#kubuntu 2006-01-16
<kubo> hi
<kubo> a nice group of robots.. :D
<Knowerrors> I have an external v92 modem I use to connect to dialup internet... since will use one line, I need a way for either call waiting to ring through and disconnect the internet, or have an option onscreen to switch over and put the internet on hold, is this possible in linux?
<kubo> (P3L|C4N0 mi sa di familiare..)
<mazee> !limewire
<ubotu> [limewire]  first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<mazee> is fat32 writable in linux
<mr-russ> yes
<mazee> well
<mazee> limewire says it cant write in it
<mazee> wtf :/
<_tj> How do you have the drive mounted, mazee?
<mazee> yes
<mazee> /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 vfat rw,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<mazee> maybe its that ?
<mazee> dmask=0022
<sorush20> hi every one..
<mazee> y helo thar
<Hobbsee_> hi
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> Love kde and kubuntu
<sorush20> really good.
<sorush20> is yum as extensive as apt?
<Hobbsee> doubt it
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: I tried getting Acrobat plugin to work with Opera as per the wiki, no luck, do you know how to set it up?
<Hobbsee> i've never tried it
<Hobbsee> but what's not working?
<wimpies> Anybody around that can help me recover from a suckit rootkit ?
<wimpies> If I boot from a LIVE CD , can I reinstall all packages on my mount root partition ?
<wimpies> would that be enough ?
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: I thought you were one of the resident Opera users...
<Hobbsee> nope, i use firefox all the time
<dark_suic> wimpies, the best thing you can do is to save critical files u have, format & reinstall the system....
<Knowerrors> On another more important note, any dialup modem users in here
<Knowerrors> ?
<wimpies> If I backup /home /etc /usr/local reformat and reinstall would that be ok ?
<Altura> hello, how can i make firefox my default web browser?
<wimpies> How can In automatically reinstall all installed packages ?
<wimpies> can I just restore /home /etc /usr/local by copying it over reinstalled versions ?
<dark_suic> wimpies, don't know very much about rootkits, so don't know....
<Xemanth^> nice vicrtory for mexicoola
<Xemanth^> cools*
<Xemanth^> ups :D
<Xemanth^> wrong chan
<Xemanth^> :D
<dark_suic> i would just save but, wimpies , i would just backup critical documents and reinstall/reconfig everything
<dark_suic> that way you should ensure you don't keep the rootkit between your files
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there, i have some questions relating firefox in kubuntu..
<Xemanth^> don't talk about rootkit, its sony's thing and i have it in highlight
<Xemanth^> :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sometimes it happens that a file can be opened only as a download resource, even if it is a page
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: try kkathman-away, when he comes back
<Knowerrors> he is dialup modem user? Hobbsee
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and  this cause some problems, since logic links refers to /temp directory after taht
<wimpies> Can I save some 'installed packages' file so I can recover more easily ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and in this way, i can't open them...
<ninnghizidha> anybody got a konqueror-adfilter-file?
<Knowerrors> kkathman-away: I have an external v92 modem I use to connect to dialup internet... since will use one line, I need a way for either call waiting to ring through and disconnect the internet, or have an option onscreen to switch over and put the internet on hold, is this possible in linux?
<Tm_T> ninnghizidha: file?
<dark_suic> well, you can keep the .debs downloaded by apt-get / synatpic / adept that are on /var/cache/apt/archives
<dark_suic> i mean, you can keep everything you want
<ninnghizidha> yes .. you can import and export those ...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ? someone has my same problem?
<dark_suic> but if you are unsure about having killed every rootkit part, you should format and reinstall
<Tm_T> hmm, why should I have that file?
<dark_suic> if you're completely sure you've removed the rootkit, then just reinstall the packages you need and put lilo/grub in it's place
<wimpies> I know where the 'sk' file is (/usr/share/locale/sk/kid/sk) and can easily recover modified system files by apt-get install --reinstall xyz
<dark_suic> Tallia1Kubuntu, don't happen that to me...
<dark_suic> :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> really? :(
<dark_suic> i just don't know too much about rootkits, but if they keep a copy of themselves in other place of your hard disk, you may be wasting your time...
<dark_suic> if it doesn't, then just try that
<dark_suic> Tallia1Kubuntu, yes, sorry :(
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: no, but he uses opera all the time
<wimpies> is there any IRC that is specialized in rootkits ?
<Knowerrors> oh, ok, that I really don't care too much about, I use FF and Konq mostly
<dark_suic> don't know, wimpies , ask google...
* gerardcb_away is back.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dark_suic: anyway sometimes i have a problem with firefox, since not all the plugins are available under linux
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dark_suic: have you ever tried explorer with wine?
<dark_suic> no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> did someone ever tried to use Explorer 6 with wine?
<dark_suic> explorer is installed correctly with crossover office (a  program that lets' you install ms programs on linux, or something like that)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> crossover office?
<dark_suic> a friend of mine has ms office and ie on linux...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> never heard about that
<dark_suic> yep, won't be on repos probably...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see, is it free
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Hobbsee> no
<dark_suic> i supose :P
<dark_suic> don't know about it :P
<Hobbsee> crossover office is not free
<dark_suic> just heard that it works for ms products :P
<Hobbsee> although i think they might have a demo version, like cedega does
<dark_suic> ok , listen Hobbsee , he knows for sure more than me ^^UUU
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> she
<Hobbsee> dark_suic: she, and only about some things
<dark_suic> wops, excuse me :)
<ninnghizidha> Can konqueror show specific icons for one folder? e.g give the music-folder a music-emblem ... ?
<dark_suic> glad to hear that you are a girl btw :)
<dark_suic> ninnghizidha, don't know about giving icons to konqueror, but you may create links with icons :)
<Hobbsee> dark_suic: no problems :)
<ninnghizidha> links with icons? how does it work? sounds interesting ...
<Hobbsee> symlinks?
<dark_suic> Hobbsee, i'm glad to hear of girls around here, at university, about 30 girls in the computers classes and NOONE with linux...
<dark_suic> yeah, that was what i was trying to say
<Hobbsee> yes, i've met very few other girls  who use linux
<dark_suic> you can just create links to the folders
* ninnghizidha knows 3 girls with linux.
<dark_suic> and that links will have icons that you can edit :)
* ninnghizidha got a link. but it looks like a folder
<sorush20> ninnghizidha: really
<ninnghizidha> oh! great!
<sorush20> where you form?
<dark_suic> ninnghizidha, now you can edit the icon :D
<ninnghizidha> yeah .. but only one is attractive :-P
* ninnghizidha tries it...
<ninnghizidha> sees to work, but doenst show the result ... O_O
<ninnghizidha> but i got the trick i guess...
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot
<dark_suic> nevermind :)
<ninnghizidha> Now it worked! ugly as hell!
<ninnghizidha> :-D
<dark_suic> :)
<ninnghizidha> can i turn the konqueror-preview off for a specific folder? O_O
<nikol> what is the differences from ubuntu??
<Hobbsee> not that i've found, but i havent looked too far
<Hobbsee> !kubuntu
<ubotu> I heard kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<GameOver> Hey guys.. question about mplayer.... how come when i increase the size of the window... or go fullscreen.... the video doesnt get bigger just the black box around it?
<GameOver> anyway to fix this?
<GameOver> hello?
<ninnghizidha> its not a bug.
<ninnghizidha> but try to call it with --fullscreen
<ninnghizidha> (or --zoom .. cant rememeR)
<GameOver> k go into fullscreen
<GameOver> but like i said the video doesnt get bigger
<hawking> I want to install kubuntu but I have an 5.10 ubuntu cd so I just need to install it as "server" and then install kde right?
<ninnghizidha> you can just install ubuntu as usual and install kde afterwards ... like me .. works great
<Hobbsee> hawking: did you want gnome or not?
<hawking> Hobbsee : I don'T want it
<Hobbsee> right, then do a server install, and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hawking> Hobbsee : thanks
<Hobbsee> hawking: no problems
<Knowerrors>  Anyone know a way to make a dialup modem auto disconnect when the call waiting beep begins?  Like a way to be more sensitivie to line noise maybe
<GameOver> also... my mplayer does not play streaming wmv or real video... any ideas?
* Hobbsee knows nothing about dialup, except that kppp is often the program used for it
<Hobbsee> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> GameOver: anything there on it?
<GameOver> hobbsee: i type this in the terminal
<GameOver> oops i see what u did
<GameOver> HObbsee: is there a better alternative than mplayer?
<Hobbsee> um...
<Hobbsee> kaffeine, maybe?
<duckdown> How do I go about watching divx/xvid in X? XMMS isn't doing it
* Hobbsee doesnt play videos very often
<duckdown> ive got a laptop
<duckdown> so its kinda part of it
<GameOver> hobbsee: nothing is in there about streaming video
<Hobbsee> oh, i thougth there was, sorry
<hawking> do I need to do aptitude clean and then sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to reinstall kde?
<_tj> Go to the restricted formats wiki and install the codecs listed (real, wmv, etc) provided they're legal where you live ;)
<Hobbsee> hawking: sudo aptitude clean, sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop, sudo aptitude isntall kubuntu-desktop, i'm presuming will work
<hawking> Hobbsee : we'll see :)
<Hobbsee> _tj: hehe, and if they're not, too bad!
<_tj> After that, Xine should be able to play all of the formats
<hawking> Hobbsee : trying right now... will get back to say the result ;)
<Hobbsee> ok
* Hobbsee was going to mention irssi before hawking left
<GameOver> so is there any need for a anti virus or spyware programs in linux
<Hobbsee> nope
<_tj> Nope
<Altura> can someone tell me how to make firefox my default web browser?
<Hobbsee> Altura: in kcontrol, kde something, default settings
<_tj> If you're paranoid you could try clamav, I don't know much about it though. Generally, no, there's no need for antivirus. And spyware in linux just does not exist.
<GameOver> ok... now i also noticed that if i play my music at a higher volume it sounds staticy... never did that b4
<_tj> sudo apt-get install clamav
<DehydratedHobbse> Altura: kcontrol, kde components, component chooser
<GameOver> thanks
<Altura> thank you
<GameOver> any thoughts about my sound question
<_tj> GameOver - I would do alsamixer in a console and make sure nothing is maxed out (but that it all is at a decent level)
<tech9iner> so me new kMates.. ;] 
<hawking> is there a way to make apt-get print out all my instaleld packages?
<hawking> or can i save them to a text file with adept?
<GameOver> pcm and cd are at 100... master is at 94
<_tj> That doesn't sound like it would cause too much trouble
<_tj> Maybe turn master down a few notches and turn the actual speaker volume up
<tech9iner> anyone having failed checksums after downloading torrent from http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent please?
<sampan> hawking, dpkg -L  should list packages ... and you could pipe it to a text file?
<hawking> it gives this : --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<GameOver> ok its a lil better
* tech9iner hasnt suffered any failed checksum iso's in bout 2 yrs now.. ;[.. ;] 
<sampan> hawking, yeah ... drat, i know i did this once myself.
* sampan thinks
<hawking> any other ideas?
<_tj> Lemme try something hawking, one sec
<hawking> ok
<sampan> i think it's dpkg --get-selections
<sampan> that will output packages and their state/status -- you can pipe it to a txt file of course
<_tj> dpkg -l
<DehydratedHobbse> sampan: you are correct
<_tj> Lowercase l lists the installed packages, I believe
<sampan> dehydratedhobbse  w00t!  i got one right!!
<sampan> :X
<DehydratedHobbse> hehe!
<DehydratedHobbse> dpkg --get-selections >/home/user/blah
<DehydratedHobbse> and i only know that because kkathman-away told me :)
<GameOver> ok next question... how do  i load module insmod nvram?
<hawking> thanks guys
<GameOver> i want it to detect my ibm thinkpad laptop
<sampan> lol -- i saw it once in #ubuntu and did it -- but then managed to forget the command -- good thing there's "man" around
<DehydratedHobbse> hehe!
<DehydratedHobbse> yes, i do that a lot as well - that's where "history | grep foo" comes in handy
<sampan> ahhhh, i forget about nice tools like history too
<hawking> by the way how can i remount a filesystem as writable? when I install linux normally the hotplug doesn't work since this is a laptop so I gotta move hotplug scrips  away but it says read only filesystem
<sampan> way too many years on mouse-only GUI OS :x
<hawking> I just forgot the command to do that writable
<_tj> GameOver, nvram is for the thinkpad buttons essentially, correct?
<hawking> it was smth like sudo mount -a remount -wn or smth but I don't remember and this doesn't work
<Hobbsee> hawking: modify /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> man mount
<tech9iner> so any kMates used any mobile phone tool apps on a motorola i355 cell perchance yet?..
<hawking> Hobbsee : you can't do that as the filesystem is read only
<hawking> I can't modify any files
<hawking> I just need the command to do that
<ninnghizidha> my system-sound latency is really low .. is there a good fix around?
<tech9iner> furthermore.. any input on best available apps for same.. cellular data exchange via data cables?
<_tj> Wouldn't you umount the system and remount it rw? Or?
<GameOver> yes tj
<Rocco83> hi
<Rocco83> how can i say to kubuntu to not mount automatically my usb disk?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey guys, i just successfully installed ie6 with wine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i ask you a thing? does plugins installation work?
<callie> evening
<_tj> Tallia, can't say for sure but I would assume some would. I would check the wine site, I beleive they have a page dedicated to IE
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see, tnx
<gillion> greetings
<gillion> I upgraded an ubuntu 5.10 system to use the kubuntu packages. However  whenever I shut down KDE konsole crashes
<gillion> any ideas
<_tj> Gillion, what version of KDE are you using? Do you know?
<_tj> GamOver, if you're still here and need nvram I think you need to - (insmod nvram) and create a device node (mknod /dev/nvram c 10 144)
<_tj> I don't have a thinkpad, but that's what some googling turned up for me
<_tj> Tallia1Kubuntu, what plugins in particular were you asking about?
<AdTheRat> Hey All, I'm having a problem with php5 and apache2
<AdTheRat> Currently running Kubuntu Breezy. And my problem is as followed
<AdTheRat> When access any php extentions files, nothing is parsed, no output, no error, nothing loads in firefox on my other machine
<poimen> sup!?
<AdTheRat> Hey
<poimen> hi :)
<AdTheRat> Think you could help with a problem?
<poimen> sure I will try :)
<AdTheRat> Currently running Kubuntu Breezy. And my problem is as followed
<AdTheRat> When access any php extentions files, nothing is parsed, no output, no error, nothing loads in firefox on my other machine.
<AdTheRat> Yet any html is loaded fine. (Of course, with Apache2 is running)
<poimen> I dont really kwon nothing about that :(
<AdTheRat> darnt
<poimen> it worked before in other distro or on hoary?
<AdTheRat> well..
<AdTheRat> don't know if it worked in hoary, cause php5 isn't supported
<AdTheRat> but php4 works fine in hoary
<poimen> check on #php
<AdTheRat> ok, I'll give that a try
<poimen> sorry I could help
<AdTheRat> it's alright, you tired
<AdTheRat> unlike the #ubuntu channel, feels like no-one is listening to me
<poimen> but I dont kwon nothing about websites lol I upload files to a server from the isp and I make the website with mozilla composer lol
<poimen> someonetimes that happens
<Tallia1Kubuntu> _tj: it's a plugin on craftytv to see streaming video
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to install firefox too
<AdTheRat> oou, that's another problem I had ^^;
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and the plugin have been downloaded... but it seems that it's not working too..
<AdTheRat> firefox doesn't like me via apt-get
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why don't you simply get the package from the website?
<poimen> install firefox 1.5 from the tar.gz in the firefox website
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's a binary package...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 1.0.7
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 1.5 is for windows
<poimen> no...
<poimen> I have 1.5 installed in linux :)
<poimen> in breezy :)
<AdTheRat> I think.. enought time has passed.. shall I try #ubuntu again?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> poimen: ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't 1.5 for linux?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wind*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why do i have only 1.0.7?
<AdTheRat> did you use apt-get?
<poimen> ???
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<AdTheRat> ok
<poimen> I use apt-get always
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i downloaded from web
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah.. but sometimes in apt they are not updated
<poimen> but firefox 1.5 will no tbe on kubuntu intill next relese
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<bimberi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<stzack> Someone could help me with gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package?
<stzack> I searched a lot, I couldn't find version 0.60-2
<stzack> this version includes a patch for black menu bugs...
<stzack> anyone knows anything?
<poimen> I dont
<poimen> try in ubuntu also
<kalenedrael> I dunno.
<poimen> #ubuntu
<stzack> This afects ubuntu too.
<stzack> and debian.
<stzack> OK poimen...
<stzack> thanks
<crimsun> what specific patch is it?
<crimsun> i.e., what does it touch?
<poimen> sorry but looks like here we are like 5 alive
<stzack> I hava the patch here
<poimen> people working or playing with the beta vercion or something
<crimsun> Breezy's gtk2-engines-gtk-qt already has a cairo patch applied
<stzack> I'm at debian now..
<stzack> This package works for me...
<stzack> someone knows a URL for it?
<crimsun> "works for me" isn't strong enough to validate that it is correct.
<stzack> ???
<stzack> right
<stzack> let me explain.
<stzack> Kurumin, is a Linux distro basead on Debain..
<stzack> and...
<stzack> I testing beta, and helping de project leader.
<crimsun> no, I need specific upstream bug #s
<stzack> he got the problem with the package
<crimsun> both #4082 and #4276 have been fixed in Dapper's 0.60-1.1ubuntu1
<stzack> and a lot of Kurumin users, Debian, and Ubuntu got the same problem.
<stzack> This problem appears when you updade GTK
<stzack> to a new version (2.8 I think)
<stzack> menus get black.
<stzack> and other little buggy stuff.
<crimsun> 19:12 < crimsun> no, I need specific upstream bug #s
<stzack> I know, but..
<stzack> I don't know its #s
<stzack> I think that I have links here that can help to discribe better..
<stzack> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-106157.html
<crimsun> that was fixed on November 30th with this upload: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2005-November/002044.html
<stzack> http://lists.debian.org/debian-kde/2005/12/msg00301.html
<stzack> http://lists.debian.org/debian-kde/2005/12/msg00301.html
<stzack> but, where I can get the package?
<crimsun> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk-qt-engine/gtk-qt-engine_0.60-1.1ubuntu2.dsc http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk-qt-engine/gtk-qt-engine_0.60.orig.tar.gz http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk-qt-engine/gtk-qt-engine_0.60-1.1ubuntu2.diff.gz
<stzack> OK thanks lots!!!!
<crimsun> you must build it yourself. You can't just download Dapper's binary package and install it.
<stzack> I know it...
<stzack> but I have a last request..
<stzack> do you know if there are a .deb avaliable?
<crimsun> yes, for Dapper there certainly is.
<stzack> OK...
<crimsun> it's straight-forward to build it for Breezy.
<stzack> I know that I'm bothering you, I sorry... you know where I can find it?
<crimsun> sudo apt-get build-dep gtk2-engines-gtk-qt && wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk-qt-engine/gtk-qt-engine_0.60.orig.tar.gz http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk-qt-engine/gtk-qt-engine_0.60-1.1ubuntu2.diff.gz && tar xfz gtk-qt-engine_0.60.orig.tar.gz && cd gtk-qt-engine_0.60 && zcat ../gtk-qt-engine_0.60-1.1ubuntu2.diff.gz|patch -p1 && chmod +x debian/rules && fakeroot debian/rules binary
<crimsun> the Dapper deb will be useless to you in Breezy.
<stzack> I understand...
<stzack> version incompatibility?
<crimsun> yes
<stzack> OK.
<crimsun> I just gave you the instructions above anyhow.
<stzack> Helped a lot, thanks.
<stzack> I'll try right now
<stzack> I can use it as a script?
<crimsun> err, sorry, you don't need sudo apt-get build-dep
<stzack> hmmm OK.
<crimsun> apt-get build-dep will do just fine
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> I don't know what I'm talking about, you do need sudo
<stzack> hahaha
<crimsun> sorry, I've been awake for 72 hours
<stzack> that's OK.
<stzack> thanks.
<stzack> man... you should rest...
<tech9iner> dayamnnn! crimsun ! rofl.. is that one monster single install command
<bimberi> crimsun: that's essentially a one line backporting process?
<crimsun> bimberi: pretty much.
<tech9iner> g'day bimberi
<bimberi> tech9iner: hi :)
<stzack> crimsun, rest a bit man, I'm sure, that you helped many peolple here already, lol
* tech9iner thinks crimsun deserves a raise for just the one cli shared above! ... much less many hours of kind assistance here ;] ] 
<stzack> lol
<cobelloy> hi there, does anyone know anything about iptables?
<cobelloy> is there anyone here at all?
<mazee> No.
<mazee> and thats because you came in.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can tell me why if i click a link inside conversation, firefox download the page on temp folder and then open it instead of opening it directly?
<Okita> I'm writing this from a Powerbook with Airport Extreme... should I be using the devicescape or SoftMAC layer?
<m_tadeu> hi
<m_tadeu> why can't I ping to my ip?
<callie> firewall?
<m_tadeu> desabled
<callie> and you're trying to ping your local address ?
<m_tadeu> the locahost pings just fine...when I ping my ip, i get no response
<callie> not local host
<callie> local address
<callie> how are you connected to the internet?
<m_tadeu> mmm...what is the local address?
<m_tadeu> my ip?
<callie> adsl ? dial up?
<callie> cable modem?
<m_tadeu> umts modem
<callie> umts?
<m_tadeu> but its similar to a dial up, i guess
<callie> ok
<m_tadeu> well, its gsm, gprs and umts
<m_tadeu> mobile network
<callie> i see
<callie> why are you worried that you cant ping your ip?
<GameOver> hey guys... i was wondering... is there any reason why i cant get a fullscreen or zoomed in video in MPLAYER.... all it does when i choose those options is enlarge the black space around the video
<m_tadeu> callie: because i have a webserver, and i can't access it anymore...
<callie> read the manual GameOver its all explained in there
<callie> m_tadeu: ah, i see, you're trying to ping another computer
<callie> sounded like you where trying to ping the computer you where using
<m_tadeu> callie: I am...
<callie> ok, well im confused then
<callie> im not sure what you're trying to do
<m_tadeu> mmm...I have apache on my pc, but no one can access my pc
<callie> probably a port issue then
<callie> unfortunatly something im not sure about
<bimberi> m_tadeu: is the address 62.169.96.5 ? (ie. where you're IRC-ing from)
<m_tadeu> yes
<bimberi> m_tadeu: i can ping and browse that
<m_tadeu> and its the same as my webserver
<callie> i can see it here too
<bimberi> m_tadeu: apache2_defaults, squid_reports, webalizer
<m_tadeu> i just restarted my ppp connection and its working fine...i don't get it :(
<bimberi> *default
<GameOver> fs (also see -zoom)
<GameOver> 	Fullscreen playback (centers movie, and paints black bands around it). Not supported by all video output drivers.
<GameOver> callie: read through it doesnt solve my problem.... above is what it stated
<callie> did you also see zoom?
<m_tadeu> bimberi: thats it....just should have access before restart the connection :(
<GameOver> 	-aspect <ratio> (also see -zoom)
<GameOver> 	Override movie aspect ratio, in case aspect infor- mation is incorrect or missing in the file being played.
<GameOver> 	EXAMPLE:
<GameOver> 	-aspect 4:3 or -aspect 1.3333
<GameOver> -aspect 16:9 or -aspect 1.7777
<GameOver> thats all it says
<GameOver> callie
<GameOver> and i can do that in the player yet it still puts black bars aroudn the picture
<callie> look for 'pan and scan'
<m_tadeu> thanks anyway guys...i'll bother you once it happens again :)
<GameOver> callie: i searched and found a few pan and scan thingsl... dont know what to apply.. can u please tell me
<ratko> konnte mir jemandem sagen was kann man machen wenn man den root password vergist
<callie> probably using a video output plugin that doesn't support resizing
<callie> (e.g. -vo x11.) Try another one that does support this (-vo xv is
<callie> recommended.)
<GameOver> callie: im a c omplete noob.. can u tell me how to download/implement this
<callie> im not an mplayer user sorry
<GameOver> ok.... whats better than mplayer
<GameOver> and i will use it
<callie> you're using Kubuntu ?
<GameOver> yes sir
<robotgeek> GameOver: vlc?
<robotgeek> GameOver: or install kaffeine-xine
<callie> you already have Kaffeine then GameOver
<GameOver> which is better vlc or kaffein... and do either have a browser plugin?
<callie> GameOver: if you're new might i also recommend you check out automatix
<GameOver> i have it
<callie> cool ;)
<GameOver> callie: thats wher ei got mplayer
<GameOver> and all the plugins
<callie> lol
<GameOver> so do u recommend vlc or kaffeine?
<GameOver> and does iether have mozilla plugins?
<callie> vlc does i believe
<callie> but i dont use it
<GameOver> kaffeine doesnt then?
<robotgeek> GameOver: vlc also has a mozilla plugin, i believe
<GameOver> which is more functional and which one is skinnable/prettier lol
<callie> dude
<callie> get them both
<callie> check it out
<GameOver> ok ok!
* callie sighs
<GameOver> lol
<callie> i mean come on, give yourself a break here, noob you may be. but im sure you can decide between two programs
<GameOver> lol yea yea
<callie> lol
<callie> :D
<callie> heya robotgeek
<GameOver> im gettin good with linux though... in a week ive learned alot
<callie> i aint no linux guru yet
<callie> far from it
<GameOver> if ur far from it im afraid ot think whaht i am
<callie> me about 2 years ago?
<GameOver> haha
<GameOver> well vlc does what i want
<GameOver> now i gotta see how it fares in mozilla
<callie> and im going to eat pasta i think
<GameOver> nice
<robotgeek> hey callie
<GameOver> hey robot
<GameOver> vlc doesnt seem to be handling streamed media for me
<robotgeek> GameOver: did you install the mozilla plugin
<GameOver> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> GameOver: in firefox, do a about:plugins, do you see vlc there?
<GameOver> one sec
<PaloDeQueso> nm
<GameOver> robotgeek: yes its there...
<robotgeek> GameOver: maybe the mplayer plugin is conflicting, i am not sure.
<GameOver> robotgeek: i unstialled it
<robotgeek> GameOver: sorry, not much idea about plugins in mozilla, i heard someone saying that konqueror played it fine if you set the file association
<GameOver> if i get kaffein.... u said get the xine one?
<GameOver> and if so whats the difference?
<duckdown> Any Brick-Attack games I can download?
<robotgeek> GameOver: if you get kaffeine-xine, it will replace the default gstreamer one, plus you will need to get w32codecs too
<GameOver> i have them robot
<GameOver> ok i will try it
<GameOver> also.... how do i get rid of xmms without unistalling superkaramba
<GameOver> seems like i cant get one without the other... or get rid of one without gettin rid of the other
<dandielionous> Can someone tell me how to fdformat a floppy so that I can write to it?
<dandielionous> Or what do I need to do to write to a floppy?
<korkow> hey guys...
<korkow> hey, anyone here...
<rance> Im using the imap functions to open a mailbox, check the mail, see if any of the message headers match what we are looking for, if they do, then we read the message body into a variable and do some stuff.  My problem is when the message is a multipart message, I need a way to access the text part, I know I need to use the imap_structure to figure out which part I need to look at, but im confused about what to do next
<rance> I have some code samples, and the manual pages tell me what im supposed to do, but what Im doing is only generating syntax errors
<rance> o sorry guys wrong room
<eidolon> hi folks - i'm feeling a little lost here.  I'd like mp3 support in amarok... but i'm being sent over to fluendo by a couple pointers.  they want me to go through a store to download something - doesn't seem to make sense.  iwhats the 'proper' way to get mp3 support in a kubuntu (latest release) kubuntuinstall with kde 3.5?
<leftist> hi
<leftist> what can i use for flash? i use nvu but what baout flash?
<leftist> nvu is my dreamweaver
<leftist> but what about flash?
<leftist> thanks
<sampan> eidolon  mp3 is a 'restricted format' ... but see the link that the bot, ubotu, will post in a moment -- it should get you going if you follow the directions (providing it's legal for you to do so in your country) ;)
<sampan> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<flipjarg> hi all
<flipjarg> can firefox be installed on Kubuntu?
<sampan> flipjarg  yes.  1.0.7 is just an apt-get away.  1.5 is more work (b/c it's not in the repos until dapper is released) but also possible
<sampan> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<sampan> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<flipjarg> what do i type then, i've tried "apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<sampan> flipjarg  if you have the repositories enabled, then it's just "sudo apt-get install firefox" ... or mozilla-firefox -- i forget which
<bimberi> either
<sampan> oh heh :) thanks bimberi
<flipjarg> great, i have to set up repos then.
<bimberi> sampan: np :)
<eidolon> thanks sampan - i think i've been there, but let me look atgain.
<slingblade> I have a n00b question about the Kubuntu boot Splash screen
<sampan> flipjarg  that's easy.  open adept, look at the top menubar, click on "Adept", then click the "manage repositories" entry. DISABLE the first line (your breezy cdrom), then enable any line with universe and/or multiverse in it
<arbir> hi
<arbir> anybody here ?
<eidolon> the problem with that page is it links to the reposiutory update which uses synaptic
<slingblade> upon boot up I see the Grub menu, then the Splash screen...Loading Modules. 10-15 secs later it goes back to verbose instead of the scrolling boot
<eidolon> and i'm using kde :)
<sampan> or if you're comfy editing a text file, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  or kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ... and uncomment the lines (remove the #) that have universe/multiverse in them
<eidolon> i tried simply uncommenting these lines in sources.list:
<slingblade> been doing this since the first install
<eidolon> hah
<eidolon> i did that :)
<eidolon> and have:
<eidolon> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sampan> you're on dapper?
<arbir> Hello....
<eidolon> i'm on flight-2... whatever the latest and greatest is?
<arbir> can anybody please help me with setting my DPI ?
<sampan> eidolon, ahhh, well i have no idea what the state of the dapper repositories are-- it's quite unstable at the moment and you can't expect it to work well -- it's NOT ready for release
<eidolon> ah :(
<eidolon> i'll suffer i suppose :(
<flipjarg> sampan: thanks, i was just searching google and some forums, wasn't finding anything.
<bimberi> eidolon: did you "sudo apt-get update" ?
<sampan> flipjarg  no problem :)
<eidolon> hmm.  yes...  but.
<eidolon> wait.
<eidolon> GNAR!
* eidolon is an idiot.
<eidolon> apt-cache update is NOT apt-get update.
<slingblade> can someone help me on a boot splash issue?
<eidolon> yay!  there's gstreamer8.0-mad!
<slingblade> anyone?
<slingblade> I'm trying to figure out why my boot splash will not stay up and it reverts to text mode after I see the splash
<slingblade> LiveCD will show mw the Splash screen with the scrolling bar and Blue text but not after the install.
<Khris_dx> How can I test my 3D Video Card? GL Screen Savers are extremely slow.
<slingblade> Can anyone give a friendly NEWB a hand here?
<kkathman> wassup slingblade :)
<sampan> slingblade  sorry -- i don't know anything about bootsplash.  (I've rebooted my breezy like twice -- last time was nearly 60 days ago.)
<slingblade> hi kkathman
<slingblade> here's the issue
<kkathman> howdy
<slingblade> booting up, I see the Grub menu......
<sampan> khris_dx  have you installed drivers for your vid card?
<slingblade> then I see the Splash screen...
<slingblade> 10-15sec later it reverts back to text mode booting....
<slingblade> cant figure out why
<kkathman> yah ok
<kkathman> I'll bet it gets hung up on something
<slingblade> I think so too
<kkathman> thats what happens occasionally with mine
<slingblade> but dont know what log to look at
<kkathman> try looking at dmesg maybe
<slingblade> can you tell me where its located?
<kkathman> should just be able to type dmesg at the konsole
<slingblade> let me try
<slingblade> OK...what should I be looking for
<flipjarg> i'm haivng trouble installing firefox. i've enabled repos containing "multiverse" and "universe" but it will not install with apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<flipjarg> can anyone help?
<kkathman> slingblade should look for things that failed
<kkathman> if not failed, then maybe its your network?
<slingblade> I am assuming it will say FAILED
<kkathman> perhaps
<slingblade> ah
<sampan> flipjarg  what's the error?
<kkathman> maybe not tho... if, for instance there is an extended time it takes to connect to the network it falls into that text mode
<flipjarg> sec...
<eidolon> sampan, i'm up and running, mp3 is working perfectly.  amarok is a helluva an app.  thanks :)
<sampan> eidolon  glad it worked!  :)
<kkathman> sampan is THE man :)
<Khris_dx> Sampan: I gues not, How do I do this?
<sampan> pffffft kkathman -- i'm newb
<kkathman> sampan hardly :)
<sampan> khris_dx  what's your card?
<flipjarg> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<flipjarg> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<flipjarg> is only available from another source
<flipjarg> sampan: ^
<sampan> flipjarg  have you done: sudo apt-get update  ?
<sampan> probably your package list just hasn't been refreshed after enabling the repos
<Khris_dx> sampan: 3dfx voodoo 4500
<flipjarg> sampan: ah, i didn't think of that, i've changed repos but haven't updated yet with the new repos. i'll try.
<flipjarg> sampan: it's update, i'm sure that probably it.
<sampan> khris_dx  oh. i have no idea which drivers -- or even if there are updated ones beyond the generic ones.  have you tried searching the ubuntu forums?
<slingblade> swsusp: Suspend partition has wrong signature?
<slingblade> kkathman......I do see this...
<sampan> flipjarg  hope so!
<Khris_dx> sampan: no, a few other linux distro had it built in
<kkathman> slingblade  see what?
<slingblade> swsusp: Suspend partition has wrong signature?
<sampan> khris_dx  could be with ubuntu too.  i'm not sure -- usually see nvidia/ati stuff for 3d -- so i'm not sure what the deal is for 3dfx voodoo.
<slingblade> this is a laptop BTW
<Khris_dx> sampan: okay thanks, do u have forum website?
<slingblade> funy thing is the LIVECD doesn't behave this way
<kkathman> slingblade dunno what that is actually, you might try Googling that
<slingblade> k
<sampan> khris_dx  http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php   -- good luck -- sorry i didn't have a clue
<Khris_dx> sampan: thanks again
* sampan wishes he would have actually -done- something worth being thanked
<sampan> ;x
<flipjarg> sampan: no go.
<sampan> flipjarg  hrmmm.  same error?
<flipjarg> yep:
<flipjarg> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<flipjarg> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<flipjarg> is only available from another source
<sampan> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<sampan> maybe i had you enable the wrong repos ;X
<flipjarg> should i enable all of them?
<sampan> flipjarg  yeah maybe, except the "backports" lines -- i don't think there are many backports yet so maybe leave those disabled
<flipjarg> i'll give it a try.
<GameOver> anyone here have any experience with vlc here?
<flipjarg> sampan: still no go.
<flipjarg> sampan: still the same error.
<sampan> hrmmm ... that's really strange.  can you post your /ect/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<sampan> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<flipjarg> sure.
<GameOver> anyone know why firefox 1.5 hasnt come out for kubuntu yet?
<kkathman> GameOver because its so easy to download, untar and go
<kkathman> doesnt need to be packaged
<kkathman> just download, untar, set a symlink
<kkathman> done
<GameOver> well i did that but i cant run it... and what is a symlink... im a newb
<sampan> kkathman  do all the plugins and such still work that way?  (haven't bothered to install 1.5)
<kkathman> GameOver just simply install it in your $HOME, and then set your symlink to /usr/bin
<flipjarg> sampan: posted it.
<sampan> flipjarg  got a url for me?
<GameOver> kkathman: whats a symlink
<kkathman> sampan  can you tell GameOver how to do your symlink for FFox 1.5 ?
<kkathman> its a symbolic link, GameOver  kinda like a shortcut in Windows
<sampan> kkathman  lol ... i'd better let you -- i might muck it up (been a long time since i had to do a symlink even)
<flipjarg> sampan: yeah, sorry. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6943
<kkathman> nah you had it right last night dude, sampan :)
<kkathman> GameOver  http://www.linux.com/howtos/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/sym_links.shtml
<GameOver> thanks ill check it out
<flipjarg> sampan: looks like i might not have applied the changes..
<kkathman> basically GameOver you untar to your home dir, then you'll need to remove the /usr/bin/firefox  and then set the symlink there to point to the firefox in the $HOME/firefox
<flipjarg> i've just updated again and made sure all of the repos are open. i'll give it a go here. sampan
<sampan> flipjarg  okay, you should enable the repos on lines: 005, 010 at least
<flipjarg> i think it's installing
<flipjarg> pretty sure it is
<flipjarg> thank you so much for all the help. i wouldn't have been able to do it without you.
<sampan> more than welcome :)  glad it worked
<jaakko> hello o/
<kkathman> sampan you are on a roll dude :)
<sampan> hah -- i got THREE right today
<sampan> red-letter day!
<kkathman> you da man :)
<sampan> lol -- hardly... but, i do pick up bits from watching the real power-users and helpers do their thing
<jaakko> i wonder if anyone could help me
<kkathman> sampan but ya just share it along right?
<sampan> jaakko  you have to actually tell people what the problem is before we (or you) will know if we can help or not! ;D
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> aww sampan arent your clairvoyant ?
<sampan> kkathman  yep -- that's how it goes -- i got lots of help in here (still do when i mess crap up), so might as well spread the joy ;)
<kkathman> absolutely
<jaakko> well, i got my ubuntu cd's from shipit.com yesterday. i installed it, but i can't get wifi work (but in live-cd it works immediately)
<sampan> plus, i'm still waiting for insanekane to come back to help me compile scim/skim properly ;x
<jaakko> but the connection status just shows idle, it lets few packages through sometimes and it pings normally websites
<jaakko> but i cant surf the web
<kkathman> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<kkathman> I suspect the live CD installs ndiswrapper maybe?
<jaakko> maybe
<sampan> jaakko  sorry to say i know -nothing- about wireless networking.  others may.  and if you don't get help in here, you might try asking in #ubuntu since it's a bigger chan
<jaakko> the live cd comes with a software called wifimanager and the install version doesnt have it
<kkathman> I dont know anything about it, but I know that most of the time they point people toward that wiki above
<jaakko> i managed to open few sites, ping some websites so at some level it works
<jaakko> but maybe i'll try that driver
<sampan> hrmmmmm, my kde has wifimanager installed
<sampan> kwifimanager* that is
<sampan> !info kwifimanager
<ubotu> kwifimanager: (wireless lan manager for KDE), section net, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 190 kB, Installed size: 680 kB
<sampan> seems like if you were able to ping and surf that it MUST be working
<sampan> or something is
<sampan> maybe it's not optimally configured, but it had to be working since there's no way those packets flew through the air onto your computer without some help ;x
<jaakko> sampan, i managed to open two sites (slow as hell) but most of the time it just says connection timed out etc.
<sampan> hrmmm
<jaakko> and the connection status says idle all the time. then it lets few kilos through, then it again goes idle
<sampan> have you tried the network/wireless settings in system-settings and/or kcontrol ?
<jaakko> oh boy have i :D
<sampan> hahahaha
<sampan> i wish i could help -- but i really know nothing about wireless.  if no one bites in here, maybe try #ubuntu
<jaakko> and one other question. is there any built-in ssh terminal software in live cd?
<GameOver> hey guys, when i use amaroK.... it ALWAYS says track not found, when u click on fill in tags using Music Brainz.... i dont even think it connects
<GameOver> anyone know how to fix this>
<GameOver> no one?
<Blippe> GameOver wait a sec!
<Blippe> i think i just read this in the wiki or the forum...
<GameOver> ok, sorry my friend
<_root> o
<Blippe> ok, i think you have to download the ones from metwo at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85541&highlight=musicbrainz
<Blippe> that is what I did.... :P
<GameOver> alright man im gonna give it a shot, thanks
<GameOver> now how do i run these blippe?
<GameOver> im kinda noob
<vader> Hello folks
<iantec> hi, how can i restore my kde panel to its default i cant see the background apps icon like gaim and kopete anymore
<sampan> iantec  right-click the panel. choose "configure panel", then hit the "defaults" button?  not sure, but that might restore it
<iantec> it doesnt show up yet
<sampan> do you remember what setting you changed to make those icons go away?
<Blippe> GameOver you put the files in a folder then you run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" (without "'s)
<iantec> what i am missing are the icon near the clock....when i minimize koopete and gaim....i want them to bwe there....
<sampan> iantc, do you have "show the system try icon" checked in KOPETE itself?
<sampan> it's in settings/configure --> behavior
<GameOver> hey how can i edit firefox... to get rid of plugins it still says i have installed..... like when i view about:plugins... i dont have mplayer btu it still lists it as my default?
<iantec> when i need the su password which pasword do i have to give? because i am trying to install folding at home as a serevice and the terminal keeps on rejecting my password
<sampan> iantec use sudo (with your own password) instead of "su"
<sampan> but congrats on installing folding@home!  :)  always nice to see other people running that! it's a very worthy project
<sampan> i didn't install it as a service though -- since i reboot so infrequently, i just start it manually (as per the instructions on f@h's site)
<iantec> i tried using this "sudo ~/foldingathome/installService" but nothing happend
<sampan> where are you seeing that as an instruction?
<iantec> http://fahwiki.net/index.php/A_Complete_Guide_to_Using_FINSTALL_for_NEWbies#Installation_and_Set_Up
<iantec> there im in number 13 already since i dont want to start it manually every time
<sampan> ahhh, you're using the script for it?
<iantec> yep finstall
<sampan> iantec  that wiki doesn't say you need to be root to do that.
<sampan> you should just be able to ~/foldingathome/installService
<iantec> wait ill show you what happend  ..........iantec@ubuntu:~$ ~/foldingathome/installService
<iantec> Installing FAH as a service...
<iantec> Password:
<iantec> su: Authentication failure
<iantec> Sorry.
<sampan> hrmmmmm ... have you tried searching on the f@h forums for ubuntu-specific help?
<sampan> maybe the script doesn't agree well with ubuntu
<iantec> well you are folding right?
<iantec> what do you do to start it?
<sampan> yes, but i manually start it everytime.  i only reboot once every 3-6 months, so i start it once and just let it run for months
<sampan> i don't use the script
<iantec> how do you start it manually? ./folding start?
<sampan> no, since it's not a service -- ijust cd to the directory where i have the client (~/foldingathome) and then ./FAH502-linux.exe (or whatever the exe file is)
<iantec> oh man...this is frustrating....i cant migrate totaly unless i am folding.
<psyk> anyone know the easiest way to play Shn files
<sampan> well if you don't reboot a lot, starting it manually every week/month/whatever isn't very hard -- but if it's a laptop or somethign that reboots often, then you definitely want it as a service
<iantec> oh well.... too much for today., sampan cxan you help me restore my kde panel? i mean its messed, my icons for gaim and kopete are missing and they wopnt start up anymore.....
<iantec> yeh i really want it as a service.
<psyk> how do  i play shn files in kubuntu?
<sampan> well i looked around in system-settings and kcontrol. i don't see anything about those panel icons.  have you checked to make sure that both Kopete and gaim have the option to put the icon in the system tray enabled?
<rasputin> What
<sampan> iantec  if the apps themselves have the option turned off, then the icons won't appear no matter what settings you have for the panel
<iantec> but they where their when i hit exit they will be there last night but this morning there not there anyhmore it irritates me to see them in the panel i want their icons minimized near the clock
<sampan> iantec, i'm baffled.  if they were there yesterday, they should be there today unless you changed something.
<iantec> yes thats what i am thinking of...but i dont know what could make it change that.....all i did was minor changes to the panel like removing the trash button adding shortcuts and all that...so what i wna tto know now is how to restore it to its defaults so i can start again
<Nero> Hello!
<sampan> iantec, did you perhaps remove the whole 'system tray' from the panel?
<sampan> iantec  right click the panel --> add to panel --> applet ... and see if system tray is there
<sampan> if so, click it -- that should add it back to the panel
<iantec> lol thats it...hahah sorry man i was also finding it ahahha
<sampan> hahaha no worries -- just glad you found it :D
<iantec> man im like a kindergarten first time to set on a computer whew.....what a journey this is from windows....but its fun although really difficult
<sampan> it's different for sure (i just switched 6 months ago myself) -- but if you are patient you'll get the hang quick enough (and the people here in ubuntu-land are very helpful)
<sampan> i suspect installing f@h as a service isn't hard on ubuntu, i'm just not sure which script or which directory you'd need to deal with to do that
<iantec> yah , i tried suse 9.3 and 10,,,, very frustrating especially when you need help,,, i eman here i am am so ready to learn but doing so simple tasks are too hard to do especially if you dont have the back ground using the terminal its just impossible to customize it on your own.
<sampan> and i think that's where the finstall script is messing up too -- different distros have different files/directories for boot sequences, so i bet it just isn't set to handle ubuntu -- if i were you, i'd register and post on the f@h forums. someone there should know
<iantec> i tried ubuntu then found this channel....and oh people are nice....
<sampan> the terminal is daunting at first, but if you get past the fear, it's really a great way to do things -- much faster much of the time
<iantec> yeh i guess. i mean i thinkall i need is to learn more and more experience...
<sampan> yep :)  as long as you're willing to google and come ask on irc you'll get the hang quick enough
<iantec> yeh i always read stuff...but often i get too little most of the sites i go to are not to detailed .... specially on what i want to do and most of the times their exmples are different from what i want to have....anyways do you have good newbie sites aside from ubuntu? and distro watch and the other common sites?
<sampan> depends on how basic you want. :)  there's a lot of linux info out there.  a site i went for helping get over command-line fear was: http://www.tuxfiles.org/
<sampan> very basic, good intro to cli commands.  and then i picked up a couple ebooks and a pocket guide to linux -- just to familiarize
<sampan> http://www.linuxcommand.org/  another -- iirc not as good as tuxfiles though
<sampan> i had a bookmark of a really detailed online course in linux -- but i seem to have lost it
<iantec> i see thanks
<iantec> ok have to go to school now see you later
<sampan> take care :)
<iantec> ye you too thanks
<fatejudger> does Linux support these new superhigh resolutions on the new LCD widescreen monitors?
<fatejudger> like 1920x1200
<Blippe> fatejudger, as far as i know!
<_adrian> hello
<_adrian> iam getting a little error when compiling something
<_adrian> Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h (see DOCS/HTML/en/faq.html).
<_adrian> can anyone please tell me what is up?
<_adrian> guess not..
<Crystufer> Hey, anyone here know how to make a cd bootable?
<robotgeek> Crystufer: what cd ?
<Crystufer> An install cd. Just generally, though.
<robotgeek> Crystufer: i remember googling it for someone earlier, i dunno offhand
<Crystufer> So then you'd say google is the way to go?
<robotgeek> Crystufer: sadly so
<Crystufer> That's cool. I've just never had good luck with software issues on google.
<robotgeek> Crystufer: :)
<Crystufer> I think I found one.
<slingblade> has anyone figured out the slow boot up problem involving PROBING IDE INTERFACE 4?
<slingblade> hello?
<crimsun> that's slightly less than helpfully verbose.
<slingblade> crimsun, you talking to me?
<Crystufer> Have you seen this? http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Crystufer> Crazy.
<slingblade> has anyone figured out the slow boot up problem involving PROBING IDE INTERFACE 4?
<Crystufer> I don't know a thing about it.
<slingblade> k
<crimsun> try being less vague.
<slingblade> was hpoing someone here had
<slingblade> during boot up, the boot process hangs for about 15-20 secs on this...looking at dmesg
<crimsun> slingblade: try disabling it in bios
<slingblade> splash screen comes up, hangs then kicks back out again into the text mode after probing ide4 which nothing is there
<slingblade> I guess first thing is figuring out what ide4 is..
<slingblade> working on a laptop
<modifiedloser> for some reason, when in adept, it won't let me install mplayer
<slingblade> is the only issue I am finding with Breezy
<slingblade> I'll take a look at the BIOS....thanks crimsun
<crimsun> modifiedloser: you need both universe and multiverse enabled, too
<crimsun> modifiedloser: the package name is mplayer-$arch, where $arch is one of 586, k6, or custom
<grego> o jak przyjemnie
<grego> is there someone from Poland?
<modifiedloser> crimsun: I have everything enabled
<modifiedloser> it list it
<modifiedloser> but won't let me download it
<modifiedloser> install it I mean
<crimsun> modifiedloser: open a Konsole and pastebin what you get with ``sudo apt-get install mplayer-586''
<chx> how could I load a site which sends text/plain for its HTML pages? http://www.changan.com.cn/ like this, China's fourth biggest car maker
<skbera> Hello everyone.
<ejofee> what is happening with http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/dists/breezy/?
<skbera> I am unable to kill some processes when they are abnormaly terminated. for example I can't the pppd process when the connection terminated automatically, even as root. Please help me.
<Crystufer> Google helped me find way more than I needed.
<skbera> The STAT of the process is D when listed with ps -x.
<Crystufer> Anybody know if it's safe to slipstream your win2k install disk?
<Raputin> Sleeping
<psyk> i have a question when you download something from adept
<Hobbsee> yep?
<psyk> how do you access it
<Hobbsee> as in, how do you access the .deb it downloads?
<psyk> ive been searching for it
<psyk> well see i downloaded something called shntool
<psyk> im really just trying to play shn files on my computer
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives it should be in
<psyk> but all it is is some text files
<psyk> no like EXe file i mean im new to linux see i know theres not exe files
<Hobbsee> you'd be looking for .deb files
<Hobbsee> what are shn files?
<psyk> its a certain type of audio
<psyk> its like some type of .wav or something
<Hobbsee> ah ok, yep
<Hobbsee> and so you've installed it with adept, and want to run it?
<psyk> well i installed the only thing that i could find close to it
<psyk> in adept which was someting called shntool
<psyk> multi purpose .wav manipulator
<Hobbsee> yep
<psyk> i went to find files and found a bunch of shit but i just dont think thats very orderly how they have it
<Hobbsee> so now, alt+f2, shntool, hit enter
<psyk> i tried that and nothing comes up
<psyk> it gets a symbol.. one of the blue gears.. like its working but no files is executed
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> man shntool then, I think
<psyk> i duno maybe shn is something you have to do in shell
<Tm_T> that's what I think
<psyk> say im stull in a smalll screen in the terminal what to i hit to get out
<psyk> like a su screen
<psyk> sub screen
<Hobbsee> exit?
<psyk> that didnt worok
<psyk> thats what i try
<psyk> man i have  alot left to learn about unix shel
<psyk> doesnt anyone know how i can play Shn files in kubuntu
<kosh> what are shn files?
<psyk> certain type of audio.. like mp3... flac........ shn...... wav
<psyk> its more used for live music
<kosh> hmm never even heard of that audio format before, what is it usually used for?
<kosh> why not use flac or something like that?
<psyk> i think shn is a little bit older
<psyk> still good quality flac is newer
<psyk> i duno though
<ilba7r> do you have sox installed i know it play a variaty of sound types
<psyk> im search google for a xmms plug in i searched adept though and didnt find anything except shn tool
<Psi-Jack> Hey, what's a good TV tool for KDE?
<Psi-Jack> For watching TV, basically.
<kosh> tv? does that still exist? ;)
<Psi-Jack> kosh: I barely remember "live" TV myself.
<Psi-Jack> I mainly just wanted to see how good/bad my Pinnacle PCTV Rave is supported and works. And the software to use it with.
<Psi-Jack> Anything? heh
<kosh> no idea
<kosh> I have not hooked up my tv to anything other then a dvd player or gamecube now in about 6 years
<Psi-Jack> Well, I only have one TV, and it's hanging on my wall, hooked up to an SVideo gadget that takes network streams and converts it to TV. :)
<Psi-Jack> Beyond that, I stream everything on my LAN from usually the one media-server that has 4 TV Tuners.
<kosh> so far I just buy dvds and play them on my dvd player
<Psi-Jack> I stream those too. The media-server has 4 DVD-ROM drives. :)
<Psi-Jack> How about finding support for my Lexmark Z600? I don't see it listed in the drivers, specifically, but I have the supplied CUPS driver from Lexmark. It just doesn't want to run..
<psyk> damn its a lot of work to get an shn file to work in kubuntu
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, did you get the driver from lexmark website. I have a similar problem but for another lexmark all in one
<Psi-Jack> ilba7r: Yes.
<ilba7r> psyk try to through it to alsa player to see if it work in a terminal type aplay <filename>
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, ok will check them again hopefully i will find mine listed
<Psi-Jack> I got it, but I can't get it to let me run the self-extracting .sh archive.
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, did you check permisions on the file?
<Psi-Jack> It's not permissions. As the Lexmark docs say, you use sh <file.sh> to use it. And it fails.
<Psi-Jack> sh z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh
<Psi-Jack> Verifying archive integrity...OK
<Psi-Jack> Uncompressing Lexmark Printer Drivertrap: usage: trap [-lp]  [arg signal_spec ...] 
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, mm perhaps it is trying to install in a place not your directory where you do not have write access
<Psi-Jack> I'm doing it as root.
<ilba7r> as is no linux driver
<ilba7r> for my model
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, i assume you also checked linuxpriniting.org for your model
<Psi-Jack> Oh, it's supported.. I mean, hell, Lexmark themselves provide the drivers! :)
<ilba7r> i am at lexmark now os compatability lists does not have linux?
<Psi-Jack> I just have to use THEIR driver, and get it to work. heh
<ilba7r> would you tell me the webpage you got your driver from
<Psi-Jack> I did a google search, actually, and got this: http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:389:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=1151
<ilba7r> thanx Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, I might have got it. Apparently running their sh-tar using sh, wasn't working, but running it wish bash explicitely actually did something.
<dell500> how is kubuntu?? :) i'm using gnome right now...
<Psi-Jack> dell500: Well, just like KDE 3.5, actually, with ubuntu being the distribution underneath. :)
<psyk> God now im having trouble isntall a tar.gz package
<psyk> i type /configure that works
<psyk> but it doesnt recognixed the make commang
<Psi-Jack> apt-get make ?:)
<ilba7r> psyk check the readme to see which make release it work with
<Psi-Jack> Err, apt-get install make, sorry. heh
<sampan> psyk have you installed the build-essential package?
<ilba7r> if you do not have build-essential instal it too
<ilba7r> i hate firefox too many segmentation faults :(
<WangWeiLin> Hi I have Problems setting up my wpa_supplicant. I used the configuration advice from wikipedia.com but I cannot get it to run. Is there somebody who could help me.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : Well done raphink on membership | Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. I got it to work, finally, but the lexinstall isn't working.
<WangWeiLin> Hi I have Problems setting up my wpa_supplicant. I used the configuration advice from wikipedia.com but I cannot get it to run. Is there somebody who could help me.
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, i will never trust a text script that i can not edit good luck then
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, is libstdc++ 6 backwards compatible to 5?
<hawking> how can i open kde control center as root in kubuntu*
<hawking> or network settings
<Hobbsee> hawking: kdesu kcontrol
<hawking> and how can i open system settings as root??
<kosh> why would you want to?
<kosh> any of the controls that can run as admin have that option already
<hawking> not network settings
<hawking> it has a bug I guess
<kosh> just open the control you want and click adminstrator mode
<hawking> there is no administration mode button in network settings
<hawking> someone told me it's a bug
<kosh> strange
<kosh> I have one
<kosh> and just used it
<hawking> yeah that's fixed in the new versions of kde
<kosh> kde 3.5 on kubuntu breezy
<hawking> yes
<hawking> that's fixed in kde 3.5
<hawking> so how can i open that system settings as root?
<kosh> kdesu kcontrol should do it
<hawking> that open control center
<kosh> yeah so from there click on the network one you want
<kosh> okay how about kdesu systemsettings
<monad> hi... trying to properly configure my i915 express graphics controller with dri snapshots and xorg 6.8.99, still failing -- does anyone know how to do this?
<kosh> try that
<hawking> thx that worked :)
<wj> hi
<wj> should i get dapper flight 2 for everyday use?
<lippel> anyone using breezy with kde 3.5?
<hawking> I was
<kosh> yup
<kosh> I am here with no problems
<lippel> does "akregator" work for you? (start up without errors)
<kosh> where is the next kubuntu release?
<hawking> kde 3.5 has many bugs yet and doesnt have many improvements
<hawking> means no need to upgrade
<viviersf> erm
<kosh> yup I have akregator installed and functioning
<kosh> hmm kde 3.5 has a lot of improvements
<viviersf> i reckon kde 3.5 is best
<kosh> especially in khtml
<kosh> so far I have not run into any new problems in kde 3.5 and a lot of old ones fixed
<hawking> kosh : well I have a laptop and a there was a major bug so I had to downgrade
<kosh> what bug?
<hawking> I get pop-ups saying Display Change LCD On / off
<hawking> like every 2 secs
<kosh> I have it running on a desktop and a laptop
<kosh> no problems on either
<hawking> even if I don't press anything or don't touch the mouse
<hawking> well that depends on the laptop
<hawking> what's urs?
<kosh> it iis an older micron laptop
<hawking> mine is an asus a3500e
<hawking> and acpi4asus doesn't support it
<hawking> :/
<kosh> I am also running the latest x.org
<kosh> my laptop predates acpi and my desktop uses acpi with no issues at all
<kosh> however the acpi on my motherboard actually works correctly
<hawking> I am compiling kernel 2.6.15 now :)
<kosh> I check out motherboards and other stuff before I buy them to make sure the parts work
<kosh> since I have run into parts a few years ago which had broken acpi controllers
<hawking> I see
<hawking> does your laptop have infrared?
<kosh> and a LOT of devices currently sold have crappy apci controllers
<hawking> I wonder how to set it working under linux
<kosh> yeah it does but I have never used ir on it
<kosh> heck even my desktop supports ir but never used that either
<kosh> not even sure what I would use it for
<hawking> me too I just want to know how
<snaggle> Anyone of you have vlc installed under Kubuntu?
<_hara> hi
<_hara> is it a known problem with kopete when chatting with someone on msn messenger, that kopete won't me allow to send links which end with .php
<Tm_T> it's MSN restricting it
<_hara> howcome the other end which has msn messenger can send links to me?
<Tm_T> should not
<Tm_T> download.php atleast is in restriction list
<_hara> contactstaff.php is disallowed too
<Tm_T> just try mention download.php ;)
<_hara> (11:53:02) # The following message has not been sent correctly (Connection closed):
<_hara> download.php
<Tm_T> yes
<_hara> fckers!
<Tm_T> that's msn restricting it
<Tm_T> MS sucks, we know
<Tm_T> hawking: that's why you should use jabber, and tell your friends too to use jabber
<Tm_T> _hara: even
<Tm_T> hawking: pardon, wrong tabcompletion
<_hara> wtf, sending links with gaim works
<Tm_T> interesting
<_hara> so the problem is kopete??
<Tm_T> nope
<_hara> hmm, okay, gaim sent only a piece of the link
<Tm_T> aye
<_hara> dropped /blablabla.php
<kieran> hi
<kieran> is there anyone here that can help me?
<kieran> please
<Tm_T> kieran: no, if you don't tell what's your problem
<kieran> haha
<Tm_T> don't ask to ask, just ask
<kieran> i just wanted to make sure ppl were in here
<robotgeek> Tm_T: too fast for me
<kieran> i  tried the ubuntu irc
<kieran> no one answered
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<kieran> ok
<kieran> im asking now
<Psi-Jack> Kaffiene doesn't seem to be playing DVD's.. :/
<kieran> trying to do sudo apt-get update
<Tm_T> Psi-Jack: dvdcss
<kieran> am getting this error
<kieran> timeout connection
<Psi-Jack> Tm_T: Hmm?
<Tm_T> Psi-Jack: you need dvdcss package, I think
<Tm_T> !dvd
<kieran> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<ilba7r> libdvdcss2 to be precise
<kieran> and then timesout
<Tm_T> interesting ip
<kieran> yeah
<Psi-Jack> Alright. Once this full upgrade is finished, I'll look for dvdcss :)
<kieran> can we go into private chat Tim?
<kieran> Tm sorry
<Tm_T> tim?
<Tm_T> ;)
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, i think it is in the backports
<Tm_T> no need to
<kieran> ok
<kieran> didnt want to interupt others
<bimberi> kieran: what does "ping archive.ubuntu.com" resolve to?
<Psi-Jack> The backports? hmm.. Mind you, I don't know a whole lot of how Unbuntu/Kubuntu is setup.
<Tm_T> archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.151)
<kieran> 64 bytes from archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.151): icmp_seq=5 ttl=50 time=336 ms
<Blippe> !backports
<ubotu> methinks backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kieran> whoa
<kieran> slow down
<kieran> :S
<hawking> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Tm_T> kieran: mhehe
<Tm_T> kieran: try again
<Blippe> the source-o-matic is good!
<kieran> ok
<kieran> so what i gather
<burepe2> Any time I open a torrent file with ktorrent I get a corupted file error even though the files are fine. Any one know anything about this? Also I would like to use ktorrent or qtorrent, but I can't figure out how to change ports in qtorrent. Anyone got info on that?
<Tm_T> kieran: just try sudo apt-get update
<kieran> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<kieran> then add the new source .list?
<Psi-Jack> Okay, got any suggestions for TV tuner software? :)
<Tm_T> kieran: nooo
<Blippe> i'm amazed someone gets ktorrent working... mine always hangs!
<kieran> working now
<kieran> :D
<burepe2> search adept for tv
<Tm_T> 12:04 < Tm_T> kieran: just try sudo apt-get update
<burepe2> there are like 4
<kieran> :D
<kieran> :D
<kieran> :D
<Psi-Jack> burepe: I did, earlier. I'm doing an update, though, to see what's new with the new sources.
<Tm_T> and you don't need to flood
<kieran> what happened
<kieran> sorry
<kieran> linux noob
<kieran> just came from mandriva
<kieran> been told debian based stuff is better
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> and that's true ;)
<kieran> and was getting used to the apt-get
<bimberi> kieran: maybe the ping test made the address resolve properly (guessing)
<Blippe> if you really want the latest stuff, you might start thinking to add kubuntu.org/packages too!
<Tm_T> kieran: just do what I told, and tell if it works now
<kieran> i am finding it that way
<kieran> yeah it's working
<burepe2> kubuntu is way easier to use than madrake and now even more sexier
<Tm_T> kieran: aye, dns problem, so blame your ISP
<kieran> can i apt-get KDE3.5?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<kieran> really
<Psi-Jack> Adept is not showing anything for dvdcss.
<Blippe> talking about sexy, whatever happened to ubuntu-porn (or the monthly packages with backgrounds and the like)?
<kieran> where are you guys?
<kieran> im in melbourne, australia
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, libdvdcss2
<burepe2> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tm_T> kieran: Finland, homecountry of linux ;)
<burepe2> Psi-Jack: go to the second link. make a sources file. and then search
<bimberi> kieran: i'm in canberra :)
<Psi-Jack> I've already enabled all sources.
<burepe2> what are you looking for? dvd codecs?
<kieran> cool
<Psi-Jack> I want to play my DVDs. :p
<kieran> hehe
<Blippe> Sweden, we owned finland... until we thought faking an attack towards russia, without an army was a real good idea!
<kieran> go watch them on your tv
<burepe2> search plain dvd
<Psi-Jack> kieran: What TV? :p
<bimberi> Tm_T: 36oC here today - how about you? :)
<burepe2> and you will find the right one
<burepe2> !DVD
<burepe2> nope
<kieran> anyone help me with apt-get KDE3.5?
<Tm_T> bimberi: -2 C so warm day, too warm
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<bimberi> Tm_T: toasty! :P
<Blippe> !amarok-latest
<ubotu> Blippe: Bugger all, i dunno
<Tm_T> bimberi: yeah
<Tm_T> bimberi: it's january, so it should be -15...-30 atleast
<kieran> thats the bit i didnt understand
<kieran> how do i implement that into the console
<kieran> the deb command
<kieran> kieran@linux:/$ sudo deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<kieran> sudo: deb: command not found
<bimberi> kieran: you add that line to your sources.list
<kieran> im guessing thats very wrong
<kieran> ahh
<kieran> so that sudo kwrite /etc/....... is where i add it
* bimberi thinks the page should say that
<Tm_T> 'sudo echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' might work
<Tm_T> no guarantee
<kieran> copy that without the "
<kieran> ?
<Psi-Jack> Well, oKle .... ALMOST works..
<Tm_T> kieran: run that without leading and trailing '
<kieran> yeah
<Blippe> Tm_T looks right...
<kieran> sweet
<kieran> it''s hanging on
<kieran> >
<Tm_T> err
<kieran> kieran@linux:/$ sudo echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<kieran> >
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> you didn't take whole line
<kieran> damn
<Tm_T> ctrl-c to cancel
<kieran> permission denied
<kieran> kieran@linux:/$ sudo echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<kieran> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Tm_T> uff
<kieran> yeah ns
<kieran> :'(
<Tm_T> sudo su -c 'sudo echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Tm_T> take that all
<kosh> why not just sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> kosh: because learning to use bash is fun
<bimberi> but vim is even more fun :P
<Tm_T> nnno
<kosh> or just run adept
<Tm_T> kosh: too easy
<kosh> and then go to manager repositories
<apokryphos> bash is a lot quicker for many things 8)
<Tm_T> true
<kosh> well vim for this would have been very fast and straightforward
<Tm_T> kosh: yes, but not as fun
<robotgeek> hey apokryphos
<Tm_T> apokryphos <3
<apokryphos> http://wooledge.org/mywiki/BashFaq has some good examples, for example
<kieran> kieran@linux:/$ sudo su -c 'sudo echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<kieran> kieran@linux:/$
<apokryphos> hi robotgeek, Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> kieran: done, now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> kieran: indeed; silence is golden 8)
<kosh> I am not very fond of "clever" solutions
<kosh> I see too many of them in my work and end up ripping them out
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> true in some cases
<apokryphos> clever can mean more efficient :P
<Tm_T> aye
<kosh> very very rarely
<apokryphos> no, an awful lot of the time
<Tm_T> kosh: actually most of time
<kieran> it's going to hang again on the apt-get update
<apokryphos> instead of manually doing x operation y times, get bash to do it all. No chance of error if it's done properly 8)
<Tm_T> kieran: nice DNS you got
<kosh> clean solutions end up being more efficient long term
<apokryphos> minimise the possibility of human error ;-)
<Psi-Jack> I'm still not seeing libdvdcss
<kieran> blame australians
<apokryphos> there's no reason why a clever solution can't be a clean one 8)
<Tm_T> kosh: actually scripts etc are cleanest solutions
<kosh> apokryphos: the most likely way to eliminate human error would have been to have adept do it for you
<kieran> apok your taking up my help space
<Tm_T> in most of cases
<kieran> thanks anyways
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, did you sudo apt-get update ?
<kieran> but Tm is helping me good
<apokryphos> hehe
<Psi-Jack> ilba7r: Yes
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, it is in seveas repos too
* apokryphos does love vim though, too 8)
<kosh> I end up doing work with people that write "clever" database code and webapp stuff
<Tm_T> kieran: do that ping thing again
<Tm_T> kosh: yes, there's difference between "clever" and clever
<bimberi> kieran: now now, you can't expect to have the channel to yourself :)
<Psi-Jack> ilba7r: Eh?
<kieran> hehe
* Tm_T uses lots of scripts because they are best or only way in most cases
<kieran> thats why i asked to go to a private one
<ilba7r> !easyrepos
<kieran> ;)
<ubotu> ilba7r: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kosh> http://www.thedailywtf.com/   look there for "clever" solutions
<kieran> ok
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kieran> what would you like me to ping?
<ilba7r> !easysource
<Tm_T> kieran: aye, just do that ping, will ya, and then again that update&upgrade thing
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Psi-Jack> Holy crap, kdetv actually uses my TV Tuner than Windows' native drivers!
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, follow ubotu link
<Psi-Jack> Better than.
<Tm_T> kieran: and give it a time, you won't learn all of things in one day ;)
<Psi-Jack> ilba7r: I'm on it. :)
<kieran> i know i know
<ilba7r> look at seveas repos
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off now, good luck for you all ;--P -->>
<kieran> im hard on myself
<kieran> cheers mate
<kieran> thanks heaps
<kosh> I been been doing devel on linux for about 10 or so years now I think
<bimberi> kieran: it's better to stay in the channel (and use nick hilighting) - it means 1. others can learn; and 2. what you're told can be scrutinised
<apokryphos> bye Tm_T =)
<bimberi> cya Tm_T
<bimberi> ... enjoy the warmth :)
<kieran> ok
<kieran> can anyone help me with what io should ping to resolve that address??
<bimberi> kieran: ping archive.ubuntu.com
<kieran> i ping the archive
<kieran> sweet
<kieran> then sudo apt-get?
<kieran> then sudo apt-get update?
<bimberi> kieran: yep
<kieran> i couldnt source some of the files
<Psi-Jack> That's a very nice list of sources to use. :D
<kieran> keeps failing
<bimberi> :/
<kieran> i would post what it says
<kieran> but it's long
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Psi-Jack> Dang. kdetv just plain rocks. :)
<bimberi> kieran: use that site and post the url back here
<kieran> i have copied it
<kieran> now do i Pastebin
<robotgeek> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bimberi> kieran: use a web browser to go to that site
<kieran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6948
<bimberi> kieran: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin too
<kieran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6949
<thegladiator> my mem is 256 , i was using Karamba for a while and that caue my video to slow down
<thegladiator> is karama such a big mem hog
<thegladiator> karamba*
<bimberi> kieran: line 24 is the problem.  the new deb line should have been added as a new line (instead of at the end of the last line)
<kieran> ok
<kieran> so what should i add in there?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. one or more of the sources supplied by easysource, isn't downloading.
* kieran bimberi?
<bimberi> where it says "multiversedeb" on the last line you need to split the line so that it ends with "multiverse" and the next line starts with "deb"
<bimberi> kieran: i had trouble expressing it :P
<kieran>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiversedeb
<kieran>  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<kieran> ahh
<kieran> i see it
<kieran> now it wont ping at all
<kieran> :s
<Hobbsee> kieran: that top line, the deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiversedeb needs to be deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<kieran> which top line?
<kieran> im :s
<Psi-Jack> Argh.
<Psi-Jack> It's Seveas' packages that aren't responding. :/
<kieran> i changed that
<kieran> :(
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: his repo is down when he is sleeping
<Psi-Jack> Yep.
<Psi-Jack> Oh god.
<Psi-Jack> THERE it is. Without seveas'. Finally found libdvdcss.
<thegladiator> karama users here ? anyone ?
* kieran Hobbsee http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6951
<ilba7r> kieran, i took a look on your posting modified it as much as i could look at it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6950
<kieran> hows that look?
<Psi-Jack> But, Kaffeine still doesn't play DVD's. :p
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, try this website for sevas  http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas
<ilba7r> psi go to it and just download it manually or add it to your repos whatever you prefer
<Psi-Jack> I got libdvdcss2 now.. One of the many package sources I added had it.
<Hobbsee> kieran: use the list at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6950 as your /etc/apt/sources.list - ilba7r fixed it for you
<kieran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6952
<Psi-Jack> But Kaffeine still doesn't want to use it. I got oKle working now, though where-as it wasn't before.
<kieran> yeah just trid that
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, reinstall kaffiene so it can see the new lib
<ilba7r> or dpkg -recpmfogire kaffiene
<zitoune> hello , somebody arrives to install sharpconstruct ?
<Psi-Jack> -recpmfogire ?
<ilba7r> sorry Psi-Jack dpkg -reconfigure
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, what kaffiene package you have?
<Psi-Jack> Ummm.
<Psi-Jack> The one that came with the installation.
<ilba7r> kaffeine-xine or kaffeine-gstreamer
* kieran ilba you therE?
<Psi-Jack> gstreamer
<ilba7r> kieran you can use the tab key for automatic recompletion
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, ok do not know how well it will work. just try first reconfiguring it if it does not work try kaffeine-xine than read ubotu link on restricted formats
<ilba7r> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<kieran> hey ilba can you help me out?
<ilba7r> shoot kieran
<kieran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6950
<kieran> han gon
<kieran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6952
<kieran> i tried your script
<kieran> and got this back
<kieran> :-(
<ilba7r> kieran tyr as it said sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<ilba7r> and let me check if the address of kde35 is correct
<kieran> ok
<kieran> just trying to get it to ping
<kieran> cant ping now
<kieran> :(
<Psi-Jack> Yeaaah. xine engine is working MUCH better. :)
<kieran> ping archive.ubuntu.com
<kieran> is down
<ilba7r> oh you mean yu have network prob
<ilba7r> Psi-Jack, i know enjoy it then :)
<ilba7r> kieran, are you on a wireless net
<kieran> nah network is fine
<kieran> i pinged google fine
<Psi-Jack> Mmmm Oh I will.. It even specifically supports 4.1 audio, which is what I'm currently setup for, analog-wise.
<ilba7r> archive might be down tehn
<kieran> :(
<kieran> what do i do now?
<kieran> is there somewhere else i can get it from?
<ilba7r> kieran first if you have synaptic opened close it
<ilba7r> kieran than clean the cashe use this command
<ilba7r> sudo aptitude clean
<kieran> synaptic is closed
<kieran> done
<ilba7r> sudo apt-get update
<Psi-Jack> Holy...
<Psi-Jack> This is sweet. Xine actually sounds like it does better surround sound seperation than... Than.. Well.. Than Windows-based DVD players..
<kieran> nah
<kieran> still didnt work
<kieran> :(
<kieran> can you ping then archive?
<kieran> *the
<ilba7r> yao
<ilba7r> yap
<kieran> :(
<Psi-Jack> This is a kick butt CG anime. Appleseed. :)
<kieran> damn
<kieran> should i reboot
<kieran> ?
<ilba7r> kieran, might be that kubuntu is down
<ilba7r> might not be your pc at all for i tried ot ping kubuntu and failed
<kieran> cool
<kieran> ok
<kieran> is there anywhere else i can get it from?
<ilba7r> your kubuntu line is exactly what the website say it should be http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<ilba7r> kieran i would just recommend that you wait. Only use official repos
<kieran> ok
<ilba7r> and from now on try to use a graphical front end to apt. Synaptic is quite good
<ilba7r> do not know of adept though
<Psi-Jack> Dang. I might actually like linux again, after seeing what state it's in these days. :)
<kieran> ok
<kieran> it's up
<kieran> just tried apt-get
<kieran> failed again
<ilba7r> kieran i suspect it might have to do with your network
<ilba7r> kieran do you have both wireless and eth
<kieran> yeah
<ilba7r> which one you are using now
<kieran> this comp stays on ethernet
<ilba7r> ok type cat /etc/network/interfaces in a terminal and paste the result in a pastebin for me
<kieran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6953
<kieran> i tried to set my DNS settings up before so that firefox would work
<kieran> but it didnt save the settings i made to resolv.conf
<kieran> could that be why?
<ilba7r> no it is fine no problems there at all
<thegladiator> does anyone use karmba ?
<thegladiator> felt its a mem hog ?
<ilba7r> oh what changes you made to resolv.conf
<thegladiator> my video doesnt work well after using karamba
<kieran> the didnt changed
<kieran> stayed the same
<kieran> kieran@linux:/$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<kieran> nameserver 10.1.1.1
<ilba7r> thegladiator, try running top in a terminal before and after using karamba to see who much mem it actually use
<kieran> i wanted to add my own DNS servers in there
<kieran> makes it run better
<ilba7r> ok
<kieran> but it didnt save it
<kieran> how do you finish off a vim edit
<thegladiator> yep
<kieran> is it -wq!
<bimberi> :wq
<ilba7r> kieran, i think ex
<thegladiator> kieran, press escape first to quite from the inserting mode
<bimberi> <esc> (if you're in input mode)
<ilba7r> kieran, why not use simpler editors like nano or kwrite/
<thegladiator> after escape :wq should save it
<kieran> ok
<kieran> wikked
<kieran> went a little futher with those DNS settings in there
<kieran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6954
<kieran> have a look at that
<kieran> public key thing
<kieran> i think that was on the site right?
<ilba7r> ya i sent you a link and you can just add the key with the command on the site
<Hobbsee> yeah, it is
<ilba7r> it is working fine now with you
<Hobbsee> but you can ignore the warning, it's not an error, as long as you trust the site
<ilba7r> w: is a warning not an error kieran
<ilba7r> now back to my movie
<ilba7r> take care all
<kieran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6955
<kieran> i think it worked
<kieran> all this to download KDE 3.5
<kieran> :S
<Chousuke> Hm. scrolling doesn't work on that page :/
<Chousuke> Not for me at leasyt.
<kieran> hobbsee
<kieran> you there mate?
<Hobbsee> kieran: yeah
<thegladiator> prolly not
<Hobbsee> kieran: yep, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kieran> your a legend hobbsee
<kieran> thanks heaps
<Hobbsee> no problems
<kieran> working now
<Hobbsee> good
<kieran> i just checked my sources.list file
<kieran> and that is empty
<kieran> should i leave it empty as everything is working?
<robotgeek> kieran: get a working sources.list
<robotgeek> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> what do you mean, empty?
<robotgeek> oh hi Hobbsee , legend :)
<Hobbsee> hey robotgeek :)
<kieran> you know
<kieran> etc/sources.list
<kieran> it was empty
<Hobbsee> kieran: you want /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> but leave it after what you pastebinned before
<hawking> Hobbsee : hi there
<Hobbsee> hi hawking
<hawking> Hobbsee : I have a sweet kubuntu system without kde 3.5 now :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee likes kde 3.5
* hawking likes kde versions without bugz
<kieran> sorry yeah
<kieran> that is empty
<hawking> I'll upgrade to kde 3.5 in a month or so
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<Hobbsee> seems like people had bugs when not going through the betas/rc's, but the ones who went through them, had very few problems
<Hobbsee> shouldnt be the case though
<kieran> updating now
<kieran> :D
<ilba7r> kieran if you do dis-upgrade the apt source will be rewritten any one like a nice nova program check this out http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html
<Hobbsee> ilba7r: say what, in english?
<ilba7r> nova is a science program the one i am watching now is on elegancy of univ and parallel univ oftopic i know but nice
<robotgeek> pbs, very nice
<Hobbsee> ilba7r: no, this: if you do dis-upgrade the apt source will be rewritte
<ilba7r> Hobbsee from what i remeber i think that is right might be wrong though have to re look it up. Its 7 am here and did not sleep yet Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ilba7r: if you do a dist-upgrade, all the packages will upgrade, and will install any new packages that are needed.  Nothing changes the /etc/apt/sources.list except the user
<ilba7r> Hobbsee, i guess you are sure of that. On the other hand i am not. perhaps i am mistaken did not mean to give bad advise though
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> and yes, i'm sure of that :)
<ilba7r> nice to speak in publick to be corrected all the time :)
<kieran> hehe
<kieran> ok
<kieran> so should i get that source list off the kubuntu website again?
<kieran> and when KDE has downloaded it will install auto right?
<robotgeek> ilba7r: we all learn
* robotgeek is bugging a few ppl at #pida right now
<Hobbsee> ilba7r: you usually get corrected?  i wouldnt have corrected you, but incorrect information tends to screw up linux boxes, which then causes more headaches, for people like yourself to go and fix
<ilba7r> robotgeek, never claimed to be more than a user :)
<Hobbsee> ilba7r: you dont have to be anything but a user - but correct info is usually useful, wouldnt you say?
<ilba7r> Hobbsee, i am gratefull for you to correct me. Only way to learn
* Hobbsee is often corrected, as well, on stuff i dont really understand - but i'm getting there!
<ilba7r> Hobbsee, sometimes lapse of memory sometimes incorrect information but am always willing to learn :) and be corrected :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that's when i usually disconnect for a while lol - or just stop responding
<Hobbsee> the lapses of memory part
<robotgeek> ilba7r: hey, i'm just a user too :)
<ilba7r> robotgeek, as Hobbsee said we do not need to be more than users. each one has is job hopefully which he shine in :)
<Hobbsee> or she ;)
<ilba7r> or she
<ilba7r> :)
<ilba7r> Hobbsee, you reminded me i had to change a whole patterns in a proposal for that. Not to offend anybody. i used the reference person instead of he
<Hobbsee> ilba7r: of course, i recognise that - i'm not that picky lol
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: go away, you don't exist!
* Hobbsee was just in a really random mood tonight, and is coming out of that again slowly
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: hehe!
* robotgeek is tired and i making up stupid stuff
<ilba7r> lol
<ilba7r> ok get to get some sleep nice meeting you Hobbsee and robotgeek
<ilba7r> take care all
<Hobbsee> night
<kieran> hobbsee you there mate?
<Hobbsee> kieran: yes
<kieran> will this auto install once downloaded?
<thegladiator> i started using kde coz it was less on memory . now I started liking its interface
<Hobbsee> kieran: yes
<kieran> sweet
<kieran> you reckon you could help me with firefox in the mean time while this downloads?
<kieran> get it installed
<thegladiator> whats the problem with FF?
<kieran> cant figuire out how to get it working
<kieran> i unpacked it
<kieran> tried to run it
<thegladiator> what happens when you click on firefox ?
<kieran> and wouldnt open
<thegladiator> are you compiling form the source ?
<thegladiator> firefox comes with almost all the latest ubuntu versions
<thegladiator> be specific kieran
<kieran> i got kubuntu
<kieran> didnt come with it
<thegladiator> so that you get solutions in a jiffy
<thegladiator> firefox doesnt come with kubuntu ?
<kieran> ok
<kieran> ill try find the instructions i followed
<thegladiator> k
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<thegladiator> i acnt help you if you are trying FF 1.5
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<thegladiator> Hobbsee, it doesnt come with kubuntu dektop ? firefox ?
<Hobbsee> thegladiator: indeed it does not.  it's one of the first things I install
<thegladiator> ah.
<thegladiator> kieran, just do a apt-get and installs straightaway
<thegladiator> lemme just check my gnome on this new mem
<thegladiator> brb
<kieran> do apt-get
<kieran> hehe
<kieran> man
<kieran> been trying to get that working all night
<kieran> hehe
<kieran> I downloaded Mozilla Firefox 1.0.6 from mozilla.org. I extracted it using
<kieran> 
<kieran>  tar -xf filename.tar
<kieran> 
<kieran>  I then went into the firefox-installer directory and typed:
<kieran> 
<kieran>  ./firefox-install and I got this error:
<kieran>  /firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kieran> replace firefox 1.0.6 with 1.5
<Hobbsee> !+enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<kieran> sorry bot
<Hobbsee> did you read the notes up the top of that wiki page kieran?
<Hobbsee> in fact, did you follow the wiki page, just like it says?  All of it?
<kieran> i've never read wiki
<Rocco83> hi all
<kieran> i used the forum im signed up too
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kieran> www.libuxquestions.org
<kieran> eyyy
<kieran> there it is
<Rocco83> how can i say to kubuntu to not mount automatically my external usb disk?
<kieran> so wiki is the place to be
<kieran> nice
<kieran> thanks hobbs
<Hobbsee> kieran: lots of kubunt/ubuntu stuff on the wiki, to be followed
<thegladiator> i'd like to mvoe the k button etc fren the left extreme of the panel . panel length is 100% ...but it wud be better if K button etc . starts a tad after
<thegladiator> is this possible?
<thegladiator> how can I get the K button a diff look like say "start" in windows ?
<Hobbsee> have a look at kbfx, or replace kmenu.png
<Hobbsee> with whatever you like
<kieran> i should be able to just delete what i have already extracted without doing much harm?
<Hobbsee> kieran: yes
<kieran> cool
<kieran> you in aus hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> kieran: yes, and i'm going to sleep really, really soon
<kieran> haha
<kieran> yeah all good
<kieran> you been awesome
<kieran> very helpful
<kieran> whats the del command in the console
<kieran> ?
<kieran> hehe
<Hobbsee> rm
<kieran> sudo rm /firefox/
<kieran> i thught you had to be in another window manager to update KDE
<kieran> im guessing it knows what to do
<thegladiator> how can I change the buttons of my k panel ?
<kieran> <Hobbsee> have a look at kbfx, or replace kmenu.png
<thegladiator> kieran, that was for me ?
<kieran> yeah
<thegladiator> ah
<Hobbsee> kieran: be very careful with it, the rm command - make sure you dotn accidently delete what you didnt want
<kieran> ok
<thegladiator> kieran, i am trying out kbfx , how is the installation for a theme ?
<kieran> i tried to delete tht folder b4 in konquerer
<thegladiator> in kcontrol ?
<kieran> and wouldnt give me permission
<kieran> no idea mate
<kieran> im new to all this
<thegladiator> ah np
<kieran> just saw you ask before and hobbsee answered you
<Hobbsee> true, but i forgot to say thegladiator's nick
* Hobbsee contemplates falling asleep on the keyboard
<thegladiator> ah :)
<thegladiator> Hobbsee, how can I install a downloaded kbfx zip file?
<thegladiator> after extracting it ? whats the procedure ?
<thegladiator> !kbfx
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, thegladiator
<slow-motion> hallo
<theine> Hi, how do I set the language environment under KDE in Kubuntu? If I issue the local command in a terminal, I get: http://pastebin.com/500680
<theine> That's "... the locale command ..." of course
<raffaele> hi
<robotgeek> hi raffaele
<raffaele> I'm kubuntu 64bit and I will change kdm theme
<raffaele> how can I do?
<robotgeek> raffaele, i think you can change from kcontrol
<raffaele> robotgeek: no, i can't
<robotgeek> raffaele, why not?
<raffaele> i have not kdmtheme
<robotgeek> raffaele, there should be a bunch of themes installed by default
<raffaele> yes
<robotgeek> raffaele, type "kcontrol" in a konsole, and change it from there. if you can't, describe more :)
<robotgeek> raffaele, refer here for manual procedure. http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29331
<robotgeek> raffaele, sorry but i gotta sleep.
<raffaele> robotgeek: ok
<Rocco83> i know that in ubuntu i can disable automount in "System->Preferences->Removable Drives & Media", but i have kubuntu. where can i find a tool like this (without installing ubuntu-desktop)?
<richy> moin moin.
<richy> hat wer twinview mit enemy territory eingestellt bekommen? starten tuts, jedoch ist der screen nur auf einem moni...
<visik7> systemsettings isn't in 3.5 anymore ?
<JakubS> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> JakubS: hi
<JakubS> is your kdnssd-avahi package available for download somewhere? i would like to reproduce kwin4 and other problems
<Riddell> JakubS: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/avahi
<Crystufer> Anyone know how to make a disk bootable?
<Crystufer> I just slipstreamed my windows install disk.
<B[u] ZzY> how can i pass to ubuntu
<B[u] ZzY> ?
<Crystufer> What do you mean>?
<JakubS> Riddell: do i need updated kdelibs and kdenetwork packages?
<Riddell> JakubS: hmm, quite probably
<Riddell> don't know if they're in the archives yet
<B[u] ZzY> come visualizzo lo spazio libero su disco?
<visik7> B[u] ZzY: this is an english channel
<visik7> B[u] ZzY: use english
<visik7> please
<visik7> or /join #ubuntu-it
<visik7> lisa crash
<nlindblad> hello
<visik7> if I run kfmclient openURL lan:/ everything goes ok
<visik7> if I browse it from system:/
<visik7> it crask konqueror
<dipnlik> visik7: what is lan:/ ? doesn't work here
<visik7> dipnlik: apt-get install lisa
<dipnlik> visik7: oh, ok
<visik7> are u using kde 3.5 or 3.4 ?
<nlindblad> visik7: have you searched for it among the bugs?
<nlindblad> there are a few URL-specific bugs in konqueror
<visik7> nlindblad: not yet, where kde bugs or kubuntu bugs ?
<nlindblad> visik7: both
<visik7> and I'm using kde 3.5 could be a problem ?
<nlindblad> visik7: considered stable so there shouldn't be a problem
<nlindblad> but there are always bugs
<nlindblad> stable is no exception
<visik7> :)
<nlindblad> Riddell: ping
<dipnlik> visik7: kde 3.4 here, works fine
<Riddell> nlindblad: hi
<visik7> dipnlik: have u configured lisa ?
<nlindblad> Riddell: hello
<dipnlik> visik7: no, actually just installed and tested ;-)
<visik7> dipnlik: first run work for me too
<dipnlik> will try a little more
<nlindblad> Riddell: are there any specific requirements for commiting to Kubuntu?
<nlindblad> Riddell: just help out where you can
<Riddell> nlindblad: no requirements at all, we accept anything that's helpful
<Riddell> nlindblad: what kind of thing do you want to get in?
<JakubS> Riddell: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade didn't bring kdelibs with libkdnssd.so.1 removed
<JakubS> i guess it is not yet in archive
<nlindblad> Riddell: I don't know what specific area
<Riddell> nlindblad: well hang around #kubuntu-devel for a start
<Riddell> JakubS: you too probably :)
<nlindblad> oki
<JakubS> ok
<Riddell> nlindblad: and best way in is probably to fix bugs, today is bug day!
<nlindblad> oh
<slow-motion> bbl
<Blippe> yay for bugs in amarok!!!
<_mario> j
<_mario> j
<_mario> j
<_mario> j
<_mario> j
<_mario> j
<_mario> j
<_mario> j
<_mario> j
<_mario> j
<melonipoika> hi guys, has someone installed network simulator in ubuntu?
<slow-motion> re
<Tm_T> melonipoika: #ubuntu.fi @ ircnet tai #ubuntu-fi @ freenode
<melonipoika> Tm_T: en puhu suomea tosi hyvin, kkitos
<melonipoika> uy
<melonipoika> kiitos
<Tm_T> melonipoika: ok sir
<Tm_T> melonipoika: what about network simulator?
<melonipoika> i am trying to install it from source, i found a howto for ubuntu
<melonipoika> but i get an error about tcl
<Tm_T> and error is...
<melonipoika> configure: error: Installation of tcl seems incomplete or can't be found automatically.
<melonipoika> this :D
<melonipoika> i read that it is a problem of path, but have no idea how to solve it
<melonipoika> sorry, i need to go for a moment, i will read when i'm back. Thanks for the help
<Tm_T> melonipoika: re-check your tcl install at first
<visik7> what's the difference between ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5/kubuntu/ and http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 ???
<WangWeiLin> Hi I have Problems with the wpa_supplicant
<WangWeiLin> I am using a WPA-PSK (TKIP) connection and this is my config
<WangWeiLin> network={
<WangWeiLin>         ssid="RK_Home"
<WangWeiLin>         scan_ssid=1
<WangWeiLin>         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
<WangWeiLin>         #psk="Lebrechtstr.121-Klitzke"
<WangWeiLin>         psk="4C656272656368747374722E3132312D4B6C69747A6B65"
<WangWeiLin>         pairwise=TKIP
<WangWeiLin>         group=TKIP
<WangWeiLin>         proto=WPA
<WangWeiLin>         priority=5
<WangWeiLin> }
<melonipoika> Tm_T: hi, i'm back
<melonipoika> yes, i did it with apt-get, but it said that it is already instaled
<WangWeiLin> can somebody help me
<crimsun> WangWeiLin: erm, your psk is incorrect
<crimsun> WangWeiLin: it obviously won't associate w/ your AP as a result
<Tm_T> WangWeiLin: please use pastebin
<WangWeiLin> I don't think thats the Problem I just changed the psk
<crimsun> the correct value is: psk=f619dd25ebce6aca15c785f0dd9fefe077a9c637eb1c021ec51313083a6cebde
<WangWeiLin> <
<Tm_T> SethGecko: :o
<tech9iner> moin kMates..
<tech9iner> any mates using motorola cellphones can recommend best data cable app / phone tools for use on kubuntu please?.. thanks mates..
<crimsun> WangWeiLin: ?
<iantec> when i install aps on an account.....will all the account be able to use that application too?
<WangWeiLin> crimsun: yes thank you for the help but that was not the problem my stupid self forgot about the little detail that I turned dhcp offer off on my AP
<theD3viL> Where is Konsole file for start or kopete - they arent in /usr/bin
<crimsun> heh.
<sas171> theD3viL: echo $PATH
<theD3viL> sas171: in one of this directories?
<sas171> theD3viL: sure
<theD3viL> sas171: k tnx
<sas171> np
<burepe2> how do I kill a program from the command line?
<blackflag> do "ps aux"
<blackflag> read the number of the process
<blackflag> then kill number
<burepe2> which column is that?
<burepe2> I can't see the top
<sas171> burepe2: shift+pg up
<burepe2> is the number the pid?
<WangWeiLin> crimsun
<WangWeiLin> still there
<sas171> burepe2: ye
<sas171> s
<burepe2> what is the kill command? kill 10536
<burepe2> ?
<jvaughan> hi
<jvaughan> what program do you want to kill?
<blackflag> or you can do killall program
<blackflag> sometimes it is needed
<blackflag> burepe2: correct
<iantec> anyone here folding?
<burepe2> I did cntrl+alt+f3 to get a command line. How do I get back to the gui?
<burepe2> startx?
<jvaughan> alt+f7, probably
<burepe2> thanks!
<blackflag> normaly F7
<Foodcoman> Morning
<rjm101> Hi all, I am a fairly newbie and need help on a web cam spca5xx
<arrinmurr> rjm101: what's your problem with it?
<rjm101> I can install everything, it is seen in video but it is not seen by any other program
<arrinmurr> rjm101: what programs have you tried?
<Robin13> views
<Robin13> err
<Robin13> how to add things in konqueror? like, you can switch to kFS and stuff or something like that..
<Robin13> i mean different ways to view stuff
<Robin13> and something different than kHTML
<Robin13> how to do that?
<rjm101> gnomemeeting easy web cam and camorama weeb cam
<Robin13> what i mean is view mode.
<theD3viL> Where are MIME icons in icewm?
<arrinmurr> rjm101: and there's /dev/video0 ?
<rjm101> it says it cannot connect to device /dev/video0
<melonipoika> hi, do you know how can i get libtcl8.4?
<melonipoika> i can't find it in the repos
<melonipoika> neither in google...
<iantec> what is the equival;ent of my computer in kubuntu?
<arrinmurr> rjm101: so it doesn't exist? if you open up terminal and type "ls /dev/video*" what does it say?
<kaenat> Is there an eclipse package for ubuntu?
<rjm101> Just checked, and there is not file called video0 in /dev   how do I make it
<arrinmurr> rjm101: try to unplug your camera, and plug it in again. then type "less /var/log/syslog" and see what's said in the end
<rjm101> ok, the last thing is starting ppp
<rjm101> nothing about cam
<rjm101> or ussb
<arrinmurr> hmm..
<arrinmurr> what camera is it?
<rjm101> I am using spca5xx-20060101
<rjm101> pixart x-eye, it worked with mandrake le
<rjm101> spca5xx is loaded with  videodev
<rjm101> usb shows it
<rjm101> how do I make a node for video0
<arrinmurr> i don't really know much about webcams, i just know that the spca5xx driver shipped with breezy is broken, but after i compiled the latest driver (well, the driver that was latest at that time), everything has worked just by plugging the camera in
<arrinmurr>  /dev/video0 should appear automatically, and there really should be something in /var/log/syslog ...
<rjm101> just reinstalled it spca5xx and everthing was ok. still no video0 in /dev
<sabaki> prob: i added a hard drive on /dev/hdd that has a reiserfs partition and data, but can't seem to mount it with 'sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hd'  all it says is 'mount: /dev/hdd1 already mounted or /mnt/hd busy' but is isn't mounted! what gives?
<sabaki> i tried adding it to fstab, too and it won't mount on reboot either
<rjm101> arrinmurr will keep trying to get it, and thanks for the help
<sabaki> it isn'at mounted and /mnt/hd shouldn't be busy
<joshisscifi> hey all
<sabaki> can any of youse guys help me get this hard drive mounted?
<callie> sabaki: you've tried running 'df' to see if it is mounted ?
<sabaki> callie ? of course and 'mount' as well
<sabaki> callie > and sudo fdisk /dev/hdd   it shows up just as it should
<gibarian> hey everyone
<gibarian> can anyone tell me how to find out via netstat which connection is presently sending/receiving data?
<wermut> Can someone help me with a sudoers file?
<darkheart> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<funky> hey
<wermut> I don't know what's wrong with my modifications, can I paste the file and ask you why it does not work?
<Tm_T> alo
<Tm_T> wermut: use pastebin
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Tm_T> ...or kubuntu.pastebin.com
<wermut> I pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6967
<wermut> I want that I can execute the command without being asked for a password, but sudo keeps asking for it.
<wermut> Any suggestions?
<joshisscifi> your sudo pw is the pw to your account
<darkheart> wermut: You need to add 'NOPASSWD'
<joshisscifi> once you enter it once it has a timeout that it won't ask you it again... dunno what the timeout is though
<darkheart> wermut: Err...ME work?
<darkheart> joshisscifi: He doesn't want to enter the password at all.
<joshisscifi> yeah, I figured that out after I read it again lol
<darkheart> Hehe.
<joshisscifi> been a long day
<wermut> darkheart: What's wrong with ME?
<joshisscifi> 1 more class to go.... phew
<darkheart> wermut: Your user's name is ME?
<wermut> No, ME is supposed to be an alias for "xxxx" (Of course xxx is not my real username)
<darkheart> wermut: Ahh okay, did you try s/LOCAL/ALL/ ?
<wermut> Where should i put that?
<darkheart> wermut: Change the part where is says LOCAL to ALL
<darkheart> s/is/it
<wermut> It still keeps asking for my password
<darkheart> wermut: Try without the alias.
<darkheart> wermut: You are editing the file with the command 'visudo' right?
<wermut> Tried it, did not work. I use visudo.
<joshisscifi> visudo or vi sudo?
<joshisscifi> or.... tricky... do you have to sudo vi sudo
<darkheart> it's 'sudo visudo'
<nagyv> Are here KHotKey expperts? I would like to control my xmms using its keys, but without having to focus on the xmms window. I have found the xmms plugin for kde, which has this feature, but I don't need the plugin, just the shortcuts.
<wermut> I type "sudo visudo" to edit the file (why does that matter?)
<darkheart> wermut: Because that's how you are supposed to edit it. My previous comment was directed towards joshisscifi.
<joshisscifi> and mine... was directed to nobody lol
<joshisscifi> me and /dev/null have become such good friends as of late
<joshisscifi> I hate watching the minutes tick by until class starts
<poldo> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<darkheart> Wow, that's really lame. I ctrl+alt+f2 to drop to console and when I alt+f7 it decides I didn't want my current X session and closes it and I'm kicked to kdm.
<darkheart> (*@#&$(*@&#(*@^)(* all my work.
<snaggle> How do i connect to  a windows computer using kubuntu?
<darkheart> snaggle: Connect how?
<kaenat> snaggle: Try smb4k
<snaggle> I want to download some of my dvds to my laptop that is running Kubuntu 5.10
<snaggle> And i dont now how to connect to my other computer, i am new to linux
<arrinmurr> snaggle: are you sharing the files in your windows computer or something?
<poldo> !flash
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<arrinmurr> snaggle: if you just want to access your windows shares, you can do it easily by typing " smb:/ " in konqueror
<poldo> anyone: i read in the restriced formats wiki that i need to install a package called flashplayer-mozilla but there's no such package , instead there are libflash-mozplugin. is that the same?
<poldo> thanks
<arrinmurr> poldo: try flashplugin-nonfree
<arrinmurr> poldo: flashplayer-mozilla _does_ exist too though
<arrinmurr> poldo: but it's in multiverse. read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<sheepeatingtaz> poldo: I can recommend http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic for getting a sources.list with everything you need
<Blippe> !weather stockholm
<Blippe> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<poldo> thx arrinmurr
<poldo> thx a shee
<poldo> thx a sheepeatingtaz
<poldo> sheepeatingtaz, that was great thanks =)
<AoP> I have 3 main partitions each are 50GB each, One with Linux, one with windows, and the other one I was just fooling with, is it possible to combine it with my windows partition?
<AoP> Or make it so they can both access it
<AoP> Right now only my windows partition can.
<Robin13> how can i get big icons on desktop?
<sheepeatingtaz> AoP: what filesystem is it?
<Robin13> please guys don't ignore me cuz of my nickname
<Robin13> cuz i have to go to sleep soon
<sampan> robin13  kmenu--> system settings --> appearance --> icons --> advanced tab  ... and set the icon size (up to 128 pixels) for the Desktop/File Manager line
<sproingie> i think there are far sillier nicks
<sheepeatingtaz> Robin13: Sorry, I don't have icons on my desktop, so I can't help
<sproingie> mine for instance
<AoP> What do ya mean sheepeatingtaz =\
<sheepeatingtaz> AoP: FAT32? NTFS? I'm assuming it's one of these, as you can see it windows, so setting it up as a Samba share could be an option?
<AoP> I think my windows is FAT32 and Linux is NTFS,
<AoP> Or it's the other way around..
<nlindblad> yeah
<nlindblad> AoP: are you in your Linux-system now?
<AoP> Yeah
<nlindblad> have a look at /etc/fstab
<nlindblad> there you can see what filesystems Linux is using
<AoP> will fdisk -l do the same thing?
<nlindblad> it won't show what filesystem, just how you have divided the harddrive into partitions
<DaSkreech> Why does kwin keep krashing?
<nlindblad> DaSkreech: KDE version?
<DaSkreech> 3.5
<AoP> brb gotta do something.
<nlindblad> DaSkreech: not messages? When does it crash?
<poldo> !freeformats
<ubotu> I heard freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> Seems to happen when windows slides
<nlindblad> only two bugs at bugzilla.ubuntu.com belong to kwn
<nlindblad> *kwin
<nlindblad> none of them are like yours
<nlindblad> although at bugs.kde.org there are plenty of bugs regarding kwin
<DaSkreech> It just crashes
<DaSkreech> Try kill kwin and then fix it :-)
<DaSkreech> It's pretty hard to get it running again
<nlindblad> does it give you a "Kwin has a problem" dialogue or just dies?
<nlindblad> DaSkreech: in most cases when kwin crashes it's the theme that is buggy, not kwin
<darkheart> Anyone have any idea what shift+space might do? It keeps putting my text input into some alternate input mode and either some character will appear with a colored background or nothing will appear.
<darkheart> It's killing me to code.
<nlindblad> shift+space? nothing special
<AoP> Hello
<nlindblad> hi AoP
<AoP> I just chedk my windows partition it's NTFS
<darkheart> It's screwing up my typing...At first I thought my keyboard was just dying for some windows
<nlindblad> AoP: and the Linux one?
<AoP> My linux is fat32, and so is my "storage" partition
<darkheart> But I noticed if I hit shift+space it causes something to happen
<nlindblad> AoP: okey
<nlindblad> darkheart: sure you don't have a weird shortcut on that combination?
<sampan> darkheart, maybe there's a shortcut
<darkheart> nlindblad: No, I'm not sure, but where would I look?
<sampan> sudo kcontrol --> regional and accessibility --> keyboard shortcuts
<nlindblad> yeah
<AoP> nlindblad: I used to be able to access teh storage one, and see my swap drive and windows partition, but I was denied access to the windows one, now their is nothing in my media folder =(
<sampan> darkheart  you can also get there by system settings too
<DaSkreech> darkheart: Thats katapult
<nlindblad> AoP: can you access the storage one from Linux?
<DaSkreech>  I'm guessing
<DaSkreech> nlindblad: Well I am running baghira
<nlindblad> tried another theme?
<AoP> OOo I can now,
<nlindblad> and see if it happens again
<DaSkreech> nlindblad: Not yet
<AoP> I tried useing krusader and it let me.
<AoP> It says my windows partition is locked though.
<AoP> Do I just need to compress it so it becomes fat32?
<nlindblad> NTFS is usually only readable for root
<darkheart> sampan: Thanks, but no luck =\
<nlindblad> but you can choose to mount the NTFS-partition so that everyone in the system can read it
<sampan> darkheart  drat :/  does it happen only in one app?  or all the time?
<AoP> nlindblad would it be easier and just as effective to boot windows, and compress it so it becomes fat32?
<darkheart> sampan: It happens on any app it seems. It happens in the konsole when I'm coding in vi, it happened in konversation a little while ago. I do it pretty much anywhere.
<nlindblad> AoP: I don't think you can convert it back, but it's worth a try
<AoP> Alrighty.
<AoP> brb then
<sampan> darkheart  weird!
<darkheart> sampan: yeah ; ; It really sucks. I can't figure out what's wrong. It just started happening today
<sampan> darkheart, only thing i can think of is a shortcut, esp. since it's happening all the time.
<darkheart> sampan: I couldn't find any that had shift+space attached to them =\ The only thing I could think of was I had scim installed before for Japanese input, but have since uninstalled and it used ctrl+space anyway, I think.
<AoP> Uh oh
<sampan> darkheart  yeah scim uses cntl-space ... i've had it on too, and deinstalling didn't cause that for me. maybe the settings in kcontrol are system-wide and system-settings are user-only?  maybe their different?
* sampan grasps at straws
<sampan> :/
<sampan> they're*
<AoP> nlindblad Im confuzzeled.
<nlindblad> AoP: over what? Don't worry, well sort this out
<nlindblad> *we'll
<AoP> Everything =(
<nlindblad> what is it that you wanna do?
<AoP> So is it possible to make it so I can access a NTFS partition on Linux?
<nlindblad> you can read it
<nlindblad> but the writing is still a bit experimental
<nlindblad> fixed in the newer kernels though
<_DOddo> hi! is it possible to mount folders shared through samba?
<AoP> So I wouldn't be able to say.. Play a music file off of it?
<nlindblad> that is reading, so yes
<slow-motion> bbl
<nlindblad> _DOddo: yeah
<_DOddo> nlindblad: okay is it easy?
<AoP> oh ok
<nlindblad> _DOddo: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountnetworkfoldersall
<_DOddo> nlindblad: thanx a lot =)
<nlindblad> _DOddo: don't know how familiar you are with the internal workings of a Linux-system, but I wouldn't say it's that hard
<nlindblad> AoP: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<nlindblad> AoP: if you do that you can make all users read from it
<nlindblad> AoP: you can't write things to it though
<AoP> Alright, can NTFS read off of a FAT32?
<_DOddo> nlindblad: okay thanks again!
<dark_suic> hi
<nlindblad> _DOddo: did that answer your question?
<nlindblad> AoP: both NTFS and FAT32 are possible to mount readable
<dark_suic> i've got a problem with an gui application that has been left opened while the process is dead...
<dark_suic> how can i kill the window???
<_DOddo> nlindblad:  yes it dit!
<nlindblad> dark_suic: xkill
<AoP> Alright
<nlindblad> dark_suic: then click the window that you wanna kill
<AoP> Ill brb I gotta reboot, can you relink me when I come back nlindblad?
<nlindblad> AoP: of course
<dark_suic> i've seen its man, thanks nlindblad  :)
<AoP> ty =)
<dark_suic> nlindblad, and when xkill doesn't kill it??? i know that restarting xserver will do it, but i would like to know if there is a lighter way....
<nlindblad> dark_suic: xkill only tries to kill the process owning the GUI
<dark_suic> ok, the process is no more there, but the window remains...
<nlindblad> dark_suic: KDE usually asks you if you wanna kill it when it hangs like that
<dark_suic> i know, but it has happened to me with this exact app quite a lot of times....
<nlindblad> sounds like a bug then
<nlindblad> what application are we talking about?
<dark_suic> cedega
<dark_suic> it happens when i click twice on the access icon of a game accidentaly (just wanna click once)
<nlindblad> okey
<nlindblad> weird
<dark_suic> i know...
<dark_suic> :P
<nlindblad> maybe others are having similiar problems
<nlindblad> I'd check out the forums
<dark_suic> ok, thank u :)
<dark_suic> i'll try searching too
<nlindblad> sorry I can't be of more helpt
<nlindblad> *help
<dynex> hey, can someone help me config x11 for dual monitors
<nlindblad> same graphic card or two different cards?
<AoP> nlindblad: relink please
<dynex> two of them
<dark_suic> nevermind, you've been of great help (i didn't know about xkill, sounds interesting although maybe dangerous)
<nlindblad> AoP: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<dynex> one agp card one pci
<nlindblad> dynex: are both cards working?
<nlindblad> individualy
<dynex> well they work... just not setup in x
<dynex> u mean two desktops or one spanned desktop?
<dark_suic> well, i guess that for the moment i'm restarting kdm :P
<dark_suic> thx nlindblad for the help :)
<dynex> nlindblad: PM
<AoP> nlindblad I'm gonna try it, wish me luck =)
<AoP> This wont reformat the drive will it =\
<dynex> LOL
<nlindblad> AoP: good luck :D
<dynex> ntfs doesnt have permissions your jest telling it how to deal with the crazy filesystem
<dynex> just*
<nlindblad> dynex: the best tip I can give you is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<nlindblad> dynex: they're full with similiar threads
<dynex> i just cant get xconfig to detect the second card... it only detects the primary, agp
<AoP> mount /dev/hda2 media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls-utf8,umask=0222
<AoP> nlindblad: it's location is hda2 not hda1, so do I just change it to that ^
<nlindblad> AoP: yeah
<AoP> k
<nlindblad> I'm not gonna be around more tonight
<AoP> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<AoP> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is mounted on /media/hda2
<nlindblad> good luck with everything guys
<nlindblad> AoP: umount /dev/hda2 first
<AoP> okie
<AoP> so just sudo unmount /dev/hda2?
<nlindblad> yeah
<AoP> cmd not found
<nlindblad> umount
<AoP> ooo
<nlindblad> sorry, read your unmount as umount
<nlindblad> :D
<AoP> lol I read your umount as unmount =)
<nlindblad> well, like I said, I'm off
<nlindblad> see you guys
<AoP> It worked!
<AoP> Thank you =)
<AoP> And I'll ttyl
<PeterSomnium> someone in here has experience with wireless lan on an Acer Aspire 3002?
<ejofee> how do i enable the flash plugin in opera?
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, does the wireless wiki page say that it's supported?
<robotgeek> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<darkheart> sampan: Ahhhh...I found it =)
<slow-motion> re
<Blippe> I want to direct different audiostreams to differnent places can i apply TWO mixers some way?
<PeterSomnium> robotgeek: I configured my wlan card with ndiswrapper, it sees the card, and gives it an ipadress with dhclient, but when I do that, my wired connection is totally gone, and the wlan doesnt work either, even though it says in Kwifimanager that he is connected to the wlan
<darkheart> sampan: It turns out that it was an input methoder..I'm not sure why it was broken (must have just kicked in today cause I rebooted for the first time in a while)
<robotgeek> Riddell, is the launchpad page https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team only for developers?
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, how comfortable are you with the command line. i can help you out though
<sampan> darkheart, was it scim?
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, type 'iwconfig' in a console
<sampan> or a different one?
<Blippe> !scim
<ubotu> I guess scim is Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<PeterSomnium> robotgeek: quite comfortable ^^
<darkheart> sampan: No it was not. I must have uninstalled scim and not uninstalled the other packages (uim-anthy, etc.). For some reason, it loaded up a uim server after I booted and that's what was grabbing the keyboard control when I hit shift+space
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, does iwconfig show that you are connected to the AP
<PeterSomnium> it does
<PeterSomnium> it gives the hardware adress of the AP
<PeterSomnium> link quality is 100/100
<sampan> darkheart  gotcha.  glad you figured it out though.  fwiw, scim packages from the repos lock up my kubuntu like fort knox -- had to uninstall because i couldn't even cntrl-alt-backspace to get to a text prompt -- i'm dying for a dapper backport of scim :/
<Riddell> robotgeek: yes, users can join kubuntu-users
<ejofee> how do i enable the flash plugin in opera?
<Riddell> robotgeek: or you can become a developer :)
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiTroubleshooting
<robotgeek> Riddell, i joined the team. awaiting moderation
<robotgeek> Riddell, now that i have an x86 machine also, i can test builds on x86 and ppc.
<darkheart> sampan: Yeah, it seems scim has been having trouble since after 5.04
<sampan> darkheart  yep.  :/   dapper backports are my last, best hope for peace! ... err scim!
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, can your AP see your card?
<bettong_BOFH> how do you completely remove kubuntu if you installed it via apt-get? and don't say sudo apt-get remove either as i tryed that and i still have most of the crap here
<robotgeek> bettong_BOFH, deborphan is the way to go, i guess
<PeterSomnium> robotgeek: havent checked yet :/
<bettong_BOFH> deborphan? whats that?
<robotgeek> !info deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan: (Find orphaned libraries), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.7.15 (breezy), Packaged size: 53 kB, Installed size: 316 kB
<bettong_BOFH> oh wow
<bettong_BOFH> ok that might work lol
<bettong_BOFH> ^_^
<bettong_BOFH> and will that remove it from the GUI selections at boot as well?
<robotgeek> bettong_BOFH, meaning?
<robotgeek> bettong_BOFH, from kdm/gdm, you mean? after you remove it, yes
<bettong_BOFH> you know when you go to log into ubuntu
<bettong_BOFH> and you can choose the sessions? thats what i mean lol
<robotgeek> yeah, if you remove it, yes
<S4nD3r> Is it possible to edit a PDF file in linux ???
<Riddell> robotgeek: well you have to do some kubuntu development first :)
<S4nD3r> I already have the PDF file
<robotgeek> Riddell, gotcha :)
<Riddell> robotgeek: help out with Kubuntu Bug Day in #ubuntu-bugs
<robotgeek> Riddell, sure. will do. have done that before once, it was fun
<robotgeek> Riddell, since joining the team was the first thing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingKubuntu :)
<PeterSomnium> robotgeek: cant see logs for my AP, Im using a broadband modem, with a wireless router attached to it, so the wlan router doesnt make logs
<bettong_BOFH> hmm
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, you might have to enable logging, i am using the same setup
<bettong_BOFH> theres all sortsa crap heere that it says is useless.....this looks to have the ability to screw your system up quite bad lol
<PeterSomnium> robotgeek: the wireless router is really a dumb thing, without an config panel or something
<bettong_BOFH> is there something i should be on the lookout for to get rid of everything?
<apollo2011> I am trying to install the Acqua theme from Kde-look.org, and I don't see IceWM listed in the Window Decoratins menu.  Is there something I need to do to get IceWM to show up
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets> im tring to install FTD
<jpgeerets> this program needs PCRE
<jpgeerets> someone know where i can find pcre?
<robotgeek> bettong_BOFH, just remove kubuntu-desktop in deborphan
<Riddell> robotgeek: we also have #kubuntu-devel for general development stuff
<robotgeek> Riddell, hmm i think i bugged you in there once, quite some time ago :)
<Snake__> Hmmm is that the real Riddell?
<bettong_BOFH> thank you for your help everyone i really appriciate it ^^
<Foodcoman> Snake__: Tis the one!
<Riddell> Snake__: err, dunno, who's he?
<Snake__> :-D lol, respect all the stuff your teams doing man, great job :)
<Foodcoman> Great stuff!
<Foodcoman> me applaudes!
<Snake__> Indeed
* Foodcoman aplaudes
* Foodcoman turns on spell check  =/
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Quick n00b question, do you (Or he depending on who answers) lead KDE or kubuntu or both??
<DaSkreech> Lead KDE?
<DaSkreech> woah
<Snake__> DaSkreech, From what i'm reading, he leads kubuntu dev.
<AoP> Who does?
<Snake__> Riddell... lol
<AoP> I like riddels
<MenZa> Riddles*
<AoP> Riddles*
<MenZa> I can't help it, it's in my nature to correct other people's mistakes :(
<AoP> =(
<Riddell> Snake__: yes, I lead kubuntu
<Riddell> thanks for the complements all :)
<Snake__> Riddell, Very sweet man...Best OS i've used yet! :)
<DaSkreech> m0ns00n: Hello?
<Snake__> Alright guys, I gotta go fix a XP machine
<Snake__> ill ttyl
<djk_> Riddell: do you know when KDE4 will be released?
<Ilokaasu-> My internet connection worked 3 days, then i booted normally today and my connection didnt work anymore, i can give ifconfig listnings etc on pm if someone wants to help...
<robotgeek> Ilokaasu-, no need for PM's, let's just discuss here
<Riddell> djk_: this year or next year
<Ilokaasu-> fine
<Ilokaasu-> i didnt change anything
<Ilokaasu-> internet connection @ kubuntu just stopped working
<jjesse> my connection just dropped too
<DaSkreech> djk_: When it's done
<robotgeek> Ilokaasu-, can you paste the output of the commands "lsmod" and the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to the pastebin
<djk_> DaSkreech: quite obviously..
<DaSkreech> 1. KDE never sets time frames as far as I know
<Ilokaasu-> robotgeek i just paste them to that page @ topic ?
<DaSkreech> 2. They are going to take time to get this right
<djk_> well, someone in kde mentioned july 06, but that was a little while ago..
<DaSkreech> You could hang around kdedevelopers.org
<robotgeek> Ilokaasu-, yes to the pastebin
<Ilokaasu-> k, i have to go and copy them...i'll be back :P
<ZiX> hi all
<ZiX> how to install kbfx?
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<poimen> hi kubunto fellows
<poimen> kubuntu***
<poimen> someone rining daper?
<poimen> dapper
<Tm_T> poimen: sure
<poimen> :)
<poimen> working greate?
<Ilokaasu-> backtoback
<theD3viL> Where i must put icons to have it in icewm?
<robotgeek> Ilokaasu-, welcome back :)
<Tm_T> Ilokaasu-: l
<Ilokaasu-> :P
<poimen> Tm_T : I am downloading it just now :)
<Tm_T> poimen: working as great as pre-alpha can work ;)
<Tm_T> not really issues now, waiting next borkage
<poimen> Tm_T : you kwon how can I help ? I am sure I can build packages in my machine :) but I need to kwon how lol
<Ilokaasu-> robotgeek http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/501425  like that ?
<poimen> I could build packages for x86-64 and 686(386)
<Tm_T> poimen: #kubuntu-devel for start, ask riddell there
<funky> I get a kernel panic on my ibook when it tries to mount /
<robotgeek> Ilokaasu-, i see that both your wireless card and ethernet connection are detected, modules are loaded etc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi fellows!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to ask you one thing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am trying to compile the last version of audacity
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and during the configure time a component is missing
<Ilokaasu-> robotgeek yes, wireless worked ok but today it crashed mysteriously :P
<theD3viL> Where i must put icons to have it in rox?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the error is  "Could not find wx-config: is wxWindows installed? is wx-config in your path?"
<theD3viL> i mean in rox
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way of using apt-get to verify if that component is installed?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i hope you can help me :D
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu, apt-get build-dep audacity (if it is in the repos)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no, i can't use audacity in rep
<MrJangles> hello, my usb wireless mouse isnt getting detected. suggestions?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does build-dep install only developement files used for compilation?
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu, then you probably need wxwindows-dev
<Tallia1Kubuntu> E: Couldn't find package wxwindows-dev
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't there a command to search inside each package for a certain element? in this case wxwindows
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu, apt-cache search
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu, libwxgtk2.6-dev maybe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me try
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx in the meantime..
<PeterSomnium> robotgeek: In Kwifimanager I have an ipaddress, frequency, hardwareaddress of the AP, and the name of the AP, but under the button "scan for networks" it states ..Accespoint: UNKNOWN
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you see anyway, that each time that you have to compile you have to try to install different packages
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and each time you don't really know if they were useful or not
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my HD is getting full of things i will never use :(
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu, deborphan or install using aptitude
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh...... good point :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i love IRC
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, can we just try to connect using cli first? i havent much experience with kwifimanager
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does it changes using aptitude instad of synaptics?
<PeterSomnium> cli?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kwifimanager is kinda of a mess
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, sorry command line
<PeterSomnium> never used cli
<PeterSomnium> but i could it a try
<Tallia1Kubuntu> have you ever try to configure it by hand?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to verify if there's an eth* entry in your /dev
<PeterSomnium> ah, cli = commandline
<PeterSomnium> :P
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, how comfortable are you with the command line. i can help you out though. robotgeek: quite comfortable ^^ :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if you have firewire ethernet and wifi installed you should have three entries
<PeterSomnium> I have 1 wired ethernet, and a in-built wlan card
<PeterSomnium> I should open which file?
<MrJangles> is anyone familiar with wireless mouses in ubuntu?
<PeterSomnium> ./etc/network/interfaces ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes, sorry :D
<PeterSomnium> I
<PeterSomnium> I'll check
<Tallia1Kubuntu> MrJangles: i have a bluetooth one
<robotgeek> i gotta run now, sorry
<MrJangles> was it plug and play?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> not at all
<MrJangles> any advice? :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with the new version of kde there are some utilities that makes everything easier
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but only for bluetooth
<MrJangles> i updated
<MrJangles> oh
<MrJangles> its a benq usb wireless mouse
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think it shuld be plug and play
<PeterSomnium> how do I print out commandline output in irc?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> since all the wireless communication is hided to the system by the usb key
<PeterSomnium> *not familiar with irc at all*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> PeterSomnium: don't do it
<MrJangles> unfortunately its not, i'll try inserting it before booting
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't think it will worl
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to see if dmesg shows the usb device insertion
<PeterSomnium> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<PeterSomnium> and the same one
<PeterSomnium> only then with wlan0 instead of eth0
<PeterSomnium> eth0 works
<MrJangles> yes it shows it
<PeterSomnium> but only when wlan0 is off
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eth0 is the ethernet wired connection
<PeterSomnium> I know
<MrJangles> lsusb also shows its there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wlan0 or eth1 is usually the wireless one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i use to do the following operations
<Tallia1Kubuntu> use ifconfig to abilitate the device
<MrJangles> i'll check my batteries, ty
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and then dhclient to sign the ip contract
<PeterSomnium> they both get an ipaddress
<MrJangles> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<MrJangles> someone slap me
<PeterSomnium> but when I do dhclient, wlan0 gets an ip, and they both stop working
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<MrJangles> works fine
<MrJangles> batteries in wrong way....
<MrJangles> thanks for the help lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> go on terminal
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> MrJangles: you're welcome :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<PeterSomnium> eth1?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> then type again ifconfig and see if eth1 is in list..
<PeterSomnium> I dont have that one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes, i have eth1 as wireless
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try it
<PeterSomnium> k
<PeterSomnium> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok now try with wireless
<PeterSomnium> hmmm, when I do that, I'll probably disconnect from here
<PeterSomnium> I'll try
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wlan0
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same thing
<PeterSomnium> hmm
<PeterSomnium> I still seem online :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it have been accepted?
<PeterSomnium> it didnt gave any errors
<PeterSomnium> but I dont know if its working
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to type ifconfig
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and look for the wlan0 entry
<PeterSomnium> I only know that when I pull out the eth0 cable :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there the entry?
<PeterSomnium> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> perfect
<PeterSomnium> and it seems the same as eth0
<Tallia1Kubuntu> perfect
<PeterSomnium> only
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now to obtain a wireless connection you only have to get the ip
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sudo dhclient wlan0
<PeterSomnium> the card has an ip, but the broadcast and and the netmask differ
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i never lose too much time in wifi
<PeterSomnium> eth0 is 10.0.0.17 and wlan is 10.0.0.10
<Tallia1Kubuntu> don't bother about that
<PeterSomnium> I know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it depends upon what are you searching for
<PeterSomnium> but the mask and the broadcast differ
<PeterSomnium> so
<PeterSomnium> that could be the problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> all those settings are changed by dhclient
<Tallia1Kubuntu> once the contract is signed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to take a look at this
<PeterSomnium> hmm yeah
<PeterSomnium> ur right
<PeterSomnium> disconnected?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<PeterSomnium> Tallia1Kubuntu: well, I did dhclient wlan0 :P
<PeterSomnium> you saw the reaction
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i saw
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you got connected to the wifi?
<PeterSomnium> and now I disconnected the wlan0
<PeterSomnium> and eth0 works again
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i never tried to use both connections at the same time
<PeterSomnium> hmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> usually when i have a wired one i don't want the wireless
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :P
<PeterSomnium> I know
<PeterSomnium> here at home i have wired
<PeterSomnium> but on school we dont
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when you are at school just do what you did 2 minutes ago
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it should work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this is what i do
<PeterSomnium> hmmm, now they both have an ip, and are in the same range and broadcast
<PeterSomnium> lemme pull the cable
<PeterSomnium> let's see if it works :P
<PeterSomnium> am I still hearable? :P
<PeterSomnium> that didnt work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> muah
<cku> hi all
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't help you more than this.. here my knowledge stops
<PeterSomnium> ok
<PeterSomnium> well actually
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to take a look at the page i gave you
<cku> is anyone familiar with music production programs here?
<PeterSomnium> this was as far as my own knowledge went :P
<PeterSomnium> page?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am starting using audacity
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i started yesterday a electroacustic music class
<Tallia1Kubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<cku> ok the thing is I'm used to Sony's Vegas
<cku> I'm looking for something similar in effect
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ? i don't know it
<cku> maybe with a bit mor
<PeterSomnium> anyway Tallia1Kubuntu , thanks for giving me some time
<cku> well, u'd find that Nuendo, or Cakewalk similar to it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you're welcome
<Tallia1Kubuntu> are those midi sequencer?
<cku> they can be
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i found out this page
<cku> they're acutally multi track recording/music production software
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so that's what i am searching for
<Tallia1Kubuntu> are they all for linux?
<cku> I've tried to install rosegarden and ardour but it's a pain in the ass
<cku> no they're windows
<cku> I'm a recent convert
<Tallia1Kubuntu> audacity is exactly a multitrack sequencer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eheh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my professor suggested audacity
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and now i am compiling the newest version since i need the spectruc analyzer :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my prof uses protools, but it's expensive and it works only in win/mac
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try it..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's in ubuntu repositories, at least the first version
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or better, not the last version :D
<cku> on it
<cku> I guess ur in Kubuntu
<hawking> what's the version of kde in kubuntu 5.10?
<callie> hmmmmmmm
<sampan> 3.4.3
<callie> so tempted to remove windows just to free up hd space
<sampan> hawking ... but it's easy to upgrade to 3.5
<jjesse> hawking: and painless :)
<sampan> (see the channel topic)
<hawking> 3.5 caused a bug in my comp
<hawking> so I had to downgrade
<hawking> :/
<hawking> I am fine with 3.4.3
<nlindblad> me too
<sampan> hawking  yeah, i haven't upgraded either.  3.4.3 works well enough that the slight improvement isn't worth the hassle (for me)  :)
<hawking> and it's wise to wait for at least one-two months after a new release
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cku: sure :D
<cku> damn
<cku> this is kinda bland
<cku> know of any others?>
<Tallia1Kubuntu> bland?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> not for linux..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am searching too :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about ardour?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you mean by pain in the ass
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> z
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't compile it.. (audacity..) i have an error, one of those i can't understand
<cku> the installation
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<PeterSomnium> Tallia1Kubuntu:  it works ^^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> PeterSomnium: good to hear :D
<PeterSomnium> I just did who you said
<cku> ardour works for you?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> PeterSomnium: what have you changed?
<PeterSomnium> so I pulled out the cable
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i didn't tried it
<PeterSomnium> and did ifconfig wlan0 up
<PeterSomnium> and after that dhclient wlan0
<PeterSomnium> and it works ^^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eheh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i told you, that's exactly what i do :)
<PeterSomnium> uhuh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> happy to hear that works for yo
<PeterSomnium> thanks ^^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cku: what's your problem with ardour?
<PeterSomnium> robotgeek: just to let you know too, it works fine now, thanks to Tallia1Kubuntu
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, what did you do?
<cku> been having problems with the installation
<robotgeek> i read it, no problems
<PeterSomnium> uhuh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cku: what kind of problems?
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh, much better, SKype isn't eating my sound card up. this time.
<PeterSomnium> it was just the fact that they were two interfaces running next to each other
<robotgeek> PeterSomnium, okay. cool
<PeterSomnium> so thanks for your help all
<cku> I'm not familiar with source code builds in a nutshell
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<slow-motion> re
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i hape problems too sometimes
<cku> do I need additional downloads along with the sourcecode?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes, sometimes you need to download some libraries
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in order to compile
<cku> so where do I save these libraries?
<_DOddo> i have a corny question. In bash, and when i run programs, is there a way to start them minimized
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if you use synaptics packages are automatically downloaded and "saved"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sometimes, you have to try a lots
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to try to install that too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cku: can you get my messages?
<Psi-Jack> Excelent.. Skype works even better in Linux than it did even under Windows. Now that it's not eating the sound card up. :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Psi-Jack: mhh, not so sure..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Psi-Jack: sometimes it sucks.. at least for me
<Psi-Jack> Tallia1Kubuntu: Why do you say that?
<Psi-Jack> You use Skype In/Out, or just regular PC to PC Skype?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i had problems in the past with audio, sometimes after a call, it corrupts the linux audio system
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i have to restart the audio server
<Psi-Jack> Tallia1Kubuntu: Yeah. Mine did that too, initially.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i use skype, skype in and skype out
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what did you changed?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it still happens to me sometimes
<Psi-Jack> Tallia1Kubuntu: I changed the arts-server settings a bit.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arts?
<Psi-Jack> One sec.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sure
<Psi-Jack> Yea. arts, the KDE audio system.
<m_tadeu> hi...how do i setup an ftp server?
<Psi-Jack> One, I don't use the network audio server part of arts.
<Psi-Jack> And in the Hardware tab, I specifically set it to use ALSA, not auto, Full Duplex, custom sampling rate at 44100, and 16bit.
<john-l> Ok, I have an embarassingly simple question.  I've just installed Ubuntu 5.10, and now I want to install Kubuntu.  The docs say to install the `kubuntu-desktop` metapackage using Synaptic, but that package name isn't there.  What am I missing?
<Psi-Jack> Tallia1Kubuntu: So far, I've made about 4-7 calls to/from my two Skype accounts, without any problem. Prior to that, I called echo123 several times, to make sure it was working.
<AoP> You need to edit a file then run sudo apt-get update I think, not sure on the file though sorry =(
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here use an emu10k1 soundcard, such as the SB PCI 512?
<john-l> Hm.  Is that procedure described anywhere?  It isn't mentioned in the docs that I've read...
<callie> whats the safest/neatest way to remove windows from this system?
<Psi-Jack> callie: Safest? Remove the paritions, if you have nothing important on it anymore.
<callie> Psi-Jack: there is some info i want to keep and its large files
<robotgeek> john-l, can you open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Psi-Jack> callie: Then back them up.
<callie> large files
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Psi-Jack: echo123?
<callie> talking gigs here
<Psi-Jack> Tallia1Kubuntu: Yeah, Skype's echo service.
<Psi-Jack> callie: Well, do you have a DVD burner?
<callie> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, well.
<callie> plus there's the time involved
<john-l> robotgeek: It says that it can't find the package.
<callie> is there not some way to remove the files and then update grub?
<robotgeek> john-l, can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin (see topic)
<Psi-Jack> callie: What version of Windows we talking here?
<callie> Psi-Jack: win2k
<Psi-Jack> One thing you'll need to do, is clear the MBR of NTLDR.
<john-l> robotgeek: Don't think I need to; the only line uncommented is for the cdrom.
<callie> Psi-Jack: i dont use NTLDR i use grub
<robotgeek> john-l, ah okay. enable the internet repositories, comment out cd repo and reload and install :)
<Psi-Jack> callie: You don't use NTLDR at all, not even to load Windows itself?
<callie> i thought ntldr was a boot manager like grub?
<john-l> Ok; I'm trying to make sure the [K] ubuntu online documentation is up-to-date, though.  Is there something in the wiki that needs to be changed/clarified, or did I just miss some docs?
<Psi-Jack> It is. It resides in the MBR level.
<robotgeek> john-l, i thought that internet repos are enabled by default, i am not sure here.
<Psi-Jack> Grub can be installed in the MBR, or a bootable partition. So technically, you could have Grub, and NTLDR, both still in use.
<callie> but installing grub would overwrite it yeah?
<john-l> Well, I'm looking at a default (Ubuntu) install, and that's what I've got.
<robotgeek> john-l, i'll try to confirm later, i should be reinstalling soon
<Psi-Jack> callie: Maybe. Depends on where grub was installed. I'm not very much help with that regarding making sure NTLDR is still being used or not, by Windows.
<john-l> I installed entirely without setting up the network; might that have impacted the sources list?
<callie> i installed it to the mbr Psi-Jack, i always do
<robotgeek> john-l, i'm thinking maybe, but i am not sure. i never noticed it before
<Psi-Jack> callie: Well, then it probably took out the NTLDR, if that's the case, then yes, technically to cleanly remove Windows by either deleting the files you don't want, or moving the files you DO want to the local Linux filesystem somewhere, deleting/recreating the partition Windows was on to a Linux native or so, and moving them back, if you felt the need to do so.
<charwood> When I open my System Settings and go to "Printers", the computer does something (presumably with CUPS) for about 10 minutes and then tells me that it couldn't find the CUPS server.
<charwood> Does kubuntu not come with CUPS printing support?  what packages to I need?
<Psi-Jack> Man, this is fricken sweet.
<Psi-Jack> charwood: Actually, yes it does.
<Psi-Jack> I had to manually rip my printer drivers into it, to get it to work, but I managed to do it.
<drunkpikachu> Can anyone be kind enough to tell me what the KDE equivalent of Windows hardware manager is and where I can find it?
<charwood> When I access the printers panel and click the add printers button, it asks me to select a protocol (SMB, local, CUPS, etc...).  They are all grayed out so I am left with 'cancel'.
<Psi-Jack> drunkpikachu: Umm. Last I checked, course this was several years ago, hardware was still managed by Linux itself, nothing to do with X. So, if kDE has something for it, it's custom made by Kubuntu, or someone else.
<drunkpikachu> Ok, well how about hardware management in general? I'm trying to activate my ethernet card on my laptop and don't have the option to mess with anything (nor the button to log me into root)
<charwood> drunkpikachu: The kde control center has some similar tings.
<Psi-Jack> drunkpikachu: CTRL+ALT+F1 will swithc you to a console, CTRL+ALT+F7 will get you back to X.
<charwood> drunkpikachu: You'll need to be root for sure.  KDE Button->System Settings->Network Settings lets you activate and set up your network though.
<drunkpikachu> oh..... crap. I'm in deep if the pass I thought I put for root is not working.
<charwood> drunkpikachu: That's correct.  (-8
<drunkpikachu> oh well, time for a reinstall. I can just delete my new linux partition with any live cd (like the windows installer) correct?
<charwood> Yes, although the kubuntu (and any linux installer I've seen will allow you to do this at install time)
<drunkpikachu> alright then. I knew the easy install was too good to be true :(
<kieran> hello
<drunkpikachu> hi
<Al> hi
<kieran> was wondering if anyone knew how to make resolv.conf save changes
<kieran> i do sudo
<kieran> it wont save it
<kieran> goes back to default
<kieran> i tried logging in as root
<kieran> and same thing happens
<kieran> is something overriding it?
<drunkpikachu> I have no idea, but if you try a diff editor like nano I know it asks to save on exit
<Al> nano with sudo?
<drunkpikachu> that's what I used to edit the xorg.conf
<hawking> I want to remove a corrupt package but neither apt-get nor aptitude can remove it what should i do?
<_hara> hi. anyone know of a tutorial on making .deb packages from sources?
<robotgeek> _hara, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Developerresources
<robotgeek> _hara, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<_hara> ahh, the almighty wiki. thanks robotgeek !
<robotgeek> _hara, no problem
<dgold> can anyone advise on kde/nvidia problems - fresh breezy install, the screen resolution looks odd - icon titles get 'spackled' on hilite & task-bar items seems to be wrong resolution
<robotgeek> _hara, unless you are going to distribute anythin, just use checkinstall
<_hara> robotgeek: yes i know of checkinstall
<robotgeek> _hara, oh okay. refer to that page to build debs the right/debian way :)
<_hara> robotgeek: yep, i will. thanks again!
<nalioth> robotgeek: the right way?
<robotgeek> i.e, the debian way
<Deslux> Somme question: why can i remove modules like bluetooth that are loaded at the begining of boot?
<Deslux> (not the /etc/modules ones)
<neko> does anyone know which package I should install to get gdb (for generating backtraces)?
<bimberi> neko: gdb
<neko> gdb isn't in the kubuntu repositories?
<zazza> hi all
<bimberi> neko: it's in main - do you have it enabled?
<Psi-Jack> Okay, how do I configure X to be 1280x1024, instead of whatever resolution it's at now?
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neko> bimberi: yes
<Psi-Jack> Thank ya.
<Deslux> nobody knows how to remove some kernel modules?
<Deslux> rmod just remove for the current session
<Psi-Jack> BRB
<bimberi> neko: put your source.list on the pastebin
<slow-motion> n8
<bimberi> Deslux: try adding unwanted modules to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
#kubuntu 2006-01-17
<neko> bimberi: i'll see if I can. the affected machine's screwing up royally atm
<bimberi> neko: ok.  btw sorry i wasn't very clear before - you need the main repository - but not just the one on the CD
<neko> bimberi: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<_joe_> just installed kubuntu ( i use ubuntu); how do i set kubuntu up to look/feel like a mac?
<Psi-Jack> Okay. NOW I'm truely impressed. Being able to adjust network settings from within KDE's System Settings, is a major cool thing. :)
<neko> bimberi: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/501665
<_joe_> i remember that there was a wizard that lets youset up kde preferences to be like windows/mac/w/e ,, where is it?
<bimberi> neko: that looks fine - not sure what the issue is - have you updated recently? does "apt-cache policy gdb" show anything meaningful?
<neko> bimberi: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/501679
<bimberi> neko: sudo aptitude update
<neko> bimberi: found it now thanks
<bimberi> neko: yw :)
<Psi-Jack> Well, that sucked.. In Kopete, under Devices. Trying to set it up to use my M-318B webcam, instead of my Pinnacle PCTV Rave, it just plain locked up my computer.
<Psi-Jack> Well, here goes, a second attempt...
<cku> easiest way to install ardour...help. por favor?
<cku> anyone....1st bidder would be nice
<theine> Hi, what can I do against kmix showing its main window when I log in?
<ninnghizidha> how can i recolor the ugly yellow tooltips?
<Psi-Jack> And it did it again. :(
<Psi-Jack> I have an spca50x-based webcam.. Does anyone know how to get those to work?
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: that's because the spca5xx driver ubuntu ships with is broken
<Psi-Jack> Aha!
<Psi-Jack> How do I fix it?
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: i can send you a version that i've compiled myself
<Psi-Jack> Sure.. I'll try it. Why not, eh? :)
<arrinmurr> ...if you have upgraded your system so you have the same kernel version i do
<Psi-Jack> Well, I've did a full upgrade since 5.10's stock install, but the -10 revision kernel didn't work in grub.. It couldn't find the root filesystem..
<arrinmurr> hmm.. maybe it wouldn't work for you then
<Psi-Jack> Heh. I'm running 2.6.12-9
<star> I am new and want to play videios are there any players like win media
<Psi-Jack> star: Ironically, there's several media players for Linux.
<star> other then real player
<Psi-Jack> KDE has Kaffeine
<cku> mplayer's the best I've seen so far
<Psi-Jack> And there's mplayer
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: So, basically, you'd suggesting I need to manually upgrade my kernel?
<star> I am have trouble playing Kaffeine
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: well, i could send you the file to try anyway. i guess it wouldn't do any worse harm than the one you have now.
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Heh yeah, really. Is it a kernel module or something?
<Blippe> and if you wanna try something that WILL crash, try out noatun!
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: no, i'm just saying that the driver i've compiled with the -10 kernel possibly wouldn't work for you
<star> I got mplayer to but it dosent seem to want to play videio
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Did you compile with module versioning?
<Blippe> star, i myself like vlc
<star> how do I get vlc
<_joe_> i remember that there was a wizard that lets youset up kde preferences to be like windows/mac/w/e ,, where is it?
<Psi-Jack> And how do I get Kopete to not require me to enter my "Wallet" password?
<star> is that through adept
<Blippe> star in adept or synaptic or whatever you use...
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: i followed this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284
<star> thank you I will try that
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: That'll work.
<Blippe> star look at restrictedformats
<Blippe> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Blippe> star, it might be because you don't have a codec you're having problems
<star> how do I install codec
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Yeah, definately good looking stuff.. I'll follow this. Thanks for the tip.
<Blippe> star it is all in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Psi-Jack> Now, lets see if it works. :
<neko> since a panel crash, artsd keeps crashing when I start kde (http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/501711 for backtrace). any ideas?
<globe> how do I make gnome my default window manager after installing KDE?
<Blippe> star, you stille here, there is more kubuntu material in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<Psi-Jack> Obviously, that didn't work. :/
<Blippe> globe, you might wanna change from kdm to gdm too, and then it will all solve itself :D
<globe> Blippe: ?
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/media/ is there a spca50x.so or something? older version of that howto included a command to remove it
<Blippe> kdm and gdm are the loginmanagers.
<globe> Blippe: okay.  Where do I change that?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I followed everthing to the T.
<Blippe> when you installed kde it asked which one you wanted to use...
<globe> right.  I said KDE.  there has to be a way to change it back
<Blippe> there is two ways to fix 'em back
<Blippe> kdM
<Blippe> one find that commando and execute it
<Psi-Jack> There is no spca50x.ko, just spca5xx.ko
<Blippe> the other is to "uninstall" gdm and then install it again, it will ask you the same question again!
<Psi-Jack> Well, I'll try it again...
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: ah, ok. hm. and it really is the newly compiled one? strange..
<globe> Blippe: I am sorry, but I am not getting any of this.
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Pretty sure, yes.
<Psi-Jack> What else, other than Kopete, can I use to test it?
<Blippe> wait I will find the command..
<globe> okay.
<globe> thanks
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: VLC, camorama, motion (http://motion.sourceforge.net/)
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: and gnomemeeting
<Psi-Jack> VLC eh? I'll try that. :)
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: yeah, just open capture device -> /dev/video0
<Blippe> globe open a terminal and write "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" without the "'s
<Blippe> hit enter and type your password...
<globe> ooh....that sounds right
<Blippe> did it work?
<Blippe> I take that as a yes then?
<Blippe> !
<ubotu> Blippe: Bugger all, i dunno
<globe> Blippe ... do you know where the script that I can kill the X with the term? .... its something like /etc/xorg stop or somethin
<globe> The command did do what I wanted, but I have to kill X for it to take effect
<Blippe> no... I just know the killall Xorg version...
<Blippe> I don't know just how good it is to do that...
<globe> um. I am going to restart my computer.
<Psi-Jack_v2> Okay, first things first. Why isn't -10 able to mount my root filesystem? I'm using XFS, and it works excelently with -9
<Psi-Jack> My /boot partition, where grub is, is ext3, but / is XFS.
<GameOver> Hey everyone.... i have a problem with firefox.... i uninstalled mplayer, and vlc player... yet it still shows them int he about:plugins... how do i take them out?
<globe> thanks....than worked.
<globe> now if I could just get my screen res > 800x600
<Blippe> /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Blippe> but I'm going to bed... :P
<globe> Blippe : I wish.  its a driver problem.
<globe> thanks for all your help
<Blippe> Ic
<computinchuck> can amarok read mp4/aac tags?
<GameOver> can anyone help with firefox?
<computinchuck> rather, id3v2 tags embedded in mp4/aac files
<globe> GameOver just go ahead and ask the question about your problem....if somebody knows, they'll answer ;-)
<GameOver> i uninstalled mplayer, and vlc player
<GameOver> yet in the about:plugins, its still shows
<GameOver> how do i get it out
<Psi-Jack> Crap.
<Psi-Jack> Apparently 14mb just isn't enough anymore for /boot
<Psi-Jack> Not even two kernels can fully fit in that space anymore. heh
<advers> hello
<advers> can someone help me
<globe> advers:
<advers> ok
<globe> advers: post the question to the room....if somebody knows, they will do their best
<advers> when I try to write smb.conf it will not let me, says I do not have write access, kate has a terminal built into it so I logged in to root from that and still, no change, can someone help me get it to work?
<advers> Right now I am trying to setup Samba
<globe> advers: are you on kubuntu?
<advers> yes
<cku> anyone knows how to run wine?
<Psi-Jack> Welp.
<Psi-Jack> I gotta go RE install Kubuntu. heh
<globe> advers: sudo your write
<arrinmurr> cku: wine application.exe
<Psi-Jack> I didn't make any room to spare for /boot. heh
<globe> advers: how are you editing smb.conf?
<advers> with Kate
<advers> BUT
<advers> i tried to open it in terminal
<advers> with nano
<advers> why is it such a hassle to clear out the text
<advers> using nano
<advers> i didnt know how to type in new text either
<advers> Id rather just use kate somehow
<advers> or osmething like it
<advers> not through terminal
<globe> I dont know Kate...just VI.
<advers> ok
<advers> I'll use that
<advers> what is VI hehe
<globe> vi is a text editor...been around for years.  Its one of those thnigs thats a pain in the rear if you dont know what your doing.
<globe> can you launch Kate from a term window?
<advers> yes i think so
<charwood> globe: Kate is very simple.  Like notepad but with syn highlighting.
<charwood> globe: I'm pretty sure that it is simply kwrite + a couple file management features.
<advers> i type in kate in terminal
<advers> it says
<charwood> advers: Don't use vi unless you are willing to put a lot of time into learning it.
<globe> advers: add 'sudo' to the start of the term cmd to launch kate
<advers> i would rahter not, because im just wanting to setup samba atm
<advers> so type sudo kate?
<arrinmurr> globe: no, kdesu
<charwood> advers: Hmmm...  there is no reason you should have to be root to run kate.  Try kwrite.
<globe> sorry...I have never herd of Kate....
<advers> says
<advers> cannot connect to X server
<charwood> advers:  Ah.  You're in a terminal?
<advers> lol yea
<advers> im sort've new to linux
<charwood> advers: Sorry.  I missed the first part of the conversation.
<globe> I didnt get that either
<advers> oh hehe
<advers> OHH
<charwood> advers: Kate also requires an X session (can't be run in a terminal)
<advers> im supposed to type this in commnad line
<globe> charwood: is emacs easy enough?
<globe> charwood: I have never used it
<advers> X as in the GUI?
<globe> advers: yep
<GameOver> anyone know how to change the default media players.. or disable/enable them in firefox?
<Psi-Jack> Welp, I'll be back next install. heh
<advers> im in KDE right now
<advers> im not doing terminal, i was using the terminal program
<advers> my bad
<advers> it opened Kwrite up
<advers> but
<advers> lets start from scratch!
<advers> DO i need to type sudo first
<charwood> advers: good idea.
<globe> GameOver: you might try right clicking on the file and selecting ... "open with"
<charwood> advers: you need to type sudo first if you need to run the process as root.
<arrinmurr> advers: don't run kwrite with sudo. use kdesu
<GameOver> globe: no i mean for streaming media
<advers> ok i clicked on
<charwood> advers: If you are editing a system file then you will need to run as root.
<advers> ok well how do i run as root
<globe> GameOver: yea, you will need to set the program for the playlist
<advers> I have no root account
<GameOver> globe: u can change it in firefox somehow but i cant remember how  to access it....
<cku> ok
<globe> advers: thats what sudo does... it gives you "root" permissions
<GameOver> globe: when i go into about;plugins... even though i uninstalled it.. mpalyer is still default
<cku> another question, how to install ardour?
<charwood> advers: sudo and kdesu are ways of telling linux that for just that command you want to pretend to be root.
<globe> GameOver: whenh you click on the link for a stream, it should prompt you what to do with it
<advers> hey char check pm
<advers> this is too confusing in here
<globe> lol
<charwood> So for instance, if I want to open up a system file like xorg.conf to write to it, I need to be root, but instead of logging on as root, I can simply type "sudo kwrite xorg.conf"
<advers> where do you type that
<advers> in terminal?
<globe> advers: :-)
<advers> lol
<advers> im trying!
<advers> im in Information Assurance and Security bachelors program
<advers> i must learn Linux
<globe> advers: thats right....type that in the term
<GameOver> globe: thats if u were able to download it, or open it with the program... i want to open it within firefox
<globe> GameOver: oooohhh.  I didnt know you could do that.
<GameOver> globe... it hink if oudn the problem.. the plugin is still in the plugins folder.... even theough the program is unistalled
<GameOver> but its only read only
<globe> advers: did that bring up an editor?
<GameOver> how can i change it
<GameOver> so i can delete it
<GameOver> keeps telling me access denied
<advers> wow
<advers> I love you
<advers> I LOVE YOU GUYS
<advers> thanks
<globe> GameOver: use sudo
<advers> now im trying to setup SAMBA
<globe> advers: yoru welcome
<advers> sooo
<advers> can i ask more quesitons if i get stumped?
<globe> advers: always....
<advers> do you suggest using samba
<advers> for network sharing
<advers> etc
<advers> i want to access my windows shares
<GameOver> globe?
<globe> advers: afik you will have to
<cku> yes I insist on samba
<cku> works perfectly for the 4 pcs I have here
<advers> ok
<advers> cku would you mind helping me set this up
<globe> GameOver: in a terminal window open the plugin folder and use 'sudo rm' instead of 'rm'
<cku> 2 windows xp and one 2k
<GameOver> globe: u cant do it graphically
<arrinmurr> advers: if you only want to _access_ your windows shares, but not share anything yourself, type smb:/ in konqueror
<advers> i want to share both ways
<advers> hehe
<advers> hey cku
<globe> GameOver: I am sure there is a way,
<advers> u there
<GameOver> globe: but u dont know it do u :)
<globe> advers: samba is the way to go to share both ways
<globe> GameOver: 1 sec
<GameOver> globe: ok
<advers> hey globe im going to pm you
<globe> advers: ok
<globe> GameOver: Honestly I cant find anything.  You can search on the wiki, but I didnt see anything.
<cku> sorry
<cku> my bad
<advers> ok
<advers> cku
<advers> you there?
<cku> yea
<advers> can you help me in pm
<cku> ur in kde correct?
<GameOver> globe: its ok thanks though... i did it all by hand lol
<advers> yes
<globe> GameOver: nice.
<cku> ok
<cku> it's within netwrok settings
<cku> the 1st thing after installing samba is creating a shared folder
<advers> where do i put the shared folder
<advers> When i try to access my windows computers
<advers> it sees mshome
<cku> u can create one in ur home folder
<cku> oh
<advers> but it wont let me browse it
<advers> i get an error
<globe> advers: good luck
<advers> ty
<cku> to access ur windows folders
<globe> I'm out for dinner
<advers> thansk for help cya later
<cku> u do the same thing when ur in windows
<eitan> i'm having trouble putting songs from a cd onto an ipod nano using konqueror. the cd part works fine, i really like how you can just go to the "mp3" folder to drag and drop. but i'm not sure where to drop. the ipod connects to media:/sdb2 and there's a folder with the music in media:/sdb2/iPod_Control/Music but simply dropping it there doesn't seem to work. any ideas?
<advers> you guys are much nicers than the #linux people on gamesurge
<advers> I do what?
<cku> \\pcname\
<advers> i tried that
<cku> didn't work?
<advers> hold on
<advers> can u talk to me in pm please
<advers> all this text distracts me
<GameOver> globe: do u know how to replace the graphics for the login screen... i downloaded somethin new and no clue where to put it
<advers> cku
<advers> what exactly do i type
<advers> for
<advers> \\pcname\ etc
<advers> i tried this though
<advers> i mean
<advers> i put the name of my pc
<advers> when i get into network folder information
<advers> What do i put for name, server, and folder
<advers> i thought server would be
<advers> my comptuer name
<cku> do u have a server?
<advers> no
<advers> this is for adding a folder
<advers> network folder
<advers> i selected
<advers> windows drive
<advers> im in the network folder wizard
<advers> I clicked
<advers> Add network folder
<advers> then it wants the type of folder to connect to
<advers> i selected Micrsoft Windows network drive
<advers> then it asks for
<advers> Name
<advers> Server
<advers> Folder
<advers> what do i put in there
<advers> i tried alot
<cku> one min
<advers> k
<advers> if there is an easier way
<advers> please let m eknoe
<advers> ALL i wantt o do is create a shared folder
<advers> and to view my shared folders from the network
<advers> thats my goal
<cku> ok
<cku> can u open the shared folders application?
<advers> also it looks like
<advers> i cant edit it
<advers> even when i click omn adminstrator mode
<advers> it still is grayed out
<cku> ok
<cku> add a shared folder
<sampan> advers is this a fresh (no updates) breezy install?
<advers> negative
<advers> i used automatix
<advers> and got a BUNCH of stuff
<advers> technically i dont know if i did any updates though
<sampan> that's not "updates" -- have you updated?
<advers> it is brand new
<advers> No i do not think so sampan
<advers> this is fresh
<advers> cku i cant add a shared folder
<sampan> advers, then likely you have the "admin mode bug".  breezy's release had a bug with it -- it was fixed a week after release
<advers> when i select sharing
<advers> oh
<advers> how do i fix it?
<sampan> advers  if you update (using adept-updater), it should be corrected
<advers> ok
<advers> one sec
<sampan> (assuming you have the repositories enabled)
<advers> what is that?
<sampan> repositories are where kubuntu downloads packages (software) and updates from.
<sampan> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<advers> i clicked on adept updater
<advers> then
<advers> i clicked fetch updtes
<advers> can i install and upgrade all of this
<advers> is it safe?
<sampan> it -should- be safe.  but if you don't want to do it all, look for the ones that are "kde-...." (like kde-base etc.)  or "kubuntu..."
<advers> let me read the packages to you
<advers> can i pm you sampan
<advers> the other 2 people i pmed didnt respond lol
<sampan> advers, better to use the pastebin
<sampan> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sampan> oh and the reason they didn't respond is because they didn't get your msgs -- on freenode you have to be registered in order to send pms
<advers> sapamn
<advers> wow
<advers> lol
<sampan> :D
<advers> how do i register
<advers> nm
<advers> dont explain
<sampan> iirc /msg nickserv register ... or /msg nickserv help register
<advers> ok
<advers> i pmed you
* gerardcb_away is back.
<mcscruff> nn
<CampaneAMorto> Notte...
<indo> kubuntu 5.10 fresh install won't let me activate admistrator mode in the system control panel - anyone know what might be going on?
<indo> sudo works fine
<sampan> indo, yes -- it was a known bug and it was fixed in updates about a week after release
<sampan> if you update your system it'll be fixed
<sampan> lots of people ran into it (including myself)
<indo> only way I can do that is through ndiswrapper - which i need to have administrator access, anyway to download just the patched files?
<sampan> indo, ahhhh, i know others have had that same problem, and iirc there is a way to get wireless working from cli so you can update, but i know nothing about wireless.  packages can be searched and downloaded at: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  but i'm not sure which ones specifically were the fixes
<_admin> sampan: I was in here yesterday asking for help with 3dfx. The forums told to install libglide3 in which I did from package manager then run "ldconfig" which gives me an error "ldconfig: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied". Can you help?
<indo> thank you sampan, i know what to look for now, keep up the good work
<sampan> indo, yw -- good luck!
<sampan> admin, does ldconfig need to be run as root (i.e., with sudo)?  sounds like a simple permission error
<_admin> sampan: I ran it with sudo in front of it I type my Passwd and it quicly return to prompt
<sampan> _admin, hrmmm -- then i dunno; maybe the script is written poorly?  forums don't mention this problem, i suppose?
<kkathman> howdy sampan :)
<sampan> hey kkathman :)
<sampan> help -- i'm in over my head!! ;X
<kkathman> wassup?
<sampan> lol -- i'm kidding -- just not sure how to help _admin with his 3d card ... but the fact that i'm lost hardly says anything (blind leading the blind???)
<kkathman> 3d card?
<kkathman> ohhh like graphics stuff eh?
<kkathman> _admin:  see if this helps you a bit:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75393
<sampan> kkathman  got another one -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6979  ... is this guy's sources.list okay?  i suspect he's suffering from the admin mode bug too, but he can't seem to get any updates (via adept-updater or apt-get) and i'm stumped
<sampan> i made a couple changes to it ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6980 ) but he still can't seem to get any updates -- and i'm lost
<ubuntu> checkin out flight 2
<ubuntu> pretty cool so far
<ubuntu> where do i go to turn of sudo for my user?
<_admin> kkathman: I have a 3dfx voodoo 4500 card. Do you have any other suggestions?
<kkathman> sampan: the sources look ok, except there are alot of non-supported ones, and of course you run the risk of installing something that is of a higher, but untested version
<sampan> *nod* yeah i noticed that too -- and he said he used automatix (another iffy thing as i found out couple months ago).  -- so i'm stumped; unless he's updated and it's a completely diff problem
<bimberi> ubuntu: you need at least one user to have sudo (unless you've enabled root)
<ubuntu> i have enabled root
<ubuntu> thank you for trying to look out for me tho...
<mistik1> Is there a way I can tell the package management system to ignore looking at the deps for one package
<kkathman> _admin: looks like there isnt much on the forums, but what there is, seems negative I am sorry to report
<ubuntu> bimberi: but where do i turn off sudo for my user
<bimberi> ubuntu: hehe, np - removing yourself from the admin group will disable sudo access
<ubuntu> ok... cool
<_admin> kkathman: That is what I gathered too. Thanks for your & sampan's help.
<advers> can someone here help me with getting my samba to work
<advers> when i try to change sharing
<advers> its grayed out even when i login
<ubuntu> bimberi: command to do that is.?
<advers> and I have everything updated i believe
<manveru> sorry guys, but what was the command for displaying disk-space?
* manveru has an blackout right now
<ubuntu> manveru: df
<bimberi> ubuntu: you could edit /etc/group (i'm looking for a command method though)
<manveru> ah, thx :)
<ubuntu> np
<ubuntu> and df -h
<ubuntu> for human readable
<bimberi> ubuntu: deluser <user> admin
<ubuntu> ok... that works
<ubuntu> thanks
<bimberi> yw :)
<computinchuck> how do i customize the init scripts without manually deleting links or making files nonexecutable?
<ubuntu> beautiful bimberi ... gotta love the security
<ubuntu> appreciate your help... gotta go eat... peace out all
<bimberi> computinchuck: using update-rc.d (check its man page)
<computinchuck> ok
<bimberi> computinchuck: note that it does its work by creating/deleting links :)
<computinchuck> bimberi: yea, but i was hoping for a bit more organized approach, i don't really know my way around system V init style (i ran slackware up until very recently)
<computinchuck> i didn't want to go deleting files
<bimberi> computinchuck: there is a program called, ahem, "bum"
<bimberi> !bum
<ubotu> it has been said that bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<bimberi> (it's in universe)
<computinchuck> bimberi: alright, i'll take a look
<bimberi> computinchuck: it's a gnome app - not sure if the's a kde equivalent sorry
<bimberi> *there's
<computinchuck> bimberi: i noticed, i didn't see any kde equivalent
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh.. Sweet sweet stuff. :)
<Psi-Jack> For some reason, now my fonts aren't HUGE. heh
<Psi-Jack> Welp, time to do a full upgrade. :)
<kieran> hello
<kieran> anyone here have some time to help me?
<arrinmurr> kieran: just ask your question
<kieran> rightio, trying to upgrade KDE properly
<kieran> downloaded using apt-get last night but i dont think it installed properly
<kieran> in my repository the link for KDE is not working
<kieran> it just hangs
<kieran> i know this because i added it and disabled every other link and tried apt-get
<kieran> is there another repository link i can use?
<arrinmurr> what are you using now then?
<kieran> http
<kieran> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35
<kieran> any ideas
<arrinmurr> hmm.. if there really is something wrong with that, you could try using ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5/kubuntu/ , don't know if it's exactly the same though, heard about it today
<computinchuck> bimberi: bum doesn't let you modify rcS.d files
<computinchuck> it tells me i need a "deep understanding of the run level system"
* kieran says to arrinmurr http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6981
<kieran> is that how i should be executing the repository?
<kieran> i get malformed line
<indo> how can you activate a wireless pci card with the terminal - iwconfig? I want kubuntu to use it as my connection, any ideas?
<arrinmurr> kieran: err.. you should put it this way:
<kieran> ok
<kieran> please show me, i have no idea
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone here know the Linux support for an ATI AiW Radeon 8500, for both DRI and TV support?
<arrinmurr> deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5/kubuntu/ breezy main
<arrinmurr> you did have the other one that way too?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<arrinmurr> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.7 breezy main
<Psi-Jack> Well, THIS is annoying.
<arrinmurr> oh, i mean
<Psi-Jack> I upgraded my kernel, and now my TV doesn't work....
<arrinmurr> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<bimberi> computinchuck: ah ok :|
<kieran> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6982
<arrinmurr> kieran: yeah? it goes fine now? then just do apt-get dist-upgrade
<kieran> ok
<kieran> should i do the apt-get dist-upgrade from out of KDE
<kieran> in the failsafe?
<arrinmurr> kieran: well, i don't know if it matters much but i tend to shut down X when updating something like kde
<kieran> after it's upgraded
<kieran> or how do you shut down x?
<kieran> not
<kieran> now
<sebastian> need help
<DaSkreech> Drat
<sebastian> i just accidentally deleted my windows xp
<kieran> i dont mind using the console
<sebastian> with all its files
<DaSkreech> I keep missing m0s00n
<sebastian> as i was installing kubuntu
<sebastian> i need to download mozilla firefox
<sebastian> and gaim
<sebastian> urgently
<sebastian> but i don-t know how to
<kieran> http
<kieran> http://getfirefox.com
<sebastian> i clicked there
<sebastian> i-m on kubuntu though
<sebastian> i know i have to go to some DOS like program
<sebastian> and type something
<kieran> konquerer should open it up
<kieran> download the file
<DaSkreech> Huh?
<DaSkreech> Adept them
<kieran> and read the redame.txt
<sebastian> download which file?
<sebastian> help i have to be online
<arrinmurr> kieran, well, just log off, go to ctrl+alt+f1, and as root write /etc/init.d/kdm stop (if kdm is what you're using) - do the dist-upgrade and write /etc/init.d/kdm start
<DaSkreech> sebastian: What are you trying to do?
<sebastian> download gaim
<sebastian> and firefox
<sebastian> but most importantly gaim
<DaSkreech> sebastian: Open adept
<sebastian> K menu?
<DaSkreech> k -> System -> Adept
<sebastian> don-t have that program
<sebastian> konsole kynaptic
<sebastian> ksysguard
<DaSkreech> ahhhh
<DaSkreech> What version of Kubuntu is this?>
<sebastian> i got the cd a fewmonths ago
<sebastian> around 4 months go
<computinchuck> bimberi: i taught myself the update-rc.d program to modify the rcS scripts
<bimberi> computinchuck: that's the way! :)
<computinchuck> indeed :)
<sebastian> help
<DaSkreech> sebastian: Ah ok Open Kynaptic
<sebastian> ok
<DaSkreech> Though It's a terrible application
<sebastian> it asks me for a password
<DaSkreech> I forget how it looks so forgive me if I ask for your help once it's open
<DaSkreech> It's asking for Your password
<DaSkreech> assuming you logged into the system
<sebastian> ok i typed it
<sebastian> now the thign dissappeared
<DaSkreech> sebastian: You should really get a new CD as an aside :)
<trucekill> hey is there something wrong with th e universe and multiverse repositories?
<sebastian> i shoiuld really get windows xp too as i erased it accidentally
<DaSkreech> *laughs*
<sebastian> ok its back
<sebastian> it has a refresh button on the top
<DaSkreech> If you have some time to spend I can show you how to upgrade but lets do gaim first
<sebastian> and a list of
<DaSkreech> Nope leave that alone :)
<sebastian> and a wee box
<sebastian> opened
<computinchuck> is there a list of what all the kernel modules are somewhere?
<sebastian> like it had stuff inside
<DaSkreech> is there a search or a find ?
<sebastian> and a computer with an arrow down
<sebastian> yes
<sebastian> a find
<DaSkreech> Type gaim in there
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> gaim
<sebastian> gaim data
<sebastian> gaim dev
<DaSkreech> Select gaim
<sebastian> thos three
<psi-jack> Okay. This is annoying...
<DaSkreech> I think you only need to select gaim
<psi-jack> I just did a full upgrade, and now KDM is crashing with sig11.
<DaSkreech> Anything else that is needed will be installed automatically
<sebastian> ok i selected gaim
<sebastian> or i tried
<sebastian> and it said install and i clicked ok
<sebastian> and then continue
<DaSkreech> Right
<sebastian> what do i do now_
<sebastian> close"
<sebastian> close?
<DaSkreech> Click the Computer with the down arrow
<DaSkreech> I think :)
<psi-jack> What's up with kdm crashing since I did a full upgrade, any ideas at all?
<sebastian> ok....
<arrinmurr> psi-jack: did you upgrade to kde 3.5 ?
<sebastian> fetch progress it says
<psi-jack> arrinmurr: Yes. It should have.
<sebastian> i already had a somewhat newer version of kubuntu
<sebastian> but i was trying to make the partition bigger
<sebastian> the windows one
<sebastian> and i accidentally erased both kubuntu and windows
<psi-jack> Yes. 3.5.0 confirmed. :)
<sebastian> so i had to reinstall kubuntu
<sebastian> ok the box went gray
<sebastian> the kynaptic thing
<DaSkreech> sebastian: Do you want a newer CD or do you want me to walk you through an upgrade now?
<psi-jack> Humm. Od..
<arrinmurr> psi-jack: oh. don't know what could cause that then. i was about to suggest upgrading to 3.5 :/
<psi-jack> I just removed and reinstalled kdm. And it's working now..
<arrinmurr> oh
<sebastian> wait
<sebastian> how do i know if i have gaim now_
<sebastian> the kynaptci thing went gray
<sebastian> unclickable
<DaSkreech> Wait till it becomes clickable again
<psi-jack> Welp, BRB
<sebastian> how dia get xp back if it came with the computer?
<DaSkreech> Who did you get the computer from?
<Psi-Jack> Okay. This is getting annoying.
<sebastian> gift from my uncle
<DaSkreech> sebastian: Ask him :)
<DaSkreech> sebastian: he should have access to the install
<sebastian> ok it-s clickable again
<Psi-Jack> After initial install, fonts in X, are HUGE.. Next time, huge still, but next after that, they're small.. The way I like. NOW they're HUUUUGE again. :(
<DaSkreech> Now press Alt+F2
<DaSkreech> Type in gaim and press enter
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> some bouncy thing
<DaSkreech> *laughs*
<Psi-Jack> And why does Konversation keep randomly opening a query window with someone? It just opened one with DaSkreech
<sebastian> ok how do i get firefox now
<fyrmedic> Greetings... Is there an application in KDE that will allow me to format a floppy disk in FAT or do I have to do it in Konsole?
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: there's a bug or something that sometimes changes the fonts to small or something when booting up. restarting kdm usually helps with it. but i guess you like it the "wrong" way then. you do have adjusted the font sizes?
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: I did manually adjust the fonts, last time. Before it got huge again.
<Psi-Jack> When they were "smaller" and less huge. :p
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: so the adjustments you made have somehow been reseted to defaults? or are they as you changed them, but fonts are still bigger than last time?
<sebastian> what do i do now?
<DaSkreech> sebastian: Same procedure
<DaSkreech> Click on Firefox
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: My adjustments are completely undone now.
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: oh. but you upgraded kde? if that's it?
<Psi-Jack> I did a full upgrade, kernel, kde, etc. Everything that was marked upgradeable, was upgraded.
<sebastian> ok hold on
<sebastian> what do i look for?
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: maybe that's the reason then. unless it does it every time you reboot or restart x or something
<Psi-Jack> And when I say they are HUGE. I mean... You could read the next a mile away. heh
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: are you able to change them back to the way you like them now?
<DaSkreech> sebastian: Try mozilla-firefox
<sebastian> haha un tocayo
<sebastian> ok it-s getting it
<DaSkreech> sebastian: Good :)
<sebastian> how do i know if this is the latest gaim?
<sebastian> can't see the display pictures on msn
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Yes.. Now..
<Psi-Jack> Mostly..
<DaSkreech> sebastian: Almost assuredly it is not
<DaSkreech> sebastian: You are using an old version of Kubuntu it will only track gaim to a certain time
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Time to try my webcam again... :)
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> did that
<sebastian> kynaptic ungrayed again
<sebastian> now what?
<DaSkreech> alt+F2
<sebastian> ok i-ve got fire fox now
<DaSkreech> Firefox
<DaSkreech> If that doesn't work then mozilla-firefox :)
<sebastian> oops
<sebastian> i went to the k menu
<sebastian> and clicked
<DaSkreech> Thats the same thing
<sebastian> now it-s taking a while to load
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> how do i upgrade?
<Snake__> sebastian, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<DaSkreech> Snake__: Nope
<DaSkreech> Snake__: Hoary
<Snake__> DaSkreech, ????
<sebastian> WHAT?
<Snake__> Ohhhh....whoopy
<DaSkreech> sebastian: This is going to take a while so hope you either have time or nice broadband :)
<DaSkreech> NOt a lot of time for you just for the upgrade
<sebastian> how dia mean?
<sebastian> ok what do i do
<sebastian> close kynaptic?
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> I think so
<sebastian> done
<DaSkreech> I forgot how Kynaptic does things
<Snake__> sebastian, if I may ask, how come your on hoary?
<DaSkreech> Ok ...
<sebastian> there's konsole
<DaSkreech> Snake__: Old cd
<DaSkreech> ok
<sebastian> what's hoary?
<DaSkreech> The old Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> 5.04
<DaSkreech> We are trying to get you to 5.10
<sebastian> firefox-s weird
<sebastian> it opens but first it had a dialogue go "couldn-t find the //// file"
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech>  :-)
<Snake__> sebastian, thats just a homepage screw up
<DaSkreech> Happens to me too
<Snake__> sebastian, small glitch, change the homepage and it will not do it any more
<sebastian> okay
<DaSkreech> It's intended for Ubuntu not kubuntu
<sebastian> what is?
<sebastian> i already done change the homepage
<DaSkreech> type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list in konsole
<DaSkreech> Firefox is intended to be installed in ubuntu
<sebastian> it asks a password
<DaSkreech> Your password
<sebastian> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-sebastian" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<sebastian> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<McJerry> can i run gparted under kde?
<sebastian> ???
<DaSkreech> Let me know when kate opens
<DaSkreech> oh
<sebastian> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<sebastian> sebastian@00e07dda0ab3:~$ barefoot
<DaSkreech> Do you have kynaptic open?
<sebastian> nope
<DaSkreech> hmm
<sebastian> ok wait
<sebastian> i-ll try again
<sebastian> i-ll close konsole and open again
<kosh> adept is nice
<DaSkreech> very
<sebastian> what do i type now>
<DaSkreech> I got hives using kynaptic
<DaSkreech> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebastian> ok i got my name thing
<sebastian> but it says something like
<sebastian> command not found
<sebastian> when i type my password
<DaSkreech> What command?
<DaSkreech> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sebastian> sebastian@00e07dda0ab3:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebastian> Password:
<sebastian> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<DaSkreech> It says kate not found?
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> I was trying to make it nice and pretty ;-)
<sebastian> holy shite
<DaSkreech> You should get a lot of text :)
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> Watch language please
* sebastian rneeds a moment to roll a fag
<sebastian> ok back
<sebastian> A LOT of text
<poimen> someone kwos how to enable multiverse in dapper?
<sebastian> what do i do now?
<DaSkreech> Ok you should see lines that read like deb http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<DaSkreech> Right?
<sebastian> aye
<DaSkreech> Ok some of them have a # in front of them
<DaSkreech> you can ignore these
<sebastian> ok
<computinchuck> can you customize the actions for specific devices when they're mounted?  for instance, in the mount kicker applet, can you set a custom icon for each removeable hard drive?
<DaSkreech> now if you position the cursor at the start of the line that looks like the ones I mentioned before press Ctrl+K
<DaSkreech> then Ctrl+U twice
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> What am I doing?
<DaSkreech> Hold on let me make this much easier
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> i did the ctrlk and it did nothing
<sebastian> it spaced
<sebastian> oh wait
<sebastian> ok i-ll wait
<sebastian> what do i do?
<DaSkreech> I was typing on the wrong keyboard :-)
<DaSkreech> type Ctrl+W
<DaSkreech> type hoary
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> enter?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<sebastian> nothing happened
<sebastian> the cursor moved
<sebastian> to where it says hoary
<DaSkreech> the cursor didn't jump to the word hoary
<DaSkreech> Right replace that with breezy
<DaSkreech> delete hoary and type breezy
<sebastian> i typed that
<DaSkreech> Great :)
<DaSkreech> Found a better way
<DaSkreech> Alt+R
<sebastian> where do i type  that"?
<DaSkreech> anywhere
<DaSkreech> Alt+R
<sebastian> search to replace hoary appeared
<DaSkreech> type hoary
<DaSkreech> then enter
<DaSkreech> then type breezy
<DaSkreech> then enter
<DaSkreech> then A
<DaSkreech> :-)
<sebastian> replace with
<sebastian> just A and enter?
<DaSkreech> breezy
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> typed breezy
<sebastian> no A
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> press enter
<sebastian> ok it took me to teh second line
<sebastian> where it says hoary
<arrinmurr> ...or then he could just delete everything and put deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse  in there ;)
<sebastian> ...
<DaSkreech> bad arrinmurr Down!!!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> You replaced hoary with breezy?
<DaSkreech> sebastian: Hello?
<sebastian> yes
<sebastian> but theres a second line
<sebastian> with hoary
<sebastian> in it
<DaSkreech> huh?
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Did you do anything specific other than follow the directions, to get your spca50x webcam to work?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<sebastian> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<sebastian> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<DaSkreech> ok Lets try again
<DaSkreech> Alt+R
<DaSkreech> type hoary
<sebastian> OH WAIT
<DaSkreech> press enter
<sebastian> it says
<sebastian> replace this instance
<DaSkreech> Right
<sebastian> and then theres an A indeed
<DaSkreech> press a
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> back to breezy i got
<DaSkreech> No more haory?
<DaSkreech> hoary?
<sebastian> no
<sebastian> breezy
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Press Ctrl+O
<DaSkreech> then Ctrl+X
<sebastian> this appeared
<sebastian> after ctrl o
<DaSkreech> Oh right :)
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: no. i've understood is that the problem with the spca5xx.ko shipped with ubuntu is that it's just compiled with wrong version of gcc. you still didn't get it to work?
<DaSkreech> Click enter
<sebastian> back to breezy
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Nope.. It still locks up my computer, hard.
<DaSkreech> It asked to write to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<DaSkreech> Right?
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: also i did the compiling on another computer, and on this one just just replaced the old file with the one i had compiled
<sebastian> it did ebfore when i typed something
<sebastian> some ctrl plus something
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+O
<sebastian> but then it went away again
<sebastian> yep
<DaSkreech> When you pressed enter?
<sebastian> file name write something
<sebastian> yes
<DaSkreech> Yup yup
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+X
<sebastian> etc sources list something
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Odd.. I don't get it.. It should work...
<sebastian> nothign happened
<DaSkreech> really?
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+X did nothing?
<DaSkreech> Do you have a message?
<sebastian> file name something
<DaSkreech> enter
<sebastian> bacak to breezy
<DaSkreech> Then Ctrl+X
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: and you're sure you removed the original spca5xx.ko ?
<Psi-Jack> Posative.
<sebastian> asks for my password again
<sebastian> and says
<sebastian> command not found
<sebastian> when i type my password
<DaSkreech> Ah :-)
<DaSkreech> type pwd
<DaSkreech> Does it print something?
<sebastian> slash
<sebastian> home
<sebastian> slash
<sebastian> sebastian
<DaSkreech> Good :)
<DaSkreech> now you can upgrade the safe geeky way or the slightly less safe pretty way
<sebastian> but the same thing appears
<sebastian> asking for it again
<sebastian> less safe?
<DaSkreech> Well I don't trust kynaptic so you can take that with a grain of salt
<sebastian> what do idp?
<DaSkreech> Which route do you want to take?
<sebastian> any, easier, i guess
<DaSkreech> Either way you can more or less kick back and do what ever you want for the rest of the night
<DaSkreech> open kynaptic
<sebastian> ok
<DaSkreech> k -> System -> Kynaptic
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: ...which was in it's own directory under .../media . so you won't find it twice with locate -i spca5xx.ko ? (except if you have -9 version of kernel there too)
<sebastian> what do i do about konsole?
<DaSkreech> You can klose it if you like
<DaSkreech> sorry
<DaSkreech> close
<sebastian> what/
<arrinmurr> hah :)
<DaSkreech> Once you have Kynaptic open then press the first button
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Well, right now, I'm about to re-build it again, for the -10-k7.
<DaSkreech> Once you get butttons back press the second button
* sebastian closes konsole
<sebastian> ok i tried to open kynaptic
<sebastian> and it own-t load
<sebastian> it asks a password
<sebastian> and then i clicked ignore and it says i must run it as the root user
<DaSkreech> Right
<sebastian> i opened again
<DaSkreech>  it's your password it's asking for
<sebastian> but i don-t know the password
<sebastian> i know but i give it and it doesnt work
<DaSkreech> Sure you typed it correctly?
<DaSkreech> and Kynaptic isn't open already?
<sebastian> ok i typed it
<sebastian> now it went away
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> it loaded
<sebastian> what do i do now
<DaSkreech> First button
<DaSkreech> once you get buttons back
<sebastian> refresh one?
<DaSkreech> second button
<DaSkreech> Right
<sebastian> ok
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Now, I literally watched it remove the old version of spca5xx, and install the new one
<sebastian> coulndt start blah blah blah archives
<Psi-Jack> And. Now... To test it..
<sebastian> no such file
<DaSkreech> Whats the blah blah blah
<sebastian> source package list
<sebastian> url
<DaSkreech> What URL
<sebastian> brezy restricted pacakages
* DaSkreech grins
<sebastian> http://security
<sebastian> ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> When you did the replace did you type breezy or brezy?
<sebastian> breezy restricted packages
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: and you did modprobe -r the old one?
<sebastian> breezy
<sebastian> then it says underneath
<sebastian> (/vav/lib/apt/lists/us.archive
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: and made sure the new one didn't get compiled with gcc4, as it won't work then
<sebastian> ubuntu.com
<sebastian> no such file exists
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<sebastian> if i close it it comes up again
<DaSkreech> I think they may have something changed
<DaSkreech> can you open up konsole again?
<sebastian> i can-t close kynaptic
<sebastian> wait
<sebastian> i clicked on the dialogue
<sebastian> a lot of times
<sebastian> on ok
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<sebastian> and its loading something
<DaSkreech> ok
<sebastian> and the buttons are clickable again
<sebastian> now what?
<DaSkreech> if it's throwing errors I'd like to check something first
<DaSkreech> If you don't mind
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> konsole?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<sebastian> openin
<Psi-Jack> Negative.
<DaSkreech> press up till you see the sudo nano command again
<sebastian> sebastian@00e07dda0ab3:~$
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: do you still have the -10-386 kernel installed?
<sebastian> thats what comes up in konsole
<sebastian> what do i type?
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Yes
<sebastian> sebastian@00e07dda0ab3:~$ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: I tried it in -10-386 first.
<DaSkreech> Right
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: yeah. i was just wondering that maybe you could try to .ko i've compiled
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: thought it shouldn't make a difference
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Sure... Send it..
<Psi-Jack> As it is now, the only option left I got is to get the spca50x from the sf site.
<matrix> why ubuntu used full memory?
<DaSkreech> sebastian: opened the lot of text again?
<Psi-Jack> But, it doesn't look like the spca50x project page even has ANYTHING current. :/
<sebastian> nope
<sebastian> i just scrolled up till that appeared
<DaSkreech> asked for password?
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Press enter
<sebastian> am i sup;osed to press enter?
<sebastian> password
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: ah, i need to register to be able to send
<Psi-Jack> Hehe.
<DaSkreech> Your password
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> lot of text
<DaSkreech> ok
<sebastian> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<sebastian> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy  main restricted
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Is there a deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted entry?
<DaSkreech> ensure it says breezy-security
<sebastian> nope
<DaSkreech> ok is there a deb http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted ?
<Psi-Jack> Great! mxhaard.free.fr is now giving me Service Unavailabl;e.
<sebastian> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy -updates main restricted
<sebastian> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy -updates main restricted
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: or you could just allow unregistered users to send messages / open dcc with you
<sebastian> er....
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<sebastian> i accidentally pasted
<sebastian> and i then ctrl z to undo
<sebastian> what do i do now?
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Done.
<sebastian> ok back to where iwas
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> No Security one though?
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: 10-4.. Got it..
<sebastian> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<sebastian> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy  main restricted
<sebastian> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: 10-4 ?
<sebastian> ## distribution.
<sebastian> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy -updates main restricted
<sebastian> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy -updates main restricted
<sebastian> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: heheh.. 10-4, in the US, is a police call-code for all clear. :)
<sebastian> ## repository.
<DaSkreech> Then a lot of comments?
<DaSkreech> ok
<sebastian> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<sebastian> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<DaSkreech> Look at the bottom of the comments
<sebastian> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<sebastian> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<sebastian> ## team.
<sebastian> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy  universe
<sebastian> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy  universe
<sebastian> thats all that shows
<DaSkreech> ok
<Psi-Jack> Okay..
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: ah, ok. i was about to say that, "no, 10-386" ;)
<Psi-Jack> I'll try this module. :)
<bimberi> breezy<space>updates???
<sebastian> o...k
<Psi-Jack> In 10-k7, and then 10-386
<sebastian> WAIT
<arrinmurr> ok
<sebastian> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy -security universe
<sebastian> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy -security universe
<sebastian> ^!
<sebastian> what do id o?
<DaSkreech> Delete the # at the start of those two lines
<sebastian> done
<sebastian> brb i have to go open the door
<bimberi> sebastian: also, remove the spaces in "breezy -security" and "breezy -updates"
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Yep. It doesn't like being loaded in k7. :) I'll be back, yet again.. :)
<sebastian> back
<sebastian> DaSkreech: ought i do as he says
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> If there are spaces
<sebastian> breezyslash security now
<sebastian> all written together
<DaSkreech> dash?
<DaSkreech> not slash right?
<sebastian> dash
<DaSkreech> One big word?
<sebastian> pardon?
<sebastian> breezydashsecurity
<DaSkreech> right
<DaSkreech> breezy-security
<DaSkreech> breezy-updates
<sebastian> ok
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+o
<DaSkreech> enter
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+x
<sebastian> there are two spaces tho
<sebastian> between breezy
<sebastian> and universe
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<lightstruck> hey guys, quick question for all those with kernel compilation experience.  Can I redo a makefile for the kernel I'm using while I'm using it?
<DaSkreech> Thats fine
<DaSkreech> Wait universe?
<sebastian> yes
<DaSkreech> Oh missed that :)
<sebastian> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy  universe
<sebastian> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy  universe
<sebastian> so?
<sebastian> what do i do
<DaSkreech> They have # in front if them?
<sebastian> aye
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> And no security?
<sebastian> no them are at the end
<DaSkreech> I guess you can leave those then
<sebastian> and i took the # off
<DaSkreech> Thats fine
<sebastian> kk
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+o
<DaSkreech> enter
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+x
<sebastian> when i enter after ctrl o
<sebastian> it takes me to the space
<sebastian> just before universe
<DaSkreech> right
<DaSkreech> and?
<sebastian> ctrl x anyway?
<DaSkreech> It didn't ask you to write out a file?
<sebastian> file name to write
<DaSkreech> yeah
<sebastian>  etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> right
<DaSkreech> enter
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> ctrl x?
<DaSkreech> yes
<sebastian> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebastian> sebastian@00e07dda0ab3:~$
<DaSkreech> ok
<arrinmurr> there's a nice name for a computer ;)
<DaSkreech> Kynaptic still open?
<sebastian> aye
<DaSkreech> I guess to be safe close it and open it again
* sebastian opening kynaptic
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> now what do i do
<DaSkreech> First buton
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Wanna hear something totally messed up?
<sebastian> ok
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: well?
<sebastian> back to clickable
<lightstruck> Can I mess with the makefile of the 2.6.14 kernel if I'm running 2.6.14?  And will compile take as long?
<sebastian> what now
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: I got it to work. My own, in -10-k7 just now..
<DaSkreech> second button
<sebastian> ok
<DaSkreech> There you go
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: wow, with the one you compiled yourself?
<sebastian> now what?
<DaSkreech> Back to clickable?
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: The deal is.. I have my onboard USB 1.1, and PCI USB 2.0 card. And the camera was on the 2.0 card.. I just swapped my mouse for USB camera, putting the camera onto the on-board USB, and it's working now.
<sebastian> yes
<DaSkreech> Third button
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: oh
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: And it's working now.. It's REALLy crappy quality.... But it's working..
<star> I am new and would like to know which is better adept or sanaptic
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Any ideas why it would fail to work on my NEC-based USB controller?
<DaSkreech> star: I'd say they are pretty close
<sebastian> it-s loaidng somethng
<DaSkreech> I like adept by synaptic is simpler
<sebastian> it looks like it'll take a while
<DaSkreech> sebastian: It'll take a while
<DaSkreech> Yeah :_
<sebastian> brb i need to get some tobacco to roll me a fag and some grub
<DaSkreech> Go ahead
<star> I have noticed that adept dosent get all the packages like sanaptic is there a reason or am I doing something wrong
<lightstruck> anybody compile their own kernel?
<DaSkreech> star: What are you trying to get?
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: no idea. i did notice that with multiple cameras they need to be attached to different controllers, but i don't know about that
<star> plugins for mplayer
<lightstruck> use automatix
<star> how
<lightstruck> either hit up ubuntu forums and search automatix for kubuntu or check adept
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: is the camera just bad, or has the quality been better with some other OS?
<star> ok
<lightstruck> I doubt with your repos it'll be in adept though
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Well, I did have it on a Belkin TetraHUB, as well, off the USB 2.0 controller.
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: The quality is /much/ better in Windows.
<Psi-Jack> It could just be VLC, but.. I dunno.
<star> I got the multiverse and universe I got that far
<lightstruck> star: go to this page and follow the instructions   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105343
<star> ok and thank you
<lightstruck> glad to help
<lightstruck> can anyone help me with kernel compilation?
<lightstruck> to change the one I'm in without starting from scratch?
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: oh. it did say that the quality is very low in the table with spca5xx supported cameras http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html (but - as you already noticed earlier - it's down)
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. heh.
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: According to the spca50x SourceForge site, it had nothing ill supported about it.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> Kopete doesn't have video options now? Must be a plugin.
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: it should have
<Psi-Jack> Well, it doesn't THIS time...
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<arrinmurr> is it v 0.11?
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, no.
<Psi-Jack> 0.10.4
<arrinmurr> hmm.. you said you installed KDE 3.5?
<Psi-Jack> Yes
<Psi-Jack> It says it's using KDE 3.5.0..
<arrinmurr> kopete should have been upgraded to 0.11 then
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. It was marked upgradable.. Still..
<Psi-Jack> Odd.. Very odd..
<arrinmurr> you added that to your sources.list http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php ?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, that did it..
<Psi-Jack> Okay. arrinmurr, do you use kopete, by chance?
<lightstruck> I ain
<lightstruck> I ain't to proud to beg.  I really really need help so I don't compile 2.6.14 19 times to make it perfect
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: not really. at the moment i don't have account to any IM service
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, I se.e
<Psi-Jack> Well, does anyone else know how to get Kopete, while still using the KDE wallet, to not have to ask for the password everytime you connect, or would it just be plain better to disable the Wallet, or can you disable the wallet use JUST for Kopete?
<lightstruck> yea real easy when it asks you to enter your password for wallet say cancel
<lightstruck> then it will bring up your kopete password and click the box remember password
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, but I have Kopete all setup to remember my passwords, already.
<lightstruck> you'll probably have to disable wallet
<Psi-Jack> I see.
<lightstruck> not a great choice
<Psi-Jack> Yeah.. But, oh well. Now I gotta go fix my skype..
<lightstruck> kernel compile anyone?
<lightstruck> anyone?
<lightstruck> Bueller?
<arrinmurr> maybe you could try in some debian channel
<lightstruck> think the regular ubuntu channel would know?
<Knowerrors> lightstruck: I did a kernel compile on Kubuntu, Im running 2.6.14.4
<lightstruck> Knowerrors: My only question is I need to modify it more.  But I don't want to overdo it cause its working right now.  Can I tweak one thing at a time without recompiling a new deb package?
<Knowerrors> No, to use your kernel you gotta compile it, thats the only way to use your new custom config
<Knowerrors> You will always have your old original kernel to fall back on, so don't worry
<lightstruck> yea, its just 40 min is a long time to wait
<Knowerrors> what are you worried about changing?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, dangit.
<Psi-Jack> I HAD SKype working fine before. But now it's doing it again.
<Knowerrors> Hey all, anybody using the latest kde 3.5 konqueror for web browsing?  I notice some websites I usually visit, including gmail, have errors that firefox doesn't
<lightstruck> well I wanted it to be exact to my hardware and not have extras.  But this with all the extra is my first working compile and the times before it didn't boot it just said "Uncompressing Linux" and all the font shifted and spaced out
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: doing what? for some reason skype under breezy takes a _long_ time to load. do you have other problems too?
<Psi-Jack> I have problems with it not releasing the sound, so after one successful call, it locks the audio so it can't be used.
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: ah, that problem. what version is it?
<Knowerrors> lightstruck: did you use lspci to check what hardware you have?
<Knowerrors> use that as a reference, then search in the config to make sure you have all those chipsets enabled
<Knowerrors> lightstruck: and if you haven't seen it already this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064&highlight=kernel+compile is a great guide
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: The latest version.. Umm 1.2.0.18_API
<lightstruck> wow, that could save me a bundle of time.  But what about all those extra filesystems?
<lightstruck> and options
<Psi-Jack> One of the things I'm pondering doing, is getting Skype to use my on-board Audio for "Phone" use, and leave my SB PCI 512 for everything else.
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: oh. i thought it was fixed for the latest version
<lightstruck> I only use reiserfs and ntfs, can I turn the rest off and still boot?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. I HAD it working fine once.. I had changed like some audio settings, in arts, and it fixed it even for Skype. But.. I've had to reinstall since then.
<Psi-Jack> And it'll never release the audio, till a reboot, will it?
<Knowerrors> lightstruck: as far as filesystems, you can turn the others off, as long as you include reiser as a (*) and not as (M)
<Knowerrors> I would leave most of the options as they are, unless you know for sure you don't need them
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: don't know. i've only read about that problem
<Psi-Jack> Where's kubuntu's rc.d scripts?
<lightstruck> Knowerrors: thats all I needed to know.  Thank you an immense amount
<lightstruck> especially the lspci
<lightstruck> genius
<lightstruck> I'm gonna go tweak like crazy.  Later, and thanks again Knowerrors
<Psi-Jack> Basically where's the scripts to do "start" "stop" etc... In Ubuntu's init system?
<Psi-Jack> Ahh.
<Psi-Jack> Just answered myself. :)
<Psi-Jack> Argh.
<Psi-Jack> Still didn't let me restart arts.
<Knowerrors>  How can I make kde only check ntpdate when net is connected? (check time automatically is enabled, but its not setting time itself)
<Knowerrors> I use dialup, so its not on all the time
<Psi-Jack> Okay. NOW I have both sound interfaces enabled.. And arts decided to default to the VIA one. heh
<flipjarg> could anyone tell me which gtk package i need installed to run firefox?
<Psi-Jack> apt-get install firefox, or use Adept.
<flipjarg> i've installed it, it says i need gtk though
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Odd.. apt-get install firefox worked fine for me.. Automatically got any dependancies it had.. How did you install it?
<flipjarg> with apt-get
<flipjarg> i updated and everything
<flipjarg> used every repo
<flipjarg> weird.
<flipjarg> ... i just tried running it again and it works
<flipjarg> but with an error message.
<flipjarg> it's working though.
<Psi-Jack> Okay.. /dev/dsp is apparently my VIA sound chipset. How, with devfs, could I set my SB PCI512 to dsp, and have the VIA use dsp1?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> is anybody available
<kkathman> hello
<ubuntu> hi kkathman
<kkathman> howdy
<ubuntu> i'm testing Kubuntu on Sony VIAO
<ubuntu> works nicely
<ubuntu> only one thing
<ubuntu> the speaker icon has a line through it
<ubuntu> and I am assuming there is no audio
<kkathman> hmm.. have you enabled sound?
<ubuntu> one thing about ubuntu though
<ubuntu> no not yet, am using the live dvd
<ubuntu> one thing i have noticed is that it has a driver for the wide screen on the viao
<ubuntu> something i can't find on some other distros
<ubuntu> which is good
<kkathman> thats good ::)
<ubuntu> is alsaconf included in kubuntu?
<kkathman> if you can, try looking at systemsettings - sound and multimedia  be sure that sound is enabled
<ubuntu> ok
<kkathman> Im not sure if alsaconf is there or not
<ubuntu> ok
<kkathman> Ive used the live CD only a couple of times and my sound worked right off the boot
<kkathman> but it was on an IBM Thinkpad
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> this laptop has an intel card
<kkathman> and I wasnt running kubuntu for that matter
<ubuntu> ok
<kkathman> sorry I cant be of more help :(
<ubuntu> sure no problem
<ubuntu> also, i have been looking for how to remove the windows install partition on this machine
<ubuntu> since it is wrather new it's kind of hard
<ubuntu> is there a live CD that lets you partition drives
<ubuntu> so i can delete it
<kkathman> no, the live CDs dont write at all in general
<kkathman> but the install disk WILL allow you to partition
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> since ubuntu is based on debian i guess it should be no problem, i have used the partitioner in the debian net install cd
<ubuntu> ok
<kkathman> Im sure you wont have any trouble understanding it
<ubuntu> ok, actually no debian expert
<ubuntu> i'm no debian expert
<ubuntu> i jumped in to try it
<ubuntu> and found it wrather difficult
<ubuntu> but i liked apt-get
<kkathman> still, it gives you basically 2 options 1) let it partition automatically (and wipe the disk) or 2) you decide how to partition
<ubuntu> ok
<kkathman> its pretty straightforward
<ubuntu> I have a Dell Pentium II that i wanted to instal ubuntu server on
<ubuntu> but the problem is that the video card won't get detected
<ubuntu> so it uses really low resolution
<kkathman> ubuntu: I have an old Dell p2 450 with 128mb memory and I run ubuntu just fine on it
<ubuntu> i get 800 x 600 24 bit color
<kavit> ubuntu: why run X on a server?
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> well I guess your right, but i like X for running the apps
<kkathman> prolly dont need to run X on any kind of server really
<ubuntu> i guess i wanted a combination desktopand server
<kkathman> but if you want it...its there
<ubuntu> wanted to put a bookmarker on it
<kavit> ubuntu: just install normal ubuntu and install the services you want
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> let me ask you one question about my install
<kavit> sure
<ubuntu> when I installed ubuntu, I noticed that it chose 24 bit color at a lower resolution
<ubuntu> i like to use 16 bit color at a higher resolution
<ubuntu> but ubuntu won't detect the 102x768 resolutiuon
<ubuntu> 1024x768
<ubuntu> so it gives 800 x 600 at 24 bit
<ubuntu> i have an ati card
<kkathman> when you install, you will need to check off those resolutions you want other than the autodetect
<ubuntu> oh ok
<kkathman> ati is problematic, but still should be ok
<ubuntu> so I have to deactivate autodetect
<ubuntu> and then manually choose settings?
<ubuntu> ok, i'll try it
<kkathman> it should give you the option during the install
<ubuntu> ok
<kkathman> just be heads up on looking for it
<ubuntu> debian and knoppix work ok
<ubuntu> ok so should be no problem
<kkathman> after the install, you can reconfigure if you want also
<ubuntu> one more simple question
<ubuntu> can i use the debian repositories for ubuntu?
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> not usually
<ubuntu> oh, ok
<kkathman> you CAN however use debs in many cases...but not their repos
<ubuntu> ok
<kkathman> most of the things you'll find anyway
<ubuntu> anyway ubuntu is nice distro
<kkathman> there are almost 18,000 packages
<ubuntu> always wanted to try it
<ubuntu> wow
<ubuntu> that's why i like debian distros
<kkathman> its very nice and the user community is very helpful
<ubuntu> great
<kkathman> good luck and hope to see you back in here :)
<ubuntu> luckily this laptop has an intel video card
<kavit> ubuntu: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<kkathman> kavit: he's only running live cd right now
<ubuntu> and hope you have a nice new year
<kavit> ah
<kkathman> when he installs he can try that if its not working :)
<kkathman> depending on the ATI card, he may or may not have issues...probably wont
<kavit> i dont know what peoples issue with ATI cards is
<ubuntu> uses mach64 driver
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> quick question
<kavit> I have an X800 running wonderfully
<kkathman> kavit: some ATI card are problematic.... ATI isnt very Linux friendly
<kavit> kkathman: it has come a long way
<kkathman> yeah it has
<kavit> especially 8.20.8
<sebastian> i need help
<kavit> or whatever the new version is.
<odat> if i installed kubuntu-desktop will those libraries be loaded when i use gnome or only when i use kde
<sebastian> how do i get the icons to be bigger
<kkathman> odat both
<kavit> sebastian: icons to be bigger where?
<kkathman> sebastian: system settings
<sebastian> i just got firefox but both the icons adn the fonts inside firefox and conqueror are too small
<sebastian> i already went to fonts
<sebastian> but it didn-t change anything
<odat> kkathman, so if i install kubuntu-desktop those libraries will be loaded regardless of desktop?
<ubuntu> ati rage pro turbo agp
<kavit> sebastian: Konqueror :(
<kkathman> sebastian: system settings - appearance - icons - advanced tab
<kkathman> odat yes
<odat> hmmm
<odat> k
<kkathman> odat you can run kde apps in gnome and vice versa
<sebastian> how do i get the text of html pages to be bigger
<kkathman> sebastian: in the browser you are using
<sebastian> without ahving to go to firefox view>text size>increase every time
<kkathman> usually under the preferences
<kkathman> sebastian: no thats the way you do it
<kkathman> set your preferences in firefox
<sebastian> what about the icons
<sebastian> i changed the size bigger
<sebastian> yet firefox-s icons remain the same
<kavit> sebastian: hit <ctrl> & + in firefox to increase text size
<kavit> faster than using the mouse
<kkathman> sebastian: things inside firefox are set in there not in KDE
<sebastian> then how do you change the icons bigger?
<sebastian> the icons are wee compared to how firefox works on windows
<kkathman> sebastian: you can set your default font in FFox -  Edit - Preferences (on the front page Colors and Fonts)
<kkathman> sebastian: dont try to compare FFx in windows and linux they are not the same
<ftg2> you want bigger icons? change the theme.
<kkathman> yep that works too
<sebastian> how do i do that?
<sebastian> right now i am upgrading to breezy
<kkathman> sebastian: Tools - Extensions
<sebastian> ok i have the gb english pack
<sebastian> theres  an option to get more extensions
<sebastian> i don-t want to change the theme though
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here know if artsd, left default configuration, if it'll lock multiple sound cards, or just the one on index 0?
<dgeyer> Does anyone know the official release of Dapper, or where i can find the info to it
<dgeyer> the release date?
<Hobbsee> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<dgeyer> thank you
<Hobbsee> !wiki dapperdrake
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<sebastian> is winlinux easier than kubuntu for a windows user?
<dgeyer> thanks for the link
<Hobbsee> winlinux?
<kieran> hey hobsee
<kieran> thanks for helping out last night
<kieran> much appreciated
<kieran> pretty sure everything worked
<sebastian> can you install/run .exe files on winlinux?
<Hobbsee> kieran: no problems :)
<freeflying_> Anyone is usingdapper now ?
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: yep
<kieran> what is dapper?
<Hobbsee> well, not right now right now, but i was earlier
<dgeyer> I Love Linux, i just recently switched from Fedora, to SuSE to Kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> kieran: read up
<dgeyer> Got to love it
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: may you have a try of sikm for me
<Hobbsee> not booted there now - mouse is somehow screwed up
<Hobbsee> *touchpad
<kieran> im having problems getting resolv.conf to keep my DNS settings saved
<dgeyer> I had some problems w/ dapper uing Adept, after an update it crashes, and wont work any more, but the terminal it will
<kieran> always goes back to defualt
<kavit> do the ati fglrx drivers work on dapper with Xorg 6.9 ?
<freeflying_> I need someone have a try of skim under dapper
* Hobbsee reboots
<kieran> ahhhh
<kieran> dapper is new ubuntu
<kieran> is it good?
<kkathman> kieran: its to be released in April
<ftg2> i'm using dapper now. using nvidia-glx corrupts the virtual consoles and causes random crashes when attempting to switch back into x, but other than that no problems.
<sampan> it will be good, but if "stable" and "works properly" are part of your definition of "good" then dapper is currently -not- good, because it's in heavy development
<kkathman> good way to put it sampan :)
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thanks for all your help
<sampan> lol
<ubuntu> will go ahead and try things you all told me
* sampan calls 'em like he sees 'em
<ubuntu> will be back
<ubuntu> thank
<ubuntu> bye
<kieran> wb hobs
<Hobbsee> oy!
<Hobbsee> kubuntu dapper didnt detect my serial mouse!
<kkathman> oooops
<Hobbsee> how do i run the hardware detection again?
<sampan> oy oy oy!  aussie aussie aussie!
<Hobbsee> yep
<kieran> hahaha
<Hobbsee> hi sampan
<kieran> nice
<sampan> hi hobbsee  :)
<dgeyer> So I take it the distro works be release by. example 6.04. Would be Year.Month
<sebastian> what do you do after kynaptic loads teh upgrade(breezy)?
<Hobbsee> yes
<dgeyer> awsome
<dgeyer> thanks for everthing guys
<dgeyer> everything*
<dgeyer> <--- First time on IRC
<nalioth> dgeyer: welcome
<kieran> are there any other repositories other than archive.kubuntu.com
<kieran> ?
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying_
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: r u in kde now
<Hobbsee> yeah, and my touchpad is screwing up - must have been yesterdays upgrades, mouse isnt moving as far as it should, as i move my finger on the touchpad - and i forgot to plug in the wired mouse before booting, so that's not been detected
<Hobbsee> so i might end up rebooting again
<ilba7r> howdee hobbsee :)
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: hmm
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: may you install skim for a test
<Hobbsee> yes, how do i do it?
<freeflying_>  Hobbsee sudo aptitude install skim scim-pinyin scim-qtimm
<sampan> are the scim/skim packages in dapper (backports) now?  i'm -still- dyin...errr waiting patiently for them in breezy ;X
<Hobbsee> grabbing them
<freeflying_> sampan: scim and skim are in universe now
<sampan> (that is to say, the packages are in the breezy repos, but they're busted badly -- lots of problems with them)
<sampan> freeflying_  yeah, but there are serious problems with the repos' packages
<freeflying_> sampan: what ?
<sampan> freeflying_  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6979
<sampan> a bunch of chinese linux forums basically came to the conclusion: if you -need- scim don't install breezy, just stick with hoary until the dapper backports are ready -- the problems are severe -- scim locks up my pc so bad even alt-cntl-backspace won't kill X -- i have to literally unplug my pc to get it to unhang
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: ok, how do i test it?
<Mez> sampan: it is not currently possible to backport scim
<Mez> sampan: well not without backporting EVERY single application that uses scim anyway
<sampan> Mez, so basically it's "wait until dapper" -- that's pretty disappointing for a distro that prides itself on internationalization.  i really love ubuntu, but .. man
<sebastian> what do i do after kynaptic has loaded breezy?
<Mez> sampan - you may want to speak to mdz about getting the problems fixed in breezy - but - as a "backport" it's not possible
<Mez> I'm not saying it can't be fixed - just saying it cant be fixed through backports :D
<freeflying_> Hobbsee:  then  " sudo nano /etc/X11/Xsession.d/95xinput"
<freeflying_> Hobbsee:  Add following line in it
<sampan> Mez, gotcha.  who's mdz?  because i would dearly love to get scim back (kinda need it for writing my dissertation)
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM
<sebastian> help
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: export GTK_IM_MODULE="scim"
<Mez> sampan - mdz is our CTO (or something like that)
<Mez> our head techy guy
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: export QT_IM_MODULE="scim"
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: and make the file named 95xinput excutable
<Mez> sampan, as a suggestion - you might want to bring up the scim issues in a Tech Board meeting and exaplin what the problem is and say how it affects you and many others and explain why it needs to be fixed
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: done
<Hobbsee> then what?
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: restart kde
<Mez> sampan, the next Tech Board Meeting is on tuesday 17th, at 20:00 UTC
<sampan> Mez, ahhhhh ... i might give him a try one of these days.  The bug report was pretty accurate for my troubles.  Oddly, scim worked on initial install for me, but then blew up after an update (same updates that fixed the kubuntu admin mode bug)
<Mez> for refence the time in utc is currently
<Hobbsee> ok
<Mez> Thu Jan 12 07:04:07 UTC 2006
<freeflying_> sampan: As for the breezy , I can use scim and skim smoothly
<Mez> it may be worth bringing it up int he tech board meeting
<Mez> or if it's kubuntu-specific - speak to Riddell regarding it - he should be able to talk to Matt about getting it into breezy-updates
<sampan> Mez, i think that time might be doable for me.  Is there any procedure I have to go through to get there, and/or on the agenda?
<freeflying_> Mez: there have MainInclusionReport of scim and skim
<Hobbsee> ok, i'm back
<freeflying_> Hobbsee:  run " skim -d "
<Hobbsee> OOH!  reverted to the other driver, touchpad works fine again!
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: and tell me what happens
<Mez> freeflying_, is it not currently main ?
<sampan> freeflying_  yeah, it doesn't blow up for everyone. but the bug report link i posted is pretty accurate for me -- although seems my lockups were even more severe than most peoples' problems with it.
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: does nothing, just goes back to the prompt
<Hobbsee> no errors or anything
<Mez> freeflying - I believe Riddel''s trying to fix the internationalisation issues by introducing immodule
<Mez> well, for input :D
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: can you get skim system tray icon like this http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/skim-trayicon.png
<Hobbsee> no system tray icon at all
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: is your kde up-to-data
<Hobbsee> should be, yep
<freeflying_> sampan:  Mez  : http://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportskim  http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InputMethods/SCIM?highlight=%28scim%29
<Hobbsee> it is
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> i was getting breezy
<sebastian> then it said it couldn-t get certain packages
<freeflying_> Hobbsee:  It's seems something wrong with it
<sebastian> then it went grey
<sebastian> kynaptic that is
<sebastian> then i reopened it
<sebastian> and clicked on the third icon
<sebastian> and it says operation not doable with broken packages
<sebastian> fix them first
<sebastian> how do i go abut doing this?
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: indeed - refresh kde, and try again?
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: it won't work , I suppose
<sebastian> it says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock open
<sebastian> anyone?
<Hobbsee> sebastian: close synaptic/adept first
<sebastian> i did
<sampan> freeflying_  *nod*  yeah that all looks right.  believe me, i've installed and used scim on mandrake 10.1, mandriva 2005LE, mandriva 2006, knoppix, ubuntu hoary -- and it did work briefly on breezy too. :/
<sampan> but i've installed and reinstalled about 6 different times on breezy since it went *boom* and i can't get it to work any more
<freeflying_> sampan: I don't know which release of scim you've installed
<sampan> the ones in the repos
<freeflying_> sampan: but you may have a look here suppose
<sebastian> what do i do now?
<freeflying_> sampan: it is 1.0.2 in breezy now , And you mean this one
<sampan> freeflying_  isn't that the same version that's been there since release?
<freeflying_> sampan: in dapper is 1.4.2 now
<sampan> yeah, that's the current version from scim itself, right?
<freeflying_> sampan:  but it's not in breezy , if you want to use the up-to-data release of scim in breezy , you'd add this repo
<freeflying_> sampan: deb http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu breezy main
<sampan> are those the debs that are listed on the bug report?  if so, i went to that site and downloaded those debs and installed and they segfaulted on me too
<freeflying_> sampan:  the segfault you get is not due to scim's fault
<freeflying_> sampan: it have bveen talked too much
<freeflying_> sampan: you can find it in Suse's ml and scim's
<freeflying_> sampan: scim deb in the repo I gave above will works fine
<sampan> k, i'll give it a go and see -- my research writing is a lot simpler if i can just input characters as i type notes, etc.
<kieran> can anyone help with config of resolv.conf?
<kieran> wont stayed saved after i reboot
<freeflying_> kieran: nameserver  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<kieran> got that bit sorted
<kieran> i save it with wq
<kieran> then i restart computer
<kieran> and goes back to original router address
<kieran> i added in my own DNS address' that i wantd
<ftg2> what packages do I need for X development (dapper)? i've already installed x-window-system-dev yet konstruct still complains about missing X paths :\
<sampan> freeflying_  funny -- i just set that repo as my only repo in sources.list, updated package lists, and it doesn't even show scim there
<sebastian> i need help
<kieran> same
<sebastian> i was loading breezy on kynaptic
<kieran> i need some help
<sebastian> and it finished
<freeflying> sankarshan: then just download the deb file you want , and dpkg -i
<sebastian> but when i was going to click on the second button
<sebastian> then it says some lock can-t be open or something
<sebastian> and that the operation is not executable with broken packages
<sebastian> that ive got to fix them first
<sebastian> and for some reason my internet isn-t working
<sebastian> or more like
<advers> hey
<sebastian> my browsing
<advers> how do you install BitchX
<sebastian> will someone help?
<advers> i extracted the files to my dkestop
<advers> its sudo what?
<advers> sebastian
<advers> do you know
<sebastian> nope
<sebastian> i-m in a much worse situation
<sebastian> i had to install kubuntu after erasing windows accidentally
<advers> are you doing DHCP
<sampan> advers, if you're in konsole (terminal): sudo apt-get install bitchx  will install it.  but you should already have irssi, which is (imho) a better text-only irc client
<advers> ok
<advers> thanks
<sebastian> sampan help me
<advers> what is irssi?
<advers> I dont have that dude
<advers> I have Konversation
<advers> and it sucks
<advers> im on
<advers> windows right now
<advers> my other comp is on linux
<advers> i have 2 comps
<sampan> advers  irssi is a text-only irc client (like bitchx), and i'm pretty sure you have it installed (by default) on breezy.  in a terminal/konsole type: irssi
<sampan> it's not a GUI app (neither is bitchx), so it's keyboard and text-only (like bitchx)
<advers> oh hell no
<advers> i dont want text only
<sebastian> help
<Chousuke> Nothing wrong with text-only
<sampan> lol well that's what bitchx is -- and irssi (irssi is what i use myself -- it's an awesome irc client)
<Hobbsee> advers: you might be wanting xchat then
<advers> ok
<advers> where do i get that
<advers> nm
<advers> i got it
<advers> but
<advers> which one do i get
<advers> the Fedora Core 3/4?
<Chousuke> no.
<Chousuke> use apt-get
<Chousuke> sudo apt-get install xchat or something
<Chousuke> or with synaptic
<Chousuke> if you like GUIs
<advers> oh wow
<advers> how useful
<Chousuke> heh. That's what I thought the first time I tried APT. :)
<kieran> anyone up for helping me with resolv.conf
<fridge> yeah!
<kieran> ok
<kieran> why does it go back to default every time i reboot
<fridge> I think some part of the init process is overwriting your changes
<kieran> anyway to prevent that
<kieran> i hate editing it every time just so firefox works
<kieran> ?
<fridge> do you use DHCP?
<fridge> or PPP?
<fridge> it looks like the ppp-dns script overwrites resolv.conf, as would a DHCP call
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> user can control it
<kieran> DHCP
<kieran> how?
<Tm_T> lemme check one thing
<kieran> it keeps overwriting my resolv.conf file when i reboot
<Tm_T> hmm, wiki it is
<kieran> yeah i been looking
<kieran> but didnt know quite what i had been looking for
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<kieran> i tried a few things off the ubuntu forum
<Tm_T> I think that's it
<Tm_T> kieran: look that one, prolly all you need
<kieran> i got to the directory
<kieran> but that file isnt there
<lance_> woah
<lance_> this is weird
<adverse> finally
<kieran> found it
<Tm_T> :p
<adverse> sampan
<adverse> u there
<sampan> indeed
<kieran> damn
<kieran> cant save it
<kieran> how do i get root access to save that file
<Chousuke> sudo nano /file
<Tm_T> sudo nano /path/file
<Tm_T> Chousuke: damn, young and fast? ;)
<Chousuke> use your own pass for sudo
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> I should get going now.
<kieran> how do i save it in nano
<kieran> i usually use vim
<Tm_T> kieran: ctrl-x and answer yes
<Tm_T> quit and save
<kieran> kieran@linux:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<kieran>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [fail] 
<Tm_T> :o
<kieran> i have some loopback thing happening
<kieran> wtf is that
<kieran> :(
<vega-> hmm
<Tm_T> meh meh
<PsySine-> hi what is the name of the program that sometimes is started the first time you log in to set things up in some distributions?
<Tm_T> kpersonalizer
<PsySine-> thanks :)
<Tm_T> has nothing to do with distribution, it's KDE thing
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm gone for now ->
<PsySine-> yeah but it only whows in some dists
<kieran> damn
<kieran> this is annoying
<ravel> hi, I'm using Kubuntu 5.10 (KDE 3.5.0) and trying to get bitmap fonts work with Konsole... it doesn't seem to work the way it should
<Psi-Jack> Is there a Firefox 1.5 package available?
<kieran> it's running
<kieran> http://getfirefox.com
<kieran> i can get it to work
<ravel> I like Konsole but it is very slow with normal truetype/antialiased fonts
<kieran> only if i edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kieran> with the DNS settings i set
<ravel> "Could not install console8x16.pcf.gz into fonts:/Personal/"
<Psi-Jack> Thank ya, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems Psi-Jack
<kieran> you got no idea about this hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> nope
<kieran> damn
<kieran> i been lookin all day on the net
<kieran> are there any other repositories i can put into my list to find programs that source cant find?
<Hobbsee> apart from the stuff in !repos?
<kieran> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kieran> how do you lock a file
<kieran> on ubuntu it says
<kieran> sudo -w /etc/resolv.conf
<kieran> but i get error when i do that
<kieran> illegal option
<Hobbsee> why do you want to lock a file?
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<kieran> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88525&highlight=DNS+problems
<kieran> they reckon lock it
<kieran> so it can be overridden
<kieran> *cant
<kieran> no way to lock them?
<ftg2> kieran: try setting it immutable. man chattr
<kieran> ok
<kieran> so code goes
<kieran> sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<kieran> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<ftg2> now check it with lsattr
* Hobbsee notices that thunderbird 1.5 is out
* Hobbsee wonders when it will be in dapper repos
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i am too dumb to build it, (i can't understand the weird mozilla things)
<Hobbsee> lol true - it can be rather a pain
* Hobbsee is tempted to upgrade it
<nalioth> firefox builds easily, i dont understand how they have t-bird set up
<Hobbsee> didnt think it was too difficult, different parameters to firefox though
<Hobbsee> wonder how complex it is
<Hobbsee> nalioth: sheesh, takes a while to download the sources!
<ftg2> kieran never returned. i wonder if his resolv.conf issue has been resolved.
<sampan> ftg2  that's the odd part about troubleshooting -- it's hard to know whether they didn't come back because it worked or because it didn't :X
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i never could figure out which sources to grab
<Hobbsee> i did the .tar.gz from the main mozilla site, and the ones from dapper repos, to upgrade it
<Hobbsee> i dont expect it to build, but we'll see
<Hobbsee> but i'd love 1.5 in dapper
<nalioth> enigmail broke with the last security update of t-bird
<Hobbsee> seems to work here
<nalioth> i have to gpg my stuff and paste it into tbird now
<Hobbsee> with 1.0.7, it seems to work
<Hobbsee> not sure why the breezy one is havign trouble though
<Hobbsee> nalioth: it failed
* Hobbsee tries again
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i gave up cuz i couldnt tell which sources to d/l
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know how to get an ATI AiW Radeon 8500's TV Tuner to work? I noticed that Kubuntu's HAL didn't pick it up.
<ftg2> sampan: lol, i wish he had come back. i am half tempted to set my own resolv.conf immutable and observe the effect
<sampan> lol
<sebastian> Riddell: cant connect to quaker
<sebastian> [03:23]  [Error]  Connection to Server irc://irc.quaker.eu.org/ failed. name lookup has failed
<Mez> sebastian, another quaker ?
<sebastian> yes
<Mez> It seems they're all around me - and I don't know :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> (I've been finding a lot out about quakers after finding my new house mate is one)
<sebastian> Are you from england?
<sebastian> or Scotland?
<Psi-Jack> !thunderbird1.5
<ubotu> Psi-Jack: I haven't a clue
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Drats. heh
<sebastian> Mez:
<Mez> sebastian, England
<sebastian> there's more chances of finding quakers in england
<sebastian> than here in Costa Rica
<Mez> sebastian, lol
<Riddell> sebastian: you seem to be on irc.quaker
<sebastian> Riddell: and thank god that read not "JOHNY I'M FALLIN!!HELP!"
<weekang> hi
<weekang> how can i get automounting of usb devices 2 work in kubuntu breezy?
<visik7> weekang: it just works
<hawking> whenever I want to load a new keyboard layout with setxkbmap I get this error "Error loading new keyboard description" I think my keyboard layout descriptions are corrupt. what is the package that has the keybord layouts? I should reinstall it.. or does anyone has any other idea?
<weekang> visik7: which directory does it mount my usb drive to?
<visik7>  /media/usbdisk
<weekang> doesn't exist there
<weekang> might be because i'm using xfce-desktop though
<weekang> but i started from kubuntu 5.10
<weekang> visik7, do u have any idea?
<visik7> weekang: have u hal running ?
<weekang> how do i check that?
<weekang> how can i find out?
<Hobbsee> weekang: are you saying that the USB stick doesnt mount in /media/usbdisk, or doesnt show up as an icon on the desktop?
<visik7> weekang: ps ax |grep hal
<weekang>  6783 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/hald
<weekang>  6788 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-acpi
<weekang>  6797 ?        S      0:08 hald-addon-storage
<weekang> 13174 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep hal
<weekang> Hobbsee: both
<weekang> but not showing up as icon is ok
<weekang> since xfce doesn't not display the contents of a folder on the desktop
<weekang> it's just not even automounting in /media
<Hobbsee> does it show up in mount, at all?
<weekang> it doesn't
<weekang> i have 2 mount it myself
<kavit> restart hald?
<weekang> it does appear in /dev/sda though
<weekang> so at least i can mount it
<weekang> how do i restart hald?
<weekang> kill it first and then run it?
<Hobbsee> yeah, usually
<kavit> you could do killall -HUP hald
* Hobbsee wonders if you can stick a line in fstab to mount it automatically
<weekang> ok lemme try
* Hobbsee needs some sleep
<weekang> nope still doesn't work
<weekang> restarted hald
<weekang> yeah hobbsee i was wondering about that myself..
<weekang> anyway thanks guys
<weekang> everyone
<AdTheRat> I've installed kubuntu and it set my root password to be the same as my user password. How do I set the password to be different?
<hawking> whenever I want to load a new keyboard layout with setxkbmap I get this error "Error loading new keyboard description" I think my keyboard layout descriptions are corrupt. what is the package that has the keybord layouts? I should reinstall it.. or does anyone has any other idea?
<AdTheRat> Hmm
<weekang> AdTheRat: this may break your system, but maybe u can 'sudo su' to make urself root, then 'passwd' to change the password.
<weekang> but i think it's not advisable
<AdTheRat> Hmm.. does it by any chance causes some appilcations to go
<AdTheRat> "temriated with child status (1)"
<weekang> it may
<AdTheRat> or something similer?
<AdTheRat> dart
<weekang> don't mess with the root password
<Psi-Jack> weekang: Why would you say it's not advisable to set the root password?
<AdTheRat> I find it odd.. it's not having the root password different to user account
<Psi-Jack> I find it not odd, but absolutely INSANE, not to have a root password set. In the example, what if user accounts get disabled/deleted, or is in some way, unable to be retrieved (say over NIS, as an example). Not having a root password set would really cause a problem. :)
<AdTheRat> Psi, a root password is set
<AdTheRat> it just the same as my user password
<Psi-Jack> Now that's plain stupid.
<AdTheRat> what I think as well
<AdTheRat> but when I insalled it with a root password ifferent to user
<AdTheRat> some Adminstrative programs
<AdTheRat> falls ovr
<weekang> psi-jack: i dunno.. i juz tot ubuntu did it for their own reason
<weekang> u know
<AdTheRat> with some crap about Child Status (1)
<weekang> since u're using that distro
<Psi-Jack> AdTheRat: Umm.. You actually sudo'd to root, to run passwd?
<weekang> u shld follow what the creators did
<weekang> i dunno
<weekang> if they wanted to let u have a different root password easily
<weekang> they would have asked u
<weekang> it's just my feeling
<Psi-Jack> weekang: Yes. They didn't want to ask for the root password during installation. And for users to have direct access to root, ALL the time. It's a newbie thing. And quite honestly, it's a good start.
<AdTheRat> but not a hugely secure way thou, Psi?
<Psi-Jack> AdTheRat: Actually, in a way, it's more secure. Unless problems arrise locally. :)
<weekang> well users do have access to root
<weekang> since the password is the same
<Psi-Jack> AdTheRat: I want to know.. First off, did you explicitely set the root password to the same as your user password?
<weekang> psi: that is the case by default
<Psi-Jack> weekang: root has a disabled password, after initial install.
<weekang> in a default install of kubunu or ubuntu
<weekang> really?
<Psi-Jack> You cannot exlusively login as root, until you manually change the password.
<Psi-Jack> sudo su, for example, is asking for YOUR password, not root's.
<Psi-Jack> As for that really. Yes, really. :)
<weekang> ok
<weekang> here
<weekang> http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:meok2Pk9Yj0J:www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root+create+root+account+ubuntu&hl=en&client=firefox
<weekang> "The root account is disabled when you first install Ubuntu. The first user created during the installation has administrative rights on the system, and can run programs as root with sudo, using only their normal user password. For example: sudo apt-get update.
<weekang> If you wish to use the root account in more traditional UNIX fashion, you can set the root password by typing sudo passwd root. This will allow you to use su or login as root on the console.
<weekang> If you need a shell with root privileges, run sudo -s.
<weekang> All uses of sudo will require the user's password."
<weekang> might be useful, found from google but only exists in cache
<weekang> oops
<weekang> did i cause netsplit?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Psi-Jack> weekang: Did you DOS attack freenode's network? :)
<weekang> heh
<weekang> anyway
<weekang> i think
<weekang> sudo passwd root
<weekang> will create a root account
<Psi-Jack> Right.
<Psi-Jack> I could have told you that. IN fact. I think I did say something about it earlier. :)
<AdTheRat> what did I miss in the netspilt?
<weekang> oh wait
<weekang> i guess that's for adtherat
<weekang> heh
<weekang> i tot u were him
<AdTheRat> I got caugh in the netspilt ^^;
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<AdTheRat> so I've missed everything after..
<AdTheRat> <AdTheRat> just explain, cause I'm coming from different Linux build a long time ago and hearing why root password should be diferent to user password :P
<weekang> adtherat: sudo passwd root
<weekang> but i'm wondering
<weekang> after one creates a root account with a different password
<weekang> will sudo on the user account require the user password or the root password?
<weekang> it gets confusing
<AdTheRat> sudo requires root password
<weekang> adtherat: i think ubuntu may have different behavior
<weekang> what do u think psi-jack
<AdTheRat> Psi-Jack, just wondering if you could explain how having the password the same on Kubuntu would mean it be more secure?
<Psi-Jack> AdTheRat: Eh?
<AdTheRat> <Psi-Jack> AdTheRat: Actually, in a way, it's more secure. Unless problems arrise locally. :)
<Psi-Jack> AdTheRat: No, sudo requires YOUR own password.
<Psi-Jack> Not root's.
* AdTheRat blinks
<AdTheRat> but I thought sudo does root adminstations.. ouu...
<Psi-Jack> Yes. Your /own/ user's password.
<weekang> yes see
<AdTheRat> I think I'm starting to understand..
<weekang> it's abit weird on ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> AdTheRat: It does. sudo is a great tool. :)
<Psi-Jack> weekang: No, it's not wierd. This is standard.
<weekang> really?
<Psi-Jack> Uhh yeah...
<weekang> sudo always requires ur own password?
<Psi-Jack> You could actually make it NOT require a password at all, with sudo.
<Psi-Jack> With configuration changes to sudoers.conf. :)
<weekang> i tot it was just a convenient shortcut for first su then execute the program
* AdTheRat sudders at that thought..
<weekang> on other distros of linux esp
<weekang> anyway
<weekang> my usb drive also shows up on lsusb
<Psi-Jack> It's just /really/ good practice to use root only when necessary.
<weekang> ok
<weekang> i just don't see it automounted anywhere
<weekang> anyone got any advice?
<AdTheRat> Hmmmm, ok, so what is sudo do, really?
<AdTheRat> it's that like, if my user account have root permission... it lets me do roots stuff with sudo instead of having to log in as root?
<hawking> anyone who can do me a favor?
<hawking> my keyboard layouts are corrupt can someone send me the directory /etc/X11/xkb ?
<hawking> I'll really appreciate
* AdTheRat wanders to ubuntu.com and finds out about sudo
<jamzed> Hi.
<weekang> btw
<weekang> does anyone know if grub can be uninstalled from the MBR?
<AdTheRat> that would scare me..
<AdTheRat> personally, I would just install differnent boot loader rather then uninstall a boot loader
<weekang> btw
<weekang> does anyone know if grub can be uninstalled from the MBR?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.. Does K/ubuntu not install ide-scsi for use for cdrecord, by default?
<DocTomoe> where would the right channel fr dapper development be?
<robotgeek> DocTomoe: you want to develop or just want support?
<DocTomoe> robotgeek: I am actively betatesting, and there seems to be a serious problem with glibc in the current state
<hawking> Does anyone know what package creates /etc/X11/xkb?
<DocTomoe> robotgeek: no, I do not want to file a bug report virtually nobody reads on launchpad
<robotgeek> DocTomoe: that's not true, however if you go to #ubuntu-devel, they might not respond.
<robotgeek> DocTomoe: best bet is to go in there, and ping someone in there and #ubuntu, and ask them in #ubuntu
<robotgeek> raphink meet DocTomoe :)
<DocTomoe> k
<raphink> hi robotgeek
<raphink> hi DocTomoe
<DocTomoe> hi raphink
<robotgeek> hey raphink, he has a dapper glibc question
<raphink> ok
<raphink> let's see if I can answer it
<raphink> :s
<DocTomoe> lol, here I go
<DocTomoe> I am using an up-to-date dapper kubuntu
<raphink> mhm
<DocTomoe> whenever I try to enter something in konquerors address bar, it freezes and crashes soon thereafter
<DocTomoe> martin@haguchan:~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror$ konqueror
<DocTomoe> *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x4033d278 ***
<DocTomoe> Alarm clock
<DocTomoe> that is the message that konqueror gives me at crashing.
<raphink> when did that begin?
<DocTomoe> about 4 hours ago
<raphink> hmm
<AdTheRat> hmmm..
<raphink> ok I guess I should update my box and try ;)
<AdTheRat> the things that make the world go round.
<DocTomoe> I especially find that "alarm clock" message interesting.
<DocTomoe> raphink: deleting ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/*history* seemed to work for about 30 minutes, now, I have the exactly same problem.
<igorayeb> I have a problem when i install the kubuntu in a iMAC!
<hawking> setxkbmap tr gives Error loading keyboard description How can i fix that?
<djib> hello
<djib> how can I configure where KDE mounts usb drivec
<djib> because it sometimes mounts it to /media/sda1 and sometimes /media/usbdisc
<djib> it's annoying
<dark_suic> djib, most probably it will mount sometimes on media:/sda1 and other times in /media/usbdisk (i think, may be wrong)
<dark_suic> but you'd probalby can access it from both ways
<dark_suic> but if you want to edit the /media place, just edit (with sudo) /etc/fstab
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> hmm... kdesu is :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<nalioth> dark_suic: please be more specific
<nalioth> sudo + kde_gui_app = mangled permissions
<nalioth> use kdesu + kde_gui_app  (and sudo in the konsole for console apps)
<dark_suic> nalioth, i said sudo because i edit them with vi :P
<dark_suic> and i've just got home from classes :P
<nalioth> dark_suic: understood. but this is a general help channel, and some might take your advice and 'sudo kate' (which causes permissions mangling)
<dark_suic> yep, sorry :) i'm just used to sudo and just never did anything with kdesu (not writing kdesu i mean :P)
<dark_suic> (just because i think that for root privileges is better editing them in console... :P)
<nalioth> dark_suic: we help all kinds of people here, some very new to *nix  ;)
<dark_suic> yeah, i know, i try to help when i can :P
<dark_suic> well, going to eat something, see you :)
<nalioth> enjoy your meal, i'm going to sleep
<fatbrain> hi, is there a way I could re-install the boot-loader?
<dark_suic> fatbrain, you mean grub?
<fatbrain> dark_suic: yes
<dark_suic> sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub
<dark_suic> should work
<dark_suic> bye
<fatbrain> dark_suic: thanks
<fatbrain> (now I just have to figure out how to boot my computer so I sudo apt-get it)
<skript> if I install 'gnome' packange in kubuntu, will it automatically change my default window manager to Gnome or will it keep KDE as default ?
<visik7> where can I find FF and TB 1.5 packages ?
<mase> my amarok keeps telling me the sound device is in use by another application, but its not, how can i force it to play?
<mase> or atleast kill the other application thats "using" it ?
<visik7> alt+f4 :)
<mase> no, doesnt work
<mase> anyone know?
<buscommando> Why doesn't adept have the newest firefox?
<visik7> buscommando: 'couse FF 1.5 isn't in breezy
<visik7> buscommando: check
<visik7> buscommando: check the wiki on howto install FF 1.5 on ubuntu
<buscommando> thank you visik7
<mase> how can i check which application is using my sound device?
<fit4lfe> I have a vmware error that I want to address what is the nearest pastebin >?
<Sarkie> hi
<Sarkie> for some reason adept loads then closes everytime i try and run it
<Sarkie> any ideas on how to fix it?
<kkathman> Sarkie have you recently installed?
<Sarkie> a while a go
<Sarkie> i had ubuntu
<Sarkie> then loaded kubuntu
<Sarkie> havent used it in a while
<kkathman> Sarkie: when you say you "loaded" kubuntu...how did you do that?
<Sarkie> installed the kunbtu-desktop package
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> since you installed, have you made changes to your sources.list?
<Sarkie> nope all orig
<kkathman> ok I wonder if you might paste a copy of your sources.list and let me look at it
<kkathman> paste it to the paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Sarkie> two seconds then
<Sarkie> yeah its loading
<Sarkie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7003
<kkathman> Sarkie: ok they look ok to me
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7004
<kkathman> Sarkie: could you please type this in a konsole and tell me what returns  ps aux | grep adept
<Sarkie> fit4lfe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare?highlight=%28vmware%29
<Sarkie> sarkie   10448  0.0  0.0   2932   636 pts/2    R+   14:59   0:00 grep adept
<kkathman> Sarkie aha!
<Sarkie> still running
<kkathman> you have a running version
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> thats why it starts then quits
<Sarkie> which ones the the psid number
<kkathman> cuz its still running
<kkathman> 10448
<kkathman> odd that it would still be running, but it happens I suppose
<fit4lfe> thx
<fit4lfe> helps alot
<Sarkie> fit4lfe, its ok used it before
<Sarkie> hmm kkathman can you give me the switch for kill,
<kkathman> Sarkie:  should be just kill <pid>
<Sarkie> hmm
<Sarkie> odd
<Sarkie> just did grep
<Sarkie> its changed
<Sarkie> isnt that saying its showing itself?
<Sarkie> ps aux | grep adept
<Sarkie> everytime i run it the pid changes
<kkathman> Sarkie: ohh
<kkathman> if the process is 'grep adept'  then its just showing your grep command :)   I see
<kkathman> I misread up above
<kkathman> I apologize
<Sarkie> its ok, i thought so, but i use Sun Unix since its old, mite be updated
<kkathman> Sarkie: usually, adept returns without running only if the sources.list doesnt exist (which is not true) or its currently running...which doesnt seem to be the case.
<kkathman> Sarkie:  so, we have something very unusual I think
<Sarkie> rather
<kkathman> are you running adept, or adept updater?
<Sarkie> adept
<kkathman> hmmm
<Sarkie> can i run it from konsole then it update some stuff
<kkathman> you can try, and you might get some trace, yes
<kkathman> sudo adept should do it
<Sarkie> that worked :S
<kkathman> ahh good....could have been a lock that needed to get reset
<Sarkie> i just need all my plugins, kate, eclipse,
<Sarkie> whats kde version of gedit?
<kkathman> gedit isnt a kde program
<kkathman> its gnome
<kkathman> ohh wait
<kkathman> hehe its kate
<Sarkie> really
<Sarkie> pff
<Sarkie> kates a bit over the top some times
<Sarkie> so do like to read what you like to dont you :P
<kkathman> kwrite is ok
<kkathman> but kate is nice..and full featured
<kkathman> its more than gedit, yes
<Sarkie> yeah i like it :P
<kkathman> but if you have gnome and kubuntu, you can use gedit with no probs
<kkathman> I do
<visik7> anybody know where is the setting of Konsole to not to close it when bash ended ?
<Sarkie> well thanx alot im offski
<cello_rasp> can anyone tell me, does komba allow the user to mount a samba share to the filesystem?
<DizzyDiz> Hello everyone
<DizzyDiz> I got a question
<DizzyDiz> I installed the gxine plugin for firefox and nowI can't seem to get rid of it
<DizzyDiz> I've deleted all symbolic links from my plugins folder
<fit4lfe> what is the easiest way to upgrade to firefox 1.5 ?
<DizzyDiz> I re-installed mplayer links
<DizzyDiz> And it still tries to load up when I open an mp3 file over with firefox
<DizzyDiz> If I uninstall it I can't get any of my other plugins to work (totem-xine, mplayer, kaffine, whatever.
<DizzyDiz> Can somebody help me?
<visik7> how can see h264 ?
<DizzyDiz> Insterestingly enough, I tried getting rid of my profile and starting with a new profile and the new profile doesn't see any plugins.
<DizzyDiz> Not even gxine
<DizzyDiz> But I bet if I restore my old profile gxine will be the default media handler
<DizzyDiz> What gives?
<andrzej> somebody have a repo with thunderbird 1.5?
<DizzyDiz> Do I have to re-install Firefox?
<DizzyDiz> If so is there a deb of deerpark somewhere that I can grab?
<DizzyDiz> Anybody else have a prblem getting rid of the gxine plugin?
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> sudo apt-get remove gxine helps, I think
<kkathman> howdy Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> hullo
<mcscruff> is there a command to see the temperature of my pc?
<DizzyDiz> Sorry TM_T I just saw that... I already tried removing gxine
<kkathman> mcscruf yes
<kkathman> mcscruff cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<mcscruff> kkathman, i ended up just installing a system tray thing that tells me :(
<BuZzY> how good is postnuke?
<DizzyDiz> Ok I just reinstalled firefox deer park and at first the gxine plugin stopped loading...
<DizzyDiz> Then when I restored my profile folder the problem came back
<DizzyDiz> Apparently gxine sets something under your profile folder to register itself as the default media handler and I can't figure out what it is.
<DizzyDiz> What's the easiest way to search all files in a directory heirarchy for the occurrences of the text gxine?
<DizzyDiz> I'm not good enough at the command line to hack up a command.
<DizzyDiz> I FOUND IT!!!
<DizzyDiz> That sneaky gxine app snuck a symbolic link into my ~/.mozilla/plugins folder!
<DizzyDiz> I'll never touch that again.
<DizzyDiz> Thanx everyone for your help
<yellowdart> DIzzyDiz, you can also change the actual protocol handler in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/prefs.js ...check this out (sure it's not for ubuntu, but it still works) http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Firefox_Settings
<yellowdart> I'm having a problem with Kmail, trying to use IMAP but my filters wont work...can anybody help?
<eldnar> Is there a way to turn off the messages when people enter/leave the room?
<eldnar> in irc?  I'm using GAIM
<ztonzy> hey :)
<ztonzy> anyone know and reason why the built in webcam driver(Spca5xx) in Kubuntu (breezy) always freezy entire system? and how can I remove the drivers or deselect them in installstage and then to install the latest and original one
<^archer^> ciao, scusate l'intrusione ma sto cercando di imparare la chat
<dandielionous> hello
<dandielionous> Do any of you know what "~" means before a file?
<ztonzy> ^archer^, sorry ?
<neoncode> Hey I have 2 HD's in my computer one has linux on it but I want to reformat the other. What apps are there to reformat this other drive, prefrably grapical.
<ztonzy> I guess this is a chat with english language :)
<ztonzy> no one has any answer on cam driver ?
<dandielionous> As far as I know ztonzy .
<ztonzy> dandielionous, :)
<dandielionous> I'm sorry I don't know about the cam driver.  But I believe the chat is in English.
<dandielionous> :)
<ztonzy> dandielionous, ah...you missed my question, Spca5xx is the driver, built in, in Breezy, ever since Breezy came it freezes system when I try to use it
<^archer^> come si fa registarrsi?
<ztonzy> dandielionous, not when seperate installed how ever
<ztonzy> ^archer^, try english :)
<dandielionous> That's odd.
<dandielionous> Yes I just came in ztonzy .
<tech9iner> moin mates.. ;] 
<dandielionous> I was looking for information about editing the font in gaim.
<ztonzy> dandielionous, yes, it works with my creative nx pro webcam actually...the driver from its site
<ztonzy> tech9iner, hi
<dandielionous> It keeps telling me that there is a file that starts with ~.
<dandielionous> I think there are some invisible files.
<ztonzy> http://mxhaard.free.fr/index.html <--- the source
<dandielionous> I can find the files if I know specifically where they are.
<dandielionous> In my terminal window.
<dandielionous> But I"m not finding the file that I'm looking for to edit.
<dandielionous> Because it seems those files are invisible.
<ztonzy> dandielionous, tried that too...it is difficult to change such settings in gaim :-\
<tech9iner> did i asked yet.. [aye ztonzy ;] ] .. is there http/ftp install sources available for kubuntu please?.. got old toughbook with unstable dvd/cd drive too tweaky for iso install media.. thanks
<zix> hi all
<DjDarkman> hy ,i need a program for mounting all types of cd images ,please recomend me some
<dandielionous> I was able to edit the font from vim.
<zix> how to switch back to ubuntu from kubuntu?
<DjDarkman> zix: sudo apt-get install kde
<ztonzy> tech9iner, sorry I dont get what you want to say
<DjDarkman> oups
<dandielionous> But I'm not finding the program that has the font settings for anything other than what I can do from gaim itself.
<tech9iner> ztonzy: just hi to you is all.. question for all ;] ] 
<ztonzy> tech9iner, ah
<ztonzy> :)
<DjDarkman> i need a program for mounting all types of cd images ,please recomend me some
<tech9iner> needing alternate way to install kubuntu iso via network please
<ztonzy> tech9iner,is this what you mean ;) ?  http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<dandielionous> I'm wondering if there is some way to see the files that start with ~.
<dandielionous> So I could edit that program for gaim.
<zix> how to switch back to ubuntu from kubuntu?
<tech9iner> ztonzy: mate.. needing http or ftp install or network install process.. ive already downloaded the iso mate.. thanks for feedback though ;] 
<dandielionous> So I could find that program in my terminal window.
<ztonzy> dandielionous, tried ' locate ~* '  ??
<dandielionous> kewl ty ztonzy.
<ztonzy> dandielionous, might be good too to do: ' sudo updatedb '   first
<ztonzy> also
<dandielionous> nothing with the locate command.
<skript> xdpyinfo says my 1024x768 res is at 72x72 dpi... is that ok ? shouldn't it be something like 75x75 or 96x96 ?
<zix> how to switch back to ubuntu from kubuntu?
<ztonzy> dandielionous, do ' sudo updatedb ' so it updates the locate database
<yellowdart> tech9iner, when you are installing via CD/DVD does it fail half-way through?? i had a similar problem installing on an Inspiron 8000. had to use 5.04 media and dist-upgrade
<DjDarkman> zix: did you originaly installed ubuntu?
<ztonzy> zix, depends how you mean, different wm or system ?
<dandielionous> says I can't do that ztonzy .
<zix> DjDarkman: yup.
<ztonzy> dandielionous, weird
<dandielionous> updateb command not found.
<ztonzy> dandielionous, not sudo either ?
<DjDarkman> zix: than you should select gnome in the login
<dandielionous> in sudo
<ztonzy> dandielionous, db  not b
<zix> kde messes gnome all up
<dandielionous> okay
<yellowdart> tech9iner: also, i had to remove the cd from sources.list
<tech9iner> yellowdart: ur not telling me what i want to hear chum!! lol.. yes bout halfway thru starts failing install file access.. an i had already installed 504 and upgraded to kubuntu.. couple of bug implied clean install
<DjDarkman> zix: then remove it
<zix> DjDarkman: i'm asking how.
<dandielionous> Just gives me my command line back now.
<DjDarkman> zix: sudo apt-get remove kde
<DjDarkman> or from synaptic
<zix> that's not the whole package
<ztonzy> dandielionous, okey, blank ?
<zix> i need whole kubuntu gone
<zix> but that's a metapackage..
<zix> >.<
<dandielionous> My command prompt after I typed sudo updatedb ztonzy .
<ztonzy> dandielionous, you did "sudo updatedb"
<ztonzy> ok
<dandielionous> Yes just blank.
<dandielionous> yes.
<dandielionous> Then I tried locate again.
<dandielionous> Just gives my back my prompt.
<ztonzy> dandielionous, then do:  ' locate ~* '
<bobesponja> i don't know if it's too late for drapper but please consider using showimg instead of gwenview, it's faster and has better features seehttp://www.jalix.org/projects/showimg/
<tech9iner> oh well.. gotta run now anyhoo.. tanx for 'bean' here me new kMates ;] ] 
<bobesponja> http://www.jalix.org/projects/showimg/
<dandielionous> Do I need the single quotes?
<ztonzy> dandielionous, sorry, I am in XP :P
<dandielionous> ggggrrrrr
<dandielionous> lol
<ztonzy> dandielionous, no, they are just showing what to type in terminal
<dandielionous> Sorry ztonzy I'm in kubuntu.
<DjDarkman> i need a program for mounting all types of cd images ,please recomend me some
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<ztonzy> dandielionous, well, I am in the one in the wrong OS !
<ztonzy> heeh
<dandielionous> I thought locate in windows located your cursor.
<zix> argh
<zix> why is everybody ignoring me?
<dandielionous> That's okay ztonzy .
<dandielionous> zix hello
<dandielionous> lol
<zix> hi
<zix> :o
<yellowdart> zix: i'm guessing that if you use synaptic in gnome then you can select "remove-completely"
<ztonzy> dandielionous, 'locate'  is a command finding files in a linux terminal
<zix> yellowdart: i can't go on GNOME bcuz that's messed up even with GDM
<dandielionous> Okay well I notice sometimes people give me commands that don't necessarily work on my computer ztonzy .
<zix> the installation of kubuntu changes some things
<ztonzy> dandielionous, it SHOULD work :)
<zix> and i'd like to have those back
<zix> :S
<dandielionous> I don't know if that has to do with updates or versions of kubuntu or what.
<kkathman> what commands?
<aron> hi ... i need some help with rosegarden
<yellowdart> zix: you can't change the session to gnome in KDM?
<zix> yellowdart: yes i can
<zix> but it messes GNOME all over just like in GDM
<kkathman> dandielionous:  which commands might you be talking about?
<zix> it uses KDE skins, uses the kde clock applet, stuff like that
<ztonzy> dandielionous, I would like to know myself why the webcam driver in Breezy doesnt work! messes up my system, systemfreeze...how to remove it completly or deselect at install-stage
<dandielionous> locate works when I type in gaim ztonzy same as find does.
<aron>  hi ... i need some help with rosegarden
<dandielionous> I'm trying to find the gaim files that start with ~.
<ztonzy> then I can go back into Kubuntu and test new kopete
<ztonzy> dandielionous, ok
<yellowdart> zix: you should be able to kill those processes in the system monitor
<aron>  hi ... i need some help with rosegarden
<zix> ok
<ztonzy> dandielionous, in user folders ?
* zix slaps aron 
<kkathman> dandielionous: do a little research on locate and find    man  locate   and    man find    you'll find there is a significant difference
<ztonzy> dandielionous, or lib ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<aron> anyone ???
<dandielionous> ty for the advice kkathman  I'm just getting used to those commands.
<dandielionous> I'm getting braver over here.
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> I'm trying to edit the font for gaim.
<nlindblad> hello kkathman
<aron> does anyone here know anything about rosegarden ???
* ztonzy want to know why SPCA5xx driver is messed up in Breezy
<kkathman> dandielionous: not a problem..in general commands should work on all linux versions, but the results may differ, of course :)
<DjDarkman> i need a program for mounting all types of cd images ,please recomend me some
<kkathman> hi nlindblad
<dandielionous> I can't find ~/.gtkrc-2.0 this file.
<iantec> which audio player can stream from the net?
<dandielionous> I can find some ~ files.
<aron> then im gone again ... thanx for the help guys
<dandielionous> But they are invisible and I have to know almost exactly where they are in order to find them.
<kkathman> uhm  ~  refers to your home directory...its not part of the filename :)
<dandielionous> I have to be in the correct directory.
<Tm_T> iantec: can play stream or broadcast stream?
<ztonzy> nlindblad, your name sounds swedish :)
<ztonzy> nlindblad, hi btw ... or "hej" :)
<dandielionous> When I was in my home directory and typed cd ~ I change to an invisible gaim directory.
<dandielionous> Sorry not giving the complete command.
<ztonzy> dandielionous, all directorys which starts with .folder   is invisible
<ztonzy> I ment dot
<kkathman> dandielionous: what is this file supposed to do?
<dandielionous> How do I see those directories?
<dandielionous> It controls the font for gaim.
<kkathman> dandielionous:  gaim files are in your home directory under .gaim
<ztonzy> dandielionous, do:  ls .*  in homedirectory
<dandielionous> Not what I can set in preferences.
<nlindblad> ztonzy: yepp, I'm Swedish
<ztonzy> nlindblad, nice, I am too
<kkathman> dandielionous: I have no such file in my system, and I use gaim
<nlindblad> ztonzy: roligt
<kkathman> dandielionous: are you sure you have the correct name of the file?
<dandielionous> dandielionous@dandielionous:~$
<ztonzy> nlindblad, jo :)  ...but your connection looks otherwhise...and mine is cloaked
<Tm_T> nlindblad: swedish... hyrrrr
<Tm_T> ;)
<dandielionous> Okay that sounds about right that they were under ~/.
<Tm_T> nlindblad: hur mr du?
<iantec> hmmm. sorry but im new to linux.... the way winamp can play from internet radio
<ztonzy> Tm_T, mr*
<Tm_T> ztonzy: aye, typo
<Tm_T> fingers hurts, so can'
<Tm_T> t type well
<ztonzy> okej
<kkathman> dandielionous: thats what I indicated earlier :)
<Tm_T> ...as you can see
<Tm_T> too much work
<dandielionous> I got this ~/.gtkrc-2.0 from here http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q18
<dandielionous> Well you are making things clearer kkathman.
<dandielionous> But I still can't find that file to edit it.
<eldnar> Anyone here use GAIM for Kbuntu?
<nlindblad> Tm_T: bara bra, sjlv?
<dandielionous> And find or locate does not seem to find that file.
<kkathman> dandielionous: there is no such file as you indicated
<kkathman> eldnar: yes I do
<dandielionous> Okay I guess I can stop driving myself crazy then.
<dandielionous> ty kkathman .
<Tm_T> nlindblad: bra tack
<dandielionous> So do you know which file controls the font for gaim?
<Tm_T> nlindblad: btw I'm finnish and that was almost all I can speak swedish :p
<kkathman> i wont say that the file doesnt exist... but the file doesnt exist on my system at least
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off ->
<kkathman> eldnar: what do you need regarding GAIM on Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<Tm_T> I was going away ->
<iantec> what are you guys using to listen to internet radio?
<ztonzy> Tm_T, kde 3.5 ?
<dandielionous> Okay well thanks for the help.
<dandielionous> I think I have a little bit to go on.
<ztonzy> brb
<e_machinist> When I install kubuntu-desktop metapackage is there any easy way to remove all the gnome stuff afterwords?
<JohnFlux> e_machinist: unless you are short on diskspace, don't bother
<JohnFlux> e_machinist: and the answer is there is no easy way that I know of
<JakubS> remove gtk
<JohnFlux> hah, yeah that would do it
<e_machinist> JakubS: haha, yah, that would work. Didn't think of that.
<JohnFlux> JakubS: hey JakubS
<JakubS> hello
<melonipoika> hi guys, can anyone help me with my wireless? i'm getting crazy, it is dissconfiguring automaticly!
<JohnFlux> JakubS: for zeroconf:/     is it possible to display an html page if there's no files?
<melonipoika> i use a wireless card to get access to the internet trough another computer, that is connected to the adsl modem
<JohnFlux> JakubS: people get confused when they do zeroconf:/  or remote:/   and see nothing at all
<e_machinist> So the gnome "system" (if you will) stuff won't even load if I use the KDM? (I just want to make sure I'm not using more resources than necessary is all)
<JohnFlux> JakubS: I hate blank screens myself ;)
<JohnFlux> JakubS: a message (not a popup)  saying "No machines with zeroconf support were detected"
<JohnFlux> JakubS: or whatever
<JakubS> i wonder, kioslave would get listDir() request and then?
<JakubS> ioslave only responds to requests made by app, it cannot just push some data by itself
<JohnFlux> JakubS: for kde4, I'm thinking that the konqueror that displays icons etc  should be changed so if there's no files then it calls another function to get an (optional) html page which it then renders
<wolki> hi!
<wolki> i'm playing a bit with kde for the first time in ages... is there a way to have it stop opening everything in the same konqueror window?
<wolki> Using kde3.5, btw
<wolki> and how can I make it show a label for the k menu? i've seen on screenshots that it's possible, and have found some instructions on kicker hacks, but I don't really get them ^^;;
<Teknokid> hello all!
<e_machinist> Holla Teknokid
<Teknokid> long time listener, first time caller...
<ninnghizidha> asd
<Teknokid> playing with kubuntu, so far so good, I'm very very new.....
<RickKnight> Can anyone here help with ipw2200?
<e_machinist> good to hear.
<Teknokid> any tips as to where I canresearch how to get my dlink dwl-g650 card to work?
* e_machinist uses a creative blaster serial modem...
<e_machinist> heh.
<tech9iner> so mates.. am i wasting time here please.. kubuntu's burned iso install disc seems stuck bout 8 mins now on 75% 'Installing the kernel - retrieving and installing kubuntu-artwork-usplash...' ?.. no hdd lite activity confirmation.. cddrive lite no activity?.. did my 4th!!! attempt at kubuntu isntallation with fresh, better quality cdrw [3rd burn attempt! ;[]  media.. likewise fail please?
* tech9iner thinks a artwork splash should NOT imply 45 mins install process 
<tech9iner> k .. diff tact then mates.. please o course ;] .. what is the 'base install' please?.. does it include gui desktop?.. or command line operations only?.. thinking maybe base install to just getit on board FINally!.. then upgrade via synaptic or aptget to full kubuntu?
* tech9iner has, sadly.. invested round 5 hours in trying 1st ever kubuntu install.. arg!
<wolki> tech9iner: what base install do you mean? the server install?
<tech9iner> aye wolki
<tech9iner> waaay too many hours to install new distro for sure ;[
<wolki> that one is command line only. but it's not that hard to install a graphical desktop from there
<wolki> tech9iner: sounds more like a cd that's broken
<tech9iner> coolness.. prolly no synaptic for this gui-dependent foo.. but apt-get prolly on basic?
<wolki> never installed kubuntu itself (only ubuntu, just here for some questions really)
<wolki> yes
<wolki> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<wolki> for kde, ubuntu-desktop for gnome
<tech9iner> yea wolki .. sadly ive tried 3 diff iso burns.. varified checksums.. blah blah.. but every attempt.. SANS me 1st ubuntu 5.0.4 then aptget upgrade to buggy kubuntu.. was me only completion route of kubuntu experience thusfar chum.. raises ?'s bout k sadly..
<wolki> might be a good idea to "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" first and remove the cd so it'll get everything from the repos
<wolki> tech9iner: tried lower speeds? heard that can cause problems sometimes... never did for me, though
<tech9iner> thanks for feedback wolki ;] .. appreciated muchly guv.. great pt on removing cd source.. tanx that ;] 
<wolki> tech9iner: you're welcome :)
* tech9iner reaches over with sledgehammer to kill 4th failed k install..
* tech9iner "input this mddrfckr!! rofl
<JohnFlux> When I press the multimedia keys on my laptop, they do nothing.  xev doesn't see them, dmesg doesn't see them, nothing sees them
<yellowdart> tech9iner: like i said, my install on my inspiron 8000 was buggy so i had to do 5.04 and remove the cdrom from /apt/sources.list
<yellowdart> tech9iner: then i did a dist-upgrade
<tech9iner> yellowdart: is that wy my k was buggy after i aptget upgraded to it from u 5.0.4 install?.. thanks btw 4 input..
<yellowdart> tech9iner: did you remove the cdrom from your sources.list? I found that was the main problem i was running into
<tech9iner> jhchrist!.. cant even seem to complete base install.. damn.. pitiful indeed
<kenzu> HI
<kkathman> tech9iner:  what seems to be the issue on install
<tech9iner> no i didnt know bout this advisory till today yellowdart sadly..
<JakubS> JohnFlux: maybe you need some acpi module
<kenzu> hi
<tech9iner> kkathman: cant seem to complete direct from iso burned cd thusfar guv?.. never completes here.. even base cli only install is locked up as i type this.. ;[[[
<yellowdart> tech9iner: i didnt find it anywhere either...it was just a "shot-in-the-dark" that I tried and now my lappy works great
<kkathman> hmm sounds possibly like a bad disk maybe?  I dunno... I've installed it 4 times with no insance
<kkathman> or error
<tech9iner> one would think yellowdart that since you and 2 other chaps have advised same.. it'd be all over install tips eh?..
<tech9iner> kkathman: sadly.. ive burned it 3x to 3 diff brands/quality cdrw's chum.. all to failure.. and MORE! grey hair ;] ] 
<kkathman> tech9iner: hmm... do you get errors on install, or what?  Where does it stop?
<tech9iner> diff steps.. just now im looking over at base [server]  install [and 5th overall! ;[]  attempt.. screen flashing ea second but stuck on line 'kernel_thread_helper_0x5/0xb' and cd lite is nonactive.. hdd lite likewise.. ;[[
<kkathman> tech9iner:  Is this ubuntu or kubuntu?   Have you tried a LiveCD ?
<AoP> My HDD light doesnt work at all on linux
<tech9iner> HENCE wy i was asking over an over here and #u for http/ftp install sources.. this old old cf-71 toughbook has unstable dvd/cdrom drive.. but aparently of all main distros.. u/k dont offer http / ftp install sources/mirrors SADly..
<tech9iner> livecd kkathman ?.. yes.. booted up fine.. slow as hell on this old Pll 366 / 128ram of course.. but booted n ran sluggishly but ran stable..
* tech9iner reaches over to powerdown/kill k-server base install.. arrrg
<kkathman> tech9iner: I would do tech9iner  Ok  good to know that.   While the sources.list is critical after install, its not particularly critical DURING the install and that CDROM reference is absolutely mandatory during install
<wolki> is there a way to make konqueror stop oening everything in the same window?
<kkathman> oops hehe hang over from another line
<nalioth> wolki: i'm sure there is a ctrl- or shift- click combination
<kkathman> what you might try...if possible, is to use your install disk on another machine...to verify the disk..though after 3 tries I'd thing you'd get one right :)
<damnhil> Does anyone have KDE logout problems such as popping up a lot of dialogs saying program crashed?
<kkathman> tech9iner:  or try something other than a server install
<wolki> nalioth: maybe... i want it to default to new window for everything, though... except maybe middle-click on web pages, but i could just use firefox for that
<wolki> thanks anyway
<hawking> I need help with keyboard layout
<hawking> no matter what I tried
<hawking> I can't change it to tr
<eldnar> Can I use .rpm's on Kubuntu?
<hawking> setxkbmap gives ---> Error loading keyboard description
<hawking> anyone can help?
<kavit> eldnar: try alien
<damnhil> hawking: what's tr in keyboard layout?
<eldnar> I'm sorry... I'm really new... What is alien?
<hawking> damnhil : turkish
<nalioth> eldnar: try finding source code first (before using non kubuntu packages)
<kavit> eldnar: it is an application that will let you use .rpms on ubuntu
<eldnar> Basically I'm trying to download this: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=137778&package_id=151258&release_id=344551
<mac__> is there any way to force "adept" to remember what I had "State filter" set to last time?  I'd like to make it a default that it only shows "Upgradeable"... currently by default it shows ALL packages, which causes unnecessary delays...
<eldnar> and want to know which I should use
<nalioth> eldnar: can you compile software?
<eldnar> I've never done it before
<nalioth> eldnar: if you have patience, i can try to create an ubuntu deb for it
<eldnar> Sure that would be nice... when you say patience what should I expect?
<nalioth> eldnar: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<eldnar> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<eldnar> sorry
<m_tadeu> hi....once again i'm unable to ping 127.0.0.1....any ideas?
<hawking> someone tell me a cool ftp client for kde
<arrinmurr> hawking: konqueror? ;)
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: check /etc/hosts
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: er wait
<hawking> arrinmurr : I knew someone would tell that
* gerardcb_away is back.
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: do "ifconfig lo"  does it exist?
<arrinmurr> hawking: heh, well, kasablanca? kbear?
<hawking> arrinmur : :) konqueror is could enough
<m_tadeu> JohnFlux: yep...what am I looking for?
<hawking> arrinmur : lol that was good
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: hmm. strange I have the same thing
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: stupid kubuntu doesn't set up loopback correctly
<tech9iner> other than server kkathman ?.. gui default or server only installs off cd im aware mate?
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: temporary solution:  do ifconfig lo 127.0.0.
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: temporary solution:  do ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1
* tech9iner chuckles on using 'stupid' refs to distro in distro's irc community channel rofl
<m_tadeu> JohnFlux: this is happening once a day...i notice this 'cos I have my pc as a web server and sudenly i lose access to it from my work
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: I think it's to do with how they've tried tosetup ip6
<m_tadeu> JohnFlux: I think there's a way to desable ipv6...do you know how?
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: no sorry
<rjm101> Hello to all, I need some help on getting my web cam to work, does anyone know about spca5xx
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: doing that ifconfig thing should fix it until next reboot
<melonipoika> hi guys, could anyone check my /etc/network/interfaces to tell me what is wrong? i can't configure the wireless. this is the link to it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7019
<JohnFlux> rjm101: google ? :)
<JohnFlux> melonipoika: get it working manually without using interfaces first perhaps
<rjm101> I did everything that google has to offer, and still does not work
<m_tadeu> JohnFlux: didn't work for me...still can't ping 127.0.0.1
<melonipoika> JohnFlux, could you please tell me how to do it?
<JohnFlux> melonipoika: stupid question, but did you switch it on hardware wise
<JohnFlux> melonipoika: the switch on your laptop
<JohnFlux> melonipoika: look on the internet for how sorry.
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: ifconfig lo up
<melonipoika> yes, it is on, thanks in any case
<JohnFlux> m_tadeu: then run ifconfig    and check its ip is 127.0.0.1  and mask is 255.0.0.0
<melonipoika> JohnFlux, what do you mean with configure it manually?
<m_tadeu> JohnFlux: Thanks a lot...
<ztonzy> how to get USB devices to mount automatically ?
<nalioth> ztonzy: they should mount automatically
<trance> create an entry in fstab file...
<ztonzy> nalioth: it doesnt
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there, do you suggest me something to decode files back from mp3 to wav in linux?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there, do you suggest me something to decode files back from mp3 to wav in linux?
<trance> /dev//sda1  /mnt/directoy vfat rw,user,noauto 0 0
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there, do you suggest me something to decode files back from mp3 to wav in linux?
<trance> try putting this line in /etc/fstab and c if it worKs
<trance> /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash auto noauto,user 0 0
<trance> this might work better though
<B[u] ZzY> !mysql
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hawking> when I do apt-get dist-upgrade to get kde 3.5 will there be a problem if I have other lines in my sources.list file? I mean when I do that it also tries to get some linux-images.. do i have to get them too for kde 3.5 or shall i just remove that lines from sources.list ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there, do you suggest me something to decode files back from mp3 to wav in linux?
<tech9iner> 8th time a charm twould seem here!! woohoo.. 77% done with k install as i type.. surprised at choosing server only isntall to see ascii graphic / menus tho..
<tech9iner> alas.. long as it works i say..
<ftg2> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_DOddo> hi i have a proplenm with the kde menu! i can't seem to alter the content!
<_DOddo> I think i'ts a owner issue or something like that
<DizzyDiz> hello
<yellowdart> DizzyDiz: hello
<DizzyDiz> i have a problem getting amarok to play as loud as XMMS
<DizzyDiz> anybody else have that same problem?
<ftg2> DizzyDiz: try going into the mixer and playing with the pcm slider.. i am pretty sure xmms uses that for volume control
<ftg2> DizzyDiz: as opposed to Master
<DizzyDiz> well that's the thing, if I config XMMS to use the software volume control it's still louder than Amarok.
<DizzyDiz> the thing is my Amarok just doesn't play as loud as I'd like it to.
<DizzyDiz> it's not a big problem though
<mase> DizzyDiz, then config alsamixer
<mase> or kdevolume
<DizzyDiz> more important problem I'm having, and I should've mentioned this first, is kded is reported as using upwards of 80% of the CPU.
<DizzyDiz> It just started happening and I don't know why.
<tech9iner> k mates.. finished FINally k server install.. sitting at prompt.. was following advise here and ''' "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" first and remove the cd ''' but not seeing any clear cd drive ref in said file?
<DizzyDiz> i was messing around all morning long trying to get my multimedia apps tune right, (having trouble with MPlayer and GXine plugins for firefox) and I ended up re-installing Firefox and the MPlayer plugin.
<tech9iner> clues appreciated mateyzz.. ;] 
<DizzyDiz> after that I rebooted and eversince then my CPU has been spiking at 99%
<nlindblad> hello everyone
<kkathman> tech9iner:  should be a line in sources.list that clearly has cd-rom in it...usually the top line in fact
<nlindblad> DizzyDiz: what does top tell you?
<kkathman> but that might not be there for the server install
<DizzyDiz> hold on...
<tech9iner> ROFLMFAO.. /me looks in mirrored closet doors and notes his skin's 'dumkopf' color.. arg..
<Nemezis> when I watch DVD with Kaffeine on Kubuntu 5.10, using Xine's engine (driver xv) the dvd is too slow.
<Nemezis> any idea?
<Nemezis> on Windows it works great
<tech9iner> me ADD-addled bawrain skipped top line as header/titles..
<DizzyDiz> yeah top says kded is at 80%
<nlindblad> okey
<tech9iner> tanx all.. so commented out top cd ref line.. safe to otherwise uncomm offered 'universe' blah blah repos / sources mates please?
<JohnFlux> Nemezis: type xvinfo   and check you do have xv
<DizzyDiz> CPU 93.1% user
<tech9iner> and furthermore.. any great and trusted sources to add other than in default list ?
<nlindblad> DizzyDiz: hang on
<JohnFlux> Nemezis: if it says lots of stuff then you have.  if you don't it will just says so
<DizzyDiz> I had this same problem in MEpis which is why I switched to Kubuntu
<Nemezis> JohnFlux: I do have it
<JohnFlux> Nemezis: what video card?
<Nemezis> JohnFlux: nv
<DizzyDiz> I thought it had something to do with either the multimedia apps I was screwing with or the eye candy I have installed (3ddesk)
<JohnFlux> Nemezis: do you have nvidia's drivers?
<tech9iner> are there any kde specific sources ill need for k please?
<DizzyDiz> I killed 3ddeskd and that didn't get rid of it.
<JohnFlux> tech9iner: /topic
<DizzyDiz> I closed all of my multimedia apps, Xmms and Amarok.
<Nemezis> JohnFlux:         Driver          "nv"
<Nemezis> yes I do
<Nemezis> I might not have 3D support
<tech9iner> ahhh.. mea culpa an tx JohnFlux ;] ] 
<nlindblad> DizzyDiz: what version of KDE are you using?
<DizzyDiz> 3.5
<ftg2> Nemezis: definitely not using the default nv driver
<Nemezis> ok
<Nemezis> thanks
<nlindblad> DizzyDiz: okey, according to some mailinglists this has been an issue in early 3.1 releases
<DizzyDiz> ok
<DizzyDiz> has anyone been able to resolve it?
<nlindblad> DizzyDiz: most threads/mails mention 'kat', the Desktop search engine
<tech9iner> hmmm.. 'sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop' just got me 'E: Invalid operation kubuntu-desktop' error ?
<nlindblad> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nlindblad> you forget the install-part :D
<kkathman> tech9iner: install
<nlindblad> *forgot
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> vg nlindblad :)
<DizzyDiz> hmm...
<tech9iner> rofl.. was copying line provided by other here.. hehe
<nlindblad> kkathman: hi again
<homann> hello
<seashell11> sudo apt-get install kde
<nlindblad> tech9iner: a tip, never paste into the terminal
<kkathman> seashell11: no
<nlindblad> tech9iner: I've had many bad experiences of that
<nlindblad> s/of/with/
<homann> good gui to confugre X11? My screen is a bit small
<kkathman> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<tech9iner> wich is most inclusive please.. kubuntu-desktop?.. or kde please?
<seashell11> I always do the kde, it installs more packages with it
<tech9iner> ahh..
<kkathman> tech9iner: do what I just put there
<nlindblad> homann: KDE has a tool for changing resolution, but it can't change to resolutions not listed by X.org in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seashell11> at least that is what i though maybe im wrong?
<kkathman> you are wrong seashell11
<tech9iner> nm lol.. tx seashell11 .. wait.. what kkathman ?.. problems with more inclusive 'kde' apt install?
<kkathman> tech9iner: please type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> if you want that
<homann> nlindblad: And if i want to tweak more, I have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<nlindblad> homann: correct
<tech9iner> maybe not more inclusive eh..
<kkathman> homann:  you can also try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   that will walk you through your X reconfig
<tech9iner> alllllrighty then.. seems to be rockn down the k dtop now.. tanx chaps..
<nlindblad> homann: what kkathman said ^^
<kkathman> tech9iner: there is no such thing as installing "kde"
<JohnFlux> homann: add all the resolutions you require, then in kde run krandr
<JohnFlux> homann: this will let you change between the resolutions easily
<kkathman> if you upgrade to KDE 3.5, then that takes a different repository
<tech9iner> so seashell11 's been taking those voices in said shells bit too seriously again eh kkathman wink wink lol
<ftg2> anyone experiencing any issues using nvidia-glx in breezy? asking before I enable. it hardlocked the system when i tried it with dapper.
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> howdy JohnFlux :)  How goes it today?
<tech9iner> any D I R E warnings kMates on repos that will destablize a k install please?..
<nalioth> tech9iner: do not use non official ubuntu repos
<kkathman> tech9iner: best advice - stay with the standard, official repos!
<nalioth> tech9iner: do not install non ubuntu pkgs
<kkathman> haha
<homann> johnFlux: krandr not found?
<kkathman> well there ya go..heard it from 2 old timers :)
* tech9iner recalls ruining his fedora core by getting carried away with bellz n whistles repos of questionable testing and integrity
<kkathman> tech9iner:  I figure you learned a lesson there then :)
<tech9iner> aye that.. indeed
<tech9iner> hmmm.. nice bandwidth on repos .. bout an hour maybe.. coolness..
<homann> kkathmann: Hmm, I think I have nvidia GeForce 2. Wasn't there some updates for that...
<kkathman> tech9iner: there are very very limited cases when you might need to TEMPORARILY add an outside repo, but its very very good advice to check with someone knolwedgeable first :)
<kkathman> homann: I am not sure.  If your monitor is working...its a good thing :)
<ftg2> imho if it comes down to adding unofficial repos, it's probably easier to just compile it from source
<yellowdart> homann: nvidia uses a unified driver...so all nvidia cards work on the same one. so as long as you're using the current "nvidia-glx" you should be updated
<kkathman> ftg2: many times thats very true... on occasion you HAVE to add...but thats rare
<kkathman> ftg2 good example is the upgrade to kde3.5 for instance...you have to add a new repo for that
<kkathman> or to get some special things from seveas :)
<homann> yellowdart: thanks! In my old xorg.conf I used driver nv instead of driver nvidia.
<nlindblad> homann: cheers!
<ftg2> thats a good point; i just used it myself. i tried completing a compile of kde3.5 from konstruct last night in dapper. failed miserably due to dependency issues :\
<B[u] ZzY> how do i serach a file by shell?
<nlindblad> B[u] ZzY: locate file
<yellowdart> homann: yeah, nv is deprecated...nvidia is way more stable anyhow
<nlindblad> B[u] ZzY: if it hasn't made a database for locate you must run updatedb before
<nalioth> ftg2: apt can build kde3.5 for you
<tech9iner> back.. are the 'universal' repos safe mates?
<B[u] ZzY> i m looking for a file that is in a partition
<B[u] ZzY> mounted
<ftg2> nalioth: i know, but i want a working source tree to fool with.. i mean, that is the whole point isn't it? ;)
<B[u] ZzY> nlindblad: is it fast or slow?
<seashell11> kkathman maybe look at this web page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE?highlight=%28kde%29%7C%28install%2 there is such a thing as apt-get install kde
<darkheart> B[u] ZzY: find /path/to/mount | grep filename
<nlindblad> B[u] ZzY: after it's done updatedb it's very fast to perform searches
<yellowdart> tech9iner: i use universe and multiverse without any problems...
<B[u] ZzY> what's grep?
<tech9iner> seashell11: btw fwiw mate.. purely teasing for brevity's sake earlier mate.. practice 'dont be Haten!!' peace for all perspectives here ;] ] ] 
<tech9iner> tanx yellowdart
<nlindblad> B[u] ZzY: grep searches for a matching string in a text
<seashell11> lol yea im not mad, just prving a point
<nlindblad> B[u] ZzY: cat somefile.txt|grep 'word'
<tech9iner> fair nuff.. chuckles...
<nlindblad> B[u] ZzY: that would return all lines  that have 'word' in them
<yellowdart> B[u] ZzY: grep is a regular expression search tool...can find a string pattern in a text file
<nalioth> ftg2: there isnt a usable source tree at kubuntu.org ?
<darkheart> nlindblad: Why not just grep 'word' filename? =)
<nlindblad> darkheart: I like pipes
<darkheart> nlindblad: Good enough reason for me.
<nlindblad> darkheart: and I always forget what argument to give it first
<darkheart> Haha
* tech9iner envies grep gurus.. quite handy but beyond his brains retention.. too gui dependent to store/recall massive cli list o commands.. 
* darkheart envies sed gurus...
<nlindblad> and since I always end up doing: cat somefile.txt|grep 'something'|grep 'anotherstring'|grep 'athirdstring'|less
<nlindblad> or similiar
<nlindblad> darkheart: sed is nice, but it takes ages to learn
<darkheart> nlindblad: grep 'something' file| grep 'anotherstring' | grep '3string' | less ;)
<B[u] ZzY> how can i update locate's db???
<B[u] ZzY> cant find it
<B[u] ZzY> !
<ubotu> B[u] ZzY: What?
<B[u] ZzY> how to do
<ftg2> nalioth: there is but i would prefer to not use apt when it comes to tweaking the source. it is far easier to create a seperate account, compile KDE via konstruct, apply it to that one account and tweak away.
<nlindblad> darkheart: what if I wanna do it on a bzip2 compressed txt-file
<darkheart> nlindblad: Yes, sed is quite complicated, but that's why it's so powerful as well.
<tech9iner> heres the sources list i just found.. all well using this one over default one mates please?.. http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/vesaire/sources.list
<nlindblad> bzcat file.bz2|grep 'bba'|grep 'bbfb'|less
<tech9iner> cool.. k comes w OOo2 already?.. niiice
<darkheart> nlindblad: Well, if you were gonna search through a compressed file that would be different, obviously
<`Nomad> Could anyone tell me what the initial user/password is for a fresh install of webmin from the repositories?
<sampan> b[u] zzy  it's sudo updatedb  to update locate's db :)
<nlindblad> darkheart: since I always pipe on grep to other output-sources I don't use the grep file 'string' variant
<yellowdart> tech9iner: are you using 5.04 or 5.10?
<tech9iner> 510 yell
<tech9iner> ooops.. yellowdart
<PeterSomnium> root and ur password I believe Nomad
<darkheart> nlindblad: Yeah, I heard you the first time.
<nlindblad> darkheart: I must have grep
<yellowdart> tech9iner: then you need to change all the "hoary" to "breezy"
<tech9iner> in http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/vesaire/sources.list you mean yellowdart ?
<yellowdart> yeah
<kkathman> yellowdart: if he installed from an ubuntu 5.10 disk it should be right :)
<yellowdart> but the standard ones are fine
<nlindblad> Kubuntu/Ubuntu rocks
<nlindblad> both the actual software and the community
<tech9iner> specific to this http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/vesaire/sources.list was what yellowdart was helping w kkathman ;] ] 
<yellowdart> yeah, just add "universe" and "multiverse" to the end of the "main restricted" lines
<nlindblad> can't believe I wasted half a year on Gentoo
<kkathman> lol nlindblad
<yellowdart> nlindblad: gentoo
<ftg2> lol. i wouldn't call any time spent on a linux system a waste.. tell me you learned nothing at all ;p
<yellowdart> nlindblad: gentoo's not all that bad ;)
<tech9iner> ftg2: great point.. ditto that one..
<`Nomad> Peter: didn't work but I got it now, ran a command to update the password
<nlindblad> ftg2: well, I have many hours experience of the inner workings of a Linux-system
<nlindblad> ftg2: so it might not have been such a waste
<nlindblad> but it was far from usable/productive
<yellowdart> nlindblad: as long as you run distcc and a few systems it's not bad
<nlindblad> yellowdart: you end up spending the weekend getting some feature working that Ubuntu/Kubuntu has by default
<tech9iner> eh.. that is if you havent fried ur brain with a completely non generic distro like my very 1st one.. lycoris' Desktop/LX rofl
<yellowdart> nlindblad: true...you do spend more time making your CFLAGS work ;)
<nlindblad> yellowdart: also, what good is the knowledge if you don't share it with others?
<nlindblad> yellowdart: yeah (wrote some articles on that)
* tech9iner recalls fondly?! NOT! the day he reached one of the 2 bros that founded lycoris on phone and even he couldnt resolve my plight with his distro.. rofl..
<apollo2011> When I try to compile a C++ project in KDevelop, the configure script comes back that the C PreProcessor failed the sanity check.  Anyone had this problem or now what is causing it?
<ftg2> nlindblad: i know what you mean.. i became comfortable with things just trying to get them to work.. then ubuntu comes along and it all works out of the box ;)
<yellowdart> nlindblad: true...i try to share what i can. and i agree about setup time...installing KDE and Gnome on the same system with gentoo usually ended up in a compile conflict
<nlindblad> for now, I just wanna be here for the community
<yellowdart> but when i NEED it to work out of the box...i use my mac :)
<tech9iner> now.. me new kMates.. ;] ] .. anyone present installed any CAD/CAM/3d design apps on k please?..
<yellowdart> tech9iner: for 3d...blender for sure
<nlindblad> tech9iner: a good tip: kde-apps.org is a nice place to look at different apps
<tech9iner> contruction/trades specific CAD apps is my need here..
<tech9iner> nlindblad: jolly good n tx
<nlindblad> yellowdart: someday we'll be there
<star> hi I am new and having trouble I downloaded automatix kubunta now my fire fox dont work and limewire or any of the other programs that came with it
* tech9iner , among other 'risks' of being serial entrepreneur.. includes his custom stone masonry org..
<sampan> star, that's why using automatix probably isn't a good idea :/  (i speak from experience: automatix borked my system too, a couple months back)
<yellowdart> nlindblad: i'm not complaining...i'm just glad that i don't have an M$ system
<star> what did you do
<kkathman> automatix is a bad idea in fact, because it uses --force and that breaks systems
<sampan> star, i reinstalled
<star> is that my best option
<nlindblad> yellowdart: no, I don't mean it as if you were complaining, I mean that we need to keep on building, someday we'll get the same feelings from using Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<tech9iner> 'ass'uming here that 'automatix' is one of 'those' repos/sources/apps to steer clear of eh?
<sampan> star, "best" is tough to define.  there may be other ways to undo the damage, but they may require more work and more time than simply reinstalling -- that's especially true if it was a brand new/fresh breezy install
<specialbuddy> anyone know how to fix my resolution problems
<kkathman> tech9iner: yes absolutely
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: tried changing it in KDE?
<DizzyDiz> Thanx nlindblad! I researched it and indeed it does appear to be a KDE bug of some sort.
<star> it is brand new fresh install
<specialbuddy> yeah
* tech9iner recalls atrpms repos infamous 4 fckg up fedora installs too..
<nlindblad> DizzyDiz: okey, but is it resolved or open in some bug tracker?
<specialbuddy> but it doesn't come up with any sizes other then 640x480
<DizzyDiz> I dunno,I didn't look at the bug tracker
<sampan> star, since it's a fresh install, a re-install is only 30-45 minutes.  i bet it will be quicker and less hassle than trying to find all the automatix damage
<yellowdart> nlindblad: sorry...misspoke (wasnt implying).. I agree 100%
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: X.org (the graphic server) has it's own settings for resolution
<DizzyDiz> I know this is isn't the first time I've seen it though
<tech9iner> any current / former 'Fedorians' on k ? ;] 
* tech9iner ducks.. ;] ] 
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DizzyDiz> Like I said it used to happen to me in Mepis as well.
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: KDE can't override those settings
<DizzyDiz> I just brought up sysgaurd and killed kded and then restarted it on the command line
<DizzyDiz> Now my CPU is back to normal.
<homann> ah, it wasn't my xserver,it was my settnigs on the monitor. much better now. will try rebooting, and see if everything works after that. Thanks!
<tech9iner> now.. how bout non bluetooth motorola cellphone data cable apps on k ?
<DizzyDiz> I dunno why it does that.
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sampan> i kinda liked mepis, but it wouldn't retain my pppoe settings -- i had to run pppoeconf every time i booted
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: (in a terminal)
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: hopefully that will show you a dialogu where you're asked for the resolutions, etc.
<specialbuddy> so the only way to make it work is by changing that file?
<star> okay is there an easyer way to install those programs that kubunta dosent come with allready installed
<specialbuddy> I did that already
<specialbuddy> the reconfigure thing
<tech9iner> any cellphone data apps for k / u please?
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: didn't help?
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: restart X.org then if you haven't
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE
<sampan> star, most of them are pretty easy to install once you get your repositories set right.  and this channel will still be here to help you out if you want it :)
<Ilokaasu> i downloaded some torrent clients, but it says cannot connect to tracker, trackers are ok, i think i have to make some port cfging, if someone could give some hints ?
<specialbuddy> well the xorg.conf file seems to say all my resolutions but it still won't come up in the kde menu
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: save any documents,etc. before because everything dies
<nlindblad> (that has a GUI)
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: restart X.org
<specialbuddy> I did restart
<star> okay I will start the reinstall and thank you
<mac__> anyone know how to modify konqueror's "Starting points"?  I want to add a link to my web homepage...
<specialbuddy> do I type that in a console
<specialbuddy> ?
<nlindblad> star: good luck
<seashell11> tech9iner: kandy
* sampan feels for star -- that was me 3 months ago 
<sampan> :/
<nlindblad> mac__: in the settings, under behaviour you find that
<tech9iner> seashell11: mobile tools eh.. THnx chum ;] 
<DizzyDiz> Thanx for your help nlindblad.
<nlindblad> DizzyDiz: no problems
<DizzyDiz> I gotta get some work done now, c-ya
<seashell11> tech9er: I havn't ever got it to work with my phone though
<tech9iner> rofl.. then thanks for nuttin honey seashell11 lol ;] ] 
<specialbuddy> nlindblad, do I type restart X.org
<_chris> does anyone know of a .DMG extractor for linux?
<yellowdart> anybody know how to get kmail to run a filter on an IMAP folder?
<julius> hi ppl.....how do you run a program in linux?
<slow-motion> re
<kkathman> julius: depends on the program :)
<seashell11> tech9iner: it says it works with only gsm phones, and mine is verizon cdma
<darkheart> specialbuddy: Log out of your session and hit ctrl+alt+backspace at the log in menu to restart the X server.
<tech9iner> ahh..
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE
<specialbuddy> I've done that and I still don't have the resolution I want
<julius> i've downloaded firefox...but dont know how to run it...i'm new to linux
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: careful, will kill all you have at your screen (without saving)
<kkathman> julius: Firefox 1.5?
<julius> yep
<ftg2> specialbuddy: also try alt+ctrl++ and alt+ctrl+-, to toggle between the resolutions set in xorg.conf
<specialbuddy> ok
<nlindblad> julius: looked for it in the menu?
<nlindblad> julius: the "Internet" category
<julius> which menu???
<ftg2> specialbuddy: that - and = is over on the numpad btw
<nlindblad> the large "K"
<kkathman> julius:  you need to simply untar it
<tech9iner> how do '''they''' know its our brand of phones that we need apps for an thus disinclude is the ? eh seashell11 ;] ] .. [chuckles at pal that had his debit card kept at atm at bank.. in anger ''how do they fckg know its me!???!!!!'' rofl
<julius> ahhh...i used ark when i downloaded it and it unpacked it for me
<kkathman> julius: then you'll need to set up an icon, that points to the location of where you downloaded it
<julius> ok....so how do i do that?
<kkathman> nlindblad: if he got firefox from the site, it wont be in the k-menu
<nlindblad> julius: downloaded as in downloaded from the webpage? Not using apt (the package manager)?
<julius> true
<nlindblad> kkathman: missunderstood, thought he installed through apt
<kkathman> go ahead nlindblad :)
<julius> can i get it using apt?
<kkathman> 1.5 no
<seashell11> lol, oh well I guess that is one of the reasons that I keep windows dual boot on 1 of the computers around the house tech9iner lol
<nlindblad> julius: you'll regret not sticking to apt later though
<nlindblad> julius: nasty suprises promised :D
<kkathman> nlindblad: nah in this case its very easy
<julius> ok guyts
<julius> how do i do it then?
<kkathman> julius: did you untar the file?
<julius> yep/...i have a folder
<specialbuddy> ok I have restarted x a few times now and have tryed ctrl+alt++ and that didn't do anything
<kkathman> julius: ok that created a folder called firefox right?
<nlindblad> kkathman: maybe it's just me but I don't like having stuff on my systems I've compiled/installed myself if it's not done through without pkgsrc/apt/other package manager
<yellowdart> specialbuddy: what is your video card?
<tech9iner> not here seashell11 lol.. dumped my last windBLOWz os almost 2 yrs back now.. i dual boot but of my 5 pc's and 11 lappys.. only 2 lappys still have any of bills shit onboard still here.. pure linux here .. [i accept respectful bows fwiw rofl ;] ] 
<julius> yes it did
<pestilence> is there any way to get the newest version of amaroK going in hoary?  or does it depend on kde libraries i can't easily have in hoary?
<kkathman> nlindblad: totally different situation here
<specialbuddy> an ati 9600
<kkathman> julius: what is the full path of where that directory is?
<nlindblad> kkathman: isn't he talking about compiling firefox?
<tech9iner> pestilence: ?.. MAW!!?? Zat YOU?!! wink wink rofl
<kkathman> julius: probably /home/yourname/firefox  ??
<julius> lol.....if i could type
<pestilence> tech9iner: ?
<julius> yep...thats right
<kkathman> nlindblad: No
<kkathman> firefox comes precompiled
<hawking> tell me a nice news reader for kde
<nlindblad> kkathman: oh, right
<pestilence> hawking: binaries or text?
<kkathman> ok julius  just right click on your desktop, choose CREATE NEW...then click LINK TO APPLICATION
<pestilence> hawking: klibido for the first, pan for the second
<julius> witha single click mouse???
<kkathman> julius: RIGHT click on the desktop
<julius> i have no right button
<julius> i'm on a msc
<tech9iner> hahaha.. wtf?.. 'Setting up bicyclerepair (0.9-3ubuntu1)' ?? rofl.. so k will repair my 'bi'cycles too .. whoa!! hehe
<julius> mac
<kkathman> ohhh hmm
<kkathman> ok
<julius> lol...
<julius> i would have to be difficult
<julius> :)
<seashell11> you have a button on the keyboard that opens the right click menu julius
<ftg2> tech9iner: lol. i did a doubletake when i saw that package name too
<kkathman> julius: I dunno what you do... hehe   ctrl-click ??
<nlindblad> tech9iner: "A framework and refactoring tool for Python. IDE Plugins are included for Pymacs, IDLE and Vim. Using Bicycle Repair Man you can rename classes, methods and variables, and all users of them are found and adjusted appropriately."
<kkathman> ahh there we go...thanks seashell11 :)
<julius> i've trie dthat
<julius> i'm not sure i have a right click at the moment
* tech9iner is 15yr 'bitch'elor.. and watches intently for any k install refs to 'washingDishes' too.. ;] 
<seashell11> at least all windows keyboards have a button that opens the right click menu
<specialbuddy> does anyone know why I can't change my resolution
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: strange issue
<pestilence> specialbuddy: user error? :dunno:
<specialbuddy> no
<darkheart> specialbuddy: Have you pasted your xorg.conf for someone to look at?
* kkathman has no idea what to do with macs :)
<specialbuddy> no
<julius> lol...
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: according to your descriptions you've done exactly as you should
<julius> its a spare g5 i had
<julius> so i thought i'd give linux a bash on it
<tech9iner> spare g5??? say itaintso!!
<pestilence> kkathman: i thought there were powerpc binaries for ubuntu
<kkathman> julius:  we gotta get you to open the right click menu on your desktop :)
<pestilence> kkathman: in fact, i have them sitting right here.
<kkathman> pestilence: there are
<pestilence> oh ok
<julius> yes
<tech9iner> as 'spare's go.. must be nice to have 'spare' g5's lay bout lol
<julius> lol
<kkathman> yah a "spare" G5
<specialbuddy> well where should a post my problem?
<julius> sorry guys
<kkathman> if you get another "spare" will you let me know?
<julius> i have a few
<darkheart> !tell specialbuddy about pastebin
<tech9iner> me too me too!! heeh
<julius> mostly windoiws
<julius> which i use
<nlindblad> kkathman: I have spare hardware
<julius> but thhis one i dont
<kkathman> anyway julius we kinda gotta get that menu open
<julius> its for sale actually
<julius> mmm....but how?
<tech9iner> any mates present dual booting suse 10 or opensuse ?
<kkathman> tech9iner: Im goin to be soon
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<kkathman> julius: sorry I got no clue cuz I dont have a mac
<julius> mmm///i need to get a windows mouse....lol
<tech9iner> aye kkathman .. it nice 4sure mate.. running s10 here on my main production wrkstation.. 1st distro to pull me away from 3+ yrs on fedora core 1,2,3,4 ;] ] 
<julius> thanks anyway guys
<julius> much appreciated
<DjDarkman> how do i search packages via terminal?
<julius> right click...link to app
<darkheart> DjDarkman: apt-cache search
<kkathman> julius yes
<darkheart> DjDarkman: apt-cache search filename
<julius> okies
<DjDarkman> 10x darkheart
<julius> thanks guys....bye
<Ilokaasu> ANY dc++(for linux) recommendations ?
<darkheart> DjDarkman: You can limit it to search only the names of packages instead of both names and descriptions w/ 'apt cache search --names-only <filename>'
<nlindblad> or use grep ;)
<seashell11> no that julius left I found a sight saying that ubuntu uses the F11 and F12 keys for middle click and right click
<kkathman> seashell11: well we can catch him next time :)
<tech9iner> you'r gonna LOve yast package mngr on s10 kkathman .. best pmngr ive ever used since me 4 yrs of migration to all *nux ;] 
<advers> how do i install other shells, besides kde and gnome
<kkathman> tech9iner:  Im looking forward to triple booting actually,  I have breezy already (5.10) and I want to also have Dapper (6.04) which is in developement, and SUSE
<specialbuddy> can someone look at my xorg.conf file to see if it looks right http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7024
<darkheart> advers: sudo apt-get install someshellname
<advers> where do i find shell names
<darkheart> advers: Oh wait...kde and gnome aren't shells
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: I'm on it
<darkheart> advers: They are window managers.
<kkathman> advers: you can install sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   for instance
<advers> i want
<advers>  xfce4, and fluxbox
<darkheart> advers: Then sudo apt-get install xfce4 fluxbox
<kkathman> xubuntu-desktop = xfce
<tech9iner> hmmmmm.. surprise watching kde upgrade of server including hpij ?.. b4 even confirming printer drivers needed?.. hmmmm..
<advers> its that simple
<kkathman> darkheart:  no
<kkathman> xubuntu-desktop
<advers> ok
<advers> is xfce a good shell
<kkathman> advers its gnome apps with a spiffier front end
<specialbuddy> thank you nlindblad
<tech9iner> btw fwiw kkathman .. yast is sooo much more than pmngr actually.. pretty much sys wide control panel actually ;] ] 
<nlindblad> am I wrong or shouldn't you remove Load "dri" when you have a hardware-accelerating-supporting driver?
<darkheart> nlindblad: Maybe, but he doesn't have one.
<crossbar> sorry :P
<nlindblad> darkheart: okey, not familiar with ATi cards
<tech9iner> cool.. xubuntu-desktop.. /me makes note on this old slug lappy.. that may be the tang 2do ;] 
<darkheart> nlindblad: The 3D driver for ATI cards is called fglrx (cause that makes sense)
<nlindblad> darkheart: okey, now I know
<darkheart> nlindblad: I was being sarcastic about it making sense btw.
<tech9iner> rofl.. makes sense hehe
<nlindblad> darkheart: so I figured ;)
<darkheart> LOL just making sure.
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: looks alright
<specialbuddy> I don't know what to do then
<specialbuddy> I restarted X
<trappist> f for ATI, gl for GL, r for Radeon and x because it's cool
<tech9iner> did you try a full reboot yet specialbuddy ?..
<specialbuddy> no
<darkheart> lol @ trappist
<specialbuddy> should I do that
<nlindblad> shouldn't be necessary to reboot
<nlindblad> but why not try
<specialbuddy> I thought you didn't have to do that
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> I will try
<tech9iner> found here sometimes full reboot 'windBLOWz' style on rare occasion accepts appropriate xorg configs/changes..
* tech9iner chats with walls... lol
<nlindblad> maybe it's just KDE being bad at talking to X.org
<seashell11> lol tech9iner sure am glad someone enjoys chatting with walls, taks quite some skill eh?
<tech9iner> aye that seashell11 rofl.. over 3 decades and 4 kids here 4 practice here.. adept here now 4sure 4sure ;] ] 
<tech9iner> the scary part n case uve 'not arrived' yet seashell11 .. is when THEY START CHATTN BACK! lol
<nlindblad> the walls?
<seashell11> yea, tech9iner by that time i think maybe its time to visit a doctor lol
<nlindblad> or get rid of the joint
<tech9iner> if there's drugs involved.. count me in every damned time!! ;] ] 
<specialbuddy> well I tried restarted and I'm getting the same thing
<nlindblad> specialbuddy: try removing the lower resolutions from xorg.conf and see if that forces it to change
<specialbuddy> I was going to ask that actually
<tech9iner> sure u were... ;] 
* nlindblad prepares for a night of well deserved sleep
<tech9iner> ciao 4 now nlindblad
<nlindblad> tech9iner: yeah
<nlindblad> good night everyone
<specialbuddy> good night
<specialbuddy> thanks for the help
<seashell11> goodnight? its only 4 o'clock lol
<tech9iner> looks like im over the bump on installs tanx to helpful mates 'bean' here ;] ] .. cheers mateyzz.. and dont 4get..
<tech9iner> difference tween cowboy boots n politicians' cowboy boots..
<tech9iner> the cowboy boots have the chit on the OUTside!! ;] ] 
<tech9iner> ;] ] 
<_elessar> hi i'm using althol\n 64 now and i cant find GP driver for nforce 3 (nvo\idia nor agpgart)
<_elessar> AGP
<_elessar> I can't use ATI 3d acceleration without it
<starhawk> hi I have kubunta breezy badger and would like to know the best way to install firefox it uses adept and dosent seem to pick up all the assoated packages is there some way to tell what all I need when I do this
<seashell11> starhawk you could try automatix to install firefox 1.5
<starhawk> that crashed my system and I had to reinstall the op
<advers> kkathman
<dvm1981> I think when installing 'kubuntu
<dvm1981> he has not ask for the root password. Its possible ?
<darkheart> !tell dvm1981 about root
<dvm1981> darkheart: thx
<dvm1981> So that is the same case for 'Ubuntu' Right ?
<starhawk> how do I know which packages to install
<_josh> what exactly is the kpdf problem referred to in the topic? i have had some flakiness with pdfs lately...
<darkheart> dvm1981: Yes, same for ubuntu
<starhawk> snaptic seems to be better then adept at picking all the assoatiated packages for you
<dvm1981> darkheart: Thankx for the info
<Lord_Athur> hi all, when  i add a new user, the new user has a kubuntu wallpaper, where is this file(wallpaper for new user)?
<darkheart> dvm1981: You're welcome
<_sebastian> hello
<sampan> starhawk  have you enabled all the breezy repositories?  (synaptic and adept will both get the same dependencies -- they're both just GUI front-ends for apt-get)
<_sebastian> i want this program
<_sebastian> called
<_sebastian> Freerip
<dvm1981> darkheart: :-)
<_sebastian> is there a version of it
<_sebastian> for kubuntu?
<darkheart> Lord_Athur: Hmmm..can you rephrase that? I don't understand.
<_sebastian> or something similar, i can use to rip cd songs into mp3s
<darkheart> _sebastian: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<_sebastian> ?
<darkheart> _sebastian: Go to the site, search.
<Lord_Athur> where is this file used as wallpaper for new users in kubuntu?
<starhawk> then how come I installed firefox the first time it didnt get the plugins and I had to guess which ones I needed
<darkheart> Lord_Athur: /usr/share/wallpapers
<sampan> starhawk  plugins are separate (optional) packages -- so they aren't installed by default (as dependencies) with firefox
<Lord_Athur> darkheart, are you sure? i could not find it there
<starhawk> sampan I was star a little while ago I reinstalled like you suggested and am ready to start over
<darkheart> Lord_Athur: What version of Kubuntu? It seems to be there on my 5.10 version.
<starhawk> so which plugins do I pick
<sampan> starhawk  yay!  glad to hear you made it back :)  first things first, have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories?
<derekS> so, i am trying to think of cool uses for my kubuntu server, i had an extra machine lying around so i put kubuntu on it, its now a samba server
<_username> hey hey hey kMatesNlassiesNgurus!! lol.. im n like flynn..
<Lord_Athur> darkheart, kubuntu 5.04
<derekS> what else can i do that would be fun?
<starhawk> no
<_username> tanx to mates here of course ;] ] ..
<starhawk> but I do know how to do that
<darkheart> Lord_Athur: That could be why...Are you using the background? If so, just go into your desktop settings and click the folder icon to browse for more image and it should take you to the default folder containing those wallpapers.
<sampan> starhawk  then that's step #1.  don't worry, it's easy to do :)  do you have adept running?
<starhawk> yes
<ftg2> dang. i can't get sound going under kaffeine. using the kaffeine-xine package.. the rest of the sound system seems to be working fine :\
<sampan> starhawk  okay.  at the top there's a menu button "Adept" -- click it, then click on "manage repositories"
<starhawk> done
<starhawk> now what
<sampan> starhawk  that will bring up a list of repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  right click on the top one (cdrom) and DISABLE it.  then go down the list and every line that has "universe" or "multiverse" in it, right-click and ENABLE them
<sampan> (if you don't want the source packages you can ignore all lines with deb-src in them and just leave the "deb" lines enabled)
<starhawk> thats done
<sampan> starhawk when that's done, hit the "apply" button (at bottom) and then up at top hit the "fetch updates" button.
<joel86> hall
<starhawk> thats done
<starhawk> 17339
<joel86> hey someone who can this
<_username> k mates.. no kynaptic i expected ?... do i need to install synaptic or kynaptic ?.. or best gui pckg mnger please.. tanx
<sampan> starhawk  k, now you can use the quick filter button to search for firefox and install it (or any/all plugins) that you please
<starhawk> ok
<darkheart> joel86: No, we can't see that =)
<joel86> huh ?? =P
<_username> hmmm.. come to think of it.. am i seen here ?.. or registration of nick required?
<_josh> _username: i dont like kynaptic... synaptic is very good, unless you have a moral objection to using GTK based apps... otherwise use Adept
<seashell11> _username: synaptic is much better in my opinion
<_username> adept?.. new one here.. tx muchly _josh ;] 
<skript> _username: go with synaptic
<joel86> im enw here some one pleas help me =)=)=)
<joel86> *new
<_username> ive used synaptic few yrs back.. know it best..
<_username> poof!!!! you are now helped n healed magically joel86 lol
<skript> do most of you use the default dpi values provided by KDE/X, or do you set your own ?
* _username 's work here is done ;] ] 
<joel86> whaat ?? =P
<_username> joel86: teasing way to pt out that u need to ask specific ?'s... not beg for nonspecific help chum.. ;] ] 
<darkheart> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<joel86> aah ok =),, i want to download msn in the terminal thing
<_username> lol... there a paraphrasing echo in here ubot? lol
<_username> hmm.. see one must install firefox eh?
<darkheart> joel86: What do you mean?
<seashell11> sudo apt-get install firefox thats command line lol
<_username> seashell11: k.. now ur helpn me so much today.. methinks its gonna cost me ;] 
<_username> tx seashell11
<joel86> i was told that i could get msn "lookalike" or something but im not sure were but im guessing in the terminal thing
<dark_suic> joel86, maybe... sudo apt-get install amsn
<_username> ???.... and the source of such strange rumors would be from.. redmond wa maybe? heh
<darkheart> joel86: Sorry, I don't know any specific MSN lookalikes...there are many IM clients though.
<_username> talkin gaim maybe?
<_luca> hem hem. Hi guys, i have a problem with blender
<_username> hehe.. habit of alt-shift to access pane menu brings up new one here.. katapult?
<darkheart> _username: katapult is your new friend.
<darkheart> _username: open it up and type the name of a program you want to launch.
<darkheart> then enter of course.
* ftg2 resolves his kaffeine-xine sound issues. the mplayer package and all dependencies are also required.
<seashell11> I have MSN account set up in kopete it seems to work better thatn gaim under kde
<dark_suic> i agree with seashell11 btw
<seashell11> and kopete should already be installed
<ftg2> I wish there was an otr plugin for kepote, or i would switch.
<dark_suic> excuse me... otr?
* ftg2 points at http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/
<ftg2> i don't IM without it
<joel86> gaim is that some sort of msn ??
<ftg2> gaim tries to be a universal client. yeah, it does MSN
<joel86> ok,,, should it install if i write,, apt-get install gaim ??
<seashell11> its just about like kopete, just the default install in ubuntu instead of the kopete in kubuntu
<seashell11> but yea that should install it
<seashell11> sudo apt-get install gaim
<seashell11> you get that joel86 ?
<joel86> ye thx,, gonna try that
<seashell11> if you aren't wanting that otr though, kopete will do the exact same thing, only run better with kubuntu joel86 because the sound notification never did work with gaim under kde for me, but with kopete it works fine
<joel86> kopete,, is that a prog ? like gaim ?
<sampan> w00t i think upgrading amarok to 1.3.7 solved the weird cpu usage it was giving me
<joel86> so i just install kopete instead gaim
<ftg2> i agree. also, the otr packages available for breezy are old. its not as easy as doing an apt-get install gaim-otr :\ you will get the flawed 2.* version of the protocol rather than 3.0
<_username> ahhh darkheart .. coolness.. ;] .. tx chum
<darkheart> _username: np =) I love katapult...if you are a console type of guy, you might want to check out yakuake too
<seashell11> kopete yea its pretty much just like gaim just type in kopete in the command line and it should start, or go to internet under the K menu and it should have kopete joel86
<seashell11> it will say Instant Messenger (Kopete)
<joel86> ok,, can i add my msn list there so i have all my contacts ??
<_luca> kopete doesn't work for uploading files to my msn contacts
<seashell11> yea I just signed on and it already had all my contacts
<darkheart> _luca: It's supposed to...didn't work for me though. You might have to explicitly open up that port.
<darkheart> joel86: MSN keeps a database record of your contacts...so doesn't matter what IM client you use really, you should still have all your contacts.
<_luca> darkheart: well the problem is i'm behind 2 routers....
<seashell11> It worked great for me _luca joel86 I agree with darkheart you should have all your kontacts right when you sign on
<seashell11> oh i mean contacs, sry lol
<_luca> seashell11: uhm.. how do i open that port?
<darkheart> _luca: In your routers' settings.
<_luca> ...both: but there's 2 of them and one is that "trust" thing with no ports
<seashell11> _luca I wouldn't know, it all worked by default for me :)
<_luca> seashell11: you're a lucky man, do you know it?
<m_tadeu> what is the "HTP Cach Cleaner"?
<darkheart> _luca: Then change the one you can and maybe that will be enough.
<joel86> yaaay it worked,, meny thx =)
<seashell11> no prob joel86 have fun!!!
<_luca> OK....  just opened it, now i can receive
<_luca> huh NEway anyone could help with Blender?
<seashell11> _luca good for you
<_luca> seashell11: :)
<ftg2> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<darkheart> _luca: It worked when you opened that one port?
<_luca> darkheart: yes, but receiving is still not working... very strange
<darkheart> _luca: =\ I had the same problems so I stopped using it.
<_username> so mates.. ran synaptic jus now and marked all updates.. seeing some gnome errors in terminal of syn?
<_luca> darkheart: so you're using gaim? gaim works to send/receive
<_username> gdammit.. how doth one turn menubar back on in konversation please?..
<_username> no clue wtf keyboard combo i just typoed to turn off damned konv menus.. arg
<seashell11> _username try Ctrl M
<_username> puuuuuuuurfect seashell11 .. ;] 
<_username> so.. no dire warnings bout gnome errors i see in synaptic during updates ?
<seashell11> What errors are you getting?
<ftg2> i need a list of backport repos.. the forums (where they are normally listed) seems to be down
<_username> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome
<seashell11> well if you are running kde at the moment it would be able to start gnome to would it _username ? I don't think its anything to worry about but maybe im wrong.
<dell500> anyone here know how to get gnupod-tools working?
<_username> i mean i did server only install of k.., then aptget install kubuntu-desktop?.. wy gnome errors?
<_username> k seashell11
<ftg2> _username: that is a different issue. debconf is configured to use gnome. try doing dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<_username> better sys monitor than gkrellm for k ?
<_username> tx ftg2 ;] 
<m_tadeu> I'm getting 2 errors on boot time when loading the modules "fan" and "thermal". how do i remove these modules?
<joel86> were can i get all seeing eye ??
<seashell11> joel86 you could try sudo apt-get install xeyes or sudo apt-get install tuxeyes if these were what you were talking about
<joel86> so i can easy conect to game hubs
<seashell11> I wouldnt have a clue, I don't do gaming :-S
<joel86> hehe ok =)
<seashell11> anyway im leaving ttyl
* gerardcb_away is back.
#kubuntu 2006-01-18
<kevin> hi there is here German or English ?
<joel86> english
<starhawk> hi
<joel86> hey
<joel86> starhawk you know mutch of this linux ??
<graft> hey anyone know anything about hal support in dapper?
<starhawk> I am tring to set up the flash player in firefox and I downloaded the file and ran it on the command line as instructed but the plug in is not in any ideas
<starhawk> I am pretty new
<graft> what is 'the file'?
<starhawk> flash player
<graft> urgh
<graft> what file, and where did you download it from?
<Hanning> hey folks, having a major headache getting kubuntu to connect to the net
<Hanning> anyone got any pointers?
<graft> make sure it's plugged in...
<Hanning> ISP: blueyonder, connected via an external motorola modem via network cable
<starhawk> downloaded from flash player and it is called flash player
<Hanning> working fine in windows & other distros
<graft> Hanning: does it use DHCP or PPPoE?
<Hanning> graft, DHCP I think, BUT kubuntu doesn't seem to be picking it up
<graft> does it take a password?
<Hanning> not usually
<Hanning> ie. not on parents machine, sisters laptop, or my windoze
<graft> starhawk, i have no idea wtf you're talking about... what do you mean, "Downloaded from flash player"? did you goto the macromedia website? or what?
<starhawk> yes
<graft> hrmm... how are you bringing up your interface?
<graft> starhawk, and then you did what?
<yellowdart> starhawk: in your /apt/sources.list you can enable the universe and multiverse repositories then "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla"
<starhawk> it said to run it in a terminal
<graft> yeah, that's probably the best thing to do, what yellowdart said
<SirKillalot> can someone help me with my konqueror? it always crashes when I try to look at the properties of a directory. here's the backtrace: http://nopaste.php-q.net/184191
<starhawk> okay
<graft> I think um
<graft> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hanning> graft: ?? in non-techy?
<graft> umm... how do you try to get connected to the net?
<Hanning> I run a network cable from modem to my machine, switch off modem, switch on modem, boot up kubuntu, go to control centre and try to enable network connection
<Hanning> which it tries to do and fails
<graft> err... okay open a shell and type sudo ifconfig -a
<graft> and see if 'eth0' is listed
<dab> hi
<Hanning> ok, to do that I've got to reboot into kubuntu so best give me a list of stuff to do/write down and I'll be back in 5 with it all
<dab> i'm trying to watch an .avi with xine (i have the w32codecs) but it doesn't seem to recognize it. i get an error and i can see image but no sound
<dab> what else should i install?
<vge> i use irssi on Konsole, any quick solution to problem where there is no scrollbar on text that has been written
<sampan> vge, there is an irssi command to scroll back
<sampan> and you can set up aliases to make the command shorter and/or scroll larger amounts
<graft> err... crap. um.
<dabugas> btw, i have watched this file before on xine but on another kubuntu
<sampan> vge, the default is /scrollback goto +/-linecount
<vge> respect :)
<graft> well, you want the output of 'sudo ifconfig -a' and 'lspci -v', Hanning
<vge> i allways forgot that :)
<sampan> vge, /sb goto +/- # works too :D
<Hanning> graft, back in 5-ish
<graft> err wait
* Hanning waits
<graft> also if you have an eth0 interface try doing sudo ifup eth0 and see that that does
<SirKillalot> can someone help me with my konqueror? it always crashes when I try to look at the properties of a directory. here's the backtrace: http://nopaste.php-q.net/184191
<Hanning> okies
<vge> 11
<vge> 22
<vge> 33
<vge> 44
<vge> 111
<vge> 55
<vge> hups
<Hobbsee> vge: what are the numbers for?
<dabugas> heh.... randomly installing relevant packages solved my problem: with akode-mpeg i get audio in xine :)
<Hobbsee> hehe dabugas!  seems weird you had to have that though
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  :)
<dabugas> i just don't understand how this works...
<dabugas> it seems
<dabugas> maybe because i'm using arts? not gstreamer?
<graft> dabugas: is there some sort of debug output?
<sampan> <--- tickled pink with the upgraded amarok -- upgrading it solved the weird cpu usage it was showing on some files
<sampan> 3 cheers!
<Hobbsee> sampan: yay!
<sampan> i'd almost given up on that app :/  some files were taking 20+% of my cpu
<sampan> but now it's joy
<graft> i'm peeved at amarok lately
<graft> the past four versions have had bugs with the damn lyric finder
<sampan> :/
<graft> now there's a bug that's fixed in 1.3.8, which is only in CVS
<graft> i'll have to wait a whole nother week until they release that
<sampan> a week? that's not too bad - you should survive ;)
<graft> maybe...
<sampan> lol
<graft> i'll just have to mumble lyrics until then
<graft> "they told you never supposed to... um... come around here... don't wanna see your face.. umm..."
<Hanning> I return
<Hanning> graft: ok this is what I've got
<crossbar> do any of you know some good software for linux that converts wav/mp3/cda into mobile formats ?
<Hanning> ifconfig: eth0 Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:10:DC:5E:FB:DC
<Hanning> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:/
<Hanning> Rx & T both all 0
<Hanning> Interrupt: 5 Base address: 0xa400
<graft> crossbar, what do you mean 'mobile formats'?
<Hanning> lspci: 0000:00:08.0 - Realtek .....
<graft> Hanning, okay never mind lspci
<graft> what'd ifup do?
<Hanning> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<graft> ah shit
<graft> um
<Hanning> yup, that's what I thought too
<graft> that was my bad... should have anticipated that
<crossbar> graft, rtttl maybe one that converts video too.
<Hanning> the only thing that would kind of make sense is the different MAC addresses
<graft> different mac addresses?
<graft> oh do you have to register your mac address with the cable company?
<Hanning> but since the modem/connection works fine in windows/on other computers that doesn't make sense in this case
<Hanning> possibly something linked to the firewall?
<graft> nah
<graft> what you should do is do ifdown etho and then ifup eth0 to watch what it does when it's trying to get an IP
<Hanning> ok, googling came up with this "To discover the DHCP server address, see Finding the DHCP server address. Pace digital TV STB users in ex-C&W regions of NTL should note that they have two DHCP servers, 10.0.xxx.70 and 10.0.xxx.71, and both need adding as trusted hosts to the firewall. Blueyonder users should note that they have two DHCP servers, and both need adding as trusted hosts to the firewall"
<graft> well, you shouldn't have any firewall, anyway
<Hanning> but if I have the firewall up and running could that be causing the problem?
<graft> what firewall would you have up?
<graft> it's just you and a modem...
<Hanning> and the default kubuntu firewall
<graft> ...which doesn't exist
<Hanning> oh, ok
<graft> how do you try to enable network connection again?
<Hanning> though kde control panel
<Hanning> network connections I think
<graft> 'network settings' maybe?
<graft> it has a list of available network interfaces?
<Hanning> yup
<graft> um. hrm
<Hanning> it lists eth0 and when I try to enable it it doesn't work
<graft> well seems like everything should work
<slow-motion> n8
<Hanning> it goes green, then back to red again
<graft> and it's set to use dhcp
<Hanning> yep
<Hanning> either that or dhcpcd
<graft> probably dhcp
* Hobbsee goes and rereads
<Delvien> Has anyone been able to build VMware and configure in Dapper 2.6.15-11-386?
<Hobbsee> graft: do you have a static IP or something?
<graft> well, i'm buggered... i got nothing
<Hanning> I also have another minor problem with using sudo
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/503265
<graft> Hobbsee: it's Hanning's problem not mine
<Hobbsee> graft: oops lol
<Hanning> it keeps coming up with : sudo: unable to lookup via gethostbyname()
<Hobbsee> Hanning: do you have a static IP or something?
<Hanning> Hobbsee, yes
<Psi-Jack> I have an Nvidia card, and I'm wondering why GL screensavers run /extremely/ slow. Any ideas?
<Hobbsee> Hanning: can i go back a step, and ask you to do "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" and paste the entire thing it gives you to pastebin?
* Hobbsee suspects that would help fix Hanning's problem, or at least troubleshoot it
<graft> wait, Hanning, what?
<graft> you have a static ip?
<Hanning> graft, yes
<Hanning> at least it should be
<graft> Hobbsee, he has to reboot into linux to do that
<graft> what do you mean? you said you're using DHCP?
<graft> you mean DHCP always gives you the same IP
<Hobbsee> Hanning: do you *have* to have a static IP?
<Hobbsee> that you set?
<Hanning> maybe it's not a static IP then
<Hanning> I don't have to set an IP
<Hobbsee> ok, good
<graft> Psi-Jack: probably DRI is not enabled?
<Hanning> as far as I can tell it's tied to the modem
<Psi-Jack> I'm fairly sure I enabled DRI...
<graft> yeah, but there's a difference between you trying to enable it and it actually being enabled
<graft> read your xorg log
<Hobbsee> Hanning: have you dried running sudo ifdown eth0,  sudo dhclient, then sudo ifup eth0?
<graft> there might be a line in there saying it's disabled
<graft> then you have to do funky stuff to get it to work
<Hobbsee> Hanning: if not, i'd reboot and try that, then come back
<Psi-Jack> Yes.. load dri, load glx, load GLcore...
<graft> you can test this by running 'glxgears'
<Hanning> ok, I'll do ifdown & up and be back in 5
<graft> which will tell you if DRI is enabled or not
<Hobbsee> Hanning: make sure you do the dhclient too
<Hanning> ok
<Psi-Jack> glxgears runs very slow..
<Psi-Jack> Okay. I just installed nvidia-glx from apt. BRB
<graft> err... are you running from the command line?
<graft> glxgears
<Psi-Jack> Yes from Konsole./
<graft> and it doesn't say anything on stderr?
<Psi-Jack> Nothing
<graft> well you definitely have DRI then
<graft> if you wait it should report FPS, though
<graft> if you give it like 20 seconds or something
<Psi-Jack> I just got nvidia-glx, and ran nvidia-glx-config enable.
<dgeyer> Does anyone have problems with there network. I have to do a networking restart every 5 mins
<dgeyer> on my DNS server
<Psi-Jack> So, I'll be riiiight back. :)
<dgeyer> Any ideas?
<dgeyer> Kubuntu 5.10
<Psi-Jack> Much better!
<dgeyer> Any ideas on the networking issue?
<Hanning> ok gents
<Hanning> graft, Hobbsee : ifdown there is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 7820 process killed and pid removed
<Hanning> listening & sending on: mac address
<vader> is there anyone here knowledgeable on wireless?
<GameOver> i have a problem... for some reason i cant unistall xmms without unistalling superkaramba..... and vice versa... anyway to just uninstall xmms without this hassle?
<Hanning> dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255 on port 67
<Hanning> ... until no DHCP OFFERS recieved, no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<Hanning> and ifup gives same output
<kkathman> Hanning - I had that same problem right after I did the recent Adept updates
<kkathman> I had to switch to dhcp
<kkathman> I think its a problem
<Flixor-> so my podcast has a xml feed
<Hanning> kkathman, which kernel are you running?
<vge> somebody got COMPAQ NX6110 and a working wireless connection? :-)
<kkathman> 2.6.12-10-386
<Hanning> I'm still running 2.6.12.6
<Hanning> and I can't get any net connectivity at all
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> well you should know that the kubuntu network settings doesnt work well at all
<kkathman> have you tried static ip?
<Hanning> graft, still stumped?
<Hanning> kkathman, not yet
<Hanning> I'd have to find out what my modems IP is just now
<kkathman> Hanning: yes, thats your gateway
<vge> graphic setups replaces gateway from /etc/network/interfases with "network" for me, kinda weard, and noticed?
<Psi-Jack> Okay, how do I get KDE to only load what I tell it to, on startup, instead of restoring the state it was previously, every single time?
<Hanning> if kubuntu wasn't such a nice distro I'd have given up long before now
<Psi-Jack> I've just about considered giving up Windows almost completely, because of Kubuntu. :)
<Psi-Jack> I've been a long time user of Linux, but for the past several years, I haven't used Linux at all. But, I've used Linux since before it was, and I stress this strongly, FINALLY 1.0.0. :)
<trinidad> what is a good app for paritioning drives once kubuntu is installed
<trinidad> ?
<graft> Psi-Jack: there's a session manager option for that
<Psi-Jack> trinidad: fdisk?
<trinidad> non-fdisk app please?
<trinidad> thanks though
<trinidad> there was one called g something or other
<Psi-Jack> trinidad: Umm, How about.. A pencil, screw-driver, and vacuum sealed room, then?
<trinidad> psi-jack, that is another way,  but i don't have a clean room for that
<Psi-Jack> Aka, what I'm saying is, fdisk works just fine. ;p
<graft> Hanning, um. well, i dunno. you have an ethernet interface, it does DHCP discovery... only thing i can think of is something's wrong with your wire/modem, but obviously it works in whatever you're using now (which is what?)
<trinidad> Psi-Jack::> have you heard of gparted?
<Psi-Jack> graft: Hmm, Where is the session manager?
<graft> Psi-Jack: KDE control center
<trinidad> Psi-Jack::> from Kcontrol
<Hanning> graft, other linux distro
<Psi-Jack> trinidad: I've heard of parted. And it was dangerous, semi-sorta, when I used it.
<Hanning> graft, and it's having no problems at all
<graft> Hanning: um. what ethernet card do you have?
<trinidad> ok
<Psi-Jack> Is it the Login Manager?
<trinidad> in KDE section, its called Session Manager
<graft> Psi-Jack: no, it's in KDE components, session manager
<Psi-Jack> Oh! KDE components.
<Hanning> graft, Realtek semiconductor Co. apparently
<graft> what kernel is this distro running?
<trinidad> graft::> what distro?
<Hanning> what's the command for the kernel version again?
<bimberi> uname -r
<Psi-Jack> graft: Umm. Well, I have the KDE Components open, now..
<Psi-Jack> But. I do not see a session manager anywhere in it.
<Hanning> 2.6.12-1.1372_FC3
<graft> Psi-Jack: uh... wha?
<hawking> I have 3000 new mail in my gmail inbox but kmail just gets one when I say get mail
<hawking> why is that?
<Psi-Jack> graft: I went to System Settings, KDE Components.
<Psi-Jack> Oh. What the heck. kcontrol != "system settings"
<graft> wait, Hanning WTF? You're running 2.6.12 on BOTH distros? and it still doesn't work?!?
<graft> Hanning, does it report the same MAC address for eth0 on both distros?
<Hanning> graft, exactly! I keep getting this feeling that k/ubuntu doesn't like me since I never seem to have much luck with them :(
<Psi-Jack> Okay. That'll fix that. Now, how would I make like.. My own "startup" group, or something, for only things I specifically add to it, will start.
<Psi-Jack> On login..
<graft> um
<graft> Psi-Jack: you can set it up the way you like
<graft> and then do 'save session'
<Hanning> same mac address
<graft> same kernel module?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. I'd rather not do it that way. I was more hoping for a way I could do it without relying on KDE's session manager.
<graft> does it try to load bullshit ipv6 modules?
<Psi-Jack> graft: Kinda like using Windows' Startup group, was what I was looking for.
<graft> Psi-Jack, that's the simplest way to do it... oh
<Snake__> How do I tell ifconfig what IP I want to use?
<graft> um... you can also link things in your .kde/Autostart
<graft> make symbolic links to whatever you want to launch there
<Psi-Jack> Ahhhh.. :)
<graft> but KDE session manager is neater
<graft> it'll restore tabs in Konsole and such
<Hanning> man, I've just realised I haven't slept since Wednesday
<graft> even with names!
<fdelacruz> hi guys gudmorning! im from ph, is this real? last night I heared from the news that in US sending an annoying emails are now considered as a crime?
<graft> Hanning: do you use the same kernel module for your ethernet in both distros?
<Snake__> fdelacruz, I doubt it
<graft> fdelacruz: it's bullshit, don't pay attention
<graft> based on misinterpretation of a law
<fdelacruz> oh k
<Hanning> graft, you mean do I use the same kernel? or do I use the same version?
<graft> they extended harassment law to cover internet as well as cell phones, land lines, etc.
<graft> no, i mean... your kernel loads a module for your ethernet card, yes?
<Hanning> yes
<graft> is it the same module in both of your distros?
<Hanning> how would I check?
<graft> um. lsmod?
<graft> unfortunately i dunno how to check which kernel module is responsible for which network interface
<hawking> how can i connect to usenet? what are the other common news servers ? can akregator connect to it?
<sampan> hawking  often your isp will have a usenet server you can connect to (though the coverage and retention rates may not be perfect).  i use Pan (nice newsreader app) to do usenet
<graft> hawking, really depends on your ISP
<Hanning> nothing seems to jump out and say "I'm the module you're looking for"
<graft> and, yeah, pan is awesome
<hawking> I see
<graft> hawking: do you have like 8139too or something loaded?
<graft> herr, not hawking Hanning
<hawking> graft : no
<hawking> graft oops
<hawking> :)
<sampan> hawking, there are other usenet servers, both free and pay (pay per month or per unit of download). google is your friend with those though
<hawking> sampan : okie :)
<Hanning> 8139too
<graft> yeh
<Hanning> yup
<Hanning> ok, better check kubuntu, brb
<fu-k-t> hi
<fu-k-t> i'm a first-time linux user, and i just installed kubuntu
<sampan> congrats -- on both decisions (to try linux and to install kubuntu) :)
<fu-k-t> i have a problem that i suspect is minor for an experienced user, so i hope i'm not spamming to ask this: my fonts are ridiculously large in every application
<fu-k-t> thank you, sampan :)
<Psi-Jack> Okay.. Other things I'm trying to tweak..
<fu-k-t> i feel like a senior citizen right now, though
<fu-k-t> any quick suggestions?
<graft> fu-k-t: goto KDE control center, Fonts
<graft> err, rater, fu-k-t, goto KDE control center/Appearance and Themes/Fonts
<Psi-Jack> When I put a CD/DVD in my drive, KDE pulls up some auto-run implementation of it's own. AND opens Konq on it at the same time. Why is this? :)
<Psi-Jack> That happends to a DVD/CD, a USB drive, etc..
<fu-k-t> hmm
<Psi-Jack> And when it opens it, in Konq, the auto-opened one, it opens it to media:/hda, and when I tell the autorun window that pops up, to open in a new window, it opens another tab to system:/media/hda
<fu-k-t> i adjusted the font size way down
<fu-k-t> but when i opened a new app, then fonts were still huge
<fu-k-t> do i need to restart kde perhaps?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm..
<sampan> fu-k-t  were these kde apps?  or non-kde ones? (like firefox, thunderbird, etc.)?
<fu-k-t> it was adept package manager
<fu-k-t> so i assume that's kde
<yellowdart> fu-k-t: were these apps admin apps? (required a password to start)
<Psi-Jack> Adept is actually a GTK application.
<fu-k-t> yellowdart: yes
<Psi-Jack> But, KDE should imbue it's "stuff" onto it, even still. heh
<sampan> fu-k-t  in system settings --> appearance -- click on the gtk styles and fonts, then make sure the "use my KDE settings are used in non-kde apps" box is checked
<yellowdart> fu-k-t: ok...go to K menu then right-click on system settings
<fu-k-t> yup, already done
<fu-k-t> yellowdart: k
<yellowdart> edit item
<yellowdart> run as different user
<fu-k-t> and root?
<yellowdart> no, leave it empty...then save
<yellowdart> start system settings...should ask for a password
<fu-k-t> ok
<yellowdart> then change the fonts/themes/etc
<fu-k-t> yup
<yellowdart> it's because sudo brings up the settings for the root user...which are different than your normal user
<fu-k-t> brilliant! that did it
<fu-k-t> thank you very much
<yellowdart> np
<yellowdart> now make sure that you uncheck the "run as different user"
<Psi-Jack> Anyone have any suggestions for my issues I described? :)
<MrMazda> how do I get past "preparing for installation" on first boot?
<graft> you wait, hopefully, MrMazda
<MrMazda> how long?
<graft> not long?
<graft> dunno
<MrMazda> hasn't done anything apparent for 10 minutes
<graft> possibly your CD is fuct
<graft> burned improperly or corrupt download
<graft> which happens quite often, actually
<MrMazda> CD was fine for last install
<MrMazda> Alt-F8 stuck at setting up general console font
<MrMazda> Alt-F3 stuck at xresprobe
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm..
<Psi-Jack> Nothing, eh? I don't get why KDE opens a Konq AND pops up a KDE Daemon window asking what to do with it.
<calilasseia> Hello everyone ...
<calilasseia> First question ... I'm relatively new to this ... how do I set up a cron job?
<graft> hey Psi-Jack ... have you got an Autorun.desktop somewhere?
<robotgeek> calilasseia: man crontab, or use kcron to set it up for you
<Psi-Jack> graft: This is still mostly stock install of Kubuntu 5.10
<dark_suic> MrMazda, u trying to install in a laptop?
<calilasseia> OK ... thanks robotgeek ... only I want to set up cron to automaticaly update the system via apt-get or however ...
<Psi-Jack> graft: And where would I find an Autorun.desktop, if I have one? hgeh
<graft> locate, locate, locate
<robotgeek> yeah, you could do that
<calilasseia> I've got Kcron running now ...
<Psi-Jack> Did that. But no Autorun found with locate.
<graft> calilasseia: that's an extremely BAD idea
<calilasseia> Oh?
<graft> yes
<Psi-Jack> What's wrong with KCron?
<calilasseia> Why?
<graft> no, not KCron
<graft> automatically updating the system via cron jobs
<Psi-Jack> Oh. heh kay.
<Psi-Jack> OH!
<Psi-Jack> That is a bad idea!
<calilasseia> Ah ...
<calilasseia> So you're saying I should always do updates manually?
<Psi-Jack> graft: Any other suggestions?
<Psi-Jack> calilasseia: Definately!
<graft> erm. dunno, what's in .kde/Autostart?
<calilasseia> Right ...
<calilasseia> Noted!
<Psi-Jack> graft: .directory
<graft> or /usr/share/autostart
<calilasseia> Next question ... I downloaded Skype for Linux ... the installation package is a .deb file ...
<graft> calilasseia: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<Psi-Jack> graft: There's a couple files there. kdesktop.desktop, kongy_preload.desktop, etc.
<calilasseia> Ah, but will that install in a sensibe directory? Only i'm aware that Linux has a directory structure and it's best adhered to ...
<Hanning> hullo
<calilasseia> What's the sensible location to install Skype in ???
<Hanning> apologies for delay but I've returned
<graft> Psi-Jack: yeah, i dunno, that's my best bet i guess
<calilasseia> Hello Hanning ...
<graft> Psi-Jack: i mean, your best bet... munge around in there or something
<robotgeek> calilasseia: if you install it from the .deb, it will take care of all that
<Hanning> graft, in short I've reinstalled kubuntu, tried setting up network manually using ip/gateway addresses and no luck
<calilasseia> Ah, it has the target directory information in the package?
<vge> does it make me a pervert to use Windows background Follow.jpg in KDE? :)
<Hanning> I then tried using dchp, with no luck either
<Psi-Jack> Aha
<calilasseia> VGE, my understanding is that you can use whatever background you darn well please :)
<Hanning> but I did find out something that is important!
<Psi-Jack> I got it. There was a configure button on the KDE Daemon window that pops up. So I did it..
<calilasseia> So long as the image isn't illegal of course :)
<graft> Psi-Jack: heh... imagine that
<Hanning> I have an extra module in kubuntu kernel called "8139cp" that isn't in my Fedora kernel
<MrMazda> dark_suic: no laptop. Just installed Debian Etch on it this AM
<graft> ooh... have you got 8139too, too?
<Hanning> yep
<MrMazda> still nothing
<graft> ahhh
<calilasseia> Next question ... I recently updated kubuntu from the Breezy repositories ...
<dark_suic> ok, sounds weird, i had a similar problem with a laptop, but it was because of the **** sound drivers...
<calilasseia> Sometimes it has glitches shutting down ...
<graft> well, kill 8139cp
<graft> since 8139too clearly works
<Psi-Jack> Under KDE Control Module, Advanced tab, and turned off Enable medium application autostart after mount.
<Hanning> is that as simple as typing "kill -9 8139cp"?
<graft> no
<MrMazda> dark_suic: my guess is it's too stupid to copy packages from CD after saying no to copy packages to HD during initial install
<graft> do modprobe -r 8139cp 8139too
<graft> then modprobe 8139too
<graft> then try to bring up your ethernet interface
<graft> and hopefully that will work
<dark_suic> don't know :P just maybe it doesn't like your computer :P
<graft> after that you have to figure out how to prevent it from automatically loading that module
<graft> probably by editing /etc/modules
<dark_suic> i'm sorry, but i have to go to bed now, see you and good luck :)
<calilasseia> Previously under Hoary, when I shut down Kubuntu it automatically went to the CTRL-ALT-F1 screen and listed everything that was being shut down ...
<Hanning> graft, danke dir herzlich for the help
<calilasseia> Now I've updated with Breezy, it glitches ...
<Hanning> I might be back in a bit if it works otherwise I'm off to bed
<Hanning> I'll pop back tomorrow with an update
<MrMazda> dark_suic: top on tty2 root login shows apt-get using 99% CPU
<calilasseia> How do I get Breezy to transfer to the CTL-ALT-F1 shutdown screen without glitching?
<dgeyer> Anyone have problems with Adept crashing after update. Kubuntu Flight 2
<dgeyer> Anyway to fix it
<MrMazda> dark_suic: network OK, I can ping google
<graft> calilasseia: what do you mean, glitches?
<calilasseia> The screen flickers and the text is all concentrated at the top ... then when it tries the final shutdown it just hangs ...
<MrMazda> killing apt-get doesn't help - it just restarts and goes back top 99%
<calilasseia> Will an update cure it or is it something I have to fix manually?
<graft> no idee
<calilasseia> OK ..
<calilasseia> It's time I did an update anyway ... see if that cures things ...
<calilasseia> I'll log out and give it a try ...
<calilasseia> Thanks for your help ...
<calilasseia> Bye ...
<xwolf-> yo, i'm getting an error here... KDE can't start as my 'igor' login, i have to login as root (with 'startx &'), it says it can't do something with "/home/igor/.ICEauthority", can anyone help me?
<sampan> xwolf-  you could make a backup of the file (to restore if this doesn't work), then delete the original, then try -- maybe it will be recreated properly?  but i'm just guessing
<Godot[Blippe] > xwolf-,  sudo chown sam /home/sam/.ICEauthority
<Godot[Blippe] > excence sam with your login
<Godot[Blippe] > *exchange
<Knowerrors> Hey all, how do you clear the K Hotnewstuff memory?  I deleted a couple Superkaramba themes I had installed this way, but hotnewstuff thinks theyre still there
<xwolf-> the .ICEauthority file is null
<xwolf-> is there a problem?
<sampan> null?  has no content?
<xwolf-> no content at all
<xwolf-> i opened with vim and with kate
<Blippe> it is supposed to be null
<sampan> hrmmmmm --- i get content when i cat it
<Blippe> you do?
<sampan> yep
<sampan> not all is readable, but some is
<Blippe> xwolf-,  just chown it
<sampan> hostname, dcop, MAGIC-COOKIE ... etc. etc.
<xwolf-> ok, hang on
<xwolf-> let me test it
<Blippe> xwolf-,  it that doesn't work, i think deleting it might (or at least renaming it)
<Psi-Jack> What's that sources builder site?
<Blippe> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Psi-Jack> Thank-ye.
<Blippe> np
<xwolf-> it worked ;)
<xwolf-> thank you Blippe sampan
<sampan> glad you're back to normal!
<xwolf-> hehe
<Blippe> np
<phasegen> anyone here run wine?
<Blippe> phasegen,  yes
<phasegen> Blippe: do you run any games?
<Blippe> no, not really
<Knowerrors> Hey all, for anybody using KDE 3.5 and Superkaramba, this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32541 to me is a great kde improvement to try and support, check it out!
<phasegen> Blippe: bummer...  I was hoping to see what kind of problems I would run into with configuration.
<phasegen> oh well...  Can anyone dcc me a beer?
<Blippe> phasegen, look up the wine homepage, they have a tiny list of games and how to get them to work as good as possible...
<Blippe> phasegen, you might be lucky
<jean> hi
<jean> i cant quit eye of gnome in fullscreen mode, is there a way to do so on a terminal?
<Blippe> have you tried alt-f4?
<jean> yeah
<Blippe> otherwise ps -A will give you a list of processes on your system...
<phasegen> Blippe:  Thank You!  Two of 4 games I like, won't run under Cedega, but I'd heard that I could use actual windows dll's with wine...
<Blippe> find eye of gnome in there
<Blippe> phasegen, good luck!
<Blippe> when you found it typ killall (name of process)
<Blippe> jean, you got that?
<jean> yes, thanks Blippe
<jean> ill try taht
<Blippe> otherwise xkill probably works...
<Blippe> might be easier :D
<Psi-Jack> Hey, anyone use Kubuntu with an ATI Radeon? I'm having trouble with a system running slowly, playing DVD's.
<MrMazda> dark_suic: CD tested good
<rance> hi kids, hows things
<jean> arr Blippe, how can i scroll up in a terminal?
<Blippe> scrollwheel, the bar at the right and probably a few more
<calilasseia> Back again ... I tried installing Skype and hit a problem ...
<calilasseia> KPackage said that the package had a dependency - a file called libqt3c102-mt ...
<calilasseia> Trouble is there's already a file installed libqt3-mt ... and in the properties panel it says that the installed file conflicts with libqt3c102-mt ...
<rednaxel>  hi all
<rance> I need some help figuring out which package I need to look for, I installed php5-mysql but im getting an when I try to log in that the mysql server doesnt like the client software, considier upgrading, so I tested my mysql client stuff and shure enough it was for the mysql version on localhost, I had to install the version for the remote server.
<rance> mysql is connecting fine, buy php-mysql still says im connecting with the wrong version
<rance> how should I fix that?
<rednaxel> I crashed "gcompris" on my Kubuntu and now it's stuck on 800x600 - it was 1024x768 before
<calilasseia> The change log for libqt3-mt says "Add a libqt3c102-mt-dbg package."
<Blippe> calilasseia look in the forums, there is a real nice guide for getting the deb for skype to understand that 3 is higher than 102 :D
<calilasseia> Forums?
<Blippe> ubuntuforum.org
<calilasseia> I'll take a look ...
<Blippe> wait a sec, i will find the page for you!
<calilasseia> OK, waiting ... :)
<Blippe> calilasseia, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto (found it on the wiki) and scroll down to "Building your own skype package"
<Blippe> or !saveas
<Blippe> !saveas
<ubotu> Blippe: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ftg2> bummer. compiled the nvidia driver.. switching to virtual consoles corrupts the screen. switching back to X freezes the machine :\
<ftg2> the precompiled nvidia driver was working perfectly :(
<Blippe> calilasseia, saveas have it in their debs, look at ubotus source-o-matic response
<Blippe> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<chemaja> does gnu bash no longer supply texinfo documentation? or does kubuntu choose not to include it? or...? (`info bash' gives me a manpage-looking document)
<_trym> whicih protocol is kde desktop sharing?
<Blippe> vnc
<trym_> whicih protocol is kde desktop sharing?
<trym_> iow, how do I connect to a shared desktop
<Blippe> trym_ i told you vnc
<trym_> sorry i got disconnected
<Blippe> xvncwiever
<trym_> thanks :)
<calilasseia> OK, I checked that sources page ... it gave me some text which I presume I copy and paste into sources.list ...
<Blippe> calilasseia, yes, but if you're uncomfortable with that, just follow the guide in the wiki for building your own package, it is fast and it does work
<calilasseia> I'll give the sources a try first and see if that works ...
<Blippe> ah, the easy way out i hear! :D
<Blippe> don't forget the gpg's
<calilasseia> If that doesn't work and it falls on its face, I'll return to the Wiki and build a deb the hard way :)
<e_machinist> I have 317,000kb of physical memory being used and I have Konversation, Konq, and KSysGuard running... is that a normal amount of usage?
<Blippe> e_machinist, look with free -m , and yeah, it is!
<e_machinist> Blippe: thanks.
<e_machinist> Any idea how I can remove all the gnome crud that came with the default ubuntu install... now that I got the kubuntu-desktop stuff up and running.
<Blippe> e_machinist, sysguard doesn't really show how much of the memory really is "used" (as in used right now and not dumpable) and memory loaded in the memory but just for keepsakes, and isn't really needed and will be dumped as quick as the system neds it
* rednaxel is VERY frustrated with this ridiculous 856x480 resolution
<Blippe> that sounds like a real nice resolution :D
<e_machinist> Blippe: thanks for the info.
<rednaxel> Blippe: i would prefer my old 1024x768
<Blippe> rednaxel, so what did happen, drivers or maybe  a new xorg?
<rednaxel> Blippe: everything was fine until I installed gcompris - it changes the resolution when running
<rednaxel> and restores it back when exit normally
<rednaxel> but it crashed
<Blippe> well, restart x then?
<Blippe> log in and out...
<hawking> what's the easiest way to learn if my camera is detected or not?
<rednaxel> Blippe: dpkg-reconfigure... nothing works
<e_machinist> Does anyone know how to remove all the darned gnome related stuff from the default ubuntu install now that I have the kubuntu "way" set up?
<calilasseia> OK, Adept says Skype is installed ...
<Blippe> rednaxel, i don't know, i never had a problem with x that turning it of and on didn't solve
* rednaxel uses Linux since 1997 and had LOTS of problems like this before
<Blippe> hawking start kopete and go Settings - Configure - Devices
<sampan> e_machinist  are you desperately short on drive space?  if not, there's no real reason to remove it -- it hurts nothing.  and if you plan on running any gtk apps, you'll need the gnome libs at least
<Blippe> rednaxel well, then you should know way more than i do on how to fix it :P
<rednaxel> it's 2006 - I hate losing time with stupid things like "X resolution" AGAIN
<Blippe> e_machinist, if you find out a way, be sure to tell me!
<e_machinist> sampan: naw, I'm good on disk space, just can't stand 3 different package managers, 2 calculators, 2 user managers, 3 system monitors, etc.
<e_machinist> haha.
<e_machinist> Blippe: haha, will do.
<sampan> e_machinist  remove them from your kmenu and you won't ever know they're there ;)
<calilasseia> Well, Skype runs ... :)
<e_machinist> sampan: heh, might be what I do.
<Blippe> e_machinist, I've "heard" that removing all the libs and then reinstalling kde again will cure al your problems..
<calilasseia> Only problem is the default colours are AWFUL ...
<sampan> e_machinist  that's what i did too :D
<rednaxel> Blippe: maybe it's why I *never* could move 100% to Linux - I can't afford to lose time configuring stupid things; if it was business hours by now, I would have to boot on Windows
<calilasseia> For some reason Skype's login window has white text on a white background (sigh) ...
<Matei> I just recently got Kubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 5160 laptop with a pentium 4, and although it works very well I notice that it keeps my fan on low all the time, whereas Windows doesn't. All the Linux live CD's I've tried seem to do the same thing. What can I do to make it turn the fan completely off when nothing is happening?
<Blippe> :D rednaxel, at my workplace playing with gcompris would be called work :P
<rednaxel> Blippe: I installed it for my daugther
<rednaxel> silly mistake
<Blippe> :D
<Blippe> calilasseia, I might just install skype just to see that!
<hawking> tor is automatically started at start-up how can i stop that?
<moshe> good evening, guys and gals
<moshe> woudl anyone happen to know why alsa keeps resetting my volume levels?  I tried running alsamixer and alsactl store but they still reset.
<calilasseia> Blippe, it wouldn't have anything to do with my nonstandard desktop colour choices would it?
<Blippe> rednaxel, you might have better luck asking at the #ubuntu-forums
<Blippe> calilasseia, well, try to change em and see?
<calilasseia> Just switched temporarily to KDE default scheme ... that lets me see the text ...
<Blippe> calilasseia, I feel a wee bit cheated here, I didn't get any funny results.
<calilasseia> Trouble is I ***hate*** the default scheme with a vengeance ....
<Blippe> oh
<calilasseia> I spent time creating this nice relaxing colour scheme and for some reason several apps hate my choices ...
<calilasseia> I suspect those apps don't bother selecting background colours properly ... otherwise my text would be prefectly legible ...
<calilasseia> Yep, I change back to my nice relaxing colour scheme and boom ...
<calilasseia> The standard KDE apps all render properly but Skype doesn't ...
<ftg2> i disabled the splash screen / framebuffer at boot. the nvidia driver is no longer corrupting the virtual terminals / crashing the system.. i suppose i can live without that pretty splash
<calilasseia> Even Firefox works with my colour choices which I didn't expect having had trouble with colours on the Window version ...
<e_machinist> If I remove some gnome libs and junk... I could always reinstall then in the future should I need them for an app under KDE?
<Blippe> e yes
<e_machinist> Blippe: looks like I'm gonna go GNOME extermination crazy then.
* e_machinist grabs chainsaw
<calilasseia> Right, i'm off to go and get some work done :)
<Blippe> e_machinist, I might just tell you that i didn't dare doing it :P
<calilasseia> Thanks for the help by the way Blippe! :)
<Blippe> np
<rance> could someone help me with a package location question? I need to connect to a mysql database with php, the docs say I need to use the mysqli functions becuase of the version of mysql im connecting to, I installed php-mysql, but that didnt give me the functions I needed, is there a php-mysqli package for kubuntu?
<drunkpikachu> can anyone tell me how to find out exactly what ver. of KDE is on my system?
<rance> go to "system settings" and then choose "about kde" from the help menu
<bimberi> rance: try searching on http://packages.ubuntu.com/  -  a contents search for "packages that contain files or directories whose names contain the keyword" is particularly useful
<drunkpikachu> ah, thanks
<rance> or look at the package database, the version of kde is part of the package name
<Blippe> there is a about kde in every kde app (under help)
<drunkpikachu> Also, how come every system window either has the admin button cut off at the bottom (resizing doesn't help) or it just gets rid of the menu when I do log in?
<Snake__> Hey do I put my PC into standby??
<Snake__> How do*
<drunkpikachu> snake, isn't it pretty much the same thing as locking the station?
<drunkpikachu> oh wait, I'm wrong
<Snake__> drunkpikachu, I dunno
<Snake__> drunkpikachu, nice name BTW
<drunkpikachu> thanks
<rance> bimberi: looks like there is no such package, but the php-db pear library does have mysqli support
<ClayG> anyone here ever re-wire a ps2 keyboard to usb before?
<GameOver> hey i was wsondering,.... i cant uninstall XMMS without uninstalling superkaramba.... anyway i can unistall XMMS by itself... this is using adept?
<angasule> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<angasule> !IPA
<ubotu> angasule: I don't know
<angasule> does anyone know an easy way to add IPA symbol support to konqueror? some font to install?
<sebastianbis> can someone help me out?
<sampan> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<sebastianbis> i need to burn a cd
<sebastianbis> i downloaded kubuntu breezy
<sebastianbis> i have an .iso file
<sebastianbis> but ive never burned cds with kubuntu
<sebastianbis> how do ido it?
<sampan> are you in kubuntu now?
<sebastianbis> yes
<sampan> use k3b
<sebastianbis> how should i burn the iso file though?
<sebastianbis> just drag and drop onto a cd and thats it?
<nalioth> sebastianbis: in the menu is a "Tools" > Burn CD Image
<sampan> yep, what nalioth said
<sampan> sorry, i was checking and my upgraded k3b gave me a setup error: "couldn't find cdrao" O_O
<sebastianbis> whats the image to burn?
<sampan> sebastianbis  you have to find it in your folders -- it'll be wherever you downloaded it to
<sebastianbis> kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso ?
<sampan> yes
<sebastianbis> it starts loading something
<sebastianbis> Md5 Sum:
<sampan> yes, that's normal -- it's checking that the data is intact and not corrupted
<sebastianbis> should i close konqueror and here before burning?
<sebastianbis> it already reviewed it
<sebastianbis> just finished
<sampan> there's no need to close your other apps, k3b will burn fine with other things running :)
<sebastianbis> ok now here's my next problem
<sebastianbis> i accidentally erased windows xp trying to change the partition
<sebastianbis> make it bigger
<sebastianbis> I had kubuntu hoary
<sebastianbis> and deleted it
<sebastianbis> and then used that free space partition
<sebastianbis> and copied it unto the partition where windows was in
<sebastianbis> and this erased windows for some reason
* MrMazda is using his debian partition to fix his screwed up kubuntu install
<sebastianbis> i had to reinstall kubuntu
<sebastianbis> and i had no windows xp installation cd
<sebastianbis> i got one
<sebastianbis> now, ive never installed windows
<sampan> sebastianbis  so you're trying to reinstall both windows and kubuntu?
<sebastianbis> and i want to make a partition so that it's 7 gb windows 3 kubuntu
<sebastianbis> yes
<sebastianbis> the guy said i should always install windows first
<sampan> yes
<sebastianbis> so i am thinking about
<sebastianbis> using the install cd
<sebastianbis> and erase all of the drive
<sebastianbis> and make two partitions
<MrMazda> everyone always says that - except me, who installs doze whenever he pleases
<sebastianbis> then put the cd in and isntall windows first
<sebastianbis> so what should i do?
<sampan> sebastianbis  you can do that just fine.  do windows first.  it will let you partition the drive into two pieces, put windows on the first one.  then install kubuntu on the second (unused) partition.
<sebastianbis> ok so i can edit partitions with the windows cd?
* MrMazda has 23 partitions on the system he's fixing kubuntu on
<sebastianbis> so i can first  use the kubuntu, completely erase the drive and make a partition with windows?
<sebastianbis> the windows cd*
<sampan> sebastianbis  yes, you can partition in the windows install.  there's no need to use kubuntu to erase anything really.
<arrinmurr> sebastianbis: you can do anything you want and then do partitioning with the windows cd :)
<sebastianbis> wait a second
<sebastianbis> i ahve to erase kubuntu right?
<arrinmurr> no
<sampan> sebastianbis, i don't think so;  windows will erase it when it formats and installs.
<sebastianbis> ok
<sebastianbis> great
<sebastianbis> how do i check if the data was fine with k3b?
<sebastianbis> im still yet to burn the cd
<sampan> if it says "ok" or a check mark on that md5sum line, then it's okay
<sebastianbis> but i mean
<sebastianbis> after you-ve burnt it
<sebastianbis> how do you check
<sampan> if it installs properly, then the data was okay!  :D  to make sure you don't get a bad burn, you can set the burn speed lower, that avoids any errors due to speed
<sebastianbis> too late
<sebastianbis> it keeps changing anyway
<sebastianbis> it doesnt stay at one speed
<sebastianbis> fluctuates between two and 12
<sebastianbis> 12x
<sebastianbis> haha theres a wee box wheni minimize that shows the progress
<sebastianbis> "writing"
<sampan> lol yeah -- and if your sound is working properly you'll hear this silly little bugle call at the end announcing that it's all done
<sampan> but k3b rocks
<sebastianbis> is there soulseek for kubuntu?
<sampan> !info nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: (graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 291 kB, Installed size: 1488 kB
<sebastianbis> haha
<sampan> seems like there's a soulseek client ^^
<sebastianbis> since i am burning a breezy one
<sebastianbis> i won-t have to upgrade right?
<sampan> correct -- just have to install it from the repos
<ventruecorp> espaol
<sebastianbis> waht about codecs and stuff?
<ventruecorp> hola
<sebastianbis> hola
<ventruecorp> buena compadre
<sebastianbis> que necesitas?
<ventruecorp> ?
<ventruecorp> nada
<ventruecorp> porq
<sebastianbis> no se
<ventruecorp> bkn
<ventruecorp> de donde eres?
<sebastianbis> k?
<sebastianbis> de Costa Rica
<sebastianbis> y tu?
<ventruecorp> Chile
<sebastianbis> que hora es alla?
<ventruecorp> 01:52am
<ventruecorp> estoy en vacaciones
<sebastianbis> Bernardo O'Higgins
<ventruecorp> y alla
<sebastianbis> 10:22 pm
<JavaGeek> hello
<sebastianbis> eh...
<sebastianbis> 52*
<ventruecorp> en el trabajo
<ventruecorp> ?
<ventruecorp> trabajas estudias
<ventruecorp> ?
<sebastianbis> no, en casa, vagueando
<ventruecorp> bueno
<sebastianbis> deberia estudiar jaja
<ventruecorp> yo creo
<sebastianbis> tengo examenes finales en abril
<ventruecorp> q estudias
<ventruecorp> ?
<sebastianbis> sampan: is there winamp for kubuntu?
<sebastianbis> acabo el bachillerato
<sebastianbis> tengo 19 a;os
<sebastianbis> tu?
<ventruecorp> el compadre quiere un winamp de kubuntu=
<sampan> sebastianbis  there are some equivalent programs: xmms and beep-media-player
<sebastianbis> si, me preguntaba si existe
<ventruecorp> beep media te puede servir
<sebastianbis> se ve como winamp?/does it look like winamp?
<arrinmurr> it supports winamp skins
<ventruecorp> tiene soporte y ocupa skin y plugins
<ventruecorp> de xmms
<sebastianbis> me enviaron un archivo m4a y no lo pude abric con amarok?someone sent me a w4a file andi couldn-t open it with amarok
<ventruecorp> es complicado el amarok
* JavaGeek wonders if he entered kubuntu-es by mistake
* sebastianbis laughs at the trumpet
<JavaGeek> buenos nachos
<ventruecorp> geek
<sebastianbis> beep media es mas facil?
<ventruecorp> para mi
<ventruecorp> no
<ventruecorp> prefiero el xmmd
<ventruecorp> xmms
<sebastianbis> sampan: beep media vs xmms ?
<sebastianbis> I'll take your word for it
<ventruecorp> creo q esta hecho en c/c++
<ventruecorp> compilao
<ventruecorp> es mas feo
<sebastianbis> cual?
<ventruecorp> es como para gnome
<sampan> sebastianbis  they're almost identical except the beep uses gtk libs so its menus look a little more polished
<sebastianbis> can one have both?
<sampan> i have both -- and with the same skin on both -- so until i hit a menu button i can't even tell the different
<sampan> difference*
<sampan> yeah sure
<sebastianbis> cual puede abrir mas archivos?
<sebastianbis> which can open most files?
<sebastianbis> formatwise
<ventruecorp> no lo se
<ventruecorp> wma
<JavaGeek> amarok es la neta del planeta
<sampan> i think they're the same ... they both play my mp3/ogg files -- but i don't have any wma or rm or anything so not sure
<sebastianbis> you can get a codec for amarok to open teh wma right?
<sampan> i think so -- but i've not ever tried it since i have no wma files
<sebastianbis> Ok, I've got my Kubuntu and Windows CDs all set, so I will be back in a while.
<JavaGeek> why would I want to play wma?
<sebastianbis> ciao a tuti
<sampan> good luck!
<sebastianbis> a dopo
<sampan> installing windows and kubuntu -- that could be a long "while"
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know of any good decent dvd ripping programs?
<arrinmurr> dvd::rip ?
<Psi-Jack> That the only one you can recommend? :)
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: well, i've never ripped a dvd myself ;)
<MrMazda> dumb installer took 5 hours off my hardware clock, and my timezone is -0500 o_O
<fangorious> does konqueror (3.5) have a scrolling mode like firefox and ie?
* ftg2 has never ripped a dvd in linux. i was using dvd2svci under win though. nice opensource project
<ftg2> dvd2svcd
<Psi-Jack> Bleh. I don't want svcd....
<Psi-Jack> My preference is to be able to rip just the main movie itself, transcode to xvid. If it has AC3 5.1, keep it, rip the subtitles, forced and unforced, and combine all the streams into an MKV.
<Psi-Jack> And if there's only 2-channel audio, I'd rather convert that to Ogg Vorbis, so it's even smaller.
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: dvdbackup works good for ripping entire dvds uncompressed and decoded
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. That's a good start. But usually all I want is just the main video itself.
<yellowdart> basically copies the folder structure to your hd so you can probably burn straight to a dvd-dl
<Blippe> !mpc
<ubotu> Blippe: Are you smoking crack?
<Blippe> why yes ubotu, i am, how did you know?
<Psi-Jack> yellowdart: I don't burn them. I stream them from my media-server.
<JavaGeek> Psi-Jack: if you find one that does all that, please share :)
<Psi-Jack> JavaGeek: hehehe..
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: i see...well, i'll keep an eye out for a good vob demuxer...why do you split it if you stream it btw
<Psi-Jack> yellowdart: Size? All I watch is the movies. I don't generally care about the rest. I just pretty much do VOD and streaming over my home LAN.
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: ok, misunderstood...thought that when you said "main video", i thought that you wanted to split the video/audio tracks :)
<Psi-Jack> yellowdart: Oh no. Just the main movie. The only time I split audio tracks, is to transcode it to ogg if it's only 2-channel stuff. If it's 5.1 AC3, I keep the original AC3 stream. :)
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: i believe that you can choose which .vob files you backup with dvdbackup...
<Blippe> when i lock the session, i am completely locked out! My login-pass doesn't work, how do i change that?
<Psi-Jack> Yes, it will let you rip a specific title, actually. :)
<Psi-Jack> And lsdvd is a nice tool to read the titles. :D
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: yeah, i guess these are the only utilities i know then...dont know of any gui's that make it easier
<Psi-Jack> Well, gui's I don't care about. Heck, I could script it if need-be. :)
<Psi-Jack> If there is a GUI, cool. If only CLI, whatever works. :)
<Psi-Jack> yellowdart: Hmm, dvdbackup can't "trim" out the undesired audio streams, can it? :)
<yellowdart> not sure
<yellowdart> i'll check it out
<Psi-Jack> I'm looking at a title that has 4 audio channels. Only 1 of which is actually English. :)
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Who's good at apt package management?
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: depends what you mean by "good" :)
* kkathman needs someone that has upgraded to KDE3.5 and can help me with some errors..if possible :)
<Psi-Jack> yellowdart:  I have conflicting packages, libfame from two different repos. :/
<yellowdart> are they 2 different versions? or the same version in 2 places?
<Blippe> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<Blippe> !porn
<ubotu> I heard porn is no good
<Blippe> !spam
<ubotu> spam is, like, totally, no good, and not welcomed
<Blippe> !puke
<ubotu> Blippe: I give up, what is it?
<Blippe> yay
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: if it's the same package, then you may be able to disable one of the repositories, apt-get update, then apt-get install libfame
<yellowdart> then re-enable the repository, apt-get update and finish what you need
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: as long as your conflict isn't because 2 different versions are needed then you'll be fine
<Psi-Jack> It's the same version,. but it's causing problems. dvdrip wants libfame, and libfame is already installed. Thus, problems accross the board.
<Psi-Jack> I already have one libfame installed.. :)
<yellowdart> i see...that does make it a bit more hairy then
<Psi-Jack> Heh. I would like to specifically disable the conflicting one. If possible, or even locally "alias" it as it if were the other one.
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: sorry, don't know what to do about that :-/
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: i guess that you can run 'sudo apt-get check' to see if you have any existing broken dependencies
<Psi-Jack> Right now, I know that I do. heh
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I have libfame0, which is installed, and libfame-0.9 which is being depended upon. heh
<crimsun> no, remove the conflicting one.
<crimsun> it should be libfame0.
<crimsun> apt-get --purge remove libfame0
<Psi-Jack> Eh?
<Psi-Jack> I have libfame0 installed. It's libfame-0.9 that something is trying to depend on.
<crimsun> right, and you should remove libfame0
<Psi-Jack> Uhh, why?
<crimsun> because it's an external package that's improperly named?
<Psi-Jack> Ahh.. I see...
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: i'm looking in my repositories (standard plus universe multiverse) and i don't see any libfame0 here
<crimsun> that's because libfame-0.9 is in multiverse
<yellowdart> definitely -0.9 is the right one
<Psi-Jack> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Psi-Jack>   gstreamer0.8-fame: Depends: libfame0 but it is not going to be installed
<Psi-Jack>   transcode: Depends: libfame-0.9 but it is not going to be installed
<Psi-Jack> heh. Grr. :)
<crimsun> dude, the resolution is simple
<Psi-Jack> I tried --purge remove'ing libfame0, that's the lines I got from iut.
<crimsun> if you absolutely can't live without gstreamer0.8-fame, then compile it against the proper libfame-dev in multiverse
<crimsun> then remove gstreamer0.8-fame, too
<Psi-Jack> And transcode, too.
<Blippe> there is something completely wrong, nothing has crashed for a few hours!
<crimsun> you can also apt-get -f install
<Psi-Jack> There, that fixes that issue. At least. heh
<ftg2> this package in backport has a couple missing dependencies that don't seem to be available anywhere.. what's the procedure to resolve them?
<_gverig> Am I mute now?
<_gverig> Anybody hears me?
<crimsun> ? we read you loud and clear.
<_gverig> crimsun: oh, thanks. [22:44]  [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<ftg2> nvm. i resolved the 2 dependencies from dapper. just succesfully installed gaim-otr from backports. :)
<_gverig> ohhh, nm
<_gverig> I got nuked from that channel
<Mez> we backported gaim-otr ?
<ftg2> no. i had to hack at it a bit
<Mez> ah then it's not from backports is it ?
<ftg2> well i didn't do much. i got gaim-otr and libotr from breezy backport. unmet dependencies libgcrypt11 and libgpg-error0, were resolved from dapper.
<tmircea> hi
<tmircea> how do i update kubuntu to kde 3.5
<stlewis> Packet Manager?
<tmircea> i dont know why, but kubuntu is pretty slow compared to slackware/rhel/other distros 2.6 based running on my laptop
<tmircea> kde is not fast enough
<tmircea> im also using vesa, though
<stlewis> You could just go with Ubuntu
<stlewis> Use Gnome.
<tmircea> i dont like gnome
<stlewis> Heh.
<stlewis> That's problematic.
<Tm_T> no, gnome isn't that faster
<stlewis> When you say "slow" though...
<Tm_T> and yes, vesa driver is the key there ;)
<stlewis> What are you referring to specifically?
<tmircea> i dont like kde too much and linux at all, but well .. better than remaining with that windows crap that gives me 3 stop errrors per day
<vega-> Tm_T: kubuntu.org
<vega-> i mean tmircea
<Tm_T> he
<stlewis> Honestly, I'd be cool with Windows if it weren't for the expense.
<vega-> tmircea: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<tmircea> windows being stuck in runlevel 6..
<stlewis> I was a PC user up until about...two weeks ago :-D
<stlewis> Er...Windows.
<stlewis> Not PC
<Tm_T> heh
<stlewis> See...that's Windows coporate philosophy for you...make Windows synonomous with PC's in general.
<tmircea> stlewis: and what are you on now
<Tm_T> stlewis: stop frightening me
<stlewis> Boo?
<Tm_T> =)
<tmircea> youre a ghost?
<Tm_T> I was talking windows - pc synonym thing
<Tm_T> +about
<tmircea> i know
<tmircea> i love my mac
<stlewis> Erg.
<Tm_T> heh
<stlewis> I'm afraid of Macs
<Tm_T> I'm ok with my wind... pc
<stlewis> Heh.
<tmircea> hoho
<tmircea> wind blows in the pc
* Tm_T has only 6 or 7 pc in his room
<tmircea> get some more
<stlewis> And how many fans?
<tmircea> kubuntu is pretty ugly with its default kde
<stlewis> That was the first thing I changed actually.
<Tm_T> not many, in this one 3, second one 2, and others are without fans including power
<tmircea> and how do i enable root logins?
<stlewis> You don't :-(
<tmircea> lol
<stlewis> You can use the sudo command from the command line.
<stlewis> That's about it.
<Tm_T> tmircea: sudo passwd
<tmircea> yes but i need to get with root in kde
<tmircea> root needs fancy gui
<Tm_T> tmircea: no you dont
<Tm_T> you can enable root account but please do NOT log in to KDE as root
<tmircea> lol
<tmircea> what happens if i do?
<stlewis> You can break things.
<Tm_T> there's no single good reason for that
* stlewis nods.
<Tm_T> and yes, too good chance to break things
<tmircea> break things how? windows crashing when clicking on them etc?
<tmircea> :)
<stlewis> No...not quite that dramatic.
<stlewis> This isn't Windows.
<stlewis> But as a root user, you've got complete control over the file system with no cute little warnings when you do something stupid.
<Tm_T> tmircea: whyyou should login to kde as root
<Tm_T> I ask why
<tmircea> stlewis: im not smart enough to do something stupid enough to break my linux
<tmircea> really
<tmircea> :)
<stlewis> Heh.
<Tm_T> tmircea: actually you can be stupid enough to break it before you even know you're breaking it
<Tm_T> no offense
<tmircea> because i dont need to enter the freakin password each time i need to use a rootonly kde app
<tmircea> liek packagemanager
<Tm_T> well don't keep opening and closing it
<pussfeller> you ever accidentally delete your entire / partition? I did...
<tmircea> Tm_T: no.. i have used kde/root for too many years now
<stlewis> Yeah, that could suck.
<tmircea> no
<tmircea> i didnt
<pussfeller> just cause I left out one little slash mark
<tmircea> i did it intentionately
<Tm_T> tmircea: and that's never been good idea
<tmircea> cause i was bored
<stlewis> If you're planning on installing packages...put it up once and leave it up :-d
<tmircea> cat /dev/zero > /
<Tm_T> tmircea: ok, login to kde as root if you like, but I'm not helping if you
<pussfeller> how you change the default terminal in kdevelop
<Tm_T> get trouble
<pussfeller> with the ruby thingee, i dont want irb
<stlewis> Oh...
<stlewis> That's a question I have...
<tmircea> i dont need root
<stlewis> Speaking of Kdevelop
<tmircea> im fine with user
<Tm_T> good
<stlewis> I can't get C++ source to compile to save my life.
<tmircea> btw, i too need to get gcc for kubuntu
<Tm_T> apt-get install gcc ;)
<tmircea> ok
<Tm_T> too tricky?
<tmircea> it does all dependencies and stuff?
<pussfeller> theres a more comprehensive package you need
<Tm_T> well, all gcc dependencies
<pussfeller> kde-devel or something like that
<Tm_T> pussfeller: true, but he asked only gcc
<Tm_T> and kde-devel might be too much for most of us
<pussfeller> if you ever wanna compile kde stuff
<Tm_T> I'd say: apt-get build-dep <app>
<Tm_T> pussfeller: too much
<tmircea> what konsole color schema do you use ? :) im on linux-colors now
<stlewis> Green on black.
<pussfeller> i always use green on black
<Tm_T> pussfeller: I compile KDE apps tens of time every time and there's packaeges I never use
<tmircea> stlewis: thats what kevin mitnick used
<stlewis> It reminds me of the old Tandy personal computers :-D
<tmircea> green on black is hacker like
<tmircea> or matrix
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_099.png
<pussfeller> neo uses green on black
<Tm_T> my desktop (there's Konsole too)
<tmircea> but not linux :)
<stlewis> Ah...
<Tm_T> that reminds me, should do some artwork
<stlewis> You've got that transparency stuff going.
<stlewis> That was too distracting for me.
<Tm_T> heh
<stlewis> I pulled a background off of visual paradox for mine...
<stlewis> Such a great site.
<tmircea> pretty nice desktop.. id say
<Tm_T> in most of time, I do my own backgrounds
<stlewis> I'm not that artistic :-D
<tmircea> in blender/
<tmircea> ?
<Tm_T> blender?
<tmircea> the 3d graphics design app
<tmircea> for unix/linux and windows
<Tm_T> have to try if inkscape now works in dapper again :p
<Tm_T> tmircea: never used, never needed
<Tm_T> woooo, no crash <3
<Tm_T> time to do some artwork for dapperdapperdapperdapper
<stlewis> Is Blender any good?
<stlewis> Like, compared to something like 3ds?
<stlewis> I almost installed it today :-D
<tmircea> its weaker
<tmircea> than 3ds
<tmircea> but its the best for linux
<stlewis> Again, I'm not that artistic.
<stlewis> Its more like a hobby.
<stlewis> I don't really need a powerhouse or anything.
<tmircea> Tm_T: what artwork? youre making me curious :)
<tmircea> themes? backgrounds? icons
<Tm_T> tmircea: backgrounds now
<Tm_T> should make couple icons for kopete though
<tmircea> and they will be used in kubuntu?
<tmircea> or only you use them
<Tm_T> dunno yet ;)
<Tm_T> might be used in ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu
<tmircea> i think gvim is nice for programming
<tmircea> im geting it
<Tm_T> Kate!
<cyne> hi y'all
<cyne> can anyone tell me or point me to getting java working in Konqueror
<tmircea> how do i update kubuntu to a more recent linux kernel version for ubuntu *binary ?
<tmircea> apt-get install ..?
<stlewis> Run the update.
<stlewis> You could use the apt-get I guess...
<stlewis> But honestly the update is probably safer.
<pussfeller> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<stlewis> That was a question I had too, actually.
<pussfeller> i need a more recent kernel
<pussfeller> im too lazy to compile one
<tmircea> apt-get update?
<tmircea> i want to upgrade to dapper flight 2
<tmircea> or the latest kubuntu
<tictric> morning folks.
<tictric> I got already used to not having cdrom or dvd drives showing up in media:/ and thought that would get fixed some time but now I bought myself a usb stick and oh wonder that one behaves like it should
<tictric> creating a shortcut on Desktop and in media:/ I mean
<tictric> So I wonder if there's some simple solution to them drives not showing up you could tell me
<pussfeller> thats a good question
<tmircea> how can i get the System icon on the desktop
<tmircea> to show the kubuntu pc
<tictric> I need a good answer :-)
<pussfeller> it seems that for most people, it jst works, but for a few, it don't
<pussfeller> i would ask on the list if no one here knows
<pussfeller> i got a bit of a prob with my custome udev rule for my ipod causing a burp with kde's handler
<blahbnlah> can someone tell me how to enter the refresh rates for my lcd monitor inside of my xorg.conf file?
<blahbnlah> i am having trouble chaning my screen resoclutio past 640X480 ion kubuntu, can someone tell me why?
<blahbnlah> can someone help me? i am having trouble changing my screen resolution in kubuntu
<tid-wave> hello! xorg doesn't work after installing dapper flight 2. i see strange stuff on the screen.. (columns with an interesting pattern) the resolution is fine.
<tid-wave> i have geforce 6600 GT
<MrMazda> blahbnlah: put your xorg.conf file on pastebin so we can see what's in it
<tictric> tid-wave: If you save your current xorg.conf away and have it setup by dpkg-reconfigure again to see if it works then?
<_stone> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<_stone> wicht package I need?
<orugo> hey
<orugo> i have 5.04
<orugo> can i upgrade my kde to 3.5??
<orugo> (without big problems)
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, totally, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<orugo> yes but
<orugo> i think i cant
<orugo> i need more repos
<orugo> theres for 5.10
<orugo> and i have 5.04
<bimberi> ah
<orugo> maybe i have to upgrade to breezy first
<orugo> but i dont want
<orugo> haha
<bimberi> sorry, not sure what there is for hoary
<bimberi> tug of war:     hoary-------------orugo---------------kde3.5
<orugo> hahaahhahahahahah
<bimberi> :P
<orugo> well
<orugo> i will upgrade my dear 5.04 kubuntu
<orugo> :(
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> dapper <3
<djib> hello
<djib> How can I choose where KDE automaticaly mounts the external drives ?
<bimberi> tug of war:      hoary                 -/\/\/\/\/-orugo-\/\/\/\/\/-kde3.5
<orugo> hahahahahha
<orugo> now im using synpatic
<orugo> 'll upgrade ALL
<orugo> aahahah
<orugo> i will come with windows xp or something i think
<orugo> ahha
<bimberi> hehe
<ninnghizidha> Hello! I got Sound in Flash with Firefox, but not with Konqueror using the Firefox-Flash-Plugin. How can i get this to work?
<orugo> well now im downloading about 550 mb from internet
<djib> ninnghizidha: in the konqueror preferences, in plugins you can ask to use artsdsp
<djib> could be what you're after
<ninnghizidha> oh! i'll habe a look.. sounds good!
<ninnghizidha> ah! found it!
<djib> ^^
<ninnghizidha> i'll try it now! :-)
<djib> does anyone know how to control automounting in kde ?
<ninnghizidha> works! this channels is that great! ah ... superb - thanks a lot!
<_root> please help.. how do i update only the kde in breezy badger to kde 3.5 from dapper flight 2
<_root> apt-get?
<_root> i tried apt-get install kde35
<Tm_T> _root: you can't just upgrade kde from breezy to dapper
<_root> doesnt work
<_root> tmircea here
<_root> im in kde as root
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> and that's sucky
<_root> i want kde 3.5
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Tm_T> use breezy packages, dude
<viviersf> kde 3.5 is the best
<viviersf> but i cant wait for kde 4
<djib> ninnghizidha: you're welcome
<_root> Tm_T: but there it doesnt say how to upgrade
<_root> only about the key
<_root> and that deb thing
<Tm_T> _root: add that line to sources.list and use apt powers
<_root> ok
<_root> where is sources.list
<_root> in etc?
<Tm_T>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> _root: do you have autoget dcc on?
<_root> in irc?
<Tm_T> yes
<_root> i dont know
<_root> why
<Tm_T> I might like to prove why it's not good idea to irc as root
<_root> hm ?
<Tm_T> nvm, I'm not in that mood
<_root> you cant prove it
<_root> its good to irc as root
<_root> hahaha
<Tm_T> I...feel...like...
<_root> ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<_root> uh oh
<_root> dont
<Tm_T> dont what?
<Tm_T> actually, I'm in that mood...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> ;)
<_root> kick me.. thats what I thought youre going to do... im only root in kde while i install updates/packages
* Tm_T should get a life
<_root> cause i cant while in user mode
<_root> kdesu doesnt work
<Tm_T> you can use konsole
<Tm_T> like I do ;)
<_root> yes and $su
<Tm_T> and no I wasn't kicking you
<_root> and adept
<_root> #adept
<Tm_T> aye
<_root> but that doesnt work
<_root> either
<Tm_T> no it won't
<Tm_T> but use apt-get
<_root> yes but i install updates now with Adept Updater
* Tm_T isn't that fond of guis
<_root> its easier for me
<Tm_T> heh
<_root> im not so experienced with apt
<_root> used it a few times
<Tm_T> it's hard to say "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<_root> thanks
<Tm_T> or without sudo if you use su
<_root> i will use this
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> damn easy
<Tm_T> and np
<_root> yes i know
<_root> apt-get upgrade upgrades the entire distro to dapper flight and kde 3.5 if i got the source changed in source.list
<_root> ?
<Tm_T> yes, but you don't have to
<Tm_T> you can use breezy kde3.5 packages just fine
<_root> apt-get install kde35 ?
<_root> or what is the name of the package
<Tm_T> nope, if you added that one single line and added gpg key of jriddell then just do what I said and that'll do it
<_root> ok
<_root> but i dont want the gpg key
<Tm_T> you do
<_root> why?
<Tm_T> that will make sure that packages you get is signed by jriddell
<_root> i might get trojans ?
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> but no reason to not have that key
<Tm_T> (less warnings etc)
<_root> hmm.. ok.. wait.. pls
<_root> i have the default sources.list
<_root> now, first thing is to
<_root> i made apt-get update
<_root> now apt-get upgrade
<_root> ?
<Tm_T> yes
<_root> and it will add kde 3.5?
<Tm_T> well, what happens?
<_root> wait
<_root> i got an Oops
<_root> !!
<ubotu> ??
<Tm_T> err?
<_root> Oops
<_root> whats that
<_root> fuck
<_root> my windows is freezing
<_root> window
<Tm_T> o  k
<_root> n  o
<_root> o
<Tm_T> did I said something about root and logging in?
<Tm_T> ;)
<_root> y ee  s
<_root> s
<Tm_T> whoa
<Tm_T> anyway, I have to go now, good luck with it ->
<_root> o o ok
<_root> when u back
<_root> i cant get rid of this ooops
<djib> I have a question regarding automounting
<djib> how do I tell kde not to mount automatically /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3
<djib> it really pisses me off
<djib> and I can't find anything about this
<trym> lol
<djib> ^^
<djib> no but seriously I hate when things happen and I don't know how to control it !
<djib> and apparently no one know how to do it ^^
<motorcitymadman> have you tryed advanced options ?
<djib> what do you mean ?
<weedar> After updating with adept my 2.6.12.9 image is updated to 2.6.12.10 (I can choose which to use in Grub), but this breaks ndiswrapper. Any suggestions?
<_root> if apt-get upgrade to upgrade my kde to 3.5 is what i do I must exit kde 3.4 and upgrade from failsafe x ?
<Tm_T> no
<_root> i can run it from kde then
<_root> ?
<Tm_T> just upgrade, log out, restart X, login
<_root> ok
<_root> i thought you were gne
<_root> gone
<_root> already
<djib> motorcitymadman: what do you mean advanced options
<_root> damn.. my internet bill has comed
<djib> I hate everything that starts with bill
<motorcitymadman> djib: was just a suggestion / i always look for settings, advanced options or someway to configure so as run to my liking but i'm getting old now, slower for me is more better
<Tm_T> _root: I was
<Tm_T> _root: I come and go all the time
<ninnghizidha> kde has THAT much Options, i can't belive!!!
<Tm_T> ninnghizidha: and you haven't seen half
<ninnghizidha> i dont think so ... i'm inside those settings since 3 weeks.
<ninnghizidha> but i guess i have seen at least 60% :-P
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/foo_001.png
<Tm_T> mild adjustments done
<ninnghizidha> poser.. :-D
<Tm_T> ninnghizidha: I've been using and tweaking KDE now... 2years and I don't even know what to do next, too much possibilities
<ninnghizidha> i especially like the style of kopete...
<weedar> Tm_T, how do you get that text on your bckground?
<motorcitymadman> adjustment / now thats the word for life it's self always making adjustments
<Tm_T> weedar: bottom? or upper right corner?
<weedar> Tm_T, both :)
<ninnghizidha> well ... looking forward to my 2-years-anversery! :-)
<Tm_T> weedar: upper right: torsmo using several scripts etc... bottom one: Eterm running kopete
* ninnghizidha does a screenshot now too.
<Tm_T> ninnghizidha: thanks, it will be shipped with Kopete 0.12 atleast, my precious one ;)
<weedar> Tm_T, I thought the bottom one displayed the output all programs running in KDE sent to the console
<Tm_T> weedar: no, only Kopete, debugging all the time
<Tm_T> weedar: so you can have pleasant IM time with it someday ;)
<dipnlik> Tm_T: nice shot, i liked your kopete too
<Tm_T> dipnlik: ...wait a minute
<weedar> Tm_T, Kopete is great, haven't installed it yet this time though but I remember it from last time I installed kubuntu
<dipnlik> Tm_T: but think it can become a little hard to manage if you have lots of contacts online
<Tm_T> ninnghizidha: I'll take that back, forgot what screenshot that was :p (have over 100 of them)
<Tm_T> dipnlik: actually, that's just playing around with one plugin, wait aminute...
<Tm_T> ninnghizidha: wait you too, you'll see some kopete kandy
<dipnlik> Tm_T: no need to search for the plugin, i don't even use kopete here
<Tm_T> heh
<dipnlik> Tm_T: P3 550, 128RAM i got to take it easy, i use bitlbee :)
<Tm_T> bitlbee is nice, irssi <3
<dipnlik> screen + irssi + bitlbee :)
<Tm_T> aye
* Tm_T is running always atleast two irssi in screens
<dipnlik> :-O
<Tm_T> phew, I need tumbnails to my screenshots
<dipnlik> Tm_T: turn them on on konqueror, it's that simple :P
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_085.png
<Tm_T> dipnlik: doesn't work with websites
<Tm_T> ninnghizidha: look that one
<Tm_T> or this http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_084.png
<_root> Tm_T: Linus doesnt live in Finland?
<_root> anymore?
<Tm_T> dunno
<_root> i think he lives in california
<Tm_T> aye, atleast there he's job is
<_root> osdl
<ninnghizidha> thats mine ... http://linux.ninnghizidha.com/storage/images/snapshot_kubuntu1.jpg
<Tm_T> ninnghizidha: nice, clean
<Tm_T> though too space consuming to me ;)
<Tm_T> aye, time to clean konqi tabs, maybe over 50 iss too much
<ninnghizidha> ...to clean, cause i m just doing breakfast :-D ... i liked the first one better :-)
<Tm_T> ninnghizidha: :)
<Sebastian> I need help
<Tm_T> ok
<Sebastian> I'm trying to install kubuntu
<Sebastian> in a computer that has windows xp already
<Sebastian> it ahs these partitions
<Sebastian> 7 gb
<Sebastian> in which windows is
<Sebastian> and 3 gb
<Sebastian> on which i want to put kubuntu
<ninnghizidha> too few.
<Sebastian> i have accidentally erased windows twice trying to isntall kubuntu
<Sebastian> so i need help here
<ninnghizidha> 3gb isnt enough for a kubuntu-installation.
<Sebastian> yes it is
<Sebastian> I asked Riddell
<Tm_T> it is
<Sebastian> I know riddell too
<ninnghizidha> ok! overruled!
<ninnghizidha> :-)
* Tm_T installed ubuntu to 300Mb
<ninnghizidha> well .. where is the problem with the partitions?
<ninnghizidha> how is your partition-setup?
<Sebastian> problem is that i dont know what to do
<Sebastian> i took a picture hold on
<Sebastian> speaking of pictures
<Sebastian> here you can see me with the riddell
<Sebastian> http://photos.wgyf.org/Swarthmoorhall/100_2363
<Sebastian> let me see what it said
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> so i am trying to install
<Sebastian> and theres three main options
<Sebastian> one is to completely erase/format the drive
<Tm_T> ok, I'll go somewhere else to be confusing and fussy and and... ->
<Sebastian> which is not an option
<ninnghizidha> i dont think so ^^
<ninnghizidha> (too)
<Sebastian> then there's an option
<ninnghizidha> (bla)
<Sebastian> to use edit partitions
<Sebastian> which takes me to a screen that shows me
<Sebastian> free space
<Sebastian> and the partition in which windows is on
<ninnghizidha> i guess, thats the right option for you.
<Sebastian> and then there's @use teh largest amount of free space;
<Sebastian> which i felt dubious about for some reson
<Sebastian> i didnt knwo wether this would erase windos
<Sebastian> or use the free space
<Sebastian> for a moment i did think the edit partition was the right for me
<ninnghizidha> i guess it will use free space, but i dont think you got free space ...
<Sebastian> but it doesnt lead to any using that free space
<ninnghizidha> so .. you have windows installed at the first partition?
<Sebastian> the options are to partition that free space which i dont want to
<ninnghizidha> this partition is called hda1)
<Sebastian> yes
<Sebastian> er...no, it says something like ntsf
<ninnghizidha> the second partition is called hda2 (oder hda5)
<Sebastian> and something like c root
<ninnghizidha> ntfs ist the filesystem of windows.
<Sebastian> yes
<Sebastian> it said primary something
<ninnghizidha> if you can cose, i'd take the second option (edit manually) and use hda2
<ninnghizidha> pirmary partitions are hda1-4.
<Sebastian> there was nol hda2 though
<ninnghizidha> extended partitions are hd5-XX
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> so i partition the free space
<ninnghizidha> but you saw hda1?
<ninnghizidha> are the 3 gigs free space? or is there a filesystem on it?
<Sebastian> on a line it says
<ninnghizidha> if the 3gigs are free sapce, use the "free space"-option ... if you used it already and its empty now, use "manually edit" and use hda2 for kubuntu.
<Sebastian> IDE1 master (hda) - 10.3 gb
* ninnghizidha listens
<Sebastian> and underneath it appears
<ninnghizidha> Thats windows.
<Sebastian> #1 primary
<ninnghizidha> (oh .. thats the entire disk)
<Sebastian> 6.9 gb
<Sebastian> ntsf
<ninnghizidha> thats hda1
<ninnghizidha> ntfs = windows file system
<ninnghizidha> dont touch :-P
<Sebastian> and then underneath it says
<Sebastian> pri/log 3.3 gb
<ninnghizidha> where do you read that?
<ninnghizidha> are you at the installation of kubuntu already?
<Sebastian> FREE SPACE (where would otherwise read a description of the filing system)
<Sebastian> no, i took a picture
<ninnghizidha> oh .. never heard pri/log before ...
<ninnghizidha> may i see that picture? use 666kb.com to upload it.
<ninnghizidha> but i guess this is free space.
<ninnghizidha> otherwise it would have called it (hda2) or something like that
<Sebastian> ok hold on
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Anyone know of any good DVD ripping tools? I'm trying to basically take a DVD, and rip it into XVid for video, and for AC3 with 5.1 channel audio, keep it, but for just 2-channel audio, eventually just transcode to Ogg Vorbis. Any ideas anyone?
<HymnToLife> Psi-Jack > I've been esperately searching for one and found nothing
<HymnToLife> so I just use winblows for this
<Psi-Jack> I see. Well, so far, my toolset is lsdvd, dvdbackup, and transcode. But I haven't figured out transcode, just yet.
* ninnghizidha is quite curious.
<Sebastian> picture is too big
<Sebastian> hold on there was another one
<Sebastian> giga share i think
<ninnghizidha> the ifo, where you took the picture would be enough .. its from the installation?
<Sebastian> yes
<ninnghizidha> let me lookat a manual what pri/log means.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm? heh
<Psi-Jack> Oh. heh. n/m
<Fusionfox> do kubuntu comes with a torrent manager as ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> Fusionfox: Eh?
<ninnghizidha> pri/log seems to be a free, unsued space
<ninnghizidha> i guess you can use the "use free spacE"-option too.
<asraniel> Fusionfox: you are probably searching ktorrent
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> brb
<ninnghizidha> good luck
<ninnghizidha> ah .. i'd like to have openoffice use the native qt-styles :-/
<Fusionfox> eh well ubuntu got gnometorrent installed, so i wanna know if kiubuntu got some torrent or that ktorrent installed.
<freelove> Fusionfox: it doesnt i think.....u can easily install ktorrent
<tmircea> OMG!!
<tmircea> I LOVE KDE 3.5
<ninnghizidha> why'?
<tmircea> its clean cool fonts and nice look
<tmircea> and fast
<tmircea> just installed it
<tmircea> but where is superkaramba??
<Snake__> tmircea, install it
* ninnghizidha does so too
<tmircea> isnt it installed with kde 3.5? it says its integrate
<tmircea> d
<Snake__> tmircea, if its installed, looks under Kmenu ---> Utilites ---> Desktop
<Snake__> Hmmmm
<tmircea> its not
<Snake__> Its integraded, but Its not installed
<Snake__> I dont think anyway] 
<Snake__> It looks wayyy better in 3.5 than 3.4, ill tell you that
<freelove> tmircea: ubuntu guys are making kubuntu gnomish!
<tmircea> the window decoration, buttons and fonts all look awesome.. great improvements since 3.4
<Snake__> Wtf?
<tmircea> but is there a apt-get install superkaramba?
<tmircea> to integrate in KMenju
<Snake__> Ummm
<tmircea> or i must compile..
<Snake__> Hold on
<tmircea> ok
<Snake__> tmircea, sudo apt-get install superkaramba :)
<tmircea> cool
<tmircea> lets se
<tmircea> btw i love linux/kde so much
<tmircea> and kubuntu now
<tmircea> i cant wait for kde 4
<tmircea> and kernel 2.8
<Snake__> kubuntu = best distro IMHO
<tmircea> :)
<tmircea> well, its the best so far for me.. and i have used tones i mean tons of other distros
<tmircea> slack,rhel,mandrake
<tmircea> all suck
<Snake__> Gentoo's not to bad
<tmircea> i know
<tmircea> the kde 3.5 control panel/system setting is now stolen from apple/macos x :)
<tmircea> hehe
<tmircea> but its waaay better
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> tmircea, I'm off to bed
<Snake__> good luck
<xgarcia> hi. all !
<xgarcia> Yesterday I install the Kubuntu dapper flight2 and have a little problem, network don't start at boot, I need to issue a dhclient command to up the network. What can I do to automate this situation ?
<weedar> Why doesn't azureus show up when I do an apt-cache search? the ubuntu starter guide seems to imply it is in one of the normal repositories (universe,multiverse or backports)
<Snake|Sick|Sleep> weedar, you can go to the site and download it, it's pre complied, you just run a script
<weedar> Thank you Snake|Sick|Sleep , I thought so. Just wondering why the starter guide doesn't say that :)
<penguinzdr> wow... Snake|Sick|Sleep talks while sleeping...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Snake|Sick|Sleep> penguinzdr, yes
<weedar> and sick
<Snake|Sick|Sleep> relly sucks :(
<weedar> What's bothering you snake, the flu?
<penguinzdr> yeah i know... before one week i have been sick
<penguinzdr> weedar: hope not bird flu
<weedar> Doubt it, it's still only found in Turkey I think
<Snake|Sick|Sleep> weedar, strep
<penguinzdr> weedar: do you know where i live? in bulgaria... this country is on the west border of Turkey
<weedar> penguinzdr, in that case I'd close that window if I were you
<Snake|Sick|Sleep> rofl
<weedar> sorry to hear that snake, strep isn't fun, or so I hear
<Snake|Sick|Sleep> anywho back to sleep
<Snake|Sick|Sleep> ttyl
<weedar> hope you get well soon
<penguinzdr> weedar: i have already closed the Windows... using Linux
<weedar> penguinzdr, good ;)
<weedar> After I installed Kubuntu my computer won't boot windows correctly. It's like it assumed I wouldn't use it anymore
<ninnghizidha> how is the package with the "pinguins/lemmings on the desktop" called?
<weedar> do you mean the game  ninnghizidha ?
<penguinzdr> oh what was the name
<Hobbsee> ninnghizidha: pingus
<ninnghizidha> no .. its like xesktop-waves
<penguinzdr> pingus>
<Hobbsee> is the name of the game, anyway
<ninnghizidha> i found that already.
<penguinzdr> http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualite/6011-Google-Quaero.html
<ninnghizidha> i guess it was something like xpinguines ... but i cant remember and find it anymore.
<joel86> when i start my computer it says it fails on mounting local filesystem,, is that bad ?? =P
<penguinzdr> joel86: i thonk so
<cyne> joel86: yes
<joel86> crap,,
<Hobbsee> joel86: does it still boot properly?
<joel86> yepp it does
<tmircea> i live in romania
<tmircea> penguinzdr
<tmircea> hey there
<Hobbsee> type "sudo mount -a" in a terminal, and paste the output?
<Hobbsee> joel86: type "sudo mount -a" in a terminal, and paste the output?
<tmircea> linux makes me fat..
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<joel86> wrong fs type ?
<Hobbsee> paste the entire thing into the pastebin?
<Hobbsee> and your /etc/fstab
<joel86> joel86@h222n2fls307o1114:~$ sudo mount -a
<joel86> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6,
<joel86>        missing codepage or other error
<joel86>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<joel86>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<joel86> sry
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> paste your /etc/fstab into the pastebin, and give us the link?
<tmircea> how can i play mp3 under kubuntu
<joel86> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7076
<Hobbsee> !tell tmircea about mp3
<Hobbsee> joel86: and post your /etc/fstab to pastebin?
<eneka> holas
<Hobbsee> joel86: ie, kwrite /etc/fstab, copy the text, stick it in the pastebin
<joel86> just /etc/fstab ??
<Hobbsee> yes
<joel86> done i think =P
<weedar> Are the w32codecs not available anymore? The links in RestrictedFormats don't work
<Hobbsee> joel86: and the link?
<Hobbsee> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<joel86> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7077
<ninnghizidha> you can find a working package at the wiki of ubuntuusers.de
<Hobbsee> second link on there should work
<ninnghizidha> it has no dependencies.
<ninnghizidha> oh. ok.
<weedar> Thanks, I'll take a look
<Hobbsee> joel86: kwrite /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> then paste it
<joel86> i did,, but it just says acces denide
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i change my default browser?
<Hobbsee> joel86: try "kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab" without the quotes
<joel86> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/707  i dont know but was that better ? =P
<joel86> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7078
<weedar> Weird, after downloading 10.9MB of the w32codecs the download just hangs
<joel86> sry,, forgot the 8 =P
<Hobbsee> firstly, why are you logged in as root?
<Hobbsee> and secondly, if you have no gui, use sudo nano /etc/fstab
<joel86> i dont know ?? should i dont be ?
<Hobbsee> you should not be logged in as root
<Hobbsee> !+root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<joel86> i have onley one user and that i defult..
<Hobbsee> and how did you login to your computer today?  with joel86
<Hobbsee> ?
<joel86> yes
<Hobbsee> right, ok
<weedar> Now I've tried downloading the w32codecs with wget and it also stalls after a while. Can someone else confirm that there is something wrong?
<Hobbsee> weedar: direct link to the codecs?
<weedar> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> testing...
<Hobbsee> weedar: works here
<weedar> Hobbsee, thanks for testing it!
<Hobbsee> weedar: no problems
<weedar> But now I'm really anxious to find out why wget and firefox can't download it correctly for me
<Hobbsee> weedar: did you use wget, or wget -c?
<weedar> wget, not wget -c
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<weedar> And retrying just stops after it has found the place where it left off Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> weird!
<weedar> I think I will try with an ftp-client before I give up, for the moment :)
<ninnghizidha> how can i update to OpenOffice 2.0?
* ninnghizidha left and so he askes again, in case he has overseen the answer.
<ninnghizidha> how can i upgrade to OpenOffice 2?
<ninnghizidha> ... i got the relase that came with breezy .. 1.9.3434343
<Hobbsee> !oo2
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Hobbsee> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<Hobbsee> ninnghizidha: ^
<DjDarkman> hy ,i need something to mount cd images ,can u recomend me something?
<Hobbsee> DjDarkman: man mount
<ninnghizidha> Perfect!
<DjDarkman> Hobbsee: i need something that mounts all types of images
* Hobbsee thought mount did this
<DjDarkman> can i mount cue mdfs and nrgs with mount?
<Hobbsee> dont remember
<Hobbsee> check man mount
<DjDarkman> i don`t see there that i can mount that sort of stuff ,i know i can mount isos with it ,but that`s not enough
<_rosco> hi
<ninnghizidha> OO2: perfect - thanks a lot!
<ninnghizidha> :-)
<_rosco> I've just installed kubuntu and would like to keep it as clean as possible. The first package I should install should be debianorph or something like this one ?
<_rosco> deborphan, sorry
<ninnghizidha> if you just installed it, it should be clean, except you install deborphan.
<ninnghizidha> ^^
<DjDarkman> someone please recomend me a program with wich i can mount all types of cd images
<_rosco> the problem for me is that at the first lauch of deborphan, he asks me if I should keep this or this package. But I don't know the all of course and I have no clue if I should keep it. That's why I ttouht that running deborphan after the install could be a good idea.
<ninnghizidha> i guess it is not a good idea
<ninnghizidha> its a clean install, man :-O
<ninnghizidha> :-)
<DjDarkman> someone please recomend me a program with wich i can mount all types of cd images
<ninnghizidha> loop-device
<ninnghizidha> just look at the forums to get a comand for it
<DjDarkman> will that mount all types of images?
<ninnghizidha> cd-images are just ISO - yes
<DjDarkman> how can i mount an usb mp3 player?
<DjDarkman> never mind already found solution
<mistik1> I'd like to upgrade my knoppix to kubuntu, how can I make this posible?
<mistik1> Is there a site that can generate a sources.list for me
<Blippe> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Blippe> mistik1, see ubotus answer
<roscocoltran> hi again
<mistik1> thanks
<roscocoltran> my fresh kubuntu hanged 10 minutes before, except for the mouse. Is it normal ?
<Blippe> not really
<Blippe> if your mouse didn't hang you could have tried "ctrl-alt" or "alt-f2 konsole top" and checked which process hanged
<stonedragon> hi
<tygryss> hi
<tygryss> I have a problem with Nvidia driver install... on kubuntu 5.10
<tygryss> Nvidia installation done
<tygryss> but X didn't run
<tygryss> ohh
<tygryss> I handled it
<tygryss> my backuped xorg.conf was in my home, I remove it , and it start
<tygryss> :)
<Hanning> ok, I have a net connection that works in windows, Fedora, but not in kubuntu.  The only "difference" is that the kubuntu kernel has 8139cp as well as 8139too, is this likely to be the reason the connection doesn't work?
<tygryss> but I didn't see nvidia logo
<tygryss> ohh
<tygryss> another problem
<tygryss> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Input/output error).
<tygryss> why ?
<tygryss> any ida ?
<tygryss> nvidia Installer didn't creat it
<roscocoltran> I have back quality playing mp3 with kaffeine and gstreamer. I'm using multiverse packages. Is it known to have poor quality ?
<puckman> I have not said this for a while.....
<puckman> But I feel I have to say this again...
<roscocoltran> "bad quality" typo...
* puckman loves Kubuntu
<_ice> damn trouble with vmware I need gcc version 3.4.5 and I have installed 4.0 how do I install an older version
<tictric> _ice: like you do with any other package
<_ice> so I have to remove the new one and put in the old one then
<tictric> and then you'll need to set the environment variable to tell the compiler to use it
<tictric> no the live side by side
<_ice> how to
<tictric> s/the/they/
<yesori> ?
<_ice> wait so I can have both version run side by side ?
<_ice> but every time I try to install the old version says it has the newsest one
<tictric> yes, but if you don't tell it so it will use the newest version
<tictric> yes
<tictric> you need to set the environment accordingly
<_ice> I'm confused so how do I do this
<_ice> would it be easier just to do this in my chroot
<Fator_Dee> 'ullo all o/
<tictric> _ice: man bash tells you how to set environment variables and when vmware complains that the comiler has the wrong version it actually tells you what to do
<_ice> k
<tictric> and it's in the README somewhere too
<tictric> I just don't remember the details
<Hanning> Anyone know about any issues with kubuntu and Realtek RTL-8139 network cards/
<Hanning> ?
<e_machinist> How is everyone?
<e_machinist> What resolution does everyone run KDE at?
<e_machinist> Your monitor...
<Tm_T> 1400x1050
<asraniel> what do you want to know? the max resolution of my monitor or the resolution on wich KDE is running now? 1600x1050
<Tm_T> it's not much but got this 17" crt for free
<e_machinist> Wow... I'm only doing 1280xwhatever. haha. Only got a refresh rate of 60hz at this level.
<e_machinist> Radeon 9200 (straight)
<Tm_T> e_machinist: 60Hz is well enough
<Tm_T> ;)
<e_machinist> Tm_T: ... meh, kinda flickery by my standards.
<Hanning> no-one knows anythign about 8139too or 8139cp?
<Tm_T> e_machinist: I have lazy eyes, so I don't notice a thing ;-P
<Tm_T> as lazy as me
<e_machinist> Tm_T: haha.
<imy> Hanning: what's the problem?
<e_machinist> KDE gets a little squished at 1024x768 is the problem.
<Hanning> imy: simply put I have no net connection in kubuntu
<imy> Hanning: when you type 'ifconfig eth0'    do you see your network card there
<e_machinist> And 1024x768 is the default for must LCD monitors I have used... so this CRT is best going for me.
<e_machinist> heh.
<Tm_T> aye
<imy> e_machinist: if you can afford it, a big nice CRT is extremely cheap
<imy> compared to everything else in a computer
<Hanning> imy: yup, but I'm not getting a connection through it
<imy> Hanning: if you do ifconfig, do you see it?
<e_machinist> imy: yah, I was thinking about checking out a nice large CRT... save money and all.
<nlindblad> hi
<Hanning> last night after about 4 hours I've managed to get the problem down to having kernel modules 8139too AND 8139cp in kubuntu
<Hanning> the other linux distro I have only has 8139too & net connection works ok on that
<imy> e_machinist: I still prefer CRT.  They look nicer I think
<e_machinist> imy: I know a few "gamers" that swear by CRTs. bar none.
<imy> e_machinist: dunno about gaming.  I just like the contrast ratio I think
<imy> e_machinist: it just feels more .... solid
<Hanning> CRTs are ok if you've got the space for them
<Hanning> I don't so TFT just has to do me
<imy> Hanning: I don't know what level of expertise you are at.  If I can rule out user error :)  then my next suggestion would be to boot with acpi disabled
<e_machinist> Right now I've got a 17inch studio monitor... thinking about getting a 19inch or higher... might be nice.
<imy> Hanning: and to boot with a different kernel
<imy> Hanning: I've had cards that didn't work with certain kernels
<Hanning> imy: I'm still to much of a newbie to do complicated stuff like that
<imy> Hanning: not at all. it's dead simple. :)
<Hanning> the kernel is actually the same in both distros
<imy> Hanning: you have grub?
<Hanning> yes I have GRUB
<e_machinist> It even has the Ubuntu patches? haha.
<imy> Hanning: okay when you boot, select the one you normally selet, then press 'e'  to edit it.  There will be several lines, one will start with "kernel .."   select that line, and edit that
<imy> Hanning: and add 'acpi=off'     to it.
<Hanning> imy: righto
<imy> Hanning: to install another kernel, do "apt-cache search linux-kernel"    and install one of the others (you'll need the kernel image, the headers and the initrd  package
<imy> )
<Hanning> imy: the only problem is likely to be that kernels before breezy don't seem to recognise my USB mouse
<e_machinist> Hanning: they don't? My USB mice all worked way back in warty even.
<Hanning> e_machinist: I think it was more likely to do with my USB ports rather than the mouse
<Hanning> my box seems to have either a) really weird architecture or b) not like to play fair
<e_machinist> Hanning: Ahh, I see.
<imy> Hanning: if you look through the kernel source sometime you'll realise how crap hardware is
<imy> Hanning: there's tons of fixes there to get round bugs in different hardware
<imy> Hanning: especially hard drives and motherboards - each one implements the spec 'mostly'
<Hanning> the thing that I can't get over is that it works fine with the same kernel verison on another distro, but not in kubuntu
<e_machinist> Does KDE come with a text editor similar to gedit?
<nlindblad> kate
<e_machinist> yah... I tried running kate... won't seem to go.
<nlindblad> won't start?
<e_machinist> I click it and it just keeps bouncing and won't start up.
<nlindblad> run it in a terminal
<nlindblad> and see what it says
<e_machinist> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<nlindblad> yeah
<e_machinist> Should I reinstall the package?
<nlindblad> shouldn't be necessary
<nlindblad> if it just crashed
<e_machinist> oh... what should I do?
<nlindblad> restart KDE
<e_machinist> will do.
<e_machinist> brb.
<weedar> Kbear sigsev'd 1 minute after I started using it, can anyone reccommend a more stable KDE ftp-client? :)
<nlindblad> Konqueror
<nlindblad> :D
<weedar> I might actually try that. Trying to get the w32codecs and both firefox and wget stall after reaching a certain point
<Xemanth^> weedar: gftp
<weedar> btw, I remember trying Kbear several months ago and it sigsev'd then too. Has it ever been stable?
<weedar> nlindblad, konqueror didn't do it either
<nlindblad> weedar: what are you trying to do?
<nlindblad> e_machinist: hi there
<e_machinist> nlindblad: everytime I try running kate using sudo (to edit specific files) kate crashes.
<e_machinist> nlindblad: and hello, heh.
<nlindblad> as a normal user then?
<e_machinist> As a normal user I don't have write access to xorg.conf
<weedar> nlindblad, as I said I'm trying to download the w32codecs yet the download stalls when using firefox and wget. And now also with Konqueror
<e_machinist> But kate does launch as my normal user.
<nlindblad> weedar: from where?
<nlindblad> weedar: might not be the client
<weedar> nlindblad, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<nlindblad> e_machinist: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<weedar> nlindblad, another user here (sorry, his name evades me) tried downloading and it worked for him
<e_machinist> nlindblad: haha, in other words give up on kate.
<nlindblad> weedar: okey, you haven't had any problems with your connection before either?
<nlindblad> e_machinist: yeah
<nlindblad> e_machinist: someone else might have a solution for you but I don't
<e_machinist> Maybe I'll check the wiki.
<weedar> nlindblad, well I do have one issue with wpa_supplicant but I've been running it in the foreground and I see no error when downloading the w32codecs
<nlindblad> weedar: try http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<tmircea> when i do # find / -name _something_ after a few lines it errors with a hard link error saying that my filesystem driver must be buggy
<nlindblad> -iname
<nlindblad> or maybe -name is correct too
<e_machinist> nlindblad: sudo does work in the KDE environment though correct? (Just like in gnome based ubuntu)?
<weedar> nlindblad, eureka! Thank you, finally I got that file :)
<jariep1_> hello all
<nlindblad> e_machinist: it should
<nlindblad> weedar: :D
<nlindblad> jariep1_: hello
<_xavier> anyone with a spanish keyboard layout has accented characters working in KDE ?
<nlindblad> e_machinist: not sure if it works for GUI-apps the same way it does in GNOME though
<jariep1_> i remember that in synaptic and apt after adding a new repository, I need to update the list, how do i do this in kubuntu?
<seashell11> jariep1_ sudo apt-get update
<e_machinist> nlindblad: pretending that sudo doesn't work... how would you go about doing it under KDE?
<jariep1_> ok
<nlindblad> e_machinist: do you really need to have a GUI for editing configuration files?
<e_machinist> nope, but it is just as easy to type nano as it is kate, as it is gedit, etc... and all do tha same thing basically. So why not.
<jariep1_> seashell11, thank you
<seashell11> e_machinist you could try kedit
<nlindblad> e_machinist: nano is probably the most user-friendly editor for the console
<nlindblad> IMO
<nlindblad> seashell11: both kate and kedit seem to complain when sudoing
<e_machinist> yah...
<nlindblad> wrong permissions on a kde-cache file
<seashell11> oh, shoot
<seashell11> because kate always messes up for me, but kedit works right
<e_machinist> hmm... how to fix that kde-cache file... heh.
<nlindblad> e_machinist: install kedit and try then
<e_machinist> will do.
<e_machinist> kate is a punk anyway
<e_machinist> heh.
<Riddell> ** test flight 3 candidate CDs!  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20060113.1/  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060113/
<seashell11> hey thanks Riddell i'll have to try this out on my spare computer that I use to mess around with new/other OS's
<Riddell> that's /candidate/ CDs, so I need feedback on whether they work or not
<seashell11> Riddell: OK
<e_machinist> I ran kedit using sudo, (it launched) but complained of /temp/kde-myuser is owned by uid 1000 instead of 0, link points to /tmp/kde-root
<e_machinist> What the heck does htat mean?
<e_machinist> that*
<seashell11> kedit always does that for me to, but it always works right even with the error, I don't no what it means though e_machinist
<seashell11> Riddell: the cd's are downloading
<e_machinist> seashell11: yah, kedit worked fine... just a strange error...
<Riddell> e_machinist: sudo can do funny things to KDE programs, use kdesu
<seashell11> yea thats what I though, I havn't been able to figure it out though
<e_machinist> Riddell: I will try that.
<e_machinist> Riddell: thanks, that is much better. I will start to use kdesu instead of sudo from now on.
<seashell11> hey thanks Riddell that worked for me
<e_machinist> Converting from a gnome based system over to a kde based system is kind of... troublesome. So much gnome crap everywhere and no way to safely dispose of it.
<e_machinist> heh.
<seashell11> hey e_machinist maybe kate would work for you to doing it that way? it sure does for me!
<e_machinist> seashell11: yep, kate works using kdesu.
<e_machinist> kdesu fixes most everything sudo was ruining. hah.
<seashell11> e_machinist, yea I know I just switched over to kde a couple of weeks ago and already like it much better thatn gnome
<seashell11> but all the other programs are kinda a pain
<e_machinist> seashell11: yah, to bad I can't get rid of some of this gnome crap floating around for no reason now. Feels... wasteful.
<e_machinist> haha.
<_xavier> anyone with a spanish keyboard layout has accented characters working in KDE Dapper ? mine refuse to do it...
<seashell11> oh well, I got a 200 GB hard drive so its not that big of a deal
<e_machinist> seashell11: yah... just my principles of neatness getting in the way again. heh.
<seashell11> lol yea, I guess you could edit the menu and take all the gnome stuff out e_machinist
<e_machinist> seashell11: haha, don't think I haven't already done that.
<jariep1_> what package do i need to run a mail server?
<kavit> how do I view document history in Konqueror ?
<kavit> as in the pages I have visited
<tictric> jariep1_: you are probably already running a mailserver :)
<tictric> jariep1_: if you got some linux distro installed, that is
<jariep1_> kubuntu breezy badger
<tictric> then you got postfix installed as your mta
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> thanks
<e_machinist> seashell11: mostly the gnome stuff is annoying because it is always on my upgrade lists and stuff... and since I don't use the darn stuff... well... you know.
<tictric> that's where root gets system mails from
<tictric> for example
<seashell11> yea, I wish they had some easy way to unistall all the gnome stuff
<tictric> seashell11: I figured out that it is much faster to just save the homedir to somewhere convenient and do a clean new kubuntu install
<e_machinist> Yes, I agree... guess I should just install from a kubuntu cd in the first place.
<tictric> takes only half an hour
<e_machinist> tictric: don't have a kubuntu cd right now though, and my burner just got fried 2 days ago...
<e_machinist> My wife said I can buy a new one... but I don't trust her. haha.
<tictric> e_machinist: fried burner ey? :
<tictric> :)
<e_machinist> tictric: definitely... burned a copy of PCBSD for a friend... and blame... all of a sudden the darn drive can't read stuff right or do anything moer than half a butt cheecks worth.
<seashell11> lol I guess thats y you stay away from that bsd stuff, stick with *ubuntu e_machinist
<seashell11> :-D
<e_machinist> seashell11: heck yah.. I don't do anymore favors for BSD peeps.
<e_machinist> I should submit the fact that PCBSD burned my burner as a bug to them. See them figure that one out.
<e_machinist> heh.
<tictric> I lately got one of them LG drives that burns about everything that can rotate in it. Pizza, even.
<tictric> can recommend it
<e_machinist> I'll check those out.
<seashell11> lol hmm, must be an interesting pizza lol
<tictric> LG G
<tmircea> OSDisc.com selling/shipping Kubuntu 5.10 cds worldwide ?
<tictric> LG GSA-4166B
<tictric> s/pizza/light scribe/
<tmircea> what is a badger?
<tictric> animal
<tmircea> and a breezy one?
<Snake__> tmircea, How about this: Warty Warthog
<Snake__> :-P
<tmircea> lol
<e_machinist> Warty warthog actually makes more sense than breezy badger...
<tmircea> its suposed to be some kind of war dog?
<seashell11> Badger \Badg"er\, n. [OE. bageard, prob. fr. badge + -ard, in
<seashell11>    reference to the white mark on its forehead. See Badge,n.] 
<seashell11>    1. A carnivorous quadruped of the genus Meles or of an
<seashell11>       allied genus. It is a burrowing animal, with short, thick
<seashell11>       legs, and long claws on the fore feet. One species (Meles
<seashell11>       meles or Meles vulgaris), called also brock, inhabits
<seashell11>       the north of Europe and Asia; another species (Taxidea
<seashell11>       taxus or Taxidea Americana or Taxidea Labradorica)
<seashell11>       inhabits the northern parts of North America. See
<seashell11>       Teledu.
<tictric> tmircea: http://static.flickr.com/32/53550538_ba15862625.jpg
<e_machinist> I feel like I'm about two minutes away from expiring from starvation...
<Snake__> can anyone explain hoary hedgehog?
<bhna> seashell11: -> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<tmircea> lool
<tmircea> nice pic
<tmircea> brizzi
<tmircea> cute badger
<seashell11> srry
<Snake__> Lol thats funny
<tmircea> he swings his tail? thats a sign hes brizzi?
<tmircea> breezy
<tmircea> whatever
<starhawk> hi
<Snake__> anyone herd of kphone?
<seashell11> Snake_ no what's that?
<e_machinist> Seems to be here.www.wirlab.net/kphone/
<Snake__> seashell11, It's a VoIP Program...but I want to know if it can call land lines
<starhawk> I am tring to once again get my mplayer to work I think I dont have all the right plugins any help here
<Snake__> and if so, if it costs money
<starhawk> the totam is working but not all of my videos
<`Nomad> Hi all. :)  Do we know when Thunderbird will be upgraded to 1.5 for us?
<e_machinist> totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<`Nomad> us Kubuntuians :)
<encaputxat> hi
<starhawk> gstreamer
<e_machinist> ewww... I much prefer totem-xine overall.
<`Nomad> same with me
<e_machinist> Plays dvds better.
<encaputxat> please, can any help me...? (its very easy)
<`Nomad> encap: what's the prob?
<`Nomad> just ask
<starhawk> I am tring to run cds with video on them
<encaputxat> my friend has download the live cd and he dont know thw pass
<e_machinist> VCD? Or Cds with video files on them?
<starhawk> how do I change to totam xine
<e_machinist> Just apt-get install totem-xine...
<starhawk> cd with video files on them
<e_machinist> kdesu or sudo of course.
<starhawk> I am running kubunta
<e_machinist> starhawk: what kind of files... mpg, avi etc?
<starhawk> it has adept
<e_machinist> Are you just having a format problem?
<starhawk> I belive so
<starhawk> I use what ever format is on the web
<e_machinist> starhawk: apt is what adept runs...adept is the GUI frontend if you will.
<seashell11> just out of curiosity, has anyone here ever tried automatix?
<e_machinist> starhawk: have you installed w32codecs?
<starhawk> I know that but I am new and I tried that automatix and had to reinstall ubunta
<e_machinist> starhawk: just go here and see if it has the info you need. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restrictedformats%29
<starhawk> no I have not got the 32 codecs
<e_machinist> Go to that link.
<starhawk> okay
<e_machinist> You know, if you think about it. Installing reg ubuntu, and then kubuntu-desktop... really gives you the best options.
<e_machinist> Reminds me of the mandrake days when you could install gnome, kde, xfce, fvwm, and 37 others all at one time...
<e_machinist> heh.
<seashell11> yea, I like being able to give other people help so on this one computer, I have ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, and am working at getting fluxbox to lol
<e_machinist> seashell11: what does xubuntu install?
<seashell11> e_machinist: xfce4 dexktop
<e_machinist> ahh, I see. How you like XFCE?
<e_machinist> I like it personally.
<seashell11> I have installed it on some of my friends old comuters for them, sure made them run faster
<e_machinist> It looks nice as well.
<encaputxat> nomad ???
<seashell11> but personally, I'll stick with kde
<e_machinist> seashell11: have you found that kde uses less memory than gnome?
<e_machinist> kde uses almost 200mb of physical memory less after booted up for me than gnome.. I have no idea why.
<_matthias> Hi, does anybody know how my internet work in the console and not in gnome??
<e_machinist> _matthias: what do you mean?
<seashell11> I havn't paid that much attention, because I had this thing made to run right with windows and I never caome anywhere close using that much memory in linux e_machinist
<_matthias> I mean, if I ping a server, i get an answer. If I want to connect with gaim, it does not work.
<_matthias> But ICR works! Its crazy..
<_matthias> Opps.. IRC
<seashell11> but now that you say that, I am only using 281 mb right now, and I got how many programs running, with gnome I know it was always more thatn that without any programs running e_machinist
<e_machinist> seashell11: did you free -m?
<seashell11> I got gdesklets running with a desklet for memory, but free -m tells me the same thing e_machinist
<seashell11> _matthias did you try kopete?
<seashell11> I mean kopete instead of gaim?
<`Nomad> oops.. got sidetracked.. :)
<`Nomad> encap:  There is no root password in Kubuntu.   look at this !sudo
<`Nomad> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<Tm_T> Irssi <3
<e_machinist> uhh... where does the kde ripper rip the cds to by default?
<Tm_T> ok, that's enough ;)
<Tm_T> e_machinist: check settings, you define it
<Tm_T> and what's kde ripper
<Tm_T> you mean konqueror or kaudiocreator?
<e_machinist> sorry, kaudiocreator... such a long name to type.
<e_machinist> bothersome.
<Tm_T> I use konqueror :)
<jjesse> when you configure kaudiocreator it should ask where you want those placed
<e_machinist> jjesse: yah... you would think that it would, but it don't.
<jjesse> e_machinist: for me it is /home/jjesse/ogg because i'm encoding them in ogg format
<e_machinist> jjesse: I'm trying to find the place to specify where to rip too...
<jjesse> hmm i think it put in ~/ogg by default i don't remember creating a folder
<e_machinist> jjesse: yah, cause it doesn't ask you to specify a place, haha.
<seashell11> * get's very bored *
<e_machinist> kdemultimedia is not installed by default in kubuntu... that is weird.
<seashell11> e_machinist how did you install kubuntu? apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or apt-get install kde?
<e_machinist> apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<seashell11> i did it apt-get install kde and it installed kdemultimedia
<e_machinist> Well I will have kdemultimedia in its entirety shortly, heh.
<e_machinist> What does a long gold tassle rope thing stand for when you graduate?
<jjesse> if i need an application to run under root can i create a link (shortcut) to the app by using kdesu ?
<jjesse> for example, kdesu qeumu dapper.img
<indo> jjesse: you can start the app from the terminal with sudo, i know you can do it from a shortcut but not sure how
<jjesse> indo: thanks i know that, just wanted one less window opened :)
<sampan> jjesse  yes, that will work just fine
<jjesse> sampan: so the command portion of it will look like kdesu qemu dapper.img
<sampan> yeah, the kdesu is for running gui apps as root -- does the same thing as sudo
<rudi> Hi suche hilfe bei der Einrichtung eines ATI Driver
<robotgeek> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<e_machinist> How do you stop adept when it is downloading something?
<tmircea> how can i get the ati driver running on my X under brizi badger.. im using vesa
<tmircea> and i want the gui to be faster :)
<tmircea> the 'radeon' or 'ati' driver in xorg.conf doesnt work
<robotgeek> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<e_machinist> Do you prefer adept or kynaptic?
<slicslak> synaptic, but even that isn't as good as the cli
<mrmistik1> I find synaptic confusing as hell
<e_machinist> synaptic is about as straightforward as it gets... adept is confusing by synaptic standards.
<starhawk> How do I get to the restricted ubuntu
<starhawk> repositorys
<starhawk> hi
<sampan> starhawk  :)  how about pasting your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin (see topic) and i'll take a look at it
<seashell11> starhawk here is my sources.list file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=653728#post653728 it is the post by seashell11
<hca> need help on installing jdk1.3, anyone know what url to put in the sources list to get the package ?
<sampan> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<blahbnlah> can comsone help me? i cannot change the resolution of my screen in kubuntu
<sampan> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<blahbnlah> my monitor supports 1290x1200 but kde is only allowing 640x480
<blahbnlah> is there a program to reconfigure xorg in kubuntu?
<sampan> blahbnlah  yeh, iirc it's dpkg -reconfigure xorg.conf  ... but i've never done it so that might not be exactly it
<seashell11> sudo dpkg-reconvigure xserver-xorg
<sampan> ahhhhh seashell11 has it :)
<sampan> s/v/f
<seashell11> I mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sampan> :)
<seashell11> typo's are always a pain lol
<sampan> lol -- well at least yours was a real typo ... "xorg.conf" can't be considered a typo of "xserver-xorg" ;/
* sampan shoots wide of the mark
<seashell11> lol oh well, we all forget or get mixed up :-P
<sampan> :D
<starhawk> how do I paste it it took me a few to figure out how to take a snap shoot
<sampan> starhawk, well you can use the pastebin to post snapshots, but for a text file it's much easier to copy-paste the text itself.
<starhawk> where is the paste been
<rmn30> does anyone use the xine backend with amarok?
<sampan> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rmn30> i am having problems playing flac files
<starhawk> its there
<sampan> starhawk  can you give us a url?
<sampan> starhawk  how about this.  keep the pastebin site open in your browser.  open up a terminal (konsole)
<starhawk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7097
<starhawk> that ok
<sampan> unfortunately, it's not.  you pasted the text of the location of the file and not the screenshot. (there's two boxes, one for text and one for screenshots)
<sampan> open up a konsole (terminal)
<hca> need help on installing jdk1.3, anyone know what url to put in the sources list to get the package ?
<starhawk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<starhawk> try that
<sampan> in the konsole, type: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<rmn30> hca: plf repos have jdk1.4 and 1.5
<rmn30> but not 1.3 it would seem
<hca> i know, but i need 1.3
<rmn30> i would say best bet is to download the linux rpm from sun
<hca> tried to download from sun, but get error messages when trying to run it
<seashell11> hey is Riddell still around? I think the server for downloading that new dapper must be down because my downloads stopped and I can no longer get onto the page to start them from a web browser
<rmn30> like?
<hca> didnt try the rpm, but the selfextracting filr
<hca> *file
<starhawk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7099
<rmn30> should work equally welll
<Riddell> seashell11: cdimage has quite strict rules to stop multiple connections which sometimes get in the way of legit downloads
<hca> rmn30,  i get this errormessage :   java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<starhawk> I did what you said
<rmn30> ah
<sampan> starhawk  good :)  that's actually easier to work with than a screenshot
<rmn30> have you tried sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<starhawk> dose it look ok
<seashell11> Riddell ok, I was trying to download both the live cd and the install cd at the same time, now I got onto the web page again and am downloading just the install cd
<hca> yes rmn30 i already have the newest version installed
<rmn30> seems like it depends on a particular version of libstdc++ which isn't available
<rmn30> i am not an expert in these matters
<rmn30> could you pastebin ldd <java executable>
<hca> sorry rmn30 you mean do an "ldd java" ?
<starhawk> I am back got disconnected
<rmn30> yes
<rmn30> except give the whole path to java executable
<hca> it just says that its not a dynamic executable
<rmn30> oh
<rmn30> perhaps it is a script
<starhawk> sampan are you there
<sampan> starhawk  wb :)  i'm assuming that asking for the "restricted" repos you're wanting the "multiverse"?
<sampan> or are there others that you had in mind?
<starhawk> yes
<hca> oh... sorry rmn30 :  ldd /opt/jdk1.3.1_17/bin/i386/native_threads/java
<rmn30> 2 ticks i shall just fetch the sun package
<hca>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
<hca>         libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7f26000)
<hca>         libhpi.so => not found
<hca>         libjvm.so => not found
<hca>         libdl.so.2 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2 (0xb7f22000)
<hca>         libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7df4000)
<hca>         /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f4b000)
<robotgeek> hca: don't paste in here
<sampan> starhawk  still have that konsole window open?
<hca> sorry
<starhawk> yes
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell hca about the pastebin
<sampan> starhawk  good!  type: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<rmn30> hmmm
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell hca about pastebin
<vicks> does anybody know if any of the latest live-cd builds of dapper is at a usable state?
<starhawk> okay thats done
<jjesse> yes today's
<jjesse> its a canidate for flight3
<rmn30> hca sorry i don't have time to look into this now
<hca> thats ok rmn30 thanks anyway :)
<rmn30> try  man ldconfig
<vicks> nice
<rmn30> good luck
<sampan> starhawk  k, now, return to pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7100   i've modified the sources.list.  you can copy it
<starhawk> now what
<sampan> save it to your $HOME directory -- name it whatever you like, just remember the name
<sampan> (you might have to open Kate -- or any text editor -- to paste the text into)
<user__> can someone help me? i am having trouble getting my resolution set in kubuntu
<nlindblad> sure
<robotgeek> user__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<user__> i did that, and it did not work for some reason
<user__> the resolution mode i wanted showed up after that
<user__> but when i selected it, the screen was divided into 4 parts
<starhawk> got it
<nlindblad> user__: what resolution did you "want"?
<user__> nlindblad: 1280x1200
<tmircea> how do i install kdevelop ?
<nlindblad> user__: sure you don't mean 1280x1024?
<user__> yes, that is what i mean
<starhawk> now what do I do
<sampan> starhawk, now kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list  -- and delete all the old info in there and paste the new stuff from pastebin
<erosgol> kaffeine plays mp3 format correct? because i think my alsa driver is messed up
<nlindblad> user__: have you tried a lower one?
<m_tadeu> tmircea: i think you have to enable "universe" in the repositories
<WangWeiLin> Hello everybody I have a Problem - I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung x10 with a NVIDIA GeForce 5200 go an cannot get the driver to work after I restart ... Here is my story: Because there is no proper driver for my chip and System I had to compile a driver and use the NVIDIA function which seems to compile a module or something. This works just fine after killing the kdm with the command /etc/init.d/kdm stop installing the NVIDIA driver r
<tmircea> how do i keep apache2 from starting at boot?
<tmircea> disable it
<tmircea> where
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: how come the nvidia driver you can fetch via apt wasn't suitable?
<WangWeiLin> no wasn 't
<m_tadeu> i'm getting 2 errors at boot time on modules "fan" and "thermal"...how do i remove them?
<WangWeiLin> Who knows the Problem? I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung X10 with a Nvidia GF 5200 go and cannot get it to work proper. I can compile driver from the page or download them with apt-get but after the next restart they don't work anymore and I have to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have my X running again... can u help me?
<WangWeiLin> /hop
<jariep1_> hi all
<WangWeiLin> Who knows the Problem? I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung X10 with a Nvidia GF 5200 go and cannot get it to work proper. I can compile driver from the page or download them with apt-get but after the next restart they don't work anymore and I have to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have my X running again... can u help me?
<jariep1_> I left kubuntu running for over an hour unattended and now the monitor has shut down, but it won't restart... what to do?
<weedar> jariep1_, tried pressing keys /move the mouse and/or turn the monitor on/off?
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> thanks
<jariep1_> didn't think of turning monitor off
<jariep1_> weedar, it worked
<WangWeiLin> Who knows the Problem? I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung X10 with a Nvidia GF 5200 go and cannot get it to work proper. I can compile driver from the page or download them with apt-get but after the next restart they don't work anymore and I have to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have my X running again... can u help me?
<weedar> jariep1_, good :)
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: change the Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: done that?
<WangWeiLin> no ?
<WangWeiLin> where am I supposed to change that ?
<starhawk> sampan I sent anther snap shot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7105
<yellowdart> WangWeiLin: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WangWeiLin> ok I ll check that thanks
<nlindblad> good evening yellowdart
<kkathman> nlindblad .  yellowdart   howdy to you both :)
<sampan> starhawk  looks good!  save the file in kate, close kate. close adept (if you still have it open)
<sampan> hey kkathman :)
<kkathman> howdy sampan :)
<yellowdart> nlindblad, kkathman: good afternoon
<starhawk> okay
<sampan> starhawk  and then, in konsole type: sudo apt-get update    .... that will download the package lists from the new repos :)
<seashell11> hi you all, kkathman back? :-)
<kkathman> yes :)
<kkathman> and front too
<seashell11> lol thats good how bout inside? or did the worms eat that kkathman?
* kkathman checks himself....doesnt see any worms :)
<sampan> seashell11  if you start asking about his top and bottom .... i'm outta here ;x
<kkathman> rofl
<starhawk> now will they be in adept
<seashell11> lol nope I don't think I need any details on that
* kkathman offers no details :)
<starhawk> I did it in konsole
<sampan> starhawk  yep, now the packages will be in adept :)
<starhawk> do I need to fetch updates in adept
<sampan> starhawk  that's the same thing that "sudo apt-get update" does :)
<WangWeiLin> nlindblad the driver is allready set to "nvidia" and not "nv"
<starhawk> okay
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: lsmod|grep 'nvidia'
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: too see if it's loaded
<tmircea> what are GUIDs ?
<endo602> good day
<darkheart> tmircea: You'll never guess what google returns when you search for 'guid'
<endo602> i just installed breezy on my sata partitioned drive and now the desktop keeps freezing up
<endo602> i can move the mouse but i cant do anything on the desktop
<endo602> its kde 3.5
<endo602> any ideas?
<WangWeiLin> Who knows the Problem? I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung X10 with a Nvidia GF 5200 go and cannot get it to work proper. I can compile driver from the page or download them with apt-get but after the next restart they don't work anymore and I have to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have my X running again... can u help me?
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: lsmod|grep 'nvidia'
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: too see if it's loaded
<tmircea> su/kdesu doesnt work nor in konsole/terminal or in kde apps
<WangWeiLin> nlindblad no doesn't
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: then load it?
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: modprobe nvidia
<nlindblad> if there's anything wrong with the module it'll tell you
<yellowdart> WangWeiLin: i would suggest 'apt-get install nvidia-glx' ...in your xorg.conf comment out the lines 'Load "dri"' and the entire 'Section "DRI"'
<yellowdart> make sure that your driver is nvidia and not nv
<WangWeiLin> the driver in the xorg is not nv it is nvidia
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: he mentioned other stuff aswell
<nlindblad> WangWeiLin: but if lsmod doesn't list it as loaded, you should load it
<WangWeiLin> ok I will try that
<WangWeiLin> cya in a bit I hope
<nlindblad> yeah, good luck
<starhawk> thank you sampan for your patice and good day
<yellowdart> WangWeiLin: good luck
<yellowdart> if anyone is looking for a nice replacement for konsole, yakuake is awesome http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153
<darkheart> Yep, nice tool, but can't replace konsole =)
<yellowdart> darkheart: personally i like eterm the best though...but for kde
<WangWeiLin> nlindblad and yellowdart it didn't work
<sampan> what does yakuake do/have that konsole can't/lacks?
<yellowdart> WangWeiLin: :-/
<yellowdart> sampan: yakuake runs in the background and hides when you dont use it...you just press a hotkey (F12) to bring it up when you need it
<WangWeiLin> life sucks and even more Nvidia driver
<yellowdart> WangWeiLin: i'm not sure what other advice to give...that's the setup that i'm using here and i have a 6600gt
<darkheart> yellowdart: =) I love yakuake..I just do a lot of console work..gets to be a pain in the ass to F12 all the time. But I always have yakuake running for quick console access =)
<sampan> yellowdart  ahh ... i suppose that's nice.  i always have konsole running (at least three tabs: irssi, folding@home, and a term) ... so that 'feature' would be redundant for me
<m_tadeu> is it possible for an application to lock a tcp_ip port?
<WangWeiLin> I just dont understand its working and than after the restart it looks like I never had a driver ever
<darkheart> sampan: I'm the same way, but I find that it's a good, quick access terminal just to check on things or do small work so you don't have to change desktops or mess up what you are doing in your current konsole.
<yellowdart> darkheart: it's either F12 or Alt-Tab...I do lots of console work too
<WangWeiLin> m_tadeu nmap "apt-get install nmap" ( I think
<yellowdart> sampan: yakuake does tabs too :)
<sampan> darkheart  sounds well thought out
<WangWeiLin> Who knows the Problem? I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung X10 with a Nvidia GF 5200 go and cannot get it to work proper. I can compile driver from the page or download them with apt-get but after the next restart they don't work anymore and I have to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have my X running again... can u help me?
<darkheart> yellowdart: Yeah, I know you can change the key sequence to whatever, but it gets to be a pain, imo, having to scroll the window up and down all the time.
<Hanning> hi folks, having a problem with my net connection
<yellowdart> darkheart: no, i was referring to Alt-Tab as the standard app switch keystroke :)
<WangWeiLin> Hanning you should go a little more into detail
<darkheart> yellowdart: LoL oh right.
<Hanning> WangWeiLin, right, I have a external modem connected via my ethernet card, it works in windows & another distro but will not work with kubuntu
<Hanning> after 3 hours last night no-one in here was any the wiser as to why it wasn't working
<WangWeiLin> external modem : brand ?
<Hanning> Motorola surfboard
<Hanning> SB5100
<PaloDeQueso> How's dapper repositories lookin'?
<WangWeiLin> and what is not working does kubuntu not detect hardware or what ?
<PaloDeQueso> Should I upgrade?
<kkathman> no
<PaloDeQueso> kk
<kkathman> its not even beta
<kkathman> wont be till late March/April
<PaloDeQueso> but flight 2 * stomps up and down in need of dapper *
<PaloDeQueso> Damnit
<kkathman> lol
<Hanning> WangWeiLin, kubuntu can't resolve DHCP and interfact with net
<kkathman> you can upgrade if you want, but just beware that you might have tons of tweaking to do on a daily/hourly basis
<WangWeiLin> what does your ifconfig say ?
<Hanning> WangWeiLin, noting much, Rx & Tx both 0
<Hanning> give me my mac address
<Hanning> s/give/gives
<WangWeiLin> ifconfig eth0 up
<Hanning> interface eth0 already configured
<WangWeiLin> than I don't know what the problem is
<WangWeiLin> did you add the default gateway because sometimes the AP doesn't send dhcp
<Hanning> how would I go about finding my default gateway
<WangWeiLin> route add default gateway <gateway>
<WangWeiLin> whatever IP your AP has
<WangWeiLin> Who knows the Problem? I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung X10 with a Nvidia GF 5200 go and cannot get it to work proper. I can compile driver from the page or download them with apt-get but after the next restart they don't work anymore and I have to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have my X running again... can u help me?
<mrmistik1> does the ubuntu kernel come patched for fbsplash?
<WangWeiLin> Who knows the Problem? I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung X10 with a Nvidia GF 5200 go and cannot get it to work proper. I can compile driver from the page or download them with apt-get but after the next restart they don't work anymore and I have to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have my X running again... can u help me?
<WangWeiLin> Who knows the Problem? I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung X10 with a Nvidia GF 5200 go and cannot get it to work proper. I can compile driver from the page or download them with apt-get but after the next restart they don't work anymore and I have to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have my X running again... can u help me?
<seashell11> WangWeiLin maybe you should try posting this on ubuntuforums.org or linuxquestions.org
<sampan> could also try asking in #ubuntu ... a non-kde person might have an idea
<Knowerrors> Anyone else have crappy looking fonts in the body of this page http://www.askmen.com/dating/dating_advice_150/178_dating_tips_a.html ?
<sampan> knowerrors  that page looks fine in firefox for me
<sampan> looks good in konq too
<Knowerrors> sampan: what are your font settings please?
<sampan> knowerrors  in firefox?  or kde?
<Knowerrors> I use same font settings for both
<Knowerrors>  look at the letter y and k on that page , mine look choppy
<Knowerrors> On this line, the ys look bad "Yes, you read that right. Naturals can be created. And you can do it."
<sampan> all looks good for me
<Knowerrors> sampan: ok, what are your font settings in firefox?
<sampan> my firefox settings are: proportional: sans serif (size pixels: 16); serif: serif; sans-serif: sans-serif; monospace: monospace; display resol: system setting; minimum font size: none
<sampan> all defaults i think -- i haven't changed them
<Knowerrors> hmm, maybe its my kde font settings then
<Knowerrors> cause the ys on that line look broken
<sampan> :/
<tmircea> help
<tmircea> i cant compile
<tmircea> tmircea@Home09036:~/work/testing$ gcc -c test.c
<tmircea> test.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<tmircea> test.c: In function main:
<tmircea> test.c:5: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<Knowerrors> I use Bitsream fonts for everything, and for most stuff theyre fine
<sampan> knowerrors ... my kde settings are default too i think: general: dejavu sans 11; fixed width: dejavu sans mono 10; toolbar: dejavu sans 12; menu: dejavu sans 12; window title: dejavu sans 12; taskbar: dejavu sans 11; desktop: dejavu sans 12"
<Knowerrors> lowercase itallics always look bad, and alot of stuff looks bad small
<sampan> maybe your anti-aliasing is messing up the small stuff?  could try turning it off, or making it only kick in above a certain font size?
<WangWeiLin> Who knows the Problem? I am running Kubuntu on a Samsung X10 with a Nvidia GF 5200 go and cannot get it to work proper. I can compile driver from the page or download them with apt-get but after the next restart they don't work anymore and I have to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have my X running again... can u help me?
<kkathman> Knowerrors: my page displays beautifully
<kkathman> just for what its worth
<joel86> anyone who know any mp3 player that looks like winamp ??
<Blissex> WangWeiLin: you mean the proprietary NVIDIA driver?
<Blissex> joel86: yes.
<joel86> =p,, then whats the prog name ??
<WangWeiLin> Blissex yes
<robotgeek> joel86: xmms/beep-media-player
<Blissex> WangWeiLin: there are several versions of Kubuntu/ubuntu kernels that come with ready-made NVIDIA packages. Just use those.
<Blissex> joel86: XMMS and its successor called ZINF
<joel86> ok =)
<robotgeek> Blissex: though, it never worked for me
<Blissex> robotgeek: well, that's by far the easiest route though.
<robotgeek> Blissex: beep-media-player seems close enuf, can use winamp skins also
<Blissex> WangWeiLin: also note that 2go chipsets often have a few problems.
<WangWeiLin> Blissex I tried that but they don't work after the restart don't ask why
<Blissex> WangWeiLin: the usual way to debug that is to look at the X server log, like '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<tmircea> http://www.rafb.net./paste/results/LymeED11.html
<tmircea> pls help
<tmircea> please.. i have a big problem
<Blissex> WangWeiLin: I have also written comprehensive, if low level, NVIDIA driver checkout page here: http://tinyurl.com/58zb9
<Blissex> tmircea: install the devel libraries...
<Blissex> tmircea: there is a metapackage that pulls in all the required bits, IIRC it is called 'build-essentials'
<tmircea> apt-get install build-essentials?
<Blissex> tmircea: probably, this is from memory.
<tmircea> gcc-devel?
<Blissex> tmircea: it is "build-essential"
<Blissex> tmircea: no, the lib is 'libc-devel', and it is included in 'build-essential'.
<Tm_T> well, what he's compiling?
<Tm_T> apt-get build-dep <app>
<Tm_T> for example: apt-get build-dep kopete will give all what you need to compile kopete
<c_aus_b> i've got a problem: need the kde headers.... kde-base ist the correct package, isn't it?
<Tm_T> c_aus_b: look above
<Blissex> c_aus_b: same here -- the devel package.
<Tm_T> c_aus_b: do as I just said and be happy
<c_aus_b> mmh...
<Tm_T> apt powers <3
<tmircea> apt-get build-dep build-essentials ?
<c_aus_b> kdebase-dev:
<c_aus_b>  Hngt ab: kdelibs4-dev aber es wird nicht installiert
<c_aus_b> doesn't work..
* Tm_T is compiling kde4 stuff
<tmircea> is this what i need to compile progies?
<Tm_T> tmircea: you're not compiling build-essentials
<tmircea> no
<Tm_T> c_aus_b: what you're compiling?
<Blissex> tmircea: 'apt-get install build-essential' thats all
<tmircea> im compiling a hello world app
<tmircea> ok
<tmircea> thanks
<Tm_T> ah, then build-essential is enough
* c_aus_b is trying to compile "klear"... someone here who made ist?
<Tm_T> c_aus_b: nah
<Tm_T> c_aus_b: klear is...
<c_aus_b> it is using scons... scans cant find my kde-headers
<c_aus_b> klear.org -> dvb suite
<Tm_T> ah ok
<libben> is there anyway to convert the ext3 home dir to ntfs without loosing its data?
<Tm_T> libben: I doubt
<Tm_T> libben: why you would like to do so
<Tm_T> c_aus_b: if you don't care about few extra package, apt-get install kde-devel
<libben> need to put the drive into a windows box, and it has alot of tvseries that i dont wanna loose. and my friend wants it.
<c_aus_b> doesnt work...
<c_aus_b> :(
<Tm_T> doesn't work?
<c_aus_b> "not solved dependencies"
<seashell11> libben maybe you can convert it to fat32?
<seashell11> I don't no if you can do this without losing any data though
<nlindblad> always backup
<nlindblad> you are never guaranteed a clean convertion no matter the format
<seashell11> But whoever that was that said something about that yakuake terminal program, THANKS! Because I love it already.
<weedar> I'd never use a terminal program that rhymed with bukkake
<c_aus_b> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/504539 <<< in german, sorry :)
<seashell11> weedar you might say that but go here http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153 install it and give it a try, its awesome you hit F12 and it slides down, then you get it started doing something hit F12 and it slides back up and keeps working
<libben> hmm, i also need to remove the grub loading
<seashell11> c_aus_b: did you try sudo apt-get -f install ?
<libben> is it just pop the xp disc and rescue mode and type fix mbr?
<libben> or what the magic word is in recovery mode =)
<c_aus_b> nope, but i just did it: some problems
<Knowerrors> sampan: yeah, I have exclude range turned off, will try with it on
<Knowerrors> for anti alising
<seashell11> maybe try installing those four packages that it says depend but are not to be installed c_aus_b
<Knowerrors> To anybody using ubuntu and windows:  I had windows insalled on my hda1, and linux on extened hda5 with bootloader on the mbr of hda, which I installed after windows, then the windows partion got messed up and I had to wipe it...
<Knowerrors> How do I reinstall windows without having to also reinstall linux?
<seashell11> Knowerrors reinstall windows on the partition it was on then start up with live cd and reinstall grub
<Knowerrors> what if I don't have the ubuntu live cd?
<Knowerrors> Ive got a PCLinuxOS live cd... can I use that
<seashell11> you can also do it with a regular ubuntu install cd, it takes longer and I don't no how to do it if you search google im sure that would work
<Knowerrors> seashell11: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is what I needed
<seashell11> Knowerrors looks like that ought to work
<Knowerrors> off to try, hasta
<rjb> hi there, i know my q is a little o/t, but let me ask anyway
<seashell11> rjb well go ahead and ask it for pete's sake!! lol
<rjb> what can be the cause that on some of the audio cd's coming out of my burner
<rjb> the first couple of minutes of each track is missing??
<rjb> i've had this happen both with k3b and with a windows gizmo that came preinstalled on my machine
<rjb> the h/w is brand new
<seashell11> ???????? I've never heard of that happening!
<rjb> well neither have i but it happens to me
<rjb> the software reports all went ok of course
<seashell11> Has your burner ever worked right or does it always do this?
<rjb> not every time, no
<rjb> just once in a while
<seashell11> But its been doing it off and on ever since you got it?
<rjb> yeah roght
<rjb> right
<rjb> which wasn't long ago btw
<rjb> data cd's seem to come out ok every time
<seashell11> the only thing I could think of would be a hardware problem
<rjb> you think it's a warranty case?
<seashell11> Call there tech support and see what they have to say.
<rjb> i dunno, maybe i shouldn't be using max speed on cheap media?
<seashell11> Try it slower, that might be the problem
<rjb> but hmm then i guess it would still be wrong for the drive not to report failure
<seashell11> yea that's what I would think
<rjb> and i suppose k3b is smart enough to notice something went wrong if the drive told it
<Vivaldi> Question to everyone: have you ever tried to install/update packages by using one of the graphical tool provided with the distro?
<nalioth> Vivaldi: i use synaptic all the time
<Vivaldi> nalioth, does it ask for any password before entering the tool, i suppose yes, right?
<nalioth> it is supposed to, yes, Vivaldi
<Vivaldi> nalioth, can you explain why i can't login?
<Vivaldi> i do the same
<nalioth> Vivaldi: try alt-f2 > kdesu adept
<Vivaldi> it asks for the user password, but i can't login
<Vivaldi> it's the 5th time i install kubuntu
<Vivaldi> in expert mode
<Vivaldi> tools ask for password but i can't login in any way
<Vivaldi> how do you expect i can configure my damn system if it refuses to let me login?
<nalioth> Vivaldi: ah, "expert mode"
<nalioth> Vivaldi: you are an expert. have fun.
<nalioth> Vivaldi: iow, i have no idea how you have set your system up, so cannot help you further.
<Vivaldi> nalioth, i didn't touch it
<Vivaldi> nalioth, i just installed it, logged via dgm and tried to use adept: it refused to let me login .. be it the root or user password
<nalioth> Vivaldi: neither password will work?
<Vivaldi> nalioth, no
<nalioth> Vivaldi: then i'm at a loss.
<Vivaldi> i doubt none noticed this problem when doing an expert installation by just following the simple steps appearing during the installation
<indo> Vivaldi: it is a bug
<Finalhazard> Hey, it's me. I have a question, as if that wasn't obvious.
<indo> Vivaldi: is it kubuntu breezy?
<Finalhazard> Is there a package for installing support for a Rio MP3 player on Kubuntu? I've been hoping there would be one, and I'd like to have my music on this PC transferred to my MP3 player.
<Vivaldi> indo, i do not remember i downloaded it two months ago if i remember well
<Vivaldi> indo, does it happen in expert mode installation only?
<indo> Vivaldi, no it is a bug with KDE
<nlindblad> Finalhazard: you'd have to activate the universe-repository
<indo> one sec and I can tell you how to bypass
<Vivaldi> indo, why others did not notice this before?
<Finalhazard> Oh.
<nlindblad> Finalhazard: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nlindblad> Finalhazard: but the lines of universe are commented out
<andreas_> hi guys, I did a dist-upgrade a while a go and suddenly two new mounts have turned up, varrun and varlock
<Finalhazard> Oh.
<nlindblad> s/of/for
<Finalhazard> Well, there's a problem.
<dreamless> Hey i have by a mistake removed the kcontrol-like controlpanel from my kde kmenu how do i get it back?
<andreas_> that is, I don't know if they just turned up but I think they did
<Finalhazard> I'm not exactly using the original sources.list.
<Vivaldi> indo, is this fixed somwhere in kubuntu? i wonder how others use kde without this problem
<Finalhazard> The reason is because it kept giving me errors.
<nlindblad> dreamless: there's a menu editor
<nlindblad> Finalhazard: okey
<indo> Vivaldi, use a term - edit /etc/kde3/Xstartup - at the top put "rm -rf /var/tmp/kdecache" (minus the quotes)
<nlindblad> Finalhazard: what are you using?
<dreamless> nlindblad: yeah but im no sure what i need to add because if i add kcontrol i dont get that fancy kubuntu menu
<Finalhazard> As in, KDE version or Kubuntu version? If it's kubuntu then Breezy, of course.
<nlindblad> Finalhazard: but you seemed sure you don't have the default sources.list?
<indo> Vivaldi, if you have a working connection you can update and fix it
<Vivaldi> indo, ok.. but is there any update available that solves this problem? i'd prefer downloading a newest distro profiting by a newest distro
<Finalhazard> Yes. I had to replace it because whenever I'd use the apt-get command it gave me errors.
<nlindblad> Finalhazard: paste it at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<indo> edit your repositories list (do a search), and sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<nlindblad> seashell11: !
<Finalhazard> Ok.
<Vivaldi> is kubuntu-breezy the latest kubuntu iso?
<nlindblad> yes
<seashell11> nlindblad yea its me again, I just had to restart x
<nlindblad> it's having the same release-cycle as Ubuntu
<nlindblad> as they share the base system and loads of more stuff
<indo> breezy teed me off with the admin bug
<Vivaldi> indo, do you know whether  i can download  a newest iso of kubuntu?
<Vivaldi> indo, (fixing the prob)
<Finalhazard> For some reason, it won't let me paste it.
<Finalhazard> Wait, nvrmind.
<Finalhazard> Got it.
<seashell11> Vivaldi http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Finalhazard> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/504660
<indo> Vivaldi, 5.10 is the latest version out, and I just downloaded it 3 days ago, I had the same problem not being able to log as admin in the gui
<Vivaldi> damn
<dandielionous> Not being able to log in as admin in the terminal window I believe is a bug on kubuntu 5.10
<dandielionous> There is a work around.
<dandielionous> sudo passwd root
<indo> it was only the gui stuff for me, system settings and adept
<dandielionous> To disable it "sudo passwd -1"
<Vivaldi> yeah.. me too ... it was only the gui stuff
<nlindblad> Finalhazard: you have universe there, have you done a sudo apt-get update ??
<dandielionous> I was wondering about that.
<dandielionous> I noticed some problems with the gui not accepting me as root.
<Finalhazard> I've not tried that.
<dandielionous> lol
<nalioth> dandielionous: that is not a workaround. a root account breaks functionality
<Finalhazard> I'll try it though:
<nalioth> Finalhazard: update your kubuntu to the latest
<dandielionous> Okay maybe workaround is the wrong word.
<dandielionous> I just know those commands let me enter a root password.
<nalioth> a root account is not the answer, gentlemen and ladies
<Finalhazard> 5.10's the latest, right?
<Finalhazard> Mine is already 5.10.
<nalioth> dandielionous: we dont have an active root account in kubuntu for a reason.
<dandielionous> Okay.
<nalioth> Finalhazard: not that latest version, the latest program versions in 5.10
<nalioth> kkathman: can you jump in here, please
<dandielionous> Sorry on my computer if I want to be root I will.
<Finalhazard> >>;
<Finalhazard> How do you do that?
<dandielionous> Sorry if I violated some principle.
<kkathman> wassup nalioth sorry
<Finalhazard> I've done apt-get update...
<kkathman> was chatting with an idiot in --offtopic
<kkathman> wassup
<nalioth> kkathman: we're enabling root accounts here to 'fix' problems
<dandielionous> That's not what I said nalioth.
<kkathman> uhmmm
<kkathman> we dont WANT to enable root accounts
<kkathman> thats BAD
<kkathman> REAL bad
<sampan> roots are for trees!  save the trees!  use sudo!
<nalioth> dandielionous: a "workaround" is "a fix" of sorts, no?
<kkathman> lol sampan :)
<kkathman> Sudo is the superior model..safer, more secure, and more reliable
<sampan> hehehehe i'm trying to get that as ubuntu's (unofficial) slogan
<sampan> ;x
<dandielionous> You know I come in this room to learn something.
<dandielionous> Rarely do I get an answer.
<dandielionous> And I get lots of snottiness.
<kkathman> then you can always leave and try elsewhere
<dandielionous> Thanks a lot.
<Finalhazard> Mebbe I wasn't clear... how do you update the programs automatically in Kubuntu?
<dandielionous> I don't have to leave.
<kkathman> yanno, no one gets paid for this
<indo> Finalhazard try sudo apt-get upgrade
<kkathman> and most everyone I know here gives pretty good answers and reliable ones
<Finalhazard> Ah.
<dandielionous> So if you're not paid for being snotty why don't you quit doing it.
<Finalhazard> I forgot that one too... sorry.
<indo> all good
<nalioth> Finalhazard: enabling a root account is not advisable. if there was a need for it, the ubuntu team would've shipped it with one
<seashell11> Ok, I know that the root account isn't good, and I don't use it but how bout some of you guys give dandielionous some reasons for what you are saying
<Finalhazard> Uhm, I didn't ask to enable the root.
<Finalhazard> XP
<sampan> dandielionous  they -are- telling you information that you can learn from.  sudo is better, safer, and works in ubuntu. enabling and using root is less secure and -will- break some functionality
<Finalhazard> little mix-up there.
<dandielionous> ty seashell11  I understand a root account isn't good either.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dandielionous about root
<kkathman> seashell11: first, there is no reason to use root for anything
<kkathman> seashell11: second, people that are inexperienced (even if they think otherwise) shouldnt use it because they can do things that will break their system without knowing
<seashell11> id fully agree with you there kkathman lol but it gets kinda funny when people start argueing about it
<dandielionous> Back in the original conversation it seems to me a person was talking about not being able to use sudo or root.
<dandielionous> I know I don't know a lot about linux.
<dandielionous> I just said I did know that workaround.
<dandielionous> Which apparently was the wrong word to use.
<dandielionous> Sorry.
<dandielionous> Sorry for being rude.
<kkathman> seashell11: third - the model architecture for sudo runs very deep, with the establishment of the sudoers file which is a far better, controlled model for priviledges than root is
<nalioth> dandielionous: we're here to 'nip in the bud' activities and suggestions that may be detrimental to users boxen
<kkathman> alot of us help people everyday in here, and many problems are caused because they DO enable root and do things to their system (so not doing that, helps long term maintenance and our ability to help)
<sampan> do i really need the hpiod (hp printing something or other) running if i don't have a HP printer?
<sampan> is that part of cups?
<nlindblad> sampan: probably
<dandielionous> By the way kkathman gtkrc 2.0 does exist on my computer.  And I fixed gaims faults by a gaim plugin.
<dandielionous> Thanks for your once again non-help the other day.
<kkathman> excellent!
<dandielionous> Little tin gods.
<kkathman> nice, very nice
<sampan> nlindblad  okay ... when i run netstat -tl ... it shows a tcp port open and netstat -tp shows it open with that hpiod ... so i get paranoid
<sampan> i guess dandielionous has been having a bad day or something :/
<kkathman> perhaps
<Finalhazard> Ok, it's done.
<kkathman> shrug
<Finalhazard> Hey, it's working. Thanks!
<kkathman> we all cant know everything about everything
<nlindblad> sampan: hpiod sounds like hp input/output daemon
<kkathman> all I told him the other day was that I didnt have that file on my system :)
<nlindblad> sampan: is there a HP-printer connected to the computer?
<kkathman> shrug
<sampan> nlindblad  no. i have a brother laser printer, but nothing HP at all
<nlindblad> sampan: hang on
<nlindblad> sampan: it's a part of the HP Inkjet driver
<seashell11> Riddell: I downloaded the flight 3 install cd and tried installing it. It got as far as asking wich keyboard I was using, and then it went through the Detecting Hardware to find CD-ROM Drives, and then I get a blue screen. It just sits there and never goes any farther.
<sampan> kkathman  *nod* sounds like he heard what he wanted to hear: that people here aren't helpful and are snotty
<sampan> nlindblad  lol -- i wonder if i need that since i don't have an inkjet :D
<nlindblad> sampan: probably not :D
<Riddell> seashell11: that's not good
<Riddell> seashell11: i386?
<kkathman> sorry he feels that way, but yanno, when you are "new to linux" as he says, its normally best to listen and not talk as much...ask questions and accept answers :)
<seashell11> yes
<kkathman> but I know it can be frustrating
<sampan> kkathman  indeed -- hence why i keep my mouth shut in here most of the time -- except with really simple stuff that i'm pretty sure i know
<seashell11> Riddell, yes its the i386 and it installs fine with 5.10
<kkathman> sampan: but we all do our best...thats all we can do
<kkathman> sometimes it helps. and sometimes it doesnt :)
* nlindblad does his best
* sampan looks to see where to turn off that hp driver
<seashell11> Riddell: I am just now going to try booting with the live cd
<sampan> i wonder if that's part of the hplip (hp linux printing system) that starts on boot -- hrmmm
<nlindblad> sampan: I think there's no doubts
<nlindblad> s/there's/there are/
<sampan> there's even a system group for that
<sampan> i think maybe i'll just leave it ... with my luck i'll bust someting in there by fiddling
<sampan> errr s/system group/system user account
<seashell11> Riddell: the live cd aint doing much better, it has loading modules ok then on mounting root file system it stopped and ain't going any farther, so maybe its not detecting my hardware or cd drive right? I can try it on another computer later tonight at home. The md5 sums are right.
<sorush20> I have gnome right now.. to install kubuntu do what is the package?
<sampan> sorush20  kubuntu-desktop
#kubuntu 2006-01-19
<duckdown> Can someone help me out, I'm having a problem configuring something and it has to do with 'aclocal' ... Here is the paste:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7119
<Vivaldi> is kde 3.5 faster than kde 3.4?
<sorush20> is there a way to make kde stop showing gnome apps int kde
<sorush20> 3.5 yes I think so.
<sampan> sorush20 only way i know of is to edit the kmenu and delete the gnome entries
<sorush20> I think there should be a button .. to just switch them on and off..
<seashell11> sorush20 the only way i have ever found is like sampan said, edit the kmenu
<sorush20> is there an interactive feature request for ubuntu?
<sampan> sorush20  i just moved them into submenus -- that way i don't have to see them, except when i want to, and yet i can still access them via the kmenu
<indo> where can I find my icons installed with themes?
<nlindblad> indo: /usr/share/icons
<indo> thank you
<optotron> is there a log created after last boot?
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<darkheart> optotron: dmesg?
<optotron> thanx
<optotron> thats it !
<darkheart> np =)
<neoncode> How do I get my mic to work?
<Lord_Athur> mic?
<Lord_Athur> what's that?
<neoncode> microphone
<Lord_Athur> :O
<Steven_M> hi all
<leafw> can anyone point to documentation on how to mount an hfsplus partion readonly (up to here no problem) but overriding the permissions on that partition?
<redguy> leafw: man mount ?
<Steven_M> leafw: do you mean you want to write to hfs+ partition under linux?
<leafw> redguy: setting the gid and the uid didn't help
<leafw> in the fstab that is
<nalioth> leafw: paste your current fstab, please
<leafw> man mount didn't help, therefore I'm here
<redguy> leafw: elaborate on "didn't help"
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to make firefox have the same human mouse pointer theme as the rest of the programs?
<debbie> how do I get KDM as my default Logon screen?
<nalioth> debbie: in a konsole, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and choose the one you want
<leafw> redguy: fstab entry for the macosx partition:  /dev/hda4       /mnt/macosx     hfsplus ro,user,uid=500,gid=501 0       0
<leafw> redguy: "didn't help" in that setting the proper uid and gid didn't help.
<debbie> nalioth: Reloading K Display Manager configuration...kdm not running.
<leafw> I umount/mount again, and still permissions are not overriden
<nalioth> leafw: here ya go, modify as needed #/dev/sda3      /mnt/macosx     hfsplus rw,auto,umask=000       0       0
<leafw> umask? let me read about that one
<leafw> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> debbie: you have "kubuntu-desktop" installed, yes?
<redguy> leafw: :-) and who is the owner? setting gid and uid won't change permissions, it will set the owner only
<leafw> redguy: right, me.
<debbie> let me triple check
<nalioth> leafw: i'd not mount hfs at all
<Steven_M> leafw: someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think writing to an hfs+ partition is supported by the kernel.
<leafw> nalioth: readonly.
<leafw> Steven_M: I never had any intention to write to the hfs.
<leafw> I just want to navigate it in full without sudoing
<nalioth> leafw: i'd not mount it at all, RO or RW, but that's my personal opinion
<redguy> odd, no hfs options in my man mount :/
<debbie> nalioth: yes, I have the package "kubuntu-desktop" installed
<leafw> nalioth: I've been mounting ro everyday for 5 months, no problem so far.
<nalioth> debbie: then in a konsole, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and choose kdm
<nalioth> leafw: then have fun
<Steven_M> leafw: Oh, sorry
* nalioth lost ~30gb to linux ignorance of hfs+
<debbie> nalioth: hmm, looks like it may have worked, I'm logging out to try again, thanks
<sampan> nalioth  can Mac OSX read/write to linux ext2 or 3 or reiserfs?
* sampan is contemplating getting a mac laptop sometime this year
<nalioth> sampan: yes it can to ext2/3
<leafw> sampan: yes, there's a .kext for that
<sampan> thanks :)  that would make a dual boot mac even more attractive -- only have to store the documents on one partition
<leafw> in the form of a Preferences Pane
<nalioth> sampan: yes, you need to d/l the thing from versiontracker.com
<sampan> cool :)  now if apple will just put out a 13" of the net intel laptop i'll be set!
<sampan> s/net/new
<eldnar> Hi nalioth, I wanted to say thank you for building the gaim-irchelper package for me yesterday... Granted it didn't work as it advertised, but thank you nonetheless.
<nalioth> eldnar: i did not build anything. if you want a program open your console and type "apt-cache search $PROGRAM_NAME"
<leafw> nalioth: the umask setitng in the fstab didn't help in letting a user navigate "root" macosx folders.
<nalioth> eldnar: or visit packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> leafw: you have no business in 'root' OSX folders
<leafw> nalioth: true, but I do in my own home dirs, which are 700
<nalioth> leafw: that new setting should have let you in
<leafw> it didn't.
<nalioth> it worked for me (in RW) until it ate my partition
<leafw> nalioth: in 'ro', I'm using.
<nalioth> leafw: it should make no difference RO or RW
<leafw> nalioth: neither the proper gid= and uid= help either
<leafw> I just don't get it, the man mount is wrong or the behavior has changed.
<nalioth> leafw: that line i pasted you, worked fine for me
<leafw> nalioth: sure :) but it doesn't do the job here.
<debbie> thanx nalioth :)
<nalioth> leafw: don't know what to tell ya
<nalioth> debbie: np, share the love (help someone else)
<debbie> :)
<debbie> gotta go now, take care
<leafw> nalioth: what about this one: how to stop the sudo command from cding to the root home dir, and staying where the user is.
<leafw> nalioth: again the man sudo didn't help.
<nalioth> leafw: i have no clue, i always "sudo $COMMAND"
<leafw> nalioth: well, I use sudo where fstab fails.
<leafw> nalioth: but then that inconvenience.
<leafw> by the way any news on the KDE 3.5 for powerpc? Any official release yet ?
<nalioth> leafw: there was a guy working on packages (had the whole repo up for ppc) but they disappeared offline about 3 days ago
<leafw> nalioth: I saw it, but I didn't want to get them -not official.
<nalioth> leafw: kde 3.5 is not official for anyone in ubuntu land
<leafw> nalioth: at least x86 and amd64 have a package on the ubuntu repos
<nalioth> leafw: they do?
<nalioth> !info kdebase
<leafw> it says so in the main kubuntu.org webpage
<ubotu> kdebase: (base components from the official KDE release), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<nalioth> sorry, leafw
<leafw> ?
<nalioth> the kubuntu.org packages are the same quality as official repos, but they are not official
<leafw> at least they are released by the guys who make the CDs. That's all I meant.
<Knowerrors> Anyone recommend best looking fonts for kde?  Im currently using Bitstream
<nalioth> yes, they are quality and will not destroy your system.  but they still have issues
<cyne> anyone know why i have blackdown java installed, and i have the libjavaplugin_oji.so in my /usr/bin/mozilla/plugins and java still isn't working in Konqueror
<nalioth> cyne: blackdown is an older java
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cyne about java
<cyne> oh?
<cyne> so blackdown java is not recommended then
<nalioth> no, it's an older version. if it works for you, great. if not, there are alternatives
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cyne about javadebs
<cyne> thankyou :)
<rance> I had mysql-server-4.1 installed till I found out that kubuntu doesnt support the mysqli extensions required to connect to a 4.1 or newer mysql server.  I uninstalled all the mysql packages, and I reinstalled them with the old versions of themselves.  Now I get an error when I try to run mysql  syslog seems to say that the database that Im connecting to is the one from the new install, but I never used it, so there is nothing the
<rance> how do I get rid of the old db, so I can reinstall?
<leafw> by the way, is anyone experiencing kaffeine crashes when closing konqueror (in powerpc breezy), followed by kaffeine running at 100% CPU hanged on the background?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, dangit, ever since I upgraded my arts, it's been crashing with a sig11.. :/
<Steven_M> I'm running brezzy badger and I'm wonderinng, is there any way of me getting the recovery mode to ask for my sudo password? At the moment when ever I select recovery mode in my bootloader, Linux boots and gives me immediate root access with no authentication. I don't like that at all.
<nalioth> Steven_M: that is what "recovery mode" is
<redguy> Steven_M: you can restrict some entries from the boot menu in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sampan> but if someone has physical access to the box, it's always gonna be insecure
<redguy> Steven_M: so that to choose certain entries you would have to supply a password
<redguy> true
<redguy> as they say physical access == root access
<Steven_M> Excellent redguy, thank you :-)
<sorush20> how do I get extra keys on my keyboard to work?
<Knowerrors> How do you install a cursor theme?  I just downloaded this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28281, and it just has a folder with many files, when I click install theme and browse to that folder, there isn't just one theme file
<nalioth> !themes
<nalioth> not another one
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Knowerrors about themes
<Steven_M> redguy and nalioth I have a follow up question.
<Knowerrors> nalioth: that didn't help, thx though
<nalioth> Knowerrors: i'm not much of a theme guy, kkathman might know
<nalioth> Steven_M: your question?
<Knowerrors> kkathman: can ya help with installing a mouse theme?
<kkathman> I
<kkathman> I will try
<kkathman> k-menu - system settings
<kkathman> mouse
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> unless you have to compile it first
<kkathman> Knowerrors: did you get the theme from like kde-org??
<chavo> Knowerrors, try copying the directory to ~/.icons
<kkathman> chavo!! LTNS!!
<chavo> hello kkathman!
<Knowerrors> kkathman: the theme is http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28281
<chavo> been gone for a couple of months
<Steven_M> Is there a way for a nasty hacker to somehow get into root access remotely by exploiting the recovery mode?
<nalioth> Steven_M: nope.
<Knowerrors> its just a folder full of files that say mouse cursor
<kkathman> Knowerrors: did you click on the "how to install" on that page :)
<Knowerrors> yup
<kkathman> that tells you everything
<Steven_M> nalioth: Great :-)
<kkathman> Knowerrors: control center = kcontrol
<Knowerrors> kkathman: "Select the cursor theme archive" that doesn't work, I clicked on the tar/bz2 file, no good
<Knowerrors> kkathman: I know where to go to install new themes in kcontrol
<kkathman> ohh no you'll have to untar it I imagine
<Knowerrors> I did untar it
<Knowerrors> it just shows one folder called cursors
<kkathman> ohh sorry Knowerrors I didnt mean to insult :(
<Knowerrors> noprob ;)
<Knowerrors> its like theres something missing from the archive, I may have to do what chavo said and manually copy the files over
<kkathman> Im not 100% sure where those mouse themes are exactly...but maybe in .kde??
<kkathman> yah I'd agree with that
<kkathman> I wonder if its icons...it might be!
<chavo> Knowerrors, put it in a parent directory called Jimmac and then put that in ~/.icons
<kkathman> there ya go
<Psi-Jack> Okay, When I upgraded my arts package, it now just sig11's.. :/
<Knowerrors> chavo: thx :)
<chavo> np, that's the them I use also :)
<Knowerrors> btw, Im using this them instead of Human, because the icons are the same, and work in all programs including FF, or so I read
<Knowerrors> cool
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<Steven_M> Now for a slightly different question. Does enabling the root account still permanently damage the gui admin tools, or has that been fixed in recent updates? I don't like enabled root accounts, I'm simply curious.
<Psi-Jack> It's the arts from the kubuntu packages for 3.5.. Anyone had any problems using that repository for KDE 3.5?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Steven_M about root
<Knowerrors> chavo: "~/.icons" thats in my user home right?
<chavo> Knowerrors, yes
<nalioth> Steven_M: enabling a root account is not advised. please read carefully the info ubotu sent you
<chavo> or /usr/share/icons to install for all users
<hyperactivecrond> Steven_M: run this command from the terminal: 'echo 'wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo' ' *don't use the 1st set of ' 's, go to the site displayed
<AudioMove> An error occurred while loading media:/hdd:
<AudioMove> The file or folder media:/hdd does not exist.
<Steven_M> ok thanks nalioth :-)
<AudioMove> i get the above error everytime i insert s cd/dvd, i such the forums and google but no look, anyone help?
<Psi-Jack> Aha! It's akode!
<Knowerrors> chavo: I didn't have a /.icons in my home, so I just stuck it in /usr/share/icons... installed now, just gotta restart kde
<fdelacruz> gud day
<nalioth> Knowerrors: if you dont have one, make one
<Knowerrors> its cool, might as well have same icon theme for admin
<cyne> can anyone recommend good Kubuntu software for video editing/conversion?
<Psi-Jack> cyne: You mean, Linux software?
<hyperactivecrond> heh
<cyne> Psi-Jack: yes
<nalioth> cyne: there are many, in a console type "apt-cache search video"
<nalioth> cyne: or search packages.ubuntu.com
<cyne> thankyou :)
<arrinmurr> cyne: cinelerra for editing, mencoder for conversion
<nalioth> arrinmurr: not transcode?
<arrinmurr> nalioth: i can't say about that, haven't really used
<nalioth> cyne: there are many
<Knowerrors> cyne: easier to search using Adept, or Synaptic, and search by description
<Psi-Jack> Hmm..
<Knowerrors> ffmpeg is great, don't know if it has a gui frontend though
<Psi-Jack> Curious. Is there anything I have to do, to get arts to run in realtime mode? Because looking at it's nicelevel, just turning on realtime mode isn't doing it.
<nalioth> Knowerrors: several proggies call ffmpeg
<Knowerrors> cyne: ffmpeg based is best linux video converting encoding program IMHO
<Knowerrors> nalioth: what progs w/ gui front call ffmpeg?  I can't find any in the repos
<Psi-Jack> Well, acidrip can use libavc
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. Speaking of which..
<Psi-Jack> libavc could in fact, encode to vorbis, could it not?
<Knowerrors> chavo: well, my icon theme is fine for everything except Firefox, there the mouse pointer is still default kde, any ideas?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: i thought you fixed this
<Hobbsee> !+firefox
<ubotu> firefox is, like, a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation. For firefox 1.5, look at !firefox1.5  To use your mouse theme in firefox, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78961
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: ^
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: I thought I fixed it too :(  , thx
<rance> well I ran in to my first real kubuntu problem
<rance> there isnt a php_mysqli package available
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rance about lamp
<sebastian> help
<sebastian> just installed kubuntu breezy
<fridge> help
<fridge> with what?
<kkathman> wassup sebastian ?
<kkathman> welcome back btw
<sebastian> want to: install gaim, firefox, soulseek, upgrade to whatever i have to, download a codec to be able to play wma and mp3s on amarok and this media play xmm
<sebastian> and i dont konw how to
<sebastian> it wnet well, installling windows and kubuntu
<kkathman> sebastian: to start gaim should be on your system I think
<kkathman> if not
<kkathman> sebastian: do a sudo apt-get install gaim
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.. What package would mkvmerge be in?
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: try apt-cache search mkvmerge
<fridge> mkvtoolnix:
<sebastian> from konsole?
<kkathman> yes
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: you'll probably have to build for that one
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, cause I don't see it in apt-cache.
<fridge> it's in universe
<Psi-Jack> Well, I have universe in my sources.
<fridge> universe/dapper
<sebastian> the graphics are breaky
<sebastian> odd
<kkathman> 0?
<sebastian> i installed this new kubuntu and the graphics are flaky and breaky
<kkathman> hmm
<sebastian> like the top of a window
<sebastian> it will look striped with transparences
<Psi-Jack> Doing a search for even mkv, results nothing. :/
<sebastian> kkathman: now what do i do?
<Psi-Jack> fridge: You say mkvmerge is in mkvtoolnix?
<sebastian> firefox
<fridge> Psi-Jack: yes
<kkathman> wow that sounds very wierd on the graphics stuff
<Psi-Jack> fridge: But, I'm not seeing it anywhere..
<fridge> I'm running Dapper, it's probably in Dapper but not breezy
<fridge> if you're also running dapper, then I don't know what to suggest
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh.. Maybe it'll be backports? Which I doubt, too, but hey..
<fridge> dist-upgrade, you know you want to ;)
<sebastian> kkathman: DONT GO
<sebastian> help
<Psi-Jack> fridge: Heh. Not just for mkv, I don't.. :p
<Psi-Jack> How is K/Ubuntu sid, anyway? Debian's sid is usually horribly broken.
<fridge> sebastian: I've had strange video artifacts when initially running ubuntu, it was running the ati driver, I changed it to radeon and everything was OK
<Psi-Jack> fridge:  you use the radeon driver, instead of ati?
<fridge> yeah, but that problem is particular to my configuration
<fridge> I'm just saying maybe it is worth trying a different X driver if one is available
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.. I have another system running with an ATI Radeon AiW 8500 DV, and I was suggested to use the fglrx driver.
<fridge> Psi-Jack: less broken in comparison -- I've not had any issues really
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: we dont have sarge, sid, etch or other, we have a release and a developement version. we release every 6 months
<sebastian> fride: what?
<sebastian> fridge: how do i fix it?
<Psi-Jack> nalioth: Yes, but I did read, Ubuntu does use the sid name for the development version. :p
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: where'd you read that?  it doesnt use sid at all, anywhere that i've seen
<Psi-Jack> But, for me to dist-upgrade to dapper, would also potentially break the other repos I use.
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: we do? i thought we called it dapper
<Hobbsee> the most it occasoinally uses is "unstable" which it shouldnt
<Hobbsee> it's called dapper, especially in all the package names, and all that
<sebastian> sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<sebastian> will that install firefox?
<sebastian> if i type that
<crimsun> yep
<nalioth> sebastian: i suspect it's mozilla-firefox
<nalioth> either or
<_eric> did the kubuntu distro replace the kde login screen with their own?
<Hobbsee> _eric: yes, kdm instead of gdm
<_eric> well, the KDE settings for Login Manager don't work
<_eric> none of them affect the weird kubuntu login dialog
<Psi-Jack> Aha!
<Psi-Jack> I found a mkvtoolnix apt repo for breazy.
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: is it official?
<Psi-Jack> Official? From Matroska, yes.
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> now i need to get a player
<sebastian> that will play
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: well, i suggest enabling their source repo and building it yourself
<Psi-Jack> http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/downloads.html
<sebastian> w4a, mp3, avi, mpeg, wma, wav files
<sebastian> suggestions
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: my suggestion would be to enable the deb-src for etch and have your local apt build the pkg
<nalioth> sebastian: vlc
<Psi-Jack> vlc, kaffeiene, and mplayer. Pick one. :)
<Psi-Jack> Or all.
<sebastian> which is best?
<sebastian> or more like
<sebastian> easiest
<sebastian> loads faster
<Psi-Jack> "best" is your own opinion.
<sebastian> all graphical
<Psi-Jack> Try them all.
<sebastian> based on those
<Psi-Jack> Use them how you choose.
<sebastian> sudo apt-get install vlc ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sebastian about multimedia
* sebastian taps fingers on table
<Steven_M> psi-jack: can you get vlc off of the defualt ubuntu repository?
<Psi-Jack> Umm.. I don't know, actually. I don't think so..
<Psi-Jack> I think it's either in universe or multiverse. But, I honestly don't remember.
<Steven_M> ok
<jin> hey is this the room we ask about kubuntu stuff?
<crimsun> vlc is in universe. I maintain it.
<sebastian> so how do i get vlc
<jin> like problems, etc
<Psi-Jack> jin: Nope. It's just #kubuntu for no reason. :)
<Steven_M> thanks crimsun ::)
<jin> uhhhh yah, just wondering cause it said something abt that in the tutorial thing
<nalioth> sebastian: it's in your private message window
<nalioth> jin: ask us a question we can answer please
<jin> im new to linux, but need some help, done with the accursed microsoft
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> from memory, ask is Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answer. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<jin> aight, so i need skype, how the hell do i do that with this thing
<Hobbsee> !skype
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Psi-Jack> jin: Also note, there's no need to use vulgarities, here.
<sebastian> nalioth: so what is vlc?
<crimsun> !info vlc
<sebastian> and most importantly what do i do to get it
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<nalioth> sebastian: vlc is "videolan client"
<sebastian> ok,
<nalioth> sebastian: it will play 99% of the audio/video out there
<sebastian> how do i ge tit
<crimsun> although you probably want the breezy-backports version
<nalioth> sebastian: read the URL ubotu sent you
<sampan> crimsun, is the backports 0.8.4 ?
<crimsun> sampan: I believe so
<sampan> k, thanks :)
<Black_Chaos> anyone here have any experience with xming and putty?
<sebastian> anyway
<sebastian> i will be back later
<sebastian> have to swtich back to windows
<fdelacruz> me putty I used to manage my linux box from my windows client
<Psi-Jack> I'm assuming sebastian is dual-booting from the same comp.
<Black_Chaos> I'm trying to find out if I can get full X11 access from windows
<Psi-Jack> Black_Chaos: WIth an X11 server for windows, sure.
<JoshRR> Pardon the newbie question: if I have installed 5.10, how do I upgrade to the DapperFlight 2 version?  Is this done through Adept?  If so, what do I look for?
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2dapper
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you on ritalin?
<Black_Chaos> Thats what xming is for. I can open individual programs. Like kwrite will open in a window. What I'm wondering is how/if I can get like full access to KDE.
<Psi-Jack> Well, umm.. Doesn't KDE's "desktop sharing" use an implementation of the VNC protocol? If so, just figure out how to use that, and blam!
<Black_Chaos> hmmm
<jin> aight, so i need skype, how the hell do i do that with this thing?  or a place where i can get codecs?
<jin> like an installable codec pack perhaps?
<jin> oops, nvm the skype bit there
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jin about multimedia
<jin> yes plz do, confusing as hell
<jin> got skype to work though
<jin> now i need an end all app for my vast media
<seadog409> hey nalioth is this ubotu some automatic thing or what? or why are people always asking ubotu to tell someone about something?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell seadog409 about yourself
<jin> and one more thing, hows dual monitor display with this os... any good?
<seadog409> thanks nalioth now some thing are making more sense
<smacky_wolf> Hey all, could someone tell me where the apt repositories are?
<Psi-Jack> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<seadog409> /etc/apt/sources.list
<smacky_wolf> Thanks, guys.
<seadog409> smacky_wolf no prob, thats what we are here for :-)
<smacky_wolf> Yay! It works! Kubuntu = win. FOr some reason, I couldn't do a Debian Sarge install, so I tried Kubuntu. And it won.
<lapducky_> is there a channel specifically for Dapper *support* issues?
<Steven_M> can *ubuntu users install programs directly off of the debian repository?
<noirequus> lapducky_: nope. since dapper is prerelease
* smacky_wolf recites his mantra: "apt is my friend. apt will illuminate all dark corners, and is the bringer of light"
<fdelacruz> guys! just want to ask howcome I couldn't save may files that I access from other machines, it tells that the files is read only,
<Steven_M> ubotu: tell Steven_M about root
<smacky_wolf> Mmm. Is there any easy way to upgrade my kernel with apt or some such? I'm quite new to this whole affair.
<smacky_wolf> !kernel
<smacky_wolf> Could someone point me towards a guide for upgrading the kernel?
<bosse> Klockan r mycket som bara den nu har jag kollat den hr ocks.....!!!
<Psi-Jack> Umm.. English? :)
<bosse> Just a little
<bosse> Im tired now!!!!!
<arrinmurr> !se
<ubotu> arrinmurr: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<bosse> I dont know what do you mean????
<noirequus> bosse: join #ubuntu-se for swedish
<seadog409> lol ubotu sure comes up with quite the things to say
<fdelacruz> smacky_wolf, the easiest way to upgrade your kernel is to find the suitable and latest kernel that is under rpm, once you download it you run that packages by this rpm -Uvh packagesname.rpm
<bosse> OK Ubuntu se OK
<noirequus> fdelacruz: that is highly not advisable
<Psi-Jack> fdelacruz: RPm?
<bosse> Bye !
<Psi-Jack> fdelacruz: Why would you recommend such rubbish here?
<noirequus> fdelacruz: that is so wrong, i don't know what else to say.
* smacky_wolf recites his mantra: "apt is my friend. apt will illuminate all dark corners, and is the bringer of light"
<Psi-Jack> I know what to say. I'm just restraining myself from saying it.
<fdelacruz> sorry guys but thats the only way that I know
<Psi-Jack> fdelacruz: Ever thought about apt?
<fdelacruz> and its work for me
<nalioth> fdelacruz: please don't advise using non ubuntu software here
<Psi-Jack> nalioth: Rephrase that, to non-ubuntu-packaged software. :)
<fdelacruz> nalioth Im sorry, i forgot
<nalioth> fdelacruz: i do a lot of things that would make ubuntu devs cringe, but i don't advise those practices here.
<fdelacruz> sorry again guys
<fdelacruz> I overlook the channel I thought Im on the redhat channel
<fdelacruz> sorry again
<arrinmurr> heh, i don't think it's that horrible mistake ;)
<fdelacruz> so what is the best practice in updating the kernel of "ubuntu"
<smacky_wolf> Could I just use Adept?
<Psi-Jack> smacky_wolf: Yes, yuou could.
<_lapducky> then if GRUB is happy, you just delete any old kernel images you don't want later.  They only burn up aobut 20-56MB each
<smacky_wolf> Jack: Ok, thanks.
<Psi-Jack> _lapducky: 20-56?
<smacky_wolf> Yay for linux on lappys!
<_lapducky> that's what I see per image
<Psi-Jack> Shoot, I have 3 kernel images, plus memtest86, and still only use 23mb.
<_lapducky> uhhh, I don't think memtest even uses initrd or vmlinuz
<Psi-Jack> Nope.
<Psi-Jack> That's why I specifically excluded it to itself, in that list. :p
<_lapducky> I think it hides in the second sector of (hd0)
<Psi-Jack> My /boot only has 23MB in it.
<Psi-Jack> Hides? No, grub can use it as an image.
<_lapducky> Psi-Jack: heh Sarge & bREEzy krnl pkgs don't put all their gak in /boot -- take a look in / as well
<_lapducky> meh NM
<Psi-Jack> _lapducky: True. I didn't include /lib/modules stuff.
<seadog409> well my /boot only shows 14.4 mb and I have four kernels and memtest86
<Psi-Jack> seadog409: Hmm, wow.
<arrinmurr> is this some kind of comptetition? :)
<Psi-Jack> I just have 2.6.12-9-386, 2.6.12-10-386, and 2.6.12-10-k7
<Psi-Jack> Course.
<smacky_wolf> Why not 2.8?
<Psi-Jack> I have installed the grub splashimages, but they... Didn't actually do anything. :/
<Psi-Jack> 2.8 is out?
<_lapducky>  1 root root   94664 2005-06-30 09:49 memtest86+.bin
<smacky_wolf> >.>
<smacky_wolf> I think?
<smacky_wolf> XD
<smacky_wolf> I have no clue.
<smacky_wolf> 2.6.15 is apparantly the latest stable
<Psi-Jack> Right. :p
<_lapducky> quit talking about memtest like it matters that 94664 is BYTES FGS -- heh
<_lapducky> =)
<Psi-Jack> What firewall does Linux call it's firewall, now? iptables still?
<_lapducky> 7
<_lapducky> err 'y'
<Psi-Jack> Eh?
<jager> what's the line for sources.list to enable multiverse?
<jager> 5.10
<_lapducky> but there is firestarter now for 'click and forget' personal f/w which AFAIK is not only just an iptables wrapper like everything else was
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> firestarter used to be a wrapper.
<smacky_wolf> Yay! Made mp3 work again.
<sampan> _lapducky  i think it is just a gui frontend for iptables.  it comes up at boot time, sets my iptables and then exits.
<_lapducky> Did you know that the NForce chipset includes *hardware* IPv4 functions
<_lapducky> sampan -- go look at their website -- they're claiming more
<Psi-Jack> _lapducky: Eh?
<sampan> if i restart it, i can change policy on the fly, but it just re-writes iptables and exits
<jager> what's the line for sources.list to enable multiverse?
<Psi-Jack> !sorce-o-matic
<ubotu> Not a clue, Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sampan> _lapducky  maybe if you use it for networking (i think it has some extra functionality), but just on one box it just writes iptables and exits -- doesn't stay running.
<jager> sourceomatice doesn't mention multiverse?
<Psi-Jack> jager: Yes it does.
* jager sighs
<jager> i must be blind :(
<sampan> jager, it's the "ubuntu community supported packages" section
<jager> ahhh
<Psi-Jack> Yeah.
<jager> thanks ! :)
<sampan> sure, np :)
<Psi-Jack> hmm.. tuxrip so far, is pretty sweet. Simple, yet powerful.
<Psi-Jack> The fact it lets me select the video, audio, and container format, alone, is good. :)
<smacky_wolf> Hey, recommend me a winamp-like GUI based audio player. XAMMP?
<Psi-Jack> xmms is one...
<smacky_wolf> *xmms
<smacky_wolf> Is it any good?
<Psi-Jack> Don't see why it has to be winamp-like, though. :)
<smacky_wolf> Eh, I like winamp
<Psi-Jack> What parts of winamp do you like?
<Psi-Jack> You remember. Windows and Linux are two totally different worlds. :)
<arrinmurr> smacky_wolf: xmms is just fine
<smacky_wolf> the small GUI, the global hotkeys, the look of it and also the speed and ML
<nalioth> smacky_wolf: winamp and xmms are damn near the same thing. same themes work, etc
<Psi-Jack> nalioth: Even the new skins, or just classic skins?
<smacky_wolf> OK, cool. I might try that. I didn't want to use amaroK because I made it bork.
<arrinmurr> why would anyone want to use the new skins?-)
<smacky_wolf> Arrin: They are pretteh? XD
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: beep-media-player is a gtk2 fork of xmms, you might look at that, too
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: People doo.
<smacky_wolf> Same reason I like KDE over hnome
<smacky_wolf> *gnome
<Psi-Jack> I haven't really decided, for a music playing program, what to actually use, myself. Then again, I haven't looked yet. :)
<smacky_wolf> Errr. Had any experiance with kubuntu on an acer extensa, anyone?
<smacky_wolf> My built-in wifi card doesn't want to work.
<arrinmurr> the old skins are just fine... and they still seem to be among the most downloaded ones in winamp.com
<rance> I need some advice does anyone know when ubuntu core will have the php-mysqli (thats mysql enhanced) module available?
<nalioth> smacky_wolf: you use ndiswrapper ?
<Psi-Jack> Ergh..
<smacky_wolf> Erm. >.> No?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell smacky_wolf about ndiswrapper
<Psi-Jack> Why in the hell does Konquerer insist on auto-opening a konq window on a CD/DVD, THEN prompting what to do? Why? This is a huge annoyance to me.
<smacky_wolf> My friend here says ndis is a bad way of doing it.
<smacky_wolf> Well, not bad
<smacky_wolf> Just, slow.
<nalioth> smacky_wolf: results are what counts.
<smacky_wolf> or not optimal.
<nalioth> smacky_wolf: i use ndiswrapper on customer machines all the time, and have no complaints
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: i'd like to know that too
<smacky_wolf> Apparantly, my PC uses intel wifi chipset, so it should be able to use a linux driver
<rance> psi-jack: you are right, thats strange, I just noticed it when I put in a blank cd to purn it
<rance> oops burn it
<Psi-Jack> I don't know if it's strictly just Kubuntu's default setup, or KDE itself. but it's fscking annoying
<Psi-Jack> Just like the KDE Wallet... It's a nuisance..
<smacky_wolf> KDE wallet makes my face :(
<rance> I dont really mind the kde wallet so much, at least I know how to turn that off if I want to
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. what gstreamer plugin is required to support mp3?
<smacky_wolf> ermmmm...
<arrinmurr> hrr.. gstreamer.. :/
<smacky_wolf> it is.... god, I just set that up a minute ago
<smacky_wolf> gstreamer0.8-mad
<nalioth> gstreamer0.8-mad
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, mad? Odd...
<Psi-Jack> Wanted to check out amarok
<smacky_wolf> Ew. Bigpond.
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: install amarok-xine
<smacky_wolf> Amarok made me bork. I tried using the media searcher things
<jaekco> hey, im setting up kubuntu on me mums pc.. I've used nix for a while but, ive forgotten a few things. The eth0 has been disabled os side, but not bios side, how do i enable this?
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: I tried that.. But it breaks things..
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: hm?
<Psi-Jack> Err..
<Psi-Jack> Maybe not..
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: do you have the latest version from kubuntu.org ?
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, gstreamer's working now.. But, I'm gonna get xine.
<smacky_wolf> Ooh, I like Adept.
<Psi-Jack> Something, I tried to install before, depended on akode, the beta version, and it caused arts to sig11.
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: and you have this version http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php ?
<Psi-Jack> I have 1.3.7 yes.
<arrinmurr> ok. strange..
<Psi-Jack> It wasn't amarok-xine, apparently. I may have been mistaken. :)
<Psi-Jack> But, I'm using amarok-xine now.
<arrinmurr> ah
<rance> well nite all I guess Im gonna hit the sack
<arrinmurr> even with xine amarok takes about 10x as much processor resources as xmms though, at least on my machine ;)
* smacky_wolf apt's WINE
<Psi-Jack> Hehe.
<_tom> hey
<Psi-Jack> Well, looks like amarok does a lot, though. Even has a media library that uses SQL for a medium.
<smacky_wolf> And sqLITE
<smacky_wolf> or whatever it's called
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. Amarok us using only 13% CPU just playing an MP3.
<Psi-Jack> mencoder, is still using more, at nice -19, 50-70%.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, is there a KDE-based "task manager" or ktop?
<sampan> psi-jack ksysguard has a process table in it
<sampan> not sure if that will show cpu usage or not -- haven't tried (just use top for that)
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, ksysguard.
<sampan> kde kthings of keverything
<sampan> kthinks*
<arrinmurr> yeah, but gnome thinks about the usability! it's easy to use things when there's nothing to use ;) [sorry :] 
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<sampan> lol arrinmurr
<Psi-Jack> I gotta say, some things gnome makes, is good.
<Psi-Jack> Quite frankly, I think I'm quite happy with Amarok.
<Psi-Jack> Simple, useful, and snazzy. :)
<arrinmurr> & heavy
<smacky_wolf> It looks a little ugly.
<smacky_wolf> And it keeps dying on mine
<sampan> the one that shipped with breezy had weird cpu usage for me -- some files 1-2% cpu, others were 20+% -- but the upgraded one is nice and no weird cpu usage
<Psi-Jack> I don't care about looks. I want function. I usually play, and minimuze.
<smacky_wolf> Even though it works.
<smacky_wolf> Ah, OK
<smacky_wolf> I want low CPU usage
<arrinmurr> smacky_wolf: then xmms is the choise
<Psi-Jack> 12% CPU usage, isn't too bad, for a 750MHz AMD DUron.
<sampan> smacky_wolf  then for mp3/ogg, xmms and beep are (-at least-) 1-2% lower than amarok for me
<Psi-Jack> And with Amarok minimized, not having to to keep the visualization updated, it's only using 5%
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: ah, but if you keep it minimized, it could as well be xmms :P
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: try some console media player like cplay or mpg321
<Davey|Work> Is there any way to make Firefox look like a QT app? Am I missing something simple?
<Davey|Work> Thunderbird too, for that matter
<nalioth> Davey|Work: usually, it would need to be compiled with qt-libs
<Psi-Jack> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Davey|Work> also, is there a Weather applet for my toolbar?
<Psi-Jack> Heh, and mencode is still trecking at 30fps encode.
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I think Amarok is the music player for me, for the most part. :)
<Psi-Jack> Has a dock-icon and all, I can just hide/unhide it with. :)
<sebastian> hello pals
<sebastian> how do i install vlc onto my kubunter?
<Psi-Jack> Umm. Haven't we already went through that with you, sebastian ?
<sebastian> no
<sebastian> i left
<sebastian> i ahd to swtich to windows
<sebastian> but onw that you mention
<Psi-Jack> It was explained before you left.
<sebastian> you did not actually
<sebastian> no it was not
<sebastian> i was given some link
<Psi-Jack> Yes, yes it was.
<sebastian> otherwise i wouldnt be here
<sebastian> anyroad
<sebastian> that s left in past
<sebastian> how do i go about now?
<Psi-Jack> Run adept. vlc should be listed in there.
<nalioth> sebastian: if you haven't already, enable universe and multiverse
<Psi-Jack> If not, Go to the Adept menu, Manage Repositories, and enable some of the disabled repos, Apply, and Fetch Updates.
<sebastian> irrsi vs konversation
<sebastian> whats better
<Psi-Jack> sebastian: Whatever you prefer to use.
<sebastian> how do i enable universe and multiverse?
<sebastian> let me guess
<sebastian> i am still learning
<sebastian> i go to konsole
<sebastian> and somehow
<sebastian> open kate
<Psi-Jack> No.
<Psi-Jack> I told you how.
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> opening adept
<Psi-Jack> Here we go. Better..
<Psi-Jack> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Psi-Jack> Go there, click on the Community supported packages. And get the list. Add those deb lines to your repositories.
<Psi-Jack> One at a time, and you can do it from adept, and all. :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> What uses the 2.5V power?
<_torkel> im having a problem with dvd playback :/
<_torkel> the video isnt smooth, stopping at regular intervals for short amounts of time
<Psi-Jack> _torkel: What are you using to play it, and what's the problem?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sebastian about repos
<_torkel> im using vlc media player now, mplayer didnt work at all (had big sound problems, only noise from speakers)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. Strange.
<nalioth> sebastian: if you are comfortable with a command line, irssi is (imho) the best irc client
<Psi-Jack> _torkel: From konsole, or something, do sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<nalioth> sebastian: if not, i suggest kvirc
<Psi-Jack> Replace /dev/cdrom with the proper device for your DVD drive.
<_torkel> done, enabled
<Psi-Jack> _torkel: Now try.
<_torkel> Psi-Jack: thanks, it did it :D
<Psi-Jack> Yeah.
<Psi-Jack> Figured. DMA makes a huge difference.
<Psi-Jack> You'll need to do that everytime you boot up, and there's an easy way to enable it to automatically be done for you.
<_torkel> how?
<sebastian> back
<sebastian> i brb-d by the way
<sebastian> anyways
<sebastian> vlc is not listed in that huge list on adept
<nalioth> sebastian: you need to read what ubotu sent you and enable universe and multiverse
<Psi-Jack> System Settings, System Services, (Administrator Mode), find hdparm in the list, and mark it to Start during booot.
<Psi-Jack> sebastian: That, and you need to pay attention. :p
<Psi-Jack> I'm not going to continue to try to help you if you don't pay attention and actually follow directions, sebastian .
<sebastian> lol
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> you sound quite annoyed
<Psi-Jack> I don't like repeating myself. 3 times, especially.
<sebastian> look man i am just trying to learn how to use this fine thing
<sebastian> no i clicked on that link ubotu sent me
<sebastian> and it just opened a website with something like a guidebook
<sebastian> now believe me
<sebastian> i am a musician
<sebastian> i play guitar
<sebastian> have been playing my guitar for my own enjoyment
<sebastian> for 7 years
<sebastian> if i had read any song books
<sebastian> or any of that stuff
<sebastian> id sound like one of those trite artists
<_kevin> how can i install make-jpkg?
<sebastian> but its all about repetition
<sebastian> humans learn by repetition
<sebastian> now if there was a kubuntu book
<_kevin> using adept, i do not see make-jpkg as an option.  I enabled the metaverse, universe repositories.
<sebastian> on pdf id probably have it already but these things
<sebastian> you have to learn it as you do it
<sebastian> like dancing
<sebastian> now youre saying i stepped on your toes three times
<sebastian> look man im sorry, you dont have to dance with me if you dont want to, first timer here
<_kevin> make-jpkg
<sebastian> now ill scroll up and look up what you said and do those command things
<sebastian> my apologies
<sebastian> man
<_kevin> help anyone?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _kevin about java
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sebastian> now
<sebastian> dude
<sebastian> kubuntu doenst evne look like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<sebastian> now i dont mean to sound foolish but i cant let that constrict me from asking either you know
<sebastian> but this is a first time kubuntu and linux kernel user
<sebastian> i dont know how it adds up when this original thing on which this kde thing was based on is suposed to serve as an example to work on a completely different(though similar in whatever matters those who know know) than kubuntu
<fridge> KDE Menu -> System -> Adept
<sebastian> but back to earlier
<sebastian> ok
<sampan> sebastian, on the bottom of that page, there is a section specifically for kubuntu
<sebastian> see that makes sense
<sebastian> kde menu system adept
<sampan> it's directions will work -- just no pictures.
<sebastian> that makes ense to me
<sebastian> im on adept now
<_yellowdart> sebastian: now at the top menu.. Adept >> Manage Repositories
<sebastian> see
<Psi-Jack> Yep. Just like I told him.
<sebastian> its not like you have to type it
<sebastian> THOUGH YOU KNOW IT
<sebastian> and that puts blame onto it
<sebastian> but its like copy and paste man
<sampan> sebastian  the point is that these same directions are ON that page
<sebastian> new repository
<sampan> if you can follow the directions here, you could follow the ones on the page too ;)
<Psi-Jack> Yep.
<sebastian> dude i didnt even know
<_yellowdart> sebastian: no...not a new repository
<sebastian> the url
<sebastian> luckily YOU pasted that link through that data dude
<sebastian> uboty
<_kevin> arg, fc4 was so much easier
<sebastian> ok i am rading the instructions and it stopped making sense
<sebastian> From there, enable the Universe repository and the Universe source repository. The "Universe" is the repository that has "universe" listed under the Components column
<_yellowdart> sebastian: right click every line that starts with 'deb' or 'deb-src' and ends in 'universe' and select enable
<sebastian> breezybackports multi... included?
<sebastian> main restricted something
<Psi-Jack> I wouldn't do backports just yet
<_yellowdart> yeah
<sebastian> no or yeah?
<_kevin> I have enabled all of the repositories, fetched updates, and i still dont see make-jpkgs
<sampan> doesn't really matter either way. some of us have them enabled, others don't -- not a huge difference yet.
<Psi-Jack> For a newbie such as yourself, I suggest against the backports.
<sebastian> sure dude
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> is there some saving to this? like to i have to press enter somewhere
<sampan> and after that's done, then go back and add "multiverse" (under "compenent" columns) to each of those lines.
<Psi-Jack> sebastian: Apply button.
<Psi-Jack> Yes, and the multiverse. :)
<sampan> otherwise we'll be doing this all again in a day or so ;)
<sebastian> how do you mean add multiverse
<sebastian> i go to the lines i enabled
<yellowdart> basically if you want to add multiverse, double-click the word 'universe' for each and type it in manually
<sebastian> and then i sort of
<sebastian> ok so i turn the universes
<sebastian> into multiverses
<Psi-Jack> No.
<sebastian> aye?
<Psi-Jack> You add multiverse TO it.
<yellowdart> turn universe to universe multiverse
<sampan> no, you need both
<sebastian> aha
<sebastian> done lad
<sebastian> now apply again?
<nalioth> sebastian: find and replace "universe" to "universe multiverse"
<sebastian> done
<sampan> sebastian, then hit "apply", then close, then fetch updates
<sebastian> holy
<sebastian> this goes fast
<_kevin> How do I get make-jpkg?
<sebastian> nalioth:
<sebastian> sebastian: if you are comfortable with a command line, irssi is (imho) the best irc clien
<sebastian> what doies that mean in christian?
<yellowdart> _kevin: what do you need make-jpkg for?
<_kevin> im trying to install jre1.5, and directions i found say to enter: make-jpkg jre-1_5....
<yellowdart> it's part of java-package i believe
<sampan> sebastian  it means if you don't mind using an irc client that doesn't have a GUI, limited mouse-support, and everything is done via keyboard/text commands, that irssi is the best irc client.  if you prefer a GUI then others are better
<_kevin> ahh, ok
<_kevin> i will try that
<yellowdart> _kevin: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76735.html
<nalioth> sebastian: in what?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _kevin about javadebs
<sebastian> nalioth: what would be the best for a newbie who otherwise uses bersirc
<sebastian> nin windpows
<sebastian> nalioth: adept finished loading the stuff now i see vlc and a couple of codec/plugin thingies listed
<sebastian> but they say
<nalioth> sebastian: i have no clue what besirc is. i havent used windows since 2000
<sebastian> not installed
<yellowdart> sebastian: it's all up to what you like...it's like asking someone whether to use vi or emacs :)
<nalioth> sebastian: all that you see, is totally without cost to you (except your time spent learning it) you may try as many irc clients as you wish and keep using the one(s) you like
<yellowdart> gotta just play with them and see what features you like the most
<sebastian> thats like cheating
<sebastian> no way
<sebastian> i like kubuntu
<sebastian> and ill stick to it
<sebastian> now what do i do myself with this
<sebastian> thus it reads:
<sebastian> vlc not installed keep multimedia player for all audio and video formats
<sampan> sebastian  the "not installed" is telling you the status of those packages.  if you want to install it, click the button -- it will change to "install" -- then up top, click "commit changes" and it will install anything you have told it to install
<sebastian> and then another four rows
<Davey|Work> How do I show the sidebar in Konqueror for files?
<Psi-Jack> I'd really only install vlx, wxvlc, vlc-plugin-alsa and vlc-plugin-arts
<yellowdart> Davey|Work: F9
<Psi-Jack> vlx=vlc
<sebastian> samoan: i clicked on it and then on install
<Davey|Work> yellowdart: permanently?
<nalioth> Davey|Work: if you want konq as a file mangler, change or add a menu item to start it in file mangling mode
<sebastian> what does it do now?
<sebastian> when do i know when to click on commit changes
<sampan> sebastian  when you're done choosing the packages you want to install/uninstall
<sebastian> i already clicked on the thing it became bigger and clicked on the install button
<Davey|Work> nalioth: as opposed to what else would I be using in KDE? Did I miss something? :)
<sebastian> do i want to install all the plugins for vlc?
<yellowdart> Davey|Work: no, default...if you want you can go to Settings > Configure Shortcuts and change anything you want
<sebastian> or it will open all formats regardless
<yellowdart> Davey|Work: that goes for any kde app
<sampan> sebastian  psi-jack's recommendation was good i think
<Psi-Jack> sebastian: I already told you the vlc parts I recommend. You don't need all the plugins.
<Davey|Work> yellowdart: you're kidding, right?
<sebastian> samoan: which recomendation
<sebastian> i missed it
<yellowdart> Davey|Work: not at all
<Davey|Work> nalioth: really, its been a long while since I used KDE, did they replace Konq for file browsing?
<Psi-Jack> sebastian: Scroll back then,.
<sebastian> Psi-Jack: so i just install the thing then
<nalioth> Davey|Work: i'm sorry, i use consoles. if you want the sidebar to remain a constant, hit f9 to bring it out and then make any other viewing choices (folder vs info view, for instance) then go and save that profile
* Psi-Jack shrugs.
<nalioth> Davey|Work: konq is still the default kde file mangler
<sebastian>  I'd really only install vlx, wxvlc, vlc-plugin-alsa and vlc-plugin-arts
<Psi-Jack> sebastian: I already told you my recommendations. If you choose to follow them, that's your perogotive.
<sebastian> that?
<_jag> how do i reenable the menus in konqueror?
<Psi-Jack> vlx = vlc, and yes.
<_jag> kde3.5
<sebastian> ok
<Davey|Work> _jag: ctrl+m :)
<sebastian> ill install vlx
<_jag> thanks
<sebastian> wvlc
<_jag> bet thats a faq haah
<sebastian> vlc plugin alsa
<sebastian> and vlc plugin parts
<_jag> do you guys use konqueror as a day to day webbrowser?
<sebastian> Psi-Jack: i dont see vlx
<sebastian> listed
<Psi-Jack> sebastian: vlx = vlc
<Psi-Jack> A typo.
<nalioth> jager: i use galeon and konq as browsers (also use konq as a visual file mangler)
<jager> and konqueror handles, say, the trailers at apple.com ok?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> Does Konq have like a tree panel on it?
<nalioth> jager: on the trailers at apple.com (which are based on qt7) ymmv
<sebastian> isn-t it spelled prerrogative?
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: yes...(for file browsing) view > view mode
<sebastian> ok i just clicked on commit
<Davey|Work> man, the KDE app for configuring my Keyboard is just plain b0rke. Load a blank window :(
<sebastian> now it's "downloading"
<Psi-Jack> yellowdart: Hmm. Tree view? I'm talking about a two-pane mode. Left side being the tree, right side being the files.
<Psi-Jack> Kinda like Windows Explorer style.
<jager> does konq handle them as well as firefox?
<sebastian> Psi-Jack: whats bluetooth? thats new
<sampan> krusader with krename is yummy!
<yellowdart> ok...F9 then click the folder icon on the left
<Psi-Jack> sebastian: I don't do bluetooth.
<sebastian> what is it though?
<sebastian> like a different irc?
<Psi-Jack> sebastian: Ummm. No, Bluetooth is a wireless protocol.
<sebastian> cellphones and palms?
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: that is standard file-mangling mode in konq. the default konq in kubuntu is the webbrowser mode, iirc
<yellowdart> sebastian: bluetooth...used in cell phones a lot for headsets and such
<sebastian> ok adapt went blank and now its writing stuff like konsole style only white background
<Psi-Jack> Hmm..
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: did you get the win explorer style to work?
<Psi-Jack> yellowdart: Not yet.
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: hit f9
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: F9 then click the folder icon to the left
<Psi-Jack> Aha!
<yellowdart> if you want to save that as default... Settings > Save View Profile "bla bla bla"
<sebastian> nalioth: if i install soulseek for kubuntu will i be able ot get files from my girlfriend eventhough shes on windows?
<Psi-Jack> Konq has multiple "view profiles?"
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: if you install lisa then you can also use that view to browse your network
<Psi-Jack> I already can browse my network. It's great. :)
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: yeah, it has multiple views so that it acts different depending on what you're doing (files, web, etc...)
<Psi-Jack> Interesting. How do I switch between the profile types? I opened up Konq by the kpanel, which defaults to the "Kobuntu Web" view profile
<jager> first thing i did when i installed breezy was make mp3s play, but now that i've upgraded to 3.5 they don't play anymore.  what did i do to them and how do i undo it?
<sampan> psi-jack  you can add a konq profiles button that will let you select. or you can set up kmenu entries for the ones you use most
<Davey|Work> How do I get a trash can on my Desktop?
<Psi-Jack> sampan: The profile button. How would I do that one?
<jager> hmm ok it's just amarok that hates mp3s, xmms plays them fine
<sampan> psi-jack  in the panel, right-click, add to panel --> special button --> konq profiles
<nalioth> sebastian: you should. the protocol doesnt care what OS you use
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: it changes based on what protocol you're using...
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: make a new launcher on your kicker, put whatever you want konqueror to do in it
<Psi-Jack> yellowdart: It doesn't seem to, that's why I'm a bit confused about it. When I open up a file location, it doesn't change.
<sebastian> nalioth: so if i am on slsk 7 for linux and shes on slsk 7 for windows
<sebastian> it should work
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: if you click on System > Home Folder then it will start in file mode
<nalioth> sebastian: yes
<Psi-Jack> yellowdart: Ahh! That'll work. :)
<sebastian> adept is back to norma;
<sebastian> is vlc installed yet?
<sebastian> YES
<sebastian> YAY
<sebastian> nalioth
<sebastian> i remember youa sking uboty if there was slsk for kubuntu
<sebastian> how do i go aout getting that??
<yellowdart> Psi-Jack: if you put a file path in the URL bar (something like /etc/apt or ~ ) then it should change too
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, now it's starting to learn. :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sebastian about register
<nalioth> sebastian: you register and identify your nick, you can private msg ubotu all you like
<sebastian> Sebastian was already taken
<sebastian> sorry
<sebastian> maybe with no capital s
<nalioth> sebastian: so be creative
<sebastian>  /msg Unknown command
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. That's odd..
<yellowdart> ugh...finally got ruby on rails to work with apache and symlinks
<Psi-Jack> So far, I can't get any CTCP VERSION request back from anyone, except myself.
<jager> does konqueror have a shockwave plugin?
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: not uncommon, this server is locked down on some things (due to spambot influence)
<nalioth> jager: it does not. only flash
<Psi-Jack> Better question, Does Macromedia, err, I mean Adobe, make a Shockwave plugin for Mozilla? The answer is no. Not for *nux.
<jager> k
<Psi-Jack> Cool. Already at 40% of the phase 2 of my DVD ripping proccess. And I haven't even noticed it running, really. :)
<sebastian> ok what do i type to register?
<nalioth> !register
<ubotu> from memory, register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<sebastian> i already typed /msg nickserv register sebastianus <password>
<sebastian> and i dont know what happened
<sebastian> it said SYNTAX: register
<sebastian> and then <password>
<sampan> iirc you have to BE the nick you're trying to register
<nalioth> yes, sebastian you need to be sebastianus and send /msg nickserv register <password>
<sebastian> oh
* Psi-Jack sighs and shakes his head.
<sebastianus> still
<yellowdart> sebastianus: when you '/msg nickserv register' ...it knows it's you ;)
<sebastianus> 00:50]  [Notice]  -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<sebastianus> [00:50]  [Notice]  -NickServ- Type: /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER for more information
<nalioth> sebastianus: you type /msg nickserv register my_wifes_nickname
<sebastianus> -NickServ- Your nickname is now registered under the hostmas
* Psi-Jack gets a screwsriver out.
<nalioth> sebastianus: or w/o you want your password to be
<Psi-Jack> Err, screwdriver.
<sampan> lol it worked
<sebastianus> you have a spelling problem
<nalioth> sebastianus: you are registered now.
<sampan> he's identified with servies
<sebastianus> are you dislexic
<sampan> services*
<sebastianus> ok
<sebastianus> now a HUMAN
<Psi-Jack> sebastianus: No comment...
<sebastianus> how do i get slsk
<sebastianus> !humans
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, sebastianus
<sebastianus> <ubotu> I haven't a clue, sebastianus
<sebastianus>  ""-Data
<nalioth> sebastianus: you need mldonkey
<sebastianus> !mldonkey
<ubotu> sebastianus: What?
<Psi-Jack> nalioth: Do you use mldonkey, yourself?
<sebastianus> i dont know
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: i do not
<admrl> can anyone help me getting ubuntu to open kooka and scan when i hit the scan button..?
<Psi-Jack> sebastianus: Adept is your friend, Use it.
<nalioth> sebastianus: please dude quit with the !talking
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sebastianus about msg the bot
* sebastianus opens adept
<jager> how do i get konqueror to use flash?
<yellowdart> jager: did you 'apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla' ?
<yellowdart> or select it in adept
<jager> yeah, it works in firefox, sorry i should have mentioned that
<jager> also about:plugins in konq says that there is a flash plugin
<jager> but going to macromedia.com doesn't show any flash in konq, just in firefox
<fridge> how do I get KDE to handle URL's differently?
<yellowdart> ok, in konq, go to settings > configure konqueror
<jager> i'd like to try using konq as my everyday browser
<yellowdart> select plugins from the left
<yellowdart> "scan for new plugins"
<yellowdart> click the 'plugins' tab and you can see if it's there
<jager> yep i see libflashplayer.so
<yellowdart> open a flash page and it should work
<jager> hm.
<jager> no change
<jager> wait
<jager> i see falsh on atomfilms ...
<jager> sweet
<jager> i dunno why macromedia.com won't show me the flash animation in konq - it will in firefox
<Psi-Jack> heh.
<Psi-Jack> I just noticed that.
<yellowdart> jager: it's because they made their site with flash 8...your driver is 7
<jager> why does it work in firefox?
<jager> don't they use the same plugin?
<yellowdart> jager: now i see what you're talking about...that is odd
<Psi-Jack> Actually, it's because Adobe/Macromedia does a browser version check, and Konquerer sends a different browser version than they programed for. :)
<jager> argh i really REALLY hate that
<yellowdart> jager: BUT technically konq is not supported
<Psi-Jack> Yes..
<jager> ok then nothing to worry about, thanks Psi-Jack
<yellowdart> ok, getting late...time for bed
<sampan> can konq be set to send a different browser id?  settings --> configure konq --> browser identification?
<sampan> would that fool macromedia?
<yellowdart> sampan: you can do that...but be warned, gmail doesnt play nice with that so macromedia may not either
<jager> bah that sucks
<sampan> yellowdart  yeah, i know about it with gmail -- i just use firefox with gmail for that very reason ;X
<nalioth> sampan: sure it can. any browser can.
<jager> i don't actually care about macromedia, i was just using as a test page
<jager> so i'll just ignore them
<yellowdart> jager: most sites should work fine
<jager> and focus on getting apple's trailers to work
<sampan> nalioth  i was just curious if it would actually fool macromedia -- i know it can spoof it's id
<nalioth> sampan: i suspect macromedia checks the flash version
<sampan> could be, but the flash plugin works for him under firefox
<yellowdart> jager: good luck on that... i'm pretty sure that only quicktime 6 works for linux and they are using 7 at least
<jager> works ok in firefox already
<jager> at least as well as it ever does
<yellowdart> anyhow...i'm out...later
<jager> in konq i get popup windows "can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink' - trying another one ..."
<jager> and then konq crashes
<sebastianus> im insane
<nalioth> sebastianus: welcome
<jin> PENIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nalioth> was there a reason for jin's outburst?
<Sebastian> for christs] 
<Sebastian> how many sebastians are we here
<sampan> nalioth  troublemaking?
<nalioth> Sebastian: language please
<sampan> that's about the only reason i can think of
<Sebastian> language?
<Sebastian> I'm a quaker
<nalioth> i was having computer trouble, i missed all but his departing sentiments
<Sebastian> and not even then am i so prudish
<sampan> nalioth  that was his ONLY sentiment
<sampan> he hadn't said a word until then :)
<nalioth> hmm, interesting. tourettes syndrome, maybe?
<Sebastian> nalioth: i love that song
<sampan> could be -- i wonder what a pyschaitrist would say about tourettes on irc
<nalioth> i was just wondering if there was a problem i missed
<jager> does kopete have a now playing script like konversation?
<sebastianus> nalioth: i wrote a poem
* jager is playing  06 - Echoes  by Pink Floyd on Meddle [amaroK] 
<jager> like that?
<nalioth> sebastianus: join #kubuntu-offtopic and let us share
<nalioth> jager: please dont do that in here
<jager> sure
<jager> can you do that with kopete though?  i though i read somewhere that the media script in konversation was based on something in kopete
<jager> or maybe it only works in kopete on irc ...
<nxv_> hi, i am running dapper and have trouble with postgresql. i can start the dbservice, atleast /etc/init.d/postgresql-7.4 says ok, but the port doesn't seem to open. nmap shows no open port and connectionattempts are rejected
<fusionfox> is there a way to copy a file from a ntfs partition?, cuase i got access denied
<sampan> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<fusionfox> eehh Okey i can read the ntfs partition only i get access denied i wanna know if it is cause i am not root or is a ntfs error?
<nalioth> fusionfox: you need to fix your fstab permissions
<nalioth> fusionfox: don't do anything with root, it's not that at all
<fusionfox> nalioth: and how do i add the permission i putted this ro,umask=0222
<nalioth> fusionfox: make it ro,umask=000
<nalioth> fusionfox: unmount and remount and you'll be in business
<fusionfox> nalioth: thanks man
<nalioth> fusionfox: np
<fusionfox> nalioth: oh it is not the ntfs partition that is givvng the prob is the lcoation i am sending it, and it  is another HDD that it is owned by root... what an i do?
<nalioth> fusionfox: use sudo in a console
<fusionfox> jejejejeje cant it be by another way??
<fusionfox> never mind ill do it... wont get you guys lose time on silly things
<fusionfox> thx again
<ilba7r> fusionfox, can you describe in detail what you want
<ilba7r> fusionfox, i did not follow your posts from the start so would help if you describe your requirement in detail
<eco2geek> Question for you all: Having installed Kubuntu using the DVD, I installed GNOME using the repositories. Now kdm no longer logs me in -- it just blanks the screen and comes up again (kdm, that is).
<eco2geek> gdm works. How did I hose kdm, and how do I make it work again?
<ilba7r> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<nalioth> eco2geek: how did you install gnome?
<eco2geek> dpkg-reconfigure kdm doesn't help. I used apt-get install gnome, then used Synaptic afterwards.
<fusionfox> is cp copu right??
<fusionfox> copy*
<nalioth> eco2geek: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> fusionfox: correct
<eco2geek> quote: "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version."
<eco2geek> oops, you said "ubuntu", let me try again.
<eco2geek> OK, off to see if that worked :-)
<corona> hi there does anyone know a linux video conversion utility for ipod(mepg4)?
<asraniel> hi, is there  a shell command so that i can add a text at the begin of a file and not at the end?
<nalioth> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<nalioth> asraniel: best i can do atm
<fusionfox> ehh nalioth i try doing this, sudo cp info /hdb1 and  i get this cp: omitting directory `info'
<nalioth> fusionfox: what are you trying to do with info?
<ilba7r> fusionfox, you are trying to copy a dir
<nalioth> fusionfox: have you done a 'man cp' ?
<fusionfox> yea
<ilba7r> cp -dir
<nalioth> fusionfox: or cp --help
<fusionfox> (o_o) oh i see
<fusionfox> xD
<ilba7r> fusionfox, i might have made a mistake for -dir does not appear to be an option when using man cp
<sambagirl> orning is there anyone who knows of PSM for mozilla? how i can update for the complete program usingn apt-get? is there a way? why ubuntu does not include full mozilla i dont understand.
<Psi-Jack> Is there an UltraVNC package?
<Psi-Jack> sambagirl: But, Ubuntu does have the full mozilla.
<nalioth> sambagirl: sudo apt-get install mozilla-psm
<nalioth> sambagirl: buenos dias :)
<sambagirl> hola
<sambagirl> then why does it ask for me to install psm all these times?
<sambagirl> thanks brb
<ilba7r> always used cp -dir did not notice till now that d i r are three seperate options that will do the trick though :)
<sambagirl> everytime i try using mozilla for getting email at cpanel or anywhere i need put logon/pw into it pops up with dialog for PSM what is this?
<nalioth> sambagirl: did you restart your mozilla/firefox/galeon/epiphany-browser  after you installed mozilla-psm ?
<sambagirl> i remember seeing epiphany
<sambagirl> why are there so many browsers on heree? :D
<sambagirl> lol
<nalioth> sambagirl: your browser. did you restart it after you installed PSM ?
<sambagirl> yes
<nalioth> then you are getting a weird error
<sambagirl> but it still says this.
<sambagirl> i am not surprised
<sambagirl> i found epiphany browser brb
<nalioth> i use cpanel, also. i don't get those errors.
<sambagirl> i cannot be opened something about PS<M. It says contact my administrator too.
<nlindblad> hello
<sambagirl> hi
<nalioth> sambagirl: what site is this?
<sambagirl> all sites. www.jazzy.net umm www.fusemail.com
<sambagirl> yahoo.com mail thing and hotmail.com too anything i need to put in the logon pw option.
<nalioth> sambagirl: that is weird. i have no trouble at those sites
<sambagirl> do you think it could be because i run apache server in background maybe there is conflict?
<nalioth> sambagirl: i'm not sure at all, amiga
<sambagirl> that is my favorite computer too amiga.
<sambagirl> ok let me try installing flash for konquere. i be back chao esse
* nalioth will keep his languages to himself.
<sambagirl> fala portugese?
<sambagirl> i be back
<tmircea> hi
<nlindblad> nalioth: hablas espaol?
<nalioth> nlindblad: muy muy poquito
<nlindblad> nalioth: what does "poquito" mean?
<nalioth> nlindblad: 'little'
<nlindblad> okey
<nlindblad> maybe we shouldn't speak Spanish then since we both seem to be no good at it
<tmircea> how do i install mc ?
<tmircea> apt-get ?
<tmircea> what package
<nlindblad> apt-cache search
<nalioth> tmircea: enable the universe repository and use apt-get
<tmircea> how do i enable this universe
<nalioth> nlindblad: i'm a taxi dispatcher in an area with many many spanish speakers
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tmircea about repos
<nalioth> tmircea: enable multiverse while you're there, too
<nlindblad> nalioth: okey, where do you live?
<nalioth> nlindblad: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nlindblad> sure
<tmircea> ubotu told me about mp3 not abour repositories
<ubotu> tmircea: Do they come in packets of five?
<tmircea> ubotu needs maintenance
<ubotu> tmircea: Are you on ritalin?
<tmircea> ?
<tmircea> no
<tmircea> shut up
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tmircea> u need to be fixed
<nalioth> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<penguinzdr> guys have you tried MPlayer CVS?
<Hobbsee> tmircea: ubotu is a bot, he only responds to certain commands
<Hobbsee> tmircea: telling him to "shut up" isnt one of them
<penguinzdr> ubotu: shutup is you shut up!
<ubotu> penguinzdr: okay
<Hobbsee> penguinzdr: that's even worse
<penguinzdr> ubotu: bg is Mozhete da poluchite pomosht za Ubuntu i Kubuntu na bylgarski v kanal #ubuntu na syrvyr irc.unibg.org
<ubotu> okay, penguinzdr
<penguinzdr> !bg
<ubotu> well, bg is Mozhete da poluchite pomosht za Ubuntu i Kubuntu na bylgarski v kanal #ubuntu na syrvyr irc.unibg.org
<nlindblad> !se
<ubotu> I don't know, nlindblad
<penguinzdr> se = svenska?
<nlindblad> yepp
<nlindblad> !sv
<ubotu> nlindblad: Do they come in packets of five?
<penguinzdr> heh
<penguinzdr> you're good, ubotu!
<Hobbsee> !tell penguinzdr about msgthebot
<penguinzdr> you should tell nlindblad about stop !guessing
<penguinzdr> how long mplayer compiles?
<penguinzdr> i'm tired of waiting
<Hobbsee> got no idea, probably a while
<nlindblad> depends on your environment and how powerful your computer is
<penguinzdr> 1.8 GHZ proc
<penguinzdr> and 256 MB RAM
<nalioth> penguinzdr: 20 -30 minutes at most
<nlindblad> the clockfrequency doesn't really matter
<nlindblad> nor does the amount of RAM
<penguinzdr> i think that's now in the end
<penguinzdr> compiling libvo
<penguinzdr> libdha...
<penguinzdr> finaly!
<Psi-Jack> Okay.. This sucks. One of the best features of mIRC is the channel listing and how it sorts the list alphabetically and everything. Konversation, doesn't do that, and croaks on huge listings. :/
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: konversation is just ONE of many (and i prefer kvirc-cvs myself)
<Psi-Jack> Yeah.. I have kvirc. I used to use it a lot. It's just a pain in the arse to configure it to use a black background, versus the default white background.
<nalioth> not kvirc from the repos, kvirc from cvs
<nlindblad> Psi-Jack: there's xchat, irssi, bitchx, etc.,etc.
<Psi-Jack> I know, there's a ton of IRC clients. I'm looking strictly and only for X11 clients. I have my preferred console client when I'm just in console.
<_torkel> hmmm, is there any decent torrent clients available from any deb repositories? like azureus or something
<Psi-Jack> I'm an epic4 man, when it comes to console. :p
<nalioth> Psi-Jack: there are excellent instructions at kvirc.net on building from cvs
<Hobbsee> !+azureus
<ubotu> hmm... azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<_torkel> not that i require better, but the torrenttracker im downloading from wont let me download until i get a "decent" client
<Psi-Jack> _torkel: Hmm, What are you using now?
<_torkel> Psi-Jack: ktorrent
<Psi-Jack> Hmm...
<_torkel> im prefectly ok with it, it's just that my tracker doesnt accept it :P
<_torkel> i actually dont prefer azureus due to that it's resource demanding
<_torkel> sucks up all my memory etc, but it will do atm
<Psi-Jack> Heh, well you /can/ adjust that through the jvm, a bit.
<nalioth> _torkel: use bittornado-gui or console version
<Steven_M> nalioth: are you here?
<nalioth> yes
<Steven_M> is there any difference between running the command "sudo su -" and running the command "sudo -i"?
<nalioth> sudo su is redundant and unnecssary. sudo -i is the preferred usage
<nalioth> and let's not forget
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> kdesu is, like, :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<Steven_M> is there difference between the outcome of sudo -i and sudo su - ?
<nalioth> Steven_M: su may break your functionality
<Steven_M> why is that? Please note i'm not talking about gui apps.
<nalioth> i just preach the choir book, Steven_M i've personally never used 'su' in x/k/ubuntu. the devs say 'sudo -i' is the preferred method, that's the way i say
<Steven_M> far enough, thanks nalioth
<nalioth> Steven_M: i've not used a root account since 2000, so i'm probably biased toward the sudo model
<nalioth> been using linux since 97
<tictric_> I've been using linux since 97 either and am using the root account all the time but only on the console and that
<tictric_> is where it belongs
<nalioth> tictric_: it takes a bit of gettin used to, but i think sudo works fine for all my superuser needs. to each their own
<tictric_> nalioth: yep, but I hate typing sudo all the time :-)
<nalioth> tictric_: so sudo -i
<Steven_M> I like the sudo model too don't get me wrong, I was just interested in the little details.
<tictric_> nalioth: I've got nothing to say against sudo and I think it's brilliant for people getting used to linux or unix
<tictric_> but I've got my old habits. And maybe it's just about time to reconsider them.
<Hobbsee> tictric_: for something like sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, why not write a shell script that does both at once?
<Hobbsee> or set some aliases?
<tictric_> I'd type sudo aptitude
<Hobbsee> whichever
<nalioth> Hobbsee: does have a point. i have all my apt-get things aliased to 3 letters
<tictric> I think the way aptitude looks out for packages that are not required any longer is way cool compared to just using apt
<Hobbsee> true
<nalioth> tictric: our point is, use aliases
<nlindblad> aliases is usually a bad habit
<nalioth> nlindblad: then a lot of us are very naughty
<tictric> I don't alias things that administer the system. Only stuff like *ls -l* or some grep shortcuts
<Steven_M> see you all later :-)
<nlindblad> unless you have the same .bashrc everywhere and in a SVN/CVS-repository you just make it harder for yourself
<tictric> different topic
<tictric> I may already've asked this once or twice but anybody knows a way to get my cdrom drives back into media:/ ?
<nalioth> my ~/.bashrc is on all my boxes
<nlindblad> nalioth: but what if you add in an alias on one machine
<nalioth> nlindblad: i run rsync
<nlindblad> okey, I rest my case then
<nalioth> ?
<nalioth> my machines keep themselves mirrored from the master machine
<nalioth> for some files
<tictric> anybody here running kubuntu on macintosh hardware?
<tictric> pity
<nalioth> tictric: yes i do
<tictric> I'm thinking about getting one of those new macbooks and running a kubuntu installation on it
<tictric> but that'll be intel then.
<nalioth> tictric: have fun. the broadcome chip driver has come to usefulness, so it should be quite nice
<C-O-L-T> which driver should i install for a canon i250
<Ilokaasu> I have a problem, my cdrom opens before grub, but not after im logged in ubuntu, cdrom is not mounted
<C-O-L-T> which driver should i install for a canon i250
<C-O-L-T> canon i250 is a printer
<OculusAquilae> hello
<OculusAquilae> could somebody say me how i can get a fresh home-folder?
<tictric> My son's just started his first kubuntu session to write a story about a mouse family for school :-)
<tictric> Anybody knows a nice training software to learn typing?
<tictric> He's seven
<nlindblad> that's cute
<nalioth_zZz> tictric: in console, "apt-cache search typing tutor"
<nalioth_zZz> looks to be a couple of em for younguns
<nalioth_zZz> good night
<tictric> I know that but it
<tictric> is rather a game then a systematic trainer
<nalioth_zZz> tictric: it's the results you want, not the trip along the way, right?
<tictric> don't understand what you mean
<nalioth_zZz> tictric: it doesnt matter how one learns. if a fuzzy animal teaches you to swat the bees with certain letters on them or by rote practice, the result is one learns to type
<nlindblad> tictric: ktouch
<nlindblad> or is that for touchscreen-stuff
<nlindblad> tictric: ktouch, seems alright
<nalioth_zZz> tictric: learning that is fun has more of a chance to stay with you (these two youth oriented game type typing teachers are from the edubuntu side of the house, btw)
<tictric> well I meant it doesn't tell you which fingers are meant for which key as far as I remember
<nalioth_zZz> tictric: try them out.
<nalioth_zZz> again, adieu
<tictric> k
<Ilokaasu> why my cdrom is locked ? its not even mounted...
<Psi-Jack> Man.. I am so glad that I use KDE. :)
<Ilokaasu> be so glad that u tell me how to open my cdrom :D
<Psi-Jack> Put it in.
<Ilokaasu> its scsi based or something :S
<Psi-Jack> Or something? Do you not know?
<Ilokaasu> im pretty sure this cdrom is scsi :P
<Ilokaasu> or u can tell me why my torrents wont start, firewall is not installed...at least not by me :P
<Psi-Jack> Well, what torrent client are you using?
<Ilokaasu> triend ktorrent and bittornado
<Ilokaasu> just says cant connect...
<Ilokaasu> im pretty sure its about some port configuring but i dont have router etc on the way
<C-O-L-T> how to convert rpm to deb using alien. I mean what to write in terminal
<Psi-Jack> man alien
<C-O-L-T> sudo alien or how?
<Java_the_Hutt> when i try to compile a C program, compiler complaines it can't find stdio.h or similar basic header files . How can  i fix it ?
<Psi-Jack> man alien
<crimsun> Java_the_Hutt: install build-essential
<Java_the_Hutt> thanks
<dreamless> Hey how do i get flash and java installed? I cant get the restricted format guide to work.
<Ilokaasu> dreamless:  i got my flash/java from repositories
<Ilokaasu> or how is it spelled :P
<dreamless> Ilokaasu: i cant find any and i have enabled multiverse reps.
<crimsun> dreamless: you need both universe and multiverse enabled
<crimsun> dreamless: then you need to install flashplugin-nonfree for Flash support (and restart your browser)
<Ilokaasu> huh, i dont have any idea why my cdrom wont open...
<crimsun> dreamless: any specific version of Java?
<Ilokaasu> its not mounted
<gerst> try this for firefox sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<crimsun> flashplayer-mozilla is illegally distributed and will be removed from Dapper
<Psi-Jack> crimsun: Was it you whom suggested me to use kvirc cvs?
<dreamless> crimsun: nope just i can get it to work in firefox and konq.
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: probably not
<Psi-Jack> Ahh kk. :)
<crimsun> dreamless: come again?
<Ilokaasu> stupid question of the week
<Ilokaasu> whats dapper :P
<gerst> the next ubuntu
<gerst> http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/installing-macromedia-flash-player.html read this
<dreamless> crimsun: i just need java to work within konquerer and firefox i dont care if its suns java or something else GPL like :)
<crimsun> dreamless: did you install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin?
<Psi-Jack> dreamless: Oh no, trust me, you want sun's java.
<gerst> whats the problem with java?
<dreamless> crimsun: nope i dont think i have enable all reps. when looking closer what reps. do i need to add to breezy rep list?
<dreamless> gerst: thanks! i did get flash to work in firefox, but how do i get it to work in konquerer?
<gerst> there is an option in konqueror
<gerst> for search for plugins
<gerst> it will find it
<crimsun> dreamless: universe and multiverse
<dreamless> gerst: oh thanks!
<gerst> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Plugins
<gerst> Scan tab
<gerst> Scan for New Plugins button
<dreamless> crimsun: okay ill have a look tought i had enable all but since i cant find the java stuff i guess i havent :)
<dreamless> gerst: no that dident do the trick :(
<gerst> it should be work
<dreamless> gerst: in the installation of flash player i chose to install in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox and not mozilla only think thats might could be why ill have a look 2 sec :)
<dreamless> Yes that was the problem :)
<dreamless> gerst: thanks alot :)
<gerst> np
<dreamless> just added the mozilla-firefox dir. to the scan list :)
<dreamless> crimsun: no i have both multiverse and universe enabled (uncommeted) also checked in Adept :)
<gerst> download this http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<gerst> Move the downloaded file to the created directory:
<gerst> sudo mv jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin /usr/java
<gerst> than sudo sh ./jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<dreamless> gerst: but will all this manual installing mock up apt-get features of updating?
<gerst> than
<gerst> cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<gerst> it will be ok I think
<gerst> its ok for me
<dreamless> will apt find the apps i install manually?
<gerst> read here http://zerlinna.blogspot.com/2005/10/setting-up-firefox-i-iii.html
<dreamless> okay thanks
<dreamless> ill look into it..
<dreamless> kubuntu would be the best distro i have ever touched if it wasent because all these formats wasent restricted!
<dreamless> Basic users need to have java, flash, dvd and so on enabled.....
<gerst> you can install them in a few minutes
<gerst> and use them for months ... years :D
<dreamless> gerst: yeah but its still to hard for the basic user :)
<Storkme> kde is fugly
<Storkme> whoops
<crimsun> uhh yeah.
<gerst> pff what an idiot
<_ale> hi, i'm a seasoned debian user moved recently to kubuntu, what is the correct way to get a more recent kernel than the stock one (i need some recently added driver)
<crimsun> _ale: pretty much the same way you'd do it in Debian
<_ale> kpgk-make?
<crimsun> i.e., anyway you want to.
<_ale> just plugging the depper binary?
<crimsun> if you mean make-kpkg from 'kernel-package', sure
<_ale> i mean is it possible to use the limux.image-2.6.15 from depper?
<crimsun> if you use Dapper's kernel directly, you'll need to get rid of Breezy's hotplug and compile Dapper's udev on your Breezy system.
<crimsun> Dapper no longer uses hotplug
<_ale> woops, ok, i'll go with make-kpkg :)
<_ale> thanks
<crimsun> you'll of course run into the same initrd/initramfs issues that you would if you used a stock Debian kernel
<_ale> ?? i used make-kpkg several times (up to a few months ago) without any such problem.
<_ale> ok. i understand, migration from initrd to initramfs
<_ale> any pointer to a guide to make-kpkg on a recent ubuntu system (depper) ?
<Firetech> hmm, is HAL support broken again?
<Firetech> my bad, just a strange CD
<Psi-Jack> Grrr..
<Psi-Jack> This is going to annoy me to no end.
<Psi-Jack> Kubuntu doesn't use some kind of automounter, outside of KDE, does it?
<cleo> !sane
<ubotu> No idea, cleo
<torz> eveninng fellows. Quick question what do you guys use to expand rar? rarlinux?
<tictric> torz: there's unrar-nonfree in the nonfree section
<tictric> torz: sorry, multiverse section I meant
<torz> ah
<torz> gotcya
<indo> when i go to System Settings - Printers, the Printer window hangs with "Initializing manager..." I am trying to set up a network printer, do I need to install a package to allow me to access a print server (ubuntu box)?
<prxq> Hi. The system-settings -> Network settings is not letting me activate anything. It says I should use the administrator mode, but that one seems not to work. any ideas?
<prxq> essentially, it asks for my password, but then nothing changes.
<prxq> actually, it does exactly the same whether i type some random stuff into the password window as if i typed in the correct one
<_stefan> this might be the root - account kdesu sudo problem
<_stefan> ?
<_GoRDoN_> Could somebody say how I can manage repositories? Howtos I had found are for Adept but I have Kynaptic.
<_stefan> repositories are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<indo> prxq: it is a bug
<prxq> indo: aha.
<_stefan> yet a bugfix ?
<prxq> so, instead of pushing buttons, I get to use iwconfig et al?
<indo> there is a workaround
<prxq> indo: what is it?
<indo> edit /etc/kde3/Xstartup add the line "rm -rf /var/tmp/kdecache*" minus quotes
<prxq> ok
<_stefan> ?dont even have Xstartup in /etc/kde3/
<prxq> me neither
<_stefan> i read someone said, creating a privileged"root" account might help
<indo> sorry /etc/kde3/kdm/Xstartup
<_stefan> but it doesnt work here for adding printer using kcontrol
<prxq> well, I have a root account :-)
<prxq> indo: do I add that at the beginning?
<indo> yes
<visik7> how KDE know how to assign icons to running programs in the taskbar ?
<visik7> Thunderbird Icon sux and I want to change it
<_stefan> right click on icon
<_stefan> goto properties
<_stefan> click on icon
<_stefan> change it
<visik7> it doesn't change!!
<visik7> the icon of the shortcut yes but not the icon in the taskbar
<_stefan> are you talking bout the K Menu ?
<visik7> I'm talkin' about the TaskBar
<visik7> where there are or running program
<visik7> with its own icon
<Discordian> there is a guide somewhere in the ubuntu wiki
<Discordian> how to change tb and fx icons back
<Discordian> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#restoreoriginaliconsfirefox
<Discordian> even in ubuntuguide nowadays :-)
<Discordian> too bad, the linked url is down -_-
<visik7> ya :/
<DJDarkman> hy ,i`ve reinstalled kubuntu but there was some error dunring the istallation and now i cant start adept ,it alwasy says that i need to be root ,but sodo worx ,what should i do
<DJDarkman> ?
<prxq> indo: now it works. thanks. However, it has almost nothing to configure wireless interfaces. I can set WEP, but no channel, and it doesn't bother giving me an error message when it doesn't work.
<owner> try connecting with wep disabled
<owner> ndiswrapper is kinda flaky
<indo> prxq: i had the same problem, let me see if i can find a url to help you out
<DJDarkman> i`ve reinstalled kubuntu but there was some error dunring the istallation and now i cant start adept ,it alwasy says that i need to be root ,but sodo worx ,what should i do?
<prxq> uh oh. I can't disable wep.
<owner> try sudo su djdarkman
<owner> it will give you a root shell
<prxq> I have to say I'm not impressed by the systems settings network interface.
<owner> prxq are you using ndiswrapper
<DJDarkman> root@Darknet:/home/djdarkman# adept-updater
<DJDarkman> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<DJDarkman> Xlib: No protocol specified
<indo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto - ignore the gui stuff, and use command line, just follow that guide, it got mine working
<owner> djdarkman
<DJDarkman> this is strange
<indo> prxq
<owner> type xhost +
<prxq> no. The serialmonkey ralink driver.
<owner> before typing sudo su
<owner> running apps from root account is disabled by default
<owner> but if you type xhost + in your user shell
<owner> and then sudo su
<prxq> indo: oh ok. thanks. Actually, I'm rehearsing because I will install the same card in my gf's laptop, and hoped to have a point-and-click interface.
<owner> djdarkman you have to give your user account sudo permissions
<prxq> yes, I can get it to run without a problem from the command line. Sorry for the confusion.
<gerst> I have ralink chipset card, and ubuntu found it without any problems
<owner> thats your problem
<DJDarkman> owner: but this woreked before
<prxq> gerst: with this one it didn't I don't know why.
<indo> prxq: i went through a lot to get mine working, 5.04 worked by just installing the driver, but as you said, the GUI Network Config is very dissapointing
<gerst> rt2400 ?
<prxq> no, rt2500. The serialmonkey driver works nicely
<newbie_> Hello everyone I have a quck question, how do I get apps to autostart under Kubuntu Breezy?
<owner> djdarkman see this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115649&highlight=newuser111
<owner> he had same problem as you
<gerst> i have 2400..
<cleo> can someone tell me why kooka detects my scanner only as root?
<tmircea> hi all
<erosgol> whats the best program for  burning iso s?
<prxq> indo: have you tried the wlan-scan.sh script in the link you posted? is it recomendable?
<Java_the_Hutt> erosgol: is there any rather than k3b ?
<erosgol> ? i guess not due to the responce so ty
<prxq> you can always use cdrecord directly
<Davey|Work> is there another tool to set my Keyboard shortcuts (I want to map my media keys to stuff), the KDE Settings > Peripherals > Keyboard just brings up a blank window for me
<gsuveg> anyone use spamassissin with kmail in daemon mode ?
<owner> there is a way in kde setup davey
<owner> thats one thing that i always found weird, in gnome the multimedia keys and volume control on keyboard work but not in kde
<indo> prxq it didn't work for me
<indo> prxq: when you do iwconfig, does it show you detecting your wireless network? if not you need to try manual settings, iwconfig wlan0 essid ESSID, iwconfig wlan0 channel
<prxq> indo: it does not detect it automatically. Ither is another iwsomething that has done so in the past, however. Let me check (i'm rebooting my laptop)
<prxq> "iwlist ra0 scanning" detects it.
* prxq likes kubuntu
<tictric> anybody running 64bit kubuntu?
<tictric> is it recommendable or rather not?
<tictric> I still got the 32bit installation on my amd64 system running
<isodude> Im running 64bit kubuntu
<owner> is it any better isodude
<isodude> Hanv't got fglrx to work yet, but everything else works ok.
<isodude> "any better"
<indo> 64 bit here too
<tictric> any software you don't get
<owner> faster, more stable?
<isodude> It's like everything you do, if it's optimized for 64bit, it runs faster than 32bit.
<tictric> will nvidia 6600 run
<isodude> That's the difference.
<indo> same really, just no Flash in 64 bit, no simple flash, you can run the 32 bit binaries
<tictric> isodude: you got the 32-bit libs installed?
<isodude> There's a way to install flash right?
<owner> but do you notice the speed difference
<owner> thats what i meant
<isodude> I selected linux32 what I know of.
<indo> yea, speed is great on 64
<tictric> well then i'll get the image. finally :-)
<isodude> I've been running 64bit all the time so I can't really compare =)
<isodude> 64bit gentoo -> 64bit kubuntu
<isodude> OK, anybody want to solve my problems now?
<isodude> :D
<tictric> isodude: you got problems?
<isodude> first: fixing locale sv_SE.ISO-8859-15 to work with irssi.
<tictric> who hasn't?
<isodude> irssi says I dont' have it
<isodude> So it falls back on C
<tictric> Ha, there's a kubuntu mirror that runs on suse9.1
<isodude> :)
<isodude> The locales is vanilla too.
<tictric> why dont you use konversation?
<isodude> Second: Xorg doesn't send anything to the monitor when I start it with fglrx drivers.
<isodude> tictric: did you bother to do a /ctcp isodude version ?= )
<tictric> no
<tictric> you didn't also?
<isodude> I wan't to run irssi rather than Konversation
<isodude> want*
<tictric> ah, fine. So what's better with irssi?
<isodude> About the second dilemma, I have a feeling I need to load some via agp drivers.
<isodude> But there isn't any via agp module
<owner> isodude did you try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<isodude> Did that.
<owner> btw ati has x_64 drivers
<owner> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<owner> not that ive tried them
<owner> but you could create debs from them
<owner> and compile with your kernel
<owner> isodude did you try the x64 download or just the x86
<isodude> x64
<owner> thats weird
<isodude> true
<isodude> =)
<owner> are you using vesa
<isodude> atm yea
<owner> did you run sudo fglrxconfig
<isodude> yea once, but cba.
<isodude> I took my old xorg.conf instead
<isodude> from my old 64bit gentoo
<isodude> which WORKS and is configured to work with fglrx
<owner> shouldnt make a diff
<owner> how did you like gentoo
<isodude> nice
<isodude> v nice
<owner> i tried to install vidalinux
<owner> but it failed at install
<owner> that is based on gentoo
<isodude> :(
<Davey|Work> is there some config file I can edit by hand to setup my media keys?
<isodude> Yeah
<owner> there is davey
<isodude> Don't remember what file it is though :p
<owner> there is a way to map the keys
<owner> me neither iso
<owner> lol
<Davey|Work> or is there some way to run the KDE Keyboard Settings from Konsole to see if there is an error?
<owner> also you can try selecting multimedia keyboard
<owner> in kde setup
<Davey|Work> I can't open up the KDE KEyboard Settings
<Davey|Work> otherwise I would probably have tried that ;)
<owner> the weird thing is that in gnome all my multimedia keys work
<owner> the home button, volume control
<owner> without any setup
<Davey|Work> I had to map them in Gnome
<seashell11> owner: What is the command to start kde setup to try setting up my multimedia keys?
<isodude> If you have the correct keyboard in xorg.org, they should return somehting when pressed.
<isodude> So It's just to bind them to do something
<owner> its in the kde menu
<owner> yes isodude
<Davey|Work> isodude: this I'm aware of...
<owner> i selected 104 key
<Davey|Work> ah-hah!
<Davey|Work> I found Keyboard Shortcuts under Accessibility :)
<isodude> Anyway, got any tips for my fglrx problems? :(
<owner> i reinstalled ubuntu so i am using gnome
<owner> even though i like kde more
<seashell11> Davey|Work: I don't have the accessibility option can you tell me what the command line is?
<firlou> hi
<stremaerky> hello everyone
<purpleheart_USMC> When I click on administrator mode to change my network settings, nothing happens after i enter my password...I can't seem to change my network settings
<Davey|Work> and... no luck.
<owner> what happened davey
<owner> i never had any luck either in kde
<stremaerky> i just installed kubuntu one month ago
<owner> the volume control key would only go from 0-10%
<Davey|Work> seashell11: In the KDE Settings main window, go to Regional and Accessibility
<seashell11> Davey|Work: thanks ill see if I can get anything figured out
<purpleheart_USMC> what is the command for network configuration?
<stremaerky> anyone who can help make my external serial modem run in my usb port via usb-serial adapter?
<owner> what speed is that modem stream
<stremaerky> anyone?
<purpleheart_USMC> anyone know why administrator mode doesn't work?
* Davey|Work grrrs, I want my media keys dammit. Otherwise I'm going back to Gnome, I swear.
<owner> lol davey
<owner> ithe funny thing is that i hardly ever use them
<Davey|Work> its bad enough I can't get the Keyboard Configuration to show
<owner> but they work perfectly in gnome
<Davey|Work> owner: I use them almost exclusively
<isodude> Im sorry that I hurt you, It's something I must live with everyday..
<Davey|Work> and you better remember that!
<owner> interesting, the play and stop button on my keyboard work in rhythmbox but not amarok
<owner> not surprising since rhythmbox is a gnome app
<owner> this looks like an area gnome people did a better job than kde team
<owner> multimedia keyboard support
<isodude> err
<isodude> that wouldn't be so hard to fix
<owner> but it works without any setup
<Davey|Work> grr, this blows :/
<owner> davey did you turn your ubuntu into kubuntu
<Davey|Work> owner: yes
<owner> thats what i did before
<owner> worked well enough, but i lost multimedia keys just like you
<Davey|Work> and now you have a clean install?
<owner> its too bad because kde looks so much better
<owner> yea, but its unrelated to that issue
<Davey|Work> my KDE looks almost like my Gnome ;)
<purpleheart_USMC> anyone know why administrator mode doesn't work?   Please help
<owner> i just felt like doing a reinstall, because i enlarged the partitions
<Davey|Work> is there a replacement for Konqueror, I *really* hate Konqueror
<owner> firefox
<owner> konqueror is overrated
<Davey|Work> for file browsing
<owner> but its pretty fast if you disable ipv6 support
<indo> purplehear_USMC it is a bug in kde
<Davey|Work> I already use FF for web
<owner> davey you should try krusader
<owner> that is really good
<owner> it is a alternative kde file manager
<owner> sudo apt-get install krusader
<jorik> we have one XP computer and one kubuntu computer in our house, now my dad also wants me to move the XP to kubuntu, and that got me wondering
<jorik> cuz like, if i just install kubuntu and make 5 new accounts ... everyone is going to end up with two /home directories
<Discordian> share one /home via nfs? :-)
<Discordian> requires both computers running of c...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> a couple of questions..
<jorik> well i was thinking, theres a fast and a slow computer ... its unlikely ppl are going to use the slow computer when the fast one is available
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the first regarding ftp
<owner> how slow jorik
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to obtain at boot time a link of a folder of the fily system to a ftp folder?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like the folder /home/andrea/ftp contains the data of sftp:/myftp.org
<jorik> owner, its a P4 with i think 2Ghz and 1G ram and another im thinking AMD running at 1G with 512ram
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone know how i can do it?
<owner> those are pretty decent jorik
<owner> both
<jorik> owner, so what i should do is probably find a way to have the AMD mount it's /home from the P4, but how do i do it with the accounts? make doubles?
<Discordian> jorik: using your XP computer right now, you also have 2 /home directories :-) so nothing is going worse..
<seashell11> owner: I got my keyboard running, just changed it to tho microsoft pro keyboard and everrything works
<owner> jorik sounds like a lot of trouble
<owner> cool seashell
<Discordian> "changed [...]  to [...]  microsoft [...]  and everything works" - WOW :P
<jorik> Discordian, yes but it used to be that my mom and elder sister used XP and me n my dad n younger sister shared the kubntu pc ...
<Discordian> and now your dad wants to make your mom and elder sister switch? funny :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to obtain at boot time a link of a folder of the fily system to a ftp folder?
<jorik> well they're switching by theirselves ... so ppl have to start takin turns "workin" at the kubuntu pc
<Discordian> Ah okay.. hmm
<jorik> -while the xp collects dust-
<poimen> someone kwons something about networking? I need to connect a a windows xp machine to my kkubuntu system to pass files from the windows system to mine ....
<Discordian> the easiest way would be just to include the remove /home in a subdir
<poimen> I dont kwon were to start :(
<Discordian> so they chan exchange their data
<Discordian> *remote :-)
<jorik> hey cool ... that *would* be easy to do, i wonder why i didnt think of that
<Discordian> i think everyone should be fine with that solution even if it is not the best one since you have to do all system setting changes twice, but it requires not much effort
<Tallia1Kubuntu> poimen: you have to use samba and file sharing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i have to execute a scipt in a folder different from the current usually i use "exec", but if i have to do it using sudo? sudo exec BLABLABLA doesn't work :(
<jorik> Discordian, thx
<jorik> Tallia1Kubuntu, thats because exec is not a program (=> there is no /usr/bin/exec or something like that), its a bash command
<Discordian> Tallia1Kubuntu: sudo /path/to/script ? and chmod it with execute permissions...
<poimen> Tallia1Kubuntu : what I have to put in apt-get install ????????????
<Tallia1Kubuntu> samba ? :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to use synaptics and search for samba
<Discordian> sudo apt-get install samba smb4k
<Tallia1Kubuntu> even though it should be installed as default in kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to search it under kcontrol in the sharing section
<Tallia1Kubuntu> network sharing
<varsendagger> hey i have a program that i am trying to run and it needs a certain amount of physical memory, how do i make it use swap?
<owner> mkswap
<owner> swapon
<Discordian> poimen: or just use smb://ip.addr.of.windowscomputer or \\ip.addr.of.windowscomputer in your Konqueror if you already have set up some network shares on that mashine
<Discordian> -s+c
<jorik> on KDE you can use adept or kpackage instead of synaptic
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Discordian: what about i can't change execution permission since the script is in an iso file?
<jorik> there's even kynaptic
<seashell11> jorik: personally I like synaptic better though
<Tm_T> nothing is better than apt-get
<Davey|Work> Discordian: how does one setup up network shares?
<Tm_T> and other apt-tools
<jorik> yeah apt-* and dpkg all the way here
<Tallia1Kubuntu> look the wiki about that..
<Discordian> Davey|Work: I dont use windows or smb :-) ask google
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there are plenty :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Discordian: ? any idea?
<Discordian> Tallia1Kubuntu: you execute an iso file? no, no idea ^^
<seashell11> jorik: but is there any way to search for a package in apt-*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> not an iso, a script inside an iso
<owner> there is seashell
<jorik> "apt-cache search foo"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can work around that using exec but only if not root :(
<owner> yes joric
<Discordian> hmm write a shellscript that uses exec and place it in your PATH :o)
<seashell11> joric: but if you do not want to search for one in the cache, but one that needs downloaded to install?
<Discordian> but it's an ugly workaround :-)
<jorik> Tallia1Kubuntu, you can do sudo bash -c 'exec program'
<jorik> to exec something as root
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Discordian:  :) i know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't even login as root since then it needs connection to the graphical server :(
<Davey|Work> OK, I'm done with KDE. Back to Gnome.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> muah, misterious man :P
<gsd> Hi all
<seashell11> jorik: is there a way to search packages that can be downloaded and not ones that are in the cache? or does searching the cache search all the programs you can install?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> interesting ;P
<gsd> I have a little problem, I cannot make my wireless card to work, can someone help pls.
<Discordian> seashell11: apt-cache search includes all installable programms found in the lists that you update using apt-get update
<seashell11> Discordian: thanks, now I will switch totally over to using apt-* before I would search for the packages in synaptic and then go install them with apt-get
<Discordian> ^^
<Discordian> dpkg -l *package* lists all packages with that string, and wether they are installed.. wild cards allowed
<_mehmet> to switch in the konsole the status as root what i should write
<_mehmet> i am a rookie on kubuntu
<Discordian> and apt-cache show package, displayes detailed info to one package
<gsd> passwd root
<_mehmet> thanks
<owner> you dont need to set a root password
<owner> you can just use sudo su
<owner> it will give you a working root shell
<Discordian> sudo -s
<Discordian> as well
<_mehmet> sudo su is ok
<_mehmet> thanks
<_mehmet> i have a trouble with my express ati card
<_mehmet> i will update my dagger first
<_mehmet> and root is required
<owner> mehmet, ati how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<gsd> is there is a tutorial for wireless?
<_mehmet> thanks also owner
<_mehmet> pci espress card
<_mehmet> is it wireless :)
<Panzerboy> aloha
<Jestre> Are there any known issues with the Wireless network control in Breezy?
<monduntu> is it just me or is kubuntu is much more memory efficient than the standard gnome package?
<Jestre> Dunno.. but I'm not overly impressed thus far
<_mehmet> to get last dagger is the code gedit /etc/apt/sources.list or ?
<Tm_T> Mez: dagger?
<Tm_T> _mehmet:
<_mehmet> owner where r you
<_mehmet> source list i mean
<Tm_T> _mehmet: what you're doing?
<_mehmet> for last packages
<owner> im here
<_mehmet> i don know
<owner> mehmet try this http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Tm_T> owner: what he's doing?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am annoyed by updatedb!!
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: good ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to specify the scheduler to launch it only during the night?
<owner> its a sources.list generator
<Tm_T> owner: yes but what he's doing
<fangorious> is there a way to have file:// URLS not open in tabs in a konq window using the web profile?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: kcron ? run it as root
<Tm_T> owner: what he's problem
<owner> im not sure, he wanted the full sources.list
<Tm_T> oh my...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't have kcron installed
<Tm_T> _mehmet: what's the problem
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: then install
<Tallia1Kubuntu> which is the daemon that runs it?
<Tm_T> cron
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i uninstall it ?
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> you need it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why?
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: kcron is KDE's gui cron managing app
<Tm_T> aye
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tm_T> and cron is the app running any scheduled commands
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me check
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: without cron, you will lose a lot of regular system tasks
<Tm_T> aye
<Tallia1Kubuntu> such as?
<Prozac> is it possible to change Konqueror so that i would need to double click on the folders/files before it opens? instead of the default "web browser" style?
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: updatedb is run from the script /etc/cron.daily/slocate
<Tm_T> fangorious: and it's runned by cron
<Tm_T> ;)
<fangorious> Tm_T: I assumed the presence of 'cron.daily' in the path would have made that obvious :)
<Tm_T> best solution is use Kcron and move all that to run 3 times a week at night time
<Tallia1Kubuntu> fangorious: is there a way to say him, run daily on night?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's not so simple by hand?
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes, use Kcron, jusr run it as root and well, search system stuff
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, i am downloading
<Tm_T> aye
<kkathman> howdy Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> I moved it to morning time :p
<Tm_T> kkathman: hullo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just bought a new usb hard disk, which FS do you suggest me?
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: you'll need to run kcron as root ('sudo kcron' from a terminal)
<owner> ext3 is the most reliable
<owner> then there is reiserfs
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: Are you going to use it on more than just linux?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh.. don't think so.. it's for backup and to keep the window emulator
<owner> i say ext3 or reiserfs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> vmware
<Tm_T> vmware isn't windows emulator
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: then ext3 or reiserfs. I haven't done much research but I seem to get the impression that ext3 is a little more stable, while reiser can be faster
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<owner> vmware can run many different os
<Tm_T> not that I'd care
<Tm_T> anyway, off we go ->
<Tallia1Kubuntu> owner: i know :P
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: in kcron, scroll down to (System Crontab) and look in Tasks. You'll see one with 'run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily;
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: that's the one you want to change to have updatedb run at night.
<Prozac> how can i change the default program used for watching video files? or playing music files etc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Prozac> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> by kde file association manager
<Tallia1Kubuntu> go in kcontrol
<Prozac> yeah but do i have to do it for each filetype?
<Prozac> or is there some "general button" named "all video types" or something
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kdecomponents -> file associations
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there are not so many video types..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> at least the most common
<fangorious> Prozac: there's only 13 preconfigured video types
<Prozac> yeah well it was also more in general, if i wanted to change other types
<Prozac> if there was a way to set the entire group to use a default program
<fangorious> ah. That's one thing I miss from gnome, you can riht-click on any file, and set the default app in the properties window, and it applies to all files of the same type
<Prozac> yeah something like that
<fangorious> Prozac: the only way I know in KDE is the way that Tallia1Kubuntu  mentioned (in Konqueror Settings->Configure Konqueror->File Associations)
<Prozac> okay guess ill have to do it that way :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<fangorious> how can I get konqueror and konsole to display utf8?
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I have a problem
<Prozac> then what if i wanted to make the default option when i open audio files, to be "add to amaroK playlist" instead of just opening with amaroK?
<Flosoft> my KDE is extremely slow ... and my Desktop doesn't show up
<Flosoft> (content of the desktop)
<owner> flosoft what are you computer specs
<Flosoft> P4 2,53 ... 512MB Ram
<fangorious> Prozac: hm, I sould guess that if Amarok doesn't have an option to add that, then you would have to manually create the action, not sure if that would go in File Associations though
<owner> should be pretty fast
<Flosoft> it was way faster 2 days ago
<Prozac> there is an action for that
<Prozac> when i right click on media files and choose action
<Flosoft> but some package is fucked up :S
<Prozac> but i wanted it to trigger that action whenever i launched an audio files
<Prozac> file*
<Flosoft> was there any package update that may have changed something in this way?
<fangorious> Prozac: moving it to the top of the list should make it the default action
<Prozac> yeah.. Well im not sure you get me :) the default action for amaroK is just to play the file, and make a new playlist for that file. I wanna make the default so it will use the action "add to playlist"
<Prozac> im thinking i would have to change the launch line or something
<Flosoft> what is snort?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have a question too...
<jdettner> Hello, i have a Problem with Amarok-Sound in Kubuntu. Normal sound workd but when trying to start an mp3 with amorak i get the message: gst-engine cannot play  MP3files... I ve set gstreamer in amarok and tried several modules but nothing worked. Does someone know what i have to do? I tried to search for this in forums but i didnt find something.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why sometimes conqueror is opened instead of firefox?
<fangorious> Prozac: when you said there is an action for that, I thought you meant there's an action in File Associations to do what you want, and it wasn't the default
<sampan> flosoft  snort - Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a place where X preferences are expressed for program associations?
<transgress> hey i upgraded to kde 3.5 with the repo on the kubuntu site... but aptitude keeps trying to uninstall a bunch of stuff related to kde and i'm wondering if i should let it
<fangorious> transgress: I upgraded by doing 'apt-get dist-upgrade (y when prompted); apt-get -f install; apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Prozac> ohh... well there is an action when i right click on the media file and choose "Actions --> Add to amaroK playlist" but the default for "Open with --> amaroK" is to just play the file in a new playlist
<transgress> fangorious: i've already done the upgrade.  it has gone fine.  i'm just trying to find out why aptitude is trying to remove all this stuff.
<fangorious> transgress: some packages are obsoleted by the new ones
<transgress> fangorious:   koffice-data koffice-libs krita ksystemlog kubuntu-docs
<transgress> such as those?
<transgress> that's just one of like 6 lines...
<fangorious> transgress: i didn't pay attention to which ones, but I let it do everything it suggested, and everything works fine for me, anecdotal but it's all I got
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a place where X preferences are expressed for program associations?
<transgress> fangorious: have you used aptitude lately or just apt-get?
<fangorious> Prozac: hm, i'd have to dig around
<fangorious> transgress: i've never used aptitude, not sure why that didn't register with me in your first few comments
<fangorious> jdettner: you need to install the gstreamer plugins
<fangorious> ubotu: tell jdettner about RestrictedFormats
<poimen> Tallia1Kubuntu , Discordian : ok I am installine the samba and smb4k   I dont have rauter I will just conect the ether net cable from the windows lan to mine that should work ok right ( in windows it does)
<Flosoft> and ALT+F2 doesn't work
<Flosoft> well my Keyboard doesn't work when I am logged in :S
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you have to configure in kconfig which folders you want to share
<Flosoft> Window Buttons can't be pressed :S
<sampan> flosoft  did you install something from a non-ubuntu repo?
<_mehmet> owner
<Flosoft> nope
<Flosoft> well yes... but not the last week
<Flosoft> I installed skype
<Flosoft> and such stuff
<jdettner> fangorious: ive installed several gstreamer plugins (alsa, artsd, audiofile, cdparanoia, dv, dvd, esd, flac, gsm, hermes, jack, jpeg, ...)
<jdettner> ill check RestrictedFormats thx
<sampan> flosoft  those probably aren't the problem.  did you install anything right before you noticed kde acting up?
<Flosoft> kdesktop is going on a suicide trip regulary
<Flosoft> 12595 admin     18   0  954m 369m 166m R 20.3 73.2   0:53.24 kdesktop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a place where X preferences are expressed for program associations?
<fangorious> jdettner: mad is the plugin to get mp3 playback, and it's not in the default repo (think it's in restricted or universe)
<Flosoft> yep
<Flosoft> when I kill kdesktop it works again
<jdettner> fangorious: thx a lot. I just added the universe repositorys and installed gstreamer-mad then it worked. Thx!
<fangorious> jdettner: :)
<arrinmurr> jdettner: you could also try amarok-xine - it eats up less resources
<`Nomad> Are there known issues with Amarok?  It never seems to eb stable on my machine, I end up goin gback to Totem
<Flosoft> what happened to kdedesktop?
<fangorious> `Nomad: my only complaint is I have to compile the latest version from SVN to get my m4a files into the collection (which is all 3000 of them)
<`Nomad> fang; kewl
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, it is possible to have this thing: A USB2 HD containing a WinXP installation that can be run either inside linux from WmWare or by his own booting from USB
<Panzerboy> Tallia1Kubuntu: it is possible
<Panzerboy> Tallia1Kubuntu: for #2, your computer should be able to boot from usb
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it should
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have seen the option.. but i can't understand why it is not working..
<transgress> some computers won't boot from usb.  but you can put a vmware image pretty much anywhere...
<Panzerboy> Tallia1Kubuntu: for #1, i don't know _for sure_ if you can boot directly or if you have to install it from within vmware
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i simply put an old HD of another laptop with winxp inside  a USB 2 reader
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and then i selected the boot from USB
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but nothing happend and grup started :(
<Panzerboy> well, that happened to my laptop also
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do i have to do something more specificc?
<Panzerboy> i cannot boot from usb at the moment
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ? why ?
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: the MBR of the HD no longer reflects the right hard drive
<Panzerboy> as you said, nothing happens :)
<Panzerboy> the thing is
<Panzerboy> i think i must do a bios update
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh i see
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: you may need to edit the boot.ini file to point it at the right drive and partition (but I don't have any advice on how to do that)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> fangorious: ?
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Panzerboy> or
<Panzerboy> it is not possible to use grub for that?
<djk_> is it possible that the timezone of the kde clock sometimes changes for no reason?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> djk_: yes, sometimes it is screwed up :)
<Panzerboy> i don't know if grub is able to boot from usb devices
<Tallia1Kubuntu> djk_: it took me long time.. :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i hope so :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me check! it could be an interesting extension of grup
<djk_> Tallia1Kubuntu: what took you a long time?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> grub
<fangorious> you could probably configure an option in grub to boot the usb drive, but i don't think you can use grub to fix the windows bootloader files on the drive
<Tallia1Kubuntu> djk_: crushes..
<Panzerboy> well, i must admit, i didn't install windows on an usb drive ever
<fangorious> Tallia1Kubuntu: windows read a file boot.ini from the root of the Active partition that tells it where the kernel is (what harddrive, partition, path)
<djk_> Tallia1Kubuntu: so it's perfectly normal that the timezone changes to Moscow over night for no reason?
<Panzerboy> fangorious: yeah, that's true
<Panzerboy> i have no idea however how can you specify the usb drive in the boot.ini
<Panzerboy> however, strange stuff :)
<sweet_kate> hi
<fangorious> so my assumption is that the disk/partition specified in that file no longer reflects the right location. although i would have expected you would get a Microsoft error message about being unable to boot. so you could also have some usb device boot settings to fix
<sweet_kate> when i try t oremove openoffice.org
<sweet_kate> 2
<sweet_kate> it says it 'll remove kubuntu-desktop too
<sweet_kate> !!!
<ubotu> ??
<sampan> sweet_kate  that's okay.  "kubuntu-desktop" is just an (empty) metapackage
<sweet_kate> it s not that real one?
<fangorious> sweet_kate: kubuntu-desktop is a meta package that identifys specific versions of other packages, bu tremoving it won't remove all of them
<sweet_kate> after will i still have kde?
<sweet_kate> yes?
<sampan> no, it's just an (empty) package with a bazillion dependencies, so that people can install the whole mess with ONE "package" instead of having to install each kde package separately
<sweet_kate> ok yes
<fangorious> sweet_kate: having kubuntu-desktop installed makes it simpler to upgrade your kde install all at once, but isn't required
<sampan> errr, "yes" you will still have kde
<Nemezis> hey, how can I kill the X without starting itself again ?
<sampan> djk_ i don't think changing timezones for no reason is a regular "feature" of kde
<fangorious> anyone know how to get file url's to open in a separate window, while keeping web url's opening in a tab?
<Flosoft> why is kdesktop always crashing?
<djk_> sampan: neither do i.. yet it happened 3 times so far, always to Moscow
<fangorious> djk_: if you middle-click on the clock, it changes time zone
<sampan> djk_  very strange!  i had a little problem with it not allowing me to change my timezone after initial install, but that was fixed in the first updates to breezy.  i have no clue why it would keep changing yours :/
<djk_> fangorious: i know, but i don't use the middlebutton of my mouse..
<fangorious> djk_: if you go into the Timezones tab of the Configure-Clock window, you can deselect all timezones you don't want to see
<Nemezis> hey, how can I kill the X without starting itself again ?
<Nemezis> ??
<Flosoft> why is kdesktop always crashing?
<Nemezis> Flosoft: what version?
<Discordian> Nemezis: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<djk_> fangorious: that's not the point, i'd rather like to know how and/or why it changed
<fangorious> Nemezis: you'll have to stop the login manager too (kdm for kubuntu, gdm for ubuntu)
<Flosoft> KDE 3.5
<fangorious> djk_: i know, just trying to present a workaround. i haven't personally experienced that problem
<Flosoft> brb
<|Flosoft|> hey again
<Jestre> Kopete have STARTTLS for Jabber?
<fangorious> Jestre: doesn't appear to, i've been debating writing it and submitting a patch
<sweet_kate> how can i see my installed packages in order of size?
<Jestre> Drat... this has turned into a comedy of errors :(
<fangorious> Jestre: does ssl not sork with your server?
<fangorious> sork being a synonym for work
<sampan> sweet_kate  i don't know if adept can do that, but synaptic (the ubuntu package manager) can
<Jestre> No, I only have the one port open
<sweet_kate> what do i do in synaptic?
<sweet_kate> i have it
<sampan> sweet_kate  k, open it, then at bottom there's a "status" button, click it.  then check to see in preferences luan78zao!
<Jestre> fangorious: I suppose I could open 5223 as well...
<sampan> sorry, wife just dropped some coffee on me ... ack
<|Flosoft|> anyone with a solution to kdesktop?
<fangorious> sweet_kate: there should be a "size" button as a column header in the pane that shows packages
<sampan> sweet_kate  click status, then "installed", then "size" (on the right) -- should order the packages by size
<sampan> if you don't see a size column, you can add it in preferences
<sweet_kate> ok
<sweet_kate> tnx
<sweet_kate> :*
<sweet_kate> sampan: where r u from?
<gsd> is there some that can help me with wifi
<sampan> sweet_kate  i'm in berkeley california now.  yourself?
<sweet_kate> italy!!!
<sampan> NICE!  :)
<crimsun> gsd: what about wifi?
<sweet_kate> sampan: can u accept queries?
<Jestre> Beware of the gui wifi tools :)
<_mehmet> i downloaded source from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_mehmet> but there is a warning
<fangorious> Jestre: why? i find they work well enough unless using wpa
<_mehmet> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<gsd> crimsun, Cant connect to the wireless router
<_mehmet> whatz that
<sampan> sweet_kate  sure :)
<_mehmet> owner :)
<sweet_kate> i ve messaged u in query!
<fangorious> gsd: does the router broadcast ssid? require wep? require wpa? (wpa2? personal tkip or aes?)
<Jestre> fangorious: First I tried the Wireless applet, and clicking the Administrative mode allowed me to edit the info, but never activated the network
<gsd> ssid
<Nemezis> Kubuntu's KDE contains one KDE improvment patch from kde-look, how can I make it not using?
<Nemezis> I dont need it
<fangorious> Jestre: there's a checkbox to automatically try one of the configured networks, and a button to manually activate, did you use either? (i actually prefer gnome's network-manager, but the one in the backports repo)
<Jestre> fangorious: I tried both, neither seemed to have any effect
<Jestre> So I configured it through the Network Settings applet...
<Jestre> Went back, made a change to a setting (not the password) and saved it.. it wrote *'s to the key field, rather than the key
<Nemezis> I dont want to use this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16962
<Nemezis> it makes KDE slow
<fangorious> Jestre: network-manager is pretty sweet, very reminiscent of apple's tool. but at the moment it requires bind as a local caching server
<Jestre> So I re-entered the key...  and this time it saved it, but also saved a corrupt entry for the (thus far unconfigured eth0), which causes nothing to start
<fangorious> gsd, what wifi chipset do you have on your machine?
<Jestre> I finally found the 'interfaces' file, hand edited everything and brought up the network the old-fashioned way :)
<Jestre> I'm not impressed
<Nemezis> I dont want to use this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16962
<crimsun> gsd: does your wireless access point require encryption?
<fangorious> Nemezis: then don't ... ?
<Nemezis> fangorious: it omes by default with kubuntu
<gsd> no
<fangorious> Nemezis: you can change the theme/style/behavior as much as you like
<Discordian> ye, the mouse selection is really slow in breezy, i noticed that as well
<gsd> fangorious, it's Wireless/Pro 2.4
<fangorious> gsd: who makes it?
<Nemezis> fangorious: are u ok? did u even see the link?
<Nemezis> it is not theme
<Nemezis> it is some stupid improvement
<crimsun> gsd: ``iwlist scan'' should list the ssid, then
<gsd> fangorious, who makes what?
<fangorious> Nemezis: guess i didn't read it closely. the first comment was about a change to the plastik theme, so i assumed using a theme other than plastik would mean you aren't subject to the improvement
<gsd> crimsun, you're right
<gsd> evrything is in there, but then...
<Nemezis> fangorious: I am using Lipstik and yet I am influenced by the "mprovment"
<Nemezis> improvment*
<fangorious> gsd: your wifi card/chip. Wireless/Pro 2.4 doesn't mean anything to me. since you can scan, i'm guessing the drivers are loading and the card is basically functioning
<fangorious> gsd, you can do 'sudo iwconfig eth0 ssid <ssid>' to manually specify it (substituting your interface for eth0)
<gsd> it's says unrecognized wireless request "ssid"
<crimsun> iwconfig uses essid, not ssid
<Nemezis> why do u even bother with such shit like kde improvments, KDE ownz as it is, original
<fangorious> Nemezis: i already admitted i didn't read it carefully enough. if there are source code changes to the core kde components then you probably can't use the kubuntu packages without getting that behavior
<Nemezis> fangorious: ok thanks
<sampan> there's no need for vulgarity
<fangorious> what a whiner
<crimsun> it's best to ignore those comments
<crimsun> you can't please everyone
<gsd> fangorious, ok then?
<fangorious> gsd: does 'iwconfig eth0' indicate that you are now associated with the AP?
<gsd> yes
<ClayG> is there a nix program that can interact with ms publisher?
<fangorious> gsd: if you're wanting dhcp, you can try 'ifup --force eth0'
<gsd> fangorious, it's says SIOCADDRT: File exist
<crimsun> gsd: ``ifconfig -a'' output --> pastebin, please
<gsd> some kind of hard to paste, couse I am on my desktop right now, and I am trying to connect my laptop ...
<crimsun> gsd: ok, I just need to know what kernel module you're using for wifi
<crimsun> gsd: ``lsmod'' will tell you
<HiTiT> hello, I have a big problem, i turned on my computer. and the resolution is 640*480, and i cant change it , what should I do?
<crimsun> !tell HiTiT about fixres
<fangorious> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HiTiT> ok 1thanks
<_mehmet> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<_mehmet> what do i have to do
<_matthias> _mehmet: err.. anyone answering you yet?
<Nemezis> when I try to install NVidia drivers it says that 'cc' is not installed but I have g++/gcc compilers intsalled, what do I need to install further?
<_mehmet> no
<Nemezis> when I try to install NVidia drivers it says that 'cc' is not installed but I have g++/gcc compilers intsalled, what do I need to install further?
<crimsun> Nemezis: do the included Nvidia drivers not suffice?
<crimsun> Nemezis: i.e., http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nemezis> crimsun: I cant watch DVDs with xv driver for Xine engine because the showing of dvd movies is so slow
<Nemezis> verymuch slow
<Nemezis> and I was adviced on installing newer nvidia drivers
<Nemezis> from nvidia.com
<crimsun> Nemezis: then you need to install linux-headers-$(uname -r) gcc-3.4 build-essential
<_mehmet> adept says could not open cache
<_mehmet> any suggestion ?
<crimsun> _mehmet: what's the issue?
<_mehmet> i ca not open adept
<crimsun> _mehmet: sudo apt-get check
<_mehmet> it says couldn't open cache
<crimsun> _mehmet: sudo apt-get update
<_mehmet> E: Type 'BYE' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<_mehmet> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<_mehmet> says
<crimsun> _mehmet: your sources.list is broken
<_mehmet> who broke it
<_mehmet> :)
<crimsun> you?
<_mehmet> what should i do
<_mehmet> me
<crimsun> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Nemezis> crimsun: gcc-3.4 build-essential >
<Nemezis> ??
<crimsun> _mehmet: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Nemezis> what is build-essential
<_mehmet> ok
<crimsun> Nemezis: it's the metapackage for essential build-tools
<crimsun> Nemezis: however, the kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4 not gcc-4.0
<Nemezis> crimsun: yes I know that thanks
<Nemezis> :)
<_mehmet> crimsun
<_mehmet> should i write all of them to terminal
<_mehmet> :(
<crimsun> _mehmet: save it as /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> then sudo apt-get update
<Nemezis> crimsun: in the repository only comes build-essential with gcc 4.0
<_mehmet> ok
<crimsun> Nemezis: um, that's why you have to install gcc-3.4
<Nemezis> thanks
<Nemezis> :)
<Nemezis> goint init 4
<crimsun> um, init 4 is identical to what you're in.
<crimsun> Ubuntu, like Debian, doesn't play runlevel games.
<crimsun> 2-5 are identical
<crimsun> I presume what you want to do is sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<_mehmet> crimsun
<_mehmet> it does not work
<_mehmet> there is already sources list that directory
<Anoebis> crimsun: ok I screwed the system
* Anoebis is Nemezis from before
<Anoebis> I remove apt-get and Adept somehow
<Anoebis> dont ask me how
<Anoebis> :((
<Anoebis> how can I get them back
<buzzy> i need to rename all files in a dir with letter "s" and change "s" to "a" ..how can i do it?
<Anoebis> please anyone HELP
<Anoebis> I NEED HELP GOD DAMN IT !!!!!!!1
<Anoebis> i removed apt-get and adept so I can't get some packages back installed
<Blippe> buzzy, got the same problem, look up "rename" and do a "man rename"
<sampan> buzzy  there's a nifty little file manager program, called krusader, if you install it and the "krename" package, you can do batch renames very easily -- i did 850 renames of mp3 files (changing all " " to "_") in 5 seconds -- VERY handy
<Blippe> buzzy you could play around with "rename -n" which won't affect your files but only spit out what the results would be
<Blippe> oh, yeah, and there is krusader :D
<sampan> krusader + krename = da bomb
<Anoebis> i removed apt-get and adept so I can't get some packages back installed
<Blippe> krusader is almost as useful as the win-program total commander if you are aware of it...
<Anoebis> How can I install *.deb package without apt-get with dependencies resolving
<Anoebis> ?
<Anoebis> from CD
<Blippe> why not use apt-get if it is from the cd?
<Anoebis> Blippe: because I removed apt-get somehow
<Blippe> otherwise: dpkg
<Anoebis> so I want to get it back
<crimsun> you removed apt?
<crimsun> why on Earth did you do that?
<Anoebis> have no idea how
<crimsun> just find the apt and apt-utils debs and dpkg -i them
<Anoebis> I must have pressed
<Anoebis> k
<ganymed> hallo
<_mehmet> crimsun
<_mehmet> i can not save it
<_mehmet> cause it does not overwrite it
<Anoebis> crimsun: restored everything
<crimsun> _mehmet: wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047
<crimsun> _mehmet: sudo mv d6047 /etc/apt/sources.list
<_mehmet> ok
<ganymed> does anybody "want" to help me with a debian prob?
<crimsun> #debian is better for that, ganymed
<jjesse> what do i need installed to rip cd into .mp3 using kaudiocreator?
<ganymed> :) guess where i am...
<crimsun> jjesse: well it suggests lame, so try installing it
<sampan> jjesse  i think the lame package might help
<jjesse> grin thanks
<polachok> hello, can i get kbfx package for breezy anywhere?
<ganymed> ok. in debian nobody can help me... so i just ask...
<ganymed> when boot i get a kernel panic. my box says: reiserfs: sh2600: md2: read_super_block: bread failed. any ideas?
<crimsun> ganymed: have you searched the Web?
<ganymed> yes
<ganymed> a lot of links are broken for this topic... strange
<ganymed> but i have an idea
<buzzy> why on my kubuntu a system sound (i.e. an error sound) comes some seconds after the advising message has come up???
<buzzy> have i some trouble with alsa
<buzzy> ?
<crimsun> buzzy: do you have any other audio troubles?
<buzzy> i do know!
<ganymed> it's the same for me
<buzzy> only a delay
<crimsun> it's probably i/o starvation then
<ganymed> and it is the same in sarge... seems to be an alsa prob
<buzzy> ganymed: u refer to me?
<ganymed> yes
<buzzy> how to solve?
<crimsun> um no, it's not an ALSA problem unless it exists everywhere
<crimsun> i.e. sound always exhibits such a delay
<ganymed> yes, it does!
<ganymed> everywhere, with everything... no matter what the systems is supposed to accoustically say
<sphere02> ngon som har kompilerat knifty win decoration
<_mehmet> i received a list from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_mehmet> and i said fetch updates on adept
<_mehmet> is it enough to get last list
<_mehmet> it seems 17260 available packages
<_mehmet> is it ok?
<crimsun> ganymed: um, does killing artsd and using aplay directly exhibit this problem?
<_mehmet> do i have a proplem still crimsun
<crimsun> _mehmet: are you still getting errors with Adept and apt-get?
<_mehmet> no
<_mehmet> it is done
<crimsun> _mehmet: then no
<ganymed> sry, but i have been busy with some other nasty problems... so i haven't been able to test anything concerning arts...
<_mehmet> i mean 940 installed 93 upragable and 17260 available packages means i get the last sources?
<ganymed> well, not kubuntu related!
<sphere02> anyone got the knifty decoration kompiled
<globe> how do I disable IPv6 on my computer?
<skbera> I have a strange problem. My display is suddenly chaged to 640*480 when i restarted my PC. the display properties dialog box also showing just one resolution setting(640*480). How can I change this back to 1024*768. Please anyone help...
<ganymed>  i get the following when i boot: UDF-fs: No partition found | Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<ganymed> any ideas?
<_wotnarg> skbera: Do sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server
<Blippe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xor
<_wotnarg> what Blippe said, except xorg
<Blippe> _wotnarg, why not the xorg?
<_wotnarg> no, it should be xorg
<_wotnarg> not xor :p
<robotgeek> Blippe: what does the -phigh do?
<skbera> _wotnarg: Thankyou very much. I am looking for this command.
<Blippe> robotgeek, i don't really know (trying to find out right now), but ubuntu's xorg.conf recommends it so it can't be bad!
<Blippe> wotnarg, ah...
<Blippe> the -p sets the priority and the value is high therefor -phigh
<Blippe> the priority of the questions that is... so beginners won't get questions like "Please enter the video card's bus identifier."
<robotgeek> Blippe: thank you
<mike> I have a Linksys WUSB54G ver.4 network adaptor and I can't figure out how to get it to work.  Can somebody help me?  (I think I need to use ndiswrapper, but I'm  completely new to Linux so I get confused whenever I try to figure it out)
<robotgeek> mike, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<robotgeek> mike: check if your card is listed
<_kaeru> I need help setting up my wireless card. It works if I use iwconfig to set the channes, essid, and wep key but I cant figure out how do this automatically at boot
<_kaeru> I've been playing with /etc/network/interfaces but nothings worked
<robotgeek> _kaeru, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<mike> robotgeek, it's not listed on that site you gave me but if you go here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#L  and go to 20 under L it's listed there, but i'm not sure what to do from there (also, i'm using the adaptor on USB1.1)
<robotgeek> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<joel86> hello,, when i install linux/kubuntu witch system on the list should i pick and what shoult i take for sys if i just want one partition for space
<Nemezis> hi me again
<Nemezis> I installed Nvidia newest drivers but still when watching DVDs, the show is very slow
<_kaeru> Nemezis: Have you enabled DMA for your drive?
<hugelmopf> joel86: out of which list?
<Nemezis> _kaeru: yes I have
<Nemezis> _kaeru: whoups
<Nemezis> nope
<Nemezis> hdparm ?
<Nemezis> what command enables dma ?
<hugelmopf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<vega-> hdparm
<_kaeru> edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<tictric> ah, yes 64bit goes right smooth. I just wonder why I didn't install it earlier.
<joel86> hugelmopf:when i install kubuntu i get a list of what ui want to install on witch partition,,, like exp 3 exp2
<hugelmopf> joel86: ok, i understand. if you don't have any personal preference, you might want to go for ext3 as main partition file system.
<hugelmopf> joel86: this is only the choice about which filesystem (like FAT or NTFS in windows).
<joel86> ye ok,, but there are like 10 choises
<hugelmopf> joel86: as i said... use ext3.
<joel86> ok,, and the partition that i just want for space ??
<hugelmopf> joel86: do you want to access it from windows as well?
<Blippe> joel86, ext3 is for you! all the way, most of the others are primarily for old or not for the home-user!
<hugelmopf> joel86: if you have to access that space from windows, then you should choose VFAT as file system.
<Blippe> oh, and (as hugelmopf was going to say) if you want to have a double boot system and both systems was going to use the files , use fat!
<joel86> ok,, i dont have windows on my computer so,, vfat or the other ??
<hugelmopf> joel86: ext3
<Blippe> ext3 joel86
<joel86> yes i got that ext on one parttition,, but i have to have some system on my second partition ?
<hugelmopf> if you want to store files on there: yes you need a file system.
<Blippe> use ext3 on that one too!
<joel86> dont i get the same things on myc both partitions if i do that ??
<hugelmopf> joel86: this is only the file system, not files.
<hugelmopf> joel86: it is what you call "formatting a drive/partition" under windows
<joel86> but i dont have windows
<hugelmopf> joel86: right, this was just an analogy.
<Blippe> I don't really think you will ever see any difference whichever fs you choose!
<joel86> ah ok =) ,, well i try whit that =)
<dell500> how do  you mount the ipod with out it being read only?
<Blippe> and (on a sidenote) even ubotu claims that http://www.fs-driver.org/ is good enough to use with win and thereby having an ext3fs won't stop your windowsing needs :D
<Blippe> !ext3
<ubotu> somebody said ext3 was a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/wrote from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Blippe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Blippe> dell500 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<dell500> thanks
<_mehmet> how can i reboot on konsole
<tictric> _mehmet: I bet
<_mehmet> I bet
<_mehmet> should i write i bet
<_mehmet> :)
<hugelmopf> _mehmet: "sudo reboot"?
<dell500> nope, that doesn't work
<Blippe> so, your ipod does show up on the desktop, but as an readonly device?
<Blippe> dell500 check which user is the owner of the files
<Knowerrors> Is there a way to bring up the alt+tab prog switching menu, using only mouse buttons?  For example (click/hold left, then right, then release), like a mouse gesture, but only using the buttons
<dell500> good call Blippe
<dell500> says root is...
<Flosoft> hey
<dell500> is there a way to change owners or something, like chown...
<Blippe> dell500 check how chown wors then: sudo chown (parameters)
<Flosoft> does anyone know why Kaffeine crashes often with Xine?
<Blippe> flosoft, good question, i'm still awaiting the answer to that... Althugh, for some strange reason, mine just stopped crashing one day...
<Blippe> i can't start noatun nowodays instead
<Flosoft> plssss ... I would need a fix of that!
<Knowerrors> Any Gmail users here?  I am trying to send an email with 2 png attachments, one is 100k the other 90k, the message never sends with konq, same with opera, and firefox says "document contains no data" after a few minutes, any help please... I can send same attachments fine with yahoo email
<neoncode> Hey is their anyway to reuse my win XP Home installl to run windows programs on linux?
<Knowerrors> neoncode: I think vmware would work for you, Ive heard theres a free version for desktop users...
<Steven_M> hi all
<Panzerboy> any idea why on my brand new kubuntu the dns resolving takes ages?
<hugelmopf> Panzerboy: could be IPv6 related issues. try the following workaround:
<hugelmopf> export KDE_NO_IPV6="true"
<hugelmopf> ^^ add this to ~/.bashrc
<hugelmopf> and restart KDE
<Panzerboy> hugelmopf: ok, i will
<Panzerboy> thanks a bunch!
<Puaff> hugelmopf: what yor are saying is only ralated to kde apps?
<hugelmopf> Puaff: yes
<hugelmopf> Panzerboy: i forgot to mention that. did you have problems with non-KDE applications?
<Panzerboy> hugelmopf: didn't try yet
<Panzerboy> hugelmopf: don't seem to have any non-kde apps installed :)
<Panzerboy> hugelmopf: as i said, it's a brand new kubuntu installation
<hugelmopf> Panzerboy: if the above works and you want to make it system wide, add "KDE_NO_IPV6=true" to /etc/environment.
<Panzerboy> hugelmopf: oki
<Panzerboy> hugelmopf: i'm just in the process of an upgrade to kde 3.5, so i'll try the workaround as soon as the upgrade is finished
<Panzerboy> which will be in a half of hour or so
<Panzerboy> one thing though that surprised me rather pleasantly is that the wireless network worked out of the box
<Panzerboy> i was prepared for a long struggle :)(
<Panzerboy> with windows drivers and printed docs to tackle it :)
<Puaff> Panzerboy: are you compiling kde yourself? In affirmative case, do you use kde from a /home/nnnnnnn directory?
<Puaff> Panzerboy: I mean, are you going to overwrite kde file packages?
<Panzerboy> Puaff: i am not compilling kde myself
<Panzerboy> Puaff: i am just upgrading from the packaged that ridell made
<glick> hi
<Puaff> Panzerboy: uops, I dint't know that there was a 3.5 package =:-)
<Panzerboy> Puaff: yes :)
<Panzerboy> Puaff: one sec
<Panzerboy> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<Panzerboy> here are the packages
<Puaff> Panzerboy: a lot of thx ;-)
<Panzerboy> Puaff: you're welcome
<Jestre> Which firefox do I install?  'firefox' or 'mozilla-firefox'?
<Panzerboy> Puaff: you have to add ridell's gpg key to your ring
<nalioth> Jestre: they are both the same
<Panzerboy> Puaff: go to kubuntu.org and there on the homepage there is a link that explains how to do it
<Puaff> Panzerboy: I'll take a look, many thx
<Jestre> nalioth: Thanks
<Panzerboy> Puaff: you're welcome
<glick> thinking of givin kubuntu a shot
<glick> vs ubuntu
<glick> heard kubuntu has a much tighter and sexier desktop than ubuntu
<Blippe> glick tighter?
<glick> tighter as in more intergrated
<glick> more organized
<Knowerrors> glick: youre asking people who are alread biased towards kubuntu :)
<Blippe> glick, just do a "sudo apt-get install kde"
<tictric_> glick: just use the two of them alongside eachother and find out which one you like better
<Knowerrors> I agree that it is, and has more features and customization
<hugelmopf> glick: even better "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Blippe> glick, answer the questions and restart!
<glick> heh yeah
<glick> i need to do a re-install anyway
<Puaff> glick: I have been an gnome user for many time, I made the mistake "apt-get install kde" in ubuntu, now I'm always in kde
<Panzerboy> glick: you're right, kde is tighter AND SEXIER than gnome :)
<glick> guess ill do that first to check it out though
<Knowerrors> If you want things simple, stay with Gnome/Ubuntu, they give you few choices, so less to think about, also less fun to use
<Panzerboy> glick: another thing you can try is the live cd
<Knowerrors> KDE Rules!
<Panzerboy> see if it's sexy enough for you :)
<Panzerboy> Knowerrors: yeah, even linus said it
<Panzerboy> so IT MUST be true
<glick> i need to buy a mouse
<Knowerrors> you can use kde with just keyboard
<Panzerboy> Puaff: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<glick> yeah i know i have laptop with a mouse on it
<Knowerrors> there are  hotkeys cusomization for sure
<glick> but i need a real mouse
<tictric_> glick: yep, it helps with kde
<Puaff> I began with KDE after reading a post of someone talking about why to change to kde
<glick> heh i have a dell inspiron 8200
<Puaff> I became interested in KDE because of the technical part of kde
<glick> its a portable desktop
<glick> clunkiest and heaviest freakin laptop there is
<Puaff> Panzerboy: ;)
<stevenj> I installed kdevelop to learn programming; however, kdevelop c/c++ (IDE), etc does not start using menu.  Is there something missing? I installed with adept. I do not get any errors
<glick> is kdevelop an IDE?
<Puaff> glick: yes
<Panzerboy> glick: some say so :)
<stevenj> yes
<glick> ugh im not a big IDE fan
<Panzerboy> stevenj: try to launch it from the cli
<stevenj> kdesigner will start
<Panzerboy> glick: yeah, vim powah!
<Puaff> glick: kdevelop is amazing
<Panzerboy> :)
<glick> also last time i used kdevelop it went down more often then a 2 dollar crack hoe
<stevenj> Panzerboy is there anyway to fix the menu?
<glick> Puaff, whats so great about kdevelop?
<tuskernini> hi there all... how do i replace gnome with kde when i have ubuntu installed?
<glick> tuskernini, apparently apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Panzerboy> tuskernini: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Panzerboy> but it won't replace gnome
<tuskernini> glick, ok, i am bussy doing that.. so i hope it works.. it just changes the desktop hey?
<Knowerrors> Anyone use this http://kidsquid.com/programs/ubuntu/firefox-1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.tar.gz for FF 1.5?
<Panzerboy> it will just add kde :)
<glick> one feature that i wish they had in an ide
<Panzerboy> stevenj: i have no idea, i don't have kdevelop installed yet
<glick> when i create a new struct
<tuskernini> thanx glick, panzerboy
<glick> in c
<glick> or a class in c++
<Blippe> why install libakode2 instead of akode?
<Panzerboy> stevenj: i have just finished installing kubuntu and i am upgrading to kde 3.5 now
<glick> when i use that struct like Point pt; it would highlight the new data type
<Puaff> glick: it is very integrated, it is very useful, I think it lacks of online api help facilities
<Puaff> glick: like eclipse, netbeans, etc.
<tuskernini> glick, when i install kubuntu-desktop, does it remove gnome-desktop?
<tictric> tuskernini: no
<Puaff> glick: it is like borland C++, do you remember?
<Panzerboy> another 8 minutes to go :)
<Panzerboy> eclipse is also good
<glick> tuskernini, no
<stevenj> tusk, I found that installing kubuntu (clean) is best
<tuskernini> tictrick: thanx, so i will be able to choose?
<glick> Puaff, yeah kina
<Panzerboy> a guy that worked on kdevelop, alexander dymo, created some plugins for kde development for eclipse
<Panzerboy> they looked kinda cool
<Panzerboy> didn't try them though
<tuskernini> stevenj, i still have to sort out data on the drive before doing that.. thanx
<hugelmopf> tuskernini: yes, you will be able to choose on login
<tictric> tuskernini: yep, but as stevenj pointed out there might some config difficulties but they are not very significant and can be fixed later on if you stay with kde
<tuskernini> tictric: i chose kdm ... as default
<tictric> tuskernini: that's not the point but if you are not a native english speaker you might have some trouble with locales
<glick> it has been  a long time since i used a kde
<glick> heh i mean an ide
<tuskernini> tictrick, i do speak it well thanx, will play around with it anyway
<Puaff> glick: why don't you like an ide? they are useful to develop
<glick> Puaff, i dont know i just havent found any i really liked,
<Puaff> glick: maybe the success of java is not java itself, but its ide
<glick> i guess ill check it out
<glick> i dont really do gui programming
<glick> more systems programming
<stevenj> kdevelop multilaunguage will start
<Puaff> stevenj: do you know if online popup method help are going to be improved?
<juif> hello channel, i am trying to get Ardour to run on kubuntu. so far, it tells me i need to open JACK, well, apparently JACK was installed when Ardour was, but its not to be found anywhere.
<stevenj> I see-kdevel in kubuntu menu contains kdevelop not kdevelop3
<tuskernini> woops, installed kubuntu-desktop, and logged out... and the pc hung on login.. had to do a hard boot... booting now
<juif> also, since i installed ardour, my splash screen has been appearing only sometimes. other times a standard linux text scroll thing
<tuskernini> ok, kubuntu login screen, but on startup... still looks like gnome... with kubuntu programs added...
<Puaff> juif: I got the same, but I don't think it is important, in fact I would prefer to have only text screen
<Panzerboy> so brb
<Tm_T> tuskernini: err, you should choose KDE in login
<Panzerboy> kde 3.5, here i come :)
<stevenj> yes, that worked. :)
<Tm_T> tuskernini: there's "sessions" or similar somewhere there, you still have gnome as "default"
<tuskernini> Tm_T: i will look for it.. thanx
<Tm_T> np
<Puaff> tuskernini: do you want to have kdm as default login manager?
<Tm_T> Puaff: he already has, as he said
#kubuntu 2006-01-20
<Knowerrors> On Desktop setup, theres a section under general behavior show icons "allow programs in desktop window"  , what programs can be used? Anything useful?
<Panzerboy> back
<Panzerboy> hmm ... same problem
<Panzerboy> connecting to servers takes so long
<tuskernini> puaff: yes i want to play around with kdm
<tuskernini> puaff: i get the kdm logon, and just tried to choose kde as the session... looks like it is worling... :-)
<tuskernini> working!
<Puaff> tuskernini: then? there is no problem :-)
<Puaff> Panzerboy: did you try nslookup?
<Panzerboy> Puaff: apparently the problem is not with the dns
<Blippe> i don't like the way konqueror searches on a page, is it possible to get a firefox-like search?
<Panzerboy> for example for a ping www.something.com, it resolves something.com very very quickly
<Panzerboy> but when i try to go to a web site, konqueror stays like 1 minute until it starts downloading something from there
<Panzerboy> once it starts, the speed is all right
<Puaff> this only happens with konqueror?
<tuskernini> puaff: yep no problem, just have to start playing in kdm! thanx for the help, just have a bunch of programs i have to get rid of now... without loosing precious emails and documents
<Panzerboy> Puaff: no, it happens also when i do an apt-get something
<Panzerboy> and also with wget
<Panzerboy> it says: connecting ... then when it finally starts downloading something, it's blazing fast
<glick> whats with the crappily small fonts in kubuntu?
<Panzerboy> now for example i'm downloading at 75 KBs
<Panzerboy> which is quite all right for the network i'm in right now
<Puaff> maybe a route problem?
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> maybe
<Panzerboy> let me check
<glick> anyone know why the fonts are all small and crappy?
<glick> is that the default or is it somehow conflicting with gnome fonts or something?
<Truly-Away> hey guys sorry but I have a dumb question. (I know you are probaly sick of newbs like me). Anyways here we go...
<Truly> I am burning kubuntu on a cd using nero
<Panzerboy> the routes seem all right
<glick> does anyone know about the fonts probleml?
<Blippe> Truly we are all newbs, otherwise we would be suing slackware :D
<Truly> lol
<Truly> and i selected burn on data cd
<Panzerboy> wtf can be wrong??
<Blippe> *using, not suing!
<Truly> that will burn an iso right?
<Panzerboy> wow
<Panzerboy> ifconfig gives me a sit0???
<Panzerboy> what is that?
<Truly> you think blippe?
<Blippe> that will burn the iso to a cd right!
<glick> all gtk applications have small fonts?
<Puaff> Panzerboy: look at this, http://www.rau.edu.uy/ipv6/rh7-1.htm it is in spanish if you need translation, please tell me
<Blippe> sit stands for "simple internet transition" and is bassically a device
<Blippe>  capable of encapsulating ipv6 in ipv4 datagrams.
<Panzerboy> hmmm
<Panzerboy> maybe that is the cause of all this pain
<Panzerboy> how can i get rid of it?
<Panzerboy> even though i've set KDE_NO_IPV6 to true
<Panzerboy> i still get that
<Blippe> glick, system settings - appearence - gtk styles and fonts
<Puaff> Blippe: it is configured in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Panzerboy> Puaff: not as far as i can see
<Panzerboy> maybe it has something to do with the fact that i'm on a wireless network ?
<Panzerboy> sadly, it's the only network i can access at the moment
* Panzerboy is in a hotel
<Puaff> I also am on a wifi
<Blippe> iwconfig?
<Truly> lol i just burned it and now its coming up as an audio cd
<Truly> wierd
<Puaff> Panzerboy: then, it could be a problem of the hotel network
<Panzerboy> Blippe: i can see some things, i can paste it to you if you want
<Panzerboy> Puaff: well, in windows worked perfectly :(
<Blippe> Truly, you've never burnt a data-cd before?
<Truly> not with nero
<Blippe> Panzerboy: sudo lshw -C network
<Panzerboy> Blippe: again, lots of things :)
<Puaff> Blippe: nice command, I didn't know it ;)
<Blippe> Panzerboy pastebin?
<Panzerboy> yeah, let's wait until it loads :(
<Blippe> Truly, ok, long time since i used nero, but there should be a open iso or open image, or use .cue or something!
<Truly> what do you use blippe?
<Truly> cuz i could just mount it but i need to bring it to this shit computer i have to install it on that
<Blippe> Truly, i don't have a win-comp at all right now...
<Blippe> actually i don't have a comp with a cd-reader at all
<Truly> for the burn it wants me to pick a drive. either d: (my cd drive) but it is saying it has to be a dvd/rw disk. or an un-labelled drive called image recorder (cd-r/rw)
<Truly> i picked the un-labelled one last time and i got this audio cd. so i guess i need to put in a dvd disk
<Panzerboy> Blippe: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FtewiF20.html - this is the iwconfig
<Truly> i normally dont have any reason to burn data disks so i dont exactly know :P
<Blippe> I hate when people just leave after you've told them how to maybe solve the problem and they never tell if it started working after that... :D
<juif> hello channel, i am trying to get Ardour to run on kubuntu. so far, it tells me i need to open JACK, well, apparently JACK was installed when Ardour was, but its not to be found anywhere.
<Truly> lol blippe
<Truly> anyways you think thats right? that i should burn it on a dvd
<Blippe> Panzerboy, ifconfig and lshw?
<Panzerboy> Blippe: http://rafb.net/paste/results/MVjs5t98.html - and this is the other thingy
<Blippe> ok
<Blippe> Truly, have you dl the dvd version or the kubuntu-version?
<Truly> good question lol
<Truly> kubuntu-5.10-install-i386 - that doesnt help does it?
<Truly> let me check
<Truly> i downloaded PC (Intel x86) install CD
<Blippe> Truly, that is the cd, you should burn it on a cd!
<Panzerboy> Blippe: and finally - http://rafb.net/paste/results/Wwvqoh76.html - ifconfig eth1
<Truly> yeh. grrr. stupid nero. actually probably more like stupid me lol
<glick> is it me or are kde fonts horrible
<Puaff> glick: kde fonts are the same as gnome ubuntu fonts, at least in my system
<Tm_T> same fonts
<glick> Puaff, they seem tiny and hard to read
<Tm_T> different settings maybe?
<Tm_T> glick: configuration is the word
<Puaff> glick: no, it looks nice
<Panzerboy> well, anyways, i gotta go to sleep
<Panzerboy> will investigate more on this tomorrow
<glick> i like the solid fonts like that come with default ubuntu
<Panzerboy> thanks a lot to everybody!
<Puaff> Panzerboy: good luck tomorrow
<Panzerboy> thanks
<Panzerboy> c u
<Panzerboy> bye
<Blippe> I wonder if he checked his firewall
<Puaff> I always think about that in XP but not in linux
<Blippe> nobody asked him?
<glick> maybe its just like that cause somehow its scewing up with the gnome install that i used previously
<glick> ill play with it
<Puaff> I think not
<glick> i need to do a full reinstall anyway
<Blippe> glick, sometimes a restart (a complete restart) does fix it... my fonts look screwy sometimes when i restarts X
<glick> yeah maybe
<Truly> blippe from the looks of it you are the resident kubuntu expert :)
<Truly> probably get pm'd by like 50 people a day asking for help haha
<Blippe> especially if i logged into gnome and then didn't turn off the computer before going back to kde...
<glick> hmm
<Blippe> not really, i did have most of these problems like three weeks ago...
<Blippe> I never quit screwing around with the system, and have read a lot of the discussions going on in here and at #ubuntu
<Truly> you had these problems 3 weeks ago and you are already confident enough to completely switch off of windows?
<Truly> wow
<glick> i havent used windows since like 2000
<Blippe> oh, i did actually drop my windows hd on the floor (didn't work after) and the dvd-writer withit, so i'm pretty much stuck until i get another hd and cd-reader
<Blippe> the only thing i really miss is a working foobar2000 and tag.exe :D
<glick> lets see what happens when i plug in my firewire drive
<dec0ding> can Kubuntu be installed from ISO mounted on other computer in one LAN ?
<dec0ding> like NFS installation or HTTP one?
<Blippe> dec0ding, I saw a guide for that in the forums...
<dec0ding> where are the forums?
<Blippe> wait a sec
<glick> wow amarok kicks ASSS
<glick> heh
<Blippe> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
* kkathman reminds people that ubuntuforums is not a sanctioned forum, and would suggest most inquiries consult the wiki first
<dec0ding> thanks Blippe
<Blippe> ok, a guide from the wiki then: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OnNFSDrive?highlight=%28nfs%29%7C%28install%29
<Puaff> I'm going to bed, good night all
<Blippe> glick, so did the firewire-drive work?
<Blippe> of course it did :D
<glick> Blippe, heh yeah
<glick> amarok is amazingggg
<juif> i dont like amarok :)
<Blippe> me neither, feels bloathed...
<Tm_T> Blippe: aye, it's not meant to be lightweight
<Tm_T> Blippe: to me it's just the player
<glick> its meant to be a full featured app
<Tm_T> aye
<Blippe> (but friends like it, and that get songs from what you are listening to are really nice at parties, especially now when there is a replaygain-thingie)
<Tm_T> Blippe: you should use svn version, have something fun to test every week :p
<rmn30> has anybody had success with xine and flac?
<Tm_T> hum, I don't use either
<juif> in my book, a player that wont let you sort your collection by path and filename isnt worth my time :)
<rmn30> i prefer the xine engine for amarok (it works mostly)
<rmn30> but it seems to choke on flac
<Tm_T> juif: true, but you can
<Blippe> Oh, ok, i will explain myself better then. It is bloated in all the areas I don't really need, but sure they are nice, and miss the stuff i feel are downright sinfull to don't have!
<juif> so, no one knows about Ardour and JACK ?
<juif> tm_t , i can ? oh... i never got around to find out how, ill give it another look.
<Blippe> "to don't have" . wtf kind of language is that?
<juif> ive been using XMMS
<Tm_T> juif: add more columns to your playlist ;)
<juif> tm_t : hm.. i thought i looked for that...  i'll re-install it sometimes, i need something that will handle many gigs
<Tm_T> hehe
* Tm_T can't stand anymore winamp 2.x clones, had enough of it already
<juif> i never said i liked it
<juif> it gets the job done tho
<juif> i havent found anything else that is halfway decent in the pre-compiled list, and i dont know how to compile
<Blippe> I crave a player which can sort my files this way: $if(%compilation%,,$if($stricmp($left(%artist%,4),The ),$substr(%artist%,5,$len(%artist%)),%ARTIST%) - %date% - )%Album% %disc% - $num(%TRACKNUMBER%,6)
<Tm_T> juif: compiling is easy
<johndarkhorse> juif: what are you looking for?
<juif> audio apps mostly
<Tm_T> Blippe: well, how about using alsaplayer? or script what pies stuff to gst -> alsa
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell juif about compile
<juif> but for now i have to go eat. i will return later, feel free to tell me the procedure in private messages :)
<johndarkhorse> juif: if you don't get sorted, as nalioth on monday or tuesday
<juif> nalioth, okay
<Blippe> Well, i still had to create my own database and playlist...
<juif> oh , ok  i will read the website
<Blippe> not just them, but the progs which handle them
<Tm_T> Blippe: script, that's all :p
<Tm_T> evil script
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Blippe> I probably would need to create a gui for it, and well, i'm not quite up for it!
<Paradosso> I want to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu. One I install kubuntu-desktop and kde, am I able to say I am on kubuntu?
<Blippe> Paradosso, yes
<Paradosso> is it really that easy? :)
<Blippe> when you install, you will get the chance to choose between gdm and kdm choose kdm, wait until the install is finished, and reboot!
<Paradosso> what about uninstalling gnome then?
<Blippe> after reboot, you will have a new login manager, and in the loginmanager you will be able to choose between gnome and kde EVERY TIME you logout!
<nlindblad> hello
<Blippe> oh, uninstalling gnome, that is another matter!
<Hobbsee> Blippe: login, surely, not logout?
<Blippe> Paradosso, there is a few people who have talkd about uninstalling gnome, but noone really knows of a surefire way to get rid of it all...
<Blippe> Hobbsee, hrrm, yeah... login...
<Hobbsee> !+removegnome
<ubotu> well, removegnome is to fully remove gnome, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96046
<Hobbsee> Blippe: ^
<Blippe> dammit, where have you been all those other times ???
<Hobbsee> Blippe: me?  asleep
<Blippe> you better!
<Hobbsee> also, you can get to both gnome and kde from kdm and gdm - the login screen makes no difference
<Paradosso> many thanks Blippe and Hobbsee
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: alo
<Hobbsee> no problems Paradosso
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> what's up
<Blippe> Hobbsee, yes, but most people get annoyed when they can't restart or turn off the computer without turning of kde and then using kdm for that!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: have you seen my kedubuntu pics?
<Hobbsee> thinking of having a shower, and testing out a cd...oh, and eating breakfast, before going to work
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: don't think, act :p
<Hobbsee> yeah, walking someone though an installation though
<Paradosso> uninstalling gnome
* Hobbsee is back
<`Nomad> hi.. I'm doing some web development on my machine, using apache2 as the webserver..  is there caching on teh server-side that I'm not familiar with?  I change logos, clear caches in teh browsers, restart apache and still get the old logo?
<`Nomad> or is this more of a Apache channel question?
<glick> is there anyway i can make the panel clock display in 12 hour format?
<tictric> right click on it
<glick> tictric, yeah i dont see a toggle for that anywhere
<tictric> I could've sworn :)
<tictric> derfnam
<Knowerrors> Hey all, I just installed FF as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29, when I try to start it, it says there is already a Firefox running, which there isn't... any help?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: try killall firefox, then try again
<Blippe> killall firefox?
<Knowerrors> tried that, there is no firefox running
<Knowerrors> I looked at ps -aux, nada firefox or mozilla related
<Knowerrors> killall firefox-bin firefox-bin: no process killed
<Blippe> me previous statement was not a question addressed to Hobbsee, more like a gently push for Knowerrors to get in the right direction
<tictric> a *ps ax|grep firefox* shows no firefox?
<Hobbsee> oh, fair enough
<Knowerrors> 11041 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep firefox
<tictric> 11419 ?        Sl     0:23 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin -a firefox
<tictric> log out, log back in (shrug)
<Knowerrors> did that for kde
<Knowerrors> could try rebooting
<tictric> Knowerrors: that's not windows :-)
<Knowerrors> are there any lock files to look for? leftover from my old FF setup maybe
<Knowerrors> fixed it!  something was wrong with the profile files, recopied them and all is good
<Knowerrors> To anybody using FF 1.5, which of the 3 update methods in the wiki did you choose and why?
<juif> i cant record sound, using the latest kubuntu with ALSA and a sound blaster audigy
<juif> plays fine
<juif> wont record at all
<juif> cant start JACK
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: out of what what and what?
* Hobbsee goes to look
<Prozac> Hmmm is amaroK not able to use the ID3v2 tags for mp3 files? or is there just a limit on the length that can be displayed in the playlist window?
<Hobbsee> oh, that
<Knowerrors> right
<Knowerrors> Im on a single user system, so I think the first method would be fine
<Knowerrors> I assume
<Hobbsee> i usually use the last method
<Hobbsee> but ff1.5 is in dapper by default, so i'm not sure what's happening there
<Hobbsee> i know that i can finally install and update extensions though!
<jariep1__> hi all
<jariep1__> what text editor can I run as root in kubuntu?
<Blippe> any!
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: my fav Zoomy extension won't work in 1.5 :(
<Blippe> kdesu "name of program"
<Blippe> jariep1__, alt-f2 - "kdesu kate" for example
<jariep1__> ok
<Blippe> if you have gnome you could use gksudo instead of kdesu
<jariep1__> Blippe, Thank you
<Blippe> np
<tictric> n8
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: to zoom in and out?  works here, i think
<Knowerrors> nope, I had to use https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=472&application=firefox instead
<Knowerrors> Can anyone tell me what kwebdesktop, and the run programs in desktop window are for?
<Paradosso> I'm on kubuntu, painless transition
<Paradosso> need some help finding basic functions
<Paradosso> i.e. 1) where do set keybindings in KDE and 2) where do I set apps which I'd like to have run on every KDE boot
<os2mac> like what Paradosso?
<Paradosso> any hints os2mac ?
<Paradosso> I see there is no taskbar too, how do i set one?
<os2mac> as far as the programs on startup thing goes... just leave them open and and logoff....
<os2mac> that will start them back up on startup.
<Paradosso> the other couple of things?
<os2mac> by keybindings you mean?
<Paradosso> I mean e.g. I press win+f and firefox starts
<os2mac> keybindings are set in system settings>Regional & Accessibility
<johnflux> Hey all
<Knowerrors> how do you cleanly uninstall superkaramaba themes?
<Paradosso> hi, how do I go to autostart w/ konqueror?
<Fusionfox> how can i active real transparency on kde?
<ccc_> Paradosso: ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Fusionfox> Kubuntu*
<_johnflux> Fusionfox: you need to setup composite and run a composite manager
<_johnflux> Fusionfox: that should be enough info for you to google the rest if you are interested in doing so
<Fusionfox> _johnflux: yeah thanks a lot =)
<jariep1__> Where in kubuntu do I configure the PATH variable?
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> for some reason katapult isnt coming up with alt+space anymore
<_jeff> does anyone know why that might be?
<_jeff> guys?
<jariep1__> hi _jeff
<_jeff> jariep1: hey
<_jeff> jariep1: do you use katapult?
<Blippe> what is the right way to do this: [rename " ??" " 0??" "alfa ?? (extra)"] ???????
<jariep1__> _jeff, sorry I was on another machine
<jariep1__> no, am not familiar with katapult
<jariep1__> what kind of application is it?
<jariep1__> where should I define my PATH variable system wide?
<Fusionfox> how can i give an especific user privileg over a HDD?
<jager> moo
<Fusionfox> hello??
<kkathman> howdy Knowerrors :)
<sorush20_> guys where are the kubuntu headers?
<sorush20_> kde headers?
<sorush20_> where is libjpeg?
<Knowerrors> HeyHey kkathman :)
<Rocco83> packages.ubuntu.com
<Knowerrors> wuz krackin
<_clem> hi there.. I have a problem with my sound card... anyone could help ?
<kkathman> Knowerrors: just installed a dual boot system - breezy and SUSE
<Knowerrors> Nice, I would be running SUSE only myself, except I have custom things that were easier to compile with Debian, including self made kernel
<sorush20_> anyone here using show imag
<sorush20_> showimg
<sorush20_> the lateest version?
<owner> whats faster suse or ubuntu
<Knowerrors> I think SUSE is personally
<Knowerrors> the most recent one
<owner> what about supersuse
<owner> i keep hearing about that
<Knowerrors> you can see for example by downloading the suse single disk install cd and check for yourself
<Knowerrors> they have optimized for 686, have prelinking, some kernel patches, and other enhancements
<owner> whats better yast or apt-get
<Knowerrors> supersuse is the bleeding edge version of opensuse
<Knowerrors> I like Synaptic best
<kkathman> Knowerrors: this is just SUSE10
<Knowerrors> Suse10 has some of the enhancements from the super project
<Knowerrors> I think you can use Synaptic with rpms (what Suse uses), not sure
<Knowerrors> and I guess apt-get also
<clemens> ubotu:ejabberd
<ubotu> clemens: Wish i knew
<owner> i remember i used a really old version of suse a long time ago
<owner> like 1998
<owner> lol
<clemens> Anyone ther who can help with ejabberd?
<Knowerrors> Suse has excellent hardware support and config tools... best in linux Ive heard, Mandrake tools are close second
<Knowerrors> Debian/Ubuntu really has nothing that compares yet, Ubuntu is going forward with the idea that everything should just work with no user input or adjusting...
<owner> i was never impressed with mandrake
<johnflux> I had mandrake on my laptop for ages
<Knowerrors> yeah, same here, always buggy
<johnflux> but I couldn't work out how to upgrade the thing
<johnflux> so I switched to kubuntu
<johnflux> that way I only have to do apt-get upgrade   from time to time
<owner> mandrake didnt detect usb keyboard and auto setup network dhcp
<owner> ubuntu does
<owner> but it might be better now
<johnflux> on mandrake and suse you need to burn dvd's all the time
<owner> i tried it a few years ago
<clemens> ubotu:jabber
<ubotu> Wish i knew, clemens
<Knowerrors> Suse is free now, both the OpenSuse and Official version with codecs and nonfree plugs
<Knowerrors> !jabber
<clemens> ubotu:!jabber
<ubotu> clemens: Are you smoking crack?
<Knowerrors> clemens: what are you looking for help with on jabber?
<owner> is opensuse better than the official version
<owner> or which is better
<Knowerrors> official, since it comes with all the extras
<clemens> Knowerrors:ejabberd
<Knowerrors> clemens: I aint a bot, you gotta be more specific
<clemens> Knowerrors: sorry, connection refused on 5222
<owner> !obotu
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, owner
<Knowerrors> clemens: maybe its your iptables setup? or physical firewall? 5222 port closed?
<clemens> Knowerrors: jabber ports are open AFIKS
<clemens> Knowerrors: I will chack again. please wait.
<Knowerrors> owner: http://www.opensuse.org/Download , the Eval version has the extras, open doesn't
<Knowerrors> both are free and unlimited use for personal non biz
<Knowerrors> The Evaluation edition of SUSE Linux contains some proprietary components such as Adobe Acrobat Reader, RealNetworks RealPlayer, Sun Java Runtime Environment and Macromedia Flash Player. The Evaluation edition does not time out in any way.
<Knowerrors> If you prefer you can download and use the Open Source Software (OSS) edition of SUSE Linux 10.0 that includes only open source components:
<clemens> Knowerrors: diabled firewall. same error. Status Node ejabberd@xxx is started. Status: started
<Knowerrors> clemens: don't know then, try asking in #ubuntu, its more crowded but more experienced people
<clemens> Knowerrors: thanks :-)
<jager> how do i make double clicking on the title bar windowshade the window instead of maximizing it?
<Knowerrors> right click on it, go to configure window behaviour
<Martin__> Hey guys... I was wondering if anyone could tell me if we can teak the number of concurrent ftp download in konqueror?
<Knowerrors> the Actions
<jager> is that globak Knowerrors?
<Knowerrors> yes
<jager> thanks :)
<Martin__> anybody?
<psi_force> hi all using drake and it very nice however, after the latest updates courier-auth and a bunch of other services fail to start. restarting /etc/init.d/networking after bootup fixes the problem but looking for more perminent solution. ideas?
<psi_force> hi all using drake and it very nice however, after the latest updates courier-auth and a bunch of other services fail to start. restarting /etc/init.d/networking after bootup fixes the problem but looking for more perminent solution. ideas?
<Knowerrors> psi_force: do you mean Mandrake?  specific os question like that should go in their own irc
<jager> how do i change the system default browser to firefox?
<jager> ahh i found it never mind
<psi_force> knowerrors: no I'm talking dapper drake
<_chris> is dapper anywhere near stable enough to upgrade to from breezy?
<Fusionfox> i used sudo chmod -rwxrwxrwx /media/hdb1, and now i cannot even access it, it says i dont have enough permissions.. what can i do!?
<hawking> remount it
<christopher> I'm running kubuntu 5.10.  I installed the java jre 1.5.0_06 to /usr/src/jre1.5.0_06...  I pointed Konqueror java path to /usr/bin/java  However, all the places where there should be a java applet have a grey box with "Loading Applet" in the middle. and it never loads :(  what am I doing wrong?
<fangorious> wish i could remember what i was going to ask in here ...
<Blippe_> Best                question                 ever                :D
<fangorious> does konqueror have an autoscroll feature similar to firefox and IE? (middle-click not on a link to scroll-lock the pointer)
<fangorious> lively bunch tonight
<RickKnight> I think we all forgot what we're here for.
<rance> high kids
<rance> anybody know how to deactivate automount of a cd in kde?
<fangorious> rance: pretty sure i've seen a setting for it before, see if i can find it again
<fangorious> rance do you get a list of actions to take, possibly include "No Action" and a checkbox to remember that action?
<rance> nope, konqeror(sp?) just tries to open the cd no matter what, and if its audio kcd will autostart, and if its a blank cd that I havent written to yet konq gives me an error
<fangorious> rance: i'm sure the preference is there somewhere, but i can't seem to find it right now
<rance> I found a bunch of CDs that werent labeled, so the autostart bit is nice while im looking at all the data, but its anoying when you stick in an audio cd and konq opens anyway
<fangorious> is there a way to change the icons for search engines in the search bar plugin for konqueror?
<Fusionfox> how can i merge 2 partitions on a HDD to make only one?
<e_machinist> What does it mean when I start kaffeine and it says "Kaffeine Part not found..."
<e_machinist> ?
<fangorious> Fusionfox: you mean literally one, or so that they are accessed as one mount?
<johnflux> [[hello] ] 
<johnflux> #hello
<fangorious> johnflux: hi
<Fusionfox> fangorious: well yeah i got hda1 and hda2 i wanna make it only hda1
<johnflux> fangorious: i'm fixing bugs in konversation for kubuntu release
<fangorious> what kind of fs do they have?
<Fusionfox> ?? me or john??
<Fusionfox> fangorious: is that question for me or for johnflux?
<johnflux> Fusionfox: you
<fangorious> Fusionfox: sorry, i looked away for a second
<Fusionfox> fangorious: eehh no prob, ehh they are ext3
<fangorious> Fusionfox: parted could probably shrink hda2 to the min and enlarge hda1 to use that space, then you could move the data over to hda1, then get rid of hda2 of enlarge hda1 to take the rest of the space
<Fusionfox> well to be more exactly hda2 is going to be formatted...
<rance> whats the command line to eject a cd and if its mounted unmount it?
<fangorious> rance: eject cdrom
<Fusionfox> fangorious: or to better say deleted... so how could i do that?
<rance> they really made it that obvious huh, ok
<fangorious> rance: ;)
<fangorious> Fusionfox: you should read the documentation on parted. I personally use PartitionMagic for all my partitioning needs.
<rance> ya know getting used to a new distro is a time consuming process, but so far I really like kubuntu, it has all my favorite parts of all distros that I tried
<Fusionfox> do partition magic works on kubuntu?
<fangorious> Fusionfox: it's windows only, but the cd is bootable so i never even install it. (it's a commercial proprietary app, but it supports ext2/ext3 partitions just fine)
<rance> I have an older version of partition magic and it makes ext2/3 partitions and swap spaces, so I dont see why it wouldnt work
<duckdown> Is there any easy way to uninstall libglib2.0-0 ?  aptitude wont let me do it because 3 programs depend on it.  Should I uninstall those programs first?
<fangorious> duckdown: that would be one way to do it without messing up future use of tools like aptitude or apt
<rance> fangorious, I made a custom cd with the boot floppy from partition magic that had partition magic, and drive image on one cd
<fangorious> rance: cool
<Fusionfox> fangorious: but lets say hda2 is just only free space without fs how can i enlarge hda1 to take all over hda2?
<glick> god damn my new mouse is sooo cool
<fangorious> Fusionfox: parted should let you delete hda2 (Creating free space) and then enlarge hda1. I don't know the commands within parted to do that though, try 'man parted'
<duckdown> brb
<e_machinist> When I try to run a dvd using Kaffeine I get a "can't read dvd title information" error, does anyone know how to remedy this?
<Fusionfox> fangorious: i just needed to hear about "parted", ill just google for it =P, thx man
<fangorious> glick: does it actually make your (linux) webbrowser go back when clicking the thumb button?
<fangorious> Fusionfox: np
<glick> no it just changes colors
<glick> red green, blue indigo purple violet
<glick> its awesome
<fangorious> the whole rainbow! is it gay? :p
<Fusionfox> oh oh another thing.... i just see that my linux uses 100% of ram and doesnt touches swap, could it be posible that swap is not active??, and how could i make sure that it is available for use?
<e_machinist> I cannot eject or unmount my DVD drive using KDE (right click menu)... Does anyone know how to fix this?
<fangorious> Fusionfox: linux memory usage is something that confuses many newcomers. basically it keeps things cached in ram until ram fills up and something new needs to be loaded, at which time something will be swapped out of memory
<PaloDeQueso> For some reason I can't seem to start a vncserver, it says that "Fatal server error, couldn't open default font: fixed"???
<fangorious> Fusionfox: if you run the command 'free' in a terminal, it will tell you how much swap space is present, used, and free.
<Fusionfox> ohhh
<Fusionfox> let me try it
<e_machinist> Fusionfox: try "free -m" to see the results in megabytes (for simplicity sake).
<rance> e_machinist: if the last command to your dvd drive from kde was corrupted then kde can not continue to use the device until the error is cleared, im having the same trouble with a cdrom drive, I have to tell it to eject in a terminal window
<Fusionfox> Swap:         1474          0       1474
<Fusionfox> Mem:           504        498          5
<Fusionfox> the format is total   used     free
<Fusionfox> >_< see
<Fusionfox> that g....ay =D how come it uses all my ram =P
<Fusionfox> i dont got nothing open =P
<Fusionfox> i got*
<rance> take a look at ksysguard in the "System" menu
<rance> e_machinist: that ksysguard was for you
<e_machinist> rance: when I try to eject from the konsole it says the drive is busy...
<rance> the process using the drive didnt completely exit and "let go" of the drive properly im guessing
<fangorious> Fusionfox: I already told you, it's keeping things cached from when you did have stuff open. The principle of locality indicates that those same apps and the same data are the most likely things to be loaded soon, so keeping it in memory means better performance
<rance> try to umount the device first
<fangorious> Fusionfox: if you start a new app and load new data, old unused stuff will be removed from memory
<rance> im outta here for awhile, be back later
<duckdown> Can someone tell me if there is a way to use the new version of gaim (2.x betas) with kubuntu?  I un-commented the backports line in my /etc/apt/sources.list but they still only have the old 1.5 version
<fangorious> Fusionfox: are you having trouble running multiple apps or working with multiple files?
<e_machinist> Hmm, I can't umount the drive through the terminal... and ksysguard does not appear to have a process running that is using the DVD...
<fangorious> e_machinist: try 'sudo fuser /dev/dvd'
<fangorious> probably famd
<Fusionfox> fangorious: well not really....
<Fusionfox> fangorious: runs almost flawless
<fangorious> Fusionfox: then i'd say it's working as intended (i currently only have 10 MB free, and I have a bunch of stuff open, and it's running just fine
<e_machinist> fangorious: no output is generated when I run that command.
<fangorious> e_machinist: then i don't think anything has an open file handle on/in it
<e_machinist> fangorious: hmm... what could be the problem with the thing then?
<fangorious> is there anything relevant in dmesg or /var/log/messages after a failed attempt to eject it?
<johnflux> e_machinist: use  sudo fuser -m /mnt/cdrom
<johnflux> or whatever your mount point is
<johnflux>  /media/dvd probably
<e_machinist> I tried ejecting using both kdesu and sudo as well...
<e_machinist> johnflux: that command returned no output.
<johnflux> e_machinist: type 'mount'.   where is the dvd mounted?
<e_machinist> johnflux: it is mounted at /dev/hdd
<johnflux> e_machinist: that's the device.  what is the other folder it gives
<johnflux> e_machinist: /media/dvd   or /media/cdrom  or  /mnt/something   etc
<johnflux> something like that
<e_machinist> johnflux: /media/cdrom0
<johnflux> okay do:  fuser -m /media/cdrom0
<johnflux> as root
<e_machinist> I just ejected it... by ejecting through Konq at /media...
<e_machinist> well... that was a strange experience... now I just gotta get dvd playback to work using Kaffeine haha.
<johnflux> e_machinist: it's a still a pita.  It doesn't help at all that it's illegal for us to ship it all setup nicely in the first place :(
<e_machinist> johnflux: Tell me about it.
<e_machinist> heh.
<johnflux> e_machinist: in the future, try:      fuser -km /media/cdrom0      to kill all processes stopping the cd from ejecting
<e_machinist> thanks johnflux, will do that in the future.
<e_machinist> johnflux: is there any way to make kaffeine use xine instead of gstreamer (that is what it is using right now)?
<fangorious> e_machinist: install kaffeine-xine
<e_machinist> fangorious: I have.
<fangorious> e_machinist: from the settings window, the first entry is Player Engine, with a sub menu to pick from all installed engines
<e_machinist> fangorious: yah, I just found that haha. Not used to kaffeine, making me look stupid.
<e_machinist> Thanks.
<fangorious> :)
<e_machinist> You would think the player engine choice would be in the settings stuff...
<fangorious> e_machinist: well stop thinking, that never gets anyone anywhere
<e_machinist> This I have found to be true. heh.
<e_machinist> Now darned adept won't run... goodness sakes. haha.
<e_machinist> hah... fourth times the charm.
<Knowerrors>  On this page http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=22881&id=1 and others when I click on download in Konq, it trys to open the file in Kate without asking, how do I stop this?
<fangorious> Knowerrors: in konqueror, Settings->Configure Konqueror->File Associations
<Knowerrors> fangorious: there are no entries for application pref :(
<fangorious> well, kde-look is giving you a text file of some type (no extension, or unrecognized extension) and handling it as configured in the 'text' group of File associations
<fangorious> Knowerrors: in the File Associations preferences, expand 'text', select 'plain' and go to the embedded tab. enable the checkbox for 'ask wether to save' and you will be prompted to save the file rather than opening it (just tested it)
<Knowerrors> fangorious: thx that worked, one other thing- how to make for all compressed files- default action for single click in konq to by extract here
<Knowerrors> ?
<fangorious> Knowerrors: the only way i know of would be to find those types in the File Associations preferences, and manually Add it, but I don't know what the syntax would like like. I'm not sure how to get entries from the Actions menu selected as the default response to left-click
<Knowerrors> fangorious: ok, what about for the Actions menu?  Cause the extract here option isn't on there under Right click Actions, just the open/preview with Ark
<fangorious> Knowerrors: I've noticed that I don't always get the Extract menu when right-clicking. I think it has to do with what profile that konqueror window is using (web vs file)
<fangorious> unfortunately, i can't find a way to make only web urls open in tabs of a konqueror window using the web profile (so clicking a folder on my desktop opens it in a tab in my web browsing konq window ...)
<Knowerrors> ahhh, ok, Im using web mode and have my /home open in a tab for browsing
<fangorious> Knowerrors: that's one thing i hate about konq. the two modes aren't separated enough
<fangorious> anyone know what the folder icon with a power cable/plug in front of it means?
* _drgnmyst is away: Away at the moment
<GameOver> hey guys... everytime i try to share my files with folder share.... i click on admin mode in sharing... folder properties... enter my password... yet the area is still greyed out and wont let me do anything... can anyone help?
<hayeah> i think that's a known bug
<hayeah> are you using gnome or kde?
<GameOver> kde
<hayeah> if kde, try:  kdesu systemsettings
<GameOver> i cant share anything
<GameOver> is that a command?
<GameOver> in terminal
<hayeah> ya, in the command line
<hayeah> that'll open up system settings with admin rights
<GameOver> i did that, now its not doin anything... did i need to write sudo first?
<hayeah> kdesu is like sudo
<hayeah> it asked for password right?
<GameOver> no
<GameOver> its just letting me type after
<GameOver> but it doesnt say my username@ whatever
<GameOver> either
<hayeah> ya
<hayeah> same thing
<hayeah> go ahead and see if you can add share
<GameOver> u mean the way i was tring b4?
<hayeah> i am helping you to deal with the "still-grey-out" problem
<hayeah> yes
<GameOver> when i go into configure sharing.... and admin
<GameOver> same thing
<hayeah> still greyed out?
<GameOver> yes
<hayeah> wait, are you doing this with konqueror or systemsettings?
<GameOver> settings
<GameOver> no
<GameOver> konquerer
<GameOver> just clicking on a folder.....then right clicking properties
<hayeah> oh
<GameOver> and then sharing. etc
<hayeah> i am guessing you can try: kdesu konqueror
<hayeah> but the better way to share though
<hayeah> is through systemsettings
<GameOver> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-joe" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<GameOver> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<GameOver> Error: "/tmp/kde-joe" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<GameOver> Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
<GameOver> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-joe" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<GameOver> Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-root"
<GameOver> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-joe" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<GameOver> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<GameOver> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-joe" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<hayeah> just try to do it with system settings
<GameOver> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-joe" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<GameOver> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<GameOver> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<GameOver> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-joe" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<GameOver> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<GameOver> thats what i got
<GameOver> just did
<GameOver> same thing
<GameOver> no difference
<hayeah> not sure what that's all about
<hayeah> let me see if i get what you are doing
<GameOver> ok
<hayeah> you open system settings with admin right
<hayeah> then you go to konqueror and click on the folder to try to share it?
<hayeah> and that doesn
<hayeah> and that doesn't work because it's greyed out in konqueror
<hayeah> is that what's happening?
<GameOver> i go to system settings....internet and network.... then file sharing
<GameOver> admin mode
<GameOver> still grayed out
<GameOver> thats how im going about it
<hayeah> mmmm...
<e_machinist> Are there any Kubuntu specific repositories? Or just the regular ubuntu ones?
<hayeah> i don't know then...
<hayeah> sorry, can't help
<hayeah> just regular ubuntu ones
<hayeah> unless you want to upgrade to KDE3.5
<GameOver> i should upgrade?
<hayeah> do you have nfs installed?
<GameOver> not sure
<hayeah> i think filesharing comes by default...
<e_machinist> I was thinking of upgrading to 3.5... 3.4 is solid for me right now though.
<hayeah> but... try  apt-get install nfs-common
<hayeah> see if it installs anything
<GameOver> i dont have it installed... but what will it do
<hayeah> you don't have nfs installed?
<e_machinist> NFS = Network File System, allows sharing between unix like operating systems.
<hayeah> isn't it by default?
<GameOver> i guess not
<GameOver> i never uninstalled it
<e_machinist> NFS is not usually installed by default. You have to set it up only if you need it.
<hayeah> oh... i forgot then
<hayeah> ok
<GameOver> i used samba to get into my network and it works
<aldreny> hiiii
<GameOver> but my windows network doesnt see this computer
<aldreny> ezayek ya hayah
<hayeah> sudo apt-get install nfs-common nfs-kernel-server
<GameOver> and i think its because nothing is technically bein shared
<hayeah> oh, you are using samba..
<aldreny> im using lunix
<GameOver> well im using samba to set up the workgroup
<hayeah> i don
<hayeah> i don't know anything about samba
<_aldreny> asl?
<GameOver> so what do u suggest for networking
<hayeah> I am not exactly an expert either
<e_machinist> SMB allows communication between windows and non windows operating systems.
<hayeah> just that I keep my own network simple, and go pure linux...
<GameOver> alright... hey i havhe another problem... on my brothers pc i installed  the nvidia drivers from automatix.... now i cant get into linux anymore
<hayeah> ha...
<GameOver> can i uninstall it somehow without having to reinistall kubuntu alltogether
<hayeah> kde won't start
<hayeah> or the wholet hing won't start?
<e_machinist> Do you have a Live CD?
<GameOver> it loads everything, but wont go into the "graphic interface" if u will... just seems to stop at the end of loading everything
<GameOver> no
<e_machinist> do you get a command prompt?
<e_machinist> or just nothing...
<GameOver> i just see everything that has been loaded
<GameOver> then thats it
<hayeah> do you get the login screen?
<GameOver> no
<hayeah> do you get terminal?
<aldreny> hiiiiiiiiiiiii    every body
<aldreny> im new user for kubunto
<hayeah> does ctrl-alt-f1 take you to terminal?
<e_machinist> Typically I would say that you should remove the nvidia package using a CLI either on the system or from a live cd... haha.
<GameOver> no.... is there anyway i can boot into a command prompt
* e_machinist is an ATI guy anyhow!
<GameOver> CLI?
<Blippe> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<e_machinist> Command Line Interface
<sampan> gameover  try booting into 'recovery mode'
<Blippe> command line interface
<Blippe> cli
<sampan> gameover  be on the lookout for a bunch of broken stuff even if you do get X/kde working again on that box.  i ended out having to do a complete reinstall after using automatix (but that was a couple months ago)
<hayeah> i used it fine though
<Altura> is there any way i make my file icons always line up properly in Konqueror?
<hayeah> i even got the nice OSX effects and all...
<GameOver> so how can i get into a CLI, and uninstall the drivers
<GameOver> and how do i get into recovery mode
<hayeah> i don't really know how to get to command line if ctrl-alt-f1 won't work
<hayeah> but if you figure out how
<Blippe> hayeah, some people have jammed screwdrivers into their heads, and it all worked out fine for them...
<sampan> doesn't the grub menu have a "recovery mode" boot option?  (i really should reboot more often -- i even forget what the grub menu looks like)
<GameOver> ok and if i get into grub mode... then what
<GameOver> i mean recovery mode
<hayeah> pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hayeah> find the line about driver
<hayeah> change from nvidia to nv
<GameOver> and what will that do
<sampan> might want to comment out the "glx" line too -- might be necessary too.
<hayeah> that uses the default linux driver rather than the proprietary nvidia driver
<sampan> gameover  it will make X not load the nvidia drivers
<GameOver> what do u mean by comment out?
<hayeah> #
<hayeah> in front of the line
<sampan> put a # on the start of that line (# = comment ... i.e., X won't process that line)
<GameOver> can i somehow uninstall the drivers from recovery mode... or once i get into kde again i can do it
<hayeah> good luck. and remember that google is your friend. I am going to tend my own business
<GameOver> sampan?
<sampan> recovery mode is cli (with root/admin powers), so you can apt-get remove the driver package if you like
<GameOver> by doing that do i have to do any remomving of lines?
<sampan> yes, you would still have to change your xorg.conf
<GameOver> ok..... would u happen to know the name of the nvidia package?
<sampan> gameover  -assuming- automatix uses proper repos (which is an iffy assumption!!) it should be "nvidia-glx"  -- but it might have used something else from a weird repo (i've seen some messed up sources.list files from automatix)
<GameOver> ok i will try it... may i ask u this... if u know... how can i go about getting the nvidia card to work then... once i sort this all out
<sampan> the instructions on the wiki are good, and usually the repo packages work flawlessly (did for me)
<sampan> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Khris_dx> does ubuntu's package manager have a program to grab all files from a website?
<GameOver> very nice....
<GameOver> have anything good for an older ati radeon 7500 mobility card for a laptop
<GameOver> i would like to do something with that as well
<GameOver> only help i found is on the newer cards
* sampan knows nothing about ati cards, packages, or drivers
<sampan> :/
<GameOver> haha its ok
<GameOver> u mind if i ask u more questions
<GameOver> ask u can see im new to the linux thing but learning quickly
<Blippe> Khris_dx thera re several
<sampan> i'm fairly new myself -- but you can ask anything you like ... i just may not have answers :D
<GameOver> ok... do u use mplayer?
<sampan> yeah
<Khris_dx> Blippe: what would I use as a keyword to find them?
<GameOver> ok how do u actually zoom in or get full screen without that horrible black frame
<Blippe> i'm just trying http myself.
<GameOver> its annoyin
<lopar> heya.. i'm trying to get kubuntu up and running for the first time, but i'm having trouble with my wireless card.. something shows up as ath0 in the configuration screen, but it wont let me enable it
<lopar> i'd like to try ndiswrapper
<lopar> but i'm not sure how to install the tools for it
<lopar> or where they're located if they're already there
<sampan> gameover  lol -- i have no idea ... i use it very rarely ... and i don't think i've ever even tried to change the size from what the file is
<GameOver> hmmm ok...... do u have any problems with streaming wmv on webpages with mplayer?
<sampan> in options there's: half size, normal size, double size ... do those not work?
<sampan> yeah, -some- wmv streams fail ... i presume that it's because .wmv is just a container and the codecs we have in ubuntu aren't complete (i.e., there are some wmv files that are encrypted and such and we lack the codecs for those)
<GameOver> oh ok....
<GameOver> no they dont work
<GameOver> what it does is the folloing
<GameOver> if i press full screen
<GameOver> the video doesnt enlarge
<GameOver> the black bars around the video do
<GameOver> same thing with zooming
<GameOver> check it out if u have a mpeg or avi
<GameOver> or whatever video file
<Khris_dx> Thanks Blippe
<sampan> gameover  yeah, just gave it a whirl -- funny, i would have assumed it would zoom in too but it doesn't :/
<GameOver> yeah i use vlc for now
<GameOver> cant find any other player i like
<GameOver> oh another thing.... on my brothers pc.... the sound doesnt work in kubuntu.... anyway of finding a way of fixing that... like a wiki or something
<sampan> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<sampan> sound on linux can be tricky -- i'd ask (with as many specifics as you can give) in here when it's really active and in #ubuntu too -- i know nothing about sound issues except that my 7 year old soundblaster live works and i've not had to fiddle with it
<GameOver> lol good for u
<sampan> lucky ;)
<GameOver> ok last problem then bed.....i get my wireless to work... but unfortantely doesnt boot... have to go through all the steps i did to get it tow ork in the first place
<GameOver> i installed ndis wrapper... did everyhting
<GameOver> put the linen in interface, modules, whatever else
<GameOver> but still when i reboot it doesntn work
<GameOver> have to do it all over again
<sampan> weird ... not saving the settings?  that's another issue i'd ask in #ubuntu or wait until #kubuntu is active ... wifi is another (one of many!) linux topics i know virtually nothing about.
<GameOver> alright no prob
<GameOver> thanks for ur help though
<GameOver> i appreciate it
<GameOver> im goin to bed... goodnight man
<sampan> sorry i couldn't help out more --goodnight :)
<lopar> when i reboot after a fresh install, i can't access administrative settings in the system settings anymore
<lopar> it just accepts the password and refreshes the non-administrative page
<sampan> lopar  that was a known bug discovered just after release, and fixed a couple of days after release
<sampan> lopar, update your system and it will be fixed
<lopar> alright, i'll do that once i can get net access to work on it
<lopar> thanks
<sampan> sure, np :)
<lopar> do i have to do anything after installing an ndiswrapper net driver for it to detect properly?
<lopar> it hasn't shown up yet
<lopar> but i modprobed it and did ndiswrapper -m
<Altura> how do i update to kde 3.5?
<Altura> it does not show in adept
<cyberclube> Hi people. Anyone upgraded to the lastest kernel (2.6.15-12) ? I upgraded and now I'm missing /prob/bus/usb/devices, altough I can get a lsusb listing.....
<cyberclube> ... I am wondering how can this be, and if it could be considered a bug or not, since it breaks applications that were expecting /proc/bus/usb/devices to exist...
<rysiek> hi there
<rysiek> anybody feels like doing little helping? ;)
<rysiek> ok, not that anybody's listening, but here goes:
<cyberclube> hi rysiek : Tell us, Maybe someone can...
<rysiek> I am sick and tired of Kubuntu firing up Konqueror (and, for cds, KsCD) whenever the system automounts a device - like cdrom, usb memory, etc
<rysiek> whatismore in media:/ often those don't even show
<rysiek> I suppose the latter is a configuration issue (sope packages must have had the scripts fked up), and so I suppose that when I know where to change the first, I'll know where to fix the second issue
<rysiek> ergo my question is: where to change the default "on device mounted open the Konqueror window" behaviour?
<rysiek> I've searched, googled, but could not find this one - supposedly my fault ;)
<rysiek> IRC: [processing... please wait...] 
<cyberclube> I wonder... "kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing" ... maybe this "webbrowsing" profile says that is konqueror that is beeing trigguered?
<cyberclube> no, forget it, I've checked it out...
<cyberclube> ... and no, it has nothing about it
<cyberclube> sorry :-(
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> can someone tell me where I can find the "Qt library"
<blackflag> ?
<chx_> i would like to search for and replace with preg syntax in a directory , recursively . what tool should I use?
<rysiek> blackflag: for what? I mean: you need it to build an app, or you need it to develop an app, aor what?
<rysiek> cyberclube: I'm rather looking for a conf file that says something like: "OnAutoMount: 'kfmclient openURL media:/<path to mountpoint>'"
<rysiek> cyberclube: and since I don't know, what program/part of the system is responsible for reacting on this event I don't know, where o look
<cyberclube> rysiek: I understand what you're trying to do, and I know it's doable since, IIRC, SuSE does that to use firefox instead of konqueror
<cyberclube> rysiek: However... I'm not remembering any clue to give you... Maybe my caffeine level is still too low :-p
<Panzerboy> morning
<rysiek> cyberclube: it has to be easy, too, as it's quite a simple thing - I just don't want Konqueror to fire-up everytime I insert a cd.
<rysiek> cyberclube: I even thought (and still do) thet it should be possible to change it from within the System Setting
<rysiek> s
<rysiek> <cyberclube: but cannot find it there :/
<rysiek> oh well, I'll just have to still live with this one, I suppose (*sigh*)
<cyberclube> Hmm.... maybe it's KDE's response to the fstab/mtab being changed.... I  remember having seen some settings about that in earlier versions of kde... let me have a look...
<rysiek> I'd think it might be rather related to HAL, but I'm not sure of that
<tmircea> hello
<rysiek> hi
<Panzerboy> hey
<tmircea> how can i install kdevelop on kubuntu ?
<tmircea> apt-get ... ?
<rysiek> apt-get install kdevelop?
<rysiek> apt-get install kdevelop3 to be precise :)
<tmircea> ty
<rysiek> nop
<Panzerboy> tmircea: or, if you're not sure, you can search with apt-cache] 
<rysiek> ...like rysiek has just done ;)
<tmircea> but for some strange reason kdesu or sudo doesnt work in kubuntu
<tmircea> i cant run any app as root if im logged in as user
<tmircea> neither from desktop or console
<rysiek> ??
<Panzerboy> tmircea: hmmm
<Panzerboy> om my kubuntu sudo works like a charm
<rysiek> yep, same here
<rysiek> ok, but how on earth are you going to install kdevelop...
<rysiek> ...when you can't get root privs?
<rysiek> 8|
<tmircea> su works
<tmircea> not sudo
<rysiek> ah
<tmircea> tmircea@Home09036:~$ sudo cat /etc/shadow
<tmircea> Password:
<tmircea> Sorry, try again.
<tmircea> Password:
<tmircea> sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
<rysiek> who's passwd are you typing?..
<rysiek> root's ot yours?
<tmircea> it doesnt want to take my password
<tmircea> root password ofcourse
<tmircea> the correct one
<rysiek> :] 
<rysiek> you should type yours (user;s)
<rysiek> that's the difference between sudo and su
<tmircea> ?!
<rysiek> you want the full story, or just a quick info? :)
<tmircea> but sudo doesnt mean superuser-do so you need to enter root pass to do something as superuser?
<rysiek> ok, full story:
<rysiek> to use sudo, a user's login has to be included in the sudoers file
<tmircea> ahem...
<rysiek> this file is accessible ONLY by root
<tmircea> ok im getting my name in that file now
<rysiek> wait
<tmircea> ./etc/sudoers?
<rysiek> listen_to_the_end_please :)
<tmircea> ok
<rysiek> or you might fckup your system
<rysiek> ok, oncxe more:
<tmircea> uh oh
<rysiek> to use sudo, user's login has to be in sudoers file, which is accessible ONLY by root
<tmircea> su - root
<tmircea> and vi /etc/sudoers
<tmircea> is this all?
<rysiek> so, if a user's login is already there, that means that root has given this user this possibility
<tmircea> ok let me see?
<rysiek> so when this user does "sudo whatever"
<rysiek> the system needs only to check if this *really* is this user
<rysiek> e.g. he hasn't left the console logged-in
<tmircea> but ofcourse it is.. its me the user
<tmircea> i didnt left the console
<tmircea> im loged in
<rysiek> ok, but the system just wants to check
<rysiek> just in case someone stabbed you in the back ;)
<tmircea> ok now can i edit the file as root to add myself?
<rysiek> if you type-in your (user's) password, than it's you
<tmircea> yes i get it .. thats why its asking for my pass
<rysiek> yep
<rysiek> try:
<rysiek> sudo whoami
<rysiek> and type in your password
<tmircea> it says im root
<tmircea> why
<tmircea> im in sudoers?
<rysiek> because you have just executed whoami AS root
<rysiek> yes, man, you are
<rysiek> :)
<tmircea> ahem...
<tmircea> lets see
<tmircea> if it works now
<tmircea> kdesu
<rysiek> Kubuntu automagically adds the user that is added during the install to sudoers
<tmircea> im beginig to get all this sudo stuff.. its cool :)
<tmircea> sudo is so usefull
<tmircea> no need to use root anymore
<rysiek> by using sudo you USE root :)
<tmircea> i mean no need to log in as root any more
<rysiek> I still use su all the time
<tmircea> sudo is more safe
<tmircea> sudo cat /dev/zero > /
<rysiek> ok, but sometimes you need to execute a few commands - and this is when su comes in ;)
<rysiek> ??
<rysiek> what ahve you just said? :)
<tmircea> nuthin' :P(
<tmircea> i fcked up my linux box
<rysiek>  sudo cat /dev/zero > / -> this *will* fk up the system :)
<tmircea> yeah
<tmircea> :)
<tmircea> im not trying it though anymore
<tmircea> already cried enough when i did try it
<rysiek> no wonde
<rysiek> r
<tmircea> how is poland?
<rysiek> cool (literally - it's -7*C)
<mth`MAW> moin
<tmircea> i live in stupid people's dirty country
<tmircea> full of peasant
<mth`MAW> Hello I ment
<tmircea> romania
<tmircea> sudo ping -f -s 6800 www.microsoft.com
<rysiek> tmircea: don't worry, I live in a country, where those - *ehem* - so-called "smart" people don't care about voting, hence a country, which is governed by peasants :/
<rysiek> hi, MAW :)
<tmircea> same thing in romania.. they dont care about voting .. the peasants.. but the country is ruled by criminals and cutthroats and they are ok with it since the few idiots who do care about voting choose them
<tmircea> and after that they dont like what they voted
<rysiek> btw, did you know that microsoft.com is a linux box? :] 
<tmircea> heck, it was.. its Windows server 2003 powered now
<am> hasn't been a linux box for a while
<rysiek> oh, really? I've gotold info then
<rysiek> how's the uptime then? :)
<tmircea> very good
<tmircea> windows 2003 is stable
<rysiek> wait, what was the url of that uptime-logging page?
<tmircea> www.netcraft.com?
<tmircea> www.netcraft.com
<rysiek> yep, thx
<am> tmircea: if its load balanced then its going to be good because you can pull machines down at will
<am> regardless of OS
<nlindblad> am: most big sites load balance
<tmircea> there are still linux boxen much more unstable by default than windows 2003 boxes
<tmircea> yes i know they load balance
<tmircea> its logical.. they are a big site
<rysiek> Last reboot	88 days ago
<rysiek> I am not impressed
<am> exactly. Anyways they did an interview with the guys that run microsoft.com and they kept having to reset boxes because they were running out of memory until they brought out the 64 bit version
<rysiek> :)
<nlindblad> uptime is overrated
<rysiek> m'kay, whatever
<am> tmircea: it just depends what your doing and what you count as stable. we have 4 win2k3 machines and 22 linux boxen. The linux boxes all (unless someones done a kernel upgrade in the last week) have uptimes of 400days plus.
<tmircea> i am waiting for RHEL 4 to be powerpc-enabled since i have a powermac g5 dual-2.7ghz.. and want to run linux too since mac os x is too less for me
<am> i have 2 of the 2k3 boxes up to 204 days
<nlindblad> am: when I hear 400 days I think "vurnerable kernels!"
<am> tmircea: kubuntu PPC doesn't work ? also there is debian and yellowdog linux
<am> nlindblad: these aren't outward facing
<am> internal serves
<am> servers
<tmircea> yea i think i will run kubuntu too
<nlindblad> am: but 400 days, are they even 2.6?
<tmircea> yellowdog is commercial
<tmircea> though
<am> nlindblad: yeh of course
<rysiek> I thinkwe're slowly getting to a theological discussion here...
<am> 2.6.7 or 8 afaik
<nlindblad> am: right
<rysiek> ...which might not exactly be neutral on this channel :)
<tmircea> when will kernel 2.7 be available?
<nlindblad> am: well, if you know what you're doing you can tell when you need to upgrade
<am> i think the 8 ones are actually not too bad no serious vuls afaik
<nlindblad> am: most users think having the latest is always the best, that's not necessarily true
<nlindblad> am: if you look at the changelog you can tell if you need to bother, in most cases you don't
* angasule just tried running the live CD on a travelmate 508dx (32mb of ram)
<rysiek> tmircea: the kernels with odds as minor vesuions are unstable and development versions
<am> nlindblad: well 2.6.7 has a iptables vuln from memory that will allow a dos but its not like i will get that on an internal network
<tmircea> i know
<tmircea> i wanna be tester
<rysiek> a, ok :)
<tmircea> and tell linus what doesnt work
<rysiek> I have no idea
<tmircea> or else its gonan remain the same and enter stable versions and ppl wil complain after that
<nlindblad> am: a good approach would be to build most of the stuff as modules
<tmircea> that we didnt tell developers what didnt work in dev kernels
<am> tmircea: you can be....the kernels are up on kernel.org
<tmircea> since we know we need to say nothing, because they are just dev. kernels
<nlindblad> am: should be possible to patch iptables and compile a new module then switch the old one out
<rysiek> modules? bah! have you heard about HURD? :)
<tmircea>  i know they are on kernel.org, but im waiting till 2.7 will appear
<am> nlindblad: yes and no, see if you build it as modules you can disable it, but if you do and someone does crack your box then your kernel accepts modules so a hacker could theoretically load a kernel module without you knowing
<nlindblad> am: there are various ways you can prevent most of those scenarios
<am> however all of my kerneles actually ARE using modules :)
<nlindblad> am: and if they get root, it doesn't matter anyway
<am> but i was just playing devils advocate
<tmircea> modules are a bit of security issue, but the lack of them = performance impact
<nlindblad> am: modules should be on a read-only filesystem
<tmircea> +_ flexibility problem
<am> tmircea: performance ?
<nlindblad> am: and be remounted only for patching/upgrading
<tmircea> a kernel who has too many builtin modules eats more memory
<tmircea> + it runs more slowly
<am> tmircea:  linux should swap out everything that isn't being used...its only an issue to begin with and on smaller devices.
<rysiek> ok, gtg guys
<rysiek> cu all
<tmircea> bye bye
<tmircea> see ya
<C-O-L-T> does exist a shutdown expert for linux, I mean I can set my computer to turn on in the morning and play a music or something
<am> C-O-L-T: of course you can
<tmircea> only in biod
<tmircea> bios
<tmircea> u can auto turn on computer after is powerd off
<am> C-O-L-T: tell your bios to turn on at what ever time
<nlindblad> or just do a suspend to RAM
<am> and then set the appropriate scripts in init.d
<tmircea> i dont have such a option on my laptop :(
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: it's generally not a good idea to ask the same thing in two channels at the same time
<am> nlindblad: i've been waiting for suspend to work on the g3 ibooks for years
<nlindblad> am: write it?
<C-O-L-T> am: I need a program which turns on my computer at 7 in the morning plays music from my hard drive and downloads files from the net and 2 hours later turns off like ShutDown Expert for Windows
<tmircea> btw, anybody knows if i can run AIX 5L on a powermac g5?
<am> nlindblad: haha i had a go at fixing it once but that ended in disaster...i almost fried (well i thought i had ) my openfirmware
<nlindblad> am: okey
<nlindblad> am: but how different could it be from x86?
<am> hugely
<nlindblad> really?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: why?
<am> not even anything close
<nlindblad> am: okey, I rest my case then
<am> yeh, its the ATI chipset
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: well, it's a form of spam, and it means that you get two lots of people responding ot the same question
<am> nlindblad: i wasn't saying it was easy, i was just saying don't hold your breath for suspend to work
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: yes :))) That's the point
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I can get a lot of opinions in the same time, that means that I can choose the best
<Hobbsee> true, assuming you want opinions
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: And it is not spam. Cause I am writing in different channels not in the same
* Hobbsee just doesnt necessarily believe thta's a great use of resources, but ok
<Hobbsee> true, a lot of people are in both channels
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: The problem is that nowadays for everything people are saying it is spam.
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: We really don't know the definition of spam.
<Hobbsee> painful writing ;) - incorporates most things
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I don't want to hurt people, but I don't like when for everything they say don't spam. Nobody answers to my questions, I post it two times and I am banned because of spamming. This is not spamming, spamming is when I am writing the same thing for more than 10 times one after another. Or when you get 500 emails that is spamming in my opinion
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee C-O-L-T
<Hobbsee> hi robotgeek
<C-O-L-T> robotgekk: hi
<robotgeek> pretty slow, huh
* robotgeek wonders why everyone has difficulty tab-completing his nick
<Hobbsee> some people just dont understand tab completion at all
<robotgeek> i'm wondering if it has to do with the 2 e's in geek
* Hobbsee only types people's nicks if they're less than 5 characters, adn dont have any numbers, symbols, capitals, or other painful things in them
<Hobbsee> dont get me started on the weird, random symbols that some people use, like [ } | ~ etc
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: not all the time, cause for example now I am in windows and here this thing does not works, though I use GAIM
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: windows gaim doesnt have tab completion?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: No it does not have
<Hobbsee> weird
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: __ too
<Hobbsee> oh yes, dont get me started on them....
<robotgeek> C-O-L-T: xchat has a windows port?
<Hobbsee> there's even some form of irssi for windows, too
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: when I am writing to you, I am so gentle that I am writing every time your name because I know that when I am writing your name linux will highlight to you
<Hobbsee> true, and it's awesome :)
<Hobbsee> which is why i respond quickly - because it beeps
<ecki> hello
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I need a program for Linux. I am looking for it in windows for 2 weeks but I can not find a s...ial or c....ck for it. :)
<Hobbsee> say what?  i understood all but the last bit
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I need a program which can make for me slideshows of my pictures with music which I can write to video cd or dvd to view on a dvd player on tv
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: serial/crack
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<C-O-L-T> robotgeek: yes just I did not wanted to post illegal wordas
* Hobbsee didnt even recognise what they were
<Hobbsee> hmmm...not sure what you'd use for that
<ecki> i have a problem with a usb hd with a extended partion on it, if i plug it in i get an error unable to load sdb1
<ecki> how can i fix that ?
<fox-boy> hi all... I downloaded the kubuntu 5.10 iso but it won't boot.  Yes, my bios is set to let the CD-ROM boot.   Any idea why it won't load?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: a kind of open office presentation but in video format vcd especially or dvd
<Hobbsee> fox-boy: did you check the md5sum on it?
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: hmmm...not sure, sorry
<robotgeek> fox-boy: and did you burn it at a slow rate? < 8x
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: Anyway you use a program in windows?
<Hobbsee> only programs i use in windows are games
<robotgeek> ecki: can you post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" to the pastebin
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: why don't you use Cedega
<Hobbsee> sims 2 wont run under cedega, or wouldnt before
<fox-boy> Hobbsee:  thanks. This might be simple but I've never checked the md5sum before.  Is there a command I can enter to check?
<Hobbsee> !md5sum
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you smoking crack?
<ecki> yes one mom robotgeek
<Hobbsee> !mdsum
<ubotu> Hobbsee: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Hobbsee> !iso
<ubotu> methinks iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: do you know a site or a program where I can download games, especially sim city 4. I am fond of sim city, but here in my town which is a very small one in north eastern part of romania in the carpathian mountains nobody is interested in sim city
<Hobbsee> fox-boy: yes, there is a command, but i dont actually remember what it is...looking for more info
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: you would be asking about warez sites
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I don't know what are they
<Hobbsee> fox-boy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I just want sim city 4
<fox-boy> Hobbsee:  Thanks, I'll look into this.
<ecki> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/506528 @ robotgeek
<Hobbsee> you'd have to buy it, i'd say
<Hobbsee> !verifyiso
<ubotu> I don't know, Hobbsee
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: know here we don't buy anything :) which is connected to computers :))))
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: just the hardware
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<robotgeek> !verify
<ubotu> somebody said verify was to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<Hobbsee> hehe, so i was using the wrong factoid, yep
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I can not immagine that everything is legal on your computer
* Hobbsee thinks
<robotgeek> ecki: what does dmesg say when you plug it in?
<Hobbsee> all of my kubuntu breezy and kubuntu dapper stuff is...
<Hobbsee> obviously
<Hobbsee> my windows is legit, office is legit, sims 2 is legit...dreamweaver is legit...
<robotgeek> i don't own a copy of windows, lol
<robotgeek> -offtopic, sorry
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: ubuntu / kubuntu and so on they are free stuff
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: it is, but there's a fair bit of freeware stuff i used to have on there too, rather than various shareware stuff
<Hobbsee> my winbox doesnt connect to the net at all anymore, so it doesnt have a lot on it
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: anyway I use open offce which is legit, but most of my programs under windows are not legit
* Hobbsee uses open office as well - just i already had a licence for ms office 2003 so use that when under windows
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: question
<ecki> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/506531 @ robotgeek
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: yep, shoot
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: Can I run Gnome or Kde in windows and their programs too I mean Kopete, Konversation, and so on
<Hobbsee> !cgwin
<ubotu> Hobbsee: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Hobbsee> hmm...dont think i spelt that right
<Panzerboy> anybody here got skype running on kbuntu?
<Panzerboy> kubuntu even
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: there's a program called cygwin, which will let you run linux programs in windows
<gambix> any idea to how to install an ubuntu on a portable pc turion 64 ?
<Hobbsee> !cygwin
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I give up, what is it?
<gambix> because it crash !
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: might be something else too, but i dont remember the name
<robotgeek> ecki: i think it detected correctly, maybe you can mount it manually?
<Hobbsee> !tell Panzerboy about skype
<gambix> both 32 and 64 version
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: cygwin it is
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: yep, knew the first looked wrong - thanks for that
<ecki> robotgeek, sdb5 is ok but i wonder that i get an error with sdb1
<ecki> i dont have that problem under Gnome
<larsivi> Hobbsee, C-O-L-T: It is called cygwin, but it is really ported unix tools
* Hobbsee hasnt tried it
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I see, and it will mix up my windows
<larsivi> Hobbsee, C-O-L-T: It is mostly dev packages to make it easier to compile unix stuff on Windows
<Panzerboy> Hobbsee: thanks
<larsivi> Hobbsee, C-O-L-T: Interferes very little with Windows itself
<robotgeek> ecki: you mean the same hdd mounts under gnome, but not under kde? do you have both installed?
<ecki> yes robotgeek
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I am writing to you in private, do you get it
<robotgeek> ecki: hmm, maybe it's a bug in the kde mount thing then
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: nope
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: why?
<Hobbsee> you need to be identified
<Hobbsee> and it's rude to PM someone without asking permission first, by the way ;)
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubotu> well, register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<ecki> robotgeek, yes i think so
<ecki> robotgeek, i will go to bugzilla
<ecki> thx btw
<robotgeek> ecki: maybe file a bug, thanks!
<Fusionfox> eehh my computer shutted down in a not secured way and now when i open storage media i only get the floppy drive and all others components are gone.... please help...
<robotgeek> Fusionfox: what do you mean? all other components? insecure shutdown?
<Fusionfox> ehh i dont know how to say it robotgeek
<Fusionfox> my computer is conected directrly and the electricity was gone and computer shutted down
<Hentai^XP> insecure shutdown?  windows ?
<Fusionfox> like unpluging the cable
<Fusionfox> but before that when i pressed on storeage media i could see the icons of the cd roms and Hda , hdb
<Fusionfox> and now i only see the floppy, and all others things wont show
<robotgeek> Fusionfox: do you know if they work? hardware wise?
<Fusionfox> and if i manyally type /media/ i cannot write on the HDD, robotgeek
<Fusionfox> robotgeek: what???...
<robotgeek> Fusionfox: as in they are not spoiled?
<Hentai^XP> chkdsk them err...my bad
<Fusionfox> robotgeek: i dont understand what you mean with spolied...
<robotgeek> Fusionfox: as in the electricity failure did not damamge the cdrom?
<Fusionfox> robotgeek: oh no, they work normally, the only thing is that they are not shown on storage media
<Fusionfox> and i cannot use them.
<Hentai^XP> what about dmesg?
<Hentai^XP> does that detect your HW that is messed up?
<Fusionfox> dmseg?, whats that for?
<Fusionfox> let me try
<Fusionfox> bash: dmseg: command not found
<Hentai^XP> dmesg maybe it
<Hentai^XP> - maybe no e
<Fusionfox> hehehee
<Hentai^XP> I've forgotten that stuff
<Hentai^XP> robotgeek does dmsg|more work?
<Fusionfox> isnt there a command to start plug and play =P?
<blackflag> can someone tell me how I can make mysqlcc useable for a user?
<blackflag> In the moment I can only use it as root
<Fusionfox> i really dont have an answer for that but.... change its permition with chown?? blackflag?
<robotgeek> Hentai^XP: yes
<sweet_kate> hello i need to write a text that will be compatible with microsoft office
<sweet_kate> how can i do that?
<blackflag> yes I can that. but I wnat it for all users useable
<Hentai^XP> Fusionfox try dmsg|more than and see if your missing HW is listed
<Hentai^XP> sweet_kate you have open office?
<Fusionfox> sweet_kate: save it as an Office file
<Hentai^XP> I was just gonna say save it as a .txt file but w\e
<sweet_kate> Fusionfox: which extension?
<Fusionfox> sweet_kate: depends. on what type of document you are working with. texts are .doc, excel are .xml
<Fusionfox> sorry .xls
<sweet_kate> only text
<Fusionfox> but in openoffice it gives you the option to do that
<sweet_kate> but will my text keep the format?
<Fusionfox> click on save as
<Fusionfox> yeah
<Fusionfox> bash: dmseg: command not found
<Fusionfox> Hentai^XP: thats what i get
<Hentai^XP> dmsg
<Fusionfox> bash: dmsg: command not found
<Hentai^XP> what is it shessh
<Fusionfox> Hentai^XP: is it wha.....
<Hentai^XP> ?
<Fusionfox> aww man xP they say linux is great but it gets the wierds errors in the whole world
<Fusionfox> >_> cannot it wok right someday =P
<Fusionfox> work*
<Hobbsee> Fusionfox: dmesg is the one you want
<Fusionfox> ahh
<Fusionfox> eeh heheheh now i get a BIG list
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Baldrun> I really disagree...I just switched from windows xp to kubuntu and linux is a lot, lot better
<Hentai^XP> dmesg|more
<Fusionfox> OMG it deleted my hda2
<Fusionfox> what tha fuc...
<Ilokaasu> i got my wlan working but this is slow as ** ...any solution why this is so damn slow (linksys wrt54g)
<Hentai^XP> Baldrun I found it all depends how their ran
<Fusionfox> eeehhhh where can i paste this errors messages?
<Hentai^XP> !+pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hentai^XP> there ^
<Fusionfox> now can anycheck my post and help me!! *cries* Y_Y
<sweet_kate> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Hentai^XP> Fusionfox what post?
<Fusionfox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7165
<Fusionfox> ive never seen that much error not even in guindows =P
<Hentai^XP> Fusionfox gonna have to take it to someone more exp than me
<Fusionfox> damn >_< and no one is chatting Y_Y
<Hentai^XP> go #kubuntu-offtopic
<fox-boy> hello again... I checked my md5sums against the downloaded iso and subsequently the burned CD and they all match.  My system is configured to boot off the CD-ROM.  Any idea why the iso won't boot?
<Ilokaasu> fox-boy:  stupid question but did u burn it as "image" ?
<fox-boy> Ilokaasu:  That's a good question.  I'm not sure.  I checked the contents of the CD and it says kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.  So I take it I've burned an image.
<Ilokaasu> are u in win now ?
<fox-boy> Ilokaasu:  win?
<Ilokaasu> windows :P?
<jpatrick> windows
<Hobbsee> hi jpatrick
<fox-boy> no  I use Linux / debian
<jpatrick> anyone here have experience with sound cards?
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<Hentai^XP> fox-boy you just burned the file onto the CD
<Ilokaasu> fox-boy:  u need to burn that file "as image", if u check your cdrom contents and there is that .iso file, u havent burned it as image
<Hentai^XP> fox-boy you need to burn it as a image
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: crim$un is the one you want to ask
<Fusionfox> can anyone help me? =P http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7165
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: all the sound module does is say default can't be opened of capture (Device or resource busy)
<fox-boy> I'm using K3b for my burner application.  I'll go back and figure out how to burn an "image".
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: wonder if that means that you (the user) is not in the audio group or something
<jpatrick> for*
<jpatrick> I am in the group
<fox-boy> thanks, all for your help
<Hobbsee> fox-boy: you're looking for "burn cd image"
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ask crimsun - i know that's one of the problems that i'd had with it
<jpatrick> crimsun: ping
<fox-boy> Hobbsee:  OK thanks.
<weedar> Is there a kde-frontend to gnupgp like gpg?
<robotgeek> weedar: kgpg
<weedar> thank you robotgeek, for some reason I misspelled it when searching and found nothing :)
<knubbe> anyone who successfully managed to install opera from the apt repository?
<fox-boy> Hobbsee:  here are my options in K3b   "Simulate", "Burnfree", "Only create image" and "Remove Image"
<Hobbsee> knubbe: it's not in apt, is it?
<Hobbsee> !+opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Hobbsee> fox-boy: only create image, then
<fox-boy> Hobbsee:  OK, here goes.
<Hobbsee> !no opera is Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<ubotu> Hobbsee: what are you talking about?
<knubbe> Hobbsee: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<Hobbsee> ah right
<sweet_kate> how much space should take ubuntu-desktop?
<knubbe> i added that one, but i still get an error when i try to install ("opera: Depends: libqt3c102-mt but it is not installable")
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt?
<Hobbsee> !info libqt3c102-mt
<sweet_kate> ciao raffaele
<sweet_kate> nardo
<raffaele> sweet_kate: ciao
<robotgeek> sweet_kate: the whole installation is 1.6 GB, but if you have the base system down, it should be abt 400 MB or so, i think
<sweet_kate> ok
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: hmm, seems like sweet_kate is using the broken package
<knubbe> Hobbsee: the thing is.. that lib is now replaced by libqt3-mc
<Hobbsee> knubbe: download the static deb, or the ubuntu one from opera site
<robotgeek> my bad, knubbe
<knubbe> Hobbsee: i tried that (the deb from the opera site), and it worked fine. however i installed it to use the one from the repository instead, since the wiki says it works.
<robotgeek> knubbe: get the one from seveas's repo or plf
<sweet_kate> raffaele: di dv sei?
<robotgeek> knubbe: then just use the opera deb
<raffaele> sweet_kate: castrovillari
<knubbe> robotgeek: ok. i thought it would be nice to use the deb from the repository..
<raffaele> sweet_kate: tu?
<knubbe> robotgeek: uh. nevermind what i said.
<slewis> Is there a auto update program that can be run in the background like in gnome?
<Hobbsee> slewis: not at the moment
<sweet_kate> napoli raffaele
<slewis> Hobbsee: Thanks, I'll have to do a shell script everyday or something :S
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> i have one, it's very useful
<Hobbsee> make it a cron job, to execute the script, if you want to do get really fancy :P
<slewis> That was the plan ;)
<Hobbsee> yep
* Hobbsee goes off and runs ./update.sh
* slewis RTFM's the cron manual
* Hobbsee then runs ./amarok.sh when it finishes, to update the svn amarok
* slewis doesnt use svn amarok
<Snifffurt> hi
* slewis waves
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: amarok 1.3.8 RC1 is ready
<Snifffurt> what pdfreader supports bookmarking?
<Hobbsee> ooh fun!
<Snifffurt> KPDF doesn't seem to do so!?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: http://share.bit-freaks.net/amarok-1.3.8_RC1.tar.bz2
<mark_> hi all
<sweet_kate> what chat client are you using people??
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ah, i was just using the svn version of it - there much difference, seeing as i already have a svn version on here?
<mark_> im looking for a kde front end to pppoe... does anyone have any suggestions?
<Hobbsee> sweet_kate: konversation, or irssi
<jpatrick> Not sure
<sweet_kate> Hobbsee: irssi text client?
<Hobbsee> sweet_kate: yep, useful when you dont have a GUI
<sweet_kate> ok
<slewis> Does any know what to do if the clipboard program goes crazy and keeps flashing "you have a URL in the clipboard" apart from "disabling actions" which is what I've done
<knubbe> robotgeek: what is seveas or plf repo?
<slewis> irssi++
<robotgeek> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> slewis: klipper?  i disabled the entire thing, so not sure
<slewis> Hobbsee: yep klipper, I find it quite useful when I select urls's in irssi
<slewis> but unfortunately it now goes crazy :(
<Hobbsee> good point
<Hobbsee> ack, got an error
<_root> hello
<_root> i using kubuntu
<_root> i want to play mp3 , where can i   get amarok engines for mp3
<Tm_T> root...
<_root> help me
<Tm_T> you haven't said what amarok you use, and what engine
<_root> any amarok 1.3
<Tm_T> o  k
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_root> amarok 1.3  engine          gstreamer
<Tm_T> there you go, any amarok and any engine
<_root> thanks
<Tm_T> and you really should update your amarok
<Tm_T> 1.3.7 atleast
<tuskernini> hi all, how do i switch to kde in ubuntu?
<_root> how to update   amarok
<tuskernini> i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tuskernini> do i have to remove all the gnome stuff one by one?
<_root> can i use  mozilla firefox in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> _root: yes, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Hobbsee> although, if you have gnome, you'll already have it installed
<Hobbsee> !tell tuskernini about removegnome
<_root> what sudo  password, not  same with root  password
<polachok> plz help w video codecs too
<james> hey all
<james> whats going on?
<tuskernini> Hobbsee, will i still be able to use nfs between this and my other breezy pc?
<polachok> i tried to watch an avi w/Kaffeine and hear only sound - no video
<Hobbsee> tuskernini: how do you use nfs?  via a console, or via a program?
<tuskernini> console
<Ilokaasu> polachok: media codecs needed ?
<Ilokaasu> try vlc media player, it has all codecs integrated
<james> plachok you tried automatix?
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<Tm_T> :)
<polachok> james no
<Tm_T> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> de rien, Tm_T
<james> ubotu thats a bit harsh, its good for noobies and fast installs :)
<ubotu> james: Do they come in packets of five?
<james> lol
<tuskernini> Hobbsee, i use nfs from my gnome pc... mount -t nfs 192.blabla/home /home/nfsdir
<Tm_T> james: it's not
<robotgeek> james: ubotu is a bot. noobies are the most affected if it breaks your box
<james> Anyone in here play wesnoth?
<Hobbsee> tuskernini: you can do that in kde as well
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell polachok about mp3
<Tm_T> polachok: I think there's info about movies too
<tuskernini> Hobbsee, i first just installed kubuntu-desktop, but now am doing a apt-get install kde
<Hobbsee> why are you getting kde if you already have kubuntu-desktop?
<tuskernini> Hobbsee, then i will do the removegnome trick
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: more packages
<pablet> hello i have one problem: i have installed kubuntu from network with linux-image-686 and usplash is not running, and I see when booting a "sed Unsupported command" prompt
<pablet> can anyone help me please?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hmmm...way more packages
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: aye
<Tm_T> pablet: well well, update your system?
<Tm_T> pablet: I saw that before release, never after
<pablet> apt-dist upgrade and everything is updated
<Tm_T> pablet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> pablet: btw it's breezy?
<pablet> yes, breezy (installed from kubuntu hoary cd, only the base system, and changed hoary to breezy in sources.lis)
<robotgeek> pablet: did you dist-upgrade ?
<pablet> yes
<robotgeek> okay
<pablet> and installed linux-image-686 linux-restricted-modules-686 first to have an optimized kernel
<pablet> my "active" sources : deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted,deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<pablet> I installed kde, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-base and other individual packages
<pablet> I installed usplash usplash artwork and other packages
<pablet> no idea?
<pablet> please tell me your sources and I will add to my file in order to get the system upgraded (and I will get kde 3.5 installed too)
<pablet> because "es" server doesn't seems to have these packages upgraded (I don't know if this can be the problem...)
<Tm_T> !kde35
<ubotu> No idea, Tm_T
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> well, anyway it's in topic already
<Tm_T> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tm_T> :(
<robotgeek> !kde3.5
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<robotgeek> Tm_T: /msg ubotu listvals factoid_search_string
<pablet> thanks, i will try to solve the problem myself because its a strange thing
<Tm_T> robotgeek: nah
<robotgeek> Tm_T: i just got that from Seveas in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> off ->
<ilba7r> hope this is not offtopic. Anyone know if firefox have session management like opera. so i can save and reload a session in firefox
<null> Ji
<null> Hi
<null> how do I install mplayer?
<Fusionfox> null: sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<Fusionfox> (o_o)
<null> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<Fusionfox> have you modified your repositories to active multiverse?
<null> wait 2 sec
<null> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<null>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<Fusionfox> hhhmmm
<null> only this is uncomment in /etc/apt/sources.list..
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell null about repos
<Fusionfox> you can go to www.ubuntu.com/wiki
<Fusionfox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto?highlight=%28mplayer%29 to be more exact
<Daddy_D> I'm planning on putting Flight 2 Kubunut on one the machines, but first I need to know if anyone has any issues or how is stability wise.
<Daddy_D> Good to see it comes with 3.5 KDE.
<Fusionfox> eehh well =P
<Fusionfox> if yo uasking about issues
<Fusionfox> =D
<Fusionfox> n_n look at my pretty issue
<Ilokaasu> does anyone know how can i enable my scsi cdrom ? its not even opening now...nothing is mounted
<Fusionfox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7165 =D
<pablet> new sources.list from web page and nothing to be updated....
<Daddy_D> lol I will scroll up
<Fusionfox> Ilokaasu: i got the same problem =D
<pablet> thanks....
<pablet> bye!
<Fusionfox> Ilokaasu: and havent solve it yet =P so if i get any info ill try to help you
<Daddy_D> the screenshots looks very nice.
<slewis> is there a kubuntu repository for KDE 3.5? mine all sem to be a lower version number :S
<_root_> what kubuntu  server package
<JohnFlux> slewis: /topic
<Panzerboy> well, i got skype finally installed in kubuntu
<Panzerboy> but it doesn't work :(
<Panzerboy> i have problems with the sound, apparently, both hearing somebody calling and with the mic
<Panzerboy> are there any known issues with this?
<weedar> I know skype had issues with usb headsets earlier, but I haven't heard about issues with hearing others as long as sound works for everything else
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> well
<Panzerboy> in skype, in the options, i have /dev/dsp for both calls and ringing devices
<Panzerboy> and for ringing it's grayed out
<Panzerboy> and for calls it's not, but it's the only option available
<Panzerboy> and the sound works, because i can hear both the sound notifications and the last.fm radio
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> now last.fm doesn't work either
<slewis> JohnFlux: Thanks
<weedar> seems you're computer is dying the way HAL did in Space Oddysey
<weedar> But Panzerboy, you're saying that you can hear when people call but when you answer you can't hear what they're saying?
<udomsak> hi all
<Panzerboy> weedar: no, i cannot even hear them calling
<Panzerboy> hmm ... seems the whole sound system is fucked up
<Panzerboy> but why ?
<udomsak> I can't use iocharset=utf-8 with FAT mount , What happen ?
<weedar> somebody set up us the bomb udomsak (just kidding)
<weedar> Panzerboy, are you able to play .ogg or .mp3 files with amarok/xxms/whatever?
<Panzerboy> weedar: well, this is a brand new kubuntu installation, so i didn't (yet) install all the needed plugins to be able to play mp3's
<udomsak> weedar: yes  I can
<Panzerboy> weedar: and ogg's i don't have
<Ilokaasu> howto enable scsi cdrom device ?
<weedar> Ilokaasu, it should be "enabled" all ready, most likely as /dev/scd0 (or /dev/scd1)
<weedar> Panzerboy, well I have a pretty recent install myself. Just FYI I didn't have to do anything special to get sound working. Do you have a weird soundcard possibly? Integrated?
<Panzerboy> weedar: I have a laptop
<Panzerboy> weedar: so i guess it's integrated :)
<Panzerboy> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Panzerboy> good old ac'97
<weedar> oh no
<Panzerboy> well, yes
<weedar> I had an ac97 on this computer, but it died on me constantly, it would stop in the middle of playing mp3s and whatever
<Ilokaasu> well weedar, tell me how can i mount my cdrom then...its not even opening now :)
<Panzerboy> that's comforting
<weedar> So I disabled it  in the BIOS settings and got myself another soundcard, not so easy to do on a laptop though :/
<Panzerboy> yeah
<weedar> Ilokaasu, I assume there is a CD/DVD in your cdrive at the moment?
<Ilokaasu> well there is not cause i cant open it :D
<weedar> eject /dev/scd0 should probably do it
<weedar> but seeing as you can't open it I'm suspecting it's mounted Ilokaasu
<Panzerboy> weedar: well, i've disabled arts and last.fm started working again
<Panzerboy> let's see skypte
<Panzerboy> errr ... skype, even
<Ilokaasu> i havent mounted anything
<Ilokaasu> and that command didnt work, neither sr0 or sg0
<weedar> Panzerboy, try to have someone call you on skype - see if you can hear the call
<weedar> Ilokaasu, did you get an error? Either way, try checking out /etc/fstab and see if there is a line with /dev/scd0 in it
<Ilokaasu> no errors, ill check
<Ilokaasu> there is only hd partitions and cdrom as hdd
<Ilokaasu> weedar:  next :P ?
<weedar> Ilokaasu, good question :P
<weedar> Ilokaasu, does /dev/scd0 at least exist?
<Ilokaasu> yes
<weedar> Ilokaasu, adding "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0" to /etc/fstab should enable you to mount it. I don't know why you can't eject though :/
<Ilokaasu> ok i will try
<fox-boy> well, I successfully downloaded the iso and got it to boot to start the install but it said "No ethernet card was detected,..."
<fox-boy> it then said something about Firewire ethernet
<fox-boy> too bad the install doesn't recognize my laptop's NIC
<fox-boy> IBM A21m
<fox-boy> anyone know what I can do to get this to work?
<weedar> fox-boy, is that a wireless NIC?
<fox-boy> weedar: no
<weedar> fox-boy, if you know what chipset the NIC uses you can probably just load the module for it yourself after installing kubuntu
<weedar> Panzerboy, how are things going with skype?
<fox-boy> weedar:  I could research the chip set (versus opening up the laptop to have a look)
<fox-boy> weedar:  I'm surprised though.  A friend raves about kubuntu and I was hoping it would work for me
<fox-boy> for now, I think i'm going to have to stick with debian
<weedar> fox-boy, I'm surprised that debian automagically finds your NIC while kubuntu doesn't seeing as kubuntu is based on debian
<udomsak> [4303225.123000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<udomsak> [4303225.588000]  Unable to load NLS charset utf-8
<udomsak> [4303225.588000]  FAT: IO charset utf-8 not found
<udomsak> sorry , What going wrong ?
<fox-boy> weedar:  I know and agree.
<Panzerboy> weedar: it works now
<weedar> Panzerboy, great!
<Panzerboy> weedar: it was that arts
<Panzerboy> weedar: it seems that arts is the root of all evil regarding sound in kde
<weedar> udomsak, how are you mounting the partition?
<weedar> udomsak, you might try "utf8" instead of "utf-8" if that is what you were trying
<udomsak> weedar: :p
<udomsak> thx
<udomsak> <<--- Sorry for my stupid
<weedar> Maybe in time we will be able to forgive you udomsak
<weedar> Ilokaasu, any luck?
<fox-boy> quit
<weedar> Anyone feel like telling me what's so great about KDE 3.5? :)
<JohnFlux> weedar: ksysguard looks a bit nicer
<JohnFlux> weedar: and while broken isn't quite so broken
<JohnFlux> weedar: http://www.kde.org/announcements/visualguide-3.5.php
<weedar> JohnFlux, that last one confused me. It's broken but doesn't look that way or do you mean that when it breaks it does so in a better way? :)
<weedar> ah, thanks , I'll check out that link
<JohnFlux> weedar: just that it's no so obvious why menu entries are greyed out etc
<JohnFlux> weedar: I'm the maintainer btw ;)
<JohnFlux> weedar: so i'm allowed to criticise it ;)
<weedar> In that case thank you for all your hard work
<weedar> and I'll try to avoid criticising it while you're online ;)
<mike> When is flight 3 coming out?
<mike> I have a feeling that info is not publicly established.
<udomsak> (re)
<Zouseni> hi
<weedar> hello
<Zouseni> how can i make a new partition to my hard disk
<udomsak> if some application was suddenly terminated (KDE )  , How i find  traceback ?
<Zouseni> for use of windows 2000
<udomsak> or error log ?
<os2mac> Zouseni... usually when you do a dual boot of OS's you install windows first... because it likes to be in the root  partition... where linux doesn't care.
<Zouseni> :s
<Zouseni> but now i installed linux first
<Zouseni> and windows can't format cause it doesnt regocnize linux partition
<Blippe> Zouzeni, there is a gnome application for that called gparted, i don't remember a name for a kde counterpart...
<weedar> JohnFlux, upgrading to KDE via adept didn't work. In case you'd like to know.. :)
<weedar> Or at least, alot of the packages reported being broken
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> is there a good KDE equivalent of Gnomemeeting (video conferencing software?)
<weedar> Kopete?
<orangey> weedar:  for direct (IP-IP) communications? It seems it only works via services like MSN or Yahoo
<s_spiff{AWAY}> guys KDE 4 released...previw i mean
<weedar> orangey, that's correct, I assumed you were thinking of MSN-like functionality, sorry
<Zouseni> back
<dutchie> hi chaps ... in KDE I can't seem to find an icon to browse my Windows partition
<Zouseni> so where to get that gparted
<Zouseni> and do i need to get gnome too somehow o_O
<dutchie> what can I do to browse my Windows partition ?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> Zouseni, apt-get foe gnome
<dutchie> Nautilus displays the HD devices and lets me browse through them ... how to do this using KDE apps ?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> dutchie, hav u mounted the partitions?
<dutchie> s_spiff{AWAY}: good question, how would I check that ? I seem to remember a setting somewhere about "automounting" HDs and stuff
<dutchie> kconfigure ?
<dutchie> s_spiff{AWAY}: as I was saying ....
<dutchie> good question, how would I check that ? I seem to remember a setting somewhere about "automounting" HDs and stuff
<s_spiff{AWAY}> haha... go to the wiki and search for 'Mounting Window's partitions
<dutchie> s_spiff{AWAY}: thanks !
<s_spiff{AWAY}> you'll get the script for automatically loading them..into the media folder and create links on ur desktop
<s_spiff{AWAY}> np man
<dutchie> thx !!!
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Paradosso> how do I find a .deb package for dekorator 0.2?
<dutchie> s_spiff{AWAY}: I found autofs in Synaptic ... I'll give that a shot before I start messing with custom scripts
<s_spiff{AWAY}> don't worry i used that script, works absolutely fine..
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  so i would suggest just do that script, and then u can delete that script.. np
<dutchie> s_spiff{AWAY}: it's not about that ... I'd rather set up standard bits of s/w rather than have to keep track of scripts that I'll forget about 5 minutes after I got them to work. But that's just me
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  ok.
<dutchie> any idea why kdemultimedia does not have the Ubuntu-compatible icon beside it in Synaptic ?
<_ganymed> hallo
<Paradosso> "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Paradosso> " <---------- if compppiling any source I get this, what package am I missing?
<_ganymed> if i install on a softraid device (md), so that only /boot is on a normal partition (hda1), but / is on an md device, can i then load the freshly installed system with the kernel and initrd provided, given the fact that all partitions are reiserfs formated?
<benlue> juten tag
<benlue> wie kommt das wenn ich gcc installiert habe das wenn ich nen Prob installieren mcht das das system sagt gcc ist nicht vorhanden ?
<_ganymed> any ideas for my question?
<_ganymed> welchen gcc hast du installiert
<_ganymed> ?
<eriksti> Hey.. I'm running Eclipse (and PHPEclipse) and constantly getting "The connection was refused when attempting to contact localhost."  Any ideas how to fix this?
<Gordo27> plz anyone can help me? when i start to install Kubuntu in my PC i have a problem with my keaboard in the first option to chosse the lenguage i dont have Keaboard , what can i do???
<Gordo27> plz anyone can help me? when i start to install Kubuntu in my PC i have a problem with my keaboard in the first option to chosse the lenguage i dont have Keaboard , what can i do???
<Zouseni> hey peeps
<Zouseni> i installed gnome and gparted
<Zouseni> how to run gparted now
<Blippe> "kdesu gparted" in terminal
<Gordo27> plz anyone can help me? when i start to install Kubuntu in my PC i have a problem with my keaboard in the first option to chosse the lenguage i dont have Keaboard , what can i do???
<benlue> ./configure --prefix=$(kde-config --prefix)
<Zouseni> how to use that
<Zouseni> i got locks over ext3, extended and linux-swap
<benlue> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<benlue> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<benlue> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<benlue> was hab ich da falsch gemacht ?
<asghar> Hi
<asghar> I am new to Kubuntu
<asghar> Can I ask some questions?
<_ganymed> just ask
<asghar> So I have used SuSE for a long time but after novells purchase Im looking for an alternative
<visik7> asghar: what's wrong with novell ?
<asghar> So can anybody give me a clue on how Kubuntu compares to SuSE?
<_ganymed> :)
<asghar> Well, its not about Novell
<_ganymed> bow, that's a question for an irc channel:)
<asghar> Its about any major company
<asghar> They want to take control of everything
<visik7> major company puts money in linux don't be a taliban
<asghar> Like the recent XGL debate on slashdot
<_ganymed> well, kubuntu is merely ubuntu with kde, and canonical is owned by shuttleworth...
<Zouseni> How can I format my hard disk
<Zouseni> Totally
<glick> something annoying as hell about kubuntu was wondering if anyone knows the fix
<glick> once in a while my mouse pointer just teleports the the top right or lower left of the screen
<Gordo27> plz anyone can help me? when i start to install Kubuntu in my PC i have a problem with my keaboard in the first option to chosse the lenguage i dont have Keaboard , what can i do???
<asghar> They do but it doesnt mean that they own everything
<glick> actually quite often
<_ganymed> and this men does exactly the same as bill gates... just in a more social stance. the risk still remains...
<glick> anyone know why it does this and how to fix it?
<tictric> I had this problem once with a logitech mouse and it went away when I chose a different driver
<Zouseni> How can I format my hard disk totally? Do I need some kind of application to do that?
<asghar> So the problem is Im used to YaST for all the configuration stuff
<glick> i have a targus mouse
<asghar> Zouseni: you can use GParted
<glick> how do i choose a different driver
<Zouseni> How do I use that
<Zouseni> Because it doesn't let me do anything
<Zouseni> Locks over all
<asghar> Do you have it installed?
<tictric> Zouseni: not only the application but preferably also some knowledge about what's happening when you format a harddrive
<Zouseni> Unmounting doesnt work because hard disk is busy
<_ganymed> Zouseni: you use cfdisk for partitioning and then mkfs.*filesystem* /dev/*your_device*
<visik7> glick: probably you have gpm runnig
<glick> visik7, actually i dont have gpm runnin
<tictric> Zouseni: browse here http://tldp.org/
<visik7> glick: these problems are commonly due to X and gpm running on same device
<visik7> asghar: there is yast also for ubuntu if you want ( I don't want, really )  btw to install packages u can use synaptic
<visik7> asghar: for config other desktop thing use the kcontrol
<Zouseni> when i try to launch cfdisk it throws me a fatal error
<glick> any other ideas as to what may be causing it
<asghar> What about networking services?
<Zouseni> cannot open disk drive
<glick> damn it just did it again
<visik7> asghar: there is a config module in kcontrol
<glick> this is annoying as hell
<Gordo27> ANYONE CAN TELLME SOMETHING PLZ!?
<tictric> Zouseni: You need to know what you are doing!!!!!
<Zouseni> k
<Zouseni> but i dont
<tictric> read first, partition second
<asghar> Zouseni: Why dont you restart the system?
<asghar> It will probably help with the lock thing
<tictric> at tldp.org you'll find a goot howto
<Zouseni> hmm ok then
<tictric> s/goot/good/ :)
<asghar> One more question
<asghar> Does it make any difference if I use Ubuntu and install KDE instead of installing Kubuntu?
<asghar> Does it?
<xtacocorex> asghar: i don't think it would make a difference at all
<asghar> And are the release dates for Ubuntu and Kubuntu the same?
<glick> how can i choose a different mouse driver
<visik7> asghar: ubuntu and kubuntu is the same distro
<glick> cause the teleporting mouse is a huge pain in the ass
<xtacocorex> asghar: yes, they get released on the same day, dapper comes out in april
<visik7> asghar: the difference is in the installation cd
<asghar> Fine
<asghar> I really get it now why they say Ububtu is the best community distro ever
<visik7> asghar: and the same is true for xubuntu edubuntu and other
<asghar> Thanks everyone
<xtacocorex> asghar: you're welcome
<asghar> quit
<asghar> /exit
<Zouseni> still locks on
<Zouseni> can't format cause linux is using it
<Zouseni> how to make a new partition for windows 2k or format hard disk totally
<Zouseni> someone said that i need to install windows first and then kubuntu
<Zouseni> how to format disk totally
<Panzerboy> Zouseni: when you install kubuntu, you have the option to totally erase your hard disk
<Zouseni> so i have to burn kubuntu on a cd again?
<Panzerboy> well, i guess so
<Panzerboy> i don't know whether or not it can be installed otherwise
<Zouseni> is there a simpler program that i could use to boot from cdrom
<Zouseni> and format disk with it
<Panzerboy> ok, maybe i've missed the starting of this discussion, but i don't understand what exactly you want to accomplish
<Panzerboy> and what is your situation now
<Zouseni> i have kubuntu and i need windows 2k
<Panzerboy> oh, then is simple
<Panzerboy> sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Panzerboy> then delete all the partitions
<bam> where is my mime types settings, anyone?
<Panzerboy> it's like a format
<Zouseni> oh
<Panzerboy> then put your windows disk in the cd-rom, boot and install
<Zouseni> do i choose 1 or 2
<Zouseni> software that runs on boot time or booting and partition software
<Panzerboy> umm
<Panzerboy> where to choose 1 or 2?
<Zouseni> that fdisk thingie
<Zouseni> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 4865.
<Zouseni> and so on
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> if you want to format the disk, just press d
<Panzerboy> or better yet
<Zouseni> :d
<Panzerboy> press m
<Panzerboy> for help
<Zouseni> :/
<Panzerboy> d then the number of the partition
<Panzerboy> p
<Panzerboy> p to print the partitions list
<Zouseni> oh it wasnt a choose
<Panzerboy> so first p
<Panzerboy> then d and the number of the partition to delete
<Zouseni> how can i exit d :D
<Panzerboy> and repeat for all the partitions you want to delete
<Panzerboy> with w
<glick> i think ill have to reread the k&r book
<glick> oops wrong window
<Zouseni> so now windows setup should be able to format the disk?
<Panzerboy> Zouseni: the disk IS formatted now
<Panzerboy> is EMPTY
<Zouseni> cool
<Zouseni> and still running linux <3
<Panzerboy> yeah, until you reboot :)
<Panzerboy> reboot now
<Zouseni> kk \o
<Panzerboy> and no more linux :P
<Zouseni> how sad
<Puaff> hello all
<Panzerboy> yeah
<Panzerboy> Puaff: hey
<Puaff> what happened with you wifi network?
<melonipoika> hi, is someone using nvu here?
<Panzerboy> Puaff: it's working now, it was a problem with the dns server
<Zouseni> hmm
<Panzerboy> Puaff: i've put another dns server and now it works like a charm
<Panzerboy> oh well ...
<tictric> still linux?
<glick> how can i try a different mouse drivers so my mouse stops jumping to the korner of the screen at random times
<glick> ?
<Puaff> Panzerboy: :)
<Panzerboy> tictric: ?
<tictric> Panzerboy: I menat Zouseni
<Panzerboy> brb
<Zouseni> no i'm on my mac
<tictric> so it worked?
<Zouseni> now it starts windows
<Zouseni> going to see in a while if it now recognizes the hard disk :D
<tictric> gratulations
<Zouseni> :s
<Zouseni> loading some unnecessary files still
<tictric> that's windows
<Zouseni> couldn't get age of empires work so i had to do this :s
<tictric> yeah, that's important
<Zouseni> yeah
<Zouseni> my pc is nothing but for playing age of empires 2 conquerors
<gmitchel> im fairly new to linux and i was wondering if anyone knew a place with a good tutorial on hardware config in kubuntu
<visik7> there's a bug in kdebase-dev dependancies
<Zouseni> omfg
<Zouseni> OMFG
<Zouseni> it still shows unknown on partitions
<Zouseni> now my pc is broken <3
<visik7> kdebase-dev create a link named /usr/lib/libksplashthemes.so  that points /usr/lib/libksplashthemes.so.0.0.0 that is in package ksplash but apt-get install kdebase-dev doesn't require ksplash
<tictric> Zouseni: just tell the windows installer to use the whole harddisk it will kill everything else there is
<tictric> windows is good at that
<Zouseni> how
<Zouseni> how :D
<Zouseni> ok i'll try smth
<tictric> Zouseni: some things you must read yourself
<Zouseni> :<
<armosfighter> I'm new to linux and I was wondering how do I install divx?
<Keyseir> I'm having problems installing qt on Ubuntu. Anyone here have experience with qt? (http://pastebin.com/506763)
<larsivi> Keyseir: do you need to compile KMuddy?
<Zouseni> ok tictric get ready
<tictric> Keyseir: there's packages beginning with libqt on ubuntu why compile yourself
<tictric> that's some major undertaking
<Zouseni> do i set up or repair windows 2k or quit setup
<Keyseir> larsivi, yes
<Zouseni> ok i set up
<Zouseni> now it has some licences, what do i do
<larsivi> Keyseir: still, the qt-dev packages are probably present in the repositories?
<tictric> Zouseni: that would be a different channel :)
<Zouseni> ok i agree
<tictric> probably not on freenode
<Zouseni> but now what do i do
<Keyseir> tictric, I'm trying to install a program called KMuddy from source... I knew that "qt' was required. I didn't know I could install it from anything other then source.
<Keyseir> larsivi, I hadn't been aware and am not sure.
<larsivi> Just check your synaptic
<Zouseni> ticric, it has the choices set up windows on selected item, create partition in unpartitioned space and delete selected partition
<larsivi> KDE as a whole is available, so qt must be too
<larsivi> I can see KMuddy isn't though
<Zouseni> i cant select because those are unknown partitions, and i can't create new partition or delete partitions either
<tictric> Zouseni: I don't know what it looks like by heart and I'm not going to install windows alongside with you. so I can't really tell because my answer might be totally wrong because windows calls normal things in a funny way
<Puaff> Keyseir: you can do apt-cache search libqt
<NevidS> hi!
<Zouseni> tictric, what if i burn kubuntu install cd
<Zouseni> can you help me then
<NevidS> If I would like change the K logo men, where I can found the .png about? Inside at /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/   ??
<tictric> Zouseni: What is it that you actually want to accomplish?
<Zouseni> i want to format my hard disk in a way that i could setup windows 2k in it
<tictric> only w2k or alongside with some other os?
<Zouseni> no
<Zouseni> its just one hard disk
<Zouseni> one os in the beginning
<glick> man this mouse problem is really freakin annoying and making the desktop a pain in the ass
<tictric> you can have multiple operating systems on one physical harddisk
<Zouseni> yes
<tictric> you only want w2k?
<tictric> what do you want a kubuntu install cd for?
<Zouseni> to format
<Zouseni> i dont know any else way to format my hard disk
<glick> does anyon eknow why the mouse pointer jumps to the corner of the display at random intervals?
<tictric> then you ought to burn a live cd
<Zouseni> whhyy
<NevidS> nobody??
<Zouseni> is it possible to format hard disk with kubuntu install cd
<tictric> because then you don't need any harddisk. Just a cdrom or dvd drive and enough memory
<Zouseni> so that windows recognized it
<tictric> you can erase everything from that harddisk so that windows doesn't have to recognize anything
<Zouseni> good
<tictric> but you cant do that as long as you are running fdisk or cfdisk or whatever from that harddisk you try to partition
<Keyseir> Puaff, should I install all that stuff?
<Zouseni> =/
<Zouseni> i just want to format
<tictric> Zouseni: I believe you
<Zouseni> yay
<Paradosso> my KDE does not remember "special window settings" i specify
<Paradosso> on the other hand, kstart seem to work
<Paradosso> any hints?
<Zouseni> now booting kubuntu setup
<Zouseni> "gl hf"
<Zouseni> thx
<Panzerboy> any idea why do i get connection refused on all the kubuntu repos when i do an apt-get update?
<Panzerboy> i tried first to ch.archive.ubuntu.com
<Zouseni> hey tictric
<Panzerboy> then to archive.ubuntu.com
<Panzerboy> same thing
<Zouseni> now i'm in the partitioning place
<tictric> aha
<Zouseni> erase ientire disk and use lvm?
<Zouseni> manually edit partition table?
<tictric> manually
<Zouseni> so it found two partitions
<tictric> delete them
<Zouseni> #1 primary 39,3gb and #5 logical
<Zouseni> how
<tictric> first you delete #5
<Panzerboy> hmm ... us.archive seems to work
<Zouseni> hmm
<tictric> Zouseni: hit <alt><F2>
<tictric> together
<Zouseni> wow
<Zouseni> now in console
<tictric> i think now its <enter>
<Zouseni> yup
<tictric> then type fdisk /dev/hda
<Zouseni> now it has ~ #
<Zouseni> just wait a sec us keyboard :D'
<Zouseni> where to find that /
<Zouseni> can you tell me the coordinates
<tictric> you ask questions
<Zouseni> yes i do
<tictric> I got a german layout, sorry
<Zouseni> ok got it
<tictric> i believe its right hand small finger bottom next to shift
<Zouseni> now command:
<tictric> still ~# fdisk /dev/hda
<Zouseni> yea but Command (m for help):
<tictric> type p
<tictric> type d
<Zouseni> it gives me 3 partitions
<Zouseni> linux, extended, swap
<Zouseni> d all?
<Panzerboy> Zouseni is doomed i think ... doomed to run linux for the rest of his/hers life :)
<Zouseni> ;<
<tictric> I remember that one can only delete one partition at a time
<Zouseni> what do i do ;_;
<GameOver> everyone... i cant get sound to work on my kubuntu.... i see that it does detect my hardware... anyone can help me?
<tictric> so type 3 after d
<tictric> then hit d again
<tictric> then 2
<tictric> and so on
<Zouseni> partition 3 has empty type
<tictric> just delete it
<Panzerboy> GameOver: i've had the same problem, all i did was to disable arts
<Panzerboy> GameOver: now sound works like a charm (through alsa)
<Zouseni> ok now it doesnt show anything with p
<Panzerboy> Zouseni: delete EVERYTHING !!
<tictric> type w
<GameOver> Panzerboy: can u help me through it... im very new to this
<Zouseni> the partition table has been altered!1
<tictric> switch it off
<Zouseni> syncing disks
<tictric> start windows
<Zouseni> ok
<Panzerboy> GameOver: go to the menu, then System Settings
<Panzerboy> GameOver: then to Sound & Multimedia
<_johnflux> GameOver man! GameOver!
<Zouseni> and now all we can do is hope
<GameOver> ok
<Panzerboy> GameOver: then disable the checbox for Enable the sound system
<Zouseni> it loads the setup
<GameOver> done
<GameOver> Panzerboy: what do i do next?
<Panzerboy> GameOver: it should work now :)
<GameOver> panzerboy: do i have to retart?
<Panzerboy> i didn't restart it
<Panzerboy> however
<Panzerboy> you might have other problems
<Panzerboy> so ...
<GameOver> oh great
<GameOver> like what
<Panzerboy> what exactly doesn't work
<Panzerboy> ?
<Zouseni> ok and now the moment of truth
<Zouseni> YEY
<Zouseni> THX ALL M8S <3e33
<Zouseni> fv jk
<GameOver> it still doesnt work panzer
<GameOver> if i go to kmix there is nothing there
<GameOver> as current mixer.. no sound settings, nothin
<fallingpoo> woah?
<Panzerboy> hmm
<Panzerboy> GameOver: lspci ?
<Panzerboy> what sound card do you have?
<GameOver> rockwell international
<GameOver> thats what it said when i typed in lspci
<GameOver> followed by uknown device
* xtacocorex is away: cleaning the house
<Zouseni> lol :D
<GameOver> Panzerboy: nothing?
<Zouseni> why do you always have to use public away
<Panzerboy> well, i don't know, sorry
<Panzerboy> try alsamixer
<Panzerboy> see if it gives you anything
<GameOver> how do i do that
<Panzerboy> type alsamixer in the cli
<GameOver> it says function snd_ctrl_open failed for default: no sucuh file or directory
<Panzerboy> wow
<Panzerboy> that's something i've never encountered
<GameOver> great lol
<Panzerboy> try do type dmesg | more
<Panzerboy> and see where it says something about the sound card
<GameOver> um.... the only thingi can see is the following....
<GameOver> pnp ACPI init
<GameOver> ugh hold on ill copy and paste. but i gotta do it form the other computer
<GameOver> its too much for me to type
<Panzerboy> don't paste here!
<Panzerboy> use pastebin
<Panzerboy> or smth
<GameOver> whats that
<Panzerboy> see topic
<GameOver> iim not gonna pste the whole thing just 2 line
<mike>      ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PIB_.SIO0.LPT_._CRS]  (Node cffda180), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
<mike> [4294672.398000]      ACPI-0171: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PIB_.SIO0.LPT_._CRS]  (Node cffda180), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
<mike> [4294672.398000]  pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME__CRS failure for PNP0400
<GameOver> there
<GameOver> is that sound related?
<mmport81> hi all, i got problems getting sound in with any non-root user - could anyone gimme a place to start loking where the problem could be (i am pretty uptodate using backports (apt repositories don't seem to be working today))
<weedar> What to do when a window is to big to fit onscreen making it impossible to click a button on the bottom of the window?
<mmport81> weedar, can't u resize the window?
<weedar> mmport81, not to the point where I can see the bottom part of the window. The window I'm talking of is the "Network Settings" one in KDE, btw
<weedar> I have to click "Administrator Mode" to change anything, but that button is not visible so.. :/
<mmport81> have you tried to change the resolution?
<GameOver> how do u change resolution?
<weedar> mmport81, sure that would help, but I was hoping for a better solution :)
<mmport81> k menu > system settings > display
<mmport81> weedar, well if you have more pixels to play around with that might be nice too :)
<weedar> mmport81, seems I can't change the resolution - 1024x768 seems to be the max I can use
<GameOver> mmport81... i dont have anything called display....
<Panzerboy> GameOver: it can be, try to disable acpi at boot
<Panzerboy> weedar: what i did is to hide the task bar :)
<GameOver> Panzerboy: i have no clue how to do that
<Panzerboy> weedar: then i was able to press that button (also in the network settings in kde :P)
<mmport81> (oh i am using indoensian / german / english for my lang) but it's there in hardware, in system settings
<weedar> Panzerboy, I tried that after reading your tip. Unfortunately the button is still not visible :(
<GameOver> panzerboy... how do i change the screen resoultion
<mmport81> weedar: i just looked at network settings too - i also use 1024x768 res, and can't see anything
<Panzerboy> GameOver: go to system settings
<GameOver> there
<Panzerboy> then to display
<GameOver> i hav e nothing called display
<Panzerboy> ??
<GameOver> i have appearance and themes, desktop, etc
<GameOver> no display
<Panzerboy> second row, under hardware ?
<Panzerboy> umm
<Panzerboy> i guess you've started kcontrol
<Panzerboy> go to the menu
<Panzerboy> and choose System Settings
<GameOver> dont have hardware eithier
<GameOver> oooo
<Panzerboy> the first option above Settings
<GameOver> wait i was using the other settings
<Panzerboy> yeah :)
<GameOver> ok
<GameOver> how come my max is 1024 by 768
<vircuser> help i just loaded kubuntu live cd and my internet isn't wking. I had ubuntu on and same prob. i thought maybe kubuntu will load better.
<Panzerboy> weedar: i don't know why, but now i can see the network settings correctly
<mmport81> weedar, try opening the kcontrol program...
<GameOver> i want to make it 1280
<vircuser> hello mmport 81
<Panzerboy> GameOver: well, that might be tricky, i guess you must modify the config file
<Panzerboy> for the x server
<Panzerboy> i don't know of any other way to do it
<weedar> thanks mmport81
<mmport81> weedar, (same as settings, but i can see system mode etc etc)
<weedar> that did the trick!
<GameOver> can u tell me how to access it
<mmport81> :)
<Panzerboy> wait a sec
<mmport81> hi vircuser
<GameOver> k
<weedar> I hope JohnFlux is aware of this :)
<Panzerboy> GameOver: it's in /etc/X11
<Panzerboy> the name is xorg.conf
<mmport81> GameOver, alt-f2 then type kcontrol
<mmport81> GameOver (prob got my wires crossed...)
<GameOver> ok
<vircuser> mmport81 i'm running kubuntu  live because i had porb with ubuntu in my kinfor center under networks it shw loopback status up but i can't surf. i have a sbc home portal where 2 of 3 comp surf using a hpna (usb adapter plug  into phoneline) what's wrong. i see ip address, netwo mask all good but can't connect.
<weedar> Is /etc/init.d/networking the script that runs during boot-up that says "Configuring Network Interfaces"?
<mmport81> the "hpna" is connected to your comp by usb? - or by ethernet cable?
<vircuser> usb
<doug> man they are on a roll with KDE
* doug is very impressed
<vircuser> mmport81 i have a modem/router 2wire (external). i have 2 comp. 1 ethernet the other is a usb adapter looks like a  phone line filter run xp.  i get the dsl on my reg phone line with the adapter well i installed ubuntu and kubuntu and same prob. i can't surf
<doug> i'm having fun with eye candy such as akregator, konqueror and even konversation
<doug> i gotta say, i'm tempted to switch from firefox to konq
<pulsar> Hello!
<mmport81>  vircuser: type in lsusb in konsole
<pulsar> I've got a question about my "hostname".
<vircuser> mmport81 i'll run to other run and (kubuntu comp) and type it and tell you what happend
<mmport81> ok
<mmport81> that's "ell"susb
<mmport81> not i or anything btw...
* doug afks
<mmport81> douglas: i much prefer konq to firefox - maybe i am just more used to it now - check out the spell check in konq tho - v nice...
<pulsar> Can anyone help me? What should I set my hostname to on my notebook, having in mind, that I'd like to use postfix to fetch mail and deliver it to my account and also accepting local mail relaying to a smarthost?
<Panzerboy> pulsar: i like for example a hostname like 'mordor'
<Panzerboy> pulsar: or 'shaddowofthedeath
<mmport81> heheh
<Panzerboy> or smth along that line
<mmport81> i normal have bond girl names :)
<Panzerboy> heh
<Panzerboy> i had once a 'cassianna'
<Panzerboy> hostname, that is
<Panzerboy> unfortunatelly, ONLY a hostname
<pulsar> What about domains? :)
<Panzerboy> well, i don't have any domains yet, so no pointers there
<mmport81> vircuser: i will be back in an hour or so, lsusb will tell you what kind of device you have attached, which you can use to find how to get working in linux...
<pulsar> Should I use my "own" domain (which is hosted at some provider?)
<Panzerboy> ExtremeCrueltyToSmallAnimals.com sounds cool though
<vircuser> mmport81 bus 004 device 003: id 058f:6362  alcor micro corp hi speed `16 in `1 flash card reader / writer
<vircuser> i don't see the network interface
<mmport81> is that all that comes up?
<GameOver> ok im edited it...... and erstarting....
<GameOver> i shoudl now see it when i look in display as an option?
<Snake__> !seen _nano_
<ubotu> _nano_ <n=nano@ip70-162-104-171.ph.ph.cox.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 13d 9h 55m 56s ago, saying: 'ok what's rc5.d and rc2.d lol'.
<vircuser> xirlink webcam
<mmport81> cos, i would expect some infor about your "hpnp" device
<vircuser> lexmar
<vircuser> no not that how can i load it
<neoncode> What program can play MP4 files? I know I can play them because i get a preview of said MP4 file in konqueror
<vircuser> mmport81 it shows it as a loopback with ip address and newmask  address what's wrong?
<Panzerboy> vircuser: it should not show it as loopback, imho
<Panzerboy> neoncode: amarok ?
<vircuser> mmport81 i meant netmask ... oooops
<mmport81> mmport81: any number of things could be wrong...
<neoncode> Panzerboy: nope
<mmport81> anyway gtg...
<vircuser> thanks
<Panzerboy> hmm ... i remember somebody saying something yesterday in this channel about mp4 playback ... but i don't remember who or what
<vircuser> anybody know how to get kubuntu to recogn my usb adapter for hpna
<GameOver> hey does anyone know how to get rid of the black bars/frame in mplayer..... because when u do fullscreen the video doesnt get bigger just the frame does
<Panzerboy> GameOver: try to play through xv
<GameOver> xv?
<Panzerboy> GameOver: that means mplayer -vo xv <movie.avi?
<Panzerboy> <movie.avi> :P
<GameOver> so i have to play through the terminal?
<NeuralSlice> hey, I'm having a problem configuring my Wifi in Kubuntu. When I type iwconfig, the card is there...but I can't get it to connect to my network. I got it to connect in Ubuntu, but I would like to use Kubuntu.
<GameOver> no way i can edit settings or anything?
<Panzerboy> vircuser: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24695, maybe it helps
<Panzerboy> GameOver: you can edit ~/.mplayer/config
<GameOver> and do u know what i can edit to fix it?
<Panzerboy> GameOver: see http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/506973
<Panzerboy> that's my config file for mplayer
<GameOver> and this gives u fullscreen
<GameOver> with the video
<_johnflux> GameOver: if you edit /etc/mplayer/config  or ~/mplayer/config   it should be obvious where to add the vo=vx  or -vo xv
<en1gma> what are the system requirements for ubuntu and kububtu as far as ram goes when using the live cds
<_johnflux> s/vx/xv/
<NeuralSlice> Does anyone know why in the Ubuntu LiveCD, my Wifi works as expected, but when I try and configure WIfi on the Kubuntu LiveCD, it doesn't work? (iwconfig recognizes the card in both setups)
<GameOver> alright ill give it a shot.... hey PANZERBOY.... i still dont see the screen size 1280x1024 in display
<GameOver> i added it in the config file u told me to
<nlindblad> hello
<Snake__> en1gma, you still here?
* Snake__ paging en1gma 
<simlu> hi!
<simlu> I need some help with swat/samba...
<simlu> can anyone help me?
<__StarScream> simlu: ask the question and we may
<__StarScream> we don't know if we can help till we hear the question
<`Nomad> no sigh-kicks hear
<`Nomad> :P
<simlu> the question is: how to configure my box to connect to swat on localhost:901
<simlu> I think everything is properly configured in /etc/services and /etc/inetd.conf
<simlu> inetd is running, and still it doesn't connect when I try in my browser
<Distro^Junkie> how stable is dapper ?
<Distro^Junkie> lol apache you here too ?
<apachelogger> Distro^Junkie: of course
<Distro^Junkie> ok well then already got my answer
<Distro^Junkie> 33 minutes left to download dapper
<Distro^Junkie> bbiab
<GameOver> is anyone good at configuring sound.... it seems that my hardware is found but wen u go into kmix... there are no devices or anything: i believe its treated as an unkown device
<glick> hey when i plug in a firewire drive kubuntu sees it but doesnt give me permission to write to it?
<simlu> gameover - do a cat /proc/asound/cards
<glick> it makes a desktop icon and all
<glick> but it doesnt give me write access?
<glick> wtf is that all about?
<GameOver> simlu - ok let me boot up the other pc and check it out
<GameOver> simlu - now i type that into terminal?
<simlu>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<simlu> err
<simlu> gameover - yes
<GameOver> ok one sec :)
<glick> what the hell?
<glick> does anyone know how it gets the permission and ownership of the user that mounts the device
<Blippe> kdesu or sudo
<GameOver> Simlu - no such file or directory
<glick> ?
<simlu> gameover - ok, so it means that your card hasn't been detected by the alsa driver
<GameOver> simlu - ok... so then what can i do
<simlu> gameover - do you know what soundcard you have?
<GameOver> simlu - i believe its by rockwell international
<simlu> gameover - ok, let me check something
<GameOver> simlu - thats what i saw when i type in lspci
<glick> my firewire drive works perfectly on the ubuntu desktop
<GameOver> simlu - ok thanks
<glick> stands to reason it should work perfectly in kde too no?
<jariep1___> how do I execute the B.U.M. Boot Up Manager from a shell?
<jariep1___> it freezes up on me everytime i execute it
<glick> no one has that problem with firewire?
<sweet_kate> helo
<sweet_kate> hello
<sweet_kate> how can i see my installed packages in order of size?
<sweet_kate> how can i see my installed packages in order of size?
<simlu> gameover?
<_drgnmyst> Im no expert but in the synaptic package manager you can add columns and then sort the packages by those colums
* _drgnmyst is back.
<GameOver> simlu - yes
<GameOver> sorry it wont let me type back to u
<_drgnmyst> sweet_kate: two of those columns are 'installed version' and 'installed size'
<simlu> gameover - ok
<GameOver> simlu - so how can i get this to work... im a newb when it comes to this... so all your help is appreciated
<sweet_kate> _drgnmyst: i ve not that column
<sweet_kate> !
<ubotu> sweet_kate: What?
<simlu> gameover - you're using kubuntu I guess? :)
<GameOver> simlu - yes
<simlu> gameover - can you type uname -r in your console and tell me the output
<Ilokaasu> weedar: u there ?
<tmircea> u>u>u>
<GameOver> simlu - 2.6.12-10-386
<GameOver> simlu - ok
<GameOver> simlu - ok
<simlu> gameover - okay, start adept and download linux-source-2.6.12
<GameOver> simlu - ok one sec
<GameOver> simlu - ok downloading.. now what does this do
<_drgnmyst> sweet_kate at the top do you see settings?
<sweet_kate> yes
<sweet_kate> i solved
<sweet_kate> tnx
<_drgnmyst> ok,, np i was afk doing dishes
<sweet_kate> how can i unistall ooo? selecting one package
<sweet_kate> ?
<GameOver> simlu?
<GameOver> simlu - its still downloading
<GameOver> simlu - when its done, where should i uncompress it to?
<GameOver> simlu - and doesnt adept do that for u?
<simlu> gameover - no, adept will only put it in /usr/src
<GameOver> simlu ok
<simlu> gameover - do you have an msn account or something?
<GameOver> simlu i have yahoo and aim
<GameOver> i think imight have an msn account too
<simlu> gameover - tha's okay with yahoo
<hacktarus> hi
<hacktarus> i have one question please
<hacktarus> how can i do , for install Mplayer
<hacktarus> in Kubuntu, i download Redhat Package Or other??!!
<hacktarus> thanx
<Blippe> hacktarus, download the mplayer found in synaptic
<Blippe> !synaptic
<ubotu> somebody said synaptic was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<larsivi> hacktarus: or adept
<larsivi> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<Blippe> damit, wrong channel!
<hacktarus> ok
<Blippe> hacktarus, scrap my previos statement! Download mplayer with adept!
<hacktarus> i try
<hacktarus> thanx
<mehmet> is tehere anybody having 64 bit amd processor and x550 ati radeon graphic card and succeed in installing grap. car driver
<Blippe> will kubuntu have a instller like the ubuntu "add application" in dapper?
<tictric> sorry, got nvidia
<mehmet> else
<knoppix> hi guys.. i made a mess..
<knoppix> i was trying to install windows on a USB2 HD, and at the reboot two things happens now: window give me blue screen after rebooting and MBR have been flashed by windows..
<knoppix> i tried to use grub-install /dev/hda but it's not working :(
<_mike> hey how can i manually delete/remove files from theterminal that are read only
<knoppix> any idea of why? i am executing it from knoppix
<knoppix> sudo before rm
<_mike> so its sudo rm filename
<knoppix> yes
<knoppix> can anyone help me please!! this is a crisis!!
<Nard> sure it is
<knoppix> :(
<knoppix> any idea why grub-install /dev/hda tells me Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<gmitchel> can i get some help with ndiswrapper?
<knoppix> ??
<knoppix> helP!
<gmitchel> ndiswrapper -l shows my drivers are on there... lsmod shows ndiswrapper is loaded, but iwconfig and ifconfig don't show wlan0
<mullen> ???
<_mike> it wontletme delete the directory knoppix
<knoppix> _mike, i think that is because that is a directory created by the cdrom of knoppix, you can't delete a cdrom with "rm" :)
<simlu> gmitchel - check if prism54 is loaded (lsmod
<simlu> lsmod | grep prism
<knoppix> please........ :( help me :(
<_mike> knoppix - so how do i get rid of it...its my ndiswrapper directory
<P3L|C4N0> hi people
<tvo> knoppix: you using sata or ide? for sata it might be /dev/sda
<tvo> knoppix: also, maybe you need grubs numbering of harddisks (hd0 hd1 etc.)
<knoppix> ide..
<knoppix> let me try to use grubs numbering.. maybe it will work
<tvo> and make sure it's a root terminal
<knoppix> i execute it with sudo
<tvo> should work too
<gmitchel> everytime i cllick the admin mode button and put in my passowrd, it won't open up admin mode
<gmitchel> any ideas?
<_mike> knoppix: how can i get rid of the directory?
<knoppix> reboot.. sometimes it happens
<knoppix> mhh.. i don't really know what are you doing.. why do you have that knoppix directory?
<knoppix> to remove a directory you have to use rmdir (empty dir) or rm -r DIRNAME
<simlu> gmitchel - do a sudo kcontrol instead
<gmitchel> ok
<knoppix> gmitchel, more than sometimes :)
<knoppix> or better, not reboot, restart KDE
<knoppix> ctrl - alt - backspac
<gmitchel> ndiswrapper is absolutely killin me here
<_mike> thanks
<simlu> gmitchel - did you try what I told you?
<gmitchel> didn't see prism54
<gmitchel> can i do modprobe prism54?
<simlu> gmitchel - no
<GameOver> simlu: what happened
<simlu> gameover - I don't know, are you still on yahoo?
<GameOver> yeah
<GameOver> i saw u were typing and that was the end of it
<simlu> gmitchel - ndiswrapper doesn't work really well with prism54
<gmitchel> simlu - so if prism54 doesn't load, im good?
<simlu> gmitchel - yes, it is supposed to work
<simlu> gmitchel - iwlist wlan0 scan doesn't work?
<simlu> maybe try to rmmod ndiswrapper, and modprobe it again
<gmitchel> simlu- "interface doesn't support scanning"
<GameOver> simlu you gonna go back on yahoo?
<simlu> gameover - i'm talking to you on yahoo
<GameOver> simlu - i dont see u
<gmitchel> simlu - didn't work... still not showinf wlan0
<simlu> hmm
<simlu> gmitchel - are you sure your card is plugged in? :)
<gmitchel> simlu - works in my windows boot
<simlu> and when you do ndiswrapper -l, it says driver present, hardware present?
<gmitchel> simlu - bamwl5 driver rpesent, hardware present
<Andreas_> hi guys, I just installed kubuntu dapper on my stationary - everything seems to work fin except the resolution which is stuck on 649x480 - kdm and kde starts with it and kde won't let me change it
<Andreas_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg detects the available modes just fine
<Andreas_> and they are all available in the xorg.conf file
<Andreas_> where should I start?
<m_tadeu> hi...how do I change the font size when running applications as root
<gmitchel> simlu - how do i check version number of ndiswrapper?
<tictric> dpkg -l ndiswrapper
<Ilokaasu> my cdrom does not open, eject wont help..any ideas ?
<kethinov> hi all, i've been trying to install redhat-artwork various ways. through apt, by alien'ing the rpm from fedora.redhat.com, and other ways. every time i try, the QT portion of the install silently fails--the bluecurve style doesn't show up in kcontrol. no errors... what's wrong?
<_mehmet> oo
<m_tadeu> Ilokaasu: umount /media/cdrom
<GameOver> hey guys i have an issue with my wireless.... i can always get it to work... i have ndiswrapper installed and have it to run at boot.... but in order to get it tow or  k
<GameOver> i always have to go into the terminal and use dhclient
<GameOver> is there anyway i can just get tjhis to work from the get go
<m_tadeu> how do I change the font size for applications running with sudo?
<larsivi> GameOver: You probably have to add/change something in /etc/network/interfaces
<GameOver> larsivi: do u know what... i added ndiswrapper
<GameOver> as stated
<darkkish_box> hey
<larsivi> GameOver: Do you have a lan adapter on eth0 as your primary interface?
<darkkish_box> can someone help me
<larsivi> possibly, darkkish_box
<GameOver> larsivi: i have one... but i dont know if its the primary
<darkkish_box> all i need is a win98 bootdisk so i can fdisk the mbr and get grub off my computer so i can boot to windows
<darkkish_box> >.<
<larsivi> darkkish_box: grub can boot windows
<darkkish_box> i get an error when i try to start up
<darkkish_box> error 15 or something like that
<larsivi> GameOver: is both eth0 and eth1 (or wlan0) set up in your interfaces file?
<darkkish_box> ewwwwww >.< i could never get wifi working in linux
<darkkish_box> ever
<GameOver>  The primary network interface
<GameOver> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<GameOver> 	# wireless-* options are implemented by the wireless-tools package
<GameOver> 	wireless-mode managed
<GameOver> thats whats in the interface file
<larsivi> I use almost only wifi
<GameOver> for primary
<darkkish_box> larsivi, my grub is broken when i formatted my linux partition now i cant boot to windows i really need to know how to fdisk the mbr
<darkkish_box> is there a way to do it in knoppix?
<larsivi> probably, knoppix is great :=)
<darkkish_box> do you know how?
<larsivi> nope
<darkkish_box> >.<
<larsivi> My grub works fine, (and for Windows too)
<darkkish_box> yeah but you didnt format your linux partition
<darkkish_box> did you
<Distro^Junkie> darkkish_box: take your xp cd put it in your bootable drive then let it load till it gives you the options then hit #2
<GameOver> larsivi: so how would i go around fixing this so my wlan0 works without me having to type dhclient all the time
<larsivi> hmm, no, I thought better of it ;)
<darkkish_box> i dont know where my XP cd is :-/
<Distro^Junkie> lol you outta luck then
<larsivi> GameOver: I'm not really sure, I have to use dhclient if I use my ethernet plug
<darkkish_box> where can i get a windows 98 startup disk
<larsivi> GameOver: since wlan is my primary
<en1gma> hi all i got a couple questions. i have been using DSL as my live cd distro for quite sometime...i just tried slax and its good but i have to adj to many settings after boot. im thinking bout getting kubuntu or knoppix next. what i like to know is when either of those are booted are you default root and how is konq setup
<Distro^Junkie> doesn't work the same darkkish_box
<GameOver> larsivi: so if i change the text to wlan0 from eth0 it should work?
<larsivi> darkkish_box: win98 startup disks aren't the most usual tool around here ;)
<darkkish_box> distro i have donw it before
<en1gma> i would like to be able to go straight into xchat without creating a new user
<darkkish_box> i did it before it should work..
<darkkish_box> i hate xchat
<darkkish_box> if i didnt have to use it right now i wouldnt
<en1gma> that wasnt my Q
<darkkish_box> lol
<darkkish_box> sorry
<en1gma> :)
<larsivi> GameOver: you need to make sure all parties know the name of the interface, if ndiswrapper thinks it is wlan0, then interfaces must too
<en1gma> when i get to desktop i dont want to have to configure alot of settings...i can handle a couple but not more then that
<GameOver> but there are lines in the interfaces referencing wlan0
<en1gma> so when kubuntu boots up to kde are you root or user
<GameOver> user
<en1gma> sweet
<Distro^Junkie> darkkish_box:
<Distro^Junkie> brb
<en1gma> what kernel and what version of kde is now on the kubuntu iso live cd i dload
<larsivi> GameOver: run "dmesg | grep 'eth0'" to find out what sets to eth0
<en1gma> does kubuntu have an apt-get or similar
<larsivi> GameOver: on my system this is the ethernetcard
<larsivi> en1gma: yes
<en1gma> kernel, kde and apt-get....whats up with that
<Distro^Junkie> darkkish_box: how do you use a 98 boot disk to repair the mbr on xp ?
<larsivi> en1gma: and the frontend is called adept
<larsivi> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<darkkish_box> you boot to dos
<darkkish_box> and use fdisk /mbr
<GameOver> [4294677.765000]  e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd0204000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:06:1B:CA:C3:58
<GameOver> [4294716.293000]  eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)
<GameOver> [4294737.093000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<en1gma> larsivi ok what about the iso what kernel and what version of kde
<Distro^Junkie> what filesystem was your xp in ?
<GameOver> thats what it says larsivi
<larsivi> en1gma: I think the kernel is about 2.6.12-10
<en1gma> and kde 3.5?
<larsivi> en1gma: I think you must update to get 3.5, Breezy was released just before KDE 3.5
<darkkish_box> it doesnt matter
<larsivi> en1gma: Maybe there are Dapper Flight live cd's though
<darkkish_box> but ntfs
<darkkish_box> fuck
<darkkish_box> i dont have  a working floppy drive
<darkkish_box> >.< im getting really annoyyed
<darkkish_box> im running linux on this one so i cant use the exe
<en1gma> yea i think i gonna grab a dapper if it comes with kde 3.5
<larsivi> GameOver: then that means that your system tries to find and ip-adress for eth0, instead of your wlan0
<en1gma> is dapper cds like "current"
<GameOver> larsivi: ok... so what do i do to fix this :)
<Distro^Junkie> en1gma: it does
<larsivi> GameOver: hmm, my interfaces look like this
<larsivi> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<larsivi>         wireless-mode managed
<larsivi>         wireless-essid SSID
<en1gma> where is dapper iso
<en1gma> im at kubuntu.org
<larsivi> Read more
<GameOver> should i just edit the eth1 to wlan0?
<larsivi> GameOver: If your system otherwise is equal to mine, yes (and your ndiswrapper sets up wlan0)
<GameOver> yes
<GameOver> ok i will give it a try
<larsivi> GameOver: At least I think so, I'm not expert
<en1gma> it takes along time for dapper to load and its text only?
<larsivi> en1gma: ?
<en1gma> This system should ultimately end up
<en1gma> being faster and more visually pleasing than the one in Ubuntu 5.10, but
<en1gma> at the moment it's text-only, spews a lot of error messages, and
<en1gma> includes long delays with no progress
<GameOver> i have another question... when i setup kubuntu... for screen resolution i accidently pressed enter instead of space so that it would include 1280x1024 resolution.... now my highest resolution in display is 1024*whatever
<GameOver> what can i do to get that 1280x1024 resolution
<en1gma> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-December/060506.html
<darkkish_box> lcd
<larsivi> GameOver: I have no idea, I have 1280x1024, but my screen supports 1400x1050, but those silly Intel folks only give access to the mode through their Windows drivers
<GameOver> alright... and my final question on my brothers computer... i cant get the sound to work
<GameOver> it sees that theres somethin there... but its an unknown device
<newbie_> gameover in order to get the resolution for your monitor two 1280x1024 you must change the setting in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<GameOver> newbie: what setting do i change
<en1gma> where do i get flight cd2
<Distro^Junkie> kubuntu.org
<Distro^Junkie> read the page starting at the first news
<GameOver> newbie?
<Distro^Junkie> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000034.html   <---- dapper
<en1gma> thnx
<tdmg> hey, someone know about keyboard settings that could help me?
<Andreas_> tdmg what's the problem
<tdmg> well
<tdmg> I want to turn my "`~" key into an extra shift key
<tdmg> how do I do that?
<tdmg> I'm looking through the Keyboard Layout section
<tdmg> but I can't find it
<tdmg> Andreas_?
* kitsch is away: AFK
<GameOver> anyone think they can help me with sound problems?
<Andreas_> tdmg, no clue, sorry
<tdmg> okay
<tdmg> thanks anyway :)
<larsivi> GameOver: no, I've given enough for now ;)
<GameOver> lol
<GameOver> oh come on larsivi :)
<tdmg> larsivi, can you help me? :)
<GameOver> dont make me go back to windows!
<larsivi> GameOver: seriously, what's the problem?
<tdmg> we aren't making you do anything :P
<GameOver> well like i said sound doesnt work... no devices or loadedinto kmix, nothin
<larsivi> tdmg: I know next to nothing on keyboard setup
<GameOver> but i do a listing of pci devices... i see my soundcard there... but its listed as an uknown device
<tdmg> okay
<MrJangles> hey, does anyone use any anti virus software for ubuntu?
<larsivi> GameOver: what soundcard do you have?
<larsivi> MrJangles: AV? must be Clam, then
<GameOver> Larsivi: Rockwell international.... i believe
<MrJangles> Clam is the software?
<isodude> Hey
<larsivi> GameOver: are any sound modules loaded at boot?
<GameOver> larsivi: no clue my friend... complete newb here
<larsivi> MrJangles: ClamAV, but I'm not sure how to use it
<MrJangles> ty thats fine
<isodude> If I want a application to read text in english audio that is free. What should I search for?
<slow-motion> hallo
<larsivi> isodude: There is some KDE app, don't remember the name
<tdmg> guys, I'm trying to input the Shift command, what is the command name for SHIFT?
<larsivi> GameOver: try the command lsmod and see if you see anything sound related (I know the names can be cryptic...)
<GameOver> ok
<larsivi> GameOver: They usually start with snd_
<GameOver> ok ill check it out
<GameOver> larsivi: i dont see anything
<larsivi> GameOver: anything at all, or just not snd_ stuff?
<GameOver> larsivi not snd_stuff
<larsivi> GameOver: you might have a seriously unstandard soundcard, then...
<en1gma> kubuntu comes with xchat right
<GameOver> larsivi: probably
<GameOver> larsivi: its one that came in my hp pavilion
<isodude> larsivi: remember!!
<isodude> right now!!
<larsivi> isodude: check out ksayit, kmouth and konq-speaker (read the about using adept)
<wotnarg> Is there a way to select only a certain type of file in konq?
<GameOver> larsivi: so what can i do to get it working then?
<isodude> larsivi: I will! Thanks!!
<isodude> You are super!
<glick> hello all
<glick> excuse me i just installed kubuntu but my firewire drive still wont mount correctly when i plug it in
<glick> does anyone have any idea how i can get my firewire drive to automount correctly when i plug it in?
<glick> it used to work perfectly in ubuntu
<larsivi> GameOver: Your sound chip is probably most oftenly referred to as Riptide
<slawek> does KERIO work  on kubuntu ?
<GameOver> larsivi: ok sounds familiar
<larsivi> GameOver: and that drivers are difficult to get by, at least without some kernel rebuilding
<glick> anyone?
<en1gma> does kubuntu flight 2 pickup a wifi remote access paoint router upon boot
<en1gma> flight 2 live cd
<GameOver> larsivi: i was reading about that.....  anyway u can help... ive actualy downloaded linux source 2.6.... etc
<GameOver> can u help me do whatever i need to to get it working... if u have the time of course
<larsivi> GameOver: check out the ubuntu notes at the bottom of this page: http://www.opensound.com/linux-x86.html
<glick> anyone?
<glick> damn
<larsivi> GameOver: I'm going to bed now, sorry, not feeling to well
<en1gma> larsivi does kubuntu flight 2 live cd  pickup a wifi remote access paoint router upon boot
<GameOver> larsivi: ok it looks like it has support for riptide... so i just have to download something?
<larsivi> en1gma: don't entirely understand the question, but I think you must go via KWifiManager or similar
<glick> anyone have a firewire drive ?
<larsivi> GameOver: Seems like it, and recompile the kernel...
<glick> or usb drive?
<larsivi> glick: sorry, no
<larsivi> glick: usb, yes
<glick> when you plug it in it works?
<en1gma> well like for ex: DSL upon boot i have instant access through router through a cat5 cable (on this computer) but i have a laptop that i will use kubuntu on to and its wifi
<larsivi> glick: my usb drive works out of the box
<en1gma> will it be ready upon boot
<glick> wtf mine did too for the longest time
<larsivi> en1gma: I don't think any wifi on any OS is accessible on first time boot without some manual choosing/setup of the access point/SSID
<larsivi> en1gma: at least here in Norway, an open network don't mean it is legal to access it
<larsivi> well, good luck en1gma, and good night
<en1gma> k thnx
<en1gma> larsivi this network is in this house...its just the ppl using it wont want to configure it everytime it boots
<larsivi> en1gma: If you are going to use a live CD, it might be difficult
<nuzzy> Hi all - Just tried Ubunutu after many other distros and it rocks!  Does the Kubuntu CD/DVD run the same as the Ubuntu install except use KDE as the default desktop?
<andkore> hi
<andkore> so how does the kubuntu package manager work?
<andkore> i'm thinking about using kubuntu, to see what alternatives to slackware are
<andkore> i like slack alot
<andkore> i just want something new
<andkore> lo?
<nuzzy> join #ubuntu
<andkore> why? i know its the same pkg manager
<andkore> but i can ask here cant i?
<glick> this blows
<andkore> what does?
<glick> kubuntu not mounting my firewire drive correctly when i plug it in
<nuzzy> sorry...that was me trying to join ubuntu...I forgot the slash
<andkore> lol
<hugo> hello
<andkore> lo
<hugo> I have 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' no my ubuntu breezy-badger, now how do i start KDE instead of Gnome?
<andkore> glick: you mean automatically?
<hugo> when i start a new session i get both kde and gnome toolbars
<andkore> ouch that sucks
<hugo> and gnome programs still shows in menus
<andkore> i know how in slack :/
<glick> andkore: yeah
<andkore> what session manager you using?
<glick> kdm
<nuzzy> hugo...at login, choose KDE under "Session"
<andkore> glick: no i meant hugo
<andkore> lol
<hugo> nuzzy: I did
<glick> oh
<hugo> i'm using GDM
<andkore> glick: does it do it at all?
<hugo> looks like both gnome _and_ kde starts
<nuzzy> did you say to set as default?
<glick> andkore: if i go to /media/sda[1-3]  i can look at my files
<glick> and read them
<glick> but thats it
<andkore> oh
<andkore> no write
<andkore> as root?
<hugo> nuzzy: doesn't matter if it's default
<andkore> yeah
<glick> as root im sure i culd write to it
<hugo> I just want to log in to X with KDE only :P
<andkore> glick: you can change this methinks
<glick> also it doesnt mount the icons on the desktop anymore
<andkore> :/
<glick> it bitches about errors
<andkore> probably permissions
<nuzzy> no, but that's what I thought you wanted
<hugo> can't anyone help me?
<andkore> dang, haven't used linux for a few months
<andkore> trying to think
<andkore> what about sudo?
<EnglishStan> ello people
<andkore> lo
<EnglishStan> need help :D
<EnglishStan> please?? :P
<arrinmurr> EnglishStan: just tell what's your problem / ask your question
<EnglishStan> I wanna replace Konquorer with FireFox, how would i go about it?
<EnglishStan> ???
<andkore> sry
<hugo> wasn't there anyone here who could help me with my gnome/kde problem?
<glick> something weird is goin on
<andkore> yes... mr. obviousman :P
<glick> in the ubuntu desktop my firewire drive mounts, it creates icons to it on the desktop, but i cant write to it, on kde it does neither, only error messages pop up
<andkore> permissions!
<andkore> theres some way to change it so reg. users can write
<dell500> does gnupod work on kubuntu?
<dell500> i suppose it does since gtkpod and stuff works...
<andkore> dell500: dude
<andkore> this is what linux is about :D
<andkore> everything should work
<dell500> lol, good call andkore
<dell500> well i just downloaded and burned the dvd for kubuntu :)
<dell500> just gotta  backup everything..
<EnglishStan> ello
<EnglishStan> me again
<EnglishStan> i'm on my linux machine now :D
<EnglishStan> need to know how to install firefox :D
<hugo> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<hugo> sudo apt-get remove konqueror
<irielion> i have a question... when i insert a cd in kde... it prompts how to open it, but i also automatically opens it... thats anoying
<EnglishStan> where do i get that from? was no download section on there site for linux
<irielion> EnglishStan: its packaged in ubuntu repositery
<irielion> when i insert a cd in kde... it prompts how to open it, but i also automatically opens it... thats anoying
<EnglishStan> and that means?
<irielion> that you open the package manager adept, and search for mozilla-firefox
<irielion> or you open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<irielion> it aint that hard
<dell500> hugo, why remove konqueror?
<irielion> yes dont remove konqueror
<irielion> kde needs it
<dell500> ya
<dell500> for browsing folders and stuff
<irielion> dell500: did you read my question
<dell500> nope
<irielion> when i insert a cd in kde... it prompts how to open it, but i also automatically opens it... thats anoying
<EnglishStan> so at the run command, i type sudo??
<irielion> yes
<irielion> the EXACT line as stated before
<dell500> EnglishStan: type 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox'
<EnglishStan> nothing happens,,the box disappeared
<dell500> without the ' '
<EnglishStan> ah i see
<dell500> i loath fresh installs, have to back everything up and make sure you don't forget anything...
<EnglishStan> nothing happened
<irielion> dell500: have you read the Q now?
<irielion> EnglishStan: then use Adept like i told you
<arrinmurr> EnglishStan: type konsole, press enter, and type the command there
<dell500> irielion: that's kinda a statement, but you wanna make it so it doesn't open it but just prompt you for a selection/
<dell500> what's adept?
<irielion> dell500: yes exactly
<bimberi> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<dell500> google it, it's prolly a bug somewhere
<dell500> so pretty much it's a apt-get kinda thing or synaptic
<bimberi> dell500: yep :)
<dell500> neat...
<dell500> gonna have to get used to that
<DjDarkman> hy ,what is artsd?
<EnglishStan> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<EnglishStan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<EnglishStan> is only available from another source
<irielion> sound manager for kde
<EnglishStan> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<EnglishStan> sorry
<en1gma> when i boot up daper flight2 (live cd) it dont connect me to net like DSL does...whats up
<dell500> EnglishStan: you might need to edit the repositories
<irielion> englishstan, check howto on ubuntu help pages about that
<EnglishStan> ah crap
<dell500> i don't remeber how to do that lol
<irielion> ADEPT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EnglishStan> i only just install kubuntu too
<EnglishStan> first time ever
<en1gma> when i boot up daper flight2 (live cd) it dont connect me to net like DSL does...whats up
<irielion> EnglishStan: ow i didnt know that ;)
<dell500> :)
<en1gma> help
<DjDarkman> what is artsd?
<irielion> DjDarkman: i just told you!
<en1gma> uninstall artsd its a pos
<matt_> Hi!
<irielion> DjDarkman: sound manager for kde
<DjDarkman> ohh i didn`t see
<irielion> okay
<en1gma> come on guys i cant connect to net. why dont kubuntu daper flight 2 (live cd) connect me to net upon bootup
<en1gma> dsl does it automatically
<irielion> because its a beta release
<DjDarkman> irielion: does something happen if i kill it?
<en1gma> does kubuntu (stable) connect to net upon bootup
<irielion> there must be 2 kubuntu channels, one for newbies and the other for more experienced users
<irielion> DjDarkman: yes... it dies and restarts automatically
<DjDarkman> but how can i kill it permantly?
<irielion> DjDarkman: But if you disable it, all the programs that rely on it will not function no more
<en1gma> ok i cant connect to net wtf do i do
<irielion> DjDarkman: why do you want to kill him?
<DjDarkman> coz the sound in cedega isn`t functioning well
<en1gma> artsd in kde 3.5 is screwed up trust me
<arrinmurr> irielion: so that the experienced users wouldn't be there to help the newbies? ;)
<en1gma> uninstall artsd
<irielion> arrinmurr: but they could be in both
<en1gma> and disable the kde sound system
<irielion> artsd in 3.5 works fine
<irielion> i use it in cedega aswell
<arrinmurr> irielion: they _could_, but they wouldn't
<en1gma> artsd is so screwed the ppl who make kde say art will not be included in kde 4.0
<arrinmurr> irielion: and there's #kubuntu-offtopic anyway
<irielion> yes artsd should be replaced
<en1gma> artsd is a pos
<irielion> use esd or somethin
<en1gma> espicially if you have an nvidia chipset
<en1gma> i unstall artsd and disable kde sound system and use kmix as my mixer and all works fine
<irielion> however i jump out... all these irc stuff makes me nuts, havent done it in a long time...
<irielion> aint no nerd nomore :)
<en1gma> ok now ive helped how about some help for me
<en1gma> i cant connect to net with kubuntu daper flight2 live cd
<en1gma> what do i need to do
<en1gma> using onboard nic and connected to router by lan cord
<dell500> does anyone here know how to make the ipod not readonly
<arafel> has anyone else had auto[make|conf]  problems with kubuntu? I've been trying to build mutt, and everything keeps giving me grief.
<en1gma> I CANT CONNECT TO NET CAN SOMEONE HELP ME FOR GODS SAKE
<arafel> en1gma: anyone likely is going to need more details before they can
<dell500> lol en1gma !
<en1gma> i just gave every detail you could want
<en1gma> "<en1gma> when i boot up daper flight2 (live cd) it dont connect me to net like DSL does...whats up"
<en1gma> "<en1gma> using onboard nic and connected to router by lan cord "
<en1gma> "<en1gma> dsl does it automatically"
<en1gma> what other info is needed
<e_machinist> Are there any Kubuntu or KDE related repositories, not listed in the wiki?
<fusionfox> how do i change the apt resources data?
<dell500> en1gma: that's kinda broad, maybe the lancard isn't installed correctly or something
<arafel> en1gma: you don't get an IP address issued? it can't see the card? you can see the card and get an IP, but can't ping? can't resolve?
<en1gma> DSL works perfect
<arafel> DSL being...?
<en1gma> the card is seen with ifconfig -a but no ip address issued
<en1gma> damn small linux
<dell500> en1gma: did you try renewing it in console?
<en1gma> i tried ifconfig eth0 up but it wont let me cause im not root
<dell500> I'm not too familar with the breezy kde setup, i'm on gnome
<en1gma> i dont know root password
<fusionfox> how do i change the apt sources FILE people cant anyone take 3 secs and answer me!
<dell500> oh.
<dell500> well look up the live cd password or something on google
<arafel> en1gma: live CD has no root password. "sudo bash".
<en1gma> this is crazy it dont work upon boot
<arafel> fusionfox: edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<en1gma> i was trying the daper flight2 maybe its too beta how about just regular kubuntu does it work upon boot
<arafel> fusionfox: please note you'll get a better response from people if you're polite.
<fusionfox> lol xP i asked polite
<fusionfox> and no one answer
<fusionfox> i say bad things
<fusionfox> and i got answers fomr every chat
<fusionfox> =D
<fusionfox> even the dpkg answered me =P
<arafel> you asked right after joining, then complained 2 minutes later because nobody answer.
<en1gma> this kubuntu live cd isnt for me (sure i can configure everything) but the person i giving the cd to can not
<arafel> en1gma: try the breezy one instead, maybe?
<en1gma> daper breezy?
<arrinmurr> en1gma: is he/she going to use it as a live cd or install it on hd?
<en1gma> how does the order go? kubuntu official release then daper flight 2 (for current) then breezy = what
<en1gma> live cd only
<arafel> breezy is the previous stable release.
<arafel> sorry, previous == current
<arrinmurr> en1gma: i think knoppix might be better choise then
<en1gma> oh so it goes kubuntu official release then breezy = current then daper flight2 = testing?
<arrinmurr> en1gma: unless there's something kubuntu-specific that's needed
<en1gma> oh ok yea i wasnt sure which live cd to go with...ive tried DSL, slax and now lubuntu
<arafel> en1gma: the kubuntu official release is breezy. :-)
<en1gma> kubuntu*
<en1gma> ahhh
<arafel> the latest ubuntu and kubuntu stable release is 5.10, breezy badger. the next release will be dapper drake, which is currently releasing "flight" (AKA testing) discs.
<en1gma> does anyone with a similar hardware config as me know if breezy autoconfigs the network upon boot (NF2 with onboard lan) connected to router (cable) by lan cord
<en1gma> i like kubuntu for this person but network has to be connected at DE
<_christian> en1gma: Yes, it does, in most cases. Some types of onboard ethernet cards have trouble with [k] buntu
<arafel> en1gma: I can't, I'm afraid; it tried to autoconf mine, but the network's protected and it didn't have the key.
<arafel> once I gave it the key, it successfully autoconfigured, though.
<en1gma> ah see this network needs no key
<arafel> in that case, you'll probably be okay
<en1gma> flight_master it loads the nic driver for it called forcedeth
<en1gma> with breezy or are you running daper
* arafel is running breezy.
<en1gma> ahh ok maybe i need to go and try breezy if that dont work i think i will have to try knoppix or puppy linux
<en1gma> im running out of live cds
<en1gma> :)
<arafel> knoppix is also good.
<arafel> I believe my motherboard is also NF2, if that helps any.
<en1gma> yea that does help
<en1gma> you think i should waste my time dloading breezy or just go straight to knoppix
<en1gma> it does take sometime to dload all this
<en1gma> note the person this live cd is gonna be for has a system with only 256MB ram
<mr-russ> breezy's live cd is very slow.
<arafel> I've had no problems of that kind with either, to be honest.
<arafel> "of that kind" == network problems.
<arafel> the lack-of-key thing is a problem with the underlying tools.
<en1gma> breezy boots slow to DE or is slow at DE
<arafel> it's a hazard of live discs, particularly with limited amounts of RAM. Anything that's not cached they have to pull off CD.
<arafel> I didn't notice the breezy live disc being particularly slower than any other I'd tried, but to be honest I didn't use it for long.
<en1gma> mr-russ was saying breezy is slow but im wondering if he talks about it being slow upon boot or slow in KDE
<mr-russ> both.
<mr-russ> still spends lots of time using the CD.
<en1gma> knoppix dont?
<mr-russ> even after it's booted up.  Especially on a machine with limited (256mb) ram.
<arafel> IME all live discs do, but...
<en1gma> which one is better on system resources
<arrinmurr> en1gma: i don't know about kubuntu livecd, but ubuntu livecd was in many ways much slower than knoppix
<mr-russ> en1gma: less in my experience of using them both.
<knubbe> how come i just got a menu option called "debian"? :-)
<en1gma> i got 26% of breezy might as well just try it since im that far
<houn> Quick Question: Kubuntu == Ubuntu with KDE by default, yes?  Any other significant differences?
<arafel> houn: no
<arafel> you can turn one into the other just by installing the appropriate package, as far as I'm aware. :)
<houn> Cool.  I'll grab Kubuntu anyway to save a bit of time, then, hehe
<arafel> (waits for people to pop up and correct him)
<en1gma> is gnome better then kde on system resources such as ram
<houn> The FAQ on the site doesn't mention anything else, but thought it safest to ask.
<en1gma> ubuntu = gnome right?
<houn> en1gma: In my personal experience, KDE tends to run better on my box, but I've got nothing hard to back that with.
<arafel> en1gma: ubuntu is gnome by default, yes
<suso> wenas
<en1gma> see this system only has 256mb ram so i got to be carefull in choosing correct live cd distro....even DSL used almost all the ram even without KDE
<en1gma> it used flux
<arafel> en1gma: the RAM will all be used, but most of it will probably go in caches of various kinds.
<arafel> generally you *want* the kernel to make active use of it all. :-)
<en1gma> i might even have to check out ubuntu but god i like kde so much better
<hawking> Does anyone know of any infrared configuration tools for kde?
<arrinmurr> en1gma: at least knoppix runs fine on my machine, and i've got 256MB of ram
<en1gma> on my amd64 box i issued the command "dsl toram" and it loads the whole thing into ram and i dont have to keep live cd in drive at all
<arafel> dsl is, by definition, small.
<en1gma> arrinmurr knoppix uses kde?
<arrinmurr> en1gma: yeah, it has the k-sound, doesn't it ;)
<en1gma> dsl is nice but i cant get it to come out right for some reason
<suso> alguien que able espaol?
<en1gma> yes it does dont it :)
<en1gma> i thought the k was silent
<juif> hello channel
<en1gma> "K"-noppix now i get it
<suso> hellow juif
<en1gma> hiya
<juif> i need help with JACK, ALSA and whatever i need to get Ardour running
#kubuntu 2006-01-21
<suso> algueinb que able espaol ?
<juif> if anyone feels up to the task :)
<arrinmurr> en1gma: well, actually the name of the person making knoppix is Klaus Knopper (if i remember it correct), but anyway ;)
<suso> bye chanel goodnight
<en1gma> oo
<en1gma> omg i just put the daper flight 2 cd in while i was in windoze and it actually autoruns
<en1gma> hmmm intresting
<en1gma> bbiam gots to eat
<juif> seems no one wants to help me with this JACK crap :) i looked around on the web and it seems like one complicated bitch to get running, with permissions and real time access and all that
<glick> hey does anyone here have a firewire or usb externel drive?
<`Nomad> I used one a short while ago..
<`Nomad> but it' gone now
<`Nomad> Is there anyone that uses kxdocker here?  I feel totally stupid, I can't seem to understand how to add apps on it..
<glick> anyone been having problems mounting removable media?
<glick> like external disks and such?
<slow-motion> n8
<glick> i get this error when i plug in my firewire drive
<glick> An error occurred while loading media:/sdb4:
<glick> The file or folder media:/sdb4 does not exist.
<`Nomad> Wish I could help, mine went remarkably smoothly when I used it
<`Nomad> i sthere really a : after the word media?
<e_machinist> Is there an easy to use Firewall that anyone recommends?
<BlippeAway> e_machinist, firestarter
<e_machinist> firestarter is gtk though.. haha.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi fellows, i just resolved my problems with grub
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i had hard time but kubuntu live saved me in the end..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> even though i think knoppix is better.. for live puorposes... :=
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i ask you a thing? i want to move my linux to another (bigger) partition..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> any advice?
<isodude> dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1 ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?? what is that?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dd?
<isodude> it writes data from if to of
<isodude> RAW
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why dd instead of cp?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so, suppose that i have in /dev/hda1 my window partition, in that way i can simply move it to a backup location and repristinate it in a second moment if i want?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isodude: ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isodude: ?
<en1gma> ok breezy connects to net just fine upon boot BUT it takes freaking forever to get to the damn desktop
<en1gma> daper flight2 is prob like 10x faster to get to DE
* _sam is the ruler of all and all must bow down to his glory
<en1gma> ok so daper wont connect to net upon boot and breezy just takes damn forever
<_sam> wireless or wired?
<en1gma> wired
<en1gma> nforce2 mb using onboard lan
<_sam> is eth0 in your init scrypt?
<en1gma> i dont have any script it just upon boot
<en1gma> etho reports in ifconfig -a but it has no ip
<_sam> u have router?
<en1gma> yep
<en1gma> its set to dhcp
<_sam> dhcp?
<_sam> oh
<_sam> mk
<en1gma> breezy works fine but daper dont
<_sam> hrm
<en1gma> breezy just takes so long to reach DE
<en1gma> i mean alont time
<_sam> does it sayu its using dhcp in the kde network manager?
<en1gma> netwrok manager didnt report anything
<_sam> u kno the manufaturer
<_sam> they removed some drivers in dapper
<en1gma> ifconfig -a showed eth0 being there, lsmod showed forcedeth nic driver loaded but there was no ip
<_sam> wierd
<_sam> sorry i dont know what the prob is then
<en1gma> does knoppix take as long as breezy does on load up
<_sam> little less
<en1gma> this isnt for me this is for a windoze user im trying to convert to linux
<en1gma> :)
<_sam> :D
<en1gma> live cds are the best way to do that i think
<_sam> yah
<_sam> they are slo tho
<_sam> but knoppix is a little faster
<en1gma> dsl and slax and daper are alot faster to get DE then breezy though
<_sam> kubuntu live cds are just crappy
<_sam> u ever heard of enlightenment/e17
<_sam> ?
<en1gma> yea i heard of it alot and wanted to use it with slamd64 but i was gonna have to build everything from scratch
<en1gma> it looks good
<_sam> cause there is a good fast live cd with that
<en1gma> are you serious
<_sam> elivecd.org
<en1gma> whats it called
<en1gma> thanks checking that now
<_sam> mk
<LeeJunFan> I love unexplained crashes. Amarok, nothing has changed on my system, not even any changes to amarok or the playlist but it just won't run any more unless I edit amarokrc and remove my mysql configs. argh.
<_sam> meh kaffiene > amarok
<en1gma> i gonna wait to 0.4 elive as it should be out very soon
<en1gma> gonna reboot and get knoppix
<en1gma> brb
<dutchie> evening guys ... I'm having trouble getting Java running in Konq ... tried all the howtos, I've run out of ideas ... can anyone help ?
<dutchie> I've downloaded Sun's 1.5 ... created the deb package ...
<dutchie> supplied the full path in Konq's settings -> applet loading
<sorush20> how do i restart the kde menu?
<en1gma> man i sure wish daper flight2 would connect me to net
<en1gma> cause so far its the best one
<Hobbsee> en1gma: did you try: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo dhclient && sudo ifup eth0?
<dutchie> so, anyone able to get Java to work in Konq ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there.. i'd like to reduce my 9GB linux kubuntu installation.. i don't know where to start. In windows it was easy, mainly it was about going in the program directory and delete unknown folders... what about linux? can you give me some hints on how eliminate for me useless material like unused libraries or programs?
<rance> could someone help me out with a software recommendation? I need a linux compatible invoice generation program, I'd like it to do a customer history, but it doesnt need to do parts, products or any of that other stuff, im just charging for labor
<_sam> MIKE JONES
<_sam> foap
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: empty the trash, clear web browser cache and "sudo apt-get clean"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> bimberi: tnx, you have been the only person answering correctly
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: lol, i didn't realise it was a test
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can't even imagine what they wrote to me in debian
<deacon> Greetings all!
<deacon> Has anyone else here run into issues with the Network Config utility?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but don't go in debian to ask  :) they are racist toward ubuntu ;)
<deacon> I seem to have lost the ability to route on another machine after using Network Config to configure a static IP
<deacon> I doublechecked my settings, they are correct
<Tallia1Kubuntu> route on another machine?
<deacon> the other machine cannot route out of my local network
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> have you set the DNS?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what kind of communication are you trying?
<deacon> yep.  to my local dns
<Tallia1Kubuntu> connecting to internet or setting up a server?
<deacon> just simple ping or browsing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<deacon> just connecting
<Tallia1Kubuntu> check that in the router you insterted the right Internet DNS
<deacon> all my other machines work, including the one I am talking to you on
<deacon> Besides, I am using my own DNS
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about subnets?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> are you sure even the not working machine is in the same subnet?
<glick> scuse me how do i just delete a folder in conquerer?
<glick> i only have the option of sending to trash
<deacon> yep.  it's a dual-boot machine, and the Win partition works just fine.
<glick> and creating folders in trash doesnt work
<deacon> and I only have one subnet
<deacon> is there a secific conf file I can edit to regain network connectivity?
<deacon> is it the Interfaces file in /etc/network, or is there another file?
<simlu> glikc - why do you want to create a folder in the trash?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> glick: you have to push shift and canc at the same time
<Tallia1Kubuntu> glick: once you have selected the files that you want to delete
<deacon> ok, I fixed it.  I had to add a gateway line to /etc/network/interfaces in the eth0 section.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eheh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> deacon: that file is read by ifconfig?
<en1gma> how often is dapper updated as the way it is now it dont handle dhcp correctly
<en1gma> so thats a pretty big bug
<Hobbsee> en1gma: it's a common problem - check if there's a bug for it
<LeeJunFan> en1gma: dapper is devel, it's updated daily, but when your bug get's fixed - who knows. Check the bug tracker and see if it's already been filed, if not file one.
<en1gma> LeeJunFan do i have to be running daper to use bug tracker
<Hobbsee> no
<en1gma> where is bug tracker
<en1gma> im on website and wikkie and dont see it yet
<bimberi> !bugzilla
<ubotu> from memory, bugzilla is at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<cyberbuddy> hello
<Arcanimus> hi guys
<Hobbsee> bimberi: no, not bugzilla
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/
<Hobbsee> en1gma: https://launchpad.net/
<bimberi> Hobbsee: ah, has the transition happened?
<Hobbsee> it all just moved to launchpad
<Hobbsee> yep
<Arcanimus> so; I must say that I am quite impressed with Kubuntu
* Hobbsee just filed a bug there
<Arcanimus> I just installed it the other day
<bimberi> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<Arcanimus> and it took me entirely by surprise :o
<en1gma> does ubuntu and kubuntu use the same bugzilla link
<Hobbsee> yes
<Arcanimus> anyone here use K3b?
<bimberi> en1gma: yes (but read the last few posts)
<cyberbuddy> what does "no root file system is defined" mean?
<Arcanimus> cyberbuddy,
<Arcanimus> probably that you don't have a "/" directory set
<Arcanimus> if you're partitioning then that should especially be the case
<cyberbuddy> yes i am
<Arcanimus> you need to set a partition to be mounted as "/"
<en1gma> theres 6000 posts
<Arcanimus> so anyways; anyone use K3b?
<cyberbuddy> i have two HDD's: hd0 with windows, hd1 with first partition longhorn, second going to be kubuntu, and last ntfs media partition
<cyberbuddy> oh
<Arcanimus> I need to burn DVD's (copy) and I have no idea whether K3b will do it properly
<Hobbsee> it should do
<cyberbuddy> Arcanimus, i can set a partition to be mounted as "/" in the partitioner?
<Arcanimus> it only has a "CD Copy" option - would this work for a dvd?
<Arcanimus> cyberbuddy, yes
<Arcanimus> in the installation partitioner
<Arcanimus> you will also need a swap partition
<Arcanimus> so leave space for that
<cyberbuddy> ah, and just checking, i can install kubuntu without a boot loader right? (i already have one.. GRUB)
<Arcanimus> well, you don't really <need> it per say; but highly recommended
<cyberbuddy> yeah, i know
<cyberbuddy> 1gb enough for swap?
<Arcanimus> you can install it without a boot loader but then you have to add the partition to grub
<cyberbuddy> yup
<Hobbsee> cyberbuddy: grub will update if you want it to during the kubuntu install
<Arcanimus> rule of thumb: swap partition = 2x physical ram
<Arcanimus> so if you have 512 mb or ram put 1 gig partition for swap
<cyberbuddy> i have 1gb physical
<cyberbuddy> so 2gb
<Arcanimus> go for it :)
<cyberbuddy> :)
<Arcanimus> i usually add more than that but doesn't really matter
<cyberbuddy> hmm then my / partition will be 13gb
<cyberbuddy> enough to install kubuntu?
<Arcanimus> my server has 256 Mb or RAM and a 10 gig swap partition
<cyberbuddy> hahahaha
<Arcanimus> cyberbuddy, more than enough
<cyberbuddy> ah ok
<Arcanimus> :P
<Arcanimus> my kubuntu / partition is 15 gigs
<cyberbuddy> and just another quickie, can linux read and write to an NTFS partition?
<Arcanimus> and 5 gigs of swap
<cyberbuddy> ah
<Arcanimus> if you have the drivers for it cyberbuddy
<cyberbuddy> ah ok thanks
<Arcanimus> NTFS is not thorougly tested however
<cyberbuddy> ah
<Arcanimus> the reading drivers work perfect as far as i can tell
<Arcanimus> the writing drivers are prone to problems
<Hobbsee> cyberbuddy: read, yes, write, no
<Arcanimus> Hobbsee, there are write drivers
<Arcanimus> they are just not stable
<cyberbuddy> oh, thats fine
<cyberbuddy> just to access my media partition
<Hobbsee> true
<cyberbuddy> w/ my music
<Arcanimus> I just use a large FAT32 partition to work with files that go between linux and windows
<Arcanimus> that way they can both read and write to it flawlessly
<cyberbuddy> hahaha i hate FAT32 :-x
<cyberbuddy> yeah true
<Arcanimus> works better than NTFS for linux
<cyberbuddy> true
<cyberbuddy> i actually had mac OSX on x86 before
<Arcanimus> nice
<cyberbuddy> removed it so i can install kubuntu
<Arcanimus> Anyone know how to get WinRAR to start w/ Wine (or how to get unrar, not unrar-free)?
<Arcanimus> err aside from paying that is 8-)
<cyberbuddy> isnt winrar free?
<Arcanimus> yes but it doesn't work with wine
<Arcanimus> at least for me :\
<cyberbuddy> oh
<Arcanimus> i checked winehq but there's no suggestions
* Arcanimus cries
<cyberbuddy> hahah
<Arcanimus> i needa unrar my backup
<cyberbuddy> dont have windows?
<Arcanimus> i have it but i reformatted a few days ago
<Arcanimus> haven't even installed drivers
<cyberbuddy> oh lol
<Arcanimus> man, speaking of wine, every time i see it say "Windows Update" i just get a chill down my back
<Arcanimus> fortunatelly, windows runs better on linux than on windows :)
<Arcanimus> in some cases...
<bimberi> Arcanimus: how about unrar for linux? there's unrar-free (in universe) and unrar-nonfree (in multiverse)
<Arcanimus> bimberi, i need unrar not unrar-free then
<Arcanimus> because the archive is RARed from windows using the 3.0 standard
<Arcanimus> which unrar-free doesn't support
<Arcanimus> i wasn't aware of the issue when I was RARing the files
<bimberi> Arcanimus: try unrar-nonfree then ...
<bimberi> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<en1gma> how do i get topic to get displayed
<Arcanimus> yeah but non-free means $$$
<Arcanimus> and that's $$$ for software; a no-no in my book :)
<Arcanimus> I have multiverse
<en1gma> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<en1gma> how do i navigate to daper from kubuntu.org
<en1gma> im getting dapper-live-amd64.iso i hope it dont have probs with dhcp too
<bimberi> Arcanimus: um, unrar-nonfree doesn't mean $$$, it just means that it has a nonfree (as in freedom) licence
<KonvIRC> hi
<KonvIRC> I need install libqt2, but there isn't libqt2 in kubuntu repository, where I can find them?
<en1gma> hi
<KonvIRC> en1gma, can you help me?
<en1gma> why do you need to install libqt2
<KonvIRC> en1gma, I need install a program, which use libqt2
<en1gma> yea i figured that
<KonvIRC> :)
<en1gma> what is the program
<KonvIRC> wordtrans
<KonvIRC> is a dictionary like Babylon
<en1gma> cant you get the .deb package and install that
<KonvIRC> nop
<en1gma> did you try already
<KonvIRC> en1gma, ?
<en1gma> the .deb package
<KonvIRC> en1gma, I find them in ubuntu repository
<KonvIRC> thanks
<KonvIRC> !
<ubotu> Not a clue, KonvIRC
<KonvIRC> :-)
<en1gma> np
<wimpies> HI all, any,
<wimpies> I seem to be running old packages on 5.1
<wimpies> I have a bug in amarok 1.3.1 but there is a versione 1.3.7 for breezy
<wimpies> What is the proper apt.source line for all 'recent' breezy packages ?
<wimpies> I now nave gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is that ok ?
<dark_suic> wimpies, it's ok, but some packages (as amarok1.3.7) and some others have to add additional lines (just for themselves)
<dark_suic> look at www.kubuntu.org
<dark_suic> and see the announcements about kde3.5 and amarok1.3.7
<dark_suic> in the anouncements you have the sources.list lines you have to add to upgrade :)
<dark_suic> i just hope you understood me, i'm not english :P
<wimpies> no problem,
<wimpies> Isn' that weird ? that for upgrades you need to add application specific lines ?
<wimpies> Why is that ?
<Knowerrors> any good programs for making a printable calander?
<Knowerrors> calendar
<juif> i dont know JACK !
<smitty> about
<houn> Ok, about to install.  Any words of wisdom?
<houn> No?  Ok then!
<bimberi> Arcanimus: there you are :P   unrar-nonfree doesn't mean $$$, it just means that it has a nonfree (as in freedom) licence
<Arcanimus> err does it?
<Arcanimus> heh
<Arcanimus> pardon my ignorance then :)
<Tm_T> Knowerrors: well, how about Kontact?
<bimberi> Arcanimus: forgiven :)
<bimberi> s/just //
<Knowerrors> TM_T might work, thx :)
<adventureoflink_> OK
<adventureoflink_> I got the kubuntu installed
<adventureoflink_> Had to add the noaccel option to xorg to get it running though (found it during a quick board search)
<adventureoflink_> But
<adventureoflink_> Where's kynaptic
<sampan> kynaptic has been replaced by Adept (new package manager)
<adventureoflink_> Ah.
<adventureoflink_> Thanks.
<sampan> np :)
<adventureoflink_> I downloaded a rc1 a couple months ago
<adventureoflink_> and put it on my server
<adventureoflink_> Then I downloaded a new kubuntu for my laptop, so that's why.
<adventureoflink_> Another stupid question
<adventureoflink_> How come there's 4400+ possible packages on my laptop's config
<adventureoflink_> yet on my server it's somewhere like 16,000+
<sampan> you probably need to enable all the repositories (universe and multiverse)
<adventureoflink_> oh yeah.
<adventureoflink_> did that also on my server
<adventureoflink_> I'll look up the wiki like last time then :D
<adventureoflink_> Thanks again sampan.
<adventureoflink_> I've only installed a working kubuntu twice, so expect me to forget things :oops:
<sampan> glad to help -- enjoy!  :)  (and neither of your questions were remotely 'stupid' -- both very normal) ;D
<adventureoflink_> sampan,
<adventureoflink_> I will enjoy kubuntu.
<adventureoflink_> Have been since I installed it on my server.
<adventureoflink_> ...
<adventureoflink_> I rather like it.
<sampan> excellent!
<adventureoflink_> :D
<adventureoflink_> <3 kubuntu
<adventureoflink_> :D
<adventureoflink_> Oh.
<adventureoflink_> Got some more problems to report (kinda old, but moo)
<adventureoflink_> They were on my server
<adventureoflink_> When I first upgraded its KDE to 3.5, at first it wouldn't display the kdegreet (the logon prompt)
<adventureoflink_> and it crashed
<adventureoflink_> (however, I got it through the adept, by manually configuring it)
<adventureoflink_> the updates stopped with like ~200 left to go
<adventureoflink_> so I had to restart
<adventureoflink_> I eventually got in to finish the updates, and that problem was fixed.
<adventureoflink_> Anyway, since then Konqueror crashed a couple times here and there
<adventureoflink_> And a couple nights ago, my alsa server crashed
<adventureoflink_> sup with that
<sampan> hrmmm ... i dunno ... the kde 3.5 packages are good, but technically not "official" -- i personally have stuck with 3.4.3, so i have no experience with 3.5.  hopefully the crashes won't continue and were just one-time things?
<adventureoflink_> Yeah
<adventureoflink_> The kdegreet problem was fixed when I eventually got in manually and finished updates
<adventureoflink_> konqueror crashed a couple times
<adventureoflink_> But, personally I'd also stick to kde 3.4.3
<adventureoflink_> and that's what i plan on doing. :D
<pussfeller> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<pussfeller> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<pussfeller> yer a good bot ubotu
<adventureoflink_> lol
<sampan> don't compliment him too much pussfeller -- he'll get a big head
<sampan> ;x
<sambagirl> morning
<sambagirl> anyone knowing windows 2000?
<adventureoflink_> whatcha need to know sambagirl
<sambagirl> i cannot set video to right.
<sambagirl> i keep trying but it just doing 16 colores.
<sambagirl> colours
<sambagirl> i dont know what to do now.
<stupendo44> ok, somehow I screwed up my kicker. I was testing some applets, and now here's what I have. On the left I have the icons that I haven't changed, like Firefox, TB, etc. then my applications, clock, and system tray are centered together. The clock is in the middle and I want it on the right. How can I move this stuff around, and stop it from centering?
<sambagirl> i using kubuntu on this computer
<stupendo44> sambagirl: you need to install the video driver
<adventureoflink_> sambagirl,
<sambagirl> i keep trying
<adventureoflink_> Yeah, what stupendo44 said
<adventureoflink_> that or install a monitor driver
<sambagirl> ahhh a moniter driver?
<adventureoflink_> Yes,
<sambagirl> the screen?
<adventureoflink_> Yes.
<sambagirl> ahh
<stupendo44> sambagirl: the driver for the video card, not the monitor
<sambagirl> hold on.
<stupendo44> windows doesn't usually have a problem with monitors
<adventureoflink_> stupendo44,
<adventureoflink_> One time
<adventureoflink_> I ran Longhorn 4074 in virtual pc
<sambagirl> i kkep trying but it just does not do what is supposed to do.
<adventureoflink_> and it ran on like 4-8 colors till i installed the enhancements
<stupendo44> sambagirl: go into device manager and see if it says what the video card is. Most of the time it won't, it will say something generic. But it's worth a shot
<sambagirl> i know this is kubuntu channel but i am card carrying kubuntu user ;)>
<sambagirl> it just shows vga
<stupendo44> sambagirl: card carrying... hmm... I should get in on that... :)
<adventureoflink_> hmm
<sambagirl> i deleted that but then i trying to install the correct ati drivers and then it says i need vga first.
<stupendo44> there's a debug command that will help identify the video card. Let me find it again. I forgot it. Meanwhile, load up a command prompt
<adventureoflink_> Probably means she has kubuntu setup (or livecd) on a 700mb usb flash drive
<sambagirl> yes when i joined kubuntu they send me a black card too.
<adventureoflink_> bootable too o.o;
<pussfeller> dxdiag?
<sambagirl> use dxdiag?
<sambagirl> brb
<sambagirl> whta really makes me mad is it messes up with explorer. i have to use opera and this is new install. i am so angry with microsoft.
<stupendo44> here's how to find out what video card it is:
<stupendo44> 1. Load command prompt
<stupendo44> 2. Type debug
<stupendo44> 3. Hit enter
<sambagirl> what is direct draw support?
<sambagirl> it wont do windows update or anything.
<stupendo44> 4. type d c000:0010
<sambagirl> ok
<stupendo44> 5. hit enter
<stupendo44> 6. if it doesn't show what you need, just hit d then ENTER
<stupendo44> that should show you enough info to get a driver
<stupendo44> to exit debug, type q then enter
<sambagirl> ok brb
<sambagirl> dxdiag is neat
<sambagirl> brb
<stupendo44> you're mainly looking for a manufacturer and a model number. If it's popular, like nvidia or ati then you should be able to go to their website. If not, then you might need driverguide
<Knowerrors> Anyone here using the gkt styles fonts engine and have look like kde selected... For some reason, Synaptic isn't following, though all the other apps are, anyone know about this?
<stupendo44> Knowerrors: same problem here. Didn't bother asking
<sambagirl> wow
<stupendo44> Knowerrors: Symantic was at first, but now it isn't
<sambagirl> it is rage128 pro II
<sambagirl> i am not sure if i get from ati or dell i try ati this time.
<sambagirl> brb
<sambagirl> thank you everyone
<stupendo44> sambagirl: np
<stupendo44> sambagirl: should be https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/W2KR128513013279.exe
<sambagirl> here is somethign to ponder. go to www.thule.org and download alternative 3 videos and be amazed by the last 1 view last 1 first you will flip. secondly download moon one. this is deep heavy stuff.
<deacon> Does anyone know how I can get the mount permission for my username?
<stupendo44> sambagirl: referring page is: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<pussfeller> anyone had any success with that ext2 driver supposedly runs on windows
<sambagirl> thanks
<sambagirl> brb
<pussfeller> i used ext2explorer with decent success but want more transparency if possible
<deacon> pussfeller:  i have had limited success.  But it does tend to cause explorer to crash.
<pussfeller> or whatever you know what I mean
<stupendo44> ok, thule.org is on the top 50 worst designed websites
<pussfeller> i tried it  once and I think my whole system crashed and I was freaked and didnt mess with it no more
<juif> ok, i got JACK, ALSA and Ardour talking
<pussfeller> i got 200 gigs on FAT32 and I am totally worried about this
<juif> but, same as with Audacity, i cant record
<deacon> Is there any way to grant my login the "mount" permission?  I mapped an SMB network drive to my desktop but I cannot mount it
<juif> how the fuck do i record ?
<sambagirl> yes i agree but the Content! If it's true, we landde on mars in 1962 and they have the video to show it. It looks like they were flown in a flying saucer its incredible.
<pussfeller> deacon you can add it to fstab and in there you can set the 'user' flag so anyone can mount it
<sambagirl> then you can see what they saw something moving around on mars!
<sambagirl> it's incredible.
<pussfeller> theres more info on the wiki somewhere iirc
<sambagirl> i think this might be the solution to the video thing.
<stupendo44> juif: I couldn't hear you. The bleeping distorted what you said. What was that?
<sambagirl> kubuntu is just magnificent
<stupendo44> sambagirl: how often do you use windows
<deacon> Actually, it's already in Fstab.  I just don't know how to allow anyone other than root to mount it automatically.
<sambagirl> mostly for streaming music and video and playing RTCW and ET and TCE and things like that.
<juif> heh, the bleeping. well problem is simple, solution may be as well. i just cant record. plays fine, wont record. no software will record audio.
<pussfeller> deacon theres a long sting of vars you pass which I can't remember setting the gid and uid
<juif> and i havent been able to find the "record" mixer, if you get my meaning
<stupendo44> juif: you obviously have a mic plugged in...
<juif> i have a mic plugged in and i have tried with line in as well
<deacon> Hmm...  When I try 'sudo mount -a'  it errors out and doesn't mount
<pussfeller> there might even be a smb mounter helper
<juif> i can hear it in the speakers
<pussfeller> try 'sudo -a -t smbfs'
<juif> but the program wont record it
<pussfeller> try 'sudo mount -a -t smbfs'
<juif> probably just inputs not routed correctly
<deacon> when i check 'dmesg | tail'  I get this showing up  "smbfs: mount_data version 1935764838 is not supported"
<pussfeller> or even sudo mount path_to_mount
<stupendo44> juif: the mic mixer should be in KMix with the rest
<juif> it is, its at max, i can hear it in the speakers
<juif> but its not recording
<stupendo44> Menu > Multimedia > Kmix (sound mixer)
<juif> i have that open, kmix
<pussfeller> is audacity setto use the mic as recording device?
<stupendo44> hmm
<juif> all the inputs
<juif> are at max
<juif> where are the REC level faders ?
<juif> ALSA seems to be aware of capture ports of some sort
<stupendo44> ok, somehow I screwed up my kicker. I was testing some applets, and now here's what I have. On the left I have the icons that I haven't changed, like Firefox, TB, etc. then my applications, clock, and system tray are centered together. The clock is in the middle and I want it on the right. How can I move this stuff around, and stop it from centering?
<sambagirl> you might try in #LAD channel for linux audio developers support
<deacon> it's wierd.  I can mount this with no problems on my laptop running kubuntu 5.10, that was upgraded from 5.01.  But i cannout mount it on my fresh install of 5.10 X64...
<juif> ok, will do
<sambagirl> i refuses to work the video drivers brb
<pussfeller> stupendo44: click on that little bar to the left of the applet that show up when you hover
<pussfeller> and drage
<pussfeller> drag
<pussfeller> or right click on it and "move"
<stupendo44> pussfeller: oh, yeah. I forgot about that. I actually hid those. But now I know how to do it. Thanks
<deacon> brb
<dataangel> I added the sources on kubuntu.org and upgraded to AmaroK 1.3.7 -- but now it crashes on startup. It shows the splash screen, opens the main window, sits there unresponsive for awhile, then closes. It doesn't print anything to the console. I'm also running KDE 3.5
<dataangel> Anyone know how to fix? :P
<Tm_T> dataangel: what engine
<deacon> gotta relog.  be back
<dataangel> Tm_T: I never get far enough to pick one.
<sambagirl> does anyone know if dell uses motherboard/gp drivers?
<Tm_T> dataangel: interesting, have you installed any engine packages?
<dataangel> Tm_T: When I remove amarok it tells me it's also removing amarok-arts and amarok-gstreamer
<dataangel> Tm_T: Hmm, maybe I should just try uninstalling one of those
<Tm_T> well, you prolly don't use arts engine ever
<dataangel> Tm_T: Why not? Isn't arts default for KDE?
<dataangel> sweet, uninstall amarok-gstreamer fixed it
<Tm_T> arts is really outdated and... well, not as good as gstreamer for example
<houn> Well, that was a fast install.
* Tm_T doesn't use arts at all
<pussfeller> u might be better off with an svn of amarok...
<pussfeller> but that might be a little heavy if yer new to linux
<dataangel> Tm_T: Can you use gstreamer as the sound server for KDE somehow?
<Tm_T> dataangel: no, you don't need any sound servers
<Tm_T> you have alsa already
<simlu> gstreamer is not a sound server
<dataangel> Tm_T: Assuming dmix works for your card
<arrinmurr> dataangel: install amarok-xine
<dataangel> Tm_T: I am not sure that is the case for me
<Tm_T> dataangel: plug:dmix works
<dataangel> Tm_T: Not for all sound cards.
<Tm_T> it doesn't?
<Tm_T> whoa
<dataangel> pretty sure
<Tm_T> interesting
<dataangel> I don't think it worked on nforce for example beginning of last year
<Tm_T> I have nforce2
<dataangel> I remember reading it's a project of the ALSA team to get dmix working on all cards
<Tm_T> and works just fine
<pussfeller> aint taht software mixing? how could it not work
<dataangel> right, now it does
<Tm_T> pussfeller: I was wondering the same
<dataangel> no idea
<Tm_T> software mixing _should_ work whatever is your soundcard
<dataangel> is amarok-xine basically alsa?
<Tm_T> nope
<pussfeller> xine would be the 'engine' in this case
<pussfeller> amarok is just an organizer with nifty tools
<dataangel> I mean, will amarok-xine play through it
<Tm_T> xine just changes packed audio to sound stream for alsa
<Tm_T> just like gstreamer does
<pussfeller> and does the format decoding
<Tm_T> pussfeller: exactly
<dataangel> What external player can I set in kcontrol to play oggs?
<Tm_T> ogg123 or alsaplayer or... well, almost any console app
<houn> Question: root passwd after install?
<Tm_T> houn: none
<pussfeller> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<houn> ubuntulog: Can't.  No DNS right now, hense the need for root.
<pussfeller> yer supposed to use 'sudo' for all root commands
<houn> Er, that's a bot
<pussfeller> hes a very nice bot too
<sambagirl> i think my problem was it did not have direct x installed. microsoft makes it very difficult to download this thing too.
<dataangel> ogg123 is trying to use esd
<houn> I've never used sudo before.  Always just su.
<houn> Hmm...
<sambagirl> su = super user what does do do ?
<pussfeller> the way ubuntu hadles root is to disable the root password, and have users use sudo to preface any commands that require root priveleigeds
<awb4422> I have an inspiron 8200 and I'm trying to get the volume keys to work. I'm trying to find information for kmilo - would anyone be able to enlighten me on kmilo and/or how to set it up? The service is running, I dont know what else to do.
<Tm_T> dataangel: wtf, well, switches
<Tm_T> dataangel: humm, install alsaplayer and some stuff related to it, I'll make a script
<houn> pussfeller: And I'm seeing it just uses your standard password?
<houn> pussfeller: As opposed to some wacky root passwd?
<Tm_T> dataangel: especially install alsaplayer text forntend
<houn> Hmm.  Ok, everything looks right, but network is still down.  What am I missing...? *random mumblings*
<houn> Help me out here.  When I try to access anything beyond my router box, I get "connect: Network is unreachable"
<houn> Anyone?  No?
<Tm_T> houn: sounds like it's your router
<Tm_T> dataangel: miracle is: alsaplayer -d plug:dmix -l 0.5 -i text -q $*
<Tm_T> half volume, plud:dmix and ofcourse alsa :)
<Tm_T> dataangel: you can test it by replacing $* with any file
* Tm_T just replaced his old script with new
<houn> Ok, that's probably the issue.  The GUI network config isn't holding the Gateway IP after Applying.
<houn> Where do you set the default gateway on Kubuntu?
<houn> Manually, that is.
<Tm_T> houn: use wiki.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> I bet it's there
<houn> Tm_T: If I had a working web browser, I would ;D
<Tm_T> aaah
<Tm_T> sorry
<Tm_T> hum ti dummm
<houn> i'm sshed into my server box, and running IRC from there.
<Tm_T> heh
<houn> I suppose I could see if I ever installed a console browser...
<Tm_T> lynx/w3m
<Tm_T> links2 too
<houn> Yeah, I've got lynx on here.
<Tm_T> dataangel: you're still with me?
<Tm_T> damn
<Tm_T> all this work and what for... ;)
<houn> ...I hate browsing via console
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> its refreshing
<Tm_T> atleast you don't need adblock
<bimberi> houn: /etc/network/interfaces - look for a gateway line
<houn> All I need to know is the name of the file where it stores the gateway.  I've been on Gentoo too long, it seems, where EVERYTHING was in /etc/conf.d/
<Tm_T> heh
<houn> bimberi: You, sir or ma'am, are a godsend
<sambagirl> can you upgrade from 2000 to xp and save your data?
<Tm_T> sorry, I wasn't sure if just pointing the file is enough... so I didn't
<bimberi> houn: :)
<houn> Tm_T: Heh, s'ok.  I'm no fool, but this is my first time on a Debian-based system.  In the past, it's been Redhat and Gentoo, both which have their own ways of running things, hehe
<houn> bimberi: BAM!  I've got internet!
<Tm_T> aye
<bimberi> houn: yay!
<Tm_T> houn: sorry 'bout that, and good you got it working :)
<Tm_T> humm, breakfast...
<Tm_T> feed me!
<houn> Tm_T: Nah, it's cool.
* houn feeds Tm_T Raw Fish, in True Tux Tradition.
<Tm_T> more
<bimberi> cat bacon-&-eggs >> Tm_T
<Tm_T> :p
<houn> Lessie, inet back, what's next?
<houn> Ah, Video.
<Tm_T> humm, coffee, good bread (home baked ofcourse) some meat and cheese with it... that's start
<Steil> Does anyone know what package is required for kde applications to send/recieve files and such from the network (for "network copying" or whatever)
<tuxracer> does anyone know how to get runescape to work in konqueror?
<z0rz> How do I make a application run on boot up?
<houn> Hey, why does using sudo ask for passwd sometimes, but not others?
<trappist> houn: it asks for it once, and it caches the password for 15 minutes
<z0rz> because you already typed it
<houn> gotcha
<trappist> z0rz: I'm looking forward to hearing the answer to your question
<z0rz> well I know how to do it on GNOME
<z0rz> but not KDE
<trappist> oh not bootup, but login
<trappist> make a script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<trappist> and make it executable
<psyk> whast the deal with *.rin files?
<psyk> *.run
<trappist> psyk: sh filename.run
* LeeJunFan thinks he will finally try out the dapper.
<juif> is it normal for kubuntu, sitting idle, to use 188 of my 192 megs of ram ?
<Tm_T> juif: yes
<juif> and, can i make it use less ?
<Tm_T> yes and no
<LeeJunFan> yes, it's normal for linux. As you use your system linux will keep a lot of your filesystem operations buffered, it will clear them as needed.
<Tm_T> why should you
<juif> oh
<juif> so
<LeeJunFan> juif: if you do, it will be slower.
<juif> i dont get it
<juif> do i have ram accessible ?
<Tm_T> my system uses 300M ram all the time, idle and active
<Tm_T> juif: yes
<juif> any way to know what the actual usage load is ?
<LeeJunFan> juif: basically linux says,"Well, nothing else is using this memory right now, so I'll use it to store files that you might open again."
<juif> oh
<Tm_T> juif: free
<LeeJunFan> juif: run 'free' from command line, look under +/- buffers
<Tm_T> -/+ buffers/cache:     307316     727496
<Tm_T> hummm
<Tm_T> and very active syste
<Tm_T> m
* Tm_T is compiling all the time
<juif> cached is available ?
<juif> uuh
<LeeJunFan> under the column free - next to +/- buffers.
<juif> oh
<juif> ok
<Tm_T> well, it's cached but can be used by programs if needed
<juif> ok i see it
<juif> my ram is about half used
<Tm_T> like my system, uses 300M ram plus all free is used by cache/buffer
<juif> your system uses 300m
<Tm_T> so, if some app needs lots of ram, cache/buffer just gives it to prog
<Tm_T> yes
<juif> thats a lot of ram :)
<Tm_T> actually not
<Tm_T> I have all sort of programs running in 8 desktpos
<Tm_T> desktops
<LeeJunFan> My total mem used is 739968, almost all of it's 1 gig. But take away buffers and it's about 350M of ram in use. And I have a lot of crap going on here.
<Tm_T> hehe
<juif> from the perspective of someone stuck with a machine with 192mb of memory its a lot :)
<Tm_T> just killed konqueror, only 260 used anymore :p
<juif> i gotta get a gig
<Tm_T> juif: well you wouldn't have over 20 windows open here and there
<houn> Bam.  Twinview.
<juif> how come its accessing the swap drive then
<juif> if its got all that ram available ?
<houn> I was never a big fan of Gui Configs anyway, hehehe
<Tm_T> juif: well, in your amount of ram, swap is needed, but it's not bad thing
* Tm_T used KDE with 64M ram
<LeeJunFan> maybe I should wait until tomorrow to download dapper when I have 6mbit instead of 3:)
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: nah!
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: just do upgrade
<rance> Ive had a strange occurance over the last two days, a couple of days ago, I had an app crash while trying to access the cdrom, I couldnt quit the app, and I couldnt eject the cdrom, from a terminal window I had to type "sudo eject cdrom" since then, I can not eject the cd any other way, I have to type the command always, I figured a restart would clear it, but that didnt work, its been so long now, I dont even remember the app th
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: no, I'm not prepared for breakage on this system. Well, not totally. I'm installing dapper to a separate partition I keep just for playing with devel versions :)
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> why?! ;(
* Tm_T have only dapper, if it breaks...whee
<Tm_T> + does
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: I can't be w/o working stuff. At least with 2 / partitions with different versions I can fall back to breezy.
<Tm_T> humm, brand new amaroK, Kicker and Kopete running, time to compile KOffice
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: same here, but I like living in the edge ;)
<Tm_T> hum hum
<Tm_T> there's always something to compile =)
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: I do too, but I swear every time I do something with my desktop system and I have it down, something will break at work and I'll be left w/o a machine to get into the servers, etc...
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: you can have one spare pc from me, I have 6 here
<Tm_T> most of them are just fine for running irssi ;)
<Tm_T> KOffice and KDEPim compiling, now breakfast ->
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: hehe, no thanks. I have enough servers to admin, I don't want to have multiple machines to admin at home too. :)
<LeeJunFan> mostly just a pain to keep all the tools and files synced between multiple desktops. Nothing more fun than going from one machine to another and realizing I don't have password for system X on this machien and the other machine is 50 miles away turned off.
<LeeJunFan> amarok using 50% cpu, tha'ts a good sign.
<juif> might be a stupid question but i have to ask, do all applications with a GUI require a desktop environment ?
<juif> ex: could i command-prompt the gimp or ardour or something ?
<LeeJunFan> juif: well, they don't need a desktop environment, but they do need X server to connect to, and any libraries they depend on.
<juif> any way i could get that thing running, and boot this machine straight into command prompt, freeing the ram needed by KDE, and open what i need to work with from there ?
<LeeJunFan> X is responsible for drawing to your video card, a desktop environment draws it's stuff through X. So you can run X w/o gnome or kde, and you basically get nothing on the screen.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, and you can install much smaller/lighter desktops than kde too. like blackbox or fvwm, etc.. there are quite a few to choose from.
<juif> oh.
<juif> are they any good ?
<juif> hm.. that i guess i can determine by looking around, real question would be, can i do that ?
<juif> with kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> juif: yeah, but basically features == bloat. So you'll miss out on a lot of stuff that more full featured (and RAM hungry) user interfaces offer.
<LeeJunFan> juif: sure can.
<LeeJunFan> juif: just have to install them, then they should be selectable from your login screen.
<juif> oh really
<juif> that sounds good
<juif> are there any in the universe multiverse thing ?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I think you'll find pretty much anything you want to try is available in the repositories already so you won't need to compile anything.
<juif> any other cool repositories i could add on top of the two already in the list ?
<juif> in that whatever config file thing ?
<LeeJunFan> juif: if you have universe and multiverse - and of course main then you are pretty set. universe is where most everything is.
<juif> ok
<juif> do you know offhand what the name of that file is ? i want to give it a look over make sure all 3 are enabled
<LeeJunFan> best bet is probably to load adept (package manager for kde) and search for window manager (make sure it's searching in descriptions as well as title), there are a lot.
<LeeJunFan>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<LeeJunFan> to edit it use 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<juif> how can i make it search descriptions too ?
<LeeJunFan> juif: I guess adept will be default.
<juif> ah
<juif> it seems to do it default
<flipjarg> Is there any way to get my wireless card to auto enable when i plug it in after startup?
<flipjarg> !info wlan
<juif> i just installed blackbox from adept, so theres nothing else i need to do, exept reboot and watch the screen ?
<flipjarg> !info k3b-mpt3
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: I don't know of any GUI util, but you can edit your /etc/network/interfaces file. man interfaces
<flipjarg> that's what i was hoping to do, edit a script. i didn't know where it would be though.
* LeeJunFan is consol(d)e school.
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: I don't know if the manpage documents it but you can put anything in the interfaces file under a device and prefix it with wireless- to set wireless settings.
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: ie. under ath0 you can put wireless-essid [essid] , any iwconfig args can be used there.
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: ok... i don't know much about that but i will take a look at the file to see if i can do it, otherwise i might need to ask a couple more questions if the man doens't help. Thank you :-)
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: i think i found it. Would it be 'hotplug'?
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: no, it should do that all automatically.
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: if you open a console and type iwconfig can you see your wireless devices listed with some info?
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: Yes
<flipjarg> But it doesn't connect to the network automaticly
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: then it's just that interfaces file needs to know how to set it up when you boot.
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: how are you getting it to work manually?
<LeeJunFan> BTW, where in Michigan are you? I'm in Cheboygan.
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: going into network settings and clicking admin mode then enabling ath0
<flipjarg> i'm not in michigan
<flipjarg> i don't know why my ip shows up like that.
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: first thing is to add a line to the top of /etc/network/interfaces like the one for lo that says 'auto ath0'.
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: hehe.
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: there is a line like that already. But it's not at the top.
<abid> hi
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: Do i need to add ip's like the lines below that?
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: it doesn't really need to be, I just keep mine grouped so it doesn't get messy.
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: if you don't use DHCP you need IP's, but I'm guessing you do use DHCP.
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: Yes, i do.
<abid> Hi
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: can you paste your /etc/network/interface file to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com and send me the link? I'll take a look at it.
<LeeJunFan> s/interface/interfaces
<flipjarg> i was just thinking of showing you my script somehow.
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: Send you /etc/network/interfaces?
<LeeJunFan> no, just paste it to that url for pastebin, then send me the link to it.
<flipjarg> just making sure you wanted that file.... doing it now.
<flipjarg> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/507730
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: right, do you have more than one wireless network your machine can see, and do you use WEP?
<flipjarg> There are a bunch of networks around me, all of them except for two use WEP, one of them i cannot get a connection too and the other is my network.
<flipjarg> i don not use wep
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: okay, well that's probably why yours doesn't just work right away in the first place, since no essid is specified in your interfaces file it's probably joining the wrong one.
<flipjarg> ok
<donkeypuncher> can someone help me install this pci card stratitec usb2.0 card
<flipjarg> my card doesn't blink at all it's just a solid color when i put it in untill i enable it.
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: untill i enable it manually that is.
<LeeJunFan> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/507734
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: hrm, don't know if that's the same issue, but anyway, if you add the wireless-essid [your network name]  under the iface ath0 line like I showed there it should at least join the right network.
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: there is a possibility you want to change auto ath0 to allow-hotplug ath0 also.
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: oh - and don't use the [] 's in the file.
<flipjarg> ok, so change the []  and everything in it to my network name then?
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: right like wireless-essid mynet
<flipjarg> i'll see if it works right now as it was then i'll try allow-hotplug ath0. First i have to change the network name.
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: ok got it.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, you should just be able to run ifdown ath0 ; ifup ath0
<flipjarg> oh, is that like 'service restart pcmcia'?
<flipjarg> does it do the same thing?
<flipjarg> sort of.
<LeeJunFan> no, it just takes the interface down and up, you probably will want to pop the card since it may be the hotplug that's doing it.
<flipjarg> ok, i'm going to give it a go now. brb
<LeeJunFan> brb
<nrdb> I am getting two messages repeated a lot in /var/log/messages "atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)." and "atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known." anyone know how to fix this?
<juif> mega thanks to whoever just reccomended the blackbox desktop. its a little wonder.
<Tm_T> true
<juif> any more cool small desktops like that you can reccomend ?
<Tm_T> juif: you could also try fluxbox or openbox
<juif> it even runs all the kde apps :)
<Tm_T> juif: you have to remember that those are not full desktop environments like KDE, Gnome or XFCE
<Tm_T> juif: ofcourse
<Tm_T> juif: you can run BlackBox in KDE too
<LeeJunFan> juif: I used to like windowmaker too - and you're welcome.
<juif> yeah i know, but i just need to open my programs, then i dont need any further "environment"
<Tm_T> or KDesktop on BlackBox or... well
<Tm_T> juif: aye
<Tm_T> you can mix stuff as much as you like
<Tm_T> and yes WindowMaker <3
<LeeJunFan> I remember when I used to run Enlightenment and kwin on top of that.
<Tm_T> humm,:)
<Tm_T> whoops
<Tm_T> humm, compilation errors
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: what are you compiling - the whole KDE?
<nrdb> I am getting two messages repeated a lot in /var/log/messages "atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)." and "atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known." anyone know how to fix this?
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: just some apps from svn
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: KOffice now, let's see if it's in the code or just me
<Tm_T> this what I do most of these days :p
* LeeJunFan spent the last 2 weeks compiling openwrt from svn and getting it to work RIGHT on a netgear wgt634u, I've had enough compiling for some time.
<Tm_T> hehe
<LeeJunFan> still can't get ssh working right on the damn thing, that's tomorrows battle.
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kedubuntu-1f.png
<Tm_T> that's another thing I do
<juif> any idea how i could change the background color of the windows from white to black, its driving me nuts :) (in blackbox)
<Tm_T> juif: you should install some config tools
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: nice, now make me one for my widescreen :)
<juif> as ?
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: you want? I can, in a second, just tell me the size
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: 1680x1050 - and thanks. :)
<Tm_T> no problemo
<houn> Hmm.
<houn> What's the package for Firefox?
<juif> hmm.. found something in the universe
<LeeJunFan> houn: mozilla-firefox
<houn> LeeJunFan: I tried that, get an error about it not having any candidates, but being referenced by another package.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: 1680?
<yellowdart> anybody know of a way to auto-format a phone number when syncing with kpilot (ie: number originally entered as 1234567890, formatted to 123-456-7890 or something like that)
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: yeah, 1680x1050
<Tm_T> o   k
<yellowdart> ...or do i have to export to csv...run a script then re-import
<LeeJunFan> houn: actually mine says it's just firefox
<LeeJunFan> junfan@jkd:~$ dpkg-query -S /usr/bin/firefox
<LeeJunFan> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox
<houn> Hmm, same error.
<Tm_T> humm humm
<Tm_T> yellowdart: sorry, I have no idea
<houn> That fixed it.  Had to open up more respositories.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: wanna give it a try?
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: Hello again. It's working!
<yellowdart> Tm_T: well, it's easy enough to write a script to traverse a csv file...but these are numbers that i'm getting from my treo600...would rather it work automatically :-/
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: cool, was it the essid or the hotplug?
<LeeJunFan> or something else?
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: i took out the ssid part so that it would just connect to any open network. i think the thing that was not allowing me to connect was hotplug
<yellowdart> Tm_T: thanks anyhow...maybe i can do it on my mac...then import to here
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: pretty sure it was hotplug
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan: Thanks so much for the help. You've save me quite a bit of hassel in the future. No more manually enabling!
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: thanks :)
<LeeJunFan> flipjarg: np.
<flipjarg> LeeJunFan:  i must be off to bed i have work early tomorrow. i'll see you around.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: no problemo
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: see my privmsgs, now some inkscape ->
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: yeah, that looks better, tough to find good backgrounds for widescreens.
* LeeJunFan isn't very graphically inclined.
<LeeJunFan> I can make other peoples visions come to life, but I'm not reall good at the envisioning part.
<nrdb> I am getting two messages repeated a lot in /var/log/messages "atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)." and "atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known." anyone know how to fix this?
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: me neither, I just do...
<LeeJunFan> Part of my problem is I'm not very patient. Which is why I don't run windows, my computer would have a .45 slug in it.
<LeeJunFan> or since it's a laptop - through it.
<Tm_T> I can spend days just painting pixel by pixel...
<LeeJunFan> Tm_T: I have no problems writing code, or debugging, reading coding manuals, but graphics and html I just don't like to spend time on.
<LeeJunFan> oh, and as long as the coding isn't perl.
<LeeJunFan> C, php, python, all alright. PERL == ice cream headache.
<Tm_T> :p
<nrdb> how can I find out what keycodes aren't used?
<Tm_T> ok, no inkscape then
<Tm_T> and nothing that requires cpu
<Tm_T> or hd
<LeeJunFan> nrdb: sorry, I can't help you, but since it seems to be a system wide type thing you might have more luck in #ubuntu where there are more people.
<nrdb> LeeJunFan: thanks I will try there
<LeeJunFan> I don't understand why that is though, I've never meat anyone face to face who prefers gnome over anything, yet #ubuntu has so many more people than #kubuntu. Is it perhaps that more of the KDE people are enticed to run something like Mandrake or Suse?
<LeeJunFan> I can't imagine why.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: brainwashing goverment
<jager> boredbored
<jager> someone break something so i'll have something to do
<Monketh> #ubuntu would seem more official.
<LeeJunFan> jager: such as?
<LeeJunFan> Monketh: yeah, personally I don't see the need for 2 channels.
<Monketh> OK: wine on Kubuntu amd64!
<jager> i dunno, i just got this thing working
<jager> and you know that once things work they are boring
<LeeJunFan> Monketh: dunno about wine but codeweavers works fine. Even though I installed it in my $HOME when my system was running i386, switched to i86_64 and same binaries still run, so codeweavers must be statically linked.
<Monketh> Hm, I suppose I'll just try some i386 binaries then.
<LeeJunFan> crossover that is.
<Monketh> Although last time I tried wine it locked X and froze the computer. :P
<LeeJunFan> Monketh: then it was working just fine.
<LeeJunFan> Monketh: since that's what windows would do too :)
<jager> hahaha
<Monketh> Come now, everyone knows wine is not a emulator. :P
<Monketh> Although it can sucessfully use some viruses
<Monketh> an*
<LeeJunFan> Monketh: yeah, like internet explorer.
* jager snickers
<Monketh> Anywho, W2K and WXP really want to be decent OS's, somewhere deep inside...
<Monketh> But I gotta sleep, so au revoir.
<jager> later Monketh
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, as vista is becoming more and more like unix. Separated the GUI from the kernel, added symlinks. etc...
<LeeJunFan> later.
<jager> i have faith that it'll manage to be a cockup just like the rest
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but it doesn't matter since the majority of the population are a bunch of cock-gobblers.
<LeeJunFan> I think in microsofts seat of power, they could re-release windows 3.11 as their next version and everyone would just start using it like the bunch of sheep they are.
<jager> hey 3.11 separated the gui and the kernel
<jager> such as it was
<jager> hah
<LeeJunFan> hehe, true.
<jager> everything old is new again!
<jager> and think how fast it'd run on todays hardware
<jager> way faster than XP :)
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but none of your hardware would work since it's all USB nowadays.
<jager> hey now, driver support is not microsoft's problem :)
<LeeJunFan> no support is.
<jager> too right
<jager> "call your oem"
<jager> fuckers
<LeeJunFan> yep.
<LeeJunFan> Or pay some huge amount per min for phone support.
<LeeJunFan> And everyone's answer to anything is to re-install.
<jager> you gotta admit it works
<jager> most of the time anyway
<LeeJunFan> yeah, and if I had to support MS that's what I'd say too.
<jager> maybe vista will have decent logfiles
<jager> that'd help
<LeeJunFan> It's not worth the trouble to try to not only talk someone though registry editing, but finding the offending non-documented feature is impossible.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, error messages that are more than an address in memory would be helpful.
<jager> if i'm lucky i'll never have to worry about it again
<jager> </ex support tech>
<LeeJunFan> Should make a new law, any software should give the work and home phone #'s of the copyright holder. They'd shape up then.
<LeeJunFan> give them with any error message.
<LeeJunFan> if only the software were available for linux, MS would be in trouble then. Quickbooks, adobe, macromedia, games, etc... That's why people are still running windows.
<jager> interesting that no microsoft software made your list there ....
<LeeJunFan> heh, didn't even notice that. Although I will say that MS Office and Flight Sim are very nice pieces of software, they should just not make operating systems.
<LeeJunFan> or browsers
<juif> i dont seem to be able to use bbconf to change the background or text colors in terminal windows on blackbox.
<jager> or email clients
<jager> bbiab
<juif> uh oh
<juif> guys, i think i broke my kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> why's that?
<juif> while trying to install 3 desktop environments at once
<LeeJunFan> shouldn't make any difference.
<LeeJunFan> but what ones did you install?
<LeeJunFan> they should simply be added to the list on your kdm login screen.
<juif> since i did that i got strange errors and  "no write access to /home/juif/.ICEauthority" and "could not read network connection list /home/juif/.DCOPserver_grossebitch__0"
<juif> i tried to install openbox and fluxbox plus their addon config programs
<juif> 0oh, and KDE apps wont run right
<juif> unless i sudo them
<juif> KDE desktop itself just wont run
<LeeJunFan> sudo was your problem in the first place I bet.
<juif> how so ?
<LeeJunFan> you should not use sudo to run kde apps, because permissions can get hosed.
<juif> i used sudo for adept a couple times cause it wont run elsewise
<LeeJunFan> first try this - sudo chown -R juif.juif /home/juif
<LeeJunFan> juif: you should use kdesu adept
<juif> it runs in read only and is useless, although i bet i can command line call them with apt-get or something
<LeeJunFan> juif: yeah, you can do that.
<juif> what other times should i kdesu ?
<LeeJunFan> you will also need to chown some dirs in /tmp and /var/tmp that have your username associated with them.
<LeeJunFan> any kde application you run as root you should use kdesu.
<juif> problem seems to be solved with the chown command
<sampan> juif, have you updated your breezy install?  if you can't run adept from the kmenu, that sounds to me like the "admin bug" (which was fixed in the first week after release in updated packages)
<juif> its something i downloaded from the site a week ago
<juif> a cd image
<sampan> that's the 'stock' install -- which has the bug.  when breezy shipped quite a few people ran into a bug with 'admin mode' and kdesu stuff
<juif> how do i know what dirs in /tmp and /var/tmp i should chown ?
<juif> i am having trouble with the admin mode
<juif> in kde config things
<sampan> yeah -- if you update your system, it'll be fixed
<juif> i will look for that update
<LeeJunFan> juif: yeah, you should do updates, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncomment the updates and security related lines, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cyberbuddy> hello
<cyberbuddy> anyone alive?
<juif> am i gonna need a reboot ? after updates ?
<sampan> juif, only if it's a kernel image or something -- otherwise, no -- updates are almost always applied without any rebooting (or even a logout)
<juif> oh, and where do i change the background image ? im using openbox until i can figure out how to change colors in blackbox terminal windows :) and it kept the stock kubuntu on world map background, i want it to be something else. or a blank screen.
<LeeJunFan> juif: if you do apt-get upgrade it shouldn't upgrade your kernel, if you do dist-upgrade it will.
<juif> i gather a dist-upgrade isnt needed at this point ?
<LeeJunFan> juif: likely not.
<LeeJunFan> juif: you can always try dist-upgrade and see what it says it's going to update and just hit N when it asks if you really want to do it.
<cyberbuddy> anyone ever install ubuntu on a dell?
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: inspiron 8000
<cyberbuddy> giving an error about dell's fat16 util partiton on the first drive (installing kubuntu on second drive second partition)
<LeeJunFan> yellowdart: you have an I8000 that works?
<yellowdart> LeeJunFan: yeah
<yellowdart> LeeJunFan: works great actually
<cyberbuddy> is that error normal w/ dells?
<LeeJunFan> yellowdart: how long before you had to take it apart and replug your video? Or your keyboard tit started moving the cursor on it's own?
<yellowdart> LeeJunFan: never had those probs
<LeeJunFan> yellowdart: no kidding. In the company I worked for a few years ago 6 employees got them, only one didn't have those problems.
<LeeJunFan> All bought at different times too, some were actually 8100's.
<vega-> is it possible to remove gnome altogether from kubuntu?
<yellowdart> LeeJunFan: yeah...the only problem i ran into was the initial install...tried 5.10 and had to resort to 5.04 and then remove the CDROM from sources.list
<LeeJunFan> vega-: yeah, but be careful it may be intertwined with other packages. apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<cyberbuddy> no one answered my Q :-/
<cyberbuddy> is that eror normal w/ dells?
<LeeJunFan> cyberbuddy: what's the error?
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: what error is it giving??
<cyberbuddy> giving an error about dell's fat16 util partiton on the first drive (installing kubuntu on second drive second partition)
<cyberbuddy> that it has uncorrectable errors
<cyberbuddy> and asks to continue or go back and fix
<LeeJunFan> ah, you should just be able to ignore it. continue
<cyberbuddy> i dont want my first drive touched
<cyberbuddy> why is it even checking it?
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: most likely the util partition is for suspend-to-disk...when your system sleeps
<cyberbuddy> ah
<LeeJunFan> problem is the partition is marked as being something linux thinks it can understand and it wants to mount it for you when you get linux working.
<vega-> LeeJunFan: thanks, that was what i was looking for
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: it should be something like the total size of your ram plus video ram...maybe a few extra MB to be safe
<yellowdart> not very big really
<cyberbuddy> linux can read FAT16?
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: yeah, it can...dosfsutils
<LeeJunFan> yeah, and ntfs, and fat32, and reiserfs, and amiga FFS, and about 30 others.
<cyberbuddy> ah, yellowdart, its 39mb
<jager> can it write ntfs yet?
<LeeJunFan> jager: not natively.
<cyberbuddy> i have 1gb ram plus 256mb video ram
<jager> didn't think so
<LeeJunFan> jager: there a kernel mod which somehow uses a winelike thing that uses microsofts DLL file.
<LeeJunFan> jager: so there is a way to do it, safely supposedly.
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: well, maybe it's something with the bios...i know that's generally how big it would be on my laptop
<cyberbuddy> yeah, it is
<cyberbuddy> windows xp's disk management sees it as "EISA Configuration"
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: well, you should be able to disregard that partition altogether...
<cyberbuddy> yeah
<cyberbuddy> just was wondering why its even checking my first drive
<LeeJunFan> Extended ISA, plug and play data basically. So the system can remember and assign the same IRQ's to ISA cards you put in it.
<cyberbuddy> im very paranoid.. i have my LIFE on the first drive, i dont want it touched
<cyberbuddy> oh ok
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: it's because linux sees all the drives that are plugged in still...
<cyberbuddy> oh
<LeeJunFan> cyberbuddy: it won't mess with it unless you tell it to. Just make sure you format and partition NOT hda. :)
<cyberbuddy> sda for me ;)
<LeeJunFan> okay. hehe
<cyberbuddy> lol
<cyberbuddy> what about the master boot record
<cyberbuddy> i dont want it touched
<cyberbuddy> does the installer ask where to install the boot loader?
<cyberbuddy> on which disk that is..
<LeeJunFan> cyberbuddy: well, w/o doing that you won't be able to tell your machine to boot linux.
<cyberbuddy> i have NTLDR loading GRUB, thats covered
<LeeJunFan> cyberbuddy: yeah, but your bios isn't going to look at the second drive for bootcode.
<cyberbuddy> its worked before on my second HDD with mac OSX
<LeeJunFan> cyberbuddy: okay, then yeah, you can install your grub to sdb or whatever.
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: well...the setup auto detects any other OS's you may have installed and adds them to the Grub menu...
<cyberbuddy> even there on other disks?
<yellowdart> yeah
<LeeJunFan> cyberbuddy: yes.
<cyberbuddy> ah ok
<cyberbuddy> losing my MBR, i dont care as much as my data getting f-ed, since i can recover data even though MBR is f-ed
<cyberbuddy> thanks your help :)
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: worst case...M$ has an MBR repair on their install cd's in recovery mode
<cyberbuddy> yeah, ive heard of that
<cyberbuddy> i wish MS never existed
<cyberbuddy> we're so used and depend on their OS
<cyberbuddy> or else i wouldnt have windows, just linux
<LeeJunFan> if it wasn't microsoft it'd be some other bastard :)
<yellowdart> http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php?page=En
<cyberbuddy> hahah *cough* apple *cough*
<yellowdart> super grub disk...fixes grub in a pinch
<yellowdart> hey, i dont have a single M$ machine here... just penguins and apples
<yellowdart> :)
<jager> woo
<cyberbuddy> hahaha
<cyberbuddy> yellowdart, ever try osx86?
<jager> ooo i've been wanting to try that
<LeeJunFan> I can't give up my flight sims yet :)
<jager> since i have no bling to buy an apple
<cyberbuddy> used to have it, network and audio didnt work
<LeeJunFan> I wonder if I could get longbow 2 to run in wine.
<cyberbuddy> i removed it to install kubuntu
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: i can run osx faster on my mac ;) ...i'll wait till the wallet can afford a new intel mac to try the real deal
<cyberbuddy> hahah yes
<cyberbuddy> im poor :(
<yellowdart> eh, me too...but that doesnt stop me. hehe
<cyberbuddy> inter core duo i think is what the intel imac's have
<cyberbuddy> hahah
<cyberbuddy> *intel
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: yeah, so do the MacBook Pro's
<jager> how do i get all my hard drives to show up in the "storage media" tab in konq?
<jager> it only shows my external firewire drive
<LeeJunFan> jager: they need to have entries in /etc/fstab and their mountpoint needs to be inside the /media directory, man fstab
<LeeJunFan> and man mount
<jager> thanks
<yellowdart> jager: one thing you can do... (right-click desktop) Configure Desktop >> Behavior >> Device Icons
<jager> oh hey i can get them off my desktop, good deal
<LeeJunFan> yellowdart: yeah, or that, but for some reason doesn't work as well as advertized, at least not for me.
<yellowdart> you can have any mounted/unmounted media show up on the desktop
<yellowdart> LeeJunFan: personally, i dont use that...i like fstab and a terminal myself ;)
<yellowdart> good ol' mount/umount
<LeeJunFan> same here.
<LeeJunFan> although I did setup static icons on my desktop for my external USB drive.
<yellowdart> LeeJunFan: actually, i guess MOST of the time it's 'svn update'... :)
<yellowdart> hehe
<yellowdart> all my external drives are ssh
<cyberbuddy> you can run KDE on a mac? wtf
<yellowdart> cyberbuddy: yeah, there are many ways actually...you can get it through fink...or install kubuntu (or pick your flavor *nix/bsd) or virtual pc
<cyberbuddy> look at this guy: *can i paste links here?*
<LeeJunFan> cyberbuddy: sure.
<cyberbuddy> http://www.deviantart.com/view/9754542/
<LeeJunFan> omg - that's some resolution.
<jager> kde on macosx is just weird
<jager> aqua rules my face though
<cyberbuddy> haahah
<cyberbuddy> i have a 19 inch LCD
<cyberbuddy> 1280x1024
<cyberbuddy> that guy has like two
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I'm running 1680x1050 on my lappy.
<jager> mmm i'd love to trade my 19" crts for lcds
<jager> that's be kickass
<cyberbuddy> 1680x1050, damn
<yellowdart> 2880x1200 is what i've got...
<cyberbuddy> holy crap rich people
<jager> 2560x1024 dual display
<cyberbuddy> yellowdart, how big is your screen?
* Tm_T want 19" crt
<yellowdart> 1600x1200 (19") and 1280x1024(17")
<Tm_T> now only 17" with 1400x1050
<cyberbuddy> i wish my 19 inch did more.
<cyberbuddy> have a dell e193fp
<jager> i can run 1600x1280 but it hurts my eyes
<jager> 60 hz :(
<cyberbuddy> hahaha
<cyberbuddy> jager, ebay your monitor and invest in an LCD
<Tm_T> jager: I always use 60Hz
<jager> but they are twins!
<yellowdart> i'm running my 1600x1200@75
<Tm_T> cyberbuddy: LCD isn't always better
<jager> and twin 19" lcds will cost Real Money
<LeeJunFan> no it isn't.
<jager> more than i'd get for these things surely
<LeeJunFan> slow refreshes suck.
<LeeJunFan> for games anyway.
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: nah, slow eyes is all you need ;)
<jager> haha
<yellowdart> hehe
<Tm_T> games?
<Tm_T> games?
<Tm_T> all you need is irc
<jhealey> hello
<Tm_T> irc almighty
<LeeJunFan> no, I need longbow and operation flashpoint.
<sampan> irc is multiplayer notepad
<jhealey> can I get help?
<cyberbuddy> my friend was running halflife, cs, warcraft3, doom on his kubuntu box
<sampan> (thanks to bash.org)
<cyberbuddy> never knew you can on linux
<yellowdart> yeah, games? i dont think that curse of monkey island is THAT demanding hehe
<Tm_T> cyberbuddy: ET, wesnoth... Freeciv!
<Tm_T> yellowdart: aye
<LeeJunFan> quite a few will run on wine, and quake will run native linux.
<jhealey> i'm having issues with a matrox card under kubuntu, only displays 640x480
<jhealey> anyone have any ideas on how to fix that?
<cyberbuddy> any other big games running natively on linux?
<yellowdart> jhealey: what driver is loaded in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jhealey> um, dunno
<jhealey> machine is down
<jhealey> mga i believe
<jhealey> what should it be?  It is an old school G400 single, 16MB
<yellowdart> hmmm...sounds about right...i'd check ubuntforums.org though to see if anyone has a similar setup
<yellowdart> jhealey: or if you're not trying for "impressive 3d" you can try 'vesa'
<jhealey> no 3d nes boeded on thi
<jhealey> i dont' need 3d
<jhealey> how do I change to vesa
<jhealey> will 2d be sharp?
<yellowdart> in the xorg.conf there will be a line that sas "Driver" "mga" or something like that...just change mga to vesa
<yellowdart> jhealey: yeah, sharpness is based on your monitor
<jhealey> i'll try that yellowfart, thanks
<kkathman> lol yellowfart???
<jhealey> ??
<duckdown> Hey all, isn't there a way to apt-get the win32codec package? I can't find it after my new install
<kkathman> i thing its yellowdart (d  not   f)
<jhealey> aaaaa, sorry yellowdart
<jhealey> thanks for your help
<kkathman> otherwise he wont get a highlighted message :)
<LeeJunFan> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<yellowdart> no prob
<duckdown> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<duckdown> neet
<duckdown> thanks
<kkathman> hiya duckdown :)
<duckdown> hi kkathman sir :)
<hawking> I can watch wmv movies under totem but not kaffeine...what should i do for kaffeine wmv support?
<yellowdart> holy cripes...2:20...gotta be at a meeting tomorrow morning
<LeeJunFan> hawking: first thing I would do is install kaffeine-xine and set kaff to use the xine engine.
<duckdown> is upgrading to KDE 3.5 really as easy as adding the repository to the sources.list and upgrading?
<duckdown> from breezy?
<LeeJunFan> hehe, I know I have to get the kids on the bus in 4 hrs.
<LeeJunFan> duckdown: it's pretty easy - you need to do a dist-upgrade though. And personally I would just stick to 3.4, less boogs.
<yellowdart> LeeJunFan: funny thing is...meetings are the only reason i go to the office...so i have to worry about this like once a week...and it still catches me off guard. hehe
<jager> i didn't do a dist upgrade to get 3.54
<duckdown> LeeJunFan: Lots of SIGSEGVs huh
<jager> 3.5.0 that is
<yellowdart> just wait til april...3.5 is in dapper :)
<LeeJunFan> duckdown: not too many, but enough dumb stuff. Like I can't send pages from konqueror to kmail, if sound previews is turned on in konqueror it segs when you hover over ANY icon. etc.
<jager> ah from breezy nm
<LeeJunFan> jager: really? you may have more minimal KDE. Some libs won't go right if not dist-upgrade
<kkathman> duckdown: FWIW,  I just upgraded to KDE 3.5 last week. There were a couple of minor glitches, but overally it went smoothly for me
<yellowdart> aight.. i'm gonna pretend to try and sleep now...later
<LeeJunFan> yellowdart: gnight.
<jager> let me play with sound previews, just for kicks
<kkathman> duckdown: and yes, you add the source to your sources.list, download the gpg key for it, then do and update and dist-upgrade.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: bah, don't need the gpg key. hehe
<LeeJunFan> as long as you don't mind apt b1tching about it every time you run it.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: well you do, if you use Riddell's source in kubuntu.org, I'll put it that way
<kkathman> its a good key to have anyway
<jager> hmm crashola
<duckdown> crap.. that souces-o-matic list is giving me some GPG errors saying the public key isnt available
<jager> it tells you how to import the key at the top of the page IIRC
<hawking> I got kaffeine-xine but still can't play wmv files
<frank23> hawking: did you choose kaffeine-xine in the player?
<hawking> I did
<frank23> player engine: kaffeine right?
<LeeJunFan> well, gnight everyone. I think I might be able to squeeze 4 hrs sleep before I have to get up.
<abionnnn> bad sleep does more harm than good in my experience
<hawking> frank23 : exactly
<abionnnn> though you do add a few hours to your day
<abionnnn> the rest drop in quality :P
<frank23> hawking: do you have KaffeinePart written in the bottom right corner?
<hawking> frank23 : yup
<frank23> what heppens when you try to play a wmv?
<hawking> frank23 : just the program shuts down
<LeeJunFan> abionnnn: yeah, problem is I had a headache earlier and took excedrine migraine - caffeine boosted me so I'm not sleepy. Problem is tomorrow after bad sleep I'll probably have another headache from not getting enough sleep.
<frank23> hawking: not sure what the problem is
<frank23> going to sleep
<hawking> frank23 : maybe I should run it on cmd line lemme see
<hawking> nite
<duckdown> Even though my sound is working, kaffeine wont play mp3s because it says it needs a decoder to handle the stream.  Can someone tell me what I need?
<LeeJunFan> duckdown: libmad0 I think.
<duckdown> LeeJunFan: cool let me try that, thanks
<duckdown> Newp, that didnt do it :(
<duckdown> ohh had to switch to xine engine
<duckdown> gstreamer doesnt work apparently
<Steil> heh
<hawking> anyone who got heroes 3 running under linux?
<fatejudger> with what program can I download images from my digital camera?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: it might launch as soon as you connect your camera
<fatejudger> well I connected
<fatejudger> the camera
<fatejudger> and it didn't launch
<jager> digikam?
<fatejudger> jager: works beautifully, thanks
<jager> np
<paines> hi
<jager> hi paines
<jager> how goes it
<paines> fine, you ?
<paines> is dapper flight 2 worth a try as a day to day working anvironment, or better not cause to many gltiches / broken things
<jager> i'm on 5.10
<jager> so i dunno
<paines> ic
<JakubS> paines: i use dapper for quite a long time and it just works
<fatejudger> is the audigy 2 nx compatible with Kubuntu?
<viviersf> dont say that fatejudger
<viviersf> rather ask
<viviersf> is it compatible with linux
<paines> JakubS, nice
<digi> Yay! Got Kubuntu working! :)
<JakubS> if i only got suspend working i would be dancing on the streets ;-)
<digi> This is quite a nice distro!
<digi> Running on a laptop?
<JakubS> yeah, fujitsu-siemens amilo pro v8010
<digi> I'm running on a Toshiba Sat s2400 - touchpad doesn't work properly so I use an external mouse
<JakubS> overall good machine but having to do full bool every time drives me bananas
<digi> But I don't really need suspend - Kubuntu restores the session upon reload
<JakubS> yeah, but you need to wait for boot
<digi> yeah - he boot time is ridiculous
<digi> the*
<JakubS> i cut it by using initng instead of init
<digi> I'm sure I saw ways to speed it up on the ubuntu forums
<JakubS> but of course it cannot beat resume from ram  time
<digi> All of the included apps are quite nice
<JakubS> omg, i have 4 different kdelibs source trees on disk, good thing it is quite big :-)
<digi> Kubuntu seems to eat my laptop battery though
<JakubS> i didn't notice - i get 3.5h no problems
<JakubS> digi: what kind of laptop - centrino?
<digi> p4
<digi> my laptop battery is weak to begin with
<digi> but Windows has really good battery saving techniques
<digi> ok - need to install mySQL - what package do I install?
<bimberi> digi: mysql-server
<digi> cheers
<bimberi> !lamp
<ubotu> well, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bimberi> digi: ^^^ might be worth a read :)
<JakubS> digi: well, cpu frequency changing, maybe disk spindown
<digi> thanks - I already installed apache
<knubbe> note: install apache2 - not apache
<knubbe> if youre installing from apt that is..
<digi> righteo! Thanks!
<digi> hmmm...unmet dependencies!
<JakubS> digi: try echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode - it will try hard to avoid disk usage therefore making it use less power
<digi> jakubS: Permission denied
<JakubS> well, as root of course :-)
<digi> have done
<JakubS> how exactly?
<digi> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<JakubS> hehe, sudo makes 'echo' run as root but not redirection :-)
<JakubS> sudo bash is needed
<JakubS> then you have 'real' root
<digi> sorry - can I get that wiki url again please?
<digi> anyone...?
<bimberi> digi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP  ???
<digi> thanks!
<bimberi> digi: yw :)
<digi> should I be worried that my filesystem is ext2? I heard ext3 is alot better?
<JakubS> digi: if your system never crashes or reboots without shutting down system then there should be no difference
<digi> Ok thanks - I heard that searching isn't as good though due to there being no journaling system?
<JakubS> searching? journal is there to prevent filesystem corruption on power loss (or similar) - when system has no chance to write out buffers
<digi> jakubS - okay - thanks!
<dpy> hi
<digi> Sorry for all of the questions - but is BlueFish really the best web dev tool?
<dpy> is there a way to upgrade from debian etch to kubuntu ?
<JakubS> digi: try quanta
<digi> how do they compare?
<JakubS> dpy: hm, replace repositiories in apt.source add preferred distro to apt.conf and try apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<JakubS> it might completely trash your system and make it unbootable
<dpy> where are the kubuntu apt mirrors ?
<dpy> I only see ISOs
<JakubS> don't try to hunt me down then
<visik7> dpy: kubuntu is ubuntu so use ubuntu mirrors
<dpy> I can't find ubuntu mirrors either
<dpy> only ISOs
<JakubS> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<visik7> dapper ?
<JakubS> newest development version (not even beta)
<dpy> uh
<dpy> isn't there anything stable ?
<bimberi> dpy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<digi> so when can we expect Dapper?
<bimberi> digi: April
<digi> sweet
<bimberi> hopefully :P
<JakubS> dpy: i use it for months now without (too many) problems
<digi> there are quite alot of bugfixes expected I hope
<dpy> hmm..
<dpy> apt-cache search can't find any 2.6 kernel
<digi> You're not using the 2.6 kernel?
<dpy> no
<dpy> and it fails to upgrade the 2.4 kernel
<dpy> so I wish to upgrade to 2.6 kernel
<dpy> grrr
<dpy> why can't I find a new kernel anymore
<digi> hmmm.trying to remember how I updated
<digi> new to all of this
<digi> sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get upgrade
<dpy> oh
<dpy> you need both breezy and dapper sources
<_henrik> Hi! I've just installed Kubuntu 5.10 with the 2.6.12 kernel.  I've got two soundcards, a stupied motherboard-card and one M-audio audiophile 2496 card. The problem is that KDE only plays from the onboard card, not the M-audio card! What's wrong?
<digi> disable the onboard soundcard
<_henrik> Ok. Is that possible from the BIOS? I've heard that Kubuntu still finds it anyway.
<_henrik> I will try that, thanks for your help!
<digi> Anyone get their iPod workin?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi,
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i add a whole directory to the path?
<dipnlik> hi all. trying to install wine, added the repo in wine's hp, but apt-get update returns me "Ign http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Packages". why?
<bimberi> dipnlik: "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/"  (ie. did you include the "apt/" bit?
<dipnlik> bimberi: yes I did
<bimberi> dipnlik: k, just checkin' :)
<dipnlik> bimberi: can you please apt-get update now to see if the problem is only here?
<dipnlik> (don't know, maybe it is a server problem..)
<bimberi> dipnlik: k, stand by...
<dipnlik> ok, thanks
<bimberi> dipnlik: hm, mine is up-to-date - you could try downloading the package directly and install using dpkg ...
<bimberi> dipnlik: http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.5-winehq-1_i386.deb
<dipnlik> bimberi: ok, will try that, thanks
<dipnlik> bimberi: it would be dpkg -i package.deb ?
<bimberi> dipnlik: yes.  well actually "sudo dpkg..."
<dipnlik> bimberi: k, thanks
<chemaja> ugh, 15MB JRE! I soo need broadband.
<JakubS> apt-get upgrade wants over 500MB, i'm so doomed :-)
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<Hobbsee> why dont you get broadband then?
<chemaja> i'm getting it.
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<chemaja> :)
<chemaja> (was waiting for my credit card to first be approved, which just happened :)
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<chemaja> i've been mooching my work's spare pstn dial-up account
<JakubS> oh well, laptop is not a big problem as i can upgrade it at uni tomorrow
<chemaja> for like... a year.
<dipnlik> hi. i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently for non-password protected shared drives and still the drive does not get mounted automatically, altough sudo mount -a works fine. can anyone help me?
<chemaja> now it is time... for p2p pr0n! er, i mean... kubuntu apt-gets!
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee doesnt do that anyway
<chemaja> Hobbsee, you really should apt-get upgrade at least the security distro ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe nah, i did that, i was meaning all the p2p stuff :P
<chemaja> (hence the winkie)
<Hobbsee> ;) thought so
<tictric> is there a video editor available to do some cutting?
<CyberMad> how to install proftpd in kubuntu?
<tictric> apt-get install proftpd
<tictric> or whatever's the package name
<CyberMad> thanks.. i guess i need to add multiverse and universe... :)
<tictric> yes, you need :)
<CyberMad> yes..
<redguy> what happened to "project" tab and menu in kate from KDE 3.5 ?
<chemaja> redguy: perhaps it's one of those /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings overrides
<chemaja> (i'm running 3.4.3)
<redguy> hrm
<redguy> chemaja: no reference to kate in there :/
<chemaja> redguy: i assume you've checked settings >> configure kate, and kate's homepage?
<chemaja> redguy: s/homepage/handbook
<CyberMad> tictric, are you there i am adding multiverse universe to sources.list, hmm.. looks like this time is different because i just need to add to first line, is this correct?
<CyberMad> http://pastebin.com/508038
<redguy> chemaja: yup. The handbook doesn't mention projects at all, but the homepage has screenshots showing it. Also I remember using it when I had 3.4.3
<CyberMad> i believe there are the other lines to add..
<CyberMad> i try apt-get update and return error
<CyberMad> the others is in comment :(
<redguy> this sucks
<dipnlik> hi. does kubuntu support parallel port scanners?
<CyberMad> sorry i forgot set it to connect to the internet :(
<tictric> CyberMad: mine looks like that http://pastebin.com/508043
<inc|stone> hi what means: Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<CyberMad> yup.. it's work now :)
<nalioth> inc|stone: does the program start?
<CyberMad> btw tictric is it ok if i use your sources.list? does it affect something?
<inc|stone> no nalioth
<nalioth> inc|stone: what program is it?
<DieMumiee> hi
<inc|stone> amule
<nalioth> inc|stone: how did you install it?
<inc|stone> apt-get install amule
<nalioth> inc|stone: is it a console or graphical program?
<inc|stone> i hope both? :P
<nalioth> inc|stone: i dont run it, that's why im asking. how did you start it?
<inc|stone> i know graphical, but i think consloe too
<inc|stone> amule
<inc|stone> stone@sbox:~$ amule
<inc|stone> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<inc|stone> thats what i get
<inc|stone> brb
<tictric> CyberMad: shouldn't be a problem. but I can't guarantee :-)
<CyberMad> how to find package name of Pure FTPd ?
<CyberMad> not proftpd.. :)
<inc|stone> ftpd :)
<tictric> pure-ftpd
<CyberMad> thanks
<inc|stone> oh sry i mean..
<CyberMad> btw, sorry... which one better? proftpd or pure-ftpd :)
<nalioth> inc|stone: lemme install it and i'll see what happens
<CyberMad> i mean... what do you recommend?
<tictric> that would have been ~# apt-cache search 'pure.*ftp'
<tictric> btw :-)
<nalioth> inc|stone: it IS a graphical app, do you have ubuntu installed, btw?
<CyberMad> tictric what do you use? proftpd or pure-ftpd ?
<CyberMad> and what do you recommend... maybe you can tell me why?
<tictric> neither :-) I only load with scp
<CyberMad> scp?
<tictric> man scp
<tictric> I'm glad if I'm able to help. But I can't read for you too :-)
<CyberMad> yes,.. i just need a clue.. :) that's already help me so much
<redguy> chemaja: it seems that the kate team removed this functionality in kate 2.5 :/
<redguy> chemaja: http://wiki.kate-editor.org/index.php/News if you're interested...
<DjDarkman> hy ,i can`t start xmms ,i get this error in the console Segmentation fault ,what should i do?
<BokMan> Hey folks, how do I allow file sharing on my local network in Kubuntu?
* BokMan leaves his console to take a nap
<chemaja> does #kubuntu have a bot like #ubuntu (ie. "ubutu")?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chemaja about yourself
* chemaja blushes
<inc|stone> im using kubuntu nalioth
<jjesse> if i used nano under sudo and now get an error message each time i try to use it again about permission denied for history
<jjesse> is there a history file i need to remove?
<nalioth> inc|stone: well, i'm using ubuntu and it came right up, have you tried xmule? or starting it another way?
<inc|stone> im at the moment not at home i only can test it per ssh...
<jjesse> also another question, i need to use kaudiocreator and need lame to convert to mp3 but ic an't find lame in apt-get install lame
<inc|stone> just i need the console version
<nalioth> inc|stone: well, if you are not at home, it's not gonna work. it's a gui program
<inc|stone> shit :)
<nalioth> inc|stone: barnyard language won't help you here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jjesse about repos
<nalioth> jjesse: enable universe and multiverse repos
<nalioth> jjesse: update your apt-get, and then you should find lame
<jjesse> hmm i cold have sworn i have both enabled
<jjesse> doh my fault thanks nalioth
<inc|stone> ty nalioth
<nalioth> inc|stone: np, share the help
<nalioth> jjesse: enjoy!
<jjesse> one other question, is there a way to convert .ogg into .mp3s so i can use them on my ipod?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you'll lose masses of quality if you do
<jjesse> so i should rip them into mp3 again instaed of .ogg?
<djdarkman> hy ,i have a serious problem ,kde doesn`t want to start
<djdarkman> how do i start it?
<tictric> djdarkman: why doesn't it want to?
<djdarkman> i dunno ,the last thing i did is try to configure the nvidia driver
<djdarkman> but i get no error msg
<nalioth> jjesse: yes, ogg >> wav >> mp3
<djdarkman> and only the text mode login apears
<tictric> so, X isn't starting?
<jjesse> nalioth: through kaudiocreator or ?
<nalioth> jjesse: there are dozens of tools to do it
<djdarkman> well it doesn`t
<jjesse> best one? ssorry i'm kinda n00b when it comes to audio stuff like this
<djdarkman> how should i try to start kde?
<nalioth> jjesse: if kaudiocreater does it, use it. i dont do sound things much, sorry
<nalioth> djdarkman: at your console, type "startkde"
<djdarkman> it says something that it can`t open display
<djdarkman> i can`t scroll back :(
<tictric> and if it still doesn't start type ~# less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tictric> and find out what's missing
<djdarkman> hmmm ok
<tictric> there will be something like [EE]  somewhere. or so.
<djdarkman> yes i saw something like it
<tictric> so, what's missing?
<djdarkman> it says:
<djdarkman> screens found...
<djdarkman> but none have usable configuration
<tictric> the nvidia modules have been loaded?
<djdarkman> yes i think so
<tictric> package nvidia-glx is installed and so is linux-restricted-modules-xxxx ?
<nalioth> djdarkman: i have a solution that will get you into a GUI
<djdarkman> nalioth tell me please
<djdarkman> tictric nvidia-glx is installed
<nalioth> djdarkman: in a console, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA video driver
<djdarkman> but the other one ,i have to chek that
<tictric> but that won't work if you have manually edited xorg.conf
<tictric> so if you have follow the steps described in xorg.conf
<tictric> btw, you don't need the vesa driver *nv* will be fine as well. That always works
<djdarkman> it doesn`t work now
<djdarkman> :(
<tictric> what have you tried?
<djdarkman> i selected nv
<djdarkman> and typed startkde
<tictric> type less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> tictric: i suggest the 'one that works', dunno anything about 'nv'
<tictric> if he edited xorg.conf manually it doesn't get changed by dpkg-reconfigure so it's still the broken config working
<djdarkman> how come?
<jager> i had to reboot each time i edited xorg.conf when i installed kubuntu last
<jager> i still don't know why
<jager> kdm restart didn't do it
<tictric> read xorg.conf from top
<tictric> reading is essential
<jager> cntrl alt backspace either
<djdarkman> so maybe i have2 reboot?
<jager> i'd try it, i was shocked i had to but nothing worked until i did
<djdarkman> ok
<jager> hope i didn't just waste his time
<tictric> no, read the first about 20 lines in xorg.conf carefully
<jager> haha
<tictric> it's written there.
<jager> i nuked kubuntu's xorg.conf in favor of my own
<jager> what's it say?
<tictric> or just go down to Section "Device" and change "nvidia" to "nv"
<jager> maybe i backed it up
<tictric> that's it
<jager> i've never had so much trouble wth x
<jager> i use the same xconfig all the time
<jager> i never did determine why it didn't load mine until i rebooted
<DjDarkman> ok it worked
<jager> wtf. right?
<jager> beats me
<tictric> I'm impressed :-)
<DjDarkman> yes ,but i still have problems with the nvidia and kde
<jager> i'm not, there's no way you should have to reboot for that
<jager> you using the nv driver DjDarkman?
<DjDarkman> yes
<jager> change it to nvidia in xorg.conf and reboot again :(
<tictric> why reboot? is that windows or what?
<jager> assuming you've got it installed like these guys said
<jager> i kep saying i don't know tictric
<jager> but that's what i had to do
<jager> i went through exactly what he's going through and it irritated me no end
<tictric>  /etc/init.de/kdm restart would do as well
<tictric> oops
<jager> you would think so, but nope
<jager> not for me
<DjDarkman> what drivers should i use via apt?
<jager> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jager> it's in universe or multiverse, i forget which
<tictric> and linux-restricted-modules-xxxx
<DjDarkman> xxxx?
<tictric> xxxx <-- your kernel, man
<DjDarkman> ok
<DjDarkman> but theres a lot ,wich is for my pc?
<jager> in konsole type uname -a
<jager> and there will be a number like 1.6.12-9-386 or something
<jager> look for the one that matches that
<DjDarkman> ok found it
<jager> cool beans
<DjDarkman> i dind`t have linux.....legacy driver
<DjDarkman> and it think that that is what i need
<jager> what sort of gfx card do you have?
<DjDarkman> coz i have an mx440
<DjDarkman> geforece mx440
<jager> nah i have a geforce 2 mx and i used the normal one
<jager> i think legacy is for tnt2 etc
<jager> and vantas
<DjDarkman> his package only provides the kernel driver for the NVIDIA 'legacy' kernel driver, which provides support for TNT, TNT2, GeForce, and GeForce2 chipsets. More restricted modules, including that for newer NVIDIA cards, can be found in the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386 package.
<jager> haha i've been known to be wrong from time to time :)
<DjDarkman> jager: maybe youre right ,you were right about the restart after all
<jager> i just looked, i installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386
<jager> for my geforce 2
<jager> ymmv of course
<jager> is that card like an original geforce or something?
<jager> that model you threw out made me think it was a geforce 4
<DjDarkman> geforce 4 is essentialy geforce 2
<DjDarkman> with a few improvements
<jager> yeppers
<tictric> msi says it's geforce 4
<jager> i'd go with linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386
<jager> if it were me
<jager> if i'm wrong you can publicly mock me :)
<jager> this whole nvidia driver fork has annoyed me, i liked the unified driver architecture thing they had going on
<DjDarkman> yes it was good ,but no more
<jager> :(
<barbiedark> hi guys!
<jager> hi barbiedark
<DjDarkman> hi barbiedark
<barbiedark> I have a question about gaim....
<jager> fire away
<DjDarkman> yes barbiedark ask it
<barbiedark> Is it possible to see the msn personal emoticons?
<jager> you mean those annoying fullscreen flash things?
<barbiedark> no no
<DjDarkman> barbiedark: i don`t think so ,only the basic
<dipnlik> jager: yes and no
<jager> it's been so long since i actually used the official msn client i dunno what you mean
<jager> haha
<dipnlik> jager: the surely annoying things are the winks
<dipnlik> jager: personal emoticons are emoticons you configure and that are sent to the person you're chatting with
<dipnlik> jager: these are USUALLY annoying, but not everytime ;-)
<jager> mmm if gaim has a feature like that i don't know about t
<barbiedark> that's qhat I mean, dipnlik!
<barbiedark> *what
<dipnlik> barbiedark: not that i use gaim, but i don't think it has the feature
<barbiedark> ok, thanx...
<dipnlik> barbiedark: maybe kopete has, but i never used it
<dipnlik> barbiedark: kopete or amsn are clients you should take a look at
<barbiedark> I tried it some weeks ago....
<barbiedark> but I couldn't see the personale emo...
<barbiedark> :(
<jager> i'm using kopete atm
<jager> and i just looked for this feature and failed to find it
<jager> perhaps amsn has it but i dunno
<barbiedark> ok
<barbiedark> and... I need some help for another problem...
<dipnlik> barbiedark: go ahead
<jager> NO WE DON"T HELP NEWBS DIE DIE
<jager> haha
<dipnlik> LOL
<barbiedark> I would like to connect the pc with my phone (LG u8360)... I try it but... it doesn't work
<barbiedark> (I use linux only since few months)
<jager> using bluetooth?
<barbiedark> yes
<jager> alas i've never used bluetooth
<barbiedark> asd
<dipnlik> barbiedark: i need to search a little about BT too, have a Nokia 6600 and want to sync it with kontact
<barbiedark> ok
<dipnlik> barbiedark: can you at least send and receive files using the BT software included in kubuntu?
<barbiedark> omg... I don't know
<dipnlik> barbiedark: i usd it without a problem last time i tried, plugged the BT dongle and voila
<dipnlik> barbiedark: sad i don't have the dongle here right now
<barbiedark> I have the internal dongle...
<dipnlik> barbiedark: try the software included, try to send and receive files to see if at least the connection is ok
<barbiedark> which sw?
<dipnlik> barbiedark: kbtobexclient, IIRC
<barbiedark> I don't have none of them, and I can't install them using apt-get install :(
<satempler> dose prelink realy help much
<satempler> dose prelink realy help much
<satempler> in reguards to speed
<satempler> improvement
<nlindblad> hello
<satempler> hey
<avu> satempler: if it does what it's supposed to, it only helps with application startup times
<avu> satempler: there are benchmarks out there showing how much a gain you can expect
<avu> satempler: http://www.gophernet.org/articles/prelink.html for example compares startup times of some applications with and without prelink
<satempler> avu: ok thanks
<satempler> avu: other than enableing DMA on my CD rom drive is there a way to speed up Encodeing or have Konquer make artist and album folders automaticly
<avu> satempler: I don't rip CDs.
<satempler> oh ok thanks
<dipnlik> hi all. i printed an html file to pdf and the characters are not aligned. in acrobat reader characters are blurry. how can i solve this?
<mika0800> Hi, does someone know: does Kubuntu 5.10 breezy come with 2 or more kernels or only with the 2.6.12 mentioned in http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<seashell11> mika0800: it installs with only one, but you can install more with apt-get
<mika0800> seashell11, if I install kubuntu (which comes with 2.6.12 kernel), can I downgrade by installing 2.6.10 using apt-get? if I can, will downgrading the kernel break something else ?
<seashell11> mika0800: why would you wnat to downgrade? but I have both 2.6.12-9 and 2.6.12-10 installed and I can start up with either and it doesn't break anything. Some packages might depend on 2.6.12 then they wouldn't run with 2.6.10, but I don't know if any do for sure. If some do I don't think very many would stop working.
<seashell11> but if wome don't run with 2.6.10 you can always boot back into 2.6.12 and they should run fine again
<seashell11> wome == some
<mika0800> I want to run Kylix3, and anything newer than 2.6.10 will break Kylix3 IDE's integrated debugger. So I must either downgrade the Breezy's 2.6.12 to 2.6.10 or use Hoary instead, which alredy comes with 2.6.10 kernel.
<seashell11> you could try breezy with 2.6.10, there is a good chance everything would work right.
<mika0800> is the 2.6.10 apt-gettabe with breezy by default or do I need to change something ?
<seashell11> ill check quick, im running breezy so ill see in synaptic
<Foodcoman> Morning
<seashell11> mika0800: I don't find the 2.6.10 kernel image in breezy apt-get
<mika0800> so it well need quite a much manual hacking do do it...
<seashell11> after you install breezy you should be able to type in kdesu kedit /etc/sources.list (sudo gedit /etc/sources.list) then change all the places it says breezy breezy to hoary. In terminal type in sudo apt-get update, install the 2.6.10 kernel image, then go change hoary back to breezy
<mika0800> I wonder if that creates much compatibility problems... are such hacks safe or should I just install Hoary instead ?
<zenon> Is there a diff between kubuntu/ubuntu in server mode ?
<seashell11> I don't know?? you can install hoary and upgrade to breezy then you still have the 2.6.10 kernel
<nlindblad> zenon: no
<nlindblad> zenon: they share the same base system
<seashell11> zenon: if you do a server install you will not get any desktop
<seashell11> unless you install it yourself
<zenon> thanks
<nlindblad> zenon: it's possible to do a Kubuntu install using an Ubuntu CD and the other way around
<seashell11> yep I do it all the time, never bothered with getting me a kubuntu cd
<nlindblad> zenon: server-install, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<seashell11> nlindblad: ain't it just server? or does server-install work too?
<nlindblad> seashell11: when I say server-install I mean the boot: server thingy
<seashell11> oh I catch on
<zenon> Has anyone tried the server release of Ubuntu ?
<redguy> yup
<nlindblad> zenon: the server release is the usual one but without the desktop
<nlindblad> (and some other stuff)
<DjDarkman> hy ,what is Segmentation fault?
<redguy> DjDarkman: it means that the program being run tried to access a memory address it is not suppodes to access.
<redguy> DjDarkman: in other words it means: the program has crashed
<DjDarkman> ok redguy i get this from xmms amarok and from a game in cedega
<redguy> s/suppodes/supposed/
<DjDarkman> and my openglide doesn`t work
<DjDarkman> so this gives me a lot of hell ,can you please tell me how to sort this out?
<redguy> DjDarkman: so you can say that xmms amarok a game in cedega crashed
<redguy> DjDarkman: I don't really know :-)
<DjDarkman> redguy: but they always crash
<DjDarkman> i start them and they crash
<DjDarkman> is this normal?///////
<redguy> DjDarkman: no'
<house> i have been becoming more interested in kde and am wondering what are some of the benefits over gnome
<DjDarkman> is it possible because of bad settings in xorg.conf
<ccc_> house: you have to try it yourself to tell
<ccc_> house: it's all a matter of taste
<DjDarkman> house: the games run perfectly if u dont get hell from an nvidia driver
<DjDarkman> i don`t wanna reinstall my kubuntu ,but i can`t do nothing like this ,can you help me?
<ich> anybody care to help with a glx question?
<eliteforce> hey, someone here with wlan knowledge
<prxq> Hello. It seems to be impossible to configure keyboard bindings in the kde that comes with kubuntu. What am I missing?
<hyperactivecrond> helo all
<hyperactivecrond> if i want to do something like s/breezy/dapper/g; to a bunch of files on the command line how does one do this in perl from a command line
<derekS_> hyperactivecrond: i don't follow
<hyperactivecrond> if i do sudo perl -e 's/breezy/dapper/g;' baz             where baz is the file perl does nothing
* derekS_ doesn't know perl, so i can't really help
<derekS_> i use python
<hyperactivecrond> how would one do this in pyton then?
<hyperactivecrond> python
<derekS_> what are you trying to do
<hyperactivecrond> change all instances of breezy in a file to dapper
<derekS_> http://diveintopython.org/regular_expressions/
<hyperactivecrond> ok
<jorgp> is there a printer howto some place, when I add a printer via cups, what is the login and password?
<PupenoL> ! w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<dutchie> evening all ... has someone managed to get Java applets to work in Konq ?
<dutchie> I've read loads of howtos with no good results
<larsivi> dutchie: some.. but not all, especially newer ones
<dutchie> I got Sun's 1.2 and IBM's 1.3 .... no luck
<dutchie> I'd like to enable the java console to debug
<larsivi> I'm using blackhats java
<dutchie> but the setting seems to have disappeared from Konq's Java settings pannel
<dutchie> hm, I'll try them then
<larsivi> but have only tried the 1.3 version yet
<larsivi> or is it black down? anyway, they are the recommended choice for linux
<larsivi> I've downloaded the 1.4 version, but haven't installed it yet
<seashell11> larsivi: do you not like firefox? I have java working in firefox.
<larsivi> seashell11: I don't like firefox in linux, it also seems to accelerate the memleak in gam_server
<larsivi> also firefox isn't entirely integrated in KDE
<seashell11> larsivi: I havn't had any problems, and you can change settings in kde to make it be lpretty well entirely intigrated with kde
<seashell11> larsivi: but i guess, each person has his own prefferences lol
<larsivi> seashell11: whenever I run firefox (everytime I need to use my bank), I need to start kill gam_server or restart, unless the system get so unresponsive that it almost hangs
<larsivi> And I think Konqi is great for everything else
<larsivi> I seldom need the java support
<seashell11> that hasn't ever happened to me, and I just don't like the way konqueror is set up and runs. but this is kind of off what you were wanting help for. I can't help you much with java and Konqueror since I have never attemted to get it running
<dutchie> has the "show Java console" option disappeared from Konq's Java panel ?
<dutchie> or should I start a Java console from the cmd line ?
<larsivi> seashell11: I didn't ask for Java help :) dutchie did
<seashell11> Oh OK, but I still can't help ;-)
<larsivi> seashell11: the gam_server bug is a well known bug in breezy, but more commonly found on Ubuntu
<larsivi> will be fixed in dapper
<larsivi> that is, the next version of gam_serer
<dutchie> so until then I have to run Firefox ?
<dutchie> ok, thanks guys
<larsivi> dutchie: no, I'm talking about the problem I'm having with Firefox :)
<seashell11> larsivi: That's good it's going to fix it, but luckily i havn't ever had a problem with it
<dutchie> ok, then is it even possible *in theory* to run Java inside of Konq ?
<larsivi> seashell11: often my computer must be turned on overnight before I get real problems
<larsivi> dutchie: Yes, I do
<dutchie> blackdown ?
<dutchie> I'll go check that ouut
<seashell11> mine has an uptime of 4 days 19 hours right now :-P
<dutchie> wooh, 4 days ;-)
<seashell11> it ain't much right now, but bfore that it was almost 2 months
<seashell11> for a desktop
<Paradosso>  I'm running kubuntu, and kwin just does not remember the special window settings I set; any hints on why this could happen?
<DaSkreech> Does kubuntu have a KwickJot pad or some such?
<DaSkreech> perferably katapulted :-)
<satempler> is KDE 4 going to be availible for Dapper
<_StarScream> satempler: i doubt it
<satempler> like KDE 3.5 is for Breezy
<_StarScream> KDE 4 is a long way off
<_StarScream> it barely compiles
<satempler> ya ok
<satempler> what about Xorg 7
<bhna> satempler: kde 3.5 is for dapper and 3.4.3 fpr breezy
<DaSkreech> KDE4 is a loooong way off
<DaSkreech> Like Vista Long Way off
<satempler> ya but the packages are availble for breezy
<hyperactivecrond> satempler: you're thinking 3.4
<satempler> wow
<satempler> no
<hyperactivecrond> s/4/5
<hyperactivecrond> 3.5
<hyperactivecrond> is
<satempler> 3.5 on the web www.kubuntu.org
<satempler> there are breezy packages
<satempler> from kubuntu
<seashell11> I am running kde 3.5 on breezy on one of my computers
<satempler> i guess they are not supported by the offical Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<jjesse> what do you mean they are not supported by ubuntu or kubuntu?
<satempler> why wouldn't they be with the main updates
<jjesse> kde 3.5 is in dapper and i think Riddell backported it to Breezy?
<satempler> as far as my understanding of backports they are not official
<satempler> so we won't see 4 until late this year
<bhna> satempler: breez came out with kde 3.4.3. the kde 3.5 packages are updates. kde 3.5 is original in dapper
<DaSkreech> Right
<satempler> bhna: so they are supported
<satempler> DaSkreech: so maybe by 6.10
<Riddell> satempler: they are supported by Kubuntu
<satempler> oh ok
<seashell11> ubotu: tell seashell11 about dapper
<Riddell> (which means I make the same security and major bugfixes to them that the packages in ubuntu's archives get)
<satempler> oh cool
<satempler> Riddell: if kde 4 comes out around bout august (like vista lol) will you backport them
<simo> hey
<DaSkreech> satempler: I'm sure that Packages will come out for 6.10 I wouldn't bet on BY 6.10
<simo> ive got a litte problem..
<satempler> oh
<Riddell> satempler: as DaSkreech says
<satempler> ok
<simo> i cant play .mpeg / .avi files on kubuntu,  how to do that or is it even possible ? :)
<satempler> so by Nov or Dec
<satempler> dang I wana see a screen shot of plasma
<satempler> lol
<tictric> simo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mpeg
<Riddell> plasma hasn't been written yet
<satempler> so arts will be gone in Dapper
<satempler> dang
<satempler> ok that tells me more
<simo> tictric: thanks!
<satempler> thanks
<tictric> thanks
<DaSkreech> satempler: appeal.kde.org and Visit every week :)
<satempler> ok is there an rss for it
<DaSkreech> Nothing to put on it yet
<DaSkreech> oh KDEdevelopers.org might have info
<satempler> ok
<dutchie> me again ... can I use BlackDown's JVM plugin in Konq ?
<dutchie> or should I let Konq invoke it through calling "java"
<satempler> weird question
<satempler> xcompmgr sucks right
<pointwood> arts gone in dapper?
<dutchie> ah, really ? there are potentially two options to using this JVM
<satempler> ya
<dutchie> I'm asking which one is most appropriate ?
<pointwood> what replaces it?
<satempler> they are working on somthing new
<satempler> in dapper gstreamer is replaceing it
<pointwood> k
<dutchie> anyone ? anyone ? Bueller ?
<pointwood> I thought that wouldn't be before KDE4
<DaSkreech> Mna I just replaced GStreamer
<dutchie> I guess I'll go try both options
<DaSkreech> pointwood: Thats Ubuntu Nothing much to do with KDE
<pointwood> the media situation is a mess currently
<satempler> Dapper is getting ready for the transistion
<satempler> may be kdemm (the new frame work backported for 3.5) if its ready by then
<satempler> its on the Dapper road map
<satempler> i use xine for amarok and kaffeine
<satempler> i use kmplayer for things that mplayer would take care of in Firefox
<satempler> like apple.com/trailers
<larsivi> satempler: kdemm was just renamed phonon :) see todays planetkde
<satempler> oh damn
<larsivi> note that Xine has non-free issues meaning it can't be included on CDs
<pointwood> the problem is probably caused by myself, but currently, I get no sound in videos on video.google.com
<satempler> larsivi: no xine is included on cd but without mp3 playback
<satempler> or libdvdcss
<larsivi> well, mp3 is sortof essential
<satempler> gstreamer now has support for it
* DaSkreech grins. Not really
<larsivi> the problem is that Xine apparently use patented algos
<satempler> a free version
<DaSkreech> People say the same about Windows
<satempler> when did this happen
<satempler> ya I need mp3 support
<pointwood> the joy of software patents
<satempler> right
<amigrave> kdebindings is not in kubuntu ?
<_david_> How stable is Dapper Drake flight 2? And I am wondering. If I install DD F2 will that one update it self along the way until it is complete at the date of release?
<satempler> but as i said gstreamer has found a way to play mp3s without patent issues
<satempler> _david_: Dapper Drake is unstable to make it usable
<_david_> satempler: to bad.
<pointwood> satempler: isn't kdemm/phonon a "high level interface" to the engines themselves
<satempler> just wait till march
<satempler> oh
<dutchie> has anyone managed to make BlackDown Java work inside of Konq using the path to "Java executable" ?
<_david_> I tried to install opensuse, but what a crap compared to k(u)buntu...
<satempler> ya it is
<pointwood> will gstreamer .10 be the default in the next release or will it take longer than that to implement support for that?
<pointwood> _david_: really? I've heard good things about opensuse
<satempler> _david_: though you can update to 3.5
<pointwood> what's so crappy about it?
<_StarScream> pointwood: yeh i gave opensuse a go the other day
<_StarScream> i quite liked it
<_StarScream> it was very polished
<pointwood> yeah
<_StarScream> a little sluggish to boot up
<_StarScream> but nice
<pointwood> I don't boot that often :)
<satempler> i don't like opensuse kittchen sink approach to things
<_StarScream> well me either
<pointwood> my kubuntu install is a bit of a mess, but when you play with fire... ;)
<_StarScream> satempler: ? its less kitchen-sinky than fedora or RH
<_david_> pointwood: actually I am using opensuse super and although it boots "fast" I don't like the yast2. Maybe I am too used to apt-get
<pointwood> kitchen sink approach? in what way?
<satempler> _StarScream: I don't use KDE in FC or RH
<satempler> _StarScream: but ya I don't like the bloat in eather
<pointwood> _david_: ahh...k and yes, apt-get is nice
<_david_> Talking about booting... will dapper use the initng thingie?
<satempler> thats why I like kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Oh Riddell
<DaSkreech> Any word on EFI support?
<satempler> ya I wana here some one put kubuntu on the MacBook Pro
<_StarScream> satempler: as soon as they do i'll buy one :)
<pointwood> well, the devs should be able to get one
<pointwood> before they can test it
<_david_> pointwood: opensuse super use by default delta isos, but they didn't work. I had to dig around until I found that I had to disable the delta iso installation
<satempler> the kernel already has support for it
<pointwood> delta isos?
<satempler> you would use egrub i think
<pointwood> never heard of that before
<satempler> never mind grub already works with EFI
<satempler> elilo is what i was thinking of
<_david_> Delta ISOs allow to download a small file instead of downloading the
<_david_> complete ISO if you have the previous ISO
<pointwood> ahhh
<_david_> pointwood: if it worked things probably would be faster, but...
<DaSkreech> satempler: Grub2?
<satempler> Riddell: is klik going to be in Dapper
<DaSkreech> I don't think *buntu uses grub2
<pointwood> I installed opensuse not too long ago in a VM and it installed without a hitch
<satempler> DaSkreech: not shure
<satempler> how can you quiry a deb
<satempler> find out it's version
<satempler> like grub
<_david_> anyone know if asyncronic bootup will be implemented in kubuntu?
* DaSkreech sighs as m00ns0n is never around and awake :-(
<pointwood> gpl3 draft has been released
<pointwood> http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/01/16/1729220&from=rss
<DjDarkman> hy ,can somebody give me a sources.list?
<darkheart> !tell DjDarkman about repositories
<satempler> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<satempler> Riddell: is there an update to amarok 1.3.7 to .8
<DjDarkman> 10x ubotu
<satempler> Riddell: 1.3.8 fixes alot bugs
<Yon> hey all
<tech9iner> so mates.. anyone ever getta clue on wy yast installed konversation for me but added no main menu icons anywhere for it please?.. thanks
<Yon> is there a better program that can connect to msn other then Instant messager Kopete?
<apachelogger> Riddell: around?
<satempler> apachelogger: he was
<apachelogger> :|
<apachelogger> any ideas when amaroK 1.3.8 builds will be available for breezy?
<satempler> apachelogger: thats what i was asking
<larsivi> tech9iner: yast? what about apt-get? and konversation is part of the base Kubuntu install
<larsivi> Yon: I think Kopete works great, but you could try KMess or gaim for a gtk program
<apachelogger> satempler: ah, no anwser .... well, he knows that there is a new version, since I mail most package builders
<Yon> there is alot of extras os msn that kopete doesnt have
<tech9iner> larsivi: mea culpa rofl.. yast is wrong channel.. rofl.. i meant via synaptic..
* tech9iner spins heemself round n round n round and falls down again. booting two too many distros is getting kornfusing rofl
<DaSkreech> Yon: Like?
<larsivi> tech9iner: anyway, if you use Kubuntu, Konversation should be there by default
<satempler> apachelogger: could i change my repo from amarok-1.3.7 to amarok-latest
<apachelogger> tech9iner: you mean theres i no entry in kmenu?
<satempler> apachelogger: then all i would have to do is an update right
<apachelogger> satempler: you could, though it won't make a difference yet ;-)
<Yon> DaSkreech,  there is plenty, like the flash smiles and the nudging
<DaSkreech> It can nudge
<DaSkreech> Try Ctrl+G
<satempler> apachelogger: oh i know but when it dose come out I don't have to change my version numbers in my repo again
<larsivi> and flash smile from msn to kopete, although the other way round don't work
<Yon> nothing happens
<Yon> :/
<apachelogger> satempler: right
<mistik1> hello
<bruno> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mistik1> what's the name of the xorg package in kubuntu
<_StarScream> xserver-xorg
<_StarScream> afaik
<mistik1> I'm upgrading from another debian and cant seem to locate that package
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee:?
<mistik1> Is there some other package i need to pull in before xserver-xorg will be available
<mistik1> ?
<tech9iner> aye that apachelogger .. not one single icon anywhere.. internet submenu.. nuttin honey ;] 
<C-O-L-T> how to install .sh files?
<satempler> C ya guys
<apachelogger> tech9iner: open konsole and enter 'kbuildsyscoca' without the ''
<larsivi> tech9iner: does katapult find it? Alt+Space, then type Konversation
<tech9iner> kbuildsyscoca	bash: kbuildsyscoca: command not found
<tech9iner> hmmm.. apachelogger ?? > kbuildsyscoca	> bash: kbuildsyscoca: command not found
<apachelogger> O.o
<tech9iner> damn.. wrong  boxen.. look mates.. lemme go get me 2nd cup o java.. bugger'n every comm till then twould seem..
* tech9iner is beyond help whilst walkn dead
<C-O-L-T> how to install .sh files
<apachelogger> one doesn't install them
<apachelogger> one executes them
<apachelogger> .sh is a bash SCRIPT
<apachelogger> C-O-L-T: ./[file] .sh
<apachelogger> dot slash filename ;-)
<hawking> what package do i need for KDE headers?
<hawking> kde-devel this one ? or smth other
<apachelogger> hawking: kdelibs-devel
<apachelogger> kdebase-devel
<hawking> k
<hawking> thx
<apachelogger> errr
<apachelogger> -dev ;-)
<hawking> Does anyone has any idea why I can't get my headphones working in my laptop? that's weird
<DaSkreech> plug them in?
<cryptom> Hi all, for quite some year I've been compiling my own kernels, at least a year with make-kpkg under debian and now under breezy. But now, either I am doing something wrong or there might be a bug in "kernel-package"
<cryptom> I get lots of modprobe errors while booting the initrd image
<hawking> DaSkreech : already plugged... gives no voice
<hawking> but they are workin on windooze
<cryptom> when I manually open the initrd file and execute a depmod -a, rebuild the initrd image, everything works fine
<cryptom> I have to add: I use the kernel from kernel.org, not the [k] ubuntu packages
<cryptom> am I the only one to experience this behavior?
<seashell11> hawking: try opening kmix and disabling or enabling the external amplifier and other switches. messing around with kmix on my laptop finally got both speakers and headphones working
<hawking> let me try
<melonipoika> hi
<melonipoika> i have some problems with usb hard disks
<cryptom> melonipoika, what kind of problems?
<melonipoika> should i add any line to fstab?
<melonipoika> when i start the computer, they are found as sca1, sca2, etc
<melonipoika> and they are not mounted properly
<melonipoika> if i unplug it and plug again, the partitions are found as scb1, etc
<melonipoika> and i can mount them
<cryptom> melonipoika, hmm, I just booted once, having my usb drives already connected... think it went pretty much the same way...
<cryptom> melonipoika, now I always connect them, when the system is up
<melonipoika> i add lines in the form "/dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk auto..." and the same for the scb case
<melonipoika> ah, ok
<melonipoika> so then maybe that is all what i have to do, but i was wondering if it is possible to make it nicer
<cryptom> melonipoika, I just tried it once, and I dont remember the details (the problem), anyone here with the same behavior?
<melonipoika> and i have also problems when trying to open the system:media in system menu, but i can access everything if i just write /media/, is there any way to repair this?
<melonipoika> i couldn't find anything in google, maybe i should look more...
<fridge> is there a way to use win32 codecs under 64-bit ubuntu?
<cryptom> melonipoika, I dont use konqueror much, I used to do everything in the shell (I used debian with windowmaker for years), so I dont know about media:
<fridge> trying to build mplayer from source, it's telling me that win32 dll support won't work under  x86_64
<fridge> makes sense, but I'm wondering if there is any workarounds?
<didier> netwg11t.inf
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<benplaut> anyone know how to make scrolling on the pager start at one, and stop at 4? the desktop looping is driving me nuts
<DaSkreech> m0ns00n: Hello
<omerix>  i have used z600 driver for lexmark X1195 multifunctional printer, it is working now but only print, it doesn't scan. How can i scan in this multifunctional printer?
<DaSkreech> m0ns00n: Are you familar with Adept?
<bobaloo> would anyone be willing to help me get kubuntu live cd to load on my laptop?
<DaSkreech> huh?
<bobaloo> it goes through the detecting hardware part
<bobaloo> then comes to a $ prompt
<DaSkreech> Ah
<bobaloo> just sits there
<DaSkreech> what happens when you type ls?
<bobaloo> i had no idea what to type
<bobaloo> im new to linux
<bobaloo> what is ls
<fridge> it lists the files in the current directory
<DaSkreech> right
<fridge> usually, if you don't know what a command does, type 'man command'
<DaSkreech> I jsut want to know if you are on a normal prompt
<DaSkreech> the $ seems to indicate that
<bobaloo> it says something like ubuntu@ubuntu: $
<DaSkreech> Yeah that sounds remarkable like the Xserver did'nt start
<bobaloo> the only error i noticed was it didnt sync the clock
<jager> what's startx say when you try it?
<bobaloo> im completely new to linux so i dont even know what startx is
<DaSkreech> bobaloo: We'll explain it to you in a bit :)
<bobaloo> ok
<DaSkreech> bobaloo: you have the laptop on now?
<bobaloo> ya
<DaSkreech> What happens when you type startx?
<bobaloo> well id have to boot the live cd and see
<DaSkreech> :-)
<bobaloo> im in windows atm
<jager> only one computer?
<DaSkreech> Oh you are using it now?
<jager> drat
<jager> that makes things ever so much harder
<bobaloo> :\
<seashell11> bobaloo: just a little peice of advice: If you have a problem or question you can always try searching google for your question, put a post in www.ubuntuforums.com or www.linuxquestions.org, and there is lots of documentation on wiki.ubuntu.com.
<bobaloo> i searched the kubuntu forums
<bobaloo> couldnt find anything
<bobaloo> ive got an ati 200m in this lappy
<bobaloo> could it be hardware related
<seashell11> :-) have fun with ubuntu if you get it running. And I ain't saying you should have looked more, I was just showing you were some of the websites were for future reference.
<bobaloo> thank you
<bobaloo> :)
<bobaloo> ill boot up my other pc so i can boot the live cd on this
<DaSkreech> Possible but we would need some more info
<DaSkreech> Hooray!!
<Monketh> Ok, WINE on Kubuntu x64, how would do this?
<jager> tip the bottle over the cd, and pour :)
<jager> (no idead)
<DaSkreech> Monketh: That sounds like something that you would get an answer from the WINE guys faster
<Monketh> Ok,
<bob1111> ok
<bob1111> im booting the laptop into kubuntu
<DaSkreech> hi bob1111
<bob1111> :)
<mth`MAW> moin
<bob1111> k it says temporary failure in name resolution
<bob1111> now its at the prompt
<bob1111> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<bob1111> i typed startx
<bob1111> fatal IO error 104
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> try pwd
<bob1111> says /home/ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Well it boots :-)
<DaSkreech> Hmm Ok How much RAM does the laptop have?
<P3L|C4N0> hi people
<DaSkreech> /afk
<fatejudger> I thought jackd had its own IRC channel
<bob1111> 1Gb
<bob1111> but 128 is shared with the gpu
<fatejudger> that's dynamic
<bob1111> ya you can share 32, 64, or 128
<bob1111> ati 200m
<fatejudger> what is the name of that irc channel with those crazy Linux audio experts?
<seashell11> fatejudger: you could try #lad
<fatejudger> seashell11: thanks
<seashell11> i don't no if this is right but an irc seardh brought that up
<bob1111> so do you think its the ati card thats preventing me from going any further
<vytautas> i'm searching for the applet to change the encoding
<DaSkreech> It's Possible
<bob1111> that sucks
<bob1111> maybe i should try another distro
<seashell11> bob1111: did you order the cd or is it one you burned if you burned it are the md5sums correct?
<bob1111> i burned it
<bob1111> how would i go about chekcing the md5sums
<DaSkreech> Do you have md5sum?
<bob1111> neg
<fatejudger> seashell11: I think everyone is afk in #lad
<DaSkreech> google md5sum.exe
<bob1111> on it
<DaSkreech> then run it on the command line and follow that by the path to the Kubuntu ISO
<seashell11> fatejudger: yea I went on there and it looked kinda dead
<fatejudger> seashell11: I asked them some questions about jackd a few months ago and about 5 people answered me
<bob1111> can i take the kubuntu disk out of my laptop without screwing anything up
<fatejudger> bob1111: are you installing Kubuntu right now?
<seashell11> bob1111: I think you will have to restart the live cd session
<bob1111> ok
<fatejudger> ohh, he's using the Live CD
<bob1111> ya
<seashell11> fatejudger: yea and it won't start X
<fatejudger> the Live CD has some problems
<fatejudger> do you have a Dell laptop?
<bob1111> hp
<fatejudger> well a lot of these manufacturers use some pretty non-standard parts
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: pretty much all laptop parts are Non standard
<DaSkreech> Inteerfaces yes. Parts. No
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: that's not quite accurate
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: but many parts are, yes
<fatejudger> sound cards and video drivers and the big ones
<fatejudger> *video cards
<bob1111> k how exactly do i run md5sum
<bob1111> im retarded in that area
<vytautas> i'm searching for the applet to change the encoding, where could i find it?
<DaSkreech> md5sum \path\to\iso
<fatejudger> if he's running the live cd the iso isn't broken
<fatejudger> he'll need to install the full install to get it to work
<fatejudger> it supports laptops far better
<DaSkreech> can't config XServer
<bob1111> md5sum.exe \G:
<DaSkreech> G:\Kubuntu.iso
<fatejudger> he should also check to make sure he has the latest laptop drivers
<bob1111> ohh wait
<fatejudger> many manufacturers have only recently started supporting Linux
<bob1111> am i checking the cd or the actual iso file
<fatejudger> *bios
<fatejudger> damn, I'm just off today
<mistik1> Is there a documented proceedure for upgrading from debian to kubuntu?
<fatejudger> mistik1: it doesn't work that way
<fatejudger> mistik1: Kubuntu is so much different that debian that you'd just have to wipe your partition and install Kubuntu
<seashell11> bob1111: with linux you can check the cd, but with windows maybe you can only check the .iso file
<DaSkreech> bob1111: ISO file
<bob1111> ok :)
<mistik1> fatejudger: I understand that, but i'm almost at a full ubuntu now, I cannot see why I cant apt-get my way the rest of the way
<mistik1> But there are no docs for this distro
<DaSkreech> Swedish_Chef: ?
<bob1111> fuck it i give up
<DaSkreech> The Swedish_Chef?
<seashell11> mistik1: just change your sources.list file to the ubuntu sources the apt-get to update
<fatejudger> mistik1: you can't do it
<fatejudger> mistik1: the kernels are different
<fatejudger> mistik1: everything is different
<fatejudger> mistik1: just back your stuff up and format
<seashell11> fatejudger: I have read that you can do it.
<bob1111> thanks for your help guys
<bob1111> appreciate it
<mistik1> I cannot do that
<fatejudger> seashell11: you can't do that
<DaSkreech> YOu can't get a MD5sum on the ISO?
<seashell11> bob1111: no prob
<fatejudger> seashell11: even if it did try and do it, it would break stuff
<mistik1> If I could I wold have done a reinstall long ago
<fatejudger> mistik1: why can't you format?
<mistik1> because I have everything setup in a build area and want to just update that build area
<seashell11> fatejudger: I read somewhere that you could change from debian to ubuntu
<seashell11> by apt-get
<mistik1> Its not installed as normal on a box
<fatejudger> mistik1: I don't understand
<fatejudger> mistik1: you'll have to give more details
<mistik1> ok
<mistik1> I built a livecd based on debian sarge, now I just want to upgrademy master copy to [k] ubuntu
<mistik1> this is why I cant just boot the cdrom and go to town
<mistik1> It has to be doable from a chroot
<C-O-L-T> does exist skype video call 2.0 for Linux?????
<murray_> hello ...
<murray_> anyone point me at how I control the fan in a sony vaio laptop?
<murray_> nobody?
<jager> sorry murray_ i have no idea :(
<murray_> thanks anyway :)
<murray_> random "kubuntu rocks" comment ...
<murray_>  :)
<jager> kubuntu rocks!
<nlindblad> jager: yeah!
* DaSkreech sighs at m0ns00n again :-(
<karnak> # ubuntu-it
<dutchie> people, what's the script where I can set environment variables for a user ? bashrc ?
<dutchie> .bashrc ?
<dutchie> aha login.defs !
<nlindblad> .bashrc
<nlindblad> use: export variable="value"
<dutchie> thx
<nlindblad> and it will be system wide
<murray_> also worth a look : .profile and .bash_profile (may not all apply to kubuntu)
<dutchie> I prefer the latter
<dutchie> thanks
<nlindblad> murray_: why wouldn't it apply to Kubuntu?
<dutchie> thanks, later
<murray_> I typically find 2 out of three (.bashrc, .bash_profile and .profile) on various *nix boxes ... I've never figured out which applies to which... )
<murray_> I would guess .bash_profile and .profile are equivalent, but I really don't know ...
<nlindblad> rc-files are for more non program-specific things
<murray_> and what is interactive vs non interactive logins anyway?
<murray_> crontab vs ssh ?
<nlindblad> the profiles are more for customizing Bash itself
<nlindblad> murray_: ssh-logins can be non interative
<nlindblad> ssh user:password@host
<nlindblad> that applies to most protocols
<murray_> ahh yes indeed...
<nlindblad> but it's rather nasty
<nlindblad> you always want interactive logins
<murray_> which reminds me, you can add commands to .ssh/authorized_hosts that limits what commands a given key can run.
<murray_> thought that was rather clever/smart/handy ...
<nlindblad> that way cleartext passwords won't end up in your .bash_history
<nlindblad> murray_: that is clever/smart/handy
<nlindblad> murray_: but it requires some time to setup
<murray_> quite ... someone tell that to psql / sqlplus / etc ;)
<murray_> surprisingly little I found ... once you have your head around ssh_keygen etc
<murray_> and it is sooo worth it for the warm fuzzy glow you get re: security
<murray_> kinda like having iptables drop ssh connections from everything other than known ip blocks :)
<nlindblad> I used to be a big fan of security
<nlindblad> but at some point I realized what security is all about
<murray_> lol, now?
<nlindblad> securiy is really about choosing what risks you're willing to take
<nlindblad> s/securiy/security/
<murray_> ahhh ... probability vs cost
<nlindblad> or functionality vs security
<murray_> quite ... then you get into pragmatics, and all hell breaks loose ;)
<nlindblad> the case is often this: you add in tighter security, but that limits you're functionality so you get bad habits of bending the rules
<murray_> sshfs was another recent find
<nlindblad> for example, when you're too lazy to look up exactly what file a user needs permission to you do chmod -R a+rwx somedir/
<murray_> slightly redundant within a home network, but I appear to be able to play my divx movies in vlc via the sshfs mount to a local/wireless server, so kinda fun and so easy...
<murray_> if only samba was so easy ....
<nlindblad> sshfs isn't always worth the security though
<nlindblad> it decreases throughput with 90%
<nlindblad> in most cases
<murray_> granted ... I just found it a load easier than getting samba correctly configured
<nlindblad> depending on various things, of course
<murray_> yup, it's nice when you can be 90% inefficient and not have to care ;)
<nlindblad> with todays harddrives you really can't afford it
<murray_> benefits of virtual ... yes I realise technically it's using a little more power ...
<nlindblad> *todays'
<murray_> can't ?
<nlindblad> even if you have a 1Gbps LAN at home
<nlindblad> 90% would leave 100Mbps 'efficient' bandwidth
<murray_> all I meant was that rather than scp, I can use sshfs and start watching *now*
<nlindblad> but since you don't get 1Gbps from A to B in the first case that's not true
<murray_> and the capacity of the wireless is fast enough to shovel the bits such that I can watch the video without stuttering/pauses/gaps
<nlindblad> murray_: yeah, but when the bitrate of the movie goes over the efficient bandwidth here will be problems
<nlindblad> s/here/there
<murray_> pessamist ;)
<nlindblad> I know
<nlindblad> I'm trying to be more happy
<nlindblad> or atleast pretend to be
<hawking> oh yeah! I made my headphones work!! :)
<seashell11> hawking: how did you finally do it?
<nlindblad> murray_: but I'm glad you've found a quick _and_ secure solution for it
<nlindblad> seashell11: evening
<hawking> seashell11 : I did what this man did : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76307&highlight=laptop+headphone
<hawking> :)
<hawking> compiled new alsa
<seashell11> yea same to you nlindblad
<nlindblad> seashell11: what timezone are you in?
<seashell11> eastern how about you?
<nlindblad> GMT +1
<nlindblad> CEST
<hawking> everything instead of kmail and kcheckgmail works great
<nlindblad> or whatever the short for it is
<murray_> heads back to trying to figure out how to control the fan on this vaio ...
<seashell11> nlindblad: its 4:30 here
<nlindblad> seashell11: oh
<nlindblad> seashell11: 22.32 here
<nlindblad> ~33
<seashell11> ok yea I guess that would make more sense 16:33 here
<seashell11> so good afternoon
<jager> is there a kicker app that tells you when/if you have new mail in your gmail box?
<ill0gical0ne> anyone know how to enable spdif output?
<Arcanimus> jager, "GMail Notify"
<jager> stock in 3.5?
<Arcanimus> there's an RPM on the repositories i believe
<jjesse> is there a graphical partitioner for kubuntu?
<jager> i see it thanks
<jjesse> that is after i get it installed
<jager> qtparted
<jrattner1> Anyone having problems with the amarok package in the repositories?
<nlindblad> jjesse: qtpart
<jrattner1> it wont open
<nlindblad> jjesse: although I'd recommend switching to runlevel 1 or use a Live-CD to edit partitions
<jrattner1> ?
<nlindblad> s/to edit/while editing/
<jjesse> ok
<jager> gmailfs - Use your GMail account as a filesystem <--- that's pretty damn cool right there
<nlindblad> jrattner1: amarok won't open after you've installed it?
<jrattner1> nlindblad, it used to work, but now since i ran update manager it will no longer open
<jrattner1> it gives the following error message
<jager> it's a pretty old version, 1.3.1 and 1.3.7 is stable
<jrattner1> amaroK could not find any sound-engine plugins. amaroK is now updating the KDE configuration database. Please wait a couple of minutes, then restart amaroK
<jager> i've been meaning to upgrade it
<jager> did you install all the gstreamer lugins etc?
<nlindblad> nite all
<jrattner1> everything
<jager> nite nlindblad
<jrattner1> it tells me to recompile from source
<jager> wtf mate
<jager> i'm using it now, listening to smashing pumpkins, works fine here
<jrattner1> any clues? I use it all the time
<jager> does xmms work?
<jrattner1> hold on
<jager> rgr
<jrattner1> yes
<jager> figures
<jager> can you even get it to stay open long enoughto look to see what engine it's using?
<jager> amarok i mean, not xmms
<_thiago> eu sou novo aqui
<jrattner1> let me open it from command line then ill show you whats going on
<_thiago> algm me entende?
<jrattner1> on paste bin
<_thiago> hey peaple
<_thiago> I'm new here
<jrattner1> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/508815
<_thiago> I know speak english less
<jrattner1> jager, any clue?
<jager> your disk isn't full is it?
<jager> what are your permissions on /var/tmp/kdecache-jrattner/ ?
<jager> mine:
<jager> -rw-r--r--   1 jag  jag  909661 2006-01-14 21:30 ksycoca
<jrattner1> no its no where close
<jrattner1> drwx------   6 jrattner jrattner 4.0K 2005-11-03 16:33 kdecache-jrattner
<jager> hm what about ksyscocoa in that dir?
<jrattner1> should i chmod 655?
<jager> that's what mine says, and that should be fine
<jrattner1> -rw-r--r--   1 root     root     1057854 2005-11-03 16:33 ksycoca
<jager> root eh?
<jrattner1> i guess
<jrattner1> shoudl i chown jrattner:jrattner
<jager> yes
<jager> bet that fixes it too
<jager> i'm sort of surprised that's the only broken thing actually
<jager> looking at those perms
<ill0gical0ne> anyone know how to get to the alsa terminal mixer?
<jrattner1> it worked
<jrattner1> jagger thanks
<jager> cool beans
<jager> my pleasure
<jager> ill0gical0ne: does aumix do what you want?
<ill0gical0ne> alsamixer
<ill0gical0ne> ..im dumb
<jager> haha
<jager> me too then
<jager> :)
<ill0gical0ne> im trying to get spdif output..
<ill0gical0ne> but it's being gay
<jager> i know nothing of spdif alas
<jager> i've never had a sound card that was quite that nice :)
<ill0gical0ne> lol
<satempler> Riddell: here ?
<Riddell> satempler: hi
<satempler> Riddell: any word about amarok 1.3.8 ?
<Riddell> satempler: it's in dapper
<john_> hello
<satempler> Riddell: what about breezy ;)
<Riddell> satempler: I don't have access to kubuntu.org just now so I can't put up packages for breezy
<charwood> satempler: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9939
<satempler> Riddell: oh ok
<Riddell> or update the website for flight 3 etc
<melonipoika> hi guys, i would like to try dapper in my external usb hard disk, does anyone know a good howto?
<robotgeek> melonipoika: mac or x86?
<melonipoika> x86
<robotgeek> melonipoika: does your system support USB booting?
<melonipoika> yes
<melonipoika> my main doubt is what to do with grub
<melonipoika> (where to install it, in the usb or in the main hard disk)
<robotgeek> melonipoika: on the usb
<melonipoika> ok
<robotgeek> melonipoika: i'll give you a nice link too, wait
<melonipoika> and anything related to the booting? i have many partitions
<melonipoika> ok, thansk
<melonipoika> thanks, sorry :D
<robotgeek> melonipoika: www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<melonipoika> thank you very much, robotgeek
<robotgeek> melonipoika: i'm trying to get it to work without usb support in the bios :)
<melonipoika> i have the partitions ready, should i use any special location for the boot files or it can be anywhere in the whole hard disk?
<robotgeek> melonipoika: i'm not sure, i havent gotten it working yet. maybe grub handles automagically? that howto is pretty detailed, maybe it has info?
<melonipoika> ok, i will check then, it is still loading...
<melonipoika> thank you, i will tell if it works :D
<robotgeek> melonipoika: cool, thanks
<charwood> My openGL programs don't ever close.
<charwood> I can't kill them and they seem to stay open indefinitely.
<charwood> their windows will disappear, but I can ps -aL and see that they are running and I have to kill the shell that spawns them.
<charwood> anyone ever heard of this?
<melonipoika> robotgeek: sorry, i cannot load the link you sent me, could you tell me how to look for it in ubuntuforums?
<robotgeek> melonipoika: external usb hdd
<melonipoika> ok, actually it seams that ubuntuforums is not loading either
<robotgeek> melonipoika: hmm, google then :)
<melonipoika> this is strange..
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<robotgeek> melonipoika: it's not loading for me too
<melonipoika> ah, ok
<melonipoika> thanks
<melonipoika> so i will try later then :D
<seashell11> yea is ubuntuforums down or what? if you google you can load google cache instead of the web page
<seashell11> good afternoon kkathman you back to create trouble? :-)
<satempler> how can i use dpkg to update a package
<satempler> I need to upgrade taglib
<robotgeek> hey kkathman
<vectoralpha> does anyone know how to determine a disks volume serial number w/o opening up the computer
<satempler> I am compileing from source and when I do a checkinstall i want to upgrade the current package
<satempler> same with amarok
<robotgeek> satempler: remove the previous package, and then install them
<satempler> ok thanks
<satempler> what is the package name for taglib
<kkathman> howdy robotgeek  :)
<kkathman> hi seashell11  well, I try not to create trouble
<seashell11> kkathman: that good, just giving you a bad time :-D
<kkathman> seashell11: lol
<ill0gical0ne> what mp3 decoder should i install?
<robotgeek> ill0gical0ne, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<satempler> ill0gical0ne: any will suffice
<melonipoika> robotgeek: i have a doubt about the usb howto, in the step 5 it is said to choose the correct mount point
<melonipoika> how do i know what is the correct mount point?
<robotgeek> where ever you installed, /dev/sda1 i guess
<satempler> robotgeek: ok that was a horible idea (about remove the old packages and install the new ones
<melonipoika> ah, ok
<melonipoika> thanks
<ill0gical0ne> hmm..
<melonipoika> so i will try now :D
<robotgeek> satempler: why, what happened?
<ill0gical0ne> what do i do for akode-mpeg?
<melonipoika> i hope everything is fine, at least that i don't format the wholde disk by error :D
<satempler> robotgeek: i remove libtag1c2 it removes k3b and kdemultimedia-fioplugins and some other stuff
<melonipoika> bye!
<fatejudger> where is the QT directory located?
<satempler> robotgeek: i did it any way and install taglib-1.4 and they rely on libtag1c2
<kkathman> robotgeek: perhaps apt-get -f install, then add back the offending lib?
<robotgeek> satempler: hmm, i lost you
<robotgeek> satempler: why do you have libtag1c2 , t\i'm worried about the 1c2 stuff
<satempler> robotgeek: k3b and kmultimedia require taglib 1c2 (libtag1c2 pkg name) i need taglib-1.4 for amarok
<satempler> 1.3.8
<robotgeek> satempler: you might have to compile all of them, or you could get sneaky and overwrite your install
<satempler> robotgeek: recompile all of them what is this gentoo or kubuntu
<satempler> lol
<robotgeek> satempler: hey, you want to be on the edge or not :)
<satempler> i just wan't to have some fixes
<satempler> there are some major bugs in 1.3.7
<robotgeek> the fixes for the lyrics?
<satempler> and crashes
<robotgeek> ahh, okay
<satempler> also the eq
<robotgeek> maybe i should use an older version :)
<satempler> Ahh!!
<satempler> you slay me
<satempler> ok you convenced me i give up on that
<peaceyall> hi
<peaceyall> whats the defualt kernel that comes with kubuntu?
<robotgeek> peaceyall: "uname -r"
<peaceyall> robotgeek, i know that
<peaceyall> but on vmware
<peaceyall> it asks for kernel version
<peaceyall> i still didnt install it
<robotgeek> peaceyall: typing that will give you your kernel version, though i dunno anything about vmware
<peaceyall> robotgeek, no but what is the defualt kernel version that comes in the cd?
<robotgeek> peaceyall: hmm, i dunno. sorry
<peaceyall> oh ok
<peaceyall> thank you anywayz
<phin> hiya
<peaceyall> hiya
<arafat> peaceyall: i think it's 2.6.12-9-386 in breezy
<peaceyall> oh ok
<peaceyall> thanx
#kubuntu 2006-01-22
<phin> anyone using dapper?
<Hobbsee> Phin: yep
<phin> Hobbsee: with an older nvidia card?
<vectoralpha> does anyone know how to determine a disks volume serial number w/o opening up the computer
<phin> i notice none of the new kernel legacy stuff is in the kernel :=\
<Hobbsee> phin, no nvidia card on here, sorry
<vectoralpha> preferably in console
<phin> Hobbsee: ok thanks, ima just tinker with it and see what i can do!
<charwood> vectoralpha: hdparm -i /dev/hda
<charwood> (assuming you want your primary IDE drive)
<hawking> is there a way to set alarm on kde? I need to wake up early tomorrow and my cellphone is dead
<vectoralpha> charwood, thanks a bunch
<charwood> Sure thing.
<charwood> hawking: You can use kontact and create a new event.
<charwood> hawking: But you can also use your favorite package manager and install kalarm - a much simpler program that will do what you want.
<hawking> charwood : oh yeah that's what I want :)
<hawking> thx
<charwood> hawking: No problem.  (-8
<x999> is nalioth about?
<Hobbsee> x999: he's sleeping
<melonipoika> hi robotgeek
<melonipoika> i discoverd that my bios doesn't support usb booting :(
<melonipoika> jeje
<melonipoika> and i realized that once i did everything
<robotgeek> melonipoika: uggh, you are in for a tough time then
<melonipoika> what is your recomendation now?
<melonipoika> do you think it is possible to boot from the normal hard disk?
<knoppix__> Hi, I tried to boot my computer this morning, and it is hanging on the 'laodmodules' section.  in the debug mode it is stoping on "ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol ouput" as I dont have a touch screen I thought I would remove this. how can I ?
<melonipoika> i mean, to add a line to menu.lst
<Keyseir> Does anyone here have experience with MUDs and MUD clients?
<melonipoika> ok, i will try :D
<melonipoika> bye!
<nrdb> my computer has stopped booting correctly. it hangs on loading the modeule "ts: Compaq touchsceen protocol output" can anyone help?
<daaaman64> Is there a super user file browser anywhere? And if so, how can I accuire it?
<nrdb> daaaman64: can't you just run a file browser with sudo?
<daaaman64> can I just do that?
<Hobbsee> kdesu konqueror
<JohnFlux> daaaman64: or  click on the K menu, then internet->konqueror.   but right click it instead of left click
<daaaman64> thank you, I came from distro that had those already. :P
<JohnFlux> daaaman64: then chose 'put in run menu'  then Options   then run as user
<JohnFlux> it's a bit long :/
<daaaman64> That is cool though john, make it easy for the future.
<Keyseir> Anyone know about Multi User Dungeon applications? I'm looking for something that allows selectively squelching incoming strings.
<JohnFlux> Keyseir: yeah kde has an excellent mud client
<Keyseir> JohnFlux: Does it squelch? And what's it called ;-)
<JohnFlux> Keyseir: I forget the name.  google for it :P
<JohnFlux> kmud
<Keyseir> kmud squelches?
<Keyseir> I think it had a problem with my version of Qt....
<JohnFlux> Keyseir: i don't know.  google it
<nrdb> my computer has stopped booting correctly. it hangs on loading the modeule "ts: Compaq touchsceen protocol output" is there a way to remove this?
<Keyseir> Thanks for the tip..
<JohnFlux> nrdb: you can just delete the module :)
<nrdb> JohnFlux, do you know where it is?
<JohnFlux> nrdb: /lib/modules/2.*/kernel/drivers/input/tsdev.ko    I think
<daaaman64> kubuntu is very cool, but I have to do a netinstall on my laptop cause it doesn't like ubuntu and kubuntu boot discs for some reason.
<JohnFlux> daaaman64: some laptops just don't like booting from writable cd's
<daaaman64> well it works on other distro's just not the ubuntu family for some reason.
<nrdb> JohnFlux, you are correct, can I just rename it?
<JohnFlux> nrdb: of course I'm correct.  *grins*
<g3nuin3> hi all
<JohnFlux> nrdb: i guess you can rename it.  not sure that's the nicest way though.....
<g3nuin3> Im fairly new to this distro, id like to know if it comes with kdevelop, if so how do i access it?
<Hobbsee> g3nuin3: sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<g3nuin3> thanks
<nrdb> JohnFlux, ok. i will move it the trash drawer.
<_g3nuin3> hmm
<_g3nuin3> it asks me for a pw, i know this distro doesn thave a root but it wont take the pw that i use to login
<_g3nuin3> >.>
<_g3nuin3> Is using VMWare got anything to do with my problems, i cant access anything and it wont take any pqw
<_g3nuin3> pw*
<lophyte> hey everyone, I'm using breezy and trying to get my dvd burner+external usb enclosure working but I'm not having any success and I can't find anything detailed on the net.. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<JohnFlux> _g3nuin3: you can set a root password by doing:   sudo passwd   in a command line
<JohnFlux> lophyte: #k3b
<lophyte> the drive isn't being recognized at all, its not a k3b issue
<_g3nuin3> E: Couldn't find package kdevelop
<lophyte> I fear that the external USB enclosure just isn't supported but I'm hoping someone can tell me otherwise :\
<JohnFlux> lophyte: have a look in dmesg
<lophyte> hrm.. all I've got there are kernel module loading messages
<lophyte> ie. "USB Mass Storage Support registered" etc.
<lophyte> nothing device-specific :\
<_g3nuin3> dammit, its not finding the package
<_g3nuin3> kdevelop
<charwood> _g3nuin3: I think that it is kdevelop3
<_g3nuin3> thats a negative charwood
<lophyte> brb
<charwood> Probably a sources.list problem.  I can apt-cache search kdevelop3 and get plenty of hits.  I have it installed.
<charwood> Want to pastebin your sources.list/
<_g3nuin3> where is that located ?
<_g3nuin3> new nix user here :)
<charwood> _g3nuin3: Good for you.
<nrdb> JohnFlux, I moved the file now to reset and see if it works ok now.
<charwood> It is in /etc/apt
<CyberMad> <tictric> CyberMad: mine looks like that http://pastebin.com/508043   (sources.list)
<CyberMad> __Ace__ /etc/apt
<CyberMad> see my link
<_g3nuin3> http://pastebin.com/509099
<_g3nuin3> here you go charwood
<charwood> Shoot.  I'm in Dapper.  Try uncommenting (Erase the # at the beginning of) lines 19 and 20, and then apt-get update again.
<_g3nuin3> to me?
<CyberMad> how to backup my linux box easily? like ghost or something..
<charwood> _g3nuin3: Yes sor/
<_g3nuin3> ach i need write aacces to it, sec
<lophyte> gah, can't get this working
<kookanurranz67> may i please ask someone who knows about Kubuntu a question about Printers?
<_g3nuin3> charwood: it will not let me change the permissions on the file
<charwood> _g3nuin3: kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<_g3nuin3> any way of doing it via the terminal?
<_g3nuin3> hmm
<charwood> _g3nuin3: Shoot.  Should have been "kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<charwood> Sorry.
<charwood> It was probably mighty confused.  (-8
<_g3nuin3> it was
<_g3nuin3> hehe
<_g3nuin3> i put that in the shell?
<charwood> _g3nuin3: Or in alt-F2
<charwood> _g3nuin3: I'll break it down so you learn something: kdesu allows you to run a single command as root if you type in your password and are in the "sudoers" file (which you are by default in kubuntu)
<charwood> kwrite is just a text editing program in KDE.
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 do: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<CyberMad> if u don't know about vi, then google for the manual
<charwood> _g3nuin3: CyberMad's way will let you do it all in the terminal (but that's assuming you can use vi)  (-8
<_g3nuin3> whats vi
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 do google
<charwood> _g3nuin3: It's a really, really powerful text editor that takes a lot of getting used to but eventually becomes your best friend.
<CyberMad> ok, i'm in good mood today.. i will guide you
<CyberMad> have you enter the terminal?
<conn> hi, I installed clearlooks via apt-get and it's not showing up in the gtk2 theme list, can someone help?
<kookanurranz67> I am attempting to find out about which brand of printers to use in Kubuntu
<charwood> kookanurranz67: I'm no expert but HP generally has pretty good linux support.
<cyberbuddy> anyone here used wingrub to load kubuntu?
<_g3nuin3> ok well ive entered the command seems it executed sucessfully, but i did get alot of warnings in the terminal, kwrite is open
<ninnghizidha> vi is far to complex to use it without years of expirience.
<_g3nuin3> but nothing is in the editor
<charwood> kookanurranz67: Or at least their printers division does.  (-8
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 close kwrite
<kookanurranz67> where should i find the drivers?  lol no kidding
<_g3nuin3> Invalid entry (missing '=') at /tmp/kde-root/kconf_updateOYuROa.tmp:1
<_g3nuin3> ok
<_g3nuin3> thats was the last thing on the terminal btw
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 and anything editor that related to sources.list
<_g3nuin3> ok
<charwood> _g3nuin3: If I were you I'd just make the change in kwrite (it's much easier than vi) and learn vi when you have a couple hours on your hands.
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 have you did: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<charwood> CyberMad: BUt go ahead and be my guest and guide this padawan in the ways of the vim.
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 then you must enter your root password
<_g3nuin3> ok ok, now ill do that in terminal
<CyberMad> charwood i'm just in good mood
<CyberMad> :)
<CyberMad> and of course.. i'm not expert in vi
<_g3nuin3> it says that : command not found, are there any spaces somewhere i need to know of?>
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 ok, make it easier... do: sudo -s
<_g3nuin3> i got it
<_g3nuin3> :)
<_g3nuin3> ok
<_g3nuin3> Im guessing this black screen is vi
<bimberi> cmdstats
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 is there the sources.list like charwood post at pastebin?
<kookanurranz67> thankyou for your help charwood
<_g3nuin3> well it is empty and on the bottom it says the location but [New File]  next to it
<Hobbsee> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<daaaman64> ok it's officially impossible for me to install kubuntu on my laptop.
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 it's wrong then
<daaaman64> I have tried a network isntall and an install from windows.  It aint happenin
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 can you quit from vi?
<CyberMad> back to the terminal
<_g3nuin3> i can close this session and start a new one i suppose
<daaaman64> the disc's just hang, and when I try the network connection install it also hangs at the same place the disc's hang at.
<CyberMad> ok, no problem
<daaaman64> This sucks I like kubuntu
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 do: sudo -s
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 then enter your password
<_g3nuin3> ok
<charwood> daaaman64: Have you tried the live CD?  Does it work?
<daaaman64> no but damn.  Another download?
<charwood> I know.  I was just curious.
<daaaman64> can isntall from the live cd??
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 then do: cd /etc/apt
<charwood> daaaman64: It may give you some idea of where the install breaks.
<charwood> daaaman64: Unfortunately, no.  It's in the works.
<_g3nuin3> Cyber, you mightve missed when i said i am running this distro on Vmware :p
<_g3nuin3> No such file or directory
<daaaman64> hmm sucks, the only distro I can get to work correctly on my laptop is mepis, nice but apt doesn't seem to work relieably on it.
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 then that's new problem ;P
<_g3nuin3> I just wanna start coding in c on linux, to see whats the diff with nix and winsows programming :/
<_g3nuin3> windows*
<_g3nuin3> hmm
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 there are many diference
<_g3nuin3> Yes
<CyberMad> not so many
<_g3nuin3> i want to experiance them
<_g3nuin3> :p
<CyberMad> just make sure you can find the sources.list, then let me know..
<_g3nuin3> i can find it when i go from the locate menu on the browser
<CyberMad> you should can find it under terminal.. sorry i'm not experience under kde
<CyberMad> i just install it as server
<_g3nuin3> hmm, i just need to change the no write permissions on it
<_g3nuin3> :/
<_g3nuin3> because i edited it
<_g3nuin3> but it wont save edited
<north> hi
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 from terminal do: cd /etc
<_g3nuin3> i dont think i can access 'cd' : No such file or directory
<_g3nuin3> :<
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 how about: cd /  ??
<_g3nuin3> negative
<bimberi> uptime
<conn> hi, I installed gtk2-engines-clearlooks but it's not showing up as an option in the gtk2 styles list, can someone help? do I need extra packages installed?
<bimberi> gah (wrong window again) :)
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 do: cd ..
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 actually.. you can't access / is impossible
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 i believe there is something wrong with it
<_g3nuin3> ://
<_g3nuin3> :/
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 can you copy paste to pastebin about your terminal ?
<CyberMad> _g3nuin3 maybe that will give the answer
<orion> hi I need helpp to configure proftpd on kubuntu breezy
<cyberbuddy> whats the problem?
<orion> server is up and runnig but i d like to add some folders to anonymous loggin so they can read other folder outside of the default one
<orion> as if it was a virtual folder wich appears to be in the default one but in fact this folder would be on another partition
<orion> i m sorry for my english but i m french so tell me if i m not clear
<cyberbuddy> oh, never done that so i wouldnt know
<cyberbuddy> maybe a shortcut?
<orion> allready tried but doesnt work
<cyberbuddy> hmm another partition is hard
<orion> anyway thanx for trying to help
<orion> well at least another folder wich is not in the anonymous home folder
<orion> but still would be on the same partition
<cyberbuddy> maybe make shortcut and make sure another folder has permission set correctly
<orion> if I make shortcut it appears as a file
<_g3nuin3> i fukin got it
<_g3nuin3> finally
<_g3nuin3> :)
<orion> hii _g3nuin3
<_g3nuin3> hello
<orion> could you help me ?
<_g3nuin3> probably not, seeing as this is my first time on this distro
<_g3nuin3> :p
<orion> well it s about proftpd
<orion> not related to the distro
<orion> ;
<orion> anybody to help me with some proftpd issues ?
<_g3nuin3> nooooooooooo:
<orion> lol
<_g3nuin3> Reading package lists... Done
<orion> calm down
<_g3nuin3> Building dependency tree... Done
<_g3nuin3> Package kdevelop is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_g3nuin3> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_g3nuin3> is only available from another source
<_g3nuin3> However the following packages replace it:
<_g3nuin3>   kdesdk-scripts
<_g3nuin3> E: Package kdevelop has no installation candidate
<_g3nuin3> does this mean i have to get it off the kdevelop site?
<_g3nuin3> nvm
<_g3nuin3> its kdevelop2
<_g3nuin3> 3
<orion> no u should try sudo apt-get kdesdk-scripts
<orion> oopps
<orion> i meant
<orion> no u should try sudo apt-get install kdesdk-scripts
<orion> fucking tired going to bed
<orion> bye
<rance> hey, I need some help with a strange cdrom issue, I had an app crash that was accessing the cdrom drive, and when it did, it left the cdrom thinking it was in use or something, now I cant eject the drive with an icon, I must open a terminal and type "sudo eject cdrom" whats wrong? or should I say whats different, this has been going on for days
<MrJangles> whats a command to show build version?
<bimberi> MrJangles: uname -r ???  (for kernel version)
<cyberbuddy> ok so i got this: http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/alexisonfir3/PICT0044.jpg (after installing kubuntu without bootloader) so i changed my wingrub conf to this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/509151 but then i got this: http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/alexisonfir3/PICT0048.jpg and im stuck. help :)
<MrJangles> ty
<bimberi> yw
<fdelacruz> guys hello
<cyberbuddy> im installing kubuntu on a second HDD
<fdelacruz> any opensource software like messenger available for N9500
<cyberbuddy> can anyone help? :-/
<cyberbuddy> hello?
<fdelacruz> any problem installing kubuntu? try to help you
<cyberbuddy> ok so i got this: http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/alexisonfir3/PICT0044.jpg (after installing kubuntu without bootloader) so i changed my wingrub conf to this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/509151 but then i got this: http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/alexisonfir3/PICT0048.jpg and im stuck. help :)
<robotgeek> cyberbuddy: please state your problems
<robotgeek> cyberbuddy: are you trying to boot from a external usb drive?
<cyberbuddy> no
<cyberbuddy> internal SATA HDD
<robotgeek> cyberbuddy: what you can do is boot using a rescue cd, and then chroot and install grub on it
<cyberbuddy> i have grub
<fdelacruz> is kubuntu can run on SATA? cause I try ubuntu on my SATA but unfortunately Im not successful so don't try it anymore
<cyberbuddy> ive seen ubuntu/kubuntu running on SATA
<robotgeek> i don't know much about sata yet, i'm still doin ide drives unfortunately
<cyberbuddy> oh
<cyberbuddy> im running wingrub btw
<cyberbuddy> grub loads from within NTLDR
<conn> can someone help me? I have gtk2-engines-clearlooks installed, and all updates applied, and Clearlooks isn't showing up in the GTK Styles list, can someone please help me get Clearlooks working?
<fdelacruz> but y? howcome my SATA installation didn't work,
<robotgeek> i have very little experience with grub, i used ppc's till last week
<cyberbuddy> i dont want grub on my MBR because windows doesn't like it
<cyberbuddy> oh lol
<fdelacruz> Im sorry cyberbuddy i cant't help you with that, Im only using ide and my SATA, I used centos so im not familiar wit kubuntu on a SATA
<_jon> Hey all Im looking for a good HTML/PHP editor, anyone have any suggestions?
<_jon> perferably now is when you answer :)
<rjs> i'm reading a tute on using the terminal  and it says that i should use rm -rf to deleate a directory. I understand why i have to use -r why do i have to use -f? I don't understand what was meant by "ignore nonexistent files" in the man/info files. What is that meant to mean?
<rjs> _jon i would use kate, but i'm a glutton for punishment
<_jon> kk
<robotgeek> rjs: it just forces it, if that directory or file doesn't exist, it will not crib abt it
<rjs> robotgekk: wha? crib abt?
<rjs> robotgeek: wha? crib abt?
<robotgeek> rjs: if you try to remove a file which does not exist, it will not say "File not found", but will proceed silently
<rjs> aaaaaahhhhhhhhh
<rjs> i c
<rjs> thanks
<robotgeek> no problem
<dbunch> hello
<glick> hey has anyone had any problem with the automatic mounting of firewire or usb drives?
<_g3nuin3_> hello
<_g3nuin3_> anyone here ever configured kdevelop on here?
<_g3nuin3_> i keep getting this error
<_g3nuin3_> /bin/sh: /home/g3nuin3/firstnix/configure: No such file or directory
<_g3nuin3_> woops
<SwitchBoxz> must go today 1 alienware laptop area51-m 5700 price $500 price includes shipping, wireless router and carry case, 1 alienware desktop area51 7500 price $550 including shipping, monitor, speakers.  message me if interested on aim at mikcomputing, aim at mcsltd3@hotmail.com or yahoo at mcsltd2 only if interested and wanting to buy.  willing to put on a yahoo buy it now auction
<_g3nuin3_> wrong one
<_g3nuin3_> *** Exited with status: 127 ***
<_g3nuin3_> :d
<_g3nuin3_> :o
<north> I would like all my users to access my fat32 partition. I change the permitions, but all the permitions seems to reset afterwards. Why?
<nalioth> north: what did you change the permissions ON ?
<kakada> hi
<glick> who the hell picked the crappy default fonts in kde
<glick> gnome fonts are so easy on the eyes
<north> nalioth: yes, all on
<glick> kde fonts physically hurt me to look at
<north> amule tell me to disable chmod for fat32, I've tried with chomd 644, but no good
<nalioth> north: did you change the permissions on files or folder of mount points or what? exactly?
<nalioth> amule told you what?
<north> I tried both file hdc2 (the fat32 one) and one folder inside it
<north> but the same resulto
<north> "disable chmod for fat32 if you don't want to read more logs like this"
<nalioth> north: change the permissiong on your /etc/fstab
<north> ah, ok
<nalioth> north: i have no idea what amule is talking about
<nalioth> north: the line in your fstab concerning the fat32 partition should be changed, otw, you can change change change everything else and not see any changes
<north> what should I add there?
<north> in options?
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<nalioth> north: pastebin your /etc/fstab please
<north> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7231
<nrdb> my computer is not starting up, it hangs on 'Loading Modules' can anyone help?
<nalioth> north: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7233
<nrdb> my computer is not starting up, it hangs on 'Loading Modules' can anyone help? I have an error message now or "Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0" but I only have one HD.
<north> nalioth: it does not seems to work, will it work the next reboot?
<nalioth> north: you have to unmount your partitions and remount them to take effect
<north> ok, sorry
<north> nalioth: now it works!! thank you very much!! ^_^
<north> it is always a pleassure finding people so helpful :)
<Delvien> Anyone have any hacks/tips for extending battery life ?
<nalioth> north: share the love (help someone else)
<north> ok, i will
<nrdb> I am having problem getting my computer to boot.  It keeps saying "Buffer I/O error on device sdb..." I only have one drive 'sda' can someone help me fix this?
<benplaut> what's a good download manager for KDE?
<seadog409> benplaut: I just use kget
<benplaut> k
* benplaut kget's kget
<seadog409> but I havn't experimented with others there may be better ones
<seadog409> lol that looks kinda funny :-D
<Hobbsee> benplaut: prozilla
<Hobbsee> prozGUI is a GUI version, but i've not tried it
<nalioth> benplaut: i can only recommend cli download tools
<benplaut> heh
<Hobbsee> benplaut: then again, the cli download tool that nalioth is refering to is *very* easy to use
<nalioth> Hobbsee: which one is that? i's gonna say, wget, curl and prozilla
<Hobbsee> nalioth: prozilla, but wget as well
<nalioth> benplaut: wget is the most user friendly downloader (as in it's adaptable) curl requires more user intervention on the command end and prozilla is a one-file-at-a-time bandwidth bruiser
<benplaut> k
<BxL> is there any way to make this webcam work in kubuntu? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CA/EN,CRID=2204,CONTENTID=10136
<Pupeno> [ot]  quick poll: what name sounds best to you ? ErServers, ErlServers, Erlvers, Ervers ? (it's for a library written in ERLang to develop Servers)
<benplaut> anyone know of a way to not make desktop switching 'loop', IE, you scroll on the pager, and it goes 1, 2, 3, 4, 1, 2...
<Pupeno> benplaut: I don't think that's possible, but it'd be a good feature: http://bugs.kde.org.
<benplaut> k
<benplaut> i notice a a pixels in the window dialog where they could fit the option :P
* bimberi votes for ErServer
<Hobbsee> hi bimberi - want to reinstall my system for me?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: <gasp> leaving kubuntu? :P
<Hobbsee> bimberi: no, only a couple of hundred mb of space on dapper, and i'm not using breezy
<bimberi> Hobbsee: good timing - Flight3 is out (as you probably know)
<_root> question, I went from breezy to dapper, hoping I did it right I changed breezy to dapper in the sources file, it seems to be fine, updated the package files and then upgraded the whole system, is there anything else I need to do?
<bimberi> _root: that should do it.  did you use dist-upgrade?
<_root> bimberi: yes I did, and hold on... didn't realize this thing set my user automagicly.... don't need to broadcast what I'm logged under :)
<wezlo> has anyone managed to get cinelerra to install on breezy?
<_root> wezlo: give me a sec and I'll try... though I have dapper
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, are there backports now to the new release?
<wezlo> _root, thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes there is a breezy-backports repository
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes there are
<Tallia1Kubuntu> which are their names?
<nalioth> bimberi: there was a backports repo before there were things in it
<bimberi> nalioth: k
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<_root> I'll brb
<shawkins> wezlo, me _root...
<shawkins> it'll be a second, a little over 4 minutes for download time..
<wezlo> shawkins, ok
<wezlo> thanks
<shawkins> yep, do you want to know if it'll run?
<wezlo> yes
<wezlo> and where you got it from
<shawkins> wezlo, did you try and fail, and if you did fail, what gcc version do you have?
<shawkins> gcc --version if unsure..
<wezlo> 4.0.2
<GameOver> hey guys... anyone know how to fix the problem with amaroK and music brainz not connectiong?
<shawkins> ok, well one sec and I'll try, it may need to be compiled with 3.4.... do you have that installed on there?
<wezlo> I found that someone had an ubuntu build in the forums and followed the instructions
<wezlo> I believe I do, let me check
<GameOver> ok thanks
<wezlo> shawkins, 3.4 is installed
<shawkins> ok, and it does fail?
<wezlo> fail installing a package? or compiling?
<wezlo> for both, yes
<sampan> gameover  my amarok (version 1.3.8) connects to musicbrainz, but won't lookup lyrics
<GameOver> but i hear theres a fix for it
<GameOver> i can get lyrics
* robotgeek listens closely
<GameOver> but not ide tags
<nalioth> wezlo: precede your command with "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" COMMAND
<GameOver> wait theres a new version?
<GameOver> i have 1.3.7
<sampan> gameover  yeah i can't write id tags -- but that's not just amarok -- so i'm not sure why my mp3s are untaggable.  and yes, in the backports repos there is a new version
<wezlo> nalioth, which command? ./configure or apt-get install?
<Hobbsee> bimberi: i hadnt heard that, i might just upgrade off my flight 1 cd
<nalioth> wezlo: any of them you want to be aware of the GCC version you want it to use
<robotgeek> sampan: libmusicbrainz is compiled withouit mp3 support
<GameOver> bbut there is a deb file to fix it
<GameOver> ive seen it..and i fixed it on my computer
<GameOver> but i forgot to save the file and the webpage
<GameOver> and now i cant find it
<sampan> robotgeek is that what writes id tags?  i can click on the musicbrainz icon in amarok and it opens konq to the right page.  just can't lookup lyrics and can't write id tags (with anything -- xmms/beep/amarok, etc.)
<sampan> maybe my mp3 perms are wrong
<sampan> haven't checked that
<sampan> heh, i bet that's it -- they're all r-x
<shawkins> wezlo: I'm going to try compiling with gcc 3-4, it'll be a second, still running through ./configure, I've had problems with gcc 4 and gcc 3-4 in the past, so that may be the problem
<wezlo> ok
<wezlo> thanks shawkins
<wezlo> and nalioth
<GameOver> hey guys
<GameOver> i found it
<wezlo> I'm getting a error in ./configure
<GameOver> the fix
<GameOver> for amarok
<robotgeek> sampan: no, it's the library
<shawkins> I'm doing fine so far
<GameOver> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85541&highlight=musicbrainz
<GameOver> go there
<GameOver> download and install the 2 files
<shawkins> sometimes the CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 doesn't always work...
<nalioth> be wary of non official packages
<wezlo> shawkins, it stops when it can't find libraw1394, I have the -dev package installed for it but I think mine's too old...
<shawkins> that may be it, cedega I believe it was had that problem
<sampan> sampan, what effect does that have?  i can listen to mp3s in amarok, i can look them up in musicbrainz by clicking the icon ... not sure what that piece of info (that the libmusicbrainz doesn't have mp3 support) is supposed to mean (in pratical terms)
<sampan> errr, that was for robotgeek
<robotgeek> sampan: :)
<robotgeek> sampan: one sec
<sampan> (why i typed my own nick i have NO idea)
<shawkins> ok, well give me a sec and I'll check mine still going
<shawkins> <------ has a slow 1GHz computer
<wezlo> heh
<robotgeek> sampan: dpkg -L libtunepimp2c2 | grep tagger
<wezlo> I'm on a 1.2 GHz laptop so I'm not much better off
<shawkins> I got the dsl for it, but not the computer, the other one thats a 2.2GHz has less ram in it, but is currently working away..
<sampan> robotgeek  this is to fix the not writing mp3 tags?
<shawkins> well it ran through configure just fine
<wezlo> I found a newer libraw
<robotgeek> sampan: to find out if you have a problem or not
<wezlo> I'll try configureing after it installs
<shawkins> ok
<eidolon> hey folks any suggestions for what software to sync / install / work with a treo (palm) device underkubuntu?
<robotgeek> i got 550 Mhz, and still compile on it
<shawkins> yours breezy?
<shawkins> or dapper?
<wezlo> right now the only video editor I can get working in breezy is cinelerra!
<wezlo> or, rather, kino
<sampan> robotgeek  that returns no results.
<shawkins> that would probably be the difference then, I'm on dapper....
* wezlo bonks head to wake up
<robotgeek> sampan: dpkg -L libtunepimp2c2 | less
<shawkins> 11pm here :)P
<robotgeek> sampan: you should see something /usr/bin/tagger or whatever. one sec, lemme open my kde laptop
<shawkins> *:)
<sampan> robotgeek nope -- nothing even close to that
<wezlo> shawkins - me too, east coaster, huh?
<sampan> robotgeek  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7238
<shawkins> wezlo: indiana, may be slightly off, have trouble remembering which timezone I'm in, for whatever reason I don't have daylight savings time
<shawkins> so my timezone changes to much...
<shawkins> some places are 3 hours behind part of the year, the other part 2 hours
<wezlo> shawkins, that's as far west as I've been
<wezlo> Goshen
<robotgeek> sampan: /usr/bin/tp_tagger
<nalioth> eidolon: apt-cache search pilot
<shawkins> I live just east of Goshen
<shawkins> 40 miles easy
<shawkins> *east
<wezlo> shawkins, had to install another dependancy, so I'm wating again
<wezlo> cool!
<eidolon> i'm trying 'kpilot' now.
<sampan> robotgeek  that file doesn't exist for me -- not with with the dpkg -L, nor even a locate
<eidolon> i've been using evolution for my PIM stuff.
<eidolon> but i don't mind switching :)
<robotgeek> sampan: hmm, okay. one sec
<shawkins> well I just ran into a problem, my makefile from configure has an unexpected end of file.....
<wezlo> oh don't tell me that
<robotgeek> sampan: sudo apt-get install libtunepimp-bin
<shawkins> yeah, don't know what went wrong, would have to assume ./configure didn't finnish something..
<GameOver> hey guys u know how i can get a hp multimedia keyboard to work... so i can control volume that way?
<sampan> robotgeek  cool -- got it now -- so i should be able to change all those tags?
<wezlo> shawkins, I got a warning at the end of configure so I'm installing more dependencies
<robotgeek> sampan: now see /usr/bin/tp_tagger
<sampan> it's there
<robotgeek> sampan: run it
<shawkins> wezlo, how many do you have? for whatever reason I didn't have a single one..
<wezlo> 5 more
<sampan> robotgeek  did -- says only supports .wav .ogg .flac
<robotgeek> sampan: see, you need to compile this package with mp3 support
<robotgeek> sampan: sudo apt-get build-dep libtunepimp-bin && apt-get source libtunepimp-bin
<shawkins> wezlo: one seond, I'm going to check the old makefile with the new one
<wezlo> ok
<robotgeek> sampan: then edit the debian/rules file to include mp3 support. then "fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage"
<GameOver> does any know know how to get rid of the black frames around movies when u zoom in or full screen
<GameOver> especially since it doesnt actually go fullscreen... the movie that is
<sampan> robotgeek  actually for mp3's it was much simpler -- i have them all on an external HD and the perms were wrong -- r-x ... i just needed to set it to rw- and amarok can change the tags just fine (just tried it)
<shawkins> wezlo: googling... http://socrates.if.usp.br/~liquid/pacotes/
<robotgeek> sampan: hmm, weird. i read a bug report on ubuntu bugzilla and decided to fix the issue
<sampan> robotgeek  long-time windows user mistake on my part :X
<s_spiff{AWAY}> GameOver, u would have to use a new windows manager
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  like Openbox..which doesn't have that dirty box like stuff when u maximize or minimize..
<robotgeek> sampan: year long linux mistake from me. choose the tougher road, lol
<shawkins> wezlo: when its downloaded I'll see about installing it, don't know if it'll work well on my system or not
<sampan> robotgeek  lol -- sometimes the longer route has other benefits (learning, etc.)
<wezlo> shawkins, I think I installed that one and it didn't work well
<eidolon> hmm.  it appears kubuntu is not auto-mounting my treo as /dev/pilot.
<s_spiff{AWAY}> GameOver, but u still won't get the full screen opion..
<eidolon> what can i twiddle to do that when the USB device comes online?
<eidolon> (this is dapper, btw)
<shawkins> wezlo: ok
<robotgeek> sampan: i almost compiled the package for you :)
<sampan> robotgeek  i'm glad i saved you the trouble :D
<wezlo> completely off-topic from where I am now: but how is dapper coming along?
* sampan would have felt bad
<shawkins> wezlo: from my point of view its fine
<wezlo> shawkins, cool on dapper - I'm compiling now
<robotgeek> sampan: good to know that it was a simple fix. i could not do it without the stuff compiling.
<wezlo> and it died
<shawkins> wezlo: updates every day from where I'm standing, a few problems every so often, however, that may be the fact I'm logged as root and I've done so much stuff to it
<GameOver> s_spiff: so how do i do it
<s_spiff{AWAY}> somewhere in march isn't it?
<shawkins> wezlo: try using gcc 3-4 or have you already?
<wezlo> shawkins, that does get you into trouble, doesn't it
<wezlo> I was using 3.4
<s_spiff{AWAY}> GameOver, simple...Synaptic...
<sampan> robotgeek  well maybe the problem you had was a different one than i had.  i think mine was just because i sloppily copied the mp3s from a NTFS partition (where all the perms were r-x) to the external drive, but maybe the bug you were dealing with was entirely different
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  there is a wiki howto for configuing it...
<GameOver> ok.... can u elaborate more
<shawkins> wezlo: yes, root isn't the best way to log into this thing, but I'm working on a web site or three so I don't want to be bothered with something not working like it should..
<wezlo> I'm trying out the forum's instructions again, I think the repositories might have been down when I was following it yesterday
<GameOver> s_spiff: i already have mplayer.....
<shawkins> ok
<sampan> eidolon  are you sure it's not detecting the pilot as a usb device?  iirc with hoary i had to change the perms on /dev/pilot in order to be able to sync
<s_spiff{AWAY}> GameOver, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75471&page=4
<shawkins> wezlo: I'm going to get the CVS version and try that out
<wezlo> another question - has anyone given consideration that importing yast might be a good idea, or is that a taboo topic?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> has everything about open box, also just search the wiki for it, you'll get a whole page on it
<wezlo> shawkins, the ubuntu build actually installed tonight
<shawkins> wezlo: good to hear
<GameOver> s_spiff but its talkina bout gnome
<GameOver> i have kde
<s_spiff{AWAY}> wezlo, some one must have surely thought of it.. but not sure...
<s_spiff{AWAY}> GameOver, u can use it with KDE also
<shawkins> I haven't used yast, I tried installing Suse on this computer just to check that out, but it rebooted in the middle of it
<s_spiff{AWAY}> just read further
<wezlo> and, it crashes
<eidolon> sampan:  what i'm getting now is this:  [4394293.022000]  usb 2-2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<wezlo> sigh, bang head
<shawkins> it crashes as in while starting?
<eidolon> which seems to change each time i sync.  it's moving up the device number list.
<wezlo> shawkins, when I load a file
<shawkins> wezlo: ok, one second
<sampan> eidolon yeah, that's normal i think.  you might want to check to make sure that /dev/pilot has permissions for you to read/write -- i simply couldn't sync without dealing with that in hoary (breezy worked right off the bat, but i donno what dapper's situation is)
<eidolon> dbs@hunter:~$ ls -l /dev/pilot
<eidolon> ls: /dev/pilot: No such file or directory
<eidolon> :(
<sampan> hrmmm
<eidolon> my guess is it's not recognizing the usb signature.
<shawkins> wezlo: I can't say that it crashes for me
<shawkins> wezlo: what are you loading? I just downloading a 'We wish you a merry christmas' song
<wezlo> shawkins, when I load .dv files it crashes
<wezlo> when I download mpegs it's fine
<shawkins> wezlo never knew .dv files exsisted... one sec
<shawkins> wezlo you wouldn't happen to have a small one just laying around would you?
<seadog409> what are .dv files?
<wezlo> seadog409 - its raw video from a dv camcorder
<wezlo> shawkins the files get huge
<shawkins> wezlo: I could believe that, it'll be hard for me to do this, I'll see about converting mpeg to dv...
<wezlo> but I have one that 1.8mb
<shawkins> well that'll work unless you have dial-up
<wezlo> where do you want it?
<wezlo> shawkins, dial-what?
<shawkins> wezlo: phone line connnection, I had one until 6 months ago..
<shawkins> wezlo: just send it however, send it through irc if you can
<wezlo> shawkins, that never seems to work for me, what's the command?
<shawkins> wezlo: no clue what the command is to send it.... send it email if you can
<wezlo> it looks like cinelerra wants you to grab the files and make them quicktime format...
<wezlo> shawkins you got a gmail account?
<shawkins> no, though I could probably through one together
<wezlo> heh
<seadog409> is there a command line for: right clicking on the batterie status icon in the taskbar > clicking hibernate ??
<networker> seadog409 i think it varies depending on whether or not you use acpi or apm
<networker> Does the kubuntu kernel allow realtime access to the sound card?
<seadog409> how can i figure out what I do use? I installed gnome ubuntu first then install kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> seadog409: use one each day
<shawkins> wezlo: I'm getting one...
<wezlo> cool
<networker> Has anyone had success using Rosegarden software or the Hydrogen drum machine with kubuntu?
<seadog409> nalioth: lol yea sure, I was meaning how to know wether I use acpi or apm for power managment
<networker> seadog409, right click on klaptop and then hit "Configure klaptop", see if there are any acpi options checked in the last tab
<nalioth> seadog409: apm is an ancient thing. default is acpi
<networker> seadog409, try browsing the acpi dox at http://acpi.sourceforge.net/
<seadog409> networker: thanks ill try that
<shawkins> wezlo: maybe I won't get one.....
<shawkins> wezlo: take that back...
<wezlo> shawkins, yah, that' shwat usually happens to me
<GameOver> hey guys i cant share folders... everytime i go into administrator mode... everything is still greyed out
<GameOver> any suggestions on how to fix this?
<networker> gameover: share files over ssh instead?
<GameOver> whats ssh?
<GameOver> different from samba?
<networker> yes
<GameOver> better as well?
<sander__> anyone tried flight 3 yet?
<networker> gameover: i couldn't tell you
<shawkins> wezlo: askhawk@gmail.com
<GameOver> does ssh work with windows sharing?
<networker> on the client machine, open conqueror and type fish://username@sharedcomputersaddress
<networker> you may have to allow your firewall to accept incoming ssh
<wezlo> shawkins, it's being sent
<networker> er, konqueror.
<wezlo> it looks like cinelerra wants to work with qt files
<shawkins> you know.. I'm downloading the sources for yast..... theres a lot of them :)
<GameOver> alright i will have to try later... thanks for the advice
<networker> good luck
<GameOver> i do have antoher question
<GameOver> what do u guys suggest for a good video player especially for viewing streaming videos within a browser
<robotgeek> GameOver: konquror + kaffeine-xine should be fine
<GameOver> u guys find this to be better than mplayer?
<networker> gameover: i like firefox + mplayer
<GameOver> i like mplayer... but i have one major problem with it..... with whatever video i play in it.... in the palyer.... whenever u zoom or go fullscreen
<GameOver> the video doesnt gget bigger
<robotgeek> GameOver: i use ubuntu on this machine, i have mplayer and the mozilla plugin, works quite well
<GameOver> the black frame around it does
<robotgeek> GameOver: ah yes, i get that too
<GameOver> have any idea how to fix that
<shawkins> wezlo: ok, I have it, now... what do I do, I've loaded it, how do I use it?
<GameOver> the black bars are quite annoying
<shawkins> sorry.. never used it before :)
<GameOver> every other player does it right... if i could fix it.. iw ould reinstall mplayer
<networker> gameover: use xine if you wanna watch full screen, i haven't figured out the mplayer thing yet either
<wezlo> shawkins, open cinelerra and in the file menu load file
<networker> gameover: check the mplayer dox, you may need to change the video driver
<shawkins> I've done that
<shawkins> still running..
<wezlo> and it didn't crash?
<shawkins> nope
<wezlo> I hate my laptop
<GameOver> ok also.... it seems that with some streaming video it will play a second... then stop
<GameOver> any idea how to fix that
<shawkins> may be something I did... I used the... forgot where I got these :)
<wezlo> nothing works
<shawkins> but it may have to do with.. I have more updates, different software
<wezlo> jahshaka segfaults when I start it up
<wezlo> shawkins
<wezlo> yah
<wezlo> I'm wondering if my video card is screwing things up
<shawkins> well.... I have a.... nvidia tnt2 card or something..
<shawkins> does it load other video files?
<wezlo> yah
<wezlo> mpegs load fine
<GameOver> speaking of which... i have an ati radeon mobility 7500 card in my laptop... anyway i can install drivers for this?
<shawkins> then I see no reason for it to be the video... it it plays some video why not any other... it'd have to be the codec the program is using I would think
<shawkins> gameover: http://www.geocities.com/five0greek/003623.html
<shawkins> quick google found that
<GameOver> shawkins: thanks.. but i have no compiling experience
<GameOver> plus its doesnt look stable fromw hat i read
<shawkins> gameover: ok, one sec
<GameOver> k
<shawkins> gameover: dapper or breezy?
<wezlo> shawkins, yah, I'll try some things in the mroning, right now, I need sleep!
<wezlo> thanks!
<GameOver> shawkins: breezy
<glick> anyone been having any trouble with the automounting of firewire external drives lately?
<glick> i think an update borked the system
<networker> glick: I can't turn off automounting and IT DRIVES ME CRAzY
<glick> networker: weird, cause when i plug in my drive i get error message popups first and then it mounts them in the incorrect place with readonly access and root ownership
<networker> weird definitely - it mounts them (usb, cdrom, etc) properly but opens a konqueror window to a nonexistant directory
<networker> and also i get that delightful "glass crashing" error sound
<shawkins> gameover: I'll have to compile some, can't find any for you, but I can't do it tonight
<glick> heh i dont know yet if i like kde or cant stant it
<glick> i cant make up my mind
<glick> maybe its just cause im used to gnome
<GameOver> shawkins: no problem
<glick> and my disk problem
<GameOver> thanks though
<networker> glick: can you just fix /etc/fstab by hand, or does it write over it?
<glick> networker: well it doesnt get put into fstab
<shawkins> gameover: laptop? I assume
<jariep1_> hi all
<glick> networker: the automounter just adds an entry to mtab
<jariep1_> i am having trouble uninstalling phpmyadmin with adept
<GameOver> shawkins: yes
<jariep1_> when I uninstall other packages it breaks phpmyadmin
<networker> glick: can you identify the device in the last few lines of dmesg? try unmounting it and adding it to fstab yourself
<jariep1_> then i reinstall phpmyadmin and try to remove it
<jariep1_> it is as if it has dependencies which adept doesn't recognize
<glick> i wish i could just downgrade to older versions of udev and pmount
<glick> networker: cause it worked perfectly before
<glick> then i did an update and it borked it
<jariep1_> can somebody help me out?
<shawkins> gameover: well maybe I'll figure it out tonight..... don't feel like sleeping just yet
<shawkins> whats wrong jariep?
<jariep1_> phpmyadmin doesn't seem to want to uninstall
<GameOver> shawkins: ok well no worries my friend... i am going to bed i have a long day of work ahead of me....
<networker> glick: ya got me  )-:
<jariep1_> using adept
<GameOver> do whatever u can do... and ill be back or i can keep in touchw ith u another way though aim.. yahoo, etc
<shawkins> off-question.... why install phpmyadmin through adept..... back to topic, no clue how to fix that problem, really I don't
<shawkins> but give me a second.. I'll look up a few things
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> let me expalin what happened
<jariep1_> i uninstalled mysql and php
<jariep1_> i left phpmyadmin by mistake
<jariep1_> then i tried to remove phpmyadmin
<jariep1_> it it was broken
<jariep1_> then i reinstalled phpmyadmin
<jariep1_> and installed correctly
<jariep1_> but it won't uninstall
<shawkins> complete remove or?
<kkathman> jariep1_: its just a folder in your htdocs you can easily delete it
<kkathman> its a php application actually
<kkathman> just remove the phpmyadmin folder
<shawkins> kkathman: correct me if I am wrong, would not the phpmyadmin still be installed under adapt?
<shawkins> thats the problem I see here....
<kkathman> shawkins: i never installed it under adept, I simply used xampp but its possibly that adept might still see it as installed, but whats the harm really?
<kkathman> I mean, whats the harm in keeping phpmyadmin anyway, its a really good tool to build your MySQL databases
<jariep1_> what dependencies does phpmyadmin have?
<shawkins> kkathman: I understand that, I never installed phpmyadmin...
<shawkins> there are not
<kkathman> php
<shawkins> *none
<kkathman> jariep1_: its JUST a php application
<shawkins> well.. it needs php... but..
<kkathman> why dont you want it?
<shawkins> kkathman: I never installed phpmyadmin under adept.... no harm, but for some people it may drive them nuts..
<jariep1_> i don't like the fact that i installed something and i can't get it off my system
<kkathman> or should I say, what will you use instead
<shawkins> however, I agree, to just get rid of it, just delete it
<shawkins> he may not need anything for mysql..
<shawkins> people have their reasons
<kkathman> sure I'll buy that I guess
<kkathman> its not a problem to delete it tho if you are worried about the space (its very tiny too)
<jariep1_> I may reinstall it, but i want to be able to get off the system
<shawkins> yeah, what.. 2megs or something, whatever it is, not enough to worry about
<jariep1_> well, was just curious why adept won't remove it
<shawkins> just delete it, adept will either realize its gone or it won't, won't hurt the system
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> so i go to htdocs?
<kkathman> jariep1_:  try sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin then :)
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> actually, let me explain
<shawkins> no clue why... it may for whatever reason see that something else needs it.. but... for something to depend on such an app..
<kkathman> I mean I dont know the name of the ppackage
<jariep1_> I installed mysql 4.1
<jariep1_> and php4.3
<jariep1_> and php my admin
<kkathman> shawkins: I didnt know that phpmyadmin was  had an install package
<jariep1_> because i was trying to run a php mysql app
<shawkins> kkathman, that is the package name :)
<jariep1_> but the packages i installed seem to be incompatible with it
<shawkins> jariep... need apache in there too if you didn't install that
<kkathman> shawkins: then sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin should remove it
<jariep1_> so I wanted to test an older version
<shawkins> kkathman: I realize that, just saying.. you got it right :)
<jariep1_> sure apache 2 also, sorry about that
<jariep1_> and I do want to use phpmyadmin
<jariep1_> but i wanted to install from scratch all over again
<jariep1_> then when i reinstalled mysql 4.0
<shawkins> phpmyadmin should have no problem, unless the newest one is for php5 only... if it uses the __construct() or whatever..
<jariep1_> i mean downgraded mysql from 4.1 to 4.0
<jariep1_> I also have the B.U.M. bootup manager
<kkathman> shawkins: Im pretty sure its consistent across the versions
<jariep1_> but i can't restart mysql
<jariep1_> so i was going to try and remove everything
<jariep1_> and start from scratch
<jariep1_> when I removed mysql 4.1
<shawkins> kkathman: I'm sure it is as well, but I haven't checked so.... never see a reason to upgrade to the newest all the time..... it does what I ask it to
<jariep1_> on installing mysql 4.0 it detected some files from 4.1
<shawkins> did you do a complete remove?
<kkathman> shawkins - there are reasons to upgrade and reasons not to of course :)
<jariep1_> i chose to downgrade
<jariep1_> so i can test the my app
<jariep1_> well not my app but somebody elses
<jariep1_> ok
<shawkins> kkathman: All a matter of personal preferrence, most things I upgrade, php/mysql/apache..... phpmyadmin has nothing wrong with it.. unless it supports something I need that I didn't before
<jariep1_> so let me see, how do start mysql 4.0 from command line?
<kkathman> right I agree
<kkathman> btw...apps that use MySQL 4.0 should run fine under 4.1
<kkathman> I just did that recently in fact :)
<jariep1_> have you ever hear of sourceforge app called translucid?
<kkathman> most hosting services have MySQL 4.1 now and php 4.3 usually, not 5
<kkathman> but it varies of course
<jariep1_> website demo is at pantha.net
<jariep1_> it's sort of a wiki
<jariep1_> that's the reason for all my troubles
<shawkins> jariep..... mysql_safe &
<shawkins> I think...
<kkathman> jariep1_:  try sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin and see what happens
<jariep1_> ok
<shawkins> I agree with kkathman jariep
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> i'll give it a try
<jariep1_> thanks for taking time to listen and help
<shawkins> I prefer php5 for some of the newer abilities, notably the new oop functionality
<kkathman> shawkins: I do too, but its not universally installed on my hosting services :(
<kkathman> most = my
<kkathman> most hosting services...at least not yet
<shawkins> kkathman yeah, I agree with that part, really blows when my php5 ready app didn't want to work with php 4.3..... did that a few months ago
<kkathman> if you host your own server you can use what you want I guess
<jariep1_> i get an error message on trying that command to remove
<kkathman> whats the error?
<shawkins> whats it say?
<ilba7r> any one know of a link that have goals/ packages and status of Dapper. Other than just cosmetics change?
<shawkins> kkathman: Thats the great part, personal server, my own options, granted though, I'm not the greatest at security
<kkathman> yah me either...would rather pay people $6.50/month for that headache :)
<kkathman> thats a bargain at ANY price
<kkathman> jariep1_:  error??
<shawkins> kkathman: I'd have to agree on that point... but I'm working on something that I won't have to bother worrying about price when its done, in talks about getting it funded
<kkathman> ahh well thats ok too
<kkathman> did we lose jariep1_ ??
<shawkins> ilba7r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperRoadmap
<ilba7r> thanx shawkins
<shawkins> its not exactly what you need... but its something
<shawkins> I guess we did lose jariep
<shawkins> unless hes trying something else..
<ilba7r> i appreciate your help all the links i found so far were cosmetics
<shawkins> no problem
<ilba7r> take care now chaw my friend :)
<kkathman> shawkins: did you happen to double check and do an apt-cache search phpmyadmin?
<kkathman> I'd do it myself but Im on another distro's box atm
<shawkins> kkathman: I opened synaptic and checked for the name..... one second though
<kkathman> ahh ok
<shawkins> yep, its there :)
<jariep1_> ok am still here
<jariep1_> sorry about that
<kkathman> ok shawkins thankx
<kkathman> jariep1_: what was the error?
<jariep1_> ok hold on
<jariep1_> it's on another machine
<shawkins> ok, well here in a minute I have to go, almost 1am and I have to get up at 6
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> let me give you error
<jariep1_> shawkins kkathman
<shawkins> ok
<jariep1_> Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://kubuntu_Breezy Badger...
<kkathman> ah ha
<jariep1_> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<shawkins> cdrom....
<shawkins> is your cdrom in the drive?
<kkathman> jariep1_:  go and modify your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out your deb line that has the cd-rom line on it
<jariep1_> ok
<kkathman> lol
<shawkins> agreed with kkathman
<kkathman> no wonder!
<shawkins> yep, now we know
<kkathman> hehe so often that is the problem :)
<shawkins> truthfully this is the first night I've been on here, so..
<kkathman> ahh well welcome :)
<shawkins> thanks
<jariep1_> thank you, really, i'm rather new to linux
<kkathman> hope to see you around more...we could use your expertise :)
<kkathman> jariep1_: you know how to edit your sources?
<jariep1_> sure
<jariep1_> i think I need to comment out
<shawkins> wouldn't say expertise..... you'd be surprised at some things about me, but I do know.. however, how to find the answer if I don't know it, been googleling for years, so I can find it if I need to
<shawkins> put a # in front of it
<jariep1_> ok i did it
<kkathman> yes you need to put a # in front of the line that starts deb and has cd-rom in it...its usually the top line or close to it
<kkathman> jariep1_: save it
<jariep1_> ok
<shawkins> I've been with linux for....... 4 or 5 years now.... but only 3 years ago did I start compiling, don't think I've packaged a single thing though
<kkathman> jariep1_:  then do   sudo apt-get update
<jariep1_> ok
<shawkins> wait.... on my systems... it didn't have the other sources uncommented
<shawkins> so...
<shawkins> he may need to uncomment them, though I may be wrong
<kkathman> ya if he still has the cd-rom line uncommented, thats a problem usually
<kkathman> jariep1_: now try your sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin
<jariep1_> yes, i just installed 2 day ago
<kkathman> shawkins: ubuntu documentation never tells you to remove that line unfortunately
<shawkins> kkathman: something I've never really done.... read the documentation..
<kkathman> that line has zero meaning or use after installation (unlike other distros)
<jariep1_> oh ok
<jariep1_> let me ask you about that
<shawkins> kkathman I couldn't agree more, I've found no use for it
<jariep1_> i have a friend
<jariep1_> who doesn't have broadband
<jariep1_> can he use adept from the cdrom?
<shawkins> it'll be hard to upgrade....
<jariep1_> or dvd
<jariep1_> i have the dvd for kubuntu
<shawkins> I would imagine so... I'm not good at this, but if you created, or had a program that created the files needed by adept.. then add it as a source
<kkathman> jariep1_:  not really because there are no packages (outside the installation) that are on the CD
<shawkins> well yeah..... but if you got the updates for him...
<kkathman> thats a distinction of ubuntu, all packages must be retrieved from an on line resource
<shawkins> or the programs, however, then I would say its easier to just use dpkg...
<jariep1_> so it's not like debian where you can download all the 14 cds
<shawkins> yeah, something I'm glad I have dsl for
<shawkins> nope
<kkathman> jariep1_:  no
<jariep1_> ok
<kkathman> that has been a criticism of ubuntu
<jariep1_> I really like ubuntu
<aenertia> Hi all...
<jariep1_> I used debian and knoppix
<kkathman> its an easy system to install and use
<jariep1_> and libranet
<aenertia> adminmode is not enabling
<jariep1_> sure, i love apt
<jariep1_> i went crazy chasing after depedencies with redhat
<aenertia> i.e trying to configue network cards. in 5.10 default install
<kkathman> i have both ubuntu/kubuntu and SUSE
<aenertia> and clicking on admin mode does not enter admin mode (i.e interfaces/options etc all greyed out still)
<kkathman> aenertia: you need to make sure your sources.list is up to date, then run your adept updater
<kkathman> aenertia: did you just install?
<aenertia> kkathman: and I would be doing that with no internet!
<aenertia> ;-p
<shawkins> I have kubuntu on this one, ubuntu on another machine, PCLinuxOS on yet another, Suse/Debian/Mandriva CD's right here..
<kkathman> ohh I se
<aenertia> This machine is in singapore I am in nz
<kkathman> eek
<aenertia> Need to get interface up now
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> you should be able to connect to the net tho
<aenertia> it's a pretty horendous bug to ship in a release
<kkathman> you dont need admin mode
<aenertia> I am talking a newb through it
<aenertia> tried kdesu from konsole get qt:error locales not support error
<aenertia> Is there a ncurses setup utility ?
<aenertia> just for netcards
<kkathman> aenertia: can your friend get to a console?
<aenertia> yup
<aenertia> I am unfamiliar with ubuntu's base layout
<kkathman> aenertia: see if they can do an ifconfig and see what the names of the cards are
<kkathman> aenertia: should be eht0 im hoping
<shawkins> kkathman, something I haven't used in years... irc, how do I change my name to shawkins-away?
<kkathman> shawkins: just type /nick  shawkins-away
<shawkins> thanks :)
<kkathman> np
<aenertia> I know what interfaces are there so I could do it this way I spose. But there is no easy way to launch the graphical config stuff from a konsole with admin privledges... I have no idea how sudo is setup on kubuntu by default.
<shawkins-away> ok, I'm going to go to sleep, 5 hours of sleep is not good for me, so good night
<kkathman> night shawkins-away :)
<aenertia> What is the command line of the system-settings -> network tool (it does not appear in kmenu edit.. tried looking already)
<kkathman> aenertia:  are they installing kubuntu or ubuntu?
<aenertia> kubuntu
* aenertia knew I should have configured networking at install step... grrr
<kkathman> you'll need them to do an ifconfig to verify that eth0 is the  primary card, then do a sudo dhclient eth0
<ubuntu> j
<aenertia> Is there a sources list which includes backports, kde 3.5 and media apps rather than manually adding it in.
<aenertia> ?
<aenertia> Ok will do the manual thing.
<aenertia> Also is sshd installed by default in kbuntu?
<aenertia> please god let it be.
<kkathman> aenertia:  I dont think so
<kkathman> not sure actually
<kkathman> let me check
<aenertia> taa
<kkathman> sorry, aenertia I was mistaken, sshd is there
<kkathman> or should be
* aenertia wipes sweat
<sdfasdf> i ve seen a tutorial for x11vnc at gdm but nothing for kdm,  i m trying to get vnc running at the window manager login so far i am only able to start it manually after finding the magic cookie crap,
<aenertia> Thank god for that I thought I was going to have to talk her through a manual sources.list edit
<sdfasdf> anybody find a tutorial for doing this?
<sampan> kkathman  do you remember the command to switch the java version?  i just installed the javadeb and would like to switch (firefox has it right: using Sun's), but OOo and the system itself are still showing the gij 1.4.2  :/
<kkathman> sampan: no I sure dont.
<kkathman> sorry bout that :(
<aenertia> whats init script command for running sshd?
<sampan> no worries -- i'm reading forums anyway, just thought you might know :)
<aenertia>  /etc/init.d/sshd start ?
<sdfasdf> x11vnc -forever -rfbauth /home/sjw/.x11vncpasswd -bg -o /tmp/x11vnc.log" >> /etckde3/kdm/Xsetup
<sdfasdf> why doesn't that work?
<jariep1_> kkathman i still get an error
<jariep1_> but i think i'll stick with it
<jariep1_> though i would like to know how to uninstall it
<aenertia> Hi running sshd service? from command line how?
<kkathman> jariep1_:  I'd work further, but Im on a different box right now :(
<jariep1_> ok
<kkathman> jariep1_:  was the error the same?
<jariep1_> was a little different
<jariep1_> said that it would break dependencies i think
<kkathman> did it mention the  cd-rom?
<jariep1_> no
<jariep1_> after i uncommented it out
<kkathman> jariep1_:  please execute the following at console:   dpkg -l | grep phpmyadmin
<kkathman> tell ne what that says
<jariep1_> ok, i just rebooted and reinstalled
<jariep1_> phpmyadmin
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> give me a sec
<kkathman> k
<shawkins-away> kkathman.... came to check up one last thing... you need me to execute any commands?
<shawkins-away> *for jariep I mean..
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> kkathman
<jariep1_> here is the result of grep
<jariep1_> ri phpmyadmin    2.6.4-pl1-1ubuntu1.1    set of PHP scripts to administrate MySQL ove
<shawkins-away> so its installed..
<jariep1_> well, I just installed it again
<jariep1_> it was broken before
<shawkins-away> try complete remove..
<jariep1_> ok how?
<shawkins-away> don't know the whole command for that.. one sec
<jariep1_> sure
<shawkins-away> sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin
<shawkins-away> thats it..
<jariep1_> ok
<shawkins-away> tell me the results of that
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> hold on just a sec
<shawkins-away> ok
<jariep1_> supprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<jariep1_> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jariep1_> E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1): phpmyadmin
<jariep1_> oh oops
<jariep1_> Errors were encountered whil processing: phpmyadmin
<shawkins-away> ok, it'll be a second
<jariep1_> ok
<shawkins-away> looking up what each code means......
<jariep1_> ok
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install ucf && sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin ucf
<crimsun> this is Debian bug#322139
<shawkins-away> thanks crimsun
<shawkins-away> didn't think to look there
<jariep1_> uh oh, if i do that it will remove 500megabytes of software
<shawkins-away> no.. don't do that..... hes.... showing the bug
<jariep1_> oh
<shawkins-away> phpmyadmin is not 500mb big :)
<jariep1_> ok
<shawkins-away> what version of phpmyadmin do you currently have installed?
<shawkins-away> jariep? you there?
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> was reading the page on the bug
<jariep1_> ok
<shawkins-away> what version of phpmyadmin do you have installed?
<jariep1_> hold on
<shawkins-away> I just did the same thing :)
<jariep1_> how do i get version of php?
<jariep1_> i mean
<jariep1_> phpmyadmin
<shawkins-away> php doesn't matter in this case...
<jariep1_> right, just typo
<shawkins-away> yeah, good question, go to its directory,
<shawkins-away> ummm..... I'll have to check myself, one sec
<jariep1_> i can go to adept
<jariep1_> it'll give me version number i think
<shawkins-away> yeah
<shawkins-away> if not we can go about it another way
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> it's comming
<jariep1_> 2.6.4-pl1-1ubuntu1.1
<shawkins-away> you should be able to upgrade that
<jariep1_> ok, shawkins-away, if you need to get some sleep, don't worry about me
<jariep1_> i'll be here another day
<shawkins-away> mine is showing 2.7.0-pl2-1
<shawkins-away> no, its ok
<jariep1_> maybe tomorrow in evening
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> i have breezy badger 5.10
<jariep1_> not beta version
<shawkins-away> when you do apt-get update, do you get a list various files apt-get recieves?
<jariep1_> i hano
<jariep1_> no
<jariep1_> just the URLs
<jariep1_> of the repositories
<shawkins-away> ok, close enough
<shawkins-away> same thing...
<shawkins-away> can you do.... apt-get upgrade phpmyadmin?
<jariep1_> ok
<shawkins-away> or is that the newest version in breezy's repositories..
<jariep1_> ok it's downloading
<shawkins-away> ok
<shawkins-away> after it upgrades that, try to apt-get remove phpmyadmin
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> shawkins-away
<jariep1_> it's upgrading a lot of stuff
<shawkins-away> how much?
<jariep1_> it's still downloading
<shawkins-away> did you type apt-get upgrade? or apt-get upgrade phpmyadmin?
<jariep1_> apt-get upgrade phpmyadmin
<shawkins-away> what all is it downloading? how much mb?
<jariep1_> let me tell you
<jariep1_> just give me a sec to scroll up
<jariep1_> 85 megabytes
<jariep1_> i have big pipe
<shawkins-away> wow.... what all is it downloading? kind of... odd...
<jariep1_> shawkins-away, i have 3megabit pipe
<jariep1_> perl and kde
<shawkins-away> yeah, regardless... don't know why it would download all of that...
<jariep1_> is there anyway to undo the update?
<jariep1_> should take about10 15 min
<jariep1_> already 6 minutes done
<shawkins-away> press control C...... I think that'll do it, but the updates other then phpmyadmin should help you out..
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> it's upgrading kde
<jariep1_> i have the space so that shouldn't be a problem
<jariep1_> ok it's unpacking
<shawkins-away> yeah, downloading 85mb doesn't always means it'll take that up if its just upgrading, maybe only take up a few mb after its done
<shawkins-away> ok
<jariep1_> shawkins, if you have to go to work tomorrow, you better get some rest
<shawkins-away> don't worry about it... I'm hoping one more command and we'll be done
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> i'm in Texas, are you in North America?
<shawkins-away> after this, and I just installed and removed it... 'apt-get remove phpmyadmin' should work fine
<shawkins-away> I'm in Indiana
<jariep1_> oh ok
<jariep1_> ok it's done
<shawkins-away> ok, try the apt-get remove phpmyadmin command
<jariep1_> same error
<jariep1_> well look, if there is nothing wrong with it installed
<jariep1_> and it is a bug in the removal
<jariep1_> Maybe i'll stick with it
<jariep1_> but
<shawkins-away> ok, well if you don't want it, you can just as easily remove the directory itself, it may still say it installed, but you'll know better
<jariep1_> at least i know it is a bug that is on file
<shawkins-away> but ?
<shawkins-away> yeah
<shawkins-away> ok, well now I'm back off to bed, night
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> good night
<jariep1_> hope to see you in future
<shawkins-away> I'll be here as often as I can, so you probably will :)
<jariep1_> sure
<shawkins-away> *yawns* g'night
<jariep1_> night :)
<aenertia> what is the proper backports src line in source.list?
<aenertia> I am getting md5 mismatches from the singapore one
<sampan> aenertia: # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sampan> without the # of course
<aenertia> taa
<aenertia> cool fixed that issue...
<aenertia> now i'm gettting bad gpg sigs from security sigs
<aenertia> Do I need to import a keyring from somewhere?
<kkathman> aenertia: its possible that some of the packages could be signed
<aenertia> http://pastebin.com/509480
<kkathman> Riddell signs alot of his packages, for instance
<aenertia> so  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<aenertia> apt-key add ... shoudl fix everything?
<kkathman> I dunno if it will fix everything
<aenertia> Kinda strange considering they are security reps..
<kkathman> I dont use the backports
<aenertia> If that fluffs up then noone can use
<aenertia> hrm... says it's the standard ubuntu automatic signing key that's giving me issues
<aenertia> refer to above pastebin
<aenertia> adding ridells key didn't help none
<kkathman> yahmm dunno
<kkathman> like I said I dont use the backports
<kkathman> one sec
<aenertia> this is nothing to do with backports by the looks of it
<aenertia> hold on will try commenting out and see what happens... as I said this is security
<kkathman> aenertia:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6624
<aenertia> hrm... okay it's security related to backports...
<jariep1_> you go ahead with aenertia, when you have time, just want to ask you about an issue I have with mysql, which won't startup on bootup anymore, even after using Bootup Manager
<aenertia> aha!
<aenertia> Useful ;-)
<aenertia> done!
<aenertia> cheers for that
<aenertia> kernel comes through apt right?
<aenertia> what kernels are available?
<aenertia> is there an smp-i686 optimised available?
<jariep1_> aenertia, is kkarthman still here?
<crimsun> linux-686-smp
<aenertia> cheers thanx
<aenertia> apt-get installing will set as default correct?
<aenertia> or do I need to fiddle grub?
<sanchos> hi. uh. what package holds xorgcfg or xorgconfig?
<sanchos> I need to re-do my xorg.conf file
<sanchos> maybe I should have asked if anyone was alive first.
* aenertia now knows why he moved to gentoo =-) equery belongs xorgcfg ;-)
<sanchos> I use gentoo on my other box.
<aenertia> is there an apt equivilent?
<sanchos> but I needed to find it. :)
<aenertia> you lost your box? I did that once
<aenertia> Router... could ping... etc was still serving.... just no idea where the hell it was
<sanchos> no. I need to find xorgcfg for ubuntu
<sanchos> :)
<sanchos> I know where my box is.
<aenertia> ended up being under the garage storage... nice n safe where I put it
<duckdown> Can someone tell me how to get sound working in firefox? (like for java applets or flash or websites)..  My sound works in KDE just fine
<aenertia> duckdown: launch firefox with artsdsp firefox
<jariep1_> can somebody help me out on getting mysql running in kubuntu?
<aenertia> either that or disable artsd completely
<aenertia> jariep1_: wahts it doing?
<crimsun> duckdown: echo "FIREFOX_DSP=none" >> ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc
<duckdown> aenertia: Let me try that, thanks
<duckdown> crimsun: sweet
<aenertia> try crimsun solutions aswell
<aenertia> it's a more permanent and better solution
<duckdown> crimsun: thanks ill do that now
<jariep1_> When i installed 4.1 it ran out of the box, but after uininstalling it and installing 4.0 it can't start it up
<aenertia> jariep1_: thats because 4.1 has a different authentication system..
<aenertia> go read the readme notes!
<aenertia> What it means is your mysql table is fucked
<aenertia> if you don't have data you want to keep just delete everything in /var/lib/mysql/*  and rerun mysql_installdb
<jariep1_> ok
<duckdown>  crimsun shoot, that didnt do it
<duckdown> crimsun: for some reason not many engines work.. gstreamer wont, i dont think arts does, i always use xine
<aenertia> duckdown:
<duckdown> hi
<aenertia> This is my prefered solution
<duckdown> cool
<aenertia> disable arts complete from kontrol-centre
<aenertia> under sound and multimedia ....sound system... unselect enable the sound system.
<duckdown> is kontrol-center a 3rd party app or part of kde?
<jariep1_> i think it's part of KDE
<aenertia> if you want system notification.. then go into system notifications... and click on player settings...  then "use an external player" enter play or if you like mplayer (if it's installed)
<aenertia> it's part of kde
<aenertia> yes
<aenertia> artsd is evil
<aenertia> it's screws up lots of stuff.
<aenertia> It's gone in kde development
<duckdown> I can't see kontrol-center anywhere
<duckdown> on any of the menus
<jariep1_> aenertia, where can I find mysql_installdb?
<duckdown> ohh System Settings
<aenertia> control center... system settings... the place where you change shit in kde
<jariep1_> i used locate but can't find it
<aenertia> mysql_install_db
<aenertia> my bad
<jariep1_> ok
<duckdown> Well I dont see anywhere to disable arts in my Sound & Multimedia menu, but the test sound plays just dine
<aenertia> you will need to set and inital mysql root password again.
<duckdown> *fine sorry
<aenertia> Instructions on the web do a google
<aenertia> Should be two tabs...
<aenertia> general and hardware.
<aenertia> Right at the top is a little checkbox
<aenertia> that says "enable sound system"
<duckdown> Ohh yeah
<aenertia> uncheck it and everything will go gray
<duckdown> doesnt mention arts, sorry
<duckdown> ok no pro
<aenertia> yeah arts is the name of the kde sound system
<duckdown> done
<duckdown> ahh perfect
<aenertia> Some kde games etc won't have sound.. but i'm sure you can live with it.
<aenertia> If you still want system notifications... then do as indicated above
<aenertia> Firefox shoudl work fine now
<duckdown> well it worked though, so i wonder why firefox didnt
<duckdown> ok cool let me try
<aenertia> as will everything  else.
<aenertia> artsd is a royal pain in the ass
<duckdown> the hell
<duckdown> still nothing :S
<duckdown> this is messed.
<aenertia> open a konsole
<aenertia> type ps -ax |grep artsd
<aenertia> paste result
<duckdown> its running
<duckdown> duckdown  7555  0.0  1.8  32584  9552 ?        Ss   Jan16   0:00 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<duckdown> duckdown  8804  0.0  0.2   3800  1276 ?        Ss   02:31   0:00 /bin/sh -c ps aux |grep artsd
<duckdown> duckdown  8806  0.0  0.1   3060   624 ?        R    02:31   0:00 grep artsd
<duckdown> ack sorry, too many lines
<duckdown> should i kill -9 it
<aenertia> yup
<aenertia> You did hit apply in kontrol centre right?
<aenertia> You may have applications which are using arts output module
<aenertia> Anything like amaork... make sure you change engie to xine with alsa output
<aenertia> Cos otherwise they will load arts again...
<duckdown> ok let me kill it
<aenertia> Once you have clensed your system of it's evil grip all shall prosper in the land of audio
<duckdown> lol
<duckdown> :D
<duckdown> oh this is just retarded
<duckdown> its STILL not working
<aenertia> what exactly is firefox not outputting audio on?
<duckdown> let me get you a link
<aenertia> maybe restart your session before trying anythink else...
<aenertia> I have to go finish making dinner
<duckdown> whoa now it worked on a differnt site I think
<duckdown> ok no problem let me fool around
<duckdown> thanks for the help man
<duckdown> ill be here
<jariep1_> what do i need to do for mysql to show up in phpinfo?
<jariep1_> ho shogouki
<jariep1_> hi i mean
<jariep1_> typo
<jariep1_> hi hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi jariep1_ :)
<jariep1_> hobbsee, I have a little bit of a problem with mysql showing in in phpinfo
<jariep1_> but phpmyadmin seems to work
<jariep1_> not sure what is going on
<jariep1_> i would think that if phpmyadmin works
<jariep1_> to access mysql
<jariep1_> that php-mysql is installed
<revdev> If you are able to succesfully use phpMyAdmin to administer your databases, then yes, MySQL support is installed.
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea about mysql or phpinfo sorry
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> okok
<jariep1_> i remember
<jariep1_> I need to restart apache
<ilba7r> anyone know if the acpi -t command will return the motherboard or cpu temp
<Hobbsee> ilba7r: try it?  i'd like to know, too
<ilba7r> i did Hobbsee
<ilba7r> but do not know if the report for motherboard or cpu
<ilba7r> still googling it out
<revdev>  Thermal 1: ok, 40.0 degrees C
<revdev> on my system, acpi -t returns
<revdev> sorry
<ilba7r> ok i guess it is for the mortherboard as the trip points are near 100 C
<ilba7r> seems my question was much deeper than i thought. googling reveal conflicting views. but basically seems hard to associate the temp with device, most probably them0 is the motherboard temp
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Tm_T] : Well done raphink on membership | Dapper Flight 3 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<Tm_T> good?
<Hobbsee> looks good
<Tm_T> :)
<Hobbsee> it's amazing how much faster kde copies when you dont try to copy 1.6 mb of files in one hit...
<Tm_T> dapperdapperdapperdapper <3 ...flight 3 \o/
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i shoulda downloaded that, and used it, but oh well
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> haven't tried any
<Tm_T> maybe I will
<Hobbsee> which, flight cds?
<Tm_T> yeah
<Hobbsee> they're quite nice :) - all install fine
<Hobbsee> flight 1, at least
<Tm_T> :p
<bard> When I open a link in Openoffice Konqueror is launched, but the OOo ui is blocked untill i close Konqueror. Tips on how to change that behavoir? I haven't found any solution :/
<Tm_T> sorry, I don't use OOo :(
<sampan> bard, i have that same issue with irssi and firefox -- a workaround in my case was to have firefox already running (any desktop) -- then it doesn't blank my irssi screen
<ilba7r> ok defently on my laptop i am getting the cpu reading. now are there any idea on how to get the reading from the remaining 6 temperature sensors i have. The laptop is T42 thinkpad
<sampan> bard, unfortunately that doesn't seem to solve it -- i get the same thing: the OOo window is locked after launching konq.  in fact, even after closing konq it will not come back -- i have to kill the process
<sampan> weird
<bard> sampan: I made /usr/bin/x-www-browser a symlink to firefox instead. That works better, it forks off so OOo doesn't block
<ilba7r> sampan, ya i was gona recommend the same change the default browser in oo
<sampan> bard, cool :)  i presume i just kill that process /usr/bin/x-www-browser and replace with a symlink to firefox
<sampan> nice
<ilba7r> sampan, i think you can select friefox directly under options
<bard> sampan:  But then the firefox init script is a bit weird, so you would have to make a symlink called x-www-browser-bin -> firefox-bin in the firefox directory
<bard> ilba7r: Where?
<sampan> heh, yeah it's already a symlink to /usr/bin/x-www-browser -> /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<aenertia> umm getting unmet deps when upgrading to kde 3.5 on breezy  is there a howto somewhere?
<ilba7r> bard let me launch oo and look it up
<bard> ilba7r: I looked around, but could find any place to change default browser
<sampan> ilba7r  "under options" -- in OOo?
<ilba7r> sampan, that is where i usually do it
<sampan> just making sure ... i wonder if there's a sudo update-alternatives command for browser too since /usr/bin/x-www-browser is already a symlink
<ilba7r> bard, you seem to be right it does not appear here. except for internet>mozilla plugin. I think they hid it from the menu
<ilba7r> dam that was a nice option in the old openoffice
<arrinmurr> aenertia: hmm.. are you using the KDE 3.5 repository from kubuntu.org?
<sampan> hate it when they hide options!
<sampan> >:/
<paines> hi
<paines> i wanted to test dapper fligt 2 (amd64) but my sata controller and so the hd's won't be detected. it is a sata sil 3114 controller. any idea.
<crimsun> flight 3 is out, or did you make a typo above?
<nalioth> crimsun: it's out
<paines> no
<crimsun> paines: did you mean you tried flight 3?
<paines> the hp is just mentioning flight -2
<crimsun> paines: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-January/000048.html
<paines> oh
<paines> didn't know that
<paines> crimsun, thanks
<aenertia> what repo is azureus in?
<aenertia> got a source.list line anyone?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell aenertia about azureus
<Tm_T> azureus :(
<aenertia> yay for autobouts
<aenertia> why is it in multiverse?
<aenertia> meh
<Gentix> when I apt-get the kernel source of the running kernel will automatically get the same config of the running kernel??
<crimsun> your config is currently at /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Gentix> yes, but wil that config be auto loaded when I do a make menuconfig?
<crimsun> yes
<Gentix> okay, that's what I needed to know!
<Gentix> thanx
<tictric> ahem, the config that automatically gets loaded is .config in /usr/src/linux isn't it. Or are you talking bout somethin different?
<crimsun> tictric: make menuconfig will parse .config first and fall back to /boot/config-$(uname -r) if the former doesn't exist
<tictric> but you can import the config or just type make oldconfig
<tictric> crimsun: ah, I never realised :-)
<tictric> but haven't had the need to compile a kernel myself for a long time.
<tictric> fortunately
<juif_> hello, i need to know where i would enter static IP adresses, and DNS, and all that stuff
<juif_> i want to get it out of DHCP
<tictric>  /etc/networking/interfaces
<ilba7r> what is the network manager for kde it is easier this way
<tictric> ilba7r: hmm, have never looked at it. Config file works independently from kde I thought.
<ilba7r> i just can not remember its name. do not use kde as often
<juif_> ok
<ilba7r> command line is ifconfig
<juif_> i found the file in /etc/network
<ilba7r> you have to specify your dns in a seperate file let me look it up
<tictric> juif_: no the files name is /etc/network/interfaces
<ilba7r> edit /etc/resolv.conf  than put nameserver and put the ip address
<ilba7r> tictric, /etc/network/interfaces is for the configuration i know but this is an extra step
<tictric> ilba7r: hang on a moment. does he want a different nameserver or a different ip address?
<ilba7r> mm i think he need to config both
<juif_> i want to specify the IP adress, DNS server and that stuff
<tictric> juif_: read *man interfaces*
<juif_> ok
<juif_> will do
<tictric> for the nameserver put it in interfaces too because that stuff changes somehow in dapper
<tictric> dns-nameservers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<ilba7r> tictric, thanx for the info do not use dapper though not yet
<tictric> either you do it now, or later :-)
<ilba7r> frankly will wait till users test dapper for me :)
<tictric> I'm happy with it right now :-)
<ilba7r> i am tempted but can not aford risking a stable os anymore.
<orion> hi could you help me with some proftpd issues ?
<tictric> maybe
<orion> ok server is up and running
<Tm_T> orion: you might have better luck in #ubuntu though
<Tm_T> but we can try ;)
<orion> but I would like to add a folder which is outside of the anonymous home folder
<tictric> orion: http://archiv.debianhowto.de/en/proftpd/
<orion> tictric: thx
<hawking> I have installed network-manager now how can i run it? it says network-manager no command
<ilba7r> !networkmanager
<ubotu> [networkmanager]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<supratech> saludos a todos/as
<hawking> I don't want to see this kubuntu picture and blue font stuff at startup I just want to see the terminal how can i do that?
<hawking> no ideaS?
<ilba7r> hawking, what you want is to disable kdm and install xdm
<ilba7r> its quite a hastle just wondering why you need it. If you needed a server you could have installed the server version of ubuntu
<hawking> no I just want to see tty1 at boot screen
<bimberi> hawking: remove "splash" from the kernel lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hawking> bimberi : thx
<bimberi> *line
<bimberi> hawking: yw :)
<bazan> hello i'm using a french keboard with breezy
<bazan> and i can not write any "arobas" or capital key
<bazan> because the conbinason shift+"k"  esult qith a small "k"
<bazan> do you hava any odea on how to fix it..
<juif_> yeah
<juif_> i want to add to that question
<juif_> why do the ALT+###s not working ?
<juif_> or, why are
<bazan> juif_: what do you expect it to do .
<juif_> well
<juif_> ASCII
<bazan> hum ok :)
<juif_> btw, i really wonder who you people are :) are you mostly working on kubuntu ? random friendly geeks ? or what ?
<juif_> users, paid immigrants, you know...
* bimberi is kinda random, friendly and somewhat geeky
* ilba7r thinks you will find all of the above here
<juif_> i guess its a good thing
<juif_> since extra terrestrial assholes and malevolent scheming cowboys are plotting against us
* ilba7r found ubuntu great distro. So helping is kind of returning the favour
* bimberi likewise
<juif_> cool
<dipnlik_> hi all. everytime i login, the KOrganizer Alarm Daemon starts too. i disable the daemon and quit it everytime, but it still comes back. how can i disable it permanently?
<Gentix> i have probs compiling the nvidia drivers over my new kernel
<Gentix> it wants to use gcc 4 while the kernel wants 3.4
<bimberi> Gentix: install gcc-3.4 then type CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 before doing ./configure
<Gentix> did that, I the kernel only wanted to be compiled with 3.4
<Gentix> but nvidia wants to use 4.0
<Skoll> hello, one cuestion
<Skoll> where can I download kubuntu 6.04?
<visik7> kubuntu 6.04 isn't relased yet
<visik7> you can download the dapper filght cd
<Skoll> visik7: but is instalable that version?
<visik7> yes it's unstable
<visik7> oh sorry
<visik7> misunderstood
<visik7> yes it's installable
<derg> hello
<Skoll> one more question
<kalmana> chill
<bimberi> !flight3
<ubotu> Dapper Flight CD 3 is ready - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-January/000048.html
<derg> cs tex
<kalmana> csdr
<derg> mi a helyzet
<kalmana> internummen
<Skoll> I need, in other distros, use the command "alsaconf" to configure my sound
<kalmana> a pufi szjszaga kbt
<visik7> isn't this an english channel kalmana ? ????
<Skoll> is that command able to ubuntu?
<derg> alsaconf
<crimsun> Kubuntu doesn't ship alsaconf as part of alsa-utils, no.
<kalmana> h, visik7, bazzd meg
<derg> "alsaconf"
<visik7> kalmana: use in english please!
<kalmana> j em inglish
<visik7> I see only strange characters
<visik7>  /words
<kalmana> i write in Hungarian
<derg> hello everibody
<kalmana> do you know what it is?
<kalmana> pax, itt vagy?
<derg> jaja
<kalmana> akkor chill
<kalmana> te fasz, ltlak, cigny
<visik7> kalmana: yes but this isn't kubuntu-hu
<visik7> this is kubuntu
<derg> kubuntu???
<Tm_T> yes, #kubuntu
<visik7> yes you know ? the linux distro ?
<visik7> derivated from debian ?
<Tm_T> and we prefer english here because most of us understands it
<kalmana> what is this kubuntu?
<Tm_T> :p
<visik7> this is the english-speak channel
<kalmana> i speak english
<visik7> so USE it
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> kalmana: www.kubuntu.org
<kalmana> are you from England? or USA?
<visik7> quite simple
<Tm_T> kalmana: Finland
<visik7> I'm from Italy but use english 'couse I'm polite
<Tm_T> visik7: paskaa puhut
<Tm_T> ;)
<ubunku> Kubuntu kde version of Ubuntu
<derg> I'm here!
<Tm_T> derg: you're not
<Tm_T> as I said...
<kalmana> oh, i like Finland. I was there in the summer
<Tm_T> kalmana: oh, where, eastern?
<Tm_T> derg: yes you're here now
<derg> I'm derg
<kalmana> Yeah, above the Arctic Circle
<kalmana> i saw the Santa claus park
<Tm_T> kalmana: aah, lapland
<Tm_T> haha, plastic
<kalmana> yeah. Isn't cold there now?
<Tm_T> nah, only -25'C
<Tm_T> with wind it's ~ -40'C
<Tm_T> not bad
<Tm_T> when you stay in ;)
<kalmana> i really like the summer. there's sun always
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> in north yes
<kalmana> but i couldn't stand the flies - we were in a forest
<derg> dssa
<Tm_T> you get used to it
<kalmana> do you know Sallatunturi. I was there
<DaVinnie> Hello again
<DaVinnie> (Derg)
<kalmana> DaVinnie is from DragonBall
<Tm_T> kalmana: I do know :)
<DaVinnie> yes you're right
<kalmana> I really liked that place. In this country, the air is less cleaner
<kalmana> i'm in the school now. Its 12:21 here
<DaVinnie> What are you talking about?
<kalmana> is there anyone here?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi threre
<kalmana> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it possible to execute in kde an application is simulated gnome?
<kalmana> what are you talkin' about?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my matlab keep crashing and mathworks suggest to try to execute matlab in gnome
<kalmana> what is matlab?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> a math program
<kalmana> oh, how old are you?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 22
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in a simulated gnome*
<kalmana> im only 15
<Tallia1Kubuntu> aha, ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> go out guy.. the world is beautyful!!
<kalmana> i'm in school now.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oo, i see, enjoy
<kalmana> it's only Tuesday. The weekend is so far.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> aha
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) i know
<kalmana> Tallia, where are you from
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Italia, but now i am in canada
<kalmana> lucky. i'm stuck in Hungary for my rest life
<DaVinnie> Hungary are you hungry? :-)
<kalmana> bazzd meg dr, dumllok
<DaVinnie> az tk j
<kalmana> kuss bazmeg
<DaVinnie> mi a baj?
<kalmana> kuss
<kalmana> hey, Tallia, are you a student?
<kalmana> hah, is there anyone here?
<DaVinnie>  *** Snake|Sleeping is now known as Snake__.
<kalmana> dr, nemmm
<Snake__> DaVinnie, uh?
<kalmana> DaVinnie is my stupid friend
<kalmana> don't believe him, he isn't from dragonball
<kalmana> who stayed here???????????
<DaVinnie> I!
<Snake__> lol
<kalmana> ??!!$[a
<kalmana> what is lol?
<DaVinnie> NOOB!
<kalmana> Ez mit jelent?
<DaVinnie> Snake_ I am not your stupid friend!
<kalmana> ne m, tnyleg?
<DaVinnie> De mr
<kalmana> n rtam a stupid friend-et
<DaVinnie> hogy vltasz sznt?
<DaVinnie> <-- _office has left this channel. ("Konversation terminated!")
<kalmana> n nem vltok. vagy igen?
<DaVinnie> nlam nha piris
<DaVinnie> piros
<kalmana> nlam mindig fekete
<kalmana> jssz grdesznyzni
<orion> stop flooding in non english language pleaase
<orion> I m french and writting english
<kalmana> OK it was just hungarian
<DaVinnie> Salut!
<orion> salut DaVinnie
<DaVinnie> I learn french
<orion> but we better talk english as a proof of respect to the community
<kalmana> Qu'est-ce que tu fais?
<orion> DaVinnie: ho ok and where are u from ?
<nalioth> #kubuntu-offtopic awaits for non help discussion
<DaVinnie> I am from hungary
<orion> ok
<DaVinnie> what is ho ok?
<kalmana> how old are you orion
<DaVinnie> 15
<orion> 24
<DaVinnie> and u?
<DaVinnie> ok
<kalmana> I'm 28
<orion> ok cool everybody
<DaVinnie> Kalmana 15
<orion> but now please keep in mind this is a help channel
<orion> so let us stop chatting like that
<nalioth> gentlemen and ladies, #kubuntu-offtopic awaits for all your off topic discussion
<kalmana> Can you help only about computer topics in this channel?
<kalmana> so?
<orion> how to change nickname ?
<orion> on IRC
<orion> what s the command
<nalioth> orion: type /nick YOUR_NEW_NICK
<orion> ok thx
<DaVinnie> type /derg
<kalmana> nem tudtok beszlni ezen a nyelven, faszkalapok
<kalmana> hehehe
<DaVinnie> orion:_ where do you live
<kalmana> ha azt krdezem mitl dglik a lgy, arra mit rsz?
<nalioth> it has been requested to speak english here
<kalmana> OK Ich bin Grai$
<DerCorny> greetings
<Hobbsee> hi DerCorny
<DerCorny> i think i probably blame myself now, but i wanted to test the new dapper flight 3
<DerCorny> but when booting the livecd, it was just normal ubuntu
<DerCorny> was i too dumb to grab the right iso?
<DerCorny> i probably was, nevermind
<Hobbsee> DerCorny: there are some changes, but not that obvious
<Hobbsee> a lot lower down - not that you see at first look
<DerCorny> no, i dont mind the changes, i mind its booting up gnome while i expected kde
<Hobbsee> you didnt get the kubuntu flight 3 cds?
<DerCorny> no, seems like a downloaded the ubuntu one, not the kbuntu one. unfortunately, my md5sum doesnt match either one, i 'll simply redownload
<Hobbsee> it's not *that* stable - you might want to wait till release
<DerCorny> he, noticed that yesterday - i downloaded the nightly livedvd and it failed to auto-login the "ubuntu" user rendering the whole thing useless :)
<Hobbsee> darn
<Hobbsee> i've only worked with install cs
<Hobbsee> *cds
<DerCorny> yeah, but 5.10 fails to boot on my laptop :/
<Hobbsee> really?
<Hobbsee> wonder why
<DerCorny> hotplug tries to load a missing module, known error on some centrino laptops (according to the forums - as i said i'm not used to kubuntu)
<visik7> DerCorny: blacklist it
<DerCorny> visik7: it was the livedvd
<visik7> oh
<visik7> so install it and it shouldn't bother anymore
<DerCorny> ok, i think i'll do that in a few hours
<Alexander12> salve a tutti ;)
<Alexander12> scusate ma come mai la penna usb viene riconosciuta da kubuntu ma non viene letta?...per problemi con il file di sistema della penna, o qualcosa di simile...
<Alexander12> qualcuno gentilmente mi potrebbe dare una mano?
<dipnlik> Alexander12: english only, please
<dipnlik> Alexander12: i think there is a #kubuntu-it channel
<Alexander12> ok, thank you and sorry :D
<Alexander12> bye
<orion_fr_24> how can i add external folder to a user on proftpd ?
<dodobrain> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi
<ilba7r> hi
<dodobrain> can i download the kubuntu-desktop files (debs) and keep them opn cdrom to install on another machine later?
<dodobrain> i want to install kde on a breezy machine with no net connection
<dipnlik> dodobrain: you probably can
<dipnlik> dodobrain: apt-get has a download only option
<dodobrain> where i can find the debs?
<dipnlik> dodobrain: /var/cache/apt/ , IIRC
<dodobrain> if i download them manually and write them to a cd. it should be fine installing all of them manually on a different machine at a later time?
<ilba7r> /var/cashe/apt
<dodobrain> dipnlik, this doesn;t have net connection
<dodobrain> and other machines don;t run ubuntu
<ilba7r> doodbrain you can sudo aptitude clean
<dodobrain> or any form of debian
<ilba7r> to clean the cash
<dodobrain> err..
<dipnlik> dodobrain: i understand your problem
<ilba7r> then download them and copy them from the cash
<dodobrain> please read what i am saying :)
<dodobrain> ilba7r, didn;t i just say no from of deb machine here?
<orion_fr_24> CAN ANYBODY help me with proftpd
<dipnlik> dodobrain: what i'd try is download the debs and burn them, then add the CD as a repo with apt-setup
<dodobrain> dipnlik, i don;t care much about adding in the cd as a repo.
<JohnFlux> orion_fr_24: PLEASE DONT SHOUT
<dodobrain> as long as i can manually install those debs using apt, i'm happy
<dipnlik> dodobrain: try that then
<dipnlik> and good luck
<ilba7r> dodobrain do not be a dodobrain i am just trying to help ;)
<dodobrain> dipnlik, is luck necessary?
<dodobrain> ilba7r, :p
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: if you do them manually, then you will have to do dependancies yourself
<dipnlik> dodobrain: :P not sure if the repo thing works
<orion_fr_24> CAN ANYBODY help me with proftpd
<dodobrain> JohnFlux, err..
<dodobrain> this is exactly what i wanted to know.
<JohnFlux> orion_fr_24: STOP SHOUTING
<dodobrain> i want to download _all_ the kde packages for breezy
<dodobrain> then installing manually will not be a problem?
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: i would use wget -m  on the directory
<dipnlik> dodobrain: if the repo thing didn't work, probably i'd copy the .debs to /var/cache/apt/ then try to install kubuntu-desktop
<dipnlik> JohnFlux: on what directory?
<orion_fr_24> JohnFlux: ta gueule espece de connard
<dodobrain> JohnFlux, which dir?
<JohnFlux> orion_fr_24: english
<orion_fr_24> JohnFlux: french
<JohnFlux> dipnlik: well do you want kde 3.5?
<orion_fr_24> JohnFlux: stop talking to me
<dodobrain> JohnFlux, yes, _i_ wanted 2.5
<JohnFlux> orion_fr_24: well stop typing in caps then
<dodobrain> 3.5
<dodobrain> heh
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: :)  well click the link in the topic
<dipnlik> JohnFlux: no, just curious about the wget stuff to solve dodobrain's problem
<orion_fr_24> JohnFlux: who do you think you are to talk to me like this ?
<Hobbsee> orion_fr_24: this is an english channel, and typing in all capital letters is considered rude, as it is shouting
<JohnFlux> orion_fr_24: hmm.  an arrogant french man.  heh.
<orion_fr_24> JohnFlux: i m not the one who started to be arrogant
<Hobbsee> orion_fr_24: i know nothing about proftpd, you might want to ask in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> more people there
<JohnFlux> orion_fr_24: okay sorry. no offence was meant
<orion_fr_24> JohnFlux: make law in your city but not here you dont have more power than other people
<dodobrain> JohnFlux, err.. i went to the kde 3.5 announcement..
<orion_fr_24> JohnFlux: appologies accepted
<dodobrain> it doesn;t say where and on which server the packages are located
<JohnFlux> orion_fr_24: just in general it's best not to type in caps.  also ask specific questions
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ask is Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answer. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ilba7r> orion_fr_24, there was a link on the forums you might check there
<JohnFlux> orion_fr_24: i suspect most people have used proftp but wouldn't consider themselves experts.  if you ask a specific question you are more likely to get a reply.  like ubotu says :)
<orion_fr_24> how can i add external folder to a user on proftpd ?
<dodobrain> orion_fr_24, maybe #proftpd can help?
<orion_fr_24> thx dodobrqin
<orion_fr_24> dodobrain: u seem to be the only efficient personn here
<JohnFlux> orion_fr_24: http://ubuntuguide.org/  if you go there, it has the exact same question on the front page
<nalioth> gentlemen and ladies, let us be civil
<nalioth> JohnFlux: please don't mention that site in here
<JohnFlux> orion_fr_24: http://ubuntuguide.org/#ftpserver here specifically
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<JohnFlux> haha
<JohnFlux> oh well
<dodobrain> lol
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: why no mention of this site
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: read the message from ubotu
<dodobrain> orion_fr_24, i think its still catering for ubuntu 5.04 only
<dodobrain> ofcourse there will be many things the same i think
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: pleaze let the chance to everybody to judge by himself the quality of content
<orion_fr_24> nalioth: censure is a bad thing
<dodobrain> so JohnFlux, where can i download these debs?
<JohnFlux> heh
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: look in /topic
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: nobody is censoring anything. we're just passing on information.
<Hobbsee> orion_fr_24: well, seeing as some of that information is now out of date, or just plain wrong, and will wreck your box, do you really want to take that risk?
<dipnlik> orion_fr_24: don't try to disrupt every single rule in the channel ;-)
<JohnFlux> dipnlik: ;)
<nalioth> orion_fr_24: the ubuntuguide was at one time, a very good source of information, but it has not been updated in almost 3 revisions of ubuntu, and now it breaks ubuntu badly
<Hobbsee> hehe @ dipnlik
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: did you find them?
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: wget -m http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/pool-breezy/
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: there :)
<dodobrain> JohnFlux, err.. i seem to be having this strange difficulty where i see no kde d/l urls in the topic urls :(
<dodobrain> JohnFlux, thank you
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/pool-breezy/
<JohnFlux> doh
<JohnFlux>  KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9
<melonipoika> hi
<JohnFlux> that :)
<melonipoika> does anyone know how to boot from a usb hard disk?
<JohnFlux> melonipoika: it requires your bios to support it
<melonipoika> i am not sure if my bios is able to do so, i found that it is possible to boot from a usb 3 1/2 disk...
<JohnFlux> melonipoika: only some new ones do
<JohnFlux> melonipoika: ah if that works then i guess it might
<JohnFlux> melonipoika: just play about with it ;)  best i can say
<dodobrain> JohnFlux, :) anyway, i see its arranged as folders. so i just grab all of it. any idea how big it is?
<melonipoika> ok, i have not tryed it because i don't have one, i found that in the user guide, but i wasn't able with external disk
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: probably very big with the i18n  folder etc
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: why do you want to do this?
<dodobrain> JohnFlux, because i want to get only the i386 packages!
<JohnFlux> dodobrain: i mean why don't you install them normally?
<dipnlik> JohnFlux: he only wants to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on a machine with no internet connection
<nalioth> dodobrain: what are you after?
<dodobrain> JohnFlux, maybe you haven;t followed the conversation earlier. but i wanted to download the 3.5 packages for breezy and install on a machine with no internet connection
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<nalioth> dodobrain: then you'll need to a) download them all and sort them or b) write a nice wget script to only grab the i386 pkgs
<dodobrain> and none of my machines have any resemblance to debian. hence the problem. i want to get these debs and save them on a cd (or dvd if its bigger)
<ilba7r> dodobrain, just wonder if you can install them if you download kubuntu install cd and add it to repos
<dodobrain> ilba7r, thats what my brother was saying.
<dodobrain> prolly just get the kubuntu iso and install the debs from that
<nalioth> ilba7r: you can install from the kubuntu cd, yes.
<ilba7r> so i guess this is the easiest way dodobrain
<dodobrain> ilba7r, is that version 3.5 kde?
<dodobrain> or an older version
<ilba7r> dodobrain, i can not help you in this quest sorry
<sorush20> how do I make the .xmms folder viewable?
<ilba7r> though i doubt it
<Hobbsee> sorush20: konq, view, show hidden files
<dodobrain> so theres no dir on the servers with packages sorted by arch ?
<sorush20> Hobbsee: I know that part but I want them to be permanently viewable, and I want them to be viewable in xmms skin chooser browers window?
<Hobbsee> they are, until you turn showing hidden files off again...
<Hobbsee> apart from that, i'm not sure how you go about doing that
<melonipoika> could anyone paste his source.list, please? i get quite many errors and i don't knwo witch repos i should use....
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<melonipoika> thanks :D
<melonipoika> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nalioth> dodobrain: they are i386 and amd64 mixed together
<dodobrain> yeah i see that. i 'm just wondering why there aren't dummy arch dirs with symlinks to the the package?
<sorush20> kfloppyformatre doesnt' work as well as gnome floppy fomater why?
<thompa> hi
<ilba7r> hi
<thompa> im just downloading dapper alpha3
<ilba7r> !dapper
<Hobbsee> flight 3, you mean?
<ilba7r> !dapper
<thompa> yes
<ilba7r> ff ubotu send me pm
<ilba7r> !tell thompa about dapper
<thompa> i mostly need kmail
<dodobrain> what is dapper?
<thompa> just want to try it
<thompa> kde 3.5 is nice
<ilba7r> thompa read the warning ubotu sent
<thompa> use at own risk, right
<ilba7r> !tell thompa about dapper drake
<thompa> ive been using debain sid anyway
<thompa> ill make sure i back up
<thompa> thanks
<ilba7r> welcomed
<melonipoika> did any of you try to upgrade to dapper from breezy installation? i would like to know if it is working
<ilba7r> dapper is not mature yet melonipoika
<ilba7r> still in development phase
<sorush20> shoud this remove the directory? sudo rm -d /home/sorush3
<ilba7r> most probab though am not sure of the -d option
<ilba7r> yap will do it
<mah> hi :)
<Hobbsee> hi
<sorush20> well I keep getting the message that it can not be done?
<sorush20> can not remove is a directory
<dipnlik> sorush20: try rm -rf
<Hobbsee> just be careful where and when you use that command lol!
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: yeah yeah
<Hobbsee> :P
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: i saw this problem once in another channel
<Hobbsee> what, how to force remove?
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: a newbie asked some stupid question, someone replied with rm -rf /
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee>  hope the someone was banned or kicked for a while
<dipnlik> yeah yeah, of course
<Hobbsee> good
<Hobbsee> i've never tried that - but i have been known to use rm -rf * or rm -rf .*
<Hobbsee> both which work quite effectively - used both tonight, in fact
<dipnlik> the channel's /topic had something like "destrcutive commands will be banned" for like a month
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> not surprised
<Hobbsee> command to remove grub is also pretty harmful - even worse than the one you mentioned, because most people dont recognise t
<Hobbsee> *it
<Hobbsee> er, the entire mbr, i mean
<dipnlik> simple question. middle click the home button, home opens in a new tab. works with back and up too. but why it doesn't work with the Go button?
<shawkins> dipnlik: confused me here..
<shawkins> wait..
<shawkins> just figured it  :)
<dipnlik> shawkins: i wanted it to work on go to :(
<shawkins> dipnlik: yeah, one second
<shawkins> Konqueror correct?
<dipnlik> yes
<dipnlik> shawkins: i know ctrl enter opens the location in a new tab but i wanted a middle click in go for select-and-paste
<shawkins> dipnlik: I understand that
<shawkins> dipnlik: but I would think this is a bug... so I am searching the bug databases
<dipnlik> shawkins: hm, jut found out that dragging a tab to an empty space duplicates it, that surely helps
<dipnlik> shawkins: oh i see
<shawkins> dipnlik: yeah, I don't have experience with Konqueror much... I use command line for files most of the time so..... though every so often I get to use it, I never tried much with it
<visik7> how can I set correctly wine fonts ?
<dipnlik> shawkins: i am liking konqueror a lot, it is very powerful indeed. explorer.exe needs to learn A LOT
<shawkins> visik7: I think 'winecfg' will do that... but not 100% sure
<shawkins> dipnlik: I agree with you on that point, I have windows installed for one reason on one of my other computer, the game I like doesn't work anywhere else.... not even through wine
<shawkins> dipnlik: microsoft dropped IE when netscape lost the wars....
<dipnlik> shawkins: sad. but what game is that?
<dipnlik> shawkins: i have win at home because i share the computer with someone
<dipnlik> shawkins: and the person uses korean and japanese input methods that i have no idea how to install on linux
<shawkins> dipnlik: Starport GE...... www.starportgame.com... Its not a special 3D game, but its a sci-fi type thing, you get a space ship, can fight others, build colonies....
<icke> hi
<shawkins> dipnlik: I love the game, the name is prosoft there, I mod part of the forums, if you ever start to play drop me a line
<tmircea> hi al
<tmircea> all
<shawkins> dipnlik: As for those korean and japanese input methods, no clue either, but maybe I'll look for something like that.... I may yet become a host for a japanese guy
<shawkins> hello tmircea
<shawkins> and icke :)
<shawkins> visik7: http://www.sdconsult.no/linux/wine-doc/configuring.html
<shawkins> that one is better yet, tells you a little more on how to do it
<visik7> thankyou
<shawkins> scroll down to section 4.1.2.7... or search for it, it'll take you right there
<icke> Hi, i am looking for a tip. yesterday, Adept suddenly flipped, started using 100% CPU and more and more RAM and SWAP. I could not do anything except do a hard reboot. I did that, and i obviously lost all the changes i marked in Adept :(( . SO i was wondering if there are methods to "calm" a program somehow (via a console perhaps?) ?
<tmircea> renice
<tmircea> nice level
<tmircea> or kill
<shawkins> icke: what version are you using? dapper or breezy?
<shawkins> doesn't make a difference for the commands needed... but it'd help if its a bug or not
<icke> breezy
<shawkins> ok, one second
<shawkins> dipnlik: I just searched all the databases I could think of, for a bug.... which that sounds like, so I'd advise you to submit it
<dipnlik> shawkins: ok, thanks for the help :)
<shawkins> dipnlik: no problem
<shawkins> icke: when did it start having problems? right after you installed something or?
<icke> no, i was just browsing the list, marking some changes, and then all of a sudden, after i marked another change (forgot what exactly) it froze
<icke> though it may be of influence that i edited the sources.list file while having Adept open, although that did not seem to cause any trouble
<melonipoika_> guys, sometimes konqueror is showing system:media well, and some times not, any idea what can be wrong? i mean that some times, it shows all the hard disk partitions and usb drives, and i ca access them, and some times just the icon and i get an error when trying to open them...
<icke> melonipoika_: on my pc, media:/ never shows anything, but /media/ does
<tmircea> same for me
<tmircea> media is empty
<tmircea> fix this,dudes :)
<shawkins> icke: I really have no clue as to what could be wrong, been checking the bug lists..
<shawkins> media:/ works fine for me
<shawkins> using dapper though
<melonipoika_> icke, the same with me, but in mine, media:/ sometimes works as well :D
<icke> shawkins: It's not so much that the bug is so terrible, i was just wondering wether there is some way to "tame" a program gone wild
<shawkins> well that part I do not know
<melonipoika_> for me it was working when i installed it, and at some point it stoped working, but today was working fine for a while, until i had to reboot ::D
<shawkins> you'd have to have the system limit the program... because whatever the reason is for the usage in memory and such, will be from the program itself I'm sure
<shawkins> but hold on, I'll check
<icke> the KDE panel has an applet called "runaway process catcher"
<icke> that kills processes that uses excessive resources
<shawkins> but then his work will not be saved
<shawkins> http://lists.distributed.net/pipermail/rc5/2000-April/034420.html
<shawkins> try reading that, I don't understand part of it, maybe you will
<shawkins> theres a thing in there... pausing that app.... don't know if adept will do that
<shawkins> also, possibly try putting the computer to sleep for a few seconds may work as well
<shawkins> you would have to start the process by shell... but heres one http://www.seifried.org/security/index.php/Linux_Limiting_and_Monitoring_Users#Limiting_users
<shawkins> go down to the bash section
<shawkins> icke... those are for you, I'll be back in a minute
<icke> thanks shawkins, i am looking into the 'nice' command, that lowers priority of processes
<shawkins> icke: ok, well I've got to go for a bit, talk to you later
<blamm> join #poitiers
<jorik> when is dapper due ?
<shawkins> April I believe
<shawkins> however, it seems to be working just fine for me right now
<jorik> cool thx
<jorik> im thinkin maybe upgradin to kde 3.5 but i dont wanna break things ... waitin three months is probably a bit much tho
<DeadZed> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not change my resolution :(
<DeadZed> anyone ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DeadZed about fixres
<shawkins> DeadZed, can you use command line or? I can step you through it
<shawkins> jorik: I didn't have anything break here, worked fine for me
<shawkins> DeadZed: wait.. do you want to change to a differenst resolution, or is the one you want not showing?
<DeadZed> nalioth  nope ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto  didnt work either ... I told you thatdpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt work
<rwabel> has anyone also problems with kwin crashing in dapper when using "show desktop"?
<jorik> shawkins, cool, ill prolly give it a try then
<DeadZed> Hello ... anyone .. how can it be that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt change my screen settings ??
<DeadZed> where do I send bug reports?
<DeadZed> everyone dead here?
<Hobbsee> DeadZed: launchpad
<Hobbsee> ie. www.launchpad.net - it's called malone, the bug reporting bit
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Bugger all, i dunno
<Hobbsee> !bugs
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<DeadZed> !bugs
<shawkins> DeadZed, you are looking to change the current one that you are using? Or is the one you want not in the list of possibilities
<nalioth> DeadZed: editing your xorg.conf doesnt work eitehr?
<DeadZed> shawkins: I dont understand .. current what?
<DeadZed> nope, it doesnt
<shawkins> thats what I was going to ask
<shawkins> did you restart the computer
<shawkins> current resolution, sorry about that
<DeadZed> edited xorg.cong  .. left only 1200x 1000 smth option .. but still 640x320
<nalioth> or just restart your xserver?
<shawkins> did you restart?
<DeadZed> duh
<DeadZed> Im not that newb
<shawkins> well we have to ask :)
<DeadZed> :)
<DeadZed> really silly :) .. just dont get it how can resolution be 640x320 if there is only 1240x 768 option in xorg.conf ..
<visik7> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/it overlap the field "by " with "Italian statistics in Dapper" box with firefox konqueror opera and InternetExplorer
<shawkins> just to make sure.... mine has settings for each screen depth, did you change them all or the one for 24 or?
<DeadZed> all
<DeadZed> Can I upload my xorg.conf somewhere , plesase
<nalioth> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<flipjarg> !info k3b-mp3
<ubotu> k3b-mp3: (The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<halibut> Dapper flight 3 = unstable?
<visik7> yes
<Hobbsee> halibut: development - very unstable
<DeadZed> my xorg.conf .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7274 .. please help .. cannot change resolution in any way
<halibut> ok, so I want breezy?
<C-O-L-T> which office suite for linux lets me to modify pdf files?
<flipjarg> !info quantos
<Hobbsee> halibut: yes
<visik7> halibut: yes u sould
<flipjarg> Isn't there an html editor called quantos?
<Hobbsee> flipjarg: quanta
<visik7> DeadZed: what resolution do you want ?
<Hobbsee> IIRC
<flipjarg> dang, thanks.
<halibut> Hobbsee, does the DVD have anything more than the live cd and the install cd combined? the filesize suggests so
<Hobbsee> no problems
<yellowdart> flipjarg: yeah, it's in kdewebdev
<Hobbsee> um....dont remember at this time of the morning - it might have both gnome and kde on it, but dont quote me on that
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I have seen today the Fedora 5 Flight 2 and it was very impressing. I think even better in some ways than ubuntu. Fedora is better?
<flipjarg> yellowdart: Just installed it. :-) thanks
<DeadZed> visik7 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7274
<visik7> DeadZed: what resolution do you want ?
<abionnnn> hmmm anyone here experienced in upgrading the ATI firegl drivers?
<visik7> DeadZed: the answer isn't the config file
<DeadZed> the one that is in my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7274
<visik7> 1024x768 ?
<DeadZed> 1024x768
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: i've never tried fedora, but usually favorite linux distrobutions are subjectve
<visik7> so what's the problem ? what resolution do u want to change ?
<DeadZed> I want it to be 1024x768
<visik7> C-O-L-T: fedora hasn't apt
<visik7> and yum is not good as apt
<flipjarg> DeadZed: what are you trying to do?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: so what do you mean? I am asking that there are more apps for debian than for fedora?
<kkathman> Fedora is a good distro, but its just too subjective to say one is better than another
<C-O-L-T> visik7: it does not have a package manager?
<DeadZed> DeadZed is trying to change 640x320 resolution to 1024x768
<visik7> C-O-L-T: it has a package manager
<Hobbsee> kkathman: thankyou - brain is going hazy at 3.40 am lol!
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: yes it does
<flipjarg> was that his xorg.conf file?
<visik7> C-O-L-T: but apt is far better than yum
<DeadZed> DeadZed xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7274
<visik7> DeadZed: and the resolution that u see is ... ?
<kkathman> visik7:  an YaST is better than both
<visik7> kkathman: yast is gui
<DeadZed> jeesus christ man... scroll upwards a bit
<visik7> kkathman: and not scriptable
<kkathman> but the apt system isnt bad in ubuntu
<C-O-L-T> visik7: I see.
<icke> how can i check what version of KDE i have installed?
<kkathman> visik7: oh yes it is...you tried 10?
<C-O-L-T> visik7: I like Fedora cause it has a lot of packages included
<Hobbsee> icke: konversation --version
<visik7> icke: kcontrol
<flipjarg> DeadZed: have you been able to change the resolution with the display gui?
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: i hear you might like mandriva, as well then
<visik7> C-O-L-T: here in ubuntu there are 27000 packages if u enable universe and multiverse are they enough
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> should be enough
<kkathman> I think its closer to 17,000 right now in breezy (problem is that most are dated)
<DeadZed> flipjarg no .. there is only 640x320 option ... I think that there is no-one able to help me here .. just newbies chatting
<shawkins> kkathman is no newbie :)
<kkathman> but at the same time, dated means stable
<abionnnn> I'm trying to use the latest ATI firegl drivers, /var/log/Xor.log seems to indicate that DRI has been installed but glxinfo indicated mesa is being used
<visik7> DeadZed: the problen is that is not simple to understand your problem from a config file
<kkathman> shawkins: nope...been with it a bit  :)
<flipjarg> DeadZed: Alright. Before i go though, it may be the monitor model you've chosen.
<flipjarg> DeadZed: Good luck.
<abionnnn> any ideas?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I have never tried neither Mandriva nor Fedora just the live cd versions, and I have seen them I am using linux for 3 months, my first linux was xandros, and now kubuntu/ubuntu. I don't know which is the best for me. I have got used to ubuntu cause it is easy to use. But there are a lot of Linux distros so you have a choice, in your opinion should i remain at ubuntu?
<DeadZed> no one is able to help me again :(
<abionnnn> DeadZed: should try your luck in #debian :P
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  basically almost any distro is good, and solid its all in what your preferences are..if you use KDE they all will look alike pretty much anyway :)
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: there's a good distro-chooser...somewhere...
<abionnnn> if you can run Slackware, there's no point running anything else :P
<abionnnn> </bias>
<Hobbsee> hehe
<shawkins> ok kids, I'm going to head out for a bit, got some things to do, adios
<kkathman> except to put up with the arrogance of the slackware user community :)
<abionnnn> we're not arrogant, we're just smarter and we smell better
<abionnnn> :P
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118204
<kkathman> but as far as distros go...if you can configure Slack, you can do anything :)
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I tried first KDE and I changed to GNOME, I don't know why but I like it, I like it a lot
<shawkins> abionnnn just because I can run slackware doesn't mean I like it :)
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  all distros have both
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: in particular:  http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<shawkins> C-O-L-T: Its a matter of personal preference, I prefer KDE over Gnome, I like all the apps that come with it, notably kdevelop and the webdev package
<greniesa> 11
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: As far as I know ubuntu comes natively with gnome
<Hobbsee> it does
<shawkins> C-O-L-T which is why Kubuntu is here, it coms with KDE :)
<Hobbsee> and kubuntu comes wth kde - that' sthe difference between them
<shawkins> now I gotta go, adios
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: ubuntu does, kubuntu comes natively with KDE
<DerCorny> i dont quite understand the ubuntu versioning stuff
<visik7> DeadZed: try here http://www.ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/paidsupport
<kkathman> other sitros just give you that option during install time
<Hobbsee> DerCorny: what do you mean?
<kkathman> distros I mean
<jariep1_> i have one question about php-mysql module... phpmyadmin seems to work in accessing mysql but phpinfo doesn't show mysql, why?
<Hobbsee> as in, what in particular?
<yellowdart> shawkins: speaking of kdevelop and quanta...any idea how to integrate ruby on rails with either? or am i stuck with eclipse for an IDE
<DerCorny> let's say i install 5.10 that comes with kde 3.4.3 (iirc), but kde 3.5 is out - to get 3.5 i'll either have to wait for 6.04 or use a 3rd party repro, right?
<kkathman> jariep1_: if it doesnt there is something wrong
<jariep1_> kkathman, i think so, but not sure where to start
<kkathman> jariep1_: go back through your php/mysql setup
<jariep1_> ok
* Hobbsee does the distro quiz, to see what it finds
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I see
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I see
<C-O-L-T> I like ubuntu
<C-O-L-T> I am just curious
<Hentai^XP> oh no
<Hentai^XP> distro quiz? Hobbsee link ob that?
<Hobbsee>  http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<abionnnn> Ubuntu is great until you try to install the latest ATI drivers :P
<Hobbsee> scroll up :P
<Hentai^XP> oh ok
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: I believe that ubuntu is very easy to install, works with more hardware standardly, and is one of the best "out of the box" distros.  Every distro has its own pros and cons. I suggest you stick with one for a while, get used to Linux and its commands, before trying others.
<abionnnn> Then again, every distro is great until you try to install the latest ATI drivers
<Hentai^XP> Hobbsee got a score yet?
<Hobbsee> hehe, i've heard bad things about ati drivers lol
<Hobbsee> no, still doing it
<Hentai^XP> kk
<kkathman> ATI = linux unfriendly
<visik7> abionnnn: I installed it cleanly
<kkathman> most of the time
<Hobbsee> hehehe!
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: probably you are right. I got used to ubuntu, probably it would be hard to switch to a non debian based distro
<Hobbsee> in order:  kubuntu, SuSE, Debian, Mepis, Mandriva
<Hobbsee> Hentai^XP: ^
<abionnnn> visik7: latest? Hmmm how'd you go about it?
<Hentai^XP> kk Hobbsee soon hopefully I'll find mine out too
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: its not hard to switch, the main things you'll tackle are usually in how packages are managed and how to get them.. Debian does it one way, SuSE and Fedora do it differently...etc
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: but if all you do is surf the net, do email..and a few admin tasks, theres almost no difference
<abionnnn> and slackware doesn't do it at all
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: one thing you WILL find, is that the ubuntu community and support is FAR FAR superior to any other distro hands down
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I don't just surf the net and so on, I am using graphic software, office suites, and a so oin
<abionnnn> kkathman: don't know about that :P
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  those are pretty common too
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I have noticed this, that ubuntu has a big support community
<kkathman> abionnnn: I DO know that
<jariep1_> kkathamn, everything is installed php4 MySQL 4.0 php-mysql, what should I look for?
<abionnnn> kkathman: it's hard to compete with debian's community
<abionnnn> even though ubuntu is a derivative
<Hentai^XP> Hobbsee -> SuSE, Debian, Fedora, Foresight Linux
<Hobbsee> lol ok then
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: thanks for the ldc link, my results were Debian, Kubuntu, Mepis and SuSE, so i'll stick with Kubuntu :)
<Hentai^XP> what did you think I'd get Hobbsee ?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: its not just the support, its the community and the ATTITUDE (abionnnn)
<Hobbsee> dipnlik: hehe!  i've always gotten kubuntu as first - not sure why
<abionnnn> yeah I like what I see with Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Hentai^XP: no idea, really
<DeadZed> C-O-L-T Ubuntu has one of the best sorted documtation and community ... Gentoo has the most active community
<Hentai^XP> lol me either
<kkathman> In my experience, Debian and Slack are not friendly and are very arrogant
<kkathman> but thats my experience YMMV
<Hentai^XP> I'm friendly kkathman
<abionnnn> I'll still use slackware myself because it suits me better, but if I'm installing linux for someone else I don't see a better choice other than Ubuntu
<jariep1_> kkathman, that's my experience too
<DeadZed> kkathman Debian people in IRC are EXTREMELY arrogant
<abionnnn> kkathman, heyyyyy that's not true :P you just have to ask the right way with slackers
<abionnnn> debians *are* arrogant though
<abionnnn> but usually they're more skillful
<abionnnn> which is perplexing to me...
<jariep1_> everytime i asked a question they told me to read the man pages, as a newbie that's not easy
<abionnnn> *shrug*
<Hentai^XP> I do hate man pages
<C-O-L-T> DeadZed: I see
* DeadZed has ALWAYS received solutions from Gentoo community .. 
<DeadZed> I even go to #Gentoo with my debian questions sometimes .. they always help :)
<jariep1_> so, where do I start, how do i check the setup?
<kkathman> abionnnn: Like I said, its just my experience... the #suse channel is full of adolescents that talk about pizza and games most of the time...so ... hehe
<kkathman> abionnnn: if I need help in something I want to get someone to help, not berate and laugh because I might be a newbie...thats the problem I have in debian and slack
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: don't you think that suse is the most powerfull?
<C-O-L-T> distro?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: no, not really...they all are built on the same backbone and run the same apps...why would one be "more powerful" than the other?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: cause it is 5 cd
<abionnnn_> Hentai^XP, you realise that you should learn how to read man pages
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: or the core system is just 1
<abionnnn_> I don't know what turns people away from CLI
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  That just means they allow you to get apps off the CDs instead on online repos
<C-O-L-T> and the others are just packages?
<Hentai^XP> abionnnn I said I don't like man pages
<Hentai^XP> not that I don't like using the CLI
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  but, dont you want the most current versions of the apps that your kernel can run??  Those usually arent on the CDs
<jariep1_> kkathman, i have everything installed, packages are not broken, where should I start checking php/mysql setup?
<Hentai^XP> I think "help" on VMS is a better way
<abionnnn_> HEHEHE :) Can't argue with you there!
<HeadUp`> yo yo yo all
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: all these distros try to lure you with these multiple CDs...big deal...all I need is to install the system, and then have access to the repository right?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: yes you are right, that I want the current versions of all the apps. But the main problem is that in the Linux world in every 3 months there is a new version of any program.
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: yes, and you have to be smart about it. One doesnt always migrate to a new release just because a minor version level changes
<DeadZed> C-O-L-T please get some basic linux knowledge first
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: but, for instance, SUSE10 CD's install KDE 3.4.0 (not 3.4.3 like ubuntu). All those apps on those 5 CDs are all out of date. So really they did me no good (but to someone that didnt know that, its no big deal)
<HeadUp`> does someone can help me about kde and a mx510 mouse ?
<Hobbsee> that's always seemed odd to me - why would you want all the stuff on cd, when it all gets out of date so quickly?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: the main problem for example with me is that I don't have a so fast net connection, that is why at me there is a problem to update my system
<DeadZed> C-O-L-T if you'd put all debian (linux) apps on cd-s ... not repos .. you'd get 100-s of cd-s
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  I think it would be very nice to have a CD set of apps but your point is very well taken
<Hobbsee> very true
<kkathman> and was the point I was making
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: well with a CD set you dont solve that problem really, except with an initial load of an app I suppose
<HeadUp`> does someone can help me about kde and a mx510 mouse ?
<kkathman> but as soon as you upgrade...you are reliant on your net
<HeadUp`> does someone can help me about kde and a mx510 mouse ?
<C-O-L-T> DeadZed: i see, I would like just the basic ones in 3 cd's included ubuntu too
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I know
<DeadZed> C-O-L-T download and burn those then
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: now I updated my system and evevrything is fine
<kkathman> I dont disagree that ubuntu should, at some point, think about having CD sets
<DeadZed> or order those debian cd-s
<kkathman> DeadZed: yeah how many now...like 1000 ??
<kkathman> I exaggerate :)
<DeadZed> How do Ubuntu packages differ from debian ones anyway
<DeadZed> they prolly dont I think
<C-O-L-T> DeadZed: I understadn
<kkathman> seriously I think there are like 25 or something
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: Anyway I am waiting the new ubuntu / kubuntu release
<kkathman> DeadZed: they do differ. you cant mix debian packages with *ubuntu
<DeadZed> I have
<DeadZed> with great success ... who told you that you cant
<kkathman> DeadZed: you have
<kkathman> its not a good idea
<kkathman> did you get packages or debs ?
<kkathman> big difference
<larsivi> If the packages don't depend on binary compatibility with others, it usually works, but you never know when they don't
<DeadZed> I mix ubuntu, debian, xandros, mepis and other debian distro repositories
<kkathman> if you put debian packages in your repos - you WILL break your system eventually
<kkathman> but if all you are doing is dl debs and dpkg -i   then thats fine
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: have you heard about Thinkfree Office?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: nope
<DeadZed> I broke ubuntu  on my test pc actually :)
<HeadUp`> i need help
<HeadUp`> can somenone answer
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: just write to google. Look after it. It looks and feels really like Ms Office 2003 how can be that possible
<HeadUp`> brr
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: it is made by ms corporation or how?
<kkathman> ohhh hmmm M$
<kkathman> hehe
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: it is really like MS OFFICE, I am using this thinkfree
* aseigo notes that thinkfree office isn't Free or free
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: cause I have taken the European Computer Driving Licence for ms office,and now I am almost lost in open office. I can not find everything
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: so is thinkfree some derivitive of the Office Suite?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I don't know what is it, but it is ms office on the same name
<C-O-L-T> on another name
<C-O-L-T> under
<C-O-L-T> another name
<kkathman> ok
<DeadZed> HeadUp` what you want
<abionnnn_> well ATI's drivers are working
<HeadUp`> DeadZed , i need to change my mouse to 800dpi at every boot
<abionnnn> funnily enough they will only compile with libstdc++5
<abionnnn> funnier still, ubuntu opts not to install it by default ... :P
<DeadZed> HeadUp`: what does that mean?
<HeadUp`> i got a mx510
<HeadUp`> and it's a 800dpi mouse
<HeadUp`> in kde
<DeadZed> nevermind .. I wouldnt understand :)
<HeadUp`> :(
<DeadZed> HeadUp`: what about google or linux forums ?
<HeadUp`> so foggy :/
<larsivi> HeadUp`: I think it is a X setting, but I have no idea where
<HeadUp`> not in xorg.conf
<larsivi> You could see if your Xorg.conf already has any such settins
<larsivi> ah, ok
<HeadUp`> it's a low level setting or it was until few month
<jariep1_> can somebody help me out troubleshoot why mysql doesn't show up in my phpinfo page, even after i installed it?
<DeadZed> jariep1_:  isnt this #mysql question? (though DeadZed isnt a mod here :) )
<Hobbsee> DeadZed: you're still pointing to the correct place for where to get information
<Hobbsee> hardly like you need mod powers to do that
<DexterF> heya
<Hobbsee> hi
<DexterF> can I upgrade Kubuntu to DF3 like I can upgrade Ubuntu?
<kkathman> dexter: if you want to take that risk
<DexterF> it's not my production system, so it doesn't matter much
<DexterF> its a tinker installation
<kkathman> Dapper still is very very rough so unless you intend to aid in development or packaging, it might not be in your best interest because of stability issues.
<kkathman> ahh in that case sure
<kkathman> put it in a sep partition and go for it
<DexterF> i already have 5.10 installed, i only need to adapt sources and go fo rit
<DexterF> main reason is im hot for testing X7.0 with r300
<Hobbsee> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kkathman> DexterF yah just change your sources.list to dapper and do an update and dist-upgrade... or create a Dapper F3 disk I guess
<DexterF> i bet it'll explode
* DexterF likes explosions
<kkathman> I dont think anything there is flammable
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee likes the idea of exploding computers
<Hobbsee> as long as it's not my computer!
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  has a habit of defenestrating computers tho
<Hobbsee> hehe...
<Hobbsee> not my own though
<kkathman> true
<Hentai^XP> she wants mine dead
<Hentai^XP> :(
<kkathman> just other people's
<Hentai^XP> hmm which reminds me
<Hentai^XP> 486
<DexterF> you run an antiques shop?
<Hentai^XP> um no
<Hentai^XP> Its just waiting for a install of xp
<weedar> after doing that you should try walking on water, it should be a breeze
<Hentai^XP> .....
<kkathman> weedar:  you cant imagine the thing Hentai^XP has done :)
<weedar> well if the handle has anything to do with it I guess it involves tentacles? :)
<weedar> the/his
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hentai^XP> what? when?
<PupenoL> Hello.
<weedar> uh-oh, I followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo and thus installed an older java version
<chx> i know it's a lame question but... how stable is Dapper? I mean, I know it's just a test version but... alpha quality? beta?
<Hobbsee> chx: depends on the day, and what you have installed
<JakubS> Riddell: ping
<chx> Hobbsee: on the day...?
<Riddell> JakubS: hi
<JakubS> hello
<Riddell> chx: flight-3 is quite usable
<Hobbsee> chx: well, on whatever updates are being done - if there's a major lib transition, like there was a couple of months ago, you learn to live without a GUI, or find somethign else to use
<JakubS> i think that libnss-mdns should be made dependency for kdnssd-avahi
<chx> Riddell: I dunno why, but I lean to believe _you_ in that :P
<JakubS> when service on LAN is discovered kdnssd will return hostname.local address and without mdns resolver application won't be able to resolve and use it
<Riddell> Package libnss-mdns is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Riddell> JakubS: what is it ment to be?
<Hobbsee> chx: that would be because you can probably find his address fairly easily, and visit with flaming pitchforks if he's pulling your leg about dapper stability :P
<JakubS> huh? i just removed and reinstalled it
<abionnnn> what's with this: (gnomemeeting:10746): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<abionnnn> hong kong isn't supported?? :P
<Riddell> JakubS: hang on, I don't have universe, my fault...
<JakubS> ups, i guess package from main depending on package from universe is a problem, right?
<abionnnn> how do you go about changing your locale in this ubuntu thingy
<Riddell> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<P3L|C4N0> hi people
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: how to make root, cause I can not install crossover office with sudo
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  anything you do at root can be done with sudo
<kkathman> thats its purpose
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: this not believe me
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: it has written crossover to me to use root and not sudo
<kkathman> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<abionnnn> Riddell: hardy har har? :P Package `locale' is not installed and no info is available.
<Riddell> locales
<abionnnn> ah
<jariep1__> kkathman, can you take a look at my phpinfo file? http://68.91.27.174/lucind/info.php
<jariep1__> if it helps
<jariep1__> not sure why mysql doesn't show up
<kkathman> jariep1__:  that comes back Page Not FOund
<jariep1__> ok hold on
<chx> Hobbsee: that's be pretty hard to do. Scotland is far from here and they do not allow pitchforks on planes these days.
<Hobbsee> drive?  and swim?
<kkathman> jariep1__: I dunno, the procedure for installing apache2, php and mysql in my admin book is about 15 pages, so anything could have gone wrong :)
<jariep1__> oh oops
<kkathman> jariep1__: that why I used xampp :)
<jariep1__> oh ok
<jariep1__> kkathman, can I install xxamp through apt-get?
<chx> i wonder http://jriddell.org/ is this the same Riddell ?
<kkathman> jariep1__:  no
<seashell11> kkathman: What is xampp? because I am trying to get a web server with php sql running here
<Hobbsee> chx: i think it is
<jariep1__> ok i made a typo on the url
<Riddell> JakubS: I've installed libnss-mdns but dig still doesn't resolve weeny.local (where my computer is called weeny)
<kkathman> seashell11: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<kkathman> thats what I used when I wanted a test server with php/mysql/apache...it worked great for me
<kkathman> YMMV
<icke> hello; i installed a few programs that should be in the KDe menu, but are not there. I know that there is a program that can search for these programs and add them to the menu, but i forgot what that is called, does anyone here know?
<JakubS> hm, i know it does not require avahi for resolving but i guess it needs to be started to announce this name
<seashell11> icke: try kappfinder
<Riddell> JakubS: I installed avahi-daemon too
<jariep1__> kkathman, how do you convert the xampp into a deb ?
<kkathman> jariep1__: I dont think you have to
<jariep1__> ok
<kkathman> if you want to try it
<kkathman> remove your other stuff first, I think
<jariep1__> ok
<kkathman> then go to http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html  and read the instructions..they are very easy
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: how to login as root. I need it
<kkathman> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<chx> Hobbsee: well, at least they are close relatives, because their name and phone numbers match :P
<Hobbsee> lol
<icke> [19:01:53]  <seashell11> icke: try kappfinder <- thanks, that was what i was looking for
<JakubS> C-O-L-T: sudo bash
<seashell11> C-O-L-T: sudo -i like it says on the link ubotu gave you
<JakubS> Riddell: sudo avahi-daemon --debug      confirms that name 'weeny.local' is used?
* kkathman does NOT advocate the use of root in ubuntu/kubuntu systems :)
<seashell11> * fully supports kkathman *
<Insomnia1-> break the rules, break your system, learn from it (:
<kkathman> bingo
<kkathman> absolutely, so please go out and totally lunch your system...we need more knowledge :)
<JakubS> kkathman: it is kinda hard to write int /sys or /proc files just with sudo
<JakubS> s/int/into/
<Riddell> JakubS: ooh, it does work
<Riddell> JakubS: just not with dig
<kkathman> JakubS: yah well if yer doing that, you probably can be trusted with a root too...most people cant :)
<JakubS> hey, i even trusted my younger sister with root password :-)
<abionnnn> hmmm I think my locale is seriously screwed up
<abionnnn> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<abattoir> hello...
<abattoir> i am having problems with wireless connections
<Hobbsee> JakubS: you're very brave then!
<kkathman> hello abattoir :)
<abattoir> i had breezy, upgraded to dapper
* kkathman immediately passes abattoir to Hobbsee :)
<abattoir> hello kkathman
<JakubS> Hobbsee: nah, i just setup her second box and told to do what she wants with it - just to not expect me to fix her mess afterwards :-)
<halibut> Is there something like a CVS program but for videos? (.avi file)
<Hobbsee> with wireless?  dont look at me - i dont deal in wireless connections!
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<JakubS> very effective restraint
<Hobbsee> abattoir: what's the name of the wireless protocol?  like ethernet is eth0?
<abattoir> wlan0
<kkathman> awww Hobbsee and I thought we connected SO well :(
<Hobbsee> hehe
<seashell11> Hobbsee: or ath0
<Hobbsee> abattoir: ok, i might know the solution to this
<Hobbsee> in /etc/network/interfaces, make sure there's a line in there that says auto wlan0
<Hobbsee> if that doesnt work when you reboot, replace wlan0 that you just put in with ath0
<abattoir> Hobbsee: that fixes the startup issue rite?
<Hobbsee> if you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file, i can probably tell you where to put it, and which it is
<Hobbsee> yep
<abattoir> but the connection is a bit erratic...
<Hobbsee> kkathman: you were right, i probably can fix this one lol - same trouble with eth0 connections
<abattoir> i mean, it connects to the network, but i cant see the ip address
<kkathman> yah see I knew you were the ONE  (call her Neo)
<abattoir> works fine on my Mandriva 64bit though
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's something that seems to get screwed up in dapper, for some warped reason
<kkathman> abattoir: funny about that, recently there were several 5.10 updates through Adept that killed DHCP - I never have figured that one out :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guys, i am trying to install matlab on linux. i had success but it crashes VERY OFTEN
<Tallia1Kubuntu> [19:12]  <Tallia1Kubuntu> at this page: http://www.me.ucsb.edu/~moehlis/ME17/matlab_home.html there's the message that i got
<Tallia1Kubuntu> [19:12]  <Tallia1Kubuntu> the guide tells me that i can ignore it but when that error happens my matlab crashes..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> [19:13]  --> azhax has joined this channel. (n=azhax@60.51.71.131)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> [19:13]  <Tallia1Kubuntu> is that an X error and is there a way to set a "continue on errors" instead of "exit on errors"?
<kkathman> my same box and network utilizes DHCP fine under SuSE tho
<abattoir> kkathman: but it didnt work well with breeze either
<kkathman> Tallia1Kubuntu: PLEASE use the pastbin!
<abattoir> i meant breezy... sorry
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry, i didn't want to write it again. :)
<Hobbsee> ah, well if it didnt work with breezy, it probably wasnt that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you see my question?
<leafw> how can one know which runlevel is currently in use ?
<kkathman> leafw check your dmesg that should tell you
<leafw> thanks
<kkathman> but I'd wager if you are KDE its run level 2
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kkathman: ? :)
<leafw> I'm in kde
<kkathman> Tallia1Kubuntu: ?
<jariep1__> kkathman, can I use checkinstall with xampp, where can i go to read how?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kkathman: is there a way to change the behaviour on error?
<leafw> I haven't reboot in months, the dmesg log doesn't start with a booting log sequence
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in case of error*
<leafw> kkathman: is there any other way?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or i have to find another matlab installer?
<kkathman> jariep1__: sigh you dont really need to make a deb or checkinstall :)
<abattoir> Hobbsee: I checked /etc/network/interfaces.... it does have 'auto wlan0'... it also has 'wireless-essid NETGEAR', i assume, that this means at startup it always tries to connect to NETGEAR.. right?
<kkathman> leafw:  lemme check something
<jariep1__> kkathman, only thing is if i install xampp, i won't be able to remove it, if i want to upgrade or change something
<Hobbsee> abattoir: probably
<abattoir> have any idea if i can also put in encryption details?
<kkathman> leafw: type    runlevel at your console and see if that works
<bryan> anyone here have any opinions on fedora?
<leafw> kkathman: thanks, it did.
<leafw> kkathman: you were right: kde runs on level 2
<leafw> it's time to mess with runlevels and disable all the stuff I don't use (bluetooth, what not)
<kkathman> bryan: what are you looking for in a distro?
<bryan> a stable desktop os that is going to run the latest opensource software
<seashell11> bryan: then ubuntu has it
<kkathman> bryan: most of the major Linux distros work well and will fit that criteria, most will boot out of the box, and run OSS.
<kkathman> its really a matter of preference, bryan
<bryan> what are the differences between fedora and ubuntu? (besides obvious..)
<kkathman> ubuntu probably is one of the easiest to install and get on line with, and hands down has the best user community
<kkathman> bryan: mostly package management
<bryan> ok, i'm runnign ubuntu now, and i have found the package management to be excellent
<kkathman> bryan: Fedora is basically RedHat, so it uses the RPM system of package management, whereas ubuntu follows the Debian way and uses APT_GET
<ROBOd> hello
<bryan> one thing i noticed was that i can install the RPM package management
<ROBOd> i have ubuntu 5.10
<bryan> is that generally a good thing to do on a ubuntu distro?
<ROBOd> and i want to try out kubuntu and i want to see kde 3.5
<ROBOd> i've installed the meta-package KDE
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> it has been said that kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<ROBOd> i didn't know about kubuntu-desktop
<seashell11> bryan: it would be better to try alien
<ROBOd> now ... why I didn't get kde 3.5?
<ROBOd> i have kde 3.4 only
<bryan> what package types can alien handle?
<ROBOd> and i enabled all repositories
<Hobbsee> ROBOd: because it was released after feature freeze
<Hobbsee> !tell ROBOd about kde3.5
<seashell11> ubotu tell bryan about alien
<ROBOd> thanks
<bryan> i just read a short description of alien... so it will basically allow me to convert rpm files, etc into debian packages?
<ROBOd> is it safe to add that source and install kde 3.5 from that? on my ubuntu 5.10
<leafw> what is lvm ?
<ROBOd> will it nicely upgrade my kde 3.4 or i have to remove it first?
<seashell11> bryan: yes you can install rpms with alien though it is better to install the .deb version if you can find one
<kkathman> ROBOd:  it will upgrade...just be sure to follow the examples exactly
<ROBOd> follow which examples? ...
<ROBOd> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<ROBOd> there's only a line to add ... and pick kubuntu-desktop for installation from synaptic
<ROBOd> i'll also add the signatures
<jariep1__> does checkinstall only work for sources or can it be used with binaries?
<DexterF> well, if there's a Makefile that just copies binaries, checkinstall could handl eit
<bryan> is there a way to get a package set for ubuntu that contains an updated version of each package?
<DexterF> after all, it "just" makes a protocol of make install or whatever command calls installation
<Hobbsee> jariep1__: why would you want to use checkinstall on a binary?
<bryan> for example, i just installed ubuntu, but the version of firefox it ccomes with is 1.07... way too old for this guy
<jariep1__> oops, ok am learning
<DexterF> bryan: get familiar with synaptic
<DexterF> or aptitude
<bryan> synaptic still only shows firefox 1.07 as the latest version
<yellowdart> bryan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bryan> thanks, that's just what i needed
<hawking> how can i find out what program is blocking the sound?
<hawking> I mean the others give busy message
<yellowdart> bryan: here's a lot more docs like that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<cerbero> i want to download kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso using jigdo so i need the URL of the mirror
<apokryphos> cerbero: go to the download page for it, then
<jariep1__> is there a facility for removing xampp easily, since it's a tarball?
<triode> hello. Where can I find information on setting up a home network for file/printer sharing? (I'm using Kubuntu 5.10 on all computers of the network but would also like to add windowsxp computers to the network)
<Hobbsee> !samba
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Hobbsee> triode: ^
<triode> thanks! (noob here!)
<Riddell> JakubS: it's waiting to be reviewed https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportLibnssMdns
<Riddell> JakubS: I'll add it to the kubuntu seed
<halibut> I have a ubuntu install CD, can I install kubuntu with this?
<iantec> why cant i be a su? italways says conversation with su failed
<seashell11> halibut: yes, do a server install and then install kubuntu-desktop after it is running
<seashell11> ubotu tell iantec about root
<halibut> seashell11, will that definitely work exactly as a kubuntu install?
<halibut> Could I just do a normal install and then remove gnome afterwards?
<iantec> i mean i cant even run synaptic
<Hobbsee> you could, but it's probably quicker to do a server install, with kubuntu-desktop
<halibut> I am not so good with apt so I dont want to have to install kubuntu-desktop from the CL
<iantec> but before i was able to run it
<Hobbsee> iantec: yes, because you had gnome desktop on there
<seashell11> halibut: if you don't want gnome doing a server install and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will do what you want
<iantec> so i need to go back to gnome? is that it?
<Hobbsee> iantec: all you'd have to do, is do the server install, then when it all finishes, go "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" hit enter, wait, then login
<seashell11> it will be exactly the same as a kubuntu cd would install it
<iantec> i already have kubuntu....i switched from gnom,e to kde using synaptic but now i cant use synaptic
<halibut> ok
<leafw> how can one reboot into a particular runlevel, or have the booting sequence stop to ask the user whcich runlevel to run after the rdS ?
<yellowdart> iantec: what is your problem exactly? not enough permissions or does synaptic not load at all?
<Gentix> I've got some nvidia crap problems:
<Gentix> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Gentix> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Gentix> this happend after i tried to install the latest drivers from nvidia.com I got problems with those and so reinstalled ubuntu's version drivers
<Gentix> now i get that error
<Gentix> I've got some nvidia crap problems:
<Gentix> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Gentix> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Gentix> this happend after i tried to install the latest drivers from nvidia.com I got problems with those and so reinstalled ubuntu's version drivers
<Gentix> now i get that error
<seashell11> hmm.... maybe if Gentix would wash the crap off his video card it would help? :-D
<iantec> for some reason root has been blocked since ive been trying to access it
<Chousuke> iantec: are you using sudo?
<seashell11> iantec did you try: kdesu synaptic
<iantec> no....where can i find that sorry im real new and really confused...
<Hobbsee> iantec: alt+f2
<iantec> conversation failed with su
<leafw> how can one reboot into a particular runlevel, or have the booting sequence stop to ask the user whcich runlevel to run after the rdS ?
<yellowdart> iantec: you should be able to run 'sudo synaptic' from a terminal
<jariep1__> ok, I want to install xampp, but xaqmpp comes with phpmyadmin, so I am having a bug which won't let me uninstall phpmyadmin... how do i remove it from the system so I can install XAMPP?
<jariep1__> so it doesn't show up in apt?
<yellowdart> iantec: or kdesu like seashell11 says
<jariep1__> if I remove phpmyadmin manually, will it still show up in adept?
<iantec> but im not really good at terminals i mean its really frustrating,,,, ive been reading a lot but still i cant perform such simple task... oh i guess i just have to learn more
<yellowdart> iantec: ok...try this...browse to Synaptic on your K menu...right click and select "edit item"
<seashell11> iantec press alt+f2 and then enter in kdesu synaptic
<iantec> yes i did that alreadt seashell.... an error message showed up and said conversation failed with su
<yellowdart> iantec: check the box "run as different user" leave it empt and save
<seashell11> iantech try yellowdart 's way
<yellowdart> then try to run from the menu and it should ask for a password
<iantec> what do you mean?
<yellowdart> iantec: i'll walk you through it
<iantec> k
<yellowdart> iantec: go to "synaptic" in your menu...right-click and select "edit item"
<iantec> ok
<yellowdart> iantec: a window should come up with all your menu items
<iantec> yes im there now
<yellowdart> iantec: check the box on the lower right that says "run as different user"
<iantec> yes it is marked with an x
<yellowdart> iantec: leave the fields empty and save
<iantec> ok
<yellowdart> try to run synaptic from the menu now...that should work
<yellowdart> iantec: if not..i suggest installing kpackage
<yellowdart> iantec: and doing the same steps to "run as different user"
<seashell11> iantec: try gksudo synaptic
<iantec> sorry kde su
<iantec> cvonversation with kde failed
<iantec> well anyway thanks for the hel i guess i messed my os up
<iantec> il just get a fresh install tom
<yellowdart> iantec: can you still access synaptic from gnome?
<seashell11> hope you get it working iantec :-)
<iantec> it wont work either
<sampan> iantec, can you try: sudo adept-updater ... after a fresh breezy install, i had those same 'conversation with su' errors until i updated my system
<sampan> (actually it was changing my timezone that initiated it, but then i couldn't run anything with kdesu ... i think it all was a part of that admin mode bug b/c the same updates that fixed the admin mode bug fixed kdesu/clock/adept errors for me)
<nunnu> hi
<nunnu> doesn't kubuntu have something like synaptic??
<HeadUp`> et.merc
<HeadUp`> et.merc
<trappist> nunnu: it has synaptic
<nunnu> i just installed kubuntu and I can't find synaptic nor kynaptic
<HeadUp`> !test!
<ubotu> Crashed.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<Hobbsee> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<nunnu> !test
<nunnu> irw
<nunnu> naljakas
<kkathman> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks kkathman :)
<ArthurB> Hi, is anyone successfully running stunnel4 here ?
<HeadUp`> jOr et.merc
<angasule> my font sizes seem to be screwed up, what could be changing the font sizes? is there a delta for that?
<tech9iner> moin kMateyzzzz ;] 
<kkathman> hey tech9iner :)
* tech9iner notes bit late his clock @ 12:01.. alas.. ;] 
* tech9iner nods n waves 2 kkathman 
<kkathman> oooo late!
<tech9iner> sardonically hilARIOUS lol.. Patch this! Musings on Microsoft's Windows patching.. http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS7350372195.html
<tech9iner> albeit sad for unreasonably prevalent windBLOWz users / dependents ;[..
<galorin> I'm on kubuntu breezy, setting up a HTPC.  How do I set up the system to do suspend to ram, and suspend to disk
<galorin> ?
<Mias> hi
<Mias> my kubuntu 5.10 installer hangs on tzconfig and user- config, what can I do?
<Mias> freshly burned on cd
<tech9iner> sadly.. personal exper my end impels me to reburn AFTER confirming iso downloaded's checksum matches Mias ;[..
<Mias> tech9iner: I don't understand (no native english speaker)
<tech9iner> also.. depending on your burner hardware and cd-r / cd-rw media quality Mias .. on occasion i was forced to manually slow down burn speeds to help assure resulting file integrity
<tech9iner> sorry Mias .. 1. make sure checksum matches on downloaded iso
<tech9iner> Mias: if checksum is good.. then try reburning to media at slower burn speeds than auto configs
<Mias> tech9iner: I never had problems with burning with 8x, but maybe thats it
<tech9iner> and checksum confirms Mias ?
<Mias> tech9iner: ok *checking*
<Mias> shouldn't it be possible to boot from this image directly, btw? with lilo and mkisofs?
<Mias> md5sum DL/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso gives me the correct md5sum
<abionnnn> heh kubuntu's libsdl package doesn't have all the headers :P
<abionnnn> (SDL_image.h for one...)
<pv_> abionnnn, it is not a part of the SDL library
<pv_> try libsdl-image1.2-dev
<abionnnn> cool ta
<Mias> tech9iner: is there no other solution?
<Mias> hi Zappa :) some friends use to call me so
<tech9iner> Mias: have you now reburned slower speeds yet? my last idea here guv.. good luck
<Mias> tech9iner: no, not yet.. guv?
* tech9iner had to reburn his kubuntu install discs 2x b4 it completed here ;[.. ;] ] 
<Mias> b4??
<tech9iner> Mias: guv as in 'guv'ner' uk slang for 'dude' rofl
<tech9iner> b4 = before Mias sorry chap
<Mias> tech9iner: hehe
<tech9iner> no native language kubuntu irc channel i take it eh Mias ;] 
<tech9iner> oh and btw Mias .. perhaps a class or two in beginner YODA SPEAK would help in your attempts to communicate w dumkopf tech9iner? rofl
<seashell11> !run
* ubotu runs away and tramples seashell11 in the process. Poor seashell11
<Mias> yoda? err
<Mias> tech9iner: shouldn't it be possible to boot from this image directly, btw? with lilo and mkisofs?
<tech9iner> 'b4' you ask Mias rofl.. Yoda is character in starwars triligy rofl
<Mias> ah I c.. we had a politician here called Yagoda..
<tech9iner> Mias bad source for such booting questions here chum.. never tried this end ;] .. either install via iso burned discs or http/ftp network isntalls my only experience / kb here mate
<tech9iner> kb = knowledge base btw Mias rofl
<tech9iner> which reminds me Mias .. letsee if this translates / parsable your end mate.. difference tween cowboy boots and politician's cowboy boots?..
<tech9iner> Mias: the cowboy boots have the sh!t on the outside! ;] ] ] 
<Mias> rofl
* Zappa yawns
* tech9iner 's work here is done!!! ;] 
<seashell11> tech9iner: that jokes getting kinda old by now lol :-)
<tech9iner> granted.. but i had new blood so sue me rofl
<tech9iner> know how politicians are similar to baby diapers then seashell11 ? hummmmm?? /me holds freshly baited carrot just outta reach of seashell11 rofl
<seashell11> tech9iner: maybe they both got shit on the inside?
<tech9iner> close but no cigar.. hehe
<tech9iner> both need frequent and rapid changes.. for the same reasons!! yuk yuk har har
<jasonk> Ok guys, I have a stumper for you :)
<jasonk> whenevr I vi a file as my own user, when I go to quit vi, I get a kernel panic
* tech9iner raises right hand and swears to lay off boring yuks for at least hour follows.. ;] ] 
<jasonk> this only happens with vi, no toher utilities writing any other file
<jasonk> and only happens if I am my own user, not root
<jasonk> I tried deleting my ~/.vimrc wholesale, that did not fix the problem
<jasonk> Anyone seen this weird behaviour in breezy?
<tech9iner> tx 4 biting btw fwiw seashell11 lol
<jasonk> (I know it makes no sense)
<seashell11> jasonk: yea you right you got me stumped
<seashell11> tech9iner: :-P lol yea sure
<jasonk> seashell: Yeah I have never seen anyhing like this before
<jasonk> the kernel panic is sometimes in the XFS subsystem, sometimes in the ReiserFS subsystem, thats the weird part
<jasonk> my /home is reiserfs, my / is XFS
<jasonk> so I can't figure out what it is tryig to write to when it flips out
<jasonk> I think I must have some corrupted inode somewhere
<tech9iner> ciao4now mateyzzzz.. make much moolah.. then share!! ;] ] ] 
* LeeJunFan hates reiserfs
<kosh> what verison? what has it done?
<kosh> I know I have lost data to reiserfs v3 and that is why I switched to xfs or at least part of the reason
<LeeJunFan> I gave up on it years ago. Just replying to someone elses issues.
<LeeJunFan> The new benchmarks show it's about the slowes journaling FS out there now anyway, I figured they fixed the bugs and that was the result.
<kosh> the benchmarks are bs to begin with
<kosh> there are a lot of reasons to knock reiserfs but those benchmarks are not among them
<LeeJunFan> owell, I don't care to have my files mixed together.
<LeeJunFan> I've had many times with reiser where things got mixed like finding part of my X config in my sendmail.cf or some such thing.
<kosh> that is why I stopped using it
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I didn't want to wait until mkfs got mixed in with my kernel. :)
<kosh> I didn't want my databases to get screwed up :)
<kosh> screw the kernel I can download that again
<LeeJunFan> yeah, and peoples mail getting mixed together is fun too. I didn't have any databases at the time, thank god.
<LeeJunFan> passwd getting fragged is also fun, but easy to recover from backup.
<kosh> the problem is that while restoring a multi gb db from backup is not that hard it is a pain in the neck
<jorik> are there any packages i can download to translate text from dutch to english n back ?
<kosh> however some data can not always be saved since you don't do continuous backups
<kosh> jorik: why not use one of the online translator systems?
<LeeJunFan> right, and reiser with raid was even more likely to cause corruption.
<jorik> kosh thats what i do now, but i was wondering if there were packages for it, so i can automise stuff (i know i could write a wget wrapper for the site)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Well done raphink on MOTU status | Dapper Flight 3 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<robotgeek> hey Riddell , got the dapper kubuntu flight 3 yesterday. will try it out
<Riddell> cool
<robotgeek> two machines on ppc. laptops, mayeb i can make  a laptop testing report. or is it too early?
<seashell11> Riddell: is it changed any from right when you first said something about it on here? if I downloaded again is there a chance it would work?
<Zappa> is there not a firefox 1.5 package yet? i can only see 1.0.7
<seashell11> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Riddell> seashell11: it's the same
<seashell11> ok, I guess no work on my computer then, I could install breezy and upgrade though I guess
<sampan> zappa: if you want a good explanation why there won't ever be a firefox 1.5 repo (not even backport) for breezy, see http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20051212   -- enlightening for me at least
<Skoll> hello, any can help?
<Skoll> I'm trying to copy the files from ntfs partition to my home
<Skoll> and... I can't do it
<Skoll> :S
<kosh> hmm some of the things on that page do not seem accurate
<kosh> like firefox being the html rendering library that a majority of linux desktop apps use
<kosh> it seems a fairly gnome centric view
<Zappa> sampan: ah i see
<sampan> kosh, perhaps overstated ... i'm not an expert by any means, but i found it interesting to hear how embedded something as simple as a "browser" could be
<sampan> i have no idea if it even pertains to kde though
<sampan> if not, then it's a shame that the gnome-ubuntu side holds back an improvement for kde-kubuntu :/
<kkathman> hey sampan how are you today?
<kosh> sampan: khtml in embedded in many places with no issues at all that I have ever seen
<kosh> sampan: however kde has a better embedding system
<sampan> hey kkathman :)  i'm doing well -- just returned from an hour long hike (birdwatching/exercise) with the wife.  how're you?
<sampan> kosh, so he's just blowing smoke?  O_O
<kosh> sampan: for gnome it is probably true that the gecko rendering engine is the most often embedded and that firefox is the source that people get that engine from and that the gnome embedding technologies need a lot of work
<kosh> sampan: there is a reason that very little seems to be reused in gnome
<sampan> gotcha -- so it -is- a shame that a gnome-ubuntu side holds back the kde-kubuntu side
<sampan> no repo b/c it's bad for gnome, but would be fine for kde :/
<kosh> yeah it would probably break gnome stuff and be fine for kde
<kkathman> sampan:  Im fine thanks, sounds like fun!!
<kosh> but that is also because nothing in kde depends on anything in firefox
<kosh> since khtml is the default renderer
<kosh> however in my experience khtml is also a better renderer especially if you are a developer
<sampan> kosh, thanks for clearing it up for me.  i tend not to use konq too much for surfing since it renders pages poorly (even KDE help pages are all screwed up with text overlapping, graphics blocks running into text, etc.)
<sampan> i've heard, many times, that it's not konq's fault, but just poor html coding -- but then i have to stop and wonder: why does KDE's own website and help pages have such poor html?  kinda makes me ponder
<kosh> sampan: hmm I have not seen that issue
<kosh> sampan: what on kdes website have you seen that?
<sampan> kosh, virtually every help page ... happened on hoary and breezy -- and i've left pretty much all the settings at default
<kosh> sampan: I certainly don't see any, until very recently I have been using debian sid but I have been using kde since 1.0
<kosh> sampan: an exact url that shows a problem would be useful
<sampan> yeah, well i don't tend to bookmark things just b/c it doesn't render well ... next time i run into one i'll make sure to save it :)  i do know it happened to me twice yesterday though -- 2 of the 3 pages on kde help that i looked at :X
<mth`MAW> Hi
<sampan> kosh: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/extragear-multimedia/k3b/audiocdcdreating.html
<sampan> that page has the "prev" and "next" bars running right through graphics -- i'll post a screen shot too
<kosh> hmm I don't see it that way at all
<nalioth> sampan: kosh: what browsers are y'all using?
<sampan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7284
<kosh> nalioth: konqueror from kde 3.5 however I can test it on a kde 3.4 konq and on firefox 1.0 something also
<sampan> nalioth  konq -- just showing kosh some of the rendering that it seems to goof up on (for me)
<sampan> that's a pretty typical example -- not every page on kde help is like that -- but enough are that it makes me end out just using firefox
<kosh> sampan: what version of kde are you running?
<sampan> 3.4.3
<sampan> it's not the sort of thing that's critical for me, just kinda weird
<kosh> I can't replicate that
<sampan> lol -- it's my usual curse -- if there's a way to somehow muck it up, i'll find it
<nalioth> kosh: well, the different vintages and rendering engines show things differently
<kosh> html rendering is a major pain in the neck but this problem I can't replicate
<larsivi> nalioth: khtml (the html engine in konqueror) is considered the most standardsconforming browser
<kosh> well at least with 3.5 it is the most conformant, under 3.4 it was darn close though
<nalioth> larsivi: yes, but gecko is coming up fast
<larsivi> nalioth: I wouldn't know, apple is pushing quite a lot of goodies into khtml through safari
<sampan> the real question though is when are all the big websites going to actually CARE about following the standards?  standards are great, except if major sites continue to not give a hoot :/
<larsivi> sampan: true
<larsivi> the problem as always is IE
<kosh> ie 7 is trying to be more standards compliant though
<kosh> not out of goodness of their heart though
<kosh> but the odds are that it is going to break things for older ie browsers
<nalioth> kosh: are you alright? i just saw the most abominable stuff come out of your mouth
<Skoll> hello, I have a problem
<seashell11> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<kosh> 42
<Skoll> I don't have sound, normally I use alsaconf to configure my sound car
<Skoll> the problem is that in ubuntu I don't have this command
<Skoll> is there any option?
<Zappa> how would i format an SD memory card? (attached on /dev/sde)
<ArthurB> cfdisk /dev/sde
<DHGE> Zappa: man mkfs   - i would use vfat: common, useful for swapping data between OSs and platforms
<mac_> is anyone else missing a "focus rectangle" when drag'n'dropping stuff on the KDE desktop?
<kosh> Skoll: try sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Skoll> kosh, alsa-utils instaled
<mac_> apparently there is supposed to be a dotted/colored rectangle around the "target" under the dragging cursor, but I have none... wondering if it's just my setup or Kubuntu thing...
<kosh> Skoll: hmm alsaconf is part of alsa-utils and it is in /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<kosh> Skoll: however it is probably root only to run
<Skoll>  sudo alsaconf
<Skoll> Password:
<Skoll> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<Skoll> this is the problem
<kosh> sampan: even strange I tried it on a kde 3.4.3 on debian sid and could not replicate that problem there either
<Keyseir> is there an emulator that allows you to run macintosh software on linux? Like Wine does for windows?
<kosh> try sudo /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<Skoll> with alsa-utils alsaconf doesn't install
<Skoll> sudo /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<Skoll> sudo: /usr/sbin/alsaconf: command not found
<Skoll> the smae
<kosh> hmm
<Skoll> same
<Skoll> sorry
<Skoll> kosh, my problem is that I'd like use a sound blaster
<Skoll> but alsa takes my integrated sound card
<kosh> it should probably configure all of your cards
<Skoll> surely, but I don't have option to change the sound card
<kosh> Skoll: well I know where the problem is now, I switched from debian sid to kubuntu and I still have the alsa stuff from sid and that one has alsaconf
<kosh> Skoll: no idea why the kubuntu one does not though still trying to figure that out
<Skoll> ok
<Skoll> thanks
<Skoll> :S
<sampan> kosh, thanks for trying :)  i'm not sure why i would be the only one experiencing it.  must be something i do or have done, but i'm pretty sure i've left konq pretty much configured default
<Owner> howdy folks, anyone around to answer a question about installing kubuntu?
<sampan> kosh, it's really strange though.  if i reload that page, it's still messed up, but messed up differently than the previous time: now no blue bars running across the image, but text still does
<sampan> absolutely weird
<seashell11> owner: you do not have to ask to ask, just ask
<Owner> When I am installing kubuntu, it hangs up after displaying "unlink iqc"
<DHGE> Owner: which version of Kubuntu? machine type?
<seashell11> owner: how far into the install does it get before crashing?
<Owner> amd 64 newest version
<DHGE> did you try the Live-CD?
<Owner> yah, does same thing
<Owner> it get's about ten seconds in
<Owner> to something like "unlink IQC on no IQC, probibly wrong....something"
<DHGE> Owner: which version of Kubuntu? (breezy, dapper flight x)
<mac_> can anyone tell me how to properly build a KDE Help Center Search Index in Kubuntu?  Seems I need "htdig" installed, but still no good... claims it only found one handbook...
<Owner> 5.10 dvd
<Owner> for amd 64 machine
<seashell11> owner: did you try the CD? are the md5sums right for the iso file you do have downloaded?
<DHGE> Owner: 5.10 works here (ASUS A8V, SATA was no fun) try KANOTIX 64 instead - worked better here
<Owner> I don't know how to check the md5 sum
<DHGE> or try some options like noapic ...
<kosh> Skoll: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1680
<DHGE> konsole, then md5sum kubun...iso  and compare the sum with the contents of the textfile on website
<kosh> sampan: I don't even know what setting you could change that would break that
<Owner> hah, I don't have linux installed yet :)
<DHGE> or CTRL-ALT-F4 to see the debug output during install ...
<sampan> kosh, lol ... me either.  :)  but, i'm good at breaking the unbreakable
<seashell11> owner are you on linux or windows or what?
<Owner> windows
<DHGE> http://www.google.de/search?q=md5sum+win32&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<kosh> sampan: the most likely thing I see that breaks things are when people set a minimum font size, that can break things but it won't cause the problem you are seeing
<Skoll> I see kosh thanks
<seashell11> http://theopencd.sunsite.dk/md5.php
<seashell11> owner try that website
<Owner> ok
<sampan> kosh, *nod*  well like i said, i'm not overly broken up about it -- firefox works well and the error in konq isn't critical so i just usually ignore it
<kosh> sampan: you should consider exorcism ;)
<DHGE> mac_: apt-cache search kde|grep doc    (from universe)
<seashell11> owner: download the md5sum.exe then run command md5sum.exe <path to .iso file>
<sampan> kosh, lol -- that's what getting rid of windows was!
<Owner> oh, I was doing it wrong, thanks
<Owner> it just flashed a command prompt box and dissapeared
<DHGE> Owner: cmd  and then type ...
<Owner> k, it is working now, thanks
<Owner> showing a lot of "failed to open"'s and is really slow
<Owner> wow
<mac_> DHGE, as far as I can tell, I *do* have the application manuals installed, it's just that the build process is not finding them...
<DHGE> weird...
<Owner> md5sum.exe: WARNING: 4459 of 4459 listed files could not be read
<Owner> :D
<DHGE> konsole, then md5sum kubun...iso  and compare the sum with the contents of the textfile on website
<Owner> Hold on a sec, I think I forgot to delete the remnents of the iso that I stopped downloading and burned it, thinking it was the good one.
<Owner> nm, not true
<DHGE> Owner: try to let some konsole wizard show you some tricks: tab-completion, copying with mouse ...
<Owner> i know those :)
<galorin> I'm trying to get sleep states working on my PC.  It goes down fine, but doesn't come up fine.  I'm not sure what's locking up, etc.  Kind of at sea with these
<DHGE> galorin: much to read in /var/log ;-)
<Owner> where is the md4sum on the kubuntu website?
<Owner> I don't see it
<Owner> nm
<DHGE> http://www.google.de/search?q=md5sum+kubuntu+breezy&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<DHGE> where did u dl the iso? there it is...
<DHGE> first line on page...
<Zappa> has anyone else installed the arts engine for amaroK package? it's not appearing in the dropdown in amaroK
<Owner> no use, can't get a md5sum cause it can't read the iso
<DHGE> Zappa: i use gstreamer - recomandation of the amaroks devs AFAIK - why arts?
<DHGE> Owner: if you can burn md5sum can read ...
<kosh> with amarok I use the xine plugin
<kosh> it can do 7.1 output :)
<galorin> Long logs... guess I'll have to check it out just after a failed resume... question is do I go for sleep or hibernate first.....
<DHGE> with 7.1 mp3s ... ;-)
<Zappa> DHGE: im getting an error from amarok saying "the gst-engine claims it cannot play mp3 files"
<Zappa> but my audio is working fine otherwise
<kosh> there is a standard for upmixing however it is better then having my speakers try and do it or sending the output to my decoder first then the speakers
<DHGE> galorin:  it 11pm here - I go to sleep ;-)
<kosh> however you can do 7.1 ogg files :)
<DHGE> OIC
<galorin> I should be as well, but the toddler is rampaging.
<kosh> that is what tranquilizer guns are for :)
<galorin> she's too fast
<galorin> and there are already too many holes in the wall.
<Zappa> DHGE: any idea why gstreamer might not be working for me?
<kosh> how about some kind of nerve gas?
<galorin> too much collateral damage
<Owner> ok, I know, I am retarded....the md5sums match
<DHGE> Zappa: maybe you need a decoder - i have no sound or mp3 on this machine can not check - try !mplayer in #kanotix channel
<Owner> I am going to run the install again and write down exactly what it says
<Owner> brb
<Shawgo> hey, it's owner
<Shawgo> should I type out the last line before the install freezes?
<Shawgo> Ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using using the wrong IRQ.
<eidolon> hi folks, what tools can i use to set clockspeed on a speedstep enabled laptop?  Klaptop doesn't seem to be changing the clockspeed.
<seashell11> is owner still around? here is a better description of how to check md5sums on windows
<seashell11> !md5sum
<ubotu> I guess md5sum is to verify your ISO, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto for Windows see http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
#kubuntu 2007-01-15
<phobiac> Has anyone ever tried setting up sauerbraten
<phobiac> ?
<perkabalo> Hi! How do format a new hdd in kde?
<N6REJ> !kfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<perkabalo> heh, well kfdisk isn't in my repos?
<N6REJ> no that was wrong... click on system in the menu, then advanced on the screen that opens up
<N6REJ> there is a disk manager there.
<perkabalo> oh ok
<perkabalo> thankyie
<N6REJ> yw
<sleepy495> how do I install/get flash9?
<phobiac> sleepy: For firefox?
<sleepy495> yes
<Raven301> Does anyone know what the command is to set the apps to be the default ones?
<phobiac> When you unzip the flash 9 tar.gz there's a readme file.
<phobiac> Do what it says.
<K`zan> does one need to install kde help, seem none of it has help for it?!?
<deitarion3> My mother's digiKam install "Failed to list files in /camera" but accessing system:/camera through Konqueror works and selecting the camera directly from the digiKam "Camera" menu works too. Solution please?
<phobiac> Raven301: If you go to system settings you can set default apps...I don't know the bash commans
<phobiac> commands*
<Raven301> ok thanks phobiac
<phobiac> Np
<sleepy495> is it better to use konquerer or firefox?
<phobiac> sleepy: It's a matter of preference really
<N6REJ> sleepy495: that is a personal preference.  they both have plenty of things to offer
<unclemike> ? in konqueror i have directory tree showing on the left of the window..all it will show is a Root Folder with just home and media..how do i get it to show everything
<N6REJ> try both
<phobiac> deitarion: What is the issue? You cannot get the camera to work in digikam?
<K`zan> sleepy495: Peronally I use firefox, I REALLY don't like konq :-).
<N6REJ> unclemike: its showing what you have permission to access, use konqueror if you want to drill down.
<N6REJ> unclemike: or konsole
<deitarion3> phobiac: The auto-displayed-on-start photo list errors out and i can neither kill it nor fix it. (every time, she has to click OK on the error, close it, and then pick the camera specifically from the Cameras menu)
<perkabalo> hmm when i choose to remove the partition, old empty ntfs, nothing happens, cant see any apply option or such?
<theone> i need somebody help!
<N6REJ> perkabalo: you have to reboot before you see changes.
<phobiac> deitarion3: Have you tried looking on google for "digikam (model of camera here) errors"?
<perkabalo> but right click on it and choose remove is enough?
<theone> i wanted to know how to install 3d desktop effects like aero on my kubuntu..
<unclemike> i can access /mnt....where i have my 1 ntfs partition and 2 fat32 partitions..but it dont show them
<deitarion3> phobiac: considering that everything but that works *perfectly* I wasn't sure whether it was a camera-specific error.
<phobiac> theone: Beryl might be what you want
<phobiac> unclemike: When you mounted them were you the user that did? Or did you do "sudo mount"?
<N6REJ> can anyone help with my /etc/hosts file please?
<phobiac> deitarion3: I don't know enough about digikam to really help, but I'd check google to see if it's an error with the camera driver.
<phobiac> N6REJ: What do you need?
<K`zan> N6REJ: de wv9k what ya need Sir?
<unclemike> i mounted them on install of the system
<N6REJ> phobiac: I'm trying to setup an "intranet" I had it ok, until I listened to a friend, now things are foobar'd..... I have quasar and apache on the box and need to set it up so that ONLY those 2 apps can be accessed from outside, but samaba and everything else can be accessed on the lan.
<deitarion3> phobiac: Aha! It's an Edgy-specific camera-agnostic problem. --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290205
<phobiac> unclemike: Did you look in /media?
<N6REJ> wv9k de N6REJ hello OM
<phobiac> deitarion3: There's a fix?
<K`zan> N6REJ: look into ipkungfu...  Excellent app
<deitarion3> phobiac: The thread includes a workaround in the form of some UDEV rule changes and a script.
<perkabalo> by the way, that's one other problem I experinced, i cant shutdown or reboot properly, my screen just turn black half through the process and my computer stays on?
<aakarsh> how do i refresh package info in apt-get after adding to source-list
<aakarsh> sources.list
<phobiac> N6REJ: Hmmm, do you have a router? It might be easier to just use that to control what is accesible from outside.
<phobiac> deitarion3: There you go then.
<N6REJ> K`zan: here's my /etc/hosts... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1626/
<N6REJ> phobiac: yes I do.  A wrt54G
<phobiac> perkabalo: I have that issue too, just use the hardware off button.
<phobiac> aakarsh: sudo apt-get update
<N6REJ> He told me to change it from dhcp ( the server ) to static and change the servername from ubuntu to something else.
<phobiac> N6REJ: Oh, perfect. That's the name model router I have.
<N6REJ> K`zan: ok.
<perkabalo> phobiac, but for rebooting?
<unclemike> media just has cdrom.....when i installed the distro...i put my windows partition...as   /mnt/windows .... /mnt/saved1 ... /mnt/saved2.. and i can access then..just just see them in the tres in the left side of konqueror
<N6REJ> phobiac: cool.
<phobiac> perkabalo: Just use the same button to turn it off and on when that happens.
<N6REJ> I need 3599 and 80 available but I don't want it "published" I don't think.
<phobiac> N6REJ: You know how to change the router settings? If so go to them and head to "applications and gaming"
<N6REJ> k
<perkabalo> ok, so there is no fix? just use the shutoff button?
<N6REJ> phobiac: ok, I'm there.
<phobiac> unclemike: Open command line and try kdesu konqueror and use the konqueror window that opens to see if you can see them.
<phobiac> perkabalo: Not as far as I know so far.
<phobiac> N6REJ: Okay, give me a minute.
<N6REJ> k
<perkabalo> ok no sweat :)
<phobiac> I seem unable to acess my router so I can see exactly what to do.
<phobiac> What you need to do is put the ip of the machine in the one colum, and then the ports you need forwarded in the others..
<phobiac> Hmm wait
<unclemike> phobiac, samething...still shows just home and media
<phobiac> unclemike: Maybe it's not mounting properly? I'm unsure.
<N6REJ> phobiac: I've done that. and I put the App name as what the app is not the service name
<Admiral_Chicago> hello all
<N6REJ> unclemike: go to console and look there.  also check /etc/fstab to see if they are listed, if they aren't it won't show them.
<phobiac> N6REJ: So for apache you did HTTP for example?
<unclemike> phobiac, here's a snapshot of how everything is mounted...    http://www.geocities.com/goodoldunclemike/snapshot2.png
<phobiac> As application
<Shuttt> bsr tlm
<N6REJ> no, I said "Apache" as application
<phobiac> unclemike: They aren't mounted.
<aakarsh> hi , could somebody help me I am trying to add http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ to my sources.list but cant seem be able to figure out what to add to apt-get
<aakarsh> sources.list
<N6REJ> tell aakarsh about !easysource
<phobiac> N6REJ: For apache you need HTTP. HTTP is the protocol browsers use for transfering html and other files over the net, I don't know about quasar though.
<aakarsh> easysource ?
<N6REJ> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aakarsh> isnt this the format deb [server-type]  [address]  [directories]  [areas] 
<N6REJ> yep, but you put in int /etc/apt/sources.list not in apt-get
<N6REJ> quasar uses a client/server setup.
<unclemike> phobiac, if there not mounted..then how did i just access the partition....going to make another snapshot so you can see what im talking about
<aakarsh> yeah i was trying
<aakarsh> but it only lists url
<aakarsh> thanks for easy source looks great
<phobiac> unclemike: The folder exists even when the partition isn't mounted sometimes.
<N6REJ> aakarsh: yw
<phobiac> unclemike try doing mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<boris115> hi
<boris115> i a til des francai
<phobiac> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<unclemike> phobiac, http://www.geocities.com/goodoldunclemike/snapshot3.png
<phobiac> Wait was that franch?
<boris115> oui
<phobiac> Ah good
<unclemike> the directoty tree on the left
<N6REJ> I think I've got a loopback or something, cause its taking forever now.
<phobiac> unclemike: What about it? You can't find mnt is what you're saying?
<unclemike> yes....unless i use the drop down at the top
<phobiac> unclemike: Just click the folder labeled root
<N6REJ> man that was slow!
<unclemike> the folder labeled root...is clicked showing just what you seen
<phobiac> Ohhhh
<phobiac> unclemike: do ctrl+h
<phobiac> On konq
<N6REJ> phobiac: now i can't get to the router :(
<phobiac> N6REJ: That's odd. Restart it?
<N6REJ> I'll have to manually do it.
<phobiac> Wait no, unclemike ctrl+h won't do anything.
<unclemike> ctrl+h is doing nothing
<phobiac> unclemike: At the top make "view" drop down and click on "Show Hidden Files"
<unclemike> that will show everything on the right..main window
<phobiac> It should
<phobiac> Isn't that what you wanted?
<KirbyKhan> Hello, I just got a new computer and installed kubuntu on it with the help of a friend.
<aakarsh> i added deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas all  to my sources.list and did update but still get sudo apt-get install freenx not found :(
<KirbyKhan> Now I'm just wondering how I can connect to the internet with it using dialup.
<Seveas> there is no freenx in edgy-seveas
<unclemike> phobiac, i wanted everything to show in the tree at the left...like in every other distro
<KirbyKhan> My ISP is Juno if that helps.
<KirbyKhan> They have thier own client used to connect, but I don't think they have one for linux.
<parsek> !camorama
<phobiac> unclemike: Did you look in konq's settings?
<ubotu> camorama: gnome2 tool to view, alter and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 190 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<N6REJ_> test
<N6REJ> ok, I'm back
<N6REJ> i've got a loopback going on I think.
<phobiac> That sucks
<N6REJ> phobiac: how should /etc/hosts look?
<phobiac> N6REJ: I honestly have no idea
<parsek> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<N6REJ> ugh... k
<phobiac> I have to restart my own computer :/ I'll brb
<unclemike> phobiac, yes i have
<parsek> ubotu
<N6REJ> gonna go eat.
<parsek> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<deitarion3> quit
<deitarion3> oops.
<soulrider> hi
<parsek> soulrider what time it is out there where you live
<soulrider> parsek: its 22:00
<parsek> its 02 here
<parsek> !ubugtu
<ubotu> ubugtu is an Ubuntu Bot. Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots - Please don't play with the bot in the main channel.
<parsek> bye
<K-Ryan> Anyone know where I can get some good skins for my desktop?
<soulrider> K-Ryan: try on http://kde-looks.org
<soulrider> actually, try these
<soulrider> ~themes K-Ryan
<soulrider> !themes | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<K-Ryan> where should i save the theme? (where are the default ones?)
<N6REJ> !intranet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intranet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> !lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> *sigh*
<K-Ryan> What's wrong?
<K-Ryan> Hey where do I save this theme and how do I change to it?
<K-Ryan> And please don't just link me to a manual.
<sleepy495> what does sudo apt-get -f installdo?
<amigrave> is it possible to make firefox 2 use the anti-aliasing defined in the kde font-settings ? with previous versions of kubuntu with firefox1.x it was working ok but since firefox2 it's not
<K-Ryan> Hey where do I want to save a theme?
<K-Ryan> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<K-Ryan> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<makuseru> how can i get bigger resolution on an ATI Radeon 7000?
<K-Ryan> maku i'll look around for ya
<makuseru> thanks
<casev01> someone using apt-build?
<casev01> im trying to use it, but it dont run
<K-Ryan> apt-build, a terminal command?
<casev01> yep
<K-Ryan> you know it would be something like "sudo apt-build <application>"
<K-Ryan> not just apt-build
<sleepy495> what does sudo apt-get -f installdo?
<N6REJ> anyone know why I can say "quasar" and apache responds but when I say the samething in another program it doesn't?
<N6REJ> quasar being the alias for my lan server
<casev01> yep, but, when i try to install something Unable to find source information for...
<K-Ryan> no idea there, still kind of new to Linux
<N6REJ> sleepy495: man apt-get
<aakarsh> yeah iam tring to figure out apt-get myself
<N6REJ> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<aakarsh> seems like order of sources.list maters
<casev01> yep
<aakarsh> nice how to
<N6REJ> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Would anyone happen to know where I should save a theme, and then how to use it?
<N6REJ> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<makuseru> how can i get bigger resolution on an ATI Radeon 7000?
<N6REJ> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<N6REJ> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* Hawai`i is away: Away at the moment
<makuseru> i have the drivers
<makuseru> and that howto dosnt help
<jmichaelx> how would one make adjustments power management settings for one's monitor from the command line? since i upgraded my laptop to edgy, i lose X if i try to change the power-off settings in the system settings GUI
<aakarsh>  alias acs='apt-cache search' nice tip
<K-Ryan> Nobody knows where I should save a theme and then how I can use it?
<fowlduck> K-Ryan: google knows all
<K-Ryan> If I wanted to use google I wouldn't be here
<Dasnipa`> K-Ryan, not wanting to use resources doesnt make logical sense
<K-Ryan> Is an IRC not a resource?
<K-Ryan> Right now I would prefer to have someone with experience and knowledge in the situation tell me what to do.
<andreasw> In the time you discuss you could have searched ;)
<K-Ryan> Rather than search the web fori t.
<Dasnipa`> sounds like you need to read the asking questions faq
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: its called 'trolling" the general expectatio in IRC is that you have made a reasonable attempt to figure it out for yourself using the resources available.
<K-Ryan> Who's to say I can't use the channel?
<N6REJ> netiquette
<K-Ryan> I mean with 333 people logged in I think someone would know how to do it
<K-Ryan> Telling me however is another story...
<Dasnipa`> yes, but people never learn how to figure stuff out by themselves if the answer is always handed to them
<andreasw> Anybody knows why my second network device is eth2 instead of eth1 in Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Either an answer is found or given, either way the person figures it out.
<jmichaelx> how would one make adjustments to the power management settings for one's monitor from the command line? since i upgraded my laptop to edgy, i lose X if i try to change the power-off settings in the system settings GUI (i only reposted this because my wording earlier had not been clear)
<K-Ryan> Now if you don't mind I don't want to argue, I want to know where I should save a theme, and how to open it.
<N6REJ> andreasw: this can be changed in /etc/network/interfaces.
<andreasw> N6REJ: no it can't
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: I already gave you resources for that.
<andreasw> N6REJ: there you can configure the device but not the device name
<N6REJ> andreasw: why is that?.... let me think about that for a second.
<K-Ryan> That's where I can get 'em.
<K-Ryan> I don't know what to do with it though
<andreasw> N6REJ: in /etc/iftab you can set the devices for a specific mac address
<N6REJ> you can do it through ifconfig
<andreasw> N6REJ: and in that file it uses eth1 for my network device but Kubuntu has eth2 assigned to it
<N6REJ> weird! let me check mine
<andreasw> N6REJ: Well I don't think so you can set an alias
<andreasw> N6REJ: but the device is normally automatically set
<N6REJ> andreasw: yes, I agree.... thats why I'm fuzzy on this.
<andreasw> N6REJ: but why the hell do I have eth0 and eth2 but no eth1
<N6REJ> is one wireless?
<andreasw> N6REJ: When I installed Kubuntu it was eth1
<andreasw> N6REJ: yes it is
<makuseru> does anyone know the command to configure ati radeon drivers?
<jmichaelx> andreasw: why does it matter?
<N6REJ> ok, this has been a while, but I THINK when using wireless it changes it.
<andreasw> jmichaelx: Well because I hate strange things like hat
<K-Ryan> Can someone please just tell me where to save this theme and then how I would open it up?
<jmichaelx> lol, i can see that
<andreasw> jmichaelx: Every other Linux distribution uses eth1 for it only ubuntu doesn't
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: u can save it pretty much anywhere
<K-Ryan> Where are the others?
<K-Ryan> I'd prefer to keep it grouped
<N6REJ> andreasw: the man for iftab suggests looking at udev
<K-Ryan> Ah no matter, I'll just save it somewhere
<K-Ryan> How do I use it though?
<andreasw> jmichaelx: And look you install kubuntu configure eth1 because while installation the network card is eth1 than you boot into your newly installed system and than it is suddenly eth2 and you wonder why the network doesn't work
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: isntead of arguin bout things like if search for help here or google, did u try to search for info in ur own system?
<andreasw> N6REJ: well the iftab config file is read by a udev rule
<jmichaelx> in my machines the wireless shows up as something different on every box.... i just assumed the type of card might have something to do with it
<K-Ryan> You mean have I tried to figure this out by myself?
<K-Ryan> Yes, I've been
<andreasw> eth1 mac 00:01:36:0d:d3:5d arp 1
<jmichaelx> andreasw: yeah, that is a strange thing
<andreasw> eth2      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:01:36:0D:D3:5D
<N6REJ> andreasw: right, apparently the name is assigned at the kernel level.
<andreasw> the above entry is from iftab
<andreasw> like you see the mac address did not change
<N6REJ> weird
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: so what's ur problem then, cant figure it out.?
<K-Ryan> Yep
<K-Ryan> Don't know what to d
<K-Ryan> *do
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: have u tried control center >> look >>install theme?
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: it tells u that it will get theme from anywhere u choose. ;)
<K-Ryan> control center?
<N6REJ> bubu1uk: he was given the wiki and doesn't want to read it.
<K-Ryan> I didn't get a wiki
<N6REJ> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<K-Ryan> I got sites to get themes from.
<bubu1uk> i did it in 1 min myself. how long u tried?
<K-Ryan> Oh, heh, missed that
<N6REJ> read the last sentence!
<K-Ryan> i'm running kubuntu -.-
<N6REJ> Kubuntu=ubuntu with KDE
<K-Ryan> Well the method of changing the theme is different.
<bubu1uk> N6REJ: some ppl just want u to do thing for them, and then tell others, how good they'r in linux? or just bein annoyin to keep askin basic things even after 1 year after using linux.
* N6REJ *sigh*
<andreasw> Kubuntu = (ubuntu - Gnome) + KDE ^^
<bubu1uk> like me. lol
<K-Ryan> Yeah I get what Kubuntu is already
* N6REJ nods at andreasw
<K-Ryan> How I am to make use of this theme, I don't know!
<K-Ryan> Can someone please just give me a straight answer here?
<hlopes> anyone know how to install cube game?
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: if u go to kde-look.org, with every theme u download u have 'how to' do it
<N6REJ> "menu" - > system settings -> appearance    JEEEZ
<K-Ryan> It says "right click and click save as"
<N6REJ> now back to our reguarly scheduled programming
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: and how hard is to CLICK?
<K-Ryan> Why do I not have a "system settings"
<K-Ryan> Click what? I know how to download it
<N6REJ> anyone have a clue why apache would strip css off from outside the router but not via the lan?
<K-Ryan> I'm going to go eat dinner, then I'm going to come back and hope someone can just tell me what to do
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: have you read any of the documentation?
<aakarsh> should it be really bad if i use dapper version of free nx
<aakarsh> since i cant find edgy one
<N6REJ> backports carry no guarantee's
<mundano> anyone having problems with the adept updater icon, and Beryl? or is just me?
<jmichaelx> how would one make adjustments to the power management settings for one's monitor from the command line?
<aakarsh> well i will just have to wait and see
<mundano> power managemet for monitor in Kubuntu edgy is seriously broken...
<mundano> is allways turns to 5 hours
<mundano> :\
<jmichaelx> mundano: yeah, that is how my laptop is.... but not my 2 desktops that run edgy
<mundano> strange...
<jmichaelx> power management for monitors has never been reliable in kubuntu... i don't know if that is a KDE problem or a kubuntu problem
<mundano> theres a bug report in launchpad
<N6REJ> this is really weird, apache is stripping css off my site
<jmichaelx> i have one LCD that has been damaged a little by the power-off not working
<mundano> the problem is identified
<mundano> long ago...
<mundano> but no patch until now...
<mundano> :(
<jmichaelx> ok, well hopefully there will be an update at some point
<mundano> maybe for feisty
<N6REJ> I can access the css from backend of joomla but nto front.
<N6REJ> really weird.
<jmichaelx> ty for the info, mundano
<jmichaelx> i was just hoping i could change something in a config file to adjust the power-off
<mundano> jmichaelx: but there are some ugly fixes you can do yourself...
<mundano> give me just a sec
<jmichaelx> mundano: if they are too ugly, i think i'll leave them alone lol. i just have this problem on my laptop, and i don't use it nearly as much as i use my desktops
<mundano> i cant find it...
<mundano> i'm sure i have seen a solution in the foruns
<mundano> but i cant find it anymore
<jmichaelx> it's no biggie..... i'll wait for a patch or wait until feisty'
* Hawai`i_AFK is back.
<aakarsh> does any one here have experience with no machine
<aakarsh> i am trying to connect to freenx server but it gets stuck at setting up the environment
<fiendskull9> Hey, everytime i try to remove a default kubuntu app (i.e. - konversation), it sais its going to remove kubuntu-desktop as well...
<root_> hihi
<fiendskull9> is there a way to remove kopete, konversation, etc, but keep kubuntu-desktop?
<Shaezsche> i issued the command "sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/xfce4-panel" and now when i login my panel doesnt show up. how can i set it back to what it was originally
<Shaezsche> what was it before chmod?
<bobleny> Hey, You know they powersaver screensaver bug in edgy eft? Do you know a guide to fix it? I looked online but I can't find anything...
<bobleny> !alert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobleny> !error
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bobleny> !error 409
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 409 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobleny> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bobleny> !error | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<I-04> stdin: if you remember that cehckinstall problem i had with gaim... it doesn't work after all.
<I-04> silly adept
<bobleny> Hey, You know they powersaver screensaver bug in edgy eft? Do you know a guide to fix it? I looked online but I can't find anything...
<padcom> hi all
<padcom> does anyone knows if wlan support is to be updated in the upcomming release?
<killermach_> I have a 1394 external drive, I have written to it previously, but kubuntu is mounting read-only and when I do "sudo mount -o remount,rw,user /media/sda1" it claims "mount: block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only" How do I correct this in kubuntu??
<root_> hi, can anyone tell me where to get module-assistant ?
<root_> the ati driver howto tells me to download it
<root_> but its no longer available
<killermach_> when I choose "safely remove" now root cannot even mount it.. saying "/dev/sda1 is not a valid block-device" I was just automounted as sda1, what gives??
<dwidmann> !info module-assistant | root_
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<root_> hmmmm
<root_> but how to download it ?
<root_> apt-get doesnt work
<root_> it says no longer available
<dwidmann> sudo apt-get install module-assistant. Also, be sure you have the universe repository enabled
<piratemath> Does anybody have experiance troubleshooting prism cards? Mine connects to my network during install but for some reason won't work after
<jerry> hi
<dwidmann> !universe | root_
<jerry> I have a question
<ubotu> root_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<root_> it is enabled
<root_> :)
<dwidmann> jerry: then ask it
<dwidmann> root_ try apt-get updating, or switching mirrors
<root_> ok thx
<root_> but how to switch mirrors ?
<root_> :)
<piratemath> I can't be the only person in the world with a prism card. :(
<jerry> I'm trying to setup Wake on Lan on my computer so that I can turn it on from other places but for some reason when I try to turn on my computer from a different computer this computer does not turn on.
<dwidmann> root_ in your /etc/apt/sources.list, change the url from http://??.archive.ubuntu.com..... well, change the two letters there to something else ex: us, uk,
<root_> thanks
<dwidmann> jerry: I've got no idea.
<dwidmann> piratemath: true, but I bet you could be the only one in the channel with a prism card
<root_> is there a difference if it says "main restricted universe multiverse" or just "universe multiverse"
<padcom> about the prism cards...
<killermach_> n/m I'll reboot into mandriva have to figure out later if it can be fixed in ubuntu
<padcom> I have such one on my desk, I've tried to make it work about a dozen of times and I've given up
<padcom> I went to the store and bought something more kubuntu-friendly
<dwidmann> root_: personally, I don't like the way the /etc/apt/sources.list looks by "default" ... I could have written it more clearly. As per things, root_, so long as you have a second line somewhere with "main restricted", having a line with just "universe multiverse" is fine.
<root_> ok thanks again
<dope> is it possible to mount a drive that's on another computer on the network
<padcom> piratemath: so my advice - go and buy something that works
<dwidmann> dope: Yes
<dope> how i do dat
<bubu1uk> dope: nfs
<dwidmann> depends on the type of network
<dope> it's a local area network
<dope> within the area
<dope> locally
<padcom> dope: what's the os that "exports" the filesystem you want to mount?
<dope> rinux
<dwidmann> a *nix network (nfs), or a windoze network (samba)?
<dope> both computers are rinux
<dwidmann> rinux??
<bubu1uk> lol
<dope> i'm azn
<bobleny> Hey, You know they powersaver screensaver bug in edgy eft? Do you know a guide to fix it? I looked online but I can't find anything...
<padcom> dope: setup an nfs server and use nfsfs to mount - to know how just read some howtos about it - there's a lot documentation leading you step-by-step
* dwidmann crosses fingers
<dwidmann> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dope> crap, i can't just say mount dope@192.168.1.123:/dev/hda1
<dope> or something like that
<padcom> dope: I'd say it's the most native way of exporting filesystems on *nixes
<padcom> dope: almost
<bubu1uk> dope: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy look for NFS
<padcom> dope: but you need to have a server that gives you the mount point
<dope> ok, it's a step in the right direction
<padcom> dope: even on windoze you need to enable sharing to be able to do that
<padcom> dope: btw - what's the catch with rinux?
<dope> i can't tell you
<bubu1uk> dope: u have to setup server. anything like that on network works on client/server basis
<padcom> :)
<bubu1uk> padcom: he can tell u but he'd have to kill u. :p
<padcom> all: since I'm the new guy to the whole GUI thing (I like it though) I'd like to apologize if this question is ALAIG (as lame as it gets)
<padcom> all: how to install hardware-accellerated drivers for Nvidia on Kubuntu?
<chris_> can anyone tell me how to edit the /etc/apt/source.list file?
<dwidmann> padcom: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<chris_> it wont let me edit it says i dont have any premission
<bubu1uk> padcom: u might look at ubuntuguide.org
<dwidmann> !sudo | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chris_> thanks alot
<bubu1uk> chris, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<chris_> i run that in terminal?
<bubu1uk> chris, yes
<chris_> ok thanks
<bubu1uk> chris, u can use any editor instead of kate
<chris_> so i should install kate first ehh.. :)
<bubu1uk> chris, u should have it.
<bubu1uk> chris or try nano
<dwidmann> !kdesu | chris
<ubotu> chris: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<chris_> kool
<bubu1uk> dwidmann: heh, didn't know that. lol
<padcom> bubuluk: does it work without problems or should I count on system crash after that?
<bubu1uk> padcom: worked for me.
<padcom> ok
<bubu1uk> padcom: u shouldn't hav any problems
<padcom> let's test this
<dealer> Hello good folks! I've just reinstalled Windows, now my grub loader is gone, and I've just started ubuntu using the cd, but I have no idea how to get my old ubuntu up again, anyone can point me in the right direction ?
<dwidmann> bubu1uk: I've run into the problem before, had me baffled for a while
<chris_> kate:cannot connect to x server?
<bubu1uk> chris_: try nano
<dwidmann> chris_: are you using sudo, or kdesu?
<bubu1uk> konsole based
<chris_> sudo
<bubu1uk> dwidmann: do u use kdesu in konsole as well?
<chris_> but i'm useing gnome
<bubu1uk> padcom: worked?
<dwidmann> bubu1uk: I use sudo for shell apps, but I use kdesu for launching gui apps
<bubu1uk> dwidmann: ah, ok.
<dwidmann> bubu1uk: I've also been known to use kdesu for doing tricky things on occasion ;)
<endo602> Can someone help me install geforce 6600 gt drivers?
<dwidmann> endo602: for dapper: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config, for edy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<endo602> thanks
<dealer> Anyone know how I can get my old grub loader up again? I've got ubuntu and windows on same computer, but reinstalled windows, and that removed the grub loader
<bubu1uk> dealer: try to look in ubuntuguide.org, i think there's guide for it. but not sure
<dwidmann> dealer: I think to fix that you use the livecd, and run sudo grub-install <device>
<dealer> <device> would then be hda ?
<dealer> or a selected partition ?
<dwidmann> It'll accept /dev/hda, I believe
<dealer> I'll try then
<chris_> what about mplayer how do i install that with apt
<padcom> all: next problem with nvidia drivers: I've a 16:10 LCD panel and can't get the proper resolution with nvidia-glx drivers
<padcom> all: how to fix that?
<dealer> "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<dwidmann> padcom, you wouldn't happen to be lucky enough to know the horizontal sync and vertical refresh ranges for your monitor would you?
<bubu1uk> padcom: also u might need to check /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<bubu1uk> padcom: i think it's there.
<padcom> dwidmann: since it's an LCD panel those kind of information aren't given out so easly as with CRT monitors
<dwidmann> padcom: well, I have an lcd and I found it for mine pretty easily, so it can be done.
<dwidmann> padcom: googling for your monitors model with something like "model horizontal vertical" might find you something, that's how I found it for mine
<endo602> hmmmm
<padcom> dwidmann: what do I do then? RTFM?
<endo602> dindt work
<dwidmann> padcom: let me know when you have them, and I'll tell you what to do
<padcom> dwidmann: isn't there a utility to set this up? I mean other than the poor System settings thing
<dwidmann> padcom: not really, the easiest way to get the proper resolution/refresh rate is to tell X what your horizontal sync and vertical refresh ranges are, and that's done with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dealer> How can I load an iso on to a diskett ?
<dwidmann> dealer: k3b will likely do that for you
<endo602> how do i remove an nvidia kernel?
<dwidmann> endo602, just what are you trying to remove, exactly, and why? (If it's not broken, not much sense in trying to fix it afterall)
<endo602> i installed bu mistake the drivers from nvidia website
<endo602> and it installed a kernel
<endo602> now its conflicting with the drivers you just mentioned
<mrtaran123> hi is anyone awake now
<mrtaran123> i have trouble compiling a driver
<mrtaran123> dont know where the problem is, i can paste stuff
<endo602> All i really need is change the resolution
<endo602> how do i do that?
<josh_> is kubuntu 7.04 stable?
<endo602> dwidmann, how do i modify the resolution because it is not allowing me from kcontrol
<dealer> dwidmann: I cant find how to make that iso on to a disket, only burn on cd's
<dwidmann> oops, back
<dwidmann> dealer: hmm, I'll look it up for you then
<dwidmann> endo602: if kcontrol won't let you, try systemsettings ... I've actually had m ore luck with systemsettings guidance module then it tends to get credit for. Also, another place you can check is nvidia-settings
<endo602> dwidmann,  where can i find that?
<dwidmann> systems menu, most likely
<padcom> all: thanks for hints anout nvidia.. it didn't work and it's getting a little late for me. I'll give it another shoot tomorrow
<padcom> bye
<dwidmann> later padcom
<endo602> awesome
<endo602> works better now
<dealer> dwidmann: found it ;)
<dealer> commands
<josh_> how does kubuntu 7.04 work
<josh_> is it any different?
<endo602> dwidmann, know anything about setting up an ident?
<dwidmann> dealer, I'm having trouble finding it on google, though it was just a passing glance I gave. I'd probably know if I had a floppy drive, haven't bothered with one of those for at least 5 years.
<intelikey> how can you tell what the swappiness is set to ?
<dwidmann> endo602, looking to register your nick?
<intelikey> or where the default settings are ?
<endo602> dwidmann, i am looking to set up a secure ip
<dealer> dwidmann: dd if=sgd_0.9528_english_floppy.img of=/dev/fd0
<endo602> so that when i log into my home ftp i can put ident in addy
<dwidmann> dealer, good to know you found it then
<dwidmann> endo602, no idea.
<endo602> dwidmann this nvidia kernel is killing me
<dwidmann> how so?
<dwidmann> besides, don't you mean linux kernel + nvidia kernel module?
<dealer> thanks for all help dudes! Have a good night!
<Search4Lancer> is there an easy way to identify really large files and directories? all of a sudden I'm out of space
<intelikey> Search4Lancer du
<K-Ryan> How do I install Mplayer? http://atrpms.net/dist/el4/mplayer/
<endo602> well when kubuntu loads up it kicks me to console instead of logging into x rright wway
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<K-Ryan> Thanks intel, should of tried that...
<Search4Lancer> intelikey: du?
<intelikey> Search4Lancer man du
<K-Ryan> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<K-Ryan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<K-Ryan> is only available from another source
<dwidmann> !multiverse | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dwidmann> also, don't forget to update before trying to install it
<K-Ryan> Umm, I think I enabled the repos for universe already
<dwidmann> Not universe, multiverse
<K-Ryan> How do I enable that?
<K-Ryan> Haven't seen it before
<dwidmann> universe = community maintained, multiverse = nonfree
<K-Ryan> I'm checking that link from before, hold up.
<soundgate> what the difference between the cd and dvd installer of kubuntu 6.10?
<dwidmann> soundgate: the dvd installer is more flexible
<soundgate> does it have more applications?
<dwidmann> allows for text only install, alternate install, oem install, live install, etc
<dwidmann> I think it has all of the "main" repository on the disk as well
<bartist> hello
<bartist> i have to modife modprobe.conf
<intelikey> soundgate the default installed packages are the same  but the dvd has more on it.
<bartist> where is that file?
<dwidmann> bartist, /etc, I think
<soundgate> well i try to use adept installer and try to install some games on it but there aren't any games here
<bartist> thanx dwid, i ll check
<K-Ryan> Hey that repository enabling thing isn't the same for me.
<intelikey> bartist /etc/modprobe.d/  i think.
<K-Ryan> In Adept under "Adept" there is only quit.
<intelikey> bartist or maybe not.
<dwidmann> bartist, then again, I think that's one of those files that the various linux distros never seemed to standardize, you won't find that file at all
<bartist> i ve found /ETC/modprobe.d
<intelikey> bartist what is the desired end result ?
<K-Ryan> Neverrrr mind...
<bartist> but there is no modprobe.conf
<dwidmann> bartist, modprobe.d is a directory though
<bartist> the aim? recover sound
<mrtaran123> build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.            ...........
<bartist> yes modprobe.d is a directory
<dwidmann> I think for things you want to load, you can place it in /etc/modules, or create a file in /etc/modprobe.d
<intelikey> bartist what is the desired end result of editing said file?
<manchicken> Man, the dev channels are dead right now.
<bartist> however, i can not find the modprobe.conf file
<intelikey> dwidmann yeah that's what im fishing for...
<bartist> by editing that file I want to make my sound work
<intelikey> bartist so you are going to add  "make my sound work"  to that file ?
<intelikey> of course not.
<bartist> no, i am going to add ac97_quirk=0
<bartist> but there is no such file,
<bartist> should i create it?
<intelikey> ok  then probably  in   /etc/modprobe.d/options
<bartist> i ll try
<dwidmann> bartist, as I said, /etc/modprobe.conf probably exists in other linux distros, like redhat or whatnot, but not in debian based distros.
<Cardinal> hey guys.... so how can I get libcss from apt-get ?
<Cardinal> it should be apt-get install libcss
<Cardinal> but its not in any of the repositories
<Cardinal> so I have to find one that has it
<Cardinal> correcT?
<bubu1uk> Cardinal: sudo apt-cache search libcss
<intelikey> !find libcss
<ubotu> Found: libcss-tiny-perl
<intelikey> hmmm doesn't seem to be.
<bartist> ok i ve modified the file
<bartist> i'll reboot to see if it works
<bartist> thanx
<intelikey> bubu1uk so you don't get it with apt-get then.
<intelikey> bartist luck.
<bubu1uk> intelikey: well, is libcss exact name of package?
<Xbehave> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<intelikey> bubu1uk find would have auto completed it as it did for the one it found.
<intelikey> !find kde
<ubotu> Found: atlantikdesigner, gettext-kde, hwdb-client-kde, kde-core, kde-guidance (and 502 others)
<intelikey> example ^
<intelikey> bubu1uk what exactly are you needing libcss for ?
<bartist> ARRRRGGGHHH !! ! ! !
<bartist> still no sound
<intelikey> see if nalioth is in #ubuntu
<bartist> no nalioth ....
<bartist> should i make a fresh install?
<intelikey> probably wont help.   unless you did have sound and now you don't for some reason.
<bartist> i did have sound
<bartist> and i dont anymore
<intelikey> bartist oh   and what changed ?
<bartist> i have no idea
<bartist> one day it just stopped
<intelikey> bartist well in that case it could fix it.     do you have a seperate partition for /home ?
<bartist> then i did sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<bartist> followed by sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<bartist> and it work for a day or two
<bartist> than my sound server crashed
<bartist> and no more sound
<bartist> no matter what i do
<intelikey> hmmm.
<bartist> i've followed this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<bartist> but nothing works!
<bartist> i'll try to create a new user to see what happens
<bartist> if nothing happen i am affraid i'll have to make a fresh install
<intelikey> cat /proc/asound/cards  shows the correct hardware ?     cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp  doesn't make static ?
<K-Ryan> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<mrtaran123> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1645/
<mrtaran123> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1645/ newbie error
<charlie5> hi folks ... is there a way to be sure that a piece of hardware works ok in linux ? ... considering getting an external usb hardrive (seagate)
<K-Ryan> charlie, most externals are hardwired as a file system
<K-Ryan> Fat32 is compatible with Linux
<K-Ryan> NTFS however is treated as read only
<intelikey> mrtaran123 install   build-essential
<charlie5> K-Ryan: so it should just work, when i plug it in ? ... sounds great
<K-Ryan> As long as it is Fat32 both Windows and Linux can communicate with it.
<mrtaran123> instel:its already installed
<K-Ryan> That's what I did with mine charlie5
<bartist> this cat /proc/asound/cards shows correct hardware
<intelikey> make sure you have kernel-headers installed
<K-Ryan> I read somewhere that Ubuntu/Kubuntu can read most mass storage devices.
<bartist> this cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp freeze my konsole
<mrtaran123> i have them installed too
<charlie5> K-Ryan: thanks ... are there any downsides to an external ? ... in general, are they noisy or slower, maybe ?
<K-Ryan> Something like that, you know, cameras, externals, etc.
<K-Ryan> They are as fast as the transport rate.
<intelikey> mrtaran123 make a sumlink for the headers.
<K-Ryan> I'm limited to non-USB 2.0, but it still goes pretty fast
<K-Ryan> Mine is pretty quiet.
<bartist> i think i'll go for a fresh install
<bartist> everything was fine under dapper
<charlie5> K-Ryan: as long as its quick enough to watch a movie without pausing now and then
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, when trying to install Mplayer, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mrtaran123> intelikey? how to make a sumlink?
<intelikey> bartist yeah.
<K-Ryan> charlie5 I haven't tested that, but mine has served well so far.
<K-Ryan> Do you have USB 2.0 ports?
<K-Ryan> If you do you shouldn't have to worry about it at all.
<Jucato> K-Ryan: is Adept open when you are trying to do this with apt-get?
<soundgate> how do i use the dvd as a repository source in adept manager?
<charlie5> two or three, i think ... though i have never used them
<intelikey> mrtaran123 please check that the actual dir exists.   sudo ln -s /usr/src/2.6.15-27-386/build /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build
<K-Ryan> Yes Jucato, I closed it now
<K-Ryan> Now i've got another error
<K-Ryan> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<K-Ryan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<K-Ryan> is only available from another source
<K-Ryan> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<bartist> intelikey, i hace always had all my linux data under the same partition
<bartist> i've a 33GB hd
<bartist> what you you think would be good partitions
<bartist> 30GB sorry
<Jucato> K-Ryan: is your multiverse enabled?
<K-Ryan> I think so
<K-Ryan> I'll check Adept for it
<intelikey> bartist ffr if you use a system partition of about 5g and a home partition of *g you can reinstall at any time without touching your home
<K-Ryan> But I'm pretty sure I already enabled it.
<intelikey> bartist it comes in really handy if you have things you want to keep in /home/yourname/   else you have to save all that somewhere.
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, well right now I'm updating..
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 13.1/249.2 MB (5%)
<bartist> yes but all the config files are in home
<bartist> sometimes it is good to reset config files
<bartist> may be i should have 5gb system + hoome
<bartist> and *gb /storage folder
<intelikey> bartist all that requires is rm -fr ~/.???*
<K-Ryan> Umm, I "fetched updates" in Adept and now at the bottom it says Filtering... and nothing is happening
<K-Ryan> Frozen?
<K-Ryan> Or does it usually take a minute?
<Jucato> sometimes, yes
<intelikey> one can reset their home before or after install.   with that command.    just a thought....
<K-Ryan> Restarting...
<K-Ryan> Oh, maybe not..
<K-Ryan> Yeah multiverse is good, let me try the download again now that I updated
<intelikey> restarting what ?     this is not M$ reboot
<K-Ryan> I was going to restart my computer =P
<|lostbyte|> dhq_, Hi !!
<K-Ryan> Konsole says something is using my adept stuff
<bartist> [13:37]  <intelikey> bartist all that requires is rm -fr ~/.???*   __ what do you mean?
<K-Ryan> But nothing is open
<K-Ryan> Oh, found it, Adept notifier
<intelikey> bartist you said "<bartist> yes but all the config files are in home   <bartist> sometimes it is good to reset config files "
<bartist> i have to put rm -fr ~/.???* in konsole to reset those config files?
<endo602> dwidmann, you still around?
<Jucato> K-Ryan: nah, adept notifier is harmless. did you close Adept while it was still updating?
<K-Ryan> I don't think so
<K-Ryan> It was past 100% and that area closed
<dwidmann> someone rang? Ah, yeah, I'm around endo602
<endo602> dwidmann,
<endo602> can i tell you the whole story?
<endo602> i installed the drivers from the nvidia website
<dwidmann> sure
<intelikey> bartist if you keep your home and want to reset to a default state   that will do it.     but i doubt that it applies, seeing that your home is not seperate from your /   thus all in /home is lost on a reload of linux.
<endo602> but it didnt work
<endo602> then i installed the drivers you told me to
<dwidmann> !envy | endo602
<ubotu> endo602: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<endo602> now they are conflicting
<K-Ryan> Yeah still getting that error
<K-Ryan> Check process list?
<dwidmann> Yeah ... how to fix, I gave up on myself, then I just used envy to redo the ones from the nvidia site, correctly
<bartist> well thanx for the advice
<bartist> i ll go for a fresh install
<bartist> see ya
<mrtaran123> intelikey: i checked that the actual dir exists.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1647/
<mrtaran123>  <mrtaran123> intelikey? how to make a sumlink?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<endo602> so what do you suggest?
<intelikey> mrtaran123 i gave you the string.  ^    example; ln -s origenal link
<mrtaran123> en
<mrtaran123> i did it
<K-Ryan> I'm still getting the "this package is not availible" thing
<K-Ryan> But multiverse is enabled...
<mrtaran123> i pasted it to the pastebin for ya
<intelikey> mrtaran123 yeah  i see    now make sure the dir exists.   lol       here's how. ls -dl /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build
<Jucato> K-Ryan: you might not have enabled the correct multiverse
<K-Ryan> I'll pasttebin you my sources
<intelikey> btw   that's checking the link you made, mrtaran123
<K-Ryan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<elyon> Could someone please tell me how to enable higher resolutions?  I've already edited xorg.conf to include the higher res, but they aren't presented as options.
<Jucato> elyon: you have restarted X after editing xorg.conf?
<Jucato> !xconfig | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<mrtaran123> hmm....
<mrtaran123> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 2007-01-15 11:03 /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build -> /usr/src/2.6.15-27-386/build
<mrtaran123> thats the outcome
<elyon> Jucato: Ah... lemme try that.  Thank you.
<intelikey> mrtaran123 ok.    now make
<K-Ryan> Oh, hold on, how do I access my source list through kate? I can't remember the full command
<mrtaran123>  /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory
<mrtaran123> Makefile.inc:69: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<mrtaran123> thats the outcome...
<elyon> Jucato: Okay, I've restarted X, but it still only allows up to 1024x768
<intelikey> mrtaran123 then     ls /usr/src/2.6.15-27-386/build
<Jucato> !xconfig | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<elyon> Jucato: I've already tried that...
<elyon> Shall I try again?
<endo602> dwidmann, i cant find that script in adept
<intelikey> mrtaran123 i'm still thinking you may not be pointing the link to the right place.
<K-Ryan> !sources
<Jucato> elyon: won't hurt :)
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> !sourcelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> endo602: and you won't
<Jucato> K-Ryan: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<K-Ryan> How do I open my sources in kate? I can't remember the command...
<dwidmann> endo602: you'll have to d
<K-Ryan> Thanks
<dwidmann> ** click the link and downlod it
<dwidmann> *download
<K-Ryan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1649/
<elyon> Jucato: Hmm... for some reason that worked ;)  I never worked in gnome, but now that I've install Kubuntu as well, its fine :)
<Jucato> :)
<mrtaran123> intelikey: are there any packages to let you access this computer remotely?
<intelikey> mrtaran123 notice i wanted you to make sure the dir existed befor the link was made because i'm not sure the address is correct.  could be /usr/src/2.6.15-27-386   or  /usr/src/kernel*2.6.15-27-386
<mrtaran123> sounds like a guessing game otherwise..
<Jucato> K-Ryan: add the word "multiverse" to the end of this line:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<K-Ryan> line number?
<mrtaran123> intelikey: i feel bad wasting your time so much
<K-Ryan> Or should I make it a new line? Jucato
<endo602> dwidmann, which package?
<mrtaran123> hmm
<charlie5> K-Ryan: cheers for the help earlier ... decided to go ahead and get the ext harddrive ... thanks
<Jucato> K-Ryan: just add it. no need to make a new line
<dwidmann> endo602, the one that you get from ....
<dwidmann> !envy
<K-Ryan> No problem charlie5
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Jucato> K-Ryan: lines 16 and 17
<endo602> there are many ther
<Valmarko> hi, how can I be s
<K-Ryan> Alright, let's try again shall we?
<Jucato> K-Ryan: yep :)
<Valmarko> sure I have 'radeon' driver in my system?
<intelikey> mrtaran123 yes there are. but i don't want to.   just look in /usr/src   and see what is there.  the error you are getting is because the symlink /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build   is pointing to the wrong address.     one can also  dpkg -L kernel-headers-2.6.15-27-386     and see where the correct address is.
<elyon> Okay, so now I have another question:  How do I hide/show only KDE apps (so I don't have all the gnome equivalents visible)?  And is it possible to remove the programs that I will never use that are part of kubuntu-desktop? (Specifically, kmail, konqueror, etc)
<endo602> how do i install it
<K-Ryan> Yeah judging by the multitude of lines of lines passing by, I'd say it worked. Thanks Jucato!
<Jucato> K-Ryan: no problem
* Jucato gets back to work
<intelikey> mrtaran123 if my time was not free,  you couldn't afford it.   so don't worry.
<mrtaran123> en im pasting now..
<K-Ryan> You can remove packages through Adept I think elyon
<bobleny> Hey, You know they powersaver screensaver bug in edgy eft? Do you know a guide to fix it? I looked online but I can't find anything...
<intelikey> what would a drowning man give to breath for one more hour.
<intelikey> Jucato you familear with the kernel-headers  missing symlink in /lib/modules/*/   error that a lot of makefile's spit out ?
<Jucato> intelikey: um.. nope... sorry
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> i'm about 30 second from rounds, so i'll be back in an hour or so.               mrtaran123     maybe someone else can step in and help on that.  if not i'll be back.
<T3hWiz0r1> can someone in here help me figure out why my ipod only mounts in read-only mode? its hfsplus format.
<mrtaran123> intelikey: sorry its slow here, okay..
<intelikey> k
<seeb> hi everybody, is there any testdisk superuser around ?
<seeb> or.. may be someone know a good bruterecovering software ?
<T3hWiz0r1> does anyone know why my ipod only boots into readonly mode?
<T3hWiz0r1> i've tried to set the permissions in fstab to allow acess to my specific user... its a 5.5gen video ipod
<T3hWiz0r1> been searching around the ubuntu forums with little resolve.
<shadowhywind> hay all a quick question, take for example the konsole command ifconfig | grep 'Link' .. Is there another konsole command that i could add that would ignore the line with lo
<rmarianski> shadowhywind: you can add a '| grep -v ^lo'
<shadowhywind> THANKS! that did it
<rmarianski> shadowhywind: great
<makuseru> is there a sound frequency generator in kubuntu
<shadowhywind> one more question could i also do grep -v ^'127.0.0.1' ?
<shadowhywind> or does the ^ have to change?
<rmarianski> shadowhywind: the ^ just means to match the start of the line
<rmarianski> grep -v 127.0.0.1 should work
<shadowhywind> thanks that did it
<shadowhywind> *hates regular expressions* hehe
<KillerBee> is it possible to install kubuntu on reiserfs3?
<bobleny> in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" under "section Monitor", what would happen if I commented this line out "Option "DPMS""?
<makuseru> is there a sound frequency generator in kubuntu
<KillerBee> damn I must say damn good job on kubuntu
<Balsamic_Chicken> hi is there any program in ubuntu that allows me to make screen capture shots for videos that I have?
<Balsamic_Chicken> kubuntu*
<T3hWiz0r1> robotgeek: hey are you there?
<T3hWiz0r1> i guess heres the question i want to propose to anyone who wants to listen: I need to know if it is possible to force linux to write to hfsplus?
<n8k99> T3hWiz0r1: you have to turn journalling off within OS X
<n8k99> then edit your fsck table to mount that partition
<T3hWiz0r1> n8k99: will that require data to be formatted anyway?
<n8k99> I do not understand your question
<T3hWiz0r1> n8k99: will this require me to lose all data on my ipod?
<n8k99> oh- that's a different thing
<T3hWiz0r1> i figure i may as well back up the content on my ipod and format it over...
<T3hWiz0r1> apparently formatting it for windows lets it work on both mac and linux too
<T3hWiz0r1> or so i've heard
<n8k99> I don't own an iPod so no relevant experience to offer, sorry
<T3hWiz0r1> i thought linux could write to hfs... hmm
<n8k99> it can - I'm just not certain how to do it with an iPod - I do it on my hard drive  share os x with kubuntu
<bobleny> in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf", under "section Monitor", what would happen if I commented this line out "Option "DPMS""?
<endo602> dwidmann, still having issues
<dwidmann> Hmm, describe3
<endo602> when i tell envy
<endo602> to install
<endo602> the screen goes blank for quite some time
<endo602> just the cursor blinking
<dwidmann> endo602, oh, I forgot about that part
<endo602> :(
<dwidmann> first, kill X, and log in on VT1
<endo602> VT1?
<endo602> how
<dwidmann> view terminal one
<dwidmann> or something like that
<endo602> how do i do that?
<dwidmann> X can be killed with ctrl + alt + backspace
<dwidmann> it will probably send you back  to view terminal one
<endo602> hmmm
<endo602> ill try now
<makuseru> is there a sound frequency generator in kubuntu
<elyon> Could someone help me get my refresh rate over 60??  My eyes are killing me!
<endo602> dwidmann, just brings me back to the welcome screen
<dwidmann> okay, log back out, and in kdm, select "console login"
<dwidmann> then run envy
<intelikey> just dropped back in to say we have a break down, i probably wont be back tonight.   see ya tomarriey
<dwidmann> envy can't be run while X is running
<endo602> aha
<endo602> ill try that
<endo602> then i want to install the drivers correct?
<dwidmann> yup
<bobleny> PLS
<plugs> mount point /media/hdb1 does not exist, how do i fix that?
<dwidmann> plugs: sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<plugs> yay!
<dwidmann> elyon: will be easy, if you've got the vertical refresh and horizontal sync ranges for your monitor
<elyon> dwidmann: I don't.
<soulrider> plugs: do you understand why the first time it didnt work ?
<elyon> I used to have it running at 75, but after reconfiguring xserver, it only offers 60.
<plugs> yeah, i do. i just didnt know what to do about it
<plugs> =] 
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> just remember to give it a directory where to mount :P
<soulrider> one that exists :P
<dwidmann> elyon, hmm, I'm not sure why, but it usually does have something to do with what your telling xorg ... and it certainly is much easier if you know the ranges for the monitor
<bobleny> in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf", under "section Monitor", what would happen if I commented this line out "Option "DPMS""?
<dwidmann> bobleny: one way to find out
<bobleny> lol
<bobleny> Right, ask someone...
<plugs> =\ another question, i reinstalled kubuntu and i don't remember how to add support to play .avi files, any help?
<dwidmann> plugs: avi files will play ... avi is just a container format though, what matters is what video codec they've been encoded with
<plugs> wait,,, isnt it libxine and whatnot
<plugs> hmm let's think
<dwidmann> You're probably thinking of libxine-extracodecs
<plugs> i think i probably am
<plugs> it doesnt exist anymore?
<dwidmann> !multiverse | plugs
<ubotu> plugs: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<plugs> ah right i have to enable all those
<zeekstarr> is there a way I can hide my IP address at all times?
<Minataku> On Freenode, you mean?
<Minataku> Just register for a mask
<zeekstarr> no I mean on 6.10
<zeekstarr> is there a way so it's always hidden, while browsing the web, etc...
<Minataku> No, there isn't... well, maybe tor but I don't know enough about that to say anything
<zeekstarr> alright thanx
<plugs> awright. installed libxine-extracodecs and i'm good
<plugs> except i dont think the sound works
<Rug> Howdy all, I am using Kubuntu Edgy but I use fluxbox as my WM.  Why don't the 'kde' apps get system settings saved when I close them?  (ie. I setup konqueror to show file-manager the way I like it, but if another app opens konq, then my saved preferences are not used.)
<endo602> dwidmann, still not working
<dwidmann> Really?
<dwidmann> you aren't trying to install nvidia-glx after are you? That would probably fail, and miserably at that ...
<endo602> no i am not
<endo602> device still is vesa
<dwidmann> endo602: well, that would be a problem then
<dwidmann> you need to change it to nvidia ... nvidia-xconfig does the job well, though I think envy probably asked you to run it
<endo602> envy hasnt
<endo602> nvidia-xconfig doesnt have the options to change it
<dwidmann> running it is all it takes, "sudo nvidia-xconfig" changes everything to suit
<dwidmann> no options needed
<zeekstarr> are any video screenshot tools in the kubuntu repositories?
<endo602> after i do that should i restart?
<dwidmann> endo602, well, you would at least have to restart x
<dwidmann> don't need to do a full reboot though
<Delphinus>  is it possible to set ssh to ask what username you want to login to remote machine with like putty does?
<endo602> got it to work for the time being
<endo602> thanks so much
<dwidmann> You're welcome
<Rug> Delphinus: you could try this:   ssh username@server.com
<Delphinus> yeah i normally do, but i would prefer is possible to just go ssh server.com, then have it prompt me for a username
<Rug> I can't think of any other method
<sinless> hola
<sinless> someone speak spanish?
<Minataku> !es | sinless
<ubotu> sinless: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Minataku> ^^
<juano_> what can i get to play wma in xmms?
<dr0fnax_away> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<juano_> what can i get to play wma in xmms?
<juano_> what can i get to play .wma in xmms?
<dwidmann> !multimedia | juano_
<ubotu> juano_: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<manchicken> So quiet in here.
<dwidmann> I guess quiet is the ultimate goal of a support channel ... the point where people have their questions asked :)
<Search4Lancer> this may seem silly, but.... how can I empty the Trash as root?
<Search4Lancer> I'm running into a permissions problem
<Search4Lancer> resulting in my not being able to empty the trash
<juano_> cant get xmms to play wma :(
<endo602> is there a way to setup a folder in /home that is routed to a folder in somewhere else?
<manchicken> endo602: What exactly are you trying to do?
<manchicken> !wma | juano_
<ubotu> juano_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Juno> manchicken: http://www.opera.com/support/search/supsearch.dml?index=453
<juano_> manchicken: thanks ill try to reinstall win32codecs
<manchicken> Juno: It's still proprietary trash.
<Juno> manchicken: but free =D
<manchicken> Juno: No, it still costs you your freedom.
<Juno> how so?
<Jucato> ahem...
<manchicken> Juno: Do you get the four freedoms with it?  This document doesn't say you do.
<manchicken> Jucato: Wait a minute, where were you 15 minutes ago? heh
<Juno> I'm not sure what the four freedoms you're talking about are
<Jucato> manchicken: watching... I don't know anything about xmms
<Jucato> manchicken: I'm sure you'd love to educate Juno regarding the ideologies of the Free Software Movement in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Juno> Yea, because I actually am curious
<manchicken> Juno: Freedom to use for any purpose, freedom to the source code and to study that source code, freedom to distribute up to and including selling, freedom to distribute modified copies up to and including selling.
<makuseru> whats the name of the ubuntu distro that uses xfce?
<manchicken> But with that, I shall retire for the evening.
<manchicken> adept won't compile.
<manchicken> I broke it.
<manchicken> I'll have to fight it some more tomorrow.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Slackwise> Adept /is/ broken by nature.
<Jucato> makuseru: Xubuntu
<manchicken> Naw, adept is just misunderstood.
<makuseru> theres another though
<Hawkwind> LOL @ adept.  Now there's a piece of code that is pretty worthless
<makuseru> had a pretty long name
<Juno> Ark linux uses Kynaptic?
<Slackwise> I stick to apt-get/cache/dpkg and Synaptic, since they work.
<Jucato> Juno: no
<Slackwise> Adept is just... worthless, really.
<Slackwise> It just needs love.
<Jucato> Adept needs work. which is what manchicken is trying to do...
<Jucato> don't throw out the baby together with the tub...
<Juno> Jucato: thats what its called =\
<Jucato> Juno: what do you mean?
<manchicken> Juno: Here is some more information for your reading (since you said you were curious) http://www.fsf.org/licensing/essays/free-sw.html
<manchicken> Now I really do have to go to bed.
<Juno> Jucato: ArkLinux doesnt have adept.  It has a package manager called Kynaptic
<manchicken> I need to get some sleep so that I can make some serious progress tomorrow.
<Jucato> Juno: aah... you have to be specific. There's an app installed named "Ark", which is a compression/decompression app (think Zip, Rar. Tar.Gz)
<manchicken|away> Nighty night all you happy people.
* Hawkwind Throws the tub and the baby at Jucato just for fun
<Juno> Jucato: ahh...  yea sorry.  I confuse people with that all the time. =\
* Jucato gets throws back the dirty water at Hawkwind
<Juno> So can anyone take a shot at helping me fix my video issues?
<Slackwise> Juno: What kind of card do you have?
<Slackwise> Juno: Also, what kind of video problem? As in playing videos, video as in your video hardware...?
<Juno> Slackwise: ati radeon x700 pro.  no major problems just annoying things.  I can't set up my dual monitors correctly, and the background images I use have screwed up colors in the dark areas.
<juano_> cant play wma in xmms still
<juano_> :(
<Slackwise> Juno: Ahh, no clue about dual monitors in Linux, but the dark area problem sounds like a hardware overlay problem.
<Juno> Slackwise: and google earth runs horribly also.  =\
<Slackwise> Juno: I used to be an ATI lover, until I realized they're all "LOL LINUXXX" so now I purchase only NVIDIA cards. :/
<Juno> Slackwise: I've come to dislike ATI lately myself, but I can't afford to get a new card rght now.
<Minataku> Yeah, ATI is a DRM Whore
<Slackwise> This really sounds like a driver issue, and me having no recent experience with ATI cards, I'm not that great of a help. :/
<Slackwise> Juno: I'd send you my NVIDIA 5700 Ultra... if it weren't broken :(
<Slackwise> Worked beautifully in Linux.
<Slackwise> Until Vista broke it
<Juno> can you not send it in for warrenty?
<Slackwise> (Seriously, I launched a screensaver in Vista and it died)
<Slackwise> Juno: I'm going to try, but I got impatient with it and decided to buy a new card anyways.
<Minataku> Slackwise: Let me guess, you tried to watch a DVD and it said "LOL I THINK YUO STOLED THIS" and fried the card
<Slackwise> Got me a cheap XFX 6800GT
<Slackwise> Minataku: I think the chip was damaged from heat stress, actually.
<Slackwise> And using the DirectX 9/10 BS that Vista has must have made it freak out on launching that fancy screensaver.
<Minataku> Or even better "Windows Vista has detected that your video card lacks HDCP. Windows Vista will now destroy this card and force you to buy a new one."
<Slackwise> It faded into darkness, and then my monitor lost the signal... and that was the last I heard of my card.
<Slackwise> For the record, it was acting flakey in the first place.
<Minataku> Leave that part out
<Minataku> That last line
<Slackwise> From a cold boot, I'd have to power cycle at least 2 or 3 times
* Minataku strikes it from the record
<Slackwise> before i would get a video signal after POST
<Minataku> It's much better if you don't mention that, trust me
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> I can see it on the blogs now
<Minataku> "WINDOWS VISTA DESTROYS VIDEO CARDS"
<Slackwise> I'm just going to call eVGA and ask them if they can fix up my card, and if so, I may setup a desktop for my little sister or donate it to someone needy :P
<Juno>  <--- someone needdy
<Minataku> Take it apart and throw it piece by piece through the windows at Microsoft HQ
<Minataku> Haha... broken windows at Microsoft
<Juno> lol
<Minataku> I'm sure they're used to it, wink wink
<Minataku> XD
<Slackwise> lol
<Minataku> I didn't intend for that to be a pun but it ended up being one of those ultra-rare puns that was actually funny so I'm happy with it
<Minataku> X3
<K-Ryan> hey guys, know what aa3d does?
<Death_Monkey_> Does anyone have any suggestions for installing Firefox?
<K-Ryan> Having problems?
<Death_Monkey_> I don't understand the process of installing things from tars
<K-Ryan> well a .tar.gz is like a .zip file on windows
<K-Ryan> you just extract it
<K-Ryan> however
<K-Ryan> if you goto your kmenu, then add/remove packages
<K-Ryan> Search firefox, it should be in there, install it through there and it will be much easier
<Death_Monkey_> Alrighty
<Death_Monkey_> I'll probably end up doing that for this
<K-Ryan> I reccomend it
<Death_Monkey_> But is there a tutorial you can point me to for future installs?
<Death_Monkey_> I will be needing to install some wacom drivers and some other things that are not in the add/remove
<yan> I didnt see an html editor in add/remove programs?  Is there an easily installed one?
<K-Ryan> For installs im not sure
<K-Ryan> I myself am not too good with em, just got Linux myself
<Jucato> yan: Quanta, Nvu
<Death_Monkey_> Yan - did you see Quanta Plus under Development?
<Death_Monkey_> Okay, thanks K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> Umm, anyone else have trouble running the streams in amarok?
<K-Ryan> No problem Death_Monkey
<K-Ryan> My streams connect, but I hear nothing
<K-Ryan> !streams
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streams - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how to get mp3 streams to work?
<K-Ryan> Can anyone reccomend a program that will work with mp3 streams?
<unix_infidel> anyone know if its possible to setup an export of thunderbird or evolution calendar to an ftp and have it sync up?
<yan> thanks for quanta
<yan> im checking it out
<Jucato> anyone here using Scribus on Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how to run Kodo or AMOR under the Others section of Adept?
<K-Ryan> I installed them, but I can't find out where it put them...
<juano> anyone know how to make wma play in xmmS?
<juano> ive tried all the basic stuff... doesnt work
<darrell> hi all
<yan> is there any program in kubuntu that nativly connects to Exchange server?  Not using IMAP or POP?
<darrell> i need help, please
<darrell> i need help about beryl, some one please?
<Jucato> !beryl | darrell
<ubotu> darrell: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<K-Ryan> thanks jucato, was about to do that =P
<unix_infidel> anyone happen to know what the typical flash drive costs in terms of electricity...a typical USB slot puts out about 900mW
<K-Ryan> flash drive shouldnt be too much
<unix_infidel> K-Ryan: I'm thinking about doing a DIY hack of a USB hub and a couple 2GB usb flash drives that go for pretty cheap.
<K-Ryan> Why?
<K-Ryan> Wouldn't it be cheaper to get a small external?
<darrell> My beryl setting not work, what can i do?
<K-Ryan> Especially considering externals usually rely on a power source of their own
<unix_infidel> because 8GB flash drives...are expensive.
<K-Ryan> No, an external hard drive
<K-Ryan> you could probably get a 50gb external, or even a 20gb if you wanted
<K-Ryan> wouldnt be too costly
<K-Ryan> and would be a lot more efficient than a couple of flash drives
<unix_infidel> ahhh, i forgot to consider bus efficiency.
<K-Ryan> I mean, I know my SD card for my camera is 2GB and that cost $30 bucks
<K-Ryan> So for the price of a usb hub and a couple of flash drives, you could just get an external hard drive and have 3x the space at least
<lupine_85>  flash is not good for constantly writing to
<lupine_85> really not good
<K-Ryan> I don't have experience with it so I wouldn't really know about that...
<lupine_85> if you're just using it for media storage, it'd be OK
<K-Ryan> Good to know though, thanks
<lupine_85> but if you're mounting / on it... make sure /tmp at least is in RAM
<K-Ryan> Well its a quarter after 2 in the morning
<K-Ryan> I'm out, night guys
<sinbad33> *huggles*
<usuario> hola ?
<usuario> xD
<yan> is there a GUI PPTP vpn client for Kubuntu>
<Jucato> anyone else using Scribus here?
<kraut> moin
<andreasw> hi
* Rob-West is rebooting brb
* Hawkwind Changes the channel name before Rob-West returns
<dennis> hi! on my laptop i cannot use the touchpad (perhaps because i updated all packets...) - can anyone help me? what shall i do?
<yan> is kubuntu dapper or etchy
<yan> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<yan> !etchy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etchy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yan> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<dope> DAPPER DRAKE WHAT WHAT!
<dope> is fiesty gonna have kde 4?
<yan> what is the current iso for kubuntu?
<yan> dapper ?
<dope> edgy is the latest
<dope> dapper is 6.06 and edgy is 6.10
<yan> how can i tell what I have?
<dope> that's a good question
<Hawkwind> cat /etc/lsb_release
<yan> wheres right click my computer?  lol
<Jucato> "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<Hawkwind> Or lsb_release -a actually
<Hawkwind> LOL
* Hawkwind Goes back to playing secondlife
<dope> try "sudo shutdown -h 0"
<Jucato> dope: and what exactly is that for?
<dope> that'll shutdown the computer
<Jucato> and what relation does it have to yan's question?
<Hawkwind> Halts the systems
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It doesn't.
<dope> when he starts it back up it might say
<dope> just a guess
<Hawkwind> dope: Seriously overboard d00d
* Jucato whispers to Hawkwind "sarcasm"
<dope> :O
<dope> whenever i have a problem i use that command
<yan> i thought you never had to reboot linux.  :)
<dope> only when you're as talented as i am and can muck things up
<yan> lol
<yan> codename dapper
<yan> thanks
<yan> whats LSB?
<dope> light side base
<yan> tx
<dope> actually i'm not serious
<dope> i've no idea
<dope> but that would be my guess
<yan> this is hard enough
<Jucato> Linux Standard Base
<Jucato> !lsb
<dope> was close
<ubotu> lsb: Linux Standard Base 3.1 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 3.1-10ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jucato> bah not very helpful
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Jucato> http://lsb.freestandards.org/
<yan> pptpconfig: Depends: php-gtk-pcntl (>= 1.0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<yan> whats that mean?
<yan> is pptpconfig using an outdated package?
<yan> so it cant be installed?
<Hawkwind> !lsb
<ubotu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<dope> pptpconfig has a dependency
<dope> i believe
<dope> and it has to bet met before you can install it
<yan> seems to be php-gtk-pcntl
<yan> but it says it wont install it?  or that means I have to apt get that first?
<dope> if you use the package manager it should d/l everything for you
<yan> I thought apt got whatever it needed
<yan> its not in the package manager
<dope> try the package manager
<dope> i know
<dope> oh
<dope> no?
<dope> it should be
<yan> pptplinux is
<yan> but not config
<dope> hit reload
<yan> hey
<yan> cool
<yan> its there now
<dope> :)
<dope> i can sometimes be helpful
<yan> well hopefully i dont have to reboot into windows to hook up to vpn.  ive got about 2 hours of tinkering before bed
<yan> its midnight already
<dope> it's 3:17am here
<dope> i should really go to bed i think maybe
<yan> lol
<dope> i think i have sleep anxiety :x
<yan> hey i just clicked install on pptpconfig and its all red and says break
<dope> that doesn't sound good
<yan> nope
<yan> lol
<dope> i don't think i've ever gotten that
<yan> i just search for that php-gtk thing and tried to install it and it says break (install) too
<dope> hmm
<yan> yeah says the commit would break packages
<dope> oh
<yan> yeah i went ahead and said apply ... im a clicker
<dope> well i dunno
<dope> i don't think i've ever gotten that
<dope> just like my mother
<dope> :P
<yan> well hopefully somebody updtes that
<nate_> #kubuntu-xgl
<yan> PPTP vpn is critical
<dope> i don't use a vpn
<dope> or really know what it is
<dope> virtual private network
<dope> that's about it
<yan> secure connection to the office
<yan> also so i can hook up evolution to my exchange server
<dope> i'm sure OSX has something like that
<dope> i walked out into the living room around 1 to find my roommate and her friend makin out
<dope> i'm never makin out with her again :|
<dope> i better not go out there and find them doin it
<yan> is her friend a girl?
<dope> i wish
<dope> then it wouldn't be a big deal
<yan> oh bummer
<dope> yea :/
<yan> lol
<yan> k well i give up.  reboot to winblows and get some work done i guess.
<yan> nite all
<yan> thanks
<dope> nitenite
<nate_> sooo, who wants to get beryl working on my computer
<|Osiris> can someone help me with my wireless setup? I do not get an ip
<Hawai`i> omg...
<Hawai`i> proftpd is a pain in keister
<nate_> 87611 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17522.168 FPS is that good?
<stdin> nate_: yeah,  that's good. 30FPS is real time, so you got plenty of room there :)
<nate_> then why cant i get beryl to work? i have a nvidia 7900GS with the drive the envy script downloads
<stdin> nate_: do you have XGL installed tho?
<nate_> ive followed heaps of how to's and they all end up with my system being unbootable
<nate_> ive done like 5reinstall
<nate_> s
<stdin> was it this guide ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<nate_> yeh ive tried that one and it didnt work
<nate_> the nvidia -glx drive dose nothing for m
<nate_> e
<stdin> nate_: that page has nothing to do with nvidia-glx, you need to install xserver-xgl
<nate_> yeh i know, but when it says sudo apt-get nvidia-glx, that driver dose nothing
<dwidmann> 30FPS on a 7900GS sounds kind of weak ...
<stdin> nate_: it doesn't sat anything about nvidia-glx on that page
<stdin> *say
<dwidmann> wait, I had missed something (obviously), anyhow, the easiest way to get beryl working has nothing to do with xgl ...
<dwidmann> the easy way is: set up the 96xx drivers, add a line to the xorg.conf file, install beryl, and you should be good to go ...
<nate_> well my pc specs are toshiba p100 core2duo 2ghz, 2gb ram, 7900GS 512mb
<nate_> <nate_> nate@NATIOUS:~$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<nate_> [19:48]  <nate_> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 09:54:45 PST 2006
<nate_> [19:48]  <nate_> GCC version:  gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<stdin> dwidmann: aiglx?
<nate_> thats the drivers im using
<dwidmann> stdin, well, I'm not really sure what it is, it may be nvidia-glx, then again, I'm pretty sure whatever it is to do with it is integrated into the nvidia driver itself ... thus requiring the 96xx drivers.
<stdin> dwidmann: if you don't get xserver-xgl then it aiglx (with the latest driver from nvidia)
<dwidmann> hmm, then I guess it is
<dwidmann> then again, I've been told otherwise, and quite frankly, I really don't care and don't want to argue :)
<dwidmann>  Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<dwidmann> you need th at line in the Screen section
<stdin> dwidmann: is that on edgy or dapper?
<dwidmann> I'm using edgy
<nate_> dapper
<dwidmann> I'm not sure whether that line was required or not , but I do remember reading in one of the beryl howtos (there seem to be too many floating around honestly) that I needed it ... so I threw it in
<stdin> on edgy (xorg 7.0) it's easy, on dapper, you need to add a repo and get the xorg update, but you can try it by just adding the lines to xorg.conf and see
<stdin> opps, it's 7.1 not 7.0
<dwidmann> indeed
<stdin> if you can get aiglx to work, go with it, it's better than xgl in a few ways
<dwidmann> I remember XGL being quite the pain in the butt .. if I wanted to use it with other things that used opengl ...
<stdin> yeah, it don't play nice with opther opengl apps
<stdin> aiglx is fine with them :)
<bartist> hello!
<bartist> i am planing to format ma hdd
<bartist> to have a frsh kubuntu install
<bartist> i've 30gb
<dwidmann> on the bright side of xgl, I can only really name one thing ... kwin + translucency&shadows didn't leak memory on me in an xgl session (always has/did otherwise)
<bartist> what partitions do you recommand me?
<dwidmann> 30gb sounds like plenty
<dwidmann> Probably 9gb for /, 1gb for swap, and the rest for /home is what I would do, but you can do it however you like of course
<bartist> 30gb = 1 gb swap + 5gb linux + *gb storage?
<bartist> dwidmann, they told me to separate /home from /
<bartist> but instead of having a separate /home partitions
<bartist> why not having /home on the sys partition
<bartist> and doing a separate /storage partition.?
<bartist> in that way, all the config files remain on the sys partition
<stdin> bartist: it's just in case you ever need to reinstall, you won't loose all your data and settings
<dwidmann> I must also say that if you only give / 5gb, you'll run out
<bartist> yes but some time the idea of a fresh install is to have default config
<dwidmann> for example, my / is using 5.2gb right now
<stdin> i was going to say, something like ~10gb for /
<stdin> you'll have plenty of space then
<bartist> also, i have now 1gb of swap
<bartist> but never use more than 100mb
<dwidmann> 10 is a good number ... it's what I always use :)
<bartist> so its a waste
<dwidmann> I almost never use swap at all ... one of the benefits of having 2gb of RAM
<dwidmann> yet I still keep my gig of swap because I've got plenty of space to waste
<bartist> i only have 500mb of ram
<mineur> hello hello
<bartist> so what are your recommendations?
<mineur> resize your swap :)
<bartist> 1gb swap + 10gb / + 19gb /home?
<mineur> I don't even have swap turned on
<dwidmann> bartist, sounds good
<depesz> hi. where can i find howto about kubunu (edgy) + beryl (using ati card) ?
<stdin> bartist: I agree
<bartist> but again, i could do: 1gb swap + 10gb / and /home + 19gb /storage
<bartist> so which one?
<dwidmann> depesz, there is an (enormous) thread about both beryl and compiz going on in the ubuntuforums, general section, it's stickied
<depesz> dwidmann: thanks. searching.
<dwidmann> bartist, up to you, I personally don't see much benefit in seperating my /home and my storage ... but if you do, feel free
<mineur> I'd recommend the wiki from beryl itself...
<dwidmann> which reminds me, I have far too much unpartitioned space at the moment ...
<dwidmann> !lvm | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<stdin> depesz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl << look there too
<mineur> a efw days ago someone mentioned a soccer game... anyone knows the name of that came?
<mineur> *game
<stdin> depesz: and here :P https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<bartist> dwidmann if you don't separate them, how do you reset the config of your home?
<bartist> sorry my internet crashed
<bartist> dwidmann if you don't separate storage and home, how do you reset yourr config?
<mineur> reset your config?
<depesz> stdin: thx.
<mineur> just have a backop :p
<mineur> backup
<bartist> arf
<stdin> depesz: np :)
<bartist> the point of doing a fresh install is to have a fresh config too
<dwidmann> bartist, what I would do to do that would be to create a new folder on the /home partition, move the storage into it, then wipe out the settings, and copy them back
<dwidmann> either that or maybe something like sudo rm -rf ~/.*
* Rob-West is out for the night be back later
<stdin> mineur: logs are good: <Mr_L0rD>  bolzplatz2006= a wonderful 3D soccer game
<bartist> ok thanx for the advices
<mineur> that's it! thanx, I was using a different pc then :)
<stdin> mineur: I have a 13MB log file, just for this channel :P
<mineur> you're addicted :p
<stdin> it starts from may 21 2006 :P
<bartist> that's a lot to read*!
<bartist> hours
<stdin> grep is your friend :P
<Valmarko> stdin, what are the most common qustions ?
<stdin> Valmarko: "how do I get mp3s to play? "
<Valmarko> :) right
<stdin> that and flash are the most common
<bartist> of course
<bartist> those are the most comon applications of pcs
<mineur> most common: everything you find with google in > 5 minuts :)
<bartist> well i have a fresh install to do
<mineur> <5 that would be
<bartist> have a good evening
<dwidmann> hmm, my log is only 6mb ... then again, up until recently I always used kopete ... another 5mb there, I think I've almost caught up :O
<dwidmann> 13mb does sound awfully small though, for an 8 month long log
<mineur> actually this channel is relatively slow for the amount of users in it
<dwidmann> mineur, not really, seems normal to me ... the lurker to talker ratio always seems to be pretty high ...
<Valmarko> Cool... I just found out that I have reported the last 100Kb of conversations
<Valmarko> I have a log... I mean
<mineur> I've seen worse :)
<Valmarko> :) yaa
<nailz> I only ask a question here if google cant help :) like whats a good screecasting prog for Kubuntu?
<dwidmann> worse ... yes, I think I've seen chans with 500 people ... yet nobody actually talking
<mineur> screecasting????
<dwidmann> nailz, when you find out, tell me, I'm curious
<nailz> sry *screencasting/ recording prog :p
<mineur> oh :)
<mineur> noooooooooooo idea hehe
<nailz> heh ty
<mineur> but on the ubuntu website there's a collection of screencast videos... maybe you can find out with what they were made, I'll keep my fingers crossed it wasn't on vmware or something :d
<stdin> nailz: popey wrote a howto thing about screencasts http://popey.com/Creating_Screencasts
<stdin> mineur: I know the guy who made them :)
<nailz> stdin thanks much :D
<stdin> mineur: I even made one :P
<stdin> the only kubuntu one on there :)
<mineur> hehe
<stdin> I need to make some more, popey is way ahead of me now
<mineur> that howto looks nice tho, but still I prefer a nice wiki over a screencast :)
<stdin> if you're totally new to linux, it helps to have someone show you exactly what to do :P
<stdin> they aren't really for the experienced users
<mineur> I noticed... :)
<stdin> tho plans are to dive in to the cli some time, after the basics are covered
<mineur> nice
<mineur> but is it needed? Aren't there enough references around for that?  ok I admit, if it will be done as nicely then the whole ubuntu thing... it'll be much better then anything around
<Valmarko> I wish I could find the best possible configuration in order to explore the full capabilities of my graphics card. Sometimes I have the sensation that visual performance ( windows opening faster, moving without traces...)of my desktop could be better.
<mineur> I'm still pretty amazed almost everything on my laptop just works out of the box
<mineur> Valmarko: you use Beryl or compiz?
* Hawai`i is away.
<Valmarko> No. My pc comes with ati radeon 9550 and I use the open source driver
<mineur> why don't you use ATI's driver? any political reasons for that? :)
<Valmarko> No. I just heard that the one that comes with 6.10  ( the opne source driver) is better
<mineur> but is it the pc slowing down things or maybe it's the nature of the enabled eye-candy?  Some animations look nice but don't add productivity :)
<Valmarko> I understand but... the desktop is set by default. I didnt make any significant changes
<mineur> hmmm
<dwidmann> the only things I really, really liked about beryl were the zoom, and that one other thing that it does when you go to the top right corner ...
<mineur> dwidmann: scale it is called the mac-like expose
<mineur> yeah indeed it is nice :)
<Jazon> hi!  i have my panel menus set up to appear when i touch the bottom of tthe screen.  is there a way to set it so that it isn't instant?  i want to avoid accidental touches
<mineur> and the cube is nice to show off lol but I agree it doesn't add productivity, but doesn't remove productivity neither
<dwidmann> asides from that, it kills half of my valuable keyboard shortcuts, and its settings gui is terrible
<Jazon> i mean, i know there is a way ultimately... (god i love foss)  but is there an *easy* way? :P
<mineur> ok maybe your expectations are too high? I have KDE with beryl (or should I say Beryl with kde... :) )  and it runs smoothly on my intel graphical card
<Jazon> you guys talking about compiz?
<Jazon> heh
<stdin> minno beryl, not compiz
<stdin> opps,
<Jazon> is beryl better ?
<stdin> why did i type minno?
<mineur> has more features
<mineur> it's a fork of compiz
<Jazon> i have avoided since compiz.  it totally buggered my desktop.
<stdin> beryl has more bling :P
<Jazon> well, *i* totally buggered my desktop lol
<mineur> ok some call it bling, some call it features hehehehe
<Jazon> about my question.... any ideas?
<stdin> I found compiz don't work well with kde
<Jazon> ^^
<Valmarko> A few days my curiosity made me explore other distros and , for example , I founf that using Fedora Core 6 , using the default settings, opens windows really faster. I'm not saying that Kubuntu isnt good. I'm free to choose and I'm very happy for sticking with Kubuntu. For several reasons...
<Jazon> same here stdin
<dwidmann> Valmarko, I think it has to do with some flag that they compile their packages with, can't recall what it was
<mineur> Valmarko: have you tried another desktop manager and see if is is slow there to?
<stdin> -O3 or something ?
<mineur> hmm that won't make your apps slower... ???
<mineur> only compile longer :d
<colin_> Hi.  I got Kubuntu 6.06 installed yesterday!
<colin_> It's very clean
<mineur> congratulations colin_ :)
<stdin> -O = optimise, I don't know all the number meanings, -O2 is normal, I think, and -O3 is optimise foe size
<mineur> don't know all the numbers neither :)
<mineur> I'm off to study a bit
<dwidmann> I'll see if I can dig up what it was, I just remember hearing about it before
<andres_> please som help:
<stdin> they probably use some processor specific tuning too
<colin_> I only start college again next week!
<mineur> but I'm in Belgium... exams started last week............. so lots of time to play with new stuff :d
<Valmarko> It's a good question but... I really like KDE and I guess my pc has the full potencial to handle it right. It's not the latest but I thinck that Pentium IV, 512Mg RAM, 117G sata HD and ati radeon 9550 ( with at least 128 Mb... not sure) it's more then enough to handle KDE at 100%
<mineur> it is Valmarko
<colin_> South Africa
<andres_> im using kubuntu and i want to se movies from my computer with the tv?
<Valmarko> It's a problem of configuration, I know
<stdin> Valmarko: you can run KDE on a lot less too
<Valmarko> I just dont know the right one
<andres_> how do i do i downloaded nvtv but doest work
<stdin> what's 'nvtv' ?
<Valmarko> The driver is not configurated in a way that can explore totally the capabilities of the video card
<colin_> over my head :-) Over and out
<Valmarko> Maybe the next release will fullfill the gap:)
<andres_> what can you recomend that i do?
<stdin> what is "nvtv" ?
<andres_> i reed about that bull in a swedish forum
<stdin> !info nvtv
<ubotu> nvtv: tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-5 (edgy), package size 266 kB, installed size 1016 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<andres_> !info nvtv
<ubotu> nvtv: tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-5 (edgy), package size 266 kB, installed size 1016 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<stdin> andres_: try installing it then
<keene> test
<andres_> i have install the program but nothing happens
<stdin> have you started the program ?
<andres_> yes but nothing happens
<stdin> read the man page for it
<stdin> I haven't used it, so I don't know how to use it
<stdin> in konsole "man nvtv"
<Jucato> konqueror "man:/nvtv"
<stdin> well, that works too :)
* Jucato is really, really frustrated...
<stdin> how come?
<Jucato> anyone else able to print in Scribus?
<stdin> never tried
<Jucato> I can't print in Scribus on Linux... I can print on XP, but I can't view the document...
<dwidmann> I never even managed to get my printer working :\ then again, it's on a computer downstairs that runs windows
<Jucato> annoying thing is... other KDE apps print just fine... it's just the app that I really need that refuses to...
<dwidmann> I thought scribus wasn't actually a kde app, just a qt app, though?
<Jucato> yeah... which makes it double annoying... :P
<Jucato> i.e., the lack of a working KDE solution... :(
<Lynoure> Jucato: Scribus cannot export in .ps or something?
<dwidmann> kword 2.0 looks like it has quite a few promising-looking improvements
<Lynoure> Jucato: then you could print that.
<daing_> Hey, Konqueror only shows /home and /media by default, is there a way for it to show every other folder in / to non-root users?
<seven11> show hidden files
<daing_> seven11: Under what menu?
<seven11> daing_: view
<daing_> seven11: thanks
<seven11> no prob
<daing_> seven11: no, thats not what I wanted. That shows files prefixed with . (normal unix hidden file or directory). I mean the directories hidden by KONQUEROR in the root file system
<stdin> !hidden
<daing_> seven11: is there a way to do only that
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<daing_> stdin: cheers
<stdin> :)
<Jucato> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Jazon> hi Jucato :)
<Jucato> hi Jazon
<Jazon> i have my panel menus set up to appear when i touch the bottom of the screen.  is there a way to set it so that it isn't instant?  i want to avoid accidental touches continuously popping up the panels
<Jazon> (without recompiling kde i mean :P )
<Jucato> hm.. not that I'm aware of...
<Jucato> the delay only applies to the re-hiding of the panel after your mouse has left...
<Jazon> hmmm  i may just have to delve into the source code.  this is really annoying :/
<Jucato> good luck :)
<Jazon> have you ever hacked kde?
<Jazon> heh
<Jucato> once or twice
<Jucato> gtg
<Jazon> l8r dude
<waylandbill> I scared Jucato away.. I know it! ;-)
<william> is anyone there that might help me
<william> i am having a problem with kubuntu and ltsp
<chuen> Hi . Is there an app I can use to read 'raw' server logs a client has sent me? (If I should aask this on a forum instead, just say!)
<william> can some one please help with ltsp
<mineur[studying] > chuen: any editor will do?
<chuen> minuer: Sure, but I wanted the log to be 'interpreted' so tha the stats were no longer 'raw' (IYSWIM).
<mineur[studying] > what kinda logs are we talking about?
<waylandbill> william__: what's the problem with ltsp? an error maybe?
<william__> yes pxe-t01
<william__> file not found
<william__> but i can't edit any conf files they are locked by root
<mineur[studying] > use sudo?
<william__> i tried
<william__> command not found
<mineur[studying] > what distro are you on?
<waylandbill> william__: you have a problem in the dhcp server config
<william__> kubuntu
<william__> but i con't edit it
<william__> can't even
<waylandbill> under sudo?
<william__> it says i don't have the rights enough to save my edits
<waylandbill> vi, kate, nano? what editor?
<william__> i can't login gui with sudo and gedit doesn't work
<william__> kate
<waylandbill> kdesu kate [conf.file] 
* mineur[studying]  use kdesu
<mineur[studying] > hmm without the /me :d
<william__> so in terminal use kdesu dhcpd.conf
<waylandbill> Alt-F2 then 'kdesu kate [path to conf] /dhcpd.conf'
<mineur[studying] > kdesu kate dhcpd.conf
<william__> ok
<william__> brb
<william__> can i copy and pate the bulk of the exsisting one?
<waylandbill> like an example one? you'll have to edit for your config, but yes.
<william__> ok
<william__> thank you
<waylandbill> trying to just play with ltsp, or you trying to set up a real world laptop server?
<william__> trying
<william__> i have 5 kids and the internet is not where i truely want them but i can't stop them and my wife and i run a business
<william__> so we all use one connection
<william__> and all the assets
<william__> not to mention the kids crassh the system a lot
<waylandbill> That'd be perfect.
<william__> i can't figure it out tho this was supposed to be all in one un like fedora i wan't supposed to have to configure it
<waylandbill> I used it before when I had a laptop that had a dead HDD. It works good.
<william__> i am new to linux and i am not certain what i am doing i tried it the easy way and still didn't work
<waylandbill> it is the 'easy' way, but you need to educate yourself on the components that comprise a ltsp setup.
<william__> yea
<william__> i tried fedora first
<william__> well i got the same mes there
<william__> than i ran over this one and well i thought i would sleep better
<william__> lol
<waylandbill> I think the hardest is the dhcp server. once you get that, the rest is easier.
<william__> ok is there a standard to this?
<waylandbill> you got the dirst part sounds like... the tftp is running.
<waylandbill> s/dirst/first/
<mineur[studying] > setting up a dhcp server can't be that hard? :)
<mineur[studying] > I remember doing it once....
<waylandbill> it's not hard.. can be finicky sometimes tho.
<mineur[studying] > used to have a good book tho, well more a lab guide
<william__> any good ideas?
<william__> i have looked at sourceforge theres look different everywhere i go to look they are all different
<waylandbill> try putting the pxe files in the root of the tftp folder and not a subdir.
<william__> i can't find the tftp root on this system?
<waylandbill> really?
<william__> fedoras is easy its in the root folder but kubuntu hid it on me
<william__> lol
<waylandbill> search the hdd for pxelinux.0
<william__> app manager says i have one it isn't running but i can't find the root
<william__> k brb
<waylandbill> CVirus: interesting nick... any better than a PascalVirus? ;-)
<CVirus> waylandbill: well .. it has nuthing to do with the C programing language
<waylandbill> oh. first thought that came to mind. :-
<waylandbill> d\
<waylandbill> :-D
<CVirus> hehe
<william__> nope it says it can't find it
<waylandbill> hmm... maybe I got it wrong. try just pxe*
<posingaspopular> hello room. anyone available to help me with a little install problem?
<william__> ok it is in folder opt/lstp
<waylandbill> posingaspopular: nope. ;-D  what's the problem
<william__> along with 3 others
<waylandbill> now look at the tftp's configuration... is it's root /opt/lstp
<posingaspopular> waylandbill: im trying to install super mario war on my compy. i downloaded the dmw-binary.tar.gz file to my desktop
<posingaspopular> waylandbill: and since i just switched to kubuntu, i dont know how to install those files
<waylandbill> untar the tar the tarball and probablt is source. you need to install 'build-essential' package
<posingaspopular> waylandbill: is that under adept manage packages?
<waylandbill> yes. build-essential is in adept
<posingaspopular> waylandbill: okay build-essential is installed
<william__> i think wayland is gone
<waylandbill> I'm here..
<waylandbill> need to reboot
<william__> oh ok
<posingaspopular> ah
<posingaspopular> okay
<posingaspopular> well
<waylandbill> needed
<posingaspopular> i tried sudo install smw.binary.tar.gz and i got a 'missing destination file operand after `smw-binary.tar.gz''
<waylandbill> unpack the tarball and usually you'll comfigure; make; sudo make install
<waylandbill> tar zxf smw-binary.tar.gz
<waylandbill> it's binary though, so you may not need to build it. I didn't notice that at first.
<posingaspopular> um what does 'tar' mean?
<waylandbill> it's a program
<waylandbill> Tape ARchive
<posingaspopular> oh so you want me to unzip/extract it?
<waylandbill> right
<posingaspopular> okay so now i have two folders bin and share
<waylandbill> ouch. they packed it like an rpm. :-/
<waylandbill> they intended you to unpack them to the /usr directory, but the problem is then if you don't like it, it'll be a pain to remove.
<waylandbill> What are you installing?
<posingaspopular> super mario war
<posingaspopular> in the bin folder
<posingaspopular> there is an smw, which says it's executable
<posingaspopular> but it wont run when i click it
<waylandbill> where'd you download it from?
<posingaspopular> http://smw.72dpiarmy.com/ which is the link from the native games, ubuntu document storage facility websight
<waylandbill> posingaspopular: they have a source download. you may try that now that you have the build essentials.
<waylandbill> that way you can use checkinstall to actually install it and have the option to remove it later.
<waylandbill> that is what I would do anyway. Get the source. Build the source and instead of make install, use checkinstall to make a deb package.
<posingaspopular> so which one of these is the actual package?
<waylandbill> http://forum.72dpiarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=1435   <-- the link that says "Get the sourcecode"
<waylandbill> they don't have an ubuntu or debian package, so I would use the source to make one
<posingaspopular> oh okay i get it now
<posingaspopular> i'll just wait a few hours until my brother wakes up and make him toy with it
<posingaspopular> thanks
<KennethP> When installing the webdeveloper 1.0.2 extention on Firefox 2.0.0.1 via Adept on Kubuntu 6.10 I see this 'Not compatible with Firefox 2.0.0.1' message' - any ideas?
<KennethP> KennethP: According to the developer it should run fine under 2.0.0.1
<waylandbill> posingaspopular:  hey not a problem. if the distro doesn't have a package, using the source with checkinstall is a great way to make sure you can remove it later.
<william__> waylan u still there
<waylandbill> yup
<william__> which dchpd file am i supposed to edit
<karmikaze> has anyone else here used suse 10-10.2? im curious as to the performance differences in the 3d desktop
<karmikaze> beryl in kubuntu seems *alot* slower and choppier than the suse 3d desktop
<william__> which version of linux makes a better ltsp admin
<waylandbill> karmikaze: beryl is alpha, so any performance issues can't be taken too seriously.
<lasse> wtf
<lasse> :D
<karmikaze> ok
<lasse> konversation sucks
<karmikaze> whats konversation for?
<lasse> for irc? :P
<waylandbill> william__: there should only be 1 dhcp conf file.
<waylandbill> karmikaze: IRC
<william__> nope i have found four
<karmikaze> irssi ftw
<waylandbill> what's the paths?
<lasse> does anyone know how to minimize x-chat to tray?
<william__> how do i uninstall all of the ltsp and reinstall it
<william__> one is in usr/shar
<william__> var/ltsp
<william__> hold on
<waylandbill> lasse. You probably have to use a switch on the command line to add an icon since it's not native kde
<lasse> i don't use kde
<waylandbill> lasse: Oh. Gnome?
<lasse> just tried konversation because it could be minimized to tray
<lasse> waylandbill: yes
<william__> one is kde share
<waylandbill> they have switches too, but I couldn't tell you off hand... you'll have to look at the docs
<waylandbill> william__: none under /etc ?
<william__> uh hold on
<william__> yup under/ect/dhcp3
<william__> but is readonly
<waylandbill> william__: That the one! Need to be super user.
<lasse> oops, there was a xchat-systray plugin on aptitude :)
<waylandbill> lasse: yes... you're right. that'll do it perfect. :-D
<blue|palm> hello?
<lasse> now only i could find a way to enable it :P
<blue|palm> can anybody help me with an odd install problem? on amd64?
<waylandbill> lasse. I've used it under xfce way long ago. I think you need to enable an option in xchat itself.... I think
<lasse> i would think that too, but there is no such an option :D
<waylandbill> lasse: sorry. when I got a new laptop, went to kde from xfce... been too long to recall.
<blue|palm> can anybody help me with an odd install problem? on amd64?
<dealer> Hello good people! I'm in some truble. I've just reinstalled my windows, and that removed my GRUB loader, now I cant boot up my Kubuntu. Can anyone point me in a direction, a web page or something so I can get it up right again _
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin :). I need a little help.
<lasse> dealer: just reinstall grub
<stdin> [StingRay] : hey, you're lucky I just came back :)
<dealer> lasse: How can I do that ? I'm in Kubuntu now, booted up with the cd, but I found litle help here
<waylandbill> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[StingRay] > I had no other choice but to switch from tightvnc to vnc4.
<lasse> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<lasse> could that help?
<dealer> for me _
<dealer> ?
<[StingRay] > stdin, On tighvnc I was able to use xmodmap -display :xx /usr/share/xmodmap/xmopmap.my
<lasse> dealer: yes
<dealer> lasse: Thanks alot :)
<blue|palm> Ive installed kubuntu... no problems during the install, but after restarting post-succesful install (grub works fine too) I am unable to boot ubuntu
<[StingRay] > stdin, On vnc4serve I cannot switch languages at all, xmodmap and setxkbmap are not working
<lasse> np :)
<william__> waylan
<blue|palm> *kubuntu
<waylandbill> william__: what's new?
<william__> nuttin
<william__> it won't do nuttin
<[StingRay] > stdin, btw vnc4server supports 21 X extensions as compared to tighvnc which suppors only 7.
<william__> i have edited the ip addresses and it still won't do it
<waylandbill> does the laptop get assigned an address?
<william__> yes
<[StingRay] > stdin, none of them however support XKEYBOARD,why?
<william__> i get error
<william__> file not found
<waylandbill> ok.. what is it?
<william__> pxe-01
<william__> pxe-e3b
<waylandbill> do you have that file?
<william__> pxe-m0f
<william__> what file
<waylandbill> pxe-01
<william__> i thought those were error codes
<[StingRay] > stdin, is there another way of switching? If I use switching on the client side all is fine except for the wine applications :(
<william__> my bad pxe-t01
<william__> sorry
<blue|palm> What can you do if your kubuntu OS wont boot after a succesful install?
<f4rbr0r^kAll3> :O
<[StingRay] > I have to swich it locally (on the server side) somehow, stdin.
<stdin> [StingRay] : do the KDE settings work?
<waylandbill> what did you specify as the filename in the dhcp config?
<william__> pxelinux.0
<[StingRay] > nope, stdin, you know kde settings are using setxkbmap...
<[StingRay] > setxkbmap depends on XKEYBOARD...stdin
<william__> there is also an nbi.img
<stdin> [StingRay] : yeah, but I was just wondering
<waylandbill> you need that in the exact path of the tftp server then. if it's just pxelinux.0 it needs to be in the root.
<william__> oh lord
<[StingRay] > I am absolutely amazed that xmodmap is not working, stdin.
<william__> brb
<stdin> [StingRay] : yeah, it should work with it
<waylandbill> so specifying 'pxelinux.0' means you have to have /opt/ltsp/pxelinux.0 if that's where the tftproot is
<[StingRay] > stdin, everything else just rocks...compression, response, wine compatibility...only this final problem...
<lombra> bom dia
<blue|palm> has anybody succesfully installed the edgy amd64 version?
<william__> ok what about option file name
<william__> my bad option root path
<aldelv> Needs some help with keyboard on KDE.  Works on  true console and  on xterm started  from xinit but when I start kde from KDM i often get two  ore more chacterers per  keystroke
<william__> waylan
<waylandbill> william__: first thing is you have to know the root of the tftp.
<william__> got it
<william__> it is var/lib/tftpboot
<waylandbill> there should be a  conf in the etc for it
<waylandbill> ok
<waylandbill> you need pxelinux.0 there.
<william__> there are two filenames
<william__> i dir the first one to the absoulute path to the pxe
<william__> the other is an option root path
<waylandbill> I don't think the dhcp conf can have an absolute to the pxe. it has to have relative to tftp root
<william__> i set the file name as follows
<stdin> [StingRay] : hmm, I don't know how to make it work, I've not really had that much experience with it
<stdin> [StingRay] : I've tried looking on google, but can't find much
<[StingRay] > ok, stdin. I will share the resolution in case I have one...
<william__> var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/amd64/pxelinux.0
<stdin> [StingRay] : freenx has spoilt me :P
<[StingRay] > stdin, why
<[StingRay] > I was just going to decide for it..., stdin
<william__> the option root path goes to an nbi.img
<stdin> [StingRay] : because it's easy to get it running, and you can specify a keymap
<mineur[studying] > anyone using Beryl having problems with some screensavers too?
<[StingRay] > :), stdin. How did you install it, seveas repos?
<waylandbill> william__: copy the amd64's files to var/lib/tftpboot and then set the filename to just pxelinux.0
<waylandbill> I had a problem that the boot files couldn't be in a subdir.
<stdin> [StingRay] : I just downloaded it from nomachine, this was before there was a howto on the help page tho
<william__> do what
<[StingRay] > stdin, a guy yesteday warned me that seveas are broken as it comes to suspend/resume. I can confirm it too, though I made some modifications and now only 10% of the sessions are during internet drop
<william__> copy all the files in the amd 64 to a new dir
<[StingRay] > stdin, :) i went the same way!
<waylandbill> the files in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/amd64/  ... copy them to /var/lib/tftpboot
<[StingRay] > the problem is that nomachine, has limited it to only 2 connections, stdin :(. Otherwise nxserver from nomachine is just perfect...
<william__> wont let me copy and paste
<waylandbill> in terminal as super user
<william__> i am not sure how to do that
<stdin> [StingRay] : for me 2 connections was fine, as it was only to connect to my desktop when I was away
<waylandbill> sudo cp -R /var/lib/tfpboot/ltsp/amd64/* /var/lib/tftpboot/
<[StingRay] > I agree, stdin, however I need 6-7 permanent connections
<william__> says no such directory
<william__> i appologise i don't know what ia m doing
<Valmarko> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Valmarko> What about version 6.10. Is it going to be LTS after 7.04 comes out ?
<mineur[studying] > I'm pretty sure it isn't :)
<Valmarko> why?
<Valmarko> ummm... I think I understand
<mineur[studying] > because it's practically impossible.. ubuntu wants a release every 6 months....... you can't offer support for that long for every release :)
<Valmarko> After 3 years, 6.06 passes the legacy to the next one
<william__> still with me waylon
<mineur[studying] > LTS is imho only important for server releases
<embrapa> someone can help me ?
<mineur[studying] > depends with what :)
<embrapa> ok.
<embrapa> i try to start firefox
<embrapa> but returns that message
<embrapa> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<embrapa> Xlib: No protocol specified
<embrapa> (firefox-bin:10796): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Jucato> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stdin> embrapa: are you trying to start it as root?
<embrapa> yes
<stdin> embrapa: why?
<friul_hack> hi
<embrapa> why ?  what?
* mineur[studying]  wants to yell............ do not browse as root :)
<stdin> embrapa: why are you trying to start it as root?
<embrapa> humm
<embrapa> i dont know
<embrapa> dont works?
<embrapa> i will try whith a comon user
<dealer> can I mount a NTFS disk, when I've only booted up with the CD ?
<stdin> it's dangerous to run as browser as root
<stdin> dealer: yeah, sure
<embrapa> stdin: thank you
<embrapa> it works
<william__> waylan
<dealer> stdin: how do I mount it ? 'man mount' ?
<Valmarko> I wonder what that message from glxinfo really means -- libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<stdin> dealer: do you know what device the ntfs partition is on? (eg /dev/hda1)
<Valmarko> Do you know the meaning of it?
<dealer>  /dev/hda6
<mineur[studying] > just an unsupported OpenGL feature, not sure which exactly
<stdin> Valmarko: It means your card doesn't support one of the extentions, I get it, it's fine :)
<embrapa> stdin:  how i configure the firefox ? the browser dont have proprerits...why?
<stdin> dealer: just run "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda6 /mnt" then it will be mounted in /mnt
<william__> can i get some help
<dealer> stdin: You just saved my day!
<stdin> embrapa: it's in Edit -> Preferences
<stdin> dealer: no problem :)
<Valmarko> I know... if aint broken , dont fix it. Well, no exactly. If it can be better, do something :)
<stdin> Valmarko: you can't fix it, it's hardware
<william__> i am having issues with ltsp
<mineur[studying] > it can't be better... it's probably your card not supporting a feature so the driver can't do better :)
<embrapa> stdin: Thank you man! u
<stdin> embrapa: no problem :)
<Valmarko> ahhh... Now I got it :)
<dealer> stdin: I dont have access to that folder when I try to open it
<embrapa> stdin:  how i put on link of firefox on my kde desktop?
<william__> lookin for help with ltsp
<dealer> Permission denied
<stdin> dealer: ok, un-mount it "sudo umount /mnt" then mount it like this "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda6 /mnt -o uid=$(id -u)"
<william__> hey waylan
<stdin> embrapa: go to the menu entry in the K-menu, right click it, choose "Add Item to Desktop"
<dealer> stdin: I would have kissed you, have you been within reach!!! Now I'll be ready for The Burning Crusade :-D
<william__> i need some help with copying files to a different dir
<stdin> dealer: heh, that's ok, a "thanks" is enough :P
<dealer> well, thanks :-D
<stdin> :)
<okirema> ubtntu-es
<okirema> ubuntu-es
<william__> can someone tell me the best distro for using ltsp
<mineur[studying] > distro doesn't matter william__
<william__> well i am having issues getting it to work
<william__> i was getting help from waylan but has yet to pull it all to gether
<mineur[studying] > I never configured ltsp, but in general there's no better distro for getting something particular done... once you have all the tools installed it's a matter of configuration... I'm not familiar with ltsp configs tho... :(
<william__> thank you
<william__> i will have to figure it out someother way
<dealer> I've just mounted a NTFS partition, and I'm only running Ubuntu troughout the CD, and I'm trying to put some files in it, but I dont got permission to  wright anything onto it
<dealer> How do I make myself some access ?
<andreasw> hi
<aldelv> dealer probably mounted read only
<MidMark> dealer: write to ntfs it's set off due to possible corruption
<dealer> Is there anyway I can overrun this =
<dealer> I need to put 2 windows install files on that drive
<dealer> partition
<dealer> I did a 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda6 /mnt -o uid=$(id-u)
<MidMark> dealer: you can red ext2/3 partitions from windows
<MidMark> this is safer
<MidMark> dealer: do NOT mount in write mode
<MidMark> you will destroy your data
<dealer> ahh
<dealer> thanks for the warning then ;)
<MidMark> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MidMark> there are some other projects like 3d and fuse but at your own risk
<MidMark> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<MidMark> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Martiini> hello. Anyone knows if I can automount all partitions read/write without editing fstab? If I use "autofs" ?
<MidMark> dealer: better create a fat32 partition to swap data or use explore2fs for windows to read ext2/3 linux partitions
<andres_> rar/zip prog for kubuntu ???? help
<MidMark> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MidMark> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Martiini> excuse moir ... i havve questioooon , pleaase
<dealer> Thanks for the help dudes!
<Martiini> can I make ubuntu automount ..like knoppix
<MidMark> Martiini: why you don't want to edit fastab?
<Martiini> dont know .. just dont wanna :) ..
<Martiini> will kubuntu mount partitions with autofs .. the way its done in knoppix?
<lupine_85> it does here
<dealer> I used a program, just when I've installed Kubuntu, witch automounted all my disks in  '/media/' rather nice :-D
<Martiini> dealer ,  remember what it was called?
<lupine_85> it "just does it" here
<Martiini> mine doesnt
<Martiini> you know .. the way knoppix mounts all and gives you option to make writable
<dealer> Martiini: Sorry, I don't :(
<andres_> thanks!!!!!!!!!!
<Martiini> My life has no meaning
<Martiini> Im gonna get suicidal in #kubuntu
<Martiini> heh.. if I died .. noone would care
<Martiini> people die every day
<nyusziful> sziasztok
<nyusziful> Are here hungarian people?
<stdin> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<nyusziful> ok
<lems> finns det ngon motsvarighet till frontpage i kde?
<andreasw> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<stdin> anyone good with udev rules?
<andreasw> stdin: The only rule I ever created was for my usb disc ^^
<Martiini> hmhh .. ive edited fstab .. but still dont mount
<Martiini>  .. /dev/hda7	 /media/hda7     ntfs-3g    defaults,locale=et_EE.utf8 0       0
<stdin> andreasw: all I want is to make my now scsi disks fall under the "disk" group again
<stdin> Martiini: add "auto" to the options
<endo602> how do i mount an extfs with all permissions>?
* lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<stdin> extfs?
<endo602> e2
<endo602> sorry
<stdin> endo602: you mean ext2 or ext3 fs ?
<RadeoN> hi ya guys.it's a nice day isn't it?
<endo602> ext3
<endo602> its ext3
<stdin> endo602: permissions are stored on the filesystem for ext2/3, so it doesn't matter mow you mount it, the permissions will be read from the filesystem
<andreasw> RadeoN: At least it doesn't rain ^^
<endo602> how do i edit that
<endo602> because its not letting me delete
<RadeoN> yeah,hey andreasw where r u?
<stdin> endo602: use sudo
<andreasw> RadeoN: Germany and you?
<RadeoN> oh my...i'm from Sri Lanka
<endo602> how can i make so all users can delete?
<andreasw> the world is small at least in IRC ^^
<endo602> how can i make so all users can rename
<DaSkreech> RadeoN: Not bad
<RadeoN> what do u do andreasw
<Lynoure> endo602: usually you only want to make things so that users in certain group can delete and rename. Not all of them.
<RadeoN> i guess so DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> endo602: Hello.
<endo602> i want all
<endo602> hello
<endo602> its fine
<endo602> on this disk
<DaSkreech> endo602: What are you trying to do?
<endo602> its just media
<endo602> setup one of my dirsk so that all users can do what they want with it
<andreasw> RadeoN: right now I am trying to waste some time in irc hrhr
<DaSkreech> endo602: Do you understand Unix Permisions?
<RadeoN> don't say like that
<RadeoN> they need help,i need help
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: I do not think he'd be wanting what he says he want if he did...
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: Better to ask
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: I'm really curious about what you'll say if the answer is "yes" :)
<endo602> DaSkreech, no
<RadeoN> hey how can i play mp3 files on Kubuntu?
<TehUni> RadeoN: amaroK
<TehUni> or one of the many others
<Martiini> RadeoN:  make sure you HAVE ALL codecs
<andreasw> but you need mp3 support
<Martiini> no matter how I edit fstab,, ntfs partitions dont mount
<RadeoN> i have installed w32codecs but it didn't work
<andreasw> RadeoN: you need libxine-extracodecs
<Martiini> RadeoN:  , did u use easyubuntu, automatix
<TehUni> the newest version of amarok installs them for you.
<stdin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> endo602: OK Hold on
<Martiini> RadeoN:  go to http://ubuntuguide.org/  and start there
<DaSkreech>  I take it that the Ubuntu Wiki doesn't havea page on Permissions :)
<RadeoN> where i can download libxine-extracodecs
<stdin> DaSkreech: not that I know of, but wikipedia does
<Jucato> from the repositories.
<Jucato> enable the multiverse section
<stdin> !info libxine-extracodecs
<endo602> ill check it out
<DaSkreech> stdin: I wanted something more practical than an explanation
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Jucato> !multiverse | RadeoN
<ubotu> RadeoN: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> endo602: http://www.perlfect.com/articles/chmod.shtml
<Martiini> hold on with your mp3-s now .., please
<endo602> so i chmod the drive?
<Xbehave> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Martiini> Ive edited my fstab in every possible way .. but ntfs partitions dont mount
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It's ubuntu-motu that controls ubotu ?
<Xbehave> erm where is the firefox support channel is it on this irc or do i need to go find thiers?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no. why?
<endo602> daskreech can you give me an example out to use this for a folder?
<DaSkreech> endo602: Did you read the page I just gave you?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I wanted to ask if there is a factoid for unix permissions
<Jucato> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Or rather if there should be
<DaSkreech> >_<
<Jucato> ^^^^^
<DaSkreech> Lying Bot!!
<DaSkreech> endo602: I'm sorry there is a better page
<DaSkreech> endo602: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Martiini> oh great ,, uk and us teenies have conquered the channel
<andreasw> Martiini: lol?
<DaSkreech> Martiini: Can you mount the NTFS manually?
<Martiini> they just dont mount
<andreasw> Do you get any error message while trying to mount them?
<Martiini> .. /dev/hda1	 /media/hda1     ntfs-3g    defaults,auto,locale=et_EE.utf8 0       0
<DaSkreech> Martiini: No mount them manually :)
<DaSkreech> and that ntfs-3g looks suspect :)
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Martiini> aah, jaa, I CAN mount them manually ... so what gives
<ubuntu_> qualche italiano?
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu_> thnks
<ubuntu_> che versione posso usare su un hp pavillion dv 6146eu con vge ati
<ubuntu_> vga
<vge> i think you didint ment me
<ubuntu_> che versione posso usare su un hp pavillion dv 6146eu con vga ati... il live cd non carica
<stdin> !it | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DaSkreech> endo602: How are you?
<andreasw> hmm music playback stopped again in amarok suddenly anybody else got that bug?
<DaSkreech> andreasw: Only when streaming
<andreasw> DaSkreech: I have that problem with every sound file but sometimes it takes a view hours until it happens again so its not so easy to reproduce it
<DaSkreech> You have a few hours long sound file?
<andreasw> DaSkreech: no I mean I can play music for a view hours in amarok with no problem but suddenly it hangs at some files which previously had been played very well
<DaSkreech> andreasw: Does restarting the sound file start back sound?
<andreasw> DaSkreech: and after that amarok GUI hangs and I have to kill it and restart it to play music again
<DaSkreech> Ohhhh
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<andreasw> DaSkreech: I think xine crashed somehow or maybe somthing else
<DaSkreech> Sounds like it. Do you have any CLI apps that use xine?
<andreasw> CLI?
<DaSkreech> Command line
<stdin> CLI = Command Line Interface (terminal/conso;e)
<andreasw> ah ^^
<stdin> *console
<DaSkreech> endo602: Hello? :)
<andreasw> ok we don't use that in german so I had no clue what you mean ^^
<andreasw> DaSkreech: No at the moment only amarok uses xine
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<andreasw> I already hat the problem with dapper
<andreasw> had
<andreasw> arg
<DaSkreech> Have you asked in #amarok if anyone has reported something like hat
<DaSkreech> It may be a sound driver as well
<andreasw> I asked there 4 times and I never got any answer ^^
<andreasw> The worst bugs are the ones you can't reproduce every time
<andreasw> I also don't understand why Kubuntu changed my xorg.conf yesterday it detected a hardware change but I didn't change my hardware
<mowgli_> hi, all, Ubuntu+KDE user here! plug-ins to be able to watch WMV and QUICKTIME movies, anyone can help?
<andreasw> strange  ;)
<andreasw> mowgli_: w32codecs
<Jucato> !wmv | mowgli_
<ubotu> mowgli_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* fora voltou.
<mowgli_> from Synaptic menu?
<DaSkreech> mowgli_: read the site :)
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Jucato> mowgli_: for WMV and WMA? no. read that site ^^^^
<juan> everytime i open a new webpage kubuntu launches a new instance of firefox, the page merges into the existeing firefox but for 5-10 seconds or maybe more theres a new ff in the taskbar, any ideas on how to fix
<endo602> DaSkreech, i just read that page
<stdin> juan: that's "launch feedback" it's not actually a window
<endo602> DaSkreech, seems to be just for files
<endo602> not folders
<DaSkreech> endo602: Directories are files
<endo602> cool
<DaSkreech> endo602: do a ls -l on a directory with sub directories
<DaSkreech>  you will see it has teh same permissions
<juan> stdin: can i get rid of it?
<DaSkreech> endo602: The difference is that on a folder x means that you can go into the folder r means that you can see what is inside it and w means you can create new files inside of it
<stdin> juan: maybe if you disable it in the menu entry, right click on the Firefox entry in the Kmenu, choose "Edit Item" and deselect the option
<DaSkreech> endo602: If that makes sense to you :)
<KomiaPoika> how do you undisplay the xdm error console?
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> how do i make it for all subfolders also?
<juan> thx stdin
<stdin> np
<DaSkreech> endo602: how are you changing the permissons?
<DaSkreech> on the command line?
<endo602> yeah
<hilda> hola
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<DaSkreech> Blues!!
<DaSkreech> endo602: chmod -R
<BluesKaj> hey DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> endo602: I should probably teach you man while I'm at it
<DaSkreech> endo602: If you have a command you wnat to know more about you can read the Manual on it
<DaSkreech> so for chmod try typing man chmod
<DaSkreech> You will get a list of all the options etc
<endo602> ill doing this \
<endo602> but it isnt working
<DaSkreech> to exit the manual page press q for <Q>uit
<DaSkreech> endo602: You used a Capital R?
<endo602> still wont let me create
<endo602> can you give me an example
<endo602> becaue i am doing this
<DaSkreech> endo602: paste the line you are typing so I can see it
<endo602> sudo chmod 777 /media/hdd1
<DaSkreech> endo602: Ah. What kind of drive is hdd1 ?
<Martiini> I have exatly the same fstab lines for /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda7 .. but only hda1 mounts ... mtab says that both are mounted ...
<fuel> hi how do i change the resolution of my screen ??? its showing only 1024x768 at top
<fuel> i tried the one provided in the control center
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<endo602> ext3
<stdin> you can't chmod a filesystem
<Martiini> fuel .. go to ubuntuforums.org and read about xorg.conf
<fuel> ok
<DaSkreech> endo602: Oh.. Hmm
<stdin> !xconfig | fuel
<ubotu> fuel: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<DaSkreech> endo602: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/hdd1
<Martiini> fuel .. there you go
<Martiini> I have exatly the same fstab lines for /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda7 .. but only hda1 mounts ... mtab says that both are mounted ...
<endo602> still access denied
<endo602> when i try and rename folder
<stdin> endo602: easiest way is to make a directory on the filesystem and make it writable to all
<endo602> root can do it but others cant
<endo602> ?
<endo602> i did that doo
<endo602> too
<endo602> didnt work
<Martiini> endo602:  have you set correct permissions
<DaSkreech> endo602: What are you trying to do make it writeable to all?
<stdin> endo602: not on /media/hdd1, on something like /media/hdd1/shares
<endo602> i did that
<endo602> sudo chmod -R 777 /media/hdd1/share
<seaLne> has anyone tried to compile qtopia 4.2 in kubuntu? i'm wondering if i'm missing dependancies
<Martiini> endo602: thats google question .. or ubuntuforums.org
<endo602> do i have to do anything else to make it work
<Martiini> seaLne: doesnt it say if it misses dependencies when you compile
<DaSkreech> :-D
<seaLne> no its nothing obvious
<DaSkreech> Gnewsense is releasing a KDE version
<seaLne> cool
<endo602> DaSkreech, do i have to check google?
<endo602> or when i restart the system will it work
<DaSkreech> endo602: does it work now?
<sinbad33_> anyone know how well automatix works in kubuntu ??
<seaLne> unfortunatly my scroll back has now lost the error as i just tried again
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DaSkreech> sinbad33_: it has kubuntu support
<stdin> sinbad33_: read ^^^
<DaSkreech> sinbad33_: Easyubuntu is probably better
<stdin> don't use either
<DaSkreech> endo602: If it doens't work now then it's probably not going to work when you reboot
<Martiini> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Martiini> heh
<Martiini> makes sense
<endo602> next question
<endo602> when i bind a folder
<endo602> will it bind subfolders too?
<DaSkreech> bind?
<stdin> endo602: yep, the directory and everything in it
<stdin> endo602: (that isn't a mountpoint)
<DaSkreech> stdin: What bind?
<endo602> do i have to bind it everytime i change something or is it constatnly updating
<stdin> DaSkreech: it's a function of mount, you can "bind" a directory to more than one place
<DaSkreech> Interesting
<DaSkreech>  so it turns up multiple times in the FHS?
<stdin> endo602: it updated automatically
<endo602> cool
<stdin> DaSkreech: exactly
<endo602> can i bind to more than one place?
<DaSkreech> stdin: can I put different permissions on different bind/mount points?
<Martiini> does it make sense .. that dev/hda1 mounts but hda7 doesnt .. when both have same fstab lines
<endo602> for example: --bind /media/hdd1 /home/user/1 and /share/2
<stdin> DaSkreech: hmm, don't think so, but I'm not sure. I think it takes the permissions from the parent
<DaSkreech> Martiini: Possibly
<stdin> usage: mount -o bind /media/hda3 /home/me/music
<endo602> -o ?
<stdin> -o = options
* sinbad33_ gives a biggie channel *huggles*
<stdin> "man mount" or "man:/mount" in konqi for more on mount :)
<ctqucl> When I use the kate,I use a plugin to autospell the word,my question is how can I insert the word from autospell by keyboard only?
<endo602> just a little confused
<stdin> you mean use the right click menu from the keyboard ?
<ctqucl> no, left click
<stdin> left click? no clue
<ctqucl> the autospell give me the choose,I want to choose It by keyboard
<stdin> yeah, I get the choices with right click
<endo602> ok
<endo602> from trial and error
<endo602> i figure you have to bind all subdirs
<ctqucl> o
<stdin> only if the subdors are mount points
<endo602> ?
<endo602> they arent
<endo602> but its not working any other way
<endo602> only parent is working
<ingerasu> sal
<stdin> endo602: eg: I have another system on a partition hda3, and I have files I want in /media/hda3/home/me/my-things, so I do "mount -o bind /media/hda3/home/me/my-things /home/me/mythings" and all the subdirs are now in ~/mythings now
<endo602>  ok cool
<endo602> technical question
<endo602> if you you modify ~/mythings will it modify on the other partition/?
<sinbad33_> stdin, thx i'll steer clear of automatix for now :)
<endo602> if you bind this /media/hda3/home/me/my-things to another location can they both modify it?
<stdin> endo602: yes, it's as if it was mounted at ~/mythings
<stdin> endo602: yes, again
* sinbad33_ is thankful for being steered clear of big grief...
<endo602> for somereason it is not working for me
<endo602> i did that and placed it into ~/hdd1
<endo602> and didnt show up at other binds
<stdin> endo602: It happens when I do it here, I just bound it to another dir and it shows the content
<endo602> aha
<doudoo> hello all
<endo602> well right now most is working
<mika__> hi all
<ctd_> hi
<endo602> i just have get it all straight
<doudoo> could somebody help me with two issues?
<endo602> stdin
<endo602> can i pm
<endo602> ?
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<doudoo> oki
<doudoo> first
<ctqucl> o enter key
<doudoo> i feel that my laptop is booting really slow
<doudoo> and i think it's slowing down while checking network connection
<DaSkreech> How slow is it booting?
<gdiebel> doudoo: using NetworkManager?
<doudoo> 2min
<sinbad33_> case o teh slowy lapbooty bluesss
<doudoo> with a core 2 duo
<doudoo> 2GHz
<doudoo> :)
<DaSkreech> And which Kubuntu are you using?
<doudoo> edgy
<gdiebel> doudoo: I have the same speed processor on my laptop. takes ~40 secs for full boot
<Pensacola> how to get a truly transparent konsole?
<doudoo> on the image bar progress in boot
<doudoo> it's stop after the forth bar
<doudoo> for a while and then restart quiet quick
<ctd_> Guys , what is the process to change the default browser ?
<devilsadvocate> Pensacola, i dont this that is possible without something like xgl / compiz
<gdiebel> doudoo: using NetworkManager? or using proprietary video? which wireless chipset?
<Pensacola> ok thx
<doudoo> yes i'm using network manager and latest nvidia driver for my quadro nvs and my wireless chip is a intel 3945abg
<mineur[studying] > ctd_: kde menu, system settings, default application, browser
<doudoo> sorry i'm not using network manager
<doudoo> but wlassistant
<gdiebel> doodou: post your dmesg to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ctd_> thanks Mineur.
<doodou> gdiebel : can I PM you ?
<mineur[studying] > no problem
<gdiebel> doodou: go ahead
<doodou> /info
<doodou> gdiebel : dont you see my pm?
<Valmarko> I whish I could find a program like DVDshrink or DVD Decrypter :)
<Authority> what is the kubuntu laptop power manager program called?
<Valmarko> Perhaps using emulation ?
<Minataku> Valmarko: libdvdcss
<Minataku> Or something like that
<Valmarko> Ok but... if I wish to copy a movie to HD... what program should I use ?
<mineur[studying] > do the colors of your nicks in this window have a special meaning?
<mineur[studying] > using Konversation bw :)
<mineur[studying] > btw
<stdin> no, konversation just uses them to look pretty :P
<stdin> and you can turn it off
<Authority> mineur[studying] : helps you differentiate between speakers
<Minataku> Valmarko: I'm assuming you're making your legal backup copy provided for you via fair use laws? :3
<mineur[studying] > ok, I was wondering.... :) because I didn't see any significant difference lol
<mineur[studying] > nah it's ok, it can stay this way, but if it has any real use... I'd like to know :)
<Valmarko> I would like to run a movie from Hard disk, for example. Is there a program that can make a copy of a encrypted movie ?
<mineur[studying] > ripdvd
<mineur[studying] > or dvdrip not sure
<mineur[studying] > hang on lol
<Minataku> I know there are I just don't know of any
<Minataku> lol
<mineur[studying] > dvdrip :)
<Minataku> Why rip it to the HDD anyway?
<Minataku> You've got it on the DVD just watch it from that and save 3 or 4GB
<Valmarko> Umm... sometimes it's useful
<stdin> or VLC
<mineur[studying] > copying borrowed and rented movies eh :p
<stdin> or dd could work :P
<ctd_> How to read/modify the region code on the DVD drive ?
<Valmarko> lol
<Valmarko> regionset
<Minataku> ctd_: Don't bother, leave it at 1 and use libdvdcss
<Minataku> You're only allowed so many changes via HW anyway
<cloakable> :p
<ctd_> How to get libdvdcss ?
<Minataku> Hey, interoperability (as of this moment, anyway) is provisioned in the DMCA
<Minataku> If they won't let it work on Linux, we're allowed to make it work
<mineur[studying] > mostly 5 changes, but some drivers allow you to flash them... then you can change it again for 5 times.... but just leave it at 1 :)
<Valmarko> is there a way to unpack rpm files ?
<stdin> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mineur[studying] > !urpmi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urpmi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mineur[studying] > !urpme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urpme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mineur[studying] > hmm ok not then :)
<ctd_> libdvdcss ?
<Valmarko> alien... but it's dangerous... better nor try
<Minataku> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mineur[studying] > why you want to unpack rpm's in the first place???
<stdin> Valmarko: you can use alien to make a tar.gz of the rpm, then unpack that
<Minataku> I say ignore any scary legal warnings, more than likely if they've targeted you by now you're already screwed anyway
<Valmarko> ok. tnks
<Minataku> Since according to my house rep I oppose DRM and anti-fair use for no reason other than I'm a lousy theif
<Valmarko> ctd_, get libdvdread3 and then : sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh     if you have version 6.10
<mineur[studying] > ctd_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats here is all the info for dvd, mp3 and any other restricted format you might want
<dope> what's the difference between port forwarding and port triggering
<mineur[studying] > port triggering is just an on and off switch for port forwarding
<mineur[studying] > you trigger a certain port... and this event will cause another port to open
<dope> hmm
<ctd_> Valmarko , where do I get libdvdread3 ?
<mineur[studying] > ctd_: check the link I gave you
<stdin> !info libdvdread3
<ubotu> libdvdread3: library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Valmarko> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3. Enable Universe if necessary. Backports too
<mineur[studying] > brb
<ctd_> thanks folks. lemme try this.
<sinbad33_> anyone know if Firestarter firewall is any good ??
<Minataku> mineur[studying] : He wants it done the Windows way, it seems, "Don't give me directions just give me what I want"
<Valmarko> bahh... guarddog is the one
<mothy> hey does anyone use beryl with kubuntu?
<Valmarko> why beryl. kde is already an eye-candy :)
<mothy> ehh
<Valmarko> ;)
<Minataku> If my eyes had teeth, KDE would make them all scummy and plaquey
<Minataku> Still better than Vista
<mineur[studying] > Minataku: seems so, I wonder why I'm doing all the googling for someone else... think I'm gonna ask fees for it :p
<Minataku> Which would immediately rot them right out
<mothy> i can't get beryl to work with the multiple desktop thingy in the toolbar
<mothy> the windows dont span over it correctly
<Valmarko> well, kde is better loojing then gnome. My opinion, ...
<mothy> works fine in gnome
<Minataku> GNOME is a festering pile of crap that nobody should ever use in any circumstance
<Minataku> IMO, anyway
<ctd_> libdvdread3 is already the newest version.
<ctd_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DaSkreech> ctd_: Apt-get it
<mothy> wow thats nice
<mothy> this channel rulz
<Valmarko> ctd_, get libdvdread3 and then : sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh     if you have version 6.10
<arrautza> hi
<mineur[studying] > ctd_: dude, play dvd's follow these steps..... one click further then the previous link I gave you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ctd_> so do you mean I just run sudo apt-get or something
<ctd_> ok ok , i will RTFM
<Minataku> ctd_: Since you already have libdvdread3
<arrautza> where & how can i get/install wine?
<Minataku> sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Minataku> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mineur[studying] > it's not even the manual.... it's copy/paste 2 commands and you're done :)
<sinbad33_> can anyone recommend a cd/dvd burning program for use with kubuntu ??
<Minataku> k3b
<ctd_> :) thx
<mineur[studying] > k3b
<Minataku> !k3b | sinbad33_
<ubotu> sinbad33_: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Minataku> Not that you should be USING GNOME
<Minataku> ;3
<sinbad33_> ohh goody thx MinMin
<Minataku> XD
<Valmarko> Minataku, great jog ! :)
<mineur[studying] > seems that everyone agrees on k3b :)
<Valmarko> job
<Minataku> Valmarko: And I'm a Gentoo user, not a Kubuntu user
<Minataku> lol
<DaSkreech> cdrdao :)
<Minataku> I just came in here because a friend tipped me off to someone who had free stuff to give away XD
<Valmarko> That's why you're soo fast
<arrautza> thnk
<Minataku> Myself, I use cdrecord to burn CD/DVDs, or rather soon it's FOSS replacement
<mineur[studying] > I don't have enough patience to compile my stuff :d
<Minataku> Since the original cdrecord dev came down with a case of acute assholism
<mineur[studying] > lol
<sinbad33_>   ..,~~c=;3
<Valmarko> neither I. Even if I wanted...
<Minataku> Sure it's his right to close up his code and make it non-free... but then it's OUR right to flip him off, tell him to go to hell then fork his code from the last free version and carry on without him :D
<sinbad33_> Min, right on!
<Minataku> :3
<sinbad33_> Min speaks *big* troof
<sinbad33_> trooth
<jontec> is there anyway to have dpkg catch if the kubuntu-desktop package is removed and abort installation?
<jontec> installation/removal of whatever is causing that...
<sinbad33_> Minataku, do u use a firewall with kubuntu yet ?
<Minataku> jontec: Got a case of retard dependencies?
<Minataku> sinbad33_: I use a hardware firewall
<Minataku> Namely, a very tight-assed router
<sinbad33_> ahh ok which software fw wud u recommend ?
<Minataku> Personally, I wouldn't recommend a software firewall
<bifi> hi
* sinbad33_  <- cant afford hardware 
<Minataku> As for actually answering the question, I can't
<jontec> Minataku: well I have a friend who did it... and I just about did it (but I always examine the details of the dpkg part from in adept), it'd just be really nice :D so yeah, retard dependencies
<arrautza> which is the official repository of wine??
<Minataku> Since I've never used a software firewall
<Minataku> lol
<bifi> can i ask you a question?
<Minataku> sinbad33_: I'd say wait around for someone else to be able to answer XD
<DaSkreech> arrautza: It's on thier site wine HQ
<Minataku> Or I can try this
<Minataku> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Minataku> There ya go!
<arrautza> the link you gve gives me only the unofficial
<ctd_> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 159 kB, installed size 328 kB
<jontec> !ask | bifi
<ubotu> bifi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Minataku> lol
<arrautza> thnk
<bifi> ehm i instaled the latest nvidia driver and tried to run call of duty 1.the game crashes and i get a opengl error
<bifi> what can i do?
<Minataku> sinbad33_: I'd suggest getting a cheap thrift-store computer and making it into an OpenBSD firewall but that's a bit advanced
<Minataku> (Even for myself)
<Minataku> XD
<fdoving> Minataku: lots of 'hardware' firewalls are small linux/bsd firewalls. there is no reason a 'hardware' firewall would be better than a 'software' one.. it simply just occupies less space. :)
<elias_> how to get the best GL performance for games like gltron assuming I have AIGLX with nvidia on EDGY?
<Minataku> fdoving: Ah, well I do speak from an intranet perspective
<Minataku> I have multiple systems hooked up via my router
<ctd_> Any software that can ignore read errors on scratched DVDs ?
<Minataku> So a hardware firewall via the router just makes sense
<bifi> i wanna know if there is a way to update/optimize opengl
<ctd_> !xresprobe
<ubotu> xresprobe: X Resolution Probe. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.24 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Minataku> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> What?!
<bifi> :/
<Minataku> Bad bot, no cookie
<Minataku> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> Hm, that doesn't help...
<Minataku> !gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bah
<bifi> i thought opengl will be instaled when i intsal the latets driver but call of duty still crashes
<fdoving> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Minataku> bifi: What's the specific error?
<bifi> could not load open gl subsystem
<bifi> or something
<Minataku> I'm not abusing the bot, I'm trying to see if it has any information
<Minataku> bifi: Try to run "glxgears"
<Minataku> Tell me what that does
<bifi> howto?
<Minataku> bifi: Open a terminal and type glxgears then hit enter
<bifi> ok ;)
<bifi> have to go to my linux mashine and try it
<bifi> brb
<stefan> does someone know what I have to add website conf that I have another charset as utf8
<stefan> what i have to add
<stefan> I find only thing for whole server but I need it foe one website
<stefan> can someone help?
<ctd_> Thanks everyone , now I can play European and US DVDs both without changing the region code. KUTGW
<ctd_> Bye
<mineur[studying] > finally read the manual eh :p
<elias_> ubotu: found this: By default Composite is turned on and this will prevent OpenGL from working.
<blue|palm> Help with installation needed!!! installed kubuntu amd64 (edgy) and installation finished successfully... Kubuntu wont boot however, grub recognizes both it and winxp x64
<elias_> ubotu: do you know, is there any way to run aiglx beryl effects without compositing on?
<dope> you know what would cause a major increase in linux users?
<stefan> !addcharset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addcharset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sinbad33_> wat??
<blue|palm> games on linux
<dope> better support for high end games
<blue|palm> hehe
<dope> :)
<endo602> how does binding work with disk space?
<sinbad33_> !mad increase in linux users
<dope> works pretty good
<endo602> :)
<bifi> Minataku may i can comeback later?(about 2 hours) i wanna instal kubuntu on this pc
<endo602> keeps saying my drive is full
<blue|palm> Help with installation needed!!! installed kubuntu amd64 (edgy) and installation finished successfully... Kubuntu wont boot however, grub recognizes both it and winxp x64
<sinbad33_> ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)  <<--  ??
<endo602> but it isnt
<endo602> how does it work exactly
<Minataku> bifi: Sure
<bifi> ok
<bifi> well i dl the iso file(hope 6.06 is tha latest version) and come back after intaling
<blue|palm> 6.10 latest
<endo602> dope, how does the disk space work with binding
<bifi> instal n update blah
<bifi> :)
<dope> no idea what binding is, sorry
<endo602> the bindined drive doesnt get the bits of info right?
<blue|palm> somebody Help with installation needed!!! installed kubuntu amd64 (edgy) and installation finished successfully... Kubuntu wont boot however, grub recognizes both it and winxp x64
<endo602> just the source
<borie> do u have an asus wl-107G wifi card, & do u use WPA ? i can't manage to connect with WPA with knetworkmanager or wpasupplicant...
<dope> sudo apt-get install windowsxp
<endo602> :)
<borie> my AP is WPA (TKIP + AES)
<dope> i'm actually on xp right now but shhhh don't let anyone know
<fdoving> endo602: the bound device will report exactly the same as teh source of the bind.
<endo602> ouch
<endo602> that is no good
<endo602> it will take up disc space then
<blue|palm> im on xp.... coz i cant get kubuntu to boot :(
<fdoving> endo602: no it won't.
<endo602> its saying that it does
<endo602> keeps on saying diskspace full
<dope> blue|palm: why can't you get it to boot?
<dope> oh amd64
<endo602> how do i move files to a different device?
<dope> i'd say just go with the 32 bit one
<dope> that's what i did
<blue|palm> it installs succesfully... but when you remove the live cd and try to boot from disk then nothing happens
<sinbad33_> rock rock rocK  this channel   r o c k s
<endo602> i mounted the device
<blue|palm> oh
<blue|palm> and that worked :)
<endo602> and when i move the mount
<endo602> seems to be filling up the source drive
<dope> nothing happens? the bootloader doesn't come up?
<blue|palm> no, grub pops up and gives me the correct options, but when i select kubuntu then nothing happens
<dope> screen is just black?
<fdoving> endo602: example: i make /bind and /boot/bind, then i bind /bind to /boot/bind. df -ah shows that /boot/bind has the same free space as /bind
<blue|palm> well a blue "KUBUNTU" pops up and then nothing happens :(
<blue|palm> ive left it for a looong time
<dope> try reinstalling
<dope> or install the 32 bit one
<blue|palm> tried that
<blue|palm> oh ok
<endo602> this is weird
<blue|palm> What does happen is that it goes to the shell
<dope> i just stuck with the 32bit one cause people said it'd cause less trouble with compatible apps
<endo602> see i mounted my hdd2
<blue|palm> Busybox
<endo602> and then bound hdd2 to hdd1/2
<endo602> now hdd1 says its full
<blue|palm> and it says "cant access tty; jobcontrol turned off"
<endo602> but all the information is on hdd2
<dope> never seen that
<dope> try the 32bit one :)
<blue|palm> ill try the 32 bit one
<blue|palm> is it better to dload ubuntu and then install kde? or go kubuntu?
<endo602> fdoving
<endo602> you get that?
<blue|palm> whats the general opinion on kubuntu vs openSUSE?
<fdoving> endo602: hmm.. what's the command you use to bind?
<endo602> mount --bind
<fdoving> endo602: strange. works for me.
<parsek> Is it still ok to install the old kubuntu 5.10, i have an odd video problem with these newer ones and i cant figure it out, worked fine with 5.10, so is there any reason i should not istall 5.10??
<blue|palm> is it better to dload ubuntu and then install kde? or go kubuntu?
<Lynoure> blue|palm: If you know you want KDE, Kubuntu leaves you with less things you do not need or want
<blue|palm> im not sure to be honest
<parsek> is there any reason "why" i should not...
<Lynoure> blue|palm: Not sure that you want KDE or not sure of what I said?
<blue|palm> not sure if i want to use kde
<blue|palm> ive never used it seriously before...
<Jucato> is there a way I can add or make a new Paper Size to the choices in kprinter? or... how do I print with a custom paper size?
<dope> it's fairly simple and straight forward
<Lynoure> blue|palm: Then get ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop   or the other way around
<blue|palm> oh... i didnt know that you can go the otherway round...
<Lynoure> blue|palm: you can get gnome for kubuntu too, it's not like you are bound for life :)
<blue|palm> lol, thanks :)
<Lynoure> blue|palm: You use a Palm device, by any chance?
<blue|palm> no, why?
<parsek> Is there any reason why I shouldnt install the 5.10 version???? (with 6.06 or 6.10 i have a video bug, what i cant work out)
<fdoving> parsek: 5.10 will reach end-of-life (end of support and security updates) in few months.
<Lynoure> blue|palm: Just guessing based on the nick.
<blue|palm> oh... theres a really funny reason for the nick :)
<blue|palm> but it has nothing to do with palm tops at all
<Lynoure> blue|palm: :)
<blue|palm> I never saw it like that...
<blue|palm> Is adapt an update utility?
<blue|palm> for the os itself as well?
<cloakable> blue|palm: you mean adept?
<Lynoure> blue|palm: yes and no, but if you prefer the commandline tools, those are mostly fine too.
<blue|palm> thanks
<Jucato> adept_updater, adept_notifier, adept_installer, adept_manager
<parsek> Is there any way to first intall 5.10 and then upgrade to 6.10 or 6.06 and still keep the old video driver stuff??? (xorg.conf anf all those kinds of things)
<parsek> *and
<Lynoure> blue|palm: at least from dapper to edgy, it was not good for upgrading to edgy and one had to use commandline tools for that. Maybe this has changed in Edgy
<kjdis> Anyone know of any quirks when installing nvidia binary drivers on Kubuntu?  I have done this on Debian, and I also did it back on Kubuntu 5.10, but on this fresh install I just can't get them to install, I am using the module assistant
<kjdis> "nvidia" is never available in the list of drivers for X, and if I modprobe -v nvidia, I get "error installing", however I can directly insmod it, and the kernel messages show it's installed, I don't get it
<manu_> hi everybody
<blue|palm> thanks everyone, cya
<manu_> i just wanted to know with which tool i can make easily backups, some time ago i used rdiff-backup and saved whole partitions, but i only want to save important files like the "look and feel" (kde) and own installed programs (with aptitude and without apt)
<manu_> i dont have so many space for saving everytime some gig for partitions^^
* Hawai`i is back.
<fdoving> manu_: have you tried 'keep' ?
<fdoving> !away > hawai`i
<Pensacola> what folder does kubuntu read it's screensavers from?
<manu_> fdoving: no but i have seen it in the menu, do you know whre i can find a detailed howto in german?
<peder_> hail hitler
<fdoving> manu_: not sure about german.. i'll check.
<fdoving> peder_: not fun, behave please.
<peder_> okey sorry
<Pensacola> I have a binary for a cool screensaver but no idea where to put it :s
<manu_> thx fdoving :)
<peder_> cant you read an english manual?
<hatta> english comes with a manual?
<Dr_willis> Pensacola,  a binary? from where?
<Pensacola> I compiled it :)
<Pensacola> but now I don't know where to put it
<n0ne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1693/    - what is this?
<n0ne> !savage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about savage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> manu_: can't find a manual even in english.
<n0ne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1693/ pls help
<manu_> peder_: i can read english but i fell saver in english ;)
<manu_> *feel
<fdoving> n0ne: what are you trying to do when you get this error?
<n0ne> i'm trying to play Savage
<manu_> fdoving: another question i get an GPG error while updateing with apt-get....what could be wrong, i think last update was a week ago (had to do much)
<fdoving> manu_: are you using 3rd party repositories?
<n0ne> fdoving, have any ideas?
<manu_> fdoving: only wine ones, and they are for ubuntu, i show you the line
<fdoving> n0ne: no, i don't even know what Savage is.
<manu_> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht geprft werden weil der zugehrige ffentliche Schlssel nicht zur Verfgung steht: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<manu_> W: Sie mchten vielleicht apt-get update aufrufen, um diese Probleme zu lsen
<n0ne> <fdoving>, it's a game
<manu_> its in german, but perhaps you know it because of the syntax of the sentences
<manu_> ^^
<andreasw> hi
<fdoving> manu_: that's the problem then. you didn't import the gpg key used to signe the wine archive packages.
<manu_> fdoving: but i made also updates without any error (i think, its some days ago)
<manu_> fdoving: how to solve the problem? and where can i read something about GPG....enlish link deasnt matter
<fdoving> manu_: i'd go back to the site where you found the wine repository, they probably have a hotwo to add the key to your key-ring.
<n0ne> i'm trying to play game Savage and have this error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1693/ <- pls help me :)
<manu_> fdoving: thx i'll look for it
<manu_> another little question on german ubuntu site (ubuntuusers.de) they wrote about  2 big bugs in openoffice (word doc files) and acrobat reader plugin for firefox, do you know something about it?
<fdoving> sorry, i don't use firefox, nor do i use openoffice much.
<Tm_T> Kpdf <3
* Tm_T hides
<fdoving> kpdf with the poppler patches is.. not very good at printing.
<Tm_T> Dunno, don't have printer here atm.
<mineur[studying] > openoffice crashes when you click on an image or something... I think I read that somewhere.... but on my laptop here I don't use openoffice that much
<mineur[studying] > so never tried it :)
<mineur[studying] > hmm I'm not studying anymore :)
<parsek> Can anybody tell me how can i get the toolbars back, i took them somehow off (fullscreen mode?) and i dont know what button to press to get them back???
<parsek> KPDF
<n0ne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1693/
<parsek> heh, i forgot to say that, so in kpdf
<mineur> parsek: ctrl + m
<fdoving> or ctrl+shift+f
<fdoving> (that is to exit fullscreen mode).
<parsek> THX, ctrl+ m worked, then i just exited the fulscreen mode
<mineur> btw it's a kde feature to hide the menubar :)
<mineur> you can do that in any app :)
<parsek> good to know
<n0ne> i'm trying to play game Savage and have this error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1693/ <- pls help me :)
<mineur> I'm off for dinner
<Dr_willis> n0ne,  you are trying to run it as root when you are logged in as user or somthing. i am guessing
<n0ne> <Dr_willis> yea, running as a root in kde
<Dr_willis> n0ne,  thats your problem then.
<n0ne> <Dr_willis> why? maybe u'll explain me?
<Valmarko> I've just installed alien but I dont know if I'm using it correctly. Well, the program made a deb package and I installed the application with no errors. the problem is : the system cant open it. The little icon rotates, rotates and... nothing
<Dr_willis> well #1 - why would you run a game as root.. #2 - the root user dosent have permission to access the desktop (is why its not working)
<fdoving> n0ne: by default only the user running the graphical environment is allowed to connect to it (start applications).
<Dr_willis> n0ne,  thats what kdesu, or sux, or some other tools are used for.
<fdoving> n0ne: you can also give root permission to connect to the graphical environment, if you really want to run the game as root, tip 4 at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FrodeDoeving/Tips
<n0ne> u mean i have to run it not as a root?
<Dr_willis> why would you want to run it as root...
<Dr_willis> unless you need it as a server...
<Dr_willis> i installed savage in my users home dir. its a nifty little game.. gets a little annoying at times.
<n0ne> thx, i'll try it now
<andreasw> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<BluesKaj> hey gents , i installed nicotine , but it won't launch unless i use the cd to file cmd and./nicotine to launch ...what am I missing in the install?
<andreasw> !real media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Valmarko> Does the command alien require some special parameter before the rpm file ?
<andreasw> I have installed w32codecs but amarok can't stream real media files any idea?
<BluesKaj> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Valmarko> maybe libxine-extracodecs ?
<andreasw> Already installed + w32codecs
<andreasw> your pages only say the same
<BluesKaj> maybe opening and config amarok ?
<andreasw> and where should I config real media in amarok?
<andreasw> It normally should play everything I have a codec for
<kjdis> Has anyone used the "Debian" method with module assistant to install nvidia drivers?
<Valmarko> Perhaps some conflict with other plugin already installed. Firefox couldnt run mozzila-mplayer because there was already totem-gstreamer. I had to uninstall it to activate mozilla-mplayer
<fdoving> BluesKaj:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<Valmarko> Does the command alien require some special parameter before the rpm file ?
<BluesKaj> thx fdoving , but Iwas trying to help andreasw...not a realplayer fan , even in windows :)
<n0ne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1696/ now i have this error with Savage :(
<andreasw> Valmarko: install fakeroot and put that in front of the command
<guillaume> hi all
<manu_> fdoving: which email client do you use?
<manu_> hi guillaume
<Valmarko> ? like... alien fakeroot ?
<guillaume> http://www.xnxx.com/
<andreasw> BluesKaj: well some websites require realplayer so it's not a question if you are a fan or not ^^
<guillaume> enjoy yourself
<andreasw> Valmarko: fakeroot alien foo.rpm
<n0ne> i'm trying to play game Savage and have this error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1696/ <- pls help me :)
<Valmarko> ok. tnks andreasw
<azerty> d
<BluesKaj> well, mplayer plugin takes care of those sites for me , fdoving :)
<fdoving> manu_: i use mailody.
<manu_> fdoving: dont know it whats your opinion about kmail (kubuntu) and thunderbird?
<fdoving> manu_: i like kmail better than tunderbird.
<fdoving> manu_: but i'm not sure you do, you'll have to test them both to find out which of them you like best :)
<manu_> fdoving: i used on kanotix thunderbird and liked it, kmail is allready installed and i would use it but i want to add more emails in one account
<Hawai`i> ive installed kubuntu and i installed proftpd to share files with friends, but my logs are filling up with trouble makers and i was wondering if theres any way to block the ip
<malik_> hi......i am having crashes with firefox which i downloaded from ubuntu repos....i am using kubuntu edgy .....does any one have any suggestions or any one have same problem?
<n0ne> i'm trying to play game Savage and have this error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1696/ <- pls help me :)
<fdoving> manu_: you can add more identities in kmail too. (and in mailody)
<malik_> hi......i am having crashes with firefox which i downloaded from ubuntu repos....i am using kubuntu edgy .....does any one have any suggestions or any one have same problem?
<Xera> n0ne: you need to install your graphics card drivers
<n0ne> <Xera> thx
<Xera> just do a google search for "<name of your card> ubuntu"
<manu_> fdoving: afaik you can add to one identity in thunderbird more email adresses have i to change to another identity in kmail?
<Xera> someone will have made a tutorial, i bet ;p
<fdoving> manu_: you can add one pop3/imap account, and multiple identities / e-mail addresses, yes.
<fdoving> bbl food.
<malik_> is there any work around for yahoo to accessed by via pop by Kmail?
<manu_> thx fdoving
<FedeRcio> hola
<Valmarko> alien 'tranlated' a rpm file to deb package. I used fakeroot. The application is installed but doesnt run. Mybe some apps from rpm packages dont run in debian systems ?
<andreasw> Valmarko: yes that can happen
<andreasw> Valmarko: for example java.rpm from sun won't work if you install it with alien
<Martiini> my atheros wlan card stopped working after I used module-assistant ( I think) ... How do I go about probing my ath0 wlan card and setting up wireless?
<Valmarko> I was soo happy because i found dvdshrink for linux... I guess I'll have to use wine
<andreasw> Valmarko: I thought DVDschrink is only available for windows
<freshburn> could some one afford me some newb help plz
<freshburn> concerning adept sources and BREAK(isntall) messages
<freshburn> ive been googling for 3 days now and im getting nowhere, i run kubuntu edgy
<Valmarko> I found a portuguese site with the package. http://contribware.caixamagica.pt/repository/contribution.2005-11-20.6106706006
<Martiini> freshburn:  shoot .. I'll do my best
<Martiini> freshburn: Have you broken your kubuntu?
<freshburn> i installed edgy from live cd added universe and multiverse repos and a fouple that a website suggested
<freshburn> i allowed adept to update like 90 packages overnight and now no matter which package i "Request install" adept tells me BREAK(install)
<freshburn> is that the dangers of adding strange repos? should i just stick to universe and multiverse and the default repos?
<freshburn> the ones the website suggested were something free non-free but im not exactly sure as ive booted back to Xp for now
<freshburn> my wireless BCM9430 is not working either for now
<freshburn> but thats a differet issue
<kkosmo> hi somone i type cfdisk in kubuntu and i get
<Martiini> dpkg -i --force-..... is used for forcing installing packages into broken system
<kkosmo> fatal eroer cant open disk drive
<Martiini> freshburn: apt-get -f install works after you've used dpkg to force packages which dont install
<longbean> freshburn: if you go adding non-standard repos then this is a risk you face i think, yeah
<freshburn> to be honest i noticed when i tried to install gnome-games packages and it said break which made me wonder WTF would a game break in my system but now every package i request install says that
<kkosmo> when i type cfdisk in linux i get
<kkosmo>  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<kkosmo>  Press any key to exit cfdisk
<kkosmo>  what i need to do
<freshburn> so could someone give me the like repo safe lecture or something? use only defaults? are universe and multiverse safe? does it make a difference if i run edgy? what the heck are the differences i.e. what does universe and multiverse even mean?
<freshburn> someone suggested to never use adept and try synaptic instead
<longbean> freshburn: synaptic'll probably give you a more informative error message, at any rate...
<manchicken> freshburn: Adept is fine.
<manchicken> I use it all the time.
<manchicken> No problems.
<Martiini> freshburn: www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/  ... ubuntuforums.org .. etc .. I'll find u a page to use for fixing your broken system
<Jucato> manchicken: "no problems" really? :P
<manchicken> Jucato: Not when I'm using it.  Only when I'm hacking it ;)
<Jucato> lol :)
<freshburn> so by adding the universe and multiverse repos i was ok but when i added the one that said contains some comm. software (it was realplayer and opera and something else) i let it d/l something that stops me from installing packages?
<Jucato> manchicken: the reason why you're hacking it then... :P
* Jucato goes to bed...
<kkosmo> hi somone can help me with my problem
<kkosmo> ?
<Jucato> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kkosmo> when i type cfdisk i get
<kkosmo>  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<kkosmo>  Press any key to exit cfdisk
<kkosmo>  what i need to do
<longbean> well, multiverse repo should already contain opera and realplayer
<kkosmo> question
<Xera> kkosmo: run it as r00t
<jatos> hey
<Xera> lol
<kkosmo> lol
<jatos> does anyone how I could recover a parition table deleted by DOS 6.22 setup?
<jatos> nothing actually been written onto the hard disk after DOS setup got to it
<freshburn> whats is wierd is this is only happening on my laptop and when i changed sources.lst i changed it on my desktop too (almost identical hardware and edgy) but everything is still fine on it isntalled gnome games and a bunch of other stuff np
<freshburn> jatos what was previously the system on HD
<longbean> freshburn: did you actually try to install an app from an unofficial repo?
<jatos> a mix of XP and ubuntu, XP on the first 20gb hardisk, I had another logical partition,l and after that a SWAP and reiserFS partition belonging to DOS
<freshburn> no all i did was add them to the sources.lst and adept updated like 90 packages but it reported 90 pckgs to be updated before i changed sources.lst too
<jatos> *not dos, Ubuntu
<freshburn> no new installs tho only updated packages
<freshburn> jatos use a win98 boot disk get a dos prmpt and FDISK /mbr
<freshburn> should take care of ya
<Martiini> freshburn:  you can look at this shearer.org/Debugging_Dpkg_Problems
<jatos> cheers
<freshburn> get bootdisk from bootdisks.com
<freshburn> or boot-disk.com or something
<jatos> I can get hold of the boot disks easily enough...
<Martiini> my atheros wlan card stopped working after I used module-assistant ( I think) ... How do I go about probing my ath0 wlan card and setting up wireless?
<freshburn> ty martiini
<freshburn> so is there issues where adept could have updated a package from another repo that is "ahead of its time" and the other required packages for it arent up to edgy versions yet?
<Martiini> apparently faisty doesnt install and breaks your system (Ive heard) .. I got it to work eventually
<jatos> just to check, will fdisk be able to handle a abnormal partition layout?
<longbean> freshburn: more likely it's an out-of-date repo that expects packages which are now obsolete
<freshburn> it always was ok when i dualbooted win/Os/2
<longbean> freshburn: it really does sound like a dependency problem
<freshburn> whats faisty?
<Minataku> jatos: Abnormal as in weird or abnormal as in corrupted?
<Pensacola> when I try to sudo mount -o loop scenery_D1.iso /media/iso it says mount: Not a directory
<freshburn> its wierd that every package i request install (i randomly clicked on a bunch of them) and they all reported BREAK
<Minataku> DOS FDISK is a total piece of crap
<Lynoure> freshburn: feisty is the upcoming ubuntu release
<Minataku> I highly recommend never using it for any actual use
<freshburn> ah
<Minataku> Since all DOS FDISK can do is make DOS partitions and delete everything
<Martiini> freshburn:  so .. do you wanna spend a few hours fixing your system .. or yu wanna do freshs install
<freshburn> i installed edgy hoping that my wireless in laptop would "just work" but since it doesnt anyway should i run 6.06 instead of 6.10
<jatos> I wanna fix my system, I have important data on it!
<freshburn> at this point all i have on the system is basically the fresh isntall still lol
<longbean> freshburn: try this at the command-line "apt-get check". that should give better info than what adept has given you
<mineur[fencing] > jatos: and backing up that data and then do a fresh install?
<freshburn> well plus an overnight let adept update shit over dialup session
<Martiini> any case ..   u can "dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/PACKAGE-NAME" for PACKAGE-NAME  and then "apt-get -f install"
<jatos> easier said than done for me...
<kjdis> There is this annoyance I keep running into, with the Display Settings dialog in 6.10, when you try to go into Admin Mode sometimes the prompt for password never appears, anyone else have this?
<mineur[fencing] > kjdis: I've had it too
<Minataku> jatos: Provided only the partiton table was affected
<Martiini> my atheros wlan card stopped working after I used module-assistant ( I think) ... How do I go about probing my ath0 wlan card and setting up wireless?
<freshburn> it happened to me once i clicked in the "taskbar" and minimized the window, typed in password then brought the settings back maximized
<Minataku> You could attempt to use a rescue CD with a copy of... uh, some tool that looks for partition boundaries
<mineur[fencing] > anyway, I'm of for training
<Minataku> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Minataku> That's not it
<Minataku> Hm
<mineur[fencing] > qtparted then? :p
<kjdis> mineur[fencing] : man it's really pissing me off, restart of X doesn't clear it, I've been rebooting actually, and I have been running this box for only about a week and had it happen many times as I've been playing with the settings a lot
<Martiini> uhh .. it was nice and quiet here during the day .. but as soon as USA wakes up ..
<kjdis> mineur[fencing] : I must admit it's pretty sad, the kind of annoyances you expect in Windows
<jatos> I got qtparted on, but how can I recover my old partitions with it
<Minataku> gpart
<Minataku> !gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Minataku> jatos: No, don't touch the HDD at all
<jatos> kk
<Minataku> Get a LiveCD or something that has gpart on it
<Minataku> Then run that and pray
<mineur[fencing] > kjdis: : I know, but it seemed to have fixed itself here, or I did something, but I would have no clue what...
<BluesKaj> kjdis, ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '
<mineur[fencing] > anyway now I'm really of for training
<kjdis> BluesKaj: how will that fix it?
<Minataku> If you're lucky and/or there was no overwriting of anything other than just the partition table, gpart should save your ass
<Minataku> http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/ << gpart homepage
<BluesKaj> kjdis, it will take you thru the X setup menu and help fix what's wrong
<jatos> I fairly certain is just the partition table
<freshburn> manchicken will i not have this kind of problems that a newb like me cant handle if i run dapper instead of edgy?
<jatos> there a possible upto too gig of data into the hard disk may have been overwritten, but thats not where anything important it
<jatos> *is
<Minataku> As long as none of the partition boundaries were overwritten you should still be in good shape
<freshburn> brb all switching kubuntu to try a few suggestions ty so far
<manchicken> freshburn: Edgy works just fine.
<freshburn> ok what was the command for a better error message from adept than just BREAK(install)
<longbean> apt-get check
<longbean> sorry, sudo apt-get check
<freshburn> most packages will let me request install now but gnome-games still says BREAK(isntall) the gnome-games-data is installed tho
<freshburn> what in a game could break my system?
<kkosmo> someone what the name of the file that manage the mount points
<kkosmo> ?
<Zaggynl> Does anyone know if there is a frontend for trickle? Or if there is an on-the-fly bandwidth shaper?
<longbean> kkosmo: /etc/fstab
<N6REJ> "/etc/fstab"
<fdoving> Zaggynl: what do you want to use it for?
<longbean> freshburn: maybe try installing gnome-games from the command line? sudo apt-get install gnome-games
<Zaggynl> fdoving, on the fly bandwith shaping
<Zaggynl> trickle comes close, but I have to CLI it for every app
<freshburn> command line reports BREAK also
<fdoving> Zaggynl: for all traffic on the device, or single connections?
<freshburn> check reports
<freshburn> Reading package lists... Done
<freshburn> Building dependency tree
<freshburn> Reading state information... Done
<Zaggynl> fdoving, per application
<fdoving> !paste | freshburn
<ubotu> freshburn: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Zaggynl> so, yes, single connections
<fdoving> Zaggynl: ok. then i don't have any good suggestions. I use 'wondershaper' for my dsl connection.
<Zaggynl> Ah okay, thanks
<N6REJ> fdoving: nice pipe... didn't know you could do that.
<K-Ryan> Hi guys
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: did you get your them installed?
<freshburn> fdoving: how do you know i cant type that fast? j/k
<K-Ryan> The themes?
<K-Ryan> Yeah it was screwy but I did
<fdoving> N6REJ: you can also use redirect (to msg) !fact > nick
<fdoving> freshburn: voodoo magic :)
<N6REJ> fdoving: sweet! I'll remember that.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: good.  Kubuntu has a wonderful help manual if you open Konqueror
<longbean> freshburn: was there a line prefaced with "E" in the output of the apt-get command?
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: wait till you start compiling software and you find out you need a file that you weren't told about.... thats when the fun begins.
<K-Ryan> N6REJ I don't see anything about changing themes in the desktop
<freshburn> so i am going to reinstall if i copy the updates from my desktop pc (identical setup as laptop) /var/cache/apt/archives and put them in that same directory on laptop after fresh install, will i not have to d/l them overnight (dialup) again?
<K-Ryan> Err, desktop area of the manual
<K-Ryan> Or the manual at all.
<freshburn> will adept find them automatically if i put them in that dir?
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: open Konqueror, do you know where that is?
<K-Ryan> Yep, use it all the time
<freshburn> and this time i think i will just leave the default repos plus universe and multiverse,... is that completely safe?
<longbean> freshburn: theoretically, yes. i'm not used to using adept, though.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: ok, when you first open it on the bottom right is a "life preserver" see it?
<K-Ryan> Yeah...
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: thats the help file menu.
<longbean> freshburn: universe and multiverse shouldn't be any problem.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: click on "Desktop" and it will tell you everything you could ever want to know about the desktop
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: or more accurately a "workstation" which is what you have.
<freshburn> so whats the main restricted universe multiverse free non-free tags mean in the sources.lst file?
<N6REJ> !repos > freshburn
<K-Ryan> I don't see anything about desktops
<K-Ryan> I'm running Dapper
<K-Ryan> If that changes anything
<longbean> freshburn: most of the non-free stuff you're after will probably be in multiverse, anyway. that's basically its purpose
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: doesn't matter, its always been there.
<freshburn> ooooooo... ty
<K-Ryan> Hold on, I am going to show you what I see
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: k
<amro> display settings isn't showing resolutions I have enabled when configuring xserver-xorg (and I know my monitor can display them). any idea why?
<K-Ryan> Wait, did you want me to click the life preserver?
<K-Ryan> Or the Desktop guide before hand...
<freshburn> yes kryan
<inam> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<K-Ryan> Because I've been in both and haven't seen how to change themes.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: either, they both have good info. the desktop guide is what you want
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: on the very bottom right do you see "an introduction to konqueror?"
<K-Ryan> Yes
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: ok, that will tell you all about Konqueror... now.. hang on.
<K-Ryan> I know about Konqueror
<inam> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Martiini> my atheros wlan card stopped working after I used module-assistant ( I think) ... How do I go about probing my ath0 wlan card and setting up wireless?
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: ok.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: read this, see if that helps you some.... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24380
<freshburn> so is there a way to tell adept to try installing an older version of package gnome-games that possibly wont BREAK anything?
<inam> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> N6REJ, you did hear me say "I found out how to do it" right?
<inam> huh ! :-o
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: ok, the point I was trying to make is there is a TON of info, if you use the wiki's, the doc, the help
<K-Ryan> KMenu>System Settings>Apearance
<K-Ryan> Now if someone had told me that, it would of been much much easier.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: if you use those sources and THEN come here nobody will ever yell at you again.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: I did last night.
<K-Ryan> I couldn't find it in the sources.
<N6REJ> :P
<Martiini> freshburn:  .. I told you an hour ago .. you can do things like that with dpkg
<K-Ryan> You said something close to it I think, ah no matter.
<longbean> freshburn: find the package that gnome-games wants but isn't getting. it should tell you when you try to install it. "gnome-games depends on xxxxx, but...."
<freshburn> itself is the one that says BREAK the main one
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: yeah, people generally can't give you a step-by-step click here guide.  The reason is is virtually every one of us has a slightly different look/feel/smell/install whatever.  Programs I have that make my life easy you may hate and not use.  And visa/versa
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: so the best you can hope for is a general try this... or, look over here.
<amro> display settings isn't showing resolutions I have enabled when configuring xserver-xorg (and I know my monitor can display them). any idea why?
<K-Ryan> But it was a theme change, which should be the same for all of Kubuntu users running Dapper
<K-Ryan> It's not a big deal though, I figured it out
<longbean> freshburn: could you try the apt-get install gnome-games again and paste the actual error message to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please?
<freshburn> yup
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: sure, but the problem was, and its something your going to HAVE to learn to overcome if you want to succeed at *nix, is that EVERYONE expects you've made a reasonable effort to solve this yourself, and when you said you were'nt going to read the resources given, that made folks angry.  For example, in my case I was in the middle of working on tax configuration in quasar.  I've got over 1048 tax codes to enter.  So both me and my
<N6REJ> wife were hard at it.  I was on my WindBlows client and she was on KDE, I had to interrupt her to find out the exact sequence because I just do it, and don't even think about what it is that I'm doing anymore.  So two people, plus everyone here, had to stop to give more guidance then SHOULD have been necessary.... We were all noob's once, and we had to learn this basic fact.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: also realise that for example, I'm running edgy workstation at this moment, but my wife uses edgy server.  Two VERY different animals.  Most of the time "I" work in a konsole enviorment NOT a qui
<K-Ryan> I have no problem using resources or even trying by myself, but I figured that was a quick little thing someone could of typed in.
<K-Ryan> And it seemed like it was...
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: yep, they could've.... it was the point, not the problem.  Do you understand?  There are LOTS of situations that are super simple once you know how, but you MUST try.  Especially with harder things.
<K-Ryan> I did try!
<K-Ryan> I was looking through every configure menu I knew about
<freshburn> this is first time i tried to use pastebins and it is yelling at me that i am spamming and to enable javascripts
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: nm.... if you understand what I'm trying to tell you it will help you enourmously.  I finally felt sorry for you and interrupted my work to answer your question, but most folks will NOT do that.
<K-Ryan> Then thank you, let's stop arguing =P
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: yep
<freshburn> but in konqueror i have java and javascripts enabled globally
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: so do you need help today or just visiting?
<K-Ryan> I was waiting for someone to ask that =)
<K-Ryan> No today I'm okay so far
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: ok, just as an FYI, you have to say, THIS widget is broken and here's what I've done to try to figure it out... thats the proticol
<N6REJ> bad spelling
<longbean> freshburn: i can't explain that. i've got it open right now with no issues
<malik_> does any one know any easdy way to configure kmail for yahoo pop access
<freshburn> for syntax i chose bash i think thats right i was in a shell
<K-Ryan> It's ok, I get what you meant.
<N6REJ> malik_: unless yahoo has changed certain yahoo accounts don't do pop.  Check yahoo first.
<amro> display settings isn't showing resolutions I have enabled when configuring xserver-xorg (and I know my monitor can display them). any idea why?
<longbean> freshburn: maybe text. it's not code you're pasting
<freshburn> anyways apt-get says that the dependencies are not installable
<longbean> freshburn: URL?
<freshburn> oh
<freshburn> i c
<Gidgidonihah> hello. I just installed ubuntu on my second hdd and grub isn't booting. it just boots directly into xp.  can anyone help?
<N6REJ> amro: your video card has to be configured/able to handle them too not just the monitor.  Check your display drivers/settings.
<K-Ryan> Gidgidonihah, you might have to put a /boot on your first hdd
<K-Ryan> I had to and it fixed my problem
<N6REJ> !grub | Gidgidonihah
<ubotu> Gidgidonihah: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<freshburn> wow the text thing was it thanks the url is 1715
<K-Ryan> You can make a GRUB floppy? I have to remember that...
<amro> N6REJ: The resolution works under windows. the driver was automatically picked by x
<malik_> N6REJ: there are some linux utilities which can fetch it via pop but they are perl scxripts and i dont know how to install or work them........it says that after u install those u can configure ur mail client to send and recieve yahoo mail and even hotmail too
<N6REJ> amro: thats doesn't mean it did it right :D  X is FAR from perfect.
<N6REJ> malik_: is it "fetchmail" they are talking about?
<Gidgidonihah> i don't have a floppy drive
<Gidgidonihah> oh wait, yes i do :)
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: you don't have to have one, you can use just about anything :D
<amro> N6REJ: ill try vesa as driver
<freshburn> martiini: the results of dpkg are in that same shell pastebin (1715)
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: and in this instance I seriously doubt you do.
<N6REJ> amro: what vid card?
<longbean> freshburn: it's fixable. i think your sources.lst may have been borked somehow
<malik_> N6REJ: its fetchyahoo for downloading mail and sendymail for sending it and there are alot of others on this page too
<freshburn> im going to paste it now because i think i got some bad advice about repos to add from a forum
<amro> N6REJ: i915
<N6REJ> malik_: ok, do a search in adept for one of those.
<N6REJ> amro, I think that is one of the cards that has issues.. vesa maybe your best bet.  Check the wiki
<longbean> freshburn: looks like. those packages saying "not installable" should be installable
<amro> N6REJ: alright, thanks, restarting x to test
<N6REJ> !hardware | amro
<ubotu> amro: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<malik_> N6REJ: well fetchyahoo is in the repos but the one to send mail is not............
<malik_> N6REJ: i just checked it
<N6REJ> malik_: ok, then use fetchyahoo there will likely be a doc or a readme with it.
<N6REJ> malik_: sorry just reread, ok, you may have to get it from debian.
<Gidgidonihah> I forgot that i moved my floppy drive over to this computer.  Anyway.  i read the grubhowto and don't really know where to go.  All i can do is load windows or the live cd.  And I don't know how to mount my drives in the live cd
<N6REJ> malik_: then use dpkg to install
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: ok, hang on I'll try to narrow it down for you.
<Gidgidonihah> k thx
<freshburn> pastebin 1719 is my sources.list i commented added 1-12-7 the ones i added and also i added the universe and multiverse too, also i edited it by hand so i guesss i could just be an idiot and have a typo somewhere eh?
<kjdis> If you install the nvidia proprietary driver, should the settings in KDE still show "nv" as the driver?  Seems wrong to me, or maybe just an unimportant bug?
<freshburn> longbean those same packages with an identical sources.list worked fine on my desktop just not my laptop
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: how did you lose grub anyway?
<Gidgidonihah> It never worked.  I had a working xp install on my sata.  I then partitioned my pata and installed kubuntu.  i then rebooted and it just booted right into xp
<K`zan> What is the update managers name for edgy?
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: thats strange.
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> K`zan: adept for the gui
<Martiini> freshburn: try dpkg -i --force-all  /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-games*
<K`zan> N6REJ: OK, I thought there was something that pops up the icon in the system tray, will run adept.  TNX ES 73.
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: try sudo update-grub
<longbean> freshburn: i think i need to go through how updating works on kubuntu
<rich__> hi
<N6REJ> K`zan: yeah, its a triangle... let me look
<ashiunowho> hi
<longbean> freshburn: step 1 is editing the sources.list
<K`zan> N6REJ: rr rnx
<rich__> wana chat???
<longbean> freshburn: adept then performs step 2 and 3
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: No GRUB directory found
<N6REJ> <--- is popular all of the suddent
<N6REJ> AH
<rich__> hi
<N6REJ> k
<Gidgidonihah> of course it doesn't look like my hdds are mounted
<longbean> freshburn: step 2 is downloading the summary of available packages from the repos
<N6REJ> THATS an issue LOL
<rich__> hi
<rich__> wana chat???
<Gidgidonihah> yeah, might be a bit of a problem
<longbean> freshburn: step 3 is using those summaries to figure out what to install
<K-Ryan> rich__ people here are not interested in personal chat.
<Gidgidonihah> and i don't know how to mount them
<freshburn> martiini that unpacked and install the gnome-game-data package
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: check the "Changing the disk that grub is installed to " section.  No promises though, for some reason fstab didn't pickup your install.
<longbean> freshburn: i'm guessing your unborked system hasn't been borked yet because you haven't updated anything yet
<K`zan> N6REJ: /usr/bin/adept_updater :-). tnx
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: well first of all i have to mount the drives, and i've yet to figure out how to do that
<freshburn> it d/l 90 updates first night i installed kubuntu, the files are all in /var/cache/apt/archives i checked
<djdarkman> hy ,can anyone tell me how to set up flash to work with opera on a 64 bit machine?
<N6REJ> !mount | Gidgidonihah
<ubotu> Gidgidonihah: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<freshburn> and adept reported the next morning when i awoke that all was successful in updating
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: does that help?
<K-Ryan> How would I go about removing Ubuntu and putting Kubuntu in its place?
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: is the *nix drive the same as the windows drive?
<freshburn> and what the heck is unborked
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: no, seperate drives
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: install the KDE metapackage
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: including the KDM
<K-Ryan> But when I have Ubuntu in, its internet won't work.
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: ok, you need to make a "/boot" partition.  just 250M or is fine.
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: why do you say that?
<K-Ryan> Because the ethernet port isn't recognized by the laptop
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: you can have as many display systems as you want.  Its *nix not windblows
<K-Ryan> But in Kubuntu it is
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: ok, should i boot to gparted or can i do that from the live cd?
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: thats a config issue NOT gnome/kde issue.
<longbean> freshburn: something about your setup isn't letting your system download packages which should be available for download
<phobiac> Holy crap. This is horrible.
<K-Ryan> Yes but he wants KDE anyway
<phobiac> Hey K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> Hey phobiac
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: do it from the live cd... it may be a "repair"
<longbean> freshburn: i'm gonna suggest removing all the unofficial repositories, running apt-get update and see if that fixes things. otherwise i'm out of ideas, sorry
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: fine, so install KDE, and after you change to KDM remove ubuntu-desktop.. .DONE
<phobiac> Okay, I really need help. I try to login with the graphic login and the screen goes black, the mouse shows up, and then I'm knocked back to the login screen.
<Dink> What package has the "file, edit" etc in konqueror or how can I get it back ?
<freshburn> ok, ty for trying, ive bothered just about every person here
<K-Ryan> Remove it by removing it's partition?
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: sorry, i'm lost. how do i do it?
<N6REJ> phobiac: your video res is too high lower it
<phobiac> N6REJ: I didn't touch my video resolution
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: best way is to reinstall but this time make sure you create a small boot partition.
<phobiac> I think it's X
<longbean> freshburn: wait, no, i think i've got it.
<N6REJ> phobiac: yes, it is.
<phobiac> Wait, let my copy the error over I get when I do startx on a command line only session
<N6REJ> phobiac: you could always delete your .x settings and let it rebuild.
<freshburn> k
<freshburn> shoot
<N6REJ> freshburn: BANG
<petr_> Hello Everyone
<phobiac> waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<phobiac> That's what I get. When I do startx I just get knocked back to command line.
<longbean> freshburn: it's a silly typo :)
<phobiac> N6REJ: How do I delete my .x settings?
<longbean> freshburn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1722/
<N6REJ> phobiac: ls -la and then "rm -rf .X whatever
<freshburn> lmfao thats why changing important shit at 3am can be a bad thiing and a second set of eyes can be a good thing
<N6REJ> freshburn: watch you language, this is a family channel
<freshburn> my bad
<longbean> freshburn: that paste contains your sources.lst file corrected
<phobiac> So everything with .X in front of it has to be deleted?
<freshburn> and its the first line so it piffed off adept when it read my repos and thats why it says BREAK on everything
<freshburn> just that one longbean?
<freshburn> lol
<N6REJ> phobiac: I would
<longbean> freshburn: there were several that i saw.
<phobiac> -rf is recursive, right?
<N6REJ> phobiac: recursive forced
<phobiac> Just to dould check, rm -rf .X* should work?
<longbean> freshburn: because the repo was entered wrongly, the packages you needed to get installed could not be found by the package manager
<phobiac> With the wildcard.
<N6REJ> phobiac: yep
<phobiac> Okay
<phobiac> Thanks
<N6REJ> phobiac: np
<freshburn> like every single one,... so the trailing slash should be added to all of them? that cant be right because alot of the lines were never edited from install
<longbean> freshburn: hang on
<N6REJ> I need to bow out to restart the kernel, everyone have what they need from me for now?
<phobiac> Should I deleted xwinwrap?
<longbean> freshburn: damn it, it's the other way round, sorry :(
<N6REJ> phobiac: dunno, don't know that program
<phobiac> Okay
<phobiac> Thank you so much for your help.
<N6REJ> phobiac: np.
* N6REJ out a here
<phobiac> My live CD is with a friend and this freaked me out so much.
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: don't leave me! :)
<N6REJ> phobiac: don't worry, you can always redownload :D
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: ok, whats up?
<longbean> freshburn: i just checked my own sources.list. trailing / is correct
<freshburn> yeah i just looked at the one on my desktop pc, it has NO trailing slash
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: k creating a partition on the sata (windows drive)
<phobiac> N6REJ: Yeah but that would make me out a computer a few days still. :(
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ:  primary ext3 ?
<phobiac> Anyone, moment of truth. I'll try starting X now.
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: yes
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: and then label it /boot?
<N6REJ> phobiac: k
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: yes
<longbean> freshburn: so you know what you're doing now?
<phobiac> I still get the same error
<freshburn> i think its safe to say its optional because some have it and some dont
<phobiac> Only now it adds to it:
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: when you "mount it on the next screen tell it /boot" as the mount point
<freshburn> lol no
<Gidgidonihah> N6REj: ok gonna give that a go.  Thanks so much for your help
<N6REJ> freshburn: create a new sources list...
<phobiac> xauth: creating new authority file  /home/admin/.Xauthority
<N6REJ> !easysource | freshburn
<ubotu> freshburn: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<N6REJ> phobiac: thats a good thing!
<phobiac> Yeah but doing startx again just does the same thing :(
<phobiac> Do I need to restart the whole computer?
<N6REJ> phobiac: admin?  Do you have permission in admin to run x?
<phobiac> admin is my user name
<N6REJ> phobiac: weird, k...
<phobiac> Do I need root permission to run x?
<N6REJ> phobiac: NO
<N6REJ> phobiac: not unless something is seriously hosed
<K-Ryan> Guys I'm installing Kubuntu on my friends laptop, should I remove the Ubuntu partitions and remake them for Kubuntu?
<N6REJ> phobiac: rebuild your X config.. .something is hosed in it I think.
<phobiac> How would I go about doing that?
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: no, totally uncessary, just install KDE meta package
<N6REJ> !xconfig | phobiac
<ubotu> phobiac: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<K-Ryan> But I don't want to =)
<K-Ryan> I don't want to try and configure the internet, that would be a little too much for me
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: *sigh* here we go again... do you want KDE or not?
<K-Ryan> Yes, I want to install KDE from the live cd
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: ok fine, do it that way then!
<K-Ryan> I just want to know how I can remove Ubuntu from here
<phobiac> Okay, reconfiguring
<Dink> What package or changes do i need to make so konqueror has the "File, Edit" option ??
<K-Ryan> Not how, how I should
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: you can uninstall gnome from adebt or synaptic or apt-get
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: but if your installing from live why mess with it as it will overwrite everything
<K-Ryan> That's the kind of thing I like to hear =)
<phobiac> Hmm okay, I've got an ATI video card but I was using the fglrx driver for it. Should I choose fglrx?
<phobiac> As the video card driver for X server
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: let me make something clear.. UBUNTU isn't a desktop, its your distro of linux... its your TYPE of windows...i.e xp, 95 etc.... Gnome is your desktop, as is KDE... you can't "REMOVE" ubuntu and have a working *nix box unless you change distro's.
<phobiac> Thanks again for your help N6REJ
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: hrm.  I get the error: FAT and NTFS filesystems may not be used on filesystems used by the system (/, /boot, /home, /usr, /var, etc.). It is usually best to mount them somewhere under /media/.
<K-Ryan> I wanted to remove Ubuntu, then install Kubuntu
<N6REJ> phobiac: that can be a tricky thing... check the ati info
<K-Ryan> Or in the other order, whichever way is the way to do it
<freshburn> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<N6REJ> !ati | phobiac
<ubotu> phobiac: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sampan_> hrmmm, interesting problem here.  i'm on dapper, which has been stable (uptime 144 days), but this morning i've "lost" the mouse.  can't see the pointer anywhere. unplugging and replugging in the mouse has no effect
<karmikaze> whats the apt command if you just want to update one package? do you just do apt-get install package
<freshburn> wouldnt that be FRONTports then?
<phobiac> I'd have to lynx that link and it's too much to type over into another session, I'll just pick fglrx and hope for the best. Worst that can happen is I have to start all over in configuring.
<phobiac> Thank you though
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: that is correct.  your *nix partitions can't be NTFS or fat32 per se'.  What you want is a small /boot of ext3 for *nix to install the kernel in, and the another partition ( or more ) of ext3 for *nix itself
<malik_> what does integer string and boolean means in FF config?
<N6REJ> sampan_: cat ate it?
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: yeah that's the thing.  I just created the partitions in ext3
<sampan_> n6rej  i might have guessed that, except i only have dogs. no cats ;)
<N6REJ> karmikaze: yes, basically that is correct.
<N6REJ> sampan_: try doing a hard shutdown... maybe the mb is having a hard time?
<sampan_> maybe it's a sign to finally do a clean install of edgy anyway ... been overseas and away from my home desktop for 4 months
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: ok, this is getting really really strange...
<karmikaze> ty
<Gidgidonihah> lol yeah to say the least
<sampan_> n6rej  yeah ... i think once these ftp downloads are done, i'll back up my /home and just shutdown and do a clean install of edgy.  just thought there might be a simple way to re-initialize the mouse
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: here's what I'd like you to try.  Create your small boot on the windows drive, then reboot and install "CLEAN", let it have the entire "new hDD" as its drive.
<N6REJ> !mouse | sampan_
<ubotu> sampan_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<N6REJ> bah
<sampan_> :X
<N6REJ> sampan_: I think the mouse is initialize at boot time in the kernel itself
<freshburn> so does a normal user need enable backports?
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: i didn't quite get what you mean
<mildner> hello any help for my dvb available?
<N6REJ> freshburn: NO, enabling backports says "I know this is old software but I know what I'm doing and want to use it"
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: basically reinstall.  see if that helps.
<phobiac> What was that command again? sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg?
<sampan_> gotcha ... good to know.  i can live with keyboard only for a couple hours and then just backup and reinstall edgy clean.  thanks for the help :)
<N6REJ> !xcfg | phobiac
<ubotu> phobiac: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<freshburn> that coulda been my problem all along then the forum i read about sources.list said to enable them
<phobiac> I just need to know if that was the command I need to use.
<phobiac> I can't easily get to websites at the moment.
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: just reinstall linux you mean, or everything?
<N6REJ> freshburn: some programs are only available in the backports, but there are risks, read the sources.list file for explaination or repos
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: yeah, do that and see if that helps... I don't know why it didn't "take"
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: you need a "/boot" paritition though.
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: ok, that much i didn't know before
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: but i do now :)
<N6REJ> Gidgidonihah: otherwise *nix has to live in the first 1024 sectors of the drive.
<Xera> how do i install gksu?
<N6REJ> gksu? is that a package name?
<phobiac> Do you mean gksudo?
<Xera> yes
<Xera> E: Package gksudo has no installation candidate
<phobiac> You should already have it.
<N6REJ> sudo apt-cache search gksudo will tell you what package has it.
<Xera> oh, so i do ;P
<fdoving> Xera: package name is 'gksu'
* N6REJ ok, now I'm really gone ... .l8tr
<Gidgidonihah> N6REJ: ok well i'm off to reboot and try things again. wish me luck
<phobiac> N6REJ: What's the command I use to reconfigure X? sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg doesn't work?
<Xera> dunno what installed it though, it wasn't installed yesterday
<phobiac> That's all I need from you
<dokteurping_> does somebody speak french here?
<N6REJ> phobiac: scroll up LOL
<phobiac> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<phobiac> I had to restart
<N6REJ> !fr | dokteurping_
<ubotu> dokteurping_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<phobiac> I lost the history
<dokteurping_> ok
<N6REJ> ok, let me reactivate my mouse... it takes naps.
<phobiac> Thank you. That's all I need.
<mathieu> is there a way with apt-get upgrade to know what version will be installed (of all packages)
<blue|palm> Help needed with installation... Ive installed kubuntu succesfully, but I can actually boot it!!! grub loads up and i can select kubuntu which is then followed by a black screen with blue "kubuntu" writing and a blue loading bar - nothing happens here
<N6REJ> !xconfig | phobiac
<ubotu> phobiac: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<phobiac> Thank you very much
<blue|palm> Help needed with installation... Ive installed kubuntu succesfully, but I cant actually boot it!!! grub loads up and i can select kubuntu which is then followed by a black screen with blue "kubuntu" writing and a blue loading bar - nothing happens here
<N6REJ> yw
<N6REJ> blue|palm: it takes a while
<blue|palm> ive waited more than 30 min
<blue|palm> thats a looong while
<N6REJ> blue|palm: oh
<blue|palm> any ideas? anyone?
<N6REJ> dunno, sorry
<blue|palm> ive tried both i386 amd amd64
<blue|palm> are there problems with SATA or SATA2 drives by any chance?
<dokteurping> is there a way to get grub more beautifull?
<blue|palm> because I have a mixture of SATA and IDE drives... maybe they are conflicting in kubuntu or something?
<blue|palm> anybody know where i can get help?
<pavouk> hello, a have problem with apt-get install, i can't install nothing because different apllication running, but I don't which (it is the same if I reboot), how can I disable that "unknown" aplication . thx
<dokteurping> maybe you cna get help in the official website of kubuntu
<blue|palm> ive checked, all there is are the forums and this channel
<blue|palm> ...
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: what kind of hardware are you using
<blue|palm> AMD FX60 Dual Core Processor
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: how far does grub get
<blue|palm> SATA 2 HDD (windows) + IDE (kubuntu)
<blue|palm> it loads up fine
<bonbonthejon> pavouk: try restarting
<blue|palm> Ive tried that
<blue|palm> grub works and kubuntu starts booting
<Daisuke_Ido> pavouk: check synaptic, aptitude, adept, etc
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: kubuntu should show what it is doing while it boots, does it?
<Daisuke_Ido> it sounds like another client has it locked
<blue|palm> no
<blue|palm> it is just a black screen, with blue kubuntu text and a blue loading bar
<blue|palm> the text is "Kubuntu"
<mathieu> to answer my own question, apt-get -V does the trick
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: is this dapper or edgy
<blue|palm> edgy
<blue|palm> should i get dapper
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: the booting stuff changed in edgy, but it should still work
<mildner> hello any help for my dvb available?
<jon__> how do i update java
<blue|palm> any ideas
<blue|palm> its just unresponsive, as if it locks up
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: there should be a way to view what is going on, try pushing esc or f1 while booting, it should go to text based
<blue|palm> ive tried that
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: does capslock still light up on the keyboard?
<blue|palm> Ive used gentoo before, and gentoo had "verbose" mode
<blue|palm> yes
<jon__> how do i update java?
<blue|palm> ive tried both amd64 and i386
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: are you using networking?
<blue|palm> no
<mathieu> and to elaborate more on my own question, adding  APT::Get::Show-Versions "true" to /etc/apt/apt.conf will also do the trick (always)
<blue|palm> Thats another problem: Does kubuntu support WPA-PSK security?
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: ok, I was guessing maybe it was failing on getting an address
<mathieu> thanks ;)
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: yes, but it requires some work
<blue|palm> I have disconnected my wifi card completely
<blue|palm> and thats the only networking i have
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: did you have it in when you installed?
<blue|palm> yes
<freshbrn> ok the problem was a typo in sources.list, when i added canonical i spelled commercial...commercail
<freshbrn> im so dumb
<blue|palm> should i re-install without it?
<freshbrn> but at least its fixed
<freshbrn> ty
<freshbrn> everyone
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: if its not too hard, try reinstalling
<blue|palm> ok, for the 7th time today :)
<blue|palm> thanks
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: hope it works
<blue|palm> I hope so too :) it looks like a great distro
<jon__> how do i update java?
<bonbonthejon> jon__: how did you install it
<jon__> i do not remember, someone helped me
<blue|palm> One more question, whats the general opinion of openSUSE vs Kubuntu/ubuntu
<AdamFz> jon__ : may sound a silly suggestion, but follow the instructions in the self-extracting file from Sun. Works a charm, I did it yesterday. ;)
<freshbrn> but i did disable the backports repos,... so what software is only avail on them so i know what i cant have
<bonbonthejon> jon__: from a website, or using repository
<bonbonthejon> blue|palm: never tried openSuse
<jon__> i cannot do it with Adept?
<blue|palm> ok
<AdamFz> jon__ : I don't think Adept has the latest one in there yet. Or I couldn't find it, it's why I went for the manual install.
<jon__> ok, thanks
<blue|palm> has anybody here tried openSUSE?
<Rob-West> is SuSe even free
<blue|palm> openSUSE is
<AdamFz> jon__ : There are only 2 stages to it. Run the downloaded file, and then link to it from within your ~/.mozilla/plugins directory
<AdamFz> (assuming you use firefox)
<jon__> ill try to figure it out
<AdamFz> jon__ : I can step-by-step you if it'd help
<jon__> oh, i need java to run a java program, not in firefox
<AdamFz> aah
<mildner>  hello any help for my dvb available?
<tibbar> how can I get a quicktime plugin for firefox
<freshburn> l8tr all
<AdamFz> jon__ : well, the same should apply... but I've never used standalone java. So I may be of little use
<The_Machine> I dual boot kubuntu and Windows XP, however I don't boot into XP (ever).  I do need to keep this setup in case i ignorantly crap out my linux OS for whatever unknown reason.  I use several external hard drives attached to this computer, and they are formatted with NTFS.  What is the best way to be able to read and write to the NTFS partitions on these external drives in kubuntu?
<bonbonthejon> !ntfs | The_Machine
<ubotu> The_Machine: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<AdamFz> tibbar : There is no native quicktime player for linux
<bonbonthejon> mildner: never used dvb
<AdamFz> tibbar : mplayer can play them.. (sudo apt-get install mplayer)
<jon__> i will have to do it when someone can step me through it who is sure it will work because i have an older version right now that i am relying on
<tibbar> AdamFz: i'll try ty
<AdamFz> tibbar : mplayer is great for just about any format you throw at it.
<cyrille> Hello
<blue|palm> The_Machine : How did you get kubuntu and windows dual booted?
<tibbar> AdamFz: im trying to watch a music video and I can't download it, is there a way to play it with mplayer?
<AdamFz> All videos can be downloaded one way or another ;)
<AdamFz> What's the url?
<blue|palm> use bitcomet's service for video downloading
<tibbar> http://www.ferretstyle.com/comeclarityvideo/
<The_Machine> Had XP installed, installed ubuntu, changed over to kubuntu using Synaptic.
<blue|palm> or firefox plugin
<blue|palm> firefox plugin is nicer
<cyrille> I have a problem with my graphic boards, who can help me?
<bonbonthejon> cyrille: ask the question
<soulrider> The_Machine: youre asking if you should keep windows just in case you scrrew up kubuntu ?
<cyrille> HEllo bonbonthejon
<AdamFz> tibbar : The video is here: http://videos.ferretstyle.net/inflames-comeclarity2.mov
<cyrille> I have a s3 savage4
<The_Machine> No.  I was just getting the consensus of the best way to be able to write to NTFS partitions that are on external hard drives.  I realize now that mentioning the dual boot part is pretty unnecessary..  i mentioned it because i don't want to crap out that NTFS partition though.
<AdamFz> I'll leave it to your imagination on how to save it.
<The_Machine> :)
<soulrider> cyrille: what computer do you have, isnt it really old?
<cyrille> No
<tibbar> AdamFz: ty how did you get that?
<soulrider> ahh The_Machine i get it now
<cyrille> Athlon 1666Mhz with 292Mo RAM
<AdamFz> tibbar : My mplayer plugin for firefox shows where the source files are
<bonbonthejon> cyrille: what is the problem
<cyrille> I cannot benefit from acceleration 3d
<soulrider> thats a good comp, is it an on board card ?
<AdamFz> tibbar : Well, not My plugin, I should say "the" plugin.
<soulrider> cyrille: i suggets searching in http://ubuntuforums.org theres tons of helo there
<cyrille> ok
<soulrider> maybe someone had a problem like yours, solved it and posted
<The_Machine> i have been using captive NTFS..  do people think that 3g is better?
<soulrider> The_Machine: i have allways used 3g
<The_Machine> hmm
<soulrider> i never heard about captive
<The_Machine> any issues?
<soulrider> 3g is great!
<The_Machine> :)
<soulrider> works like charm, at leats for me
<The_Machine> k
<The_Machine> critical data at all?
<tibbar> AdamFz: where do I get the mplayer plugin? or does it come automatic with the instalation
<The_Machine> or everything is disposal?
<soulrider> well, i dont suggest writing something critical on an NTFS partition
<The_Machine> i guess critical is relative..
<The_Machine> "I'd really rather not lose this data at all"
<The_Machine> type critical
<The_Machine> not like "i lose money if this gets deleted"
<AdamFz> tibbar : I think it comes with mplayer, can't remember now.
<The_Machine> or "I have no more pictures of my family because of this"
<soulrider> The_Machine: thes
<soulrider> i have
<The_Machine> k
<tibbar> AdamFz: ok thanks
<soulrider> but what i tried doing was slowly switch to ext3
<soulrider> altohugh on my 120gb drive its kinda hard
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> words.
<soulrider> ext3 is much better
<soulrider> ill be right back
<draco> heya
<phobiac> K-Ryan: You still here?
<K-Ryan> Yup
<soulrider> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<phobiac> You want to set up sauerbraten still? I managed to get it working for me.
<K-Ryan> I got it working
<K-Ryan> But I didn't set my fglfx thing completely right
<K-Ryan> so my screen is really screwed up
<K-Ryan> the sync is off because I dont know what it should of been
<phobiac> What's your monitor's dimensions?
<tom-123> lu
<K-Ryan> Don't know
<phobiac> You should be able to find the right sync on google.
<phobiac> Maybe with the monitor's model?
<K-Ryan> Dunno what model my monitor is either =)
<K-Ryan> Windows can tell me if I really want
<phobiac> Okay
<soulrider> uhm, is it me or the ext3 fs isnt too good? =/
<K-Ryan> But I'm content with mahjongg at the moment
<K-Ryan> Plus I finally got frozen bubble!
<Daisuke_Ido> what's wrong with ext3?
<phobiac> Woo, was a repository not enabled or something?
<tom-123> who is frence
<K-Ryan> I was looking in add/remove programs
<soulrider> i was just reading on wikipedia
<K-Ryan> Didn't know Adept and Adept Installer were different
<soulrider> and it doesnt seem to have many features
<phobiac> Ahhh okay
<soulrider> but im p[robably wrong
<Daisuke_Ido> it's just ext2 with basic journalling
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing inherently *bad* about it, but there are better ones out there, i'm sure
<draco> jak jest partycja wymiany ???
<Tm_T> draco: polski?
<soulrider> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<draco> tak poslki
<phobiac> Ahh, there. Everything back to normal. For some reason my firefox settings got messed with.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still looking for a web development package on par with dreamweaver
<Daisuke_Ido> nvu's nice
<hatta> vim is pretty sweet
<bonbonthejon> nano all the way
<HymnToLife> kate :)
<bonbonthejon> HymnToLife: well, if you work with a GUI, then yes kate is best
<K-Ryan> Anyone else have trouble opening Frozen Bubble? I've tried opening it 3 times now.
<K-Ryan> It loads, nothing opens, and the load thing disapears.
<dokteurping> does anyone knows if there is a way to get blender in french?
<miguel> hi!
<phobiac> Hi
<draco> hi
<miguel> any one speak spanish?
<phobiac> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<juano> anyone help me with audicious? theres no volume when playing a cd! thanks
<MementoMori> hi all
<grubsgonewild> hi mentos
<grubsgonewild> the fresh maker
<phobiac> Hey
<grubsgonewild> bububu
<bonbonthejon> hi
<phobiac> Hello
<bonbonthejon> anyone know much about svn
<grubsgonewild> crack is wack
<bubu1uk> ok, here's the problem. by mistake erased file. any chance to recover it?
<juano> anyone help me with audicious? theres no volume when playing a cd! thanks
<phobiac> bubu1uk: Check the trash?
<bubu1uk> phobiac: did it in console. rm file
<phobiac> bonbon: What's your problem?
<bonbonthejon> phobiac: i want to delete a repository
<grubsgonewild> bonbonthejon, why what did it ever do to you?
<phobiac> bonbon: You mean one in sources.list?
<bubu1uk> phobiac: and no, it isn't in trash.
<vinisterx> Greetings everyone.
<bonbonthejon> phobiac: no, a repository on my svn server
<phobiac> bubu1uk: Hmm, no idea. Sorry
<phobiac> I know how to do it in windows.
<phobiac> But that isn't much help.
<phobiac> bonbon: I don't know how, but I'll check google for you.
<bubu1uk> phobiac: on win would probably know it as well. lol.
<bubu1uk> phobiac: thanx anyway.
<phobiac> Sorry. You could search around for a file recoverer or something on google.
<phobiac> I can check for you too
<phobiac> I can't find anything about svn repo's. Maybe there's a file of them in your ~ folder.
<phobiac> Look for any files with svn maybe.
<phobiac> Aha, bub I may have found what you need
<phobiac> Oh wait, this is all shareware
<phobiac> http://www.sharewareconnection.com/titles/linux-file-recovery.htm
<phobiac> Well it might help anyway.
<sampan_> well i guess the mouse disappearance was a screensaver issue -- after the screensaver came back on, voila, i have my mouse again.  odd
<K-Ryan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<dromer> anybody know what libsdl I need for FretsOnFire to work properly? (the screen hangs alot during play)
<dromer> http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/uv/fretsonfire/
<Tm_T> dromer: Doesn't happen here.
<dromer> Tm_T: mhat do you mean?
<Tm_T> dromer: I mean it works just fine here.
<dromer> ah ok
<gemidjy> !openchrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> I don't need a special kind of libsdl?
<Tm_T> Shouldn't.
<dromer> Tm_T: I find it's especially when multiple key's are pressed
<freshburn> is there a norton ghost like app for linux? or a way to make an exact clone of an install (edgy kubuntu) and put on another pc?
<dromer> but that's prob because this pc is kind of sloew :#
<dromer> Tm_T: pIII 800mhz 512mb GeFiorce2MX :$
<binks> !FretsOnFire
<Tm_T> dromer: Smaller displaysize etc, it can be pretty heavy.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FretsOnFire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> freshburn: yes, you have some alternatives; partimage, mondorescue, systemimager are examples. I like mondo rescue.D[D[D[D[D[D[D
<freshburn> is there one installed by default on kubuntu edgy
<freshburn> i.e. partimage
<Tm_T> dromer: But admit, lots of good stuff comes from Finland. ;)
<dromer> Tm_T: it's at 640x480 (standard) and put the framerate at about 40 I think, alos but ****** on 2x (can't remember what it;s called)
<dromer> Tm_T: yeah it ROCKS \m/
<fdoving> freshburn: i belive you have to install it.
<Tm_T> dromer: Antialiasing?!
<dromer> hmm, yes ? :)
<dromer> something like that :P
<Tm_T> dromer: Drop it, drop it now.
<freshburn> i want to make an identical copy of my desktop and put onto my laptop do the partition sizes have to be exactly the same?
<dromer> Tm_T: drop what? :#
<freshburn> better yet i have winhex on my xp and both machine dual boot is it possible with that?
<Tm_T> dromer: Biggest load there is propably that AA, so put it off.
<dromer> Tm_T: completely? ok
<dromer> I'll see if it helps :)
<dromer> it's on 4x standard
<dromer> my amd1,4 1024 gf6200 likes it fine ;)
<Tm_T> dromer: Yup, and that can slow down my system too, even if I can play Doom 3 etc...
<dromer> ok
<dromer> I hardly play any other games, any reccomends for that low-end system? :)
<dromer> Tm_T: I made it as a htpc for the kitchen/living
<dromer> but this game rocks for that :)
<dromer> I'd like some other cool games on it if possible
<Tm_T> dromer: Well, Tuxracer, SuperTux, Wesnoth... there's more.
<Tm_T> Frozen Bubble2 !
<dromer> hmm
<dromer> haha
<freshburn> dromer what game are you talking about?
<dromer> freshburn: FretsOnFire \m/
<Tm_T> But sleep now, behave kids. ->
<dromer> Tm_T: I'm checking to drop the antializing
<dromer> thnx for the tips ;)
<dromer> later o/
<angel_> my floppy not work.. :( help me please!
<K-Ryan> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<angel_> my floppy not work
<juano> why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<freshburn> if anyone has an HP pavilion 4900 with BCM9430 wireless and made it work please talk to me
<juano> in an audio cd i mean
<N6REJ> anyone know how to boot into safe mode?
<freshburn> hold F8 lol i kidding
<N6REJ> lol
<juano> N6REJ: yes, end current session and from session login window select session and then gnome safemode
<Dasnipa`> shift backspace?
<juano> N6REJ: then login
<N6REJ> juano: nope, not an option, this is at boot time... somehow the power plug got pulled and its crashed.
<bobleny> Hey, I installed Apache, but have no idea where the folder is on my computer, do you know where it would have installed?
<juano> N6REJ: oh, is there an option at grub??
<juano> maybe
<hassan2a> hyper_ch:  ?
<N6REJ> so I need to kill some obtuse PID thats preventing it from starting... we figured out how to start in recovery mode.
<N6REJ> but not sure what to do from there.
<freshburn> recovery mode brings you to a root shell right?
<N6REJ> juano: yeah, I just kept missing it. I hope recovery figures things out itself.
<N6REJ> freshburn: yes
<freshburn> would the kill command work? on another point whats the difference between KILL and TERM
<N6REJ> I've got a # prompt
<freshburn> but dont take my advice im newb
<freshburn> but i remember things i read
<aib> what package do I need on ubuntu for a traceroute like program
<N6REJ> aib it should be installed already
<aib> it's not
<aib> at least it's not called traceroute
<N6REJ> tracert?
<lupine_85> !traceroute
<K-Ryan> !shockwave
<ubotu> traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-20 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<lupine_85> :p
<bobleny> !Bots are intellgent
<N6REJ> lol
<K-Ryan> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<juano> anyone knows why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<N6REJ> hey bobleny
<aib> k got it, thanks
<N6REJ> I'm stuck in recovery and not sure what to do now.
<N6REJ> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<N6REJ> BAH!
<juano> LOL
<Dr_willis> 'broken' how technical.
<Dr_willis> :)
<freshburn> is anyone familiar with partimage
<N6REJ> stupid bot... I'm scared to do THAT because we just got this thing going yesterday and haven't had a chance to do a backup yet *sigh*
<bobleny> Ok, tell me your problem...
<N6REJ> bobleny: power plug got yanked on server somehow... so when rebooting it said "can't kill PID" and gave a process, we just rebooted into recovery and restarted the server.
<hassan2a> qui a trackmania nation ?
<juano> anyone knows why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<N6REJ> !es | hassan2a
<ubotu> hassan2a: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<N6REJ> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<N6REJ> bobleny: its up :D  I wish winblows fixed itself that easy >... WHEW... now I need a good backup util.
<hassan2a> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hassan2a> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hassan2a> :spanish
<hassan2a> !spanich
<bobleny> Have you tried a simply restart, skiping recovery mode?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanich - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano> anyone knows why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<heinkel_112> what kind of process is klash?
<heinkel_112> ah
<doudoo> hello all
<heinkel_112> now i know
<doudoo> hello all
<doudoo> I have a dell laptop core 2 duo 2GHz and quadro nvs
<doudoo> the problem is that the ventilator is running all the time
<doudoo> and it's not in windows
<doudoo> can somebody help me?
<bobleny> doudoo, the problem is simple, "dell" lol
<doudoo> ???
<doudoo> why do you say that ?
<doudoo> that's the best laptop I ever used
<bobleny> I'm jokeing
<N6REJ> bobleny: I need to do a full backup, do you have any clue the best backup to use?
<bobleny> I have no idea whats a ventilator is...
<N6REJ> bobleny: its something they use to keep you breathing when your dead :P
<freshburn> i need to do a full backup of kubuntu edgy that can be restored over top of a fresh edgy install on another pc
<N6REJ> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bobleny> N6RE, see, ubotu smart....
<freshburn> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<dromer> hmm, in FretsOnFire, when I return from fullscreen 640x480, X is still in 640x480 and doesn't change back to normal display
<LuisMi> my floppy not work.. :(
<PupenoR> Was Amarok's support for gstreamer removed in Kubuntu ?
<freshburn> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<freshburn> luismi they have a little blue pill for that j/k
<N6REJ> SWEET!
<N6REJ> !floppy | LuisMi
<ubotu> LuisMi: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<freshburn> ok now you find mine n6rej
<freshburn> lol
<N6REJ> freshburn: yours is incremental, this one...
<N6REJ> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<bubu1uk> doudoo: for ur issue, is acpi support installed and working? not sure if that helps, but might.
<doudoo> what is acpi please?
<freshburn> my idea of "cloning" does NOT involve d/l'ing all the packages over my dialup connection again
<freshburn> i want something i can burn to dvd and use to restore my system every time i screw stuff up
<N6REJ> lol I don't think its saying that.... oh, I would use sbackup I think... I'm loooking now.
<freshburn> i could use winhex but i need a reliabel way to read ext3 partitions with XP
<doudoo> acpi is installed
<LuisMi> thanks 4ubotu
<dwidmann> another thing you could do, freshburn, would be to burn all of the cached package files in /var/cache/apt/archives, which would probably be most of it if you don't apt-get clean often
<barjoh10> hello jerry
<barjoh10> how r  u jerry
<Dr_willis> freshburn,  i use that ext2-ifs stuff to let xp read/write to my linux drives.
<manu_> i have generally with linux a problem, wehn i'm copying big data on a usb stick or mp3 player (ipod,...) then has the gui (konqueror finished) but the usb stick is still working, while this i can unmount the device without errors, data is not lost, only when i cut the connection between it and the pc while he is saving the data (LED, display)
<manu_> i have this problem under debian sid kanotix
<manu_> and now too with (k)ubuntu edgy
<gerald_> yes
<manu_> i think all my usb is 2.0
<freshburn> !ext2-ifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2-ifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freshburn> but isnt it ext3 not ext2? what the diff?
<dwidmann> manu, I think I've heard of that before, unfortunately I haven't heard of a fix though
<lupine_85> ext3 has a journal
<freshburn> i think i only need read access to the linux partitions
<freshburn> so using a ext2 software to read the ext3 partition shouldnt damage anything?
<barjoh10> hello anyone
<freshburn> hi
<gerald_> hi
<barjoh10> hi guys
<barjoh10> (i hope u r tlaking to me)
<gerald_> yes
<freshburn> i talk to ne1 thatlistens i have alot to say
<gerald_> about what
<juano> anyone knows why cant i see the .cda files when i enter Storage media and then cdrom0??
<freshburn> whatever is currently on tv usually
<freshburn> lol i love tivo
<dwidmann> juano, is cdrom0  mounted?
<barjoh10> hey freshburn were are u from
<freshburn> greatest thing to happen to tv since color
<juano> dwidmann: yes, i can play it with kaffeine
<juano> dwidmann: but i want to explore it
<dwidmann> doesn't necessarily mean it's mounted
<K-Ryan> !mp3streams
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3streams - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> what files do you see when you navigate to /media/cdrom0 juano?
<K-Ryan> Anyone know any programs to play mp3 streams with?
<juano> dwidmann: none
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: amarok?
<K-Ryan> Doesn't work for me
<K-Ryan> I open the stream, hear nothing.
<dwidmann> juano: type this in konsole, then check it again: mount /media/cdrom0
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, how about Kaffeine?
<juano> dwidmann: but when i open audacious, it starts playing them but theres no volume, only volume in kaffeine
<juano> dwidmann: ok ill check
<K-Ryan> Don't know, I think I tried it, lemme try again
<barjoh10> dj darkman hello
<barjoh10> Ppjet6 hello
<juano> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1753/
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: xmms will play streams 4 u.
<Ppjet6> hello barjoh10
<K-Ryan> let me try that, havent tried that yet...
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: if u download plugin 4 it.
<K-Ryan> ah, get it through adept?
<barjoh10> helloPpjet how r u
<Ppjet6> barjoh10, fine, you ?
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: also u can try streamtuner. nice app that can search shoutcast stations 4 u
<dwidmann> juano, do you get that with all audio cds?
<juano> dwidmann: yea
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: kaffeine should be installed by default in kubuntu, otherwise adept will work well
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: yes, u can download/install it thru adept
<K-Ryan> I have Kaffeine
<barjoh10> atlast i got to talk to someone(i mean if u want to talk)
<K-Ryan> But I don't think the streams worked, I'm trying again
<enrage> Hello everyone. I'm looking for some help setting up a connection bridge.
<wolfwalker> So, two questions
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: also do u have multimedia support installed on ur system? then kaffeine will play most of stuff easily
<wolfwalker> 1. Which is better, ubuntu or kubuntu, and why?
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: neither
<juano> dwidmann: i installed a package recently called cdfs
<dwidmann> juano, that's odd, I've never had that problem
<K-Ryan> !multimedia support
<freshburn> wolfwalker depends on if you like kde or gnome
<doudoo> kde vs gnome : the return !!!
<juano> dwidmann: let me uninstall that
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: same distro, except different desktop
<dwidmann> juano, if you were to remove cdfs, would it work? could be worth a try
<K-Ryan> Don't have multimedia support unless it's a default program
<freshburn> it comes down to which color you like more orange or blue they both are capable of the same things
<wolfwalker> 2. I have seen people say swap partition of twice your ram up to a gig. Why only up to a gig? What is the downside of three gigs of Linux version vram?
<barjoh10> iam finePpjet
<juano> dwidmann: yeah.. let me give it a shot
<K-Ryan> yeah, missing plugins it seems
<mildner> hi is anybody fit to configure my winTV-HVR900 USB stickl
<wolfwalker> So ubuntu and kubuntu run the same programs?
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: cuz u dont need that much. generaly, there's no downside
<K-Ryan> Not by default
<K-Ryan> But they can wlfwalker
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, do you ahve libxine-extracodecs installed, you probably need it to play back mp3s
<barjoh10>  I hope u want to talk with me
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: well, yes,
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: and no.
<K-Ryan> Probably not dwidmann, I'll get it now
<freshburn> they have different apps installed by default but both are capable of running the same softwares
<freshburn> i would get livecds of each and test them both thats how i finally decided
<wolfwalker> That's what I was wondering. Same program repositories, same programs are installable?
<freshburn> each has thier own little quirks and bugs
<juano> dwidmann: i tried this : sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: www.ubuntuguide.org
<juano> dwidmann: i got this
<juano> mount: block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
<juano> mount: /dev/hdb: can't read superblock
<barjoh10> hello sebbar
<bubu1uk> look for multimedia
<K-Ryan> I'm downloading the codecs now
<dwidmann> juano: you didn't need the sudo to mount a cd, anyhow, hmmmmmm, it's saying it can't read the cd, that's odd
<K-Ryan> Let me see if that fixes it first =P
<freshburn> wolfwalker yes, that is also something that confused me as a newb, i thought it was like a windows / mac thing where they were not compatible but i was very wrong
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: u can actually have both gnome and kde isntalled
<mildner> hi is anybody fit to configure winTV-HVR900 USB stick
<dwidmann> juano, try it with a different audio cd
<juano> dwidmann: ok
* Theory hopes a new version of guidance appears in feisty soon
<barjoh10> hello anyone
<barjoh10> how r u
<wolfwalker> What I'm beating around the bush about is............. if I find a program compiled for ubuntu, can I install it to kubuntu?
<sebbar> barjoh10: hello :)
<Theory> wolfwalker: yes
<wolfwalker> Yes, in theory
<wolfwalker> lol
<wolfwalker> Sorry, couldn't pass that one up
<barjoh10> hello sebbar
<gdiebel> wolfwalker: they are the same thing
<dwidmann> it can, so long as the packager did a good job
* wolfwalker walks off to shoot himself for the terrible joke
<juano> dwidmann: i need sudo cause without sudo i get this : mount: only root can do that
<juano> dwidmann: i tried with another cd and same error
<barjoh10> i hope u want to talk about something sebbar
<K-Ryan> Kaffeine plays now, thanks dwidmann, the codecs fixed it
<dwidmann> juano, hmm, I don't get that error, odd at any rate, why do you need to see the *.cda files anyhow?
<wolfwalker> So if I'm running on two 600 megahertz Pentium III processors, more than a gig of swap would not benefit?
<freshburn> my question of which color you prefer orange or blue is VERY accurate in describing the differences under the hood
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: dont' think so
<dwidmann> wolfwalkder, the processor power is not the question, but how much memory you have that is
<freshburn> also the fact that you can isntall ubuntu and change it into kubuntu and vice versa also shows the simularity
<K-Ryan> !sound
<juano> dwidmann: well actually i dont, my real problem is that audacious when it plays cd the tracks seem good, time appears and even p[lays except with no volume!
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<wolfwalker> So ram directly affects useability of vram?
<dwidmann> if you've got 512mb or less of ram wolfwalker, you should invest in some swap
<juano> dwidmann: in kaffeine they play fine
<manu_> dwidmann: ah interesting,... because none of my "linux friends" has heared ever of this problem and so i thought its my fault^^, have you some more information? depends it on hardware (in google i havent found anything, or do i search wrong?)
<dwidmann> jauno, I think I know why
<juano> dwidmann: why is that?
<wolfwalker> In other words, the less ram you have, the less swap you can use effectively?
<sebbar> barjoh10: not really, too much work to do sorry :)
<dwidmann> juano, something along the lines of an old way of doing things ... a wire being run from the cd drive to the sound or graphics card, or something like that, required to make it play back in a certain way. It will work if you've got that, and won't if you don't. IIRC
<juano> dwidmann: darn, now that im trying not even data cds will appear in /media/cdrom0
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, my friend is having sound trouble on his laptop. I checked the system stuff and under sound it says there is no sound device. Obviously it isn't being recognized, will this DmixPlugin fix it?
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: as easiest answer for u to easiest to understand. linux writes to swap not currently used stuff from ram when it needs to free it a bit.
<dwidmann> manu, I can't remember really, let me grep my logs and see what it was all about
<barjoh10> o kay sebbar bye
<portuga> alguien q hable en espaol?
<bubu1uk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<wolfwalker> lol
<wolfwalker> That bot is extremely useful I see
<K-Ryan> Very VERY useful
<dwidmann> juano, that's a really odd problem
<juano> dwidmann: oohh no no its ok
<juano> dwidmann: data cd works
<K-Ryan> Anyone know if DmixPlugin will solve an unrecognized sound card?
<freshburn> i hear alot about subversion and compiz what are they?
<juano> dwidmann: had to refresh window
<dwidmann> doh
<bubu1uk> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, which sound card is it?
<K-Ryan> Don't know, I think it's integrated into his laptop.
<katabatic> anybody here use a laptop with Phoenix BIOS????
<dwidmann> I'm not sure if it would or not K-Ryan, worth a try I suppose
<K-Ryan> Okay, well for some reason the site won't load
<K-Ryan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<K-Ryan> Try it
<ScarFreewill> !ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5 (edgy), package size 1594 kB, installed size 6188 kB
<dwidmann> if it is going to load, it's certainly taking its sweet time K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> Yes I know
<juano> dwidmann: still no audio cd exploring
<tamacracka> Hey guys, is there a script for GAIM that will show what I'm now playin on Amarok?
<bubu1uk> tamacracka: u can search for some plugins, but doubt it.
<bubu1uk> tamacracka: i havent heard of any.
<JosefK> hey, just wondering if anyone's tried kubuntu feisty herd 2 yet?
<tamacracka> what kinda plug ins are for GAIM?
<bubu1uk> tamacracka: dont know. dont use it. google it
<tamacracka> ok
<K-Ryan> It still hasn't loaded... Trying adept...
<wolfwalker> Thanks y'all for the input. Gonna fight with my Kubuntu some more. May even bring it online and go shopping for programs.
<wolfwalker> Any suggestions for really good programs I should look at?
<dwidmann> juano, grep /media/cdrom0 /etc/fstab
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: u dont have to shop for programs on linux. forgoten open source idea?
<josh_> what somewhat new games run in linux natively
<wolfwalker> I used "shop" in the figurative sense
<juano> dwidmann: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<bubu1uk> lol
<K-Ryan> bubu1uk I think he just wanted to know what was good to use. =P
<wolfwalker> As in, I'm going to look for any that catch my eye
<dwidmann> I thought wolfwalker was being sarcastic, pretty funny actually
<josh_> i'm doing a huge linux speech for english and i need to know
<katabatic> can anybody help me getting my screen to dim and/or hotkeys to work on a Toshiba laptop with Phoenix BIOS?
<wolfwalker> josh, depends on the distro
<josh_> k well lets say ubuntu
<juano> dwidmann: weird, it doesnt appear in mtab though
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: kubuntu have over 20000 packages, what u want us to recomend?
<dwidmann> juano: well, if it's not in mtab, you know what that means
<wolfwalker> Josh, download knoppix and burn it as an iso, it has a lot of games that come with it
<josh_> i know doom 3, all the unreal's, and all the games based off of unreal
<juano> dwidmann: lol yea.. i need to add the line there
<freshburn> has ne1 used win4lin?
<dwidmann> Nay, it means that mounting it failed
<katabatic> wolfwalker, I think he's talking about REAL games ;)
<josh_> yeah, like mainstream games
<dwidmann> and quite miserably I might add
<josh_> not open source ones
<wolfwalker> Ah, real games
<josh_> ones that run on linux natively
<dwidmann> quake4 :)
<freshburn> is it worth the money if I have to use xp and am sick of dualbooting?
<josh_> and i'm gonna mension WINE too
<josh_> after
<wolfwalker> wine rocks!
<josh_> do all of the quake games run in linux
<dwidmann> yup
<josh_> prey too right?
<wolfwalker> Much honor to all who contributed to wine
* wolfwalker genuflects
<katabatic> I think there is one called something Enemy Territory that runs native on Linux, right?
<bubu1uk> katabatic: yes
<katabatic> honestly I'd just dual boot
<katabatic> for games
<josh_> yeah
<josh_> wolfenstein
<katabatic> for the non native ones
<josh_> i said that
<bubu1uk> honestly,
<bubu1uk> i dont play games. lol
<wolfwalker> If you are very rabidly anti-Windows, it can be painful if you're a gamer
<freshburn> dwidmann do you dual boot to play quake4
<josh_> what games run on the unreal engine
<josh_> cuz all the unreal engine is coded for opengl and dx9
<katabatic> can anybody help me getting my screen to dim and/or hotkeys to work on a Toshiba laptop with Phoenix BIOS?
<josh_> i think ut2007 will be able to run in linux too
<dwidmann> freshburn, no
<dwidmann> quake4 is native :)
<josh_> i got that one
<josh_> 1-4 are all native
<dwidmann> along with the otehr quakes
<josh_> what else
<katabatic> I think a google search would be best, jash
<katabatic> josh
<josh_> lol
<josh_> yeah i know
<josh_> but there are others
<katabatic> linux native games
<K-Ryan> josh, there was a big list on wikipedia
<josh_> oh link me plz
<K-Ryan> I think it was titled "Linux Games"
<dwidmann> manu, if you're still around, I think I've found something in my logs
<K-Ryan> I'll nab it for you
<dwidmann> or manu_, if you're around too
<juano> dwidmann: well any ideas?
<chazco> hi, can anyone point me to the blue-blends wallpaper?
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows
<dwidmann> juano, I'm not sure yet, I'm probing my brain for ideas now
<Dr_willis> chazco, kde-look.org perhaps?
* bubu1uk goes to pub.
<beels15> jemand online ?
* bubu1uk had bad day.
<chazco> i've checked, cant find it there
<K-Ryan> josh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_games
<K-Ryan> Enjoy
<freshburn> l8tr all
<juano> dwidmann: heh ok
* bubu1uk doesn't mean ftp/pub but real PUB, lol
<K-Ryan> Yeah that should be good enough for you josh
<manu_> dwidmann: i'm still here
<dwidmann> juano, well well, I've found our problem, I thinks
<josh_> ok
<josh_> now
<juano> dwidmann: really
<beels15> giebt es eine seite auf deutsch ?
<josh_> what windows games work well in wine?
<dwidmann> unfortunately, I'm not sure about a solutionk, I know I didn't have this problem in dapper ....
<K-Ryan> Should be any from what I've heard
<dwidmann> !paste | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<K-Ryan> I've yet to use it yet, otherwise I could completely tell you.
<XVampireX> Hey, can anyone help me fix this?
<manu_> hm all my alternative nicks are used, so i go back to manu_, if you wrte my full name i can see your messages blinking^^
<K-Ryan> XVampireX, what is "this"?
<XVampireX> Preparing to replace wpasupplicant 0.5.5-3v1ubuntu4 (using .../wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<XVampireX> Unpacking replacement wpasupplicant ...
<XVampireX> dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<XVampireX> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<XVampireX> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<XVampireX>  subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<XVampireX> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<XVampireX>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<XVampireX> sorry :P
<XVampireX> I don't really need it though, so if you can help me at the very least remove it....
<beels15> is here chatroom off german ?
<tsdgeos> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dwidmann> the !@#$!#$^@#%^&#%^%!@#@ pastebin is deciding to not let me use it, so I guess I'll have to use private messages juano, manu
<K-Ryan> It's okay, wish I could help you with that. I only know how to fix the problems I've had, and I'm new so I haven't had too many yet.
<juano> dwidmann: ok pm me
<josh_> maybe
<josh_> #cedega
<manu_> dwidmann: what have you found in your logs?
<josh_> #games
<XVampireX> gonna put it in pastebin
<XVampireX> dwidmann: try pastebin.ca
<K-Ryan> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<K-Ryan> Try those josh
<dwidmann> manu_, one sec
<dwidmann> manu_, crap, I lost it :(
<manu_> dwidmann: keep cool, no stress, i only didnt know if you got my answer
<manu_> hm
<dwidmann> XVampireX, yes, though it's really annoying that the pastebin decides to say that everything is spam, and doesn't let people paste to it
<kkosmo> !nviduia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nviduia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkosmo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<josh_> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<K-Ryan> Steam isn't supported by Linux
<josh_> i want to run steam on linux but no text or anything is showing
<K-Ryan> Err, Steam doesn't support Linux
<josh_> wine obviously
<K-Ryan> Have to use Wine
<josh_> yeah
<josh_> but its not working
<josh_> tehre's no text or anything
<K-Ryan> Try the forum?
<K-Ryan> I think I saw a Wine compatibility thread somewhere on there
<kkosmo> steam support good in wine
<kkosmo> but i dont know how
<josh_> in the window it said html rendering is off
<josh_> how do i fix that
<josh_> should i restart computer?
<K-Ryan> You probably need html rendering
<K-Ryan> and I don't know if this is the reason, but Steam uses the IE engine for its browser
<chuck__> the nvidia web page seems like it's messed up right now. anyone know where i can get the latest nvidia display drivers? that do-able with apt-get?
<kkosmo> !nivida
<kkosmo> !nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chuck__> haha thanks
<kkosmo> =] 
<chuck__> did i just break a rule?
<katabatic> can anybody help me getting my screen to dim and/or hotkeys to work on a Toshiba laptop with Phoenix BIOS?
<K-Ryan> what kind of hotkeys?
<kkosmo> what do you mean you break a rule
<kkosmo> ?
<K-Ryan> hotkeys on the keyboard?
<katabatic> FN
<K-Ryan> My friend sitting next to me, his FN stuff doesn't work either.
<K-Ryan> !hotkeys
<kkosmo> a
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 384 kB
<endo602> hello
<K-Ryan> If you are running edgy you can try that
<dwidmann> manu_ I think I've actually got it this time
<endo602> i am having a problem login into x
<endo602> dwidmann that nvidia problem is messing with me big time
<beels15> please help me my workbar is off and my chanelbar is off i would like standart from Konversatiounspg.
<endo602> i get to the login window and i enter my password but the screen just flickers and brings me back to the login window
<katabatic> Ineed my screen to dim, more importantly
<dwidmann> endo602, still? hmmmmmm
<K-Ryan> I think you can manage that in system settings
<endo602> dwidmann yah
<K-Ryan> I'll look around it
<dwidmann> manu_ seems a fix wasn't mentioned htough
<endo602> now i cant log into xwindows
<katabatic> K-Ryan, no
<katabatic> not on mine
<katabatic> won't work
<K-Ryan> No, under Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> K Menu>System Settings
<dwidmann> endo602, that's an odd place for it to be failing you at, what type of session are you trying to log into, a regular kwin session?
<K-Ryan> I'm looking through it now
<endo602> yes
<K-Ryan> Maybe not, I can't find anything for screen dimming.
<Schuenemann> I get no sound while playing FLV files in Kaffeine, any ideas on that?
<manu_> dwidmann: if you have a detailed description i will postit in a german forum (ubuntuusers.de) because i like german help better (it is my mother language)
<dwidmann> endo602, I'm starting to run out of ideas then :\ I would think that setting up the drives with envy would work, it never gave me any trouble before
<endo602> how do i uninstall drivers?
<dwidmann> manu: it wasn't too detailed, just that there isn't any protection from things like accidental removal and the like
<dwidmann> I wish I could find the rest of the conversation about it though, but that's a huge log to be searching
<dwidmann> I think it was last month, but I can't be sure :\
<endo602> :)
<endo602> i logged in via recovery console
* stoffepojken is away: Borta fr tillfllet.
<Schuenemann> I get no sound while playing FLV files in Kaffeine, any ideas on what should I do?
<media> hello...  How do I get the boot option vga=771 into grub?
<dwidmann> endo602, hmmm, I wonder if envy has an option for removal, if it does, then perhaps you could do that, then install nvidia-glx
<casev01> how can i use apt-build?
* borta is back.
<endo602> when i use envy my screen goes blank
<endo602> when i choose to uninstall
<grumbly> anyone?
<mineur> what's the prob grumbly?
<grumbly> How do I get the boot option vga=771 into grub?
<Schuenemann> editting grub's file?
<grumbly> i'm new to linux, and my freebsd never used grub
<mineur> just add it to the config file
<grumbly> where is the config? /etc or /boot
<Mez> ^menu.lst
<mikki> i need help to install poweriso
<endo602> side question
<Mez> !menu.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.lst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<endo602> when i bind directories
<Mez> grumbly - see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mineur> in /boot/grub I think
<grumbly> thanks
<Schuenemann>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<endo602> do i have to do it every time i reboot
<mineur> there you see a line kernel blabla just add the option
<Shaezsche> is there a command i can use to disable my wireless?
<Shaezsche> sudo ifdown eth1 doesnt seem to to work, as iwconfig still reports stats
<Mez> Shaezsche - sudo ifdown wlan0
<Shaezsche> i dont have a wlan0
<Shaezsche> just eth1
<Mez> you sure eth1 = wireless?
<Shaezsche> very sure
<Shaezsche> when i iwconfig it gives me stats, signal strength and network name
<Mez> Shaezsche - try - ifconfig eth1 down
<Shaezsche> in fact my stupid card associates with ANY network
<mikki> how do i install the file poweriso-1.1.tar.gz ???
<Mez> Shaezsche - should eb in ifconfig that it shows it as down
<Shaezsche> is it possible to not have it start up at boot?
<mineur> maybe some other application enabling it again?
<r3vo> hey, if i want to do a fresh install of kubuntu over an existing ubuntu system should i just tell the installer to format my swap and / partitions?
<Mez> Shaezsche - comment it out of /etc/network/interfaces
<Shaezsche> just before the eth1 or before the comand below eth1
<Shaezsche> i tried that once, and iwconfig still showed it connected to a network
<Mez> all of them
<Schuenemann> I get no sound while playing FLV files in Kaffeine, any ideas on what should I do?
<Mez> #auto eth1 inet static
* stoffepojken is away: Borta fr tillfllet.
<mikki> how do i install the file poweriso-1.1.tar.gz ???
<Mez> #iface eth1
<Mez> !targz > mikki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about targz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> !tar.gz > mikki
* stoffepojken is back.
<mineur> mikki: gunzip poweriso then untar poweriso, then read the README :)
<josh_> how is linux gonna work with DX10 games?
<josh_> that's gonna be hard to get into wine or cedega
<klees> how can i add Konsole to my right-click desktop menu???
<manu_> bye gn8
<katabatic> can anybody help me getting my screen to dim and/or FN hotkeys to work on a Toshiba laptop with Phoenix BIOS?
<Mez> mineur - why two seperate actions when you can tar -zxf ?
<Daisuke_Ido> linux probably won't work with DX10 games, at least not right away
<mineur> good point :d
<Mez> Daisuke_Ido - some progress for DX10 has been made by cedega
<klees> how can i add Konsole to my right-click desktop menu???
<grumbly> ok, so i found the file- woud I just specify on the kernel line vga=771 like i did at install time?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a plus
<josh_> how about wine
<mikki> mineur: untar ?
<mineur> yep grumbly
<grumbly> sweet
<Daisuke_Ido> if they could just get The Longest Journey working, i'd be thrilled
<mineur> tar -xvf
<mineur> :)
<grumbly> thanks for the help, I am sure I will be back soon
<klees> anyone?
<Mez> grumbly - there should be (above all the menu entries) an option for default entries
<mikki> mineur: now i got a file named poweriso
<mikki> mineur: what do i do now:P
<josh_> just put konsole in ur quicklaunch
<josh_> its even faster
<mineur> mikki: you have a directory poweriso now right?
<mineur> cd into it, and look for a file install or readme it will tell you how to install the stuff
<mikki> mineur: no just a executable file
<mineur> hmmm
<mineur> what is that thing poweriso anyway?
<vursitis> hello
<grumbly> Mez: I dont know what you mean
<grumbly> Oh, yeah, I see that
<grumbly> The error I am trying to correct is present in all boot options
<grumbly> except for memtesrt
<endo602> hmmmm
<endo602> i erased the drivers
<endo602> still not working
<mikki> mineur: i got a daa file i want to view
<Daisuke_Ido> there's probably a very easy way to do this, but...  i need to download all files in a directory that match a certain mask (ad??-??-??.odt, for example).  is there an easy way to go about that?
<Schuenemann> hasn't anybody here watched an FLV video? =/
<juano__> dwidmann:
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: try VLC
<josh_> kubuntu-jp
<dwidmann> juano?
<josh_> #kubuntu-jp
<Daisuke_Ido> i've never had any luck with kaffeine and FLVs
<juano__> dwidmann: pm me, i tried through gnome no luck ,same deal
<Schuenemann> what is VLC?
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Schuenemann> but it seems I don't have a codec
<josh_> #kubuntu-de
<Schuenemann> as the video plays
<juano__> anyone know why i cant play audio cd with audacious???
<mineur> that poweriso is it a linux executable?
<AdamFz> Schuenemann : I get the same issue in Kaffeine. MPlayer works fine
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: that's the nice thing about VLC
<Daisuke_Ido> it uses no codecs
<Schuenemann> how come?
<Daisuke_Ido> they're all self-contained
<AdamFz> I've never bothered to find out why. Kaffeine sucks anyway :)
<Daisuke_Ido> within the program
<dwidmann> juano__: I had no luck in teh virtual machine either, but I suspect that is because the host OS is edgy . ..
<juano__> dwidmann: ok
<mikki> mineur: i dont know :P http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm
<endo602> can someone help me with a login issue
<Schuenemann> I'll try
<mineur> lol
<Schuenemann> it already comes with a GUI, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: VLC? yes
<endo602> wen i enter the passward.. the screen clicks and then kicks me back to login page
<Schuenemann> ok, downloading :)
<crusty> hello! i need to convert avi in to wmv........what program do i need for kubuntu 6.10 edgy?????
<juano__> anyone help me with audicious???
<denisel> hi im trying to get my digital camra to work the comp does not read it
<juano__> i cant play cds in audicious
<juano__> anyone know why?
<grumbly> Mez: I see what youre saying noew
<denisel> can anyone help
<wolfwalker> Okay, I'm new to linux in general and kubuntu in particular, and I'm soliciting advice for programs to install.
<wolfwalker> Best antivirus?
<wolfwalker> Firewall?
<wolfwalker> Audio format converter?
<JohnFlux> wolfwalker: no need for antivirus or firewall
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido: VLC doesn't even play the file
<wolfwalker> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> there's no reason it shouldn't play it
<Daisuke_Ido> it plays every flv i've thrown at it perfectly
<sinless> spanish
<mineur> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mineur> o hablame :p
<Schuenemann> well, it doesn't for me
<Schuenemann> very weird
<Daisuke_Ido> definitely
<Daisuke_Ido> mplayer is another option
<Schuenemann> it seems it starts playing and stops almost immediately
<wolfwalker> Anyone ever heard of the k-lite mega codec pack?
<wolfwalker> That works well for my brother
<Schuenemann> [00000258]  main playlist: nothing to play
<Schuenemann> that's konsole's output
<katabatic> wolf, yeah
<katabatic> that's for Windows, right?
<wolfwalker> Dunno
<wolfwalker> He runs it on Windows
<denisel> im a windows refugee and my comp will not pick up my digital camra
<wolfwalker> Seems something that expansive would be for linux too
<Schuenemann> this sucks
<katabatic> naw
<Schuenemann> I'll try an AVI
<katabatic> it isn't, I don't think
<wolfwalker> Rats
<katabatic> why?
<wolfwalker> It's so useful too
<juano__> i cant play cds in audicious, anyone knows why??
<katabatic> you can install most, if not all codecs you need by following Ubuntu guide
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido: AVI is ok
<Schuenemann> I still believe in codecs' problem
<Shaezsche> id like to make an icon that executes "sudo modprobe ipw2200 and nm-applet --sm-disable" when i double click on it. how can i do this?
<wolfwalker> Okay, I have aroura and wine to download when I hook up my Kubuntu computer to the net. Any other programs anyone could recommend for a music nut to download?
<denisel> i have the program digikam and it will not read my camra i want to put family photos on my computer but i cant
<wolfwalker> Audio format converter perhaps?
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok
<wolfwalker> Already have amarok, it came with Kubuntu
<dwidmann> juano, the fact that you can't play them in audacious, and can in kaffeine, is related to that wire I said about, I'm pretty sure
<N6REJ> anyone know why adding a tast in kontact brings up a box with 2 choices?
<dwidmann> You'll get the same results if you try to play it with kscd(or whatever it's called)
<Daisuke_Ido> audacity if you can deal with the evil interface
<wolfwalker> Hey!
<wolfwalker> I like Audacity
<dwidmann> Kaffeine uses a different method to play back the disk though, so it gives you sound with no problem, juano__
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe
<wolfwalker> It is a bit simplistic, true
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a nice package, but the interface is so horribly GTK :(
<wolfwalker> But it works wonders for my music files
<wolfwalker> GTK?
<dwidmann> sound-konverter :)
<katabatic> what about XMMS?
<jorval> hello all, i have a opengl problem with my nvidia geforce7600 and hope someone has an hint for me, ive installed the driver from the nvidia site. ive running (kubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP) and an cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version tells me (NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9746) the driver ive installed. but when i start glxgears or glxinfo my xserver restarts.. :-( any suggestions ?
<wolfwalker> Yes, I need a sound converter
<denisel> i had to get a new sound card for my comp mabey yours is not working
<katabatic> says it's almost like Winamp in the package description
<Schuenemann> dwidmann: do you play FLV on kaffeine?
<dwidmann> sound-konverter is indeed a sound converter :O
<wolfwalker> Oh, is that the name
<wolfwalker> What formats does it have?
<dwidmann> FLV? I'm not even familiar with the format
<Schuenemann> FLash Video
<wolfwalker> FLAC? wma?
<katabatic> wolfwalker, you get my message
<dwidmann> AVIs and WMVs on occasion, usually just DVDs though
<Schuenemann> youtube and google video use FLV
<wolfwalker> Oh, that Winamp mention was for me
<katabatic> yes
<wolfwalker> I don't want winamp duplicate, I want something that does the same thing dBpowerAMP does
<katabatic> I found XMMS in the package manager
<dwidmann> wolfwalker, it does quite a few, I think
<dwidmann> !info sound-konverter
<ubotu> Package sound-konverter does not exist in any distro I know
<denisel> can anyone help me
<Daisuke_Ido> xmms is *just* a winamp 2.x clone
<dwidmann> !info soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1047 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<wolfwalker> Frontend
<soulrider> denisel: thats what were here for
<wolfwalker> Hmmm
<dwidmann> I think it does the usual, FLAC, ogg, lame, etc
<denisel> my computer will not read my digital ca,ra
<wolfwalker> LAME is indeed lame
<denisel> camra
<soulrider> i use soundkonverter
<Schuenemann> Mplayer is playing FLV
<dwidmann> wav and wma too wolfwalker
<wolfwalker> I'd use ogg if my digital player would read it
<wolfwalker> Stupid box
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido: Mplayer is playing FLV, but Mplayer is ugly
<katabatic> why is LAMe lame
<katabatic> haha
<dwidmann> schuenmann, how about kmplayer?
<dwidmann> less ugly?
<wolfwalker> Well................. give them credit, LAME is better than Apple's official mp3
<Schuenemann> never tried
<soulrider> denisel: what do you mean? you conncted it and it doesnt appear ?
<Schuenemann> is it?
<dwidmann> Yes.
<dwidmann> also makes a very good browser plugin
<Schuenemann> *sigh* will try it :)
<denisel> yes and went i auto detect it says non detected
<Schuenemann> I hope it plays FLV
<katabatic> well, lame is the best mp3 encoder, so what's wrong  with it
<Daisuke_Ido> kmplayer uses the same backend, i think
<Mez> !info vlc |Schuenemann
<dwidmann> it plays anything mplayer, xine, or gstreamer will play Schuenemann
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<wolfwalker> So soundkonverter is a front-end. Do they have a menu of codecs, or do I go all over the world to try to gather them?
<casev01> i canot use apt-build :(
<Schuenemann> Mez: it doesn't work for me
<Mez> Schuenemann - weird...
<dwidmann> casev01, why not?
<Mez> Schuenemann - probably cause flv = proprietary
<dwidmann> katabatic, I like blade for mp3 encoding
<soulrider> but denisel, when you connect it, does a popup appear ?
<wolfwalker> blade?
<wolfwalker> Is that also known as razorlame?
<denisel> nope
<Schuenemann> Mez: well, Daisuke_Ido reported he plays it at his comp
<wolfwalker> I have razorlame and all2lame
<casev01> it does not find any package
<casev01> and when it find someone it give me an error
<dwidmann> casev01, do you have all of the deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dwidmann> might need them
<denisel> ok i have the camra in now nothing happends
<casev01> yes
<wolfwalker> katabatic, for the record: there is nothing wrong with the LAME encoder per se. Just that there are better lossy formats than mp3.
<soulrider> sorry deniselclosed the wrong program :P
<Mez> Schuenemann - what version of kubuntu are you using
<casev01> look here i posted the error
<agente2012> hi
<casev01> http://69.60.114.106/www.kubuntu-es.org/public_html/?q=node/1755
<Schuenemann> dwidmann: no sound with kmplayer
<Schuenemann> Mez: 6.06
<sleepy495> Should I install flash9 before or after I install Firefox 2 or it doesn't matter?
<soulrider> denisel: youre sure its a problem with the Pc and not the camera right ?
<dwidmann> Schuenemann, odd
<Schuenemann> no sound and fishy FPS too
<TheGateKeeper> sleepy495, after
<denisel> yes because in windows 98 it worked fine
<juano__> dwidmann: i think the problem is i need .cda support for audacious, plus i tried xmms to read the cd, same as audacious
<dwidmann> it uses mplayer, you can edit the arguments it sends to mplayer, perhaps change the -ao option to something like -ao alsa
<Daisuke_Ido> wolfwalker: there are much better than mp3, but until they reach mass acceptance, mp3 will be the format of choice for 99% of the population :\
<soulrider> ok, denisel, what camera is it ?
<sleepy495> How do I install the latest version of Firefox2? Just use adept package manager?
<wolfwalker> Okay, I have ardour, audacity, soundkonvertor and wine. Anything else a linux - Kubuntu newbie should get?
<wolfwalker> FIREFOX, of course!
<denisel> samsung digimax
<Mez> Schuenemann- I believe that the latest ffmpeg supports it ... do you have that installed? if so it's probably an out of date version
<Daisuke_Ido> *much better formats than mp3
* wolfwalker adds the great firefox to his list
<Daisuke_Ido> wolfwalker: firefox is core.
<Schuenemann> Mez: how do I check?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's included
<TheGateKeeper> sleepy495, if you are edgy yes
<wolfwalker> I knew that.............
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<Mez> Schuenemann - dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg
<wolfwalker> Really, I did :D
<katabatic> in Kubuntu, it is?
<Schuenemann> Mez: no output
<juano__> dwidmann: FIXED!
<soulrider> denisel: let me look for some info
<sleepy495> Can somoene give me the command to install flash9 on the konsole please?
<dwidmann> juano__ do tell!
<denisel> ok i will get a coffee
<juano__> dwidmann: i selected digital audio extraction in options from audacious and it worked!
<wolfwalker> Yay!
<juano__> dwidmann: theres 2 options there, analog and digital audio extraction
<dwidmann> jauno__ that's what I was talking about, actually
<wolfwalker> So, any other programs a Kubuntu newb needs?
<juano__> dwidmann: i selected digital audio extraction and it worked
<dwidmann> has to be digital or you won't get sound unless you have the analog line
<TheGateKeeper> sleepy495, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<juano__> dwidmann: yeah... seems that all those other apps dot hat by defect
<Mez> Schuenemann - then you dont have it installed - sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<TheGateKeeper> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<juano__> by default i mean
<agente2012> TheGateKeeper:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<TheGateKeeper> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<agente2012> in konsole
<dwidmann> wolfwalker: konq-kim is a nice thing to have, kipi-plugins are nice, k3b (release candidate 2) is grand ... koffice is great
<I-04> hey everyone, im trying to solve the following:  i compiled gaim 2.0beta5 from source, but adept thinks that the repo version is newer, which it isn't. i tried setting the version number of the package with checkinstall, but i still get the same problem. any thoughts?
<wolfwalker> k3b is already installed, I think
<wolfwalker> What do the others do?
<agente2012> For install flash player for firefox and more
<agente2012> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<TheGateKeeper> sleepy495, ^^^^^
<dwidmann> wolfwalker: yes, but it's an aging version of k3b installed ... k3b 1.0 pre1 and on are much improved
<wolfwalker> Ah so!
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<sleepy495> all I have to do is sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and thats it? will that install for firefox and konquerer?
<wolfwalker> What is konq-kim?
<agente2012> yes sleepy495
<wolfwalker> And what are the kipi-plugins?
<agente2012> firefox and konqueror
<steve_> anyone here use vmware server?
<sleepy495> thanks
* dwidmann does
<agente2012> :)
#kubuntu 2007-01-16
<soulrider> denisel: i havnt been able to find anything yet, try searching on google and on http://ubuntuforums.org
<dwidmann> wolfwalker: kipi-plugins are a set of image related plugins for gwenview and digikam that do a variety of things
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  K3b 0.12.17 isn't recent?
<denisel> ok
<Schuenemann> Mez: I installed but still no sounds with kmplayer and vlc doesn't even play it
<dwidmann> Yes and no Daisuke_Ido
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido: that's the latest release as I know
<steve_> dwidmann: was your message that you do use vmware server?
<Alarm> hello. when i try to run something as su , i get ; alarm@rockpc:/$ sudo updatedb
<Alarm> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 16 17:02:11 2007
<sleepy495> agente2012, one more question, how do I install the latest java?
<Alarm> why is that /
<Schuenemann> sleepy495: you have to download it manually from sun's site
<Daisuke_Ido> how yes and how no?
<Schuenemann> I'd install java 5 if I were you
<Schuenemann> via apt-get
<wolfwalker> Oh yeah, one more thing. Pic editor
<wolfwalker> What picture editor should I get?
<Daisuke_Ido> latest in the .12 branch, but the 1.0 RC line supercedes it?
<dwidmann2> gah, I keep getting disconnected
<Schuenemann> wolfwalker: GIMP?
<Daisuke_Ido> gimp or krita
<sleepy495> Schuenemann, sudo apt-get (what then)?
<wolfwalker> Also, why can I not see all the files on my computer? I'm used to Windows Explorer, being able to see ALL files.
<kkosmo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dwidmann2> wolfwalker: in konqueror, view -> show hidden files
<Schuenemann> sleepy495: you want JRE or JDK?
<Mez> wolfwalker - view -> hidden files
<wolfwalker> People keep saying in konqueror. What is Konqueror and where is it?
<Daisuke_Ido> konqueror is your file manager
<JosefK> wolfwalker: konqueror is the file browser, like explorer
<sleepy495> I'm not familiar with those, what's the difference? I'm on Edgy 6.10
<hassan2a_> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Schuenemann> konqueror is the default web browser and file manager
<wolfwalker> Hey, I told you I was a newbie :P
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough :)
<wolfwalker> So how do you access it?
<agente2012> sleepy495:  add repository:  deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ breezy java
<dwidmann2> konqueror = awesomeness in a window
<Schuenemann> sleepy495: JDK is the development toolkit. if you don't know what JDK is, you probably don't want it
<agente2012> lasted in Adept manger package
<agente2012> in seach
<agente2012> sun-java
<JosefK> wolfwalker: just open up a window, say to your Home or the root ('/') of your filesystem, open the "View" menu and select "Show Hidden Files"
<agente2012> request install
<dwidmann2> "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre"
<Schuenemann> damn... I'll guess I'll stick with kaffeine and use mplayer when I need FLV
<JosefK> agente2012: don't try to install sun-java using adept
<wolfwalker> 10/4
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<dwidmann2> Schuenemann: did you try using -ao alsa as an argument to mplayer in the kmplayer config?
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows. Have no fear, he shall return later with yet more annoying newbie questions.
<Schuenemann> dwidmann2: to mplayer or kmplayer?
<agente2012> JosefK: is easy
<Mez> wolfwalker - we're all newbies sometimes, which is why we're happy to help :D
<K-Ryan> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<JosefK> agente2012: no, it's impossible - you can't accept the DLJ license using the terminal adept uses for configuration
<Schuenemann> dwidmann2: Unknown option: -ao
<Mez> fun - wolfwalker wasnt even using linux ;)
<JosefK> agente2012: you wind up having to kill adept and dpkg, then force a reconfigure manually
<dwidmann2> kmplayer -> configure -> general options -> mplayer. Set the mplayer command to "mplayer -ao alsa"
<sleepy495> dwidman, that command you gave me, is it safe to use to install java?
<denisel> im just getting a bunch of stuff to download and i dont know witch one
<dwidmann2> or wait
<dwidmann2> better yet, leave the "mplayer command" alone, and put "-ao alsa" in additional command line arguments
<agente2012> JosefK: I accept the license from Adept ... simply showing the process of installation xD
<denisel> the last time it worked was when i had a cd for the comp but i lost the cd my brother said it sould work with out the cd but i thinki i might need it
<agente2012> ;)
<agente2012> hi [GuS] 
<Schuenemann> dwidmann2: I tried and no dice... weird that those arguments get erased when I restart
<dwidmann2> Schuenemann: weird indeed, make sure that kmplayer is set to use the mplayer engine and not xine (which is likely the default)
<Schuenemann> sorry, how do I check that?
<dwidmann2> right click in the play window, play with -> mplayer
<Schuenemann> oops, that was stupid
<soulrider> does anyone know if solaris is based on linux ?
<Schuenemann> on unix
<agente2012> on unix
<agente2012> BSD on uni
<soulrider> oh, ok
<agente2012> solaris too
<agente2012> unix**
<soulrider> becuase sun is shipping solaris DVDs for free
<Schuenemann> dwidmann2: going well now :)
<agente2012> soulrider:  and serious?
<agente2012> xD
<Schuenemann> interesting that mplayer renders a lot better than xine
<Schuenemann> xine was very slow
<soulrider> they really are...
<sleepy495> so the best way to install the latest java is just to type sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre ?
<Schuenemann> latest java is 6
<sleepy495> really? what should I type then? just replace 5 with 6 using the aptitude command?
<soulrider> sleepy495: i dont think its on the repos yet
<Schuenemann> I don't think is available through apt
<N6REJ> soulrider: solaris is a serious enterprise ready OS
<agente2012> what date go KDE 4?
<denisel> oh u have to put A50 on the end to find the camra im useing
<dwidmann2> soulrider: nor will it be, at all
<Schuenemann> just install 5
<dwidmann2> agente2012: maybe in 6 months or so
<sleepy495> ok
<agente2012> thank dwidmann2
<Schuenemann> dwidmann2: why java 6 won't be in the repositories?
<dwidmann2> Schuenemann: probably will be in the repos for feisty, but not dapper or edgy
<Schuenemann> ahh..
<soulrider> agente2012: unless youre developing i don think you need to worry about having java6
<N6REJ> Schuenemann: ubuntu lags a bit behind on releases
<Schuenemann> actually it has nothing to do with developping
<Schuenemann> it's not JDK
<soulrider> Schuenemann: i know
<soulrider> but unless he wants to develop for java
<Schuenemann> but I don't know any applications up to know that REQUIRE version 6
<soulrider> its ok if he gets java 5
<Schuenemann> up to now*
<soulrider> yeah, i havnt seen any either
<soulrider> i dont think there were many changes in java 6
<grumbly> hello... how do I mount a smb share at boot for all users?
<Schuenemann> but I have 6 anyway :)
<JosefK> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<grumbly> thank you
<JosefK> grumbly: see above, you can put the mounts in your fstab
<grumbly> JosefK: thanks
<JosefK> grumbly: np's
<N6REJ> soulrider: are they shipping solaris or just dl?
<soulrider> N6REJ: shipping
<grumbly> and one other thing, I cant seem to get beyond the home dir in konqueror
<soulrider> for limited time only
<Schuenemann> for free?
<N6REJ> soulrider: you got a link?
<grumbly> is there some setting I am forgetting?
<Schuenemann> soulrider: shipping for free?  (!!!)
<N6REJ> grumbly: look at the bottom right corner of konqueror for a how to... some of the buttons are in strange places.
<soulrider> yes
<Schuenemann> wow
<dwidmann2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+package/sun-java6-jre - java6 is already in feisty by the looks of things
<N6REJ> I miss my sparc10
<grumbly> ok
<Schuenemann> soulrider: you know the link to request it?
<soulrider> http://www2.sun.de/dc/forms/reg_us_2211_391.jsp
<N6REJ> soulrider: do you know if that includes the companion dvd?
<Schuenemann> it seems they hide that form
<soulrider> no idea N6REJ
<soulrider> Schuenemann: why do you say they hide it?
<sampan> downloading the install cd for edgy and ... can't find the md5sum anywhere ... (why isn't this right on the download page?)
<Schuenemann> I looked for at their page and did not find
<N6REJ> soulrider: ok, just wondering... didn't know if I should get it just to be safe.
<soulrider> N6REJ: im not sure either lol
<sampan> does anyone have a link to an official edgy md5sum?
<N6REJ> sampan: go to the dl site and look for "md5sum" :D
<N6REJ> its right there.
<soulrider> is there a java 6 jdk on the repos ?
<soulrider> Schuenemann: you gonna order one ?
<sampan> n6rej  it's not on the page where i am at least
<Schuenemann> yes, I was just about to press Submit when you called me :p
<N6REJ> any mirror should have it, its a requirement.
<agente2012> for lasted java add repository: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ breezy java
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i guess ill order one
<soulrider> is ti a good OS? :P
<Schuenemann> it surely is, but I don't know about desktop users
<sampan> n6rej the page: www.kubuntu.org/download.php -- has direct links to iso images that download, but no md5sum at all ...
<Schuenemann> maybe it's like linux was 10 years ago :)
<sampan> and all the bottom links to mirrors are for dapper and not edgy
<soulrider> it does have GNOME
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Schuenemann> too bad it doesn't send many, I could distribute around
<N6REJ> at one time, if you wanted to have a high quality server, you ran solaris or stayed home!
<N6REJ> dvd or cd sampan?
<sampan> n6rej  cd
<N6REJ> k
<agente2012> gnome is not good xD
<soulrider> i dont like GNOME L:P
<N6REJ> sampan: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/edgy/
<Schuenemann> I thing gnome is ugly
<Schuenemann> think*
<soulrider> i really dont know if i should ask for a CD
<sampan> n6rej   no worries -- i foudn it -- just weird that it's not right on the main page when you can one-click to dl
<Schuenemann> it's a DVD
<sampan> ahhh :D
<soulrider> yes, DVD
<soulrider> i just call everything a CD :P
<agente2012> gnome suck
<agente2012> xd
<N6REJ> Schuenemann: when you are running solaris the last thing you really are supposed to be worried about is eye-candy... its designed to be heavy duty!
<N6REJ> lol
<agente2012> kde rulez!!
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Schuenemann> that's nice sometimes
<soulrider> Schuenemann: it it as easy to install software there as it is on ubuntu, and, is there a lot of software available?
<Schuenemann> I don't know
<N6REJ> http://solaris.kde.org/
<endo602> can anyone help me with a login issue
<endo602> ?
<grumbly> ok, so smbfs is installed, what do I put into fstab to mount the share?
<Schuenemann> do GTK applications run slowly in KDE?
<Schuenemann> firefox and thunderbird are slow here
<endo602> i type in my password and it knocks me right back to the login screen
<soulrider> Schuenemann: i dont think so
<N6REJ> Schuenemann: with 2 dvd's I would hope so! my gosh... thats up to 16G depending on the format
<N6REJ> endo602: check your caps
<N6REJ> endo602: its case sensitive
<endo602> caps?
<Schuenemann> N6REJ: it's just 1, no?
<endo602> doesnt say login failed
<soulrider> check that capo lock is not on
<N6REJ> Schuenemann: there's a companion dvd for free dl
<soulrider> the damn green light on top of the bnumpad :P
<Schuenemann> hmm
<N6REJ> endo602: do you have bash access?
<endo602> yes
<sleepy495> Does anyone know if SuperKaramba programs are buggy with Beryl installed or it works good?
<N6REJ> endo602: check your error logs /var/log
<endo602> i have console access
<soulrider> sleepy495: as far as i can remember, its all good
<endo602> one sec
<sleepy495> o, cool :)
<N6REJ> I guess when I go in for the night I'll dl the companion just in case.
<endo602> what log there?
<N6REJ> probably syslog
<grumbly> how do I mount SMB shares for all users, that is, at boot?  I have smbfs but the only thing I can find is how to mount for specific users
<N6REJ> !samba | grumbly
<ubotu> grumbly: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<grumbly> THANK YOU MUCH N6REJ
<N6REJ> yw
<endo602> N6REJ what should i be looking for in particular
<endo602> alot of stuff here
<N6REJ> endo602: error messages... tell it "tail /var/log/syslog"
<N6REJ> correction sudo tail /var/log/syslog sorry
<endo602> what does tail doo?
<Schuenemann> what is that apt command to remove dependencies not used anymore? auto-remove something
<grumbly> N6REJ: do you know if I need to specify a gid or uid?
<soulrider> ok, i ordered solaris :P
<Schuenemann> sudo apt-get autoremove?
* N6REJ sudo apt-get autoremove
<Schuenemann> thx
<N6REJ> yw
<endo602> internal error
<Schuenemann> invalid operations
<endo602> memory corruption detected
<N6REJ> grumbly: I don't remember... it just "worked" for me
<Schuenemann> operation*
<gilesa> can any one help with an apt-get problem?
<endo602> cant open default user face
<N6REJ> !autoremove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoremove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> bah
<Schuenemann> !autoclean
<grumbly> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoclean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grumbly> I'm gonna try
<N6REJ> Schuenemann:  try sudo apt-get remove autoremove I know its one of the two
<endo602> N6REJ says Can't open default user face.... Internal Error: memory corruption detected
<Schuenemann> nah...
<endo602> what should i do
<endo602> recovery console works
<Schuenemann> says impossible to find package autoremove
<gilesa> When I run apt-get update it goes to ip 1.0.0.0 and so can't get updates.
<N6REJ> endo602: there's your answer... you've got memory problems
<N6REJ> Schuenemann: thats weird
<N6REJ> let me look
<endo602> like ram
<Schuenemann> isn't it autoclean?
<endo602> or disk space
<endo602> what should i do
<endo602> ?
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<N6REJ> sounds like ram... try reboot and if that doesn't work put live cd in and "test ram"
<elyon> My entire system is locking up almost every time a user logs off.  Black screen, mouse cursor, but nothing works (can't restart X, can't launch a terminal, etc).  It has done this ever since I installed K/Ubuntu.
<lnxkde> I made a little mistake :s
<N6REJ> autoclean will clean old packages
<lnxkde> I erased the mbr
<lnxkde> :s
<lnxkde> :s
<lnxkde> someone can help me to get grub working again>
<N6REJ> !hardware elyon
<lnxkde> please
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardware elyon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bubu1uk> gilesa: and u can get on internet without problems?
<N6REJ> grrrrr
<bubu1uk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<N6REJ> !hardware | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gilesa> I had it do the ivp6 dissabale first but yes
<lnxkde> thankx buboiuk
<grumbly> N6REJ: it worked! thanks
<N6REJ> grumbly: congrats! glad to hear it
<elyon> N6REJ: I've already confirmed my hardware is compatible.  And it doesn't happen EVERY time... just usually.
<bubu1uk> gilesa: and it still doesnt' work since u got net?
<gilesa> no
* N6REJ cotton picken adept is installing all kinds of weird crud~!
<K-Ryan> Anyone know why Linux never really caught on with computers?
<K-Ryan> It's always been "Windows this, Windows that..."
<sleepy495> Can someone recommend a good up to date Linux book, I don'y mean gui books, just general Linux commands
<bubu1uk> gilesa: hmm, are sources setup properly?
<N6REJ> elyon: do a ram test, see if you've got problems
<gilesa> nope, It's driving me crazy
<grumbly> N6REJ: it seems like linux is substantially different from FreeBSD.  similar commands but the implimentation is different enough to drive me a little batty
<elyon> N6REJ: How do I do that?
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: yeah, because windblows was first and had massive money behind it.
<K-Ryan> But Linux is so much better
<bubu1uk> grumbly: BSD and linux are pretty different, either both *nix
<N6REJ> grumbly: yeah, but at least we don't bite when you ask for help like FREBEES do
<K-Ryan> I mean Mac is more popular than Linux, and it's better than that too!
<gilesa> I think so but its tring to acess a non exsitent ip so it can't get there
<N6REJ> elyon: install your live cd, reboot and run "test ram"
<grumbly> K-Ryan: I disagree.  they are different is all
<elyon> K-Ryan: Linux is still quite daunting for the computer illiterate and requires someone with computer know-how to get it running correctly.
<Minataku> Linux is a Unix clone
<Schuenemann> well, most users don't know there are other OS... most don't even know what is an OS
<Minataku> BSD is a Unix derivative
<grumbly> N6REJ: I never had any problems with freebsd help
<elyon> N6REJ: That take a long time?
<K-Ryan> I think it's worth finding out how to use
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: bsd is more robust then *nix... Mac osX is built on BSD
<grumbly> (thats probably because the handbook is QUITE extensive.)
<N6REJ> elyon: it can sure, depends on your ram.
<bubu1uk> gilesa: i mean repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mez> K-Ryan, can we keep that sort of thing to #kubuntu-offtopic, people in here obviously like linux, and well, there are obviously benefits of linux and mac#
<Mez> K-Ryan - it's all personal preference
<K-Ryan> Yeah I was just curious if there was some big flaw in Linux in the past.
<elyon> N6REJ: Just wanted to know what to expect.  Do I need to sit here and watch the output as it tests?
<Minataku> OSX is a bastardized FreeBSD
<gilesa> I've look and it looks ok, although I'm a newbie
<Mez> K-Ryan - usability mainly.
<Schuenemann> K-Ryan: past? it's quite new
<Minataku> It uses a Mach kernel with a FreeBSD userland
<Minataku> It's really quite horrible, actually
<Mez> People see it as hard to use... and thats really just a misconception nowadays
<K-Ryan> It's not that new, is it?
<N6REJ> elyon: for a while anyway i would... if you want, let it just "cook" thats the best test... we used to "burn" in our machines that way every time we built them
<Schuenemann> I think it is relatively new
<K-Ryan> I think it's been around since the early 90's if I'm not mistaken.
<Schuenemann> and it was made for programmers... few time ago it started being driven for end "normal" users
<N6REJ> K-Ryan: its JUST beginning to mature... *nix was created in 1994
<elyon> N6REJ: Alright... appreciate it!
<N6REJ> elyon: np
<grumbly> The only difference i can see is documentation-  that is, theres SOOOOOO many linux variations that it makes learning them all a little scary (Impossible)...  But onto the niceness of FBSD v. Linux, both "groups" have their friendlies and not-so-friendlies
<Minataku> WRONG
<Minataku> N6REJ: VERY Wrong
<N6REJ> Minataku: compared to MacOS its nicer.
<N6REJ> Minataku: huh?
<Minataku> [18:57:45]  N6REJ K-Ryan: its JUST beginning to mature... *nix was created in 1994
<Mez> N6REJ - 91 :D https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/rhasan/linux/
<Minataku> Extremely wrong
<elyon> Hmm... I thought the first Unix machines were around in the 80's
<mineur> unix is from the 70's :)
<gilesa> bubu1uk: its all a new install and I've not mucked anout with the sourses file
<Minataku> Unix began WAY FARTHER BACK at Bell Telephone Laboratories with Unix Version 1
<elyon> hehe, or 70's
<K-Ryan> Unix and Linux are different right?
<n8k99> unix is from ibm in the 60s
<Minataku> n8k99: Wrong again
<N6REJ> Minataku: we're talking *nix  not unix!  I was only off by 3 years sheesh
<elyon> K-Ryan: Different yes... but Linux is based on Unix
<Schuenemann> unix is from 1910
<Minataku> Unix is included in *nix
<aib> how can I tell what packages depend on a package I already have installed?
<K-Ryan> Which is why I asked about Linux, not Unix =P
<Minataku> Considering there are still direct Unix descendants that exist not counting the BSDs
<n8k99> ah yes
<JosefK> anyone played around with KDE's subversion repositories?  I'm trying to checkout Adept, but keep failing with a propfind error
<N6REJ> Minataku: ok, I'll accept that one.
<bubu1uk> gilesa: is it just apt-get update u tried? what bout adept? (either u'll probably end up with same error)
<JosefK> ah, nvm, anonsvn.kde.org
<Mez> JosefK - http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html
<Minataku> Gotta know your history ;3
<gilesa> Ibubu1uk: i don't know about bout adept
<grumbly> Linux, if i remember, is a variant of AT&T system5
<n8k99> linux is linus's version of minux
<bubu1uk> gilesa: u use kde?
<Schuenemann> minix?
<JosefK> thanks a lot Mez
<n8k99> phat phingers on a qwerty kybd
<gilesa> bubu1uk: kubuntu on one comp and ubumtu on the other same prob on both
<Mez> JosefK - no problem
<bubu1uk> gilesa: u behing router?
<Mez> !kdesvn is http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<N6REJ> Minataku: this is what I meant when I said 1994..... March 1994  Linux kernel version 1.0 is released
<gilesa> bubu1uk: yes
<Minataku> lol
<N6REJ> I know cause I remember it well!!!
<Mez> !no, kdesvn is <reply> See http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html for details on accessing KDE's code via SVN
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Minataku> Linux is a Unix clone, written from scratch containing no AT&T code
<N6REJ> by June of 94 I was using it
<Minataku> In fact, many people don't know that Linux is JUST the kernel
<Minataku> It's NOTHING ELSE
<bubu1uk> gilesa: and what exactly is problem? just pointing to IP 1.0.0.0?
<N6REJ> Minataku: yep, thats true...
<n8k99> most of the other important tools are GNU
<Minataku> Linux is also not based on Minix
<N6REJ> Minataku: remember redhat 5.1  UGH!
<grumbly> Minataku: and freebsd is the entire system.
<Minataku> Linux was developed on Minix originally
<grumbly> i need some help with amarok
<Minataku> grumbly: Correct, the BSDs are Kernel and Userland
<sinbad33_> looks like we're into sumthing good
* Mez bangs head on keyboard
<gilesa> bubu1uk: well I'd just like to get the updates on my system as its new and I cant get them. As ar as I can tell its cause it goes to the wrong ip addie
<grumbly> Minataku: I find comfort in that
<JosefK> hehe, took me a while to notice it was websvn and not apache, got it check out now - thanks again
<Alarm> hello. with what command can i upgrade-update the allready installed packages on my system ? apt-get update ?
<Schuenemann> upgrade
<bubu1uk> gilesa: seems like ur DNS is doin something wrong. althought i dont understand, why u can connect to net, just apt-get plays monkeys
<Minataku> If you care to see the whole lineage of all the Unixes
<N6REJ> Minataku: have you looked at solaris 10?
<Minataku> http://www.levenez.com/unix
<Minataku> N6REJ: I even have a Sun Ultra 5 to run it on
<bubu1uk> gilesa: do u have firewall setup on router?
<Minataku> Though I'ma drop her to Sol 9 because 10 is too slow on her
<gilesa> bubu1uk: I'll try that
<N6REJ> Minataku: I miss my sparc10 :D
<dec_> hello maybe someone can help, I used the command from terminal sudo apt-get install teg
<grumbly> Minataku: blech... boring.  I'm just sick of using pirated MS software to do the things I need, so I started with freebsd...
<Alarm> Schuenemann,  that will only upgrade the installed packages or will also install other things that are not on my system at that moment ?
<gilesa> bubu1uk: no
<N6REJ> I just ordered the media kit from sun
<Schuenemann> only the installed
<Alarm> ok. thank you
<dec_> after it downloaded and I thought installed, it returned that i should run sudo apt-get install updates
<Minataku> N6REJ: My SPARCstation 10 is busted
<dec_> now i can not find the application
<Minataku> Arrived from eBay BAD
<Minataku> lol
<bubu1uk> gilesa: so no firewall on router at all?
<Minataku> I should be getting replacement parts soon
<Minataku> Hopefully it's just a bad CPU and not a bad MB
<N6REJ> Minataku: ewwww that sucks... mine was missing a part and the part was like $400 so I said forget it.  sometimes I'm sorry I did.
<gilesa> bubu1uk: not at the moment no its all new set up
<grumbly> so, anyone know how to get amarok to store it's collection on a smb share?
<Minataku> N6REJ: Ah
<grumbly> cause thats where it is
<bubu1uk> gilesa: new setup on linux, get that, but what bout router?
<grumbly> and i cant play Nuthin'
<Minataku> I have in the way of working Suns a SPARCstation 5/170
<Minataku> The aforementioned Ultra 5
<Minataku> And a SPARCstation LX
<dec_> can anyone help as to where the application is or how do i start it?
<grumbly> I had an ultra5
<N6REJ> grumbly: you may have to set permissions or make a link
<nnsense> hi !! :)
<gilesa> its an old one my dad gave me, he said no fire wall
<grumbly> N6REJ: but the fs is mounted,
<N6REJ> Minataku: sweet!
<grumbly> I hated the ultra5
<bubu1uk> dec_: what app?
<dec_> teg
<N6REJ> grumbly: that doesn't mean anything, permissions are different.
<N6REJ> !chmod | grumbly
<ubotu> grumbly: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bubu1uk> !teg
<ubotu> Come play teg with us!  (Like the board game Risk.)  Game will start when we get some players rounded up - get yourself set up and join quickly if you'd like to participate.  Install the "teg" package, run 'tegclient', and connect to server yarusso.no-ip.org, port 2000.  Ping tonyyarusso for more info.
<grumbly> N6REJ: I know.... I was just hoping against hope it wasnt that
<bartist> hello averybody
<bartist> i had ubuntu dapper and everything was fine
<bubu1uk> got it dec_?
<Minataku> N6REJ: Yeah, I love the lunchbox SPARCs
<N6REJ> grumbly: when you have problems in *nix its almost always something to do with permissions in one form or another.
<bartist> now i run kubuntu edgy, and my sound es messed up ..
<Alarm> what i find strange is that the canditate version on the upgrade is the same version with the installed. for example: avahi-deamon 0.6.13 to upgrade to to 0.6.13  . canditate version 0.6.13 , installed version: 0.6.13 . that should happen right ?
<grumbly> I know
<dec_> the problem is that when i installed teg it returned that i should run install updates when i did now i cannot find the app
<N6REJ> Minataku: I want a nice mac monitor for my blue/white G3
<ubuntu> algum de vcs falam portuguese
<bartist> i've spent days on google to find out how to fix it
<bartist> with no succes
<Minataku> Ew... Mac
<grumbly> I hate permissions... Always askin for 'em, tryin to circumvent them,
<Minataku> My only Mac is a 68k one
<Minataku> Well past EOH... End Of Hatred
<grumbly> see, the weird part is it plays the mp3s but cant make the collection db
<N6REJ> Minataku: a friend gave me a b/w with MAX ram as a gift for developement :D
<bubu1uk> dec_: try to reinstall
<dec_> i did and it returned that it is already there
<N6REJ> grumbly: that sounds like write permission problems in that folder
<dec_> i am using apt-get install teg
<Minataku> N6REJ: Nice
<gilesa> bubu1uk: thanks for the help
<gilesa> bye
<bubu1uk> gilesa: dont' know really. u could check ur network settings, and setup DNS manually, but dont know if that helps
<K-Ryan> dec_ you can't just get it through Add/Remove Programs?
<grumbly> but the collection is stored locally
<dec_> how do i do that
<grumbly> er, the collection db
<bubu1uk> dec_: sec
<N6REJ> Minataku: yeah, its only a 500 but its sweet.  Did you notice the K7 kernel is now obsuficated in edgy?
<K-Ryan> Go to your K Menu, then click Add/Remove Programs
<dec_> don't understand
<bubu1uk> dec_: wait a minute
* sinbad33_ wonders if there's any drunk nerds here tonite...
<K-Ryan> The icon that lets you pick games/internet/multimedia/office/etc.
<Minataku> I don't even use Kubuntu
<Minataku> I use Gentoo
<Minataku> I was lured in here with free stuff
<N6REJ> Minataku: ah... alot of folks do.
<Minataku> lol
<grumbly> Minataku: you ever use gentoo with the freebsd kernel
<N6REJ> Minataku: lol
<K-Ryan> That's the K menu, go there then click Add/Remove programs
<grumbly> ?
<sleepy495> Whats a good KDE in pdf format I can print out?
<Minataku> grumbly: I haven't
<sleepy495> a kde guide
<grumbly> that was an adventure setting up... not all that usefull, but if you've got a couple days, it's a challenge
<dec_> went to add remove programs and it is not there
<N6REJ> brb, gotta get some info from my windblows side.
<grumbly> fun challenge
<Minataku> Heh
<K-Ryan> dec_ it's not under games?
<dec_> no not under games
<Minataku> Nah, if I'ma use the FBSD kernel I'ma use the FBSD userland too
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, hold on
<matthew> sleepy495, not sure what you mean....
<Minataku> Portage tends to have a "mystery mix" of patches
<Mez> sleepy495 - one sec
<bubu1uk> dec_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<sinbad33_> FBSD kernel?   FBSD userland?
<Mez> sleepy495 http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/userguide/userguide.pdf
<bubu1uk> dec_: should work. if understood man properly. lol
<sleepy495> thanks!
* sinbad33_ downs anuther dominican rum shot..
<Minataku> FBSD == FreeBSD
<sinbad33_> Min, hah u been in here all afternoon havent u ?
<matthew> sinbad33_, I prefer brandy, myself (and yes, I know, !offtopic)
<Mez> !kdeguide is <reply> See http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/userguide/index.html for a guide to using KDE
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<dec_> just ran the reinstall and it seemed to run when it was finished i input teg in terminal and got nothing?
<grumbly> Minataku: yeah, thats probably a great idea... but i was curious one night (for a week and a half)
<Minataku> sinbad33_: Here in connection presence
<Minataku> Not at the keyboard
<Minataku> grumbly: rofl, whole new meaning to "long night"
<bubu1uk> !ted
<Minataku> XD
<ubotu> ted: graphical RTF (Rich Text Format) editor, stable lesstif version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-1 (edgy), package size 654 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<bubu1uk> ops
<bubu1uk> !teg
<ubotu> Come play teg with us!  (Like the board game Risk.)  Game will start when we get some players rounded up - get yourself set up and join quickly if you'd like to participate.  Install the "teg" package, run 'tegclient', and connect to server yarusso.no-ip.org, port 2000.  Ping tonyyarusso for more info.
<bubu1uk> dec_: tegclient
<Mez> bubu1uk - whats up ?
<bubu1uk> u dont read messages here properly dont u?
<grumbly> I still like the maintainence of freebsd-  Though if Kde is any indication, it shouldnt be too different in linux
<grumbly> that came out way wrong
<grumbly> but you get the idea
<bubu1uk> Mez: ehm, nuffin. lol
<Mez> bubu1uk - nvm - I just saw you say "ops"
* sinbad33_ tries playing drunken rum teg with ubotu
<bubu1uk> Mez: misspelled. wrote ted instead teg. lol
<grumbly> so, to make a dir rw for all users, chown 777 yeh?
<sinbad33_> HAHA
* bubu1uk likes sinbad33_
<sinbad33_> *hiccups*
* bubu1uk wants to drink with him. lol
<Mez> grumbly - technically 666 ;P
<grumbly> what'd i type?
<Mez> 777
<grumbly> oh!
<grumbly> hah
<Mez> 666 = rw 777 = rwx
* sinbad33_ pours bubu a double shot..
* Mez points at #kubuntu-offtopic
<dec_> logged on yarrusso now what
<grumbly> wth
* bubu1uk went to take an Absolut CUT alcopop. 
<grumbly> argh
<bubu1uk> sinbad33_: u make me thirsty. lol
<grumbly> I cant get amarok to frikkin build the collection
<grumbly> arh
<bubu1uk> Mez: sorry. ;)
<bubu1uk> grumbly: why?
<grumbly> it sees all the files, it plays them, but no dice.....
<Mez> grumbly... kill it and restart it - then change it to use no folder for the collection, set it up to scan the right folders, then do it again
<grumbly> dunno. its a blank collection
<Mez> no dice ?
<Alarm> how can i see number of open connections on linux ?
<Mez> or
<grumbly> Mez: doin it now... thanks for the idea
<K-Ryan> no dice = not working
<bubu1uk> grumbly: in tools menu choose rescan collection.
<Mez> tools -> rescan collection
<sinbad33_> alcopop??@#!
<bubu1uk> grumbly: also i hope u setup folders to scan in settings.
<rEvolution27> Goodnight everyone, here to pick your  brains again. If I ever want to move my OS to another hard drive saving all installed programs and all my files, is that possible?
<grumbly> I think its actually scanning it now
* bubu1uk drinks alcopop
<grumbly> hrm... that was a little frustraticationizing
<bubu1uk> alcopop: how u like that?
<bubu1uk> :p
<Mez> should be a lil status bar at the bottom
<grumbly> yeh... it's at 0% still
<Mez> grumbly - try donig it with around 200000 oggs
<Mez> grumbly - it'll stay there for a while - it's annoying like that
<kamelFrance> ls
<grumbly> nah... I'm gonna stick with the 90k mp3s
<bubu1uk> Mez: lol. true. i had only 8000.
<bubu1uk> Mez: long time enough.
<grumbly> and the best part is I actually OWN all that music
<bubu1uk> Mez: he didn't get that, did he. with those oggs.
<Mez> grumbly - me too - I'm a DJ / digital music artist in my spare time
<grumbly> except for whatever my little sister decided to put in there from her collection (like ace of base and cold play
<Mez> bubu1uk - ? ??
<grumbly> )
<grumbly> ick
<bubu1uk> nm
<Mez> tehres nothing wrong with cold play
<Mez> lol
<Mez> http://last.fm/users/mezola
<grumbly> Mez: Sure there isnt.  but I hatem
<grumbly> like i hate detective robert goren
<bubu1uk> they not bad.
<matthew> know how I know you're gay? You listen to ColdPlay (Not my personal statement, it was from 40-year old Virgin)
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> http://www.last.fm/user/mezola/
<grumbly> it's jumped from 3%  to 10 and it found very little
<Mez> grumbly - it shouldnt update the list till the end - ish
<bubu1uk> grumbly: told u takes some time
<Mez> and if you're on network mounts
<Mez> then it sucks ass even more
<grumbly> no, it really found very little
<matthew> hmm, having some trouble connecting to the yarusso.no-ip.org server for teg
<grumbly> that 10 should have been 100
<Mez> grumbly - just wait till it's finished
<flipjarg> Hello all...
<bubu1uk> grumbly: while scanning u dont really see how much it already went throu
<uberspaced> ahh, much better.
<uberspaced> ok.
<grumbly> bubu1uk: it's done scanning
<flipjarg> Has anyone else had problems installing Edgy Eft? No matter what i do it tells me i need to set a root partition.
<grumbly> it found very little
<uberspaced> so, i installed kubuntu, and in firefox, / does not show up as a possible place to save
<uberspaced> what a pain!
<bubu1uk> grumbly: then u probably dont have watched folders properly setup
<grumbly> yeh. i do
<grumbly> it's something to do with sharing somewhere
<uberspaced> is this new to firefox? or is KDE in this version of ubuntu told not to allow users to navigate to / when saving stuff?
<Mez> uberspaced - it gives your a dropdown list, then like - an advanced button or something
<Mez> or find more folders
<Mez> use that
<flipjarg> Has anyone here installed Edgy Eft?
* alcopop trips.. falls flat on face,. 
<dwidmann2> flipjarg: probably most of us
<uberspaced> Mez, meh, symlinked solved it, i was just wondering if it's done on purpose?
<bubu1uk> alcopop: lol
<flipjarg> Did you have any problems with the install? i'm trying to install v. 6.10
<bill_> so, I would like to put a shortcut to my home on kicker. would the command be konqueror '/home/bill' ? or should I add something else to it?
<root_> I'm mounting samba share in fstab .. the line reads :  \\MARTIN-SERVER\BIIG (D)	/media/BIIG cifs	guest,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0    .....   but name of block device is being read as mount point because of the space in the name \\MARTIN-SERVER\BIIG (D)
<dwidmann2> No, no problems here, I've been running it for months
<root_> oops
<root_> hi
<root_> Im root
<grumbly> root_: try using // instead of \\
<dwidmann> Finally, it let me switch m y nick back ....
<flipjarg> Hmm, i've done everything i can and even though i designate a root partition it tells me i need to set one.
<jpiccolo> anyone know of a guide to make a usb key bootable without linux on it, just bootable
<dwidmann> flipjarg: I'd give the alternate disk a try if I were you ... the partitioner in the livecd is flaky
<root_> g
<bill_> I would like to put a shortcut to my home on kicker. would the command be konqueror '/home/bill' ? or should I add something else to it?
<flipjarg> Ah, yes it is. i had to reinstall windows because of it.
<grumbly> grrrrr
<grumbly> this be pissin me off
<grumbly> so bab I be jamaican
<n8k99> bill_ there is aa applet you can add to your kicker that does that
<alcopop> HAHAHA
<flipjarg> dwidmann: when you say an alternative disc do you mean to download from another mirror or is there another disc i can download?
* alcopop waves to rastaman
<Martiini> how do I make "space" part of mountpoint in fstab?
<bill_> n8k99 - yeah I see that applet, but I would like it on the kicker menu not the panel
<dwidmann> flipjarg: it's a different disk image ... it's called the alternate install disk, it looks a lot like the debian text mode installer
<n8k99> oh on the k menu?
<bill_> yes
<flipjarg> Thanks dwidmann i'll give it a shot when i find it.
<Martiini> who's from USA , hands up
* alcopop smokes out rastaman a bit
<n8k99> bill_ sounds like  kde wishlist item to me
* dwidmann raises hand
<Martiini> you, US people
<Martiini> yo
<bill_> I put the command konqueror '/home/bill' & it opens up my home, but not as fast as a desktop icon...so im wondering if I need to include a switch to the command (i.e. -u -S whatever)
<alcopop> me us xpatriot
<alcopop> soon to be rastaman
<Martiini> americans up already?
<dwidmann> up already? Hmm, it's only 7:37pm here ... not really all that late yet
<Martiini> dont you mean am
<dwidmann> no, it's 7:37pm
<Martiini> 7:37am .. maybe?
<bubu1uk> dwidmann: where u from?
<dwidmann> currently residing just outside of Gordonsville, Virginia
<Mez> @now
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 16 2007, 00:38:44
<mineur> 1:38 am... I'm off to bed :)
<grumbly> PISSY CRAP NOZZLE!!!
<Mez> grumbly - mind your language
<grumbly> I hate amarok
<mineur> amarok is sweeeeeeeeet
<mineur> :)
<grumbly> i know
<dwidmann> why?
<Minataku> None of that language was bad
<grumbly> cause it wont build my collection
<dwidmann> amarok is the best thing since sliced bread, so why do you hate it grumbly? ...... oh, that would be a good reason then
<grumbly> Minataku: thanks for noticing
<Mez> grumbly, just be patient and poke #amarok
<mineur[sleep] > does it give an error?
<mineur[sleep] > damn... I'm supposed to be sleeping :p
<dwidmann> don't worry mineur[sleep] , sleep is overrated
<Minataku> grumbly: np
<mineur[sleep] > that's what I say too.... but then my girlfriend who's addicted to sleep starts over-worrying :)
<Martiini> how do I make "space" part of mountpoint in fstab?
<Martiini>  I'm mounting samba share in fstab .. the line reads :  \\MARTIN-SERVER\BIIG (D)/media/BIIG cifsguest,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0    .....   but name of block device is being read as mount point because of the space in the name \\MARTIN-SERVER\BIIG (D)
<Martiini> quotes?
<Martiini> Ive tried quotes ... didnt work
<Mez> Martiini - why not just use smb4k
<Mez> !smb4k | Martiini
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<Mez> takes care of teh mounting for you#
<mineur[sleep] > sweet I need that lol
<Martiini> not an answer .. but I'll give it a try
<dwidmann> Martiini: you would definitely need quotes or something else to deal with those spaces, perhaps preceeding the spaces with a backslash would work
<mineur[sleep] > btw is there a front end to configure samba?
<mineur[sleep] > the server then
<Mez> mineur - kcontrol has nice file sharing bit
<bubu1uk> Martiiny: aint there problem with those brakes? it does problems in command line, i think.
<jpiccolo> how would i go about making a usb stick bootable
<bubu1uk> jpiccolo: does ur bios support it?
<jpiccolo> yes
<bubu1uk> u should be able to enable it there
<jpiccolo> but it needs a mbr i think
<jpiccolo> it says no system disk
<dwidmann> mineur[sleep] : in kcontrol, yes
<bubu1uk> jpiccolo: u installed on usb? it should make it somehow bootable
<jpiccolo> no i dont want to install linux from the usb stick, i just want to make it bootable
<bubu1uk> jpiccolo: u tried to google for it? i found some solutions ages ago. but never tried.cuz my bios doens't support it
<jpiccolo> and be able to run a program from it
<bubu1uk> jpiccolo: bootable OS u mean
<jpiccolo> all the tuts i found where how to install linux from the usb
<bubu1uk> jpiccolo: from or on?
<jpiccolo> i want to run a flash program from the stick
<bubu1uk> jpiccolo: something have to be bootable, so OS. aps run on kernel (either win kernel, if not linux)
<jpiccolo> like making a floppy bootable, but i want to use a usb stick
<bubu1uk> ah, got u now.
<bubu1uk> but running what on it?
<jpiccolo> ok hehe sometimes i guess i am not clear
<grumbly> please dont laugh, but how do I start a stopped process if ctrl+x
<grumbly> er, z
<jpiccolo> no i just need a prompt from the usb stick to run a flash program
<jpiccolo> like dos
<bubu1uk> grumbly: i dont laugh, cuz dont know either. ;)
<sorush20> is it okay to mix kubuntu repositories with parsix ones?
<bubu1uk> like DOS is OS as well.
<jpiccolo> ok so i need to find out how to install dos on the usb stick?
<bubu1uk> jpiccolo: u'll have to have some OS there runin.
<bubu1uk> no app runs without OS.
<dwidmann> Martiini, I on a wim decided to install/test smbfs ... seems to be working well. "//GAIA/SharedDocs /media/gaia smbfs rw 0 0"
<bubu1uk> jpiccolo: or go for some minimal linux distro.
<bubu1uk> like puppy or dsl
<jpiccolo> yeah but i cant run a exe in that
<dwidmann> sorush20: I'm not familiar with the parsix ones, but if they work for you ... use them. If it complains about dependency problems, then it probably isn't a good idea.
<bubu1uk> jpiccolo: then just install that software on usb instead prog files and run it from usb.
<sorush20> there are about 28 packages in gnome that are supposed to be updated in by the source deb http://parsix.org/packages sid main, and on the home page it does say they can be used.. although the users on the parsix channel are low.
<rEvolution27> why doesn't my adept have certain packages that i know are supposed to be there? Like gkrellm. Is there a repository i need to add or something?
<endo602> in my grub bootloader i see two kernels there
<endo602> how can i get rid of one
<endo602> i think it is causing problems
<bubu1uk> rEvolution27: u have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<rEvolution27> i'll check
<bubu1uk> endo602: i have 3 kernels in grub menu. doestn really matter how many
<rEvolution27> btw all my repos are dapper for some reason
<bubu1uk> and u r on?
<rEvolution27> lol nvm apt-update fixed it
* rEvolution27 slaps himself
<rEvolution27> but why don't i have the edgy repos?
<BluesKaj> endo602, don't worry about the other kernels , just be thankful , they're backups :0
<bonbonthejon> anyone know a lot about svn
<BluesKaj> rEvolution27, check this out : http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-csudo%20dpkg-reconfigure%20xserver-xorgomplete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<rEvolution27> tnx
<rEvolution27> i need all the help i can get ;)
<BluesKaj> np
<BluesKaj> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<BluesKaj> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: thanks, ill try looking there
<dsmith> hi dawn
<dawn> Hi Doug
<dawn> how was your day
<dsmith> good
<dsmith> you?
<dawn> thats good
<dawn> fine
<dsmith> do you like your kubuntu?
<dawn> got alot done
<dawn> yes i do
<dawn> its cool
<dsmith> ahhh sweet
<dawn> buddy
<dawn> yhank you
<dawn> for helping me put it on
<dawn> your the man
<dsmith> ;)
<dsmith> np
<dawn> >:O)
<kc> Hi everyone, when you shut down kubuntu can you have it show all the processes its stopping like ubuntu does?
<dsmith> hmmmm
<dsmith> never knew Ubuntu does that...
<Jucato> I think he means the one in usplash
<kc> I"m just a rookie so I might not have stated that corrrectly.
<dsmith> <---- rookie too
<dsmith> :)
* dsmith is on *buntu installation #15
<kc> When I tried ubuntu, when I shut it down it would go to a screen that looked like the shell(full screen though) and list a bunch of stuff one line at a time, with OK at the end of each line
<dsmith> lol
<dsmith> oh
<Jucato> kc: hm.... Ubuntu Edgy?
<dsmith> I know what your talking about
<dsmith> the DOS stuff
<dsmith> command line
<kc> I think it was breezy
<Jucato> oh...
<kc> yes
<soulrider> hi everyone
<kc> my kubuntu sometimes hangs on shutdown
<dsmith> why do you want to see it?
<dsmith> oh nm
<dsmith> hmmm
<bubu1uk> kc: u definitely can do that, but dunno how. lol
<dsmith> I dont know either
<dsmith> I would say sure you can do that
<Jucato> about shutting down not showing the splash screen... that means it's a bit broken...
<bubu1uk> Jucato: he just want's to see all proceses that are stoppin.
<kc> I sometimes get a white screen, then black and it shuts down.  Occasionally the monitor goes crazy with lines all across it, and thats when it hangs
<bubu1uk> kc: tried F1 or F2?
<kc> its onboard intel 945g
<Jucato> bubu1uk: I know. but under normal circumstances, during shutdown, the shutdown splash screen should show up. if it doesn't, then there's something wrong
<Jucato> Alt+F1 would only spit out messges if the "quiet" option is removed
<kc> i think i have seen that, the blue kubuntu with the little blue line in the middle of the screen?
<Jucato> in /boot/grub/menu.lst, there are options to turn off the splash screen and to show the messages
<bubu1uk> Jucato: under normal circumstances yes. not if u change it lol.
<Jucato> bubu1uk: that wouldn't be a "normal circumstance", would it? :P
<bubu1uk> aint' it just for boot up process?
<bubu1uk> Jucato: that definitely would. :)
<Jucato> I think it does for both.
<kc> i just changed grub to show the menu on boot, i guess when i shut it down i'll see.
<bubu1uk> hmm, now i'd like to know if my yum freezes or actually does some work. lol. (offtopic of course. lol)
<Jucato> kc: um... that's different...
<Jucato> look for the entry for your kernel near the bottom. the grouped entries with "title", "root", "initrd", etc
<Jucato> yum.... :P
<Jucato> kc: in the "root /vmlinuz-...." line, remove the "quiet" option to see status messages and remove "splash" to turn of the splash screen
<bubu1uk> Jucato: lol. ur' faster. was just bout to write that. :p
<Jucato> take note that if you turn off quiet, but leave splash on, you will have "pretty" messages in the splash screen, like Dapper's. if on the other hand you turn off splash and leave quiet on, you will have no splash screen, but no or few status messages too
<kc> is it this line
<kc>   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<dwidmann> or not so pretty messages, if you encounter usplashes many bugs :\
<Jucato> kc: yes. if that's the kernel you boot into (which is the default)
<kc> yes, its the only one other than the recover
<Jucato> then that would be it
<kc> so i just delete "quiet"
<Jucato> see my "note" above
<sorush20> is there any way that I could upgrade and downgrade ?
<sorush20> I want to try a few packages from another repository before I carryon can I undo this and use the old packages?
<tamacracka> Hey guys?
<tamacracka> i need to download and install something called "lynx" onto nicotine
<tamacracka> does anyone know about that?
<BluesKaj> prolly a python thing
<matthew> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<bubu1uk> Jucato: lol. i think my fedora will go to bin. altough i like it. yum does still have some problems. on server i stick still with ubuntu. ;)
<tamacracka> it's for me to get google time when i use /gtime "city"
<BluesKaj> nicotine runs on python
<matthew> lynx is a text-based internet browser
<BluesKaj> !nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 373 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<BluesKaj> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<tamacracka> matthew how can i get this lynx?
<matthew> tamacracka, uh, sudo apt-get install lynx
<tamacracka> thanks :P
<tamacracka> gonna try it
<bubu1uk> tamacracka: or thru adept.
<Jucato> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<matthew> tamacracka, if that doesn't work, sudo apt-cache search lynx
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> !info lynx
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1077 kB, installed size 4568 kB
<tamacracka> ok
<Jucato> ^^^^^^^
<PPAAUULL> anyone know anything about beryl?
<Jucato> !beryl | PPAAUULL
<ubotu> PPAAUULL: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<PPAAUULL> ok I guess not then
<PPAAUULL> lol
<K-Ryan> Anyone know any software that I could resize a video with?
<BluesKaj> tovid
<BluesKaj> or Kino video editor
<K-Ryan> Either or?
<K-Ryan> Or is one better?
<tamacracka> eeeek
<tamacracka> it doesn't connect to google
<matthew> tamacracka, did it work for ya?
<BluesKaj> actually Kino is prolly what you're looking for, K-Ryan
<tamacracka> yeah it installed
<K-Ryan> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np
<tamacracka> but seems like google doesn't like it lol
<matthew> prolly because google is so little text...it's mostly graphical and a text field...
<BluesKaj> tamacracka, wtf are you taliking about?
<tamacracka> lol
<tamacracka> i scroll to google
<tamacracka> and i get a 400 Bad Request
<tamacracka> yeah matthew that's what i was thinkin
<BluesKaj> well don't clutter up with yer comments , it's confusing for others
<matthew> BluesKaj, chill out. that's the way things work here.
<BluesKaj> I'm chilled , it's NOT the way things work here
<tamacracka> >.>
<tamacracka> BluesKaj go smoke some pot man... and calm down :P
<Jucato> way things work here??
<matthew> yes. people talk back and forth. the conversation is public so others may follow along.
<tamacracka> thanks anyways matthew ill see what i can do
<matthew> tamacracka, ok, see ya later
<tamacracka> see you again!
<BluesKaj> wow ...yer telling an old hippie to chillout  :) ..now that's funny
<matthew> lol, yeah... BluesKaj, we good?
<rEvolution27> anyone have some good linux file sharing (p2p) programs for linux?
<matthew> rEvolution27, uh, bit torrent?
<Jucato> ktorrent for bittorrent
<rEvolution27> yeh i know
<Jucato> then there's amule, frostwire, and apollon for the others...
<rEvolution27> these any good?
<rEvolution27> which do you recommend?
<Slackwise> FrostWire
<rEvolution27> k
* Jucato doesn't use any of those...
<Slackwise> FrostWire is the fully open sourced version of LimeWire
<rEvolution27> oh
<Slackwise> So if the company that runs LimeWire gets RIAA'd to the ground, FrostWire will live on.
* rEvolution27 thinks jucato lies 
<Jucato> rEvolution27: I really don't. I only use ktorrent
<Slackwise> FrostWire and BitTorrent are the way to go, to get your file sharing needs.
<matthew> I like azureus.
<rEvolution27> yeh
<rEvolution27> i find bit torrent a bit slow at times
<matthew> rEvolution27, have you port forwarded ports on your router?
<rEvolution27> umm i don't think so (but then again i dunno what that is)
<Slackwise> Just turn on UPnP on your router, then use a compatible client. :P
<matthew> rEvolution27, google port forward
<rEvolution27> ok
<kc> some ISP's are blocking or throttling bitorrent
<matthew> it basically opens ports on your router to allow you to accept incoming anonymous connections (bittorrent traffic)
<matthew> kc, azureus provides encryption schemes
<rEvolution27> my isp won't jail me for this right?
<rEvolution27> lol
<kc> i enabled that on ktorrent,is azureus better?
<bubu1uk> rEvolution27: no if u dont download copyrighted stuff. lol
<matthew> idk...ktorrent doesn't really work for me...I use azureus...but it's pretty resource intensive....
<bubu1uk> kc: i think personal preference
<matthew> azureus is a java app...
<kc> i got up to 60-70K on one file, another was 6K, just like dial up
<bubu1uk> i use rtorrent. lol. not much resources. console based so can even ssh .
<bubu1uk> easy to manage. all i need.
<matthew> rtorrent, aye?
<matthew> gotta check that one out...
<bubu1uk> kc: u should understand also how sharing works.
<matthew> I've got a server that's doing nothing....
<bubu1uk> mathew: lol. run it on my server as well.
<rEvolution27> my dl speed is very slow and tuff get's stalled alot
<K-Ryan> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/1618/snapshot1sp1.jpg
<K-Ryan> =)
<bubu1uk> kc: down/upspeed is not allways because off network or system  issues
<bubu1uk> i download sabayon linux torrent for example now and get only 3 kb down.
<rEvolution27> 12 seeders
<kc> as in not enough people sharing the file?
<bubu1uk> kc: yes, also if they actually logged in that time, free slots etc.
<kc> the couple of files i did get i was uploading way faster than i was getting others
<bubu1uk> rEvolution27: does it tell u to how many ur connected and how many have opened line with u aka from whom ur downloadin
<bubu1uk> that's torrents, sometimes works, sometimes dont
<bubu1uk> and sometimes dead. lol
<kc> doesn't ktorrent have a shares tab? or something like that
<bubu1uk> nope
<bubu1uk> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<bubu1uk> read faq
<kc> how abuot peers then
<bubu1uk> p2p connection is when both system operate as server and client for each other
<kc> for those that helped with my last question, removing quiet caused the system to hang the 2 times I tried shutting it down, screen like a tartan.  Removing splash also seems to have worked, lots of text flying by.
<bubu1uk> kc: so it works how u wanted now?
<matthew> lol, kc wants a _true_ hackers machine...
<kc> seems to, thanks, although its not as neatly formatted as it was for ubuntu
<kc> thats way over my head
<bubu1uk> kc: it's allways different. on many distros
<bubu1uk> kc: good to know. will have to remember that solution. lol
<kc> ya, i don't know if its a video issue, I can hear the CRT monitor click away changing resolutions
<bubu1uk> matthew: lol. he should go 4 gentoo or slacware without GUI then.
<matthew> lol, yeah
<matthew> gentoo for sure...
<bubu1uk> kc: probably its only cuz xorg changes it.
<matthew> bubu1uk, I tried gentoo, but I guess I don't have the mindset (nor the patience) required....
<kc> its getting something wrong because the monitor is left with a pile of coloured lines on it
<bubu1uk> matthew: kinda true. lots of reading, surfing etc
<matthew> I was simply looking for the easy, out of the box solution.....
<bubu1uk> kc: it's probably then hardware driver problem.
<bubu1uk> matthew: just bout to try sabayon, if will work. 3.25c didn work on my laptop. just didnt even start installer. that's gentoo based.
<kc> how can you tell what version of video drivers came with kubuntu?
<bubu1uk> if not, goin back to gentoo.
<bubu1uk> kc: what graphic card?
<kc> onboard intel 945g
<bubu1uk> matthew: been happy with fedora for ages. whole fc4 era. with fc5 things went wrong, so changed.
<matthew> bubu1uk, lemme know how that turns out...looks fantastic!
<matthew> you don't like ubuntu?
<bubu1uk> matthew: server is ubuntu.
<bubu1uk> just laptop.
<bubu1uk> to play with something else. lol
<matthew> ah, but as a desktop environment, it's a no-go?
<bubu1uk> didnt get that question
<bubu1uk> kc: u might need to look for kernel modules.
<matthew> bubu1uk, I'm asking if you like/dislike ubuntu as a desktop environment...
<kc> oh boy, not there yet
<william> what could be some of the problems with the stand alone ltsp server
<kc> can't adept fix it <g>
<bubu1uk> matthew: well, use kde actually, although i have gnome and xfce4 installed.
<neddiW> hi, i wanna know, how can i automount and ipod or usb drive?
<bubu1uk> and that is same on all distros. lol. maybe not as basic config, but u can change it. :p
<matthew> so you like kubuntu/xubuntu? I'm just wondering (no distro-specific rage intended!)
<neddiW> i run kubuntu 6.06
<matthew> neddiW, why?
<bubu1uk> neddiW: should work automaticly
<matthew> neddiW, sudo mount /dev/device
<bubu1uk> matthew: yes, of course i like it. was thinkin bout putting kubuntu on laptop as well. but just wanted something else.
<matthew> where device is the device number of usb device (generally sda1, sdab1
<matthew> , etc...)
<bubu1uk> matthew: he wants to setup automount,
<matthew> bubu1uk, ah, you're one of those *gasp* people who get out of their comfort zones
<bubu1uk> as it will do it for him automaticly
<bubu1uk> matthew: lol. not really.
<neddiW> matthew, it does not mount automatically, dunno why :S
<matthew> bubu1uk, ah, right...sorry! seems like it should...isn't there an automount script buried in /etc somewhere?
<neddiW> matthew, "
<neddiW> sudo mount /dev/sda2
<neddiW> Password:
<neddiW> mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bubu1uk> neddiW: sda1?
<bubu1uk> !automount
<tamacracka> Question... youtube videos keep stuttering a long with the sound.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tamacracka> what can i do?
<bubu1uk> hmm
<bubu1uk> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<matthew> tamacracka, do you have the latest Flash 9 beta?
<tamacracka> im pretty sure i do.
<matthew> well then, Idk...sorry
<tamacracka> what is the command to check the version, please?
<phobiac> How do I use chmod to assign a directly to a user?
<phobiac> chomd -R something
<matthew> type about:plugins in the firefox address bar
<matthew> @tamacracka
<bubu1uk> phobiac: chmod or chown?
<phobiac> chmod
<bubu1uk> phobiac: u tryin to change permitions or ownership?
<phobiac> I think
<phobiac> Ownership
<bubu1uk> chown then
<phobiac> So chown what?
<neddiW> bubu1uk, it supposed to i think
<bubu1uk> man chown, but shorter help is sudo chown user:group -R file
<neddiW> but it says sda2 for the ipod
<phobiac> Thank you, that's what I needed.
<bubu1uk> neddiW: what's ur sda1 then?
<neddiW> bubu1uk, nothing i dont have anything more mounted
<tamacracka>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<tamacracka>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 d55
<bubu1uk> neddiW: so it should be sda1 then.
<bubu1uk> i think
<tamacracka> i have 3 shockwave plugins ><
<bubu1uk> try mount /dev/sda1
<bubu1uk> neddiW: try to have a look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<grumbly> hello...  Is there an m4a codec for kde?
<juano> neddiW: sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<juano> neddiW: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/ipod
<bubu1uk> juano: it told him it cant find sda2 in fstab/mtab. dont' think that will help
<startswithz_> does anyone have beryl on kubuntu?
<juano> bubu1uk: the line mount /dev/sda2 is wrong, your not giving mount point
<juano> bubu1uk: it wont find it cause its not mounted, and to mount it you dont put mount /dev/sda1 , you need to declare the mount point, that would be some dir where you want to mount the sda1
<bubu1uk> juano: ah, right, forgoten bout that. usually do it /media/something.
<juano> bubu1uk: yeah
<Schuenemann> what can I do so every time I time 'opera' it runs /usr/lib/opera/opera ?
<Schuenemann> everytime I type*
<bubu1uk> juano: i think bit too late for me. forgoten to do so many things today. brain is not working very well today. lol.
* bubu1uk goes to bed
<juano> bubu1uk: hehe lol, nah it happens
<phobiac> Schuenemann: A bash script would work
<juano> bubu1uk: everyone forgets stuff
<Schuenemann> not a link?
<phobiac> Look into google for how to write one
<juano> bubu1uk: :) i forget many times
<Schuenemann> symbolic link
<phobiac> I have no idea, but I do know a bash script would work for sure.
<bubu1uk> juano: it's good thats so many of us here. lol. every1 will remember 1 part and together we'll even make a command. :p
<juano> Schuenemann: phobiac: yes, it should work with a script
<Schuenemann> I would like to type opera anywhere, a shell script won't do that... will it?
<juano> bubu1uk: LOL yes
<Schuenemann> I'd have to type it in the shell script's directory
<dwidmann> Schuenemann, put said script in /usr/bin or some other directory that's in your path
<juano> Schuenemann: yeah, create a script that calls opera.sh and put it in your path dirs
<mshade-laptop> Schuenemann: what's the problem you're having?
<juano> Schuenemann: do what dwidmann suggests
<Schuenemann> mshade-laptop: it's not exacly a problem... I would like to start opera without having to navigate to its directory
<Schuenemann> just like I do with anything I install through apt-get
<Mez> Schuenemann - right click the k menu
<Mez> Schuenemann - edit menu
<mshade-laptop> have you tried ln -s /path/to/opera /usr/local/bin/opera
<Mez> and create a shortcut through that interface
<Schuenemann> I was looking for that
<Schuenemann> the link
<neddiW> juano, thanks!
<neddiW> bubu1uk, thanks!
<mshade-laptop> :)
<juano> neddiW: no problem :)
<Schuenemann> the second argument is where the link will be created?
<mshade-laptop> correct
<mshade-laptop> ln -s source destination
<ctothej> how do i configure vmware player to look at my second network card instead of the first one?
<mshade-laptop> just like copy or move
<neddiW> juano, after the commands you gave me, it mounts but when i unmount it does not mount automatically :(
<neddiW> juano, when i tried to open the folder of the mounted ipod i says, An unknown error occured
<juano> neddiW: you must add a line to your fstab or mtab
<Schuenemann> mshade-laptop: how do I start it, then?
<juano> neddiW: you could add a line to you mtab
<juano> neddiW: one sec
<mshade-laptop> Schuenemann: you should be able to type whatever you named the link anywhere
<Schuenemann> mshade-laptop: that opera is a shell script
<neddiW> juano, I'm sorry im new to this :(
<mshade-laptop> should still work
<neddiW> it says "Media Device: could not find iTunesDB on device mounted at /media/ipod. Should I try to initialize your iPod?"
<Schuenemann> named? where did I name it?
<mshade-laptop> the second part of your ln -s command
<juano> neddiW: try clicking ok or yes there
<ForzaPalermo> hey everone... i cant uninstall wpasupplicant....not through adept or konsole
<ForzaPalermo> can someone please help?
<Schuenemann> it was named opera
<phobiac> Night all
<mshade-laptop> have you tried just typing opera?
<juano> neddiW: i recomend using amarok for ipod
<Schuenemann> yes
<mshade-laptop> and?
<mshade-laptop> open a new xterm
<dwidmann> /usr/bin/opera = shell script to start opera, /usr/lib/opera/9.10-20061214.6/opera = actual app
<Schuenemann> I did
<neddiW> juano, amarok gives the same error
<mshade-laptop> you get a 'not found' error?
<Schuenemann> yes
<mshade-laptop> ls -l /usr/local/bin/opera (or wherever you put it)
<lters_> can I update my sources in edgy and get the fiesty update?
<mshade-laptop> make sure the link is pointing to the correct binary
<juano> neddiW: cat /etc/mtab and paste it pls
<Schuenemann> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5 2007-01-15 23:44 /usr/local/bin/opera -> opera
<Schuenemann> it's not
<juano> neddiW: use pastebin
<mshade-laptop> Schuenemann: you need to use the full path
<mshade-laptop> rm /usr/local/bin/opera
<neddiW> juano, ok
<mshade-laptop> ln -s /full/path/to/opera /usr/local/bin/opera
<Schuenemann> I thought I did... yuck
<juano> neddiW: is it plugged in now_
<mshade-laptop> heh :) it's ok
<juano> neddiW: ?*
<Schuenemann> why do I need root for that?
<mshade-laptop> Schuenemann: because /usr/local/bin/ is only writable by root
<juano> Schuenemann: usually global dirs are better of modified as root
<mshade-laptop> once you write it as root, it's readable to everyone in that particular location
<Schuenemann> hmm
<neddiW> juano, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1782/
<ForzaPalermo> hey everone... i cant uninstall wpasupplicant....not through adept or konsole
<ForzaPalermo> dpkg: error processing wpasupplicant (--remove):
<ForzaPalermo>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<ForzaPalermo>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<ForzaPalermo> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<ForzaPalermo>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<ForzaPalermo> Aborted
<juano> neddiW: you cant mount it_
<ForzaPalermo> root@ThinkPadR40:~# Errors were encountered while processing:
<ForzaPalermo>  wpasupplicant
<ForzaPalermo> 
<juano> neddiW: whats the error?
<ForzaPalermo> cant reinstall iit either
<neddiW> juano, on amarok it says: "Media Device: could not find iTunesDB on device mounted at /media/ipod. Should I try to initialize your iPod?"
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install --reinstall wpasupplicant
<CVirus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<K-Ryan> !3ddesktop
<neddiW> i already did this and nothing...
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<juano> neddiW: what kind of ipod is it??
<juano> neddiW: cause i have a motorola rokr and itunes just DOESNT work here :P
<neddiW> 30gb video
<juano> neddiW: but some other ipods work with it
<neddiW> ohhh :S
<juano> neddiW: usually some ipods work, motorola rokr is a whole different story though
<neddiW> juano, oh well i dunno i have heard that is not the same
<juano> neddiW: are you trying to sync itunes? or just mount it as a plain usb device?
<grumbly> I'm getting an error with libtag 1.4.4 and reinstalling it dosn't resolve the issue.  what else could be causing it?
<juano> neddiW: cause if you want to mount it as a plain usb device u can use this line:
<Slackwise> Adept really needs to stop crashing every 5 seconds.
<neddiW> juano, trying to sync some tunes on amarok
<juano> neddiW: ahh..
<juano> neddiW: anyway try using this line:
<neddiW> the problem is that no usb o removable drive mounts automatically :(
<neddiW> it did in the past but not now
<neddiW> ok
<juano> neddiW: /dev/sda2 /media/ipod vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<neddiW> juano ok
<juano> oh neddiW
<juano> neddiW: did you run sudo mount -a?
<neddiW> n ope
<juano> neddiW: you should do it after changing fstab or mtab
<neddiW> well i dunno how to change fstab or mtab
<neddiW> juano, im a newbie :P
<K-Ryan> i'm out for the night guys, cya
<juano> neddiW: does the ipod appear in your desktop?
<neddiW> juano, yes
<juano> neddiW: have you tried rhythmbox?
<juano> you could try rhythmbox, that was the closest one to sync my motorola rokr lol
<neddiW> juano, let me try
<malik_> how do i tell FF to play all real media files including smil.smi/rtsp files with real player instead of mplayer plugin?
<unix_infidel> why not get real player codecs for mplayer and have mplayer handle it.
<malik_> i accidently installed mplayer which does have real player codecs from ubuntu repos but it plays some files and some dont plus when it plays the whole window turns into mplayer window n site disappears
<malik_> i have xine/Kmplayer(towork in konqi) /also now mplayer
<malik_> and i installed FF becoz videos from msnbc and msn.com wouldn't play in konqi.............any suggestions?
<neddiW> juano, im downloading rythmbox
<juano> neddiW: ok
<neddiW> juano, how can i edit the fstab o whatever is called :) to mount automatically the usb drives and ipod, etc?
<juano> neddiW: try adding the line i gave you to the end of mtab, do gksudo gedit /etc/mtab
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> How do I convert wmv format to create a DVD?
<malik_> is any one able to play videos from msn.com in konqi?..........if yes can i be guided how to play that ?
<malik_> draik: use k3b
<draik> malik_: k3b will allow me to create a DVD?
<draik> I have a few videos that I want to put to 1 DVD
<neddiW> juano,
<neddiW>  sudo gksudo gedit /etc/mtab
<neddiW> (gksudo:1272): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<neddiW>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<juano> neddi
<juano> neddiW: no
<malik_> yes
<juano> its gksudo gedit /etc/mtab
<malik_> im tryin to make one so that i can tell u how to do that exactly
<ForzaPalermo> hey everone... i cant uninstall wpasupplicant....not through adept or konsole. i get errors
<Schuenemann> dwidmann: where did you say opera binary was?
<draik> malik_: Trying to do one what?
<malik_> draik: use k3b...........open k3b then goto file n then to new project n from there select new video dvd project and u shud be set
<malik_> provided u have dvd burner
<danny> hello guys, does anybody know where kmail stores the account settings?
<Thehound666> I got a huge problem
<dwidmann> /usr/lib/opera/9.10-20061214.6/
<Hawai`i>  ive installed kubuntu and i installed proftpd to share files with friends, but my logs are filling up with trouble makers and i was wondering if theres any way to block the ip
<draik> malik_: Thank you. I'm sorry. I was only looking at the main menu for that. Since I only have video, do I just place the wmv videos in VIDEO_TS?
<Thehound666> I need disk space but as I delete files, my disk space is not increasing
<Thehound666> it keeps saying same amount free
<sampan> i've forgotten how to turn off the bouncy icons when i start a program, anyone remember which setting in kcontrol that is (on edgy)?
<malik_> danny: goto settings>configure Kmail> n there u ll have it in the left hand panes
<Thehound666> I deleted 5 gigs
<Thehound666> no increase
<Thehound666> and emptied trash
<malik_> draik: i guess after u select ur video or after u have added it to the project just click on burn n u shud be set
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: /usr/lib/opera/9.10-20061214.6
<draik> malik_: Right. But do I add the video to the VIDEO_TS folder?
<Schuenemann> dwidmann: how did you install it?
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: the debian package
<neddiW> juano, look
<neddiW> juano, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1785/
<dwidmann> or rather, the ubuntu package ... same deal really
<Schuenemann> I got the tar.gz
<Schuenemann> well, executing the binary directly doesn't work
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: any reason why?
<danny> file:///media/hdb/home/danny/Desktop/Business Documentation
<danny> file:///media/hdb/home/danny/Desktop/Downloads
<danny> file:///media/hdb/home/danny/Desktop/My Documents
<danny> file:///media/hdb/home/danny/Desktop/Temp
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: I know, you need to use the script to start it, /usr/bin/opera
<Schuenemann> The Opera binary is not located at "./bin/opera".
<Schuenemann> Please modify the wrapper script at "/usr/local/bin/opera".
<danny> oops
<Schuenemann> any reason why what?
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: wait a minute, I guess that script wouldn't have been put th ere then, oops
<malik_> draik:no u just add the video by clickin on it n leave the rest with k3b coz i think it will put some other files in that folder i just tried and ir doesnt let me put video files in there
<danny> hello guys, does anybody know where kmail stores the account settings?
<Schuenemann> that was the bin
<malik_> danny: goto settings>configure Kmail> n there u ll have it in the left hand panes
<draik> malik_: I was able to place videos in there, but it's still trying to burn them as data, not video
<juano> neddiW: yea.. you can try it though
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: might be better off backtracking, and using the *.deb to install it, that gives you all you need, menu entry, startup script, etc
<juano> after that you do sudo mount -a
<Schuenemann> I'll remove and use that
<Thehound666> how do I recover disk space? It seems deleting files doesn't work
<neddiW> juano, ok let me see
<dwidmann> Thehound666: are you deleting files that are on the same partition that you want to free disk space in?
<Thehound666> yes
<Thehound666> I have 1 partition
<Thehound666> besides swap
<neddiW> juano,
<neddiW> sudo mount -a
<neddiW> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/mtab
<Thehound666> it seems it's not updating free space
<Thehound666> even after a reboot
<Martiini> anyone know where I can get freenx ?
<Martiini> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<draik> malik_: Any other apps that can create a DVD from wmv for me?
<dwidmann> thehound666, what are you using to check freespace? df -h works well
<malik_> draik: i wudnt have clue then coz i dont have dvd burner so it doesnt let me pass the second step
<Thehound666> right clicking folders then properties
<Martiini> theres no freenx packages anymore
<Thehound666> it's on the bottom
<dwidmann> thehound666, the easiest way to free up a gig or so of space is to run "sudo apt-get clean"
<Thehound666> and it's in rtorrent
<Thehound666> I deleted 5 gigs
<malik_> draik: check adept
<Thehound666> how do I free that
<juano> neddiW: gksudo gedit /etc/mtab and after the line you putted hit ENTER and put save
<draik> malik_: Devede
<juano> neddiW: and try again
<Schuenemann> goal
<Schuenemann> oops
<didoman> hi
<neddiW> juano, ok did it, everything ok :)
<danny> malik: thanks but thats not what i need
<Thehound666> didn't look as if it did anything
<danny> i installed a new hard drive with kubuntu 6.06
<juano> neddiW: can you access your ipod now?
<Thehound666> ok it freed 200 MB
<Thehound666> what about the 5 gigs I deleted?
<dwidmann> thehound666, not sure
<juano> anyone know how to sync to a motorola rokrs database???
<malik_> draik: yes that shud do.........also there are one or two others
<neddiW> juano, it says the same warning, "An unknown error occured"
<danny> malik: and i want to copy my kmail settings from my old kubuntu 6.06 on an old hard drive to my new kubuntu on a new hard drive
<Thehound666> well I need the disk space I removed the files for that reason
<dwidmann> Thehound666: on the bright side, hdd space is relatively cheap :)
<Thehound666> this is really bad
<neddiW> juano, it tries to open the folder of the ipod but it says the message "An unknown error occured"
<Thehound666> looking at a format it seems
<Schuenemann> dwidmann: what do I do with that debian package?
<dwidmann> thehound666, how much space does df -h say you have?
<juano> neddiW: mmm... yeah ipods with itunes are a big deal in linux, cause theres no good support
<Thehound666> -h?
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: dpkg --install <packagename>
<Schuenemann> thx
<didoman> plz someone can tell me how can i play medias ?
<dwidmann> thehound666: -h = human readable ... it'll show it in MB or GB instead of bytes
<juano> neddiW: try sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<malik_> danny: then u shud check it in the hidden files in ur home directory in old HDD
<neddiW> juano, yeah :S
<Schuenemann> what kind of medias?
<juano> neddiW: then do sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/ipod
<didoman> videos
<Thehound666> typed -h in konsole
<didoman> for exp
<neddiW> juano,
<Thehound666> gave me a bash error
<neddiW> sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<neddiW> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/ipod': File exists
<Thehound666> command not found
<Schuenemann> you can't play anything?
<juano> neddiW: hehe, you got it already
<danny> malik: i already copied my old settings - it got everythin except the account settings themselves
<juano> neddiW: ok, go inside /media/ipod
<didoman> yes
<dwidmann> thehound666, "df -h", -h is a switch for df ... the command for checking free space
<neddiW> ok
<juano> neddiW: can you see your ipod there?
<rositass> alguien sabe espaol
<juano> neddiW: i mean
<danny> malik: plus it doesnt show my imap accounts
<juano> neddiW:  the files from it
<Schuenemann> didoman: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Schuenemann> !es | rositass
<ubotu> rositass: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<neddiW> juano, it says "media:/sda2"
<neddiW> juano, im inside now
<didoman> thank u
<Thehound666> it only says 1 more GB than properties
<neddiW> but i did a: "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/ipod"
<Thehound666> why are these files permanently occupying my HDD
<Thehound666> after deletion
<juano> neddiW: ok, yeah i really cant help with sync in itunes here
<juano> neddiW: i tried myself a million times with a million programs
<dwidmann> thehound666, which files did you delete ... maybe much of what you deleted were symbolic links, or something
<juano> neddiW: and no luck in linux with my rokr
<malik_> danny: /home/malik/.kde/share/apps n then copy the Kmail folder from there.............replace malik with ur home directory..................have u tried that?.............where did u copied the settings of kmail from?
<Thehound666> an iso to the tune of 3.6 GB
<Thehound666> and a 1.37 GB video
<juano> neddiW: i even tried itunes through wine (app that lets you open windows applications) and no luck
<dwidmann> thehound666, did you really delete, or just move to trash? Be sure to empty your trash bin
<Schuenemann> that deb package is a hand on the wheel
<Thehound666> move to trash->empty trash
<didoman> schuenemann it works th u v muuuuch
<danny> malik: yes exactly that directory in /home/danny/.kde/share/apps/kmail and kontact and knotes and korganizer
<neddiW> juano, well maybe im out of luck :(
<juano> neddiW: you can google it and see
<neddiW> juano, thanks for your patience and help . learned a lot :)
<neddiW> juano, thats what i will do :)
<neddiW> juano, thanks!
<shahid> anyone know what program i can use to edit a PSD (Photoshop) file?
<mshade-laptop> gimp
<dwidmann> thehound666: try using filelight,k it will tell you where the most space is being taken up at
<juano> neddiW: anytime :) wish you good luck :)
<Thehound666> ok did 1 more file at 700 MB(I have these backed up)
<mshade-laptop> krita
<dwidmann> you'll have to apt-get install it first though
<shahid> does it edit text?
<matthew> anyone have any experience w/ rtorrent? I'm having trouble w/ starting a torrent....
<mshade-laptop> they both work for psd
<juano> neddiW: oh and by the way, if you get somethin neat ring the bell lol
<Thehound666> filelight k
<Thehound666> the 700 MB file showed free space
<neddiW> juano, ok i will ;)
<shahid> i have the gimp installed already, but can't figure out how to edit text, how do i do that with the gimp?
<Thehound666> see it in google
<Thehound666> am I stuck compiling it?
<shahid> also how do upload my website to the web in ubuntu?
<malik_> danny: then i am sorry ..........im a newb myself
<Thehound666> all I see is rpm and tared source
<danny> malik: ok thanks for the effort, anyway do you happen to know the irc channel for kmail?
<dwidmann> thehound666: sudo aptitude install filelight
<malik_> i think it will b kmail or kontact n if not then just kubuntu i suppose where u already are
<Thehound666> filelight is reporting correct disk usage btw
<Thehound666> Kubuntu is not
<matthew> never mind, I figured it out
<danny> malik: ok thanks it looks like it doesnt have an irc channel of its own
<Minataku> What's a good CLI program to author an audio CD?
<matthew> cdrecord
<matthew> !cdrecord | Minataku
<Minataku> Author, not write
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 567 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<Minataku> I know cdrecord already
<matthew> oh, whoops...what do you mean, author?
<Minataku> Make the CD, I don't think mkisofs is the right tool
<matthew> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Thehound666> so now to get Kubuntu to report what filelight reports
<Minataku> CLI
<Thehound666> open to suggestions
<Minataku> Not GUI
<Minataku> lol
<matthew> ooops, sorry....
<malik_> danny: are u there goto this place n copy this file /home/malik/.kde/share/config and copy kmailrc it has ur account details
<Minataku> Oh, snap
<Minataku> cdrecord WILL do it
<Minataku> :O
<malik_> danny: are u there goto this place n copy the file from  /home/malik/.kde/share/config and copy "kmailrc" it has ur account details
<danny> malik_: ok sorry i didnt see the underscore for your name :)
<Minataku> matthew: Cancel that help, turns out cdrecord can do it
<Minataku> lol
<didoman> <schuenemann>plz how can i install plugin for firefox
<matthew> yay!
<Thehound666> we know the files got deleted but Kubuntu refuses to update stats
<matthew> I'm still kind of confused with rtorrent...anyone want to help?
<malik_> danny: try that last step i pasted n lemme know if it works
<Schuenemann> what plugin?
<Thehound666> any way to force it?
<Thehound666> since filelight sees it
<danny> malik_: aight just a sec
<manchicken> !bzr
<ubotu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.
<didoman> realplayer
<Schuenemann> hmmm I never installed that, but then you open a page that requires it, don't you have an option to install?
<Minataku> matthew: Heh, sorry about that X3
<matthew> Minataku, sorry for what? the cdrecord thing? no prob...
<Minataku> matthew: :3
<seven11> how do i connect to kpf?
<Thehound666> do I need to format to correct this?
<Thehound666> getting close to doing so
<danny> malik_: !!!
<danny> malik_: !!!
<danny> malik_: it worked!
<Thehound666> Kubuntu says 178 GB used, filelight says 169 GB used
<Thehound666> 169 is now about correct
<malik_> danny: hehehehehe..............glad i cud be any help
<Thehound666> hmmm no torrenting with Kubuntu. Seems I can't get space back
<Thehound666> :(
<Minataku> Mmmmm... pthalocyanine
<danny> malik_: man thanks a lot i cudnt find that in google - anywAy howd u know the config file for kmail?
<Thehound666> going to format.
<Thehound666> is there any way to unmount my drive and remount it, making it think it found a new drive?
<Thehound666> long shot but my last hope
<malik_> danny: well i just poked around in all the directories in .kde n then went to config instead of apps since we had already tried that n then found that text file n opened it to c whats in there n Bingo!
<matthew> I'm having trouble with rtorrent...anyone want to help me?
<Dr_willis> matthew,  elaborate...
<Dr_willis> :)
<danny> malik_: thanks again man you just made my day :) :) :)
<malik_> danny: u r welcome mate
<joshy> re
<matthew> lol, yeah...I'm having trouble having torrents work...they are "activated" and start, but my test torrent (ubuntu server 6.10) is stuck at no d/l and no u/l and only 1.2 megs downloaded...I'm on a 4.3Mbps cable line.
<matthew> Elaborate?
<sampan> grrrr, how can i kill these bouncing icons when i start an app?
<malik_> matthew: sounds like a bad torrent
<Carbon_Monoxide> hello
<joshy> Carbon_Monoxide: moin
<matthew> no way! it's the torrent for a copy of ubuntu, no way it's bad!
<Carbon_Monoxide> my Kubuntu performed a disk scan while starting, and said it found some non-contingous block. How can I check the detail of that scan performed?
<malik_> Dr_willis: can u help me with associatinmg all the real media files with real player 10 instead of mplayer codec?
<malik_> Dr_willis: or if u can tell me how to change a files association in FF that wud be great too
<Carbon_Monoxide> because I'm afraid my ext3 partition was damaged by malwares and trojans which affected by WindozXP recently
<Dr_willis> malik_,  i cant even rember the last time i used/played any real media stuff..
<malik_> Dr_willis: oki then just can u plz tell me how to change a files handler in FF coz it doesnt even open the links starting with mms?
<malik_> Jucato: are you at your comp mate?
<Jucato> malik_: barely
<malik_> hehehehehehe
<Jucato> how may I be of service (before I rush off to lunch)
<malik_> Jucato: can u tell me how to change a files handl;er application in firefox?
<Jucato> um.. unfortunately, I'm  not a fox user...
<Jucato> about:config gives you nothing?
<malik_> Jucato: my real player 10 doesnt pick any thing in FF or even in konqi
<Hobbsee> malik_: what are you trying to do, sorry?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<Jucato> malik_: really sorry... you asked 2 of things I don't use... Firefox and Real Player...
<malik_> i am tryin to play real media files ...........some come as smil some as rstp and both konqi or FF dont recongnise it
<Hobbsee> malik_: edit, preferences, config....
<crusty> hello! looking for a good program to convert avi in to wmv........any advice???? many thanks
<Hobbsee> filetypes section, manage
<dannybuntu> dannybuntu: hoy kain na kanina ka pa dito
<dannybuntu> dannybuntu: kain na
<Hobbsee> dannybuntu: english only please
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> dannybuntu: yeah, gonna eat lunch now :)
<danny> :)
<dannybuntu> :)
<malik_> Hobbsee: and then where or how should i change since i dont see any real media files in files types menu?
<seven11> someone any idea about kpf how do i connect
<Hobbsee> malik_: not sure.  should be auto-recognised, actually
<malik_> Hmmm oki ........been googling it for hrs but no luck
<Thehound666> I tried a remount and now everything says partition not writable
<Thehound666> will reboot fix?
<Thehound666> ok fsck now says errors
<leexgx> i get this when i try and update ?? W: GPG error:  edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<Thehound666> recovery mode should fix. It fixed my friend's system which was unbootable even
<bonbonthejon> does anyone know where mysql keeps its databases
<chris_> how do i do a streach icon in kde?
<bonbonthejon> chris_: what do you mean
<chris_> in gnome i right click strech icon and i can make it bigger
<chris_> how can i do that in kde?
<bonbonthejon> chris_: do you mean just have bigger icons?
<chris_> i want it only one 1 icon (my home)
<chris_> i like i big home icon :D
<bonbonthejon> chris_: ok, in system settings > appearances > advanced, you can specify the icon size
<crazy_bus> Ktorrent worked yesterday.  But today trying to load it just causes 100% of my memory to be used and the mouse only moves in jerks.  And ktorrent doesn't load.  Can anyone help?
<chris_> system settings?
<chris_> kcontrol?
<bonbonthejon> chris_: that works
<chris_> where in kcontrol
<bonbonthejon> crazy_bus: try running ktorrent from konsole and see if it gives any errors
<crazy_bus> kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found
<bonbonthejon> chris_: appearance & themes --> icons --> advanced
<bonbonthejon> crazy_bus: I dont know what that means, but now you can try to find a solution
<bonbonthejon> crazy_bus: did you do an update or something
<chris_> i only want 1 desktop icon bigger
<tommy> hello
<tommy> i just switched from windows to kubuntu, and i cant figure out how to change my screen resolution
<leexgx> hmm thats an bug that can get boring fast haveing to move my mouse away to click on an button
<crazy_bus> I update manager updated 2 files this monrning
<tommy> it doesnt do anything when  i try it in system settings, it just asks me if i want to keep the settings but nothing changges
<chris_> can you guys help me with wine and quicken?
<bonbonthejon> crazy_bus: what files updated
* Dr_willis hides from quicken.
<crazy_bus> I can't remeber the download size of 99kbs
<chris_> my dad loves it
<tommy> how can you change the screen resolution ?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<matthew> YES! I finally got rtorrent working!
<Thehound666> 75% fixed
<Dr_willis> tommy,  if yoru video card drivers are isntalled right you should be able to use that kde control settings under "perhierfials/Monitor"
<Thehound666> almost scared me though not afraid of killing Kubuntu
<Thehound666> have a utility on Windows to browse ext3
<Thehound666> to recover data
<Thehound666> if Linux becomes not bootable
<Dr_willis> Bah! thats what live cds are for!
<Dr_willis> :)
<chris_> ohhhh yeah and one more thing :D, i ran apt-get install kde (there was a newer version :D) and i was wondering how do i stop both battery programs from loading?
<Dr_willis> chris_,  remove 1 from the panel?
<chris_> from auto start?
<Thehound666> yeah but booting Windows and pulling onto another partition is faster
<Dr_willis> chris_,  what battery program are you refering to anyway
<Thehound666> trust me, I don't dedicate more space than I must on any of my machines for windows
<chris_> the one that comes with ubuntu?
<chris_> kubuntu*
<Pensa`MIA> how to reset kicker preferences?
<Dr_willis> chris_, assume i am NOT on a laptop or machine that has a battery... :)
<Dr_willis> chris_,  you are refering to some sort of battery montioring program in the panel?
<chris_> yeah
<chris_> i killed it so i dont know the name :/
<Dr_willis> if ya close out the programs and log out of KDE - it 'should' rember what you have running and just restart the ones you had
<Pensa`MIA> what folder do I need to delete to reset kicker?
<Dr_willis> all kde settings are in .kde  - not sure what specific dirs are for kicker however. :()
<Pensa`MIA> ok thx
<Dr_willis> .kde/share/config/kickerrc is one file I think.. there may be some others in the other dirs
<Pensa`MIA> thx, that fixed it
<Thehound666> what does Kicker do?
<Thehound666> the KDE crash handler just came up for kicker
<Dr_willis> its the taskbar/panel at the bottom of the screen
<Thehound666> ahh it disappeared and reappeared
<Thehound666> wonder why it would crash
<Dr_willis> Dust Bunnies.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Thehound666> ok in more relevant terms, should I be concerned or go about what I'm doing?
<Thehound666> lol
<Dr_willis> proberly some app did somthing bad..
<Dr_willis> ive rarely had kicker die so badly that it screwed anything up.
<Thehound666> and last question
<Dr_willis> linux/kde is a bit more bullet proof then windows in that area
<Thehound666> a good linux virus scanner?
<Dr_willis> Better Question - why do you THINK you need a virus scanner...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> What viruses ya planning on scanning for?
<Thehound666> just to be sure
<Thehound666> some things have been acting weird
<Thehound666> and needed fixing
<Dr_willis> The virus scanners out 'for linux' scan for windows viruses in files...
<Dr_willis> to work as a 'main server/detector/tools' theres very few if any real linux viruses out to be worried about
<Thehound666> and what use is that
<Thehound666> lol
<Dr_willis> you put the linux box in as a mail server.. it scans the files for viruses.
<Dr_willis> simple eh..
<Dr_willis> or ftp server. or whatever.. or ya use it to scan the various samba/windows  shares and so forth
<Thehound666> once on a file I downloaded in Windows, I always scan and it found a Linux virus
<Thehound666> in a Windows .exe
<Dr_willis> I would bet that was a false positive in the virus checker program
<Dr_willis> I had a windows program detect a virus in a 'compressed amiga disk file'
<Dr_willis> considering the disk image was like from a 20+ yr old floppy... it was wrong.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Thehound666> well I mean the virus said Linux instead of W32
<Minataku> Uh
<Thehound666> was a Windows exe
<Thehound666> weird
<Minataku> There were viruses 20 years ago
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  but it was an AMIGA disk...
<Minataku> There were a lot of Amiga viruses
<Dr_willis> it wasent even in fat/whatever format, and it was compressed with lzh
<Minataku> Particularly nasty ones, too
<Dr_willis> it dident detect an AMIGA virus.. it detected a windows virus
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<Thehound666> lol
<Dr_willis> and it was a 'compressed' amiga disk image as well. :)
<Minataku> Yeah, that would most likely be a false then XD
<Minataku> Most scanners uncompress
<Thehound666> Was it Windows 1.0 back then?
<Dr_willis> this was befor windows 1.0
<Dr_willis> This was Dos Days
<Thehound666> lol a virus writer ahead of his time
<Dr_willis> and yes - i do have a lot of Very old files. :)
<Thehound666> actually the uploader said the Linux virus was legit but it would hurt Windows
<Thehound666> some editions of the disc came out with one
<Thehound666> wouldn't*
<Thehound666> old game
<Dr_willis> Oh for the days of simple Floppy boot sector Viruses
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> now we got companies installing CrudWare on machines as  they leave the factory
<Thehound666> all my prebuilt machines had that
<Thehound666> I immediately formatted
<Dr_willis> yep - when you are getting 2+GB of crudware... and 3 DVD's to restore the systems to it crudware infested state...
<Dr_willis> its getting a bit silly
<Dr_willis> Thank you Mr. Dell.. but i do NOT need demos of stuff..
<Thehound666> Use: Kubuntu single CD or my special Windows CD I made a long time ago
<Thehound666> 200 MB
<Thehound666> bloat removed
<Thehound666> it'll be awhile before you can do that to Vista
<Dr_willis> if ever
<Dr_willis> Amazing thing about Vista - i cant find Anyone thats actually looking forward to it...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Thehound666> I see no future in Windows past xp
<Thehound666> why I got more into this
<Thehound666> <--Vista beta tester who has final code since November
<Dr_willis> i got win95 running in a vmware session for just a few apps.
<Dr_willis> getting a bit annoyign when ya got to have .net  stuff installed just for video card drivers and so forth...
<Thehound666> how is Linux VMWare?
<Dr_willis> .NET - got to be the worse name for a product
<Thehound666> tried asking in off-topic
<Dr_willis> Vmware Server for linux is now Free.
<Dr_willis> just got to send them an email address.. and they dont even check it.
<Dr_willis> fill in questionare... and get serial #
<Dr_willis> they got higher end products they charge for.
<Thehound666> I use Workstation 6.0 beta in Wintrash but think I might want to play the classics under Linux
<Dr_willis> Play what classics? DosBox rules for most dos games.
<Thehound666> how does it work compared to Windows?
<Thehound666> well a few are incompatible 95 games
<Thehound666> .exe form
<Dr_willis> never tried vmware under windows.. so cant tell ya much.
<Dr_willis> Given i got a few dozen x 10+gb of dos games.. :) i got plenty to play
<Thehound666> great under Windows for Linux, if you want to distro hunt
<Thehound666> most run perfect
<Thehound666> ok for win85
<Thehound666> a bit of tweaking
<Thehound666> 95*
<Thehound666> example:to get good sound
<Thehound666> Win 95 has a known issue in VMWare but it's fixable
<Thehound666> far as audio
<mortici> hmmm
<Dr_willis> night all
<Thehound666> my Linux drive is small but I ftp it to my network storage
<Thehound666> as I download stuff
<Thehound666> have a Windows pc with 2x1 TB on board
<Thehound666> my gaming monster
<Thehound666> like to make and use .iso
<Thehound666> no disc access time
<Daisuke_Ido> wouldn't that be 2TB?
<Thehound666> yes
<Thehound666> 1 drive=disc images
<Thehound666> other=my installs
<Thehound666> +temp storage
<Daisuke_Ido> wow
<Daisuke_Ido> 1TB hard drives aren't even shipping yet.
<leexgx> i run vmware under windows
<Thehound666> yes they are
<leexgx> or ubuntu on vmware on windows
<Thehound666> for about 300 pounds
<Thehound666> Western Digital
<Thehound666> how big can ext3 handle for partition size?
<Thehound666> if I wanted to get one for a Linux machine
<Daisuke_Ido> the first 1tb drive was announced a week ago, by hitachi, and won't ship for some time yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> but whatever's cool with you :P
<monzie> hi all
<Thehound666> you're wrong. Western digital is in stores
<monzie> i want to do network printing in kubuntu Edgy
<monzie> the printer is configured just fine
<monzie> but konqueror shows "printing page 1"
<monzie> and then crashes
<monzie>  i cant even print to a pdf file
<Thehound666> browse in a minute. my cpu usage will be down
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=267
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the *only* 1tb offering on WD's site
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's an external, and it's 2x500gb
<monzie> can someone please help me with a printing problem?
<mortici> anyone know why quicktime files don't play properly in firefox?
<mortici> i have sound but no video
<phobiac> Where does Wine keep it's C drive?
<Jucato> ~/.wine/drive_c
<phobiac> Aha, thank you
<mortici> anyone
<neddiW> hi, does anyone know how to automount usb drives and ipods
<neddiW> i dunno why but i get error whenever i try to open and usb drive
<ubuntu> Hi there, is there a channel for kubuntu feisty?
<Jucato> !feisty | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<fellipe> hello?
<ubuntu> ubuntu+1 !! thanks jucato :-)
<dglnz> anyone able to help kde desktop appears on half the screen now
<dave> help on KDE desktop display now only half the screen, installed vmware before this happened /usr space full
<dave> mode
<dave> anyone here?
<dwidmann> I'm around, now anyway
<dwidmann> running out of space doesn't sound like a pleasant thing to have happen.
<jbinder> hi
<dwidmann> hello
<dave> dwidmann i can only see you here is there only 2 here?
<jbinder> does kubuntu come with openoffice?
<jbinder> or koffice
<sampan> jbinder  OOo
<dwidmann> dave, I'm more than willing to bet there are plenty of idle people
<jbinder> sampan: k
<jbinder> and
<jbinder> does it come with firefox?
<jbinder> or konqueror
<dwidmann> No
<dwidmann> Konqueror
<jbinder> nooo
<jbinder> lol
<jbinder> does it come with kmplayer?
<dwidmann> I can't recall, I don't think so, could have sworn it was in the default set when edgy was in development, maybe I was just dreaming though. Anyhow, I'm pretty sure it isn't.
<fowlduck> about 300 idle people actually
<fowlduck> or busy people
<sampan> i just installed edgy and unless firefox came in surreptitiously with a language pack install it's already on here
<dave> help kde only on half the screen, loaded a guest OS into /usr and filled it up got kde backup but only hlf screen any help?
<dwidmann> jbinder, for multimedia, it *does* come with kaffeine, k3b, and amarok, and I can't recall what else because I think I uninstalled all of the other ones.
<dwidmann> dave, I don't get it ... only half the screen is showing anything ... I've never heard of anything like that ... ever
<dave> well top half shows my desktop other half is black
<dwidmann> dave, had you changed anything else?
<dave> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dwidmann> no luck I presume?
<dwidmann> what video driver are you using?
<dwidmann> (my most obvious suggestion being to try something else)
<dave> no!, whole ugly story is, d/l vmware installed it all okay
<dwidmann> installed all of what? What is the host OS here?
<dave> then loaded a guest OS, left things as they appeared
<dave> Oooops w2k as guest with 15 Gig space (20gigs total for /usr which is part of root partition
<dave> closed down for night 2 days later rebooted and got errors (things froze, no clr login prompt).
<dwidmann> It apparantly doesn't like running out of storage space ...
<dave> i then went into rescue mode deleted the vmx files form /usr/lib/vmware/...../windows professional/all files found in the directory
<dwidmann> 20gig was a very tiny amount of space to give your root partition if you were planning on using it to store virtual machines ... they add up fast.
<dwidmann> I'm currently moving 80gig worth of vmware related files to another partition myself ...
<dave> found i'd recovered all the 15gigs of space but desktop os now only half the screen
<dwidmann> dave: my assumption is that somehow some configuration file somewhere probably got messed up.
<dave> well i wasn't actually going to be loading a virtual OS in there, didn't really read the path details (should've tho)
<dwidmann> First thing you could try would be creating a new user account, and log in with it ... if it hasn't the problem then that makes the problem really easy to fix.
<dave> Yes that is why after deleting the vmx files i did a dpkg-reconfigure of xorg
<dwidmann> dave, which is why I'm suggesting it might be a problem with user settings ... simply create a new user account (doable with the adduser command, or via systemsettings (or a number of other things))
<dwidmann> try logging in with that new user account and see if the problem exists there also .... oh, and do you have the same problem in a VT (ctrl + alt + f1 will take you to a vt, ctrl + alt + f7 will bring you back to X)
<dwidmann> What about kdm, do you only see a half screen when you're at the kdm screen?
<ramanuj> when i am opening any movie in mplayer it is giving a mesg
<ramanuj> Xlib:  extension "GLX" 	
<ramanuj> 	missing on display ":0.0".
<ramanuj> what is wrong
<ramanuj> or what i should do
<dwidmann> ramanuj, sounds like the glx module isn't loaded. There should be a line like 'Load "glx"' in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, is it there?
<dave> <dwidmann> under kde i only have 1 screen so with ctrl+alt+F1 does nothing for F2 for that matter.
<ramanuj> actually i have nvidia display but it has not detected by ubuntu or kbuntu
<_deb_> Hi *
<ramanuj> may this is causing the probs
<dwidmann> ramanuj, an n vidia card eh? what driver are you using?
<dwidmann> dave, so you can't switch? Have you tried?
<ramanuj> vesa
<ramanuj> i tried
<_deb_> is there a seperate channel for kubuntu feisty ?
<dwidmann> probably #ubuntu+1
<ramanuj> installed nvidia but it is not taking
<Jucato> !feisty | _deb_
<ubotu> _deb_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<dave> dwidmann switch? as in going to kde->switch 2 option from bottom??
<dwidmann> what method did you use to install the nvidia drivers ramanuj?
<dwidmann> dave, as in, pressing ctrl + alt + f1 and seeing what it does.
<_deb_> thanks.
<ramanuj> first i used .run file from nvidia home page
<ramanuj> after installing it said that unable to open display
<dave> Ctrl+alt+f1 or F2 does nothing (well that was what happened in past)
<ramanuj> then i tried with the method given on ubuntu web site
<ramanuj> by that also display is not coming
<ramanuj> previosly i was using Mandriva 2007 that was taking it fine
<dwidmann> ramanuj: the easiest way is to first uninstall the one from the nvidia website with the same file you used to (try to) install it, then run sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ramanuj> ok , i m tryin
<djdarkman_> hy ,can someone suggest an alternative to windows program WhereIsIt ,it`s a cd cataloging program ,that scans the cd for files and makes catalogs...?
<ramanuj> it is compleated
<dwidmann> ramanuj, try restarting X, you'll know if it worked or not then
<K`zan> Anyone have problems using any browser to deal with Bank Of America?
<dwidmann> djdarkman_: A cataloguing program, what information does it keep track of exactly?
* dwidmann deals with Wachovia instead
<K`zan> BOA doesn't seem to like any browser running under ubuntu - same ones work under gentoo - weird?!??!
<dave> <djdarkman_> just googled for the program and then added linux to it and it popped up a linux version, any help
<dwidmann> K`zan: try playing with the user agent that the browsers are sending then
<djdarkman_> linux version of WhereIsIt....strange ,ok I`ll do that too ,thanks dave
<dave> <djdarkman_> also check out the repositories you have as their might be something there that will fit your needs too
<K`zan> dwidmann: Tried all of them - same...
<dwidmann> K`zan, I say that, because the only way BOA could tell you'
<dwidmann> re using ubuntu would be if it were in the user agent
<dwidmann> Maybe gentoo does something with the default user agents for those browsers or some such/
<K`zan> dwidmann: Heh, I wish, they are not helpful unless you are running IE, but oddly, both browsers work fine with them under gentoo...
<dave> <dwidmann> thanks for your help i'll log off now and give your suggestions a try.
<djdarkman_> hmmm I`ll try ,btw there is only a plugin to open rpm files for whereisit ,or something like that ,there is no linux version
<dwidmann> djdarkman, what about the cds does it catalog exactly?
* dwidmann is curious
<djdarkman_> dwidmann: the files that are on the cds
<djdarkman_> if you write many cds it is essential to have a catalog like that
<djdarkman_> for example if you write at least 200GB of music on cd or dvd ,and you want to know wich cd contains the one that you need ,you cant try all discs
<dwidmann> djdarkman, sounds kind of handy
<dwidmann> Fortunately, I have 900GB of hdd space, so I just keep it all on the hard disk :D
<djdarkman_> yeah but here in my country you cant even dream of having a hdd that big ,so you have to right everything on cd/dvds :)
<dwidmann> It's three hard drives, actually
<dwidmann> The largest hard drive out there that I know about is the Seagate 750GB
<djdarkman_> I have 2 80 GB hdds ,and i always face the problem of running out of free space
<dwidmann> I could see that happening ... the two 250gb hdds I have don't cost nearly as much as they used to ... I think they're down to $75 on newegg
<chavo> I had 2 250's but one is getting smart errors so I took it out
<dwidmann> I've not had any problems with mine :) I'm one of those lucky few who has never had a problem with a hard drive, ever.
<dwidmann> Not even that maxtor I had, stroke of luck there, I think.
<djdarkman_> problem nr. 2 that I`m a university student that makes my wallet very thin ;)
<dwidmann> djdarkman_: It's a proven fact that all students are poor.
<djdarkman_> altough i would gladly buy a 500GB hdd ,that would give me a little extra space
<dwidmann> djdarkman_: It'd be a lot cheaper to buy two 250's
<chavo> I've had a couple of harddrives die on me but luckily I caught them before they completely died
<chavo> and got all of the data off
<djdarkman_> I have a PC and a notebook ,so I mirror important data
<dwidmann> transferring giant vmware files takes forever :(
<Ayabara> Hi guys. Is there a repo where I can get a precompiled version of Krusader 1.80b1 for kubuntu?
<Jucato> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<danny> hello :) does anyone know why the df command does not update what it shows - i just deleted 3 GB of info yet it is still showing the same amount of hdd space b4 i deleted
<dwidmann> danny, did you really delete, or just move to trash?
<danny> i moved to trash then emptied it
<danny> dwidmann: i moved to trash then emptied it
<dwidmann> danny: if it's still present, perhaps you can figure out where it is ... filelight is a neat little program for checking such things
<danny> dwidmann: ok i heard about filelight a while ago - where do i get it?
<dwidmann> "sudo aptitude install filelight" will work danny
<danny> dwidmann: ok thanks will dl it now
<dwidmann> side note, it's in the universe repository
<danny> dwidmann: aight - i have all repositories enabled including those from automatix2
<danny> oh
<danny> dwidmann: which reminds me - im running automatix2 right now
<dwidmann> I've personally never used it ... never had a need to
<danny> dwidmann: i guess ill have to wait til its done dling before i can install filelight
<Ayabara> is there by chance any krusader developers here?
<dwidmann> danny: you figure that will be a while then?
<danny> dwidmann: we have connection issues and downloading right now is a pain because of the taiwan earthquake
<dwidmann> Ayabara: I wouldn't count on it
<dwidmann> danny: there was a quake? I didn't know
<Ayabara> dwidmann, I'm currently alone in #krusader, so I had to give it a try :)
<danny> dwidmann: yep a week ago - destroyed many tubes down the ocean affecting most of southeast asia region
<graniti> Hi. is there a way to have a black full-screen for N seconds? thnks...
<dwidmann> graniti, sure there are ways, just a matter of if they're what you have in mind
<graniti> dwidmann: tell me one of them:)
<walla> could anyone tell where i can find plugins for beryl?
<graniti> dwidmann: i wouldn pass through an image... I would like something faster
<dwidmann> the easiest one is to turn the screen off ...
<chavo> walla, most of them come with it
<graniti> dwidmann: I have to do it through a script
<dwidmann> ah, always a catch ;)
<walla> i'm basically just looking for the beam up effect
<chavo> beam up?
<jpiccolo> how can i completly remove vmware
<dwidmann> graniti, if it's in a terminal, you could do something like "clear && sleep 5s"
<chavo> jpiccolo, how did you install it?
<walla> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3Ig0NFjxkU
<dwidmann> jpiccolo, how about with the uninstall script that came with it (in the case of vmware server)
<jpiccolo> i dont remember
<graniti> dwidmann: i have to launch the script from the desktop
<chavo> walla, you have to get the svn version for that
<dwidmann> why does it need to blank the screen graniti?
<jpiccolo> dwidmann: were is the uninstall script
<walla> ok, thanks
<dwidmann> one sec jpiccolo, things are being slow for me right now while I transfer 100 gig or so of files
<graniti> dwidmann: it's long to explain.... It must reside into a program. this program launches the script, which keep the screen black for 10 seconds and then it returns to the desktop
<chavo> walla, there's some packages for edgy available here http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=70
<dwidmann> ah, here it is jpiccolo, /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<chavo> but the settings manager is a little messed up in that version. I just updated and built it from svn and it's all good now
<jpiccolo> dwidmann: ok nothing there
<jpiccolo> and i have removed everything thing that i saw in adept
<dwidmann> jpiccolo, try this: sudo updatedb  && locate vmware | grep uninstall.pl
<jpiccolo> i think i tried to install the vmware-player before
<dwidmann> vmware is *easy* to remove, just aptitude remove vmware-player
<dwidmann> **vmware-player is ...
<fowlduck> speaking of virtualization, did you guys see this new OSS program? http://www.virtualbox.org/
<dwidmann> graniti, I'll see if I can think of anything then
<dwidmann> I've heard about it
<fowlduck> just saw it on digg today
<graniti> dwidmann: thnks
<fowlduck> wondered if anyone had tried it
<jpiccolo>  <- thats where i have it downloaded to install
<dwidmann> heard it doesn't run on x86_64, so I have temporarily lost any interest in reading about it
<graniti> il' be back later
* fowlduck is on osx, so doesn't have much interest, other than my strong love of choice
<dwidmann> wow .... cp and mv can be a real processor hog if you run that at normal priority o.o
<jpiccolo> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected. arg
<jpiccolo> is nvidia messed up for anyone else?
<jpiccolo> nvidia.com
<chavo> jpiccolo, works for me
<Slackwise> I see no issues either.
<jpiccolo> really wtf
<jpiccolo> i am seeing the html code not the page
<Slackwise> Ctrl+F5?
<Slackwise> To refresh your cached copy of it.
<notech> heard that from someone else earlier too
<jpiccolo> body { background-image: url(/docs/TEMPLATE/487/SubBackground.gif) that kind of crap
<Slackwise> Yes, that would be CSS.
<jpiccolo> could you guys give me the link for linux drivers so i can wget them
<Slackwise> They're available straight from the Ubuntu repositories
<Slackwise> No real need to download them manually
<chavo> which version?
<jpiccolo> latest
<chavo> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9746/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run
<jpiccolo> sweet, doing a kernel upgrade
<chavo> that's 32 bit
<jpiccolo> and have to reinstall the drivers
<jpiccolo> good
<danny> test
<danny> um why are people being kicked?
<dwidmann> :D it looks like that operation went flawlessly
<dwidmann> now to wipe that disk and set up the lvm ...
<elyon> Could someone please help me track down an error that is causing my system to lock up?  Happens almost every time a user logs off (black screen, only a frozen mouse cursor visible... Ctrl-Alt-F1, etc does not work).
<elyon> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy with KDE and Gnome.
<dwidmann> elyon: what video drivers are you using?
<elyon> dwidmann: I have a Radeon 9600 with the fglrx driver.
<dwidmann> Well, we certainly did track down that problem fast, now didn't we :O
<elyon> hey now lol
<elyon> I know ATI's aren't good for Linux, but I know many people have gotten it to work just fine
<dwidmann> the fglrx driver is full of problems, you just listed two of them
<elyon> dwidmann: I was under the impression (from the official Ubuntu documentation and wiki), that fglrx is more stable than the ati drivers.
<dwidmann> I never did get around to looking into the fix for it ... I gave my computer with an ati card to my brother and lost interest when I built this one
<Dell-Net> hi
<dwidmann> elyon: I found the ati drivers pretty stable, but lacking in performance. The fgrlx drivers I found were the other way around
<Dell-Net> i have a problem when the screensaver starts the kdm restarts
<elyon> hmm... the ati drivers couldn't support 3D acceleration at all.
<dwidmann> and that was with a pretty close video card as well elyon, a 9700
<Ayabara> anyone know if there is a precompiled package of krusader 1.80b1 floating around?
<Dell-Net> when i trying to change the screen saver "settings desktop" -> kdm restarts
<Dell-Net> it have worked beore
<Dell-Net> before*
<dwidmann> Dell-Net, could be some sort of issue with your video card drivers ... tends to be when X restarts because you try to use OpenGL or something else'
<Dell-Net> hmm yes but it have worked for me
<Dell-Net> without any  problem
<elyon> OKay, how about another problem?  In KDE, when I try to Add New Panel, the Kpanel app crashes... every time.
<dwidmann> elyon: that's odd ... I'll try it .... hmm, couldn't reproduce it
<elyon> dwidmann: Okay, let me change that.  Its only when I try to add the "Universal Sidebar"
<dwidmann> Can't reproduce that either, it shows up fine for me
<elyon> Any idea how I can track it down?
<dwidmann> Hmm, not sure
<Dell-Net> dwidmann do u have any solution ?
<dwidmann> Dell-Net, which video driver are you using?
<Dell-Net> nvidia
<dwidmann> version?
<Dell-Net> 1.0-9629
<dwidmann> hmmm, I've not had any trouble with that either
<Dell-Net> maybee it helps to reinstall it
<dwidmann> though, it might still be worth it to update to the 1.9-9631 drivers
<dwidmann> *1.0
<Dell-Net> hmm ok i gonna give it a try
<dwidmann> envy is a neat little tool if you haven't tried it, Dell-Net
<Dell-Net> strange when i dont had any problem with it before
<Dell-Net> envy?
<Dell-Net> ok give that a try 2 :)
<dwidmann> !envy | Dell-Net
<ubotu> Dell-Net: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<d0dge> How to get DirectX9 for Wine?
<d0dge> I've been trying the WineCVS.sh but all I got is error on Make
<d0dge> Any howtos or manuals ?
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<usamahashimi> what should I install or configure my kde so that when I hover my mouse to any audio file, kde can preview it (without clicking it, like gnome can do)?
<dwidmann> usamahashimi: view -> preview -> sound files
<dwidmann> d0dge, might have more luck in #wine
<d0dge> dwidmann: Oh, you're right
<usamahashimi> dwidmann: it is already selected
<dwidmann> usamahashimi: that should be it, if it's still not working, try restarting konqui
<usamahashimi> it is selected since the first day of installation, still i have to restart konq?
<dwidmann> Not sure
<dwidmann> also, is it a file you can actually play back?
<usamahashimi> dwidmann: sorry?
<dwidmann> can you play back the file normally in something else (amarok, kaffeine, etc) ... just checking because as we all know, mp3's can't be played back by default, and they happen to be rather popular so I thought I'd ask
<usamahashimi> dwidmann: yes, i have installed restricted formats and can play ALL types of formats :)
<dwidmann> hmm
* dwidmann runs off to test something
<usamahashimi> dwidmann: i tried to google but dont know what phrase i should i put in search box, google was misleading me, it was thinking that i want to buy a mouse :)
<dwidmann> hahahaha, how silly of google
<JOSF> How do I revert to the last installed version of a package ? Installed some libcairo update and gkrellm crashes on it. So I want the last libcairo back again.
<usamahashimi> dwidmann: after all google is not human :)
<dwidmann> that's right, google is a god, and google decided you wanted to buy a mouse today (kidding)
<usamahashimi> dwidmann: so can you tell me any solution of that problem?
<dwidmann> do you want the good news or the bad from my little test?
<usamahashimi> both :)
<dwidmann> the good news is that preview worked great for me on ogg and wav files
<dwidmann> are you sure you still want the bad?
<usamahashimi> that it did not worked for mp3 and other files?
<dwidmann> and that is correct, show him what he has won!
<dwidmann> i'm not sure why, I'll have to consult the mighty google for information ;)
<usamahashimi> i won my lunch, cuse i am going for lunch :)
<usamahashimi> thanks by the way
<Dell-Net> yeap I installed envy and then the newest driver and now it works again thank you very much :)
<dwidmann> Dell-Net, good to hear it
<Dell-Net> :)
<dwidmann> I had to redo my drivers an hour or so ago, seems there was an xorg update this week
<Dell-Net> yeah?
<dwidmann> yeah ... it took me a few minutes of playing to figure out why X crashed after being up for about 10 seconds
<dwidmann> (every time)
<Dell-Net> hmm ok seems to have been i update then
<Dell-Net> when i locked my computer it crashed
<swe> newbie I will move some files from kubuntu machine A to B and I think about using shared folder. Do i need to install samba or what ??
<dwidmann> swe: you could use nfs
<dwidmann> of course, sama would also work
<dwidmann> *samba
<swe> yes but what is easiest ... I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo?highlight=%28nfs%29
<kkosmo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<crazy_bus> ktorrent loads from a new user
<ArtOfBlue> excuse, anyone know hot to make my iroffer work on ubuntu ?
<danny> hello does anyone know how to put some programs on a DVD so that i dont have to download them from the repositories?
<kkosmo> what you want to do danny i dont understand
<kkosmo> you want
<kkosmo> to see dvd
<kkosmo> or to make
<jpiccolo> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<kkosmo> ?
<jpiccolo> kernel?
<kkosmo> locate stdio.h
<kkosmo> try
<danny> kkosmo: for example i want to use the program atanks, but i am not connected to the internet - how do i put it on a dvd so that i could install it from there?
<kkosmo> oo man i dont know about that sorry are you want to burn it on dvd
<danny> kkosmo: yes exactly - i want to burn it on a dvd so i dont have to download it again and again everytime i reinstall kubuntu
<kkosmo> so burn it what the problem
<ArtOfBlue> Anyone here that can help me set up iroffer ? I would really appreciate the help
<danny> kkosmo: i install using apt-get install - do you mean to say that i should just burn the files?
<kkosmo> no when you install in apt the install file is saved
<kkosmo> burn the install file
<danny> kksmo: ok thanks i will see if i can locate the files that i need
<kkosmo> here
<kkosmo> here /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kkosmo> ok
<danny> kkosmo: ok thanks :) :)
<kkosmo> no problem
<kkosmo> =[
<kkosmo> =] 
<jpiccolo> anyone have vmware server running?
<startswithz> how do I enable/disable desktop icons in KDE?
<mineur[sleep] > startswithz: rightclick on it... configure and then behaviour
<mineur[sleep] > ok I'm awakez now :p
<startswithz> thanks
<mineur> np
<jpiccolo> mineur: you ever get vmware-server up?
<mineur> no, sorry
<jpiccolo> ok
<jpiccolo> i think it has a bug in it
<startswithz> I'm trying to set up beryl but the window borders aren't showing up
<startswithz> anyone have any ideas how to fix the problem?
<mineur> is beryl set as the window manager?
<bertolino> Goede morgen!!
<mineur> hallo
<bertolino> dit is mijn eerste irc ervaring...
<kkosmo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<bertolino> spreekt er iemand nederlands?
<mineur> ja
<bertolino> oh dat is wel plezant..
<mineur> waar kom je vandaan?
<bertolino> Ik kom uit Belgi dicht bij de nederlandse grens
<mineur> ahzo
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mineur> stdin: wrong :p
<mineur> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mineur> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<stdin> why I did de
<mineur> :p
<mineur> not the same language :)
<stdin> I just thought it looked similar, I'm not an expert :P
<bertolino> ok, nog een fijne dag! ik moet nog wat werken!
<mineur> hehe
<mineur> have fun bertolino :)
<kkosmo> stdin:
<kkosmo> how can i make shortcut that do some command?
<apokryphos> English only in here guys
<stdin> kkosmo: depends what command you want to do?
<kkosmo> its dont change i only want to make the shortcut
<jpiccolo> i am running feisty how can i go back to edgy
<mineur> fresh install :)
<apokryphos> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<kkosmo> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<stdin> kkosmo: do you want a shortcut to an application?
<jpiccolo> mineur, well how can i go to a older kernel
<kkosmo> to close
<kkosmo> application
<kkosmo> somthing like
<kkosmo> pkill amarok
<kkosmo> this the command
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> you know how to do taht
<andreasw> stdin: tell me why they changed the password dialog in kde so it displayes solid dots
<kkosmo> that
<andreasw> stdin: usability seems to me no reason
<fuel> hi i installed all the development packages for kde..........however kdehome and kdeprefix are not set
<fuel> any ideas how to rectify it ?
<stdin> kkosmo: you have a couple choices, you can either make a "link to application" on the desktop with that as the command, or you can make a script with that line in it, then just double click it
<kkosmo> ok
<stdin> andreasw: I have no clue, ask in #kubuntu-devel (or for feisty #ubuntu+ )
<Tumppi-`> umm I'm having a slight problem with my audio card
<Tumppi-`> when I reboot my computer, I can either hear music payed by amarok, or sounds coming from embedded internet videos, but not both :/
<Tumppi-`> any idea what could be the problem?
<andreasw> stdin: I will do so
<norm_> i'm sorry tumppi i don't ... maybe someone else in the room can help ya
<Tumppi-`> I have two soundcards, integrated soundmax and a soundblaster live 24-bit
<Tumppi-`> can kubuntu handle both well
<Tumppi-`> ?*
<norm_> perhaps, one is handling one, and the other the other
<norm_> i know my subwoofer has two imputs, i would try putting an audio out cable out of both cards and see if you can hear both
<norm_> or, if your subwoofer or speakers do not, then
<norm_> i would try to see, if you can hear one out of one, and the other out of the other
<norm_> but that's a noob's suggestion
<norm_> the other alternative is to remove the soundblaster or disable the onboard sound from the bios
<Tumppi-`> actually I should've started by doing just that =)
<norm_> just to eliminate that possibility
<Tumppi-`> brb
<Tumppi-`> its just that I usually use headphones on the intergrated one, and 5.1 speaker son the soundblaster
<Tumppi-`> All I would do in windows is change the output
<norm_> well the alternative to THAT is to find a mixing board
<norm_> and mix the sounds
<norm_> but that's a large cost involved, mixing boards are not really that cheap
<norm_> especially one that will segregate the sound
<d0dge> Ok I really need help right now :D, I '/etc/init.d/kdm stop', then installed nvidia drivers and rebooted, kdm is still running but I can't get to KDE anymore.
<d0dge> It's like no X server running. But it says it's running.
<norm_> have you tried startx?
<Tumppi-`> well its seems that nothing is currently playing the internet video-sounds, since soundblaster outputs nothing, and soundmax plays amarok music
<d0dge> norm_: I'll try that now, thanks
<norm_> hmmmm
<Tumppi-`> should I just try removing the soundmax from the bios then? is it easy? I dont remember seeing that option in my bios :/
<d0dge> norm_: It gives me fatal server error.
<norm_> well depending on the motherboard you use, it usually is
<d0dge> Can I use backup settings somehow?
<norm_> i'm trying to remember the command to start kde
<norm_> it will usually say "onboard sound"  tumppi
<norm_> then you just disable it, and then reboot
<norm_> like i said, it's usually pretty simple
<norm_> as far as dodge, i'm not sure how to fix your issue
<d0dge> How can I use backup conf file? I found them at /etc/X11/
<stdin> d0dge: you can use the backup, or create a new one, but you may want to copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log so you can examine it later
<norm_> thank you stdin, i wasn't sure i could even come close to fielding that one
<Tumppi-`> cp /etc/X11/"backup conf" /etc/X11/xorg.conf would it  be like that?
<d0dge> stdin: Ok but how to use them?
<stdin> heh, I've had experience with X errors before :P
<norm_> lol so have i, cept i just reinstall lol
<norm_> <--- lazy
<stdin> d0dge: ok, so 1st you want to copy the log, so you can view it later "cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/Xorg.0.log
<Tumppi-`> I too had x-errors after installing the nvidia drivers, just couple of days ago
<d0dge> ok I copied
<stdin> d0dge: then you want to restore the xorg.conf file, if you have a backup you can just do "cd /etc/X11/" then "mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.broken" then "mv xorg.conf.(backup_file) xorg.conf"
<gabrieldain> Hi, I got myself into a very stupid problem. I messes up CUPS' configuration, an now it won't run, and I can't reinstall (missing, obsolete or only available from another source). Is there a way to go back to the default setting without going through the wizard (because it won't even start up).
<stdin> d0dge: then restart KDM, and you should be able to login again
<Jucato> gabrieldain: you tried localhost:631?
<gabrieldain> Jucato, one sec
<gabrieldain> Jucato, unable to connect, cups is down
<Jucato> is cupsd running
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<gabrieldain> Jucato, apparently starting
<gabrieldain> Jucato, looks stalled
<gabrieldain> Jucato, oh, it wasn't
<gabrieldain> Jucato, ok, I can't configure from the System Settings window, but I can enter localhost:631. Any way of reversing my errors without having to do it one-by-one?
<Jucato> that I wouldn't know... :(
<Jucato> basically, the KDEPrint module in System Settings is a KDE frontend to the cups web interface in localhost:631
<norm_> how'd it go tumppi?
<norm_> i really need to get a copy of Kubuntu
<norm_> i don't even run it
<Tumppi-`> lets see, I disabled some "Onboard AC97 Audio DEVICE" =P
<danny> kkosmo: hello , i put you in my blog is it ok?
<kkosmo> ok
<Tumppi-`> um now that I've possibly disabled the soundmax soundcard, would I have to enable the soundblaster somehow?
<danny> :) its at http://jolly-penguin.blogspot.com/
<norm_> that's the soundmax tumppi
<norm_> you did well
<kkosmo> ok =[
<kkosmo> =] 
<norm_> soundmax is TECHNICALLY an AC97 soundcard
<Tumppi-`> Ill see if I can hear anything via the soundblaster now
<Tumppi-`> so far so good, at least amarok plays through soundblaster already
<Tumppi-`> everything seems to work now =)
<Tumppi-`> internetvideos also play through soundblaster
<norm_> good deal :D
<Tumppi-`> thanks for the help, norm_ =)
<norm_> anytime dude
<norm_> glad it's fixed man
<d0dge> stdin: Thanks for help!
<stdin> d0dge: no problem, when you look at the log file, you want to look at lines starting with "(EE)" those are errors :)
<d0dge> Alright
<d0dge> stdin: Btw, does 'app-defaults' in etc/X11 mean the default settings?
<stdin> d0dge: yeah, they are some defaults for some X apps, like xterm
<waylandbill> is there a way on the CLI to query the files a package installs?
* Jucato forgot the exact command.. digs it up
<stdin> apt-file does that
<stdin> apt-file show package
<Jucato> apt-file isn't installed by default
<stdin> (you need to install it)
<Jucato> but "dpkg -c <.deb>" works too
<ubuntu> can some one discuss/ help  "
<ubuntu> Sound server fatal error:
<ubuntu> cpu overload, aborting
<Jucato> waylandbill: little Kubuntu/Konqueror trick.. use apt:/
<stdin> it's not CLI tho
<waylandbill> yeah.. in Konq... I know about that. :-D
<Pensacola> katapult stopped being a calculator :s
<Jucato> Pensacola: Alt+Space, Ctrl+C, Configure Katapult, Catalogs
<Pensacola> ok thx
<Pensacola> that fixed it
<Pensacola> you guys rock
<dannybuntu> Hello jucato
<Jucato> hello dannybuntu
<dave> anyone here use ffmpeg to do avi -> dvd conversions? need help
<dannybuntu> :) which command do you do to make the fonts red?
<Jucato> dannybuntu: it's automatic, when somebody mentions your nick in the  text
<Jucato> only you will be able to see it
<stdin> dannybuntu: red
<stdin> not red :P
<dannybuntu> :)
<Vluid> hello. does anyone know how to change the query language in kdict? i want to use german.
<dave> anyone help in converting an AVI to DVD format??
<Vluid> dave: tovid or qdvdauthor. second is quite buggy, but when it works its great.
<dave> <Vluid> do they decode AVI files and is tovid in dapper repositories?
<banjo> goodmorning all
<stdin> !info tovid dapper
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in dapper
<banjo> need some help with psp
<dave> <ubotu> Yes just had a check Grrr any other ideas?
<dannybuntu> !info filelight dapper
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<dannybuntu> cool
<Vluid> dave: tovid isnt actually a "program", it is a script. you can easily install it from their page http://tovid.berlios.de/en/
<dave> <banjo> do u mean p2p?
<dave> <Vluid> Oh so what's do??
<stdin> dave: there is also kmediafactory
<stdin> !info kmediafactory dapper
<ubotu> kmediafactory: template based DVD authoring tool for KDE.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2330 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<dave> <vluid> just going there now :)
<Vluid> dave: but i would use qdvdauthor. you can make more sophisticated menus with it
<stdin> there is also devede
<stdin> !devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<stdin> pick and choose what works for you :)
<JOSF> I have problems with an update of libcairo2. How do I recert to my last installed version ?
<dave> <vluid> I'm after a "simple" convert AVI file to dvd compatible format then burn with K3b, not really after menus etc
<bartist> g'day mates
<Vluid> dave: qdvdauthor, devede, tovid, ... ...
<Vluid> dave: install and try them
<bartist> what is the comand to check what is my kernel version
<bartist> ?
<Vluid> but again does anyone know how to chnge the query language in kdict to german.
<chavo> bartist, uname -r
<bartist> chavo it says 2.6.17-10-generic
<bartist> i want to know if its 386 or 686
<dave> do these use ffmpeg or memcode? got ffmpeg but it doesn't know about AVI files and i don't know why!!!
<Vluid> chavo: uname -a
<stdin> !generic | bartist
<Vluid> dave: ?
<ubotu> bartist: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<chavo> -a is all, -r is kernel version
<bartist> Linux bartist-laptop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686
<bartist> i installed 686
<bartist> how can it be it also mention smp?
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<chavo> i think all kernels do smp now
<stdin> bartist: the -generic kernel is for all, and it also has smp built in
<bartist> ok i am rending the article from the bot stdin
<Vluid> bartist: generic!
<bartist> i am reading sorry..
<Vluid> bartist: np
<startswithz> I can't get kde to install the codecs necessary to allow me to watch AVI movies
<bartist> well guys the last days i've been bothering you about my sound problems
<Jucato> !libxine-extracodecs | startswithz
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<ForgeAus> jucato which actual codecs are they?
<bartist> i've discovered that my Intel AC97 sound card with realtek chipset is not supported by edgy
<ForgeAus> avi what else?
<startswithz> well I can see the libxine codecs in adept installer but they are no selectable
<bartist> however it worked with dapper
<bartist> so I am going to install dapper
<Jucato> startswithz: you need to enable multiverse
<Jucato> !multiverse | startswithz
<ubotu> startswithz: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> ForgeAus: sudo apt-cache show libxine-extracodecs: "This packages just contains the following plugins for xine:* xineplug_decode_faad.so * xineplug_decode_ff.so * xineplug_decode_mad.so
<bartist> !universe | bartist
<ubotu> bartist: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<startswithz> alright cool
<startswithz> thanks guys I just really needed that link
<Alarm> what is getty ?
<JOSF> I have problems with an update of libcairo2. How do I recert to my last installed version ?
<stdin> Alarm: it's what allows you to login to a console
<Alarm> okie . thanks
<Jucato> JOSF: first, "apt-cache policy libcairo2" to list the available versions. take note of the version number (Edgy's default is 1.2.4-1ubuntu2). then try "sudo apt-get install libcairo=1.2.4-1ubuntu2"
<JOSF> Jucato: Thanks a lot!
<translation>  Can some one help regarding sound server?
<Alarm>  does aio/1 and aio/2 have to do with sound ?
<dave> <vuild> i've found that there are 2 type of underlaying programs that do the decoding/encoding they are ffmpeg and mencode to see what i mean
<Alarm> i got a problem with kde. when i close the application , the sound still continues to plays and when i open the application again no picture is displayed. and dont manage to turn of the sound again
<JOSF> Jucato: http://rafb.net/p/lwylFX76.html
<Alarm> what proccess could i try to kill ?
<Jucato> heh this should be a lesson to you to be very careful in adding non-standard repositories...
<Jucato> JOSF: the last one in the list is Ubuntu's
<JOSF> Yes, but it says it can't find it
<JOSF> E: Version 1.2.4-1ubuntu2 for libcairo could not be found.
<startswithz> wht can't I get the xine extra plug ins?
<stdin> JOSF: "1.2.4-1ubuntu2 0" not "1.2.4-1ubuntu2"
<JOSF> oh, ok
<startswithz> the icon is not selectable in adept installer
<stdin> opps, no I was wrong actually
<stdin> JOSF: you could download the deb and install manually
<JOSF> stdin: will try, since this: sudo apt-get install "libcairo=1.2.4-1ubuntu2 0" gives an "not found" error as well
<Jucato> JOSF: don't include the last 0
<stdin> JOSF: are you sure it's "libcairo" not "libcairo2" ?
* Jucato gave the exact command already earlier...
<Jucato> er.. my bad.. the command was wrong :P
* stdin see Jucato did :)
<Jucato> libcairo2...
<Jucato> hehe
* Jucato needs food
<JOSF> I used yours Jucato. There was an error: It is sudo apt-get install libcairo2=1.2.4-1ubuntu2 and not sudo apt-get install libcairo=1.2.4-1ubuntu2 ;-)
<Jucato> yeah. my bad...
<JOSF> oh, yes, ok, anyway, it worked :-)
<Valmarko> ...
<dopez> hello
<dopez> since i've build in a second disc with 2 partitions, only the second partition appears on the desktop as an icon, how do i remove it and why is only the second icon visible ?
<Valmarko> hello
<dopez> (it's not just in the Desktop directory)
<Valmarko> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Valmarko> valmarko
<dvayanu> hi
<dvayanu> can someone give a helpful hint how to run flash on a x86_64?
<dvayanu> within a 64 bit firefox
<stdin> maybe with gnash, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash <<-- Look at the AMD64 section
<dvayanu> thx
<Ayabara> how can I turn off the system beep in kubuntu without deactivating the internal speaker?
<ubuntu> witam wszyskich
<stdin> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> dzieki
<lotusleaf> do the kubuntu.org repos have a specific changelog location (url?)?
<Jucato> !changelogs
<ubotu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin :)
<lotusleaf> Jucato: right, thanks, but sometimes there are updated packages @ kubuntu.org repo which aren't @ ubuntu repo
<lotusleaf> I'll check though and see, thanks ;)
<stdin> hay [StingRay]  :)
<Jucato> lotusleaf: ah... you have to ask Riddell about that...
<lotusleaf> Jucato: gotcha, thx ;)
<[StingRay] > stdin, I made apt-get update and I haven't had any crash problems with wine and tightvnc all day :)
<stdin> [StingRay] : cool, lets just hope it stays like that :)
<[StingRay] > The stupid part with xmodmap remains however. If i use xmodmap .../xmodmap/xmodmap.us on :0 all is fine (I have the correspongin characters on all keystrokes), however if I do it on a tighvnc session every symbol is 3 positions on the left?
<[StingRay] > I have to remake the xmodmap.us and xmodmap.bg by hand,stdin...
<stdin> ouch :P
<Riddell> lotusleaf: they don't
<lotusleaf> Riddell: darn, thx =)
<[StingRay] > stdin, very strange...however I am happy that this can be fixed somehow :)
<stdin> yeah, me too :)
<Ash-Fox> Where does one configure the default value of /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_keepalive_time on bootup?
<meduxa>  <meduxa> hi all: take a look at the apps included in meduxa (although it is a document in spanish you the names of those apps are the original ones)
<meduxa> [12:12]  <meduxa> http://www.grupocpd.com/archivos_documentos/info_meduxa/meduxa_project_released/PloneArticle_view
<meduxa> they are on two .pdf attachment
<stdin> Ash-Fox: maybe add something like this to /etc/rc.local "echo [value]  > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_keepalive_time"
<Ash-Fox> stdin, there was a configuration file in the past todo set this specific option in /etc, but I can't remember what it was.
<Riddell> meduxa: can I add that to Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter?
<Ash-Fox> I'd rather use the 'proper' method
* Jucato recalls a Dot article about this a few weeks back...
<meduxa> yes
<meduxa> do you want me to do something?
<mika__> hey i have a question about KDE teme installation can anyone help me?
<mika__> theme
<meduxa> maybe give you the list in english would be better right?
<stdin> Ash-Fox: it might be /etc/sysctl.conf
<stdin> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Ash-Fox> stdin, ah, thankyou! That's the config :P
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<mika__> its cool i know where to get them but i dont know how to install them, i have looked at a couple of forums and followed their advice but its still not working for me
<stdin> Ash-Fox: heh, I couldn't remember either, had to look around /etc :P
<stdin> mika__: look at the 2nd line from ubotu
<mika__> yeah i am gonna check that out
<Ash-Fox> stdin, yeah, I had been looking in /etc and for some reason it just didn't stand out :P
<Ash-Fox> Anyway.. net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_time was the value if I recall from memory
<Jucato> mika__: check out that last link (CustomizeKubuntu)
<meduxa> Riddell: do you want the list in english?
<mika__> its come up with that the page dosent exist yet :(
<Riddell> meduxa: I don't think it's too important, the app names are the same :)
<meduxa> ok
<Jucato> mika__: let me check
<Jucato> mika__: it exists. are you sure you got it right? (just click on it) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<stdin> ahh, it's the "." at the end of the link
<Jucato> bah silly irc clients :P
<Alarm> the acrobat reader packages , is acrobat , or acroread ?
<mika__> curses!!  thanks
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Jucato> that's better...
<Jucato> Alarm: KPDF :D
<Alarm> !acrobat
<Jucato> j/k... it's acroread, afaik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0.0.ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 22368 kB, installed size 54692 kB (Only available for i386)
<Alarm> Jucato,  it doesnt work fine with some pdfs , thats the one i got. thats why i want to install acrobat reader
<Alarm> so , acroreader is the package
<Alarm> thanks
<Jucato> acroread, not acroreader
<Alarm> yes acroread :)
<Alarm> and acrobat thats what ?
<ForgeAus> grr acrobat :(
<ForgeAus> bloatware from adobe
<Alarm> okie dokie. thanks
<ForgeAus> is there a better alternative? does something like evince do the same job?
<Jucato> what kind of PDF can't KPDF read?
<ForgeAus> kpdf? do I have that?
<ForgeAus> (ie is installed in Kubuntu by default?)
<stdin> don't think it's default, no
<ForgeAus> hehe sounds like it should be added tho :) I like the idea of a kpdf or k ps/eps/pdf multiformat viewer
<Jucato> it is installed by default
<Jucato> K Menu -> Graphics
<stdin> ok, so it is then :P
<Jucato> of course, it is :)
<ForgeAus> yup kewl :)
<Jucato> just not in the place you expect it to be :P
<stdin> wouldn't it be better placed in Utilities ?
<ForgeAus> ahh kpdf does ps as well!
<ForgeAus> awesome
<ForgeAus> ie no need for adobe at all that I can see
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes it does. or if you want a standalone PS reader, there's KGhostView
<ForgeAus> jucato is there any advantage to that over kpdf?
<ForgeAus> (mostly thinking of printing I guess)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I encountered one (just one) PDF that would make kpdf crash, but opened properly in kghostview...
<Jucato> that's the only advantage I could see
<ForgeAus> is kile in any way related to these kinda formats?
<Jucato> kile is for latex afaik
<ForgeAus> yeah latex (ie TeX) but isn't dvi/ps/eps/pdf somehow related to TeX/bibtex etc?
<Jucato> not really sure
<ForgeAus> first of all Tex is typesetting for things like non-standard characters, equations, etc? right?...
* Jucato has no idea...
<Jucato> I'm not into kinky stuff :P
<ForgeAus> rofl well I"m new to it so I was just trying to get an overall picture...
<ForgeAus> oh well
<ForgeAus> thanx aynway
<d0dge> Can't get my KDE running anymore >.<
<d0dge> after installing Nvidia drivers
<ForgeAus> I thought Nvidia were better for linux than ATI (like mine)
<tn-> stdin ?
<d0dge> ForgeAus: Hmm, how can I enable KDE?
<ForgeAus> enable?... um can you get into another desktop like gnome?
<d0dge> ForgeAus: I've tried /etc/init.d/kdm start / reload / restart
<ForgeAus> and download kubuntu desktop or kde-core
<stdin> tn-: yes?
<ForgeAus> ???
<Jucato> d0dge: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<d0dge> Jucato: Stopped X server and installed
<ForgeAus> if oyu can get to a terminal screen/prompt you can probably: sudo dpkg install <insert either of the two packages kde-core or kubuntu-desktop here> ... I think that would work
<tn-> stdin: to you remember my problems about intel-hda sound driver ?
<Jucato> d0dge: nvidia-glx?
<tn-> I have new information :-/
<stdin> tn-: got it to work yet?
<tn-> as I left the computer shut down for a week-end, sound came back alone
<tn-> but it is still fading away with time !
<stdin> tn-: strange, that sounds like a hardware problem for sure
<tn-> I don't know
<tn-> I'm working on embedded linux distros I'm building
<ForgeAus> grrr um how to uninstall mzscheme?
<tn-> and I never saw that kind of behavior
<ForgeAus> its got a service it runs which possibly may have been deleted but it messes with my apt-get
<stdin> tn-: have you tried with another OS (win), and see if it still happens ?
<tn-> couldn't find the time to :(
<tn-> too much work by now
<tn-> I'll try to let my boss touch the computer with is ugly w2k :)
<sadistic_kitten> uh hi, I don't know exactly what happened, but all my personal settings just got messed up and it just reverted to default
<tn-> +h
<stdin> it sounds like one of the connections on the mb aren't right
<sadistic_kitten> is there any way to do something like a system restore?
<sadistic_kitten> I remember doing it before, but I can't remember how
<tn-> I don't know : it's a closed box
<kkosmo> hi somone
<tn-> we didn't even opened it
<kkosmo> have some program to kde that record videos from the desktop
<kkosmo> ?
<stdin> tn-: it could be something as simple as a component isn't soldered correctly
<tn-> well sound wouldn't even work if it was so, no ?
<stdin> kkosmo: recordmydesktop in the repos or "xvidcap" (not in the repso)
<tn-> we're designing our own ARM board and if a component is not well soldered, it simply don't work
<tn-> so I think it would be the same on an intel mobo
<kkosmo> stdin what the respoties of this software
<stdin> tn-: no it would work, but if the solder was loose or something, it may do what you're describing
<tn-> well maybe
<tn-> I'll see with our electronicians :)
<tn-> I'll tell you more later
<tn-> thanks
<tn-> see you later
<stdin> kkosmo: look here http://popey.com/Creating_Screencasts
<sadistic_kitten> stdin, you wanna help me quickly if it's not too much trouble?
<stdin> sadistic_kitten: depends on the problem
<kkosmo> stdin
<sadistic_kitten> do you know how to do something like a system restore?
<kkosmo> its not take a lot of cpu
<kkosmo> ?
<kkosmo> i have not best computer
<stdin> kkosmo: recordmydesktop is better then
<kkosmo> where i can get it
<stdin> sadistic_kitten: unless you backed-up your ~/.kde directory, no
<stdin> !recordmydesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> hmm, 1 sec
<kkosmo> right
<stdin> ok, so it's in the fiesty repos, but not the edgy ones :P
<kkosmo> damn
<sadistic_kitten> argh that sucks so much, I remember doing it on a linux box, and I'm pretty sure it was kubuntu (although it was possible SuSE)
<stdin> kkosmo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<kkosmo> man its for dappar
<kkosmo> ooo
<stdin> sadistic_kitten: afaik there is no system restore feature unless you install one
<kkosmo> down
<sadistic_kitten> bah
<sadistic_kitten> kk thanx anyway
<stdin> everyone learns to backup sooner or later :)
<kkosmo> stdin:
<kkosmo> ?
<kkosmo> you can give me the respoties
<kkosmo> i cant get into the fourm
<kkosmo> i dont register
<tobias_> :)
<tobias_> any1 else here having trouble downloading the supergamer2 iso from torrent?
<markus_> hi... why can't I see more than the home and media folder in kde konqueror when I select the tab "rootfolder"? The same think, when I save a file in firefox or want to search for a program to open with... I am not able to enter the folder /usr/bin for example
<Riddell> meduxa: feel free to join us in #kubuntu-devel to hang out with the developers
<Jucato> !hidden | markus_
<ubotu> markus_: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<markus_> ah, thx :)
<Jucato> markus_: you are still able to enter those. either show hidden files or enter the direct path
<markus_> yes, but it won't work with the file save dialog from firefox, would it?
<Jucato> it would
<Jucato> you can right-click -> Show Hidden Files in Firefox as well (iirc)
<markus_> oh okay, Jucato. it works. thanks a lot :-)
<sahin_h> Hi, I just tried Kubuntu Herd-2. I realized kcontrol acting really weird.
<sahin_h> kcontrol contains only two empty items
<stdin_> for feisty issues #ubuntu+1
<sahin_h> Ok. Thanks.
<Alarm> when opening the proccess table i dont see any process listed and all i can see is at the bottom: 88888Processes, Memory: 8888888 , kb used: 888888  Swap: 888888 . also trying to run ps -x doesnt show any resutls at all. it doesnt respont actually
<Alarm> i had a problem with kdetv application and after closing the application that appeared .
<tobias_> it would be so cool if all the games on linuxgames.com were added to repositories so I could install them with adept :D
<tobias_> is there a gaming repository?
<Newbster> hello
<kkosmo> hi
<Newbster> hi can you tell me how to delete a folder - i cant delete it
<Newbster> its name is .trash-0 and its on another hard disk
<stdin_> what error do you get?
<Newbster> in konqueror its Access denied to /media/hdb/.Trash-0.
<stdin_> what filesystem is it?
<Newbster> stdin: someone told me that it can be deleted through the konsole - its ext3
<stdin_> if it's ext3 then it would need to be deleted by the user that owns it, or by root
<Newbster> stdin: but when i type ls it doesn't show the directory
<Newbster> stdin: ummm.. i own it
<Newbster> i guess...sort of
<stdin_> dot (.name) files/directories are hidden
<stdin_> ls -A will show it
<Newbster> stdin: aight that did it - then?
<stdin_> who owns it? root?
<Newbster> yep
<Newbster> stdin: forgive me coz im a newbster - how do i delete a hidden folder again as root?
<stdin_> Newbster, use "sudo rmdir .Trash-0" if it's emply, or "sudo rm -r .Trash-0" if not
<stdin_> Newbster, in Konqueror you can just do View -> Show hidden files
<syfer83> d
<Newbster> stdin: the hdd is making crunch crunch sounds
<stdin_> it's probably because it's being accessed
<Newbster> stdin: w00t it worked!
<Newbster> stdin: thank you thank you thank you
<stdin_> heh, no problem :)
<Newbster> =] 
<syfer83> stop
<syfer83> !stop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Newbster> !kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Newbster> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<tobias_> I was wondering if the wine in adept is the latest, its called "0.9.9" while on the wine homepage it is called "0.9.29"
<tobias_> ?
<Newbster> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stdin_> tobias_, it's not the latest, but it's the most stable on ubuntu
<tobias_> aah
<tobias_> cool
<tobias_> stdin: does it work?
<stdin_> depends what you mean by "work"
<tobias_> hehe
<tobias_> I want to play heroes 3
<tobias_> or four
<stdin_> have a look on the wine application database, on the wine website
<tobias_> is it like i write "wine setup.exe" and it installs just like in evil xdows
<drarem> can I disable the touchpad on my laptop, or at least decrease the sensitivity?  I'm using an external mouse
<tobias_> ok
<tobias_> thanx
<stdin_> np
<tobias_> Im gettin wine tralala, gonna waste my time.. :D
<Newbster> tobias: you like fantasy turn based games? try battle for wesnoth
<Newbster> tobias: some versions of Heroes might work
<Newbster> tobias: here check this out
<Newbster> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=394
<ForgeAus> hmm heroes of might and magic uner wine... thats interesting
<Newbster> havent played that though for ages
<kkosmo> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icheyne> does anyone here use a Radeon 9250 or other 92** card?
<kkosmo> hi somone can help me how i can
<kkosmo> install ietab
<kkosmo> in linux
<stdin_> ietab?
<kkosmo> extanison for firefox
<dope> how do i access and edit the user list from the console?
<stdin_> kkosmo: is that the one to open a internet explorer tab?
<kkosmo> yes
<stdin_> dope: depends what you want to do, to vesw users look at /etc/passwd, to add users user adduser
<dope> i need to edit a password
<stdin_> dope: for a user who isn't you?
<tobias_> is it possible to make my main partition bigger?
<dope> i'm logging in as root
<dope> cause i forgot the pw to my account
<tobias_> I got a biig partition, and I got a small main partition
<alcopop> anyone know if GParted LiveCD is easy for a beginner to use for diskimage making ?
<alcopop> i understand it uses dd
<stdin_> dope: use "passwd username"
<dope> alcopop: yea it's fairly simple
<stdin_> kkosmo, why do you want it, IE is only for windows
<tobias_> my small main partition only has 7 gigs so the best would be to merge my giant partition with my small default installation partition, but is it possible without deleting any files?
<alcopop> cuz ppl were telling me 'dd' is hard for beginners to use
<kkosmo> damn
<kkosmo> windows dont work on my computer
<kkosmo> and
<kkosmo> my brother
<dope> stdin_: i don't quite understand
<kkosmo> want to enter to site that soppurted only in windows
<stdin_> dope: you are logged in as root?
<dope> correct
<dope> and i'm in that file
<dope> and i see my username
<tobias_> what is kubuntus version of pqmagic?
<stdin_> kkosmo: complain to the website, or you can try installing IE in wine
<kkosmo> i dont have time to complain to the website
<stdin_> dope: to set a password, you don't use that file
<tobias_> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dope> oh
<stdin_> dope: just use the cammand "passwd [username] "
<dope> well what file do i use then?
<stdin_> dope, you don't use any file
<dope> ah nice
<dope> thx
<stdin_> np
<dope> i just got a little confused
<stdin_> the /etc/passwd files stores usernames, not passwords (anymore)
<tobias_> wow
<tobias_> if I use qparted and resize my extended partition, will it affect my linux-swap or my ext3 partition inside that extended partition?
<tobias_> !qparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias_> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<tobias_> dxmn
<stdin_> reside the logical partitions, if you change the extended one, you could damage the partitions inside it
<stdin_> *resize
<tobias_> but the logical partitions doesnt have the option to rezise
<tobias_> except the swap partiton
<tobias_> but thats only one gig
<tobias_> I want my giant 30 gig to be 20 and to put that extra space in my dev/hda1
<tobias_> so I can play games
<tobias_> :)
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> but
<kkosmo> in wine
<stdin_> try gparted, and make sure you arent using the disk
<kkosmo> why the internet explorer
<kkosmo> jumping
<tobias_> aha
<kkosmo> flickring
<kkosmo> ?
<kkosmo> i can fix it
<tobias_> I must unmount it first then, will resizing it delete the data on it, or is it trouble free like partitionmagic?
<stdin_> kkosmo: I don't know, I don't use wine
<kkosmo> ok
<stdin_> kkosmo: maybe ask in #winehq
<Newbster> kkosmo: i think it is universal it happens to me too when i tried ies4linux
<tobias_> wow
<tobias_> there is a #winehq
<tobias_> nice
<tobias_> XD
<kkosmo> i can fix it
<stdin_> tobias_, if you only have 1 disk, and you are booted from it, use a live CD to repartition
<kkosmo> newbster
<kkosmo> ?
<tobias_> aha
<Newbster> kkosmo: yes?
<tobias_> thanx stdin
<kkosmo> how
<kkosmo> ?
<stdin_> tobias_: no problem :)
<tobias_> now to find my ubuntu cd ;)
<tobias_> kubuntu even
<Newbster> kkosmo: sorry man, i dont know
<stdin_> there is a gparted cd too :)
<tobias_> I probably borrowed it to some lucky people
<Newbster> kkosmo: theres not much news in ies4linux website either
<os2mac> is there anyone here from "the company"
<os2mac> I would REALLY like to be able to use my wireless nick in the upcoming version of Kubuntu without having to use an additional software. I am not a programmer. I am willing however to install the current (or additional test builds) on my computer to allow for feedback of trouble shooting
<os2mac> I have a Broadcom NIC and BCM43xx-fw doesn't install correctly on my machine when I use the current herd CD.
<vge> os2mac: welcome to i hate broadcom club
<os2mac> I have gone beyond that... I am willing to do what ever it takes to make it happen.
<os2mac> including installing software that I know doesn't work to allow for a development testing platform.
<Newbster> like windows
<os2mac> I am a UNIX admin. I need to use some form of *NIX at home because it's frustrating to me to switch back and forth from work to home. but I am NOT a programmer.
<Newbster> !kilpper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kilpper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Newbster> !klipper
<os2mac> !klipper
<ubotu> klipper: clipboard utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 271 kB, installed size 940 kB
<tek_> hey
<Newbster> thanks
<Newbster> !krfb
<ubotu> krfb: Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 921 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<Newbster> wow this exclamation point thing is amazing
<Newbster> !kwin
<ubotu> kwin: the KDE window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 997 kB, installed size 3284 kB
<Newbster> hmmm what if i try this
<Newbster> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Newbster> loool
<Newbster> !billgates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about billgates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin_> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Newbster> oops ok sorry
<stdin_> just keeps the channel open for support requests :)
<Newbster> but you have to admit ubotu does a pretty fine job compared to the faqs at ubuntu
<Newbster> fast reliable information
<chih> hi
<tibbar> !smb tibbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb tibbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tibbar> !sambazasmb tibbar
<stdin> !samba | tibbar
<ubotu> tibbar: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tibbar> thanks
<stdin> np :)
<shanky> good afternoon
<tobias_> does wine 0.9.29 work with kubuntu?
<tobias_> wine 0.9.9 is crap
<kkosmo> damn
<kkosmo> i faild
<kkosmo> to install internet explorer
<kkosmo> its too bad
<Newbster> what version kkosmo?
<kkosmo> not in wine
<tobias_> check out the winehq page for compability issues with internet explorer, I remember seeing it listed there which version works
<kkosmo> in les4linx
<kkosmo> what i need to install 6
<kkosmo> or 5
<kkosmo> ?
<tobias_> it says on the winehq page I guess
<kkosmo> damn my brother
<tobias_> ooh
<kkosmo> wait to that
<kraut> moin
<Newbster> kkosmo: i will try too after i install swiftfox plug inx
<Newbster> s
<kkosmo> what
<kkosmo> swiftfox
<kkosmo> ?
<Newbster> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kkosmo> !recordmydesktop
<Newbster> er...ok its a firefox which is more customized for your processor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkosmo> ok
<kkosmo> and he can run sites for internet explorer
<kkosmo> shit
<Newbster> well no
<kkosmo> what i do now
<Newbster> which site do you want to go to?
<kkosmo> livegoal
<kkosmo> its israli site
<Newbster> lemme check
<kkosmo> my brother
<kkosmo> not
<kkosmo> me
<Newbster> what url?
<kkosmo> www.livegoal.co.il
<kkosmo> the site is work
<kkosmo> but in side its need to show games
<kkosmo> but it not
<shanky> after edit /etc/hostname must I reboot?
<shanky> I'm trying to update from dapper to edgy using update-manager
<kkosmo> newbster
<kkosmo> you do it
<kkosmo> ?
<Newbster> kkosmo: i cant read it
<kkosmo> i know
<kkosmo> but in side
<shanky> I have a problem with gethostbyname so I have to change my hostname
<kkosmo> you get a game scors
<kkosmo> 0-0
<kkosmo> 1-0
<kkosmo> no right
<Newbster> ok i will try for you i will install ies4linux
<tobias_> oh btw
<stuffid> hello...all...
<tobias_> firefox can emulate internet exploder
<tobias_> so that the site thinks ur using internet explorer any version u want
<tony_> hello...having a problem...azureus was working fine...than it crashed for some reason and now everytime it starts up it immediately shuts down...I don't understand
<TheGateKeeper> there is a firefox extension for that
<tobias_> yupp
<kkosmo> what the name
<kkosmo> i try that
<tobias_> kkosomo: i think its default in the program, let me check
<tony_> can anyone help out or point to a place where I can find the answer...thanks so much
<kkosmo> how much problems i have
<kkosmo> damn
<TheGateKeeper> kkosmo,  User Agent Switcher
<TheGateKeeper> google for that
<K-Ryan> !azureus | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<K-Ryan> You can try there
<tony_> i will thanks
<K-Ryan> Otherwise a restart might do it
<K-Ryan> I had a problem like that with a different program.
<K-Ryan> Restarting fixed it
<tobias_> kkosmo: actually its konqueror that comes with automatic "pretending to be any browser" function
<shanky> any idea about the hostname?
<tobias_> kkosmo: you just push the "tools" menu item and u will se it on the bottom
<mikki> how do i view  a .daa file ?
<tobias_> kkosmo: probably the addon for firefox will let u see more pages since firefox seems to read pages better sometimes
<tobias_> kkosmo: I dont know about that one tho, but konqueror might work fine so try that first :)
<kkosmo> i try
<kkosmo> but its not work
<kkosmo> shit
<slestak> ive been having problems for +1 week wrt us repositories.  failed downloads, name resolution, all other apps are fine.  i switched one laptop to use ca repositories and all is well.  are the us repos down or overused, or misconfiogured?  is there a status page from canonical or some way to see system-wide repo status?
<tobias_> humf
<K-Ryan> slestak, I'm new but I
<K-Ryan> am in the US and my repos are working fine.
<tobias_> is there a difference between how I add repositories in kubuntus adept and synaptic?
<K-Ryan> as long as you add it correctly and in the right file, it shouldn't
<slestak> tobias_: results should b the same, but the tools are a little different
<tobias_> cant find the new wine files even tho I added the "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main" rep
<K-Ryan> !wine | tobias_
<ubotu> tobias_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tobias_> k-ryan: me knows
<mikki> how do i view  a .daa file ?
<tobias_> k-ryan: my question is more connected to adept
<K-Ryan> tobias_ Just making sure
<Newbster> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<K-Ryan> tobias_: if it doesn't work from synaptic, try it with Adept
<K-Ryan> I did it that way and the repo worked
<tobias_> should I replace the "main" part with "universe multiverse" ? in adept of course, I like adept :)
<tobias_> aha
<K-Ryan> I think you are supposed to
<tobias_> I am, cool
<K-Ryan> I'll check the wine page
<K-Ryan> nope,  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<tobias_> k-ryan but that is for synaptic
<tobias_> k-ryan it doesnt say how it works in adept
<K-Ryan> By Adept you mean the Add/Remove Programs?
<tobias_> adept is a nice package manager just like synaptic
<tobias_> just I like adept better
<Xera> synaptic is better imo
<Xera> faster, stabler
<K-Ryan> I have Adept for package managing
<tobias_> xera: I think adept is prettier
<Xera> lol
* K-Ryan shrugs.
<tobias_> :)
<Newbster> pretty
<uranos> wenas
<uranos> como andamos
<Xera> !foreign
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foreign - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tobias_> lol
<uranos> hi
<Xera> !ew > uranos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ew - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> oops
<Xera> !es > uranos
<Xera> XD
<tobias_> pretty is good! we want the xsoft users to have a safe arrival
<Xera> um
<K-Ryan> Xera you mean...
<K-Ryan> !es | uranos
<ubotu> uranos: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Xera> yes
<Xera> lol
<K-Ryan> ;)
<tobias_> what is the wine package from deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main called in adept?
<tobias_> or synaptic
<K-Ryan> wine?
<K-Ryan> im pretty sure
<tobias_> !adept tobias_
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<tobias_> damn
<tobias_> no help file
<Jucato> K-Ryan: | <nick> pipes the message to <nick>, making it appear in here. '>' sends the message in a pm
<Newbster> can anyone tell me why this happens when i do a 'sudo apt-get install wine' WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<K-Ryan> Ah, so either works
<Jucato> K-Ryan: yep
<K-Ryan> Thanks jucato
<Jucato> Newbster: it means that you need a key to authenticate/verify that the source is a trusted source
<Jucato> unfortunately, the wine website doesn't give that key...
<Newbster> so you mean to say that i could not be sure if my wine installation is good?
<K-Ryan> I think regardless it's Wine
<Jucato> not really
<Jucato> Newbster: it just means that the system doesn't know that you allowed this new repository to be added
<K-Ryan> But that's just what I think, don't quote me on it.
<Newbster> ok thanks
<Newbster> K-Ryan: lol
<K-Ryan> =P
<tobias_> where can I find more cool repositories?
<tobias_> Specifically GAMES! yay!
<K-Ryan> Yeah the package is just called wine
<tobias_> I found it :)
<Jucato> tobias_: Ubuntu has around 20,000 packages in its repositories...
<K-Ryan> Yeah you just need to look through them
<tobias_> it seems that adept removed the stupid old version of wine that was previously offered
<K-Ryan> Or get the tags to work, I can't drag them from the availible =(
<tobias_> and just replaced it with the new one
<tobias_> I forgot to look at first.
<K-Ryan> tobias_ you can go for the abuse package
<K-Ryan> side scroller shoot em up
<tobias_> k-ryan: oh cool :)
<tobias_> k-ryan I will
<Jucato> Newbster: download the GPG file from http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/ then, in the directory where you downloaded it, run "sudo apt-key add <GPG file>"
<K-Ryan> i played it on windows going to test it on here now
<K-Ryan> let you know if it's good =P
<Newbster> its like duke nukem the other way around
<Newbster> you look like predator
<tobias_> lol it sounds cool
<tobias_> Im gonna try
<Newbster> jucato: ok i will dl it after i install ies4linux
* Dr_willis hides at the mention of ie4linux
<Newbster> lol
<Newbster> im doing it for kkosmo
<Newbster> who is also doing it for his brutha
<K-Ryan> yeah tobias_ abuse is worth getting
<Newbster> kkosmo: still there man?
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> OT: anyone here happens to have a sat receiver?
<[StingRay] > stdin, can you please tell me if I can edit the default commands for changing of language layouts in  Control Center ->Regional & Accessability-> Keyboard Layout
<[StingRay] > You can see the commands at the bottom, but cannot change them, stdin.
<ringtone> hi all
<ringtone> somebody can help
<ringtone> me
<K-Ryan> If you tell us the problem, maybe someone can =P
<ringtone> k ryan..
<mpathy> Hi there.. I want to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu.. But I have to know if all things I want to have are available or usable there the same way or with similar programs!
<ringtone> if i want to get update my kubuntu software
<ringtone> what the right command must i type in console ?
<K-Ryan> mpathy for the most part everything you use on ubuntu can be used on kubuntu and vice versa
<K-Ryan> ringtone do you mean upgrade to 6.10, or normal updates?
<ringtone> no system update
<K-Ryan> system update, I'm not sure I know what you mean
<ringtone> but, only want to download software
<mpathy> 1. Clicking on Calendar, enter sth., get remindend (like with evolution) 2. some hw stats (like temperature etc.) in the taskbar http://computertemp.berlios.de/ 3. tv programm via the taskbar like with onTV
<ringtone> apt-get update ?
<ringtone> like this ?
<K-Ryan> Like that?
<mpathy> and other little gimmicks, that I really wouldnt miss..
<K-Ryan> type sudo apt-get update
<ringtone> k-ryan : can I private messange u
<K-Ryan> mpathy you should be able to get similar programs if not use the same ones
<K-Ryan> sure ringtone
<K-Ryan> However I'm not too experienced with this, only been using this for 2 days or so.
<mpathy> K-Ryan: Are Gnome Taskbar-Applets compatible with KDE?
<Newbster> !kontact | mpathy
<ubotu> kontact: KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1574 kB, installed size 3400 kB
<ringtone> register ?
<K-Ryan> mpathy I think so, I haven't tried taskbar-applets
<K-Ryan> But I know the normal programs are.
<Newbster> !korganizer | mpathy
<ubotu> korganizer: KDE personal organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1530 kB, installed size 4596 kB
<mpathy> Newbster: I know what Kontact is.. I want to now if under KDE I have the same great task applet functionality like in Gnome
<Newbster> !superkaramba | mpathy
<ubotu> mpathy: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<ringtone> ryan : why if i login as user $ and type su
<Kaljakoppa> Hi, could somebody assist me with the installation (I'm running a live CD)?
<ringtone> password : .....
<mpathy> Newbster: I also know what Superkaramba is
<ringtone> this error messange
<K-Ryan> Kaljakoppa I'll help just give me one second
<K-Ryan> ringtone type it exactly like this without quotes "sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> !sudo | ringtone
<ubotu> ringtone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mpathy> Read my messages.. My question where spectific about the taskbar
<mpathy> ;)
<K-Ryan> then just type in your password
<Newbster> mpathy: yes you can add applets to the kde taskbar
<mpathy> Newbster: I also know THAT *sigh* ;)
<Newbster> mpathy: sorry i dunno much about gnome :)
<mpathy> Hmm.. Seems I am faster when I try it myself in a VMware image ;)
<Newbster> mpathy: what I know is KDE ROX!
<drarem> who is 10.96.240.1
<Kaljakoppa> My problem with the installation of Kubuntu 7.04 32-bit Herd #2 that after the keyboard selection (pressing next) the screen goes mad
<drarem> ?
<K-Ryan> Sory, internet kicked.
<Jucato> !feisty | Kaljakoppa
<ubotu> Kaljakoppa: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<K-Ryan> Wow, what is with these names...
<K-Ryan> Dapper, edgy, breezy, feisty...
<Jucato> you forgot hoary and warty
<K-Ryan> Are you serious?
<Newbster> lol
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<K-Ryan> (I listed the ones I knew about)
<Jucato> serious
<Newbster> hi blue
<Jucato> Warty Warthog, Hoary Hedgehog, Breezy Badger, Dapper Drake, Edgy Eft, Feisty Fawn
<K-Ryan> o.O
<Newbster> jucato - resident specialist
* Jucato is not
<BluesKaj> who comes up with these silly titles ?
<K-Ryan> Someone playing WoW
<Jucato> sabdfl
<Newbster> self appointed benevolent dictator for life
<Newbster> lol
<Jucato> yes
<Newbster> hey thats mark shuttleworth
<BluesKaj> benevolent dictator = a contradiction in terms
<Jucato> yes
<Kaljakoppa> Seems a little bit quiet channel for Feisty there, but what could cause the screen go mad?
<Kaljakoppa> I changed "vesa" to "nv" already
<Kaljakoppa> With different resolution
<K-Ryan> bad cd?
<Jucato> Kaljakoppa: unfortunately, those people in there would be the ones who would best know about it
<Kaljakoppa> I don't think it is a bad CD
<K-Ryan> Just throwing it out there
<Kaljakoppa> AMD64 installation worked "fine", but I decided to change because of the obvious difficulties with the 64-bit
<Kaljakoppa> I would use Edgy if it only worked (Core 2 Duo, Intel G965)...
<Newbster> jucato: please educate me for a moment
<Newbster> i want to know the process for installing stuff
<Jucato> ??
<Newbster> jucato: so first off wget downloads the program right?
<Newbster> jucato: tar decompresses it
<Jucato> Newbster: er.. depends... you should always look for the program in the repositories first
<Newbster> jucato: ok so what does ./ do?
<Jucato> take this pattern when looking for software: Repositories -> .deb made for Ubuntu -> general .deb for Debian-based distros -> source code
<Newbster> jucato: actually i want to remove ies4linux and i dont know where it put itself
<Newbster> jucato: all i know is that i did these:
<Newbster> wget http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<Newbster> tar zxvf ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<Newbster> cd ies4linux-*
<Newbster> ./ies4linux
<Jucato> '.' means "this current directory". '/' means (in this case) "directory or folder". "./configure" means "run the executable file named 'configure' which is located in this directory"
<Newbster> jucato: amazing how i can do stuff without really understanding what i did
<Jucato> in that case, it's telling the system to run the ies4linux installer, which is found in the directory that you are currently in
<Jucato> which is not really wise in all cases...
<Jucato> Newbster: *never* run this command "sudo rm -rf /" and I mean never!
<Newbster> jucato: i guess... ok i wont run that cmd...so if i want to remove it i can just delete the files that it created and downloaded?
<Jucato> Newbster: ies4linux will install everything in a hidden directory in your home folder (~/.ies4linux). It will not touch any system files (that's why you don't need to run it as root). if you want to remove it, just delete that folder
<jontec> anyone know about mod_proxy? there's no package for it in the repo...
<Newbster> jucato: i see, so if we compare it to windows - the home folder is like Program Files, right?
<Jucato> Newbster: nope
<Jucato> there is no direct comparison between the Windows file system heirarchy and Linux's
<Jucato> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<Newbster> jucato: that explains my conundrum - i dont know where to put where
<Jucato> Newbster: because in most cases, you don't have to know.
<Jucato> that's what package managers do for you
<Newbster> jucato: package manager = add / remove programs
<Jucato> Newbster: that's a package manager frontend (GUI app). but yeah, you could consider that, in simple terms...
<Jucato> Add/Remove is a sort of simplified and prettified version of the Adept Manager
<Newbster> pretty
<Newbster> jucato: i see, so even if i install using the CLI - i can also remove it by using adept
<Jucato> (but technically, the package manager in Ubuntu and Debian-based systems is DPKG...but that might be too much info for now...)
<Jucato> Newbster: depends
<Jucato> for example, ies4linux, can't be removed with apt-get or Adept
<Newbster> jucato: it can't?
<Jucato> it can't. because you didn't use the package manager (adept or apt-get or dpkg) to install it
<Newbster> jucato: yep ur right i just tried
<Newbster> jucato: so deleting the hidden folder in the home directory would do it? i thought the home directory was only 4 settings
<pip`> anyone know what might have happened?... my kubuntu box wont boot at all now. the last things i did before trying to restart my kubuntu box was i clicked something on a webpage and all of a sudden i got like 50 new browser launch icons down on the bottom of my screen & my computer got bogged down, then after my first reboot,  my graphics got all fuzzy looking... so i tried to reboot but now nothing happens when i turn my box on except my cpu fa
<pip`> help helP
<Jucato> Newbster: well, that's a simplified way of looking at it
<Newbster> jucato: thanks man you've been really helpful :)
<Jucato> no problem
* pip` hops on jucato's lap ...
<Newbster> jucato: sometimes the websites just tell you to cut and paste code but users like me just don't get what the codes mean or do
<Jucato> pip`: sorry... no idea about it...
* pip` hopes he didnt loose a mobo
<pip`> :(
<hatta> Newbster, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<bipolar> pip`: why did you loose it? did it run away?
<pip`> well i wont give a signal to my monitor now
* bipolar pretends to be slashdot grammer nazi
<pip`> but my cpu fan does turn on
* pip` didnt think virus were a problem in linux
<bipolar> haha
<bipolar> pip`: what did you do just before it stopped booting
<pip`> :(
<pip`> the last things i did before trying to restart my kubuntu box was i clicked something on a webpage and all of a sudden i got like 50 new browser launch icons down on the bottom of my screen & my computer got bogged down, then
<pip`> then after my first reboot,  my graphics got all fuzzy looking... so i tried to reboot but now nothing happens when i turn my box on except my cpu fan turns on, no signal at all to the screen
<waylandbill> your video card may have failed.
<bipolar> pip`: the web browser thing is unrelated. sounds like your video card burned up
<pip`> it was an onboard gigabyte mobo about a year old
<pip`> ohh noo
<waylandbill> if its a desktop and if the case allows it, use a plugin video card.
<pip`> i was also getting errors whenever i tried to install packages using adept
<Newbster> hatta: wow thats a long read
<pip`> yes i can try my spare addon video card
<pip`> i guess
<Jucato> Newbster: tldp.org has a lot of good reads for Linux. some are newbie oriented. maybe you'd want to take a peek sometime, since you're not like the other newbies :)
<Newbster> i managed to finish the introduction lol
<hatta> learning the shell isn't exactly easy, but doing the work to build the mental models so you understand what's happening pays off greatly
* Jucato wouldn't immediately recommend advanced bash scripting at this level though...
<mick666> hello
<fre> joooo
<fre> cvakes???
<fre> wie kent er hier wa van linux???
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* waylandbill didn't know what language that was. :-)
<Newbster> german i suppose
<K-Ryan> I think so
<Newbster> which reminds me kopete has some nice plugins that enable instant translation
<K-Ryan> instant?
<K-Ryan> That's not really possible is it? Considering the grammar structure of languages vary.
<Newbster> yes thats why the translations usually are lopsided
<waylandbill> and sometimes entertaining.
<K-Ryan> I wouldn't really call that translation
<K-Ryan> Just kind of swapping words...
<Newbster> specifically for languages where it is common to put the predicate before the subject
<Newbster> that would be a more accurate description
<Newbster> but given the number of people who are bilingual and show interest in this field, it would be possible in the near future
<Newbster> so instead of 'swapping words' they can 'swap phrases or sentences'
<K-Ryan> But it would still be off
<K-Ryan> Everyone speaks different, individually I mean.
<hatta> machine translation is AI-complete
<yogi> Riddell: The POP filters in KMail 1.9.5 are STILL completely inoperable.  (I first reported this when Dapper was still in beta.)
<hatta> even talented humans can't translate things perfectly
<Riddell> yogi: is this likely to be a kubuntu specific problem?
<hatta> for further reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Ton_beau_de_Marot
<yogi> Riddell: I honestly don't know, Sir!  I DO know that the POP filters worked in the Breezy distro...
<Riddell> yogi: it's probably worth asking on #kontact if it's a general issue
<yogi> Riddell:Very well... I will check there, too.  I will get back to you on the negative.
<yogi> Riddell:Thank you, SIr.
<hanseatix> #mkbw
* Riddell isn't knighted
<linux_den> any way to get w32codecs for kubuntu
<yogi> linux_den:Restricted Formats page.
<K-Ryan> !adonthell
<ubotu> adonthell: A 2D graphical roleplaying game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4.cvs.20050813-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 249 kB, installed size 916 kB
<linux_den> where do i find that
<waylandbill> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yogi> linux_den: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-848295cba1b3591a4b4a0dbea5844fd5d2894b6b
<yogi> linux_den:That is where I got it all set up for the last three versions
<linux_den> thank you
<Newbster> K-ryan: "It would still be off" Agreed, though attempts to create such a software would be continuosly made of course
<K-Ryan> It would never be perfect =P
<Newbster> as all human endeavors ;)
<K-Ryan> The only way to effectively translate would be to limit the amount of phrases that you would be able to say. ie. preset phrases
<Newbster> like: "get chair"
<Newbster> or sudo delete [file name] 
<K-Ryan> No as in things like "Good game!" or "Play again?"
<Dr_willis> Final Fantasy online can do that K-Ryan  :)
<mick666> excuse me
<Newbster> lol
<K-Ryan> I've seen it done before, I'm just saying that's the only way for perfect translation.
<mick666> can i work for Canonical in Italy?
<mick666> do you know something?
<Newbster> is there a Canonical in Italy?
<K-Ryan> If you attempted to take normal everyday chat and translate it perfectly, you would end up with preset phrases
<K-Ryan> And nobody would have their own personality to express.
<K-Ryan> Or be able to anyway
<mick666> yes there is
<Newbster> Just like pc speak
<Newbster> add emoticons then
<Dr_willis> :)
<K-Ryan> But everyone would sound the same
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<K-Ryan> Plus or minus an emoticon
<Newbster> er...download personalized themes?
<K-Ryan> So you would have 200 other people using the same theme as you anyway =P
<K-Ryan> Unless you made your own translation setup for a theme that is
* Dr_willis uses the Cylon Warrior Theme.
<tobias_> if I boot the kubuntu cd, can I change the size of my partitions and put space from one partition to another without deleting data?
<Newbster> K-Ryan: anyway, you are right - there can be no perfect translation - its a linguistic and philosophical fact
<K-Ryan> I know, I just wanted to make sure you understood why =P
<HymnToLife> tobias_, yes, though it's always wise to save important data before, just in case
<K-Ryan> tobias_ as long as you are moving unused space
<pip`> welp my mobo is looking deader n deader by the minute... swapping video cards doesnt fix it... next i guess i should try swapping ram
<tobias_> kool
<tobias_> thanx
<K-Ryan> Np
<pip`> :((
<hamzor> hello
<hamzor> i need little help
<hamzor> with nvidia drivers
<K-Ryan> Hey would you guys reccomend getting....
<K-Ryan> !aegis-virus-scanner
<ubotu> aegis-virus-scanner: A virus scanner for Linux/Unix systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 144 kB
<K-Ryan> Just in case?
<hamzor> when i try to install Nvidia 64bit drivers i get error = "Unable to find the system utility please check ld"
* pip` didnt think viri were a problem in linux
<K-Ryan> They aren't
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  just in case of what?
<K-Ryan> I don't know
<Dr_willis> :)
* K-Ryan goes back and unchecks request install.
<pip`> haha
<Dr_willis> Only use ive seen for virus scanners in linux - is to scan your ftp/downloads and other things for windows virusisisisis.
* pip` *huggles* K-R a bit..
<Dr_willis> or to work with your email/other servers
<slougi> hey all, someone wanna help me out a bit with zeroconf? when I run mdns-scan in a console it finds all the services, but the kde zeroconf:/ ioslave is not working. any ideas on how to fix this?
<Dr_willis> again - to scan for files with windows viruses..
<waylandbill> let the windows friends scan them themselves. ;-)
<pip`> Dr, what might cause the problem i just had right before my screen went fuzzy & now i got no monitor signal on boot, before that happened i had a bunch(50) of browser icons popping up at bottom of my screen after i clicked on a weblink ?
<Dink> Anyone know if you can increase the scroll buffer / history in konsole ??
<pip`> paging Dr_willis paging Dr_willis  :)
<Dr_willis> pip`,  you had firefox or konqueror - web surfing and got a bunch of popup ads/sites? now X wont load?
<hamzor> anyone how can help me with my problem plz /q me
<pip`> i might have had both browsers on, but i know i had atleast firefox on
<PupenoR> Was Amarok's support for gstreamer removed in Kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> i cant think of anything running the browser as a user. could do to mess up X.
<Dr_willis> pip`,  now you cant even get to the KDM login screen?
<pip`> now my mobo wont send signal to my monitor at all, but my cpu fan does turn on
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: it won't even boot. I told him his video card is probably done for. The browser issue was probably unrelated.
<linux_den> what program can i use to play quicktime files
<pip`> after i tried to reboot
<linux_den> Please
<Dr_willis> I agree with you waylandbill .
<pip`> its not my video card i just swapped them out
<Dr_willis> pip`,  can you even get to the BIOS settings? see the memorycount/stuff ?
<JosefK> pip`: does it POST?
<pip`> no
<Dr_willis> Yea the 'POST' messages..
<pip`> no post
<pip`> no signal
<pip`> to monitor
<waylandbill> does it beep the internal speaker?
<Dr_willis> That sounds like got some hardware issue. or cable problem then.
<JosefK> pip`: try swapping most of your RAM sticks out, try them in various combinations in different slots
<pip`> yes, i switched out my ram chips as well
<JosefK> pip`: all of them?
<JosefK> pip`: mind, it would still beep like crazy if you had no RAM sticks in there
<pip`> well i tried diff combos using the 2 ramchips that were in there
<pip`> i still need to tried a new ramchip i guess
<Dr_willis> may want to try a new monitor...
<pip`> well my monitor seems good cuz thats what im using now
<K-Ryan> Guys, every half hour to an hour Kubuntu freezes and I have to restart, any idea what might cause it?
<pip`> off my other box
<Dr_willis> but if the pc isent even beeping - that sounds bad...
<Dr_willis> but it could be a loose cable, or somthing
<JosefK> indeed Dr_willis, does it beep if you try to switch it on with on RAM in?
<hamzor> Dr_willis could  you help me with my problem with nvidia drivers
<pip`> well i dont hear any beeping but then i dont have my sound connected either
<K-Ryan> the pc speaker would beep
<waylandbill> from the internal speaker
<JosefK> *no RAM
<pip`> i think i pulled out the pc speaker last year
<Dr_willis> hamzor,  i dont use 64bit disrto stuff.. I dont see the point in it at this time. Theres too many little issues.
<pip`> hmm
<JosefK> oh :/
<K-Ryan> Got too anoyying?
<waylandbill> :-O
<pip`> yea
<K-Ryan> I knew it =P
<JosefK> pip`: 'sudo rmmod pcspkr' - a less destructive option
<pip`> heh
<hamzor> can you say where to get binutils
<hamzor> i think im missing it
<Dr_willis> Heck most little speakers are built onto the MB these days.
<K-Ryan> built in, but still plugged in
<K-Ryan> pull the wire and it won't play
<hamzor> i solved it :D
<pip`> well let me try listening for beeps
<JosefK> pip`: one single, relatively short beep indicates everything's fine
<pip`> k
<K-Ryan> That's why my computer beeps on startup?
<JosefK> pip`: iirc it's always three for RAM, not sure about VGA issues though
<K-Ryan> I thought it was to bother me...
* Dr_willis  pinches K-Ryan 
<K-Ryan> I've been through so much with this computer it's not funny
<Dr_willis> thats to bother you. :)
<pip`> no beeps but the cpufan is on
<pip`> :(
<K-Ryan> Well now we know it isn't your cpufan causing the trouble
<K-Ryan> =P
<JosefK> hmm, the CPU fan comes on just when the motherboard has power, doesn't indicate success/failure
<Dr_willis> cpufan on - tells ya that at least the Powersupply isent totally dead. :)
<Dr_willis> part of the PS could be dead.
<K-Ryan> Can you hear the hard drives start to spin?
<pip`> yes i can hear the drives
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<fuel> hi how can i export the paths when kubuntu boots up ??? its not reading the .profile in my home.... any other way?
<Dr_willis> fuel,  normally the .bash_profile and .bashrc are used.. not .profile
<fuel> oh! i recently migrated from suse.......and it was .profile there
<pip`> how easy is it in kubuntu to get into a video loop that might hurt the mobo or video card in general ?
<Dr_willis> pip`,  next to impossible id say
<pip`> ahh ok, so even a virus cudnt cause that kinda problem? ok
<Dr_willis> its hard to do anything that can damage the  hardware.. (short of overclocking)
<fuel> i installed sun' java
<pip`> ahh ok
<fuel> how do i remove gij ???? its not allowing me to do showing some dependency
<Dr_willis> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<K-Ryan> Anyone know what would cause Kubuntu to freeze every hour or so and require a reboot?
<Dr_willis> fuel,  ive never had to remove that to get java working.
<pip`> guess its just a coincidence i got all those annoying browser popups just before my problem
<fuel> no the fact is gij and sun's are conflicting......... i installed sun's manually
<fuel> from .bin->.deb
<Dr_willis> fuel,  manually? egads... ya could of used the package manager
<pip`> no i gotta shell out $$ for a new p4 mobo :(
<pip`> now
<Dr_willis> pip`,  ive seen comlete Linux box's for $100 US at some electronic places. :)
<K-Ryan> Well you could always get something with minimum spec's then replace it with what you have in your current.
<Dr_willis> heh - a Minimum spec system = 3x what i got now.
<Dr_willis> :)
<hamzor> how to stop and start xserver @ kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Dr_willis what are you running?
<K-Ryan> Hardware wise
<Dr_willis> got an old amd64 at 2.3 ghz
<K-Ryan> Oh you think that's old?
<K-Ryan> I've got a 1.8ghz in mine =(
<K-Ryan> Upgraded everything else though
<JosefK> hamzor: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_willis> its 2+ yrs old. :) i do have a decent video card - and 7 hd's .
<K-Ryan> Mine is 5 years old =P
<Dr_willis> my mythtv box is just a 1.8 ghx
<hamzor> josefK wont work
<K-Ryan> My specs are: 128 vid ram, 512 ram, 410gb of space on 2 HDDs(1 external 1 internal) and my 1.8ghz proccesor
<K-Ryan> Can you tell I upgraded? =P
<Dr_willis> i got 1.25 TB of drive space. :)
<hamzor> mine is amd opteron 146, 2048mb RAM, 2x500Gb, Nvidia 7800GTX
<K-Ryan> i dont need that much
<JosefK> hamzor: well, that stops it - 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' would just do a restart
<hamzor> no
<hamzor> that command dosen`t work on me
<Dr_willis> use 'kdm' not gdm
<JosefK> christ, sorry, forgot which *ubuntu I was in there
<Dr_willis> or perhaps xdm
<Dr_willis> :)
<animimotus> hi
<K-Ryan> That reminds me, why do people say *nix?
<Dr_willis> to mean Unix and its variants
<animimotus> I just want to control my cpu and hdd temperatures, what can I use please ?
<borie> hello under dapper with a pcmcia wifi card ASUS WL-107G (it is a chipset RT2500); on my hostpoint I have 3 WPA modes : 1) TKIP;  2) AES/CCMP &  3) TKIP+AES;  FINALLY I succeeded to connect me on TKIP while following this french tutorial: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/wifi/rt2500dapper; on the other hand impossible to connect in TKIP+AES  & it is the mode which is advised.ideas? (I am already too glad to be connected in WPA (: )
<borie> 
<K-Ryan> Ah, thanks Doc
<JosefK> animimotus: fire and ice?
<animimotus> JosefK: I don't know it, is it un QT ?
<K-Ryan> animimotus I haven't heard of actually controlling the temperatures. I've seen monitoring programs though
<K-Ryan> If that is what you are looking for
<JosefK> animimotus: not quite ;) do you want to 'view' the temperatures, or control them?
<JosefK> animimotus: if you want to view, KSysGuard is what you need, you could browse for ACPI Thermal Zones
<animimotus> JosefK: I just want to view the temperature
<animimotus> JosefK: I can't see temperature with conky, in fact I don't know if it supply it
<JosefK> animimotus: ksysguard, browse 'localhost' on the left, then 'ACPI', then 'Thermal Zones'
<JosefK> animimotus: check what sensors there are in there
<K-Ryan> JosefK when I click local host nothing pops up, unless you mean on the right?
<JosefK> K-Ryan: well, it's on the left here :/
<cyanid3> I'm trying to add a new user.  The add is successful but I don't have access to X with the new one. What am I doing wrong??
<K-Ryan> Oh, there we go, now it's working.
<Daisuke_Ido> is the new user in the right groups?
<cyanid3> I put it in the same groups that the default kubuntu created user was in
<cyanid3> I'm banging my head right now...
<K-Ryan> my local host doesn't have an ACPI JosefK, any idea?
<animimotus> JosefK: no ACPI seems to be here
<animimotus> K-Ryan: same problem :)
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<animimotus> $ cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep acpi
<animimotus> # defoptions=quiet splash locale=fr_FR apm=off acpi=force
<animimotus> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet splash locale=fr_FR apm=off acpi=force
<animimotus> acpi=force ? is it ok ?
<JosefK> K-Ryan: old motherboard I guess :/ not sure where temperature information is if it isn't there, but ksysguard is the place to look
<cyanid3> the groups that the user is in are: adm, admin, audio, cdrom, dialout, dip, floppy, lpadmin, plugdev, scanner, video
<K-Ryan> Yeah it's no biggie, I didn't think my processor had a thermometer anyway =P
<kde_alin> how does Intel GMA 900 video card works in Linux?
<kde_alin> is there OpenGL support for it?
<kde_alin> or should i have to compile the module for it?
<K-Ryan> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<kde_alin> whit what version of ATI video card could you compare?
<kde_alin> with
<K-Ryan> ATI's don't completly work with Linux
<K-Ryan> Uses a different thing
<Lynoure> K-Ryan: Some of them do.
<kde_alin> I know that k-ryan
<K-Ryan> Why would you compare it then?
<cyanid3> Could the fact that I don't have the files .Xauthority and .ICEauthority in a new users home directory be preventing them from using X?
<mineur> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kde_alin> i have to choose betwen a laptop with ATI X200 and another with Intel GMA 900
<cyanid3> nevermind
<Lynoure> K-Ryan: Go look at some benchmarks for the cards you are considering. I think I was comparing Radeon X600 and intel GMA 950, and choose the X600, which also works with open source drivers quite well
<kde_alin> thanx
<K-Ryan> kde_alin needs to know, not me =P
<Lynoure> K-Ryan: oops, got you people wrong way around :)
<K-Ryan> It's okey
<pip`> Kafka..
<Morrissey> hi, anyone know how I can get full 800dpi for an MX Revolution? The Logitech MX Revolution mouse? :)
<slougi> hey all, someone wanna help me out a bit with zeroconf? when I run mdns-scan in a console it finds all the services, but the kde zeroconf:/ ioslave is not working. any ideas on how to fix this?
<sergio_> ol
<wimpies> Hi all, when I set the keyboard repeat rate, apply, stop the system manager and start it again the settings are gone.  How can save these settings ?
<sergio_> Ol para todos, algum fala portugus a
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<washington> ol
<sergio_> ol washington
<K-Ryan> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<K-Ryan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<washington>  forro moral
<sandra__> OL
<K-Ryan> !es
<washington> forro moral
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<K-Ryan> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<sergio_> ol tia
<sandra__> RSRSRS
<washington> cocao
<sandra__> TIA  O TEU...
<washington> 2007 o ano do coquim
<K-Ryan> Can someone tell them that this is the English only channel?
<sandra__> TEM ALGUEM QUE POSSA CONV COMIGO QUE NO SEJA AS BIBAS DO MEU TRAB?
<sandra__> DIGA LA GOSTOSO
<ismael_> ola
<Jucato> sandra__: English please
<Daisuke_Ido> !pt | sandra__
<ubotu> sandra__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<sergio_> ismael
<ismael_> muita  boa
<K-Ryan> I already posted that twice
<K-Ryan> They aren't going there
<sandra__> VC ACHA ?
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Daisuke_Ido> i noticed :\
<K-Ryan> and sandra is using all caps -.-
<ismael_> fico so imaginando
<sandra__> N FIQUE ASSIM AMIGUINHO FAA ...
<ismael_> kkkkkkkkkk
<Jucato> they have the same IP address... how amusing
<ismael_> serginho ta por ai
<K-Ryan> they are using this to chat amongst themselves
<Jucato> ismael_, sandra__ this is an English-only channel.
<PINPON__> TEM CORAGEM?
<K-Ryan> they aren't listening they aren't even here for Kubuntu
<PINPON__> ISMAEL
<K-Ryan> Gotta kick em or something
<freekkk> greetings out there
<freekkk> is there any big german channel?
<PINPON__> ESTOU COM UMA IMPRESSO QUE VC  UM MORENO CHOCOLATE!
<K-Ryan> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PINPON__>   VERDADE?
<freekkk> thx
<freekkk> !de
<PINPON__> ISMAEl?
<PINPON__> VC TA AI?
<Jucato> PINPON__: stop it
<sergio_> ESTOU AQUI
<PINPON__> KD ELE?
<PINPON__> ISMAELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<PINPON__> KD VC
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<K-Ryan> PINPON__, sergio_ ENGLISH
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<inteliwasp> how can i make ssh accept a new key from a known good server?
<mark__o> i'm trying to copy /home from one HD over /home on another HD. I'm on a live CD and right now it won't let me modify files of mounted HD's. Says owner and group are "1000"
<pip`> which is buggier? ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<K-Ryan> i dont think they are buggy at all
<Thehound666> ku by a little IMO
<K-Ryan> Although I haven't really used Ubuntu
<Thehound666> but an thee are, mr
<pip`> ok
<ismael_> dia zmacho
<ismael_> eu quero  comer
<ismael_> .........
<ismael_> melancia
<Thehound666> all of them are minor
<Thehound666> *
<K-Ryan> ismael_ English
<Thehound666> why that came onot sure
<Gilton> ola
<K-Ryan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<K-Ryan> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<sergio_> OLA GILTON
<Gilton> oxe
<K-Ryan> ENGLISH
<sergio_> VC CONVERSA COM VARIAS PESSOA EM TODO O MUNDO
<K-Ryan> Someone help me out here
<Gilton> legal
<sergio_> LEGAL
<K-Ryan> #kubuntu = English ONLY
<Jucato> sergio_, ismael_, PINPON__ this will be your last warning. speak in English or take your chat elsewhere
<Jucato> that goes for you too Gilton
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<K-Ryan> Jucato they aren't even talking about Kubuntu
<Jucato> K-Ryan: I know
<hassan2a> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<hassan2a> !pty
<hassan2a> !pyt
<hassan2a> !pt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hassan2a> !pt
<hassan2a> !pt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hassan2a: stop that
<hassan2a> stop what ?
<Jucato> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<crusty> hi everyone! need to convert avi in to wmv.....what program do i need to i install? got kubuntu 6.10. meny thanks!
<Thehound666> ok this should work
<Thehound666> damn mangled packets
<Thehound666> contacted my host before on that
<Thehound666> ok I seem fine
<esteuson> OLA
<sergio_> diz esteuson
<K-Ryan> Jucato it's another one =/
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<sergio_>  legal
<esteuson> OBESTEIRA
<K-Ryan> Another one!
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@mail.sminternational.com.br]  by Jucato
<K-Ryan> Oh, same one as before...
* K-Ryan whistles.
<cyber-hazard> 30 seconds in the channel and banning is happening. looks to be entertaining :)
<K-Ryan> These guys are speaking portuguese(excuse my spelling) and have been for the past 10-15 minutes
<K-Ryan> They aren't even talking about Kubuntu...
<cyber-hazard> hehe
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<K-Ryan> Jucato: Don't like being labeled as operator?
<Jucato> K-Ryan: it's an Ubuntu policy
<K-Ryan> Ah, didn't know.
<cyber-hazard> no one should have to go through being an op. constant outcries, "Op me! Op me!" /me shudders
<Jucato> "Don't stay +o for long: After you did what you needed the operator privileges for, de-op yourself again. Staying +o for long times is not really useful (and you'll attract all questions - which may not be what you want)."
<K-Ryan> Anyway I was going to say "I don't blame you"
<K-Ryan> Jucato why do most of their names still show in the user list?
<Jucato> I didn't kick them :)
<K-Ryan> Hah!
<cyber-hazard> i think my favourite part of kubuntu thus far is the big X logo for a screensaver :P
<K-Ryan> X screensaver? I don't think I saw that one...
<cyber-hazard> sure it has something to do with me not configuring it. but it's just so....minimalist
<Daisuke_Ido> cyber-hazard: correct, there are a lot more than just that
<cyber-hazard> K-Ryan: it's the only one I've seen so far
<cyber-hazard> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, just too lazy to fix it. other than dealing with my iPod, I'm usually in cli
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm a gui boy myself, but that's mostly from being a windows convert
<Daisuke_Ido> so yes, i was one of the unwashed masses for a long time ;)
<K-Ryan> I get a kick out of the pendulum screensaver
<kaoz> Hallo
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<cyber-hazard> yeah. I love GUI's, don't get my wrong. my KDE is all tricked out with crazy effects and what not. but Kubuntu is on my laptop, so it's mostly for cli since it can't handle crazy effects
<cyber-hazard> my workstation here at the office, however (what I'm on right now), is all configured. too many shells and RDP connections open to not be in GUI :)
<rodrigo> hola
<cyber-hazard> speaking of converts, I'm actually a gentoo convert. hence the cli :P
<cyber-hazard> hey there, rodrigo
<rodrigo> hola que tal
<K-Ryan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cyber-hazard> oh, hehe
<K-Ryan> =P
<rodrigo> ok!!! hi
<rodrigo> i am from argentina
<cyber-hazard> sorry, I live in Southern California. So even if we see a "hola" it's usually just an english speaker :P
<K-Ryan> I figured
<rodrigo> sorry
<K-Ryan> It's okay, it's just easier to get help in your language from people who speak it
<rodrigo> who knows about beryl
<K-Ryan> !beryl | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cyber-hazard> that bot is just plain handy
<K-Ryan> It's great
<Jucato> K-Ryan: btw, not everyone who comes in here with hola, ola, or bonjour actually don't speak English... some actually just like to come in greeting like that...
<rodrigo> ok, soo i need the drivers nvidia
<K-Ryan> Jucato I know
<K-Ryan> But I figured an offer is nice =P
<Jucato> rodrigo: yes
<K-Ryan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> =)
<Jucato> anyway, time to hit the sack
<cyber-hazard> hahah
<cyber-hazard> that's awesome!
<K-Ryan> Cya Jucato
<cyber-hazard> g'night, Jucato
* Jucato will probably remove that ban tomorrow
<Jucato> g'night! and behave :P
<K-Ryan> Wait Jucato
<rodrigo> i ask because i am new in linux
<K-Ryan> What about that guys name?
<Jucato> K-Ryan: huh?
<K-Ryan> Isn't that breaking some policy rule?
<K-Ryan> Using the name "administrador"
<Jucato> nope
<K-Ryan> Just making sure
<Jucato> :)
<K-Ryan> Continue on with you're hitting the hay.
<K-Ryan> *your
<cyber-hazard> hehe
<Jucato> if someone comes in with "root" or "root_"... just warn them not to go online as root
<cyber-hazard> yeah
<K-Ryan> What's wrong with that?
<Jucato> specially on IRC
<LjL> everything's wrong with it
<K-Ryan> I don't get it
<cyber-hazard> yeah, quite a bit
<Jucato> K-Ryan: you're basically exposing yourself to everyone :)
<LjL> why would you ever do something like going to IRC as *root*? that's utterly stupid
<Daisuke_Ido> going online as root?  it's an open invitation "hey!  use me!  i have permission to do EVERYTHING!"
<cyber-hazard> if their username is root, that means you're logged in an connected as root
<cyber-hazard> yeah
<cyber-hazard> basically what they both said, though LjL was a little more realistic and Daisuke_Ido was a little more helpful :P
<K-Ryan> I still don't get how if their name is root, it's bad.
<cyber-hazard> cause if their name is root then they are just using their login name as their nick by default
<LjL> it's not
<LjL> but if the nickname's root, chances are it's because they're logged in as such
<Jucato> K-Ryan: most of the time, the IRC client uses the user's username as the default IRC nick
<thybo> hmm
<thybo> irc://irc.kaffeinenet.com/nubuntu
<K-Ryan> Mhm, but I still don't get how "root" tells everyone else your info.
<Jucato> so if you launch an IRC client as root, it will get the root's user name ("root") as the default nick
<Jucato> K-Ryan: it's not about telling everyone your info
<cyber-hazard> K-Ryan: it's about telling everyone that you're vulnerable
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: it doesn't, directly, but it tells them that you're logged in as root (most likely) and are therefore vulnerable
<Daisuke_Ido> wow
<Daisuke_Ido> stereo
<K-Ryan> Still don't get it =/
<cyber-hazard> IRC isn't really the most friendly environement
<K-Ryan> I know that
<Random_Transit> anyone here ever tried setting up a WebDAV server on ubuntu?
<K-Ryan> I mean I get how it's bad, but telling someone your username, that's bad?
<cyber-hazard> no
<Jucato> K-Ryan: it's not about telling people your username...
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not about the username
<K-Ryan> Then what does it tell them?
<K-Ryan> >.<
<cyber-hazard> it's about programs running with specific permissions
<Daisuke_Ido> it's about what a root account is capable of
<cyber-hazard> if you are logged in to IRC as root, that means the IRC program is running as root
<Jucato> K-Ryan: when someone goes online with the "root" nick, most often than not it means that he is running the IRC client or going online as the root user
<cyber-hazard> if the program is running as root, it has permissions just like the root user does
<K-Ryan> What could they do with it though? o.O
<Jucato> it's not about the nick. it's about the (system) user account
<cyber-hazard> if someone can comprimise your client (not hard through most IRC clients) then they can do whatever they want
<Jucato> K-Ryan: to the knowledgeable? a lot
<Daisuke_Ido> and you don't want to go online as the root user (minimize the attack vectors, if you want to be pseudo-technical about it)
<cyber-hazard> starts with simple things like opening your cd tray to get a laugh
<Jucato> specially if you use port 6667 to connect, which means DCC is enabled
<cyber-hazard> ends up with bad things like #rm -rf /
<K-Ryan> Could that be why my computer keeps freezing?
<Jucato> K-Ryan: heh no
<K-Ryan> I mean this isn't my root nick
<cyber-hazard> haha
<K-Ryan> But
<K-Ryan> Every once in a while Kubuntu locks up
<LjL> K-Ryan, try to look at it from another point of view - why do you think there exist accounts that are *not* root?
<cyber-hazard> K-Ryan: i had problems with Kubuntu my last time I installed like that. actually shelved it for a while cause of it. I reinstalled though and now it's fine. no idea what the issue was
<Jucato> K-Ryan: nope. don't develop conspiracy theories :)
<K-Ryan> Right now it seems to be fine so I'm okay.
<Jucato> K-Ryan: as long as you don't go online as the root user/administrator (sudo, in Ubuntu), you're practically safe
<DerPlanlose> Is firestarter a good firewall for kubuntu ???
<K-Ryan> So Jucato, don't open IRC through the terminal? =P
<LjL> probably DerPlanlose, but for KDE there's alternatives
<LjL> !guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Jucato> K-Ryan: no... you can launch GUI apps as root with kdesu
<DerPlanlose> have i to config iptables for guarddog ?
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure I get it, but it's ok
<K-Ryan> You can go to bed now =P
<blue|palm> I have had a bad experience installing kubuntu, one where i am able to install it succesfully but then it wont boot!!! can anybody assist?
<cyber-hazard> K-Ryan: if you'd like, we can discuss in PMs
<K-Ryan> bluejpalm are you getting any error?
<LjL> K-Ryan: uh? you can open an IRC client from the terminal, and still it's not root, as long as you don't tell it to be
<blue|palm> no none at all
<LjL> root has nothing much to do with terminals
<K-Ryan> Do you have another OS on yoru computer?
<blue|palm> it freezes during booting actually
<blue|palm> yes
<K-Ryan> *your
<blue|palm> winxp x64
<K-Ryan> Did you install it after installing Kubuntu?
<blue|palm> before
<DerPlanlose> how could i access my ntfs windows partition ?
<blue|palm> i have 2 hdds
<cyber-hazard> blue|palm: what part of the boot do you get dropped at?
<K-Ryan> DerPlanlose if it is mounted you can read it but can't save on it or change anything.
<LjL> blue|palm: could it not be trying to boot the wrong one? check in the BIOS
<cyber-hazard> DerPlanlose: do you know which partition the windows is? hda1,2,3?
<michaelpo> how do i cd into my ext hdd? cd\media\mobile hdd doesnot work
<blue|palm> I get frozen at the blue "kubuntu" text and blue loading bar
<blue|palm> it doesnt load at all
<DerPlanlose> K-Ryan i cant edit or change enything ? what about my mp3s for example ?
<K-Ryan> So you're past picking Windows or Kubuntu?
<blue|palm> Grub works properly... and xp boots perfectly fine
<K-Ryan> DerPlanlose you can only read it
<cyber-hazard> michaelpo: probably something like $sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/external && cd /mnt/external
<LjL> blue|palm: hm, at the Grub menu, hit "e" to edit the command line. "e" again, and remove "quiet" and "splash". that way, at least, you should see where it's getting stuck
<rodrigo> thanks
<DerPlanlose> shit ;-)
<blue|palm> thanks
<LjL> blue|palm: oh, then "b" to boot
* Jucato really goes to bed....
<blue|palm> oh ok
<DerPlanlose> like kubuntu soo much much better then windows ;-(
<cyber-hazard> DerPlanlose: you can still play mp3's
<K-Ryan> You just can't edit or delete them.
<DerPlanlose> what to do make aonother fat partition for mp3s ?
<K-Ryan> Actually, can you delete off NTFS? Didn't try deleting..
<cyber-hazard> DerPlanlose: you can also do that
<LjL> blue|palm: if it says it can't find the root filesystem, then i guess it got something wrong with your HDs, and it's trying to look for the filesystem in hda while it's really in hdb, or viceversa
<pip`> DerPlan, yes isnt it great ?!
<blue|palm> one more thing, when i boot into recovery mode... i get straight into a root@desktop command line
<Dr_willis> theres support for read/write to ntfs - but theres alwas a risk.
<LjL> blue|palm: otherwise... well, make a note of the errors (or the point it gets stuck at), and ask
<blue|palm> ok
<cyber-hazard> there is a kernel module for editing NTFS that you can compile in
<DerPlanlose> yes i had suse before a year but i dont liked it really *G*
<cyber-hazard> says it's stable, but I haven't tested it yet
<blue|palm> ok thanks guys. ill do that now
<Dr_willis> or the FUSE tools for ntfs i hear
<LjL> blue|palm: hm, that's right in recovery mode - would seem to rule out the filesystem problem, i think
<K-Ryan> DerPlanlose Fat32 works with Windows and Kubuntu so if you want to change back and forth, that's your best bet.
<blue|palm> ok
<michaelpo> how do i cd into my ext hdd? cd\media\mobilehd does not work
<LjL> michaelpo: cd /media/mobilehd
<DerPlanlose> K-Ryan ohh that means i need a new/bigger arddsik ;-)
<cyber-hazard> michaelpo: is it mounted correctly?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> michaelpo: cd /media/mobilehd
<DerPlanlose> thx 4 ya help
<K-Ryan> Wait
<DerPlanlose> ?
<K-Ryan> DerPlanlose you can resize partitions through a Live CD
<K-Ryan> Add/Remove/Delete/Resize
<DerPlanlose> cuz i cant copy the files temporary anywhere
<K-Ryan> But if you have extra space you can trim it and paste the mp3's in there
<DerPlanlose> yeah but i have at leasst 10gb free and 110gb data ;-)
<LjL> !convertfs | DerPlanlose
<ubotu> convertfs: in-place filesystem conversion. In component universe, is extra. Version 20050113-1 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 116 kB
<DerPlanlose> not 110mp3s ;-(
<LjL> (warning, can be dangerous)
<cyber-hazard> LjL: wow, never heard of that, that's awesome
<DerPlanlose> hehe
<michaelpo> |Daisuke_Ido|: actually it is MOBILE HD
<DerPlanlose> LjL ill google for it
<LjL> cyber-hazard: read the documentation though - it actually *can* be dangerous, not just in the "if-power-goes-out" kind of scenario
<michaelpo> bash: cd: /media/MOBILE: No such file or directory
* cyber-hazard doesn't know how ubuntu auto mounts stuff, so can't help michaelpo too much :(
<cyber-hazard> LjL: yeah, sounds like something that can be bad. not planning on running out and toying with it in production :P but still a neat little toy
<LjL> DerPlanlose, i think almost everything there is to know (i.e. how it works, and that it's dangerous) can be found without any googling
<michaelpo> cd /media/MOBILE HD
<michaelpo> bash: cd: /media/MOBILE: No such file or directory
<cyber-hazard> google = awesome
<|Daisuke_Ido|> michaelpo: cd /media/MOBILE\ HD
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i think
<LjL> yeah
<cyber-hazard> michaelpo: spaces aren't allowed
<DerPlanlose> LjL hehe
<LjL> or cd "/media/MOBILE HD"
<cyber-hazard> cd into media and type ls to see what there is
<cyber-hazard> then you can always type cd mob and then hit tab
<akrus_> hm
<cyber-hazard> tab completion is your friend if you don't know the syntax of a directory
<akrus_> I'm not able to remove/install python-xlib package
<akrus_> it's annoying x_X
<LjL> michaelpo: linux filesystems 1) are case sensitive 2) separate directories with /, not \ and 3) the shell doesn't accept filenames with spaces, unless you quote them or escape them
<cyber-hazard> akrus_: are you trying to remove or install it?
<akrus> cyber-hazard: anything
<akrus> it does not install or remove anyway :)
<cyber-hazard> akrus: well, you won't be able to remove it if it's not instaleld :P
<bxnp> hi everybody i upgraded kde from 3.5.3 to 3.5.5 but now usb automounting is not working anymore anyone encountered this problem
<akrus> it's installed
<akrus> just it's about to upgrade
<akrus> but upgrade does not work as well as remove
<DerPlanlose> hmm one more question if i put a folder with programms in /usr/bin 4 example, there is no like in windows a path entry, why didtn it work for folders in bin ?
<cyber-hazard> akrus: it might be a dependent of something else
<akrus> nah
<LjL> DerPlanlose: eh?
<akrus> __main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version
<akrus> post-intallation returned error code 1
<DerPlanlose> for example /usr/bin/nefolder/programm    if i write programm in the bash i cant execute it
<cyber-hazard> akrus: out of my knowledge of ubuntu for the moment, sorry :(
<LjL> akrus: is that k3d?
<akrus> > /var/cache/apt/archives/python-xlib_0.12-5.1ubuntu2_all.deb
<DerPlanlose> only if the programm directly is in the bin folder
<DerPlanlose> or i have to cahcne directory first ;-(
<cyber-hazard> DerPlanlose: unless you put /usr/bin/nefolder/programm into the path
<DerPlanlose> yes but each new folder
<DerPlanlose> i have to put in the path ??
<cyber-hazard> type $ export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin/nefolder/programm
<cyber-hazard> yeah
<DerPlanlose> is there no better way ?
<LjL> DerPlanlose: yes. but don't do that.
<LjL> DerPlanlose: to start with, you should NEVER put stuff in /usr/bin manually.
<cyber-hazard> the path is how the OS knows where to find commands
<LjL> use /usr/local/bin, if anything
<DerPlanlose> is there no option for working with folders ? ;-P
<LjL> and if you want to organize programs by directories (i.e. everything related to a program in one directory), use /opt
<DerPlanlose> if i use tools in the terminal i dont wann to switch directorys each time
<michaelpo> it works!!! thanks... cd /media/cd MOBILE\ HD/   then wine startportableapps.exe
<DerPlanlose> LjL and it works in opt that i could access the programm directly ?
<DerPlanlose> sorry for my bad englisch , me is from germany
<DerPlanlose> ;-P
<K-Ryan> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<K-Ryan> If you want
<DerPlanlose> nice
<DerPlanlose> ;-)
<LjL> DerPlanlose: no, not automatically. why don't you, for instance, just create symlinks in a directory that is in the path? still, anyway, you *should not ever* mess with /usr
<DerPlanlose> ohh sweet thank you ubotu ;-P
<LjL> actually, you should never touch any directory except /home and /etc manually
<DerPlanlose> hehe
<DerPlanlose> LjL lol why this ?
<LjL> DerPlanlose: because /usr is under the control of APT, and it's not supposed to be messed with manually
<DerPlanlose> i wondered first time i saw that all folders was hidden
<LjL>  /usr/local, on the other hand, is. and so is /opt
<DerPlanlose> mkay
<LjL> DerPlanlose: yeah, that's as a way to discourage you from touching them. it was a failure anyway - but the fact that you shouldn't touch them remains
<bxnp> hi everybody i upgraded kde from 3.5.3 to 3.5.5 but now usb automounting is not working anymore anyone encountered this problem
<akrus> nano /var/lib/dpkg/status and the problem is fixed xD
<DerPlanlose> could i put kubuntu on usb stick ? how much mb i need for ?
<LjL> DerPlanlose: you can. how much space you need, depends...
<DerPlanlose> with minimal packets
<DerPlanlose> without open office
<LjL> at least about 400Mb, for a console-only install
<DerPlanlose> just with few tools *G* etwork tools
<DerPlanlose> mediaplayer and so on
<K-Ryan> Kubuntu takes about 2GB for a normal install if I'm not mistaken
<DerPlanlose> no i wanna have kde ** i tried nubuntu.org but its too small *G*
<LjL> DerPlanlose: then about 2GB or more, yes
<DerPlanlose> wow
<cyber-hazard> i wasn't given an option on configuring the install for kubuntu 6.10
<cyber-hazard> :(
<cyber-hazard> had to go and rip out a bunch of packages on my own after the install
<LjL> akrus: i can't find that problem in python-xlib, however i was aware of a problem with the same error in k3d... you might still find some information in the bug report perhaps (and the related ones) - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+bug/64848
<K-Ryan> the barrage package is fun =)
<DerPlanlose> lol could anybody told me why its so difficult to install vlc in linux ? you need x libs to install all manually takes 30mins to isntall vlc ;-P
<LjL> eh?
<LjL> i type sudo apt-get install vlc to install vlc
<cyber-hazard> haha
<DerPlanlose> yes if you wanna install vlc he need very much dependents
<LjL> yeah, it surely has dependencies. are you intending to use VLC without X?
<Dr_willis> ive never had any issues installing vlc
<DerPlanlose> he mean he need this and this and in apt-manager it dont find vlc ???
<Dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Dr_willis> its in 'universe' he needs that repo enabled.
<DerPlanlose> yeah but then
<DerPlanlose> i need soo much libs
<Dr_willis> DerPlanlose,  so....
<DerPlanlose> hmm weird
<bxnp> !info libhal1
<ubotu> libhal1: Hardware Abstraction Layer - shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 157 kB, installed size 240 kB
<LjL> DerPlanlose: you should have 'xlibs' and whatever already installed, unless for some reason you don't have X
<LjL> DerPlanlose: what dependencies does it ask for, *exactly*?
<DerPlanlose> no x it was about codecs and stuff like that
<DerPlanlose> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/graphics/vlc look here
<DerPlanlose> all the files
<Dr_willis> the win32 codecs will help vlc play more files.
<LjL> DerPlanlose: well, you said that... anyway, which dependencies?
<LjL> DerPlanlose: no, not really - that's the *complete* list of the dependencies
<LjL> i want to know which ones are being installed on *your* system
<DerPlanlose> no i dont need all
<DerPlanlose> but about 20 ??
<LjL> yeah. which ones?
<DerPlanlose> dont remember exactly
<Dr_willis> I would guess that most of them are allready installed.
<Dr_willis> 20 is rather... low actually . :)
<DerPlanlose> i wondersd why is dthere no package like in windows the setup exe wich installs all oine deb file or tar.gz
<LjL> it would certainly need to install wx and gtk, if it's on a Kubuntu system
<LjL> DerPlanlose: ...sorry again?
<LjL> you want something more *complicated*? suit yourself
<LjL> i'm sure there's a binary on the VLC website
<DerPlanlose> hehehe
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, why is a nonfree package in Adept for download?
<DerPlanlose> now it works after 30mins istnall tiem
<Dr_willis> WIndows isent Linux.. and Linux isent windows.
<DerPlanlose> yeah and vista suckz
<DerPlanlose> ;-P
<Dr_willis> the idea of self installing .exe's leads to many many problems.
<LjL> DerPlanlose, i really can't understand why you'd rather have something that you download from the web (and then hope it works) rather than just type "apt-get install vlc". it installs dependencies, sure, but that's because they're NEEDED
<LjL> it doesn't just installed them to make you wait
<Dr_willis> such as every .exe package including libs and stuff that you may allready have installed.. so you end up redownloading the same stuff over and over.
<DerPlanlose> yes and i have installed them all manually ;-(
<LjL> these are the dependencies it should normally install on a Kubuntu system anyway - http://apt.byethost14.com/?repo=Edgy&arch=x86&package=vlc&have=kubuntu-desktop'
<LjL> http://apt.byethost14.com/?repo=Edgy&arch=x86&package=vlc&have=kubuntu-desktop that is
<K-Ryan> !bsdgames-nonfree
<ubotu> bsdgames-nonfree: rogue, the classic dungeon exploration game. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.17-1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 300 kB
<LjL> total size, 12 megs. obviously, that'll be mostly due to the GTK libraries i suppose
<K-Ryan> Guys, why would that be availible for download?
<paulcarpenter> why is that such a problem?
<LjL> DerPlanlose: manually..?
<LjL> why manually?
<paulcarpenter> the multiverse is meant to have non-free pakages in it.
<K-Ryan> But isn't that illegal? Downloading something that isn't free for free?
<DerPlanlose> hrhr
<paulcarpenter> no
<LjL> Ubotu, tell K-Ryan about free | K-Ryan, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> "non-free" doesn't mean "non gratis"
<DerPlanlose> i have to go , thnak you guys for ya help
<LjL> DerPlanlose, come back when you want to get a clue how the packaging system works - i don't think you've quite got it. especially if you installed the VLC dependencies manually.
<Dr_willis> its non-gpl
* Dr_willis agrees with Ljl
<paulcarpenter> Dr_willis, non-free doesn't non gpl either
<paulcarpenter> *doesn't mean
<Dr_willis> its just a 'name' they used to catagorize things actually :) so ya could put ya porn in there too i guess!
<Dr_willis> :)
<paulcarpenter> lol
<K-Ryan> I don't get it
<Dr_willis>  gpl = free I guess.. all else thats not comercial goes in non-free ?
<Dr_willis> rest goes ... somewher.. heck i dont know. :)
<Dr_willis> i enabled them all anyway
<K-Ryan> well if the package says -nonfree, I'm not allowed to download it, right?
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  Incorrect
<paulcarpenter> you can have libre but not GPL
<K-Ryan> That's what I wanted to know
<LjL> paulcarpenter: rougly speaking, something's defined as "free software" if you can modify the source and redistribute the (modified) source freely, as long as you don't touch the license. that's
<paulcarpenter> I know
<Dr_willis> its NON-free in the terms of the definition of whats called 'Free'
<LjL> *very* roughly speaking (various distributions have different definitions of "free")
<K-Ryan> Okay okay
<K-Ryan> I don't have to pay anything for it, correct?
<Dr_willis> Java was free to download.. but not 'free' untill recently.
<LjL> K-Ryan: depends
<paulcarpenter> but you can do all that with lisences other than GPL.
<K-Ryan> I get the whole "free" thing, what I meant was price not actual freedom
<LjL> K-Ryan: some stuff that is in multiverse is non-free in the sense that patent holders expect you to pay a patent fee
<LjL> that applies in certain countries, and not in others
<K-Ryan> Not as black and white as I'd like it to be is it?
<LjL> no
<paulcarpenter> it's fairly black and white
<LjL> not really
<paulcarpenter> but with one other shade
<paulcarpenter> so not completely
<LjL> how can you tell if a piece of software is "patented enough" to be called non-free? you just can't. it's a decision distributions make
<paulcarpenter> usually, the manufacturer will tell you.
<LjL> why?
<LjL> the manufacturer of *what*, specifically?
<LjL> you mean the guy who writes the program? he probably doesn't even *know*
<paulcarpenter> he should know what he wants people doing with his software
<paulcarpenter> else he wouldn't let it out.
<LjL> paulcarpenter: and? it's not in his powers to control other people's patents, or know what they are about
<Dr_willis> isent this gettting into the arguments against 'software patents'
<LjL> for instance, it's well-known enough that the MP3 format is covered by patents. that's why the Ubuntu distribution doesn't ship it by default. but, what about a ton other formats and programs that *may or may not* be covered by other patents?
<Dr_willis> he could write stuff that violates a patent he dosent even know about.
<LjL> Ubuntu simply assumes those patents aren't being enforced very actively
* Dr_willis coughs *gif*
<LjL> assumption could be wrong
<paulcarpenter> true, true.
<Dr_willis> actually gif is now free aint it?
<LjL> Dr_willis: he "could"? he does.
<LjL> happened before, will happen again
<LjL> Dr_willis: i think so
<LjL> we've got PNG now anyway
<Dr_willis> I got to go to work... :) byeeeeeeee
<cyber-hazard> hmmm, i hate my office workstation
<LjL> paulcarpenter: if i write some open-source software to make flying pigs, i can't really be *expected* to know whether some of my algorithms were patented. i just can't, unless i spend a huge amount of money (and even then, i can't be sure). Ubuntu will just include it anyway, if there's no evidence of it being covered by patents... but if strong evidence later shows up, it's very probable that my software will be taken out and put into multiverse
<K-Ryan> LjL you mean to say that if someone patents a line of code, nobody else can use that without their permission?
<K-Ryan> Something as simple as a line of code?
<K-Ryan> That's like copyrighting the word "the"!
<paulcarpenter> no, simpler than that.
<paulcarpenter> the algorithm used.
<paulcarpenter> so really just an idea.
<paulcarpenter> it can't be done by european law.
<K-Ryan> Ok, I'll pretend I'm in Europe then if I ever take up coding =)
<K-Ryan> !algorithm
<LjL> K-Ryan: not at all, you can't patent something as trivial as one line of code. you can patent original ideas for how to do things, roughly speaking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about algorithm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> whether the idea is original and conspicuous enough etc is up to 1) the patent office and 2) the judge, later to decide
<LjL> (the patent office usually grants just about anything in the US, though i guess not one single line of code perhaps)
<K-Ryan> So if someone says "These couple lines of code should work" then they can try to get that patented? Those couple lines of code?
<paulcarpenter> not really
<LjL> K-Ryan: no
<K-Ryan> Alright, I get it then
<K-Ryan> Except for one thing
<JuJuBee> I am running a tftp server on my laptop.  How do I make it so anthing that gets put into the trtproot folder is owned by me?
<K-Ryan> What's an algorithm?
<cyber-hazard> however you can contest patents now, even while paying license fees and royalties :)
<paulcarpenter> look it up on wikipedia
<LjL> K-Ryan: they must say "this couple of lines does something quite useful that nobody has ever thought of, or managed to implement succesfully, before"
<paulcarpenter> the specific code is irrelevant
<paulcarpenter> it's what the code is doing that can be patented (in the US)
<K-Ryan> So if Code A draws a box, the box drawing is an algorithm?
<paulcarpenter> urm, kind of.
<K-Ryan> lol I'll check wikipedia ;)
<paulcarpenter> it'd be more analytical than that.
<LjL> K-Ryan: an algorithm is a series of unambiguous instructions that can be carried out by a machine, and that terminate.
<LjL> but i'm sure wikipedia will have a better definition.
<K-Ryan> Kind of like a "When 1+x=2, execute this command, then when 1+x=2 is no longer true, terminate the command" ?
<aseigo> LjL: the "by a machine" part isn't necessary
<paulcarpenter> ish
<K-Ryan> ish? what have I got wrong?
<K-Ryan> Oh I get it
<LjL> aseigo: i'm not sure. "if A tastes better than B, then go to line 1" doesn't sound like part of an algorithm to me
<K-Ryan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:LampFlowchart.svg
<K-Ryan> Like that?
<paulcarpenter> but it definately is
<tobi> is anyone running photoshop under UNIX ?
<LjL> K-Ryan: no, the "terminate" part doesn't refer to that
<aseigo> K-Ryan: that could be an algorithm, yes.. as long as it consists of a finite number of well-defined instructions that terminates in a known state ...
<binks> LjL noi use the Gimp
<aseigo> tobi: disney?
<LjL> K-Ryan: i meant that the entire procedure must come to an end (i.e. terminate) sooner or later
<paulcarpenter> K-Ryan, yes that is definately an algorithm.
<K-Ryan> I get it now
<LjL> K-Ryan: an algorithm is a procedure that terminates <- that's the real definition. then look up "procedure" ;)
<mineur[afk] > an algorithm doesn't have to end
<binks> ooops no i meant tobi i use the Gimp
<tobi> k
<binks> why do u need photoshop
<LjL> mineur[afk] : it most definitely does.
<tobi> just because i was working with ps under my "old" windows system ...
<LjL> mineur[afk] : "an algorithm is a procedure (a finite set of well-defined instructions) for accomplishing some task which, given an initial state, will terminate in a defined end-state."
<binks> tobi check out Picasa
<LjL> (wikipedia - but most if not all textbooks will agree)
<binks> or Gimp if your a pro
<tobi> than Gimp ;-)
<tobi> thanks a lot
<cyber-hazard> yeah, GIMP rocks
<paulcarpenter> binks, you don't need to be a pro to use GIMP, it's fairly easy.
<cyber-hazard> paulcarpenter: it is easy, though it also has many advanced features for pros
<cyber-hazard> sort of like photoshop :P
<paulcarpenter> yeh.
<K-Ryan> So, "If a car comes to a stop sign, stop, if there is no stop sign keep going." Yes?
<paulcarpenter> Krita is also worth a look in.
<paulcarpenter> K-Ryan, no because that doesn't have a clear start state or end state
<LjL> K-Ryan: that could be part of an algorithm. but it can be more complicated. for some procedures, we *don't know* whether they'll eventually terminate
<K-Ryan> Start state is "You're driving"
<K-Ryan> End state is "Keep driving"
<cyber-hazard> so fsck can't run on LVMs, can it? or am I just completely inept this morning?
<K-Ryan> That or end state could be "Car no longer drives"
<K-Ryan> lol
<LjL> actually, wheter any given procedure will terminate is an undecidable problem
<mineur[afk] > K-Ryan: keep driving isn't a stable end state... end state could be, keep driving until it runs out of gas....
<K-Ryan> Well I'm assuming other algorithms would be in place as well
<K-Ryan> Mine was a very simplified one
<paulcarpenter> afaik it is considered impossible to know for sure if any algorithm will terminate
<mineur[afk] > but then we're at the scope of pre and post conditions....
<mineur[afk] > if some conditions are fulfilled when the algorithm start, it is guarenteed it will end...
<cyber-hazard> anyone know about those LVMs an fsck?
<K-Ryan> But the algorithm would keep going until it ends?
<paulcarpenter> yes
<LjL> K-Ryan: this is an algorithm: 1) fill a cup with water 2) put it on the gas 3) put some salt in it 4) check if the water is boiling 5) if not, go back to 4 6) put pasta in the water 7) turn off the gas after 10 minutes
<binks> paulcarpenter i no u dont need to be a pro to use gimp but if your a pro then gimp is the only option in *nix
<mineur[afk] > soundness, completeness, all pretty theoretical stuff :)
<paulcarpenter> binks, yeh, that works.
<K-Ryan> There's something wrong with your algorithm.
<LjL> possibly
<K-Ryan> What if the pasta doesn't cook in 10 minutes? And what if it cooks in 5 minutes? =P
<cyber-hazard> then your algorithm is flawed :P
<mineur[afk] > pre-condition: the pasta is cooked in 10 minuts :)
<LjL> K-Ryan: you'll get over- or undercooked pasta. it's still an algorithm, but not too good :)
<LjL> anyway, a more major flaw is that i never mention turning the gas on
<K-Ryan> Yes, but it won't perform as intended.
<jatos> hey
<LjL> that would make the procedure never terminate - and thus not be strictly an algorithm
<LjL> K-Ryan: depends what you "intend". it'll "cook the pasta", so if that was your purpose, it'll do
<K-Ryan> I understand, now I'm just teasing you =P
<mineur[afk] > it does perform if you bring in the pre-condition that the paste used is pasta that needs exaclty ao minuts of cooking... :)
<LjL> if the purpose was "cooking the pasta optimally", then it's not an algorithm for that
<LjL> K-Ryan: no - they're perfectly valid objections
<jatos> hey would I recover a deleted partition (I asked this yesterday and I was told Gparted could do it, but I can't find how to recover partitions with it)
<K-Ryan> So hold on a second.
<LjL> !testdisk | jatos
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<cyber-hazard> i think i'm in love with that bot
<LjL> jatos: i don't think gparted is the best tool. if you didn't overwrite much of anything, careful use of fdisk would probably be better
<eimajenthat> Afternoon all, having a curious issue.  I'm running Edgy Eft, Ubuntu and Kubuntu.  That is, I installed Ubuntu, then came to conclusion that I would prefer a KDE environment, and install Kubuntu-desktop.  However, I browse with Firefox.  Konqueror is nice, even superior in some ways, but I'm used to Firefox.  At any rate, since I had Ubuntu first, Firefox defaults to opening PDFs in Evince, media in Totem, etc.  Now that I'm using
<eimajenthat> KDE, I was going to switch Firefox's default application choices, but they seem to have disappeared.  The only file extension I see to reassign is SDL (Shockwave something).  However, when I open media apps, they attempt to open themselves in the gnome apps still.  Anyone seen this before?
<LjL> you do have to know what you're doing
<LjL> an easy fix is probably uninstalling the gnome counterparts ;)
<jatos> mind if I PM you LjL?
<LjL> jatos: no, but i'll be out for dinner quite soon, and recovering a partition is no easy task
<jatos> I know...
* mineur[afk]  is out
<K-Ryan> 1)Put cup of water on gas 2) turn on gas 3)leave water for 5 minutes 4)If water is not boiling go to 3   5)Pour pasta in water  6)Leave pasta for 2 minutes 7)Check pasta to see if it is cooked, if not go to 6   8)Turn off gas
<K-Ryan> I improved your algorithm =P
<LjL> K-Ryan: better than mine, though depending on what you want, it could still be flawed
<K-Ryan> Of course
<K-Ryan> It doesn't check the gas supply.
<LjL> for example, you might not want to waste time - or the 2-minutes accuracy for cooking might not be adequate. those are all requirements that have to be stated
<K-Ryan> So a perfect algorithm would have to check for all...
<LjL> that, too
<K-Ryan> What's the word I'm looking for
<K-Ryan> Anything that would prevent the algorithm from continuing
<cyber-hazard> possibilities? realities?
<LjL> exceptions?
<paulcarpenter> conditions? variables?
<K-Ryan> conditions works I guess
<cyber-hazard> pigs?
<K-Ryan> Ah ha!
<K-Ryan> pigs!
<cyber-hazard> i knew it
<K-Ryan> Much better =)
<cyber-hazard> always gotta watch out for those volatile pig algorithms
<K-Ryan> So I just learned a big part of coding right?
<K-Ryan> Not the actual commands, but the structure?
<cyber-hazard> errr
<cyber-hazard> sorta
<cyber-hazard> your peeked into logical thinking
<cyber-hazard> which could be a large part of the "idea" of coding if you learned more specifics
<tobi> when i install the GIMP with Adept, is it better to install all plugins as well ?
<K-Ryan> tobi depends on what you want to do with it
<paulcarpenter> not *all* the plugins.
<paulcarpenter> I'd just get them as and when you want to use them.
<K-Ryan> cyber-hazard the algorithm thing is kind of like AI right?
<K-Ryan> that's what you meant by logical thinking?
<tobi> thanks
<cyber-hazard> K-Ryan: programming in general is a very simple AI (abstractly, don't jump on me quite yet, programmers :P)
<cyber-hazard> programming is telling something mechanical (usually computers, these days) to do something based on a series of conditions. in a sense, it "decides" "on it's own" based on what you told it previously
<cyber-hazard> google pseudocode standard
<cyber-hazard> has a lot of pseudocode information for you :)
<K-Ryan> It isn't really deciding anything, it just does what it is told to do depending on what conditions are met, right?
<cyber-hazard> right
<K-Ryan> =)
<cyber-hazard> but it simulates a decision to the end user, who has no previous knowledge of your involvement with the machine
<K-Ryan> That has nothing to do with the algorithm though =P
<cyber-hazard> sure it does
<K-Ryan> I don't see how
<cyber-hazard> just so happens that you wrote something that is more like directions for someone to cook. however a good algorith is complex enough that the object following the algorith can follow it with no intelligent thought on it's own
<K-Ryan> Of course
<K-Ryan> But if I sat down and wrote out the whole algorithm that would take longer.
<cyber-hazard> right
<K-Ryan> So I cheated and pretended there were no variables.
<K-Ryan> That's the word I was looking for before
<cyber-hazard> eh, not really cheating, it was just a simple example :P
<cyber-hazard> anyways, long overdue for a smoke break. be back in a few
<K-Ryan> But if it were an algorithm that would be cheating because it doesn't take into account all other variables.
<K-Ryan> Well it just wouldn't work...
<hume> anyone here using a palm that can sync it with kpilot and korganizer in edgy? I have severe problems and have had so for months
<fdoving> hume:
<jol> Hi, is there a way to install kubuntu in text mode ?
<fdoving> hume: there is a bug report with links to working packages. hang on.
<K-Ryan> jol, having trouble installing it graphically?
<jol> K-Ryan: the problem is that the portable is very slow
<jol> low memory etc ...
<jol> so I would like to install it in text mode
<fdoving> hume: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/66313
<K-Ryan> portable?
<jol> sorry
<jol> laptop
<jol> ;)
<K-Ryan> Ah
<K-Ryan> Are you sure the laptop would be able to run it?
<jol> I wish
<K-Ryan> Or is it just the whole running from a cd thing
<jol> it is because the cdrom is slow, few memory ...
<jol> however is it possible ?
<K-Ryan> I don't know how but I'm sure there is
<K-Ryan> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<K-Ryan> Try those
<n0ne> heyal
<n0ne> stupid question, but where is language config? :)
<n0ne> i want to change cp-1251 to utf8
<K-Ryan> system settings i believe
<n0ne> yea thx alot
<n0ne> )))))))))))))))))
<K-Ryan> Np
<n0ne> am i need to reboot to make settings work?
<K-Ryan> Probably
<n0ne> ok thx
<K-Ryan> Your welcome
<cyber-hazard> don't need to reboot, just restart your X session
<K-Ryan> Ah, welcome back
<cyber-hazard> Linux: because rebooting is only for hardware changes :P
<K-Ryan> He left already
<cyber-hazard> thanks :)
<cyber-hazard> yeah, was just notifying you :)
<K-Ryan> Thanks
<Alarm> hello, how could i make kaffeine work as a tv tuner application ?
<Alarm> cant find anything as an option. does any lib or plugin to be installed ?
<boss_78> Hello
<cyber-hazard> hey there, boss
<boss_78> gow are you today?
<boss_78> how are you?
<cyber-hazard> doing alright, yourself?
<boss_78> to
<boss_78> too
<K-Ryan> so cyber the algorithm format is kind of like "start>if a is satisfied, move to b, if a isn't satisfied move to c>(insert long if lines)>end"
<cyber-hazard> K-Ryan: algorithms are more of an idea. can have any form, from a math equation to a program. I think you're thinking of it too literally
<K-Ryan> I understand the If stuff is different depending on the algorithms point, but isn't that how they would all work?
<cyber-hazard> more or less, yeah
<K-Ryan> Okey dokey, now to find me one of those algorithm games...
<stamen> hi
<cyber-hazard> hey there, stamen
<K-Ryan> Hello
<stamen> I have problem with my USB connection
<K-Ryan> What's on the other end?
<stamen> NOKIA GSM with PC
<Broxtor> I'm trying to mount an ext3 read/write for a normal user, but somehow I don't seem to succeed. My fstab line is: /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ext3 defaults,auto,rw 0 0
<stamen> it was working perfectly with the transfers of data
<cyber-hazard> Broxtor: have you tried manually mounting?
<Broxtor> cyber-hazard: yes, but only with "sudo mount /dev/hdb1", so it uses fstab then, doesn't it?
<stamen> but now when I plug the cable, kubuntu recongnize the memory card as data storage, and when I start to copy my pictures in the
<boss_78> join #driver
<stamen> box dialog on the speed bar there says Staleed
<stamen> stalled
<cyber-hazard> Broxtor: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 should work manually. however that will disappear at next reboot, which is why you add to fstab.
<stamen> and after a while the keybord and the mouse are blocked, and I have to reset the PC
<boss_78> #driver
<cyber-hazard> let me look closer at the line your provided
<stamen> did somebody has the same problem?
<stamen> or idea, what is happening???
<Broxtor> cyber-hazard: just tried what you proposed. Still read-only to normal user
<cyber-hazard> hmmm, think I was missing the point of your post. thought you couldn't get the fstab to mount at all.
<boss_78> #savage_driver
<tobias_> how do I set up XOrg properly?
<Broxtor> cyber-hazard: that does work, but only read-only
<cyber-hazard> ah, okay, one sec
<tobias_> !XOrg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cyber-hazard> Broxtor: you need to add the group you want to be able to rw to the options part of the fstab
<Broxtor> cyber-hazard: should I just list the group name there?
<cyber-hazard> that's what my fstab has in it
<cyber-hazard> Broxtor: have to admit though, I'm not an expert in the fstab area
<ubu_> re
<hume_> fdoving, thx
<melange> Hmm - for some reason java fails with this error: http://bottiger.com/paste/Jfa1LHztKm1eRzCqBU7a . What does it mean? what do I do?
<hume> i have a problem with knetworkmanager and kwallet: the passphrase to my WEP-encrypted wlan seems not to be stored in the wallet.... anyone knows about this?
<scifi> is there a graphical FTP client already installed in kubuntu, or is there one i should install ?
<melange> scifi: konqueror
<cyber-hazard> scifi: when I use graphical ftp (not often) there's a plugin for firefox that's pretty good.
<cyber-hazard> scifi: FireFTp is the name of the extension
<scifi> melange: really, sweet.........'konq' never ceases to amaze ^^ :)
<cyber-hazard> scifi konq does quite a few nifty things :)
<scifi> cyber-hazard: thnx for the firefox tip, but for the moment i dont see the point in using anything other than konq :)
<paulcarpenter> is it advisable for a someone who knows nothing about computers to risk using installing the Herd 2 CD?
<cyber-hazard> paulcarpenter: for someone who knows nothing about computers, I'd recommend OSX
<hume> is there any alternative to using knetworkmanager to connect to an encrypted wlan? I do NOT travel between, wlans, this is a sofa laptop....
<paulcarpenter> o.k., I know enough that I'm managing the current release of kubuntu
<scifi> so do i just basically type the ftp url in the address bar of konqueror ?
<cyber-hazard> paulcarpenter: i was just playing :P i personally love playing around with the latest and greatest, but I'd test it on non production box or something
<paulcarpenter> I was wondering how significant the chances of the test realese buggering everything up are.
<hume> scifi, yes
<cyber-hazard> paulcarpenter: best thing I've ever done for my linux experimenting experience was going to find an old P133, picking up some ram for it, and using it as a sandbox sort of environment
<paulcarpenter> so best not to try it on the computer that I actually use reguarly then?
<cyber-hazard> i wouldn't suggest it
<paulcarpenter> o.k, thanks.
<cyber-hazard> especially if you're like me and just start messing with config files at random and no regard :P
<cyber-hazard> but seriously, go to a local school and see if you can buy one of their machines that they're getting rid of. typically they just donate them or recycle them, so they'll be greatful for the money. and you get a machine that can usually do anything with linux for under $100 :)
<jpiccolo> Uptime: 1 hours and 54 minutes
<Wikipedia-Gast75> hello lloyd
<eimajenthat> how do I make it so that /usr is NOT a hidden file in Konqueror?
<DelbertGrady> hello lloyd
<hume> I have a problem with kwallet /knetworkmanager - kwallet seem NOT to store password between sessions - anyone recognizes this?
<cyber-hazard> i actually had this issue the other day as well. I just resolved not to use kwallet anymore
<cyber-hazard> not a big fan of storing passwords anyways
<hume> cyber-hazard, well, here its a wep-key, 128 bit, a bit tooo long for my memory...
<cyber-hazard> ah
<cyber-hazard> hume: haven't checked it in Kubuntu yet, but KDE Control Center used to have a seperate section for wireless networks and you could store the wepkey in one of the network profiles
<tobias_> that was annoying
<simon__> n
<narasim_7> hello..the power management in display seciton of kdecontrol center always reverts back to  a setting of 30 minutes
<tobias_> XOrg setup crashed my machine while detecting the screen
<cyber-hazard> tobias_: ouch, that sucks
<cyber-hazard> narasim_7: for your laptop?
<tobias_> now I know why wine wont work
<hume> cyber-hazard, ok, seems to be here in kubuntu too, though I never used it, gonna try now
<narasim_7> cyber-hazard: no mine is a dekstop
<tobias_> it found my integrated laptop screen card tho
<narasim_7> cyber-hazard: i am using dapper drake now..
<FastFrenzy> adios wrong chan
<tobias_> only didnt find my screen
<tobias_> I can set it up manually?
<cyber-hazard> hume: lemme know if that works. still haven't looked around too much in the Kubuntu control center. seems to be different though
<tobias_> !XOrg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cyber-hazard> narasim_7: no idea then, sorry. never really looked around power management on anything but laptops
<narasim_7> is there such a problem in edgy?
<narasim_7> its ok.. can u check that if u have edgy?
<cyber-hazard> narasim_7: i am currently using edgy, yeah
<narasim_7> cyber-hazard: do u have such a problem..?
<drarem> if i run an apache2 server on my installation along with mysql - would it and my intranet of windoze boxes behind the firewall be secure?  how paranoid do i need to be?
<fxr> hi can does the linux kernel headers be installed by default in kubuntu & xubuntu.. where can i find this info out?
<cyber-hazard> narasim_7: i don't currently have any problems relating to pwoer management with my laptop
<narasim_7> cyber-hazard: great...that should do :)
* lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<narasim_7> cyber-hazard: thanks a tonne
<cyber-hazard> narasim_7: np :)
<hatta> fxr, dpkg --get-selections | grep headers
<hatta> will tell you whether it's installed or not
<agnostic> someone can  help with Grub error 22
<drarem> can i disable the touchpad on my laptop without messing anything else up?  I'm using an external mouse
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: dual boot system?
<narasim_7> agnostic: looks like you modified some partition in either windows or linux
<jontec> *kid voice* how come we don't have the newer versions of apache? we only have 2.0.55?
<agnostic> yes, winme :( and kubuntu 5.10
<fxr> ok thanks hatta, but i wanna do a fresh install and the how-to (install a wireless nic) requires me to have the linux headers installed .. ll have no internet connection til i get the nic working... so i wanna make sure them headers are installed with my CD
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: step 1> replace winme with something else
<drarem> jontec - I'm guessing cause it's at a stable release?
<cyber-hazard> anything else
<agnostic> i have added a second HDD
<gkjones> is there a site that lists additional repositories for Adept manager please
<jontec> drarem: but according to apache 2.3 something is a stable release?
<dope> if i have a pen drive is there some sort of program i can put on it that'll store passwords and enter them automatically
<dope> maybe i'm asking for too much
<cyber-hazard> dope: I think kwallet does something close to that, not experienced with kwallet though
<daleg> hi all,  is thare any command-line torrent client supporting data encryptio?
<dope> yea exactly like that only with a pen drive so i can wonder to differen tcomputers
<cyber-hazard> dope: I meant, I'm pretty sure that they have a function to store it on a pen drive
<jontec> drarem: sorry, not 2.3.* 2.2.3?
<dope> oh
<drarem> Have you done sudo apt-get update?  I really couldn't tell you, still learning this too.
<dope> that would be great too
<eimajenthat> gkjones: here's some to start you off
<cyber-hazard> jontec: just because there is a stable release from the manufacturer doesn't mean it's been completely tested for a distro. Debian/ubuntu is really careful with adding stuff to their repo's to make sure that they're stable and won't break things
<eimajenthat> gkjones: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<cyber-hazard> jontec: can try unmasking the universe and multiverse repos to see if they're in there
<jontec> cyber-hazard: :D how? I only know how to add them to the lists in adept?
<Zigmund> ciao a tutti
<cyber-hazard> jontec: lemme try and remember real quick. new to kubuntu
<jontec> cyber-hazard: okay. :D
<eimajenthat> gkjones: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
<cyber-hazard> jontec: /etc/apt/sources.list is the file you're looking for
<marco_> hi
<cyber-hazard> jontec: uncomment the repos. there's instructions in the comments for you in that file
<cyber-hazard> hey, marco_
<jontec> cyber-hazard: okay, if you know how to do it that way, that's okay with me
<gkjones> magic
<BluesKaj> !it  | Zigmund
<ubotu> Zigmund: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<agnostic> if i reinstall Grub, error 22 will disappear?
<eimajenthat> How come when I go to / in Konqueror, all I see is "media" and "home"?
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: it doesn't sound like a grub install error, more a config error. means it can't find a partition you specified
<cyber-hazard> eimajenthat: because the ubuntu developers decided that everything else is generally too dangerous for the average user to access normally
<cyber-hazard> eimajenthat: you can show hidden directories, or you can access the directories through command line
<jontec> cyber-hazard: :D all of my repos are uncommented. O_o
<agnostic> so must edit Grub conf file?
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: yes, I would
<Slackwise> eimajenthat: If you're curious, go read the file /.hidden
<Slackwise> Same file and concept used in MacOS X :P
<Slackwise> eimajenthat: If you want to see those files, just select "View" --> "Show Hidden Files" in Konqueror
<DelbertGrady> hello lloyd
<eimajenthat> cyber-hazard: that seems kinda goofy to me
<DelbertGrady> hello lloyd
<cyber-hazard> eimajenthat: eh, i didn't notice for the first few days cause I don't usually use the GUI filebrowser :P
<andreasw> how can I make a pdf document from two .tif files really fast?
<cyber-hazard> eimajenthat: but yeah, threw me off as well
<agnostic> if i reinstall Grub, it do not configure properly by itself?
<DelbertGrady> hello lloyd
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: sec
<tobias_> how do I find the refresh rate for my monitor? packard bells homepage wont tell me anything, and the list in the kubuntu help file had all the companies listed, except packard bell, am I wrong to assume that packard bell doesnt want anyone to know the refresh rate of my easynote m5 256?
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: edit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<tobias_> does this mean anything at all :"LCD 15.1" TFT XGA"?
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: see if the pointers to the partitions look correct. if they don't, fix them
<eimajenthat> cyber-hazard: has it been like that since edgy was released?
<cyber-hazard> tobias_: sorry, it's been a while since I've dealt with that. lemme see if I can dig something up real quick
<tobias_> thanks cyber :)
<cyber-hazard> eimajenthat: it's been like that the last few days since I've started using kubuntu :)
<cyber-hazard> tobias_: check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DelbertGrady> cyber-hazard sucks
<cyber-hazard> tobias_: there's some comments to help a bit, or google for a sample on, maybe
<eimajenthat> cyber-hazard: I guess it doesn't make that much difference normally.  I just noticed it when I was trying to tell Firefox to use KDE apps to open stuff instead of Gnome ones
<tobias_> oki thanki
<tobias_> I googled a lot
<DelbertGrady> tobias sucks
<tobias_> delbergrady rocks
<DelbertGrady> yes
<tobias_> :P
<eimajenthat> cyber-hazard: thanks for de-confusing me
<cyber-hazard> eimajenthat: np :)
<DelbertGrady> eimajenthat sucks
<DelbertGrady> cyber-hazard sucks
<DelbertGrady> flavio sucks
<DelbertGrady> fowlduck sucks
<cyber-hazard> <3 ignore lists :)
<tobias_> err, I think DelbertGrady is confusing this channel for some other channel
<tobias_> lol
<DelbertGrady> wgy
<DelbertGrady> why
<fowlduck> lol
<fowlduck> nice
<fowlduck> thanks
<DelbertGrady> shoudl I konfuse it
<fowlduck> DelbertGrady: any particular reason why I suck?
<fowlduck> or are you just a troll?
<DelbertGrady> because you're gay
<cyber-hazard> fowlduck: looks like a troll. just ignore him
<tobias_> <3 ignore lists too
<fdoving> DelbertGrady: please behave and keep on topic.
* fowlduck suspects the latter
<fowlduck> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato or DBO
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=JavaUser@84-73-114-251.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by fdoving
* DelbertGrady was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (No.)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fowlduck> thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<cyber-hazard> ick, Javausers :P
<cyber-hazard> thanks, fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<borie> do u have a link for filesharing behind a NAT on Kubuntu ???
<borie> sharing folders 192.168.1.x's PC i mean...
<fowlduck> borie: you ought to look into your router's NAT and port-forwarding functionality
<borie> between computers  on my local network !  (sorry)
<fowlduck> oh
<fowlduck> i dunno
<borie> k
<fowlduck> srry
<cyber-hazard> borie: all *nix computers? or mixed?
<trappist> fowlduck: you're going to need to forward a range of ports, depending on the file sharing protocol (samba, nfs, etc.)
<borie> cyber-hazard> right now all are on kubuntu ( but some are with dual boot (XP) )
<fowlduck> trappist: yes, i was just giving general help
<cyber-hazard> borie: would probably do it via nfs mounting
<borie> cyber-hazard>care i dont
<trappist> fowlduck: sorry, I meant to say that to borie :)
<elyon> What is the app called that lets me change startup programs?
<fowlduck> trappist: np :)
<borie> trappist> wich one ??
<agnostic> were can be found "grub.conf"  file in ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy)?
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: try /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: looks like a grub.conf, don't see an actual grub.conf on my machine though
<elyon> What is the app called that lets me change startup programs?
<agnostic> a good manual for editing "menu.lst"  please
<trappist> agnostic: it's very well documented inside itself
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: yeah, the comments inside the file are very helpful
<vikal> poprosze do ubuntu .pl
<vikal> ubuntu.pl
<hume> cyber-hazard, seems to be working well..:)
<cyber-hazard> hume: excellent. glad it worked out for you :)
<hume> cyber-hazard, thx for the advice..:)
<cyber-hazard> hume: anytime. glad I can help :)
<vikal> #ubuntu.pl
<vikal> dzieki
<apokryphos> elyon: this is done through kcontrol
<apokryphos> or Kubuntu's system settings
<apokryphos> (in the menu)
<cyber-hazard> apokryphos: thanks for pointing that out. I've been scouring the internet looking :P
<apokryphos> almost all of KDE's standard settings are handled through there, yeah :)
<cyber-hazard> apokryphos: yeah, just never used a distro that was so integrated with KDE before
<apokryphos> integration is goood, yup 8)
<agnostic> so, at final,  to edit menu.lst according to "sudo fdisk -l"  ?
<xenophile7x7> hey, im not sure if this is offtopic or not, but im tryin to compare gnome and kde to decide which *buntu version to stay with. can anyone offer some suggestions or feedback?
<cyber-hazard> agnostic: no, that actually only lists your partitions so that you know how to edit the menu.lst
<cyber-hazard> xenophile7x7: since this is the kubuntu room, most people will prolly say KDE :)
<xenophile7x7> lol, yeah i figured
<koriel> xenophile7x7: that's true
<cyber-hazard> xenophile7x7: I'd recommend finding a livecd that has both on it, and play around, see which one you like
<xenophile7x7> just hopin to get some pro's and con's
<agnostic> yes, that i was trying to say :)
<elyon> I'm having a problem here (and have been for weeks).  My entire system locks up nearly every time a user logs off.  Black screen, only a mouse cursor showing.  Ctrl-Alt-F1, etc. do nothing.  I have a Radeon 9600 and am runny Kubuntu Edgy.
<cyber-hazard> xenophile7x7: example: Pros: KDE pwns. Cons: there is none, cause it pwns
<elyon> xenophile7x7: Do you have Ubuntu installed already?
<xenophile7x7> rofl, well that settles it i guess
<xenophile7x7> yes. ive been bouncing between them for a few horus now, comparing
<elyon> xenophile7x7: You can run both KDE and gnome on the same machine and select which one you want when you login.
<elyon> xenophile7x7: If you don't like gnome, simply logout (not restart), and select KDE.  Quick and easy way to compare and still have access to all your programs and files.
<cyber-hazard> xenophile7x7: in the end, it really comes down to which you feel is more comfortable and which looks better to you. they can both run eachothers programs, and both accomplish pretty much the same functions
<cyber-hazard> xenophile7x7: and both give you access to the terminal, which is the only important part anyways :P
<xenophile7x7> true enough
<elyon> cyber-hazard: Try telling my mother that.  She just wants to play solitaire ;)
<DeadFishMan> elyon: Did you ever see an error message referring to ksmserver?
<xenophile7x7> theres parts of both that i like and dislike.
<cyber-hazard> elyon: in that case, definitely KDE. KPatience is the best solitare program ever! :P
<elyon> DeadFishMan: There haven't been any error messages.  But I have the same problem with gnome.
<elyon> cyber-hazard: I'm playing KP right now, actually ;)
<cyber-hazard> elyon: haha, awesome
<xenophile7x7> but im still new to linux, so i figured id get some other opinions.
<elyon> cyber-hazard: Just wish it hand a few sounds for the card animations
<elyon> xenophile7x7: You know how to have both KDE and gnome at the same time?
<cyber-hazard> elyon: yeah, I usually listen to my iPod, so i don't care that much
<xenophile7x7> yeah
<DeadFishMan> elyon: I see... I started to have something similar, however this is a known bug on kubuns KDE
<DeadFishMan> elyon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/67889
<elyon> xenophile7x7: Alright.  I've found that gnome is a really easy way to transition from Windows, while for me KDE seems a bit quicker and more polished-looking.
<xenophile7x7> do you guys knwo of any messengers, like kopete and gaim, that support vid/voice?
<DeadFishMan> i am waiting for the patch to make into the repositories for kubuntu dapper
<xenophile7x7> kde seems to have alot more packaged with it
<cyber-hazard> xenophile7x7: kopete supports vid, not sure about voice. i usually use skype for voice though
<elyon> DeadFishMan: I'm not positive if the problems were present before installing KDE (since I did that pretty much right away).  Would that bug affect gnome sessions as well?
<xenophile7x7> gnome has some neat tools, like the system monitor. havent found anything like that in KDE yet
<DeadFishMan> cyber-hazard: Skype for the KDE oriented person, Gizmo Project for the rest :P
<elyon> xenophile7x7: You can run gnome's system monitor in KDE too ;)
<cyber-hazard> DeadFishMan: we're in a KDE oriented channel :P
<DeadFishMan> elyonI am not convinced that this is the same bug as it appears to be in Kubuntu s KDE implementation only and only shows up when one upgrades to KDE 3.5.5
<xenophile7x7> can it be installed in kde, without installing gnome?
<jatos> hey
<xenophile7x7> and can ekiga be used with skype?
<elyon> xenophile7x7: That I'm not sure about.  I'm pretty sure that you would need to install at least the gnome-base system (similar to requiring kde-base for KDE programs in Gnome)
<DeadFishMan> xenophile7x7: You can pretty much install anything on any desktop as long as the dependencies are installed with it
<cyber-hazard> xenophile7x7: which apt-get takes care of for the most part
<DeadFishMan> xenophile7x7: which is, of course, a moot point on a Debina-derived distro :)
<DeadFishMan> *Debian
<xenophile7x7> ok.
<elyon> DeadFishMan: Yeah, I tried Mandriva and SUSE a while ago, but didn't like it nearly as much :)
<xenophile7x7> lol, im sure there are similar apps i could find to do the same thign anyway
<cyber-hazard> i love how kubuntu makes such a big deal everytime i run something as root. it's so cute how excited it gets. pop up warning, flashing box in the panel
<lupine_85> hehe
<elyon> xenophile7x7: There isn't much out there that anyone wants to do that hasn't already been coded :)
* lupine_85 hates it
<DeadFishMan> cyber-hazard: LOL
<xenophile7x7> yeah, ive started to notice that
<xenophile7x7> i should have switched to linux a long time ago
<lupine_85> xenophile7x7, elyon: can you write a decoder/encoder for SMV videos? *flutter flutter*
<tobi> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> ;)
<cyber-hazard> i come from a slackware and then gentoo background, so root isn't a huge deal to me.
<elyon> xenophile7x7: I'm a gamer... pretty tentative about installing my games with Wine.
<Shyne> im confused - which dvd/cd do i need for intel 64bit ? i386 or amd64
<elyon> cyber-hazard: Ahh... I'm a child of Microsoft (adopted now, of course)
<cyber-hazard> elyon: wine rocks. though I've found crossover office actually does a bette job for me
<DeadFishMan> cyber-hazard: I also used to use hardcore distros, but even so, I do not like to logon as root unless really needed
<elyon> cyber-hazard: Crossover isn't free, is it?
<xenophile7x7> same here.  ive actually been thinkin that it may jus tbe easier to duel boot, or use vmware.  wine seems pretty touchy
<cyber-hazard> elyon: wel yeah, I was MS before slack, and still use it occasionally
<cyber-hazard> DeadFishMan: never log in as root, but when I run something as root, I'm not used to the fanfare
<jatos> hey
<elyon> cyber-hazard: I never paid for Windows.  Finally started feeling bad about it, so I went OSS ;)
<DeadFishMan> cyber-hazard: Still getting used to the whole sudo thing, though. I am not sure if I like it.
<cyber-hazard> think I'm gonna right a script that shoots up fireworks everytime I type SU or sudo
<cyber-hazard> DeadFishMan: i like the sudo thing, but not used to the "only sudo" thing
<DeadFishMan> ROTFL
<elyon> cyber-hazard: For good measure, add a crowd shouting "YAY!"
<xenophile7x7> have to pull the clip from monty python
<cyber-hazard> elyon: yeah, crossover is $40 fore the real version. but for the linux community, I'm willing to pay a little extra
<xenophile7x7> when they eat the minstrels
<cyber-hazard> $40 is nothing for the ability to not have to run windows at all :P
<magical_trevsky> hi, does anyone know how (or whether it's possible) to make the application icons in my kde taskbar autohide themselves, since I have lots of applications with taskbar icons, and they fill up a lot of space!
<elyon> cyber-hazard: What about Cedega?
<jatos> I just recovered part recovered a partition using testdisk (after I accidently deleted my partition table...) and there two unrecovered partitons, anyone know how to recover the other 4 partitions that I have?
<DeadFishMan> Well... Gotta go now
<cyber-hazard> elyon: haven't looked at Cedega too much. all I know is crossover has tested WoW extensively
<jatos> that I have unrecovered tgat is...
<DeadFishMan> See you later guys!
<cyber-hazard> DeadFishMan: later, man
<elyon> magical_trevsky: Right click on the system tray handle, and choose Configure System Tray
<xenophile7x7> elyon: ever looked at rappelz? basically WoW but free
<magical_trevsky> elyon, thanks :)
<elyon> xenophile7x7: I'm not a WoW fan.
<cyber-hazard> okay, time for some more coffee and maybe a cigarette
<elyon> xenophile7x7: I'm more of an FPS player.
<cyber-hazard> be back in a few
<xenophile7x7> i just dont like it because i refuse to pay monthly for a game
<xenophile7x7> but i bounce around between fps, rts, and rappelz is my only mmo
<Shyne> wow is well worth the money if u play it at all often
<xenophile7x7> not to me
<elyon> Shyne: I don't want any part of a game where the players have a *real* wedding in-game.
<Shyne> 8.99 is 3 pints here and the wow subs lasts a lot longer
<Shyne> and u dont have to be in the wedding
<Shyne> just walk on by :P
<root____> hi
<elyon> Shyne: I'd end up trying to kill the bride, actually.
<Shyne> id sign a petition for same race pvp for that purpose
<xenophile7x7> 'buy my paperweight. now continue to pay me almost its full price every month, for my permissin to use it as somethign other than a paperweight'
<xenophile7x7> its a bit too MS'ish for me
<elyon> xenophile7x7: Amen.
<Shyne> wtf
<Shyne> that makes no sense
<elyon> xenophile7x7: Of course, if you want quality games, you have to go for Windows... sad, huh?
<xenophile7x7> yeah, thats a big part of why it too me so long to switch
<elyon> You know, I think I'm going to attempt installing CoD2 with Wine
<xenophile7x7> then vista hit, and pushed me over the edge
<xenophile7x7> is wine easy to work with? ive heard it can be really touchy on games
<elyon> xenophile7x7: No clue... haven't tried it with many games lol
<elyon> xenophile7x7: I know its easy to use, though... install and forget it :)
<xenophile7x7> i might try it out then.  hopefully it will work with some of the less-commercial software i use, like rappelz
<elyon> xenophile7x7: My absolute FAVORITE waste-of-time Windows game is impossible to play in Linux... because to login and launch the executable, you need ActiveX... grr.
<xenophile7x7> whats that?
<elyon> xenophile7x7: GolfKing (golf.ijji.com)
<xenophile7x7> never played it. im not a big golf fan
<xenophile7x7> screw it, ive already started with KDE, so im just goign to stick toit
<elyon> xenophile7x7: Its one of those multiplayer, play4free games (same publisher as WarRock)
<xenophile7x7> ahh, ok
<elyon> Okay... wish me luck on my CoD Wine install ;)... seems to be fine, but I haven't tried running it yet lol
<xenophile7x7> good luck!
<elyon> AHH!  Well, that is stupid.  I can't even eject the first disc...
<elyon> Can someone help me here?  I can't eject my CD (either by pressing the open button, OR selecting 'Eject' in KDE)!
<spitwise> got a paperclip?
<dvayanu> hi. i know this is extremely dumb question but where can i find out what kernel options in boot command actually mean
<dvayanu> like quiet
<spitwise> did you try typing eject in konsole?
<elyon> spitwise: I could do that, but it seems like it may still be spinning.
<xenophile7x7> reboot
<xenophile7x7> or at least log out
<elyon> spitwise: Yeah... it gives the all-helpful "eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed" error.
<elyon> Seems a lot like the Windows "Fatal Error" message lol
<spitwise> ya perhaps a reboot is in order.
<elyon> spitwise: I'm in the middle of an installation from that CD... lol its asking for disc 2
<xenophile7x7> alright guys, im gonna reformat. ill be back in a few. thanks for everyones help!
<spitwise> elyon: read the umount man page
<cyber-hazard> on the way back in i got cornered :( turns out someone in the office had a birthday =\
<pip`> hahaha
<twosouls82> hello there :)
<pip`> ello
<elyon> twosouls82: Hello to you, sir.
<pip`> mate
* pip` givs teh channel a big *huggie*
<cyber-hazard> hehe
<elyon> okay... so with Wine at least, I can't install ANYTHING that is more than one CD
<twosouls82> elyon, you can make an iso of the cds and then force a remount I guess
<pip`> wow now thats wat i call 'hamstrung'
* twosouls82 never uses Wine though
* pip` never used Wine ever
<pip`> uhh.. so i guess ..  Wine sux from the gettgo
<twosouls82> no, that is not what I said
<elyon> Well, I guess I'm just being overly optimistic as it is... trying to play windows games.
<cyber-hazard> elyon: always cedega or crossover :P
<elyon> Does K3B rip ISOs?
<twosouls82> elyon: dd does and cp does too, google "linux iso from cd"
* pip` *hugglepies* 2soul82 a bit..
<twosouls82> :\
<phux> so nabernd
<pip`> lala
<elyon> hehe, there's no progress display for dd?
<pip`> isnt dd a backup program?
<elyon> pip`: I have no idea... but I'm using it to rip a CD to iso ;)
<cyber-hazard> yeah, but also works for generating an iso
<pip`> oh really
<cyber-hazard> pip`: tar is also just a program designed to use with tapes :P
<pip`> sumone told me dd was too hard for noobs to try
<pip`> noobs like mee
<Alarm> hello, when i open konsole it runs with the user alarm. how could i run konsole as a different user ?
<elyon> pip`: I'm as green as they get and it wasn't hard for me ;)
<cyber-hazard> Alarm: konsole will run as whatever user you are logged on as
<pip`> ohh really?
<Alarm> cyber-hazard,  and what happens if i want to run as a new user that i created ? in that case mythtv
<elyon> pip`: Nevermind... it gave me yet another extremely vague error.  I give up.
<pip`> elyon, well yer prolly a smart noob, ima dumb noob
<pip`> haha oops sorry
<cyber-hazard> Alarm: you can su <user>
<elyon> lol you spoke too soon.
<Alarm> ok, thanks
<cyber-hazard> Alarm: np :)
<pip`> *huggies*
<phux> anyone lost settings in beryl?
<omicron_> hi there. which package do i need to install to get the kde header files?
<jatos> anyone know a Linux tool for looking at hard disk in Hex?
<phux> anyone got an awnser?
<kkosmo> phux
<kkosmo> you lost setting
<kkosmo> in beryl
<kkosmo> ?
<phux> oh
<phux> thx
<phux> nt really
<phux> beryl running
<kkosmo> ok
<kkosmo> and you lost settings
<phux> but settings r unchanged every time
<kkosmo> ooo ok
<phux> i wanna change em
<phux> had it but beryl crashed so i had to remove them
<kkosmo> why it crashed
<kkosmo> you have low computer
<phux> don't know
<phux> ;)
<phux> not really
<phux> will be enough
<kkosmo> what you
<kkosmo> tell me the info about your computer
<phux> nv 6600gt, 2000+amd 512mb
<kkosmo> and it crashed
<tobi> [GdK-Warning **: gdk_window_set_back_pixmap]  All my windows in "gxine" and "gimp" are black. any idea?
<kkosmo> i have nv 440mx
<Wepwawet> hi... back to x86  from 64bit
<kkosmo> 256 mb ram
<kkosmo> and 2400 intel
<phux> so u run beryl?
<kkosmo> yes
<phux> np?
<kkosmo> no
<phux> don't think of hw probs
<kkosmo> not super fast
<kkosmo> yes
<kkosmo> but is work good
<yelonek> hi, i have a bit silly question
<kkosmo> ask
<yelonek> i'm sharing a directory with kpf
<cyber-hazard> tobi: that seems way over my head, man. sorry :(
<yelonek> it says it's http server
<phux> it must have been the child in me playin with beryl settings
<phux> 2 quick
<yelonek> how do i connect to this server ?
<yelonek> http://localhost/ ?
<yelonek> it's listening on 8001
<kkosmo> try http://yourip
<kkosmo> or localhost
<tobi> cyber-hazard: way over your head, that means you have no idea ?
<cyber-hazard> yelonek: probably. but if it's a httpd you might need to start the process
<yelonek> so that's http://localhost/:8001 ?
<cyber-hazard> tobi: yeah, sorry
<tobi> hmmm...
<tobi> damn
<kkosmo> yes
<cyber-hazard> yelonek: would be http://localhost:8001
<cyber-hazard> yelonek: no slash after localhost
<elyon> Is there a GUI program that will rip CDs to ISOs?
<cyber-hazard> elyon: i don't know for linux
<yelonek> cyber-hazard: thanks, I knew i was doing sth wrong, but didn't know what :)
<phux> kkosm: can change beryl as much as u like?
<cyber-hazard> yelonek: np :)
<kkosmo> sure
<phux> f....
<kkosmo> what f...
<phux> don't know the prob of my comp
<phux> running without any setting it is fast but furrious
<kkosmo> its weak
<kkosmo> without the setting
<kkosmo> its not fun
<phux> jop
<phux> thats what i meant
<phux> i just saw the  teeth of the monster but now i just dream of it
<lupine_85> elyon: doesn't dd cut it for you?
<kkosmo> man i am not to expert in linux but you can try install your graphic card driver maybe its help
<kkosmo> too
<elyon> lupine_85: Gave me a very vague error...
<kkosmo> *
<phux> so i did twice
<kkosmo> you already install your graphic card driver
<kkosmo> ?
<elyon> "I/O error" lol that's about it.
<phux> y
<phux> lol
<lupine_85> mm, is it an audio cd?
<phux> some conf won't be taken
<phux> but thx so far
<kkosmo> phux ok man i dont know what to tell you but now i go to learn i have tomorow a test in  biology so i go bye
<phux> jop cu thy
<yelonek> cyber-hazard: what package do i need to set up smb server ?
<yelonek> I found smb4k and linneighbourhood
<cyber-hazard> yelonek: not entirely sure. don't know how ubuntu organizes it's package manager yet (new to kubuntu)
<killerbee> hello. I am having problems using fglrx (ati display drivers). They seem to run in failsafe kde but when I run regular kde they lock up
<killerbee> any ideea what is a stable version of the drivers or what is causing this?
<yelonek> all I'm finding is smb browsers
<yelonek> I can't find anything to make a server
<tobi> cyber-hazard: maybe i found a solution for my "black-window-problem" but i have to reinstall gtk. in fact i'm a perfect newbie, is it riskfull to deinstall gtk ?
<cyber-hazard> yelonek: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=samba+server+howto&btnG=Search <- try that
<fkrieghoff> Hello. :)
<phux> oh..
<cyber-hazard> tobi: my viewpoint is that no software change is ever irreversable. however my viewpoint has caused me a lot of work in the past. so it's really your decision
<cyber-hazard> tobi: however, gtk isn't that big of a deal to uninstall and reinstall. just make sure you follow whatever solution you have to a T
<tobi> cyber-hazard: we will see... whatever, thanks a lot
<cyber-hazard> tobi: no problem. good luck :)
<yelonek> thx cyber-hazard, it's not that urgent
<cyber-hazard> yelonek: okay. well, goodluck on it when you decide to tackle it
<sleepy495> If Install a new video card do I have to install the same drivers I had before or no need since they are already installed
<fkrieghoff> I can't select my microphone as the capturing device...There's no button or something to select a capturing at kmix...Could somebody help me out? :)
<cyber-hazard> sleepy495: call me a gentoo user, but I'd recompile the drivers for optimisations anyways :)
<katabatic> anybody got an idea why on my wired connection it won't get an IP automatically at boot, when I have network-manager installed? if I remove network-manager, it works fine
<K-Ryan> Hey everybody
* K-Ryan listens to his echo.
<Kyral> ICMP ECHO
* K-Ryan doesn't even hear crickets.
* K-Ryan watches a tumbleweed blow past.
<fkrieghoff> Hi K-Ryan..
<K-Ryan> Hello =)
<fkrieghoff> Sorry...I'm just busy, googling about my little microphone-problem..
<K-Ryan> What's the problem?
<fkrieghoff> Got some probs with activating full-duplex on my audigy sound card.
<K-Ryan> No idea what full-duplex is, I figured you had some kind of recognization issue. Sorry I can't really help you on that one =P
<K-Ryan> !commonlisp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commonlisp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !common lisp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about common lisp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, anyone know what Common Lisp is?
<cyber-hazard> !common-lithp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about common-lithp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spitwise> hahahahaha
<K-Ryan> lol...
<Kr4t05> Ok, I have libxine-extracodecs and the latest amarok installed, and, it worked fine only two days ago, but all the sudden, amarok is now complaining about no MP3 support and when I press the button to install it, it hangs.
<K-Ryan> No, I see a big section of programs for it in Adept Manager
<katabatic> !lisp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lisp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Kr4t05 I get the same thing every once in a while, try a different station
<Kr4t05> K-Ryan: Station? I'm playing local files.
<K-Ryan> Oh, thought you were off streaming radio
<K-Ryan> That's what I use Amarok for and my friends do to so sorry.
<K-Ryan> I haven't tried opening mp3s in Amarok but I do know that XMMS works with them.
<forceflow_> hey, anyone interested in handing out kubuntu disks outside best buys, circuit city stores, etc, on the day of windows vista release?
<K-Ryan> =D
<K-Ryan> I would SO do that
<forceflow_> exactly!
<forceflow_> im trying to get as many people as i can to do it
<dwidmann> give me the disks and I'd think about doing it in Charlottesville
<forceflow_> maybe get some news coverage
<forceflow_> i think it would be a party
<jamrs> in regards to vista, has everyone seen this: http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.txt
<tek__> dlaczego ni nie moge zapisac na HDD
<K-Ryan> uhh, i see "test"
<K-Ryan> That's it
<jamrs> wow
<jamrs> it was just there an hour ago
<jamrs> hold on
<jamrs> http://antbeeb.members.beeb.net/vista_cost.html
<jamrs> try that
<MaxDamage``> hey all
<MaxDamage``> (yes, im here again to ask noob questions :P)
<K-Ryan> Wow, just reading the section titles
<K-Ryan> I can't believe it
<MaxDamage``> uh, adept keeps saying that there's another packaging program running and it cant work :/
<MaxDamage``> whats up with that?
<dwidmann> speaking of vista cost, jamrs, are they any solid numbers on the up front $ Microshaft intend to ask for it?
<K-Ryan> MaxDamage`` did you terminate Adept?
<forceflow_> yeah so 6.06 is available free: maybe we order a good number of those and hand them out:P
<K-Ryan> Like, was it not responding a while ago and you terminated it?
<forceflow_> i dont know, it's an idea:) anyone who wants to show up, bring your laptop to show off if you want
<MaxDamage``> terminate it.. as in shut it down?
<dwidmann> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<K-Ryan> Terminate it as in a little box came up where you could click "Terminate"
<MaxDamage``> thanks dwidmann and ubotu :p
<K-Ryan> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MaxDamage``> i know
<K-Ryan> Just making sure
<MaxDamage``> but machines need love too :p
<K-Ryan> =P
<cyber-hazard> haha
<cyber-hazard> !machine-love
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about machine-love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MaxDamage``> hahahaha
<cyber-hazard> evidently they don't
<K-Ryan> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<cyber-hazard> hahahahahhaa
<K-Ryan> You were saying?
<MaxDamage``> uh yeah
<K-Ryan> lmao
<MaxDamage``> your right
<cyber-hazard> fair enough
<dwidmann> ... ubotu must be crazy o.O
<K-Ryan> ... in love
<K-Ryan> =)
<dwidmann> but we still love him/her/it
<cyber-hazard> wish I would have talked to ubotu before falling for my ex. would have saved a lot of problems :P
<MaxDamage``> well i luv him anyway
<MaxDamage``> he helped me many times when i typed stuff with ! for help
<MaxDamage``> it worked
<MaxDamage``> thanks :)
<forceflow_> so yeah
<forceflow_> anyone interested at all?
<K-Ryan> Np
<K-Ryan> forceflow_ I'd do it, when's Vista coming out?
<forceflow_> jan 30th
<MaxDamage``> *cough* vista?
<K-Ryan> I wouldn't get the cds in time =(
<forceflow_> handing out kubuntu cds on the release date
<Zamber> !DVI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DVI - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<forceflow_> im thinking about making them CDs on the spot using my laptop
<dwidmann> forceflow, I wonder what it would take to get them to sell the disks on the shelf alongside M$? hmmm, offer them the disks for free perhaps, and tell them they can sell them for $5 each ... they could make good money that way.
<dwidmann> Free money
<Kr4t05> Does anyone else have a suggestion for my Amarok problem?
<MaxDamage``> Kr4t05: what's the problem?
<forceflow_> yeah, they really could, the only problem is getting the disks out:P
<K-Ryan> dwidmann Having them sell Kubuntu would completely defeat the purpose of FSF
<K-Ryan> And the Linux way
<dwidmann> Kr4t05: No idea, except perhaps dpkg --purge 'ing amarok, and reinstalling, and seeing if it takes
<MaxDamage``> hey
<MaxDamage``> sell is a strong word
<yuriy> K-Ryan: nothing wrong with selling gpl software
<MaxDamage``> and it's not that expensive
<MaxDamage``> compared to unix or windows
<K-Ryan> I'm not saying it's not allowed, I'm saying it's wrong.
<MaxDamage``> well yeah :/
<Kr4t05> MaxDamage``: I have libxine-extracodecs and the latest amarak installed, yet it still complains about MP3 support. It worked yesterday, though.
<MaxDamage``> but .. i saw it coming too
<Kr4t05> amarok*
<MaxDamage``> oh i had the same problem
<MaxDamage``> and ran an update with adept
<cyber-hazard> K-Ryan: a lot of people sell cd's of products. a lot of people want the comfort of having a cd, which most distro's don't provide. the minimal fee ($5) is usually to cover cost of media and handling
<MaxDamage``> it all worked fine :)
<dwidmann> When I say thety can sell them for $5, I'd rather they be there and get given out for free ... but giving them incentive to do so could go a long way.
<forceflow_> my goal though is to offer it for free, so that people realize theyre paying money when they could get something better for free:P
<yuriy> nah people like to pay for packaging (as in a nice box), i don't see the problem with making a buck off that
<K-Ryan> cyber-hazard We're talking about Kubuntu cds though
<forceflow_> packaging can add that touch though
<cyber-hazard> K-Ryan: it doesn't matter. any linux can be sold for a few bucks. the world doesn't spin for free
<forceflow_> well, technically, the world does spin for free
<dwidmann> I wonder what they would do if I put a pile of them on the shelf next to "the other OS"
<K-Ryan> No but they could order the CD for free
<forceflow_> at least ive never payed that fee:P
<cyber-hazard> K-Ryan: as long as they aren't selling it for $50 like Fry's is for Slackware =\
<K-Ryan> Instead of paying
<MaxDamage``> cyber-hazard: nicely said :)
<yuriy> You didn't pay the spin the earth fee? OH NOOOO
<MaxDamage``> oh my god
<MaxDamage``> he didnt?!
<cyber-hazard> haven't you guys seen the satellite photos of the "insert 25 cents here) machine?
<dwidmann> Oh noes, the earth might stop spinning now :O
<cyber-hazard> the world is like a giant bed found in the rent by the hour hotels
<MaxDamage``> now we're all gonna blast to the east with a speed between 850 and 990 km/h
<yuriy> i bet if you put a pile of kubuntu ship-it cd's in a store next to other software, if somebody actually looked they would ask "how much?"
<sleepy495> Question, if I upgrade my video card will I see a noticible difference in kubuntu, like speed, beryl graphics, etc? I'm upgrading from nvidia 5900 to nvidia 7800
<K-Ryan> Of course
<Kr4t05> sleepy495: Indeed.
<dwidmann> I still really wonder what they would do if I put said pile of cds on the shelf. Would they remove them, throw them away, let people take them? I wonder what their take on it would be.
<cyber-hazard> yuriy: of course they would. so make a couple bucks for your trouble, and distribute linux around the world :P
<K-Ryan> (talking to yuriy)
<MaxDamage``> sleepy495: yes :p
<yuriy> sleepy495: do you notice beryl being slow now?
<sleepy495> ok, thanks :)
<Kr4t05> That's like trading in an '86 Chevelle for an '06 Corvette.
<MaxDamage``> yeah
<sleepy495> yeah its a little slow, but alot more apps are slow too
<Kr4t05> You will notice it.
<MaxDamage``> but nothing can beat the '69 charger ;)
<cyber-hazard> dwidmann: if it's a small enough store prolly just put them out, just like they do AOL cd's, or fliers for clubs
<yuriy> sleepy495: i don't think you'd notice a difference unless you're playing games. that applies to any OS upgrading from a 5900 (except maybe vista)
<dwidmann> Small store? No
<dwidmann> I'm talking about a larger store
<rEvolution27> how do i get amarok to play mp3s?
<yuriy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kr4t05> That's something for Canonical's promotion department to consider.
<forceflow_> automatix2 might help:P
<Kr4t05> Places like Walmart and Target would be great.
<dwidmann> I was thinking BestBuy
<sleepy495> Can I just install my new card and start working or I have to re-install the drivers again?
<forceflow_> that's where im going to be camping
<yuriy> rEvolution27: basically, you need to install the libxine-extracodecs package
<Kr4t05> The retail version sould come with a small sheet detailing what you would need to install as far as codecs and drivers.
<forceflow_> best buy
<dwidmann> sleepy495, should go seemlessly
<forceflow_> until they probably kick me out for losing them business:P
<Kr4t05> Although, that may be taken care of in Feisty.
<dwidmann> I've switched from a 6600gt, to a 7600gt, to a 7900gtx without any driver issues
<MaxDamage``> you know.. if im not sick tomorrow im gona make several copies and give em to my friends lol
<sleepy495> cool
<cyber-hazard> my amarok asked, when I plugged in my iPod, if I wanted to install the mp3 codecs automatically
<cyber-hazard> i said yes, it installed, and asked em to restart amarok
<cyber-hazard> problem solved
<cyber-hazard> maybe I'm just special :P
<forceflow_> yeah, in the past week ive converted 3 friends to kubuntu:) all because i gave them free install disks to try
<Kr4t05> I'm going to keep a CD rack in the back of my car full of K/X/Ubuntu CDs and other GNU stuff. When someone complains about Vista being over-inflated with spyware, I'll toss one at their head.
<forceflow_> they all loved it
<dwidmann> I'll be a mailing out a few disks tomorrow :)
<MaxDamage``> lol
<MaxDamage``> nice
<yuriy> forceflow_: nice!
<forceflow_> :)
<MaxDamage``> i think im gonna give some to the local software shop too
<forceflow_> thank you, thank you
<|Daisuke_Ido|> forceflow_: it's amazing what an easy-to-use distro can achieve
<MaxDamage``> here in my country
<MaxDamage``> if its cheap - people get it
<Kr4t05> My future business will give the option of Ubuntu and Windows XP/Vista
<forceflow_> it really is
<MaxDamage``> and i have 25 - 30 cd's laying around doing nothing...
<Kr4t05> With options for Dual-Boot
<MaxDamage``> im gonna linux the hood
<MaxDamage``> :D
<dwidmann> I've got a dozen dvds left to waste, as well as a spindle of cds :)
<Kr4t05> Shipit has offcially expired?
<dwidmann> has it?
<Kr4t05> I thought it was supposed to be for LTS versions only, as of Dapper.
<dwidmann> Kr4t05: that's what I thought too
<pip`> me too
<K-Ryan> Shipit is no more?
<pip`> wats shipit
<forceflow_> wait, shipit died???
<K-Ryan> Shipit is where you order your Ubuntu cds
<K-Ryan> Hey, when is the next LTS release?
<Kr4t05> K-Ryan: Feisty+1
<pip`> wat happend 2 shipit
<K-Ryan> Ah so it isn't too far away
<K-Ryan> Just getting used to Dapper too...
<Kr4t05> 7.10?
#kubuntu 2007-01-17
<Kr4t05> Well, might be 7.12
<forceflow_> so feisty is soon to come :D
<Kr4t05> April
<forceflow_> im sooooo ready
<forceflow_> :D
<MaxDamage``> oh, i'd also like to ask - when i log out sometimes the system hangs... just shows the mouse cursor with a black screen on 1280x1024
<MaxDamage``> any clues? :/
<Lynoure> Which source package should I report a Konqueror bug on in Launchpad? Or if I used reportbug, will it know I'm the same person as the Launchpad user if the email addy matches?
<forceflow_> so yeah, ill be out there, covering the st. louis side:P ill be at the best buy off hanely if anyone knows where that is, anyone who wants to come is welcome
<|Daisuke_Ido|> been reading up on the list goals for feisty...  there's some *really* nice stuff going
<forceflow_> january 30th
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: That has happened on and off on Dapper at least on some laptop hardware...Maybe desktop too. Seems mostly fixed but causes could vary.
<MaxDamage``> uhh
<MaxDamage``> *reads again.. carefully*
<MaxDamage``> well okay
<MaxDamage``> i just have to live with it then :p
<forceflow_> hey, does anyone know if they finally removed that damn bcm43xx wireless driver that they claimed was reverse engineered but didnt actually work?
<genii> Feisty out of herd 1 yet?
<forceflow_> that was the only pain in my ass when i installed linux:P
<|Daisuke_Ido|> MaxDamage``: or upgrade to Edgy, i suppose
<|Daisuke_Ido|> that's not always an option, though
<MaxDamage``> im using edgy :p
<dwidmann> eh? herd 2 has been out for days
<|Daisuke_Ido|> ah.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> well then, i suppose upgrading to edgy isn't an option, then, is it?
<MaxDamage``> guess so :p
<MaxDamage``> so you guys are lucky and have your own computers right?
<MaxDamage``> lol
<forceflow_> guess no one knows about that problem? it is a real pain for anyone switching on a dell laptop
<|Daisuke_Ido|> computers, yes >_>
<MaxDamage``> well i don't have my own room.. and im sharing my computer with my mother and my brother ...
<MaxDamage``> <_<
<MaxDamage``> :p
<|Daisuke_Ido|> ouch.  i've been there, and yes, it definitely makes adopting linux a pain, especially when the other users are die-hard windows users.
<MaxDamage``> die hard windows users?
<MaxDamage``> someone sends a message to my mom in ICQ and she keeps shouting she's got a virus
<MaxDamage``> .. :D
<cyber-hazard> hahahahhaa
<cyber-hazard> that's awesome
* |Daisuke_Ido| blinks
<cyber-hazard> my dad is like that
<|Daisuke_Ido|> oh man
<forceflow_> lol
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i don't know whether to laugh or cry
<MaxDamage``> yeah, me too...
<cyber-hazard> when we first got the internet in the house Napster was big, and one day (we had a memory leak) windows pops up an illegal operation message
<MaxDamage``> im trying to teach her
<BluesKaj> prolly not so much die-hard as not willing or able to even try linux :>)
<MaxDamage``> not too much though...
<cyber-hazard> he started freaking out that the cops were gonna come
<MaxDamage``> cuz i can't control her then
<MaxDamage``> :D
<cyber-hazard> and damn me for downloading music :P
<MaxDamage``> hahahhahaha
<cyber-hazard> i was crying I was laughing so hard
<MaxDamage``> ur dad rules!
<forceflow_> i got yelled at when windows update downloaded internet explorer 7...lol apparently she thought i changed it
<sleepy495> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<cyber-hazard> curious....
<cyber-hazard> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<cyber-hazard> hahahahha
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i feel lucky.  my mom knows her way around a computer, and my dad has been working with them for most of my life
<cyber-hazard> or your nearest mental health institute! that's awesome!
<|Daisuke_Ido|> of course, mom's usual computer activities include netflix.com, dvdshrink, and nero >_>
<BluesKaj> I'm a grandfather , and Linux is much more interesting and verstaile than windows...altho i still have my windows partition , 'just in case" :)
<cyber-hazard> |Daisuke_Ido|: your mom rocks! :P
<MaxDamage``> yeah
<|Daisuke_Ido|> that's what i thought
<MaxDamage``> i wish my mom would get around a pc...
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i made the mistake of asking when she planned to watch all of these movies
<MaxDamage``> and not just keep shouting that there is no internet when she gets a 404...
<MaxDamage``> rofl
<BluesKaj> hehe
<forceflow_> lol
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i never did get an answer
<sleepy495> where is alsamixer located?
<cyber-hazard> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MaxDamage``> bah
<cyber-hazard> hmmm, guess i'm not leet with the bot yet :(
<MaxDamage``> noone is
<MaxDamage``> :p
<cyber-hazard> i got all excited cause i thought it was my turn to activate the bot :(
<MaxDamage``> well except the botmaster
<cyber-hazard> only to be rejected
<|Daisuke_Ido|> !alsa-mixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-mixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Daisuke_Ido|> bleh
<cyber-hazard> !also
<cyber-hazard> errr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about also - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MaxDamage``> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<BluesKaj> under multimedia id you have it installed, sleepy495
<MaxDamage``> ^^
<MaxDamage``> mekeke
<sleepy495> ok,thanks
<MaxDamage``> no prob :p
<dwidmann> sleepy495, probably /usr/bin/alsamixer, you may have to install it first if you haven't already
<cyber-hazard> !OSX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OSX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber-hazard> =\
<MaxDamage``> !macintosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MaxDamage``> w00t
<MaxDamage``> how the fuck do you spell that?!
<BluesKaj> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber-hazard> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MaxDamage``> !water-melon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about water-melon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<forceflow_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<forceflow_> :D
<BluesKaj> !IMAC
<MaxDamage``> :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IMAC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber-hazard> whatis maxdamage\`\`\'s\ face
<cyber-hazard> maxdamage``'s face: nothing appropriate.
<dwidmann> if you click that link you get everytime you guess incorrectly, you can get the full list
<cyber-hazard> i <3 my bash prompt :)
<dwidmann> or you could experiment in a pm
<BluesKaj> I have a friend who's running kubuntu partition on his Imac
<MaxDamage``> maybe... ?
<MaxDamage``> whoah
<MaxDamage``> imac's rock :p
<BluesKaj> Forgotten what he used to mount it
<MaxDamage``> btw, it's very interesting how the iMac's parts fit into the small space of the monitor... :/
<WiglyWorm> Could someone help me out here? I'm running into an error: "error while loading shared libraries: ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".. where can I find that file?
<WiglyWorm> It doesn't appear to be on the program's CD, nor on my live CD.
<MaxDamage``> well obviously you dont have the libSDL
<MaxDamage``> uh...
<MaxDamage``> i don't remember how to fix it :/
<WiglyWorm> It would certainly appear that way. :)
<dwidmann> !info libsdl1.2debian-all
<MaxDamage``> im kinda sick right now
<ubotu> libsdl1.2debian-all: Simple DirectMedia Layer (with all available options). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 205 kB, installed size 504 kB
<MaxDamage``> right...
<MaxDamage``> now that you know that
<cyber-hazard> hmmm, quick, someone quit so I know if this worked :P
<MaxDamage``> go to adept and download it
<cyber-hazard> damn
<dwidmann> cyber-hazard: quit what?
<WiglyWorm> Oh... I can get it off adept?
<WiglyWorm> I figured that was too easy.
<cyber-hazard> dwidmann: the channel
<MaxDamage``> well everything is easy
<MaxDamage``> if you know how to do it
<dwidmann> is that question still in question, or am I too late to run away?
<WiglyWorm> Mmm hmmm, and I'm a complete linux newbie ATM, so everything is hard. Very very hard. Or at least forgien.
<MaxDamage``> so am I
<MaxDamage``> but... im getting around :)
<WiglyWorm> So I should just search for "libSDL-1.2.so.0" in adept?
<MaxDamage``> libsdl only
<dwidmann> install the libsdl1.2debian-all package
<MaxDamage``> if should find some things
<dwidmann> it should be all you need
<WiglyWorm> Ah.. indeed it has.
<BluesKaj> hmm, the desktop pages minimize to the tray when the cursor is moved to the edges of the screen ...some may like it , but I find it annoying. How do i fix this?
<dwidmann> if you're using 64-bit you'd also need ia32-libs-sdl
<MaxDamage``> BluesKaj: i think it's more comfortable that way
<MaxDamage``> like you got a 4 times bigger screen
<MaxDamage``> if you accidently hit the edge - hit the other one to get back
<MaxDamage``> alltho it doesnt work with me o.0
<MaxDamage``> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<MaxDamage``> just for me
<WiglyWorm> Dwidmann, were you talking to me?
<BluesKaj> I to want to get rid of the effect , MaxDamage``
<dwidmann> WiglyWorm: at which point?
<dwidmann> hmm, oh, yes, I think I was
<MaxDamage``> the 64 bits
<WiglyWorm> "if you're using 64-bit you'd also need ia32-libs-sdl"
<dwidmann> Indeed.
<WiglyWorm> Alright... I've installed both of those packages, theoretically i'm good to go?
<MaxDamage``> yes. :P
<dwidmann> one way to find out
<WiglyWorm> huh... same error.
<MaxDamage``> come back after that so we can know if you're okay
<MaxDamage``> oh
<MaxDamage``> reboot?
<WiglyWorm> yeah i was about to ask
<WiglyWorm> I thought this was better than windows. ~_^
<dwidmann> I doubt that will help anything, bu t you're welcome to try it
<MaxDamage``> yeah, but still some things need the system to start over
<WiglyWorm> Well, let's see what happens.
<MaxDamage``> maybe restart x would do the same
<|Daisuke_Ido|> it can be better than windows, but if you're expecing a windows clone that's easier, you're going to be disappointed.
<dwidmann> Only if they involve kernel modules  ... AFAIK
<dwidmann> or of course, the kernel itself
<WiglyWorm> No, I'm certainly not expecting that.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i find it far superior to windows, purely because i can make it do what i need, when i need it
<rEvolution27> hey guys, I have an amarok problem... When I try to play a file it doesn't do anything, it just rushes through the entire playlist and says playlist done
<dwidmann> rEvolution27: which type of file?
<MaxDamage``> rEvolution27: lol i just imagined that
<rEvolution27> mp3
<|Daisuke_Ido|> !amarok-engines
<ubotu> amarok-engines: output engines for the amaroK audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<MaxDamage``> rEvolution27: download the amarok packages for the mp3 support
<dwidmann> !mp3 | rEvolution27
<ubotu> rEvolution27: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crazy_bus> How come the flashgot command Alt+click doesn't work in firefox in kubuntu?
<rEvolution27> yeh i tryied to install the mp3 stuff but it didn't do anything
<dwidmann> have you restarted amarok since rEvolution27
<rEvolution27> yeh
<forceflow_> rEvolution27: tried automatix2 and all that jazz?
<dwidmann> That's odd then
<Daisuke_Ido> ew
<dwidmann> eww indeed.
<MaxDamage``> dwidmann: it asked me 3 times to install the packs
<forceflow_> hey, it's just so easy:P
<Daisuke_Ido> automatix = evil
<forceflow_> lol
<forceflow_> hey, dont attack me
<rEvolution27> i tried easy ubuntu
<MaxDamage``> yeah automatix = evil
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not attacking you
<MaxDamage``> i cant install it
<forceflow_> ;)
<MaxDamage``> requires 9 more packages
<forceflow_> i just know it makes it easier for a lot of people
<Daisuke_Ido> both are evil.  anything they install can be installed pretty easily anyway
* Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<forceflow_> i installed all mine from command line:P
<dwidmann> so, rEvolution27, you've installed the "libxine-extracodecs" package?
<rEvolution27> umm i think something may be wrong with my adept too... all my repos say dapper
<Daisuke_Ido> i just don't like the idea of a script that may do things i don't specifically want
<rEvolution27> adept can't find the extracodecs package
<forceflow_> yea, i understand that perfectly
<dwidmann> rEvolution27: well then I'm pretty sure it probably isn't installed then
<dwidmann> rEvolution27: are you running dapper or edgy?
<Daisuke_Ido> have you enabled universe in the repositories?
<BluesKaj> yeah, learning to install different pkges from the cmnd line is much safer
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: he'
<dwidmann> d need multiverse, actually
<rEvolution27> well it's supposed to be edgy but al my repos say dapper
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<bazyl> hallo
<rEvolution27> what's the multiverse repo?
<Daisuke_Ido> i move that my last remark be edited, -uni +multi
<rEvolution27> how do i add it? I couldn't find it in adept
<forceflow_> some people just dont feel comfortable at command line is the only problem - hence, you get automatix2
<Daisuke_Ido> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Vigo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dwidmann> rEvolution27: try typing this in a terminal: sudo sed s/dapper/edgy/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<rEvolution27> that will update my apt sources?
<Vigo> I never ran Kubuntu, so I cannot answer that
<dwidmann> that will change all instances of dapper to edgy rEvolution27, what I said will anyway
<dwidmann> hmm, might not save the changes, hmm
<rEvolution27> oh :) no so good at command line yet ;)
<Vigo> InUbuntu I use the Synaptic Package Manager, I guess it is the same
<Daisuke_Ido> i use synaptic in kubuntu as well.
<dwidmann> I've been experimenting with sed lately, looks like that won't save it, hmm
<MaxDamage``> nope
<MaxDamage``> default is adept
<MaxDamage``> i think.. :/
<MaxDamage``> :p
<Daisuke_Ido> purely because i like its interface better.
<rEvolution27> oh i'm confused
<WiglyWorm> Reboots also do nothing. T_T
<Vigo> In the package mager doohiky you can set it to search for Multiverse, Univeres, and whatever
<rEvolution27> dwidmann the code worked
<Vigo> Its like a GUI interface, but as we all know, In the beginning was the command line
<dwidmann> did it save the changes too, hmmmmm
<rEvolution27> i can now install libxine-extracodecs
<rEvolution27> yeh it saved the changes
<dwidmann> neato, it doesn't seem to for me :\
<rEvolution27> where can i learn useful commands like that?
<WiglyWorm> So any ideas on where to go with this error? "
<WiglyWorm> /libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Vigo> Kubuntu has Feisty ready for download?
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, I'll ask again since you might know... the desktop pages minimize to the tray when the cursor is moved to the edges of the screen ...some may like it , but I find it annoying. How do i fix this?
<dwidmann> rEvolution27: the man pages work well, the sed command is the stream editor ... pain in the butt to learn how to use it, but it's powerful
<rEvolution27> K guys amarok now has mp3 support ;)
<dwidmann> Blueskaj, hmm, I've never had it do that o.O how did you turn that on, sounds potentially useful (and annoying)
<Vigo> YAY!
<MaxDamage``> great
<MaxDamage``> :p
<rEvolution27> strange cuz the last time I installed kubuntu and i tryied to play an mp3 amarok asked me if I want it to automatically download the mp3 codec
<BluesKaj> yeah , it could be useful dwidmann , but the prob is i don't know what i did to cause the effect :)
<Minataku> Aw.... genii isn't here
<rEvolution27> how do i find out what version of kubuntu I have?
<dwidmann> lsb-release -a will tell
<dwidmann> **lsb_release
<jonah> i'm trying to get darkice working but i don't know what my alsa device is (hw:0,0?) how do i figure it out?
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, alt+F3 /configure windows/ animate windows and restore ;; turn it off ...
<rEvolution27> dwidmann no lsb modules are available
<BluesKaj> nope that's wrong too
<dwidmann> BluesKaj, I think I found something  ... wait, it looks like you've found something too
<dwidmann> rEvolution27: lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> ok what did you find , dwidmann ?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj, something that could provide similar effect is the Active desktop borders in the desktop -> window behavior -> advanced
<rEvolution27> hmm it says i have 6.06 dapper but i was pretty sure i intalled edgy... how do i upgrade?
<BluesKaj> yes, dwidmann , found it as well , thx for the help :)
<MaxDamage``> <offtopic> omg, im blind...
<dwidmann> maxdamage, need contacts/glasses?
<dwidmann> rEvolution27: to upgrade, change all instances of dapper to edgy in your /etc/apt/sources.list, then "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<K-Ryan> dwidmann, think it's worth it?
<K-Ryan> or do you think Dapper is more stable right now?
<dwidmann> I think both are pretty stable, so might as well go with the one that's more up-to-date :)
<sampan> might be less chance of things going awry (assuming one JUST installed dapper) to do a clean install of edgy
<K-Ryan> well ive got a bunch, okay a couple dapper programs
<K-Ryan> would they still work on edgy?
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, if anything, there are more programs in the edgy repos than dappers, if I remember right, it's close at any rate
<K-Ryan> no, would dapper programs work in edgy?
<sampan> k-ryan  an upgrade from dapper will pull in the packages automatically (if they're available) ... if you did a clean install, you'd have to re-get them via apt/adept
<K-Ryan> sampan for the record im not doing a clean install =P
<K-Ryan> anyway, dapper programs dont work with edgy?
<K-Ryan> unless it has an edgy update?
<sampan> you can't transfer the packages ... but an upgrade would include the edgy packages (assuming they've been compiled for edgy, which they most likely would be) and so the "programs" would work just fine
<K-Ryan> what do you mean i cant transfer the packages? if i install edgy they're wiped?
<sampan> if you did a CLEAN install (which you've said you aren't), you'd have to install them again (via apt/adept), but an UPGRADE from dapper to edgy will automatically download and install the upgraded packages in the upgrade process.
<K-Ryan> How long would edgy take?
<mineur> for a clean install?
<K-Ryan> upgrade
<dwidmann> depends on your download speed, K-Ryan
<dwidmann> Figure on a 500+mb download
<K-Ryan> pffff
<rEvolution27> lol
<K-Ryan> take me an hour maybe
<rEvolution27> what are the major differences?
<rEvolution27> between dappper and edgy
<addyk> Can't belive I managed to enter with xchat :) Hello #kubuntu
<MaxDamage``> uh, guys, how can i stream media on the net?
<MaxDamage``> like an internet radio
<K-Ryan> I think there are programs for it
<MaxDamage``> i used to play a song for my friends when i had winamp and shoutcast
<K-Ryan> Or at least there are things on the net for it
<addyk> stdin: Hello! :) What's your sleeping hours man :) You're sti
<dwidmann> biggest difference is that things are more up to date.
<addyk> almost always online :)
<mineur> isn't there a shoutcast plugin for xmms??
<dwidmann> addyk, you seem confused, stdin most obviously doesn't sleep o.o
<K-Ryan> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> what is the path to sources.list i always foget
<addyk> dwidmann: Wow... Is there people that CAN do that? :)
<K-Ryan> *forget
<addyk> *are
<sampan> k-ryan  /etc/apt/sources.list
<K-Ryan> sampan thx
<sampan> np
<mineur> !oddcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oddcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> Which leads me to believe that stdin in might be a mechnical being, fueled by strong coffee o.O
<addyk> :))
<mineur> MaxDamage``: look on www.oddsock.org/tools/oddcastv3_jack/
<Daisuke_Ido> me prays for the day he can play You Don't Know Jack in linux
<MaxDamage``> thanks :)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, pretend i put a / before that, k?
<sampan> hehe
<addyk> dwidmann: it was you that said the new name for TuxRacer, no?
<addyk> Em... :|
<addyk> What was it again?
<dwidmann> erm, I don't think it was me
<addyk> Hmm, darn... :|
<dwidmann> Unless I've been typing in my sleep again
<addyk> You can ... DO... that??? (o.O)
<BluesKaj> lol
<dwidmann> One can only suspect o.O
<addyk> Oh my... :| I wonder if I did that too O_O
<addyk> Yet, more... WHAT did I write if I did... @.@
<BluesKaj> \O_O /
<K-Ryan> uhh, I changed everything in my repos to edgy and updated
<K-Ryan> clicked the "fetch updates" im supposed to do something else right/
<addyk> Anyway... it's late at night for me... 02:28. Good night #kubuntu :)
<K-Ryan> or did i just install edgy? o.O
<mineur> addyk: PlanetPenguin Racer :)
<K-Ryan> g'night addyk
<addyk> Thanx !!!! :D
<K-Ryan> =P
<dwidmann> addyk, there's just no telling!
<addyk> :D
<dwidmann> 'night addyk
<mineur> np :)
<K-Ryan> dwidmann i dont think i did this rigth
<K-Ryan> *right
<mineur> but their site seems down :)
<K-Ryan> i changed everything in my repos from dapper to edgy
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, what did you do?
<K-Ryan> fetched updates on those
<K-Ryan> now im upgrading my programs for edgy
<K-Ryan> i think
<K-Ryan> i clicked full upgrade and applied
<mineur> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<jorze> ola
<dwidmann> You may want to click on "full upgrade" Ryan
<K-Ryan> I did
<dwidmann> and it did what/
<genii> !otrs
<ubotu> otrs: Open Ticket Request System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.3p01-2 (edgy), package size 913 kB, installed size 6032 kB
<K-Ryan> It went through the edgy repos and now its installing
<K-Ryan> but it says down at the bottom
<K-Ryan> "download 29M, installtion: 10M"
<K-Ryan> this cant be edgy
<K-Ryan> can it?
<dwidmann> interesting, sounds kinda small
<K-Ryan> mind you im just upgrading
<dwidmann> what does "lsb_release -sc" say?
<mineur> !upgrade > K-Ryan
<genii> Anyone know if otrs or rt for 6.06 server? Can't seem to find it on apt-cache search there
<K-Ryan> mineur, I've got it, dwidmann is helping me anyway
<K-Ryan> type in the terminal dwidmann?
<dwidmann> yup
<K-Ryan> dapper
<K-Ryan> i havent logged out and in or rebooted
<dwidmann> Well, that's right, hmm, I wonder why it's only downloading 229mb ...
<dwidmann> **29m
<rEvolution27> after I read many distaster stories of upgrading to edgy and some articles which say that dapper is more stable, i might stick with it
<dope> so how does everyone feel about municipal wifi?
<K-Ryan> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<BluesKaj> edgy works fine for me
<mineur> edgy works fine,stable,nice and sweet here :)
<dwidmann> I did a clean install with edgy after hearing disaster stories  ... though I could have fixed it had I done the upgrade. I just didn't feel like waiting days for it to download.
<mineur> I did a fresh install tho :)
<sampan> revolution27  i read some of those upgrade stories too, which is why i just did a clean install.  worked flawlessly and got rid of a lot of unused packages
<rEvolution27> if i do a clean install how do i save all the settings and programs i have? Or do i have to just re-do everything?
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, did adept crash on you?
<K-Ryan> No, just wrote it down for later =P
<sampan> revolution27  you'll have to redo everything, but if you JUST installed dapper a day or two ago, that shouldn't be too hard
<rEvolution27> I my install cd was edgy in the fist place and ended up with dapper lol
<malik_> can any one help me with my stupid firefox?.........it cant remember how to open wma files from a http site?
<dwidmann> Well, it's actually easy to save your list of packages and add them back after a clean install, I have a cronjob set to back up my list once a week
<rEvolution27> I might just wait for feisty on the other hand
<dwidmann> That'll be a long wait
<dwidmann> Granted, I'm waiting for it too :D
<rEvolution27> What I really want is kde 4
<K-Ryan> Whacha mean by the waiting?
<K-Ryan> Feisty is going to be on CD?
<dwidmann> rEvolution27: that'll be an even longer wait
<rEvolution27> crap
<malik_> can any one help me with my stupid firefox?.........it cant remember how to open wma files from a http site?.........any help wud be great i wanna learn how to play a wma file in firefox from a http site i can download n play it by i wanna stream and play it with kaffiene
* dwidmann uses Opera 
* K-Ryan uses Konqueror, go figure.
* mineur has been an opera fan since opera 5.1 :)
<rEvolution27> I saw a guide on that but I just can't remember where :(
<endo602> how do i format an ntfs
<K-Ryan> dwidmann, the upgrade wiki reccomends doing this in a console session, is it that important?
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: Ummm, I doubt it's all that important, I usually do it with my gui up ...
<dwidmann> does it say why?
<K-Ryan> "I recommend doing this from a console session."
<endo602> How do i format an ntfs to ext3?
<mineur> delete the partition and make a new one with qtparted
<dwidmann> k-ryan, I usually bing up konsole in my gui session and do it from there ...
<rEvolution27> endo602 i'm no expert but i use qtparted
<K-Ryan> dwidmann thanks, i'll try it out from there
<dwidmann> endo602, you won't be able to convert, you'll need to back it up, delete the ntfs partition,a nd then create the new partition using parted, qtparted, or something else if you don't like those.
<endo602> ok
<endo602> do i have to mount it then
<dwidmann> k-ryan, I've not trusted gui package managers since I saw how crashy they could be with ubuntu 4.10 (warty). It segfaulted every few minutes, I was so annoyed.
<rEvolution27> This sounds impossible but can you move the physical location of a partition on a disk?
<K-Ryan> I'm not using a package manager, I am using the Konsole
<K-Ryan> Just didn't know if I could leave my background running
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, dpkg/apt is a package manger, you're just not using a graphical frontend :)
<mineur> rEvolution27: yes, but it's not without a risk :)
<K-Ryan> dwidmann the installs keep having unmet dependencies
<K-Ryan> did i do something wrong?
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, hopefully not
<K-Ryan> wait a second, i skipped apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<K-Ryan> silly me =)
<malik_> can any one help with firefox and wma media issue?
<dwidmann> what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<dwidmann> Oh
<dwidmann> that would help
<K-Ryan> i still cant get something
<dwidmann> malik_ I googled and I think I may have found something for ya
<K-Ryan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<K-Ryan>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: x-window-system-core
<dwidmann> weird
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: try sudo apt-get upgrade instead, perhaps
<dwidmann> malik_: http://willcode4beer.blogspot.com/2006/06/linux-firefox-and-kaffeine.html
<malik_> that wud be great coz i cudnt find any thing
<wolfwalker> So, there really is a dsl channel
<wolfwalker> Imagine that
<rEvolution27> lol
<rEvolution27> what's wrong with dsl?
<wolfwalker> Okay, I've just about given up on installing ANY program remotely
<wolfwalker> Remotely = downloading the programs from my Windows computer and porting them up to my Linux computer with my flash drive
<Soccrmastr> "The animals will hear!" bellowed the ear licking penguin as the awesomely endowed midget sucked her oozing charlies and plugged his purple middle leg into her festering cunt.
<Soccrmastr> oops... wrong window
<mineur> K-Ryan: did you do sudo update-manager -c -d ? that's the way to upgrade
<K-Ryan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wolfwalker> The dependencies had dependencies, which had dependencies, which had dependencies, which had dependencies, which had dependencies...........
<mineur> wolfwalker: sounds like RPM :p
<K-Ryan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1894/
<wolfwalker> No, just Audacity, the best music editor I've ever found
<dwidmann> o.O wrong window indeed Soccrmastr
<dwidmann> wolfwalker, that's how things go
<K-Ryan> i just read what Soccrmastr posted and laughed so hard
<wolfwalker> I guess I'll just have to drag the computer and all associated stuff down here and get Adept to do it for me
<mineur> that's indeed the easiest way
<K-Ryan> look at my paste, did i do something wrong?
<wolfwalker> Easy is a highly relative concept
* dwidmann clicks
<rEvolution27> is there an update-manager for kubuntu?
<wolfwalker> rEvolution27: Yes
<wolfwalker> Adept
<wolfwalker> I think..........
<mineur> yes there is
<mineur> to upgrade to edgy from dapper: sudo update-manager -c -d
<Bizzeh> hey
<Bizzeh> i just installed kubuntu
<rEvolution27> ok thanks that's what i wanted
<K-Ryan> mineur, what's the catch?
<mineur> just to get the latest version of packages use adept or synaptic
<soulrider> Bizzeh: great!
<Bizzeh> i managed to get my wireless installed
<Bizzeh> but
<K-Ryan> the wiki gives me a big list of things to do
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core
<Bizzeh> i cant get my wireless to work right
<Bizzeh> i cant set my WPA-PSK key
<Bizzeh> it only lets me set WEP
<soulrider> Bizzeh: i dont think i can help you since i dont have a wireless network, byt probably someone here does
<Soccrmastr> geez just use WEP then lol
<soulrider> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soulrider> try that link
<K-Ryan> dwidmann same problem but this time x-window-system-core is missing xorg
<mineur> as far as I know, there is no catch... but I never did it myself
<dwidmann> then add xorg to the list ... eventually you'll run into whatever the problem was, or it will go away silently
<K-Ryan> i added that
<K-Ryan> and now i got a nice chunk of dependencies
<flipjarg> hi all, anyone know why my Firefox is crashing when i visit sites that use flash? i just installed the flash player through FireFox. i don't have anything else installed. Everything else is default besides that.
<dwidmann> add them to the list too ...
<K-Ryan> but its a lot!
<dwidmann> Hmmm
<K-Ryan> 7!
<rEvolution27> mineur: sudo: update-manager: command not found
<flipjarg> ... i'm running 6.10 Edgy Eft.
<K-Ryan> and some say "but it is not going to be installed"
<K-Ryan> or "But it is not installable"
<Bizzeh> i try what it says
<K-Ryan> is Kubuntu mocking me?
<forceflow_> yes, of course
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: well, dependency resolution is a pain in the butt, but just keep adding them to the list of packages to install your command ... you'll find the real problem _eventually_
<K-Ryan> >.<
<wolfwalker> WHAT?!
<dwidmann> It's also a possibility that there is a problem with the mirror, which mirror are you using?
<K-Ryan> edgy
<wolfwalker> dwidmann, I thought Adept got all the dependencies for you
<wolfwalker> That's what I was told anyway
<dwidmann> wolfwalker, the upgrade process in ubuntu doesn't seem to be even 1/10th as smooth as in debian ...
<malik_> can any one tell me how to make firefox remember settings for playing wma files off the net?
<rEvolution27> man I had dependency issues with nvidia drivers and berly once. I had to do a clean install
<endo602> only formating 5 g
<K-Ryan> I added all the dependency issues and now i get this
<mineur> K-Ryan: have you seend this too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades ?
<mineur> here they say it's not recommended to upgrade with apt-get
<K-Ryan> "Package libgl1-mesa-glx is not availible, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only availible from another source. E: Package libgl1-mesa-glx has no installation candidate
<K-Ryan> "
<dwidmann> Here's a kicker for yah mineur
<dwidmann> !info update-manager
<ubotu> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45 (edgy), package size 775 kB, installed size 3652 kB
<rEvolution27> mineur i can't use update-manger  it says command not found
<K-Ryan> Well mineur your other nice little ! says "use apt-get"
<mineur> and because we use kde we're not allowed to use gnome apps? :)
<K-Ryan> So you're not being helpful
<dwidmann> It kind of helps if they're there/installed/etc
<mineur> :)
<dwidmann> and to download all of its dependencies would likely be time consuming
<rEvolution27> so i can just use adept to get update-manager
<K-Ryan> mineur that last link isnt even for kubuntu
<mineur> oh come on.... how many times... kubuntu is not a different distro then ubuntu!!!
<wolfwalker> lol
<K-Ryan> No but the install is different
<mineur> it's the SAME, yes the same, even using the same repository...
<dwidmann> No, but it does come with different packages installed, so instructions may vary.
<K-Ryan> And I want Kubuntu, not Ubuntu
<jamrs> oh god you may get some enjoyment out of this
<jamrs> http://www.genmay.com/showthread.php?t=707375
<dwidmann> jamrs: I better :D
<endo602> what is the command to copy to directory
* wolfwalker sits back and watches the fun
<jamrs> scroll down to matt's 3rd response
<dwidmann> endo602: cp
<jamrs> when he tries to use my instructions
<endo602> to copy directory?
<endo602> or files
<dwidmann> cp -R
<dwidmann> then
<endo602> nice
<dwidmann> jamr: is the object of entertainment matt00926's avatar?
<Soccrmastr> jamrs: HAHAH
<mineur> the second link... it even gives you the instructions for kubuntu... when using the not recommended way... I'm still not convinced why you're trying to do it with apt-get... but it's your system, your choice :)
<K-Ryan> !libgl1-mesa-glx
<ubotu> libgl1-mesa-glx: A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 524 kB
<K-Ryan> Could that be giving me trouble because of my fglfx thing?
<rEvolution27> hey k-ryan: try this, get update-manage from adept and then in terminal type sudo update-manager -c -d
<rEvolution27> update-manager*
<endo602> what id the command to copy all files and files in subdir
<rEvolution27> k i'm gonna update now c ya later.
<dwidmann> endo602, you could do cp -R source_directory/* destination_directory
<endo602> damn
<endo602> how do i purge a command in console
<dwidmann> purge a command?
<mineur> purge?
<endo602> stop a cpying
<mineur> ctrl + c :)
<dwidmann> ctrl +c
<K-Ryan> dwidmann i tried that sudo update-manager -c -d
<dwidmann> I've never tried it, what'd it do?
<K-Ryan> absolutely nothing except give me some more read outs
<dwidmann> read outs?
<K-Ryan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K-Ryan> stuff in the terminal =P
<K-Ryan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1898/
<K-Ryan> i mean, im looking at it, but nothing jumps out at me
<K-Ryan> apt API not stable yet?
<K-Ryan> oops i included it twice...
<dwidmann> apt api not stable yet? I remember hearing that about the python-apt bindings
<rEvolution27> i got the last error too
<K-Ryan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1899/
<dwidmann> I've no idea what the trouble is, something seems to be missing is all I can tell, either that or you've found a bug
<K-Ryan> how about the very last line
<K-Ryan> "can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<K-Ryan> "
<dwidmann> that's the line I'm talking about
<K-Ryan> Oh
<rEvolution27> that's the error i go
<dwidmann> the X related lines don't matter
<rEvolution27> i got
<K-Ryan> revolution27 you havent fixed it either did you?
<K-Ryan> *didn't
<rEvolution27>   sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<rEvolution27>   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rEvolution27> that'll do it all
<bky_> can anyone give me advice on my error I stated in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2014485#post2014485 ? I posted it a few days ago and no reply...
<tobi> Another funny newbie question: I want to copy a folder into another, but I am not the owner of both. how can I handle this prob?
<rEvolution27> go root?
<bky_> sudo cp [old file]  [new file] 
<K-Ryan> okay something is happening
<mineur> sudo cp -R source destination
<K-Ryan> big downloads
<bky_> sudo chown [your name]  [newfile] 
<rEvolution27> you did what i told you?
<K-Ryan> yup
<tobi> i try
<dwidmann> sed is awesome :)
<rEvolution27> yeh that's the way to go
<K-Ryan> I'm only at 12% and I have a very fast internet
<malik_> Jucato: u there mate?.....sorry to trouble u
<K-Ryan> connection
<K-Ryan> So I assume this is what I needed to do
<K-Ryan> So once it's done I should reboot right?
<rEvolution27> ofcourse i found this in the link mineur posted that you were critisizing
<rEvolution27> :)
<dwidmann> that's not far off what I said to do
<K-Ryan> I thought that would leave with me ubuntu
<dwidmann> I only recently learned how to use sed properly ...
<K-Ryan> and i hope it doesnt
<rEvolution27> no it won't
<dwidmann> from the vim help files no less
<K-Ryan> dwidmann if it makes you feel better, i dont know what it does either =)
<dwidmann> vim is awesome too
<K-Ryan> woohoo, 24% already
<rEvolution27> I think the only difference between kubunut and ubuntu is the k desktop environment
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: that said command was nothing but a little bit of search and replace action
<dwidmann> vim is a text editor
<K-Ryan> rEvolution27 I like the K desktop environment
<K-Ryan> a lot
<dwidmann> no, wait, I take that back, vim is THE text editor :D
<rEvolution27> yes and you won't loose kde
<K-Ryan> Okey
<rEvolution27> ok guys i'lll leave this update over night
<rEvolution27> c ya
<K-Ryan> So are there any noticable differences in edgy?
<K-Ryan> wait revolution27
<K-Ryan> How far are you?
<K-Ryan> in the update
<rEvolution27> 13%
<dwidmann> apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop, apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop ... that'll show you the differences, in full
<K-Ryan> I'm already 34% =)
<rEvolution27> k
<K-Ryan> =P
<dwidmann> One thing you'll notice is that konsole and kate start a lot faster :)
<sampan> edgy boots faster for me too
<K-Ryan> How much faster can they start?
<K-Ryan> faster booting is nice
<K-Ryan> Although Dapper boots nicely for me too
<sampan> although, i never booted that often (last time before edgy install was 145 days prior)
<K-Ryan> perhaps a little slower than Xp
<K-Ryan> XP
<dwidmann> konsole and kate start quite fast ... I think those optimizations found their way into the 3.5.5 release of kde
<K-Ryan> But I don't care, this is better
<K-Ryan> Almost half way there, 41%
<K-Ryan> 42%
<dwidmann> even if xp boots faster, just think back on how long it is until it's actually at a usable state ... all of those anti-malware programs having to load up ;)
<K-Ryan> Yeah that's what I was thinking
<K-Ryan> It's not really looking back, I'm an avid gamer
<K-Ryan> Although since I got Kubuntu working I haven't booted in XP once...
<dwidmann> so how large of a download do you have on your hands K-Ryan?
<K-Ryan> 15 minutes
* dwidmann does most of his gaming on his ps2
<K-Ryan> downloading half a meg per second
<K-Ryan> not bad considering my bro is surfing the web and playing games =)
<K-Ryan> 48%
<K-Ryan> 49%
<K-Ryan> 50%!
<dwidmann> I'm jealous :(
<j__> I need to occupy myself for the next 6hrs, ideas? sleeping is not an option
<K-Ryan> j__ goto your terminal
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install barrage
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install craft
<K-Ryan> games =P
<dwidmann> j__, install crack-attack and frozen-bubble, or maybe kmahjongg
<j__> barrage is a Rampart copy, right?
<K-Ryan> Don't know what Rampart is
<j__> craft is what?
<K-Ryan> kmahjongg is good
<K-Ryan> Craft is kind of an RTS
<j__> castles, cannons, shooting
<rmarianski> craft - Warcraft 2-like multi-player real-time strategy game
<K-Ryan> !craft
<ubotu> craft: Warcraft 2-like multi-player real-time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1008 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<K-Ryan> 2/3 of the way done!
<K-Ryan> 7/10
<dwidmann> I want that internet connection ...
<K-Ryan> lol
<soulrider> !barrage
<ubotu> barrage: Rather violent action game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (edgy), package size 399 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<soulrider> thanks
<K-Ryan> barrage is fun, you're a cannon and have to bombard things passing by
<soulrider> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<K-Ryan> Hah!
<malik_> how do i remove firefox and completely remove all of its settings from system?
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<K-Ryan> 3/4 done
<soulrider> malik_: sudo aptitude purge firefox
<dwidmann> yum? NOoooooo, ubotu has defected to SuSE T_T
<soulrider> LOL
<K-Ryan> 4/5 done
<K-Ryan> 17/20
<soulrider> K-Ryan: we got it :P
<K-Ryan> You are all going to watch it with me =)
<soulrider> until an opt gets pissed off and kicks you :P
<soulrider> op*
<K-Ryan> Why would they kick me? Nobody is talking
<K-Ryan> And I'm enjoying this
<K-Ryan> 9/10
<K-Ryan> =)
<dwidmann> and I'm crying out of jealousy :( I'm stuck with a lousy satellite connection
<soulrider> dwidmann: speed ?
<K-Ryan> I love watching the terminal
<K-Ryan> it's like the matrix, but you can actually read everything
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> lol, i like the console
<dwidmann> speed tops around 80kbs, wouldn't be too bad if there weren't an ugly FAP to ruin it ...
<soulrider> makes me feel geeky :P
<soulrider> dwidmann: thats faster than mine :P
<K-Ryan> 80kb/s? it still gets stuff done
<soulrider> and whats a FAP ?
<K-Ryan> 19/20
<soulrider> K-Ryan: wtf? 80 is great!
<K-Ryan> So is my 670kb/s atm
<K-Ryan> =)
<dwidmann> Fair Access Policy, they cut the connection for about 8-12 hours after I have downloaded around 130mb
<soulrider> wtf? really? why ?
<K-Ryan> 99%
<K-Ryan> WOO!
<K-Ryan> DONE!
<dwidmann> my momma always said that satellite internet providers are the devil?
<K-Ryan> 576MB in 18m52s (509kb/s)
<dwidmann> in other words, I say it's because they're jerks.
<K-Ryan> Sounds like they want more money for less work
<macronyx> hi..someone unsing krusader? I can't find the way how to save ftp session?
<dwidmann> here's another way to put it, they "sell more bandwidth than they actually have on the assumption that people won't use it, and when the people do use it then they get pissy and complain"
<K-Ryan> Yep
<soulrider> is there another ISP around there ?
<K-Ryan> uhh, I'm getting a lot of warning things while upgrading
<macronyx> Ctrl+N New Network Connection but no way how to save those dates?
<K-Ryan> theres a lot going on and it looks ok
<dwidmann> warnings like?
<K-Ryan> moves too fast
<dwidmann> soulrider, I wish
<K-Ryan> why do you think he has satellite?
<dwidmann> Well, I could get dialup ... that's my only other option
<K-Ryan> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<soulrider> that REALLY sucks
<K-Ryan> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<K-Ryan>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<K-Ryan>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<soulrider> every time they stop your connection after the 130mb you should call them and go berserk
<K-Ryan>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<K-Ryan>     are supported and installed on your system.
<K-Ryan> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<K-Ryan> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<K-Ryan> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<dwidmann> ignore the locale warnings for now k-ryan
<K-Ryan>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<K-Ryan>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<K-Ryan>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<K-Ryan>     are supported and installed on your system.
<K-Ryan> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<K-Ryan> Sorry for the spammage
<K-Ryan> Meant to paste in pastebin >.>
<K-Ryan> Okay, it just kind of made me go "Oh what the hell is going on now?"
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<K-Ryan> Is there any purpose to that lol?
<dwidmann> self satisfaction?
<K-Ryan> Does he become "ubotu(fat)" if we give him too many?
<K-Ryan> lol..
<dwidmann> lol
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, after that upgrade is finished, for matters of safety, run "sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" just to make sure it got everything.
<K-Ryan> can i type it like that?
<dwidmann> Yes.
<dwidmann> or you could copy and paste, without the quotes, if you so desired
<K-Ryan> so thats kind of like "install this, then install this"
<K-Ryan> well "do this, then that"
<dwidmann> sure, why not
<K-Ryan> =P
<K-Ryan> Then just give it a quick reboot?
<dwidmann> it should already be "all there", it's just a very, very good idea to do this after the upgrade though, to ensure it didn't miss anything, because if it had, you could be left with something like say ... an unbootable system?
<dwidmann> Well, yeah, then just give it a reboot
<K-Ryan> Okey
<K-Ryan> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/1618/snapshot1sp1.jpg
<K-Ryan> i just read a "Unpacking popularity contest"
<K-Ryan> in the terminal
<K-Ryan> What is that? o.O
<dwidmann> popularity contest ... I forget what that package does
<dwidmann> !info popularity-contest
<ubotu> popularity-contest: Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.33ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 212 kB
<K-Ryan> o.O
<K-Ryan> hmmm
<K-Ryan> !vista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !windowsvista
<lupine_85> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsvista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> lol
<K-Ryan> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<K-Ryan> heheh
<lupine_85> !pwned-by-microsoft
<K-Ryan> nearest mental health institute, heheh
<lupine_85> sulk
<lupine_85> bad ubotu
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Daisuke_Ido> well.  tagtool has effectively mangled a ton of id3 tags.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's lovely
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido, I bet
<Daisuke_Ido> !evil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<Daisuke_Ido> that's one thing i still go to wine for
<dwidmann> Sorry, I don't know anything about evil either, please try searching www.microsoft.com ...
<K-Ryan> lol!
<Daisuke_Ido> ultra tag editor
<dwidmann> Hmm, I always found amarok to be sufficient for tagging ..
<Daisuke_Ido> mass tagging albums from freedb?
<dwidmann> Hmm, I haven't done any mass tagging in a while, I used to have something that did that though  ...
<dwidmann> I've got everything tagged though, so I guess I forgot what it was ... most of my stuff I rip myself anyway.
<Daisuke_Ido> if i'm just editing files here and there, i use amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> my big problem with tags is my sansa e260
<dwidmann> What's that?
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't like id3v1 tags, and doesn't like id3v2.4 either
<Daisuke_Ido> mp3 player
<Daisuke_Ido> 4gb flash-based, nano-like form factor
<K-Ryan> my video camera doubles as an mp3 player =)
<K-Ryan> 2gb sd card
* dwidmann is an antiquated cd user
<K-Ryan> headphones or the one speaker on it
<K-Ryan> plus it takes digital stills
<K-Ryan> up to 8mega pixels
<K-Ryan> the video isnt bad either ,640x480
<K-Ryan> and it's Kubuntu friendly
<K-Ryan> =)
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: hmm, I just did a quick apt-cache search and I wonder if "easytag" would do it for you
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> i think i've tried almost all of them :(
<K-Ryan> setup seems to have stalled at "setting up libxmlsec1-nss (1.2.9-3ubuntu2)  . . .
<K-Ryan> "
<dwidmann> what sort of tags does your player like Daisuke_Ido
<dwidmann> if it won't take id3v1/2
<Daisuke_Ido> id3v2 through id3v2.3
<Daisuke_Ido> it just doesn't like 2.4, which is what easytag writes
<dwidmann> hmm
<dwidmann> picky isn't it
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm hoping that the next firmware update will fix that
<Daisuke_Ido> it is
<Daisuke_Ido> not to mention the headache trying to get playlists on the damn thing
<K-Ryan> !libxmlsec1-nss
<ubotu> libxmlsec1-nss: Nss engine for the XML security library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.9-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 252 kB
<K-Ryan> uhh, any idea why upgrading to edgy has stalled?
<firecrotc1> K-Ryan: where has it stalled?
<K-Ryan> "Setting up libxmlsec1-nss (1.2.9- 3ubuntu2)  . . ."
<iron> can any one help me find streamturner?
<firecrotc1> K-Ryan: are you upgrading using apt-get dist-upgrade, or did you just change your sources.list to edgy?
<K-Ryan> could it be because i have konversation open?
<K-Ryan> firecrotc1 I had to use some sed command
<firecrotc1> wait what? Why?
<dwidmann> sudo sed -e s/dapper/edgy/ -i /etc/apt/sources.list <--- this one
<firecrotc1> Okay, I see.  If I recall correctly, there are a LOT of problems with upgrading by just editing your sources.list file (which is what you did)
<firecrotc1> You should use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<K-Ryan> Uhh, I used these
<K-Ryan>  sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<K-Ryan> [20:17]  <rEvolution27>   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dwidmann> k-ryan, you say it just stalled, right, if it stalled that's a problem betwen you and the server you're downloading from
<K-Ryan> im not downloading
<firecrotc1> dwidmann: except he said that it stalled while configuring one of the packages
<K-Ryan> it says "Setting up libxmlsec1-nss (1.2.9- 3ubuntu2)  . . ."
<dwidmann> hmm
<dwidmann> some of them just take a long while to configure ...
<thev> arghh! Apt is broken.  It keeps trying to upgrad wpasupplicant but it always fails, and I can't remove the package either.  Now I get a failure anytime I try to install a different package as well
<dwidmann> I doubt they'd take more than 5 minutes though
<thev> any ideas?
<dwidmann> thev: apt-get -f install, then try to remove it again
<iron> does any one know where i can find streamturner?
<K-Ryan> its been at least 5 minutes
<K-Ryan> almost 10
<K-Ryan> wait
<K-Ryan> dont i feel stupid
<thev> dwidmann - tried that.  No dice.
<dwidmann> !info streamtuner | iron
<ubotu> streamtuner: A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 606 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<K-Ryan> for some reason the scroll bar was way up high
<K-Ryan> >.>
<thev> it returns the same error as the upgrade
<firecrotc1> Hahahahaha, I've done that before, K-Ryan
<thev> something about the script returning error exit status 10
<dwidmann> I'm guilty as well k-ryan
<K-Ryan> Okay now I've got something else
<K-Ryan> Configuration file `/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc'
<K-Ryan>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<dwidmann> thev: hmm, how about dpkg --purge packagename
<K-Ryan>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
<K-Ryan>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<K-Ryan>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<K-Ryan>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<K-Ryan>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<K-Ryan>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lupine_85> etc
<K-Ryan> I know lupine
<dwidmann> that's your choice k-ryan, debhelper is throwing choices at you, asking if you want to upgrade certain files, because you might have configured them
<K-Ryan> i dont know what the file is though
<K-Ryan> !qt_plugins_3.3rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt_plugins_3.3rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> then say yes,
<K-Ryan> okey
<thev> Package is in a very bad inconsisten state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal
<thev> I think it's just toying with me at this point
<dwidmann> thev: "apt-get --reinstall install packagename" then?
* lupine_85 prepares the --force-all hammer of Doom(tm)
<thev> same error
<thev> script returned error exit status 10
<dwidmann> hmm, thev, I have an idea, if you're running edgy
<lupine_85> ah, it's a script problem?
<thev> yeah, edgy
<thev> I want nor need this package
<lupine_85> cat the script, find the error, fix the problem
<dwidmann> thev: sudo ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh
<thev> that's the real kicker here
<iron> i did not get any thing
<lupine_85> oh, and report a bug. why not?
<dwidmann> !universe | iron
<ubotu> iron: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<thev> dwinmann - what does that do?
<thev> I typed it but nothing appeared to happen :)
<dwidmann> switches your default shell to bash ... some people have difficulty realizing that their scripts need to be posix compliant ...
<zblach> i'm having an interesting problem with the power manager. whenever i finally load K, it detects my laptop switch as pressed, and blanks the screen
<thev> I dunno what posix is :)
<zblach> how do I force a recheck?
<zblach> or better, fix this problem elegantly?
<dwidmann> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/posix
<lupine_85> standards++ :)
<thev> lupine_85 - you make the solution sound so simple.  I'm still trying to decipher what script I need to cat
<lupine_85> mm, it's not simple generally
<lupine_85> dwidmann's solution - if it works - is better
<lupine_85> the error should have the path & name of the script in it somewhere, though
<thev> oh, wait - last line "/usr/bin/dpkg" returned an error
<lupine_85> no, that's not it :)
<lupine_85> don't cat that
<thev> durn
<bonbonthejon> anyone know of a way to split up a pdf in kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Wow, regenerating font caches take forever!
<dannybuntu> hello - firefox in kubuntu giving me bus error - what does that mean?
<thev> subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<thev> maybe?
<K-Ryan> woo
<K-Ryan> Edgy installation done
<K-Ryan> dwidmann what was I supposed to type after it finished?
<dannybuntu> can anyone tell me why firefox is giving me bus error?
<lupine_85> hmm. pdfjam has some of the functionality
<K-Ryan> sorry dannybuntu, I'm not sure what that is
<dwidmann> back
<K-Ryan> I use Konqueror
<dannybuntu> =[
<dannybuntu> does konqi have google browser sync?
<lupine_85> thev: it'll be in /var somewhere, it'll have the package name and 'postinst' in the path/filename also
<K-Ryan> Yep
<dannybuntu> it does?
<K-Ryan> If you mean the little google search box, yes
<lupine_85> aha!
<dannybuntu> no - the one that synchronizes your bookmarks with other pcs
<lupine_85> bonbonthejon: pdftk
<thev> hrmmm... ok
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, don't know
<lupine_85> "  - Burst a PDF document into single pages"
<bonbonthejon> lupine_85: thanks, i just found it
<lupine_85> :)
<K-Ryan> dwidmann, install finished what was I supposed to type after?
<lupine_85> apt-cache++, etc
<dwidmann> k-ryan, I think I said "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<K-Ryan> yeah, thats it
<K-Ryan> i dont know what it's doing now, but it's doing something
<thev> result! I found the file.
<thev> It jsut has the repository it used listed?
<dwidmann> another week or two until we have kde 3.5.6 :)
<dwidmann> k-ryan: that should be it ... should
<K-Ryan> mmm
<K-Ryan> more selecting and unpacking
<thev> lupine_85 - any hints on what I should be doing next?
<K-Ryan> now some setting up
<K-Ryan> y
<K-Ryan> oops...
<K-Ryan> okay, time to test out edgy
<K-Ryan> restarting now
<dwidmann> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_5to3_5_6.php
<lupine_85> thev: the dirty solution is to make line 2 == exit 0
<endo602> how do i install an nvidia geforce 6600 gt card?  with driver?
<lupine_85> but see what it's doing and try to work out why it's failing
<K-Ryan> i got REALLY worried there...
<K-Ryan> got some error about ntfs-fs 1.2 and i need 3.0
<K-Ryan> but i seem to be working
<dwidmann> so things are going alright now k-ryan?
<K-Ryan> seems like it
<K-Ryan> except i have 32 updated packages availible
<dwidmann> Well, then, congratulation :)
<K-Ryan> and i already updated them twice o.O
<dwidmann> update them?
<dwidmann> k-ryan, yes, upgrading in ubuntu can be a PITA
<K-Ryan> so its like upgrading from 1 to 2 to 3 to 4 to 5
<K-Ryan> cant just go from 1 to 5?
<K-Ryan> or are they installed, and just being a PITA?
<K-Ryan> oh now i know why
<K-Ryan> i have to go through every one and click "request upgrade"!
<endo602> can someone help me install nvidia drivers for gforce 660gt?
<K-Ryan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolfwalker> Okay, I am now officially ticked
<K-Ryan> What's up?
<wolfwalker> I'm currently on my Windows computer
<K-Ryan> Mhm
<wolfwalker> I tried to access internet through my Kubuntu computer
<wolfwalker> Wanted to download some programs, Adept is a marvel
<wolfwalker> But it can't recognize the internet connection, apparently
<wolfwalker> And my internet provider doesn't support Linux
<K-Ryan> How would they know you are running Linux? o.O
<K-Ryan> Internet is internet right?
<wolfwalker> I told them
<wolfwalker> Apparently not
<K-Ryan> Well why the hell not? Did they give an explanation?
<wolfwalker> Nope. Just said they don't have any tech support for Linux
<thev> luppnie_85 - the dirty solution didn't seem to work
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<jimmy_> Is there a maximum File size on a FAT filesystem? I am trying to copy a 5.1GB file, and it always errors at 4GB
<K-Ryan> wolfwalker did you change anything recently?
<wolfwalker> I recall something about FAT having a 4 gig limit
<firecrotc1> That would be the limit, jimmy_
<wolfwalker> Or was that something else...........
<K-Ryan> 5.1GB file? What is so big?
<elyon> Hey guys, I can't remember... what's the name of the alternative to Cedega?
<K-Ryan> Or is it a .tar.gz?
<wolfwalker> And what in the world kind of file is 5.1 gig?
<K-Ryan> lol
<firecrotc1> DVD ISO?
<jimmy_> it is an ISO
<jimmy_> yep
<dwidmann> jimmy: yes, for fat32, the max filesize is something like 4 gig, maybe less
<K-Ryan> Of? =)
<wolfwalker> A whopping big iso
<firecrotc1> Knoppix DVD, of course!
<wolfwalker> Try reformatting as ext3
<jimmy_> usually they are around 7 or 8
<dwidmann> 5.1gig would fit on a dual layer disk ...
<jimmy_> i am trying to transfer to an external HD, but i need it readable by windows as well
<wolfwalker> Ah
<wolfwalker> Bummer
<jimmy_> right, but my Dual Laer drive is somewhere else
<dwidmann> jimmy_: what about that one extension 2 driver for windows?
<K-Ryan> Can you compress it and split it?
<dwidmann> *extended 2
<dwidmann> *ext2
<jimmy_> tried compressing it, but it won't do it
<K-Ryan> Can't compress and split into pieces?
<firecrotc1> !ext2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimmy_> I need the HD to be read by all windows boxes
<firecrotc1> Hrm, I think NTFS has support for files that large
<wolfwalker> So how do I get online with my Kubuntu computer?
<jimmy_> but Linux does not have reliable support for NTFS right?
<wolfwalker> No, at this time Linux can read from but not write to NTFS
<K-Ryan> support? yes. reliable? no
<dwidmann> jimmy_, I think zip can split files
<K-Ryan> .zip can't
<K-Ryan> .rar can
<firecrotc1> I've never had a problem writing to NTFS partitions
<dwidmann> Yes, .zip can
<dwidmann> I'm looking at it right now, the man p[age doesn't lie :)
<dwidmann> zipsplit, hmm, what else could it do?
<jimmy_> alright, what is the command for .rar or .zip to compress with seperate files
<K-Ryan> Hmm, well I know Winzip didn't do it
<K-Ryan> And neither did Winrar
* K-Ryan shrugs.
<jimmy_> I know .rar does on windows, at least it did a year ago
<K-Ryan> Yeah, .rar does
<dwidmann> I've done it with winrar before also, years ago
<K-Ryan> You can try Winrar
<jimmy_> can tar break up files
<wolfwalker> So am I doomed to be spending hours installing dependencies for my music programs?
<firecrotc1> I'm having trouble finding a program that will work with my iPod video that will actually let me transfer videos
<wolfwalker> Is there no hope for my Kubuntu computer to get on the 'net?
<K-Ryan> !blast
<ubotu> blast: Vent your frustration with programs by blowing holes in them. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-13.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 76 kB
<firecrotc1> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, this game "blast" won't show up in my games thing
<firecrotc1> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Daisuke_Ido> meh :\
<elyon> wolfwalker: Uhm... you're already online... how do you think you'd be talking to us?
<K-Ryan> Or anywhere else, no why?
<K-Ryan> elyon, he's on Windows
<elyon> wolfwalker: Or are you not on that machine? lol
<elyon> gotcha
<Daisuke_Ido> all i want is to get sanse playlister working under wine
<wolfwalker> I'm online on my M$ computer
<elyon> K-Ryan: Caught that right after I said it lol
<K-Ryan> Righto =P
<Daisuke_Ido> but no, it's having issues registering .ocx libraries
<K-Ryan> WOW, I said "no why"
* K-Ryan smacks himself.
<K-Ryan> *****Know why?*****
<Daisuke_Ido> no, why?
<dwidmann> zip filename.iso && zipsplit -n filesizeinbytes filename.iso.zip
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<jimmy_> tar also seems to have a multivolume option, would that work better?
<sampan> wolfwalker  your isp has no way of knowing what OS is connecting to their internet connection.  you CAN get on the net with your Kubuntu, but it all depends on how you connect to your ISP (pppoe? dialup? through a router?)
<dwidmann> daisuke_ido, worst case scenario you could use vmware, if you have a windoze license laying around not being used
<sampan> wireless?  etc., etc.
<wolfwalker> Um.......... just a DSL modem
<jimmy_> problem with that command, dwidman, is that for some reason, zip can't compress it in the first place as a whole
<Daisuke_Ido> which i actually do
<wolfwalker> With ethernet cable from the modem to the computer
<firecrotc1> sampan, actually an ISP probably can determine what OS you're using
<K-Ryan> Why does everyone say "Windoze" or some other strange spelling of it?
<wolfwalker> Windoze is a Linux distro
<K-Ryan> Oh...
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: It's a term of derision
<dwidmann> out of hate and loathing of microshaft?
<wolfwalker> It is meant to imitate as closely as possible Windows
<DaSkreech> like Micro$oft
<sampan> firecrotc1  :X  would be pretty intrusive if they did ... in any case, i suspect he just needs to run pppoeconf to set up kubuntu to connect through his dsl modem
<K-Ryan> Those, what dwidmann and DaSkreech said
<wolfwalker> run what?
<K-Ryan> I don't get it
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: I could get philosphical but basically we mock it as much as possible
<wolfwalker> lol
<dwidmann> yes, what DaSkreech said
<wolfwalker> At least DaSkreech is honest
<wolfwalker> And realistic
<DaSkreech> very Primary school playground type behaviour
<K-Ryan> misspelling it is mockery?
<wolfwalker> Yea, verily
<sampan> wolfwalker  open up a terminal (konsole) and run pppoeconf (might have to do it with sudo -- can't remember, been a while since i did it) ... it's a text config utility that should let you set up your kubuntu to connect via pppoe (you'll need to know your login/pw for your isp)
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Ever went to  a primary/prep school?
<K-Ryan> Sounds more like trying not to infringe some kind of copyright
<firecrotc1> !gtkpod
<wolfwalker> lol
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<firecrotc1> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<wolfwalker> Two points for K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> =P
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Ever seen some child no one liked and they took his name and twisted some slight way just so they could mock him/her
<dwidmann> micro$oft came into use because microsoft cares for little else than their own wallet. microshaft came about when they gave ibm the shaft way back when
<DaSkreech> That's us except we are between 25-90 years old
<wolfwalker> Actually, I see nothing wrong with Windows. It's a good os as far as it goes
<wolfwalker> It just doesn't go far enough in security
<K-Ryan> Yes, but I mean
<firecrotc1> Will gtkpod mess up the stuff that is already on my iPod?
<K-Ryan> Eh
<K-Ryan> Oh well...
<wolfwalker> firecrotc1, if you use your iPod as your primary music storage device, you're screwed anyway
<wolfwalker> It will eventually go down
<dwidmann> wolfwalker, in its (poor) attempt to be user friendly, windows kills any attempts that it makes at actually being secure :\
<jimmy_> In tar, does the multi-volume option mean it breaks up the compressed file into pieces?
<DaSkreech> Giving something a proper name gives it respect. We don't respect Windoze for hte most part
<firecrotc1> Well, right now, I do have most of my music just on my iPod... I need to find a way to get it off my ipod onto my external hard drive :)
<wolfwalker> |firecrotc1:| I keep my music collection as FLAC files (lossless) on my computer, with DVD backups.
<dwidmann> DaSkreech was a bit off though, I'm only 20 ;)
* K-Ryan is installing toys...
<wolfwalker> firecrotc1, you're sunk. iJunk.......... er.......... iTunes and iPod encrypt the music when you transfer them. If your iPod ever goes down, your music is gone with the wind.
<firecrotc1> wolfwalker: I'd do the DVD backup option, but I don't have a DVD burner
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: Oh you are fully allowed to be an ass then
<dwidmann> hehehe
<dwidmann> you'd better believe it
<K-Ryan> Does 15 almost 16 count for anything?
<wolfwalker> So, go to System, Konsole Terminal Program, and run pppoeconf?
<firecrotc1> So about getting the music off of my iPod... I know there are ways, but all I've seen are Winblows programs
<K-Ryan> Dare I ask why Edgy comes with a "Tea Time" package...
<wolfwalker> Oh there are ways of breaking the encryption
<wolfwalker> But none legal
<dwidmann> k-ryan: edgy doesn't, kdetoys does.
<K-Ryan> Oh...
<firecrotc1> wolfwalker, I don't think they're encrypted, per-se
<sampan> wolfwalker  that's what i used to do (with dapper) to get my kubuntu online (now my router handles the login)
<wolfwalker> Easiest way is to play it and record off the soundcard with Audacity or another music program
<wolfwalker> Oh, they're NOT encrypted?
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: What tea time?
<wolfwalker> How in the world did you get iJunk to play them without encrypting them?
<K-Ryan> I just installed a bunch of toys, and none of them show...
<K-Ryan> !kteatime
<ubotu> kteatime: KDE utility for making a fine cup of tea. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 85 kB, installed size 388 kB
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: the teatime program in the kdetoys package
<K-Ryan> That DaSkreech
<firecrotc1> wolfwalker, I think you're confusing "encryption" with something else... maybe encoding?
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: doesn't come with it. You installed toys
<wolfwalker> Nope. But if your iPod did not encrypt the files, that's great!
<K-Ryan> Yes I realize that
<wolfwalker> The acid test will be............. will the files play in your average music player program? Or will they only play in iJunk?
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: sorry :-)
<dwidmann> breaking encryption, if it's a good algorithm, would prove to be most difficult to break. The easiest way to break said encryption would be to break somebodies nose and get the password :O
<K-Ryan> It's okay =P
<firecrotc1> They play in any media player, wolfwalker.
<K-Ryan> wait wait wait, wolfwalker
<wolfwalker> Then they're not encrypted
<wolfwalker> Congratulations
<firecrotc1> It's just that they are stored with weird file names
<K-Ryan> The itunes thing for Linux is called ijunk?
<K-Ryan> AHAHAH!
<wolfwalker> No, I just don't have much respect for iTunes
<wolfwalker> Or iPod
<firecrotc1> K-Ryan, he used iJunk to mean that iTunes is junk
<firecrotc1> which it is
<wolfwalker> I'd recommend a Creative player
* phobiac hides his iPod
<K-Ryan> Oh, I thought that was like a Linux program thing...
<wolfwalker> Or a Toshiba Gigabeat, although they encrypt files too
<phobiac> It's running rockbox though, does that redeem me?
<sampan> yeah i hate iTunes -- like the iPod itself, but iTunes is just a PITA ... almost enough to make me install rockbox
<firecrotc1> I figure the best thing to do would be to first somehow get all of my music off of my iPod and onto my external HDD
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: You could make one
<wolfwalker> Minus three points for having an iJunk, plus five for having the native intelligence to use something besides iTunes.
<wolfwalker> So, yeah
<wolfwalker> You come out with a +2
<K-Ryan> Me?
<K-Ryan> I don't think so
<lovloss> I have just discovered the glorry of Koffice
<lovloss> i prefer it to openoffice :D
<wolfwalker> No, phobiac
<jimmy_> amarok has pretty decent ipod support.
<firecrotc1> I'm generally too lazy/don't care enough about my music collection to actually get it done
<sampan> wolfwalker  the ipod was a gift -- can't deduct any points ... can ADD points for being smart enough to ACCEPT a gift ;P
<wolfwalker> Not you sampan
<sampan> oh
<wolfwalker> phobiac
<phobiac> My ipod was a gift too :(
<sampan> phobiac  how do you like rockbox?
<phobiac> It's awesome
<wolfwalker> And if the ipod was a gift, that negates the minus 3
<DaSkreech> lovloss: wonderful :)
<sampan> how was the install?
<phobiac> Woo
<phobiac> The install was pretty easy for me
* DaSkreech notices no O-T notices :0
<lovloss> Does anyone here know anything about CMS's and web templates? #html is full of l33ts if anyone
<firecrotc1> Does rockbox kill the music that you have on the iPod already?
<wolfwalker> So +8 for phobiac for getting it as a gift AND being intelligent enough to use rockbox
<lovloss> >.<
<jimmy_> sure, lovloss
<sampan> lol wolfwalker
<phobiac> Although I did it on a windows computer...which I'm assuming is going to deduct some points.
<phobiac> firecrotch: No
<wolfwalker> ANyway, while I'm on this Windows XP computer and HAVE internet and can be here..............
* Daisuke_Ido prays that rockbox will be finished for the sansa someday
<wolfwalker> What all do I need to know about running pppoeconf?
<lovloss> jimmy_: Because i want to be able to change a template and automatically update all the sites using it. That way i can change parts of the page seperately
<firecrotc1> phobiac, is it a video iPod that you put it on?
<phobiac> firecrotc: Nano
<sampan> wolfwalker pppoeconf was pretty self-explanatory when i used it -- you'll just need to know your actual login name and password for the login with your ISP
<phobiac> The older nano's
<shinigami> hi i just installed dapper 6.06.. amarok doesn't play my mp3 even after apt-get libxine-extracodecs .. anyone can help?
<firecrotc1> Close enough to the video :)
<wolfwalker> No, phobiac, no points deducted for using a Windows computer. We all have to use one sometimes.
<jimmy_> lovloss: well, are you using any sort of software, such as Dreamweaver? Or have spport for anything such as PHP?
<phobiac> Woo
<wolfwalker> shinigami, convert to ogg
<firecrotc1> wolfwalker: so true.  I hate the fact that I have to use Windows for one of my classes
<wolfwalker> It's better anyway
<endo602> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> shinigami: What are you using to play it?
<wolfwalker> Or musepack, it's peerless for lossy compression at 128kbps or above
<lovloss> jimmy_: Well, right now im using the program NVU. Im in linux, so i dont really have dreamweaver. But i do have Aptana and Quanta plus... i just dislike them
<lovloss> jimmy_: NVU is almost a text editor. very minor gui assistance
<DaSkreech> lovloss: NVU is soooo not CMS
<shinigami> ogg?
<wolfwalker> ogg vorbis
<jimmy_> lovloss; hmm, I think NVU has support for templates
<firecrotc1> Speaking of which... does anyone know of a linux IDE for VB.NET?
<wolfwalker> Like mp3, only free and better
<DaSkreech> shinigami: What are you using to play it?
<lovloss> NVU does support templates
<shinigami> can i apt-get it? i'm using amarok
<Croupier> hey guys i was looking for a rar password recovery for dapper but im not very experienced
<lovloss> *BUT* when you change the template, the other pages dont change
<DaSkreech> lovloss: It's unmainteined and deprecated so.....
<Croupier> can you suggest any sites apart from google
<Croupier> tried that already
<wolfwalker> shinigami, do you know anything about converting audio formats?
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: Please stop :)
<DaSkreech> shinigami: talk to me. What are you using to play it?
<wolfwalker> DaSkreech, he's using Amarok he says
<DaSkreech> ok
<lovloss> Well, what should i do? I need to set up this page so that it will have a static menu using templates. i have the template made.
<shinigami> no not interested i just want to play mp3s using amarok
<wolfwalker> He said that first thing
<jimmy_> Have you looked into a database driven site? using PHP or *gasp* ASP.net?
<lovloss> no content yet.
<DaSkreech> shinigami: What have you tried so far?
<DaSkreech> Or Plone?
<lovloss> See ive never used php... im really new
<Croupier> i found crark but its not really working , anything of the kind ? anywhere i need to look at thank you
<phobiac> shinigami: Did you install the files for mp3 support?
<DaSkreech> lovloss: What are you trying to accomplish
<shinigami> just amarok? the default player?
<dwidmann> quanta+ is really quite nice ... integrated khtml kpart for previews :)
<jimmy_> I used to use Dreamweaver all the time, and wine supports dreamweaver...
<lovloss> DaSkreech: Menu on the left side, content to its right, banner across the top. A page for a band.
<shinigami> i apt-get install libxine-extracodecs already
<jimmy_> The template features are excellent
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Did you add the multiverse?
<wolfwalker> amarok runs off the library encoder files. If you don't have mp3 in the main library files, even amarok won't do it.
<ericj2190> does anyone know why i get "permission denied" when i try to access any samba shared file with spaces in the filename?
<lovloss> i dont use microsoft stuff if i can help it
<DaSkreech> lovloss: We like you :)
<shinigami> multiverse?
<DaSkreech> lovloss: Do you do Web page stuff>
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Ah you didn't add multivers?
<jimmy_> Dreamweaver is not Microsoft, its adobe
<lovloss> DaSkreech: I made this.  http://www.vasilisagames.com
<shinigami> yes i didn't..because i didn't know what's that..haha
<lovloss> Adobe, from what i understand, is under MS
<DaSkreech> shinigami: How did you apt-get install libxine-extracodecs ?
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows. If he is successful, he will next be asking annoying newbie questions from his Kubuntu computer.
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Ok Want help with that ?
<shinigami> oh u mean souces.list ?
<DaSkreech> shinigami: yes
<jimmy_> nope, they origianally were a MAC only company actually
<lovloss> really... perhaps i heard from the  wrong source then
<shinigami> yea i did add the multiverses i guess
<DaSkreech> lovloss: Ha ha :) That's really biased :-)
<DaSkreech> shinigami: can You do something for me?
<DaSkreech> shinigami: do you know pastebin?
<shinigami> no
<lovloss> Im a biased person. Anyway i prefer to use open source regardless
<DaSkreech> !paste | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> lovloss: No problems. Just you come off as hostile on the front page of the site :)
<shinigami> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lovloss> ohh you mean my site
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<jimmy_> Nvu does have template support
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Go to that site and paste the contents of your sources.list
<DaSkreech> shinigami: if you need help just say my name
<php-freak> hey guys
<DaSkreech> !tab |shin
<ubotu> shin: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lovloss> haha i meant to be hostile... to MS
<dwidmann> jimmy_: what doesn't ... well, unless we're counting vim and kate ;)
<php-freak> my website look find in every other browser accept for konquer why is this?
<DaSkreech> !tab | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaSkreech> php-freak: Might want to ask in #kde
<lovloss> Now hold on, NVU has templates, BUT, you cant update the pages when you change templates in it
<ericj2190> hola jontec
<lovloss> Did someone say quanta+ can?
<WiglyWorm> Hey, quick questoin... fact checking, really...
<dwidmann> php-freak, perhaps a small design flaw, either that or a small browser flaw.
<jimmy_> ah ok, i have never used Nvu templates, i guess they were designed bad
<shinigami> its at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1913/
<shinigami> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shinigami> !tab shinigami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab shinigami - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lovloss> its not the templates. its the fact that the program has no function for automatically updating them
<lovloss> which is like, such a simplething to do.
<jimmy_> lol, I understand
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Alright that looks good
<DaSkreech> shinigami: close amarok
<shinigami> done
<WiglyWorm> I keep getting an error when I try to run a program I installed.. the error is "error while loading shared libraries: ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"...
<php-freak> dwidmann: Yea well it looks fine in other browsers accept konquer, which granted I don't know anyone that uses konquer
<php-freak> not that many people anyways
<DaSkreech> shinigami: type in sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<lovloss> my problem with quanta plus is that if you ever edit anything in the gui interface, it messes up
<phobiac> WiglWorm: You might need that package
<dwidmann> php-freak: linkage?
<shinigami> updating.. takes awhile
<DaSkreech> php-freak: #kde would give you a much better answer than here
<shinigami> i did apt-get update -y; apt-get upgrade -y; apt-get dist-upgrade -y already
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Ahh that's how you got from dapper to edgy?
<WiglyWorm> I found some random website (I don't know if it's to be trusted or not), and it says the solution is to type "ln -s libSDL-1.1.so.0 libSDL-1.2.so.0" what exactly does this command even do?
<lampar> what are you talking about?
<WiglyWorm> Am I going to break something?
<shinigami> OH I GET IT
<shinigami> i'm using dapper
<WiglyWorm> Phobiac: I tried downloading a couple packages with Adept.. it didn't seem to do too much for me.
<shinigami> i changed the sources to edgy
<dwidmann> I know a fair bit about ripping the hairs out of m-- I mean, designing web pages to make them show up right in a variety of browsers
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: It makes a link between SDL 1.1 and SDL 1.2. If the program doesn't NEED a call from SDL1.2 it will work
<wolfwalker> No luck
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Yeah I noticed that
<shinigami> hah!!! ok i changing to old souces.list
<sampan> wolfwalker  still no joy on connecting?
<wolfwalker> When I tried to run pppoeconf, it said "please become root before running pppoeconf!"
<nik> sup all
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Wait wait
<wolfwalker> Become root?
<jimmy_> so, lovloss, let me get this straight, you want to have a menu, header, footer, etc. that stay the same, and content that changes
<shinigami> but i done that to install sun-java5-jre
<sampan> wolfwalker  then run it with "sudo" ... sudo pppoeconf   :)
<lampar> wygliyworm... what you did with that command is to create a symbolic
<DaSkreech> shinigami: What do you see in the file /etc/issue ?
<wolfwalker> I did that too
<nik> sudo pppoeconf
<wolfwalker> It said no such command
<shinigami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1913/
<shinigami> ops
<shinigami> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: which sudo
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Ah. umm ok
<wolfwalker> I ran sudo pppoeconf
<lampar> type sudo pppoeconf
<DaSkreech> shinigami: then use the sources.list with dapper
<shinigami> changing my sources back....
<shinigami> btw, i changed the soucres to install sun-java5-jre ...
<shinigami> is there a better way to install sun-java5 with dapper?
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DaSkreech> That should tell you
<dwidmann> Nothing easier than installing that package, shinigami
<wolfwalker> I'm about to give up and just install all the dependencies manually
<wolfwalker> As daunting as such a task seems
<freshburn> so i got my wireless working with ndiswrapper (hp pavilion laptop kubuntu edgy)
<shinigami> i noticed dapper doesn't have this package sun-java5-jre
<shinigami> oh
<freshburn> but i cant get my stupid modem to work still
<shinigami> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<WiglyWorm> Well... grumblecakes.
<DaSkreech> I think the Java page tells you how to install
<wolfwalker> !pppoe
<sampan> wolfwalker  that's very odd ... pppoeconf was there on dapper and it's here on my fresh edgy too.  it should be there
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<WiglyWorm> I tried that command I posted earlier, and I have the same error.
<wolfwalker> Yeah, I tried pppoeconf
<wolfwalker> It said to become root first
<shinigami> java page doesn't give rpm for debian i think
<shinigami> !Java
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: What are you trying to run?
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<wolfwalker> And I tried sudo pppoeconf
<wolfwalker> No such command, apparently
<WiglyWorm> Unreal Tournament 2004
<DaSkreech> There is no rpm for debian
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Ah No apt-get for you :)
<dwidmann> alien?
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: where do you hit the problem?
<sampan> wolfwalker  did you set up a root account?  by default there is none and you should just use "sudo" to temporarily have root powers
<DaSkreech> or sudo -i
<WiglyWorm> The whole story is when I run the shell script that the installer put on my desktop, I get "Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file"
<dwidmann> shinigami, first enable multiverse, then run "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre". Done.
<jimmy_> or sudo bash
<firecrotc1> Okay, trying to install rockbox on my iPod, and the ipodpatcher gives me an error about the drive not being an iPod
<WiglyWorm> I was told to try "/usr/local/games/ut2004/System/ut2004-bin --ini=/usr/local/games/ut2004/System/ut2004.ini -nohomedir"
<wolfwalker> Oh well, here I go again
<phobiac> firecrotc: Help with rockbox should really go to the #rockbox channel
<WiglyWorm> And when I do that latter command, the splash screen comes up, then I crash to that error message.. cannot open shared object file.
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: This is on dapper
<lampar> wolfwalker: try this: "sudo passwd root"
<freshburn> has anyone dealt with an internal laptop modem with subsystem chip id 103c:3084
<dwidmann> DaSkreech, should make no difference.
<dwidmann> That's how I did it on dapper.
<DaSkreech> oh.. ok
<dwidmann> It's the same on Edgy, however, with feisty it's the sun-java6-jre package
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Give me the error again?
<jimmy_> does "tar -c -M --tape-length=2147483648 --file=/media/usbdisk/movie1.tar Movie.iso" look right to split dvd.iso into 2GB chunks?
<WiglyWorm> There's 2.. depending on which command I try.
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> shinigami: how you going?
<dwidmann> jimmy_: I don't know, one way to find out
<jimmy_> dwidman: tried it and got a file size limit
<WiglyWorm> Just running the shell script that the installer made on my desktop gets me "an't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file"
<WiglyWorm> Doing "/usr/local/games/ut2004/System/ut2004-bin --ini=/usr/local/games/ut2004/System/ut2004.ini -nohomedir"
<WiglyWorm> Gets me "/usr/local/games/ut2004/System/ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<shinigami> hi
<shinigami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1917/ my new sources
<shinigami> doing updates now
<WiglyWorm> Of course, I can't even seem to figure out how to get FireFox to run, I'm not entirely sure why I think I should be able to get games to work as well. T_T
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: what does the shell script on your desktop point to?
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: I seem to recall they had something like this on teh UT forums though
<steveire> Hi. I've just installed kde-core on an otherwise command line ubuntu system (doing a ground up install). The only issue I have is that thumbnails are not created in konqueror for pdf, ps, dvi files. Is there anything I can do to get that feature back? I have kpdf of course.
<WiglyWorm> the shell script points to {ut2004_DATA_PATH}/ut2004-bin.
<WiglyWorm> hmm I haven't found anything on the forums.. I suppose I can go check again.
<DaSkreech> What does ut2004_DATA_PATH resolve to?
<shinigami> ok another question..i have a laptop acer 5562.. after installing kubuntu, cat /proc/cpuinfo shows only one cpu (it is a dual core)
<WiglyWorm> Um.. I imagine the long string I typed...
<shinigami> the uname -r shows 2.6.15-27-386..i think i should get the smt version or something
<DaSkreech> shinigami: You will have to change the sources.list
<freshburn> dd the ut2004-bin into the dir with the ini file it wants to see
<freshburn> ?
<WiglyWorm> dd?
<shinigami> change into what?
<DaSkreech> shinigami: deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe should have the word multiverse at the end
<lampar> shinigami: I have the same laptop, bu t
<lampar> it's a 3690 series!
<freshburn> copy it
<regeya> ok, so, everytime I start up kde, there's a .kde/share/config/gtkrc-qtc written with a style "QtCMnuFix"
<regeya> written every time, and when that's there, Firefox won't start.  What's doing that, and how do I prevent that?
<regeya> Humorous answers of 'use konqueror' will be directed to the nearest Safari fanboy site
* regeya winks
<shinigami> lampar: urs is a duel core?
<shinigami> DaSkreech: ok added multiverse.. updating
<isaac_> WEEEEE
<wolfwalker> I am HERE!!!
* regeya misses Firefox
<wolfwalker> Thanks to all who helped me
<DaSkreech> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<wolfwalker> For the record, firefox rocks my socks
* wolfwalker dances like a cossack
<regeya> DaSkreech: HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<regeya> ok, I'll try that again...
<regeya> ok, so, everytime I start up kde, there's a .kde/share/config/gtkrc-qtc written with a style "QtCMnuFix"
<regeya> written every time, and when that's there, Firefox won't start.  What's doing that, and how do I prevent that?
<phobiac> lol
<shinigami> GREAT IT WORKED!!!!
<shinigami> hee
<shinigami> ok
<DaSkreech> shinigami: mp3 works now?
<shinigami> after changing back to dapper sources.list, i apt-get remove libxine-extracodes and install again
* wolfwalker ignores everyone else and keeps rejoicing about his Kubuntu komputer being connected.
<shinigami> it worked now
<regeya> I love some of the answers I get when I google for it: "Why would you use Firefox anyway?"
<jimmy_> so "tar -c -M /media/usbdisk/movie1.tar movie.iso" freaked out my console, and "tar -c -M --tape-length=2147483648 --file=/media/usbdisk/havoc1.tar Havoc.iso" doesn't work correctly. Any ideas on tar-ing a multi volume archive?
<regeya> my answer: "If choice is bad, why aren't we talking about Windows?"
<shinigami> thx
<sampan> wolfwalker  glad you got it figured out! :)
<phobiac> regeya: lol
<wolfwalker> Okay, so how do I access these program repositories now that my Kubuntu komputer is konnected?
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Sure
<wolfwalker> I tried to open Adept,and it shut back down
<katabatic> try again maybe
<phobiac> regeya: Is there anything in your autostart folder that could be causing the problem?
<katabatic> Adept should be it
<shinigami> i using a laptop sony vaio now
<shinigami> tail /var/log/messages show Jan 17 10:15:24 localhost kernel: [17180811.900000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading brightness
<wolfwalker> Great
<wolfwalker> So where do I find Audacity?
<regeya> nah, phobiac, the only thing there is ivman (long story, nevermind)
<jimmy_> wolfwalker: sudo apt-get install audacity
<wolfwalker> Adept finally came up, now it says it's never heard of Audacity
<shinigami> and theres a screen poping out and disappear saying "adjusting lcd brightness"
<wolfwalker> Where do I type that jimmy?
<jimmy_> or try automatix
<jimmy_> http://www.getautomatix.com
<phobiac> We don't recommend automatix
<lampar> what's automatix?
<phobiac> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<regeya> oh hay phobiac I just thought of it, and I think I'll just sob quietly now.  it's QtCurve causing that.  dang.
<phobiac> regeya: Something I'll assume you need? :/
<jimmy_> I personally use automatix all the time, but as they say, its not supported
<phobiac> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<wolfwalker> lol
<wolfwalker> True that
* phobiac feels like a bit of a jerk now
<regeya> weird tho since thta works fine under xfce and gnome yet not under kde. :-/
<wolfwalker> So where do I type that sudo apt-get stuff?
* regeya shuffles his feet.
<katabatic> Menu > System > Konsole
<jimmy_> in the console, utilities->Konsole
<phobiac> regeya: You could try asking in #KDE to see if other's have had the problem and know a fix
<lampar> hey, which program could I use to mix audio, in real time, you understand? like a DJ ;)
<regeya> phobiac: now tha tI realized what it is, I'm googling again...
<phobiac> regeya: Alright
<wolfwalker> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wolfwalker> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wolfwalker> That's what I got
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Have adept running?
<wolfwalker> Well that's what everyone told me to try first
<phobiac> Or apt-get in a konsole running?
<wolfwalker> And I just never took it down, I guess
<jimmy_> ya, if adept is not running, you have some other problems that should probably be solved before installing audacity
<wolfwalker> sigh
<wolfwalker> Reading package lists... Done
<wolfwalker> Building dependency tree
<wolfwalker> Reading state information... Done
<wolfwalker> E: Couldn't find package audacity
<DaSkreech> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<wolfwalker> So................. now what?
<sampan> wolfwalker  you just need to enable the universe multiverse repositories
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: add universe
<sampan> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<wolfwalker> Okay, where?
<jimmy_> phobia: does he have to enable universe repositories?
<phobiac> wolfwalker: You repositories are enabled right?
<wolfwalker> Where do I go and what do I input to enable universe multiverse repositories?
<wolfwalker> I guess they aren't
<jmichaelx> i have just been trying for the first time tonight to burn audio CDs with K3b, but each time i try, i wind up getting a write errorat about 1/2 to 3/4 the way through.... has anyone else experienced this? is there a way to fix this?
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Close adept
<wolfwalker> Been closed
<phobiac> wolfwalker: open a konsole and type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<wolfwalker> k3b has een working for me
<phobiac> the sources.list file should open
<wolfwalker> Okay.............. now what?
<phobiac> Now uncomment anything begining with deb
<wolfwalker> Now what?
<phobiac> Then save the file
<wolfwalker> In the Kate window that just popped up?
<jmichaelx> hmmm..... maybe it is just my system. i can't imagine what would be wrong. everything works fine in windows.... and i have burned several ISO's using gnomebaker just fine, as well
<phobiac> Yes
<phobiac> Then do sudo apt-get update
<wolfwalker> Uncomment?
<phobiac> Yes, uncomment the lines begining with deb
<wolfwalker> What is uncomment?
<wolfwalker> Delete?
<phobiac> No
<phobiac> Remove the # from the beging
<wolfwalker> Ahhh
<phobiac> begining*
<WiglyWorm> I don't suppose there's a 64bit version of YAHOO IM for linux... you know, so I can talk to my friends while I beat my head against brick walls here?
<phobiac> Then save
<phobiac> And do sudo apt-get update
<phobiac> Then try to do sudo apt-get install audacity
<jmichaelx> WiglyWorm: i would forget yahoo IM and use gaim or gyachi
<WiglyWorm> That was going to be my next question. :)
<phobiac> WiglyWorm: You're running kubuntu right?
<jmichaelx> yeah... gaim and kopete are both good.... if you need audio and webcam, you will have to go for gyachi
<WiglyWorm> Ah.. and that leads me back to this question...
<phobiac> Darn, jmichaelx beat me to my kopete reccomendation
<jmichaelx> sorry lol
<phobiac> No prob :P
<WiglyWorm> What am I supposed to download? "Fedora Core", "Red Hat", "Mandrake", etc...
<jmichaelx> you have tp pay for red hat
<wolfwalker> Okay, it says it's connecting to something or other
<jmichaelx> to*
<jmichaelx> WiglyWorm: i would recommend kubuntu or mandriva
<wolfwalker> LAND O' GOSHEN!!!
<WiglyWorm> well, I'm using Kubuntu, I'm not going to pay for red hat linux, I'm just not sure what version I'm supposed to be downloading
<WiglyWorm> (version of GAIM, that is)
<jmichaelx> ohhhh
<wolfwalker> It's reading a whole bunch of stuff now
<jmichaelx> WiglyWorm: you need to get the package from the rops
<jmichaelx> repos*
<DaSkreech> phobiac: don'y sudo graphical apps
<wolfwalker> So how long should this take?
<phobiac> DaSkreech: I never said to sudo a graphical app...
<WiglyWorm> You guys are hurting my head.
<jmichaelx> WiglyWorm: you need to enable all of your repositories, either with adept or with the command line, and just 'sudo apt-get install gaim'
<freshburn> i had ALOT of problems when i uncommented the backport repos i wouldnt do it unless you have to
<jmichaelx> well, do a 'sudo apt-get update' first
<DaSkreech> <phobiac> wolfwalker: open a konsole and type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<freshburn> daskreech i agree use KDESU kate isntead
<wolfwalker> I just did a sdo apt-get update
<wolfwalker> Woof!
<wolfwalker> How long will this take?
<phobiac> DaSkreech: Ahh oops. I stand corrected. Old bad habit.
<phobiac> I'll have to watch myself on that.
<wolfwalker> I sit corrected.  I'm lazy
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: what are you trying to do?
<freshburn> phobiac kate is graphical
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Depends on your internet connection, it shouldn't take too long.
<jmichaelx> does gaim not come with a default kubuntu install?
<phobiac> I know, that's kind of why I just admitted to being wrong.
<WiglyWorm> Um.. I want GAIM or something so I can talk to my friends while I'm on linux
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: No that's Ubuntu
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<freshburn> phobiac its ok, im set up so i can login as root so im bad too
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Want to try kopete first? or you want Gaim?
<freshburn> lol
<jmichaelx> WiglyWorm: you already have kopete on your system, and you can get gaim from the repositories
<jmichaelx> oops, sorry
<wolfwalker> Ladies and gentlemen............. My computer is now installing Audacity
<WiglyWorm> Kopete will allow me to talk to people on Yahoo?
<wolfwalker> AAAAAAlelujah!
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Yes
<WiglyWorm> oh.. alright
<forceflow_> who loves you baby.....
<forceflow_> :)
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: press Alt+Space
<DaSkreech> type kop and press enter
<phobiac> wolfwalker: The linux version is really ugly. At least the one I just installed is. :(
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: After that if you have a problem let me know
<DaSkreech> It should be easy after that
<wolfwalker> Ugly is irrelevant
<WiglyWorm> OMFG@alt+space
<wolfwalker> Will it work?
<phobiac> It should
<wolfwalker> And will it SOUND good?
<phobiac> Although I got some weird error about playing audio that I'm going to look into
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Don't make me laugh that hard!
<wolfwalker> That's what is relevant
<phobiac> No idea
<Mez> WiglyWorm, I see you discovered katapult ?
<WiglyWorm> Seems so. :)
<phobiac> Ahhh katapult, I love katapult
* Mez shakes WiglyWorm's hand
<WiglyWorm> In case you guys haven't been able to tell yet...
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: ty for that, i had never used katapult either lol
* Mez basks in the glow of the praise for katapult
* DaSkreech is a pimp
<jmichaelx> lol
* Mez crowns DaSkreech the katapult pimp
<WiglyWorm> I just installed Linux for the first time ever yesterday.
<Mez> Welcome to Linux WiglyWorm
<jmichaelx> WiglyWorm: you will like it
<WiglyWorm> So.. I'm honestly about the biggest newb ever.
<DaSkreech> ^H^H^H^H^H Welcome to KDE :)
<jmichaelx> i just started with linux about 8 months ago
<sampan> everyone started there once wiglyworm
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: have you opened Kopete?
<WiglyWorm> Given that I'm a windows power user.. quite qualified to be tech support and all that... this has been rather humbling.
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Hopefully you'll be a better windows admin by the time you are done
<wolfwalker> Did someone recommend ardour as a good sound editor?
<WiglyWorm> And yes, Kopete is up and running, and I'm logged in and talking. Thank you guys. ^_^
<wolfwalker> Cause I can't find it
* dwidmann can't wait til kde 3.5.6 is released
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Good tiem for more fun
<phobiac> DaSkreech: You mean he'll start recommending linux to those that ask for tech support?
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Alt+Space -> 2^5
<DaSkreech> phobiac: not necessarily
<DaSkreech> Where it's needed yes
<phobiac> It was a joke :P
<DaSkreech> but Linux teaches you enough to figure out Windows problems that perplexed you before
<WiglyWorm> I'm sorry, am I calculating, DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Which makes it a much better OS to run
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Yup. On the fly. fastest calculator I know of
<sampan> oh that's nice katapault feature ... very nice calculator!
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: Thank you. First person not to be humping KDE4
<Mez> DaSkreech, you are indeed a katapult pimp
<Mez> DaSkreech, now get him to play music
<WiglyWorm> Also, as I'd like to be a network tech... I can't at all imagine it being a bad thing for me to have my feet wet with linux.
<DaSkreech> Oh sure
<DaSkreech> Type the name of an artist
<DaSkreech> (Assuming amarok is open)
<freshburn> wow, i had "opened" katapult form the k menu before and it showed up on the screen and i wasnt sure what it was so i pushed ESC
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: You will breathe unix/linux of you do networking
<DaSkreech>  The internet IS linux
<DaSkreech> Mez: Bettah have mah money!!!
<WiglyWorm> Well, the vast swaths of it that aren't windows server 2003... so like.. what? 70-80 percent?
<wolfwalker> Okay, while my komputer is online
<freshburn> lol so will it allow any shell command?
<wolfwalker> What programs should I shop around for?
<dwidmann> daskreech, don't worry, I'll do that too soon ;)
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Sure you want to try take down 80% of the internet? :)
<Mez> freebsdfreak, not really, just anything in your K menu
<Mez> theres a plugin that I've made that allows you to do that
<Mez> but you'd need to compile it yourself to do that
<DaSkreech> Mez wrong tab :0
<WiglyWorm> If it means I don't have to learn linux? Possibly.
<WiglyWorm> This is crazy, so far.
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: What are you into?
<Mez> s/freebsdfreak/freshburn/
<freshburn> daskreech yeah its called the blue screen of death lol
<wolfwalker> MUSIC!!!
<wolfwalker> Audio
<wolfwalker> Burner, converter, editor, all of it
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: Making or listening?
<wolfwalker> Tracker, dare I hope?
<wolfwalker> Making, editing
<DaSkreech> Hmm Audacity is good. Jack is also interesting
<Mez> jack's a PITA :D
<WiglyWorm> Speaking of music...
<wolfwalker> Jack?
<Mez> acudacity is a good app
<Mez> but then - I like jokosher :D
<wolfwalker> sudo apt-get install jack?
<DaSkreech> Mez: I said it was INTERESTING
<wolfwalker> I got Audacity
<wolfwalker> First on my list
<WiglyWorm> Can Kubuntu read NTFS so I can open up all these MP3s on my windows partition?
<freshburn> yup
<Mez> WiglyWorm, read yes, write no
<wolfwalker> And WHY can Linux not write to NTFS if it can read?
<WiglyWorm> Rawk, how do I go about pointing it to other partitions?
<homer> wolfwalker: it can write too
<freshburn> i keep all my mp3s and divx in a fat32 for that reason..
<freshburn> homer: reliably?
<WiglyWorm> Oh, can it write to fat32 with no problems?
<homer> freshburn: apperently so
<freshburn> wiglyworm yes having a fat32 partition is a good in-between for dualbooting and the like
<wolfwalker> So where do I get ardour?
<freshburn> i prefer not to EVER mount my ntfs winxp drives just to be safe
<homer> ntfs-3g
<homer> you also gotta release ntfs is a super complex partition format
<freshburn> the bad thing about doing that for me is dvd rips cannot be more than 4gig
<homer> I believe the windows driver is like 1 million lines of code
* dwidmann doesn't trust fat32 because it provides it is prone to corrupt
<homer> and microsoft doesn't even release specs for it
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: It can't write reliably
<WiglyWorm> I have a NTFS partition that's on a seperate physical disk (the same one Linux is on), so... how do I point Linux at it?
<homer> but yes ntfs-3g writes to NTFS, and is like half mill lines o code :o
<Mez> !ardour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Umm I think the easy way might be too complicated
<DaSkreech> !drives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> damn :-(
<phobiac> I found ardour in adpet but the package is gtk
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Do you know ow Unix sees drives?
<phobiac> Isn't gtk gnome?
<DaSkreech> phobiac: No
<DaSkreech> Gnome is gtk
<WiglyWorm> Nope. I have no idea.
<phobiac> That's what I thought
<dwidmann> it's kind of like how kde is not qt, but it heavily uses qt ... gnome has the same sort of relationship with gtk
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Want a tutorial?
<homer> i think kubuntu come with gtk
<phobiac> Will gtk based apps run okay in KDE?
<homer> yes
<phobiac> Okay
<dwidmann> phobiac:  yes
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Check adept for ardour
<wolfwalker> Found it!
<Mez> phobiac, yes they will - now we fixed qt-engines-gtk ;)
<wolfwalker> !ardour-gtk
<ubotu> ardour-gtk: digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-2build1 (edgy), package size 2188 kB, installed size 5992 kB
<WiglyWorm> Skreech: yes, please.
<yonkeltron> is there an easy way to convert adobe 7 eps to svg?
<soulrider> DaSkreech: i would be interested in a tutorial too
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: alright how are drives handled in Windows?
<DaSkreech> hi soulrider :)
<soulrider> hi DaSkreech :P
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: including partitons?
<soulrider> DaSkreech: id like to hear the complete sotry if you dont mind :P
<wolfwalker> Okay, any other audio programs I should get?
<WiglyWorm> What do you mean by "handled"? Using master/slave disks, system partitions, etc.?
<wolfwalker> Got Audacity, k3b, sound-konverter, ardour
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: No that's hardware that never changes
<DaSkreech> You have a drive how does it show up in windows?
<WiglyWorm> Well, partitions not so much, but alright.
<dwidmann> wolfwalker, how about vorbis-tools?
<DaSkreech> They come up as letters right?
<WiglyWorm> Okay, yes.
<dwidmann> comes with ogg123 ... useful if your gui decides to die
<WiglyWorm> I didn't know you were going so basic on me. :)
<WiglyWorm> Yes, they are displayed as letters. ^_^
<DaSkreech> Right and the letters all come under My Computer?
<WiglyWorm> Mmm hmmm.
<DaSkreech> ok Under UNIX that's not how things are done
<DaSkreech>  there is one "super folder" called /
<DaSkreech> Under / everythign exists
<DaSkreech> It's called teh FHS
<DaSkreech> !fhs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<wolfwalker> vorbis-tools?
<DaSkreech> You can read it up in your spare time :)
<phobiac> In the begining, there was nothing. And then we said, let there be /! And there was.
<phobiac> Sorry, couldn't resist.
<WiglyWorm> I suppose that explains why nothing ever works in the console when I forget the preceding "/"
<DaSkreech> Directly under / all the folders have a purpose
<WiglyWorm> That always irked me, but it makes sense now. ^_^
<WiglyWorm> Sorry, go on. :)
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: That's absolute and relative :) I can explain those after :)
<Tox> how to organise my programs list is there any program that to sort it ?
<DaSkreech> under / there is a folder called dev (or devices) which holds all things which exist in the real world that is not a human
<phobiac> tox: click on whatever you want to organize that's a menu and choose menu editor
<DaSkreech> your soundcard,MP3 player, processor, hard drives etc
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: IDE drives or SATA?
<Tox> i mean there are a lot of programs and i need a program to categorise it or something like that
<DaSkreech> Tox: They aren't categorised now?
<phobiac> They should already be sorted
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Making sense so far?
<Tox> that sorting is very bad
<wolfwalker> What is gimp?
<phobiac> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<WiglyWorm> My disks are IDE.
<WiglyWorm> EIDE, if you want to get technical. :P
<phobiac> Tox: Then use menu editor to resort them
<Tox> ok ill try ..
<wolfwalker> Good night y'all
<wolfwalker> Thanks for all the help
<phobiac> Goodnight
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: alright if you look under the /dev folder you will see some files named hd<something something>
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: night
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: easiest way is in the Konsole
<sampan> goodnight wolfwalker
<DaSkreech> type ls /dev/hd<tabtab>
<DaSkreech> it will auto complete the names for you
<WiglyWorm> what does "ls" do?
<WiglyWorm> I would kill you all for a list of console commands and what they do.
<dwidmann> list
* phobiac hides
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: It lists the contents of a folder
<HymnToLife> !command | WiglyWorm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> It didn't shut down :/
<HymnToLife> !commands | WiglyWorm
<ubotu> WiglyWorm: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<dwidmann> WiglyWorm: I wouldn't recommend that, I don't respond well to violence o.O
<DaSkreech> Well done HymnToLife :)
<WiglyWorm> rawk. Ty Hym.
<WiglyWorm> Hymn, too
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Put that in your reading pile as well :
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: You get a listing of hd files?
<DaSkreech> hda1 etc ?
* HymnToLife hopes he won't get killed now :p
<dwidmann> man: the most important command you'll ever learn ;)
<WiglyWorm> aye, I did.
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: aman!
<DaSkreech> I mean amen :)
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Ok here is how you read them
<DaSkreech> HD == IDE device
<DaSkreech> hda is the first IDE device on the first IDE chain
<DaSkreech> hdb is the second
<DaSkreech> lo Jucato
<DaSkreech> hdc is the third etc
<Mez> lo Jucato
<DaSkreech> hda1 is the first partition on the first drive
<DaSkreech> hda2 the second partion
<WiglyWorm> Okay... corrosponding to (for EIDE) Primary Master, Primary Slave, Secondary Master, Secondary slave?
<WiglyWorm> for a, b, c, d?
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: right
<HymnToLife> DaSkreech, unless the drive is SATA/SCSI, in which case it's /dev/sda1
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: One important thing is that the FIRST secondary partion is always 5
<DaSkreech> so hda5
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<Jucato> hi Mez!! :)
<DaSkreech> HymnToLife: I was getting to that :)
<HymnToLife> or it is plugged on the sec IDE controller, in which case it's /dev/hdc1 ;)
* Mez waves at Jucato 
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: The second secondary partiotn is 6 (hda6)
* Jucato waves back at Mez :)
<DaSkreech> so to recap what would the 3 primary partion on the master device on the secondary channel be called?
<soulrider> DaSkreech: whats the diference between a primary partition, a seconady and an extended and logic ?
<Jucato> Mez: how's the Katapult site? it is back up?
<Jucato> soulrider: there is no secondary partition
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Do you mean what's the secondary == extended/logical
<soulrider> DaSkreech: just mentioned something like that, didnt he ?
<DaSkreech> I'm just a nitwit :)
<Jucato> an extended partition is a primary partition this is capable of holding a number of logical partitions
<soulrider> i just put partitions, dont really know the differences :P
<HymnToLife> soulrider, a primary partition is needed by some old software to boot
<soulrider> like windows right?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: we need an updated !mount btw
<soulrider> i think it needs that
<HymnToLife> and an extended partition is a partition that can contain others
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Lots of OSes need it
<soulrider> whats the point of having an extended?
<HymnToLife> useful because you can only have 4 primary partitions / drive
<HymnToLife> or three primary + one extended
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> that sucks ass
<HymnToLife> so if you want, say, ten partitions
<DaSkreech> yeah but what you going to do
<HymnToLife> you'll have to make an extended
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ??
<Dr_willis> extended contains 'logical' partitions. :)
<DaSkreech> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<soulrider> and ten inside
<HymnToLife> or three primaries + one extended containing seven logicals
<DaSkreech> soulrider: So if you plan on having more than two partions make one of them extended with logical partions
<soulrider> i have 4 actually
<soulrider> and none are extended :P
<Jucato> you can have any combination of primary+extended partitions.. but the total must always be 4. then you can split up an extended partition in as many ways as you want
<HymnToLife> soulrider, not wise thing
<HymnToLife> because of you want to add one, you're toast
<soulrider> =/
* DaSkreech waits for WiglyWorm and soulrider before he goes on
<soulrider> i need to croll up and re read something for a sec
<Jucato> go on... that's what scrolling up is for :P
<DaSkreech> sure
<WiglyWorm> What? I'm sorry? I got lost in all the chatter.
<soulrider> DaSkreech: i get confused with the secondary partitioon part
<dwidmann> Speaking of partitioning, does anyone in here by chance know how to setup LVM? I've been meaning to do so but I'm hitting roadblocks
<soulrider> because
<soulrider> i have 4 partitions, and they are sda1, sda2, sda3 and sda4
<Jucato> soulrider: there is no "secondary partition".. there are only primary and extended partitions, then an extended partition can be split into logical partitions
<WiglyWorm> I kind of zoned out when it became a philisophical debate about partitioning...
<Jucato> WiglyWorm: it's more technical than philosophical :P
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: so to recap what would the 3 primary partion on the master device on the secondary channel be called?
<soulrider> and the logicals are secondary ?
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Yes
<HymnToLife> soulrider, forget the "secondary", the logicals ate logicals, period
<soulrider> well, logicals inside extended that is right ?
<DaSkreech> soulrider: right
<HymnToLife> yep
<soulrider> ahhh
<soulrider> i understand now
<soulrider> that makes sense
<DaSkreech> HymnToLife: My fault. Engaged fingers before brain
<soulrider> just by knowing that, lots of things i didnt understand i understand now
<soulrider> and no wi understand why my second hard drive has such weird numbers :P
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Yeah useful info :)
<HymnToLife> soulrider, which ones ?
<WiglyWorm> Depends on the number of partitions on the drives, because if I'm reading you correctly, secondary partitions would become 5 and 6 on the pri master and pri slave, so the one in your question is um... likely to be 3?
<DaSkreech> 1 2 5 6  I'm betting
<WiglyWorm> Err.. or maybe hdc2?
<HymnToLife> how is that weird ?
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: hdc3
<DaSkreech> HymnToLife: cause he didn't know about logical partions before
<WiglyWorm> where did hdc2 go?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you and your secondary partitions... :P
<soulrider> well on my other drive i got hdb5, it makes sense that i dont have 1 or 2 or.....
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: I didn't ask about hdc2 :)
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: the 3rd primary partion is going to be 3 all the time
<HymnToLife> yippee, just finished compiling GIMP on my FBSD :p
<WiglyWorm> Hmmmm
<HymnToLife> hmm
<WiglyWorm> Why?
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> cause it's 3rd
<soulrider> i was gona sign up for a linux course, but i totally forgot and it started already
<nik_> so i just found out that i have to use the HSF linuxant drivers that require $$ for full speed
<WiglyWorm> Oh wait...
<WiglyWorm> Okay..
<soulrider> DaSkreech: pictures help me a lot
<WiglyWorm> I was going to ask a question, but realized I just anwered it for myself.
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: ok question two :)
<soulrider> great!
<WiglyWorm> The first extended takes 5, so the second takes 2, and the third takes 3, right?
<nik_> my question is what do i search for on emule to get em the other way? j/k (kinda)
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: What would the 3rd logical partion on the slave for the master channel be?
<soulrider> nik_: the name? :P
<WiglyWorm> Master channel = primary HD controller?
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: yup
<nik_> soulrider i guess what i meant is do warez/cracks/keygen exist for it?
<WiglyWorm> That's hdb3?
<nik_> no that i support pir8 software
<nik_> not that
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Hmm ok let me go over the primamry and logical partions again
<HymnToLife> WiglyWorm, nope, it should be hda*
<WiglyWorm> Gah what?
<DaSkreech> HymnToLife: Nope hdb is right
<WiglyWorm> Slave drive = hrb?
<WiglyWorm> Okay, good.
<DaSkreech> Right
<HymnToLife> hdb is the pri slave
<DaSkreech> Right
<WiglyWorm> That's what he asked.
<HymnToLife> but what the heck with the number ?
<WiglyWorm> And I guess the partitions are about where I blanked out.
<HymnToLife> you can have it called hdb564 if you want
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: you know the differnce between primary and logical partions right?
<WiglyWorm> yes.
<DaSkreech> ok hda1-4 is primary
<HymnToLife> hmm, not that high maybe but relly the number is not important
<DaSkreech> the first logical has to be 5
<WiglyWorm> Ohhhhh okay.
<DaSkreech> the second has to be 6
<DaSkreech> etc
<WiglyWorm> Right.
<HymnToLife> DaSkreech, not necessarily
<Dr_willis> hda1-4 could be 'extended' the first logical In an extended would be 5 and up.
<DaSkreech> HymnToLife: By default :-P and order makes life good
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: An extended is just a priamry with a single purpose
<DaSkreech> still a primary
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: so what's the answer to the second question I asked before?
<Dr_willis> but i do belive most of the disk partitiong tools dont call them that way.
<WiglyWorm> The question was the second logical on the primary slave, yeah?
<Dr_willis> ive tryed to mount hda4 when i ment hda5 way tooo many times.. :)
<WiglyWorm> That'd be hdb6...
<HymnToLife> ow, the source for Firefox 2.0.0.1 is 35 MB
<DaSkreech> Yay! :)
<DaSkreech> Alright
<WiglyWorm> Okay.
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm, soulrider: moving forward?
<soulrider> sure
<WiglyWorm> I'm down/.
<DaSkreech> Alright. to get the info from the device into the / system you have to mount it
<soulrider> im gonna make a sandwich though so make long sentences so i dont have to scroll up... plix =d
<DaSkreech> You can only mount it under / but you can do mount a device to any folder under / (or subfolder) that you want to
<DaSkreech> so if you make some folder then type sudo mount /dev/hd<devicedetails> </path/to/folder>
<DaSkreech> You can ls the folder and see what is on the partition/drive :)
<HymnToLife> all right, going to bed, I'll let the damned FF thingie compile by itself
<HymnToLife> 'night guys
<DaSkreech> Night
<JAAmon> CENTRAL RINGER
<DaSkreech> Hi Morbo
<Morbo> Hello :)
<nik_> !FF
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nik_> lol
<DaSkreech> Morbo: Where did you get the name from?
<nik_> actualy lmfao i knew that
<Morbo> Futurama, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> nik_: Toss in a S and see what it does
<DaSkreech> Kittens DO give Morbo gas!
<nik_> ?!FFS
<nik_> !FFS
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nik_> lol
<nik_> i meant final fantasy seven, really......
<nik_> so does anyone use the HSF linuxant drivers?
<nik_> or how bout win4linpro
<DaSkreech> nik_: #ubuntu would probably get faster responses
<HymnToLife> nik_, build yourself a nice hardware modem, it would be cheaper than the Linuxant drivers anyway :p
<nik_> how much are they?
<nik_> i didnt even bother to look at the price
<HymnToLife> about 20 bucks IIRC
<nik_> lol
<nik_> im such a cheap bastard id rather pir8 them
<nik_> or hack thier server and d/l them and put em on rapidshare
<nik_> lol
<nik_> i wish i knew about linux when i bought this dang laptop
<nik_> at least i got my wireless to work, so i connect my xp puter and then use net wireless on my laptop
<nik_> and hotspots for big d/ls
<WiglyWorm> Skreech, so conceptually here.. if I want to look at any device other than the drive that Linux is natively installed on, I have to mount it?
<nik_> well, im outa here, yes wiglyworm
<nik_> l8tr all
<soulrider> yes WiglyWorm
<WiglyWorm> right...
<HymnToLife> WiglyWorm, no, but if you want to access the files on it, yes
<WiglyWorm> Okay.
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: You can set it to auto mount on boot
<HymnToLife> you can have it mounter automagically at boot time though
<DaSkreech> But before then it doesn't know where to go
<HymnToLife> mounted*
<WiglyWorm> I see.
<nik_> hymntolife so he can set the usb stick on his table and "look" at it all he wants eh?
<HymnToLife> exactly :p
<HymnToLife> usb sticks sure look nice nowadays
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Want to see your stuff quick now?
<nik_> lol
<nik_> hasta minana
<WiglyWorm> Yes, yes I would, in fact.
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Still in konsole?
<WiglyWorm> aye
<DaSkreech> type pwd
<DaSkreech> where are you ?
<DaSkreech> pwd = print working directory
<soulrider> jaja
<WiglyWorm> I'm in my /home/chris/
<soulrider> oops, wrong window
<robnyc> how do I add music to my ipod using amarok ?
<HymnToLife> !ipod | robnyc
<ubotu> robnyc: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: alright make a direcoty
<DaSkreech>  mkdir <dirname>
<robnyc> ty hybrid
<robnyc> HymnToLife, *
<DaSkreech> then sudo mount /dev/hd<ntfsdrive> <dirname>
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Let me know when you are done with that
<WiglyWorm> full path for <dirname>?
<WiglyWorm> or just relative to my working directory?
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: Nope
<DaSkreech> It's relative
<WiglyWorm> k
<DaSkreech>  if it doesn't have a / then it's relative to where you are
<WiglyWorm> I'm sorry, is that "/dev/hd/hdb1" or just /dev/hdb1?
<Morbo> /dev/hdb1
<phobiac> Night
<notech> WiglyWorm:  hdb is primary slave and the 1 means the first partition
<WiglyWorm> Man... I really wish the console gave feedback to your commands....
<WiglyWorm> But I suppose since I got nothing, I'm good to go?
<notech> yes
<notech> noo feedback is a good thing, means no error
<WiglyWorm> heh... not enough permission ftw.
<Morbo> WiglyWorm- did you remember the sudo ?
<WiglyWorm> I love how secure linux is... it won't let even the only user of the computer do a thing without retyping the password a bajillion times.
<WiglyWorm> Yeah, I mounted it, I tried to look at it in Konquerer. :)
<DaSkreech> Did you get it?
<WiglyWorm> No, it said I didn't have permission. :)
<DaSkreech> excellent :)
<robnyc> im having problems with amarok + ipod
<robnyc> it wont read it
<DaSkreech> alt+F2 -> kdesu konqueror /home/chris
<WiglyWorm> a) what does kdesu do? b) how come it used to look like a drive but now looks like a folder with nothing in it?
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Dr_willis> eitehr its not mounted, or you dont have permissions to acces it.
<DaSkreech> I think it is mounted
<Dr_willis> check it out with the shell
<dennister> hi pps :)
<Dr_willis> sudo mount  -----> should show whats mounted where
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: actually just mount should show that as well
<Dr_willis> actually just 'mount' may work. :)
<DaSkreech> I just said that!!
<Dr_willis> :P
<DaSkreech> :-P
<Dr_willis> no ya dident.. you echoed me
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> echo -n
<WiglyWorm> all it has in it is a folder called "System Volume Information"... maybe I targeted the wrong partition...
<DaSkreech> Maybe
<dennister> OpenOffice question: it's help says versioning of a document is to be found under File--->Versions, yet I can't see any "Versions" under the File menu...what gives?
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: sudo umount <dirname>
<WiglyWorm> command not found.
* Dr_willis misses the good old of just mounting things with the mount command.
<Dr_willis> :)
<shinigami> Hi DaSkreech.. i realise that i cannot play mp3 from amarok while i play videos from mplayer.. is there a fix for this?
<Dr_willis> playing a song while watching a movie....
<DaSkreech> shinigami: Umm You want to make your own soundtrack to movies? :)
<shinigami> haha
<shinigami> nono ok actually i'm a media analyst
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: not uNmount just umount
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  perhaps hes playing that PinkFloyd album whikle watching the wizard of oz.
<WiglyWorm> Oh well... my brain is beginning to smell a bit like an electrical fire.... I think it's best I take a break from this for the night, come at it tomorrow.
<shinigami> at work i need to do media analyst ..but when i play mp3 at the same time..u know..i think it clash
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: possibly the worst named command in Unix
<shinigami> i tried..like using wine to run warcraft..amarok also doesn't work
<DaSkreech> though some might argue for finger....
<shinigami> think ther'es a conflict with the alsa/oss?
<Jucato> oooh an angel of death appears...
<DaSkreech> most likely
<shinigami> haha..yea death god
<Jucato> !mp3 | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shinigami> watched deathnote?
<Jucato> nope :P
<WiglyWorm> Okay guys... have a good nigt. You'll be seeing alot more of me, I'm sure.
<WiglyWorm> And putting up with my newbie antics as well, I'm sure.
<Dr_willis> It pays to have a nice sound card to do what you are wanting to do shinigami
<DaSkreech> WiglyWorm: night
<shinigami> what does nice sound card have to do with multi tasking the programs that uses my soundcard?
<dwidmann> exactly.
<Dr_willis> lets put it this way - i have a creative audigy card.. and i have NO problems doing what you are wanting to do.
<Dr_willis> hardware mixing vs software mixing.
<dwidmann> hardware mixing > software mixing
<Dr_willis> i see constantly people in here wanting to play more then 1 audio source/stream at a time with lowend/builtin cards.. and they have huge hassles with it.
<shinigami> k i'm not doing mixing..err i'm just.. you know.. playing a game that uses my sound card..and in background playing a mp3 too
<shinigami> windows can do that
<dwidmann> Doc, I've got a builtin and have no problems with it :) ... granted, it's very, very nice for builtin
<Dr_willis> shinigami,  if every program uses ALSA properly - then the linux apps should be able to do it also.
<Dr_willis> but often its oss vs alsa  or some sound server fighting with some other sound server thats the issue as well.
<dwidmann> A unified method of implementing sound would be nice ....
<Dr_willis> sound issues used to be a lot worse then they are now. :)
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  yep. alsa is slowly  getting there.
<dwidmann> tell me about it
* Dr_willis rembers the good old days
<dwidmann> even just a couple years ago sound was in ugly shape
<Dr_willis> 'sound blaster comaptiable' :)
<shinigami> does it applies to nas? my mplayer is streaming video from server..audio using nas.. amarok i guess its autodetecting..i'll try to force it to use alsa
<Dr_willis> its best to set everything   up to use alsa
<Dr_willis> if you can.
<dwidmann> to force mplayer to use alsa, use the "-ao alsa" switch
<Dr_willis> yea mplayer may be the one causing the problems
<shinigami> yeah..sigh..but the application in my company forces it to use -ao nas.. need to edit the scripts to do that..troublesomee........
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever used 'nas' for audio.
<Dr_willis> so cant tell ya anything about it
<shinigami> what's the command to see what programs are using my devices?
<Dr_willis> lsof - perhaps
<dwidmann> fuser perhaps?
<dwidmann> doc, you wouldn't happen to know anything about lvm would you?
<shinigami> fuser /dev/audio ?
<dwidmann> shinigami, I suppose so
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  i know enough to avoide it. :) for my minimal needs.
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<dwidmann> my needs are somewhat minimal as well, I just like to experiment. A lot.
<shinigami> why do i keep getting localhost kernel: [17192683.784000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading brightness in my /var/log/messages on my sony vaio laptop? and sometimes the "Adjusting brightness" screen pop out for 1-2 sec and disappear
<shinigami> new installation of kubuntu
<dwidmann> The idea of having one partition across two of my disks just sounds too appealing to pass up.
<dwidmann> shinigami, the acpi on your ?laptop? is probably buggy?
<shinigami> what should i do?
<Jucato> summon the 4 gods...
<dwidmann> shinigami, you should most definitely complain to the manufacturer, though it probably won't do you any good.
* Mez steals Jucato's spear
<Jucato> :O
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Mez> :P
<Jucato> lol
* Mez deops Jucato 
<Jucato> gr...
<dwidmann> hahahaha
<shinigami> haha
<shinigami> i have two of this sony vaios laptop..both same problem after installing kubuntu.. i was thinking any drivers would help?
* Jucato sits in a corner and sulks
<shinigami> but i not sure what kind of drivers i should get
<dwidmann> shinigami, I wouldn't count on it
* DaSkreech wants jucato's spear :)
<shinigami> here's another question.. can i choose my kernal during installation of kubuntu? i need it to support duel-core cpu...
<Jucato> umm nope...
<Jucato> but the generic kernel supports that too afaik
<juano__> shinigami: you would need x86_64 cds
<Dr_willis> with new laptops - often theres lots of little 'bugs' with the kernel/apci/other features  and their bios's
<Jucato> !generic | shinigami
<ubotu> shinigami: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Jucato> oh.. heh didn't know about the x86_64 cds...
<shinigami> how do i reconfigure my kernal then? i need the source for my kernal to make menuconfig>?
<DaSkreech> Night all!
<dwidmann> night DaSkreech
<shinigami> 64 means..dual core?
<Dr_willis> 64 dosent mean dual core. it means 64bit cpu. :)
<avalon_> I'm having a problem with drive encryption. I want to encrypt two hard drives that I have already chock full of data. All the information I find needs the data to be formatted. Is there a compression system that doesn't need to format my drives?
<shinigami> hmm but is dual core a 64bit?
<shinigami> i think its 32
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<shinigami> ok..just tell me what kernal should i change into for a dual core? 686-smp ? 386? *confused*
<dwidmann> shinigami, are you using dapper or edgy?
<Jucato> hm.. didn't get an answer to my last question... is SMP dual core?
<dwidmann> smp = symetric multi-processing, or something like that
<Morbo> SMP = multicore
<Morbo> or multiproc
<Jucato> ah.. because I think the -generic kernel has support for that...
<dwidmann> It does
<Jucato>  2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Morbo> Yeah
<dwidmann> if you're using dapper, you want something like 686-smp or k7-smp, if you're using edgy you want the -generic
<shahid> anyone here?
* Jucato chases after tumbleweeds
<shinigami> ok i'm using dapper
<mefisto__> I just lost access to hard disk (konq said disk was read-only) so I rebooted. On reboot, it told me to do fsck. fsck fixed a lot of things. After that, I rebooted again, but cannot logon. X seems to restart and takes me back to the login screen. What can I do?
<shinigami> so i get 686-smp ? i have to download the kernal and recompile the kernel? (i hate doing this step)
<dwidmann> shinigami, just install the "linux-686" package
<shahid> i'd
<shahid> woops
<shahid> sorry
<dwidmann> or maybe th e linux-686-smp pacakge
<dwidmann> when I was on dapper I used 64-bit ... and fortunately all of the 64-bit kernels had smp support :)
<shinigami> does that mean i don't need to recompile my kernal? hehe
<dwidmann> shinigami, no. Installing that package is all you need to do.
<shinigami> so its just as easy as apt-get install linux-686-smp ?
<dwidmann> yep.
<shinigami> ok i'll try this at home..when i get a hold with the laptop
<dwidmann> then reboot and it should be an option.
<shinigami> wait..option?
<shinigami> i cat /proc/cpuinfo or top i should be acble to see 2 cpus rite?
<dwidmann> indeed.
<mefisto__> I just lost access to hard disk (konq said disk was read-only) so I rebooted. On reboot, it told me to do fsck. fsck fixed a lot of things. After that, I rebooted again, but cannot logon. X seems to restart and takes me back to the login screen. What can I do?
<shinigami> oh..when u say option i thought i have to do some other steps after installing the package
<mefisto__> can someone help me solve my logon problem?
<dwidmann> No, it'll just be added to your grub's menu.lst, shinigami
<dwidmann> mefiesto__: more than likely
<mefisto__> WILL someone help me solve my logon problem?
<dwidmann> Why not state the problem, rather than asking that?
<mefisto__> dwidmann: I did
<dwidmann> you did?
<mefisto__> I just lost access to hard disk (konq said disk was read-only) so I rebooted. On reboot, it told me to do fsck. fsck fixed a lot of things. After that, I rebooted again, but cannot logon. X seems to restart and takes me back to the login screen. What can I do?
<dwidmann> oh, there it is, all the way up there
<dwidmann> mefiesto: do a console login from kdm, log in, then run the command "startx"
<dwidmann> it will probably give an error message of some sort.
<mefisto__> I did that, but it won't work, just keeps coming back to the login screen.
<dwidmann> it won't let you do a console login?
<mefisto__> no, after startx, it goes to kubuntu login screen
* Rob-West just got word his dad's heart is beating twice as fast as normal and the medicines there giving him wont owrk
<dwidmann> okay, mefiesto, I've got an idea, press "ctrl + alt + f1" to get to the terminal, log in, type "sudo killall kdm", then do "startx", it won't have a login screen to fall back to
<xenophile7x7> does anyone know a good games package, like the one in gnome, for KDE?
<shinigami> [14:04]  <dwidmann> No, it'll just be added to your grub's menu.lst, shinigami <-- does that means its installing a new kernal?
<mefisto__> dwidmann: and this is just to get the error messages, or will this hopefully successfully log me in?
<shinigami> instead of reconfiguring the current one?
<dwidmann> mefiesto: just to get error messages
<dwidmann> shinigami: installing the package is to install a new kernel
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<mefisto__> who was it that was helping me with my login problem?
<mefisto__> dwidmann: was it you who was trying to help me?
<mefisto__> dwidmann: are you still around?
<regeya> gah.  apparently my "problem" with firefox and qtcurve was fixed in a later release.  that's what I get for installing software from source then slacking on updating. :->
<mefisto__> I cannot log in. after login, screen goes blank and takes me back to the login screen
<mortici> whats a good p2p app?
<mefisto__> mortici: ktorrent is pretty good
<mefisto__> mortici: amule (if you've used emule/edonkey)
<mortici> :/ never had much luck with those apps, the emule
<mefisto__> mortici: try ktorrent, is should already be installed
<mefisto__> Can someone help with this: I cannot log in. after login, screen goes blank and takes me back to the login screen
<jordo23> Jucato: Hey.....how's it going?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, did you do an upgrade and  then the problem occured?
<mefisto__> noiesmo: no, I somehow lost access to hard disk (konq said disk was read-only) so I rebooted.
<mefisto__> then the boot process said I should do fsck. After that I rebooted again, an couldn't log in
<noiesmo> mefisto__, O check how much disk space is left
<noiesmo> mefisto__, go to recovery console to check
<mefisto__> noiesmo: how do I check. what command?
<noiesmo> df -h
<noiesmo> mefisto__, ^^
<mefisto__> noiesmo: and temp files are in /tmp right?
* dwidmann is back
<noiesmo> mefisto__, I would expect so - apt holds files in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dwidmann> mefisto, so, what were your results, did startx get you any errors?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, the other option you have is to boot livecd and then do the fsck on the drive while not mounted
<mefisto__> dwidmann: I got a long list scroll by, then went blank, then back to console.
<noiesmo> mefisto__, did ou still have drive space
<addyk> Hello every... body :D
<mefisto__> I'll try to clear some space on disk. Hopefully that will solve my problem (cause that would be simple :P)
<dwidmann> mefisto, what video driver do you use? I do know there was an xorg update recently which would break X ....
<dwidmann> (if you were using certain drivers, that is)
<noiesmo> dwidmann, mefisto__ didnt do updates I asked him
<mefisto__> dwidmann: I got the xorg update a few days ago, but everything was fine
<dwidmann> had you rebooted since the updates?
<mefisto__> yes
<MobsterLobster> hey all
<jean-b> hello ther
<dwidmann> mefisto__, how much space did df say you had left?
<MobsterLobster> what is the most current X?
<mefisto__> I'm on livecd. Can I check that now, or do I need to use recovery mode?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, ok mount the hdd in question then yoou will see
<dwidmann> the version of X in edgy is 7.1, I think there might be a 7.2, can't remember
<MobsterLobster> so the version 6.9 in solaris 10 is old?
<dwidmann> quite
<dwidmann> hmm, looks like 7.1 is current
<addyk> (x.X) I wonder what came with slackware
<noiesmo> mefisto__, open cosole and type mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/hdaX repace X with drive if not maybe /dev/sda
<Rossco> Hay
<Rossco> HAY GUYZ LOLSZ
<addyk> Aloha! :)
<Rossco> I need some helps
<MobsterLobster> i know this is the wrong place to ask but can update ur X in solaris and is KDE installable on Solaris?
<dwidmann> 6.9 was released in late 2005? I think?
<Rossco> I just installed ubuntu kay?
<mefisto__> noiesmo: can I do that on livecd?
<Rossco> and I'm trying to install some software
<noiesmo> mefisto__, yes
<Rossco> can someone help ms?
<Rossco> me*
<noiesmo> mefisto__, open a terminal
<addyk> Rossco: OK :) use Synaptic
<dwidmann> MonsterLobster, yes, and yes. How to do so I'm not sure though.
<mefisto__> noiesmo: can't find it in fstab
<Rossco> addyk
<addyk> Rossco: you should have it installed :)
<Rossco> I type in gaim-xfire-0.6.0-1.5.0.FC4.0.i386.rpm
<noiesmo> mefisto__, thats ok its not mounted
<Rossco> wait
<Rossco> I type in
<MobsterLobster> does solaris have a equivilant of apt?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, do you have normal ide drive
<mefisto__> noiesmo: so how do I mount it?
<Rossco> apt-get install gaim-xfire-0.6.0-1.5.0.FC4.0.i386.rpm
<mefisto__> yes, ide
<Rossco> is what I typed in
<noiesmo> mefisto__, type mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/hdaX
<Rossco> how do I tell it which directory to go to?
<addyk> OK :)
<Rossco> it's in /tmp/
<noiesmo> mefisto__, replace X with partition number
<addyk> You don't
<addyk> It just installes it
<addyk> Systemwide
<Rossco> I mean
<xenophile7x7> can someone do a quick whois on me, and post the results in pm?
<firecrotc1> Rossco: you cannot install RPMs that way
<addyk> You then can make a link to gaim
<dwidmann> MobsterLobster: dunno
<Rossco> How do I install it then?
<Rossco> the .rpm file is in tmp
<addyk> It might be allready installed
<addyk> open console
<addyk> and typt gaim
<addyk> *type
<MobsterLobster> ok Sun is doing a shipit of sun 10 so im thinking of using for a server
<noiesmo> mefisto__, if you like you can reboot into recoverey mode on your system and then you could check df -h for space
<noiesmo> mefisto__, the drive will be mounted for you
<Rossco> I have gaim installed
<Rossco> I'm trying to install an addon for it
<MobsterLobster> *solaris 10
<noiesmo> mefisto__, when your in recovery mode you can check the logs in /var/log/ as well
<Rossco> I just wanna know how I install it
<addyk> Oh... Well isn't it? installed? Hmm
<noiesmo> mefisto__, but once you mount drive on licevd you can also do this
<mefisto__> noiesmo: 121 mb free. but I've had less that that free with no problems
<noiesmo> mefisto__, ok so its not space
<noiesmo> mefisto__, check the logs n /var/log/
<Rossco> C'mon
<Rossco> I need someone to tell me how to install it
<Rossco> Just, someone tell me how I install an RPM file
<Rossco> that's all I need to know
<Rossco> please
<dwidmann> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bartist> hello there
<MobsterLobster> get the .deb
<Rossco> ok
<addyk> Wow... (o.O)
<Rossco> what about tar.gz ?
<addyk> I didn't know that...  :|
<bartist> i have an Intel 82801CA-ICH3 soundcard that only works when it wants
<addyk> That's a source in most cases
<dwidmann> mefisto__: apt-get clean is a good way to free up space
<xenophile7x7> hey dwid, can you do that whois one more time?
<bartist> apt-get clean?? what does it do?
<MobsterLobster> WTF my games arent loading
<addyk> Rossco: that should work on all linuxes
<noiesmo> bartist, remove files for cache of apt-get
<dwidmann> apt-get clean clears out the /var/cache/apt/archives
<addyk> In slackware (my system) that's what I use :)
<bartist> ok thanx
<bartist> i have an Intel 82801CA-ICH3 soundcard that only works when it wants, any idea?
<MobsterLobster> how can i get my games to load?
<addyk> MobsterLobster: which games?
<gan|y|med> hi
<Rossco> Is it possilbe to play windows games in linux? o_o
<MobsterLobster> armagetron, neverball and never putt addyk
<addyk> Rossco: yes
<Rossco> like CS: S and stuff
<MobsterLobster> use wine
<addyk> With an emulator
<Rossco> cost?
<mefisto__> noiesmo: which logs should I check? xorg.0.log?
<addyk> None
<addyk> with wine
<addyk> winex is the one that costs
<MobsterLobster> addyk u got any ideas?
<gan|y|med> can a broken root file system (reiserfs) cause a kernel panic?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, yep
<addyk> addyk: I'm thinking :)
<noiesmo> mefisto__, also maybe messages and syslog
<addyk> MobsterLobster: so the game runs and stops at loadscreen?
<MobsterLobster> it says its loading in the task bar and the KDE logo jumps around but then it just dissapears
<addyk> OK :) Open a console and type armagetron
<addyk> And see if it shows any error messages
<mefisto__> noiesmo: I don't really know what to look for
<Rossco> Can someone please help me
<MobsterLobster> Armagetron won't run on your computer
<noiesmo> mefisto__, you still livcd
<mefisto__> noiesmo: yes
<MobsterLobster> Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Rossco> How do I enable direct rendering?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, copy and paste to pastebin
<noiesmo> !pastebin | mefisto__
<ubotu> mefisto__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MobsterLobster> addyk looks like my 3d drivers aint working
<mefisto__> noiesmo: which log do you want?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, xorg first
<addyk> MobsterLobster: That's what I'm thinking... you need a new open gl or something
<addyk> :)
<MobsterLobster> and how would i get that addyk?
<Rossco> someone please help me
<Rossco> rossco@rossco-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<Rossco> direct rendering: No
<Rossco> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Rossco> How do I enable direct rendering?
<addyk> MobsterLobster, Use google :) That's how I found it :)
<shinigami> i need help on my sony vaio laptop...a pop up at the center of the screen keep coming up saying "LCD display 'ON'" randomly after about 30 secs etc.. i checked my /var/log/messages its filled with "[17180763.400000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading brightness".. new installation of kubutu dapper..help!
<dwidmann> Rossco: you need to install a different video driver ...
<Rossco> Ok
<dwidmann> which one depends on your video card, Rossco
<Rossco> And install the linux drivers?
<Rossco> for my gfx card
<addyk> Rossco, Search at the manufacturers site
<Rossco> Ok
<addyk> If nvidia nvidia.com :)
<mefisto__> noiesmo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1921/
<noiesmo> mefisto__, ok give me a minute
<dwidmann> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rossco> ok
<Rossco> ty
<shinigami> dmesg show a whole list of [17180763.400000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading brightness.................
<addyk> Argh... I really need to learn how to use that... (^_^) It's too cool dwidmann :)
<shinigami> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<noiesmo> mefisto__, please paste you gdm or kdm log file please
<dwidmann> !randomness | addyk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randomness - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> There's a list
<addyk> :))
<addyk> Thanks! :D
<addyk> Good morning! btw dwidmann
<shinigami> i need help on my sony vaio laptop...a pop up at the center of the screen keep coming up saying "LCD display 'ON'" randomly after about 30 secs etc.. i checked my /var/log/messages its filled with "[17180763.400000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading brightness".. new installation of kubutu dapper..help!
<mefisto__> noiesmo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1922/
<dwidmann> yw addyk
<addyk> yw? Don't know the acronim sorry :D
<noiesmo> mefisto__, thats not gdm or kdm log
<noiesmo> mefisto__, the xorg looks normal
<dwidmann> You're welcome
<addyk> OK :D It should have been easy to spot... :)) I must have a slow mind right now... :)
<mefisto__> noiesmo: that's the contents of /var/log/kdm.log
<shinigami> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shinigami>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<shinigami>                             libc-dev
<shinigami> what does it mean?
<dwidmann> shinigami, means that something is wrong, perhaps you had the "updates" repository enabled, did an upgrade with it, and then turned it back off, or something similar. It usually comes down to something like that
<bartist> i have an Intel 82801CA-ICH3 soundcard that only works when it wants, any idea?
<shinigami> yes.. the sources.list i used was for edgy.. but i'm using dapper..
<Ashex> anyone know of a dictionary client?
<dwidmann> bartist, at which points does it work?
<shinigami> so i revert back to dapper's sources.list ..now this happen
<Ashex> I want to look up definitions for words locally without a web browser
<stdin> dwidmann: I may be fuelled by coffee, but I'm not a mechanical being :P
<bartist> well it works fine on: windows and ubuntu dapper
<bartist> then i installed kubuntu edgy
<dwidmann> hahahaha, and you get that message this many hours later stdin :D
<noiesmo> mefisto__, ok i don't see anything there thats too odd hmmm
<mefisto__> noiesmo: do you want to see any other log files?
<stdin> dwidmann: I have logs :)
<bartist> it worked a the beginning on Kedgy
<mefisto__> syslog?
<bartist> then it stopped working
<dwidmann> Makes me wonder why you were looking for it though stdin, or what you were looking for, anyway.
<bartist> usualy, it bugs after the sound server crashes
<bartist> then I reinstalled my alsa packages from a fresh kernel, and it worked a few days
<bartist> then the sound server crashed ...
<bartist> and i could never fix it again
<shinigami> what should i do?
<bartist> now I have just re-installed Kedgy
<stdin> dwidmann: konversation was flashing, but there was nothing on the screen, so I just search for my nick
<bartist> bot it does not work
<Rossco> HAY PAINLESS
<bartist> any ideA?
<addyk> Hehe... :) I have a question... and I don't know ho much is related to ubuntu/kubuntu, but... how do I make the mouse scroll work? Any Ideeas?
<bartist> just turn the wheel buddy
<dwidmann> shinigami, one sec, I'll see what I can pull together
<addyk> (~_~) I'm not retarded... I know when it ain't working :)
<bartist> just a bad joke addyk ;o)
<shinigami> my other stations (without tweaking with the sources.list) can apt-get install build-essential
<addyk> I know bartist :)
<dwidmann> addyk, it should be something you set in your xorg.conf
<bartist> dwidmann, any idea about my sound issue?
<addyk> I got a hint just now... dwidmann  :)
<noiesmo> mefisto__, sorry got ide track, I would prob do the fsck   /dev/hdaX but unmount first
<dwidmann> bartist, no clue. To me alsa is a large black box, that I avoid having to know anything about out of the fear that my brain will catch on fire.
<dwidmann> !paste | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rossco> Guys, I need some help with installing video card drivers
<noiesmo> mefisto__, the logs look fairly normal nothing there I would say is causeing problem
<Rossco> "
<Rossco> #
<Rossco> Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8. Selecting one will also install nvidia-kernel-common. (Note: you have to select the restricted modules first because the nvidia-glx package automatically installs the i386 one - and if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work.)
<Rossco> I dont hvae linux-image anything installed
<Rossco> I dunno what do do
<dwidmann> shinigami, I think it was, look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1923/ replace your sources.list with this, then do an update, an upgrade, then try to install build-essential again
<stdin> Rossco: chat dose "uname -r" in konsole show ?
<stdin> s/chat/what
<Rossco> stdin: it shows 2.6.15-26-386
<mefisto__> noiesmo: the command is fsck hdXX right?
<maziah> ola
<maziah> anyone know if there is a multithreadding package manager?
<dwidmann> ??
<dwidmann> what do you mean maziah, what are you seaking to have the package manager do?
<shinigami> hi dwidmann.. mine is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1924/
<stdin> Rossco: then you need to get "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386"
<shinigami> take a look see if its alright
<maziah> use multipule threads from a single source for a same file.
<Rossco> Ok thanks
<maziah> like a download manager.
<jason_>  how I can use Chinese in Kubuntu ??
<jason_> I can't add language in kubuntu.
<dwidmann> shinigami, looks like it's missing dapper-updates universe (I don't think there is a dapper-updates multiverse, could be though)
<mefisto__> noiesmo: the command is fsck hdXX right?
<maziah> no idea?
<dwidmann> wait, yes there is a dapper-updates multiverse, I'll be d***ed
<jason_>  how I can use Chinese in Kubuntu ??
<jason_> I can't add language in kubuntu.
<dwidmann> is for dapper-security too o.O
<Rossco> lol, what is fsck?
<dwidmann> filesystem check
<codyt> lol
<Rossco> If you tell me, I think I may make sense of a shirt I saw a while ago
<Rossco> ROFL
<Rossco> omg lol
<noiesmo> mefisto__, fsck /dev/hdaX
<Rossco> I saw this shirt that said FSCK!
<Rossco> And it said it would make concerned parents complain to you :P
<noiesmo> lol rob
<Rossco> the description fo the shirt
<mefisto__> noiesmo: ok, it said it's clean. Anything else I can try?
<noiesmo> bloody tab completion
<Tmi> Does anyone recognize the problem that KDE's built-in archive manager (the one that is started if you click a .rar if you don't install other unrar-programs) just stops working
<shinigami> no.. still the same.. can't install build-essential
<noiesmo> mefisto__,  you could try create a new user and see if they can log in, maybe reinstall video drivers
<mefisto__> noiesmo: how do I create a new user?
<dwidmann> shinigami, you said you had some edgy items in your sources.list at one point right ... you probably have some edgy programs installed that apt doesn't want to downgrade. Perhaps if you were to do a apt-get dist-upgrade, maybe.
<Rossco> How do I make myself a superuser so I don't have to tpye in sudo -s everytime?
<shinigami> ok.
<shinigami> i'll do a dist-upgrade
<dwidmann> Rossco: running as root all the time would be like walking around naked.
<dwidmann> just one of those things that I woudln't recommend doing
<maziah> hrm maybe there isnt a multithreading package manager ;/
<Rossco> Lol, ok
<Rossco> For what reasons?
<vytautas> its not that bad to walk naked at home
<codyt> haha
<maziah> gets cold awfuly quick ;>
<mefisto__> Rossco: leaves you vulnerable, security-wise
<noiesmo> mefisto__, you'll have to log in recovery mode then do sudo adduser username
<Rossco> lol, k guys BRB - gotta restart X
<dwidmann> maziah, no, there isn't, but you could be downloading multiple packages at the same time, by using multiple mirrors.
<maziah> stink, dpkg alredy does that
<mefisto__> noiesmo: ok thanks, I'll try that
<shinigami> damnit.............still can't after dist-upgrade
<shinigami> URGHH
<noiesmo> mefisto__, np
<shinigami> dwidmann: how do i remove those edgy programs manaully?
<bartist> i have an Intel 82801CA-ICH3 soundcard that only works when it wants, any idea?
<vytautas> be nice to her
<Rossco> Back :)
<james_> has anybody had any sucess in installing a canon ip1000 within kubunut?
<kraut> moin
<Rossco> I need some help installing this thing guys
<Rossco> can anyone help me?
<Rossco> It's a .tar.gz file
<cmcguicken> I need some help, i have downloaded a tar.gz file. How do i run and install the program???
<dwidmann> a .tar.gz file is just a compressed archive, like a zip file, so it depends what is in it ...
<codyt> it's a tarball.
<cmcguicken> so how do i run it>?
<james_> has anybody had any sucess in installing a canon ip1000 within kubunut?
<cmcguicken> its a program
<dwidmann> cmcguicken: there's a strong possibility that you downloaded the source code for a program, what is the program?
<cmcguicken> how do you install programs? it says to do a command but where and how.
<cmcguicken> bombObomb.program-1.0.11.2.tgz
<fuel> i get a message from adept manager saying database for packages is locked........however i am not running any other process......... how do i unlock it
<cmcguicken> and i have a nother one which is tar.gz
<dwidmann> !adeptfix | fuel
<ubotu> fuel: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<cmcguicken> so, any help?
<shinigami> i still can't get build-essential ........help
<dwidmann> cmcguicken: well, the first thing you have to do is extract it, you can do this in a terminal, or by using ark
<cmcguicken> yes i have done this
<dwidmann> what files are in the base directory cmcguicken?
<cmcguicken> but there is jusat loads of files
<cmcguicken> loads.
<stdin> cmcguicken: there is a small guide here for compiling applications https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<dwidmann> shinigami, mixing files from different repositories (ie, installing edgy things in dapper) always ends in tears.
<shinigami> urghhhhhhhhh
<Rossco> I'm trying to run this thing
<Rossco> But I need to run it as a superuser
<Rossco> how do I do that? :S
<shinigami> anything i can do to revert besides reinstalling kubuntu?
<dwidmann> if you know which ones they were shinigami you can try to replace them on an as needed basis
<fuel> dwidmann : great it worked ! thanks :)
<cmcguicken> im confused. cant i just run a setup file to install an application??
<codyt> Rossco: using the command "sudo" preferably.
<cmcguicken> like on windows
<shinigami> ok...i need those compilers like gcc..etc
<fuel> cmcguicken : linux is not windows
<codyt> cmcguicken: sometimes, not allways.
<cmcguicken> sorry, i have just switched
<dwidmann> cmcguicken: No, not if you download source code ... which you probably did
<shinigami> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory. <-- does it means i don't have those building compilers?
<fuel> after extracting........you should probably run ./configure then make and make install if the folder contains any configure files
<cmcguicken> it has a configure and install files but when i click on them it is just text
<fuel> yeah goo
<fuel> d
<fuel> now press F8
<fuel> you will get a konsole at the bottom
<cmcguicken> how do you "ron ./configure"
<dwidmann> cmcguicken: I can walk you through it, but you're going to need some patience
<fuel> there type ./configure
<cmcguicken> ok, i have got to go now. have you got email?
<cmcguicken> or i will go back on irc
<dwidmann> First thing you will need to do cmcguicken, is to run this command: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<cmcguicken> later. THnks for all the help anyway. ok
<dwidmann> going so soon? who doesn't have email?
<fuel> x( next time he comes!!!
<codyt> dwidmann: do you devote a lot of time to helping?
<fuel> codyt : irc is for that only
<dwidmann> codyt: devotes such a strong word, I just kind of do it.
<codyt> understood.
<bartist> i have an Intel 82801CA-ICH3 soundcard that only works when it wants  -- PLEASE HELP
<dwidmann> codyt: Granted, for not "devoting", that is where _a_lot_ of my time goes
<codyt> dwidmann: I can respect that.
<codyt> I do, rather.
<codyt> bartist: are you pretty new to linux?
<bartist> we can say so codyt
<bartist> do you think you have a clue codyt?
<codyt> I struggled to get my soundcard working when I first started using Gentoo, and it can be a pain.
<shinigami> i still can't install build-essential
<shinigami> sigh
<bartist> the strange thing is that my soundcard worked fine on ubuntu dapper
<shinigami> what are the directories that contain the resiporities?
<bartist> and worked a bit on kubuntu edgy
<bartist> then it just stopped to work
<dwidmann> shinigami, as per the packages it said it couldn't install, force in those packages manually. It may be extremely tedious, extremely, but it should let things work.
<codyt> bartist: you might just need to install the appropriate drivers.
<shinigami> how to force?
<bartist> already done
<guglielf> hi *  in which dir is the help:/ system located?
<dwidmann> shinigami, /etc/apt/ is where you sources.list is ... /var/cache/apt/archives is where apts cache is, and as for repositories, for most you can just punch in the url and browse it in your browser if needed
<codyt> I'll see if I can find other reports of problems with that soundcard.
<bartist> i have been looking on google for days now
<codyt> bartist: do you know if you're using ALSA, OSS, ESD?
<bartist> it's set on autodetect, so i guess its alsa
<bartist> the most frustriating is that it worked 2 days ago
<bartist> then i rebooted
<bartist> and nothing!!!
<codyt> hasn't worked at all since?
<shinigami> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shinigami> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<shinigami> what's this???????
<shinigami> nvmind
<shinigami> got it
<shinigami> if i get apt-get source build-essential
<shinigami> what shd i do next
<bartist> no it hasn't, i even made a fresh install
<codyt> what are you testing the sound with?
<codyt> I'm seeing some posts where all the person had to do was install the alsa-libs, alsa-drivers and alsa-tools packages.
<james_> is there a way to default video resalution without plugging a monitor in?
<startswithz> what program do you guys use for peer to peer downloading?
<dwidmann> shinigami, why would you want to build from source?
<dwidmann> I mean, build build-essential from source ....
<dwidmann> it's just a metapackage anyway ...
<codyt> startswithz: you might try searching sourceforge, or linux.softpedia.com
<death2xp> .
<shinigami> ok i'm gg crazy.. just need those build tools to compile something
<shinigami> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory. <-- means i need to install build-essential ??
<Rob-West> can someone help me setup MAME in KDE
<dwidmann> anyway, shinigami, the easiest way to fix your problem is either reinstall, or to either upgrade to edgy, or to reinstall dapper.
<dwidmann> If you have a seperate /home partition then that would be good, if you can backup your list of installed packages that would be good too
<shinigami> ok
<shinigami> i guess i'll upgrade to edgy
<shinigami> damnit........
<Rob-West> edgy rocks
<shinigami> hey
<codyt> edgy rocks could be dangerous.
<death2xp> ouch
<dwidmann> hahahaha
<shinigami> to upgrade to edgy i just need to change the sources.list from dapper to edgy and do update upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<Rob-West> im using Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy
<linux_> hey guys have someone experience to install a free navigation system on PDA ?
<linux_> or some good links
<death2xp> i use destinator pns
<death2xp> not free but dl from torrentz
* Rob-West is going to bed bbl
<ForgeAus> you can't... erm.. debianize zipslack can you?
<ForgeAus> or can you install kubuntu into a fat32 drive?
<dwidmann> shinigami, that should work
<dwidmann> I don't think you can install kubuntu on a fat32 partition ForgeAus
<dwidmann> and even if you could, why use an antiquated partition format like fat32?
<codyt> not without reformatting the partion, I don't think.
<d0dge> Any suggestions how to uninstall nvidia drivers?
<d0dge> I've installed them two or three times and now I need to uninstall all of them
<shinigami> hope it works..its updating now
<d0dge> Should I search 'nvidia' folders and delete them all, manually?
<noiesmo> !envy | d0dge
<ubotu> d0dge: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<shinigami> so..meanwhile care to tell me the differences between..dapper and edgy
<shinigami> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<d0dge> noiesmo: Ok, thanks
<noiesmo> d0dge, it can also uninstall drivers check the k=link
<dwidmann> d0dge, the nvidia installer doubles as the uninstaller, , something like ./blahblahblah.bin --uninstall should work
<d0dge> Ok I'll try that
<d0dge> Because, last time I installed them, nvidia drivers worked, but now X server crashes every time I reboot
<d0dge> So I need to use 'nv' driver or 'vesa'
<dwidmann> d0dge, give envy a shot first ... it's a great piece of work :)
<d0dge> Roger
<BlueDevil> is firefox2 in any dapper repos?
<dwidmann> if it i s, it would be in dapper-backports or dapper-security
<codyt> d0dge: as a "quick fix" you can revert to the previous xorg.conf that hastn' been touched by the install yet.
<d0dge> codyt: Yeah I've done that..
<codyt> Sorry.
<d0dge> 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and then 'nv' drivers
<d0dge> It works, but when I select nvidia and reboot, It doesn't :(
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin :)
<d0dge> But I'll try envy
<stdin> hay [StingRay]  :)
<BlueDevil> dwidmann: in the wiki it says it's available in backports for dapper, but can't find it
<[StingRay] > stdin, I successfully remapped the keyboard layouts ;)
<stdin> [StingRay] : cool, so you finally have everything working now?
<dwidmann> Blue devil, do you have the dapper-backports repository enabled?
<[StingRay] > Hot exactly, stdin. I am very displeased with wine's window handling. Some of the windows are not visible on alt-tab funcion, the order windows are opened is a mess :(.
<[StingRay] > stdin, I have reeducate the users...
<dwidmann> d0dge, you _have_ to use nvidia-xconfig to reconfigure x to use nvidia, otherwise it just plain won't work.
<stdin> [StingRay] : so can you sleep at night now, without worrying about users fscking up :P
<BlueDevil> dwidmann: yes
<[StingRay] > :D, stdin. There are no night shifts, so sleeping is fine.
<dwidmann> BlueDevil, and you've apt-get updated, then apt-get install firefox, or perhaps firefox2 (or something), whatever they felt like calling the package
<BlueDevil> dwidmann: i've used synaptic, but yes, those were the actions
<[StingRay] > I will carry out some tests to see how gnome handles the windows..., stdin
<stdin> [StingRay] : eww, gnome :P
<dwidmann> I'm not sure then bluedevil ... I upgraded to edgy right after it was released
<dwidmann> in fact, I'm preparing to make an early move to feisty now ...
<BlueDevil> np, thanks for the help
<[StingRay] > stdin,...my first impressions were on ubuntu...will keep you informed about the progress ;)
<codyt> dwidmann: what are the major differences?
<dwidmann> as usual, updated software
<stdin> [StingRay] : it sounds like an interesting project, you could maybe put the steps on the ubuntu wiki :)
<dwidmann> I'm not sure what all else is in the works, I'm sure there is something though
<caris_mere> Can somebody help me with a few QT questions?
<codyt> I'll have to look into it later.
<dwidmann> caris_mere, I can try
<caris_mere> dwidmann: thanks.  There are a few programs I would like that require QT4, but I think I only have QT3...
<caris_mere> dwidmann: Can I upgrade? Is it easy?  Any tips?
<dwidmann> caris_mere, it's easy if you're using edgy, might not be on dapper though
<caris_mere> dwidmann: I'm using dapper
<dwidmann> I think what needs to be installed are the libqt4* packages
<dwidmann> If you see them on dapper then it will be easy, on the other hand, if you don't see them, it'll be more difficult
<ramanuj_> vbetool[4182] :segfault at 00000000000054d1 rip oooooooooo4256f3 rsp
<ramanuj_> this mesg is coming every time my system is booting up
<ramanuj_> this mesg is coming every time my system is booting up
<ramanuj_> what may be the reason
<stdin> afaik you just need "libqt4-core" "libqt4-gui" "libqt4-sql" and probably "libqt4-qt3support" to get Qt4 on dapper
<[StingRay] > stdin, it would be a good idea if there were not so many workarounds...it is not professional. I cannot explain to the users why xmodmap under tightvnc is mapping the wrong keys...and etc.
<dwidmann> caris_mere, to figure it out, search for libqt4 in adept, or use apt-cache search libqt4
<caris_mere> dwidmann: They are in adept. Do I need to uninstall qt3 first, or can I just install qt4?
<dwidmann> stdin: probably, I figured core and gui at the least
<dwidmann> caris_mere: NO
<dwidmann> caris_mere, in fact, that could really cause problems to try to remove that
<caris_mere> dwidmann: I figured
<codyt> caris_mere: many packages may rely specifically on qt3 as apposed to qt4
<caris_mere> Can I have both?
<stdin> caris_mere: yes, you can have both installed
<caris_mere> ah, ok, So I can just install them now and things might work? :-)
<dwidmann> Feisty changes: it looks like ubiquity has been ported to qt4, zeroconf is enabled by default, more systemsettings changes, some more changes in default applications ... password boxes use bullets instead of asterisks, changes to power management
<dwidmann> caris_mere: yep
<caris_mere> dwidmann: thanks
<caris_mere> thanks everybody
<caris_mere> One more questions, do I need libqt4-qt3support?
<stdin> I think that just allows Qt3 apps to run on Qt4, so it may not be *needed*
<caris_mere> ok, I won't install it
* dwidmann decides to go be a zombie in the bed rather than a zombie in a chair
<mefisto__> noiesmo: still have my login problem. I created a new user, no different. BUT when I tried to use apt-get, got an error about my sources.list, which turned out to be junk contents, not text. Probably has happened to other files too (when I first ran fsck it "fixed" lots of files)
<noiesmo> mefisto__, maybe the hdd had a major failure maybe get manufacture diagnoics tool for hdd ad test your drive
<noiesmo> mefisto__, had a drive crap out was replaced under warranty
<mefisto__> is there a way to reinstall installed packages with apt-get?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, yes apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<mefisto__> yes but which packages? can I do something like -reinstall all (to reinstall whatever is already installed)?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, no there's no way I know to just apt-get everypackage
<mefisto__> can apt-get list installed packages?
<noiesmo> you can do dpkg-query -l to ge a list of packages installed
<mefisto__> OK thanks
<usemody> good morning @all
<noiesmo> mefisto__, np good luck
<usemody> need help .......by initializing ircservices 4 my fresh installed ircd-ircu server
<mefisto__> any other advice, other than reinstalling kubuntu?
<usemody> how can i become on that memoserv chanserv and nickserv
<noiesmo> mefisto__, you could rebuild otherwise a reinstall did you do a seperate user home partiton when you installed
<mefisto__> noiesmo: yes, separate home partition
<mefisto__> what do you mean by "rebuild"?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, get in recovery mode and then just reinstall major packages such as X Gnome etc
<mefisto__> noiesmo: I have little idea which packages are major ones. Is there a list I can refer to somewhere?
<mefisto__> noiesmo: I might try reinstalling X first. Is that "xserver-xorg" ?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, no list and yes do xserver-xorg
<mefisto__> noiesmo: I have dapper installed. what if I try to upgrade to edgy? Is it worth trying with apt-get? Or is it likely to cause more headaches than it solves?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, that might be the go you got headaches now with install
<noiesmo> mefisto__, i upgrade from dapper to edgy no maor drama
<noiesmo> mefisto__, had to reinstall nvidia but other than that no reall probs
<mefisto__> noiesmo: can I use apt-get to upgrade from edgy cd, rather than download everything?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, not 100% I normally just use the net
<mefisto__> noiesmo: how much free space would I need?
<intelikey> anybody know what device node this would be ?    Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<noiesmo> mefisto__, prob about a gig as packages will be replaced
<intelikey> burned is scd0    scsi address is 0,4,0 ?
<intelikey> burner that is.
<intelikey> ?
<larson9999> is flash 9 final in the repositories yet?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<intelikey> don't know is if it's "final" or not.
<intelikey> anyone know what the raw device node would be for dev/scd0  ?
<intelikey> is it sg something ?
<intelikey> i'm thinking sg   help me out here...
<larson9999> intelikey: sure.  i have that installed but it's not the final version.  at least it wasn't
<intelikey> hope it's not sr0  heh that's just a symlink to scd0 ...
<codyt> hmm, no IP masking..
<gnarlie> how usable is feisty herd 2?
<codyt> is a fresh install of kubuntu likely to get exploited/hacked/etc?
<ForgeAus> codyt? how/why would it?
<stdin> nope, not a chance in hell :P
<codyt> haha
<codyt> Well, I'm pretty new to linux.
<ForgeAus> linux isnt like XP
<codyt> I've only had my linux box connected to the internet for about a month now.
<codyt> I've noticed. (:
<stdin> a fresh install is _extremely_ secure
<ForgeAus> its less spyware/virus prone
<stdin> less = immuse
<codyt> my XP lags when I right-click on my desktop. (I keep it for my mom)
<codyt> she's far from being tech-savvy, and doesn't like change.
<jason_> I have my pc set up so it dual boots windows and kubuntu, but a couple days ago windows totaly screwed up, how would i uninstall it and reinstall it? repairing it doesnt do anything, so i need to delete the partion, but i dont know whitch one is kubuntu and witch one is windows, how could i find out?
<justin_> hello, anyone can help me?
<codyt> justin_, you'll have to be a little more specific.
<stdin> hey jason_  :)
<justin_> my wireless USB adapter always goes to sleep
<justin_> hello, codyt
<codyt> mm, I'm not the right guy for that one.
<stdin> jason_: open Konsole and use this command to see "sudo fdisk -l"
<jason_> ok
<justin_> it will be down after a while non-attended, and I cannot bring it up
<stdin> jason_: the windows one will have "NTFS" by it, ie not the Linux or "Linux swap / Solaris"
<justin_> the green LED on the adapter normally shows green when it's active
<justin_> but when it's down, no LED at all.
<jason_> is that -l or -1?
<stdin> lower case L
<justin_> the problem is I used every method I know to bring it up, but nothing happened.
<jason_> ok, thx
<justin_> thanks codyt anyway
<gnarlie> anyone using feisty herd 2?
<codyt> sorry I couldn't be of help.
<stdin> gnarlie: yep
<gnarlie> stdin: how is it?
<gnarlie> any critical bugs?
<stdin> gnarlie: it's quite stable for me (tm), but you should remember it's still alpha and can break at any time :P
<gnarlie> =)
<justin_> Knnten Sie mich helfen
<jason_> its the first one,
<ForgeAus> you trademarked yourself?
<jason_> i'll do it tomorrow, its 2am here
<jason_> thx
<stdin> ForgeAus: no, the "for me" part :P
<ForgeAus> IC
<nate_> so ive just installed edgy, and theres only 1000 items a availible? in dapper i had over 18000
<mineur> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ForgeAus> nate perhaps the repositories you were using?
<stdin> nate_: enable your repositories
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<justin_> anyone can help me with my wireless adaptor
<ForgeAus> hmm pydance for edgy needs to be patched, but its ok with feisty... strange!
<nate_> i have enable all the "standard repos", and i didnt have any other repos in dapper but the standard ones
<nate_> also, whats this problem
<nate_> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nate_>   libgtk2.0-0: Depends: libgtk2.0-bin (>= 2.10.6-0ubuntu3) but 2.10.6-0ubuntu1 is installed
<nate_>   python-soya: Depends: python-imaging-tk but it is not installed
<nate_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<ForgeAus> nate, sounds wierd
<nate_> im trying to upgrade and they are the only 2 hicups so far
<stdin> try "sudo apt-get -f install" in Konsole
<nate_> nate@NATIOUS:~$ apt-get -f install
<nate_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<nate_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<stdin> ^^sudo
<nate_> oh yep now its working
<nate_> thanks, do you have any good how too's to get beryl working i have a nvidia 7900GS 512mb
<ForgeAus> the su in sudo stands for superuser right?
<ForgeAus> nate, theres a repository for beryl
<stdin> SuperUserDO :)
<nate_> yep i know about the beryl repo's
<ForgeAus> do? as in the english word do (ie do this do that?)
<rjian> @update kubuntu
<rjian> hmm
<ForgeAus> so instead of being sudo like how you say pseudo, its sudo as in soodoo!...
<rjian> wats the command on the bot?
<nate_> i could never get beryl to work indapper, somone in here suggested using edgy, so here i am, ive update/upgraded, now where do i go?
<stdin> ForgeAus: yep "do" as in "let's do it"
* fora voltou.
<nate_> is this safve to use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl << in that order
<nate_> i breifly read somewhere i dont need xgl with edgy and nvidia?
<stdin> nate_: I theink it depends where you got the driver from
<nate_> i havnt downloaded any driver yet
<ForgeAus> xgl or um agx orwhatever the other tla is
<ForgeAus> edgy does have something inbuilt but its not xgl or something...
<nate_> the only sucess with my card ive had is if i download the driver using the envy script (this is in dapper) nvidia-glx dud
<stdin> nate_: I know the download from nvidia can use AIGLX, but I don't think the ubuntu package can use it yet
<ForgeAus> ahh thats it AIGLX
<ForgeAus> wait thats not a tla tho! my bad! rofl
<nate_> nvidia-glx never worked for me
<nate_> it installs, but nothing changes
<stdin> nate_: you have to enable it
<naser> hello
<naser> i need help
<naser> somebody can help me in kubuntu ???
<stdin> don't know until you ask
<ForgeAus> nasser, what about kubunutu?
<mindspin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stdin> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nate_> is there a 686smp kernel for edgy?
<stdin> nate_: the -generic kernel is what you want
<nate_> i have a core duo
<nate_> laptop
<stdin> nate_: yep, the -generic kernel id what you want
<stdin> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<naser> i have kubuntu and want to install source packages
<nate_> 686smp ripped the standard 386 in dapper
<naser> all the packages need a lot of things like qt3 c++ gcc ...
<naser> how i can install software in easy was ??
<codyt> is either AMD or Intel "better" for running linux as a desktop?
<stdin> nate_: the 686 and the smp kernels are all part of the -generic one now
<stamen> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stamen> hi
<stdin> !compile | naser
<ubotu> naser: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stamen> who can recomend me a program which converts 3gp
<ForgeAus> nasser easiest way is if its available under ADEPT to do it that way...
<ForgeAus> it will fill in the dependancies and load them for you...
<nate_> oh ok, so im already using it by default, or is there somthing where i have to select it?
<stamen> to somthing playable in linux and win
<nate_> is there a terminal command to see what kernel im using
<stamen> and the program ocourse must be used in linux
<ForgeAus> but if its a customized package, you may have to install dependancy bits, and then the package afterwards...
<stdin> nate_: no, it configures itself automatically :)
<stdin> nate_: uname -r
<naser> thank you ForgeAus very mush
<naser> and thank all
<nate_> nate@NATIOUS:~$ uname -r
<nate_> 2.6.17-10-generic
<nate_> it seems to load slower at the start than in dapper
<stdin> nate_: the -generic kernel is for any processor, 386, 686, k7, smp ....
<nate_> are there any tweaks/mods i can do to speed things up?
<ForgeAus> lol you could always go lunar linux and run through menu-driven kernel modifications! rofl
<stdin> nate_: it detects the processor you have and configured itself automatically at boot
<ForgeAus> but that takes a long time and asks questions that are quite.. um high-end and so many of them it gets annoying as hell
<nate_> hrmm, well i guess ill give beryl ago now, have you got it working (stdin)
<ForgeAus> beryl uses 2 keys I can't use from in VMware
<ForgeAus> control+alt (together)
<stdin> nate_: yeah, I have AIGLX and Beryl working great on an Intel chip :)
<ForgeAus> I could always alter the keycombos tho
<naser> all the ubuntu packages working in kubuntu ??
<nate_> as in intel gmaXXXX or intel cpu?
<naser> all the ubuntu packages working in kubuntu ????
<stdin> nate_: Intel GPU (graphics chip)
<mineur> naser: yes :)
<stdin> naser: Kubuntu IS Ubuntu, just with KDE instead of Gnome, all the packages are the same
<ForgeAus> naser for that sense ubuntu = kubuntu
<mineur> ForgeAus: those keys are configurable
<nate_> should i nvidia-glx in adpet, or use the envy script? or eventualy they are both the same?
<ForgeAus> mineur yeah I know...
<naser> an what the different things between edry and dapper and ... ??
<naser> edgy**
<ForgeAus> naser they're just versions
<stdin> nate_: the ubuntu package will be updated when the kernel is updated, with the envy script you will have to recompile it everytime you get a kernel update, if you are comfortable with it, then use that, if not then go with the ubuntu package
<ForgeAus> earlier there were ones like badger, now its dapper drake -> edgy eft -> fiesty herd...
<mineur> and for the one concerned about beryl... I got Beryl with aiglx on an intel 855 graphical chip
<administrator__> hello all
<nate_> are there any diffecenes, do  they end up installing the same driver?
<ForgeAus> its like windows codemanes like cairo whistler memphis
<stdin> nate_: the envy one is more up-to-date
<mineur> nate_: there's no difference, just a different window manager... but that's not the core of your OS :)
<nate_> so what do you recommend then
<mineur> just a matter of preference
<mineur> look at some screenshots
<mineur> see what you like best.. gnome or kde
<mineur> personally I'm a kde fan :)
<ForgeAus> me 2
<ForgeAus> xfce is another option (ie xubuntu)
<stdin> KDE RICKS!! :)
<nate_> i like KDE, but ive made a move from osx86 and XP
<stdin> ROCKS :P
<ForgeAus> osx86 I have yet to get into
<mineur> so I'd suggest kubuntu, especially if you're not experienced
<ForgeAus> I'm looking towards it at some point tho
<mineur> kde just looks better imho :d
<ForgeAus> kubuntu is mostly easy and fun
<stdin> I like to customise the c**p out of my desktop, so I go with KDE :P
<mineur> true, everything worked out of the box here on my laptop
<ForgeAus> yeah I agree mineur xfce is minimal but a bit less user-friendly
<mineur> I used to have fluxbox on my debian
<mineur> that's minimal hehe
<ForgeAus> fluxbox, enlightenment, amiwm... they're all kewl
<ForgeAus> in their own ways
<naser> i want c compiler to make console software what i have to do ??
<ForgeAus> IceWM is another
<stdin> enlightenment is a kool WM
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> its kinda strange
<ForgeAus> very configurable tho
<stdin> naser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<ForgeAus> currently I like how small/simple/useful amiwm is
<ForgeAus> emulates the commodore Amiga workbench
<codyt> I haven't really tried a distro that I didn't like.
<mineur> naser: install the gcc packet and you're set
<ForgeAus> WindowMaker is also ok
<codyt> Then again, I've only tried LinSpire,  Gentoo, and Kubuntu.
<stdin> mineur: what about make, g++, cpp ........?
<ForgeAus> LinSpire is ok its much like kubuntu's kde interface
<mineur> I started with redhat... 5.2 or 5.1 I think... stayed with it until 6.something then I went on to other distro's :d
<ForgeAus> because it uses kde itself
<snowrichard> had linspire pre-installed on a computer I got from walmart once.  Dumped it for Mandriva I think
<ForgeAus> and both are based on debian
<mineur> stdin: don't they come with the gcc packet?
<codyt> Yeah. I'd probably prefer Kubuntu because LinSpire reminded me of Windows.
<ForgeAus> but kubuntu is more a ubuntu debian than linspires debian
<ForgeAus> lol I don't mind windows...
<stdin> mineur: no, you just install build-essential it installs them all
<ForgeAus> mandriva is one I want to try
<ForgeAus> too big to d/l tho :(
<snowrichard> you can do a net install
<snowrichard> boot.iso
<codyt> I don't mind windows when I'm the only one who uses it.
<larson9999> ForgeAus: commodore! nothing wrong with that.  i'll check it out
* stdin can't stand windows any more
<codyt> in my absense, my family members and others tend to get plenty of spyware adware and etc
<ForgeAus> larson9999 yeah nothing wrong with it but its pretty simplistic/featureless/unconfigurable
<mineur> I'm stuck with windows on my desktop, for my master thesis, need to develop software for windows mobile :)
<ForgeAus> not much you'd need to configure/change about it but still
<mineur> but once that's done, kubuntu on my dekstop!
<snowrichard> my family and friends call me to fix their windows systems.  One of my friends  had messed hers up again and had also scratched the windows disk I gave her.  I gave her debian this time. :)
<ForgeAus> i wish I could make my zipslack a kubuntu install instead!
<snowrichard> she's using Open Office and she can get on the net
<codyt> My linux box outperforms my windows box, and my windows box has better specs.
<snowrichard> and play her slot machine games so shes happy
<ForgeAus> slot machine games?
<codyt> But, the windows box has spyware and such that hogs resources.
<ForgeAus> which ones does linux have?
<snowrichard> its a java net app
<ForgeAus> oh IC
<snowrichard> freeslots.com or something
<mineur> wish I could get my family to use linux.... would save me alot of time on the phone and such
<ForgeAus> I might check it out sometime
<ForgeAus> my mother will love you for it :)
<mineur> btw, is there an alternative for karamba?
<larson9999> mineur: i solved that problem by charging for windows support but not linux support(for family that is)
<codyt> mineur, I agree with you there.  Been trying to get my mom to start using my box.
<codyt> lol
<rjian> administrator__: its me sevilla u can ask question here..
<snowrichard> my mom installs her own hardware now
<codyt> I wish I could say that.
<administrator__> test
<codyt> I can't even get my mom to install a PCI card.
<ForgeAus> lol
<stdin> my mother doesn't know what a mother board is :P
<snowrichard> she's got a Doctorate in Education, she didn't just fall off the turnip truck.  She's retired now
<mineur> I can't even hand a screwdriver to my mom to get the case open.... so not letting her touch anything :)
<ForgeAus> someone should make a live CD of an enlightenment-based ubuntu... or a fluxbox ubuntu ... or a windowmaker ubuntu lol ...
<ForgeAus> wubuntu?
<larson9999> for hardware i just go there and watch them as i tell them what to do.  if they'd rather be the one watching, i charge for my time.  :)
<mineur> lol
<codyt> haha
<ForgeAus> eubuntu sounds too confusing with edubuntu tho
<codyt> I've tried enlightenment, but I don't care for the feeel
<codyt> haven't tried windowmaker or fluxbox, though.
<ForgeAus> it took me a long time to get used to enlightenment
<codyt> Yeah, it's very different.
<codyt> I did like some of it's features, but not the general feel.
<ForgeAus> and even then I didn't have any apps installed that it seemed to notice... so all I was doing was configuring enlightenment itself
<mineur> before fluxbox I did use enlightenment, but if I'd go back now, I'd have to learn everything again
<larson9999> i like the look and feel of windows.  so i configure everything to look like it.  my xbuntu box looks pretty much like my kde box
<mineur> and with kde I can let someone else chek their mail on my pc, it's a more familiar look
<ForgeAus> kde can be very windows-like
<codyt> Yeah.
<ForgeAus> or very OSX-like! lol
<naser> clear
<mineur> at least you don't have to klick start to shut it down :p
<larson9999> actually, it's more that i'm used to it.  i don't see the need to move stuff for the sake of moving it.
<ForgeAus> I like how you can put the menus up the top of the screen like MacOS
<ForgeAus> lol mine I always thought that was strange too
<ForgeAus> also FILE menu's
* mineur likes Beryl with the macOS like animations.... :d
<ForgeAus> they should be application or program menus mostly
<codyt> Meh, I'm picky about things using up space on my desktop.
<larson9999> ForgeAus: and i like how you can leave them at the bottom :)
<codyt> Have my panels set to be hidden.
<ForgeAus> sure you SAVE or LOAD or OPEN a file... but you don't necessarily EXIT a file to close the program
<one> why doesnt work ssl on this irc server ?
<naser> i try to use klik software (to install software in one click) but i cant install any software :S
<mineur> you're telling big secrets here one? :)
<larson9999> funny, on the mainframe i like the command line at the top
<one> mineur it is my fault or does the server doesnt support ssl ?
<mineur> yay another Belgian guy :p
<Linux_Galore> I cant seem to get libqt2-mt-dev to install
<mineur> it's the server I guess
<codyt> I keep my konsole borderless, streched across the bottom of the screen just above my main panel
<Linux_Galore> keeps running me around in circles
<pip`> Belgium ROCKS
<naser>  i try to use klik software (to install software in one click) but i cant install any software :S
<naser> how can i install it ??
<one> hehe
<mineur> sometimes :)
<stamen> !hlurm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hlurm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stamen> what was the program for console to see the network badth
<Linux_Galore> apt keeps complaining about mesa libs then I look at the libs and the repo seems to have conflicts in file version
<Linux_Galore> s
* badth` hops..
* snowrichard goes for more coffee
<codyt> any recommended IRC clients aside from Konversation and XChat?
<mineur> kopete?
<one> gaim ?
<larson9999> Linux_Galore: libqt2-mt-dev doesn't even show for me when i do apt-cache search libqt.  only 3 and 4
<snowrichard> irssi
<codyt> IRC-specific.
<codyt> Ooo, i had forgotten about irssi
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: libqt3-mt-dev  no one uses qt2 anymore
<larson9999> Linux_Galore: actually only libqt3-mt-dev when i put in the mt
<larson9999> linux_: oh, you said 2.
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: yeah, but it then complains about mesa, If i look at mesa the dev package doesnt match the common package version
<snowrichard> try updating your package list?
<Linux_Galore> done all that, still getting package version conflicts
<larson9999> Linux_Galore: it installed for me with no probs
<larson9999> Linux_Galore: which mesa dev package?
<mineur> I wish kopete would extend their dcop interface :(
<Linux_Galore> good example libglu1-mesa  is  6.5.1-20060824   libglu1-mesa-dev is 6.5.1-20060817  they conflict for some reason, I cant get qt-mt-dev in because it cant get mesa to match up
<larson9999> Linux_Galore: both of those packages are installed here, too.
<Linux_Galore> I get libqt3-mt-dev: Depends libglimesa-dev   it makes no sense
<Linux_Galore> sorry libg1imesa-dev
<Linux_Galore> grr
<Linux_Galore> sorry libg1mesa-dev
<Linux_Galore> got that installed
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: second mesa one wont install, spits the dummy
<mineur> is there another msn client then amsn which offers the auto-message feature when someone messages me?
<larson9999> time to make the doughnuts
<mineur> I wanted to make it myself for kopete with a shellscript and dcop... but the dcop interface for kopete doesn't provide enough functionality :(
<Linux_Galore> bloody kubuntu repo has a package conflict, ffs
<Linux_Galore> if youy update the mesa packages make sure the bloody dev ones match
<badth`> donuts??!
<codyt> neat, a debian livecd for PS3
<cico> jj
<marion> hallo
<naser> i install dpkg package (dpkg -i <package name.deb> how to delete this package ??
<naser> ???
<mineur> apt-get remove package
<nate_> alrighty im back and yay i got it working
<nate_> but it only works under 16colours? and its not as smooth as i was hoping :(, i mean i have a killer systems, is there some things im missing
<ForgeAus> I can't wait till trillian goes astra!
<ForgeAus> if/when it does that is
<naser> the package name is limewire how to delete it /?
<codyt> astra?
<ForgeAus> there *may* be a linux port then
<codyt> ohhh
<codyt> Yeah.
<codyt> I do like trillian, but it has some bugs.
<nate_> alrighty i got beryl working, but its only working in 16colours, and dosnt seem as smooth as i was hoping this is on edgy using built in AIGXL
<codyt> esp. with file transfer.
<ForgeAus> most of that should be fixed for the astra release but you never know
<ForgeAus> problem is its shareware (there might be a free vers but there WILL be a pay one too
<codyt> or, in my ex's case, any time she pastes a link, it's broken into pieces, or is random characters.
<codyt> Yeah.. I can't see myself paying so that I can use some pro-only skins.
<codyt> that, and plugins, I think it was.
<ForgeAus> the free version is ok, I just didn't like how it didn't support yahoo profiles thats all
<ForgeAus> the pro version is much more lush I must admit but funtionally aside from plugins, nothing too far wrong with it
<codyt> Nah, I like it.
<ForgeAus> just some webcam/voice/file transfer stuff doesn't work depending on what network you conenct to
<codyt> didn't pay for it, but I like it.
<codyt> file transfer was the only thing I had trouble with, but I never really tried mic||cam.
<crazy_bus> My KDE taskbar crashed and wont reopen.  I don't want to reboot and I was wondering what command I could type to load it again
<ForgeAus> kicker?
<ForgeAus> I think thats it
<codyt> I think so.
<ForgeAus> but no guarantees it wont crash again
<crazy_bus> thanks it loaded
<drarem> can i set up my kubuntu laptop to have a static IP?
<ForgeAus> drarem probably
<drarem> 192.168.xx.xx
<ForgeAus> in system settings somewhere
<ForgeAus> if theres no network settings its probably int eh advanced section you'll need administrator mode to CHANGE anything tho
<mineur> of course drarem in system settings
<tobi_> I want to copy a folder into another, but I am not the owner. Login as root is not allowed, any idea to handle this prob?
<mineur> with sudo
<codyt> if you had sudo access, otherwise you'd have to talk to the administrator.
<codyt> have, not had.
<tobi_> i can use sudo, but what is the command to copy a folder into another?
<codyt> cp
<stdin> cp -r directory otherdirectory
<codyt> er, yeah.
<tobi_> thx
<naser> i have a lot of dpkg files and hard to install it-how i can install it automatic ??
<codyt> use your manpages when you can.    "man -k copy" would search for commands that have "copy" in the description.
<stdin> naser: if they are all in 1 directory, you can do this "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<tobi_> codyt: i will , thx
<codyt> np
<tobias_> what is jack lib?
<tobias_> and why does wine wine about it and say my soundcard sucks and I should install jack lib?
<tobias_> :)
<naudy> hello
<tobias_> hello
<tobias_> :)
<naudy> :)
<tobias_> oh Im in the wrong chan
<tobias_> I joined #winehq
<codyt> haha
<codyt> (:
<tobias_> but forgot to change the channel window
<tobias_> :)
<tobias_> I love kubuntu! I got heroes3 to work in wine, until it crashed and wined about jack lib
<stdin> !find libjack
<ubotu> Found: libjack0.100.0-0, libjack0.100.0-dev, libjackasyn-dev, libjackasyn0
<codyt> stdin, where is that searching?
<stdin> edgy probably
<codyt> no jacklib in my apt-cache
<stdin> codyt: libjack not jacklib :)
<codyt> oh well.
<codyt> er
<codyt> libjack
<codyt> yeah, I typed it correctly in konsole.
<stdin> !info libjack0.100.0-0
<ubotu> libjack0.100.0-0: JACK Audio Connection Kit (libraries). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.101.1-1 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 244 kB
<stdin> it's in universe
<codyt> hrm..
<drarem> ..
<naser> in konsole -i am in /home/user/Desktop - how can i go to /home/user ??
<ForgeAus> cd ../user
<ForgeAus> wait
<ForgeAus> sorry
<ForgeAus> cd ..
<stdin> naser: "cd" will go to your home dir
<stdin> naser: "cd .." will go one directory up
<codyt> and to think I had been typing "cd ~"
<ForgeAus> (I didn't realize Desktop was under /user/ besides its probably usr...
<stdin> ~ = $HOME
<codyt> yeah.
<stdin> you can also do "cd $HOME" :P
<ForgeAus> or cd ~
<codyt> too much work.
<Christoph_vW> hi
<codyt> hi
<ForgeAus> hey Chris :)
<Christoph_vW> which kernel is kubuntu using?
<Kabal> I've downloaded 7.04 herd2 but install icon on desktop won't work.. install is not started.. anyone know about this?
<stdin> Christoph_vW: depends which version of kubuntu you install
<Christoph_vW> I need a at least 2.6.18.2 or above
<codyt> You can update thte kernel, as well.
<codyt> the*
<stdin> Kabal: #ubuntu+1 for feisty issues
<Christoph_vW> no, I can not update when I can not install
<Kabal> stdin: thanx
<stdin> Edgy has 2.6.17, feisty is on 2.6.20 atm
<ForgeAus> stdin just curious is there a diff between edgy and edgy eft?
<ForgeAus> or is edgy just short for edgy eft?
<stdin> ForgeAus: just shorter to type :)
<Christoph_vW> 2.6.20 should support my hardware
<stdin> like feisty is feisty fawn
<codyt> hrm, edgy  universe is in my sources.list
<stdin> dapper = dapper dreke
<ForgeAus> fiesty fawn? I thought it was fiesty herd
<stdin> etc....
<codyt> but no libjack
<stdin> ForgeAus: herd is the code for the alphas
<ForgeAus> at first I thought herd had something to do with hurd!
<stdin> ForgeAus: the two words always start with the same letter :)
<ForgeAus> yeah in dapper drake and edgy eft they do
<ForgeAus> so is there going to be a beta of feisty? the release will be fawn?
<stdin> Feisty Fawn is the full name of Feisty
<codyt> hrm, in my sources.list there's one line that says "edgy main restricted" and another that's "edgy universe"
<codyt> Should the universe be with the other one?
<ForgeAus> you can add multiverse to it too codyt if you want
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> codyt: you can merge them by making it   edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<codyt> but it isn't necessary?
<ForgeAus> no not necessary
<codyt> hrm.
<codyt> Dunno why it's not finding libjack, then.
<codyt> if libjack was in universe.
<ForgeAus> the only necessary bit is the deb reposurl and one of main restricted universe multiverse after it
<ForgeAus> they can be on separate lines or the same one... doesnt matter
<ForgeAus> debsrc is an option too..
<codyt> Yeah.
<eross> can i disable the touchpad on my laptop
<eross> or reduce the sensitivity
<ForgeAus> eross that may depend on the laptop you have? I'm not sure
<Linux_Galore> codyt: ok there are 5 seperate core directories   edgy,  edgy-updates, edgy-backports, edgy-proposed, edgy-security , each on has a sub section called  main restricted universe multivers   so you should have 5 lines
<eross> gateway
<ForgeAus> edgy proposed? I didn't know about that one
<eross> 7320
<eross> xorg.conf file?
<stdin> you don't need proposed, and it's not always used on releases, only on development versions
<Christoph_vW> I only found one single mirror for feisty... and it is slow as hell
<ForgeAus> hmmm is synaptic (not the package manager) something to do with touchpads?
<Linux_Galore> multiverse*
<stdin> Christoph_vW: ALL the ubuntu mirrors have feisty on them
<Christoph_vW> ForgeAus: yes
<eross> i see a synaptics touchpad, do i just comment out the entire block?
<ForgeAus> maybe eross would benefit from it...
<ForgeAus> eross I suggest you read it before you comment it out
<ForgeAus> or better yet go into system settings and see if theres input device configuration in there (does the touchpad sensitivity equate to mouse sensitivity? you may be able to manage it there)
<Linux_Galore> I have two extra lines that i usually add   deb  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu    edgy-commercial  main    and    deb  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/   edgy  free  none-free
<ForgeAus> medibuntu?
<Christoph_vW> as far as I can see only the US mirror has feisty
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: not so legal codecs
<stdin> Christoph_vW: every ubuntu mirror has feisty, all of them
<Linux_Galore> <cough> dvd <cough>
<ForgeAus> vlc gives you wmv codecks right?
<ForgeAus> grr codecs
<ForgeAus> damn typos
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: no thats win32codecs
<stdin> w32codecs provides wmv
<ForgeAus> hmmm I had to install vlc for it to work
<stdin> Kaffeine works with w32codecs
<Christoph_vW> stdin: found in on the UK mirrow too - it is at least 8 times faster - but still slow
<ForgeAus> I tried that... didn't work for some reason
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: usually if you have xine  xine-extracodecs  and mplayer and vlc installed you should be able to play just about anything
<ForgeAus> Linux I do have all them
<ForgeAus> everything works now
<ForgeAus> that I've tried
<stdin> Christoph_vW: trust me here, all the mirrors have it, they all just sync with the main ubuntu one
<codyt> I just unstalled the mplayer's "all-in-one" package.
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: only idiots use windows codecs in video rips
<ForgeAus> I went to a site that had a relatively new version wmv file I wanted to see
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: they are usually biger than xvid and lower res because it uses so cpu resources
<Linux_Galore> so much*
<ForgeAus> well I can always convert them if I want to d/l or something
<ForgeAus> but all I wanted to do was view
<ForgeAus> its not upt o me WHAT codec they choose to encode it with
<ForgeAus> I just have to have the appropriate one to view it
<codyt> and so many do use wmv.
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: I swap stuff with friends and none of them have windows files
<Linux_Galore> codyt: never seen a wmv file yet at a swap meet
<codyt> that's good
<ForgeAus> I agree its good!
<codyt> but videos online are often in wmv
<Linux_Galore> codyt: got tons of stuff not one with wmv and no one has given me a wmv file in 6 years
<ForgeAus> avi wmv mov avi and asf are formats I've come across commonly
<Linux_Galore> codyt: nope, mostly avi
<ForgeAus> of course divx is implied in there somewhere I'm sure
<Linux_Galore> avi,mp4,mkv  wmv is for nubes
<codyt> hah
<codyt> a
<codyt> I see more of mp(e)g than anything
<codyt> avi seconds that.
<Linux_Galore> mkv is turning up allot lately
<codyt> not one I'm familiar with.
<Linux_Galore> its used for anime
<codyt> then again, I don't do a whole lot with video, seeing how I have a poor connection.
<ForgeAus> oh yeah I forgot mpg/mpeg
<ForgeAus> I havn't heard of mkv till now
<ForgeAus> is that like a cbz cbr -like format for vids?
<codyt> I'd like to find a good resource for OGG files.
<Linux_Galore> codyt: wmv files are larger than most other file formats, so if you have dial up its a crap format to use
<ForgeAus> LG sounds right
<codyt> That may be true, but there aren't always options.
<ForgeAus> I'm no fan of wmv
<ForgeAus> I just needed it for some vids thats all
<codyt> Oh, agreed.
<Linux_Galore> codyt: dont laugh, most games use ogg for sound these days to avoid license costs
<ForgeAus> cbz and cbr are basically just zip and rar files just for comic books
<codyt> yeah.
<Linux_Galore> ogg = free
<codyt> Yep.<3
<Linux_Galore> mp3 = licensed
<ForgeAus> is mkv a mpeg or divx or avi or something thats just for anime?
<codyt> ogg sounds better for ripped sound, as well.
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: no you get lots of movies that are avi
<codyt> have all my CDs on my hard drive.
<Linux_Galore> I would say 80% of my stuff now is xvid.avi now
<Christoph_vW> btw. is multimonitor support working with nVidia cards on Linux?
<codyt> Should be.
<Christoph_vW> (two Geforce cards, 3 monitors)
<Linux_Galore> Christoph_vW: yes, bit fidly though
<andreasw> depends on the bitrate
<andreasw> even mp3s can sound transparent if you set the bitrate high enough
<codyt> Yeah.
<codyt> That is true.
<Linux_Galore> andreasw: not always, Ive seen people rip 192k that sound like rubbish because the system didnt have enough resources
<andreasw> But I also prefer ogg because I have a portable player which supports ogg vorbis so there is no reason to stay with mp3
<codyt> ogg's still free
<andreasw> Linux_Galore: for lame you need 254kb to make it sound transparent
<codyt> mp3s available for download are often 128kb
<Linux_Galore> yeah, 128k is total rubbish
<Linux_Galore> people who pay for it are fools
<codyt> plenty of artifacts.
<codyt> haha
<codyt> Well
<codyt> A lot of people can't tell the difference.
<codyt> I got use to CD quality, though.  So I can't stand 128kbs mp3s.
<Linux_Galore> codyt: Ive done that test and they "can", depends on what your using to play the stuff
<codyt> let me rephrase that: Most people I've talked to say they can't tell the difference.
<codyt> my brother, on the other hand, who has a good ear for music, hates mp3s.
<codyt> He'd rather use 52MB .wav files.
<andreasw> It depends on the speakers or headphones if they here a difference or not
<Linux_Galore> codyt: get a decent 7.1 system with good speakers and play 320k and 128k rips of the same song, trust me the difference is like apples and oranges
<codyt> which he does, but that's just because I haven't got him using FLAC or OGg yet.
<codyt> Linux_Galore, I have no trouble telling the difference with my $120 headphones.
<andreasw> The question is do I always need highest quality?
<Linux_Galore> codyt: I cant stand 128k its sounds flat to me
<codyt> yeah.
<andreasw> when I run I don't need high quality
<Linux_Galore> 160 and Im so so 192k and Im fine
<fr0sted> hello. how can i check if kubuntu does support my processors hyper threading ?
<codyt> I'm a guitarist, and sound quality is everything to me.
<Linux_Galore> 320k and Im in heaven
<Linux_Galore> codyt: are you tone sensitive, ie you cant stand sitting there with a speaker not setup properly
<crazy_bus> I downloaded a .swf file and for some reason I can't play it.  Can anyone help me watch it?
<Linux_Galore> when they send me to hell I will spend eternity in front of a Walmart stereo
<codyt> more than likely, but I haven't had a lot of experience with that.
<codyt> hahaha
<andreasw> fr0sted: well you have to activate it via a boot parameter
<andreasw> fr0sted: do you use edgy oder dapper?
<fr0sted> edgy is 6.10 ? (6.10 is what i use)
<andreasw> yep
<andreasw> you need a smp kernel too
<andreasw> thats the generic one in edgy
<PhibreOptix> Hi guys
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know why my ubuntu keeps freezing when I leave it idle?
<andreasw> fr0sted: and you have to put ht=on to the boot options
<codyt> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<codyt> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<fr0sted> andreasw,  good question, is there a file that i have to edit ?
<andreasw> fr0sted: yes /boot/grub/menu.lst there you have to find the line that looks like kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet splash
<andreasw> fr0sted: hda5 could be something else for you
<fr0sted> yes got it
<andreasw> fr0sted: than you append ht=on
<fr0sted> and on the same line with that i add ht=on
<andreasw> fr0sted: behind splash
<fr0sted> okie dokie
<andreasw> yes
<andreasw> Do you have more kernel versions than the generic one?
<fr0sted> hold on, i will tell u now :)
<fr0sted> although i dont think so cause thats whta my grub shows , generic only
<andreasw> ok
<andreasw> than you can try your new config by rebooting
<andreasw> and if things go wrong just boot in safe mode
<fr0sted> no its the generic
<andreasw> ok perfect
<fr0sted> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic , root            (hd1,0) ,kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdc1 ro quiet splash
<fr0sted> well then there is recovery mode. but thats not what we need
<andreasw> yes that is the right kernel
<andreasw> now you only need the ht=on behind splash
<fr0sted> did put it
<fr0sted> next restart will show
<andreasw> ok hopefully we will see us again in a view seconds ^^
<fr0sted> will i see in the proccess table app , like 2 cpus running ?
<fr0sted> ehehehe :) i will reboot later .
<andreasw> I have no idea I don't have a hyperthreading cpu
<fr0sted> ok:)
<andreasw> I am a poor student with an athlon-xp 2800+ ^^
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know why my ubuntu keeps freezing when I leave it idle?
<intelikey> what would a cdrecord command look like to add a second session to a cdr ?
<andreasw> PhibreOptix: Sorry I have no idea. Did you check your memory with memtest86+ so we can except a hardware defect
<codyt> Perhaps a bad screen saver?
<intelikey> PhibreOptix check    ps -A x     i have see a bug that respawns something repetedly  "run away process"
<andreasw> or maybe powermanagement ;)
<codyt> making fun?
<PhibreOptix> andreasw: Yes I did memtest it was fine
<andreasw> PhibreOptix: hmm do you know whether strg + alt + f1 works to change to the console
<andreasw> PhibreOptix: just want to find out if only the GUI hangs or the hole operating system
<codyt> strg?
<codyt> hrm.
<andreasw> arg ctrl ^^
<andreasw> in german its called strg ;)
<codyt> Ah.
<PhibreOptix> andreasw: It goes, and then when I type in my username to login, it freezes there aswell before asking for the password
<antonio_> ciao qualcuno usa moblock?
<naser> my Sound Card was working 100% but now i cant play music in my system :S
<naser> how i repire this problem ?
<andreasw> PhibreOptix: could you find anything in the logs eg /var/log/messages
<andreasw> !it | antonio_
<ubotu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<naser> my Sound Card was working 100% but now i cant play music in my system :S
<naser> what to do ?
<andreasw> can you use the mixer?
<naser> yes
<andreasw> naser: are master and pcm unmuted?
<naser> i dont understand :pcm
<naser> what mean pcm
<andreasw> its for normal sound playback
<andreasw> open the mixer and you will see it
<naser> yes
<crazy_bus> I've downloaded a .swf which for some reason wont convert to theora.  What is a good player to watch it in?
<andreasw> naser: So both are unmuted?
<naser> yeds
<naser> yes *
<andreasw> naser: Since when do you have the problem?
<codyt> crazy_bus, linux.softpedia.com might have an SWF player listed
<PhibreOptix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1932/   That's what happens each time before it freezes when it's idle
<naser> whe i try to play song in xmms or in any playback
<naser> i see this message :
<PhibreOptix> crazy_bus: You could just watch it locally through firefox
<naser> plaease check that :your soundcard is configured properly you have to correct
<simon__> is there any way to recive files with kopete?
<naser> output plugin selected
<simon__> i just get an error
<simon__> k
<andreasw> naser: does sound in amarok work?
<naser> No other program is blocked the soundcard
<naser> xmms -*
<Synthetic_420> ok, can someone help me please?
<naser> no not amarok it's xmms
<codyt> we can try
<Synthetic_420> i have ubuntu, but I tried to upgrade to kde
<Synthetic_420> i installed all packages required
<andreasw> naser: yes but test it with amarok whether it works there
<Synthetic_420> that is with KDE tag
<andreasw> naser: or try to use another output plugin in xmms like artsdsp
<naser> i dont have sound not only in xmms but in all the system
<Synthetic_420> and when it starts, the splash screen says Kubntu
<Synthetic_420> but, it's obviously still gnome
<Synthetic_420> lil help plz, gettin sick of gnome
<PhibreOptix> Synthetic_420: At the login screen, there is an option to change which display manager to use, are you sure that you ticket KDE instead?
<codyt> when you're logging in, under "menu" it should have "session type"  see if you can select KDE from there
<Synthetic_420> lemme see *swiches session*
<andreasw> naser: yes but it is strange that you can use the mixer but don't have sound
<Synthetic_420> oh, wait, ugh I hate gnome
<Synthetic_420> brb
<codyt> might be possible that there is a program running in the background that's locking the sound?
<codyt> one that didn't terminate properly.
* intelikey doesn't dare mention kill*     like sudo kill -9 -1
<intelikey> don't try that  at home  6
<codyt> :)
<intelikey> but killall blah   is not so bad
<codyt> nah.
<codyt> listing the processes first might help.
<intelikey> no need
<intelikey> killall artsd
<intelikey> :)
<codyt> might not be artsd, though.
<Christoph_vW> yay... feisty detected my DVD drive
<intelikey> true.  but if it's an app i bet it's using arts        "of course i could loose that bet"
<Christoph_vW> and my NIC too :)
<codyt> good point.
<intelikey> but kill -9 -1 will get it    lol  >:] 
<codyt> -9 -1?
<stdin> so will shutdown -r now
<codyt> haha
<intelikey> yeah but i don't like to reboot
<stdin> init 1 then
<Christoph_vW> but it did not detected my RAID set...
<laz> codyt: brilliant, thank you
<intelikey> killall5
<codyt> what'd I do?
<Synthetic420> lol
<Synthetic420> codyt: brilliant, thank you
<codyt> oh
<Synthetic420> can't beleive it was that simple
<Synthetic420> are there any other DEs that ubuntu supports?
<codyt> fluxbox, enlightenment, windowmaker
<codyt> something along those lines.
<Synthetic420> which do you reccomend for a KDE fan?
<codyt> KDE.
<Synthetic420> i'm trying to explore linux
<Synthetic420> been too strict windwos
<intelikey> other than what ?    blackbox fluxbox kde icewm fvwm fvwm85 xfce4 twm 'nome ....   other than what ?
<codyt> I've used gnome, kde and enlightentment.
<codyt> yeah.. there are a few.
<codyt> Forgot about blackbox, not famliar with most of the others.
<intelikey> list was not exhostive btw
<Synthetic420> ok, lemme ask this, which has good looks, performance, software, wireless support, and battery support?
<andreasw> a little bit offtopic but does someone know an open source shop software?
<Synthetic420> * good battery support
<codyt> Synthetic420, you might just want to look at screenshots of the various window managers
<Synthetic420> ok
<Christoph_vW> how can I install on a RAID-0?
<Synthetic420> thx for the help
<codyt> Most of the ones I've looked at, I prefered the look of KDE.
<stdin> Christoph_vW: I think you need to alternate CD for that
<Christoph_vW> I have it
<Synthetic420> codyt: one last question, are they all supported on PPC also?  I'm runnin on an iBook
<codyt> that I'm not sure of.
<drarem> sexcess!!!    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143095
<Christoph_vW> but it displays SCSI1 and SCSI2 in partioning dialog
<Christoph_vW> instead of the Array
<drarem> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<Synthetic420> alright, well thanks, I'll take a look and report if i like any
<codyt> alright. (:
<intelikey> anyone burn cd's from the commandline ?
<codyt> can't say that I have.
<intelikey> was wondering if there was anything i over looked here...
<intelikey> cdrecord -tao -multi -waiti -eject dev=0,4,0  /dev/scd0  -data
<jbasilio> anyone know technical details behind how kubuntu mounts removable media?  i've been tracking it like an ioslave but it doesn't appear to use this code
<Christoph_vW> I am using ICH8R (Intel Matrix RAID) in RAID-0 mode
<stdin> Christoph_vW: never installed on raid, but found  this http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<Christoph_vW> doesn't help here :(
<codyt> Man, I wish I had the money to have a computer with RAID and such.
<codyt> two GeForce cards
<codyt> 3 monitors
<codyt> although, I am grateful to have the computer that I do have.
<SoulKeeper_p> hi all
<codyt> My brother's computer was put together with a bunch of old parts, and barely runs Win98
<Christoph_vW> codyt: I need to work with it - now I have a fast system - but no gcc...
<codyt> I'd really hate to have no gcc...
<Christoph_vW> The only system I managed to install on it was Windows Vista x64 so far - but gcc isn't working on Vista
<codyt> I probably won't even touch a Vista system for a year or so.
<dannybuntu> whats with the vista thing anyway?
<codyt> Mom'll still be using XP (or hopefully linux), and I'll be using my Kubuntu
<dannybuntu> i mean vista is ridiculously expensive
<intelikey> codyt "My brother's computer was put together with a bunch of old parts,"   this one was too.   and as for the "barely runs Win98"   hehhe it'll run on this box but why would i ?     :)
<jbasilio> codyt: vista is pretty nice actually.  a little weird at first but i've been running media center on it with another PC and it never goes down (don't stress it too much)
<jbasilio> codyt: raid is easy to setup within linux .. software raid that is.  maybe "easy" is a bit of an overstatement but it doesn't cost anything except the drive
<codyt> intelikey: I tried to boot up my LiveCDs on it, but I don't think his BIOS supports boot-from CD
<intelikey> :)
<dannybuntu> codyt: now that is old
<codyt> haha
<intelikey> that's what floppys are for
<dannybuntu> codyt: boot from floppy?
<dannybuntu> lol
<codyt> That was going to be my next project.
<codyt> Didn't have the resources available at the time, had just got back home from FL, and all my stuff was still packed in bags.
<intelikey> all you need is the kernel and initrd.img on the floppy and a syslinux "chainloader"
<intelikey> ah wait.  initrd.img on a floppy    that's right ubuntu made that impossable
<codyt> yeah, but I wanted a graphical environment for him to use.
<intelikey> the initrd is like 4.5m uncompressed
<codyt> Once I manage to get a job, and save up some money
<codyt> I'll build a new computer for myself, and give him this computer
<intelikey> you'd need somebody else's kernel.  can't use a ubuntu kernel and boot from a floppy.
<Christoph_vW> I just found a thread in debian forums about Intel RAID - the only answer was: use Linux software RAID instead
<Christoph_vW> but then I can not dual boot with Windows anymore
<codyt> I have unpatched kernel sources.
<drarem> I need to format a harddrive with linux and send it to my brother - his went up in smoke - should I send him 6.06 or is 6.10 stable enough
<codyt> From when I updated my Gentoo to 2.6.17
<codyt> back then, I didn't have internet on this box
<codyt> had to move everything with CDRWs.
<intelikey> 2.6.17 and "didn't have internet on this box"     eeek
<codyt> hahahaha
<intelikey> that was like,  months ago
<codyt> Yes.
<waylandbill> high tech sneaker net. :-D
<codyt> I couldn't get this box to connect even when it was running windows that had been preconfigured.
<codyt> Never did resolve the issue.
<codyt> I got this box for free, because my brother-in-law thought it was worthless
<codyt> All the "experts" told him it had a bad powersource..
<intelikey> good price...
<codyt> But, the heatsink onthe processor just needed to be cleaned out.
<codyt> Told him it sounded like it was getting overheated, but he didn't believe me.
<codyt> Runs great now.
<waylandbill> nothing's worthless. you don't know how much it's worth to have a stress reliever and a hammer.
<mebsd> which one is better between dvd and cd version?
<codyt> He had actually upgraded this a couple of times (outdated now)
<Christoph_vW> the RAID controller should work with dmraid - but how do I use it?
<vytautas> "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42", is it fixable?
<vytautas> edgy
<codyt> AMD Athlon XP 1700, 512MB of RAM, 200GB HD space, and a GeForce FX 5200
<intelikey> codyt computers are "outdated" when they reach the store...    if you try to keep up M$ will have you right where they want you.
<codyt> I like that. (:
<stdin> vytautas: no, it means you hardware doesn't support one of the openGL extentions, just ignore it
<vytautas> sad :P
<stdin> mebsd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-f7a1accd6e8e139773b9b334f964e209b6d9ff84
<tibbar> !samba tibbar
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<stdin> vytautas: it's no big deal, I get that error
<intelikey> see the folks at M$ believe they should collect $1000.00  from every individule on the planet each year.     i disagree.  they got my $244.95   and that's all they ever will get from me.
<vytautas> ye, but i have err, "such thing" in blender
<tibbar> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vytautas> its not very convenient
<codyt> I can honestly say I've never given any money to M$
<stdin> codyt: ever bought a PC with windows preinstalled ?
<codyt> The XP box next to me is owned by my mother's boss, technically
<codyt> nope
<codyt> never bought a PC period.
<waylandbill> I was forced to... I give it to compaq and compaq gives it to M$. :-/
<intelikey> codyt you can't say you've been using computers for the last 27 years though can you ?
<codyt> That'd be a neat trick.
<codyt> I'm only 17
<intelikey> ok 20 years from now if you still haven't given M$ anything then you have bragging rights.
<codyt> with what I've learned, though, I won't buy a prebuilt PC unless it's a No-OS, or a preinstalled Linux box.
<waylandbill> they make good input devices, but I bet that work is farmed out.
<xsport>  !      !  ! =)
<codyt> Even if it's preinstalled linux (probably red hat), I'll probably install the distro of my choice.
<ForgeAus> cyalll trying zipslack outside of VMware
<jbasilio> codyt: problem is some of the deals for hardware are cheap as hell ... i got a new computer for $300 a year ago ... cheaper than i could build it
<intelikey> you want a peek at my hardware ?
<jbasilio> codyt: they can lower their costs b/c of all the bundling and OEM stuff they get ... if you wipe and put linux you make out
<jbasilio> codyt: if you buy norton, AOL, etc etc their suppliers make out
<codyt> ick
<jbasilio> codyt: either way it's cheap and dependable hardware and you can still wipe it and put linux on it (and MS still made $$ on the deal)
<waylandbill> jbasilio: yup
<codyt> I've put some PCs together on paper, and came up with some pretty good ones for low prices
<codyt> Definately cheaper than what I've seen elsewhere.
<jbasilio> $300 is pretty cheap!!
<codyt> Not to mention I'm *very* picky, and get to customize it if I build it myself.
<codyt> it is.
<jbasilio> that's always true .. (can be selective)
<intelikey> Kernel: Linux 2.6.15-27-386 | Distro: Debian/GNU none | CPU: AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor @ 351 Mhz | Mem usage: 16.5/249.2 MB (7%) | Swap usage: unavailable | Disk usage(/dev/dev): 7.5/12.2 GB (61%) | Uptime: 15 hrs 29 mins 7 secs  |  Local Time: 07:06:29 CST | Connection:  Received: 0.0 KB,  packets Sent: 0.0 KB,  packets | Users: 0 | Load: 0.00
<jbasilio> i used to be the same way.  but i've changed due to hardware reliability increasing
<intelikey> $244 12 years ago ^
<waylandbill> $500 for my laptop. I wasn't picky and it's all supported under linux... just had to wait a few months.
<jbasilio> that's a great deal!  i'd love a laptop .. someday
<codyt> That's one of the reasons I like the "open" idea so much is the power to change anything that bugs me.
<waylandbill> custom built is hard to get low prices these days. not like it used to be
<mebsd> which live cd is recommend to dl?
<codyt> Hex editors and dissassemblers are no fun.
<Christoph_vW> I always buy new hardware because I need the speed - and always get trouble with Linux :(
<stdin> the kubuntu one
<mebsd> there is herd 1 and 2
<stdin> mebsd: you want a stable version, dapper or edgy
<jbasilio> mebsd: where are you looking?
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<intelikey> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<intelikey> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<mebsd> i want latest, most update version
<PhibreOptix> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> mebsd: you want edgy then
<codyt> I like edgy.
<mebsd> i want latest, updated, and stable
<stdin> feisty is a development release and is NOT considered stable
<PhibreOptix> I just wanted to know what it was
<mebsd> where do i get edgy
<dokteurping> how can i register on konversation
<intelikey> "i want latest, updated, and stable"  don't ask for much do ya
<stdin> mebsd: http://kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<stdin> !register | dokteurping
<ubotu> dokteurping: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<codyt> (:
<dannybuntu> hey guys - anybody know why installing nvidia drivers made the fonts annoying for most websites
<codyt> I didn't have any problems like that.
<waylandbill> incorrect dpi probably
<dannybuntu> the fonts are not only small they are grey
<intelikey> cause most websites are krap ?
<dannybuntu> intelikey: other than that of course
<codyt> I did have an issue where my nvidia card was causing my box to freeze randomly
<intelikey> oh  i don't know then.
<codyt> but I got that resolved.
<mebsd> hope kubuntu work well with laptop wireless card?
<intelikey> if you want to know how Krappy most web-sites are try w3m or lynx on them
<intelikey> links2  but not in graphical mode
<stdin> elinks
<codyt> then try it on an "IE standard" site.
<intelikey> yeah but not in -g
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> ok it's time for my last rounds.
<codyt> Although, I haven't had any problems with any sites in Fx, aside from a few specific microsoft sites.
<intelikey> see y'all next time
<codyt> see ya intelikey
<dannybuntu> bye
<codyt> dannybuntu, what browser are you using?
<dannybuntu> firefox and swiftfox and konqueror
<codyt> ah
<codyt> never heard of swiftfox
<dannybuntu> optimized build of firefox for your processor
<mebsd> i use maxtron
<codyt> Yeah,  I just noticed that.
<waylandbill> wouldn't think it's the browser if it's only with the nvidia driver enabled. probably have to manually set DisplayDPI for X
<codyt> "including Athlon XP"
<dannybuntu> !maxtron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maxtron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dannybuntu> hey do you guys know of a good pda to use with kubuntu?
<codyt> oo, a 1 second lag.
<dannybuntu> 2 s 4 me
<codyt> down to .5sec
<stdin> 45ms here :)
<codyt> not bad for being on dial up, and downloading.
<stdin> went up to 150ms when downloading a CD image with 15 concurrent connections :D
<codyt> I need to figure out what all issues the XP box has with booting linux.
<dannybuntu> earthquake in taiwan really hit broadband hard here in the philippines
<codyt> it crashes if I don't disable acpi, but even then I can't get it to completely load Kubuntu..
<mebsd> earthquake in taiwan broke fibre in ocean
<codyt> it's got a 2.7GHz processor with more RAM.. this computer has a 1.2GHz processor, I think.
<codyt> Not that there will be an extreme difference.
<stdin> my boot options = noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off
<codyt> seriously?
<dannybuntu> mebsd: yeah - good thing though - they'll prolly lay better cables
<stdin> yep
<codyt> I'll write that down and try it next time I feel like messing with that box,.
<codyt> if it doesn't work, I'll come bug you guys. (:
<stdin> without those options, I can't boot :P
<codyt> with just the acpi=off, I can get to a very strange terminal
<codyt> er
<codyt> strange, as in the way it looks
<codyt> and things aren't initialized properly.
<stdin> I get a load of errors down the screen with just acpi=off
<codyt> I get that without the acpi=off, then it restarts itself.
<jabal> hello i want to try share desktop some one can share with me ???
<stdin> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jabal> hello i want to try share desktop some one can share with me ???
<dannybuntu> why would you want to do that?
<stdin> jabal: look at the link ubotu posted
<dannybuntu> darn that firefox bus error again
<codyt> mm, sludge factory
<dannybuntu> ewww
<codyt> don't like Alice in Chains, eh?
<dannybuntu> not really - just havent heard of em here
<codyt> one of my favorite bands.
<dannybuntu> what genre?
<codyt> rock
<codyt> probably others, but I just consider it to be rock
<dannybuntu> ive mellowed down used to listen to metallica and nirvana
<codyt> I like older Metallica and a lot of Nirvana.
<dannybuntu> but i realized that when you have kids - they sound pretty much the same
<dannybuntu> :)
<Christoph_vW> looks like the "installing Linux on ICH8R problem" is gone...
<codyt> I'm gonna hold my tongue..
<dannybuntu> lol
<Christoph_vW> I just got a msg from Intel Matrix controller that one hdd is faulty
<waylandbill> dannybuntu: that's cause they are pretty much the same. ;-P
<dannybuntu> heheheh
<Christoph_vW> no, I don't have a RAID anymore...
<Christoph_vW> now*
<codyt> aside from being complety different.
<waylandbill> they play music and smoke dope... pretty much the same. :-)
<blue|palm> if i have messed up my xserver by choosing an incorrect driver, is there any way i can restore it
<codyt> dope...
<codyt> hrm.
<dannybuntu> waylangbill: lol
<Blaskowitz3> Hi, when I try to compile qt applications from source I keep getting a 'library qt-mt not found' error. However via locate I find /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.6.. and when I try getting libqt3-mt-dev through apt, it says libgl1-mesa-dev is a dependacy but is not going to be installed
<waylandbill> bluepalm: put the old xorg.conf back or reconfigure the package and select a different driver.
<waylandbill> Blaskowitz3: can you install libgl1-mesa-dev explicitly?
<Blaskowitz3> doing that makes it complain about another dependancy, mesa-common-dev.. though doing that yields: libgl1-mesa-dev: Depends: mesa-common-dev (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed
<Blaskowitz3> and that it is alread the newest version
<Blaskowitz3> already*
<waylandbill> what version you have selected for repos? 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 is the newest for me
<Blaskowitz3> um sorry if I seem like a newb but how do I found that out?
<codyt> hmmm
<blue|palm> how do i get a copy of the old xorg.conf file? is there a backup from the default installation?
<Valmarko> if i a proxy will internet be slower?
<codyt> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Valmarko> -use
<codyt> any ideas?
<waylandbill> Blaskowitz3: did you change the sources.list or repositories?
<blue|palm> codyt: I had the exact same prob
<waylandbill> blue|palm: how did you change the driver before?
<codyt> Did you manage to get it resolved?
<codyt> (initramfs) is the next line
<blue|palm> waylandbill: from within kde
<codyt> and then input
<blue|palm> codyt: yes
<waylandbill> Valmarko: depends on the proxy. It's an extra step so it will be extra time for the step.
<Blaskowitz3> uh I added a bunch of servers to the sources.list from the edgy wiki page
<blue|palm> codyt: but everything is not 100% for me, sometimes it just freezes at the boot screen and other times it loads fine
<waylandbill> blue|palm: using what program in kde
<Valmarko> I heard that I can use a proxy from ubuntu servers
<Valmarko> Can I?
<K-Ryan> Blaskowitz3 you trying to upgrade to edgy?
<blue|palm> waylandbill: using the system settings from the little k sign at the bottom
<Blaskowitz3> I already have
<codyt> blue|palm, don't happen to remember how you fixed it?
<K-Ryan> Oh, then why did you say uh?
<blue|palm> codyt: reinstall, and also making my ide drive( where i was installing kubuntu onto) a master instead of a slave
<waylandbill> Blaskowitz3: one of the repos has the cvs version of a library that is newer than the requirements for your program.
<waylandbill> you have to wait until a newer version comes out or use only repos that have that exact required version.
<blue|palm> can anybody tell me how to get kubuntu to be able to use wpa wifi encryption
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<K-Ryan> Tried that yet?(Not saracastic)
<blue|palm> no, thx
<K-Ryan> No problem
<waylandbill> blue|palm: I don't know if that backs up the xorg.conf. You can look. It's always a good idea to back it up manually if you think if could be messed up. if you use dpkg-reconfigure to reconfigure the x server configuration.
<blue|palm> as in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<waylandbill> right
<Blaskowitz3> I see, so how do I choose repositories? I thought editing the sources.list was linking to reposes?
<K-Ryan> It is
<K-Ryan> But then you have to update them
<blue|palm> has the adept graphical manager ever stopped working for anybody else? It just refuses to start
<K-Ryan> You know, "sudo apt-get update"
<K-Ryan> blue|palm
<K-Ryan> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Blaskowitz3> oh right, I see.. well thanks for the help :)
<blue|palm> thanks everyone
<Valmarko> is there a way to hide my ip address ?
<K-Ryan> No problem blue|palm
<K-Ryan> Valmarko firewalls for proxy websites
<K-Ryan> My favorite happens to be "http://www.boxofprox.com"
<K-Ryan> I think it's .com
<Valmarko> tanks
<K-Ryan> You're welcome
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, should I of said "You're welcome?" or "TAKE COVER!"?
<K-Ryan> *have said
<Valmarko> :)
<K-Ryan> =P
<Balsamic_Chicken> is there a repository for the latest octave program? the one in regular repository is obsolete, and if no repo work, could someone tell me how to set    up octave by downloading its tar.bz2 file? thx alot
<codyt> eh, reinstalling isn't an option
<codyt> it's the LiveCD
<afimark_> salut
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<Christoph_vW> I just installed kubuntu feisty - but now I can not login
<Christoph_vW> I tried with the username and pass I entered in setup but I get login incorrect
<K-Ryan> I had that problem with Ubuntu once, I had run out of free space
<Christoph_vW> I installed on a 160GB hdd - this should be enough
<K-Ryan> just making sure ;)
<Christoph_vW> is there a default root pass? I don't remember setting it...
<K-Ryan> I never encountered one of those but I've only upgraded once
<K-Ryan> Did you reinstall or upgrade?
<Christoph_vW> I did a fresh install
<stdin> Christoph_vW: there is no root pass, boot in to rescue mode and reset your pass with "passwd [username] "
<codyt> oh, you're back stdin
<K-Ryan> I'm out, got work to do. See ya' later guys.
<codyt> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" <- I get this error on that machine.
<codyt> this is when I'm trying to boot up the LiveCD with acpi turned off.
<Balsamic_Chicken> How do i install LaTex, is it in the repos? i did a search in synaptic, returned a gazillion results but none is the stand alone latex, help pls, ty
<codyt> ugh.. using windows on this other box.. man I'm glad I have linux on this one..
<stdin> codyt: hmm, do you see the desktop, or just that error?
<codyt> it goes into ash (a minimal shell)
<codyt> don't even have a "shutdown" command, just have to kill the power.
<stdin> you mean dash?
<codyt> it said ash.
<codyt> ubuntu's built in shell?
<stdin> ubuntu LiveCD uses dash
<Christoph_vW> stdin: the user Christoph doesn't seem to exist but I set a root password now
<stdin> Christoph_vW: check in /etc/passwd for the user you made, it will have a UID of "1000"
<codyt> dunno, but I'm certain that it said ash.
<stdin> codyt: have you tried with the boot options I use? "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off"
<codyt> Yes, actually.
<codyt> that's what I was doing.
<Christoph_vW> how do I properly reboot the system from the rescue console?
<Christoph_vW> neither "reboot" nor "shutdown -h now" are working
<stdin> Christoph_vW: why do you need to reboot?
<stdin> Christoph_vW: just type "exit" and the system will boot normally
<Christoph_vW> oh
<stdin> and the reboot command is "shutdown -r now" :)
<stdin> codyt: try the alternate CD, it's the one I always use, never had a problem with it
<codyt> Well, that'll take about a week to download
<codyt> I'll try my Gentoo LiveCD.
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> ?
<yamama> how i can make my own ubuntu cd ??
<stdin> kkosmo: yes?
<kkosmo> stdin what command to do x server restart
<kkosmo> ?
<Christoph_vW> stdin: I still get login incorrect
<Christoph_vW> even with the updated password
<kkosmo> stdin you know the answer
<stdin> kkosmo: the X server or the login screen ?
<kkosmo> ?
<stdin> Christoph_vW: what is the username you choose ?
<kkosmo> when i click on ctrl+alt+backspace its do restart
<kkosmo> how i do that in command
<kkosmo> ?
<Christoph_vW> stdin: in setup: Christoph
<stdin> kkosmo: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<codyt> gentoo uses lilo..
<Christoph_vW> but I tried to login with root too
<kkosmo> thanks
<stdin> Christoph_vW: try with a lower case C
<kkosmo> stdin
<stdin> kkosmo
<kkosmo> thats dont work
<stdin> what's the error?
<yamama> how i can make my own ubuntu cd ??
<kkosmo> root@kosmo-desktop:/home/kosmo# /etc/init.d/kdm start
<kkosmo> Starting K Display Manager: kdm already running.
<kkosmo> root@kosmo-desktop:/home/kosmo#
<kkosmo> 
<yamama> how i can make my own ubuntu cd ??(ubuntu but with my software and configured
<stdin> yamama: take a look at http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<stdin> yamama: and asking once is enough thanks
<darkserver3> in wine
<codyt> hrm.
<stdin> kkosmo: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<codyt> Don't think it's gonna boot
<kkosmo> darkserver
<darkserver3> hi
<kkosmo> /j #winehq
<kkosmo> for wine quistions
<kkosmo> ok
<codyt> "Ok, booting kernel" has been shown, followed by nothing else, for about 2 minutes now..
<darkserver3> thanks...
<darkserver3> well i was working int solaris...
<darkserver3> but in think tha is the sam
<voicu> hi, i'm not very good with networks and i have a problem with security. i have a simple router setup and i need some tips on protecting against attacks
<voicu> i'm pretty sure i was attacked yesterday with that method when you ping the broadcast address
<Christoph_vW> stdin: exit isn't working either
<voicu> is my router the source of problems because i restarted in windows and the isp said the flood was gone
<Christoph_vW> now I get "<_pSLsys_getkey: EIO error"
<karmikaze> hrmmm
<voicu> (i have a simple router setup with iptables)
<voicu> i thought of taking this problem to #iptables but i wasn't sure what is the problem
<voicu> anyone?
<kkosmo> you dont know what your problem is
<kkosmo> lol
<Christoph_vW> and I get a "BIOS Bug" msg at startup and "Cannot allocate resource region 2 and 3 of device ...."
<Valmarko> voicu, why dont you try to close ports you dont use. with guarddog, for example
<voicu> well, i *think* it's because my router isn't setup right but i am not sure what are the other security risks, so...
<yamama> i want software like (kazza,limewire,shareza...) but working in linux ?
<stdin> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<voicu> Valmarko: would that protect me against the broadcast ping attack?
<voicu> isn't ping required?
<darkserver3> some know something about bmc???
<Valmarko> I guess soo, but I'm a newbie soo... dont really know. Theres an excellent site where you can test vulnerabilities
<voicu> do you know the address?
<stdin> a ping attack is when you get pinged from multiple (usually 100s or 1000s) of IPs, a broadcast ping can't hurt you
<Valmarko> http://www.grc.com/intro.htm
<Christoph_vW> stdin: still no luck with login :(
<stdin> Christoph_vW: you tried with "christoph" ?
<Christoph_vW> yes
<voicu> stdin, apparently because of what happened the wan was flooded and the network was really slow, and they cut me from the service
<codyt> windows is weird..
<codyt> Takes 3 seconds for the desktop's pop-up menu to load
<kkosmo> !firewalls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewalls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voicu> but when switching to windows the flood was gone
<kkosmo> !firewall
<codyt> but all of .1sec for the  taskmanger to completely load and display
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stdin> voicu: just use something like firestarter, it will let you block pings if you want, and will let you use NAT
<Valmarko> voicu, try the section shields up
<voicu> hmm, ok
<stdin> Christoph_vW: try making a new user, and logging in with that
<stdin> Christoph_vW: "sudo adduser username"
<yamama> thank you all
<yamama> thanksssssssssssss
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> ?
<yamama> i want to download java for my ubuntu i search but i find only bin file
<stdin> !java | yamama
<ubotu> yamama: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<stdin> kkosmo: ?
<gnarlie> !bci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnarlie> cool
<gnarlie> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<kkosmo> stdin you know how to use
<kkosmo> lkl
<kkosmo> ?
<kkosmo> !lkl |kosmo
<ubotu> lkl: userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<stdin> never used it
<kkosmo> ok more quistion
<kkosmo> why that eror
<kkosmo> coming
<kkosmo> Unable to start guarddog firewall - /etc/rc.firewall does not exist
<stdin> how did you install it ?
<kkosmo> apt
<gnarlie> any idea why font style is greyed out in apps (like Kate)?
<gnarlie> can't select bold, italic etc.
<stdin> try reinstalling it "sudo apt-get --reinstall install guarddog"
<Christoph_vW> stdin: chfn: PAM auth failed
<Christoph_vW> adduser returned error code 1
<stdin> Christoph_vW: sounds like a botched install
<kkosmo> agein
<Christoph_vW> strange - I just installed it
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> what i need to do
<kkosmo> its give me agein this error
<gnarlie> http://ihku.org/~gnarlie/snapshot1.png
<gnarlie> like that
<stdin> kkosmo: I've never used guarddog, I've only used firestarter
<kkosmo> ooo ok
<Dr_willis> could just make that file.
<voicu> ok, thanks people
<Dr_willis> or perhaps ya need to start it as root? never used guarddog either
<voicu> bye
<kkosmo> stdin are you use ubuntu
<kkosmo> ?
<stdin> yeah, I use Kubuntu
<kkosmo> firestarter
<Balsamic_Chicken> in installing freemat (free matlab), it said there are two post-build steps i must perform, which adds freemat_path environment variable to my startup files that includes /home/username/share/FreeMat/MFiles, totally lost =) what does this mean, and where's my startup files, and how do i follow this instruction, thx so much =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's qt, anyone
<Balsamic_Chicken> thx
<stdin> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<dannybuntu> its an abbreviation for cute
<dannybuntu> like dannybuntu is qt
<Balsamic_Chicken> where do i get qt4? it's required by freemat (matlab like program)
<Balsamic_Chicken> ic, thx dannybuntu
<dannybuntu> yw :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> would u happen to know where i could get qt4?
<stdin> libqt4-core libqt4-gui should do
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin cool thx alot
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin and hi again =)
<stdin> heh, no problem :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin would qt4 break anything that uses previous version?
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: no, because you'll still have qt3 installed
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin i have those qt4 files u mentioned installed already
<stdin> there is also libqt4-qt3support
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin and freemat was still complaining no qt4 there
<stdin> !info libqt4-qt3support
<ubotu> libqt4-qt3support: Qt 3 compatibility library for Qt 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 1198 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<Balsamic_Chicken> gtg school lates everyone
<Balsamic_Chicken> it's 7am, stupid school
<yamama> how i can install xfce in kubuntu ??
<yamama> or gnome
<yamama> ??
<stdin> install "xubuntu-desktop" for xfce and "ubuntu-desktop" for gnome
<yamama> i know but how
<stdin> in Adept
<yamama> ok thank you
<Christoph_vW> stdin: I reinstalled now
<Christoph_vW> same problem...
<stdin> what version are you installing ?
<ajopaul_> have two sound cards, how do i make one of them default??
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Christoph_vW> feisty
<Dr_willis> ajopaul_,  ive always just disabled one in the bios.
<stdin> Christoph_vW: well feisty isn't stable
<Christoph_vW> but this is the only one I CAN install
<stdin> Christoph_vW: why?
<Christoph_vW> this is the only version which supports my hardware
<ajopaul_> Dr_willis, hmm, need the other sometimes so i ruled out hardware disable
<stdin> Christoph_vW: you may get more help in #ubuntu+1
<emss> kubuntu-desktop in 6.10 seems rough
<yamama> what is edubuntu ??
<emss> not as polished as gnome
<stdin> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Dr_willis> gnome is so polished - its as slippery as a bar of soap in places.. :)
<stdin> you can change the desktop to look how you want it to
<emss> well polished being, gnome in edgy seems well integrated but kde doesn't
<Dr_willis> KDe has a good texture like the Hammer that always just feels right in your hand.  :)
<emss> like if you click on a link in firefox it will use evince or whatever
<emss> gnome 2.16 is buggy though :\
<Dr_willis> I think there was a discussion of firefox and kde the toehr day in here.
<Dr_willis> I belive the conclusion was that firefox dosent play nicely in some ways with kde. :)
<dannybuntu> firefox = head ache
<emss> I meant firefox seems better integrated with gnome than konqueror with kde
<Dr_willis> I got gnome and kde installed.. i noticed in firefox today that i said 'open containing folder' and it used Gnomes file manager to do that.. not konwueror
<stdin> if only they made FF in Qt
<Dr_willis> Firefox  uses gtk? i forget...
<stdin> yeah, FF is a gtk app
<Dr_willis> stdin,  yes. thats what i was thinking also.   its more of a firefox issue not a kde issue.
<stdin> a lot of 3rd party apps seem to be in gtk, shame really
<emss> yes
<emss> but it seems even
<emss> because there are some nice qt apps k3b, kile, texmaker etc.
<stdin> k3b isn't a 3rd party app
<Dr_willis> well isent that freedesktop.org site helping to smooth over some of the issues between kde and gmome -   i seem to recall there being a LOT more problems with missing kde & gnome apps in the past.
<Dr_willis> I recall ages ago. some how running KDE's desktop and gnomes desktop at the same time by mistake. had 2 icons for everything on the desktop
<Dr_willis> The good old days...
<Dr_willis> Back befor gnome decided to use MetaCity
<emss> my external usb drive is so slooow
<Dr_willis> yep. ive moved all my external drives internal. :)
<Dr_willis> and was amazed at how much faster they are.  I did have to track down an ide controller card.
<Dr_willis> External Serial ATA drives are just as fast as internal. i hear.
<naser> i want software to convert video ?!
<emss> naser: mplayer/mencoder
<emss> naser: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/
<stdin> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<vliegje20> is there a way to open .mdb documents made by access in openoffice?
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<dannybuntu> finally firefox
<[Worlor] > salut a tous
<dannybuntu> what the flying ...
<emss> bonjour
<dannybuntu> can anyone help me with my firefox installation - it keeps giving out "bus error"
<stdin> vliegje20: I think openoffice.org-base can do it
<Dr_willis> dannybuntu,  how did you install it?
<dannybuntu> apt-get install firefox
<dannybuntu> installation is ok - it runs for a few minutes then spews out a bus error
<Dr_willis> interesting.
<vliegje20> stdin thats installed but it cannot open it
<Dr_willis> first ive herd of that problem.
<ebees> Hi all. I'm running Dapper and have just upgraded Kino and now it doesn't recognise my camera. I'm wonndering if I may be able to get some assistance please?
<Dell-Net> hi
<ebees> hiya
<Dell-Net> hmm what is the name of service/program that shows cpu speeds, my is gone :s
<Dell-Net> *mine
<ebees> Hi all, Does anyone have any experience with firewire?
<dannybuntu> Dell-Net there are plenty
<Dell-Net> standard in kde ?
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<dannybuntu> is it ksysguard?
<Dell-Net> hmm yeah maybe
<HymnToLife> !anyone | ebees
<ubotu> ebees: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dell-Net> hmm no
<ebees> Hi Ubotu... I did a few minutes earlier, but I will certainly post it again. Thanks.
<ebees> Hi all. I'm running Dapper and have just upgraded Kino and now it doesn't recognise my camera. I'm wonndering if I may be able to get some assistance please?
<dannybuntu> hmmm do you mean the kasbar?
<Dell-Net> hmm
<Dell-Net> no
<dannybuntu> ok i give up sorry i dunno
<Dell-Net> it show if ypur cpu runs on 800mhz or 1600
<Dell-Net> and adjustes
<peksu> hello
<peksu> can someone help me, my kubuntu says following at start up: "The composite Manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session.
<stdin> that sounds like a compiz or beryl issue
<peksu> another alert window after that says:" Composite extension not found. You must use Xorg>6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.
<peksu> i'm totally new with linux...
<ebees> thanks all the same everyone. It's last here so I'm off and will come back tomorrow night if need be
<bartist> good night !
<peksu> does anybody know where i can found a X config file? the find application don't show any hits
<mindspin> it should be found at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lamer> xax imam net
<bartist> i have an Intel 82801CA-ICH3 soundcard that only works when it wants  -- PLEASE HELP
<dennister> hello ppls
<sameer> hi
<dennister> i can't believe i did this, but i need to retrieve some forgotten passwords...could anyone help me with this?
<stdin> dennister: unless you want to try and crack the passwords, it may just be easier to set new ones
<BluesKaj> Ksysguard used to show graphical memory and cpu use .It no longer shows it and there doesn't seem to be a command available to turn it on.
<dennister> yes, and i'm sure I can do that with the other user password, but with mysql, too?
<lupine_85> dennister: do you have the md5sums ?
<stdin> don't know about the mysql one
<lupine_85> if you do, http://md5.benramsey.com/ is a godsend at times
<dennister> ok...will try the mysql channel for that
* lupine_85 hax0rs the parliaments
<dennister> lupine_85: i don't understand what md5sums have to do with passwords?
* hatta hax0rs the funkadelics
<lupine_85> passwords are stored as md5sums...
<lupine_85> usually, anyway
<kkosmo> md5sums its only a database of passwords
<dennister> ok, well i don't usually bother with md5sums unless i'm downloading & burning isos, so i'm not sure if i have the md5sums?
<BluesKaj> stdin, Ksysguard used to show graphical memory and cpu use .It no longer shows it and there doesn't seem to be a command available to turn it on. ...any suggestions ?
<lupine_85> the mysql one will be stored in the mysql database; so if you have read-only access, you can get it from there
<lupine_85> but anyway. /me ----> work
<dennister> thx lupine_85 will try
<trappist> dennister: md5 is a one-way hash algorithm, which makes it goot for things like verifying downloads and crypting passwords
<trappist> *good
<dennister> hey trappist, long time no see :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: File -> Load Standard Sheets
<trappist> heya dennister
<BluesKaj> stdin, thx :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: no problem :)
<dennister> ok, i have a coupla mysql databases (cause of mythtv) where do i look for the user's passwords to them
<BluesKaj> What does mysql do in kubuntu ..and is it required to run the OS ?
<dennister> or how do i use these md5sum gems to find them?
<stdin> BluesKaj: mysql is a database server, and I don't think it's required no
<BluesKaj> ok stdin , cuz it seems to be using a lot of the process
<dennister> BluesKaj: it is required for applications like mythtv, ur running that? i seem to remember...
<BluesKaj> nope , mythtv isn't necessary ...running TVtime with a satdish feed
<BluesKaj> I tried mythtv ...too buggy
<dennister> good for u :) don't mind me butting in, stdin knows more than I, no mysql is only used for certain applications, not the OS...so my memory was correct, u were trying mythtv
<BluesKaj> ok what's mysqld ?
<dennister> trappist: getting back to retrieving the mysql passwords...do u have some time to help me with this?
<emss> BlueKaj man mysqld
<stdin> mysqld would be the mysql daemon
<stdin> daemon = server
<naser> can i run gnome in kubuntu (install it)
<naser> ??
<dennister> stdin: would u be able to help me with retrieving these passwords?
<dennister> naser: yes
<stdin> naser: just install "ubuntu-desktop"
<naser> how ?
<stdin> dennister: I don't know enough about mysql databases to help
<naser> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ??
<dennister> k, thx anyway
<stdin> dennister: maybe ask in #mysql ?
<stdin> naser: yes, or you can install it in adept
<dennister> yes,...was just gonna go there :)...bbs
<naser> from where (from kubuntu cd ??)
* Dr_willis looks around
<naser> from where (from kubuntu cd ??)
<stdin> huh?
<stdin> what do you mean "from where" ?
<naser> i cant find gnome desktop in kubuntu CD
<stdin> it won't be on the kubuntu cd
<Dr_willis> logical eh. :)
<naser> i search in the cd (pool/main/g/)
<Dr_willis> gnome packages are NOT on the kubuntu cd
<Dr_willis> thers no room for it on there.
<stdin> like I said, it's not on the CD
<naser> ok
<naser> from where i can find it ??
<mauro> does anyone know how long it will take for flash 9 final to get on the repos ?
<stdin> naser: from the repositories
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-getinstall ubuntu-desktop
<stdin> with a space between "apt-get" and "install" :P
<Dr_willis> you proberly want to remove/comment out any mention of the cd drive in the apt-sources
<Pekke> can anyone link me to a simple, step-by-step manual how to install Java pluging to Firefox?
<stdin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> Pekke,  i just installed the sun java package.. and it worked.. never had any problems with it
<stdin> you just install "sun-java5-plugin" and let aot sort out the dependencies
<vikal> #ubuntu.pl
<stdin> s/aot/apt
<Pekke> i have tried for 2 days now to install, but it always gives some error. I have tried by the instructions found in Sun Java site
<Dr_willis> and this error is ?
<stdin> don't use the download from sun, use the ubuntu package
<Pekke> sometimes it can't find the package(which i have downloaded onto desktop) and sometimes it says something different, which i can't remember right now
<Dr_willis> well you dont download the package to the desktop.. you should let apt-get download and install it.
<Pekke> where can i find the ubuntu package?
<McChicken> hello, it is me from this morning. I need some help with installing programs from tar.gz and tgz files, can any1 help??
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin sun-java5-jre
<tony__> how do you install things that you download with an .sh extension
<stdin> Pekke: it's in the multiverse repository
* Rob-West is now awake
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  what 'programs'
<Dr_willis> bash whatever.sh  (normally), or chmod +x whatever.sh   && ./whatever.sh
<McChicken> BombOBomb.program-1.11.2.tgz
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Dr_willis> silly factoid. :P
<McChicken> im a no0b
<manwithaface> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  install 'build-essential' first. uncompress the archive.. google for compiling stuff from source..  you may need to install other things befor compiling.
<McChicken> what about tar.gz files. in the folders it explains i need to do a command. but where and how??
<stdin> tony__: depends what it is, but generally you open Konsole and run the file like "sh /path/to/file.sh"
<Dr_willis> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<McChicken> sh?
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  you may want to invest a day or 2 in learning some linux basics.
<stdin> !sh
<stdin> sh = shell
<raeez> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<manwithaface> if they are tar, you'll have to untar em
<McChicken> where can i learn the basics?
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  tldp.org  and ... err... learn to use google. :)
<naser> what is the desktop that like windows ??
<tony__> okay, thanks, oh and anyone have a good link to a getting started guide?
<McChicken> how do you untar?? do you just extract them?
<naser> ice.. ?
<Dr_willis> naser,  icewm looks a little like windows95
<McChicken> where can i get the "alien" program from?
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  from the shell. i normally use the 'unp' command. but im lazy
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  install alien with the package manager tool
<stdin> fvwm95 looks like win95
<Dr_willis> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<McChicken> package manager??
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  now we are back to time to learn the basics. :)
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Pekke> hmm. earlier i downloaded the Automatix -script.. is it any good, for the codecs & java plugin
<Dr_willis> Pekke,  dont use that....
<Dr_willis> Pekke,  it can do bad things..
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pekke> ok.. thanks
<raeez> Video playback with kaffiene is choppy, but not with VLC... why is this?
<McChicken> ok, what filetype do i need to download that is a suitable program for kubuntu?
<stdin> use Adept to get all your apps
<McChicken> Adept??
<stdin> Kmenu -> System -> Adept
<stdin> it's the Kubuntu package manager
<McChicken> ok i am runnig adept
<manwithaface> McChicken: if nothing else, look for .debs
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  Linux uses a package manager tool to download/install stuff.. you dont NORMALLY  just 'download' stuff an dinstall from various web sites
<stdin> you use it to install application on Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> thats 'windows' thinking.
<raeez> Video playback with kaffiene is choppy, but not with VLC... why is this?
<codyt> hrm.
<McChicken> how ????? i am on it but it just explains all the ones i have on my system
* Dr_willis wonders what the url for the Kubuntu beginners guide is.
<McChicken> i just want to install more programs, where and how can i do this?
<McChicken> *
<manwithaface> McChicken, you're gonna have to enable repositories
<McChicken> what is that?
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  notice in the menus theres a "add/remove programs" icon?
<McChicken> yes
<McChicken> i have been on that
<Dr_willis> try it yet? :)
<stdin> !repos | McChicken
<ubotu> McChicken: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<McChicken> ok
<Dr_willis> installing any program from source - will be a bit of a task for you - since you have no knowledge of the basics of how linux works.
<McChicken> ok, i agree.
<Dr_willis> !beginner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beginner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<codyt> not always
<codyt> well, I grasp things quickly.
<Pekke> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-plugin
<Dr_willis> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in any distro I know
<Pekke> that is the error it gives me now
<stdin> !repos | Pekke
<ubotu> Pekke: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Pekke,  you need to enable the proper repository.
<codyt> But, a large portion of programs is just "./config && make && make install"
<stdin> Pekke: enable the Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> codyt,  assuming the guy even has a clue what the 'shell' and 'typing commands' means. :)
<Dr_willis> codyt,  that makes it a little tougher.
<stdin> codyt: and what about resolving dependencies of the apps, it's not always that easy
<Pekke> in the Adept repositories, i have enabled all that are in the list
<codyt> Oh, I know.
<codyt> I did a lot of resolving depencies without a net connect.
<Dr_willis> Pekke,  i always edit the sources.list file by hand and  add on 'multiverse' after every line that has 'universe' :)
<Dr_willis> i wonder if that easysource site has edgy support yet.
<stdin> Dr_willis: it does, it even has feisty :P
<codyt> even though Gentoo sports emerge(<3), I couldn't use it.
<stdin> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gdiebel> would anyone know a way to make konsole sort-of ssh/bash aware? I mean change the color schema if you are root or if you are ssh'd into another host.
<Dr_willis> gdiebel,  edit the users .bashrc or .bash_profiles to check/change things
<blue|palm> codyt: did you get your kubuntu sorted?
<codyt> blue|palm, I don't have the option of reinstalling, it's a LiveCD.
<Pekke> i added the word multiverse to all of the lines that had the word universe there and saved the file, but it still says the same error
<McChicken> ok, i have got it to work. But i need a c/c++ compiler
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  'build-essential' is the package that installs the compiler and other stuff.
<blue|palm> yeah, i used a livecd too
<blue|palm> i just formatted and then installed again
<tony__> the .sh file wouldn't run. what's the command I  went cd /directory/ but it wouldn't run
<ohyesyoucan11> what is the best proxy to use when you set up Konquer to "autodetect proxy"?
<McChicken> build essential?? how do i do this? the run command??
<Dr_willis> tony__,  and did it say anything?
<codyt> blue|palm, this occurs during the LiveCD boot process
<blue|palm> woah
<codyt> yeah.
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  its a package you install with the package manager.. or from the  shell with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<blue|palm> codyt: I didnt know that
<tony__> it said command not found
<ohyesyoucan11> oops,something messed up
<blue|palm> codyt: Your next step is to get the alternate install cd then I think
<Dr_willis> tony__,  i would guess a typo on your part..
<McChicken> so i need to "udo apt-get install build-essential" in konsole??
<Dr_willis> ./whatevercommand
<Dr_willis> not 'whatverecommand'
<manwithaface> McChicken, yes
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  yes. that is the 'shell'
<ohyesyoucan11> if I set my Konquer to "autodetect proxy" which proxy is most noob friendly.?
<tony__> oh, ok
<McChicken> ok and that will install all necessary file?
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  it will install the CORE of the C development stuff.
<manwithaface> you're still gonna have to install kde-dev, and all kinds of other stuff
<codyt> blue|palm, I've also tried my Gentoo LiveCD, it stops after "ok, bootking kernel" (or something along those lines)
<manwithaface> your first compile can be a long process
<blue|palm> Dr_willis: how do you get the x headers?
<McChicken> i have done this command. now all it display s is ">" sign, ??
<tony__> what is the command to run the sh file
<blue|palm> codyt: thats really odd
<ohyesyoucan11> manwithaface... and don't forget the tears. lol
<codyt> I've heard of other people having problems with this specific computer, but didn't find any resolutions (wasn't looking hard)
<Dr_willis> blue|palm,  i normally fire up the pakcage manager and search and start clicking...
<codyt> apt-*
<McChicken> why is it just displaying te ">" sign??
<Dr_willis> tony__,  if its executable it would be ./whateverthefilenameis.sh
<tony__> thanks
<Dr_willis> tony__,  or 'bash whateverthestupidnameis.sh'
<Dr_willis> or 'chmod +x whatevertheDUMBthingis.sh  && ./whatevertheDUmbthingis.sh'
<Dr_willis> tony__,  what Are you trying to isntall anyway?
<stdin> ./AppToFsckMyPC ?
<blue|palm> codyt: what architecture are you using? also are there any extra hardware peripherals attached (USB, firewire etc.) I find its best to just disconnect them and reconnect after install
<blue|palm> Does anybody know where to get the x headers?
<tony__> thank you so much
<codyt> fsck you?
<stdin> fsck us all :)
<tony__> i got a lot of reading to do
<stdin> blue|palm: xorg-dev should be what you're looking for
<codyt> blue|palm, I had thought of that earlier, but had forgot.. I'll check into that again.
<McChicken> i have done the command, but now this has come up:"E: Couldn't find package build-essential". Any help?
<codyt> *really* don't want to have to download another CD image
<codyt> don't have broadband here.
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<McChicken> what does this mean
<HymnToLife> McChicken, bad sources.list, most likely
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  be sure you typed it right.. and you proberly need to do a 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' first (just in case)
<McChicken> i di it through konsole, i typed it correctly so why not?
<McChicken> ok
<codyt> actually
<McChicken> do i have to be "root"?
<Dr_willis> thats what 'sudo' is all about McChicken
<codyt> blue|palm, it should be the 386 edgy
<McChicken> ok
<codyt> 'cause, this is an Athlon XP, not 64bit or Apple.
<ohyesyoucan11> what should I set my browser ID to in Konqueror... for compatibility?
<McChicken> problem: "reading package lists... Done E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<McChicken> eading package lists... Done
<McChicken> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<McChicken> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<blue|palm> stdin: thanks
<McChicken> i didnt mean to flood sorry
<McChicken> why is this happening?????
<DShepherd> McChicken, have you tried sudo before the command?
<DShepherd> or you may have the 2 or more programs in use ( like adept open and running apt-get at the same time)
<blue|palm> Does anybody know which package i can find the qt headers in?
<blue|palm> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<blue|palm> McChicken try those commands (after !adeptfix)
<McChicken> i typed "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and i tryed the other command "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<McChicken> am i doing it wrong?
<blue|palm> McChicken: try the commands after !adeptfix
<ctaylor_> hrm.
<ctaylor_> dialup..
<McChicken> give me an example please
<DShepherd> blue|palm libqt3-headers
<blue|palm> go to your console and type the following commands:
<blue|palm> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<blue|palm> McChicken: type these in 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  you DOnt have adept, or any other package manager tools allready running do you? you only run 1 of those at a time.
<McChicken> when !adeptfix:"bash: !adeptfix: event not found"
<blue|palm> DShepherd thanks
<DShepherd> blue|palm, no prob
<blue|palm> no, dont TYPE !adeptfix
<blue|palm> type the commands i told you about above
<McChicken> o k sorry
<blue|palm> its ok
<blue|palm> type these in  'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<McChicken> bluepalm i typed that command and nothing happened, so it must of worked
<blue|palm> there are two there
<blue|palm> the first starts with sudo and ends with lock
<blue|palm> now run System->Adept Package Manager
<McChicken> ok
<McChicken> it asks for my password then opens
<blue|palm> great
* Dr_willis rejoices
<McChicken> now how do i get the basic stuff
<blue|palm> now there are a list of packages fot you to browse
<blue|palm> you first must know what you want
<McChicken> loads but they all say installed
<blue|palm> Most of the 'basics' come with the livecd anyway
<codyt> my package management system has some issue about gzip
<McChicken> i would like to get the c/c++ stuff
<McChicken> all of them are installed
<blue|palm> they cant 'all' be installed
<blue|palm> most of mine are blue and say 'not installed'
<codyt> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<codyt>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<McChicken> hmm...in the main window. with the "status" they all say installed.
<blue|palm> how many entries are there?
<blue|palm> I have 'loads', how about you?
<McChicken> it says at the bottom, 937 installed, 0 upgradable, 937 available
<manwithaface> you need to enable repos
<smileymike> hello
<McChicken> how do i enable?
<blue|palm> manwithaface: can you take over from here?
<manwithaface> sure
<manwithaface> McChicken, how did you start Adept?
<manwithaface> did you click on Add/Remove programs?
<McChicken> no
<McChicken> iopened it normally.
<manwithaface> ok
<manwithaface> what all is checked at the top?
<McChicken> ok, i have installed kubuntu through a live cd. a few days ago
<manwithaface> make sure by Show: you have every box checked
<McChicken> and i was trying to install a program through console "./configure then make then make install" but then it needed c/c++ something
<manwithaface> ok
<blue|palm> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<manwithaface> what program are you trying to install through Konsol
<McChicken> it has not
<McChicken> A extracted tar.gz file
<McChicken> it has told me to do those codes i just explained
<manwithaface> but what program, it is possible it is already a Kubuntu package
<McChicken> what do you mean by checkboxes, i only have arrows?
<manwithaface> ok, expand the State Filter arrow
<McChicken> it is a game, bombObomb
<McChicken> and ia hve many other ones
<manwithaface> ok
<manwithaface> do you see the boxs?
<bubu1uk> McChicken: what exactly does it need? c/c++ something.
<McChicken> ok give me a minute....
<manwithaface> bubuluk: i think he needs build-essentials
<Dr_willis> and the discussion goes back to the beginning.. :)
<bubu1uk> might be, but hard to help him if he needs c++ something
<blue|palm> lol, hes new
<McChicken> it checks for gcc.no,cc..no,cl..no,cc..no. then "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<bubu1uk> blue|palm: got that.  ;)
<blue|palm> hehe
<blue|palm> we all start somewhere
<Dr_willis> McChicken,  if you have not installed 'build-essential' yet - then you need to do so.
<blue|palm> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blue|palm> thats your cmd
<Dr_willis> but if he still has adept open.... :)
<blue|palm> yeah, first close adept
<manwithaface> he is trying to do it GUI
<manwithaface> i think
<blue|palm> oh thats fine too
<blue|palm> maybe its better
<manwithaface> otherwise, he will have to edit his sources
<McChicken> i have tried that but it says:"E: Couldn't find package build-essential"
<manwithaface> ok, click View, then Manage Repositories
<blue|palm> Has anybody got experience with choppy video playback in kubuntu?
<blue|palm> sorry only in kaffiene
<Dr_willis> build-essential is in main.. perhaps he needs to remove the cdrom repository
<McChicken> on konsole?
<manwithaface> no, in adept
<McChicken> ok
<cmcguicken> ok i have done it
<cmcguicken> now what?
<cmcguicken> i am on view repositories
<cmcguicken> ??
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken: press update button. two arrows. to refresh package list from repositories.
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken:
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken:
<blue|palm> Does anybody know of any media players able to post process as well as the opensource windows media player classic (except for linux of course)
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken: hold. lol. am bit mixed now. lol
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken: ur McChicken now?
<Dr_willis> blue|palm,  vlc,xine,mplayer - have lots of those features.
<cmcguicken> yes
<cmcguicken> sorry
<peksu> hello again. my wlan doesn't seem to work all that well with this linux
<KennethP> Starting Adept Manager just after reboot I see this Read only mode: Database Locked - Adept Manager. How do I unlock this again?
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken: u'r in repositories list, right?
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | kennethp
<ubotu> kennethp: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<cmcguicken> i am
<KennethP> fdoving: tnx
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken: u should have some repositories in grey colour some in black. those in grey right click and choose enable.
<bubu1uk> choose those that are universe and multiverse.
<cmcguicken> all of them?
<cmcguicken> soome say bugs and stuff
<cmcguicken> like competed unsupported?
<peksu> but i sure can't get my java plugin to work in firefox. I added "multiverse" to the sources list and then tried again to install it via Konsole, but nothing
<cmcguicken> **completely
<cmcguicken> ?
<cmcguicken> bubu1k, what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> peksu,  after editng the sources.list you need to do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<cmcguicken> ok i have now done this
<cmcguicken> will c work?
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken: u could choose just universe and multiverse, but doesnt really matter if all of them.
<BluesKaj> peksu , try this site : http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<cmcguicken> ok sso now do i need to do that command to get the basic things
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken:now click aply and done or something like that.
<cmcguicken> now what?
<codyt> Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.2.1) but it is not installable <- any idea why it wouldn't be installable?
<peksu> Dr_willis: thanks! it was all about updating the list! now it works
<Dr_willis> peksu,  :) been there... done that...
<peksu> =)
<Dr_willis> peksu,  heh.
<cmcguicken> now adept is taken al ong time to open..:@
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken:basicaly get back to package list. dont have adept opened now so dont really remember exactly
<cmcguicken> adept is not opening!!
<Dr_willis> or its looking at all the repos/lists now...
<cmcguicken> no its just stoppped loading and gone
<firecrotc1> Okay, I know that this would belong on #ubuntu-server, but as usual, no one is responding there...
<firecrotc1> I just started renting a dedicated server and have been given a block of 5 ip addresses, 1 of which is actually set up.  How do I set up my server to work on additional IPs?
<firecrotc1> If that makes sense to anyone
<cmcguicken> what s the command to unlock it??
<cmcguicken> **the command to unlock adept
<bubu1uk> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<bubu1uk> cmcquicken:but close all adept
<cmcguicken> got adept ot work again
<cmcguicken> ok i have applied after doing the repsoitories, what will this do?
<eihnat> cmcquicken: put in search box 'build-esentials' or whatever it was called
<cmcguicken> where
<meven> adept
<eihnat> cmcquicken: there should be search box in adept
<cmcguicken> i have already installed all 937
<eihnat> cmcquicken: box where u can type
<jamrs> okay, anyone have a guide to repair a grub boot record from the live cd
<cmcguicken> yes "build-essentials" ...=nothing
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eihnat> jamrs: try to have a look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<Dr_willis> its 'build-essential'
<Dr_willis> !find build-essential
<ubotu> Found: build-essential
<cmcguicken> no adept cant find it
<eihnat> cmcquicken: build-essential without s
<eihnat> at the end
<cmcguicken> yes
<cmcguicken> there is nothing
<jamrs> Dr_willis: thanks
<cmcguicken> g2g
<jamrs> Dr_willis: ah, yes, already tried this guide
<eihnat> cmcquicken: go back to manage repositories and check if all are applied
<jamrs> it didnt work
<jamrs> rebooted and it went into windows
<angasule> I wanted to edit /etc/sudoers so I changed the permission from 0440 to 0640, little did I know that sudo would then refuse to work (since it checks for /etc/sudoers to be 0440), how do I change it back? reboot and rescue CD? or is there some way that doesn't involve a reboot?
<peksu> is the easyubuntu still working? i mean my Add/Remove programs application can't find it at all
<eihnat> jamrs: did u have a look in ubuntuguide.org
<eihnat> ?
<russo__> hola?
<angasule> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jamrs> eihnat: yeah it doesnt have a search function on the page
<jamrs> which doesnt make sense cause it looks like a wiki
<dpini> hiuh
<chuen> Hi all. I'm trying to open an .rar archive using ARK, but am getting the error "The utility unrar is not in your path."
<kalle_> Whats the shortcut for gnome-terminal? :o
<chuen> Do I have to use unrar specifically to unarchive rar files?
<hatta> ark is just a frontend
<largos> is anyone aware of problems installing kubuntu on large sata drives?
<mauro> chuen: install unrar
<hossen_aljesme> where i find kubuntu packages ?? (auto install) ??
<firecrotc1> is there anyone here who is familiar with "ifconfig" ?
<mauro> chuen: "sudo aptitude install unrar"
<hatta> it's easier to just pop open a console and do: rar x file.rar
<mauro> firecrotc1: what do you need to know ?
<andreasw_weg> firecrotc1: here (I hope so) ;)
<chuen> hatta: Thanks. I'll try command line
<firecrotc1> I have a dedicated server with 5 IPs allocated to it, only 1 is set up
<chuen> mauro: I've just installed it. Is it a command line utility?
<firecrotc1> All I can figure out is that I have to use ifconfig to enable the othere
<largos> chuen: rar / unrar are command-line
<eihnat> jamrs: it doesnt have search but it has a list of topics. go thru it. i think i saw there something bout grub before. but not sure.
<chuen> largos: No gui's available?
<largos> firecrotc1: does it have 5 'nics?
<andreasw> firecrotc1: can't it be that the router of your provider automatically forwards to your server if someone uses one of the 5 ips?
<largos> chuen: ark is one gui -- there are probably other graphical wrappers for it
<firecrotc1> largos: as far as I know, there is 1 NIC
<largos> chuen: as hatta said, command line is fairly easy for most tasks
<jamrs> eihnat: not how to fix it... lol i cant believe that i am going to have to use the gentoo cd to fix my kubuntu install
<chuen> largos: Tha'ts what I thought - just wondred why ARK wouldn't work.
<chuen> largos: OK.
<largos> firecrotc1: you'll need to look into enabling virtual interfaces (I think that's what they're called)
<largos> chuen: that's why I don't usually use graphical wrapper apps :) they often don't work..
<chuen> largos: LOL. I'm learning ;-)
<firecrotc1> largos: that's the thing - I've looked at several sources, and I just plain don't get it
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<eihnat> jamrs: what happened to ur grub?
<Rob-West> :) :) :) :)
<firecrotc1> largos: all I can basically tell is that I'll end up with a total of 5 interfaces, eth0:1, eth0:2, etc
<jamrs> eihnat: installed windows
<jamrs> this is my drive for class
<jamrs> and they are constantly having us put different things on it
<eihnat> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<andreasw> firecrotc1: and now you can assign ip addresses to the alias interfaces
<eihnat> jamrs: hope will help.
<mauro> chuen: if you installed unrar ark should extract rars normally
<firecrotc1> andreasw: okay, I'm definitely going to have to do some more reading :)
<jamrs> ah
<jamrs> i did setup (hd0,1)
<jamrs> i needed to just do hd0
<jamrs> bbl
<eihnat> jamrs: either i think there is some other method, but dunno. never had to do that. ;)
<andreasw> firecrotc1: you configure the aliases like normal interfaces
<unknownid> jamrs: hi, it happend to me too, it's easy to fix don't stress
<firecrotc1> andreasw: I don't know how to configure normal interfaces either :(
<unknownid> jamrs: just can't remember how
<chuen> mauro: I installed the free version - does it make any difference?
<Pekke> why does it log out after changing the desktop settings?
<blue|palm> what is the linux version of windows' xcopy?
<Dr_willis> man cp
<mauro> chuen: i heard comments that it doesnt really work to well, i sugget you install the plain rar, even if its not free
<mauro> blue|palm: what does xcopy do ?
<firecrotc1> Oh wow, that was easier than I thought it would be
<eihnat> chuen: yeah, free unrar cant open sometimes some rar files.
<andreasw> firecrotc1: ifconfig eth0:1 inet 192.168.178.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up would set the network address + netmask
<Dr_willis> ive used winrar.exe in wine befor. :)
<firecrotc1> andreasw: thanks :)
<andreasw> just had a con lost
<firecrotc1> I noticed
<CVirus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andreasw> and if the settings work you can make entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<firecrotc1> andreasw: what purpose does that serve?
<andreasw> firecrotc1: the settings you make with ifconfig are lost whenever you restart so you put it into interfaces so at a reboot these settings will be automatically be made
<firecrotc1> Ah, gotcha
<firecrotc1> It seems to only be partly working... I can ping the addresses, but attempting to access it in a web browser fails (I do have it set up in apache already)
* Ropechoborra ^Ausente (K) :P
<shinigami> hi .. i'm using firefox in kubuntu dapper.. when i load http://www.swisscash.biz/ ,  it hit into a mobile site. But when i used Windows IE, it turn out to be normal. How come?
<firecrotc1> shinigami: my guess is they're filtering the content based on the user-agent string
<eihnat> firecrotc1: check if u haveDNS servers setup properly DNS
<mauro> shinigami: with konqueror it sends me to mobile too
<mauro> let me try opera
<kalle_> Whats the shortcut for gnome-terminal? :o
<firecrotc1> shinigami: it works if you send an IE user-agent
<shinigami> firecrotc1: i can edit the identification in konqueor
<firecrotc1> eihnat: my problem has nothing to do with DNS servers, I'm accessing the server via it's IP addresses
<shinigami> but i can't do it in firefox.. how?
<shinigami> wait
<firecrotc1> shinigami: I beleive there is an extension called User Agent Switcher
<blue|palm> does anybody else experience problems trying to play files with mplayer?
<blue|palm> or am i just missing codecs or something?
<shinigami> if u add Browser identification at konqueor to internet explorer 6 XP it can work
<shinigami> User Agent Switcher........ yes..how to install?
<firecrotc1> Let me find it for you
<eihnat> blue|palm: what error u get?
<n0ne> i'm tryin' to play savage and after patch to 2.00e have this problem ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1957/
<firecrotc1> shinigami: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/
<blue|palm> eihnat: error opening/initializing the selected video out
<chuen> mauro: Thanks (had to answer the door)
<chuen> einhat: Thanks.
<n0ne> i'm tryin' to play savage and after patch to 2.00e have this problem ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1957/
<blue|palm> eihnat: mp3 files play but only after giving an error
<mauro> chuen: no prob, thats why we people at the IRC are for
<eihnat> blue|palm: had same problem. cant remember if i sorted it out. i think somethink else was using video. is anything runnin. like kaffeine
<n0ne> i'm tryin' to play savage and after patch to 2.00e have this problem ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1957/
<shinigami> ok installed
<blue|palm> only amarok in the background
<shinigami> firefox just crash when i try to switch to windows xp
<blue|palm> eihnat: only amarok in the background
<shinigami> konqueor doesn't..
<eddy__> LOL
<eddy__> hello to all
<n0ne> i'm tryin' to play savage and after patch to 2.00e have this problem ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1957/
<chuen> mauro: This is the most supportive channel I've been on.
<chuen> mauro: doesn't treat newbz condcendingly.
<tzbishop> I have a notebook which shares a folder called Pictures. I can see it and modify everything via smb:// on Konqueror. How could I share my $HOME folder with the notebook?
<snowice> I'm planning on buying a hd enclosure, is there anything I shoould bear in mind in terms of kubuntu support?
<n0ne> i'm tryin' to play savage and after patch to 2.00e have this problem ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1957/
<Dr_willis> n0ne,  it used to work? the error seems to imply some video card driver/gl issue
<sampan> snowice  like a USB enclosure for a HD?
<n0ne> yea, before patch it worked
<firecrotc1> snowice: you should have no problems
<Dr_willis> this patch just came out?
<n0ne> but when i've patched it to latest version it's started to crash with this error
<n0ne> nop, i think it's a pretty old patch
<tzbishop> I have a notebook which shares a folder called Pictures. I can see it and modify everything via smb:// on Konqueror. How could I share my $HOME folder with the notebook?
<Dr_willis> I would have to say redownload/install the full version with the patches allready init.
<Dr_willis> I got silverback 2E working here
<n0ne> can u give me link to fully patched game please?
<snowice> sampan, that's right, I would like to buy an enclosure to fit a seagate hard disk I still have, preferably one that also has the option to connect to the LAN
<n0ne> i can't find it :(
<n0ne> <Dr_willis> can u give me link to fully patched game please?
<shinigami> hi my firefox doesn't load www.swisscash.biz after using the user agent to change to windows xp platform...
<shinigami> can anyone try
<sampan> snowice i don't know anything about connecting it to LANs, but as long as it's USB you'll be fine with using the HD on kubuntu (i have two external HDs set up this way myself)
<Dr_willis> n0ne,  nope.. i downloaded it a month or so ago.. so not sure where its at.
<n0ne> <Dr_willis> ok, i'll try to find, thx
<Dr_willis> n0ne,  let me check the installed game dir for some docs
<snowice> sampan, can you put a Linux filesystem on that, I came acroos a few that requires fat32, and that would give me the creeps
<n0ne> =)
<Dr_willis> www.evolvedclan.com
<Dr_willis> is whare the readme says
<eihnat> shinigami: that swisscash works 4 me
<n0ne> thx
<sampan> snowice  i have one FAT and one ext3.  i don't know why the ENCLOSURE would care what filesystem you use.
<shinigami> eihnat: you using firefox user agent?
<eihnat> shinigami: what u mean by user agent?
<n0ne> <Dr_willis> oh, is it in .RUN package or smth else?
<shinigami> eihnat: if you don't use the user agent, you'll see a mobile site instead of the full site..
<Dr_willis> i forget.. it was a tar.gz or self installer..
<soulrider> does anyone know if there are any NES emulators for windows ?
<blue|palm> soulrider why are you asking that here?
<n0ne> <Dr_willis> ok..thx
<eihnat> shinigami: ah, nope then.
<snowice> sampan, I think those boxes do more than just enclose the hard disk, that's why, most also mention OS support and linux is not always part of the list
<shinigami> eihnat: are u loading the full page or mobile (text base) page?
<soulrider> blue|palm: because maybe someone knows.... ?
<eihnat> shinigami: normal. just in firefox
<soulrider> blue|palm: as far as i know its not illegal if you have the games
<shinigami> eihnat: are u using linux?
<sampan> snowice  then buy one that doesn't do 'more'?  the ones i have are just simple boxes with IDE cables in the back and a USB out the back.  plug-n-play after the HD is installed
<blue|palm> soulrider, i dont mean to be rude or anything, its just that this is a linux channel :) But yes there are for windows
<eihnat> shinigami: yes
<soulrider> well, i want one for linux :P
<Dr_willis> google is our friend
<eddy__> lol
<Dr_willis> and theres several nes/snes/other emulators out for linux
<blue|palm> soulrider, oh i completely misunderstood you, sorry! fgoogle for it
<soulrider> great Dr_willis
<eddy__> nick /RotflMan
<Bizzeh> hey
<Bizzeh> just got kubuntu installed
<shinigami> ok somehow it worked
<shinigami> haha
<Dr_willis> and many programs are front ends to  emulators with just command line options
<Bizzeh> and managed to get my wireless working
<eddy__> i've got it
<blue|palm> what driver is reccommended to be used by mplayer?
<Bizzeh> thing is, i cant manage to get my 2 media drives to mount so i can actualy use them
<blue|palm> what 'video' driver is reccommended to be used by mplayer?
<manwithaface> Bizzeh, what are their formats?
<snowice> sampan, okay, thanks for your advice
<Bizzeh> ntfs
<eddy__> Does Kubuntu support wireless as WPA-PSK?
<Bizzeh> they mount
<Bizzeh> i just cant access
<manwithaface> ntfs is read-only
<Bizzeh> says i dont have permition
<Bizzeh> i know
<blue|palm> eddy__ yes but you have to go through alot of trouble to activate it
<manwithaface> they must be mounted under root
<Bizzeh> yes
<Bizzeh> i did that
<Bizzeh> and when i try to use them as a normal user
<blue|palm> I was too lazy so i just changed my wifi network security to WEP
<Bizzeh> i get permition denied
<manwithaface> you need to give users read access
<Bizzeh> yep
<Bizzeh> i know
<Bizzeh> but i dont know how
<manwithaface> ok
<eddy__> Blue Palm can you tell me a link or other of forums where i can know the right procedure for configurate it?
<eddy__> TX
<blue|palm> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blue|palm> there you go
<eddy__> wow tx very much
<blue|palm> no prob
<magnus_> newbie: When I log in to another machine running Kubuntu I now get problems that after adding the correct password the screen is flashing a little bit and then I am back on the login page... My theory is eithr disc space problems or wrong set up for the screen... Any advice  Failsafe mode works
<rockzman> How Can I load my AR5212 module to have my minipci up, I dunno its module name
<manwithaface> Bizzet, open a Konsole and type  sudo kate /etc/fstab
<Bizzeh> yep
<manwithaface> Bizzet, nvm
<manwithaface> instead run sudo konqueror
<manwithaface> you can do it through the GUI
<Bizzeh> ok, running konq as sudo now
<manwithaface> try to access your drives
<manwithaface> did that work?
<blue|palm> hmm... does anybody know how to solve choppy video playback in mplayer?
<Bizzeh> yes, i can access as sudo
<manwithaface> ok
<manwithaface> do you want to access as normal user?
<manwithaface> or just when sudo'd?
<Bizzeh> read only when normal user so i can watch video and play music
<manwithaface> ok
<manwithaface> right-click your drive
<manwithaface> still in the sudo konq
<Bizzeh> yep
<manwithaface> and permissions
<Bizzeh> yep
<manwithaface> set others to can view content
<Bizzeh> "could not change permitions for /media/tv"
<blue|palm> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<eihnat> heh, funny quiestion. does anyone know how can i change user password from live CD? just installed kubuntu and managed to misspell password
<eihnat> so cant login
<rockzman> How Can I load my AR5212 module to have my minipci up, I dunno its module name
<manwithaface> bizzeh, you are sudo?
<Bizzeh> yep
<mikki> is LimeWire available for linux ?
<manwithaface> hmm
<Bizzeh> i can navigate the drive in konq as sudo
<eihnat> mikki: kinda, something similar, cant remember how it's called
<Bizzeh> it just wont let me set the permitions
<eihnat> i think frostwire or something
<manwithaface> mikki just do torrent
<mikki> eihnat: ok, thx
<blue|palm> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manwithaface> bizzeh, just for fun, go over to mounting and see if doing mount as read-only does anythign
<blue|palm> !ati
<magnus_> is there a good way to delete temp files
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manwithaface> Bizzeh, if you want, try changing the owner from root to your username
<manwithaface> in the lower box
* cyber-hazard yawns
<cyber-hazard> goodmorning, guys
<frojnd> hello, what means Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"  in sectio inputdevice (mouse)
<manwithaface> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Bizzeh> manwithaface: on mount permitions it says "root user only, may disable/enable"
<shinigami> hi.. i was thinking of installing kubuntu edgy on my acer laptop..but my laptop is a duel core. which edgy should i download? i386 or amd64 or powerpc?
<shinigami> hi.. i was thinking of installing kubuntu edgy on my acer laptop..but my laptop is a dual core. which edgy should i download? i386 or amd64 or powerpc?
<Dr_willis> stick to 386
<Morbo> I would suggest i386
<eddy__> i386 i suppose
<shinigami> ok actually i installed dapper i386 on my acer laptop.. it only shows one cpu
<manwithaface> Bizzeh, mount permissions?
<shinigami> that's why i reinstalling edgy in
<shinigami> how come it only show one cpu?? what should i do?
<shinigami> how can i get the kernel with smp support?
<Morbo> Probably because you do not have the smp kernel
<Bizzeh> in "Disk and Filesystems"
<shinigami> do i have to get it manually like..apt-get install something?
<Dr_willis> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> I wanna instal twin look so I have to edit xorg.conf and Change my protocol: Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" into:		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"  in sectio inputdevice (mouse), what's the difference between explorerPS/2 and IMPS/2 ?
<Morbo> shinigami- You have AMD or Intel?
<shinigami> intel
<manwithaface> Bizzeh, I don't know, maybe someone else knows more
<Morbo> sudo aptitude install linux-686-smp
<Morbo> shinigami- /\
<shinigami> oic.. ok hope it work
<soulrider> i just installed visualboyadvance, but i cant find what the command to rin it is
<soulrider> nevermind
<shinigami> btw, what's the difference between apititude and apt-get ? text and menu?
<frojnd> has anyone manage to install twin view LCD and SRT monitor?
<extern> when I try to empty my trash, it says that access is denied to /home/user_name/.local/share/files/folder
<manwithaface> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<extern> the file/folder doesn't even exist there
<extern> how could I fix this?
<shinigami> anyone got experience in installing kubuntu in acer laptops? how do i get the webcam, function keys, soft switches working? any all-in-one package?
<shinigami> !acer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinigami> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<manwithaface> !linux-laptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-laptop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tzbishop> I can see my Ubuntu computer on the notebook running win, but 'it doesn't have permission to access files on that remote directory'. How to fix it?
<posingaspopular> anyone here willing to help me out with a little computer trouble?
<cyber-hazard> tzbishop: you running samba on the laptop?
<cyber-hazard> posingaspopular: go ahead and post the question, and someone who knows will answer :)
<tzbishop> cyber-hazard: no. no samba on the laptop
<tzbishop> cyber-hazard: running samba just on my GNU/Linux Ubuntu desktop
<cyber-hazard> tzbishop: that's what I meant. sorry, been a long couple days. have you setup directories to be shared?
<hyper_ch> whats the program's name that defines the default programs for kde appz?
<tzbishop> cyber-hazard: I setup "Pictures" directory (/home/tzbishop/Pictures) to be available via swat (GUI interface)
<cyber-hazard> hyper_ch: do you need the actual programs name, or just need to know how to get to that interface?
<tzbishop> I can access this via konqueror normally: smb://linux-desktop/PICTURES
<cyber-hazard> tzbishop: sorrry, that's about as far as my knowledge goes in that subject :( not very knolwedgable with samba yet
<hyper_ch> cyber-hazard: the actual program name as I run xubuntu but like quite a few kde appz
<cyber-hazard> hyper_ch: the "about" section in the help of that program just calls in the KDE Component Chooser
<posingaspopular> My problem is that when I try and boot my Kubuntu system, after the log in (where I chose the user etc) my computer crashes. If it gets that far. Most of the time I hit the boot button on my computer and it doesn't respond at all. When it does boot, and I check the BIOS, the computer/mobo whatever tells me that 'due to an improper CPU speed, the system hung on last boot' or something to that degree. I changed the CPU s
<posingaspopular> help the problem much. My brother tells me it's the kernel panicing, but I don't think so, I think it's my CPU (AMD Athlon 3200 XP+), but I don't know. I'm lost.
<hyper_ch> cyber-hazard: in Kontact, where would that be?
<n0ne> <Dr_willis> are u here?
<cyber-hazard> posingaspopular: I don't know off the top of my head, but I remember seeing a few things about Athlon XP's kernel panicing. try typing the exact error in google.com/linux. that's what I did and if I recall the answer was in the first few matches
<floriwi> hello
<cyber-hazard> hyper_ch: i found it in the Control Center under Program Defaults, but I think that might just be a Kubuntu specific thing. not really sure otherwise.
<floriwi> i have a question
<posingaspopular> <cyber-hazard> thanks. I'll try that.
<n0ne> <Dr_willis> man i need ya
<n0ne> :P
<cyber-hazard> posingaspopular: np, wish i could have helped more
<hyper_ch> cyber-hazard: what's the program's name?
<hyper_ch> cyber-hazard: what binary is being called when you select that menu entry from the control center?
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> does audiokonverter still maintained ?
<andrea> hello
<andrea> \server
<andrea> \server irc.whiffle.org
<frojnd> how can I fix that: I buy new LCD and settings are still for the old one. like section "screen" Monitor   "ADI MS-5P+" ....
<frojnd> I bought* sorry for crappy englisg
<cyber-hazard> hyper_ch: ps aux shows: systemsettings -caption System Settings -icon systemsettings -miniicon systemsettings
<andrea> \list
<rexbron> dpkg-reconfigure  xorg
<cyber-hazard> andrea: needs to be a forward slash /
<LjL> and i wouldn't do that anyway
<voicu> hi, i installed firestarter recently and i'm curious: if someone attempts to connect to a port labeled VNC, Ms-sql-s or webadmin and so on, he doesn't have really good intentions right?
<animimotus> I search somethings to transform wav to mp3 easyly with a gui
<voicu> because i get tons of those and i'm starting to get paranoid :D
<hyper_ch> cyber-hazard: nothing found "systemsettings"
<cyber-hazard> hyper_ch: don't know what else to tell you. that's all I'm finding
<hyper_ch> cyber-hazard: but kde-systemsettings   --> apt-cache search systemsettings   :)
<cyber-hazard> hyper_ch: that last line made no sense to me. explain?
<voicu> i mean, is it normal for random boxes to connect to the 1433 or 5900 port? if yes, why?
<hyper_ch> cyber-hazard: I couldn't find any  systemsettings binary... but a search through the package cache returned kde-systemsetttings
<cyber-hazard> voicu: it's really not that much of a concern unless you see multiple attempts from one host on the same or grouped ports, you might have a concern. random scanning happens all the time though
<cyber-hazard> hyper_ch: ah, okay. didn't know if you were asking me to run a command or you found something :)
<hyper_ch> cyber-hazard: thx for the help :)
<VSpike> I'm getting "Unknown error 255" from K3b on a vanilla kubuntu system.. can anyone help me out?  Debug output at http://pastebin.co.uk/9061
<voicu> cyber-hazard: well, yesterday the WAN fell because of an attack on my computer. today i configured the firewall and i'm getting from 2 to 20 attempts from the same ip
<cyber-hazard> hyper_ch: np
<cyber-hazard> voicu: then that could be an issue. what kind of attack was it?
<eihnat> voicu: put that ip in hosts.deny
<voicu> i don't remember how it is called but it involves pinging to the broadcast address of the WAN
<voicu> that's what happened
<eihnat> voicu: also dependes on kind of atack if u'll be able to fully protect urself
<voicu> all ports are now blocked except the ones for torrents, direct connect and warcraft 3 :D
<cyber-hazard> voicu: sending massive amounts of large pings? sounds like a DoS
<voicu> not large pings, ping to the broadcast address that causes the network to ping itself until it fails to work properly
<angasule_> I wanted to edit /etc/sudoers so I changed the permission from 0440 to 0640, little did I know that sudo would then refuse to work (since it checks for /etc/sudoers to be 0440), how do I change it back? reboot and rescue CD? or is there some way that doesn't involve a reboot?
<voicu> that's like each computer pinging each other computer
<voicu> angasule_: try booting in recovery mode
<cyber-hazard> voicu: still a denial of service
<voicu> hmm, ok, at least now i have a name for that whole mess :P
<angasule_> bummer, I'll do it later today, I don't feel like rebooting
<cyber-hazard> angsule_  don't need to edit permissions for sudoers file, just sudo vi it :)
<Freddy2> hi
<voicu> angasule_: maybe there's a better way i'm not aware of
<angasule_> cyber-hazard: it said it was read only
<cyber-hazard> voicu: try what eihnat suggested. also start googling for defenses for DoS attacks
<cyber-hazard> angasule_: sudo allows you to edit/run as root. if you're root you just :wq! when you're done editing and it will write
<cyber-hazard> angasule_: just know that it's read only for a reason. be very careful editing it
<angasule_> cyber-hazard: well, too late for that anyway
<voicu> cyber-hazard: there must be more than 20 ips to deny by now... anyway if there are only a few ports open i guess it's ok, right?
<cyber-hazard> angasule_: i know, just for next time :)
<eihnat> voicu: u can use denyhosts daemon
<voicu> whoa, that reminds me, ssh is still open
<rag> please help me about lsusb and usb mouse and keyboard not works for me
<cyber-hazard> !security
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rag> any led start on mouse
<cyber-hazard> lame
<cyber-hazard> voicu: i recommend finding a security room for more information, help and advice
<rag> all usb on my laptop now works, but before it working!
<rag> not works
<posingaspopular> update: my cpu is booting fine, but i fucked up my BIOS again, so my HDD won't register. but that's easier to fix
<rag> nothing now, all usb havent power :) the power is the problem
<eihnat> voicu: that daemon puts ip automaticly into banned ips if it tries to do bad things. also u'll have to config it.
<cyber-hazard> posingaspopular: glad your cpu is working now at least. did the search come up with something useful or did you just mess with it till it worked?
<karmikaze> why is my .bash_history a binary file?
<karmikaze> what am i supposed to use to read it?
<posingaspopular> cyber- I just moved it to my room and hit boot. reset the bios to default which threw my jumpers out of whack. I redid the psu wiring so my disk drive doesnt have power and etc. etc. the bios is the problem
<bipolar> Hey guys... whats the most secure way to do remote kdm logins? I'm not talking about running just one app like I can with ssh -X, but my entire desktop.
<cyber-hazard> posingaspopular: if it's booting okay with your HDD unplugged, it might be a PSU issue
<cyber-hazard> karmikaze: the history command in bash will display your bash history
<karmikaze> is that a recent feature enforced by bash or by *ubuntu
<cyber-hazard> karmikaze: not sure about the binary bit. only time i used my bash_history is from a bash prompt
<karmikaze> -_-
<karmikaze> i always use my bash_history cos i never remember the right syntax or names of anything im executing
<voicu> well, thanks all
<voicu> bye
<voicu> :D
<cyber-hazard> karmikaze: yeah, I do too, just with the $ history command instead of looking at the file
<DarkWizdom> how do I switch to external monitor in kubuntu? os installed on laptop of course
<fr0sted> what is that message that appears in my console when running Kdetv ? the application runs and also shows tv normaly, new lines appear with the following lines: V4L2Grabber::~V4L2Grabber(): wait(). V4L2Grabber::~V4L2Grabber(): deleted
<fr0sted> kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev::enqueueBuffer(): buffer already queued: 1
<frojnd> what sdould I put into  Identifier for the monitor:
<frojnd> couse I am reconfiguring x
<frojnd> and I bought samsung: SyncMaster 940b
<frojnd> should I put SyncMaster 940b into identifier?
<n0ne> Anyone here playing game Savage?
<n0ne> Anyone here playing game Savage?
<stonedragon12> n0ne: I tried it yesterday the first time!
<cyber-hazard> too busy with work and sudoku to play Savage :P
<n0ne> <stonedragon12>  oh, maybe u can help me with installing?
<n0ne> <stonedragon12> did u install in with .run package?
<stonedragon12> yep, with sudo
<stonedragon12> < n0ne >  but i can't bring it to work on linux after the update
<stonedragon12> < n0ne > so i played it under win (shame on me)
<barjoh10> hi cormir67
<n0ne> <stonedragon12> same to me :(
<stonedragon12> < n0ne > cool, so we can guess it's a package failure and we should post a bug?
<n0ne> <stonedragon12> nop...cuz on some computers this package works
<barjoh10> hello alpmar89
<stonedragon12> lol kopete crashed...
<alpmar89> barjoh10  wat up cuz
<barjoh10> hello cormir67
<frojnd> hello where can I sest my keyboard to layout I wanna use..
<barjoh10> alpmar89 hey i am in love with ur cuz and cant stop think of her
<cyber-hazard> barjoh10: that's not what love is. let ubotu tell you what love is
<frojnd> now its us or smth, but I wanna make it si slovenian
<cyber-hazard> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<frojnd> couse halg of characters I cant find
<frojnd> half*
<barjoh10> alpmar89 tell me wat to do
<cormir67> did u get the answers barjoh10
<MikHell> Anybody knows how to go back one kernel version?
<barjoh10> cormir67 no give them to me
<cormir67> i dont know
<barjoh10> cyber-hazard eat something
<cormir67> what r we doing? barjoh10
<barjoh10> hey cormir67 the answers
<alpmar89> barjoh10  buay just go talk to she and tell she how u feel and tell she u want deh with she!
<barjoh10> boay i don du that
<K-Ryan> I won't ask
<alpmar89> wat she seh
<barjoh10> hey iam not doing nothing cormir67 just chilin out
<K-Ryan> barjok10 you said you are "not doing nothing"
<K-Ryan> That means you "are" doing something
<K-Ryan> *barjoh10
<barjoh10> nothing alpmar89 i just say yes and we r going out
<barjoh10> yes k-ryan what
<K-Ryan> If you are "not doing nothing" you ARE "doing something"
<alpmar89> y u no stop lie battybuay barjoh10
<barjoh10> hey cormir67 u no talking man i mean gail
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how I can tell Adept to just apply all updates? Instead of going through each one and clicking update.
<barjoh10> alpmar89 ask her ur selgf
<barjoh10> heycormir67 talk
<alpmar89> barjoh10  how come i no c u with she
<freshburn> ok i have a really annoying thing that if someone could help me with id greatly appreciate
<cormir67> What u wantbarjoh10
<K-Ryan> What's up freshburn?
<freshburn> when im in konqueror and i click in the adress bar i want it to select all the current location
<freshburn> ive looked in settings for konq but may have missed it
<K-Ryan> Just have to right click
<freshburn> isntead of left
<freshburn> sweet
<K-Ryan> I have the same problem, it's just a Konqueror thing
<K-Ryan> No, right click then click select all
<barjoh10> u no wa see me whith she alpmar89
<freshburn> there has to be a way to make it act like FF, or make FF do the file managing and stuff that konw does, i really like konq but having to hold down del then backspace, then type what i want there is REALLY annoying
<cormir67> What talk clearly barjoh10
<barjoh10> today alpmar89 after classes i would be at the auditorioum
<K-Ryan> barjoh10 why do you talk like that?
<Lynoure> K-Ryan: not just him, alpmar89 too, it seems
<freshburn> maybe an STD
<freshburn> j/k
<cormir67> Laters!barjoh10
<K-Ryan> freshburn, you just can't. Right click>Select all>Backspace
<K-Ryan> Yes Lynoure but he's not talking right now
<barjoh10> hey cormir67 i was asking if a rat ate ur tounge cause u dont talk(type)
<K-Ryan> If a rat did eat his tongue, it wouldn't explain him not typing...
<Lynoure> K-Ryan: The bigger question is why they do that talking _here_
<freshburn> does konq have any kind of scripting support? hmmm i could make a shorcut for my mid mouse button to do rt click select all backspace? is that possible?
<barjoh10> heyk-Ryan how or what u mean by that
<K-Ryan> possibly
<K-Ryan> barjoh10 do you speak English?
<K-Ryan> As your first language that is.
<barjoh10> yes but i am not talking to u so shush! ok
<K-Ryan> If you speak English as your first language, you have two options.
<barjoh10> understand K-ryan
<Lynoure> barjoh10: Do you need help with Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> A Talk right, or B Learn how to talk right then see A
<barjoh10> no thanks Lynoure
<K-Ryan> Then you shouldn't be here barjoh10
<K-Ryan> This channel is for people who need help with Kubuntu.
<K-Ryan> ...who speak English
<alpmar89> Lynoure and Kryan who is this?
<barjoh10> y k-ryan iam talking to alpmar89 is that u i guess not
<Lynoure> alpmar89: Who is who?
<K-Ryan> If you don't need help with Kubuntu go talk somewhere else.
<Zamber> anybody with beryl onboard?
<K-Ryan> !beryl | Zamber
<ubotu> Zamber: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Lynoure> alpmar89: Kubuntu is the Linux distribution this channel is all about. :)
<Zamber> K-Ryan I have a working beryl with aixgl but one thing is kinda strange
<K-Ryan> Zamber I never got Beryl but I figured that might help out.
<K-Ryan> Sorry
<Zamber> when a window wants focus it's not blinking in the window bar
<Zamber> np ;)
<gdiebel> when I triple click on a line in konsole it selects the whole line. then middle clicks pastes it, but it causes a return and tries to run the line. can i paste it without the carriage return at the end?
<K-Ryan> just press ctrl+v
<K-Ryan> (to gdiebel)
<freshburn> kryan wanna know 2 cool things?
<K-Ryan> Sure thing
<gdiebel> K-Ryan: ctrl-v does not paste in konsole
<K-Ryan> Doesn't work? Hrmm, thought you could.
<freshburn> one-hit the stupid white X clear box thing and then click into the location bar
<freshburn> OR and this is the best when you click into the location bar
<K-Ryan> ah, i see what you mean
<freshburn> double click instead of single click
<freshburn> and it does what we wanted
<gdiebel> nah that just selects a word
<K-Ryan> i knew about double click
<K-Ryan> if you triple click i think it selects the word
<freshburn> double click selects the whole location
<K-Ryan> hrmm, thats firefox i guess
<K-Ryan> triple click does nothing, ignore that =P
<freshburn> i just tried it
<K-Ryan> yeah i tried double too
<freshburn> in winblows it like double click for word triple for line
<K-Ryan> was it?
<K-Ryan> Oh well, we all know Linux > Micro$oft
<freshburn> so if i just learn to always double click into the location bar then whatever i type will overwrite whats there
<sampan> freshburn  cntl-l will clear the konq location and put your cursor there (so you can type a new location)
<freshburn> i can deal with that
<barjoh10> hello alpmar89 dont pay mind to    those talks
<freshburn> sampan hmmm thats probably good to know too thanks
<alpmar89> Buay barjoh10 wat all homework we gat?
<K-Ryan> barjoh10 If you are not going to talk about Kubuntu please leave.
* freshburn only been using kubuntu 2 weeks now
* K-Ryan has only been using Kubuntu 2 days now.
<K-Ryan> =P
<gdiebel> I think perhaps I asked in the wrong channel
<barjoh10> study i guess alpmar89
<freshburn> but already removed win from all 3 pcs and 2 laptop
<K-Ryan> Oh wow
<sampan> not quite the same as firefox's (cntl-l selects the whole location so you can cntl-c, cntl-v, cntl-x or whatever)
<K-Ryan> I kept it for gaming =P
<barjoh10> no k-ryan no no
<animimotus> someone use soundkonverter ?
<K-Ryan> barjoh10 Yes, this channel is for Kubuntu not your little chit chat with your friend.
<freshburn> i have win4linpro running xp for that
<K-Ryan> Now if you aren't going to talk about Kubuntu, please leave. This is not the place for you.
<freshburn> on one pc only (the kids)
<animimotus> nothins seems happen :\
<animimotus> +g
* K-Ryan is a kid, sort of.
<freshburn> my "kid" is 4
<K-Ryan> Ah
<K-Ryan> I figured you meant kid by my age kind of
<K-Ryan> 15 almost 16
<freshburn> but he is computer savvy like me
<barjoh10> k-ryan i will ignore u
<freshburn> shoot im only 25 wife is 21
<freshburn> now if i could get the touchpad on my hplaptop to stop pasting stuff all over i would be gold
<K-Ryan> barjoh10 if you do not leave you will be removed from the channel.
<freshburn> tada /ignore barjoh10
<K-Ryan> He still shouldn't be here
<voicu> anyone know how to disable listing the contents of a directory in apache2 (i.e. when there isn't a index.* file)
<freshburn> agreed
<alpmar89> Hey Kryan just leave us alone because we are not talking to you
<barjoh10> o tanks fresh burn ur ignored now that burns
<K-Ryan> alpmar89 this channel is meant for talking about Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Not your girlfriend and homework.
<K-Ryan> Take it somewhere else.
<Morbo> alpmar89- I suggest #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<K-Ryan> Morbo they are barely speaking English
<Morbo> Oh.  I haven't been following :)
<freshburn> kittens give morbo gas
<freshburn> and not kryan is rude to foreigners
<freshburn> they are just acting like little script kiddies
<K-Ryan> Yeah I'll help the foreigners out
<firecrotc1> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<freshburn> they belong on efnet or undernet
<K-Ryan> I'd even talk to them if they spoke Spanish
<gdiebel> K-Ryan does not seem to realize that incessantly informing people to keep on topic is just as annoying as their offtopic chitchat
<firecrotc1> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<freshburn> with the rest of the children
<freshburn> lol
<freshburn> !botbeer
<K-Ryan> gdiebel They are barely speaking English, and they aren't talking about Kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botbeer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> It's not the place for them
<freshburn> bots need beer too
<freshburn> kind of like geeks and love
<freshburn> they need it too
<K-Ryan> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<K-Ryan> That one makes me laugh =)
<firecrotc1> Heh
<freshburn> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<K-Ryan> And that one =)
<freshburn> lol mental health
<K-Ryan> I was about to post that one too
<freshburn> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<tobami> can someone help me getting Xephyr to run?
<K-Ryan> !Xephyr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xephyr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firecrotc1> !OSX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OSX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freshburn> !dialupsucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dialupsucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<freshburn> k im outa here
<Hawkwind> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<freshburn> cya l8tr
<K-Ryan> Cya
<K-Ryan> Hawkwind isn't that an oxymoron?
<tobami> ubotu: thanks but I already tried
<K-Ryan> "!botabuse"
<K-Ryan> Think about it
<Hawkwind> K-Ryan: No.  Please stop doing it in the channel and do it in pm if you wish to play
<freshburn> !abusebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abusebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> lol
<freshburn> !ilovethatbot
<K-Ryan> Sorry Hawkwind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ilovethatbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> freshburn: Enough!
<tobami> lol
<K-Ryan> "!mast" I'm not going to finish that one..
<tobami> I fell for it
<frojnd> I tried to sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<frojnd> and: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<frojnd> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<frojnd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1967/
<frojnd> what can I do to reconfigure x :S
<fr0sted> although i removed with adept_manager mythtv , i still see mythtv rests in my computer. like: /etc/rc6.d/K24mythtv-backend how can iremove everything that has to do with mythtv ?
<binks> off topc whats the name of that flm sommat like notralibra a funny one
<soulrider> hi
<paulcarpenter> notra libre?
<ninHer> hi soulrider
<soulrider> how can i find out what model my mobo is? i dont think i have the manual around
<paulcarpenter> mobo?
<soulrider> mother board
<firecrotc1> soulrider: open the case and look on the board itself
<w00t_sauce> I'm having some troule setting up a dock
<soulrider> firecrotc1: i cant find the model on it
<soulrider> i know its an intel board
<Hawkwind> soulrider: lspci might tell you, or lshw
<soulrider> hey Hawkwind
<soulrider> i just found the manual :P
<K-Ryan> lspci seems to work
<Hawkwind> Or read the manual 
<K-Ryan> for me anyway
<vit_> do you spanish?
<K-Ryan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<voicu> what is the Omirr port?
<soulrider> yeah Hawkwind im gonna read the manual now :P
<binks> aha nacho libre
<K-Ryan> ?
<wolfwalker> Are there no good trackers for ubuntu?
<K-Ryan> trackers?
<soulrider> wolfwalker: yes
<soulrider> on the official site there are torrents
<K-Ryan> Oh! Tracker!
<binks> yeah trackers india girls whoan tell whats shoes you had on days after you left
<binks> ;)
<wolfwalker> sigh
<wolfwalker> Wrong tracker binks
<wolfwalker> I mean audio trackers
<wolfwalker> Like, you load a sample of one note of a piano
<wolfwalker> And it can interpolate it into different keys
<wolfwalker> And you slot the keys in a "track"
<K-Ryan> That's neat
<wolfwalker> And you overlay other tracks for different instruments
<wolfwalker> Or chords of a piano or something
<wolfwalker> So no trackers for Linux?
<paulcarpenter> audacity?
<binks> sorry but again if its music you play you NEED fretsonfire
<wolfwalker> No, not Audacity. That's a recorder/editor
<wolfwalker> And a very good one
<binks> wolf you lost mee im tone deff
<wolfwalker> But to use it as a sequencer or tracker would be......... tedious at best
<Lynoure> wolfwalker: If you are a musician, I could need your help... May I /msg you?
<wolfwalker> Soitenly
<voicu> firestarter says i'm conected to someone but netstat doesn't show anything
<voicu> it on port 42101 which apparently is for ssh2 and that scares me
<voicu> how can i find out which process started the connection?
<frojnd> Experienced users can use any variant supported by the selected XKB layout.  If the xkeyboard-config package has been unpacked, seethe /etc/X11/xkb/symbols directory for the file corresponding to your selected layout for available variants.    I eneterd /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/si couse I an from slovenia... now I am in si file and what am I looking for?
<jdfellow> i am having an intermittent sound problem  please help yes i have read all the faqs etc.
<voicu> is the problem intermittent or the sound? :P
<jdfellow> and i have been running various distros of linux for a while with no sound problems except this one
<paulcarpenter> what type of sound problem?
<jdfellow> when i go to play an mp3 or listen to a stream using several audio apps the sound plays and halts then plays some more
<hbbk> hi
<hbbk> need some help please
<wolfwalker> jdfellow, that is because you are taxing your processor, probably
<wolfwalker> Go easy on the poor thing
<wolfwalker> Is not so easy for an older processor with little ram to handle a lot of audio programs at once.
<hbbk> I recentry upgraded from dapper to edgy and every thing seems ok except that my desktop is wider than my screen, that really annoying
<jdfellow> when i restart the computer the problem is gone do not know why it starts nor how to stop it using kde system guard am running alsa
<hbbk> there is no way to change that from kcontrol
<jdfellow> no not even close
<hbbk> thats the strangest thing
<Brandano> Nicely crowded in her. Anyone can guide me through relpacing grub with lilo in a kubuntu install? grub doesn't seem to like my hpt370 fakeraid controller
<jdfellow> my processor is plenty fast and i have 750 megs of memory
<hbbk> any clue please
<hbbk> ?
<wolfwalker> Ah
<wolfwalker> That's different then
<jdfellow> the problem goes away when i restart so what is going on?
<wolfwalker> What several audio programs, specifically, are you running at the same time?
<jdfellow> sometimes it seems to happen after i start firefox
<hbbk> nobody could help me ?
<jdfellow> but firefox was closed and there were no processes running in the background
<adaptr> I guess not
<jdfellow> hello hbbk
<hbbk> hello
<wolfwalker> There's no way to change the screen size?
<hbbk> not from kcontrol at least
<hbbk> I don't find where
<jdfellow> just a sec
<hbbk> and I don' really whant to hand edit xorg.conf
<MaxDamage``> hello to everyone :)
<jdfellow> try system settings from the menu
<hbbk> there is nothing about changind screen size
<jdfellow> then under Computer Administration Monitor and Display
<jdfellow> ah but there is
<me_> i cant install anything anymore... could anyone help me pls... i get this error everytimes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1970/
<jdfellow> hey Admiral can you help with my sound problem
<Renaldo> me_ apt-get -f install
<raeez> could somebody assist me with video playback issues?
<jdfellow> like what
<raeez> choppy video playback
<raeez> only in full screen mode though
<jdfellow> what player
<frojnd> Experienced users can use any variant supported by the selected XKB layout.  If the xkeyboard-config package has been unpacked, seethe /etc/X11/xkb/symbols directory for the file corresponding to your selected layout for available variants.    I eneterd /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/si couse I an from slovenia... now I am in si file and what am I looking for?
<raeez> every single one ive tried, from kaffiene through totem to mplayer
<mindspin> vlc?
<cj_> hi
<cj_> How would i disable Xwindows/Kde from running on startup?
<hbbk> I could not find any Computer Administration Monitor and Display ...
<raeez> vlc works great thanks
<raeez> is there any way i could get mplayer to work though?
<jdfellow> have tried mplayer using different settings for video such as x11 xv perhaps reinstalling accelerated graphic driver
<cj_> How would i disable Xwindows/Kde from running on startup? <<<< Any idea?
<blue|palm> I have experimented with the various video drivers (in mplayer) and i get error messages for all of them... i have installed and reinstalled the latest ati driver
<jdfellow> oh hbbk what are we going to do
<mindspin> cj- you can log in in different modes from the welcome screen
<blue|palm> mplayer actually makes the video quality look alot nicer than vlc :( pity its not working
<freshburn> does anyone use the HSF linuxant drivers?
<hbbk> sorry ?
<jdfellow> could you find the blue and green icon that says Computer Administration?
<jdfellow> and when you do ... there should be a heading for Monitor and Display
<hbbk> yes but no way to change resolution in it !!!
<me_> when i try this i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1971/
<freshburn> yeah i figured that much, well when someone does tell them to email me thier license.key
<freshburn> lol
<freshburn> this sucks
<jdfellow> so you are running kubuntu edgy correct so am i
<hbbk> yes
* wolfwalker has wandered off to search for a music tracker program for linux. He will return later with a whole new set of annoying newbie questions. You have Been Warned.............
<hbbk> I have no Monitor and Display
<jdfellow> do you have an icon for Monitor and Display?
<blue|palm> !aptfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue|palm> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<hbbk> no
<stdin> !adeptcrashfix
<frojnd> When in doubt, this value should be left blank.
<frojnd> Keyboard options:
<frojnd> and than its:
<frojnd>  lv3:ralt_switch_____
<frojnd> should I enter this or delite it and than press ok
<jdfellow> out of curiosity what icons are there listed under Computer Administration then?
<blue|palm> help!! i think my dpkg may be broken :(
<hbbk> in fact it is in french
<blue|palm> whenever i use apt-get to install something it crashes
<jdfellow> well i have a computer screen icon with an
<freshburn> bluepalm whats the error
<hbbk> I have 4 rows 'personal' 'behavior' 'computer admin' 'network' (kind of easy translations :-))
<jdfellow> X in it and this icon controls the monitor settings
<jdfellow> so what is listed under Computer Admin
<me_> so noone has any idea to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1971/
<hbbk> and I have no such icon nothing looking like managing screens
<hbbk> 'date' keyboard' sound printer ... thats all
<jdfellow> are there 6 icons ?
<hbbk> 4
<blue|palm> freshburn, it repeatedly complains about dependancy problems
<me_> the error was coused when i used this command: root@me-desktop:/home/me# apt-get -f install
<jdfellow> then you probably need to install nvidia drivers
<hbbk> already installed ...
<blue|palm> freshburn dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of speedbar:
<freshburn> me_ use the -f option
<jdfellow> or what ever drivers work w/ your system then it will probably put an icon in there
<freshburn> but its a no-takebacks kind of thing
<freshburn> i hope you have good backups
<jdfellow> don't be affraid of xorg  xorg is your friend
<blue|palm> xorg is evil with drivers
<freshburn> what exactly are you wanting to install?
<me_> the -f option? i used allready: apt-get -f install do u mean that?
<hbbk> root@hbbk:~# dpkg -l '*nvidia*' | grep ^i
<hbbk> ii  nvidia-glx             1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-10.1 NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<hbbk> ii  nvidia-kernel-common   20051028+1ubuntu7      NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<freshburn> bluepalm try using a package manager
<stdin> me_: there is a way to fix that, but apt can't do it
<freshburn> so it gets all dependancies
<blue|palm> well i tried to install kguitar first... that didnt work, then i tried OGRE, that didnt work, then i tried just plain upgrading...
<me_> and me neither
<jdfellow> driver installation can be tricky
<blue|palm> packagemanager like adept manager
<blue|palm> driver installation can be evil :(
<stdin> me_: you need to run "sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2006p-1_all.deb && sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<freshburn> i had the same kind of issues after screwing with my sources.lst you didnt screw with your sources.lst did you
<hbbk> it worked for me 2h before when I was under dapper
<jdfellow> read the tutorials on line will help very important to follow the directions to the letter
<freshburn> and stdin happened to be the one who helped me fix it so listen to what he/she says lol now thats timing
<blue|palm> didnt touch it
<tfault> Does anyone know how to resize a partition *backwards* without loosing data?
<stdin> freshburn: i'm a he thanks :P
<kkosmo> tfault
<kkosmo> that
<kkosmo> what i need
<freshburn> bluepalm i have no complaints with adept other than i touch things i shouldnt and it lets me
<jdfellow> anyway unless someone wants to tackle my intermittent sound glitches i am out of here
<kkosmo> excectly
<freshburn> yw
<blue|palm> lol
<hbbk> thnks for you help
<kkosmo> to resize a partiton witout loseing data
<jdfellow> wish you well
<blue|palm> stdin, could you help me? dpkg seems to be spitting errors at me whenever i try to update through apt or adept
<blue|palm> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<stdin> blue|palm: what's the errors you get ?
<me_> stdin: jeeeha ty very much now its working :)
<blue|palm> stdin: example... sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<freshburn> when i enter "administrator mode" to change things in system settings or when i open adept it used to ask me my password and now it doesnt, does anyone know why? and how to change it back?
<kkosmo> stdin
<tfault> Do you need to expand an partition to the free space before or after a partition?
<kkosmo> ?
<tfault> kkosmo?
<blue|palm> stdin: sorry, oops i meant this:
<blue|palm> dpkg: error processing eieio (--configure):
<blue|palm>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<kkosmo> ?
<kkosmo> tfault
<tfault> Do you need to expand an partition to the free space *before* or *after* a partition, kkosmo?
<kkosmo> i have a partiton and a free space
<stdin> blue|palm: that just tells me that there was a problem configuring the package
<kkosmo> and i want to add the free space
<freshburn> is the free space before or after the partition?
<kkosmo> to my partitoion
<freshburn> oh just use qtparted
<kkosmo> after
<blue|palm> lol thats the problem im getting
<freshburn> or gparted
<blue|palm> stdin: I cant run adept or apt...
<kkosmo> what changed
<kkosmo> ?
<stdin> blue|palm: yes, but there is more info that you aren't shoeing me :P
<blue|palm> stdin:
<blue|palm> dpkg: error processing eieio (--configure):
<blue|palm>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<blue|palm> oops sorry
<blue|palm> that was a mistake...
<stdin> blue|palm: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and give me the whole output on pastebin
<jdfellow> quit
<blue|palm> ok
<w00t_sauce> I'm having some troule setting up a dock
<freshburn> on which lake?
<freshburn> i like to fish
<freshburn> j/k
<freshburn> sorry it had to be done
<tfault> kkosmo: Can you show me the output of "fdisk -l /dev/[harddisk name] " (replace [harddisk name]  with something like hda, sdb..)?
<kkosmo> ok
<BluesKaj> we have ppl seting up icefishing shacks on the local lakes hered , ...finally  the freeze up is only 4 weeks late thei yr
<BluesKaj> this yr
<kkosmo> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40060403712 bytes
<kkosmo> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4870 cylinders
<kkosmo> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<kkosmo> 
<kkosmo>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<tfault> kkosmo: Put the output in a "paste-bin"!
<kkosmo> /dev/hda1               1        2358    18940603+  83  Linux
<kkosmo> /dev/hda2            2359        2435      618502+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<kkosmo> /dev/hda3            2436        4870    19559137+  83  Linux
<kkosmo> 
<Hawkwind> !paste | kkosmo
<ubotu> kkosmo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> kkosmo | pastebin!
<kkosmo> ooo
<kkosmo> ok
<tfault> kkosmo: What partition would you like to resize?
<kkosmo> i be ok
<kkosmo> i use
<kkosmo> qtparted
<tfault> kkosmo: Okay!
<BluesKaj> if the ubuntu-nl is too clogged up, use www.pastebin.ca
<blue|palm> stdin: http://pastebin.com/861599
<wilman> is there any way i can install java runtime on ubuntu edgy?
<wilman> java!
<wilman> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<stdin> blue|palm: holy c**p, you're in quite a mess there
<blue|palm> :(
<yeti_> salut tout le monde!
<blue|palm> stdin the only thing ive tinkered with was the driver for my radeon x1900
<yeti_> ahh c'est en train de me brouter la console qui veut rien savoir
<stdin> !fr | yeti_
<ubotu> yeti_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yeti_> sorry
<yeti_> thanks
<blue|palm> stdin: but my kubuntu installation is terrible... from day one already
<cyber-hazard> blue|palm: what speed did you burn kubuntu at?
<soulrider> i hope for feistry they make the installer better so that you can select packages and stuff
<blue|palm> stdin: 4x
<soulrider> cyber-hazard: that doesnt matter at all
<cyber-hazard> soulrider: amen to that
<blue|palm> stdin: onto a RW
<soulrider> it doesnt matter at what speed you burn a CD DVD or whatever
<cyber-hazard> soulrider: yeah, it does. if you burn it too quickly and the burn doesn't take as well as it should then the install can become wack. trust me, it's happened to me many times
<cyber-hazard> however, at x4, that's probably not the issue
<blue|palm> the cd behaved strangely, sometimes the livecd booted, but 8/10 it didnt, so i would keep restarting my pc until it did
<blue|palm> maybe thats why
<soulrider> what do you mean "doesnt take as well as it should"?
<blue|palm> errors
<blue|palm> blocks skipped
<soulrider> on the CD, when you boot
<soulrider> you can check it for defects
<cyber-hazard> soulrider: errors in the burn. sometimes the data doesn't get burned completely. incomplete blocks, etc
<blue|palm> yeah, but that too worked sometimes and sometimes it didnt
<blue|palm> lol
<soulrider> well, thats not because of the speed, its your burner :P
<kkosmo> s
<kkosmo> a
<cyber-hazard> soulrider: doesn't catch everything, though it does cause a lot
<cyber-hazard> soulrider: right, but regardless, if your burner is crap, a lot of times you can correct it by burning slower
<stdin> blue|palm: there is some problem with the pre-installation script of emacs21 that's causing all the errors there
<blue|palm> I constantly get an error when booting kubuntu from my hdd, that during the boot it gets stuck at the screen with blue 'kubuntu' text and a blue loading bar... even caps lock doesnt respond when it gets into that frozen state, so i have to constantly restart it and try again and again  to get it work
<blue|palm> so how do i remove emacs from my
<blue|palm> 'install' list
<blue|palm> or whatever
<blue|palm> :)
<soulrider> blue|palm: can you boot into safe mode ?
<blue|palm> yes
<blue|palm> that always works
<stdin> sudo apt-get --pure remove emacs21 could work
<blue|palm> and booting into xp also works
<soulrider> i would do
<soulrider> aptitude purge not apt-get --purge
<soulrider> sudo aptitude purge emacs21
<soulrider> blue|palm: was it allways like that or did it use to work ?
<blue|palm> from the time i installed it :(
<blue|palm> so always
<blue|palm> i had suse and xp before this
<blue|palm> there were no problems like this though
<steevc> I'm having trouble getting X running since installing a graphics card. It's an old MX400, so I installed the nvidia-glx-legacy driver. When I run startx I get an error about not being able to start ksmserver(?) then it goes back to the console. Only error I can see in the xorg log is about the security policy file. Any ideas?
<yeti_> do you know why I have this message : su: Authentication failure??
<blue|palm> souldrider: thanks, the purge worked
<yeti_> I have enter the good password
<kkosmo> stdin
<soulrider> blue|palm: i would suggest burning it again, on a CD-R not a RW (sometimes RW can be a POS)
<kkosmo> ??
<soulrider> and reinstalling
<cyber-hazard> i just wanna say, the fact that my iPod works out of the box on kubuntu is effing brilliant
<blue|palm> yeah, but i dloaded so much now that it would have all gone to a waste :( Ive got capped internet
<cyber-hazard> makes me so happy
<stdin> yeti_: use sudo not su
<blue|palm> cyber-hazard did you use amarok?
<sergio> #ubuntu-it
<kkosmo> somone can help me i have a problem i delete a partiton in cfdisk its show me that have free space from deleted partiton i am quit from the cfdisk and its show agein the partiton that i delete what i need to do ?
<yeti_> ok I'ill try
<soulrider> blue|palm: what kind of connection do you have ?
<stdin> kkosmo: you need to write the changes before you quit cfdisk
<kkosmo> ooo ok
<blue|palm> 4 Mbps dload 384k upload 10GB cap
<kkosmo> but its dont destroy
<kkosmo> my information
<kkosmo> on the
<cyber-hazard> blue|palm: yes I do
<kkosmo> hda1
<kkosmo> ?
<soulrider> oh, the cap sucks
<stdin> yeti_: the way to get a root shell is: sudo -i
<soulrider> blue|palm: do you still have the image on your hard drive or did you delete it ?
<blue|palm> I still have it, i wouldnt delete it
<soulrider> ahh
<frojnd> please help
<blue|palm> nice os :)
<soulrider> i would suggest doing this blue|palm
<blue|palm> wish it would work though
<dwidmann> blue|palm: that cap hurts almost as bad as mine
<blue|palm> lol, it sucks
<soulrider> heck the md5 sum, if its all good, burn it into a CD-R
<blue|palm> k
<soulrider> at a slower speed just in case
<blue|palm> is there no way i can save the stuff ive dloaded?
<kkosmo> stdin
<blue|palm> can i make my own cdr repository or something?
<soulrider> blue|palm: the programs you mean ?
<kkosmo> you mean to make the root user
<blue|palm> yeah
<kkosmo> to get root shell
<soulrider> sure you can :)
<mace__> hi what can i do here: kdesu: cannot connect to X serve
<blue|palm> Ive dloaded about 1 GB
<blue|palm> thats 10% of this month's cap
<soulrider> do you have a usb drive or something to put them in ?
<blue|palm> yes
<soulrider> great!
<stdin> kkosmo: no, you don't need to enable root to get a root shell
<blue|palm> ive got plenty of space. i just dont know how to do it
<soulrider> make sure it has enough space
<soulrider> and ill guide you through it
<kkosmo> oo ok
<blue|palm> k, that would be great!!!
<dwidmann> when burning, be sure to check "verify written data"
<kkosmo> damn how i can resize my partiton
<soulrider> blue|palm:  :)
<frojnd> I cant find for adi micro HorizSync and VertRefresh. I just know that monitor is crt and its 17"
<blue|palm> can you make your own apt repositories though?
<yeti_> yes!! it's the good command
<blue|palm> because that would be awesome!
<dwidmann> kkosmo: "sudo su -"
<soulrider> blue|palm: you can, i dont know how, but we can copy the debs in a way that when apt will try to download it, it will see they have already been downlaoded
<soulrider> so you dont have to worry
<blue|palm> ok, even better
<soulrider> ok
<stdin> kkosmo: "sudo -i" is the correct way
<soulrider> heres how it works
<blue|palm> where do all the apt-get programs go anyway?
<soulrider> wheny ou download an update or program or whatever
<mace__> what can i do here: kdesu: cannot connect to X serve
<soulrider> apt downlaods the deb package
<yeti_> but I haven't got the permition for install beryl :(
<blue|palm> yes
<soulrider> but it keeps it in a directory
<soulrider> what were gonna do is copy the debs
<dwidmann> sudo -i doesn't give you the whole root environment if I remember right
<kkosmo> i have problem i have free space and i want to add it to my partiton witout losing data how can i do this i download now the qtparted but how i can do that
<kkosmo> ?
<soulrider> and once youve reinstalled
<blue|palm> ok
<soulrider> copy them back
<blue|palm> that simple :)
<soulrider> so when it wants the updates it doesnt have to download it
<soulrider> yes, simple indeed
<blue|palm> just tell me where then?
<yeti_> it's a probleme
<stdin> mace__: how are you starting it ?
<soulrider> well, the files are stored in /var/apt/cache i believe, but io need to double check
<dwidmann> hmm, maybe it does
<mace__> stdin: "desu kate"
<mace__> kdesu
<stdin> mace__: are you are logged in as the normal user ?
<soulrider> blue|palm: sorry, theya re in /var/cache/apt/archives
<mace__> stdin: yes
<soulrider> just copy them to somewhere and after reinstalling just copy them back
<stdin> mace__: dose it work from the run dialogue ?
<blue|palm> lol, im new to linux (3 days) so whats the linux equivalent of windows' xcopy?
<soulrider> ahh
<soulrider> ok
<blue|palm> yes, im a new convert
<soulrider> where do you want to copy them to ?
<mace__> stdin:  yes its working
<kkosmo> stdin
<blue|palm> soulrider /media/sdb1/linux
<kkosmo> you see my other problem
<kkosmo> ?
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> youre gonna have to do
<soulrider> sudo cp /var/cache/apt/archives /media/sdb1/linux
<blue|palm> lol cp = copy
<blue|palm> im dumb :)
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> wait
<soulrider> hold on, im not too sure if thats gonna work
<blue|palm> ill try
<kkosmo> that work
<soulrider> im not too used to the CLI either
<kkosmo> cp work
<kkosmo> if you do
<soulrider> ok
<stdin> kkosmo: you have free space and you want to make a partition bigger ?
<kkosmo> cp /home/user/ss /home/user/sssla
<kkosmo> yes
<Kr4t05> Some recent upgrades have affected my stability, causing my system to crash to KDM randomly.
<kkosmo> stdin thats exectly what i want to do
<Kr4t05> Anyone else have this problem?
<mace__> stdin: hm perhaps i ve to configure the x-server?
<stdin> kkosmo: you can do that in qt/gparted , just choose to resize the partition
<kkosmo> but this option
<kkosmo> not enable
<kkosmo> i think its becouse
<stdin> mace__: what user are you logged in as, and what user name do you see in konsole
<kkosmo> i used now
<kkosmo> in this partiton
<stdin> kkosmo: you can't do ir while the system is booted, use the live cd
<blue|palm> hmm it is saying cp: omitting directory `/var/cache/apt/archives
<kkosmo> ok
<kkosmo> i try live cd
<soulrider> blue|palm: go tot he destination and see if theya re in there
<stdin> blue|palm: cp /var/cache/apt/archives/* /media/sdb1/linux
<kkosmo> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<kkosmo> i want
<kkosmo> somthing
<mace__> stdin: im logged in as "mace", not as root. mace@mace-laptop.de
<kkosmo> sec
<blue|palm> thanks stdin
<stdin> mace__: try closing konsole, and do the command again
<blue|palm> its busy
<blue|palm> thanks soulrider too
<natham> hi, i want to mount a usb drive at kubuntu but i cant, i cant find the device at /dev
<soulrider> blue|palm: its copying ?
<blue|palm> yes
<soulrider> natham: it should be /dev/sd something
<kkosmo> !custom-livecd
<soulrider> try sda1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom-livecd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> natham: what do you mean you can't find the device, what were you looking foe ?
<mace__> stdin: working :)
<blue|palm> wow thanks, you guys have saved me from redownloading 1.1 GB...
<natham> stdin i plug the device, and im want to know how to mount it
<soulrider> blue|palm: make sure it copied everything
<soulrider> just in case
<stdin> mace__: if you switch user, or even login twice as the same user, you won't be able to open a GUI
<soulrider> natham: didnt a window in KDE pop up ?
<mace__> stdin: ok, thanks
<natham> soulrider no it didnt
<soulrider> ok
<BluesKaj> natham, system menu/storage media..it should be listed
<soulrider> natham: do you have a location to mount it to ?
<stdin> natham: look in /var/log/messages, it should tell you in there
<soulrider> blue|palm: good luck reinstalling, and remember, ubuntu is better than suse :P
<natham> system menu /media i only got floppy
<natham> checking out messages
<natham> Jan 17 16:23:28 localhost kernel: [4294963.100000]  usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2Jan 17 16:23:28 localhost kernel: [4294963.195000]  scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devicesJan 17 16:23:28 localhost usb.agent[21402] :      usb-storage: already loadedJan 17 16:23:33 localhost kernel: [4294968.184000]  usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<blue|palm> hehe. in 3 days i agree...
<soulrider> blue|palm: i used suse and ubuntu is a lot better
<blue|palm> well i loved kubuntu... when it worked!
<soulrider> that Yast thing sucks, its slow and buggy
<soulrider> at leats it wa sin the version i tried
<blue|palm> apt is like  adream
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> just remember everyone at the IRc cna help you
<blue|palm> im serious
<soulrider> and the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org are grat
<soulrider> great*
<blue|palm> thanks again, i think im gna go burn that cd... Ive got both the amd64 versions and the 32 bit version (im running 32 bit) which should i go for?
<soulrider> 32 bit
<blue|palm> ok
<stdin> blue|palm: if you want flash and media support, you want 32bit :P
<blue|palm> oh, well definitely :)
<stdin> natham: what type of device is it ?
<anouk> hello
<blue|palm> thanks, im gna go back to windows :( and burn my cd's (i havent mounted my ntfs drive coz im too scared atm)
<stdin> blue|palm: linux (by default) has read only support for ntfs, so you can't do any damage :)
<blue|palm> Last thing, does anybody else have choppy video playback in mplayer in kubuntu in fullscreen?
<soulrider> blue|palm: i use VLC
<blue|palm> i have it too, but i prefer mplayer
<blue|palm> mplayer's post-processing looks better
<blue|palm> waaay better
<stdin> mplayer is  my favourite :)
<blue|palm> stdin did you get it working on kubuntu?
<Kr4t05> As I was saying before, I'm having X stability problems. If I so much as look at my computer cross-eyed, it keels over and spits me back out at the KDM login screen. The only problem that I could see would either be an xorg.conf error, or an upgrade that I performed last night.
<stdin> blue|palm: mplayer? yeah, I always use it
<dwidmann> mplayers post-processing is ffmpeg based ... so I assume xine and gstreamer and the like can take advantage of it too
<soulrider> Kr4t05: i suggest reconfiguring xorg and see if it fixes it
<soulrider> i upadted last night too and didnt have any issues
<stdin> Kr4t05: look at the log files too
<blue|palm> stdin i have a radeon x1900 and the latest driver installed yet i get slow and jerky playback in fullscreen? how?
<Kr4t05> stdin: Where are those, again?
<dwidmann> blue|palm: I know how ... ATI quality video drivers
<stdin> Kr4t05: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<blue|palm> lol
<blue|palm> dwidmann do you have a solution for me?
<stdin> blue|palm: you can try changing the video out to x11 or xv
<blue|palm> in mplayer? it didnt make a difference
<stdin> blue|palm: eg mplayer -vo x11 myfile.ogg
<Kr4t05> stdin: The last thing I see in there would be in regard to FreeFontPath or somesuch...
<dwidmann> blue|palm, no, not really
<stdin> Kr4t05: you want to look for lines with "(EE)"
<blue|palm> dwidmann nvidia actually work?
<dwidmann> very well, and delivers the same performance that it does on windows too
<vinboy> I have a custom kernel, how do I install nvidia-glx?
<andreasw> hi
<BTR> Hi, how can i connect to a wireless device that uses WPA-PSK? i only have open or shared as options
<blue|palm> dwidmann how does everybody else with an ati card survive then?
<blue|palm> !wigi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wigi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> vinboy: short answer, you don't
<HailandKill> okay, a series of things has just happened. The battery ran out on my laptop. That, or it went into standby, either way I had to turn the machine on again. Then, as it was booting.. the cat walks across it. Now, the track bad doesn't work. I've set the xorg.conf back to the an original backup, but nought...
<vinboy> stdin: really?
<blue|palm> BTR type !wifi and follow the URL
<BTR> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HailandKill> Could the cat seriously of broken my track pad?!
<stdin> vinboy: not with a custom kernel, no
<andreasw> vinboy: nvidia-glx is for the standard i386 kernel it won't work with a custom build kernel
<vinboy> stdin: ok thx. that is abit strange
<stdin> vinboy: you have to get the download from nvidia and compile it yourself
<vinboy> alright
<vinboy> thanks guys
<andreasw> you can also install nvidia-kernel-source
<vinboy> what is that?
<andreasw> and than build your own deb package from that source
<blue|palm> does anybody else here use an ati card?
<dwidmann> blue|palm, beats me. I decided it worth my investment to replace my ati card with an nvidia card
<blue|palm> woah
<blue|palm> thats extreme
<blue|palm> i cant, my ati driver is too expensive :(
<dwidmann> blue|palm, ati cards tend not to perform as well on linux, so much so that my old 6600gt would probably match the X1900 step for step in a linux environment
<BTR> blue|palm: There is nothing when i search for WPA-PSK in the wiki
<blue|palm> BTR It is there
<blue|palm> BTR :)
<blue|palm> BTR its directly on that page the !wifi URL gives you
<blue|palm> BTR just look for WPA, no WPA-PSK
<BTR> Ohh, ok:)
<stdin> WPA howto https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WifiDocs/KubuntuWPAHowTo <<<
<blue|palm> BTR :)
<blue|palm> BTR Or you can just follow that: )
<HailandKill> If I haven't touched the xorg.conf... why would my track pad suddenly stop working?
<BTR> thanks:)
<vinboy> cool, i got nvidia to work on my custom kernel
<HailandKill> The only thing I was doing was tyring to get a broadcom wireless device to work.. surely that would break the track pad...?
<andreasw> HailandKill: well Kubuntu has something a strange working hardware detection it also changed my xorg.conf
<dwidmann> vinboy, the easiest way would have been to use envy :)
<HailandKill> I've restored an old xorg.conf, but it hasn't seemed to have fixed it...
<vinboy> it wasn't any harder
<snikker> i've got an "DCOP error" when i click on i bluetooth in the kontrol center. how fix this?
<adjhskajhdskljsh> stdin
<adjhskajhdskljsh> ?
<adjhskajhdskljsh> its me kosmo
<stdin> adjhskajhdskljsh: yes?
<adjhskajhdskljsh> i am in the live cd
<adjhskajhdskljsh> and i cant
<adjhskajhdskljsh>  resize
<adjhskajhdskljsh> the partiton
<stdin> why now?
<adjhskajhdskljsh> the resize button is already hidding
<adaptr> !enter | adjhskajhdskljsh
<ubotu> adjhskajhdskljsh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HailandKill> Is there a way of automatically generating a new xorg.conf? I remeber getting X to make one automatically with Gentoo...
<adjhskajhdskljsh> stdin
<adjhskajhdskljsh> you have any idea
<adjhskajhdskljsh>  ?
<dwidmann> HailandKill: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HailandKill> thanks
<stdin> adjhskajhdskljsh: make sure all the partitions aren't mounted
<stdin> adjhskajhdskljsh: including the swap one
<doudoo> oslo
<dwidmann> Also, if qtparted is being a pain (like it frequently is) ... try parted in a konsole .. it's relatively easy to use
<adjhskajhdskljsh> stdin
<adjhskajhdskljsh> are not mounted
<doudoo> oslo
<doudoo> oslo
<doudoo> t la?
<oslo> doudooui
<doudoo> il remarche ton kopete?
<oslo> jarrive plus a chat sur kopete/msn je susi connect mais mes mess passe pas
<oslo> non
<claudio> I must create a daemon using kdevelop. This daemon must listen in a specified port. Where I can find a sample code and/or instruction to do that?
<doudoo> erreur 911
<oslo> remarche pas & toi ca marche ??
<doudoo> rien que le numero me fai paniquer !
<adjhskajhdskljsh> stdin
<adjhskajhdskljsh> more idea
<stdin> !fr | doudoo
<adjhskajhdskljsh> ?
<ubotu> doudoo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oslo> sorry all
<oslo> doudoo : join #kubuntu-fr or #oslo
<stdin> adjhskajhdskljsh: you can try with gparted
<stdin> adjhskajhdskljsh: qtparted can be buggy
<adjhskajhdskljsh> i install it on live cd
<dwidmann> parted isn't very difficult to use ... if you don't feel like downloading gparted
<adjhskajhdskljsh> gparted
<adjhskajhdskljsh> delete after i go out
<adjhskajhdskljsh> the live cd
<adjhskajhdskljsh> ritght
<adjhskajhdskljsh> ?
<adjhskajhdskljsh> right
<adjhskajhdskljsh> stdin
<adjhskajhdskljsh> in gparted
<adjhskajhdskljsh> i can go to resize
<adjhskajhdskljsh> button
<adjhskajhdskljsh> but i cant add a size
<adjhskajhdskljsh> to the partiton
<stdin> I haven't used g/qtparted in a while, I'm not an expert in it
<dwidmann> should be easy in parted ... start parted, type "resize #" (# being the partition #), give it the start point and end point and you'd be good to go
<BTR> Damn, i cant figure out how to install WPA, i tried to follow guide, but i just keep running my head against the wall
<HailandKill> Hmm... I boot off the live CD, and the mouse still doesn't work... Shit. As if the fecking cat broke it.
<dwidmann> HailAndKill: last mouse I had mysteriously stopped working one day ... had to get another one
<HailandKill> Well, this is laptop track pad...
<HailandKill> A little more difficult to get replaced.
<HailandKill> :(
<dwidmann> eeeeeeeeeeee
<dwidmann> when you said mouse I thought you meant, you know, a mouse :\
<HailandKill> yeah... understandable really.
<HailandKill> Guess I should start reading the warranty...
<Kr4t05> My X instability has yet to be solved.
<Kr4t05> Even on a clean xorg.conf, it still spits me out.
<HailandKill> Does it spit you out with anything helpful?
<HailandKill> Or does it just complain?
<Kr4t05> HailandKill: Nope, it just sends me back to the KDM without warning or consolance.
<Kr4t05> Methinks it may be a kernel issue.
<Kr4t05> If so, I'll install the latest generic and try that.
<stdin> what driver ate you using ?
<juano> Kr4t05: what seems to be the problem??
<stdin> (graphics)
<juano> hi dwidmann :)
<Kr4t05> stdin: nvidia beta. Now I'm kicking mysefl.
<Kr4t05> myself*
<stdin> Kr4t05: does the nv driver give you issues ?
<Kr4t05> stdin: Let me find out.
<bLaZeD> if it does change it to vesa for a temp solution
<Kr4t05> It's spits out many errors due to /dev/wacom
<bLaZeD> the nv driver causes some probs with my card.
<stdin> ignore the wacom errors
<Kr4t05> stdin: Then, something about font paths
<vinboy> how do I make konsole colorfull?
<stdin> Kr4t05: and ignore the font errors :P
<juano> vinboy: in konsole, go to settings -> configure konsole
<vinboy> thanks
<Kr4t05> stdin: After that, a large chunk headed with "Backtrace"
<juano> vinboy: then to schema
<stdin> vinboy: ^^ -> Schema :)
<MHobbit> When trying to boot from an Efty Edge CD, the menu screen shows up fine, but when I try to actually boot Kubuntu, I get a kernel panic error. I've checked the ISO's md5sum, and that matched, and the CD seemed to have burned fine.
<Kr4t05> stdin: Is there a console command to paste to pastebin?
<stdin> karmikaze: not without gpm, but the log will be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kr4t05> stdin: Drat... I was afraid of that...
<karmikaze> >_>
<stdin> heh, tab mismatch :)
<stdin> Kr4t05: you can got to "http://pastebin.ca/upload.php" in links to upload the file
<Kr4t05> stdin: mkay.
<[BTF] Chm0d> can anyone tell me if my fstab is correct?  this is a fresh install of ubuntu and it wont let me view contents of my DVD http://www.pastebin.ca/319956
<Kr4t05> stdin: vesa don't work, neither.
<Kr4t05> Methinks this problem goes beyond Xserver problems.
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: except for the / on "dev/hda" is missing, it looks ok
<[BTF] Chm0d> i cut taht out during the copy hehe
<[BTF] Chm0d> well i can access my cdrom from the desktop but not the dvd
<stdin> Kr4t05: maybe, I haven't had any issues with X, but I have an Intel GPU
<[BTF] Chm0d> this is what i get Unable to enter file:///media/cdrom1. You do not have access rights to this location.
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: what does "ls -ld /media/cdrom1" show ?(in konsole, and the 'l' is a 'L')
<[BTF] Chm0d> permission denied
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: did you do the exact command I showed, with the '-ld' ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> sorry missed a letter it says this drwx------ 6 400 401 2048 2005-09-16 20:34 /media/cdrom1
<wolfwalker> I require net assistance
<wolfwalker> When I try to run pppoeconf, it says it can't get the access concentrator to respond
<mhb> Hi everyone. It seems somehow the system fails to see my kwallet account now. Any way I can restore it?
<Kr4t05> stdin: I can't figure this out...
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: unmount it "sudo umount /media/cdrom1" then mount like "mount /media/cdrom1", then run the "ls" command again
<stdin> Kr4t05: I have no clue either
<[BTF] Chm0d> stdin: this is what i get drwx------ 6 400 401 2048 2005-09-16 20:34 /media/cdrom1
<stdin> that's a bit strange
<[BTF] Chm0d> got me
<[BTF] Chm0d> :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> its a fresh install
<stdin> why is it mounting as a user/group that don't even exist
<[BTF] Chm0d> dunno
<[BTF] Chm0d> whats the user/group you are talking about?
<stdin> the UID=400 and the GID=401
<[BTF] Chm0d> i dont understand that
<MaxDamage``> hey dudes
<MaxDamage``> again
<wolfwalker> Can anyone help me get online with my Linux computer?
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: UID = User ID and GID = Group ID
<[BTF] Chm0d> yea im looking at users and groups now
<[BTF] Chm0d> they are in the 100's
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: but they don't have names there, so the user and group haven't been created on your system
<[BTF] Chm0d> got me
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: try replacing  the line
<[BTF] Chm0d> to?
<stdin> "/dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0" with "/dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,uid=1000     0       0"
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<MaxDamage``> im having problems with my tv-out
<MaxDamage``> i start it through system settings
<MaxDamage``> i have the binary ATi Radeon drivers
<MaxDamage``> using ATi Radeon 9200 SE
<[BTF] Chm0d> stdin: do i need to do anything like reboot or restart anything?
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: no just unmount it "sudo umount /media/cdrom1" and remount it "mount /media/cdrom1"
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<[BTF] Chm0d> that worked thank you very much for the help
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: that's really more a workaround than a solution
<[BTF] Chm0d> ;O
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey it works
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: if there are any other users on the system, they won't be able to access it
<[BTF] Chm0d> nope its just me
<[BTF] Chm0d> so
<stdin> [BTF] Chm0d: then it's fine :P
<[BTF] Chm0d> :P
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty my friend
<stdin> no problem :)
<visik7> msn isn't working. I hope forever
<Kano32> hi, just tested the 2nd feisty beta, one big mistake is in the kde-systemsettings package
<Kano32> /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/system-settings-merge.menu
<Kano32> thats wrong position
<visik7> it's an alpha not a beta
<stdin> Kano32: 1st report as a bug, then for feisty support use #ubuntu+1
<MoRpHeUz> hi ! I'm trying to install madwifi-ng in edgy but I'm having problems...it says that this is inside restricted-modules but it's not..someone has any idea about this ?
<Kr4t05> stdin: vesa works.
<Kr4t05> I may try to reinstall my nvidia drivers to see if that fixes it.
<stdin> MoRpHeUz: the madwifi modules are in the restricted modules package
<stdin> Kr4t05: that may help, hope so anyway :)
<MoRpHeUz> stdin: I already installed the restricted modules package but madwifi-ng is not installed, just madwifi....and then my wifi card does not work
<MoRpHeUz> stdin: it's an atheros (macbook pro)
<stdin> madwifi-ng = madwifi
<stdin> afaik
<stdin> !info madwifi-tools
<ubotu> Package madwifi-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<MoRpHeUz> stdin: hhmm...but my wireless interface is not there...the atheros drivers are all up...looking for this stuff at google I found that I must load new_wlan_sta (that are all inside madwifi-ng but here I have just wlan_sta)
<MoRpHeUz> hhmm
<sleepy833> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree to install flash9 doesn't work, any idea why?
<sleepy833> says can't find package..is the name wrong onthe line?
<stdin> sleepy833: enable the multiverse and backports repositories
<malik_> a quick one..............whats wifi?
<malik_> !WiFi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stdin> malik_: wifi = wireless :P
<malik_> aah oki thanx
<HailandKill> Ok, with ubuntu to automatically start something I go to System|Preferences|Sessions|Startup Programs, where is this option in Kubuntu?
<malik_> can any one tell how to make firefox play wma files which are not embedded in external application like kaffeine?
<stdin> HailandKill: just make a link in ~/.kde/Autostart
<dwidmann> hailandkill, you can just create a *.desktop file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<stdin> can just be a symlink too
<HailandKill> ok, ta.
<juano> HailandKill: yes, try stdin and dwidmann suggestions
#kubuntu 2007-01-18
<stdin> malik_: choose "open with" -> "other" then point it to /usr/bin/kaffeine maybe
<malik_> can any one tell how to make firefox play wma files which are not embedded, to be played in external application like kaffeine?...........like i have a website when i click on the audio file there which is in wma format...........firefox starts to download it instead of playin it and no matter what i tried i am back to square one
<MaxDamage``> still got a tv-out problem, if anyone is willing to help.. he's welcome ;D
<malik_> stdin: i tried that but next time i try to play that file i have to go throught the whole thing again.......it doesnt remember the setting
<HailandKill> Isn't there a 'do this always' button to select?
<HailandKill> Or similar.
<K-Ryan> Hey hey!
* K-Ryan hears his echo.
* K-Ryan throws a rock.
<malik_> yes and fummy thing is that it comes back again but with that option selected but still asking for what do to wit that file
<malik_> may be problem is my FF coz i downloaded it from repos not from website?
<K-Ryan> Repos are usually ok for downloading from as long as you get all the packages needed.
<malik_> well i asked for FF and it brought another 3 lib*** packages with it
<K-Ryan> check it again but click details
<K-Ryan> it will open a page with the required packages at the bottom
<K-Ryan> make sure those are all installed
<HailandKill> Has anyone got the acer aspire 5050, and got the broadcom wireless working?...
<malik_> yes it did
<malik_> and i made alotta tweaks in abut:config so that it will play rtsp smil n other real player files
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, then I'm not sure malik_
<K-Ryan> Keep asking around though
<rich__> I get 'E: Couldn't find package to' when typing sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree to install flash9
<K-Ryan> has anyone typed in just "sudo apt-get" in the konsole?
<K-Ryan> the very last line says
<rich__> and multiverse and universe is enabled on everything..
<K-Ryan> "This APT has Super Cow Powers"
<K-Ryan> !cmatrix
<ubotu> cmatrix: Console Matrix simulates the display from "The Matrix". In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-2 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<malik_> it plays them just fine now and also all the embedded streams of wma files but when i try that particular site instead of streamin it it starts to download n then plays it
<dwidmann> rich__ flashplugin-nonfree for flash9 should be in the multiverse backports repository, I think.
<K-Ryan> dwidmann do you know how to open up the package cmatrix
<K-Ryan> through the console i guess
<K-Ryan> makes the matrix show in your terminal
<K-Ryan> *konsole
<rich__> how can I check if I installed java correctly
<K-Ryan> Try running a java app thing
<dwidmann> cmatrix? Never heard of it
<K-Ryan> !cmatrix
<ubotu> cmatrix: Console Matrix simulates the display from "The Matrix". In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-2 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<K-Ryan> I already installed it, but how would i go about opening it in konsole?
<steel_lady> anybody here to help me with kopete?
<K-Ryan> What's wrong?
<steel_lady> lately every day something happens with my connection to msn. I see my contact from msn that are online but I can't comunicate with them. for ICQ it works
<K-Ryan> have you tried it in another program?
<steel_lady> I never had the problem while I was using msn on win
<stdin> K-Ryan: you want to see what apt's super cow powers are ?
<K-Ryan> are you sure its configured correctly?
<dwidmann> I've never heard of anything like that happening before ... I get random disconnects though ... probably related to my internet connection.
<rich__> stdin, all my multiverse and universe things are enabled, what do I do?
<K-Ryan> dwidmann, they're called clouds =P
<steel_lady> yes I am sure, I am using it then suddenly it doesn't work any more
<K-Ryan> But still works with ICQ you said, so it's not a program issue
<dwidmann> hahaha, that's true, actually.
<K-Ryan> Unless it only affects the MSN part
<steel_lady> I try to send a message and it tries and after a couple of mins says it can not send the message
<K-Ryan> dwidmann =P
<stdin> rich__: post your sources.list file to pastebin
<K-Ryan> steel_lady have you tried sending yourself a message?
<steel_lady> how can I send a message to myself?
<stdin> K-Ryan: run this in Konsole "apt-get moo"
<K-Ryan> Not sure if you can with MSN
<K-Ryan> But you can with AIM, it's a good way to test if you are connected to the servers and everything
<K-Ryan> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steel_lady> I dpn't think so
<K-Ryan> HAHAHAHAHAH!
<K-Ryan> Nice one stdin
<stdin> K-Ryan: that's the super cow power :)
<steel_lady> I am connected somehow because I see correctly who is online and their status
<K-Ryan> steel_lady can they message you?
<steel_lady> I don't know
<dwidmann> aptitude moo, aptitude moo -v, aptitude moo -vv, aptitude moo -vvv, aptitude moo -vvvv, aptitude moo -vvvvv
<steel_lady> how can I tell them to try?
<rich__> ok brb, have to reboot
<stdin> dwidmann: yeah, I've done that too :P
<steel_lady> I tried to restart the program
<K-Ryan> dwidmann what did I just win?
<K-Ryan> It looks like... a rock?
<dwidmann> a warm fuzzy feeling =P
<stdin> K-Ryan: add another "v" :P
<K-Ryan> lmao
<stdin> that's why you should use open source software :)
<bomber> steel_lady: you may have a firewall running
<K-Ryan> hidden cows being eaten by snakes of course!
<K-Ryan> now how do i get this cmatrix running... =(
<K-Ryan> got it!
<K-Ryan> sudo cmatrix
<rich__> !pastebin
<steel_lady> I have ADSL router
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> K-Ryan: you don't need sudo
<K-Ryan> uhh, are you sure?
<bomber> well in kubuntu
<steel_lady> but how can it work one moment and then stop?
<K-Ryan> Yeah, I don't..
<stdin> K-Ryan: also open konsole in full screen with it running :)
<K-Ryan> But hey I still got it =)
<bomber> true
<K-Ryan> Yeah I did
<rich__> stdin, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1991/
<K-Ryan> well, maximized
<K-Ryan> Not really full screen...
<K-Ryan> now full screen =)
<K-Ryan> it's like a background
<stdin> heh, yeah
<MaxDamage``> !cmatrix
<ubotu> cmatrix: Console Matrix simulates the display from "The Matrix". In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-2 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<rich__> is my sources.list look ok?
<juano> steel_lady: what seems to be the problem?
<MaxDamage``> great :P
<steel_lady> The following message has not been sent correctly  (Impossible to establish the connection):
<stdin> rich__: looks fine
<K-Ryan> dwidmann, "sudo apt-get install cmatrix && cmatrix"
<stdin> rich__: try "sudo apt-get update"
<HailandKill> ...Right, I have a dream. I have dream that it won't be brain ache to makes wireless connections with laptops a brain ache. I'm going to make a company that designs laptops that WILL work with linux out of box, no problem.
<bomber> steel_lady: have you tried any other programs to connect to msn
<HailandKill> *second brain ache = work
<K-Ryan> Yeah! Go HailandKill
<snikker> i've got an "DCOP error" when i click on the bluetooth icon in the kontrol center. how fix this?
<steel_lady> no, I can try to connect from my PDA
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, there are also two nice matrix screensavers
<K-Ryan> Don't want a screensaver
<K-Ryan> I like it blank =P
<K-Ryan> Quick to goto, quick to get out off
<rich__> I keep getting this message when trying to enter a program 'E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?'
<bomber> i dont really use it but im looking in synaptic and i see a few different programs
<dwidmann> I just let my monitor turn off
<MaxDamage``> steel_lady: try gaim internet messenger
<K-Ryan> If I'
<MaxDamage``> i think it's the most stable :/
<MaxDamage``> for me at least
<K-Ryan> *If I'm going to be away from my computer for 10+minutes and I know, I'll turn it off
<steel_lady> icq works with kopete well
<rich__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dwidmann> steel_lady, if you'd be interested in having something more like msn for win, try amsn
<bomber> rich__:  make sure you dont have adept running at the same time your trying to use apt
<Minataku> I don't let ANYTHING turn off
<Minataku> Well, on my laptop, anyway
<steel_lady> so, amsn has more advanced features?
<Minataku> Otherwise it's only the monitor and only to sleep mode
<juano> steel_lady: there are problems with msn, ive heard some people in the last couple of minutes that cant login
<rich__> I can't open adept at all
<rich__> keeps saying it
<rich__> I have no other process running
<dwidmann> steel_lady: I'm not sure, I've never used it.
<steel_lady> I just logged in from PDA
<Minataku> rich__: The last time you were using it, did it crash or close improperly?
<dwidmann> I just hear lots of things
<rich__> my computer froze on a reboot
<stdin> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<juano> steel_lady: amsn 0.96 is good
<MaxDamage``> steel_lady: icq works well with me too on kopete
<Minataku> rich__: Hm... I don't think that would do it, but there's the solution more or less
<Minataku> lol
<endo602> Hello.
<juano> steel_lady: google alvaros amsn
<MaxDamage``> just msn keeps c#$@ping up
<Minataku> What stdin made ubotu tell you
<endo602> Can someone help me with a video card isse?
<stdin> rich__: try running "udo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Minataku> endo602: Ooooh, is it "Video Card Illustrated" Swimsuit Issue?
<Minataku> j/k, what's up?
<endo602> I installed nvidia drivers like instucted from HOWTO from ubuntu documentation
<juano> steel_lady: http://amsn-project.net/features.php there is an amsn 0.96 distro independent installation package
<endo602> but now i get an error from xorg.
<Minataku> What error?
<dwidmann> what error endo602?
<endo602> fatal server error
<steel_lady> why can't I instal it through synaptic package manager?
<endo602> no screens found
<juano> endo602: try searching where it sais Driver  "nv", and change that to "nvidia"
<endo602> says nvidia
<endo602> in xorg
<dwidmann> endo602, there is definitely more to that error thatn what you're saying
<juano> steel_lady: youll get 0.95.. but its poor for webcam and other stuff
<dwidmann> It's like stored in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something like that
<MaxDamage``> oh.. xorg.conf
<juano> steel_lady: 0.96 works very good
<endo602> dwidman
<endo602> there is
* stdin is out
<MaxDamage``> this file should be edited with great care!
<endo602> Let me continue
<endo602> it also says
<MaxDamage``> okay...
<adjhskajhdskljsh> i have some problem the problem is i am in the live cd and i want to resize some partiton in my computer but in gparted the resize button is good but dont give to do more size to the partiton how can i resize it anyway
<steel_lady> shit and why they didn't include a good one to the package?
<endo602> Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dwidmann> a good what, steel_lady?
<endo602> failed to load module "glx"
<juano> steel_lady: dunno.. :P. its very easy from the package i told you on http://amsn-project.net/features.php
<juano> steel_lady: though you need to do sudo apt-get install tcl8.4 first
<dwidmann> endo602, you would't mind pasting your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for me would you?
<endo602> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<rich__> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree to install flash9 still doesn't work
<Minataku> Heh, if you're ever editing an important file and you're afraid you'll screw it up, open a terminal (if you're not editing it from one already), go to the folder it's located and type "cp <filename> <filename>.backup"; In the event you DO screw it up, you can restore the old file with "cp <filename>.backup <filename>"
<Minataku> (That would make a good bot tip)
<steel_lady> juano i DID IT WITH SUDO
<steel_lady> I don't see where is the download link
<K-Ryan> hey guys
<K-Ryan> if anyone is looking for a game
<K-Ryan> get stratagus
<Kr4t05> stdin: I think I may have been a simple problem of me updating the kernel and not realizing it.
<K-Ryan> its like starcraft and great
<Kr4t05> Hence, my drivers broke and left me cursing at my monitors.
<endo602> dwidmann you there?
<endo602> can i paste it into a pastebin?
<dwidmann> oops, yep, I'm here
<dwidmann> Yes you can
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !seen genii
<ubotu> I last saw genii (n=chatzill@204-225-123-158.xdsl.convoke.net) 22h 39m 58s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<endo602> any luck
<endo602> ?
<dwidmann> h
<dwidmann> what with?
<codyt> yawn
<endo602> with finding something from my xorg?
<endo602> i pasted it in pastebin
<dwidmann> I think you forgot to paste the link?
<endo602>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1993/
<endo602> [18:54]  <endo602> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1993/
<rodrigo> hola
<Minataku> !es | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Minataku> :)
<HailandKill> Today's been one giant step back... try to sort out the wireless connection and all I've managed to do is break my track bap =/
<codyt> You are registered Linux user number 439863.
<HailandKill> ..see, I'm even spelling bad bap...
<HailandKill> And I meant then to say pad
<HailandKill> oh dear
<rich__> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<endo602> any luck
<jager> ok i can't figure it out
<jager> what do i have to do to get edgy to jhave sound with flash 9?
<jager> this is a dist-upgrade
<endo602> dwidmann  you see it?
* dwidmann is back
<dwidmann> I went down for dinner, I'm pulling it up now
<endo602> cool
<endo602> what is the compand to instal a .deb file?
<hatta> dpkg -i package.deb
<Morbo> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dwidmann> Hmm, it looks alright to me, endo602
<Morbo> Nice topic :)
<dwidmann> topic?
<Morbo> er, sorry
<Morbo> Thought I was typing in -offtopic :)
<iankesterhaney> how can i get debug info from dpkg, it keeps saying i should pipe the output but says the same with the pipe
<matias> hola ?
<LeeJunFan> do java popups work in outlook express html e-mails? I've got some spammers e-mail addy's I'm wanting to reply to in a bad way to do some nasty stuff to them. hehe
<HYeahMFr> i would not think so
<HYeahMFr> its worth a try
<K-Ryan> matias, hablas espanol?
<matias> yo si :o
<K-Ryan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<matias> gracias :o
<K-Ryan> de nada
<malik_> whats the plugin for viewing pdf files in firefox?
<K-Ryan> did you search pdf in the extension area?
<jager> kpdf?
<K-Ryan> jager he wants the one for Firefox
<K-Ryan> not Kubuntu
<malik_> i have kpdf but firefox is not using it
<malik_> i am using kubuntu
<malik_> edgy 6.10
<rich__> how to I completely unuinstall  flashplugin-nonfree and sun-java5-jre so I can re-install them?
<CVirus> malik_: Firefox doesn't use Kaprts so it can't run Kpdf
<CVirus> malik_: you need an embedded viewer ?
<K-Ryan> CVirus we know, he wants to know the plugin for FireFox
<K-Ryan> *the name of the plugin for Firefox
<K-Ryan> I'd get it for you but I don't have Firefox installed atm
<malik_> CVirus: yes embedded with wich i can sometime edit it too like i can in konqi and kpdf?
<malik_> but if thats not possible then i ll settle with just viewer
<malik_> :)
<aphex_twin> q: I need the postgresql 8.2 packages from http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.2/ but I'm not sure what the line should look like in my sources.list
<CVirus> malik_: check this https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/636/
<CVirus> bbl
<K-Ryan> anyone know if xcruise needs opengl?
<dwidmann> k-ryan: well, it's a 3d app, so it's a likely possibility, try it and see if it performs (or not) and you'll know
<K-Ryan> Yeah, that's what I figured I'd try.
<K-Ryan> It's not in the required packages so I don't think it needs it.
<K-Ryan> I'm finally starting to get everything down right.
<K-Ryan> dwidmann it doesn;t
<K-Ryan> *doesn't
<K-Ryan> But it sure is neat, take a quick look at it
<jontec> #apache
<dwidmann> whoooaaaaaaaaa
<dwidmann> that is neat!
<K-Ryan> i know right?
<dwidmann> Very nice stuff :) I'll have to show that to people
<iron> i am real new with linux where can i find streamtuner (internet radio thingy)
<K-Ryan> You can use Amarok for internet radio
<K-Ryan> Just need the extracodecs
<K-Ryan> !lib-extracodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lib-extracodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> vlc works for internet radio too, as does kaffeine
<K-Ryan> hrmm, can't remember the name of it
<DrNickRiviera> i just upgraded to edgy eft using apt-get and while running dist-upgrade i got a lot of messages like this: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<K-Ryan> But Amarok comes with a bunch of cool radio stations =)
* K-Ryan is listening to PureDJ
<DrNickRiviera> but then this follows: perl: warning: Setting locale failed., does that mean it's ok?
<DrNickRiviera> am a bit unsure whether there have been any big problems or not
<K-Ryan> DrNickRiviera, I had the same thing and I'm running Edgy fine
<DrNickRiviera> ok :)
<K-Ryan> Just afterward be sure to run apt-get dist-upgrade
<K-Ryan> and something else... what was it dwidmann?
<dwidmann> I must thank those amarok stations though ... the digitally imported ones pointed me at a decent web host :)
<K-Ryan> Hmm?
<K-Ryan> di.fm?
<K-Ryan> I've been listening to them for a while now
<DrNickRiviera> i got those messages while running dist-upgrade
<K-Ryan> A game I played actually had the stations from them coded into the game
<K-Ryan> DrNickRiviera, hold on one sec
<K-Ryan> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<K-Ryan> Let me check what the two things were
<rich__> can someone give me a web site to see if I installed java correctly?
<K-Ryan> rich__ the java website usually has java apps running
<K-Ryan> DrNickRiviera it seems that should do it, I had the locale error things but it still worked for me.
<K-Ryan> However if you have trouble you can boot from your live cd(im assuming you have one) and come back on here and ask someone more experienced
<K-Ryan> dwidmann have you done anything with programming/coding?
<K-Ryan> (im asking you because you seem to be very helpful)
<DrNickRiviera> ok, thanks for you help K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> Your welcome DrNickRiviera
<rich__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rich__> I get this error when installing flashplugin-non free http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1994/
<K-Ryan> hold on rich__ im taking al ook
<K-Ryan> *a look
<dwidmann>  K-Ryan: a bit
<dwidmann> looking to do more, but I've just not got around to it yet
<K-Ryan> okay then, could I use the package sec to create a program to do a kind of math equation for me?
<K-Ryan> it just caught my eye
<K-Ryan> and thought "could start here if it does what I think it does"
<dwidmann> Well, I can, but I'd need to see the equation first or something?
<php-freak>  hey guys how do I compile curl with linux, I've downloaded libcurl, and curl, but php it still saying undefinec call to function curl?
<K-Ryan> rich__ in adept_manager search flashplugin-nonfree then click details, check to make sure all of the required packages are installed
<K-Ryan> dwidmann, I was thinking about trying to do it myself =P
<dwidmann> k-ryan
<endo602> dwidmann i did it
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/toc/index.html
<php-freak>  hey guys how do I compile curl with linux, I've downloaded libcurl, and curl, but php it still saying undefinec call to function curl?
<dwidmann> php-freak, you could try apt-build
<php-freak> yea
<php-freak> have you done it before?
<FFForever> where do i move the java 6 bin file?
<dwidmann> I've never used apt-build ... I usually just either ./configure && make && sudo make install, or fakeroot debian/rules binary ...
<dwidmann> FFForever, you need to execute it
<FFForever> when i execute it, it extracted it to my desktop (lol)
<dwidmann> chmod +x something.bin && sh something.bin
<FFForever> where does java install?
<php-freak> ahhh
<K-Ryan> dwidmann should i go with debian python?
<dwidmann> FFForever: it exctracted it, but you move the extracted stuff somewhere else ...
<FFForever> where?
<dwidmann> k-ryan: you should already have python installed
<rich__> is it ok to install flash and java from adept manager?
<K-Ryan> oh =)
<K-Ryan> then how do i open it dwidmann, whats the package name?
<php-freak> is apt-get the same as the adept package gui manager?
<K-Ryan> yes php-freak
<yappo_> can some one tell me how to install mplayer on ubuntu so I can watch quicktime trailers
<yappo_> I am a newbie
<K-Ryan> yappo_ try going to your terminal
<HymnToLife> yappo_, from within websites ?
<K-Ryan> type "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<php-freak> how do i get curl
<yappo_> it didn't work when I entered that text in terminal
<K-Ryan> what did it say?
<dwidmann> k-ryan: pull up a terminal, type in python, you'll get your python shell
<yappo_> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<yappo_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<yappo_> is only available from another source
<yappo_> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<kubuntu_noob> can anyone help with Kubuntu OSX networking???
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, yappo_ you haven't enabled your repositories have you?
<yappo_> what is the problem
<yappo_> what is that?
<K-Ryan> Then you haven't ;)
<yappo_> How do I enable them
<dwidmann> !multiverse | yappo_
<ubotu> yappo_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kubuntu_noob> is there anyway to share files from an
<K-Ryan> yappo_ are you running Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<yappo_> ubuntu
<kubuntu_noob> OSx system with Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Then try #ubuntu
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure what the package manager is for Ubuntu
<kubuntu_noob> can anyone help with Kubuntu OSX networking???
<yappo_> I found where I can enable it
<yappo_> its just updating the package information
<yappo_> after I enabled the repositories
<endo602> what is the difference between binding folders and linking them?
<K-Ryan> Okay, in your package manager
<K-Ryan> search mplayer
<K-Ryan> it should come up, click it, install it
<K-Ryan> That simple
<K-Ryan> Well click "request install" then "apply updates"
<kubuntu_noob> can anyone help with Kubuntu OSX networking???
<yappo_> oh okay thanks
<endo602> what is the diff btw linking and binding directories
<dwidmann> I know nothing about osx networking ... doesn't it use zeroconf or something?
<K-Ryan> You're welcome yappo_ let me know if it doesn't work.
<K-Ryan> dwdimann i can't type in this thing it tells me to type in
<GM_Debian> kubuntu_noob: what do you want to do?
<rich__> I tried downloading java and flash from Adept and I used terminal also, I can't believe this isn't working
<K-Ryan> I'm on this page"/usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/getting_to_know_python/index.html"
<kubuntu_noob> i would like to access my mac via my kubuntu system to retireve some filess that i had backed up from my move from winblows
<dwidmann> endo602, I've never heard of binding directories ... as per linking, there are two types of links. There are links, and there are symbolic links ...
<GM_Debian> kubuntu_noob: just make an nfs share on the osx box then
<GM_Debian> kubuntu_noob: apart from that its straight tcp/ip networking
<endo602> whats the diffreence?
<dwidmann> Hmm, as per binding, you can bind one directory to another with the mount command .... mount --bind first second
<endo602> yeah what is the diff
<jager> apt-get autoremove
<endo602> i want to make an equivalent of a shortcut
<kubuntu_noob> is it possible to use a similar setup as i had with my winblows sytem? i.e. samba?
<dwidmann> symbolic link is followable ... hard link is seen as just a file with some text in it
<jager> oops
<yappo_> does anyone know how to get flash 9 media to work on ubuntu
<GM_Debian> kubuntu_noob: you can, but why would you use win networking on two unix boxes
<endo602> dwidmann what is the command for symbollic link
<K-Ryan> So guys, how long do you think it will take the Linux community to build a Vista compatability program?
<K-Ryan> Just out of curiosity
<jager> compatible with what?
<FFForever> anyone going to help me?
<dwidmann> ln -s originalfile [newfile] 
<K-Ryan> Iunno, isn't Vista supposed to change a lot of things?
<jager> as far as i could tell vista used the same sort of networking as xp
<jager> samba shares worked as expected
<jager> filesystem is still ntfs i believe, and r/w ntfs is working fine
<K-Ryan> Just curious
<kubuntu_noob> i also have a winblows system on the workgroup
<codyt> do you still have to defrag vista?
<K-Ryan> I'm probably not going to get Vista unless I get a new computer that has it as default OS
<dwidmann> for example, if you're in /home/bob, and you type ln -s /usr/bin/blah, it will create a link to /usr/bin/blah in /home/bob. Another example: if you're in, lets say, /, and you ln -s /usr/bin/blah /usr/local/bin/blah, it will create a link to /usr/bin/blah in /usr/local/bin, with name blah
<jager> most of what changed in vista was content protection and drm, as far as i can tell
<K-Ryan> **I'm not
<jager> i'll never run vista if i can avoid it
<K-Ryan> DRM?
<jager> digital rights management, they  call it
<K-Ryan> Ah
<codyt> I'll never get vista, I'd never buy a computer with it installed.
<GM_Debian> a sym link is just a pointer, with a hard link both the file and link share the same inode
<jager> digital restrictions management if you want to be stallmanistic about it
<codyt> only way I'd get vista, is if someone handed me a box with it installed, for free.
<K-Ryan> Why wouldn't you buy a comp that already had it?
<dwidmann> codyt, better be learning how to build one then, if you haven't already ;)
<K-Ryan> It's not like you can't put Linux on it
<jager> because it adds to the cost of the  machine
<codyt> dwidmann, exactly. (:
<K-Ryan> Oh yeah...
<dwidmann> Because you're paying for the operating system whether it's on the invoice or not
<jager> vista even for oems is a chunk of change
<yappo_> <k-ryan> mplayer has installed but when I went ot the quicktime site through mozilla it would play the movie trailer, can you tell me how to get the plugin for mozilla
<jager> that they pass along to you
<RadiantFire> does anyone know how to active that s-video output on an intel 945GM videocard?
<matthew_> hiya every1
<yappo_> so mplayer will play them
<codyt> K-Ryan, why pay the extra $199+ for Vista?
<K-Ryan> yappo_ I can't get quickplayer working for mozilla even on Winblows lol, sorry
<jager> exactly codyt
<jager> and at retail it's even more
<jager> http://badvista.fsf.org/
<dwidmann> OEMs manage to get a steep discount, but even so, it's still gonna cost 'em
<jager> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/en/node
<kubuntu_noob> in konqueror can i specify a user name and password for loging into a networked computer?
<canllaith> Does anyone know how I can get back the normal KDE control panel module to configure my display? The kubuntu one that comes with guidance is forcing me to 1024x768 and that is *not* the native resolution of my display. Works just fine under Gnome and under KDE on every other distribution.
<GM_Debian> please, no rms spam
<codyt> still costs something, and every bit of cost is factored into margin.
<jager> and you should read this: http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html
<canllaith> kubuntu_noob: you can make it username:password@hostname in the addressbar
<dwidmann> rms != spam
<canllaith> With the protocol infront of course.. so smb: or ftp: etc
<php-freak> hey guys how do i get curl through the ap-get?
<canllaith> smb:/user:password@host etc
<jager> and links to educational resources != spam either
<GM_Debian> real educational
<canllaith> Display, anyone? 1024x768 is starting to get pretty wearing.....
<K-Ryan> The Windows community will wear away even faster now.
<dsmith> heh
<K-Ryan> Sadly not everyone will completely switch over
<K-Ryan> Due to the whole "It's always been here and that's what we're used to." thing
<dsmith> oh well such that it be, I have had 5-6 ppl ask me today about VIsta
<dwidmann> sadly most won't switch over at all :(
<dsmith> I turned them all onto Ubuntu
<yappo_> how can I watch quicktime movie trailers with firefox
<yappo_> ?
<K-Ryan> Nice dsmith
<dsmith> i fired up another laptop
<dsmith> and gave it tothem to play with
<K-Ryan> yappo+ have you tried the extension area of firefox?
<dsmith> yappo...automatix
<jager> did you look at the last link?  it's an extremely compelling case that almost all of what is new in vista isn't designed to benefit the end user at all
<GM_Debian> canllaith: you can type kcontrol in a console
<K-Ryan> jager someone gave me that the other day
<K-Ryan> I know that Vista is bad =P
<dsmith> Jager: peter gibson did a nice audio presentation about it
<jager> i heard that the other day
<jager> good stuff
<dsmith> im like....well
<dsmith> I better learn this ubuntu thing
<dsmith> vista looking like crapp
<matthew_> looks like i will be dual booting vista and kubuntu
<dwidmann> they talk like vista is more secure ... it isn't.
<dsmith> more secure then what?
<dsmith> lol
<dwidmann> than previous versions of itself.
<matthew_> but that aint hard :D
<K-Ryan> Vista is like a downgrade of XP
<dwidmann> Indeed.
<K-Ryan> Except for a shiny interface
<K-Ryan> But who needs a shiny interface? Linux users can make their own shiny interface!
<dwidmann> guarenteed to run slower and waste more memory.
<matthew_> which needs pratically a brand spanking new computer to use anyway
<dsmith> im like today, why would our ofice ever upgrade/downgrade to vista. What benefit would it give to us??
<FFForever> is there a java 6 deb?
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: heard of Beryl?
<dsmith> and we wuld have to use all new pc's
<matthew_> they recommend 2gb ram!
<dsmith> i am pushing everyone to thin cleints via Citrix
<dwidmann> FFForever, yes ... I forget where I got it though
<dsmith> *clients
<K-Ryan> Yes dwidmann, but I'm too lazy to get my monitor sync values to setup opengl correctly.
<yappo_> I had ubuntu a while agp ago and this guy put this player which would automatically play the media
<yappo_> from firefox
<K-Ryan> So I have a nice theme going for me right now.
<dwidmann> Umm, FFForever, google for looking glass 3d ... they have java 6 debs there
<dsmith> im afraid to screw with my vid settings
<K-Ryan> its on http://www.kde-look.org   it's called future cyber punk i think
<dsmith> I have to reload my backup config file
<K-Ryan> Its great
<K-Ryan> this one! http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=50416
<K-Ryan> Matches my background too
<K-Ryan> See? http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/1618/snapshot1sp1.jpg
<Kr4t05> Hrm, I have to give my computer some credit. It's not a peice of junk, yet.
<K-Ryan> As long as you don't run Vista it won't seem like that =P
<Kr4t05> I'm converting 2 AVI files to Ogg Theora at the same time, and I can still do other things.
<rich__> I have flash following directions from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash....
<rich__> but adept and konsole didnt work :(
<FFForever> i still cant find it :/, i found project looking glass thoe
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, guys could I install Kubuntu to my external hard drive? it's permanantly formatted fat32 but could i just install it on there and use a floppy for boot?
<jager> i can't get sound in flash for the life of me
<canllaith> GM_Debian: No no, I mean the actual control centre module has been removed
<canllaith> and replaced with a kubuntu one
<WiZarD-X> i'm attempting to install amarok, but it is not recognizing that i already have mysql-common loaded. can anyone offer any help on this?
<GM_Debian> got sidetracked, but whoever was asking about qt in mozilla, the package is mplayerplug-in, you'll need to add a restricted format repo to get it, and the codecs
<canllaith> Not the application that embeds the modules.
<canllaith> The actual module itself
<rich__> how do I install java5 on kubuntu
<RadiantFire> sudo apt-get installl sun-java5-jdk
<dwidmann> rich__ first enable multiverse, then install sun-java5-jre
<FFForever> i need 6 :)
<FFForever> i found the debs but yeah :/
<dwidmann> FFForever: so you found the java 6 debs ... did you install them?
<FFForever> wont let me
<Corpis> wtf?
<dwidmann> why not?
<Corpis> why wont fire fox load after I install it?
<FFForever> dependency problems.......
<TooZe> anyone can help me with the pixelview playtv 400 usb? where can i find the driver for this?
<FFForever> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/
<K-Ryan> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GM_Debian> i used this to get mustang http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/make-jpkg-mustang_0.7.8+3v1ubuntu2_all.deb
<GM_Debian> works fine as far as i can tell
<K-Ryan> Anyone listen to Armin Van Buuren?
<jager> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317000  <-- java 6?
<dwidmann> you're not looking where I had hoped you were looking ffforever
<K-Ryan> There's an old ASOT episode playing on http://addicted.puredj.com:8000
<K-Ryan> Really good though
<jager> canllaith: did you get your display sorted?
<canllaith> jager: Nope.
<FFForever> thanks dwidmann
<jager> did you try dpkg-reconfiger xserver-org?
<jager> er dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jager> ?
<canllaith> jager: What I want is to remove the kubuntu KDE control centre module for configuring the display and replace it with the stock KDE one.
<K-Ryan> There's a Kubuntu login screen designed to look like Windows
<K-Ryan> Eww
<rich__> do I have to reboot once java is installed?
<dwidmann> FFForever: https://lg3d.dev.java.net/lg3d-getting-started.html#Installation
<jager> did you try launching kcontrol from konsole?
<RadiantFire> canllaith: you can access the stock configurator with kcontrol command
<canllaith> No, you cannot.
<canllaith> You guys are confusing Kcontrol with the modules inside it.
<jager> ah
<canllaith> If I launch KControl and navigate to Peripherals -> Display, I get a kubuntu customisation. It's part of Guidance.
<jager> you should still try
<canllaith> I want the stock one back.
<jager> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jager> that
<dwidmann> I know the link above is to something that requires java 6 ... so I figured it'd be worth linking
<canllaith> No, because my xorg.conf is correctly configured.
<canllaith> I would like the stock KDE configuration module back.
<jager> or you could ignore me when i try to help you
<FFForever> home come i don't see java 6 in update-alts?
<jager> excellent idea
<CaBlGuY> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<canllaith> jager: Hi, I'm a KDE developer. I documented the KDE control centre. Nice to meet you.
<dwidmann> FFForever, not sure
<jager> pleasure
<jager> ubuntu is still weird though
<dwidmann> it doesn't get put in there unless the package handles it.
<canllaith> jager: I don't need to change my xorg.conf, I just need the stock KDE dialogue back.
<jager> you ought to give that a shot
<matthew_> atm is there any way of playing counter-strike source on linux or is it a no no?
<CaBlGuY> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<canllaith> If you don't know how to do that, cool. If you do, please tell me what package I can install to use it instead of Guidance.
<dwidmann> matthew_: check appdb.winehq.org
<sampan> matthew_  if you search google you'll find people running cs:s on linux (via wine)
<jager> i can't help you with the module, i'm sorry, but if you reconfigure you can get the resolution you want in the other module
<matthew_> ok thank you
<K-Ryan> matthew_ it takes some configuration but you can use Wine
<canllaith> jager: No, no I can't :) Thank you anyway.
<jager> ok sorry then, wish i knew more :(
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> I'm having some really freaky issues with amarok...
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how I can find my Monitor model without looking for a manual?
<FFForever> dwidmann, how do i use the java6?
<GM_Debian> canllaith: the meta-package kde contains all the official modules, pity it will pull in a lot of stuff you wont want
<matthew__> K-Ryan, you should find it somewhere on the monitor
<kubuntu_noob> thanks for your help everyone!!
<K-Ryan> Is there no way I can find it through system settings or anything?
* canllaith might just compile KDE herself and avoid the kubuntuness >.<
<matthew__> I shouldn't think so. You need to know the model first. Why do you need it? Does PnP not work for you?
<matthew__> canllaith, whoa...a girl?!?!
<matthew__> lol, jk, canllaith
<canllaith> Man, you are so glad I cannot punch you through the screen.
<K-Ryan> I need it so I can google it and find the sync values so I can setup opengl
<canllaith> Please tell me that you know who I am and know that comment enrages me and that you're giving me shit, and you didn't really intend that to be funny =)
<canllaith> (Quick hint: If that is not the answer, pretend it is. Please. For all our sakes.)
<matthew__> canllaith, uh, yeah...what you said...
<canllaith> Quick lad.
<rich__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K-Ryan> lol, at matthew, not you canllaith
<K-Ryan> It's good that Linux isn't just a guy thing
<matthew__> K-Ryan, If it's not on the front of the monitor, look for a label on the back....
<K-Ryan> Yes matthew__ but that would require effort =)
<GM_Debian> canllaith: hey cool you live in NZ
<matthew__> K-Ryan, and linux doesn't?
<rich__> Can someone help me, this is what I get after sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<php-freak> hey guys i have php5 installed, but in my package manager its saying not installed why is that?
<canllaith> Yup
<K-Ryan> I don't mind typing =P
<K-Ryan> Oh it's not as bad as I expected
<K-Ryan> I was counting on a 30 character line
<matthew__> K-Ryan, any luck w/ the monitor?
<K-Ryan> Sony HMD-A240
<php-freak> hey guys i have php5 installed, but in my package manager its saying not installed why is that?
<rich__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2002/
<Kr4t05> I have libxine-extracodecs installed, but Amarok fails to notice it... Any help?
<K-Ryan> FPIMD OT!
<K-Ryan> oops
<K-Ryan> I was so excited i didnt hit the right keys..
<K-Ryan> it was supposed to read "FOUND IT!"
<FFForever> i no longer have a java exe :/
<K-Ryan> now how to i reconfigure that fglrx thing?
<malik_> is any one able to play videos from msn.com in konqi?
<FFForever> how can i get it back?
<FFForever> bash: java: command not found
<matthew__> K-Ryan, I am no help when it comes to fglrx....sorry. I work only on OLD hardware....
<K-Ryan> I just need to know the command to open the ATI fixy thing
<K-Ryan> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> =)
<malik_> is any one able to play videos from msn.com in konqi?
<FFForever> anyone wanna help me?
<codyt> is it possible to network a linux box and windows box by running the ethernet cable directly from one box to the other, or is a router required? (I only have one cable)
<Theory> codyt: it is possible, but you probably need what is called a crossover cable, rather than a standard cable
<codyt> ah.
<codyt> I do have a router that my brother gave me.  Don't know if it's any good, and the package that should have contained the software disc was empty..
<K-Ryan> Anyone know the command to open up fglrx setup?
<malik_> codyt: just hook it up mate it should be okie
<dsmith> sudo setup-fglx
<dsmith> :P
<K-Ryan> thanks
<dsmith> kidding!
<malik_> any knows how to play videos from msn.com?
<K-Ryan> i see that, >:(
<dsmith> awwwwwwwwwww
<Guest626> i'm installing gentoo onto a box with edgy and windows already on it.  when i do so, my root partition will go from /dev/hda2 to /dev/hda3.  However, in edgy, my fstab lists the root partition with a UUID.  Is it ok to just change that after the install to /dev/hda3.  In other words will it boot.
<dsmith> sudo fix me a hot tea
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get moo
<K-Ryan> then sudo apt-get moo -v
<K-Ryan> keep adding v's
<jodoyodo> Alright guys
<K-Ryan> err
<Theory> no need for sudo
<jodoyodo> I'm a noob at Linux
<jodoyodo> just installed it today
<K-Ryan> maybe thats the wrong thing...
<jodoyodo> So I need to learn some stuf
<jodoyodo> like why Kopete isn't working
<dsmith> welcome to Linux
<jodoyodo> thanks
<K-Ryan> uhh, i cant remember what it was now...
<jodoyodo> My kopete gives me errors
<Theory> K-Ryan: try it with 'aptitude moo'
<jodoyodo> i can sign in fine, and see my contacts
<jodoyodo> but I can't talk to them
<K-Ryan> thats what it was!
<dsmith> i had trouble today w/ Kopete
<K-Ryan> aptitude moo
<dsmith> I use gaim for now
<jodoyodo> it says 'this user is not reacheable bla bla bla'
<K-Ryan> then keep add -v and keep adding v's
<jodoyodo> gaim?
<dsmith> whats that do k-ryan?
<K-Ryan> its funny
<K-Ryan> when you get to 6 v's its over
<dsmith> lol
<K-Ryan> =P
<dsmith> awww no easter eggs
<MetProphet> Is this the english support-channel for kubuntu?
<dsmith> open office has one
<sampan> metprophet  yes
<dsmith> space invaders
<K-Ryan> dsmith whacha mean?
<MetProphet> fine
<MetProphet> wait a sec
<dsmith> wait one
<K-Ryan> no about aptitude moo
<K-Ryan> you keep adding -v, untill you get to -vvvvvv
<MetProphet> Got a problem here with the kwalletmanager
<dsmith> my aptitude does not have super cow powers.. :(
<K-Ryan> you don't have moo then?
* K-Ryan shrugs
<Theory> dsmith: so it claims until you -v
<dsmith> An "Easter Egg" in Open Office 2.x
<K-Ryan> whats the command line for it?
<dsmith> pen a new Calc Spreadsheet window
<dsmith> Type =game() press Enter, cell should now read "say what?"
<dsmith> Type =game("StarWars") press Enter again.
<dsmith> Open a new Calc...
<dsmith> brings up space invaders
<dsmith> I know Theory
<MetProphet> Can anyone help me with the "kwalletmanager"?
<jodoyodo> What help do ya need
<MetProphet> It does`nt accept my root-PW
<jodoyodo> uh
<dsmith> sudo apt-get password cracker
<dsmith> :P
<MetProphet> <-- n00b
<jake_> <-- screams bloody murder.. .a HACKER!!!
<jake_> lol
<dsmith> <<<<<-------nooby then you
<codyt> hackers are good, crackers are bad.
<K-Ryan> !kopete
<jake_> amen
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<jodoyodo> Crackers are salty
<K-Ryan> !kopetehelp
<dsmith> :(, I love saltines..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopetehelp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<codyt> sardines?
<dsmith> Saltine crackers
<codyt> those are good too.
<dsmith> aye
<jodoyodo> Anyone here good with Kopete?
<MetProphet> What can i do? I already removed it and re-installed it, nothing changed.
<dsmith> google search for help
<dsmith> thats what I do 99.9998% of the time
<codyt> jodoyodo, wha tkind of problem are you having with it?
<codyt> most of the time I use google.com/linux
<dsmith> seems my memory is staying low as well now
<codyt> google.com when that fails. (sometimes it filters relavent things)
<MetProphet> Did already, no help in german. My english isn`t that good.
<K-Ryan> Guys when trying to configure Fglx and I type this line it tells me it doesn't exist
<K-Ryan> bash ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<jake_> dont feel bad.. my spanish is no good
<dsmith> neither is mine Klingon...
<rich__> anyone know the command to install the java5 plugin?
<jake_> lmao
<php-freak> hey guys how do i uninstall my current version of php5? i want to install it from the package manager?
<K-Ryan> !de | MetProphet
<ubotu> MetProphet: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<codyt> oh, wasn't there a klingon google page?
<jodoyodo> (codyt, i pmed you)
<dsmith> i dont know
<codyt> sorry, not use to xchat, didn't notice.
<MetProphet> K-Ryan: Even they couldnt help me.
<dsmith> never saw that one
<jodoyodo> lol k
<K-Ryan> Oh, wasn't sure if you tried there yet.
<jake_> sudo apt-get remove php5
<jake_> isnt that it?
<dsmith> sudo apt-get uninstall php5
<dsmith> maybe that one?
<jake_> lol
<php-freak> no i didn't use package manager to install it
<php-freak> thats the problem
<jake_> naah.. it remove.. just not sure the package name
<dsmith> <<<<----noooby
<jake_> O
<K-Ryan> Has anyone installed Fglrx in edgy that could help me out here?
<jake_> <-- nobodyer
<dsmith> try the forums?
<codyt> google's offering me money..
<K-Ryan> scam, dont listen to it
<dsmith> hahah
<morka> dont take it, send the cheque to me
<jodoyodo> so I get this error when I click on my Kopete contacts
<jake_> codyt.. take the money.. ask if theyll give me some too
<K-Ryan> "just insert your bank account number and pin here, then you will receive your free gift!"
<codyt> Google will give you $10
<codyt> to spend when you use Google Checkout.
<jodoyodo> it says 'This contact is unreacheable at the moment, something something protocol, something something''
<dsmith> they deposit $10,000 USD into your bank acct. you just have to give them full access to your bank account
<K-Ryan> Of course
<K-Ryan> They deposit $10, and take the rest!
<dsmith> lmfao
<jake_> lol
<morka> u can sign power of attorney here, codyt...
<codyt> haha
<K-Ryan> So, has anyone installed Fglrx in edgy? I need help with it...
<jake_> thank god for linux.. gives me something to do
<manchicken> fglrx is evil.
<jake_> so am I
<manchicken> Screws up all ACPI.
<codyt> http://www.google.com/intl/xx-klingon/
<jake_> haha
<manchicken> And it's rather slow for being "accelerated."
<K-Ryan> If it is so evil, suggest me something else to get OpenGl working on my ATI Radeon 9800
<codyt> from what I've read, ATI has been quite a pain on linux.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Buy a card that doesn't require proprietary drivers?  Other than that, your choices are to not use 3D, or not have a stable system.
<dsmith> I prefer nvidia
<manchicken> nvidia is just as bad.
<dsmith> oh?
<K-Ryan> manchicken what did you build your own card?
<morka> so...uh
<codyt> I had very little trouble with my nvidia card, but the drivers are non-free as well, I think.
<manchicken> Yeah, try suspend, resume, sleep, using variable-speed CPUs, UPS', etc.
<morka> does xgl come by default with ubuntu now?
<Morbo> AIGLX does
<dsmith> no
<manchicken> K-Ryan: I use an onboard ATI card without 3d.
<Morbo> Feisty will have composite enabled by default
<K-Ryan> Okay well I want to be able to play OpenGl stuff
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Intel makes card that supports free software 3D drivers.
<K-Ryan> Okay manchicken except I'm not exactly made of money
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Then you'll have to deal with a less than stable system.
<K-Ryan> I realize that
<dsmith> i love stable systems
<php-freak> hey guys how can i remove my current version fo php5
<dsmith> I once had a DALNET box running for 2.5 years
<dsmith> without a restart
<php-freak> its not package verison, and I can't remember what one i installed
<K-Ryan> I would rather try it and remove it than not try it at all.
<dsmith> P2 300
<php-freak> someone from here helped me with it along time go
<manchicken> dsmith: My personal fileserver only went down recently because I upgraded to edgy.
<dsmith> php-freak...logs?
<php-freak> nope
<dsmith> i use NASlite as my fileserver
<K-Ryan> Wait, it seems like ATI has Linux drivers...
<php-freak> i wish i could get my dual monitor support too work :(
<MetProphet> Gotta go now. I`ll continue tomorrow. cya
<php-freak> i have a external usb video dual card thingy
<manchicken> K-Ryan: They have linux drivers, but they're far from stable.
<codyt> heh
<codyt> "Google Elmer Fud"
<K-Ryan> There are two D's
<codyt> ok.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: I've tried several times.  Always the same.  X freezes unexpectedly, ACPI interrupts don't fire properly...
<codyt> "I'm feewing wucky"
<K-Ryan> manchicken what card?
<manchicken> I've tried three different cards.
<K-Ryan> =(
<dsmith> dont goto goggle.com
<dsmith> lol
<manchicken> ATI Radeon m200, a voodoo card, and then another Radeon card (I think it was an 8900)
<K-Ryan> Then you haven't tried mine
<K-Ryan> =)
<kubuntu_noob> is it possible to move the system tray to the menu bar at the top of the screen?
<K-Ryan> Yes
<manchicken> K-Ryan: They all use the same driver.
<kubuntu_noob> how do i move the system tray to the menu bar at the top of the screen?\
<dsmith> well im off
<manchicken> kubuntu_noob: Yes, it is possible.  Right-click on the panel, click "Configure Panel"
<K-Ryan> kubuntu_noob  you goto the kmenu>system settings>monitor and display
<K-Ryan> i think
<K-Ryan> wait, no
<manchicken> Just configure panel, it's right in there.
<K-Ryan> hrmm, im not sure, i got to it accidently before
<manchicken> I actually have the panel up top, and an external taskbar below
<K-Ryan> Yeah what manchicken said
<manchicken> It's nice like that.
<K-Ryan> right click the taskbar and goto configure panel
<manchicken> I wish you could have none though.
<K-Ryan> What do you mean manchicken?
<manchicken> It'd be nice to be able to not have a panel.
<K-Ryan> You can hide it
<manchicken> Yeah, but you can't completely remove it from your desktop and still run kicker.
<K-Ryan> its not permanantly gone, but its not really there
<K-Ryan> kicker?
<manchicken> The program that actually runs the panel
<K-Ryan> If you want it gone, why would you still run kicker? o.O
<kubuntu_noob> i am really new to this so i'm sorry but under "display" i can't see anything that would allow me to move my systemtray up to the menubar at the top of the screen
<K-Ryan> kubuntu_noob thats not it i was wrong
<manchicken> Because kicker has some nifty dcop calls that are useful even without the panel.
<K-Ryan> right click your taskbar and click configure panel
<matthew__> How can I make programs launch automatically on start up? I think the answer lies with init.d, but I don't know anything more than that....
<K-Ryan> Well I guess opengl is a matter for tomorrow its getting late...
<manchicken> matthew__: System services or user programs?
<matthew__> manchicken, user program (rtorrent to be precise)
<manchicken> K-Ryan: opengl is really nice.  It's a shame that hardware manufacturers force us into this nasty situation we're in.
<manchicken> matthew__: Don't put that in init.d.
<matthew__> ok, where do I put it?
<manchicken> matthew__: Find the .desktop file for that program, and copy it to your ~/.kde/Autostart
<kubuntu_noob> i am in the "configure panel" screen and I can't see anything about editing the system tray, help?
<manchicken> (which is a directory)
<matthew__> manchicken, uh, ok...lemme look around...I've got it running on a headless server...
<manchicken> kubuntu_noob: Is your system tray in your panel?
<manchicken> matthew__: Oh, is this a torrent server?
<matthew__> torrent client
<manchicken> with a GUI?
<kubuntu_noob> yes, what i'd like to do is move the system tray from the panel to the menu bad at the top of the screen, can i do that?
<matthew__> manchicken, nope, just a CLI
<matthew__> !rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<kubuntu_noob> sorry menu "bar" at the top of the screen
<manchicken> Is that a panel?
<matthew__> panel? I don't think so. It's a program that runs from the command line w/ no GUI...I'm ssh'ing into my server now to start it up, but I don't want to do that, cause I have to keep the ssh'ing computer on as well as the server. I just want rtorrent to start when I start the server
<manchicken> Sorry, that was for kubuntu
<kubuntu_noob> i don't think so, it's the menu bar achieved in the "configure desktop" screen
<matthew__> manchicken, np
<manchicken> kubuntu_noob: I'm not sure that functionality is in place yet.
<matthew__> manchicken, no other ideas?
<manchicken> kubuntu_noob: I've tried to do the OSX look before, too, but I've not found a good way to do it.
<manchicken> matthew__: So you want this program to start when you log into your headless box, or you want it always running even when you're not logged in?
<matthew__> manchicken, always running
<manchicken> matthew__: Get a shell script in /etc/init.d that'll start the client.
<matthew__> ok, and the start of the script should be !#bash  , right?
<manchicken> matthew__: But **MAKE VERY SURE** that this script is running the client as a non-privaleged user
<manchicken> #!bash
<kubuntu_noob> thats cool i just wanted to remove some of the clutter from my desktop
<matthew__> definetely
<matthew__> manchicken, thanks so much!
<manchicken> matthew__: np.
<manchicken> If you run that client as root you will be at great great risk.
<manchicken> Then, once you have that script...
<kubuntu_noob> thanks though!
<manchicken> ln -sf that script from /etc/init.d to the corresponding rc.RUNLEVEL path.
<manchicken> kubuntu_noob: Want a screenshot of what I do?
<manchicken> I guess not ^_^
<matthew__> manchicken, the script (minus the #!bash) is just rtorrent, that's what I type to start it manually
<matthew__> manchicken, ln -sf /etc/init.d/rtorrent.sh /path/to/rc's  ?
<manchicken> matthew__: Gimme a minute
<matthew__> np
<sleepy745> Why does my adept manager sometimes can't be opene? It gets stuck at the eggtimer
<manchicken> matthew__: Make it say `su -c "START_COMMAND" USER`
<matthew__> w/o the single quotes, right?
<dwidmann> those are accents, not single quotes ... by the looks of it
<matthew__> oh...so, with the accents or no?
<manchicken> Those are tickmarks.
<manchicken> backticks.
<dwidmann> same key as the ~
<matthew__> oh, ok, so do I need to include them?
<manchicken> But don't use them.
<matthew__> ok
<manchicken> I use backticks in IRC to indicate that it's a command.
<dwidmann> come to think of it, they are backwards o.O
<matthew__> and should I put #!bash or #!/bin/sh  ?
<manchicken> Doesn't matter.
<matthew__> ok
<manchicken> #!/bin/sh is more "portable"
<matthew__> su -c "rtorrent" matthew
<manchicken> Although I think #!/bin/sh is a symlink to dash
<matthew__> look about right?
<manchicken> Yeah.  I believe so.
<matthew__> alrighty
<matthew__> save as *.sh ?
<manchicken> To test it, su to root and try executing it, and then check to verify that it's running as matthew.
<manchicken> doesn't matter.
<manchicken> Extensions are only for people to read ^_^
<manchicken> Many programs in your /bin and /usr/bin are not binary executables.
<morka> and some are even non-executable binaries:)
<matthew__> which runlevel? I'm thinking rc2.d...
<manchicken> what runlevel do you normally run in?
<manchicken> It's most likely going to be 3 or 5.
<matthew__> TBH, I really don't know...
<matthew__> Any easy way to check?
<matthew__> or any way, doesn't have to be easy
<manchicken> runlevel
<matthew__> I'm thinking RL3 after googling around...
<manchicken> Ack, I guess it does run normally in 2...
<matthew__> N 2
<manchicken> Try `runlevel`
<manchicken> Then you're at level 2.
<matthew__> sweet
<matthew__> ok, ln -sf /etc/init.d/rtorrent /etc/rc.d
<matthew__> *rc2.d
<matthew__> right?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<matthew__> yay! restarting now!
<manchicken> Don't restart yet
<manchicken> Test first.
<matthew__> ok
<manchicken> Just execute the script.
<matthew_> just a quick question guys/girls - what is better Xubuntu or Kubuntu?
<manchicken> Make sure you chmod +x it.
<matthew__> /etc/init.d/rtorrent start        ?
<manchicken> No, it'll just be an rtorrent.
<manchicken> If you wanted all of that, it'd be a lot more scripting.
<matthew__> all of what? oh, the start, restart, stop stuff? I don't care about that
<manchicken> So as root, run `/etc/init.d/rtorrent` and then make sure it's running rtorrent as matthew.
<manchicken> To kill it, type `killall rtorrent`
<matthew__> bash: /etc/init.d/rtorrent: bash: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<manchicken> What's the first line of the script
<manchicken> ?
<matthew__> #!bash
<manchicken> Try #!/bin/sh
<matthew__> YES! it worked w/ #!/bin/sh...now how can I tell who started it?
<matthew__> nvm, I used top
<matthew__> I started it (matthew did)
<matthew__> yay! I love you manchicken ! I do I do I do!
<matthew__> I do believe in faeries, I do, I do!
<matthew__> ok, enough of that...thanks a lot for your help!
<matthew_> hmmm thats weird......my desktop has seemed to have frozen ... oops
<manchicken> So you ran it as root, and it's running as matthew?
<matthew__> manchicken, yessir
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> That's groovy.
<matthew__> hey look, another matthew
<matthew_> lol
<matthew_> hi matthew
<matthew__> hi matthew
<manchicken> You don't really need to restart your machine.
<matthew_> lool
<manchicken> You can just keep it running.
<manchicken> It'll start it next time.
<matthew__> but if I logout from the box...
<matthew__> won't it stop rtorrent?
<manchicken> Would the real matthew please stand up?
<manchicken> Yeah.  Good point.
<matthew_> *matthew_ stands up :)
<matthew__> stop it! I'm the one he was talking to!
<manchicken> eh
<matthew_> lol
* manchicken isn't confused.
<underdog5004> ok, I'm now underdog
<manchicken> heh
<underdog5004> manchicken, I'm the one you were talking with
<manchicken> konversation owns.
<matthew_> *was about to change mine but me
<underdog5004> restart?
<manchicken> If you want to ^_^
<matthew_> or in noob speak = konv3rsat10n 1s 7h3 1337
<underdog5004> I just don't want to have the CLI up on my computer. I want to be able to shut my computer down and still have rtorrent cranking away....
<underdog5004> on the server
<manchicken> Well, it'll give you a chance to test it anyway.  Go ahead and bounce it.
<cpk1> either my spdif out stopped working or my digital coaxial in on my reciever stopped working =(
<underdog5004> alrighty...
<cpk1> I have about $1k worth of equipment that cant be used now =\
<unix_infidel> erf?
<manchicken> cpk1: Are you using Vista?
<cpk1> considering i am in the kubuntu channel no
<matthew_> lol
<underdog5004> lol
<cpk1> I am mostly just venting while i try to troubleshoot
<underdog5004> matthew_, how old are you?
<manchicken> cpk1: Had to ask.  Vista disables that sort of equipment ^_^
<underdog5004> I'm 18
<matthew_> 16
<underdog5004> whoa...it's like talking to myself...where you at?
<underdog5004> Northern California
<matthew_> england
<underdog5004> oh
<manchicken> chicago++
<underdog5004> ok, so much for that theory....
<cpk1> it was working before vacation, now I come back with a brand new subwoofer and nothing works =(
<manchicken> Is it plugged in? ;)
<matthew_> lol
<matthew_> how u change your nickname on here?
<underdog5004>        /NICK nickname
<manchicken> Use /nick NICKNAME
<matthew_> ok thank you
<underdog5004> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<underdog5004> manchicken, oh shoot...now I get this when I try to ssh in         ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.104 port 22: Connection refused
<mattstocker> all done
<intelikey> where is the right place to gripe about "find" not working like it should ?
<underdog5004> intelikey, here is about good...I'm matthew, by the way
<manchicken> did you not start your SSH server?
<underdog5004> was matthew
<manchicken> Or did you change your firewall settings?
<underdog5004> manchicken, oh
<underdog5004> damn
<underdog5004> brb
<mattstocker> so what is everyone up to at this nice time of 3:05 AM?
<intelikey> export HORSE="`find /usr/local/ -type l -name weather.expect \;`"  <<< what's wrong with that syntax ?
<intelikey> returns error message >>> find: paths must precede expression
<cpk1> what i need is an ammeter =\
<mcantor> How do I change the order of my buddy groups in Kopete?
<mattstocker> apparently you can use MSN Messenger 7 with Wine?
<cpk1> mcantor: you dont.
<mcantor> cpk1: What?!  That sucks!  What possible reason could there be to not implement that feature?
<HymnToLife> mcantor, if you fell it's so important, why not code it yourself ?
<HymnToLife> feel*
<mcantor> HymnToLife: It's that kind of attitude that's keeping new users away from Linux!
<cpk1> mcantor: i dunno, i have many gripes about kopete but have learned to deal with it
<manchicken> mcantor: kopete is not linux.
<manchicken> mcantor: kopete is kopete, and KDE.
<HymnToLife> mcantor, kopete is a volunteer project
<HymnToLife> the reason why it's not implemented is because no one has done it yet, period.
<manchicken> mcantor: And both kopete and KDE take feature requests.  It would be a good idea if you don't feel like helping the project, if you put a feature request in.  Just remember that they have their own roadmap for the program, too.
<manchicken> HymnToLife: No need to be impolite man.
<manchicken> It's all good.
<manchicken> (free software)++
<manchicken> kopete is a good program, but no, it doesn't have every possible feature implemented.
<mcantor> manchicken: Now that I can believe in.  I've been a Gnome user for a year.  Where do I make feature requests?  Where can I get the Kopete source?  Is it in an SVN repo, perchance?
<manchicken> mcantor: I'll answer those one at a time, as my attention span is far too narrow to fit them all in one request.
<manchicken> mcantor: Yes, KDE > gnome ;)
<mcantor> manchicken: That's yet to be decided, for me.
<manchicken> mcantor: Yes, it's in SVN.
<manchicken> mcantor: I will get you URLs to kopete SVN and where to make feature requests.
<mcantor> manchicken: I realized that I was continually using KDE apps (like K3B and KAudioCreator) in favor of their shitty Gnome equivalents.
<mcantor> manchicken: Thanks!
<underdog5004> manchicken, ummm...started up ssh, but when I `top | grep "rtorrent"`  I got nothing...bad stuff
<manchicken> mcantor: If you want source packages for any program in a kubuntu/ubuntu repo, all you really need to do is `fakeroot apt-get source PACKAGE`
<manchicken> underdog5004: Did you chmod +x the script?
<underdog5004> I also placed a symlink to /etc/init.d/ssh into /etc/rc2.d
<underdog5004> manchicken, oh, you're right...I chmod +x'ed the other one...
<underdog5004> lol
<manchicken> mcantor: All of that info (and more) is available at http://kopete.kde.org/
<mcantor> manchicken: Great.
<manchicken> mcantor: KDE is actually a very tightly knit desktop environment.  GNOME is a more minimal environment with a lot of commonly-used programs (e.g. gaim) that are commonly used in GNOME, but are not actually a part of GNOME.
<mcantor> manchicken: Yeah, KDE seems more homogeneous.
<manchicken> mcantor: It's also more actively developed and better supported IMHO.
<manchicken> It all does depend on how you prefer things though.
<underdog5004> ummm, so, I chmod +x'ed the file, rebooting to test, but the ssh server doesn't start automatically...same deal? I noticed S20ssh in the rc2.d dir, didn't mess w/ it though
<manchicken> Some people prefer a more loosely knit DE, for them GNOME will probably be more to their liking.
<manchicken> underdog5004: Try sticking them into rc3 and 5, too.
<underdog5004> both ssh and rtorrent?
<manchicken> Sure
<underdog5004> lol, why not!
<mcantor> manchicken: Why can't I add a Systray to the Panel I just created?
<manchicken> You can.
<manchicken> Just drag it from one to another.
<HymnToLife> mcantor, you can have only one
<HymnToLife> so remove it from your existing panel before
<manchicken> IIRC, you could just drag and drop it.
<mcantor> HymnToLife: Ahh, I get it.
<manchicken> (may require middle-click drag and drop though)
<mcantor> manchicken: You're right, there it goes
<manchicken> Jucato: How goes it m8?
<underdog5004> ok, yay
<Jucato> manchicken: I'd love to say great.. but it isn't :(
<underdog5004> ssh started, but rtorrent did not
<underdog5004> ok, wait, rtorrent started, but it couldn't read the .rtorrent.rc file in my ~/
<manchicken> Do an ls -l of the two, and see if you get any differences in permissions.
<manchicken> Jucato: What's wrong buddy?
<Jucato> DTP and Printing on Linux/KDE...
<underdog5004> uh, actually I deleted the ssh symlink and everything worked peachy-keen, except for rtorrent....
<underdog5004> I didn't delete the S20ssh link, just the ssh link that I made...
<underdog5004> permissions are identical
<manchicken> What's DTP?
<Jucato> Desktop Publishing
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> What's wrong with it?
<manchicken> underdog5004: What're the filenames of the rtorrent script, and the subsequent link?
<underdog5004> I think is it...   rtorrent -> /etc/init.d/rtorrent
<manchicken> And you should probably make your rtorrent thingy S99
<Jucato> 1) KDE refuses to add/print at a custom page size (my country's legal size isn't US legal size). 2) Scribus doesn't print at all. 3) There's no "compatible" file format you could exchange data with pagemaker or ms publisher... so I'm stuck with using MS Publisher
<manchicken> Ah.
<underdog5004> rename the link?
<underdog5004> symlink
<manchicken> underdog5004: The link should have a name like S99rtorrent
<underdog5004> oh...ok...rename it?
* Jucato is starved...
<manchicken> That's how init knows what order to start them in.
<manchicken> Yes.
<Jucato> lunch time...
<underdog5004> I think I'll just rm and ln -s /etc/init.d/S99 rtorrent /etc/rc2.d
<underdog5004> sound about right?
<manchicken> No
<underdog5004> lol, ok
<underdog5004> what should I do?
<manchicken> ln -sf /etc/init.d/rtorrent /etc/rc2.d/S99rtorrent
<underdog5004> nice
<underdog5004> then rm rtorrent from rc2.d ?
<underdog5004> it's no longer needed
<manchicken> Jucato: I use ODG for all of my desktop publishing.
<manchicken> underdog5004: Yeah
<underdog5004> beautiful! thanks a lot! gonna restart and hope for the best
* underdog5004 crosses fingers
<sleepy745> what package do I need to install to compile stuff?
<underdog5004> manchicken, bleagh, it didn't work...
<underdog5004> weird, no?
<underdog5004> su
<underdog5004> sorry, wrong window
<mcantor> How do I disable single-click file opening in Konqueror?
<dwidmann> systemsettings -> mouse
<manchicken> underdog5004: Try absolutely pathing the rtorrent client executable in your script.
<underdog5004> ok
<dwidmann> sleepy745: build-essential
<mcantor> dwidmann: Hm.  That seems like something that ought to be in Konqueror's options.
<underdog5004> manchicken, ok, restarting
<manchicken> dwidmann: That's a system-wide thing.  Single-click is kinda a part of the KDE standard behavior.
<underdog5004> thanks for stickin' with me...
<manchicken> s/dwidmann/mcantor/
<underdog5004> dwidmann, I believe you can change that though
<underdog5004> through KDE configuration
<manchicken> mcantor: If you're not too opposed to the idea, I would suggest you try it out that way for a few days and see if it grows on you.
<mcantor> manchicken: Sorry man.  16 years of Windows & Gnome have poisoned me.
<mcantor> manchicken: Ah, what the hell.  Maybe I'll try it out
<manchicken> mcantor: It's easy enough to change for applications that pay attention to the settings, but I would still suggest you try it out first ^_^
<manchicken> It's fun to try new things.
<mcantor> manchicken: Like I said, I'll try it out
<underdog5004> mcantor, I was the same way a while back, now I single-click on folders in windows and can't figure out why they won't open
<manchicken> Groovy.
<underdog5004> well, I mean, I _can_ figure it out...but...yeah, never mind
<mcantor> underdog5004: Hehe, I gathered
<underdog5004> manchicken, absolute pathing didn't work...
<underdog5004> sorry to drag this out so long...
<manchicken> Hmm...
<underdog5004> indeed
<mcantor> I just downloaded the kONE Kopete theme... I don't see how to install it.
<manchicken> Try `#!/bin/sh -e` for your first line
<underdog5004> maybe it's not possible...maybe it _has_ to display to some screen....
<underdog5004> ok, h/o
<manchicken> mcantor: Alot of those themes have instructions on how to install them.
<manchicken> mcantor: Depending on who packaged it, it could be dramatically different.
<underdog5004> restarting...again...
<manchicken> You could just telinit 3 && telinit 2 ;)
<mcantor> manchicken: Huh... this one doesn't have any instructions, and I acn't find it anywhere.
<underdog5004> oh...
<underdog5004> darn
<manchicken> mcantor: What type of file did you get?
<manchicken> Or is there a readme?
<underdog5004> oh well...gotta remember that next time
<pradalover> linuxwizard??
<mcantor> manchicken: I used Kopete's built-in "Get Hot New Stuff" downloader
<mcantor> manchicken: It gave no indication as to what it downloaded or where it put it.
<mcantor> manchicken: I just clicked "install."
<manchicken> mcantor: Ah... what's it called?  I'll try it out meself.
<mcantor> manchicken: kONE.
<mcantor> manchicken: There doesn't appear to be a way to UN-install it, either.
<manchicken> mcantor: Give me a second to check it out.
<mcantor> manchicken: Sure.  THanks!
<pradalover> I am trying to get my speakers to work in Linux
<pradalover> and they won't....Damn it
<underdog5004> pradalover, most likely, it's your soundcard, not speakers...what is your soundcard model? lspci to see
<manchicken> mcantor: Restart kopete.  It'll then show up in the list of selectable themes.
<manchicken> It must be caching them in memory.
<mcantor> manchicken: Ahh, I see.  Thanks.
<underdog5004> manchicken...nope, no joy!
<pradalover> audigy soundblaster
<underdog5004> I'm thinkin
<underdog5004>  I'm thinkin' not possible...maybe just keep me logged in on the physical machine...
<pradalover> hurry up!!
<manchicken> pradalover: Patience.
<manchicken> underdog5004: Sorry to hear that....
<manchicken> underdog5004: Check out #ubuntu and see if they have any ideas.
<underdog5004> pradalover, ok, lemme look around
<underdog5004> pradalover, no numbers or letters to denote which model you've got? You may need to open up your case to see...
<pradalover> what about this
<pradalover> http://files.printf.dk/guides/audigy2.htm
<manchicken> pradalover: That's a specific driver for a specific model of that card.  What model do you have?
<OlgaB> Some dumb package known as wpasupplicant won't install
<manchicken> OlgaB: Why not?
<manchicken> Are you getting an error message?
<OlgaB> yes
<manchicken> What error messages?
<Crell> Hi all.  I've a dual-monitor question.  Just now I plugged in a second monitor on my system, which has a dual-head video card.  When I booted up, it selected what should be the second monitor (according to the port it's on) as the primary monitor.  OK, fine, whatever, I switched the cables and restarted X.  It's still picking up the wrong monitor as primary, though.
<OlgaB> dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<Crell> Any idea how to convince it that I know which monitor is which better than it does?
<OlgaB> subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<Crell> ("It" being Kubuntu's system settings, presumably.)
<manchicken> Weird....
<OlgaB> Maybe has something to do with me doing an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy.
<manchicken> You may have to ask someone more in-tune on dpkg for that on.
<manchicken> That may.
<manchicken> Crell: You can just change it there as administrator and then apply, and it should work.
<OlgaB> I also can't install any other new packages now
<Crell> I don't see how.
<OlgaB> It keeps erroring on the wpasupplicant one
<Crell> On the hardware page, it just lists two plug n play monitors.  When I tell it to auto-detect, it says the same.
<Crell> The actual models aren't listed.  (I checked.)
<OlgaB> and using apt-get to install it ignores whatever I ask it to install and trys to upgrade wpasupplicant instead, which fails
<Crell> It also seems to keep losing the resolution options for them.  (The new one should support 1600x1200.)
<underdog5004> OlgaB, try apt-get remove --purge wpasupplicant && apt-get install wpasupplicant
<underdog5004> sudo, of course
<jughead> how good is kubuntu 6.10 with sata devices?  I'm planning a new system and I would like no pata devices; sata only (dvd burner included)
<Crell> I'm hesitant to tell it a generic resolution for worry of getting them backwards and hurting something. :-(
<pradalover> Audigy 2 ZS Gamer.
<jughead> pradalover, is it an external sound card?
<Crell> jughead: I don't know about Kubuntu, but I have a server running Ubuntu-Server Edgy with a SATA hard drive.  Didn't miss a beat when installing it.
<jughead> Crell, how about booting from a sata dvd drive?  I guess that is my main concern
<underdog5004> Crell, if you do mess something up, do this from a command line: `sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Crell> That I've not tried.
<underdog5004> w/o the `
<underdog5004> lol
<Crell> underdog5004: Is there any risk of hardware damage with modern displays?  (4 year old LCD and a brand new LCD.)
<underdog5004> I doubt it
<underdog5004> google around if you have doubt...
<Crell> Well, be back in a bit.
<Crell> Maybe. :-)
<vinboy> is there any good mail checker?
<vinboy> not mail client
<underdog5004> I use gmailnotifier for Firefox...it's a plugin
<vinboy> ic
<unix_infidel> i use a pop client for gmail.
<unix_infidel> it notifies me :)
<vinboy> wat program?
<unix_infidel> outlook, evolution, thunderbird, take your pick.l
<vinboy> :D
<underdog5004> outlook runs on linux? do you have to wine it?
<unix_infidel> underdog5004: i normally use evolution when i run linux.
<unix_infidel> i've heard reports of outlook working with cxoffice, but they say it isnt supported.
<unix_infidel> erm, the cxoffice project says it isnt supported.
<underdog5004> oh...I don't like outlook very much...haven't tried thunderbird...heard it was terrible for non-power users....
<unix_infidel> evolution is the only client on linux available with decent exchange and groupwise support.
<unix_infidel> I find it usable at best, outlook is my preffered client if chocie.
<mcantor> What's the KDE equivalent of gnome-open?
<underdog5004> !gnome-open
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-open - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> hmmm, weird...
<soulrider> hi
<cpk1> whats gnome-open?
<mcantor> cpk1: You can use it on the command line to simulate a double-click in the file manager.
<cpk1> whats the point of that?
<underdog5004> seriously!
<cpk1> i was actually being serious, why do you need to simulate a double click on the cli?
<underdog5004> I meant, seriously! Why would you need that?!
<unix_infidel> underdog5004: gpm support.
<underdog5004> !gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-22ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 500 kB
<underdog5004> ah
<mcantor> cpk1: underdog5004: If you want to open a file without having to type in the proper application's name.
<OlgaB2> great, now I can't use wireless on my kubuntu machine
<mcantor> What's the deal with all the different types of terminal sessions?
<underdog5004> /server irc.betasirc.net -j #RAID
<underdog5004> whoops...sorry
<OlgaB2> Dapper -> Edgy upgrades suck :/
<Crell> I'm back.  Nothing doing, though. :-(
<Crell> Every time I switch the monitors in the hardware tab, it just switches them back after I reboot.
<OlgaB2> Anyone know how I can fix this? :(
<Crell> Where else can I tell Kubuntu which monitor is which?
<OlgaB2> Wireless is the only internet access I have for these computers
<Crell> wb underdog5004
<trappist> say.  far as I can tell, the only thing trying to run sysctl -p at startup is /etc/init.d/procps.sh, and nothing runs that script (that I can see).  anybody know what's up with that?
<underdog5004> wb?
<Crell> Welcome Back
<underdog5004> ah, thank you
<Crell> Well this is odd...
<underdog5004> me? I'm doing it on purpose...
<Crell> No, my Xorg config. :-)
<Crell> From the ServerLayout section: screen 1 "Default Screen" leftof "screen1"
<underdog5004> oh...
<Crell> screen 0 "screen1" 0 0
<Crell> Not confusing at all, no... :-)
<underdog5004> screen0 is screen #1, screen1 is screen #2....
<underdog5004> it starts counting from 0
<Crell> Just to keep me on my toes.
<underdog5004> nah, all computers do that
<Dr_willis> all computers are evil! :)
<Crell> Uh...
<Dr_willis> Repent! :P
<underdog5004> to err is human, to really f*ck things up, you need a computer
<underdog5004> and a root account
<Crell> :-)
<Crell> OK, I thikn I'm going to have to screw with this config file by hand...
<Crell> Unless dpkg-reconfigure knows from dual-monitor setups?
<underdog5004> have fun w/ _that_
<Dr_willis> Crell,  what video card?
<Crell> I used to do it all the time on Mandrake and Debian. :-)
<Crell> Dr_willis: nvidia GeForce 6600 GT
<Dr_willis> Crell,  trivial :)
<Crell> I can get both monitors displaying.  That's not the problem.
<cpk1> I am having trouble getting audio output out of my s/pdif out
<Dr_willis> backup your existing xorg.conf file and check out that Nvidia config program. :)  i forget its name.. heh
<Crell> I just need Kubuntu to realize that the brand new 20" digital panel is the one that I want to use as the primary screen, not the 5 year old 15" analog LCD. :-)
<cpk1> it was working until i rebooted and now i can barely get audio if i turn my reciever up to max
<Dr_willis> Crell,  thats doable.. but i forget the specific setting.
<Crell> nvidia has their own dual-head config program?
<cpk1> if anyone knows anything about alsa/audio
<Dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig  -A
<Dr_willis> Crell,  yep. :P
<Dr_willis> Crell,  its not fancy.. but it can edit the xorg.conf - and i learned about it from that Ubuntu hacks book
<Crell> nvidia-settings only lists one monitor, the old one.
<Dr_willis> and it has a ba-jillian+1 settings
<Dr_willis> check out nviaia-xconfig, be sure to backup your working config first. :)
<Dr_willis> the -A option shows the detailed help
<OlgaB> where does ubuntu store debs
<Crell> bbiab
<Dr_willis> - /var/cache/apt (i think OlgaB )
<OlgaB> thanks
<Dr_willis> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dr_willis> thats where it stores the ones downloaded by the apt-get system
<Dr_willis> and yes - that dir can get quite full. :)
<mcantor> How do I get "gvim" to open up a graphical Vim?
<OlgaB> Is there somewhere online where I can download Ubuntu debs?
<Jucato> OlgaB: packages.ubuntu.com
<OlgaB> k
<leandro> hola
<mcantor> Also, why is my terminal font dreadful?
<underdog5004> !is | leandro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !es | leandro
<ubotu> leandro: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<leandro> alguien con kien hablar poraka
<underdog5004> !es | leandro
<underdog5004> !es | leandro
<Dr_willis> change it if you dont like the font.
<mcantor> Anyone?  gvim?  Horrible terminal fonts?
<Dr_willis> since gvim is a gnome/gtk app - its proberly not reading the gnome font settings proplery.
<underdog5004> leandro: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<underdog5004> oh...whoops
<Dr_willis> ive seen some other programs from gnome that dont get their settings properly unless theres some gnome-services going beforhand. (or so recall)
<mcantor> Dr_willis: The problem isn't the FONT, really, it's the anti-aliasing or something.  It's so blurry... it's just awful.
<Dr_willis> i dont see any alti-aliasing at all on gvim when i run it here.
<mcantor> Dr_willis: The font problem is in terminal, not Gvim
<Dr_willis> which 'terminal' ?
<Dr_willis> konsole?
<mcantor> Dr_willis: Yes.
<Dr_willis> twiddle with the font settings in konsole perhaps.. I always set it to use real large fonts.. since im an old man. :)
<mcantor> Dr_willis: I think I may have found a solution on ubuntuforums
<mcantor> Dr_willis: How can I get Gvim to work, though?
<Dr_willis> 'gvim' launches gvim into the gvim gui for me just fine.
<mcantor> Dr_willis: gvim: command not found.  vim -g: Not enabled at compile time
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install vim-full
<Dr_willis> and try again
<mcantor> Anyone know of a good dark theme?
<Dr_willis> problem ive seen with dark themes - is that some programs use other 'dark' bits that then are hard to see. :)
<Dr_willis> ya can always just play with the color schemes
<pradalover>  what sound config utilities does ubuntu have?
<Dr_willis> alsa and its tools...
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Dr_willis> ive not had to mess with sound under linux in ages.. :) works very well with my Creative audigy card.
<mcantor> Where do I change the Power Button behavior?
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever noticed/needed to change it. :)
<Dr_willis> only time i hit it - is to power on the pc. :)
<mcantor> ah well.  adios.
<Crell> This continues to make no sense...
<Crell> No matter how I setup the cables, or the config, it still insists on making the larger monitor the secondary monitor.
<manchicken> Crell: Are you doing different ports?
<Crell> Hm.  No, I don't want to try tricking it by just shifting everything to screen 2, because then games and other full screen stuff won't work.
<Crell> manchicken: Yes.  If I change no settings but reverse the cables, it still gets it wrong. :-(
<manchicken> X might be detecting which monitor is which anyway by probing the monitor.
<cac_> what is the difference between kde and gnome kubuntu and ubuntu
<manchicken> Try changing it in your display settings.
<Crell> How do I tell it to stop thinking it's smarter than I am about such things?
<Crell> manchicken: I have.  A dozen times.
<Crell> It doesn't seem to make any difference what I set it to.
<manchicken> cac_: GNOME and KDE are two different desktop environments.  Ubuntu is a GNU/Linux distribution that uses GNOME.  Kubuntu is the same as the Ubuntu GNU/Linux distribution, except that it uses KDE instead of GNOME.
<manchicken> Crell: Are you doing it as root, saving, then restarting X and KDM?
<cac_> what uses more repositories?
<cac_> kubuntu or ubuntu
<cac_> or the same
<Crell> cac_: The same.  It's more a difference in installer than anything else.
<dwidmann> they use the exact same repositories
<Crell> Once installed, they pull from the same repositories.  They just have different programs installed by default.
<manchicken> cac_: The only repo differences are the default installed packages.
<cac_> I see
<Crell> manchicken: Yes, I've tried editing the config file manually that way, as well as using Kubuntu's System Settings control panel and then restarting X.  No joy either way.
<Dr_willis> Crell,  i recall some setting that set the default monitor.. but i dont have that xconfig any more
<manchicken> Weird.
<Dr_willis> Crell,  i normally use the tv out and monitor. so it may be a little differnt in that case also.
<manchicken> Crell: Is one digital and the other analog?
<cac_> Do you know LInuxMint?
<Crell> Yes.  The one that should be primary is digital.
<Crell> Would a pastebin of the xorg.conf file help?
<cac_> Could I say that LinuxMInt is an improved ubuntu?
<Crell> You could say it.  I have no idea if it's true or not, but you could alway say it if you don't mind being wrong. :-)
<manchicken> cac_: I'm not familiar with linuxmint.
<dwidmann> derivation maybe, improvement no
<socio> hola
<Dr_willis> Ive used LinuxMint. its ubuntu + extra packages
<dwidmann> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint
<Dr_willis> its a neat idea.. but i doubt if it will last very long.
<Dr_willis> from what i 'hear'  the next ubuntu will  take a lot of the same ideas and use them.
<manchicken> It's also important to remember that linux is just the kernel.  GNOME and KDE aren't the only possible desktop environments out there.  Ubuntu isn't the only distro (my personal favorite though).  I would recommend you try a variety of things if you're interested in trying new things.
<dwidmann> Well, it has been around for months already, and it probably uses the same repositories ... so I seriously doubt it takes a terrible lot of work itself.
<manchicken> I've tried quite a bit of stuff over the past 10 years.
<Dr_willis> the features that make LinuxMint stand out.. are basicially going to be in the next release (again - this is what ive heard) so The need for LinuxMint - will be minimal.
<Dr_willis> LinuxMint - is wht im running on my laptop. :)  in case ya want to know.
<Crell> manchicken: http://pastebin.ca/320221 - My xorg.conf, minus the input sections.  I know the order is freaky, but that's how it came. :-)
<Zamber> omg I'm freezing to death! Arrrgh!
<Crell> Uh, hm.
<manchicken> Crell: That's interesting.  Try changing "screen 0" to "screen 1" and "screen 1" to "screen 0"
<manchicken> then restart X
<manchicken> And kdm
<jughead> Zamber, put a laptop on your lap im  burning up
<Dr_willis> jughead,  i hear that can cause Sterility
<Dr_willis> :)
<Zamber> I don't have a laptop xD
<Dr_willis> the lab guys had a &#&@ of a time trainign the rats to hold the little laptops in their furry laps..
<Dr_willis> but then came out with World of Ratcraft
<Zamber> wow.
<Crell> manchicken: Don't I need to also reverse the definitions, then?  Or does it not matter which screen is "leftof" the other?
<Zamber> "A whole new word of cheeeeeese, mazes and wild sex."
<Zamber> Rat on!
<jughead> Dr_willis, uh oh
<cpk1> does kubuntu desktop do anything? as in if i purge it will my computer tell me it has cast a hex on me and all my future generations?
<Zamber> from the creators of "Pinky & the Brain" comes...
<Crell> kubuntu-desktop is the package that depends on the rest of KDE and KDE-based utilities and such.
<Zamber> World of Ratcraft!
<cpk1> i'm trying to purge xine because I am pretty sure it is distorting all of my audio
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  i dont see how it could be doing that.
<Zamber> a rat noob?
<Zamber> root :P
<Zamber> yummy! hot coffe in my tummy ;P
<cpk1> Dr_willis: err why not? xmms and mpg123 play sound fine but kaffeine and amarok distort it, and it doesnt seem to be a problem within kaffeine or amarok although i could be wrong
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  if xine isent running, what could it be doing? it just uses the alsa sound system like everything else.. actually tha tmay be a clue
<Dr_willis> kaffeine and amarok both use alsa? or does one use somthing else..
<cpk1> everything should be using alsa
<cpk1> and yes i have it set to alsa
<Dr_willis> does the normal kde sounds - sound funny?
<dblade4> hi, i'm a complete linux noob, i've got knoppix which is similar to kubuntu (i think) coz of linux...can some help me set up an NIC card using madwifi drivers and also install a USB modem?
<cpk1> i was just assuming it was xine since mpg123 and xmms dont use xine far as I know and they dont have any of the distortion that amarok kaffeine and mplayer have
<cpk1> Dr_willis: dunno, i have pretty much all of them turned off
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  ive think yovue narrowed it down to an alsa issue.. but probing that  xine is causing the problem - is not been proven.
<cpk1> Dr_willis: then why does xmms and mpg123 play without any distortion?
<Dr_willis> dblade4,  knoppix is not Kubuntu. :)  they are very different in many area.. try #knoppix or the knoppix web site
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  mpg123 is using alsa? i though it used oss.
<dblade4> i tried #knoppix but no ones responding
<cpk1> Dr_willis: i mean to say mpg123-alsa
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  ahh,, :) ok that explains this apt-get info
<Dr_willis> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Dr_willis>   mpg123 oss-compat
<CORPLAPTOP> anyone help me setup my nvidia drivers?
<CORPLAPTOP> kinda new at this, but I learn quick
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  how about as a test.. try the sound under a totally new user...
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CORPLAPTOP> thx
<CORPLAPTOP> i;ll check it out
<cpk1> Dr_willis: ok, also it sounds like in system settings when i test the sound it doesnt seem distorted but it is kind of hard to tell with the test noise they play
<Crell> manchicken: Nope, no luck.
<Crell> I wonder...
<cpk1> Dr_willis: same song plays perfectly fine in amarok with the new user!
<elyon> Lonely.....  I'm so lonely.... :P
<Crell> If I unplugged the small monitor and rebooted, then let it pick up the big monitor and ran it as single-monitor, then plugged in the second one and restarted X, could that jog its memory?
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  NOW we are getting somewhere.
<cpk1> =D
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  heh - id clean out/backup your .kde dir  keep just the settings/data/dirs/files you know you need.
<Dr_willis> actually backit up  then cleanit out. :)
<cpk1> =\ i always forget stuff
<isosss> Hello guys, in ubuntuguid.org I found 3 links to download DVDs of repositories but they are all torrents and I am having problems using bittorent clients, isn't there just iso files which I can download directly instead of downloading torrents?
<cpk1> Dr_willis: it regenerates everything missing on startup correct?
<isosss> I searched but couldn't find anything
<Dr_willis> Crell,  ive noticed that nvidia cards try to be smart in  figureing out what monitors are the primary. - i also recall some xorg.conf options that can override it.. it may of been in the nvidia readme/docs that i saw that info.
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  yep.
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  just be carefull not to delete stuff ya want to keep, ktorrent info. kmail. bookmarks. ect.
<cpk1> Dr_willis: I'm curious though, is it really not possible for xine to be the culprit?
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  i dont see how it can.
<Dr_willis> its just using the alsa system like all the other stuff
<Dr_willis> its not changing alsa its usingit.
<Crell> hrm.
<Dr_willis> now if you rebooted.. and  it worked.. then you ran xine, exited and THEn the other programs screwed up...  then you may  have a point.
* Dr_willis dont know a lot. but hes darn good at troubleshooting and logical process of elimination. :)
<cpk1> Dr_willis: so basically i can just delete the amarok folder in .kde and reboot and then go from there? =)
<Dr_willis> if you think its those confgs that are the issue.
<Dr_willis>  you dont need to reboot. just logout, go to the console. remove the dirs.. logback in as that user.
<Dr_willis> actually ya may not even need to logout. :)
<dwidmann> should only need to restart the app
<cpk1> well killing the old amarok folder didnt help =(
<Dr_willis> there oodles of other settings. :) i tend to nuke  the .kde dir at times.
<Dr_willis> thats why i only backup the ones i know i need. (ktorrent info in my case) and trash the rest.
<cpk1> oh nevermind yes it did
<Dr_willis> :)
<cpk1> i forgot to close amarok the first time around
<cpk1> hehe
<dwidmann> I tend to do the other way around ... keep them all and nuke selectively :)
<Dr_willis> Nuke them all.. let /bin/trash sort them!
<cpk1> but there is always some config you forget about until you get pissed off that its not there
<dwidmann> if I really think it's a user-specific configuration problem ... I just add a user and see if it works for the new user ...
<CORPLAPTOP> on the setup it says to click search in the kubuntu card setup
<CORPLAPTOP> but I dont see that option anywhere
<Dr_willis> kubuntu card setup?
<CORPLAPTOP> video card
<CORPLAPTOP> for nvidia
<cpk1> well nuking all the multimedia folders helped my problems
<cpk1> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> I just tend to install the nvidia-glx package from the shell.. with sudo apt-get  *whatever*
<CORPLAPTOP> yea
<CORPLAPTOP> i did that
<CORPLAPTOP> but now it's saying
<CORPLAPTOP> #
<CORPLAPTOP> Click the Search button and search for "linux-restricted-modules". You must have restricted modules enabled (see above).
<CORPLAPTOP> #
<CORPLAPTOP> Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8. Selecting one will also install nvidia-kernel-common. (Note: you have to select the restricted modules first because the nvidia-glx package automatically installs the i386 one - and if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work.)
<CORPLAPTOP> woops
<CORPLAPTOP> wrong past
<CORPLAPTOP> e
<Dr_willis> the search button is in the adept package manager tool.
<Dr_willis> actually i though installing nvidia-glx automaticially selected those packages as well.
<CORPLAPTOP> awesome
<CORPLAPTOP> one step closer, thx
<Dr_willis> on a clean install  - it takes me about 3 min to get nvidia stuff going.. :)
<Dr_willis> but i know what im doing.. (i think)
<Dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> on a clean install, it takes me about 3 seconds, if we assume I've already set up my sources.list ...
<Dr_willis> i feel the install/wiki/docs shoud include the terminal commands..  not just try to walk ya through using the gui tools..
<CORPLAPTOP> well
<CORPLAPTOP> pretty much a clean install
<CORPLAPTOP> im just a newb =-p
<Dr_willis> at leat they got a link to   http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<Dr_willis> which seems a little more detailed in ways
<Dr_willis> yea - a lot more detailed and in depth. :)
<dwidmann> latest nvidia ... envy handles that :)
<CORPLAPTOP> Error" unableto load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running Kernel.
<Dr_willis> well night all......
<CORPLAPTOP> I keep getthing that error
<vinboy_> wats new in Feisty?
<vinboy_> is KDE4 going to be in there?
<dwidmann> !envy | corplaptop
<ubotu> corplaptop: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<dwidmann> vinboy_: kde4 will have packages for feisty when kde4 is available, presuming its done while feisty is still a current release
<vinboy_> ic
<dwidmann> So no, it won't be released with it.
<dwidmann> feisty+1 might be though
<manchicken> Crell: I don't think rebooting will help.  this ain't windows ;)
<Crell> manchicken: I mean forcing it to think "one monitor only" for a while with the "correct" monitor.
<manchicken> KDE4 will most likely come out with Feisty if everything I'm seeing is true.
<dwidmann> rebooting will likely only help if it's something related to the kernel or its modules.
<manchicken> Crell: That's an X config thing purely though.
<Crell> hrm.
<dwidmann> there's a feisty spec written up for it ... when kde4 is released, it will be available in feisty as seperate packages, with a seperate config dir, seperate programs, the works
<manchicken> I suspect that feisty will see a stable KDE4 release without all of the fallout protection.
<dwidmann> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKde4Plan
<freshburn> well i kinda went aptget crazy today and now my linux partition has only 200mb free i have another partition of 4gig, is it possible to reassign my /usr to that partition instead? i was asked about doing this at install time but thought it wouldnt be necessary
<freshburn> i would rather not reinstall but thats all i came up with
<freshburn> reassign and move whats in /usr already also to that partition
<dwidmann> freshburn, yes
<dwidmann> the first thing you should look at doing is apt-get clean though ... that might free up a lot of space
<freshburn> the partition with the free space is next to the ext3 partition and i booted with my edgy live cd to use qtparted to resize the first ext3 to include the 4gig free space but it wouldnt allow a resize of the ext3
<freshburn> been there done that lol
<freshburn> got me the 200mb free that way
<freshburn> i have it set to autoclean now ;)
<Crell> bbiab
<dwidmann> well, here's whatcha need to do then ... (this might take a minute to type up)
<freshburn> so can i do this nondestructive?
<freshburn> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dwidmann> sudo mkdir /temporary; sudo mount /dev/<device> /temporary; sudo mv /usr/* /temporary/;
<freshburn> wow 19sec lag, i hate dialup
<codyt> I feel your pain
<dwidmann> as do I
<dwidmann> I'm usually lagging 1-2 seconds ...
<dwidmann> not as bad as 19 though
<codyt> trying to set up a network between this computer and the one next to me, and it's asking for the default gateway IP, but wouldn't that change on dial up?
<freshburn> mk the temporary on the new partition?
<dwidmann> then, after the above, you'll want to add a line like this to your fstab: "/dev/<device-that-has-the-space> /usr ext3 defaults 0 0"
<freshburn> i have emule running on another pc on my home network
<Crell> Grrr...
<Crell> I'm doing what the nvidia readme tells me to do, and it's still thinking it's smarter than me.
<dwidmann> Come to think of it, change the "sudo mv .... " to sudo cp ...."
<freshburn> the default gateway will be the personal ip you set of that computer *whichever actually dials)
<freshburn> NOT the ip you get from you isp
<codyt> this computer will be the one that dials.
<codyt> forgive me, I've never done any networking at all.. First time I've had two computers to use.
<freshburn> so mk the temporary dir on the new partition right
<freshburn> then copy the usr/* to newpart/temporary
<codyt> should I manually set the IP of the eth0 device, or leave it as dhcp?
<freshburn> i could REALLY help you with xp but im kinda linux newb
<dwidmann> you should do it from a livecd
<dwidmann> come to think of it
<freshburn> i have my home net running on wired and wireless now linux and xp tho
<dwidmann> well, I guess you could get away with not, maybe
<dwidmann> easiest to do it from a livecd
<freshburn> dhcp will only work if you have a proper dhcp server and/or router that will assign ip's
<dwidmann> then after you copy the stuff to the new partition ... delete the old /usr/* leaving only the dir
<codyt> Have a router, but I don't know anything about it.  it was given to me by my brother.
<freshburn> ok from a live cd copy the /usr/* on filesystem to  the newdevpart/temporary
<freshburn> right?
<freshburn> codyt: connect the router open firefox then http://192.168.1.1 if its a linksys router
<nicolake> hi
<freshburn> should the dir on the new part be usr or will my new usr just be the root of that partition
<codyt> SMC Barricade.
<freshburn> for example /dev/hdd1/usr/file becomes /dev/hdd2/file OR /dev/hdd2/file
<dwidmann> 1: create temporary directory: 2: mount device on temporary directory, 3: copy the contents of /usr into the temporary directory, 4 delete everything in /usr, leaving only the directory, 5: add the line to your fstab so it mounts that device on /usr .... done.
<freshburn> scratch that second one spose to be /dev/hdd2/usr/file
<nicolake> all you need is love
<freshburn> 6. copy the stuff from temporary directory to new /usr path?
<nicolake> do you like the reggae music?
<dwidmann> There is no 6.
<freshburn> lol
<dwidmann> You did that copying in Step 3.
<freshburn> so the files stay in the temporarily created directory and never get put back in a /usr
<codyt> if I were to set the IP of the eth0 device, what would I set it to?
<nicolake> but.. isn't betty a woman's name?
<freshburn> so the temporary directory could be the root of the new partition
<CORPLAPTOP> wow
<dwidmann> the temporary directory was just a spot to  mount the new device ... so you really copied the other stuff onto the new device, which you'll later mount on /usr (via the fstab)
<CORPLAPTOP> NOTHING is working right
<CORPLAPTOP> gives me another error now
<freshburn> codyt this might help, inside my house network i have xp machine that actually dials 192.168.1.99, my laptop wireless is 192.168.1.13 laptop wired is 192.168.1.131 another xp pc is 192.168.1.100 and a kubuntu machine is 192.168.1.200 and my router is 192.168.1.1 oh and my xbox is 192.168.1.45 and my tivo is 192.168.1.54
<freshburn> whatever helps you remember them
<freshburn> mine are based on hd sizes
<manchicken> So much Microsoft, so little Freedom ;)
* manchicken trolls a little.
<nicolake> i need to watch porn, but i don't have codecs...
<nicolake> but doesn't matter... automatix is the one
<freshburn> so if my new partition is already /media/hdd2linux2 then i would just sudo cp /usr/* /media/hdd2linux2/ then change fstab to mount hdd2 to /usr instead of /media/hdd2linux2 next time i boot.correct?
<freshburn> my tivo runs bsd lol and my xbox runs gentoo
<freshburn> or mount /usr to hdd2
<codyt> should it be based off of my provider's IP, or should I actually use 192.168.1.x?
<codyt> whoa, did something wrong..
<codyt> insane lags..
<freshburn> the 192.168 is local use that, it could be 192.168.x.z
<codyt> still not quite sure about the gateway?
<freshburn> x should be same on all pcs and z should be different the ip your isp assigns when you dial in has absolutely nothing to do with it
<freshburn> other than the pc dialing is your default gateway
<codyt> well, the dhcp ended up setting one automatically, just before the huge lag
<codyt> had to disable the device to end the lag.
<freshburn> then u router is set for it which almost makes sharing the dialup connection harder which is why mine are all set to static
<freshburn> because you cant set u default gateway when it changes every time you boot
<codyt> Shouldn't it actually change every time i reconnect to the internet?
<codyt> I'm confused as hell.
<freshburn> the pc that dials the net is best to have a static (always the same) ip, like 192.168.1.11 i assume your router is probably 192.168.1.1 alot are from factory
<freshburn> especially linksys
<codyt> how can you have a static ip on dial up?
<codyt> default gateway atm is 0.0.0.0 device is ppp0
<freshburn> the computer that dials internet will have two different ip's, one from isp to connect to internet and one that is 192.168.what.ever
<freshburn> the 192.168.x.x stays same always thats the one you put for default gateway
<codyt> the only one like that is the eth0 card, which is connected to the router.  It should be the default gateway?
<freshburn> your isp ip will change every time you connect so you put your home net ip as the default gateway ip because no way to know what the isp will assign each time you connect
<freshburn> then set the dns server ip's of all the pc's to be the same as whatever you isp told you
<codyt> isp told me nothing.
<manchicken> DHCP will set up DNS for you.
<jaxon> anyone else having issues with oocalc locking up when running it and then pressing the close button?
<codyt> okay
<freshburn> well you need to know the isp's dns server(s) ip's
<codyt> I'm still confused on what to set the default gateway as.. the only other IP is the eth0, which is connected to the router
<manchicken> jaxon: Is it only with a specific document, or is it all documents?
<jaxon> any
<manchicken> freshburn: Not necessarily.  Some ISPs rotate DNS servers.
<manchicken> jaxon: These are native oocalc files?
<codyt> okay, i'm not worried about the DNS part just yet, because I'm not ready to have the other machine share this internet connection.
<freshburn> if the router is setup to do it, the router is second hand so a good place to start is the router i.e. http://192.168.1.1 is worth a try
<freshburn> but most will tell you if you ask them
<freshburn> ;)
<jaxon> manchicken: it's not even that; run oocalc at command line. wait for it to open, then press close button = locks
<freshburn> just for file sharing then default gateway can be set to the same ip that you set the puter to
<manchicken> jaxon: I cannot reproduce.
<codyt> it's not doing anything.
<jaxon> manchicken: I know- I can't reproduce on my laptop either; only my wife's workstation
<codyt> I didn't set an ip to anything.
<manchicken> jaxon: You may want to look at oo's bug list and see if there's anything there that could shed some light on it.
<jaxon> it's a fresh install
<codyt> so, I don't know what "the same ip" means.
<jaxon> manchicken: I've been googling for about 20 minutes on the issue with no luck
<manchicken> jaxon: Try looking in their bug tracker.
<jaxon> manchicken: the issue is also not limited to oocalc- I also see this behavior with oowriter
<freshburn> ie. one pc is 192.168.1.2 for ip same for default gateway router is(should be) 192.168.1.1 second pc is 192.168.1.3 and same for default gateway
<freshburn> if all you want to do is share files
<codyt> for now, just share files, internet later.
<codyt> I'd just like to be able to save my preferences...
<freshburn> do it how i said then
<manchicken> jaxon: May be a JRE issue.
<jaxon> ugh
<codyt> Are you saying that the default gateway should be the eth0 device that's directly connected to the router?
<jaxon> manchicken: I'll check out that angle
<jaxon> I should go to bed soon though
<akrus> could someone tell me why direct rendering is now set to 'NO'?
<akrus> I did not change anything...
<freshburn> assume router is 1.1 so make the first pc 1.2 default gateway also 1.2 and the second pc 1.3 and 1.3 for default gateway
<freshburn> ip has nothing to do with the device
<freshburn> its an address
<akrus> according to Xorg.0.log -> nVidia loads during startup
<freshburn> ip is address eth0 is color of the house
<codyt> the address is specific to the device.
<freshburn> :)
<codyt> each of my eth cards can have a specific IP
<freshburn> and the specific ip can be specified by you
<codyt> Yeah
<freshburn> make the one you use 192.168.1.2
<codyt> and the gateway asthat as well?
<akrus> ~_~
<freshburn> make the network card of other puter that is wired 192.168.1.3
<akrus> someone using nVidia?~~
<jaxon> manchicken: which jre packages should be installed in kubuntu for openoffice to work decently?
<freshburn> yes
<freshburn> in both instances
<codyt> and eth0 as the device
<freshburn> whichever device is in use
<freshburn> on my laptop eth0 is wired eth1 is wireless
<jaxon> hrm... need to find the repos with the sun jre packages
<manchicken> jaxon: I'd be worried more about packages nonstandard to kubuntu being installed over it.
<akrus> jaxon: multiverse~
<freshburn> i have a desktop that chose at install to lable wired eth1 and one that chose at install to use eth0 im not sure why it picks that i just use what kubuntu did
<manchicken> jaxon: Should be in restricted.
<akrus> sun-java6-bin
<akrus> sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<akrus> or something like this :)
<jaxon> manchicken: hrm, I thought I had restricted added
<jaxon> ah, java6
<manchicken> jaxon: I don't believe that package is required for oo.org
<jaxon> true. but a jre would be useful if this is a jre-related issue
<codyt> hrm.
<codyt> taking forever to enable the device..
<codyt> and.. there goes the lag meter
<codyt> okay, that can't be right.
<codyt> It completely stopped all packets on my modem.
<freshburn> whats the deal with the window titled trash that pops up then disappears at login time, is that when the trash is emptied, each time you logoff then on
<jaxon> there we go, multiverse it is
<codyt> jesus.
<codyt> *still* lagging.
<akrus> lol
<akrus> I'm lagging, but noone replies T_T
<manchicken> jaxon: Check out `apt-cache depends openoffice.org-calc`
<akrus> why nVidia all of a sudden has direct rendering: no?!
<codyt> freshburn, that's can't be right.  it locks up my internet.
<codyt> had to disable it again.
<freshburn> 26 secs here
<jaxon> manchicken: all the dependencies are installed
<freshburn> didnt say internet you said filesharing
<freshburn> two completely different setups
<codyt> what I'm saying is
<codyt> the instructions you gave me, upon saving and bringing up the eth0 device lock up my dial up
<codyt> they shouldn't even be related...
<freshburn> my fstab has the /dev lines commented out and replaced with uuid lines is that ok to mix the two or does it need to be all uuid or all /dev
<freshburn> your ethernet should have nothing to do with your dialup as long as you set the default gateway on THAT pc to the same that you set THAT pc's ip to
<freshburn> you can set it to 192.168.whatever.uwant
<codyt> I set the gateway's IP to the same IP that eth0 owns.
<freshburn> as long as .whatever.uwant is between 1-254
<manchicken> jaxon: What do you have any javas installed other than what's explicitly required by that package?
<dwidmann> freshburn, that's okay
<freshburn> i would stick with 192.168.1.blank number 1-254
<freshburn> its safer
<jaxon> manchicken: I didn't previously, but I just installed the sun jre
<jaxon> even with java disabled in the OOo config it still locks up
<freshburn> manchicken will kubuntu allow a default gateway of 127.0.0.1 like win98 or 1.1.1.1 like xp?
<manchicken> jaxon: Try going into adept and reinstalling the openoffice-core package.
<manchicken> freshburn: Dunno on that one.  I would think it would be smarter than that.
<mindcrusher[ro] > hi guys....have people found a solution to the USB problem in edgy? my mouse still freezes over after 5-10 min
<freshburn> but i am correct its good for ip and def. gateway to be same numbers right?
<jaxon> manchicken: done, and no joy :/
<jaxon> ok, it's 2 am and I gotta get up in 5 hours, I'll have to put this off yet again
<freshburn> i know im right, i shouldnt question my authoritii like that
<manchicken> mindcrusher[ro] : You got any proprietary drivers installed?
<jaxon> thanks manchicken for the help
<mindcrusher[ro] > fglrx
<manchicken> jaxon: Sorry I couldn't help ^_^
<manchicken> mindcrusher[ro] : Try removing it and see if your problem goes away.
<jaxon> manchicken: I'll make sure to look you up next time
<jaxon> later :)
<mindcrusher[ro] > manchicken what driver should I use than
<freshburn> cya
<manchicken> mindcrusher[ro] : Try using the default free software drivers.
<manchicken> The xorg ones.
<mindcrusher[ro] > manchicken: thanks
<manchicken> mindcrusher[ro] : No problem.  If you ever have weird system errors, and I see you ask about it, I always look for proprietary video drivers first.  I've noticed a trend with people seeing system errors and running proprietary drivers.
<manchicken> Leading me to wonder why folks bother ;)
<freshburn> alright bed time all cya sorry codyt if it was win id be more help im still linux newb
<codyt> np
<codyt> I'll eventually get it figured out.
<freshburn> but im getting there
<php-freak> does kubuntu have like something where it can automatically fil forms out?
<php-freak> like article forms, and etc?
<php-freak> like roboform
<nate_> anyone?
<Corpis> noeone?
<unix_infidel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kraut> moin
<nate_> my questions, ive installed edgy on my p100 laptop, but my fans dont spin so things are getting mighty hot
<nate_> how can i fix it
<nate_> and also
<nate_> i got beryl working using edgys aiglx, but i could only run 16detp and it didnt seem as smooth fast as i should be, but i suspect that to the overheating
<bjraz> does anyone know where to get the patch for binutils 2.5?
<nate_> is there anything where i can control my laptop fan?
<nate_> it dosnt seem to be working
<nate_> it works in xp, but not edgy
<nate_> its a toshiba p100
<nate_> hello
<graniti> hi. with which command can i exit kde?
<cyber-hazard> anyone have a recommendation for web cam use with a windows user? she's using Yahoo, but it seems that kopete doesn't like web cams too much. at least not on my laptop
<TheInfinity> cyber-hazard: if you are behind a router you need ports forwardet to your computer
<TheInfinity> and - you have to connect the webcam direct to your computer, usb hubs and webcams are a problem
<cyber-hazard> TheInfinity: it works fine for me, just will freeze the laptop after a while. as far as incoming, it doesn't continue the feed. just a few frames then quites
<cyber-hazard> TheInfinity: don't have it on a hug
<cyber-hazard> TheInfinity: and I've even tried my computer as the DMZ, so it's not a firewall problem
<cyber-hazard> hehe, hug = hub
<TheInfinity> hmm ... thats really strange ... i have only experience in MSN webcam and kopete - and this works most times ...
<cyber-hazard> okay, maybe it's just a problem with the Y! protocol (wouldn't surprise me) I'll have her try MSN when she gets home
<cyber-hazard> (the trials of dating someone across an ocean....so lame)
<TheInfinity> *g*
<cyber-hazard> TheInfinity: anyways, thanks for the help. I'm gonna try and get some sleep. see you all bright and early :P
<bjraz> does anyone know where to get the patch for binutils 2.5?
<bjraz> TheInfinity: do you konw where an update for binutils 2.5 is?
<TheInfinity> bjraz: for which platform?
<bjraz> kubuntu
<TheInfinity> x68?
<TheInfinity> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/devel/binutils/ <-- here you have all you need - perhaps a little more then you need :=
<bjraz> TheInfinity: yes i686
<bjraz> TheInfinity: thank you
<bjraz> TheInfinity: the version of Kubuntu I have still has 2.4
<cpk1> any ideas why I would only be getting the left channel from my digital audio output?
<TheInfinity> wrong alsa.conf or hardware problem
<TheInfinity> bjraz: you must have a very old kubuntu version - i have 2.17 ...
<cpk1> everything was working fine until i got back from vacation and now I have barely got it working again, shouldnt be hardware problem, what would i be looking for in alsa.conf?
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<bjraz> TheInfinity: I'n trying to get glibc 2.5 on, this system still has 2.4  I have kubuntu 6.10
<bjraz> and the adept manager only has upto bintuils2.4
<TheInfinity> hmm ... problem of the sources.list?
<bjraz> yeah
<exceswater> hi guys
<exceswater> who can help a noob ?
<exceswater> with some small things ?
<TheInfinity> if we can get it in 20 mins - then i have to go to university ;)
<bjraz> TheInfinity: how do I install a .deb file for the most recent version, it says the file is in use at present
<bjraz> I have "libc6-dbg_2.5-0ubuntu8_i386.deb"
<TheInfinity> which file is used? the one you want to install or the one which is installed?
<bjraz> I'm guessing glibc is in use
<bjraz> yes, the one I want to upgrade
<bjraz> libc6 is in use
<bjraz> not glibc, sorry
<TheInfinity> perhaps you should do it by updating your sources.list because there should be several dependencys?
<bjraz> I don't know how to update it with out it erroring
<bjraz> I have a different place I'd like to get my files from, casue its up to date
<cpk1> exceswater: just say what the problem is then see if anyone knows the answer
<bjraz> TheInfinity: the new version of libc6 came out 06-Jan-2007
<bjraz> this is the site I'm at: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<TheInfinity> libc6 2.4.1ubuntu12 ?
<TheInfinity> i think this site is a little outdated ...
<bjraz> the new one is libc6 2.5-1ubuntu8
<TheInfinity> hmm
<bjraz> the new package is here: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/
<bjraz> its called libc6-dbg_2.5-0ubuntu8
<TheInfinity> hmm on this way ... try to install it via konsole only or via boot cd
<TheInfinity> i have to go to unisversity ... :/
<bjraz> okay, can we figure this out later, I need some sleep myself
<bjraz> TheInfinity: I added you to buddies, or Wached Nicks, or whatever its called
<bjraz> TheInfinity: I'll catch you later
<chuen> Hi. I interrupted apt-get and now can't use  Adept manager. I was using terminal (not running now) . How do I close apt-get?
<mineur> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<magnus_> newbie: I have diskfull ==> df gives me Available 0 and login using kubuntu doesn't work I just comes back to the login screen... My poblem is that ven if I delete files and run sudo apt-get clean I still have available 0
<exceswater> 10x people
<exceswater> i gave up ideea
<Corpis> ok, now im back withmore dukb questions
<exceswater> it's too hard for me
<Corpis> trying to load eneymy territory
<Corpis> keeps comming up saying ./setup.sh:289 not found
<Corpis> am I loading it wrong?
<sam_> any clue whats the best GL with NVIDA XGL or AIGLX?
<nate_> <nate_> whats the best way to run beryl on edgy
<mineur> nate_: aiglx is only supported for nvidia with the beta driver for the moment
<sam_> hmm.. thanx
<sam_> so its XGL then..
<mineur> at the moment that's indeed the best way
<sam_> Thx ciao
<elyon> How can I enable numlock on startup?
<mineur> gnome or kde?
<elyon> kde
<mineur> install numlockx
<dwidmann> there's an easier way than that
<elyon> dwidmann: What's that?
<dwidmann> systemsettings -> keyboard
<Corpis> is there a reason why enemy territory install is saying folders are missing or something?
<Corpis> seems kinda weird
<Corpis> that it isnt working just normall
<elyon> dwidmann: Thank you.
<chuen> Hi. Anyone help me with my apt-get query?
<dwidmann> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<chuen> ubotu: Will try, thx.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Will try, thx. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pvandewyngaerde> when playing knetwalk, it crashes when a level is finished
<chuen> ubotu: That worked fine. Thanks for your help.
<tobias__> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias__> :))
<chuen> dwidmann: Thanks :)
<tobias__> !wesnoth
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 1820 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<dwidmann> chuen: you're welcome
<tobias__> :D
<pvandewyngaerde> #6  0xb7ee708b in KExtHighscore::PlayerInfos::submitScore ()   from /usr/lib/libkdegames.so.1 <= knetwalk c rash
<elyon> How can I format a music player?  I need to reformat the disk on my mp3 player...
<chuen> Is it possible to upgrade Java version using Adept Manager?
<pvandewyngaerde> elyon: i would't risk it to format my music player
<tobias__> it upgrades by itself I think
<elyon> pvandewyngaerde: Well, it's really screwed up right now... I can add files, but not delete them.  When I delete them, they aren't visible in the file browser, but I can still play them from my mp3 player.
<tobias__> !update java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias__> err
<tobias__> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<tobias__> check out the wiki
<tobias__> it has autoupdate, from time to time it pops up in the right corner asking you if you want to update stuff
<chuen> tobias: Thanks
<tobias__> well, maybe not the right corner, depends on how your kubuntu looks like, but still it pops up in a corner somewhere:)
<dwidmann> if you want to do it with adept, you'll have to add another repository first, most likely ... else, you could probably download the debs from the feisty repository
<chuen> dwidmann: I ran into trouble at Konsole as another screen appeard *within* the console screen asking me to slscet 'OK' (which I couldn't, or didn't know how to)
<elyon> chuen: You need to press TAB until the OK is highlighted ;)
<elyon> Then press enter.
<chuen> elyon: Ah! OK. I'll try it again - thanks.
<elyon> chuen: No problem.
<pvandewyngaerde> elyon: can't you format from within the music player ?
<elyon> pvandewyngaerde: Thought I could, but I see no option for it (and the user guide doesn't mention it)
<elyon> pvandewyngaerde: I've not been too happy with this player lol
<bill> hello
<nate_> hi
<bill> got a quick question...
<nate_> i probably  cant help cause im new to this, but felt like saying hi lol
<bill> ah
<nate_> ask your question tho im sure the others are reading
<bill> hmm well...I just did a server install/kde-core install. I then installed linux-686. my grub shows a "server" kernel and a "generic" kernel. what is the difference?
<nate_> boot with the 686 one i guess, all i know its better
<anatoliy> what up
<bill> which is the 686? generic or server..?
<nate_> server i guess
<nate_> try it
<just-this-time> hi \o
<just-this-time> simple q. what is the command line  command for installing a downloaded .deb package - skype for example
<abattoir> just-this-time: 'sudo dpkg -i <path to file/name of file>'
<abattoir> just-this-time: alternatively you could rt. click on that file ->Kubuntu Package Menu->Install Package
<just-this-time> abattoir: tyvm
<abattoir> np
<just-this-time> sudo dpkg -i is alright for me
<fr0sted> i got a proccess running , but even sudo kill -9 <pid> doesnt stop the proccess . how could i stop it ?
<stdin> pray to the gods of linux
<arbus> fr0sted: what process is this?
<fr0sted> 28902 alarm     16   0 69500  25m  20m D    0  5.1   0:07.73 kdetv
<fr0sted> it seems that it freezed, as i still hear the sound playing while the gui closed
<fr0sted> and no ps command works. could see the pid with top only
<arbus> fr0sted: The 'D' status means that the process is in uninterruptible sleep. usually means that it is tied up in some driver code. The kill signal will only be delivered when it comes out of this system call. does this happen repeatedly or only sometimes?
<bill> im really impressed by kde...
<bill> I used gnome for years
<fr0sted> it happens when i close kdetv , only then . the gui closes the kdetv proccess is running as also the sound on the backround of kdetv
<bill> and ive been experimenting with kde-core installs...very nice
<fr0sted> and i cant use either lsof /dev/video to see whats happening
<fr0sted> could be an nvidia driver fault ? whats the driver package to install it ?
<fr0sted> and see if that is the problem
<arbus> kdetv is just a front-end for the video4linux which uses tv tuner and the video card's DRI calls. the problem could be in both, though i suspect it could be the former.
<arbus> does the same problem happen with other tv watcher programs - say tvtime?
<fr0sted> someone gave me to add a module command in a file in /etc/modprobe.d but didnt fix the problem , and i got that problem long time now but cant find any solution . searched in lkml nothing found
<fr0sted> yes. also tried mythtv (took me several days to isntall it but anyway) it happens all the time
<arbus> is that the tuner module option? what tv card is being used?
<fr0sted> the point is , that it doesnt happen always. but pretty ofte. i mean i could close the app 2-3 times and not to be happen , and on the 4th the problems to start
<momal> When my pc boots into kubuntu (from around half way through the loading bar) i hear this noise, an alarm type noise. just a constant noise, once my computer gets to the desktop (after login) it stops. If i boot into windows it doens't happen. Any ideas what it is and how to stop it ? It just suddenly started to happen :S.
<fr0sted> errors that i see when i run it from command line while this happens are: V4L2Grabber::~V4L2Grabber(): deleted.,kdetv: WARNING: V4L2Dev: VIDIOC_QBUF failed: Invalid argument , libzvbi:v4l2_stream_stop: Suspending stream.
<fr0sted> after a reboot , and loging in kde , tv application starts automatically with sound and iamge
<fr0sted> tv card: winfast tv2000 xp expert with cx chipset
<arbus> fr0sted: are you able to tune into a specific channel clearly? are all frequencies tunable?
<fr0sted> yes, thats not a problem
<arbus> was this tuner autodetected or did you have to type in a tuner card type?
<fr0sted> while its running it runs ok . well the quality is not the best, but had the same quality with mythtv , thats most likely a drivers problem for the quality , but i dont know on what section i should check for that hanging problem
<fr0sted> autodetected
<arbus> fr0sted: you may want to turn on the debug flag for the v4l driver and use dmesg to see which call in v4l is causing this D status. you could also use strace ("strace -eopen -f ....") to detect the syscall which causes kdetv to hang.
<arbus> fr0sted: you could also try using tvtime to see if this is an issue with the way kdetv calls video4linux.
<fr0sted> arbus,  i must say i did run dmesg but i couldnt figure out much , i am somehow newbie here
<fr0sted> arbus,  tvtime has also the same problem
<fr0sted> [17179587.580000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A]  -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 169
<fr0sted> [17179587.580000]  eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe08a2000, 00:e0:7d:95:5d:0a, IRQ 169
<fr0sted> this could be something maybe...
<arbus> fr0sted: dmesg dumps messages put out by drivers. in your case you will have to turn on the debug flag while loading the driver to get detailed messages from v4l driver. I suppose you are using the bttv driver? Try "dmesg | grep bttv"
<fr0sted> cx
<fr0sted> leadet winfast uses a cx chipset
<arbus> fr0sted: acpi/eth0 messages are from the ethernet chipset. i dont think they are related to the issue at hand
<fr0sted> thats what grep gave me: http://mishu.eu.org/paste/view.php?id=3005
<fr0sted> nothing suspicious
<luca_b> Hello. Anyone expert with rsync here?
<fr0sted> anyway. for the need of installation of nvidia drivers . on a intelp p. 4 with HT , i need first to install linux-386 ?
<fr0sted> or 686
<fr0sted> somehow uname -r doesnt give me the architecture i need
<exceswater> @offtopic
<exceswater> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<animimotus> hello
<animimotus> for jabber (n kopete) the only port to open are 5222 and 5223 for jabber-ssl ?
<animimotus> * in
<arbus> fr0sted: you may want to try with nv driver first to rule out issues with nvidia driver and then try set bttv module loading options with "debug=1" flag to catch internal errors in the v4l driver.
<fr0sted> okie, thank u i am installing allready nvidia drivers.
<fr0sted> found this: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<fr0sted> but i dont know if its the best guide
<stdin> the ubuntu help page tell you how to get the latest driver too
<fr0sted> i dont think its installed. did the steps followed. installed the latest linux-generic
<fr0sted> also nvidia-glx
<fr0sted> but on glxinfo i see. client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporationclient glx version string: 1.4 . OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<enigm4> hi all
<enigm4> i've a big problem
<fr0sted> according to the instructions it should be OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<flaccid> hi guys. sorry to trouble just wondering if anybody has the font called malayalam that is english??
<codyt> I was able to use apt-get to install my nvidia drivers.
<codyt> Dunno about Drapper, though.
<codyt> I'm on Edgy.
<stdin> I'm on Feisty :)
<enigm4> my keyboard works during the boot of the live cd, when X runs it stops to work... so i changed it adn it work... i installed it... i rebooted with the new keyboard... and it does not works....
<enigm4> what cha i do_
<enigm4> ??
<enigm4> can**
<enigm4> no one?
<codyt> I'd use an unstable release if I had faster internet.
<codyt> with my luck, I'd get some kind of critical bug in mine, then not be able to get the updates required to fix it.
<chuen> Hi. Can anyone recommend an app for analysing web  log files (other than analog) that's easy to configure?
<arbus> chuen: how about webalizer?
<arbus> enigm4: boot up uses console while X uses its own keyboard settings. See xmodmap for details. Are you sure you selected the right keyboard for X?
<chuen> arbus: I'll take a look. It's not for stats from a serevr runing locally, but client's raw stats from *their* servers.
<MaxDamage``> hey guys, i got a huge problem
<MaxDamage``> i can't switch to a resolution higher that 640x480
<MaxDamage``> :/
<arbus> chuen: do you mean an offline log analysis?
<MaxDamage``> any ideas would be welcome
<flaccid> i did an offline one recently. i think it was webalizer
<arbus> MaxDamage: could you be more specific? is this from a live CD? what video card? what monitor?
<flaccid> MaxDamage``: load the correct drivers?
<MaxDamage``> oh
<chuen> arbus: Yes. I collect their stats usually via FTP. Used to check 'em in Winodoze but ditched it :)
<chuen> arbus: webalizer looks like it could be ok.
<MaxDamage``> they're loaded :p
<chuen> arbus: will see if it has a 'deb' install.
<MaxDamage``> ati/fglrx
<chuen> arbus: Doh! just found it :)
<chuen> arbus: in adept.
<MaxDamage``> i selected ATi Radeon
<MaxDamage``> be right back
<karmikaze> hrmm im trying to play this java game, but firefox says i have a missing plugin, jre
<karmikaze> but i have jre...
<karmikaze> !java applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> karmikaze: do you have the plugin ?
<karmikaze> i have sun jre
<stdin> karmikaze: you need this too: sun-java5-plugin
<karmikaze> ah ty
<stdin> np :)
<MaxDamage``> it didnt work :/
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> my WinXP died
<codyt> out of curiousity, has anyone registered with the linux counter?
<MaxDamage``> it eventually does
<MaxDamage``> :p
<codyt> ForgeAus, sounds like WinXP.
<ForgeAus> especially with what I do with it! lol
<MaxDamage``> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<MaxDamage``> :p
<ForgeAus> I don't want help with it!
<ForgeAus> I can always repair install
<MaxDamage``> i know :P
<ForgeAus> if that even works
<MaxDamage``> just joking with the bot
<codyt> haha
<codyt> my XP box has trojans and such on it.
<codyt> Lots of people used it while I was away for 8months, and no one knew how to clean it.
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<codyt> now it's a bit of a mess, and I can't stand to use it.
<codyt> don't have any recovery CDs or such.
<dr3as> a question, why can't i find the libgimpprint-dev package
<dr3as> running edgy
<Alarm> hello . i just installed the new nvidia drivers but now my kdetv doesnt find any device . mplayer and other media players play normal videos
<Alarm> it shows the error :kdetv: WARNING: [VBIDecoder::restart()]  no permission to access device
<nino> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MaxDamage``> still having that resolution problem... :/
<mushroom> aloha
<tarden> hey can somone help me_
<tarden> ?
<tarden> DCOP communications error (KMess) /Could not read network connection list. /home/tarden/.DCOPserver_ip6-allhosts__0
<tarden> anyone know what that is about?
<tarden> anyone?....
<spawn57> shot in the dark, looks like you got ipv6 enabled
<tarden> should i disable that_
<tarden> ?
<spawn57> it gave me problems iwth my network card, mainly with msn
<spawn57> and i doubt you're using it
<tarden> i want do logg on on my net pasport but can\t inst msn msg u know ant good prog for logon msn_
<spawn57> msn messenger?
<tarden> yeha
<tarden> yeah
<spawn57> kopete, kmess and gaim are the most popular
<spawn57> and amsn I think
<tarden> my gaim dont work
<tarden> cant connect with it
<spawn57> everything or just msn?
<spawn57> cos then you might have the same problem I did
<tarden> dun cant inst msn but u know how to login with gaim?
<spawn57> um, not really, i just remember setting up accounts on it once
<spawn57> try this
<fildo> flaccid sucks my nuts
<spawn57> type in the command sudo modprobe -r ipv6 in a shell, like konsole, and log into msn with kmess again
<flaccid> and they are salty
<tarden> it ask for password my pass or anyone els?
<spawn57> yours
<spawn57> the one you log in with
<tarden> get msg FATAL: Module ipv6 is in use.
<tarden> kmess still hates me
<spawn57> ah dammit
<spawn57> alright, do this then
<spawn57> sudo -i , type in you password
<spawn57> then type echo blacklist ipv6 > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6
<tarden> all that or just echo blacklist ipv6
<stdin> !ipv6
<spawn57> all that
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<spawn57> oh even better
<stdin> and "echo blacklist ipv6 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6" would work too :)
<spawn57> what's tee do?
<stdin> tee (1)              - read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<tarden> then after that?
<spawn57> ah just manned it, it's just like redirection
<the-erm> Has anyone had problems with the screen saver not functioning properly I get a big X when I let it naturally time out, and it doesn't lock me out like I've requested either.
<the-erm> I though maybe ... xscreensaver was running, but it's not.
<spawn57> tarden, double check it, type in cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6 , if it should say blacklist ipv6 on your screen.
<stdin> the-erm: that's not the main screensaver, that's the "blanking", turn it off with "xset s off"
<spawn57> tarden: if it does, then reboot and try logging in, should work fine
<the-erm> Does that need to be ran every time stdin?
<tarden> yeah get blacklist
<spawn57> "blacklist ipv6" ?
<tarden> y
<spawn57> arlight
<spawn57> reboot
<stdin> the-erm: unless you comment out "Option          "DPMS"" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<the-erm> ok thanks stdin.
<the-erm> I appreciate your help.
<stdin> np :)
<the-erm> odd DPMS doesn't exist ... in xorg.conf.
<the-erm> It's no biggie I'll just add the command to ~/.kde/AutoStart
<stdin> it's under "Section "Monitor"" for me
<spawn57> stdin: i'm stepping out for a walk, mind helping tarden with the ipv6 problem if he still needs it?
<stdin> spawn57: sure, it's not too difficult :)
<spawn57> haha trying to figure that out drove me nuts,  I installed edgy when it first released
<the-erm> stdin: http://the-erm.com/~erm/monitor.txt
<tarden> hey
<the-erm> As you can see it's not there :)
<tarden> now i rebootet
<tarden> now what?
<spawn57> tarden: log into msn with kmess
<stdin> the-erm: yeah, well it was for me :P
<tarden> still same error msg /btw allways can login just it freez and all my contatcs are gone
<spawn57> tarden: oh, I never had that problem =O
<stdin> don't know why DCOP is using ipv6
<stdin> does it happen for other users ?
<tarden> ip6 just my host name :S
<spawn57> tarden: I dont' think I can help you with that.
<spawn57> tarden: ah
<tarden> btw dos it matter what host name i have?
<spawn57> tarden: hmm one last thing you can try is to rename/delete the .kmess settings folder in you home directory, see if that works
<stdin> ip6-allhosts is a hostname for ff02::3
<andreasw> hi
<tarden> and what if i dont have .kmess folder att all :S
<spawn57> I'm off, later guys.  g'luck tarden I don't what's wrong
<spawn57> you should, folders starting with . are hidden by default
<Gost> df
<tarden> still dont have .kmess
<tarden> well nvm ^^ after that ipv6 disable i can use gaim
<ForgeAus> ipv6 is a problem?
<tarden> seems like that
<tarden> cant connect to any comunicator prog with it on
<tarden> iofs maybe that just me
<roel_bzy> hello i have an broadcom wireless network card. It's working with fwcutter but I can't connect to a wep protected network???
<tarden> well anyone know / one say ago i did ride the bus in 2 town and some guy sat with his laptop with linux and u know workplace 1.2.3.4 he just pressed somthing and moved his mouse around and desktop move like turning.. anyone know what that is?
<stdin> tarden: sounds like looking glass
<stdin> http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/ and https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/
<tarden> ok ty
<andreasw> Until they invent 3D Input Devices all the 3D Desktops are just eye candy ;)
<tarden> ^^
<andreasw> I think in far future we won't have any keyboard or monitor
<andreasw> all is pluged into your brain ;)
<andreasw> and than linux uses the wrong modelines and your brain explodes ;)
<tarden> haha
<tarden> wel c u guys gonna reboot
<andreasw> bye
<tarden> hey agian well where can i get that thing so i can cast around my desktop?
<andreasw> tarden, <stdin> http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/ and https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/
<tarden> ty i did forgett to save it before i rebooted doh :P
<[StingRay] > Hi stdin :)
<stdin> hey [StingRay] 
<morti1s> anybody updated to 7.04?
<Jucato> considering it's still in alpha... nope...
<stdin> well, I installed it, didn't update tho
<Jucato> only brave souls :)
<morti1s> hehe
<Jucato> or crazy ones
<morti1s> i'm installing it
<Jucato> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> be sure to be there ^^^^^
<morti1s> one hour remaining
<morti1s> it'll be interesting to see if it boots
<roel_bzy> does anyone know how I can fix my broadcom wireless card? It can't connect to wireless network but it can scan the networks.
<[StingRay] > Hey, stdin. For how long are you using posix OS-es? (10 years ?)
<stdin> [StingRay] : yeah, I've used linux for 10 yeays
<[StingRay] > stdin, just trying to guess ;)
<stdin> since I was 10 :)
<Jucato> ouch..
<Jucato> 10+10 = 20...
<[StingRay] > And I bet English is your native?
<stdin> yep
<stdin> Jucato: yep, i'm 20
<[StingRay] > stdin, ;) I'd better go for a lotto.
<stdin> heh
<Jucato> ugh... I'm almost 24.. and I've only used Linux for a year... :(
<stdin> my 1st distro was mandrake, the I bought a suse 8.2 disk and used that for a while, then I went to debian and used that for years
<roel_bzy> i'm also 24 and i'm using kubuntu for three weeks
<Jucato> hehe :)
<roel_bzy> and its very hard i must say. Nothing comes without a fight
<andreasw> I switched back from kubuntu to ubuntu yesterday
<roel_bzy> first old ati card (fixed it with fglrx). Now my wireless networkcard broadcom that doesn't work
<stdin> I've always prefired KDE over Gnome
<morti1s> me too
<roel_bzy> and after that i need to find a solution about my usb headset
<[StingRay] > stdin, I found a resolution for my problem with the messed order of subwindows in wine(Virtual Desktop). The last problem is that a guy posted bug 4505, thus making all wine apps run in one virtual desktop.
<[StingRay] > stdin, imho there should be an option in winecfg to each user to choose.
<jean-b> hello there
<stdin> [StingRay] : well, make a wish bug for it :)
<codyt> sup
<[StingRay] > If I cannot resolve this I have to make a terminal session for each wine app.Some users work with 2 or more of the same app
<bartist> codyt, i received your messages very late yesterday
<bartist> i did not respond you
<[StingRay] > :), stdin
<bartist> i am sorry
<bartist> i left my pc and forgot to quit the chat
<codyt> ah
<bartist> but thanx for your help
<codyt> no biggy.
<bartist> i am still without sounds
<codyt> you're welcome.
<bartist> when i run alsamixer in konsole
<roel_bzy> if i connect to an wireless network, should my not wireless network be disabled or not?
<ForgeAus> hmm
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<bartist> it says my card is Intel 82801CA-ICH3 with a chip: Realtek ALC101
<bartist> i think it is the wrong chip
<bartist> isn't it?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@mail.sminternational.com.br]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<bartist> ??
<codyt> Thought Realtek was ethernet.. but they might do more than that.
<codyt> oh
<codyt> Realtek Semiconductor
<bartist> that is the point
<codyt> they probably do more than just ethernet.
<bartist> may be alsamixer think my audio card is an ethernet card
<codyt> probably not.
<bartist> although my ethernet card works fine
<bartist> i think my chip should be AC97
<Grumpf> hi there
<codyt> my soundcard on the other computer is a Realtek AC97
<codyt> although, I can't even get Linux to boot up properly on it.
<bartist> arffff
<bartist> i dont want to remove linux and reinstall windows just because af a sound issue
<codyt> Hrm.
<codyt> no, we wouldn't want that..
<Grumpf> i have just installed kubuntu (Edgy Eft) and am now trying to get WLAN running. i figured out i need a newer version of madwifi for my Atheros chip. i downloaded the package and now i am trying to go through the install process. How do i check the options in the kernel .config file?
<bartist> my audio controller is intel corp 82801CA/CAM AC'97
<codyt> I forget how long it took me to get my sound working with Gentoo..
<bartist> but i had NO PROBLEM with ubuntu dapper!!
<bartist> and it worked a bit on kubuntu edgy
<stdin> Grumpf: the .config is saved as /boot/config-`uname -r`
<blue|palm|palm> 
* Jucato notes that those are backquotes ` ` not normal quotes ' '
<codyt> bartist, I don't recommend it yet, but if all else fails you might be able to get a cheap PCI soundcard that you're sure is supported by linux.
<blue|palm> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<bartist> arf ................
<Grumpf> stdin. how do i access it? konqueror shows only "home" and "media" in the topmost directory.
<bartist> i should start thinking of replacing my laptop
<n0ne> heyal
<bartist> it is 6 yo
<stdin> Grumpf: you can just go to /boot in the address bar
<stdin> !hidden | Grumpf
<ubotu> Grumpf: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Jucato> just type it in Grumpf
<soulrider> does anyone here have an LCD monitor? I see a darker spot, does it mean the pixels are dead ?
<lombra> e ai povo. alguem usa roundcube por aqui?!
<codyt> I have a darker spot because I had to travel with my monitor, and weight was put on it.
<dwidmann> doesn't mean its neccessarily dead, it might have just gotten dull
<codyt> and I also have an annoying purple line going down it.
<blue|palm> if knetworkmanager doesnt find any wireless networks, but wireless assisten does, is there anything i could do?
<codyt> sucks, 'cause I got the monitor only a month before it got damaged.
<blue|palm> wireless assistant
<dwidmann> is it still under any sort of warranty codyt?
<[StingRay] > stdin, do you have experience with Gbit ethernet NICs? I hear people complaining about bottlenecks with 1Gbit NICs. Can you suggest a stable model from D-link? I have to set 3 PC-s with real 1
<codyt> probably not, seeing how I let excessive weight be put onit.
<blue|palm> another thing, are there known issues over usb hdd problems?
<[StingRay] > real 1 Gbit thoughput, stdin
<codyt> Damaging the product yourself usually voids waranty.
<codyt> although, I didn't have a lot of choice.
<zerozero> i recently upgraded to edgy from dapper by resinstalling, before I didn't have any video problems but it seems like edgy doesn't have my driver, how do I find the right driver so I can increase my resolution?
<dwidmann> erm, they don't need to know what happened, hehe
<[StingRay] > I read the hardware compatiblity but, realtek in not the best choice imho...stdin
<stdin> [StingRay] : no, all I gave is 100Mbit cards, tho I have heard of bottlenecks in Gbit models
<spawn57> zerozero: you need to download the restricted modules package to support your video card properly
<codyt> I'm sure they've had people send in monitors that had been damaged by the customer,  and would quickly recognize it.
<spawn57> zerozero: there's a for all those things in one of kubuntu's pages ..um..
<spawn57> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spawn57> that's the place
<[StingRay] > ok, thanks, stdin.
<bartist> codyt you should try
<bartist> you have nothing to loose
<codyt> I'd have to pay to ship my monitor, surely.
<codyt> Then if they denied me, I'd have to pay to have it shipped back.
<dwidmann> codyt, you might be able to do a dropoff/pickup depending where they want it done at
<codyt> I'll look into it.
<zerozero> spawn57: thanks
<spawn57> zerozero np
<[StingRay] > Does anybody here own a Gbit ethernet controller? Can you share if you can reach the real throughput and which is your model?
<ForgeAus> you mean like a Marvell Yukon?
<dwidmann> I've got two of them, unfortunately, the rest of the computers in my house don't have them, so I can't really use them for what they are.
<ForgeAus> heheh lol dwid
<dwidmann> Mine are Marvell and NForce4 ... integrated
<ForgeAus> you could always wire it to a router that connects to the other two some otherhow
<ForgeAus> mines Marvell integrated into and Asus M/B (I would have preferred an Intel one but oh well)
<dwidmann> that's not it, the problem is that the other two computers only have megabit ethernet cards
<spawn57> ForgeAus: same here, i got a god damn realtek one
* mineur is on megabit 
<spawn57> 100mbps?
<mineur> yeah
<spawn57> or are you one some sorta bus coaxil one?
<spawn57> ah thank god
<dwidmann> oops
<mineur> nah just regunar 100mbit :)
<mineur> *regular
<dwidmann> 'twas what I meant ... I scared myself there for a second
<[StingRay] > ForgeAus, I am not speaking about a certain model, just Gbit ethernet controller with the corresponding network tehcnology for you to test the throughput.
<spawn57> I read token ring was hell to manage haha
<dwidmann> after I read what I said ... I'm like that sometimes
<manu_> hi @ all
<codyt> hi
<manu_> i'm using kubuntu and on kde i put icons/links of my devices (hard disk drives) on the desktop (i think i made a drag n drop of konqueror, now my problem is i cant rename the icons as i want (e.g. windows, fat32, ntfs, reiserfs,...) he says permission denied, but i copied as user (not as root) on my kanotix it is working (rename with f2)
<manu_> can you help?
<dwidmann> manu: try typing this in a terminal: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/Desktop/*
<Jucato> manu_: how did you make the icons on your desktop?
<mineur> !webcam
<blue|palm> soulrider: I found the problem with my kubuntu booting... it seems having my external hdd in during booting was causing it to crash, every time, so booting without it in works fine
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ForgeAus> icons on the desktop are easy enough
<[StingRay] > Will a GBit network card using driver RTL-8139C be able to reach more than 100 Mbit?
<ForgeAus> I even managed to make a Trash one! (emulating the link which was strangely a url (kioslave?) to trash:/ hehe)
<manu_> Jucato: its some weeks ago i thought i just copied them from media:/
<mace__> hi, i couldnt reactivate my eht0 device after using "ifconfig eth0 down". i just used "ifconfig eht0 up" but it didnt work. am i doing something wrong?
<codyt> bartist, what mixer do you use?
<blue|palm> Is anybody here using an ATI card?
<bartist> kmix
<bartist> and alsamixer
<manu_> if i add one with right click add device, it says hda1 (e.g.) is unmounted, but its mounted in fstab
<manu_> he mounts the devices while booting Jucato
<mineur> [StingRay] : My guess would be yes.... but not giving guarentees :d
<bartist> the thing that i can not understand is that it worked fine in ubuntu dapper
<bartist> how can it bug in kubuntu edgy?
<Jucato> hmm..
<[StingRay] > thanks mineur
<[StingRay] > stdin,  Will a GBit network card using driver RTL-8139C be able to reach more than 100 Mbit?
<blue|palm> can anybody tell me how to install .deb packages?
<bartist> just click on them
<bartist> bkuepalm
<dwidmann> bartist: updated software = out with the old bugs, in with the new?
<blue|palm> it opens up ark
<morti1s> blue|palm, dpkg -i [.deb] 
<blue|palm> thanks
<[StingRay] > is the driver shomehow limiting bandwith? stdin
<bartist> it must be that dwidmann
<bartist> i'll try installing kubuntu dapper
<stdin> [StingRay] : it's should go with the hardware limit, but it may be limiting
<bartist> i should replace my laptop
<stdin> [StingRay] : you can try the other driver for it
<bartist> when do you think it is a good time?
<[StingRay] > stdin, I took this example from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsDlink
<bartist> because there is this hd dvd vs blue ray
<bartist> and also i prefer to wait until vista
<dwidmann> Why wait til vista? It'll add to the cost
<[StingRay] > I don't have the card yet...just wanted to make sure if will be able to have the full bandwith, stind. I will search then for 528-T
<bartist> because it always come with windows, so it is better to wait until vista
<bartist> ...
<stdin> [StingRay] : it should abide by the hardware limits
<Grumpf> ok.. madwifi make was successful (i think). what do i have to do now to set up the networking? Install file says "after installing, your need to run modprobe ath_pci" i did it, but nothing happens when i do. iwconfig still says "no wireless extension" on all slots
<codyt> why vista??
<bartist> anyway what do you recommend: asus, del?
<bartist> well because i live in a world with a system
<bartist> and this system uses vista ...
<dwidmann> already?
<codyt> icky.
<morti1s> all right
<bartist> wo far i have no windows in my pc
<morti1s> wish me luck, i'm going to try to boot 7.04 ;/
<bartist> but if i have no soind in the coming week
<bartist> i ll have to reinstall it
<codyt> Although... I really wouldn't mind seeing how many ways I can break vista
<codyt> but.. it's not worth the purchase.
<[StingRay] > stdin, one last thing :). Is (k)ubuntu 6.06 able to make use of SATA2? If so, can you point me to a good chipset.
<dwidmann> bartist, easiest way might be to get a pci sound card
<dwidmann> or pcmcia, or whatever they are
<bartist> if you find me a pc retailer who sells pc without win,  fax me
<codyt> did mention that earlier.
<dwidmann> system76?
<mineur> bartist: plenty of them where I live
<codyt> google for "no os pc"?
<Grumpf> how do i load modules?
<bartist> where do you live mineur?
<mineur> Belgium
<codyt> Grumpf, modprobe
<mineur> but you can always assemble a pc yourself...
<bartist> frites & beer =)
<mineur> hell yeah! lol
<bartist> i know, but i need a laptop
<Grumpf> codyt: dos this usually give a response or something?
<mineur> a laptop might be trickier, but there are laptop resellers who do it
<codyt> not if it was successful.
<bartist> do you recommend asus, dell?
<acemo> i think my device section in my xorg.conf is a bit too small :S here is my device section of my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2022/
<mineur> I have a Toshiba myself
<codyt> like, to load the usb_storage module it'd be "modprobe usb_storage"
<stdin> [StingRay] : I think it can, tho I don't have SATA, but this is a good place to check http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/
<[StingRay] > Thanks, stdin!
<stdin> :)
<codyt> Dell *claims* they love the penguin, but when I tried to configure a linux desktop, the only option for OS was FreeDOS.
<bartist> freedos????!!!!!
<bartist> what is that?
<codyt> yep
<Grumpf> ok so i got no respone - i assume module is loaded now? why is the wlan chip still inactive then?
<codyt> an OS I'm unfamliar with.
<dwidmann> bartist, sure as ...... ain't linux.
<mineur> I know someone who lost his warranty for installing linux on a dell.... but years ago... not sure how their policy is now
<codyt> Grumpf,
<codyt> lsmod | grep -i module_name
<morti1s> $ cat /etc/issue
<morti1s> Ubuntu feisty (development branch) \n \l
<morti1s> :)
<codyt> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<codyt> doesn't even say edgy.
<dwidmann> edgy eft = development codename ... supposedly they use the number after it hits release time ...
<codyt> Grumpf, did you find that it was loaded?
<mineur> and on my Toshiba.... warranty has expured already.... but I never had to claim it, I'm a satisfied Toshiba customer :)
<codyt> Ah.
<Grumpf> codyt, yes, there were some lines
<Jucato> lsb_release -a
<stdin> dwidmann: no, it's just the name of it
<thoreauputic> codyt:  try   lsb_release -a
<stdin> or lsb_release -r
<stdin> or lsb_release -c
<stdin> :)
<codyt> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<codyt> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<codyt> Release:        6.10
<codyt> Codename:       edgy
<codyt> fancy.
<thoreauputic> :)
<codyt> heh
<codyt> didn't know x-chat automatically auto-replaces "teh" with "the"
<morti1s> that's good coding
<thoreauputic> codyt: you can make it replace any string you like in fact
<morti1s> save the language
<arbus> bartist: Acer sells notebook without win. you can then install MEPIS (kubuntu derivative) in about 20 mins.
<codyt> thoreauputic, noticed.
<codyt> (:
<codyt> was digging through menus.
<thoreauputic> right
<ForgeAus> simplyMEPIS
<dwidmann> acer sells win-free notebooks? My interest has been sparked
<ForgeAus> whats MEPIS got or removed that Kubnutnu hasn't?
<codyt> oh really?
<ForgeAus> grr kubntu
<b111> yo yo Kubuntu people
<b111> i'm using kubuntu for the first time
<b111> i love it
<codyt> that's a good start, b111
<b111> thanx codyt
<arbus> dwidmann: acer aspire 3682 (intel) aspire 5101 (amd) are both win-free.
<codyt> win-free or OS-free?
<mineur> I think it's not even legal in Belgium to force a customer to buy a certain OS with a certain pc.... however they'll make it very hard for you to do si... :)
<mineur> *so
<codyt> pretty specific law.
<arbus> codyt: win-free. they load it with linpus (an old linux version).
<mineur> no it's in general
<codyt> nice.
<mineur> it's the law against couple-selling (translated literally lol)
<tarden> well how can i change my lang on my keybord?
<mineur> as it's illegal to give free cellphones with new mobile contracts
<codyt> interesting.
<arbus> tarden: use kxkbd
<mineur> sometimes.... it forces me to spend more money on a cool phone hehe
<tarden> whats that_
<arbus> it is a daemon that sits on the systray to change the keyboard layout to whatever you want.
<tarden> where can i get it_
<dwidmann> I wish such laws existed here mineur
<mineur> I wonder how long they'll be able to exist here.... I fear the european commission
<tarden> where can i get it?
<mineur> you're in the US?
<dwidmann> Indeed.
<arbus> ALT+F2, "keyboard_layout"
<mineur> tarden: sudo apt-get install package-name
<mineur> or is it already installed? :d
<codyt> should be installed. it's installed on mine.
<mineur> system settings, regional stuff there keyboard layout
<arbus> btw, there are lots of nice stuff that can be launched from ALT+F2. My fav show off is "memory".
<mineur> alt f2 doesn't do a thing :)
<mineur> not here anyway :)
<mineur> which app does it load?
<codyt> meh, it use to on mine.
<filthpig> hi
<arbus> ALT+F2 is the shortcut key for "Run Command...."
<codyt> I changed my shortcuts, though.
<dwidmann> I guess I do have worse things to worry about though ... like Digital restrictions management, treacherous computing, and the united state's $9 trillion national debt....
<arbus> Try Win+Enter.
<filthpig> does anyone in here have a problem using cedega with kubuntu 6.10?
<luca_b> codyt: wow, I never knew those commands (though I use ALT-F2 for everything)
<mineur> hehe dwidmann, good luck :d
<paolo> hi. which is the command to send through rs232 (/dev/ttyS0) a string "mystring" thnks
<codyt> I just keep a konsole handy.
<codyt> it's already there when I log in.
* mineur has a application button to konsole too :d
<tarden> mineur E: Couldn't find package package-kxkdb
<mineur> tarden: it's already installed.... go to system settings in the kde menu
<arbus> paolo: echo mystring >/dev/ttyS0
<mineur> there reginal settings
<mineur> and keyboard layout
<paolo> thnks arbus
<n8k99> I have yakuake installed so a terminal is always an f12 away
<mineur> there's even a tab to configure the keyboard layout manager
<tarden> mineur don't have kde menu
<codyt> I just don't close my terminal.
<mineur> erm?
<mineur> you use kde?
<codyt> and it starts up automatically.
<codyt> the "K" in the bottom left corner, if you haven't changed certain settings on Kubuntu
<arbus> tarden: are you on KDE desktop? If so, select "Run Command..." and type "keyboard_layout" to change the same.
<tarden> ok ty
<mineur> or fire up systemsettings with the run command
<roel_> hello everyone
<arbus> tarden: if you are using default KDE, ALT+F1 brings up the menu and ALT+F2 brings up the Run Command prompt.
<mineur> hello roel :)
<tarden> it worked ty arbus
<roel_> What apt-source should i put in my source list to apt-get msttcorefonts???
<mineur> which part of our beautiful country are you from? :)
<codyt> I always have so little memory free..
<codyt> 6MB out of 512
<mineur> codyt: if you're used to windows... that's normal
<codyt> haha, yeah.
<codyt> Although, I have no problems with speed or anything like that.
<codyt> even with 6MB free, I can launch games and run them smoothly.
<mineur> normal, linux manages memory in a totally different manner
<codyt> Yeah.
<arbus> n8k99: yakuake is nice. But I still like to show off my quick Run Commands. It not only works for URLs, but also for some great commands. The full list of commands are in /usr/share/applications/kde.
<mineur> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<roel_> doesn't anybody uses the msttcorefonts in this chatroom?
<arbus> codyt: in linux, there is nothing like "free memory". any memory left over after apps is game for file buffers. Try the "memory" command in ALT+F2 and check for "application data"
<mineur> I have them installed yeah, just in case... don't use them lol
<codyt> Yeah, that's what I used to see the "6MB free"
<roel_> yes but just in case i want to install them where can i get the correct ones for kubuntu edgy
<roel_> because an aptitude search can't find them
<mineur> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arbus> roel:msttcorefonts is in archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse
<roel_> k thnx
<mineur> hmm I'm looking for the link myself
<codyt> Disk Cache 23%, disk buffers 22%, Application data 52%, 10.16MB free.
<codyt> 90% free swap.
<codyt> 93*
<arbus> btw, msttcorefonts doesnt change much. if you do frequent installs, it is faster to tgz /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
* lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<mineur> roel_: you need universe and multiverse in your repositories tho
<arbus> codyt: you seem to be doing fine. btw, 52% of 512MB is a large footprint for apps. what apps are you running that takes so much space?
<smoze> hello
<roel_> mineur are that the universe en multiverse of edgy or dapper?
<mineur> of the distribution you  use
<roel_> because edgy i already have
<roel_> edgy
<roel_> but he can 't find the msttcorefonts
<arbus> roel: what does "apt-cache policy msttcorefonts" show?
<codyt> just konsole (3 tabbed terminals), Noatun, x-chat, firefox, klipper, kmix
<codyt> then however many background processes.
<roel_> msttcorefonts
<roel_> Installed (none)
<codyt> I'll check ksysguard.
<roel_> Candidate: (none)
<roel_> Version: table:
<codyt> whoa.. I really need trim some stuff down..
<arbus> roel: what about "grep archive.ubuntu.com /etc/apt/sources.list"
<luca_b> codyt: usually though, the linux kernel rarely reports memory as "free"
<codyt> xorg, firefox-bin, clamd, noatun, kdesktop, artsd, xchat, are the ones usng the most.
<roel_> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<roel_> deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<roel_> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<roel_> deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<roel_> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<roel_> deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<roel_> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<roel_> deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<roel_> this
<codyt> I have noticed that it'll say I have more free memory after running and closing a game.
<tarden> tja
<roel_> should i use some other? or maybe not the be ones
<roel_> ?
<arbus> roel: you need to append "multiverse" to the line ending "edgy universe"
<luca_b> roel_: you need one more line
<arbus> and then run "apt-get update"
<roel_> k will try is arbus
<smoze> has anyone experienced jamming of install, it just won't even boot
<codyt> yep
<roel_> thnx arbus i found them now
<codyt> 77.72MB free, now.
<smoze> how can i solve that?
<arbus> codyt: i am running a whole bunch of apps - kde, kontact, kmail, akregator, konqueror, gaim. but my app data is only 64% of 256MB.
<codyt> swap didn't change a bit.
<codyt> go figure.
<it> hey guys i got a problem with SuperKaramba
<it> anyone able to help?
<codyt> I'm not having any performance issues.
<codyt> although, I'm sure it doesn't help that I have a lot of tranlucensy/transparency activated.
<codyt> I'm guessing my system is poorly configured, or something.
<it> anyone helping today?
<roel_> exit
<dwidmann> what do you need it?
<Pekke> Hello! Can anybody help me with suspending my kubuntu laptop? I downloaded the Kpowersave with adept, but I don't know how to use it...
<codyt> I didn't do any post-install configuration, really.
<it> i need a little help with superkaramba
<arbus> codyt: it is probably some programming hogging. if it is a small memory leak, then you will see your app data or swap usage increasing. i wouldnt bother about it as long as the system works fine.
<dwidmann> it: details?
<codyt> swap stays at a minimal usage.
<bartist> hey guys i ve downloaded a binary to set up google earth
<it> it is not showing the themes i downloaded....butshows they are downloaded....but will not let me re download them
<bartist> how can i install it?
<codyt> binary meaning an installer?
<dwidmann> it: odd ... I usually just download them with konqueror ... then in superkaramba I click on open and open the file I downloaded and it opens them. Works-for-me(TM) anyway.
<it> i use automatix2 to install stuff like that.....I know it is not recommended here but it works well for me
<codyt> one sec..
<dwidmann> an example of a binary: jpeg image
<codyt> dwidmann, that's why I asked.
<dwidmann> I know
<bartist> yes but it is a bin
<bartist> when i click it, it opens kate
<codyt> it, I've experienced this problem myself.
<dwidmann> .bin & .run = self extracting installers .. run them in konsole with the command "sh <filename>"
<codyt> There's a list (I forget where exactly) that lists certain packages as installed, even if the install failed.
<codyt> I had to manually edit the list and remove them.
<codyt> this was with Kopete, but it's the same system.
<it> I always change the file permissions using chmod 777 the file name
<it> then i run ./filename
<codyt> mm
<dwidmann> it: don't forget to chmod +x too ....
<bartist> also, to add universe, i uncomment the two lines
<codyt> 777 would include +x
<it> what does the +x do?
<codyt> just chmod +x instead of 777
<bartist> but i could not find the multiverse ones
<codyt> x = executable.
<it> oh ok
<it> well 777 is as much permision as you can get right?
<codyt> 777 allows read, write, and execute for everyone.
<codyt> 777 make the file free for anyone to read, delete, edit, or execute.
<it> well if i am the only one using then it is ok ?
<bartist> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dwidmann> codyt ... true enough ... I've been up about 24 hours, I must be due for more sugar/caffeine
<codyt> it, unless it's possible for others to access your computer
<it> ok...but i will start using +x anyway
<codyt> I tend to lock things up just in case.
<Tonren> Anyone know of a good dark theme?
<codyt> root folder is 000
<codyt> Tonren, www.kde-look.org
<mineur> don't just give any file 777 :) you never know if you'll want to give access to someone else at a later point...
<Tonren> codyt: I've been looking there for hours.  I can't seem to find one.
<dwidmann> tonren ... I can never get dark themes to work well enough in kde, sadly :( ... can't seem to find a way to change widget border colors (like the borders of pushbuttons, frames, etc)
<Tonren> codyt: kde-look and gnome-look have the most horrible interface of any site I've ever seen in history.  Half of the time I can't even figure out how to install what I'm downloading.
<bartist> guys should i wait for hd dvd, blue ray before buying a laptop?
<Tonren> dwidmann: That sucks.  I've been using a perfect dark theme in Gnome for a year.  I don't think I cna get used to a light one again.
<codyt> When my computer was *very* dark, I just changed my color settings
<codyt> high contrast, white text.
<Tonren> Also, what the heck is "Katapult?"
<dwidmann> Well, a dark one can be pulled off, you just can't use black for the window color or the widget borders won't have any contrast with it at all
<codyt> Tonren, program launcher.
<Tonren> codyt: Oh, neat.
<dwidmann> katapult is the best thing ever to happen to kde, ever.
<Tonren> codyt: How do I open it up again?
<codyt> mine's in K->Utilities
<Jucato> !katapult | Tonren
<ubotu> Tonren: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<dwidmann> katapult is an application launcher, calculator, file opener, and a variety of other things ... you start typing, and it autocompletes whether it be a program, music file, piece of math, etc
<codyt> I never use it myself.
* dwidmann abuses it to death
<codyt> haha
<bartist> google earth is not in the repos anymore?
<codyt> I do most things in konsole.
<dwidmann> I even use katapult to open konsole for me :)
<ubuntu> hello, is there a nice person who can help me installing the grub bootloader?
<codyt> konsole doesn't close for me.
<dwidmann> fuzzo, I suppose so, how did it get uninstalled though?
<codyt> It's there, borderless, exactly where I want it, every time I log into KDE
<Tonren> If I switch users, do all of my programs close?
<codyt> Tonren, not if you don't log out.
<fuzzo> i got a new harddrive and im now trying to copy everything from harddisk a to harddisk b
<codyt> and, you can quickly switch back with atl-ctrl-F7, usually.
<fuzzo> i used gparted to copy the partitions
<codyt> then back to the other with alt-ctrl-F8
<Tonren> Ok, uhm... how do I add a new user?
<fuzzo> but the bootloader wasnt copied
<codyt> Command line or GUI?
<Tonren> codyt: I know how to do it via command line, but I figure I ought to get used to KDE's GUI
<Tonren> I think I found it though
<dwidmann> fuzzo: grub-install /dev/hdb would probably do it for you ... try it
<dwidmann> **sudo grub-install /dev/hdb
<dwidmann> assuming grub-install is the new primary drive
<Tonren> codyt: Wait... where's the "Administrator Mode" button in the KDE Control Module thingie?
<dwidmann> **erm assuming /dev/hdb
<fuzzo> i tried installing grub following this guide http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB?highlight=%28bootloader%29
<dwidmann> tonren, usually along the bottom
<codyt> I just use Settings->System Administration->Use Account Editor
<codyt> I think I had to add "settings" to my menu, though.
<fuzzo> if i run the command grup-install /dev/sda it says /dev/sda does not have anz corresponding BIOS drive
<Tonren> dwidmann: Weird.  It wasn't fully extended to the bottom.
<fuzzo> and i have no idea what that means
<fuzzo> what shall i do now?
<dwidmann> fuzzo, I'm not sure what it means ... is /dev/sda the new device?
<fuzzo> yes
<fuzzo> i copied all partitions from the old the hd to new hd. so everything is ready expect the bootloader
<cecko> Hi guys! dont you know what file permissions are needed for config files (under /home/user/) of kde apps? I moved whole my hme folder with thunar and then with konqueror beck, one of them must have changed the permissions...
<fuzzo> except
<dwidmann> cecko ... I have the folders in my home dir set to 700 ...
<fuzzo> the root partition is at sda3, sda1 is windows 2000 and sd2 is the swap partition
<bartist> how can i install the google earth binary file?
<drarem> how do you make someone's name highlight in red so you can get their attention in this chat window
<dwidmann> fuzzo, check in your bios ... maybe there's something you have to change regarding whether it looks to boot from the sata or pata drive.
<cecko> dwidmann: all the files and folders?
<sarah_> How do I make something run when I login?
<dwidmann> drarem, type their name
<drarem> ok i just wont see it
<cecko> bartist: check out Medibuntu repo
<codyt> hrm.
<dwidmann> sarah_ put a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<drarem> thnx
<dwidmann> cecko, yes
<sarah_> dwidmann: Isn't there a way to do it in the system menu?
<MidMark> hi today I've installed a dual core and after 2 hours of running I got a freeze, never happened before with single core
<bartist> cecko i want to install google earth but i dont find it in the repos, so I downloaded it from google.Com
<MidMark> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2036/
<dwidmann> Not as far as I know sarah_
<MidMark> is there a bug report?
<sarah_> dwidmann: lame...
<dwidmann> Well, sarah_, you could just open up only the things you would want to have open in a new session, then go to k-> save session
<sarah_> dwidmann: I don't see that option in my K Menu
<dwidmann> odd, it should be there ...
<fuzzo> ok, thx
<codyt> neither do I.
<cecko> dwidmann, thx, don't you know what is the permission command? (kdesu) Konqueror changes always only parts of the folder
<cecko> bartist, you have to change its permissions so it will be executable. then just run it from command line or Alt+F2 (include path to it)
<codyt> cecko, the command to change permissions?
<kai_> whats up people
<kai_> whats the address for a cut copy and paste site?
<dwidmann> cecko: chmod -R 700 ~
<bartist> ok thanx!
<dwidmann> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cecko> dwidmann, thx I'll try that,hopefully Firefox will run again
<codyt> Fx<3
<codyt> 0 ops, just noticed that..  I like that.
<codyt> oh wow
<dwidmann> the ops are here codyt, they're just incognito
<codyt> Just noticed that acer's notebook index *still* hasn't loaded.
<codyt> Ah.
<Tm_T> Ops?
<codyt> in my previous experiences,  ops usually just idled and ingored everything.
<codyt> relying on mIRC scripts to do their work.
<Tm_T> mIRC?
<codyt> Windows IRC chat program
<codyt> the most popular, as far as I know.
<Tm_T> codyt: Ah, now I remember, that terrible thing I was glad to forget.
<codyt> hahaha
<Tm_T> Tried it once, what a trauma.
<dwidmann> here, you can use ubotu to wake them up ... he knows all of their names ... ! ops, use only in emergencies
<kai_> Thank u ubotu
<codyt> ohh
<manchicken__> codyt: People don't use mIRC here very often ^_^
<codyt> I'm sure.
<manchicken__> (w00t for konversation)
<codyt> wouldn't make a lot of sense, really.
<Tm_T> Irssi <3
* Jucato notes that some unique people prefer to run mIRC in Wine...
<codyt> I do still like mIRC's scripting capabilities.
<Tonren> Jucato: "Unique" is a common euphemism for "eccentric."  ;)
* manchicken__ points and laughs at those people...
<codyt> games made with picwin
<manchicken__> codyt: If you want scripting, run xchat with Perl or Python.
<codyt> am.
<Jucato> Tonren: I use "unique" as a euphemism for "weird" or "crazy"
<Tonren> Jucato: Synonyms, my friend.
<codyt> haven't gone as far as to  learn perl, python, or tcl
<Tm_T> Btw hi kids.
<stdin> konversation can script, irssi can script, xchat can script ....
<manchicken> Perl and Python have better scripting support than mIRC could dream of.
<Jucato> Konvi can do some scripts too... just not event-driven scripts
<Tonren> How do I change the silly End Session picture?
<codyt> Yeah.
<arbus> fuzzo: after you copy over all the files, you need to do chroot to the new root volume and then run grub-install. Otherwise you will have to explicitly specify the grub menu.list file. Check the man page for grub-install for details.
<dwidmann> /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/toc/index.html @ codyt
<Tonren> Also, what's the story with all these different terminal sessions?
<codyt> Though, if you were also a coder, you could fully extend it with DLLs.
<manchicken> Perl and Python are both insanely simple scripting languages to learn.
<codyt> Yeah, I've just never put an effort towards it
<Jucato> konvi also does bash scripts... let's see mirc do that!
<codyt> I've seen the syntax, didn't look too complex.
<manchicken> codyt: If you wanted to pay for the MS compiler or fight with one that's free.
<codyt> manchicken, GCC is available on windows.
<Jucato> Tonren: http://www.kde-artists.org/logout
<dwidmann> I wouldn't say perl is insanely simple, but python definitely is
<manchicken> codyt: Try compiling a DLL on windows in GCC.
<Tm_T> Jucato: My friends irssi did tell us if he had comments in one website or when he last time opened his fridge etc etc.
<manchicken> dwidmann: I would say you're wrong.
<codyt> Yeah, been there.
<wilman> i want to install tuxguitar but it needs java 1.5, i have installed the package sun-java5-jre, when i want to install tguitar it says i need java runtime
<dwidmann> I'd only say it's simple ... not insanely so :)
<codyt> mIRC scripts are very straight forward.  It's just based on events and aliases.
<Tonren> Wow. KDE is lightyears ahead of Gnome in the "visual layout" category
<manchicken> dwidmann: Both of them are incredibly simple to learn.
<dwidmann> I know
<Pupeno> What do I have to install to get Amarok to use gstreamer ?
<manchicken> Both have some quirks.
* manchicken points at "__main__" conditionals....
<dwidmann> ruby is too really
<manchicken> Ruby's neat.
<Tm_T> Pupeno: You can't.
<Tonren> dwidmann: Ruby is delightful.  I use it for everything now.
<codyt> Once you've learned the first on TEXT event, and how to return information with an  alias, you know mIRC scripting.
<codyt> The rest is just referencing commands.
<TheGateKeeper> Pupeno, go into configuaration & change the engine
<manchicken> codyt: Check out Perl's xchat interface.  It's just as simple.
<Tm_T> TheGateKeeper: Well, IIRC there's no gstreamer engine been there since last year.
<Tonren> codyt: I'm sure that mIRC provides simplicity in exchange for versatility.  With Perl, Python and Ruby, you literally have hooks into everything - system sockets, the internet, other processes on your computer, the command line.
<Pupeno> TheGateKeeper: it's not listed in engines.
<manchicken> Though nobody should run IRC in windows.  Security risk ^_^
<codyt> Sounds like fun.
<codyt> haha
<paolo> Hi. how can I see the parameters of /dev/ttyS0 ? (speed, parity etc.)
<dwidmann> hahaha manchicken ... I got a few viruses and trojans that way back in the day
<codyt> Windows + internet + IE = lack of security.
<TheGateKeeper> Tm_T, think I had it working once upon a time, but at the moment I use xine
<manchicken> dwidmann: The solution to that problem is just to install kubuntu ^_^
<Pekke> is there any program that i can use my webcam to take snapshots/ video chat like in msn messenger?
<manchicken> kubuntu... my anti-Windows.
<Tm_T> TheGateKeeper: Yup, gst engine was dropped almost a year ago by lack of maintainer.
<codyt> IE could have been left out of that equation, but it is a giant hole for just about everything to get in.
<TheGateKeeper> Pupeno, well the gstreamer stuff needs to be installed first before it will show up
<Tm_T> Pupeno: Can't you use Xine?
<codyt> before I discovered Fx, I'd catch IE allowing programs to install things on my computer without my permission.
<TheGateKeeper> Pupeno, what's wrong with the xine engine?
<DeadFishMan> Pekke: use aMSN
<dwidmann> I hear the xine engine is poorly documented, that's the only thing I've really heard about it on that front though
<Tm_T> Pekke: Kopete can do msn video.
<DeadFishMan> Pekke: Now, if you just want to take snapshots, use either camstream or camorama
<Pupeno> TheGateKeeper: I know, but I can't find it. There's no amarok-gstreamer package anymore.
<dwidmann> Looking at the code of a multimedia engine would probably make my head spin though, so I just won't.
<Tm_T> Pupeno: 17:12 < Tm_T> TheGateKeeper: Yup, gst engine was dropped almost a year ago by lack of maintainer.
<manchicken> Pupeno: I'm not sure there ever was an amarok-gstreamer.  Amarok uses libxine.
<TheGateKeeper> Pupeno, from what Tm_T says you are out of luck
<Tm_T> Pupeno: There's none unless you do it yourself.
<Pupeno> Tm_T: I need to play weird formats, like alaw, ulaw and gsm (stuff normally used it telephony) and gstreamer seems te be able to do it.
<codyt> I'm sure x-chat isn't as exploitable as mIRC..  "mIRC viruses" could be spread by tricking someone into typing a /write $decode() with the proper data.
<Tm_T> Pupeno: Well, Xine or Helix.
<Pupeno> Tm_T: weird, I've asked in #amarok and they said gst was suported.
<tony__> how do you install an rpm file
<manchicken> codyt: Has less to do with the client, more to do with the OS behind it.
<Tm_T> Pupeno: When?
<manchicken> codyt: That's why you never IRC as root.
<Pupeno> Tm_T: yesterday.
<Tm_T> Pupeno: Hmm, let me check...
<codyt> manchicken, this was based on the client itself.
<dope> is there some sort of console command to get temperature readings?
<codyt> Though, the script's entire purpose was to spread itself
<Tm_T> Pupeno: Come there, we'll find out what's the truth.
<codyt> nothing more.
<manchicken> Because on windows, everybody has free reign.
<DeadFishMan> tony__: Do you want to install an rpm file on Kubuntu?
<n8k99> I remember amarok in kubuntu used to have the gstreamer engin as an option
<codyt> That is true.
<codyt> ick
<Tm_T> n8k99: There was.
<tony__> ubuntu 6.06
<Jucato> n8k99: there *was*
<Pupeno> Tm_T: I am there.
<TheGateKeeper> Tm_T, I thought there was stuff in the dapper repos, don't know about edgy
<Tm_T> Pupeno: Oh, yes you are. ;)
<codyt> the $decode contained an encoded script, that when decoded would also load itself into mIRC, then just send more prvmsgs giving the instructions to  install it.
<DeadFishMan> tony__: You can use alien to convert that package to a .deb and then install it but most likely you will hit on a few dependencies missing.
<tony__> okay thanks
<DeadFishMan> tony__: Better look for a Debian version of the same package on the repositories
<tony__> is there a good start up guide for ubuntu
<tony__> ok
<DeadFishMan> tony__: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<tony__> i'll look now
<tony__> thanks
<DeadFishMan> tony__: yw
<TheGateKeeper> tony__, http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<Alarm> hello. i have a winfast tv card on my system. till now kubuntu was recognising it without a problem. after installing nvidia drivers all i get with lspci is . 02:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05). Also when trying to run kdetv it tells me kdetv: WARNING: [VBIDecoder::restart()]  no permission to access device. I noticed also that on /dev there is no video0 as it was before. what could i
<Alarm> do ?
<codyt> mIRC scripting has just enough power to be dangerouse.  -> "//echo $findfile(C:\, *,*, 0, /remove $1-)"  <- searchs through the file system, deleting any file that isn't opened.
<hyper_ch> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: You most likely will have to find out if the module for the TV card is still loaded. Use lsmod for that
<DeadFishMan> If it is not, then you can load it manually using modprobe and if it works, update /etc/modules to load it during boot
<codyt> while, you'd probably still be able to boot up again after the "attack," you'd lose a lot of important files.
<Alarm> DeadFishMan,  what would be like named the module ?
<Alarm> cause there is a huge list
<Alarm> video                  17540  0 , i dont know if its that
<Alarm> i see also: cx88xx                 63908
<Alarm> also v4l2
<Alarm> and other that write cx88
<Alarm> videodev               10752  1 cx88
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: No idea. I have a BT878-based TV card (old Pinnacle DC10) and its module is called bttv
<wilman> !tuxguitar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxguitar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wilman> i want to install tuxguitar but it says i have to install sun java runtime 1.5, i have that
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: v4l2 is just the name for the newer Video 4 Linux 2 interface to hook up TV card and certain webcams
<codyt> tuxguitar..
<codyt> I couldn't get it to work.
<codyt> I forget why.
<Alarm> thank you for ur help, but somehow i still dont know what should be my next step or what to search on the web
<codyt> nvm, that was kguitar.
<codyt> hi bartist
<fuzzo> dwidmann: i ran the grub installation with the recheck switch
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: I found this: http://www.threebit.net/mail-archive/video4linux/msg00939.html
<fuzzo> dwidmann: it now says /dev/hda3: Not found or not a block device.
<Alarm> lets see
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: It is not Ubuntu/Kubuntu specific, but it is generic enough so that you can follow and should have the modules needed loaded
<fuzzo> dwidmann: how do i tell grub-install that the new harddisk is sda and not hda?
<fuzzo> dwidmann: i tried to edit /etc/fstab but this didn't change anything
<Alarm> well in my /dev i dont see either anymore video0 as i did before
<frank_> hi all
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: Do not worry about that. Once you load the module, udev will take care of creating the appropriate /dev entries for you automagically
<Alarm> do i need to restart ?
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: No
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: Thiis not Windows :)
<codyt> amen!
<Alarm> options cx88xx card=27 tuner=59 . the numbers change for me ? also "option" is also included ?
<[StingRay] > stdin, I just received the last (I hope so) piece of the puzzle. It sounds like this: "wine explorer.exe /desktop=NAME,WIDTHxHEIGHT application.exe"
<mineur> Uptime: 4 days, 23 hours and 59 minutes
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: No need to do that... Not for now. These are options that you can include on /etc/modules later, and you will need to check out the options that your tv card supports
<Alarm> btw. nor /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf exist
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: K/Ubuntu calls it just /etc/modules
<DeadFishMan> Alarm:  not worry about the other one
<Alarm> DeadFishMan,  i am reading the webpage u gave me, but i dont see something that could help or something that tells me what to do dude
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: Just try modprobe cx88xx and then run lsmod to see if a bunch of additional modules were loaded
<Alarm> DeadFishMan,  well lsmod showed me before also some cx88xx that i pasted here before
<Alarm> ir_common              28548  1 cx88xx, i2c_algo_bit           10376  1 cx88xx, video_buf              27652  1 cx88xx, tveeprom               16144  1 cx88xx
<fuzzo> at all: i got a new harddrive. the old one was IDE, the new one is SATA. i copied all partitions from the old hd to the new hd with gparted. in /etc/fstab i changed everything from hda to sda. now when i run "grub-install /dev/sda" to install the bootloader it says "/dev/hda3: Not found or not a block device." ... seems that grub still gets a from device information from anywhere...what did i forgot?
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: I see... So you already have the module loaded, then.
<Alarm> videodev               10752  1 cx88x
<dwidmann> fuzzo: I'm not sure :\ perhaps ask in the ubuntuforums?
<Alarm> and... i2c_core               23424  5 i2c_ec,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,nvidia
<Alarm> i guess so, its loaeded
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: And after running modprobe manually, did you check if the devices nodes were created in /dev? /dev/video or /dev/video0?
<Alarm> yes, nothing created
<Alarm> as i said, that happened after installing nvidia drivers
<fuzzo> dwidmann: okay, thx
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: Then I have no idea what it could be.
<Alarm> :)
<Alarm> okie
<fuzzo> maybe anyone else had this problem before?
<DeadFishMan> Alarm: Since you stated that this happened after installing the nvidia drivers, you could try to revert temporarily to the OSS nv driver and see what happens
<bartist> hello guys
<kkosmo> list
<Alarm> okie, i will see what i can do
<trappist> I've installed a version of a package I built myself from a previous distro, because of bugs in the newer version.  apt-get always wants to upgrade to the current version.  anybody know how I can exempt this package from updates?
<bartist> when you type lsmod, how many snd_* do you have?
<DeadFishMan> bartist: Lots :)
<blue|palm> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<bartist> i only have 3
<kkosmo> somone know what command in bash to show messege on screen
<kkosmo> ?
<DeadFishMan> bartist: ALSA loads lots of modules in my case. Do not know why :)
<kkosmo> but in popup
<kkosmo> like
<soulrider> trappist: tru "sudo aptitude hold <package>"
<kkosmo> exec startkde
<kkosmo> >
<kkosmo> ?
<trappist> soulrider: awesome, thanks
<soulrider> kkosmo: echo? =/
<DeadFishMan> kkosmo: You want a sort of message box on the GUI?
<kkosmo> no
<soulrider> no prob trappist
<trappist> kkosmo: try osd_cat
<kkosmo> yes
<bartist> snd_intel8x0 snd-ac97_codec and snd_ac97_bus
<bartist> and my sound is not working
<DeadFishMan> kkosmo: You can use kdialog, for starters
<kkosmo> dead
<kkosmo> how
<kkosmo> ?
<kkosmo> oo ok
<kkosmo> thanks
<trappist> or xmessage
<DeadFishMan> kkosmo: Open Konsole and type this: kdialog --msgbox "Text :P"
<DeadFishMan> trappist: Xmessage is soooo 80s XD
<trappist> DeadFishMan: haha
<arbus> paolo: see stty(1) command
<kkosmo> somone can help me how i can change only the konsole language to english not all the system language only kconsole?
<DeadFishMan> kkosmo: Try to export LANG and LANGUAGE environment variables to either C or en_US on your profile scripts
<kkosmo> but i want only the kconsole
<kkosmo> i can do that if yes how
<kkosmo> ?
<DeadFishMan> kkosmo: You can change both ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile and only the shell (console) will use those languages
<DeadFishMan> kkosmo: KDE and other window managers should not be affected by that (unless they read those env vars, of course)
<arbus> Alarm: your video driver is cx88xx. search for this and kubuntu. there seems to be some problem with winfast/cx chipsets and nvidia driver. another person was reporting issues. so you could google for cx88 winfast and nvidia
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<DeadFishMan> Gotta get something to eat. See you later, guys!
<K-Ryan> Bye DeadFishMan
<K-Ryan> When I try to enable my DVD player it says "Return code from mount was 32. "mount failure"
<K-Ryan> Any idea where I should start with that?
<kkosmo> DeadFishMan:
<kkosmo> in two of this files now have somthing about the language
<arbus> fuzzo: grub-install picks its defaults from /boot/grub/grub.conf or /boot/grub/menu.lst. your existing /boot/grub/menu.lst file will refer to /dev/hda and not /dev/sda. read the grub-install man page on how to override these settings. Try "#grub-install" in konqueror
<K-Ryan> DeadFishMan went to get something to eat.
<just-this-time> any mame experience here ? like in http://www.mame.net ~ http://x.mame.net ?
<kkosmo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<K-Ryan> Hey I wonder....
<K-Ryan> !42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> oops
<K-Ryan> !32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Oh well, worth a shot =(
<just-this-time> any mame experience here ? like in http://www.mame.net ~ http://x.mame.net ? please read
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, Could you try and mount that partition on a different mount point?
<K-Ryan> Don't know I just tried to enable it through system settings>disks and drives
<K-Ryan> disk & filesystem*
<K-Ryan> I'm having trouble with it anyway, it won't open -.-
<hyper_ch> hiho, who has feisty herd2 installed?
<n8k99> hyper_ch: I do
<aa> are there any kubuntu artwork proposals made yet?
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, Try at a shell, sudo mkdir /media/dvd; sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hd? /media/dvd
<hyper_ch> n8k99: I have problems with grub there... it can't find the correct partitions anymore
<just-this-time> any mame experience here ? like in http://www.mame.net ~ http://x.mame.net ? please read
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, Replace the ? with b,c or d! WHatever it is...
<n8k99> hyper_ch:did you do a fresh install or an upgrade
<just-this-time> !alternate | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mineur> !mame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<just-this-time> mineur !@
<just-this-time> any mame experience here ? like in http://www.mame.net ~ http://x.mame.net ? please read
<hyper_ch> n8k99: upgrade with herd 1 --> same result... after rebooting grub fails to selec tthe proprer partition
<kkosmo> somone can help me how i can change only the kconsole language not all the system only the kconsole?
<n8k99> Hyper_ch also you'll get better support in #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<hyper_ch> n8k99: then I did an isntall with the alternate cd --> install was also fine except after reboot problems with the partition
<manchicken> just-this-time: Please stop repeating yourself.  If nobody answered, it might be that nobody knows the answer to your CD.
<fernando__> ola
<just-this-time> konsole you mean kkosmo
<hyper_ch> n8k99: ok, I'll look there
<fernando__> hello
<kkosmo> yes
<kkosmo> i wrong
<kkosmo> sorry
<manchicken> Err, question.
<just-this-time> manchicken: tyvm what is CD ?
<manchicken> (where did I get CD from?)
<K-Ryan> "cannot create 'media/dvd;" File exists"
<fernando__> alguien habla espaol?
<kkosmo> how can i do that you know
<kkosmo> ?
<mineur> fernando__: si
<manchicken> !es | fernando__
<ubotu> fernando__: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mineur> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<K-Ryan> It's mounted, just not enabled
<dromer> anyone: I want to move my /home to another partition, how can I best do this?
<just-this-time> manchicken: tyvm what is CD ?
<manchicken> mineur: I win ;)
<kkosmo> !konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 710 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<mineur> yeah but I do speak spanish too lol
<fernando__> gracias
<manchicken> just-this-time: STOP repeating yourself.  If you were paying attention you would have noticed that I typod saying "CD" when I meant question.
<mineur> de nada :)
<manchicken> fernando__: De nada.
<mineur> I win :p
<manchicken> mineur: You beat me there.
<mineur> lol
<K-Ryan> hablo espanol igual
<just-this-time> manchicken you dont CapsLOCK me
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, Type mount at a shell and see if /dev/hd? is listed, and where it's mounted. It may be that only root has access to it at the moment!
<K-Ryan> Murchadh I don't see my normal cd rom drive either o.O
<K-Ryan> But they both show up in storage
<K-Ryan> and when trying to enable the dvd drive i was root
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, Can you paste-bin /etc/fstab?
<slow-motion> hallo
<K-Ryan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K-Ryan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2048/
<mefisto_> I need help!!!!!!!
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, Nice one, I'll have a look! brb
<K-Ryan> mefisto_ that doesn't tell s what your problem is.
<mefisto_> somebody can help me with kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> This is the Kubuntu channel isn't it?
<mefisto_> yeah...
<K-Ryan> Start by telling us your problem. =P
<mefisto_> I'm gonna try to relax a little more =p
<mefisto_> alright, I have two problems right now, I just installed kubuntu a few hours ago and Adept is screwed up by now!
<K-Ryan> Did it crash?
<mefisto_> whenever I'm executing adept, it shows the following message:
<K-Ryan> !adeptfix | mefisto_
<ubotu> mefisto_: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<K-Ryan> Try that
<mefisto_> The APT database could not be opened!
<mefisto_> alrightt, I'm gonna try it
<RadiantFire> does anyone here know how to enable tv-out with the intel i810 driver?
<mineur> if you know, tell me :d
<mefisto_> K-Ryan : I think nothing happened...
<K-Ryan> Did you try opening adept?
<mefisto_> yup, it shows the same message...
<K-Ryan> Hrmm then it didn't crash on you did it?
<K-Ryan> No matter
<K-Ryan> Have you tried a log out log in?
<mefisto_> no, I closed it after a few installs and then I couldn't open it anymore; and I already restarted the pc
<K-Ryan> That's strange...
<mefisto_> well... there's another issue, can you help me?
<K-Ryan> I can try
<mefisto_> thank you!
<K-Ryan> Mind you most other people are more helpful than me.
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, You could try the last line like this /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0. But there is only mention of one optical drive there, is that right?
<K-Ryan> I've only been on Kubuntu for a few days so I only know how to fix what I've encountered
<mefisto_> well, whenever I drag mp3 files to Amarok, they don't play!
<K-Ryan> You don't have the codecs =P
<mefisto_> they're just on the playlist but nothing happens
<mefisto_> duh
<K-Ryan> Hold on a second with that
<mefisto_> what do I need?
<manchicken> mefisto_: Install libxine
<K-Ryan> manchicken isn't it called something-extracodecs
<K-Ryan> ?
<manchicken> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mefisto_> manchicken, where do I get that without adept T___T
<manchicken> mefisto_: I like adept, but apt-get will work, too.
<K-Ryan> Murchadh What I pasted is what I have.
<manchicken> What's wrong with adept?
<K-Ryan> It won't open for him.
<Jucato> manchicken is biased with Adept :P
<manchicken> Why not?
<mefisto_> I think I can learn how to use apt-get while I don't have adept
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, Have you a cd and a dvd drive or just one, /dev/hdd?
<K-Ryan> It tells him "The APT database could not be opened!"
<Jucato> mefisto_: why won't it open?
<Jucato> mefisto_: did you try the commands given by the bot?
<mefisto_> adept crashes! it says it has some issues with the database
<manchicken> mefisto_: Are you running it with kdesu?
<K-Ryan> Murchadh it's two seperate drives.
<mefisto_> jucato: adept doesn't opens cause of the database, it says
<K-Ryan> manchicken he is new he probably doesn't know what kdesu is
<Jucato> mefisto_: did you try the commands?
<Jucato> !adeptcrashfix | mefisto_
<ubotu> mefisto_: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<K-Ryan> He did
<K-Ryan> I gave it to him already
<Jucato> mefisto_: those commands ^^^^^
<mefisto_> how can I use kdesu?
<Jucato> K-Ryan: I know... I'm asking is whether he did the commands...
<K-Ryan> He did =P
<mefisto_> jucato: where do i write !adeptcrashfix ???
<mefisto_> in the konsole?
<K-Ryan> -.-
<K-Ryan> Yes
<Jucato> K-Ryan: see
<Jucato> mefisto_: no...
<K-Ryan> Not !adeptcrashfix
<K-Ryan> This
<mefisto_> -__-
<mefisto_> what?
<Jucato> mefisto_: read the instructins...
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, OK, add this line to the end of your /etc/fstab - /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0. Put a data cd in both and try to access them.
<K-Ryan> !adeptfix | mefist_
<ubotu> mefist_: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<K-Ryan> Murchadh that's the thing, the drive won't open.
* K-Ryan shrugs.
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, sudo umount /dev/hdd
<K-Ryan> Oops, forgot the o in your name mefisto_ =/
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, sudo eject /dev/hdd
<mefisto_> ubotu: I already tried that... and it doesn't works O_o
<K-Ryan> Murchadh it's like that in Windows too
<K-Ryan> i typed in sudo eject /dev/hdd
<Jucato> mefisto_: how doesn't it work?
<K-Ryan> Nothing is happening
<Jucato> mefisto_: first enter this command: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mefisto_> the command line you gave me, already  tried it
<mefisto_> alright
<Jucato> mefisto_: then this: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pekke> Hi again! Does anybody know what is the problem when Kopete gives me only a blue screen when i try my webcam? i can not choose anything from the webcam settings menu in kopete.
<K-Ryan> I swear my damn DVD drive is locked in
<K-Ryan> I've tried prying it open >.>
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Use the paperclip hole.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Is it mounted?!
<K-Ryan> There is no paperclip hole =(
<K-Ryan> manchicken when my computer was off =P
<Tm_T> Pekke: Sounds like there's no drivers for cam, can you replug camera and say "dmesg | tail" in konsole?
<manchicken> You could also try 'sudo eject'
<mefisto_> jucato: alright, I already did all you said
<mefisto_> now, lemme try to open adept
<Tm_T> Pekke: If it returns something about camera and drivers etc, just look how it goes.
<K-Ryan> Hold on
* manchicken hugs adept...
<K-Ryan> It definitly sounded like it wanted to come out.
<mefisto_> same crap... The APT Database could not be opened! This may be....
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, It's all a little odd. Try booting and then pressing eject before the machine actually boots.
<K-Ryan> my cd drive opened -.-
<manchicken> mefisto_: What command are you typing to start adept?
<K-Ryan> manchicken I think he is clicking it
<mefisto_> not command, I'm trying to execute it from KDE
<mefisto_> yeah, clicking
<manchicken> mefisto_: Try this command: `kdesu -c adept_manager`
<K-Ryan> Well Murchadh I now know how to eject my cd tray from Konsole
<K-Ryan> But the DVD still won't pop out
<K-Ryan> I should get one of those ones where the cd slides in and out
<K-Ryan> No tray
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, sudo eject /dev/hdc
<mefisto_> it says it couldn't find any command named adept_manager O_O
<K-Ryan> mefisto_ did you do sudo adept_manager
<K-Ryan> or was it kdesu...
<K-Ryan> I can't remember...
<Pekke> Kosole gives me the followin when i type dmesg tail: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<manchicken> K-Ryan: You can specify a device to eject.
<Pekke> USB OV518 video device found
<K-Ryan> Murchadh when I type that it just skips to the next line
<manchicken> K-Ryan: `sudo eject /dev/whatever`
<mefisto_> yes K-ryan, I did sudo adept_manager
<Pekke> Device revision 17
<Pekke> Compression required with OV518...enabling
<manchicken> K-Ryan: kdesu.
<manchicken> Don't use sudo.
<mefisto_> it says 'command not found'
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, Try sudo umount /dev/hdc first and then sudo eject /dev/hdc
<Pekke> Sensor is an OV6620
<Pekke> Device at usb-0000:00:07.2-2.1 registered to minor 0
<manchicken> Sudo for X proggies can cause permissions issues in X files.
<K-Ryan> not mounted
<K-Ryan> Oh yeah, I never put that line in my fstab
<K-Ryan> because there is UUID=################
<K-Ryan> What am I supposed to do for that/
<mefisto_> I used: kdesu adept_manager and it says: cannot connect to X server
<K-Ryan> Or is that just for drives?
<Murchadh> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<manchicken> mefisto_: Try `xhost +` and then try the other command again.
<mefisto_> now it says: unable to open display
<mefisto_> dude, this is a littler though for a noob like me XD
<manchicken> `echo $DISPLAY`
<manchicken> mefisto_: Do `echo $DISPLAY`
<K-Ryan> Murchadh I'm not sure I know what to do with this
<mefisto_> already did it
<manchicken> What did it tell you?
<mefisto_> nothing, it just passes to the other line of command in the konsole
<manchicken> Okay, are you running xgl?
<mefisto_> and then I use kdesu again and it says unable to opel display
<mefisto_> no, I'm using KDE 3.5.2
<manchicken> type `export DISPLAY=':0.0'` and then try running the kdesu -c adept_manager thing again
<mefisto_> but after a few updates my adept went crazy and it doesn't open now xD
<mefisto_> well, the root@ bla blabla disappeared, it's only the command line now O_o
<manchicken> What USER are you in as?
<mefisto_> but, still, nothing happens with kdesu
<manchicken> What does `whoami` give you?
<K-Ryan> mefisto_ it should say username@computer name
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, Just a quick howto on mounting. Mount point must exist (/media/cdrom), device must exist (/dev/hdc) and what type the partition is (ext3, ntfs, vfat, etc.). So to mount your DVD, I think the command at a prompt is - sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/dvd. See what it says....
<K-Ryan> Murchadh I'm not sure what it's telling me to do
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, When you know it works, then we'll adapt it for inclusion in /etc/fstab!
<manchicken> mefisto_: kdesu will pop up a password window before executing adept.
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/dvd - what does it repoprt?
<mefisto_> check this please http://www.flickr.com/photos/17562250@N00/361654042/
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> When I say `something`, only use the stuff between the `s
<manchicken> Don't actually type the `s
<manchicken> Hit Ctrl-D to get out of the > prompt
<mefisto_> alright, I'm outta the prompt
<mefisto_> now?
<manchicken> Are you currently logged into KDE as root?
<mefisto_> no, I'm gonna log as a root
<mefisto_> brb
<manchicken> No
<manchicken> Don't
<mefisto_> alright, don't
<manchicken> Why are you into the shell as root?
<mefisto_> i don't know, it was just like that
<manchicken> type `whoami` and tell me what it says?
<mefisto_> mefisto mefisto@mefisto-laptop
<mefisto_> manchicken, it says: mefisto mefisto@mefisto-laptop
<manchicken> Okay.
<K-Ryan> Sorry, phone call
<K-Ryan> back now
<manchicken> Now, `echo $DISPLAY`
<manchicken> What does that say?
<K-Ryan> Murchadh I typed that sudo mount line
<mefisto_> it says :0.0
<K-Ryan> "mount: No medium found"
<manchicken> mefisto_: Good.
<manchicken> mefisto_: Now type `kdesu -c adept_manager`
<mefisto_> alright
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, Anything in that drive /dev/hdc?
<manchicken> It should give you a window asking for a password before starting adept.
<mefisto_> it asked for my password
<mefisto_> yup
<K-Ryan> i dont remember making anything it
<K-Ryan> i have hda hdb and hdd for cd
<manchicken> mefisto_: Give it your password and hit enter
<K-Ryan> hda and hdb are HDDs
<manchicken> Your USER password, not your root password.
<K-Ryan> root pass isn't the same as user pass?
<K-Ryan> mine is...
<manchicken> If you set it to the same, it is.
<K-Ryan> I never set a root pass though
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Your sudo password is your user password, but if you said `su - root` I suspect it might be different.
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, .....and you have a cd-rom AND a dvd-drive. Is this correct?
<K-Ryan> Yes Murchadh
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Most of what you're doing is with sudo, not with actual root password.
<K-Ryan> But the DVD drive won't open
<manchicken> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<manchicken> That's the feller.
<mefisto_> manchicken...
<mefisto_> check this please http://www.flickr.com/photos/17562250@N00/361660503/
<K-Ryan> Yeah don't worry about me, help mefisto_
<mefisto_> it says command not found
<waylandbill> i wouldn't set a root password.. no point if you just so a "sudo -s" you get the same thing
<aa> is there any good website connected to kubuntu?
<mefisto_> and after I write my password, it says it couldn't find the command adept_manager
<K-Ryan> mefisto_ you know there is a spanish help channe
<K-Ryan> *channel
<manchicken> mefisto_: What does that error message translate to?
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Type `which adept_manager`
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, I am assuming that /dev/hdc is your dvd-drive and /dev/hdd is your cd-rom drive! You'll need to get a data cd in both just to get them to mount.
<manchicken> Does that give you anythying?
<K-Ryan> Murchadh "It won't open"
<mefisto_> it gives me nothing
<maria> hola
<manchicken> mefisto_: Try this `sudo apt-get install adept-manager`
<Murchadh> K-Ryan, And you don't think there is anything in it. Try sudo eject /dev/hdc and if that doesn't open it, I'm not sure what the problem is!
<K-Ryan> It didn't open
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Will it open while booting?
<K-Ryan> Won't open, period
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Laptop or desktop?
<mefisto_> manchicken: http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=361663956&size=o
<K-Ryan> desktop
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Sounds like it's time to crack open the box.
<K-Ryan> I did
<manchicken> mefisto_: No hablo espanol ^_^, could you translate?
<K-Ryan> I tried moving it a little and that didnt do anything
<K-Ryan> I unplugged and replugged the wires
<K-Ryan> and because of the damn rivets in this case i cant take it out
<manchicken> See if there are any manual override holes.
<K-Ryan> its like it's caged in
<mefisto_> sure I can (maybe I should change the language to english, can i do it?)
<manchicken> Just drill the rivets ^_^
<manchicken> mefisto_: It'd be simple enough if you just translate.
<K-Ryan> but then the case isnt stable
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Stability is overrated ;)
<K-Ryan> i dont want my dvd drive to fall onto my cd drive which would then fall on my motherboard
<K-Ryan> = need new computer
<mefisto_> manchicken: it says Type 'http:bla bla bla getswiftfox' is unknown in the line 1 of in the list of sources E: it was impossible to read the list of sources
<mefisto_> I think it's about the repositories
<mefisto_> I screwed some line, maybe?
<manchicken> mefisto_: Can you paste your sources.list?
<manchicken> !paste
<mefisto_> with that swift fox thing...
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<manchicken> mefisto_: Go to that site and paste the contents of your sources.list file
<mefisto_> right...
<darkstar> Hi..
<mefisto_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mefisto_> wth
<mefisto_> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<mefisto_> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<mefisto_> deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<mefisto_> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<mefisto_> ## distribution.
<manchicken> mefisto_: not here
<mefisto_> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<manchicken> mefisto_: In the paste URL
<mefisto_> deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<mefisto_> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<manchicken> !paste | mefisto_
<mefisto_> ## repository.
<ubotu> mefisto_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mefisto_> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<mefisto_> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<mefisto_> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<mefisto_> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<mefisto_> ## team.
<manchicken> mefisto_: DO NOT PASTE HERE PLEASE.
<mefisto_> # deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<mefisto_> # deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<mefisto_> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<mefisto_> ## repository.
<mefisto_> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<mefisto_> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<sampan> i just set up SKIM to work on edgy.  upon reboot, i get an error msg "could not start ksmserver" and it stops and puts me back at login screen
<manchicken> Nobody listens....
<mefisto_> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<manchicken> They just paste.
<mefisto_> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<mefisto_> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<mefisto_> # deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mefisto_> # deb-src http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mefisto_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<mefisto_> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<mefisto_> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<mefisto_> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<mefisto_> duh, sorry
<mefisto_> brb manchicken
<mefisto_> alright, got it, sorry aboout that -__-
<mefisto_> brb
<sampan> i just set up SKIM to work on edgy.  upon reboot, i get an error msg "could not start ksmserver" and it stops and puts me back at login screen.  any ideas?
<manchicken> Even if it didn't spam the channel, it's hard to read a text fie via IRC ^_^
<Flying_Eagle> sampan, how did you make skim work? did you change permissions or stuff like that?
<anouk> heej
<anouk> privatu
<sampan> Flying_Eagle, nope, i followed the directions on the community page
<anouk> are you englihe
<Flying_Eagle> sampan, give a link
<sampan> Flying_Eagle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu  (sorry had to find it again)
<anouk> holanders
<sampan> Flying_Eagle, seems someone else has this problem too, but no solution posted: http://www.nabble.com/Problem-with-skim-in-Kubuntu-6.10-Edgy-t2870711s16577.html
<K-Ryan> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera|> ok, stupid moment now..
<Flying_Eagle> sampan, the only thing i see which could cause problems would be "cp /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/scim-pinyin ~/.xinput.d/default"
<Xera|> i managed to hide the nickname list in konversation with some key, how do i bring it back?
<Flying_Eagle> so id suggest you to read the file and watch out for bugs
<Flying_Eagle> Xera|, just look it up in the shortcut-setting-dialog
<Xera|> _._
<Xera|> k
<mefisto_> manchicken
<Xera|> found it
<Xera|> :P
<mefisto_> manchicken?
<sampan> Flying_Eagle, yeah i had to actually create the directory and file for it to even cp -- i'll poke around it
<manchicken> yeah?
<xst> After upgrading to edgy the "noauto" option in /etc/fstab is no longer respected; even mount points with "noauto" are being mounted automatically upon boot. How can I fix this?
<HymnToLife> xst, please !pastebin your fstab
<mefisto_> I got this manchicken
<mefisto_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2061/
<mefisto_> I think the problem is within the first line!!!
<mefisto_> I added that line by mistake ~____~
<HymnToLife> mefisto_, yep, just delete it
<Jucato> mefisto_: definitely
<manchicken> mefisto_: Yeah, kill that line or comment it out.
<mefisto_> how can I delete it? It says I cannot 'cause I'm a root
<xst> HymnToLife: http://rafb.net/p/cQoN2736.html
<mefisto_> I'm not a root
<HymnToLife> !root | mefisto_
<ubotu> mefisto_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> mefisto_: right-click on the file, select Actions -> Edit as root.  (if you're in Konqueror)
<manchicken> mefisto_: `sudo EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list`
<HymnToLife> xst, the _whole_ file please
<Jucato> manchicken: is the EDITOR env var set by default?
<mefisto_> I didi it now... I'm gonna try to open adept T__T
<manchicken> Dunno.
<xst> HymnToLife: Here U go: http://rafb.net/p/Umz8X557.html
<Jucato> manchicken: afaik, it isn't...
<manchicken> I put that in more as a human search and replace token ;)
<manchicken> Thus, no dollar sign.
<Jucato> manchicken: very confusing, since you're giving a real command, it seems :)
<mefisto_> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD
<DeadFishMan> lol
<Jucato> ...
<mefisto_> thank you guys... step after step I found the problem!!!!!
<manchicken> Jucato: Have I ever, at any point in time, indicated that I made sense?
<mefisto_> love ya T.T
<Jucato> manchicken: lots of times :)
<manchicken> mefisto_: Congrats.  Enjoy.
<Jucato> mefisto_: feel free to send a check to manchicken...
<mefisto_> how's that?
<manchicken> Jucato: If you mistook me as the kind of person who makes sense, I suppose that's your mistake, not mine ;)
<mefisto_> no T-T
<mefisto_> a check, money T-T
<mefisto_> I installed kubuntu 'cuz I'm poor T-T
<Jucato> manchicken: I guess... any person who wants to work on Adept, by definition, doesn't make sense :P
<mefisto_> windoze is too expensive j/k
<DeadFishMan> manchicken: You were suggesting him to use the text editor defined on $EDITOR to edit sources.list? :)
<mace__> i tried to add new repositories. My problem is where to get the GPG key.. i added this but i wonder if thats right -> "wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg"
<DeadFishMan> manchicken: You are so mean! That could be anything, inclusing emacs and vi. XD
<manchicken> DeadFishMan: No, I was putting EDITOR in to mean "your favorite editor here"
<DeadFishMan> manchicken: Even nano is not what most people would expect to see there... :)
<DeadFishMan> manchicken: Oh!
<Jucato> manchicken: told you it was confusing
<manchicken> DeadFishMan: And I still think the kubuntu default should have emacs as the default editor ;)
<DeadFishMan> manchicken: Then it is OK :)
<sampan> Flying_Eagle, i guess it was the perms on that copied file ... changed them to 666 (from 644) and now it works fine :)  thanks
<manchicken> emacs++
<DeadFishMan> manchicken: ROTFL
<manchicken> "When manchicken hacks, him like haxxoring in GNU Emacs.  Get your freedom here!"
<DeadFishMan> manchicken
<mefisto_> now, what's the procedure to install the xlib for mp3 playback?
<DeadFishMan> manchicken: VI rulez! XD
<manchicken> DeadFishMan: Editor of the beast: vi vi vi
<Jucato> mefisto_: install "libxine-extracodecs"
<HymnToLife> DeadFishMan, yep, its vi though
<DeadFishMan> HymnToLife: I stand corrected. Thanks! :)
<Flying_Eagle> sampan, so what did i say at the beginning, huh? ;)
<DeadFishMan> manchicken: lol
<sampan> flying_eagle  ;)  well i wouldn't have checked that file except you pointed it out and then google searches on that error msg turned up problems with other kde things that related to perms -- w00t
* sampan loves have skim back
<Taime1> adept asks me to insert my cdrom , so i do, then it just keeps telling me to do so as if i havent inserted the disc, what gives?
<mace__> i tried to add new repositories. My problem is where to get the GPG key.. i added this but i wonder if thats right -> kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<jpiccolo> i am having a problem with a ntfs partion, windows and linux can both access it but linux cant see what windows wrote to it and linux cant see what windows wrote
<raeez> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Taime1> raeez, that isnt the problem
<Jucato> mace__:  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Jucato> mace__: then: sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Jucato> (should be in the same directory)
<raeez> Taime1: what do you mean?
<Taime1> i think #ubuntu got me
<mace__> Jucato: mh if i add any new repo.. do i always have to add this key again o0 ?
<Taime1> i guess adept doesnt need to use my cd, so i will disable that in my repos
<Murchadh> Taime1, apt-cdrom --help
<Jucato> Taime1: in Adept, go to View -> Manage Repositories, then right-click -> Disable the cdrom line
<Taime1> right...
<Jucato> mace__: no. only once for the kubuntu.org repository
<Taime1> they just helped me in #ubuntu
<Taime1> but thanks anyways
<raeez> lol sorry Taime1 i was getting that for me
<Taime1> oh, haha
<raeez> Taime1: I just entered the chatroom :)
<Taime1> i see
<Taime1> hehe
<raeez> hehe
<mace__> Jucato: is this here included? deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<Jucato> mace__: yes. anything from kubuntu.org repositories is signed with Riddell's key.
<mace__> Jucato: ah okay.. but what does it mean if there is a "(packages, GPG key: DD4D5088)" behind it?
<Jucato> mace__: that I don't know... it's just a comment anyway (I guess you got it from source-o-matic)
<mace__> Jucato: no, from here: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<Taime1> so if i am installing an nvidia driver for my nForce card, all i need to do is install the restriced modules package, then install the nvidia-glx package?
<raeez> where is a good place to get a list of nice repositories :)
<manchicken> raeez: Be careful which repos you trust.
<Jucato> if ever you find one. don't ever trust a repo that comes from a guy named manchicken...
<raeez> ok
<raeez> lol
<Taime1> raeez, whats wrong with the default repos?
<raeez> im just experimenting thats all, i didnt even know about the commercial one untill recently
<DeadFishMan> raeez: You can try http://www.apt-get.org but be careful. It is intended mainly for Debian and it may break Ubuntu
<raeez> in newish to linux
<Jucato> raeez: just fyi... when main restricted universe and multiverse are all enabled, there are 20,000+ packages available
<manchicken> If I had repos, it'd only have GNU Emacs.
<manchicken> ^_^
<raeez> woah
<DeadFishMan> lol
<raeez> there are only about 2000 open for me
<mefisto_> manchicken
<manchicken> mefisto_
<DeadFishMan> raeez: 2000 open what? Applications?
<mefisto_> I'm installing the codecs via konsole right now... would you recommend me to update my KDE to the latest version?
<manchicken> Not me.
<Taime1> latest stable version
<Jucato> raeez: not good to experiment by mixing repositories, specially for newbies :)
<manchicken> It might be good, but I wouldn't say it's necessary.
<Taime1> i agree with jucato
<Jucato> mefisto_: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<mefisto_> Dapper
<manchicken> I know people who're still running KDE 3.5.2 without any trouble.
<Taime1> i had that same problem when i began using mepis
<raeez> 2000 available apps
<raeez> so i should just stick to the ones in sources.list
<raeez> uncomment the commented out ones?
<Jucato> raeez: it just means that you don't have much of the repositories enabled
<Jucato> if you're on Edgy, that means that multiverse and the backports are still commented/disabled
<raeez> yeah i just enabled them
<DeadFishMan> raeez: That is only the small subset that Ubuntu supports officialy. You can see more software available if you enle Ubuntu universe repositories
<raeez> is there any place i can learn about how linux works? the internal workings :) ive been stuck with windows too long and i dont want to stay a newbie for much longer :)
<mefisto_> HELLA YEAHJ!!!!
<mefisto_> I can listen to my mp3 now ;____;
<mefisto_> every little victory makes me love this thing more and more T.T
<jpiccolo> what? bash: man: command not found
<jpiccolo> whats going on there ^
<Jucato> jpiccolo: what command were you trying?
<jpiccolo> man users
<Jucato> hm..
<mace__> is it working with konqueror?
<mace__> man:/users
<jpiccolo> yep
<mace__> so you got an alternative :)
<raeez> is anybody here experienced with ati cards on kubuntu?
<manchicken> raeez: I have an ATI.
<jpiccolo> mace__: but why wont it work in the terminal
<raeez> I have a x1900XTX and it works fine for everything except for fullscreen video which is choppy, I have the latest driver from the ati site installed
<manchicken> raeez: (I'm infected with ATI)
<raeez> manchiken: can you assist then? does your video work fine?
<manchicken> raeez: Don't use the ATI drivers.  Use the xorg drivers.
<mace__> jpiccolo: have you tried to restart the terminal?
<norbert> anyone ever experience this with a thinkpad: when running on battery, the fan is on high (with the annoying famous tp hum) even though the laptop is mainly idle. But, when all I do is plug in the AC, the fan quiets down to a inaudible level. I tried switching the kpowersave mode manually to "performance" while on battery - but that didn't fix it
<manchicken> Video is smooth and sweet, but not with the ATI drivers.
<jpiccolo> mace__: i just opened it
<mace__> hm
<manchicken> raeez: I found that ATI drivers destablize a working system.
<raeez> thats what i found!!!
<norbert> it's just wierd that the thinkpad runs quiet with the AC cord plugged in, but loud on battery - what could be changing when the AC cord gets plugged in?
<manchicken> raeez: So uninstall all the flgrx drivers and just use the xorg drivers.
<manchicken> raeez: 3D accel won't work, but everything else will work nicely.
<Legolas_Faol> hello
<raeez> will video work? thats all i want... i have a resolution of 1940x1200
* Jucato thinks that if you don't actually use your 3D hardware accel... you basically wasted your money on the card...
<Legolas_Faol> can you suggest me a grafic ftp client to upload sites?
<raeez> Jucato do you have another way?
<raeez> sorry my resolution of my monitor is 1920x1200
<Dr_willis> Legolas_Faol,  i tend to use mc - but i am hardcore. there other clients out also.
<DeadFishMan> Legolas_Faol: Konqueror :)
<Jucato> raeez: sorry, I'm not an ATI guy...
<Dr_willis> !find ftp
<ubotu> Found: ftp, gftp-common, gftp-gtk, lftp, tftp-hpa (and 77 others)
<manchicken> Jucato: If you bought an ATI or an nVidia, you did waste your money.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Legolas_Faol> konqueror???
<Jucato> Legolas_Faol: Konqueror, kftpgrabber
<Dr_willis> !find kftp
<ubotu> Found: kftpgrabber, lurkftp
<raeez> jucato why do you say that?
<Dr_willis> Legolas_Faol,  i do belive konwueror has that feature as well.  - then theres the various FUSE tools/utilities
<Jucato> raeez: because I use nvidia... that's why
<Dr_willis> depends on how ya wantt to do the ftp stuff
<DeadFishMan> Legolas_Faol: Yep... Try entering an ftp:// URL on the address field :)
<Legolas_Faol> :p
<raeez> jucato: at the time ati were winning so i went with them, i didnt know about the lacklustre linux support tho :(
<Dr_willis> fish:// lets ya do ssh transfers
<Jucato> heh :)
<Dr_willis> smb:// is for samba... lets see what else is there.
<manchicken> Jucato: nvidia drivers are just as bad as ATI.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: don't forget sftp://
<Dr_willis> is there a porn:// ?
<Jucato> manchicken: not for desktops :)
<raeez> jucato: mostly i do VR programming in windows tho so i need this gfx card
<DeadFishMan> I became fond of Konqueror as FTP client lately: split the window in two, where the left hand panel show the local filesystem and the right hand panel shows the remote filesystem, then drag and drop files between them.
<Dr_willis> how does sftp:// differ from fish:// ?
<manchicken> Jucato: Just because you don't use the ACPI subsystem, doesn't mean it's not broken.
<Jucato> manchicken: it just means I don't see that it's broken, therefore I don't know :)
<raeez> jucato: where do i find the xorg drivers?
<manchicken> Jucato: And that makes it okay?
<Jucato> manchicken: just because you don't need 3D accel doesn't mean everybody doesn't :)
<Legolas_Faol> up to now I've done it with the konsole
<manchicken> raeez: The xorg drivers are in the kubuntu repos.
<raeez> manchiken are they called xorg?
<manchicken> Jucato: The people who do can just deal with the instabilities, or use a card that works with drivers that don't kill stability.
<DeadFishMan> Legolas_Faol, if you are not scared of using the console every once in a while, I would like to recommend ncftp
<Jucato> I think he meant the xserver-xorg-ati driver or something
<manchicken> raeez: What Jucato said.
<DeadFishMan> Legolas_Faol: Now that is a GOOD ftp client! :)
<raeez> lol ok
<Jucato> manchicken: then there are those who need the 3D accel, and can deal with the philosophical/ideological/ethical/moral issues
<raeez> thanks
<Legolas_Faol> yes, but not so usefull
<Dr_willis> ideological :)
<Legolas_Faol> heheeh
<DeadFishMan> Jucato: even though I have the non-free 3D drivers installed, I do not use them that much
* Jucato is speaking about those who need, want, and/or use it :)
<DeadFishMan> Jucato: Except for the occasional game every once in a while, the performance of the OSS nv driver is rather acceptable to me.
<raeez> manchicken It says that i have it already in adept manager
<Jucato> !xconfig | raeez
<ubotu> raeez: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<manchicken> Jucato: And I feel sorry for those people.
<Jucato> manchicken: same way they probably feel sorry for you :)
<DeadFishMan> Jucato: As long as I can watch a fullscreen DivX or DVD movie smoothly and without flickering, I am a happy camper... :)
<Jucato> it's a multicolored world.. nothing is black and white :)
<Legolas_Faol> and as php Editor? Kate?
<raeez> DeadFishMan: same here
<manchicken> raeez: Chances are you just need to remove the proprietary drivers and reconfigure X.
<raeez> manchicken: so how do i uninstall?
<Jucato> Legolas_Faol: Kate, Quanta (I think)
<manchicken> Jucato: I disagree.
<Jucato> raeez: did you install fglrx (or something)
<manchicken> raeez: Look at ATI's site for that.
<Gio`> Hello tout le monde :)
<raeez> jucato: i installed fglrx from ATI's site
<Jucato> manchicken: you can disagree all you want... it doesn't change my opinion :)
<DeadFishMan> Legolas_Faol: Yes, Kate is fine. But you may want to take a look into Quanta.
<Jucato> !fr | Gio`
<ubotu> Gio`: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<manchicken> Jucato: That's okay.  You can be wrong if you like ^_^
<Gio`> oups !
<Legolas_Faol> last but not least: best IRC client? (sorry but I'm a newbie)
<Gio`> ^^
<Jucato> manchicken: I can. you can also be wrong, for all we know. :P
<DeadFishMan> Legolas_Faol: BitchX rules!!!!!!
<raeez> its just an opinion
<DeadFishMan> Legolas_Faol: But you may want to take a look into X-Chat and Konversation :)
<Jucato> Legolas_Faol: "best" is very subjective and would get you very different answers :)
<Legolas_Faol> jucato, of course
<Jucato> Legolas_Faol: best way to find out is to try what works for you. Konversation is installed by default
<manchicken> Jucato: I'd love ATI and nVidia if they'd give us the freedom to make the drivers work.  When the new nvidia free software drivers come out, I'll be all over that.
<raeez> manchicken: do I HAVE to uninstall the ati driver?
* DeadFishMan loves Konversation
<manchicken> Legolas_Faol: konversation.
<manchicken> raeez: It's your computer, your decision man.
<Jucato> raeez: did you try the commands the bot gave?
<Legolas_Faol> jucato, I've allready tried konv. and x-chat
<manchicken> raeez: I ain't your daddy.
<manchicken> raeez: But the ATI drivers will cause problems.
<manchicken> I haven't met a single person yet who didn't have problems with ATI drives.
<raeez> manchiken: lol i know, ur trying to help, but is there not a way to test the xorg drivers without having to uninstall? thats what im asking
<manchicken> drivers*
<soulrider> i guess im lucky to have an Nvidia card
<Jucato> manchicken: I have nothing against that. I actually agree that wee need free drivers.. the problem is that most people need drivers that *really* work with what they have (3D accel) *now*, not in a year's time..
<manchicken> You could rmmod flgrx or whatever they're called, and then update your x config.
<raeez> jucato: i must have missed them... do you mean dpkg-reconfigure?
<manchicken> soulrider: Nobody is lucky to be enslaved.
<Jucato> raeez: yes
<DeadFishMan> raeez: I do not know about ATIs hardware, but with nVidia, I just need to replace the nvidia driver with nv on xorg.conf
<soulrider> manchicken: right....
<DeadFishMan> raeez: No need to remove the proprietary drivers just for a test
<raeez> ok, il try reconfiguring x then
<manchicken> Jucato: If we can agree that proprietary drivers are WRONG, but that some people still need the functionality, I'm okay with that ^_^
<Jucato> why did I let myself be dragged into this conversation :P
<soulrider> lol Jucato
<manchicken> Jucato: Because you--like me--have a big mouth ^_^
<raeez> lol
<Jucato> manchicken: I never said that proprietary drivers are right
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Jucato: Then we're in agreement.
<soulrider> i really dont care if the drivers i use for my card are propietary, i still dont get the difference...
* Jucato swallows up manchicken, whole
<soulrider> why propietary is "bad"
<manchicken> Jucato: I installed the nvidia drivers for my wife the other day.
<DeadFishMan> raeez: But if the non-free driver has some sort of module loaded or hooks in to the kernel, then removing it temporarily may be needed
<manchicken> soulrider: Because it restricts your freedom, and in many cases, invades your privacy.
<Jucato> soulrider: because you give up your freedom
<raeez> DeadFishMan: thanks, thats what i wanted to know
<Jucato> soulrider: because they can control you
<soulrider> how do i give up my freedom ?
<Jucato> the freedom to use, study, modify, and distribute software
<manchicken> soulrider: Because you can't share the proprietary software, study the software, distribute the software, or use the software in any way that the distributor doesn't like.
<Jucato> the basic tennets of the Free Software Movement
<soulrider> i understand
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> i there any 3d hardware
<raeez> Oh is that why you are so chuffed
<soulrider> that has GPL drivers ?
<ConstyXIV> soulrider: no good ones
<raeez> jucato: cant we write custom 'homebrewed' drivers
<raeez> or is that illegal or something
<Jucato> raeez: the nouveau project is doing just that
<soulrider> thats the thing, i want my 3d accel...
<mefisto_> thanks for everything guys
<Jucato> reverse-engineering Nvidia drivers
<mefisto_> I'm out for a while...
<ConstyXIV> raeez: the issue is skill, not legality
<soulrider> bye mefisto_
<Jucato> soulrider: and that's the problem really
<DeadFishMan> soulrider: Old nVidia and ATI cards have 3D OSS drivers, but they are not up to the snuff these days
<mefisto_> thanks manchicken, Ryan and all the guys who helped me T_T
<ConstyXIV> we don't really know how they work
<raeez> jucato: cool, thats awesome... but what about ATI :(
<mefisto_> bye
<DeadFishMan> Actually, only ATI up to R300, iirc
<Jucato> raeez: dunno... :P
<lkm`> hi, all. I have some problem with X fonts.  After i do apt-get install --reinstall xbase-fonts all kde fonts became squares
<Jucato> fwiw, Intel has open sourced their drivers... but their video cards are all IGP...
<raeez> maybe i should just invest in an nvidia just for kubuntu
<manchicken> raeez: It is illegal in many countries to write your own ATI drivers or DVD players.
<raeez> i do have a free pci express slot :)
<Jucato> raeez: not really... you can stick with what you have if you get it to work
<Jucato> nouveau in nowhere near ready at all
<ConstyXIV> manchicken: where in the nine hells did you get that idea?
<raeez> Id love to get it to work, but ive been experimenting for a while now
<manchicken> ConstyXIV: Any country that recognizes software patents has that problem.
<manchicken> ConstyXIV: Including the US, UK, Canada, Mexico, and several others.
<ConstyXIV> i don't think there's any issue rev-enging video cards
<manchicken> (I believe most of Western Europe is on that list)
<ConstyXIV> and CSS is what gets in the way of DVDs (dmca)
<Jucato> let's just hope that nouveau doesn't experience what reactosdid...
<DeadFishMan> ConstyXIV: Only clean room reverse engineering is considered legal, and even that is debatable in those countries
<ConstyXIV> as long as they do clean-room rev-enging...
<manchicken> ConstyXIV: If interfacing with that device is included in the patent, then any piece of software that would give you full functionality on the device would be in violation of the patent.
<raeez> Why will ati not invest more interest in linux, do they have a reason?
<ConstyXIV> raeez: they dont care
<raeez> ok thats just plain terrible
<ConstyXIV> the amd buyout MAY, MAY change things
<raeez> I hope so
<raeez> What stand does amd take on free software?
<ConstyXIV> and they themselves have patent issues
<manchicken> ConstyXIV: In the US, EU (with some exceptions), CA, and MX, even clean-room rev-eng is illegal.
<Jucato> so far it hasn't...
<ConstyXIV> i dunno
<soulrider> if nvidia open sourced their drivers theyd probably get a lot more customers
<ConstyXIV> manchicken: then how did compaq do it?
<manchicken> soulrider: I agree.
<soulrider> whast clean-room ?
<manchicken> ConstyXIV: How did compaq do what?
<raeez> but i thought nvidia were trying to write proper linux drivers, at least better than ati
<Dr_willis> nvidia and ati both have been the 'big dogs' for too long. :)
<Jucato> except that both NVIDIA and ATI might have stolen some things... which makes it almost impossible for them to open source...
<raeez> true
<ConstyXIV> rev-eng the bios (either them or phoenix)
<waylandbill> they don't have upstream licensing to open source the drivers though
<DeadFishMan> manchicken: I am not american but I never heard that statement before. Are you sure that legitimate cases of clean room reverse engineering are considered illegal in the US?
<manchicken> raeez: Better tech is not always more free.
<manchicken> ConstyXIV: I don't believe they did.
<Grumpf> i just installed kubuntu edgy eft, but can't connect to my router, neither wired or wireless.
<manchicken> DeadFishMan: There was a guy in California who got sued out of existence for making a breakthrough in ATI 3D drivers.
<raeez> im going to restart my x server, brb
<Jucato> but free is also not always better
<manchicken> DeadFishMan: He made the mistake of posting his findings.
<ConstyXIV> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_Technologies
<raeez> manchiken: thats not good
<manchicken> No, it's not.
<Grumpf> what can i do?
<Jucato> ok guys, let's get back to business, shall we? :)
<ConstyXIV> ibm even sued over that, and lost
<DeadFishMan> Grumpf: do you have an eth0 when you run ifconfig on the console?
<manchicken> ConstyXIV: Just because Compaq (HP) had a better case in court doesn't mean it wasn't illegal.
<Grumpf> deadfishman: yes, it has detected something there
<manchicken> ConstyXIV: There could have been some technical thing they were doing differently that wasn't covered under the patent.
<Grumpf> protocol: ethernet, hardware adresse ....
<manchicken> split?
<josh_> does anybody know anything about symbian OS
<Grumpf> so, what can i check next ?
<soulrider> josh_: isnt that for cell phones ?
<josh_> yah
<josh_> #symbian
<DeadFishMan> Grumpf: Do you have an entry called eth0 over there?
<Grumpf> yes, i have
<josh_> does anybody know anything about symbian
<DeadFishMan> Please post the line here...
<Dr_willis> josh_,  what sort of answer are you really expecting?
<Grumpf> eth0 Protocol: Ethernet Hardware Adresse 00:18:F3:9F:C1:BE
<Dr_willis> josh_,  'its used by cell phones'  - happy?
<DeadFishMan> What about the one that says "inet addr"?
<Grumpf> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<Grumpf> there is no line with inet addr
<frojnd>  how can Ichange the default gtk font and size
<josh_> but can it only come pre-loaded?
<josh_> or can you install it yourself
<Dr_willis> install it where? to your phone?
<Grumpf> wait a sec, brb. need to check something
<Schuenemann> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Schuenemann> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Schuenemann> what does this bot mean with "quite dangerours" ?
<Schuenemann> dangerous
<Schuenemann> I have to install an rpm
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: That means, you might get fine packages or something that might destroy your system. ;)
* waylandbill agrees with the bot
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: It's warning, but you still can try.
<Schuenemann> destroy? you're joking right?
<Tm_T> Well, with skill you can fix almost anything.
<wilman> my ubuntu is becomming unstable
<waylandbill> Schuenemann: of course it could. configurations, file locations and more could be and probably are radically different
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: But installing package... you give it right to do pretty much anything.
<Schuenemann> damn...
<waylandbill> why not get a source package?
<Schuenemann> not available
<wilman> it takes long before something gets opened, sometimes verry long
<DeadFishMan> waylandbill: I used alien several times to install rpm packages on my system without problems at all.
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: Well, try, should work anyway.
<Schuenemann> waylandbill: but you're talking about a file with bad intentions, right?
<DeadFishMan> waylandbill: You just need to be careful about the packages that you will try to install.
<waylandbill> DeadFishMan: that doesn't mean it couldn't.
<waylandbill> Schuenemann: no. not malicious. not intended for the distribution.
<Schuenemann> hmmm
<DeadFishMan> waylandbill: Often, commercial packages are statically linked and do not have too much external dependencies, when they have it at all and are only available to RH and RH-like distros
<Schuenemann> I had a distro that didn't support RPM, but it could be converted to .deb as I remember
<waylandbill> you may find that it works just fine, but that doesn't mean you should trust it as 100% reliably installable.
<DeadFishMan> waylandbill: I believe that AVG for Linux was one of those cases
<DeadFishMan> waylandbill: True.
<soulrider> im tryiung to help my friend install kubuntu. He created an invitation for desktop sharing, but i cant seem to be able to connect through krdc
<DeadFishMan> soulrider: Those desktop sharing invitations uses simple VNC if I am not mistaken. Try to connect using vncviewer and your friends IP address.
<Schuenemann> yes, it's VNC
<Schuenemann> it uses a random password
<stamen> hi
<stamen> what can I use to play 3gp files with audio
<stamen> is there somthing like quick time for linux
<DeadFishMan> stamen: Have you tried MPlayer, Xine and/or VLC?
<stamen> yes
<stamen> but the file is without audio
<stamen> what to do to play them with audio
<soulrider> i cant connect, it just stays in establishing connections
<DeadFishMan> stamen: As long as you have the proper binary codecs installed, they should work
<stamen> which binary codecs I have to install
<stamen> plase tell if u know
<stamen> I have gstreamer and w32codec
<DeadFishMan> stamen: I heard about an app called Lin3GP sometime ago, which is supposed to encode such videos so it probably add a new codec to the syste,?
<DeadFishMan> stamen: I do not know as I rarely use such formats...
<stamen> my phone uses them
<stamen> :(
<DeadFishMan> stamen: But when those video players can only show the video but not audio or the other way around, then it means that its codecs do not support the format entirely and have to be updated (when such update is available, of course)
<stamen> I agree with u, but how to update the w32codec
<stamen> my system is up to date
<stamen> and the problem is the same with 3gp
<DeadFishMan> stamen: My MP3 Player uses a Chinese(?) proprietary format to encode video files whose container have the extension AMV. Apparently, they hacked some OSS codec, made a few modifications and now the end result seems like RIFF data to Linux
<DeadFishMan> stamen: I gave up trying to make Linux to encode/decode those files.
<stamen> DeadFishMan:  ok
<stamen> DeadFishMan:  :)
<DeadFishMan> stamen: I believe that the MPlayer/Mencoder developers are working on OSS implementation for those formats as we speak, so they should show up on either project or on FFMPEG pretty soon
<stamen> DeadFishMan:  do u upload your images from phone to pc
<stamen> DeadFishMan:  ok, I will wait them
<DeadFishMan> stamen: No. My phone is so old that it does not even have a camera :)
<stamen> DeadFishMan:  aa, ok
<Dr_willis> My phone is so cheap - it dosent have a camera
<DeadFishMan> stamen: But I tried using my sister s once and it was not pretty.
<stamen> DeadFishMan: but I will ask u, maybe u know somthing
<Dr_willis> :)
<DeadFishMan> stamen: These devices do not use standard protocols, like USB Mass Storage, so the chance of having them working without the manufacturer support is close to none currently.
<stamen> DeadFishMan: the problem is, that last 2 months I upload my pictures without problem true USB cable
<DeadFishMan> stamen: It was the same thing with digital camera that used the PTP protocol a few years ago.
<stamen> DeadFishMan: no, it worked perfectrly, but now when I connect the cable and after 3 sec the mouse and keyboard are blocked
<stamen> DeadFishMan: and I have to reset the PC :(
<stamen> DeadFishMan: do you have an idea how to fix this ?
<DeadFishMan> stamen: Did you upgraded major parts of your system (kernel, udev, sysfs, etc?)?
<stamen> yes
<stamen> I am using edgy
<DeadFishMan> stamen: sounds like a huge bug to me...
<stamen> DeadFishMan: me too
<stamen> DeadFishMan: as I write, all was working perfectrly
<stamen> DeadFishMan: now the system blocks
<DeadFishMan> stamen: If it worked previously, try to see if the system at least see you plugging the device: lsusb
<ostepop> Why do I get an error saying "RTNETLINK answers: File exists" when I have multiple interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces and I try to activate them with "/etc/init.d/network start"?
<DeadFishMan> lsusb: will list the devices plugged on USB ports
<stamen> yes, it see the phone memorry card
<stamen> and offers to open it
<stamen> I open the card, and when I start copying the files, keybord, and the mouse are gone
<DeadFishMan> and (as root) tail -f /var/log/messages should tell you if the kernel indeed sees when you plug the phone and what happens afterwards
<DeadFishMan> stamen: Well... then I have no idea of what it could be.
<stamen> DeadFishMan: ok
<stamen> DeadFishMan: 10x for the spended time
<stamen> :)
<DeadFishMan> stamen: Sorry! :/
<mortici> how do i make patches?
* Xera| feels like a complete n00000b
<Xera|> are there any things like napster/itunes where i can buy music for linux?
<josh_> lol buying music
<Theory> depends on what type of music you are looking for
<Theory> e.g. amarok will let you buy music from magnatune.com
<Theory> but you won't find big name artists there
<josh_> buy music?
<josh_> why dont you just get free music
<hatta> emusic
<hatta> http://www.kallisti.net.nz/EMusicJ/HomePage
<codyt> free ogg?
<hatta> they have an awesome collection of jazz and world music
<Xera|> he's talking about limewire/emule etc probably
<Xera|> lol hatta
<josh_> yeah
<Xera|> not what i'm looking for
<Xera|> ;P
<hatta> why not?
<Xera|> because dance owns them all
<Xera|> :D
<josh_> yeah realy
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<josh_> why dont you just get free music
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<codyt> i'd like free music, as long as it ogg instead of mp3
<Xera|> won't lemme connect
<Dr_willis> I want free Kenny G. !
<Xera|> ;/
<Dr_willis> :)
<josh_> amule
<Xera|> josh_: no ty
<Xera|> xD
<Xera|> rubbish :O
<josh_> bittorrent
<codyt> Limewire and Frostwire both fail on my computer.
<Xera|> nearly as bad as limewire
<codyt> Says the themes.jar is wrong, with both of them.
<Xera|> my net is being a bitch, can't connect to ottd multiplayer, or limewire
<Xera|> >:
<codyt> only one I've manged to get to work is phex.
<Xera|> well there's one song i'm looking for, AM180 - Grandaddy
<Xera|> *cough*anyone?*cough*
<Xera|> :P
<codyt> I'm looking for lots of songs.
<codyt> Tool, Megadeth..
<Dr_willis> Kenny G. . Polka Classics,
<Dr_willis> Menudo, Milli Vanilli
<codyt> Hendrix.
<codyt> I wanna replace my voodoo chile mp3, it sounds poor.
<Xera|> "rogue traders" ?
<velle> when using "ls -l" in a folder like "/dev", I get a column of numbers for every device node, that are not there for files or directories. The column is after group and before size. E.g.: "crw------- 1 root root      4,   1 2007-01-18 10:35 tty1", in this case 4. What does that number mean?
<galathalion> kiss
<galathalion> oops.
<Dr_willis> major/minor node #'s
<Dr_willis> are what those are velle
<Dr_willis> tty1 = 4,1
<Dr_willis> byeeee
<schlonzo> hai!
<schlonzo> isses normal in kubuntu das ich auf mein dateisystem nich zugreifen kann?
<CorPLiNuX> i need help installing something
<HymnToLife> !de | schlonzo
<ubotu> schlonzo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: Please tell more.
<CorPLiNuX> trying to load enemy territory, but i get this
<CorPLiNuX> ./setup.sh: 278: /root/.setup11823: not found
<CorPLiNuX> ./setup.sh: 289: /root/.setup11823: not found
<CorPLiNuX> and then it closes the setup
<Xera|> lol
<schlonzo> okey... is it normaly in kubuntu that i can't see my filesystem?
<Xera|> CorPLiNuX: you're running it as root?
<CorPLiNuX> yes
<Xera|> run it as a normal user
<HymnToLife> schlonzo, seems to be a well known bug, you should be able to find about it in google
<Xera|> it's looking in the home folder for the files
<CorPLiNuX> tried
<Xera|> hmm
<HymnToLife> you're not the first one asking zbout it
<Xera|> O-o
<CorPLiNuX> I get a 3rd file on the list as a normal user
<abattoir> !hidden | schlonzo
<ubotu> schlonzo: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<CorPLiNuX> ./setup.sh: 273: /home/monster/.setup11922: not found
<CorPLiNuX> ./setup.sh: 278: /home/monster/.setup11922: not found
<CorPLiNuX> ./setup.sh: 289: /home/monster/.setup11922: not found
<CorPLiNuX> as a normal user
<Xera|> weird
<CorPLiNuX> w0rd
<Lynoure> What is tries to do is probably readable from the script
<Lynoure> Specifically on lines 273, 278 and 289
<CorPLiNuX> so how do I fix that?
<Lynoure> I do not use ET, but if you pastebin the setup.sh I can take a look at what it does
<Lynoure> ET prolly has it's own support.
<jamrs> when using SSH... i want to forward a port... lets say i have servera.com and on the internal network of servera.com i have a computer with the IP 192.168.1.98.. i want to SSH servera from here and tunnel into a specific port on the network computer
<jamrs> lets say port 3555 or something
<xera> afk, dinner
<Tonren> What's the name of the dropdown terminal for KDE?  It's "Tilda" in Gnome.  It's a terminal that acts like FPS terminals, that dropdown from the top of thes creen when you hit ~.
<jamrs> i know about -D portnumber, but this program i am running does not allow proxying
<CorPLiNuX> there is no setup.sh there
<CorPLiNuX> none of the files it says are
<kkosmo> hi somone can help me how i can change only the konsole language to en not all the system only konsole ?
<michaelpo> hello... how do i view vcd? i can view dvd...
<michaelpo> hello... how do i view vcd? i can view dvd...
<CorPLiNuX> maybe i need to run it from a different directory?
<CorPLiNuX> nope
<Tonren> Anyone?  Dropdown terminal?
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: no setup.sh?  How are you running the installation?
<Lynoure> Tonren: and you mean actual terminal and not katapult?
<Tonren> Lynoure: Right
<Lynoure> Tonren: yakuake perhaps
<CorPLiNuX> lyn it isnt, that's the problem
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: How are you running the installation?
<Tonren> Lynoure: Thanks
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: What command?
<CorPLiNuX> clicking on it and or sh filename.run
<CorPLiNuX> it starts to load
<CorPLiNuX> then gives me that error
<Lynoure> filename.run is the name of the file you click on?
<CorPLiNuX> not exactly
<CorPLiNuX> sh '/home/monster/et-linux-2.60.x86.run'
<DeadFishMan> Tonren: Yakuake
<Tonren> DeadFishMan: How do I change Yakuake's options?  I want Alt + ` to be my hotkey.
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: My, that answer took a lot of pulling...
<CorPLiNuX> lol
<CorPLiNuX> =\ sorry
<michaelpo> hello... i just installed ubuntu6.06...  how do i view vcd? i can view dvd...
<DeadFishMan> Tonren: Dunno. Never used it. :)
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: try cd to /home/monster first
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: and running it as sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run   if you have not already
<mace___> someone in here using vaiostat-source ?
<CorPLiNuX> same thing
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: If you can watch DVDs, then theoretically you should be able to use the same app to watch VCDs.
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: that et-linux-2.60.x86.run is shell script, pastebinning it might help
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: I use Xine and VLC
<michaelpo> im using totem
<Lynoure> Or might be, I'm getting way sleepy :)
<karmikaze> anyone else having bad luck with yakuake
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: I do not use Totem very often as it is too dumbed down for my taste. Try to apt-get xine-ui and VLC that are more featured
<karmikaze> this is the second time today its gone crazy and crashed x
<karmikaze> i think it might be to do with beryl as well
<michaelpo> totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrom0'. no URI handler implemented for "vcd".
<michaelpo> is mplayer any good?
<karmikaze> mplayer is awesome
<pj> Hi, I have installed Kubuntu a few weeks ago. I still have one last Hardware config. problem to solve, which I can't really get hold of.
<karmikaze> for dvds though i find xine the best
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: Also, VLC has a wxGTK interface, so it looks exactly like a GNOME app (if that is what floats your boat)
<CorPLiNuX> sorry, im still hella new to using all this
<manchicken> Once you get the codecs installed, kaffeine is quite a good media player.
<CorPLiNuX> how do I paste the binning
<CorPLiNuX> ?
<karmikaze> what hardware pj
<DeadFishMan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<michaelpo> ok... i'm new to linux/ubuntu/gnu.. dont know what is wxgtk or gtk
<pj> intelp pentium 4, 2.4 gighz
<pj> I cant configure my Audio
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: Oh, sorry about that.
<manchicken> michaelpo: They're just different GUI libraries.
<michaelpo> i will install vlc then....
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: In this case, please try VLC.
<CorPLiNuX> ahh
<pj> I can play mp3 with amaro, but I dont have any system sound
<manchicken> wxgtk, IIRC, is just GTK with a wxwidgets interface.
<michaelpo> i use the add/remove program?
<pj> the same when I  plaz videos : no sound
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: Yes
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: sudo apt-get install vlc
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: Even faster. :)
<michaelpo> 5min... anticipating...
<trappist> ok I said 'sudo aptitude hold mrxvt' but now apt-get upgrade still wants to upgrade mrxvt.  any ideas why?
<CorPLiNuX> now you need me to paste the whole file in ther>?
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: No, I do not need anything, but might be able to help if you did that.
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: You might be able to help yourself by looking into that file, too, who knows :)
<crusty> hy! my kubuntu 6.10 do start without administrative privileges.....sometyng happen......any help?
<Lynoure> crusty: you mean it starts just fine but you do not have full permission for everything? Or something else?
<Lynoure> !sudo | crusty
<ubotu> crusty: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<crusty> yes! exactlly
<Lynoure> crusty: That link should explain things to you :)
<DeadFishMan> crusty: Ideally, you should start without administrative priviledges, but Ubuntu does not make that easy for you :)
<crusty> ok! thanks.........it was fine before! but someting went wrong yerterday and now is like this...many thanks Lynuire
<DeadFishMan> crusty: Make sure that your user account is on the adm and admin groups. That should fix some of your problems, if not all of them
<Pekke_> what can i do to make my cd/dvd-rom to work in this laptop w/ kubuntu. i put music cd in, but it does not do anything, and i can't play the music from ther
<pj> I have a similar problem with my sound caru. The programm starts the CD by it plays no sound ..
<CorPLiNuX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2076/
<CorPLiNuX> that is a chunk of it Lynoure
<crusty> how to make sure that my account is on adm and admin....sorry but im kinde of new on kubuntu
<raf> hello, I want to mount an Ubuntu box folder in a Kubuntu box folder, I'm trying to do this manually: sudo mount //192.168.69.200/proyectos /home/raf/proyectos  -o username=raf,password=mipass; but it throws this error: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock" what can I do?
<Lynoure> crusty: Can you use sudo? If you can, it is.
<Lynoure> crusty: but you can also do  less /etc/group   to see what groups you are in
<mace___> what programm could i use to manage/bookmark my ftp servers?
<crusty> i normally use sudo on konsole.......but iv not done recentlly! will it bee enought if i restart the pc with sudo reboot?
<DeadFishMan> crusty: On the system settings menu, look for KUser, then enter you credentials when asked and edit your user profile to include both groups. It is pretty straighforward once you get there.
<crusty> ok ill try that! thanks
<DeadFishMan> mace___: gFTP
<crusty> ok i'm there i do appear ain user and groops
<crusty> as user and groups....sorry
<DeadFishMan> raf: I do not know but it looks like you are trying to use Samba between those 2 Linux boxes. You missed the paramenter to specify the filesystem:  -t smbfs
<CorPLiNuX> i notice in the first couple lines it says stuff for setup.sh
<mace___> DeadFishMan: ah nice, thank you
<ThE_LiNuX_UsEr> it.sport.calcio -->shit usenet group
<CorPLiNuX> there a way I can just5 download these files and put them there? lol
<raf> DeadFishMan: I'm going to try that. ok, Is there another way to communicate 2 linux boxes other that samba?
<DeadFishMan> raf: And if you are planning to mount remote folders like that, make sure that the Samba daemon is running on both machines
<DeadFishMan> raf: Yes. NFS.
<raf> DeadFishMan: How can I mount network folder with NFS?
<DeadFishMan> raf: Samba is a Unix implementation of the CIFS protocol used on Windows networks and it is menat to make Windows and *NIX machines to co-exist on the same network.
<raf> DeadFishMan: oh, I didn't know that
<DeadFishMan> raf: You might want to look up for some info on the net as NFS can be a rather lenghty subject. :)
<gan|y|med> hi
<raf> DeadFishMan: Yes, I'll make a research about NFS
<gan|y|med> i've got problems with knetworkmanager
<CorPLiNuX> Lynoure: this one is a bit better, maybe what you where looking for. im still new at this. =\ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2077/
<CorPLiNuX> or if anyone could help
<CorPLiNuX> that would be awesome
<gan|y|med> knetworkmanager seems to work as i can connect to a completely unsecured network.
<gan|y|med> however, everytime i try to connect to a mac address filtered one, it cannot get past the "configure device" stage
<gan|y|med> and when i try to enter the essid manually again it ends up crashing
<gan|y|med> any help would be much appreciated
<michaelpo> vlc works... thanks....
<raf> I have another problem... I have installed Beryl + XGL in kubuntu, everything works very fine but the Alt-Gr key doesn't work anymore, so  if I want to write an AT i can't beacuse I need Alt-Gr+2 to write down an AT, what can I do?
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: I am glad to hear that :)
<Admiral_Chicago> help install a wireless driver. I don't knows what this command means
<Admiral_Chicago> make -c /path/to/source/ SUBDIRS=$PWD modules
<raf> Even if I goes back to KWin, Alt-Gr doesn't work :(
<gan|y|med> just in case
<michaelpo> DeadFishMan: how do i make ubuntu default to vlc instead of totem?
<Admiral_Chicago> do i just say make and the PWD will create a new file in thi directory i'm in
<gan|y|med> knetworkmanager seems to work as i can connect to a completely unsecured network. however, everytime i try to connect to a mac address filtered one, it cannot get past the "configure device" stage.  and when i try to enter the essid manually again it ends up crashing
<DeadFishMan> raf: I do not use Beryl but I heard that once you replace KDEs window manager - Kwin - with it, certain keystrokes are not respected anymore. Perhaps that could be the reason...
<Admiral_Chicago> where path to source is the path to the source directory for the target kernel
<DeadFishMan> michaelpo: Sorry, pal. I dunno. I do not use Ubuntu nor GNOME that much. Gnome Volume Manager would be my first guess.
<lenscape> how do I install the python source files using apt-get or synaptic?
<michaelpo> ok thanks...
<raf> DeadFishMan: Oh oh, that's not good :'(
<raf> DeadFishMan: thank you very much
<DeadFishMan> raf: You are welcome, mate.
<apokryphos> ubotu: source | lenscape
<ubotu> lenscape: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<lenscape> apokryphos: ah! Thanks
* DeadFishMan thinks that this ubotu bot is REALLY useful...
<apokryphos> indeed :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: According to this there ought to be setup.sh around somewhere, as this would nag at you differently if there were not, and the error you get is from the setup.sh
<CorPLiNuX> i cant find it if it's there
<CorPLiNuX> and all my files are showin
<joel_> hi
<n0ne> heyal
<n0ne> Can anyone help me  with this -> i think i have some problem with kde, because i have Russian and English languages in panel, but by shift+alt they don't changing, and no binds are working :(
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: do    find /home setup.sh
<Lynoure> ooops
<CorPLiNuX> ??
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: oops, find /home -name setup.sh
<pj> My soundcard seems not be configuerd properly by default (kubuntu). I can play (and hear!) mp3 with amarok, but no other sounds (*.wav, Movies, CD) any idea where I can get some Help / information on this specific probelm ?
<n0ne> Can anyone help me  with this -> i think i have some problem with kde, because i have Russian and English languages in panel, but by shift+alt they don't change, and no binds are working :(
<CorPLiNuX> Lynoure: nothing
<CorPLiNuX> came up with no results
<gan|y|med> any idea why knetworkmanager keeps crashing?
<DeadFishMan> pj: See which engine Amarok is using on the backend. If it is using ALSA and KDE applications are trying to use aRTS, then you found your problem.
<soulrider> gan|y|med: it works well for me
<gan|y|med> ok, again
<gan|y|med> knetworkmanager seems to work as i can connect to a completely unsecured network. however, everytime i try to connect to a mac address filtered one, it cannot get past the "configure device" stage.  and when i try to enter the essid manually again it ends up crashing
<apokryphos> gan|y|med: start it from the command line and you tell us
<gan|y|med> that might interrup this connection
<DeadFishMan> pj: aRTS is a pig but I have seen some KDE applications that try to start it even if you explicitly tell them to not use it.
<DeadFishMan> pj: (Juk comes to mind...)
<raf> If anyone has the Alt-Gr issue in Beryl, Here is the solution -> http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=1366
<DeadFishMan> raf: Hey, man! Good that you found it! :)
<raf> DeadFishMan: One more time google is my friend :D
<Lynoure> CorPLiNuX: I guess I'll leave this to you and ET forums. Good luck!
<CorPLiNuX> lol
<CorPLiNuX> sorry =(
<DeadFishMan> raf: Google is everyone s friend! :P
<n0ne> Can anyone help me  with this -> i think i have some problem with kde, because i have Russian and English languages in panel, but by shift+alt they don't change, and no binds are working :(
<pj> thanks, I try to find out waht amarok and kde are usind on the back end ...
<n0ne> Can anyone help me  with this -> i think i have some problem with kde, because i have Russian and English languages in panel, but by shift+alt they don't change, and no binds are working :(
<cyprene> I had that same issue.  Did you set your language control panel to include russian?
<DeadFishMan> pj: Just to clarify, aRTS is what KDE calls Sound System. You can enable or disable it from the Control Panel. Try to change it state and then play again whatever was failing to play previously.
<morenin> em... espaol?
<pj> in System settings sounds setting says: Advanced linux sound Architecture
<apokryphos> ubotu: spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<n0ne> yep
<morenin> gracias
<gan|y|med> knetworkmanager crashed when i tried to enter the essid manually
<n0ne> <cyprene> yup, i can change language by clicking flag
<gan|y|med> i lost the connection...
<n0ne> <cyprene> but shift+alt isn't work
<n0ne> ing* ()
<DeadFishMan> pj: For non-KDE applications such as XMMS and Beep Media Player, you will need to set them up so that they use the aRTS backend.
<cyprene> OK, hmm...
<cyprene> Is it shift alt or shift+space?
<kkosmo> somone how i can change the language of the konsole only the language on konsole not all system only kosnsole
<kkosmo> ?
<n0ne> <cyprene>  nop...
<n0ne> <cyprene>  any ideas?
<cyprene> Try setting your default language to russian
<n0ne> ok one moment
<pj> I am for ex. using xine. I unchecked Enable sound system, but still no sound..
<tarden_> ''
<tarden_> 
<pj> the output plug in for amarok is: autodetect
<tarden_> 
<n0ne> <cyprene>  nop. =(
<Spudchat> do you think an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 will go smoothly through apt?
<gan|y|med> has anybody knetworkmanager up and running with mac filtering or wep enc???
<n3storm> Spudchat: if you haven't made many changes to your repositories there shouldn't be many problems
<killermach_> kaffiene is only playing audio for a blender tutorial AVI .. what do I need to install to get video playback?
<cyprene> Killer, do you have the extra codecs?
<cryptom> hi, I've seen in my xorg.conf within the InputDevice section that there is the line: Option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
<cryptom> what does that mean?
<n0ne> <cyprene>  so? have any ideas how to solve this prob?
* cyprene thinks.
<cyprene> I've got nothing.
<cyprene> Sorry.
<cyprene> When I tried to get japanese input, here is how I did it.
<n0ne> np.. thx anyway
<cyprene> I set my default language to english
<cyprene> installed
<cyprene> then went to language options
<cyprene> selected japanese
<cyprene> then it installed the packs
<cyprene> then I went to regional and language options in the systems
<cyprene> set the language to japanese
<cyprene> and then restarted
<cyprene> and it worked
<n0ne> i'll try it now, thx
<shadowhywind> i was wondering if someone could help me with my vpn, i keep getting a Auth Username/Password was not provided by peer error
<voicu> why is firestarter blocking a port i opened explicitly?
<voicu> does the protocol used have any to do with this?
<DeadFishMan> pj: In this case, try playing with the backends available to Amarok to determine which one is working. If it is not aRTS, that means that you probably have to disable to Sound System in the Control Panel.
<voicu> i get a lot of denied connections on port 6881 (torrent) although it is clearly opened in the policy tab
<gdiebel> what does the kernel message say when the partition was not cleanly unmounted?
<BluesKaj> voicu, router port forwarding ?
<voicu> no, simple firewall
<voicu> and it's blocking some of the connections
<BluesKaj> why are you using a FW
<DeadFishMan> voicu: Torrent clients usually try to open lots of ports beyond 6881. You probably will need to allow connections on a certain range and set up your client to use that port range
<voicu> blueskaj: why is that important?
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pj> I changed output plugin for amaro to ALSa and I got an error message sayin xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers
<voicu> deadfishman: i saw that, but i would have to open all the ports... the thing is some connections succed while others don't
<Spudchat> n3storm, sorry, i had a phone call...what do you mean by changes to my repositories?
<pj> and no sound comes form amarok anymore ..
<BluesKaj> well, some ppl say a FW is uneccessary in Linux , and others disagree ...i have  no opinion cuz I'm behind a router hardware FW
<n3storm> Spudchat: do you have standard ubuntu apt repositories?
<voicu> BluesKaj: yesterday i was directed to the same stuff because i had a problem with an attack
<n0ne> Anyone here playing or played Savage?
<Spudchat> n3storm, more or less, i added the PLF repo and the cannonical commercial repo and OOo final
<DeadFishMan> voicu: See this: http://btfaq.com/serve/cache/25.html
<n3storm> Spudchat: mmm
<Spudchat> mmm as in delicious or utoh?
<DeadFishMan> pj: Keep switching the backends and try again...
<n3storm> Spudchat: :D
<n3storm> Spudchat: I think you should be okay
<Spudchat> heh allright then...thanks n3storm for the info
<n3storm> I had problems when having beryl and so repositories
<pj> amarok output plug in to arts -> no sound either ..
<DeadFishMan> voicu: That page suggests opening all the TCP ports from 6881 to 6999
<DeadFishMan> voicu: Sounds like a reasonable compromise to me :)
<Spudchat> im not interested in flashy desktop magic...ill wait for kde4
<DeadFishMan> pj: If it works using OSS, then you have a bigger problem :)
<BluesKaj> voicu, using ktorrent ?
<voicu> deadfishman: that's not point, people connect to me to 6881 and some get refused
<voicu> BluesKaj, yes
<cyber-hazard> suggestions for a program to video conference (read: webcam) with someone using windows?
<DeadFishMan> cyber-hazard: Kopete, aMSN and Ekiga
<BluesKaj> voicu, have you opened UDP tracker port 4444 ?
<cyber-hazard> DeadFishMan: if using Kopete, you recommend using the MSN protocol? cause the Yahoo one was complete shite (but then, I don't know if that's a problem with my computer, kopete, or Y!
<pj> @DFM the oss plug in is working for amarok. what does this means ?
<voicu> BluesKaj, yes i did but that didn't do any good. i think i am supposed to connect on port 4444, not someone to me
<voicu> anyway, the problem is "why do people get refused when i set a rule that accepts connections on a specific port?"
<voicu> woo, 128kB just got through, only 438 Days left...
<pj> I put output audio device OSS in my my player and now I can hera the sound.. !! thanks.
<cloakable> doodle on edgy seems to have some severe limitations :/
<jager> what might be some common reasons flash 9 will not output sound on an edgy box that was dist-upgraded
<jager> this is the one thing that isn't working :P
<pj> where can I read something about this sounds sytems ? can I change the settings for all application in one central place ?
<morenin> emm... espaol?
<cyber-hazard> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<morenin> como hago para conectarme directamente al #kubuntu-es?
<voicu> type /join #kubuntu-es
<cyber-hazard>  /j #kubuntu-es
<morenin> aja
<morenin> thankss
<morenin> ;)
<voicu> avec plaisir :P
<marinka> Hi, i have big problem. I reconfigured xserver - sudo -reconfigure etc.... and i restarted it and i can not login (login failed]  to my account throught KDM login, i must use Console login and i am able to log in.
<marinka> Why? system changed my (and root's) password?
<marinka> I can not login as root in console and i can not change accounts throught User management
<slow-motion> n8
<juano__> marinka: did you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver?
<marinka> Yes
<juano__> marinka: what is the exact error?
<marinka> juano__:I can not login to my default account and i can not login as root (there are same passwords)
<juano__> marinka: you cant login console either?
<marinka> juano__:When i switch to console login it is ok....
<juano__> marinka: did you try to login through KDE failsafe?
<MDeadFishan> Heheh... My baby daughter reset my PC XD
<marinka> yes...
<juano__> marinka: ah ok
<cyber-hazard> MDeadFishan: hehe, that's awesome :P
<juano__> and when you login to kde what happens?
<MDeadFishan> pj: If only OSS is working, then that means that ALSA is not loaded at all. You may want to install ALSA from the repositories
<MDeadFishan> pj: I believe that Ubuntu will attempt to setup the sound driver for you afterwards
<MDeadFishan> cyber-hazard: Yep :)
<mefisto_> hi guys
<juano__> marinka: when you try to login through KDE what happens?
<MDeadFishan> cyber-hazard: So, did you try again using the webcam with Kopete? Before I was rudely interrupted :) I was going to say that it works fine for me with MSN, but I never tried Y!
<mefisto_> can somebody help me?
<pj> alsa-oss ?
<marinka> juano__: it write "login failed"
<cyber-hazard> MDeadFishan: yeah, it doesn't work well with Y!. Sometimes my computer crashes, or her cam only sends a couple frames and then freezes. but I wasn't sure if ti was my computer, her/my cam, or Y!
<marinka> juano__: it seems that system has change root password
<cyber-hazard> MDeadFishan: if it works okay with MSN for you then I'll give that a shot and see
<juano__> marinka: mmm...
<smoze> hi! i just installed kubuntu and was just wondering if it should ask root password wich it didn't???
<juano__> marinka: do you have gnome? or Xfce? can you login from there?
<MDeadFishan> pj: OSS is Linux.s old Open Sound System. ALSA is a modern sound system intended to replace OSS. That package - alsa-oss - provides a compatibility layer for old applications that are not aware of ALSA and tries to use OSS instead.
<juano__> !root | smoze
<cyber-hazard> smoze: will never ask for the root password (as there really isn't one)
<ubotu> smoze: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<marinka> juano__:No, i have only KDE, i will try to revive my backup xorg.conf file
<Varjat_by> Hi! I try to install mplayer on 6.10, but I have a terrible noise instead sound.. I try to build mplayer from sorces and also intall them with apt-get...
<juano__> marinka: yes, you can try that if you have a backup
<MDeadFishan> pj: This is specially true for certain non-free apps such as the old Flash Player (up to version 7) that uses OSS. The latest version uses ALSA, though.
<juano__> marinka: that may work
<smoze> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<marinka> ok
<cyber-hazard> but bots have feelings too
<cyber-hazard> !love
<juano__> marinka: ill be back in an hour or so, sorry i have to go no
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<smoze> hehehe
<cyber-hazard> sorry, that's my favourite command ever
<calcified> i have a question
<smoze> keep up the good work
<calcified> in KDE--system settings->Display, when i try to change the video driver from VESA to fglrx, the UI won't give me the ability to apply the changes for some reason...?
<calcified> any ideas?
<pj> alsa-base is already installed on the system. maybe I have to activate it somewhere in the system settings ?
<Varjat_by> It is offen problem for me - I can't apply or switch to administrator mode in some cases in KControl
<calcified> i have no problems switching to administrator mode, its just that in the UI, the actual "apply" button appears greyed out
<soulrider> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Mez> lol
<Varjat_by> Hi! I try to install mplayer on 6.10, but I have a terrible noise instead sound.. I try to build mplayer from sorces and also intall them with apt-get...
<MDeadFishan> Varjat_by: Try to change the audio output by using -ao. Eg: mplayer -ao sdl
<Varjat_by> sdl?..
<Varjat_by> Why not ALSA?
<MDeadFishan> Varjat_by: sdl was just an example. Try to see the audio output options available to you and try them all to see if it helps
<Tox> how to change os language to my preferred ?
<dwidmann> Hmmm, vlc doesn't seem to want to go full screen :(
<Tox> i mean ol dialogs etc
<Tox> i have installed my lang pack already
<Varjat_by> MDeadFishan: By default mplayer use oss. I compile mplayer with alsa, and at now if i type -ao alsa i have the same result as for oss
<MDeadFishan> Tox: Have you tried to change the Language on the Control Center (or Panel)
<MDeadFishan> ?
<Tox> no .. tnx
<Tox> i will
<Xera> i'm getting this error from timidity:
<Xera> jamie@jamie:~$ timidity -iAD -Os
<Xera> Requested buffer size 32768, fragment size 8192
<Xera> ALSA pcm 'default' set buffer size 60208, period size 3760 bytes
<Xera> TiMidity starting in ALSA server mode
<Xera> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Xera> error in snd_seq_open
<Varjat_by> with sdl it is now sound at all
<Tox> MDeadFishan: tnx it works
<Varjat_by> Also a have a problem with LIRC + KWorld cx88xx tv card :)
<Varjat_by> sudo modprobe lirc_gpio
<Varjat_by> FATAL: Error inserting lirc_gpio (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/misc/lirc_gpio.ko): Invalid request code
<Varjat_by> And i can't understand wat does it mean
<ubuntu> czesc
<anouk> hello
<dwidmann> I've got not a clue Varjat_by ... my infrared remote works very well :)
<ubuntu> Jest kto z polski
<ubuntu> ??
<Varjat_by> I review the forums and saw, that you are not alone, as me..
<Varjat_by> Jest ktos z Belarusi :)
<anouk> yeah
<MDeadFishan> Tox: I am glad to hear that :)
<ubuntu> ja jestem z polski
<ubuntu> ale moe si dogadamy varjat
<MDeadFishan> Varjat_by: Regarding mplayer: No idea. Regarding the TV card: No idea either. :)
<MDeadFishan> Varjat_by: Sorry, pal!
<anouk> hello are you english
<Varjat_by> MDeadFishan: Thanks! :)
<anouk> i am holands
<MDeadFishan> Varjat_by: Was the module complied against your current kernel?
<ubuntu> I do speak polish
<anouk> holands
<ubuntu> English small
<MDeadFishan> *compiled
<anouk> i am from the nederland
<apokryphos> ubotu: polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<apokryphos> ubotu: nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<anouk> fuck you polihs
<tony> hello..I have finally installed realplayer 10 on my kubuntu edgy OS...but when I go to play a real media video from firefox it says kaffeine starter plugin, launches kaffiene and gives me an error message...I know that the real media plugins are in te firefox plugin folder...why is it trying to open kaffeine?
<ubuntu> I do know
<ubuntu> :((((((((((((((((((((
<HymnToLife> !language | anouk
<ubotu> anouk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<k-osh> Anyone who can give some insight into this (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2083/). I just did a test-install of Feisty and I feel that I probably should report the error to someone somewhere, but under what package? adept-common? Something else? Also, is it possible to solve the dependancy problem?
<Riddell> anouk: don't be abusive
<Varjat_by> MDeadFishan: of course..
<anouk> srry thats was my brother
<mena> HI! FREINDS ....i need to change permisions for my partitions ...What do to ?...
<apokryphos> ubotu: permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<mena> thanks ...apokryphos
<tony> any helpwould be much appreciated with my realplayer problem
<anouk> i love engeland
<anouk> end you
<anouk> riddell are you a boy ore a girl
<tony> anyone?
<Tm_T> anouk: Definately neither one.
<k-osh> tony: Upgrading to realplayer9?
<Tm_T> anouk: Plastic and steel can't have gender.
<tony> no no...I have installed realplayer 10 and the appropriate plugins for firefox...but when I go to a webpage and try to load a real media video firefox tries to use kaffeine and of course it doesn't work
<mena> Iis there anyproblem if i nstalled opera browser
<flaccid> mena: no
<k-osh> tony: Realplayer10? Isn't Real9 just out for Linux?
<anouk> why you talking about mi
<tony> nope..realplayer 10 is out
<mena> flaccid: thanks
<jhutchins> k-osh: You're thinking Flash 9.
<anouk> fuckyou
<flaccid> anouk: just say where and when
<k-osh> jhutchins: Right, I am. Thanks.
<just-this-time> !language | anouk
<ubotu> anouk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<k-osh> tony: Sorry, don't do much realplayer.
<tony> no prob k-osh..anyone else know what I can do?
<jhutchins> tony: Easiest thing is to go to that page, right click the link, specify Real, and tell it to rember your choice.
<jhutchins> tony: Other than that, go into the config and edit the helper apps.(?)
<faLUCE> Hi, how can I see if i have a serial port (i have a "packed" pc, and I can't open the box) ?
<tony> ummm...ok...when I right click the link what option do I choose to select real?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<k-osh> What to do about this? "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gtk-qt-engine: Conflicts: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt (< 1:0.7-2) but 0.70-4ubuntu2 is to be installed."
<k-osh> Hmm, installing gtk-qt-engine obviously isn't the solution (it removed gtk2-engines-gtk-qt) but still it won't work.
<k-osh> And I still can't update the system.
<k-osh> Is it common that aptitude dies during install? Also, shouldn't aptitude be able to overwrite a damn png which appears to be the problem.
<faLUCE> i try to repeat: i have my PC "closed" in a container... Is there a way too see, trhough command line, it it has a serial port?
<k-osh> Hmm, odd. Upgrade seems to work now. Dist-upgrade died every time. How quaint.
<tobias_____> why does ktorrent not work good?
<k-osh> faLUCE: perhaps lspci shows that. I doubt it though.
<tobias_____> wow, there are lots of tobiases online
<schlonzo> hey,,, can anybody tell me pls why automatiks dont start downloading anything?
<tobias_1> :)
<apokryphos> !automatix | schlonzo
<ubotu> schlonzo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ayabara> I get "truecrypt: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by truecrypt)" when I try to run truecrypt. anyone know what's missing?
<k-osh> hmm, faLUCE disappeared. I was going to suggest dmidecode. Seems to show what I need.
<k-osh> what HE needs.
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> ne1 can help finding out what mdsnwikwbas08-pool16-a158.mdsnwikw.tds.net or 69.129.207.158 is? Someone tried to hack my server from that address yesterday and to me, "pool***" sounds like sort of an IP pool where someone may be interested what happens on his servers.
<cloakable> eMaX: How do you know it was a hack?
<Ayabara> anyone? how can I install GLIBC_2.4?
<manchicken> eMaX: What exacty are you trying to do?
<Reliant> bleh, McVelet is on:join spamming
<eMaX> I kow it since I've tons of brute force attacks on my sshd failures in my messages
<manchicken> Ayabara: Chances are you already have it installed.
<k-osh> Ayabara: Are you sure that there isn't a LD_ASSUME_KERNEL or some annoying crap like that in the start-script. That can mess up a lot for you.
<eMaX> I just want to tell someone over there that their system is being misused.
<flipjarg> i've been trying different howto's all day trying to get my 5-Button IntelliMouse to work. Is there anyone who has had success getting theirs to work?
<manchicken> eMaX: That's going to be a lot harder than you think.
<k-osh> eMaX: Someones zombie windows machine. I wouldn't bother.
<manchicken> eMaX: Just get a hardware firewall and be done with it.
<eMaX> look at http://69.129.207.158 seems to be an awkward community.
<eMaX> <quote>time to sign up and start acting like an ass. remember: who you are and what you're worth is defined by what you do on this site. that and your pants.</quote>
<Alvin_> If I print something to PDF, all characters are 'dancing' and are converted to images. I want to install gs-afpl or gs-gpl (anything that works), but how can I make that the default for the KDE PDF printer?
<eMaX> anyway. I'm just too pissed of that my linux server for some reason went down yesterday and that was the first things I found
<Ayabara> manchicken, k-osh, could be something there. maybe I should just download the source and build truecrypt myself
<Reliant> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu w/ KDE (kubuntu packages), and Firefox looks ugly. The white is so bright, pale blue comes off as white, the fonts are jagged, and there's colour bleeding :(
<flipjarg> Does anyone know a tutorial that will work for getting a 5-Button Mouse to work in Edgy Eft?
<flipjarg> i've tried and tried howto's and they don't work.
<flipjarg> i need a good on.
<flipjarg> one*
<k-osh> Ayabara: Or have a look at the start-scripts. Also, what's the error msg?
<jasondy> Hello all.
<k-osh> Ayabara: Building from source can be a bit of a pain.
<Ayabara> k-osh: "truecrypt: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by truecrypt)"
<jasondy> i've been trying all day. Is there any howto out there to help me get a 5 button mouse to work with Edgy Eft?
<k-osh> Ayabara: is there a file in /lib/tls.... on your machine?
<k-osh> Ayabara: And what are you trying to run when you get the error?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Ayabara> k-osh, there are some files with version number 2.3.6 there. I'm trying to mount an encrypted truecrypt volume
<Ayabara> k-osh, how can I check my kernel version?
<k-osh> Ayabara: So you're running "mount"? Is the file  /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 there?
<k-osh> Ayabara: uname -a
<Ayabara> k-osh, 2.6.15-26-386. is that the latest one?
<cryptom> Hi, is there a linux tool to convert mp3 -> wav?
<Ayabara> k-osh, not mount exactly. do you know truecrypt?
<k-osh> Ayabara: I know it's a good way to hide porn but I haven't used it myself. ;-)
<Ayabara> k-osh, :D
<k-osh> Ayabara: Dunno which kernel is the latest one. Depends on what dist you're running and a few other things.
<Ayabara> k-osh, actually this time it is a file containing my passwords :-)
<Ayabara> I'm running edgy, so I thought I should've had 2.6.17
<k-osh> Ayabara: Right. You need an encrypted VOLUME to hide passwords. It's not like an encrypted file will do. I get it... ;-)
<dwidmann> latest in edgy is indeed 2.6.17
<dwidmann> (more like only in edgy really)
<Ayabara> dwidmann, then it's weird that I have 2.6.15. Maybe I have installed dapper instead of edgy :)
<k-osh> Ayabara: cat /etc/issue
<dwidmann> or lsb_release -a
<nagyv> I get an error that the sound output is used, so I can not play any sounds. How can I find out the program that uses it?
<Ayabara> k-osh, dwidmann, now _this: is embarassing....
<cj_>  im trying to burn a Mp3 Cd, but K3b  says its not suppoerted? any idea how to fix that?
<k-osh> dwidmann: Good tip. Didn't know about lsb_release. =)
<Ayabara> k-osh, dwidmann, mislabeled my cd and watched a movie while installing. I have dapper.....
<dwidmann> whoops?
<k-osh> Ayabara: And trying to install an "Edgy" package on it?
<Ayabara> dwidmann, indeed
<Ayabara> k-osh, hmm. nothing to lose :-)
<k-osh> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann> cj_ you'll need to install the lame package, I think
<cj_> :(
<dwidmann> "sudo aptitude install lame"
<cj_> mmk
<cj_> lol
<k-osh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2083/ . Is it possible to solve the dependancy problem?
* k-osh should probably go to bed instead of sitting here.
<Ayabara> k-osh, dwidmann, trying an upgrade now. thanks for helping me see my mistakes :-)
* dwidmann burns the kubuntu x86_64 feisty herd 2 cd
<k-osh> Ayabara: Good luck with that. My dapper to edgy didn't go all that well. Seems like the disks didn't get labeled. Ho hum.
<k-osh> dwidmann: Is 64-bit ok to run now. Last I checked I couldn't watch movies in it, unless I did some ugly chroot-thingy.
<dwidmann> k-osh, it hasn't been like that since breezy
<nagyv> Ayabara: mine neither, after a while I get a stabel system, but still I decided to reinstall everything, and this was a really good choice
<Ayabara> k-osh, did you do the Distribution Upgrade from dapper -> edgy or install edgy from disc?
<k-osh> Ayabara: dapper->edgy.
<dwidmann> support was greatly improved in dapper
<Ayabara> nagyv, ok. I have a clean system, so I'll take your advice and install from my disc
<Ayabara> that's it for me. thank you and good night guys
<nagyv> bye
<k-osh> dwidmann: So a _64-mplayer will play anything I throw at it?
<k-osh> or vlc or whatever
<mena> Is The better To do Full Upgrade Form th adept Manager
<mena> ?
<mena> flaccid:  Is The better To do Full Upgrade Form th adept Manager ........
<dwidmann> k-osh, you'll probably need to install a 32-bit mplayer for it, easy in dapper, not so in edgy. Else, if all you're really looking for is wmv support, it's in mplayer 1.0RC and later
<k-osh> dwidmann: ok. now I'm off to bed.
<k-osh> g'nite guys
<dwidmann> good night
<flaccid> mena: upgrade of what?
<mena> flaccid:  i dont i just do update to the adeptand after that i found apply changes (that appear becouse of me i mean choose thing without know or this happened by itself)
<mena> flaccid: if you dont get it no problem becmy english is not good
<flaccid> mena: what are you upgrading?
<mena> flaccid: i simply dont know in any i cancel it and i will look in itagain if i had a problem i will telll you ......:)
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> i still dont know what you are doing, but ok
<mena> flaccid: ok thanks
<nagyv> I get an error that the sound output is used, so I can not play any sounds. How can I find out the program that uses it?
<flaccid> if you are upgrading to edgy. i recommend doing a fresh install instead.
<mena> flaccid: no no no i am edgy
<mena> i am talking about the adept manager
<raf> hello, I have an Ubuntu box with phpMp, a media player via web which uses MPD, this one has a set of speakers; I have a Kubuntu box, without speaker, Can I play music in my kubuntu box and listen to it in the Ubuntu box via MPD?
<mena> flaccid: i found in it full upgrade then i press on itthen nothing happened after that i found apply changes then i press then i come to ask you in any way i will tell you if there is any problem .....in any way thanks for you help
<mena> flaccid: about the adept
<flaccid> i wouldn't use adept to a dist-upgrade
<flaccid> if you are on edgy, i have no idea what you are doing. probably best to learn some english first.
<Tobias_1> testing my kopete yay!
<Tobias_1> someone say something
<DeadFishMan> Tobias_1: something!
<DeadFishMan> XD
<flaccid> something
<Tobias_1> yay!
<Tobias_1> it works :D
<Tobias_1> no more konversation
<Tobias_1> kopete all the way
<DeadFishMan> Tobias_1: Does it support DCC file transfers?
<Tobias_1> hmm
<Tobias_1> I dont know, I just started trying it out
<Tobias_1> it looks nicer
<dwidmann> I ran into memory leaks with Kopete for IRC :(
<Tobias_1> and it works with my msn and jabber accounts, so its an all in one experience
<Tobias_1> it probably works with dcc
<Tobias_1> oh yes! dcc works!
<Tobias_1> Im just not registered
<DeadFishMan> Tobias_1: Somehow, I don't want to use my IM client to IRC. It feels like I'm using a screwdriver to hit on a nail, ya know? :)
<Tobias_1> hehe
<DeadFishMan> Tobias_1: And that comes from a guy which is absolutely in love with Kopete!
<Tobias_1> it works
<D7k> so how difficult is it to use an airport extreme card in an ibook g4 on kubuntu
<dwidmann> d7k, the crickets have officially chirped at your question, I recommend asking on the ubuntuforums in the ppc users section
<bronze_0_1> Hi, sorry to bother y'all. I've forgotten the command to find out what package provides something. For example if i wanted to find out what package provides Adobe reader, what command do I use?
<mindspin> apt-cache show acrobat ?
<bronze_0_1> mindspin: thank you
<manchicken> Why do you want to run acroread?
<bronze_0_1> well, I'm using Kpdf right now and its very slow. paainfully slow
<manchicken> I've found just the opposite.
<bronze_0_1> manchicken: I'm looking at a 287 page document
<manchicken> Is that all ^_6
<bronze_0_1> each time I go to the next page I get chicken feet hash, not text for about 2 seconds.  Thats slow to me.  acrobat has been consistently better.
<NinjjaX> existe algum bom canal sobre kubuntu brasileiro?!
<manchicken> !it | NinjjaX
<ubotu> NinjjaX: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<manchicken> Or was that portugese/
<manchicken> !pr | NinjjaX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NinjjaX> thanks...
<manchicken> Grumble....
<manchicken> np
<brandon__> can someone tell me an application like nero that will burn bin files for dvd movies.. like a program that takes little or no hassle.
<mindspin> k3b?
<manchicken> bronze_0_1: Perhaps I'm just biased against proprietary software, but acroread does have ads in it.
<bronze_0_1> heh. they must not be working. I've never noticed them :-)
<manchicken> See the search box?
<gruggo> Hey, I need some help to install Amsn, it doesn't work when i write "sudo apt-get install amsn" :(
<Tobias_1> what is amsn?
<Tobias_1> and why dont you use adept
<Tobias_1> adept rocks
<Tobias_1> :)
<gruggo> ..amsn:)
<manchicken> w00t!  Adept!
<flaccid> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<gruggo> ..hey wait.. Sweden?
<Tobias_1> oy
<Tobias_1> use kopete instead
<flaccid> gruggo: do you have universe enabled?
<Tobias_1> norway! :)
<Tobias_1> representing the northpole we are
<gruggo> universe?
<flaccid> norway != northpole :)
<manchicken> Mmm... kopete...
<flaccid> !universe > gruggo
<gruggo> I sould let you know that i'm new on linux :P
<FreddyM> whats the command to update grub
<flaccid> gruggo: cool start learning :)
<flaccid> FreddyM: update-grub
<gruggo> ...yeah^o) But still, how do I get amsn installed?^o)
<fjellrev1> Tobias_1: use kopete, I used amsn until I understood how good kopete is
<fjellrev1> gruggo i mean :)
<FreddyM> flaccid: oops, i was trying grub-update
<flaccid> gruggo: did ubotu message you about universe?
<flaccid> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gruggo> I don't get it^o)
<flaccid> ^^^ read that gruggo and that will help you
<gruggo> thx xD
<flaccid> gruggo: you couldn't have read that in less than 30 seconds
<DeadFishMan> gruggo: Try sudo apt-get install amsn
<flaccid> DeadFishMan: gruggo already tried that. probably needs universe enabled first.
<Tobias_1> I use kopete
<flaccid> i use kopete as well
<DeadFishMan> gruggo: But you will need to follow the instructions in the link that ubotu gave to you to know how to enable universe repositories first
<Tobias_1> kopete rocks
<DeadFishMan> flaccid: I realized that too late :)
<flaccid> heheh
<Tobias_1> im on 5 different networks with my kopete
<flaccid> at least my cup of tea tastes good
<flaccid> i just use 3
<flaccid> i'd only use 1 if people didn't use msn
<flaccid> msn is woeful
<Tobias_1> kopete has msn support :)
<flaccid> it sure does
<brandon__> bin to iso app?
<Tobias_1> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Tobias_1> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tobias_1> I dont kno man
<flaccid> brandon__: google should help there
<brandon__> im looking
<Tobias_1> I think the !iso part helps
<Tobias_1> look on that page
<Tobias_1> maybe
<brandon__> everything seems to be scripts and command line stuff
<flaccid> your right bin2iso is on that info page
<galorin> brandon__, I think there is a program called bin2iso that'll do it, it's in a repository somewhere, multiverse I think..
<Tobias_1> :)
<flaccid> !bin2iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin2iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !find bin2iso
<ubotu> Package/file bin2iso does not exist in edgy
<flaccid> doesn't look like ubuntu packages it
<flaccid> looks like you'll have to compile the c
<flaccid> as per the page no biggie
<dope> LAMP doesn't have an ftp server does it?
<DeadFishMan> dope: Don't know, but you can always add PureFTPd to the mix. You can even use MySQL to authenticate ftp connections afterwards.
<HymnToLife> LAMP is Linux, Apache, PHP, MySQL
<HymnToLife> no FTP
<flaccid> dope: lamp has nothing to do with ftp servers
<dope> yea i didn't think so
<HymnToLife> but you can very welk install a FTP server on the same machine if you want
<dope> i would like to do that
<flaccid> ubuntu also has vsftpd and proftpd available
<dope> any reccomendations?
<flaccid> i also recommend proftpd
<HymnToLife> !vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<dope> ok cool
<DeadFishMan> Sorry! PureFTPd = ProFTPd
<dope> uh so which one do i get
<HymnToLife> but beware, if you want to conect via FTP from the net
<HymnToLife> the password is sent in clear text so don't use a sudo account
<dope> can i use ssl?
<HymnToLife> maybe, I personally use FTP over SSH (aka SFTP)
<DeadFishMan> dope: If you know how to use SSL, then you could just use OpenSSH with scp
<dope> hmm
<DeadFishMan> dope: SFTP is also a good choice
<flaccid> either is fine and yes you can set up ssl
<dope> i have openssh installed on the comp
<HymnToLife> which I prefer over SCP since most standard FTP clients support SFTP too
<dope> i stil need ftp software though right?
<flaccid> sux if the server don't support it
<flaccid> you need an ftp server to serve, an ftp client to connect to a server
<DeadFishMan> HymnToLife: That's a moot point IMHO because Windows has at least one good SCP client - WinSCP - while *nix users can always use the goold old fish:// kio slave :)
<HymnToLife> the sandard SSH server that comes with Ubuntu does SFTP too
<HymnToLife> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<dope> i styped sftp://ip in konqueror and it worked
<flaccid> hmm fish isn't ftp :)
<dope> typed8
<dope> *
<HymnToLife> DeadFishMan, FileZilla is a very good SFTP client for Windows
<dope> so it's workin? :D
<dope> i'd like to limit access to one folder
<dope> htdocs folder
<flaccid> krusader is a must!
<flaccid> !krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<DeadFishMan> HymnToLife: Good to know. Has been a while since the last time that I used FileZilla
<dope> yea i got that
<dope> ok so if i use pureftpd i can setup user acccounts and restrict them to a folder?
<DeadFishMan> dope: I know that ProFTPd allos one to specify what would be the root directory from the FTP user point of view. Don't remember the details, but I pretty sure that it does.
<dope> ok then proftpd it is
<dope> - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'dope-laptop' error: Name or service not known
<dope> i get that when starting proftpd
<HymnToLife> disable IPv6 in the config, maybe ?
<DeadFishMan> dope: You might want to take a look into their website for detailed instructions about how to set it up
<dope> yea that'd probably be helpful :)
<DeadFishMan> :)
<mefisto_> somebody here O_O
<Taime1> i installe dmy nvidia drivers using automatix, and im sure it was successful, i even have an nvidia splash at bootup now. BUT WHEN i open google earthy, it tells me that it cant recognize my video card.. whats up with that?
<bjraz> how do I install a .deb file manually?
<yuriy> bjraz: dpkg -i nameoffile.deb
<HymnToLife> !deb bjraz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb bjraz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yuriy> Taime1: does glxgears work?
<yuriy> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Taime1> whats that yuriy
<Taime1> ?
<dope> hmm
<bjraz> HymnToLife: Thank you, I'll tell you ir it works
<yuriy> Taime1: it's a little program that shows you 3d gears. useful for checking if your graphics work. just type that in the run dialog or in konsole
<Taime1> crap, i wont be able to till i get home... i do know that none of my screen savers were working
<bjraz> HymnToLife: yes it wroked, I was upgrading a file, is there a special command for that?
<Taime1> now, yuriy, assuming glxgears doesnt work, (and im assuming it wont) what can i do to fix this? nvidia configuration tools in synaptic??
<HymnToLife> bjraz, what do you mean "upgrading a file" ?
<bjraz> HymnToLife: my libc file was 2.4, I was updating it t 2.5
<bjraz> HymnToLife: *libc6
<bjraz> I'm in Failsafe mode
<HymnToLife> bjraz, no Internet connection ?
<yuriy> Taime1: i don't really have any ideas.  how did you install the driver?
<yuriy> nvm you said that
<Taime1> i used automatix
<Taime1> it was the only way i could get it to install
<bjraz> Hyymn: no, the update server that kubuntu is set to look at hasn't been updated
<JuJuBee> Anybody have an idea / suggestion as to simple/easy way to change network settings when switching from work to home and visa versa?
<JuJuBee> I try to use locations in network-admin, but it takes tooooo loooong.
<JuJuBee> I also need to know how to add a route to the routing tables permanently for a particular location.  I get tired of doing it manually every time I restart my computer at work.
<JuJuBee> Now I do sudo route add -net 172.16.0.0/16 eth0
<bjraz> HymnToLife: the server that apt-get looks at doesn't have the update
<bjraz> or adept or what ever you use
<sleepy495> My Edgy 6.10 hangs when I try to shut it down
#kubuntu 2007-01-19
<sleepy495> my monitor shuts off but the pc is still running
<JuJuBee> Anybody have an idea / suggestion as to simple/easy way to change network settings when switching from work to home and visa versa?
<ConstyXIV> JuJuBee: networkmanager
<JuJuBee> bashee: networkmanager: command not found
<JuJuBee> *bash:
<ConstyXIV> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-(insert gnome or kde here)
<mefisto_> I need some serious help with kubuntu, somebody can help me?
<ConstyXIV> is anyone able to use a sandisk sansa as a MTP player?
<ConstyXIV> mefisto_: what?
<bjraz> HymnToLife: /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't show the update being there
<morka> so how is kubuntu different from ubuntu, aside from having kde as default instead of gnome?
<LjL> morka: it's not
<ConstyXIV> morka: just the differences of being kde/gnome
<mefisto_> ConstyXIV: I've mounted a partition in three different folders
<bjraz> I want to change what server /ect/apt/sources looks at.
<morka> so if ubuntu is set to have kde as default, no other differences?
<mefisto_> ConstyXIV: Bu I can't just write on it!!!!
<ConstyXIV> morka: right
<morka> why a separate name, distro, download, etc?
<JuJuBee> ConstyXIV : Thanks, knetworkmanager.
<mefisto_> I can't copy nor delete, not anything on any mounted partition
<bjraz> HymnToLife: well that is the next thing I want to do
<mefisto_> and I can't delete any folder previously used for mounting
<ConstyXIV> mefisto_: on ANY partition (including your homedir?)
<LjL> morka: well to make ubuntu completely the same as kubuntu you'd not only have to install kde, but also remove the entirety of gnome and any packages that are installed in ubuntu but not in kubuntu
<mefisto_> I can write in my home partition, but in the mounted partition I just can't!!!
<mefisto_> and i've tried to mount that partition in media/
<HymnToLife> bjraz, what do you want to do, exactly ?
<LjL> morka: possibly because you don't want to waste time downloading or ordering a CD that contains only stuff you don't want
<ConstyXIV> morka: to simplify things for joe user, they're really the same distro
<mefisto_> and it works, but I can't write a thing on it
<sleepy495> I see alot of desktop configs without the kicker, how can I get rid of the kicker?
<ConstyXIV> they just ship with different packages
<sleepy495> I want to install kiba dock but the kicker would get in the way
<ConstyXIV> sleepy495: right-click your panel, configure
<bjraz> edit were /etc/apt/sources.list so it looks for updates somewhere else
<JuJuBee> ConstyXIV : when I try to run knetworkmanager, nothing happens, the prompt is returned...?
<sleepy495> I did, what do I select?
<ConstyXIV> JuJuBee: look in your tray
<LjL> bjraz: "updates" as in the edgy-updates repository?
<LjL> edit the URL, i suppose
<bjraz> yes
<ConstyXIV> sleepy495: in arrangement, put the panel at the top
<JuJuBee> Not there.
<sleepy495> thanks!
<JuJuBee> My bad, there it is.
<ConstyXIV> sleepy495: then go to hiding, and set it to autohide
<LjL> bjraz: well edit the URLs in the relevant lines...
<ConstyXIV> sleepy495: then set the panel to the smallest size possible
<mena> how can i keep sure that the system is upto date
<LjL> !easysource | besides, bjraz
<ConstyXIV> you'll never notice it
<ubotu> besides, bjraz: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bjraz> LjL: that sounds easyer said than done
<LjL> mena: when the icon for the automatic updates comes up, click on it
<LjL> bjraz: i can't see why, elaborate
<mena> okay
<ConstyXIV> mena: to do it manually, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<LjL> mena_: also, if you enable universe and/or multiverse, make sure the updates and security repositories are enabled for them too
<mefisto_> ConstyX ...?
<mefisto_> your too busy, dude?
<mena> ConstyXIV: okay
<ConstyXIV> mefisto_: sortof, not to mention i have zero clue what to do
<killermach_>  I have a new install of kubuntu and my blender tutorial AVI files do not show video in Kaffiene, only audio plays, can someone tell me what I am missing to play the video ?
<ConstyXIV> mefisto_: try writing to it with sudo
<mefisto_> what's the command to delete folders with sudo?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mefisto_ about cli | mefisto_, see the private message from Ubotu
<ConstyXIV> mefisto_: rm -R <folder>
<JuJuBee> ConstyXIV : is knetworkmanager supposed to display any wireless/wired networks available?
<LjL> mefisto_: rmdir
<LjL> and it has nothing to do with sudo
<ConstyXIV> JuJuBee: yup
<sleepy495> consty, thank!!!!
<mefisto_> thanks LjL
<JuJuBee> But I do not broadcast SSID's.
<JuJuBee> So, no networks show up.
<ConstyXIV> killermach_: help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<LjL> Ubotu, tell killermach_ about avi | killermach_, see the private message from Ubotu
<Yuma> Good night.
<ConstyXIV> JuJuBee: click it, then, click "Connect to other wireless networks"
<JuJuBee> No such option...
<JuJuBee> when I mouseover, it says Disconnected.
<mefisto_> alright...
<mefisto_> the stuff wit the folders is done
<mefisto_> now, anyone here knows how to mount a partition (setting it up for writing withou root permissions???)
<LjL> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<LjL> that should explain it
<mefisto_> it's not a windows partition...
<mefisto_> it's an ext3 partition
<LjL> i don't think it matters
<mefisto_> it doesn't matters?
<mefisto_> alright... thanks
<LjL> no, that page gives some generic explanations that are useful for all filesystems
<milos83> Can someone give me link please where I can download and them manually install w32 codecs?
<LjL> anyway you simply need to add an /etc/fstab entry to have it mounted at boot
<mefisto_> gonna check it out, thanks!
<LjL> or if you don't want that, a very bare mount command should do nicely
<mefisto_> LjL
<LjL> !seveas | milos83
<ubotu> milos83: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bjraz> this is where I got the updates for libc: mirrorservces.org/sites/archive.untubu.com/untubu/
<mefisto_> I instaled firefox with Adept, but it's version 1.5, how can I update it to 2.0.1???
<bjraz> this is where I got the updates for libc: http://mirrorservces.org/sites/archive.untubu.com/untubu/
<LjL> you WHAT? you updated libc?
<bjraz> LjL: yes I did
<LjL> good luck you'll need it
<bjraz> LjL: I'm in failsafe mode
<Yuma> What is the probability my DNS have fallen?
<bjraz> I hope it works
<LjL> bjraz: that link seems to be broken
<LjL> Yuma: between 0 and 100%
<bjraz> I may have miss typed it
<HymnToLife> bjraz, why on earth do you think you need to update your libc ?
<LjL> bjraz: what led you to updating libc from an external repository, and why are you in failsafe mode node?
<LjL> bjraz: you probably did, but even changing it to "mirrorservices.org" doesn't seem to help much
<Yuma> LjL: Mathematicaly it should be between 0 and 1... but I mean a number, not a range.
<bjraz> I wanted to install something that required that version of libc, Kubuntu 6.10 comes with libc 2.4
<milos83> thanks
<LjL> Yuma: obviously enough, nobody in here can have the slightest idea of how probable it is that your ISP's nameservers failed
<JosefK> Yuma: I doubt it would ever get near 0, but it really depends, it's a possibility - can you not 'nslookup'?
<JuJuBee> ConstyXIV : I think knetswitch is the ticket...
<LjL> anybody got a crystal ball? nobody?
<HymnToLife> bjraz, "something" = what ?
<HymnToLife> Yuma, a number ? hmmm, I'd say 67,8651%
<Yuma> JosefK: Nope, I can't.
<JosefK> Yuma: then there's a 100% chance
<Yuma> JosefK: I can talk here, but I can't open a new google.es. Not resolving.
<LjL> bjraz: installing third-party packages is bad in general. installing a third-party libc is almost guaranteed to give you big trouble, possibly a reinstall bonus
<Yuma> JosefK: Hehe, that's what I wanted.
<JosefK> Yuma: check your /etc/routes first, try pinging the IPs listed
<LjL> anyway i think the address is http://www.mirrorservice.org/ , but the rest of the URL is still giving me troubles. what do you want to change it to, and why, anyway, bjraz?
<Yuma> JosefK: Shoud I suppose you wanted to say /etc/resolv.conf?
<bjraz> the package is called "libc6_2.5-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<LjL> alright, but that doesn't help me much
<JosefK> Yuma: yes, you should
<Yuma> JosefK: No ping, but that could be normal.
<HymnToLife> bjraz, just upgrade to Feisty
<LjL> bjraz: i don't much care what the package is called - i want to know what your problem is, why you're stuck in failsafe now, and why you're trying to change the URL
<JosefK> Yuma: true, I was thinking of Solaris there for a sec
<HymnToLife> that will give you libc6 2.5
<JuJuBee> I just installed knetswitch, but it seems that it has to be run from command line.  How do I add a button in the K-Menu for it?
<Yuma> JosefK: Ok :)
<JosefK> Yuma: if those entries are fine, there's probably little you can do - obviously check any proxies/cache, other than that make a cup of tea and sit it out
<bjraz> yes, that is what I want
<JosefK> Yuma: or switch to OpenDNS or similar :)
<JosefK> Yuma: http://www.opendns.com/
<bjraz> kubuntu 6.10 comes with libv 2.4
<HymnToLife> bjraz, what did you want to install that required libc6 2.5 anyway ?
<Yuma> JosefK: It could be a good idea if I could resolve the opendns.com
<bjraz> *libc 2.4
<cslater> Hi folks - wanted to let you all know that Instalinux finally has support for Kubuntu Edgy - just pick Ubuntu and there's a window manager choice in step 3 or 4
<Yuma> JosefK: Hehe, I think I'll make some tea...
<JosefK> Yuma: hah, I forgot - I'll put a resolv line in here, two secs
<LjL> bjraz: Feisty, albeit it comes with newer versions of things, is not released, it's under development, and it will almost certainly break badly upon using it. it's intended for developers
<bjraz> I have a package I wanted to install taht required a new version of libc
<HymnToLife> WHAT package ?
<LjL> blah i give up, you don't answer any single question
<JosefK> Yuma: not a line, but I'm making typo's - 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 are their nameservers
<bjraz> vim_7.0-164_1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<HymnToLife> I wonder why he won't answer to that
<bjraz> *vim_7.0-164+1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<LjL> vim? vim? bwahah
<HymnToLife> bjraz, why not install an Edgy vim ?
<JosefK> LjL: recently enjoying Emacs here too..
<Yuma> JosefK: I'll try them... but it's very strange if mine have fallen.
<bjraz> Edgy vim is only vim-common, I wanted to have vim-enhanced
<Gosha> i dont have to have gdm starting at boot when i have kdm botting at start up, do i?
<HymnToLife> bjraz, you were trying to install a FEisty vim, no wonder it required Feisty libs...
<JosefK> Yuma: true, but if you can ping but not resolv, that's probably it
<LjL> JosefK: i enjoy nano, i need neither an OS-in-an-OS nor a linenoise generator :P
<HymnToLife> !info vim-full edgy
<ubotu> vim-full: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 913 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<HymnToLife> it is in edgy too
<JosefK> LjL: pfft, but I'm a sucker for GNU style indentation
<Yuma> JosefK: I appended them to resolv.conf (well, I put them in the two first lines) and now I can resolv.
<Gosha> i'll take that as i don't have to
<LjL> !vim-full | perhaps?
<ubotu> vim-full: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 913 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<JosefK> Yuma: there we go :) I have a few minor gripes with OpenDNS, but at least it could get you through
<Gosha> as in, i'll blame you if i have to :P
<Yuma> JosefK: That worked very well, thanks for the nameservers. :)
<HymnToLife> LjL, pwned :p
<bjraz> you don't see full when you look at the packages avliable on adept
<JosefK> Yuma: np's, you could always leave them at the end of your list for backup I guess - have fun
<LjL> HymnToLife: totally =)
<LjL> bjraz: not if you don't have universe enabled, no
<LjL> Ubotu, tell bjraz about repositories | bjraz, see the private message from Ubotu
<Yuma> JosefK: I could have both, my ISP's and OpenDNS, so it would be really hard to be unable to resolv.
<bjraz> thank you LjL
<LjL> bjraz: to solve the libc problem, honestly i suggest a reinstall. downgrading libc is a complete nightmare
<craftycorner> how do u navigate using terminal/consol
<LjL> navigate to what?
<craftycorner> just downloaded flashplayer 9 to desktoop trying to isntall
<ConstyXIV> craftycorner: cd to change directories, ls to list directories
<bjraz> LjL: I think I'll just leave it be, and update libc manually from now on
<LjL> craftycorner: cd ~/Desktop
<LjL> Ubotu, tell craftycorner about cli | craftycorner, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> bjraz: no. rather, *remove* those third-party repositories from your sources.list, and let libc (like everything else) be upgraded *automatically* from the official reps
<sleepy495> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LjL> bjraz: libc is probably the second most important component in your system. you don't *want* to have a version of it that ubuntu doesn't come with
<HymnToLife> LjL, which one is the first ?
<cyber-hazard> mmmm, curious
<LjL> bjraz: if a package is compiled for a different version of libc, and there's no package for your version of ubuntu, and you absolutely need it - compile from source
<cyber-hazard> Ubotu, Tell cyber-hazard about cli
<LjL> HymnToLife: i'd say linux
<bjraz> I don't have any in there, I just downloaded the vim files I didn't know how to enter things into the repsitorys
<ConstyXIV> HymnToLife: the kernal
<sleepy495> What are the Canonical Commercial repositories for? What do they contain?
<LjL> kernel
<cyber-hazard> ubotu doesn't know anything about cli :P
<LjL> the C64 had a kernal. and that was a mispelling anyway :P
<LjL> it sure does
<LjL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ConstyXIV> LjL: it's both
<cyber-hazard> but he didn't tell me about it :P
<LjL> well, it did now
<cyber-hazard> haha
<cyber-hazard> i was hoping for a pm
<cyber-hazard> oh well
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cyber-hazard about cli | cyber-hazard, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> this should definitely give you a pm
<ConstyXIV> i live and die by the console as much as kde
<LjL> if it doesn't, there's something broken with either ubotu or your client
<HymnToLife> bjraz, see here : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<cyber-hazard> oh, you have to do the | and everything?
<LjL> cyber-hazard: no
<ConstyXIV> in fact, i use yakuake all the time
<blkvulcan> how can I set KDE to log in with my previous settings on Dapper
<LjL> !tell cyber-hazard about cli
<cyber-hazard> oh, heh
<LjL> this works to, and so does "Ubotu, tell cyber-hazard" about cli | cyber-hazard", see the private message from Ubotu
<ConstyXIV> blkvulcan: ? what?
<LjL> eh nevermind, i cannot type that without it being autoreplaced
<cyber-hazard> ah
<LjL> it's exclamation-mark factoid-name > nickname
<cyber-hazard> oh, okay
<blkvulcan> ConstyXIV: you know how KDE your settings from a verious settngs
<bjraz> I'll read it later, in Failsafe mode, you can't move windows arround
<cyber-hazard> LjL: thanks for the brief tutorial about the bot. much more entertaining that going through and adding one word to the end of variable names through out hundreds of lines of code :(
<cyber-hazard> but now....back to the grind
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cyber-hazard about bot | cyber-hazard, see the private message from Ubotu
<blkvulcan> hmm i'm trying to figure out how to do it on Feisty, did it earlier today
<JosefK> bjraz: you could try 'kwin &' to get window decorations in failsafe mode (to move them), although I'm not sure how kwin likes being run without KDE
<Gosha> my KBluetoothD keeps trying to connect to AA:BB:CC:DD:FF:
<Gosha> + EE:
<sleepy495> anyone know about the canonical repositories?
<Gosha> how can i make it stop trying?
<blkvulcan> sleepy495: what about them
<ConstyXIV> sleepy495: you mean the main ubuntu repositories?
<bjraz> JossefK: it better you can run kde applicatins in failsafe mode
<bjraz> nope
<JosefK> shame :/
<sleepy495> what do the Canonical repositories contain?
<bjraz> wait, there is an error, saying Xlib: No protocol specified
<killermach_> ConstyXIV: I've been following the posts on the links given, I have a /usr/lib/win32/ dir with lots of files, dll's in there, gstreamer inspect seems to have good ouput, but I only get audio from an AVI
<bjraz> it looked like it was running kwin
<ConstyXIV> killermach_: try sudo apt-get install vlc
<bjraz> it looked like it was running kwin
<JosefK> bjraz: hmm, not trying to run as root or anything?
<bjraz> I am root
<bjraz> sudo -i
<killermach_> ConstyXIV: vlc is already the newest version.
<JosefK> ah, you'll need to run it as yourself, not root
<ConstyXIV> killermach_: use vlc to play the videos
<sleepy495> what kind of files do the Canonical commercial repositories contain?
<bjraz> JosefK: there was another error: cannot connect to X server  :0
<LjL> non-free stuff i'd venture to say
<JosefK> bjraz: yeah, that's because you're running it as root.  exit from that shell and run it as yourself
<JosefK> bjraz: you shouldn't run the window manager as root
<dope> how come some things can't be launched using katapult?
<bjraz> okay
<bjraz> its working
<ConstyXIV> dope: it has to be in the k menu
<LjL> dope: only things that are in the K menu can be launched through katapult afaik
<dope> how do i get it there
<JosefK> bjraz: :) now you can move windows
<bjraz> its wroking
<LjL> dope: right click on the K menu, edit menu
<bjraz> good
<user3> hi can you help me,how I can do something with programs,because my memory is working on Ram: 488/504Mb
<JosefK> user3: that's fine, the majority of that will be disk cache
<LjL> sorry?
<user3> JosefK: yes but everything work slowly
<bjraz> the main trouble was one was always ontop
<JosefK> user3: if you only have 512mb, that could be for a variety of reasons (ie. the RAM isn't the problem).  try booting with 'noapic nolapic' though, I've seen that fix some speed issues
<JosefK> user3: it could also be graphics drivers etc.
<killermach_> ConstyXIV: hmm.. vlc.. has blank video  and good audio also ..
<dope> where'd mark shuttleworth get his millions
<ConstyXIV> killermach_: do you have a clue what codec the video is in?
<LjL> !offtopic | dope
<user3> JosefK: thanks I will try
<bjraz> user3: if you can read what you are doing its fine
<ubotu> dope: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<killermach_> I just updated w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb to w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb this did not help either
<user3> bjraz: :) yes I can
<LjL> JosefK: noLapic? wow, i discover a new one every day
<dope> :|
<JosefK> LjL: yeah, I used to have to use it for a laptop of mine, really sped the desktop up
<ConstyXIV> sleepy495: the commercial repositories are where canonical will put commercial software not part of the distro
<JosefK> LjL: I ran into the same problem with a friends laptop a year or so later, so I'm guessing it isn't just anecdotal
<ConstyXIV> sleepy495: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/08/introducing-the-dapper-commercial-repository/
<sleepy495> thanks
<JosefK> LjL: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAPIC#Local_APICs
<killermach_> ConstyXIV:  http://www.blender.org/cms/Video_Tutorials.396.0.html it looks like Divx for the one I have been trying
<LjL> JosefK: were there any *other* problems caused by APIC, without that option? also, was there anything that could point to it, beside the perception of slowness itself? i have to use noapic myself (not because of slowness, but simply because it doesn't work otherwise), but i'm just wondering. for instance, i read yesterday that someone got their system much faster by disabling the sound card, because it generated a ton of interrupts per second. i
<LjL> wonder how do i even *check* how many interrupts are generated
<ConstyXIV> killermach_: dont know what to tell you
<borisyeltsin> if I want to know what ports my computer is listening on, how would I find that out?
<Kyral> netstat -tap
<JosefK> LjL: I haven't a clue about the interrupts :/ the system eventually hung without the 'noapic nolapic'
<Kyral> borisyeltsin: netstat -tap
<borisyeltsin> thanks kyral
<LjL> JosefK: hm, cursory look suggests it's only relevant on multi-processors or multi-cores, is that right? also, do you have any clue what *disadvantages* using noapic/nolapic and friends actually creates? everywhere's saying "if you have problems, use noapic". but what do you actually *lose*?
<LjL> JosefK: here it hangs much sooner than later, without noapic. like, just after starting init ;)
<christiane> Hello. I just installed xserver-xgl and compiz. How do I start it on Kubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell christiane about xgl | christiane, see the private message from Ubotu
<killermach_> ConstyXIV: I found avifile-divx-plugin in synaptic that was not installed, doing that now
<JosefK> LjL: afaik you just revert to the older style of interrupt handling
<borisyeltsin> so if I want to start something remotely that pops up in the running x11 window how would I do that?
<JosefK> LjL: which, really, is just a speed thing too
<JosefK> LjL: at least by the time it reaches you :)
<christiane> LjL: Thank you.
<LjL> hm, speed... though apparently using the new style can create speed problems quite as well =)
<LjL> bah, i just wish i didn't have to use this option. it makes booting from live CDs and such so much more cumbersome
<JosefK> LjL: true, hardware becoming obsolete eventually saved me :)
<killermach_> ConstyXIV: well thanks for the input, I still have no joy, but have to work on it later.. thanks again
* Rob-West 's dad is getting better
<JosefK> congrats Rob-West
<LjL> JosefK: my APIC-supporting hardware became 'obsolete' some weeks ago due to a bang in the power supply. so i had to change it for a 'less obsolete' one that a friend of mine had given me since he'd found it in his trash =)
<JosefK> hehe, I guess I'm less economical with my hardware, if it can't sit in another room and run a database or something it's gone
<LjL> i wonder how even could i work on my previous K6 350... i can barely use Konqueror on some sites with this Celeron 1400. or 1700, or whatever it is
<Chousuke> as you move to faster systems, your standards get stricter.
<LjL> well i'm quite economical, even the non-trash hardware was stuff that i got for about 120, motherboard and CPU... still, it was faster than this
<LjL> Chousuke: i'm not sure it's really just that. on sites such as wikipedia, and others, the browser can become unresponsive for like 5 seconds, and it does it often. if this were on my K6 350, i would basically be sitting and looking at a frozen Konqueror all the time, and i don't think that's what i used to do...
<LjL> i think it's more likely that sites have started to use CSS in more creative ways, and browsers are not quite optimized for that - since this seems to happen more on sites that use stylesheets and stylesheet-based positioning heavily
<LjL> though it's really just a guess
<Chousuke> hmm, I suppose
<Theory> and that lovely thing which is flash of course
<JosefK> true, anyways, goodnight ^^
<Chousuke> that's a foul word.
<Chousuke> watch your language!
<LjL> ah well i don't even have flash installed, so that's not the sort of sites i visit
<segfault2k> hi
<segfault2k> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<LjL> i'm really mostly on wikis, google groups, forums etc
<segfault2k> what package i need to install?
<LjL> segfault2k: x-window-system-dev
<LjL> no sorry
<segfault2k> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete x-window-system-dev
<LjL> xorg-dev, on edgy
<segfault2k> lemme check
<segfault2k> thanks
<segfault2k> !!
<segfault2k> :D
<segfault2k> thanks
<LjL> you're welcome
<Yuma> Good night everyone.
<hopflash> Hallo zusammen! Hat jemand eine Idee, warum in meinem kPowersave Men nicht die Mglichkeit ist, die CPU Frequenz anders zu takten, obwohl meine CPU das kann?
<hopflash> oh, sorry, wrong channel
<ConstyXIV> hopflash: ubuntu-de
<ConstyXIV> kubuntu-de
<hopflash> yes, thx...I was unalert
<Minataku> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Chocolate_Covered_SQL.aspx
* moparisthebest is away: I'm away
<manchicken> LMAO
<Minataku> manchicken: Number two is just a hilarious bad coincidence
<Minataku> XD
<manchicken> yup
<manchicken> SQL was nice
<blakadirka> i'm a freaking idiot, i'm trying to install firefox.  I tar zxvf the file, and then i try ./firefox but get error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<blakadirka> any help on why i'm an idiot?
<manchicken> First, why are you trying to install firefox from a tarball?
<blakadirka> who knows
<blakadirka> what should I be doing?
<manchicken> Use adept to install it.
<segfault2k> why adept
<segfault2k> sudo apt-get install firefox
<segfault2k> :)
<manchicken> Because adept is a great program for installing programs.. particularly for people who aren't comfortable with command-line interfaces.
<manchicken> Adept uses apt, so it is essentially the same result.
<manchicken> Adept gives people a better view of what they're installing, and helps manage updates.
<blakadirka> gotcha
<larson9999> if you just have one package you want to install, adept isn't worth the hassle imho
<_morka> adept is kde synaptic?
<HymnToLife> more or less
<HymnToLife> it's a package management app for KDE
<HymnToLife> there are others, like KPackage
<bjraz> kubuntu 6.10 comes with vim-common, and vim-tiny when I look in adept
<HymnToLife> bjraz, to have vim-full you need to enable !universe
<bjraz> !universe | bjraz
<ubotu> bjraz: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bjraz> okay
<bjraz> thank you, I'll add that to my repositoryies
<dope> how can i limit a user's privelages
<dope> what is lpadmin
<MukiEX> Azureus's "open file" option doesn't work.
<MukiEX> Is there a fix for this?
<elyon> Could someone help me fix LimeWire (or offer a comparable alternative)?  I have LimeWire installed, but when I run it, it just crashes right away... no messages.
<Minataku> MukiEX: You'd probably get farther asking them
<bjraz> I'm useing aptitude how do I find the new vim-full there?
<HymnToLife> bjraz, if you added universe, just do         sudo apt-get install vim-full
<bjraz> okay
<HymnToLife> MukiEX, KDE has KTorrent, which is one of the best I know, did you give it a try ?
<bjraz> E: Package vim-full has no installation candidate
<HymnToLife> bjraz, if you haven't already, run          sudo apt-get update
<bjraz> I'm not used to working with the command like entirely yet
<bjraz> *bash
<bjraz> I've been a user of windows for a long time, now I'm slowly trying to change over to linux
<morka123> tragic
<elyon> bjraz: Congrats...
<morka123> im curious
<morka123> what is the attrition rate of linux noobs
<raf> somebody knows is there a MSN client that supports off-line messages?
<ConstyXIV> raf: tried amsn?
<bjraz> thank you, I can't get rid of windows, there is an MMORPG for windows that I like to play.
<raf> ConstyXIV: no, but I'm going to...
<flaccid> does the msn protocol actually support offline messages yet?
<morka123> raf: msn8
<ConstyXIV> bjraz: which mmo?
<bjraz> this is off topic, but, Guild Wars
<ConstyXIV> bjraz: i dont think wine does it
<bjraz> I thhink that cedga does?
<bjraz> but, that costs money
<raf> ConstyXIV: aMsn appears to work very fine
<ConstyXIV> bjraz: not if you build from cvs
<raf> ConstyXIV: thanks
<raf> morka123: is msn8 for linux?
<morka123> no
<bjraz> I know, there cvs is hard to find on there page, they really want you to buy it
<morka123> or is it msn live..
<morka123> i think its called msn live now
<raf> morka123: good joke
<ConstyXIV> bjraz: google winex cvs
<morka123> why?
<morka123> its true, raf
<morka123> msn live supports offline messages:)
<elyon> Could someone help me fix LimeWire (or offer a comparable alternative)?  I have LimeWire installed, but when I run it, it just crashes right away... no messages.
<ConstyXIV> morka123: it's now windows live messenger
<ConstyXIV> elyon: mldonkey
<raf> morka123: yes, but I don't want to install Winbugs nor any Microsoft software
<ConstyXIV> elyon: bit different, but rocks
<flaccid> msn sux badly. live sux even more. ms are so unoriginal its ridic
<morka123> raf: then i guess you chose not to use msn offline messages
<flaccid> i guess you have to wait for open developers of an multi-im to support the offline messages. might take a while to rev engineer
<ConstyXIV> i just use jabber through gmail, and aim for legacy reasons
<morka123> kubuntu_noob: ur in ottawa?
<elyon> ConstyXIV: Where can I get that?
<raf> morka123: yes, you guess is right :D
<ConstyXIV> elyon: sudo apt-get install mldonkey-server kmldonkey
<kubuntu_noob> it is true i am in ottawa
<morka123> i c
<raf> morka123: thanks
<morka123> np
<ConstyXIV> bjraz: gw sorta works in wine
<morka123> what i find interesting, raf
<morka123> you dont want to use any ms stuff...yet you want to use their proprietary protocols :0
<kubuntu_noob> morka123: why the question?
<raf> someone stops that bill gates' son, please!
<kubuntu_noob> can any help solve my kaffeine crashing woes?
<ConstyXIV> kubuntu_noob: what's making it crash?
<kubuntu_noob> i don't know...i'll load a file (streaming radio for ex.) and continue browsing the internet and it will just crash??
<ConstyXIV> kubuntu_noob: try loading the same files in amarok
<JRH3K5> I've got an Atheros 5005G wireless, and, for some reason, it doesn't like WPA-PSK under Kubuntu :(
<ConstyXIV> JRH3K5: what are you using for your networking?
<ConstyXIV> JRH3K5: software, i mean?
<JRH3K5> The built-in "Wireless Assistant Wireless LAN Manager" that comes with Kubuntu
<elyon> ConstyXIV: Wow... the search function in mldonkey absolutely sucks!
<JRH3K5> Would you recommend something else?
<ConstyXIV> JRH3K5: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-kde
<ConstyXIV> elyon: using kmldonkey or the web interface?
<elyon> kmldonkey
<elyon> ConstyXIV: If I use a complex search, it finds hundreds of things that have nothing to do with the search terms.  If I do an MP3 search, it finds nothing lol
<ConstyXIV> elyon: all ive ever done is dump things into the keyword box
<ConstyXIV> elyon: always works for me
<elyon> ConstyXIV: lol now searching for the Artist there found it... but not when doing an mp3 search... interesting lol
<ConstyXIV> elyon: you also may want to go into settings -> configure mldonkey -> networks, and enable all your favorite protocols
<kubuntu_noob> should i be letting kubuntu autodetect my audio device or is one of the specified options better?
<yonkeltron> is there an easy way to setup xen?
<ConstyXIV> kubuntu_noob: auto
<kubuntu_noob> thanks. i really appreciate all the help. this is making it much easier to transition from winblows!
<elyon> ConstyXIV: Does it usually take a long time to download mp3s?  It's been "looking" for over 5 minutes now.
<kubuntu_noob> is there a way to make sure only the proccess in use are running?
<ConstyXIV> elyon: ed2k is like that
<elyon> ah
<ConstyXIV> elyon: did you enable gnutella?
<yonkeltron> kubuntu_noob: do you really want that?
<ConstyXIV> elyon: thats what limewire uses
<elyon> ConstyXIV: Yes... do I need to restart for those to be available?
<ConstyXIV> no, i dont think so
<yonkeltron> gnutella is a really neat protocol
<kubuntu_noob> i just want my system to be running as clean as possible
<ConstyXIV> elyon: pay attention the icons next to your results, or just disable donkey
<yonkeltron> kubuntu_noob: you are running linux....it should be just fine
<kubuntu_noob> great thanks!
<yonkeltron> kubuntu_noob: fresh install?
<JRH3K5> <ConstyXIV> JRH3K5: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-kde << Thank you, that did it
<ConstyXIV> JRH3K5: youre welcome, and you may want a less cryptic handle :)
<JRH3K5> Its cryptic nature helps to ensure its uniqueness when registering. :)
<elyon> ConstyXIV: Okay, so I've disabled Donkey, but it's still finding a TON from the Donkey network.
<premier_> hello
<ConstyXIV> elyon: it doesnt really hurt that much (coming from a donkey fan), but you could go to servers and disconnect all the donkey servers
<ohyesyoucan11> does anyone record their phone conversations?
<ConstyXIV> ohyesyoucan11: why are you asking?
<DaSkreech> Hello
<ohyesyoucan11> oh my dad's a jerk and I want to show my psychologist lol
<DaSkreech> Does anyone listen to the BBC Online?
<ConstyXIV> ohyesyoucan11: i would watch state laws on that
<ohyesyoucan11> yeah, I would need to announce... this call is being recorded whenever I made a call or got one prolly.
<ohyesyoucan11> I wonder if I even have phone inputs and outputs on this computer, I'm too lazy lol.
<ConstyXIV> it's called a modem
<ohyesyoucan11> I just did 4 hours of math.
<ohyesyoucan11> so...
<ohyesyoucan11> I have a surfboard modem, I just don't know if there might be something else back there, its a custom build.
<DaSkreech> Hi BluesKaj
<ohyesyoucan11> I want a phone with an mp3 recorder and a lie detector build in ***drools
<K-Ryan> with a lie detector? o.O
<DaSkreech> Hi K-Ryan
<ohyesyoucan11> yeah that'd be kick ass.
<BluesKaj> hi DaSkreech , whaaat's up ?
<K-Ryan> Hi DaSkreech
<K-Ryan> Hello to everyone else as well =P
<ohyesyoucan11> hello :)
<BluesKaj> hi K-Ryan
<DaSkreech> ohyesyoucan11: get the Greenphone from Trolltech
<ohyesyoucan11> :-/
<K-Ryan> It actually has a lie detector!?
<ohyesyoucan11> There used to be a phone with a built in lie detector at the Sharper Image.
<ohyesyoucan11> I think they can even evaluate how you type nowadays.
<yonkeltron> yep
<K-Ryan> if by evaluate you mean detect common mistakes and timing
<K-Ryan> then yes
<ohyesyoucan11> it's pretty easy to fool a lie detector, but most people don't know that.
<K-Ryan> i know its easy, but dont know how
* K-Ryan shrugs
<DaSkreech> Yeah but it's much harder if you don't know the person on the otherside has a lie detector
<DaSkreech> Argh Kaffiene is great but it needs key strokes damnit
<judgen> Anyone here speak german?
<ConstyXIV> DaSkreech: global shortcuts
<K-Ryan> !de judgen
<judgen> mine is a bit rusty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de judgen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ConstyXIV> judgen: kubuntu-de
<K-Ryan> oops
<DaSkreech> ConstyXIV: Don't want Global :)
<K-Ryan> !de | judgen
<ubotu> judgen: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ohyesyoucan11> DaSkreech, good call, although that might be illegal. ?
<DaSkreech> ConstyXIV: Settings -> Shortcuts works
<DaSkreech> Just doesn't have a lot defined
<ConstyXIV> DaSkreech: guess what you do then?
<DaSkreech> ohyesyoucan11: For most parts as long as one party knows about it it's ok
<K-Ryan> Has anyone setup Fglrx before?
<ohyesyoucan11> righton.  I'll look up the law after I find the DIY or whatever :)
<DaSkreech> ConstyXIV: Go through all of them and setup my own I know
<ConstyXIV> right
<DaSkreech> Just don't know why a media player who's only purpose is to play media doesn't have a shortcut key for play
<ohyesyoucan11> they have a hand held lie detector for like 199... supposed to be pretty acurate, just for like conversation. it almost looks like an ipod.
<ConstyXIV> ohyesyoucan11: try to stay on-topic in here...
<bjraz> true the google search will show you were in Sourceforge you would fine winx, but there is no repository there
<bjraz> *where
<DaSkreech> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ConstyXIV> bjraz: according to winehq, guildwars works
<bjraz> okay, thank you
<morka123> at whooping 3fps!
<ConstyXIV> bjraz: http://ting.homeunix.org/cvs_wine/GetWineX.html
<K-Ryan> Has anyone setup Fglrx before?
<DaSkreech> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> I need to know the command to open up the config thing for it
<K-Ryan> Not that page, thanks though
<MamanN> has anyone use automatix?
<DaSkreech> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<K-Ryan> lol
<K-Ryan> That can't be good.
<bjraz> can it be run from a windows native partiaion?
<ConstyXIV> bjraz: can what be run from a windows partition?
<ohyesyoucan11> ConstyXIV... K, I mean it would be great if I could do it with Kubuntu, but I've never succesfully completed any hardware modification like that... so I was wondering about doing it KDE.
<bjraz> windows programs
<bjraz> with wine
<ConstyXIV> ohyesyoucan11: ive never really handled modems in linux
<ConstyXIV> bjraz: yeah
<ConstyXIV> ohyesyoucan11: phone line modems, that is
<MamanN> o ya, so how to get software that listed in automatix that can savely installed
<ohyesyoucan11> I bet if I had one, I could do it.
<ohyesyoucan11> (a phone modem)
<DaSkreech> MamanN: The hard way or the easy way?
<MamanN> easy way
<DaSkreech> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<MamanN> DaSKkreech: Im a ewbie
<DaSkreech> That is the newbie way
<bjraz> I can't run wine, cause I can only access ntfs with root
<codyt> not a ewbie
<MamanN> sory newbie, so i need the easiest but save :)
<K-Ryan> MammanN the best way is to do it the normal way
<K-Ryan> Click the install icon on the desktop
<K-Ryan> I'll walk you through it
<DaSkreech> MamanN: Safest way is the "hard way"
<MamanN> but some of the software arent listed on the ubuntu repo
<K-Ryan> Hrmm?
<DaSkreech> MamanN: Which software?
<DaSkreech> Hi shinigami
<K-Ryan> Are you trying to install from the Live CD?
<MamanN> just like swiftfox
<shinigami> hi..i just upgraded from dapper to edgy.. when i boot up, it doesn't go into the kde itself...i have to press ctrl-alt-f7..what's wrong?
<shinigami> Hi DaSkreech hehe..edgy
<soulrider> hi
<DaSkreech> Hey soulrider
<makuseru> what are some programs for recording audio in kubuntu
<soulrider> hey DaSkreech
<bjraz> oh! I need to make my ntfs partission Writable, duh!
<soulrider> makuseru: check under multimedia, there is a program there
<DaSkreech> makuseru: What level of recoding are you talking about?
<makuseru> im just looking to an alternative to audacity
<DaSkreech> Umm Audacity is pretty damn good :)
<bjraz> I can't make my ntfs partission writeable, I'll be on later, I need to go to dinner.
<makuseru> i dont like it
<benois> i currently have kde 3.5.2 installed, from the original dapper repo and i want to test kde 3.5.5 from the kde-update repo. but will i be able to easily downgrade back to 3.5.5 after the test, and how (if i will)?
<soulrider> benois: you mean downgrade to 3.5.2 ?
<K-Ryan> Umm, when typing "bash ./ati-driver-installer.8.33.run --buildpkg Kubuntu/edgy" it tells me no such file or firectory
<MamanN> DaSKreech: Swiftfox
<K-Ryan> I'm trying to follow the steps in here...
<benois> soulrider: yes, back to 3.5.2
<K-Ryan> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> for the ATI stuff
<K-Ryan> Can someone help?
<soulrider> benois: im not sure, but why would you wanna downgrade ?
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Maybe there is no file :)
<DaSkreech> MamanN: What about it?
<K-Ryan> I downloaded it though DaSkreech
<soulrider> K-Ryan: sorry, i have an nvidia card
<benois> soulrider: i am testing some incompatible versions of some apps, and i will have to go back and forth a few times (upgrade / downgrade kde)
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: and you are in the same folder you downloaded it to?
<K-Ryan> Uhh, tried that, let me try again
<MamanN> can i get it from official repo?
<benois> soulrider: anyway, is it possible, theoretically?
<DaSkreech> Is'mt swiftfox an extenstion?
<soulrider> i see benois, i really dont know how to do it, i but i remember Hawkwind helped me to downgrade once
<K-Ryan> Yeah I have it there
<soulrider> benois: i downgraded once, the guide was in Hawkwind's forum, let me try and find the link
<DaSkreech> and you are in the same folder in the Konsole?
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<benois> soulrider: oh, thank you, i am waiting
<K-Ryan> I think it's because I have to put in the version of the file
<shinigami> what are the scripts that linux use after booting up? something like autoexec.bat in windows, rc.local in linux?
<K-Ryan> 8.33.6
<shinigami> !rc
<ubotu> rc: an implementation of the AT&T Plan 9 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-3 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 184 kB
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: is it executable?
<K-Ryan> .run
<MamanN> I see this browserSwiftFox is stable enought in my pc, it design for more specific processor
<K-Ryan> This line doesn't seem right
<K-Ryan> "/ati-driver-installer.8.33.6.run --buildpkg Kubuntu/edgy"
<K-Ryan> The 8.33.6 part is the version
<K-Ryan> How should I put that in the line?
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Tab is your friend
<K-Ryan> by the way its /ati.......
<DaSkreech> type ./ati<tab>
* K-Ryan whistles.
<soulrider> benois: http://linuxfordummies.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=4fvkh6ncfmujmt0lflge4hf7c5&topic=609.0
<DaSkreech> MamanN: What is swiftfox? isn't it an extension I'm almost sure
<soulrider> thats for kde 3.5.3 though
<benois> soulrider: thanks a lot
<soulrider> but i think you might be able to adapt it
<benois> soulrider: right
<MamanN> SwiftFox is a browser another version of FireFox i think
<levi__> can someone help me set up pidentd
<DaSkreech> MamanN: can you give me a link?
<DaSkreech> levi__: What's pidentd?
<levi__> its a ident program
<MamanN> here is http://getswiftfox.com/debian.htm
<levi__> so i can back put an ident before @24.XX.XX.XX
<DaSkreech> !info pidendt
<ubotu> Package pidendt does not exist in any distro I know
<sampan> !info pidentd
<ubotu> pidentd: TCP/IP IDENT protocol server with DES support. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.19.ds1-1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 140 kB
<codyt> woo, I may have got freespire to r un on my other box that hates linux.
<levi__> Can you help daskreech?
<shadowhywind> anyone around that can help me with my ssh problems, trying to connect to the server behind a router
<DaSkreech> levi__: sudo apt-get install pidendt should install it
<DaSkreech> levi__: sudo apt-get install pidentd should install it
<levi__> how do i set it up
<levi__> that is what i dont know
<levi__> i installed it
<DaSkreech> Oh... umm
<K-Ryan> Hey, while typing the "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" it says "cannot access archive:" "Erros encountered: *.deb"
<DaSkreech> try man pidentd
<K-Ryan> *Errors
<K-Ryan> What did I do wrong now?
<levi__> No manual entry for pidentd
<levi__> ?
<MamanN> on automatix2 the package select automaticly by checking our processor
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: What are you trying to install?
<K-Ryan> Fglrx
<K-Ryan> The steps that you even linked me to, aren't working
<DaSkreech> MamanN: what processor do yo uhave?
<levi__> DaSkreech, no man for pident
<levi__> DaSkreech, no man for pidentd
<DaSkreech> levi__: How did you install it?
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Ok tell me what you have done so far
<K-Ryan> sudo apttude blah blah blah
<K-Ryan> disable composite extension
<K-Ryan> blacklist old fglrx module
<K-Ryan> "next"
<MamanN> Pentium 4 2.4Ghz but I need to install on many pc in may office so i want it anoutmaticly selected
<K-Ryan> and now im on sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<levi__> can you help with using adept
<levi__> sorry
<levi__> i used adept
<DaSkreech> MamanN: Your office runs Ubuntu? :)
<K-Ryan> levi__ adept manager?
<K-Ryan> Or Add/Remove programs?
<DaSkreech> levi__: ok in adept do a search for pidentd then click details
<K-Ryan> DaSkreech more effective and cheaper than Vista =P
<levi__> ok
<DaSkreech> In details you should see installed files
<MamanN> I have various Processor here, Not All but I plan too move 50% of my office pc will usu ubuntu
<DaSkreech> tell me which one you see in a bin folder
<MamanN> I have various Processor here, Not All but I plan too move 50% of my office pc will use ubuntu
<K-Ryan> MammanN What are the other half going to use?
<DaSkreech> MamanN: First Very cool :) Second I guess Easyubuntu is your ticket then
<MamanN> K-Ryan : not sure
<K-Ryan> Just curious
<levi__> i just need help setting it up
<K-Ryan> Konsole is mocking me
<MamanN> What difference between ubuntu and edubuntu? its same i thing (not sure)
<sampan> levi__  here's a ubuntu community how-to for pidentd setup .. but it's for Ubuntu and 6.06 -- so there MAY be differences with Kubuntu and 6.10: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-227857.html
<K-Ryan> I made a spelling mistake and it said "fglrx-kernal, what is fglrx-kernal?"
<Rob-West> rumour has said it that bigs is a bold monkey fucker and a hacker!!!
<levi__> thanks
<MamanN> its edubuntu better than ubuntu for my office need?
<sampan> levi__ sure, i hope it works ... if it does, can you tell me?  i've thought about setting up pidentd too, just never got around to it
<MamanN> is edubuntu better than ubuntu for my office need?
<K-Ryan> edubuntu is for schools i heard
<soulrider> MamanN: i think kubuntu is probably allright
<K-Ryan> Alright I doubt I set Fglrx up right, but I'm restarting just to see if i did
<MamanN> I ve see Kubuntu too, may be Kubuntu easier to adapt our staff
<soulrider> theres a patch for openm office youre gonna need though
<soulrider> it fixes a crrash
<MamanN> they are migrate from Msft, so I need the closest look and feel
<soulrider> open office looks just like the microshyte stuff
<Ashex> should i be worried that when i type sudo, it doesn't prompt for a password?
<spitwise> nope
<spitwise> it stays for 15minutes
<Ashex> lemme elaborate
<spitwise> mkay
<Ashex> should i be worried that when i type sudo, it never prompts for a password?
<spitwise> lemme elaborate
<spitwise> nope
<judgen> is the picmca bus limited to 10mbit?
<spitwise> heh
<spitwise> not even the very first time?
<Ashex> that's what I'm saying, i haven't had to enter it at all
<Ashex> I opened up another screen just to check
<Ashex> it doesn't prompt me
<spitwise> sudo <app name>  ?
<spitwise> sudo  <command>  ?
<MamanN> 50 % mean 100 pc, is there easiest way to install rapidly?
<Ashex> yeah
<Ashex> doesn't prompt
<beg1689> why dont i have g++?
<makuseru> !flash 9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<beg1689> but i have gcc
<judgen> Ashex have you enable the root account in kubuntu?
<makuseru> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spitwise> Ashex: got me stumped
<beg1689> flash 9 is avaliable straight from abode now too
<makuseru> is it?
<makuseru> ?>*
<Ashex> judgen, yes. I enabled it awhile back, but this is recent
<beg1689> yea its finally out
<shadowhywind> and it works for me at least, hehe
<beg1689> works pretty good here
<Ashex> although, i should probably disable it and just use sudo -i
<judgen> Ashex exvuse me for asking, but what was the problem? I came in late into the discussion
<beg1689> ok, back to my stupid question, wheres g++
<shadowhywind> i haven't been able to break it yet. so thats always a good thing, hehe
<beg1689> what package
<Ashex> judgen, sudo never prompts me for a password
<DaSkreech> !language | Rob-West
<ubotu> Rob-West: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ashex> judgen, and that includes the first time i enter it
<judgen> if you have enabled the root account it never does
<MamanN> DaSKreech: 50% mean 100 pc, are there easy way to installit rapidly
<judgen> because youre logged in as root
<spitwise> Ashex: read this url: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20724.html
<spitwise> or that.
<bobleny> Hey, can some one help me fix my LAMP?
<Rob-West> sorry
<Rob-West> i wont swear
<judgen> bobleny did it broke?
<K-Ryan> Good news + Bad news
<K-Ryan> Fglrx works
<bobleny> It first has to work before it can "broke"
<K-Ryan> I got about 1/3FPS in a game.
<K-Ryan> Where did I go wrong!?
<judgen> K-Ryan do a fglrxinfo in the terminal
<K-Ryan> yeah?
<judgen> what does it say? MESA or ATI
<judgen> on renderer
<shadowhywind> anyone around that can help me with my ssh issue?
<K-Ryan> Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x TCL
<K-Ryan> under OpenGL renderer string:
<bobleny> I followed the LAMP guid from the ubuntu site, but I cant get it to work. When I go to localhost I get nothing.
<Ashex> judgen, i'm not logged in as root though..
<K-Ryan> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)
<judgen> K-Ryan could you post your /var/log/X11/xorg.log to the pastebin and ill have a look
<levi__> sampan do you know how to create a specific ident?
<DaSkreech> beg1689: did you install b-e ?
<judgen> K-Ryan there is your problem btw
<K-Ryan> Where?
<judgen> its using mesa and not fglrx renderer
<judgen> but i cant know why untill i see your log
<sampan> levi__  nope, i haven't ever set up an identd server.  i just found the guide since i've thought about doing so.  sorry :/
<judgen> paste it to the pastebin
<judgen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> !anyone | shadowhywind
<ubotu> shadowhywind: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ashex>  spitwise, thanks for the link, that explains it :)
<spitwise> cool :)
<shadowhywind> daskreech i allready did ask my question
<K-Ryan> My xorg.log seems to be empty
<levi__> its ok
<DaSkreech> I didn't see it :-(
<K-Ryan> i should be typing "sudo kate /var/log/X11/xorg.log" right?
<wolfwalker> I'm trying to access the internet with my Kubuntu computer.
<shadowhywind> in anycase i am having issues with my ssh stuff, behind a router
<judgen> K-Ryan use tab to name complete
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: kdesu kate etc etc
<wolfwalker> It won't recognize the ethernet cable
<wolfwalker> So I tried running the usb setup cd
<wolfwalker> I can run it in wine
<shadowhywind> if i type 192.yada.stuf, it works but when i try to connect using the true ip it doesn't connect. And i have opened the port in the router
<DaSkreech> shadowhywind: Did you set up a forward in the router?
<judgen> oh it might be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log tough
<wolfwalker> Question: If I run my internet connection in wine, will Kubuntu be able to even get to the internet through the wine layer?
<shadowhywind> yup, i actraully put it in DMZ, so all the ports are fully open, or at least should be opened
<bobleny> Don't forget about me...
<K-Ryan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2114/
<wolfwalker> Anybody?
<shadowhywind> any ideas daskreech
<judgen> K-Ryan have you enabled dri and disabled composite in your xorg.conf?
<DaSkreech> bobleny: g++?
<K-Ryan> umm, im pretty sure i did that
<bobleny> DaSkreech, huh?
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: do you have an IP address?
<spitwise> bobleny: have you started apache?
<DaSkreech> bobleny: What was your question?
<wolfwalker> Do I before I connect to the internet? No.
<judgen> K-Ryan can you post your xorg.conf too so i can have a look?
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: how do you connect?
<wolfwalker> I don't understand the question DaSkreech. I'm a linux newb
<wolfwalker> Oh, right now?
<wolfwalker> I'm on my Winblows computer
<K-Ryan> Hold on one second, I'm changing my sync rate because I didn't have that right
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: how does it connect to the internet?
<bobleny> Yes, I have started apache
<wolfwalker> ethernet cable, if you're referring to the hardware
<K-Ryan> hrmm, no it was right
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: DSL?
<wolfwalker> Phone line to DSL modem to ethernet cable to computer
<judgen> K-Ryan im almost 100% sure that you havent enabled dri and disabled composite, since it tries to load aiglx
<K-Ryan> judgen where is xorg.conf?
* spitwise needs a reboot
<mefisto> need help!!!!!
<mefisto> again XD
<K-Ryan> mefisto what did i tell you?
<K-Ryan> Tell us the problem =P
<judgen> K-Ryan its in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mefisto> k-ryan! nice to see you ^^
<mefisto> my problem is
<mefisto> I installed firefox via Adept, but it installed firefox 1.5
<mefisto> now, how can i update to firefox 2.0.1 via apt-get?
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: do you have a network icon in the status tray?
<judgen> mefisto just install 2.0 via adept and it will replace the 1.5 install
<wolfwalker> DaSkreech: worst part is I've asked around, no internet providers give support for Linux of any kind
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: Yeah a lot of them are jerks
<K-Ryan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2116/
<mefisto> judgen: what if it doesn't appears in adept?
<wolfwalker> Oh, you want my ip address right now? I can get that from whatismyip.com
<judgen> wolfwalker but hp, ibm and sun gives support for linux
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: good thing we ae here eh? :)
<K-Ryan> wolfwalker it is www.whatismyipaddress.com
<wolfwalker> Well it works either way
<K-Ryan> oh =)
<wolfwalker> whatismyip.com does the same thing
<bobleny> I followed this guide to install apache, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<wolfwalker> hp, ibm and sun are not available in this area
<wolfwalker> Or if they are, I haven't found them yet
<K-Ryan> judgen find anything i did wrong?
<judgen> btw K-Ryan have you rebooted the computer since you disabled composite?
<K-Ryan> I think so...
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: How are you with DOS? :)
<K-Ryan> I disabled that last night
<K-Ryan> and restarted a few times
<wolfwalker> HP is Hewlett Packard, right?
<judgen> ok..
<wolfwalker> And IBM
<judgen> then its the gl-lib
<wolfwalker> What is sun?
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: I take it you have one machine?
<K-Ryan> Java company I think
<judgen> K-Ryan gimme a sec and ill search for it for you
<wolfwalker> DaSkreech: I can use the computer to run my music programs......... that's about all I know
<K-Ryan> Thanks judgen
<wolfwalker> DaSkreech: No, this Windoze machine is running only M$. It is the family computer. I have two mainframes upstairs, a Windows and a Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I'm picking that up :) that's fine
<wolfwalker> And they are all small enough that I don't want to dual-boot
<wolfwalker> So if I install the USB drivers for my modem in Wine, will Kubuntu be able to access the internet connection through the wine app layer?
<shadowhywind> what is the linux text-based internet browsers name?
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: Where is the Kubuntu machine??
<wolfwalker> Upstairs. I have to port it down to connect
<codyt> I don't think windows drivers work on linux at all, do they?
<mefisto> ~____~
<wolfwalker> They do in wine
<judgen> K-Ryan do a "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri"
<sampan> shadowhywind there's several i think: links2 w3m and lynx
<shadowhywind> thanks
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: That's the one that can't connect?
<wolfwalker> I have another question, but I'll let this one get by first
<wolfwalker> Yes, the Linux computer
<xenophile7x7> is wine available through the multiverse repo, or do i need to d/l it elsewhere?
<wolfwalker> It won't recognize the ethernet connection, so I'm running the usb drivers in wine.
<K-Ryan> Okay judgen now what?
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wolfwalker> Will Kubuntu be able to reach through the wine layer to get to the internet?
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: USB ethernet?
<wolfwalker> No, USB instead of ethernet
<wolfwalker> This modem has both connection options
<DaSkreech> Ahhhhhhhhh
* DaSkreech runs out in the street screaming
<K-Ryan> fglrxinfo still says Mesa
<zeekstarr> can anybody tell me how to speed up torrents in ktorrent
<DaSkreech> and you can't get ethernet working?
<wolfwalker> Nope
<codyt> modem = ?
<judgen> K-Ryan now you link the libgl.so.1 to your fglrx dir
<K-Ryan> ?
<K-Ryan> command?
<K-Ryan> zeekstarr: hope
<K-Ryan> torrents depend on other people sharing it
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: What happens?
<wolfwalker> So I'm trying to install the usb drivers for the modem from the supplied cd. They run in wine, because the installer is an .exe file.
<DaSkreech> what modem?
<zeekstarr> http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/73686
<wolfwalker> That's what I want to know. If I install the drivers in wine, will Kubuntu be able to read the usb drivers for the modem and reach the internet through the wine app layer?
<zeekstarr> this lead me to believe that I could alter something, but I have no idea
<codyt> Wine will close when the .exe file returns, though.
<judgen> K-Ryan first you locate where the libgl.so.1.2 is
<codyt> I don't see how wine could possibly allow the drivers to function, though.
<judgen> you can use kdes search
<K-Ryan> zeekstarr that could be it, or there may only  be a few people providing it
<K-Ryan> judgen how?
<wolfwalker> So, what are these internet providers who support Linux and are they in West TN?
<zeekstarr> I think something is wrong, because even when there are 100 + seeders/leechers I'm lucky to bring down 5ks on cable
<K-Ryan> Then check that forum
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: What modem is it?
<wolfwalker> Utopia
<zeekstarr> their all windows users
<wolfwalker> Whoops
<judgen> K-Ryan just look in /usr/lib/dri is there a file there called libgl.so.1.2
<wolfwalker> Netopia
<wolfwalker> zeekstarr: lol
<wolfwalker> Probably
<codyt> Netopia what?
<DaSkreech> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<bobleny> My turn yet?
<K-Ryan> judgen no libgl.so.1.2
<wolfwalker> Dialup? Heaven forbid! lol
<codyt> hey, don't make fun of me.
<judgen> K-Ryan no libgl at all?
<wolfwalker> judgen, what are these internet providers you rattled off, and are any of them in West TN?
<judgen> wolfwalker they are not isps they are the worlds largest computermakers
<wolfwalker> If they support linux, I'm their best customer as of yesterday
<xenophile7x7> does linux have a command equivalent to the windows 'tree'
<wolfwalker> Yeah, I knew that. I was asking about internet providers, and I thought you meant they had internet service too
<K-Ryan> atiogl_a_dri, ffb_dri, fglrx_dri, i810_dri, i915_dri, i965_dri, mach64_dri, mga_dri, r128_dri, r200_dri, r300_dri, radeon_dri, s3v, savage, sis, tdfx, trident, unichrome
<K-Ryan> I stopped putting dri because they all have it...
<wolfwalker> Sorry, my misunderstanding
<NightBird> I'm having problems getting audio to work.  What is a good resource to help me figure out how to fix it?
<codyt> wolfwalker, your modem is a Netopia what?
<DaSkreech> codyt: You know about this stuff?
<wolfwalker> Um........... that's all I know. My provider (such as it is) is Centurytel, the modem is a Netopia modem
<codyt> was gonna look up the modem specifically on google.com/linux
<K-Ryan> sorry judgen but i've got to go, ill be on tomorrow if you wanna continue helping me =)
<K-Ryan> most of the day too so, catch you guys on the flip side
<judgen> K-Ryan do you havea libgl file in your /usr/lib/fglrx/ folder?
<wolfwalker> It says Cayman 3300 series on the bottom, if that helps
<K-Ryan> i will check really quick =)
<judgen> K-Ryan this will take max one more minute
<K-Ryan> yes
<judgen> good
<K-Ryan> put it where?
<makuseru> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> or do what with it?
<makuseru> where can i download open gl 2
<codyt> well, Netopia drivers will likely vary between the different models.  You should be able to find model information somewhere on the modem.
<codyt> not necessarily.. but usually.
<wolfwalker> It says Cayman 3300 series on the bottom, if that helps
<judgen> K-Ryan do a "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/fglrx/libgl.so.1.2 /usr/lib/dri" Then "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/fglrx/libgl.so.1.2 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri" then youre done
<K-Ryan> makuseru check the card manufacturer for linux drivers, if you have an nvidia or ati you may need fglrx
<judgen> K-Ryan you might have to reboot though. Im not sure
<makuseru> K-Ryan: i have ATI but i dont use fglrx, card to old
<K-Ryan> i think so but i gotta go
<K-Ryan> cya, dont know then makuseru, good luck
<judgen> oh and dont forget the slashes after the dri folders
<judgen> K-Ryan important
<K-Ryan> after?
<judgen> K-Ryan do a "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/fglrx/libgl.so.1.2 /usr/lib/dri/" Then "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/fglrx/libgl.so.1.2 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/" then youre done
<judgen> thats the way it should look =)
<judgen> then a quick reboot, and you should have accellerated fglrx
<codyt> wolfwalker, look into this -> http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/modems.shtml
<K-Ryan> ln:creating symbolic link blah blah blah no such file or directory
<manchicken> fglrx is quite destablizing.
<judgen> what is the name of your libgfile?
<K-Ryan> about to get in trouble =), sorry
<K-Ryan> tomorrow
<judgen> np
<DaSkreech> :-)
<judgen> i dont mind, hell have to find someone else tomorrow though, then im going to be drunk as a pulp
<judgen> =)
<codyt> wish I could say that.
<judgen> gonna gat myself a barrel of gin and watch red dwarf
<codyt> Been sober for weeks
<judgen> ive been sober for over two days
<wolfwalker> That lets me out then
<wolfwalker> Mine is a 3300 model :/
<judgen> wolfwalker ok now, what was your problem? I was helping k-ryan and didnt pay much attention?
<codyt> You said series.
<codyt> which would mean 33xx
<wolfwalker> Oh yea
<codyt> So, the driver *could* work.
<wolfwalker> yeah*
<DaSkreech> :-)
<codyt> not sure that it *will* but it could.
<DaSkreech> MamanN: how are you?
<wolfwalker> Wow, that was small
<wolfwalker> So what do I do with it now?
<jarn_> When I run something that opens a window from the command line, I get this error: "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169".
<wolfwalker> I mean, as soon as I take it up to my Linux computer
<judgen> btw if anyone is interested, i played Guild Wars successfully in 12 hours in linux using the fglrx drivers
<judgen> no crashes or bugs afaik
<wolfwalker> Guild Wars is supposed to rock, I hear
<codyt> was it a tar file?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<wolfwalker> Yup
<wolfwalker> .tar.gz
<jarn_> wolfwalker: It does rock.
<wolfwalker> Nope
<jarn_> wolfwalker: I <3 it.
<wolfwalker> .tar.bz2
<judgen> wolfwalker hasent worked in cedega since build 16000 or so, now cedega 5.29 has come out we can play again! =)
<codyt> wolfwalker, know how to uncompress it?
<judgen> And now we can play on ATI cards too as ATI shaped up and made better drivers
<wolfwalker> I wouldn't know, but I do know the joy of getting a long-lost game back :)
<wolfwalker> cody, nope
<judgen> tar -zxvf or use the app ark
<wolfwalker> Nor how to use what I get when I do
<wolfwalker> But I know where the command prompt is, and I can copy and paste to notepad whatever you tell me to do.
<codyt> After you uncompress it, it will probably have installation instructions in a file called INSTALL
<wolfwalker> Is there an uncompress command on right click?
<codyt> what judgen said is how to uncompress it.
<codyt> It might have Ark options in the menu.
<codyt> "extract to," or something like that.
<wolfwalker> 10/4
<wolfwalker> And thank you very much
<judgen> anyone got a voodoo 5 pci thay wanna sell?
<wolfwalker> Maybe *sniff* maybe there will be a Kubuntu internet connection for me someday
* wolfwalker starts playing a violin
<wolfwalker> Okay, now I'm creeping myself out
<wolfwalker> Bye
* judgen eats a defensless terrier puppu
<judgen> puppy
* wolfwalker wonders if he can buy a puppu in a regular pet shop
<wolfwalker> Sounds like one of those pokemon things
<codyt> nah, gotta go to special puppu shops.
<wolfwalker> Ah
<wolfwalker> No interest
<wolfwalker> And they don't have those out here in the backwoods of Tennessee, USA
<wolfwalker> I'm guessing shipping would be harsh for something as big as a puppu
<judgen> LOL i got a error in kde saying "you windows installation is unstable and my be infected by a virus, install pcdoctor to fix this problem" (it was a konqueror popup) hahahahaha
<wolfwalker> Okay, that's enough from me. I think I need some sleep.
<wolfwalker> Actually, I have to agree with that
<codyt> hahaha
<wolfwalker> Heard about the Windows Vista "Upgrade now" thing?
<judgen> i need some food, alsost breakfast
<judgen> wolfwalker nope
<wolfwalker> Seems ALL FOUR VERSIONS of Vista are embedded in the program
<judgen> wolfwalker oh, so very legal =P
<wolfwalker> And you can upgrade instantly at any time by paying out the nose and getting the keycode
<judgen> yeah, the dvds =)
<wolfwalker> So yeah, it takes up lots and lots of filespace
<judgen> vista sucks my hairy *ahem* head
<codyt> eh, I'm not going to waste my time with vista.
<DaSkreech> wolfwalker: used linux before?
<wolfwalker> No, the keycode. All four versions are installed, you just have to pay to activate them
<wolfwalker> lol
<wolfwalker> Nope, Kubuntu is my first
<judgen> 20gb is vista RC2 default and uses 2gb ram if it is available
<wolfwalker> But I like it, I like it!
<wolfwalker> If only I can net connect
<codyt> wolfwalker, that's good.
<wolfwalker> k3b doth verily rock mightily
<wolfwalker> imo
<judgen> wolfwalker you cant?
<codyt> wolfwalker: that'll be the tricky part.
<wolfwalker> And I have audacity!!!
<judgen> wolfwalker adsl modem?
<wolfwalker> The only thing I might have missed from Windoze would be Audacity music editor
<codyt> yeah.
<wolfwalker> Gotta go
<judgen> didnt think people actually used dialup anymore
<wolfwalker> Thanks for the driver link
<judgen> audacity works in linux
<judgen> btw
<codyt> judgen, some of us don't have an option.
<wolfwalker> I shall return with more annoying newbie questions
<wolfwalker> Yes, audacity works in Linux
<wolfwalker> Very well, in fact
<wolfwalker> Ugly as homemade sin, but works very well
<wolfwalker> Night y'all, and thanks
<DaSkreech> Night
<codyt> Aside from  satellite ( > $500 for the initial fee) Dialup is all we can get here.
<codyt> No cable, no dsl.
<judgen> you can use the windows version too if you want, you can run most windows programs that does not use shell32.dll in linux through wine
<DaSkreech> MamanN: Still awake?
<judgen> codyt holy crap! thats BAD
<judgen> codyt where?
<DaSkreech> damn it Ubuntu needs an #ubuntu-games
<judgen> south africa?
<DaSkreech> or at least a team
<DaSkreech> Antartica
<judgen> DaSkreech no way!
<codyt> My house, I live in an odd place.
<codyt> The rest of the town can get cable and DSL
<judgen> aaah
<DaSkreech> judgen: Which?
<DaSkreech> #ubuntu-games or antartica?
<judgen> DaSkreech i dont think there are many people living in antarctica
<codyt> well, we might be able to get DSL here, but it's through the phone company, and they're bad about screwing us over.
<judgen> DaSkreech maybe about 50 or so
<DaSkreech> Quite a lot actually
<DaSkreech> that's enough to run Net :)
<codyt> The bills will suddenly jump up to crazy  amounts, and to have DSL we'd have to have it on auto-withdrawl from the bank.
<judgen> DaSkreech true, the worlds smallest coutry has internet connection, and its in the middle of the pacific ocean, and has 57inhabitants =)
<judgen> only 12hours a day or so but still
<judgen> satelite and lan =)
<DaSkreech> hi BluesKaj
<judgen> never met anyone from pitkern islands though online
<DaSkreech> SO anyone listens to BBC online?
<judgen> or in real life for that matter either
<DaSkreech> judgen: If they have ICQ it's pretty easy
<DaSkreech> You can search by country
<codyt> oh, speaking of  games, (can't get  cedega yet), know of any good Linux games?
<BluesKaj> I watch BBC world , does that count ?
<codyt> stupid  cedega_time trial failed upon install and doesn't work at all.
<judgen> DaSkreech hahaha i think they have their own country code even though they are only online 12 hours and have 57 inhabitants =)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Online?
<BluesKaj> no satellire dish here in Canada
<judgen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitcairn_Islands
<judgen> nice map here
<BluesKaj> satellite
<judgen> oh my fault, the nation is 67 people =)
<judgen> and their internet pld is .pn
<xenophile7x7> is WINE available from a repo? and is there a linux equivalent of the 'tree' command?
<BluesKaj> yeah, all related going back 250 yrs
<DaSkreech> !pn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Stupid bot :-)
<NightBird> where can I get help for getting audio to work in my laptop? lspci lists the audio device as "ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 437b (rev 01)"
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: Did you read the URL posted earlier?
<judgen> they should have choosen .pwn i would get one directly
<DaSkreech> NightBird: Which laptop?
<xenophile7x7> it didnt work
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: What didn't work?
<NightBird> DaSkreech: an Acer aspire 3050
<xenophile7x7> the URL
<judgen> xenophile7x7 get wine and use tree from there?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<DaSkreech> NightBird: try the first Link
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xenophile7x7> judgen, that would work. was just curious if there was a linux equivalent
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: Works fine for me
<NightBird> DaSkreech: nothing for the 3050..
<DaSkreech> !worksforme | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<judgen> xenophile7x7 to get latest wine add this line to your sources.list deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<judgen> then apt-get wine
<xenophile7x7> thanks judgen.
<judgen> xenophile7x7 i never used tree in windows (nor do i use windows commandline as it gets me frustrated)
<xenophile7x7> skreech, keeps tellin me its an invalid url
<xenophile7x7> ive tried clicking it, and typing it
<xenophile7x7> judgen: i used xtree in windows, instead of just the command. it was mainly usefull in tracking files for my fileserver. i had alot, particular e-books
<xenophile7x7> lol, the site comes up if i refresh it, but if i click or type the link, it gives me an error
<judgen> xenophile7x7oh btw the tree command is an unix command ported to windows
<xenophile7x7> really?
<xenophile7x7> i didnt know that...
<xenophile7x7> alright, thanks for the help skreech and judgen. much appreciated
<matthew0507> hi, is there a way to write to ntfs partition on kubuntu? i can read from but can not write to ntfs partition :(
<judgen> http://www.icewalkers.com/download/tree/456/dls/
<judgen> matthew0507 yes install ntfs-3g and edit your fstab
<judgen> matthew0507 then it works
<matthew0507> thanks, and i guess ntfs-3g can be found in adept?
<judgen> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<judgen> yes
<matthew0507> cheers :)
<judgen> matthew0507 use the appropriate ling above =)
<BluesKaj> ntfs-3g works quite well in my experience
<MamanN> DaSreech: sory I have to leave IRC, hope all of us can chat other time
<judgen> mine as well, but i dont have any ntfs partitions anymore
<DaSkreech> MamanN: Sure
<judgen> I have three computers running here next to me, one 2xOpteron 275 (dualcore) with BeOS, a 1ghz intel mobile laptop with kubuntu and one 1ghz P3 with windows 2K
<[BTF] Chm0d> i gots a problem hehe everytime i reboot i have to reinstall nvidia driver any suggestions?
<[BTF] Chm0d> this is a fresh install
<judgen> [BTF] Chm0d first change your nickname to somethink i can name complete, then ill ask you the foloowup question does the files disappear or just the configs gets lost?
<DaSkreech> judgen: Haiku?
<judgen> DaSkreech i run BeOS and Haiku (dualboot)
<DaSkreech> Hows haiku?
<chm0d> i dunno if any files get lost it installs just fine its just everytime i reboot i have to install it again
<judgen> its neat DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hi nikkiana :)
<soulrider> judgen: link for haiku ?
<BluesKaj> what's haiku besides japanese poetry
<dutta> hi guys can someone tell me what does a ATI driver do? I am a n00b :(
<judgen> haiku-os.org
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a way to tell konqueror to sort filenames with numbers in them as numbers rather than strings?
<chm0d> dutta is the drivers for you video card
<judgen> dutta it makes your graphics card show pictures and moving images =P
<DaSkreech> dutta: If it's for a video card it enables Fancy graphics
<Daisuke_Ido> dutta: in THEORY, it provides 3d acceleration for your video card, makes it work how it should.
<dutta> well, I have Radeon Xpress 200 VC
<dutta> will it work for me?
<Daisuke_Ido> in practice, ATI drivers tend to be less than friendly in linux (in my experience)
<judgen> dutta afaik, no 3d accel in fglrx for ou then
<DaSkreech> NightBird: Which version of Kubuntu?
<chm0d> any suggestions on my reinstall of vid drivers judgen?
<judgen> Daisuke_Ido i dont agree, all intel and XGI drivers are maybe even more friendly in linux than in windows
<klees> is setting wallpapers through Firefox allowed in KDE???
<NightBird> DaSkreech: 6.10 was what I installed from
<judgen> chm0d paste your xorg.conf to pastebin and ill have a look
<judgen> !pastebin
<Daisuke_Ido> judgen: just had a lot of issues with ati in linux (but this was with a radeon 9550, so...)
<chm0d> k
<soulrider> is beos based on linux ?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: nope
<judgen> soulrider no
<soulrider> some dues just made it from scratch ?
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Nope Pure coding philospohical goodness
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm loving my gf 7600 though
<judgen> soulriderits based on BeOS and BeOS only, its posixcompatible though
<DaSkreech> Yup
<jarn_> When I run something that opens a window from the command line, I get this error: "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169".
<soulrider> oh my
<soulrider> so, linux software wont work
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Just to let you know I read that as Girlfriend
<judgen> soulrider not unless you port then.
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<soulrider> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, i upgraded to the girlfriend 7600 model
<judgen> soulrider but there are pretty much software out there, ive been using BeOS/Haiku for many years and i have all i need. Except Flash9 ofcourse
<chm0d> judgen: http://pastebin.ca/321154
<flaccid> baddevice > jarn_
<klees> I'm not able to set wallpapers through Firefox...  is this ok?
<chm0d> im assuming everything is going to be ok right now I have 3d acceleration
<klees> I don't get an option when right-clicking images
<jarn_> flaccid: How do I fix it?
<jarn_> flaccid: Everything still works, it just comes up with an error. Then everything still works.
<DaSkreech> judgen: BeOS was sooo the killer OS 6 years ago
<DaSkreech> I'm glad it's GPL now
<judgen> DaSkreech well beos isnt
<Daisuke_Ido> BeOS went gpl?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<flaccid> did you read the link ubotu sent you, jarn_?
<judgen> BeOS is still closed source
<judgen> Haiku is under BSD/MIT
<jarn_> flaccid: I didn't get one.
<DaSkreech> Haiku is close enough for me :)
<judgen> chm0d it looked good
* NightBird found some tips for getting audio working with the same device and revision number from google...
<jarn_> flaccid: ubotu didn't send me a link.
<flaccid> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<flaccid> there you go
<judgen> chm0d paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<chm0d> k
<jarn_> flaccid: Thanks!
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> its non-harmful, but you can revove it
<judgen> Daisuke_Ido BeOS is now developed by Magnussoft in germany, and is working with haiku but they dont give the sources to haiku. So haiku is brand new
<flaccid> remove
<DaSkreech> Sort of Like LInux and UNIX
* DaSkreech wink winks
<Daisuke_Ido> intriguing
<jarn_> flaccid: Is this only for you get an error with device 168? Because my error lists the device as 169.
<soulrider> i think im gonna stay with kubuntu
<soulrider> i lvoe kubuntu soooo much
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: it's excellent
<judgen> soulrider good choise
<soulrider> yup
<chm0d> judgen: http://pastebin.ca/321156
<soulrider> linux is a lot easier than i though
<soulrider> i would like to try OS X one day
<DaSkreech> NightBird: Can I get the URL?
<judgen> soulrider i cant stand windows, all that searching for an app on the internet. Only to get infested by viruses and malware when i install
<judgen> repos are the best
<soulrider> judgen: yeah!
<NightBird> DaSkreech:
<NightBird> http://speeves.unt.edu/newindex/?p=211
<NightBird> woops... hit enter too soon.. >_>
<codyt> I kinda prefer Gentoo's "emerge"
<soulrider> codyt: doens tit just download the source ?
<codyt> Yeah.
<judgen> chm0d you have reinstalled the nvidia driver now, havent you? I wanted to see what it looks like after it stops working
<codyt> But it actually works.
<soulrider> yeah
<flaccid> jarn_: that is the line number. your xorg.conf is different.
<soulrider> its cool that it downloads the source
* NightBird likes it when things work
<soulrider> but maybe you dont have tie to compile
<jarn_> flaccid: Ah, thanks.
<chm0d> k lemme reboot that wont be a problem :)
<chm0d> brb
<codyt> Adept lists packages, but  won't install a portion of them.
<musya> what can i use to unpack .rar files in kubuntu
<judgen> codyt emerge is an repo too
<codyt> I know.
<codyt> I was saying I prefer it to Adept / apt
<codyt> 'cause I've never had any issues with it.
<codyt> the last 3 or 4 packages I've tried to get with Adept wouldn't install.
<codyt> Because of dependencies that aren't there.
<judgen> musya do a "sudo apt-get install ark unrar unace bzip2 unlha"
<musya> judgen: unrar has no installation candidate.
<codyt> and, it  doesn't track the things that I do install by source, so even if I find the dependencies elsewhere, it still won't install
<codyt> and I have to do it all by hand anyways.
<DaSkreech> codyt: Which apps?
<judgen> musya you havent added the universe and multiverse then
<codyt> The one I remember was the dvd ripper, but there were a couple of others that did the same
<codyt> judgen, I did
<codyt> *but*
<codyt> that failed too.
<codyt> when I apt-get update, it has gzip errors.
<judgen> codyt i was saying to musya
<BluesKaj> jugden , what kind of files sytem does one partition for to mount haiku ?
<codyt> oh
<codyt> sry.
<codyt> gzip errors specifically for the universe and multiverse.
<judgen> BlueDevil to boot it you need obfs or bfs but you can mount anything
<judgen> BlueDevil btw haiku is only 40mb or so and uses extremly little ram. So you wont need a large partition
<chm0d> i know my problem now judgen
<judgen> and boots on my rin in 3sec
<judgen> nice
<chm0d> nvidia kernel is 7184 and drivers are 9746
<klees> to those that don't know the official Flash 9 for Linux is out
<judgen> i know
<chm0d> now question is how do i get nvidia kernel 9746
<klees> http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<DaSkreech> codyt: That would probably explain it
<DaSkreech> judgen: I think you mean BluesKaj
<judgen> chm0d get the correct version then =)
<judgen> DaSkreech yeah, damn namecompletion =P
<judgen> haha
<judgen> i always only type the first two letters then <tab>
<chm0d> guess ill look for
<chm0d> it
<DaSkreech> codyt: Might want to fix that
<codyt> Yeah.
<codyt> is there a psx emulator listed in your apt-cache?
<NightBird> ....
<NightBird> my laptop doesn't like to hybernate either..
<DaSkreech> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<chm0d> judgen quick question ive found the nvidia kernel i need but its i386 and my pc is 686 is that ok?
<danielches> hi
<DaSkreech> Hello
<danielches> i need some help with adept
<DaSkreech> Speak :)
<NightBird> DaSkreech: does hibernate not come installed by default?
<danielches> it tells me that another process is using the packaging system
<DaSkreech> I dunno :)
<DaSkreech> danielches: do you have apt-get or aptitude working?
<danielches> not sure?
<danielches> adept used to work
<DaSkreech> danielches: were you installing something from the command line?
<danielches> no
<danielches> however
<DaSkreech> Did you close it before it was finished with something?
<mtv> i am having problems saving in cups web interface.  It prompts me for a password but will not accept the admin password or user password
<DaSkreech>  or did it crash?
<danielches> yeah
<danielches> i closed it when it was installing java
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix | danielches. This should help
<ubotu> danielches. This should help: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<danielches> thx
<danielches> so, now it should run fine?
<DaSkreech> tell me if it doesn't
<DaSkreech> Hi nalioth
<danielches> :)
<danielches> it works :)
<danielches> thanks a heap
<DaSkreech> Sure :)
<mtv> is there a problem using http://localhost:631 for kubuntu?
<NightBird> hm... invalid dep_range_val when trying to start up ALSA
<[BTF] Chm0d> well i installed the 9746 driver but 7184 still remains???
<judgen> im gonna get a pizza brb
<NightBird> o_O
<NightBird> apparently surround was muted..
<NightBird> and... well... kaffeine is playing music now..
<DaSkreech> yay :)
<DaSkreech> NightBird: reboot one more time to check
<NightBird> no kidding
<NightBird> also, question: how do I disable the jumping between different screens when the mouse moves against the edges of the screen?
<codyt> Have multiple monitors, or do you mean virtual desktops?
<NightBird> er.. virtual desktops
<eddy__> hello everybody hear
<NightBird> hi eddy__
* NightBird starts up kaffeine once again to see if it works still..
<codyt> hm.
<codyt> now I can't find it..
<DaSkreech> codyt: Hmm?
<DaSkreech> NightBird: What do you mean?
<codyt> he's looking for the option to disable switching of desktops when the mouse cursor touches the edges of the screen.
<Dr_willis> NightBird,  you using the normal kde? or beryl? i cant recall ever seeing that feature in kde.
<NightBird> kde...
<Dr_willis> codyt,  i cant find it either.. cant rember ever seeing it.
<codyt> I know I have.
<codyt> 'cause I tried it, and it annoyed me.
<codyt> so I turned it off.
<Dr_willis> Multiple Dekstop - control panel has a check box for the 'wheel' to change desktops.
<codyt> that's different.
<codyt> that annoys me too, though.
<Dr_willis> I perfer it. :)
<Dr_willis> actually i perfer it to change desktops while i am dragging a window also
<Dr_willis> but cant recall seeing that under KDE either.
<_morphius> So, i'm trying to set up my computer as a router, I have dhcp3-server installed and am serving IPs, I donloaded IP tables and finally I am using firehol to try to set up a firewall and share internet between multiple computers and interfaces (one of the interfaces services a quasi-dmz). I have it set to the most basic configuration, using the example script, but I can't seem to get any sort of traffic through. Is there something I
<_morphius> may have missed?
<Dr_willis> Found it...
<Dr_willis> its under Window Behiavor
<Dr_willis> 'advanced tab'
<Dr_willis> 'active desktop borders'
<codyt> yeah.
<NightBird> ok
<NightBird> thanks
<Dr_willis> it pays to explore Every little tab and button under the settings stuff. :)
<codyt> messes with the ability to raise my panel when I move my mouse to the bottom left corner.
<Hirvinen> _morphius: I have found Firestarter to be an excellent way to setup a simple firewall and NAT.
<codyt> Yeah.
<codyt> I just didn't recognize it when I did see it.
<_morphius> Tried it. Used it for a while actually. Won't handle multiple interfaces
<Hirvinen> _morphius: It's GUI oriented and therefore has GUI library dependencies, but can be used by editing it's configuration files.
<Hirvinen> _morphius: More than two interfaces?
<_morphius> 3
<DaSkreech> codyt: Why does the apt-get update not work
<_morphius> One WAN, one LAN one WLAN
<_morphius> I'll look into the config for firestarter. Maybe it's more robust than the gui...
<Hirvinen> It doesn't seem that way.
<codyt> DaSkreech, it has a gzip error with universe and multiverse
<DaSkreech> codyt: delete the gzips and reupdate
* genii sips a black coffee
<eddy__> como instalo el driver de video VIA Unichrome IGP PRO
<eddy__> en  kubuntu 6.06
<Hirvinen> _morphius: Maybe you should just get your hands dirty with guidance from http://lartc.org/
<FreddyM> !es | eddy__
<ubotu> eddy__: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Hirvinen> !es eddy__
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<DaSkreech> !es | eddy__
<Hirvinen> Haha.
<eddy__> ok muchas gracias
<FreddyM> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<FreddyM> wt heck
<DaSkreech> !botslap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FreddyM> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<genii> !botsnack
<genii> :)
<DaSkreech> Don't give it a snack!!
<genii> DaSkreech Why, you think we are encouraging ubotu?
<DaSkreech> Yeah it never does stuff I tell it to
<DaSkreech> If you can snack it you should be able to slap it as well
<genii> Perhaps !botsnooze or so :)
* Dr_willis snuggles ubotu 
<elyon> Could someone please tell me where to find the Konversation script directory?
<genii> Perhaps somewhere like /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<genii> or alternately ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<elyon> genii: Thank you.
<genii> where ~ = home directory
<genii> Has anyone know about getting X10 remote driver for ATI cards going? Seems not to see it on my 6.10 box
<danielches> i am having trouble with java upgrade, in adept
<danielches> its stuck on 0% install
<danielches> and whow details shows a license agreement
<danielches> which needs to be ok'ed, but how do i?
<DaSkreech> danielches: Hmm probably should have mentioned that
<DaSkreech> Kill adept and do the adept crash fix again
<DaSkreech> in the command line type sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<genii> Is adept crashing on java install? this is the third or fourth time I've heard of this particular prob
<genii> !x10mms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x10mms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> It doesn't crash
<DaSkreech>  It needs some package to accept the license agreement
<genii> Oh, some pre-requisite or so
<DaSkreech> Otherwise you can't accept it so you are stuck
<codyt> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<codyt> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Sources
<codyt>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<munky08> hello chan
<codyt> same with universe.
<genii> likely a bz2 archive or so
<Murchadh> genii, run the install from a shell. kdesu adept and then you can accept the licence in this window!
<munky08> k
<jason10> hello there
<coreymon77> wow, that was an odd one
<DaSkreech> How can it be?
<coreymon77> i turn on my computer yesterday
<coreymon77> and all my konversation settings have been erased!
<coreymon77> completely out of the blue!
<danielches> so
<danielches> i run
<danielches> "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" in a shell?
<danielches> and i should be able to accept the licence thing?
<genii> Murchadh No worries, I have actually installed the CVS version of JRE from source. Just pondering on the oddities of Adept ubsystem
<flaccid> whats the problem, danielches?
<danielches> i had adept stuffing up, with java install
<DaSkreech> danielches: yes
<danielches> upgrade thing
<flaccid> it probably can't handle the interact curses for the licence agreement
<danielches> yes, as in do that in console?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> sorry to intervine :)
<manchicken> If you're installing java, use it in command-line.
<flaccid> i'm just bored at work
<danielches> np
<manchicken> Adept has a known issue with that particular package.
<danielches> ???
<danielches> got an error
<manchicken> What error?
<danielches> "
<danielches> Errors were encountered while processing:
<danielches>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<danielches>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<danielches> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<danielches> "
<danielches> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<danielches>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<danielches> ***
<danielches> try again?
<danielches> ?
<DaSkreech> sure
<danielches> i get same error again
<soulrider> what you using to install it?
<soulrider> apt-get or adept ?
<soulrider> nevermind, just scrolled up
<Kr4t05> Why won't Amarok play mp3s, regardless of the fact that I have libxine-extracodecs installed? It worked for about 5 months and then quit.
<soulrider> Kr4t05: reinstall ?
<Kr4t05> soulrider: Repeatedly
<Kr4t05> --purge, too
<soulrider> purge it and amarok
<soulrider> and install?
<Murchadh> danielches, Could try deleting /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_all.deb, and running sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre again!
<soulrider> use aptitude, not apt-get
<Kr4t05> soulrider: Yes.
<soulrider> eww, Kr4t05, no idea then
<Tm_T> soulrider: Why not apt-get?
<soulrider> aptitude handles better some stuff
<soulrider> like dependencies
<Tm_T> soulrider: Sure, you can say "You might like to try aptitude" but noo there
<Tm_T> 's no way you command others to give up apt-get.
<soulrider> huh ?
<soulrider> im not commanding anyone anything
<soulrider> im just saying
<soulrider> that sometimes aptitude works better
<Tm_T> soulrider: Heh, you say that now, first you said directly "use aptitude, not apt-get"
<soulrider> yeah... whatever
<Tm_T> But carry on, ignore me, I'm just an old fart. ;)
<genii> Yes, adept seems to choke on some packages that give no issue to aptitude or cli apt-get  or so on
<Tm_T> soulrider: Just overreacting, sorry.
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<soulrider> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jason10> would somebody mind answering a question about upgrading?
<Tm_T> No if you don't ask the question. ;)
<Tm_T> jason10: So, problem is?
<jason10> well
<jason10> i have 20 gigs on my laptop for ubuntu
<jason10> and i seem to have filled the thing
<jason10> but i really dont have much on here by way of my own media etc
<jason10> and ive gotten rid of a lot of the programs ive installed..
<Tm_T> jason10: Hmm, does "sudo apt-get clean" help at all?
<jason10> im wondering if i have a lot of backup stuff every time my os upgrades?
<jason10> apt-get clean?
<jason10> whats that do?
<Tm_T> jason10: You have all packages you installed in cache, apt-get clean does wipe that cache away entirely, autoclean takes only old versions of packages etc etc.
<jason10> right on
<Tm_T> That can be easily gigs.
<jason10> gave me 200 megs
<jason10> good start
<Tm_T> :)
<jason10> i use package manager
<jason10> synaptic
<jason10> apt-get makes me nervous
<Tm_T> Heh, both works so use the one you find familiar with.
<jason10> right on
<jason10> another thing..
<jason10> when ubuntu updates
<jason10> sometimes my bootscreen adds new versions
<lamelma23> holak      tal
<intelikey> any clue what ' --> pppd: "[05[08] 05] [08] [05] [08] "  '  might mean ?
<jason10> now im up to like 5 different ubuntus on my bootloader screen
<Tm_T> jason10: While you're at it, check apt-get and aptitude manuals a bit, you might find some useful features you might need in time to time.
<soulrider> jason10: that means you have several kernels
<Tm_T> jason10: Hmm, that means you have new kernels, heh, you can remove some of them.
<Tm_T> jason10: That will free up a lot too.
<soulrider> its allways a good idea to keep an older kernel that you know works, but you can uninstall older kernels too
<jason10> yea.  so far ive stuck with synaptic because i dont know how to keep track of what all is installed / where everything installed to
<soulrider> jason10: thast what you should do
<jason10> there u go.  how do i find / remove old kernels?
<intelikey> <Tm_T> jason10: Hmm, that means you have new kernels, heh, you can remove some of them.  <<<  hehhe you can remove all of them...   >:] 
<soulrider> use synaptic/adept for GUI or apt-get/aptitude/dpkg for CLI
<soulrider> jason10: open adept or synaptic
<Tm_T> jason10: Take search in synaptic with "installed packages" selection and then take others than you currently use.
<jason10> for cli?
<Tm_T> intelikey: Really?
<soulrider> and look for the kernels you want to remove
<Tm_T> jason10: commandline
<soulrider> jason10: CLI = command line
<intelikey> Tm_T one could if one chose too
<Tm_T> intelikey: Thanks! ;)
<Tm_T> Breakfast etc. ->
<jason10> ah
<jason10> right on
<intelikey> Tm_T you do know that you need something to boot tho...
<jason10> linux-image?
<soulrider> jason10: what versions do you see?
<intelikey> !linux-image
<soulrider> 2.6..... ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jason10> linux-386
<jason10> linux-headers ...
<soulrider> jason10: just remove hte old ones
<jason10> 2.6.5-23
<jason10> 2.6.5-23-386
<intelikey> !linux-image-386
<jason10> 2.6.5-25-386
<jason10> 2.6.5-25
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jason10> 2.6.5-25
<jason10> 2.6.5-26
<soulrider> oh my
<soulrider> lots of kernels lol
<jason10> 2.6.5-27
<soulrider> just remove the old ones and keep the latest and thats it
<jason10> er
<jason10> 2.6.15.25
<jason10> and 26
<soulrider> jason10: you use dapper right ?
<soulrider> i dont think edgy got a single kernel upgrade =/
<jason10> yea
<jason10> still on dapper
<jason10> only have 300 megabytes free
<soulrider> oh
<jason10> havent tried upgrading yet
<soulrider> have you cleared your cache ?
<manchicken> Edgy is on 2.6.17
<jason10> apt-get clean ?
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> sudo aptitude clean
<jason10> yea
<soulrider> try it, maybe youll free up some space
<soulrider> im going to bed
<soulrider> see ya everyon
<jason10> could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<soulrider> oh
<intelikey> removing 3 kernels will free about 200m
<jason10> (11 resource temp unavail)
<soulrider> thast because synaptic is open
<jason10> good point
<soulrider> once youre sone uninstalling run the command
<soulrider> and it will clean
<soulrider> see ya later guys!
* soulrider waves goodbye
<jason10> gnight
<linux_galore> jason10: means an install broke, you basically have to flush the process
<jason10> i closed synaptic and it worked
<jason10> doesnt look like it freed up much space tho  = /
<jason10> but with this kernal thing..
<intelikey> any clue what ' --> pppd: "[05[08] 05] [08] [05] [08] "  '  might mean ?surely that's not ipv6 krap is it ?
<jason10> i need to keep the most recent one?
<linux_galore> jason10: aah your using two package processes, yeah you cant run apt with the package manager running
<dope> what is lpadmi
<dope> lpadmin
<linux_galore> !lpadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danielches> hi
<danielches> could i get some help with my java problem?
<intelikey> oh excuse me three kernels binarry only will only free about 70-90 meg
<jason10> yea
<intelikey> lp == the parallel port     admin == i think you know that one.
<jason10> is strange
<jason10> brb
<danielches> i am getting a new error with java:
<danielches> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of sun-java5-plugin:
<linux_galore> wtf lapdmin: lpadmin  configures  printer  and class queues provided by CUPS. It can        also be used to set the server default printer or class.
<danielches>  sun-java5-plugin depends on sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1); however:
<danielches>   Package sun-java5-bin is not installed.
<danielches> dpkg: error processing sun-java5-plugin (--configure):
<danielches>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<danielches> Errors were encountered while processing:
<danielches>  sun-java5-plugin
<linux_galore> dope: just use kprinter, allot simpler
<dope> ok kewl, what's the command to get swiftfox to run
<intelikey> !sun-java5-bin
<dope> i want to make it my default browser
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<linux_galore> dope: there is no default browser in Linux
<dope> NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<lupine_85> there is, to some extent
<purpleposeidon> how can I burn an iso under linux? k3b didn't work....
<lupine_85> dpkg -L swiftfox will give a list of all the files in that package
<lupine_85> purpleposeidon: define didn't work
<danielches> ubotu, is that for me?
<linux_galore> dope: you can set the "file associations" in konqueror to use the browser
<dope> eh, it's fine i guess
<intelikey> there is a default browser in *buntu   but not LINUX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is that for me? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<purpleposeidon> lupine_85: it got stuck on the second step
<linux_galore> dope: also many applications allow you to set the default browser
<lupine_85> verify?
<purpleposeidon> lupine_85: and now k3b won't open again
<intelikey> !yes
<linux_galore> intelikey: yeah but there isnt a global default meta tool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<purpleposeidon> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<crazy_bus> I really want to install this game but I'm not sure how to do it.  Does anyone know how? http://wargus.sourceforge.net/
<purpleposeidon> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<genii> I'm still partial to xcdroast
<intelikey> genii ^5
<linux_galore> crazy_bus: download the tar.gz  file then type  sudo apt-get install  kompile    then  type kompile  path/to/filename.tar.gz
* genii offers some coffee to intelikey
<danielches> so, could i get some help?
<linux_galore> danielches: if you dont ask we wont answer
<NightBird> finally... alsa is back up and working...
<danielches> i need help installing/upgrading java
* NightBird tries restarting
<intelikey> genii i'm not a java imbiber  but thanks for the offer
<genii> :)
<linux_galore> danielches: duh!, you can install the plugin without the java stuff first
<danielches> adept has a problem with the licence agreement, so i need to do it with konsole
<danielches> ?
<linux_galore> danielches: click on "details" button, you will see a question about the license
<danielches> in adept?
* intelikey ponders whether his dislike for coffee influnced his disdain for java....
<danielches> i tried before
<linux_galore> danielches: it wont install unless you "confirm" the license
<porks_> any1 from ukraine?
<danielches> how to i say ok to the licence?
<linux_galore> danielches: click on the details button in adept when you install the package or install via the command line
<purpleposeidon> danielches: the terminal inside of adept doesn't take input?
<linux_galore> purpleposeidon: does for me
* intelikey ponders whether his dislike for coffee 'influnced' his spelling...
* genii ponders myocardial influnctions
<purpleposeidon> well, "sudo apt-get install java_or_whatever_your_package_name_is" would work, I guess
<crazy_bus> I can't install kompile, becuase it needs kdesu
<genii> Whoever packages the java needs to simplify it or something
<linux_galore> danielches: ao open adept, click on the sunjava package, mark it for install then "when the package is installing"  click on the bottom left "details button, it will show a license that needs to be approved
<intelikey> genii don't.  it'll get you tickeled and you'll hemoridge from laughing so hard.
<shinigami> how to downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<genii> crazy_bus More likely desu is installed but you need to install kompile with kdesu apt-getinstall kompile   or similar
<genii> desu=kdesu
<linux_galore> genii: been done, its called kubextra  its a graphical no brainer optional packages installer
<linux_galore> shinigami: you dont
<linux_galore> genii: only works with dapper though
<genii> bleh
<shinigami> haha..
<shinigami> nvmind
<crazy_bus> genii, I did it that way but it still couldn't find kdesu
<genii> crazy_bus Well, try from a konsole then:   sudo apt-get install kdesu
<intelikey> shinigami clean install is about the best easiest safest onlyst way.
<linux_galore> crazy_bus: run  sudo  kompile  path/to/package.tar.gz
<crazy_bus> here is the installation instructions.  It uses build.sh
<crazy_bus> http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/wargus/trunk/wargus/README
<genii> linux_galore he seems to need kdesu as some pre-req apparently efore kompile will install
<linux_galore> crazy_bus: compile does all that
<linux_galore> genii: I've tried it with sudo, strange kompile in mandriva just opens straight up and only asks for the root password when it comes to installing the binaries
<genii> Maybe he is using gnome??
<genii> I thought kdesu was standard install stuff
<intelikey> it is for kde/kubuntu
<unix_infidel> is it part of kdebase?
<linux_galore> genii: could be, I think its because kubuntu is using a deprecated version of kompile, I noticed also you have to run kompile + filepath  in Kubuntu but not in Mandriva
<intelikey> no
<genii> intelikey Hence if he was using gnome as default, explains lack of kdesu
<unix_infidel> wb Hobbsee_
<intelikey> genii not really if either kde or kubuntu-desktop was installed kdesu should be there.
<Hobbsee> ty
<intelikey> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Hobbsee> what's the rpoblem?  kompile is out of date?
<genii> Yeunix_infidel I always figured it was part of kde-bas...I never had to install kdesu separately before
<genii> damn typos
<mena> hi friends is there aprogram wich allow me to listen to radio all over the world like realplayer
<crazy_bus> I'll just install with build.sh
<linux_galore> the idea behind kompile is it should just start up (no root password needed) then you can select a tarbal to be installed, it will then warn you that you need to "enter a root password" to complete the install then you click on ok and off it goes, when it reaches the "make install" stage it asks for the root password
<genii> crazy_bus you could just resort o command-line compile.So long as build-essential is there you normally just do something like ./configure  then make   or make install
<crazy_bus> This game has to get files of a data cd.  So it's probably best I use build.sh
<linux_galore> for some goofy reason the kompile package in Kubuntu doesnt work properly
<Hobbsee> linux_galore: clearly it's been written to be used as root
<linux_galore> it will compile etc and install the binaries but it has to be run under sudo
<intelikey> tar -xf filename.tar.gz ;cd filename ;./configure ;make ;sudo make install
<genii> intelikey :)
<linux_galore> Hobbsee: no, you dont need the root password to run it on my Mandriva machine, in fact it will happily stop before the "make install" stage if you want it to
<intelikey> can substitute && in place of ;   and if it errors out it will stop executing at the part that errored.
<Hobbsee> linux_galore: hrm
<mena> i went to the page from ubuntu about permision and i still cant do the commands right can some one hepl me ...to change the permisions for my partitions
<mena> help*
<intelikey> tar -xf packagename.tar.gz &&cd packagename &&./configure &&make &&sudo make install
<linux_galore> I have a feeling its to do with the fact that on Kubuntu the system folder are hidden but not on Mandriva
<linux_galore> Hobbsee: I have a feeling its to do with the fact that on Kubuntu the system folder are hidden but not on Mandriva
<jager> how come i don't have projectm visualizations in amarok, but i do in xmms?
<Hobbsee> linux_galore: didnt that get reverted?
<linux_galore> Hobbsee: only in feisty
<intelikey> linux_galore not likely.   they are not hidden to the console. only to konqueror
<genii> Will feisty release be an LTS version?
<Hobbsee> linux_galore: there was an application to backport that fix to edgy, too...
<intelikey> genii no
* Hobbsee isnt sure what happened to it
<Hobbsee> genii: nope
<jager> there are some visualizations - infinite is pretty cool - but no projectm
<kai_> wasup people
<linux_galore> intelikey: I dont know, all I know is kompile runs fine on Mandriva with 1 a file path in the command line 2. sudo/kdesu
<linux_galore> s/with/without/
<intelikey> linux_galore installing b-e now will test....
<linux_galore> intelikey: it should only ask for the root password when it comes to installing the binaries but not with kubuntu for some weird reason
<linux_galore> intelikey: just type  kompile  at the command line in kubuntu and it starts complaining straight away, not in fedora/mandriva/opensuse
<jason10> hello again  :)
<jason10> i found my problem and i have another noob question
<linux_galore> intelikey: it should "just run" and open a dialog that allows you to select either to setup the thing or to select a standard install that leads to a file dialog selector
<jason10> how do i delete things in kde ubuntu?
<linux_galore> jason10: depends what you want to delete
<jason10> anything
<jason10> turns out, when ive been deleting stuff (movies, music etc)
<linux_galore> jason10: same as windows
<jason10> its just been going to various /.trash folders
<jason10> and when i delete from one, it pops up in another one somewhere?
<linux_galore> jason10: right click move to trash  or hit the delete button
<intelikey> linux_galore runs but the fonts and the window size don't jive, part of the text is cut off. also it asks for a root passwd when needed.
<jason10> but its not actaully removing it and giving me space back
<mena> i went to the page from ubuntu about permision and i still cant do the commands right can some one hepl me ...to change the permisions for my partitions
<linux_galore> jason10: empty the trash
<makuseru> when i do "sudo apt-get --purge remove" on a program and then do " program --version" it still shows up, how can i stop that?
<intelikey> the window is not resizable so the font's problem is enough to say "don't recommend this app until it's fixed"
<jason10> i have home /.Trash and also .local/share/Trash..
<linux_galore> makuseru: ??sudo apt-get --purge remove  doesnt remove anything
<makuseru> linux_galore: i dont think it did if i can do --version and it still gives me a version for it
<intelikey> makuseru  you should see the text telling if it removed it or not.
<makuseru> it said it, but i dont understand why it still gives me a version if i removed it
<linux_galore> makuseru:   apt-get remove appname   "removes" the application
<intelikey> show me the version line ?
<jason10> home/jason10/.local/share/Trash/files/  i delete from there and it just moves itself right to the same place
<jason10> kinda funny
<jason10> how do i make it go away from real?
<makuseru> max@max:~$ beryl --version
<makuseru> beryl-core 0.1.5-svn
<intelikey> linux_galore the --purge will remove the configs too.
<linux_galore> jason10: dont you have a trash icon on the desktop ?
<jason10> no
<linux_galore> intelikey: yeah but has nothing to do with appname --version
<jason10> took me forever to figure out where it was...  i dont have a trash icon anywhere
<intelikey> makuseru  sudo apt-get --purge remove beryl-core  && beryl --version
<ki> Hi guys,  I am a fairly experienced user who doesn't use ubuntu and I have a friend who is knowledgible at  computers in general but VERY new to kubuntu and linux. He is having a bit of trouble installing his netgear wg311v3. So far, I've sent him the v1.1 windows driver files which I extracted from an .exe with cabextract and he is going to try ndiswrapper. Is this the right thing to do?
<jason10> not on desktop or panel
<linux_galore> jason10: open konqueror and type trash:/
<ki> He is currently on windows as he does not have internet on linux and I know very little about windows, also.
<jason10> ok.  thats some different stuff
<jason10> ooo
<linux_galore> jason10: to create a trash icon  right click on the desktop Create->Link to URL   call the URL  Trash and the path is trash:/
<jason10> that deleted for real
<phobiac> When I install a program with wine, it doesn't show up in the wine folder on Kmenu. How can I update it?
<ki> my friend is here, by the way. he is McGoogler.
<McGoogler> uhh..hello
<phobiac> Hello
<McGoogler> so as ki was saying I've been having a bit of difficulty with my netgear wg311v3
<jager> is anyone using amarok 1.4.4 with projectm?
<intelikey> ki  i would sujest first checking to see if linux supports that device,  if so modprobe the dirver   else ndiswrapper may be the answer  but i can't help with that.
<shinigami> hi guys how do i list the environment variables?
<phobiac> I'm using 1.4.4, no idea if I have projectm.
<chavo> shinigami, env
<jason10> thanks linux
<jason10> is it easy to add a trashcan to my desktop / panel?
<linux_galore> jason10: now to empty the trash its the same as on windows, right click Empty Trash
<jason10> or should i go look that up myself
<intelikey> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jason10> yeah, it lets me delete for real once i put stuff there
<linux_galore> jason10: to create a trash icon  right click on the desktop Create->Link to URL   call the URL  Trash and the path is trash:/
<shinigami> ok how do i change one of the variable ?
<intelikey> !wifi | McGoogler
<ubotu> McGoogler: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shinigami> eg: i wanna change the OLDPWD=/video0 to OLDPWD=/video1
<shinigami> how to change in env?
<ki> there you go, mcgoogler :)
<jager> phobiac:  do you use any of the visualizations?
<intelikey> shinigami export OLDPWD=/video1
<phobiac> jager: No
<ki> hey does anyone know how to send files in the irc that is built into opera?
<shinigami> OHH
<jager> rats
<intelikey> ki try /dcc send username filepath_and_name
<ki> thanks
<intelikey> ki i don't use opera so if that don't work....  ;/
<ki> argh.
<linux_galore> intelikey: you know opera is turning into crap when they make the same stupid mistakes as with Mozilla before they split Firefox off
<ki> opera owns, what are you talking about?
<jason10> your a genius.  thanks
<ki> faster rendering, built in mail and irc
<ki> much better than crappy firefox.
<ki> I even like konqueror better than firefox.
<ki> even lynx xD
<intelikey> as if "built in"  was a good thing... lo.
<jason10> just went from 300 mb free to 8gigs
<ki> built in is...it is convenient.
<linux_galore> ki: irc is a complex thing that should never be intergrated into a browser, its like integrating a toilet in a 4 door car because a human drives it, on the surface it seems good but in reality its stupid
<intelikey> ki  you say tomato i say tomahtoe  you say potat...
<ki> actually,I say tomahtoe too.
<ki> I'm not american xD
<linux_galore> ki: also Mozilla did the exact same thing just before "everyone stopped using it", that lead to "firefox"
<ki> well I find it useful. I mean most people browse the web, check their email and chat around the same time.
<ki> so they don't have toswitch.
<ki> plus opera has bittorrent support and can pause downloads.
<intelikey> well actually, if you want to be technical i don't say tomahtoe.    i say t'maters  but that's not the point.
<linux_galore> ki I do too, but I dont want my browser and email and irc to be all in one app that can crash and wipe them all out at the same time
<phobiac> If you ask me having so much running under one process sounds risky. How much CPU does Opera use?
<phobiac> Keep in mind I've never tried it out.
<linux_galore> ki: yeah. one problem, many torrent clients wont talk to opera because it wont abide the security flags on IP's
<ki> crash? never! not on bsd!
<linux_galore> ki: Opera reminds me of emacs, ie the Operating system looking for a kernel
<intelikey> but i browse in one tty irc in another and as for email  fetchmail gets it here the rest is a "take your pick" as to how you view it.
<ki> ah, well complain about operas features and be happy with mozillas lack of features!
<ki> lol I feel the same about emacs :P:P
<linux_galore> ki: also its not very "unix like" having everything wrapped up in a closed source "monolithic" app
<ki> spe + freeride is all I need :)
<mena> freinds i need ito change my partitions permisions ...
<ki> well emacs is unix, isn't it?
<intelikey> yes but we were talking tomatos not patatos
<mena> i saw the support page but i still cant add permisions to me
<phobiac> mena: Is a partition mounting under root that you want mounted by your user?
<linux_galore> ki: yeah but emacs isnt closed source or monolithic its modular
<intelikey> mena chmod
<mena> yes
<intelikey> !ntfs | mena
<ubotu> mena: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<phobiac> mena: You need to edit your fstab, I haven't done this in a little bit so let me look at mine real quick.
<ki> who cares? I have the choice of: slow, featureless or feature rich and fast.
<ki> I choose the latter.
<ki> long live opera
<mena> phobiac:okay
<mena> intelikey: they are ext3 but i dont have permisions i dont know why
<linux_galore> ki: the concept with Unix and application is "applications" should be modular like lego not great big whopping single processes that can turn your machine into sludge
<linux_galore> an*
<intelikey> ki is glad he got that off his chest....
<makuseru> where can i get a .deb for 0.2.0 beta?
<mena> intelikey: i had refromate them
<makuseru> or a .rpm
<makuseru> oops, wrong room
<phobiac> mena: Is the partition ntfs?
<phobiac> If so take a look at what intelikey had the bot bring up
<intelikey> mena i told you  chmod
<mena> intelikey: the problem i cant use it
<ki> why are you running kubuntu if you want unix like so much anyway? don't talk to me about unix like. I run bsd half of the time.
<mena> phobiac: no ext3
<linux_galore> ki Opera still has a shrinking market
<intelikey> mena sudo
<esc_ape> hello
<ki> KDE IS BLOODY MONOLITHIC! Look how huge it is, with its 101 apps.
<intelikey> mena why can't you use it ?
<mena> intelikey: i tryied without any reasons every time its set the permision to just root
<ki> (not that I don't  like kde, but xfce IS better ;))
<phobiac> mena: Hmm I think it's uid=youruserid
<esc_ape> <~ just finished a kde-core install
<esc_ape> very nice
<phobiac> Let me consult with google real quick
<|dan|> hello
<linux_galore> ki no kde isnt monolithic its modular, KDE describes the whole "workspace" not the pieces that can be changes swapped deleted at any time
<mena> phobiac: okay
<intelikey> phobiac that's not it.
<linux_galore> changed*
<intelikey> phobiac he said ext fs
<intelikey> mena chmod the thing
<|dan|> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<intelikey> mena where is it mounted ?
<esc_ape> kubuntu is kde. ubuntu is gnome.
<linux_galore> ki: remove the IRC component from opera, you cant can you, thats "monolithic"
<mena> intelikey: ?? on my hard disk
<ki> you have a point. Modular does have advantages. if I want to check my mail I go on thunderbird. But for the sake of convenience, opera is there when I'm already surfingthe web.
<phobiac> intelikey: He needs a partion to mount under his user when his computer starts, wouldn't chmod be a temporary solution?
<intelikey> mena where is it mounted ?
<esc_ape> ki : have you tried a kde-core install yet?
<linux_galore> ki: now remove konversation from the kde desktop, you can, ooh thats because kde is "modular"
<ki> oh you can actually, you just can't have ONLY irc and not the web browser.
<intelikey> phobiac no
<intelikey> phobiac you don't do that with ext
<ki> look you are right, I know. I'm just saying opera is convenient.
<mena> intelikey: you mean my partitions .....you mena you wantto know the pertitions
<|dan|> esc_ape: is that the only difference?
<intelikey> phobiac he needs to chmod it
<mena> intelikey: /dev/hda6
<ki> I know thunderbird and kmail are better mail checkers, but opera mail is quicker if I'm already onit.
<intelikey> mena yes where is it mounted ?
<ki> and opera is still a faster browser!
<linux_galore> ki: I know opera as browser if ine but adding the IRC stuff to me isnt a good idea because history has shown it just leads to a path of destruction
<esc_ape> |dan| - basically, yes. same repos and same kernel etc. only the desktop environments are different.
<phobiac> intelikey: What will happen next time he boots though? Won't it mount under (I'm assuming) root like it is now?
<mena> intelikey: sorry i cant get it ..can you give me just the command ito add to mee
<linux_galore> s/browser if ine/ browser is fine/
<mena> intelikey: wait a sconed i do that
<ki> well  I don't  see why., linux_galore. I like opera.
<|dan|> esc_ape: i've tried both gnome and KDE and I am dissatisfied with the lack of customizability on both.  is it possible for me to run a completely different window manager and still retain access to the kde and gnome tools that are part of those environments?
<larson9999> linx isn't unix-like?
<mena> intelikey: sudo chmod u+x /dev/hda6 then that ls -l /dev/hda6
<linux_galore> ki: good for you, but Im just stating a fact of history, the last two browser that added irc died
<intelikey> phobiac if you have him add M$ specific settings to his fstab it wont mount the ext#fs partition at all  but i'll shut up and let you  "FIX"  it for him.
<ki> what were the last two, by the way?
<mena> intelikey: hey friends no problem they already mounted
<intelikey> mena you dont mess with the device node.  leave what's in /dev  alone.   where is the damn thing mounted ?
<phobiac> intelikey: No, if you know what to do please tell him. I just wanted to know why it wouldn't work.
<esc_ape> |dan| : you find kde lacking in customizability? that's odd...but to answer your question, yeah, as long as you have the proper repos enabled for apt, you can install whatever you like (i.e. k3b running openbox)
<intelikey> if it's not mounted you can't access it
<linux_galore> ki: also if Opera has "limited" resources wouldnt you prefer them to be put to work on making "opera work better as a browser" not as an irc client
<intelikey> mena man mount
<|dan|> esc_ape: cool.  yeah, just as an example - what is the easiest way to sort the icons in your 'start' menu alphabetically in KDE ?
<|dan|> esc_ape: I couldn't find any method, let alone an easy one.
<ki> yes I would, linux_galore, as it is already a perfect 'simple' irc client. However, there is a limit to how good html rendering can get...
<intelikey> phobiac man mount and  read up on  FILESYSTEM SPECIFIC MOUNT OPTIONS
<mena> intelikey: what you mena by where is mounted.. i still cant get it ...i know what is mountting the problem i cant understan you okay in any way i wil see itagain and if i get what you mena i will tell you
<linux_galore> ki: let me explain, the more puddles Opera puts it toes into the less time and resources it has make the browser "better"
<phobiac> intelikey: No need to shout, thank you though.
<esc_ape> |dan| - you can do it via the GUI (right click on the Kmenu button and go to Menu Editor)
<linux_galore> ki: that is exactly what happened to Netscape and Mozilla
<|dan|> esc_ape: and then you have to manually drag each icon to the place you want it to appear?
<larson9999> linux_galore: neither of those are dead :)
<esc_ape> |dan| : yeah. I dont know any other way to do it besides editing the config file with nano or kate
<intelikey> mena ok.      and you can    grep /dev/hda6 /proc/mounts      to see if it is mounted and if so where it's mounted.
<mena> i said its already mounted
<linux_galore> ki" web 2.0 specs are hardly dry yet and web 3.0 is on the horizon, methods for presenting information are always being innovated
<mena> i will see okay
<intelikey> phobiac that wasn't shouting.   that's the exact text to  search for.
<linux_galore> larson9999: yeah, how many people ask for Mozilla to be installed "as standard" versus "Firefox"
<|dan|> esc_ape: also, the icons in the taskbar.  this is something that i've found in gnome so it may not apply to kde, but if you make the taskbar higher so that it can show two rows of application icons, your 'quick launch' icons increase in size to fill the entire bar vertically, as opposed to allowing you to have two rows of quick launch icons
<larson9999> linux_galore: by that standard, opera on the pc is dead.
<shinigami> hi how do i monitor a new process run in my computer? i know of tail -f xxx can monitor if a new thing added to the file
<shinigami> can i like..tail -f my ps -aux ?
<phobiac> intelikey: Ah, okay. Sorry.
<mena> intelikey: its tellingme after the i wrote the command no such file or diectory
<intelikey> mena how can it be   that you can grasp the idea of mounting file systems and not know  what a mount point is ?     how can you know that it is mounted and not know where ?
<linux_galore> larson9999: PC yes. PDA no, on the PDA Opera has stuck to what its good at
<esc_ape> |dan| not sure if I follow
<|dan|> esc_ape: ok, you know how you can add 'quick launch' icons to your task bar, that are basically just program shortcuts?
<larson9999> linux_galore: and so is ff if you ask how many people ask to have ff installed 'as standard' vs ie.  or linux is dead: how many people ask linux to be installed as default vs windows.
<myah> hey, linux_galore: What about ksirc then, do youlike that?
<esc_ape> |dan| yes
<myah> (I'm ki, by the way)
<linux_galore> Opera should always be a light innovative browser, when you start adding IRC you just muddy the water
<|dan|> esc_ape: if you make your taskbar higher, those expand vertically to fill available space
<linux_galore> lite*
<mena> intelikey: okay wait a seconend
<shinigami> how to tail my process ps -aux ????????
<|dan|> esc_ape: as opposed to staying the same size, and allowing for two rows
<myah> well, linux galore how about opera + ksirc + kmail in my xfce linux box?
<myah> good enough for you?
<linux_galore> myah: yeah, they are separate and "optional"
<chavo> shinigami, tail your processes?
<myah> hehe.
<myah> :)
<linux_galore> myah: with opera you get the kitchen sink or nothing
<myah> and distant from mozillas popups and slowness
<esc_ape> |ok| - not sure how to do that in kde
<shinigami> u know.. ps -aux i can see the processes..but i want to monitor when a new process comes in..
<intelikey> mena do you know that you DO NOT look for files in the device dirrectory ?    only the system  and/or system admin on occation  visits /dev/*  there is nothing in there that you want.
<shinigami> like how u 'tail -f /var/messages'
<|dan|> esc_ape: oh, i see.  so kde doesnt allow you to make your taskbar higher?
<startswithz> help! I cannot configure folders to be shared
<linux_galore> myah: Im just saying, Opera is making the same mistake as "Mozilla" before Firefox was created
<intelikey> grep /dev/hd /proc/mounts
<|dan|> esc_ape: i like to have two rows of open applications in my taskbar, because i usually have a lot of things open
<intelikey>  /dev/hdb1 / ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<chavo> shinigami, try top, or install htop for a colorized version
<intelikey> mena ^  that's an example
<mena> intelikey: ok with you
<chavo> |dan|, you can change the heght of the kde taskbar
<larson9999> linux_galore: i use seamonkey for that very reason :)
<chavo> just right click it for prefernces
<linux_galore> you can out the taskbar "on top" of kciker, it doesnt have to be within kicker
<intelikey> mena see the device /dev/hdb1   it's mounted on  /  which is the system root  and is fs type is ext3
<linux_galore> put*
<mena> if you mena that its ext3 and i tld you that befor
<esc_ape> |dan| have you tried to configure the taskbar?
<intelikey> mena we are not communicating.   sorry.
<linux_galore> I use the external taskbar on my dev machine because i usually have about 40-50 windows open
<shinigami> chavo: because i need to know what's the command being run in my station when i click a link..but it disappear very fast at top
<|dan|> esc_ape: yeah, i've used the configuration utilities and all that... let me show you a screenshot... i'm uploading it right now...
<larson9999> |dan|: or change the size of the icons.  mine is configured so two rows are in the task bar
<shinigami> i can't catch what's going on
<mena> intelikey: in nay way no problem i was going to tell you i ams sorry really in any way no proplem
<mena> any*
<|dan|> http://cl1p.net/screenshot
<linux_galore> anyway Im out
<chavo> shinigami, you're trying to find the name of a process that is running for only a second?
<mena> intelikey: one more thing is that what you are mean /media/hda6 ??!!!.....hmmmmmm dont disrturb you self
<intelikey> mena you and i both know (used loosely) that your partition is formated ext3 and that the device node is /dev/hda6   now if you want to be able to access that device you have to mount it.    if you mount it and still can't access it (at the mount point, not the device node) then you chmod the mount point.
<esc_ape> |dan| cool - picture would help. hard to image via irc txt
<|dan|> see what i'm saying?
<intelikey>  /media/hda6  <<<<  exactly.
<|dan|> yeah. http://cl1p.net/screenshot
<mena> i had the acces i mena the permison for write and read
<shinigami> chavo: yesss
<|dan|> just click the 'download desktop.jpg' link
<intelikey> mena that's where it's mounted.     sudo chmod 777 /media/hda6
<mena> okay good for mee hehehe ^_^
<intelikey> mena you are dismissed now  :)
<|dan|> lol. 7 people have downloaded so far, and no comments!
<mena> intelikey: heheh
<intelikey> phobiac did you keep up with that ?
<chavo> |dan|, not sure exactly what you're looking for
<phobiac> intelikey: Yeah
<intelikey> kl
<phobiac> Why did you use chmod 777 though?
<|dan|> chavo: see how my taskbar 'quick launch' icons expand to huge size?  i want to know if i can avoid that with KDE
<esc_ape> |dan| me either. you want the application icons to have two rows?
* intelikey goes to screem at something now.
<chavo> |dan|, try using the quicklaunch applet
<|dan|> yeah! the quick launch icons to stay small and have more rows
<chavo> right click -> add applet -> quick launcher
<intelikey> phobiac assuming that he wants world access.  and ffr dirs have to be execured.
<mena> !permisions
<|dan|> chavo: cool, that allows you to have more rows of quick launch icons?
<mena> !permision
<chavo> yes
<shinigami> chavo: do u know of any way to doit?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permisions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phobiac> Ah okay
<|dan|> cool. thanks!  btw, what do you think of my desktop?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permision - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> mena you can read about permissions   man chmod
<chavo> shinigami, you could do a loop of ps and append it to a file maybe?
<intelikey> and the numbers i used 777 translate to ---rwxrwxrwx
<chavo> |dan|, looks nice
<mena> intelikey: ok
<|dan|> chavo: thanks
<startswithz> I can't get beryl to have less than 10 desktops.  How do I get down to 4?
<esc_ape> can someone say my nick? testing a sound event
<sampan> my nick
<chavo> esc_ape, hey
<chavo> lol
<esc_ape> heh
<esc_ape> thanks
<esc_ape> esc_ape
<Tonren> I just downloaded the flash plugin installer from Adobe and told it to install to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox.  How do I tell it to install for Konqueror?
<esc_ape> Tonren : doesnt it ask if you want to install elsewhere?
<Tonren> esc_ape: yeah, but I don't know where Konqueror is
<esc_ape> whereis konqueror
<esc_ape> locate konqueror
<esc_ape> try those
<Taime1> what is the difference between the nvidia beta driver and the nvidia driver?
<startswithz> having a bit of a problem.  Can't configure file sharing.  screenshot: http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/631/snapshot1pp6.png
<chavo> Taime1, the beta is not as well tested, can have more bugs
<Taime1> okay
<esc_ape> can someone do me a favor? I need someone to send me a quick message on gaim (aim)...
<chavo> startswithz, do you have nfs or samba installed?
<startswithz> lemme check I have a sinking feeling i am about to be embarrassed
<startswithz> samba is installed
<phobiac> I'm off
<mena> THANKS ALL FRIENDS FOR HELP AND SPECIALY PHOBIAC AND INTELIKEY
<mena> BYE ALL..........WITH GOD BLESS+
<esc> :)
* esc is listening to Fantasy by Battles on EP C / B EP [Amarok] 
<Peruna> hello
<esc> hello
<Peruna> for some reason I'm unable to move applets in the panels
<esc> Peruna : are they locked?
<Peruna> usually there is a handle for each applets so that u just have to grab it and move around.. mine have all disappeared even though the move "Lock Panels" is on enabled
<Peruna> *mode
<esc> Peruna : they are probably hidden
<Peruna> ehh "on enable" > not enabled
<Peruna> oh it's there a way to unhid them ?
<esc> right click on panel > Configure Panel > Appearance > Adv Options
<Peruna> wo there it is
<Peruna> thnx alot :)
<esc> no problem
<shinigami> hi i need some help on variables
<shinigami> i got a script to install mplay...it set SERVER=192.168.2.201 .. but i doing a server migration to 192.168.2.202
<shinigami> how do i change the variable without re-running the script?
<phed__> hi
<phed__> is there a colorful less?
<Hobbsee> phed__: havent seen one.  i've seen coloured bash, and coloured vi though
<phed__> and oh ... how can i get an oscilloscope down right?
<phed__> yeah, and i use htop, l, and colormake as well
<Pekke> is there any way for me to reduce the memory usage of the Kubuntu, because i have 256 memory, and KsysGuard shows that 250 used...
<esc> Pekke : memory in KDE isnt used in a typical fashion
<esc> the memory is all used as cache
<sampan> pekke  that's normal.  my mem is 512 and 505 or so is used (no matter how many apps i have running it stays about the same).
<Pekke> ok, i have noticed that too (doesn't matter how many applications is on)
<chavo> yeah I have a gig of memeory and it all gets used
<Pekke> do you guys think that kubuntu is too heavy for my laptop (fujitsu siemens 800Mhz, 256 mem, ati rage 4Mb...) it sometimes gets really slow and stuff.. is Ubuntu a much lighter, or is there any difference?
<esc> I would say they are the same...
<chavo> Pekke, ubuntu or Gnome too me is slower than KDE
<chavo> but only a little
<Pekke> i'm no expert with linuxes, so i've understoof that gnome is lighter that kde?
<esc> gnome isnt light
<esc> no
<esc> you should try xubuntu
<Pekke> but i took off all the transparency and stuf
<Pekke> so it got a little bit faster
<chavo> It just has less stuff so peple assume it's lighter
<Pekke> ok
<esc> I have kde running as fast as xfce
<Skrot-> Pekke: Any particular apps that are slower?
<sampan> pekke  xubuntu would be lighter, or even installing something like fluxbox.
<Pekke> i actually red that from wikipedia...
<Pekke> well, openoffice and firefox takes quite long to start, but after that they work ok
<Skrot-> Thats expected
<Skrot-> Running non-kde applications in kde often results in more memory usage and slower operation
<Hobbsee> Pekke: use xubuntu
<Pekke> i used xubuntu for a while, but it just doesn't seem something i like to use...
<esc> so a true fast kde is possible, but it takes alot of work (kde-core install)...if you dont want to handle that just yet, try xfce (or xubuntu)
<Skrot-> As running non-gtk applications will in gnome :)
<esc> yup
<esc> amarok in gnome kind of sucks
<esc> that's one example in my experience
<Pekke> but i guess this works fine for now, untill i get a better laptop and stuff...
<Pekke> oh, i have one problem with this, i can't get my cd/dvd om to work.
<chavo> Yeah any newer OS will be slow on that laptop
<Skrot-> Pekke: If you where to use koffice and konqueror you would save memory atleast
<Pekke> ok, i'll try
<Skrot-> Since a lot of the libs they used are already preloaded since KDE depends on some of them
<Pekke> do i have to mount my cd/dvd rom somehow or something, because it worked fine in Xubuntu, but this doesn't play any music cds i put in or anything.this doesn't even show that there is a cd in. Adn in AmaroK, if i push eject, it won't do anything
<esc> I wish I could use konq as a browser...but im stuck on firefox
<Skrot-> Pekke: Try kscd
<Skrot-> esc: Why?
<Peruna> what is the name for SLED-like start-menu in Kubuntu ?
<Skrot-> I use firefox for my online banking, but thats about it
<Skrot-> Peruna: kbfx or kickstart?
<esc> Skrot : there are few extensions that I use on firefox that I've developed a habit for...I really want to make konq my default
<Peruna> kickstart I guess
<Pekke> i tried kscd, but it doesn't do anything about the cd
<Skrot-> esc: ah
<esc> Skrot: is firefox supposed to run well in kde4?
<esc> (better gtk integration)
<Skrot-> No idea :)
<kraut> moin
<esc> Skot : do you use konqueror?
<Skrot-> Yupp
<esc> Skrot : do you know of a download statusbar for konq?
<Skrot-> Define download statusbar :)
<Skrot-> You could always integrate konqueror with kget to get the same type "download manager" that firefox has
<esc> http://downloadstatusbar.mozdev.org/images/mainpage093.png
<Pekke> i installed the KPowerSave(or something like that) in Adept, and now i have lost the Laptop menu in System Setting/Laptops & Power. There are only Sony and IBM menus.. and also the applet that shows my battery time left in the panel is gone. Can i get them back somehow without uninstalling that PowerSave application?(i can't seem to get my laptop to suspend, that's why i tried that, but i don't know how to use it)
<Skrot-> ah, no :)
<esc> I guess the dlstatusbar isnt that big of a deal... do you know if the final flash for linux works well with konq?
<Skrot-> esc: I'm using the beta of 9 and it works really good :)
<esc> skrot : cool. im going to switch over to konq once and for all...the only gtk app I'll use is gaim & audacity
<Skrot-> Why gaim?
<esc> no real reason I guess. been using it for years. and the new beta is real nice. havent really tried kopete yet
<Skrot-> Newest flash 9.0 for linux seems to work fine as well
<Pekke> is it easy to install the Java plugin for Konqueror?
<Peruna> is there a similar apps to Finder(OSX) for Kubuntu ?
<Skrot-> What does Finder do?
<esc> Skrot: odd question but what the heck is this on konq?: http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/1151/snapshot1df5.jpg
<esc> I cant figure it out
<Skrot-> afaik its adblock
<Skrot-> I clicked it one day and suddenly all ads where gone.. hehe
<Peruna> instant look for files on computer
<Peruna> like Google Desktop search
<Skrot-> Peruna: There are several initiatives for desktop indexing. Strigi and Beagle for instance
<Peruna> oh
<Skrot-> I think Strigi will be further integrated in KDE 4
<Peruna> nice
<Lynoure> Peruna: instant in what way?
<Skrot-> Insted of recursivly searching the acctual files it searches a index, which is faster
<Lynoure> Peruna:  find  and  locate are pretty instant, IMO
<Skrot-> So it appears "instant ":)
<payal> hi all
<Peruna> like typing a word and it will list files right away
<payal> I want to apt-get package mutt
<payal> how do I do it
<payal> apt-get install mutt
<Skrot-> Peruna: That's exactly what Strigi does, along with metadata
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> payal: yes
<Peruna> it will also show text documents which has the word inside
<Lynoure> Peruna: if you know the filename, or part of it,  that's  locate filenamepart
<payal> it does not work
<Lynoure> Peruna: find is a bit more complicated, see   man find
<Skrot-> Peruna: Strigi will probably also list id3-tags from mp3s etc
<payal> it says cannot find package mutt
<Peruna> yeah I think Strigi is what I'm looking for
<payal> does apt-get reqire some configuration like urpmi for Mandrake
<Skrot-> It's not as well integrated as Finder probably is in OSX though.
<payal> any ideas on it?
<Lynoure> payal: Not always. But you could pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pekke> can someone give me directions howto install the java plugin for the Konqueror?
<Skrot-> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Skrot-> Pekke: After java is installed, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-c0ade16437f7da9136027572a9481cd65757bd41
<Lynoure> payal: or do  sudo apt-get update  to fetch the new list of available packages, but that should happen automatically
<payal> http://pastebin.ca/321298
<payal> I have pasted the file at http://pastebin.ca/321298
<Pekke> it says on Konqueror that Java is enabled, but in java websites it says no plugin.. I don't know a lot, but i managed to install in onto Firefox...
<payal> any ideas
<Lynoure> payal: It connects, so try sudo apt-get update
<Skrot-> Pekke: Does it say anything in "Path to Java executable, or 'java'" on konqueror configuration?
<shinigami> hi
<sampan> hehehe i'm the reverse pekke .... sun java works fine for me in konq but not in firefox
<Jucato> run!! it's a god of death!
<shinigami> i find that mysqld is not automatically run when i boot up.. how do i make it auto run when boot up? /etc/rc.local ?
<Jucato> Pekke: how did you install Java?
<Skrot-> Speaking of java, does anyone know how to switch from 1.4 to 1.5/5.0 in eclipse?
<payal> Lynoure: it says 0 upgraded, 0 installed etc.......
<payal> do i have to restart apt-get of what ?
<Lynoure> payal: Are you sure you did sudo apt-get update
<Pekke> when i type that line from the java installinE: Couldn't find package sun-javag info in the konsole it says:
<Lynoure> payal: What you got sounds more like apt-get install  or even apt-get upgrade!
<Pekke> whoah,
<Pekke> when i type that line from the java installin info in the konsole it says:E: Couldn't find package sun-javag
<Pekke> that way
<Jucato> sun-java5-jre
<ubuntu_> Hello, Could someone help me? I'm having problems booting my comp in grub.. I keep getting errors after a fresh install.
<Pekke> i installed JAva for the firefox like this:
<Pekke> 1. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pekke> 2. Add "multiverse" to all lines where is "universe".
<Pekke> 3. sudo apt-get update
<Pekke> 4. sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin sun-java5-jre
<Jucato> !pastebin | Pekke
<Lynoure> payal: The last line of results of update should be rather "Reading package lists... Done
<shinigami> hi anyone knows how to use mysql?
<shinigami> i'm having this error ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<kkosmo> the user not good
<kkosmo> fix it
<shinigami> !mysql
<shinigami> what? how
<kkosmo> sec
<Jucato> Pekke: try this command: "sudo update-alternatives --config java" then choose the sun java version
<Pekke> when i type that it says that sun-java5-jre is already the newest version
<kkosmo> mysqladmin -u root -p create ja
<shinigami> hi Pekke : try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shinigami> if you want to play from youtube.com etc
<kkosmo> he want java
<kkosmo> not flash man
<Pekke> flash player seems to work fine
<shinigami> kkosmo: password?
<Pekke> except all the newest versions ( i think i have the 7. version) ?
<kkosmo> crate
<kkosmo> create
<Skrot-> Pekke: java -version in console
<kkosmo> pekke install java 9
<kkosmo> is beteer
<kkosmo> better
<Lynoure> payal: So, any different results now?
<Skrot-> java 9? Flash 9, Java 5
<kkosmo> show more sites
<kkosmo> no
<kkosmo> flash 9
<kkosmo> sorry
<shinigami> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Skrot-> =)
<Lynoure> !enter
<Skrot-> flash 9 for linux is good :)
<kkosmo> =[
<kkosmo> i wrong
<kkosmo> i feel stupid
<danielches> hi
<kkosmo> =[
<payal> a sec
<Skrot-> With all the java/flash going on here it's a easy mistake ;)
<Lynoure> kkosmo: "Please do not use enter for punctuation"
<kkosmo> oo ok
<kkosmo> lynoure i am sorry
<payal>  Lynoure sorry it is not working - what command od I give exactly
<danielches> whats the konsole command to kill the things using package database?
<Lynoure> kkosmo: It's ok :)
<Jucato> danielches: why? what happened?
<ubuntu_> If my computer uses my Sata as it's first harddrive to boot do I need to put my grub installation on it? Instead of the IDE harddrive i'm installing kubuntu to?
<kkosmo> try
<kkosmo> pkill
<Lynoure> payal: sudo apt-get update
<shinigami> kkosmo: i'm getting mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<danielches> i'm trying to install java
<kkosmo> you need the name of procsess
<Jucato> danielches: and then?
<payal> apt-get upgrade
<payal> Reading package lists... Done
<payal> Building dependency tree... Done
<danielches> and i had to close the package manager thing since it stopped,
<payal> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kkosmo> shinigami
<kkosmo> ?
<Jucato> danielches: aah
<Lynoure> payal: UPDATE
<danielches> on license agreement thig
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | danielches
<danielches> thz
<Lynoure> payal: not upgrade.
<danielches> thx
<Jucato> err.. wehre' sthe bot?
* Rob-West is going to bed be back later
<Jucato> where's the bot...
<Jucato> !ping
<danielches> ?
<kkosmo> !java
<danielches> type what?
<danielches>  !adept crash fix
<danielches> ?
<Jucato> danielches: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Lynoure> payal: copy-paste if you have to.
<Skrot-> Java is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<kkosmo> !adeptcrashfix
<danielches> thz
<danielches> thx
<chuen> Hi. I'm installing a printer which require a driver not on the list. I have found which directory the driver is in /usr/share/doc/cupsys-driver-gimpprint/
<kkosmo> chuen
<kkosmo> ?
<Jucato> ugh.. printing...
* Jucato hides
<chuen> but it has 3 files in - 2 are 'gz'
<kkosmo> what your printer type?
<Jucato> kkosmo: seems like the bot's down..
<ubotu> danielches: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<payal> Lynoure: got it
<ubotu> pong
<danielches> yeah
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<chuen> jucato: Thanks ;-)
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<danielches> i get following message with that:
<danielches> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of sun-java5-plugin:
<kkosmo> chuen?
<kkosmo> what your printer type ?
<danielches>  sun-java5-plugin depends on sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1); however:
<danielches>   Package sun-java5-bin is not installed.
<danielches> dpkg: error processing sun-java5-plugin (--configure):
<danielches>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<danielches> Errors were encountered while processing:
<danielches>  sun-java5-plugin
<danielches> i need some help with how to install java
<kkosmo> install it alone witout the apt
<Jucato> danielches: try "sudo apt-get -f install "
<chuen> kkosmo: Epson r"00. I checked on the hardware list and it can work wit that driver.
<chuen> R200.
<kkosmo> ooo i think you have printer like my
<Lynoure> payal: it should show a lot of lines starting with Hit: or Get:
<payal> Lynoure: thanks a lot
<payal> Lynoure: it worked beautifully
<danielches> so, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Jucato> danielches: yep. tries to fix it
<Lynoure> payal: So you got mutt now? Good :)
<chuen> kkosmo: You 'think' I do?
<danielches> (Reading database ...
<danielches> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `sun-java5-bin' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<danielches> ?
<payal> Lynoure: i am going to my friend's office nearby - she has lots of bandwidth
<payal> I will downlad many things
<aftertaf> anyone managed to get automatix working... ie it installs something?
<Lynoure> payal: have fun! :)
<Jucato> danielches: hm... "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin"?
<ubuntu_> Could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong with grub? I keep getting Error 22 when I try to boot up.
<kkosmo> Lynoure:
<kkosmo> ?
<payal> byee
<danielches> weird
<danielches> its working now
<chuen> kkosmo: Any thoughts?
<danielches> :)
<kkosmo> you know how i can change the language of only the konsole to en not all the system language only the konsole langage?
<kkosmo> language*
<codyt> anyone know of a video-playing pluging for Firefox that actually works?
<Lynoure> kkosmo: What did you want of me?
<kkosmo> help
<kkosmo> i need to change the language of konosle to english only konsole you know how?
<codyt> have the kaffiene one, but it just launches kaffiene.
<Pekke> now it recognizes the java plugin, but nothing happens when i go to a java page. it just says"Loading JAva--->Ready" but java stays blank after that...
<Nuscly> codyt: mplayer-plugin works well
<kkosmo> wai
<kkosmo> t
<Lynoure> kkosmo: No, I do not know how only change the language of one up in a pretty way
<kkosmo> Pekke:
<Nuscly> codyt: kaffeine plugin is buggy
<Pekke> yeas...?
<kkosmo> wait
<kkosmo> is take some time to load
<Nuscly> Pekke: perhaps your browser don't use the right VM of java
<codyt> 'kay, thanks.
<Pekke> ok..
<Nuscly> Pekke: use the alternative method to choose the right one
<Nuscly> Pekke: debian alternative
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> booting off the live CD
<ForgeAus> I still think this edgy cd is damaged (stupid ISP logging me out all the time)
<underdog5004> what's up, ForgeAus ?
<ForgeAus> I'm really angry right now
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, did you burn it yourself?
<ForgeAus> yeah underdog
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, What speed, and using which burning program?
<ForgeAus> but I can't be certain the download wasn't corrupted.. it mostly works
<ForgeAus> I used nero (on winxp) to burn the iso
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, did you use bittorrent to download?
<ForgeAus> no
<underdog5004> use it
<ForgeAus> I was in WinXP
<ForgeAus> grrr
<ForgeAus> I can't d/l it from live cd distro can I? wheres it goina d/l to?
<ForgeAus> plus my ISP isn't fixing things :( they got this stupid login screen that keeps logging me out and he's blaming my router...
<ForgeAus> but he doesn't want to SOLVE it
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, use utorrent. It's very small and fast. Very good, and if a piece fails a hash check, it gets tossed and re-downloaded.
<ForgeAus> just dumps it back on me all the time
<ForgeAus> with NO guarantee that a different router will fix it
<underdog5004> lol, not sure if that'll help your ISP thing...
<ForgeAus> nor any suggestion as to what router to get!
<underdog5004> what connection type do you have?
<ForgeAus> thanx... I'll keep utorrent in mind
<ForgeAus> (even though I normally HATE using torrents)
<ForgeAus> wireless
<mena> hey what is the best graphic ware for kde
<ForgeAus> (through a dlink (local net wired to a wireless router) wired to a wrt "bridge"/wireless router on a grid/antenna thats on my garage
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, no, provider type (ex. cable, dsl, t1, t3, dialup....)
<ForgeAus> graphic? um... get gimp! :) sorry..
<ForgeAus> thats Gnome tho not kde
<underdog5004> ware? haven't heard that term for a while...
<ForgeAus> prolly will work in kubuntu tho
<ForgeAus> after that theres things like krila but I dunno much about that
<underdog5004> yep, it will...you just need to sudo apt-get install gimp
<ForgeAus> provider type is wireless
<mena> ForgeAus: thanks
<ForgeAus> underdog has KDE got better gfx proggies than that?
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, that's weird...never heard of that before...are you leeching off of somebody else's wireless?
<ForgeAus> I know theres a few packages
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> I'm paying for it through an ISP who has an isp himsel
<ForgeAus> f
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, ntiko, gimp is the way to go, IMHO
<mena> underdog5004: thanks
<ForgeAus> he relays his isp to me through wireless
<ForgeAus> (and undercuts thier price
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, ah, gotcha...
<ForgeAus> meana what xactly you wanna do with it?
<chuen> Anyone help me load printer driver from another directory?
<ForgeAus> bitmaps? svg?... blender's ok for its purpose (modelling???)
<underdog5004> Watch out, though, because that's probably against the ToS that your friend/ISP signed when he bought his access...
<mena> ok
<ForgeAus> underdog prolly
<underdog5004> mena, np, have fun w/ gimp
<ForgeAus> but SOMEONE has to fix this its getting too bad
<ForgeAus> (working ok under kubuntu right now but I don't need it working under kubuntu I need it working under my usual configs
<ForgeAus> brb
<mena> ok thanks again
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, just go with the main guy...who cares if you pay an extra 20 bucks if it all works right?
<ForgeAus> um if I knew who the main guy was
<ForgeAus> and they probably won't be any better (they're not likely to support my local net either are they?)
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, where do you live?
<ForgeAus> Australia
<underdog5004> oh.
<ForgeAus> we don't even have cable in this area :(
<underdog5004> uh....lemme google around for broadband in Australia...whereabouts?
<ForgeAus> (aside from a non-standard one)
<ForgeAus> um whirlpool website mostly
<ForgeAus> geelong victoria here
<underdog5004> ok...h/o
<ForgeAus> Iv'e been there...
<ForgeAus> (to check for isp's and stuff)
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, whoa...looks like nothing is available...
<Pekke> i guess the JAva plugin works now, but i can't be sure because i can't find any Java page from the web =) (when you need something, you can't find it! =))
* underdog5004 shakes his head in disbelief
<ForgeAus> theres lotsa dsl ISP's here
<ForgeAus> even ADSL2 now
<ForgeAus> but no cable :(
<Phlosten> Pekke: if you just want to make sure Java is working, visit www.java.com and click verify
<Phlosten> ForgeAus: where in Aus?
<underdog5004> ForgeAus, why not go w/ dsl or Adsl?
<ForgeAus> Geelong Victoria Phlosten
<ForgeAus> I was on ADSL
<Phlosten> ah, missed it a few lines earlier ;)
<ForgeAus> and Telstra decided to charge me $1000+ for one month
<ForgeAus> I told them no way
<ForgeAus> and cut it off to look for better solutions
<underdog5004> whoa...that's way too much!
<Phlosten> err
<ForgeAus> yeah that was way back tho
<ForgeAus> they probably traffic shape nowerdays instead of pricing per meg or whatever over a limit
<ForgeAus> still I don't relish the idea of going back to my bigpond connection
<Phlosten> i'm on bigpuddle
<ForgeAus> bigpuddle? whats that?
<Phlosten> bigpond
<ForgeAus> lol I was on bigpond back then
<ForgeAus> they had a 3 gig limit
<ForgeAus> and I got to 9 gig
<underdog5004> per MONTH!?!?
<ForgeAus> so they charged me 1000$
<underdog5004> ouch...
<ForgeAus> yes per month
<ForgeAus> back then
<ForgeAus> dunno what it is now
<Phlosten> but I am planning to move to internode
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys..
<ForgeAus> but I'm not going to open myself up to that kind of problem again
<ForgeAus> internode, yeah they sound ok... I think I've heard of them before
<underdog5004> seriously....
<ForgeAus> plus I know bigpond don't support local nets anyhow
<mena> DId Gparted WOrk on kde
<ForgeAus> mena it should
<ForgeAus> I know I've ran it before
<mena> ok
<underdog5004> mena, gparted should work, but I would d/l the liveCD of gparted.
<Phlosten> ForgeAus: internode have a great deal
<posingaspopular> in konversation how do you switch between rooms using the keyboard?
<Phlosten> ForgeAus: exetel have also been recommended to me
<mena> okay
<underdog5004> mena, that way you don't mess something up very much.
<ForgeAus> Exetel I havn't heard of
<ForgeAus> I'm thinking maybe westnet
<mena> ok
<Phlosten> ForgeAus: exetel do mainly corporate connections
<ForgeAus> is tpg still around?
<Phlosten> ForgeAus: our local council uses them and their IT guy has good things to say about em
<ForgeAus> tpgi Id' prolly be happy with
<Pekke> well, java got verified. but everytime i start Konqueror, i have to go to HTML settings and enable it again. How can i save my HTML-settings(with Java enabled)?
<ForgeAus> I need some money before I can think of this stuff... I barely got enough to pay my current ISP!
<Pekke> How can i get the Laptop AC/battery time etc. applet back to the Panel? It's gone and i can't find it anywhere....
<Jucato> guidance-power-manager ?
<mena> Is there any wrong if i installed Kde then The OS xp on another partition.....Kde First Then Xp ...WHat Do You think And If I done that what would happened
<underdog5004> mena,  I would install XP first, then Kubuntu, that way, the GrUB is the bootloader that's installed on the MBR, not the microsoft version.
<Jucato> mena: your bootloader would be overwritten, and you'd have to do some special steps to get it back
<mena> okay then i will install xp first thanks friends
<ForgeAus> can you boot up kubuntu from ntldr?
<Pekke> i guess it's the guidance power manager... but where can i start it/ get it into my panel next to clock....
<ForgeAus> I mean its pretty much generic isn't it?
<Jucato> Pekke: try Alt+F2, guidance-power-manager
* Jucato isn't really sure
<Pekke> noup
<cntb> \o all
<cntb> How to change desktop theme . for example to get ellow colour of folders on Desktop?
<cntb> *yellow
<cntb> Good Morning
<cntb> apokryphos:  join ubuntu-gr
<Pekke> reboot--->
<Jucato> ??
<Peruna> cntb you mean .. changing icons ?
<Peruna> style of it
<premier_> hey guys
<cntb> Peruna: yeah ty
<premier_> Im having trouble with my sound
<Peruna> go to www.kde-look.org
<cntb> !hi | premier_
<ubotu> premier_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Peruna> download icon pack and install it
<chuen> Can anyone help me load a new printer driver pls?
<premier_> It appears to going through all the motions (amorak plays music, etc) but no sound plays
<webben> I'm trying to work out why the ubuntu repositories don't include http://cairographics.org/libsvg
<underdog5004> premier, what model soundcard do you have?
<cntb> looked in Kmix (kmix) premier_ ?
<premier_> I had some trouble with this before and I figured out the aoss got screwed up, so I reinstalled it
<webben> apparently ubuntu mainly uses gnome's librsvg ... but what does kubuntu use?
<premier_> underdog5004: how do I find that out?
<underdog5004> premier_, lspci
<premier_> cntb: what am I looking for in kmix?
<underdog5004> if it's a pci sound card
<cntb> premier_: try in konsole lsmod
<mena> freinds how can i get information abouty uuid through the terminal
<premier_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<cntb> premier_: that is good model of sound card not many problems with it
<Nuscly> chuen: what is your printer ?
<premier_> It appears to be working now. I recently rebooted, and before I did that It was having a lot of trouble
<mena> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<chuen> Nucyls: Epson R200 - it's been found to work with cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<premier_> It seems to go in and out
<chuen> Nuuscly: I've got that diver from 'Universe' but when I browse to install it for prining, the directory has gz files in.
<chuen> Nuscly: I'll get your name right when I can type properly :)
<Nuscly> chuen: What are the kind of files are there in the directory ? blabla.ppd.gz ?
<premier_> yeah, I was trying to wine starcraft (which works great btw) and I accidentally screwed up alsa, and thats how this all started
<chuen> Nuscly: changelog.Debian.gz, changelog.gz , copyright. Mmmmm.
<chuen> Nuscly: No PPD :)
<underdog5004> umm, what's the flag for rmdir to delete all sub-directories?
<mindspin> rm -R
<underdog5004> thank you, mindspin
<mindspin> yw
<underdog5004> got 20 gigs or so of mirrored repo's that I've got for absolutely no reason at all...lol, all stored on a headless server...gotta ssh into it...bleagh
<Nuscly> chuen: what's the name of the package ?
<premier_> hey, maybe you guys can help me with something else for a moment
<premier_> I have a dual boot with windows, and windows is taking up 70gigs of my 100 gig hard drive, which is obviously too much
<premier_> since I dont use it all that much anymore
<underdog5004> !gparted | premier_
<ubotu> premier_: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<premier_> There seems to be a big "unmovable" file at the end of that partition, though, so I dont want to just hap-hazard partition, or else I'll destroy windows
<OlgaB> The only internet-related things that are working right now are apt and IRC, what gives?
<chuen> Nuscly: All I can find in the respository is copsys-driver-gimpprint i sthat what you mean?
<premier_> can I pastebin my lsmod, or is there something I should grep for?
<underdog5004> premier_, gparted  will move items around when resizing a partition to make everything fit, if possible.
<premier_> or really?
<premier_> awesome
<premier_> what does it do if it runs out of space?
<underdog5004> idk...just make sure you've got enough space...lol
<underdog5004> but watch out, It might take a while resizing NTFS partitions...took me 14+ hours for a 200 gig partition....
<premier_> underdog5004: really?  hmm...
<premier_> Ill try to clean it up a bit first
<Nuscly> chuen: did tou have foomatic-db-engine package installed ? it seem the driver is in gimp-print > 4.2.7
<underdog5004> do you use XP for anything?
<Nuscly> chuen: Did you try the kde add printer wizard ?
<chuen> Nuscly: Will go and check ...
<premier_> underdog5004: well, games, theres something wrong with my tvtuner that makes it not work in linux
<underdog5004> ah....bummer...
<esc> is konqueror annoying for everyone as well?
<chuen> Nuscly: I did , but the driver wasn't listed - which is why I browsed for it.  One sec ....
<apokryphos> konqueror rocks my socks
<premier_> actually, I could install another linux.  I suppose I would be kidding myself to find a distro that will support an ati mobility radeon X1400, eh?
<underdog5004> esc, naw, I like it. It does graphical ftp, passes the acid2 test, flash, java, file browsing...
<underdog5004> premier_, about the gfx card....yeah, you would
<kendrick> hrm, is there a particular package i need to install to get video previews to appear in konqueror?
<premier_> konquerer is one of the bragging points of linux for me
<kendrick> (i guess, thumbnails of some frame of the video, rather than a generic 'film frame' icon)
<underdog5004> kendrick, maybe xine...
<underdog5004> or just wait for it to load if you're on old hardware...
<chuen> Nuscly: foomatic-db-engine is installed.
<esc> I'm having a problem. I want konq as a file manager to open my home directory as the home page...and I also want konq as a browser to open google.com as a homepage. but they keep getting confused.
<kendrick> underdog5004: i'm on a 1.5GHz box :)
<premier_> underdog5004: besides kubuntu, is there a distro that you think I could install?
<underdog5004> kendrick, still might take some time...
<kendrick> esc: launch with different profiles
<kendrick> underdog5004: 15mins? :)
<premier_> I wanna try something a little... "harder"... something I could experiment with
<underdog5004> premier_, umm...for the graphics card? Maybe Knoppix, I've heard it's got phenomenal hardware detection, but I don't know if that applies to gfx cards...
<underdog5004> kendrick, no, never that long...have you got kaffeine installed?
<kendrick> i do
<kendrick> oddly, it does not ever launch
<premier_> underdog5004: Ive kinda given up on that graphics card
<kendrick> so i've set my prefs to launch things in kmplayer
<underdog5004> kendrick, try doing this from konsole: killall kaffeine
<kendrick> (stopped working ever sincs i began futzing around with Xgl :^/ )
<esc> kendrick :  I am, but I still have the problem. the browser will open up to google.com, but when I press the home button I am taken to my home directory rather than back to google.com
<underdog5004> then open it...
<underdog5004> oh, kendrick...I don't know much about xgl...sorry
<premier_> actually, mepis seemed to work better... I could get to the console, and my tvtuner worked alittle
<premier_> thats really the problems for me
<underdog5004> esc, why not use fire/swiftfox?
<esc> I primarily use firefox, but I'd like to avoid gtk while on kde. plus konq is waaay faster a browser...
<unix_lappy> esc: konq, the faster browser of the two?
<unix_lappy> you must be dillusional.
<OlgaB> opera lolz
<underdog5004> I would use dillo for speed
<underdog5004> !dillo
<unix_lappy> links2 -g :)
<ubotu> dillo: Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 339 kB, installed size 928 kB
<esc> konq is faster than firefox
<unix_lappy> ftw
<OlgaB> Except for the fact that opera isn't working on my computer for some reason now.
<Nuscly> chuen: I found stylus photo R200 in Epson list
<Nuscly> chuen: on my kubuntu dapper
<esc> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340042&highlight=konqueror+speed
<chuen> Nuscly: Sure, I have it too - but not with the gimpprint driver listed!
<mena> Friends How To set the permisions of partitions just to me without using 777
<mena> or is that okay of setting the permision to 777
<unix_lappy> chown
<unix_lappy> or you can use kde's gui permissions manager, which i dont recommend.
<mena> okay
<underdog5004> mena, chown username /path/to/file/or/dir
<underdog5004> I think
<mena> okat that will remove the other permisions right
<Nuscly> chuen: If you try the printer driver available, is it Ok ?
<mena> okay*
<underdog5004> ok everyone, I'm going to bed...g'night!
<mena> unix_lappy: that would remove other permision i had done ?
<chuen> Nuscly: NO. But the priner error lights are flashing anyway - I just got the printer today so need to RTFM! But I don't think they should be flashing as there's ink an paper present.
<Nuscly> chuen: strange
<ForgeAus> can I mount a fat32 partition in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> from the live CD?
<chuen> Nuscly: Thanks for your time. I'll look the printer over thoroughly and come back later.
<Nuscly> chuen: Good luck
<chuen> Nuscly: Thanks. ttyl.
<OlgaB> rawr
<OlgaB> For some reason azureus and opera won't work.
<OlgaB> But everything else does.
<codyt> ForgeAus,
<codyt> I think it's 'mount -t vfat ..."
<OlgaB> I think I'll just reset my computer
<OlgaB> brb
<True_Friend> ubuntu
<True_Friend> Hi folks how to specify a key for kyboard layout lavel3 shortcut in KDE???
<Suprano> hi
<Suprano> whats the difference between kubuntu & ubuntu
<Grumpf> help .. my notebook with freshly installed kubuntu does not want to connect to the internet (wired connection with a router)
<codyt> Suprano, ubuntu uses the gnome for a window manager
<codyt> kubuntu uses KDE
<Suprano> thats the only difference ?
<ForgeAus> erm it says only root can do that!
<Suprano> ok
<codyt> As far as I know.
<ForgeAus> can I log in as root?
<ForgeAus> or maybe SU
<ForgeAus> I dunno the password tho
<codyt> use sudo.
<ForgeAus> ok um now whats the mountpoint?
<True_Friend> they use two different desktop enviroments
<True_Friend> ubuntu uses Gnome(www.gnome.org)
<ForgeAus> I know the dev I need a place to put it
<True_Friend> Kubuntu uses KDE(www.kde.org)
<Suprano> yea i got you. Ty
<ForgeAus> under /mnt ??
<codyt> ForgeAus, usually.
<codyt> usually under /mnt, yes.
<ForgeAus> hmm it says special device /hdb1 does not exist
<codyt> /mnt/hdb is where I mount my second HD
<codyt> ./hdb1 or /dev/hdb1?
<ForgeAus> hmm in fact no HD's seem to exist to it!
<ForgeAus> erm /dev/hdb1 should work
<ForgeAus> and your right its /dev/hdb1
<codyt> That might  not be the particular partition your looking for, though.
<ForgeAus> um does sata change things?... I have a sata drive
<codyt> Mine's hdb3
<codyt> Oh
<codyt> Yeah, I forget what it is though.
<ForgeAus> the partition I'm trying to mount isn't the sata one tho
<codyt> hang on
<codyt> Oh.
<ForgeAus> it should find HDD2 (standard IDE drive with 3 partitions on it)
<ForgeAus> (HDD1 is sata)
<ForgeAus> so hdb1 should refer to it???
<ForgeAus> HDB2 is partition 2 right?
<ForgeAus> grr /dev/hdb1
<Grumpf> what should i check/do if kubuntu does not want to connect to the internet (wired connection to Router)
<ForgeAus> hda1 is ntfs
<codyt> I think hdb1 would be the first partition, not sure.
<ForgeAus> um kubuntu doesn' thave netconfig... um Grumpf, probably try wresling with system settings network
<codyt> oh
<codyt> this says it's /dev/sda1
<ForgeAus> (you'll need your root password in adminstrator mode)
<ForgeAus> sda?
<codyt> for the sata
<ForgeAus> ok... so does that make the other ide drive hda?
<ForgeAus> not hdb?
<codyt> if hda exists and hdb does not.
<codyt> ls /dev | grep -i hd
<ForgeAus> neither seem to
<ForgeAus> grrr
<ForgeAus> nothing
<Grumpf> ok.. systemsettings networking sees eth0 with ip adress 192.168.1.3, which is declared active...
<codyt> try that with sd instead of hd
<ForgeAus> whoa
<codyt> note: sda is also USB.
<ForgeAus> sda sda1
<ForgeAus> sdb
<ForgeAus> sdb1
<ForgeAus> sdb2
<ForgeAus> sdb3
<ForgeAus> sdb5
<ForgeAus> ttysdb
<codyt> definately not ttysdb
<ForgeAus> grr ttysd sorry
<codyt> my USB thumb drive is /dev/sda1.
<ForgeAus> damn!
<codyt> damn?
<ForgeAus> sdb1 and sdb5 are right
<ForgeAus> they're the ones it wants
<ForgeAus> but how do I mount BOTH instead of both under /mnt/ 's root?
<ForgeAus> do I have to create directories?
<ForgeAus> so mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<ForgeAus> then mount it in there?
<codyt> You should create subdirectors of .. yes.
<codyt> like that.
<ForgeAus> grr permission denied.. sudo right?
<codyt> yep
<popanowel> yup
<codyt> is the liveCD on the net?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> I'm using it right now
<ForgeAus> to Konversation with you
<codyt> ah.
<ForgeAus> how do I unmount?
<ForgeAus> uh oh
<ForgeAus> I did something bad!
<ForgeAus> while mounted I mkdir'd to /mnt/ ... did that add it to the fat drive instead of a new mount drectory?
<ForgeAus> even worse I mounted under them!
<Grumpf> strange.. i have an ip adress, but even pinging my router fails *grr
<ForgeAus> Grumpf... some routers are like that
<ForgeAus> what kinda device is it?
<codyt> wait, what?
<ForgeAus> codyt with something mounted (not sure which one sdb1 or 5)...
<ForgeAus> in /mnt
<codyt> ./mnt is in RAM.
<ForgeAus> I made a directory /mnt/sdb1 and sdb5 to mount into there
<Grumpf> TRENDnet TEW-231BRP
<codyt> LiveCDs don't use the hard drive.
<ForgeAus> oh ok so it doesn't alter hte fs?
<codyt> no, you should be fine.
<ForgeAus> its just a vfs?
<Grumpf> but it works fine with my desktop pc and windows^^
<ForgeAus> what if I want it to modify the HDD?
<ForgeAus> mounting doesn't do that?
<codyt> mounting doesn't modify it
<codyt> but it does give you access to modify it.
<ForgeAus> can I unmount anyway
<ForgeAus> its kinda confusing how I had it
<cntb> \o how do I add new group in GUI ? in System settings
<codyt> once you mount it, you're able to read, write,  and navigate through the HD.
<ForgeAus> so when I did mkdir did it make the directry in ram or on the HDD?
<codyt> mkdir /mnt/sdb5 would make it in RAM.
<cntb> found group creating in GUI np
<codyt> unless of course, if you had mounted a device to /mnt
<codyt> and then issued the mkdir command.
<codyt> that would make "sdb5" on the mounted device.
<codyt> which would be eraseable, and wouldn't actually damage anything.
<codyt> ForgeAus, when you want to unmount, use the command "umount /mnt/sdb5" or even "umount /dev/sdb5"
<codyt> place sdb5 as needed
<codyt> replace**
<mena> hey friends i had made a folder through this sudo mkdir /media/Work_J.................how to remoce it
<mena> remove*
<mena> any one plz
<codyt> mena,
<mena> yes
<codyt> is anything mounted to it?
<codyt> or inside of it?
<mena> no
<codyt> sudo rmdir /media/Work_J
<mena> okay thanks very much
<[nige] > is it possible to map the windows key to popup the kubuntu menu
<codyt> mena, you can use "man -k <description>" to search for commands by description
<Grumpf> any other suggestions for my wired connection problem?
<mena> ok
<codyt> like "man -k remove" would match any commands that have the word "remove" in the description.
<codyt> then "man <command>" to get the manual for that command.
<mena> okay cool
<mena> good
<premier_> hey guys, I got mplayer to play embedded media on websites like .wav and stuff
<mena> thanks i saw it its very helpful
<premier_> but it wont loop them... it will only play them once
<cntb> failed to tune k3b to my burner going nero windows BBL
<matthew0507> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<matthew0507> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<codyt> !MD5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<matthew0507> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<matthew0507> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<matthew0507> is there a graphical app. to mount iso images?
<Linux_Galore> matthew0507: thats a rather hard method for a newbie considering konqueror can do it
<matthew0507> how would i do that in konqueror? when i click on the iso file i get an 'open with..' box
<Linux_Galore> matthew0507: well I just right click and a mount option pops up
<ForgeAus> is there an iso: kioslave?
<ForgeAus> that'd fix matthew
<matthew0507> so i should install kioslave using adapt? theres no mount option for me to right click atm
<ForgeAus> um how about nero?
<ForgeAus> ttheres nero for linux right?
<ForgeAus> could open an iso in that??? maybe???
<Linux_Galore> matthew0507: yeah, it must be a kioslav , I just right click->actions-> manage iso -> mount iso
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: dont need nero to mount an iso
<matthew0507> cool, i found this gisomount package, i might give it a try
<mena> dey friends do i need anti-virus
<mena> hey*
<Linux_Galore> mena: no
<mena> okay but what if i dowenload a file or get a file wich is infected and i domt know
<Linux_Galore> mena: so you download an infected file how it it going to run
<ForgeAus> infected?
<mena> oh yea
<ForgeAus> you have a virus?
<ForgeAus> under linux?
<Linux_Galore> mena: Linux doesnt allow user space apps into system space
<mena> but it will take a space right
<mena> ohhh okay
<mena> thanks for your help
<Linux_Galore> mena: thats why you have things like sudo, its to seperate things
<mena> yea
<mena> right
<Linux_Galore> mena: the worst you can do it ruin you users home directory if you run stuff, thats why you always avoid using sudo with third party stuff
<Linux_Galore> is*
<Linux_Galore> mena: if you mess up the users home directory you can just delete it
<mena> okay
<mena> no need to firewall right
<Linux_Galore> mena: no you dont need a firewall unless your running a service really, there is a simple one you can use though just in case type   apt-get install firestarter
<Linux_Galore> sorry  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Linux_Galore> mena: looks a bit like zonealarm
<mena> okay
<_Zerak> i looked at feisty but it didnt say anything about fixing double sound cards like the developers had been talking about. Anyone know anything about it?
<Linux_Galore> mena: its very easy to use and tells you when people are scanning your machine
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: yeah there is a trick with asound  to define the default sound card
<mena> Great it seems to be very good ...i will try it
<_Zerak> yes i know and it worked for a week then stopped for a week and worked the week after that and then it stopped working again, and since
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: type  sudo -i   then login  then  asound list
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: it should show all your sound cards
<_Zerak> actually asoundconf =)
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: then you just select one and type  asoundconf set-default-card <whatever>
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: yeah sorry  asoundconf list
<_Zerak> yes done that 100 times
<_Zerak> but not working
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: the exact text
<_Zerak> took me 5 hours to learn that command, 2 months ago
<mena> okay thanks Linux_Galore thanks very mush ....... i really asked this qusetion befor but you make it more clear to mee thanks again
<_Zerak> wont do anything
<mena> By all
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: it has to be the exact test of what asoundconf list   shows
<mena> God Bless
<Linux_Galore> text*
<Linux_Galore> mena: your welsome
<mena> thanks ..bye
<_Zerak> asoundconf set-default-card CA0106      // Common card, you probably seen it
<_Zerak> but hey, i dont really trust kubuntu since it uninstalled X when i ran Wine
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: yeah, does alsamixer show it
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: thats why you always read the details
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: if you read the details before allowing adept to go ahead you would see its going to remove X
<_Zerak> alsamixer has it as deafult for root/sudo but not default as user
<_Zerak> when running an app with wine, 2 times without failiure and on third time uninstalling X
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: what does kcontrol show in the user account
<_Zerak> doubt it seriously
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: wine doesn unisntall X
<_Zerak> can toggle between both but that is kmix
<Linux_Galore> uninstall *
<_Zerak> did for me, crashed and during the crash X was removed
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: sounds more like a corruption
<_Zerak> was about to give up when i found someone on the web mention it
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: for wine to corrupt X you must run it as "root" because wine has no "write" permissions for system files under a user
<Tobias_> heya :)
<Linux_Galore> hai Tobias_
<_Zerak> didnt run it as root however i gave it higher priority as root
<Tobias_> what torrent program is the best for kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> _Zerak: Im very wary of wine because most of the stuff people run is buggy crap
<Tobias_> I love wine
<Lynoure> Tobias_: How do you define "best"? Ktorrent works fine for me.
<_Zerak> if we go back to sound, chaning as sudo doesnt change for the user, which sound card
<ForgeAus> ktorrent ntorrent... hmmm
<Linux_Galore> Tobias_: ktorrent is ok for one of things, more complex downloads I use azureus
<ForgeAus> torrentmania!
<Tobias_> ktorrent started working very bad lately, it stopped saving the config file too, so it saves the downloads and temporary files in my home folder instead of on the disk with all the space
<Linux_Galore> Tobias_: what version
<Tobias_> lemme check
<Linux_Galore> Tobias_: type ktorrent --version
<Tobias_> might it be because it gets automatically updated?
<Tobias_> 1.2
<Linux_Galore> Tobias_: Im running ktorrent Ver 2.1beta2
<Tobias_> aha
<Linux_Galore> Tobias_: no wonders its an old buggy ver 1
<_Zerak> Linux_Galore: chaning as sudo doesnt change for the user, which sound card it shall use as default and if i have understood correctly, changing with kmix to the other wont change default either
<Tobias_> that sounds like a whole different version :)
<Tobias_> why dont they put it in adept?
<Tobias_> how do i get 2.1?
<Tobias_> is there a compository?
<Linux_Galore> Tobias_: well edgy has 2.03 , my personal repo has 2.1bet2
<Lynoure> Tobias_: even dapper has 2.0.3
<Tobias_> aha
<Tobias_> I use dapper
<Tobias_> am I using an old kubuntu maybe
<Linux_Galore> Tobias_: aaah there is thing on the kubuntu home page to update the kde stuff to 3.5.5
<Linux_Galore> Tobias_: there is a dapper repo
<Tobias_> I think I use kde 3.5.2
<Linux_Galore> Tobias_: have to go back a bit its not on the main page
<Sharketor> hello
<Tobias_> oki
<Sharketor> please 	 need help
<Tobias_> thanks
<Tobias_> Ill get it
<Tobias_> :)
<Sharketor> I change my dns editing file /etc/resolv.conf
<Sharketor> but when I connect, the old dns return
<Sharketor> why?
<Sharketor> I can't change dns?????
<Linux_Galore> Sharketor: yes, changing it wont take effect straight away you have to reset your network
<Sharketor> could you explain what I have to do?
<Linux_Galore> Sharketor: if your using dhcp the dns is set by the router
<Sharketor> no router, modem
<Sharketor> usb
<Linux_Galore> Sharketor: change the setting then reboot
<Sharketor> I have already tried it, without success
<Sharketor> the old dns return just I connect
<Tobias_> how do I install a .deb file?
<Sharketor> Tobias_: double clic on it
<Tobias_> cool
<Tobias_> thanx
<Tobias_> will it update my ktorrent then by itself?
<Sharketor> I think so
<Tobias_> I shouldnt uninstall it in adept first?
<Sharketor> Linux_Galore: have you no solution?
<Sharketor> Tobias_: no
<Tobias_> oki
<Tobias_> kool
<Linux_Galore> Sharketor: aah, kubuntu has a setup thing for that, run sudo systemsettings
<michaelpo> hi.. i just installed ubuntu6.06... how do i make a shutdown button? at the moment i need to click the power icon.. then select shutdown at the login screen... how do i make a shutdown button?
<Sharketor> Linux_Galore: then?
<Linux_Galore> Sharketor: click on the Network settings icon
<Linux_Galore> Sharketor: the rest is obvious
<Sharketor> ok
<Sharketor> mmmhhhh, already tried
<Linux_Galore> Sharketor: so you added your own dns stuff under the Domain tab
<Tobias_> what does it mean when I click the .deb file and it says "sorry, the tool is not in your path"?
<Tobias_> what tool and what path?
<Linux_Galore> Sharketor: if you want to manually set all that you need a static connection
<michaelpo> hi.. i just installed ubuntu6.06... how do i make a shutdown button? at the moment need 2 steps.. i need to click the power icon.. then select shutdown at the login screen... how do i make a one-click shutdown button?
<mineur> michaelpo: add a non kde application which is linked to shutdown -P
<mineur> make it: sudo shutdown -P
<Linux_Galore> Sharketor: so your connection should show "Manual" for the account
<michaelpo> i dont know how to make a application... how? is there a shortcut like windows?
<mineur> you want it on the bottom-bar right?
<swanfl> does anyone here dual boot kubuntu and windows?
<Lynoure> swanfl: yes.
<swanfl> using grub?
<michaelpo> can be anywhere... bottom, top, or on the desktop...
<Lynoure> swanfl: yes.
<mineur> right click on the bottom bar, add application to panel
<mineur> there select non kde application
<swanfl> ok Lynoure I am trying to set up the grub menu.list
<mineur> link it to shutdown and as arguments -P
<Lynoure> swanfl: It should work nicely, this did out of the box :)
<mineur> give it a nice titel and description and you're set... only thing is, the icon will look like a gear...
<swanfl> I already know since my windows partition is hda1 the root is 0,0
<mineur> and I don't know how to change that
<swanfl> what other entries are necessary in the windows "section"?
<Linux_Galore> there is an applet you can add to the taskbar called  kshutdown
<mineur> ah easier :d
<mineur> didn't know of all the applets :d
<michaelpo> sudo shutdown -p ? lower or capital?
<mineur> capital, but michaelpo look at what Linux_Galore said... there's an applet I didn't know the existence of :-)
<Linux_Galore> yeah  sudo apt-get install kshutdown
<Linux_Galore> michaelpo:   sudo apt-get install kshutdown
<Linux_Galore> michaelpo: or run adept from the menu and look for kshutdown   and install it
<Linux_Galore> oops
<KomiaPoika> when i do wget http://www.some website/faq , it just downloads the whole website. how can i get wget to only download the right dir?
<michaelpo> kshutdown is for kde or gnome? i'm using ubuntu6.06
<mineur> kshutdown is for kde...
<swanfl> Lynoure, I have root (hd0,0), makeactive, and chainloader +1. any other lines necessary?
<Linux_Galore>  k = kde  G = Gnome
<Linux_Galore> usually, but not always
<mineur> but I guess there is something similar for gnome... better ask in #ubuntu then
<mineur> I'm a kde fan :)
<michaelpo> no response at #ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> ctrl alt backspace shoult trigger the shutdown option
<codyt> I do like gnome, but I prefer kde
<Linux_Galore> oops sorry ctrl alt del  sorry
<codyt> even though I have some gripes about kde too.
<mineur> codyt: you know of a similar applet for gnome then?
<Tobias_> in what repository do I find ktorrent, the newest version?
<mineur> michaelpo: there's always my first solution then... maybe in gnome you can give it a nice looking icon :)
<michaelpo> why so much trouble to shutdown ubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> mineur: you can drop the shutdown option in the gnome menu right on the desktop or the taskbar
<Linux_Galore> shrug, its in the menu how hard can it be
<mineur> michaelpo: as far as I know it's as easy in gnome as in kde...
<zerak> Linux_Galore still wondering like you said, when chaning for sudo it doesnt change for users. Changing sound card that is and when i try doing it for users nothing happens
<Linux_Galore> mineur: true, both gnome and kde have a shutdown option in the main menu
<michaelpo> ubuntu gnome need 2 clicks... one click.. then wait a few sec... then options for 2nd click...
<Linux_Galore> zerak: sounds like a permissions conflict
<KomiaPoika> too many clicks
<michaelpo> oh... found out the power icon is called quit
<Lynoure> swanfl: if you want help, please do not target me at the moment. I just said I installed dapper and after that dual boot was painless for me
<michaelpo> there is no shutdown button...
<swanfl> ok, thanks
<mineur> there's a logout button...
<Linux_Galore> KomiaPoika: 2 clicks, you dont want a single click shutdown on a deskop, thats suicide
<Lynoure> swanfl: I'm too busy at the moment to dig into grub problems, though normally I might.
<mineur> depends... maybe he wants to use it as a hide the porn button lol j/k :d
<Linux_Galore> just install the kshutdown applet in kde, gnome must have something similar
<KomiaPoika> i want shutdown available by pressing left shift twice in a row :)
<mineur> KomiaPoika: ???? why?????????????? that would definatly be suicide for me lol
<mineur> I go with the kde menu :d
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu should trigger a shutdown with ctrl alt del  anyway
<michaelpo> there is a porn button? why need to hide it?
<michaelpo> ctrl alt del... nothing happens....
<swanfl> can anyone help me set up menu.list for dual booting Windows and Linux?
<zerak> swanfl didnt it do that automaticly when you installed kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> if you want to find apps for gnome poke around  www.gnome-apps.org
<swanfl> no, zerak as I installed kububtu 1st. I did however set up a partition for Windows 2000
<michaelpo> can i use kshutdown in ubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> michaelpo: no reason why not
<Linux_Galore> michaelpo: you can use kde stuff in gnome and vice versa
<mineur> you can, but the applet probably won't integrate nicely in gnome, and it will make you install some dependencies
<Linux_Galore> michaelpo: even applets
<swanfl> all I need are the entries for Windows 2000 in menu.list
<mineur> are kde applets compatible with gnome?
<mineur> cool :)
<codyt> mk fan, kano?
<Kano> sure
<swanfl> zerak,  I have root (hd0,0), makeactive, and chainloader +1. from what I've seen, should the line saying root actually say rootnoverify?
<zerak> i got "makeactive" too
<michaelpo> yikes... kshutdown is downloading 11 files
<zerak> only root
<mineur> told you... dependencies :d
<Ayabara> I just removed kdevelope, but it is still in the menu. how can I delete it from there. Is there a way to run a consistency check on my "start menu"?
<zerak> looks like it
<Linux_Galore> Ayabara: log out
<zerak> swanfl dont know, seem like yoi got most of it
<Ayabara> Linux_Galore, ahh. ok
<anouk> hallo
<esc> does the home button in konqeror-as-browser always open up to your home directory..? or is that just me?
<esc> I want it to open up in my home page...
<mineur> esc: probably configurable
<anouk> enlish
<swanfl> zerak, what windows distro do you have? also, what does your menu.list file have for Windows?
<Linux_Galore> quick answer to the previos question, how do you mount ISO's easily,  install kiso  then konqueror will allow you to mount any iso file on the fly
<anouk> hallo fuck you
<esc> mineur: any idea?
<mineur> esc: konqueror settings... home url...
<anouk> lieke_22_90@hotmail.com
<mineur> change the ~ to http://whatever
<anouk> hallo praat een mongolen
<jenda> Anyone got a spare opinion or two? :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Linux_Galore> jenda: I can spare a few
<mineur> Anouk.... je bent echt niet stoer
<Ayabara> Linux_Galore, logging out/in didn't help :-/
<jenda> I need some feedback on http;//diy.devubuntu.com/kubuntu.png
<swanfl> I have tons of opinions jenda, what about? :)
<anouk> nerelander hier ???
<jenda> That'll go out to print, about 1500 times.
<Linux_Galore> Ayabara: just edit the menu then
<mineur> esc: found it?
<michaelpo> yikes... 10mb to shutdown?
<Linux_Galore> Ayabara: right click on the menu button Edit Menu
<esc> yeah I found it...just testing right now brb
<mineur> michaelpo: that's just the dependencies... kshutdown is a kde app so it needs qt, and some stuff :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Linux_Galore> Ayabara: sorry "Menu Editor"
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cd4404831.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Ayabara> Linux_Galore, thanks. says "Edit Menus" here
<mineur> if you're not using any other kde apps... that might be some overkill just to shutdown yeah :)
<michaelpo> is koffice using odf?
<mineur> no idea I use openoffice
<Linux_Galore> Ayabara: yeah, I think they changed it, for some stupid reason it says Menu Edit  on mine
<michaelpo> koffice is default in kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> michaelpo: no
<mineur> no, it's openoffice
<Linux_Galore> although koffice is nice if you want to edit stuff,  openoffice is a bit over the top for many things
<mineur> nano to edit things hehe
<Linux_Galore> koffice = very fast
<php-freak> aint' there like a ctrl alt delete
<php-freak> on kubunut
<php-freak> or a way to end process
<Jucato> php-freak: Ctrl+Esc
<Linux_Galore> php-freak: yes, depends on your hardware/bios
<mineur> php-freak: kill processid
<esc> mineur: doesnt help.  I can either have konq-as-browser open it's home as /home/esc/ .... or konq-as-file-manag open it's open as www.google.com
<jenda> So, no opinions?
<jenda> hm?
<Jucato> php-freak: or Ctrl+Alt+Esc then click on the window that hung up
* jenda points at http;//diy.devubuntu.com/kubuntu.png
<Linux_Galore> esc: true, konqueror has two modes, file or browser, but not both at the same time
<Linux_Galore> esc: well not in the same tab anyway
<mineur> hmmm but the home always points to one location no?
* mineur uses opera... and thinks everybody should try that :)
<Linux_Galore> mineur: yeah. home can be set to whatever you want
<Linux_Galore> mineur: if i wanted a monolithic bloated closed source bitch I would wast lots of money on opera yes
<phed_> hi
<Linux_Galore> mineur: how do I compile opera so as to remove all the crap like IRC ??
<mineur> opera is free :)
<esc> so basically, I can set konq-as-browser to open up to www.google.com, but when I click the home button it *will only* show my home directory not my home page (google.com)?
<mineur> you don't :)
<Linux_Galore> mineur: air is free in new york doesnt mean its good
<mineur> I don't say it's good because it's free... but by using it you're not wasting money... same goes with open source, it's not good because it's free or open source :)
<mineur> there's alor of crap open source wandering around :)
<administrador> is it possible to place free phone calls using erika
<Linux_Galore> mineur: when opera becomes FOSS and removes all the crap they have been adding that isnt needed i may look at it
<mineur> hehe, imho it's a very good browser :)
<Riddell> jenda: what's that for?
<esc> I really want to like konq as a browser...but this home issue is driving me away
<Linux_Galore> mineur: the problem is Opera isnt a browser anymore, its a network suite
<jenda> Riddell: printing - case badges.
<jenda> Riddell: lots
<phed_> Linux_Galore: Everybody needs C64 skin
<jenda> Riddell: for expos and pretty much anyone who wants them.
<Riddell> jenda: do I get one? :)
<ReneAlta> is it possible to place free phone calls using erika?
<Linux_Galore> mineur: I dont want a monolithic closed source network suite I want a "very good browser"
<mineur> true, but it's pretty configurable so that none of the extra's bother :)
<jenda> Riddell: you get as many as you wish, for the right price ;)
<jenda> Riddell: it's about $0.3 apiece, including shipping
<mineur> of course... and to me konqueror isn't a very good browser :d
<jenda> Riddell: USD - but no less than 10 pieces.
<Linux_Galore> mineur: Opera are just going down the same stupid path Mozilla did before they realised people wanted a "browser" not all the other crap
<jenda> Riddell: they'll probably be available as prizes for the weekly quiz in #ubuntu-trivia, too :)
<mineur> might be... but I'm still a fan :)
<phed_> how about an opensource monolith?
<wolfwalker> I'm beginning to get a bit ticked off here. Can someone help me?
<Linux_Galore> mineur: also Opera doesnt intergrate with anything other than "opera"
<michaelpo> yikes it just turned into 12mb... for kshutdown in ubuntu
<phed_> it is certainly faster than most browsers anyway
<mineur> yay another opera fan :d
<phed_> not a opera fan
<mineur> :p
<phed_> i am betting on none of the horses
<mineur> well not a hater then? :)
<phed_> nah
<Linux_Galore> Opera can suck my wang
<phed_> not happy till i see something render html with opengl
<esc> I dont like opera either. I love firefox, but not so much on kde
<mineur> Linux_Galore: that's what I hate about konqueror... it integrates way too much :)
<Linux_Galore> mineur: but at least it "does" opera is just wated disk space with no "open api" so nothing can work with it
<wolfwalker> I'm trying to get my Linux computer online (I'm on my Windoze computer now) but no luck. Someone gave me a link to linux drivers for my particular modem. The package came as a .tar.bz2 file. So now what do I do with it?
<Linux_Galore> wasted*
<mineur> I can work with it, good enough for me :)
<Linux_Galore> mineur: a browser should "work with other applications" not be some monolithic stand alone heading for bloatville app
<ReneAlta> is it possible to place free phone calls using erika??
<esc> wolfwalker untar it
<ReneAlta> How do I do it?
<wolfwalker> I did, I uncompressed it
<mineur> but I clearly see you have issues with Opera... :d
<michaelpo> omg... 20mb for kshutdown...
<wolfwalker> Now what?
<esc> are the drivers in the repos, first?
<Linux_Galore> mineur: opera doesnt enhance my desktop, in fact it makes it more cluttered because ti "doesnt work with anything"
<mineur> lol michaelpo I told you... we all told you... there a reprobably gnome applets for the same thing... but I don't know crap about gnome... :)
<wolfwalker> |esc:| I don't know
<Linux_Galore> yeah, gnome has its own version or karamba
<esc> you should check there first
<wolfwalker> |esc:| I'm not sure what to look for and where to look. I'm kinda new to linux
<esc> what are you trying to install?
<dennister> howdy folks...just looking for someone :)
<wolfwalker> USB drivers for my modem
<mineur> lol Linux_Galore you made your point... and you do have a point, but none of your opinions is enough for me to throw it out of the window... it does what I want it to do... and it does it really good, imho :)
<esc> wolfwalker: can you be more specific?
<mineur> I'm off for food
<esc> make/model
<wolfwalker> Ahhh
<wolfwalker> |esc:| It's a Netopia modem, says on the back it's a Cayman 3300 series
<esc> wireless?
<wolfwalker> |esc:| I got this file someone directed me to usbatm-20050216.tar.bz2
<michaelpo> it is still halfway downloading.. can i change my mind and cancel?
<wolfwalker> I decompressed it and got these files
<wolfwalker> No, not wireless
<esc> what kind of modem is it?
<wolfwalker> cxacru.c Kbuild Kconfig usbatm.c usbatm.h
<esc> asdl, ethernet...?
<wolfwalker> Those are the files I got
<esc> pppp?
<wolfwalker> It's a DSL connection, ethernet and usb options for connect between computer and modem
<michaelpo> it is still halfway downloading.. can i change my mind and cancel? will it delete the downloaded files?
<wolfwalker> When I extracted the .tar file, I got cxacru.c Kbuild Kconfig usbatm.c usbatm.h Now what do I do with them?
<one> Sysinfo for 'one': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2600+ at 2088 MHz (4180 bogomips), , RAM: 370/503MB, 107 proc's, 16.23h up
<esc> wolfwalker: I have no idea. the first thing you should do is search the ubuntuforums or other linux forums (try to stick with forums that are close to your disto - ubuntuforums kubuntuforums, whatever) and look for a guide.
<wolfwalker> Oh well
<esc> getting a modem working is more than just installing a few files.
<esc> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=13036358
<wolfwalker> Yeah, tell me about it
<esc> have you read the forums?
<wolfwalker> I don't know about any forums, much less where they are and what to look for when I get there
<wolfwalker> I'm kinda new to the whole Linux thing
<esc> click on that link I just put up
<esc> and read around
<esc> register on the forums...and search for your modem. if there is nothing, start a new thread. someone has to know what to do.
<michaelpo> it is still halfway downloading.. can i change my mind and cancel? will it delete the downloaded files?
<esc> control-c will cancel
<esc> and then do sudo apt-get clean if you want
<wolfwalker> Well, here's hoping
<wolfwalker> Danka
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows
<esc> if not, you can always buy an ethernet card for 20 bucks
<wolfwalker> It has ethernet
<wolfwalker> It doesn't work
<esc> one that is know to work. usb cards kind of suck
<michaelpo> it will clean kshutdown specifically or clean my whole hdd?
<esc> just get a standard ethernet card
<wolfwalker> My computer has an ethernet jack
<esc> so why not use that
<wolfwalker> When I tried the ethernet route, it didn't work
<esc> what happened?
<wolfwalker> Said it couldn't access the modem's access concentrator
<rag1> hi
<esc> what said that
<wolfwalker> When I ran pppoeconf
<wolfwalker> It scanned the ethernet port
<wolfwalker> Then said it couldn't access the modem's access concentrator
<rag1> If i can, i wanna ask you a question about kubuntu vs partition table
<rjaltagracia> Anybody has any experience with VoIP
<esc> wolfwalker : I really have no idea. never used DSL or your cards before. like I said before, check out the ubuntuforums and kubuntuforums. you'll find plenty of info there and many helpful people.
<esc> good luck
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<michaelpo> aiks... it's done... i have kshutdown in my menu.... i will keep it....
<zorglu_> q. any eclipse user on edgy around ? i run eclipse on ubuntu dapper and got a large memory leak when using eclipse, like 80mbyte every hour. i would like to know if people using edgy experience it too ?
<zorglu_> or feisty
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> kalarm will be backported to Edgy http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9966 ?
<animimotus> if a motu know it
<Hobbsee> animimotus: unlikely
<animimotus> Hobbsee: and integrated to Feisty ?
<Hobbsee> animimotus: if it's in kde 3.5.6
<michaelpo> hi
<michaelpo> how do i use kshutdown?
<michaelpo> when i click it, it go into configuration....'
<animimotus> Hobbsee: but in universe or multiverse, the condition are the same ?
<Hobbsee> animimotus: yes.  the package is in main, anyway
<codyt> Got a new DVDRW drive today, but it's very slow to respond when ripping or burning, any ideas?
<animimotus> Hobbsee: in fact I don't understand really how I packet is integrated in the deposit chain. Perhaps a url can explain the process?
<KomiaPoika> animimotus: should be alone and master on its nap
<Hobbsee> !components
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> animimotus: ^ ?
<AL9000> Guys I broke apt :( http://pastebin.ca/321457
<nate_> google video in kubuntu?
<Kano> hi, is there a package for  h264 (avc)
<AL9000> This may have been a bad time to ask because I think I'm about to be taken away.
<animimotus> Hobbsee: thank you
<AL9000> ><
<nate_> how can i run a login manager on edgy
<Hobbsee> AL9000: acutally, you broke python-central
<nate_> gdm dosnt work, it says alsorts of things
<Hobbsee> AL9000: want me to file a bug on that?
<AL9000> Please.
<AL9000> Also fix it :>
<AL9000> It was a direct result of apt-get install k3d
<animimotus> Hobbsee: and does it exist a roadmap for the components integration?
<hakanu> selamlar
<Hobbsee> animimotus: perhaps wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Hobbsee> you're looking for main inclusion reports
<AL9000> How can I remove k3d without running the pre-removal script?
<hakanu> trke bilen birileri varm acaba
<AL9000> Or alternative solution.
<Kano> Riddell: dont you think it is using external ffmpeg now and that has it disabled?
<ForgeAus> pre-removal?
<AL9000> http://pastebin.ca/321457 <--  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<levi__> anyone here use glftpd?
<Hobbsee> AL9000: i'm not sure how you can remove that.  short of removing python-central
<AL9000> Hmm
<AL9000> That would somewhat remove my entire installation :x
<Hobbsee> AL9000: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central/+bug/80588
<Hobbsee> yes, i suspected as much
<AL9000> Can I get apt and/or dpkg to just ignore it for now?
<Hobbsee> well, you can install it again, i would think
<AL9000> Its post-installation script fails in the same way as its pre-removal script.
<zorglu_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> AL9000: damn
<dominika> cze, suchajcie, zainstalowaam Winshita na 8 partycji koo Kubuntu. Windows na 1 partycji (100MB) zaisntalowa swj program startowy. No wic wywaliam go (sformatowaam pierwsz partycj na ext3) i zainstalowaam tak GRUBA. Kubuntu si uruchamia, ale nie wiem co dopisa do konfiguracji by uruchomic Winshita. Pomoecie?
<zorglu_> !pl | dominika
<ubotu> dominika: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nate_> how do i kill a app thats froze
<Ash-Fox> ctrl alt escape
<KomiaPoika> ps ax|grep appname
<Ash-Fox> then click it
<KomiaPoika> and kill appname
<KomiaPoika> man kill
<ForgeAus> file type iso9660 is that iso the same as a CD iso?
<zorglu_> ForgeAus: yes
<Chousuke> a CD "iso" is an image of the CD, and CDs contain an iso9660 filesystem
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660
<Chousuke> so, yes.
<ForgeAus> its ok
<nate_> those keys didnt do anything
<nate_> im in edgy
<nate_> if that helpds
<ForgeAus> I was just checking I'm used to them being called iso I don't pay attention ot the numbers thats all
<Ash-Fox> nate_, work fine here, ctrl alt escape, and I click the application I want to kill.
<Ash-Fox> You get a little skull and bones as the cursor when you do it usually
<nate_> ok it came up
<Ash-Fox> So click the application window with it?
<ForgeAus> hmmm that didn't work
<nate_> theres alot of things running
<Ash-Fox> nate_, bring the program you want to kill to the front, hit ctrl alt escape then click it.
<ForgeAus> whats wrong with this? sudo mount -t iso9660 RIPLinuxX.iso /mnt/rip/ ???
<nate_> yeh i did that, it came up but beryl made it transparent lol
<ForgeAus> it said RIPLinuxX.iso is not a block device
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, you forgot -o loop
<ForgeAus> whats -o loop?
<Ash-Fox> option lookback device
<Ash-Fox> for more information, open man://mount in Konqueror
<Ash-Fox> err, sorry, man:/mount
<paolo_>  Hi. is it possible, in linux, to manage how much virtual memory must reserved to a process?
<ForgeAus> damn I think I need to burn this to boot off of it
<paolo_>  Hi. is it possible, in linux, to manage how much virtual memory must BE reserved to a process?
<Aarohi> can kubuntu packages be installed over ubuntu through the kubuntu CD?
<Ash-Fox> paolo_, I know it's possible on a per user basis. You could create a new user account and limit their user's memory usage then run the application under that username.
<Ash-Fox> Aarohi, yes, but you're better off starting from a fresh in my opinion.
<Aarohi> thanks Ash-Fox
<paolo_> Ash-Fox: and if you use a swap file, is it possible in general?
<Ash-Fox> paolo_, linux uses swap partitions, you can create a loopback device (file) for swap to create a swap file.
<ForgeAus> um does anyone have any experience with RIPLinuX?
<ForgeAus> is there a way to um... access the file system it runs? I can open the iso but that doesn't let me get to the vfs? filesystem it loads
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, this is the help channel for Kubuntu, not RIPLinuX
<ForgeAus> I'm not even sure where it loads it from!
<ForgeAus> lol AshFox... good point
<paolo_> Ash-Fox: so, in this case, if I use this file,  can i manage the virtual memory to reserve to a specified process?
<ForgeAus> I'm in Kubuntu tho (trying to open it from inside there)
<Ash-Fox> paolo_, no.
<ForgeAus> besides theres no #RIPLinuX channel
<ForgeAus> (I know I just went there)
<paolo_> why not Ash-Fox?
<Ash-Fox> paolo_, because I only know of a per user basis, not per process.
<Ash-Fox> paolo_, there maybe some 3rd party kernel module that does what you want, but I don't know of it. I would imagine those kernel modules generally exist for embedded linux.
<paolo_> I see ash
<paolo_> Ash-Fox: anyway, other people say that it's possible to limit the amount of ram used by a process
<Ash-Fox> paolo_, again I know it's possible per user.
<ForgeAus> uh whats a cgz file?
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, file <filename>
<paolo_> ok Ash-Fox
<ForgeAus> AshFox its an extension
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, well I have no idea. But file could probably tell you more.
<paolo_> Ash-Fox: anyway, a work around would be launching a process with a specified user...
<paolo_> right?
<Ash-Fox> paolo_, yes? Just run it as another user?..
<ForgeAus> gzip compressed
<ForgeAus> so its an archive like a .zip file.. interesting
<ForgeAus> but doesn't help me much
<paolo_> Ash-Fox: why "?"
<Ash-Fox> like sudo -u username /path/to/application, or if it's a graphical one, kdesu -u username /path/to/application
<ForgeAus> unless you can mount a compressed file somehow
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, yes it does, it tells you it's a gzip file
<Ash-Fox> ark should be able to open it
<Ash-Fox> (Comes with kubuntu preintalled)
<Ash-Fox> *preinstalled
<Ash-Fox> paolo_, what do you mean why?
<paolo_> Ash-Fox: you wrote   <Ash-Fox> paolo_, yes? Just run it as another user?..
<paolo_> was it a question? or the "?" appeared strangely?
<Ash-Fox> It was a question, as in, why not run it as another user.
<paolo_> i see Ash-Fox
<valchers> Hallo, I have problem whith kubuntu, I instaled ubuntu 6.06 and when I after finished restart computer I can`t login, There is information "root login is no allowed" nut in consols regime a can login
<chuen> Hi. Anyone like to recommend their favourite printer that works well with Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !root | valchers
<ubotu> valchers: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<michaelpo> kshutdown did not work
<Ash-Fox> What do you mean "did not work" ?
<michaelpo> i dont know how to get kshutdown to work in ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> Did you install it?
<Ash-Fox> !kshutdown
<michaelpo> yes i did
<ubotu> kshutdown: an advanced shut down utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9~beta-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 261 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Ash-Fox> Okay, and you can't get it to work.. because/
<Ash-Fox> What are you doing exactly?
<michaelpo> i just installed ubuntu6.06
<michaelpo> i just installed ubuntu6.06, when i want to shutdown, i click the quit button... then need to wait a while while it log me off... then i need to click the shutdown selection.... i just installed kshutdown.... how do I get it to work in ubuntu?
<michaelpo> Ash-Fox: i just installed ubuntu6.06, when i want to shutdown, i click the quit button... then need to wait a while while it log me off... then i need to click the shutdown selection.... i just installed kshutdown.... how do I get it to work in ubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> Well, you're not supposed choose 'quit' in kshutdown, it's 'Start [Return] '
<Ash-Fox> *supposed to choose
<michaelpo> what do i choose then?
<michaelpo> yes i choose start
<Ash-Fox> If you're using the right click tray icon menu.. use anything above 'quit' todo your desired action
<michaelpo> then a confirm window show up...
<michaelpo> then i choose turn off computer....
<michaelpo> nothing happened after that...
<Ash-Fox> Let me check this
<Ash-Fox> Just imaged a fresh install of kubuntu.. updating..
<Ash-Fox> Okay, installing kshutdown then rebooting..
<Ash-Fox> michaelpo, kshutdown is working perfectly here?
<Ash-Fox> michaelpo, access settings -> check system configuration, any problems?
<michaelpo> i'm usung ubuntu... gnome
<michaelpo> it seems that this is not a KDE full session
<michaelpo> problem 2: kde display manager is not running
<michaelpo> 3. you can customize actions to work with gdm
<michaelpo> problem 4: if you have problem with the /sbin/shutdown commend... try to modify the /etc/shutdown.allow" file,
<Ash-Fox> Well, now you know the problems. You can decide what todo.
<michaelpo> i dont know how to fix it
<michaelpo> how do i modify the /etc/shutdown.allow file?
<Ash-Fox> It wants you to run kdm, kde etc.
<Ash-Fox> sudo gkedit /etc/shutdown.allow I imagine
<Ash-Fox> err gksudo gkedit /etc/shutdown.allow
<michaelpo> what do i edit in the shutdown.allow file?
<Ash-Fox> Your problems aren't with shutdown.allow btw.
<Ash-Fox> You need to run kdm and KDE according to kshutdown.
<michaelpo> what's my problem?
<michaelpo> it say i can use gdm....
<michaelpo> no?
<Ash-Fox> I don't see anything in man:/kshutdown
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Peruna> anyone here using OSX style menu (File Edit ... ) in KDE ?
<Ash-Fox> Sorry, I can't really help with Gnome/GDM stuff, since I don't really use it that much. Beyond that, I rarely have the same applications running on the different DEs
<Ash-Fox> Peruna, no, but I used to.
<Peruna> oh just wonder if it's possible to make Firefox's menu to display there aswell
<Peruna> right now it displays in the firefox window
<Ash-Fox> Firefox doesn't use KDElibs, sorry.
<michaelpo> Ash-Fox: thanks... kshutdown is good in kubuntu? one click shutdown?
<Peruna> ooh
<Ash-Fox> michaelpo, yep, working perfectly, I tested it.
<michaelpo> i dont like the click... wait... click... in ubuntu
<Peruna> please recommend me a good OSX-like dock panel :)
<Ash-Fox> Peruna, superkaramba has some nice widgets that look like OSX dock panels
<Peruna> does it also dock them ?
<Peruna> I mean .. show that they are running
<Ash-Fox> Peruna, you'll want to look on www.kde-look.org to find the different ones -- yes some do.
<Peruna> nice, ok
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I share my internet connection?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<stdin> DjDarkman: install firestarter, that will allow you to setup connection sharing
<rysiek|pl> anybody any ideas on how to make a non-working function key on a laptop's keyboard to work with edgy? the key *does* work under windows, but it *does not* show up neither in xev, nor in dmesg
<DjDarkman> yeah stdin ,but is there a kde solution for this?
<Ash-Fox> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<stdin> rysiek|pl: use keytouch and optionally keytouch keytouch-editor
<matthew0507> im trying to use kiso to mount my iso images. but i get this message "You have to start Kiso in root first' , what does that mean?
<stdin> DjDarkman: Connection sharing is done by the kernel, the apps are only a GUI, you can try guidedog to do it, bit I haven't tried it
<Peruna> anyone here using Kopete ?
<stdin> matthew0507: maybe it means start as root (kdesu)
<matthew0507> yea 'start as root', how do i do that with kdesu? what command do i type?
<Ash-Fox> Peruna, I used to, but I started using Gaim because I was getting annoyed at the lack of working ignore and privacy settings.
<Peruna> In the main window, each toolbar has a handle is there a way to hide them ?
<Ash-Fox> Hm, there might be a 'lock' toolbars option somewhere
<stdin> matthew0507: probably "kdesu kiso"
<Peruna> oh
<matthew0507> stdin: ty, i'll give that a try
<rysiek|pl> stdin: m'kay, testing
<ubuntu> hi
<Peruna> hi
<doc|> no puedo instalar Feisty Herd 2, tengo problema con la particion
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<doc|> ok ok
<Peruna> for some reason my CPU is running at 1 Ghz only (max 1.8)
<Peruna> is it normal ?
<KomiaPoika> no
<Lynoure> It is if you have it throttled to that.
<Peruna> no idea, just installed Kubuntu
<mineur> Peruna: is it a laptop?
<Peruna> no, pc
<mineur> hmmm
<oem_> Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich bei Kubuntu KMail finde
<mineur> !de > oem_
<mineur> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Peruna> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<rysiek|pl> guys, has anyone experienced problems with beryl/fglrx (DRI not enabled, beryl cannot run) and beryl-settings (missing module: gtk, and after installing python2.5-gtk I get this: gobject.GError: Unrecognized image file format)?
<rysiek|pl> ...after the last update
<rysiek|pl> before the update beryl and beryl settings worked like a charm
<ScarFreewill> !cli|ScarFreewill
<gnomefreak> rysiek|pl: you need to install beryl-settings-bindings and it should work. this is if you are using the 2.0 beta
<ScarFreewill> !cli|ScarFreewill
<Kuser> !cli | ScarFreewill
<wimpies> I want to set up the keyboard to qwerty US-Internaltiona (with EURO) but without having to strike two keys to have a ~ sign
<Kuser> ScarFreewill: seems ubotu is sleeping :P
<gnomefreak> rysiek|pl: also best place for beryl questions is in #ubuntu-xgl
<ScarFreewill> Kuser: yeah :$
<rysiek|pl> gnomefreak: thanks, forgot about that channel
<ubotu> ScarFreewill: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Pekke> does anybody have any ideas how to get my cd/dvdrom to work? i have "/media/cdrom0" directory, but nothing happens when i put cd in...
<dgi> man
<Kuser> heh, he woke up
<Peruna> alt gr + 5 gives the euro symbol
<devilsadvocate> Pekke, kde?
<Pekke> yep
<devilsadvocate> Pekke, dont you get the popup like tht in windows?
<Pekke> noup.
<Pekke> my usb memory givesit, but no cdrom
<devilsadvocate> Pekke, in a terminal type sudo mount -l
<Peruna> how to create rootpassword in konsole ?
<devilsadvocate> Pekke, output? (pastebin)
<Pekke> devilsadvocate: pastebin?
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<devilsadvocate> ok
<Kuser> !sudo | Peruna
<Pekke> !pastebin
<Pekke> ?
<Pekke> paste?
<Pekke> i'm a noobie =)
<devilsadvocate> in the output of mount -l
<Kuser> http://www.pastebin.ca
<devilsadvocate> do you see /media/cdrom0
<Peruna> Pekke www.pastebin.ca
<Pekke> no
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Peruna: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Peruna> Kuser I meant creating a password for root
<Kuser> Peruna: why do you need to ?
<Pekke> http://www.pastebin.ca/321551
<Pekke> ok there
<devilsadvocate> Pekke, type "dmesg" in the command line and see if there is anythign about your cdrom in the last few lines
<Peruna> ok
<Peruna> so that I won't have to type sudo everytime
<stdin> Peruna: use: sudo -i
<Peruna> ooh
<Peruna> nice thnx :)
<stdin> np :)
<Pekke> devilsadvocate: no there's nothing about my cdrom.. only 3 times about rt2500, PCI, pccard, acpi
<devilsadvocate> Pekke, type ls /dev |grep hd
<Pekke> oh, it says: cdrom: open failed
<stdin> devilsadvocate: wouldn't ls /dev/hd* work there ?
<devilsadvocate> stdin, it should, but i kind of like grep :P
<stdin> gerp's kool :)
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> you can help me
<stdin> depends on the problem
<stdin> kkosmo
<devilsadvocate> dont have to bother with the position of the *.. in usally looking for something less defined
<kkosmo> how i can change only the language on konsole to english
<kkosmo> ?
<kkosmo> only konsol
<kkosmo> konsole
<stdin> kkosmo: export LANG="C"
<doc|> una preguntilla mas, de donde puedo sacar la configuracion del xorg, del live cd
<kkosmo> TYPE X
<kkosmo> C
<kkosmo> ?
<kkosmo> OR
<mineur> !es
<kkosmo> EN
<stdin> doc|: #kubuntu-fr
<doc|> sorry
<stdin> :)
<mineur> doc|: mas suerte en kubuntu-es :)
<Pekke> what should the grep-line do? it gave me:hda, hda1,2,5,hdb
<kkosmo> stdin
<kkosmo> thankd
<kkosmo> thankds
<devilsadvocate> Pekke, how many hard drives do you have?
<stdin> np :)
<kkosmo> =] 
<mineur> Pekke: grep just parses it's input and only shows the lines according to the argument you giive it...
<mineur> pfffffffffffff I'm constantly switching from laptop to desktop.... can't type!
<shenmue> hi
<shenmue> anyone knows which software can change the case of the tag of mp3 files?
<devilsadvocate> shenmue, amarok
<shenmue> devilsadvocate: I mean change lots files automaticlly
<Zamber> google for it
<Zamber> maybe theres somewhere a script for it
<devilsadvocate> shenmue, you can use amarok to change a single field of tags
<dromer> anyone: ever since I moved my /home to a different partition yesterday, Thunderbird keeps crashing every time I try to read  mail (if I don't touch it it stays on)
<dromer> I can click on the mail and read it, but wintin 10 seconds it crashes
<Pekke> devilsadvocate: i have only one 20G hd. and it is not partitioned (except the swap part)
<stdin> shenmue: easytag seems to be able to do what you want
<shenmue> stdin: ok, i'll give it a try
<devilsadvocate> Pekke, ok. did dmesg assign any id to the cdrom , hdb maybe?
<stdin> devilsadvocate: what does "dmesg |grep -i cd-rom" show ?
<stdin> or Pekke ^^
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, someone was trying to help me setup fglrx last night
<K-Ryan> I went through the !fglrx page and did what I was supposed to, except when typing in fglrxinfo in the konsole it doesnt say ati
<K-Ryan> Can anyone help?
<stdin> do you have the fglrx driver loaded ?
<K-Ryan> By loaded, what do you mean?
<stdin> in xorg.conf
<K-Ryan> I don't think I did, last night the guy was trying to do something with that.
<stdin> if you don't put it in xorg.conf, it won't be used
<K-Ryan> How do I put it in there?
<rysiek|pl> guys, is there a way of checking wich packages have been upgraded in the last upgrade?
<stdin> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, under Section "Device", change the Driver to "fglrx"
<K-Ryan> "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<stdin> K-Ryan: replace "sudo" with "kdesu"
<stdin> rysiek|pl: if you know the date, you can look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<K-Ryan> okay,  found "Section "InputDevice" "Driver "wacom" "
<K-Ryan> Replace that with fglrx?
<stdin> K-Ryan: no, under "Section "Device" "
<rysiek|pl> stdin: great! thanks
<stdin> rysiek|pl: no problem :)
<K-Ryan> okay, replaced it with Fglrx
<K-Ryan> testing...
<stdin> K-Ryan: not a uppercase F, and you'll need to restart the X server
<K-Ryan> right...
<K-Ryan> restarting x...
<K-Ryan> umm, logging out and back in counts as restarting the x server right?
<stdin> nope
<K-Ryan> no?
<K-Ryan> I thought someone said that only hardware changes required a reboot
<stdin> logout, and choose "Restart the X server" from the meny
<stdin> menu
<K-Ryan> oh =)
<K-Ryan> let me try that
<devilsadvocate> stdin, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace kills the x-server
<stdin> I didn't say kill it, I said restart it :P
<stdin> besides, the menu entry is cleaner for the system
<K-Ryan> good news and bad news
<K-Ryan> good news, i moved up from my 1/3 FPS
<K-Ryan> bad news, it moved to 2 FPS
<K-Ryan> and my mouse couldnt move up
<K-Ryan> so i had to reboot
<K-Ryan> How can I terminate a program that im in, what keys?
<Lynoure> K-Ryan: Out of curiousity, windowed or full screen?
<K-Ryan> full screen
<stdin> normally Ctrl-Alt-Escape, then click on the window
<K-Ryan> if you are running something full screen would the window still come up?
<stdin> should do, but can depend on the app
<raghul> hi
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<raghul> how to download the kernel source
<raghul> how to download the kernel source for dapper drake
<LjL> Ubotu, tell raghul about kernel | raghul, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> !kernel
<LjL> !kernel | raghul
<Ubotwo> raghul: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LjL> !info linux-source
<Ubotwo> linux-source - Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Pekke> hello
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Pekke> devilsadvocate: it says that the cdrom is hdb
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<devilsadvocate> Pekke, try sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom
<Pekke> ok
<Pekke> my wlan card seems to loose the connection every now and then, and after that it's quite hard to get it back
<shenmue> raghul: sudo aptitude install linux-source
<Pekke> now it's just doing something with the cdrom
<devilsadvocate> give it a minute
<Pekke> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Pekke> it said that
<devilsadvocate> ok
<Pekke> but still tries to  do something
<devilsadvocate> try another cd
<Pekke> roger
<Pekke> won't open =)
<Pekke> hmm
<devilsadvocate> same error?
<Pekke> i put to the Kscd device to mount: /dev/hdb, and it started playing the cd
<devilsadvocate> but it works?
<Pekke> now it gives the opening pop up. =)
<Pekke> thanks
<devilsadvocate> you might have your media player configured to do that
<CotRo|eR> Hey anyone knows how to connect my nokia 6600 to my ubuntu machine via bluetooth and surf the internet on my mobile via 'ubuntu' ???
<devilsadvocate> your other cd is screwed Pekke
<Pekke> i don't know witch line it was, but it works
<visik7> anyone here using lphoto ?
<raghul> how to reduce the size of the ubuntu kernel?
<Pekke> both of the cd's work now. the other one was data, and other .wav. now it gives the pop up window like in XP when i insert a cd
<raghul> it takes more time for me to boot ubuntu any idea
<stdin> CotRo|eR: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<raghul> it takes more time for me to boot ubuntu any idea to boot it faster
<Pekke> what is the best c++ or HTML editor and coding tool in Kubuntu?
<Pekke> with color coding and stuff
<waylandbill> kdevelop & quanta (kdewebdev)
<gnomefreak> quanta but its kind of on the heavy side
<CotRo|eR> stdin: yes i managed now how do i pair bluetooth devices?
<stdin> CotRo|eR: those pages tell you how to do it
<praveer_fedora> anyone know
<praveer_fedora> how to change label for ext3
<praveer_fedora> i have wrongly labelled two partitions as / so none can boot
<raghul> is there any way to convert the partition from ext3 to reiserfs without formatting?
<LjL> !convertfs | raghul, but dangerous
<Ubotwo> convertfs - in-place filesystem conversion - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<LjL> praveer_fedora: that's not the label, that's the mountpoing. it's in /etc/fstab
<praveer_fedora> what should i do now
<praveer_fedora> LjL, I am sure it is Label thing i have faced it before
<praveer_fedora> some how forgot to remeber it
<LjL> praveer_fedora: then you haven't explained it correctly. you said you "labelled both as /", which makes not much sense
<LjL> praveer_fedora: if even recovery mode and "init=/bin/sh" fail, i guess you should use a live cd
<praveer_fedora> ya
<praveer_fedora> kubuntu 64 bit
<praveer_fedora> jus tell me command to change label
<LjL> praveer_fedora: e2label is the command you want *if* the problem is the label, anyway
<praveer_fedora> thanks
<praveer_fedora> a lotttt
<LjL> praveer_fedora: i've just done it, although an "apropos label" would have easily told you
<praveer_fedora> LjL was trying with mke2fs
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<K-Ryan> Hey now
<LjL> praveer_fedora: bad idea i think... that formats
<BluesKaj> !Haiku
<Ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<K-Ryan> !poem
<BluesKaj> yeah :)
<LjL> !botabuse
<Ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<K-Ryan> I wasn't abusing, I was seeing if a more basic thing would have a result...
<BluesKaj> sensitive bots here
<LjL> K-Ryan: still, you can use private messages or #ubuntu-bots if you don't know whether a factoid exists
<K-Ryan> Ubotwo?
<LjL> !bot
<Ubotwo> This is a temporary replacement for Ubotu. You can browse Ubotu's brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<K-Ryan> What happened to Ubotu? o.O
<LjL> K-Ryan: read your backscrool, search for "ubotu has left"
<stdin> anyone know of a GUI for ip6tables ?
<BluesKaj> factoid?...is that botspeak for "fact" ?
<K-Ryan> Oh, I see
<LjL> BluesKaj: it's botspeak for "association between a trigger-word and the bot's response"
<K-Ryan> So the bot reset it's connection?
<K-Ryan> *its
<LjL> K-Ryan: kind of, it's been parting and joining for all day at a few minutes' interval
<BluesKaj> bots got a botette :)
<BluesKaj> anyone have experience with Haiky the OS ?
<BluesKaj> Haiku
<K-Ryan> Oh that's why you did that
<K-Ryan> I thought you were bored =)
<BluesKaj> well, that too
<K-Ryan> =P
<CotRo|eR> stdin: no success in surfing internet with bluetooth
<LjL> BluesKaj: that's quite offtopic... still, no, i've only used proper BeOS, and i didn't even believe Haiku was at a stage where you could actually boot it
<stdin> CotRo|eR: not even with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup ?
<BluesKaj> LjL, IC
<LjL> it surely has gone a long way since i last looked at it. i used to look at the site daily, but not anymore
<CotRo|eR> stdin: because i dont want to surf the internet via gprs, but the other way round, surf the internet on the mobile via bluetooth via ubuntu to become free :)
<K-Ryan> CotRo|eR doesn't want to pay for internet from his phone company =)
<stdin> CotRo|eR: don't know if you can do that
<praveer_fedora> LjL: I think i have messed my vfat partition any command to reapir vfat , may be using fsck but it didnt help, it says clean but mounting that vfat fails
<praveer_fedora> LjL: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3
<CotRo|eR> yes you CAN!
<LjL> praveer_fedora: well, in what way might you have messed it up?
<CotRo|eR> http://my.opera.com/nicomen/blog/show.dml/207942#comments
<praveer_fedora> LjL: tried to repair ext3 which semmed to have bad magic number for relabelling
<tibbar> can some one recomend me a cool download manager for firefox, im using Kget and wget atm, but I cant find plugins.
<CotRo|eR> but its not a good guide doesn't work
<praveer_fedora> LjL: in it got few things about /WINDOWS/TEMP/****
<LjL> praveer_fedora: weird that it would affect *another* partition... might you not somehow have changed the partition type for the FAT partition? check fdisk -l /dev/sda
<praveer_fedora> ok
<eviljames> Bonjour!  This machine has incorrectly decided that my graphics card is i915 instead of i810, how do I convince it otherwise?
<praveer_fedora> LjL: Cannot open /dev/sda3 <- seems strange
<eviljames> It's loading incorrect kernel modules.
<devilsadvocate> eviljames, what makes you think that?
<LjL> praveer_fedora: /dev/sda not /dev/sda3, if that's fdisk that you're using
<tibbar> can some one recomend me a cool download manager for firefox, im using Kget and wget atm, but I cant find firefox plugins.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<praveer_fedora> LjL: Cannot open /dev/sda
<devilsadvocate> tibbar, dta
<eviljames> devilsadvocate: Well, the drm module that has loaded is i915
<devilsadvocate> eviljames, you sure you have 810 ?:P
<eviljames> yes.
<eviljames> wait.
<eviljames> ;)
<devilsadvocate> eviljames, lspci
<LjL> praveer_fedora: weird enough, stupid question but are you sure the device is actually /dev/sda and not something else, say /dev/hda?
<eviljames> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<LjL> praveer_fedora: ah wait - of course you need to be root
<eviljames> A quick google search links the 82865G to i810 driver
<devilsadvocate> eviljames, are you facing any problem otherwise?
<tibbar> devilsadvocate: where can I get dta
<praveer_fedora> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/321644 is what i have messed up
<devilsadvocate> tibbar, google for it - you can try down them all
<eviljames> devilsadvocate: yes.  Beryl crashes immediately upon starting.  my laptop had this exact same problem, and manually doing: modprobe -r i915 && modprobe i810
<K-Ryan> has anyone installed xblast or xblast-tnt
<eviljames> after the X server had crashed causes beryl to work.
<K-Ryan> I don't know which one to install >.<
<LjL> praveer_fedora: ouch! you should have done copy original to backup there, not vice versa...
<stdin> eviljames: I have a 845, and I still have i915 loaded, doesn't seem to cause any trouble
<devilsadvocate> eviljames, hmm
<eviljames> devilsadvocate: but once I did that, beryl works fine.
<eviljames> The laptop has the same integrated video card.
<praveer_fedora> LjL: has the following got anything to do with
<LjL> praveer_fedora: i suppose /dev/sda1 really is a FAT partition anyway, and you mistook it for an ext3 partition?
<praveer_fedora> vfat
<LjL> praveer_fedora: maybe, i'm not sure
<praveer_fedora> LjL: this seems too strange
<stdin> eviljames: you can blacklist the i915 module, and add i810 to /etc/modules, that would work
<devilsadvocate> eviljames, you have the problem on the same laptop right.. and manually changing the module fixes it?
<praveer_fedora> LjL: after i restarted my konsole it got booted
<eviljames> devilsadvocate: That's correct.
<devilsadvocate> stdin +1 eviljames
<praveer_fedora> LjL: sorry mounted
<praveer_fedora> LjL: mounted*
<eviljames> stdin: Bingo, that's exactly what I wanted :)
<praveer_fedora> LjL: anyway so many thnaks
<stdin> eviljames: I may do that too, seems I have the same problem here :P
<eviljames> I want to tell the system to never load i915 and always load i810
<Pekke> hi! my wlan card started being unstable after I tried to put my laptop on suspend using the KPowersave. it gave me arror message:"suspend to ram failed on unloading "rt2500". trying to recover.
<praveer_fedora> LjL: and i would remember "you should have done copy original to backup there, not vice versa..." next time
<eviljames> stdin: This is the route I took with my laptop after noticing a bunch of agpgart problems in Xorg.log so I checked kernel modules.
<eviljames> stdin: Where do I blacklist i915?
<stdin> eviljames: thought you'd ask :P
<stdin> eviljames: add the line "blacklist i810" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<stdin> eviljames: opps,
<eviljames> Are you sure I don't put blacklist i915 ?
<eviljames> ;)
<stdin> eviljames: that's i915 :P
<eviljames> and then add i810 to /etc/modules ?
<DaSkreech> !real
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> eviljames: yep, then reboot, and it should use the correct driver
<eviljames> Alright, I'll give it a whirl right now.
<stdin> heh, me too :P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<eviljames> stdin: I used modprobe.d/blacklist -- however i915 loaded anyways.
<stdin> eviljames: yeah, same here..
<eviljames> Mine is also telling me that i915 is in use -- an error that the laptop gave right up until I dropped to console mode to forcibly remove it :)
<eviljames> (former pain^H^H^H^Hslackware junkie) :-)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<eviljames> The only place that i915 is mentioned inside of /etc (according to grep -R i915 *) is inside of modprobe.d/blacklist
<Pekke> what can be wrong with my wlan card(gigabyte, i think based on ralink 2500 chip?). The power light is on, ifconfig gives me all kind of stuff about ra0,system settings/network settings tell ra0 is enabled, but it can't find any networks, and frequently loses connection. There is no encryption in my wlan at the moment.
<eviljames> I'm not 100% but I'm sure this is important to getting beryl to work properly.
<stdin> eviljames: beryl is working for me, even with i915 loaded
<eviljames> For me it crashes and takes X with it.
<mikejanssen> hmm
<mikejanssen> just dl'd the kubuntu install files from within ubuntu..how to i make the change over?
<cloakable> mikejanssen: What to you mean, downloaded the install files? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cloakable> ?
<eviljames> stdin: How does the kernel make the decision to load i915?
<sun_> where can I find this emoticons for GAIM: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26487 ?
<mikejanssen> i dl'd from synaptic
<eviljames> Or, how does ubuntu?
<cloakable> mikejanssen: You installed kubuntu-desktop in synaptic?
<mikejanssen> yes
<cloakable> mikejanssen: Logout, and change the session to KDE
<mikejanssen> restart comp?
<stdin> eviljames: hmm, I don't know the exact way it decides, i think it detects  the hardware then somehow chooses what to load then.
<cloakable> mikejanssen: Log out.
<mikejanssen> k
<cloakable> ...
<stdin> eviljames: maybe the devels will know
<cloakable> Why do I get the feeling he will be back, saying he restarted?
<cloakable> And is still in gnome? :P
<eviljames> stdin: I've made a grevious error :(
<Pekke> can i change the desktop somehow in the konsole? like with some desktop-gnome -command or something?
<eviljames> I just rebooted my laptop and it loaded the 915 module
<eviljames> and beryl
<eviljames> and didn't crash hideously.
<eviljames> Now I have to figure out what I did (other than the kernel module) that made it work :)
<stdin> eviljames: heh, not a task I envy
<mikejanssen> hmm
<dope> is there a way to keep a user account from changing the wall paper?
<eviljames> stdin: Thanks for your help anyways.
<LjL> !kiosktool | dope
<ubotwo> kiosktool - tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<LjL> possibly that can do it
<stdin> eviljames: no problem
<Pekke> can anyone help me with the wlan card problem?
<Lynoure> Pekke: Which kind? (Not promising anything...)
<Pekke> what can be wrong with my wlan card(gigabyte, i think based on ralink 2500 chip?). The power light is on, ifconfig gives me all kind of stuff about ra0,system settings/network settings tell ra0 is enabled, but it can't find any networks, and frequently loses connection. There is no encryption in my wlan at the moment.
<Pekke> so when i restart my laptop, it makes connection, but after5-10 minutes it loses it, and usually i have to restart the whole computer to get it to work again. networking restart in konsole won't help
<tibbar> devilsadvocate: do you know how to install dta?
<devilsadvocate> tibbar, just like you would install any firefox extecnsion
<tibbar> devilsadvocate: just found out ty
<jeanmi> hello, i would like to know if there is an alternative to amule to use the ed2k network
<Lynoure> Pekke: hmm, anything in the logs?
<Pekke> where can i find the logs`
<gongi> hello
<Lynoure> Pekke: /var/log/  or in this case command  dmesg   can be enough.
<Pekke> it gives: ra0: no IPv6 routers present
<Lynoure> Pekke: that as such is not a problem but you could see if disabling ipv6 helps. Nothing about the wifi device?
<Pekke> no, just EEPROM channel and desibel listing or something like that.
<Pekke> how can i disable ipv6
<Lynoure> !ipv6
<ubotwo> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Lynoure> Pekke: see that link, but I do not think it makes a difference, sounds like something else.
<Pekke> when i used WPA encryption, i used this page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-192161.html and Kenzy's last comment (almost in the end) to set it up. But now i don't use wpa, so how do i have to change that to make wlan work?
<Lynoure> Pekke: I have personally found knetworkmanager to be handy, whether one uses wpa, wep or nothing
<Pekke> i'll try that
<Pekke> i've been using wireless assistant
<Lynoure> Pekke: it can require one configuration tweak (commenting out interfaces from /etc/network/interfaces ), but we'll get to that if it comes to that
<Pekke> ok
<Pekke> i plugged a cable and try to download that application
<K-Ryan> Can someone help me fix up my fglrx?
<shadowhywind> anyone around that can help me with a stuburn belkin router that wont open a port
<shadowhywind> or with ssh
<Lynoure> shadowhywind: What's you ssh question?
<shadowhywind> if i try to connect to my ssh server by 192.168.. it works no problens, but when i use my wan ip i get connection timed out
<shadowhywind> i have the port opened on my belkin router with tcp/udp open, i even had the ssh computer in the DMZ and still connection times out
<Lynoure> shadowhywind: it NATs, then?
<shadowhywind> huh??
<Lynoure> shadowhywind: opening a port is not enough, you will also need to tell the router to forward that port to your server
<kahlil> hullo?
<shadowhywind> how would i go about doing that?
* kahlil waves
<shadowhywind> hello kahlil
<Lynoure> shadowhywind: That is something to check the Belkin manual for, or call their support.
<kahlil> i'm having a problem with Kubuntu 6.10
<kahlil> installed from DVD
<shadowhywind> i know this might not help but can you take a look at this website, it is for port triggering/forwarding,. would this help? http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_triggering/Belkin/F5D6231-4/SSH.htm
<kahlil> even on the live CD (or DVD in this case)
<kahlil> i can't start Konqueror
<kahlil> it crashes
<kahlil> Kontact segfaults
<kahlil> anyone who can offer any advice on this issue would be my best friend forever :)
<kahlil> i'm out of ideas
<shadowhywind> kahlil do you still get to the desktop?
<kahlil> yes
<kahlil> desktop is fine
<kahlil> Konsole works
<kahlil> the wireless manger works
<kahlil> Adept works
<shadowhywind> everything but konqueror?
<kahlil> Konqueror, Kontact both die
<kahlil> and I thought it was just my update
<kahlil> but this happens on the live CD too@
<kahlil> !
<kahlil> Installing on an IBM ThinkPad x60
<Lynoure> shadowhywind: I'm not sure. Usually it is called port forwarding and if they use port triggering as a synonym for that, they have sure done it more complicatedly than usually needed. But you could give it a try.
<shadowhywind> i have no idea, sorry, other then try to reinstall konquror from the repo
<kahlil> well I did that :)
<kahlil> or updated it anyhow
<kahlil> still nothing
* kahlil sighs
<kahlil> damn, it looks so promising :)
<kahlil> i'll try one of the CDs and see if my luck is any better
<shadowhywind> Lynoure my issue is i changed the port of ssh so i have no idea what the trigger start/end should beport
<kahlil> thanks
<shadowhywind> kahil i have another idea that might work
<shadowhywind> kahil download 6.06 cd and see if the issue is the same
<Lynoure> shadowhywind: Are you saying you do not know what you changed it to be? =)
<shadowhywind> no i know what port i changed it to.
<K-Ryan> Can anyone help me with my Fglrx?
<shadowhywind> in the router settings, would i have the trigger start/end port and public port be the same?
<Lynoure> shadowhywind: Now that depends on whether you want the public port to be same as actual port on the server... :)
<Lynoure> shadowhywind: I'm sure you can figure it out.
<shadowhywind> see this is where i get confused
<shadowhywind> oh
<shadowhywind> i think i got it possiable, would the trigger start/end be the port i specifily with the ssh command, once the router gets that ping on the port it will redirect it to the port that ssh server is listening on
<Pekke> Lynoure: Knetworkmanager takes forever to configure device, and after that it wont connect the wlan
<Lynoure> I'm already confused about what you want... Normally port forwarding would be enough. So I'll go back to pro bono ubuntu support instead of serving Belking pro bono :)
<shadowhywind> hehe sorry,
<Lynoure> Pekke: so it prolly takes the hack.
<Pekke> ok... can you advise me what to do?
<pc5> ;'
<Pekke> Lynoure: sometimes it leaves the power&link light on, and sometimes it turns 'em off, but wlan doesn't work..
<pc5> l;kl;
<Lynoure> Pekke: http://www.lynoure.org/blog/index.php?/archives/76-Solving-the-common-NetworkManager-problem.html has the info, but in short, comment out the interfaces from /etc/network/interfaces (keep backups so you can roll back if it does not help)
<Lynoure> Pekke: but your problem could be something else entirely, even faulty hw...
<tehpwn> Hey can anybody help me with some wireless drivers?
<Lynoure> Pekke: or a card than need ndiswrapper. hmm. (I stay away from those)
<Lynoure> !wifi | tehpwn
<ubotwo> tehpwn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pekke> ndiswrapper...?
<mefisto__> I can't start korganizer. I get a message "KDEInit could not launch korganizer". If I run it as root it works. I've tried reinstalling it. Any ideas what's wrong?
<tehpwn> I'm pretty n00b when it comes to Linux, so I'll take all the help I can get.
<Lynoure> Pekke: it's discussed in the link ubotwo just gave to tehpwn
<Pekke> so i need to add # before every other line except those told in your page?
<Lynoure> tehpwn: start with looking at that web page.
<tehpwn> Ok, thanks.
<Lynoure> Pekke: not every other line, basicly every line excluding lo (loopback) configuration
<Pekke> ok
<Lynoure> Pekke: after that you can reload knetworkmanager (or if you wish, ever logout-login) for it to take effect.
<wimpies> just ran dist-upgrade on feisty but apt-get claims a file to be delivered by two packages.  upgrade fails. How can I solve this ?
<tehpwn> My wireless card dosn't appear on the supported hardware list... Am I screwed then?
<Theory> wimpies: try apt-get -f install
<yuriy> wimpies: i'm just waiting for a fix to come down on that one
<kai> I got my printer working right in linux *hooray*
<yuriy> tehpwn: you might be. what card is it?
<mattux> tehpwn, which list?  and what's your problem?
<wimpies> theory : that does not work ... it does nothing.
<tehpwn> WMP54GS w/ SpeedBooster
<manchicken> kai: chances are you got it working with cups, not linux ^_^
<kai> My bad, but its kate java files the way I want them
<manchicken> Good stuff.
<kai> It clumped all the diffrent fonts and colors 2gether
<kai> im gunna have have to buy TurboPrint
<tehpwn> mattux: I'm looking at a suppored hardware list on the Ubuntu website.
<mattux> ah...so just general ubuntu supported hardware?
<tehpwn> mattux: I can't seem to find drivers though. (Linksys WMP54GS SpeedBooster)
<mattux> so, in other words there's no native driver for your card
<mattux> ever used ndiswrapper?
<tehpwn> Dosen't appear so.
<tehpwn> Um, I'm not sure what that is.
<tehpwn> Like I said, pretty n00b when it comes to Linux.
<mattux> it takes windows drivers for your wireless card and uses them in linux
<yuriy> !ndiswrapper
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mattux> 'course that's a pretty simple explanation
<tehpwn> ubotwo: I looked there, didn't help much.
<ubotwo> tehpwn: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<mattux> do you have the disk that came w/ your computer or the windows driver for your card?
<tehpwn> Yes I do.
<mattux> which one
<Pekke> Lynoure: can't seem to get it to work with those advise....
<manchicken> linuxant actually distributes the windows drivers.
<tehpwn> I also have an .exe that I downloaded from Linksys, but thats for XP.
<mattux> good
<tehpwn> So what am I supposed to be doing with this Ndiswrapper?
<manchicken> linuxant > ndiswrapper.  Since neither of them are really free, there's no real ethical difference.
<Lynoure> Pekke: I was afraid of that. Which wifi card do you have?
<mattux> tehpwn...sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<tehpwn> Oh, so I have to be hooked up via LAN then. Crap.
<Lynoure> Pekke: some people are helping tehpwn at the moment and those things could help you too.
<K-Ryan> Can anyone help me with Fglrx?
<mattux> ya
<Pekke> gigabyte gn-wmkg
<Fragrag> Can someone help me? I need help in my first steps of compiling something
<tehpwn> Humm. I guess it time to move the PC downstairs...
<mattux> well, tell me when you're ready and i'll be happy to help
<Pekke> yes, i've been reading those messages
<tehpwn> Ok, well thank you, I'll do what I can and if I can't get it working I'll be back.
<mefisto__> I can't start korganizer. I get a message "KDEInit could not launch korganizer". If I run it as root it works. I've tried reinstalling it. Any ideas what's wrong?
<K-Ryan> Maybe you need root to start it?
<manchicken> mefisto__: You probably hosed permissions on some file somewhere.
<tehpwn> Oh, what am I supposed to do after I install ndiswrapper? Is there on-screen instructions?
<mattux> nah...i can help you when you get there
<tehpwn> Ok, thanks. Be back soon.
<mefisto__> manchicken: some file? somewhere?
<mefisto__> manchicken: wouldn't reinstalling have fixed any permissions problems?
<yappo_> hey does anybody know a program to watch quicktime movie trailers through ubuntu on firefox
<yappo_> because there is a lot of media out there that i can't watch
<Lynoure> Pekke: Sorry I cannot help you further. Good luck anyway!
<underdog5004> oh man...I'm totally ripped on salvia
<yappo_> can someone please help me
<mefisto__> yappo_: try mplayer plugin
<yappo_> how can i get the plugin
<PupenoR> Any recomendation on SNMP monitoring software ?
<mefisto__> look for it in adept. I think it's something like mplayer-plugin or mplayer-mozilla-plugin
<mein_traum> http://mibssam.free.fr
<underdog5004> Pupeno, SMP monitoring, as in hyper-threading?
<PupenoR> underdog5004: no, SNMP.
<underdog5004> oh...sorry, don't know...
<mefisto__> yappo_: it's mozilla-mplayer
<bxnp> evening people
<bxnp> i have a question, sometimes my system load goes up and up, when i look with top to see wich proces is responsible no proces is taking much cpu time,
<bxnp> how can i solve this kind off behaviour
<mefisto__> so does anyone have any advice about my korganizer problem?
<bxnp> what is your problem
<mefisto__> I can't start korganizer. I get a message "KDEInit could not launch korganizer". If I run it as root it works. I've tried reinstalling it. Any ideas what's wrong?
<bxnp> and when you reboot the system
<bxnp> maybe something important crashed
<bxnp> wich is nog running at the moment needing to start the program
<mefisto__> I've restarted many times since it first happened
<hanso> hey. how can I get support for norwegian language in kubuntu. like when typing in for instance XChat.
<blekos> hi, i could really use ur help, when i logout kde "crashes" [get a crash report]  and then i shows the login screen as if nothing happened
<Lynoure> !no | hanso
<Lynoure> hmmm
<ubotwo> hanso: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<blekos> the crash handler shows (no debuggins symbols found0
<bxnp> did you purge your configuration mefisto__
<BluesKaj> ubotwo is a bit or 2 slow today
<ubotwo> BluesKaj: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<mefisto__> bxnp: no, that sounds promising. how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> depends on your definition of  "is" :)
<LjL> BluesKaj: hmm i was doing an apt-get dist-upgrade, maybe it'll be faster now that it's finished
<bxnp> apt-get remove <thepacakge> --purge
<bxnp> and maybe you should remove your local korganizer dir asswel
<bxnp> but mefisto__ can you start contact
<bxnp> kontact
<mefisto__> bxnp: oh ok. didn't think of trying that
<mefisto__> yes, kontact starts
<bxnp> and can you start korganizer now
<mefisto__> no
<BluesKaj> LjL, upgrading KDE ?
<Tox> hi my mic is not working i tired everything seems hp is ok cables too
<bxnp> kee, well in that case i would remove korganizer and purge the configuration and allso remove every thing in your home dir relating to korganizer
<LjL> BluesKaj: no... why, is there a new KDE? anyway the bot's not running on my desktop, i was just updating my debian
<bxnp> and then reinstall
<LjL> and given it's a 300MHz thing, that may well affect the bot
<bxnp> anyway somebody has an answer to my question
<BluesKaj> ok
<bxnp> i have a question, sometimes my system load goes up and up, when i look with top to see wich proces is responsible no proces is taking much cpu time,
<Falcor_> hey... i need help with ubuntu...
<Falcor_> i want to install .deb packages and i dont know how to do excluding their documentation
<underdog5004> Falcor_, I believe that you can double-click .deb's to install
<Tox> how to set kmix setting by default ?
<Falcor_> i knoow
<Falcor_> but
<BluesKaj> LjL, there are no new official KDE stable upgrades AFAIK
<mefisto__> I purged korganizer with adept, and it removed kubuntu-desktop! why?
<Falcor_> i wanto to do this without the documentation
<Falcor_> :/und understood?
<bxnp> never mind just reinstall it
<bxnp> oke now remove everything in your home dir
<bxnp> relating to korganizer
<bxnp> it would be hidden
<Falcor_> SOMEONE!!!! HELP ME
<underdog5004> Falcor_, oh...ok...umm, no idea...unless you go through the package manager....
<Falcor_> HOW TO INSTALL PACKAGES .deb WHITOUT DOCUMENTATIONS!!!!
<underdog5004> !attitude | Falcor_
<ubotwo> Falcor_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bxnp> dpkg -i <install pacakge> Falcor_
<bxnp> if you know for sure you want to install the program Falcor_
<bxnp> Falcor_, maybe you you have to solve some dependency's but you can search and install them with apt-get or adept,
<bxnp> btw mefisto__ do an apt-get update before you reinstall korganizer
<mattux> ya'll i'll be back later.  if tehpwn comes back and i'm gone, tell him i had to go, but i'll be back
<mattux> ha
<mattux> tehpwn, i need to take off right now
<renato> does anyone know if there's a ubuntu server channel?
<mattux> i'll be back after a while though
<tehpwn> ok
<tehpwn> What was the command to apt-get ndiswrapper?
<hassan2a> hi
<renato> disk rapper?
<tehpwn> No, for wireless drivers
<tehpwn> ndiswrapper
<renato> I'm joking
<bxnp> noting tehpwn
<bxnp> it must be apt-get install ndiswapper
<tehpwn> I tried that :-p
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-server
<bxnp> you have to have the windos .inf file for your driver
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<BluesKaj> !server
<ubotwo> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<renato> try sudo apt-get install ndiswapper
<LjL> !ubuntu-server is <alias> server
<ubotwo> LjL: I'll remember that, LjL
<tehpwn> Yeah, I have the cd that came with the pci card
<tehpwn> renato: I tried that also
<renato> oh thanks BluesKaj and LjL
<tehpwn> said ndiswrapper not found.. or w/e
<bxnp> tehpwn, do ndiswrapper-utils
<mefisto__> bxnp: so I do this: 1. purge korganizer 2. remove related directories in home dir 3. apt-get update 4. reinstall
<bxnp> tehpwn, apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<bxnp> oke and mefisto__
<bxnp> yep
<bxnp> thats the order
<mefisto__> I'll try it again
<bxnp> tehpwn,  is it working
<bxnp> oke keep me informed
<tehpwn> bsnp, nope its not working
<tehpwn> bxnp *
<bxnp> oke do  a apt-cache search ndiswrapper tehpwn
<bxnp> and past it in pastbin
<bxnp> maybe you dont have the right sources
<bxnp> dont no wich repos you have enabled
<tehpwn> Maybe not, it's a brand new install of kubuntu.
<bxnp> wich version
<tehpwn> 6.06 ?
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> anyway do apt-cache search ndiswrapper and see what you get
<tehpwn> It tells me the kernel version
<bxnp> it should return a list off pacakges wich you could install relating to ndiswrapper
<tehpwn> linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 386.
<tehpwn> Is what it says
<tehpwn> Humm, bxnp?
<bxnp> oke enable your source list with multiverse and universe
<bxnp> wait
<tehpwn> Yeah, please guide me in that process.... :-D
<bronze_0_1> tehpwn: rub his back first
* tehpwn rubs bxnp's back.
<tehpwn> hehe
<Falcor_> SOMEONE KNOWS A --excludedocs FOR  UBUNTU??? THIS IS USED TO INSTALL PACKAGES EXCLUDING THEIR DOCUMENTATION
<K-Ryan> That's great, were the caps required?
<tehpwn> I was wondering the same thing...
<bxnp> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories take a look at the link tehpwn
<bxnp> you run dapper right
<tehpwn> IDK
<JosefK> Falcor_: is the documentation in /usr/share/doc really that much of a problem?
<K-Ryan> I don't suppose anyone here has setup Fglrx before...
<bxnp> lol, a lot off people i guess K-Ryan
<bxnp> but not me
<bxnp> i dont have a nice video card on this lappy
<K-Ryan> Okay, "Has anyone done it successfully and is willing to help me?
<K-Ryan> "
<josh_> !xorg
<ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bxnp> btw tehpwn, use for an editor kwrite instead of the gedit
<bxnp> cause you wont have gedit i suppose on your system
<tehpwn> Ok, is that allready installed?
<bxnp> kwrite is already installed on your system yes
<tehpwn> Ok, will do.
<bxnp> it belongs with the kde pacakges
<velle> is there a way to get a list of all usergroups on my linux?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Theory> cat /etc/group ?
<bxnp> do sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<tehpwn> bxnp, what does it mean by 'gksudo' ?
<bxnp> make sure you back up your old one
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<velle> Theory: thanks
<bxnp> gksudo is the gnome version for running a program with root privelige
<bxnp> on kde its called kdesu
<tehpwn> Well I just typed 'sudo' and it worked.
<K-Ryan> !fglrx
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Falcor_> josefk: i want to do a custom instalation of ubuntu in my pc...
<Falcor_> josefK: i want to do a custom instalation of ubuntu in my pc...
<K-Ryan> Falcor_ what do you mean by custom?
<JosefK> Falcor_: the documentation is required, it contains the licenses
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: stragic selection of packages
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: i did this in fedora 5
<hak5fan> Hello.... I want to mount a cue file in kubuntu and i've found this program called Mount ISO image. It has the abillity to mount cue imgs but I read somewhere that Linux had a built in feature for this... How do I use it?
<bxnp> cool tehpwn
<K-Ryan> If you want certain packages, install then go through what's installed
<K-Ryan> It's not hard just takes a few minutes
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: i've installed the packages that i want whitout their documentation
<bxnp> and then afther that do apt-get update and apt-get  upgrade
<K-Ryan> whats wrong with the documentation? o.O
<bxnp> and then do a apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: hueeuahaeuhaeuh
<bxnp> and you should see ndiswrapper-utils
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: nothing
<bxnp> mefisto__, how is it running
<K-Ryan> Then leave it =)
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: but my target is a poor pc
<tehpwn> Ok, awesome thanks.
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: hehehehe
<tehpwn> updating at the moment
<K-Ryan> So keep the games and anything you dont need, off it
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: i need to create a mini-linux...
<fdoving> kai, please fix your connection problems.
<renato>  I'm planning to use ubuntu server with xubuntu-desktop on top of it, for a small lab network of 18 machines to share printers, files and maybe host a little website for internal use. I am not totally computer unsavvy, but I'm no IT expert as well and I was wondering if there's a GUI application for adding users and devices or doing basic maintenance tasks to the network?
<bxnp> let me get some coffee, btw if you want to see something to mee use my name in the sentence so i know its meant for me tehpwn
<K-Ryan> I believe there is something called "Feather Linux" or something
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: as little as possibel
<K-Ryan> Runs off a floppy
<K-Ryan> I mean I know it exists, I just can't remember it's exact name.
<tehpwn> bxnp, yeah I do sometimes, but I forget to other times :-p
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: do you know how to do? whitout the documentation?
<fdoving> renato: you might get better answers for xubuntu specific questions in #xubuntu
<K-Ryan> It doesn't matter, I have plenty of space at my disposal
<bxnp> nevermind i thought you did not know it tehpwn
<K-Ryan> And I prefer to be able to check what to do considering I'm quite new to this.
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: on fedora i did rpm -Uvh --excludedocs package_name
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<K-Ryan> But this isn't fedora is it?
<tehpwn> you have to excuse my brain at the moment, im excited that im getting this done bxnp
* tehpwn laughs
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: no... i want to do on ubuntu now!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
* K-Ryan sighs.
<K-Ryan> If you want an Ubuntu install it's going to take at least 2GB
<bxnp> well its only the starting point, tehpwn cause afther this you have to install the windows wifi driver  tehpwn
<K-Ryan> And I'm sure the documentation for everything is no bigger than 30MB or so
<bxnp> you can do this with ndiswrapper -i File.inf
<bxnp> and then you can do ndiswrapper -l if the driver is loaded and how its loaded
<bxnp> if everything is oke
<tehpwn> Ok, well I'm still on the upgrade step, bxnp
<bxnp> how much mb tehpwn
<tehpwn> My internet is not god like sadly...
<bxnp> well let me know when you're done
<bxnp> mefisto__, how is your korganizer problem
<tehpwn> Ok, I will bxnp
<Falcor_> K-Ryan: i know man... but i have to cut the size... and this is one of many actions that i've projected
<tehpwn> bxnp, I'm running at approx 80-85kb/s
<K-Ryan> Good luck to you then
<bxnp> but i guess its upgrading a lot,
<K-Ryan> restarting X
* tehpwn yawns
<slow-motion> hallo
<tehpwn> Humm... taking forever
<K-Ryan> WOOHOO!
<K-Ryan> I got OpenGL to work =D
<renato> does kubuntu have like a network management suite?
<tehpwn> OperGL? What's the purpose for having that on a tux machine?
<tehpwn> Open*
<K-Ryan> 3D Acceleration
<Tox> have a big big problem can anyone help me ?
<surgy> video game
<K-Ryan> There ARE games and stuff for Linux
<bxnp> what is your problem tox
<K-Ryan> Not just video games surgy
<tehpwn> So like, you can play games and stuff? Sweet.
<renato> yeah, but they suck big time
<surgy> well modeling and graphics
<Tox> my mic's sound gone
<K-Ryan> Yeah tehpwn, when you're done fixing everything I'll show you how to find bunches of em.
<Tox> i tried on windows its ok
<K-Ryan> I know you were having some problem before
<renato> ...and they all bite
<bxnp> gone, what do you mean did it worked before
<K-Ryan> No they don't renato
<Tox> i checked the settings seems its ok too
<K-Ryan> They're free(as in open source) don't cost anything, and they aren't meant to be great big 978234324 hour long games.
<tehpwn> K-ryan, what games can you play? Cuz I have heard about UT games... What else?
<K-Ryan> Quick time wasters
<K-Ryan> Well tehpwn yes some games that are for Windows work for Linux too
<bxnp> run alsamixer and see if its maybe muted
<K-Ryan> Quake series, I think UT2007 is going to
<K-Ryan> But most commercial games are for Windows which you need Wine for
<renato> with wine, but it uses tremendous resources
<tehpwn> Yeah, UT games have always been loads of fun.
<K-Ryan> Which is why there ARE games for Linux
<hanso> when I look at the file /dev/sndstat it says MIDI: not enabled in config. how can I enable it?
<renato> yeah, but they suck ass
<K-Ryan> Oh?
<K-Ryan> How many have you played?
<renato> stick to windows for gaming
<K-Ryan> Name them
<Tox> bxnp: is there an application like device manager to remove my soundcard it cud be found again ?
<renato> I can't even remember the names
<K-Ryan> Exactly, tehpwn ignore him
<tehpwn> Hehe, heated debate on weather or not linux has games....
<renato> but one involved tux driving a delivery van
<K-Ryan> Heh I just came across that one =)
<renato> and that one did it, I just stopped after that
<K-Ryan> Well do you have OpenGL setup right?
<tehpwn> Lol, that dosen't sound to intense... Lol.
<K-Ryan> Because if you don't you can barely even play it.
<K-Ryan> tehpwn, I know
<BluesKaj> games ? buy a PS or Wii or ... leave linux to computer users :)
<renato> it's such a simple game, but it eats up so much comp resources
<K-Ryan> Hold on I think I'll run it and see how it is
<BluesKaj> !games
<ubotwo> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<tehpwn> I don't have many to spare, so not really interested...
<surgy> linux.......opensource get opensource games..... doesnt planeshift have a port to linux? i know wolfenstein does (thats a great game)
<tehpwn> OMG, how long does this upgrade usually take?
<renato> the fan wasn't enough, my computer had to start a backup diesel engine just to cool down
<tehpwn> Water-Cooling FTW!
<renato> and the gaming experience oh my
<BluesKaj> clean yer processor fan
<bxnp> it can take an hour if your connection is slow, and then its installing etc etc
<renato> it was a joke
<surgy> lol mine sounds like a vacume with rocks in it :) i have a 10k rpm proc fam thats going out
<renato> :-|
<bxnp> it allways takes a long time if you upgrade from a new install tehpwn
<tehpwn> I cleaned my ps2 out yesterday. That baby runs so much better now :-D
<K-Ryan> Okay I just ran the game
<K-Ryan> I had this and the game running
<renato> did it stink?
<K-Ryan> With 512 RAM and 1.8Ghz processor
<renato> I bet it did
<K-Ryan> 45FPS
<tehpwn> bxnp, ok, well I am so I guess I'll just wait it out...
<K-Ryan> And while it is geared toward younger fellows, it didn't "suck ass"
* tehpwn eats saltine crackers
<Tox> so ... is there device manager like application in kubuntu ?
<bxnp> is it still downloading or already installing
<bxnp> oh sorry tox, ehm dunno
<bxnp> never used it
<tehpwn> Apears to be installing stuff... Currently installing open office?
<renato> device manager? Just stick your device in and it'll start working
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, a friendly reminder that this is a family oriented chat
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj he said it
<K-Ryan> I was just telling him that it didn't
<renato> ha ha
<renato> I did
<bxnp> ah oke
<BluesKaj> no point repeating tho
<K-Ryan> I suppose
<bxnp> well just wait, and take a look one or now
<renato> I used to get told off by my teachers in school for things my friends said, I got so mad at the teacher
<tehpwn> Not only is my internet not god like, my pc specs aren't that impressive either... So yeah :(
<BluesKaj> <-- not a teacher ...just an old retired guy who still thinks the word "suck" shouldn't allowed either :)
<tehpwn> I have to go out for a bit, will be back in like a half hour...
<renato> so, back to my topic; is there a kubuntu application for easy gui network management? I'm setting up a small 18 machines office with a nice server and I'm no IT genius.
<K-Ryan> another office running Linux
<renato> or better, a network kde suite
<K-Ryan> Score for Linux!
<BluesKaj> !server
<ubotwo> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<renato> read there, on the second line; it comes with no GUI
<renato> so I put kubuntu-desktop on top of it
<BluesKaj> !GUI-server
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<BluesKaj> !GUI
<ubotwo> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<renato> yeah well, thanks anyway
<renato> bye
<cpk1> renato: i think you are looking for something like dhcpd (dont think it has a gui though)
<K-Ryan> bye renato
<BluesKaj> one can use kubuntu as a server with apache etc and KDE desktop
<renato> exactly blueskaj, but to do all the maintenance work, one needs to be a rocket scientist
<cpk1> renato: if you just want to serve ips then dhcpd should work just fine
<BluesKaj> but wireless with kubuntu needs some work from all reports
<renato> oh well
<renato> thanks
<renato> bye
<BluesKaj> heh, rocket software is 15 yrs old in most cases :)
<cpk1> renato: what are you trying to do?
<K-Ryan> He left
<BluesKaj> the space shuttle still uses computers from the 70s
<cpk1> blah 30 second lag here and going up
<Theory> if it ain't broke...
<K-Ryan> take it apart and fix it =)
<cpk1> what did he want to do? just serve ips?
<K-Ryan> "setup a network" is all i read
<BluesKaj>  an office network
<K-Ryan> anyone know any good opengl game packages?
<BluesKaj> prolly promised the boss he could save money by dumping windows and using linux
<K-Ryan> he could too, just getting it to work =)
<HymnToLife> K-Ryan, armagetron, openarena...
<BluesKaj> yup , dunno if samba is up to the task
<K-Ryan> nah, played those on windows already
<K-Ryan> plus i have quake 3 =P
<cpk1> well if all he needed to do was hand out ips, that is no where near rocket science =P
<mefisto__> bxnp: I tried purging/reinstalling both kontact and korganizer, and removed .kde/share/apps/korganizer and .kde/share/apps/kontact before reinstalling. Still no good.
<bxnp> ehm,
<K-Ryan> mefisto__ still having trouble with that root thing?
<bxnp> well then i dont know, did you google already on your problem
<mefisto__> K-Ryan: what trouble was that?
<K-Ryan> mefisto__: i dont know, i thought you were having trouble opening something before without root
<tehpwn> I'm back for a bit... upgrade is still running
<K-Ryan> Not that I know how to fix it.... just curious
<K-Ryan> tehpwn, www.sauerbraten.org
<mefisto__> bxnp: I found a few mentions of the exact problem in an old forum somewhere, and one reply saying the problem has been addressed. But couldn't find the solution anywhere
<K-Ryan> renato doesn't know what he was talking about =P
<tehpwn> IMO, Quake4 was an amazing game!
<dope> my harddrives aren't being mounted automatically
<K-Ryan> Never played the fourth
<dope> from my windows install
<tehpwn> Yeah I played it on XP, it was a sweet game. Fell in love and beat it in two sittings.
<K-Ryan> i was reading some list of top 10 free games for linux
<K-Ryan> it was an off site so it wasnt anything official
<K-Ryan> but it had some okay stuff on it
<K-Ryan> now if only i could remember the link...
<tehpwn> k-ryan, this game looks pretty sweet. How hard was it to get OpenGL running?
<K-Ryan> It wasn't too bad
<bxnp> mefisto__, i am sorry
<K-Ryan> Just needed a pointer here and there
<bxnp> tehpwn,  your update already done '
<K-Ryan> Know what kind of vid card you have tehpwn?
<tehpwn> 'Unpacking replacement python... '
<tehpwn> No, it's still upgrading....
<K-Ryan> Ah, selecting an unpacking
<bxnp> :)
<K-Ryan> takes forever...
<K-Ryan> and if you see some kind of "locale" error dont worry
<mefisto__> bxnp: thanks for your help. you've given me an idea. I'll try with a new user. If that works I'll try copying the korganizer directories to my usual user location
<tehpwn> My vid card? Like I said my specs aren't impressive....
<K-Ryan> thats what im told anyway, and im running fine
<K-Ryan> no tehpwn the actual card
<tehpwn> It's onbard intel crap
<K-Ryan> Mmm, don't know then
<K-Ryan> I have Ati
<K-Ryan> Let me take a look though
<tehpwn> Lucky, what card?
<K-Ryan> !drivers
<tehpwn> Oh crap, I have to go
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<K-Ryan> Radeon 9800
<tehpwn> ba back in like half hour
<K-Ryan> See you later then =P
<K-Ryan> !fglrx
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bxnp> lol, i did that allso ones to solve a problem
<bxnp> it worked, but still did not figure out what was wrong
<bxnp> anybody tried sonbird already
<bxnp> songbird i meant
<|kosmo|> somone can help me how i can change the default broswer to firefox not konquerror
<|kosmo|> ?
<bxnp> go to  systemsettings
<|kosmo|> ok
<|kosmo|> and
<bxnp> then go to kde components
<bxnp> and there you see default applicantions
<|kosmo|> ok
<bxnp> change it to whatever
<|kosmo|> thanks man
<|kosmo|> =[
<|kosmo|> =] 
<surgy> !nvidia
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bxnp> tell me if it worked |kosmo|
<|kosmo|> ok] 
<surgy> so anyone had experince with the geforce4 ti4200 ?
<capcom> bxnp: this does not work here
<bxnp> what do you mean capcom
<K-Ryan> !fglrx
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> Try that surgy ;)
<|kosmo|> bxnp
<|kosmo|> not work
<surgy> k-ryan: thanks but i was wandering how it performs on opengl apps
<K-Ryan> Oh, how much RAM is on the card?
<surgy> k-ryan: 128
<K-Ryan> Oh you're fine
<bxnp> restart your x server and relog into your desktop
<capcom> bxnp: i configured in the system settings firefox as default browser, but when i click on a link in an email, konqeror starts but not firefox
<K-Ryan> That's what I've got
<K-Ryan> I can run HL2 on Windows with 512 RAM and a 1.8Ghz processor
<K-Ryan> And 128 vid ram
<K-Ryan> What are your  other specs?
<capcom> bxnp: i made this setting already a week ago and did some reboots
<bxnp> and it did not work
<bxnp> strange cause overhere it works
<surgy> k-ryan: kewl yeah i know its great with DX9 i have been playing Savage and doom3 on windows, just wandering how great it will be without DX
<bxnp> it should work
<bxnp> what kind off version kubuntu you are running
<capcom> edgy
<capcom> 6.10
<surgy> k-ryan: 512 mb ram Athlon64 +3200 at 2.2ghz nforce chipset
<bxnp> test: http://www.postproductie.nl
<K-Ryan> Well surgy I was running (www.sauerbraten.org) and it was a tiny bit slower.
<K-Ryan> Yeah no doubt you'll be fine.
<surgy> k-ryan: dual sata 80 gb 7200 rpm western digitals running in IDE mode
<mefisto__> what's the command to remove a user?
<|kosmo|> 
<|kosmo|> bxnp
<|kosmo|> its dont work
<K-Ryan> You might experience slight slow downs just might need to turn down the resolution a setting.
<bxnp> wait a sec
<K-Ryan> Oh I can get beryl now...
<K-Ryan> !beryl
<ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<capcom> bxnp: here firefox does it.. but when opening a link in thunderbird it doesn't. is there another setting to make in thunderbird?
<bxnp> oh you have app specific settings
<surgy> k_ryan saurbratten looks like it could make a bad ass rpg
<bxnp> like when you use a non kde program
<bxnp> like thunderbird
<bxnp> i believe you can change the settings in the program
<K-Ryan> surgy I know, the engine is open source so I hope that will be done eventually
<capcom> using the gui or modifying the config file?
<K-Ryan> I actually started modifying one of the levels with some friends to make it rpg friendly.
<K-Ryan> The official game maker is also making a single player kind of rpg for it
<K-Ryan> "Sauerbraten - Eisenstern"
<mefisto__> what's the command to remove a user?
<oleczek> deluser
<oleczek> rmuser
<K-Ryan> surgy it's great fun though because in game you can edit the maps and it's a very flexible engine
<surgy> k_ryan: whats the progress on that rpg they mentioned?
<K-Ryan> Considering it's an ingame editor anyway, can build houses, cars, tanks...
<K-Ryan> surgy it's not too far as of 2 weeks ago when I played it
<|kosmo|> !nvidia
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> It has potential though
<K-Ryan> it has a lot of eye candy too
<bxnp> mefisto__, did you have any luck with your new user aproach
<|kosmo|> bxnp
<|kosmo|> what i nedd to type in the line
<bxnp> yes
<|kosmo|> of defualt program
<|kosmo|> i type firefox
<surgy> ok ill be back in a few hours i just finished my iso download of edgy kubuntu brb on kubuntu
<K-Ryan> wait surgy
<bxnp> yes or you could put in the entire path to the binary
<K-Ryan> you could of upgraded kubuntu from dapper to edgy you know
<surgy> yeah?
<bxnp> wich will be something like /usr/bin/firefox
<mefisto__> bxnp: no, didn't work
<surgy> k-ryan: i had nothing to loose on dapper though so why not a fresh install?
<bxnp> :(
<K-Ryan> smaller download =P
<bronze_0_1> hi all - semi-weird question. Is there a package I can install that will cause most development oolchains to be installed on my system>
<bronze_0_1> *?
<surgy> brb
<bronze_0_1>  (not too mention one that can help me type....)
<ubuntu> Would someone help me figure out what's going with grub, It keeps giving me Error 22 every time I try to boot into it.
<K-Ryan> ubuntu ill google it for ya
<mefisto__> ubuntu: is this a new install?
<surgy> k-ryan: dont go anywhere ill be back for that link
<ubuntu> Mefisto Yes
<K-Ryan> What link surgy?
<Tonren> Can the background slideshow pic-changer fade between pics?
<mefisto__> ubuntu: have you tried to edit the grub menu when booting?
<surgy> k-ryan: for the cubed rpg
<K-Ryan> oh, here
<K-Ryan> www.cube.com
<K-Ryan> I think that works
<K-Ryan> nope...
<K-Ryan> www.cube.org ?
<ubuntu> mefisto_ No, I haven't I had openSUSE on my comp but decided to use Kubuntu and now my comp won't boot lol
<K-Ryan> nope...
<K-Ryan> Hold on let me google it >.>
<surgy> nvm dont worry bout it man
<surgy> ill get it
<K-Ryan> i got it
<K-Ryan> its just hard to remember the spelling
<surgy> gotta reinstall anyways aft k3b is finished
<K-Ryan> im not going to be here in 10 min =P
<surgy> so
<mefisto__> ubuntu: it's probably the grub menu list has some wrong reference to your kubuntu partition
<surgy> goole will be :)
<K-Ryan> you mean google will do it?
<K-Ryan> alright then
<surgy> thanks though
<K-Ryan> Np
<surgy> you know if pcsx has a linux port?
<K-Ryan> dont know what pcsx is
<surgy> psx emulator
<surgy> ok see you guys in a little bit
<mefisto__> ubuntu: take a look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if there's anything obviously wrong, like looking to boot from the wrong disk/partition
<K-Ryan> How do I start up Beryl?
<ubuntu> mefisto_ Okay, Bringing it up right now..
<apokryphos> ubotwo: beryl
<ubotwo> apokryphos: Error: "beryl" is not a valid command.
<apokryphos> !beryl
<ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<K-Ryan> I know
<K-Ryan> And I'm looking through the forum
<K-Ryan> And I can't find the command to start it
<stdin> K-Ryan: you normally run "beryl-manager"
<K-Ryan> Or an icon...
<K-Ryan> Thanks, that's what I needed
<K-Ryan> except it doesn't work o.O
<stdin> run it from konsole, and look for wrrors
<stdin> *errors :P
<K-Ryan> command not found
<stdin> looks like it's not installed
<|kosmo|> stdin
<|kosmo|> ?
<stdin> |kosmo|
<stdin> ?
<Tonren> Can the background slideshow pic-changer fade between pics?
<stdin> Tonren: probably not
<|kosmo|> my problem is i want to change the defualt broswer in thunderbird to firefox how i can do that?
<stdin> |kosmo|: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<K-Ryan> stdin: what do they mean by signing the repo with "wget....."
<stdin> K-Ryan: that's when you download the gpg key that they sign the packages with, and add it to the apt keys
<|kosmo|> stdin
<stdin> |kosmo|
<|kosmo|> i dont belevie how you dont all that
<|kosmo|> know
<|kosmo|> know all that
<|kosmo|> stdin how much time you in linux
<|kosmo|> ?
<stdin> |kosmo|: I've used linux for about 10 years now
<|kosmo|> you relly good
<|kosmo|> =] 
<stdin> I've leaned from experience :)
<ubuntu> mefisto_ Eh, How would I go about looking at the grub menu.lst on my harddrive using liveCD?
<stdin> ubuntu: mount the partition first
<K-Ryan> sorry, had a phone call
<|kosmo|> no smart like experience man
<|kosmo|> !!
<|kosmo|> =] 
<mefisto__> bxnp: here's something that might give you a clue. I can now start korganizer from konsole, but not from the K menu with "run command". I just want it to start when I click the reminder daemon icon on the taskbar
<K-Ryan> stdin: how would I sign it?
<mefisto__> ubuntu: is your disk mounted?
<capcom> stdin: thanks, this is the solution for me as well. after executing update-alternatives and setting firefox as default also in thunderbird the "right" browser is used
<stdin> K-Ryan: you don't, it's already signed by the people who make it. You just add the signature to the keys in apt
<K-Ryan> uhh, don't know how to do that either, type the line in konsole?
<K-Ryan> I just did that except it said gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<K-Ryan> I got a 404 Not found
<mebsd> what's latest version? does kubuntu work well in laptop?
<K-Ryan> mebsd slow down
<stdin> K-Ryan: which command are you doing ?
<K-Ryan> Latest version of Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> stdin: sudo apt-get install beryl
<mebsd> you speak english?
<K-Ryan> Yes....
<stdin> K-Ryan: what repository is it?
<mebsd> so you don't know the meaning of "latest version of kubuntu"?
<K-Ryan> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<K-Ryan> mebsd you said "what's the latest version"
<mebsd> oh sorry
<mebsd> yes i mean the latest version of kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Thank you...
<bxnp> mefisto__, brb in 30 min, need to get some food :)
<stdin> mebsd: 6.10 Edgy Eft
<mebsd> i'm dling 6.10 is it latest
<gnomefreak> mebsd: edgy uses 3.5.5 i believe
<K-Ryan> stdin: what about feisty?
<stdin> K-Ryan: this one should work "wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<gnomefreak> mebsd: yes latest stable
<stdin> K-Ryan: feisty isn't out yet
<mebsd> but it dosn't say fiesty
<K-Ryan> stdin: thought it was out for testing
<gnomefreak> mebsd: feisty isnt out yet
<K-Ryan> stdin: put that in my repos?
<gnomefreak> K-Ryan: it is
<stdin> K-Ryan: it's an alpha, but it's not a release
<gnomefreak> K-Ryan: but not wide testing yet way too unstable
<ubuntu> mefisto_ http://pastebin.co.uk/9350 That's my grub menu.lst
<stdin> K-Ryan: no, just run the command in konsole
<K-Ryan> gnomefreak: then that is the latest release, just not the latest stable release =P
<gnomefreak> i suggest waiting till beta to test it
<mebsd> what's so what's special about fiesty
<gnomefreak> K-Ryan: no its not a release
<K-Ryan> Ok ok
<K-Ryan> I get it
<gnomefreak> K-Ryan: release == stable
<claudio> I use Kubuntu6.06. How set it reiserfs?
<stdin> K-Ryan: it hasn't been released yet, it's a pre-release :)
<gnomefreak> mebsd: nothing yet really
<K-Ryan> There we go, worked that time, thanks stdin
<stdin> :)
<ubuntu> mefisto_ nothing really looks out of place except it's on hd1 instead of hd0?
<mebsd> ok will it work well with aspire 3620?
<stdin> mebsd: get the live CD and test it out
<mebsd> me getting it
<gnomefreak> mebsd: too early to tell. i suggest you stay with 6.10
<Grumpf> hi. i have a problem setting up wlan with kubuntu 6.10 . i heard i need madwifi, but i have some problems, sudo m-a a-i madwifi cannot find all needed packets
<K-Ryan> Setting up wifi on laptops can be a pain but you can do it
<Theory> fffffffffffffffdd
<K-Ryan> You just might need to be wired in until you get wifi working
<Grumpf> is anyone here who knows about installing madwifi?
<mebsd> i only want wlan card to work in 6.10, and i can run kde, i'll be laughing
<mebsd> easy to satisfied
<Grumpf> ok, wired connection is possible, i got that working
<mebsd> the card is atheros ar500g.. will it work? in 6.10
<Grumpf> hey mebsd, i think we have a similar problem. i have an Atheros ar5bxb61 chip
<mebsd> you get connection?
<ubuntu> Could someone help me with my grub problem please?
<Grumpf> no, not jet. iwconfig says "no wireless extension" on all slots
<K-Ryan> uhh, how do i use the themes from beryl? o.O
<mefisto__> ubuntu: you have XP and kubuntu, right?
<Grumpf> but at least i have a wired connection available that works
<ubuntu> mefisto_ Yes
<mefisto__> ubuntu: 2 separate disks?
<mebsd> but wireless is the whole point of laptop
<ubuntu> Mefisto_ Yes, XP is on my 300 gig sata and Kubuntu is on my 80 gig IDE.
<stdin> K-Ryan: beryl has no themes, emerald has the themes
<K-Ryan> yeah
<capcom> ubuntu: is this your entire menu.lst? no default setting?
<K-Ryan> or whatever, how do i use it?
<tehpwn> I'm back! Woot!
<mefisto__> ubuntu: is XP on the 1st disk, kubuntu on 2nd disk?
<stdin> K-Ryan: you just open the theme manager, and click on the themw
<stdin> *theme
<tehpwn> bxnp, You still here?
<K-Ryan> Okay, now that I have beryl what do I do with it?
<bxnp> yeah
<bxnp> is it done
<tehpwn> Yeah, upgrade is done.
<bxnp> eating
<tehpwn> kk
<bxnp> oke now do apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<K-Ryan> I don't get what beryl does =(
<stdin> K-Ryan: have you started it ?
<K-Ryan> i ran beryl-manager
<mebsd> Grumpf: what laptop u use?
<gnomefreak> stdin: auqamarine is an alternative to emerald for kde ;)
<phobiac> K-Ryan: You have xgl running?
<stdin> K-Ryan: have the window decorations changed ?
<K-Ryan> ?
<K-Ryan> The ? is to both of you
<surgy> !nvidia
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tehpwn> bxnp, and then?
<Grumpf> mebsd: i have an ASUS Z53T
<bxnp> do you know see ndiswrapper-utils
<phobiac> Your card is ati right?
<stdin> gnomefreak: yeah, I know it fits well
<K-Ryan> I already setup opengl
<K-Ryan> and got it to work
<tehpwn> It listed a bunch of stuff...
<bxnp> yes ")
<bxnp> good
<gnomefreak> aquamarine* even
<bxnp> you have more sources now so you will get more apps returned
<bxnp> oke do
<phobiac> You see the red gem icon in your taskbar?
<tehpwn> Sweet.
<bxnp> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<K-Ryan> yuh huh
<bxnp> check the spellijng
<gnomefreak> also heliodor but i havent played with it yet
<ubuntu> mefisto_ Sorry didn't post the whole thing http://pastebin.co.uk/9351 there's the whole thing
<phobiac> Click it and see if the window manager is set to Beryl
<tehpwn> Awesome, it'
<tehpwn> s going
<phobiac> If it isn't click beryl.
<stdin> K-Ryan: right click on the beryl icon in the system tray, go to "select window manager" and choose Beryl
<tehpwn> Oh, well it's done allready bxnp...
<bxnp> good, tell me when this is done, and then we are going to install the driver
<bxnp> you have a fast pc
<bxnp> :)
<bxnp> and connection
<K-Ryan> i click beryl and everything flickers then comes back
<tehpwn> Eh, it's a P4
<bxnp> working on a p3 lappy overhere
<K-Ryan> i see some "XGL Abesnt, checking for NVIDIA"
<bxnp> oke do you have the latest windows driver for your wifi card tehpwn
<phobiac> You need xgl set up.
<bxnp> if not, go get them
<K-Ryan> What's xgl?
<tehpwn> I have the original cd...
<stdin> K-Ryan: have you installed "xserver-xgl" ?
<bxnp> no get the latest one
<K-Ryan> don't know
<phobiac> It's for the graphics
<bxnp> for your chipset
<tehpwn> Ok. Gimme a minute.
<stdin> K-Ryan: howto  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<surgy> ok so im follo
<bxnp> what kind of card is it anyway
<K-Ryan> i cant just sudo apt-get install it?
<bxnp> back in 5 min, need to finisch my food
<bxnp> and get my dessert :)
<phobiac> K-Ryan: This guide might work out for you too http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL
<tehpwn> Okdoke
<surgy> im following he nvidia setup tutorial and it says to go to synaptic and it seams like kde has apedt
<tehpwn> Sweet, I can get firefox w/ apt-get now :-D
<K-Ryan> My card isn't under supported hardware
<bxnp> first things first
<bxnp> your wifi card
<bxnp> btw do you need wpa support
<tehpwn> Yeah, I'm getting the drivers atm, hehe
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Is it an ati card?
<tehpwn> Nope
<K-Ryan> Yep
<bxnp> only wep
<K-Ryan> Radeon 9800
<bxnp> or open
<bxnp> no encryption i meant
<phobiac> Are you using fglrx for the driver?
<K-Ryan> But the help thing says "Radeon X300 or Mobility Radeon 9700 SE
<K-Ryan> "
<surgy> i need help opening the restricted repos to install my nvidia vid card
<K-Ryan> Yep, fglrx
<tehpwn> bxnp, yeah just WEP
<mefisto__> ubuntu: does XP boot OK?
<K-Ryan> surgy i thought you had intel?
<bxnp> oke do this tehpwn
<ubuntu> mefisto_ No.. Grub won't boot so I can't get into any of my OS's lol
<bxnp> apt-get install wlassistant
<surgy> k-ryan: i have geforce 4 ti4200
<K-Ryan> oh yeah, someone else had the intel...
<phobiac> Open a konsole and type glxgears and tell me what happens.
<bxnp> its a nice and simple program for organizing your wifi connections
<K-Ryan> it runs
<K-Ryan> thats what happens
<Lynoure> tehpwn: Are you aware how bad wep is? It will keep people from accidentally ending up in your network but not much more.
<tehpwn> bxnp, the newest driver is a .exe... does this matter?
<surgy> so how do i unrestrict my repos?
<phobiac> It should work fine, just follow the guide I posted for setting up xgl. I'm no expert though so I could be wrong.
<bxnp> ehm what card do you have tehpwn
<stdin> !repos | surgy
<ubotwo> surgy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tehpwn> Lynoure, I also hide my ssid, but I'm actually not to concerned with security... not really hiding anything
<phobiac> My card is ati too, apparently the ati cards aren't supported well. It works fine for me though.
<mefisto__> your grub.lst looks pretty much like mine, except I don't have the "map (hd0) (hd2)" business at the end.
<tehpwn> wmp54gs w/ speed booster
<Lynoure> tehpwn: you mean, really not minding sharing it? :)
<mebsd> im dl kubuntu at 560KB/s
<mebsd> is that fast or what, hahaha
<surgy> the guid that the bot gives me is for synaptic......... kde has adept
<bxnp> do you have an inf file on your cd for your driver tehpwn
<bxnp> ifso use that one
<tehpwn> lynoure, either way I'm not scared.. nothing that needs to be secure on my pc's
<bxnp> with
<K-Ryan> phobiac what's the difference between emerald and aquamarine?
<bxnp> ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<tehpwn> bxnp, when I type "apt-get install wlassistant" it gives an error
<stdin> surgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bxnp> what error
<Lynoure> tehpwn: I'd still recommend against it unless you firewall outgoing traffic, otherwise a spammer in your wifi could mean you ISP takes it on you.
<tehpwn> Oops never mind, I forgot to do sudo, bxnp
<bxnp> he should use wpa in my opinion
<phobiac> K-Ryan: They both manage how your windows look, aquamarine is designed to work better with KDE if I remember correctly
<bxnp> cause wep is easily cracked with programs like kismet with aircrack
<phobiac> Emerald works fine for me
<mefisto__> ubuntu: I don't know why the "map" lines are there, but you could try removing them and changing the XP section to root (hd0,0)
<K-Ryan> i got both
<K-Ryan> i think
<mefisto__> ubuntu: but make sure you keep a backup
<bxnp> but fist things first let us first connect to his ap
<surgy> stdin: ok but which repo do i need for nvidia?
<tehpwn> So what's next bxnp?
<stdin> surgy: you need the restricted repo
<tehpwn> wlassistant is allready installed
<bxnp> did you  do ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<bxnp> oke good
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Okay. Did you set up xgl though?
<bxnp> from your cd
<ubuntu> mefisto_ Do that on the XP disk or the Kubuntu? lol
<K-Ryan> Uhh, trying to figure that out still
<phobiac> Okay
<surgy> that link you gave me doesnt have a section on restricted repos only comercial multiverse and universe
<stdin> K-Ryan: follow the guide, just ignore the supported hardware part, see if it works
<tehpwn> Ok, I placed the BCMWL5.inf on my desktop.... so what do I type in the terminal again?
<stdin> surgy: the steps are the same. just replace the word "universe" with "restricted"
<mefisto__> ubuntu: do that in the XP section in grub.lst. But make a backup of the current grub.lst before making any changes
<surgy> ok
<bxnp> ndiswrapper -i BCMWL5.inf
<bxnp> sudo ofcourse
<tehpwn> apt-get install wlassistant
<tehpwn> oops
<mefisto__> ubuntu: it's lines 148, 151, 152 in what you pasted
<K-Ryan> what's this important note about?
<tehpwn> Installing bcmwl5
<tehpwn> couldn't copy BCMWL5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<K-Ryan> losing font and mouse pointer?
<tehpwn> bxnp,
<tehpwn> Installing bcmwl5
<tehpwn> couldn't copy BCMWL5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> do this
<K-Ryan> What does beryl even do?
<phobiac> Makes some eyecandy
<K-Ryan> I don't want to mess up my Kubuntu trying to install it
<K-Ryan> eye candy as far as what? themes?
<K-Ryan> I like my theme
<ubuntu> mefisto_ Tried doing sudo nano menu.list got into the menu but now when i try to save it changed it tells me permission denied.
<phobiac> K-Ryan: http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=xgl%20beryl&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&sa=N&tab=wv
<mefisto__> ubuntu: you've probably got the disk mounted read-only
<K-Ryan> i changed my mind, i want it
<bobleny> Hi, can I get some help with my LAMP set up?
<stdin> K-Ryan: it's a thing you didn't know you wanted, until you knew it existed :D
<phobiac> K-Ryan: As a precaution I'd download irssi and familarize yourself with it a little
<K-Ryan> what is irssi? o.O
<phobiac> That way if something bad happens and you're bumped to command line only you can still consult with us
<phobiac> It's for irc
<tehpwn> Oh, you guys are on the XGL topic! I watched a video about that on google. Looks really fun to have.
<stdin> irssi = a command line IRC client
<mebsd> irssi for losers
<tehpwn> Never tried it myself though...
<mebsd> hehe
<mefisto__> ubuntu: I think the problem might be related to the fact you have a sata disk there. I'm not exactly sure how to handle that
<ubuntu_> #kubuntu.pl
<K-Ryan> Uhh, that doesn't sound fun
<phobiac> mebsd: Thanks :(
<bxnp> you have to copy the .sys and the.cat file to the same dir
<tehpwn> OIC
<bxnp> where you put your .inf file
<ubuntu> mefisto_ Okay, I changed permissions on it, Saved it now I'll try to reboot and see if I can get into grub now.
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Happened to me when I had some bad settings, luckily I figured out what to do without help, but it's never bad to be prepared.
<stdin> K-Ryan: if you can't get X to start for some reason, you can still come here to ask us what to do :)
<vikal> #ubuntu.pl
<mefisto__> ubuntu: I think the problem might be related to the fact you have a sata disk there. I'm not exactly sure how to handle that
<K-Ryan> Or I could pop in my live cd ;)
<stdin> vikal: #ubuntu-pl
<bxnp> there is more tehpwn
<phobiac> K-Ryan: That works too
<ubuntu> mefisto_ I though Kubuntu supported sata's? lol
<tehpwn> bxnp?
<K-Ryan> Now I have to reinstall beryl >.>
<wilman> how to locate the router's ip adress?
<mefisto__> ubuntu: perhaps it should read (sd0,0)? I'm not sure. I've never used a sata disk with linux
<tehpwn> whatsmyip.com
<K-Ryan> wilman usually 192.168.1.1 in your internet browser
<bxnp> did you copy  them to the same dir
<tehpwn> Yeah, they are all on the desktop bxnp
<bxnp> no do ndiswrapper bcblal.inf
<bxnp> whatever its called
<tehpwn> ok
<mefisto__> does anyone else know? is a sata disk referenced as sd0?
<tehpwn> bxnp, do I do -i also?
<K-Ryan> hey umm, sudo gedit doesn't work, gedit should be replaced with kate?
<bxnp> no
<stdin> 1st sata disk will be sda
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Yeah
<stdin> mefisto__: 
<phobiac> Kate is the gedit of kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Thought so
<K-Ryan> Just wasn't sure
<K-Ryan> I mean I knew gedit wouldnt work
<mefisto__> stdin: and in grub, is it sd0 rather than hd0?
<tehpwn> bxnp, says I need to choose an option...
<K-Ryan> Just didn't know if Kate was right...
<bxnp> oh oke
<bxnp> with the -i
<stdin> mefisto__: no, it should still be hd0
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i BCMWL5.inf
<tehpwn> bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$
<bxnp> you have to do everything as root
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> listen
<bxnp> do ndiswrapper -l
<bxnp> what do you see
<bxnp> what does it say
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<tehpwn> Installed ndis drivers:
<tehpwn> bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$
<ubuntu> mefisto_ Okay, I'll be right back see if this works.
<mefisto__> ubuntu: good luck
<capcom> one little quersion: how can i get my kubuntu distribution / kde to start with num lock enabled
<capcom> question
<|kosmo|> on system settings
<|kosmo|> kyboard
<|kosmo|> and mouse
<|kosmo|> and then you have num lock on start of system
<petra> !lisa
<ubotwo> lisa - LAN information server for KDE - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<|kosmo|> capcom:
<|kosmo|> ok
<capcom> |kosmo|: yes, of course.. sometimes i should tell someobe to remove the poitatoes from my eyes. thanx
<capcom> ;)
<mefisto__> why is numlock on not the default?
<bxnp> tehpwn, do pwd
<K-Ryan> Hey
<K-Ryan> What does this mean?
<K-Ryan> IMPORTANT NOTE I recently found that if we start Gnome/KDE this way, we may lose font or mouse pointer configuration, since they don't get loaded with Xgl. The correct way that I found was to use "exec /etc/X11/Xsession" instead of gnome-session or startkde. Then you can put gnome-session or startkde as an Xsession argument, for example, "exec /etc/X11/Xsession startkde"
<capcom> mefisto__:  not within the kde like it seems..
<bxnp> in wich dir are you
<phobiac> K-Ryan: It's just configuration, unless you've changed the settings with your mouse don't worry.
<hassan2a> vaur:  voil ^^^
<vaur> oui je sais
<K-Ryan> so it doesnt apply to me?
<K-Ryan> !fr
<ubotwo> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mefisto__> capcom: just seems it would make more sense if that setting was numlock on by default
<tehpwn> bxnp, I guess I'm not registered w/ the nickserv... I forgot my old password...
<bxnp> nevermind
<bxnp> do pwd
<bxnp> in your console
<capcom> mefisto__: if you don't use a laptop :)
<tehpwn> kk
<mefisto__> capcom: ah, ok
<tehpwn> Says: /home/tehpwn
<capcom> mefisto__: otherwise it might be tricky on logging in for example
<bxnp> is this the same terminal where you did the ndiswrapper command
<tehpwn> yeah
<bxnp> oke you where not in the right dir when you did that command
<bxnp> so what you do is this
<K-Ryan> should i reboot or restart x for this beryl stuff?
<bxnp> ndiswrapper -e blabla.inf
<mefisto__> capcom: yep, makes sense now
<Kyral> K-Ryan: If you didn't make changes to your XOrg.conf
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5.inf
<tehpwn> Driver bcmwl5.inf is not installed.Use -l to list installed drivers
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$
<Kyral> then you should just be able to run "beryl-manager" in a terminal
<ubuntu_> mefisto_ No go.. It didn't work :(
<bxnp> and then you do: cd Desktop and then you do the command ndiswrapper -i blabla.inf again
<capcom> but what i wonder, in my bios num lock is set to enabled.. with windows this works, but kubuntu ignores it
<K-Ryan> But the XGL thing says next time you restart blah blah blah
<bxnp> sudo always
<bxnp> when doing things like this
<Kyral> K-Ryan: Are you using Beryl or XGL
<tehpwn> bxnp, okay
<K-Ryan> Setting XGL up
<Kyral> (There is a difference, at least when using NVidia)
<Kyral> K-Ryan: ATI or NVidia?
<K-Ryan> Ati
<bxnp> what does ndiswrapper -l gives you
<Kyral> nevermind...
<Kyral> lol
<K-Ryan> Restarting X first then...
<Kyral> NVidia's newest drivers make X able to use AIGLX without XGL
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop$ sudo ndiswrapper -i BCMWL5.inf
<tehpwn> bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop$
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Nope. Not a bad idea to follow it's instructions anyway though.
<bxnp> now do ndiswrapper -e BCMWL5.inf
<hassan2a> vaur:  tu as du mal
<bxnp> with sudo
<tehpwn> ok
<bxnp> sudo ndiswrapper -e BCMWL5.inf
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop$ sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5.inf
<tehpwn> Driver bcmwl5.inf is not installed.Use -l to list installed drivers
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop$
<phobiac> Whoops
<bxnp> ehm do sudo ndiswrapper -i the file
<tehpwn> bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<bxnp> shit,
<tehpwn> Wow I'm confused...
<bxnp> you should be able to remove it
<tehpwn> Should I reopen the konsole in root?
<ubuntu_> mefisto_ Should I change it when booting into grub like hitting 'e' and change it to (hd0,2) ?
<bxnp> that will not solve it :)
<tehpwn> Humm
<bxnp> go to /etc/ndiswrapper
<tehpwn> cd to it>
<tehpwn> or open it?
<bxnp> then ls -l
<bxnp> just cd /etc/ndiswrapper
<phobiac> K-Ryan: How's setting up XGL going?
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:/etc/ndiswrapper$ ls -l
<tehpwn> total 4
<tehpwn> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-01-19 03:57 bcmwl5
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:/etc/ndiswrapper$
<capcom> |kosmo|: one more keyboard question after having a close look on the settings ;) - with windows i've set keyboard that when i have capslock enabled, i press shift to disable caps.. i am used to that, so i would like to have the kde to act in the same way. is this possible?
<bxnp> now rm that directory with  rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: sure, that's an easy way to test what will work. but are you trying to boot windows or kubuntu? windows should normally be (hd0,0) and kubuntu (hd1,0) if win is on 1st disk and kubuntu on 2nd disk
<tehpwn> rm: cannot remove directory `/etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5': Permission denied
<bxnp> sudo
<|kosmo|> capcom
<|kosmo|> i dont understand
<tehpwn> K, done
<|kosmo|> you want with shift
<bxnp> as a user you dont have the right's to remove those dir
<|kosmo|> to disable
<|kosmo|> caps look
<|kosmo|> ?
<capcom> yes
<tehpwn> Yeah, I always forget the little things...
<|kosmo|> oooo you need to make script
<bxnp> now go back cd to your desktop
<bxnp> and do ndiswrapper -l
<|kosmo|> i dont know about thats type of scripts
<bxnp> this will tell you if the driver is loaded
<|kosmo|> but try in ubuntu-dev
<tehpwn> NOTHING!!!
<bxnp> what nothgint
<tehpwn> NO?
<bxnp> nothing is loaded anymore
<capcom> |kosmo|: no problem, thanks anyway
<tehpwn> There are no drivers listed... Isn't that good?
<bxnp> yep that's good :)
<wilman> !router
<hak5fan> Hello I have a problem with cdemu. I've loaded the module using modprobe cdemu and loaded and mounted my cd image. The image is on a ntfs partition. all the files in the cdimage doesn't show up. The cd im having probelms with are the warcraft III install disk. And it's supposed to be a install.exe file in the root of the cd. Another strange thing is that cdemu seems to unload itself when I reboot. lsmod | grep cdemu came up with nothing....
<hak5fan> Does anyone have a solution
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<jager> is amarok-xmms available somewhere for amarok 1.4.4?
<tehpwn> Lol, ok. I can understand how my 'nothing' was misunderstood... Lol.
<bxnp> it was the crude way because ndiswrapper -e should do the same
<wilman> !router
<tehpwn> OIC
<ubuntu_> mefisto_ This is my fdisk http://pastebin.co.uk/9353 I have 2 IDE hd's and 1 sata.
<K-Ryan> Okay I tried starting the x session or whatever with the XGL
<bxnp> oke you are on your desktop right
<tehpwn> Yep
<K-Ryan> all it did was lag my computer really really bad
<K-Ryan> like, REALLY, bad
<bxnp> give me the output pwd
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop$ pwd
<tehpwn> /home/tehpwn/Desktop
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop$
<bxnp> good, now type sudo ndiswrapper -i blabla.inf
<bxnp> dont forget the sudo
<tehpwn> Ok
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bvmwl5.inf
<tehpwn> Installing bvmwl5
<tehpwn> couldn't copy bvmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop$
<phobiac> K-Ryan: How new is your computer?
<bxnp> damm
<bxnp> wait
<K-Ryan> 5 years new
<K-Ryan> everything has been upgraded except its 1.8ghz processor
<phobiac> K-Ryan: The processor might not be able to handle it.
<K-Ryan> I think it's safe to say it can't
<tehpwn> K-Ryan: Hehe, I renember my athlon xp 1.8ghx chip, man were those the days.
<phobiac> I have to go
<K-Ryan> Well I mean, 5 years ago 1.8Ghz was great
<K-Ryan> See ya' round phobiac
<tehpwn> Yeah I know it.
<phobiac> See ya
<tehpwn> Close friend of mine built a PC around the same time I built my first one, man his Barton core was smokin back then
<K-Ryan> Really all I need is a new processor
* Rob-West is now awake
<K-Ryan> Might need a better PS for the processor though
<tehpwn> That's how I feel about my current pc also. 2ghz P4, It's a fairly new system, just sluggish at time with only 512 ram
<K-Ryan> Mines a P4 too
<K-Ryan> same ram as well
<K-Ryan> the computer runs like a charm its just with certain programs i experience slow downs
<tehpwn> Well, I used to be a pretty hardcore gamer untill I moved down to California... Lately I haven't had the money to go build a new gaming rig though... So sadly I'm stuck with this P4
<K-Ryan> I'm also quite a gamer
* tehpwn wonders what happened to bxnp...
<K-Ryan> Although since I got Kubuntu running I've gone on Windows once, because my brother needed help on his windows comp so...
<bxnp> reading, wait a sec
<K-Ryan> I'll get Wine running eventually and then XP will be a backup sort of
<tehpwn> Yeah, after the wireless starts working I hope I can get my iTunes running...
<ubuntu_> mefisto_: Any ideas? Or should I just erase everything and start anew?
<tehpwn> Is wine the one that costs money or is it Cedaga (sp?)
<bxnp> ah i got it
<K-Ryan> Umm, Wine is free
<ubuntu_> tehpwn: Cedega.
<K-Ryan> Don't know what Cedaga is
<ubuntu_> tehpwn: Cedega used to be WineX
<tehpwn> I believe it's the same concept at Wine.. ?
<tehpwn> OIC
<bxnp> tehpwn, you have to read what i send you, dont just copy and paste
<K-Ryan> well im going to get some use out of spending all that time setting up opengl
<bxnp> the name of your inf file is bcmwl.inf
<K-Ryan> Catch you guys later
<tehpwn> Ok, bxnp
<bxnp> i made an type o
<tehpwn> wait, did you send it allready? cuz i closed that other window... oops
<bxnp> oke now check what i send you: sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<nate_> tweaks to make kubuntu faster?
<bxnp> ofcourse dont forget to change to your Desktop
<tehpwn> Wait what? bxnp, I closed the priv. convo.. Did you send it in that?
<PupUser62f272> I've been trying to install Feisty, I tried the Herd2 (wouldn't boot), and today's daily (froze after probing)...anyone heard of this happening (I just want to make sure I'm not alone)?
<bxnp> i mean do ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf in  the Desktop dir
<bxnp> dont forget the sudo allso
<tehpwn> Ok, It says it's installed, bxnp
<bxnp> ahaha
<bxnp> oke now do ndiswrapper -l
<bxnp> and paste what it says
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<tehpwn> Installed ndis drivers:
<tehpwn> bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<tehpwn> bvmwl5  invalid driver!
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop$
<bxnp> ehm the one are invalid
<bxnp> well rm the drivers with ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5
<bxnp> and then bvmwl5
<bxnp> download the latest driver for your chipset
<bxnp> cause these are not good
<tehpwn> Renember, the new driver is an exe... And I don't think you replyed... Does it matter that it's an exe?
<tehpwn> bxnp
<bxnp> and to an answer to your question it doesnt mind
<bxnp> do you have wine installed
<bxnp> otherwise do apt-get install wine
<bxnp> with the app wine the app will extract the .exe files
<tehpwn> ok, installing wine
<bxnp> you have a broadcom chipset right :)
<tehpwn> IDK
<tehpwn> for the onboard?
<tehpwn> LAN
<mebsd> need help setting up wireless in kde
<mebsd> im in wireless assistance 0.5.5
<tehpwn> Hehe, join the club...
<tehpwn> bxnp, Wine is done.
<mebsd> i see all available networks
<bxnp> do you have allso the .exe file
<tehpwn> Yes I have the exe downloaded allready
<bxnp> now do wine the name of the exe
<bxnp> as user
<bxnp> not sudo
<mikko> www.nordea.fi
<mebsd> is there a way to see the error log from that wirelss assistant?
<mebsd> i feel i'm very close to connection
<bxnp> use dmesg mebsd
<bxnp> to see if everything is oke with your card
<bxnp> besides that wlablablab should give you an error message why it cannot connect
<mebsd> that wireelss connection don't give me any erro rmessager
<mebsd> just says connection failed
<bxnp> btw mebsd the app cant connect to a network encrypted with wpa
<bxnp> if that is the case you should wpa_supplicant
<mebsd> how to use wpa_supplicant. it's using wpa
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> wait i will give you a website
<mebsd> noooooo
<mebsd> i don't want to spend a weekend getting wireless to work
<tehpwn> bxnp, it's not letting me remove the old dir.'s
<ubuntu_> Is my problem coming from having an unused 40 gig IDE as master and my Sata and 80 gig IDE as slaves?
<bxnp> what do you mean
<Minataku> !seen genii
<bxnp> what noooo mebsd
<ubotwo> I last saw genii (n=chatzill@H232.C72.B0.tor.eicat.ca) 15h 24m 47s ago, quiting: "Chatzilla 0.9.75 [Firefox 1.5.0.5/2006071912] "
<tehpwn> im doing sudo rm bcmwl5
<tehpwn> and it says i cant
<tehpwn> because its a dir.
<Nookie^> what package do i need when i get this error when i try to compile
<Nookie^> - Didn't find KDE3 headers
<Nookie^> -- Didn't find KDE3 core library
<Nookie^> -- Didn't find the KDE3 dcopidl preprocessor
<hak5fan> tehpwn:  use rm -r [dir ] 
<bxnp> where do you do that
<tehpwn> hehe, I love hak5!
<bxnp> if you remove a dir
<bxnp> you have to use
<bxnp> rm -rf
<bxnp> but becarefull with that
<mebsd> bxnp you have that website?
<bxnp> well
<hak5fan> tehpwn: in terminal
<tehpwn> Yeah, I got it thanks
<bxnp> what you could do is this: instal knetworkmanager mebsd
<hak5fan> your welcome
<tehpwn> Ok, now back to driver install
<bxnp> that is a frontend for the program
<bxnp> try if it works
<mebsd> i don't have that
<mebsd> i'm using the live cd
<bxnp> oh
<bxnp> in that case you could install it, but it will take your ram space
<bxnp> you could install software with ap or adept with a live cd
<mebsd> i got 1 gig so it's ok
<bxnp> apt-get update
<bxnp> and then install it
<mebsd> don't have network..
<bxnp> tehpwn,
<bxnp> lol
<hak5fan> tehpwn: yes it's great
<bxnp> in that case
<bxnp> you are stuck
<mebsd> so, no kubuntu for me..
<bxnp> tehpwn, oke do wine name.exe
<bxnp> why not,
<ubuntu_> mebsd: Can you hardwire into your internet instead of going wireless?
<tehpwn> I allready extracted it bxnp
<tehpwn> and I'm cd'd to it allready
<bxnp> where are the extracted files
<tehpwn> and it tells me:
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop/driver/WMP54GSv1.1_20050428/Drivers$ sudo ndiswrapper -i wmp54gs.inf
<tehpwn> Installing wmp54gs
<tehpwn> couldn't copy wmp54gs.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~/Desktop/driver/WMP54GSv1.1_20050428/Drivers$
<bobleny> !shell
<ubotwo> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bxnp> use pastebin tehpwn if you want to do that
<bxnp> other wise you spam the channel
<tehpwn> k, sry
<bobleny> !shell script
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<bobleny> What is a shell script? is that like a windows bat file?
<RawSewage> yes
<bobleny> oh
<esc> I use a wmp54g
<ubuntu_> esc: Linksys Wireless PCI card.
<esc> yes. with rt2500 driver. works great with WPA.
<bxnp> the rt2500 driver
<bxnp> that is in the kubuntu kernel right
<esc> it comes with, yes
<bxnp> oke tehpwn
<esc> however, I update to the latest cvs
<bxnp> do sudo modprobe rt2500
<tehpwn> bxnp, ok
<ubuntu_> esc: I thought wmp54g used the rt61 driver?
<tehpwn> nothing happened...
<esc> wmp54g uses a few drivers...3 ones, maybe
<nate_> join #alsa
<esc> I got lucky to buy the one with rt2500
<esc> what driver does tehpwn have?
<bxnp> what is the chipname and version
<tehpwn> I downloaed the latest ones from Linksys.com
<ubuntu_> esc: Lol, When I had wireless going it gave me a headache because I had the rt61 and not rt25.
<bxnp> no the one from linksys.com does not work
<esc> bxnp : what driver do you have?
<ubuntu_> tehpwn : Don't use the ones from linksys.
<tehpwn> Neither does the ones on the cd :-p
<bxnp> you need the one for your chipset
<ubuntu_> tehpwn : they never work.
<tehpwn> oic
<tehpwn> bxnp, chipset of my wireless card of my mobo?
<ubuntu_> tehpwn : Who's the maker of your chipset?
<bxnp> off your wifi card ofcourse
<tehpwn> IDFK
<esc> yeah, what driver is it?!
<bxnp> we are trying to install your wifi card right :)
<bxnp> yes the chipset and the version
<ubuntu_> tehpwn : Try iwconfig -l
<tehpwn> Eh, I'm so lost in the world of linux :(
<tehpwn> lol
<esc> tehpwn : try lshw
<esc> tehpwn : then look for the Network section
<esc> see what it says
<tehpwn> ok, looking
<hatta> don't worry tehpwn, keep with it long enough and you'll be lost in the world of windows too
<tehpwn> Pff, I own windows Hehe
<bobleny> How can I make sure apache is not on my computer?
<ubuntu_> tehpwn: if that don't work do..  lspci
<bxnp> well, i must confess, the wifi thing with linux can be a pain in the a s s
<esc> bobleny : try locate apache
<bxnp> but if you know, the basic steps you can configure every card, ones you know what chipset you have :)
<esc> tehpwn : see Network yet?
<tehpwn> No luck yet
<bxnp> do lspci
<bobleny> Ok, how do I weed out apache2?
<tehpwn> Oh ok, I found the wireless card
<bobleny> from the results that is
<tehpwn> So I'm looking for the chipset?
<nate_> my system hangs at boot for around 10seconds and this is on the screen
<nate_> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (r
<nate_> ev 02)
<nate_> theres about 7 of them tho
<esc> tehpwn : it should say what driver you use
<tehpwn> nope, nothing that says driver...
<bxnp> what does it say anyway
<bobleny> locate apache also findes all the apache2 files, and I don't want to find those. How can I make it leave out apache2?
<esc> can you copy/paste what it says?
<bxnp> lol esc
<tehpwn> Hehe, you want me to copy all of it?
<esc> no
<esc> just the network section
<esc> please dont copy/paste the entire output
<tehpwn> Driver= e100!! Is that it!?!?
<carlo> come posso avere un dvd della distro Kubuntu 6.10?
<mebsd> what's password for root?
<ubuntu> bonjour :)
<bxnp> do a lshw tehpwn and paste what the network section says a
<tehpwn> I also see, driver=bcm43xx
<esc> tehpwn : can you paste the network section? that'll help
<tehpwn> Yeah, gimme a sec sry
<ubuntu> pas de francais
<ubuntu> ??
<tehpwn> It's really big do you just want me to post it here?
<esc> just the network section
<wolfwalker> Okay, so I downloaded these usb drivers. Came as a .tar file, so I uncompressed them. It had two readme files, which was supposed to tell me how to install it.
<bxnp> that is something about 9 lines
<tehpwn>            *-network:0 DISABLED
<tehpwn>                 description: Wireless interface
<tehpwn>                 product: BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<tehpwn>                 vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<tehpwn>                 physical id: 1
<tehpwn>                 bus info: pci@01:01.0
<bxnp> use pastebin
<tehpwn>                 logical name: eth0
<wolfwalker> But I'm a Linux newbie
<Schuenemann> !rar
<ubotwo> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<wolfwalker> So I couldn't figure out how to use the read files to know how to install it
<esc> tehpwn : you'll use the broadcom 43xx drivers
<bobleny> does "apache2" need any "apache" files?
<esc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<esc> see that
<Schuenemann> !info unrar-free
<ubotwo> unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<bxnp> modprobe bcm43xx
<bxnp> use sudo
<esc> tehpwn : are you using dapper or edgy?
<bxnp> dapper
<tehpwn> IDK
<bxnp> he is using dapper
<tehpwn> Ok, I did that command
<bxnp> now do
<bxnp> iwconfig -l
<bxnp> what do you get
* wolfwalker waits patiently in line
<tehpwn> -l no such device
<bxnp> sorry no -l
<carlo> help for me i'm italy
<bxnp> just iwconfig
<esc> tehpwn : what is the output of modinfo bcm43xx
<tehpwn> Ok, what is this pastebin you speak of?
<tehpwn> so I don't keep spamming
<mebsd> hey in live kubuntu, how do i log into root shell?
<bxnp> just use sudo -s mebsd
<tehpwn> lo        no wireless extensions.
<tehpwn> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<tehpwn> eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"pwnage"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<tehpwn>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<mebsd> thx
<tehpwn>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<tehpwn>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<tehpwn>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<tehpwn>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<tehpwn> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<bxnp> its working
<bxnp> your wifi interface is named eth0
<tehpwn> Yeah, it's been like that for a while.
<bxnp> oh
<tehpwn> IDK, your the pro :-p
<bxnp> start wlassistant
<tehpwn> ok
<bxnp> with sudo
<tehpwn> o, well it asked for root pass... so w/e
<bxnp> oke give the root
<tehpwn> But it's open and nothing is listed there...
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: what's your problem? you can't read the readme files?
<bxnp> do scan
<tehpwn> I pushed refresh? and says No Networks Found
<tehpwn> (I'm sitting right next to the router btw)
<bxnp> do iwlist eth0 scan
<wolfwalker> Yeah mefisto, essentially
<wolfwalker> I don't know enough about Linux to be able to use what I read
<wolfwalker> At least......... I think
<dromer> anybody with thunderbird experience? > Eversince I moved my /home to a new partition (using this guide: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ (some addaptations)), Thunderbird closes for no particular reason when I read an email/rss-feed, after about 5 seconds of viewing the message Tb just disapears, when run from console Tb gives this error: $ mozilla-thunderbird
<dromer> DOUBLE-CLICK: 250 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 12840 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<tehpwn> eth0 No scan results
<esc> maybe tehpwn needs ndiswrapper...
<tehpwn> I have it ;)
<esc> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=bcm4306
<esc> did you see that thread?
<bxnp> you have it
<bxnp> what do you man
<bxnp> mean
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: I'm confused. Have you read the readme file and not understood it? Or are you having trouble opening the readme file?
<bxnp> does wlassistant give your something or iwlist
<tehpwn> negative
<wolfwalker> I don't understand it
<wolfwalker> Although I can read it just fine
<wolfwalker> Has a Kbuild file and a Kconfig file
<wolfwalker> I comprehend the config file
<bxnp> esc, i do understand why people use windows, :) cause this should not be the case getting a wifi card working
<wolfwalker> Haven't a clue how to translate the build
<bxnp> esc, do you have the same card as tehpwn
<esc> bxnp : same card, different chipset (I use rt2500 which works out of the box)
<bxnp> there is allso something like the rt500
<bxnp> i believe
<tehpwn> Yeah, imo this is kindof rediculous (sp?) but I have time :-p
<esc> maybe he needs to follow that how-to...on using bcm4306 with ndiswrapper
<Xera|> ffs, how do i un-hide the menu in konversation?
<tehpwn> esc, Me?
<bobleny> !adept
<ubotwo> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<esc> tehpwn : yes
<esc> Xera : control-m
<tehpwn> IDK what I should do... Quite possibly the reason why I am here :-p
<esc> did you read the how-to?
<tehpwn> I have read what ever bxnp has told me to read thus far...
<tehpwn> I don't recall reading about ndiswrapper though...
<bxnp> lol, i did not point you to any documentation
<bxnp> only for your source list
<bxnp> to update it
<tehpwn> Well, I was refering to the respatories list... that is documentation :-p
<bxnp> :)
<bxnp> yes it is
<tehpwn> Hehe, yeah
<wolfwalker> ..........
<tehpwn> So why isn't this working? Is it jut me? Does the midget penguin have a deep hate for me that I am not aware of?
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: what did you download? where is this readme file? you need to be more specific
<wolfwalker> #
<wolfwalker> # Makefile for USB ATM/xDSL drivers
<wolfwalker> #
<wolfwalker> obj-$(CONFIG_USB_ATM)		+= usbatm.o
<wolfwalker> #obj-$(CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH)	+= speedtch.o
<wolfwalker> obj-$(CONFIG_USB_CXACRU)	+= cxacru.o
<bxnp> read the link esc gave you
<bxnp> you already installed the ndiswrapper
<esc> tehpwn : maybe you should post a threat at kubuntuforums. doing this over irc is hard http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=58.0
<koriel> any software to create animated gifs
<tehpwn> esc, how would forums make this easier?
<robin2803> /bye
<wolfwalker> |koriel:| try this site http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<wolfwalker> Lots and lotsa great stuff
<bxnp> well first he have to get the right windows driver
<mefisto__> koriel: gimp can make animated gifs
<bxnp> and then use the tutorial
<koriel> mefisto__: are you sure?ok I'll check it out
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone help me set up 3 ethernet cards? :)
<tehpwn> Well, even on windows it took me quite some time to install them correctly.. I ended up having to run them in Win 2000 mode for it to install correctly...
<tehpwn> And then on XP start up it takes at least 2 minutes for it to even connect...
<mefisto__> koriel: google "animated gifs gimp"
<snowrichard> hello
<DjDarkman> I get my internet connection on eth0 from 192.168.0.1 ,I want to share that on eth1 or eth1 for my laptop
<bobleny> Is adept manager good for removing programes?
<dawson> hello all, interesting problem. I have been playing with vista and managed to screw up my grub. It was gone and replaced with the windows ntldr, I have removed that, and attempted to get grub bak, failed on many attemps many drifferent things. Decided that the ubuntu installer was the easist method to get it back, Created a new partition to temp install another ubuntu kernal and the plan was that it would reinstate grub and i
<dawson> could then just delete the partition and edit the menu.lst. I now have grub loading from the new install, how do i make grub boot from the old install and not this current one.
<dawson> please!!
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: are you sure you're reading the right file? where did you download from? Maybe someone could take a look for you?
<wolfwalker> I downloaded it from a site DaSkreech (a guy in here last night) sent me to
<tehpwn> So bxnp, does this me you have given up? :(
<tehpwn> mean*
<bxnp> no not realy, give me a ssh account and i will install those drivers for you in 10 min :)
<bxnp> no
<bxnp> ehm you need to get the right windows driver
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: I can't imagine how anyone could help you. you're not really asking any questions
<tehpwn> Um, tell me how to give you that account and im more than willing
<wolfwalker> What do I do with what I have?
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: what do you have?
<bxnp> http://www.silfreed.net/download/hpzt3000cto/SP23107A.tar.gz
<wolfwalker> I have a set of files I downloaded as a .tar, I was told I would get a read file that told me how to put it together, what I pasted is what the build file said
<wolfwalker> #
<wolfwalker> # Makefile for USB ATM/xDSL drivers
<wolfwalker> #
<wolfwalker> obj-$(CONFIG_USB_ATM)		+= usbatm.o
<wolfwalker> #obj-$(CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH)	+= speedtch.o
<wolfwalker> obj-$(CONFIG_USB_CXACRU)	+= cxacru.o
<bxnp> i think this are he right drivers tehpwn
<tehpwn> kk
<wolfwalker> Is the obj-$(CONFIG_USB_ATM) a command?
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: that doesn't look like a readme file
<wolfwalker> Well that's what it was labeled
<mefisto__> where did you get it?
<bxnp> btw do rmmod bcm43xx tehpwn
<bxnp> let me get me some beer
<tehpwn> Lol, k
<gnomefreak> wolfwalker: can you paste the full file to pastebin please
<wolfwalker> I have five files in this driver package: cxacru.c, Kbuild, Kconfig, usbatm.c and usbatm.h
<dawson> anyone got any ideas about how to get grub to rewrite the mbr??
<bxnp> and afther you removed the driver do a iwconfig
<wolfwalker> That's all of the Kbuild file there is
<bxnp> rmmod with sudo
<bxnp> so sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<bxnp> then give me the output off iwconfig
<tehpwn> yeah, got that
<tehpwn> everything says no wireless extensions
<tehpwn> and bxnp, I cd'd to the dir. w/ the new drivers already
<bxnp> oke good
<wolfwalker> If you'll give me a throwaway email address, I'll send you the whole thing for you to see for yourself
<wolfwalker> It's supposed to be USB drivers for a DSL modem
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: just tell us where you downloaded it
<wolfwalker> Haven't the slightest idea
<bxnp> now rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper/*.*
<mefisto__> ???
<bxnp> with sudo
<tehpwn> kk
<RawSewage> how do you make a txt list of all files in a folder again, from the konsole
<tehpwn> Done
<wolfwalker> I can tell you what the file name I downloade is though
<wolfwalker> usbatm-20050216.tar.bz2
<bxnp> kee now go back to the drivers you got from me
<jughead> my laptop booted up and something popped up saying sda3 has been mounted 30 times and started scanning it with fsck... it failed and rebooted.  It starts up ok, but I would like to check it again now that I'm logged in.  how can I do that?
<tehpwn> RawSewage, type ;s i believe
<tehpwn> ls*
<RawSewage> ty
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: paste the readme at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ then give us the url of what you pasted
<RawSewage> tehpwn, I know how to list a folder
<RawSewage> but how to export the list to a file
<tehpwn> Umm, use your mouse to copy and paste it?
<RawSewage> I could, but that's a bad way to do it
<tehpwn> Oh, I don't know any other way, sorry man
<RawSewage> ok
<bxnp> tehpwn, are you already back in that dir with the drivers i gave you
<tehpwn> yes bxnp
<bxnp> oke now do again ndiswapper -i nameoftheinf file
<RawSewage> Anyone know how to print out a listing of files from Konsole to a text file?
<wolfwalker> Okay, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2182/
<tehpwn> bxnp, I recieved no erros this time!
<bxnp> good
<wolfwalker> I pasted the contents of all five files, labeled by file name
<bxnp> now do ndiswrapper -l
<bxnp> paste the output
<tehpwn> Says: "Driver present, Hardware Present" Woot!
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> wait wait thats good
<bxnp> now do modprobe ndiswrapper
<bxnp> same again with sudo
<tehpwn> kk
<bxnp> now gave me the output of iwconfig
<dawson> rawSewage: Hi
<bxnp> and do it on www.pastbin.com
<bxnp> and then give me the url
<Valliant> Could someone please help me try and figure out why grub keeps giving me errors when I try to boot up.. And why when I boot from my sata drive it boots straight into windows -without- showing grub?
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: I downloaded the driver, but there is no readme file in it
<wolfwalker> What was Kbuild then?
<wolfwalker> It said read
<tehpwn> bxnp, pastebin is going real slow...
<wolfwalker> Maybe it was for the computer's builder to read
<bxnp> oke nevermind
<tehpwn> bxnp, http://pastebin.com/863182
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: so it's no wonder you don't understand it
<wolfwalker> |mefisto__:| Oh well. So what do I do with it now?
<mefisto__> yes, its code
<tehpwn> bxnp, I believe its working...
<bxnp> did you start wlassistant
<tehpwn> yeah
<bxnp> and you see your accespoint
<tehpwn> and i got all of my ssid and wep stuff typed in
<bxnp> and and and :)
<tehpwn> and im happy and your the greatest
<mefisto__> ah, I have little idea myself! the best I could do is guess.
<bxnp> but we are not finisched
<tehpwn> nowai!?!?
<tehpwn> Ok, well like I said, I have time :-D
<mefisto__> the website is at http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/driver.shtml Maybe someone else more experienced could help you?
<bxnp> oke now do ndiswrapper -m
<yappo_> hey, could someone please tell me how to install limewire on ubuntu
<tehpwn> bxnp, okay
<yappo_> I downloaded the file from the website but I can't open it, it is a ".rpm" file
<bxnp> now we have to arrange that the other driver is not loaded at boot time
<bxnp> so do this
<bxnp> just download and run it yappo_
<bxnp> just download the java from the original website yappo_
<tehpwn> bxnp, so do this = ?
* Valliant bangs his head on his desk.
<bxnp> one sec, my girlfriend needs some help
<tehpwn> oic
* tehpwn puts a pillow on Valliant's desk
<wolfwalker> Wow, my head
<wolfwalker> is spinning now
<yappo_> what java from the website, I am trying to get limewire
<yappo_> ?
<wolfwalker> Basically it says you need a lot more than you can get from that site to get it running
<Valliant> ....aight, What if.. I allocate some space on my sata drive for Kubuntu say 100 gig's.. and installed kubuntu to it? Would that work? Since it seems to not try to read my SATA during boot up in grub?
<bxnp> now do this: sudo kwrite /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tehpwn> mkay
<bxnp> and add somewhere in the file: blacklist bcm43xx
<bxnp> this line prevents the other driver from being loaded at boottime
<tehpwn> Ok, ic
<bxnp> cause when the other driver is loaded it does not work
<bxnp> anyway now save the file
<tehpwn> So should I reboot, unplug the cat5 and test it out, or just wait?
<bxnp> the cat now its for your wifi card
<bxnp> no its for yuour wifi card
<wolfwalker> |mefisto__:| If I read that right, that site you posted a link to says that I basically need more than what that site has to get the modem USB drivers up and running
<wolfwalker> Right?
<tehpwn> No I know that that sentence made no sense... I was asking if I should test the wireless.... Not the cat5 cable
<bxnp> try it
<mefisto__> I'm not sure. I think it's just saying you need your usb hardware, etc set up correctly. Which you probably have already.
<tehpwn> Ok, be back soon hopefully
<bxnp> use wlassstaint
<bxnp> wlassistant
<bxnp> did you done everything i said
<tehpwn> Oh, ok
<mefisto__> can someone take a look at http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/driver.shtml and maybe help wolfwalker?
<bxnp> did the connection worked with wlassistant
<tehpwn> idk, lemme check
<tehpwn> it says its on
<tehpwn> but im still connected to lan
<bxnp> yappo_,  go to the original website where you get download limewire
<bxnp> www.limewire.com ????
<bxnp> there is a linux version
<yappo_> I downloaded that
<bxnp> un tar it
<bxnp> go to the dir
<bxnp> and run in the console ./limewire
<Valliant> bxnp: I believe he got the rpm file.
<bxnp> oh
<yappo_> the problem is that when I downloaded it it won't open because it is a ".rpm" file\
<yappo_> and I can't open that
<bxnp> dont download the rpm one, get the other one
<wolfwalker> Found something
<wolfwalker> Is this a command I run at the prompt? cvs -z9 -q -d :pserver:anoncvs:anoncvs@cvs.infradead.org:/home/cvs co usbatm
<wolfwalker> And if so, will it do anything or just try to get something off the internet?
* Valliant kicks grub.
* Valliant wonders if it worked now.
* wolfwalker valiantly protects his grub and lilo
<tehpwn> Ok, I'm on wireless atm
<tehpwn> Woo Hoo!
<jdfellow> ok is anyone able to figure this out  come on someone here loves a challenge ...
<bxnp>  http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther download this one yappo_
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: I think that's just the development version of what you already have
<bxnp> cool tehpwn, so what have we learned, tehpwn
<wolfwalker> :/
<bxnp> btw maybe its better to use wpa
<tehpwn> We have learned absolutley nothing!
<bxnp> its more save, because if i am at your house i could crack your encryption in no time
<tehpwn> Hehe, jk jk
<bxnp> lol
<jdfellow> sound works really well running winamp thru wine but all other sound apps in linux play with a stutter
<tehpwn> Umm, when In doubt, go to this irc channel lol
<tehpwn> But srsly, thank you so much
<bxnp> well first we learned how to change the repos' cause the repos return the availible apps you can install using adept or apt-get
<tehpwn> Yeah, and I kinda learned a little more about the konsole
<wolfwalker> Well this configuring kernel build is Greek to me
<tehpwn> what I can do with it... which seems like there isn't anything I can't do
<bxnp> second, we learned that you always have to download the right driver
<bxnp> in order to do that brand names are not important, what counts is the chipset of your hardware
<bxnp> always check the chipset of your hardware
<wolfwalker> It doesn't have any commands, only the explanation of what commands to get from other (unspecified) parts
<tehpwn> Hehe
* tehpwn writes this down
<wolfwalker> Oh cute
* wolfwalker pats wolf_ on the head
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: it's usually a little easier. there's usually a file with step-by-step instructions
<wolfwalker> >.>
<wolf_> ^^
<wolfwalker> Well I tried ethernet from computer to modem, but it couldn't find the modem
<bxnp> btw one more tip, read more howto they are good and it will help you with your linux skills, but i must be honest, its too hard to install wifi in linux
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: or at least that's my (limited) experience
<bxnp> they must make it easier
<wolfwalker> I ran sudo pppoeconfig and it sayd nothing was there
<wolf_> ... easier said than done..... if the manufacturere would give the spec. how to interface the cards it would be much much easier
<wolfwalker> wolf, that would make SENSE
<wolfwalker> Can't have that
<Valliant> Would someone like to give a crack out of helping me now? With my grub problems?
<wolfwalker> In the words of my internet provider, Linux is just not popular enough for them to provide support for it
<Theory> but if no one uses it there is no expense to providing support for it is there? ;-)
<tehpwn> What's cute?
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: and I wonder if that has anything to do with its lack of popularity
<tehpwn> Whoo, I love you bxnp... lol
<wolfwalker> Well the problem, as that tech support guy put it, is that employee turnover is so high there that they barely can keep their tech support people versed in Windows and Mac
<wolf_> ISP's have no problem with linux users... we use a simple protocol that is normalized.... but the manufacturer can create theyr interface in the computer like they wish to do.... sorry im angry against intel in this case but inter is more powerfull than my emails :-)
<tehpwn> I restarted to make sure it work's and look at me go!
<yappo_> I have downloaded the file and extracted everything in it into a foler
<yappo_> How do I install it
<yappo_> ?
<wolfwalker> Okay, I'll try the ethernet thing again
<bxnp> you dont have to install it yappo_
<Valliant> yappo_ Try make
<bxnp> just run ./limewire
<Valliant> yappo_ Wait.. lol don't know what version you have.
<wolfwalker> As I get it, you turn everything off, connect all the wires, turn the modem on, wait until the DSL sync light is on, turn the computer on
<wolfwalker> Then run pppoeconf and pray
<yappo_> version of
<wolfwalker> Right?
<yappo_> ?
<h3sp4wn> or use a router (ar7 is nice with openwrt - and also cheap)
<Valliant> yappo_ I believe bxnp just told you how to run it type : ./limewire
<yappo_> yup, but i havn'tdone that because he told me to wait
<wolfwalker> Right?
<yappo_> bxnp_what version do you need to know
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: If you are looking for a good Gnutella client, take a look into Apollon. It is in the repositories, so you don't have to fiddle with commands and such (although that's always a good idea, to improve your skills)
<bxnp> you have downloaded the other version like i said right yappo_
<yappo_> bnxp_yeah
<yappo_> deadfishman_How can I get gnutella
<wolfwalker> As I get it, you turn everything off, connect all the wires, turn the modem on, wait until the DSL sync light is on, turn the computer on
<wolfwalker> Then run pppoeconf and pray
<tehpwn_> I keep DC'ing
<wolfwalker> Right?
<tehpwn_> hummm
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: You don't get gnutella per se, you just need to install a Gnutella client and then you e good to go.
<yappo_> deadfishman_can you tell me how to get it done?
<bxnp> now yappo_  untar that file go to the dir
<bxnp> and run ./configure
<DeadFishMan> Gnutella is a huge P2P network and Limewire is just one of several clients that you can use
<bxnp> sorry
<Valliant> Sweet, I believe I have just figured out why grub wasn't working on Kubuntu.
<bxnp> do ./limewire
<bxnp> or something similer
<tehpwn_> So how is the compadibility with iTunes and kubuntu?
<yappo_> bxnp_I am going to try it now
<Valliant> It works when I install it to the master drive but not when I install it to a slave drive.
<h3sp4wn> does limewire not presumb /bin/sh is bash ?
<CSonicGo> heh, I'm officially a linux geek  as of today
<CSonicGo> I got my first program to compile
<wolfwalker> If you actually want to run iJunk, it does work in Linux Kubuntu
<wolfwalker> Or so I hear
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: In order to install Apollon, open the konsole and type sudo apt-get install apollon and enter your password when asked
<tehpwn_> wolfwalker, I only want to run craptunes because my cousin uses my pc also, and now with the wireless working, he's not going to get the option of having the dual boot
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: (You may need to enable universe and/or multiverse repositories though, but that's simple and it is nicely outlined on http://www.ubuntuguide.org)
<yappo_> deadfishman_I have them enabled and the command you told me is running
<VR_> is there any way to disable those tabs on the sidebar in konqueror?
<VR_> the "file browser" konq
<Theory> F9
<bxnp> yappo_, you already have the program on your pc you only have to run the binary
<Theory> of View->Hide navigation panel
<yappo_> bxnp_okay
<VR_> Theory: f9 hides the whole thing
<VR_> im asking if only the tabs can be hidden
<Theory> oh, you mean you want the dir list, but not the tabs?
<yappo_> deadfishman_the script has finished downloading and installing appolllon, how do I run it
<yappo_> ?
<VR_> Theory: exactly
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: Look for it on the K Menu > Internet. There will be an icon for it there.
<Theory> not afaik
<tehpwn_> bxnp, I'm going to leave for a bit, put my pc back upstairs. THANK YOU again, your assistance is much appretiated
<VR_> well damn
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: Once you load it for the first time, it is going to ask you for folders to save downloaded stuff, which networks you want to enable (don't worry about this, just accept the defaults and you should be fine), etc...
<yappo_> deadfishman_I am using ubuntu and it is not showing under internet
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: In this case, try to press Alt + F2 (or whatever opens Ubuntu's Run dialog), type apollon and hit Enter
<wolfwalker> ubuntuguide.org seems to be down right now
<jdfellow> i have absolutely no idea why my sound is acting up can u help
<charlie5> hi ... how are usb drives handles by kubuntu ? there doesn't seem to be any entrys in /etc/fstab for it, yet i get a desktop icon ?
<charlie5> <usb hardrives>
<yappo_> deadfishman_I typed apollon in the terminal and it ran I accepted the defaults settings but its stil trying to connect to the apollon server
<wolfwalker> Well, the ubuntuguide site seems to be donw
<wolfwalker> down even
<yappo_> deadfishman_it seams to be taking a while
<DeadFishMan> charlie5: K/Ubuntu uses HAL/Dbus to automatically generate device nodes under /dev whenever it sees a USB mass storage device being plugged, mounts it under /media and then opens a desktop window automatially (Konqueror on Kubuntu and Nautilus on Ubuntu)
<wolfwalker> For reference, can someone verify that I have this correct?
<wolfwalker> As I get it, you turn everything off, connect all the wires, turn the modem on, wait until the DSL sync light is on, turn the computer on
<wolfwalker> Then run pppoeconf and pray
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: That could be because of gift. Apollon is just a front-end for an application called gift which is the one that really does the heavy lifting
<yappo_> deadfishman_its been saying connecting for a while
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: giFT needs to look for the folders that you defined as shared and generate a MD5 hash for each file available there, so the first run indeed takes a while
<frootstripe> hi - i entered an about:config entry incorrectly (actually, i did it twice) I need to delete one entry, and modify another from being a string to being an integer
<wolfwalker> Could somebody......... anybody............ answer right quickly? I have to get off for a while now.
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: If it still says that it is connecting, that is because it is looking for another Gnutella and OpenFT nodes on the internet
<yappo_> deadfishman_I will keep waiting hopefully it finish's soon
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: Yep. Give it some time :)
* wolfwalker the newbie exits stage left with no fanfare
<ubuntu> Um, guys? Is a Sempron processor 64-bit? My last processor was but I'm not sure about this one. However I did manage to boot the 64-bit live cd on it. Is it wise to install Kubuntu64?
<ubuntu> Or rather, the processor that burned up was an AMD64. I bought this Sempron as a replacement.
<charlie5> DeadFishMan: thanks ... i'm trying to use the usb drive with evms ... and have trouble setting it up with the usb drive
<DeadFishMan> ubuntu: There seems to be both 32 and 64-bit versions of the Sempron family of processors: This website tells in details how to identify them: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/201
<ubuntu> Is it possible to see from /proc/cpuinfo?
<LjL> ubuntu, my sempron isn't 64 bit, it has the 64 bit part disabled
<LjL> well, *wasn't*
<DeadFishMan> charlie5: So that means the USB drive is always plugged?
<ubuntu> DeadFishMan: Is there a way to find out from Linux that doesn't include taking the machine apart?
<yappo_> deadfishman_its still saying connection is being established
<DeadFishMan> ubuntu: I tried to look into cat /proc/cpuinfo but I didn't see anything there that shows such information
<ubuntu> DeadFishMan: I mean that it seems that it's either something written on the processor itself or a windows-app.
<ubuntu> I got two numbers that atleast say 64. It's clflush size and cache_alignment.
<charlie5> DeadFishMan: yes, its more or less dedicated ... i have set up a raid1 array using a partition on the internal drive and a partition of the usb drive ... it synced ok, but on a reboot, the raid1 array becomes degraded, since it cannot seem to find the usb partition
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: Do you have any firewall running right now? That could be a reason for it to take so long... Its ports could be being blocked by the firewall
<yappo_> deadfishman_I don't have any firewall running at all
<yappo_> deadfishman_maybe I should try and run the script you tole me before again
<yappo_> ?
<DeadFishMan> charlie5: Well... I'd try to see if the OS recognizes the drive at all using lsusb. Then I'd try to check its device node (usually /dev/sda or /dev/sdb) and then update /etc/fstab to reflect that.
<ubuntu> DeadFishMan, LjL: It should probably say x86_64 in the "flags" section in /proc/cpuinfo I guess?
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: No need to do that. That command was intended to get it installed on your PC. You wont need anymore unless you want to update that specific app.
<LjL> ubuntu: i guess something on that line...
<DeadFishMan> ubuntu: That's true. I am way too poor to own such machine... :)
#kubuntu 2007-01-20
<amI64ornot> DeadFishMan: This machine is 3-4 years old. A processor like this isn't expensive today.
<yappo_> deadfishman_its still saying connecting
<DjDarkman> hy ,is there something wrong with the newest xorg ?
<DeadFishMan> amI64ornot: Well, they are where I live. And with rent, kids and the rest of my life, I can't really afford such hardware upgrades :)
<BluesKaj> what are the card readers like memory stick called in kubuntu ?
<amI64ornot> DeadFishMan: Do what I did, just tell the kids that there won't be any new clothes for a while... :-)
<Xeronis> don't suppose anyone knows whether kubuntu supports netgear wg311v3 wireless card?
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: If it is not a firewall, then it could be something on your setup. Do you use DSL connection? If so, is there any kind of router that also doubles as a firewall or something along these lines?
<DeadFishMan> amI64ornot: I would do such a thing gladly, but then my wife would have THAT talk with me, you know? :P
<BluesKaj> !ndsiwrapper
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<yappo_> deadfishman_i stay in an apartment so their main network server may have a firewall, didn't think about that
<DeadFishMan> !ndiswrapper |  BluesKaj
<ubotwo>  BluesKaj: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amI64ornot> DeadFishMan: Yeah, I know. Good thing my wife needs the computer as much as I do so there really wasn't much choice when our last one "burned up".
<BluesKaj> oops wrong spelling
<DeadFishMan> amI64ornot: You're lucky. My wife sees the computer as something useful every once in a while to access Orkut and talk with her relatives on MSN :)
<BluesKaj> Xeronis, http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2006/02/msg02514.html...this may help
<DeadFishMan> yappo_: Yep. That's a good start...
<BluesKaj> wifey has her own old 366mhz HP pavilion which likes just fine
<Xeronis> thanks, i'll take a look
<amI64ornot> DeadFishMan: lucky as in "won't have access to the computer for a while since wife needs it for something", then yes, I'm lucky.
<BluesKaj> still chugging along
<juliax> ciao a tutti
<specialbuddy1> what's a good program for using wireless?
<juliax> ci sn italiani?
<DeadFishMan> amI64ornot: Been there, done that. :)
<juliax> ci sono italiani?
<amI64ornot> juliax: no.
<amI64ornot> !it
<ubotwo> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<juliax> there are italian person?
<DeadFishMan> BluesKaj: I'd be happy to have such machine and let wife and kids take care of the main computer whenever they want. My needs are pretty simple :)
<juliax> why?
<scifi> is there an easy webserver/mysql installation package for kubuntu?
<juliax> why there arent italian?
<specialbuddy1> what's a good program for finding wireless networks
<amI64ornot> juliax: they're in the italian channel
<amI64ornot> !it
<ubotwo> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BluesKaj> yeah , well i have the burn dvd and cd and scan and print duties in our household ...wife emails and plays solitaire mostly on hers :)
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scifi> anyone?
<amI64ornot> scifi: not that I know of. It's fairly simple to install them separatly though.
<DeadFishMan> BluesKaj: I see... But I'm some sort of old fart when it comes to Linux, so I can use an flat window manager such as icewm or Windowmaker, use aterm as terminal, bitchx as irc client and other small X utilities and console tools
<BluesKaj> !server
<ubotwo> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<DeadFishMan> BluesKaj: And whenever I need the workhorse, I could login remotely using SSH or FreeNX... :)
<DeadFishMan> BluesKaj: So your wife's machine covers my needs pretty well...
<BluesKaj> cool DeadFishMan , I'm an old fart who's relatively new to linux , about 6mos continuous but I see the potential for the old pc to concverted to linux as well
<BluesKaj> but her fav solitaire program is windows only and 'wine' has me befuddled
<BluesKaj> FreeNX ?
<LjL> BluesKaj: blaaaah, we've got more solitaires than we've got pixels in both gnome and kde!
<charlie5> DeadFishMan: OS seems to recognise the usb hardrive as a device ... i have /dev/sdb, /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2, /dev/sdb4, etc
<BluesKaj> hehe LjL
<DeadFishMan> BluesKaj: Think of it as Terminal Services for Linux, but better... :)
<BluesKaj> remote server ?
<charlie5> DeadFishMan: ... but there are no entrys in /etc/fstab for them, and i'm not sure how to make them
<DeadFishMan> charlie5: /dev/sdb is the device. /dev/sdb1, sdb2 and sdb4 are the partitions that you have on it.
<scifi> !apache
<ubotwo> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DeadFishMan> BluesKaj: Yep. If you ever used MS Remote Desktop Connection, then you'll know what it is...
<sfPavel> hey there
<sfPavel> can anyone help me with somthing
<sfPavel> its really important
<amI64ornot> !ask
<ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cpk1> charlie5: usb devices dont have to be in fstab to be mounted, things that are in the fstab just get automounted at boot
<sfPavel> how do i go to text mode when installing kubuntu after booting from the live CD
<DeadFishMan> charlie5: If you have QTParted installed, you could see those partitions in details and then enter the appropriate entries on fstab
<sfPavel> not the DVD
<sfPavel> i want to install it on a laptop but its really slow in graphics mode and it kinda gets hung
<cpk1> he shouldnt need the uuid he should be able to put them into fstab just using /dev/sdb# or whatever
<charlie5> cpk1: thanks
<tehpwn> Got my PC upstairs and the wireless is working great!
<charlie5> DeadFishMan: if i manually add the usb partitions to fstab, will that interfere with the automounting ?
<amI64ornot> sfPavel: Get the alternate-cd and do a server install and then install kubuntu-desktop?
<sfPavel> i wish i could do that
<sfPavel> but i dont have anymore blanks left
<charlie5> DeadFishMan: ... or does it not do the automount if it finds entrys in the fstab, maybe
<DeadFishMan> charlie5: It should not do such thing. But if it ever does, just remove the entries that you put in there. That should fix it.
<sfPavel> and the DVDunit on the laptop is screwd
<tehpwn> So now I would like to install iTunes... Any guru's willing to assist?
<sfPavel> i mean it doesnt read DVDs
<bxnp> tehpwn, you are back
<sfPavel> dont know why
<bxnp> is your wifi still working
<bxnp> itumes
<bxnp> itunes
<tehpwn> Yes it is! If you didn't get my last message, THANK YOU!!!
<cpk1> tehpwn: err why get itunes?
<bxnp> try songbird tehpwn
<tehpwn> because my cousin uses this PC also, and he has an ipod... Is there a better solution?
<bxnp> amarok
<bxnp> works good but i dont know with an ipod
<tehpwn> Does songbird transfer to iPod's?
<bxnp> dunno google on it
<cpk1> amarok should work with ipods
<bxnp> google is your friend
<tehpwn> Well, then that's why I want iTunes :-p
<amI64ornot> sfPavel: sorry, can't help you then. perhaps someone else will.
<tehpwn> actually im at google right now
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: iTunes is not a native app, so you will have to emulate it. Details here: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347
<cpk1> tehpwn: amarok should be able to interface with ipods
<tehpwn> Ok, I'll take a look deadfishman
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: But why don't you give Amarok or RhytmBox a try?
* Rob-West is home alone
<tehpwn> Do they transfer to iTunes? Because that's all I care about, as long as it works.
<tehpwn> I mean iPod*
<charlie5> DeadFishMan: thanks for your help, i'll try adding them now ... do the same options apply for usb drives as internal drives (ie nouser,defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 2)
<tehpwn> transfer to ipod
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: Yes, they do. Also there is another app called gtkpod that you may want to take a look
<jdfellow> i need help with sound problem
<tehpwn> gtkpod, awesome thanks.
<sfPavel> how do i install kubuntu in text mode from the boot menu if the text mode option isn't available there?
<cpk1> tehpwn: try amarok first it is a really good music player
<tehpwn> Oops, I just realized I forgot to plug in my backup hdd to get all of my mp3's off of it. I'll be back soon.
<tehpwn> Ok
<cpk1> tehpwn: and should fit all your needs for music
<pleasehelp> is there anyone around who can solve a sound problem
<tehpwn> Sweet, I'll have a look see when I get the hdd installed
<tehpwn> brb
<cpk1> pleasehelp: just ask the question
<pleasehelp> i have several times but here it goes
<sfPavel> how do i install kubuntu in text mode from the boot menu if the text mode option isn't available there?
<pleasehelp> sound works fine in wine applications like winamp but vlc kaffeine mplayer play streams with a jerky sound when i restart the computer everything is fine
<pleasehelp> and sound plays fine in flash apps like videogoogle any ideas
<pleasehelp> hello cpkl you still here
<DeadFishMan> pleasehelp: See which backend the KDE applications are trying to use. If they are trying to use aRTS, that could be the problem as aRTS can be a memory hog...
<cpk1> are you sure all the wine procs are stopped?
<cpk1> is the sound doubleframing?
<pleasehelp> i have disabled arts at least i think it is this problem only started recently how would i check this out?
<DeadFishMan> pleasehelp: You can try to disable KDE Sound System in the Control Center to bypass aRTS completely and use straight ALSA as sound backend
<BluesKaj> pleasehelp, you don't need winamp in linux to run wma , just make sure you mplayer plugin installed , http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<pleasehelp> i think it is already disabled
<pleasehelp> i am using alsa
<sfPavel> how do i install kubuntu in text mode from the boot menu if the text mode option isn't available there?
<pleasehelp> w/ vlc mplayer and kaffeine
<DeadFishMan> The apps that you mentioned usually try to use OSS as backend, so try to change, say, Amarok to use OSS as backend and test again
* genii sips a coffee
<pleasehelp> soundsystme is not enabled
<pleasehelp> will do
<scifi> how do i prevent apache from listening for incoming connections?
<pleasehelp> it could be a memory problem but i have 750 megs of ram  but you are right something is using a lot of memory but i can't figure out what
<tehpwn> So I have my backup hdd installed now but it's not letting me open it...?
<pleasehelp> when i run ksysguard it reports a large part of the memory is bein used
<dbglt> is there a way to force an install of a package (using either dpkg or apt), ignorning *all* dependencies?
<pleasehelp> sound plays fine for about 3 secs jerks and plays again for 3 secs ...
<DeadFishMan> pleasehelp: Linux Virtual Memory Manager uses memory a bit different of Windows. It caches as much memory as it can in order to use, but it appears as the memory is all taken up.
<pleasehelp> tried oss and alsa same thing
<tehpwn> Ok, how do I get my old mp3's off of the backup hard drive??
<genii> scifi Well apache has to attach to some ip. If you only wish it to respond to localhost or some, look at /etc/apache2/ports.conf and put something like 127.0.0.1:80
<tehpwn> It's not letting me open it..
<scifi> genii: thx yeh i just want it as a local development/test we
<cpk1> pleasehelp: try using mpg123-alsa from the command line
<scifi> genii: .....server
<cpk1> tehpwn: is it mounted?
<pleasehelp> hello DeadfishMan still need help any other ideas tried your5 suggestion
<CVirus> !skype
<ubotwo> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: As long as you can Kubuntu pops up the backup drive window, you can just create a new folder somewhere and drag and drop the mp3 files from the backup harddrive to your main harddrive
<pleasehelp> it seems to happen in conjunction with firefox but i don't know why
<genii> scifi After you make changes there you'll need to restart apache something like  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<scifi> genii: thx
<genii> scifi np
<pleasehelp> what will that do cpkl ??
<Cuddles_Laptop> folks, quick question...
<scifi> genii: im just gonna use phpmyadmin, as i do on windblows to set-up the database :)
<Cuddles_Laptop> will a linksys wpc300n work on kubuntu?
<tehpwn_> cpk1: I plugged in my backup hard drive so I can get all my mp3's but its not letting me open it up
<genii> scifi As I recall you may need to do operations as the mysql user. Normally it will spit something back like root@localhost permission denied  or so. But it is a mysql permissions not the main permissions that it means
<esc_ape> Cuddles_Laptop : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys
<DeadFishMan> pleasehelp: Unfortunately, I'm running out of ideas here
<Cuddles_Laptop> esc_ape, thank you
<pleasehelp> well thanks i am frustrated that i have no clue as to how to fix this
<pleasehelp> don't know what causes it only that a restart has so far fixed it
<Vladdy> I want to start something when I log in with kdm, how do I do it?
<pleasehelp> thanks for your help
<DeadFishMan> pleasehelp: yw
<Cuddles_Laptop> esc_ape, unfortunately, this card isn't listed.
<pleasehelp> later
<esc_ape> Cuddles_Laptop : you should search the kubuntu&ubuntuforums for the card. im sure someone has info on it
<mebsd> so i still can't get wireless to work
<scifi> genii: so in the ports.conf i just need to change listen 80 to listen http://localhost:80 or  httP;//127.0.0.1:80?
<Cuddles_Laptop> esc_ape, i did. no joy. so i came here
<h3sp4wn> Cuddles_Laptop: ndiswrapper I think is the only choice
<jdfellow> possible clue alsaplayer plays ok
<h3sp4wn> Cuddles_Laptop: I guess its a broadcom pre-n card ?
<genii> scifi No. If you put just 80 it will latch onto ALL available IP, which you do not want. You need a line like   Listen 127.0.0.1:80
<hanso> hey. when I have done a modprobe snd_seq (for instance) how do I reverse the action (remove it again)???
<Cuddles_Laptop> h3sp4wn, apparently so
<DeadFishMan> hanso: rmmod snd_seq
<jdfellow> hey DeadfishMan if your still here mp3 plays fine w/ alsaplayer
<hanso> deadfishman: thank you
<scifi> genii: yeh so change listen 80 to  Listen 127.0.0.1:80
<jdfellow> but not kaffeine  vlc mplayer  what gives?
<genii> scifi Yes. As well you may need to add a line to /etc/resolv.conf  for the IP 127.0.0.1 as well
<h3sp4wn> Cuddles_Laptop: look on the ndiswrapper website to see which windows driver is best to use (if you don't find one just use the one on the cd)
<DeadFishMan> jdfellow: Try to use "mplayer -ao alsa" and see if it works as well
<DeadFishMan> hanso: You're welcome, mate!
<sleepy495> My pc (Kubuntu 6.10) won't turn off when I try to, screen goes black and pc still running
<sleepy495> What program do people mostly use for wigets? (calander,clock,weather,etc
<DeadFishMan> sleepy495: SuperKaramba
<jdfellow> mplayer is already set to use -ao alsa
<jdfellow> ok my apologies mplayer works fine it seems to be limited to vlc and xine based prgrams
<DeadFishMan> jdfellow: Then I have no idea. I can't understand why an application can use while other trying to use the same backend engine fails
<DeadFishMan> jdfellow: Oh, ok... Then we're making progress :)
<DeadFishMan> jdfellow: Both can be also set to use ALSA as backend
<CSonicGo> !timidity
<ubotwo> timidity - Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player) - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<genii> Since ALSA uses open drivers I prefer it to OSS when possible
<jdfellow> yea i am using alsa in vlc and amarok already
<DeadFishMan> jdfellow: And it still gives chopping audio? You can enforce VLC to use ALSA specifically
<jdfellow> just tried it vlc does not report any errors either in concole mode or in gui mode yes sound still jerks like it is buffering a local file
<jdfellow> yes  i am familiar with out to make these adjustments that is why i am puzzled
<jdfellow> with how to make ...
<genii> Occasionally choppy sound can still be traced back to a shared irq which has 3-4 devices on it. Worst is lan+sound on sam irq
<DeadFishMan> On VLC, click Settings > Preferences > Audio > Output Modules > check Advanced Options and then choose ALSA on the Audio Output Module drop down.
<DeadFishMan> genii: Has been a while since the last time that I seen one of those, but you are right... For those hardware devices that don't play very well with PnP, that could be a PITA
<genii> DeadFishMan I recently had an ESS1869 card with irq 9 shared with lan, same issue (choppy sound)
<scifi> anyone use krita much ?
<DeadFishMan> genii: I remember those ESS sound cards. 16 bits right?
<jdfellow> yes just checked and confirmed this is selected an the problem persists with streams and local mp3 files the ironic fact is i have vlc as wine application and no choppy sound can you tell me why?
<DeadFishMan> jdfellow: I'm surprised that sound works so well on an application under wine, but not the native application. :)
<genii> DeadFishMan I believe 16 bit, yeah. Also some generic ac97 stuff
<jdfellow> correct
<jdfellow> winamp as well
<jdfellow> but the clincher is why does it work after i restart the computer ?
<DeadFishMan> genii: I liked those cards back then. But they are from an age where you needed to change jumpers on the board in order to setup IRQs and stuff like that.
<scifi> genii: when i try to restart apache i get the following error: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<DeadFishMan> genii: I don't think that the current generation of users would ever settle with something like that... :P
<genii> scifi Yes thats fine. Since you did not add 127.0.0.1 to the file /etc/resolv.conf you will get that msg
<DeadFishMan> jdfellow: o idea. I still feel that aRTS is causing problems, since even when you shut it down, certain applications (like JuK) try to start it up again
<DeadFishMan> *No idea
<CSonicGo> hey does anyone know how to load a sample file in timidity?
<scifi> genii: ok so i need to add the ip to resolve.conf?
<CSonicGo> I want to use the Chromium Sf2 samples
<CSonicGo> and I dunno where to start
<jdfellow> ok will try it
<steveire> Hmmm, any kopete users in here?
<DeadFishMan> steveire: I am :)
<genii> scifi Yes. It should be the first entry. So that it looks to the local machine first to resolve an ip or name, then after to the regular nameservers
<Eyeless> steveire: yups
<jdfellow> by the way arts was causeing a whole lot of sound problems a while back that is why it is  disabed currently
<scifi> genii: so replace line 'nameserver 10.0.0.2' with 'nameserver  127.0.0.1' or just ADD it to the beginnign of the file ?
<DeadFishMan> jdfellow: arts is a pig! I still load it sometimes as KDE seems to be deeply tied to it to the point that you cannot really avoid it :\
<genii> scifi Add it above that
<scifi> genii: i still get the same error when trying to restart apache
<genii> scifi If the change disappears when reboot, add the localhost entry to the file /etc/hosts instead of resolv.conf   this can be an issue on some dhcp networks
<BenE> So who wants to hear something extremely funny?
<BenE> this is tehpwn by the way...
<steveire> Can I make kopete put everything in tabs all the time?
<steveire> BenE: Hit me.
<scifi> genii: hmm the line 127.0.0.1	localhost is already in hosts file also
<jdfellow> tried starting it and it behaved strangely it tried starting over and over again i hit cancel
<jdfellow> Arts that is
<surgy> hello
<BenE> After doing all of that work on the wireless today, I went and deleted basically everything in the root partition... because I was attempting to mount my windows HDD and instead typed /dev/hda1 which apparently was my linux harddrive, and when I went to unmount it, it deleted all of the root files
<jdfellow> ok it is startd
<surgy> i was following through the "BinaryDriverHowTo" and got to the part about "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and get the error "Command cannot be found"
<genii> scifi Apache may still complain about no ip to latch onto but if it says defaulting to 127.0.0.1 after should still be alright. Though a nameserver or hosts entry is preferable to solve the issue. Keep in mind also that if apache latches to localhost, you will only normally be able to acces it from the box it is running on but also since for instance myphpadmin is running on that box should work also
<jdfellow> sound problem is worse
<surgy> all of my repos in /etc/apt/sources.list are enabled and i installed nvidia-glx
<jdfellow> thanks going to restart the computer sigh ....
<jdfellow> bye
<adaptr> surgy: typo ?
<surgy> adaptr: i checked 8 times
<DeadFishMan> Well... Gotta go now. Catch You later, guys!
<surgy> seeya
<adaptr> surgy: well, have you checked if the command is actually there ?
<scifi> genii: yeh it says ......using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName so i guess it did actually restart
<surgy> adaptr: how do i do that?
<adaptr> surgy: sudo which nvidia-glx-config
<genii> scifi If you want to access that box from other places you may want to put some port-forwarding entry in your router (if you use one)
<surgy> it just does nothing and moves down a line with empty prompt
<surgy> adaptr: does that mean its there?
<scifi> genii: no im just gonna run this server for linux on this box
<adaptr> surgy: that means it was not found
<surgy> oh
<genii> scifi For that what you have now should be ok then
<adaptr> surgy: "which" prints the full pathname if it finds the command
<surgy> adaptr: so what should i do?
<scifi> genii: yeh thankyou
<genii> scifi np
<surgy> adaptr: open synaptic and try to reinstall nvidia-glx ?
<adaptr> surgy: grep nvidia /var/log/dpkg.log
<charlie5> is ther a way to disable the automounting of usb harddrives ?
<surgy> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2202/
<adaptr> surgy: no nvidia-glx, is there ?
<surgy> adaptr: thats a complete paste
<adaptr> surgy: it was never installed, at least, not since the first date in the dpkg.log
<surgy> adaptr: and i used synaptic, it also says its installed
<adaptr> did you install it recently?
<genii> charlie5 Yes, find the entry in the file /etc/fstab   which has the line for that drive and change where it says "auto" to "noauto"   The line you are looking for normally has a drive name like /dev/sdb1  or /dev.sdc1  or like that. If your root hard drive is sata or scsi tho be careful not to alter that line
<surgy> yeah like 3 hours ago, had to go to the store
<surgy> adaptr: reinstall it?
<Minataku> genii!
<adaptr> surgy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Minataku> LTNS
<Minataku> lol
<genii> Minataku Hiya
<surgy> adaptr: should i have added a repo to sources.list or should it be there becuase i just enabled all of them
<charlie5> genii: thanks ... there don't seem to be any entrys in fstab related to the usb drive ?
<genii> Minataku btw I have been home ill so have patience etc
<adaptr> surgy: if you enabled all the repos then it should just work
<Minataku> genii: Ah
<Minataku> genii: It's okay, take your time
<Minataku> I just kept managing to miss you until now it seems
<Minataku> lol
<esc_ape> does anyone know how to install this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=47354 ?
<surgy> adaptr: "unable to load nvidia kernal driver!" after the comand sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<genii> charlie5 It will be for some drive name like sda1 or sdb1 or sdc1 or like that. It won't have some description like "usb" normally. The system maps the drive to a scsi device which corresponds to device names like sda sdb and so on
<surgy> adaptr: but sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx did install nvidia-glx
<adaptr> surgy: so did you install the restricted drivers at all ?
<Minataku> charlie5: If you're still confused, pull out the USB drive then stick it back in then type "dmesg | tail" at a terminal
<surgy> i followed the guide, enale all the repos and checked nvidia-glx for install in synaptic, and it downloaded 11 files and succesfully installed them
<Minataku> It should output some stuff regarding "sd<some letter>"
<adaptr> surgy: step one: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic && modprobe nvidia
<genii> Minataku Good tip
<Minataku> Look in fstab for /dev/sd<that letter>
<Minataku> genii: Thanks :3
<adaptr> surgy: try that now - modprobe nvidia
<Minataku> genii: I know that because I have to do that every so often when sdb gets jammed and everything shifts to sdc XD
<surgy> adaptr: could not open lockfile /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Minataku> I'll be like "What the crap..." then I look at dmesg and everything is sdc all of a sudden X3
<surgy> adaptr: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<adaptr> surgy: close synaptic
* genii thinks about coffee
<surgy> adaptr: i didnt think it was opened: could it be hiding?
<adaptr> surgy: well, something is holding the lock....
<Minataku> Speaking of coffee: http://data.furaffinity.net/yolin/1161544597.yolin_chain_headshot.jpg :D
<adaptr> surgy: you did use sudo, I hope
<genii> heh
<charlie5> genii: Minataku ... there exisits a /dev/sdb & /dev/sdb1 (etc) for the usb drive, but there is no line in fstab which mentions /dev/sdb (or any of its correspoding partition devices sdb1, sdb2, etc
<surgy> adaptr: yes let me try again
* adaptr drinks coffee.. thinking about it only frustrates
<Minataku> When I came across that one I thought of genii and stdin XD
<Minataku> charlie5: Ah... now what was the original problem? (I wasn't here then >.< )
<genii> Minataku He wishes to disable automounting the usb drive
<Minataku> http://data.furaffinity.net/yolin/1161544597.yolin_chain_headshot.jpg << For all the coffee drinkers, heehee ^^
<scifi> !apache
<ubotwo> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<surgy> adaptr: ok it worked that time, 0 installed 0 upgraded 0 updated zeros
<Minataku> genii: Ah
<adaptr> hrm
<adaptr> surgy:  so it says it's already installed - now run sudo modprobe nvidia
<genii> Usually noauto in fstab works but perhaps here it may take some amd tweaking
<surgy> adaptr: Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Minataku> I don't use automounting, sorry, I can't help
<Minataku> genii: Like that pic I found, BTW?
<charlie5> Minataku: :) ... the usb drive gets automounted (although as i say, there is no fstab entry for it) ... the automount seems to interfere with evms, so i'm trying to disable it
<Minataku> charlie5: Yeah, automounting via the kernel is completely fstab independent
<genii> Minataku I bookmarked it since right now I'm on a cli box
<Minataku> genii: Ah, okay :3
<Minataku> Ubuntu does automounting via the kernel to act like Windows
<Pekke> how can i start application called amayon
<Minataku> You stick in a USB key, it shows up
<surgy> adapter: what does that mean?
<adaptr> surgy: that's a new one! okay, open up xorg.conf: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Minataku> I don't know how to turn off automounting, but I bet if I looked I could find out
<genii> Minataku I suspect automounting can be turned off by changing "yes" to "no" somewhere like /etc/default/amd  or similar location
<charlie5> Minataku: ah, i see ... thanks ... i'll try a google on it and hopefully find something
<genii> I'm not sure I'd recommend turning it off tho
<esc_ape> to turn off automounting, you probably have to disable HAL
<surgy> adaptr: what am i looking for (i dont have gedit i hop nano is ok)
<surgy> hope*
<jdfellow> sound problem has gotten really serious please help
<Minataku> charlie5: Hole on
<Minataku> *Hold on
<jdfellow> it effects vlc and xine based apps but not mplayer or realplayer
<Minataku> When I said "I bet if I looked" I was looking ;3
<adaptr> surgy: there is a section called "device", it has driver "nv" - change it to "nvidia"
<Minataku> Do you have a /etc/auto.master ?
<jdfellow> even a restart is not fixing the problem
<Minataku> Or rather, if you don't want automount at all
<surgy> adaptr: why is the bus id "PCI" ? its an agp card
<genii> <-- afk finding my bottle of maalox and some coffee
<Minataku> /etc/init.d/autofs stop
<Minataku> That should turn off automounting
<Minataku> Provided Ubuntu is set up with autofs in this way
<adaptr> surgy: also, under the "module" section, remove or comment out "dri", and add or uncomment "glx"
<surgy> adaptr: ok nv is changed to nvidia now writeout?
<adaptr> surgy: irrelevant, I would remove the PCI line altogether
<Minataku> If not then that more than likely just won't work at all
<adaptr> surgy: no, please read first, do later
<charlie5> Minataku: i don't have an /etc/auto.master ... but i'll try the  '/etc/init.d/autofs stop' ... thanks muchly :)
<steveire> kopete users: How do you get message history in kopete?
<cpk1> steveire: its a plugin or somesuch
<steveire> Do you use it?
<surgy> adapter: ok glx is there and dri is not: remove whole pci line including "BusID" ?
<genii> Is anyone having probs using a dual-layer burner with k3b on regular single-layer dvd+r ?? Mine keeps chunking out at around 10%
<cpk1> steveire: go to configure plugins and then turn on history
<surgy> adaptr: as in i removed dri but glx was allready there
<Minataku> charlie5: If it fails because Ubuntu doesn't use autofs, then I'd say just Google around
<adaptr> surgy: okay, now write the file
<steveire> cpk1: That box is already checked. I mean press up and get my last typed message.
* genii offers Jucato a coffee
<surgy> adaptr: aout that "PCI" line should i delete it starting at BusID? or just the "PCI" part?
<surgy> about*
<adaptr> surgy: I said "line", didn't I ? :)
<surgy> aorry
<charlie5> Minataku: i dont have the /etc/init.d/autofs file, although slocate shows autofs present on my system ... i think you are right and i need to google a bit ... thanks for your time ;)
<Pekke> how can i start application called amaya?
<surgy> adaptr: ok its written out
<adaptr> surgy: you should always remove or comment out a complete line, not part of it (unless you already know what you're doing, in which case what am I talking for:)
* Jucato gratefully accepts genii's offer
<adaptr> surgy: I gather you are not running X now ?
<surgy> adaptr: im in the kde desktop (im guessing thats bassed on x)
<adaptr> surgy: it *runs* on X, yes - it's not "based" on it
<surgy> sorry for the bad terminology
<adaptr> surgy: try the sudo modprobe nvidia again
<adaptr> surgy: no problem at all! just explaining that X is a separate entity
<surgy> same thing just moved to next line, didnt find it.
<genii> Isn't amaya some content management thing?
<adaptr> surgy: don't assume you know what it does - it is now loaded
<Minataku> charlie5: No problem and good luck resolving your issue. :D
<surgy> adaptr: my assumption was bassed on your previous comment about why it skips to the next line
<genii> !info amaya
<ubotwo> amaya - Web Browser, HTML Editor and Testbed for Draft W3C standards - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<surgy> adaptr: so my driver should be running now? or should i reboot?
<genii> hmm
<vash_> italian???
<Jucato> !it | vash_
<ubotwo> vash_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<adaptr> surgy: the output of a command that you want information from ("which") is pretty obviously rather different from a command that you want to do exactly what you tell it to - in the second case, you only want to know about it if it *failed*
<adaptr> surgy: "reboot" is a bad word here
<adaptr> surgy: hold your breath, and kill X by hitting CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<adaptr> see you on the other side :)
<surgy> adaptr: how do i restore x once it is dead?
<sleepy495> where can I find the latest version of kiba-dock?
<adaptr> surgy: it *restarts* the X server, this time hopefully with a glorious nvidia splash screen
<surgy> adaptr: ok wish me luck
<genii> surgy The usual way to rescue X if the driver fails is to put vesa as thr driver in the section of xorg.conf that says what driver to use for the video card. It's normally a safe one to use
<adaptr> genii: you haven't been following along, have you ? :)
<surgy> adaptr: it was a success, thank you much for your teachings and patients
<adaptr> surgy: okay, next step: beryl :)
<genii> adaptr I have to plead ignorance at this point, yeah :)
<adaptr> genii: he *had* vesa, and wanted nvidia-glx
<angasule> where should I place all the "export QT_IM_MODULE=scim", etc, required by scim/skim? I tried ~/.xinitrc and /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc with no luck, I know that those envvars are all that's needed for scim to work, since I've exported them manually
<surgy> adaptr: can you give me a link or breif explination as to the benifits of beryl, other than looking better?
<adaptr> surgy: have you ever seen beryl ?
<genii> adaptr What I caught was how to rescue X if it failed and so on
<surgy> adaptr: bo but i came acrossed its mention in my studies
<surgy> no*
<adaptr> surgy: are you kidding ? once you've seen it you'll laugh at all your "mates" who come boasting abotu Vista
<jdfellow> i am still having sound problems i disabled alsa and only running oss still choppy sound any ideas
<surgy> adaptr: oh so its linux = vista :)
<adaptr> surgy: it has stuff Vista will be struggling to reach
<surgy> adaptr: i like what im hearing
<chairmeleon> hello people :) first time here
<chairmeleon> I have a few questions to ask
<steveire> chairmeleon: Go for it.
<surgy> adaptr: got a link? maybe a couple of screens?
<adaptr> surgy: there are very good howto's for beryl, ask around in channel
<genii> !ask | chairmeleon
<ubotwo> chairmeleon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<steveire> \me puts finger on buzzer
<adaptr> !beryl
<ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<adaptr> surgy: one tip - if you're running Edgy you really want AIGLX, not Xgl
<genii> interesting... ubotu is now known as ubotwo?
<adaptr> it's ubotu's bastard twin brother :)
<surgy> adaptr: oh here is a bottom feeder's question, do you know if its possible to change my mouse wheel's scroll speed in konqerer?
<chairmeleon> Ok, then :D This channel was quite friendlier than what I'm used to. Is there an easy way to have your current set of packages deployed on a fresh install of (K/X)Ubuntu?
<surgy> adaptr: is it way better?
<genii> adaptr Heh :) Evil twin
<adaptr> surgy: is there a mouse panel in preferences ? the answer would be self-explanatory
<surgy> adaptr: im looking
<wolfwalker> Well, I have (partial) success
<superkirbyartist> What ports must I use for USB joystick?
<adaptr> surgy: it makes a significant performance difference, as AIGLX is built into the X server
<wolfwalker> How do I rebuild the kernel?
<adaptr> wolfwalker: why would you want to?
<wolfwalker> I downloaded a file and the documentation/instructions said this
<superkirbyartist> surgy: also offers more shutdown options, faster load and save, etc.
<wolfwalker> Notes: First public release of the usbatm kernel subsystem including cxacru. To use it unpack the archive in the root of the kernel tree (it will replace some files in drivers/usb/atm) and rebuild. Note: due to a small lag in development speedtch doesn't work with the current usbatm, and is not included in this release. NOTE: the package can be used only as an integral part of the Linux kernel source tree, thus the kernel license terms
<surgy> adaptr: so if my os depends directly on my video card ( such is the case of beryl) then i need a stout video card and the best drivers right?
<genii> chairmeleon You are installing by cd?
<surgy> adaptr: then why did i waste my time with glx? lol
<chairmeleon> Like, for showcasing (*)buntu to your friends. a CD that installs with everything windows immigrants need to go hunting for (mp3/w32codecs, flash e.t.c)
<adaptr> surgy: the OS does not depend on the video card - ever; as for drivers, just use the ubuntu default (87.76 for Edgy)
<chairmeleon> Yes I am
<adaptr> surgy: you;re really not paying attention: AIGLX != Xgl != glx
<chairmeleon> genji: Yes I am
<chairmeleon> are there other methods?
<genii> chairmeleon Ah OK :) I have a different setup where I am installing by a netboot method, I have a solution based on that. For a custom CD tho you need another way
<adaptr> surgy: "glx" is the Linux name for a generic-ish hardware-dependent OpenGL accelerator driver - there are different ones for nvidia (nvidia-glx) and ATI (fglrx)
<sinthetek> heya, i was trying to find info on kubuntu livecds... i noticed on the special-cds section of the site, the only iso listed is old and in german. from what i can see, it looks like the regular kubuntu install cd is also a livecd. is this like a fully functional livecd?
<surgy> adaptr: i understand, but you said aiglx is superior? you said that i really want it? and beryl is a "graphics driven os" like vista, so a bottom end video card whould rob performance from everything right?
<wolfwalker> Anyone want to explain what the rebuilding the kernel thing means? Cause it makes me as edgy as my Kubuntu version.
<chairmeleon> genji: well netboot is just fine, had no idea I could install *buntu that way :D
<adaptr> surgy: "Xgl" is an OpenGL accelerated X server that runs on top of Xorg, while AIGLX is its A.D.D. brother that runs *inside* of Xorg 7.1 and up
<surgy> oh ok
<genii> chairmeleon You would likely not want to it if your connection is on dialup but for a dsl or cable connection it works OK
<adaptr> surgy: beryl is a *display manager*, not an OS
<surgy> so in reality i should be fine with what i have right?
<adaptr> surgy: please stop referring to visuals as "OSes"
<chairmeleon> genji: Yeah I know it works fine (I'm on 24mbit btw) and I got two boxes setup via debian etch netboot cd
<adaptr> surgy: depends on what you want to do- I presume there's a reason you wanted the binary nvidia drivers ?
<exe_> hello everybody
<surgy> adaptr: sorry. i was misinformed, i assumed that beryl was like kde or gnome but it looks like i as wrong
<genii> chairmeleon But I think for your situation a custom CD would be the likely best solution. If you give me a few minutes I'll find some link to start you off
<adaptr> surgy: (doesn't matter even if you have no reasonk, as just the regular desktop responds waaay faster in hardware)
<Tonren> How can I use Edit Window-Specific Settings to tell Kwin to remember the last position of an application, and apply it initially?
<surgy> adaptr: i want to play enemy teritory and make my desktop and screensavers look smooth and nice
<Tonren> I tried checking "Position" under Geometry and selecting "Remember", but it doesn't work.
<adaptr> surgy: very wrong, yes - it runs next to your DE (desktop environment) and on top of your X server
<wolfwalker> Can somebody tell me how to rebuild the kernel?
<adaptr> surgy: you have arrived at that point :)
<wolfwalker> Is it a simple restart?
<exe_> Is there some people can help me about Intel 855GM video card?
<adaptr> surgy: what video card do you have ?
<adaptr> surgy: and CPU and RAM ?
<surgy> adaptr: then no need to fix it :) when i want more power i will remember your suggestion of aiglx
<exe_> I can't select 85x video card in my kubuntu
<genii> Are you sure it's not an i810 based video??
<surgy> geforce 4 ti4200 amd64 +3200 512 mb pc 3200 ram 400 mhz FSB
<chairmeleon> genji: Well, Ubuntu is the only distro I install via CD as I didn't know one could do it via netboot. So, any way is fine, as long as I can deploy a "kick-windows-ass" install quicker than usual
<adaptr> surgy: well, beryl isn't power as such - just the power to make your windows friends piss themselves with envy :)
<exe_> Is i810 as the same as 85x?
<adaptr> surgy: I have a geforce FX5200 in this box, amd XP 1700+ with 512MB as well... and it's bearable
<adaptr> surgy: on my AMD64 with 2GB DDR400 and GeForce 6600GT it positively rocks
<mardi> anyone know about setting static IPs with a fresh kubuntu 6.10?
<wolfwalker> Can somebody tell me how to rebuild the kernel?
<wolfwalker> Is it a simple restart?
<adaptr> wolfwalker: no, it most certainly is not
<wolfwalker> Well this documentation tells me to decompress the .tar file to root and rebuild the kernel
<wolfwalker> How you do dat?
<adaptr> wolfwalker: the first time you rebuild a kernel will take you a few days (perhaps a long night if you really work hard)
<surgy> adaptr: yeah im looking at an fx6500 in a few weeks, beryl will complement it well
<adaptr> wolfwalker: there are some documents you need to read
<wolfwalker> Wait
<wolfwalker> First, is that what this means?
<wolfwalker> Notes: First public release of the usbatm kernel subsystem including cxacru. To use it unpack the archive in the root of the kernel tree (it will replace some files in drivers/usb/atm) and rebuild. Note: due to a small lag in development speedtch doesn't work with the current usbatm, and is not included in this release. NOTE: the package can be used only as an integral part of the Linux kernel source tree, thus the kernel license terms
<genii> chairmeleon Well, for netboot install method you normally would need to setup a dhcp server and some other stuff like tftpd server and so on which is a bit much for most ppl. I figure a better solution for you would be to make a custom install CD with whatever you normally want pre-installed on it. There is a way to make a preseed file to somewhat automate installs. You can create a preseed file from an already installed system with the things you l
<wolfwalker> Is that "and rebuild" referring to rebuilding the kernel?
<surgy> adaptr: i dont want to strain my vid card much, plus its a small feeble peice
<adaptr> surgy: forget the FX series - they sucked hard, and a 128MB 6600GT costs about $100 max. - it runs all the latest games @ 1024x768
<genii> chairmeleon So give me some time here and I'll find some info for you
<surgy> adaptr: the fx6500 is 14.50 US from a buddy of mine
<adaptr> wolfwalker: if it talks about rebuilding your kernel, then yes, it does mean that - it is saying, in effect, that you cannot build it as a module that can be loaded at runtime
<wolfwalker> Okay
<adaptr> surgy: I an not kidding.. the entire FX line sucked mighty cows
<wolfwalker> Then how do you rebuild the kernel?
<surgy> adaptr: worse than my ti4200? and for fourteen dollars?
<adaptr> surgy: it will not even be a real improvement over the Ti4, since that was a pretty good card of the GF4 range
<wolfwalker> I thought everyone knew FX stunk
<chairmeleon> genji: Sounds nice if I got this right..and thank you very much in advance. Does this mean I can make an *buntu .iso with a modified preseed file and have my custom set of packages downloaded and setup upon install?
<surgy> adaptr: yea man ill look at it
<mardi> i'm trying to set a static with kubuntu 6.10. in admin mode, i set the static IP to 192.168.1.1 (tried in /etc/network/interfaces too), and restart eth0, this kills the internet, then after a reboot it resets itself to 169.254.141.22, and the internet works, anyone know what's happening here?
<adaptr> surgy: look at anandtech, and tomshardware - they have full comparisons of all existing cards
<surgy> adaptr: my next project is getting into my windows backup drive (my other sata) and getting my movies and emus/roms off of it
<surgy> adaptr: making a bookmark now
<adaptr> surgy: read access is easy - you have that *now*
<surgy> adaptr: should be in my filemanager?
<genii> chairmeleon Yes, that would be the idea. You make a preseed file to put on a custom CD along with whatever packages you prefer to have auto installed.
<matt____> who knows how to install a new bootsplash
<adaptr> surgy: on your desktop, even - but if not, it;'s 5 minutes work at the cmdline
<mardi> can anyone see my messages?
<adaptr> mardi: no, sorry
<mardi> hey! cool, i was wondering...
<wolfwalker> lol
<genii> chairmeleon Pls have some patience as I am going back and forth between 4 different machines here
<surgy> adaptr: not on my desktop, i have some garbage there though that i have no explanation for, i dont know what it is. its called ".directory"
<adaptr> mardi: your terms are not like my terms: "in admin mode" means what ? did you use the network-manager ?
<adaptr> surgy: your desktop does not hide dotfiles then - this is odd
<chairmeleon> genji: Oh, no problem. I got all the time on earth :)
<surgy> adaptr: im running two sata hdds western digital 7200rpm in ide mode
<mardi> no, i'm going through System Settings/ Network Settings/ Network Connections/ Network Interfaces tab
<surgy> adapter: umm..... i turned on show hidden files, thats prolly the cuase of that let me switch it back
<adaptr> mardi: and you unchecked automatic and filled in proper IP data ?
<adaptr> surgy: indeed it is
<mardi> adaptr, yes i have, and confirmed the change in /etc/network/interfaces
<surgy> adaptr: ok thats fixed
<iron> is there a free flash player?
<wolfwalker> ubuntuguide.org is down
<adaptr> mardi: so what happens then ?
<wolfwalker> How do you rebuild the kernel?
<matt____> does any one know howto install a new bootsplas
<surgy> adaptr: now how do i get a mount point to my ntfs hdd? whould be nice if it wernt out in the open, maybe in a file manager?
<bxnp> look for compiling the kernel wolfwalker
<bxnp> and use kubuntu aswel in your query
<mardi> adaptr, then after restarting eth0 the internet loses it's connection (i am using a 4 port router with DCHP turned off)
<adaptr> wolfwalker: you really, really don't want to do that - it's a shoddy piece of software if it cannot be built as a module
<adaptr> mardi: why do you *restart* anything? just change the IP, done.
<mardi> adaptr, then after a reboot of the whole system it pulls a 169.254.141.22 addy from somewhere
<iron> can i get some help on finding a flashplayer
<wolfwalker> Well it's USB drivers for my DSL modem
<genii> I'll be back from a machine with gui in a minute
<adaptr> mardi: eth0 is a what ? 100mbit cable ?
<mardi> adaptr, yes, cat5 cable to the router
<wolfwalker> So I don't really have an alternative
<mena> Freinds hi all
<adaptr> surgy: open a console, type ls -l /media
<wolfwalker> So how do you rebuild the kernel?
<Jucato> !flashplugin-nonfree | iron
<ubotwo> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<wolfwalker> If I mess up, I can always reinstall from the disk
<adaptr> mardi: and why did you "restart" eth0 again ?
<surgy> ls invalid option
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy That seems to be working
<mena> i treid to install flash player plugin on kubuntu but i cant install it and i cant use mozlila flash plugin bec i use opera
<adaptr> wolfwalker: it would take pages and pages to explain that to you, and dozens more when you get things wrong (you will); find a good document and read it a few times
<mardi> i click on apply after setting the static IP to 192.168.1.3 and it reverts back to 169.254.141.22
<adaptr> mardi: "reverts back" when ?
<genii> chairmeleon Actually I just found this site which may be good for you...I have not tried this so cannot give you a review but it seems what you need: http://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/
<mardi> adaptr, immediately
<wolfwalker> Grrrr. ubuntuguide.org is still down
<chairmeleon> genji: I'll give it a shot. Thanks! :)
<adaptr> mardi: what IP do you get when you use DHCP ?
<wolfwalker> I'll copy the link and get back to it
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy That seems to be working
<wolfwalker> Nope, it's still down
<mardi> adaptr, I don't have DCHP enabled in my router
<adaptr> wolfwalker: you have internet problems; ubuntuguides works fine
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: I can get to that url
<surgy> adaptr: "ls" invaled option: type ls --help for more information"
<adaptr> mardi: you said you are trying to change from DHCP to static; what *was* the IP
<wolfwalker> Well I'm here
<wolfwalker> So my net must be working
<genii> chairmeleon For the record the basic method I am using can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuOnCluster
<adaptr> surgy: type it correctly :)
<wolfwalker> Is it possible to access some things on the net and not others?
<wolfwalker> Would my ISP be blocking it?
<link_> wow.  This is spiffy
<adaptr> wolfwalker: yes, but your dns servers may be bad - who knows
<adaptr> !spiffy
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<adaptr> stupid twin
<chairmeleon> genji: Right :) All knowledge is good knowledge
<link_> how do I get more IRC channels?
<adaptr> I bet ubotu would've known
<adaptr> link_: /j #channel name
<wolfwalker> dns servers? Are those under my control, or my ISP's?
<link_> ok...
<mardi> adaptr, i believe it was 192.168.1.2, when it was assigned by the router
<adaptr> wolfwalker: you can set any servers you like, but you are usually only allowed to use the ones your ISP gives you
<iron> what does non free mean?
<adaptr> mardi: then use that - did you fill in sane values for the mask and gateway ?
<adaptr> iron: it means not fully open source
<link_> can I use italics, bold, other colors, etc...  anything but plain text?
<surgy> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2207/
<mardi> adaptr, i'm using a ubuntu laptop here also, it has a static IP assigend and works fine, just the kubuntu box isin't 'sticking' with it's static IP
<genii> wolfwalker If your IP is autoassigned and so on from your ISP then it defaults to whatever they use
<adaptr> iron: "free" as in "will" or "opinion"
<adaptr> link_: text makeup is strongly discouraged on #freenode as a whole
<link_>   hmmm
<link_> brb
<iron> ok i did that and it said it did not install
<adaptr> iron: you need to add repositories for non-free packages
<mardi> adaptr, yes, same values for mask and gateway
<adaptr> mardi: which were ?
<iron> meaning?
<adaptr> !repositories
<ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mardi> adaptr, mask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1
<adaptr> surgy: okay, it's not there - do you know which partition your windows drive is ?
<adaptr> mardi: and it did not allow you to change them ? then you were not root
<genii> wolfwalker Are you having some issues with DNS?
<adaptr> mardi: run this in a console: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<genii> bah he left already
<adaptr> well, goody riddy
<surgy> adaptr: well there are two hdd and kubuntu is on sda so i assume drive two is sdb
* Rob-West will bbl
<genii> Chatzilla doesn't show me ppl entering or leaving, a bit annoying sometimes
<adaptr> surgy: do yourself a favour - don't assume :) run "dmesg | grep hd"
<adaptr> Konversation doesn;t show me anything - I like it ! this channel is busy enough as it is
<mardi> adaptr, SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument  gw: Host name lookup failure
<surgy> adaptr: well my assumption was currect: sdb is my ntfs partition
<adaptr> mardi: okay, sorry - been doing windows again all week :) lose the "gw" part
<tehpwn> Hey guys I'm back.
<mardi> adaptr, hehe
<tehpwn> is bxnp here?
<mardi> adaptr, SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument
<bxnp> yes
<bxnp> shoot
<bxnp> cause i have to go to my bed
<tehpwn> Hey, what was the link again for those drivers you supplyed me. I want to make a reference for future use
<adaptr> mardi: updated: sudo ifconfig 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0
<bxnp> what irc client are you using
<tehpwn> At the moment in on Gaim
<adaptr> mardi: it's silly - *nix and Windblows have the omission of those parameters exactly reversed
<bxnp> gaim, why dont you use xchat or konversation if it must be kde
<adaptr> surgy: run this: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<bxnp> anyway
<bxnp> to be honest i dont know
<mardi> adaptr, SIOCSIFNETMASK: no such device
<bxnp> i just look for it
<tehpwn> I don't know.. I just have allways used Gaim... (I come from using windows all my life).
<genii> gaim is nice because you can somewhat unify all your IM stuff into one interface
<bxnp> why dont you make a backup or mail the driver to your gmail account
<tehpwn> So I use it for MSN and AIM also
<surgy> adaptr: done
<bxnp> and you used gaim with windows
<bxnp> :) good
<adaptr> mardi: I forgot the eth0 part this time.. you're not reading along very well, are you ? :)
<tehpwn> Well I don't have it that's why I'm asking. Cuz after getting it off my desktop I was oh, crap, that was dumb...
<mardi> adaptr:  hehe, ok, added eth0 and it worked, i think
<mardi> adaptr:  no errors
<adaptr> surgy: now you probably want to mount it every startup
<bxnp> ehm let me check it
<adaptr> mardi: now you need a route to your...router
<tehpwn> Ok, thank you so much.
<surgy> adaptr: ok wait its mounted now? how do i view it? and yes i want it to auto mount on startup
<adaptr> mardi: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<adaptr> surgy: don't run ahead
<surgy> adaptr: sorry
<mardi> adaptr: did that, no errors, and we have internet!
<adaptr> mardi: now you can ping your router, but you need to set up DNS; copy the values from the laptop into /etc/resolv.conf, although I think that is autogenerated on *buntu and gets overwritten on boot
<K-Ryan> Hey everybody
<surgy> hi k-ryan wb!
<adaptr> surgy: open up fstab: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<K-Ryan> Thanks surgy
<adaptr> (you liked nano :)
<K-Ryan> surgy setting up drivers?
<bxnp> http://www.silfreed.net/download/hpzt3000cto/SP23107A.tar.gz
<bxnp> btw tehpwn make a note that when you install the driver again
<surgy> k-ryan: done thanx to adaptr
<surgy> adaptr: done
<K-Ryan> Mmm
<K-Ryan> That's good
<mattstocker> heya everyone
<mardi> adaptr: we had already put in the DNS server IPs into the appropriate section in the Network settings area, they are staying
<bxnp> first remove the original loaded module bcm43xx with sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<K-Ryan> You need to log out click options restart x, then log back in
<surgy> yeah now just getting my ntfs support up
<surgy> why?
<adaptr> mardi: then it appears you're done :) although you really need to edit the appropriate interface files, since what you just did won't keep over a reboot
<bxnp> and then do the ndiswrapper thing
<K-Ryan> So everything is initialized or whatever
<K-Ryan> I had to with Fglrx anyway
<surgy> k-ryan i will to test auto-mount
<K-Ryan> Don't know what it's like for nvidia
<mardi> adaptr: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<adaptr> K-Ryan: what are you talking about ?
<adaptr> mardi: let me check
<K-Ryan> The opengl
<bxnp> btw tehpwn what was tht cnutcrap where you talked about
<link_> now that Ubuntu is more popular, do you think Linix will have more desktop users?  Does Linux aim for this?
<surgy> adaptr: fstab is open
<K-Ryan> link_ the more the merrier
<adaptr> mardi: yep, it apperas this is what network-manager edits... man interfaces will instruct what to put in there
<adaptr> surgy: yers, I know - K-Ryan came along to confuse
<mattstocker> can anyone help me in setting up the ati drivers for ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP with 8 MB RAM for my laptop please?
<K-Ryan> And it's just that a lot of people haven't heard of it and/or they think it is a programmer OS kind of thing
<K-Ryan> adaptr, surgy, sorry =P
<surgy> adaptr: he means only well, np k-ryan
<adaptr> K-Ryan: "the" OpenGL ? :P
<K-Ryan> The OpenGL "drivers"
<VanessaE> what do I need to do to improve the performance of samba (between two linux boxes)?  5MB/sec down and 3MB/sec up (relative to the client) is just too slow....
<K-Ryan> 5MB/sec is slow?
<VanessaE> sure
<adaptr> VanessaE: that is pretty standard - SMB is not known for its speed...
<K-Ryan> Well for lan i suppose
<surgy> vaneesaE:mind me asking why you should ever need more?
<VanessaE> before NFS broke, I could max 11MB/Sec both directions.
<adaptr> VanessaE: NFS, on the other hand, is :)
<adaptr> NFS has zero overhead
<adaptr> and it's not braindead, sice it didn't originate in Redmond
<VanessaE> surgy: well, it's better to take 2 mins to copy a large file up to the server than 6 mins. :-)
<mardi> adaptr: i don't think it is reading /etc/newtwork/interfaces, that files says we have the IP of 192.168.1.2, but in the KDE Network Settings gui dialog it says we have 192.168.1.3
<tehpwn> bxnp, thanks a bunch. Sorry I had to walk out of the room for a bit, uncle was talking to me about rent :-p
<surgy> understandable
<tehpwn> Thank you again though..
<adaptr> surgy: there are many reasons why one would want or need more - I frequently grow impatient when copying 10GB of mp3s to my fileserver... but not quite impatient enough to invest in GigE hardware :)
<adaptr> mardi: paste the file
<surgy> adaptr: yeah, im guessing that i need to add a line to fstab.......
<adaptr> mardi: you *do* need to "restart the network" if you edit the file
<VanessaE> adaptr, if I could afford GBE I'd jump on it in a heartbeat (but even $15 for a NIC is too much for me right now)
<K-Ryan> Anyone know the suffix to change video resolutions when running something from the konsole?
<adaptr> VanessaE: sorry to hear that.. the required switch would easily quadruple your NIC costs, of course
<VanessaE> yeah
<VanessaE> I was expecitng that :-/
<mardi> adaptr: one tick, should i use the 'post' site?
<mardi> adaptr: postbin i think?
<adaptr> K-Ryan: there is no such "the: suffix - it depends on the application whether that is supported at all
<adaptr> !paste
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K-Ryan> adaptr it is
<adaptr> mardi: it's "paste" - "post" is what you do here, one line at a time; paste is multi-line
<adaptr> subtle, eh
<K-Ryan> the video mode changy thing works, i just cant remember the suffix for it
<adaptr> surgy: getting back to our topic :)
<K-Ryan> you know the -x where x is the right letter
<surgy> adaptr:  np
<mardi> adaptr: auto lo
<mardi> iface lo inet loopback
<mardi> address 127.0.0.1
<mardi> netmask 255.0.0.0
<surgy> adaptr: messing with the little touch ups like desktop pics and stuff
<mardi> auto eth0
<mardi> iface eth0 inet static
<mardi> address 192.168.1.2
<K-Ryan> actually i can change it elsewhere, nvm
<mardi> netmask 255.255.255.0
<mardi> network 192.168.1.0
<mardi> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<mardi> gateway 192.168.1.1
<mardi> auto eth1
<mardi> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<mardi> auto eth2
<mardi> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<mardi> auto ath0
<mardi> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<mardi> auto wlan0
<mardi> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<mardi> eek
<VanessaE> ack!
<adaptr> surgy: add this line: /dev/sdb1 /media/windows ntfs defaults 0 0
<adaptr> mardi: you're looking to get banned ?
<mardi> adaptr: dude, you just told me to paste it here! sorry
<adaptr> mardi: no, you did not read correctly
<mardi> adaptr: thats why i asked if i should use that pastebin site
<adaptr> mardi: I posted you the link to the pastebin first
<mardi> adaptr: i did not read it correctly, true
<surgy> adaptr: thats it?
<adaptr> surgy: now save the file
<surgy> adaptr: done
<mardi> adaptr: sorry, when i scroll up i still don't see the link to pastebin, can you give it to me again please?
<adaptr> surgy: oh - I dunno if it allows you to do this, since the default ntfs driver only has read access - maybe you should explicitly tell it that
<surgy> mardi: its in the topic
<adaptr> !paste | mardi
<ubotwo> mardi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<surgy> adaptr: ?
<adaptr> surgy: but we can at least try, eh ? save the file, and go to the console
<surgy> adaptr: done
<adaptr> now run sudo mount -a
<wolfwalker> Hey y'all, I have a question about the whole Linux dependency thing
<wolfwalker> When you download a program, why are the dependencies not sent with it?
<VanessaE> simple:
<surgy> adaptr: works, but when i double click the new icon on the desktop it  says "Unable to enter file:///media/windows. You do not have access rights to this location."
<VanessaE> there's no way to actually *do* it.
<tekteen> Can someone help me with software modems on a toshiba laptop?
<mardi> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2209/
<VanessaE> aside from the way distros like ubuntu/debian or redhat do it.
<adaptr> surgy: true; you probably need to specify these in fstab, because ntfs has very different permissions than ext3
<wolfwalker> So no real way to make an installer file the way you can with Winblows?
<VanessaE> if a person were to package up all the deps their program needs and ship them with said program, you'd end up with dozens of copies of the same deps eventually.
<K-Ryan> wolfwalker its just kind of a compressed file or a package for a repo
<adaptr> ..and then Linux would *be* Windows
<surgy> adaptr: do you mind explaining how to do that?
<VanessaE> and if they do that, you end up with the same problem windows has - package/dep conflicts
<adaptr> surgy: I'll look into it
<tekteen> Can someone help me with software modems on a toshiba laptop?
<surgy> adaptr: thank you much
<tekteen> Can someone help me with software modems on a toshiba laptop?
<VanessaE> (that's why win dll's used to always get broken, package A installed xyz.dll but package B supplies it's own, incompatible copy of xyz.dll)
<HymnToLife> !modem | tekteen
<ubotwo> tekteen: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<wolfwalker> Well the thing is...........I'm having trouble getting my linux computer online
<wolfwalker> So I can't run Adept
<tekteen> ty
<VanessaE> adept can fetch from CD also
<adaptr> mardi: the file has in it what you attempted earlier in the network-manager, so that worked out okay
<wolfwalker> But if I can't run Adept, I have to spend hours tracking down dependencies
<VanessaE> look in /etc/apt/sources.list and see if there's such a line that's commented out
<VanessaE> (usually at the top)
<wolfwalker> Just to install the simplest program
<adaptr> wolfwalker: what do you need to connect to the internet ? unless it's wireless, this is usually solved in minutes - I know for a fact there are usb modem drivers in the kernel (but not if yours are, obviously)
<mardi> adaptr: but we are not using "network-manager", should we be?
<mardi> adaptr: we are using the stock KDE Network Settings gui
<adaptr> mardi: network-manager edits the file.. that's all it does - oh and a few other files, for DNS, and restrtas interfaces and that sort of thing.. but it's just a shell, it does nothing mysterious
<adaptr> mardi: if you want to start from scratch with your configured values, run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<adaptr> mardi: if it then *still* goes to DHCP something is missing from my assumptions (which may very well be the case)
<h3sp4wn> mardi: edit /etc/network/interfaces directly is as easy as anything
<malik_> hi there.........is any one able to play multimedia stuff from msn in konqi?
<surgy> adaptr: can you help me make sense of this? i think its the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30233
<h3sp4wn> mardi: the example in man 5 interfaces is pretty comprehensive
<adaptr> surgy: instead of "defaults", use " auto,ro,umask=000"
<surgy> adaptr: im my fstab?
<mardi> adaptr: when we run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' we get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2210/
<adaptr> surgy: yes
<adaptr> mardi: none of this relates to eth0 - I don't know why these interfaces are even in the file - if you don't use them, remove them
<adaptr> mardi: your IP should now be 1.2 instead of 1.3
<adaptr> mardi: run ifconfig and verify
<DaveQB> My power management tool, guidance ? , doesnt have any option for CPU scaling. Pictures online do. Do I need to add a package ?
<mardi> adaptr: i don't know why they are in that file either, all we have edited in it is eth0 values
<surgy> adaptr: do i have to unmount and remount?
<DaveQB> this is for my laptop Core 2 Duo Lenovo
<adaptr> mardi: you would have them physically, I presume
<adaptr> surgy: yep
<mardi> adaptr: i really don't know.... ifconfig show the static IP as 192.168.1.2
<surgy> adaptr: whats the command for unmount?
<adaptr> mardi: then why don't you know > I told you it would
<adaptr> surgy: sudo umount /media/windows
<K-Ryan> Ubotu is still down?
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mardi> adaptr: i mean, i really don't know if that box has all of those interfaces physically installed, all i see the onboard NIC which the cat 5 is plugged into
<malik_> when next version of kubuntu comes...........whats the esy way to upgrade or install that without loosing my custom made settings?......will i have to install all those applications again?
<K-Ryan> no malik_
<adaptr> mardi: then maybe it's an Ubuntu default of sorts - I would remove them, myself
<K-Ryan> you can upgrade through Konsole
<wolfwalker> Okay, now I'm getting a bit ticked off
<K-Ryan> and a little bit of Adept
<adaptr> mardi: experiment, read man pages - you'll get the hang of it
<K-Ryan> and you won't lose your stuff unless you reinstall completely
<mardi> adaptr: remove them in the /etc/network/interfaces file eh?
<wolfwalker> My ISP tried to fob off my inability to access ubuntuguide.org on something else
<wolfwalker> Grrrr
<adaptr> wolfwalker: only now ? we were ticked off ages ago ...
<adaptr> wolfwalker: what was the "something else" ?
<mardi> we try to read man pages, sometimes we just don't 'connect' with the info they provide
<wolfwalker> Okay, going back to the ethernet connection.
<surgy> adaptr: kewl works now
<wolfwalker> It worked one time
<adaptr> surgy: I rule
<wolfwalker> Then stopped working
<K-Ryan> lol!
<surgy> adaptr: thats only read/execute not write/delete  right?
<wolfwalker> That's why I've been pursuing USB drivers for my modem
<K-Ryan> yes adaptr: you rule =)
<malik_> K-Ryan: u mean i wont have to download the full cd?.....i can just update the needed components n it will become new version?
<adaptr> wolfwalker: what did *they* say
<wolfwalker> They tried to say it was because of my antivirus
<K-Ryan> malik_ Yes, could of done it with Edgy too
<adaptr> malik_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will move you to the newest version if and when it is available
<ubuntu_> anyone installed kubuntu on a dell laptop?
<adaptr> malik_: and these upgrade paths are *heavily* tested beforehand
<mardi> adaptr: thanks so much for you assistance :)
<adaptr> mardi: np
<DaveQB> malik_: thats correct
<malik_> kewlies thats goo then........coz i have all the linux on one partition
<DaveQB> malik_: I have had little problems updating from Breezy > Dapper and Dapper > Edgy
<intelikey> wolfwalker ?
<DaveQB> the latter being the better of the 2
<mardi> adaptr: we have edited the /etc/network/interfaces to just show lo and eth0 and are restarting the computer now
<DaveQB> it actually fixed a few problems thats crept in
<DaveQB> anyone know about CPU freq scaling ?
<wolfwalker> Anyway, what do I do to bug fix the (formerly working) ethernet connection to my modem?
<intelikey> "<wolfwalker> They tried to say it was because of my antivirus"  <<< i missed the prelude.  what's this about ?
<K-Ryan> I'm so bored
<K-Ryan> I got my opengl working
<K-Ryan> I don't have anything I need to make work
<K-Ryan> And I don't need help either, boooooring
<malik_> how do i play multimedia stuff from ninemsn.com.au in konqi?........it keeps asking me for IE windows media player and shockwave
<wolfwalker> |intelikey:| I couldn't access ubuntuguide.org, although others say it is up
<wolfwalker> My ISP says it's not because of them
<DaveQB> K-Ryan: know about CP freq scaling ? ;)
<wolfwalker> Anyway, what do I do to bug fix the (formerly working) ethernet connection to my modem?
<K-Ryan> DaveQB sorry no
<adaptr> wolfwalker: when you're on Ubuntu ? that's actually quite funny
<DaveQB> d0h
<K-Ryan> DaveQB I'd help you if I did =P
<DaveQB> i know ;)
<wolfwalker> I'm not on Ubuntu, I'm on Winblows
<surgy> anyone know how to make the clock run in twelve hour mode instead of 24 (i know its a stupid question but i cant find the check box)
<adaptr> wolfwalker: then it could very well be true
<wolfwalker> I can't get the Kubuntu komputer to access the modem
<intelikey> wolfwalker i just pinged ubuntuguide.org  27 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 26016ms
<adaptr> intelikey: that proves nothing
<mardi> adaptr: after a reboot, we do an ifconfig and it shows the IP as 169.254.141.22, the /etc/network/interfaces file looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2213/
<wolfwalker> Anyway, what do I do to bug fix the (formerly working) ethernet connection to my modem?
<angasule> intelikey: it seems to be down for me
<intelikey> wget ubuntuguide.org   Resolving ubuntuguide.org...
<wolfwalker> At least I'm not the only one...........
<intelikey> times out
<intelikey> that proves that i can't reach it.
<adaptr> mardi:  bugger, then it's not using the file
<mardi> adaptr: thats what we thought! urg...
<stdin> surgy: right click the clock, choose "Date & Time Format" click the "Time &  Date" tab, and under "Time format" choose "pH:MM:SS AMPM"
<adaptr> intelikey: I can reach it just fine.. why do you persist in these weird "solutions" ?
<adaptr> intelikey: perhaps you have the same ISP as wolfwalker?
<intelikey> adaptr "weird solutions" ?
<wolfwalker> I have a crapshoot ISP called Centurytel
<intelikey> adaptr nopt
<intelikey> nope
<adaptr> intelikey: ICMP not returning proves nothing whatsoever for a web server, and wget timing out proves just one thing: your DNS is not working
<adaptr> intelikey: so your nameservers suck, and likely his do to....
<intelikey> adaptr or there is another explanation maybe.  like the site is unreachable for many....
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows
<intelikey> Q-West is no small isp btw
* Mez upgrades to feisty
<adaptr> intelikey: and how would that be an explanation? the site being unreachable for many geographically dispersed people actually *needs* an explanation, it isn't one at all
<K-Ryan> Mez at its current state I'm not sure it's an upgrade.
<adaptr> intelikey: small it is not, no.. but all the more crappy
<surgy> stdin: what about changing the scroll speed in konqerer
<surgy> stdin: ?
<stdin> surgy: no clue, never needed to
<mardi> adaptr: in the KInfoCenter/ Network Interfaces we show 2 devices for eth0, one shows and IP of 169.254.141.22, the other shows 192.168.1.3
<angasule> my ISP is the largest one in Argentina, but I have no clue whose DNS I'm using currently (I know they work well, that's why I've stuck with them)
<adaptr> mardi: now you've done it ! :)
<stdin> surgy: #kde may help
<surgy> stdin: my mouse wheel skipps like 5 pages per scroll
<surgy> stdin: thnx
<Mez> K-Ryan, ??
<mardi> adaptr: we really didn't realize that this box has 2 NICs...
<K-Ryan> surgy you can change that
<adaptr> mardi: did you run the network thing as root ?
<K-Ryan> Mez it isn't very stable
<K-Ryan> I'm told anyway
<Mez> K-Ryan, half way through release cycle ;)
<intelikey> adaptr so anything not forged in your furnace and hammered on your anvil is  "crappy"  i'm guessing that this openion is founded on some reasonable logic and not just "cause adaptr said so"...
<Mez> K-Ryan, well I'm good enough to be able to fix it
<adaptr> mardi: oh.. okay :) so you need to alias eth0 in /etc/modules.conf, so it fixes it to one NIC
<K-Ryan> Mez, alright then ;)
<Mez> I'm part of the kubuntu team - so i should use the devel version at some point
<K-Ryan> Are you really?
<K-Ryan> Neato
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team https://launchpad.net/~mez
<Mez> in fact I'm an admin of the kubuntu team ;)
<mardi> adaptr: ok, there's only 1 NIC port back behind the box itself.
<adaptr> intelikey: no idea what you're ranting about, but to stay with the topic: when you say that a website does not respond to ICMP echo and that trying to resolve its IP times out, then one thing is for certain: you have in no way established that the web site is down
<adaptr> intelikey: while I have it open in firefox and therefore have definitively established that it is, in fact, up
<K-Ryan> England time zone, from England?
<adaptr> K-Ryan: Moscow, probably :)
<intelikey> adaptr and ?
<K-Ryan> Shouldn't you be asleep? =P
<bxnp> hi mez, i always read your blog
<mardi> adaptr: there is no file called /etc/modules.conf
* intelikey never one time said that the website was down.
<adaptr> mardi: more shame on Ubuntu, then :)
<K-Ryan> Well I guess you shouldn't because then I wouldn't have this great release of Kubuntu =)
<mardi> adaptr: it's on the Kubuntu box, actually, is that a prob, too?
<K-Ryan> Actually..
<adaptr> intelikey: I did not say that you said that - merely that your methods of investigation could not have established that one way or the other
<Mez> bxnp, really? I rarely write in it :D
<Mez> whats so interesting about it ? :P
<adaptr> mardi: apart from me not running KDE, not really
<K-Ryan> Mez, when putting certain tags from the search box thing in Adept manager back to the box it crashes.
<K-Ryan> Is it my fault, or the devs?
<Mez> K-Ryan, any tag, or specific tags?
<K-Ryan> Not sure
<adaptr> mardi: what I usually do is this: go to the menu entry for network-settings, right-click and choose to add it to your panel
<bxnp> ehm well you write more then i do on my blog
<K-Ryan> It happened with one under the games section...
<K-Ryan> Let me try to recreate it
<bxnp> i got the feed from planet ubuntu i believe mez
<surgy> ok guys thanx a million gonna go whatch some movies before i go tweaking my ui again
<Mez> if you can recreate it - file a bug
<adaptr> mardi: then right-click the new panel icon and look in the properties for the real name of the applet
<K-Ryan> Can't you? =)
<surgy> thanx again k-ryan and adaptr
<Mez> bxnp,  so why read mine  ? :P
<K-Ryan> Your welcome surgy
<adaptr> mardi: you can then run this as root, or any other way  you please
<adaptr> surgy: yw
<Mez> K-Ryan, it's better if you explain it .. .:D If I cant make the bug I cant do it
<intelikey> adaptr my methood of investigating was to see if the website responded to a ping or could be wgoten    and from normal means it can not.   i also opened the "index.php" on that site in elinks  but the wait time is extreem.  thus in my openion the website is not worth messing with.
<Mez> plus I cant access adept atm
<Mez> upgrading
<bxnp> i read, every item wich comes from planet ubuntu
<Mez> bxnp, then you probably read a lot of people in here's blogs
<mardi> adaptr: The command to run it is: termsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<adaptr> intelikey: well, that's not what you said earlier.. at least, not all of it. It takes about 5 seconds for me to show the index, BTW
<bxnp> your last one  So a MAMEing we go.
<K-Ryan> I suppose so Mez
<adaptr> mardi: *term*settings ? are you sure ?
<bxnp> lol, i dont know, you are the first i met
<K-Ryan> Now I remember what it was...
<mardi> adaptr: oops, systemsettings
<intelikey> adaptr "<adaptr> intelikey: well, that's not what you said earlier.."  excuse me.   i didn't eariler mention that i had used elinks   but on dialup the wait time is over one minute
<K-Ryan> Except now it's not doing it...
<adaptr> mardi: thought so
<K-Ryan> Yeah now I can't get it again
<adaptr> intelikey: no, that's not what I meant - what you omitted during the conversation with wolfwalker was *what* you were trying to establish
<K-Ryan> Well if I find it again, I'm sure I will, I'll report it.
<adaptr> intelikey: but it hardly matters - you can't open the site, I can, others don't care - enough OT
<mardi> adaptr: even in root mode, it won't change the settings permanently, it changes the ip and stuff, but when you hit "apply" it changes back to the original IP address, which is very fustrating. :)
<adaptr> mardi: which Kub did you install, and did you upgrade it ?
<intelikey> adaptr i could have said that when you started....  just thought it must have mattered to you....
<mardi> adaptr: This is Kubuntu 6.10, and it was upgraded last night, yep.
<bxnp> mardi, are you sure you dont get the ip via dhclient
<K-Ryan> HAH! I got the bug!
<K-Ryan> !bugs
<ubotwo> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<mardi> bxnp: yes, very sure. :)
<bxnp> oke
<K-Ryan> wait, do I have to search for the bug to see if it has been reported?
<bxnp> just checking, cause i am kinda following your thread
<mardi> adaptr: I think what might be happening is that it's showing the eth0 in the network settings, and editing the other eth0.
<mardi> adaptr: is there a way to disable one of the eth0's in network interfaces?
<intelikey> K-Ryan you should check that it hasn't been addressed already.   doesn't matter if it's been reported but if it's been fixed.   no need reporting something that has the solution already posted.
<K-Ryan> well im looking around and I dont see it
<adaptr> mardi: you'll have to browse through dmesg to find out what happens on reboot.. it is more or less unpossible to have more than one eth0
<adaptr> mardi: dmesg | grep eth
<intelikey> dmesg | grep -ie ' eth'
<mikey_la> how can i setup vnc/remote desktop on kubuntu so that i can connect to the gui from a different pc?
<mardi> adaptr: dmesg | grep eth shows http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2214/
<mardi> intelikey: shows the same info
<adaptr> mardi:  this suggest you have only the one, it is an Intel Gigabit NIC
<mardi> adaptr: that's a start, I suppose. :)
<stdin> output of ifconfig ?
<bxnp> mikey_la,
<bxnp> use this
<charlie5> are configuration files in /usr/share, ever used by the system, or are they always only example/sample files ?
<intelikey> mardi on your setup probably but plain eth will hit Method also and possably other words  but  ' eth' requires eth being the first letters of a word
<intelikey> mardi only mentioned it for convinenance
<adaptr> mardi: yeah.... I'm not sure what happens, but I would certainly look into the KDE network settings overwriting the debian interfaces - I think that's what happens
<stdin> "dmesg | grep eth" shows firewall events too :)
<adaptr> mardi: open up your services panel and see if it says anything about networking
<bxnp> mikey_la, use tsclient, its a gnome app but its looks good and is very usable
<bxnp> does remote terminal session and vnc
<mardi> adaptr: when I go to "Kinfocenter", Network Interfaces, I have 2 listings for eth0. The top one says: eth0 169.254.141.22 255.255.0.0 Broadcast Up 00:0e:a6:2e:7f:f3. The second one says the exact same thing, except that it shows the IP address as being 192.168.1.3, and the network mask as 255.255.255.0
<bxnp> btw mikey_la are you talking about windows desktop or linux desktops
<mikey_la> bxnp: i want to setup a remote desktop server on kubuntu
<mikey_la> bxnp: not client
<bxnp> use no_machine solution
<bxnp> nxclient and server
<bxnp> works great
<bxnp> or try the linux terminal server project
<mardi> adaptr: networking is not running in the system services section, no.
<mardi> adaptr: I suppose turning it on is good?
<mikey_la> bxnp: so LTSP will allow me to access my linux box @ home while im @ work thru the GUI?
<bxnp> yes but if that is the case use freenx
<adaptr> mardi: can you tell me if dhclient is now running ?
<mardi> adaptr: yes, but how? :)
<adaptr> ps -e | grep dhc
<mardi> adaptr: nope, not running
<mikey_la> bxnp: its known as "NoMachine" correct? assuming its open-source, is it reliable, secure?
<adaptr> mardi: that's odd-ish.. it should never fall back to DHCP or 169* if it's not running.. but you could try starting networking
<bxnp> yes it uses openssh
<bxnp> for the encryption,
<bxnp> trust me its good and very simple to setup
<mardi> adaptr: Networking doesn't seem to want to start. Trying a reboot?
<adaptr> mardi: I'd look in your logs, first
<mikey_la> bxnp: thanks, ill check it out
<bxnp> do you need help installing it or could you figure that out for yourself
<adaptr> mardi: what does the networksettigs applet say now ?
<intelikey> yeay for the M$ catch all   "reboot"
<mardi> adaptr: I wish we had an networking applet. :(
<jarn> The loading screen stopped working when I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy a few weeks ago. By loading screen, I mean when you boot up and it's black with blue text that says "Kubuntu" and the bar that goes up and it says it's loading things.
<adaptr> mardi: there is exactly one reason to reboot a *nix machine
<adaptr> mardi: and networking is never it
<mardi> adaptr: ok
<adaptr> mardi: you have a networking applet
<mardi> adaptr: oh? where do I find it?
<stdin> jarn: dose the system still boot?
<jarn> stdin: Yes.
<jarn> stdin: I'm using it now. ;)
<stdin> jarn: It's probably the new init system (upstart)
<adaptr> mardi: system -> admin menu ? ever see it ?
<stdin> jarn: mine is the same
<jarn> stdin: So there's no way to fix it?
<bxnp> btw how is upstart stdin
<bxnp> is it better then the older way
<mardi> adaptr: the only thing we have is System Settings, which has a Network Settings area.
<mardi> That's the area that shows us the two eth0's
<adaptr> mardi: okay... KDE screwed up, then
<stdin> jarn: not that I know of, it's because upstart is "quiet" so usplash  (the loading screen) sees no messages
<intelikey> jarn bootsplash ?
<mikey_la> bxnp: thanks. i found a howto @ the forums
<stdin> bxnp: boots are a lot faster for me :) always a good thing
<bxnp> oke well that should do the trick mikey_la
<jarn> stdin: I didn't really get that. Does usplash only run when it sees messages, and upstart prevents it from seeing messages?
<jarn> intelikey: ?
<bxnp> kee, its with efty right stdin
<adaptr> mardi: you really need to figure out what happens when you boot the machine, before X is running.. one way to find out is to exit X now and look at the network config
<intelikey> nothing.  never mind.
<stdin> bxnp: yeah, it's default (afaik) with edgy, but you can choose to go back to sysvinit if you want
<stdin> jarn: usplash is the loading screen, and because it sees no messages, it doesn't know how far in to the boot process it is, so can't display the bar
<jarn> stdin: Ah.
<jarn> stdin: I think I have grub set to boot it quiet, if I took that off would it work?
<adaptr> mardi: why don't you disable the second eth0 entry and configure the remaining entry properly ?
<jarn> stdin: I think I have a -quiet flag set.
<mardi> adaptr: that'd be great, but how do we disable the second eth0? :p
<stdin> jarn: you probably do, it's default, but if you remove it, you may get more messages that you want
<mardi> adaptr: we're logged into the concol now, no X
<jarn> stdin: But would the loading screen show?
<adaptr> mardi: what do you mean, no X ? it is still running
<intelikey> one can use -verbose
<mardi> adaptr: nah, just killed the computer. One tic.
<mardi> adaptr: we've clicked on concole login.
<stdin> jarn: I've never tried, infact I turned usplash off on my system
<adaptr> mardi: okay, now what does ifconfig show ?
<stdin> jarn: but it can do no damage, so you can try it and see
<jarn> stdin: Okay, I'll try it. Where are the flags set?
<mardi> adaptr: it goes to a blinking cursor, and you hit any key and it goes back to the Kubuntu login screen.
<adaptr> mardi: when you do what ?
<intelikey> doesn't sound like he's logged in that console
<mardi> adaptr: never mind, we got it. :) Now, I'm looking in the ifconfig
<stdin> jarn: you have 2 choices, you can remove the option at boot and it will only apply for that boot (slightly complex), or you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the option there, which is more permanent
<adaptr> mardi: you're making things harder on yourself.. go to a console and run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<adaptr> oh
<jarn> stdin: How do I do the latter?
<K-Ryan> has anyone installed this "WorldForge" game?
<stdin> jarn: press Alt-F2 (to open the run dialogue) and enter "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst" (without the quotes)
<jarn> stdin: Do I modify the line "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=UUID=5109aadb-0e30-468a-9c31-cc4357ffddad ro quiet splash noapic nolapic acpi=off"
<stdin> jarn: yeah, just remove the "quiet" part
<jarn> stdin: Okay, thanks.
<mardi> adaptr: ok
<jarn> stdin: Also, how do I remove a kernel? I have no use for the 386 kernel, yet it installed itself.
<stdin> jarn: no problem :)
* intelikey likes nosplash quiet silent
<stdin> intelikey: I just remove "splash"
<mardi> adaptr: done. Now what?
<K-Ryan> !worldforge
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<adaptr> mardi: well.. what does ifconfig say ? tat's all I want to know
<adaptr> however you got there
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i feel so dirty right now
<intelikey> |Daisuke_Ido| using windows ?
<adaptr> you're running WIndows ?
<adaptr> LOL
<|Daisuke_Ido|> not quite
<adaptr> you're running Windows in VMware ?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> but i've been unable to get any fserve script/package working in linux
<|Daisuke_Ido|> so i resorted to running mirc + sysreset in wine
<adaptr> !bicthx
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<adaptr> hehe
<adaptr> !bitchx
<ubotwo> bitchx - Advanced Internet Relay Chat client - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<adaptr> dumbot!
<|Daisuke_Ido|> or irssi
<adaptr> well.. bitchx is more scriptable
<|Daisuke_Ido|> true
<ForgeAus> whats sysreset?
<adaptr> but a bitch to script well :)
<jarn> How do I uninstall kernels I don't want? And did the 'generic' kernel take the plact of the 'k7' kernel?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> sysreset is an fserve script for mirc
<ForgeAus> IC
<ForgeAus> kewl
<intelikey> xchat-text
<ForgeAus> hehe I'm a big mIRC fan :) I don't get why so many people seem to hate it tho
<|Daisuke_Ido|> like i said, it's a nasty temporary hack solution until i have more time to do it right
<adaptr> jarn: just.. uninstall them; generic is a replacement for all kernels > i386
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i don't hate mirc.
<jarn> adaptr: How do I uninstall them, though?
<adaptr> jarn with synaptic/adept ?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i hate not being able to do things properly in linux, and therefore resorting to running mirc under wine
<jarn> adaptr: Ah, thanks. I didn't know I could do it from there.
<intelikey> jarn whith any package manager frontend
<adaptr> jarn: they're just packages, like anything else in ubuntu
<ForgeAus> wine is kewl :)
<adaptr> wine is evil
<ForgeAus> adaptr? in what way?
<adaptr> unless it runs ultimate Doom
<jarn> adaptr: I did not know that.
<ForgeAus> rofl ultimate doom?...
<ForgeAus> thats the one after doom2 right?
<ForgeAus> kinda combo's doom 1 + doom 2
<adaptr> it's all of them rolled into one
<ForgeAus> and a bit more
<intelikey> apt aptitude dselect  <<<cli | adept synaptic  <<< gui   and possably others  all frontends to  dpkg = the debian package manager
<adaptr> kpkg, dpkg
<ForgeAus> kpkg?
<mardi> adaptr: apologies for taking so long, it was hand written. :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2218/
<adaptr> kpackage, sorry
<ForgeAus> ahh
<intelikey> yes and kpackage and another one....  can't recall
<adaptr> mardi: so it's still trying DHCP, but failing because you've disabled the server
<adaptr> mardi: that's Not Good
<adaptr> mardi: is dhclient running now?
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, what can you recommend for entertainment? I'm bored.
<ForgeAus> kinstall?
<K-Ryan> entertainment being a game or something fun
<adaptr> K-Ryan: go over to #ubuntu and say with a straight face that Kubuntu is 10x better
<K-Ryan> =)
<adaptr> it will entertain them, for a while
<intelikey> K-Ryan setup a mail server and see how long it takes to start getting spam
<ForgeAus> hehe adaptr.. with a straight face?
<intelikey> :)
<ForgeAus> how are they going to know on IRC if your face is.. erm str8?
<mardi> adaptr: doesn't show anything when I type: ps -e | grep dhc
<ForgeAus> (well you could always fake a smiley)
<K-Ryan> I'll post a :|
<K-Ryan> =P
<N6REJ> can anyone help me get sun java 1.4.2 installed?
<K-Ryan> intelikey I could setup my own mail server as in like blah@blah.com
<K-Ryan> kind of thing
<adaptr> mardi: well, it did do it at some time though... that's the only way it would get the apipa address
<intelikey> K-Ryan /join ##windows and ask them if you need a firewall or anything cause you don't have one....
<intelikey> :)
<ForgeAus> thats like that good old pointer sisters song with a st8 face in your best deadpan voice "I'm so excited, I just can't hide it, I'm about to loose control and I think I like it" :|
<intelikey> K-Ryan yes you could..
<N6REJ> I follow suns instructios but when I type java -version it says it can't find /usr/bin/java
<K-Ryan> wait i dont get the firewall thing intelikey
<adaptr> K-Ryan: better yet - ask if anbody can point to you 64bit drivers for your $random-warble USB dongle....
<mardi> adaptr: initially, I suppose. Should we restart networking now?
<adaptr> mardi: can't hurt to try
<K-Ryan> Should I just go ask them how their anti-virus programs are working?
<stdin> N6REJ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  see that
<K-Ryan> >:)
<intelikey> K-Ryan about the same    heh
<N6REJ> stdin: unfortuantly that only covers 1.5.  I can't use 1.5 and blackdown doesn't install a "java" link either.
<mardi> adaptr: it reconfigered network interfaces.. nothing changed in the ifconfig thou.
<adaptr> mardi: you ran it as root ?
<mardi> adaptr: as sudo, yep
<intelikey> K-Ryan "<K-Ryan:##windows> Because you know, Linux users can't get virii."  <<< actually they can and do....
<K-Ryan> Shh, they don't know that
<stdin> N6REJ: after you install jave you must use "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to set it to the correct path
<ForgeAus> but virii under linux are rare for the most part right?
<adaptr> mardi: try ifdown eth0 / ifup eth0 (with sudo)
<N6REJ> stdin: is that also true with suns?  I tried update-java-alternatives -l and that didn't work
<adaptr> mardi: according to the man page that should use the interfaces file
<stdin> N6REJ: it's needed for ANY java install
<bxnp> mez, what is the solution for the error message KDEInit could not launch
<N6REJ> stdin: ok, tyvm.. I'll try that ..
<intelikey> ForgeAus virii having any affect on a linux box is rare  you can be like typhoid mary and spread them all over the place tho.
<mardi> adaptr: tried the ifdown & ifup as sudo. No difference in the ifconfig.
<adaptr> mardi: I'm starting to doubt my sanity now...
<adaptr> I probably need to go to bed
<mardi> adaptr: been doubting mine since last night, had nightmares about networking.
<adaptr> mardi: better leave it till tomorrow then ...
<intelikey> sudo ifconfig eth0 up    ????
<stdin> bxnp: whwn that happened to me, I had to restart "klauncher"
<bxnp> oke let me check
<mardi> adaptr: it doesn't make sense. could it be in the bios? :p
<mardi> intelikey: same thing, thanks thou
<K-Ryan> I started a big conversation in the windblows channel =)
<McGoogler> Yeah, I noticed
<McGoogler> Funny to watch
<K-Ryan> Okay, I got bored
<K-Ryan> Now what
<McGoogler> They're still talking to you even though you've left
<K-Ryan> =D
<stdin> K-Ryan: bored? compile a custom kernel :)
<bxnp> cause some guy came in with the problem he could not laucn korganizer with alt F2
<bxnp> and i notice i have the same problem
<K-Ryan> stdin I want entertainment
<bxnp> i cant run korganizer with alt F2
<bxnp> so thats why i asked stdin
<intelikey> K-Ryan you want a challange /join ##linux and explain how much better ie is than anything linux has to offer...
<K-Ryan> trap a windows user in a maze, put his computer at the end and remove his antivirus and firewall
<K-Ryan> See how long it takes him to get to the end =)
<K-Ryan> intelikey but then i'd be lying
<bxnp> but stdin klauncher is started by kdeinit right, why do it manualy
<K-Ryan> At least in the windows channel i wasnt =)
<intelikey> lol
<K-Ryan> Wish I could take up coding
<stdin> bxnp: I had the problem when I tried to launch pretty much anything, kept getting an error like "Sorry, KDEInit can't launch [application] ", and killing and restarting klauncher solved it
<jarn> stdin: Well, removing the quiet flag did not give me a loading screen. :/ Oh well... atleast now I know what's going on, it can be disconcerting to see it sitting at one place while booting with nothing going on.
<K-Ryan> jarn you just get a bunch of writing too?
<K-Ryan> instead of the kubuntu loady screen you see it for a second, then just text right?
<K-Ryan> i've got the same thing >.>
<bxnp> did it allso worked afther a reboot
<jarn> K-Ryan: I don't even see the loading screen.
<K-Ryan> oh
<K-Ryan> Well I don't know how to fix mine, so sorry
<stdin> jarn: I normally turn it off, so I just see the text console at boot, at least I see some output then :)
<K-Ryan> text = eww
<K-Ryan> If I want text I goto my konsole =)
<K-Ryan> I'd rather see a shiny "Kubuntu" logo
<stdin> nah, it's too "XP" for me :)
<K-Ryan> It kind of is
<K-Ryan> But it's better
<ForgeAus> lol stdin
<K-Ryan> It's just like "EAT THIS WINDOWS!"
<K-Ryan> *sparkle*
<ForgeAus> thats one way of looking at it!
* jarn agrees with K-Ryan.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Having a good time with your nice GNU operating system?
<K-Ryan> manchicken I love it
<K-Ryan> I only went on Windows once since I got Kubuntu running
<K-Ryan> And it was to do something for my lil brother
<ForgeAus> hmmm is there a GNU Linux?
<ForgeAus> I know Debian hurd is
<McGoogler> K-Ryan: Hah that sounds like me - I only just installed Kubuntu yesterday
<manchicken> I don't even feel like I'm missing out.  Especially now that I'm able to play DVDs again ^_^
<ForgeAus> and a few other alternative kernel ones...
<stdin> ForgeAus: GNU/Linux is the OS
<K-Ryan> I've had Kubuntu for 4 or 5 days now
<stdin> ForgeAus: Linux is just the kernel, not the OS
<K-Ryan> actually, almost a week
<K-Ryan> tomorrow makes it a week...
<ForgeAus> uh stdin you just managed to confuse me...
<K-Ryan> but out of that week ive successfully been using it for 4 days probably
<ForgeAus> linux is just the kernel so that would be the GNU bit right? but the OS ontop of the kernel?
<jarn> I go in Windows every once in awhile, when I need to print or put stuff on my MP3 player.
<bxnp> but stdin, do you know the reason why the error message appears
<K-Ryan> I mean, once I get Wine working(not that I want to yet) I won't need to go on WIndows
<K-Ryan> jarn you can setup your printer for Linux
<stdin> ForgeAus: Linux = the kernel, GNU = the tools available, together they make an OS GNU/Linux
<jarn> K-Ryan: I looked into that, noone has ever gotten the kind I have working with Linux.
<K-Ryan> Ouch
<K-Ryan> Lucky for me mine was a quick run of the mill driver install
<jarn> And my MP3 player uses MTP.
* jarn sighs.
<ForgeAus> stdin and kubuntu is based on a debian alteration of that.. right?
<stdin> bxnp: nope, I haven't found the cause nor can I recreate it
<manchicken> jarn: What you got?
<K-Ryan> MTP? File format?
<manchicken> jarn: I have amarok working with MTP.
<manchicken> MTP == Media Transfer Protocol
<jarn> manchicken: Canon Pixma IP1600.
<stdin> ForgeAus: debian = a GNU/Linux
<jarn> manchicken: How do you get it working with MTP?
<manchicken> jarn: I had to make a custom build of amarok, which is really easy to do.
<jarn> manchicken: Ah.
<K-Ryan> Media Transfer Protocol, needs a program to send to the MP3 player?
<stdin> ForgeAus: the GNU part means that the tools are from GNU
<manchicken> jarn: Are you on amd64?
<jarn> manchicken: Indeed.
<bxnp> KDEInit could not launch anybody know's what this message means and how to solve it
<manchicken> jarn: If you're on an amd64 processor then I can just send you a deb.
<stdin> ForgeAus: you could run a GNU/Windows if you could separate the windows kernel from the rest of the OS
<jarn> manchicken: That would be awesome.
<mardi> Does anyone know... Why would KDE Info Centre see 2 eth0 devices. lspci -v shows only 1.
<manchicken> stdin: And make it POSIX compliant ^_^
<K-Ryan> So back to my boredom, any recommendations?
<stdin> heh
<manchicken> jarn: So you are running amd64?  PM me your email addy.
<stdin> ForgeAus: basically: Linux != OS, GNU != OS, GNU+Linux == OS :P
<HymnToLife> GNU != OS, but it still tries to be :p
<K-Ryan> Hey guys is there a way I can have my Windows key pull up some Kubuntu website? =)
<N6REJ> stdin: I'm doing something stupid cause its not working!
<K-Ryan> Or do I have to get myself a Tux sticker and put it on there?
* K-Ryan tries to erase the Windows flag off the key..
<N6REJ> stdin: I dl'd the 1.4.2 sdk.  moved it to /usr/local/ and then executed it. then when I do the update-alternatives nothing is listed.
<stdin> K-Ryan: you want this http://www.cherry.de/english/products/keyboards_master-linux.htm :)
* N6REJ is getting very very frustrated
<stdin> N6REJ: if you know the path to the java executable, you can just point the symlink at /usr/bin/java to it
<K-Ryan> stdin: How much is it? =D
<N6REJ> stdin: what would the executable look like?  I don't know java at all
* N6REJ /usr/local/j2sdk1.4.2_13/bin/java ?
<noiesmo> stdin, N6REJ you can use this command to set up java > sudo update-alternatives --config java
<K-Ryan> Still bored =(
<stdin> K-Ryan: 22.72 inc VAT :)
<K-Ryan> Youch
* K-Ryan lives in New York
<N6REJ> noiesmo: let me try that  I thought I did already.
<stdin> noiesmo: yes, tried that. not working here :)
<K-Ryan> Hey you know what would be fun?
<K-Ryan> Going into BestBuy, popping a Kubuntu CD in every display computer and rebooting!
<stdin> N6REJ: did you actually run the install script ?
<noiesmo> is jvm in /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-2un*
<stdin> K-Ryan: can you imagine the panic from the IT support guys :P
<N6REJ> stdin: yeah as afar as I know, and now i've got 2 j2sdk1.4.2_13's!  blackdown ( which I thought I removed and sun which isn't showing up.
<K-Ryan> stdin: the ones running Vista would be my first targets =)
<N6REJ> noiesmo: I have to use java 1.4.2 because of opentaps.
<stdin> noiesmo: nope, it's not java 1.5 we're installing here
<N6REJ> can't get 1.5 to work with it.
<N6REJ> stdin: 1.5 was a nobrainer
<N6REJ> let me start all over and make sure nothing extra is installed.
<stdin> N6REJ: when you downloaded the file from sun, did you run it ?
<ForgeAus> hmmm windows 98 doesn't fill a partition evenly right?
<manchicken> !paste
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noiesmo> ok
<N6REJ> stdin: yes'r
<ForgeAus> it fills in different spots wherever it wants...
<rachel__> Does anyone know how I can make my monitor turn off when I close my laptop?
<K-Ryan> Woohoo, the pure dj stream is live again =)
<ForgeAus> if I resize it in qtparted what happens?
<manchicken> jarn: Could you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on that the pastebin of your choice/
<stdin> N6REJ: did you run it with sudo ?
<ForgeAus> I just realized I got the space if I do this to make a kubuntu partition!
<N6REJ> stdin: yes'r
<jarn> manchicken: Am.
<K-Ryan> ForgeAus you are taking into account that 1024B make 1 KB, 1024KB make 1MB, etc.
<K-Ryan> Right?
<noiesmo> N6REJ, are you installing the java-1.4.2.bin manually or have you installed java-package and used fakeroot to make a deb package
<N6REJ> noiesmo: I was doing it manually, is there a better way?
<jarn> manchicken: http://pastebin.com/863350
<N6REJ> noiesmo: right now update-alternatives --config java thinks I've got 2 and I shouldn't have any.
<noiesmo> N6REJ, this is the sets i got 1.4.2 to work with like frostwire etc it uses java-packagae and fakeroot
<noiesmo> N6REJ, step 1 - sudo apt-get install java-package
<ForgeAus> um my C: has hardly anything on it!
<noiesmo> Step 2 fakeroot make-jpkg jre-VERSION.bin
<ForgeAus> just windows 98 and a zipslack (slackware linux on a fat32 that doesn't work anyway
<ForgeAus> so if I shrink that partition what happens?
<noiesmo> N6REJ, Step 2 fakeroot make-jpkg jre-VERSION.bin
<N6REJ> noiesmo: it suggests I install dhmake should I?
<K-Ryan> ForgeAus if you shrink it, it should trim the empty space off it
<ForgeAus> does the stuff stored at the end of the partition get squished back? or does it get overwritten?
<noiesmo> N6REJ, step 3 sudo dpkg -i sun-j2reVERSION+update05_i386.deb
<K-Ryan> And leave the stuff at the end alone
<N6REJ> noiesmo: I need the sdk not just the jre
<manchicken> jarn: Uncomment the deb-src lines, and then do an apt-get update and then do `apt-get source amarok`
<helpmeImagirl> Please someone help me make my monitor turn off when I shut my laptop!
<jarn> manchicken: Also.
<ForgeAus> K-ryan ok sounds kewl how do I do that?
<jarn> manchicken: Er, okay.
<K-Ryan> Well you can do it with an Ubuntu/Kubuntu Live CD
<ForgeAus> I have one
<ForgeAus> I'm using it now
<ForgeAus> how?
<K-Ryan> open the install, go up to the manually edit partitions area
<K-Ryan> then arrange it how you see fit then click "commit"
<K-Ryan> and exit the installer
<ForgeAus> I'm running qtpart
<ForgeAus> K-Ryan that squishes it for me?
<K-Ryan> dunno what qtpart is
<noiesmo> N6REJ, you should still be able to end up with a deb that you install then it should be in path etc
<ForgeAus> qtparted is the program the installer runs
<djilks> Shit, anyone use kubuntu on a dell laptop?
<ForgeAus> to manage partitions
<K-Ryan> ForgeAus It will cut off the empty space
<intelikey> if false ;then It doesnt matter what you put here. ;fi
<K-Ryan> And leave the filled space alone unless you try to cut into it
<N6REJ> noiesmo: let me check.. do you know how to get rid of all the tothers so I can start clean?
<K-Ryan> If you try to cut into filled space, I don't know what would happen, but it would continue to "cut" not "squish"
<ForgeAus> are you saying windows doesn't use the end of the drive like it shows in defragmenters?
<jarn> manchicken: It still couldn't find one. But I think I have a problem with my sources, because when I do apt-get update it goes through about 50 things and my sources list is nowhere NEAR that big, and a lot of things get ignored and stuff.
<K-Ryan> It's not that it isn't used
<K-Ryan> Well, actually no, it doesn't
<ForgeAus> oh ok...
<K-Ryan> I don't think so anyway
<noiesmo> N6REJ, not sure if installed via apt-get then use remove
<swami> any one has installed latex?
<ForgeAus> so that's ok then if its all stored in a mostly contiguous block that I can slice up free space after...
<manchicken> jarn: Get that source package and I can walk you through the rest of it.
<N6REJ> noiesmo: yeah, I did install blackdown that way but it thinks its still there :(
<jarn> manchicken: When I did apt-get source amarok I got the same error.
<ForgeAus> as long as it doesn't overwrite or cut out data it needs
<K-Ryan> ForgeAus should be, but as a precaution for whenever you modify partitions its good to make backups
<jarn> manchicken: It still isn't finding it.
<manchicken> jarn: Did you run apt-get update?
<jarn> manchicken: Yes.
<manchicken> Weird.
<jarn> manchicken: I think I have some problems with my sources, because I get a lot of 'Ign' and it does WAY more sources than I have in my list.
<ForgeAus> hehe K-Ryan but I don't have space for a backup
<ForgeAus> anyhow thanx
<jarn> manchicken: It has ever since I upgraded. I think it's doing something weird.
<K-Ryan> Np
<K-Ryan> Just be careful with it
<ForgeAus> if it messes up I can always recreate my 98 part... (98 has DLL faults at the moment anyway, but that should be easy to fix)
<manchicken> jarn: Can you update the sources.list that you posted?
<ForgeAus> I can always reinstall it fresh
<K-Ryan> Ah, okay
<K-Ryan> Wasn't sure if that was an option.
<jarn> manchicken: What do you mean? Post the way it is after I uncommented those lines?
<ForgeAus> but I think I'll try a pre-XP repair repair (ie an upgrade installation of 98se over 98se :) lol)
<sampan> how do i get k3b to burn mp3s?  amarok plays them just fine but k3b doesn't list any mp3 plugins
<ForgeAus> that way if it works it keeps all the settings just needs os updates
<intelikey> [ is a shell builtin
<manchicken> jarn: Yeah.  Just post the whole file again.
<ForgeAus> not that microsoft support that anymore
<ForgeAus> ok I'm sure I'm going to have to sort out boot management...
<K-Ryan> Microsoft is probably going to drop XP within the next 6 months
<ForgeAus> no way
<manchicken> I don't think so.
<ForgeAus> they can't... Vista is only new
<ForgeAus> (is it even officially released yet?)
<K-Ryan> Within the next year or so?
<manchicken> Vista won't be adopted as much as they want it to be.
<manchicken> Corporations won't move.
<ForgeAus> I agree
<ForgeAus> Vista won't go well
<ForgeAus> or at least not as well as MS want
<ForgeAus> theres nothing in it necessary
<K-Ryan> Well I've spoken to two people in this channel who are setting up an office in Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<manchicken> My employer told us that they weren't planning on moving.
<K-Ryan> So yeah
<K-Ryan> Then what manchicken?
<ForgeAus> the force will be software that doesn't support XP in the future that will force Vista takeup
<jarn> manchicken: Oops... I missed two of the deb-src lines. Got the majority, but missed two.
<jarn> manchicken: Am getting the source now.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: They're staying with XP and GNU.
<manchicken> jarn: Groovy.
<K-Ryan> Oh! "weren't"
<K-Ryan> Thought it said "were"
<N6REJ> stdin: I found part of the problem.  It thinks java 1.5 is still installed.  Left all the links there :(
<drake_> Holas
<intelikey> N6REJ update-alternatives ?
<K-Ryan> drake_ no hablas englais?
<jarn> manchicken: Okay, what now?
<drake_> no
<K-Ryan> !es
<drake_> hablo espaol
<ubotwo> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<drake_> xD
<K-Ryan> ;)
<drake_> #ubuntu-es
<K-Ryan> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<drake_> thanks
<manchicken> jarn: http://pastebin.com/863354 <-- Add those lines to ./debian/amarok.install right after  line #37.
<ForgeAus> lol helps if I don't have the parition I'm trying to modify mounted when I resize it !
<drake_> xD
<N6REJ> intelikey: I tried once I can try again.  I want to get rid of everything and start fresh. ( as far as java is concerned)
<K-Ryan> de nada
<K-Ryan> Yeah ForgeAus =P
<intelikey> N6REJ apt-get --purge remove ^sun-java*
<jarn> manchicken: Where is that? I do not have a folder called debian in my ~ folder.
<K-Ryan> Damn it! PureDJ's live session is over again >.>
<manchicken> jarn: It should have created a folder named amarok something.
<N6REJ> intelikey: trying
<intelikey> find /usr/ amarok.install
<ForgeAus> I wondered what qtparted's error was... didn't actually SAY one, just had a dialog up with no message.. I guess what it was was complaint that it was mounted
<manchicken> jarn: CD into that first, and then add it to the ./debian/amarok.install file in there.
<jarn> manchicken: Ah, it did. Thanks.
<K-Ryan> #Kubuntu, entertain me.
<K-Ryan> Please? =)
<N6REJ> intelikey: it keeps saying it can't find package "blah"
<ForgeAus> grrr still doing it
<intelikey> find ~/ /usr/ -name amarok.install
<stdin> K-Ryan: no :P
<K-Ryan> stdin: =(
<intelikey> N6REJ then i'd say it's not installed.
<K-Ryan> You've left me scouring the package list for anything of interest
* esc_ape is listening to Bttls by Battles on EP C / B EP [Amarok] 
<stdin> K-Ryan: you get beryl installed ?
<N6REJ> intelikey: but all the 1.5 java links are still there :(
<K-Ryan> stdin: XGL lagged too much
<intelikey> N6REJ you can remove any links manually    find /usr/bin/ -type l
<stdin> K-Ryan: shame, it's always good for a 5 mins boredom cure
<N6REJ> intelikey: ok, let me do that
<K-Ryan> I would of enjoyed that
<K-Ryan> But my P4 1.8Ghz can't handle it
<stdin> K-Ryan: mine is a 2.8 :)
<jarn> manchicken: Okay, I added that.
<bxnp> mikey_la, how can i help you
<intelikey> 1.8g can't handle .....  </blinks>
<manchicken> jarn: After that, just type `debuild` and wait for it to build.
<ForgeAus> I got a p4 3g
<ForgeAus> hyper-threaded at that!
<K-Ryan> stdin: rub it in
<manchicken> jarn: that will create a bunch of .deb files one directory up.
<stdin> my pc is 5+ years old, still out proforms a newer pc with XP on it
<ForgeAus> hehe stdin yeah
<jarn> manchicken: bash: debuild: command not found
<K-Ryan> mine is going on 6 years old
<intelikey> K-Ryan hmmm 1.8ghz can't handle graphics ???   then i porbably can't run kubuntu on a 100mhz box can i ?
<ForgeAus> XP espeically with norton is SLOW
<N6REJ> intelikey: ok, I' think I've got all deleted.  /etc/jvm just has /usr inside of it.
<K-Ryan> intelikey this was XGL we're talking about
<ForgeAus> SP2 also slows it but I think its more a better slow that way...
<intelikey> K-Ryan i know  but could it have been the card and not the cpy ?
<N6REJ> intelikey: this is what I want to install ... j2sdk-1_4_2_13-linux-i586.bin
<intelikey> cpu
<manchicken> jarn: Okay.  `cd ..` and then `sudo apt-get source amarok --compile`
<stdin> ForgeAus: one of the reasons I really HATE xp right now, is because I have to PAY for a norton subscription :(
<K-Ryan> stdin: no doubt with my computer upgrades it outdoes other computers, but it still lacks with processing power which hits me sometiems
<intelikey> N6REJ ok
<K-Ryan> intelikey: what card?
<ForgeAus> stdin UNINSTALL NORTON!
<ForgeAus> you DON"T NEED NORTON!
<intelikey> vidio
<ForgeAus> Spybot + AVGfree is enough
<manchicken> stdin: There's a free software windows virus scanner.
<ForgeAus> unless your a business...
<esc_ape> stdin: avast! is also another free A/V
<stdin> ForgeAus: you insane, I'm not having a XP install with no AV, plus I only payed it a month or 2 ago, I'll wait untill it runs out :P
<mardi> adaptr: still here?
<ForgeAus> yeah avast is ok
<manchicken> stdin: http://www.clamwin.com/
<ForgeAus> stdin DO HAVE AV just not NORTON
<K-Ryan> intelikey: my video card is an Ati Radeon 9800
<ForgeAus> norton is evil
<intelikey> N6REJ sudo apt-get install j2sdk1.4 j2re1.4
<K-Ryan> 128MB
* Dr_willis thinks we need more YELLING about windows products
<ForgeAus> will probably end up messing up your OS anyway eventually
<K-Ryan> Avast is what I used, did the trick
<stdin> I don't trust free AV, mostly because I haven't looked in to it. I on;y touch the win box to fix it
<ForgeAus> its got too many hooks into the system
<N6REJ> intelikey: don't use the sun binary?
<K-Ryan> stdin Avast is good for free AV
<manchicken> K-Ryan: xgl actually works pretty well on nvidia, it kinda sucks on ATI though.
<K-Ryan> not spyrware ridden or anything
<Dr_willis> been using AVG free version for year+ works fine for me.
<K-Ryan> *spyware
<ForgeAus> um AVG free finds more that NORTON does anyway!
<manchicken> stdin: Check the one I showed you.
<intelikey> K-Ryan was just asking.   1.8ghz should imo handle any graphics you want to run  but what do i know...
<ForgeAus> yeah Avast! I recommend too its AV + Spyware in one
<jarn> manchicken: Build command 'cd amarok-1.4.3 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed. E: Child process failed
<ForgeAus> but I'd prefer supplimenting it with either spybot/AVGfree and/or adaware Personal Edition
<intelikey> N6REJ those are both in the repos.
<stdin> manchicken: by the time norton subscription is up, I plan to have kubuntu on it anyway :P
<ForgeAus> I don't Trust Avast! alone
<K-Ryan> intelikey: I wasn't saying "What's wrong with you!?" I was saying, "Shouldn't this be adequet?"
<N6REJ> intelikey: ok.
<ForgeAus> plus it finds false positives on my system (which I guess is a good thing)
<K-Ryan> Why not ForgeAus?
<jarn> manchicken: I needed to install cdbs. Am doing so now.
<K-Ryan> It detects anything you may not want, not just virii
<swapan> any HAL/DBUS guru here ? have a question about proper .fdi file setup for a USB MTP device
<manchicken> jarn: Right.  Install build-essential, too.
<K-Ryan> It detected some prank programs that I used =)
<manchicken> stdin: Good ^_^
<manchicken> stdin: Then you won't need to worry about virus scanners at all ^_^
<ForgeAus> grrr brb
<jarn> manchicken: Have it. I've compiled things from source before. Specifically, wine.
<manchicken> cool
<stdin> manchicken: it's only there so my dad can play some online poker thing, which I'll try and get running in wine (when I can be bothered) or vlware as a last resort, don't care if the install in vmware has a virus on it. I'll just reinstall it :)
<ForgeAus> trying AGAIN!
<ForgeAus> hehe vmware makes an AWESOME sandbox
<ForgeAus> for anything
<K-Ryan> vmware?
<intelikey> K-Ryan yeah and i was only answering that the whole box should be adaquet   the drivers for ati i suspect was your problem    but being ignorant in that field i'll hush there.
<ForgeAus> I want to get a MacOSX running under it sometime
<ForgeAus> 10Gig tho
<manchicken> stdin: What does that stuff work under?  Flash?
<stdin> K-Ryan: heh, you don't know about vmware??
<N6REJ> intelikey: "grant the stop thread runtime permissions"?
<K-Ryan> stdin: nope
<Dr_willis> vmware is a lot of fun.
<ForgeAus> I agree
<ForgeAus> especialyl for OS enthusiasts
<intelikey> N6REJ yes
<Dr_willis> I use it to test live cds a lot. befor burning the isos
<ForgeAus> like I've turned into recently
<K-Ryan> intelikey: fglrx probably does have something to do with it but I still think my 1.8Ghz would of struggled
<stdin> manchicken: no, it's a app you download, if it was just flash or java it wouldn't be much of a problem
<intelikey> could be.
<manchicken> stdin: Wine works.
<ForgeAus> I want to get Feisty when its out of alpha/beta status because my kubuntu seems to be slightly damaged
<ForgeAus> (it works for the most part tho)
<stdin> K-Ryan: it lets you run another OS in linux (or windows)
<N6REJ> intelikey: its doing its thing
<ForgeAus> whats the green circle in the system tray?
<K-Ryan> stdin wouldnt that require a really good computer though?
<stdin> manchicken: last time I tried it, it didn't work in wine. But I haven't tried in ages
<ForgeAus> when it tries to load that I get a guidance error
<intelikey> N6REJ your welcome.
<K-Ryan> ForgeAus: "No updates needed"
<stdin> K-Ryan: no, no really
<intelikey> later guys
<K-Ryan> Bye intelikey
<N6REJ> intelikey: thats it? no update-alternative or nothing?
<ForgeAus> K-Ryan?
<K-Ryan> stdin: Oh, well, okay. =)
<stdin> K-Ryan: it shares the CPU, and you can decide how much ram it uses :)
<K-Ryan> ForgeAus: the green circle in the system tray thing
<ForgeAus> oh thats what the green circle means I get it!
<ForgeAus> hmm so thats Adept's updater?
<K-Ryan> ForgeAus: ;)
<K-Ryan> Otherwise it will show a warning sign kind of thing
<esc_ape> I always sudo apt-get remove adept-updater
<stdin> esc_ape: why ?
<N6REJ> oh, nuts... no jvm now :(
<esc_ape> actually, I always remove adept - I prefer not to have apps do things automatically
<ForgeAus> for qtparted do you use sudo or kdesu?
<esc_ape> I like my kde pretty minimal
<Dr_willis> kdesu for apps that have a X interface
<stdin> esc_ape: I don't have adept do anything automatically, you just close the notifier, and it won't open again
<ForgeAus> hehe I'm a maximalist
<jarn> manchicken: I think something went wrong. 'dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source'
<N6REJ> stdin: how do I get the jvm now?
<stdin> esc_ape: I actually use the synaptic one, it shows the changelogs :)
<stdin> N6REJ: which one (version) ?
<esc_ape> stdin : yeah I pretty much only use apt-get
<esc_ape> that's all I need
<manchicken> jarn: I'll email you my amarok.install file.  Make a backup copy of yours.
* stdin used aptitude :)
<N6REJ> stdin: I got 1.4.2 installed ( blackdown ) and now java -version shows it properly, but /etc/jvm only has /usr in it.
<jarn> manchicken: Maybe I should just try something else. O.o
<esc_ape> anyone know how to back up kmail?
<stdin> N6REJ: have you tried it yet ?
<ForgeAus> are microsoft still saying the next revolution in computers will be in software?
<N6REJ> stdin: yeah, but I'm goig to try again.
<K-Ryan> Come on guys, isn't there something you can recommend, I'm sitting here watching my konsole be the computer from "Matrix"
<manchicken> jarn: This isn't a very hard thing to do ^_^
<jarn> manchicken: Okay.
<stdin> esc_ape: backup your ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ and ~/.kde/share/config/kmailrc
<manchicken> jarn: It's actually the most beautiful part about free software.
<manchicken> jarn: Freedom #1: The freedom to modify the software to suit your needs.
<N6REJ> stdin: There are 0 alternatives which provide `java_vm'.
<Jucato> hm...
<ForgeAus> um can I run an OS from an extended partition?
<esc_ape> stdin : thanks. I knew that kde/share/apps/kmail had to be backed up...but not kmailrc...thanks
<ForgeAus> (or does it have to be primary?
<manchicken> ForgeAus: Depends on the bootloader.
<manchicken> ForgeAus: IIRC, GRUB can.
* Jucato gives manchicken a hug... a big, strong, squeezing, constricting, suffocating hug
<ForgeAus> um.. I'm prolly going to hav grub overwriting my ntldr
<manchicken> Jucato: Aww, you're so affectionate.
<ForgeAus> so grub is the one I think
<Jucato> manchicken: I have learned to associate "freedom" with "manchicken"
<manchicken> Jucato: The only thing holding me back on this adept change right now is that I don't understand what user experience Riddell is going for.
<manchicken> Jucato: Better "freedom" then "jerk" ^_^
<ForgeAus> I think I'd rather try and use ntldr tho
<ForgeAus> if I can
<mardi> Question: When KDE starts, there are 2 eth0's in the KinfoCenter and it messes with my static IP. When I go into System Services, and RESTART networking twice, it then lists only 1 eth0 in KinfoCenter, and everything is right with my static IP. Anyone know why this is so, or how to fix it? (Please, we're going crazy here!! ;) )
<Jucato> manchicken: oh please please please do the UI change for the Manage Repositories :)
<manchicken> ForgeAus: I'm not familiar with that bootloader.
<K-Ryan> I can see what parts of Earth are lit up! =D
<ForgeAus> NTLDR is XP's bootloader
<esc_ape> mardi : check your /etc/network/interfaces file
<ForgeAus> (also NT's)
<esc_ape> sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<manchicken> Jucato: Riddell wants that to be a change to software-properties in the PyGTK update-manager package.
<mardi> esc_ape: checking now
<manchicken> Jucato: I have no real interest in python right now.
<K-Ryan> Not that it's a big deal, but I't entertaining me for another 30 seconds.
<Jucato> manchicken: ah... ok... something beyond you. I understand :)
<ForgeAus> its pretty generic its just that I don't really know properly how to refer to partitions in it
<manchicken> Jucato: Ooh, low blow.
<ForgeAus> most of that is in the boot.ini
<Jucato> manchicken: I meant, beyond your interests :)
<manchicken> Jucato: When you work with scripting languages for a living, it's nice to get away from them.
<K-Ryan> manchicken: teach me
* Jucato wasn't trying to offend manchicken
<stdin> N6REJ: do you have "j2re1.4" installed ?
<ForgeAus> oh it sez that its moving data! ouch
<N6REJ> stdin: yes
<ForgeAus> this is ok tho, if its just squishing it and doesn't mess anything up
<Jucato> mardi: just in case you still don't get some answer here, you can try alternative means of support, like the forums or the mailing lists
<mardi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2229/
<jarn> manchicken: What is noname and do I need it?
<ForgeAus> (squishing the end free space towards the new end)
<mardi> esc_ape: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2229/
<Jucato> manchicken: don't get mad... please?? :(
<manchicken> K-Ryan: It's pretty easy.  Just jump into something.
<N6REJ> stdin: does the /etc/jvm file need to point to the folder that hase "java_vm"?
<manchicken> Jucato: Not upset.  I was dusting off my ficus tree ^_^
<stdin> N6REJ: it seems to not add an entry to the alternatives list
<K-Ryan> manchicken don't know where to start or what to start with =/
<manchicken> jarn: What now?
<manchicken> jarn: that I sent over email?
<N6REJ> stdin: yeah, and I was specifically told to be sure I did that in the ofbiz instructions
<manchicken> jarn: That's probably my GnuPG signature.  Don't worry about it.
<esc_ape> mardi - sorry, I dont see anything wrong there
<N6REJ> stdin: 1.5 did it automatically
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Do you have any development experience?
<jarn> manchicken: Okay.
<mardi> esc_ape: me neither. :/
<stdin> N6REJ: try addind the dir
<manchicken> jarn: Just copy that amarok.install file over, and then rebuild the package.
<K-Ryan> manchicken: I'm 15 almost 16 with a VERY lot of time on my hands.
<manchicken> jarn: You're on edgy, right?
<stdin> N6REJ: should be something like "/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/"
<K-Ryan> manchicken: But no, I know nothing code wise.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Not too bad.  I started programming when I was 7 ^_^
<jarn> manchicken: Yes.
<K-Ryan> manchicken: Putting the right block in the right slot is not programming.
<N6REJ> stdin: let me check
<K-Ryan> =P
<manchicken> K-Ryan: There are several ways to get into something.  The way I think that really helps learning the most is to just dive into helping someone maintain an existing program.
<stdin> K-Ryan: most 15-16 year olds do something else with there free time :P
<manchicken> K-Ryan: It is that simple sometimes.
<K-Ryan> stdin: my free time issue is not because i'm skipping school or anything
<manchicken> stdin: I didn't.  But that's because I'm the king of geeks.
<K-Ryan> stdin: illness tyvm
<ForgeAus> erm I think I better reset just to check that my win98 is still functional
<ForgeAus> bbl
<N6REJ> stdin: yeah thats the only one listed... weird.
<N6REJ> ok.
<manchicken> I used to skip school to hack.
<manchicken> ^_^
<K-Ryan> pfffffffff
<K-Ryan> Well I mean
<stdin> K-Ryan: learn a language
<stdin> (not french)
<manchicken> Now I just hack whenever I want to ^_^
<stdin> python :)
<K-Ryan> *Skip school, hack school, tell school you are there, continue with whatever else"
<K-Ryan> replace " with *
<jarn> manchicken: Okay, it's compiling.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Find a project you're interested in helping out with.
<manchicken> jarn: Cool.  When it's done it'll make 3 .deb packages.
<jarn> manchicken: Thanks.
<stdin> K-Ryan: join a LoCo team
<manchicken> jarn: You'll want to `sudo dpkg -i` those .debs (in case you didn't know)
<K-Ryan> LoCo?
<jarn> manchicken: ;)
<stdin> K-Ryan: Local Community
<K-Ryan> Oh
<esc_ape> mardi - do you have two ethernet cards?
<manchicken> jarn: No problem.  Just an FYI, keep the .debs around.  adept_notifier wants to overwrite your modified patches because they don't match the expected checksums.
<K-Ryan> Well what language would you recommend?
<esc_ape> maybe you have two separate modules starting up
<manchicken> jarn: i've accidentally overwritten my amarok build several times.
<stdin> K-Ryan: eg: I'm a member of the ubuntu-uk team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam :)
<jarn> manchicken: Okay.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: I like C++ ^_^
<jarn> manchicken: Thanks.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: What's your locale?
<K-Ryan> locale as in location?
<K-Ryan> NY
<jarn> manchicken: Btw, how do I find out which device my MP3 player is when I plug it in? I've been screwing around with another program called "Gnomad2" while amarok is compiling.
<manchicken> jarn: Any time man.  It's all good.  Spread the love and the freedom ^_^
<gecko_> hey all
<HymnToLife> K-Ryan, x86 assembly
<jarn> manchicken: And I think what I need to do is mount my MP3 player, because it keeps telling me no jukebox is found on usb drives.
<K-Ryan> Oh umm, still not sure what you mean.
<manchicken> jarn: In amarok just set up the device as an MTP device.
<manchicken> jarn: It's pretty simple after  that.
<K-Ryan> You mean the 64 bit thing or the other one?
<manchicken> I don't know what gnomad2 does.
<Dr_willis> jarn,  check 'dmesg' output - and see if the device is seen when you plug it in
<mardi> esc_ape: nope, just the one on-board ethernet card. It shows as being the same hardware address too. The thing that fixes it is a restart twice of networking.
<jarn> manchicken: It's made for the kind of MP3 player I have.
<K-Ryan> It's the 32 bit one that's from before the 64 bit stuff
<manchicken> jarn: I have a Creative Zen Vision:M.
<gecko_> I have been out of the linux loop for awhile... can someone help me with some tips to making kubuntu pretty cool looking? any place for themes? or anything for customization?
<K-Ryan> I don't happen to recall its name because it has never phased me.
<manchicken> jarn: Works nicely with amarok.
<jarn> manchicken: Ooo... Fancy.
<K-Ryan> gecko_ try www.kde-look.org
<Dr_willis> !theme
<ubotwo> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gecko_> K-Ryan : thanks
<jarn> manchicken: I have a Creative Zen MicroPhoto. I'm jealous. ;)
<K-Ryan> No problem
<Jucato> !changethemes | gecko_
<ubotwo> gecko_: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<K-Ryan> I love it when my name is said, I hear a "DING!"
<K-Ryan> Like a bell, but not completely
<gecko_> ive had problems with gnome
<manchicken> jarn: I want a Neuros Personal Media Computer.
<gecko_> menus dont show up...and i get an error about daemon tools?
<gecko_> kde works ok tho
<jarn> Dr_willis: It is seen. I think.
<jarn> Dr_willis: Since it lists 4 USB devices.
<K-Ryan> Okay, so manchicken I guess you're recommending C++?
<Dr_willis> jarn,  look in media:/ and  /media/  in konqueror.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Yeah.  Python, Perl, and Ruby aren't bad to learn either.
<K-Ryan> manchicken: Let's stick with 1 thing at a time =)
<esc_ape> whats up with the korganizer reminder daemon?
<stdin> K-Ryan: you may want to try something simpler, like python
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Most of KDE is developed in C++.
<Jucato> C++/Qt/KDE
* stdin is *trying* to learn Python atm 
<manchicken> Yes.
<K-Ryan> manchicken: What would be good for an intermediate user, but is still a useful language?
<manchicken> I don't really care for Python when I could be using C++.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: C++ is good for intermediate.  I was programming C when I was 12.
<jarn> manchicken: It thinks it's a camera. O.o
<jarn> manchicken: Er, meant to say that to Dr_willis
<manchicken> jarn: KDE does think it's a camera.
<jarn> Dr_willis: It thinks it's a camera. O.o
<K-Ryan> manchicken: I get it, you're a better coder than me. Now stop throwing ages into play =)
<Jucato> C++ is good for beginner/intermediate/advanced... I guess it all depends on how you approach/study the language
<manchicken> jarn: MTP is a derivative of PTP, the Camera protocol.
<gecko_> is most ppl here using 6.10?
<N6REJ> stdin: apparently its ok, because opentaps is building itself.
<K-Ryan> gecko_ Probably people here from each version
<manchicken> K-Ryan: No, I'm saying it's simple.  We should try to not be intimidated by programming languages.  Just jump in.
<N6REJ> stdin: tyvm
<manchicken> K-Ryan: If you put time into it, you can learn.
<Dr_willis> jarn,  if its a 'usb' device thats mountable - it dosent matter. its actually a usb 'drive' :)  see if ya can see the files on the device.
<Jucato> K-Ryan: manchicken is just showing us all that he's a wiz :)
<stdin> N6REJ: no problem :)
<K-Ryan> manchicken: there should be tutorials for building a simple program right?
<jarn> Dr_willis: I can... which surprises me, it's an MTP device.
<gecko_> K-Ryan: i checked out that site... do i need to get a theme-manager for hese or does kubuntu usually come with it? i thought it didnt..wasnt sure
<jarn> Dr_willis: Is that normal?
<esc_ape> gecko_ - using edgy, yes
<stdin> gecko_: some are on 6.10, some on 6.06 and I'm on 7.04 :)
<manchicken> K-Ryan: That's why I like the idea of people learning by working with existing programs.
<K-Ryan> gecko_ you just save the theme and import it from system settings>apearance
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Existing programs already have build processes.
<Dr_willis> jarn,  every usb gizmo i have - i can access as a usb drive.. :)  id guess thats common for 90% of them out.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: So you don't have to screw with learning to build.
<gecko_> K-ryan... ok.. ill try that.
<K-Ryan> build processes?
<jarn> Dr_willis: But are any of your devices MTP?
<gecko_> stdin: i was gonna try that out... how is it?
<manchicken> K-Ryan: also, swimming in existing code promotes learning.
<Dr_willis> jarn,  no idea there.. they are old thangs. :)
<Dr_willis> jarn,  i dont even have many any more.. given them all away
<K-Ryan> manchicken: but i need something to go through it with me showing what does what and what affects what
<stdin> gecko_: nothing to radical has changed *yet* but it's looking good
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Existing projects normally have a community support behind them.
<Jucato> gecko_: just check the CustomizeKubuntu wiki that was mentioned earlier for almost all you theming needs
<gecko_> stdin: glitches? bugs? or are they catching them pretty quickly...
<gecko_> jucato: what wiki? lol
<gecko_> *scrolls back to top*
<jarn> manchicken: Does your Vision:M show up in Konqueror?
<Jucato> <ubotwo> gecko_: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<K-Ryan> manchicken: If I found a simple program could you run through it with me?
<stdin> gecko_: of course there are some bugs, but that's why there are testers like me, to find them :)
<manchicken> jarn: As a camera.  But when I try to access it it fails.
<Jucato> gecko_: that one ^^^^^
<K-Ryan> By the way, what would I use to write C++, program wise
<jarn> manchicken: Mine shows up as a camera and I can access it. I am quite confused. I'm looking through all the MP3s I have on it.
<gecko_> gracias amigos
<Jucato> K-Ryan: Kate for simple things
<manchicken> K-Ryan: My development schedule is sporadic, but if you wanted to help out with kubuntu there's a lot of support around it.
<jarn> manchicken: My MicroPhoto.
<Jucato> K-Ryan: KDevelop for big projects
<manchicken> jarn: It's because MTP looks like PTP to HAL.
<Jucato> (nano for even simpler things)
<gecko_> oh... btw... anyone here good with hardware installation..like say a built in web camera to a laptop? lol or is that too advanced?
<manchicken> Jucato: I use emacs ^_^
<K-Ryan> Jucato: What determines project size?
<Jucato> manchicken: bleh
<Dr_willis> jarn,  its just using a camera icon  i am guessing. :)  they are all 'usb drives' :
<Jucato> K-Ryan: one that involves more than 2 or 3 files? :P
<K-Ryan> Mmm, I could build a 1 file code though right?
<jarn> manchicken: So could I put files on it, do you think? If PTP is similar to MTP?
<Jucato> K-Ryan: might wanna try to learn one of those arcane text editors everyone's raving about
<dawn> hi] 
<manchicken> jarn: Close, but not close enough.
<K-Ryan> arcane text editors? o.O
<dawn> my vid settings are not sticking
<stdin> jarn: with my camera, accessing it with the camera:/ kio fails, but I can get to is when I mount it as a drive
<dawn> keeps defaulting to 640x480
<Jucato> K-Ryan: vi(m) and emacs
<K-Ryan> Never heard of em
<manchicken> Jucato: Emacs isn't an arcane text editor.
<jarn> manchicken: Close enough to view the files but not close enough to put new ones on? :P
<manchicken> Jucato: Emacs is one of the most actively developed GNU programs.
<jarn> manchicken: Amarok finished. Which deb do I use?
<manchicken> jarn: Not close enough to view.
<Jucato> manchicken: by arcane, I meant "black magic" stuff :P
<manchicken> jarn: All three.
<jarn> manchicken: I'm viewing my MP3s on my MP3 player right now. In knoqueror.
<manchicken> jarn: Interesting.
<Jucato> K-Ryan: well, now you've heard about them. wars have been fought over those two :)
<stdin> heh, my "MP3 player" plays oggs :D
<K-Ryan> Jucato: Perhaps I'll stick with Kate...
<stdin> I don't even have any mp3 on it
<Jucato> wars have been fought, friendships broken, lives destroyed... in the name of vi and emacs :P
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Kate is okay.
<jarn> manchicken: What do you think would happen if I tried to play something off it? Or tried to put something on it? By dragging it into the folder?
<dawn> where is the vid. setting config. file located?
<manchicken> Jucato: That's just because people insist on using weak editors with no real development going into it anymore (e.g. VI)
<gecko_> K-Ryan: you like Kate for playing MP3's?
<Jucato> !xconfig | dawn
<ubotwo> dawn: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<manchicken> vi*
<gecko_> or browising?
<gecko_> browsing*
<manchicken> jarn: Try
<Jucato> manchicken: not getting into that kind of debate here... :P
<K-Ryan> gecko_ no, for making code =P
<gecko_> lol i was gonna say..i was lost
<gecko_> lol i read mp3's and then yea
<gecko_> lol
<manchicken> Jucato: The lack of development is more of a fact than a debate ^_^
* Jucato wonders where gecko_'s question came from
<K-Ryan> gecko_ no no, I coded an mp3 player into kate
<gecko_> Oh..haha
<K-Ryan> gecko_ just kidding =P
<gecko_> im lost. haha...i may be in college... but im english major... i only do computer stuff through the air force
<Jucato> manchicken: I just called them  arcane because they require a bit more knowledge to use than most text editors... nothing offensive or negative in that sense :)
<manchicken> Jucato: I don't really care what editor people use ^_^
<K-Ryan> gecko_ it was all sarcasm, i cant code(yet anyway), and i dont play mp3's through kate either =P
<manchicken> Jucato: As long as they know how to run the basic programming tools.
<manchicken> Jucato: Debuggers, DBMS', compilers, etc.
<gecko_> lol yea.. i know that.. i didnt think u could..i was lost
<Jucato> manchicken: I use Kate to code!!! er.. what basic programming tools?
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> j/k
<jarn> manchicken: "Writing to camera is not supported"
<K-Ryan> gecko_ I'm sure there is a way
<manchicken> jarn: Didn't think it'd work.
<dawn> ebconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process    hmmm
<gecko_> eh... K-Ryan... idk about that.
<jarn> manchicken: I didn't think it would either since it wasn't supposed to, but I hoped when I could see all my music on it.
<K-Ryan> gecko_ why not?
<dawn> the first command worked not the second
<K-Ryan> Add a tab in the program, set it to use certain codecs, make buttons, assign buttons actions
<K-Ryan> That can be done can't it?
<gecko_> i guess.. i never really thought about it...
<K-Ryan> Then just make it so when the program opens an mp3 it goes to the mp3 section
<gecko_> lol im too used to microsoft... gotta love O.S.
<manchicken> jarn: Got it working?
<jarn> manchicken: About to install the debs.
<manchicken> okies
<dawn> strange, another process has it the config file opne
<dawn> but I do not see it
<Octarion> HI!
<manchicken> hiya
<Octarion> I'm new with Kubuntu :)
<dawn> welcome to kubuntu!
<Octarion> Why can't i apt-get install kpackage ??? :S
<stdin> dawn: is that a "/var/lib/dpkg/lock" error ?
<Octarion> Thaks! :)
<Octarion> let me see
<K-Ryan> Yes, welcome to Kubuntu
<stdin> Octarion: don't know unless you tell us more :)
<K-Ryan> Questions?
<jarn> manchicken: Does the order I install them in matter?
<K-Ryan> Oh, didn't see that...
<dawn> not sure K-ryan
<Octarion> uhm...I'm doing apt-get update too... :S
<manchicken> jarn: Nope.  I just install them all at the same time with an `dpkg -i amarok*.deb`
<Jucato> Octarion: you can't have more than one apt-get process running at the same time
<dawn> i am going to restart and try the commands again
<K-Ryan> Ocatarion you are typing "sudo apt-get install <app name>" right?
<dawn> weird that this system all of a sudden starts to act farked
<jarn> manchicken: Ah.
<Octarion> jucato: ok, thanks! :)
<K-Ryan> manchicken think this is good enough?http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/program_structure.html
<gecko_> * cant find a theme worth downloading :(*
<Octarion> K-Ryan: sudo -i ;)
<K-Ryan> It's what I'm looking through now anyway
<jarn> manchicken: And once I install, can I just run amarok?
<K-Ryan> Just making sure Octarion
<manchicken> jarn: Yeah.  Kill any running instances.
<manchicken> jarn: It should just work like normal.
<stdin> I'm thinking of testing kde 3.5.6, but it may break feisty :P
<stdin> could try on my edgy install tho
<gecko_> lol i gave up looking for a darn theme
<jarn> stdin: If you really want to be fancy, run Feisty and KDE 4.
<manchicken> I'm still on edgy.  I gotta keep that nice stable development environment.
<gecko_> jus cant figure out how i really wanna customize this
<Jucato> stdin: isn't that one of the things to do in feisty? test stuff? you help development that way :)
<gecko_> i thought they made a dock applet for kde.. i had it in fedora core 6...
<jarn> manchicken: How do I get amarok to see it? I plugged it in and nothing happened.
<Jucato> gecko_: kxdocker? ksmoothdock? it certainly isn't default KDE. must be a separate 3rd-party app
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, but if I have a bug, it could be due to 3.5.6
<stdin> "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-test/ edgy main"  for anyone on edgy wanting to try kde 3.5.6 :)
<Jucato> stdin: which will be the default KDE that feisty will ship with
<manchicken> jarn: You gotta go into Configure Amarok, and then go to the Media Devices group.
<manchicken> Then just add an MTP device.
<Jucato> stdin: which means, 3.5.6 will be in the main repos (not kubuntu.org) soonish
<manchicken> It should be in the drop-down when you click "Add Device"
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, but if I install 3.5.6 and I have a bug, it could be due to that version and so the report would be useless to the devels atm
<Jucato> stdin: actually, no. they would definitely need those, for Kubuntu at least
<Octarion> Why the IRC goes well but my Web conection doesn't works? Anyone can help me?
<stdin> Jucato: I'll install it on edgy, and test there, but not in feisty until it's in ubuntu main
<Jucato> stdin: KDE-specific feisty/3.5.6 problems are useful in #kubuntu-devel
<jarn> manchicken: Okay, I added 'Creative Nomad Jukebox Media Device'.
<jarn> manchicken: How do I put music on it?
<Jucato> stdin: Riddell was actually looking for 3.5.6 feisty testers yesterday, iirc
<K-Ryan> manchicken: this tutorial im looking at, it has an example and in it, it says "a = a + 1"
<K-Ryan> wouldn't that conflict?
<manchicken> You say "transfer to device" on the music, and then go to the media device tab, say connect, and then transfer.
<stdin> Jucato: tho, I suppose there's nothing stopping me from installing another kubuntu feisty and 3.5.6 on that :P
<jarn> manchicken: "Could not connect to Nomad Device"
<stdin> K-Ryan: no, you can do that with variables :)
<dawn> thx for the help earlier
<manchicken> jarn: You might want to just select "MTP Device" not nomad device.
<Jucato> stdin: your choice. I just think it's just better to squash bugs before they get to main, while they're still in kubuntu.org. since Riddell has full power in the latter
<K-Ryan> stdin: but that completely defies the rules of math!
<dawn> I think some how the nvidia drives gat messed up
<K-Ryan> a must = a
<dawn> I am going to uninstall those
<Octarion> K-Ryan: what are you taling about?
<K-Ryan> C++ Octarion
<manchicken> K-Ryan: That's an assignment operator.
<Octarion> dawn: What happens whit nvidia drivers?
<jarn> manchicken: I don't have that option.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: == is comparrison.  = is assignment.
<Octarion> K-Ryan: what's the question? ;)
<dawn> and restart, then reconfigure X
<dawn> I should be able to use 1024x768
<stdin> Jucato: I'll do it in a vm first, so I can see if a bug is kde or ubuntu specific :)
<manchicken> jarn: Ah.  Install libmtp-dev and then rebuild and reinstall the debs.
<manchicken> jarn: Sorry, I forgot to mention that.
<K-Ryan> manchicken: if you assign "a" to be "a + 1"....
<dawn> octarion: I had this box setup with 1024x768
<Octarion> dawn: Have you tried nvidia-* ?
<jarn> manchicken: That was already installed when I made the debs.
<K-Ryan> Let's say A is 2, so that makes it 2 + 1 = a
<manchicken> jarn: libmtp-dev?  Not just libmtp2?
<dawn> and somehow it got messed up
<Jucato> stdin: if it's caused by a kde package/binary/file/lib, it's KDE/Kubuntu. simple as that :)
<matthew0507> hi, what usually cause the "application X crashed and cause singal 6 (SIGABRT)? happening to me when i try to use Kiso and Knight
<jarn> manchicken: Oh, nevermind.
<dawn> nvidia-*
<dawn> ??
<jarn> manchicken: Thanks. :D
<manchicken> K-Ryan: It's not an equation.  It's changing the value.
<stdin> K-Ryan: you give "a" a value, then say add 1 to it and make that value = "a"
<Octarion> dawn: let me see... i will look it up
<K-Ryan> stdin: but wouldnt it just keep repeating?
<jarn> manchicken: To rebuild the debs, do I do the same thing I did before? apt-get source amarok --compile?
<manchicken> K-Ryan: No, it's just one line of executable code.
<manchicken> jarn: Yup.
<manchicken> jarn: It'll detect the new libraries and recompile MTP device support.
<K-Ryan> ill deal with it, but i wont like it
<dawn> heh
<Octarion> dawn: the package is nvidia-settings
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Programming is different than math class ^_^
<jarn> manchicken: Ah. Thanks.
<stdin> K-Ryan: no, because once you give "a" a value the code sees "a" as the valuse you give it, not the variable, confusing I know :P
<dawn> hmmm nvia settings are already installed through automatix
<K-Ryan> yes, quite confusing indeed
<K-Ryan> Except I get it
<K-Ryan> I just don't like it
<dawn> maybe I should be using new drivers?
<manchicken> K-Ryan: You're giving the computer instructions.  You're saying "a already has a value, now we want you to add 1 to it."
<Jucato> not really confusing once you understand programming != algebra
<K-Ryan> Yeah, but I still don't like it =)
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Programming is nothing but you giving the computer orders.
* Jucato encourages manchicken and stdin to further K-Ryan's knowledge of programming.......... in -offtopic :)
<Octarion> dawn: then you may haver nvidia-xconfig
<dawn> it least k-ryan is being honest
<K-Ryan> Jucato I'm just asking questions here and there
<Jucato> it's a great place for tutorials :)
<manchicken> Jucato: Stick in the mud ;)
<K-Ryan> That was my first question actually...
<mena> Hi friends
<K-Ryan> Jucato: I'm reading a tutorial, just needed that a = a +1 thing cleared up
<stdin> K-Ryan: you can do it in bash like "a=1" then "a="$(($a+1))" then "echo $a"
<esc_ape> hi mena
<Octarion> K-Ryan: you remember me some student I teached... try Coq languaje (MATH!!!) and you will get mad
<mena> How Can i make my partitions appear by thier name that i had already give to it
<mena> hi esc_ape
<Jucato> K-Ryan: that particular line really flies in the face of algebra... but perfectly normal in any programming language
<stdin> Jucato: heh, yeah, sorry :)
<Octarion> mena: Where do you whant them?
* Jucato waits for K-Ryan to get to a += 1
<manchicken> K-Ryan: What you're expecting = to mean, you use == for in many programming languages.
<manchicken> Jucato: heh
<mena> octarion. mean
<K-Ryan> a +=1!?!?!
<mena> octarion, the mount point
<manchicken> Or ++a
* Jucato has a big grin
<K-Ryan> What the hell does that mean!
* K-Ryan laughs
<mena> octarion, or else
<Jucato> K-Ryan: it means a = a + 1
<Octarion> mena: Do you know what is /etc/fstab ? (I ask to explain :)
* genii thinks about tertiary hard drive controllers
<mena> octarion, yes
<manchicken> Or polish notation: (setq (a (+ a 1)))
<mena> octarion, yes, i know it
<K-Ryan> a +=1    = syntax error, ok?
* K-Ryan grins
<Octarion> mena: cat fstab has one line (maybe) per mount point (more or less :\)
<Jucato> K-Ryan: only works in C and C++
<Jucato> it's one of the particular (nice?) C shorthands
<MobsterLobster> how stable is feisty conidered now?
<mena> octarion, okay
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: not very
<Octarion> mena: you have to write information that will be use withn mount
<manchicken> Jucato: Naw, that works in Perl, Ruby, Python, Java, JavaScript, and many other languages as well.
<Jucato> still alpha bordering on beta
<manchicken> Jucato: Oh, and C#
<stdin> MobsterLobster: not at all, it's still in alphha
<Jucato> manchicken: oh I sit corrected :)
<Octarion> mena: you must create a directory for each mount point
<manchicken> It's a rather common notation.
<mena> octarion, yes
<Octarion> mena: I have /windows/d and /windows/c
<manchicken> I actually think that "a += 1" is easier to read than "a = a + 1"
<Jucato> not in BASIC and Pascal :P
<MobsterLobster> lol im using it and havent had any mjor problems
<Octarion> mena: in the filesystem
<manchicken> No.  In BASIC you say "let a = a + 1
<jarn> BASIC doesn't support anthing short.
<manchicken> "
<mena> octarion, ok now what to do
<Octarion> mena: ok? (I will continue :)
<mena> octarion, ok
<stdin> MobsterLobster: I'm using it too, but it's still alpha, it won't even be a beta until March 22nd :)
<Octarion> mena: you edit /etc/fstab and
<mena> octarion, i had done this /media/hda6 to /media/work
<genii> Then again BASIC is an interpreted language whereas C et al are compiled
<mena> octarion, the right is /work/hda6
<MobsterLobster> ok but i thnk its fine to use as long as its not on ur main system stdin
<Octarion> mena: can you put me the fstab line, please? :)
<K-Ryan> Can someone just write up a small C++ script and comment what is what for me
<posingaspopular> ROOM: how do you direct connect on GAIM?
<mena> octarion, Okay no prob but i udo my changes okay
<K-Ryan> I can't learn from this page by page tutorial...
<mena> !pastbien
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mena> pastebin
<K-Ryan> posingaspopular you can't
<mena> !pastebin
<manchicken> K-Ryan: I told you, find a codebase to work in, and use a reference to learn.
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<K-Ryan> manchicken not even something that just adds numbers?
<stdin> MobsterLobster: I have edgy on another partition, just in case, but I haven't needed it yet :)
<ForgeAus> erm I was wrong
<Jucato> K-Ryan: or start with something not so big if you're new programming
<ForgeAus> the size was misreported!
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> now my 98 doesn't work nor does my XP
<ForgeAus> lol
<K-Ryan> I don't want some giant script to look at
<Octarion> mena:ok ,ok... in the first column you have to put the device route: for example, /dev/hda
<Rageagainstthis> what is the command to stop a program in kconsole.  In gnome it is ctrl+c what is it in kconsole?
<genii> OK, my current headache: usb drive and usb key both want to be sda unless I put both in every time. Any way to specify usb port X mass storage device is always sdb  or similar?
<manchicken> K-Ryan: I'll put something on there for you.
<K-Ryan> Up on where?
<Octarion> mena: see that devices (hard disks) are in /dev/...
<Jucato> Rageagainstthis: same
<mena> octarion, ok sorry if i undertsand wrong about the fstab line in any way i am with you
<MobsterLobster> stdin  i have a testing linux computer and my main is XP coz im too attched to windows games
<manchicken> K-Ryan: I'll give you a link..
<K-Ryan> okey
<stdin> K-Ryan: if you want a simple language to learn, learn bash :)
<Octarion> mena: em? :S I don't understand you :P
<stdin> MobsterLobster: that's what wine and vmware are for :P
<K-Ryan> stdin I want to learn something that will be useful, just getting something to learn from, that's the tricky part
<Jucato> stdin: bash? simple?
<genii> K-Ryan stdin is right. shell scripting is very powerful and a good thing to learn to understand how other languages are structured
<Jucato> K-Ryan: bash is useful... whether it's simple or not, I leave that to your judgment
<K-Ryan> Too late, C++ it is =)
<stdin> Jucato: yeah, all the commands are manualled and there are great guides too
<dawn> ok....
<MobsterLobster> wine yes but i cant be bothered setting it up and vmware on my laptop is too hard it barely copes running  guild wars
<genii> Learn C first, then go to C+/C++
<K-Ryan> I don't need konsole mocking me more
<MobsterLobster> stdin ^^
<Jucato> genii: not necessarily
<mena> octarion, /dev/hda6 ......okay i will tell you ...i rename my partitions by the tune2fs throught the terminla then in the /media dirctory the appear as (hda5 hda6 etc
<K-Ryan> i spelt kernel with an a on accident and it said "what kernal?"
<Jucato> genii: it all depends on how C++ is introduced.
<stdin> K-Ryan: shell scripting is a good base to build on. and you gain an understanding of other language structure too
<Cuddles_in_KY> morning all.
<genii> Jucato Well, I say to learn C first because you can always write a program in that if the compiler or platform doesn't do classes
<Octarion> mena: Do /media/hda5 /media/hda6, etc... workd well? I mean. You see the archives below?
<Cuddles_in_KY> question.
<K-Ryan> stdin: C++ =)
<manchicken> K-Ryan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2233/
<esc_ape> whats up Cuddles_in_KY
<manchicken> K-Ryan: That little program will implement a fibonacci sequence.
<Cuddles_in_KY> trying to configure networking on a laptop, but i need ndiswrapper to load the wireless card's drivers.
<mena> octarion, yes
<MobsterLobster> bye all im off to the beach
<K-Ryan> fibo-what?
<mena> octarion, but thier name is not as i would
<denise> hi i need some help
<Cuddles_in_KY> but when i type ndiswrapper -i, it says ''ndiswrapper: command not found"
<Hhhhh> K-Ryan, sorry, I just joined. Are you considering languages for a specific project?
<Cuddles_in_KY> any way to fix that/
<Octarion> mena: And you whant to have something like /media/myphotos am I right?
<manchicken> K-Ryan: 1 1 2 3 5 8...
<mena> octarion, yes the partition name
<esc_ape> Cuddles do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<genii> K-Ryan fibbonaci seq:  1,1,2,3,5,8,13   and so onn. Each number is added to the previous one to get the next, and so on
<K-Ryan> Hhhh trying to learn C++
<dawn> i removed the nvidia drivers within automatix, then I restarted X. Went into konsole and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh, then set the highest vid. setting to 1024x768, closed out and restarted X, logged in under kde session and it would just loop back to the login screeen
<Octarion> mena: you have to edit /etc/fstab
<K-Ryan> Okay I get it kind of
<dawn> is there another nvidia driver package that works?
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, apparently i have the ndiswrapper module installed, but not the utility. how can i install it without networking?
<Octarion> mena: man information in 'man fstab' but I will esplain you :)
<denise> my brother put in a new sound card it works but i cant get any sound out of my head set and when i plug my head set in my computer will not start up it frezzes
<mena> octarion, okay as i tell you befor like /mdia/hda6 to /media/work
<manchicken> ack, that won't work
<K-Ryan> manchicken how should I save the code and how do i run it?
<esc_ape> Cuddles : one sec
<K-Ryan> And thanks for what you're doing, you could of easily said "forget it"
<mena> octarion, okay i will see it
<Octarion> mena: The fstab has several files, each one
<K-Ryan> ....not that I would of accepted that =P
<Octarion> mena: wait! :)
<denise> can anyone help
<Hhhhh> K-Ryan, about the idea of learning C before learning C++, I don't know. No offense, genii, but I don't think learning much C before digging in C++ helps much
<Octarion> mena: each one maps a device (partition in this case) to a directory ok?
<Hhhhh> of course there are a few things that are shared between the two languages, but they can be just as easily learned in C++ without
<K-Ryan> Hhhhh, I'm trying to jump in
<jarn> How do I find out the device area (I don
<Hhhhh> K-Ryan, I can recommend a very good book
<esc_ape> Cuddles : are you on dapper or edgy?
<mena> octarion, ok with you
<K-Ryan> Book as in buy?
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, edgy
<jarn> How do I find out the device area (I don't know the word for it, /dev/sda1, /dev/sde1, etc) from media:/ ?
<Hhhhh> K-Ryan, what background do you have? Have you done programming in something else before?
<K-Ryan> I'm not that far in yet.
<Hhhhh> yea, book as in buy
<Jucato> I'm lagging... :(
<K-Ryan> Hhhh, absolutely
<Hhhhh> if you want to
<genii> Anyone know how to specify a certain usb port mass storage to always be a certain drive letter os something similar? I have 1 usb drive and 1 usb key, different partition types and fs, I always have to insert them in a particular order, it's a PITA
<K-Ryan> ...nothing
<Octarion> mena: ok, each file is made of several columns with information to make that mapping all right?
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, but if i need to wipe and reinstall with dapper, that's fine
<esc_ape> Cuddles : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<K-Ryan> I'm not dedicated enough to get a book for this
<jarn> Or from anywhere?
<manchicken> K-Ryan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2234/ Try that
<Hhhhh> K-Ryan, sorry if you don't mind me asking, I joined in the middle of the conversation. Why do you wanna learn C++?
<mena> octarion, ok
<esc_ape> no need to reinstall - basically, download the correct .debs, burn to disc...and install on the other computer
<K-Ryan> I want to pick up some kind of coding
<Hhhhh> K-Ryan, what for?
<genii> K-Ryan To learn about programming generally a good site to visit is the Dr.Dobbs
<esc_ape> Cuddles - you'll need the utils package
<K-Ryan> manchicken how should I save it so I can run it?
<Hhhhh> K-Ryan, just asking, C++ is my language of choice, but I think it really depends on the kinds of things you want to do
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, thanks, i'm reading now
<denise> my sound card works but i cant get my head set to work can anyone help
<K-Ryan> So I can observe changes and the like
<Octarion> mena: the fist column is de device (the partition file), for example /dev/hda1 (its a *coincidence* your /media/hda5)
<manchicken> K-Ryan: You could click the "download as text" link.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: I haven't tested it yet ^_^
<Octarion> mena: the second column is where do you whant to map that partition, for example /media/myphotos
<Hhhhh> K-Ryan, any sorts of programs you wanna make, or some reason you want to learn coding for?
<K-Ryan> Hhhhh it interests me
<denise> and when i plug in my head set and start up my computer it frezzes just after i put in my pass word
<K-Ryan> and I have too much time on my hands right now
<Octarion> mena: the third column is the type of the partition: ext3, ntfs, vfat, ...
<K-Ryan> manchicken I downloaded as text, what extension should i save it as and how do i run it?
<dawn> ok I am going to look on adept for nvidia drivers
<mena> octarion, ok
<Hhhhh> K-Ryan, just be advised, C++ is not an easy language to pick up. It's very versatile, but there are areas of software development where other languages are prefered
<Octarion> dawn: go to www.nvidia.com
<K-Ryan> !nvidia | dawn
<ubotwo> dawn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jarn> manchicken: Okay, I closed Amarok, installed the new packages, and it still doesn't list MTP Device.
<dawn> thanks guys
<Octarion> mena: the fourth is a comma separated list of flags
<K-Ryan> No problem dawn
<mena> ok
<genii> K-Ryan If you are downloading some C source code you want to save it with extension .c or for C+/C++ .cpp
<dawn> nvidia-gls is installed btw
<dawn> oppps
<ForgeAus> argh 256mb swap!
<dawn> nvidia-glx
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure I made it that big!
<K-Ryan> ah, nice and colorful now
<K-Ryan> but what do I do to run it?
<Hhhhh> K-Ryan, http://www.amazon.com/Object-Oriented-Programming-C%2B%2B-Robert-Lafore/dp/0672323087/sr=8-1/qid=1169270937/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/002-4406128-6183245?ie=UTF8&s=books
<Octarion> mena: the flags depends on the type of partition. For my vfat I have the flags: defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<Hhhhh> Object Oriented Programming in C++ 4th edition by Robert Lafore
<mena> octarion, okay
<Hhhhh> very nice, very intuitive for people without previous programming experience
<genii> Hhhhh Yes that is a very good book
<Octarion> mena: I forgot to say that the columns are separated by Tabs ok?
<Hhhhh> :)
<K-Ryan> Hhhhh I'll keep it in mind but I'm not dedicated enough yet.
<Octarion> Hhhhh: I prefer "Thinking in C++" it's free to download in the author page
<mena> octarion, yes i see it i opened the fstab
<Hhhhh> oh, I didn't know it was free download
<Hhhhh> nice
<Jucato> Thinking in C++ is a bit... deep
<K-Ryan> Ocatarion do you speak Spanish?
<Hhhhh> I speak Spanish
<K-Ryan> Or do you just like the upside down question mark?
<Octarion> mena: next two colums put 0 and 1 (0 in the fifth an 1 in the sixth) ok? ;)
<manchicken> K-Ryan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2237/
<genii> Probably his codepage
<Octarion> K-Ryan, Hhhhh, yes, Spanish why?
<K-Ryan> Because you keep using the upsidedown question mark
<Octarion> ops
<Hhhhh> hehe
<Hhhhh> Octarion, where are you from?
<Octarion> Hhhh: La Corua
<Hhhhh> gallego
<Octarion> Hhhhh: and you?
<Hhhhh> I'm from Chile
<Octarion> Hhhhh: Spanish-Japanesse
<Hhhhh> I have family from MAdrid
<matthew0507> anyone know how to use gisomount to mount iso images?
<Octarion> Hhhhh: but my Mothes if from Castilla
<Jucato> manchicken: kinda cryptic :P
<dawn> ok i have a integrated vid card and lspci command doesnt tell me anything
<K-Ryan> manchicken where do I enter the G++.....
<mena> octarion, ok
<Jucato> K-Ryan: go to the directory where the .cpp file is located
<genii> matthew0507 Whats wrong with loop-mounting the images?
<K-Ryan> desktop
<K-Ryan> already there =)
<Jucato> K-Ryan: make sure you have the "build-essential" package installed
<Jucato> K-Ryan: I suggest putting it somewhere other than ~/Desktop :P
<dawn> on the nvidia website
<dawn> the have linux display drivers
<manchicken> K-Ryan: On the commandline.
<K-Ryan> Perhaps /Desktop/Code
<K-Ryan> * /Desktop/Code/
<dawn> but I do not want to d/l just any ol' one
<Jucato> K-Ryan: you really want to see folders on your desktop?
<stdin> stdin@host:~/test$ ./fib
<stdin> 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 55 89 144 233
<Octarion> mena: umount /media/hda5
<stdin> hmm :P
<K-Ryan> Jucato it's just a quick thing
<genii> stdin Heh :) Old Fibbonaci again
* esc_ape is listening to Fantasy by Battles on EP C / B EP [Amarok] 
<Jucato> manchicken: you could have made the fib_step function a bit more... um... newbie-friendly :)
<manchicken> jarn: Getting amarok to work?
* K-Ryan raises his eyebrow at Jucato.
<manchicken> Jucato: It's not terribly unfriendly.
<manchicken> It's kinda quick&dirty
<Jucato> manchicken: formatting and an else :)
<esc_ape> Jucato - I saw your kde-core install blog. thanks for posting that.
* genii thinks about spaghetti code
<Jucato> esc_ape: no problem. hope it helped (a bit)
<mena> octarion,wait but you will un mount the partituon and its alreadu un mounted
<K-Ryan> Jucato if you would like to improve it go right ahead =D
<manchicken> Else isn't necessary if the if condition results in a return.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Jucato> K-Ryan: I'd rather not. manchicken's copyright :P
<esc_ape> jucato : yes helped - now running a sweet kde install
<K-Ryan> Riiiiiiiiight
<mena> octarion,bec i udo the changes that i have made and i didnt restart yet
<mena> undo*
<Octarion> mena:and umount /media/hda6 ... the directories...
<manchicken> Jucato: Public domain.  Feel free ^_^
<Jucato> manchicken: it's not so evident. specially for newbie-level... like me
<genii> ping matthew0507
<genii> bleh
<Octarion> mena: what?
<Jucato> manchicken: at least the indenting of return 1;
<Jucato> anyhow... your student
<manchicken> Jucato: I could have commented it ^_^
<manchicken> Jucato: The return 1 is to keep it from staying on zero ^_^
<K-Ryan> compiled, how do i run it?
<mena> octarion,i made some changes like that /media/hda6 to /media/works but it didnt mounted then i undo them by myself....and i didnt restart yet
<manchicken> K-Ryan: ./fib
<Jucato> manchicken: you could have also put it on a separate line and/or removed the curly braces
<manchicken> Jucato: Yeah.
<Jucato> but like I said, your student :)
<K-Ryan> while in the directory correct?
<Jucato> K-Ryan: yep
<jarn> manchicken: No.
<K-Ryan> It went to 233?
<K-Ryan> But I have to go now
<Jucato>  ./fib <--- run the file "fib" which is in the current directory
<jarn> manchicken: It still doesn't work. I closed amarok and installed the new debs, but it still doesn't show MTP Device.
<K-Ryan> I'll tinker more tomorrow
<genii> K-Ryan the period  .  is for "here" directory
<K-Ryan> G'night
<dawn> would it be safe to reinstall my video drivers in adept?
<manchicken> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2239/
<manchicken> Happy? ;)
<Jucato> too late :P
<genii> LOL
<manchicken> What a dork ;)
<Jucato> lol
<surgy> hello
<Jucato> @lart manchicken
<Jucato> oops.. doesn't work here...
<manchicken> !botsnack
<ubotwo> Yum!
<surgy> i have an xbox controller that i converted to usb, there is a driver for it for windows called xbcd is there another usb xbox controller driver for kubuntu
<Octarion> mena: Dont worry much ;)
<Octarion> mena: you don't need to restart
<Octarion> mena:One you have the fstab configured and the directories created,
<Octarion> mena: you only have to do 'mount /media/myphotos'
<Octarion> mena:and that's all :)
<Octarion> surgy, hi
<genii> I think the bot is a cannibal...I mean, what happened to ubotu?
<manchicken> surgy: Dunno.  You could try.
<surgy> octarion howdy
<mena> octarion, ok
<surgy> machicken been googling
<genii> !ping
<ubotwo> pong
<genii> hah they changed it
<Octarion> surgy: I don't know... I am fighting with my UR54g usb card...
<Octarion> mena : Does I works?
* genii thinks the bot is evolving
<Jucato> genii: ubotu's been acting up.. so the substitute is here
<mena> octarion, mount point /media/work does not exist
<genii> Jucato OK :) Just wondering
<mena> octarion, i renamed it and save the fstab as sudo and then do the command
<matthew0507> !sh
<ubotwo> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<esc_ape> does anyone know how to install this: http://kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=48025&id=1
<genii> !loop
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mena> octarion, i checked the uuid and they are the same
<genii> hmm
<Octarion> Oh, God... 164Mb of upgrade and my connectin is CACAAAAAAAAA!!! ;)
<Octarion> mena: ok, sudo mount /media/myphotos  Does it works?
<Octarion> mena: give me a minute to go to man...
<mena> octarion, ok and i done that
<mena> octarion, same
<esc_ape> nevermind
<surgy> umm
<mena> octarion, same  (sudo mount /media/work)
<surgy> no ideas on an xbox controller huh?
<matthew0507> hi , quick question how do i run file with a .sh extension?
<manchicken> matthew0507: sh something.sh
<genii> eg: sh ./thefile.sh     or    bash /full/path/thefile.sh
<esc_ape> this amarokgaim script works great
<Octarion> mena: yes
<genii> Some ppl prefer bash but sh should work usually
<mena> octarion, nothing i was repatting it nothing else
<Octarion> mena: you can delete the uuid information.... I mean, I don't know how to get it, so delete it ;)
<Octarion> mena: em? :S
<mena> octarion, from the fstab
<mena> octarion, it will not ,ount any thing if i do as i think bec i had problems with it befor
<mena> mount*
<Octarion> send me your fstab to octarion@hotmail.com
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> It seems that ssh when used to transfer files (scp, sftp, rsync over ssh) interprets the names of the files as lanit-1 (or 15) destroying my UTF-8 characters. Is there anything I can do to get ssh to handle the UTF-8 characters properly ?
<mena> octarion, In any way the big problem here is that the names of partitions doesnt appear the partition and every thing is right but its name not as i wont .....i  am talking when i open the storage media in kubuntu
<Octarion> mena, I think that I know what are you whanting to say... If I could see your fstab I could explain well
<mena> octarion, okay wait a seconed i wil give is in pastbin
<mena> octarion, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2241/
<esc_ape> how do you do paste bin by the way?
<genii> !pastebin | esc_ape
<ubotwo> esc_ape: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> esc_ape: go to the site, enter text, post it, give the URL
<Jucato> esc_ape: just paste the text, select what type of text it is, then click paste. then give the URL out
<esc_ape> thanks - good to know
<Jucato> stdin said it more poetically
<stdin> heh, I have a tendency to do that :P
<xiO__> anyone know if the devs are working on a way to fix the acpi issue that prevents sound from working?
* genii thinks: He's a poet and he knows it...his feet are Longfellows
<genii> stdin ;)
<Jucato> xiO__: if there's a bug report about it, most likely yes. but if they don't know about it, they won't be able to fix it
* stdin makes a rhyme, every time :)
<xiO__> I feel confident there's a bug report but I'm unsure of whether or not it's a high priority
<Jucato> xiO__: you can check the bug report if it has been marked as such
<genii> Is there a way to specify which external storage gets what drive letter? eg: This drive is always sdb and so on
<Pekke> how can i start application called amaya?
<xiO__> I've been soundless 2+ years and I'd love to hear things again :P
<Jucato> xiO__: you can also add your comment so that it would be bumped
<Jucato> genii: drive letter?
<esc_ape> Pekke : maybe alt-f2 and type amaya
<xiO__> ok, thanks Jucato
<genii> Jucato Well I have 2 usb storage. One is ext3 one is vfat. I hate having to always put them in a certain plugin order (if I even have both handy atm)
<genii> Jucato I want to specify that vfat drive is always sdb for instance
<Jucato> aaah!  I was thinking of drive letters as in D:\ E:\ etc :P
<Octarion> mena: done
<mena> octarion, so
<Pekke> esc_ape, noup
<Octarion> mena: read it :)
<mena> o
<mena> k
<Pekke> adept shows that i have downloaded it and i have reboot, but i can't start it from anywhere. it's not in any of the menus
<dawn> ok making progress here
<dawn> i reinstalled the nvidia driver via automatix
<dawn> how does one make changes via the gui
<dawn> and expect them to stick
<genii> Pekke Try to run it from a konsole then
<esc_ape> Pekke what is the output of locate amaya
<esc_ape> I mean..
<esc_ape> the output of whereis amaya
<gecko_> hey all
<newlinuxguy> is anyone awake?
<gecko_> hey....is there a dock for kubuntu
* genii offers newlinuxguy a black coffee
<newlinuxguy> I just made the switch away from Windows!
<gecko_> sweet
<newlinuxguy> yay :)
<gecko_> i kinda did too
<esc_ape> kooldock
<manchicken> ^_^
<gecko_> ive used kubuntu/ubuntu on and off over the years..
<gecko_> i cant find kooldock!Q
<Pekke> usr/lib/amaya/ has the most of the stuff.
* manchicken is out of beer.  OH NO!!
<gecko_> manchicken lol
<newlinuxguy> I'm doing my server now, just a quick suggestion if you guys will
<newlinuxguy> how do you suggest i partition
<newlinuxguy> I have an 80 gig hard drive
<esc_ape> Pekke is anything listed in /usr/bin/ ?
<gecko_> what u mean?
<newlinuxguy> 2 gig for swap
<esc_ape> like /usr/bin/amaya ?
<newlinuxguy> should home be on a different one?
<gecko_> ah..i see what u mean
<genii> newlinuxguy putting /home separate is a good idea, yes
<newlinuxguy> so make 3 partitions
<newlinuxguy> 1 2 gig (512 megs of ram) for swap
<Pekke> only /usr/bin/amaya
<Pekke> is that the file to start?
<newlinuxguy> what's the minimum I need for the root?
<genii> Pekke Yes
<gecko_> newlinuxguy: make 3 partitions    1 swap 1 root  1 home   and are u pretty confident in ur linux skills? or are u going to have any windows partition?
<Pekke> just by opening it?
<esc_ape> :
<ForgeAus> to mess with grub do you have to reboot or can you do it from within kubuntu
<ForgeAus> ?
<newlinuxguy> I'm fairly confident
<genii> newlinuxguy A basic root install is about 2.6 Gb so 4 or so is usually good
<esc_ape> Pekke - run amaya in the terminal
<gecko_> newlinuxguy: ok good :)
<newlinuxguy> I've been around since the days of dos
<stdin> newlinuxguy: we normally say minimum is 10GB for root
<newlinuxguy> okay
<newlinuxguy> great
<gecko_> my root is 60 lol
<newlinuxguy> so 10 for root, 2 for swap, and the rest for /home
<newlinuxguy> I can't wait!  Finally free from the shackles of windows!
<Pekke> when i write amaya in terminal it says: gdk error
<genii> I like multiples of 4 like 4,8,12,16 etc but thats just personal prefs :)
<stdin> newlinuxguy: 2GB for swap may be a but much, unless you want to use the resume function
<esc_ape> gdk or gtk?
<newlinuxguy> unfortunately I must have an imperfect cd because it has various errors
<Pekke> gdk
<newlinuxguy> I presume resume function is basically the equivalent of hibernate
<gecko_> so whoever recommend kooldock... where can i find this?
<gecko_> i just installed kubuntu....
<Pekke> :Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<stdin> newlinuxguy: yeah, it saves everything in the RAM to the swap partition, so you only need swap to be about the size of the RAM you have
<genii> newlinuxguy Yeah same idea
<newlinuxguy> great
<esc_ape> gecko_ kooldock is in the repos
<newlinuxguy> I don't know why I haven't done this sooner
<newlinuxguy> ubuntu really doesn't like my dell
<newlinuxguy> for some reason
<gecko_> hmm... ok... so what program do i open.. lol im still gettin used to linux
<stdin> newlinuxguy: if you don't want to use that, then a 1GB swap is plenty
<newlinuxguy> I'm sure I'll be able to work it out
<dawn> newlinuxguy: whic model dell do you have?
<newlinuxguy> e1705
<dawn> I have a Dimension C521
<genii> newlinuxguy I had a pain installing to a bunch of old Dell Optiplex
<esc_ape> gecko_ open up konsole
<dawn> ahh
<esc_ape> and type sudo apt-get install kooldock
<newlinuxguy> the x desktop didnt like it
<newlinuxguy> had a fatal error
<dawn> mine took fine
<newlinuxguy> I'm sure if I dig ask around
<dawn> i am just messing with the vid settings
<newlinuxguy> then I'll be able to get it to work
<genii> newlinuxguy If you have the intel 810 video it doesn't like the vesa driver much
<newlinuxguy> do you have integrated graphics dawn?
<dawn> yes
<newlinuxguy> yeah, that's what seems to be the problem with mine
<gecko_> gave me this : Building dependency tree
<gecko_> Reading state information... Done
<gecko_> E: Couldn't find package kooldock
<gecko_> gecko@gecko-laptop:~$
<dawn> i am using 1.0-8776 driver
<dawn> oct 2006 iteration
<dawn> i have mine configured to vesa
<newlinuxguy> so you built your own cd
<dawn> it defaukted to it
<dawn> no
<newlinuxguy> I just d/l the iso and burned
<genii> damn that indicates to me you have GD8776 video
<newlinuxguy> didn't do anything
<dawn> same
<esc_ape> gecko_ you need to enable all the repos...here, one sec
<gecko_> lol i jus opened terminal as u said esc :P
<esc_ape> gecko_ are you running dapper or edgy?
<newlinuxguy> hmm, i wonder why it wouldnt even get into the ubuntu slider on my laptop
<newlinuxguy> I'll work with that after I get my server up and running
<esc_ape> gecko_ see this link: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<newlinuxguy> I canalready see that support is GREAT
<surgy> how do i calibrate a gamepad
<esc_ape> follow those instructions and then do sudo apt-get install kooldock
<gecko_> thanks esc_
<genii> newlinuxguy If you are getting video issues, I'd suggest using the vga mode to get it going then switch to using the i810 driver afterwards. The vesa driver on those Dells doesn't like the onboard
<dawn> I have a GEforce 6150 LE
<echoi> Is there any way to install Helvetica on Kubuntu?
<dawn> how do you do that genii
<devilsadvocate> echoi, the font?
<echoi> yes
<dawn> should I download and install the updated driver from nvidia
<dawn> ?
<devilsadvocate> echoi, is it not in msttcorefonts?
<echoi> i don't think so
<newlinuxguy> okie doke dawn
<genii> dawn Well, it looks like your video is different. You would need to use the nvidia method
<genii> !nvidia
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<echoi> actually it is not
<newlinuxguy> I'll probably wait until my free vista cd comes in
<dawn> heh
<newlinuxguy> before i install on laptop
<Pekke> so what does the gdk error mean?
<echoi> I 've installed msttcorefonts but it's not there
<Octarion> dawn, maybe you will have to put the linux in
<dawn> ok... so that tells me that I could install the new drivers
<dawn> X will not start beyond 800x600
<newlinuxguy> thanks everyone
<Octarion> dawn:  in runlevel 1 (but instalation says 3)
<dawn> hmmmm
<Octarion> dawn: so you will have to change the command line when bootin in grub
<genii> Maybe you have an older monitor that only does svga?
<dawn> yes this is an older model
<Octarion> dawn: and put 'single' as flag... I think :P
<dawn> I think it will be best to wait till I get my new 20"
<Octarion> dawn: Then take the legacy
<dawn> you think...lol
<dawn> legacy driver?
<Octarion> dawn: maybe xD
<dawn> oh, before 1.0-877?
<Octarion> dawn: my 440 GO needs the legacy driver :P
<gecko_> i think i just screwed up my source list lol
<Octarion> dawn: but I use what comes with Kubuntu DVD =)
<echoi> anyone know about installing helvetica font?
<dawn> same.....
<Octarion> dawn: so I hadn't to download it n_n
<dawn> yes, it all worked fine on mine
<dawn> but 800x600 resolution sucks
<genii> gecko_ There is a sample sources.list usually at /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<dawn> i did get 1024x768 to load once before
<matthew0507> !mount
<ubotwo> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<gecko_> lol i know.. but i uh.. jus copied and pasted like it said... and still nothing
<gecko_> i saved..and everything :S
<dawn> edit as root?
<gecko_> i wonder if its cuz i have ubuntu with kde interface? it kinda jus thinks i have uhm... kubuntu?
<gecko_> lol
<dawn> lol
<genii> gecko_ You may need to edit as root and remove comment lines on the repos
<dawn> that sounds like me
<gecko_> yea..thats what i gotta do...
<gecko_> i got it now i think? lol
<dawn> i have xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu/edubuntu/ubuntulite installed on one laptop
<dawn> for show
<dawn> :P
<newlinuxguy> hehe sorry for bothering you guys agian
<genii> xubuntu is nice
<newlinuxguy> but /usr is where /home will go right?
<dawn> i know, I like it for very old machines
<gecko_> i was root..still didnt work
<dawn> oh no gecko
<gecko_> i think i jus f'd it up lol but i try one last thing
<esc_ape> gecko_ did you update?
<stdin> newlinuxguy: no :P
<gecko_> did i update?
<newlinuxguy> there isn't an option for /home in the install
<esc_ape> sudo apt-get update
<gecko_> u mean when i first installed?
<esc_ape> no
<gecko_> yea.. i think so.
<newlinuxguy> yeah there is
<gecko_> i didnt do it that way
<newlinuxguy> I'm just tired
<stdin> newlinuxguy: you can choose manual partitioning
<newlinuxguy> heheh
<genii> newlinuxguy No, they are separate areas. Home directories go into subdirs of /home   user-installed binaries and so on get put in the /user hierarchy
<esc_ape> after you updated your sources.list
<esc_ape> if you do it that way, I guarantee you can install it
<newlinuxguy> don't mind me
<newlinuxguy> im just needing some coffee
<gecko_> lol yea... um its updating it right now.. thats esc
<newlinuxguy> I totally overlooked /home
<gecko_> thanks*
<dawn> I have some pepsi
<genii> the /usr hierarchy rather :)
<dawn> or hot earl gry
<dawn> *grey
<newlinuxguy> pepsi is so much better than coke imho
<dawn> tea is better
<dawn> :P
<esc_ape> RC > *
<newlinuxguy> you have good taste dawn
<gecko_> lol beer is best
<genii> It's all carbonated sugar water LOL
<dawn> lol..
<newlinuxguy> beer bah
<gecko_> ok.. i lied..its not best
<newlinuxguy> that's a quick way to sleep for me
<esc_ape> gecko_ yup. beer > **
<dawn> hmmmm  carbonated earl grey, thats an idea
<gecko_> lol viva tequila
<dawn> lol
<gecko_> jk...
<dawn> if I gorge on blueberry eggo waffles
* esc_ape is listening to 5-45 by Gang Of Four on Entertainment! [Amarok] 
<gecko_> geez..its still updating lol
<newlinuxguy> only if you put sugar, corn syrup, and high fructose corn syrup in the tea
<dawn> I fall right to sleep
<gecko_> i wish i knew more linux...
<newlinuxguy> will it be acceptible in america
<gecko_> lol
<gecko_> command line
<gecko_> btw... this is the ONLY linux distro that works with my wifi out of the box lol
<esc_ape> gecko_ any luck yet?
<gecko_> its updating still
<dawn> i have crashed in front of my computer soo many damn times
<dawn> gecko...updating may take 30 mins - 2 hours
<Octarion> dawn: I had Suse, WindowXP and Win98 ;)
<genii> gecko_ If the default repos in the sample are not local to your area it may take awhile
<gecko_> esc_ape_ are you on here regularly?
<newlinuxguy> last time it locked on 24%
<dawn> i had RH up to ver. 9
<newlinuxguy> let's see if we get further
<newlinuxguy> woo hoo
<esc_ape> dawn - I think he's just updating apt
<dawn> oh ok
<esc_ape> should only take 10 seconds
<dawn> true
<dawn> hmmm yea why is it taking so long
<gecko_> its updating universal packages?
<dawn> are you dialup?
<esc_ape> first time updating, I guess
<gecko_> no.. but im wireless right now and its dling slow
<dawn> ahhhh
<gecko_> 16 KB :(
<esc_ape> ouch
<dawn> your neighbor is downloading as well
<dawn> :P
<genii> gecko_ More likely is that you left the standard names eg: archive.ubuntu.com   which are in New Zealand and not that fast to access from most other places
<gecko_> lol my dad is an internet security guy... has his own buiz... its locked down wifi
<gecko_> ah
<gecko_> i can see lol
<gecko_> yea.. it is archive.ubuntu
<dawn> i dont trust any wifi
<gecko_> oh..its done lol
<gecko_> haha
<gecko_> oops
<dawn> i turn ours off at work when I leave
<gecko_> Fetched 6253kB in 3m42s (28.1kB/s)
<gecko_> Reading package lists... Done
<gecko_> gecko@gecko-laptop:~$
<gecko_> score...now its installing
<dawn> bingo
<gecko_> ok.. so now where is it?
<gecko_> lol
<esc_ape> now, do sudo apt-get install kooldock
<gecko_> did..its done
<Octarion> HELP! :How do i configure grub? I have lost my WindowsXP configuration to boot it!! :S
<gecko_> but where is it? in adept?
<genii> gecko_ If I were you I would instead change the repo names to something close by, then do the update again and so on. Trying to reinstall X for instance from the main archive repo will make you want to tear your hair out
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, i'm abot 3/4 through the link you gave me on using ndiswrapper, and i'm stuck.
<dawn> genii: I am damn near bald
<gecko_> genii_ compeltely lost me haha... im not THAT experienced with linux yet
<genii> dawn Heh :) But you get the idea
<gecko_> im just getting a handle on it..
<dawn> I had a gf named Cuddles...long ago
<dawn> *sigh*
<gecko_> lol date a dog name cuddles? :P jk
<dawn> hey...Diane was hot
<esc_ape> Cuddles_in_KY : what's the problem?
<genii> gecko_ OK... go into the file /etc/sources.list and change everything reading archive.ubuntu.com   for instance to read something more local like  us.ubuntu.com   or uk.ubuntu.com
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, the part i'm stuck at is extracting the windows drivers. downloaded the suggested file, but it's an .exe, so i can't extract it. i have the cd that came with the card, but there's no .inf file. so now what?
<genii> Sorry /etc/apt/sources.list rather
<manchicken> Cuddles_in_KY: linuxant.com has drivers :)
<gecko_> lol its not a big deal except when im here at home in indiana.. i go to school in Dayton Ohio and i download at roughly 1.5 mb/s
<genii> gecko_ You need to edit the file as root btw
<gecko_> i know
<gecko_> i do everything editting in root
<Cuddles_in_KY> manchicken, for a linksys wpc300n wireless card?
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, so how do i proceed?
<genii> manchicken The linuxant drivers are bandwidth limited to 14.4
<gecko_> ok.. i installed it through uh... terminal... and now i cant find kooldock
<ForgeAus> hmmm back later...
<esc_ape> Cuddles_in_KY: where did you dl it from?
<esc_ape> gecko_ is it in the menu?
<gecko_> under what esc_ape?
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, as it says in the list on ndiswrapper's site,     * Driver: BCM40100/bcmwl5 (http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/broadcom/BCM40100.exe)
<gecko_> cuz i didnt see it :S
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, on the original cd that came with the card, i have bcmwl5.sys, but no matching .inf
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, the only .inf there is is called lsbcmnds.inf
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY In the same dir you find bcmwl5.sys there should be an inf file, or the dir just above.
<Octarion> Bye!
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, as i just said, that's the only .inf file. lsbcmnds.inf
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY If you open that file in a text editor does it look like it is for the wireless card?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, it's a 58k file, and according to kate, it's a binary file
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY I mean the lsbcmnds.inf not the exe you downloaded
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, that's what i'm talking about.
<Cuddles_in_KY> the .exe is 75 meg
<gecko_> is there a thing i can type in terminal to uh... run a program?
* genii seventy five megs?!?!?
<Cuddles_in_KY> the lsbcmnds.inf is a binary file on the original cd
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, yes, i know. i freaked too
<genii> If it is actually a real windoze inf file it is plain text
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, yes, i know. i've worked a fair bit in windows.
<esc_ape> gecko_ just type kooldock in the terminal
<gecko_> oh ok... gosh i feel so stupid lol
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Do you have another windoze box to extract it on then pull off the files after?
<esc_ape> but that's not how you'd normally run it
<esc_ape> here...im going to install it & show you
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, maybe, if the daughter is asleep.
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, no such luck. next suggestion?
<esc_ape> gecko_ did you see the notification window..?
<gecko_> it loaded bro...
<gecko_> lol i set a wrong pref. on it tho...gotta figure it out
<gecko_> i want it to hide after so long..but not instantly
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Afterwards in the windows\inf  dir there should be either a file with the device name (like bcmwhatever.if) or a generic inf file like oem1 oem2   or whichever was the last available in that sort of sequence
<surgy> i just made an application launcher for mupen64 how do i change its icon?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, the only files there are bcm43xx64.cat, bcm43xx.cat, bcmwl564.sys, bcmwl5.sys, and lsbcmnds.inf
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, as for the downloaded file, i have no way to extract it.
<gecko_> ok.something happend..and now when i hover at the bottom..it doesnt show? lol
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY I think I would copy the lsbcmnds.inf file to hd, change the extension to txt then try an editor on it again
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, i can open it in kate, i just get the warning about saving a binary file.
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, and it does appear to be mostly text
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY So then perhaps do a check in it for the device name and if it looks alright, it should be the file it wants
<esc_ape> yeah, did you try using that .inf file?
<gecko_> if i cant access a running program..how can i edit its preferences?
<genii> If deus was here he could explain how he got his Broadcom running nice with native linux drivers. Ndiswrapper is so messy etc
<gecko_> is there a way? cuz kooldock is running..but it wont pop up lol
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, should i try using this binary .inf?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, strangely, i find no mention of my card in that file
<esc_ape> maybe you downloaded the wrong one
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Since it's the only inf file to be found it must be that one or nothing (is my thinking)
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, no, this is on the cd that came with the card
<esc_ape> then try it
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, if we're wrong, what's the worst that can happen?
<esc_ape> you can always remove it
<Cuddles_in_KY> trying it
<Cuddles_in_KY> ''installing lsbcmnds''
<Cuddles_in_KY> ''no vendor''
<Cuddles_in_KY> and i'm back at the command prompt
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY I found a link that you may find useful
<esc_ape> have you searched the forums?
<Cuddles_in_KY> esc_ape, several times, and google
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, please tell me
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<gecko_> how do i kill a running process?
<genii> As I remember from before the fwcutter thing is the key to these Broadcoms
<esc_ape> killall <name of process>
<gecko_> lol i jus used kdesysguard
<surgy> i need help setting up my xbox controller
<esc_ape> dont be afraid of the terminal
<gecko_> lol
<gecko_> im terrified
<genii> surgy It should be some standard type usb controller
<esc_ape> it's the matrix
<surgy> genii: it is and the controller is recognized as xpad but it only gives me eight buttons and 2 axis, that leaves out 12 buttons
<genii> surgy You can add button entries to the xorg.conf file under the input device section. Let me look for an example
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, thanks, reading...
<|Daisuke_Ido|> genii: it's hardly a standard usb controller.
<gecko_> any link for main programs to have as a must for media? namely CD/DVD players / MP3 player and um... anything else lol
<|Daisuke_Ido|> which is very upsetting.
<surgy> i forgot where xorg.conf is
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i'm trying to get my 360 pad working
<genii> Daisuke I thought xbox pads are just usb mice with more buttons?
<genii> (the driver anyhow)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> the xbox might be
<surgy> daisuke_ido|: i have an xbox original controller i hacked to be usb
<|Daisuke_Ido|> oh wait
<stdin> surgy: xorg.conf is in /etc/X11 :)
<genii> I didn't know 360 ver :(
<|Daisuke_Ido|> he's talking xbox, not xbox 360 controller :(
<|Daisuke_Ido|> my mistake!
<surgy> yeah my controller picks up like a mouse,
<|Daisuke_Ido|> the 360 controller (official) works.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> (with the xpad driver)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> my pelican 3rd party one however, does not, and it's frustrating me to no end
<|Daisuke_Ido|> i have no clue how to blacklist a usb id, either.
<surgy> why does it say "input device" "wacom"
<surgy> type stylus ?
<genii> surgy There is a (gentoo-centric) example of how to add buttons to input device part of xorg.conf here:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Scrollwheel
<willemvzyl> hey guys
<willemvzyl> can someone help me with a problem i'm having with kubuntu?
<genii> !ask willemvzyl
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<genii> !ask | willemvzyl
<ubotwo> willemvzyl: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<surgy> another question, when i hold down a key ( for example [backspace]  )  why doesnt it keep deleting untilli let go?
<surgy> it only backspaces once and then stops
<genii> surgy Sounds like some xmodmap issue there
<willemvzyl> lol. ok, i just installed kubuntu, and my resolution is set to 1024x768 (the highest it will go), but the icons still look pretty big. is there another way to make the screen items smaller?
<surgy> so i can setup my xbox controller just like a mouse?
<surgy> but then how do i calibrate it? and set which physicle button is which button number?
<surgy> well im seeing it here but there isnt a gui?
<genii> surgy Well if it's seeing it as a wacom or such, then I would look more into devices of that sort first. But if it sees it as a mouse right now I'd just chance adding more buttons to the input device section. But your mileage may vary
<thisguy> Hi all, I've been trying to get help with the forums but it hasn't helped much, so maybe some here can
<stdin> willemvzyl: System Settings  Appearance  Icons  Advanced tab
<surgy> genii: i dont even know what a wacom is
<ForgeAus> hey all
<ForgeAus> um grub installed into the wrong place!
<posingaspopular> surgy: I know a guy who wrote a script for using an xbox controller as a controller for games on kubuntu
<posingaspopular> although it may take a while to find it
<stdin> surgy: wacom is for tablet devices
<posingaspopular> interested?
<genii> surgy wacom is a company used to make drawing tablets. Still some legacy builtin support for them in X windows
<ForgeAus> how do I put it back?
<ForgeAus> erm not back but in the right place?
<ForgeAus> ie sdb1?
<surgy> posinggaspopular yes very
<willemvzyl> thanks, stdin
<surgy> genii: i just wished there was an xbcd for linux :( oh well im here to learn
<thisguy> ok, so I downloaded the Kubuntu 6.10 edgy eft, installed (had to use the text install), but can't get it to load
<posingaspopular> surgy: i have to wait for him to come online, send me a message in a few days or if I see you online, I'll message you
<stdin> ForgeAus: use the windows mbr page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ForgeAus> thanx stdin
<genii> thisguy Does it start loading grub ?
<surgy> posingaspopular: if you find it before you see me hit me up at surgy_377@yahoo.com
<thisguy> Every time it starts I get the Kubuntu screen and it changes to a black screen and my computer locks up
<thisguy> yes
<genii> thisguy Do you have multiple video adapters, or possibly a multi-head card?
<thisguy> genii, if u want here's what i have posted on the forums, it might be quicker to read
<thisguy> yeah, a geforce 6200
<stdin> thisguy: have you tried booting in to the recovery mode ?
<thisguy> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=12864.0
<surgy> if i can get all my console emus going with the xbox pad it will solve the crisis of no games for linux (for me at least) and then linux will be perfect
<ForgeAus> um stdin I don't think this is working
<thisguy> no, didn't want to mess with it, I'm a linux newb and didn't know what all it entailed
<ForgeAus> hd0,1 doesn't work
<posingaspopular> surgy: okay, i'll be in this chanell anyway and using this nick so it's no problem. i just have to wait for him to not be at work
<ForgeAus> erm I mean root (hd0,3)
<stdin> ForgeAus: wouldn't sdb1 be (hd1,0)
<ForgeAus> stdin? I have no idea
<ForgeAus> woudl it?
<stdin> ForgeAus: what's in the /boot/grub/device.map file
<genii> thisguy This may sound stupid but have you tried plugging a monitor into the other video output from the card?
<stdin> ForgeAus: (on the root partition)
<ForgeAus> ah not the LiveCD the root part... I have to mount it.. brb.
<ForgeAus> qtparted is busy using it
<surgy> posingaspopular: mind if i pm u?
<thisguy> Can't, I only have one monitor and the card has both types of outputs
<|Daisuke_Ido|> surgy: you in the US?
<surgy> yes
<genii> thisguy I suspect that whats happening is it's using the secondary or whatever output.
<surgy> you?
<newlinuxguy> sigh
<newlinuxguy> I must have a dirty cdrom
<|Daisuke_Ido|> hit your local wal-mart and grab a gemini retractable recoil pad
<|Daisuke_Ido|> they're like $14
<newlinuxguy> install keeps having problems with files
<thisguy> but the thing is, when it goes to the black screen my monitor doesn't act as if the pc powered down, it stays on and my keyboard doesn't even turn on the lights, when i hit num lock or any of the others
<|Daisuke_Ido|> work *great* with everything.
<ForgeAus> grr this is taking forever...
<|Daisuke_Ido|> and now, i'm off to bed ^_^
<surgy> daisuke_idol: lol yeah my shift linkage is broke and im in the middle of the worst blizzard in ten years, im not going anywhere for at least seven days
<posingaspopular> surgy: did you get the one i just sent?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> oh, it's ps2 form factor
<|Daisuke_Ido|> ouch
<surgy> plus i allready have this pad and i love it
<genii> thisguy Yes, that doesn't sound right. Keyboard should still respond
<|Daisuke_Ido|> well, tehre's always tux racer ^_^
<surgy> posingaspoular: no
<posingaspopular> ah
<|Daisuke_Ido|> sleepytime
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, i've gotten to the part in that howto about installing network-manager-gnome. do i really need it?
<posingaspopular> its because im a live cd
<genii> thisguy Have you tried the alternate install CD yet?
<posingaspopular> it's filtering out my messages
<thisguy> yeah, also after the install it didn't restart, it locked up after it said restarting
<thisguy> no, not yet, i wanted to see if there was another way first.
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY no, because you are running Kubuntu
<thisguy> I was going to try removing the geforce card tomorrow and using the onboard card to see if that might work
<thisguy> Just haven't had a chance b/c of work
<surgy> possingaspopular join #dew
<ForgeAus> ahh ok fixed it
<ForgeAus> I think
<ForgeAus> lets try it again... brb.
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, then what do i do now?
<genii> thisguy Hangon did u disable the onboard in the bios?
<thisguy> Yeah
<genii> thisguy Maybe try that then
<thisguy> also tried swapping the cable to it to see if it might be loading onto that, but it wasn't
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY hangon I'll peruse the instructions and be back shortly
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, hanging
<thisguy> alright, any ideas if that doesn't work?
<esc_ape> so I have a question...in konqueror,  I selected to always download a .cgi file...but now I change my mind. how can I reverse this?
<surgy> posingaspopular: can you join that channel?
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY I need to go to a machine with a gui to see the page properly, it will be a bit longer :(
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, i'll wait, thanks
<genii> thisguy My current thing to try would be remove the card in there and re enable the onboard and try to install with that first
<gecko_> anyone familiar with Beryl?
<stdin> gecko_: I have some experience with it
<Jarn> When I do 'sudo su', how do I get out of root?
<stdin> Jarn: type "exit
<gecko_> stdin: im installing it now... does it add some kewl theme to it?
<thisguy> ok, i'll be back tomorrow and let you all know how that went
<gecko_> to kubuntu*
<Jarn> stdin: Thanks much!
<stdin> Jarn: and the best way to get a root shell is "sudo -i"
<thisguy> thanks for your time
<stdin> :)
<thisguy> and help
<stdin> gecko_: emerald provides the themes, well emerald-themes has the themes, and emerald allows you to choose them
<gecko_> yea.. i am going by a tut.
<gecko_> i was an idiot and forgot to add a deb. to source.list
<gecko_> and i forgot how to edit the source.list in terminal
<gecko_> im really trying to get used to terminal..
<stdin> gecko_: heh, I just compule the source from svn every now and then :P
<cpk1> gecko_: easiest way is to do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ForgeAus> grrr... stupid typos
<ForgeAus> back
<ForgeAus> still didn't wokr
<surgy> posingaspopular: when you  get back just join #dew and ill be idling there im going to bed ill be back tommorow, i dont mind if you paste the whole thing in the main chat area, please give directions on how to run it
<danielches> how do i run flightgear?
<esc_ape> gecko_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list & to delete a line do control-k; to exit/save do control-x
<gecko_> lol... im adding..i pasted so now i just ctrl + x?
<surgy_asleep> good night all
<esc_ape> and then once you have saved the file, be sure to always do sudo apt-get update
<gecko_> ok
<esc_ape> yes
<danielches> i have installed it in adept, but how do i run it, its not in the menu?
<stdin> ForgeAus: what's in the /boot/grub/device.map file?
<gecko_> ugh..screwed up source.list by adding a deb ? lol
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Haven't forgotten you ... had to reboot that box again becaue I forgot I unhooked a switchbox the keyboard was on and it came up with no way to type in LOL
<gecko_> ok.. i jus need to add this repository
<stdin> gecko_: I added them to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/beryl.list, so it's easier to manage
<ForgeAus> how do I mount the drive?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, ok.
<danielches> anyone know how to run flightgear?
<gecko_> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<ForgeAus> I don't know what partition its referred to as now
<gecko_> i jus gotta copy ^
<gecko_> im not skilled enough with that stdin
<stdin> gecko_: use "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main"
<stdin> ForgeAus: sdb1 ?
<ForgeAus> sdb1 is my windows 98 partition
<gecko_> ok.. so copy that where in my source.list?
<gecko_> anywhere?
<stdin> ForgeAus: what's the linux one ?
<stdin> gecko_: yeah, but I usually just add to the end of the file
<gecko_> ok
<ForgeAus> the linux one is the next one is that sdb2?
<gecko_> Reading package lists... Done
<gecko_> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<gecko_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<gecko_> gecko@gecko-laptop:~$
<gecko_> whats that mean?
<stdin> ForgeAus: should be :P, so you do (in konsole): sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<ForgeAus> grrr needs a type what sdb2?
<ForgeAus> ext3 isn't the type flag?
<ForgeAus> after -t in the mount command
<stdin> ForgeAus: shouldn't, but try with the "-t ext3"
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY OK, you don't need to do the gnome network manager part. If you want you could install something like wlassistant
<ForgeAus> thats what I did
<ForgeAus> complained that its a bad option
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, assuming that i can't install anything, where do i go from here/
<stdin> gecko_: run this "wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" to add the key
<gecko_> interesting enough... my updater found it?
<gecko_> and updated it itself
<stdin> ForgeAus: what does "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" show ?
<gecko_> it found 3updates including my x server
<stdin> l = lower case L
<Jarn> When I do apt-get update, it updates 50-60 sources, but I only have ~20 in my sources.list. Also, a lot get ignored only to be done again later.
<ForgeAus> ok /dev/sdb1 w95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ForgeAus> ahh its not it sdb3
<ForgeAus> coz sdb2 is an extended partition
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, running wlassistant gives me ''no usable wireless devices found. wireless assistant will now quit''
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Well, hopefully the card should work after the first section, which would be for any ubuntu version, kubuntu inclusive. After a reboot you can check for the driver by command-line   lsmod|grep bcm*    and hopefully see that the driver has been loaded
<stdin> ForgeAus: ahh, so you need to do "sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt"
<ForgeAus> yeah
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, driver isn't showing up
<stdin> ForgeAus: then look what's in /mnt/boot/grub/device.map
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY for the driver to load you need to reboot. It is dynamically loaded at that time
<ForgeAus> its got (hd0).   /dev/sda
<ForgeAus> (hd1).    /dev/sdb
<ForgeAus> thats it
<stdin> Jarn: so you need to install grub on "(hd1,4)"
<stdin> opps
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, rebooting. hang on
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Well, you can try to load it with a command like  modprobe <modulenamehere)
<ForgeAus> grubs installed in it
<stdin> ForgeAus:  for you
<ForgeAus> wait is it?
<gecko_> u guys are up awfully late..atleast for me hehe..where is everyone from? other than cudldles who i know is up late
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Thanks, thats the fastest way really
<stdin> Jarn: main restricted ... etc count as 1 repo
<stdin> Jarn: *each
<ForgeAus> stdin can you send me back to the url you had me at before?
<ForgeAus> the recovery one?
<ForgeAus> I can't save bookmarks on a LIVECD
<genii> gecko_ 2:45AM here in Toronto :)
<esc_ape> anyone know how to forge or disable sending referrals in konqueror?
<stdin> ForgeAus: you want this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<ForgeAus> ok
<gecko_> genii...its prolly same time ehre then lol.. 2:45 am?
<Jarn> stdin: Ah. But why are some ignored?
<genii> gecko_ Yeah thats what my wall clock sez
<renato> does anyone know of a KDE GUI suite for managing a network?
<gecko_> lol
<Morbo> konsole? ;)
<gecko_> im in indiana USA, so im kinda jus south of you by several honors...same time zone
<stdin> Jarn: hard to tell without seeing the output, but some will be the translations, which you probably don't need
<gecko_> hours*
<renato> brr
<ForgeAus> thats wierd
<ForgeAus> it says file not found now
<ForgeAus> found it the first time
<ForgeAus> hmm ok well its not there on the live cd now
<ForgeAus> so thats why it couldn't find it
<esc_ape> renato - what do you mean by managing a network? you mean wifi?
<renato> you're no longer connected to the internet ForgeAus, this is a previously recorded chat to simulate that you were still here, :-P
<stdin> ForgeAus: ahh, it's (hd1,2)
<stdin> ForgeAus: forgot grub starts at 0
<ForgeAus> rofl renato
<stdin> ForgeAus: (hd1,2) = sdb3
<ForgeAus> I got 1,2
<ForgeAus> I already did that
<renato> no, esc_ape, I mean, managing different tasks for a server, like adding devices to a network, printers, reports and such
<stdin> ForgeAus: so you did "root (hd1,2)" then "setup (hd1)" ?
<esc_ape> nope not me
<ForgeAus> setup hd1? or setup hd1,2?
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about time warps
<renato> I tried the ubuntu-server channel, but no one there
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, rebooted, module didn't load. loaded the module manually, wlassistant still says no adapters found.
<stdin> ForgeAus: hd1
<ForgeAus> is that what messed up?
<ForgeAus> oh ok can I do that after I already did setup (hd1,2)?
<stdin> ForgeAus: you should be able to, yeah
<Jarn> stdin: http://pastebin.com/863356
* Cuddles_in_KY is tired, and more than a little annoyed
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY The network monitor app in Kubuntu may not show it there but as I recall it does actually work. The monitor not seeing it is another issue of some sort the solution escapes me at the moment
<ForgeAus> ok
<gecko_> haha..when i got that key thing..and went to update..  it showed the site canonical.com
<ForgeAus> trying it now
<gecko_> and i know a person who works for them personally
<renato> wlassistant never worked back when I had breezy. It works with dapper, lord knows why
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, any further ideas before i chuck windows back on it?
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Well, to see if it's using the card but just not showin maybe try to ping tohe wap from it
<gecko_> crap.. idk if im setting this up right...should i be setting this up for with XGL?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, network is unreachable.
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, no lights on the card either
<renato> I'm so lucky I didn't have to tweak anything with this distro. It JUST WORKS.
<gecko_> lol yea same here renato... i jus customizing it now lol...as far as appearance
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY well, since the driver was manually loaded in restart network by:   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart     then do: ifconfig   to see if it got an ip from the wap
<genii> renato The Broadcom adapters are horrendously bad
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, networking restart failed out, and so did ifconfig
<renato> Broadcom
<renato> I mean "?"
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, ''no such device''
<stdin> Jarn: check the http://kubuntu.org repo, it seems wrong, also you need to get the key for wine so you do this: "gpg --search-keys 58403026387EE263" then press 1, then "gpg --export -a 387EE263|sudo apt-key add -"
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY OK, since i know you want to go sleep I'd say go do that and return to it later if you are determined LOL
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, i'd rather get this fixed now. ifconfig -a shows lo, and sit0 if that helps
<genii> Did you do:  sudo modprobe bcm43xx      as the command to load the driver?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, yes
<genii> ^ Cuddles
<renato> careful, because when your do sudo modprobe, the comp tries to  probe YOU!!!
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY when you do:  sudo lsmod|grep bcm*   does it show anything using the driver?
<Jarn> stdin: It says the key is not found.
<Jarn> stdin: "gpg: key "58403026387EE263" not found on keyserver"
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, no. but it shows 2 other entries that the driver is using. ieee80211softmac and ieee80211
<genii> Thats hopeful
<gecko_> lol ok so i did something wrong... i ran it..and it jus...reran kde and no changes
<gecko_> lol tho i can see the themes..but not activate them?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, next?
<stdin> Jarn: what keyserver is it using ?
<genii> The device sit0 ... does that have an IP ?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, no
<Jarn> stdin: subkeys.pgp.net
<stdin> Jarn: try "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --search-keys 58403026387EE263"
<renato> themes are such a pain
<Jarn> stdin: Still not found.
<renato> I once tried and ended up screwing the xserver
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Can you please pastebin the contents of the file /etc/network/interfaces    for me?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, how?
<genii> !pastebin | Cuddles_in_KY
<ubotwo> Cuddles_in_KY: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, no network connection on that system, period.
<renato> and since I didn't know how to fix it with the command line, I just reinstalled the system altogether, I'm not touching that until the kde team puts a button thingy that says "get theme" and "apply theme"
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, looking at it, i can tell you that it's the default file [no changes made] , and there's no sit0 entry
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY The idea is to use an editor to view the file, then copy and paste it to the pastebin website then report back the url so I can go see it
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Is there an eth0 or wlan0 entry in that file?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, i know what pastebin is, thank you. but i'm not willing to seven-finger copy it considering that it's the default file.
<stdin> Jarn: ok, use this "wget http://www.pastebin.ca/raw/322318 -O - | sudo apt-key add - "
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, eth0 and wlan0 are both there.
* Cuddles_in_KY just has 7 fingers, btw
<Jucato> :O
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY But yet wlan0 is not showing on ifconfig
<Jarn> stdin: Thanks. :D
<genii> Is eth0 showing on ifconfig?
<stdin> genii: wouldn't wlan0 be in iwconfig ?
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, correct. but sit0 is, whatever that is. and eth0 isn't showing either
<stdin> Jarn: yw :)
<Jarn> stdin: If it just ignores the translations anyway, is there a way to make it so it doesn't check for them?
<Hobbsee> !gpg
<ubotwo> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Jarn> stdin: Would the source for them be for anything other than translations?
<Cuddles_in_KY> stdin, output of iwconfig shows lo and sit0
<Cuddles_in_KY> both with ''no wireless extensions''
<genii> stdin PErhaps ... I haven't got a wireless adapter on my laptop so I refer to the interfaces file
<stdin> Jarn: the translation checking is built in to apt, so I don't know if it can be disabled
<Jarn> stdin: Ah.
* genii sips some coffee and thinks about wireless doohickeys
* Cuddles_in_KY hopes his frogpad arrives soon.
<stdin> Jarn: and check the kubuntu repo too
<Jarn> stdin: I fixed that.
<Cuddles_in_KY> i get so tired typing one-handed
<stdin> Jarn: apt-get update should work ok now :)
<Jarn> stdin: It was old, the Amarok repo was 144 now, not 143. It was back from version 1.4.3
<Jarn> stdin: It does, thanks a lot. :D
<stdin> Jarn: if you want the latest, change it to amarok-latest :)
<genii> I wonder if dhcp client is installed
<Jarn> stdin: Ah, thanks!
<Cuddles_in_KY> tell me what to type genii
<stdin> yw Jarn  :)
<Jarn> stdin: There's one thing left... It's checking Wine twice for some reason, and ignoring the first one, even though it's only in sources.list once.
<makuseru> is there a Mac OSX emulator?
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY I am thinking about this but don't type anything right now LOL. I think it could be a number of possible things, trying to figure a best approach
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, i'm calling it a night. getting bad finger cramps from all this typing. ;)
<Jarn> stdin: Well, I just commented out wine, since I use a binary I compiled anyway.
<genii> Cuddles_in_KY Well if you return tomorrow or so there may be further help available
<Cuddles_in_KY> genii, if you think of anything, just msg me. i'm still on the server, just not in-channel.
<genii> Will do
<Cuddles_in_KY> and thanks for the help.
<Cuddles_in_KY> laters taters
<stdin> Jarn: I just enabled the wine repo here, it does the same for some reason
<Jarn> stdin: Ah. That is quite odd. Well, I'll just comment it out since I don't use it.
<ForgeAus> ok well that didn't work
<ForgeAus> but grub started before NTLDR so its one step forward
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin :)
<stdin> Jarn: you can put extra sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory, it's a good way to keep organised, eg I have a beryl.list in there to keep it separate :)
<stdin> hey [StingRay]  :)
<Jarn> stdin: Oh, thanks, I didn't know that!
<Jarn> stdin: Then I can get rid of the 'User added' section. ;)
<ForgeAus> it could either not mount the partition or it complained a partition wasn't valid
<nate_> for some reason every time a boot the systems dose a checking file system fsck 1.39, now this kills my boot time, is there away i can stop this from happening?
<genii> nate_ If it wants to run a filesystem check every boot, odds are your hard drive is going bad
<stdin> Jarn: makes it easier to disable a reop, just rename the file to remove the .list and it won't be used :P
<nate_> i doubt that because its a almost brand new laptop
<nate_> xp is working fine and dosnt feel the need todoa chkdsk
<stdin> xp is dumb tho, it only checks when you tell it to
<nate_> not really, but is there somthing in written in grub that tells it to check?
<genii> nate_ There are some instances where the feature called SMART (Self Monitoring and Reporting) for the hard drives always tells the operating system to check the drive. If this is whats causing it, you can usually disable this feature of the hard drive from the bios of your computer.
<nate_> i dont think ive seen that in the bios, there isnt much in my bios, and it only dose this check when booting into kubuntu
<nate_> it takes around 15seconds, so theres no way it can scan the whole 120gb that fast
<genii> nate_ When you finish using the machine when it's been booted to kubuntu, does it go into powersaving then shut off or some other non-standard proper logoff/shutdown method?
<nate_> no
<genii> For instance if you are hibernating it each time but the previous time it did a true shutdown and cold boot it was checking the fs, it will do that fs check every time
* Rob-West is going to bed bb
* Rob-West is going to bed bbl
<nate_> i dont use the hibernate
<ForgeAus> menu.list is the file to edit right?
<genii> nate_ When you shutdown does it hang or power down properly?
<nate_> it powersdown properly
<stdin> ForgeAus: for grub, yeah
<genii> nate_ It is conceivable that the automated filesystem check finds errors that it cannot auto-repair... have you run the fsck manually after booting to safe kernel?
<nate_> no, should i boot into recovery and sudo fsck?
<stdin> to force a check do "sudo shutdown -F -r now"
<ForgeAus> why wont it work on a config:  title Kubuntu; root (hd1); kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sdb3 ro quiet splash; initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic; quiet; savedefault;  boot
<ForgeAus> complains it can't mount it
<premier_> hello guys
<ForgeAus> (I had to remove the ,2 after hd1)
<genii> nate_ That would be the thing I would try. You won't need sudo tho, it will want to put you in root by default. If it comes up with many errors and hitting "y" gets tedious you can run fsck with   fsck -y /dev/hdnamehere
<ForgeAus> lol now I have 3 boot loaders stringed along
<ForgeAus> grub into ntldr into win98!
<stdin> ForgeAus: you want the root to be (hd1,2)
<ForgeAus> ok
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all
<premier_> Im trying to shrink a windows partitions, and theres some stuff at the end of the drive, including some stuff that the windows defragmenter lists as "unmovable files"
<ForgeAus> then it complains no such partition
<nate_> so should i do sudo shutdown -F -r now that now, or boot into recovery and fsck
<premier_> Will qtparted be able to work around this?
<MetaBookfoziS> What package or service is the manager of plugged in block devices? I have messed up something, and my kubuntu won'T recognises if i plug in my pendrive or phone...
<MetaBookfoziS> pls helpme.
<ForgeAus> or should it be 0,1?
<danielches> is there a way to install monodevelop, without having to install the packaged version of firefox?
<ForgeAus> (that works for XP)
<ForgeAus> well actually its 0,0 for XP strangely enough
<stdin> ForgeAus: it should be the root of the linux partition, which is sdb3 so grub will use (hd1,2)
<genii> nate_ I don't think you need to do the forcible shutdown method if it is powering off properly as you said. But I would do the fsck after booting to the safe kernel
<ForgeAus> um ok whatever I'm not sure I get that at all but anyhow why doesn't it understand the partition on that config then?
<nate_> do i just type fsck and thats it?
<premier_> can you guys hear me?  Ive been having some trouble with IRC
<ForgeAus> premier, you seem to be ok from here
<nate_> i cant hear you, but i can read you
<premier_> okay good
<ForgeAus> but I didn't hear you I read you
<premier_> haha
<stdin> danielches: no, it apparently depends on firefox
<genii> nate_ If right now in konsole you do: mount    what drive does it say that /   is?
<danielches> i have firefox installed.
<danielches> just the english version
<danielches> not the us one which the package manager installs
<nate_>  /dev/sda7 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<stdin> ForgeAus: the root is the partition with /boot on it, if sdb3 is the linux partition, then the root needs to be "(hd1,2)" meaning sdb3
<danielches> so, monodevelop depends on the us version of ff?
<genii> nate_ OK good. So boot to safe kernel. Then do:  fsck -y /dev/sda7
<ForgeAus> stdin the kubuntu partition is the only ext3 partition Ig ot which is sdb3 (and it has /boot on it)
<nate_> ok thanks ill try that and hopefully be back
<genii> I can't remember if it groans about mounted fs on single user boot
<genii> If it does that try booting to live cd and do an fsck from there instead
<stdin> ForgeAus: yes, so it needs to have "root (hd1,2)" to be able to find the kernel
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> well its still not booting from that config
<ForgeAus> coz thats what it was set to and it complained no such paritition or something like that
<ForgeAus> so something else needs to be done to it
<stdin> genii: "shutdown -F -r now" forces a fsck
<genii> stdin What, the -r ?
<stdin> genii: reboot
<Jucato> isn't it -R for reboot/restart?
<Jucato> oh yeah.. -r
<stdin> Jucato: nope
* Jucato just checked the man page
<stdin> heh :)
<genii> Ah I always forget the switches... I thought -F was for Force
<Jucato> -r reboot, -h halt (total shutdown)
<stdin> genii: it is, but it forces a fsck
<manchicken> !wmv
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> Good to know... I wonder if he caught all this or left already LOL
<genii> stdin I'm pretty sure it's a case of the auto check finds errors that need to be fixed by manually running
<Jarn> Where are bash aliases stored besides ~/.bashrc and /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<stdin> genii: I think so too
<stdin> Jarn: if you set it in the ~/.bashrc file, they can be in ~/.bash_aliases
<Jarn> stdin: It's not there either... *sigh*
<stdin> Jarn: what isn't ?
<Jarn> stdin: I set an alias at one point and I'm trying to get rid of it. But I can't find where I set it.
<Jarn> stdin: It shows up when I type 'alias', but not in any of the bash profiles. Well, it's in ~/.bashrc, but it's commented out.
<premier_> can you guys help me with this?  Im trying to shrink a windows partitions, and theres some stuff at the end of the drive, including some stuff that the windows defragmenter lists as "unmovable files"
<stdin> Jarn: if you set it with the alias command on the terminal, then it won't be in a file
<Linux_Galore> ok, Im back
<stdin> Jarn: it's saved as a variable
<Jarn> stdin: Hrm, creating a new terminal got rid of it.
<stdin> Jarn: what did you set the alias as?
<Linux_Galore> premier_: be carefull some machine put a partition on the drive for the bios
<Jarn> It was apt-get=sudo apt-get
<premier_> okay
<Linux_Galore> premier_: you might just brick your machine if its for the bios
<premier_> Linux_Galore: yeah, my first one is fat16, its about 47MB
<stdin> Jarn: use unalias :)
<stdin> Jarn: that's an alias I have too :P
<premier_> Linux_Galore: I have a windows partition thats my 2nd, and linux is my third.  Can I insert a partition between those two by shrinking windows?
<nefast> buon giorno!
<Jarn> stdin: ;)
<Linux_Galore> premier_: yes
<stdin> !it | nefast
<ubotwo> nefast: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Linux_Galore> premier_: just defrag it then resize, if you not sure back it up
<Jarn> stdin: Well, there's more than one way to skin a horse. I set up an alias for "apt-get update | grep -v Translation" so it won't show translations. If it has to happen, atleast it won't show it. ;)
<premier_> Linux_Galore: it wont let me resize my ntfs
<genii> If you have some external drive that is larger than the size of all partitions you can dd them to files on the external
<premier_> the option is grayed out
<nefast>   I try to us!!! thanks
<Linux_Galore> premier_: yes because NTFS isnt a documented file system so anything you write for it is guess work
<premier_> how did I do this before?
<Linux_Galore> premier_: probably used a comercial app
<stdin> Jarn: I have an alias like search="apt-cache search" and show="apt-cache show" saves me some typing
<Jarn> stdin: Ah, sounds like a good idea. I think I'll do it.
<premier_> Linux_Galore: I used the qtparted on mepis
<premier_> Im gonna try the live cd
<genii> stdin I have a dir alias for ls because I revert sometimes to my old DOS-isms
<Linux_Galore> premier_: you can find distro's that will do it but the problem is NTFS isnt documented so there is a 5-10% chance of totally stuffing it up
<Jarn> stdin: Though I'd probably forget I had it and never use it. :P
<premier_> okay
<premier_> how do I back stuff up with linux?
<premier_> can I just "dump" my ntfs onto my external hard drive?
<genii> premier_ There are quite a few answers to that :)
<Linux_Galore> premier_: use something like kbackup backup even plain old dd or tar
<stdin> genii: I have a /bin/dir which seems to be a copy of /bin/ls , I didn't do that :P
<Jarn> I have a flash drive and an external hard drive that have different file systems but I plug them into the same USB port depending on which one I use. The problem is since they have different fs types, I have to edit fstab every time. Is there a way to make it autodetect?
<genii> premier_ Yes, that is the best way with foreign fs types
<premier_> okay, kbackup is good?
<Linux_Galore> premier_: yeah, very simple
<stdin> Jarn: you shouldn't put removable devices in fstab
<genii> eg: something like dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/sda1/myntfsdrive.img
<premier_> its not in the kubuntu repositories
<stdin> Jarn: but, you should change the fd type to "auto"
<Jarn> stdin: Where should I put them?
<stdin> Jarn: nowhere
<Jarn> stdin: Then how do I access the files on them>?
<stdin> Jarn: they should just be detected and mounted with pmount (from the KDE popup)
<Jarn> stdin: How do I set it up to mount from the KDE popup?
<genii> premier_ How large of an external drive you have compared to internal drive size?
<premier_> hold on
<stdin> Jarn: when you insert the device, a popup should appear, then you can choose to "open in a new window" to mount and open it, it "Do nothing" to just mount it
<Linux_Galore> hmm bugger, they havent put kbackup on the remo
<Jarn> stdin: Woah, I did not know it did that. I thought "Do nothing" meant, literally, do nothing. :P
<Linux_Galore> repo*
<premier_> I have 273gigs total, 162 free
<stdin> Jarn: me to the 1st time I tried it, but it mounts it, if you press cancel then it does nothing :P
<genii> premier_ on external?
<Jarn> stdin: Nifty. ;)
<premier_> theres two partitions, the other one is a 20 gig fat32, the first is a 273 gig ext3
<premier_> genii: yeah
<Jarn> stdin: And I can just do the same thing with my external harddrive?
<Linux_Galore> kbackup -> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44998
<genii> premier_ and what is the size of the internal drive with the stuff you want to resize?
<Jarn> stdin: Yep, I can. I just checked. >:D Thanks!
<stdin> Jarn: it should work the same with any external device, defiantly if its USB
<premier_> about 87, but only 25 is used
<premier_> do they have a package for ubuntu?
<genii> premier_ You can easily backup the entire drive then with the dd method to a file on the external
<premier_> how do I do that?
<Linux_Galore> premier_: now, you have to download it and compile it, you can use kompile for that (yes thats on the repo)
<Linux_Galore> s/now/no
<premier_> will the file be 25 gigs or 87?
<premier_> i just got a strange error code on apt-get
<premier_> can I paste bin it?
<genii> premier if internal hd is hda for example, you can backup the entire thing without specifying a partiton number
<Jarn> When I restart my computer, it restarts fine. If I tell it to shut down, it stops when the loading screen bar get's empty, when it should turn itself off.
<premier_> my internal is called sda for some reason
<premier_> windows is on sda2, linux sda3
<genii> premier_ You can backup ALL the partitions by using just the main drive designation eg: hda or so
<premier_> okay
<genii> premier_ So the external drive is sdb ?
<premier_> is that a good idea and (2) will that take eternity
<premier_> yeah
<genii> premier_ Well, it does a bit by bit copy so it doesn't care about fs and so on and will copy your mbr also so it's a very good way. But yes, takes a long time
<premier_> http://pastebin.com/863426 I never had that happen to me before
<premier_> hmm... is there a quicker way?
<premier_> genii?
<genii> premier_ There are some switches you can pass to the dd command which will speed it up some but it will still take a while
<premier_> hmmm....
<genii> premier_ But I have to stress that the advantage of the dd is that it doesn't care about the contents, it just does a bit by bit straight copy. So if things get entirely messed you can revert by just copying the image back
<genii> It's like a system snapshot
<premier_> hmm... how long is it going to take?  overnight?
<premier_> a week?
<genii> premier_ Well I've found on ata133 speed drive to an external usb2 enclosure it does 80 gigs in about 9 hours
<premier_> hmmm...
<Jarn2> When I restart, my computer restarts fine. However, if I turn it off, it stops doing anything when the loading screen bar gets empty, when it would normally shut off, and I have to power it down manually.
<premier_> that sounds like my drive.  laptops are usually ata, right?
<genii> Yeah usually IDE drives of 100 or 133
<premier_> Jarn2: do you have acpi enabled?
<nagyv> hello! Why do I get this error: "
<nagyv> Couldn't connect DCOP signal.
<nagyv> Won't receive any status notifications!
<kraut> moin
<nagyv> I just have to do a right click on the desktop or in konqueror, but it happens only once, at the first reboot.
<nagyv> and after I receive the usual context menu without problems.
<mena> i installed wine but i cant run applications with exe ...Why?
<Jarn2> premier_: No. I'm about to try enabling it and checkingi f that helps.
<Jarn2> premier_: I have "noapic nolapic acpi=off" set for boot, do I need to remove all three? Or only the 'acpi=off' bit?
<mena> ANy One Freinds
<manchicken> Jarn2: Are you running any ATI or nvidia binary drivers?
<premier_> Jarn2: Im not the expert here, but I have the exact same situation
<stdin> Jarn2: I have those too, I need them to boot, and I have the same issue as you
<nagyv> mena: did you tried this? http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/running
<premier_> you can try deleting acpi=off for starters
<mena> nagyv, not yet
<premier_> If it doesnt work, I dont know
<stdin> Jarn2: luckily for me, I don't shutdown often :)
<genii> Jarn2 Do you have some dual-core cpu?
<nagyv> mena: it seems to be a basic start of wine, just try it if it works
<Jarn2> genii: No.
<Jarn2> manchicken: I don'
<Jarn2> manchicken: I don't know.
<Jarn2> I'll try taking out acpi=off and see what happens.
<manchicken> If you're running proprietary graphics drivers, try removing them to see if it helps.  I've found that proprietary graphics drivers--particularly the ATI drivers--interrupt ACPI interaction.  Some of the wifi drivers do the same thing.
<premier_> I hate ati
<manchicken> Jarn2: Do you have an nvidia or ATI card?  If so, are you using 3d accel?  If so, you probably are running those drivers.
<Jarn2> manchicken: nVidia, and I do believe I am using 3D acceleration.
<stdin> if I don't have acpi=off (amongst other things) in my boot options, I can't boot
<Jarn2> * Jarn has quit IRC ("Konversation terminated!")
<Jarn2> <Jarn2> manchicken: nVidia, and I do believe I am using 3D acceleration.
<Jarn2> <stdin
<Jarn2> Er.
<Jarn2> Oops.
<Jarn2> Sorry.
<Jarn2> stdin: That's the way it was for me when I was installing Kubuntu. That's why they're there.
<manchicken> Jarn2: Then you're using the proprietary nvidia drivers.  Try removing them to see if that helps at all.
<Jarn2> manchicken: I'll check that after I take out noapic, nolapic, and acpi=off.
<manchicken> stdin: That'll depend on the machine.
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<manchicken> You may just not have a machine that supports ACPI.
<stdin> Jarn2: you can try removing it, but you may not be able to boot without it, try removing it at boot, rather than from the menu.lst file
<mena> nagyv, ok
<Originoo> hey, is there a user-search plugin for kopete (icq) ?
<Jarn2> stdin: Ah, Okay. How do I do that? I already took out acpi=off and booted fine, but I figured I would do them one at a time.
<manchicken> stdin: I would think most machines would boot with acpi=off.
<goat> ;\
<manchicken> stdin: acpi is for advanced power management (e.g. power-save mode, suspend, hibernate, etc)
<Jarn2> manchicken: Mine didn't when I was installing, and I thought of turning ACPI off because I saw that when I googled for the error I was getting. I don't know how it was for stdin.
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> still no such partition
<stdin> Jarn2: you go in to the grub menu, choose the kernel to boot, press "e" then move to the kernel line, press "e" again, then you can remove the part, press enter then "b" to boot
<stdin> manchicken: I know what acpi is
<Jarn2> Ah.
<Jarn2> stdin: Thanks.
<stdin> np :)
<Jarn2> Woot! It shut down!
<manchicken> Jarn2: I've seen some people who have trouble with ACPI right off.  Weird IRQ assignments as well.  One way I've seen to fix it is to set your bios to use suspend2.  some call it different things (S2 is another common one I've seen), but 2 seems to be the constant.  That'd be in your bios settings.
* Jarn2 does a little jig.
<Jarn2> Well, it works fine now that I set acpi=off.
<manchicken> Sure.
<manchicken> Make sure that all of your devices work like that.
<manchicken> Some network cards--particularly wireless ones--don't work without acpi.
<Linux_Galore> is there s kubuntu package list, Im trying to get qt3-mt-dev to install but its refusing because kubuntu has a broken mesa package setup
<Jarn2> What are noapic and nolapic?
<ForgeAus> stdin whys it saying no such partition?
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: Sounds like you've got a broken mesa install.  If you're using weird graphics drivers they sometimes hose that.  nvidia hosed that for my wife's machine until i fiddled with it a bit.
<mena> nagyv, What is Libraries In the wine Do You knmow
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: no I can "prove" the packages on the repo are "not compatable with each other" theres a version problem
<ForgeAus> whats hd1,2 mean exactly anyway?
<nagyv> dll files, but first just try the "last" line of the link I gave to you
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: Who's mesa package do you have installed?
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: the version numbers dont even match and that why apt is complaining
<stdin> ForgeAus: hd1,2 means the 2nd hard drive and the 3rd partition
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: I have the standard stuff but the dev packages have a breakage
<genii> Jarn2 To answer your question apic is an interrupt controller
<ForgeAus> hmmm that sounds right
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: Interesting.  You should post a bug report for that.
<ForgeAus> waht if its not the third partition?
<jarn> genii: And what is an interrupt controller?
<ForgeAus> I mean its sdb3 but is it the third partition?
<stdin> ForgeAus: yes, that's the third partition
<genii> jarn It decides which plug and play devices should get which interrupts and which other devices may need fixed interrupts and things of this sort
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: seems to me if you do the dapper-edgy update because there is a mesa breakage it doesnt install a few things, then later if you try and add qt3-mt-dev stuff it then complain about mesa, then you try install the mesa stuff and then it complains the mesa packages have a version problem
<jarn> genii: What are interrupts?
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: I've seen a lot of people who had a hard time going from dapper to edgy.
<genii> jarn The noapic switch is usually more useful with motherboards using VIA chipsets with strange interrupt controller chips
<ForgeAus> then why's it say no such partition?
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: You may want to check back here in a few hours when more of the support folks are on.
<jarn> genii: Will it harm anything by having it on?
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: yeah, but the packages are literally the wrong version lol, apt is 100% right
<genii> jarn Nope
<jarn> genii: Is nolapic related?
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: looks to me the edgy install has a few "force" options
<genii> jarn Now you're getting the idea :)
<nagyv> how can I found which sound system is used by kubuntu?
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: Yeah.  The upgrade may have held something back, or one of the packages may have not been put where it needs to go.
<jarn> genii: Heh. ;)
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: It wouldn't surprise me if there were some repo issues that are causing this.
<manchicken> I'm going to bed.
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: even so, the mesa versions on the packages dont actually match anyway
<manchicken> It's 0327, and I haven't slept yet.
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: I'm not arguing that.  I'm just saying that the repos may have an issue.
<ForgeAus> I don't get it this should be right now
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: The more in-the-know folks may know.
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: well my only choice is to manuall force the packages to install
<Linux_Galore> manually*
<ForgeAus> maybe I should reinstall?
<root____> exit
<Linux_Galore> stuff that
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: Not true.  You could try to troll the repos and find the correct version and manually install it to satisfy dependencies.
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: yes, but it doesnt exist
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: it never has, thats the problem
<manchicken> Linux_Galore: That I find a little harder to believe.
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: and the "correct matching lib" isnt there either
<manchicken> It may not be in the dapper repos, but I'm pretty sure the proper version of mesa to work with qt3-mt-dev is SOMEWHERE.
<genii> The mesa gl package has been screwy for a while now that I've noticed
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: nope, basically i have to uninstall over 250 packages then cross my fingers that it gets it right
<manchicken> Either way, I must sleep.  Good luck with that.
<Linux_Galore> manchicken|away: but that aside the package version themselves dont match up
<premier_> genii: how do I use the dd command?
<genii> Linux_Galore what version is the qt3-mt-dev asking for?
<premier_> genii: is it possible to only back up one partition?
<genii> premier_ If you are going to be using it to backup the entire drive you may want to boot a livecd to run it. If only 1 partition then you can do it from the same drive, so long as the destination drive is not mounted under the partition you are trying to copy
<premier_> okay, I can do that.  Whats the command line to do it?  the man page isnt very clear
<genii> premier_ Yes, you can use it on the entire drive or only a single partition, as you like
<ForgeAus> stdin I'm reinstalling
<Linux_Galore> well basically if I try and install libqt3-mt-dev is complains about  libgl1-mesa-dev  not being there, I go and try get the mesa dev stuff installed then then it complains about it breaking the install because there is a version problem
<ForgeAus> I'll make sure it has the right partition for grub this time
<Linux_Galore> hold on let me swap machines so I can post what apt is spitting out
<genii> premier if for instance the /mnt dir is not in the partition you are trying to copy and the external drive is mounted there as for instance /mnt/external   and the partition you wish to backup is say hda3 then the dd command would be like:   sudo dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/mnt/external/mybackup1.img
<genii> premier_ That will put a file mybackup1.img on the external drive of the entire hda3 partition
<Linux_Galore> libgl1-mesa-dev: Depends: mesa-common-dev (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<Linux_Galore> now the version problem sticks out like a sore thumb
<genii> Linux_Galore perhaps you need some repos from dev section?
<Linux_Galore> 6.5.1~20060817  is on the repo but the installed base mesa stuff is marked 6.5.1+cvs20060824
<genii> Ah yes it sees the cvs version as inferior LOL
<mena> How To Install File WIth The Exyention Bin
<mena> ??
<premier_> okay, sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/mnt/sdb1/windowsbackup.img
<Linux_Galore> genii: got the info for the dev repo's
<genii> premier_ That looks good
<mena> No Problem I solved It
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<genii> premier_ Before you resize everything make sure you know the exact start and end of each partition so if neccesary you can make an exact sized one to copy the image back to in case
<premier_> how should I do that, exactly?
<genii> premier_ For that I normally go into the fdisk program, do a "p" then copy the info down
<genii> premier_ like:   fdisk /dev/hda will tell you all the start and stop points when you do "p"
<genii> premier_ Then you just "q" to quit without writing any changes
<premier_> it keeps saying, unable to open /dev/sda
<genii> premier_ Well if you are doing a dd or so, it may be in use
<premier_> no
<mena> How To Unistall Realplayer.bin
<genii> premier_ you may need to sudo but it should be finding it
<premier_> genii: that didnt help
<premier_> also, I tried dd, and it said: dd: opening `/mnt/sdb1/windowsbackup1.img': No such file or directory
<genii> premier_ Usually you can do the entire drive but you may have to resort to specific partition numbers eg:  fdisk /dev/sda3   or whatever
<genii> premier_ Do you have a directory under /mnt directory called sdb1 and is the external drive mounted at that directory?
<genii> premier_ I gave /mnt earlier as an example but your drive may be automounting under some dir like /media/sdb2 or so
<premier_> well, the drive is /media/usbdisk, and its mounted from /dev/sda1
<premier_> btw, can I give these disks perminate names?  Something more memorable that "usbdisk"
<genii> premier_ OK so use then /media/usbdisk  instead of /mnt/sdb2
<unix_infidel> genii: you ever get that NAS setup?
<genii> premier_ Well, I like to make aliases in the /mnt dir to point to those nondescriptive names so I get something like /mnt/external1  that just points to say /media/usbdisk
<premier_> genii: it doesnt give me any progress info...  :(
<genii> unix_infidel Yes, I got it going :)
<genii> premier_ Yeah the dd command doesn't outpout much to let you know what it is up to :(
<genii> premier_ There is some switch to put in a progress indicator but it just scrolls the screen and is not very informative either
<mena> Is AutoMatrix Is bad
<mena> Some
<mena> Sorry
<genii> unix_infidel For info:I set up a dedicated box using FreeNAS and wired it to a wap then the wireless clients connect by nfs currently. I may try the iSCSI setup later if I feel brave :)
<mena> !bin
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mena> !bin file
<unix_infidel> genii: ahh, so you went with a dedicated server.
<genii> mena This bin file you are trying to use or run... is it supposed to be some setup file or something?
<mena> genii, i install the file but now i want to remove it how
<mena> genii, do you now
<genii> unix_infidel Yeah... works great, I recommend the FreeNAS embedded distro if you need a similar solution
<mena> Know*
<unix_infidel> genii: nah, nfs is easy enough to setup on its own.
<unix_infidel> i might try out iscsi it sounds reallybadass.
<genii> mena Can't you just delete the bin file?
<genii> unix_infidel I'm not sure if iSCSI supports multiple connections, nut if so it would be awesome
<mena> no no i install it and it extarct some files if i delet them that would be right?
<genii> mena It is not easy to decide without knowing what it installed or created
<mena> genii. its real player 105gold
<genii> mena It should be OK to delete the files that it made then
<mena> genii, okat thanks very much
<mena> okay
<unix_infidel> genii: what do you mean multiple connections.
<unix_infidel> you mean it doesnt do concurrency control?
<genii> unix_infidel Well, as I currently understand it, the server behaves as if it is an external drive. So I'm not entirely sure if you can have multiple clients on it. The uses I've seen are involving mounting it singly on a server for instance then sharing it from there to clients
<unix_infidel> genii: right, that makes sense from a commercial point of view.
<unix_infidel> you want a server to mediate access and then a server to handle the data.
<unix_infidel> so you connect to the attached server not the attached storage device.
<genii> unix_infidel I haven't scoured the documentation enough to know if it natively can support multiple connections. If so that could be interesting
<unix_infidel> i dont house enough data at home to consider it.
<genii> unix_infidel Yeah thats the normal use they are putting it to currently with windoze 200X series servers, then sharing it to the workgroup etc etc
<unix_infidel> genii: yea, its definately a SBS solution.  It doesnt make sense if your a huge company that can invest in SAN.
<genii> unix_infidel There is an intriguing networked fs I saw recently
<unix_infidel> hm?
<genii> unix_infidel Trying to find a url for you :)
<unix_infidel> genii: btw, you installed freenas on a dedicated x86 box
<unix_infidel> ?
<genii> Well an old PPC actually
<unix_infidel> ahhh
<genii> unix_infidel http://danga.com/mogilefs/
<genii> unix_infidel There is also another promising looking distributed fs at http://www.cleversafe.org/dsgfs
* esc_ape is listening to Let's Not Wrestle Mt. Heart Attack by Liars on Drum's Not Dead [Amarok] 
<nickenyfiken> Hi!
<genii> OK I'll return in a few minutes need to reboot
<nickenyfiken> can anyone tell me what's wrong with this code? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2253/
<genii_two> <-- genii but another box
<Karol84PL> Hello
<thomas_> hi
<Karol84PL> I've got a problem with adding a public key: http://wklej.org/id/94f3aa2fce   Does anyone know what's the clue?
<Tarmalik> o_O
<Tarmalik> user : admin ..
<Tarmalik> password ? ^^ euh
<esc_ape> sleep
* esc_ape is away: Gone away for now.
<stingo> hi
<Goliath23> how do I deinstall a package (k3d) where the --configure run from dpkg fails?
<Goliath23> the pre-removal script returns an error and this prevents k3d from beeing removed :/
<Phlosten> Goliath23: you can fix it so it installs
<hanso>  hey. I just compiled a alsa and realtek drivers. but MIDI will not play. I get an error saying /dev/sequenser doesn't exist. what to do?
<Ayabara> any rtorrent users here? I have a problem using rtorrent with fat32..
<genii> Ayabara If the file is larger than 4Gb use a different fs
<Ayabara> genii, it's not larger actually. I use fat32 in a dual boot system, but maybe I should just go ahead and change to ext3 anyway..
<genii> Ayabara There can also be codepage or iso issues when mounting fat32 partitions if it doesn't use utf8
<Ayabara> genii, ok. I'll go for ext3 anyway. I have unmounted /dev/sda8 (my fat32). can you help me with the command to format it as ext3? do I manually edit /etc/fstab afterwards?
<mhb> hi everyone
<mhb> I need to configure the wireless network for my girlfriend ... I need a graphical tool for detecting&setting up connections to different wifi networks ... which one should I use?
<genii> Ayabara To format it as ext3 just do:  sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda8  then you can remount it after
<genii> Ayabara If the fstab entry is not set to autofs  you will need to change the fs type to ext3 in there of course
<Ayabara> genii, thanks. my /home is mounted with "ext3 defaults 0 2". is this ok for my new partition as well?
<genii> Ayabara Instead of 0 2  it is better to have 1 1
<Ayabara> genii, ok. what does <dump> and <pass> mean? if it's complicated I'll read up on it myself :-)
<carl> hi all
<carl> I have a weird problem with my Geforce Ti4400 and linux
<genii> Ayabara Basically how hard to enforce mounting when drive is dirty and so on.
<carl> when I start the computer, X crashes right before the splash screen should appear
<Ayabara> genii, ok. I'll trust you on the 1 1 :)
<carl> the xorg.log tells me:
<derren_> yay!
<derren_> i give much love to you all
<carl> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<carl> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
<carl> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
<carl> and also
<carl> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<carl> Fatal server error:
<carl> no screens found
<carl> any ideas what causes this?
<genii> !pastebin | carl
<ubotwo> carl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carl> I'm done pasting ;)
<genii> carl Well, briefly it looks like either: Your video card doesn't have a graphical processing unit that the driver recognises or: The nvidia driver is not properly installed.  My bet is the second one
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %ubotwo!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<genii> carl Did you follow the standard binary driver install?
<carl> well yes, but the weird thing is that when I reinstall the driver (after booting and X crashes), and then startx, everything works fine
<carl> genii, yes, I installed the one I get from nvidia.com..
<Ayabara> anyone rtorrent users here?
<genii> So it works every second boot or something like that??
<carl> no
<carl> it never works if I i.e. restart the computer
<carl> but after x crashes I'm in console
<carl> and from there I reinstall the driver and startx
<carl> run startx*
<carl> the driver doesn't give me any kind of error output during installation
<genii> carl Are you doing the sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg      after changing the driver?
<Ayabara> genii, rtorrent worked like a charm after I got rid of the st00pid fat32 partition. thanks for helping out
<carl> genii, no
<carl> but the nvidia installer reconfigures xorg by itself
<genii> Ayabara Anytime :)
<mena> Freinds Friends
<macvek> As far as i understand genii is installing drivers from file such as NVIDIA*.run, i have the same situation, and after compiling the driver you have to check if in xorg.conf X uses nvidia drivers, not nv
<mena> Why My partition Didnt Appear As i renamed them by the tune2fs
<genii> carl I was having similar issues with an ATI card but I had to eventually revert to the vesa driver in the end. With the nvidia cards you'd have to find someone around here with a similar setup to help, I suspect
<carl> ok
<carl> I'll try your tip though
<carl> maybe it'll work
<carl> I'll be back to tell you how it works out :)
<genii> carl Good luck :)
<mena> genii, Are You Busy
<genii> mena Not too much. You tried to rename your partitions?
<mena> genii, yes and i did but in the storeage media browser they appear such as hda5
<genii> mena Yes, they will always appear with those names because those are the names of the devices
<mena> genii, so they will not appear as i would them
<genii> mena Is this some kind of removable hard drive or storage?
<mena> storage
<mena> My hard disk
<genii> mena OK, so it is not some USB hard drive then for instance
<mena> yes its not usb
<carl> hm
<carl> that was a no-go
<carl> the command reconfigure doesn't exist
<carl> I didn't find anything like it, either
<carl> only configure
<genii> mena The parts of your hard drive are mounted to different directories on your filesystem. So for instance some directory like /media/cdrom0  would use the device of /dev/hdc or something similar like that.
<genii> carl Hangon I'll try to find the right syntax for ya
<carl> ok, thanks :)
<mena> genii, okay see carl first then complelte with me
<genii> mena OK
<mena> ok
<electuZ> hi all
<macvek> carl, just to be sure, you have some nvidia card, and install the drivers from nvidia, which are in file NVIDIA<version>.run, am i right ?
<carl> yep
<genii> carl sorry proper command is:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carl> aha ;)
<macvek> carl, do you use ubuntu kernel, or one which you have compiled on your own ?
<derren_> i love you
<genii> mena So if you want to put some names that are understandable for the names like hda1 and so on, you cannot change the names of the devices for instance. What is a common thing to do is instead make a directory in a place like /mnt with the name you like to use and make it just point to the real mount place or name
<macvek> because, when i was instaling this drivers, i had to recompile kernel, because drivers needed some files from kernel source, to create nvidia.ko module
<mena> genii, okay how to make it
<mena> how to make it point to the rel mount
<macvek> and then after installation, i only had to change i xorg.conf drivers to nvidia, from nv and it worked, with full opengl suport
<mena> genii, by make a link to the partition as example
<genii> mena OK, first to decide what names you like for what devices. So maybe hda4 is where you put mp3 files for instance. So the place it is mounted is somewhere like maybe  /media//hda4
<mena> genii. yes i know that okay then
<carl> hmm, this was a looong setup x)
<carl> but shouldn't I disable dri?
<adaptr> yes
<genii> mena So in konsole you do like: sudo ln -s /media/hda1 /mnt/mp3
<mena> okay
<genii> mena Then going to /mnt/mp3 is the same as going to the non-descriptive name like hda1
<mena> ohh cool
<mena> Great
<mena> okay
<mena> i will try now
<genii> carl About dri and nvidia I dunno :(
<macvek> carl, in my xorg.conf , whole dri section in commented + GLCore module include
<mena> genii, i do it and its tell me that ]     ln: creating symbolic link `/mena/Work' to `/media/hda5': No such file or direct                                                              ory
<himura> hello
<carl> ok
<genii> mena Is there a directory called mena?
<carl> well I'm done now
<carl> time to reboot and see how it works out :)
<macvek> carl, first thing to check is if you have in /lib/modules/YOURKERNELVERSION/kernel/drivers/ file nvidia.ko (if you're useing 2.6 kernel)
<mena> genii , no
<macvek> */drivers/video
<mena> genii, but i just wont to change it from ,nt
<mena> m
<genii> mena The ln command will make the last name but not the directory it goes into for example. So you need to make a directory called mena to put the link in, or put the link into a directory that exists already and is easy to find like /mnt or maybe somewhere in your home directory
<mena> genni , okay i will see and try again and i will tell you
<genii> mena So to put a link in your home directory for example if the username you log in with is mena:   sudo ln -s /media/hda5 /home/mena/somedescriptivenamehere
<carl> :(
<macvek> :P
<carl> didn't help..
<genii> carl Yeah no joy I see
<macvek> check if you have /lib/modules/yourkernelversion/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<mena> genii, Done great Thank God And You Great
<mena> genii. worked
<genii> mena Well, thsat is too high praise for me but you are welcome
<mena> genii, How to Remove If i would like to
<mena> genii, You Are Welcome Too
<genii> mena To remove the link just delete it normally from the file explorer to the trashcan
<carl> macvek: actually I don't
<carl> there's a folder called nvidia
<carl> but it's empty
<mena> genii, okay thanks again
<genii> mena :)
<macvek> carl: it means that you don't have a driver installed
<carl> macvek: can't be, I just installed it ;)
<mena> genii, ^_^ :-)
<carl> and 3d-tests work like they should
<macvek> hmm :P
<macvek> but it works fast ?
<carl> ah, nevermind
<carl> it's there
<carl> I wonder why konsole didn't display it o0
<carl> anyway, I can find it with konqueror
<macvek> now you're using nv or nvidia driver ?
<genii> carl if you used the locate command from inside console you need to do the updatedb command first so it has a current list of files
<carl> nvidia
<macvek> so do you still have any problem with graphics ?
<macvek> :P
<carl> genii, no it's just me not being 100% up and going since last night :] 
<genii> carl Well, also if you manually install something the file databse doesn't get auto-updated
<carl> macvek: never had a problem with graphics as such, only that X crashes on boot
<macvek> hmm
<carl> I can give you the entire xorg.log if you want
<carl> in that pastebin
<macvek> k
<carl> what eas the address there again
<carl> ?
<carl> was*
<carl> (geez, my fingers does NOT compute today :s)
<genii> carl It may be an acpi issue. Is it set to something like acpi=off when the machine boots?
<carl> hmm
<macvek> carl /var/log/Xorg.0.log, send me last 10 lines
<manfred> Riddell: or someone similarily cometent. What does that error "Cannot change permissions for <filename> when writing to certain mounted samba shares mean
<manfred> And how can I get rid of it?
<carl> genii, well ACPI has a lot of output when I do dmesg
<carl> !pastebin
<carl> or smth
<macvek> wait
<macvek> carl, but after logging from console
<macvek> and typing startx
<macvek> does kde starts ?
<manfred> When I do the same operation from the shell, nothing complains at all
<macvek> or do you have to recompile drivers every time ?
<carl> macvek: do you mean if I end this x session and type startx from console again?
<carl> the only problem I have is when either rebooting, or turning off and on the computer
<genii> carl If you don't use the power saving stuff maybe think about checking the default kernel line in /etc/grub/menu.lst  and putting in the option  acpi=off
<carl> genii, k?
<carl> could it help?
<genii> manfred The easy but insecure option is to just set permissions on the shared directory to be read and write for all
<genii> carl Well, if it works we know right away what the issue is
<dennister> hi genii :)
<manfred> genii: No, it is not. I tried it :-)
<genii> dennister Hiya :)
<carl> macvek?
<carl> accept?
<manfred> genii: My own shares that are owner and group ME work just fine
<dennister> gm! ur at home i take it, not at the office
<mena> genii, i have file with extention debian do you why i cant install it on kubuntu
<manfred> genii: But I also got a share _images_ that everybody needs to be able to access and it's got force group images
<manfred> genii: And only that one complains
<macvek> carl: there is still one thing i dont understand, when your X11 doesn't start, after reboot ? or waht is exact problem :P im lost
<genii> manfred Also there is a global setting in smb.conf lyou could put to just allow anyone to read or write ... you would have to check the right command by examing   man smb.conf       but i think it may be something like guest_ok = yes   or similar to that.
<filthpig> macvek: yes, after reboot
<filthpig> macvek: should I post the last ten lines to you in a private msg?
<mena> genii, dont answer me now i know you are busy
<macvek> ok
<genii> manfred Well, if you are logging in as different users and writing to the same directories etc then depending on what their relative permissions are on the server, you may not be able to alter a file that a user with higher permissions has created
<manfred> genii: It used to work. The only thing that changed when that error first appeared was the kde release
<dennister> genii: I see ur very busy helping a lot of ppl with your vaunted expertise; just don't sign out until we chat, sil vu plait
<genii> dennister np
<macvek> filthpig: so the problem is with drivers.. bb in a minute
<Pekke> hello. i'm having again that problem: my cdrom is not working
<Pekke> i tried sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom, but it won't help.
<manfred> genii: But I can copy that file to the share. And the file got the right user and group and permissions
<manfred> genii: Only konqueror complains. The shell does not.
<genii> manfred Hmm, well it is beyond what I have a quick fix for then right now
<manfred> genii: Even with smb://share it works just fine but unfortunately all those apps don't want smb://
<filthpig> genii, hmmmmm, I can't find /etc/grub o0
<macvek> filthpig: /boot/grub/menu.lst here is config
<filthpig> aha
<filthpig> thanks
<genii> Yeah sorry, /boot  not /etc ... I get confoozed occasionally
<netstar> the variable is SCREEN_FONT
<netstar> what screen font does /etc/console-tools/config use in edgy? The variable is SCREEN_FONT
<filthpig> I don't find anything mentioning ACPI in there, though
<filthpig> is there any place in particular I should put it?
<filthpig> the acpi=off, that is
<genii> Well there should be other options listed somewhere there, anyplace in that section should be fine
<filthpig> hmmmm, so I should put it in the Debian Automagic Kernels List?
<filthpig> sorry I'm acting really dumb
<genii> filthpig I usually would put it just after where it says "splash" for instance
<filthpig> I just don't want to mess anything up
<spawn57> hey guys,  I got a problem with my kubuntu installation, i can't log in to kde as a normal user
<macvek> got to go, cya
<abstruck> hi, anyone using aiglx + kde?
<genii> filthpig Well you should have some entry that loads your default ubuntu distro...  there is a line there with first word kernel  then the name of the kernel image to use and so on. There are usually options after it one being the word "splash"
<filthpig> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<filthpig> root		(hd1,0)
<filthpig> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
<filthpig> this?
<filthpig> there are two places where it says splash
<filthpig> shit, I should be off
<spawn57> to a ministry concert?
<genii> filthpig Yeah thats the line. There are two like that because one is the safe kernel to use
<filthpig> spawn57: I wish :D
<filthpig> no, gonna go get my new fridge, haha
<spawn57> hehe
<bubu1uk> :)
<filthpig> was at a really cool concert last night, though
<filthpig> anyway, I'll try the acpi=off, then
<filthpig> If I'm not back within ten minutes, I've probably started slamming my head on the table
<spawn57> hehe
<spawn57> g'luck
* genii puts a soft cushion on filthpig's table
<filthpig> hehe
<filthpig> sigh
<filthpig> maybe I should try being root before editing.. :P
<filthpig> there we go
<filthpig> well
<filthpig> what do YOU think happened? ;)
<filthpig> since I actually should be slamming my head on the table
<genii> Well it was sooner than 10 minutes so possibly didn't crash X?
<genii> hmm
<filthpig> or the nvidia installer don't take so much time as I assumed :p
<Pekke> can enybody advice me how to get my cdrom to work? dmesg shows that hdb is my cdrom, but i can't play anything from it or browse anything.
<genii> filthpig Well I'm out of ideas on this for now
<filthpig> yep...
<filthpig> it's really odd
<genii> Pekke is there some line in the file /etc/fstab   which has the directory /media/cdrom0 ?
<filthpig> anyway, thanks for the effort genii
<filthpig> hm
<filthpig> there's one weird thing I want to try, though
<filthpig> turning off the computer, unplugging the power cord, let it stand there for a while, and then starting up again
<filthpig> hehe
<genii> filthpig Interesting tactic LOL
<filthpig> that's what I did when I went away for the christmas period
<filthpig> and when I came back, it actually worked
<Pekke> genii: yes, /dev/hdb mount point is /media/cdrom0
<genii> Hmm sounds like draining the cmos battery might have set it to some kind of safe defaults then
<filthpig> (until I managed to mess everything up and had to reinstall kubuntu...which put me back to doing this stupid thing of installing the driver for each reboot
<Pekke> so what does that mean?
<filthpig> genii, not very handy if I have to wait for weeks for it to happen though :D
<genii> Pekke Well, try putting in a cdrom then in konsole try:  mount /media/cdrom0         then see if you can use Konqueror or Nautilus or what you have to ssee if you can see the contents by navigating to /media/cdrom0
<Pekke> genii: it says: mount: no medium found.
<genii> filthpig Well, you could just try going to bios and do something like "set to factory" or "set to deafault" and just make sure clock is right
<Ayabara> I need to manually apply a patch for my laptop. can someone take a look at the page and help me with what to do? I seem to remember I once had a oneliner that did the trick...
<genii> Pekke Well, do you have a cd with some data on it in the drive?
<Pekke> yea
<filthpig> well
<genii> Pekke The cd could be bad. Try a cd you know for sure has something on it like some old driver cd or something and then try again
<filthpig> I'll try powering off, unplugging power cable and then get on with my other stuff
<filthpig> and when I get back I'll see if it works ^^
<Pekke> i've tried with audio cd and with 2 data cd's
<genii> Pekke Well, conceivably the laser in the cd drive could have gone kaput. You should try testing the drive in another computer, or put a known good cd drive in the box you using to test
<Pekke> i had this same problem yesterday, but then it started working after all kinds of commands. this morning it again stopped working... =(
<extern> when my cdrom drive was broking down, it sometimes worked, sometimes not :P
<extern> the problem was with the spiner motor on my cdrom drive
<genii> Pekke If the drive is going bad, that is a symptom
<extern> and it sometimes worked when I spinned it just before inserting the cd :)
<extern> until some smoke came out of the drive :d
<genii> eg: sporadic operation ...working one day not the next etc etc
<jman922> word!
<genii> Pekke Well, cd drives these days are pretty cheap. So it's not like replacing a burned out cpu or something ultra-expesive. but it's certainly aggravating
<genii> Pekke As a sidenaote, cd drives which are horrible in general and to steer away from would be Mitsumi and some Acer drives aren't that good either. Something like a panasonic or LG or anything like that gets quite a long life tho
<Pekke> well, it's a matsushita cd/dvdrom in a laptop...
<spawn57> do external cd-roms work well with linux?
<genii> spawn57 If you get a decent name-brand external enclosure, they work fine :)
<extern> I had 2 samsung drives, and they broke down both at almost same time, after around 3 or 4 years
<Pekke> but the cdrom is working fine, i tested it in my windows laptop. when i write sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom it says: you must specify the filesystem type
<spawn57> genii: i see
<genii> extern Yeah I *hate* samsung and maxtor for hd
<extern> I was talking about cdrom drives :)
<extern> I have one very old maxtor hdd, but it still seems to be working fine
<genii> pekke if it needs a fs type put for mount command:         sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0
<Pekke> genii: it says no medium found
<genii> Pekke Well, so then it goes back to either: CD you are trying to read is no good or possibly udf filesystem if it's a dvd   or drive is shot
<Pekke> hmm.. weird...
<genii> Pekke If you have a dvd in there or maybe the cd was writted using udf then try   -t udf    instead of iso9660
<Pekke> roger
<Pekke> doesn't seem to work...
<Pekke> is there any other way to install xubuntu than from a cd?
<genii> Pekke if it works sometimes and not others it's got to be some hardware thing like overheating or bad cd or something like that
<Pekke> ok
<Pekke> i was going to change for xubuntu, because kubuntu is too heavy for my laptop, but i guess not, because the cdrom ain't working...
<Pekke> well, it's not the overheating, laptop is chill.
<cstrippie> can't you just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<cstrippie> I did KDE that way once.
<Pekke> i'm a n00bie =) but i may try. =)
<Pekke> i'm no good with terminal and stuff
<genii> You can do it for kubuntu but not sure about xfce version. Quite possibly it works
<cstrippie> Or just search for xubuntu in synaptic
<cstrippie> I ran xubuntu in a VM for a while - fast, light, very usable.
<Pekke> does it change the whole desktop thing to xcfe version?
<genii> Yeah I just did apt-cache search xubuntu     you can install it by package
<cstrippie> Pekke - it gives you both options at startup
<genii> Pekke Since you already have a prior window manager you could select KDE or xfce from the login manager. You can already do that to switch from kde to gnome if you have bothe installed
<Pekke> i have only kde installed
<Pekke> in system settings/disk&filesystems it says that optical disk.... disabled!
<Pekke> when i try to modify, i can't find enable from anywhere
<cstrippie> Damn!  154 updates on a 384k connect
* cstrippie pulls hair out.
<Pekke> oh, when i try to enable: an error occured while enabling---
<genii> Pekke Any enlightening messages?
<Pekke> return message 32
<genii> unenlightening :(
<Pekke> if i choose the xubuntu desktop with adept, it installs xubuntu, whick i can then choose in login?
<genii> Yes just keep kdm for the login manager and it will let you decide at login which window manager you want
<Pekke> ok. is ubuntu any better than kubuntu, my laptop is 800mhz, 256m, some ati rage 4m graph card
<Pekke> i ment lighted
<Pekke> *lighter
<cstrippie> pekke - no
<Theory> Pekke: you could take a look at xubuntu
<Pekke> yes, that i will do...
<cstrippie> I gotta second the xubuntu - I think you'll even like it.
<cstrippie> In fact, if anything this kubuntu install appears to be using *more* memory than my (gnome) ubuntu.
<cstrippie> It's far prettier than that damned orange/brown tho.
<genii> Pekke Well the lightest ubuntu ditro to install would be xubuntu. Some ppl find it frustrating tho because it is not easy to do things that seem simple in other window managers like make desktop shortcuts and things of this nature. But this one takes the least resources to run. Then next resource-wise is the standard ubuntu with gnome for window manager. This is the one I like usually.Kubuntu dist is most resource hog but nice to use
<Pekke> i have used xubuntu some time ago
<Pekke> ok
<Pekke> i used xubuntu like an year ago for a few times, but then i found it and kubuntu too hard to use, so i used windows for most of my time. but i'm tired of windows, i want to use linux in my older laptop... so i'll try to make that xubuntu work. can i safely remove kubuntu-dekstip with adept after i've installed xubuntu dekstio?
<fdoving> Pekke: yes.
<cstrippie> Xubuntu was a monster in VM, only puppy has been faster.
<genii> Pekke Well if hard drive space is an issue you can remove it afterwards if you decide you like to use xubuntu exclusively
<Pekke> well, xubuntu works faster from the live cd than the kubuntu i have installed now onto my computer =)
<cstrippie> I have been running ubuntu feisty, but the network issue has me so irritated that I d/'d kubuntu feisty a couple of hours ago and loaded up.
<cstrippie> First impressions are mostly positive.
* cstrippie hadn't used KDE since his Red Hat days (waaaaay back)
<spawn57> cstrippie: what version of redhat?
<genii> IHeh I'm actually right now looking at my factory RH 5.2 disks LOL
<spawn57> haha I started around 6.x I think
<Theory> the first linux I tried was from corel :-)
<fdoving> the one with the tetris during install? :)
<spawn57> haha damn i remember reading about tha
<fdoving> oh no, that was caldera.
<genii> Theory CorelLinux is now Xandros
<spawn57> caldera is SCO now haha
<cstrippie> I remember CorelLinx - it sucked hard...
<genii> Well, it came with a linux version of WordPerfect which was cool. But they never open-sourced it
<raytray25> If I remove beagle, would it affect anything else?
<cstrippie> you don't like beagle?
* cstrippie loves the beagle almost as much as kiba
<raytray25> cstrippie, it's helper takes up most of my CPU at the worst times.
<brian_> Can anyone offer some advice on laptop partitioning?
<adaptr> raytray25: you can also just stop it and disable it at startup
<adaptr> brian_: what kind of advice ?
<cstrippie> brian - depends on what you have in mind.
<raytray25> Oh, I'll do that instead I guess.
<brian_> I have a new Compaq with 100 GB drive and qtparted won't partition it and neither will my old version of partition magic
<adaptr> raytray25: beagle took 25% of my athlon 1700+ as well, so I suggest you get rid of it completely :)
<raytray25> Heh
<adaptr> brian_: then the drive is locked
<adaptr> brian_: or it's a freaky connection - what kind of drive is it ?
<brian_> sata - I wiped it completely but too many things still don't work well out of box - may need windows for a while
<adaptr> you wha ? you wiped it ? and then what ?
* cstrippie thinks he'll have to see what the beagle is up to, processor-wise
<brian_> the compaq reinstall is a ghost image so it puts all the partitions back to factory
* adaptr thinks cstrippieis i for a surprise
<adaptr> brian_: okay, why did you need to "wipe" them in the first place ?
<cstrippie> I haven't noticed any issues thusfar, but that may be due to the dual-core in this box.
<brian_> couldn't resize the windows partition
<yotux> Newbie question:  which is better spanassassin or bogofilter?
<adaptr> brian_: what was the layout ?
<Theory> i find most indexers tend to be rather stressed by the complete kde source tree :-)
<cstrippie> Removing it would suck, I miss spotlight.
<brian_> right now it's about 90GB for windows and 10 GB holds a restore partition
<unix_infidel> thinkpad?
<adaptr> brian_: exact layout, in phisical and logical partitions
<adaptr> brian_: if the restore partition is interfering with resizing then yeah - it sucks, get rid of it
<unix_infidel> brian_: if this is a thinkpad, before you wipe the restore partitions create a recovery DVD or CDs of the recovery partition image.
<brian_> adaptr - I tried that but the 10 GB it freed isn't quite enough for my kubuntu plans
<adaptr> brian_: I totally don't believe that gparted wouldn't let you wipe the drive and partition it for ubuntu
<unix_infidel> of course you can.
<brian_> adaptr - I was able to wipe the drive, just can't resize the windows partition
<adaptr> unix_infidel: it's not a stinkpad, it's a Pessarium
<adaptr> brian_: after you have wiped the drive, there *is* no Widows partition
<adaptr> erm.. heh
<genii> yes, Widows is apt LOL
<brian_> sorry for confusion - I had to reinstall windows from ghost image
<adaptr> brian_: so - restore it into a smaller partition
<adaptr> brian_: 90GB for Widows is ridiculous
<brian_> adaptr - compaq reinstall disks are a ghost image
<brian_> they put all partitions back to factory setup
<brian_> and still can't resize
* cstrippie thinks you should use /sudo apt-get remove windows-sux0rz-desktop
<adaptr> brian_: doubt it - they are probably *an* image, but if it really is ghosted then you can most definitely change the restore size
<brian_> adaptr - There didn't seem to be any options to do that during the reinstall
<adaptr> brian_: please don't wibble about this - I have used every version of ghost there is, and they allow you to specific the destination partition size, as long as it fits the data to restore
<adaptr> brian_: if it is a ghost image, run ghost!
<cstrippie> Konqueror has come a long way.
<adaptr> really ? so it's less sucky now ? :)
<genii> Speaking of ghost isn't there now some linux version of that?
<adaptr> I highly doubt it
<adaptr> just use partimage
<cstrippie> Yeah, I read about that recently
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<mhb> Hi... can someone help me with knetworkmanager? It only lists wired connections on Edgy, although my wireless card is visible for HAL
<Pekke_> can i somehow force my computer to boot from the cdrom? like in qrub, if i goto command line or something?
<cstrippie> Project page for "Ghost for Linux:" http://freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/
<genii> Pekke Usually you can specify in the bios to boot cd first
<BluesKaj> Pekke_,yes you can change the boot sequence in your BIOS
<genii> Although if this is the problemmatic drive I don't hold out much hope there
<BluesKaj> hey genii...cold there too ...-12C here
<BluesKaj> ?
<Pekke_> i already did that.... but does Kubuntus disability to use my cdrom make it impossible to boot from it?
<Pekke_> no?
<BluesKaj> uhhmm yeah, prolly :(
* k-osh don't like bittorrent. Started dl of feisty2 yesterday and now it stopped    at 98%. Bloody annoying. It'd take 30min to get it from an ftp-site... *sigh*
<adaptr> Pekke_: kubuntu is perfectly able to boot form the CD, bt your BIOS may not be
<Pekke_> adaptr: i know that both are, but i'm having trouble w/ my cdrom....
<adaptr> Pekke_: then adjust your BIOS settings
<k-osh> Seem to upload just fine. Noting coming down though. Even with seeders in the swarm.
<genii> BluesKaj Hiya :) I dunno how cold here but the patio is definitely iced over and the cats don't want out for too longLOL
<adaptr> k-osh: get a better client ? :L)
<Pekke_> adaptr: i already set my bios to boot first from cdrom
<k-osh> adaptr: ktorrent isn't that bad is it?
<BluesKaj> right genii ...cats know :)
<adaptr> Pekke_: and does it ?
<adaptr> Pekke_: what scrolls by when you boot ?
<adaptr> k-osh: no idea.. I've used utorrent like.. forever :)
<Pekke_> not at the moment, but last time i got it to work was about 6 hours ago... and some hours ago my cdrom stopped working in kubuntu... (i got it working last night, but today it stopped again)
<adaptr> Pekke_: then that is likely a hardware issue with the cdrom
<Pekke_> well, it works in wondows cpu
<k-osh> It's fscking annoying that it'd hang at 98% and not attttt 0%. If it had done that I would have started an ftp download long ago...
<Pekke_> *windows
<adaptr> Pekke_: which connector is it on, is it on its own ide interface, is it set as master or slave
<Pekke_> it's a laptop cdrom
<adaptr> Pekke_: definitely hardware, then
<k-osh> It's just another 10 or so blocks that I need to get. Oh hell.
<adaptr> k-osh: quit whining already
<Pekke_> when i try to mount it, i get message no medium found
<adaptr> nobody here can help you with that...
<genii> adaptr Thats what I've been trying to convince him of earlier LOL
<BluesKaj> how can the BIOS not be seen by kubuntu at bootup, when it isn't loaded yet ?
<adaptr> BluesKaj: "BIUOS not be seen
<adaptr> " is nonsense
<adaptr> sorry
<adaptr> Pekke_: when you try to mount it ? so you *can* run ubuntu ?
<genii> BluesKaj Not sure what you mean by bios not being seen etc
<k-osh> adaptr: I LIKE whining. Misery loves company, haven't you heard? And someone _might_ know something about torrents that I don't.
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> still having no such partition come up
<BluesKaj> look in the System Menu and check if the cdrom is listed
<adaptr> k-osh: then ask pointed questions, and somebody might be able to help... but stop whining, or go to #ubuntu-whiners
<Pekke_> well, kubuntu works, but not my cdrom when running kubuntu
<ForgeAus> could it be because I have multiple primary partitions?...
<BluesKaj> genii , I meant that kubuntu can't see the BIOS , there's no relationship
<adaptr> BluesKaj: that is correct - there never is, so what's your question ?
<genii> synopsis of Pekke's cdrom: hardware wise it recognises and sets up for hdb and mounts to /media/cdrom0 with proper fstab entry including ios9660 and udf. Always gives "no media found"
<BluesKaj> there was no question , I was pointing it out to Pekke
<adaptr> BluesKaj: it *sounded* an awful lot like a question.. it had a question mark and everything
<BluesKaj> adaptr, well if it was a rhetorical question
<BluesKaj> err it was
<adaptr> sure... but nobody can see your rhetorical face here :)
<k-osh> adaptr: There isn't a ubuntu-whiners channel. You trickster. I was alone in there. Noone to complain to. But since yoooou seem to know torrrrentssss, what could be the trouble with downllloads that stop just  before compppleting? (and I also hateee this keyboooard repeaat that keeps fffscking up my typing)
<Pekke_> bluesKaj: in system settings it says about my optical drive: /dev/hdb, mount point /media/cdrom, DISABLED. when i try enable it, it gives me erroe about the missing medium.
<darkserver3> hey,someone know where my beryl setting manager go???
<adaptr> k-osh: the obvious problem would be that the client is not getting enough bandwidth - is it at exactly 0 bytes/sec, or just very low ?
<ksoviet> hi
<darkserver3> hi
<BluesKaj> yeah it's disabled cuz you have no cd or dvd in it
<k-osh> adaptr: 0 bytes/sec. But it has obviously worked since I have most part of the file.
<Pekke_> yes i do, i've tried with 4 different discs
<adaptr> k-osh: yes, but it's not working now - which some people might consider the defining characteristic of the issue
<darkserver3> i need some help... my bsm it's lost
<k-osh> adaptr: Could     i be "punishhed" since I have too low share rrrrratio?
<adaptr> k-osh: wouldn't surprise me in the least
<k-osh> adaptr: Yesss, that's the biggest problem. that iit doesn't work now.
<adaptr> k-osh: have you lied when setting up your max outgoing bandwidth ?
<adaptr> k-osh: because that limits what you get from peers and seeders
<Pekke_> dmesg | tail says: cdrom:open failed.
<adaptr> (although it should never be *zero*)
<k-osh> adaptr: it's the default settings. So whatever's in there isn't my lies. ;-)
<mhb> okay, one more question: Edgy's Kopete shows only ICQ numbers instead of nicknames on some friends ... even though the people have their nicks set up correctly. How can I fix that?
<adaptr> k-osh: there are no default settings for upload speed, since the client cannot know that
<BluesKaj> ICQ...ppl still use that ?
<k-osh> adddddddapppppppttr: It's set  "unlimiitied"
<|kosmo|> somone
<k-osh> adaptr: unlimited. So that shouldn't bbe a problem.
<adaptr> k-osh: have you read the log file?
<k-osh> adaptr: dddidn't know there was one. Will have to look for it then.
<darkserver3> darkserver2 it's busy now, he can help me, please someone here it's listing me
<k-osh> adaptr: Can't find any log of ktorrent and it doesn't appear to log in "messages" or "syslog" either.
<genii> Is anyone running a small cluster?
<switchkill> please i need help, i can't get the mp3 support to work
<genii> (or even a large one)
<deviant> switchkill : Did you install the codecs?
<k-osh> genii: Have been at  work. Wwhat do you    need?
<switchkill> i have tried but i have no idea if it worked how do i check if they are installed
<k-osh> genii: running one I mean.
<genii> k-osh Are you running some mpi kernel?
<k-osh> genii: We did some   experrrrimeeeeeeeeeenting   with that but  for our needs pvm wasss qqquite enough.
<deviant> switchkill : By trying to play a mp3 in one of your media players.
<switchkill> yeah it dont work
<deviant> switchkill : did you install w32codecs?
<genii> k-osh OK trying to get a feel for which route to take. I have about 50 or so old P3 systems and the electricity.
<mouse-maniac> hello id like to know if i can install firestarter on kubuntu couse don't like guard dog?
<mouse-maniac> and if it works as fine as on gnome
<genii> k-osh My first inclination is to make some sort of POV renderfarm
<deviant> mouse-maniac : Yes
<mouse-maniac> thanx
<mouse-maniac> can u help me dubble partion xp kubuntu as it's 1 time i do it ?
<mouse-maniac> i got xp now and fedora on hd
<k-osh> genii: What will you use it for? I think that's the main question. Also, do check out some cluster management softwares, they're quite handy.
<deviant> mouse-maniac : Lol You're asking the wrong person, I just know the basics
<switchkill> umm i'm not to sure, i put an entry into sources.list updated the aptitude tried to install libxine-extracodecs and it just says no packages will be installed accept this solution
<deviant> switchkill : Try sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<mouse-maniac> as only difect i seen till now is a hard dubble partioner in ubuntu family id like to some help to partion xp kubuntu
<Pekke_> which linux is small enough to fit in to a usb memory? if i try to use my cdrom with some other distro...
<k-osh> genii: For POV I think PVM is good enough. We used that as a demo and it worked very well. It's quite cool to see how different nodes build different parts of the image. There was already a pvm integration tool made for pov.
<mouse-maniac> btw use anacondo fedora 6 does every think in a click
<mouse-maniac> ubuntu neads that
<mouse-maniac> pekke damn small linux
<Pekke_> i'll get that
<switchkill> it's saying its not available
<deviant> switchkill : Did you uncomment all the repo's in sources.list?
<mouse-maniac> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<genii> k-osh Yeah I think there was a management app called perhaps neuron or similar I used before when I had a small mandrake mpi cluster. I'm thinking about a debian/ubuntu cluster for tinkering mainly but for something useful maybe doing rendering of stills from POVRay then exporting into footage
<cloakable> switchkill: did you do sudo apt-get update after editiong sources.list?
<k-osh> genii: MPI is better for jobs that aren't easy to parallell iirc. POV is very parallell so you should be fine with that I think.
<mouse-maniac> can u put some thing good as anaconda un ubuntu family distros for the future click and go partioner?
<bronze_0_1> Hi all - I have a new Kubuntu installation. When I login as root I cam play my mp3's with XMMS perfectly.  When I Log in as a normal user, xmms gets an error "Can't open audio". (yes, I logged root out first. :)   This seems likely to be a permissions problem. Can some one give me a pointer some docs about how to fix this ?
<bronze_0_1> *can
<genii> k-osh Thanks for the input
<k-osh> genii: Very cool project. How come you got 50 or so odd boxes to spare?
<deviant> bronze_0_1 : Put your user in the audio group.. Or add the audio group to your user
<k-osh> genii: Glad if it helped.
<mouse-maniac> so will future distros of ubuntu family have anaconda or some thing as good to dubble partion in it?
<genii> k-osh The not-for-profit ISP I work at got around 3000 old systems donated from the city
<bronze_0_1> deviant: ah, that easy!   on my way. Thank you.
<mouse-maniac> fedora 6 whit xandros was the only distro yet to click and go whit out problems my xp
<deviant> bronze_0_1 : Anytime :)
<mouse-maniac> so deviant ?
<k-osh> genii: Sweet. So you'll set up this renderfarm for us all to use... ;-)
<switchkill> i had a problem with resolving my router dns server, for some reson the resolv.conf keeps reverting back to the routers dns instead of using my isp's so the fist few times before i edited it didn't work i dont think
<mouse-maniac> im asking u deviant if that's ok
<genii> k-osh So I figure I may as well put a few dozen to work on something productyive instead of being on skids in a warehouse. Hmm... perhaps some website to drop off a pov file then check in on the rendering queue and progress would be cool
<deviant> mouse-maniac : I would have no idea Mouse-Maniac I'm a n00b to Kubuntu myself.
<mouse-maniac> o ok
<mouse-maniac> any experts here?
<genii> k-osh Then you get a url to go pick up the finished footage or similar
* deviant points to K-osh and genii
<deviant> switchkill : try sudo apt-get update
<mouse-maniac> genii when will ubuntu family distros have some thing good to dubble partion in a click as fedora's 6 anaconda?
<mouse-maniac> or k-osh
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: are you on fedora now?
<mouse-maniac> yes
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: might want to enable the spell checker then
<lotusleaf> :)
<mouse-maniac> but for some strange reason gives me lcd problems
<genii> Well I've had to deal with Xandros before but I'm not neccesarily an expert with it. It's basically another debian based distro like ubuntu or knoppix but with some more commercial-type features like codeweavers etc
<mouse-maniac> no im on xp and not english sorry
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: I see :)
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: did you mean "double partition" ?
<mouse-maniac> xandros is the best for begginers just to $
<mouse-maniac> yes
<mouse-maniac> thanx
<switchkill> yeah it fetched 3B
<mouse-maniac> what im trying to say xandros and fedora 6 did my dubble partion from xp whit one click using anaconda
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: I find Ubuntu best for beginners, but this isn't a cross-distro comparison channel. Try #linux for general chat.
<deviant> switchkill : Great, Now try sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: Use what works for you.
<BluesKaj> isn't Xandros a commercial distro ?
<genii> mouse-maniac The Xandros devs unfortunately don't distribute their installation code
<mouse-maniac> no im just asking if they will put a dubble partioner good as anaconda on ubuntu to as i see it's hard to manualy do it now
<switchkill> couldn't find package w32codecs
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<deviant> switchkill : okay, You'll need to add some repo's to your source.list.
<deviant> !w32codecs
<switchkill> sweet
* deviant kicks the bot.
<Jucato> hm...
<mouse-maniac> well if i had $ for it would be the best for begginers every one knows of the free distros im in a big fight choosing kubuntu or fedora 6
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: you might address your question for discussion on the UbuntuForums.org
<mouse-maniac> thanx
<BluesKaj> someone wake the bot !
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: yw
<BluesKaj> !bot
<deviant> switchkill : give me a moment and I'll have some repo's to add to your source.list so you can apt-get w32codecs
<genii> BluesKaj Yes, it is what used to be Corel Linux but now Xandros. Based in Ottawa. They tried to make a deal with us as an ISP where we put it instead of Kubuntu and they would charge ppl some fee to get extras like codeweavers or ooother stuff like xdms server
<switchkill> thanks
<mouse-maniac> lotus i made the famous test on linux desktop and said only 2 distros fornew users and what i look for are ubuntu and madrivia they said kubuntu is not good for begginers is that true?
<Jucato> switchkill: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<deviant> Well that works too :) Thanks Jucato
<BluesKaj> IC genii
<genii> Xandros also makes you pay for support and some other stuff like winmodem drivers etc
<mouse-maniac> couse im ready to install kubutu now 64 bit 6.10
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: I feel that Kubuntu and Ubuntu are both excellent for beginners. I've preloaded several systems with each for people aged 70 and above who knew little to nothing about computers and previously used Windows. If they can use it, anyone can.
<Jucato> :)
<deviant> Xandros sounds to much like Linspire.
<anatoliy> what is the bash command to search for a file
<genii> deviant Yeah same kind of mentality
<mouse-maniac> btw i must thank u for this so user friendly comunity and biggest the other ones are cold and rude 90%
<bronze_0_1> deviant: works!  Thank you for the info.  More info:  had to log the user out and back in again in order for the change to take affect. Restarting xmms wasn't suficient. (This tells me I need more coffee, a change to /etc.groups cannot affect an already existing set of user processes or any spwaned from those )
<mouse-maniac> another reason i feel to switch to ubuntu
<switchkill> will the w32codecs play mp3 or is only mico formats?
<bronze_0_1> anatoliy: there are two - find and locate
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: top notch community :)
<genii> Well 3 ways if you count whereis LOL
<lotusleaf> anatoliy: locate filename
<bronze_0_1> anatoliy: locate works off a database that is periodically regenerated. find will find everything no matter how recent the change
<BluesKaj> using kubuntu isn't the problem lotusleaf, setup is the prob ...I'm 63 and used windows for 7yrs before switching to Linux ...it'takes some work to get it working the way windows does .
<deviant> switchkill : It'll play mp3's
<anatoliy> bronze_0_1: thanks, can you give me an example of one please
<lotusleaf> anatoliy: sudo updatedb && locate filename if you've just installed/compiled something recently
<bronze_0_1> locate is fats and find is slower
<bronze_0_1> *fast
<Jucato> deviant: er??
<switchkill> nice
<mouse-maniac> i like the the ubuntu spirit as im a socialist and the fact it's the biggest and 24/7 helping fedora seems rude and a goast town comunity suse even worse i got good reply just for $ distros comunity not nice
<bronze_0_1> anatoliy: i can if you can tell what you are looking for. :)
<genii> anatolly If the command "locate" gives you some error about no db  first run: sudo updatedb     and then try the locate command again after
<deviant> bronze_0_1 : lol sorry, I forgot to tell you to logout then back in.
<Jucato> switchkill: w32codecs is for windows formats. libxine-extracodecs (in the repos) is for mp3's, avi's, and aac's
<bronze_0_1> deviant: s'
<Jucato> deviant: ^^^^
<bronze_0_1> deviant: s'allright..
<anatoliy> lotusleaf: thank you
<mouse-maniac> do u  lotus work for ubuntu progect and genii?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, kick the ubotu ... wake it up :)
<anatoliy> genii thanks
<lotusleaf> BluesKaj: then perhaps people should spend a moment to contact their local officials and have them explore why OEMs are preloading so few choices
<lotusleaf> anatoliy: yw
<Jucato> !ping
<genii> mouse-maniac The ubuntu community is about the most helpful of all linux distributions
<Jucato> hm..
<mouse-maniac> couse others' don't have the geek philosphy and ubuntu spirit that's why they more idividual or $ oriented
<mouse-maniac> i think u are the comunity who show linux better and socialism
<bronze_0_1> >.>
<genii> mouse-maniac I do not work for ubuntu project. But I am very interested in open-source software and operating systems.
<mouse-maniac> id like to meet mark once they told me he comes to chat when he has times on ubuntu is that true?
<bronze_0_1> anatoliy: are you all set?
<BluesKaj> lotusleaf, we all know the reason for that ...it's called Bill Gates disease and his predatory marketing practices has retailers gun shy .
<lotusleaf> BluesKaj: lol
<switchkill> yeah still no joy with the mp3's, why can't i install the libxine-extracodecs
<lotusleaf> !sabdfl | mouse-maniac
<mouse-maniac> so is this thing future possible about mark lotus ?
<mouse-maniac> what did u do?
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: again, check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ for starters :)
<genii> switchkill Does apt-cache search  libxine-extracodecs        show anything? You may need to add some repos if it doesn't
<bronze_0_1> lotusleaf: MS financially penalizes any OEM who offers other OS platform choices. Its illegal and they have been found guilty of the infraction, unfortunately when the federal administration changed parties the new administration basically told the Department of Justice to lay off MS.  (I was an analyst at IDC during that trial. It was part of my job to analyse the market implications of thoae events)
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: you might find #ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu-offtopic, and #ubuntuforums usefulf or Offtopic chat, as this is a support channel.
<switchkill> it does nothing
<genii> switchkill OK let me look up what repo it should be in then
<mouse-maniac> ok thanx
<lotusleaf> bronze_0_1: interesting, if you scratched out any writings yourself on the matter I'd love to read them @ #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<bronze_0_1> lotusleaf: Sadly the copyrights on those writings all belong to IDC and cost about $3K for the first copy (cheaper in bulk quantities.. :-)  )
<lotusleaf> bronze_0_1: O_o wow
<genii> switchkill Apparently that package should be in multiverse. So edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add multiverse to the end of all the repo names if it isn't there already. Then doa  sudo apt-get update afterwards then apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs after
<bronze_0_1> IBM was grateful for the briefings however.  Remeber when IBM decided to pour a metric sh_tload of money into marketing Linux? :-)
<genii> switchkill If it shows up then, you can install it of course
<genii> Oracle seems to be leaning towards linux too but not in a nice way really
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ForgeAus> ahh I think I figured whats wrong
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %ubotwo!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
<ForgeAus> ok what do I do about the /dev folder in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> if its missing sdb3?
<Jucato> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ForgeAus> in fact its got alot of devices but its also missing alot
<genii> ForgeAus well, udev normally only makes entries for what it finds. So if no sdb3 there, it couldn't see one
<genii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ForgeAus> genii this is on an install
<genii> Jucato bot consolation prize for failing the test
<ForgeAus> the drive it installed too is missing half of the /dev devices it should have
<Jucato> hehe
<ForgeAus> thats why it can't mount my boot partition?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ForgeAus> sdb3 was where it was installed too
<ForgeAus> grrrr to
<ForgeAus> (damn grammar/typos/etc)
<ForgeAus> can you copy files from dev?
<genii> ForgeAus I noticed occasionally the partioner doesn't do a proper write. You may need to back up a step and dblcheck the partitions and so on
<apokryphos> !info amarok
<ForgeAus> the partitions there I can mount it
<ForgeAus> its got a filesystem on it even
<Martiini> how do I get information about a file when there is no filename (probably iso file)
<Jucato> !test
<ForgeAus> its just got missing files thats all
<Jucato> :O
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<ubotu> Failed.
<ForgeAus> can't mount a /dev/sdb3 that doesn't have a corresponding /dev/sdb3 file entry right?
<genii> ForgeAus You can mount a partition which does not exist in /dev ???
<ForgeAus> so why didn't that file copy?
<ForgeAus> genii... yes from the live CD I can
<ForgeAus> its the drive I installed too (sdb3) thats missing the /dev/sdb3 device
<rich__> ho
<ForgeAus> which is why grub can't boot into it?
<ForgeAus> shouldn't the installer have copied that tho?
<cloakable> rich__: Who you calling a ho, ho? :p
<ForgeAus> what I don't understand is why it didn't
<switchkill> yeah thanks heaps it's working now
<ForgeAus> grub can't mount it (because to grub and sdb3 itself the device doesn't exist)
<genii> ForgeAus cp has an archive switch which lets you copy problemmatic files like devices. eg:   cp -a /dev/whatever /dest/wherever
<esben> Anyone here know of a good, wireless access point, preferably running linux (Debian would be perfect... almost *ubuntu) ?
<ForgeAus> um genii will the gui work if I copy as root in konqueror??
<jatos> hey
<genii> esben You mean an embedded thing like a Linksysy or DLink or a computer running some linux distro like meshAP?
<aspedia> how can I see if I have ubuntu server installed? when I do "lsb_release -a" then I see only that is ubuntu
<aspedia> can somone help?
<Jucato> aspedia: it will always say that it's ubuntu
<ForgeAus> ok they all show up there now
<ForgeAus> but is this going to fix my problem.. brb
<genii> ForgeAus I suspect not since you can't use just cp /dev/a /dest/place     as root successfully. It needs the -a switch for devices
<ForgeAus> I guess trying to boot is the only way I can find out uh?
<aspedia> so how can I see that its the server version
<aspedia> ?
<elcuco> how can install the kickoff menu in 6.10?
<Jucato> aspedia: try "uname -r"
<ForgeAus> genii I did it on command line I was just curious about gui
<ForgeAus> ok trying it
<ForgeAus> bbl prolly
<Jucato> elcuco: I think there's a .deb package lurking somewhere in www.kde-apps.org or www.kde-look.org
<esben> genii: An embedded thingy... I think. I do have a server already, but I didn't really consider that as an option. I'm pretty new to this wireless thingy
<switchkill> i'm also having problems with mounting my ntfs
<DjDarkman_> hy ,can someone point me to a link that can help me set up my network ,because it`s impossible to set it up trough kcontrol?
<aspedia> ahh, okay thanks :)
<DjDarkman_> I have 3 network cards ,1 that gives me internet acces ,1 for later use ,and another for my laptop ,that would need to access the internet too
<jatos> I've been trying to recover some last partitions using testdisk, and it hasn't found all my partitions, anyone got any ideas?
<genii> esben There are several alternate firmwares available for the WRT54 series of router/wap which is linux based.
<genii> esben Thats the one I'm most familiar with
<esben> genii: Thank you. I have heard that you have to be careful what model you buy, exactly... something about being sure to get the GL or something.
<elcuco> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=50240
<elcuco> ^^ kickoff, i think :)
<genii> esben The model numbers afer version 4 have half the ram onboard so better to get a model prior to that. The G series I think are the ones with less ram. But you could likely find out easily by Google
<esben> genii: Heh. Easy you say. Thanks, the memory is probably a good keyword
<elcuco> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/12/kickoff-for-kde-now-also-available-for-kubuntu-edgy/
<Jucato> elcuco: you can install the .deb package from kde-apps
<genii> esben I just looked it up :) The wrt54G is the model specifically I remembered. Models version 1 thru 4 have 4Mb then they scaled it down to 2Mb after model 5
<elcuco> the one i linked to in the last post is unavailable now
<|Daisuke_Ido|> wrt54g v3 with hyper-wrt :D
<deviant> .... I thought mysql server installed without a password..
<MidMark> kickoff installations sucks, it will destroy all your kde preferences
<Jucato> elcuco: remember... use at your own risk
<Jucato> MidMark: *all*?
<apokryphos> MidMark: why?
<Jucato> not really, iirc
<elcuco> MidMark: you tested it?
<MidMark> yes
<esben> genii: You must be better at googling than I. I thank thee :D
<apokryphos> MidMark: if so, it was obviously packaged unproperly
<Jucato> I used it. didn't destroy my prefs
<apokryphos> nothing about kickoff itself
<genii> esben np
<thibault> bonjour
<MidMark> I mean kicker pref
<elcuco> ok, i will not use it then :)
<thibault> hablar frances
<apokryphos> MidMark: like what?
<apokryphos> !france
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about france - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !fr
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> :P
<MidMark> for example all my keyb shortcuts
<Jucato> MidMark: didn't touch my kicker prefs either
<apokryphos> !france is <alias> fr
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<thibault> thanck you
<Jucato> rawr
<apokryphos> 8)
<MidMark> Jucato: I had tested probably another package
<MidMark> not 3v1n0 one
<Jucato> I think I used the one from kde-apps
<MidMark> yes the same for me
<apokryphos> Jucato: what did you think of it?
<Jucato> apokryphos: in some ways nice... but...
<MidMark> and at the next boot kde should reconfigure it like the first time one install it
<heat839> hi, i have plugged in 2 sata hdds and kubuntu fails to load now ?
<apokryphos> MidMark: what?
<genii> heat839 Plug them in after it loads
<MidMark> kickoff
<apokryphos> kde should reconfigure kickoff?
<apokryphos> I have no idea what you mean
<BluesKaj> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<heat839> thanks
<deviant> Has anyone tried installing mysql? And if you have did it ever ask you for a password after install?
<BluesKaj> SUSE ? who would want that ? :)
<genii> heat839 These are external drives?
<heat839> internal sata150
<apokryphos> BluesKaj: because it's an awesome menu?
<apokryphos> well, opensuse is awesome too
<MidMark> apokryphos: after installed kickoff package from kde-look and rebooted then kde asked me to reconfigure kde behaviours like the first time you run kde without preconfiguration
<apokryphos> I'm sure that's got nothing to do with kickoff
<BluesKaj> yeah apokryphos , but you're biased , yer a SUSE lover , cuz i remeberyou over at the  Suse chat :)
<Jucato> MidMark: was that the only thing you installed before this happened? or did you install/upgrade anything before kickoff
<spawn57> when's feisty coming out?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: not really. I agree with apokryphos
<apokryphos> BluesKaj: or because you can /whois ;-)
<MidMark> Jucato: I really don't remember but another person in kde-look comment warns about settings ovverride
<genii> heat OK then don't plug them in afterwards. Whats happened anyhow, is that the drives are being shuffled as to what devices they belong to now. So one of the new drives is taking for instance devoce sda where before it was belonging to ubuntu hd
<BluesKaj> no i remember
<apokryphos> BluesKaj: using a distro doesn't really mean you have to be biased, anyhow.
<apokryphos> BluesKaj: and it's more interesting if you have two 8)
<BluesKaj> apokryphos, just funnin' ya :)
<doc|> hey hey
<MidMark> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<apokryphos> =)
<Jucato> MidMark: probably... but I installed and removed kickoff twice, nothing like that happened
<doc|> I have Feisty Herd 2, and I need ative 3D,
<MidMark> Jucato: ok, so don't know
<BluesKaj> suse was ok , and it would be much better if they found a better source pkg system
<genii> heat839 What is better is to figure out what the original drive was being set to. Then try to arrange the drives in such a way physically so the bootable drive has the same designation as before
<MidMark> Jucato: anyway in kickoff there is suspend/freeze button... it's strange
<Jucato> BluesKaj: heh you're turning this into a suse discussion :P
<MidMark> there is no I want to say
<heat839> it goes past grub, but fails and says it cant access my ext3 partition, windows however boots fine, they are both on the boot hard drive which hasnt changed position
<Jucato> hm.. I didn't recall that, since I don't suspend/freeze
<ForgeAus> well I fixed it
<ForgeAus> dunno why but it'd called itself hd0 instead of 1
<ForgeAus> so it switched itself around!
<ForgeAus> thats why the partition didn't exist
<ForgeAus> because it was looking on the wrong drive
<MidMark> Jucato: yes but they miss, laptop uses them a lot
<genii> heat839 Windows was on the same physical drive but different partition?
<heat839> yes
<ForgeAus> at least now I can add packages
<ForgeAus> and try and see if I can get my xp back up
<ForgeAus> and/or 98
<voltkaiser> What' s new in Feisty?
* BluesKaj ceases and desists from mentioning the other distro name that begins with an "S" :)
<Jucato> !herd2
<genii> heat839 Still sounds like a mixup with the drive designations. When grub goes to Windows it is usually specifying something like HD(),1) or so. But when linux tries to mount / it is trying /dev/sda2 or similar. So one of the other drives is becoming linux device sda for example
<Jucato> bah...
<ForgeAus> well I know pydance doesn't need to be patched in feisty!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mineur> BluesKaj: Slackware? :p
<ForgeAus> !herd
<BluesKaj> whatever :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mineur> hehe
<ForgeAus> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<genii> heat839 If all your drives are sata then likely sda sdb and so on. If the old drive was ide then likely hda instead
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I was specifically looking for herd links.. nvm :)
<lamelma23> alguien me puede decir como poner a reproducir mp3 en este sistema no lo domino bien aun
<Jucato> !es | lamelma23
<ubotu> lamelma23: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> the kickoff menu looks interesting , does it work ok on kubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> Jucato, well I was too, but looks like uboto didn't know much about them!
<heat839> there all sata drives, boot drive is in sata0
<blindside> hey guys
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yes. but use at your own risk... since it's a 3rd-party deb
<blindside> what is the best samba gui?
<blindside> or something similar that manages windows lan
<Ayabara> does hp_mute_led / ac97_quirk mean anything to anyone? I need to add a fix for my inspiron 6000, but I have no idea how...
<switchkill> how do i set folder attributes?
<blindside> man this channel is busy
<Jucato> switchkill: right-click on the folder -> Properties?
<switchkill> in shell
<Jucato> switchkill: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Jucato> voltkaiser: might want to look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd1/Kubuntu and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd2/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> blindside, try Komba , it's more of an alternative network browser for Samba
<blindside> thx
<switchkill> i want to create a folder in /media so i can mount ntfs to it and i can't create it unless i'm root and thn its locked and i cant access it in  konqueror
<blindside> is there a way i can set it up so i dont have to enter password in kdesu everytime?
<blindside> it gets annoying everytime i wanna run adept..
<genii> heat839 If you have a livecd available I would boot to that. Then find what drive the system is seeing the old boot as. You can edit the fstab file on the old boot drive to mount whatever partition now contains the / if it is not the same as before.
<lotusleaf> blindside: you could create a shortcut to run an app with kdesu
<blindside> yeah i know, but i cant be stuffed entering password into kdesu everytime i run the app
<blindside> or is that the whole point of it for security?
<Jucato> blindside: whole point of security/stability
<BluesKaj> yup, I got used to it
<heat839> ok thanks for your help genii, i will give that a go
<blindside> i see thats ok then
<lotusleaf> blindside: on ubuntuforums and elsewhere there are instructions on how to have fat or ntfs loaded for read access without having to use konq as root to read it
<Jucato> switchkill: "sudo mkdir <directory_name>"
<genii> Yes, su password is there to remind you every time so you don't get lackadaisical about running averything as root
<Jucato> switchkill: as for having write access to ntfs mounts, it's not recommended
<lotusleaf> Jucato: agreed
<Murchadh> switchkill, Think it may have more to do with the command that mounts the drive than the permissions on that folder/mount point. Can you unmount the drive sudo umount /dev/?d?? where ?d?? is sda1/hda2/hb4 or somesuch?
<lotusleaf> blindside: just create a seperate fat partition so you can move files back and forth
<genii> switchkill Yes avoid writing to ntfs from linux whenever possible
<switchkill> yeah i'ts read only and i unmounted it
<Minataku> s/whenever\ possible/period/
<genii> switchkill There is also an ext3 driver for windoze that you can use if files are larger than 4 gigs a lot *fat32 limit)
<{Nathan}> How do I make activate the VNC desktop sharing in kubuntu?
<Minataku> Morning, genii
<switchkill> ok i'm just new to all of this i can't create a folder in konqueror thats named say /media/windows casue i dont have access to /media, i can however create it in shell root and mount my ntfs to it but i cant access it in konqueror casue i dont have access to it. am i missing something here casue last time i checked i owned this computer?
<genii> Minataku Mornin :)
<DjDarkman> can someone help me set up internet connection sharing?
<genii> Nathan To the line that runs the vnc server just add the switch -shared
<{Nathan}> genii: how can I make it run when I boot?
<Minataku> genii: So, what's the news on what you can send me (or has your sickness caused no updates (which is acceptible, can't fault you for being sick :3 ))
<{Nathan}> switchkill: You can't make that folder because you're not root.
<genii> Nathan Sorry, no help there :)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> so...  once i've installed kickoff, how do i start it/add it to the panel
<{Nathan}> ok, thanks.
<Murchadh> switchkill, Right try mounting it like this, sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev/?d?? /media/mount_point and then try to access them as ordinary user!
<|Daisuke_Ido|> because in theory, it should show same as the k menu, but noooo
<Jucato> |Daisuke_Ido|: restart kicker, it takes over the K Menu applet
<|Daisuke_Ido|> ah ha
<Jucato> |Daisuke_Ido|: dcop kicker kicker restart
<switchkill> how am i not root when i'm logged in as the same one to access all the other stuff
<genii> Minataku They have the office all torn apart right now to put down some new flooring. so all the stuff is in a locked office couple doors down for which I have no key :( Monday is soonest i can look at it all
<Ayabara> anyone? where can I configure the way my "ac97 module" is loaded in ubuntu?
<Jucato> !sudo | switchkill
<ubotu> switchkill: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Minataku> genii: k
* Minataku pets genii ^^
<hak5fan> Hey. I just managed to get Warcraft III working in wine....
<hak5fan> well almost....
<|Daisuke_Ido|> oh man that's nice.  go vista clone!
<genii> Minataku Heh
<Minataku> genii: Using a CLI client or GUI?
<genii> Minataku I broke down and installed KDE on this 6.06 server which was previously cli only
<Minataku> :o
<switchkill> i realize that
<Minataku> In that case, don't forget to look at this picture: http://data.furaffinity.net/yolin/1161544597.yolin_chain_headshot.jpg :D
<Kr4t05> I can use mount to mount a bin/cue disc image, right?
<genii> Minataku I get a 404 on that url
<wedgeV> Kr4t05: i think not
<Minataku> Damn it...
<DarkDreaM> Bonjour,
<DarkDreaM> Est-il normal que aMSN soit graphiquement trs moche ?
<switchkill> when i logged in at the splash screen i thought i because root. how do i become root so i can access the atribs of locked folders and files and what ever i want. thats why i asked how do i change the atribs in shell casue i'm root in there and it lets me.
<wedgeV> Kr4t05: you can use bchunk to convert bin/cue to iso
<wedgeV> Kr4t05: you should be able to mount that
<Minataku> genii: Aw, nuts, they must be doing anti-hotlinking >.<
<link> I have a question about Amarok
<Minataku> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/262308/ << Try that one instead I guess, sorry >.<
<BluesKaj> !fr | DarkDreaM
<ubotu> DarkDreaM: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<longbean> switchkill: the linux terminology is "permissions", not attribs. you probably need the chmod command.
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: You beat me to it.
<|Daisuke_Ido|> link: ask away
<link> can anyone get their Amarok players to play radio stations or PLS files?
<|Daisuke_Ido|> um
<Mightily-Oats> hey all... this will probably be the most off topic question ill ask but does anyone have any experience with agoracart.. i just need to know if.. after its installed it has a default template i plug data into.. or do i need to specifically design an interface?
<Kr4t05> link: Yeah, but I think you need w32codecs
<genii> Minataku "Coffee?" picture?
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, one of the few ways that i can actually help here :)
<link> can I grab it from Adept?
<Minataku> genii: Yeah
<Minataku> :D
<genii> Minataku Yeah it's cute
<Minataku> When I found it I thought of you and stdin
<genii> Minataku If you find a good pic of Juan Valdez and his trusty mule lemme know! LOL
<Minataku> genii: rofl
<link> would gstreamer work for w32 codecs?
<BluesKaj> link , i tried to replace xmms with amarok in streamtuner but that option doesn't work in edgy...seems amarok is taking a bit of a backseat
<link> hmmmm
<lerneaen_hydra> random end user question: anyone know how to get midi/jackd working?
<link> I'll give xmms a wing
<BluesKaj> xmms works fine tho , link
<genii> Minataku Well since the sun is up here I need to crawl away and continue my vampire lifestyle by sleeping when the sun shines
<Mightily-Oats> if no one knows about agoracart thats ok.. i mean.. its very off topic.. but the other question i do have which is on topic is, in kubuntu 6.06, my keboard wont type things properly like certian characters come up as different ones. when i go and specify the the keyboard it works fine.. but after a reboot it needs to be set again. how do i stop it loosing the settings?
<Minataku> genii: Heehee, sweet dreams ^^
<genii> Have fun everyone :) See you at sundown
<Minataku> Later :3
* genii flaps away
<BluesKaj> c ya genii
<blindside> how do i share folders in kubuntu so windows can see them?
<Kr4t05> wedgeV: I can't mount the iso, either.
<blindside> over a network
<blindside> not the same computer
<spawn57> blindside: you use samba
<blindside> do i use smbclient?
<spawn57> naw that's for accessing other windows shares
<spawn57> you need to install samba and you should be able to configure shares using kde
<blindside> oh ok
<blindside> i installed samba
<Kr4t05> http://pastebin.ca/322616 -- That's what happens when I try to mount and ISO.
<spawn57> blindside: yeahhang on i'm installing it on my box too
<blindside> ok i configured it
<blindside> and my computer shows up
<blindside> but it asks for a password
<blindside> and i dont remmeber settings any
<spawn57> it's the passwoord you use to log into your account
<spawn57> anytime you need to do anythign as administrator, it'll ask you for your password.  it's like sudo
<blindside> i tried my username and password
<blindside> tis not workin
<blindside> it asks for password when i try to connect to the computer from the windows end
<spawn57> oh
<blindside> yeah
<spawn57> are you using windows xp?
<blindside> yeah
<spawn57> windows xp disables guests accounts for file sharing by default
<Mightily-Oats> blindside: are u just wanting a share without authentication?
<blindside> strange thing also is that when i try to connect to the windows computer from samba it asks for a password
<blindside> yeah Mightily-Oats
<blindside> its just a home lan
<blindside> not gonna be sharing anything important or private
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. in your samba config file there will be a section that says "security = user" change user to share.. save the file.. and restart samba
<blindside> how do i restart samba
<blindside> and where is this config file :P
<spawn57> you type sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart in a shell
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. are u using dapper or edgy?
<Mightily-Oats> actually.. ignore that last one
<blindside> dapper
<Mightily-Oats> open a terminal and type kdesu kwrite /etc/samba/smb.conf
<spawn57> i'm in edgy =|
<spawn57> or start -> run
<Mightily-Oats> it will ask for the root password
<spawn57> i'm gonna get some beer
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not particularly fond of xgl so far :(
<spawn57> bbl
<blindside> whats xgl?
<Daisuke_Ido> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<blindside> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<blindside> whoa
<blindside> sounds interesting
<blindside> so its opengl accelerated X?
<Daisuke_Ido> theoretically, at least
<blindside> ur saying u dont like it tho?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm personally not having the best time with it, but a lot of people seem to enjoy it
<Daisuke_Ido> i prefer simplicity, personally
<blindside> damn its still asking for password =/
<Daisuke_Ido> so it's a bit much for me, but to each his own
<Mightily-Oats> after using your root password?
<blindside> huh?
<blindside> no the computer im trying to connect from
<blindside> after changing to share and restarting samba
<Mightily-Oats> after changing it to share you need to add a share to the smb.conf file
<blindside> oh ok
<blindside> actually
<blindside> i think security = user was commented
<blindside> so thats why changing it had no effect
<blindside> it had a ; beside it
<blindside> is that a comment
<Mightily-Oats> yes.. u need to delete that comment
<Mightily-Oats> sorry... forgot about that
<blindside> i  also commented out "encrypt passwords = true" for good measure
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. im not sure what that will do.. but at the bottom of the config file enter the following
<Mightily-Oats> {sharename}
<Mightily-Oats> comment = Temporary file space
<Mightily-Oats> path = /path/to/share
<Mightily-Oats> read only = no
<Mightily-Oats> public = yes
<doc|> where can I see, to install Beryl on Feisty Herd 2 ?
<blindside> Mightily-Oats:  it appears system config already took care of that for me ;)
<jil0510> I need help I have a problem with alsamixer
<jil0510> "alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument"
<Mightily-Oats> cool.. ok... save the config file.. open a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<blindside> yay it works
<blindside> thanks alot
<Mightily-Oats> no prob
<Mightily-Oats> :)
<blindside> woot
<Mightily-Oats> just check that you can copy files to and from the share
<blindside> k
<Mightily-Oats> <jil0510>: sry.. i have no idea bout alsamixer
<BluesKaj> Mightily-Oats, what's the diff between samba and smb4k ?
<ForgeAus> brb
<Mightily-Oats> smb4k is a nice package for browsing the network
<hak5fan> how do I restart samba
<Mightily-Oats> samba is for serving (sharing) the files on a network
<Mightily-Oats> in a terminal type sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Balsamic_Chicken> to install a patch, the code is: patch <~/winestuff/32mouse.patch (from ubuntu forum), what does the "<" sign mean in that command, thx alot for any help
<Mightily-Oats> usually (in other places ive seen it used) it means input.. so input that patch  file into the patch program i guess
<lucinka> hi
<lucinka> anyone here?
<lotusleaf> lucinka: a few hundred by the looks of it
<lotusleaf> lucinka: ask questions if anyone is around and knows they will happily answer =)
<bronze_0_1> maybe - we're in a quantum state
<bronze_0_1> you won't know if we're really here until you ask a question
<Balsamic_Chicken> Mightily-Oats thx
<blindside> hey guys
<mouse-maniac> back and real happy
<blindside> how do i set it up so i can access ntfs without root?
<lotusleaf> blindside: for reading or reading and writing?
<blindside> ok reading seems fine
<blindside> but
<blindside> i set up samba
<blindside> for an ntfs folder
<blindside> :P
<blindside> and its telling me i dont have permission from the other computer
<blindside> the samba works fine on a linux folder though
<mouse-maniac> btw now i know wich comunity to support lotus and only one distro to use UBUNTU afther a big fight on fedora couse they had all pro usa bush views not socialist at all and very individual as for me linux is not just the os but politics
<mouse-maniac> there is not else place for me then here
<Mightily-Oats> <Balsamic_Chicken>: no worries
<blindside> and i can access it locally fine too
<lotusleaf> blindside: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WriteSupportForNTFS , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mountNTFSreadonly , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountNtfsOnBoot , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?action=show&redirect=NTFSReadWrite
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. linux cant write to ntfs partitions without some special softare loaded
<mouse-maniac> in fact other distros are for people who just want to use a distro individualistic way ubuntu is socialism = linux
<lotusleaf> blindside: read the last link first
<Mightily-Oats> it will read it ok
<blindside> ok
<blindside> just to clarify
<blindside> i dont want to write
<blindside> only read
<Mightily-Oats> should be fine then
<blindside> yeah it should
<blindside> it is fine locally
<lotusleaf> mouse-maniac: every forum has its political side, that's the nature of a forum
<blindside> but not over samba
<mouse-maniac> yes but here is different it's not jus the os it's the phylosphy
<blindside> its philosophy
<surgy> can someone help me get my xbox game pad to work properly?
<mouse-maniac> i don't like individulistic zionist views of other cumunity
<BluesKaj> what is "wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb" ? ... it's interfering with removal of unwanted and unusable files ?
<mouse-maniac> comunity*
<blindside> its individualistic
<Mightily-Oats> umm... ok... try in the terminal sudo chmod -Rv 777 /path/of-ntfs-mount-point
<blindside> ok
<mouse-maniac> 1 thing i must take is english gramar btw thanx
<BluesKaj> !wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<blindside> woops
<blindside> i think i know whats happening
<blindside> the directory had a space in it
<lotusleaf> blindside: did you check the links I provided above?  :)
<blindside> and i forgot to wrap it in ""
<Mightily-Oats> that path of the ntfs partition is where the device is actually mounted.. for example.. my harddrive partition for windows hda2 is mounted in /media/winc
<blindside> thats all sorry for confusion
<Mightily-Oats> ok
<Mightily-Oats> no worries...
<Mightily-Oats> lol.. its the little things right lol
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. i gtg.. later all
<bronze_0_1> Hi, is the adept package manager safe for use with Kubuntu?
<bronze_0_1> I used adept  to add some web developing tools , edutainment and games stuff, and it removed my "programming" entry from my menu, which I'd like to get back.
<BluesKaj> I have komba working quite well . I have access from my linux box to wifeys windows pc but her pc sees my Linux pc but i can't access from her windows pc
<mouse-maniac> u use ubuntu or kubuntu btw lotus diden't ask u yet?
* samw thinks judging by the fact this is the kubuntu channel that the chances are he runs kubuntu
<tdn> I have mounted a dvd image with mount -o loop myimage.img /mnt, now how do I play it? I don't know how to open it in Kaffeine.
<San> Hey, I'm trying to change the res on Kubuntu 6.06 from 1024x786 to 1280x1024... I tryed to edit the xorg.conf a few times, and the only time I ever got close was when the option for 1280x1024 came up in the screen settings, but when I selected it nothing changed
<San> any ideas? Do you need to see my xorg.conf?
<eeanm> tdn: I've done that before with mplayer, there's instructions in the man pages
<eeanm> don't know about kaffeine
<BluesKaj> San, sys/settings/monitor&display/adminmode/ configure
<eeanm> tdn: mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device /path/to/directory/
<San> BluesKaj: I dont have a sys/settings folder.
<BluesKaj> it should be in the kmenu
<BluesKaj> it's an application not a folder
<San> BluesKaj: Thats where I went when I edited xorg.conf the first time. The res I wanted showed up there, but when I selected it, the res didn't change
<BluesKaj> ok San, you may have to reconfig xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> San, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh'
<thibault> bonjour
<blindside> how to change kde to be more windows like
<blindside> double click etc
<blindside> sorry for all the questions ive just begun to set up my linux desktop
<thibault> c'est ou le french
<blindside> bonjour, jemapal blindside
<blindside> :P
<blindside> jenesse papa le francais
<thibault> were is the french?
<Balsamic_Chicken> je m'appelle
<thibault> md
<thibault> mon cul
<San> wb
<blindside> no really i cant speak french
<Balsamic_Chicken> we can tell
<thibault> serveur franch please
<thibault> french
<Pekke_> bye
<San> BluesKaj: This is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/863598 and I get this when I run your line: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<Balsamic_Chicken> bye pekke_, person i never met b4 woh's not gonna get this msg in time
<blindside> anyone know how to change kde to be more windows like?
<blindside> for mouse behaviour
<Balsamic_Chicken> what are these behavior
<Balsamic_Chicken> like as in examples
<blindside> also i dunno how to make a link to a directory, a sym link
<blindside> double click to open file
<blindside> single click to select
<[BTF] Chm0d> how do i apply a patch in ubuntu?
<blindside> double click window name to maximize/minimize
<Balsamic_Chicken> [BTF] Chm0d i think u do: sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> San,' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' .. when you get to the resolutions menu make sure you choose the options column and tick the resolutions you want
<Balsamic_Chicken> blindside go to system settings, and then window behavior i think
<[BTF] Chm0d> no not exactly what im talking about im trying to apply a patch to kxdocker from quinnstorm
<blindside> Balsamic_Chicken: that wasnt there, but i found it under mouse settings. thx anyway
<sot1984> ahoy there
<BluesKaj> brb , gotta reboot the router again , wifeys pc isn't connecting to the ISP
<blindside> how to make symbolic links?
<sot1984> can anyone help me about installing the grafics driver?
<blindside> "symlnk" is not working
<blindside> woops i will use ln -s
<blindside> nevermind
<thibault> serveur french
<thibault> please
<thibault> please
<Lynoure> !fr | thibault
<ubotu> thibault: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<raz0r> hello
<thibault> merci
<larson9999> wow! i won the european lotto!
<yelonek> hi, how should i set up computers to share internet connection ? can i do it with Firestarter ?
<thibault> thanks
<raz0r> does any1 know how i Download UT 2004 ?
<yelonek> it's Kubuntu-host and XP-client network
<raz0r> it doesn't work ^^
<raz0r> how can i Download UT 2004 so it works ?
<manchicken> You don't.
<manchicken> ^_^
<raz0r> it's not in an read-able format :S
<raz0r> http://www.unrealtournament.com/ut2004/downloads.html
<raz0r> got kubuntu
<manchicken> What do you mean?
<raz0r> the demo...
<manchicken> It's a .run.gz.
<raz0r> i cant do S*** with it
<manchicken> gunzip it and then run it.
<manchicken> It's not that hard ^_^
<raz0r> gunzip...sorry 1st time linux ^^
<Pensacola> how to get kicker looking like this http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/9899/oranjevl0.jpg ?
<manchicken> Then be careful with what proprietary software you use.  Alot of it has security concerns.
<raz0r> ok...
<manchicken> Pensacola: Adjust transparency.
<h3sp4wn> raz0r: It does work - install from the cd (there is a shell script to run)
<Pensacola> I'm particularly looking to change the kde start menu icon
<raz0r> y ^^
<manchicken> Pensacola: Try to find that theme on kde-look.
<Pensacola> how to install such a theme, I downloaded several but nowhere to import them
<h3sp4wn> raz0r: you cannot download the complete game from there anyway you need to original
<manchicken> Pensacola: Some themes are different.  Follow the instructions posted in the theme for instructions.
<raz0r> hey manchicken....am i supposed to zip the file with gunzip or UNzip it ?
<Pensacola> ok I'll try
<Pensacola> thx for the help
<manchicken> raz0r: gunzip ungzips things.
<raz0r> manchicken: ok :D
<raz0r> how do u whisper some1 ?
<raz0r> i dunno ^^
<h3sp4wn> raz0r: You install it from the cd's or dvd - get the pack with the editors choice edition and the latest patch copy the files over
<manchicken> Around here you ask first, and then /query PERSON
<raz0r> just getting the demo
<raz0r> testing on linux ^^
<San> is Beryl available for Kubuntu, or is it just Ubuntu?
<raz0r> i have beryl with kubuntu
<manchicken> raz0r: Don't try running 3d games while you're running xgl.
<manchicken> raz0r: It will SUCK on performance.
<San> where it you get the Source?
<manchicken> San: You can just `apt-get source beryl`
<manchicken> San: Just make sure you have the deb-src repos uncommented in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<raz0r> why should it suck ?
<manchicken> raz0r: Because you'd have your X server doing 3D accel at the same time as your game.
<K-Ryan> Why hell manchicken =)
<K-Ryan> *hello
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Howdy
<manchicken> Fancy seeing you here ^_^
<K-Ryan> Yeah would of been on earlier but had a dentist appointment
<K-Ryan> Teeth are in good shape, no cavities =)
<K-Ryan> Might need braces though >.>
<raz0r> and why should it use 3d accel and the other one at the same time ^^
<jann> hi. can anybody tell whats the best way to make a backup of /home?
<raz0r> i got KDE window manager so it lags less ^^
<manchicken> raz0r: Okay, FOLLOW me here man.
<manchicken> raz0r: xgl uses 3d acceleration for NORMAL operation.  That's why it's called "XGL" instead of "X."
<manchicken> raz0r: If you try to play a 3D game while you're using a 3D X server, it will very likely be slow.
<manchicken> Those cards can only do so much 3D acceleration at a time.
<raz0r> okay ^^
<raz0r> what if i dont use XGL ?
<manchicken> Then your games will run better.
<Peruna> anyone here using KBFX-applet ?
<K-Ryan> raz0r it's like trying to play CS Source on the same computer twice all at the exact time
<Peruna> just wonder how to uninstall them
<raz0r> oh... :D
<raz0r> but it lags less when i use beryl then KDE
<K-Ryan> but beryl + game = lag
<raz0r> know ^^
<San> I am getting errors installing
<raz0r> KDE rules then ^^
<K-Ryan> as long as it's one or the other you should be fine
<San> installing beryl
<K-Ryan> Ew, this XP theme is too much like XP
<bronze_0_1> hi all - does anyone have a reccomendation for a backup MX rail service?
<raz0r> i dont have GUnzip...where do i get it ?
<Jucato> ... an XP theme that looks too much like XP...
<K-Ryan> raz0r Kubuntu comes with Ark
<K-Ryan> Which unzips and zips if im not mistaken
<K-Ryan> Err, "archives or compresses"
<K-Ryan> Zip is winblows
<bronze_0_1> sorry -wrong window
<raz0r> Ark doesnt know the files...i thik
<raz0r> think*
<K-Ryan> Jucato: I know, but It was too good of an imitation
<bronze_0_1> K-Ryan: Linux has zip
<Jucato> zip is an archive format. windows has nothing to do with it though...
<K-Ryan> bronze_0_1:I thought Linux used .tar.gz?
<raz0r> run.gz
<bronze_0_1> it does, and others as well.
<raz0r> how do i open run.gz files ?
<bronze_0_1> Linux is very friendly. TMTOWTDI
<Jucato> K-Ryan: it all depends on the the backend/utility program installed. Linux can do .rar's too
<bronze_0_1> :)
<Jucato> TMTWhat?!?
<Jucato> raz0r: what is it?
<raz0r> a zip file....
<raz0r> UT2004-LNX-demo3334.run.gz
<bronze_0_1> Jucato: thats a very standard and very old *NIX acronym.
<raz0r> game
<raz0r> ^^
<BluesKaj> San, what graphics/video card do you have ?
<Jucato> bronze_0_1: I'm not that old :P
<bronze_0_1> so look it up. see the jargon file
<lotusleaf> K-Ryan: use what you want on Linux, zip, arj, rar, tar, zoo, lha, 7zip, etc.
<raz0r> what do i use to open run.gz ^^
<K-Ryan> lotusleaf: Thought zip was a winblows thing, guess not
* K-Ryan shrug
<raz0r> UT2004-LNX-demo3334.run.gz cannot be opened by ark
<lotusleaf> K-Ryan: wikipedia has more general information on each of the compression formats
<bronze_0_1> K-Ryan: its a confusion between a technology and the first platform you encounter it on. A common problem
<lotusleaf> K-Ryan: I recommend Xarchiver as a frontend, it works very well
<bronze_0_1> see "editor flame wars"
<K-Ryan> lotusleaf: I'm not archiving I was just talking about it
<K-Ryan> lotusleaf: thanks though
<lotusleaf> K-Ryan: yw
<raz0r> UT2004-LNX-demo3334.run.gz cannot be opened by ark...what do i use for that then :S
<K-Ryan> raz0r google .run.gz
<raz0r> ok ;D
<fdoving> raz0r: rightclick extract/unzip? it's basically a gzipped binary.
<h3sp4wn> raz0r: gunzip < UT2004-LNX-demo3334.run.gz | bash
<fdoving> raz0r: if you can't do it easily from the filemanager, you can hit 'F8' and run the command h3sp4wn gave you.
<San> BluesKaj: I am using an intel extreme video card
<BluesKaj> San, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336716
<San> thanks BluesKaj, that answers both my questions :D
<raz0r> i want to get Gunzip...how do i do ??...terminal cmd ?
<Jucato> raz0r: hm.. try "tar xzvf <.gz file>" ?
<raz0r> syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<h3sp4wn> .run.gz is not a tarball
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> raz0r: tar zvf <file>
<Jucato> O.o
* Jucato is actually just guessing now... :(
<raz0r> and i dont know almost any commands ^^
<h3sp4wn> I gave you the command to use at 17:11
<Jucato> raz0r: hold on a sec if that still didn't work
<Jucato> raz0r: um.. it didn't work?
<manchicken> raz0r: `gunzip file`
<Jucato> oh there.. I was just about to type it...
<Jucato> :(
<raz0r> i got it :D...not ARK
<raz0r> ok...maybe not
<raz0r> gzip: /tmp/fr-bM1XHM/UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<raz0r> :S
<Jucato> raz0r: you tried the command manchicken gave?
<manchicken> Sounds like you didn't download it completely.
<Jucato> the file may also be corrupted
* Rob-West is now awake
* Jucato thinks if the file is fine, it would open in Ark
<Schuenemann> does firefox run very slow in KDE?
<raz0r> no
<Schuenemann> both firefox and thunderbird are very slow here
<Schuenemann> the UI
<Schuenemann> maybe because they use GTK?
<raz0r> the one from the website ??
<raz0r> the demo
<Schuenemann> demo?
<raz0r> yeah...
<Schuenemann> what demo?
* Jucato thinks they are talking about 2 different things
<raz0r> testing Opengl games just in LInux ^^
<Jucato> hehe you are both confused now :P
<Schuenemann> I thought he was talking to me
<raz0r> the UT 2004 demo ^^
<raz0r> on linux
<raz0r> it wont work
<Schuenemann> it's strange how the UI of both firefox and thunderbird are slow here
<raz0r> http://www.unrealtournament.com/ut2004/downloads.html
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, edgy comes with default ipv6 , you can revert it to make FF faster by going here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<raz0r> i got kubuntu..which one then
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj: but that should affect the connection, not the UI... right?
<Schuenemann> and I'm using dapper anyway
<Jucato> raz0r: I'll try it
<raz0r> g00d ;D
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, works for dapper as well
<raz0r> what about the bz2 file ?
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj: but that says slow WEB BROWSING
<Schuenemann> the connection is normal, it's the UI
<Jucato> raz0r: you need bunzip I think
<Jucato> raz0r: you see, Ark is just a fancy GUI for tar, zip, rar, bunzip, etc.
<BluesKaj> ipv4 is the std right now ipv6 is experimental: hence slow
<Schuenemann> since that happens only to firefox and thunderbird, I suspect it's because of GTK
<Jucato> raz0r: it can detect/extract/compress to any format as long as the (command line) utility for that is installed
<BluesKaj> well Schuenemann, i suggest you at least read the page
<raz0r> ok...
<raz0r> unzip...
<j__> the funniest thing just happened, ran to 0kb empty disk space, couldn't boot into KDE had to use console to remove some files
<raz0r> hey Jucato...do you have msn ?
<Jucato> raz0r: *had*
<raz0r> kopete ?
<raz0r> do you have a ...@hotmail.com ?
<Jucato> raz0r: yes... I barely use it, as I have no contacts :P
<animimotus> hi
<chairmeleon> hey people. does anyone know any nice (commerical?) games that run natively on *buntu?
<raz0r> we can chat there...
<j__> anyway, how do I format an empty NTFS partition to ext?
<raz0r> and youll show me
<raz0r> ok ?
<Jucato> chairmeleon: Neverwinter Nights?
<Jucato> raz0r: show you what?
<Jucato> like I said, I don't do MSN anymore
<raz0r> HOW ;D
<raz0r> Kopete work with msn ^^
<BluesKaj> j__, use GParted live cd partition editor ...works very well
<chairmeleon> jucato: Yeah I've tried it..but, I'm more into FPS/Adventure kinda games
<Jucato> chairmeleon: aah.. that I don't know...
<Jucato> UT2004?
<j__> BluesKaj: it's on the installation disk? or is live-cd a different thing?
* DeadFishMan like old NeoGeo games on gngeo ^_^
<chairmeleon> Jucato: got that one installed
<raz0r> how the F*** do i unzip the run.gz then ?
<zen> hello
<raz0r> hi
<Jucato> raz0r: we already told you. "gunzip <file>"
<zen> does kubuntu 6.10 have latest kde desktop ?
<raz0r> what if i dont have gunzip ?
<BluesKaj> it's a different thing, it's a seperate utility which works for linux and windows partitions ...makje sure you have your BIOS boot sequence set to cdrom
<j__> BluesKaj: nevermind, found it
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: Run the command that Jucato gave above. If you don't have gunzip, run apt-get to install it
<chairmeleon> raz0r: sudo apt-get install gunzip
<raz0r> ty :D
<Jucato> DeadFishMan: gzip
<chairmeleon> npnp :D
<animimotus> I have connected a new usb micro-header, it works well with visio conference applications. But how listen my musik with amarok and this usb device ? Does it general parameter for the all system ?
<zen> any one knows if kubuntu 6.10 has last kde desktop ?
<Jucato> zen: yes
<chairmeleon> zen: It's always avaliable via apt :)
<Jucato> zen: at least as of this week
<BluesKaj> zen, yes
<zen> ok i must install firestarter on it so i use adept?
<animimotus> * does it exist
<raz0r> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet gunzip
<raz0r> could not find the package  gunzip
<manfred> the package is gzip
<fdoving> raz0r: what about 'gzip' ?
<Jucato> raz0r: there is no gunzip package... it's installed by the gzip package
<BluesKaj> !se | razor
<ubotu> razor: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Jucato> and it's installed by default
<raz0r> sudo apt-get install gunzip
<slow-motion> hallo
<zen> i see there is now mozilla 2.0 and firestarter on it
<raz0r> and it says that it cant get it
<raz0r> find it
<raz0r> *
<zen> i think il find them in adept then
<Jucato> raz0r: I repeat "there is no gunzip package"
<zen> u advise me to keep adept or use skypetic wich one is better for kubuntu?
<Jucato> zen: it's all up to you :)
<Jucato> zen: the greatest recommendation on earth would be of no use if you can't use it :)
<zen> well i just istalled kubuntu now im 1 times using linux
<Jucato> zen: welcome to Kubuntu and Linux :)
<zen> thanx
<daffy> Bonjour tout le monde
<Jucato> zen: my advise, stay with the defaults and get comfortable first, before you go exploring alternatives
<daffy> Hello every-body
<daffy> :)
<zen> id like an advise on wich is better for new users adept or spypetic btw?
<BluesKaj> !fr | Daffy
<ubotu> Daffy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<daffy> thx
<zen> they should be easy both i think just click and install in the end u don't nead to be a power user to use them i think
<raz0r> hmm...i cant get gunzip via the command....so i cant unzip the run.gz
<Jucato> zen: questions like those are not easy to answer, because you're bound to get different views...
<manfred> pas de quoi
<Jucato> raz0r: you're not even listening...
<zen> ok 1 thing is get mozilla 2.0 now and firestarter i live over dog guardian
<raz0r> im trying...just not so in on comp's
<zen> then i nead amsn and clock tools for kde
<zen> where i go jucato adept?
<Jucato> raz0r: the command is gunzip UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz not "unzip"
<Jucato> zen: for MSN, you can use Kopete
<zen> im all ready able to do apt get - install and apt -get update and become su
<Jucato> I don't know what clock tools you are referring to
<BluesKaj> !fr | manfred
<ubotu> manfred: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zen> yes i want them both amsn and kopete for yahoo as they both have cam
<raz0r> im doin gunzip and the thingy
<zen> will they crash if i use them togheter amsn and kopete ?
<Jucato> zen: nope. but you can't be logged on in both at the same time :D
<zen> ok my idea was to use kopete for yahoo cam and amsn for msn cam but kopete has cam for msn to now super
<zen> ok ill try to use adept if u assist me jucato thanx
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: Once you gunzip the file, there will be a file called UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run on its place. That's the game that you want to run
<zen> can i put debian servers in it to get stable repository?
<raz0r> i CANT gunzip it
<raz0r> gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<DeadFishMan> Hmmmm... The file seems to be corrupted
<CSonicGo> I am officially off of windows :(
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: Type "file UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz" and post here what you get
<j__> how do I check files for integrity? my windows read/write driver started writing something to this disk when I was browsing files
<j__> I think it tried to create that stupid thumbs.db file, then it crashed
<raz0r> bash: File: kommando hittades inte
<fdoving> raz0r: lowercase f.
<raz0r> oh :D
<zen> id like to know if u can put debian stable servers in adept or skypetic to download ?
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: And please translate the answers to English :)
<raz0r> ;)
<raz0r> UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: gzip compressed data, was "UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run", from Unix, last modified: Fri Sep 24 12:39:12 2004, max speed
<fdoving> DeadFishMan: command not found :)
<raz0r> it was in swedish if you were wondering
<DeadFishMan> j__: Unless you have a md5hash for each file that you want to check using md5sum, there is no easy way to tell
<j__> DeadFishMan: thanks
<DeadFishMan> fdoving: Thanks :)
<j__> have to run them then
<j__> thankfully there are less than 40 files in that folder
<zen> i see adept dosen't have msn in the repository how do i get it and tlc it askes for?
<BluesKaj> !se | raz0r
<ubotu> raz0r: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<j__> should have installed a read only driver in the first place
<Jucato> !amsn | zen
<Jucato> BluesKaj: he speaks English,you know...
<raz0r> what with !se | raz0r ?
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: Well, looks like the OS recognizes the file as a proper gz archive. Sometimes, when the file is corrupted, file will return just DATA as description
<surgy> how do you set a program to be the defualt program associated with a particular extension, for example i want VLC player to be associated with every divx and avi file
<zen> !amsn
<BluesKaj> yeah , but his cmds are svensk
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: That's not a rule, of course.
<Jucato> BluesKaj: which he translates :)
<raz0r> but what am i supposed to do then :S
<h3sp4wn> raz0r: f72f55d1d9b5682408e36d8b0689e857  UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz (check the md5sum - that is what it should be I just downloaded it)
<zen> btw jucato can i put debian stale servers in adept to update repository?
<BluesKaj> not easy to do exactly
<zen> ill get it direct from there
<Jucato> raz0r: it's possible that your download was corrupted
<raz0r> downloaded it 3 times
<Jucato> zen: no
<j__> surgy: just right-click on a file
<Jucato> raz0r: my download is very slow.. so I can't really test right now
<j__> then properties
<raz0r> ehm...downloaded it in like 1 min
<j__> click the icon
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: Run md5sum UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz and compare the result with the one that h3sp4wn gave: f72f55d1d9b5682408e36d8b0689e857
<j__> don't know why there is no text there
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: If the results don't match, then you got a corrupted file...
<j__> the icon tries to resemble some tool
<zen> i got shorewall here as firewall u advise me it over firestarter?
<Jucato> raz0r: how big is the file?
<raz0r> 72mb
<raz0r> 77.2 :D
<raz0r> *
<Jucato> hm... you have a very fast connection :)
<raz0r> ;)
<Jucato> I have a slow and wacky one
<raz0r> well ty ^^
<h3sp4wn> -rw-r--r--  1 samw samw  78M 2007-01-20 17:27 UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<h3sp4wn> (should be 78mb)
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: you can run the gunzip on it?
<DeadFishMan> h3sp4wn: Better use ls -lh
<raz0r> Md5sum ?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: yep
<h3sp4wn> DeadFishMan: Makes little difference
<zen> what's better to install in kubuntu shorewall or firestarter?
<DeadFishMan> h3sp4wn: At least you got the exact number in bytes as ls tends to round the number
<DeadFishMan> h3sp4wn: This way he will know for sure the size that his file must have, assuming that yours is fine
<Jucato> 50% to go...
<h3sp4wn> DeadFishMan: The md5sum is better for that though
<DeadFishMan> h3sp4wn: Agreed
<raz0r> h3sp4wn: how did i run Md5sum then ?
<h3sp4wn> DeadFishMan: I did use ls -lh anyway (shouldn't have used the h)
<Jucato> raz0r: md5sum <file>
<raz0r> in terminal ?
<DeadFishMan> h3sp4wn: Duh! You got me!!!! XD
<zen> ok jucato i nead to know how do i make the programs i install from adept show couse some don't show in menu
<Jucato> zen: what did you install? amsn?
<raz0r> f72f55d1d9b5682408e36d8b0689e857
<j__> do non-kde apps show in the menu ever?
<zen> no shorewall
<zen> but don't know if firestarter is better yet haha
<Jucato> zen: ah I'm not familiar with that.. if it's a command line app, it will have no entry in the K Menu
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: On the terminal, type "md5sum UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz" and see if the number that it gives is equal this one: f72f55d1d9b5682408e36d8b0689e857
<blindside> hey anyone know how to fix ati card from being too bright after driver install?
<Jucato> j__: yes. Firefox, GIMP, Inkscape, etc
<raz0r> its the equal one
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: If it is different, then your file must likely is corrupted
<j__> is there a way to list all applications that are installed and their start commands?
<raz0r> its the same
<zen> ok so if  i open console just have to do apt - get install amsn?
<j__> I'm thinking a menu entry like Other that would have all graphical apps that won't show in the menu normally under it
<ctothej> My usb harddrive auto mounts, how can I make it mount with ntfs-3g??
<blindside>  anyone know how to fix ati card from being too bright after driver install?
<raz0r> ive got the same probs on movie with My nvidia geforce fx 5200 drivers
<raz0r> and i cant run source games :S
<raz0r> CS:S games and stuff ^^
<zen> damn what i hate of deb distros every time on 1 install they don't get my root password
<zen> dosen't let me become su
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: Actually, what you're trying to do is run the binary for UT2004. We just need to figure out why you cannot uncompress it... :)
<Dr_willis> use su -
<j__> raz0r, since your swedish I gotta ask you this. What do you think happened to Finland after the Russo-Finnish war?
<Jucato> !sudo | zen
<ubotu> zen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: ???
<zen> yes but dosen't get the  root password
<raz0r> dunno ;D....nothing ^^
<zen> every time on 1 install it's the same
<Jucato> zen: look up a bit
<DeadFishMan> zen: You can use sudo -s
<j__> since like 50% of swedes though Finland became a soviet republic
<DeadFishMan> zen: On Ubuntu, it is nearly the same as su
<raz0r> i didnt know that ^^
<Hirvinen> j__: Wtf?
<DeadFishMan> zen: If you really want to use su, then you need to give the root user a password first
<j__> Hirvinen: yup
<Jucato> zen: I suggest you learn to use "sudo" first
<raz0r> deadfish ??
<raz0r> got msn ?
<zen> but i can't understand why in other distros root password works as u tipe it and not on this ubuntu ones
<Jucato> zen: did you read that link??
<zen> i did and know how to use su
<Jucato> Kubuntu is not like other distros, specially when it comes to the use of sudo
<zen> but password neads update on first install
<zen> so boring
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: I don't see the reason to use MSN instead of this channel :)
<Jucato> zen: then you should have read Ubuntu's stand on why they use sudo instead of enabling a root account
<raz0r> so we dont get concidered as spam ;)
<Jucato> raz0r: support questions related to Kubuntu is not spam
<raz0r> oh ^^
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: Don't worry about that. As long as you are polite and pacient, there will be people here willing to help :)
<raz0r> sure...im both of that
<raz0r> promise ^^
<raz0r> but how can we do then :S
<Dr_willis> layers of security and the arguments that we all love. :)
<CSonicGo> heh, I got doom to compile on linux
<CSonicGo> there goes my free time :)
<Dr_willis> to su, or not to su... lets move on to the next question.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: let's not confuse the poor beginner :)
<Jucato> (to Kubuntu)
<zen> ok i finaly got in so how u update menu whit programs that don't show from console?
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  :)
<raz0r> it's the same sum...so ehm...is it my archiver ?
<Jucato> zen: if the program is a command line app/utility, it will never show in K Menu unless you add it
<Jucato> raz0r: check if you have gzip installed
<raz0r> i dont
<mena> Friends How can i Make Sn Iso File
<Dr_willis> hmm - still some bugglets going on where a program's icon isent shoding up in the K menu untill ya logout/backin eh?
<raz0r> got 2 archivers
<mena> An*
<zen> ok that's what i want to do how u add it?
<raz0r> Ark and the other one
<Dr_willis> mena,  i use k3b for my cd/dvd burning needs.
<Jucato> raz0r: are you sure? just check please
<zen> i nead to add anti rootkit and shorewall
<raz0r> how
<mena> Dr_willis, Can I do Iso FIle Throught It
<Jucato> raz0r: um... in Adept?
<raz0r> Adept ?? :D
<Dr_willis> mena,  yes. try it and see.
<mena> Dr_willis, okay i will thanks for your help
<Jucato> raz0r: um.. the Package Manager
<raz0r> got an archivemanager named "Arkivhanteraren" and that's the same...and i got Ark
<raz0r> that's the two i can choose between
<Jucato> raz0r: can you search for "gzip"?
<Dr_willis> mena,  hmm..i just cant see how to do it right now. :) i recall doing it befor with k3b.
<zen> jucato can u give me a site where to update adept repository couse really dosen't have nothing in it vs other distros as fedora or debian suse
<raz0r> no...
<raz0r> none
<raz0r> nothing
<Jucato> raz0r: hm... in console, try this: sudo apt-get install gzip
<Jucato> zen: if you enable the correct repositories, you will have access to over 20,000+ packages
<zen> ok how u do that?
<Jucato> !repositories | zen
<ubotu> zen: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zen> that's what i nead thanx
<mena> Dr_willis, Okay
<raz0r> no longer used ?? nvidia-kernel-common
<Dr_willis> mena,  when you 'burn' use the 'only create image' option.
<Jucato> raz0r: ignore that for now
<raz0r> use "apt-get autoremove" to remove em
<Dr_willis> mena,  then under the image tab - tell it where to write the image to.
<DeadFishMan> zen: After enabling the universe/multiverse repositories, you may need to check the unsupported option on Adept so that you can see all the packages available
<Jucato> raz0r: I said ignore that for now
<raz0r> 76 not upgraded
<Jucato> DeadFishMan: not in Adept, in Add/Remove
<Jucato> (Adept Installer actually)
<mena> Dr_willis, Okay i will se it right now
<DeadFishMan> Jucato: Yep, Add/Remove... Sorry about that! :)
<raz0r> rest of em 0...
<Jucato> raz0r: does it install gzip, or does it say that gzip is already the latest version?
<raz0r> 2nd alternative
<Jucato> raz0r: that means gzip is installed... what error message (please translate in English) do you get when you ran the "gunzip UT.....run.gz" command?
<zen> ok first i do this enabling brb
<zen> thanx
<raz0r> it's the latest  version
<zen> btw it's better i use shorewall or firestarter for kubuntu u tell ?
<Jucato> raz0r: how about the gunzip command????
* Jucato knows nothing of firewalls except in RPG's
<raz0r> unexpected end of file
<DeadFishMan> Jucato: That file MUST be corrupted somehow even if it matches the md5sum check.... :S
<Jucato> raz0r: hm.. something's wrong with the file... you sure the md5sum output matches?
<Dr_willis> zen,  may want to check out their wiki/docs/homepages - see what one has the features you need.
<raz0r> send yours again
<DeadFishMan> raz0r: f72f55d1d9b5682408e36d8b0689e857
<Jucato> raz0r: paste here the result of the md5sum command
<Jucato> md5sum UT2004-----.run.gz
<raz0r> f72f55d1d9b5682408e36d8b0689e857
<DeadFishMan> Amazing... It is the same
<raz0r> yeah...that's the problem :S
<Jucato> hm.. weird
<raz0r> :S:S:S:S:S
<Jucato> my download is almost finished...
* Jucato will see UT for the first time in his life
<raz0r> im really confused....
<raz0r> ;D
<raz0r> lol
<raz0r> never seen it before
<raz0r> +
<raz0r> ??*
<Jucato> nevah
<sot1984> can anyone tell me how i can restart in vga mode?
* DeadFishMan is not really the gamer type either... :)
<Jucato> I'm the gamer type... just not the First Person Anything type
<Jucato> er.. not even sure what UT is
<Jucato> I mean what type :P
<raz0r> i mostly use UT on windows...but i HATE Xp...vista...2k etc
<DeadFishMan> Well... I gotta go... See you later, guys!
<zen> ok done it's updating the repository very easy thanx then what i have to do?
<Jucato> zen: then look for what you want to install and install! :)
<Jucato> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jucato> er...
<zen> great ahah here is amsn
<raz0r> done soon ?
<raz0r> how many percent ?
<Jucato> yep.. in a minite
<blindside> hey guys
<zen> wow im starting to love kubuntu does fedora have so many programs ?
<Jucato> minute
<blindside> anyone know how to fix overbright ati card?
<raz0r> 0 operators ...351 nicknames
<Jucato> zen: I presume it does
<Jucato> raz0r: the ops are just hidden
<zen> well debian has over 20.000 who can compete
<blindside> anyone know how to make ati card not so bright after install?
<Dr_willis> blindside,  theres gamma settings in the kde control center somewhere.
<h3sp4wn> zen: fedora rawhide is the most upto date distro of them all
<zen> btw i diden't do this part jucato how u do this  zen: After enabling the universe/multiverse repositories, you may need to check the unsupported option on Adept so that you can see all the packages available?
<humboldt> do you guys know, why evms did not make it into ubuntu yet?
<sot1984> can anyone tell me how i can restart in vga mode?
<zen> i see h3
<Jucato> raz0r: guess what?
<humboldt> I mean the installer (at least the alternate installer)
<Jucato> sot1984: what is vga mode?
<blindside> damn even on lowest its way too bright
<raz0r> jucato: what :P
<Dr_willis> sot1984,  you mean boot to the console?
<Jucato> raz0r: unexpected end of file :)
<raz0r> damn
<BluesKaj> blindside, sys/settings /monitor&dispaly/gamma tab
<raz0r> does it work with the bz2 file then ??
<zen> im missing one part do here this unsupporter option on adept nead to know how u enable it
<sot1984> i want to install the grafics card driver
<blindside> yeah i know BluesKaj, i put it on lowest
<BluesKaj> bummer
<humboldt> Wouldn't EVMS be the a great alternative for the way LVM and RAID are currently managed?
<Dr_willis> sot1984,  ive not had to go to the console to install them - in ages...
<Jucato> raz0r: that one is for Mac, it won't
<blindside> i think its a bug in the drivers
<raz0r> damn
<sot1984> i want to install the grafics card driver does anyone knows how can i do it?
<blindside> thats specific to this kind of card :(
<raz0r> i HATE the file
<Jucato> sot1984: what graphics card?
<Dr_willis> sot1984,  what drivers for what card? check out !nvidia and !ati
<humboldt> there are even GUIs available for EVMS (ncurses and X)
<blindside> !ati
<sot1984> nvidia geforce 7800
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raz0r> so i cant do anything with that one ?
<zen>  zen: After enabling the universe/multiverse repositories, you may need to check the unsupported option on Adept so that you can see all the packages available how u do that jucato?
<Jucato> !nvidia | sot1984
<ubotu> sot1984: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zen> btw im istalling everything now thanx firestarter to
<Jucato> zen: are you using the Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager?
<BluesKaj> blindside, what about your monitor  , have you tried turning the brightness down on it
<mace__> how can i get my wlan work with WPA2 key? cant find any options
<zen> yes
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: what's the exact command you used? gunzip UT-blahblah.run.gz??
<Jucato> zen: yes what?
<zen> yes jucato why?
<blindside> yeah BluesKaj but the brightnes was fine ebfore install, and also on windows
<zen> im removing to why?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Didn't work because the .run needs to be chmod +x
<Jucato> zen: are you using the Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager? <--- I was asking what program you are using
<blindside> it dusnt reallly adjust right since it sthe gamma setting :S
<zen> adept
<zen> sorry
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: but to unzip it?
<zen> jesus the stuff it has now im lost ahah
<BluesKaj> check the drivers for your monitor in sys settings
<Jucato> zen: you don't have to check any "unsupported" option. it shows all packages available
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: the gunzip command didn't work?
<zen> perfect but if debian has over all programs how can even fedora that is 2 best distro ever compete whit it that's rpm?
<Jucato> rawr.. also getting an unexpected EOF here
<zen> maby has updates but debian is debian over 20.000
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: The gunzip command worked but the | didn't
<zen> i got so much stuff i can't even read it now from adept ahah nead ages to check it all out
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: strange... couldn't get it to unzip...
<Jucato> zen: usually, you don't got through each package in the list... :)
<mena> Dr_Willis, I need to mount the iso file do you know how
<Jucato> gunzip I mean...
<animimotus> how can I switch the general sound output to my usb headset?
<Dr_willis> !loop
<raz0r> so h3sp4wn did get it to work ?
<animimotus> the headset is recongnize by a lsusb
<mace__> how can i get my wlan work with WPA2 key? cant find any options
<zen> i activated firestarter now i just set what i nead in it and then will be just as a xp firewall right does all himself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> mena,  mount command and the 'loop' options.. google for 'mount iso file linux' should show examples
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Jucato> !firestarter | zen
<ubotu> zen: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dr_willis> mena,  "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>"    (make the mountpoint first)
<Xera> hmm
<Jucato> !iso | mena
<ubotu> mena: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Jucato> Dr_willis: that one ^^^^???
<mena> Dr_willis, okay i will see that
<Xera> i got a dvd writer for my bday, but linux doesn't pick it up.. any tips?
<zen> fine im shocked on how fast kubuntu is as im 64 bit amd 3000
<zen> it's so fast it's hard to catch it up
<Xera> it's a Samsung writemaster btw
<blindside> man this brightness crap is pissing me off
<blindside> how to acess ati control panel again?
<Jucato> g'night!
<Dr_willis> Gee - i just perphrials->mounitor/ and the gamma tab. :) be sure to go into administator mode.
<zen> ok jucato this is to hard for me that's why i putted firestarter and set it so it does all alone when im better whit unix i can touch iptable
<Xera> uh wtf
<Xera> can't k3b handle mp3?
<Xera> _._
<zen> what is skip redundant events for and should i keep it on or off in firestarter?
<Dr_willis> Xera,  that qnestion is answered on the Kubuntu FAQ
<Dr_willis> Xera,  theres a package you need to install.
<Xera> well what formats does it handle?
<Xera> i just wanna test if i can burn something
<Xera> lol
<Dr_willis> No idea.. ive only used mp3 and ogg.
<zen> brb
<Dr_willis> i imagine it can handle wav also.
<Xera> ooooooooooh
<Xera> it does pick it up
<Xera> =D
<Xera> hmm
<Xera> but doesn't burn
<Xera> XD
<Xera> :-( Failed to change write speed: 2770->3324
<Dr_willis> rerun that k3b setup tool perhaps?
<Xera> what setup tool?
<Xera> lol
<Xera> it came installed
<Dr_willis> its in the menus
<Dr_willis> the k3b menus
<Xera> hmm
<Xera> i guess my dvd burner doesn't support 1x
<Xera> lol
<Xera> now it says it's written
<Xera> but my drive isn't displayed in konqueror
<Xera> ;/
<surgy> how do i check if i have libgpod module installed?
<K-Ryan> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> Ubotu is back!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is back! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Xera> damn that trumpet sound is so annoying
<surgy> how do i check if libgpod is installed?
<Xera> >.<
<Xera> w00
<Xera> it works
<Xera> :>
<Xera> hmm
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<ubuntu> what is cracking_
<tanlaan> ubuntu: why does that matter? and in what context
<K-Ryan> where is xorg.conf located?
<sampan> after my last reboot, a usb hd has stopped being detected by kubuntu.  doesn't show up auto-mounted in konq ... my windows laptop sees it just fine though
<Tobias_2> hello all nice buntu people:)
<sampan> k-ryan  locate xorg.conf  in konsole will show you
<surgy> what is the mount command for an external media device?
<surgy> sudo mount %d ?
<heinkel_111> does anyone have any experience with nano being slow to start?
<heinkel_111> i go: sudo nano myfile
<tanlaan> heinkel_111: nope, works nice and fast for me
<heinkel_111> and it takes a long time, like something may be locking access
<sampan> heh, okay, so now NO usb devices are being mounted by kubnutu ... anyone want to help get my usb working again?
<Xera> ftw is kubnutu?
<Xera> XXD
<hatta> lol
<soulrider> hi everyone
<tanlaan> oh, does anyone know where one might find drivers for a wireless card? I found that my wired pcmcia card works fine, but my wireless wont power on.
<soulrider> FTW = for the win :P
<BluesKaj> hey soulrider
<soulrider> hu BluesKaj
<Xera> ftw also means fuck the what
<Xera> like "FUCK TEH WHAT IS THAT"
<tanlaan> sampan: you may need to manually mount them :\
<sebbar> how do I turn off the program preview in kicker? can't find it
<gnomefreak> Xera: watch your language
<Dr_willis> !calc 75 * 52
<ubotu> calc: An advanced calculator and mathematical tool for Emacs.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02f-28 (edgy), package size 1371 kB, installed size 5320 kB
<Xera> gnomefreak: ;o sorry
<BluesKaj> !ndsiwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndsiwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> !myInternetSucks
<BluesKaj> oops wrong spelling again
<sebbar> ok found it
<gnomefreak> !ndiswrapper
<sampan> tanlaan  well i didn't until just an hour ago when i rebooted after/during a hard-lockup -- so i'm guessing something is hosed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myInternetSucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> hehe
<K-Chris> Hey guys it's K-Ryan, on my friend's laptop though
<K-Ryan> I'm setting up his opengl stuff with fglrx
<K-Chris> But it doesn't seem to be going right.
<K-Chris> His laptop is running an Ati Radeon Xpress 1150
<tanlaan> can anyone help me identify the chipset of my wireless card? If I remember right, I believe it was bcm43xx. But I dont know if thats right.
<tanlaan> My wireless card is a Buffalo High Power g Wireless Card
<HymnToLife> tanlaan, is it PCI or USB ?
<Dr_willis> tanlaan,  try 'lspci' yet ?
<tanlaan> Dr_willis: never mind i figured out how to find out if it was, and it was
<tanlaan> lol
<tanlaan> Dr_willis: i used  lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<Dr_willis> !810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !intel
<anatoliy> hey guys what is the difference between grep and locate or find
<Dr_willis> whats the factoid for the intel 810 chipset video cards.. heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> grep searches text files.
<Dr_willis> locate/find normally search the filesystem.
<HymnToLife> !ubotu | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Dr_willis: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> locate uses a database thats updated every so often
<anatoliy> Dr_willis: thank you
<Dr_willis> find has so many options/features - its... scary . :)
<h3sp4wn> ubotu: know anything useful yet ?
<tanlaan> dang it :(((, the guide I was using just basically told me that everyone who the guid didnt work for was using my wireless card D:
<Dr_willis> !search 810
<ubotu> Found: 0x40001d-#ubuntu-xgl
<surgy> where is the device manager?
<Dr_willis> device manager is a windows thang. :) theres a few similer tools out however.
<tanlaan> adept in Kubuntu uses the Ubuntu repositories doesnt it?
<Dr_willis> tanlaan,  kubuntu and ubuntu and most of the *ubuntu variants use the same repos - yes.
<surgy> dr_willis: im looking for something to tell me if my ipod is mounted. if not i need to get it mounted so that i can point amarok at it
<Dr_willis> surgy,  try the 'mount' command in a shell. :)
<Dr_willis> surgy,  or perhaps kinfocenter
<tanlaan> Dr_willis: thank you, just making sure
<soulrider> does anyone know if its posible to connect a laptop screen and keyboard to a PC ?
<surgy> dr_willis: "ipod" shows up in kinfocenter under usb devices, i assume that means its working, but i dont see a mount point
<surgy> dr_willis: how do i mount "ipod"
<unix_infidel> !ipod | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<unix_infidel> soulrider: what do you mean laptop screen and keyboard to a pc?
<soulrider> well, i have a broken laptop with a working keyboard and screen
<soulrider> i wanna eb able to use them on my PC
<unix_infidel> soulrider: broken how?
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> i was open
<soulrider> and there was a leak on the roof
<unix_infidel> as in it wont boot?
<soulrider> and it got filled with water
<surgy> unix_infidel: that doesnt help, amarok says that my ipod isnt mounted, and it wont automaticly add it
<soulrider> quite literally
<Xera> damn it
<Xera> i got a copy of nero6 with my dvdr
<Xera> but it's for windows, and has no key -.-
<soulrider> Xera: use k3b :P
<unix_infidel> soulrider: nope. you can find an adapter for the LCD but that's a waste of time.  It's better to sell the thing for parts.
<Xera> soulrider: it sucks
<soulrider> Xera: it shouldnt ask for one
<Xera> nub
<Xera> i dled the linux version from the website
<Xera> but it needs a key
<soulrider> unix_infidel: and the keyboard
<soulrider> ?
<Xera> i have a legal copy, but it has no damn key
<Xera> XD
<Xera> there's some numbers on the front but they don't work
<Xera> ;/
<soulrider> lol
<unix_infidel> soulrider: unless you are good at soldering i'd say just chop the laptop and sell it for parts.
<soulrider> why would you want nero anyways
<Xera> "OEM version for sale with DVD Writer only."
<Xera> oem?
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> thats manufacturer or something
<soulrider> its supposed to only work in windows with that writer
<soulrider> lol unix_infidel
<h3sp4wn> Xera: If you have a windows installation you could find it in the registery
<Xera> h3sp4wn: windows is broken XD
<surgy> is there an entry i need to make in fstab?
<h3sp4wn> Xera: I wouldn't use it anyway
<Xera> well i would
<Xera> lol
<Xera> maybe i could wine it
<Xera> then get it from the wine registry
<Xera> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<soulrider> Xera: just use k3b :P
<Xera> if the damn dvdr would eject
<Xera> soulrider: no
<Xera> it sucks
<Xera> it won't even format a dvd properly
<soulrider> it doesnt
<Xera> the files are still there
<Xera> _._
<soulrider> what kind of DVD? R or RW? :P
<h3sp4wn> Xera: Try one from google 1A23-0096-5034-8999-8052-2067 for example
<Xera> soulrider: rw ofc
<Xera> h3sp4wn: lol
<Xera> should you really be putting that in this channel?
<Xera> xD
<h3sp4wn> Xera: google has to be ok
<surgy> ok so my hard drives are "sda" and "sdb" so what whould my ipod be?
<soulrider> sdc
<h3sp4wn> Xera: it can do no evil etc etc
<Xera> h3sp4wn: lol
<Dr_willis> surgy,  i would guess sdc.. but other usb gizmos may be in there.
<soulrider> i dont get it, i got over 800 mb of free RAM, but for 31 mb or my swap used...
<Xera> wow, it worked..
<Xera> lol
<Dr_willis> surgy,  look in /media/  and media:/  - it may be accessed via /media/ipod
<fdoving> soulrider: swap doesn't behave like you would think. it's smarter :)
<soulrider> lol, ok fdoving
<fdoving> soulrider: search kerneltrap.org for swap.
<fdoving> if you want more info.
<soulrider> i was thinking of buying another GB of ram for my pc... but i dont really play games anymore... its knida pointless
<surgy> dr_willis: its not in media, im gonna try to add it to my fstab, dont know what im doing but im gonna try it anyways
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: the -ck patches have a swap prefetch function which is good
<Dr_willis> surgy,  try media:
<surgy> dr_willis: i looked in my media folder its not there only my cdrom and my windows hard drive is in media
<Dr_willis> surgy,  try media:/ i mean. :)
<Xera> hurrrrrrrrr
<Dr_willis> not the /media folder.  media:/ is special./
<Xera> i started the installer
<Xera> it gives me my key
<Xera> XD
<soulrider> is there a way to have a program allways on RAM so it loads faster? :P
<Xera> unpussible
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  going back to DOS days aint we?
<surgy> dr_willis: "bash: media:/: No such file or directory"
<Xera> newb
<soulrider> lol, hwy Dr_willis? i was too young when i used DOS
<Xera> in konqueror
<Xera> _._
<Xera> or cd /media
<Xera> -.-
<surgy> man its not in /media!
<bxnp> hi everybody
<Dr_willis> surgy,  dont use media:/ from the shell.. use it from konwueror
<[BTF] Chm0d> can you tell me where the $KDEDIR is located?
<[BTF] Chm0d> or what it is
<Xera> [BTF] Chm0d: ~/.kde
<surgy> dr_willis: yeah all thats there is my two hard drives
<Dr_willis> i thought $KDEDIR was the system wide dir where the kde stuff wa installed to.
<Dr_willis> surgy,  in 'theory' it should show up thee when plugged in.
<Xera> how do i show the permissions of a drive?
<Xera> ls -?
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: just make the dir. ~/.kde/share/autostart/panel.desktop and edit the file to read whats in the box
<Xera> ah
<Xera> nvm found it
<surgy> dr_willis: i know but for some reason its not auto mounting, so ive been trying to figure out how to manually mount it and then tell it to auto mount any time its plugged in after i get to there i will be able to open it in amarok
<Dr_willis> Xera,  a windows drive - permissions are set when its mounted.
<heinkel_111> blah, i am following the ubuntu guide on how to set up nis
<Xera> Dr_willis: no
<Dr_willis> Xera,  for ext2/3 its the files/dirs on the drive that have permissions settings.
<heinkel_111> and in the final stage my superuser seems to lock up
<Xera> nero couldn't access the dvd driv
<[BTF] Chm0d> i get an error gnomefreak
<Xera> drive*
<Xera> lol
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: i went through and made a folder in ~/.kde/share named autostart and than made a file panel.desktop
<[BTF] Chm0d> i did what it asked me to do
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: i also did thats why i did it manually
<Dr_willis> Xera,  dvd. heh - not sure there. that may be more of a /dev/ permission or group permission.
<gnomefreak> and it works here now
<Xera> Dr_willis: nvm i found it
<surgy> dr_willis: can you help me mount it and then auto mount any time its plugged in?
<Xera> ;p
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  the name is " .kde/Autostart "  i thought.
<daseeb> hi
<[BTF] Chm0d> ahh so it isn't capitalized?
<Dr_willis> ~/.kde/Autostart
<[BTF] Chm0d> should be /.kde/autostart?
<Dr_willis> it IS capatolized :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm
<[BTF] Chm0d> well mine was
<fdoving> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: i used nautilus but you can use konq. in the same way. open konq and navagate to ~/.kde/share than right click and make folder name the folder autostart than open autostart and right clikc make text file and name it panel.desktop
<[BTF] Chm0d> and i created a file panel.desktop with the folloing
<[BTF] Chm0d> [Desktop Entry] 
<gnomefreak> than edit the panel.desktop file to have those 2 lines in it
<[BTF] Chm0d> hidden=true
<[BTF] Chm0d> lemme tell you what error i get
<[BTF] Chm0d> brb
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: no file with that name
<Dr_willis> Autostart is not n .kde/share - its in .kde/     from what ive seen
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: you make ~/.kde/share/sutostart
<gnomefreak> autostrart
<daseeb> is there a possibility to create a kubuntu live usb harddisk. I read a lot of installing kubuntu on a usb harddisk. But what I want is to get a real Live system that recognizes and boots on nearly every hardware like a kubuntu live CD
<gnomefreak> than make the file panel.desktop in ~/.kde/share/sutostart
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  and how is that diffrent from .kde/Autostart ?
<gnomefreak> im sure mk ~/.kde/share/autostart/panel.desktop works too
<Dr_willis> heh.
<[BTF] Chm0d> The desktop entry file /home/rich/.kde/Autostart/panel.desktop has no Type=... entry.
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats my error
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: for all users maybe?
<Dr_willis> we need a RFC for Autostart dirs!
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: i told you how to do it.. Make each place seperate
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: are you on kde or gnome atm?
<[BTF] Chm0d> kde
<[BTF] Chm0d> what do you mean each place separate?
<Dr_willis> ive only used simple shell scripts in my Autostart dirs
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: open konq home dir
<[BTF] Chm0d> its open
<Xera> ok, this is probably illegal but. i own a legal copy of windows, but dell didn't give me a windows disc.. and windows is broken.. so i need a disc(ofc), could someone give me a link to a download?
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: open .kde
<fdoving> Xera: no, we can not.
<[BTF] Chm0d> open
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: ok now open share
<Xera> fdoving: i own a legal copy ;(
<Dr_willis> Xera,  Your serial # may or may not work with those torrent site disks.
<Dr_willis> Xera,  depening if its a 'restore' or a actual install disk.
<Xera> >:
<[BTF] Chm0d> open
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: inside share right click on an empty area and click make folder
<Xera> i need a restore disc i guess
<[BTF] Chm0d> the folder is in share?
<zen> ok back
<[BTF] Chm0d> thought it was just autostart
<gnomefreak> name the folder autostart
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats my problem
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: make the folder
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: just follow what i tell you to do and in 1 minute you will have it working
<[BTF] Chm0d> done
<[BTF] Chm0d> go ahead
<gnomefreak> now open the folder you just made named autostart
<[BTF] Chm0d> yep
<gnomefreak> right click and click on create new text file
<[BTF] Chm0d> yep
<gnomefreak> name the text file panel.desktop
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<zen> ok i nead to know how to set ubuntu resolution optimal i got a 17 `lcd now it's set 10280x1024 75 hz but gives me eye pain if im not light on how do i have to set resolution?
<zen> kubuntu*
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: now edit the file to have those 2 lines in it
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: restart kde :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> k done
<[BTF] Chm0d> brb
<[BTF] Chm0d> exact same error
<zen> any one can help on what i asked?
<gnomefreak> you shouldnt get any error.
<Dr_willis> zen,  you install the video card driver for your video card yet?
<zen> no as i got nvidia 7900GS has drivers just for xp
<Dr_willis> zen,  time to install the drivers then.
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[BTF] Chm0d> well i got rid of that error but still have the panel?
<zen> ok how i do that i nead u help me 1 time on linux
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: open ~/.kde/share/autostart/panel.desktop
<[BTF] Chm0d> tis open
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: is anything in it?
<zen> can u do it whit adept click?
<Xera> hmm
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes those two lines
<Xera> apparently because i edited the partition table my dell restore partition won't boot
<heinkel_111> ehm...
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: and your sure its /.kde/share/autostart not ~/.kde/autostart
<Xera> is there anyway to force it to boot? (wrong channel i know) >:
<[BTF] Chm0d> yep
<Xera> i tried telling grub to boot it
<Xera> but it won't
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: are the words int he panel.desktop file highlighted?
<gnomefreak> [BTF] Chm0d: and you did use all lowercase for folders and files?
<[BTF] Chm0d> desktop entry is in bold and hidden is brown
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes
<heinkel_111> can someone help me, i have a login failure ... the whole login system apparently became corrupted as I was trying to set up nis..sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info..
<zen> so what drivers i must use for my nvidia 7900GS as they are only for xp general ones?
<gnomefreak> it worked here :(
<heinkel_111> but to redo changes i have to come in with a sudo, but i can't get a password check...see the dilemma :S
<Schuenemann> how do I install ClearLooks and QtCurved?
<Schuenemann> !clearlooks
<[BTF] Chm0d> panel gone now
<[BTF] Chm0d> second time a charm
<heinkel_111> this was one instance where a true root shell would have been helpful
<shinigami> hi how do i check which version of kubuntu i'm using in the terminal?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<zen> isen't there a easy way to get nvidia drivers for 7900GS whit adept im lost
<Paul-Way> Hi.. I have problem.. when I'm trying to run some stuff, i get error
<Schuenemann> what happened to the bot?
<Paul-Way> char-server: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by char-server)
<Xera> install glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clearlooks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> from adept
<Paul-Way> And there isn't any package named glibc
<Xera> !glibc
<Xera> lagg0r
<Xera> lol
<zen> are u speaking to me xera?
<Xera> hm?
<makuseru> how do i fix the problem of flash objects being ontop of all ojects in a page on Fire Fox
<Xera> where?
<Xera> !glibc
<Paul-Way> !glibc
* Xera pokes ubotu
<Paul-Way> What is should do?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Xera stabs ubotu
<roderyk> I'm trying to compile cl-elephant, and I'm getting errors related to missing libpthread. So I tried to grab libpthread-dev, and I get the following conflict:
<roderyk> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libpthread-dev_2.0.7-2ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<roderyk>  trying to overwrite `/usr/include/pthread.h', which is also in package libc6-dev
<HymnToLife> makuseru, you write to Adobe and ask them to make a decent Flash Player for Linux
<[BTF] Chm0d> whats cmd for terminal in run box?
<makuseru> ha
<roderyk> I can't exactly remove libc6-dev since apt-get would want to remove essentially all -dev packages. Any suggestions?
<gecko_> hey all
<surgy> !mount usb
<mirko> who know how to make an ssh tunnel?
<DeadFishMan> mirko: For X?
<gecko_> i gotta question everyone... im using automatix2... and it wants me to install java... how to i select OK?  it jus says <ok> and i hit enter and nothing happens..is there a special button?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mirko> no for 4712
<Paul-Way> HEH.
<DeadFishMan> mirko: What is 4712?
<mirko> the port to connect to amuled
<mirko> with amulegui
<HymnToLife> roderyk, so you try to install libpthread-dev via apt or manualli via dpkg ?
<roderyk> via apt
<HymnToLife> hmm
<roderyk> I suppose I could try manual overriding, but sounds like a bug...
<DeadFishMan> mirko: Dunno. Does it support encrypted connections in the first place?
<HymnToLife> yep
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<mirko> no, it doesn't
<HymnToLife> sounds like somethong you should file a BR for
<anatoliy> what is the apt command to search, is it apt search or apt get search
<Paul-Way> Wah.
<DeadFishMan> anatoliy: apt-cache search <package>
<gnomefreak> anatoliy: apt-cache search
<HymnToLife> anatoliy, apt-cache search
<shinigami> hi how do i check the diskspace of a particular directory? ls -lh only shows indiviual file
<Paul-Way> Anybody who knows howto solve the glibc thingie?
<DeadFishMan> shinigami: Use du
<anatoliy> thank you
<gecko_> i gotta question everyone... im using automatix2... and it wants me to install java... how to i select OK?  it jus says <ok> and i hit enter and nothing happens..is there a special button?
<DeadFishMan> shinigami: du -h shows the directory size in MBs
<BluesKaj> anyone using "kickoff" menu ?
<gnomefreak> what command does the menu run to open?
<DeadFishMan> !filelight
<mirko> thank you deadfishman
<DeadFishMan> mirko: You're welcome, mate!
<shinigami> yea but du also check the sub directories?
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<shinigami> can i just check the files only
<mirko> thank you
<DeadFishMan> shinigami: du will calculate the amount of Mbs that the files are using on a given directory. If you want to see the file sizes individually then you oughta be using ls -l
<Schuenemann> how I install ClearLooks GTK2 widget engine?
<DeadFishMan> Schuenemann: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<shinigami> i want the total of the files.. exclude sub directories
<Schuenemann> how do I choose it, after installed?
<shinigami> so i shd just.. add one by one?
<tanlaan> how can i add something to uboto
<Schuenemann> DeadFishMan: I already installed, how do I start using it?
<tanlaan> *ubotu
<fdoving> tanlaan: what do you want to add?
<DeadFishMan> Schuenemann: I don't use Ubuntu but I believe that GNOME has a Gnome Control Center or something along these lines. On Kubuntu, go to Control Center, then Appearance and then GTK styles and Fonts. Choose Clearlooks there.
<tanlaan> something on bcm43xx
<Schuenemann> I'm using kubuntu dapper
<tanlaan> so when you type !bcm43xx it brings up a link
<tanlaan> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tanlaan> hmm
<roderyk> HymnToLife: the BR has been reported already. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pth/+bug/69585   Does that mean that as an Edgy user all I can do is sit and wait?
<DeadFishMan> Schuenemann: You can make KDE apps and GNOME apps have a similar look and feel afterwards if you install the package kde-style-klearlook and select it for KDE
<Schuenemann> DeadFishMan: I don't see it there,,, there's a new entry, but no text for it
<tanlaan> hmm well the link i wanted to add, is in the forums, and it helped me get my wireless card to work
<Schuenemann> and choosing it seems the same as Raleigh
<manchicken_> tanlaan: Try using DriverLoader from linuxant.  With bcm43xx you have to use non-free software anyway.  Might as well use one that works I suppose.
<tanlaan> manchicken: i got it to work
<manchicken_> I've never gotten ndiswrapper to work properly.
<DeadFishMan> shinigami: du will scan all the directories beneath the current directory recursively but it will print the size for each and everyone of those directories
<manchicken_> But that might be since I'm on amd64.
<fdoving> tanlaan: i suggest editing the wiki page then.
<DeadFishMan> Schuenemann: The I dunno. Try to close the Control Center (or System Settings, whatever) and then reopen it.
<fdoving> i use the feisty bcm43xx module, works nicely.
<manchicken_> fdoving: mmm, colaboration.
<manchicken_> fdoving: The kernel driver with fwcutter KILLED my machine.
<manchicken_> fdoving: Like, IRQs were in 4-digits, etc.
<tanlaan> fdoving: nevermind, it looks way more than complete already haha
<manchicken_> fdoving: But that method is known to be quite unstable for amd64... yet again.
<manchicken_> No love for the amd64 brethren.
<manchicken_> "Why's everybody always pickin' on me?"
<manchicken_> ^_^
<manchicken_> FINALLY
<fdoving> manchicken_: works nicely on powerpc.
<manchicken> fdoving: That's cool.  It doesn't like my amd64 at all.
<fdoving> manchicken: are you on feisty?
<manchicken> Naw, edgy.
<fdoving> that explains alot.
<manchicken> I'm developing for feisty though.
<Icemong> what's the state of edgy?  is it SAFE yet? lol
<manchicken> I won't risk destablizing my machine.
<manchicken> Edgy is quite nice.
<Icemong> cool
<Icemong> I gather you're on AMD64 too?
<manchicken> I was gonna switch to feisty, but Riddell told me to stick with edgy so I can keep hacking.
<manchicken> Icemong: Yeah.  It's quite nice.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: your here ;) what command does the menu run. the apps menu
<manchicken> Icemong: This proc shows much love.
<regx> anyone get beryl working in feisty?
<Paul-Way> Plz, help.
<gnomefreak> regx: wait for the next release
<gnomefreak> regx: join #ubuntu-xgl and read topic
<Icemong> Great
<manchicken> So, here's a quick poll... how many people have beryl running, but not a regular backup schedule?
<manchicken> heh
<regx> I am have a thinkpad t60 with ati radeon x1400 and get the caught signal 11 error
<gnomefreak> manchicken: try in #kubuntu-offtopic
<manchicken> gnomefreak: You're no fun ^_^
<phobiac> I have beryl running but don't use it too often.
<bxnp> andybody know's what to do with a Packages.gz file
<Icemong> Could someone help me with what I'm sure is a noob mistake?
<DeadFishMan> !ask | Icemong
<ubotu> Icemong: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tz0r> um this may be a dub question but where the heck is hotplug support in dapper?
<regx> bxpn: in feisty?
<Icemong> while trying to compile wine, I get this line:  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bxnp> what regx
<gnomefreak> Icemong: install build-essential
<manchicken> gnomefreak: You seen Riddell?  I'm not quite sure how he wants this adept_batch user experience done.
<DeadFishMan> Icemong: Why don't you use wine from the repositories?
<regx> bxpn: You have Beryl run rc2?ning in Feisty
<bxnp> its for apt-get but dont know how to use it
<tz0r> apt-cache search hotplug   finds basically nothing.....you have to install manuall?
<gnomefreak> manchicken: not since this morning
<Icemong> build-essential is already the newest version
<manchicken> I have been trying to raise him since 20:00 CST last night.
<Icemong> DeadFishMan: I couldn't find the package.
<gnomefreak> regx: beta1 is broken please wait for beryl updates
<bxnp> no regx
<gnomefreak> regx: they should be out by monday
<bxnp> this is the pacakges list for kubuntu dapper,
<regx> ok will do - thanks
<DeadFishMan> Icemong: Install automatix2. It will create the proper entries on your sources.list and then fetch the latest wine for you
<phobiac> DeadFish, I don't think we reccomend automatix.
<phobiac> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<DeadFishMan> phobiac: Really? Why?
* phobiac points up
<DeadFishMan> Wow... I've heard some of this on the automatix forum but I'm yet to break a working system using it
<gnomefreak> DeadFishMan: its a bad hack and has broken a number of peopels systems that we were unable to recover from for them
<Paul-Way> how i can add daemons to autostart?
<Paul-Way> ie. ssh
<gnomefreak> DeadFishMan: it had a tendancy to upgrade libc6
<DeadFishMan> gnomefreak: I see... Good to know
<fdoving> gnomefreak: sorry, the delay, 'dcop kicker kicker showKMenu'
<zen> can u tell me how to add to menu the programs i installed from adept that don't show?
<gnomefreak> fdoving: without kicker?
<gnomefreak> delays are fine
<fdoving> gnomefreak: then you're lost.
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> i got rid of kicker
<fdoving> gnomefreak: what do you use instead of kicker?
<gnomefreak> using ummmmmmmm oh kooldock
<makuseru> how can i open a program in a virtual desktop
<gnomefreak> it has a box for show menu but it doesnt open
<fdoving> gnomefreak: does alt+f1 work?
<zen> i nead to know how to add to menu programs that don't show isntalled whit adept
<arrenlex> I can't change KDE language. If I click on another language in kcontrol it just goes back to enUS. Why?
<gnomefreak> fdoving: no it didnt seem to do anything
<Schuenemann> right click the menu and select eidt
<Schuenemann> edit
<fdoving> gnomefreak: then i have no clue, i don't use kooldock or similar.
<phobiac> makuseru: You can right click on the menubar of a program and switch it to another desktop.
<phobiac> makuseru: No idea how to make it open in another one though. Sorry.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: ty ill keep hacking at it see what i can do
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: On KDE, open the application, give a right-click on its window decoration, click on Advanced > Special Application Settings. Then check Desktop and choose the Desktop that you want the application to open.
<makuseru> phobiac: i dont need it on another desktop, i need a virtual desktop
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: KDE allows you to specify that on a per app basis. :)
<makuseru> deadfishman: not another dektop, a vitrual desktop like window, where i can run a fullscreen program in it and still do everything else
<bxnp> in other words how can i import a pkg archive
<phobiac> makuseru: Yes, that's what DeadFishMan and I are talking about.
<bxnp> Anybody know's how to do this
<tz0r> this answers the question about missing hotplug
<tz0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167296
<makuseru> you just said switch to another desktop
<makuseru> i dont want another desktop
<tz0r> ' Hotplug in Dapper 6.06: where is it?'
<phobiac> makuseru: Oh wait. You mean how a window open with the app running in it?
<menace> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<makuseru> phoabic: eys
<makuseru> yes87
<DeadFishMan> !xnest | makuseru
<ubotu> xnest: Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 (edgy), package size 1295 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: Is something like that what you are looking for?
<anatoliy> see y ou guys tomorrow, thanks for all the help
<DeadFishMan> anatoliy: See ya!
<makuseru> no, because there is a command for it
<makuseru> thats how i run W
<makuseru> ine
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: Wine has it own configuration settings where you can specify if you want its windows to be managed (with WM window decorators), unmanaged (Windows window decorators) or some sort of virtual desktop
<zen> can u help me install general drivers for nvdia then im 1 time on linux can't alone
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: If you are looking for the latter, I don't think that there is such a thing for native X apps. Xnest may be a start, though.
<DeadFishMan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<makuseru> im installing xnest now, thanks
<zen> dead can u link me a site repository what ever to install them whit adept?
<zen> im not able manual
<makuseru> zen: automatix has them
<Xera> zen: what card do you have?
<zen> nvidia 7900GS has drivers just for xp
<makuseru> zen: automatix has them
<zen> but diden't ubotu say it brakes ubuntu automatix?
<makuseru> it dosnt
<zen> ok
<makuseru> automatix is completly safe for most people
<zen> let's see if xera can solve me
<makuseru> ive neveer had it crash, or any other person
<makuseru> zen: automatix is the quick way to do it
<zen> how how u install it?
<DeadFishMan> zen: The page that ubotu gave has detailed step-by-step instructions telling what to do including what repositories you need to enable in order to do so
<makuseru> zen: www.getautomatix.com
<surgy> i figured out part of my ipod porblem, the ipod 2.0 is different in how it mounts, kubuntu does not have ipod 2.0 drivers
<zen> ok
<cloakable> !automatix | makuseru, zen
<ubotu> makuseru, zen: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* makuseru dosnt care what ubotu says about automatix becuase its safe
<zen> ok seems it's installing
* cloakable cares about what is running on his system
<zen> next i nead skype flash player 9 and java
<zen> hope u can help me eheh
<zen> u think it will be hard?
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> zen: are you new to linux?
<zen> ok seems it installed what i have to do now close console ?
<zen> yes 1 time
<Xera> hmm
<Xera> can i burn a windows xp iso to a dvdrw?
<makuseru> zen: is english your first language?
<Xera> sorry, i'm a total noob ;)
<zen> no im from rome
<makuseru> awesome
<Xera> ye, cool
<zen> what about u?
<makuseru> i was just wondering why your english was a little off,
<makuseru> im from US
<zen> ahah but i like the usa uk support comunity so come to chat here
<makuseru> did you get automatix
<zen> automatix is ready what do i have to do now?
<zen> seems it installed it in console
<makuseru> its in your kmenu under system
<surgy> so i guess thats just it
<zen> ok
<zen> super opening it then?
<surgy> my ipod will never work with linux
<surgy> i cant find anything.
<dokteurping> hi everybody
<makuseru> zen: you dont have to do it in a terminal, just click the kmenu and go to system
<dokteurping> how can i download wineX ?
<nothlit> !automatix
<zen> i did all from root heeh very risky
<makuseru> nah
<makuseru> you have to be root to install
<zen> the program installation i mean
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* makuseru smacks ubotu
<DeadFishMan> lol
<zen> ok im opening it as i said then what's next?
<makuseru> hang on, lemme see where the Nvidia drivers are
<zen> thanx
<makuseru> no prob
<zen> but as i got no drivers yet for 7900GS will general ones ruin it?
<makuseru> it will be under the Miscallenous tab
<makuseru> linux nvidia drivers are for just about all cards
<zen> o great got skype in it and java to super thanx
<makuseru> just check nvidia drivers then click start
<zen> hope it has flash player 9 to
<makuseru> its also a good idea to get the multamedia and w32 codecs too
<zen> ok im installing it very simple
<makuseru> yup
<makuseru> !xnest
<zen> i got a 17 lcd how much to i have to keep resolution afther 1280x1024 75 hz as it's now maku?
<ubotu> xnest: Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 (edgy), package size 1295 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<zen> btw thanx for help u been very usefull
<makuseru> no prob
<makuseru> i dunno anything about nvidia drivers so i dunno about your resolution
<makuseru> i know my radeon dosnt support my resolution so i had to write it into my xorg
<zen> asked me to put kubuntu cd in doing it
<gnomefreak> makuseru: please dont advise using automatix
<makuseru> why
<zen> why will it ruin kubuntu gnome?
<zen> every time i find simple and easy click and run the linux purist have to speak against terrible
<gnomefreak> makuseru: its not safe to use and has broken alot of systems
<zen> ok they are installed ill install skype and java
<zen> well make kubuntu more simple then
<zen> couse it gives u the easy option automatix
<zen> i don't want the terminal i want to click and go
<DeadFishMan> zen: Linux is not hard. Is just different. Once you get acquainted with the system, you will realize that.
<makuseru> gnomefreak: the kubuntu room is the ONLY place ive ever heard anyone say that, everyone i know personally that uses it, no problems at all
<sampan> automatix broke my system once -- won't ever touch it again
<zen> i know but click and go is the future see fedora 6
<makuseru> i agree with DeadFishMan, i do most things in terminal, but i dont know where to find w32 and various other codecs
<makuseru> so i use Automatix for that
<gnomefreak> makuseru: a bunch of us have spent many hours in many days fixing issues. you want to use it thats fine but DONT advise others to use it
<zen> btw dosen't seem ubuntu distros are so easy for bigginers much better fedora
<makuseru> fine, i wont tell anyone in the room to use it, jyst everyone else
<zen> everything is terminal here im getting pissed
<DeadFishMan> zen: Ubuntu has a policy to ship only free software. You can add non-free additional add-ons later and it is not difficult.
<zen> maku what java i have to put  1.5?
<DeadFishMan> zen: Once you learn the inner workings of this operating system, you can transfer that knowledge to other OSes
<sampan> the w32codes aren't hard to find -- the restricted format pages tell you the EXACT command to type (copy-paste works fine)
<zen> i hope
<zen> so can i use this automatix fish or not as it has all i nead in it java skype
<makuseru> ive never seen that page?
<nagyv> zen: actually you can use them, but it is better if you set up the needed repositories by hand, if you know how to do them
<DeadFishMan> zen: I did and it works for me. But if things go wrong, I am in a better shape to fix it on my own.
<zen> no 1 time on linux
<makuseru> DeadFishMan: do you know how to use xterm?
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: Yes
<makuseru> how can i open it?
<zen> ok let's hope well nvidia drivers are installed said to reboot fish what else do i nead to put so im sure
<nagyv> zen: you can to anything also without using the console
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: Usually, press Alt + F2, type xterm and hit Enter works for me
<zen> yes later on im  not able now
<nagyv> we give you console advices because in general it is faster, and the others (not me) are even more used to it :)
<makuseru> oh ok
<makuseru> i need to be in another tty?
<makuseru> wairt
<makuseru> wait*
<zen> there is java 1.5 do i nead that to maku fish and any thing else?
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: No, you don't
<nagyv> if you want I will lead you through the steps without a console
<makuseru> thats alt+ctrl+f2
<makuseru> alt f2 is run
<makuseru> i did that and its like a console
<DeadFishMan> No, no... That first keystroke just change ttys. Alt + F2 will bring the run dialog and then you can run xterm from there.
<tanlaan> has anyone here seen the movie "hackers"? If so do you remember the OS's they had on their laptops *not the scary 3D ones*. I was wondering if it would be possible to fully change the KDE GUI to resemble of them :D
<tanlaan> *one
<makuseru> ive seen it on kde-look
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: However you can use either konsole or gnome terminal whenever you see someone telling you to use xterm
<makuseru> huh
* Rob-West will brb
<zen> brb
* cloakable prefers the command line over GUI. More power.
<cloakable> Perhaps not faster, but more powerful.
<nagyv> cloakable is not a newbie
<nagyv> cloakable is not a ex-windows user
<nagyv> cloakable is not emphatic :)
<makuseru> deadfishman: i do xterm and i get a white console
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: That is what a xterm is :)
<makuseru> i cant run a program in it thought
<cloakable> nagyv: I'm not a newbie anymore, I AM an ex-windows user (Haven't used anything from MS on my computers in years), and I'm not empathic :P
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: Xterm is an terminal emulator for X. There are several of them, being konsole and gnome terminal the most popular these days
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: But I have a love affir with Aterm and Eterm
<makuseru> oh
<surgy> ok i have officially been all over the forums, googled forever and still cant find my answer, the problem is: My ipod is an ipod 2.0 which mounts differently than the old ipods and kubuntu will not auto mount it by defualt, and i need it to auto mount so that i can access my ipod through amarak. can someone please help me?
<makuseru> i need somthing where i can have graphics
<makuseru> im trying to run Blender but not fullscreen
<nagyv> surgy: I don't have an ipod, but try accessing it without mounting. As I now amarok should recognize the device, not the mount options/point.
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: Xterm won't give you graphic output (unless the application that you are trying to use has a ncurses-like interface)
<makuseru> i noticed
<DeadFishMan> makuseru: Blender itself has shortcuts for that. IIRC, Alt + Up key changes it from fullscreen to window mode but I am not sure
<surgy> nagyv: thats the problem it doesnt recognize it i cant access it at all, the only thing that kubuntu will show is in kinfocenter it says "usb device: ipod"
<DeadFishMan> DeadFishMan: However, Blender really makes good use of screen state so if you are planning to use it long term, why don't you dedicate a virtual desktop just for it?
<bobleny> Hey, what happend?
<zen> ok the drivers are perfectly installed now automatix is installing java 1.5
<nagyv> surgy: as I said I don't own any ipods, so can not help. If nobody else can help here, then try #amarok or #kde
<zen> can u advise me how to keep my resolution i got a lcd 17
<bobleny> I tried to play an mp3, and it opend in kaffine. It use to open in some other program that had a wolf icon or somthing. I looked in the Kmenu and it is gone!! what happend?
<newlinuxguy> I keep getting erros that seem to point to my cd drive being flakey when trying to install ubuntu from an iso I d/l.  The checksum cleared and passed but the computer locks at various stages.
<newlinuxguy> I can install ubuntu from a thumb drive which should hopefully solve the problem
<DeadFishMan> bobleny: I believe that you are talking about Amarok
<bobleny> amarok! thats what it was called
<bobleny> Yeah....
<newlinuxguy> so I figure I'll stay here incase I have any questions
<cloakable> bobleny: Have you installed/uninatalled and software recently?
<newlinuxguy> have a 2 gig thumb drive, just need to google to see what I need to do different
<cloakable> *uninstalled
<distro-test> fish if i keep my lcd 17 1280x1024 75 hz is that ok?
<bobleny> Yeah, mysql, php, phpmyadmin, apache2
<distro-test> im trying to understand what resolution put on linux
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: I guess so but try to find some reference for it on the Ubuntu foruns
<distro-test> ok
<cloakable> bobleny: That's installed?
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: That's the resolution that I use but mine is a 17 inch CRT
<distro-test> sorry im asking much but it's 1 time btw thanx for help
<bobleny> Yeah
<distro-test> automaix is installing java 1.5 so im letting it go hope that is last version next i nead flash player 9
<distro-test> let's hope it will be easy to install
<newlinuxguy> has anyone stumbled across a good forum/tutuorial pointing toward how to get a bootable install on my 2gb pen drive so I can get it permanently installed on my server hard drive?
<gnomefreak> distro-test: flash 9 is in the backports repos
<nomad411> Hi all.  I bought a macbook last summer and am starting to miss running Kubuntu.  I think I'm going to go multibot. What's a good minimum size needed on my HD for a comfortable install?
<bobleny> I don't belive I could have accedentlly uninstalled it.
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: It is but you may need to run a few commands on the console
<distro-test> ok if u quide me we can try
<distro-test> i know how to become root sudo su o maby can make it
<bobleny> If the computer crashed, could it hurt the program? Bc sometimes it doesn't turn off and I have to hold the power button.
<distro-test> very nice if automatix keeps on like this ill love him even skype now ahah
<cloakable> bobleny: Can you press Alt + Space, and when Katapult pops up, type amarok
<distro-test> u ready to tell me what comands run then fish?
<bobleny> I don't have the shortcut
<distro-test> must wait automatix finishes to install skype do
<cloakable> bobleny: try Alt + F2, then, if Katapult doesn't start
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: You can follow these instructions to install Flash Player 9 on K/Ubuntu later: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-flash-player-9-update-in-ubuntu.html
<bobleny> I went to kmenue
<distro-test> i got another problem some programs don't show im menu that i installed whit adeps as anti rootkit tcpspy and so on
<distro-test> how u put em on menu?
<cloakable> bobleny: Don't worry about kmenu :)
<distro-test> thanx fish
<bobleny> I don't have the defult shortcuts...
<distro-test> u know bob?
<cloakable> bobleny: Did you change them?
<bobleny> Yeah.
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: That's because some of this apps are command line utilities that are not supposed to show up in menus anyways. Think of them as the the ftp and ipconfig command line utilities on Windows :)
<distro-test> sorry i got mad before saying fedora is better hehe no way
<bobleny> I changed them to windows shortcuts
<distro-test> it's just i get scared of terminal some times but getting over it
<cloakable> bobleny: can you run Katapult, then?
<distro-test> o i see
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: Once you get the hang of it, you will like it. :)
<distro-test> but if i want to check out what they doing is there a way fish?
<cloakable> bobleny: Unless you removed the shortcut to that program?
<jago> how do i add a local folder to me repositories?
<bobleny> BAH
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: ?
<cloakable> bobleny: Hmm?
<distro-test> those programs i said
<distro-test> command line utilities
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: Are you asking if there is a way to keep track of those command line programs installed on your system?
<distro-test> ifconfig = ipconfig that's fine another thing solved
<distro-test> yes im asking much more if there's a way to view em eheh
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: If that is the case, then you can always use Adept or Synaptic to see which programs you have on your system
<distro-test> so i control what they doing
<distro-test> o ok
<cloakable> bobleny: Kmenu >  utilities > katapult
<distro-test> tell me if i did right installed firestarter on kubuntu i just setted in it what i liked and now runs do i nead else?
<distro-test> but every time i load pc askes me root password to start the firestarter don't know if i't's normal
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: Firetstart as a firewall is a system application and it is not intended to be used by regular user accounts. You just set it up once and leave it running. It is OK for it to ask the root password whenever you try to launch it.
<distro-test> yes that's when i start pc every time boring but ok
<eisma> no one is helping me in the ubuntu channel, how do i play mp3 format music in rhythmbox music player?
<Peruna> anyone here using Konversation ?
<bobleny> No, apparently I can't use katapult then. A box comes up in the left corner and says to use alt+space to use katapult. I cant do that though...
<DeadFishMan> Peruna: I am using it :)
<DeadFishMan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<distro-test> ill install flash player let's hope well brb
<DeadFishMan> eisma: Look above
<Peruna> how can I set that everytime I click irc:// links in Firefox it will run it here ?
<bobleny> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<cloakable> bobleny: Does amarok show up in the menu? It should be in multimedia.
<distro-test> seems im going good for 1 time do
<bobleny> No, amarok doesnot show up in menu
<Peruna> DeadFishMan: any idea ?
<dthacker> hello, where can I find libdvdcss2 so that I can play videos
<dthacker> argh on DVD
<distro-test> ahah it's hard as hell to install flash player 9 lucky im using copy paste if i can make it
<bobleny> I looked in Adept Manager, typed in "amarok" and it says it is not installed
<cloakable> bobleny: Can you open a terminal?
<cloakable> bobleny: Ahhh. Tell adept to install it, then.
<bobleny> Terminal is open as we speak
<bobleny> Yeah, but how did it get uninstalled.
<DeadFishMan> Peruna: Sorry... No idea
<Peruna> okay, how about to edit default applications ?
<cloakable> bobleny: A good question. Have you used anything like Automatix?
<bobleny> IDK, what is Automatix?
<DeadFishMan> !libdvdcss | dthacker
<ubotu> dthacker: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bobleny> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cloakable> :)
<dthacker> DeadFishMan: I've added Seveas's repositories and I'm still not able to pull it down. Can you help me debug?
<bobleny> Not that I know of. The only thing I use is Adept Manager
<DeadFishMan> dthacker: What happens when you try to apt-get it?
<cloakable> bobleny: Good :) Just install Amarok then.
<distro-test> ok it's to hard for 1 time to install flash player fish if u can help me or some one
<dthacker> DeadFishMan:
<dthacker> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DeadFishMan> dthacker: Try to run: apt-cache search libdvdcss
<distro-test> any one can help me to install flash player 9 whit out console ?
<DeadFishMan> dthacker: If you get too many results on that command, use paste bin...
<DeadFishMan> !pastebin
<Peruna> how to check if Firefox is default net-browser in Kubuntu ?
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: I'm afraid that you will HAVE to use the console to set up Flash Player 9 on Linux :)
<distro-test> damn
<distro-test> well if u guide me i can make it but not alone
<distro-test> can we start then couse manual is to hard for me yet
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: Follow the instructions on that webpage that I gave you before to the letter and you should be all set
<stdin> distro-test: I don't think yoy need the console to install it
<stdin> distro-test: you just need to enable the backports reop
<distro-test> i did but u can't pretend a 1 time ever linux user can do that whit out a guide
<distro-test> ok how u do that st?
<distro-test> btw i learn fast if u text follow me on console fish i will be able to
<DeadFishMan> Peruna: Go to the System Settings, click on KDE Components then choose Default Applications. On Web Browser, you can specify Firefox as preferred web browser
<stdin> distro-test: you need to add the backports repository to apept, then just update
<DeadFishMan> distro-test: Follow the instructions on that webpage. It is fairly detailed.
<dthacker> DeadFishMan: http://pastebin.com/863779
<distro-test> thanx
<link> I just tryed to install compiz on Adapt and now I can't get a resolution setting any high than 800x600
<distro-test> btw this resolution 1280x1024 75hz is hurting my eyes must find a better one for my 17 lcd
<Tm_T> Eh.
* Tm_T used to have 60 Hz crt
<distro-test> what u advise TmT?
<DeadFishMan> dthacker: I don't see the package in there at all however it may be loaded automatically when you apt-get install any DVD player: xine-ui, vlc or Ogle
<Morbo> Don't LCDs need to run at a certain resolution?
<Morbo> Well, to be most effective
<distro-test> yes but this resolution hurts my eyes strange
<Morbo> See your eye doctor?
<Morbo> Is the refresh rate set correctly?
<distro-test> don't know how i see that?
<Morbo> Your monitor's manual/documentation
<distro-test> yes goes fine on xp 1280x768 60 hz
<distro-test> 1024 * i mean
<Morbo> Maybe change the refresh rate, then
<distro-test> i would like to put it same here but only makes me put 75 hz since i installed nvidia drivers
<DeadFishMan> Well... Gotta go again... Real life is calling :)
<DeadFishMan> See you later, fellas...
<distro-test> later
<distro-test> thanx for help
<DeadFishMan> np
<home_> what is the path for wine?
<home_> i installed something and cant find it...
<home_> Hello?
<home_> Anyone?
<fdoving> home_: /usr/bin/wine i guess.
<home_> no
<home_> Anyone else?
<home_> i installed a program and need to find its path
<ryy> Hi, I am linux n00b.  How do I unrar files? I typed 'unrar e <filename>' and I got '<filename> is not a rar archive No files to extract
<Morbo> home_- at a terminal, type "which executable name"
<soulrider> home_: you installed something with wine ?
<home_> yes, i installed a windows program with wine
<soulrider> ryy: did you install the package called "unrar" ?
<home_> i just cant find where c is mounted in wine
<soulrider> home_: its on ~/.wine/drive_c/....
<newlinuxguy> when partitioning during install using the minimal cd, is the mount point for swap just that or is it typed in as /swap
<ryy> I assumed that its installed. Because man unrar opens the man pages.
<soulrider> ryy: open a console and do
<soulrider> sudo aptitude install unrar
<soulrider> that will make sure you have it instralled
<soulrider> also, if you want to unrar a file, you can look it up with konqueror and open it with Ark
<soulrider> Ark will extract rar files
<home_> damn i guess itunes doesnt work with linux and wine
<home_> is there a alternative for my ipod?
<ryy> Installed it and ran the unrar command. Same thing happened.
<soulrider> home_: im not sure, but i suggest you look on http://ubuntuforums.org
<newlinuxguy> do you mount swap as "swap" when partinioning manually or as /swap?
<soulrider> ryy dont use the unrar command, use Ark
<gnomefreak> yes but without the bot im not sure off hand. i heard banshee is good
<Dr_willis> there is no '/swap'
<ryy> I will try
<wolfwalker> !botsnack
<newlinuxguy> okay
<soulrider> the bot isnt here ?
<gnomefreak> wolfwalker: the bots are offline atm
<soulrider> oh my
<wolfwalker> Is the bot sick here too?
<Dr_willis> example fstab entry --> /dev/hdb1 none swap defaults 0 0
<wolfwalker> Phooey
<gnomefreak> server maintiance
<wolfwalker> Oh well, it was worth a try
<soulrider> whata re we gonna do without a bot? >.<
* wolfwalker tips his hat and backs out the door contritely
<home_> anyone know how to get thier ipod to work with a linux box?
<soulrider> home_: just plug it i think
<newlinuxguy> thanks willis
<Prisoner_> hi
<soulrider> and as i said, look in http://ubuntuforums.org/
<soulrider> hi Prisoner_
<newlinuxguy> I appreciate it
<Morbo> !ipod | home_
<Prisoner_> installed a deskjet 712C printer on my Ubuntu box today and I think it's working
<home_> plug it?
<smaggard> halloo
<smaggard> nice
<home_> dont you need a program to put the music on it?
<Morbo> !ipod
<Morbo> Oh.  ubotu/two is absent
<Morbo> home_- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<smaggard> can someone do me a favor and ping an address for me
<slow-motion> n8
<soulrider> smaggard: what address ?
<Morbo> smaggard- which?
<smaggard> ns1.maggardcomputing.com and ns2
<Morbo> Worked and unknown host
<Prisoner_> Hard to believe Ubuntu will run on an old 400mhz AMD based system
<smaggard> yeah thats similar to what i was getting
<soulrider> Prisoner_: linux will run on anything
<Morbo> Except for toasters
<soulrider> well, almost anything
<Morbo> And that's when you use NetBSD
<home_> wow what a piece of crap
<Morbo> soulrider- Of course "running" is different than "running well"
<soulrider> home_: what is ?
<home_> just added the repository to apt and it crashed it now i cant open it
<soulrider> home_: never heard of that happening... =/
<smaggard> namesecure wont let me change to those servers and im guessing its because it hasnt propogated fully
<soulrider> are you using adept ?
<home_> yes
<home_> adept manager
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> open a console
<home_> could not open cache
<home_> the apt database could not be opened!
<soulrider> ah yes
<stdin> If Adept crashes and won't start run this in Konsole "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkgg --configure -a
<link> awww... I love the adapt database
<soulrider> thats because it crashed
<soulrider> i wish the bot was here..
<home_> this is so annoying
<stdin> without the '' at the end :P
<stdin> If Adept crashes and won't start run this in Konsole "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkgg --configure -a"
<stdin> that's better :)
<soulrider> uhm, how od you do the euro sign in an english keyboard? i can do it on my spanish one but not on this one
<link> 
<home_> command not found
<stdin> soulrider:  is AltGr+4 on my keyboard
<home_> sudo: dpkgg: command not found
<stdin> damn my typeing
<stdin> home_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<soulrider> just one g
<home_> still broken
<home_> didnt do anyting
<smaggard> thx for the ping guys
<soulrider> home_: sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stdin> home_: you ran "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock" first ?
<soulrider> that HAS to fix it
<Prisoner_> may put it on my 1.5ghz box next
<soulrider> Prisoner_: kubuntu will run like charm on a pc like that
<soulrider> intelikey runs it in a pc with a 133mhz processor i think
<Prisoner_> I'm running Ubuntu, what is the difference?
<soulrider> not kubuntu though
<home_> didnt fix anything
<soulrider> the difference is the default settings basically
<home_> still errors out
<Prisoner_> ok
<stdin> home_: what is the exact error ?
<home_> The APT database could not be opened! this may be caused by incorrect APT config or some similar problem
<Prisoner_> 384mb ram, it's an old system, but it works
<home_> try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem
<stdin> home_: what about if you try "sudo apt-get update" in konsole ?
<home_> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<home_> im taking it out
<home_> how do i overwrite the damn config
<home_> god this is so stupid
<stdin> home_: Alt-F2 "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<home_> so is deb http://apebox.org/badgerexplosion ./ a bad repository?
<BluesKaj> ok, i reinstalled the ATI drivers for DRI , but now i have a pckage that is in a sad state , wpasupplicant...what it has to do with the ATI drivers is unknown to me but it interferes with installing other pkges related to my TV tuner card and other video programs . I know wpa is something to with wireless encryption and firewire m, but I'm using neither .
<stdin> home_: seems ok to me
<home_> what is libpod0
<ryy> Got it. unrar worked. The .rar file was corrupted. Thanks.
<home_> it says its a library to use ipod, but how do i access it?
<stdin> home_: you don't, it's used by other apps
<Morbo> Amarok is one, home_
<BluesKaj> I tried to reinstall the wpa program in order to remove it cleanly, but that doesn't work either...any ideas?
<nothlit> aptitude purge wpa
<Morbo> home_- Open Amarok.  It's under multimedia in the main menu
<home_> this god damn repository messes up my adept EVERY god damn time i add it
<Morbo> home_- Settings -> preferences.  Choose the "media devices" entry.
<Morbo> home_- Try pressing "autodetect devices"
<vinboy_> is there any aMule-CVS package?
<BluesKaj> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BluesKaj>  wpasupplicant
<home_> cant detect my ipod
<home_> god linux is gey
<bxnp> what kind of errors BluesKaj could you pastebin it
<Morbo> home_- Did you read the link I posted?
<home_> yah morbo, it fucks up my adept everytime i add that repository
<Morbo> home_- Please watch your language.
<link> link:
<link> home_
<BluesKaj> bxnp, http://www.pastebin.ca/322943
<home_> ?
<stdin> home_: every time you add what repository ?
<home_> the ipod program
<stdin> home_: what are you adding ?
<newlinuxguy> how do you guys feel about keeping a linux server on the net 24/7?  Is that as bad/suicidal as it is with Windows with a home server?
<BluesKaj> bxnp, already tried to reinstall wpasupplicant...it won't
<newlinuxguy> I'm trying to decide whether I want to install a DNS server for my Lan
<Morbo> newlinuxguy- So long as you use proper security
<stdin> newlinuxguy: nope, this PC is on 24/7, never had a problem :)
<newlinuxguy> maybe I should just use hamachi
<johey> newlinuxguy: GNU/Linux is one of the most popular systems used for servers around the world, even for professional use.
<bxnp> and what prior command did you give to remove the pacakges
<newlinuxguy> proper security = changing passes regularly or will I have to micromanage my ports/check logs etc
<HymnToLife> newlinuxguy, given that about 80% of the servers in the whole Internet run Linux, I think that if it was suoicidal, whe'd have heard about it :p
<bxnp> apt-get remove wpa_supplicant --purge ??
<newlinuxguy> good point hymntolife, but
<newlinuxguy> most professional/commercial servers are managed
<newlinuxguy> 24/7
<newlinuxguy> I don't have time to worry about whether someone is tryign to get to my private files installed on it
<johey> newlinuxguy: All server systems need to be managed.
<newlinuxguy> however I could use encryption on anything private
<HymnToLife> yeah but malicious people don't care about your little home server
<bxnp> apt-get remove wpa_supplicant --purge ?? did you use this command to remove it BluesKaj
<HymnToLife> so put a strong password, that should be good enough
<HymnToLife> that's what I have on mine, anyway
<newlinuxguy> had a friend have his linux server hacked into at college and used as a means to hide the true user's identity
<home_> how do i fix the adept manager again?
<newlinuxguy> I guess that made me paranoid
<stdin> home_: If Adept crashes and won't start run this in Konsole "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<newlinuxguy> but strong passwords are a great way to start I imagine
<home_> that doesnt work stdin
<home_> its not a cras
<home_> its a currupt source in my repositories
<newlinuxguy> and I have all of my sensitive info stored on an ntfs drive
<stdin> home_: don't matter
<BluesKaj> bxnp,  yes , but i received exactly the same message as in pastebin
<home_> cause the site has a repository that doesnt work
<home_> yes it does, it dont fix it
<home_> i have to manually go into kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and take it out
<stdin> home_: what repo are you adding ?
<home_> deb http://apebox.org/badgerexplosion ./
<newlinuxguy> Is Samba a good choice for accessing my ntfs partitions on the server?
<newlinuxguy> that's what Notre Dame used
<johey> newlinuxguy: As long as you stay to commonly used server applications, there should be very hard to find a backdoor into your system.
<HymnToLife> ntfs parititon on a server ?
<stdin> home_: why ?
<newlinuxguy> because it used to be a win2k server
<newlinuxguy> and I've filled 120 gigs
<newlinuxguy> with my files
<Dr_willis> samba and 'accesing' ntfs partitions.. are sort of 2 different things
<home_> cause thats what the kid said to install
<newlinuxguy> so I have no way to switch it over easily
<home_> to make it work?
<HymnToLife> newlinuxguy, then you'll have to stay read-only on your ntfs
<bxnp> and when you use the force flag BluesKaj
<stdin> home_: no, all the packages are already in the ubuntu archives
<bxnp> or the ignore errors flag
<HymnToLife> installing ntfs-3g on a server doen't sound good
<Dr_willis> using ntfs on a server - dosent sound good. :)
<home_> well it says add that repository to download this banshee thing
<BluesKaj> force flag ?
<home_> thats NOT in the packages already in ubuntu
<newlinuxguy> it would probably be worth my time to back everything up on dvd's and format it as ext3 then, right?
<newlinuxguy> I shudder to think how long that will take
<bxnp> --force-yes
<newlinuxguy> hehe
<johey> newlinuxguy: You will need to use a good filesystem, like ext3, yes.
<HymnToLife> 120 GB, that's a shitload of DVDs
<newlinuxguy> that's what I'm thinking
<HymnToLife> can't you back it up to another machine in your network
<bxnp> BluesKaj, : --force-yes
<Dr_willis> 120gb /4 gb per dvd = 30 dvds :)
<HymnToLife> ?
<newlinuxguy> I might see what I can do with a usb hard drive
<stdin> home_: all you need is Banshee, Amarok or gtkpod
<newlinuxguy> yeah, the latter will have to happen
<newlinuxguy> dvd's aren't a good choice obviously
<newlinuxguy> I just don't have anything with that kind of storage now
<newlinuxguy> So I will install DNS!
<newlinuxguy> yayy!
* Dr_willis wonders what dns has to do with it...
<newlinuxguy> hehe
<newlinuxguy> not much
<newlinuxguy> I was just concerned that doing this
* esc_ape is back.
<newlinuxguy> would possible open another way for a hacker to get to my sensitive stuff
<newlinuxguy> again, remember
<newlinuxguy> I became paranoid
<esc_ape> I think the hacker thing is so overhyped.
<BluesKaj> bxnp, what context cmnd do i use  --force?
<esc_ape> you're fine.
<newlinuxguy> when my friend's server was hacked
<Dr_willis> haxoring is the new trend. :)
<bxnp> apt-get remove
<johey> newlinuxguy: Btw... Keeping 120G of important data with no backups is generally not really a good idea.
<IceMang> lol
<newlinuxguy> yeah, I'm looking to purchase a hard drive for that reason
<bxnp> so apt-get remove your_program --force-yes
<newlinuxguy> it's a no-brainer, i know
<Dr_willis> 120 is barley enough to store my.. err.. vacation videos...
<Dr_willis> :)
<newlinuxguy> I just procrastinate
<IceMang> how important is it?  is this your personal collection?
<stdin> newlinuxguy: only way for them to get it is with samba/nfs and/or ssh and when they are set to listed on any address, if you restrict them to the LAN, then they can't get in
<esc_ape> I want to get one of those 500 gig drives
<ns_> 120g of important data ? hard to come up with that much unless it is all multimedia
<esc_ape> because I have alot of porn and stolen movies
<IceMang> I knew a guy who had 1.5 TB of storage and used it all for warez
<IceMang> I think I'd be happy with only 1 TB of warez
<newlinuxguy> It's alot of multimedia, and none of it's porn fyi.  I'm free from those chains
<Dr_willis> yea - once ya get over 1TB its silly
<Dr_willis> :)
<ns_> the internet is your backup for warez and pirated stuff .... why would you wast time and money for local backups ?
<newlinuxguy> lots of fam pics, docs, personal music
<IceMang> it wasn't me, ns_
<IceMang> it was my "friend" ;)
<ns_> heh
<BluesKaj> nope , bxnp , it sticks like sh_t to a blanket ...same error response :(
<newlinuxguy> okay, well thanks guys
<newlinuxguy> I'm glad I'm finally making the move to linux
* esc_ape is listening to _Atomizer_-_01_-_Jordan_Minnesota by Big_Black_ [Amarok] 
<johey> Having a digital camera with about 10 MP with no image compression is enough for quickly filling large amount of storage space.
<IceMang> Has anyone used stresslinux at all?
<esc_ape> never heard of it
<bxnp> oke maybe this will work, what happends if you reinstall BluesKaj
<newlinuxguy> im getting a free cd of Vista from teh powertogether promotion
<BluesKaj> this is stressful enuff for me :)
<newlinuxguy> and have been reading up on it
<bxnp> does it download the file or does it reinstall from your cache
<newlinuxguy> and realized that it's time to learn linux
<IceMang> it's a burn-in package.  stress for the machine, not for the user =)
<draik> Hello everyone
<newlinuxguy> hi draik
<draik> How do I make k3b burn a Dual Layer DVD? I have a dual layer burner and blank media.
<draik> hello newlinuxguy
<E_mE> yoyo
<BluesKaj> bxnp, not sure ...
<E_mE> can anyone guide me to resolving a problem with the shutdown processing kubuntu
<E_mE> the screen tends to go blank
<surgy> is there a way to set an executable file to have root permissions without opening kterm and giving sudo everytime?
<E_mE> and most the time i must forcefully shut down the computer
<johey> surgy: chmod +s
<johey> surgy: Consider the security issue though.
<surgy> johey: so cd [directory]  snesmul chmod +s  ?
<surgy> johey: it will just give my snes emulator permission
<johey> surgy: chmod +s /path/to/the/executable/file
<E_mE> surgy: what does the +s represent??
<johey> surgy: Make sure no other user have writing permission to that file.
<E_mE> well can anyone answer me?
<esc_ape> E_mE : there's a post on kubuntuforums that addresses that issue
<esc_ape> lemme find it
<E_mE> thank you
<E_mE> esc_ape: are you refering to the shutdown problem or the +s?
<esc_ape> shutdown
<E_mE> because since i've installed the ATI driver from ATI site it keeps happening
<E_mE> thank you esc_ape :)
<Tm_T> O.o
<E_mE> Kubuntu is a great distro, i keep getting pleased with it every time
<E_mE> finding new features and how simple it is to learn new things
<smaggard> does anyone have an estimate for how much autocad 07 full costs?
<smaggard> is it like $7,000?
<Dr_willis> would not be suprised
<smaggard> i know the LT version is like $900 or so
<smaggard> but that doesnt do any 3d rendering
<smaggard> i just cant find anywhere to get a quote on the full version without calling a reseller and they are all closed now
<K-Ryan> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<feka> Witam
* esc_ape is listening to Backyard Betty by Spank Rock on YoYoYoYoYo [Amarok] 
<johey> smaggard: I'm not sure your asking in the right channel. :p
<feka> Polakw brak/
<feka> ?
<smaggard> lol
<Dr_willis> smaggard,  i imagine a lot depends on the # of licenses and other thangs.
<Dr_willis> its that 'kind' of a program :)
<E_mE> any luck on my situation esc_ape?
<johey> feka: This is an English speaking channel.
<esc_ape> E_mE : still looking
<E_mE> :) - Also, where can i look to disable the KDM at boot up so i go streight into console... i have looked on google but not much luck
<smaggard> yeah
<Dr_willis> E_mE,  disable the kdm service from starting
<draik> Anyone know how to make k3b burn a dual layer dvd?
<smaggard> i would say a single user license would cost about 7K for the full 07 version
<E_mE> Dr_willis: in system settings?
<smaggard> or they could just get a cracked version lol
<Dr_willis> E_mE,  no idea where at there with a gui :) i know how to do it by hand.
<esc_ape> E_mE : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=10455.0
<esc_ape> easy fix
<Dr_willis> "system Services (runlevel editor) " i see in my menus
<E_mE> esc_ape: thank you very much :)
<E_mE> Dr_willis: ill have a look thanx
<archangel_> hi all
<archangel_> shalom
<archangel_> I have a flsh drive question
<archangel_> flash drive I mean
<esc_ape> E_mE : to disable KDM, do this: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf and then sudo sysv-rc-conf and uncheck KDM
<esc_ape> sysv-rc-conf is good to have if you're into running a lean system
<archangel_> I bought a 2 gig flash drive and what do I do to get it to register with kubuntu?
<E_mE> :D woo thanx
<E_mE> sorry i'm asking a fair few questions, ive been running it for a week or so and just want to iron our a few little problems ive had
* esc_ape is listening to IMC by Spank Rock on YoYoYoYoYo [Amarok] 
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  plug it in.. and it should.. pop up a window.
<E_mE> ive managed to install and get some stuff work
<E_mE> working
<esc_ape> E_mE : no prob. ask away
<archangel_> nothing happens Dr_willis
<archangel_> Dr_willis: it lights up and thats about it
<E_mE> esc_ape: with the glrfx drivers (ATI drivers) - can i use the vga=0x31B in the grub menu.list config?
<esc_ape> no idea
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  open up Konqueror and see whats in media:/
<E_mE> because i can't seem to get into the console when i select Console mode... screen just goes blank
<archangel_> ok
<E_mE> not in X but in pure console
<esc_ape> what are you trying to do?
<archangel_> Dr_willis: just HD and CDRom comes up
<E_mE> esc_ape: from the KDM, select Console Mode..
<E_mE> esc_ape: but i'm hoping your link will resolve that problem too
<esc_ape> I really dont know, I dont use KDM
<archangel_> Dr_willis: I plugged in the drive in my hub and stright in the rear USB ports and I get the same result
<esc_ape> but I know the solution from the link will stop your screen from turning blank on logout
<E_mE> esc_ape: much apprisated :)
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  Hmm... starts to get a little more in depth from here..  You accessed thois usb gizmo befor in other machines and OS's ?
<archangel_> no I just opened the package
<esc_ape> does anyone have a guide for setting up a separate /home partition?
<archangel_> I can check it real quick on a laptop I have here
<sleepy745> Are there any Kubuntu books out there that are sold? All I can find is Ubuntio.. :(
<E_mE> esc_ape, couldnt you create /_home as you new partition, copy the information across
<E_mE> and then boot into root and swap around the names of the folder and partition
<esc_ape> yeah I'm guessing just change fstab as well
<esc_ape> I want to make sure before messing it up
<E_mE> aye
* esc_ape is listening to Bump by Spank Rock on YoYoYoYoYo [Amarok] 
<E_mE> i think that method would work
<E_mE> dont see why not as /home is only used for non-root user reasons
<E_mE> is it a new HDD you have?
<esc_ape> im going to do a kde-core install with a separate /home
<BluesKaj> bxnp, I found a fix after downloading another vers : sudo dpkg -i --force-depends-version wpasupplicant_0.5.5-4_i386.deb
<esc_ape> no...I just want to do it
<archangel_> Dr_willis: ok it works fine on the laptop
<bxnp> cool BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> bxnp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2022936
<cap|com> can someone help me with this: i've an via onboard sound chip ac97 with edgy. normal sound works fine, but there is no midi device detected. is there a package missing or how is this simply set up? i am quite new with linux and wound be glad to handle this within the kde or with not too much terminal actions if possible :)
<E_mE> sysv-rc-conf is a nice binary
<E_mE> :)
<esc_ape> E_mE: here's a good listing of services: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=sysv-rc-conf
<archangel_> does anyone know how to setup flash drives?
<archangel_> mine is not registering for some reason. I'm using dapper
<E_mE> esc_ape:  thank you very much
<archangel_> ipod works great, but not the flash drive
<yuriy> archangel_: it should pop up automatically, ask what you want to do and make an icon on your desktop
<sleepy745> what's a really good book to help teach linux commands and kubuntu?..
<yuriy> archangel_: should also show up in media:/
<yuriy> archangel_: but if it didn't, you count try mounting it yourself
<yuriy> archangel_: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /some/folder
<archangel_> yeah, I know what it's SUPPOSED to do, but I dont know what to do when it doesnt.  yuriy
<jarn> I have a Calculator button on my keyboard so I tried to set KCalc up to launch with it, but Linux does not seem to recognize it as a key. When I press it, nothing appears in the Shortcut box. It does not realize a key is being pressed.
<archangel_> stumped
<yuriy> archangel_: run dmesg and see if there's anything new when you plug in the drive
<archangel_> ok
<archangel_> hey, I typed that last command you gave me and it said it could not find device (yes, its plugged in)
<archangel_> wow, dmesg brought up pages of stuff
<ianMAC> lol
<E_mE> cya later goona try and reboot
<archangel_> yuriy: 18586146.068000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known
<archangel_> yuriy: [18586157.628000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).
<bobjhk> How can I be signed in twice to konversation!? I was bobleny, then I got a message that says my nick is in use, even though I was already on konversastion in #kubuntu.... Thats weird...
<surgy> ok so chmod +s didnt fix it
<surgy> its an snes emulator
<surgy> it says that it needs admin privs to change the desktop resolution
<surgy> so i give it admin and it still sucks
<sleepy745> Anyone know where to get the latest version of Kiba dock..? THere
<sleepy745>             are alot on the net and it's confusing
<ianMAC> I'm boreeddd
<surgy> ianmac: you good with kubuntu?
<ianMAC> ok i guess
<yuriy> archangel_: that's just some keyboard thing.. those are the last messages in there?
<surgy> well if your bored enough to walk me through getting my ipod mounting right i whould greatly apreciate it
<newlinuxguy> it would be nice if I could see what's going on in the background in my install from the minimal install cd so I know if it's downloading the packages or if it's hung
<ianMAC> i'm not sure, lol. I have my computer partitioned so that I use my ipod on windows :P
<archangel_> yuriy: man, its those commands over and over again (only substituting the e059 to e001
<archangel_> yuriy: you think it might be interfering with my wireless keyboard and mouse?
<archangel_> yuriy: if so, thats really strange
<ianMAC> yawn
<newlinuxguy> shouldn't my hard drive be going crazy if software is being installed?  I'm running the minimal installl cd because the iso didn't work so it's in the phase of downlaoding software (I selected Kubuntu and LAMP)
<newlinuxguy> is there a way to see what's going on in the back end or in the console?
<newlinuxguy> it's hung @ 6% for a few minutes right now
<Phlosten> newlinuxguy: what specs pc?
<surgy> ianmac: you up to the chalenge?
<newlinuxguy> 1 ghz, 512 meg ram
<newlinuxguy> 80 gig hd with 12 as root, 2gig as swap, and rest /home
<ianMAC> nah
<Phlosten> newlinuxguy: there is a lot of decompression going on, so not just all io writes
<newlinuxguy> the "core" installs fine
<surgy> ok lol fair enough
<newlinuxguy> okay
<ianMAC> :P
<newlinuxguy> so just let it do it's thing
<newlinuxguy> I'm just used to winblows making my hd sing every time I have to wife my hard drive 3 times a year because it's such a poorly written system
<newlinuxguy> heheh
<Phlosten> newlinuxguy: yeah, give it a few more minutes ;)
<newlinuxguy> i love knockin on them
<newlinuxguy> okay thanks phlosten, I just got paranoid at the whole 10 mins @ 6% deal because my server kept hanging with the basic install .iso
<ns_> but just think how many MSCE types would be lined up at soup kitchens, if it wasn't for them, newlinuxguy
<newlinuxguy> hehe
<newlinuxguy> well, I can't flex any certification muscles
<ns_> think of their poor starved children .... won't somebody please think of the children ?  <eg>
<newlinuxguy> lol
* newlinuxguy looks at hard drive
<Phlosten> newlinuxguy: still stuck?
* newlinuxguy looks at mobo
<newlinuxguy> I am getting the most brief little spurts of i/o
<newlinuxguy> but Im not confident that this is due to install going because it's been over 10 mins at 6%
<Phlosten> newlinuxguy: did you test the cd?
<newlinuxguy> it was the 8.4 mb mini
<newlinuxguy> couldn't find a hash to compare
<Phlosten> mini?
<newlinuxguy> lemme fetch the url
<SoulChild> HI ALL
<VR_> I'm unable to browse audio cds in edgy. I just see a blank window... it works on dapper fine, though. Does anyone know what the deal is here?
<SoulChild> anyone having little problems with beryl like me? menu shadow displayed wrong, and no beryl symbol in taskbar
* ns_ is very new to kubuntu , just installed it on tuesday. It works very nice on an olde Satellite 1130 laptop
<newlinuxguy> Phlo -
<newlinuxguy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<newlinuxguy> i went this way
<newlinuxguy> because the 700 meg kept giving me random erros
<newlinuxguy> even though
<newlinuxguy> the checksum was good
<newlinuxguy> doh!
<newlinuxguy> I wanted to write a little ditty about my experience installling ubuntu
<newlinuxguy> but maybe taht will have to get pissed on and thrown in the fire :)'
<esc_ape> how do you backup kmail?
<newlinuxguy> cuz im not doing so well
<newlinuxguy> it hated my desktop
<newlinuxguy> and I've spent a few hours getting hung on install
#kubuntu 2007-01-21
<newlinuxguy> but my tone isn't complaining
<ns_> newlinuxguy: sounds like the problems I had with my olde cdr drive .... replacing it helped a lot
<newlinuxguy> but in the mean time
<newlinuxguy> is there a way I can get kubuntu installed over a network or something?
<newlinuxguy> I'm burning the cd's from a brand new burner
<newlinuxguy> and I went with the minimal cd
<newlinuxguy> install
<newlinuxguy> so I'd download the packages as I needed them
<TheGateKeeper> newlinuxguy, use the alternative CD
<TheGateKeeper> newlinuxguy, what is your hardware?
<surgy> i need a peice of software to convert an iso to a bin any suggestions?
<newlinuxguy> 1 ghz i386, 512 megs of ram, 80 gig part'd 12 root, 2 gig swap, rest /home
<newlinuxguy> ati radeon vid card
<newlinuxguy> with dual monitors
<newlinuxguy> integrated sound
<newlinuxguy> 1 dvd player
<newlinuxguy> 1 cd burner
<newlinuxguy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bobleny> Hey, is there a program on linux that can simulate electrical circuits?
<newlinuxguy> this works great for the "core" install
<newlinuxguy> but I'm hanging when I install KDE/Lamp
<newlinuxguy> sigh
<TheGateKeeper> newlinuxguy, try the alternative CD, it uses a text installer
<newlinuxguy> I'm not giving up
<newlinuxguy> okie doke
<newlinuxguy> that's 7 cds now
<newlinuxguy> lol!
<newlinuxguy> good things come to those who wait!
<TheGateKeeper> newlinuxguy, 7 cd's ?
<fdoving> bobleny: klogic, ksimus, ktechlab
<bobleny> If they don't die waiting
<blindside> lol
<newlinuxguy> yeah, 7 cds
<newlinuxguy> wait
<newlinuxguy> sorry
<newlinuxguy> 3 with the 700 meg iso
<newlinuxguy> and 2 with this minimal
<newlinuxguy> I have a ton
<newlinuxguy> so I can be wasteful
<newlinuxguy> now I'm about to burn another making 6
<newlinuxguy> that's what I was saying
<TheGateKeeper> newlinuxguy, ok burn the alternative, check that md5sum is correct, I think it also has a self test, make sure that the CD is good before you try to install
<newlinuxguy> k gatekeeper
<TheGateKeeper> newlinuxguy, this hdd got windows on it?
<bobleny> fdoving, where did you find those?
<fdoving> bobleny: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<larson9999> sometimes even if the cds are good, they won't boot on certain machines.
<TheGateKeeper> newlinuxguy, ignore last question
<kgx> does anyone know if there is a setting in cdr mysql that allows me to write database entries quicker?
<bobleny> oh....
<bobbyshafter> hey have a problem on my wife pc .I am running daper she edgy. We both have 2 cdroms,when i insert a audio cd in any of my drives i am able to see the content on the disc.my wife pc show the cd is a audio but i cant see the content in konqueror.I then look at the properties for the cdrom,under permissions nothing is selected how can i change this
<andreasw> so silent ;)
<Octarion> Hi!
<Octarion> I have a question: How can I configure vga=0x317 in Grub ?? :S
<BluesKaj> are tgz similar to tar.gz ?
<Octarion> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> i can use the tar -xvjf cmnd  ?
<newlinuxguy> is the gatekeeper here?
<Dr_willis> tgz = tar.gz
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<BluesKaj> ok , thx
<Octarion> BluesKaj: to make a tgz use tar -xvzf output_file_name
<Octarion> BluesKaj: sorry!!!!
<Octarion> BluesKaj: tar -cvzf output_file
<Octarion> BluesKaj: uncompress = tar -xvzf compressed_file
<Octarion> :)
<Octarion> BluesKaj: and don't forget the .tgz extension ;)
<BluesKaj> ok Octarion
<BluesKaj> thx'
<newlinuxguy> I did the minimal cd install this time around without selecting Kubutu or Ubuntu desktop so it says that I just have the "basic" system installed
<Octarion> BluesKaj: Pleased
<newlinuxguy> hopefully it doesn't hang at 90%
<newlinuxguy> this is as far as I've been
<newlinuxguy> sigh
<newlinuxguy> I think it defaulted to ubuntu/Gnome when I didn't select Kubuntu
<newlinuxguy> I hear Kubuntu is noob friendly so hopefully I'll be able to uninstall gnome/ubuntu and install kubuntu
<Dr_willis> theres no point in Uninstalling Gnome/Ubuntu
<Octarion> newlinuxguy: I prefer KDE to GNOME... it's just a preference ;) but I think KDE has easiest utilities than GNOME, but I dont like GNOME too... ;)
<Dr_willis> just install 'kubuntu-desktop'  inless you are Really tight on space.
<newlinuxguy> I'm not
<newlinuxguy> actually it looks like I didnt install gnome
<Dr_willis> You may want to try the 'alternative' intall cd's if the live cds are giving you problems.
<newlinuxguy> because I've got a console login
<newlinuxguy> hehe
<Dr_willis> if you did a true minimal/server type install - then you may not even have X.
<newlinuxguy> i dont
<Dr_willis> You may want to redo the install. :)
<newlinuxguy> I'll have to probably ftp to us.XXxxxx and get it
<Dr_willis> you can use apt-get to install the other stuff.. but that may be a bit of a hassle.
<newlinuxguy> yeah
<newlinuxguy> they don't script and bundle everything for a noob in console, WHY NOT
<newlinuxguy> lol
<newlinuxguy> I'm not totally out of my element in console
<newlinuxguy> dos is where I got my beginnings
<Octarion> newlinuxguy: Maybe it will install kdm when you install KDE...
<Dr_willis> either learn... or reboot and redo the isntall.
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Octarion> newlinuxguy: the K Desktop Manager, isn't it?...
<Dr_willis> 'should' install of kubuntu desktop packages.
<newlinuxguy> might as well try
<newlinuxguy> I have the alternate downloading
<newlinuxguy> I sure appreciate all the help
<newlinuxguy> I need to check to see if there is a local lug
<BluesKaj> hmm, confused now ..pkg din't unpack
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  and what were you doing?
<BluesKaj> trying to extract a .tgz file using the CLI
<Dr_willis> install unp :)
<Dr_willis> unp whatever.tgz
<Dr_willis> im lazy.. i admit it..
<newlinuxguy> this is probably the longest way to tdo this
<newlinuxguy> but if it works before I even rx the alternate txt iso
<newlinuxguy> I'll be happy
<Octarion> newlinuxguy: Don't you have 'tar' installed?
<newlinuxguy> oct
<Dr_willis> newlinuxguy,  perhaps.. a new system - may have a lot of updates that will get downloaded as well.. so it could be faster to do it that way.. but id advise installing the stuff from the cd to begin with
<newlinuxguy> i'd assume that's part of the "base system"
<Octarion> newlinuxguy: then, use tar -xvzf
<Dr_willis> actually the - isent needed any more is it.
<newlinuxguy> i have already done a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<newlinuxguy> so Im a bit unfamiliar where I'd input that tar command (which is the equivalent of pkunzip for dos, right?)
<HymnToLife> newlinuxguy, in the dir where your archive is
<Dr_willis> tar is one of many archiver tools.
<HymnToLife> or in any other, if you supply the full path to the archive
<newlinuxguy> okay, I presume you are saying enter that command once apt-get is done
<Octarion> newlinuxguy: But apt-get install download, unpack, installs and configure. Isn't it?
<miguel> hay algun canal en espaol?
<Octarion> miguel, pues ni idea :P
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<newlinuxguy> octarion, I'm just following your lead, you asked me to input tar -xvzf and I said I couldnt cuz I'm doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<newlinuxguy> I didn't quite connect why I need to tar -xvzf
<newlinuxguy> <---- my name :)
<Dr_willis> newlinuxguy,  im thinking you saw what we told the OTHER guy to do.
<Octarion> newlinuxguy: I think I'm miss
<newlinuxguy> lol
<newlinuxguy> okay
* Dr_willis pokes BluesKaj 
<Dr_willis> This is when it pays to learn the fundamentals. :)
<newlinuxguy> hehe
<newlinuxguy> yes
<sleepy745> what does the syntax ~/.file mean?
<Dr_willis> home dir. = ~
<newlinuxguy> I think I'm going to do some googling to learn these fundamentals
<Dr_willis> the .file would be the file name
<newlinuxguy> so I'm not such a nuisance
<newlinuxguy> I appreciate the help though
<Dr_willis> tldp.org - good place to start
<Octarion> bye!
<HymnToLife> newlinuxguy, tar is the program you use, the x switch means you want to extract the archive, z means its gzipped, v means verbose and f means it's a file (as opposed to a tape)
<Dr_willis> cat ~/.file would  =   cat /home/willis/.file   (in my case)
<newlinuxguy> thanks hymn
<newlinuxguy> one thing I have to say time and again
<HymnToLife> man tar could have told you that too :)
<newlinuxguy> I've not run across anyone in the community yelling at me for being noob
<newlinuxguy> does the man command still apply in console or have they changed that
<Dr_willis> newlinuxguy,  we can if you want us to...
<newlinuxguy> lol
<Dr_willis> try 'man man'
<Dr_willis> and see.
<newlinuxguy> it'd be okay
<newlinuxguy> I'm being lazy by exploiting your benevolence vs. doing my own research
<adaptr> you're afriggin n00b for even suggesting that ! :)
* Dr_willis is not sure who 'they' would be to change 'that' :)
<newlinuxguy> hehehe
<newlinuxguy> yayyy, blank screen and heavy i/o
<newlinuxguy> this is further than my comptuer has ever been
<newlinuxguy> it's one step closer to security, one giant step away from M$
<newlinuxguy> woo hoo
<HymnToLife> damn, building KDE sure takes time...
<newlinuxguy> oh
<newlinuxguy> hehe
<newlinuxguy> it's actually compiling it
<newlinuxguy> I remember how long that took
<adaptr> HymnToLife: *builking* KDE ? used to take around 10 hours on my old Gentoo box, so yeah...
<HymnToLife> adaptr, 4 hours counting here
<adaptr> HymnToLife: hardware ?
<newlinuxguy> why are you building it hymn?
<newlinuxguy> ahh
<newlinuxguy> hopefully I dont have to recompile when I use apt-get
<HymnToLife> adaptr, Centrino 1,8 dual core lappy
<HymnToLife> in FBSD
<adaptr> newlinuxguy: you won't be compiling....
<adaptr> HymnToLife: ah, that should beat my old amd XP 1700+
<Rob-West> what r some other good linux distros
<Dr_willis> They are all good. :)
<HymnToLife> Rob-West, Debian, Gentoo, Slackware
<adaptr> HymnToLife: a Dual core *centrino* ? ITYM Core Duo....
<Dr_willis> some are gooder at some tasks then others.
<HymnToLife> can't think of any other, I haven't tried them all though
<Rob-West> is slackware like debian
<adaptr> HymnToLife: strictly speaking "centrino" is not even a processor
<Dr_willis> slackware is nothing like debian. :) well its very different
<adaptr> Rob-West: slackware is *nothing* like Debian
<HymnToLife> adaptr, I know, Pentium M if you prefer
<Rob-West> i want something Debian based
<Dr_willis> thats kubuntu/ubuntu then. :)
<Rob-West> or atleast apt-get
<adaptr> HymnToLife: okay, and you have a dual-core pentium M ? that would be a Mobile Pentium D , I rather think
<Rob-West> can i use a mediacenter linux for a desktop
<Rob-West> well a Home Entertainment
<Dr_willis> mediacenter linux? huh.. what one you refering to?
<HymnToLife> wtf is a "mediacenter linux" ?
<Dr_willis> HymnToLife,  :)
<Dr_willis> MythTV/KnoppMyth ?
<Rob-West> yea
<Prisoner_> hello again
<Dr_willis> You could.. but then you hafe to learn how to get around the systems automated features
<Dr_willis> got MythTV on my 2nd machine.
<Rob-West> i dont have a second PC
<Prisoner_> I have 4 PCs
<HymnToLife> I have 5, pwn3d :)
<newlinuxguy> bah
<Prisoner_> a 1.5ghz, a 400mhz, a 200mhz, and a 486/66
<Dr_willis> doorstops dont count
<newlinuxguy> lol
<newlinuxguy> the apt-get locked up too
<Prisoner_> they all work
<newlinuxguy> I'll just wait for the alt text
<newlinuxguy> would have been nice to have this done this weekend
<Prisoner_> I'm running Ubuntu on the 400mhz right now
<newlinuxguy> I'll see you guys next weekend
<Rob-West> i wish i had a second PC
<HymnToLife> I'm running Debian on 60 MHz right now :p
<newlinuxguy> lol!
<newlinuxguy> 60mhz!
<newlinuxguy> wow
<adaptr> I'd love to run uc on my NCD 66MHz terminal... but I'm not sure I can flash it
<Rob-West> im running Ubuntu on a 2.8GHZ P4
<Prisoner_> you can get machines like this one for next to nothing these days
<newlinuxguy> yeah, rob
<newlinuxguy> I have all kinds of parts hanging around
<HymnToLife> true
<HymnToLife> and they're still fun to play with
<Prisoner_> they sure are
<Rob-West> i dont have a job
<adaptr> I have about 8 machines - but I'm only running 5, so I guess that's a tie
<HymnToLife> me neither
<Rob-West> im a bum
<adaptr> you're all bums !
<Prisoner_> I rarely boot up the 486 or the 200 anymore, even though they both work, the 200mhz had Novell on it, the 486/66 has Windows NT Server
<dope> where's the autostart folder?
<Dr_willis> .kde/Autostart
<adaptr> ... or was that "you all *have* bums" ?
<newlinuxguy> http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/57909216/m/723002003831
<Rob-West> if i could get the parts id build the PC
<Prisoner_> I have an older HP CD burner in this box but it's showing as an Optorite, is that OK?
<newlinuxguy> Rob, where do you live
<Rob-West> USA
<Rob-West> michigan
<newlinuxguy> I used to live in south bend
<newlinuxguy> check out that thread
<newlinuxguy> there's a freebie section
<Rob-West> fuck man PM me
<newlinuxguy> and the forum in general has a freebie section
<HymnToLife> !language | Rob-West
<ubotu> Rob-West: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rob-West> sorry
<Prisoner_> I live in the deep south, Baton Rouge, Louisiana
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all
<MetaBookfoziS> i have a problem on kubuntu 6.10
<MetaBookfoziS> it isn't recognises my pendrive
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i debug that?
<Rob-West> newlinuxguy:
<MetaBookfoziS> in syslog i see it is doing soemthing but kde is not..
<HymnToLife> MetaBookfoziS, after plugging it in, run        ls /dev/sd*
<HymnToLife> ans paste what you get
<Prisoner_> I'm running Ubuntu on an AMD K6 400 mhz machine, 384MB RAM, ATI Radeon VE 64MB video card, Soundblaster Live soundcard, HP CD burner, Macronix PCI Network card
<HymnToLife> and*
<MetaBookfoziS> HymnToLife > nothing:/
<HymnToLife> sounds bad
<MetaBookfoziS> yep
<HymnToLife> run   dmesg | tail
<Prisoner_> lol
<MetaBookfoziS> it is already worked on it about a month ago
<HymnToLife> do you see something that seems related to it ?
<tanlaan> are there any wifi channels that linux specifically doesnt like?
<MetaBookfoziS> HymnToLife > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2351/
<newlinuxguy> willis, you were right
<E_mE> where is a good document that examples how to configure wireless via the iwconfig command?
<newlinuxguy> apt-get freezes at the restarting system log
<newlinuxguy> sigh
<HymnToLife> E_mE, man iwconfig ?
<newlinuxguy> well I'll go ahead and let the alt text d/l
<newlinuxguy> and hopefully get time to install this during the week
<E_mE> HymnToLife: yes, but that gives me all the options... my knowledge of wireless isnt great so i wouldnt mind a site that ran throw some rthings with me
<Rob-West> newlinuxguy:
<HymnToLife> E_mE, genrally, you only need to do iwconfig YOUR_IF essid YOUR_ESSID key YOUR_WEP_KEY
<E_mE> ah nice :D
<E_mE> thanx HymnToLife
<newlinuxguy> it got to the point of saying settuping up kubuntu-desktop 1.22 but then it froze when it said restarting system log
<HymnToLife> then dhclient YOUR_IF if your router is using DHCP
<phobiac> I'm using the flash 9 beta 2 plugin for firefox and almost constantly flash videos will lose sound. Sometimes they keep playing without sound, often times they just stop playing at all.
<newlinuxguy> do the alternate text cd installs just do installs in a console like I'm doing now
<E_mE> HymnToLife: im just getting sick of using hte wifi tool from KDE... rather it do it in a script :)
<MetaBookfoziS> HymnToLife >  any idea?
<phobiac> I (think) it's streaming videos that stop playing completely.
<HymnToLife> phobiac, Flash 9 is not beta anymore, maybe you should think about upgrading ?
<E_mE> HymnToLife: Thanx man :)
<phobiac> HymToLife: Aha, I'll try that.
<HymnToLife> MetaBookfoziS, do other pendrives work ?
<MetaBookfoziS> no
<MetaBookfoziS> my phone is the same
<newlinuxguy> someone recommended a site to start learning fundamentals on... it was a .org site
<newlinuxguy> and it is
<newlinuxguy> not in my buffer anymore
<E_mE> HymnToLife: Can the YOUR_ESSID be any value you wish?
<newlinuxguy> does anyone know what it is?
<Rob-West> i need ur help newlinuxguy
<newlinuxguy> that's cool man, I'm leaving soon so like I said go ahead and send an e-mail to matthew1429@gmail.com
<newlinuxguy> we can possibly arrange something
<newlinuxguy> my fundage isnt at a point to where I can swing a whole lot
<HymnToLife> E_mE, it obviously needs to be the ESSID of the netwotk you want to connect to
<newlinuxguy> but I'll do what I can
<newlinuxguy> wow...
<newlinuxguy> kubuntu is booting
<E_mE> HymnToLife:  Sorry i jsut relised the "essid YOU_ESSID" was one statment hehehe.. stupidity on my part :S
<newlinuxguy> I'm not sure I got it all
<Rob-West> r u talking to me newlinuxguy
<newlinuxguy> because it hung at "restarting at system log"
<newlinuxguy> yeah rob
<Prisoner_> I was surprised when Ubuntu booted the first time
<newlinuxguy> actually
<newlinuxguy> it said sound server fatal error
<newlinuxguy> lol
<newlinuxguy> I've had alot of character building experience today
<newlinuxguy> cpu overload
<newlinuxguy> aborting
<newlinuxguy> lol
<MetaBookfoziS> hmm
<MetaBookfoziS> as i see, this is a kernel problem
<newlinuxguy> but then again
<newlinuxguy> I just did
<newlinuxguy> an apt-get
<Rob-West> newlinuxguy can i PM u
<newlinuxguy> rob I'm leaving soon
<Rob-West> i know
<newlinuxguy> which is why e-mail works best for me
<newlinuxguy> okay?
<Rob-West> i just wanna ask something
<newlinuxguy> go ahead
<newlinuxguy> I'll wait
<Rob-West> nvm ill email u
<newlinuxguy> okay
<newlinuxguy> thanks
<newlinuxguy> everyone thanks for your help
<newlinuxguy> I hope the alternate text iso will work better than these last 2 installs
<newlinuxguy> phew
<Rob-West> newlinuxguy u can see my on Efner
<Rob-West> Efnet
<newlinuxguy> okay
<Prisoner_> trying to download Ubuntu 6.10
<MetaBookfoziS> Pensacola > ubuntu or kubuntu?:)
<underdog5004> oh man, I don't know if any of you guys know, but the single FiOp line that services the entire COUNTY (Humboldt) got severed this morning from a structural fire in Mendicino...totally sucked!
<Phlosten> underdog5004: bit of a bugger
<underdog5004> uh, yeah...
<underdog5004> lol
<Phlosten> sounds like the farmer years back who ploughed up the main optic fibre link between Melbourne and Sydney
<underdog5004> whoa...here we have signs saying "Don't dig"...
<Phlosten> well, this would have been on a farm of many acres
<underdog5004> I guess fires don't read signs, though...
<underdog5004> ah
<Phlosten> hehe, yeah
<Phlosten> you could imagine the look when he worked out what the hell he had done
<underdog5004> Our fiber is buried 3 feet down and runs right next to an interstate...kinda stupid....I think.
<underdog5004> although it does keep people from plowing it up!
<Phlosten> underdog5004: until there is a big accident and they accidentally carve through it on clean up
<underdog5004> seriously!
<underdog5004> oh well...there's been talk about adding another line for redundancy...
<underdog5004> wish they'd hurry up w/ it though...I wasn't expecting it fixed for a few day!
<underdog5004> days*
<underdog5004> but it did get fixed...yay
<E_mE> does anyone have any good reference to getting iwconfig to get networked
<E_mE> ive been messing around with it for abit and not having much luck
<underdog5004> E_mE, what card are you using?
<E_mE> ipw2200 i tihnk.. ill check
<E_mE> Centrino b/g ipw2200
<underdog5004> ok...h/p
<underdog5004> h/o
<underdog5004> uh, isn't Centrino a type of Intel processor?
<E_mE> I think its kind of an optimaztion for wifi or somethinf silly
<E_mE> some intel rubbish
<underdog5004> ok...I"m googlin' now!
<underdog5004> E_mE, check out this link, it may help you...        http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<E_mE> thanx
<underdog5004> np
<MetaBookfoziSLP> good night!
<E_mE> I mean i can get online with my Wifi, its just i want to be able to configure it via console instead of KDE
<underdog5004> E_mE, ah, server install?
<E_mE> if that is relavent in anyway
<E_mE> well you could see it like that yes
<E_mE> but no... i want to be able to boot up and execute a script which checks for wifi
<underdog5004> lol, wanna tell me more? Is it you're 1337 haxx0r box?
<E_mE> and if exists then connects to my home network
<underdog5004> ah, gotcha
<link__> is hotmail secure?
<E_mE> link__ id consider it pretty secure since SSL is enabled... but then im sure there are methods ;)
<underdog5004> link__, uh, it's microsoft.
<underdog5004> I would use gmail; more storage, looks nicer, no MS...
<link__> ok
<underdog5004> Actually, I _do_ use Gmail...lol
<E_mE> underdog5004: I completely agree with that opinion
<link__> I would, but I don't have a phone for text input
<E_mE> underdog5004: shame about the invitation though
<Tyler> Hello
<link__> hola!
<underdog5004> I'd send one...emails?
<link__> yeah, on g-mail don't you need a cell phone?
<E_mE> join #ipw2100
<underdog5004> yep
<Moadiv> hi people !!
<Tyler> I need a little help if anyone doesn't mind.
<underdog5004> !ask | tyle
<ubotu> tyle: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<underdog5004> !ask | Tyler
<E_mE> a cell phone for gmail thats bollox
<ubotu> Tyler: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<underdog5004> lol
<Tyler> Klol
<underdog5004> what's up, Tyler
<underdog5004> ?
<Tyler> I just got kubuntu
<underdog5004> ok
<E_mE> link__ you want a gmail account i can set you one up
<Tyler> But I can't get the internet to work ):
<blekos> hi, i try to remove a package with the "remove" command but i get the msg command not found
<blekos> any ideas?
<Moadiv> any one using Flash 8 in Wine ??
<underdog5004> blekos, sudo apt-get remove program-name
<Morbo> blekos- What's the full command you're using?
<underdog5004> Moadiv, Adobe recently released Flash Player 9 Final for linux
<Morbo> Moadiv- Flash 9
<blekos> remove-purge gtkpod-aac
<E_mE> link__ you just need another e-mail account where i can send you an invitation to join
<Morbo> It's final now?
<Morbo> woot.
<Moadiv> hi Morbo
<underdog5004> Morbo, as far as Iknow
<Tyler> I'm using KPPP but it continuously says my modem is busy
<underdog5004> blekos, sudo apt-get remove program-name
<underdog5004> blekos, or do this           sudo apt-get remove --purge program-name
<link__> E_mE: I'd very much like that thanks
<underdog5004> Moadiv, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<link__> E_mE: I was trying to set up ICQ.
<link__> (as well)
<E_mE> link__ whats you e-mail address?
<blekos> ok thnx
<Moadiv> the macromedia flash 8   not the player
<link__> code_shift@yahoo.com
<E_mE> link__ ok give me 2 minutes
<underdog5004> Moadiv, ah...I know that Flash 9 beta2 is out
<link__> E_mE: ok
<link__> lol
<Tyler> Can somebody please help?
<link__> Tyler: what do you need help with?
<underdog5004> Tyler, what's up?
<underdog5004> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<E_mE> link_ check you yahoo mail
<link__> ok
<Tyler> Okay, so the problem is, The internet say my modem is continously busy
<Tyler> Which it isn't
<Moadiv> and it works in kubuntu ?
<Tyler> (I run a dual boot with windows)
<underdog5004> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<underdog5004> there you go, Tyler
<Tyler> Okay I'll heck that out, thanks.
<Tyler> *check
<underdog5004> np
<Moadiv> im runing flash 8 in wine but it crash
<underdog5004> If it doesn't work, look for a controller-based modem.
<underdog5004> those generally work
<Moadiv> creating work space
<E_mE> link__: it work okay?
<Tyler> The only think weird is no matter what port I try it still messes up
<link__> E_mE: I just filled out the form
<underdog5004> Moadiv, why bother with Flash 8 in wine?
<E_mE> link__: nice...
<underdog5004> Tyler, google around, I found some sites that helped me install a modem using wvdial
<link__> E_mE: thanks a lot! :)
<E_mE> link__: no problem mate.
<Moadiv> not the flash player !! the desing application
<underdog5004> desing?
<underdog5004> oh, the actual flash maker?
<underdog5004> my bad, I'm sorry
<Moadiv> lol sorry for my ing
<underdog5004> ing?
<underdog5004> lol, I have no idea what you're talking about
<Thehound666> Can someone link me to some info? Been trying to sort through Google. I need rtorrent to run my torrents automaticaly on system startup in case of power failures
<Moadiv> english
<underdog5004> Thehound666, had the same problem, no help
<underdog5004> Thehound666, I looked for WEEKS, nothing
<Thehound666> noone who knows more than us? I always figure someone knows more than me
<underdog5004> Thehound666, I think it's because it has to route it's display to something, but if you run it on start up, there is no available screen to display on
<E_mE> link__: what programming languages do you play with?
<underdog5004> I just installed rtorrent on my server, and ssh into it
<Thehound666> can you initialise it through ssh?
<underdog5004> yep
<underdog5004> I do, anyways
<underdog5004> but you gotta stay logged on to keep rtorrent running; ie. keep the ssh'ing window open
<Thehound666> hook me up with a link lol before I go to school. when I go away I want my seeding to occur from home
<Mexandrew> Salutations
<Thehound666> I always got a Linux box running, keeping ssh'ed in is no issue
<underdog5004> Thehound666, basically, forward port 22 on your router to your server/rtorrent box, then open up a konsole (if on linux) or PuTTY (if on windows) and type ssh username@ipaddress_of_router, then type in rtorrent
<underdog5004> you have to know the "outside" ip address of your router though...go to www.whatismyip.com to find it out
<Thehound666> ok but how do I setup the login on the server end aka rtorrent client pc?
<Thehound666> that's the only part that isn't obvious
<underdog5004> Thehound666, h/o
<E_mE> link__: Do you do any programming? considering your name is code shifter?
<Mexandrew> I just came in to thank #kubuntu, specially Dr_willis and Murchadh for the support I received last time
<Mexandrew> I finally have Kubuntu running without GRUB ignoring my Windows XP
<underdog5004> Thehound666, sudo apt-get install ssh openssh-server
<Thehound666> I should try puttying in from this pc to test it from my windows box
<link__> E_mE: I'm learning
<underdog5004> you gotta get a ssh server on your server
<E_mE> link__: what language?
<Mexandrew> Anyway, that was all, I feel I owed this channel a big thank you
<Mexandrew> Now, I'll go, I need to figure out how to get identd working on Konversation
<link__> E_mE: Thanks to the inter-library loans I can get whatever programming books I want from my local library for free
<Thehound666> installed
<E_mE> link__: what one are you wish to aim for??  im getting quite into PHP my self
<soulrider> anyone here plays true combat elite? im having some trouble with it
<link__> E_mE: Well, my native tongue is C++, but I'm taking Java in college and trying to use Python and stuff
<underdog5004> Thehound666, cool, now you should be able to ssh into it
<Thehound666> no config?
<Thehound666> neat
<underdog5004> nope
<E_mE> link__: im trying to get OOP knowledge in PHP, need to create a Intranet for the company i work for
<link__> E_mE: well, I've tried php, but it just did'nt work
<Thehound666> I'll try from Wintrash in a few.
<Thehound666> thanks for the help
<underdog5004> np, remember to pay it forward!
<E_mE> link__: I love the C feel to it my self
<link__> E_me: hmm... wish I could help you.  I'm just a newb on the IRC
<E_mE> link__: mixed with few other elemetns
<E_mE> link__: dont want help.. just starting conversation :)  geek talk hehe
<link__> E_mE: yeah, it's the penguin game that made me look at it more seriously.
<underdog5004> link__, lol, supertux?
<E_mE> link__: my starting platform was pascal.... hehe though penquins can be stupid at times
<link__> E_mE: lol right on.  I'm the only programmer I know that's seriously interested
<E_mE> link__: hehe.... well..
<link__> E_me: no the one where you sit in the middle of the floor with a cannon and shoot at the colored balls on the ceiling
<E_mE> link__: i just ordered a book on PHP programming pattarns and objects
<E_mE> link__: i got all these ideas that i want to sructure into a script/series of events but god my head can't decided the correct route of implementing them
<link__> E_mE: sweet.  lol.  I tried making a simple "Hello World" and it would not work.  at all.  the code was coppied ver-batem
<Tyler> If somebody will help me with linux I'll help somebody with php lol
<link__> E_mE: thinking hurts
<E_mE> link__: sounds like PHP wasn't configured properly
<link__> lol  cool
<Tyler> <?php print "Hello World"; ?>
<E_mE> hahahahah
<link__> yeah... like everything on my freaking PC
<Tyler> If that doesn't work your php's go probs
<Tyler> *got
<link__> ill try that right now...  brb
<E_mE> tyler: id say <? echo "Hello World"; ?>
<Tyler> That would work
<Tyler> adding php just defines it
<E_mE> Tyler: yeah... echo is one letter shorter heheh
<E_mE> Tyler: what do you need help with?
<underdog5004> E_mE, his modem
<Minataku> xscreensaver is what brought me back to Linux
<Minataku> lol
<underdog5004> Tyler, have you googled around?
<Tyler> My linux is really not working good. I can't get it to mount a floppy run a program Ive downloaded or anything
<underdog5004> try www.linmodems.org
<E_mE> Tyler: what modem is it?
<Minataku> I thought it was too difficult to deal with but I started jonesing for xscreensaver
<Minataku> lol
<Tyler> I've been googling for a few days
<Minataku> Keep in mind that I don't even use it anymore now XD
<E_mE> Tyler: what happesn when you try to mount a floppy?
<Tyler> It goes all crazy and doesn't evne show anything
<Tyler> And throws an error
<Dr_willis> Now thats specific :)
<underdog5004> sounds like an irq problem.
<E_mE> Tyler: mounting a floopy generally is quite difficult.. i suggest you mount a hard one =P
<Tyler> ?
<Tyler> lol
<libelular> hello
<nate_> is there away i can change the login window in edgy
<underdog5004> nate_, yes
<E_mE> Tyler: thank you, least ur got it
<Dr_willis> theres a great many kdm themes you can mess with.
<E_mE> Tyler: you sure you aint got some HW issues?
<nate_> when i tried to intsall gdm manager it said it would have issues
<Tyler> I dunno what's wrong with it
<Dr_willis> why use gdm - kubuntu has kdm,
<Tyler> Maybe because I'm running a dual boot?
<E_mE> Tyler: do you hjave windows as well??
<Tyler> Yeah
<Tyler> I'm on a Windows right now
<nate_> i dont know of any other login manager things
<E_mE> Tyler: is windows perfectly fine?
<Tyler> Yes
<Tyler> But it's old
<underdog5004> nate_, Kmenu => System Settings => Login Manager
<E_mE> Tyler: even with Floppies?
<Dr_willis> nate_,  kdm, gdm, xdm, wdm :) kubuntu comes with kdm by default. and theres a lot of kdm themes you can get.
<link__> um... where do I put "<?php print "Hello World"; ?>"
<link__> I'm lost there.
<libelular> I am trying to instal nomachine but I get a error about dependence
<Tyler> In a .php file
<link__> ok
<E_mE> link__: do you have a Apache server running?
<E_mE> or php-cli?
<link__> nope
<libelular> could someone help me?
<link__> did I need those?
<E_mE> well apt-get install apache2
<link__> ok
<E_mE> apt-get install php5
<Dr_willis> !info nomachine
<ubotu> Package nomachine does not exist in any distro I know
<underdog5004> !ask | libelular
<ubotu> libelular: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<E_mE> link__: yes you do...
<underdog5004> libelular, what's going on?
<libelular> ubotu:  I did!
<E_mE> link__: well you can have console mode PHP if u wish too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I did! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !ubotu | libelular
<ubotu> libelular: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tyler> E_mE: Hmm... Really weird... man
<E_mE> Tyler: does windows mount floppies
<underdog5004> rofl
<E_mE> Tyler: what?
<Tyler> Windows works perfect
<underdog5004> !nomachine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nomachine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<libelular> underdog5004:  I tryed to install nomachine and I get an error about dependency
<Tyler> With floppies drives everything.
<HymnToLife> Tyler, PHP is not _only_ a web language
<underdog5004> libelular, Which program are you using to install it?
<HymnToLife> you can run PHP scripts from a command-line interpreter, just as well as you can run Python scripts from a web page
<E_mE> Tyler: quite suss! have you tried to reinstall Kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> hmm, never mind that :p
<Tyler> I installed it from a CD
<libelular> underdog5004:  the default program (package installer)
<Tyler> But what's really weird when it boots up
<E_mE> Tyler: what version?
<underdog5004> libelular, is nomachine in a .deb file?
<Tyler> 6.06.1 LTS
<E_mE> Tyler: try Kubuntu 6.10
<libelular> underdog5004:  yes
<E_mE> see what happens then
<terapicodave> how do I set firefox to open when I click a link in kopete?
* Dr_willis wonders what one even uses a floppy disk for these days
<terapicodave> right now quanta plus starts
<Tyler> I would if I could find a CD
<underdog5004> hmm, what are the dependencies? use pastebin to show me the error it kicks out...
<link__> E_mE: oh yeahl... I installed straight from 6.10  was I supposed to do that or start with an LTS?
<underdog5004> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<E_mE> Dr_willis: its true, but you know... don;t diss the oldschool man ;)
<E_mE> link__: sorry what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> E_mE,  i bought a floppy drive for this box. Just because i needed one for XP to load the SATA drivers for install..
<Thehound666> it works mate. I just went in with Putty on my Windows box and did a sudo apt-get update to test it
<Thehound666> :)
<HymnToLife> [02:28]  * Dr_willis wonders what one even uses a floppy disk for these days <= BIOS upgrades ?
<Dr_willis> HymnToLife,  last few machines ive had - can read bios files from.. err.. the bios. :)
<underdog5004> HymnToLife, not on intel boards...
<E_mE> Dr_willis: that is fecking rediculous :/  can't beleve that XP still relise on Floppy based drivers :/
<link__> E_mE: I installed my OS from Kubuntu 6.10  but was I supposed to start out with Ubuntu 6.06 and THEN add it on or what?
<Dr_willis> E_mE,  or ya could redo a xp cd and include them.
<Tyler> I'm getting ubuntu 6.10 tomarrow I think, it's the same isn't it?
<underdog5004> E_mE, the vista installer can access sata drivers (for instance) that are stored on a USB stick...wow, what innovation!
<libelular> underdog5004:  ?
<underdog5004> <E_mE> Dr_willis: that is fecking rediculous :/  can't beleve that XP still relise on Floppy based drivers :/
<underdog5004> @libelular ^^^
<E_mE> Dr_willis: you could yes... but i;ve been impressed very much by IBM server driver CDs... you boot of the IBM CD which goes into a cut down link.. prepares you syustem for windows isntall.. gets you licence code and all the drivers ready for when you put you WinXP CD in ;)
<underdog5004> whoa, I stunned everyone into silence...
<Tyler> Hopefully Linux'll work soon.
<E_mE> Dr_willis: its amazingly slick and nice
<terapicodave> does anyone know how kopete decides what application to launch when I click a web link in it?
<E_mE> underdog5004: about feking time hehehe thats thinking 20 years into the future i say
<libelular> underdog5004:  can you help me?
<underdog5004> E_mE, yeah....NOT
<underdog5004> libelular, oh, yeah...maybe...h/o
<bxnp> guys i have some mayer problem at this moment when i boot into my computer and want to login into kde its not working. when i enter the password i get it tries to login and but then i get the login screen back
<E_mE> link__: did your Apache2 iinstall work?
<E_mE> underdog5004: your making think of Borat man... stop it!
<bxnp> when i then afther that login into the console i get a persmission denied from /dev/null
<link__> I have it installed but now I've been trying the command line
<bxnp> so i chmod 777 /dev/null and then afterwords i can login
<Thehound666> I'm stunned setting up remote access is so easy
<E_mE> link__ do you have PHP installed?
<Tyler> link_: Get your php working?
<link__> idk
<Thehound666> even more involved on Windows
<underdog5004> E_mE, I like...
<link__> lol... yeah, guess I don't know much about this stuff at all.
<E_mE> underdog5004: hehehe! pure english humour to the world
<underdog5004> bxnp, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<nate_> im in system settings and i cant see anything about login windows
<link__> uh... can I find php?
<link__> man -k php...
<bxnp> do you think that will do the trick underdog5004
<terapicodave> is there a kde configuration editor?
<E_mE> link__: apt-get install php5
<underdog5004> bxnp, sure hope so...sounds like your xorg.conf file is screwed up
<E_mE> link__: or look on you package manager for PHP related items
<link__> E_mE: alright
<bxnp> could you tell me what you get with ls -l /dev/null underdog5004
<Dr_willis> nate_,  you may have to install some package to let ya confogure kdm. I recall doing that a long time ago
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<underdog5004> libelular, did you follow the instructions posted here?        http://www.nomachine.com/download-client-linux.php
<E_mE> link__: if you have installed Apache2 correctly, you should be able to enter http://127.0.0.1 into your webbrowser and see soemting
<E_mE> !find php
<ubotu> Found: dh-make-php, egroupware-phpbrain, egroupware-phpsysinfo, gphpedit, htcheck-php (and 198 others)
<libelular> underdog5004:  yes
<E_mE> !find php5
<ubotu> Found: php5-clamavlib, php5-imagick, php5-imap, php5-interbase, php5-json (and 29 others)
<nate_> i have beryl working will it work with a lighter desktop like  xfce
<link__> E_mE: *sigh* I really wish I had that cool 3D look.  I tried compiz from adept, but it just messed up my monitor/desktop settings.  Maybe I should have been trying it from outside the current window manager
<underdog5004> bxnp, why? /dev/null is where you system drops stuff...it is oblivion, I believe.
<Tyler> php 4 is actually better then php5 btb
<Tyler> Less errors.
<underdog5004> libelular, please post the error message on pastebin
<underdog5004> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<E_mE> Tyler: one word... OOP ;)  ... im all for the OOP
<libelular> underdog5004:  dpkg: error processing nxnode (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<libelular> Errors were encountered while processing: nxnode
<bxnp> because when then afther i login into the console i get a persmission denied messag afther i logged in from /dev/null when i chmod it to 777 i can logint into kde
<Tyler> E_mE: lol
<link__> Tyler & EmE_: hmmm...
<bxnp> but i want to know what the default settings are
<E_mE> link__: whats 3D look got to do with anything?
<underdog5004> !find nxnode
<ubotu> Package/file nxnode does not exist in edgy
<link__> E_mE: I'd like to try it out.  I've never had a 3D desktop.
<underdog5004> bxnp, you shouldn't be signing in from /dev/null...you should be signing in from somewhere like /dev/tty1
<underdog5004> or something
<underdog5004> libelular, <ubotu> Package/file nxnode does not exist in edgy
<Tyler> <?php if ($linux == "Doesn't work") $getmad = "true; else $getmad = "false"; ?>
<link__> E_mE: doesn't necesarily make my OS better, but I think it looks friggin' cool
<libelular> underdog5004:  but I can download from nomachine.com
<E_mE> Tyler: i've designed the whole work intranet on PHP5 its work nice.. .no errors for me so far
<underdog5004> bxnp, sounds like you really REALLY borked your system...
<bxnp> this is what i get when i am on /dev/tty underdog5004
<underdog5004> libelular, it may not be available for edgy simply because it breaks something else...
<Tyler>  I dunno php5 didn't work very well for me
<bxnp> i need to know if some script is altertings the permission so thats why i need to know the default permissions
<Tyler> It's too strict lol
<underdog5004> bxnp, ah, ok...h/o
<Dr_willis> the defaults should be 777 i thought.
<bxnp> thanks
<bxnp> :)
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/null
<Dr_willis> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2006-12-15 12:22 /dev/null
<bxnp> mine are when i boot only CRM
<bxnp> crw
<bxnp> i meant
<libelular> underdog5004:  nomachine works fine in a xandros machine... why not edgy?
<bxnp> you see underdog5004 some script is altering my permissions
<bxnp> when i boot
* Dr_willis wonders what 'nomachine' even is.
<link__> E_me: update on the php-shizzle:  yeah something came up on 127.0.0.1
<bxnp> /dev/tty and x are using /dev/null so if it cant write to it you system behaves strange
<Dr_willis> bxnp,  /dev/ is a dynamic file system. I dont even know why a script would be doing that.
<underdog5004> bxnp, I get this for permissions: crw-rw-rw-
<link__> E_me: I installed the php5... cuz its newer
<underdog5004> libelular, I have no idea
<underdog5004> I'm not a developer...
<bxnp> me neither, that's why i was a bit supprised by reconfigure x, cause then i still dont know what is happening on my system
<bxnp> if that is the case i could better use windows :)
<bxnp> the only thing i need to know is what script is responsible
<Tyler> I think I figured out why linux doesn't work properly :D
<Tyler> It doesn't like my processor ):
<libelular> underdog5004:  could I use something else to remote edgy from a windows machine (GUI) ?
<underdog5004> tyler, which are you using?
<Dr_willis> http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1     - has ubuntu downloads.
<Tyler> I have an AMD Duron Proceessor
<underdog5004> libelular, what do you mean? Like a remote desktop?
<E_mE> ok link__:  create a test.php in /var/www and enter some code
<Tyler> And I'm trying to run 6.06.1
<underdog5004> Tyler, aw, it'll run fine on that...I know mine ran fine....
<libelular> underdog5004:  yes
<Tyler> I have 512MB of RAM and stuff
<underdog5004> libelular, uh, not sure that'll work...
<link__> E_mE: ok///  (newbie boy gonna try it now)
<E_mE> link__: then in your web browser type http://127.0.0.1/test.php and magic!
<Tyler> Why won't it work tho lol
<link__> lol
<underdog5004> libelular, you may need to ssh in or vlc in to your edgy box from another linux install.
<libelular> Dr_willis:  not working
<Dr_willis> libelular,  check their forums then i guess.
<E_mE> Tyler: id try to reinstall you ubuntu... or upgrade to 6.10 and see if anything different happens.. sounds like you got fair few problems
<Tyler> Yeah I have ALOT of problems
<newlinuxguy> okay...
<libelular> underdog5004,  Dr_willis  Thank you !
<newlinuxguy> I am staying home to get this done
<Tyler> not even mentioning the problems at bootup
<E_mE> Tyler: eleminate the simpliest of theroies before going for the insane ones
<underdog5004> libelular, np, sorry I couldn't help...
<newlinuxguy> everyone cross your fingers
<newlinuxguy> I have the alt text cd
<newlinuxguy> the md5 was good
<Tyler> I've tried everything
<underdog5004> newlinuxguy, it'll be fine...have fun with it!
<newlinuxguy> you haven't been here
<newlinuxguy> hehe
<newlinuxguy> I've been trying since about 3 today
<E_mE> Tyler: what hardware do you have?
<newlinuxguy> and spent 3 hours last night
<underdog5004> newlinuxguy, bummer, how much ram do you have>?
<Tyler> 2 drives AMD Duron processor 512MB ram Compaq Modem, Sound card, Floppy
<E_mE> Tyler: is that a software based modem??
<Tyler> I don't think so.
<Dr_willis> Egads a sound card?! :)
<bobleny> Hey, how come every time I unistall mysql it takes amarok with it!???!???!?????!????!
<E_mE> Tyler: do you know what the chip model is?
<bobleny> What else is it taking!?
<Tyler> uh... no I can look tho.
<E_mE> Tyler: most advisable, try to look for the drivers from the Modems processor model
<newlinuxguy> underdog, you asked me how much
<newlinuxguy> RAM
<newlinuxguy> 512 megs
<newlinuxguy> pc2100
<surgy_> im guessing that the response to the following question is going to be "your in the wrong channel" but ill ask anyways, wolfenstein enemy territory downloads as a .run file what do i do with it?
<underdog5004> newlinuxguy, weird...you shouldn't need to use the alt install disc...
<underdog5004> surgy_, you're in the wrong channel...
<underdog5004> jk
<Rob-West> hi newlinuxguy
<underdog5004> surgy_, try double-clicking it
<newlinuxguy> im back
<newlinuxguy> i decided to call and stay home
<newlinuxguy> I'm determined to get running!
* Dr_willis is out of sick days, so he calls in dead.
<surgy_> underdog5004: i did it opens kate and shows a couple hundred pages of C++ code
* underdog5004 calls in Chuck Norris'ed
<Tyler> Dang modem doesn't say
<underdog5004> surgy_, you may need to compile it...
<underdog5004> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Tyler> All i can get is a moddle
<newlinuxguy> hey guys
<E_mE> Tyler: there should be a number on the chip
<underdog5004> Tyler, does it have more than 3 chips on it?
<Tyler> Uh...
<newlinuxguy> do you guys just have 3 partitions?  1st part as primary and root, 2nd part as logical and swap, and 3rd part as /home and logical?
<underdog5004> maybe a big one too?
<underdog5004> newlinuxguy, that's my setup
<Rob-West> newlinuxguy u know that link u showed me
<underdog5004> except my swap is physical
<link__> E_mE: alright, that worked fine
<Rob-West> is that ur stuff
<Tyler> No just too small chips
<Tyler> 8two
<Tyler> *two
<surgy_> man i hate compiling..........
<newlinuxguy> does it matter whether you make things logical/physical?
<E_mE> link__: wicked! i won't complicated you with any other stuff you like mysql but at least you can do some PHP now ;)
<surgy_> it never works
<newlinuxguy> could that be why im lockign up?
<E_mE> surgy_: i love compiling... seeing the magic happen :D
<surgy_> and plus a .run needs to be compiled might just be my little noob brain working here but that sounds strange
<E_mE> Tyler: is it a card this modem?
<E_mE> Tyler: PCI card or so
<underdog5004> newlinuxguy, I doubt it...
<link__> E_mElol. sweet... although mysql is the next logical step for LAMP
<newlinuxguy> i do have an ati tv card
<underdog5004> newlinuxguy, how new is your RAM?
<bobleny> Hey, why is it that when I unistall mysql with adept manager, it unistalls amarok???
<Tyler> The modem on my laptop is but the one with linux is on COM3
<underdog5004> might be a hardware problem...
<newlinuxguy> just bought it
<newlinuxguy> from a forum tho
<newlinuxguy> I have checked the ram
<link__> E_mE: is mysql really that insane?
<underdog5004> you used memtest86+?
<newlinuxguy> if that's the deal in the install cd
<newlinuxguy> ya
<E_mE> link__: no its not insane, little annoying at times... but if you know SQL then you should be fine..
<Tyler> It's at bootup.
<underdog5004> I don't know if it is or not...
<Tyler> Linux takes 30 minutes to boot up
<Tyler> so ):
<Rob-West> newlinuxguy can i PM u
<newlinuxguy> yeah feel free rob
<link__> E_mE: guess im not fine then.  lol
<newlinuxguy> the comm is open
<E_mE> link__: SQL aint hard might i add... do you know relational database theroy?
<bobleny> ...
<E_mE> Tyler: 30 fecking minutes :/
<link__> E_mE: not at all...  what's relational database theory?
<Dr_willis> Egads - what kind of chip ya got in that machine? a Dorito?
<Tyler> yeah
<Tyler> 30 mins man
<E_mE> link__: hold on...
<Tyler> It goes to DOS
<Tyler> On bootup
<link__> E_mE: okay
<Tyler> It'll just set there for 20 mins
<E_mE> link__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relational_database
<Tyler> Counting Clusters
<Tyler> Of my WINDOWS drive!
<Rob-West> newlinuxguy check ur PMs
<bobleny> Does amarok need any MySQL files to work?
<newlinuxguy> you do the same
<newlinuxguy> I responded and you asked the same question rob
<E_mE> Tyler: you seems to have fair few problems
<link__> E_mE: lol... wow... I should have just went there and replied "yes" whilst I figured out what you were talking about
<underdog5004> !register | newlinuxguy Rob-West
<ubotu> newlinuxguy Rob-West: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Tyler> Yeah I do.
<Rob-West> i did register
<Tyler> I'm trying to figure out what's causing
<Rob-West> newlinuxguy needs to
<underdog5004> ok...it's necessary to register to use pm's
<underdog5004> ah, ok
<E_mE> Tyler: does your windows run perfectly okay?
<Tyler> Yeah I have Windows ME  on it
<E_mE> hahah Windows ME
<Tyler> and it boots up in 10 seocnds
<bobleny> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Tyler> everything works perfect
<E_mE> Tyler: sorry i could be sick on WinME
<newlinuxguy> this is a temp nick
<underdog5004> lol, Windows: Mistake Edition
<Tyler> Yeah I know it sucks (My reason to get linux)
<E_mE> Tyler: get your self a copy of Win2k at least
<newlinuxguy> I guess I should use my typical handle
<underdog5004> as if they all weren't...
<newlinuxguy> lol
<Tyler> I'm on a Windows 98SE comp right now
<E_mE> Tyler:  you tried any other distros of linux?
<Tyler> I'm going to
<Rob-West> just register it newlinuxguy
<newlinuxguy> okay
<Tyler> Probelly Freespire ad Knoppix
<Tyler> *and
<bobleny> Hey, why is it that when I unistall mysql with adept manager, it unistalls amarok???
<Tyler> Maybe ubuntu 6.10
<underdog5004> bobleny, if nobody responds, that means that nobody knows
<bobleny> Not always...
<E_mE> Tyler: i advise, if you still have problems... id consider ur hardware somewhat
<Tyler> old?
<newlinuxguy> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<newlinuxguy> lol
<newlinuxguy> okay
<Rob-West> i just used /ns register pass email
<Tyler> Yeah I know it's old XD
<Tyler> From 2000
<E_mE> Tyler: old shouldn't be a problem... should be more compatible then.. but maybe cheap or incompatible
<Tyler> I should probelly get a new modem
<matthew0507> anyone know how to control cpu fan speed in kubuntu? my cpu fan is spiriling at max rev
<Tyler> I wonder if a PCI card modem'll work better with linux?
<E_mE> Tyler: why you still using a modem ;)
<Tyler> Because I have dialup lmao
<Tyler> That's why lol
<Tyler> I need to get DSL yeah...
<E_mE> Tyler: where u from?
<snowrichard> hi
<Tyler> Oklahoma (US)
<snowrichard> you getting ice up there yet?
<E_mE> Tyler: i'm sure DSL in USA must be mega cheap now
<snowrichard> I'm in east texas
<Tyler> Were having a huge now storm
<newlinuxguy> Missouri (US)
<Tyler> *snow
<newlinuxguy> yep E
<newlinuxguy> 30/month
<newlinuxguy> sometimes cheaper
<Tyler> $15 a  month
<newlinuxguy> i have cable
<E_mE> in the UK we can get DSL for 14,99/mth
<snowrichard> its not available where I live, I'm using a wireless provider
<newlinuxguy> that's about 30
<E_mE> but thats generally capped to 5gig or something
<newlinuxguy> in usd i think
<Tyler> Yeah
<newlinuxguy> 5 gig!
<newlinuxguy> lol
<newlinuxguy> wow
<Tyler> 5 gig ain't much.
<newlinuxguy> i might be thinking of something
<newlinuxguy> else
<E_mE> i pay 24,99 month unlimited on mid range performance
<Tyler> I have 5 gig of traffic a month on dialup
<newlinuxguy> we are typically capped at 1.5M a month d/l
<newlinuxguy> and about 368k u/l
<bxnp> oke underdog5004 i found the solution
<Tyler> 1.6 MB!?
<newlinuxguy> ahh
<underdog5004> bxnp, what's the issue?
<E_mE> ive got 8Mbit connection
<newlinuxguy> you are saying per month
<underdog5004> 4.3Mb here
<underdog5004> and somewhere around 400Kb up
<Minataku> newlinuxguy... I like that name, lol
<Tyler> I've got a 0.3MB con lol
<E_mE> hehe
<bam_> hi...I was wondering how I could turn off CPU frequency scaling on my desktop??
<E_mE> funny thing is i live out in the middle of the country side and still get 8Mb
<E_mE> DSL is good in UK now... use to be crap
<bxnp> oke in kubuntu dapper, in the systemsettings menu services i saw that udev was not started in rc2.d
<underdog5004> wish cable wasn't so expensive...I pay somewhere around 60 bucks a month for 4.3Mb...
<underdog5004> bleagh
<underdog5004> ah, that makes sense.
<E_mE> :o $60
<snowrichard> can't get cable here either
<E_mE> thats a rip off
<snowrichard> a few hundred feet outside city limit
<bxnp> so i marked it, however udev is exacly started,  and when you mark it in the system settings it wont check if udev is already running or not
<E_mE> most ISPs in the UK don't offer 4Mb... they just offer 8Mb as a standard
<bxnp> this causes the strange behaviour
<E_mE> but then it depends on how far from the exchange you live
<bxnp> you can recreate if you want by checking udev in rc2.d in the systemsettings menu
<newlinuxguy> i'd think the uk would have more fiber optics implemented
<newlinuxguy> being so small
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<E_mE> perhapse...
<newlinuxguy> relatively speaking of course
<E_mE> but BT owns all the exchanges and telephone lines in the UK
<newlinuxguy> it seems that europe/asia are always ahead of us when it comes to publically available tech
<Tyler> Fiber Optic sounds awesome :D
<E_mE> and ISPs and other telephone companies rent them off BT
<bxnp> the strange thing is that when you change someting in the systemsettigs menu there is no check if it is not started by a different rc
<newlinuxguy> ahh
<snowrichard> ATT will soon own all exchanges in the us again the way their headed :)
<newlinuxguy> kind of like the new east india tea company
<bxnp> so that its possible to have multiple instances of the same is running
<newlinuxguy> hehe
<Tyler> Somebody should make a Distro made for just dialup. I'd buy it :D
<E_mE> newlinuxguy: its funny, because 7 years ago, the US was well ahead of us in the UK on interent etc...
<newlinuxguy> that's funny isnt it snow
<phiqtion> i just installed kubuntu-desktop, when logging in it says something about a file not being found. Before i installed kubuntu, i selected GDM as default. Did i did something wrong? any help will be highly appreciated
<bxnp> do you now what i mean underdog5004
<E_mE> Tyler: make it your self ;)
<newlinuxguy> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Tyler> If I made an operating system it'd be a simple thing.... ERROR!!!!!
<newlinuxguy> great news guys!
<newlinuxguy> I'm not locked up ... yet
<Tyler> You had an error?
<Tyler> Oh... lol
<newlinuxguy> DONT JINX ME TY!
<newlinuxguy> :)
<newlinuxguy> :D
<Tyler> lol
<bxnp> anyway need to reboot to test my theory underdog5004
<newlinuxguy> I have been trying Ubuntu cd's all day
<Tyler> Dapper Drake is a horrible Distro lol
<newlinuxguy> now im trying Kubuntu
<E_mE> Tyler: i hope you don;t listen to some cheap metal music while talking of such things
<E_mE> kubuntu is amazng :D
<Tyler> Nope
<K-Ryan> newlinuxguy having trouble with what part of installing?
<Tyler> lmao
<coreymon77> guys
<Tyler> It looks good
<coreymon77> why is the sun jre version on apt so outdated?
<Tyler> And the included programs work good
<newlinuxguy> k-ryan... I was using the gui ubuntu install and got random errors on it... good md5 and good cd check
<newlinuxguy> then I went witht he minmum cd install
<Tyler> But downloaded programs, Open with Kate
<newlinuxguy> and d/l from network
<K-Ryan> newlinuxguy where did you get the errors?
<newlinuxguy> typically hung at the section of "installing software"
<Tyler> Floppy Drive don't evnen mount
<newlinuxguy> the base system did fine
<phiqtion> i just installed kubuntu-desktop, when logging in it says something about a file not being found. Before i installed kubuntu, i selected GDM as default. Did i did something wrong? any help will be highly appreciated
<newlinuxguy> in face I got a console to load and do great
<Tyler> All the other stuff is even more messed up
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, I know had had trouble with partitioning
<Tyler> Yeah I had trouble with partioning
<coreymon77> the latest version on the repos is update 8
<Tyler> Too me an hour to get it partioned without an error
<coreymon77> but the real latest version is update 10
<snowrichard> I just installed edgy from DVD and it worked fine.
<newlinuxguy> the d/l of the alt-text install for kubuntu vs ubuntu is doing great
<K-Ryan> Tyler mine was upfront about the errors =)
<Tyler> lol
<K-Ryan> Had to format the drive though, couldnt just resize it
<newlinuxguy> is the new version 7.04 worth upgrading to or is it beta?
<K-Ryan> feisty?
<newlinuxguy> I saw a link saying it was "cd 2"
<Tyler> Me too
<newlinuxguy> yeah
<K-Ryan> its not stable yet
<newlinuxguy> feisty
<newlinuxguy> okay
<Tyler> I had to go into windows and make a partion
<K-Ryan> yeah "Feisty Fawn"
<Tyler> and partion 100% of that partion
<Tyler> to make it work
<K-Ryan> Tyler same here
<coreymon77> why is the java version on the apt repos so outdated?
<K-Ryan> Just kind of formatted it in pieces with kubuntu
<Tyler> You having trouble like it talomg fprever to boot up?
<Tyler> *Forever
<K-Ryan> It takes me a little
<matt0507> ...
<K-Ryan> a minute or two because i have some other unresolved issues
<Tyler> 30 mins for me man
<K-Ryan> Youch!
<Tyler> It like scans every cluster in my harddrive
<matt0507> iso
<K-Ryan> Oh, it does that every 30 boots
<Eruantalon> K-Ryan: I read somewhere that Feisty will (in kubntu) be able to upgrade to next release of kubuntu without me manually changing any sources.list files. Is this true? And will it work in transition from edgy to feisty or will it be feisty to fesity+1?
<matt0507> !iso
<Tyler> I need to see if I can get into settings and crap and take that out
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<K-Ryan> Eruantalon you will probably have to change the sources list, that's just how upgrading works.
<bam_> hi...I was wondering how I could turn off CPU frequency scaling on my desktop??
<K-Ryan> Also it should work edgy to feisty, i did dapper to edgy and it worked
<Tyler>  I think I'll try making my own distor
<Tyler> *distro
<K-Ryan> feisty to feisty+1 I'm not sure what you speak of
<specialbuddy1> what's a good program for getting better battery life?
<matthew1429> Alright
<K-Ryan> specialbuddy1 programs don't improve battery
<matthew1429> that's my real nick
<Eruantalon> K-Ryan: Well I read somewhere that adept was being updated so that i nice balloon would pop up to tell there was i new release and that it would change sources.list automatically if i wanted it to
<K-Ryan> Better management does, which can be done from system settings>laptop
<K-Ryan> Think so anyway
<specialbuddy1> K-Ryan well don't I have to download that?
<K-Ryan> Eruantalon I could see that happening, but changing the source.list is easy from Adept_manager
<K-Ryan> specialbuddy1 its a system thing, so you dont
<Eruantalon> Well it should be automatic...
<specialbuddy1> I don't see anything that says laptop
<K-Ryan> Eruantalon but if you wanted to stay with edgy not feisty
<K-Ryan> You would be downloading packages for a distro you don't have
<Tyler> How do you uninstall it?
<Tyler> I need to reattempt to install it
<K-Ryan> Like downloading itunes for mac but you run winblows
<Tyler> lok
<specialbuddy1> K-Ryan I don't see Laptop in system-settings
<K-Ryan> hrmm, maybe it was somewhere else ill keep looking
<Tyler> Go to System Settings / Laptop & Power
<Tyler> There's all kinds of system settings and stuff there
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, maybe I saw it in Dapper
<K-Ryan> Not sure but I don't see it
<Tyler> Yeah it's in Dapper
<Tyler> (I'm in Dapper)
<specialbuddy1> what's in Dapper
<K-Ryan> the laptop and power thing
<Tyler> Yea
<tanlaan> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Tyler> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Tyler> !modem
<Tyler> !powersettings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powersettings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<specialbuddy1> it seems like they always get rid of something good with each upgrade
<K-Ryan> well then again im running desktop
<Tyler> Prolly so.
<K-Ryan> They might of put it in monitor & display in edgy
<K-Ryan> or limited it to systems that are actually laptops
<Tyler> (Anyone know how to uninstall it)
<Tyler> ?
<K-Ryan> uninstall what?
<Tyler> Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> hrmm
<K-Ryan> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<K-Ryan> hold on
<Tyler> Should I just delete everything on the partion
<Tyler> Or boot the live CD?
<K-Ryan> Tyler, DO NOT DELETE THE PARTITION
<K-Ryan> Screwed my system up by doing that
<K-Ryan> I'm looking for a guide for you
<matthew1429> I think I have issues with my cd rom
<matthew1429> it got to 85% this time
<matthew1429> in the select and install software section
<matthew1429> atleast it didnt hang
<matthew1429> sigh
<matthew1429> I'm about to throw in the towel
<balarka> hi
<balarka> good evening
<specialbuddy1> I found APM(advanced power management) and I got NO APM support in kernel
<balarka> anyone help me in KDevelop
<balarka> please!!!!!!!!!!
<Tyler> !KDevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<balarka> yes
<Tyler> This bot isn't smart is it?
<Tyler> lol
<Tyler> !ask KDDEvelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask KDDEvelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<balarka> who?
<HymnToLife> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<balarka> Tyler: who to ask
<Tyler> Dunno
<Tyler> I'm not a ubuntu expert
<Tyler> I'm a Windows guy
<balarka> hmmm
<balarka> me too
<Tyler> I got tired of Windows ME (Mistake Edition)
<balarka> oooh
<Tyler> So I decided I need to get Linux
<balarka> can u tell me channel for KDevelop
<balarka> ?
<balarka> please
<Tyler> I dunno
<balarka> ok
<Tyler> Try #kdevelop ?
<balarka> nope
<balarka> ok
<balarka> will try
<Thehound666> omg! I just installed real Java and ran a hungry Java app on Linux that rapes a more powerful Windows computer. It hardly dented my resources
<Thehound666> why is Java so much more efficient on nix?
<specialbuddy1> !kpowersave
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3216 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<Tyler> Bah it's quiet...
<specialbuddy1> that's what I wanted
<Tyler> Ah
<Tyler> Cool
<Tyler> You know even tho there's like 100 people here
<Tyler> It's quiet...
<Thehound666> the program in question under Windows to have a good time I have to set its priority to below normal due to CPU usage
<Thehound666> not on Kubuntu
<Thehound666> weird
<K-Ryan> I just ordered 30 Kubuntu CD's
<K-Ryan> Hope it's enough
<Thehound666> 30 O.O
<K-Ryan> Not just for me -.-
<K-Ryan> Spreading Linux joy
<Eruantalon> K-Ryan: Is it still only dapper?
<K-Ryan> The next Live CD distribution will be the one after Feisty I think I was told
<Thehound666> just link the torrents wherever you post and find it appropriate
<Thehound666> that should spread it faster than anything
<K-Ryan> Thehound666 but the everyday person doesn't check forums often
<K-Ryan> Nor do most people think Linux is easy
<Eruantalon> People tend to get impressed by the shipit cd's
<Thehound666> meh it's not for the first week or 2
<Thehound666> but that week or 2 is worth it
<K-Ryan> Eruantalon that too
<K-Ryan> Thehound666 it's not easy because you don't know what you are doing.
<Kr4t05> Someone should edit the boxart for K/Ubuntu 6.06 so people can print it and use it with Edgy and later.
<Thehound666> to get what you want, you do need to compile alot
<Thehound666> I outgrew doing just repositories after a week
<K-Ryan> Thehound666 not really
<bobleny> Hey, why is it that when I unistall mysql with adept manager, it unistalls amarok???
<K-Ryan> The default install comes with a lot
<Thehound666> well the 1 bug I found in Edgy seems fixed after those series of updates recently
<Thehound666> let's see Bill fix it that fast
<K-Ryan> Then most anything else you need unless it is an oddball thing, can be obtained from the repos
<Eruantalon> bobleny: As far as i now amarok uses mysql to store its data
<Eruantalon> though it can also sqlite
<bobleny> ?! really !?
<Eruantalon> yep
<simen> heyy guys i have a problem with torrents..
<specialbuddy1> is there a way to make my cpu performance go to 50% while I'm using the battery on my laptop
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i cant get the newest version of java to install properlyu
<coreymon77> well atleast
<coreymon77> on the system
<Eruantalon> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<simen> weell it says on the speedometer that my download speed is 3600kb/s but i only download at about 15 kb/s :S:S:S
<simen> anyone know why ?
<coreymon77> not that
<Thehound666> oh and very smart guys. How Ubuntu got around the difficulty of Java, Having the Java package pull the libraries out of Java for a self install is genius, since I know Java is not in repositories anymore for legal reasons
<coreymon77> the apt java is out dated
<Morbo> simen- Depends on where you're downloading from
<Eruantalon> simen: That is probably the collective speed of all people downloading...
<simen> piratebay
<coreymon77> so installed the new java manually
<coreymon77> it works in firefox
<simen> im the only one who uses our broadband
<coreymon77> but for the system it still uses the apt one
<Eruantalon> simen: What is your connection
<Thehound666> oh you just get the .bin Java from sun, install fakeroot and Java Package then 1 line
<simen> what do u mean ? :S:P
<Skrot-> simen: The download speed you get is depending on the speed of the people who are seeding (sharing) the file.
<Thehound666> sudo fakeroot -jpkg filename
<Thehound666> makes a .deb for you
<coreymon77> so i went to the /usr/bin directory
<Thehound666> :)
<simen> i dont think im seeding
<coreymon77> and one by one
<bobleny> Eruantalon, how can amarok use mysql with out apache?
<coreymon77> started updating the symbolic links in the directory
<Skrot-> simen: Nei, du leecher. Problemet er at a) De som deler fila har rva utlinje b) Det er veldig f som deler fila. Sorry about the norwegian :)
<coreymon77> but
<Morbo> simen- What do you mean by "speedometer"?
<Eruantalon> Skrot-: Tal da engelsk
<simen> on the internet
<coreymon77> they are 3 files that i couldnt find in the /usr/bin directory
<simen> skrot msn ?
<Thehound666> I tried a huge Java app, so I know that method works perfectly
<Thehound666> ;)
<Skrot-> simen: Two secs.
<coreymon77> that were in the /usr/java/jre1.5.0_10/bin direcotry
<Eruantalon> bobleny: Mysql is used for a lot of things. One of which is apache
<coreymon77> the files are
<Morbo> simen- What speedometer?
<Maneit> Morbo: Probably itavisen.no
<simen> on the internet
<coreymon77> kinit, klist and ktab
<simen> ja
<simen> yes *
<coreymon77> so i was wondering
<Eruantalon> coreymon77: Theres is a command to choose the default java
<bobleny> But I dont have apache on my computer....
<simen> maneit : i cant answer on pvt :S
<coreymon77> do i need to make a symbolic link to those somewhere?
<nate_> ive downloaded http://www.xfce.org/ graphic installer, but how to i actualy install it?
<Maneit> simen: The thing is, you can not expect to download at the full speed of your internet connection from places like the pirate bay
<simen> hmm
<simen> ok
<Maneit> simen: Does it say how many seeders and leechers there are?
<coreymon77> do i need to make symbolic links to the files kinit, klist and ktab anywhere?
<Thehound666> fakeroot make*
<Eruantalon> bobleny: Mysql doesn't have to have anything to do with apache
<simen> is it better to use limewire ?
<Thehound666> I'm a huge one for mistyping
<Thehound666> my main Linux issue
<Thehound666> :P
<coreymon77> and for limewire
<coreymon77> it only comes as an rpm
<simen> maneit : is it better to use limewire ?
<Maneit> simen: No idea. :)
<coreymon77> and the LimeWireOther thing doesnt work
<coreymon77> so should i use alien to install the rpm?
<simen> maneit : why ?
<Thehound666> I say use torrents. The best client is for Linux
<Thehound666> :)
<simen> ok
<Thehound666> but no source code for lw?
<Maneit> I've never tried limewire :)
<simen> well i download a whole lot faster on limewire than on torrent
<Thehound666> you serious? I can max my 10 mbit down on 1 torrent
<Thehound666> sometimes
<Maneit> Thehound666: From public sites?
<Thehound666> no
<simen> wow
<Thehound666> private of course
<esc_ape> is swap supposed to be enabled?
<Maneit> I used to max my 100mbit from private trackers :>
<simen> what private site ?
<Morbo> 100mbit?
<Thehound666> some can't be named but 1 that can be is Bitmetv
<simen> thehound : what private site ?
<simen> ok
<Maneit> Morbo: yupp
<Morbo> Holy <censored word of your choice>
<Maneit> Thehound666: Should probably not mention any of them here. Most of them only serve pirated stuff.
<Maneit> Morbo: It was good times indeed. But then I moved :(
<Morbo> Pity.
<Maneit> Yeah. I've only got 13mbit now
<Thehound666> actually on public, I maxed on the Ubuntu tracker too
<Thehound666> just took a few minutes
<coreymon77> how od i uninstall a program that has ben installed through alien
<surgy_> how do i change my file associations so that firefox is my defualt browser ( i want to use konq for filesystem only)
<Thehound666> we know that one can be mentioned ;)
<Maneit> simon: I used to get crappy speed on the pirate bay even though I had 100mbit. So I guess that settles it :)
<simen> hmmmmmmmm
<simen> fuck
<Thehound666> TPB I usually get crap speeds too
<Eruantalon> coreymon77: you wanted to use your newly installed java right. Try this command sudo update-alternatives --config java
<simen> what is the best torrent website ?
<Thehound666> Don't feel bad
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> i fixed that
<Maneit> simen: This is not the place to ask about that. And most of them are invite-only
<Jucato> coreymon77: have you tried apt-0get or dpkg -r ?
<Jucato> surgy_: System Settings -> KDE Components -> Web Browser?
<simen> ok :S
<Thehound666> well the best are secret ones you learn from joining communities.
<Eruantalon> coreymon77: Ok. I can't really keep up with this channel...
<simen> then i have another problem ( of course)
<simen> hehe
<frenris> how do I unload a passworded .rar with ark?
<HymnToLife> frenris, you don't
<Jucato> frenris: doesn't it ask you for the password?
<Thehound666> all I can say is just join ones you find open on Google
<Thehound666> and go from there
<frenris> nope just throws an error
<HymnToLife> passworder RARs can only be extracter from the command line
<Jucato> frenris: oh, you need to install "unrar" from multiverse
<surgy_> jucato: where is this system settings?
<HymnToLife> passworded*
<Eruantalon> frenris: You tried sudo apt-get intall unrar
<simen> i wanted kxdocker so i typed apt-get install kxdocker in terminal and got it, but i cant open it :;S
<Jucato> surgy_: K Menu -> System Settings
<coreymon77> oh well
<coreymon77> guys
<surgy_> jucato: duh thnx man
<coreymon77> when i tried to use the limewire other thing
<simen> i wanted kxdocker so i typed apt-get install kxdocker in terminal and got it, but i cant open it :;S
<esc_ape> can someone comment one this image that shows my partitions? Is swap supposed to be disabled? http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/8951/snapshot17ut.jpg
<Jucato> simen: what can't you open?
<simen> kxdocker
<coreymon77> for limewire
<Thehound666> and sorry about that Maneit from before. I wasn't even thinking of TV shows as pirated stuff :(
<coreymon77> i tried to use it through the LimeWireOther method
<Jucato> simen: but you were able to install it? have you tried Alt+F2, then typing "kxdocker"?
<surgy_> jucato: i dont see "kde components" though
<coreymon77> although whenever i run the runLime.sh file
<coreymon77> i always get this error
<Jucato> surgy_: er.. I might have it in the wrong place... do you have something like Default Applications in there?
<frenris> sudo apt-get install unrar threw an error, something about cinelerra which I tried to install earlier :S
<Maneit> Thehound666: hehe
<coreymon77> ./runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<coreymon77> what is that about?
<Jucato> surgy_: if you can't fine it, just try use the search box at the top
<Jucato> frenris: have you enabled "multiverse" repository?
<surgy_> jucato: no there was a different program for file associations i just forgot what it was
<Jucato> surgy_: no that's different. you need to look for the Default Applications -> Web Browser
<simen> jucato : i just tried now and it says : loading application and then it just disappears :S
<surgy_> jucato: yea found it thnx again
<HymnToLife> coreymon77, syntax error in the shell script
<Jucato> simen: try running it from Konsole, you might get more descriptive error messages
<simen> jucato : im not the best linux user.. just type as root in terminal apt-get install kxdocker and try and see if it works with u
<Jucato> simen: I don't have kxdocker installed... and you don't need to launch it as root
<coreymon77> HymnToLife: and what do i do about that?
<simen> just install it :P its fast ! so u can see whats wrong cuz i dont know what to do at all
<HymnToLife> coreymon77, correct it yourself I guess, and blame stupid developpers
<simen> jucato :just install it :P its fast ! so u can see whats wrong cuz i dont know what to do at all
<HymnToLife> or quit using p2p and buy your CDs
<maziah> hi
<Maneit> Seems kxdocker in kubuntu edgy is broken
<coreymon77> but what is the syntax error
<maziah> is there a way to increase the amount of threads used to download packages with apt-get?
<coreymon77> what is a syntax error for that matter
<simen> maneit :hm :S i've seen screenshots with people usin it
<coreymon77> HymnToLife: what is a syntax error and how do i fix it
<Maneit> simen: That doesn't mean it's not broken now :)
<simen> off
<simen> hehe
<simen> im gonna go to bed now
<simen> blah !
<simen> :P
<HymnToLife> coreymon77, you edit the script
<simen> thnx for the help anyways guys :D
<simen> <4
<coreymon77> where
<coreymon77> i dont knwo what the error is
<HymnToLife> [03:57]  <coreymon77> ./runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}") <= means there was a "(" where there sould have been a "}"
<HymnToLife> on line 44
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm trying to install kubuntu on a hard drive with a windows partition already on it that I want to keep
<coreymon77> so i change the "(" in   potential_java_dirs=(`ls -d1 "$JAVADIR"/j* | sort | to a "}"?
<Hail_Spacecake> I also want to have a FAT32 partition for data that I can share between the 2 OSs
<Hail_Spacecake> will there be a problem if
<Hail_Spacecake> I put the main OS ext3 partition and the swap partition
<intelikey> Hail_Spacecake shouldn't be.
<Hail_Spacecake> in an extended partition?
<Hail_Spacecake> will it still boot okay?
<intelikey> yep
<Hail_Spacecake> cool
<intelikey> Hail_Spacecake but may i sujest that you might want a seperate $HOME partition
<Hail_Spacecake> well, once I actually create the partition
<Hail_Spacecake> (s)
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm going to move some large files off the windows partition
<Hail_Spacecake> and onto the FAT32 one
<Hail_Spacecake> and then resize the FAT32 partition at the expense of the windows one
<maziah> is it possible to modify how many connections apt uses to a source ?
<coreymon77> HymnToLife: now ita telling me this
<coreymon77> ./runLime.sh: 45: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<coreymon77> HymnToLife: how do i fix that
<Hail_Spacecake> until I do that, I'm somewhat short on space
<Hail_Spacecake> so I don't want to create too many partitions
<Hail_Spacecake> and deal with their overhead at this point
<coreymon77> HymnToLife: what does it mean by bad substitution
<intelikey> Hail_Spacecake about how much allocated for / ?
<HymnToLife> !frostwire coreymon77
<HymnToLife> use that instead
<coreymon77> i tried frostwire
<HymnToLife> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<HymnToLife> and ?
<Hail_Spacecake> intelikey: maybe 8 gigs
<intelikey> k
<coreymon77> i found that limewire was faster
<maziah> limewire pro for linux
<specialbuddy1> how do you change cpu clock speed so that it won't run as fast when I'm using the battery
<coreymon77> maziah: exactly
<Eruantalon> specialbuddy1: What cpu do u have?
<intelikey> Hail_Spacecake so space is a consideration there.    btw / requires about 3g unless /var and/or /usr are seperate from it...
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> what does it mean by bad substitution
<specialbuddy1> T7200
<coreymon77> this is the line
<Hail_Spacecake> the whole drive is 60 GB
<coreymon77>   for D in "${potential_java_dirs[@] }"; do
<Hail_Spacecake> windows is right now 21 GB
<intelikey> [ 8 -gt 3 ]  && should work.
<Hail_Spacecake> the FAT32 will be 20 GB
<Hail_Spacecake> and the extended partition with / and swap will be the rest
<specialbuddy1> Eruantalon t7200 Intel Core duo 2
<Hail_Spacecake> which is ~10 GB
<Hail_Spacecake> swap takes up 2048 MB
<Hail_Spacecake> so ~8GB for /
<intelikey> laptop ?
<Hail_Spacecake> yup
<Eruantalon> ah.ok I just wanted to make sure it would support it.
<intelikey> so that's why so much swap
<intelikey> ok
<Hail_Spacecake> the rule of thumb for swap is 2x the physical RAM, right?
<coreymon77> im being told that there is a sytax error (bad substitution) in the runLime.sh file
<Hail_Spacecake> I have a gig
<coreymon77> the line is   for D in "${potential_java_dirs[@] }"; do
<Hail_Spacecake> of RAM
<coreymon77> so what does it mean by bad substitution
<archangel_> can I use bit torrent instead of ktorrent in kde?  Ktorrent wont work right.
<Phlosten> Hail_Spacecake: keep in mind that rule of thumb has been around since we had bugger all ram
<HymnToLife> archangel_, certainyl
<HymnToLife> just apt-get it
<Hail_Spacecake> so I can get by with less?
<intelikey> Hail_Spacecake not really.    1x + enough for wiggle room...  so 1.2g should suspend to ram/hybernate i would think    and as far as needing swap for anything else... hehhe i have one box with 96m ram and no swap another with 256m and no swap   yet another with 16m and no room for swap (cli only box)
<Phlosten> Hail_Spacecake: i have 512MB ram and 512MB swap
<K-Ryan> What do I do with a .rpg?
<K-Ryan> *.rpm
<Hail_Spacecake> okay
<Hail_Spacecake> so I can make / bigger
<archangel_> cool, wasnt sure if a gnome program would work right on a kde environment
<Hail_Spacecake> that's good to know
<intelikey> K-Ryan   rm file.rpm
<K-Ryan> that's it?
<frenris> no
<Phlosten> heh
<frenris> it isn't
<intelikey> K-Ryan that's how to get rid of it.
<K-Ryan> nooooooooo
<Phlosten> K-Ryan: rpms arnt for debian based systems
<frenris> sudo apt-get get install alien
<K-Ryan> I want to open/instal/it
<intelikey> then get a .deb and install it.
<frenris> rpms are not always available
<maziah> is it possible to modify how many connections apt uses to a source ?
<Phlosten> K-Ryan: best option = get a .deb to install, last resort, convert it to a .deb with alien
<frenris> I mean .debs are not always avail
<Phlosten> i look for .deb's first and then go the compile from source
<intelikey> K-Ryan see Phlosten ^ for the long answer.   short answer is still   rm file.rpm
<intelikey> :)
<K-Ryan> i downloaded it so i could get rid of it? o.O
<K-Ryan> ill just try the zip that i didnt know about...
<intelikey> gzip bzip2 zip 7zip(or what ever the name is)
<K-Ryan> I have Ark
<intelikey> which is a frontend for those ^
<intelikey> and for tar
<Phlosten> \o/
<intelikey> K-Ryan what is the full file name anyway ?
<K-Ryan> errrrr
<K-Ryan> limewire
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> K-Ryan have you been there ^ ?
<K-Ryan> no
<K-Ryan> my friend got that but he said it was supposed to cost 20 bucks or something
<intelikey> <ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire. <<<<<
<K-Ryan> I know
<K-Ryan> I hadn't seen that before
* intelikey likes "totally open source version of" *
<archangel_> dude the gnome version gives me the same error
<archangel_> what gives
<archangel_> trying to download mandriva and they only give it out by a torrent download
<intelikey> you are the one with the error messages...
<archangel_> you cant just d/l the iso from their server
<archangel_> yeah
<intelikey> would you like to share them ?
<archangel_> sure, but I have to restart X after I do cause that is the only way to get rid of the message
<ForgeAus> how do I change screenmode?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> archangel_ repetedly clicking the close button doesn't give an option to kill it ?
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  if youy got your drivers set up right you can change them from the KDE control panel Monitors settings area.
<ForgeAus> I don't have to FIX res I just need to switch res
<archangel_> there is no buttons
<ForgeAus> Dr willis, thats the problem monitor settings dies
<intelikey> hmmm   xkill installed ?
<archangel_> not even a border
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  bummer.
<intelikey> it kills windows that have not buttons
<archangel_> can I send you a screen shot?
<intelikey> yeah i guess
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis I think my kubuntu LiveCD was slightly corrupt
<ForgeAus> either that or my hardwares incompatible on some level
<tzbishop> HowTo remove Kaffeine safely from Kubuntu?
<intelikey> or should i say you have my permission.  whether or not you can.... i know not yet...
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  this is a totally new install?
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> but there is an error on a totally new install (or using it thereafter) on boot
<ForgeAus> (in something like kde-guidance power manager)
<intelikey> archangel_ compress if it's big.  i'm on dialup
<archangel_> ok
<ForgeAus> also the when you boot from the live cd theres a test option that it fails
<HymnToLife> tzbishop, sudo apt-get remove kaffeine
<archangel_> dialup still exists?
<ForgeAus> so I'm hoping when fiesty gets out of alpha/beta status I might d/l that
<HymnToLife> why do you want to remove it though ? if you don't like it, just don't use it
<archangel_> :o)
<ForgeAus> should fix it
<Phlosten> archangel_: apparently so
<ForgeAus> the kubuntu I got is usable tho
<K-Ryan> sorry, watching viral videos with a friend
<K-Ryan> anyway, the frostwire file is a binary
<K-Ryan> saving will result in a corrupted file or something
<K-Ryan> what do i do?
<ForgeAus> anyway is ther a commandline way of switching res?
<intelikey> archangel_ if it didn't i wouldn't be here at all.    can't afford a satelite connection.
<ForgeAus> wine can do it so I am sure I can somehow
<HymnToLife> K-Ryan, why on earth do you want to "save" it ?
<ForgeAus> (infact wine did do it)
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  you could always edit the xorg.conf file
<K-Ryan> What am I supposed to do with it?
* K-Ryan shrugs
<archangel_> 255.2 kb intelikey
<ForgeAus> Dr willis I don't want it for startup I want it for during running
<intelikey> k
<HymnToLife> with what ?
<ForgeAus> startup screenres is fine!
<maziah> someone must know if its possible to increase the amount of conections apt makes to a source when downloading packages
<K-Ryan> Frostwire
<intelikey> send it
<K-Ryan> hold on i'll brb...
<ForgeAus> I ran a program that changed it to something small like 640 I need it bigger!
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  try alt-ctrl-numpad + and -
<archangel_> intelikey: yeah, that is pricey
<HymnToLife> K-Ryan, don't you mean the startup script ?
<HymnToLife> IIRC, it need to be modifiet to run in Ubuntu
<ForgeAus> does it matter if numlock is on?
<ForgeAus> (didn't do anything either way)
<Dr_willis> it might not - if the xorg.conf isent set right.
<ForgeAus> ok how do I set it?
<intelikey> man xorg.conf ?
<archangel_> did you get the message or am I blocked from that? inteli
<Dr_willis> yep - editing the xorg.conf file  is not a thing you learn in 4 min on irc.
<ForgeAus> intellikey theres no program to do it?
<jarn> I was following a guide on the ubuntu forums to try and install my printer and now the printing system appears to be broken, no matter what driver I load it gives me an error saying "unexpected OPTION" and all the drivers dissapeared off the list except CANON.
<ForgeAus> slackware had some menu-based proggy to set all that stuff...
<archangel_> lol, I did it in my first week in linux
<HymnToLife> !fixres | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<archangel_> still on heavy meds from it
<intelikey> ForgeAus i think kcontrol can manipulate xorg.conf    not sure.
<intelikey> archangel_ i got nothing.
<archangel_> I guess I have to register
<intelikey> is your nick registered without the _ ?
<archangel_> not registered at all
<archangel_> should I ? can I ?
<Jucato> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<tzbishop> HymnToLife: it will also remove the following packages
<tzbishop>   kaffeine-xine wlassistant kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts kaffeine konq-plugins
<tzbishop>   kde-systemsettings
<intelikey> hmmm well careful there you may be using someone else's nick....  there is an archangel* around here all time.
<archangel_> but I am the real one
<HymnToLife> tzbishop, then if you're OK with it, remove if
<HymnToLife> if not, don't
<archangel_> :o)
<intelikey> ah just not reg'd.  ok.     /msg nickserv help register
<archangel_> I can register a nic even if someone else has it?
<intelikey> nope.
<bubu1uk> no, u cant
<archangel_> oh ok
<intelikey> an unregistered nick is first come first served   but if you own a nick and someone is using it you can bump them off your nest.
<tzbishop> HymnToLife: I am not OK removing all those packages. I just want to remove kaffeine
<archangel_> sweet
<K-Ryan> Okay!
<Dr_willis> remove them then reinstall them. :)
<K-Ryan> No more interruptions
<tzbishop> thanks
<K-Ryan> I'm installing frostwire, assistance needed
<surgy> If i upgrade my video card do i have to do anything to the driver? as long as i stay invidia when i upgrade can i leave my glx driver alone?
<HymnToLife> tzbishop, you can't the, because all those packages depend on kaffeine
<HymnToLife> then*
<HymnToLife> !frostwire | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<surgy> k-ryan: lol thanks for answering question two, is frostwire anygood?
<K-Ryan> surgy don't rely on me, i was really busy just now
<K-Ryan> So I wasn't reading anything, I'm sure it's easy
<ForgeAus> back'
<surgy> k-ryan actually you answered my question "whats a good p2p client" before i asked it
<ForgeAus> um that was a BAD BAD command
<K-Ryan> Oh
<HymnToLife> K-Ryan, read the link ubotu gave
<ForgeAus> dropped me out I had to figure how to run kdm to get back in
<ForgeAus> but screenres is back
<K-Ryan> HymnToLife I am
<jarn> I installed a package I got off the internet for installing my printer, but it didn't work and I get an error when I try to remove it. It says /var/lib/dpkg/info/lexmark-z700-cups-driver.postrm: 2: /etc/init.d/cups: not found dpkg: error processing lexmark-z700-cups-driver (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<K-Ryan> surgy it's free(as in open source,etc.)
<K-Ryan> so that's a plus
<surgy> yeah always
<archangel_> I dont get it. where do I got to register? is it not a website?
<archangel_> I'm not gettting much info
<archangel_> or I'm a retard
<intelikey> jarn you could edit that script and make   'cups'   into  'cupsys'    and it should work.
<jarn> intelikey: How?
<K-Ryan> I don't get the first step
<archangel_> its just telling me to type in what i need, but not telling me WHERE to type it
<K-Ryan> im supposed to download the installation file
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  /msg nickserv help
<HymnToLife> archangel_, just type this : /msg nickserv register YOUR_PASSWORD
<surgy> archangel: your wanting to register with nickserv?
<frenris> it won't let me install anything with apt-get, complains about my last package that failed from unmet dependencies, how to fix it?
<archangel_> where?
<K-Ryan> but its a .i86.something
<archangel_> right here
<ForgeAus> yeah you have to for some channels here surgy
<archangel_> ?
<intelikey> jarn alternatively you could make a symlink to cupsys.   sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/cupsys /etc/init.d/cups
<HymnToLife> frenris, sudo apt-get -f install
<K-Ryan> So how am I supposed to save it?
<jarn> intelikey: Nvmd, I found how to edit it.
<surgy> archangel: and then /msg nickserv identify [yourpassword]  everytime you log in or add it to auto perform
<archangel_> termanal?
<intelikey> jarn the symlink might be easier.
<th3rorn> hay alguien q hable espaol?
<ForgeAus> so dist-upgrade would move from say dapper to edgy?
<K-Ryan> !es | th3rorn
<ubotu> th3rorn: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jarn> intelikey: Too late, I edited it. xD
<ForgeAus> if I'm already edgy it won't update me to feisty tho right?
<K-Ryan> De nada
<HymnToLife> K-Ryan, it's a DEB package
<ForgeAus> or do just normal adept updates do that anyway?
<HymnToLife> save it wherever you want and install it with dpkg
<HymnToLife> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<archangel_>  /msg nickserv register
<K-Ryan> HymnToLife but kate says it's a binary and if i save it, it wont work
<intelikey> jarn yeah but you probably can't save it cause it's owned by root     unless you thought of that ahead of time.
<frenris> close and don't save
<HymnToLife> kate ?
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  right cliock on the download link and 'save as'
<K-Ryan> text editor thing
<Ick> how do i get libdvdcss2?
<surgy> whould it be worth the trouble to go from a working glx driver to installing alglx?
<jarn> intelikey: I did indeed.
<HymnToLife> what does kate have to do with anything ?
<Ick> is there a bot who will tell me?
<frenris> he opened it
<K-Ryan> Dr_willis there is only a save link as
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  or wget http://www.frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://www.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.4.i586.deb
<frenris> save it as
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  from a shell.
<archangel_> doesnt work
<frenris> and then don't double click on it
<surgy> ick: open adept and search for it there
<frenris> right click
<archangel_> lol
<Ick> surgy: i am in america
<frenris> kubuntu package menu install package
<surgy> ick: me too :)
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: Save as or save link as is same . lol
<Ick> isn't that illegal?
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help register
<archangel_> where do i type the command?
<K-Ryan> bub1uk: long time no see, but doesnt save link as save the url>
<intelikey> here
<K-Ryan> ?
<surgy> ick: oh lol i just saw lib (my bad) yeah you shouldnt do that
<HymnToLife> Ick, in theory yes, it is
<archangel_> web browser, irc chat box, terminal.....?
<HymnToLife> irc
<Ick> has anybody ever been prosecuted for violating it?
<surgy> ick: but a grey area more than "illegal"
<archangel_> ok
<HymnToLife> not that I've heard of
<frenris> HymnToLife: sudo apt-get -f install tries to install the last thing I tried to install (cinelerra). I'm trying to install something different (unrar). How do I get cinelerra off the list?
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  /msg nickserv is a Irc command. :P you are talking to the nickserv 'bot'
<Ick> why don't the distros do an act of civil disobedience?
<K-Ryan> prosecuted for violating what?
<HymnToLife> frenris, just apt-get remove cinelerra if you don't want it
<archangel_>  /msg nickserv register jo jo
<Ick> libdvdcss is technically illegal in the US
<K-Ryan> what's it do?
<archangel_>  /msg nickserv register jojo
<intelikey> archangel_ just like you would /msg Dr_willis something  you are communicating with the bot in charge of nicknames....
<HymnToLife> without a space before it archangel_ :p
<archangel_> did it work?
<Ick> allows you to play DVDs you legally purchased on a linux computer
<K-Ryan> archangel_ do it in freenode
<K-Ryan> and change your password from jojo =P
<intelikey> archangel_ not unless you want the world to know that your passwd is jojo
<K-Ryan> Ick that's not illegal
<K-Ryan> You can play them in Windows
<frenris> HymnToLife: never was installed
<archangel_> lol, dude I am sooo green at this
<HymnToLife> K-Ryan, it's more complicated than that
<K-Ryan> Not to mention it is YOUR property
<HymnToLife> libdvdcss is used to break the CSS copy protection
<archangel_> that was my question
<K-Ryan> You aren't reverse engineering, decompiling, etc.
<Dr_willis> its not really your property... its just licensed for you to use. :)
<archangel_> lol
<surgy> ick: if you legally download them from blockbuster or something then your os doesnt matter
<K-Ryan> Oh, then I guess you are
<HymnToLife> K-Ryan, no it's not, when you buy a DVD you don't own the film
<K-Ryan> You own a copy =)
<HymnToLife> no
<surgy> ick: get vlc if you want divx support and avi support
<intelikey> <archangel_>  /msg nickserv register jojo  <<< tells me that you prepended something before /    / must be the first char
<K-Ryan> Uhhh, you own a DVD with the movie on it?
<HymnToLife> you just own the right to watch it for private use bleh, bleh, bleh
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<K-Ryan> And what is illegal about watching it on Linux? o.O
<K-Ryan> surgy: frostwire is very easy to setup
<HymnToLife> because you have to use libdvdcss
<frenris> linux is communist
<Dr_willis> theres not a 'legal' player to do it with. :)
<HymnToLife> which breaks the copy protection
<Ick> frenris: agreed.
<Ick> viva la revolucion
<surgy> k-ryan: but whats your search results like? good?
<K-Ryan> haven't tried it yet
<K-Ryan> but it usually gnutella so it would be the same as most P2P
<archangel_> prepended?  intelikey
<intelikey> if "<frenris> linux is communist"  then communist = good.    go figure.
<Ick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Ick> that helped me
<danielches> what is the plugin needed to play commercial dvd's?
<HymnToLife> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<surgy> intelikey: comunism is one of the greatest ideas humans have ever perceived, only corupt people make comunism bad.
<Ick> danielches: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<danielches> thx
<frenris> linux belongs under the communist classification, but just because it is a "good" subset does not mean the superset is not usually evil. :)
<HymnToLife> surgy, "The point, as Marx saw it, is that dreams never come true"
<K-Ryan> surgy it depends on how it is run
<HymnToLife> Hannah Arendt, IIRC
<intelikey> surgy i agree.   and i also believe that freedom is an even better idea, only greed makes it bad.
<Ick> GNU/Linux is definitely communist
<archangel_> ok, where is freenode ?
<K-Ryan> what the circumstances are, blah blah blah
<Ick> archangel_: you're on it
<Ick> it's this IRC network
<archangel_> lol
<HymnToLife> archangel_, you're on it right now
<K-Ryan> archangel_ when you first joined the irc you were in freenode
<surgy> k-ryan: "only corupt peple make comunism bad."
<frenris> MATRIX
<K-Ryan> You changed to #kubuntu
<Ick> i am going to go watch my legally obtained DVD
<Ick> later, guys
<jarn> I'm trying to install my printer but only the Canon drivers are showing up.
<archangel_> so the opening dialog box
<K-Ryan> surgy: By run I meant more than just the peopel
<archangel_> ?
<K-Ryan> *people
<K-Ryan> archangel_ are you running dapper or edgy?
<archangel_> dapper
<K-Ryan> Then it's right below the chat
<K-Ryan> Click "freenode"
<K-Ryan> It's a little tabby thing
<surgy> man my step father is stealing all the bandwidth again. wished there was a secret way to limit him to half
<frenris> how do I clear what my apt-get is trying to do and install something else instead?
<libelular> could someone tell me where I can find libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 ?
<K-Ryan> surgy: you could actually do that...
<surgy> got a 3mbps connection and he uses 2.998mbps
<archangel_> oh, ok I see it. I was looking through the menus
<K-Ryan> Ouch
<surgy> yeah
<archangel_> I feel like a retard
<frenris> libelular: is it not on adept/synaptic?
<K-Ryan> =)
<surgy> so savage and ET run at 700ms lag :(
<matt0507> anyone know how i can change my cpu fan speed? my fan is so noisy atm >,< driving me nuts
<surgy> k-ryan: how whould i do that?
<K-Ryan> matt0507 get a better fan  or get a water cooler
<intelikey> archangel_ only people that are not a novice at some point, are the ones that are a novice at all points.
<surgy> matt0507: dont know if theres a linux port but i used to use "speedfan" on win32
<K-Ryan> surgy: I'm not sure google "Local bandwith restriction"
<HymnToLife> frenris, please pastebin what you gen when trying ot install something so we can see exactly what it is
<matt0507> yea im looking for something similar to speedfan
<K-Ryan> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<HymnToLife> get*
<intelikey> !Limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<archangel_> :)
<surgy> k-ryan i have done my research most require all traffic to go through my computer the rest make me install system tray software that he will notice
<K-Ryan> Frostwire > Limewire
<matt0507> !speedfan
<frenris> !pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedfan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<archangel_> ok I tried the command and it told me it was bad
<K-Ryan> surgy: in your system tray or his?
<HymnToLife> what exaclty did it tell you ?
<HymnToLife> and what was the command you run ?
<K-Ryan> because if you could sneak on his computer you set it up to never show the icon, if he runs windows
<HymnToLife> ran*
<archangel_> does that mean try another nic?
<surgy> k_ryan: in every system tray that the bandwidth is to be limited
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help register
<archangel_>  /msg nickserv register password
<surgy> k-ryan: no choice there and he runs winxp pro, and it always shows
<K-Ryan> hrmm, well ill look around a little
<K-Ryan> Mmmm
<frenris> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2378/
<K-Ryan> Could you ask him to stop downloading....
<K-Ryan> Err, nevermind
<K-Ryan> =P
<frenris> HymnToLife: nvm
<frenris> HymnToLife: don't go
<jarn> All the drivers for that CUPS has give me an error at line 1 "unexpected OPTION"
<K-Ryan> Nah I guess your only choice for quick downloads is to download when he isn't on
<K-Ryan> brb, restarting
* intelikey forgets what he's waiting on and leaves abruptly!
<archangel_> I need a new nic
<intelikey> drop the _ and see what happens.
<K-Ryan> back
<archangel_> how?
<surgy> k-ryan: or delete his shareaza.exe and save the icon make a fake sharaza.exe that crashes his desktop and put the real shareaza icon over the fake one :)
<Minataku> I'ma give my SPARCstation LX a 48h test
<surgy> k-ryan: and then whatch him do it
<intelikey> /nick archangel
<K-Ryan> perhaps
<archangel_> k
<K-Ryan> Or you could link the command to some naughty website
<K-Ryan> so whenever he opened it up thats what opens too
<Minataku> No OS, though, I can't do that until I get my CD caddies
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> must be occupied.
<surgy> lol see my mom freak out when a dog doing man pops :) lol  whould be great
<K-Ryan> Forcing him to put effort into reinstalling it(unless he checks the command) or have him stop using it
<Minataku> Just replace the shareaza EXE with some EXE that will BSOD Windows
<archangel_> unknown command
<K-Ryan> surgy its always good for a laugh ;)
<Minataku> We all know there are plenty of code capable of doing that
<Minataku> lol
<surgy> k-ryan: and that way his crap antispyware cant find it so he will think its fixed and try again
<intelikey> and no version information. archangel_ what client you using ?
<K-Ryan> lol
<K-Ryan> umm, frostwire wont open
<intelikey> surgy i'm not sure what you meant by that, but it's probably not appropreate here.
<K-Ryan> i open it, it loads, then doesnt open
<K-Ryan> lemme try the konsole...
<K-Ryan> not a high enough java level it seems
<archangel_> konversation
<surgy> intelikey: sorry if i offended someone, was just making conversation ill check myself better next time :)
<K-Ryan> can I get a 1.5.x java install from repos?
<archangel_> intelikey: konversation
<surgy> ok guys ill see you guys later im gonna go game for a bit, once again sorry for offending anyone and bye
<Minataku> Ugh, Java
<Minataku> Grrrr... I hate these Mac commercials
* Minataku goes off to punch holes in things
<intelikey> !info sun-java5-bin
<K-Ryan> i found a great spoof of one on youtube
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm in a bad mood, I should take some time away
<intelikey> K-Ryan ^
<Minataku> I have things to do anyway
<K-Ryan> Thanks intelikey
<K-Ryan> Well if it isn't my favorite C++ coder
* K-Ryan grins
<archangel_> how do I change my nic?
<K-Ryan> "/nick <insert nick here>"
<K-Ryan> without "
<archangel_> its telling me bad command
<archangel_> that mean the nic is taken?
<K-Ryan> If it says [Nick]  Nickname already in use, try a different one.
<K-Ryan> Then yes
<K-Ryan> intelikey do I have to restart X for java upgrades?
<intelikey> archangel_ i'm not sure what konversation uses for it's command syntax   maybe  /help    would tell you   or hit the help button.
<intelikey> K-Ryan no.
<K-Ryan> intelikey it is /nick in konversation
<archangel_> ok, thanks
<intelikey> K-Ryan you may need to update-alternatives
<K-Ryan> ?
<intelikey> man update-alternatives
<Dr_willis> or read the !java wiki
<matt0507> anyone know if ARK is able to encrypt files name in an archive?
<intelikey> Dr_willis that would be cheeting.
<manchicken> matt0507: I think it can password protect the archive.
<K-Ryan> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<matthew1429> hey guys, anyone dual boot here?
<matthew1429> win/linux?
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<frenris> sort of
<K-Ryan> What's up?
<matthew1429> just curious how you have your partitions
<doc|> hi
<matthew1429> have done a lot of searching
<matthew1429> haven't gotten solid info
<Dr_willis> hda = windows.. hdb = linux :)
<K-Ryan> Well I've got a small boot partition on my main
<Dr_willis> thats how i got them.
<K-Ryan> and about 12GB for Linux on my 160GB
<matthew1429> okay, so about 100mb for /boot
<matthew1429> about 2 gig for /var
<K-Ryan> Which I will increase unless my external HDD continues to not work
<matt0507> manchicken: i dont see any option for setting a password in ark :(
<matthew1429> swap should be 1024 mb for 512 meg ram
<Dr_willis> you really dont need to worry about a /var and /boot if you dont want to.
<manchicken> I've got mine /dev/hda: GNU/Linux, /dev/hdb: GNU/Linux, /dev/null: Windows ^_^
<matt0507> also used adept to install 7-zip but i couldnt find it from my  kmenu after instal
<matthew1429> so if I'm running a server or doing logs
<Dr_willis> matt0507,  its a command line tool
<Dr_willis> !find 7zip
<manchicken> matt0507: I think it'd be in where you tell it what type of archive you make
<ubotu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full
<intelikey> matthew1429 that might be because it's not a solid answer.  M$ needs a primary partition for eaze.    but linux can use exteded or primary  the size is not very important  as long as it sufficient to hold what you install...   so there are more options than one could cover in a simple answer.
<matthew1429> if I'm going to do vmware or wine
<doc|> I need help, Im go to http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX ang , but wen Starting Beryl, whit beryl-manager, X crasher
<matthew1429> will I need to reserve a partition for windows or does it do it inside a linux install
<intelikey> <matthew1429> swap should be 1024 mb for 512 meg ram <<<<  for what useage ?
<matthew1429> I will have it turned on all the time
<matthew1429> and will use the resume function
<matthew1429> it was recommended to me to be atleast 2 gigs actually
<K-Ryan> rule of thumb is twice your RAM
<intelikey> matthew1429 you should scandisk and defrag from within windows then the linux installer will be able to resize it
<Dr_willis> rules of thumb can be very wrong now a dyas. :)
<K-Ryan> holy crap, this is exactly like limewire
<matthew1429> :)
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  took ya long enough to get it going. :)
<matthew1429> I'm just going to keep it simple
<matthew1429> partition one is for root at 12 gigs
<K-Ryan> i was having java trouble and referred to the help files, okay? =(
<matthew1429> partition 2 is for swap at 2
<matthew1429> and 3 /home 66 gigs
<intelikey> your disk space waste it anyway you want.
<matthew1429> i just read that /var should have it's own partition
<matthew1429> if I'm going to run a server and need to check logs
<Dr_willis> gee what kind of server ya going to do? runnin gyour own business?
<intelikey> 12g for / is 2X plenty    2g for swap is a waste of 2g  but hey it's your disk and you have plenty of it.
<matthew1429> do you think intelikey?
<intelikey> yep
<K-Ryan> Oh yeah now I remember
<matthew1429> because I assumed /var and /usr would go with my /
<K-Ryan> rule of thumb is 2 times your RAM
<matthew1429> partition
<K-Ryan> up to 500MB
<intelikey> yes.  and 6g is large for / - /home
<matthew1429> I'm used to windows :D
<Dr_willis> matthew1429,  i doubt it it matters much. you can get by with just / and a swap partition.
<intelikey> excuse me.  you can get by without any partitions.
<intelikey> 0 none  nada
<Dr_willis> heck - ya can get buy with out an pc...
<Dr_willis> none nada
<Dr_willis> who needs pc's!
<matthew1429> does swap have to be on first partition?
<intelikey> no
<K-Ryan> hey uhh, i cant play anything in frostwire
<matthew1429> okay
<matthew1429> thanks guys!
<Dr_willis> swap can be on any drivesm you can even make  swap files if ya wanted.
<surgy_> firefox keeps closing on its own
<archangel_> linuxiso.org is down
<K-Ryan> surgy_ you on a different computer or something?
<surgy_> why do you ask?
<intelikey> and if disk space was cramped a swap file would be better than a swap partition... easily resizable.
<K-Ryan> you have a _ after your name =P
<surgy_> sorry
<K-Ryan> I don't care, just curious =P
<surgy_> seams like someone is using my regular nick
<K-Ryan> i dont see 'em in the user list
<intelikey> yep and it's you.
<intelikey> | surgy (n=surgy@adsl-70-137-31-125.dsl.okcyok.swbell.net) (Network
<intelikey> | surgy_ (n=surgy@adsl-70-137-31-125.dsl.okcyok.swbell.net) (Network
<surgy_> lol
<intelikey> other client is in   | channels : #linuxgames
<K-Ryan> there's a channel for that!?
* K-Ryan whistles...
<surgy_> yeah
<Dr_willis> Its his evil twin.
<intelikey> i guess so.
<intelikey> :)
<surgy_> intelikey im not registered yet
<intelikey> surgy_ no  you have dual connections to the same server.  that's not the normal way to be in multiple channels.
<intelikey> you just type /join #newchannel
<surgy_> intelikey: on accident, i just chose both channels when konversation started and it did it that way
<surgy_> and its two servers not channels one is freenode one is ubuntu
<intelikey> did you list the server twice ?
<intelikey> the ubuntu server is freenode
<surgy_> no ubuntu was defualt ill fix that now
<Balsamic_Chicken> where do i go for help if i want to install mac os with ubuntu onto my desktop computer, is there a channel?
<K-Ryan> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<manchicken> ubotu: Apple is evil.
<K-Ryan> Will he remember that?
<K-Ryan> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Aww man
<Balsamic_Chicken> why is apple evil..
<manchicken> It goes to the ubuntu-ops people for review ^_^
<frenris> ...
<K-Ryan> Haha!
<manchicken> Balsamic_Chicken: Ask me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<K-Ryan> manchicken feel like helping me out with C++ some more? =)
<manchicken> K-Ryan: What you working on?
<manchicken> I just submitted another adept patch.
<K-Ryan> Nothing, no inspiration
<ForgeAus> Kmenu is weird, it doesn't put terminal modes/apps in the terminal place (although there is a terminal panel/icon/menu you can enable, but it doesn't put debian nor X apps in their place... theres a util to add an emulation option and one for gnome apps
<K-Ryan> Nor do I really know what's what yet
<intelikey> well there are ##apple and ##mac  take your pick
<ForgeAus> but it doesn't seem to put things wehre they go!
<Balsamic_Chicken> intelikey thx
<ForgeAus> terminal sessions menu would be the kind of thing I'd expect the K-menu terminal item should mirror!
<intelikey> or try both  they don't look very busy
<K-Ryan> manchicken could you help me assemble perhaps a calculator script?
<K-Ryan> just for experience and the like
<manchicken> K-Ryan: C++ programs aren't scripts.  They're compiled native binary programs.
<K-Ryan> Oh you know what I mean, but thanks for the tip.
<surgy> better?
<K-Ryan> yes surgy =P
<manchicken> And while calculators aren't particularly complicated, I still think you might be better off asking Riddell if he had something small and simple that you needed a hand on.
<ForgeAus> man whats the difference? theres source at some point which is always a script, right?
<K-Ryan> but I can't contribute if I dont know anything about it =/
<manchicken> ForgeAus: Scripts are executed by programs running on an operating system.  Compiled programs are run by an operating system.
<ForgeAus> binaries themselves are OUTPUT (often executables) from the compiled source, that's true..
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Learning to program is a bit of a catch-22, but not really.
<ForgeAus> lol manchicken
<K-Ryan> It's intimidating to jump into an already built code
<manchicken> K-Ryan: You can't learn until you have something to work on, and you can't have something to work on until you've learned a bit.
<manchicken> It is intimidating.
<frenris> just get the g++ compiler and google c++ tutorials
<manchicken> But it's really not that hard.
<frenris> then go into kate
<frenris> what I've been doing
<ForgeAus> K-ryan theres lots of apps for programming under linux
<frenris> and its been sort of working
<K-Ryan> frenris page by page doesn't cut it for me
<ForgeAus> from kdevelop for one :)
<ForgeAus> which reminds me I better install that :)
<manchicken> For all of you aspiring programmers, find something to contribute with, and see if you can find someone to help collaborate with you.
<manchicken> I wish we had something like webex for the free software folks.
<manchicken> How's that IP phone stuff work?
<manchicken> Maybe a combo VNC and IP phone would work well.
<K-Ryan> IP phone?
<manchicken> Collaborative development is the best way to learn.
<manchicken> Yeah.  Like vonage
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/bash \n\n# a very simple bash calculator that often errors out and doesn't do decimals \n \n echo "$(( $* ))" \n' > calc.bash ;chmod 755 calc.bash ;./calc.bash '4 * 4'
<manchicken> But without a monthly bill ^_^
<K-Ryan> Oh I think I know what you mean
<coreymon77> how do i install rpms?
<K-Ryan> coreymon77 im told they dont work with kubuntu
<K-Ryan> you need a .deb
<coreymon77> how do i convert an rpm to a deb
<manchicken> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<K-Ryan> or use some program called alien and convert it to a .deb which sounded risky
<intelikey> K-Ryan   drop that string in konsole  ^
<ForgeAus> manchicken I think the reverse of that suggestion for programmers would be better.. umho its better to find someone to collaborate before you find something to contribute...
<ForgeAus> yum doesn't work tho
<coreymon77> what was this fakeroot thing ive heard
<ForgeAus> the python urlgrabber is wrong version or something
<frenris> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ForgeAus> !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<coreymon77> !fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 376 kB
<K-Ryan> it didnt do anything intelikey
<K-Ryan> i probably copied it wrong but its ok
<frenris> !kuake
<ubotu> kuake: Console which looks like Quake game console. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-5 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 244 kB
<frenris> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/bash \n\n# a very simple bash calculator that often errors out and doesnt do decimals \n \n echo "$(( $* ))" \n' > calc.bash ;chmod 755 calc.bash ;./calc.bash '4 * 4'
<frenris> what's the diff?
<manchicken> ForgeAus: Working on an established codebase is much easier to learn with than writing something new.  The order of deciding projects and finding a buddy are of no real consequence IMO.
<coreymon77> i should use yum?
<intelikey> you must have missed something.
<K-Ryan> probably, but im learning C++
<ForgeAus> corey not necessarily
<ForgeAus> actually you should try to use alien or deb's if possible
<intelikey> K-Ryan ok.
<coreymon77> so wait
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Swimming in existing code is easier to learn with.
<coreymon77> dont use yum
<ForgeAus> but if you have to use an rpm yum is a graphical tool for it but I can't seem to get it working in kubuntu as yet
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Try `apt-get source kedit` and swim in that source.
<coreymon77> alien can convert it to a deb
<coreymon77> cant itt?
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Or try swimming in kcalc
<ForgeAus> yes
<manchicken> K-Ryan: See if you can implement little changes.
<K-Ryan> where is the source saved?
<ForgeAus> and hopefully depending on how you install the .deb someting like aptitude can find all the dependancies and fill them in for you!
<K-Ryan> like swap the numbers so it would frustrate someone(prank calculator) =D
<intelikey> K-Ryan you want c code for calculators  look at bc
<coreymon77> what do you mean how i install the deb
<manchicken> K-Ryan: That's what I love about apt-get.  It'll fetch source packages to your $PWD
<K-Ryan> PWD?
<manchicken> Present Working Directory
<K-Ryan> Where's that?
<manchicken> ./
<coreymon77> dont i just right click on it and install it?
<ForgeAus> .deb files are debian packages... theres various programs that install them
<intelikey> man pwd
<ForgeAus> corey, possibly
<coreymon77> i knwo that
<ForgeAus> that may work
<coreymon77> it uses dpkg
<ForgeAus> (but if theres missing dependancies it may not work)
<manchicken> K-Ryan: If you `cd /etc/apt` and then `echo $PWD`, it'll tell you that you're in /etc/apt
<coreymon77> once i use the deb i can just use aptitude to get the deps
<ForgeAus> ahh present? thats kewl my teacher always said it was Print working directory, I thought there was something strange about that!
<K-Ryan> umm
<K-Ryan> Actually h/o
<ForgeAus> yes corey that should work
<ForgeAus> (or apt-get even)
<manchicken> ForgeAus: Yeah, $PWD is present working directory ^_^
<ForgeAus> depending on what your comfortable with
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Is there any small feature you'd like to see in any program you commonly use?
<K-Ryan> Mmmm, nope not really
<intelikey> heh   man pwd >>> DESCRIPTION
<intelikey>        Print the full filename of the current working directory.
<K-Ryan> okay now, i download the kcacl thing
<coreymon77> wierd
<surgy> why is firefox "loading application" and then dies and does nothing?
<manchicken> intelikey: The command, but not the $PWD
<coreymon77> why is alien giving me this message twice
<ForgeAus> eek filename? shoudl be pathname
<K-Ryan> and i now have a "kdeutils-3.5.5" folder and lots of files
<coreymon77> hostname: Unknown host
<zen> hello
<intelikey> manchicken that's not the "name" that's the DESCRIPTION
<K-Ryan> Where is the actual code in this mess of kdeutils
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> That's one of the things that I deem as "of zero consequence" ^_^
<ForgeAus> kryan probably isn't code
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Do a find for it.
<ForgeAus> sometimes you can download the source...
<ForgeAus> which is code
<zen> i got a proble when i run my adept tells me im not able to install or remove any software couse another application is using adept and to close that first but how is that possible if i just logged in?
<ForgeAus> (but I know at least SOME of KDE is written in python (rather than C++) which is a different programming language
<zen> m*
<Minataku> surgy: Are you starting it from a command line?
<surgy> no but i assume i should to see output
<nate_> my edgy seems to run slow and borky, are there any optimizing apps, or somthing, because i have a good upto date system, core2duo 2ghz, 2gb ram, blah blah nlah
<manchicken> ForgeAus: He's talking about source he downloaded ^_^
<nate_> i change to xfce, didnt really make a difference
<ForgeAus> or you can look for a disassembler :(... but the variables aren't likely to be easy to track/understand...
<intelikey> manchicken you can learn a few things from them i guess... if you don't already know.   but the reason i posted it was the fact that it says  "full filename of the current working directory"    inode maybe  file no.
<ForgeAus> man, oh ok...
<K-Ryan> whats the source called?
<manchicken> cd into the kdeutils directory it just created, and then into kcalc or whatever.
<ForgeAus> well then is it archived? if so doesn't he just have to extract the archive?
<Minataku> surgy: You're learning :D
<distro-test> i got a proble when i run my adept tells me im not able to install or remove any software couse another application is using adept and to close that first but how is that possible if i just logged in?
* Minataku pets surgy 
<K-Ryan> uhh, yeah, that was a stupid question...
<ForgeAus> K-Ryan source files have an extension often based on the language used
<manchicken> K-Ryan: then look for the "int main" function.
<surgy> minataku: lol
<K-Ryan> the whole "where is it" tgubg
<manchicken> Go from there ^_^
<distro-test> can some one help me on this please?
<manchicken> .cpp files are C++ files, .h files are header files.
<ForgeAus> C++ uses .h for headers, and .c for main code (sometimes theres variations like .hpp and .cpp or .h++ and .c++ but mostly its .h and .c... - CSharp uses .cs... )
<Minataku> surgy: Indeed, always when something fails silently, launch it from a console... it ain't so quiet after all ;3
<intelikey> distro-test lock files
<ForgeAus> python often uses .py
<K-Ryan> manchicken: what is static?
<distro-test> hi intel u mean they hacked me?
<surgy> minataku: lesson learned i have a host of problems got some gurus talking me through it ill post output when i can
<intelikey> no i mean that's how it's possable.  a lock file
<Minataku> surgy: k, just remember to post it to a pastebin if it's a whole lot of lines
<distro-test> im 1 time on linux if u can explain me better what i have to do?
<K-Ryan> distro-test what is your normal language?
<surgy> minataku: i whouldnt dream of anything else :)
<distro-test> italian
* Minataku pets surgy again
<K-Ryan> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Minataku> You're well on your way to becoming a great Linux user :D
<distro-test> thanx
<ForgeAus> wow I didn't know monodevlop required firefox as a depenancy! lol hmmm have to uninstall that and use seamonkey maybe instead
<K-Ryan> Your welcome
<ForgeAus> (is seamonkey the same as what the mozilla suite used to be?)
<Minataku> Not that you're doing badly now, of course :D
<distro-test> but in italy it's 6 am now so i nead help here
<ForgeAus> (ie basically firefox+thunderbird+composer+chatzilla and possibly some other stuff that I can't think of off the top of my head)
<intelikey> distro-test many linux uses "lock files" to tell applications that they are already running.  normally something like xorg.lock  or just lock in a special dir.   but although that was your question you probably just want to know how to fix it...
<distro-test> btw i can speak english even if i lack in grammar
<intelikey> !fixbrokendpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixbrokendpkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !fix broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distro-test> yes that intel
<manchicken> K-Ryan: http://www.functionx.com/managedcpp/keywords/static.htm
<K-Ryan> distro-test i figured it might be easier
<intelikey> well theres an info node here somewhere...
<surgy> grumbles
<manchicken> K-Ryan: You'll find that I'm a terrible teacher, but I'm pretty good with collaboration.
<distro-test> couse everytime i log in firestarter askes me for root pass to work very boring if there is a way to avoid that to pluse this problem i have whit adept
<K-Ryan> im never going to get this down right...
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Programming to me is like driving.  It seems so simple to me, and it's so normal to me, that it's hard for me to step out of that point of view.
<distro-test> how u solve it then couse adept keeps telling me some thing is using adept and won't let me install remove nead to solve now for the rest is super 1 time on linux and kubuntu 6.10
<K-Ryan> !adeptfix | distro-test
<ubotu> distro-test: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<distro-test> ok
<surgy> if i right click something and click "put into run dialog" what exactly does that do?
<Eruantalon> Aaarrgghhhh I just spend 2 hours trying to make the qprocess class in qt work as it is supposed to in the manual. Only now do i discover that i am reading the qt 4.2 manual and not 3.3 that i am actually using. TIME TO GO TO BED!
<distro-test> for the annoying password require that firestarter askes me every log in to start is there anything to do?
<K-Ryan> Not sure
<Minataku> I love the cgsix Sun logo
<Minataku> It's so pretty
<distro-test> btw i think it was automatix to brake adept couse i installed skype and nvdia drivers whit it
<K-Ryan> you want to see pretty?
<K-Ryan> Minataku go put in konsole "sudo apt-get install cmatrx && cmatrix
<Minataku> It's also really out of place set into the plain white OpenBoot console
<Minataku> But that just makes it better
<K-Ryan> err, sudo apt-get install cmatrix
<Minataku> lol
<K-Ryan> i forgot that i in there
<K-Ryan> seriously though
<Minataku> I'll emerge it instead
<distro-test> ill remove automatix seems broke adept up
<Minataku> Though I've seen it before all the same, and it is nice :D
<K-Ryan> Came across it while scouring packages
<K-Ryan> what else was fun....
<ForgeAus> yeah distro be careful with automatix
<K-Ryan> xbill
<Minataku> xscreensaver is always good
<Minataku> I love the BSOD screensaver
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<distro-test> can u paste me the ubotu command to fix adept so i copy paste it in console i have to be logged in as root first right?
<ForgeAus> rofl
<Minataku> Despite the fact that it picks fonts that are completely wrong
<Minataku> I'm a purist, I like it to be correct
<Minataku> xscreensaver's choices are far from correct
<distro-test> purist are the ruin of linux
<ForgeAus> I had no problem with Automatix2 personally but that doesn't mean it will work for all configurations
<K-Ryan> hold on, im listening to something and need to get it's name
<distro-test> but automatix sucks in nvdia drivers a part
<intelikey> ruin of linux    hehhe
<distro-test> eheh
<ForgeAus> ie I guess thats why theres the !WorksForMe trigger there :)
<Minataku> I mean in my simulations
<Minataku> I like them to be correct
<distro-test> next step for linux simple and compatible go novell
<Minataku> xscreensaver/bsod is not correct
<ForgeAus> novell! no thanx
<Minataku> Novell has a Linux. It's called SuSE
<ForgeAus> suse is a pain!
<Minataku> Or did they give that all away
<distro-test> intel can u paste me the adept fix command ubotu so i copy paste it in console?
<Minataku> SuSE is where I started, but it was better back then
<K-Ryan> Novell? Isn't that the program they on school computers?
<Minataku> They make that program
<intelikey> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ForgeAus> K-Ryan Novell is a company
<ForgeAus> that had awesome networking software :)
<K-Ryan> But they do make that program
<distro-test> by go novell i mean the next step to make linux compatible and make bill deal so will be 50 50 % world whit linux in the game to not just m$
<Minataku> Mythbusters Pirate Special on NOW - Discovery Channel
<ForgeAus> but they also make other software...
<distro-test> instead purist want it hard and pure linux and people keep using windows
<K-Ryan> Minataku I saw a bit of it
<ForgeAus> SuSE is their current Linux distribution
<distro-test> thanx intel
<K-Ryan> Minataku didn't catch the very end though
<Minataku> Microsoft can make their own Linux
<Minataku> Why they haven't thrown their hat into the ring is beyond me
<ForgeAus> they could
<Minataku> They can charge for it, too
<ForgeAus> Micrux?
<K-Ryan> Ahahahahaha
<Minataku> Not just for support, either
<ForgeAus> or linsoft?
<K-Ryan> MicroTux
<K-Ryan> icon would be a baby Tux
<ForgeAus> rofl
<K-Ryan> lol
<Minataku> Doors
<K-Ryan> Doors? o.O
<distro-test> opensuse is one of the best desktop distros whit fedora but i like kubuntu better now
<newlinuxguy> Awesome... got kubuntu installed, not so good... now I have an error - artsmessage sound server fatal error - cpu overload. aborting
<ForgeAus> Microsoft with the word START wrapped around a penguin! rofl
<intelikey> distro-test and i couldn't agree more with your some what broken rant.   i am a purist by that definition.
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Vs. Windows
<Minataku> lol
<newlinuxguy> I will google and try to be self-dependant
<newlinuxguy> but just in case
<Minataku> Perhaps Ceilings?
<Minataku> XD
<distro-test> hehe thanx intel  means your smart
<K-Ryan> I don't get it o.O
<K-Ryan> OH!
<K-Ryan> HAHAH!
<Minataku> lol
<newlinuxguy> are you guys aware of arts causing a sound server fatal error?
<smaggard_> did u hear about the ford/microsoft deal
<Minataku> IMO Arts is a fatal error
<Minataku> But that's beyond
<Minataku> XD
<newlinuxguy> :D
<K-Ryan> ford and microsoft?
<smaggard_> microsoft will be joining ford in developing incar communications and display... great now blue screens when ur driving down the road.
<K-Ryan> Buy a truck get a discount on Vista?
<Minataku> I don't like magical hardware absracting obfuscations like artsd
<distro-test> but it's a logical thing in this capitalist world we can't be purist but deal whit out loosing freedom of course other wise if u keep pure u keep limitated and isolated
<Minataku> Especially since it's far more sane to just use the API provided by ALSA/OSS
<ForgeAus> anyway windows has several possible linux layers from X-servers like X-ming to basically a redhat distro in cygwin!
<K-Ryan> "Hold on honey let me find out where to go....*BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH* OH NO WE'RE LOST!*Calls onstar* I GOT THE BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH HELP ME!"
<ForgeAus> hmmm I wonder if yum would work in that! rofl
<Minataku> Say, does the stock Ubuntu kernel have ALSA with OSS Emulation?
<distro-test> is there any program to improve english grammar on kubuntu or check spelling that would be great for me ?
<newlinuxguy> okay
<newlinuxguy> minataku
<smaggard_> lol
<intelikey> smaggard_ would that be BSoC ?
<smaggard_> BSOD on the highway!!
<newlinuxguy> you are throwing alot of stuff at me
<ForgeAus> but then cygwin isn't microsoft's its more redhats!
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Then over the phone you hear the MS Text-To-Speech say "Windows has encountered an error..."
<ForgeAus> just runs IN MS Windows
<Minataku> XD
<smaggard_> LOL
<ForgeAus> (as the environment)
<intelikey> blue screen of CRASH
<K-Ryan> PFFFF! AHAHAHAH
<Minataku> Then the whole truck crashes
<Minataku> Literally
<Minataku> XD
<smaggard_> then the airbags go off
<K-Ryan> *Blue screen of death, AIRBAG!*
<distro-test> i nead a spell checker ahah and some english class program does kubuntu support the service?
<smaggard_> lol
<smaggard_> BSODA
<smaggard_> i mean BSOD,A
<Minataku> GPS, how do I get to the end of my driveway?
<smaggard_> lol
<Minataku> Drive forward 36000mi
<intelikey> bsodoa
<K-Ryan> ahahaha
<Minataku> XD
<ForgeAus> why microsoft made XP's STOP error screen blue I'll never know1
<Minataku> It's always been blue
<ForgeAus> wouldn't you think red would make more sense?
<smaggard_> what kind of idiots are ford for integrating buggy unstable non open code
<Minataku> Since 3.1
<K-Ryan> Well I mean, where there is windows, linux finds a way
<smaggard_> yeah red would make more sense, but i think they think blue is less scary to ppl who have no clue
<ForgeAus> K-Ryan for the most part yes... but not completely... at least not yet
<intelikey> smaggard_ the kind you can buy of course
<ForgeAus> smaggard if you have a BSOD your not meant to have a clue anyway right?
<smaggard_> obviously
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> don't think M$ doesn't buy things like that.
<Minataku> Well, red would invoke panic
<smaggard_> didnt think about that
<Minataku> Which is what Windows just did
<K-Ryan> ForgeAus: We got it on the Xbox right?
<smaggard_> lol
<Minataku> I guess they figured why have the user panic too
<distro-test> intel  u know any programs to check spelling and take english classes i could install from adept?
<ForgeAus> also the info on the BSOD itself tends to be as cryptic as they can make it for
<K-Ryan> Beat Micro$oft on its on platform!
<smaggard_> all im saying is ford would have been much farther ahead to use open source software
<Minataku> ForgeAus: You have to look it up to decode it
<Minataku> No questions
<Minataku> They'll tell you all about it if you look
<ForgeAus> X-Box! lol I aren't into X-Box
<smaggard_> yeah basically
<ForgeAus> I used to like PSX but not sure about PS3
<ForgeAus> PS2 is kewl (I just didn't go there)
<smaggard_> haha did you see those smashxbox360 videos?
<distro-test> btw the adept bug is fixied thanx it was automatix faoult ill remove it now
<intelikey> distro-test ispell aspell myspell  and friends...   as for the english classes, not really.
<ForgeAus> lol too many dictionaries!
<smaggard_> the only thing is... they still bought/supported ms tho
<Minataku> Sony is far more dangerous to digital rights than Microsoft
<Minataku> Even more dangerous is Apple
<smaggard_> yeah sony could really put a hurt
* K-Ryan holds his fingers up in a X as he hears "Apple"
<intelikey> ForgeAus there are more  pspell comes to mind.
<ForgeAus> Minataku even with palladium taken into account? wow.. thats BAD
<smaggard_> i would rather direct a customer to a mac than to say stay on windows
<K-Ryan> Sony and its rootkits
<Minataku> smaggard_: That's terrible
<K-Ryan> BAD! BAD SONY!
<distro-test> btw u nead to do 2 things in ubuntu distros then they are super put a partioner good and easy as anaconda and put video card drivers and flash player in it orfind easy way to install them whit a click
<Minataku> Considering all Intel Macs come with a TPM chip
<K-Ryan> distro-test it is easy to install flash
<smaggard_> a wat?
<Minataku> I believe that the ONLY reason Apple switched to Intel was for Palladium and TCPA
<ForgeAus> intellikey can't there be some dictionary interface where you only HAVE to have one, and serve out to whatever apps ask for it?... isntead of having diff apps use ispell or hspell or this spell or that spell or the other spell?
<Minataku> There was no other reason whatsoever
<smaggard_> brb gotta google somethin lol
<intelikey> smaggard_ go wash your hands with soap for typing such things.
<intelikey> go !
<K-Ryan> but, google is good!
<Minataku> smaggard_: "Treacherous Computing" aka TCPA
<K-Ryan> Well actually....
<distro-test> i nead to install flash but it's to hard from console for new users can u help help me Ryan?
<ForgeAus> I shouldn't be MADE to install 2 dictionaries unless I want to!
<K-Ryan> !flash-nonfree
<Minataku> Implemented via TPM chip, aka "Treacherous Platform Module"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> TC
<distro-test> even video drivers where hard had to use automatix
<smaggard_> u would recommend sticking with MS rather than going apple?
<intelikey> TCG
<K-Ryan> What's the flash package name guys?
<K-Ryan> distro-test video drivers can be a pain
<intelikey> TCPM
<Minataku> It's what gives anyone who isn't you control over your computer
<intelikey> and friends
<smaggard_> whoah
<nate_> how can i have a osx style dock?
<Minataku> Instead of the RIAA suing you, they'll just go into your computer and do as they see fit
<Minataku> And THEN sue you
<smaggard_> lol
<smaggard_> dang
<distro-test> not if u use automatix u should  improve it so it gets one whit the distro and dosen't brake system couse some stuff is still to hard on ubuntu distros
<smaggard_> that suxxx
<Minataku> One sec
<frenris> In terms of evil-ness is this correct RIAA > Sony > Apple > Microsoft > Yahoo > Google?
<Minataku> I guess I better pastebin this
<Minataku> One moment please...
<Minataku> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<distro-test> so what's the easy way for begginers to install flash 9 im not able from console ryan yet
<distro-test> can u get it from the repository?
<K-Ryan> distro-test that is the easy way
<bxnp> is it possible to connecto to my computer behind a wifi router on port 80
<K-Ryan> "sudo apt-get install <package name>"
<K-Ryan> that's it
<bxnp> i dont have acces to the accespoint cause its from my neighbour
<bxnp> and he is a sleep right now :)
<Minataku> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2389/ << Here, all the links you need on TCPA/etc
<distro-test> sudo as to long in first as root ?
<Minataku> Look at that, trust me, it's important
<frenris> pretty sure it's not in the repos. distro-test, Get automatix is you don't have it already.
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<distro-test> no automatix brakes system
<distro-test> ill try console way but nead some help
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Jucato> they still haven't updated it to Flash 9 final
<distro-test> that's great how u do that?
<Minataku> Non-free flash is pretty much useless
<distro-test> hi jucato
<Minataku> As unfortunate as it is
<intelikey> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> s/Non-free/Free/
<distro-test> things seem going well here but automarix crashed adept im removing it now
<Minataku> The GPL, reverse-engineered Flash players are outdated in implementation and quite pointless to use
<distro-test> ubotu install flash player 9 for me?
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Minataku> Adobe seems to be scrambling to make that happen
<distro-test> teach me unix ubotu haah
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Minataku> What with the insane advancements in Flash numbers
<distro-test> ubotu how old are u?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how old are u? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> He's a bot
<intelikey> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Minataku it's for show
<distro-test> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<distro-test> i know im joking whit him
<K-Ryan> !botsnack
<distro-test> ubotu hello
<ubotu> Yum!
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<K-Ryan> hello seems to be a packge
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Wrong person, check where your pointers dereference to
<Minataku> lol
<distro-test> ryan do i have to istall yum to hadle rpm better?
<K-Ryan> What Minataku?
<Minataku> K-Ryan: I wasn't playing with the bot
<bxnp> you install alien distro-test
<intelikey> why didn't !stats work ?     it works in pm
<Minataku> Or am I at fault
<K-Ryan> Minataku I was talking about the flash numbers
<distro-test> and what about yum do i nead it?
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Sorry
<Minataku> Misread XD
<K-Ryan> It's ok
<newlinuxguy> silly question
<newlinuxguy> hehe
<newlinuxguy> where is the control center, is it actually labeled that?
<newlinuxguy> I'm trying to disable the sound server
<intelikey> newlinuxguy kmenu > system
<frenris> !sony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frenris> !evil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frenris> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<intelikey> newlinuxguy or in a konsole or alt+f2 type kcontrol
<Minataku> I don't understand why KDE needs that stupid artsd... why isn't just using the actual kernel sound system good enough?
<intelikey> !kcontrol
<ubotu> kcontrol: control center for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 2815 kB, installed size 9008 kB
<newlinuxguy> I see an info center
<newlinuxguy> okay
<newlinuxguy> lemme click here
<distro-test> i seen yum is optional u advise me to install it?
<K-Ryan> !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<K-Ryan> Oh that's what yum is..
<Minataku> Heehee, they made cannonballs by spraypainting a bunch of dodgeballs black
<K-Ryan> Minataku they get cannon balls later, don't worry
<Minataku> K-Ryan: I know, I've seen it before
<Minataku> Twice, in fact
<K-Ryan> Oh
<Minataku> I'm a Mythbusters addict
<Minataku> :D
<distro-test> well yum seems the best solution for rpm whit alien ill put both
<K-Ryan> Me too except weekends im up late then fall asleep right away
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Heh, I watch it online if it's not on TV
<Minataku> XD
<K-Ryan> and week days im on the comp when MB is on, then its on after i fall asleep
<K-Ryan> Oh, I could try that...
<newlinuxguy> is the k menu literally supposed to have a control center link in it?
<newlinuxguy> i feel so like my name :D
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Real Linux doesn't have a kmenu
<spawn57> hehe
<Minataku> XD
<newlinuxguy> <------
* newlinuxguy needs klinux
<Minataku> Though in reality, Linux is nothing more than the kernel
* newlinuxguy just made the switch today
<Jucato> newlinuxguy: in Kubuntu, you have System Settings instead of KControl
<manchicken> Minataku: Real linux is just the kernel.  It doesn't have any really usable interface.
<intelikey> newlinuxguy yes  you can right click the kmenu or task bar and configure it  to show all some or very little of the possable menu itoms
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> newlinuxguy: And you're already doing good making the first step
<intelikey> newlinuxguy one thing you learn about kde is "RIGHT CLICK EVERYTING"  :)
<Minataku> Let me guess, one look at Vista and you were sold... on Linux :D
<K-Ryan> lol it's true, what intelikey said
<manchicken> Minataku: Even the shell is a program having nothing to do with the kernel..
<Minataku> manchicken: I know this
<Minataku> I said that 2s before you did
<Minataku> lol
<zen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<K-Ryan> Manchicken, how would I go about implementing an image viewer into frostwire?
<K-Ryan> or any program for that matter
<K-Ryan> konqueror, you know
<zen> this command fixed it only once when i reboot still tells me another application is using adept
<K-Ryan> just for ease
<Minataku> manchicken: I'm a Gentoo user, I know my way around Linux very well
<K-Ryan> I figure frostwire has a nice tab system
<Minataku> Both the Linux kernel and it's more-or-less GNU userland
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Well, you could embed kaffeine...
<K-Ryan> kaffeine does images too?
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Oh, you said images...
<manchicken> K-Ryan: I thought you said video for some insane reason that makes no sense.
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> Minataku & manchicken i'll go you one better even init/upstart is an app having nothing to do with the kernel other than the kernel is programed to call that when it first loads.
<K-Ryan> Nope
<Minataku> Porn isn't all videos :D
<K-Ryan> -.-
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> audio porn!
<manchicken> Minataku: Gentoo doesn't make you familiar with linux.  Hacking kernel code or GCC code makes you familiar with linux.
<Dr_willis> :)
<K-Ryan> I was waiting for someone to say what Minataku was getting at
<K-Ryan> However, it's the tab thing I'm after
<K-Ryan> not the naughty stuff
<Minataku> manchicken: I configure my own kernels and have even assisted in troubleshooting
<Minataku> Piyoko (my main Linux system) had an annoying ACPI bug
<manchicken> Minataku: You can do that in any distro.  Having used Gentoo doesn't really mean any different there ;)
<Minataku> Where acpi_os_allocate would allocate itself a slab then keep it
<Minataku> Resulting in a slow memory leak much like a hypodermic needlehole in a tire
<manchicken> K-Ryan: QPixmap is good for what you're doing.
<newlinuxguy> i assume disabling artd will solve my problem then
<newlinuxguy> 'lets see here...
<Minataku> manchicken: I know, but what I'm saying is that I'm hardly new to any of this
<zen> intel the command u told me fixed adept but just once and tryied to update java when i reboot got the same problem whit adept do
<manchicken> K-Ryan: The Qt Assistant proggy is very useful.
<Minataku> I just got lured in here by promises of free swag
<zen> !adeptfix
<Minataku> XD
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<prak> has anyone encountered problems with installing adobe flash 9 package on kubuntu edgy?
<manchicken> Minataku: That's cool.  ^_^
<K-Ryan> I have neither, but no matter, I'm not attempting it tonight, too late
<manchicken> Minataku: Some Gentoo folks think that just because they're Gentoo folks that they're somehow more knowledgeable ^_^
<Minataku> I just downloaded the Flash 9 tar.gz from Adobe
<Dr_willis> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<K-Ryan> Yeaaah....
<K-Ryan> I was just about to say
<intelikey> zen sounds like you are trying to install java through adept and you can't answer the EULA
<Minataku> manchicken: Well, compared to the "I just switched" Kubuntu user, I am, but that's another part of why I'm here...
<intelikey> try through the cli
<Minataku> To help them become as knowledgeable as I am
<zen> yes some thign like like that the update run but got stuck afther
<Minataku> And breed more Linux users :D
<K-Ryan> Let it breed like rabbits
<zen> and when i try to run adept tells me again some other application is using it is there any thing i can do to fix?
<manchicken> Minataku: Knowing where your knowledge isn't shows more wisdom than knowing where your knowledge is.
<zen> 1 thing to do later is remove automatix
<intelikey> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<manchicken> Minataku: And we should be training GNU users.  Just using the kernel won't help anybody.
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> manchicken: Okay, enough confusing them
<zen> ok that command worked once till reboot intel
<manchicken> Minataku: Calling it "Linux" is what's confusing folks.
<Minataku> "Linux is only the kernel" is advanced knowledge ;D
<K-Ryan> GNU is the graphical part right?
<intelikey> K-Ryan no
<Minataku> K-Ryan: GNU is any application coded and maintaned by GNU
<manchicken> K-Ryan: GNU is the core operating system, everything that sits ontop of the kernel.
<intelikey> http://www.gnu.org
<manchicken> K-Ryan: X is the GUI.
<K-Ryan> Oh I get it
<Minataku> manchicken: Not really
<manchicken> And then KDE.
<Minataku> GNU is the critical userland utilities
<manchicken> Minataku: Name one program not in a dramatic way touched by GNU on a kubuntu system.
<newlinuxguy> man this day has not felt better than winblows yet
<zen> ok its updating java again let's hope dosen't crash
<prak> dr_willis and ubotu, do I just type !flash9 and !backports?
<newlinuxguy> hours of install (got a new cd-rom that did the trick) now a sound problem
<newlinuxguy> hehe
<newlinuxguy> :)
<zen> u advise me to remove automatix afther intel?
<newlinuxguy> I think I can I think I can
<intelikey> Minataku actually one might say "gnu is the license that keeps the source code free"
<Minataku> manchicken: I'm just saying that it's not technically correct to call it the core OS since really it's not the OS at all, that's the kernel
<K-Ryan> Heh, that reminded me
<Dr_willis> prak,  you READ the url the bot tells you when youy type that in here...
<Minataku> Everything else runs on the OS
<Minataku> lol
<manchicken> Minataku: You're forgetting about ld, gcc, make, autotools, bintools, etc.
<K-Ryan> I ordered 30 kubuntu cd's....
<prak> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<prak> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<K-Ryan> Distribute em at bestbuy, target, compusa, etc.
<manchicken> Minataku: No, because a GNU OS can work with another kernel.
<manchicken> Minataku: Linux isn't the only kernel that GNU will work with.
<Minataku> A working system techically doesn't require compilers
<Minataku> manchicken: I know this
<prak> thanks, dr_willis
<manchicken> Minataku: Really?  How else do you make the working system?
<prak> didn't realize there's an info bot in this channel
<Minataku> manchicken: Binary packages don't need compiling
<Minataku> They're already compiled
<manchicken> But they weren't always binary.
<Minataku> No, but the end-user system technically requires no compilers
<newlinuxguy> need coffee
<newlinuxguy> vision blurry
<manchicken> And without init (a GNU program), /bin/sh (a GNU program), and a linker, there would be no operating system.
<newlinuxguy> patience waning
<newlinuxguy> hehehe
<Dr_willis> busybox-OS.
<manchicken> Minataku: I actually think all systems should have compilers.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> It doesn't have to be a GNU version of it
<spawn57> gotta love how kopete uses adium styles now
<manchicken> Minataku: GNU is the only organization whose written any of these tools for a linux kernel thus far.
<Minataku> manchicken: I do too, but they're not necessary if another system is used to premake everythig
<Minataku> *everything
<Minataku> As Dr_willis stated
<newlinuxguy> okay disabled sound completely, hopefully i'll quit getting cpu erros so I can try to find how to disable art
<Minataku> Busybox, which I don't think is a GNU joint
<newlinuxguy> anyone want to ssh right on in to solve for me?
<newlinuxguy> hehee
<newlinuxguy> j/k
<Minataku> manchicken: I'm just saying that the OS is only the absolute core, the rest is considered part of an OE
<Minataku> Operating Environment
<zen> how do u register a nick here?
<Minataku> But yes, GNU is the biggest part of Linux
<intelikey> is this a CS debate on what an OS is or a philosophical "end user" debate on that an OS is........    or  a help channel ?
<manchicken> My argument is that it's more GNU than Linux.  Seems inappropriate to call it Linux.
<Minataku> Which is why it's literal name is GNU/Linux
<Jucato> ...
<manchicken> intelikey: Technically it was answering a question.
<Minataku> Though that tends to be confusing
<Dr_willis> but callling it that sounds geeky.
<K-Ryan> manchicken you guys have gone WAAAAAAY further than answering my questions =)
<manchicken> Minataku: Only confusing because people are calling things by the wrong name.
<intelikey> well in that case i'll drope a dime on it.   the os is linux the rest is fluff
<manchicken> K-Ryan: You still started it ;)
<Minataku> lol
<K-Ryan> Did not! =(
<manchicken> intelikey: Tell that to the linker.
<Dr_willis> !info moo
<ubotu> Package moo does not exist in any distro I know
<Minataku> Sorry all the same, I should try harder not to get dragged into these kinds of things
<Minataku> At least there was no scratching and biting in this one
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> i aint a scar'd
<matthew1429> someone just asked how to register
<matthew1429> can you cut and paste
<zen> any one knows how to register a nick?
<Minataku> /msg nickserv help register
<Jucato> !register | zen
<ubotu> zen: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Dr_willis> - /msg nickserv help
<K-Ryan> okay the linuxgames channel is dead silent
<zen> ty
<K-Ryan> anyone know of any online rpg games for linux?
<Minataku> Or read all that, which is pretty much just useless Freenode policy
<K-Ryan> or rather, anything online
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Isn't there an RO client for Linux?
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Have you been to happypenguin.org?
<bxnp> try secondlife K-Ryan allthough not a game
<surgy> k-ryan: check out opnce
<intelikey> K-Ryan apt-cache search game | grep -ie rpg
<manchicken> Is the GPL'ed secondlife available yet?
<K-Ryan> secondlife i've tried, iffy
<K-Ryan> RO is big and finding a free server then downloading all the stuff is a pain
<bxnp> under linux K-Ryan
<manchicken> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Jucato> manchicken: yes
<K-Ryan> I was trying to get that done for my brother under windows and couldnt
<Minataku> I don't think EVERYTHING needs to be free/open source
<Jucato> I was playing it a few minutes ago
<bxnp> cause there ia a new alpha for second life
<Jucato> s/playing/running
<Dr_willis> every time i go play SecondLife... i fail to see the point.. :)
<bxnp> manchicken, i dont think there will everbe a gpl-ed version of the socondlife
<intelikey> """<Minataku> I don't think EVERYTHING needs to be free/open source""""
* intelikey stones the blaspheemer
<Minataku> I don't go by the horrible Debian standards
<manchicken> bxnp: There is a GPL'ed version of SecondLife.
<bxnp> but do you guys play it under linux
<Jucato> bxnp: yes
<bxnp> oh oke
<Jucato> there's a Linux client
<bxnp> and how is it running good
<manchicken> Minataku: I disagree with you on that one.  I think freedom should be universal.
<Jucato> bxnp: yep
<manchicken> Minataku: But that's a conversation for #kubuntu-offtopic
<Minataku> intelikey: Personally, if they would give us the same level of support, I'd be fine with proprietary apps on Linux
* Jucato smiles at manchicken
<intelikey> manchicken helps intelikey stone the blasphemer
<K-Ryan> I love how I changed the topic from Gnu/Linux to games
* K-Ryan laughs
<manchicken> Jucato: Killjoy ;)
<manchicken> Jucato: I finished the adept_batch changes.
<Jucato> yeah. I saw the mail
<manchicken> Jucato: Now I'm without anything to do.
<matthew1429> okay, the forums all point to stuff that is inacessible
<Jucato> lol
<manchicken> And I don't really care to do the software-properties port.
<matthew1429> my hardware/advanced key is grayed out for some reaosn
<Minataku> But as it stands, I'm more against the fact that they ignore us and assume we're nothing but thieves because we value our freedom
<manchicken> I've already finished all of the adept C++ changes.
<matthew1429> anyone have an idea?
<matthew1429> just trying to disable the art server and hopefully the kernel will take over
<Minataku> The last thing I'm ever gonna take is an RMS-style viewpoint
<Minataku> Sorry to continue in here but the offtopic channel is useless
<Dr_willis> matthew1429,  often theres an 'administrator' mode button at the bottom thats hidden. resize/maxamize the window
<manchicken> Minataku: That doesn't mean it's okay.  I'll continue this discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic, but not here ^_^
<matthew1429> okay, thanks
<distro-tester> well intel everything crashed here when it tryies to update jave from adept afther i run the command u told stops at 8 %
<intelikey> Minataku heh you mean you don't feel you have a big enough audance in #ubuntu-offtopic      that's sad...
<matthew1429> willis, are you talking about in the sound window?
<matthew1429> bah
<distro-tester> maby i should reinstall kubuntu thanx to automatix
<Minataku> intelikey: I mean shifting it to there usually kills it outright
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,  you dont need to use automatix to install java.
<Minataku> Not to mention that people involved in here aren't in there to continue it
<intelikey> Minataku you can rant in there all you want.
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,  but it may be a good idea to start over.
<manchicken> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<manchicken> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<intelikey> Minataku did you ever think that we may not want to continue it ?
<ForgeAus> if I get VMware server the .rpm is (slightly smaller) can I allien that and install it as a .deb?
<Minataku> I figured that we were having an intelligent debate
<Minataku> Not every discussion is a flame war
<intelikey> think again
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  you can install it easier with the tar.gz
<Minataku> But that's for another argument
<Minataku> I'm sorry all the same, I'll shift the offtopic to offtopic
<ForgeAus> is alien difficult?
<intelikey> thank you.
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  no idea.. i wouldne tuse alien to install vmware server.
<ForgeAus> ok why not?
<Jucato> intelligent debates are more than welcome in #kubuntu-offtopic... but keep in mind the CoC even in debates. thanks
<Dr_willis> the tar.gz is fairly easy to get going.. if you got the other dependencise installed.
<Dr_willis> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ForgeAus> if alien makes a .deb out of it I should contrib it!
<ForgeAus> its dangerous?
<ForgeAus> hmm so now they tell me
<ForgeAus> what if I get rpm?
<Jucato> it's quite dangerous because RPM's are packaged differently from DEB's
<Dr_willis> if alien made debs were accepted to contribs... that would be a VERY scary thing
<intelikey> ForgeAus why sould you get rpms ?
<distro-tester> dr willis problem is this when i try to run adept tells me another application is using it and to close that first thign not true if i run the adept command fix in console it fixes it and tryies to update java from adpet bu then get's stuck
<K-Ryan> if a deb isnt availbile
<benklop> so ubuntu : debian :: mandriva : redhat ?
<ForgeAus> I should or would?
<intelikey> would
<K-Ryan> *available
<K-Ryan> It's too late for me to be typing
<Jucato> if a deb isn't available, it would still be safer to compile from source than use RPM
<intelikey> package name K-Ryan ?
<ForgeAus> grrr its SMALLER (not by much but  your making me download something bigger just because its more what generic?
<K-Ryan> Yes Jucato, I was just thinking that myself
<K-Ryan> intelikey, what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> so basically your telling me redhat and debian aren't comaptible? lol
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  because its... known to work...
<intelikey> is that a hypothetical answer or do you have a package in mind ?
<K-Ryan> yes ForgeAus
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  and the alien/rpm trick may or may not work...
<ForgeAus> whats the likelyhood?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it has always been so
<intelikey> ForgeAus they arent
<K-Ryan> intelikey I was just thinking he might of gone for an rpm because there wasn't a deb
<Jucato> RPM and DEB have never been binary compatible
<ForgeAus> Kryan exactly
<intelikey> so hypothetical     then if that happens we'll address it.
<ForgeAus> if alien works and I can make a .deb out of it, maybe I should contrib one!
<Jucato> ForgeAus: but still, it would be safer to compile it from source than use an RPM
<K-Ryan> ForgeAus like Jucato said
<ForgeAus> of if I get the tar.gz can I make a .deb out of that?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: contrib to where? it would never be accepted
<Dr_willis> vmware-server has a few complex things it does.
<K-Ryan> Get the source then compile it to a .deb then contribute that
<intelikey> ForgeAus but you may have a binarry that was compiled with a different glibc  and thus unstable on this sustem
<ForgeAus> well THERE SHOULD BE A .DEB I can get! rofl
<Dr_willis> and it compiles modules for the kernel i recall.
<intelikey> system
<Jucato> yes... a DEB from an RPM would not be accepted by any decent Debian-based distro
<Dr_willis> so any precmade packages would have to do quite a bit of work i think.
<intelikey> it's not the smart thing to do.
<ForgeAus> you guys wanna make things more difficult not easier
<ForgeAus> this sux
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  you DO realize that i could of allready had vmware-server installed by this time its taken you to argue about this.
<ForgeAus> DrWillis I'm still downloading it
<Jucato> ForgeAus: not really... you're making it more difficult for yourself... What are you really trying to do?
<K-Ryan> Jucato but if you made a DEB from the source, wouldn't that be okay?
<ForgeAus> but nwo I had to cancle the d/l I had
<surgy> k-ryan: come back to linuxgames my mans got some links
<Jucato> K-Ryan: depends on how the deb was built
<intelikey> ForgeAus you can do anything you want to do with your penguin....  just don't blame us when you kill it.
<Jucato> K-Ryan: Ubuntu and Debian have somewhat different packaging rules/procedures
<K-Ryan> Oh
<ForgeAus> jucato.. make it easy so I don't need to dearchive build, etc etc manually... I just wanna make something easier
<ForgeAus> I know .tar.gz's are simply archived files nothing treats them like packages does it?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: the thing is, you can convert an RPM to DEB and install it on *your* system, but don't contribute it to someone else's
<Dr_willis> and it might even work!
<ForgeAus> why not make a deb to contribute, if someone else had have done it before I could have got a .deb instead of having this conversation!
<intelikey> and it might not break things
<Jucato> ForgeAus: those .tar.gz's contain source code that you have to compile. if you want to build .deb packages out of the source code for distribution/contribution, you have to follow some procedures
<Dr_willis> slackware uses tar.gzs for its simple package system.
<ForgeAus> jucato I know they contain source code
<Jucato> Dr_willis: they use .tgz's
<ForgeAus> what procedures?
<ForgeAus> is any of it automated?
<ForgeAus> slackware used .tgz's
<Jucato> ForgeAus: "why not make a deb to contribute," <--- because if you don't follow proper building/packaging procedures, you risk damaging other people's systems, specially with alien'ed RPM's
<ForgeAus> so you don't simply CONVERT a .tar.gz to a .deb you run through some steps....
* intelikey automates dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda    for ForgeAus 
<Jucato> ForgeAus: and you don't simply convert an RPM to DEB then spread it around
<ForgeAus> Jucato sure I can see how that would be a bad thing... I'm not out to damage anything...
<ForgeAus> jucato we're talking about software here right?...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you may not intend it. but doesn't mean it may not happen. that's why Debian has a packaging manual
<ForgeAus> I don't see whats making it so difficult
<intelikey> ForgeAus yes a ficticious package
<Jucato> yes we are talking about software
<ForgeAus> what's so hard about something scanning through an RPM to find if something won't work on a debian system and replacing it with the debian equivalent?
<ForgeAus> its just data
<Jucato> ForgeAus: RPM was made for RPM-based systems, not DEB-based systems. alien is a "hack", an unofficial, unsupported, non-standard way of converting an RPM to a DEB. it has the risk of not only not working, but also ruining the stability of your system.
<intelikey> there is nothing "so difficult" about tar -xf filename.tgz ;cd filename ;./configure && make && sudo make install
<ForgeAus> intelikey, firstly I have to make sure I type all that correctly on the command line
<ForgeAus> (much more difficult than rightclicking a .deb and clicking install)...
<Dr_willis> whats so hard about computers 'its just data'  :)
<intelikey> and that's enough to switch back to windows over.... just ask you.
<ForgeAus> DrWillis, programs that are built by people to MAKE it harder lol!
<ForgeAus> intelikey, but I don't understand! there are .debs you can do it with, why not make/use them?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: like I said, there is nothing wrong if you want to do that for *your* system. just don't go contributing/recommending that .deb to others. or if you insist on doing so, tell them that it was an RPM turned into a DEB using alien
<ForgeAus> grr Jucato your missing the point... your pointing out it can be incompatible, not recomended, etc...
<ForgeAus> I'm not d/ling the rpm anymore anyway...
<ForgeAus> (you got that point across long ago)
<ForgeAus> I'm just annoyed that I have to go through other steps instead of doing something what should be a simple way
<intelikey> ForgeAus that was my point to begin with.   you keep claiming there is the imagenary package the exists in tgz and rpm form but not in deb form   what package is that ?
<wgw> good evening
<wgw> I just installed Ubuntu from the LXF88 DVD, and KDE and XFCE were included
<ForgeAus> tgz? I didn't say anything about a .tgz someone else bought that up the only comment I made is that slackware uses that package format
<wgw> but doesn't seem to be much in terms of artwork for them, and the UI of XFCE wasn't configured
<matthew1429> sigh
<Jucato> ForgeAus: who/what are you annoyed at? ask the author of the app to provide a .deb package. ask someone to package you one. request the Ubuntu devs to package it for you...
<wgw> should I just download the kubuntu packages and install them, or is this plain vanilla KDE the extent of Kubuntu?
<matthew1429> does anyone know how ot turn off a soundserver in control center?
<Dr_willis> wgw,  fire up the package manager and search for 'artwork' perhaps.
<matthew1429> is it under services or something?
<ForgeAus> so what I don't get is why hasn't anyone made a .deb out of the .tar.gz thats known to work then?
<prak> i've tried to install flash-plugin-nonfree from adept, but it keeps on mentioning that it failed to install
<Dr_willis> wgw,  dont 'just download' use the package manager tools
<wgw> oh hey Dr Willis
<intelikey> Jucato he just wants to whine.
<prak> does anyone have a suggestion to solve that problem?
<intelikey> prak what's the error message ?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: what is that app? how well is it known? who is the author? there are literally tens of thousands of available apps. you can't expect each and everyone of them to be packaged or even included in the repos
<intelikey> prak try it in konsole ?
<ForgeAus> intelikey... computers are meant to be about making life easier... sure my point is a principal thing ... but I cant see that a .tar.gz is in any way easier than a .deb would be...
<matthew1429> sigh
<ForgeAus> in fact someone relatively new anyone in fact that knows what a .tar.gz is but nothing much else would know its an archive but not know what to do about it...
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ForgeAus> a .deb is much more usable for a kubuntu user
<Hirvinen> wgw: Try the package kubuntu-desktop?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: compiling from source is not easier than installing a .deb. but it's much safer and recommended than using an rpm and converting it to deb *if and only if* a deb does not exist
<wgw> ok
<Jucato> anyway... this is getting really -offtopic
<wgw> I will say though that everything else seems quite nice- I had used Dapper previously and liked it
<Dr_willis> and given that vmware-server has to compile some kernel modules and asks a dozen+ questions....
<ForgeAus> jucato, how can you say that?.... easier for what/who?
<praetor> is there a guide for flash9 on edgy?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: read that again. I said *NOT* easier but safer and recommended *THAN* alien
<Jucato> !flash9 | praetor
<ubotu> praetor: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis I havn't tried isntalling it yet I didn't know it asked so much
<Dr_willis> the 'ubuntu' hacks book has a chapter on installing vmware-server also.
<ForgeAus> Jucato, I told you I'm not going to use alien anymore...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I know. I'm just explaining "why"
<phiqtion> how can in completely remove kubuntu-desktop? it's nearly 450mb!!!!!
<Dr_willis> phiqtion,  actually its NOT..
<ForgeAus> also it means I have to waste more transfer having to download a bigger file with a .tar.gz
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I'm also explaining that it's almost impossible to have a .deb and an .rpm for every software out there
<Dr_willis> kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that just lists what other packages are there.
<Dr_willis> that way you just install the one package and it 'grabs' the rest
<intelikey> phiqtion it's only 0k  but the deps are huge.
<ForgeAus> lol inteli :) yeah
<benklop> hello
<wgw> well  the Synaptic Package Manager sure beats the living crap out of Yast
<phiqtion> intelikey: how can i remove it with the deps
<wgw> I'll say that for it
<wgw> dang that was nice
<wgw> and previously (after using Mandriva and Red Hat), I thought Yast was da bomb
<benklop> i'm following the kubuntu howto guide from thwe wiki, and i cant seem to get libxine-extracodecs...
<wgw> woo
<ForgeAus> Jucato, sure and being a company VMware mostly use some redhat distro ... which figures why theres a .rpm....
<matthew1429> plz pm me (im registered) if you have a clue how to disable the art sound server
<matthew1429> nothing else is working
<benklop> the desktopguide
<ForgeAus> still that doesn't explain why there is no .deb available...
<Jucato> benklop: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<wgw> i'm running in VMWare now, and everything is fine
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you have to ask them that.
<phiqtion> intelikey: btw bro, i installed it yesterday. and i cant log into it because it says something about kde startup not found. any thoughts?
<wgw> RHEL is actually a pain in VMWare
<Jucato> ForgeAus: *they* are the ones who made the .rpm
<ForgeAus> or why you seemt o be so anti .deb when we're talking about a kubuntu environment!
<wgw> although not as bbad as Solaris
<Jucato> ForgeAus: who said anything anti-DEB?
<benklop> Jucato: i thiought i had.. sorry
<wgw> I'm not anti-deb at all
<praetor> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<praetor> Jucato: cheers
<prak> here's the pastebin of the error message, intelikey
* Jucato cheers
<wgw> although I am hoping that the FSG or whatever its called addresses package manager standardization soon
<prak> http://pastebin.ca/323292
<matthew1429> sigh
<wgw> Linux needs one standard packaging format, used consistently across all distros, to be able to take on Windows on the desktop
<matthew1429> i have to say
<Jucato> wgw: they're trying to... but it's gonna take quite a while and some effor
<ForgeAus> grrrr .... then why u putting every block you can think of to FORCE me to use a .tar.gz?
<intelikey> phiqtion 'startkde'   yeah it's not installed propperly.
<matthew1429> linux needs to support my sound
<matthew1429> out of the box
<matthew1429> says me
<matthew1429> lol
<wgw> well since yum, urpmi and Yast suck, why not just deprecate them and standardize around the .deb format?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I am not forcing you. I'm just concerned about the part where you want to contribute a DEB you alien'ed from an RPM.
<ForgeAus> hehe wgw I agree
<Dr_willis> wgw,  then someone else will come out with somthing new a week later.
<intelikey> phiqtion there is a package.   i'm trying to remember the name of it.....  give me a sec.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: other than that, I can only recommend what you want to do with your system. the choice is yours
<phiqtion> intelikey: sure will
<Dr_willis> pagkage management/installing/removal/dependencies - is a very very very - interesting and complex task.
<wgw> Ubuntu is probably going to be the distro that takes Linux to the consumer desktop, so its probably not a big deal anyway
<wgw> although Mandriva is also quite good at that IMO
<ForgeAus> Jucato it wasn't about aliening it... that was just to save space ... I didn't know there were compatibility problems ... it looked like the best option at the time
<matthew1429> can anyone see me asking for information how to turn off the arts soundserver so I stop getting the msg sound server fatal error cpu overload?
<matthew1429> the forums are not turning up any help or my searchs are not strong
<Jucato> ForgeAus: sometimes, it is the only option. there are some apps there that don't have a .deb and don't have the source code...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I was just really concerned about the "contrib" part of your statement.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: other than that. go for it! :)
<wgw> btw stupid n00b question: in Ubuntu, how do I run xnest?
<Jucato> just always remember the "dangerous" part
<Jucato> wgw: from Konsole?
<wgw> ok
<ForgeAus> Jucato, I'm not trying to do anything dangerous ok?
* Jucato heard that Xephyr is better than xnest...
<wgw> not working
<ForgeAus> Xnest doesn't work under kubuntu does it?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I've been using it
<ForgeAus> thats wierd
<intelikey> phiqtion i think   sudo apt-get remove --purge gamin*    may be what you want.
<Jucato> and a Kubuntu/KDE dev has been using it as well
<prak> has anyone encounterred the problem similar to http://pastebin.ca/323292 of not being able to install adobe flash 9 plugin for firefox?
<ForgeAus> hmmm ok
<wgw> I'm getting a command not found when attempting to boot it from konsole
<intelikey> you can look through the list that produses and answer accordingly
<wgw> ah crap I'll just start a new login
<Jucato> wgw: xnest?
<Jucato> wgw: did you install it already?
<wgw> OOOOH
<wgw> its not installed by default?
<Jucato> wgw: of course not :P
<wgw> it IS in Suse :-P
<ForgeAus> I used it in Zenlinux
<ForgeAus> it was awesome
<Jucato> this is NOT Suse :P
<wgw> sheesh, what kind of distro doesn't install Xnest by default fer cryin out loud mumbles
<phiqtion> intelikey: what will that do?
<ForgeAus> do all the root stuff in a nested X-server and do all your user stuff in the main desktop
<Jucato> wgw: we don't need 5 CD's to install :P
<ForgeAus> GGRRRRR I'm going to go crazy!
<ForgeAus> broken download now :(
<wgw> my installation had an entire DVD
<Jucato> wgw: the kind of distro that believes that normal desktop users don't need a nested X :P
<wgw> same way I got SLED
<ForgeAus> see why I wanted to save space? (prolly woulda broken anyway)
<wgw> well I disagree, I think XNest is extremely useful for providing a convenient way to run multiple logins
<wgw> that kind of minimalism is why Windows sucks, IMO
<Jucato> wgw: "normal" users won't even have anything to use it for
<jean> windows rules
<Jucato> wgw: they can always use "Switch User" for multiple logins
<ForgeAus> yeah kubuntu doesn't seem to NEED Xnest but I still think its kewl :
<wgw> Switch User takes for ever
<Jucato> wgw: if Switch User takes forever, how much more a nested X?
<Jucato> all depends on your hardware
<benklop> Jucato: i have multiverse everywhere i have universe in my sources ... i still cannot seem to apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> benklop: I think you enabled the wrong multiverse
<jean> alguien habla espanol?
<wgw> and dang it if Xnest isn't on the DVD
<Jucato> benklop: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<wgw> arghh
<Jucato> !pastebin | benklop
<ubotu> benklop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> !es | jean
<ubotu> jean: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jean> ?????
<Jucato> wgw: are you sure?
<intelikey> phiqtion "<phiqtion> how can in completely remove kubuntu-desktop?  <phiqtion> intelikey: how can i remove it with the deps <<<< <intelikey> phiqtion  sudo apt-get remove --purge gamin
<wgw> yes
<Jucato> wgw: it should be there. it's in main
<jean> solo queria saber si alguien sabia espanol, das ist alles
<Jucato> !info xnest
<ubotu> xnest: Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 (edgy), package size 1295 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<ForgeAus> yup Xnest didn't work
<ForgeAus> said fatal server error
<wgw> LXF must have removed it from the DVD to cram in the other stuff they like to distribute
<ForgeAus> that server is already active for display 0
<benklop> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2393/
<wgw> its a dual layer DVD, and one side of it was devoted to Fedora,
<wgw> so you can guess what happened to Ubuntu
<intelikey> phiqtion i'm not sure that will get them all.  i can look for another dependancy that might help clean the system even more.
<wgw> alas
* Jucato knows nothing of those DVD's so can't comment
<wgw> I personally don't get the hype around Fedora, I've used RHEL 4 and it was rather pathetic
<phiqtion> intelikey: how can i reinstall kde correctly?
<wgw> and I'm not sure what Fedora could possibly have that would be at all redeeming
<Jucato> benklop: did you sudo apt-get update before looking for libxine-extracodecs?
<Jucato> benklop: you also have lots of duplicated repositories...
<benklop> Jucato: yes i did
<wgw> bbl
<thisguy> hi all
<Jucato> wow.. so much repositories...you need all of that?
<thisguy> got a strange problem, maybe someone can help
<benklop> Jucato: thats because i used the auto sources build thing on ubuntu.org to make sure i didnt miss something... i was going to clean it up later
<thisguy> the first time I logged in to kubuntu everything went fine, but since then, whenever I try and log in, the screen changes and acts as if it is about to log in, but goes back to the login screen
<Jucato> benklop: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs ?
<matthew1429> register help
<matthew1429> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<matthew1429> that url is not helpful
<matthew1429> lol
<matthew1429> sigh
<Jucato> benklop: I'm also thinking that the duplicate repositories might be causing a problem
<benklop> Jucato: yes
<benklop> Jucato: apt-get mentions it will ignore the duplicates
<Jucato> matthew1429:  /msg nickserv register <password>
<ForgeAus> cyas later
<Jucato> benklop: hm... what's the exact error message when you try to install libxine-extracodecs?
<benklop> but also i get the error "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" earlier on in response to us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2
<benklop> when i'm trying to update apt-get
<benklop> er apt-get update
<Jucato> benklop: oh lol I didn't see you're using US server
<Jucato> try to change from us. to something else, like gb. or uk. or just plain archive.ubuntu.com
<benklop> is that thew issue?
<Jucato> might be...
<benklop> ok, will try
<mena> hi all is there anti-viruswich can catch apps mobile virus
<mena> which*
<mena> ?
<K-Ryan> !gzip
<ubotu> gzip: The GNU compression utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.3.5-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 228 kB
<K-Ryan> gah
<prak> has anyone encounterred the problem similar to http://pastebin.ca/323292 of not being able to install adobe flash 9 plugin for firefox?
<prak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<benklop> Jucato: why would a US server be an issue?
<Jucato> benklop: dunno really.... but I've encountered a lot of people having that kind of problem (not finding packages even with the proper repositories) which were only resolved after switching servers
<mena> Freinds What if i conect my Memory card to the computer and its contain a virus which is runnig on smart phons is there an anti-virus for linux can catch them
<benklop> hum.... legal perhaps?
<Jucato> hardly
<Jucato> the official ubuntu repos does not contain legally questionable software
<Jucato> that's why w32codecs is not included
<mena> No idea
<Jucato> mena: not really sure. afaik, mobile phone viruses are quite different from your regular PC virus
<mena> i know but on Xp anti-viruses Like Kasper Can Catch them
<mena> Sp ypu thiink There is no Solution FOr that on the pc
<mena> So You*
<Jucato> mena: check out the websites of AVG or ClamAV, they might have info
<mena> okay i will see
<mena> thanks For Your Help
<kkosmo> somone can help me why when i kill beryl all the linux stuck and i cant keep working?
<benklop> Jucato: well, that seemed to do it...
<K-Ryan> !daimonin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daimonin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> kkosmo: ask the guys in #ubuntu-xgl
<benklop> Jucato: i also modified a web blocker i have upstream to not block anything with "ubuntu" in the url
<prak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<CaseyOmah> I have a computer running Edgy prerelease (2 days before release) should I install Edgy full or Feisty?
<K-Ryan> can anyone help me install daimonin? (www.daimonin.net)
<CaseyOmah> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jarn> Is it possible to have xorg and xfree86 installed at the same time?
<sfPavel> where can i find a free book on unsing kubuntu?
<matthew1429> hey guys
<matthew1429> :)
<matthew1429> anyone know how to install sox audio?
<matthew1429> wait
<matthew1429> lemme google first
<matthew1429> for good measure
<Jucato> matthew1429: sudo apt-get install sox
<matthew1429> sudo apt-get install sox # sudo apt-ge
<matthew1429> woo hoo
<matthew1429> thanks jucato
<matthew1429> I even found that one with google
<matthew1429> hehe
<matthew1429> okay
<Jucato> you could also use Adept if you wanted :)
<matthew1429> you have to run sudo from sheell dont you
<matthew1429> alt f2 doesnt like it
<Jucato> matthew1429: er.... you do know how to install software on Kubuntu, right?
<matthew1429> again
<matthew1429> my first day
<matthew1429> I think I'll try adept
<Jucato> aaah
<matthew1429> sudo said it would be moved
<matthew1429> sudo said package sox not available
<Jucato> matthew1429: you type the sudo apt-get command in Konsole. in Adept, you have a GUI for doing that
<Jucato> matthew1429: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<matthew1429> im on edgy
<matthew1429> im in adept now
<matthew1429> and sox returned no results
<matthew1429> brb
<matthew1429> lemme look around
<Jucato> hm...
<Eruantalon> it is in universe
<Jucato> matthew1429: can you check if your universe repository is enabled?
<Jucato> !universe | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> (it should be enabled by default... which is what puzzles me)
<gecko> hey all
<blindside_> how to install RPMs?
<blindside_> is there a way?
<Eruantalon> Jucato: Why should it be enabled by default?
<Eruantalon> blindside, Yes but why?
<blindside_> i need to
<Jucato> Eruantalon: in Edgy, it is
<blindside_> is it hard
<Jucato> it's not recommended
<blindside_> o ok
<blindside_> screw it
<Eruantalon> blindside_: What progrma do you need?
<mena> Hey Is Avg More Better Than CalmAv
<mena> AVG*
<Eruantalon> mena: I would say that they are different
<matthew1429> okay
<Eruantalon> But I don't use any antivirus
<matthew1429> yeah, universe
<[Amigo] > Hi people! Any body know QT video editor (as Kino on GTK) ????
<matthew1429> doesn't come enabled by default
<matthew1429> in kubuntu
<matthew1429> according to that link you gave me
<matthew1429> i had to enable it
<matthew1429> okay
<matthew1429> using adept
<Eruantalon> There you go
<mena> Eruantalon, Okay
<Jucato> that page is a bit outdated...
<Eruantalon> Jucato: the wiki is outdated?
<Eruantalon> that sounds like an oxymoron
<Jucato> that page may be
<Eruantalon> [Amigo] : http://www.linuxeq.com/
<Jucato> because afaik and iirc, universe is already enabled by default in Edgy
<Eruantalon> search for kino and the others will popup.
<ubuntu> hello
<Eruantalon> Though it doesn't seem that kdenlive is in repos...
<Eruantalon> ubuntu: hello
<ubuntu> I am Italian
<[Amigo] > Eruantalon: tnx, I found Kdenlive on QT, tnx!!!
<ubuntu> i have a big proble with my lap top
<matthew1429> i just broke my adept cherry
<matthew1429> yayyy
<Jucato> cherry?
<Jucato> matthew1429: how exactly did you break it?
<Eruantalon> ubuntu. Ok state your problem.
<ubuntu> my hard disk not function, it-s deads
<matthew1429> by actually successfully using the program to install sox
<matthew1429> now I just have to take those dirs
<matthew1429> Rense gave me
<CaseyOmah> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chuen> Hi. After booting up this morning my display has changed (icons larger etc.). I did not alter any systems seetings (display / monitor) before I closed down yesterday. What's the best thing to do?
<ubuntu> soo i have buy another hard disk, but it has a n usb interface
<ubuntu> i have intalled many version of linux in my new usb hard disk
<ubuntu> but......bios can t boot it
<Eruantalon> ubuntu, well i have never had a usb harddrive so i don't know what to tell you
<ubuntu> ok tank you...
<Eruantalon> ubuntu. Does the bios not see it at all? Or what happens?
<Eruantalon> ubuntu: Maybe you should have a look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<yuriy> chuen: can you go into system settings and change it back?
<matthew1429> ITS ALIVE
<matthew1429> 5 hours later
<matthew1429> I"M ALIVE
<matthew1429> I can use linux now!
<matthew1429> now it's time to pour over the newbie files
<matthew1429> and get acclimated
<matthew1429> just had to get my sound fixed
<matthew1429> so I could "play"
<matthew1429> hehe
<matthew1429> THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH
<gecko> wow... calm urself lol
<chuen> yuriy: I could if I knew what the default was (I haven't had to cnfigure it since install)
<matthew1429> you dont know how long I've been dealing with this gecko
<matthew1429> :)
<gecko> lol...
<Jucato> matthew1429: we're glad for you... but take it easy on the Enter key :)
<matthew1429> its my first day
<chuen> Mybe this: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" would help
<yuriy> chuen: well, what monitor do you have?
<matthew1429> hehe
<matthew1429> sorry
<matthew1429> I can type quickly as you can see
<Eruantalon> matthew1429: Good for you
<chuen> yuriy: AOC (don't know which model off hand)
<matthew1429> im just happy, thank you VERY much jucato
<yuriy> chuen: first check if you can change it in the settings without reconfiguring xorg
<Jucato> matthew1429: don't forget to thank Renze too
<yuriy> chuen: crt or lcd?
<matthew1429> im going to
<Jucato> !xconfig | chuen
<chuen> yuriy: crt
<ubotu> chuen: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<yuriy> chuen: what size?
<chuen> yuriy: 17"
<yuriy> chuen: so it was probably 1024x768 by default, see if you can set it to that in displayconfig
* Jucato is beginning to think AOC monitors are poorly detected
<yuriy> Jucato: seen it before?
<Eruantalon> chuen: Is it AOC 7glr?
* yuriy never heard of AOC
<chuen> yuri: I did. he highest it will allow is 800 x 600
<Eruantalon> Jucato: They are. Mine is never detected
<Jucato> using AOC 4Vn 14"... never detected the max size of 1024x768
<yuriy> chuen: oh. then you'll need to reconfigure ^
<Jucato> Eruantalon: thank you for confirming... the next monitor I get won't be an AOC...
<Jucato> I'll make sure of that
<yuriy> is it some european brand or something?
<chuen> yuriy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<flipjarg> hi all..
<Eruantalon> The weird things is that it gets the modelname right but not the resolution and refreshrates...
<chuen> yuriy: Yes, I think it is (eastern euro)
<Eruantalon> AOC is asian i think
<flipjarg> i'm looking for a new laptop, anyone have any suggestions for cheap online stores?
<yuriy> chuen: you could try -phigh so you don't have to go through all the options
<chuen> Eruantalon: OK
<Jucato> Eruantalon: yeah. the names are correct, but anything else isn't...
<chuen> yuriy: OK. Thanks
<Eruantalon>  Yuk Sung
<Eruantalon> Managing Director
<yuriy> chuen: and then reboot or log out and hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<chuen> yuriy: Cool.
<flipjarg> Anyone have any suggestions for cheap online computer stores? i'm in search of a new laptop.
<yuriy> btw my laptop screen isn't detected right either.. been meaning to file a bug on that..
<yuriy> Jucato: you know what package that would be against?
<Eruantalon> flipjarg: Well no, nut have a look at this page before buying anything: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<flipjarg> yuriy: what is wrong with it?
<Jucato> yuriy: hm.. not really...
<yuriy> flipjarg: it doesn't detect the 1400x1050 resolution
<flipjarg> Eruantalon: thanks i was wondering where i could find a page like that.
<flipjarg> yuriy: what version are you using?
<flipjarg> of kubuntu
<Eruantalon> flipjarg: The ubuntu wiki knows everythinh
<flipjarg> lol
<Eruantalon> flipjarg:  No! It really does!
<yuriy> flipjarg: Feisty :) don't worry, i have it working fine, but i wanted to report that it doesn't work by default
<flipjarg> Eruantalon: i believe you. i think it knows what i'm thinking.
<Eruantalon> yuriy: Did it use to work.
<flipjarg> yuriy: alright, glad you got it going.
<yuriy> Eruantalon: no, it didn't. got this laptop in september and installed edgy and had to dpkg-reconfigure and choose the resolution
<yuriy> and same thing with feisty
<Eruantalon> It seems to me that monitors and videoadapters really are the main hardware problem with linux and ubuntu
<flipjarg> i just started using Edgy Eft, it's great! most things i had to mess with before, with older versions of Kubuntu, work right away
<Eruantalon> I have never had it work properly on any computer outthebox
<yuriy> flipjarg: great
<jago> how do i add a local folder to my repostories???
<Eruantalon> chuen: How did it work?
<flipjarg> i have yet to get my 5 button mouse to work with all buttons
<chuen> Eruantalon: No :(
<chuen> Eruantalon: Should I try the other commad?
<Eruantalon> Try looking at the back of your monitor. What is your monitor called?
<flipjarg> i am out of here, thanks for the link Eruantalon. It'll help a lot.
<Eruantalon> np
<jago> how do i add a local folder to my repostories???
<mefisto> wth
<haelen> Eruantalon: Sorry got disconnected (was chuen - can't kill nickname)
<mefisto> somebody online ~___~
<haelen> Eruantalon: I found out the model mof the monitor  -  7 vlr
<mefisto> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<mefisto> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mefisto> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<Jucato> mefisto: yes?
<mefisto> oh, hello there
<mefisto> I was just passing by...
<Balsamic_Chicken> lol
<mefisto> chickenman?
<mefisto> manchicken, lol?
<Jucato> heh
<Balsamic_Chicken> lol what is wrong with him
<mefisto> he just helped me two days ago, he's a nice guy =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> he was here earlier
<haelen> Eruantalon: ?
<praetor> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<gecko> what does the error " E: Not Locked. "   in Synaptics mean?
<mefisto> somebody here knows if there's a .deb for gimpshop?
<Jucato> mefisto: hm... tried Google?
<mefisto> I think i did...
<Balsamic_Chicken> google can't give him attention
<mefisto> there're only rpm files
<praetor> i've added the backports repo and apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, gone into konqueror and settings->config->plugins->scan for new plugins, and konqueror doesnt detect flash9
<Jucato> ah... too bad...
<praetor> also, firefox isnt detecting it either
<mefisto> gotta go guys...
<mefisto> have a good night
<Balsamic_Chicken> what does: "patch <~/filepath/filename" mean? espeically the < sign
<mefisto> ~_____~
<CaseyOmah> praetor: Download the package (per the manual install instructions) and copy the .so file into the path listed.
<CaseyOmah> praetor: Correction /usr/lib/firefox/plugins is where you copy it to.
<CaseyOmah> praetor: Then do the plugin refresh.
<praetor> libflashplayer.so is already in that folder
<CaseyOmah> praetor: I know but it seems to be a bad version from what I've seen, I also copied flashplayer.xpt to that directory and it works like a champ.
<hyper_ch> CaseyOmah: what's the difference between hibernation and suspend?
<hyper_ch> was someone successfull at getting vmware server to run in herd2?
<CaseyOmah> hyper_ch: In suspend the computer is still on, but in standby mode, where hibernation saves the ram to disk and turn OFF the conputer.
<CaseyOmah> praetor: Got it working?
<mena> HI Freinds i installed Avg debian and I cant see It In The Menu How To Run It And If I Cant How Can I Remove Package.Deb Through the Terminal
<praetor> i downloaded the .tar.gz and did sudo ./flashplayer-install
<hyper_ch> CaseyOmah: and what makes hibernation better than turning it off?
<praetor> its asking me for a valid path so i type /usr/lib/mozilla
<praetor> and it keeps asking me for the path again :S
<CaseyOmah> praetor: I never got their script to work, let me pm.
<praetor> ok i just copied the .so file from the archive to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and konqueror successfully detected it
<CaseyOmah> hyper_ch: You don't have to close all your work the OS remembers not only what is open but what they are doing.
<CaseyOmah> praetor: So I didn't need the flashplayer.xpt?
<praetor> guess not
<praetor> heh
<CaseyOmah> praetor: Thanks, good thing we can help eachother. :)
<hyper_ch> CaseyOmah: hmm, I normally save the session when I power off...
<praetor> CaseyOmah: no worries, cheers
<Cuddles_in_KY> evening all.
<mena> How To unistall A package.ban
<mena> How To unistall A package.deb*
<Balsamic_Chicken> what does: "patch <~/filepath/filename" mean? espeically the < sign
<CaseyOmah> hyper_ch: hibernation is like save session, except that the programs don't know they were ever closed. Say you have a "limited uses" shareware program, if you save session and shut down/turn off the PC your uses count decreases, if you hibernate it doesn't.
<gary_> hello evry 1
<hyper_ch> CaseyOmah: I see...
<hyper_ch> CaseyOmah: thx :)
<CaseyOmah> hyper_ch: No problem.
<gary_> if i want to watch a dvd do i need to buy dvd decoder
<CaseyOmah> !css ->gary_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about css - - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaseyOmah> !dvd ->gary_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd - - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaseyOmah> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<CaseyOmah> gary_ that's information on playing DVDs in linux.
<Balsamic_Chicken> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Balsamic_Chicken> a
<gary_> tnx  about libdvdcss
<gary_> i do use ubuntu
<gary_> i can use apt get
<CaseyOmah> I would recommend you try the script (install-css.sh) first.
<CaseyOmah> gary_: I would recommend you try the script (install-css.sh) first.
<gary_> thats a good idea
<gary_> thank you casey
<gary_> is evry one here on a linux distro?
<ubuntu_> hello
<tanlaan> hello ubuntu
<ubuntu_> hows it goin
<tanlaan> ubuntu_: you might want to use /nick to change your name :D
<ubuntu_> kk
<gary_> it actually worked to play the dvd
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<tanlaan> anyone know how i could get wireless assistant *wlassistant* to start on startup?
<tanlaan> kcron doesnt have a "startup" button
<ubuntu_> ok did it work ?
<ubuntu_> shit
<tanlaan> lol
<ubuntu_> lol
<tanlaan> type "/nick name"
<ubuntu_> just gettin used to kubuntu
<tanlaan> haha its all good
<Xera> lol
<tanlaan> so yea, anyone know of a way to run something on startup from kcron?
<tanlaan> or will i have to go and get cron
<Xera> name: replace "name" with a name you want
<its_yahells_faul> k
<its_yahells_faul> is there a limit to how many characters u can use
<Xera> yes
<its_yahells_faul> ok ty
<cap|com> tanlaan: if you want to make a command or applicatiuon run every time you start kde, you can place a link to the application into your ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<cap|com> you don't need a cron
<tanlaan> oo okk
<tanlaan> thank you cap|com
<tanlaan> :D
<cap|com> you're welcome
<tanlaan> how do you create a link to an application in command line
<tanlaan> would i do "ln /usr/bin/wlassistant wlassitant"?
<N6REJ> can anyone help me with getting a java script to start at boot time?
<cap|com> tanlaan: try ln -s /usr/bin/wlanassistant .
<cap|com> when you are in your autostart folsder
<N6REJ> cap|com: is that for me?
<cap|com> no, tanlaan
<N6REJ> k
<gecko> hey all
<N6REJ> hello gecko
<N6REJ> Geico give ya the night off :P
<gecko> haha
<gecko> i get that alot tho thats not where the name originated from
<N6REJ> I bet
<N6REJ> nobody knows how to autostart a java app?
<gecko> autostart?
<gecko> like at bootup?
<tanlaan> cap|com: my way worked :D
<N6REJ> gecko: yeah, I've got a script that you have to run to start this java app ( ofbiz ) and I need it to start at boot time because it doesn't return con to you.  like in mysql_safe you can put & at the end and it will give you back con?  Well this doesn.t
<N6REJ> yeah
<N6REJ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2395/
<michaelpo> hi.. why are they 4 workspaces? how does one use them effectively and efficiently?
<N6REJ> michaelpo: lets say you do accounting alot ... you would put that on say desktop 4 and just leave it there.  Whenever you start your daily session it will always be there, yet not be in the way when for example your surfing etc...
<gecko> N6RE: I just saw something on this yesterday...let me see if i can find it... because it was on creating and removing start up programs.. i  woould assume it works with java apps as well
<N6REJ> michaelpo: think of it as 4 computers with 4 monitors ( one each ) that you can flip to instantly.
<N6REJ> gecko: my fear is I don't see a path in the script, so it won't find the app.
<N6REJ> gecko: and the only java I know is the one I drink
<jerry> hi
<N6REJ> hello
<gecko> haha
<jerry> you are a ham radilo operator
<N6REJ> yes'r
<N6REJ> since 1989
<gecko> N6RE: i never thought about the "path in the script"  im wondering about that now...
<jerry> I am a ham radio operator
<N6REJ> qrz?
<jerry> lol
<gecko> i mean in terminal its jus "program name" so im not sure.
<gecko> unless you have to place that applet in a certain location
<michaelpo> why not just open all the softwares in just one workspace...?
<N6REJ> gecko: I'm wondering if I have to "cd" first?
<jerry> yes qrz
<N6REJ> gecko: the app lives in /var/www/opentaps and thats where the script lives.
<N6REJ> I'm in Iowa now Jerry
<jerry> I am studying for general
<jerry> we6jbo
<N6REJ> jerry: I should, I'm a OLD Tech.   could easily go extra class if I'd just study for it.
<jerry> I am in san diego
<N6REJ> I lived in chula Vista for a long time and Ramona too.
<jerry> I will become general soon or someday
<N6REJ> 146.531 :D
<jerry> Ah!
<N6REJ> correction, 145.310
<N6REJ> trying to think of andy's call sign right now.
<gecko> so ur from cali? lol
<N6REJ> Originally, live in Iowa now
<gecko> um N6RE: im not too familiar with java..so thats the problem
<gecko> oh... im in Indiana, but have family in Iowa
<N6REJ> gecko, don't feel bad, I'm not either.
<jerry> ok yes I'm in San Diego too
<N6REJ> jerry, whats up with SNOW in malibu?  The nearest place I can think of that they got the snow plows from is Fort Tejon!
<jerry> Yes, I took a class in Java
<michaelpo> hmm... ok.. ive use linux for about 3 days... have not started using the different workspaces feature yet... will try to use it... still in winxp mindset...
<Op> Hi
<N6REJ> jerry: look at this ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2395/ how do I make that autostart at boot time?
<gecko> ill be back... im going to try something but gotta log out
<N6REJ> michaelpo: welcome.. it will take a while to get used to it.
<N6REJ> gecko: k
<Op> How install Skype?
<N6REJ> Op: sudo apt-get install skype
<N6REJ> :D
<Op> )
<Op> :)
<jerry> I use textpad I think it does all that for me
<N6REJ> jerry: huh?  its a startup script for opentaps that unfortunately when you start it from console doesn't give you console back!
<Op> I'm from Latvia
<N6REJ> Op: nice stamps in latvia
<jerry> Maybe make a frame or something I don't know
<Tim_4117> Hello, uh can anyone help me? I'm kinda a noob with Linux, Lol.
<N6REJ> jerry: frame? in console?
<N6REJ> Tim_4117: I can try
<tanlaan> Tim_4117: hello, what do you need help with
<jerry> Oh look at the time I gotta go ok bye. Nice meeting you N6REJ
<Tim_4117> Help using Linux..., Lol
<tanlaan> Tim_4117:
<tanlaan> oops
<N6REJ> lol
<tanlaan> Tim_4117: what specifically
<Tim_4117> Installing stuff and things
<N6REJ> Tim_4117: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu
<notech> Tim_4117: should look at the rl's in the channel topic
<notech> url's
<Tim_4117> Kubuntu
<N6REJ> Tim_4117: in Kubuntu there is a program called "Adept".  it "auto installs" everything for you.  You find it in the 2nd "system" folder from the bottom, I forget what its called right now
<Tim_4117> So that installs things like Firefox?
<N6REJ> Tim_4117: yep, just open it up and then check "options" and make sure your repositories are open ( right click to change it to active  ) and then in the box type "firefox"
<Tim_4117> So I just select it in the list Right-click install?
<N6REJ> yep
<N6REJ> then "apply"
<Tim_4117> Then apply changes
<N6REJ> hard huh?
<N6REJ> ;)
<Tim_4117> So I have to download the items and go into this everytime?
<N6REJ> Tim_4117: no, this is the "installer"
<N6REJ> Tim_4117: it will automatically download and install for your :D
<blindside> which codeblocks snapshot is the bes
<blindside> do you guys reckon?
<Tim_4117> But what if it's not on the list?
<blindside> anyone tried most of em?
<N6REJ> Tim_4117: then you may need to add the repositorie
<_easy_> hi, whats going on?
<N6REJ> !repos | Tim_4117
<ubotu> Tim_4117: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tim_4117> And would you happen to know why I keep getting this Automatic Proxy thing in the corner?
<N6REJ> no sorry
<dawn> hello
<dawn> does ubunto distro's in general recognize FAT32?
<dawn> instead of NTFS
<N6REJ> dawn: yes, both
<dawn> so FAT/FAT32 are writable
<dawn> NTFS is still experimental?
<dawn> N^, you a ham?
<dawn> 6
<N6REJ> yes
<dawn> where is 6 land?
<Tim_4117> Thanks that helps out alot! N6RE :D
<N6REJ> dawn yeah somewhat, some say it works fine and others say no
<N6REJ> california, but I'm in iowa now
<N6REJ> Tim_4117: yw
<dawn> oh ok
<dawn> I read that the FCC is dropping the morse code requirements
<dawn> for general lic.?
<dawn> back in 93 I use to talk from 26-30mhz
<N6REJ> dawn, dropped years ago.
<Balsamic_Chicken> lol.
<dawn> there was some FM repeater at 29mhz up in RI, I believe used to be able to hit that with skip
<mena> Friends I have A packedge and i install then i want to remove it its a .deb and its installed to root folder .....i dowenload it then install not form adapter
<dawn> maybe it was 28.9 something
<dawn> anyways thx for the help.. November Six
<N6REJ> yw dawn
<esc_ape> does anyone know where the ktorrent icon is stored?
<Tim_4117> Um N6RE how do you change the icon of something if you want it on the desktop?
<detlev> hallo
<N6REJ> right click on the start button... left click on "menu edit" go the app, rigth click, then left on properites and the click the picture.
<mineur> hi
<ForgeAus> whats faster wget or downloading via konqueror?
<mineur> brb restarting X
<blindside> ForgeAus, neither
<blindside> use a download manager that supports multiple streams
<blindside> multiget is ok so far
<ForgeAus> they're the same?
<N6REJ> ForgeAus: IMHO wget, plus it will continue to retry should something go wrong
<ForgeAus> N6RE thanx
<ForgeAus> if it times out again I'll try it with wget
<ForgeAus> blindside like Kget?
<blindside> i havent tried kget
<blindside> doka and multiget are good i hear
<ForgeAus> its slightly over 100 MB ... it dies on me :(
<esc_ape> does anyone know where the ktorrent icon is located?
<N6REJ> ForgeAus: wget -r -c -nd will do it.
<ForgeAus> in the menu um under internet
<ForgeAus> third from the bottom or so on a base edgy install
<distro-tester> hello
<distro-tester> bbl
<esc_ape> ForgeAus: I mean the actually .png icon
<luca_b> esc_ape: One sec, I'll put up the locations on pastebi
<luca_b> n
<esc_ape> thanks
<luca_b> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2396/
<distro-tester> ciao luca
<distro-tester> sei italiano?
<N6REJ> distro-tester: !it
<luca_b> distro-tester: Yes, but English is required for this channel
<distro-tester> ok
<blekos> hello, i was wondering if i can have 2 taskbars as in gnome, one for application and the other only for the windows that are opened
<distro-tester> rome here where u from luca?
<N6REJ> distro-tester: if I wanted to send something to the pope how would I do that?
<luca_b> distro-tester: Milano, but again, for OT conversation we can go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<distro-tester> go vatican and wait he he speaks
<distro-tester> he+
<N6REJ> distro-tester: lol
<distro-tester> *
<N6REJ> luca, meet me ot
<distro-tester> damn fedora 6 dosen't want to know to run whit my nvidia 7900GS
<esc_ape> luca_b : thanks. for some reason my locate db isnt working
<distro-tester> ok luca
<luca_b> esc_ape: sudo locate -u
<distro-tester> can i pvt u paesa'?
<luca_b> esc_ape: It will update your database
<luca_b> distro-tester: yes if you are OK with a person going randomly afk
<esc_ape> sudo locate -u says unrecognized option
<esc_ape> I can figure it out though
<luca_b> esc_ape: sudo updatedb ?
<esc_ape> ok I think that works...it's indexing everything
<esc_ape> thanks again
<luca_b> esc_ape: it's usually nice to have a cron job for that thing, comes in handy when you want to search for something
<esc_ape> good idea
<Xera> wtf
<Xera> k3b and nero won't start ;/
<luca_b> Xera: try to run them from a terminal
<luca_b> and see the output
<Xera> no output
<luca_b> Xera: are you sure? From a terminal like konsole?
<Xera> yes i'm sure ;p
<Xera> also my dvdr won't mount
<Xera> _._
<luca_b> Xera: would be time to check dmesg to see if the kernel is complaining about something
<Xerroz> question, how do i go about getting kdevelop packages?
<Xera> http://xera.no-ip.org/dmesg.txt
<luca_b> Xera: one sec
<Xera> k
<Xera> there's no sensative data in this is there?
<luca_b> Xera: nope
<Xera> k
<luca_b> Xera:  make nother... "strace k3b"
<Xera> it sticks at
<Xera> --- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---
<Xera> read(3,
<luca_b> odd!
<Xera> read(3, 0x82464e0, 8)                   = ? ERESTARTSYS (To be restarted)
<Xera> mean anything to you?
<luca_b> Xera: may be worth trying logging in and out of X
<mhb> Hi all, is it possible to configure KMail so that it automatically fetches GPG keys from a keyserver when they are needed?
<luca_b> Xera: it's quite odd
<Xera> i already did that
<Xera> twice.
<Xera> it started after i wrote like 1.4gb to a dvd-rw
<Xera> i can't read from the drive
<Xera> :(
<luca_b> Xera: the dmesg says something about the drive actually
<Xera> ye i saw
<Xera> what does it mean?
<luca_b> [17233310.884000]  hda: drive not ready for command
<Xera> uh
<Xera> it's not hda
<luca_b> Xera: did you enable DMA?
<Xera> it's scsi
<Xera> dma? dunno
<blekos> hello, i was wondering if i can have 2 taskbars as in gnome, one for application and the other only for the windows that are opened
<luca_b> Xera: also I see
<luca_b> Xera: [17227442.968000]  NTFS-fs error (device sda2): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to character set cp437.  You might want to try to use the mount option nls=utf8.
<luca_b> Xera: but that's an HD, right?
<Xera> yes
<luca_b> Xera: try a reboot, perhaps the bus got hosed by something
<luca_b> Xera: and a device reset may help
<Xera> device reset?
<blekos> why gdeklets are ligther than superkaramba?
<xenophile7x7> does anyone know how to get vid/voice working over kopete?
<luca_b> Xera: when you power up and reboot, the BIOS performs a reset on the devices
<Xera> ah
<Xera> ok
<Xera> i'll try that, brb
<tehpwn> Any acite people atm?
<luca_b> xenophile7x7: you just hve to have a webcam properly set up, but that can be a hard part
<tehpwn> active*
<xenophile7x7> i cant send or view a cam, or send/hear a mike
<xenophile7x7> *mic
<tehpwn> Is setting up Google Earth easy in kubuntu?
<xenophile7x7> wasnt sure if there was a driver or plugin needed for kopete
<Xerroz> xenophile7x7: what cam do you have?
<xenophile7x7> logitech quickcam
<tehpwn> Fine, nobody reply to me and I'll be lonely :'( lol
<cap|com> tehpwn: it's as easy as this: http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=44713&topic=1135 :)
<Xerroz> xenophile7x7: you need a special patch for kopete to get that cam working
<xenophile7x7> lol, sorry pwn, i havent tried GE yet. just on linux
<Xerroz> its not in the program yet
<tehpwn> Thank You :-D
<Xerroz> you also need the linux-uvc driver
<xenophile7x7> any idea where to get it?
<Tim_4117> Do firefox and other programs have to go in a directory like on Windows?
<Xerroz> xenophile7x7: youll have to get the svn of kopete, get the patch and patch it, as well as get the svn from linux-uvc
<tehpwn> Tim_4117: I believe if you just use apt-get, it will do it all for you no worries
<luca_b> Tim_4117: usually the "packages" take care of that, so you don't have to worry
<N6REJ> Tim_4117: its automatic
<Tim_4117> Ok thanks for that :D
<tehpwn> I'm actually installing firefox as I type
<Tim_4117> ?
<xenophile7x7> whats an svn?
<tehpwn> Whoo, and it's done already.
<Xerroz> svn = subversion
<xenophile7x7> oh ok.
<Xerroz> its used to access usually developmental code
<xenophile7x7> great, thanks alot for all your help guys ^^
<Xera> hmm
<luca_b> xenophile7x7: bear in mind that developmental code may be in a state of flux and not even compile at times
<tehpwn> Who is good with wireless problems?
<Xera> luca_b: works now :D
<tehpwn> Any takers?
<luca_b> Xera: something went wrong when writing I assume, then the bus got hosed (heppened to me also) and a reset fixed it
<luca_b> tehpwn: depends, I may
<xenophile7x7> i will, thanks luca
<luca_b> tehpwn: depends on what the problem is
<xenophile7x7> i figure ill just have to play with it until i get it figured out, same as i have everythign else onhere so far lol
<xenophile7x7> should have changed over from windows a looong time ago
<Xera> no more nerolinux for me then..
<tehpwn> luca_b: Well I have the driver sitting on my desktop, so I'm going to try myself and when I screw it up I'll return to ask you :-p
<Xera> piece of s**t XD
<tehpwn> But I have to turn off my PC to install the hardware real quick.. will return
<luca_b> Xera: k3b always the best for me
<Xera> sudo dpkg --purge nerolinux
<Xera> die
<Xerroz> lol
<Xera> hmm
<Xera> konversation is bugged
<Xera> [10:15]  [Invite]  |Smth| invited you to channel
<Xera> doesn't say the channel ^^
* Xerroz wishes [k] ubuntu was more developer friendly :(
<tehpwn> Mmm, back.
<Xerroz> and konversation needs a serious interface make over
<tehpwn> Wha? I see no problems...
<tehpwn> Explain your opinion please.
<Xera> my dvdr says it does "CD TEXT" anyone know what that is? o.o
<Xerroz> it is unintuitive
<tehpwn> Xera: like if you making an MP3 cd, it will also write the song md3 tag info
<tehpwn> (I think...)
<luca_b> Xera: CD-TEXT is a standard
<Xera> ooh
<Xera> ok
<Xerroz> echo luca_b
<luca_b> Xera: But I long forgot what it actualy meant
<Xera> k
<tehpwn> Does my guess sound partially correct?
<Xera> no idea
<luca_b> Xera: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD-TEXT
<luca_b> Basically it's like ID3 tags but for "normal" Audio CDs
<Xera> ah
<Xera> ok
<tehpwn> Lol, that's what I meant, ID3, not MD3.. Lol
<Xera> XD
<luxifer> lu
<luca_b> tehpwn: already installed the wireless card?
<tehpwn> no, havent started yet :-p
<tehpwn> stupid myspace forums... lol
<luca_b> tehpwn: wel, what's name and brand? At least I can tell if it may work well with Linux
<tehpwn> but I have the inf file on my desktop so if I remember correctley I have to download ndiswrapper... but in order to do that I need a new respitores (sp?) list... which I forget where it's at
<tehpwn> I have had it working before. But I don't recall exactually how I did it. It's the linksys wmp54gs w/ speedbooster
<luca_b> tehpwn: ndiswrapper should come in by default in *buntu
<luca_b> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<luca_b> Oops, I meant, it's part of the kernel
<luca_b> Ubuntu kernel at least
<tehpwn> yeah it's not installed here
<luca_b> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<luca_b> Here you go
<luca_b> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<tehpwn> Sweet.
<furryballs> What's a good guide to setting up totem to work?
<tehpwn> Anybody know where the respitorie list is so I can just use apt-get ?
<ForgeAus> I got so much gnome stuff (although I been trying to avoid it) in my Kubuntu I might as well get ubuntu-desktop anyway!
<ForgeAus> (most of the metapackage is already installed!
<snowrichard> hi -- I have a video.avi file I created in windows, copied to my Kubuntu Edgy, but its not compressed, its raw rgb.  What linux program could I use to compress and still be able to watch with totem or gxine?
<ForgeAus> how to get xnest working in kubuntu?
<snowrichard> because its 1:16 of video and is 416 megabytes :)
<snowrichard> or make a DVD ?
<Xera> hmm
<Xera> in k3b i see: ISO9660 FileSystem, what does that mean?
<ForgeAus> iso
<Xera> um
<Xera> lol
<ForgeAus> its the general CD filesystem
<Xera> oh, ok
<ForgeAus> like .iso files
<Xera> so windows should have no problem reading it?
<ForgeAus> yeah I know the numbers confused me too :)
<ForgeAus> prolly not
<Xera> k
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure really but I guess so
<ForgeAus> .iso's from windows work fine in linux so I guess they should work vice versa
<Xera> well i'm not burning a iso
<Xera> ;s
<Xerroz> ISO9660 is a standard
<Xera> ah
<Xerroz> its how whatever device you stick your cd/dvd into knows where and what files are on those discs
<Xera> ok
<tehpwn> So we all in bed now or what?
<Xera> uh
<Xera> it's 11am here ;)
<tehpwn> 3am here
<Xera> lol
<cap|com> here it's 12.. so lunchtime
<tehpwn> Eh, I'm hungry.
* tehpwn begs for some cheese-poofs
<cap|com> tehpwn: only 3 hours to dinner ;)
<tehpwn> Hehe, I said AM
<cap|com> ok, breakfast ;)
<Xera> you have dinner at 6pm?
<Xera> damn.
<Xera> xD
<cap|com> yes i have
<cap|com> germany ;)
<tehpwn> Hehe
<blekos> can u pls tell me how to add the child panel extension?
<tehpwn> I would if I knew what that was...
<Jucato> blekos: right-click on the panel -> Add Panel -> Panel
<Xera> how do i set limewire to bind to my global ip? ;/
<blekos> ohh, thnx i'm newbie :P
<tehpwn> whats that command to see a print out of all the network interfaces?
<tehpwn> nevermind, its iwconfig
<Xera> inter-web config?
<Xera> :P
<tehpwn> hehe
<Xera> hurrr
<Xera> my god
<Xera> k3b won't format my dvdrw's
<Xera> lol
* tehpwn wants to go to sleep, but damn wireless isn't working stillll
<furryballs> Xera: When you're about to burn it select overwrite maybe?
<Xera> hmm
<Xera> might work
<Xera> but it says "formatting will continue in the background"
<Xera> i left it for like 10 minutes, nothing..
<ForgeAus> format a DVD you mean like UDF?
<Xera> udf?
<Xera> i mean erase all the data on a dvd-rw
<tehpwn> Are the DVD-RW?
<tehpwn> or just -R
<Xera> "on a dvd-rw"
<Xera> they're dvd-rw yes..
<tehpwn> Ok, well you should'nt have to format it... You should just have to overwrite it
<tehpwn> At least thats how it is when I was using Nero (windows)
<ForgeAus> hehe teh too any have to's but yeah you should be able to oeverwrite?
<ForgeAus> I've never used a dvdrw to be honest so I can't really say
<Xera> tehpwn: not using nero
<ForgeAus> my drive supports it I just havn't tried one of that-type disc
<Xera> nero f*cked up
<tehpwn> Xera, I understand that being that we are all in a kubuntu forum... Hehe ^_-
<tehpwn> But I was just making the reference
<Xera> k
<tehpwn> How did nero mess up?
<tehpwn> I have made many *cough* dvd-backups with nero6
<Xera> i dunno how it did
<Xera> but it did.
<Xera> k3b/nero wouldn't start
<tehpwn> Gah, why does apt-get upgrade take so long :'(
<tehpwn> Lol, I'm on these forums and this kid spelt annoying 'enoyin'
<Zamber> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/25677379/
<tehpwn> what's this?
<luca_b> tehpwn: it blocked the unit, so a reset was needed
<tehpwn> Gave me some dumb error about adult content filter.. So I clicked on the filter link and it said I had to log in... so screw it imo
<luca_b> tehpwn: <ot>Normal with DA</ot>
<tehpwn> luca_b, What are you talking about?
<luca_b> tehpwn: about the login thing you just wrote
<Xera> well.. wish me luck
<Xera> going to reinstall windows
<tehpwn> Lol
<tehpwn> I reinstalled windows on my other hdd like an hour ago
<tehpwn> luca_b, I was refering to that link that Zamber, sent... is that what your talking about?
<tehpwn> Sorry if I seem real dumb atm, its 3:30 here.. Lol
<tehpwn> AM
<luca_b> tehpwn: I was talking about the "mature content" filter, yes
<tehpwn> oic
<ForgeAus> grrr someone should tell VMware they ask too many irrelevant quesitons
<luca_b> ok, off I go, bye bye!
<ForgeAus> I'm not a company!
<tehpwn> ForgeAus, ask too many what?
<tehpwn> Like, what did they ask?
<tehpwn> That was so irrelevant to make you upset... Or w/e
<ForgeAus> they ask everything but the kitchen sink!
<tehpwn> Lol
<ForgeAus> all this stuff about how many X's and Y's are in my company... I don't even HAVE a company!
<ForgeAus> they also require EVERY field
<tehpwn> What you using VMware for? Fun?
<ForgeAus> I don't even want to give them my name (if I don't have to)
<tehpwn> Just put vulgar lanuage in the fields you don't know... lol
<ForgeAus> mostly
<ForgeAus> nah I'm not nasty like that but I should send them an email
<ForgeAus> too nosy
<tehpwn> Have you ever set up that little hack where you can get WinXP to BSOD on command?
<tehpwn> It's fun to set up in VMware
<praetor> anyone know what I need to install to get Kaffeine to play VCDs?
<ForgeAus> rofl
<ForgeAus> I've come from an XP background
<ForgeAus> I'm kinda new to linux
<ForgeAus> but what I really want is to try MacOSX!
<praetor> I start Kaffeine, click the play VCD button, and I get an error message "xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [vcd://] 
<tehpwn> Yeah, I started linux about 4 days ago hehe
<ForgeAus> hehe I've had some experience before but nothing like what I'm learning now
<tehpwn> Yeah, I'm like the worse person to ask... but the only person active here other than you... Lol
<ForgeAus> VMware makes an awesome safe environment for any OS!
<tehpwn> I haven't used it for so long, vmware that is
<ForgeAus> praetor I dunno MRL but sounds like you need to search for a plugin
<ForgeAus> google xine plugins perhaps?
<ForgeAus> you could also try another media player I guess?
<ForgeAus> between mplayer vlc and xine you should be able to play just about anything tho...
<praetor> this seems to me something that should work out of the box so to speak
<praetor> given that there are afaik no legal problems with playing VCDs
<ForgeAus> um if you had mepis perhaps, but kubuntu and codecs, its got some... just needs a few more
<ForgeAus> there aren't any... that I know of either...(legal problems that is) its more a matter of packages and codecs
<ForgeAus> kubuntu just doesn't have them by default it seems
<ForgeAus> VCD prolly isn't popular enough for it?
<ForgeAus> its harmless anyway, easy to install a plugin/codec
<ForgeAus> musta just been deemed superfluous
<praetor> well from the xine FAQ:
<praetor> "xine supports VCD and SVCD playback out-of-the box"
<praetor> now Kaffeine is based on xine
<ForgeAus> yeah obviously its a trimmed down xine its based on?
<ForgeAus> VCD looks like its a plugin to xine: that probably comes with it in the box (hence the out-of-the-box statement)
<ForgeAus> praetor start with zero expectaitons and you won't be disappointed! lol
<ForgeAus> either that or it was an oversite on kubuntu's part?
<ForgeAus> erm oversight
<ForgeAus> I doubt the plugin would tip the distro over the edge in size
<tehpwn> AFK for a bit
<ForgeAus> I don't BELIEVE THIS!
<ForgeAus> I just downloaded it from their own website and on first run it says theres an update!
<Xerroz> where are all the feisty repositories?
<ForgeAus> prolly same place as edgy ones just with the name feisty instead
<ForgeAus> (ie deb <url here> fiesty main restricted universe multiverse
<ForgeAus> (unless I got it mixed up)
<ForgeAus> either that or check http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<ForgeAus> thats edgy ones
<ForgeAus> but hopefulyl at least some have feisty ones or ones for any versions
<Hobbsee> Xerroz: if you need to ask, you *really* shouldnt run feisty.
<Hobbsee> ForgeAus: i guarentee that page will break your system.
<Xerroz> i haven't used debian in over 5 years..
<Hobbsee> Xerroz: feisty's rather broken, FYI
<Xerroz> ive just recently attempted to go back (as in, 4 hours ago) ;)
<Xerroz> understandable given its in development..
<tehpwn> Whoooooooooooooooo!!! Wireless is working!!!!!
* tehpwn knocks on wood
<Xerroz> emerge spoiled me :-[
<memo_> Hi
<Xerroz> hello
<memo_> hello Xerroz
<ania> cze
<mineur> !wolfenstein
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wolfenstein - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mineur> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<ForgeAus> 10 gig is a HUGE chunk of Space for OSX86
<N6REJ> ok, time for dumb question #1482904 .... what does this statement mean exactly? .... JAVA_HOME=<path_to_java> # replace <path_to_java> with the full path to your Java installation
<N6REJ> java seems to be in several places, and I don't know if they mean the jre, jdk, java bin, or what
<mineur> N6REJ: probably something like this: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/lib/i386
<N6REJ> mineur: ok, great.. thanks!
<mineur> but it all depends on the context :)
<N6REJ> mineur: ok, let me show you.
<N6REJ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2400/
<ruslan>    Kubuntu     mp3
<N6REJ> !ru ruslan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru ruslan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> ruslan:  english only please
<ruslan> i have open file mp3
<ruslan> what?
<mineur> hmm N6REJ then my thing is probably not right, hang on :)
<johann> amarok ;)
<N6REJ> mineur: k
<mineur> however... what is ofbiz?
<ruslan> amaron no open
<ruslan> amarok no open
<N6REJ> mineur its a java app... let me get you url... www.opentaps.org or www.ofbiz.org
<ernz> Does anyone here use Amarok??
<johann> yeah
<mineur> try #amarok :)
<mineur> and yes I use amarok
<ernz> How do I add more stations?
<ernz> All I have atm are "Cool stations" ... which are not cool.
<mineur> I don't use streaming audio, sorry :)
<N6REJ> mineur: does this look right? lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 2007-01-20 04:25 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<ibert> hi! is there a way to keep one instance of kate persistent like it is with konqueror?
<mineur> yeha but I'm not sure you should include the jre/bin/java...
<N6REJ> mineur: you want to see the full instructions?
<N6REJ> https://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=4078323
<mineur> I'd say what you have then is ok
<mineur> brb, food
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> ty
<N6REJ> wah?? where'd chkconfig go?
<matt0507> i have process table opened and the User% column is how much cpu on computer is being used?
<N6REJ> whats the debian eqv for chkconfig?
<DeadS0ul> invoke-rc.d
<Lynoure> matt0507: depends on how you got the process table. ps -l does not even have that column... neither does top (which is not a process table anaway)
<N6REJ> DeadS0ul: ty
<DeadS0ul> np
<matt0507> thanks, anyone aware of jagging scrolling on konqueror? happens when i load  a page with many images on it, does not happen in firefox though.
<DeadS0ul> N6REJ: np man
<N6REJ> DeadS0ul: now just gotta figure out how to use it and wether I need it or update-rc.d
<DeadS0ul> oh you're changing stuff?
<DeadS0ul> i never go update-rc.d working right, the syntax was just too much for me
<N6REJ> nah, I added a file to /etc/init.d and now I need to make it a service.
<xenol> plz which software is used to clone disk partitions on linux?
<N6REJ> !clone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> bah
<xenol> !disk backup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disk backup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> any ideas with which software can i make clone of  partitions or disk backup?
<N6REJ> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xenol> wee thx
<xenol> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<N6REJ> xenol yw
<xenol> afk
<N6REJ> DeadS0ul: this is what I'm trying to do... Once your done editing run "chkconfig --add ofbiz", "chkconfig ofbiz on", and finally "service ofbiz start"
<blekos> hi, why ubuntu uses /media folder for mounted partitions and not /mnt??
* N6REJ /media is typically for removable devices
<Jucato> blekos: seems like a shift in the Linux Filesystem Heirarchy Standard...
<DeadS0ul> N6REJ: yeah I think you can just go through update-rc.d's man page and set it up, there's one command that'll set'em up as default I think
<N6REJ> DeadS0ul: k
<blekos> is it a shift or it's just ubuntu?
<DeadS0ul> and i thik default is making the service start at runlevel 2-5
<DeadS0ul> blekos: i think it's pretty common
<marc> i have a problem with CUPS: printing with lp doesn't work, printing with lpr does. i'd like to either change the default to lpr or fix lp, how do i do that?
<N6REJ> DeadS0ul: yeah, ok.
<blekos> ok i c
<Jucato> blekos: recently it seems more and more distros are shifting. Mandriva is one or will be one
<jamesarthur> hey, i'm trying to get sound in mepis 6.0 and it doesn't have alsaconf, how else can I get sound?? Please, a straight answer!
<blekos> i'm asking cause i try to learn a few things about linux/ubuntu and such [welcomed]  changes confuse me a bit :)
<Hobbsee> jamesarthur: have you tried #mepis?
<Hobbsee> jamesarthur: maybe alsamixer
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<mortifera> you just do "lsof /dev/dsp"
<mortifera> and see if works..
<Jucato> mepis 6.0....
<mortifera> it's for you james..
<mortifera> but mepis isn't ubuntu man.
<mortifera> ..
<blekos> is there any application like dvd shrink 4 dvd ripping [selectins subtitles etc] 
<Jucato> it's based on Ubuntu Dapper though... but there's #mepislovers for that
<mortifera> i'm using firefox32 over a 64 bits ubuntu.edgy and just can't get sound when using flashplayer...anyone can help me?
<N6REJ> darn, another problem.
<mortifera> by the way, i do see the video normally but without sound.
<jamesarthur> i tried, but nothibg happens that i see
<N6REJ> fixed! wheew
<jamesarthur> all say alsaconf but it's not there
<ibert> hi! is there a app like visualroute for kde?
<jamesarthur> i'm in #mepis , no luck!
<mortifera> ibert: are you trying to trace IPs?
<Jucato> !traceroute
<ubotu> traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-20 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ibert> mortifera: yes. in general I do it in the shell, but sometimes I want to see a nice globe tracing the route...
<ibert> ubotu: I use traceroute already. but for "show" reasons I'm looking for an gui with animation :-)
<Jucato> ibert: ubotu is a bot :)
<pablo7> blekos: have you tried k3b?
<mortifera> there is" X trace route"
<ibert> Jucato: oh, yes he told me :-)
<mortifera> it works with all distribuitions
<Jucato> heh :)
<xenol> !backup
<blekos> not really, didnt know it does that, i thought it was only for burning/ copying
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xenol> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ibert> !xtraceroute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xtraceroute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mortifera> i'm using firefox32 over a 64 bits ubuntu.edgy and just can't get sound when using flashplayer...anyone can help me?
<Jucato> !xt | ibert
<ubotu> xt: A graphical traceroute. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-8 (edgy), package size 917 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Jucato> ibert: "apt-cache trace | grep route" might interest you
<xenol> plz why i cant play .wmv video? it says umthing about when loading decoder or libraby : wmvdmod.dll
<xenol> ?
<ibert> Jucato: thanx
<Jucato> xenol: you have installed w32codecs?
<xenol> yep
<xenol> i can play avi
<xenol> but wmv no
<Jucato> xenol: no that is different
<xenol> sound goes playing
<abattoir> mortifera: you have lib32asound2 installed?
<Jucato> avi is handled by libxine-extracodecs
<mortifera> xenol: try ti install VLC..
<xenol> well i have booted linux after 2 weeks now
<xenol> and got problem
<xenol> mortifera:  i want to use kaffeine
<tehpwn> I'm back!
<matt0507> can anyone tell me how to add password to an archive file using Ark?
<xenol> and it went with np then and now problems
<ForgeAus> theres a suite you can get with ping, traceroute, and a few other tools
<ForgeAus> but I forgot the name of it
<xenol> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<xenol> lol
<xenol> !traceroute
<ubotu> traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-20 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<tehpwn> So what's the topics atm?
<mortifera> you have to get  a codec for cafeine or use libwin32..
<mortifera> and istall it all
<Jucato> xenol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<xenol> thx
<ibert> xenol: pong is a cool answer
<xenol> i installed with that but
<ForgeAus> hey Jucato
<Jucato> xenol: are you on a 64-bit system?
<Jucato> hi ForgeAus
<xenol> 32
<xenol> i will reinstall w32
<ForgeAus> the VMware server I ended up d/ling was a version behind!
<xenol> if that doesnt help will google for it
<ForgeAus> its not a problem tho
<ForgeAus> works and installs fine
<tehpwn> I can't get my damn amaroK to support mp3's... I have installed gstreamer0.8-mad but that didn't help at all... And google is just telling me the same thing over and over basically...
<ForgeAus> I wish there was an updater rather than having to install the next vers from scratch tho
<xenol> time for me to leave bb
<mortifera> abatoir: just did the install (lib32asound2), tks!
<johann> tehpwn: install libxine-extracodec (multiverse)
<tehpwn> K, I'll attempt it
<ruslan> what install skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb   ???????HELP
<matt0507> !ark
<ubotu> ark: graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 287 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<abattoir> mortifera: oh, good
<matt0507> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mortifera> abatoir: i 've got the sound! finally!! tks a lot!
<ForgeAus> ahh well I could add .rar, .ice, .lha/lzh, .zoo, .arj, .arc and a few others to that list...
<icet> hi, I use device sda (SATA) as my main HD, and I want to access my hda1 (IDE1) with a 120GB FAT partition, but /dev only sees hda, not hda1
<tehpwn> johann, what do I add to the sources.list to get multiverse?
<icet> windows can see the partition just fine
<tehpwn> tehpwn, wait never mind i got it
<johann> tehpwn: just add the line "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse"
<tehpwn> Lol, oops, meant johann
<ba> hello
<ForgeAus> you have to be root to edit it (although you can add lines in adept (which asks for your root pass on entry)
<tehpwn> johann, then run apt-get update correct?
<johann> yes
<icet> any ideas to solve my problem?
<tehpwn> awesome thanks
<ForgeAus> yup apt-get update or apt-get install <pkgname> ...
<matt0507> another newbie question: something said to work with GNOME so will it work in KDE?
<ForgeAus> lotsa apt-get commands
<abattoir> icet: if there is only one partition, it may well be just hda
<matt0507> im thinking for using file-roller in kubuntu
<abattoir> matt0507: yes, it should work
<matt0507> abattoir: ty :)
<abattoir> np :)
<icet> but I'm not able to mount it, cfdisk recognizes hda1
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodec
<tehpwn> Reading package lists... Done
<tehpwn> Building dependency tree... Done
<tehpwn> E: Couldn't find package libxine-extracodec
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$
<icet> [ 1016.089844]  FAT: invalid media value (0xb9)
<icet> [ 1016.089849]  VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda.
<johann> libxine-extracodecs ,sorry
<tehpwn> oh, hehe
<tehpwn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tehpwn> is only available from another source
<tehpwn> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$
<johann> apt-get update
<tehpwn> alread did
<johann> sure?
<tehpwn> yeah, i just did again to make sure
<tehpwn> Yeah.. gave me the same error
<johann> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<johann> add this one too
<tehpwn> k
<johann> -> apt-get update
<Jucato> !multiverse | tehpwn
<ubotu> tehpwn: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<icet> any other suggestions?
<tehpwn> Ok, I'll take a look.
<tehpwn> Wow... It's already 4am here :(
<ruslan> what install  skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb????
<johann> dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<abattoir> ruslan: rt. click ->Kubuntu Package Manager->Install Packagte
<abattoir> *Package
<blekos> i mad a back with using tar, then i did tar tzf to see the contents of the tar file, and now i have a 1GB less space...#
<Jucato> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<blekos> i mad a back with using tar, then i did tar tzf to see the contents of the tar file, and now i have a 1GB less space... any ideas?
<ruslan> Kubuntu but Windows XP ?
<matt0507> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<darkjoker> qualcuno sa dirmi come sbloccare adept manager...
<Jucato> !it | darkjoker
<ubotu> darkjoker: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<darkjoker> ah ok....thanks
<karmikaze> whats the flash plugin to get for firefox?
<Jucato> karmikaze: flashplugin-nonfree
<karmikaze> cheers
<Jucato> works for both Konqueror and Firefox
<ubuntu> flash 9 is out...
<Jucato> yes.. unfortunately, Flash 9 Beta 2 is still the latest in the repos
<karmikaze> ok
<ubuntu> i've installed it manually
<ubuntu> just 1 file..
<karmikaze> yeah i did the manual install but youtube still isnt working
<Jucato> true. but I'd rather it be done through the official repos...
<karmikaze> weird
<karmikaze> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<tehpwn> I'm having no luck with this...
<tehpwn> I even reinstalled amarok
<tehpwn> Anybody active?
<tehpwn> :(
* tehpwn cries
* tehpwn want's mp3 support :(
<adaptr> sorry.. 319 deaf mute idiots in channel :)
<karmikaze> lib-mpeg3
<karmikaze> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> tehpwn: you couldn't install libxine-extracodecs?
<tehpwn> nope
<tehpwn> it's being super gay (no offense to anybody if they are gay)
<Jucato> tehpwn: what is apt-get saying?
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<tehpwn> Reading package lists... Done
<tehpwn> Building dependency tree... Done
<Jucato> tehpwn: use pastebin to show us your sources.list. you may not have the correct repositories
<tehpwn> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Jucato> !pastebin | tehpwn
<ubotu> tehpwn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tehpwn> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<tehpwn> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<tehpwn> or been moved out of Incoming.
<tehpwn> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<tehpwn> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<tehpwn> that package should be filed.
<tehpwn> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<adaptr> !kickban the fckr
<tehpwn> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickban the fckr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> tehpwn: next time, use pastebin if you need to show multiple lines
<tehpwn>   libxine-extracodecs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<tehpwn> E: Broken packages
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$
<tehpwn> (sorry for the spam hehe)
<tehpwn> ok ok
<tehpwn> yeah, iv been told :)
<adaptr> then DON'T, buckethead
<Jucato> adaptr: once he pasted it, there's no way to stop it
<tehpwn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2407/
<adaptr> Jucato: hmm... okay, bad client then
<tehpwn> adaptr, that's a good band
<abattoir> adaptr: chill.
<Jucato> adaptr: not really. on his end, it's just one big paste. to us, it looks like successive multiple lines
<adaptr> I am *not* chill ! I tried starting kdm again today and it never got anywhere.. back on gdm/gnome, because at least that works
<adaptr> Jucato: yes, but it's a client-server architecture - somebody somewhere can influence his traffic, be it the freenode server or his irc client
<abattoir> adaptr: ok, that doesn't mean you need to go around calling people names :)
<abattoir> adaptr: you tried executing 'kdm' manually?
<tehpwn> So ummm?
<tehpwn> lol
<Jucato> tehpwn: removes lines 18 and 19
<adaptr> and if his irc client offers no method of stopping something that's run out of hand....
<Jucato> tehpwn: you're mixing edgy repositories into Dapper
<adaptr> abattoir: I started with dpkg-reconfigure kdm and restarting X - that failed
<tehpwn> Jucato, ok
<abattoir> adaptr: any particular errors?
<adaptr> abattoir: then I tried to manually set kdm to start instead o gdm, and restarted X - still nothing
<Jucato> tehpwn: then, in lines 16 and 17, add teh word "multiverse" at the end
<tehpwn> kk
<Jucato> tehpwn: once you're done, sudo apt-get update then try installing
<tehpwn> kk
<adaptr> abattoir: lastly I rebooted and got kdm, then logged in and got...kdm, logged in, got kdm, logged in, got kdm. so now I'm logged into Gnome again, because - at least *that works* :)
<adaptr> like I said
<tehpwn> Jucato, and i replacing universe with multivers? or just adding multiverse?
<Jucato> tehpwn: just add. don't replace
<tehpwn> ok
<tehpwn> Whooo! It's going! (knocks on wood)
<abattoir> adaptr: after you ran 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' , and run 'startx' it starts gdm instead of kdm?
<abattoir> adaptr: both gdm and kdm can launch GNOME and KDE
<tehpwn> Ok, it installed but amarok still wont play the mp3
<Jucato> tehpwn: what do you get when you try to play an MP3?
<Jucato> tehpwn: make sure that Amarok is using the xine engine
<tehpwn> How?
<tehpwn> Jucato, Yeah it's using the xine engine
<Jucato> hm..
<tehpwn> (that's the only option)
<Jucato> tehpwn: try restarting amarok?
<tehpwn> Yeah, did like 20 time :-p
<Jucato> O.o
<tehpwn> Jucato!!!! It's working!!!
<tehpwn> Woooooot!
<Jucato> O.O
<Jucato> you're confusing me... @_@
<tehpwn> IDK, it just started working after restarting it again
<nuke13> hi all
<nothlit> adaptr, you don't restart x, you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<tehpwn> Jucato, You officially own... Yeah.
* tehpwn gives Jucato 2 Banana Stickers!
<Jucato> yay!!
* Jucato wonders what to do with those
<tehpwn> lol
<tehpwn> you can stick them on your monitor.. lol
<Jucato> heh.. that would make me look like a monkey...
<nuke13> lol
<tehpwn> or if you have younger siblings... they might be interested
<tehpwn> lol
<Jucato> heh :)
<tehpwn> Next step is putting my windows hdd in here and transfering all of my music over
<tehpwn> i'll be bak!
<esaym> is there any kind of analog clock for the task bar?
<mineur[food] > yes
<esaym> oh yea?
<mineur[food] > right click on the clock...
<mineur[food] > configure
<mineur[food] > then clock type
<stdin> or Right click clock -> type -> analogue
<mineur[food] > ok, that's shorter :p
<esaym> hmm
<esaym> DIdn't know about that
<esaym> selecting that removes the date though
<mineur> you can add 2 times the clock applet if you like...
<esaym> anyway to get the hands anti aliased so they are smoooooth lol
<esaym> oh heck there is an option for that
<esaym> pretty!
<heinkel_111> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=55.0
<heinkel_111> my authentication system is broken, how do i work around that?
<parsek> When I play video using vlc and X11 output module in fullscreen I see edges on everywhere like there wasnt antialiasing or something like that, how could I fix this?
<blekos> can i delete everything in the temp fdirectory
<blekos> ?
<Jucato> blekos: usually /tmp is cleaned at boot
<blekos> i c
<blekos> thnx
<heinkel_111> if i reformat my / partition, will i loose any personal information (/home/ is on another partition) that will be hard to recover?
<heinkel_111> or can i reformat root, reinstall programs not in default kubuntu and then just live happily ever after?
<Racchio> Hi there! I have two sound cards on my desktop pc: an onboard one and a PCI one. They both works nice but ARTS uses just one of these (the onboard one). There's any way to tell ARTS to use both or to use the PCI one? Thanks :)
<tehpwn> Ok, I'm pissed srsly
<Jucato> ??
<tehpwn> I restarted the computer, and the wireless isn't working again
<Jucato> oh... something I can't help you with... sorry
<tehpwn> Damn
<tehpwn> But the mp3 works :)
<tehpwn> so thats good
* Jucato has no knowledge of anything wireless
<Xera> f*ck
<Jucato> O.o
<tehpwn> brb, going to restart pc
<slow-motion> hallo
<mineur> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Xera> is firefox2 in the repos yet?
<LjL> Xera: it's most certainly in Edgy
<Xera> hmm
<Xera> need to upgrade to edgy ;p
<voicu> when i try to drag some songs in the playlist, amarok freezes and i get the output (in konsole) "Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0x25f8e)"
<voicu> i tried reinstalling amarok
<voicu> this is happening since i added some new files in the collection directory
<stdin> Xera: it's in backports too
<Xera> meh
<Xera> i'll just install it myself
<voicu> at that point i got errors that were saying amarok can't play that files
<tehpwn> Anybody here good with wireless?
<voicu> i rescaned the collection and this crap is now happening
<voicu> any ideas?
<Xera> Need to get 195MB of archives.
<Xera> After unpacking 5276kB of additional disk space will be used
<Xera> wth
<Xera> how does that make sence?
<Xera> 195mb download, only 5mb is gonna be used?
<distro-tester> hello i nead back the wike where tells u how to add universal servers to adept Xera
<Xera> sense*
<distro-tester> wiki*
<distro-tester> it*
<voicu> Xera, you are upgrading, therefore some files will be replaced
<Xera> voicu: ah, ty ;p
<Xera> lucky my internet isn't going as slow as yesterday
<distro-tester> any one has the ubuntu wiki where tells u how to ad universal server to repository?
<distro-tester> in adept
<Xera> i was getting 5kb/s dl speeds, i rang up my isp and they said "We don't provide support for the linux operating system, we recommend you install windows."
<voicu> i would settle for a slower internet connection if only amarok would work :(
<voicu> haha
<Xera> at which point i promptly started to shout down the phone. XD
<distro-tester> Xera u got them?
<Xera> got what?
<Xera> oh
<distro-tester> the site where tells u how to add server to adept
<Xera> sec
<voicu> i got that thing too from the isp, apparently they are scared of linux routers...
<distro-tester> thanx
<Xera> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto
<stdin> somewhere is your ISP system is a linux box
<Jucato> Xera: are you trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<Xera> Jucato: no
<distro-tester> can u link me the drivers for nvidia 7900GS Xera i can intall here?
<Jucato> k
<distro-tester> if they ever exist ahah hi jucato
<Xera> distro-tester: no, sorry
<tehpwn> Ok, I suck at wireless so I'm moving on...
<tehpwn> time to google windows partition mounting
<parsek> when is the kub. 7.04 (final) released
<Jucato> distro-tester: there are no individual drivers for NVIDIA cards. most are supported by the nvidia-glx driver pakcage
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stdin> parsek: it isn't released yet
<Theory> parsek: the clue is in the name
<Jucato> parsek: as the name says. 7.04 (2007 April)
<Theory> year.month
<esaym> whats the deal with num lock and kde?  Is there a quick fix to get it to stay on at boot up?
<stdin> parsek: 7.04 = 2007/04
<parsek> :)
<Xera> esaym: should be an option in your bios
<parsek> hey thats where they get the names :)
<esaym> yes it is enabled
<Jucato> esaym: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard ?
<esaym> was always on in windows but now in kubuntu i have to turn it on
<distro-tester> well jucato there must be a problem whit linux and my nviDIA 7900GS couse even whit nvida drivers from automatix my eyes hurt and im 1024x768 60hz now whit lcd 17 as i all ways been on xp maby my card is not supported
<esaym> thanks i will look right quick
<voicu> holy damn, that's is why they are called X.04 and X.10?
<Jucato> voicu: the one that will come after feisty will be 7.10
<esaym> ok there is an option for it.  I will see if it works on next boot up
<esaym> thanks!
<distro-tester> i feel like a sense of nausea and eyes hurting now strange
<Jucato> esaym: it will only work *after* you login to KDE
<jiger> hey does anyone know how to change just the password in pppoe if using bridge mode?
<distro-tester> ahha would be funny if i have to get back to xp for my video card
<Jucato> esaym: meaning it will still be off in the login screen
<esaym> well thats fine I think
<distro-tester> so what u advise here jucato?
<distro-tester> go back to xp?
<BluesKaj> hmm strange , I prefer 1024x768 for my 17" flat scrn crt , of course i'm using 75hz ...that gets rid of most flickering
<distro-tester> it's real strange linux drivers are not out yet for my card as 8800 has them
<voicu> what the hell, amarok says "the media couldn't be added to the playlist because it's not playable"... what is that supposed to mean (except the obvious)
<Jucato> distro-tester: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't work? I'm not really familiar with LCD's
<voicu> the file is right there and mp3 support is working
<distro-tester> ahah if i knew what u speaking of maby u know im 1 times on linux
<distro-tester> but im scared this card is not compatible whit linux yet
<distro-tester> any one using nvidia 7900GS here ?
<Jucato> distro-tester: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will reconfigure (as thename suggests) your xorg settings, letting you choose different options like resolution refresh rate, etc.
<distro-tester> ok ill try
<tehpwn> How do I know if I'm running dapper or edgy? And what the heck are they anyways?
<distro-tester> wich is the more secure irc client btw for your advise btw kvirc?
<Xera> use konversation
<Xera> lol
<distro-tester> what does it have better then others xera just curius
<Jucato> distro-tester: konversation and connect using port 8001 instead of the default 667
<Xera> Jucato: why 8001?
<parsek> why?
<voicu> because it's less evil?
<Jucato> Xera: disables DCC
<Xera> lol
<parsek> :)
<Xera> so what's up with dcc?
<distro-tester> that's cool
<Jucato> er.. default is 6667
<distro-tester> does it have ssl?
<Xera> it's just like msn send files
<Xera> and, who the heck is worried about virusses in linux? :D
<Jucato> scripts?
<Xera> they can't do much damage
<Xera> 1: permissions 2: don't be stupid enough to run it
* Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> he was asking for "safe"
<Xera> nobody but the person who sets the root password knows it
<distro-tester> what about ssl does conversation support them?
<Jucato> IRC doesn't have SSL afaik
<parsek> what does the ssl even do btw?
<Xera> secure connection
<distro-tester> 128 bit
<Xera> encryption etc
<distro-tester> 64 256b depends
<distro-tester> ok my eyes seem to be better now
<parsek> should i change to a server that supports it?
<Xera> parsek: newb
<Xera> lol
<voicu> !demux
<Xera> this channel is on irc.freenode.net, no other..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<parsek> yes but i dont use this, i hardly ever vome to this channel
<distro-tester> xera respect to xp do we loose any thing whit video cards on linux when u handle mosters as 7900GS i run and 8800?
<Xera> so you can't just join some random server and then join this EXACT channel
<BluesKaj> !demuxer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demuxer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<parsek> come
<Xera> distro-tester: no, if you have the right drivers you don't
<distro-tester> well i can just run general ones now till they out
<tehpwn> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<distro-tester> for the side of graphic creation it's better windows or linux?
<Xera> um
<distro-tester> all the 3d stuff
<distro-tester> i mean
<Xera> it's an opinion.
<parsek> dual boot
<distro-tester> i seen linux has real cool programs now but they told me u have to use key board mouse dosen't go whit 3d design
<distro-tester> is that tre?
<Xera> what?
<distro-tester> true*
<distro-tester> that u must use key respect to mouse on linux to creat art 3d stuff
<distro-tester> like graphical design or whatever
<bronze_0_1> no
<BluesKaj> most serious graphics ppl that i know use A Mac
<ForgeAus> distro depends on the software I guess
<distro-tester> people do say many leggends on linux ahah
<ForgeAus> what proggies on mac Blues?
<distro-tester> they said only xp mac has mouse to draw
<BluesKaj> IMAC or a Mac
<Xera> [14:43]  <distro-tester> they said only xp mac has mouse to draw
<Xera> lol?
<Xera> bull.
<BluesKaj> dunno , ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> ok just curious
<distro-tester> well macs are born for that blues over all
<distro-tester> graphics
<tehpwn> Ok, I'm not finding anything... I have two hard drives, the primary is my kubuntu.... and hdc1 is the windows hard drive... how do I access the Doze hdd?
<ForgeAus> which is probably why they were so good for video when quicktime first come out with mov's
<ForgeAus> not sure about these days
<ForgeAus> flv seems to have taken off...
<parsek> what programs do people use to do graphics stuff on macs?
<BluesKaj> my daughter is an artist and all her graphic arts friends told her to buy a Mac ...that's what i know :)
<Xera> tehpwn: sudo mount /dev/driveID /mnt/someFolder
<bronze_0_1> photoshop
<distro-tester> and another legged that i heard is that u can't send f6 something like that couse law said u can $ online for paying stuff only whit linux mac now for a governament law
<Xera> wtf?
<distro-tester> xp*
<tehpwn> parsek, same as on windows... macromedia and adobe
<ForgeAus> photoshop is SOOOOOOOOOOOO non-standard on Windows!
<bronze_0_1> Xera: I think he/it's speaking a foreign language
<tehpwn> ForgeAus, hehe, it was for me
<parsek> then why do thay prefer macs, cooler? :)
<Xera> bronze_0_1: lol
<distro-tester> meas paying online is not supported any more by linux os xera they told me
<Xera> XD?!!!
<Xera> rofl
<ForgeAus> how about Quark Express?
<distro-tester> and only mac xp can for a recent world law ahah
<ForgeAus> thats not under windows is it?
<tehpwn> Xera, so: sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/c           ??
<ForgeAus> (without VMware lol)
<Xera> tehpwn: uh
<Xera> what file system is it?
<distro-tester> i bet u heard the moast incredible things on linux so u ready for everything here
<tehpwn> ntfs
<Xera> ok
<Jucato> !ntfs | tehpwn
<ubotu> tehpwn: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Xera> sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/c -t ntfs -o umask=00000
<stdin> tehpwn: you have to make the directory first, so "sudo mkdir /mnt/c" first
<Xera> stdin: well.. DUH
<Xera> :P
<tehpwn> ah, confused now :(
<stdin> tehpwn: that guide ubotu posted will help you
<Jucato> before you can mount a filesystem, you have to create the mount point (directory) where the filesystem/partition will be mountd
<tehpwn> KK, Ill look at it
<distro-tester> this is what i have to enable http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ right?
<distro-tester> whit multireverse written near
<distro-tester> ?
<distro-tester> im i doing right?
<Jucato> distro-tester: what for?
<distro-tester> to eneble the repository
<Jucato> !multiverse | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<distro-tester> as wiki says to get over 20.000 programs
<distro-tester> im on that now jucato
<Xera> http://www.clipmarks.com/clipmark/28280FB2-D4CE-4204-8F7D-45D3988622CD/
<Xera> can anyone get on that?
<distro-tester> i did enable what i pasted and wrote multirevers close to it now it's fine
<mena> How Can I Control The Apps Wich They Work Auto With Kubuntu Start
<Xera> mena: try not using capital letters on each word..
<mena> okay
<Xera> Only for the start of a sentence, or a name.
<mena> i will
<Xera> :p
<mena> ok
<mena> so How can i contorl the apps in the kubuntu start
<Xera> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> !autostart
<jason> hi guys
<distro-tester> what do i get if i add the canonical repository to?
<mena> Okat thanks
<mena> Okay*
<tehpwn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> distro-tester: in Edgy? nothing
<distro-tester> in yes edgy
<distro-tester> says commercial canonical reps
<jason> when i try to run edgy my usrobotics usr5420 usb wifi doesnt work. i boot into kernel 2.6.15 and it does.  dmesg in 2.6.17 say no configuration chosen from 1 possible configuration
<jason> any ideas?
<Jucato> distro-tester: unfortunately, those are empty... useless...
<distro-tester> a
<mena> Xera, i installed calmAv i dont see ot in the menu how to run it
<tehpwn> I really don't want to screw something up... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2416/
<tehpwn> I already made the /dev/windows
<Xera> mena: open a terminal and type clamav
<Jucato> mena: clamav in Linux is a command line app. you really don't get an entry in the menu
<distro-tester> do i have to enable backports jucato so i get flash player 9 im not able to install from console now?
<mena> Xera, ok
<Jucato> distro-tester: yes. backports for Flash 9 *BETA 2*
<mena> jucato , okay
<HymnToLife> !flash | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> HymnToLife: huh?
<distro-tester> perfect works fine as 9 final right?
<jason> oh hi Jucato  kumusta?
<tehpwn> Umm, Lil help!
<ravermeister> does anybody know the path of the .desktop file of Storage Media in kde
<Jucato> jason: hehe doing fine, doing fine :)
<HymnToLife> sorry, that was for distro-tester :p
<easy> hi
<stdin> tehpwn: where did you make the windows directory ?
<distro-tester> thanx hymm
<tehpwn>  /dev/windows
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<distro-tester> !backports
<stdin> tehpwn: you don't make it in /dev
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<HymnToLife> tehpwn, you shouldn't do that, make in in /media rather
<stdin> tehpwn: make it in /media
<tehpwn> Oops, that what i meant to type
<tehpwn> sorry i did make it in media
<tehpwn>  /media/windows
<tehpwn> Yeha, I just double checked, it in media
<tehpwn> sry
<mena> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<stdin> tehpwn: so to mount it, you'll do "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /media/windows -o umask=0000"
<tehpwn> stdin, awesome thanks a bunch
<stdin> np :)
<tehpwn> Works!
<distro-tester> what's the maintainer box in adept for do i nead to x it?
<Jucato> distro-tester: no. those are just filters for searching
<distro-tester> ok hey i must thank u helpers and unique comunity for the 24/7 help u give us
<distro-tester> making this  medium user distro the more easy
<distro-tester> why did u choose kubuntu jucato u like more kde as me?
<Jucato> yes. I like KDE
<tehpwn> Whooo! I have been up for 24 hours now!
<distro-tester> same here all moast
<tehpwn> I'm buying a bike today, I'm excited!
<Deergus> Hi
<tehpwn> Hello!
<distro-tester> ok there is a very usefull antirootkit in adept but won't install it's called rkhunter
<ruslan> sudo dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<admin_> Hi, I just "installed" KDE "4", but I don't see it in the sessions menu, any ideas why not ?
<distro-tester> hello
<Jucato> admin_: how (or why?!) did you install KDE 4?
<distro-tester> any one able to install rkhunter whit adept?
<distro-tester> won't for me
<admin_> Jucato: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<Skrot-> Jucato: kde4 is in the resperitories, so that explains how
<Jucato> Skrot-: you can also install KDE 4 from SVN, that's why I asked
<admin_> But any idea why it isn't in the sesions menu? It's in /usr/lib/KDE4
<Skrot-> admin_: Are you a developer?
<admin_> Skrot-: Nope
<Skrot-> admin_: Then why?
<admin_> Why not?
<Jucato> admin_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<Skrot-> Because its pre alpha?
<Jucato> admin_: actually the question is "what for?"
<admin_> It doesn't matter what for, just can yall help?
<Deergus> I'm a new user to kubuntu, and have also installed beryl and emerald. My unforunate problem is that whenever I start beryl+emerald, my icons get mixed up. Some of them are big, and some are little. They are misplaced, and on top of all - in certain applications (like konqueror, the taskbar and panel) I'm using the normal iconset I chose on KDE, but on the rest(desktop, file manager etc...) I'm seeing different icons that I guess beryl
<Deergus> chose. Could anyone please assist?
<jason> hmmm found the soln (i think):  BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="001b", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0baf", \     PROGRAM="/bin/sh -c 'echo 1 > /sys/%p/device/bConfigurationValue'"
<Skrot-> KDE 4 at the moment is of no use unless you're a developer :>
<jason> With 2.6.16 and later kernels, RNDIS devices are not initialized (when device is plugged in, nothing happens). To get it going, you need to set the variable bConfigurationValue in sysfs.
<distro-tester> im putting yum to jucato so i can handle rpms click and run
<tehpwn> What's KDE 4?
<fjellrev1> How do I check my python version? trying to install psyco, if anyonen is familiar with doing this help would be greatly appreciated
<jason> brb (i hope)
<tehpwn> !kde4
<admin_> tehpwn: KDE 4 :P
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<ravermeister> nobody knows the path for the .desktop file of Storage media?
<Jucato> admin_: just a word of caution. KDE 4 is still not in a state that will satisfy curious end users... you might end up getting frustrated or something
<Jucato> admin_: for one, not everything will run properly
<Skrot-> KDE 4 at the moment is nothing but a port from qt3 to qt4 and a lot of api clean up..
<Jucato> distro-tester: huh?
<Skrot-> It's like running a broken KDE 3 :)
<admin_> heh
<Deergus> Could someone assist please?
<distro-tester> i said im installing yum to so i can install rpms
<tehpwn> I can't, but what do you need, Deergus?
<distro-tester> and have both that's the best for me
<Jucato> Deergus: might want to try in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jucato> distro-tester: it's not possible to directly install RPM's on DEB-based systems
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: You are trying to install Yum on Kubuntu so that you can use rpm packages?
<Jucato> distro-tester: nor is it recommended to convert RPM'
<Deergus> Thanks guys. I will attempt to ask for help there as well
<Jucato> distro-tester: nor is it recommended to convert RPM's to DEB's. but that is more possible
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> im i doing wrong?
<Jucato> you also can't install Yum
<Jucato> yes you are doing wrong
<distro-tester> ok never mind then
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: Forget it... Even though technically is possible to install certain rpms (using alien) you most likely will break your system
<distro-tester> it has installed it ill remove it then
<distro-tester> better i ask next time when i do this delicate stuff
* tehpwn lets out a long-drawn yawn..................
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: Besides, there is little if anything at all available as rpm packages that you can't find as debian packages
* tehpwn and agian.. Lol
<distro-tester> yes we got even more no one can compete whit debian repos
<Jucato> and in case you really can only find an .rpm only, it's better and safer to compile from source code
<DeadFishMan> Jucato: Exactly!
<distro-tester> now im looking for the best antivirus for linux if i ever nead it u advise me clamav?
<tehpwn> Anti-Virus in linux?
<DeadFishMan> !klamav | distro-tester
<ubotu> klamav: KDE frontend for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<Jucato> distro-tester: antivirus for Linux? hardly need one
<stdin> !antivirus | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<distro-tester> just to keep it there u never know
<Jucato> distro-tester: antivirus *for XP* on Linux... clamav is ok
<tehpwn> Am I being totally cliche by asking why would would want an antivirus in linux?
<distro-tester> perfect
<Jucato> distro-tester: viruses for Linux only exists in labs.you'll know if there exists in the wild... it will become frontpage news
<distro-tester> i advise all to put rkhunter for rootkits on adept plus chrootkit they are both on adept under rootkit voice
<distro-tester> u know we ex windows are still paranoic on infections side jucato aahha
<stdin> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<distro-tester> on of the main reasons why i turned to linux is security
<distro-tester> instresting stdin
<stdin> windows user: "Aww, I just got infected with a virus", Linux user: "Hahahahahahah" :P
<DeadFishMan> stdin: ROTFL
<tehpwn> I grew up on windows (18 yrs) and am not paranoid at all when it comes to viruses and spyware because over time I learned how to defend myself from all of that nonsense
<Jucato> ditto :)
<distro-tester> btw there are rootkits for linux and some short life worms so all ways scan whit antirootkit adept gives u
<Xera> damn it
<Xera> http://www.clipmarks.com/clipmark/28280FB2-D4CE-4204-8F7D-45D3988622CD/
<BluesKaj> Windows propronents like ZDNet have article on Linux viruses all the time , saying how vulnerable Linux is supposed to be due to that attitude.
<Xera> that worked before, but now it doesn't change anything..
<tehpwn> But like, 5 days ago I wanted to see if i could be sucessful in linux, so i came here (#kubuntu)
<tehpwn> hehe
<distro-tester> btw u right jucato 99% of virus and pc junk is made by antivirus houses
<distro-tester> it's like a dubble blade business
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: That's an classical urban legend, even though it kinda makes sense to me. :)
<tehpwn> distro-tester, I believe he was stating that linux viruses aren't exactually real because they are made in labs and contained... not really talked about outside
<Xera> can anyone help me install an ati radeon 9250??
<Xera> >:
<distro-tester> i said what i said who is smart got it heehe
<tehpwn> DeadFishMan, yeah It would completely make sense to me also... i mean what better do they have to do? lol
<DeadFishMan> lol
<tehpwn> distro-tester, ok, either im way to tired to understand that, or your making no sense....
<distro-tester> don't worry teh be happy
* tehpwn must be to tyreddd
<tehpwn> Currently 7:17am
<distro-tester> i enabled the backports now just doing enable on both now i can look for flash player 9 today i nead to do step by step every thing as im 1 time on linux hope i get better
<tehpwn> Why isn't there a FireFox 2.0 for linux?
<Jucato> tehpwn: huh?
<stdin> tehpwn: there is, I'm using it :)
<bronze_0_1> tehpwn: www.mozilla.org, download it
<Jucato> !firefox | tehpwn
<ubotu> tehpwn: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<tehpwn> i used apt-get and it gave me FF1.5 :(
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !info firefox | tehpwn
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<stdin> tehpwn: it's in backports too
<Jucato> tehpwn: you are on Dapper, I presume?
<tehpwn> Eh, yeah?
<tehpwn> Kubuntu 6.06... came with 'konquorer' or w/e
<Jucato> stdin: no FIrefox 2.0 for Dapper
<tehpwn> :"(
<Deergus> How can I make programs to run on startup(xserver startup)
<tehpwn> so who wants to install xgl for me?
<tehpwn> lol
<DeadFishMan> !xinitrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinitrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeadFishMan> !.xinitrc
<tehpwn> !xgl
<washbear> Deergus: System / Preferences / Sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinitrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jucato> tehpwn: give us admin access to your system :)
<Jucato> washbear: that's for GNOME
<tehpwn> tell me how.. i have nothing to hide
<washbear> ahhh, wromg channel
<DeadFishMan> Jucato: Now THAT is a classical move on IRC, if I ever saw one... :)
<Jucato> tehpwn: just go to #ubuntu-xgl and read the topic there :)
<Jucato> DeadFishMan: hehe :)
<tehpwn> READ!!!?!?!?!
* tehpwn dies
<Jucato> tehpwn: it has links for howto's
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: He was just kidding... You NEVER want to do something like that!
<krom> eugh?
<tehpwn> and get's hacked :(
<Jucato> better get used to reading... Linux is for people with brains :)
<krom> LOL true Jucato
* tehpwn wonders how much a brain costs
<Jucato> or rather, Linux acknowledges the fact that people have brains
<krom> some people have brains... not all
<tehpwn> Lol, yeah I know, I just like people to do stuff for me :-p
<Jucato> all people have brains... some just don't use them :P
<krom> HAHAH
<tehpwn> But srsly, I don't mind at all giving you like a backdoor into my network or what ever... I have nothing to hide and there is nobody else on my network...
* bronze_0_1 watches krom shake jucato's head to listen to the Bb roll around
<krom> lol
<Jucato> tehpwn: never do that...
<krom> BRAINZ
<Jucato> unless you absolutely trust the person, or know the person enough to kill him, just in case
<distro-tester> what's the time in usa btw?
<tehpwn> I have before, some guy attempted to help install gentoo
<manu_> hi
<tehpwn> he failed though
<distro-tester> hello manu
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: Someone can enter a rootkit or something like that on your system and you will never know...
<Jucato> distro-tester: USA is big :)
<Skrot-> Im running a custom kernel, but I want to be able to use vmware. I've downloaded the vmware-player-kernel-source package, but how do I install it?
* bronze_0_1 shakes his head to listen to his BB roll around
<distro-tester> 4.25 pm in rome what about there jun?
<ravermeister> hello, i still have one problem. when the login prompt from kdm appears, and i type my username and password, kde don't starts up, it stands still after
<manu_> is there a tool allready installed to get this color code like #CCCCCC, in krita i can only find a option for hexadecimal code
<ravermeister> the login prompter disappeared, and then i have to restart x
<ravermeister> with strg+alt+return
<ravermeister> and then when i type username and password again it runs
<ravermeister> anybody knows the problem?
<tehpwn> Yeah, well I have a small beliefe in the back of my head that most everybody in here answering questions, if they wanted to, could track down my system and do bad things to me over the net
<distro-tester> yes teh it's best not to share your ports whit no one
<distro-tester> rember to trust is good to non trust is better
<tehpwn> lol
<distro-tester> eheh u don't even nead to be paranoic do
<distro-tester> just keep firestarter on and all updates
<stdin> Skrot-: it's in /usr/src you need to untar it, then cd vmware-player-kernel, then make sure /usr/src/linux points to your linux source (compiled) or headers, then run "debian/rules binary-modules", then install the deb
<tehpwn> I'm not paranoid.. Like I said, I'm not hiding anything, I don't have any illegal files or sensative files
<distro-tester> i really love that firewall  it's a very simple and pro security tool
<tehpwn> "What do I have to fear, other than fear itself?"
<stdin> Skrot-: it's in /usr/src/modules/vmware-player-kernel not /usr/src/vmware-player-kernel
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: Once someone finds a way into your system your computer is no longer "yours"
<distro-tester> i enabled the backdoors universe multireverse both juncato for flash player but don't see it in search yet is it under another name?
<bronze_0_1> tehpwn: not only is that true, most of us have already done it.
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: Can you imagine someone snekaing in and deleting your family pictures or that hard to find mp3? :)
<Jucato> distro-tester: flashplugin-nonfree
<stdin> distro-tester: flask is called "flashplugin-nonfree"
<distro-tester> o great
<stdin> flask ? flash
<Skrot-> stdin: thanks :)
<tehpwn> DeadFishMan, Eh, my mp3 collection is backed up on 3 different hard drives... Lol, and I have no family pics, they are all stored on the internet
<distro-tester> trust me teh i got hacked bad on xp and know what it means now my hobby is web security
<stdin> Skrot-: yw :)
<distro-tester> it's very hard unless u change pc and isp to get off a good cracker
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: That was just an example... But it is your system, man: your loss :)
<tehpwn> distro-tester, I have always been interested in network security, but the only thing I have ever really been 'good' at when it comes to computers is building them
<distro-tester> that's good i use to do that once but u can use skype there are many chans where they speak of pc and IE security willing to teach
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: I used to work as sysadmin for an ISP a few years ago and believe me when I say this: security is a huge concern! :)
<tehpwn> DeadFishMan, I completely understand what you guys are saying ya know. But I don't feel I have a reason to be afraid of being hacked. *I have nothing that can't be replaced*
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: I see... So you don't have a computer... You have a honey pot! :-P
<tehpwn> What do you mean by I dont have a computer? like they can fry my components via the net?
<Skrot-> btw, is ipw3945 automagically detected during edgy install?
<stdin> tehpwn: you should still take precautions against being cracked, some one, for instance, could crack your system and launch an attack against a website from your PC and your ISP would track the attack to you
<distro-tester> we don't have to worry of netbios 139 worm port msn and rest right ?
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: Honey pot are computers that are left on the internet with low or no security measures taken at all on purpose. They are used by security experts to study the behaviour of crackers and the likes
<tehpwn> DeadFishMan oic
<distro-tester> distro-tester> we don't have to worry of netbios 139 worm port msn and rest right ?
<distro-tester> on linux
<distro-tester> ?
<tehpwn> afk for a bit
<stdin> distro-tester: no, no we don't :)
<DeadFishMan> tehpwn: As stdin said, your system can be used as a zombie on a DDoS attack, as a open proxy or something along these lines
<distro-tester> those are windows users dayly headaches ahah i still rember close that patch this argggggggg
<distro-tester> ahah now i feel reborn
<distro-tester> im still scared of terminal and that will be to hard in part but i think i can make it in time to learn unix bases
<BluesKaj> so DeadFishMan, what's recommended as security for kubuntu users ?
<tehpwn> bak
<tehpwn> DeadFishMan, DDos?
<tehpwn> !ddos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distro-tester> ok i installed java plugin for  mozilla to
<Kr4t05> Distributed Denail of Service
<DeadFishMan> BluesKaj: Honestly, I don't know... I installed Kubuntu for the first time ever a few days ago. :)
<Kr4t05> Denial*
<Kr4t05> If you feel the need to do anything, install a good firewall frontend and panda antivirus. :P
<DeadFishMan> BluesKaj: But any Linux distro is a reasonable compromise... I never felt the need to use SELinux nor AppArmor in my home computers
<tehpwn> The only kind of attack I have ever really played around with is like MITM.... At like LAN parties and stuff
<BluesKaj> well, I found clamav buggy ...not very reassuring :)
* Jucato only knows about attacking monsters in RPG's...
<distro-tester> hehe one of the basic tricks to do afther getting the registry pass and owing the gate
<distro-tester> onwing*
<tehpwn> Lol
<Jucato> distro-tester: you meant "owning"?
<distro-tester> yes i really nead a spell checker
<tehpwn> So now that this channel is becoming more active, anybody good with wireless?
<tehpwn> hehe
<distro-tester> and english lessons ahaha
<BluesKaj> <---not a gamer...unless you count solitaire as a game :)
<Jucato> distro-tester: right-click on the text input in Konversation, select Auto Spell Check
<Jucato> presuming you have a dictionary (ispell/aspell) installed
<distro-tester> ok super
<distro-tester> i will install it now
* tehpwn does Tunak Tunak Tun dance while asking for Wireless Assistance!!!!
<tehpwn> !tunaktunaktun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunaktunaktun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> tehpwn: unfortunately, being a Sunday in most areas of the world... :(
<DeadFishMan> Jucato: Thanks for the tip. With English not being my first language, something like that is greatly appreciated :)
<Jucato> DeadFishMan: no problem :)
<abattoir> tehpwn: what's the problem?
<unix_infidel> tehpwn: lol.
<Jucato> abattoir!!!
<tehpwn> I use aspell for Gaim
<jughead> tehpwn, what are you trying to do?
<unix_infidel> i didnt know they had wireless in india :)
<abattoir> Jucato!!!!!!
<abattoir> :)
<Jucato> low blow...
<tehpwn> Well, my wireless was working, and I restared the PC and now its not
<tehpwn> so I'm back on the cat5
<abattoir> tehpwn: which card?
<tehpwn> Linksys WMP54GS w/ Speed Booster
<distro-tester> is there any graphical tool to monitor upd and tcp good as port guard on xp here?
<distro-tester> like that tells u evertying ip host mac etc
<distro-tester> location
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: Try iptraf
<marmasso>  hello come si chiama la irc in italiano
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: It is not a GUI app but it has a ncurses interface
<tehpwn> abattoir, when i type ndiswrapper -l, it prints: bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present
<DeadFishMan> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tehpwn> abattoir, so im not sure why its not working
<abattoir> tehpwn: is that a broadcom card?
<tehpwn> IDK, its linksys :-D
* Jucato ncurses DeadFishMan
<unix_infidel> tehpwn: where in india do you live that they have wireless?
<distro-tester> in simple words im i able to view it and louch it as a program don't know what gui means yet
<distro-tester> ?
<tehpwn> unix_infidel, umm, Corona California... Lol
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, try 'sudo rmmod ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<Jucato> distro-tester: GUI = graphical user interface
<distro-tester> im instrest only in security stuff now linux seems to have much
<distro-tester> and gui then
<unix_infidel> tehpwn: awww, immigrant!
<tehpwn> Lol, NOOOOOO
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: GUI = apps to run on the graphic interface (GNOME, KDE, etc)
<jughead> tehpwn:  try modinfo ndiswrapper
<tehpwn> abattoir, do i keep the ampersand signs?
<distro-tester> any security tools to monitor pc to advise me gui ones for kde?
<abattoir> tehpwn: yup
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: ncurses = those old apps on the console that TRY to draw graphics using only ASCII characters
<unix_infidel> tehpwn: you have a wrt54gl you can turn that into a wireless adapter.
<abattoir> tehpwn: they club the two commands together, you can do one after the other if you want too
<distro-tester> that's cool
<abattoir> unix_infidel: off-topic, but Indian airports seem to have decent wireless infrastructure
<tehpwn> bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present
<tehpwn> oops
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<tehpwn> Password:
<tehpwn> ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$
<unix_infidel> abattoir: i generally dont need it there.
* tehpwn thinks his computers name is totally cliche'
<jughead> is it a usb card?
<abattoir> tehpwn: please don't paste outputs more than 2/3 lines here...
<tehpwn> Nope, PCI
<jughead> ok
<tehpwn> abattoir, yes sir (mam?)
<distro-tester> ill reinstall java couse i seen there are some security things to do when u install it as plug in for firefox
<abattoir> tehpwn: doesn't work? hmm...
<Jucato> tehpwn: abattoir is a sir
<Jucato> at least, last I checked
<tehpwn> Jucato, k, now i know :)
<tehpwn> lol
<abattoir> tehpwn: can you give me the last few(relevant) lines of 'dmesg' ?
* Jucato checks if svn up abattoir changed him from sir to ma'am
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: I wouldn't be too worried about that right now. Java is reasonable secure by default
<abattoir> tehpwn: you might want to pastebin it if it's more than 2/3 lines
<tehpwn> [17179608.700000]  [drm]  Initialized i915 1.4.0 20060119 on minor 0
<abattoir> !paste
<tehpwn> [17181863.300000]  NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O MODULE] .
<tehpwn> [17181863.364000]  NTFS volume version 3.1.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<abattoir> Jucato: bzr is my current fav. ;)
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, try 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' again
<Jucato> abattoir: I'm going to "learn" that too... and git as well
<abattoir> tehpwn: i don't think it got executed the last time
<tehpwn> abattoir nothgin printed back
<abattoir> tehpwn: dmesg ?
<tehpwn> k
<jughead> tehpwn:  before you do "modprobe ndiswrapper" make sure you do "depmod -a"
<tehpwn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2421/
<distro-tester> strange can't find wine in adept has just libwine libwinedev and winefish wich one i must install?
<jughead> tehpwn, does it work?
<tehpwn> does what work?
<Jucato> distro-tester: what are you trying to install?
<distro-tester> wine
<Jucato> distro-tester: er... install "wine"
<DeadFishMan> !wine | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, ndiswrapper's been loaded... now try connecting
<Jucato> !info wine | distro-tester
<distro-tester> thanx
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<tehpwn> jughead, the card dosent work if thats what your asking...
<Jucato> distro-tester: make sure "universe" is enabled
<distro-tester> it's on
<tehpwn> abattoir, the light on the card hasnt lit up yet
<tehpwn> usually it will
<abattoir> tehpwn: is it on?
<tehpwn> abattoir, the light? no
<marmasso> Hey nobody speaks italian plese
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abattoir> tehpwn: some cards have an external switch/button...
<tehpwn> Hehe, no it dosent have that
<levi__> what is the best cd extractor?
<abattoir> tehpwn: could you paste the o/p of 'sudo iwconfig' ?
<tehpwn> I have used this card before in windows and linux...
<DeadFishMan> levi__: CD Extractor? What do you want to do?
<tehpwn> abattoir, sure thing gimme a sec
<levi__> rip a cd
<abattoir> levi__: audio cd?
<DeadFishMan> levi__: Use KAudioCreator
<tehpwn> abattoir, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2422/
<levi__> i did
<DeadFishMan> levi__: And...?
<levi__> but giving me an error
<levi__> could not read /dev/cdrom
<DeadFishMan> levi__: What is the error message?
<Jucato> !cdripping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdripping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeadFishMan> levi__: Does /mnt/cdrom point to your CD-ROM drive?
<tehpwn> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tehpwn> Aww :(
<Jucato> !botabuse | tehpwn
<ubotu> tehpwn: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<abattoir> tehpwn: err... which version of kubuntu? did you remove/blacklist the native bcm43xx driver?
<Jucato> !ripping | levi__
<ubotu> levi__: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application, read the Gnome help (Applications- Multimedia -Sound Juicer Manual). To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings.
<tehpwn> abattoir, 6.06
<levi__> /mnt/cdrom?
<levi__> no
<levi__> media/cdrom
<tehpwn> abattoir, that is the driver that 'bxnp' gave me about 2 days ago in this channel
<DeadFishMan> levi__: So that's the problem. You just need to change the mount point on the app settings
<DeadFishMan> levi__: Or you can also follow this:
<abattoir> tehpwn: bcm43xx?
<DeadFishMan> !cdripping | levi__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdripping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeadFishMan> !ripping | levi__
<ubotu> levi__: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application, read the Gnome help (Applications- Multimedia -Sound Juicer Manual). To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings.
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<tehpwn> Installed ndis drivers:
<tehpwn> bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present
<tehpwn> abattoir, that one
<abattoir> tehpwn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 should explain it
<abattoir> (assuming your linksys card does use a bcm chipset)
<tehpwn> IDK?
<levi__> deadfishman can i just change the drive i want to you/?
<abattoir> tehpwn: you installed the windows driver that came w/ the card right?(through ndiswrapper) ?
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, your card used bcm chipset... now read that link... or if you prefer, i'll guide you step by step
<DeadFishMan> levi__: Sorry... I didn't understand that. If you are asking if you need to change the mount point to /media/cdrom, then the answer is yes
<abattoir> *uses
<tehpwn> abattoir, yeah i'm reading it folowing along
<tehpwn> abattoir, the driver that i downloaded from linksys.com for XP didnt work.. thats why this driver was given to me by 'bxnp'
<tehpwn> approx 2 days ago
<distro-tester> brb
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, i hope he knew what he was doing... you should be reading 1.1 in that page
<tehpwn> abattoir, already past that
<distro-tester> wine has on for 32 bit arch im 64 is that ok?
<abattoir> tehpwn: you did that the last time?
<abattoir> distro-tester: you will not be able to directly run wine on a 64-bit install
<tehpwn> abattoir, no im doing it just now... i dont recall exactually what i did last time
<stamen> hi
<stamen> please help
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, that's all you need to do... does it work now?
<distro-tester> o so how can i do im amd 3000 64 bit
<stamen> I started to delete my partition with movies
<DeadFishMan> !ask | stamen
<ubotu> stamen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tehpwn> abattoir, no still the same
<abattoir> distro-tester: have you installed a 64-bit version of kubuntu?
<stamen> and I have caneled the operation
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> 6.10
<stamen> at the benginig
<abattoir> distro-tester: oh, then you should be fine
<stamen> but now I don;t see anything int the partition
<distro-tester> ty
<stamen> after remounting all is the same
<stamen> there is nothing
<DeadFishMan> stamen: Does it mount without errors?
<tehpwn> abattoir, is there a command or something that i can do so I can just start all over??
<abattoir> tehpwn: which tool are you using to connect?
<stamen> DeadFishMan: yes it mounted without errorsd
<stamen> DeadFishMan: yes it mounted without errors
<abattoir> tehpwn: start over from where exactly?
<stamen> after this command df -h
<tehpwn> abattoir, the one that comes with kubuntu... called : wireless lan manager
<DeadFishMan> stamen: What filesystem did you use on that partition?
<stamen> it says that the partition is not empty
<abattoir> tehpwn: does it detect your network(s) ?
<stamen> et3
<stamen> ext3
<tehpwn> abattoir, idk, from where what ever the heck i did is fixable :-p
<tehpwn> abattoir, no the card isnt even turing on still
<stamen> DeadFishMan: the strange is that it is still with the information
<stamen> DeadFishMan: but I can;t see the files
<tehpwn> abattoir, and im sitting litterally 2 feet away from the router just to make sure i can get a good connection... if it ever decides to go on..
<abattoir> tehpwn: hmm... did you run those commands on that page?
<tehpwn> abattoir, yes
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, do a 'sudo iwlist eth1 scan'
<abattoir> tehpwn: do you see your networok?
<abattoir> *network
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<tehpwn> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<link> stamen: it's ok.  switch to windows
<abattoir> tehpwn: could you pastebin 'sudo iwconfig' again?
<tehpwn> sure thing
<stamen> and
<stamen> link: after that what to do
<link> stamen: lol  I was just kidding.
<blackflag> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stamen> link:  It's serious
<stamen> link: please tell me
<tehpwn> abattoir, wow it really messed up now.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2423/
<stamen> link: what to do
<link> stamen: lol  I was just kidding.
<stamen> link: It's not funny
<stamen> link: :(
<distro-tester> ok i made first mess i wanted o dowload wine and did has wike told me added this to repos eb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<link> stamen: ok... i just came in on the convo... what's you're problem?
<ForgeAus> I got 2 much data to back up! lol
<distro-tester> now tells me i med a mistake and to try to fix it from console
<distro-tester> adept can't open any more says
<stamen> link: in my mistake I started to delete one of my partitions
<DeadFishMan> stamen: I dunno if this works so I can't endorse it but you can try: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-recovery/
<ForgeAus> distro-tester wine is already in  one fo the universe or multiverse repositories I think
<stamen> link: I canceled the operation
<Skrot> Hi. When booting the Kubuntu Edgy install CD, I get an error: "Mount: function not implemented". The .iso has the correct md5sum. Any ideas?
<abattoir> tehpwn: hmm.. ok, do a 'sudo rmmod ndiswrapper' and 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' again
<ForgeAus> you don't need bidget dedicated repository...
<ForgeAus> but it might have a newer version (which isn't necessarily stable)
<stamen> link: and now I can;t see the files
<abattoir> tehpwn: then pastebin the last few lines of 'dmesg'
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<tehpwn> Segmentation fault
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$
<link> stamen: huh...  I'm not god at partitioning, but I'll try to help
<abattoir> tehpwn: kinda getting repetitive ain't it? ;)
<DeadFishMan> stamen: It is a free (as in free beer) Windows utility intended to recover data from ext2/ext3 formatted partitions
<Racchio> Hi there! I have two sound cards on my desktop pc: an onboard one and a PCI one. They both works nice but ARTS uses just one of these (the onboard one). There's any way to tell ARTS to use both or to use the PCI one? Thanks :)
<distro-tester> how do  i fix the mistake i made in adept that won't open any more?
<Phlosten> i think wine was backported to the newest version
<abattoir> tehpwn: err.. what did you do?
* Admiral_Chicago_ waves to Jucato!!11
<stamen> link: after df -h, it says that there is still not empty
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago_: hello!!
<abattoir> tehpwn: i'd suggest a reboot at this stage :)
<tehpwn> abattoir, lol, its stuck on that 2nd command
<stamen> DeadFishMan: I will try
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago_: you have a tail :)
<tehpwn> abattoir, hehe, ok ill be back :-p
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok
<Admiral_Chicago_> I have two clients, irssi and konversation
<Admiral_Chicago_> working on setting it up how I like it
<link> stamen: lol... i'm newb.  first time I heard of "dh"
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago_: hehe :)
<BluesKaj> distro-tester, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stamen> link: it is df -h
<abattoir> hi BluesKaj :)
<stamen> DeadFishMan: I will try it now
<link> stamen: right I tried the command on my computer
<stamen> DeadFishMan: hope it works
<BluesKaj> hi abattoir , how's things?
<guyz> list #*ubuntu*
<abattoir> BluesKaj: fine here... you?
<guyz> oops..
<link> stamen: hey good luck.  if it was me, I'd back up information and reinstall
<MidMark> hi
<BluesKaj> fine too :) thx
<distro-tester> ok thanx blues everytime happens must be carefool
<stamen> link: 10x
<MidMark> I've a problem: a pc that connects with a modem, it connects, but cannot reach internet, ping doesn't work, previously used ethernet modem, what you suggests?
<link> stamen:  no 10q
<BluesKaj> distro-tester, make a textfile and save the commands ppl give to fix stuff , that's what i do :)
<Deergus> How can I make certain applications start on startup?
<link> stamen:  (dont know why,  but thanks :) )
<DeadFishMan> MidMark: You probably have DNS issues
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> i did the command nothing happend do
<BluesKaj> Deergus, leave them open when you quit , they'll start up again when you login :)
<DeadFishMan> MidMark: If you use KPPP to dial to the internet, ask your ISP for the DNS and then either update KPPP accordingly or edit /etc/resolv.conf and add them there
<tehpwn> Ok I'm back!
<MidMark> DeadFishMan: no, ping doesn't work with ip number not name
<Deergus> There should be a better way. I want beryl and emerald to start on startup..
<MidMark> dns are just updated in kppp
<Deergus> anyone?
<MidMark> other ideas?
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, works now?
<DeadFishMan> MidMark: So it is the other way around, then? It does ping using the hostname but not with the IP address?
<tehpwn> abattoir, hehe, no
<Admiral_Chicago_> Deergus: perhaps #beryl knows, or link to it in ~/.kde/autostart
<abattoir> tehpwn: if it doesn't, try 'sudo rmmod bcm43xx' , 'sudo rmmod ndiswrapper' and finally 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<abattoir> tehpwn: (hoping it doesn't segfault now)
<distro-tester> maby if i reboot it will solve the problem that adept crashed for the mistake i made adding a site in it
<abattoir> tehpwn: then post the output of 'sudo iwconfig'
<tehpwn> abattoir,
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<tehpwn> ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, that's fine
<tehpwn> abattoir
<tehpwn> tehpwn@tuxbox:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<tehpwn> ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
<bart132> i have a problem with kdevelop i think ...  *n00b*
<abattoir> tehpwn: that's ok... for now
<distro-tester> brb
<tehpwn> abattoir, Whoooooo!
<tehpwn> the light is on
<BluesKaj> distro-tester, just "end current session"
<abattoir> tehpwn: good :)
<BluesKaj> oops
<tehpwn> i'll try to connect, see what happens
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok
<MidMark> DeadFishMan: it doesn't work neither with www.google.it neither with the ip number
<DeadFishMan> MidMark: What IP address are you trying to ping? Also note that certain servers on the Net refuses ping (ICMP packets) as they can be used on a ICMP flood attack
<tehpwn> abattoir, ok, i'm on
<abattoir> tehpwn: works?
<tehpwn> abattoir, appears so
<bart132> i can't execute my code ... it says something like make doesn#t find the command "aclocal"
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, could you pastebin the output of 'ndiswrapper' ?
<DeadFishMan> MidMark: They set their firewalls so that the connection attempt is either rejected (giving the network is unreachable-style of message) or just nenying it
<DeadFishMan> *denying
<tehpwn> abattoir, sure thing (but it's just a bunch of options)
<abattoir> tehpwn: yeah, i want to know which one, so that it'd startup automatically(you don't need to run the command everytime)
<MidMark> ping 209.85.129.99 -> google
<MidMark> it accepts ping so it is not this the problem
<tehpwn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2426/  abattoir
<sagemcr> windows
<CaseyOmah> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, run 'sudo ndiswrapper -m'
<bart132> hmm can't anyone help me ?
<abattoir> tehpwn: and then 'sudo depmod -a'
* tehpwn yawns
<Jucato> bart132: in case no one replies soon, you can try #kdevelop
<abattoir> bart132: what's the problem?
<DeadFishMan> MidMark: But your problem is just that you can't ping external hosts?
<DeadFishMan> MidMark: In other words, can you browse to that site without problems?
<MidMark> no
<bart132> i think it's because i'm just unknowing ... i can't execute my code it says that make doesn't know the command "aclocal"
<Jucato> abattoir: <bart132> i can't execute my code ... it says something like make doesn#t find the command "aclocal"
<tehpwn> abattoir, done & done
<abattoir> bart132: i think it's a part of automake .. do you have it installed?
<abattoir> bart132: automake-1.x
<DeadFishMan> MidMark: Please provide further details about your problem. If just ping fails, then most likely a firewall on your end (some routers-like net appliances do have certain ports/protocols blocked on them) or a firewall in the other end is causing problems
<bart132> uhm ... no :D
<abattoir> tehpwn: ok, good, it should(hopefully) start automatically... w/o you having to run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' everytime
<abattoir> bart132: install it :)
<tehpwn> abattoir, awesome
<tehpwn> thanks you so much
<abattoir> tehpwn: no problem :)
* tehpwn gives abattoir 5 banana stickers
<tehpwn> lol
<abattoir> hehe
<bart132> thnx :)
<MidMark> no ping no web
<distro-tester> ok the mess is done will me more carefool next time fish how do i solve this adpet proble i istalled the site wike told me for wine and since then won't open any more saying try apt - get install update to solve problem
<distro-tester> m*
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: Try apt-get -f install
<distro-tester> ok
<distro-tester> as root or normal user?
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: But be careful when doing that. Read carefully what apt says as it tends to remove lots of packages in order to remove what it thinks is broken dependencies
<DeadFishMan> distro-tester: root. Either use sudo -s or su
<distro-tester> says nothing couse dosen't recon it
<distro-tester> im logged as root now sudo su
<gan|y|med> hi @ all
<gan|y|med> cpu temp question
<distro-tester> i think i broke system again damn before was automatix to do that to adept
<distro-tester> is there a way to recover the mess?
<BluesKaj> geezus  automatix again
<DeadFishMan> Gotta go now... See you later, fellas
<distro-tester> later
<gan|y|med> i have a nb with a pentium m (1.86 ghz). nhc shows me 55C in windows, ksenors shows me 58C. i am not that much worried about the difference, but rather if the value can be considered normal.
<gan|y|med> can anybody please comment on this?
<tehpwn> Is there a way I can 'bind' the 'Start Button' on my keyboard to open the kicker bar?
<distro-tester> ok blues i tryied to put the url wiki told me for wine in adept but some thing went wrong so must find a way to open it back
<BluesKaj> apt-get -f install, can revert to default drivers on some hardware , in my experience . or apt-get update can as well
<gan|y|med> what temp is considered normal on a notebook with pentium m?
<distro-tester> diden't work here hope i don't have to reinstall system again
<BluesKaj> sorry apt-get upgrade
<frenris> How do I unpack a passworded .rar with unrar?
<gan|y|med> use ark
<gan|y|med> maybe?
<frenris> ark doesn't work with passwords
<gan|y|med> oh, sorry. thought it would
<abattoir> frenris: 'unrar x <file>' should work in a cli
<frenris> x being the pw? kk
<BluesKaj> abattoir, what do you know about this : http://ubuntustudio.org/  ?
<abattoir> frenris: no, x is the command for 'extracting' it
<abattoir> frenris: it'll prompt you for the password
<gan|y|med> is there no gui programme that can handle passwds?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: little really...
<abattoir> BluesKaj: i haven't really been active the last few weeks, so haven't been following the stuff around much, learnt about it from Slashdot ;)
<abattoir> gan|y|med: maybe file-roller can... not sure
<levi__> is there any program to shrink dvdz like dvdshrink for windows
<BluesKaj> ok abattoir , i'm looking ...should have looked before asking :)
<levi__> so i have turn dvd from 6.8gb to 4.5gb
* tehpwn gives banana stickers to everybody!
<gan|y|med> not really an alternative in kde
<distro-tester> can i use the backup manager to restore the problem whit adept or it works only if i did that before?
<frenris> abattoir: ty
<lenscape> !wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<distro-tester> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<lenscape> 99.3a is a very old version
<distro-tester> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<lenscape> !latest wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latest wireshark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lenscape> I would like to take the good bits from kubuntu and the good bits for suse and combine them into a distro that actually works properly
<blanck> why
<blanck> tiago sucks
<tiago> ?
<tiago> ?
<tiago> ?
<tiago> ?
<tiago> ?
<lenscape> tiago: don't be a tit
<Jiraiya> ss
<blanck> heinrich himmler
<Jiraiya> salut
<chuen> Hi. Can someone remind me of the command to kill 'apt-get' pls?
<lenscape> ctrl-c?
<blanck> joseph goebbels
<chuen> lenscape: ?
<gan|y|med> any clue, why superkaramba (i know, it's not gnome) does not display temps, though lm-sensors is installed???
<blanck> gring
<chuen> lenscape: I did it ince before, but forgot the command.
<blanck> rhm
<distro-tester> so i have to reinstall kubuntu or there's a way to get adept back running?
<blanck> hindenburg
<distro-tester> i leared it's best to use the kubuntu back up tool for everything now
<distro-tester> as it's 2 time i must reinstall couse i mess up adept
<blanck> albert speer
<Dr_willis> how are you messing up adept?
<distro-tester> yes sorry dr
<distro-tester> this time i putted the site wiki told me to use to get wine and now won't load
<blanck> hess
<distro-tester> says try apt stuff to fix it but i did and nothis
<distro-tester> nothing*
<Dr_willis> You mean you edited the apt.source file?
<blanck> himmler
<BluesKaj> !de | blanck
<ubotu> blanck: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<blanck> gring
<blanck> goebbels
<distro-tester> yes
<MidMark> I've a problem: with a modem I can connects but I cannot ping anything, dns are entered, what can be the problem?
<blanck> himmler
<gan|y|med> how do i get superkaramba scripts to display cpu temp?
<blanck> hitler
<blanck> hindenburg
<distro-tester> blanck can u shut up
<distro-tester> im trying to solve
<blanck> distro-tester sucks
<distro-tester> i putted the wiki kubuntu url in adept repos dr and then made some mistake that crash it
<blanck> distro-tester sucks
<distro-tester> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<puchat3k> what type of colors do i have to change to have a white on black color scheme in konverstaion? backbround is rather obvious when i change that i dont see any text
<blanck> distro-tester sucks
<gan|y|med> how do i get superkaramba scripts to display cpu temp??
<Dr_willis> distro-tester,   it pays to backup your origial files befor editing things.
<BluesKaj> !ops | blanck
<ubotu> blanck: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<Dr_willis> distro-tester, you should be able to change it back and apt-get update, and get things going.
<distro-tester> i discovered that now i must back up
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: ?
<distro-tester> ok how i do that as nothing can fix it in terminal since now
<Dr_willis> gan|y|med,  i imagine it depends on the superkaramba widget.
<BluesKaj> get rid of that annoying blanck ..he disrupting
<chuen> I have a problem with adept because it claims apt-get is still running.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-114-128.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<MidMark> I've a problem: with a modem I can connects but I cannot ping anything, dns are entered, what can be the problem?
<distro-tester> does snypetic give less problems?
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuen> It''s happened once before and someone gave me the comand to kill it.
<MidMark> distro-tester: synaptic is far far better than adept
<BluesKaj> thx gnomefreak
<Dr_willis> chuen,  i cant rember the factoid either...
<Dr_willis> !search adept
<ubotu> Found: packages,adeptfix,adeptcrashfix,adept fix,deborphan,dpkg fix crash,adept,apt,adept fix crash,dpkg crash fix
<Dr_willis> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<gan|y|med> Dr_willis: most of them don't work (all except one. i have tried 10 so far).
<distro-tester> ill use that then u can add identic stuff in it mark for repository?=
<distro-tester> i nead the same programs as adept
<chuen> Dr_willis: Thx
<Sirmis> hi
<chuen> Dr_willis: That worked OK - thanks.
<BluesKaj> hi Sirmis , suomalainen eh ? :)
<distro-tester> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<MidMark> I've a problem: with a modem I can connects but I cannot ping anything, dns are entered, what can be the problem? Please help!
<distro-tester> this is the error i get
<Sirmis> i can't remember "vga=??" line to grub to get 1280x1024 resolution
<BluesKaj> i know this is an obvious question distro-tester, but do you have synaptic open ?
<distro-tester> adept i use
<distro-tester> no btw
<BluesKaj> ok
<distro-tester> won't open
<chuen> Can anyone recommend an app (with GUI) to backup Kubuntu pls?
<BluesKaj> did you enter your password , distro-tester ?
<distro-tester> yes
<distro-tester> then says that
<Sirmis> 1280x1024 32 bit shell resolution ... anyone ?
<MidMark> I can connects, but damn no internet at all, no ping to ip, no ping to www.google.it
<distro-tester> so u tell me all to use snypetic ?
<distro-tester> im tired of adept crashing
<BluesKaj> well then it's hidden and it's prolly stuck open , distro-tester , reboot pls
<distro-tester> i did
<Sirmis> MidMark: do you use dhcp ? or what ?
<BluesKaj> you have to do it again to close it
<MidMark> no it's a analogic modem
<tehpwn> Ok, so I'm mounting my iPod in amarok... Before it connect I have to set a mount point. I chose /media/ipod... so when the ipod get plugged in what is the "Pre-Connect Command" (ex: mount %d)
<BluesKaj> reboot
<distro-tester> many times?
<distro-tester> couse i did it once
<Dr_willis> chuen,  depends on what sort of backup you want to di.
<MidMark> Sirmis: I have entered dns but dosn't work, should I add the option "assign default route to this gateway"?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  for a full system 'backup/restore' cd/dvd set - i tend to use Mondo/Mindi
<BluesKaj> once should be enuff , then run sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tehpwn> repost: Ok, so I'm mounting my iPod in amarok... Before it connect I have to set a mount point. I chose /media/ipod... so when the ipod get plugged in what is the "Pre-Connect Command" (ex: mount %d)
<chuen> Dr_willis: Well, in case my system crashes in a serious way or gets locked - to back up essentials  to external HD
<frenris> How would I install cinelerra? I dled the .deb packages that are linked to from here http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php under "ubuntu," but when I try to install any of them I get a message saying that it depends on on the other packages.
<chuen> Dr_willis: Yes, I could do it to CD.
<tehpwn> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dr_willis> chuen,  all the really imporntant stuff would be your users /home dirs.. unless you got a lot of customized configs.. so i guess ya need to decide what you want to backup and how to restore. I tend to just backup /home every so often to a spare hd.
<gan|y|med> i have 100% cou usage, but top shows only 20-30. but the nb is running with full power. any ideas why?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  your system shouldent 'crash' or 'get locked up' to such a extent that ya cant fix it. :)
<chuen> Dr_willis: I'll install 'mondo' and take a look.
<Dr_willis> chuen,  mondo/mindi work together. :)
<chuen> Dr_willis: Just some paranoia left over from windoze daze :)
<Dr_willis> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2-2 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<Dr_willis> !info mindi
<ubotu> mindi: creates boot/root disks based on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.09-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 152 kB, installed size 732 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 ia64)
<chuen> Dr_willis: I'll install mindi too then :)
<MidMark> Sirmis: the problem is the default gateway shown with command route is still 192.168.1.1 that was with the ethernet, now how can I set the one gives by kppp connection?
<tehpwn> !ipod tehpwn
<ubotu> ipod: tool for retrieving informations from iPods. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB
<tehpwn> !ipod | tehpwn
<ubotu> tehpwn: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<gan|y|med> ok, are there any issues with cpu scaling in edgy? i have nothing running except standard kde desktop and my cpu is running on full power
<frenris> How would I install cinelerra? I dled the .deb packages that are linked to from here http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php under "ubuntu," but when I try to install any of them I get a message saying that it depends on on the other packages.
<Sirmis> MidMark: dhcp or not ?
<frenris> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<MidMark> Sirmis: I'm NOT with ethernet so there is no dhcp
<MidMark> I'm with an analogic modem
<Dr_willis> frenris,  thats part of the job of the package manager - to install addational depends as needed. doing it manually - i guess ya need to see what depends it says it needs and install them first.
<tehpwn> !xgl | tehpwn
<ubotu> tehpwn: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Sirmis> MidMark: have you seen "man ifconfig" ?
<chuen> Dr_willis: Can't finf mindi or mondo in menus - are the cmd line only?
<MidMark> Sirmis: no but if you can say to me would be great
<Dr_willis> chuen,  yes. Time to read the homepage/docs - its a rather... powerfull tool.
<Dr_willis> chuen,  i normally ise it after i do a clean install and sort of 'mirror' the system - so i can go back to the initial setup easially.
<Sirmis> MidMark: if you need to set ip etc to your nic you can use ifconfig to do that
<xera> what's the cmd to generate the md5hash of a file?
<MidMark> Sirmis: ok so I want to configure gateway to the one that return kppp connection
<Dr_willis> md5sum filename
<chuen> Dr_willis: OK, ta.
<MidMark> but ifconfig works with kppp connections?
<unix_infidel> ifconfig works with most all interfaces :)
<unix_infidel> even those that dont really "exist", case in point: virtual bridges :)
<Sirmis> MidMark: sorry .. but i have no idea what you mean :/
<MidMark> unix_infidel: ok so how can I tell to always uses the gateway returned from a kppp connection instead of 192.168.1.1 that is the default now?
<frenris> Dr_willis, but how then do I get the package manager to do its job? I tell it to install one of the packages in my /home directory and it shouts but a whole list of other packages without getting them or installing the ones already in my home directory that I dled.
<unix_infidel> MidMark: I havent done ppp since like 1995
<MidMark> Sirmis: the problem is I have the default gateway set to "192.168.1.1" and I want to set the default to the one that dynamically return kppp every time I caonnects... is it clear?
<unix_infidel> I'd assume kppp can do that for you.
<Minataku> unix_infidel: You must have one massively swollen bladder
<Minataku> *rimshot*
<MidMark> unix_infidel: it doesn't
<xtoxico> I have some problems with Bery/XGL and my ATI x600se... All works ok but the font on the screen is very very small, somebody with the same problem??
<Minataku> Sorry, had to take the immature angle... it's all for the humor
<Minataku> XD
<MidMark> unix_infidel: it returns the gateway but the default remains 192.168.1.1 so I cannot connect
<Dr_willis> frenris,  you are bypassing the  features that you are wanting, by downloading the individual packages that way. You want to let it download the  packages from a repo.
<Minataku> xtoxico: The problem is simple... your eyes are too small
<Minataku> XD
<xtoxico> Xdddd
<Dr_willis> frenris,  or you start using dpkg -i whatever.deb and hope ya get the right order/packages all installed.
<Dr_willis> frenris,  you are trying to outsmart it. :)
<unix_infidel> Minataku: I havent done human nutrient extraction since 1949.
<unix_infidel> I do cold fusion exclusively :)
<Minataku> unix_infidel: lol
<Minataku> Touche XD
<Dr_willis> frenris,  you could do a 'dpkg -i *.deb' if you think you got them all.
<Minataku> xtoxico: Perhaps there's a config line you overlooked somewhere?
<MidMark> help?
<xtoxico> I try to change DPI resolution to 96 but It doesn't work
<Minataku> I can't really help beyond basic troubleshooting, I've never used Beryl
<Minataku> I just wanted to try to help to make up for the bad joke XD (Sorry, BTW X3 )
<xera> hmm
<xtoxico> don't worry minataku, I can work with gnome
<xera> i can't install unrar ;s
<xtoxico> but I like Beryl
<Minataku> xtoxico: I'm sure if you wait around someone who can help will
<xtoxico> I hope it
<poningru> ca!rar
<poningru> err
<poningru> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BluesKaj> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Minataku> I'm not one for resource-hogging, ugly, massively-useless UIs
<Minataku> If I wanted one I'd switch back to Vista
<Minataku> s/back//
<xtoxico> vista Sucks!!
<Minataku> But that's all just my opinion
<poningru> Minataku: beauty of beryl: all the benefits of os x/vista (and more) without the bloat
<Minataku> Yeah, but as far as completely useless UIs go, Vista is top of the heap
<Minataku> poningru: That's where my thinking differs, I don't see a UI that requires a high-end graphics card to be non-bloated or beneficial
<poningru> ... it doesnt need a high end card
<MidMark> guys none that uses kppp? How can I add the default gateway returned by the connection?
<Minataku> It's already using more resources than is required for something that shouldn't really be seen more than it absolutely needs to
<Minataku> I use Fluxbox, BTW, to put what I mean into perspective
<poningru> ah gotcha
<BluesKaj> I just make sure i have a nice pic for desktop background ...that's all the graphics trickery i need :)
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Indeed
<Minataku> I load one up via xv then leave it on the root window
<xtoxico> touche!!
<Minataku> Speaking of, it's been... uh
<Minataku>  12:21:30 up 25 days, 23:13,  6 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.05, 0.36
<Minataku> 25d since last change
<Minataku> lol
<surgy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> Almost 26d
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !xv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> No xv?! Blasphemy!
<MidMark> How can I add the default gateway returned by a kppp connection?
<xtoxico> another question..... Fglrx or dri for ATI's cards??
<xera> hmm
<Xera> can i resize my linux partition while it's running?
<xtoxico> Xera: NO, you cannot
<dust> Xera: if it's lvm, you can
<Xera> then how do i change the size? -.-
<Xera> dust: lvm?
<dust> logical volume manager (?)
<dust> something along those lines
<Xera> and how do i check that?
<Dr_willis> this line of questions is getting scary. :)
<xtoxico> the most simple than you can do is download de LiveCd Gpart!
<frenris_> Xera: ya just get a gparted livecd
<Minataku> Changed!
<frenris_> !gparted
<Xera> damn it
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Xera> lol
<Xera> ok back in a bit
<dust> Xera: uhm... sudo lvm -> lvdisplay I think
<dust> I guess if "lvm" gives you error messages, you don't use it
<dust> :P
<Admiral_Chicago_> i'm trying to sync my google contacts with Kmail, any way to do it
<Balsamic_Chicken> hey guys, anyone know a solution to the problem here? http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg139467.html
<dust> hmmm are there any way of using gparted with lvm?
<xtoxico> dust: I think so
<dust> xtoxico: if I just launch gparted, it shows as a unrecongnized lvm volume
<xtoxico> dust: Ouch!
<tehpwn> !ipod | tehpwn
<ubotu> tehpwn: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<frenris_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prower> Hello :> I recently upgraded to 6.10, and lately I've had a lot of problems with Kaffeine...specifically it seems as if the system's locking up randomly a lot of the times that I use it :/ Anyone else had this problem?
<dust> oh, forgot to mention: I'm using luks (?) to encrypt all my partitions 'cept for /boot
<xtoxico> dust: I'm wrong, Gparted cannot use with LVM
<xtoxico> look this http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm
<renato> so, I'm having trouble installing webmin, anyone, any pointers_
<renato> ?
<dust> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293299
<dust> renato: what sort of problems?
<renato> well I downloaded the deb package from their site and when I run the install it stumbles upon dependency issues
<xtoxico> ciao dust
<renato> and if I try to sudo apt-get install the "dependencies" they are broken or don't exist
<Balsamic_Chicken> hey guys, anyone know a solution to the problem here? http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg139467.html
<dust> xtoxico: later
<dust> renato: got similar problems myself - getting the feeling that *buntu respositories are way outdated and old
<renato> yes
<Dr_willis> renato,  you may want to use the sources for webmin from the webmin site.
<Dr_willis> renato,  not the packages.
<Dr_willis> webmin is sort of not gettting much support from ubuntu/debian any more.
<Bipolar> renato: iirc, the deb on webmins site is made for debian, not ubuntu. hence, it's looking for old packages that ubuntu does not carry.
<Bipolar> I always end up using the install script.
<Bipolar> even on debian
<Dr_willis> even debian i think is  getting where they dont support webmin any more i recall
<Bipolar> webmin updates things a lot faster then debian does, and packages just don't get built. the script is the way to go.
<renato> thanks Dr_willis, I also noticed I had my universe and multiverse repositories commented, I just uncommented them, It might come up now with sudo apt-get install
<Dr_willis> renato,  with webmin - you are best to either - not use it... :) or use the lastest sources...
<Goliath23> hi
<Dr_willis> Howdies
<Goliath23> I try to install kubuntu or ubuntu server 6.06 on a brand new HP system. The installer has problems mounting the cdrom so I tried another cdrom, same problem. Now I guess the problem is the ide driver on the mainboard. what possibilities do I have?
<Dr_willis> could try the alternative /text based cd. and you may want to try the latest edgy eft version of the cd's
<Dr_willis> i think they are version 6.10 (i always get the #'s messed up)
<Goliath23> where do I find the latest text base install of ubuntu/kubuntu? I need text base installation since I want to configure a software raid 1
<Dr_willis> ubuntu/kubuntu download sites have them
<Goliath23> I tried 6.10 already I think. but hey, I'll give it another try
<tehpwn> Has anybody seen the new ATHF episodes? F'n hillarious!!!
<Dr_willis> its the 'alternative isntall cd'
<_BlackHawk_> hi
<_BlackHawk_> all
<Goliath23> tehpwn: ATF?
<Goliath23> ATHF?
<renato> thanks, Dr_willis, any other console for server admin you recommend that might be more "ubuntu friendly"?
<Dr_willis> a cartoon.
<Dr_willis> renato,  i ve gotten away from relying on those things. :) ive used webmin in the past with good success.. just be sure to secure it tightly.
<tehpwn> Goliath23, ATHF!!! Aqua Teen Hunger Force
<Dr_willis> renato,  with vnc - you can remote in and do stuff that way :) is now i normally do it these days
<renato> thanks Dr_willis, i'll look into it
<Dr_willis> renato,  or just ssh in and run whatever gui tools ya want. :)
<renato> yeah, but I don't seem to find much gui tools
<MidMark> ok the problem was that I have to disable network interface, but I don't like so much this solution, there is a better way to chnage default gateway?
<Dr_willis> ive found kde gui tools for about everything i need to do.
<Dr_willis> but its often faster to do it with the shell. :)
<renato> that's why I stuck kubuntu-desktop on my server (Sacrillege, I know)
<qwe> hello
<BluesKaj> not sacrilege, it's still linux ...a windows server would be sacrilege :)
<renato> heheh
<renato> I can't afford that
<qwe> somebody know how i can have sound preview in konqueror?
<BluesKaj> we have too many so called purists around anyway :)
<Dr_willis> Blasphmy!
<Dr_willis> next you will be saying we need fancy 3d wiggly windows on the desktop!
<qwe> ???
<Dr_willis> and animated 'fire explosions' when you close a window!
<BluesKaj> beryl luvvers !
<Dr_willis> and a 3d-Cube to change desktops
<qwe> nodody?
<renato> wouldn't  it be fun :P
<BluesKaj> qwe, what do you mean sound preview ?
<Dr_willis> qwe,  never looked into it.. never wanted it. :)  check the forums perhaps? or #kde - or the Kubuntu Faq - there may be some package you need to install.
<qwe> in preview
<qwe> I acivated sound preview
<Dr_willis> i recall seeing a similer feature with gnome - but to get it working with mp3's some other packatges needed to be isntalled.
<qwe> bat when i go wih the mouse on mp3 file ---> no sound
<Dr_willis> does it work with wavs ?
<qwe> no
<Dr_willis> the Kubuntu Faq - mention packaged needing to be isntalled for mp3 support.
<qwe> no wav ogg mp3
<renato> lame
<qwe> i can read the mpe (libxine-extracodecs
<qwe> mp3
<qwe> and libmad
<renato> not as in "you are lame" though
<qwe> is installed
<qwe> maybe I forgot some package
<ctothej> I need some with mounting. I had fstab mounting 2 ntfs drives with ntfs-3g, but after i plugged in a usb flash drive and restarted, the drives changed from being on /dev/sdd to /dev/sde ! how can i make it so that they dont change? or that it mounts the particular volumes all the time no matter what else is plugged in?
<ctothej> *help
<Dr_willis> ctothej,  you using edgy eft?
<ctothej> yes
<renato> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<qwe> ctothej: use a UUID
<Dr_willis> You can set the fstab files to mount things based on the UUID and other 'drive' identifiers. not just the /dev/whatever name
<Dr_willis> ive even set up fstab to use the drives Label. not uuid
<ctothej> how do I go about getting the UUID of those drives?
<ctothej> Dr_willis: that would be great
<qwe> ctothej: read teh man
<Dr_willis> I belive theres a wiki page on it also.
<ctothej> qwe: man for fstab? or what?
<Dr_willis> i learned a lot about it from a chapter in 'Ubuntu Hacks'
<ForgeAus> hey Dr Willis :)
<Dr_willis> theres some rather odd command (that i can never rember) that tells ya all the 'info' on the disk.
<user3> Dr_willis: Ubuntu hacks? what is it?
<qwe> 1 second
<Dr_willis> user3,  a book. :)
<Dr_willis> its allready a little out of date.
<user3> :) thanks how you got any url for download ?
<Dr_willis> go to the bookstore... buy it... :)
<user3> ;) yes sure :D
<Dr_willis> its an Orieally book. it may be on their digital libaray
<cesar_> hello room
<qwe> Dr_willis: how is the pgk for have more utils in konqueror (term here,create a .war archive  )
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<qwe> in kubuntu
<qwe> i tried with konq-addons
<qwe> but isn't this
<Dr_willis> I belive the Kubuntu Faq - mentions some packages that add on the  default-kde type extras/profiles and other tools.
<qwe> ok
<qwe> konqueror to me
<Skrot> What's the name of the flash 9 package in edgy backport?
<qwe> ^_^
<Dr_willis> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<qwe> flashplayer-nonfree
<ctothej> UUID works like a charm... found them in device manager.
<alex_767> ciao
<qwe> ciap alex_767
<qwe> ciao alex_767
<Skrot> qwe: There's only flashplugin-nonfree and it's 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<ctothej> Now what about full access for my user account for smb network mapped drives?
<alex_767> .............qualcuno sa dirmi come impostare skypecast su kubuntu............????
<CVirus> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Dr_willis> ctothej,  smb shares on the linux box? be sure to give the user a smb password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<qwe> Skrot: u need a new repository
<Skrot> I've got "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main universe multiverse restricted"
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<alex_767> ho visto che ho bisogno di d-bus....
<CVirus> <Skrot> qwe: There's only flashplugin-nonfree and it's 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<CVirus> Skrot: make sure you apt-get update after you enable backports
<ctothej> Dr_willis: that command will add a user to an allowed smb access list?
<CVirus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skrot> CVirus: Weird, I thought I'd already updated..
<Skrot> but it worked
<CVirus> fine
<Skrot> But the download fails
<CVirus> same here .. hehe
<Skrot> dang, i'll just do it the old fashion way then :p
<CVirus> Skrot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<alex_767> ....forse devo installare qualcosa....
<Dr_willis> ctothej,  it will give them a samba password to the linux box.. what shares and stuf they can actually access on the linux box. depends on how you have the samba config file setup.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> ctothej,  the users home dir - may or may not be set up as default to be a share for them.
<ctothej> Dr_willis: don't really have it set up. i just use smbfs in fstab to mount the network drive.
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@84-73-114-128.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> ctothej,  you are accessing a LINUX share? or a share on a windows box?  what i am talking about is to let windows users access shares on a Linux box.
<ctothej> Dr_willis: no, accessing a windows share from linux.
<ctothej> Dr_willis: its an smb share, a buffalo linkstation NAS box.
<Dr_willis> ctothej,  then you either mount the thing. :) or use that FUSE samba stuff.. or a share browser like smb4k. or the smb:\ feature of konwueror... or proberly other ways...
<ctothej> Dr_willis: i have mounted it. but only root has rwx access.
<ctothej> Dr_willis: i want to have my user account have full access.
<jeroen__> hi all can someone help me? i cant change my screen resolution:( and cant fint how to at the wiki page
<jeroen__> hi all can someone help me i cant change my screen resolution anymore.. how cn i do that? i know i have to restart x orso but nothing shows up at wiki
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Try xrandr from the command line.
<kkerwin> jeroen__: You may need to install xrandr, with a "sudo apt-get install xrandr" first.
<jeroen__> ok
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Then just look at the manpage. I can't remember the specifics of it.
<jeroen__> does that work on Ubuntu>?
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Yes.
<jeroen__> well it didnt download anything
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Are you using the command line or a graphical interface to apt?
<jeroen__> do i need to restart x?
<jeroen__> i'm using a terminal
<jeroen__> i just upgate to 6.06
<Minataku> xrandr can change the X resoltion on the fly
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Alright. Must already be downloaded. Take a look at xrandr's manpage, and then try running.
<kkerwin> Minataku: Thanks. Forgot to explain that part. :-)
<Minataku> It's a lifesaver for things like misbehaving apps that change the resolution then doesn't change it back or crashes and leaves you with a tiny box
<Minataku> lol
<jeroen__> it shows difrent ....x....x....
<Minataku> jeroen__: What's your normal resolution?
* tehpwn needs help with gtkpod...... 
<jeroen__> dont know its to big normally i have more picsels
<Minataku> Well, type xrandr
<Minataku> It should give you a list
<jeroen__> ok
<jeroen__> yes
<jeroen__> it shows
<Minataku> Pick one
<Minataku> When you find the right one, remember it's number
<Minataku> lol
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Then type xrandr -s (NUMBER OF WHAT YOU PICKED)
<Goliath23> is there a possibility to install kubuntu from within another bootdisk or distribution.
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Without the ()'s
<jeroen__> it sais comand not found
<kkerwin> err?
<Goliath23> let's say I boot from a gentoo minimal bootrom (which detects my motherboards ide chipset) and then install kubuntu?
<Minataku> Then you need to install xrandr first
<kkerwin> Minataku: But I thought he had it installed?
<jeroen__> it wont download bcouse it is already there
<Minataku> Goliath23: Or you can follow the handbook and use Gentoo instead :D
<Minataku> jeroen__: ...
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Check spelling?
<jeroen__> but do i have to type xrandr 1 or 2 or 3?
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Try "xrandr -s 1"
<dromer> Q: I have this 'public' htpc in the kitchen, and the public-user's konsole can't do lots of stuff, like scrolling back woth arrow left or up
<dromer> how can I edit this users konsole account so I can use the konsole most efficiently, because this kind of sucks
<Minataku> dromer: You have an X terminal in your kitchen? :o
<weedar> I want to make a poster for an office, is there a fast & easy tool to curve text? Like curve it around a circle
<dromer> Minataku: no a htpc running kubuntu edgy, for watching movies, listening music etc
<Minataku> Oh
<jeroen__> well it syays big...
<dromer> I use the konsole occasionally, but even sshing to this chat or using my sudoer account (ssh into the machine itself :P) kind of sucks
<jeroen__> it works but i need a hier resolution
<jeroen__> Higher
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Try "xrandr -s 0"
<jeroen__> ok
<Minataku> jeroen__: Pick a number that corresponds to a higher resolution
<Minataku> Like 0, yeah
<jeroen__> i want even smaller:d
<kkerwin> jeroen__: 0 is the highest that your current xorg.conf file will allow. If that is too small, then we will need to edit your xorg.conf file.
<kkerwin> jeroen__: OK.
<jeroen__> i could do it erlier
<kkerwin> jeroen__: One second ...
<Minataku> dromer: I think the conf on your htpc is screwed up, but I really can't imagine why Konsole wouldn't do such
<Minataku> I'm banking on misconfiguration, though
<kkerwin> jeroen__: "sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jeroen__> ok i try
<dromer> Minataku: it's just on the public users acccount, when I ssh into the machine using my sudoer I can do anything I want
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Then find the "screen section"
<dromer> ok, dinertime, bbl
<kkerwin> Add a new "SubSection Display"
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Under that, add "Depth 24"
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Under that add "Modes 1280x1024"
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Then "EndSubsection"
<jeroen__> i cant add something
<jeroen__> do i have to enter
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Hit the "i" button
<kkerwin> jeroen__: It should then say "-- INPUT --"
<jeroen__> yes
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Now make your edits.
<jeroen__> donno what to pick ist there something on wiki?
<kkerwin> jeroen__: I'm not sure. You should be fine with the edits I gave you, though.
<jeroen__> i cant edit i'm in some kind of menu
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Alright. We're going to use an easier editor.
<jeroen__> how do u restart x?
<kkerwin> jeroen__: We need to chang ethe config before we can restart X
<jeroen__> ok
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Start a new terminal.
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Do "sudo killall vim"
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Then "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Minataku> Never, ever suggest vi or emacs to a new Linux user
<kkerwin> Minataku: Ya. Lesson learned ... :-)
<Minataku> nano is the editor of choice for new and expert alike
<ForgeAus> pico nano
<Minataku> Considering it actually EDITS without fancy s!!! to memorize
<Minataku> But then I'm just of the mind that an editor should facilitate easy editing of things ;3
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Got kate started?
<ForgeAus> ahh yes kate
<kkerwin> Minataku: I'm also of the opinion that when in doubt, go graphical. :-)
<Minataku> kkerwin: Bah
<Minataku> lol
<kkerwin> lol
<jeroen__> no
<Minataku> You don't need X if you have nano
<Minataku> Really, you don't need X period
<Minataku> It's more of a nice thing to have
<jeroen__> prolly have to intall kate
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Try "sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jeroen__> installing kate
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Cool.
<frenris_> doesn't kate come with kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !info kate
<ubotu> kate: advanced text editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 776 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<kkerwin> frenris_: That's what I thought.
<Dr_willis> optional :)
<Minataku> !info nano
<ubotu> nano: free Pico clone with some new features. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.12-2 (edgy), package size 272 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<Minataku> Standard, see? Just use that
<chairmeleon> hello everybody :)
<frenris_> nano is so much easier than vi.
<Minataku> The poor guy's already confused and flustered
<Minataku> And you're telling vi this and install that
<chairmeleon> Does anyone know how to make Konqueror display file names without these "..."
<Minataku> chairmeleon: Get a wider screen
<frenris_> alright: Kate > Nano > Gedit > Emacs > vi
<maciek_> i use kate and nano, vi is too hard for me:P
<frenris_> :)
<jeroen__> no database availeble
<Minataku> Negative, Kate and Gedit shouldn't be on the list
<Goliath23> how "stable" is feisty yet? :=
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Alright. We're going to use nano
<kkerwin> jeroen__: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<chairmeleon> Minataku: Very funny :D No, but seriously. Nautilus can display the full names. Though, I can't get konqueror to do that properly
<Minataku> As nice as X is, building a dependence on it is asking for disaster
<frenris_> minataku: don't kate and gedit have just as much right as emacs to be on the list? I mean they are both graphical although emacs is totally bloated.
<jeroen__> kkerwin why cant i find it on wiki?
<Minataku> frenris_: See my last line
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Well ... I'm not too familiar with the wiki. You can try if you like. :-/
<jeroen__> do u have a linck so i can read how to install the right resolution
<kkerwin> jeroen__: One sec ...
<frenris_> Emacs isn't based on x?
<jeroen__> the chat is going to fast
<jeroen__> lol
<Minataku> I know it's nice to have everything just work with a nice graphical interface, if something happens and that fails you should be versed in CLI alone as well
<bernd_> hi
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Understood. No prob.
<Minataku> So you're not left out in the cold in the event X decides not to start one day
<chairmeleon> Please, tell me if you know. Does anybody know how to make konqueror display the full file names (i.e, like Nautilus does)
<bernd_> can anybody help me?
<jeroen__> i'm in nano
<Minataku> chairmeleon: There's no options?
<Minataku> !ask | bernd_
<ubotu> bernd_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bernd_> ok - i installed beryl and it works fine
<Minataku> frenris_: emacs is both, actually
<chairmeleon> Minataku: Was that a rhetorical question? Are there no options to make konqueror do this? :/
<bernd_> but if i restart the system, beryl is shut down and i have to restart it manually
<Minataku> chairmeleon: I meant in the preferences menu
<Minataku> There isn't an option for such that's just not enabled?
<bernd_> i want to put it into the autostart but i can not find it
<jeroen__> kkerwin i'm in nano now
<chairmeleon> Minataku: Yes, I have tried that already. Changing number of lines, text width e.t.c. But whatever I do, it just looks totally out of place
<Minataku> chairmeleon: Hm
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Ok. Still want the wiki?
<Minataku> I don't use KDE at all so I can't exactly help, sorry >.<
<jeroen__> sure
<kkerwin> jeroen__: http://tinyurl.com/2eepwp
<chairmeleon> Minataku: OK, well thanks anyway
<Minataku> chairmeleon: Hang around
<Minataku> Someone will show up who can help
<frenris_> !uboto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkerwin> jeroen__: Scroll to the very bottom gray box
<chairmeleon> Minataku: BTW, if you're a gnome user? Are you?
<jeroen__> how can i change to the Ubuntu chat?
<Minataku> chairmeleon: Negative
<frenris_> the irony
<brendan__> Hello, I'm having a problem where usb 1.1 devices are not detected but usb 2.0 devices are. Does anyone know why this may happen?
<Minataku> I'm not even an Ubuntu user
<bernd_> how can i do it that beryl is started at the boot time?
<kkerwin> jeroen__: "/join #ubuntu"
<frenris_> uboto
<Minataku> I'm a Gentoo user, as for my WM of choice, that's Fluxbox
<Kyral> FluxBox FTW on low power systems
<Kyral> (Or laptops)
<Schuenemann> what does this mean? /usr/share/opera//locale/english.lng
<chairmeleon> Oh, then this one goes out to eveybody else. Can you use the (much wider) variety of screensavers present under KDE in Gnome?
<Minataku> No X FTW on low power systems
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I got 5h on a laptop rated at Windows/super-slow for only 3h
<Kyral> Minataku: Fluxbox == Multiple XTerms on one screen :D
<Schuenemann> what does this mean? /usr/share/opera//locale/english.lng - there are 2 slashes after opera, and the opera directory does not exist
<Minataku> Keep in mind that would be 3h of unusable operating time
<Minataku> Kyral: Nah, without X you get far more battery life
<Kyral> Minataku: I hardly use my machine without A/C often anyway
<Minataku> Same here
<Kyral> The battery life is only about 1 1/2 hours
<Kyral> Besides, Conky FTW
<Minataku> Konqueror? *blarf*
<Kyral> CONKY!
<Kyral> Not Konq!
<Kyral> Its a system monitor
<Schuenemann> what does this mean? /usr/share/opera//locale/english.lng - there are 2 slashes after opera, and the opera directory does not exist
<Minataku> The last time I used KDE was maybe a year ago
<Minataku> lol
<Kyral> Schuenemann: No idea
<Schuenemann> =/
<Kyral> Minataku: Then what are you doing here?
<lotusleaf> Is anyone able to mount floppies in Konqueror? I have to resort to using Nautilus which makes me feel ill
<Minataku> I was lured in with promises of free crap
<Minataku> :D
<Dr_willis> lotusleaf,  use the shell?
<ForgeAus> lol Kyral he's having a bad fur day!
<lotusleaf> Dr_willis: right, but for people who need to use a GUI mounter
<lotusleaf> Dr_willis: I deploy Kubuntu to folks and none of them use CLI like I do
<Kyral> The winds of change are blowing
<Minataku> I was just saying earlier it's good to have rudimentary CLI experience
<Dr_willis> lotusleaf,  im supprised any of them have floppies. :)  i dont even have one hooked up to test/check what may be wrong
<Minataku> Since if X ever fails you're up sh?t creek without it
<lotusleaf> Dr_willis: I know, I tell them all to use CDRW and/or USB thumb drives but (several of them) insist upon using floppies, so I guess if there's no graphical way for them to mount them with Konq in Kubuntu I'll have to have them continue to switch back/forth to Nautilus :/
<lotusleaf> I think there's a bug on lp about this, I'll have to keep up w/ that
<Minataku> Does Kubuntu have no way of checking the DCL?
<Dr_willis> lotusleaf,  try looking in media:/  not /media/ - check the forums/wiki perhaps thares some bugglet.
<Minataku> Or occasionally polling the FDD?
<lotusleaf> Dr_willis: thx =)
<Dr_willis> lotusleaf,  or just make a script that mounts, and unmounts the things and make some icons.
<Dr_willis> I got a floppy drive here... but no floppys. :)
<lotusleaf> Dr_willis: true that's one idea =)
<lotusleaf> Dr_willis: I hate floppies and floppy drives
<Minataku> Hey now
<Minataku> Floppies are still useful
<lotusleaf> I hates them!! :)
<lotusleaf> Minataku: for frisbees
<Minataku> Especially when working with old systems like I do
<Minataku> A good 1.44MB floppy or two can still be an invaluable rescue tool
<lotusleaf> Minataku: true
<lotusleaf> Minataku: and with QNX 4 floppy demo you can boot into a GUI w/ mouse support and access the net ;)
<Dr_willis> netboot. :)
<Minataku> Indeed, lotusleaf :D
<Dr_willis> I got a LS120 drive somewhere..
<Minataku> Unfortunately most Floppy Linux distros lack ESDI support
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> floppies are so 1980's
<Minataku> So is a nice 6502, but I won't complain if presented with one
<Dr_willis> I got several C64's :)
<Minataku> I like Sun stuff
<Minataku> I've got a bunch of bits and always looking for more
<extern> why I can't run java applications (at least azureus and eclipse, haven't tried others)? They crash with some error about memmove
<Valmarko> I'm having problems installing flashplugin-nonfree. ' Downloading... download failed.... The Flash plugin is not installed'. What should I do?
<FreddyM> Valmarko: open up a konsole
<FreddyM> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Valmarko> ok
<ForgeAus> eclipse requires sun java
<Minataku> Valmarko: I'd download the tarball manually and install it that way, but try that first
<extern> I have it installed
<ForgeAus> azureus I don't know much about
<extern> but it crashse with mmemove error
<Minataku> extern: Paste(bin) the error
<Dr_willis> check your path and what java is being used ( java --version ) or (java -version)
<Minataku> I don't think that has anything to do with it, he might have a bum Java install
<Dr_willis> somthing to check at least. :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> "Make sure Java is plugged in"
<Minataku> XD
<Valmarko> No... It cames out with the same problem
<extern> I had the same error before reinstalling ubuntu to kubuntu
<Minataku> extern: Paste(bin) the error, please
<extern> ok
<extern> I'm on it
<Minataku> Coo
<extern> pastebins are uploading slowly :P
<Minataku> You know if it's a small error you can paste it here, or is it many, many lines?
<extern> a lot of lines, but the main error is java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: memmove
<extern> http://pastebin.com/864434
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> It seems there's a known bug open against it
<extern> azureus practically gives the same error
<extern> this bug has been there for quite a while, I think :/
<extern> at least a month old
<Minataku> Yeah, the Azuerus error is what I found
<Minataku> extern: More than that
<extern> sux :P
<Minataku> It seems it may have been fixed at one point but was reopened
<Minataku> Indeed, it's certainly a nice black eye
<Minataku> Anyway, for functional replacements
<Minataku> I use BitTornado
<Minataku> !bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.15-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 147 kB, installed size 864 kB
<Minataku> And for development tasks I use Anjuta
<Minataku> !anjuta
<extern> can it handle multiple torrents?
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<Minataku> extern: As many as you open clients for
<Minataku> I've had at least 6 instances at once
<extern> is there any client similar to bitcomet?
<Minataku> I hope not
<extern> why? :P
<Minataku> BitComet is a bane on the BT community
<extern> what does bane mean?
<Minataku> !define bane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about define bane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Aw, no dictionary
<Minataku> The meaning of bane as an English form of nemesis, the bringer of ruin, dates only from 1577. Now an affliction, curse, evil, ill, plague, scourge or woe, in Old English bana had a more specific and immediate meaning, of "slayer", "murderer."
<Dr_willis> i just tend to use ktorrent
<extern> I don't see why bitcomet is so bad
<Dr_willis> or wine and utorrent.
<Minataku> I know people who outright ban BitComet users on sight
<Minataku> extern: It's a cheat client
<Dr_willis> bitcomet had some 'new' features that  can screw things up.
<extern> what do you mean?
<Minataku> That too
<Minataku> It completely ignores the BT standard
<Minataku> It's like if Microsoft made a BT client
<Valmarko> Problem solved :) I downloaded the tarball from adobe
<Minataku> They'd make sh?t up that are completely in violation of the protocol and call them "features"
<Minataku> Which is exactly what BitComet does
<Minataku> Not to mention also that it's a cheater client
<Minataku> It fakes high upload ratios
<Minataku> Which is a detriment to everyone, since sharing is how BT works in the first place
<extern> I haven't noticed that my upload ratio would be faked
<Dr_willis> i thought BT was all about putting zips in rars, and then into .bin/cues and then password protecting them...
<Minataku> No, that's Limewire/Kazaa/etc
<Minataku> Bittorrent, barring cheats and corporations is a good way to get things
<Rawk> So uh, how about those AirportExtreme wireless cards?
<Minataku> Even Linux distros such as Kubuntu use BT for distribution
<Minataku> And as long as people seed to at least 1.000 the system works
<Dr_willis> what BITES is when a disrto/company ONLY releases their stuff via Torrent.
<Minataku> Indeed
<Rawk> I hate that.
<Dr_willis> I forget the disrto ive seen that does that...
<Rawk> A lot do, don't they?
<Dr_willis> so i spend a week downloading a iso - that then dident work. due to their male os.
<Dr_willis> lame os.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> But sometimes such is necessary, think of the bandwidth loads involved with hosting a distro
<Dr_willis> "SuperGamerLiveCd" i think was the iso heh.
<Minataku> If you can get other people to assist with the hosting everyone wins
<extern> well, is there a client on linux, which could have multiple torrent downloads in it?
<Minataku> But then you have the greedy and the just plain as?ho?es who grab and run
<Dr_willis> extern,  thats mosta ll of them.
<Dr_willis> i use ktorrent all the time
<Rawk> Can any one tell me if AirportExtreme wireless cards are supported in Kubunto yet, though? I'm on a PPC Mac Mini.
<maciek_> which bittorrent client is the fastest?
<dwidmann> or the people like me, who have next to zero upload speed, who would also grab and run :s
<nixbox> how do i switch back to the previous kernel version, because in the update a newer kernel was installed and its causing problems with some drivers which were built with previous kernel version?
<Minataku> Rawk: Ouch... I'm so sorry to hear that
<Dr_willis> maciek_,  ive found it depends more on the # of peers/seeds - not client.
<Rawk> Hah. Why's that, Minataku?
<Minataku> Let me guess, misguided parent looking for a good gift accidentally buys crap?
<Minataku> At least it's PPC, so there's no TPM chip
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Not that it matters when Apple cuts PPC off cold for being "too outdated"
<Rawk> Yeah, but the opensource community didn't cut it off, so I'm good.
<Minataku> At least you're using Linux, though, as for your Q, I think I'll check in return for hassling you
<Rawk> Thanks
<manesq> Nabend
<manesq> kann mal jemand einem absoluten Anfnger helfen? ^^ Wie kann ich Forefox 2.0 installieren?
<manesq> Firefox ^^
<Minataku> !de | manchicken
<ubotu> manchicken: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> !de | manesq
<ubotu> manesq: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Minataku> Sorry, manchicken
<manesq> ah ok danke
<manchicken> heh, it's okay.  Tab completion is fun, no?
<Minataku> lol, indeed
<Minataku> Rawk: I see news that there IS a Linux driver for the chipset used in the Airport Extreme
<HymnToLife> !firefox | manesq
<ubotu> manesq: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Rawk> hmm
<Minataku> Reverse Engineered, of course, due to the fact that Broadcom probably isn't a company you should do business with if you value freedom
<manesq> thx ubotu
<HymnToLife> !thank you | manesq
<ubotu> manesq: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
* Rawk sigh
<manesq> lol
<Minataku> Wow... that's an incredibly complicated process
<Minataku> I use Gentoo and I have one simple command to upgrade Firefox
<Minataku> lol
<BiroLX> hello?
<HymnToLife> well, that's just if you want the Firefox from Mozilla
<BiroLX> ohh
<Minataku> Not to mention I don't have to retain the Ubuntu version to keep almost everything from breaking
<BiroLX> i see a man talking:P
<maciek_> Minataku: I use Kubuntu and I download Firefox from Mozilla site, I unpack the archive and I surf the net:P
<Minataku> Though at least it's still called "Firefox" here
<extern> I already have some torrent files downloaded, and I want ktorrent to seed them, the torrents are downloaded to read-only ntfs partition, is there a way to make ktorrent seed them?
<Minataku> Not like Debian, God forbid they have a trademarked icon, that makes it completely incompatible with F/OSS
<Minataku> I hate Debian, BTW, but that's pretty obvious
<Minataku> lol
<HymnToLife> Minataku, could you please stop trolling ?
<jughead> I'm running ubuntu (with KDE installed later) on a Dell laptop with the Intel 945GM chipset (i810 shows up in xorg.conf).  Can I run Beryl?
<Minataku> Gee, last time I checked stating one's opinions wasn't trolling
<Minataku> Just because you don't like what I think doesn't mean I'm trying to start something with you
<boss_78> Hello
<vbgunz> anybody know why Konqueror doesn't show me any dialog boxes for moving, copying, deleting files/folders?
<vbgunz> How do I enable that? without the dialog box, it feels like it freezes up :(
<HymnToLife> trolling is starting pointless arguments
<HymnToLife> which is pretty much what you are doing
<_tom> what is the terminal command to rename?
<Minataku> No, the only one who HAS started a pointless argument is you starting this one, which I will force-quit since it is, indeed, pointless
<Minataku> _tom: mv
<Minataku> There's no dedicated rename command
<Minataku> Just move the old filename to the new filename
<_tom> thanks
<Minataku> np
<HymnToLife> well, I wonder how stating how much Gentoo is the best distro in the Universe and you hate Debian is related to Kubuntu support but if you say so...
<Minataku> HymnToLife: I will, however, apologize all the same, it wasn't my intention to start anything
<extern> can anyone help me on that ktorrent thing?
<Minataku> HymnToLife: I've never said such about Gentoo, I didn't know that saying "I don't use Kubuntu, I use Gentoo" as a notice that I may not be able to help as well was against any rules
<HymnToLife> extern, to make ktorrend seed the files, they need to have the same name than the ones the torrent downloads
<Minataku> I would think informing of a possible assistance deficiency would be a Good Thing (tm)
<HymnToLife> Minataku, all right, that weill lead us nowhere, let's just stop it, okay ?
<Minataku> extern: Was this the Java bug or a separate issue?
<Minataku> HymnToLife: Indeed, and once again, I apologize, I wasn't trying to start anything
<extern> HymnToLife: I have the files downloaded, and I can get the .torrent file for them, but when I specify the path where it was downloaded (it's read only) and press OK, nothing happens
<HymnToLife> extern, do the files have the same name than what the torrent expects ?
<extern> yes
<boss_78> I have a problem with the pilot of my graphics board which can help me?
<HymnToLife> maybe it's the NTFS then
<HymnToLife> I've never tried to seed from it
<extern> hmm
<HymnToLife> !ak | boss_78
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !ask | boss_78
<ubotu> boss_78: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boss_78> My graphics board however has 128Mo of memory only 1 is used. It is a s3 savage4 thank you in advance.
<ubuntu__> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<boss_78> #ubuntu
<Minataku> daddydoc: No, this is Alcoholics Anonymous
<boss_78> Ubuntu--->Gnome here it's Kubuntu so KDE
<Minataku> Techically this is Kubuntu
<Minataku> But if it has nothing to do with the GUI directly, we can still help
<daddydoc> i am using konversation, how do I turn off notifications of people joining/leaving etc
<extern> HymnToLife: I think that it's because ktorrent wants the files to be writable, as it may be not checking if the files are already downloaded
<Minataku> Are you sure you want to do that? It would create quite the inconvience...
<HymnToLife> extern, that's very possible, have you tried from a writable FS ?
<extern> nope, but I may give it a try though
<Minataku> If ktorrent isn't checking for the file's existance/status, that's a bug
<boss_78> My graphics board however has 128Mo of memory only 1 is used. It is a s3 savage4 thank you in advance.
<slacosse> trying to access my files on crased windows x64, ntfs.  how to access write/read these files from ubuntu (dual boot system)
<Minataku> slacosse: NTFS write is extremely dangerous
<Minataku> Microsoft likes to make it as hard as possible
<Minataku> But
<SSJ_GZ> I haven't tried in a while, but KTorrent used to have to import existing torrents in order to seed them, using a special plugin.
<Minataku> !ntfs | slacosse
<ubotu> slacosse: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<extern> Minataku, maybe it is checking, but somehow requires write access to them
<Minataku> But keep in mind that you have been (and will continue to be) warned
<slacosse> thanks friends
<Minataku> extern: Hm
<Minataku> That could be, is it failing with an error on launch?
<hyper_ch> hiho, what linux would you recommend to put on a usb stick?
<daddydoc> 1
<kkerwin> hyper_ch: Damn Small Linux
<Minataku> Indeed
<hyper_ch> kkerwin: why that one? (ok, the only other i know is knoppix) ^^
<Minataku> kkerwin: Couldn't have said it better
<Minataku> kkerwin: Small size, high functionality
<extern> Minataku, it isn't failing with any error, I just want it to seed alraedy downloaded torrents, which weren't downloaded with ktorrent. The downlaoded torrents are stored on a read-only ntfs partition
<vbgunz> whoa, there is no CD image of edgy? I have to download a DVD?
<kkerwin> hyper_ch: Ditto on Minataku. It's pretty full featured. Comes with X and editors. You could use it to do pretty much anything.
<Minataku> extern: Ah, do you still have the torrent metadata files?
<extern> vbgunz, there is
<HymnToLife> vbgunz, of course there are CD ISOs of Edgy
<SSJ_GZ> extern:Check out my comment above.
<hyper_ch> kkerwin: thx :) then I try that
<kkerwin> hyper_ch: I've heard of people use it as their primary OS.
<vbgunz> sorry
<kkerwin> hyper_ch: It's that functional.
<vbgunz> I was at the cdimage page and only saw DVDs... heh
<Minataku> Perhaps they need replacing, ktorrent may not be reading/using them properly
<extern> SSJ_GZ: I'll take a look for it
<hyper_ch> kkerwin: hehehe :)
<KennethP> My KNetworkmanager keeps disconnecting my WLAN and refuses to start at times. Any ideas or suggestions?
<vbgunz> Whats the difference between the CD and DVD?
<Minataku> KennethP: Paddling always solves problems with misbehaving applications XD
<Minataku> vbgunz: One's small, one's huge
<Minataku> Seriously, though, the DVD probably has all the packages on it
<vbgunz> Minataku: awesome :)
<Minataku> If you have network access during install just grab the CD
<KennethP> Minataku: Paddling?
<xenoterracide> how do I get alsamixer to keep it's settings on reboot? and how do I disable artsd system wide?
<Minataku> KennethP: Yes, paddling. A few sharp smacks to the buttocks brings anything in line.
<Minataku> j/k XD
<Minataku> KennethP: The app probably isn't disconnecting it
<Minataku> Is the signal of the AP you're connecting to really weak?
<extern> SSJ_GZ: thanks, it seems to be working, but can I specify multiple files for a torrent? it allows selecting only one
<KennethP> Minataku: It depends. But I see this under strong and weak signal conditions
<Minataku> KennethP: Hm... I don't know if KDE pipes complaints to any file other than /dev/null so that's kind of frustrating
<CrypTom> hi all, is there a repositories with the most current kernel for ubuntu?
<SSJ_GZ> extern:Hmmm ... I would have thought so.
<extern> or I may have to point it to a folder
<SSJ_GZ> extern:Folder sounds more likely :)
<Minataku> CrypTom: I'd suggest building your own but Kubuntu's simplicity actually makes such twice as difficult
<Minataku> hm
<Minataku> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<hyper_ch> anyone got syslinux? I can't get it from kernel.org
<Minataku> Ah, there's instructions
<CrypTom> Minataku, well, earier I used to build my own kernel
<Minataku> CrypTom: And it turns out there are instructions on how to do it
<CrypTom> Minataku, ok thanks, I tried to, but got a kernel panic... so I will follow the readme, thanks
<Minataku> I must say that the wording of that is rather offensive... "if you're convinced you do"
<Minataku> Perhaps they just want to? But that's a rant I'll truncate here.
<Minataku> CrypTom: Make sure you know what hardware you have
<Minataku> It'll be absolutely required when configuring the kernel
<CrypTom> of course, I have built uncounted kernels under debian earlier
<Minataku> It seems like a daunting, complicated task at first but once you get used to it it's quite easy
<Minataku> Almost fun, IMO
<CrypTom> with the same hardware, but after switching to kubuntu, it didnt work any more
<Minataku> That's interesting
<Minataku> Because Ubuntu actually uses modern kernels, and they don't typically remove support for anything
<Minataku> What was the panic, if I may ask?
<BluesKaj> Minataku, maybe it's a wry remark by those who did all work that went into buildinf the original kernel
<CrypTom> well, hmm, I dont remember, it was quite a while... but now, i want to make another attempt
<Minataku> BluesKaj: It's so difficult to type the incantation to configure everything as modules
<CrypTom> the thing is, i used to include other patches, like for example the skas patch (for user-mode-linux)
<Minataku> Well, compiling your own you can continue to do such
<BluesKaj> incantation ?
<Minataku> BluesKaj: I'd have actually typed it but I don't remember it
<BluesKaj> ok
<Minataku> I use maybe 3 or 5 modules max
<CrypTom> yes, so thats why I wanted to ask, if there is something special you need to know for the kernel buils under ubuntu (i've never used usplash for example)
<Minataku> Everything else is compiled in
<Balsamic_Chicken> where do i go for questions about vmware, what it is, how to install, etc, thx.
<bobesponja> hey
<CrypTom> and I've never used initrd either
<Minataku> I used to
<bobesponja> I can't change 'date and time', when I click on the administration mode button it keeps on loading but nothing happen
<Minataku> But if everything you need to boot is compiled in directly there's no need for one at all
<tgsaf> hi all
<Minataku> brb, must attend to something
<bobesponja> any idea what's wrong? that sucks :/
<Minataku> Good luck, CrypTom
<CrypTom> Minataku, thanks
<tgsaf> anybody know how to fix the login loop in 6.1?
<bobesponja> tgsaf: what login loop?
<BluesKaj> don't ask me ...VMWare can damage existing hardware drivers in my experience ... not worth the trouble
<tgsaf> i login with my username and password, screen goes black and then goes back to the login screen
<extern> lol, the importing went okay, but when it wants to start uploading, it gives an error saying that it can't open the file, because it is read-only
<xenoterracide> how do I init scripts to runlevels the "ubuntu" way?
<tgsaf> happened to me yesterday and after trying a bunch of stuff, i formatted and reinstalled, but it's done it again
<Dr_willis> !sysv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm thers a runlevel editor program or 3 out. and some other tools.
<tgsaf> i'm new to linux, so this is still a clean install
<Dr_willis> ive read up enough on the sysv system to edit the rc.d stuff to tweak my runlevels/scripts
<BluesKaj> Balsamic_Chicken, if ya need to run windows that badly then , mount an ntfs partition and load windows on it :)
<tgsaf> i can login to the console with no problem
<Dr_willis> tgsaf,  what video card ya got?
<mildner__> anybody familiar with configuring different languages for example in kopete
<tgsaf> nvidia 6200
<Dr_willis> tgsaf,  have you installed the nvidia drivers yet?
<BluesKaj> !kopete-languges
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete-languges - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tgsaf> no
<BluesKaj> !kopete-languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete-languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tgsaf> i tried to use envy to do so, but it gave me a problem
<BluesKaj> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<Dr_willis> tgsaf,  envy? never heard of it.
<tgsaf> i've been able to login with no problem and i think it was when i tried to lower the screen resolution that caused it
<Dr_willis> hmm.. tgsaf  perhaps the 'fixres' site will  show ya how to reconfigure ya X server.
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tgsaf> it's supposed to automatically detect ur card and install the drivers
<Dr_willis> tgsaf,  dosent sound like it worked. :)
<tgsaf> Dr_willis, could u give me the link? and does it tell u how to install the drivers?
<Dr_willis> tgsaf,  perhaps it made a backup of xorg.conf in /etc/X11 - if so restore it.
<daddydoc> i need help with ubuntu moving files from 1 hd to another.
<Alarm> are ubuntu edgy repos also for kubuntu ? for example : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse ? dont want to download and install by mistake things that cant get installed on my system , i got kubuntu 6.10
<Dr_willis> Alarm,  ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repos.
<tgsaf> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Alarm> ohh ok :)
<Alarm> is there any official site with a complete list of the repositories ?
<daddydoc> i am using the live cd desktop right now
<Dr_willis> daddydoc,  you trying to copy stuff over to a ntfs drive/partition?
<daddydoc> no, the drive is xfs
<daddydoc> i am moving files from a clobbered raid drive to a blank drive
<daddydoc> the raid is /dev/sdb3 and the new hd is /dev/sdc1
<daddydoc> when looking at the files, the user and group were 1000
<daddydoc> so I chown to change permissions to root, root
<xenoterracide> yes daddydoc
<BluesKaj> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Minataku> Back... what did I miss?
<Dr_willis> sounds like envy is somthing to avoide.
<daddydoc> i need help with ubuntu moving files from 1 hd to another.
<daddydoc> i am using the live cd desktop right now
<daddydoc> when looking at the files, the user and group were 1000
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Why is that?
<daddydoc> i need help with ubuntu moving files from 1 hd to another.
<daddydoc> so I chown to change permissions to root, root
<Dr_willis> daddydoc,  if you su to root in the live cd. you should be able to  copy/move stuff over
<Dr_willis> then fix the permissions later.
<Minataku> The free drivers are unfortunately deficient, the nvidia one not so much but the ATI one quite poor
<daddydoc> ?su to root? how do I do that?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  automated scripts - seem to cause more problems then they fix.
<daddydoc> i am a newbie
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Ah, the scripts
<Dr_willis> daddydoc,  'su -'    for a newbie . you seem to be trying to run befor you can walk. :)
<Minataku> Sorry, I didn't dereference correctly
<Dr_willis> or sudo -s
<xenoterracide> daddydoc sudo chown root:root <filename>
<daddydoc> what else is new
<Dr_willis>  i forget now.. heh .
<Minataku> It's su -
<daddydoc> I already did that sudo chown root:root
<xenoterracide> it should have changed that file
<Minataku> "su -" will, after giving the proper password, drop you into a login-style root shell
<xenoterracide> if you want to change the all use -r and *
<daddydoc> i am using the live cd
<daddydoc> so what is the password?
<Dr_willis> I think  it depends on if the root user password is set up also.  and whats on the livecd.
<Minataku> That is, the same shell/environment you would get if you logged in as root
<Minataku> daddydoc: Is it asking for one?
<Dr_willis> i aint used the ubuntu live cd  enough to rember how it needs to be done.. could go to the console and set the root password to make it easy
<Minataku> These are the times that disabling root is a Bad Thing(tm)
<Minataku> Since doing serious maintenance work via sudo is a royal pain in the ... buttocks
<xenoterracide> root should always be... disabled in a sense
<daddydoc> I am trying to copy and paste files, but after the copy command, the paste is not highlighted.
<xenoterracide> like not allowing root to log in directly
<Minataku> root should be enabled but used very sparingly
<daddydoc> I even tried the cp command, but that didn't work either
<xenoterracide> I prefer sudo su -
<Dr_willis> daddydoc,  use the shell. thats the best way
<daddydoc> i use sudo
<Minataku> Ah, that's the way, "sudo su -"
<Minataku> Since there is no root password in Kubuntu
<daddydoc> ok
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  thats the same as 'sudo -s'
<daddydoc> i will try sudo su cp etc
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Really? I never used that
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> But then I've never had a no-root system
<daddydoc> i will be back....give me a sec
<daddydoc> i am trying to move files before I officially install the system to hd
<Minataku> My current wallpaper is awesome
<daddydoc> so I can re raid it
<daddydoc> brb in 5
<BluesKaj> is the 2.6.19 kernel the latest ...I see knoppix has a live cd based on it
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  i was thinking 2.6.20 is out. but i never pay much attention to it.
<Minataku> The latest kernel can always be found at www.kernel.org
<Minataku> For a quick way of finding out, finger www.kernel.org from a terminal
<Dr_willis> every week theres updates :)
<Minataku> And get your mind out of the gutter
<xenoterracide> usually distro's are 1 or 2 versions behind
<Minataku> ;D
<xenoterracide> I just run latest stable
<xenoterracide> for my distro
<Minataku> I run whatever was current when I decided to install whatever that was XD
<Alarm> why does automatix2 add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main , in my sources.list although i got kubuntu 6.10 ?
<Tm_T> Alarm: #automatix
<Tm_T> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Alarm> okie
<Balsamic_Chicken> hi, what channel do i go for questions about vmare, i.e. what it is, where to download/get it, and other info, thx alot. (o and i had to restart so i didn't see any msgs if someone answered me already thx)
<Tm_T> Balsamic_Chicken: Well, check help.ubuntu.com/community
<Balsamic_Chicken> o cool, yeah i just did a
<hyper_ch> Balsamic_Chicken: if you don't know what it is, why do you want to download it?
<Balsamic_Chicken> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Balsamic_Chicken> when i say i don't know what it is, i mean i don't really know what it is, i could guess what it is, but explaining all this is a waste of time isn't it
<daddydoc> I seem close.  Maybe someone can help me
<hyper_ch> Balsamic_Chicken: what do you think it is?
<Balsamic_Chicken> is that ur answer to the question?
<Balsamic_Chicken> cuz that's not too helpful at all lmao, and so u could go get attention else where
<paladdin> hola
<Minataku> VMWare is a virtualization system, it creates a virtual computer, peripherals and all
<Balsamic_Chicken> thx Minataku
<hyper_ch> Balsamic_Chicken: if you don't know what it is then I see no point why you want to get it
<paladdin> como estan??
<Minataku> This "virtual machine" functions just like a normal computer, except while entirely running as a process within another OS
<Minataku> !es | paladdin
<ubotu> paladdin: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Minataku> :)
<paladdin> ok gracias
<Minataku> No problemas
<Balsamic_Chicken> hyper_ch: and because u don't think i should get it, therefore i wouldn't try to get it? go back to gradeschool if u aren't already in it
<Balsamic_Chicken> Minataku: cool =)
<Minataku> I hope that was right XD
<daddydoc> I tried sudo cp /media/temp/stevebackup/* /media/tempsdc
<Minataku> Balsamic_Chicken: It is cool, really fun to play with
<Balsamic_Chicken> Minataku yeah i wanted to install mac os with it
<daddydoc> and it say "omitted directories"
<daddydoc> so nothing copied.
* Minataku falls over
<hyper_ch> Balsamic_Chicken: why do you want to get it if you don't know what it is... that's is a good question... why to get something when you don't know what it is... it just doesn't make sense... only if you know what something is you can decide on whether you want to get it
<daddydoc> when looking over the file server, the directories that I want to copy have a picture of a lock on them
<Balsamic_Chicken> Minakaku but i wanted to see if there's support, and if that makes sense at all to start with =)
<Minataku> Balsamic_Chicken: There is NOT
<daddydoc> the permissions are set at root, root ....any suggestions?
<Minataku> Mac OS X is locked down via DRM
<daddydoc> the lock concerns e
<daddydoc> me
<Balsamic_Chicken> minataku so i wouldn't be able to install mac os?
<Minataku> It requires an actual Mac with appropriate rights-removing technology to run without hacking and slashing
<Minataku> Not that I can imagine why anyone would want to in the first place... the short answer is no
<daddydoc> anyone?
<Minataku> The long answer is: Not without considerable hoop-jumping and hullaballoo
<Balsamic_Chicken> minataku what about the mac os x86 hacked version on bitorrent, i mostly just want to try it out for fun as project that kills time =) not to steal anything since i have an imac anyway
<Minataku> Ah, you have that one
<daddydoc> how do I remove the "lock" from the file directory so I can access and move files and directories?
<Minataku> That should work
<Minataku> daddydoc: Is the drive mounted read only, perhaps?
<Minataku> You are working from the LiveCD, right?
<daddydoc> i dont know, but i am using live cd
<Balsamic_Chicken> Minataku yeah i saw some people say they try it on Vmware first, and it works, and saves alot of trouble about hardware compatibility, does that make sense, what they said i meant
<daddydoc> trying to move files, so I can set up raid in future
<daddydoc> permanent
<Minataku> What they said sort of makes sense
<Minataku> Using Mac OS X on the other hand doesn't make a lick of such
<Minataku> lol
<daddydoc> >
<Balsamic_Chicken> hehe
<daddydoc> ?
<Minataku> daddydoc: I'm sorry, but I'm unable to properly follow exactly what you're doing
<daddydoc> I am trying to move files from a partition on sdb3 to a partition on a new drive sdc1
<daddydoc> I cannot copy them from one to the other.
<Minataku> And RAID is involved somewhere?
<daddydoc> it used to be, but now I am just trying to move files to a new hd,
<daddydoc> by using the live cd
<Minataku> What's the error returned?
<nixbox> i am trying to restore grub after the installation of windows overwrote it, i am using the live cd, i tried grub and then root (hd0,7) but it gave me an error that it failed to recognize the device, my hdd appears as /dev/sda in fdisk, so i tried using sd0 too but the same errror appears?
<daddydoc> it omitted the directories that I tried to move
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> You want to copy everything recursively
<daddydoc> actually, i haven't been able to move any files
<daddydoc> correct
<daddydoc> or individually if I have to
<daddydoc> but,
<Minataku> Okay, where is the origin mounted
<Minataku> And where is the destination mounted
<Minataku> I'ma handcraft the whole command for you
<daddydoc> origin
<Minataku> Origin, the starting point, where the things to be moved currently exist
<Minataku> It's mounted somewhere, where is that
<daddydoc> just a sec
<daddydoc> stupid irc
<daddydoc> .../media/temp
<daddydoc> for /dev/sdb3
<Minataku> Okay, where is the destination drive mounted?
<daddydoc> the destination drive /dev/sdc1
<Minataku> daddydoc: It has to be mounted somewhere
<Minataku> You can't just copy files to a raw device
<daddydoc> is mounted /media/tempsdc
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> "cp -R /media/temp/* /media/tempsdc"
<Minataku> That should recursively copy every last file from /media/temp into an exact replica on /media/tempsdc
<daddydoc> I think I already tried that but something is amiss... I will try that again
<Minataku> Well, barring the entries in /dev
<daddydoc> brb 3min
<Minataku> Which may barf up a load of errors but those shouldn't stop the copying process
<Minataku> At most you'll get a load of crap like "Could not create node" or whatever, ignore those
<Minataku> It just means that any device entries in /dev on the origin couldn't be copied/made on the destination
<daddydoc> ok
<daddydoc> I get permission denied, cannot create directories
<Minataku> Immediately?
<daddydoc> I tried it with sudo and got input/output error
<daddydoc> immediately
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Try this: "cat /dev/null > /media/tempsdc/test"
<Minataku> Tell me what error that returns
<Minataku> If it's permission denied try again with sudo
<daddydoc> input/output error
<Minataku> That's not good
<Minataku> Pastebin your mounts
<daddydoc> ?
<Minataku> Type "mount" and tell me what it says
<Minataku> It's gonna be a lot so you need to use this:
<Minataku> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daddydoc> alot
<daddydoc> just a sec
<Minataku> k
<daddydoc> rw for both mounts
<Minataku> Well, if you're copy/pasting via ten-fingers then give me just those two
<Minataku> It's not liking something about that other drive
<Minataku> Does a simple "ls /media/tempsdc" work?
<daddydoc> ../dev/sdb3 on /media/temp type xfs (rw)
<Minataku> Woah, xfs, never seen anyone using that before
<Minataku> Try that ls, if that fails then something is definitely wrong with that filesystem/partition/drive
<Kyral> What about JFS? :D
<daddydoc> nope,  give me a sec, let me make sure it is still mounted,,,,, I am pretty sure
<andre> anybody how to install java runtime environment
<Kyral> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<andre> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<matteo> mm, there is also sun-java6-jre
<Minataku> Quite possibly not in Ubuntu
<jarn> What do you guys recommend as a program for viewing and editing mp3 tags?
<jarn> Er, id3 tags
<daddydoc> i remounted it, and now with the cat/null thingie, it says permission denied
<daddydoc> and ls shows no files,  of course, it doesnt have any
<daddydoc> owner and group of the directories are all root
<nixbox> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<daddydoc> ?
<daddydoc> input/output error
<daddydoc> I can see the files that I want to move, and access them and read them, but I cant seem to be able to move them to the new hard drive
<daddydoc> it says 'cannot create regular life"
<daddydoc> file
<daddydoc> so the files are there, but,,, cant move them,,,yet
<daddydoc> anyone/
<Minataku> daddydoc: Try "ls -la" on the destination
<daddydoc> just   ls -la?
<Minataku> Yeah
<Dell-Net> what is the name of the program u updating your nvidia driver with ?
<daddydoc> hmmmm input/output error
<daddydoc> maybe I should format the drive with a different files system
<daddydoc> that is better than xfs
<daddydoc> I have a lot of large files, I thought xfs was better for that
<daddydoc> but right now, as long as it works, I dont care
<slow-motion> n8
<Minataku> daddydoc: lol
<Minataku> Yeah, something is screwed up with that drive/partition/filesystem
<daddydoc> it bugs me that I can read, and see my files, but I cant move them anywhere
<Minataku> It's not that
<Minataku> It's just that you can't move them to that particular place
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> For some reason or another
<daddydoc> do you know what a "locked"logo means on a directory? and how you can change it? to remove the lock?
<Chousuke> it means you don't have the permissions to access it.
<shadowhywind> hay all, i have a problem, I can not seam to be able to change the resolution of my external monitor. It keeps defaulting to my laptop
<Chousuke> shadowhywind: you can to change the permissions from the folder properties if you are the file owner
<Chousuke> oops.
<Chousuke> shadowhywind: sorry, not you :)
<Chousuke> daddydoc: you, instead :P
<daddydoc> the owner is root
<shadowhywind> *snickers* i was going to say something.. hehe
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do i start vmware (from console)?
<daddydoc> how do become the root from a live cd
<Chousuke> daddydoc: sudo -i in terminal should work
<daddydoc> what is -i
<Chousuke> it makes a root shell
<daddydoc> ah
<daddydoc> how do I get out of the shell
<shadowhywind> couldn't he also do sudo bash as well?
<manchicken> daddydoc: Ctrl-D
<daddydoc> what does ctrl - d do?
<luca_b> daddydoc: it executes the "logout" command
<Chousuke> shadowhywind: sudo -i sets up the environment better
<manchicken> daddydoc: Ctrl-D is the keystroke for end-of-file.  End-of-file causes the shell to exit.
<daddydoc> thanks
<loki_> i have no window borders!
<luca_b> manchicken: EOF? I thought it was EOL (but I can't remember)
<manchicken> daddydoc: Many things also use end-of-file to let them know to exit.
<Chousuke> loki_: most likely your window manager crashed.
<manchicken> luca_b: No, ^D is end-of-file.
<Chousuke> loki_: do you run beryl or something?:)
<loki_> yea just started it
<luca_b> loki_: Which version of beryl is it?
<Chousuke> I suppose that would be it.
<Chousuke> beryl is a bit unstable still I guess.
<luca_b> loki_: there is a known bug in the KDE "window decorator" n 0.1.4
<loki_> beryl was recently updated
<luca_b> if you use the Kubuntu window decoration, it crashes
<loki_> it's when i use the beryl one it breaks
<shadowhywind> so anyone have any ideas on resolution issues?
<luca_b> loki_: Oh, I wanted KDE integration so I never used emerald, so I'm not sure about that specific problem
<loki_> i didn't' install emerald, i installed aquamarine or something like that
<luca_b> loki_: if Alt-F2 still brings up something, you may want to start konsole first of all
<luca_b> loki_: Aquamarine is the "window decorator" (i.e. the window manager) for KDE that supports beryl
<loki_> how do i get these borders back
<luca_b> loki_: if you have beryl 0.1.4 it will crash, as I said, unless you change window decoration in system settings
<luca_b> loki_: does alt-f2 bring up the run command dialog?
<loki_> it's 0.1.9 or something
<loki_> i have a konsole open
<luca_b> ok
<luca_b> loki_: start the original KDE window manager with "kwin &"
<luca_b> loki_: that should do
<loki_> ok well i think kwin is running and i have borders but no effects
<luca_b> loki_: kwin doesn't support effects
<loki_> so what's the point of having beryl?
<luca_b> loki_: if you want to try effect
<luca_b> loki_: do a sudo apt-get install emerald, that's another window manager for beryl
<luca_b> loki_:  if it says it's already installed, re-run beryl-manager
<luca_b> loki_: and if you get no borders, right click on the beryl icon in the "system tray"
<luca_b> loki_: and find the option about choosing a window manager, and click on "emerald"
<luca_b> loki_:  I can't give you precise directions as I have translated options and I don't know how the look in English
<luca_b> they
<loki_> ugh this thing is still not working
<david___> hola
<luca_b> loki_: I know
<david___> hello
<david___> im spanish
<Minataku> !es | david___
<ubotu> david___: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<luca_b> try writing "emerald --replace" in konsole
<david___> ^
<Minataku> :)
<david___> soy espaol
<Minataku> Woah... ubotu has an error
<david___> ii spain
<david___> ^^
<Minataku> It's Espa?ol
<Minataku> !es | david___
<ubotu> david___: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<david___> soy david siii XD
<luca_b> Minataku: I see it fine here
<Minataku> luca_b: When ubotu says it I see "Espaol"
<luca_b> Minataku: perhaps a matter of fonts?
<david___> algn espaol???
<Minataku> And I know I have proper character sets
<Minataku> luca_b: Definitely not
<LjL> david___: are you deaf?
<david___> ecesito un espaol porfavor
<Minataku> I can even see Japanese characters
<david___> i spanish
<david___> i dont understand
<Minataku> LjL: I think he's a troll
<luca_b> Minataku: odd indeed
<LjL> david__: escrive /join #ubuntu-es
<david___> sory
<david___> linux!!!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<david___> the best os
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %david___!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Minataku> Kind of a deficient ban
<LjL> david__: para entrar en el canal espaol por favor escribe /join #ubuntu-es
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %david___!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<david___> hola
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@118.Red-83-41-86.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Wot, no kickban? X3
<tsdgeos> LjL: did you kick him for asking on spanish?
<Minataku> Negative, tsdgeos
<Minataku> He was removed for trolling
<tsdgeos> good
<loki_> jesus beryl is so buggy
<Minataku> loki_: Think of it this way... the alternative is Windows Vista
<Alarm> when installing an app with apt-get , and then remove it with apt-get remove , it doesnt remove also the needed libraries that has installed. how can i remove everything that this application added during the installation but isnt needed anymore in the system ?
<Minataku> Alarm: That strapped for space?
<foxbunny> hi
<Alarm> Minataku,  what do u mean ?
<Minataku> Alarm: Personally I'd leave them
<nothlit> Alarm, use apt-get auto-remove
<Alarm> autoremove .
<nothlit> or aptitude to install things
<Minataku> They're not gonna hurt anything by being there and only make for less work in the future when something else needs them
<Minataku> Keep in mind that sometimes there are "retard dependencies"
<Alarm> ok... i will leave them then
<Alarm> :)
<nothlit> Minataku, such a messy filesystem with orphans =/
<Minataku> Where trying to uninstall something tries to uninstall everything
<foxbunny> is there a repository with up-to-date versions of ghostscript APFL and GPL?
<marcos_> ol[a galera, acabei de migrar pro KDE
<foxbunny> Up to date GhostScript, anyone?
<dope> i cannot close the server list in konversation when i run beryl :|
<tsdgeos> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Minataku> Ah, Portugese, neither of my guesses were right
<Minataku> lol
<foxbunny> does anyone use Kubuntu for DTP?
<MidMark> dtp?
<foxbunny> Desk top publishing
<MidMark> that is?
<foxbunny> Scribus+Inkscape+GIMP+GhostScript....
<Minataku> Making pretty things
<Minataku> Printing them up
<foxbunny> creating publications for print (brochures, books, etc)
<Minataku> Selling them for money
<foxbunny> yeah, I wish
<Minataku> lol
<foxbunny> :D
<Minataku> foxbunny: Thank you for choosing a Free OS to do such on
<Minataku> One less Mac user is... well it's a relief if anything
<Minataku> lol
<foxbunny> choosing a free OS?! omg, I gotta go!
<foxbunny> hehe
<dope> i can't get a cube effect going
<foxbunny> I never used mac
<foxbunny> I use Linux for about a year and a half... well... close to two years now
<Minataku> If I see those Mac commercials any more I'm gonna go to Apple's HQ and drop a deuce on their lobby's reception desk
<marcos_> existe alguma chance de alguem q n'ao fala ingels sobreviver poraqui
<foxbunny> I started a magazine on Linux DTP a while ago... but only for Serbian LUG....
<Minataku> j/k, but it's fun to think about doing
<foxbunny> so I'm not really a newb
<foxbunny> :D
<Tm_T> marcos_: I hope you can speak english too.
<Minataku> foxbunny: Coo
<marcos_> i dont speak english ?(
<BluesKaj> dope , ' fgl_glxgears '
<dope> ?
<Minataku> !pr | marcos_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Erm
<Tm_T> Heheh.
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> !pt | marcos_
<ubotu> marcos_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<foxbunny> Minataku: btw, my very first distro was Ubuntu, so I'm not new to this either... but I was using Arch for a longish time, and I have bad habbits...
<BluesKaj> !3d gears
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d gears - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> foxbunny: I know what you mean
<marcos_> grato ubotu
<foxbunny> Minataku: like wanting to get the newest packages of everything... :(
<Minataku> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<Minataku> I started with SuSE then moved to Gentoo
<BluesKaj> !fgl_glxgears
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fgl_glxgears - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dope> when i rotate my desktop in beryl it's just 2 screens instead of a cube
<foxbunny> Minataku: so, why did you?
<BluesKaj> fgl_glxgears , works for ATI Radeon
<Minataku> BluesKaj: I'm pretty sure what you're looking for is just glxgears
<Tm_T> Well, stop fishing bot, go private. ;)
<Minataku> foxbunny: I wanted to have freedom
<Minataku> Face it... Windows sucks
<K`zan> sucks badly at that and is going to get worse...
<Minataku> I was sick of all the license agreements and closed-source binaries and the incessant hand-holding
<foxbunny> Minataku: yup... and I needed a DTP workstation that was free of windows, too. so I had to wait a bit longer... :)
<Minataku> If I'm not allowed to hurt myself how the hell will I learn?
<Minataku> You don't truly know that "fire bad" until you try to grab it
<Tm_T> Minataku: Learn? You just hand money, no need to learn.
<Tm_T> hand out even
<dope> i should have 4 desktops but 8 are showing up in my taskbar
<foxbunny> Tm_T: handing lots of money is a painful experience
<foxbunny> >D
<Tm_T> foxbunny: Give it to me!
* Tm_T hides
<Minataku> I'd rather do the aforementioned grabbing of a flame than pay thousands of dollars
* foxbunny huring
* foxbunny hurting
<Minataku> lol
<foxbunny> Minataku: or have your bucks catch fire
<foxbunny> ?
<Minataku> lol
<Thehound666> help please
<Minataku> Well, if it came down to it, I'd rather put out a burning candle with my palm than use Windows
<Thehound666> I had 30 GB of free disk space that vanished
<Thehound666> I come back now and it says 0
<foxbunny> Minataku: any new large repo lists out there? Haven't used (K)ubuntu in a while...
<Thehound666> I've downloaded nothing
<Tm_T> Seriously said, Windows works in some paricular jobs here, but no way can be my primary OS.
<Minataku> Thehound666: Plug the drive back in *rimshot*
<Minataku> Thehound666: Make sure something didn't go runaway and make some retardedly huge file
* foxbunny looks out the windows: see how clean they are, and the scenery is so nice
<Thehound666> I don't see any new files in filelight
<Tm_T> foxbunny: ;)
<Minataku> Hm
<Thehound666> in fact filelight claims the space is not used
<Thehound666> but I can't even save a .torrent file
<Minataku> Thehound666: Did a drive in a RAID set fail?
<Thehound666> single drive
<Minataku> Did something crap out and unmount itself?
<Minataku> Hm
<Thehound666> unpartitioned
<Minataku> Unpartitioned?!
<Thehound666> only Linux and swap
<Thehound666> no extras
<Minataku> Oh, okay
<Thehound666> ext3
<Tm_T> Er, there's partitions then. ;)
<Minataku> I was about to say, swap files are for Windows users
<Thehound666> so what ate my space? I checked it before I went to bed
<Thehound666> I get on today and 0
<Minataku> Thehound666: Well, there are supposedly ways to find out
<Minataku> Think about files that are constantly updated with crap
<Minataku> Then check them
<Minataku> Look in /tmp, clear it out if you feel the need
<Thehound666> none that I know to the tune of 30 GB
<Thehound666> I did sudo apt-get clean'
<Thehound666> it cleaned nothing
<Thehound666> 0 bytes free
<Minataku> Think about anything you may have left going that decided to crap itself all over 30GB worth of HDD
<Thehound666> only rtorrent but it was only seeding
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> I fear possible corruption
<Thehound666> ok any repair utility?
<Minataku> fsck
<Minataku> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Thehound666> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<Thehound666> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<foxbunny> Oh yeah, one more question... how do I display boot script output during boot? The progress bar just doesn't cut it.
<Minataku> Yeah, you can't do that
<Minataku> Thehound666: Look around
<Minataku> See if there's anything that's insanely huge
<Minataku> Look in /tmp or any other place where a huge file may end up
<gnomefreak> foxbunny: remove quiet and splash from the boot options
<foxbunny> gnomefreak: thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<Minataku> Say... does Ubuntu have core dumps enabled?
<gnomefreak> Minataku: yes
<Thehound666> it doesn't show in filelight
<gnomefreak> Minataku: edgy?
<Minataku> gnomefreak: Look around for hundreds or thousands of core files
<Minataku> lol
<Thehound666> which shows how much of my drive a file consumes graphically
<foxbunny> gnomefreak: can that be an option during boot... like disable it by pressing Esc or something?
<Minataku> gnomefreak: Unknown, ask Thehound666
<Thehound666> worst is 10 GB but I know about the file
<Thehound666> have had it for months
<gnomefreak> foxbunny: yes you can edit it from grub or you can go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and do it
<Minataku> Thehound666: What I'm saying is perhaps there are files that you DON'T know about
<foxbunny> gnomefreak: ok, got it. thx
<foxbunny> again
<Minataku> Perhaps if something got into a crashloop it left hundreds of core files
<Thehound666> Minataku: would filelight not show a huge file taking up huge space?
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: if something crashed on edgy go into /var/crash and you will see an apport report with a coredump in it
<Minataku> Thehound666: I can't say, I've never used Filelight
<Minataku> gnomefreak: His issue is that he had 30GB free last night and 0B right now
<gnomefreak> Minataku: thats not a coredump
<surgy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> gnomefreak: I was thinking it could have been many coredumps
<gnomefreak> unless firefox crashed like 300 times
<Minataku> For example some app that relaunched itself after crashing and promptly crashed again
<Minataku> gnomefreak: I gotta go eat, I'll hand this over to you
<gnomefreak> ff and tb are the 2 biggest crash reports you will run into (most cases)
<Minataku> gnomefreak: Really, anything that uses a lot of memory
<Thehound666> /var/crash does not exist
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: are you on edgy or dapper?
<Minataku> But yes, food time, good luck, guys
<Thehound666> edgy
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: its there
<BluesKaj> yeah strange , i visited the linuxkernel site and afterwards FF wouldn't load
<Thehound666> I typed it in Konqueror
<gnomefreak> its there by default you would have to remove it
<Thehound666> and got error returned it does not exist
<shadowhywind> anyone around that could help me with a resolution problem. It keeps defaulting to my laptop screen resolution, and not my external resolution, even after setting the correct size in xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: try cd /var/crash/
<gnomefreak> in terminal
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: you didnt happen to remove apport did you?
<Thehound666> no
<gnomefreak> kind of hard to do without noticing
<Thehound666> bash: cd: /var/crash: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: who else has control of your pc?
<Thehound666> noone
<Grim76> gnomefreak: I don't show that directory either.
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: try apt-cache policy apport
<gnomefreak> it should be there. unless it only generates with first crash report
<Thehound666> it generated something but don't know what to make of it
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: whats the name of it
<Thehound666> apport:
<Thehound666>   Installed: (none)
<Thehound666>   Candidate: 0.28
<Thehound666>   Version table:
<Thehound666>      0.28 0
<Thehound666>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> give me a min
<dope> i should only have 4 desktops but there are 16  now :|
<gnomefreak> ok it seems kde doesnt install apport by default
<Thehound666> I have alot of torrent data but have somewhere to ftp it
<Thehound666> should I format?
<Tm_T> Hrr.
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: Have fun.
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: ha
<Tm_T> Good night kids, behave etc. ->
<Thehound666> lol
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: no give me a few im talking to devels that are here at this time of week :(
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: anything look new?
<dave_> Hi, does anyone know how to change the default applications in Kubuntu edgy? -The gui doesn't work!
<dwidmann> dave_: which application are you trying to change?
<Thehound666> new? just this problem that started small and exploded
<tehpwn> Hello.
<dave_> I want to make fireox default web browser etc
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: any new files or things you havent seen before in your home dir.
<Thehound666> no
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: and you lost 30gigs?
<Thehound666> just my torrents and rtorrent config
<Thehound666> yes
<dwidmann> should be able to do that in systemsettings, and it will work for you in _most_ apps.
<tehpwn> So who want's to hear my current problem?
<Thehound666> 0 B free space
<Thehound666> exactly 0 B
<tehpwn> (life isses) :(
<dwidmann> tehpwn, might as well let everybody hear it
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: ok give me a few im gonna go smoke and ill be back with a few commands to run. im not so sure you lost it as if it just doesnt list it anymore
<shadowhywind> ok weridness, my login is fine (1680x1050) but when i log in it switches to 1024x768
<dave_> dwidmann, the systems setting option doesn't work, there is a bug in it.
<Thehound666> me too then, I'll minimise so I know if you talked by the time I get back
<Thehound666> I definitely need one
<dwidmann> dave_: what sort of bug?
<dave_> dwidmann, you change the settings in the GUI, but the changes are not applied, I found a page on the web about it (but now i gan't find the page again to find the fix)
<dwidmann> dave_: how odd, it always worked for me ... I have mine set to opera ...
<tehpwn> Hummm, to start, currently I'm living with my aunt and uncle and they are getting kind of sick of me I believe... I know I needed to get a job, so I set up and interniew with Mc D's and am supposed to start work next week... I have worked at McD's before, hated the job and only was there because a friend wanted me to stay... So now I'm somewhat depressed because I reallly want to get into the computer field (hardware end) but I'm
<tehpwn> having no luck searching for jobs on the internet and I have no idea what I shoud do... So yeah... Sorry for the long off topic post... hehe
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: how big is hd
<dave_> dwidmann, it worked for me in Edgy before (i upgraded from dapper), but since i did a frresh install of Edgy it doesn't :-(
<BluesKaj> tehpwn, http://www.linkedin.com/search?reset=
<dwidmann> dave_: I'm running a clean install of edgy :\
<Thehound666> 200 GB
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: all for ubuntu?
<Thehound666> yes
* manchicken is here
<gnomefreak> 200gig all for ubuntu
<Thehound666> I torrent off Ubuntu
<tehpwn> BluesKaj, I don't get it?
<dave_> dwidmann, kdewallet also got screwed up in the reinstall, it doesn't actually send the passwords stored in it to the applications (eg kopete)
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: menaing you host torrents?
<gnomefreak> meaning*
<Thehound666> kde wallet never worked for me but it's a non-issue to me
<Thehound666> seed and leech
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: no data was lost right?
<dwidmann> I've got no idea dave_ ... you could delete the wallet using kwalletmanager perhaps
<Thehound666> nope
<manchicken> I love kwallet.
<BluesKaj> tehpwn, networking for jobs
<manchicken> It's so nice.
<Thehound666> it's all there
<bobleny> Hey, could someone help me? My computer will freez on shut down. It seems to be at random, but I find that hard to belive... If I remember right, it wont display the blue kubuntu sign and will just sit there.
* gnomefreak trying to remember the commands im thinking of :(
<manchicken> bobleny: Are you running the proprietary ATI drivers?
<dave_> dwidmann, again i read about this issue before and can't find the page again
<dwidmann> bobleny: probably a hardware problem ... like acpi or something
<ahyup> <--- new to linux and ubuntu 6.06 ... havin an awful time installing on 770X IBM laptop
<dwidmann> or perhaps buggy binary blob drivers
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: are you using GUI to see your disks, is that how you found out your missing it?
<Thehound666> I right clicked the folder I copied to to see if it's read-only
<Thehound666> when I got the space error
<dwidmann> ahyup: and what is making an awful time of it?
<Thehound666> said free 0 B
<ahyup> the installs keep failing
<ahyup> at various points
<bobleny> manchicken, Well, um, IDK, what are proprietary ATI drivers. I know I have a Radion ATI graphics card installed, is that what your talking about?
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: just the folder?
<ahyup> fdisked and reformatted ... no luck
<dave_> Thanks for trying to help guys! 'Night.
<Thehound666> yeah it said 0 B of 197 GB 100% used
<dwidmann> ahyup, if you burned the disk  yourself, did you check it for errors?
<manchicken> bobleny: Did you install the 3D drivers?
<ahyup> yes .... chksum seemed ok
<Thehound666> not sure why it say 197
<Thehound666> drive is 200
<bobleny> dwidmann, if it is a hardware problem, then howcome windows has no problem turning off and on?
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: can you pastebin the output of df
<manchicken> Thehound666: What does df say?
<manchicken> gnomefreak: You win
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> manchicken: i tried a few
<gnomefreak> i needed size output
<gnomefreak> fdisk doesnt give it
<bxnp> tehpwn: how is your wifi connection still workinig
<dwidmann> bobleny: I just said it _could_ be. Sometimes it doesn't shut off right for windows either (one of my old computers had t hat problem)
<bobleny> Manchiken, uhh, I don't think I so.. I have no idea.
<gnomefreak> wait a min
<Thehound666> paste bin
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: how bug was the folder you copied?
<Thehound666> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> big
<bobleny> I just installed kubuntu and away I went
<tehpwn> bxnp, it's working perfectly
<tehpwn> :-D
<Thehound666> folder I copied to only stores .torrent files
<manchicken> bobleny: do a `dpkg -l | grep fglrx`
<Thehound666> was copying a .torrent file
<bxnp> and do you have other problems with kubuntu at the moment
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: what size was it
<dwidmann> ahyup, did you try using the "check disk for errors" option after booting the disk?
<Thehound666> a few KB
<gnomefreak> thats it
<ahyup> yes ... did mem test too
<Thehound666> yup
<bobleny> manchicken, what is supposed to happen, it simply went down a line....
<tehpwn> bxnp, no, just life :( lol
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: while your at it pastebin the output of df -h also
<dwidmann> ahyup, you say it froze ... how much memory do you have? I know it gets dead slow if the installer starts running low on memory
<manchicken> bobleny: Okay, so it seems like you don't have that installed.
<bobleny> Oh?
<dwidmann> (speaking of the alternate installer anyway)
<manchicken> bobleny: that's good.
<ahyup> memory is marginal ... 192 meg
<manchicken> bobleny: The ATI drivers cause problems like this.
<bobleny> What dont I have installed, and why is it good?
<dwidmann> shouldn't be any problem with 192meg
<manchicken> bobleny: Do you have any wireless drivers set up?  like bcm43xx?
<ahyup> my last try almost made it ... i'm just getting frustrated
<dwidmann> anything less than 128 and even the alternate disk starts to chocke
<dwidmann> *choke
<bobleny> I have a linksys wireless USB thingy hooked to it...
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: when pasted can you give me the links please
<manchicken> bobleny: did you have to install anything fancy to run that?
* gnomefreak thinks we should only take these hard problems on weekdays j/k
<dwidmann> ahyup, how long did you let it sit after you thought it froze?
<ahyup> this is the first time i've been on irc in about 8 yrs ... i kinda missed it
<bobleny> manchicken: No, kubuntu did it all its self, I just gave it numbers to connect to.
<ahyup> about 20 minutes
<manchicken> bobleny: Okay, so far so good.
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: is ther eanything in the folder (the copy one not the original)
<manchicken> Do you have anything in your /var/log/kern.log?
<Thehound666> having issues with pastebin
<dwidmann> ahyup, if you have a decent connection, try downloading the alternate install disk and using it to install ... I doubt it will fail.
<Thehound666> says I'm appearing to spam it
<gnomefreak> lol
<ahyup> ok
<bobleny> manchiken, let me check...
<ahyup> then what?
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: try pastebin.ca
<gnomefreak> type that in browser and it will bring you there
<dwidmann> thehound666, the pastebin referred by ubotu seems to be giving everybody this problem lately
<Thehound666> got it 1 sec
<Thehound666> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2479/
* gnomefreak just informed maintianer of pastebin
<lemon> ciao
<Thehound666> 3rd time was a charm
<lemon> help!
<Thehound666> after reloading
<lemon> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bobleny> manchicken: Nope, just an empty file...
<manchicken> bobleny: What about /var/log/messages?
<ciscosurfer> Hello.  I am primarily a GNOME user but have decided to try my hand at KDE (I've installed kubuntu)...what is the best way to start customizing my new environment?  thanks :-)
<Minataku> Back
<Minataku> Thehound666: Figure out what was up?
<Thehound666> not yet gnomefreak is looking at my paste
<Minataku> ciscosurfer: First of all, congratulations for switching, you won't be disappointed... then again after GNOME even Windows looks good ;D
<gnomefreak> ok im thinking i know it
<bobleny> There are some words but I have no idea what any of it means.
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: is it possible the torrents unpacked when coping it?
<ahyup> i'm going to give the alternate installation CD a shot ... thans for your help
<manchicken> bobleny: Pastebin it.
<manchicken> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ahyup> thanks i meant
<ciscosurfer> Minataku: so...first course of action should be...
<ciscosurfer> Minataku: superkaramba?
<gnomefreak> who was having issues with pastebin
<Thehound666> unpacked? the whole folder is only about let me see several megs
<Minataku> ciscosurfer: Read the manuals
<Minataku> lol
<Thehound666> not even a gig
<Thehound666> .torrent is small
<Minataku> Thehound666: Thankfully you're saved by the root set-aside
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: im thinking if you dlete that file and remove it from trash you will gain all your gigs back
<bobleny> manchicken: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2480/plain/
<ciscosurfer> Minataku: seriously?  but chat is so much quicker...and the *experts* are here, no?
<Minataku> That 5% keeps your ass out of the fire... and I always thought that it was stupid
<Minataku> ciscosurfer: Well, for customizing and learning, the manuals are the first course of action
<Minataku> The experts are here for things that they don't cover
<Minataku> Or in case a problem arises
<manchicken> bobleny: Your machine's name is George?  Awesome.
* Rob-West returns
<ciscosurfer> Minataku: I understand that.  Can you at least lead me in right direction?  A link perhaps?
<Minataku> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Thehound666> lol I got 28 MB free
<Minataku> lol, not that
<Minataku> XD
<gnomefreak> thats it
<manchicken> bobleny: I have no idea what's going on to be honest.  What type of processor are you running?
<Minataku> Can anyone point ciscosurfer to info on customizing KDE
<gnomefreak> how many times did you copy it and in what dir?
<Minataku> ciscosurfer: I think KDE has a whole built-in help system
<Minataku> Kinda like CDE has
<Thehound666> once but that was my whole trash I emptied
<bobleny> manchicken: AMD Athlon?
<Thehound666> forgot I deleted 2 rars before
* dwidmann directs ciscosurfer to www.google.com and www.kde.org and www.kde-look.org
<manchicken> bobleny: 64 or 32?
<gnomefreak> 32
<Thehound666> 14.3 MBx2
<gnomefreak> im betting
<bobleny> I cant remember... I  think 64
<ciscosurfer> Minataku, dwidmann: ok
<gnomefreak> kind of hard to miss the 64 sticker on box
<manchicken> bobleny: Gimme a `uname -a`
<manchicken> TOUCHDOWN
<bobleny> wowa what?
<manchicken> Sorry, wrong chan
<Minataku> ciscosurfer: Remember, people have already made an effort to give you as much documentation as possible along with the software itself
<bobleny> still, what is uname -a?
* Thehound666 wonders if he should go with dapper unpon format for its known stability
<gnomefreak> bobleny: a command to run in terminal
<Minataku> Don't just throw their work in the trash and come right to us ;D
<manchicken> bobleny: Type it into your shell, and let me know what it says
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: no let me think for a min
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: did you copy it in terminal?
<gnomefreak> or from gui
<tehpwn> BluesKaj, Ok, what do I do after I sign up? I'm supposed to intive people?
<Thehound666> no in the GUI
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: ok
<bobleny> Linux George 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Thehound666> right click, copy-paste
<Minataku> bobleny: uname is a command to pull information about the running kernel
<Thehound666> but it failed to copy
<Thehound666> due to space error
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: maybe its all in cache?
<manchicken> bobleny: That says you're running an i686 architecture.  That's 32-bit.
<Thehound666> the cache can eat 30 gigs of HD?
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.19.1-Pyocola-i686 #1 PREEMPT Wed Dec 20 23:21:32 EST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> manchicken: clean cache in kde
<Minataku> Mine is decidedly longer
<gnomefreak> manchicken: oops how to
<Minataku> lol
<dwidmann> yum yum
<Minataku> Why is the Kubuntu uname so short? O.o
<bobleny> 32 good or bad?
<Minataku> bobleny: 32 is just fine
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Configure Konq, Cache, Clear Cache
<Minataku> It's what we've all been using since 1989 or so
<manchicken> bobleny: Not bad, just a different arc.
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: can you try that i dont think its it but try it
<bobleny> Ph
<Thehound666> how?
<bobleny> lol Oh*
<Thehound666> apt-get clean?
<virnik> :-)
<manchicken> apt-get clean may help.
<virnik> heh
<Thehound666> did that before
<Minataku> Specifically, 32 is the length of the data word the architecture works on
<Thehound666> freed 0
<virnik> havent updated by apt for a six monts
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: try that too
<virnik> months
<virnik> now it will take almost hour
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: clear out cache in konq
<tehpwn> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Minataku> This is 00000000000000000000000000000000 in binary, 0x00000000 in hexadecimal
<MidMark> guys today I have learned that kppp isn't able to set default gateway if there is an ethernet card enabled... is there a workaround?
<gnomefreak> its not gonna help i wouldnt think
<lemon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> Compared to 64bit, which I'm not typing out in binary but is 0x0000000000000000 in hexadecimal
<lemon> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> isn't kppp a dialup program ?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: yes
<Thehound666> Konqueror is not set to use one
<MidMark> BluesKaj: yes
<Thehound666> I use Firefox for my browsing anyways
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: what gui did you use to copy the folder
<Thehound666> I used the normal default desktop
<BluesKaj> MidMark,  then maybe the ethernet card should be taken out of the pc and replaced with a dialup modem
<Thehound666> which is Konqueror but it's unchecked
<Thehound666> the option "use cache"
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: its on your desktop not your home dir?
<Minataku> Why replace it?
<Minataku> There should be plenty of open slots
<Minataku> lol
<BluesKaj> or bypass it somehow
<dope> my freaking windows are going black!
<Thehound666> I copied from my Desktop to /home/thehound/torrents
<Minataku> dope: Oh no, once they do that they don't go back!
<Minataku> Sorry, that was really lame XD
<MidMark> BluesKaj: the problem was: with BOTH an ethernet card and a dialup modem then kppp isn't able to set default gateway to the one provided by the connection, however disabling ethernet card make it works
<dope> OMG!
<BluesKaj> well if dhcp is gonna be default on bootup , that's my suggestion
<Mayasha____1> my webcam on my site    www.ghidul-universitatilor.ro/?3853
<MidMark> dhcp was off
<gnomefreak> Thehound666: i would keep checking with people in here but i think coping the folder unpackage the torrents and possibly installed them (check if they are installed and when) but it had something to do when it was coping the folder it is reversible if that is the case (i would rather have someone a bit better with kde and its context menu than me
#kubuntu 2008-01-14
<Silouck> NickPresta: and apt-cache its only for installed packages, man, learn
<Silouck> wnat a troll
<stdin> Silouck: no it's not
<NickPresta> Silouck, you came to this channel asking for help. I am trying to help you and you're not listening or being co-operative. If you want my help, fine, but try to be more polite as you're the one who obviously needs help.
<Silouck> ]# LC_ALL=C apt-cache showpkg libk3b2-extracodecs_1.0.4-2ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb
<Silouck> W: Unable to locate package libk3b2-extracodecs_1.0.4-2ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb
<Silouck> like i said, the package inst installed
<stdin> Silouck: libk3b2-extracodecs is the package "libk3b2-extracodecs_1.0.4-2ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb" is the FILE
<NickPresta> If you have it in a deb archive format, you can use `dpkg --info PACKAGE.deb`. You never said the package was in a deb file. :)
<pfein> w00t, IRC 4 teh w1n!
<NickPresta> and yes, that package is available in the repos. apt-cache depends works
<NickPresta> pfein, sorry about the delay. Yes, you can mix and match resolutions and physical monitor sizees. I use KDE with Compiz-Fusion.
<pfein> NickPresta: np... thx
<pfein> NickPresta: any preference b/w ATI vs. Intel video chipset for dual head?  Looking @ dells...
<biovore> intel works.. ati sometimes work.
<NickPresta> pfein, I like to stay away from ATI. I would imagine nvidia > intel > ati, although I'm not really sure on the subject as I've only ever had nvidia :)
<biovore> dell does do nvidia..  Its worth it in my option..
<biovore> if your going to be running linux on the thing..
<NickPresta> indeed. I've never had a problem with nvidia GPUs
<biovore> well nvidia's been doing linux for around 8 years now..
<biovore> They got it down..
<pfein> hmm, ok... and basically you get a dvi2vga dongle & run both lcd's off vga?
<NickPresta> pfein, I run both via DVI :)
<biovore> mine nvidia card on my dell laptop here has DVI out..
<NickPresta> pfein, but your method would work too, I believe
<biovore> yeah.. DVI works better.. vga (analog) can't drive 2 lcd's
<pfein> y'all have 2 DVI outs?
<pfein> or 2 cards?
<biovore> one dvi
<NickPresta> pfein, my 7900 GS has two DVI outputs.
 * pfein is confused
<biovore> laptop nvidia card will only support 1 monitor external monitor
<pfein> biovore: you can run 2 LCDs off one DVI out?
<pfein> OIC
<pfein> sry
<NickPresta> pfein, I don't have a laptop. I am running a Desktop. Laptops traditionally only have one out, as biovore said
<pfein> yeah, I'm caught up now. ;-)
<bedpan> I heard something about ubuntu that shocked the hell out of me
<bedpan> does this apply to Kubuntu also?
<biovore> probably..
<NickPresta> bedpan, tell us what you heard and we will tell you :)
 * pfein still needs to figure out wth to get tho..
<bedpan> ok  this is what I ran across in google
<bedpan> MARK SHUTTLEWORTH AND CANONICAL ANNOUNCE LINUX FOR NIGGERS
<bedpan> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
<bedpan> ISLE OF MAN - June 1, 2006 - At a press conference today, Canonical CEO and Free Software spokesnigger Mark Shuttleworth announced the immediate availability of version 6.06 of the Ubuntu Linux distribution. The latest version, known by its code name, "The Diaper Drake," includes special features designed to make Linux easier and more comfortable for niggers the world over.
<bedpan> "Niggers have always had trouble understanding new technology," Shuttleworth began. "Computers are no exception. Some people have said this is because niggers are dumb, but I believe the real problem is that technology has traditionally been designed for white people. Ubuntu changes all that. It was developed from the ground up with niggers in mind. It will usher in a whole new era of Afro-ergonomic computing."
<bedpan> Shuttleworth presented an overview of some of the features users could expect in the latest version of Ubuntu, including an Ebonics-to-English converter, African "tribal beats" sound and desktop theme, and a collection of rap music and gay pornography, "which of course will be encoded using patent and royalty-free formats," Shuttleworth added, smiling. He proceeded to elaborate, but OpenOffice.org Impress crashed at that poin
<Alamue> What is a good P2P client for Kubuntu?
<NickPresta> sigh
<NickPresta> !frostwire | Alamue
<ubotu> Alamue: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<crimsun> c'mon, you have to chuckle at how desperate some people have gotten.
<Alamue> Thank you. Is it in the repositories?
<biovore> yeah.. I agree crimsun
<NickPresta> Alamue, nope. http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<Alamue> Ok, thank you very much.
<NickPresta> no problem
<Darktan_> having trouble with an external USB hard drive kit
<Darktan_> it see it as a 59gb USB jumpdrive and says "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<inversekinetix> wow, racism in here?
<crimsun> inversekinetix: trolling, rather.
<inversekinetix> are there no ops?
 * Darktan_ is confused
<Darktan_> did i miss something?
<crimsun> there are; the above instance was already addressed.
<LjL> inversekinetix: you noticed he was banned 11 seconds after he started, didn't you?
<NickPresta> Darktan_, what I would suggest, is that you manually unmount the HD, and then try to remount it with default options. See if that makes a difference
<NickPresta> Darktan_, do you need help to do that?
<Darktan_> one thing, it's not a normal ext HDD it uses internal IDE drives to make an ext drive
<Darktan_> nah, i can do that
<Darktan_> i think...
<NickPresta> Darktan_, okay. I don't know if it will help, but it is probably a good place to start
<inversekinetix> i didnt no
<Darktan_> gonna try it
<inversekinetix> being as i get no help in ubuntu otherr than to consider using windows, maybe someone here could help,
<inversekinetix> 1.  why would ubuntu suddenly stop showing an NTFS drive
<Darktan_> lost mounting
<Darktan_> had all kinds of problem with that when i first started with linuk
<NickPresta> inversekinetix, what do you mean "suddenly"? It stop showing the mounted drive after you used it? It stop showing the drive after a restart?
<inversekinetix> NickPresta: yes
<NickPresta> inversekinetix, which one?
<inversekinetix> there are 4 drives
<Darktan_> woot, thx nickpresta, got it working
<NickPresta> Darktan_, did remounting with default options work?
<inversekinetix> my mistake, if fails to show one of the NTFS partition on one of the drives, it detects the rest fine, but the one with windows on doesnt show
<Darktan_> iat first it would let me do anything, i gave it a new mount point then it wouldn't enable, i cursed at it, went to system media and it works now
<NickPresta> inversekinetix, hmm. I don't know what would cause that. What does your fstab look like? (you can !pastebin it)
<NickPresta> Darktan_, congrats.
<Darktan_> thx
<inversekinetix> whats the command for it
<Darktan_> i had the same problem, had to allow all users to mount and enable mount on start up from the "file and disk" setting under system settings
<NickPresta> inversekinetix, `EDITOR /etc/fstab` where EDITOR is pico, nano, kate, what ever the editor is default in Ubuntu
<inversekinetix> NickPresta: thanks, i think Im just going to have to use windows for the time being, I dont have time to try and get this working right, there are too many things wrong.  sorry to waste you time and thanks.
<NickPresta> inversekinetix, it's okay. good luck.
<Darktan_> why does dolphin want to chage permissions every time i copy a music file?
<silouck> i have runned adpet to install libk3b2-extracodecs but this package doesnt appear
<Darktan_> and why does it tell be a hundred freaking times it failed on every file?
<NickPresta> Darktan_, would that be the window that pops up about a permission error in a bookmarks.xml file?
<NickPresta> silouck, what did you do to install that package?
<silouck> did i said i run adept_
<Darktan_> no, every mp3, wav, wma, m4a, mp4, and ogg file
<silouck> seams i need to add another repo
<Darktan_> well, i'll worry about it later, right now dinner calls, thanks again for the help
<Odd-rationale> How do I enable "roaming" in the knetworkmanager?
<silouck> i did activated the repo for restricted software but it continues to not appear libk3b2-extracodecs!
<silouck> in what repo the libk3b2-extracodecs exists_
<Dagon> I have an external hard drive mounted  in a USB case. It mounts ok, but when I try to access the drive I get an error message hal refused  uid storage. How do I read the the drive
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i downloaded kde 4.0, but now i want to use it as my primary gui, how can i uninstall kde 3.5 completely, and have kde start up as my primary session?
<NickPresta> silouck, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/libs/libk3b2-extracodecs go down to the bottom and download the DEB file for your architecture. Then, in a terminal, type: sudo dpkg -i FILE
<NickPresta> silouck, if that doesn't work, !pastebin the output.
<Odd-rationale> ForzaPalermo: Can you select kde 4.0 as your default session?
<ForzaPalermo> Odd-rationale, no, the only way i can select it is from the sign on screen
<vzduch> NickPresta: if it's in the backports, why not add the repo and apt-get install?
<NickPresta> ForzaPalermo, ask in #kubuntu-kde4. They should be able to tell you how to get a fully KDE 4.0 system
<NickPresta> vzduch, you can, if you want (I do) but for a single package, it is suggested you download the deb. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#head-7da053a820e7f163090900a26ed8cbf839c2b185
<ForzaPalermo> im asking everywhere
<ForzaPalermo> no one has given me an answer yet :(
<NickPresta> ForzaPalermo, well, be patient. I'm sure you will get an answer soon.
<Datalanche> Is there an Applet I can get somewhere to have a custom list of programs in a spanning tree fashion? The Quick Launcher is taking up a bit too much room.
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to show a list of available wireless network connections in knetworkmanager applet?
<jac0b> when you build amarok from source for mp4 tag purposes do what do I have to put on the ./configure line
<NickPresta> Datalanche, have you ever heard of Katapult?
<NickPresta> jac0b, try a ./configure --help and see what it mentions about mp4
<NickPresta> jac0b, or ask in #amarok
<jac0b> ok thnaks
<jac0b> or that is even better
<Datalanche> NickPresta: umm.. the name rings a bell but I don't think I've used it
<NickPresta> Datalanche, check it out. It takes up no (physical) space. http://katapult.kde.org/ It is different, but you might like it.
<Datalanche> I'll check it out. Thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> How can I scan for a list of available wireless networks? Thanks!
<matt___> i installed "kdebase" within ubuntu, and now i'm using it. however, i could be wrong, but it seems as if external drives aren't being deteted/mounted. not 100% sure, but just wondering if there is something/way to install/check
<Datalanche> Cool... Katapult is just what I needed! :)
<matt___> Datalanche: katapult is the coolest thing ever, check out yakuake as well
<NickPresta> Odd-rationale, I don't know much about wireless and Kubuntu anymore. Check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo#head-5f526a24e75c1923c77ce8f801da484716ea1b4e and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ForzaPalermo> what package do i download in the kubuntu repositories to get everything i would need for kde 4
<corinth> matt___: What is katapult?
<silouck> NickPresta: i have installed that packaged and it continues not being possible to add some mp3 files to audio cds, see the error>
<silouck> Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<silouck> You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project.
<Datalanche> !info katapult
<ubotu> katapult: item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-2 (gutsy), package size 419 kB, installed size 3152 kB
<NickPresta> ForzaPalermo, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php and ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<matt___> corinth: it is a program starter, install it, run it, then hit alt+spacebar to find out. it's amazing
<matt___> corinth: it is much like quicksilver for macs
<silouck> so its all a lie about what i heard about kubutun fixing this prob that also exists in other distros
<Odd-rationale> NickPresta: I'll look into that. thanks!
<Datalanche> Awesome... plenty of space in my panel now :)
<NickPresta> silouck, try this: apt-get install libmad0
<NickPresta> silouck, sudo apt-get install libmad0
<silouck> NickPresta: if course that libmad is installed, cause its a required library
<silouck> of course
<silouck> You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project.
<silouck> /mnt/ext3/Downloads/Musica/06 Metallica -- S & M/CD-1/06 METALLICA-fuel.MP3
<NickPresta> silouck, I realize that the extracodecs package you're trying to install replaces libk3b2-mp3 but according to the Google'ing I've done, you should have libk3b2-mp3 installed and then when you start up K3b, click on "New Audio CD Project" drag your files, and click on Burn and it should work.
<silouck> all those are installed
<silouck> i really thought that would be very strnage for kubuntu fix this when mandriva that is a super distro wouldnt
<biovore> silouck: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<NickPresta> silouck, so let me understand you. You selected, "New Audio CD Project", and dragged your MP3 files to the project area. You then clicked on "burn" and it didn't work?
<silouck> NickPresta: when draggin this mp3 files outputs that message, but only for these mp3, it all goes fine with other mp3 files
<silouck> but all this hapens also in super distro mandriva
<silouck> well my doubts were clarified
<NickPresta> silouck, so it only happens with those specific MP3s?
<LowlyNewbie> Hello, can someone help me setup my wifi?  I just installed Kubuntu for my first time
<NickPresta> !wifi | LowlyNewbie
<ubotu> LowlyNewbie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trophyhead> in kubuntu's kmix the sound is set to default & 44100hz, but I believe my sound cards 32 bit, & kmix option is either (16bit) very high or (8bitlow) & default, what would any suggest I set it to, so I get the best sound quailty?
<Kouen> hi everyone
<NickPresta> LowlyNewbie, congrats. on installing Kubuntu for your first time. I hope you enjoy your Kubuntu experience. Your first step is finding out if your card is supported. If it is supported, you need to figure out if you need to use ndiswrapper or if it is supported natively. From there, there are specific instructions to setup your card.
<NickPresta> hi Kouen
<Kouen> hey i never been on ubuntu channel but when i tried to enter the channel it' says unable to enter address is banned....
<NickPresta> Kouen, when you try to /join #ubuntu?
<Kouen> yes
<NickPresta> !banned | Kouen
<ubotu> Kouen: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LjL> Kouen: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Kouen> i never been at ubuntu channel in my life....
<NickPresta> Kouen, join #ubuntu-ops and explain your situation to them
<Kouen> just now that i want to enter...
<NickPresta> LjL beat me to it :)
<Kouen> thanks
<trophyhead> any idea's plz with my kmix question?
<biovore> what sound card?
<NickPresta> trophyhead, I can only imagine that putting all your settings to the highest value would deliver the best quality.
<trophyhead> k but would default be higher than the 16 bit (veryhigh) setting?
<biovore> trophyhead: creative sounds card?
<LowlyNewbie> YAY IT WORKED Thank you documentation
<trophyhead> naw a chepie c-media
<biovore> that card probably only has 16bit DAC on it..
<NickPresta> LowlyNewbie, congrats. *buntu has a lot of helpful documentation. I'm sure it won't be the last time it helps you.
<andrew__> anyone on this channel know anything about ubuntu?
<trophyhead> tho it is supposed 32bit , ill have to make sure, probably only 16
<Odd-rationale> OK. I'm connected to the internet, but konqueror won't connect to any website. Any ideas?
<LowlyNewbie> now if someone could tell me why OR point me where I can find out why my computer does not startup normally (I have to go to recovery mode then do startx) then Kubuntu starts up
<NickPresta> andrew__, join #ubuntu
<trophyhead> thx anyhoo bio\
<biovore> trophyhead: probably the same thing as audigy pulls.. they say 24bit.. but its only has a 16bit dac on the card..
<andrew__> thanks
<NickPresta> LowlyNewbie, that is strange indeed. Do you get any output or error messages when starting Kubuntu normally?
<trophyhead> oh  ok its a cheap 15$ card so ya probably 16 bit
<tinin> Hey, how do I acces to krunner in kde4?
<LowlyNewbie> No I don't NickPresta.  The screen just goes blank?
<NickPresta> !kde4 | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<tinin> thanx
<NickPresta> LowlyNewbie, I don't know what is different about the recovery mode versus the "normal" mode so I'm not sure where to start in identifying the problem. If you ask again a little later, someone may be available who can help.
<LowlyNewbie> Thanks NickPresta I appreciate it
<NexaMac> stupid shift-backspace :<
<spiniker> anybody knows how to enable skydome?
<jckffyi> how do you delete a directory from a terminal, i keep getting cannot rm ... it is a directory
<kadam> jckffyi: rmdir
<NickPresta> jckffyi, rm -r. in the future, do `man rm` for information
<NickPresta> or rmdir too
<NickPresta> rmdir will remove empty directories
<jckffyi> Thanks!
<NexaMac> hmm
<NexaMac> terminal cheat sheet in teh topic would be <3
<pkh> hi, I have a simple question -- how do I reset the dialog that pops up asking what to do with a usb device (ipod in this case) -- I pressed 'ignore' and then 'remember' and now I want to reset this to at least ask...
<trophyhead> ok I'm getting 2 things for my sound card so how many bits is it plz?  first it says supporting 24bit SPDIF in/out, then below it says 32bit pci bus master, so what is it? 24 bit, 32 bit? it is suppose to be able to put out 4 or 6 channel's, : )
<NickPresta> NexaMac, http://linuxcommand.org/
<NexaMac> NickPresta: i didnt need one, but theres a lot of questions :)
<crimsun> trophyhead: the 32-bit portion is completely irrelevant
<crimsun> trophyhead: it's a 32-bit bus that connects your audio card
<crimsun> trophyhead: the 24-bit SPDIF is per-specification and is completely independent of that bus
<NickPresta> pkh, go into System Settings > Notifications > Storage Media Notifications > the Medium Type, click on Do Nothing and then press Toggle as Auto action to remove it. That might work.
<crimsun> trophyhead: also, whether your audio device has SPDIF or not has absolutely no bearing on the number of channels it can output
<trophyhead> oh ok the pin connection eh, (32bit) just trying to get the most outta it hehe
<NexaMac> :<
<NexaMac> storage media in dolphin, gets stuck on loading :/
<pierreth> hello, I just an install of Kubuntu but I have no sound...
<NexaMac> pierreth: what kind of soundcard?
<pierreth> NexaMac: I don't know...
<NexaMac> pierreth: open a terminal and type lspci
<pkh> NickPresta, perfect, thanks.
<trophyhead> so I guess most cheapie soundcards like mine are 16bit?, but what do look for to find out?, im on a web page for it now : )
<pierreth> NexaMac: Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device
<NexaMac> pierreth: laptop?
<pierreth> No, a Tower
<NexaMac> custom built?
<pierreth> NexaMac: yes
<crimsun> pierreth: please pastebin `lspci -nv`
<NexaMac> :<
<pierreth> crimsun: where?
<crimsun> pierreth: using any pastebin.
<NexaMac> type lspci -nv in a terminal
<NexaMac> then paste it at www.pastebin.com
<pierreth> ok
<NexaMac> stupid grub :<
<pierreth> http://pastebin.com/d1fb40ed
<NexaMac> error 17 ftl
<pierreth> I have a EVGA e-7100/630i mother board with integrated audio and graphics
<NexaMac> a tad more helpfull tbh
<mefisto__> could someone try opening a web image in gimp (from File > Open Location...) It doesn't seem to work any more
<crimsun> pierreth: that's not `lspci -nv`
<arrrghhh> so kde4 is very pretty... but it seems they took a lot of the configuration options out
<pierreth> oups....
<arrrghhh> like when i right click on stuff on the bar at the bottom, they took like all the options out
<pierreth> sorry, try again...
<mefisto__> arrrghhh: I think it's just not finished yet
<arrrghhh> is this something that's going to be permanent?
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i figured if they released it, it was final
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> by that logic
<arrrghhh> i do like the look of it, just seems like all the customization has gone
<hydrogen> kubuntu should never release hardy
<hydrogen> because gutsy is *final*
<pierreth> http://pastebin.com/d2211ff9e
<arrrghhh> hydrogen: uhm... you're missing the point
<hydrogen> nope, I think you are
<arrrghhh> lol
<NexaMac> ssshhh both of you :<
<NexaMac> !ot | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<arrrghhh> i mean final like it's ready for public
<NexaMac> :p
<hydrogen> A release is a snapshot of development that is considdered worthy of others to view
<arrrghhh> kde4 still isn't RC is it?
<arrrghhh> it was my understanding it went final jan 11
<hydrogen> it did
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174
<hydrogen> The concepts of a standard release were a bit abused for kde4.0
<mefisto__> could someone try opening http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/LPG/51628~Face-Posters.jpg in gimp with Open Location (in the file menu). Mine's not working
<hydrogen> to stop people from nitpicking at the internals and focus on the applications and other parts
<arrrghhh> yea seemed like they rushed kde4
<hydrogen> but Its by no means final
<hydrogen> not rushed, this needed to happen so that attention could be focused on other parts of kde
<arrrghhh> i see
<arrrghhh> yea in reading that article i completely agree
<arrrghhh> it should not have been considered a release, because that'll make people think that's it's ready
<navetz> can somebody please help me set up kmail to work with hotmail.
<hydrogen> It is ready
<hydrogen> for early adopters
<NickPresta> mefisto__, install gimp-libcurl and it will work :)
<arrrghhh> i see
<hydrogen> personally I've been using it as my primary desktop for about two months now
<mefisto__> thanks NickPresta
<hydrogen> and yes, theres still some big things missing
<hydrogen> but I'm willing to give those up :)
<arrrghhh> see i thought those big things would be wrapped up
<arrrghhh> and it would just be little things
<arrrghhh> or bug fixes
<arrrghhh> not like interface options lol
<killermach> ok.. I"m ready to get rid of dolphin.. too limited to be an everyday useful file manager
<arrrghhh> i remember reading about phonon and plasma etc not really being 'ready'
<killermach> how do I configure the "system menu" panel applet?
<NickPresta> navetz, I believe Hotmail stopped allowing remote POP3 access unless you paid.
<navetz_> NickPresta: but there are other ways to do it
<navetz_> NickPresta: its just none of them are working for me
<fyrmedic> anyone have a link to a page with instructions to get my wireless drivers back to their original state? I screwed them all up with ndiswrapper and fwcutter and a bunch of other crap.
<arrrghhh> there's no POP3 server for free hotmail
<navetz_> NickPresta: especially since hotmail is gay as hell and wont allow message forwarding to gmail
<NickPresta> navetz_, what other ways are there to do it? Hotmail doesn't provide pop3/smtp settings?
<pierreth> mefisto__: what is the problem with this image?
<navetz_> NickPresta: you can use gotmail
<arrrghhh> how i got hotmail to work in thunderbird was an extension
<navetz_> NickPresta: but i havn't got it to work, although many other have
<NickPresta> navetz_, well, yes, but that isn't a #kubuntu support topic :)
<arrrghhh> i had to install an extension and it created a pop server on my machine just for it i think
<navetz_> arrrghhh: i wanted to forward my messages to my gmail account and just read them there
<arrrghhh> ok
<navetz_> arrrghhh: but hotmail banned forwarding to gmail
<arrrghhh> so forward your mail
<arrrghhh> really?
<arrrghhh> that's strange
<navetz_> yea
<NickPresta> it seems like a lot of work to use hotmail in the client of your choice. It would probably be less of a hassle to switch to gmail and update your contacts :)
<arrrghhh> microshaft
<navetz_> nah, thats a lot like them
<arrrghhh> ditch your hotmail acct then
<navetz_> I have been using it for 6 years
<arrrghhh> so
<arrrghhh> i've had mine for 10
<namespace> I got a problem with my mounted shares: uhm i have samba troubles: when i mount my share, it gets autom. assigned to owner messagebus and GID 1000. I added a group samba and set its GID to 1000 and added my user to this group but when i create a folder I still can't change the permissions, why not? it gets automatically assigned drwxr-xr-x :( why:o
<arrrghhh> doesn't mean i like it
<NickPresta> That is the risk you run when you use a free email service. They can change it and you can't do anything :)
<arrrghhh> indeed
<navetz_> I dont like it either :(
<pierreth> crimsun: have you seen my pastbin?
<namespace> i got create mask = 0777    directory mask = 0777    force create mode = 0777 in my smb.conf but directories don't get 777 assigned on creation, why not?
<sandroz> hi
<NickPresta> hi, sandroz
<pierreth> hello
<sandroz> i am from Brazil
<navetz_> i was thinking of forwarding the mail to my website email address, then having that address forward me the mail to my gmail account
<namespace> hi sandroz
<arrrghhh> sandroz: what's your question
<namespace> anyone able to help with my samba problems?
<pierreth> i am from america
<NickPresta> !br | sandroz if you need it:
<ubotu> sandroz if you need it:: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<namespace> i'm from Canada ;)
<navetz_> Canada :)
<pierreth> i am from canada of america
<namespace> haha hi Canada users :)
<navetz_> hallo
<namespace> anyone able to help with my samba issue?
<mefisto__> namespace: it's important to keep the hip movement relaxed and fluid
<sandroz> my question: kubuntu uses 3D desktop ?
<NickPresta> !compiz | sandroz
<ubotu> sandroz: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<navetz_> everyone loves compiz :)
<arrrghhh> namespace: isn't there a room for samba?  doesn't sound like a kubuntu issue to me
<navetz_> except everyone who doesn't
<carlos> sandroz> sim usa compiz
<sandroz> cool
<namespace> arrgh: there is but no one is replying so i thought i could ask here
<arrrghhh> namespace: i see, i'd google around... i am no good with samba and it sounds like no one else here is confident enough to help you with it either
<namespace> arrghh: i already have... oh well.... i'll try again .... thanks anyways
<namespace> i'll cya guys, cheers and go EH! ;)
<kadam> As soon as I start amarok and try to play something, it says 'device already in use, xine parameters:' .  Does anyone know what to do about this?  Also, I used to use KMIX, but now Kmix is empty when it opens...
<killermach> when I click the "computer icon" next to the K-Gear menu on the main panel, I get dolphin, I want to get konqueror as was in previous versions
<NickPresta> d3lphin | killermach
<kadam> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mefisto__> kadam: does amarok always have that error? what if you try it before using other audio progs?
<NickPresta> !d3lphin | killermach
<ubotu> killermach: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<kadam> Is it possible to tell what's using my audio device?
<killermach> NickPresta: the title bar says D"O"lphin  not "D"3"lphin
<NickPresta> killermach, it's the same thing. It's called D3lphin in KDE 3.5.8 and Dolphin in KDE 4.0
<NickPresta> D3lphin is Dolphin ported to KDE 3.5.8, I believe
<NickPresta> Anyways, I'll be back later guys (and gals).
<mefisto__> I see 3 dolphins: d3lphin dolphin and dolphin-kde4
<kadam> Alright, I've discovered that only root can play audio/use the audio device.  Is there a way to fix this so regular users can?
<NexaMac> :x
<NexaMac> i found the cause of error 17 it seems.. theres no grub in /boot o_O
<NexaMac> any helpfull tips here?
<mefisto__> install grub?
<NexaMac> >_>
<NexaMac> no idea how to do it from the livecd without installing the entire OS tbh
<mefisto__> look at grub-install --help
<NexaMac> k
<kadam> It seems only root can use the audio device... How can I make it so regular users can, too?
<kadam> oh sorry
<NexaMac> mefisto__: so, apt-get install grub --root-directory=/dev/hdd1/boot ?
<NexaMac> :<
<acme___> hey hey
<acme___> I broke my x server, some help plz :(
<acme___> was trying to install the nvidia drivers, and i think it downloaded and installed but when i restarted x server i get an error
<Tm_T> !nvidia | acme___
<ubotu> acme___: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<acme___> uh, how do i open that link, im stuck in terminal?
<acme___> i saw the nividia package made a backup of my conf, how do i restore that?
<acme___> tried to cd to the directory, but...thats not workin
<corinth> acme___:  what's the name of the backup?
<acme___> uh, xconf somethin somethin
<acme___> the date most likely
<acme___> you know i think the server is tryin to output video to the vga port? instead of dvi which is what i have
<acme___> or maybe im wrong?
<acme___> how can i change it
<acme___> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<acme___> woops
<acme___> plz some help
<corinth> acme___: cd /etc/X11/
<corinth> acme___: sudo cd <name of backup file> xorg.conf
<tinin> acme___ next time try to use the envy script from alberto milone to install the drivers, it is much more easy
<ForgeAus> erm thats weird someone went and registered the nickname _ubuntu?
<se7en_> j #kubuntu-kde
<ForgeAus> isn't that a default the kubuntu livecd uses?
<hydrogen> that'd be why someone did it probably :)
<ForgeAus> anyhow, I need some help my kubuntu isn't booting... it can mount the filesystem but doesn't do much at all after that
<acme___> not working :(
<thomas_newbie__> my ssh and apache server starts each time i boot up my os. How to disable that
<acme___> i opened the conf in a text editor, its empty
<acme___> is that normal?
<jords> thomas_newbie: In system settings, if you go to the advanced tab and click on system services you should be able to configure them to not start as booy
<mefisto__> booy?
<jords> boot :D
<mefisto__> lol, I was googling booy to find out what it means
<mefisto__> acme___: xorg.conf is empty?
<ForgeAus> argh I think I know why I have a problem
<ForgeAus> my /etc has become a file somehow instead of a directory :(
<ForgeAus> can I fix it somehow?
<acme___> mefisto__  apparently
<acme___> unless i didnt open it properly
<corporeal> lo
<mefisto__> acme___: type this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mefisto__> it should print the file to the screen
<spideyman> has anyone found a fix for the search field text problem in frostwire
<acme___> o snap
<acme___> i fixed it
<acme___> somehow...
<acme___> switchin to konversation brb
<mefisto__> acme___: what did you do?
<Creationist> Someone please help!  For some reason, out of the blue, any time I try to play a video on my computer, whether embedded online or from my camcorder, the video is completely scrambled, but the audio is fine.  What happened and how do I fix this?  Same results with Totem, Mplayer, Kaffeine, and VLC
<mixed> anyone know how to manually update Punk Buster for Quake III?
<mefisto__> Creationist: all video files?
<BlahingHereAndTh> how can i auto unlock my keyring in kubuntu 7.04?
<thomas_newbie__> I found a package on the ubuntu site but I can't find the same in adept manager :( ?
<BlahingHereAndTh> thomas_newbie__, what package?
<thomas_newbie__> BlahingHereAndTh: User-Mode Linux Kernel
<BlahingHereAndTh> i don't see it in apt :(
<BlahingHereAndTh> i found the doc (lol)
<thomas_newbie__> BlahingHereAndTh: yea i nkow
<thomas_newbie__> BlahingHereAndTh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/user-mode-linux
<BlahingHereAndTh> i am not on gutsy... it hates my laptop, so i am still on the 7.04 repo...
<spideyman> what should the install path be for flash in gutsy
<spideyman> nevermind i figured it out it goes to the browser folder in /usr/lib
<BlahingHereAndTh> i wish pidgin would compile faster ^_^
<surgy> ok i just got my first printer sense i made the switch to linux, its an hp deskjet 3915, i plugged it in now whats the next step to making it usable?
<surgy> nvm i figured it out
<surgy> thnx though
<chuso> hi all :) first of all sorry for my english
<chuso> is there any workaround to make kopete works fine under gutsy/kde4.0?
<thomas_newbie__> Would I increase security of my Webserver if I changed from port 80?
<biovore> not really
<biovore> you make the webserver more secure by restricting what it can do..
<Dragnslcr> It would stop some cursory attacks
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: why not?  most people expect webservers to be port 80
<Dragnslcr> It wouldn't stop a determined attack though
<biovore> nmap will show people what ports are open..
<biovore> ussualy you get port scanned first..
<thomas_newbie__> true
<thomas_newbie__> right
<Dragnslcr> And it would annoy people trying to get to your site
<Dragnslcr> Since they'd have to put in the port number manually
<thomas_newbie__> so you guys say I should leave it? Why does my stupid professor tell me to change it :S
<biovore> Apache it's self is fairly solid.. the addon such as php and perl are what cause problems..
<Dragnslcr> Key word there would be "stupid"
<Alamue> heh, I wonder how many times you people have heard this issue. I have no audio, audio worked under the Kubuntu Live CD. Syste: Dell XPS M1330, Windows driver is AC`97 Audio. What can I try to enable audio? I have checked all volume levels yet no audio.
<Dragnslcr> Alamue- might try checking the volume levels in alsamixer as well as kmix
<thomas_newbie__> Dragnslcr: theoretically you would think that it would add SOME degree of security since its expected to be 80 usually
<Dragnslcr> I've seen one or two channels that are in alsamixer but not in kmix
<Alamue> Where is alsamixer located?
<Dragnslcr> thomas_newbie__- it would stop a fair number of trivial script kiddies, but that would be it
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: see I was thinking of adding php or perl to my server. Bad idea?
<Dragnslcr> !info alsamixergui
<ubotu> alsamixergui: graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Alamue> Thank you. Headphones work, I am just trying to get the built in speakers working now.
<Dragnslcr> Alamue- that might be a bit easier to work with than alsamixer
<Dragnslcr> I know I had to use alsamixer to get the digital outputs working on my sound system, so I always recommend checking it just to be sure
<Alamue> Thank you. I need to install all of the gnome packages to install alsamixer.
<Dragnslcr> You can use alsamixer from the shell instead if you don't want to install the Gnome libraries
<Alamue> I have also been getting another issue. When attempting to install certain programs/files from the repositories I get "Could not install file commit to big or could break packages"
<Alamue> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly a problem downloading packages, or else the commit would break packages"
<Dragnslcr> You can try checking /var/log/dpkg.log maybe
<Alamue> It does install it though, except j2re.
<Alamue> Alsamixer fixed it, I also had to change what the master volume is.
<BlahingHereAndTh> how do i auto unlock my keyring in 7.04?
<Dragnslcr> If a package's install gets messed up, apt tries to finish the install every time you use it
<Dragnslcr> I think it's every time, anyway
<BlahingHereAndTh> yeah...
<BlahingHereAndTh> you have to use -f...
<Alamue> Dragnslcr: Thanks, this latest switch to Kubuntu has been rough, this laptop dislikes Linux.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, laptops can be tough sometimes. A lot of the hardware is made companies coughbroadcomcough that don't support Linux
<lasca1> hello everyone
<Alamue> I stopped VLC player but the song is still playing.......
<posingaspopular> Alamue: killall vlc
<Alamue> vlc: no process killed
<grul> try ps aux | grep vlc
<grul> to find the process
<Alamue> wxvlc was still running. I manually killed the process and that worked.
<|Toad> anyone here?
<NickPresta> we're here, |Toad
<|Toad> i just installed kde4 on gutsy gibbon and i was changing display settings and it froze
<|Toad> now kde4 won't load
<darin_> i donno what i did but i can't use any sudo commands on my ubuntu 7.10 server and i dont have any other suers added that have sudo permissions. it says that my uder is not in the sudoers file. any suggestions?
<darin_> ok i will take it that no one is here that can help me
<dettoaltrimenti> what do you need darin
<darin_> ok i will take it that no one is here that can help me
<darin_> i donno what i did but i can't use any sudo commands on my ubuntu 7.10 server and i dont have any other suers added that have sudo permissions. it says that my uder is not in the sudoers file. any suggestions?
<dettoaltrimenti> hmm. try a sudo command and tell me what it says
<NickPresta> |Toad, I saw that you asked in #kubuntu-kde4. I would wait for a response there
<darin_> when i do a sudo command it says darin is not in the sudoers file and this event will be reported
<darin_> but it sends the report to my mail account
<darin_> i read that i should enable the root account but from the cli on the server it says i dont have permissions to do so
<jords> My /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc is scrwed up.... can someone give me a unedited copy of this file? reinstalling kdm is'nt returning it to the defaukt
<jords> *default
<NickPresta> jords, use the --purge option when removing
<NickPresta> that should remove the configuration files
<|Toad> nope, didn't work
<|Toad> it just left me at a blank black screen this time
<|Toad> had to do a hard power down
<|Toad> there isn
<|Toad> isn't a config file i can edit?
<MuNzE> some1 know why my gdm crash after install kde4  from gnome....install yesterday everything was ok?
<jords> NickPresta: that wants to remove kubuntu-desktop as well. I moved  the kdmrc and reinstalled kdmrc with aptitude, but it has'nt recreated the file
<jords> even though apt-file says the kdmrc belongs to the kde package
<lasca1> i've been trying to patch, compile and the latest version of mad-wifi, and i'm getting errors all over the place and am pretty frustrated.  Is there a separate channel for mad-wifi, or does someone here know something that I don't?
<maduser> kde4, to buggy for kubuntu?
<maduser> All i have has been issue after issue
<Tm_T> meh, all is fine here (though I don't use packages)
<maduser> what did you use?
<MuNzE> windoz
<MuNzE> lol
<Tm_T> maduser: I compile KDE4 several times a day
<Tm_T> MuNzE: not funny
<maduser> wha?
<maduser> why constantly compile it?
<MuNzE> not funny i can login after isntall kde ??
<MuNzE> this is ok ?
<MuNzE> can not sorry
<BlahingHereAndTh> how come i have no sound on youtube?
<Tm_T> MuNzE: hmmm, interesting, have you tried KDM ?
<lasca1> i've been trying to patch, compile and the latest version of mad-wifi, and i'm getting errors all over the place and am pretty frustrated.  Is there a separate channel for mad-wifi, or does someone here know something that I don't?
<MuNzE> yes
<MuNzE> and kdm crash to
<MuNzE> yesterday everything was ok
<Tm_T> maduser: and why not?
<maduser> BlahingHereAndTh is the sound bar all the way down, I have that problem
<Tm_T> MuNzE: hmm, any errors?
<BlahingHereAndTh> nope....
<jessica> hello, i can't play mp3 anymore in amarok. i've installed libxine1-ffmpeg but it still gives me that error. how can i fix it?
<jessie_> hey buys
<jessie_> *guys
<Tm_T> jessica: "that error" is what?
<jessica> Tm_T: some media could not be loaded (not playable)
<jessica> Tm_T: when I try to add mp3s to the playlist. other filetypes are fine
<artur_> does anyone here plays supertux?
<artur_> or has already played
<kye> my taskbar just stopped showing and i can not get it to come back?
<marx2k> yknow, Ive really got to say... I do like KDE 3.5 more than 4 so far
<kye> marx2k: would you happend to know how to get the taskbar to show? it just stopped showing and i dont know how to get it back
<marx2k> kye: I would just delete ~/.kde4 and start fresh
<|Toad> okay, i got kde4 working again
<marx2k> KDE4 so far is too buggy for me to use. Im sticking with 3.5 for now
<|Toad> anyone know how i can make the taskbar smaller?
<marx2k> the taskbar seems to have no settings options
<|Toad> exactly
<|Toad> why is it so big?
<marx2k> no idea
<kye> My taskbar isnt showing anymore how can i fix this?
<maduser> type kicker into the terminal
<maduser> you kicker from kde 3 will apear
<corinth> |Toad: It will have resizing options, but it's not done yet.
<kye> kdub@GotWork:~$ kicker
<kye> ERROR: kicker is already running!
<kye> but i still can not see the taskbar
<|Toad> is there any way i can get my system tray power/battery settings in kde4?
<|Toad> when i unplug it, the screen doesn't dim anymore
<Onyx> how can i remove kio_media_mounthelper?
<posingaspopular> sudo /etc/init.d/kicker restart should do it
<posingaspopular> im not positive though kye
<posingaspopular> or you could try 'force-reload'
<posingaspopular> but im going to bed, gl
<mot__> what's the word i'm looking for
<mot__> when you take a noise and convert it to a word...
<mot__> i.e.
<kye> posingaspopular: I get a Error i will try to paste
<mot__> a sneeze sounds like "a-chew"
<mot__> damn what's that word..
<kye>  X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<kye>   Major opcode:  19
<kye>   Minor opcode:  0
<kye>   Resource id:  0x1c00fce
<kye> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<kye>   Major opcode:  19
<kye>   Minor opcode:  0
<kye>   Resource id:  0x1800097
<kye> sorry for the flood
<kye> this is the error i get when i run kicker
<se7en_> !ps |
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zachary_> does anyone here have an issue with firefox in kubuntu 7.10, where when scrolling, the page stutters consistantly every other second?
<zachary_> It is not another process running either, almost like the cpu peaks out..
<hsystemx_> zachary, can be video issue.
<hsystemx_> do you have the correct drivers for your video carD?
<zachary_> hsystemx_ I assue Kubuntu uses the same gma910 driver than Ubuntu does, which works fine.  Any Suggestions?
<hsystemx_> what procesor do you have?
<hsystemx_> video card?, memory? , any candy eyes stuff?
<hsystemx_> on?
<zachary_> No eye candy, Intel Pentium M 2.0ghz, 2gb ram, its a thinkpad Z60t
<hsystemx_> and its only with firefox, doenst happen with konqueror?
<hsystemx_> doesnt*
<zachary_> nope
<zachary_> just firefox
<zachary_> hmmm, it looks like it reverted to a generic intel vesa driver, let me restart X, and see if that fixes it :)
<hsystemx_> ok
<Makuseru> what opens a .raw? (RAW Camera Image)
<hsystemx_> am, try opening it with gimp ?
<acme64> alright! everything is OK
<acme64> new issue if you will
<acme64> installin kde4
<acme64> To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm.
<acme64> dunno what that mean, how do i do that?
<hsystemx_> acme 64
<eatThisAndDie> guys, i'm using pidgin for IMs, How do i configure it so taht the taskbar blinks when there is a new msg?
<eatThisAndDie> AFAIK i should be configuring KNotify rite?
<nibbe> Hi people
<hsystemx_> alt + f2 , write konsole  ,  ENTER!  ,  write sudo apt-get update   , ENTER!   , writer sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr
<acme64> oo,h, its a package
<nibbe> Quite funny, can't find how to change the screen resolution, where do I do that? (Kubuntu)
<hsystemx_> after that   ,  alt + f2 again, write Xephyr :1 , ENTER!
<acme64> and i do that like, right now
<acme64> not switching to kde4 yet?
<hsystemx_> after all of that, it is supposed to pop up some kind of terminal .konsole, in there write: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<hsystemx_> ENTER.
<hsystemx_> im nto a kde user :)
<hsystemx_> not8
<hsystemx_> not*
<acme64> hmm
<acme64> sounds simple enough
<hsystemx_> yep, give it a try
<NickPresta> if I had to use a Debian repository, would Stable or Testing be close to *buntu 7.10?
<acme64> Extended Input Devices not yet supported. Impelement it at line 625 in ../../../../hw/kdrive/src/kinput.c
<acme64> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
<acme64> :o
<acme64> i broke xephyr it seems
<nibbe> Quite funny, can't find how to change the screen resolution, where do I do that? (Kubuntu)
<acme64> nibbe: click the k menu and go to system settings
<nibbe> found it
<acme64> then monitor & display
<nibbe> how do i open a .tar.gz in the terminal?
<zachary_> hmm, that didn't seem to work either.  It is using the i810 driver.  I could've sworn there is a newer driver that Ubuntu used for my GPU
<ForgeAus> nibbe what do you mean how to extract it?
<ForgeAus> or how to view the files in it?
<nibbe> yeah
<ForgeAus> (if you have midnight commander you can view the files in it)
<ForgeAus> the program your looking for is tar
<ForgeAus> I'm not so good with the switches you need tho
<eatThisAndDie> nibbe: tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<Dr_willis> mc is a darn handy tool
<ForgeAus> so do a man tar
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Dr_willis> unp is handy also. for lazy people like me.
<ForgeAus> ok eatThis seems to know better :)
<eatThisAndDie> yes, and now i need to know.... how do i set the "urgent hint" thing?
<eatThisAndDie> i want it to blink til kingdom come.
<ForgeAus> what urgent hint thing?
<eatThisAndDie> rite now it blinks like 5 times and stops.
<eatThisAndDie> send 'urgent hint' to the window,
<eatThisAndDie> which is supposed to cause minimized windows to like... blink.
<ForgeAus> oh kinda like notifying a change has occurred?
<eatThisAndDie> exactly
<eatThisAndDie> i specifically want my messages tat i get with pidgin to cause the window to blink
<ForgeAus> like say konversation turns red when theres a message you havn't read
<ForgeAus> (when its minimized)
<eatThisAndDie> it DOES?
<ForgeAus> erm pigdin is beyond me
<ForgeAus> yes it does at least in kubuntu
<ForgeAus> isn't pigdin gaims remake?
<eatThisAndDie> yeah it is
<ForgeAus> yeah sorry I don't know much about that
<eatThisAndDie> they had some agreement with AIM for the usage of the name,
<ForgeAus> konversation is only IRC
<eatThisAndDie> AFAIK anyway
<ForgeAus> you need kopete for other IM's... (or pigdin)
<ForgeAus> kopete can do IRC but its kinda strange, not really my idea of IRC that way...
<eatThisAndDie> yeah, i dont particularly like kopete.
<family> does anyone know if ndiswrapper is supported out of the box? the reason behind this is i dont have a ethernet card only a wireless.
<ForgeAus> oh don't get me wrong overall I like the app I just don't find it all that suitable for IRC
<eatThisAndDie> i was used to KSirc
<eatThisAndDie> on fedora that is,
<family> so i need to be able to use ndiswrapper to load up my wireless driver. with out it on the disc im pretty screwed :)
<ForgeAus> havn't really fiddled with ksirc
<Dr_willis> ive not used ksirc in.. ages...
<acme64> i tihnk you need a plugin for pidgin to do that
<eatThisAndDie> family: AFAIK it is,
<acme64> cuz its not in the default options
<ForgeAus> kopete is fairly comparable to trillian for windows ... (well maybe not the astra version)
<family> AFAIK?
<acme64> as far as i know
<Dr_willis> !afaik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afaik - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<family> aw lol thanks
<eatThisAndDie> acme64: thats right, I have Message Notification set up.
<Dr_willis> !info wtf
<ubotu> Package wtf does not exist in gutsy
<acme64> lol
<Dr_willis> There used to be some command that told ya what all these anacromyms ment.
<family> latest version right i believe you guys are in gustsy?
<Dr_willis> but i forget its name.
<acme64> !info in-my-pants
<ubotu> Package in-my-pants does not exist in gutsy
<acme64> pwned
<acme64> family:  i dont even know lol
<acme64> where do ya check
<eatThisAndDie> family: I'm on 7.10, no idea whats the code for it
<family> :)
<acme64> i get adept tryin to auto update, but it always fails with some erro
<ForgeAus> hmmm its a pity the open source kylix isn't being developed anymore
<acme64> i dont think it has root privilage to update
<family> yea thats gutsy
<ForgeAus> I guess lazarus has to do as a replacement
<eatThisAndDie> I had an idea for a restaurant: Worlds Tastiest Fish (WTF)
<ForgeAus> lol eatThis
<Dr_willis> I rember all the hype about Kylix when it came out..
<family> so gusty has ndiswrapper on the load i dont have to apt-get ndiswrapper and apt-get ndiswrapper-utils?
<ForgeAus> what some poison type? (isn't puffer fish poisonous?)
<eatThisAndDie> And if your food's late; you go "WTF" to the waiter. WTF being Where's The Food
<Dr_willis> Puffer Fish is very posionous.
<Dr_willis> well parts of it. :)
<eatThisAndDie> I prefer BlowFish
<eatThisAndDie> its secure
<eatThisAndDie> :D
<ForgeAus> lol eatThis :)
<corinth> Haha.
<ForgeAus> encrypted fish, what next!
<family> im trying to get rid of pclos
 * ForgeAus tosses eatThis a Tuna and asks WTF can't I encrypt this?... 
<acme64> ok so my xephyr is broken anyone know what this means?
<acme64> Extended Input Devices not yet supported. Impelement it at line 625 in ../../../../hw/kdrive/src/kinput.c
<eatThisAndDie> Forge: try apt-get install libmcrypt
<eatThisAndDie> :D
<ForgeAus> ahh xephyr... the xnest-like proggy :)
<family> should i get alternate install or desktop?
<ForgeAus> acme which kubuntu u using? edgy?
<acme64> iunno
<ForgeAus> check your xorg.conf
<family> uname
<family> uname -r i think it is
<ForgeAus> you may just need to take out the laptop/tablet input control stuff
<family> then whats the kernel
<acme64> Linux acme-lnx 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<family> that would be i think the latest gutsy
<family> yea its gusty
<ForgeAus> hehe nice gutsy :)
<family> 7.10
<ForgeAus> I like feisty myself...
<ForgeAus> but only had edgy :)
<acme64> first time runnin linux :p
<acme64> no difference to me i suppose
<eatThisAndDie> the names............ they burn
<ForgeAus> acme check out your xorg.conf (forgot where it resides prolly somewhere in /etc/x11 ??? at a guess)
<acme64> yea
<family> forgeaus do you know if ndiswrapper is supported out of the box? or has it on the install
<ForgeAus> um family is it in adept?
<ForgeAus> if so just install it that way...
<family> yea see thats the problem
<ForgeAus> I think thats how it works
<family> i need it on the ce
<family> cd
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about ndiswrapper to be honest
<family> i installed this last time
<ForgeAus> oh you need a custom CD?
<ForgeAus> the live CD prolly doesn't have it by default
<family> and couldnt get my wireless to work on my laptop because i dont have a ethernet card only wireless
<ForgeAus> so your out-of-the-box question is a no
<acme64> xorg.conf is open
<eatThisAndDie> family: whats your purpose with this? You want your wireless to be available out of the box?
<family> yep
<ForgeAus> acme, what input devices are in there?
<family> eatthisanddie my lap top doesnt have a ethernet port
<acme64> all of them...lol
<family> only wireless card :P
<ForgeAus> there should be a stylus, or a touchpad, etc one that you can disable
<eatThisAndDie> family: i dunno how much this will help, but mine worked out of the box...
<ForgeAus> which MAY fix your error
<acme64> stylus, eraser, cursor
<ForgeAus> (I think edgy had 3 of them
<ForgeAus> yes those ones
<acme64> delete them?
<ForgeAus> disable them (commet them out or something)
<family> eatthisanddie do you have a broadcom wireless chip set
<NickPresta> family, *buntu comes with the ndiswrapper module pre-installed. It needs the ndiswrapper-utils package to get it working. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-715b64e4eb010761a0c694dde40d3a569f414b5e
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't suggest deleting...
<eatThisAndDie> i'm pretty sure mine's an intel.
<family> hmm
<family> sounds good
<ForgeAus> I think comments are just a # to put infront of the line...
<eatThisAndDie> sorry bro, its a company laptop which i just got on friday
<eatThisAndDie> i'm prety new to it meself.
<ForgeAus> that way if you need them sometime later on (unlikely) or if something goes wrong you can fix it
<family> ill just load the utils on a cd or sumthin
<acme64> ok done
<ForgeAus> now try it and see if xephyr still gives the same error
<acme64> nope!
<acme64> new error though
<ForgeAus> awesome
<acme64> lol
<ForgeAus> lol
<family> wow this is great hey thanks nickpresta
<acme64> Fatal server error:
<acme64> Could not create server lock file: /tmp/.X1-lock
<NickPresta> family, no problem
<ForgeAus> yeah well that means its busy already
<acme64> oh
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure how to get around that one
<acme64> uh its not runnin tho
<ForgeAus> your running xephyr from outside X?
<acme64> time to kill some processes >:)
<ForgeAus> no wait
<ForgeAus> killing processes isn't going to help
<acme64> too late, already killing
<acme64> DEATH FROM ABOVE!
<acme64> etc
<ForgeAus> whatever, good luck
<acme64> hmm, its not runnin
<ForgeAus> what isn't?
<ForgeAus> your x server?
<acme64> xephyr
<ForgeAus> of coruse not it gave you an error
<acme64> o.0
<acme64> lol
<ForgeAus> if it were running you'd have another window
<acme64> well wtf does that error mean
<ForgeAus> I told you
<ForgeAus> it means theres already an x-server running
<ForgeAus> thus the lock file is busy already...
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure how xephyr is supposed to work actually
<acme64> but, the website says i gotta run the xephyr and then type in something
<acme64> and then i can boot into kde3
<acme64> 4
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<acme64> lemme restart this
<acme64> bbl
<ForgeAus> good luck
<kye> sorry for the flood
<kye> I can not see my taskbar and i tried restarting kicker but i get a error?
<ForgeAus> kye can you end the kicker process thats currently running if there is one?
<kye> yes
<ForgeAus> (I think you use kdesu ksysguard to end processes?)
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> so do that
<kye> ok
<ForgeAus> then run kicker
<ForgeAus> (once all kicker processes are gone)
<kye> taskbar comes back then leaves..
<kye> then i get this error..
<kye> 1sec
<kye> its 4lines
<family> aright looks like ill be joining the kubuntu crew again :)
<corinth> family: Yay! :-P
<ForgeAus> hey family ... what do you mean joining the kubuntu krew? just monitoring this channel
<ForgeAus> or as a developer or what?
<family> :)
<kye> [21:58] <kye> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<kye> [21:58] <kye>   Major opcode:  19
<kye> [21:58] <kye>   Minor opcode:  0
<kye> [21:58] <kye>   Resource id:  0x1c00fce
<family> developer and helpin i guess i was working on some stuff but then went back to school for awhile
<kye> [21:58] <kye> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<kye> [21:58] <kye>   Major opcode:  19
<kye> [21:58] <kye>   Minor opcode:  0
<kye> [21:58] <kye>   Resource id:  0x1800097
<kye> sorry
<kye> i get that
<NickPresta> !pastebin | kye in the future use
<ubotu> kye in the future use: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<family> hey kye pastebin is your friend
<kye> sorry :( i will due next time
<ForgeAus> kye I've seen that error before not sure how to help you with it tho
<surgy> my sound keeps closing and killing klauncher at the same time, can someone help me? i know thats vague buts its the best i can do, with what i have
<corinth> Heh. I hardly think that four lines, forewarned, needs pastepin NickPresta. :-P
<kye> humm ok.
<ForgeAus> me too corinth but some people have strict definitionso f what they call a flood
<Dr_willis> he could of edited them to be on 1 line. :)
<NickPresta> corinth, that's why I said next time. Usually > 3 lines should be pastebin'd
<ForgeAus> lol Dr Willis
<corinth> I tend to go by the rule of 5 ;-)
<Dr_willis> of course.. the errors really dident say much.
<family> i still feel that ndiswrapper should be installed by default wish someone would mock that up of course i could lend a hand and open the squash file and place the .deb files in to the corresponding directory
<ForgeAus> Presta does that work for extremely long lines of three also ?
<surgy> anyone?
<kye> is there a way to uninstall then reinstall the taskbar?
<ForgeAus> hey surgy :)
<corinth> kye: For what purpose?
<Dr_willis> kye,  Huh?
<surgy> heya ForgeAus hows it been man>?
<family> wow
<ForgeAus> kicker is part of kde's main package
<kye> well i cant see it?
<ForgeAus> hey surgy :) great
<surgy> ForgeAus: im having problems with my sound
<ForgeAus> I killed my kubuntu again
<kye> then why did it just stop working
<surgy> lol
<Dr_willis> Unisntalling/reionstlling it wont affect much of anything.
<family> get rid of the kicker sounds intresting
<ForgeAus> sound...
<ForgeAus> ADSA?
<Dr_willis> if your users settings are messed up.. they are messed up. :)
<surgy> well i was trying to burn an iso using the command "kdesudo k3b"
<nibbe> how do i use a .cfg file? (It's a new theme. Kubuntu)
<ForgeAus> my sound doesn't work anyway, so I probably can't help anyway
<kye> lol
<kye> well a man..
<family> :) who needs sound im deaf
<kye> how can i fix it lolol
<ForgeAus> its kdesu not kdesudo
<kye> guess i must format
<ForgeAus> do you need to be root to burn?
<surgy> and klauncher crashed and reported it was something to do with the sound, i also have this problem on some cedega games and everytime i play an emualted game on my psx emulator
<Dr_willis> nibbe,  kde themes can be a bit complex.   a 'theme' is made of parts. such as window decorations, widgets, color sets, fonts, and icons.
<family> no forgeAus
<eatThisAndDie> Forge: no u dont. I think
<family> unless your permissions are messed up
<ForgeAus> surgy just run k3b then
<Dr_willis> kde4 uses 'kdesudo' under kubuntu i belive. :)
<surgy> ForgeAus: yeah man, it wont grant rw permissions to cdrom0 without root access for some reason
<ForgeAus> oh ok Dr willis, I didn't know that my bad
<family> anyone test out that kde4? whats the input on that any good?
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  aparently thers some bugs/work arounds going on..
<Dr_willis> family,  i would wait a few more weeks befor trying it
<family> aww
<ForgeAus> hmmm does cd's show up in fstab? I wonder if theres an issue there
<Dr_willis> Lets say i had to remove kde4 to get where i could install other stuff. :)
<surgy> ForgeAus: buts thats not my concern here my concern is that klauncher crashes a lot and im pretty sure my sound driver whatever is causing it,
<family> well if hes having problems with k3b why not reinstall it see if it fixes the problem
<Dr_willis> automounting filesystems/removeable devices normally dont have a fstab entry
<ForgeAus> surgy can you update or reinstall your sound driver?
<surgy> family: its not just k3b though it happens with three seamingly unrelated programs
<ForgeAus> I really aren't the kinda guy to ask about this...
<Dr_willis> family,  windows 'thinking' is to remove/reinstall..
<family> aww
<corinth> Firefox 3 beta2 seems really ugly under KDE, the tab bar, etc. Anyone find a fix for this?
<eatThisAndDie> the only thng i know about sound is ALSA
<Dr_willis> it rarely works under linux. :)
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis I admit I come from a Windows Background...
<kye> i got it to work
<kye> i open kiba dock
<ForgeAus> and reinstallation does have its merits... at times... even in the linux world...
<eatThisAndDie> guys, anyone know what window manager 7.10 uses?
<kye> and my whole taskbar came back
<lasca1> i compiled and ran ndiswrapper from source and have since removed all the modules.  However, it's still registered as a bash command.  How do I completely remove it?
<family> Dr willis worked for me many a time although i also delete conf files and redo some things
<kye> how did that happen?
<ForgeAus> windows manager? eat this KDE is the windows manager
<surgy> Dr_willis: any insight into my problem? or otherwise any debugging info you can give me so i can ask a more intelegent question?
<jussi01> eatThisAndDie: kwin
<ForgeAus> for all Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> too many 'people' in the linux channels think that removeing system tools.. will some how affect  the users setting files   - which often get messed up. :)
<ForgeAus> yeah well kwin is a little more specific ut yeah
<eatThisAndDie> ok, any idea how i can configure it?
<corinth> eatThisAndDie: He means Kwin.
<eatThisAndDie> kwin anyway?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  whats the issue? i missed it.
<corinth> Lol.
<family> Dr willis if i had it my way i would use fvmw or even flux box
<kye> Dr_willis: It came by when i opened  kiba-dock.. why?
<nibbe> how do i open theme.cfg in the konsole?
<surgy> Dr_willis: my sound something or another crashed and took down klauncher with it, and it happened while i was burning a cd this has also happened before while using cedega and again while running a playstation emulator
<family> just so i could stay away from bug problems
<Dr_willis> kye,  kiba-dock i though tried to replace the kicker panel.
<corinth> Firefox 3 beta 2 seems to attempt to take on the look of the desktop it's on. On my Ubuntu, it has tango icons. On Windows, it blends great with Vista. In Kubuntu though, it loks terrible. Any way to disable this feature?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  not sure on that. try it as a different user. as a test perhaps.
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I dont even have firefox 3 beta2.. i got an earlier one still.
<surgy> Dr_willis: well i tryed to restart klauncher from a terminal and it reports that klauncher is not allowed to be started becuase it has to be ran via kinit and is supposed to start automaticly, which it does it just crashes at random and inconveniant times
<corinth> Big difference between beta 1 and beta 2, Dr_willis
<corinth> Several new cool features.
<surgy> ok guys im gonna log out and back in so i can access this cd, i need some data off of it
<surgy> i cant mount it without klaunch, and sense it crashed during the writing process of the cd, lol anyways ill be back
<family> hows the support for ics now in feisty fawn?
<Dr_willis> corinth,  i think i got B2 on my windows box. But i normally stick with the older one.. since all my plugins i like are not ported yet. :(
<family> (internet connection sharing) i would love to hook my xbox up
<corinth> Dr_willis: What plugins do you use that you don't want to lose for the moment?
<surgy> ok im back
<surgy> klauncher started
<Dr_willis> corinth,  i got a google thing that syncs all my pcs/bookmarks mainly. :)
<Dr_willis> corinth,  i imagine it will get updated soon.
<corinth> Dr_willis: Ah, browser sync. Foxmarks does the same thing, and it will be updated very soon ^_^
<surgy> Dr_willis: but i try to open my cd, and it is mounted properly, but it says: "unable to create io-slave, Klauncher says: unknown protocol"
<Dr_willis> surgy,  if its mounted. (check mount command) just point your file manager at /media/cdrom :)
<Dr_willis> or was it /media/cdrom0
<family> any input on ics?
<surgy> Dr_willis: yeah and when it tries to open the cd to display its contents it gives the before mentioned error
<corinth> Does anyone know if Songbird is stable enough yet to use on a regular basis?
<Dr_willis> family,  there used to be a large  'ip-masquerading howto' that showed how to share the network conenction with  a linux box. But there may be more gui-friendly way to do it now a days.
<Dr_willis> surgy,  try the shell?
<family> and that way would be?
<surgy> Dr_willis: whats the defualt mount point of my cd rom?
<marx2k> heres a weird KDE question. I have a bunch of samba/cifs sharepoints from a remote server mounted.. along with my always-mounted 500G usb hard drive. They are also automounted from fstab.  But they only show up on the desktop when I mount another USB hard drive.  Why would that happen?
<corinth> marx2k: I have the same problem.
<Dr_willis> surgy,  if its mounted. ( /media/cdrom :)
<marx2k> corinth: have you looked for help before in regards to that?
<surgy> Dr_willis: i can see the contents of the cd in the shell, that means dolphin is the devil right?
<Dr_willis> I use songbird all the time. No hassles.
<Dr_willis> Well Dolphin is... well.. i wont go there.
<Dr_willis> surgy,  you point dolphin to /media/cdrom and it still messes up? Thats odd..
<lasca1> dr_willis: what do you know about mad-wifi?
<Dr_willis> try konqueror ?
<surgy> Dr_willis: well im clicking on the cdrom icon that pops up on my desktop when a cd is mounted
<family> be back in a minute
<Dr_willis> lasca1,  I know to stay away from wireless.. :)
 * lasca1 chuckles
<Dr_willis> surgy,  DONT click.. enter the 'address/path' of /media/cdrom0
<Dr_willis> or /media/cdrom
<surgy> i dont even have konq installed
 * Dr_willis screams you Kids with all your Klicking! 
<surgy> Dr_willis: how do you even do that in dolphin? man i miss konq
<marx2k> so use konq
<Dr_willis> surgy,  no idea. i dont use dolphin
<surgy> Dr_willis: i figured out how to do it but i get the same error
<Dr_willis> its weird that its complaining about a simple mountpoint.
<acme64> \o/
<surgy> can i "sudo apt-get remove dolphin" and then "sudo apt-get install konqueror" to get things back how they should be?
<Dr_willis> Install 'mc' use it for a file manager in the shell.. copy stuff over.. then eat the dolphin. :)
<Dr_willis> no need to be so drastik
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<marx2k> why not just use konq as your default file browser?
<surgy> Dr_willis: but my distro didnt even come with konq installed, i need to get it from the repos right?
<marx2k> it should have
<acme64> ok wth
<ForgeAus> konq or krusader :) its all good
<acme64> the os is outputting sound fine
<acme64> amarok wont
<Dr_willis> surgy,  what are you running?
<surgy> kubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> That has Konquer included..
<marx2k> that comes with konq
<surgy> im not seeing it in the kde menu
<marx2k> konq is the default web browser on that
<surgy> got it
<Dr_willis> never noticed :) i always use the places panel tool.
<ForgeAus> marx its actually called konqueror
<corinth> I wonder if konqueror is abbreviated konq because no one knows how to spell it... >_>
<ForgeAus> konq or konqi is for short :)
<marx2k> yep
<marx2k> I didnt want to type that out
<ForgeAus> corinth apparently some people know how to spell it
<surgy> Dr_willis: guess what? it wont open the cdrom with konq either
<ForgeAus> abbreviations are handier tho
<corinth> ForgeAus: :-P
<ForgeAus> they save on typing and save on typos :)
<marx2k> I have mental alias file
<ForgeAus> I'm one person that does make typos even on words I know how to spell
<marx2k> Otherwise I'd be typing K Desktop Environment 4.0 Sucks instead of KDE4 sucks :)
<Dr_willis> surgy,  reboot! :)
<acme64> you know i tihnk i like kde3 better
<ForgeAus> KDE4 != KDE 4.0?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  or use the shell to copy the stuff over.
<ForgeAus> me too acme, sofar but its early days yet
<marx2k> acme: You know, I DO like kde3 better... so far
<acme64> i dont like the start menu
<surgy> Dr_willis: lol my first day learning kubuntu you told me that "reboot" is the worst word to use in linux
<Dr_willis> I just removed the kde4 stuff for now.
<acme64> the special effects are nice but rather minor
<Dr_willis> surgy,  well some times you need to use a hammer. :)
<acme64> and buggy
<marx2k> I dont like the start menu either
<marx2k> and yeah, its real buggy
<acme64> cant change it back can ya?
<ForgeAus> like I said its early days yet
<marx2k> kdesu doesnt recognize my password so I cant use any graphical apps as root
<acme64> better yet
<acme64> can i get the oxygen theme on kde3?
<surgy> ok later guys
<ForgeAus> marx use kdesudo
<ForgeAus> (if you have it)
<Dr_willis> The panel in kde4 is  just another widget/plasmoid i think.  so it will be tweakable some time.. :)
<marx2k> ForgeAus: Whats the difference?
<Dr_willis> I think.
<acme64> i dont the widgets
<acme64> got this big funky border around it
<redick> hola
<mrtimbo> hi
<ForgeAus> marx kdesudo shouldn't be required but for some reason theres a bug in it so kdesu isn't functional  or something so someone told me
<Dr_willis> kde4 is all about the plasmaoids.
<Dr_willis> for kde4 - use kdesudo
<marx2k> ForgeAus: Interesting
<Dr_willis> or so i hear. :)
<redick> alguien que     hable español
<marx2k> Heh thats what I get for editing my own entries in AppLauncher :)
<redick> soy nuevo con kubuntu
<acme64> dimelo
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis was probably he who told me
<ForgeAus> It sounds like it may be a temporary measure
<NickPresta> !es | redick
<ubotu> redick: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  and it was some  op in here that told me. :)
<mrtimbo> i installed kubuntu on my dads laptop a few months ago and he just told me thatafter grub  it wont boot unless he holds alt+f1
<redick> ke belleza si yo kiero estar aki
<Dr_willis> some wrapper that worked around some bugs with kdesu.  or so i was told.
<acme64> well ther eu go
<ForgeAus> but who am I to posit that? I don't know for sure don't akte my word on anything... I just like to speculate :)
<mrtimbo> what do i do
<acme64> lol@redick
<NickPresta> !english | redick
<ubotu> redick: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<marx2k> mvtimbo: That sounds a little odd.. At what point does he have to hold alt+f1?
<acme64> thats command is rather useless
<redick> hola
<redick> acme64
<NickPresta> !es | redick
<ubotu> redick: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mrtimbo> about where it shows the status bar i guess
<Dr_willis> alt-f1? Hmm ive seen some laptops that default to the monitor out and not the lcd out.
<mrtimbo> and if he doesnt then it wont boot
<marx2k> mvtimbo: Oh... but does he get to an X session otr just to terminal?
<Dr_willis> sure hes not hitting the special laptop function keys and f1?
<mrtimbo> he doesnt get anything
<marx2k> Sounds like he's going into TTY1
<acme64> how do i make the text in konversation bigger?
<Dr_willis> I would disable the splash, and framebuffers for a start. I guess. (i always say that) :)
<mrtimbo> the hard drive led does nothing and the screen stays blank
<ForgeAus> what happens if you have a disfunctional monitor on a laptop and slice the cable between the keyboard and screen?
<marx2k> Acme: Configure/Interface/Fonts
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<ForgeAus> (using an external vga of course)
<acme64> OOOH YEA
<mrtimbo> ill check it out tomorrow, i just thought i would ask before i started working on it
<acme64> thats the stuff lol
<ForgeAus> lol acme
<marx2k> mrtimbo:  sounds like his X server is not functional. youll need to check out the logs that X drops (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<mrtimbo> ok
<marx2k> probably a video driver issue
<ForgeAus> how different is the /etc dir on an install to the /etc dir on a liveCD?
<marx2k> you can probably diagnose by doing "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE" and it should tell you all the errors it encountered
<acme64> one more question
<acme64> lightscribe app? we have any
<redick> español
<redick> naaaadie español
<marx2k> acme: for CD labeling?
<redick> alguien ke hable spain
<acme64> yes
<acme64> redick, escriba /join #kubuntu-es
<marx2k> acme: have you checked to see if k3b does it?
<acme64> k3b? whats that
<redick> gracias
<marx2k> k3b is the Nero of KDE :)
<acme64> ic
<marx2k> sudo aptitude install k3b
<marx2k> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<acme64> dont think it does
<acme64> i dont see anything
<marx2k> interesting...
<trophyhead> hey all : )
<marx2k> acme64: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx
<trophyhead> <---drops a pin  /   tink!...echo...echo........echo..........
<ForgeAus> hehe
 * ForgeAus echos that sentiment
<ForgeAus> isn't k3b built into kubuntu? no need to install it
<trophyhead> my question if any are awake in here : )    when I installed a game it said it was installing 5 programs, then when I uninstalled it only says it's removing 1, so does that mean 4 thing are just floating around useless & taking up my precious MB's  : )
<marx2k> ForgetAus: Maybe. I am not sure. Its a pretty large program though so maybe to save on space, it was not included? I have no idea
<marx2k> trophy: through what method did you install it?
<ForgeAus> actually you can get an app from lightscribe themselves, I think theres a *nix vers... can't quite remember
<NickPresta> trophyhead, sudo apt-get autoremove
<ForgeAus> I don't know if its built into k3b tho
<acme64> what do i do with a deb file?
<NickPresta> acme64, sudo dpkg -i DEBFILE.deb
<acme64> ty
<trophyhead> k nick ill try that thx : )
<ForgeAus> I don't think nero has a *nix vers of its lightscribe addon
<marx2k> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<trophyhead> marx ther games that come with the kubuntu games , i installed em from there : )
<acme64> hey is there like a wildcard command?
<marx2k> acme: for what
<NickPresta> acme64, *
<acme64> sp i can do like debfile8.deb
<acme64> err
<acme64> debfile*.deb
<marx2k> Hmmm
<marx2k> you probably want to do it 1 by 1 :0
<acme64> cuz it really sucks havin to type out these weird ass package names
<marx2k> hit tab to autocomplete filename
<acme64> well its the only one in the folder
<NickPresta> acme64, yes, also, Tab Completion
<acme64> !
<acme64> that'll work
<marx2k> or just click on them in konqueror
<ForgeAus> its not worth looking for borland kylix is it?
<marx2k> Damn it! Konqueror keeps crashing when I hit F5 to refresh
<marx2k> grrr
<ForgeAus> (too much work to install into kubuntu?)
<ForgeAus> one way to fix that marx
<ForgeAus> don't use f5 :)
<marx2k> hahah
<marx2k> yeah...
<marx2k> ugh
<marx2k> Ok.. what I dont get is why Yuakauke is  not installed by default in KDE
<marx2k> its the most useful app out there
<marx2k> Yakuake I mean
<NickPresta> marx2k, sometimes. I used to use it on my laptop that could only do 1024x768. On larger resolutions, I find it easier to just have a Konsole open in the background all the time
<ForgeAus> what is it?
<NickPresta> ForgeAus, it is a quake style konsole drop down
<marx2k> ForgeAus: dropdown terminal on keypress (F12 as default)
<acme64> http://www.lacie.com/us/products/product.htm?pid=10803
<NickPresta> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<acme64> lightscribe labler
<marx2k> NickPresta: Im so used to Yakuake now, I feel odd when I hit F12 and nothign happens
<ForgeAus> yup acme that looks like the one
<acme64> ok now what do i do with an rpm file
<NickPresta> marx2k, I felt like that for a while too, after I stopped using it.
<acme64> whoa wtf
<acme64> i just moved my entire desktop
<marx2k> acme: delete it.. you CAN install rpm files but it's a hassle.. rpm files are for other distributions (redhat)
<marx2k> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ForgeAus> I don't get it it just looks like a skinnable terminal window to me
<acme64> well thats the only download on the page
<marx2k> bogus
<marx2k> Forge: You talking about Yakuake?
<NickPresta> it's suggested that you don't install RPM archives (via alien). I would imagine it safer to use checkinstall to create a deb...
<ForgeAus> yeah marx
<NickPresta> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<marx2k> ForgeAus: The beauty is the dropdown functionality. F12, you got a terminal... F12 again, it crawls back off screen...
<marx2k> but the shell remains open
<ForgeAus> so what I can always minimize a window in kde anyway
<marx2k> I usually run htop in a yakuake terminal window ... verrrry convenient
<marx2k> Forge: yeah but then you have to hunt for it when you want to unmin it
<ForgeAus> hunt? well I guess you have a million things in your taskbar
<marx2k> ForgeAus: heh.. I guess apps are only as useful as the people who are using them find them :)
<ForgeAus> note if you use konsole you only need 1 terminal window on the taskbar anyway if you want more they're tabbed inside it
<marx2k> Same with Yakuake
<ForgeAus> of course they are
<marx2k> tabbed
<ForgeAus> I'm not saying yakuake sux I just don't see that I need it
<marx2k> Oh.. yeah I understand. Thats why Im saying theyre only useful as you deem them to be
<NickPresta> goodnight all. Time for me to sleep.
<eatThisAndDie> guys, why is kubuntu using dolphin anyway? Can i remove it and default to konqueror
<Daisuke_Ido> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<acme64> hmm, not sure how this checkinstall works
<ForgeAus> they're using Dolphin in order to let Konqueror focus on being a web browser and to have a purpose-built file manager (
<ForgeAus> rather than focusing on the integration konqi has
<acme64> firefox > knoquror
<acme64> konquror
<ForgeAus> acme therefore firefox + dolphin means no need for konqi
<redick> a question
<ForgeAus> redick don't ask to ask, just ask
<redick> if i cancel the download actualization
<redick> que pasaria
<ForgeAus> um I don't speak that language
<redick> the sistem is damage?
<ForgeAus> the system shouldn't be damaged from quitting a download no
<acme64> converting the package to deb worked :p
<ForgeAus> converting what package?
<acme64> the rpm
<ForgeAus> you didn't alien an rpm did you?
<ForgeAus> oooh.....
<acme64> yes i did
<ForgeAus> good luck
<acme64> im so bad
<acme64> lol
<ForgeAus> brave man
<acme64> alien then dpkg
<acme64> works fine
<ForgeAus> dpeends on the rpm
<jussi01> !wfm
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ForgeAus> also many binary (not source) slackware packages work fine in kubuntu
<ForgeAus> but I odn't recommend it
<acme64> well not much of an option in this case
<ForgeAus> yes well some things are only available as certain package types
<acme64> it was either this lacie app or the simple labler..which sux bawlz
<eatThisAndDie> anyone know how to set the icon size in the system tray?
<ForgeAus> lol I like how the kde4 page says in the bugs section no bugs currently known :)
<ForgeAus> hehe on this page: http://www.kde.org/info/4.0.php
<jussi01> ForgeAus: hehe
<acme64> aww man, i dont have an image editor...bs
<ForgeAus> then get one
<eatThisAndDie> acme:kolourpaint
<eatThisAndDie> simple and easy, basically like MS Paint
<acme64> nope
<eatThisAndDie> Gimp?
<acme64> i got this open office thing
<ForgeAus> hehe kde4 live cd for suse 11
<acme64> packages i install in kde4
<acme64> are they there in kde3
<redick> I USE NEROLINUX IS GOOD OR BAD
<ForgeAus> ok but not as good as k3b
<redick> WHY
<ForgeAus> nless it has been recently upgraded a heck of a lot
<redick> SO I CHANGE TO K3B
<ForgeAus> because k3b is a current project that is being developed and enhanced, nerolinux is old and pretty much stale...  not that its not usable... just that its not as useful
<ForgeAus> I recommend that yes, and stop using so many caps
<corinth> redick: No need to yell, my friend.
 * corinth hears crickets chirping.
<acme64> somehow i dragged my desktop around
<acme64> now i got a few icons cut off on top
<corinth> acme64: Your desktop, or the display on your monitor?
<acme64> desktop
<acme64> like the wallpaper
<corinth> Do you have an auto button on your monitor acme64?
<ForgeAus> you can always change your screen res or drag and drop the icons back
<acme64> a whay
<acme64> what
<acme64> i ddint change the res
<acme64> but the wallpaper has this white border around the bottom now
<ForgeAus> an auto-adjust button .. most LCD monitors have that ability
<redick> KUBUNTU AND ROCK THE BEST OF WORLD
<ForgeAus> yes redick we all know Kubuntu is good :)
<Zealot87> I have a major problem
<jussi01> !ask | Zealot87
<ubotu> Zealot87: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Zealot87> im just a little shocked
<corinth> Spit it out. :P
<Zealot87> i wanted to project a movie with an old projector that i have.  i believe the res. is 640x480
<Zealot87> i switched on a second screen and said that it was a 640x480 secondary
<Zealot87> restart didnt change anything
<Zealot87> so i set it as the primary screen
<Zealot87> and restart
<Zealot87> and now it wont boot x
<Zealot87> i cant get anything running because the x server isnt running
<Zealot87> i dont know how to fix the problem and then run x server!
<Zealot87> i am searching for a needle in a haystack right now
<acme64> the screen isn't off
<acme64> the taskbar hasnt movied
<acme64> its just the wallpaper and the widgets on it
<Zealot87> i only have a command line
<jussi01> Zealot87: run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jussi01> acme64: ?
<acme64> lol this thing mounted my cd drive to hda
<Zealot87> ok now how do i run the x server
<jussi01> Zealot87: after doing that you can run: startx
<Zealot87> ok kde is running again, thanks alot! now do you know if I can get my screen duped onto this old projector?
<acme64> sweet lightscribe is go
<jussi01> Zealot87: which card do you have?
<Zealot87> an old ati radeon 9200
<Zealot87> it sadly didnt make the cut for the nicer drivers
<Makuseru> does anyone know the name of the FireFox plugin that lets it emulate another browser/operating system?
<jussi01> Zealot87: yes it did!! (I had one of those until recently, and I like the OS driver much better)
<Zealot87> well do you know if i can get it to work with this old projector
<Zealot87> its connected through s-video
<ForgeAus> resetting now trying out a copy of /etc ... I don't think it will work... but better than not having one
<acme64> Makuseru: on the tip of my tounge
<kadam> What's the name of the KDE on Windows project?
<jussi01> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jussi01> Zealot87: also look into (google) xrandr
<jussi01> !info xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<jussi01> Zealot87: actually, maybe even: man xrandr
<acme64> dont suppose theres linux support for the zune?
<Zealot87> how do i use xandr?
<jussi01> acme64: nope.
<jussi01> Zealot87: type in terminal: man xrandr
<Zealot87> jussi01: it says "no manual entry for xandr
<vzduch> of course not.. how about typing it correctly? :P
<jussi01> Zealot87: xrandr
<jussi01> ;)
<Zealot87> "command not found" :P
<Zealot87> ohhhh
<Zealot87> hahahaha
<Zealot87> ok it's a manuel
<Zealot87> manual*
<Zealot87> what do i do with it?
<vzduch> read it
<jussi01> Zealot87: what do you usually do with a manual ;)
<acme64> meta+control+s
<acme64> wtf is meta
<Zealot87> ugh
<acme64> lightscribe is alot faster in linux then on windows
<acme64> 2x id say
<corinth> anyone know where the opensuse irc channels are hosted? What network?
<jussi01> Zealot87: you need a hand? ;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581947
<vzduch> corinth: /j #suse
<jussi01> acme64: winkey?
<spiroo> How do I install kde4 inside kubuntu?
<jussi01> !kde4 | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<acme64> i sen a video where you hold something and with the mouse u can drag the desktop around like  a cube, and each side is another virtual desktop
<acme64> how can i do that
<jussi01> !compiz | acme64
<ubotu> acme64: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> acme64: you on kde 3.5 or kde4 ?
<acme64> 4
<acme64> sweet lightscribe works perfect
<acme64> brb
<fizzz> anybody up ?
<jussi01> fizzz: YEP
<Lynoure> fizzz: you need help with something?
<fizzz> just installed linux mce and its giveing me some orbiter failed to setup transparency any ideas ??
<jussi01> fizzz: we dont support linux mce here
<jussi01> !variant | fizzz
<ubotu> fizzz: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<fizzz> any idea if they have a chat room like this ?
 * Ange|us morning
<jussi01> fizzz: more than likely they do, but their website should say...
<fizzz> i been trying to install my nvidea driver for linux not haveing much luck with that
<jussi01> fizzz: I dont know what linux mce has, but on kubuntu it is a relatively simple proceedure.
<romunov> hum, kde4 isnt' that compatible with its previous version
<romunov> if you rename a menu, it doesnt recognize its icon
<acme64> ok wtf im gettin no audio
<romunov> and the wrap around the desktop icons is jumping around
<acme64> i think this thing defaulted to my onboard soundcard
<acme64> instead of my audigy
<jussi01> romunov: kde4 is in #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<kadam> Does anyone know what the qt4-designer package contains?
<stdin> kadam: "dpkg -L qt4-designer" too see, or look on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<romunov> jussi01: i'm just saying.. not trying to resolve anything :>
<emilsedgh> kalorin: it containt the Qt designer i think
<emilsedgh> oh
<emilsedgh> kadam: ^
<kadam> emilsedgh: Hehheh, well, I knew that much 8)  Does anyone know what I need to start developing for KDE4?
<kadam> stdin: ty
<stdin> kadam: a good start is the "kde4-devel" package ;)
<fizzz> hey if my driver file is a .run file what should i do with it ?
<jussi01> fizzz: ./filename.run
<jussi01> in terminal
<stdin> fizzz: if you have some ubuntu variant install the package
<kadam> stdin: Haha, alright, thanks 8)
<jussi01> morning stdin :)
<fizzz> but i thought u had to install kubuntu first
<stdin> jussi01: yes, it is :p
<stdin> fizzz: try it and see
<stdin> better than installing the .run when you don't know what the drawbacks are
<stdin> (and there are a few)
<fizzz> well i did ysterday and it said no go no worky
<stdin> have you tried the -legacy or -new packages too?
<fizzz> well it was a ubuntu dvd i burnt a few weeks ago
<flamesage> Hello.
<flamesage> hello.
<flamesage> Anyone alive in here?
<jussi01> I am...
<flamesage> Have you by any chance tried Alpha 3 for Ubuntu Hardy yet?
<jussi01> fizzz: you can try /join #linuxmce ... there are a few people there
<jussi01> flamesage: nope, but you may get better help in #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> although, now is a kinda quiet time...
<flamesage> yeah..
<flamesage> That's why I kind of came here.. lol
<flamesage> It's 3 am
<flamesage> I really need to sleep :(
<flamesage> *sighs*
 * jussi01 kicks flamesage so he can sleep..
<flamesage> Hmm
<flamesage> I love Kubuntu but..
<flamesage> I just feel "Ubuntu" is more offical..
<flamesage> I've reinstalled Ubuntu / Kubuntu like.. 4 times in the same day x_x  I can't make up my mind.  lol
<jussi01> flamesage: join me in #ubuntu+1 and we can try sort whatever out if you like...
<flamesage> ok
<eatThisAndDie> flamesage: isn't it possible to install Ubuntu and then install KDE
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<flamesage> yeah but..
<eatThisAndDie> OR install Kubuntu and then install Gnome
<flamesage> Then menus get cluttered and I just like one or the other :D
<eatThisAndDie> well... the option is to set which programs gets viewed in each
<eatThisAndDie> dudes, anyone with any idea why the icons in my systray just so suddenly got bigger?
<flamesage> what version / WM are you using?
<flamesage> It's called puberty.. lol
<eatThisAndDie> ....
<eatThisAndDie> 7.10
<flamesage> what window manager?
<eatThisAndDie> i assume the WM is kWin
<eatThisAndDie> how do i check anyway?
<flamesage> hmmm dont know
<eatThisAndDie> dont know... which WM is defult? or how to change the icon size
<jussi01> eatThisAndDie: ctrl + esc see if kwin is running
<eatThisAndDie> yeah it is
<eatThisAndDie> jussi01:so now i know which WM... what now?
<eatThisAndDie> the config file i know is in ~/.kde/share/config
<jussi01> eatThisAndDie: what did you do to cause it/just beore it happened?
<eatThisAndDie> i think it was rite after i set some icons to be not visible
<eatThisAndDie> as in you gotta click the arrow to view it.
<indystorm> hi
<indystorm> how do I change the resolution on this thing?
<acme64> thanks for all the help guys im goin to bed
<jussi01> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixresolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !fixvideoresolution
<eatThisAndDie> indystorm: system settings > monitor and resolution
 * jussi01 waits...
<eatThisAndDie> sorry.. monitor and display
<jussi01> !fixvideoresolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
 * eatThisAndDie wonders if indystorm is still there..
<eatThisAndDie> jussi01: any ideas?
<eatThisAndDie> i mean.. the icons in the panel can be scaled, what about in the system tray?
<jussi01> eatThisAndDie: nope, I thought they were scaled to the panel size
<jussi01> there is an option to put them on 2 lines iirc...
<eatThisAndDie> jussi01: YES that will be great too. If i could find it....
<ActionParsnip> hey all
 * ActionParsnip waves
<family> hey guys how do i set up internet connection sharing on kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> family, let me google :)
<ActionParsnip> family, you not got a router?
<ActionParsnip> family,heres a good guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 but i'd suggest getting a router, its easier and provides extra security
<family> i have a router but its down stairs
<family> and im up stairs and im going to give my xbox wireless connection
<ActionParsnip> family, is it not wireless?
<family> action no
<family> my xbox connects to my computer through a crossover cable
<family> i have a wireless card on this computer
<family> so im going to ics my eth0 to wlan so my xbox can get wireless connection
<ActionParsnip> family, ok i get what you have got :)
<family> :)
<family> so so nice lol and my box is nice and modded
<family> okay so now im off to do some reading
<ActionParsnip> family, the walkthrough seems ok enogh, its fairly well documented
<family> cool
<family> :) thanks so much
<fizzz_> can somebody help me with my video driver install for kubuntu ??
<ActionParsnip> fizzz, what graphics card do you have
<fizzz_> geforece 8400 gs
<fizzz_> i got to the install screen and it says i need to be root to install
<fizzz_> ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<ActionParsnip> fizzz, run the app with sudo
<ActionParsnip> fizzz, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<roel_> anyone knows howto install kdepim-kde4??? there seems to be a problem with libgif4 libungif4g
<fizzz_> so sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1
<fizzz_> ??
<ActionParsnip> fizzz, yes if you have the hing from nvidia
<ActionParsnip> fizzz, the one in the repos is usually ok
<ActionParsnip> fizzz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<fizzz_>  You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<fizzz_>          installing.
<roel_> @fizz_, so exit X
<ActionParsnip> fizzz, yeah you need to swich down to command line to run it
<ActionParsnip> fizzz, i'd use the driver in the repos. its easier to install by loads
<fizzz_> repos  ??
<roel_> second try: anyone knows howto install kdepim-kde4??? there seems to be a problem with libgif4 libungif4g
<ActionParsnip> fizzz, repositories, where you download the thing from the internet
<ActionParsnip> roel_, no idea man, try www.google.com
<ActionParsnip> !pim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !kdepim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdepim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<roel_> @actionparsnip tried google extensively already
<roel_> @ubotu will do
<roel_> thx anyway
<ActionParsnip> fizzz, if you follow that link i posted for you, you should be ok
<jussi01> roel_: its currently broken afaik. and fyi kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<roel_> ah thx
<ActionParsnip> its funny when people talk to the bot :D
<jussi01> !thanks | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> ActionParsnip: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jussi01> and it talks to you :P
<ActionParsnip> !freemoney | ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> bah ;
<Sbucatone> where is documentation channel
<dappermuis> anyone know how to get alt+tab to work in kde 4.0.0
<dappermuis> Sbucatone: ubunut-doc
<dappermuis> Sbucatone: #ubuntu-doc
<Sbucatone> thank
<dappermuis> np
<nordseebaer> guten morgen
<Sbucatone> dappermuis: it seems kd4 eats lesss resorces ? right or not ?
<ActionParsnip> Sbucatone, apparently so (I've seen someone quote 60%)
<dappermuis> Sbucatone: Hmmm...it appears so. I only installed it last night, and im using all the window decorations, and its running really smooth
<ZeBarbu> hello world. Just a little question: is hardy in a 'useable' state right now?
<llutz> it's alpha for testers
<ZeBarbu> yes, I know
<ZeBarbu> but is it useable (to test ;) )
<ZeBarbu> ?
<ZeBarbu> some alpha are completly broken, and some other are quite functionnal.
<ActionParsnip> ZeBarbu, why do you want it?
<stdin> ZeBarbu: if you don't know how to use the more advanced features of apt/dpkg, then do not even think about installing hardy
<ZeBarbu> hey, guys, I KNOW all that, I just ask if the current state is useable or completly broken
<stdin> then as in the right place, #ubuntu+1
<ZeBarbu> ok, that's the answer I needed ;)
<ZeBarbu> thanks
<stdin> and don't forget to  read the topic there
<ZeBarbu> stdin: ok, the topic is very nice ;)
<jack_> is there any way to stop konqueror/dolphin choking hard and displaying wrong values in directories with huge amounts of files?
<mickael_> bonjour
<blizzzek> hi
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<sigma_1234> how do you install a nfs client?
<jussi01> !ns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jussi01> cant type today... sigh
<mohi> hi guyz... :)
<ganesh> sup?
<mohi> I have problem with pakage manager! It says: Kpackage requires the SMART Package Manager to be installed in order to function
<mohi> what should I do?
<mohi> (kubuntu kde4)
<ganesh> why use KPackage?
<ganesh> use Adept
<noiesmo> turned on my pc this morning and get this when trying to boot it repeats it self then just hangs (162.526738)ata.01 : cmd c8/00 : 08:00 : 2D :C9/00 : 00:00 : 00:00/F4 /TAG 0 cd3 0x0 data 4096 in
<ganesh> but mohi
<ganesh> how did you get KDE4?
<jussi01> mohi: kde4 -> #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<dappermuis> mohi: also see the latest announcement on the kubuntu website
<paolita> hello
<Sajes> How do I change the layout scheme? There's a thing that popped up saying "KDE, Unix, Windows," etc. I accidentally chose the wrong one.
<_luke_> Sajes: try running "kpersonalizer" - that is the app which pops up the first time you login
<Sajes> _luke_: thanks.
<xgoonerx> hello ... i need a help ...
<xgoonerx> i'm trying to  instal Kubuntu 7.10 on my secondary slave drive
<xgoonerx> i have WinXP on my privary drive
<xgoonerx> after installing and everything ... i can't boot
<xgoonerx> it stucks on Grub
<jussi01> xgoonerx: what is the error?
<xgoonerx> i tried changing the booting priority by changing the drive order... still it wont boot... MBR error 1 and continously
<xgoonerx> jussi : i'm a nubie ... i dont know anything about ubuntu ..this is my first time installing
<xgoonerx> i made EXT3 and SWAP partition on my secondary drive
<xgoonerx> it stucks on Grun loading ..please wait ... but my HDD doesnt blink ..
<xgoonerx> it wont boot to ubuntu or winxp ...
<jussi01> xgoonerx: so it doesnt give you a grub error at all?
<xgoonerx> no
<jussi01> xgoonerx: Im going to get the bot to give you a link to reinstalling grub, go and ollow the instructions there
<xgoonerx> i tried searching on google... but still i cant find the solution for my problem
<jussi01> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xgoonerx> i have reisntalled grub
<xgoonerx> i tried the sudo grub thingy
<xgoonerx> i did this already
<Odd-rationale> How do I switch between network connections?
<xgoonerx> i did this after fixing my MBR from the winxp boot cd
<xgoonerx> i wonder... is it because i didnt installed ubuntu on the primary drive ?
<jussi01> xgoonerx: Im not really sure, Im sorry.
<xgoonerx> i tried changing the hdd jumper aswell... i made my winxp drive to SLAVE .... and put the ubuntu as a master drive ...but still the same error
<xgoonerx> any help will be appreciated ... i really want to use kubuntu now
<xgoonerx> thx for your help jussi
<Agent_bob> xgoonerx what's the issue/question ?
<xgoonerx> agent : i need to install kubuntu on my secondary drive
<Agent_bob> Odd-rationale knetworkmanager  maybe ?
<Agent_bob> xgoonerx and ?
<xgoonerx> i did that already ... but it is stuck on GRUB
<Odd-rationale> Agent_bob: I'm looking there. The solution is excaping me...
<Odd-rationale> Right now i'm on my neighbor's wireless. I'm trying to switch to my own.
<xgoonerx> agent bob : would you be so kind to read my previous chat with jussi up above :) thx
<Agent_bob> xgoonerx then the issues is with grub and not with installing ubuntu.    now. is there any number with the startup error ?
<xgoonerx> agent : no :( that's the problem ... it just stuck right there
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: you should be able to right click on the icon in the tray, then select a network...
<xgoonerx> i hate to imagine if it's my hdd which is the problem :(
<xgoonerx> agent : is it necessary for me to install kubuntu on my primary drive ? to avoid suck grub errors ?
<xgoonerx> such
<Agent_bob> no
<Odd-rationale> jussi01: That's what I thought. But none are showing up. Perhpas because it is in a manual conf. How do I change?
<Agent_bob> xgoonerx it may be necessary to tell grub the bios order of the devices though
<xgoonerx> agent : is it my partition ?  i made EXT3 and SWAP on the secondary drive (slave... i set the jumper to master... it wont fix it aswell)
<xgoonerx> agent : how can i do that ?  i tried to set the drive priority on bios ...but it wont fix this
<xgoonerx> bios order of the device ..... but not on grub
<xgoonerx> how can i tell grub ?
<paolo_>  Hi. how can I launch an application ad keep it always in evidence (if it's not resized) ?
<paolo_> (a gui application)
<stdin> "in evidence" ?
<paolo_> stdin: sorry for the expression, i dunno how to translate it
<Agent_bob> if you change the bios order of the drives you confuse the snot out of grub.   let me succently explain. bios loads when you power on the machine, then it finds it's boot device first floppy, first cdrom, first hdd,  what ever it's setup for.  and starts reading the boot disk.  if it's an hdd the MBR tell bios what file/sector to load.  when using grub that will point to the /boot/grub/stage1*
<stdin> paolo_: you can always ask in #kubuntu-it
<paolo_> stdin: it means that it must be shown always
<sonoftheclayr> paolo_: like always on top?
<stdin> paolo_: right-click the title bar -> Advanced -> Always on top
<stdin> it may be called more like "keep above others" in other locales
<stdin> depends on the translation
<paolo_> stdin: perfect but
<paolo_> how can i set this when launching?
<paolo_> (without setting it manually)
<Agent_bob> now if you change the bios addressing of a device then when the MBR loads and looks for the bios addressed file/sector it won't be the stage1* that it's supposed to be.   now that having been said.   go back to the link ubotu sent you and read up on grub a little more.  if you don't see the obvious solution.   boot the linux liveCD and come back here.  i'll do what i can xgoonerx
<Agent_bob> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stdin> paolo_: look in the special application settings
<stdin> paolo_: should be in the same "Advanced" menu
<xgoonerx> agent : thx alot for your explanations ! i'm at the office right now... i'm on my way home ... i hope i still can see you here later...
<xgoonerx> thx everyone ...
<xgoonerx> have a great day
<Agent_bob> for a while. yes.
<xgoonerx> 6:25 PM here
<ubuntu_> ok
<Agent_bob> and shalom.
<ubuntu_> love you
<ubuntu_> ehhehe
<xgoonerx> maybe i'll be back online around 8
<xgoonerx> bye
<ubuntu_> my name is mathias
<ubuntu_> whats your name
<Agent_bob> !ot | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> tahnks
<ubuntu_> thanks
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<paolo_> stdin: thnks
<Odd-rationale> How do I set knetworkmanager to not use a manual configuration?
<Sajes> Question. I want to make a panel devoted to be like a quicklaunch bar on my middle-left side of the monitor. Whenever I right click it after making it to configure it, it tries to configure my main panel instead of the new one. I'm on gutsy gibbon and kde 3.5
<dhq> i have ntfs partiton on my system how do i resize it so as to make space for my ext3
<Sajes> dhq: qparted gparted, fdisk or cfdisk.
<dhq> Sajes: qtpated errors
<Sajes> dhq: if it contains windows on it, be sure to defrag before resizing.
<Agent_bob> turn off pagefile and defrag
<Agent_bob> you can turn it back on afterwards
<Sajes> So anyone got any ideas why it tries to configure the wrong panel?
<dhq> how is kde4 anyone tried it
<Agent_bob> Sajes don't know your version.   but try selecting the pannel you want to config from within the configurator
<Sajes> Agent_bob: there's no option to do that.
<Agent_bob> Sajes there was also a bug in kde.  you may have to logout and back in after making the panel befor it will work correctly
<Sajes> Agent_bob: thanks, I'll try that.
<Agent_bob> Sajes the otpion is on one of the tabs    not all of them.
<Sajes> Agent_bob: that worked. Thanks :)
<Agent_bob> but it affects all of them.
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<jussi01> dhq: kde4 -> #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Agent_bob> hmmm this is not right.   if i run startkde all it does is closes my konsole
<Agent_bob> LTS that ^
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d284c1e25
<Agent_bob> there's why ^   so i supose that kwin or startkde is coded to not start in a window ?
<Agent_bob> and startkde is definitely coded to not start from a console    so how is one supposed to start kde with out using a dm ?
<Gidean> Hi all...
<Gidean> can't seem to find a clear answer using google: how do I run a .py script from the CL?
<funcrush> Location of cursor in konsole is odd. How can I fix it? (you can see that http://cfs5.tistory.com/upload_control/download.blog?fhandle=YmxvZzU3NzA1QGZzNS50aXN0b3J5LmNvbTovYXR0YWNoLzAvMDUwMDAwMDAwMDAwLnBuZw==)
<Gidean> Please.
<Agent_bob> gibean /path/to/script.py   ?
<Agent_bob> or python /path/to/script.py    maybe even.
<Gidean> if I'm in the directory, do I have to include the path?
<Agent_bob> use   ./
<Gidean> Thought it was Python *.py
<Gidean> Agent: I did and I got the * is a directory (it isn't)
<Agent_bob> lowercase.    unless you have a Python executable in your path.     all things are case sensitive
<Gidean> Ahh..indeed. It's late and I may have been using the uppercase...
<Gidean> brb
<Gidean> LOL...using capital P the whole time.
<Gidean> Time to get some sleep...
<Gidean> Thanks a bunch, Agent_bob...
<Gidean> cheers and g'night....
<dhq> Sajes: i just finished defragmenting
<dhq> Sajes: now
<albatross_> I've made a profile with the help of kiosktool, but now that's stopped working for whatever reason. I need to change the file associations for PDF, since users cant open them from the desktop. How do I go about doing that?
<albatross_> Using Kubuntu 7.04
<Sajes> dhq: Try resizing it with gparted.
<Agent_bob> make sure it's noy mounted
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> I would like to synchornise two directories between 2 computers so that the content of the directories is merged (at file level) every time I click a button
<ct529> is that possible on 7.10?
<llutz> ct529: use rsync (button made with kommander-script maybe)
<shampoo> or a cronjob maybe (no button anymore :D)
<shampoo> ct529: for syncronizing i use rsync
<ct529> llutz: shampoo thanks. does it need one of the directory to be empty or may I start with 2 full directory and the software opeartes a merge?
<Agent_bob> isn't there also some "kitchensync" thingy ?
<ct529> Agent_bob: kitchensync?
<llutz> ct529: they don't need to be empty
<Agent_bob> !info kitchensync
<ubotu> kitchensync: Synchronization framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Agent_bob> !info ksync
<ubotu> Package ksync does not exist in gutsy
<Agent_bob> !info ksync dapper
<ubotu> ksync: KDE Sync. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 61 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Agent_bob> they discontinued that one.
<llutz> a rsync gui = grsync, but gtk :((
<Agent_bob> don't like gnome tool kit ?
<llutz> would i use Kubuntu if i like that much? ;)
<Agent_bob> llutz idk many do.
<ct529> llutz: is there any kde gui interface?
<llutz> ct529: i don't know any
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mau> hi, i have no sound, is there a wiki page about this? don't want do bother you with all my noob questions
 * ct529 installin grsync
<llutz> "gnome is ugly!" imho, sry </ot>
<ct529> mau: audio card?
<bazhang> !sound | mau
<ubotu> mau: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<funcrush> I can't take a screenshot with "Print Screen" key in KDE4. anyone can help me?
<Odd-rationale> When I try to plug in my ext HDD, I get this: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000. How do I fix this? Thanks!
<jussi01> funcrush: kde4 -> #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<ct529> llutz: not bad grsync
<Odd-rationale> I can mount it from the command line, though
<funcrush> jussi01: Thank you :)
<mau> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ct529> llutz: what about using a p2p versioning tool like git or mergury?
<Agent_bob> llutz just a thought on that though.  just because gnome is ugly, has nothing to do with whether one uses a gtk app or not.   ends can justify the means.
<llutz> ct529: i never used, sry
<llutz> Agent_bob: i  haven't seen a "nice" gtk-Gui during the last 12 yrs using linux-systems. That's just  _my_ personal opinion
<Agent_bob> :)
<voonte> Is this (http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/) the guide read to get into packaging in kubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> brb
<ibou> hi
<mau> sound is working now, thx
<ibou> how to install flash on konqueror ?
<Agent_bob> !contribute | voonte this page is all i know.
<ubotu> voonte this page is all i know.: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Agent_bob> !flash | ibou
<ubotu> ibou: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<mau> another question: in windows i can configure some actions with clicking in the corner of my touchpad. is this possible with kubuntu?
<ibou> thanks
<voonte> Agent_bob: thanks, I'll check that page out.
<ibou> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> !touchpad | mau
<ubotu> mau: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<chakie_work> is there any news regarding when flash might work again in gutsy?
<chakie_work> it's been non-working now for weeks and it gets a little bit annoying
<chakie_work> especially the "crash handlers" that konqueror spits at every page that contains flash
<dwhite> morning ...
<dwhite> I added kde4 to my kubuntu 7.10 machine to test it.  Now I want to remove it and wait for 4.1.  Is there a recommended safe way to remove it and clear the kde4 apps out of my menu?  Is it as easy as apt-get remove kde4?
<jussi01> chakie_work: there is a workaround i you really want
<jussi01> dwhite: kde4 -> #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<chakie_work> jussi01: if i don't totally anal probe my system in the process i'd be happy to try it
<dwhite> thanks
<g2g591> dwhite: sudo apt-get purge whateverkde4packagesgotpulledin
<jussi01> !flash | chakie_work
<ubotu> chakie_work: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<dwhite> thks g2g591
<ct529> I had a go with rsync, but the result is that only one of the directory get synchronised
<jussi01> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * ct529 going for lunch
<chakie_work> jussi01: ok, that forum thread was a mess. i'll stick with the mac for web browsing for now
<chakie_work> jussi01: thanks for the help
<jussi01> chakie_work: ok :)
<chakie_work> slightly annoying though
<jussi01> chakie_work: understand completely :(
<habdel> hi there, libqt4-debug doesn't match the current libqt package ! so there is no way to install it
<chakie_work> jussi01: of course the blame rests solely on the hands of adobe
<habdel> where shall I report this bug ?
<Hunkennalle> whats the major differances between kubuntu, debian and gentoo?
<stdin> Hunkennalle: #kubuntu-offtopic is a better place to ask, not here
<Hunkennalle> ok
<Agent_bob> defaults  debian/*buntu   but packaging system */gentoo
<Agent_bob> !bug | habdel
<ubotu> habdel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
 * habdel solved the problem, it was in synaptic's preferences to install old packages than the new ones
<Agent_bob> hmmm i can't seem to make a dir with a newline in the name ???
<Agent_bob> mkdir "`echo -e '\tthis is a dir \n with newline + name ; \n'`"
<Agent_bob> then ls.   no newline only unknown chars
<Pici> Why would you want a directory with a newline in it?
<Agent_bob> Pici why not ?
<Agent_bob> for that matter why with spaces or \ ???
<muesli_> hey guys, i'm trying to update my system with apt-get, but somehow the status file seems broken from a previous (broken) update
<muesli_> i currently get "E: read, still have 1 to read but none left" at the end of every apt-get update
<muesli_> what can i do to resolve it?
<Agent_bob> dpkg --configure -a
<angasule> kopete in kubuntu gutsy doesn't have jingle support compiled in, I gather?
<Agent_bob> apt-get install -f
<muesli_> Agent_bob: nope, that's when apt-get install broke
<muesli_> Agent_bob: the apt-get install finished fine, but left with a somewhat broken /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<Agent_bob> muesli_ what does   sudo dpkg --configure -a    return ?
<muesli_> Agent_bob: just finishes, no output
<Agent_bob> and the other one ?
<muesli_> status code equals 9 too
<muesli_> the other one?
<muesli_> apt-get update?
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get install -f
<muesli_> "E: read, still have 1 to read but none left"
<muesli_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<muesli_> Agent_bob: yeah, i tried that as well already :(
<Agent_bob> that doesn't tell me it's output ?
<muesli_> heh sorry, same as for apt-get install -f
<Agent_bob> then either A. you have built a broken package and installed it.   B. you have non-ubuntu repos in your sources.list   C. you found a bug.
<muesli_> i go for C ;-)
<muesli_> it's basically a fresh gutsy install
<Agent_bob> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Agent_bob> muesli_    dpkg -l | grep -v ii        pastebin that for me
<lavid> so, when i try to start kde4 i get "Could not start kdeinit4. Check your installation." I think it's due to constantly installing bleeding edge versions of kde4 without any luck and maybe the un-installation didn't quite work. Any thoughts?
<muesli_> Agent_bob: sorry, thanks for all your help, but i gotta run now, i'll be back in 30 minutes. thanks again
<Agent_bob> umm hmm.
<muesli_> Agent_bob: in the end, i _should_ be able to figure it out myself even. i just wondered if anyone just knew the solution
<muesli_> my next try now would be updating to some other repository
<muesli_> and then go back
<muesli_> to make sure it's redownloading all the packages
<Agent_bob> muesli_    dpkg -l | grep -v ii    <<<
<Agent_bob> if something has a bad status    that should show it.
<Agent_bob> muesli_    dpkg -l | grep -v ' ii '     < more percise
<Agent_bob> muesli_    dpkg -l | grep -v 'ii '     < more percise
<Agent_bob> ooops   ;/
<Agent_bob> i see we are not going to get a look at his package status
<Agent_bob> oh well.
<Agent_bob> i'm went.    gooday fellas
<Downix> Ok, flash doesn't work anymore, what the heck??
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<ubuntu_> hello... im trying to install kubuntu, but i cant :(
<ubuntu_> Can someone help me
<ubuntu_> Sveiki visiem
<selckin> only if you explain the problem
<ubuntu_> i cannot install kubuntu :(
<torangan> hi
<selckin> ubuntu_: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html read
<ubuntu_> maybe disc is damaged or what... it seem that everything ok
<Downix> ubuntu_: Well, what is it not doing, exactly?
<torangan> I tried to switch XUbuntu to KUbuntu by installing kubuntu-desktop but I still get the Xfce WM. What did I miss? :-)
<ubuntu_> it shows that install has finished, but when I restart PC it is not work
<xgoonerx> hey guys ... i need a help ..
<xgoonerx> i've installed kubuntu 7.10 on my secondary drive
<ubuntu_> I like linux better than windows :)
<xgoonerx> but my computer always boot to winxp ...
<xgoonerx> when i switch the boot drive prioty to the secondary drive ... it stucks on Grub loading
<ubuntu_> my PC have 2 hdd, and 2 OS, but PC open just second drive why?
<Downix> ubuntu_ what was on the disk before you installed it?
<Downix> xgoonerx: Did you install Grub to the primary drive to enable dual-booting?
<xgoonerx> downix : i made the EXT3 and SWAP partition on the secondary drive
<ubuntu_> on 2nd drive...? there was winxp
<x_zeuss> hello, has anyone here tried kubuntu with kde 4, the live cd?
<xgoonerx> my primary drive contains WinXp ... i didnt installed kubuntu on the primary drive
<ubuntu_> now i'm in linux with CD ;(
<xgoonerx> i can't boot to ubuntu ..it stucks on Grub loading ...the hdd doesnt blink ..and it doesnt show any error notification
<Downix> xgoonerx: Unless you put a boot loader onto the MBR of the first drive, you will not be able to boot from the second.
<Downix> xgoonerx: Ok, see, that told me a lot.  Now, which drive is Grub thinking it's loading from?
<xgoonerx> downix : please help me .. how do i solve this
<Downix> xgoonerx: Still have your Ubuntu CD?
<ubuntu_> where I can download free v of linux?
<xgoonerx> yes... but i'm on xp right now
<Downix> ubuntu_:  http://www.kubuntu.com http://www.fedoraproject.com http://www.debian.org http://www.linux.com
<ubuntu_> Downix thank you wery much :)
<Downix> xgoonerx: Well, XP can't do you any good in this situation, sad to say.
<Downix> xgoonerx: Unless you install an ext2 driver
<xgoonerx> downix ...wait a min .. i will use my live cd ..
<ubuntu_> Downix ... but which v is better?
<Downix> ubuntu_: Well, I prefer the first one, personally.
<xgoonerx> downix : what do u mean ? u suggest me to make a new partition and install kubuntu on that ext2 drive ?
<Downix> xgoonerx: No, I was just going to suggest looking at your grub setup menu for root partition to see if that was set properly.
<xgoonerx> downix : i tried the sudo grub thingy ... would u hold on a sec.. i will reboot with my ubuntu live cd
<xgoonerx> i did tried installing grub .. but that didnt fixed
<xgoonerx> i cant even boot to win.. i had to fixmbr
<Downix> well, fixmbr just erased grub
<Downix> Maybe you should try grub-on-floppy?
<Downix> I've used that a few times
<xgoonerx> downix : do u think i have to make a partition on the primary drive (same drive with winxp) and reinstall kubuntu ?
<Downix> Nah, I've done two drives dozens of times
<Downix> it's just in getting the roots set up right
<xgoonerx> ok downix ... brb ..i'll be right here on live cd
<xgoonerx> c ya
<Downix> I've been doing this for 13 years now, so it's nothing new to me.
<Downix> ko
<ubuntu_> Im installing ubuntu 2nd time
<ubuntu_> I hope, it will work :)
<Downix> ubuntu_: you do know that there are some slight differences between kubuntu and ubuntu right?
<ubuntu_> here is someone from LV?
<ubuntu_> Downix ... I know...
<ubuntu_> maybe
<Pici> !flavors
<ubotu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<tekstacy> how do I extract a password-protected .rar?
<tekstacy> And can I do it without the password?
<tekstacy> I don't see a place in ark to enter one
<ciacon> hi folks - I have problems getting my Prism Wlan working - who could give me a "helping hand"?
<krokodil> ciacon : Could you tell us more ?
<mau> question: amarok is building my collection (about 10k files). how long will it take?
<krokodil> mau : The necessary time ;-)
<mau> didn't expect that^^ the problem is that after ~3 hours im at 33%, but it's over wlan...
<ciacon> krokodil: lemme login on this laptop to the irc
<xgoonerx> downix you still there? sorry i wasnt able to go online with kopete... a bit confusing
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<Drk_Guy> I have a lil problem
<xgoonerx> downix : i'm on live cd now
<Drk_Guy> Kubuntu was installing just like normal
<Drk_Guy> But it started installing some lang packs
<Drk_Guy> Then i cancelled the langpacks installation and nothing happenned
<kermit_> krokodil: what info can I supply you with, about this wlan??
<Drk_Guy> Errrr.........
<Drk_Guy> The install dialog just went out
<Drk_Guy> And the screen flickered
<Drk_Guy> Seems like it reacted
<Drk_Guy> sorry
<krokodil> kermit_ :what's the problem ? what append ?
<xgoonerx> downix you there ?
<kermit_> krokodil: I can't use the standard kubntu tool to setup my wlan
<Downix> yup
<Downix> soryr, got into work
<kermit_> krokodil: lspci --> 00:0b.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)
<Downix> pesky thing
<xgoonerx> hey man .. how can i fix my prob :(
<sjck> anyone here can read russian signs and is willing to help me?
<xgoonerx> no prob ... it's ok :) thx for helping
<Downix> Well, do you see your linux-installed HD?
<xgoonerx> yes
<xgoonerx> but i cant open the fat32 files here on live cd though
<Downix> Did you make a /boot drive, or use it as just one drive?
<krokodil> kermit_ : Do u mean no acces to internet or no network at all ?
<Downix> fat32?
<xgoonerx> ow you mean the ext3 drive
<Downix> xgoonerx: no, we need the ext2 Linux drives
<Downix> ext2/3, right
<xgoonerx> yes... i can see
<kermit_> krokodil: can't even select a network
<xgoonerx> i installed as it is ... just like the live cd told me
<Downix> xgoonerx: open up the drive that had /boot on it
<xgoonerx> Mount To =  /
<Downix> xgoonerx: under grub's configuration file it should tell you which drive it's trying to mount as /
<xgoonerx> downix : i cant open that drive !
<xgoonerx> ha-storage-fix mount refused
<xgoonerx> uid 999
<xgoonerx> i cant open the other drives aswell (fat32, ntfs)
<Downix> xgoonerx: says that they're already mounted most likely
<krokodil> Kermit : It seems that you need to install XP drivers via ndiswrapper
<xgoonerx> Downix : i'm a newbie on linux ..this is my first time installing ubuntu ... i'm so desperate to use ubuntu ... i dont want to use winxp anymore
<krokodil> kermit : http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/2004_0505_IS_RT2460_WPA_Drv2.1.0.1.zip
<krokodil> kermit you can see the topic (french !) http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=180408
<xgoonerx> Downix : when i boot my pc .. it goes to winxp ..when i set my secondary drive as the first drive on bios ... it stucks on Grub
<xgoonerx> netsplit ?
<jussi01> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Downix> man I love netsplits in the morning
<Downix> xgoonerx: Sounds like it's mixed up on root, that's all
<xgoonerx> downix : it's 21:24 PM here
<Downix> 9:24 here
<xgoonerx> GMT +7 ?
<Downix> yup
<xgoonerx> mixed up on the root? how can i fix this
<xgoonerx> i'm in indonesia
<Downix> I told you earlier
<Downix> look at the grub boot menu
<xgoonerx> should i use terminal ?
<edgardo> ?
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Drk_Guy> This is strange
<xgoonerx> i cant open any drive with dolphin
<Drk_Guy> The installer is not reacting
<Downix> that itself is odd
<Drk_Guy> I mean, it is frozen after it has copied all files
<Drk_Guy> It got locked-up writing grub
<edgardo> alguno habla castellano
<edgardo> ?
<FrauHansen> btw. grub... is there another way to find out what kernels are installed exept looking at the "debian automatic kernel list" in the menu.lst?
<Drk_Guy> I have myself managed to install it, but no menu.lst present
<Drk_Guy> Is that normal?
<FrauHansen> i think not
<Drk_Guy> How can i solve it?
<FrauHansen> did you get a freeze while installing?
<Drk_Guy> Yep
<FrauHansen> well you could try to reinstall
<xgoonerx> Downix : would you be so kind to show me where can i see the grub root menu ?
<xgoonerx> downix : newbie here :(
<Drk_Guy> It was installing langpacks, then it frozen, i waited 5 mins and it unlocked
<Drk_Guy> But then it locked up installing grub
<user13> quit
<Drk_Guy> Why?
<user13> sorry...
<Drk_Guy> Cant, the window is inactive
<ActionParsnip> holla peeps
<Drk_Guy> And i cant force it to close
<user13> #quit
<ActionParsnip> Drk_Guy, force what to close?
<FrauHansen> Drk_Guy: sudo grub-install /dev/hda <- replace that path with the one that suits for you
<Drk_Guy> I know
<xgoonerx> downix : any tutorials ?
<Drk_Guy> But the isntaller seems to be working
<Drk_Guy> Bcoz now i see the menu.lst
<FrauHansen> alright then
<xgoonerx> how can i go to the grub root ?
<xgoonerx> shall i use the terminal ?
<Downix> xgoonerx: Familiar with VI editing?
<FrauHansen> what do you mean by "the grub root"?
<xgoonerx> downix : not at all, sorry
<Downix> then no, terminal will do you no good
<xgoonerx> frau : i can't boot to ubuntu ... it got stuck on grub
<FrauHansen> any error message?
<Drk_Guy> No
<ubuntu_> now my winxp doesnt work :(
<Drk_Guy> Installer is just locked up
<ActionParsnip> Downix, could always boot to live cd and modify the file
<Drk_Guy> But i think it is creatign files
<krokodil> Does anyone try to make a system hot backup with dd, i've try it and it works but i 'd like to know if you have seen some problems
<xgoonerx> it always boot to windows.... when i change the boot priority to my secondary drive ... it stucks on grub ...no error notification
<Drk_Guy> Anyway, i can see it's not done because my accoutn's default files arent created
<Downix> ActionParsnip: that's what I was trying to have him do.
<ubuntu_> i cannot go in linux... that stops on grub loading
<xgoonerx> ubuntu : i got the same problem
<ubuntu_> how to get in linux?
<xgoonerx> but i can still boot to windows
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, mount your drive once you have booted to the live cd and edit the file
<ubuntu_> how to mount the hdd?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<steinerhippo> hi @all, does anybody know, how to make a icon to a mime type persistent? i tried it in kcontrol and with right click->properties, with both ways the icon (application/pdf mime typ) only is set till reboot
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, also if you google you'll see too
<xgoonerx> action : i have just installed kubuntu on my secondary drive ... my pc wont boot to ubuntu ..any idea? it stops on grub
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, I pm'd you man
<ActionParsnip> xgoonerx, boot to live cd and read the grub file (you could do us a pastebin too)
<FrauHansen> grub goes by the menu.lst in the folder /boot/grub   in this file there is a list of operating systems and the path where their reside. this list has to be correct otherwise grub doesnt know what to boot
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip how to mount hdd?
<ubuntu_> there is no action like that
<xgoonerx> this is what i did
<xgoonerx> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ sudo suroot@ubuntu:/media# nano/media/hdb3/boot/grub/menu.lstbash: nano/media/hdb3/boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directoryroot@ubuntu:/media#
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, sudo mkdir /mnt/foldera; sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/foldera (is one example)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, do some googling theres a million websites on it
<FaiDillinGer> whats up
<Kaffeejunky> hi people
<squid0> hello
<Kaffeejunky> what are u doing
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Drk_Guy> I know FrauHansen
<Kaffeejunky> who is frau hansen
<steinerhippo> hi @all, does anybody know, how to make a icon to a mime type persistent? i tried it in kcontrol and with right click->properties, with both ways the icon (application/pdf mime typ) only is set till reboot, can nobdy help me?
<Drk_Guy> But the thing is, the account's main files arent installed
<xgoonerx> Downix : i'm on the root/grub now ... what should i do ?
<ubuntu_> Now I don't have windows and linux ;(
<Kaffeejunky> hi steinerippo
<Kaffeejunky> are u german
<steinerhippo> yes
<Kaffeejunky> i am too
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, if you edit the grub.conf you will but you need to get the drive mounted.
<steinerhippo> but if you want german support, join kubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, once its mounted you can edit it so that you can boot
<ubuntu_> okey im now search in google
<Kaffeejunky> ok, this is my first time i chat in kubuntu
<Downix> xgoonerx: Alright, can you use a pastebin for what the file says?
<steinerhippo> Kaffejunky, i'm sometimes here, nice support, and i'm happy, that also i can help other people a bit
<ubuntu_> only root can do that ActionParsnip
<Kaffeejunky> ok
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, do what?
<ubuntu_> mount: only root can do that :( ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> sudo (?)
<ActionParsnip> sudo mount ....
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, thats all that means. If you ever get that, whack sudo infront of it (if its a CLI command)
<Kaffeejunky> hi daniela
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip ok that works :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, ok so you have the drive mounted?
<ubuntu_> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<ubuntu_>        mount -h                 : print this help
<ubuntu_>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<ubuntu_>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<ubuntu_> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<ubuntu_> The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'.
<ubuntu_> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_>        mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<ubuntu_>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<ubuntu_>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<ubuntu_>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, STOP!!
<ubuntu_> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<ubuntu_> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<ubuntu_> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<ubuntu_>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<ubuntu_> or move a subtree:
<ubuntu_>        mount --move olddir newdir
<ubuntu_> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<ubuntu_> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<ubuntu_> Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd].
<ubuntu_> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<ubuntu_> sorry about that.... whats next?
<ubuntu_> ok
<ActionParsnip> dont do that it scrolls like crazy
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip sorry man
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, fdisk -l (we need to know which partition your ubuntu is on)
<Kaffeejunky> daniela want to chat with me
<Kaffeejunky> ??
<ubuntu_> on which hdd? I got 2...
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, fdisk will show both
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, put the output in there then paste the http link
<Downix> this is fustrating, nothing will change my screen resolution
<Downix> I migrate to a big monitor, text now 1" high!
<ubuntu_> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda  ActionParsnip
<ubuntu_> ?
<ben__> when the instructions for installing kde4 say "run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm", how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, no just fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Downix, tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<ubuntu_> okey
<ben__> i have already installed kde4, and am running kde4 from the login manager
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip but nothing happens...
<Downix> ActionParsnip: Yup.  It's not a big deal, I'll just sit further back
<xptical> what is the best way to wipe a hard drive before I sell a PC?
<Downix> xptical: Format it with some encrypted filesystem with no OS support.
<xgoonerx> Downix : it's empty ?!!!
<Downix> xgoonerx: Would explain a lot there
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip console shows only 1 hdd of two... :(
<xptical> format and re-write with random a few times?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, not sure how you switch. I'd look on google
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, run fdisk interactively
<xgoonerx>  GNU nano 2.0.6       File: /media/hdb3/boot/grub/menu.lst
<xgoonerx> thats it ..it's empty ..
<ActionParsnip> can someone take over its time for me to head home now
<xgoonerx> it has a New File option there... what should i do Downix
<ActionParsnip> peace out brethrynss
<steinerhippo> hi @all, does anybody know, how to make a icon to a mime type persistent? i tried it in kcontrol and with right click->properties, with both ways the icon (application/pdf mime typ) only is set till reboot, can nobody help me?
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip in which map I can see that hdd?
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip something works...
<ubuntu_> who can help me mount hdd?
<xgoonerx> my grub menu.lst is empty .... is that the reason why i cant boot to ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> my 2nd hdd didnt show anywhere? why?
<ubuntu_> when u use live cd, Pc use hdd?
<Wizard> ehlo
<Wizard> are kde4 packages available for kubuntu/ppc ?
<Hunkennalle> how do i know my root password?
<Tm_T> Hunkennalle: there isn't one
<Tm_T> !sudo | Hunkennalle
<ubotu> Hunkennalle: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Downix> xgoonerx: Very likely.  Is the file editable as/is or do you need to sudo it?
<steinerhippo> Hunkennalle: but if you are root and give him one, then he has one, but that's not the common way i think
<Hunkennalle> but when im trying to instal: http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com&intcmp=1383 it asks me for my root password
<ubuntu_> how to mount hdd?
<Tm_T> Hunkennalle: why do you install java from there?
<Tm_T> !mount | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tm_T> !java | Hunkennalle
<ubotu> Hunkennalle: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Hunkennalle> i was on an webbsite and a box told me to uppdate and took me there
<xgoonerx> downix : i think the file is editable ..since i'ts empty ... it got menu under it ..
<xgoonerx> look
<xgoonerx> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ ls /media/hdb3/ls: /media/hdb3/: No such file or directory
<xgoonerx> thats the partition i installed ubuntu
<xgoonerx> empty ?
<ubuntu_> Tm_t mount: mount point /mnt/hd does not exist
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: you need to create the mountpoint first
<dhq> i have a camera on my laptop please tell me how to get it working on linux
<ubuntu_> Tm_t but how?
<Downix> xgoonerx: hdb3?  ok, something is not set up right
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: "sudo mkdir /mnt/hd1" for example
<ubuntu_> Tm_t thanks
<Tm_T> !tab | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xgoonerx> downix : hdb3 is the EXT3 partition
<ubuntu_> Tm_T: okey, that really helps :)
<ubuntu_> Tm_T: mount: special device /dev/hda* does not exist
<ubuntu_> so many problems :(
<Downix> xgoonerx: If I had more time I could walk you through this, but it's getting hectic at work.
<ubuntu_> Downix: i can mount hdd from lice vd?
<Downix> xgoonerx: since it is a fresh install, why not just re-install it, and make a boot-floppy rather than change the booting-drive?
<ubuntu_> Downix: i can mount hdd from lice cd?
<xgoonerx> downix : ok sir... no problem ...
<ubuntu_> *live cd
<xgoonerx> downix : i dont have a floppy drive on my pc :(
<Downix> ubuntu_: Yes, I do it all of the time for maintenance purposes
<articpenguin3800> will konversation be ported to kde4
<Downix> xgoonerx: Well that's just silly.  The floppy remains the single most solid and proven booting method for emergencies.
<zoli2k> Hi. Is the shortcut bug in KDE4 already fixed?
<paolo_> hi, how can I open an application and set it "keep above others"  from command line?
<Downix> xgoonerx: And this is from the guy that had to build his own floppy controller once when his motherboards southbridge fried
<ubuntu_> Downix: why linux deleted all my data from winxp hdd?
<articpenguin3800> i dont have a floppy ethier =(
<xgoonerx> downix : yea... since the USB drive era... floppy seems to be neglected
<Downix> ubuntu_: because you told it to
<SSJ_GZ> zoli2k: There are at least two (probably three) separate bugs that cause shortcut breakage.
<ubuntu_> Downix:  sh** all my 170 GB data lost :O
<articpenguin3800> one thing i dont get is why is there a floppy ide controller on my motherboard if i dont have the slot for a floppy?
<Downix> ubuntu_: you did proper backups as Winxp tells you to, right?
<ubuntu_> Downix: maybe...
<xgoonerx> very rare to find floppy disks nowadays (in indonesia)
<Downix> articpenguin3800: motherboards can fit into a wide variety of cases
<Downix> ok ok, getting sidetracked, need to work
<articpenguin3800> even OEM computers?
<Downix> have 120 sites to get going
<ubuntu_> Downix: but why on startup linux grub loading sends error?
<Downix> articpenguin3800: Yes, OEM's do not, as a general rule, make their own motherboards
<articpenguin3800> ubuntu_: what error message
<ubuntu_> error sector 17
<articpenguin3800> ubuntu_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<ubuntu_> articpenguin3800:  error sector 17
<aleksanteri> how am i supposed to install libpoppler1{,-qt4} on gutsy ?
<zoli2k> SSJ_GZ: Some of them already patched by the KDE devs. But I am not sure there are included in the recent packages.
<articpenguin3800> ubuntu_: how old is your computer
<SSJ_GZ> zoli2k: Ah, OK.
<ubuntu_> articpenguin3800: alll new, but processor older than 2 years... 2.4 ghz
<articpenguin3800> i got grub error 17 on my old pentium 933Mhz
<articpenguin3800> that was because i had ubuntu on a partition later than the 1024 cylinder limit
<ubuntu_> articpenguin3800:  i will now try...
<articpenguin3800> dosent happen to me on my new rig though. Sempron 3800+
<indystorm> so I am using kopete logged into aim and my buddy list does not show up- any idea why?
<indystorm> and also how do I get a channel list on Konversation?
<aantipop> indystorm: /list ?
<indystorm> dude- awesome thanks--- any idea about the aim buddy list not refreshing?
<aantipop> indystorm: on kopete-kde4 ?
<xgoonerx> downix : i've succeded to enter into my hdb3 directory through research (google ofcourse).... what do u want me to do:  bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  opt   root  srv  tmp  varboot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<indystorm> yes
<indystorm> Kubuntu
<indystorm> I can logon but I get no buddy list- it's blank
<aantipop> indystorm: sorry, i cant add any protocols
<xgoonerx> root@ubuntu:/media# sudo suroot@ubuntu:/media# mkdir /media/hdb3root@ubuntu:/media# chmod 775 /media/hdb3/ -Rroot@ubuntu:/media# mount /dev/hdb3 /media/hdb3root@ubuntu:/media# ls /media/hdb3/bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  opt   root  srv  tmp  varboot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuzand then ?
<sjck> Hi, how can I unrar a .rar with password?
<trappist> it should ask you for a password if it's encrypted
<sjck> With Ark too?
<sjck> I mean, does Ark ask too?
<trappist> I dunno, I don't use ark
<sjck> What you use than?
<trappist> the command line, for stuff like that
<sjck> tar blabla?
<trappist> right
<sjck> Can you tell me whole command? :)
<trappist> for what?
<jussi01> sjck: man tar will tell you lots:)
 * jussi01 thought ark asked tho
<sjck> it doesnt ask
<sjck> it says something pasword woudnt echoed
<todobg> how to remove this panel in kde4?
<jussi01> todobg: kde4 -> #kubuntu-kde4
<todobg> ty
<jussi01> :)
<indystorm> so this linux thing is pretty cool.... runs good on my p3 1ghz with only 256mb ram!!! :)
<Drk_Guy> Hi!
<jussi01> hi
<Drk_Guy> I have a question
<todobg> here same nice to run linux in Q6600 8800ultra
<Drk_Guy> How can i force apt to install stuff from my local repo
<Drk_Guy> ?
<Drk_Guy> How can i force apt to install stuff from my local repo?
<Enok> I have only q6600 8800gtx, but can I still join the club?
<sjck> Im simply not able to unrar my .rar with password. :(
<Drk_Guy> sjck: Install unrar
<llutz> sjck: unrar x file.rar
<Drk_Guy> Its a propietary tool
<Wizard> lol
<Drk_Guy> But it works
<senorpedro> sjck: open the file in ark and then click 'extract'
<Drk_Guy> Guys....
<Drk_Guy> Ark suckz
<sjck> Ark doesnt work
<Drk_Guy> How can i force apt to install stuff from my local repo?
<llutz> ark cannot handle rar-withpassword
<sjck> and unrar just returns me options
<senorpedro> afaik can it handle passwords but not from the context menu
<llutz> sjck: unrar x file.rar or unrar e file.rar
<sjck> unrar p mypass name.rar?
<aaroncampbell> how can I find what (if any) package has png2ico (a utility that I used to use all the time)
<llutz> dpkg -S png2ico
<Drk_Guy> How can i force apt to install stuff from my local repo?
<jussi01> !find png2ico
<jussi01> !repeat | Drk_Guy
 * jussi01 waits...
<ubotu> Package/file png2ico does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<jussi01> Drk_Guy: permanently?
<Drk_Guy> no
<Drk_Guy> just one time
<sjck> llutz unrar e works :)
<llutz> sure
<sjck> thanks
<nibbe> it says that I need SMB and NFS Server installed to share files via the network. How do I get it?
<jussi01> !nfs
<jussi01> !samba
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<grul> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Downix> The older I get the less I like pdf's
<falko> Wsup?
<Drk_Guy> ¬¬
<falko> lol, nice my first time at IRC ^^
<Drk_Guy> Can i change the way files open
<Drk_Guy> ?
<ForgeAus> has anyone tried corio-dock?
<Drk_Guy> I.E. Open them with double click
<ForgeAus> erm sorry cairo-dock
<SlimeyPe1e> Drk_Guy: yes
<Downix> Grr, I need to get IE running now
<Downix> ugh
<falko> i have ubuntu feisty on ma PPC G3,... someone has a site with software?
<ForgeAus> its a berli-os project looks like a nice dock applet
<SlimeyPe1e> Drk_Guy: go to System Settings via the K Menu
<SlimeyPe1e> Drk_Guy: click on Keyboard and Mouse, then on Mouse. The option is in there.
<ForgeAus> falko a site? use adept
<ForgeAus> (add/remove packages if you like)
<falko> i mean: were can I find a "catalog" of PPC compatible software , and add/remove packages are great!
<ForgeAus> ad/remove packages IS a ppc compatibel catalog, or at least should be...
<sigma_1234> falko: packages.ubuntu.com
<ForgeAus> there is of course more packages you can add...
<ForgeAus> (or more repositories)
<nuxil> is kbluetooth broken in gutsy ?
<ForgeAus> ouch I'd hope not nuxil
<sigma_1234> i doubt it
<falko> kk thanx
<nuxil> im having serious issues with it.. i can only send from my pc to my mobile., but not from my mobile to my pc
<FaiDillinGer> kbluetooth doesnt work well with me too, same here nuxil
<nuxil> it worked fine in feisty
<nuxil> and the help in kbluetooth is a bit outdated
<nuxil> as there is no such thing as kbluetoothd in the current package.
<ForgeAus> nuxil could be a bug???
<sigma_1234> i thought gutsy had a updated version
<ForgeAus> sigma it does...
<ForgeAus> !kbluetooth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbluetooth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> heh
<ForgeAus> awww
<sigma_1234> so then how can it be outdated
<grul> !okular
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okular - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> !kbluetoothd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbluetoothd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> kwireless
<ForgeAus> !kwireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwireless - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> OMg
<sigma_1234> !info kbluetooth
<ubotu> Package kbluetooth does not exist in gutsy
<ForgeAus> I dunno it'll be a note in some package
<nuxil> lol
<ForgeAus> !info kbluetoothd
<ubotu> Package kbluetoothd does not exist in gutsy
<ForgeAus> must be built into some other package maybe the networking subsystem or something
<nuxil> the bot needs a update too ;p
<llutz> package is kdebluetooth
<ForgeAus> !info kdebluetooth
<ubotu> kdebluetooth: KDE Bluetooth Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0~beta8-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 842 kB, installed size 3800 kB
<ForgeAus> !kdebluetooth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdebluetooth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> !libbluetooth2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libbluetooth2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma_1234> it will probably be updated when hardy is released
<ForgeAus> well you were right llutz found the package :)
<stdin> !msgthebot > nuxil
<llutz> ForgeAus: "dpkg -S kbluetooth" tells you :)
<nuxil> does the pack miss kdebluetoothd ?
<nuxil> the daemon
<llutz> nuxil:there's  no such app in gutsy
<nuxil> its kinda strange, when i send a file to the mobile. i punch in a pin "1111" same on the pc. then i accept the file on the pc. the should happen other way around, but after it asks to put in pin. it seems like it disconects. like ther is no server running on the pc.
<DreadKnight> what's the alternative for "show desktop" in kde4? i've heard it's something like the mac dash board where the widget get on top...
<dhq> how to install kde4
<llutz> ask in  #kubuntu-kd4
<llutz> ask in  #kubuntu-kde4
<stdin> dhq: and read the topic
<stdin> DreadKnight: I think it's Ctrl-F12
<DreadKnight> stdin: it seems so, thanks :)
<DreadKnight> damn, i really hate hotkeys that include the function keys :|
<DreadKnight> eh
<vignesh> Hey all
<vignesh> Are kde4 pkgs available for feisty ?
<stdin> vignesh: no
<vignesh> ah..
<nuxil> so how can i get my bluetooth working ?
<stdin> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Drk_Guy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<Drk_Guy> What do i have to do to enable Amarok to play files?
<ostekake> gstreamer maby
<Drk_Guy> Installed all
<Drk_Guy> But still nothing
<jussi01> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Drk_Guy> I remember i installed some xine engine and it played
<Drk_Guy> all multimedia files
<jussi01> Drk_Guy: ^^
<Drk_Guy> But i dont remember the name
<nuxil> stdin, that doesnt work.
<stdin> Drk_Guy: make sure you restart amarok after installing it
<Drk_Guy> Still, no codecs available
<Drk_Guy> I installed all the latest gstreamer versions
<Drk_Guy> What could be failing?
<ostekake> sudo apt-cache search mp3
<jussi01> Drk_Guy: did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<jussi01> ostekake: you dont need sudo with that
<ostekake> i know. sry
<Drk_Guy> No jussi
<Drk_Guy> Gonna try that
<jussi01> !tab > Drk_Guy
<DreadKnight> does the wacom mouse works in hardy now? :D
<stdin> DreadKnight: #ubuntu+1
<DreadKnight> stdin: ok ^^
<Drk_Guy> i knew that jussi01
<jussi01> Drk_Guy: great! you didnt use it before, so I assumed :)
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Drk_Guy> How can i list running processes?
<Drk_Guy> I forgot it
<nosrednaekim> Drk_Guy: ps -ef
<nosrednaekim> or top
<nosrednaekim> after that happens,the kde3 applications won't even work in another WM (like qlwm)
<nibbe> always when using ./config i keep getting: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" Why?
<nosrednaekim> whoops wrong channel
<nosrednaekim> nibbe: grab the package "build-essential"
<nuxil> hmm
<Drk_Guy> How can i kill a process by its PID
<Chousuke> kill <pid>
<nuxil> anyone got a bluetooth fully working?
<jussi01> nuxil: yep, me
<jussi01> 2 of them infact
<nuxil> jussi01, are you sure.. both ways. from mobilephone to pc and vs
<llutz> nuxil: works with my nokia 6233 for DUN and file-operations
<jussi01> nuxil: I use it for work every day....
<nuxil> hmm. strange
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nuxil> and you both are running gutsy?
<hsystemx_> Drk_Guy, in terminal write:  ps -ef|grep YOUR_USER      , in the list of processes that it will show up, there is also the PID of each process.
<nuxil> @ jussi01 & llutz
<jussi01> nuxil: yes
<llutz> yes
<hsystemx_> So, after you find the proccess you want to kill, in terminal write:   kill  PID     , where PID is the number.
<Drk_Guy> Thanks hsystemx_
<Drk_Guy> jussi01: Got the cure
<Drk_Guy> jussi01: What was needed was only libxine1-ffmpeg
<Drk_Guy> That lib lets amarok comunicate with Gstreamer
<Drk_Guy> :)
<kadam> I'd like to start developing for KDE4/Qt4.  I have kdevelop, but when I start a new project the "kde4" section is empty.  I installed kde4-devel and the qt deveopment packages (I think), what do I need to do?
<ostekake> im trying to find a http tunnel app
<ostekake> are this good: corkscrew vtun httptunnel
<WorgiL> i installed asp.net 2.0. When i want open some pages, it starting donwload. How can i solve ? can anyone help me ?
<emilsedgh> asp.net 2.0?! gh
<WorgiL> emilsedgh: yes asp.net 2.0
<ForgeAus> hehe asp.net 2 for linux?
<WorgiL> ForgeAus yes
<nosrednaekim> lol
<WorgiL> http://www.turkishzen.com/asp
<ForgeAus> thats .net framework libraries isn't it?
<ForgeAus> don't you need mono or something?
<WorgiL> i installed mono
<WorgiL> ForgeAus: can you look http://crm.pcshey.com/iletisim/iletim.asp
<WorgiL> ForgeAus: can you look http://crm.pcshey.com/iletisim/iletisim.asp
<WorgiL> do Gonder
<WorgiL> starting download
<WorgiL> ForgeAus: have you any idea ?
<WorgiL> can anyone help me ?
<SlimeyPe1e> WorgiL: well, you'll need some sort of web server software that can compile ASP, for instance an Apache module. I don't know if such a thing exists for Linux.
<SlimeyPe1e> ah, Google says you need to enable mod_mono
<Downix> ewww, mono
<Downix> the standard that isn't standard
<ForgeAus> yes asp.net 2 apps need to be served (usually on windows that means IIS)
<ForgeAus> theres also an iis emulator for inetd isn't there? dunno how well featured it is tho
<voonte> Which is the place to go for support on development tasks, such as questions about packaging, patching, etc?
<runlevelten> Hi, is anyone aware that emacs-based assistive technologies are broken atm, and don't install?
<virus> elo everyone
<virus> one question
<runlevelten> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<virus> can someone give a link to list of content dvd and cd of the newest kubuntu
<virus> i'm just wandering if dvd contains some more packets to instal then cd version of instalation
<virus> wondering sorry :)
<stdin> virus: it does, it's bigger ;) I'll find the link with the file list for you
<virus> i hope it is more "fat" :d
<WorgiL> SlimeyPe1e must i set mod_mono open ?
<WorgiL> SlimeyPe1e must i set mod_mono open about apache ?
<stdin> virus: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/kubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.list  (look under /pool)
<SlimeyPe1e> WorgiL: you need to enable it in your Apache configuration
<virus> cheers!
<WorgiL> okay SlimeyPe1e i will try
<SlimeyPe1e> WorgiL: http://www.mono-project.com/Mod_mono
<SlimeyPe1e> ^^ looks like it has instructions
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<Drk_Guy> I have a curiosity
<Drk_Guy> why Nvidia driver detected my card as an ATi card, and asigned it a diferent PCI id
<Drk_Guy> and the nvidia driver
<Drk_Guy> lol
<virus> the other thing is - what installing aplication instead of apt - should i use to install automatix packages?
<nosrednaekim> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<WorgiL> SlimeyPe1e how can i do apache mod_mono set ?
<virus> so what you can tell me about installing imortant - to me - mp3 plugin or packages manager? what manager should i download and install?
<odinsbane> okay I have a functionality question about kde 4
<nosrednaekim> virus: run this command "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<nosrednaekim> odinsbane: ok
<odinsbane> I did something with my mouse and all of my programs because somewhat small and I was a able to click on one and it became the focus.
<Dr_willis> odinsbane,  thats a feature. :)
<virus> i tried it - in moment of instalation of java uprgrade its stopping suddenly and app aplication is 'eating' half of my 3 coma 2 GHz CPU
<nosrednaekim> odinsbane: move your mouse to the upper left corner
<Dr_willis> move to the top left, enables that expose-like featuyre
<virus> apt sorry
<odinsbane> doesn't do it.
<virus> it's quite nervous to make 10 times the same operation without effect
<Dr_willis> check the kde4 settings. you may have it disbled now.  Im not using kde4 any more. so cant help much more.
<Dr_willis> also it may take a second or 2 to kick in.
<mikelima> Hi all. I'm trying to compile KDE4 on kubuntu hardy...
<lg188_> how do you send a text to a server ?
<mikelima> But kdebase does not compile (Wrong strigi version, apparently...)
<WorgiL> SlimeyPe1e i have apache_mod_mono already http://turkishzen.com/asp/ you can see
<mikelima> Trying to remove the distribution strigi would remove all of KDE too...
<odinsbane> Dr_willis do you still use kde?
<Dr_willis> I just removed kde4 last night.
<virus> i think that there might be some mistakes - dependes about localisation of that desktop user
<Dr_willis> so on the desktop i got i use kde, laptop using gnome.
<crookshanks> any opinions of kde4?
<ostekake> i cant play DVDs. Error reading NAV packet.
<SlimeyPe1e> crookshanks: it's promising but it's a long way from being finished.
<Dr_willis> crookshanks,  leave it alone for now. :)
<DaSkreech> crookshanks: I think it's one version number higher than KDE3
<DaSkreech>  but that is just one man's opinion
<SlimeyPe1e> Wait for 4.1 if you want something usable.
<odinsbane> Dr Willis, What did you call the feature?
<nexamac> :>
<crookshanks> I figured as much
<RonPaul_pwnz> i tried kde 4, but i'm back using 3.5 right now
<virus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras - have anyone some troubles with java packages in it?
<nexamac> wheres the default place stuff end up when i copy something from a remote computer via dolphin?
<Dr_willis> odinsbane,  i think it was called expose in the settings
<nexamac> cause its not on my desktop >_>
<nosrednaekim> crookshanks: i'm using it,its dfinately usable but wait until at least 4.01 for some of the big problems to get fixed
<odinsbane> The change from rc2 is amazing...somethings are now functional and somethings arent
<nosrednaekim> odinsbane: well, its a copy of the Mac Expose
<crookshanks> nosrednaekim: I'll probably wait until hardy comes out to use it
<virus> as i see java is not problematic for most of U - lucky U :(
<DaSkreech> crookshanks: If you aren't really interested in KDE4 >really< interested you might want to sit 4.0 series out
<odinsbane> Plasma is not a 'happy' program
<DaSkreech> it's between states :)
<virus> honestly - there's less of soft than in ubuntu...
<virus> i'm wondering why?
<odinsbane> as a matter of fact, it just vanished again.  I'm firin' gnome back up.
<DaSkreech> virus: There is is less soft?
<virus> it's obvious isnt' it?
<virus> when i've installed it from cd, i was scared
 * Drk_Guy is so mad
<Drk_Guy> why Compiz is not working!!!?
<Wizard> ok.. where can i get support/ask questions on kubuntu hardy on powerpc :)
<virus> next few days show me that i wasn't wrong :(
<ignignokt> hey i'm using amarok 1.4.8 and each time i start it my collection's empty and i need to rescan.. what gives
<august_> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ignignokt> wizard: i believe #kubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> ignignokt: do you have alot of playlists?
<ignignokt> none
<Wizard> and what about ppc ?
<nosrednaekim> ignignokt: Wizard: #ubuntu+1
<ignignokt> actually maybe 1
<ignignokt> ... i've been using amarok on gnome for a while and it's been fine, then i switched to kde and it's doing this
<emilsedgh> !adeptfix > farzad
<nosrednaekim> ignignokt: then do this "rm -rf .kde/share/apps/amarok"
<martin_> connect #kubuntu.fr
<crookshanks> DaSkreech: I would say that I'm 'fairly' interested in kde4
<crookshanks> DaSkreech: but I probably will wait a few months before I use it
<martin_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DaSkreech> crookshanks: Might be worth to have it as an alternate login option then
<ignignokt> it's rebuilding collection...
<ignignokt> then i'll quit/reopen see if its still there
<CrocoJet> KDE 4 is out .. how to setup network ? I cant find option to enter IP, masc, DNS, etc
<CrocoJet> I made download remaster kubuntu
<CrocoJet> is correct ?
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: that CD is really only for testing KDE4, not for doing anything "useful" however,if you have ethernet a quick "sudo dhclient eth0" should probably work.
<CrocoJet> oh ok .. so KDE 4 is ready .. yet
<CrocoJet> to use, right ?
<DaSkreech> CrocoJet: For some definition of ready
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<nosrednaekim> CrocoJet: yes, it is to a certain extent, but I am still using a good deal of kde3 apps
<odinsbane> CrocoJet,it is not solid.
<nosrednaekim> hey MilhousePunkRock
<CrocoJet> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> I am finally ready to upgrade to Gutsy...
<CrocoJet> gutsy is not stable yet .. right ?
<CrocoJet> (kubuntu)
<DaSkreech> CrocoJet: Hardy is not stable
<nosrednaekim> yeah... gusty id stable
<ignignokt> yes it is
<ignignokt> hardy isn't
<odinsbane> Gnome + Gutsy = rocksolid
 * DaSkreech whispers Though I agree gutsy isn't stable yet either
<CrocoJet> ok
<crookshanks> hehe
<MilhousePunkRock> Only, I don't have the "Recommended updates" and "Pre-released updates" setting in the adept manager
<DaSkreech> On the road again!
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: you may have to add the backports repository then
<MilhousePunkRock> If I choose "manage repositories" I only get the sources list, no settings whatsoever
<ignignokt> nosrednaekim: it appears that it's holding onto my collection now, thanks... i'll return if it goes wrong again
<nosrednaekim> ignignokt: ok. great
<danube> anyone knows about exchange compatibility with kontact?
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: feisty-backports are there... I was hoping to go the easy way, not changing every "feisty" in the sources.list to "gutsy"
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: oh, I see... well I think there is an upgrade app to do all that for you..
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RonPaul_pwnz> is there an app for adept that will automatically alert me of updates to my software from the system tray?
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: Thanks, but what is there is the same as on the Gutsy release page, my adept does not have those settings, like I said before
<MilhousePunkRock> RonPaul_pwnz: Yes... adept-notifier I think
<RonPaul_pwnz> k thanks
<RonPaul_pwnz> ah, now i remember, i disabled the notifier because it was telling me to update something that i didn't want to update :)
<MilhousePunkRock> RonPaul_pwnz: Just "pin" the version you want to keep...
<MilhousePunkRock> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<RonPaul_pwnz> ah, nice
<MilhousePunkRock> RonPaul_pwnz: I have done that because I had to downgrade something to work properly on my particular system
<palash> hi all
<RonPaul_pwnz> yeah i custom compiled amarok because it wouldn't work with my ipod with the defualt install
<RonPaul_pwnz> and it kept wanting me to get the latest version of amarok
<palash> how latest? amarok 2.0?!
<RonPaul_pwnz> is 2.0 out?
<palash> it's not.
<RonPaul_pwnz> i hope 2.0 likes me better
<RonPaul_pwnz> amarok is pretty good at locking up my entire system from time to time
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<indystorm> hey is there an easy way to get programs installed in kubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone help me?
<Drk_Guy> Emerald doesnt have any themes
<Drk_Guy> But it comes with like 15 thmes by default
<stdin> !adept | indystorm
<ubotu> indystorm: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<stdin> !compiz | Drk_Guy, see this page for information on getting emerald themes
<ubotu> Drk_Guy, see this page for information on getting emerald themes: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Drk_Guy> stdin: Already done
<Drk_Guy> stdin: But no themes
<Drk_Guy> stdin: Also, i cant fetch non gpl'd themes
<stdin> so you've done "svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes" ?
<Drk_Guy> Yep
<Drk_Guy> ill pastebin the error
<Dr_willis> Drk_Guy,  theres some command i thought ya ran to let emerald download themes automaticially
<Dr_willis> i recall the info on the !compiz page
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<lovre> hi al
<lovre> i just tried kde4 live cd (kubuntu).....
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<teeahr1> hey all, i tried to install KDE4 yesterday, and the install seemed to take, but now I can't log in to either KDE4 or KDE3.  i posted to the forums > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667034 but no one seems to know what's going on.  can anyone help me out with this?
<Drk_Guy> stdin: http://www.pastebin.ca/854958
<lovre> first impression: im dissapointed. :(
<stdin> teeahr1: did you select kdm-kde4 as the default display manager?
<teeahr1> stdin: yep
<stdin> teeahr1: that's the problem then, you need to set it back to kdm (the normal one)
<stdin> Drk_Guy: emerald hasn't been maintained since around July 2007, nothing can be done
<dhq> does any one know how i can find my intergrated laptop camera
<teeahr1> stdin: okay, but how do i do that?  i can't get to another terminal, ctrl-alt-F(1-6) just puts my monitor to sleep.
<Drk_Guy> stdin: But it is upposed to come with like 20 themes
<stdin> teeahr1: login to the console and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<Drk_Guy> stdin: What happenned then?
<stdin> Drk_Guy: it did when beryl did
<stdin> *died
<stdin> teeahr1: start in recovery mode ?
<teeahr1> stdin: i'll try that, and get back to you.  thx.
<stdin> teeahr1: are you on a live cd now?
<dhq> [   14.852000] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Laptop Integrated Webcam (05a9:2640)
<dhq> [   14.852000] uvcvideo: Failed to query (135) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -32 (exp. 26).
<dhq> [   14.908000] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<stdin> !paste | dhq
<teeahr1> no, i'm on my laptop.
<ubotu> dhq: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> teeahr1: ok, because you can do it from a live cd too
<dhq> stdin: 3lines of code os a flood
<dhq> err is
<teeahr1> okay, booting to live cd now.
<dhq> stdin: please help me set up my cam
<stdin> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Drk_Guy> stdin: there's somthing funny
<Drk_Guy> stdin: When i try to install "emerald-themes", it says another package refers to it
<Drk_Guy> Which package could be?
<stdin> Drk_Guy: that's because the package doesn't exist any more
<Drk_Guy> stdin: But which is the package it refers to?
<stdin> Drk_Guy: emerald
<Drk_Guy> emerald doesn't install the themes...
<Drk_Guy> It cannot be that one
<stdin> emerald Recommends: emerald-themes
<stdin> therefore it refers to the package
<[ex]p|0s10n> кто тут из наших?
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<[ex]p|0s10n> ры ры кста:-)
<voonte> So I'm trying to get the hang of building and patching deb packages and I made a quick fix to kdm-kde4. Do I really need to rebuild the whole kdebase-workspace package when the only change I made was to kdm?
<stdin> voonte: 1) yes, 2) kdm-kde4 was already fixed (by yours truly) :P
<teeahr1> stdin: joy! i ran dpkg-reconfigure kdm in recovery and i'm back in business! thx!
<stdin> teeahr1: no problem
<stdin> voonte: what does your patch do exactly?
<voonte> stdin: Awesome :) I did this for practice, though
<Offoffoff> KDE is evil!
<voonte> Nothing worth submitting, just learning (the overly complex) deb system :P
<parkin> i can play mp3 in amarok but not in juk, anyone know what libraries i need to play mp3 in juk?
<parkin> or something else?
<stdin> voonte: the kde4 packages aren't the best to start learning, they are insanely complicated
<voonte> stdin: the kde4 packages (using the cmake scripts) made it really easy to work on single packages though
<xgoonerx> i can't insert password after sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.original
<xgoonerx> i want to change my repository server
<jussi01> xgoonerx: it wont show it but it is still going in
<xgoonerx> ic
<rothchild> Hi all, i've broken something uninstalling kde4 http://pastebin.com/m59b85f5f
<jussi01> !u > xgoonerx
<rothchild> there's some sort of conflict between kdebase-bin and kdebase-bin-kde4
<teeahr1_> i'm  back. i'm logged in to KDE successfully, but i still don't have any other terminals (ctrl-alt-F1-6)
<jussi01> rothchild: try sudo apt-get install -f
<stdin> !packaging | have a look at this voonte, you can also get help in #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu
<ubotu> have a look at this voonte, you can also get help in #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<vincent__> Heya, can anyone tell me what's going on with the pakage installer under kubuntu? It keeps breaking. Third install today..
<rothchild> jussi01: tried it no joy
<stdin> teeahr1_: would you happen to have an ATI graphics card?
<teeahr1_> stdin: nope, intel chip
<xgoonerx> jussi : no... it says sorry, try again
<xgoonerx> i can't insert the password
<stdin> teeahr1_: strange then, it's a common problem with ATI, not so with intel. you could try disabling the boot splash and see if that helps
<rothchild> http://pastebin.com/m76c31ac6
<teeahr1_> i did notice in the kdm.log these two lines:
<stdin> rothchild: upgrade before installing
<xgoonerx> jussi : i've succeeded installing ubuntu on my hdd btw.. after reformating, deleting partition and ofcourse reinstalling winxp ..lol
<vincent__> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<stdin> rothchild: oh, you're removing...
<teeahr1_> (EE) intel(0): No valid modes.
<vincent__> Adept keeps doing that..
<stdin> rothchild: use aptitude or just install "kdebase-bin-kde3" first
<jussi01> vincent__: have you updated?
<teeahr1_> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<teeahr1_> i already have boot splash disabled.
<teeahr1_> perhaps a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may be in order.
<vincent__> I haven't done anything yet. Clean install. That's why it's breaking?
<stdin> teeahr1_: possibly, but backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf first ;)
<voonte> stdin: Thanks. That's the information I'm reading now, but I couldn't find anything regarding the KDE4 packages (which primarily is what I plan to send patches for).
<stdin> voonte: that will give you the basics you need, we can help in #kubuntu-devel with the rest
<voonte> stdin: alright, thanks
<luca_b> stdin: would #kde-devel a right place to ask aslo to try and track down problems in packages?
<teeahr1_> tried to reconfigure xserver-xorg, no joy
<stdin> luca_b: #kde-devel don't have anything to do with packaging, if it's a bug in the code then yes otherwise probably not
<luca_b> stdin: whoops; I meant #kubuntu-devel
<kristina> hi, what program could I use to redirect the internet traffic of a program over a proxy?
<stdin> luca_b: packaging issues should always go on launchpad against the package, then if you want you can poke us in -devel
<jussi01> kristina: which program, your browser?
<rothchild> stdin thanks aptitude rocks!
<kristina> jussi01: no, it's a tv streaming app
<jussi01> ahh
<rothchild> kristina: do you mean something like this? http://www.fire-drill.com/
<kristina> rothchild: yeah something like that I suppose. is it legal by the way?
<navetz> what software can I use to mount ISO's?
<jussi01> kristina: do you mind me asking which app?? ie. sopcast?
<stdin> !iso | navetz
<ubotu> navetz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kristina> jussi01: zattoo
<rothchild> kristina: I don't know, it's almost certainly a policy contravention for most IT depts!
<kristina> ok, I'll check the conditions of zattoo and look into firedrill
<stdin> navetz: see also http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955 for a GUI wrapper around that command
<thomas__> bonjour
<thomas__> quelq'un parle francais?
<jussi01> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thomas__> merci
<jussi01> kristina: apt-cache search proxy returns a huge list, maybe you want to have a look through
<rothchild> kristina: ianal but I can't imagine why zattoo would care, if your trying to get it in to china or cuba or some such then the authorities might be a bit more concerned
<alesan> hey where can I read how to write n the sources.list file. I have this site: http://giss.tv/~vale/ I would like to setup as repository for amd64
<rothchild> alesan sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<marx2k> Hm.. how do I tell KDE bug tracker what compiler vcersion I have?
<stdin> marx2k: ask in #kde
<foibles> has anyone here tried suse?
<foibles> what did you think of it?
<alesan> rothchild: I prefere vi, that is not the point, what should I write? I only know the repository is located there
<stdin> !ot | foibles
<ubotu> foibles: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<danube> foibles: what's your concern?
<foibles> danube: ive just never tried it before
<foibles> ive tried all other major distros, and a ton of obscure ones
<parkin> i can play mp3 in amarok, kaffeine, vlc but not in JuK. neither with aRts, Gstreamer or aKode. Anyone got any idea how to fix this in JuK ?
<danube> foibles: oh. ;) well, it's worth a try. but imho kubuntu is better.
<foibles> danube: im downloading a dvd iso
<danube> foibles: do you have any special requests?
<foibles> danube: how do you mean
<danube> foibles: any expectations
<stdin> foibles, danube: this isn't the place to discuss suse
<rothchild> alesan: I don't think that is set up as a repository that apt-get will understand
<foibles> danube: we are angering stdin
<danube> i see. let's go private
<foibles> danube: go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<rothchild> alesan they are recogniseable because they tend to look like this: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<mewshi> hi
<mewshi> when will KDE 4 be ready?
<jussi01> !kde4 > mewshi
<alesan> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<SuQa> Klarade jag av att komma in ? :O
<SuQa> Wohoo!
<stdin> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<kye> What would be a good chan to join with a n64 emulator?
<kye> What would be a good chan to join for help with a n64 emulator?
<marx2k> damn konqueror crashing like its drunk
<SuQa> Anyone as can help me with drivers to my VIA unichrome pro? i've googl'd all day long! _(
<marx2k> whats a VIA unichrome pro?
<SuQa> Its a Graphic card ( im froom sweden, bad english)
<marx2k> oh...
<SuQa> marx2k, why not use firefox, my qonquertor crashes all time to.
<marx2k> SuQa: I use it as a file browser. I use FF as a web browser
<watswrong> hello guys. i have a problem during installation from the live cd. how can i create an extended partition so i can create more logical partitions?
<SuQa> Ah, I see!
<watswrong> (the documentation site is not loading i don't know why)
<marx2k> watswrong: are you using gparted?
<SuQa> Someone as can help me installing my graphic card? (can't spell, froom swe)
<marx2k> !swe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SuQa> swe as in sweden.
<jussi01> !se
<watswrong> i have no idea i ran the livecd and the "install" icon from the desktop"\
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<SuQa> Jo, förökte komma in där, men hur?
<marx2k> watswrong: can you open a terminal and type 'gparted' and see if anything gets found?
<jussi01> !en | SuQa
<ubotu> SuQa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<marx2k> meaning see if the program exists
<watswrong> ok just a sec
<SuQa> I'll try!
<watswrong> The program 'gparted' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<watswrong> sudo apt-get install gparted
<marx2k> I would suggest doing that and use gparted to make those partitions
<marx2k> its a graphical partitioning system that is pretty self explanatory
<SuQa> Okey! I'll try that :)
<dhq> cfdisk is better
<watswrong> but.. i am running Kubuntu from the live cd. will it install it?
<marx2k> yeah it will install it
<watswrong> ok thnx i'll try it
<dhq> watswrong: well qtparted is preinstalled on the live cd
<SuQa> marx2k, did u mean me to install or watswrong?
<marx2k> SuQa: I meant watswrong :)
<SuQa> Bcs i've not it installd either.
<SuQa> Should i install ?
<marx2k> watswrong: yeah if you can use qtparted, use that. I only suggest gparted since thats all I have experience with. I think they work the same so if you have qtparted already there, use that
<watswrong> ok.. but.. is there someone who has used the tool while running the installation guide of the live cd?
<watswrong> maybe i don't have to install it
<watswrong> there must be a way
<watswrong> (the partitioning tool)
<dhq> watswrong: i have done it
<watswrong> could u create an extended partiotion??
<watswrong> cause it lets you choose between "primary" and "logical"
<dhq> watswrong: you have 3 options on the live cd cfdisk,fdisk,qtparted
<dhq> well yes
<watswrong> ok i'll have a look thnx
<watswrong> dhq i don't have 3 options..
<watswrong> the only options are "guided  resize bla bla bla"
<watswrong> "guided- use entire disk"
<watswrong> "guided - use the larges continuous free space"
<watswrong> and "manual"
<watswrong> i select "manual"
<watswrong> and on the next step i just choose partitions to delete , create or edit
<watswrong> ok anyway i will use fdisk is that ok?
<marx2k> yeah see... what I do is before I even go into install, I use gparted (or qtparted in your case) to create the needed partitions... THEN I go into install
<watswrong> oh i c
<watswrong> ok yes that sounds a better idea thnx
<marx2k> the default install program kind of sucks at partitions if you dont already have everything set up the way you want it, partitionwise
<watswrong> do you know why i can't see the documentation on the ubuntu site?
<watswrong> is there a problem with the server or is it my prob ( although i can see all other sites)
<marx2k> whats the URL youre pointing at?
<watswrong> https://help.ubuntu.com
<marx2k> Are you using konqueror to view that?
<watswrong> yes
<marx2k> Did you accept the cookie? (A secondary window pops up asking if you want to do so)
<watswrong> i didn't have a secondary window poping up
<foibles> by the way
<foibles> has anyone tried kde4?
<foibles> is it alright?
<marx2k> foibles: You can read my take on it @ http://commodore128.blogspot.com
<marx2k> watswrong: weird.. mine popped up a new window asking me if I wanted to accept cookies on it
<watswrong> hmmm ok i'll check my setings
<marx2k> watswrong: and when I accepted.. THEN it went... you might want to go into config and do an 'accept all cookies' type dealie if possible
<watswrong> yep
<watswrong> ... it has already "accept all cookies" by default
<watswrong> i'll try another "https" site
<watswrong> i can view them
<watswrong> ...that's strange...
<robinsw> Hi all
<marx2k> that is weird\
<watswrong> except konqeror is there another web browser on the live cd?
<robinsw> With KDE 3.5.x, I used to have to change the options for a USB hard disc formatted in NTFS that was called 'Mount as user' to unchecked. In KDE 4.0, I'm not given that option so I can't mount my NTFS formatted external hard discs.
<SuQa> Under systemconfig->monitor, is vesa normal there?
<robinsw> Any ideas?
<mark__> how do i access programs that i have installd but aren't showing in the menu?
<mewshi> So, how is KDE 4?
<sigma_> mark__: have you considered using the "run" dialog?
<sigma_> mewshi: #kubuntu-kde4
<mark__> i can't remember the programs names
<mnovak> mewshi: i am not entirely impressed
<mark__> i would like to add them to the menu though
<robinsw> KDE4 is a nightmare.
<mnovak> i dont like the panel
<sigma_> guys its only a technology preview
<mnovak> if you are new to linux i don't recommend kde4
<kiddy> hi, wird hier auch deutsch gesprochen
<kiddy> ?
<jussi01> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sigma_> !de
<kiddy> thx
<emilsedgh> everyone says this is not for end users, then users pick it up, dont like it and say it was nightmare!
<sigma_> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 9618 kB, installed size 31020 kB
<mnovak> emilsedgh, i think kubuntu is very simple for the end user to pick up on
<robinsw> With KDE 3.5.x, I used to have to change the options for a USB hard disc formatted in NTFS that was called 'Mount as user' to unchecked. In KDE 4.0, I'm not given that option so I can't mount my NTFS formatted external hard discs.
<emilsedgh> mnovak: im talking bout KDE 4.0
<jussi01> robinsw: kde4 support -> #kubuntu-kde4
<mnovak> oh yes
<mnovak> i agree
<noaXess> is there a kubuntu package to editing pdf files?
<noaXess> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<jussi01> !info pdfedit
<ubotu> pdfedit: Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (gutsy), package size 2776 kB, installed size 7532 kB
<noaXess> jussi01: okay.. i see.
<jussi01> :)
<ScorpKing> sudo apt-get install problems
 * ScorpKing waits..
<sigma_> ScorpKing: what are you waiting for?
<ScorpKing> sigma_: someone with problems ;)
<danube> short Q/A: does kubuntu support 3d effects?
<jussi01> !compiz | danube
<ubotu> danube: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Thingus> Someone want to remind me how to delete all of the empty directories within a specific directory?
<danube> gracias muchachos!
<jussi01> Thingus: all the drectories, or only empty ones?
<sigma_> danube: you could also install kde4 for 3d effects
<Thingus> jussi01: Only empty ones.
<jussi01> Thingus: not sure then, sorry
<Thingus> I'm dealing with my music collection, and I want to weed out folders that Amarok emptied.
<ScorpKing> Thingus: try in #linux
<danube> sigma_: thanks, good to know! but i've stopped adapting packages manually... ;)
<phxx> hi@all
<ScorpKing> hi phxx. welcome
<sigma_> danube: just use the livecd - makes things alot simpler
<mnovak> ScorpKing: what kind of problems?
<danube> sigma_: huh? isn't that coming with 3.5?
<phxx> I've got a linux specific question, maybe someone could help me. That would be great:
<ScorpKing> mnovak: something simple.
<mnovak> phxx: what's your question?
<ScorpKing> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jussi01> danube: comiz works nice here on 3,5. kde4 just has its own built in ones...
<phxx> Where can i change to path from where the system loads shared libraries?
<sigma_> danube: nope theres a kde4 livecd, check the kubuntu site for more details
<danube> sigma_: oh i see, there's a new release!
<phxx> I like to load a .so file from python
<sigma_> danube: you didnt know that?
<phxx> i have installed a self compiled version and one from the repos
<danube> sigma_: not yet! *wannahaveit*
<mnovak> phxx: you could try setting the env variable to the library location
<phxx> the first one in /usr/lib the second one in /usr/local/lib
<phxx> mnovak: ok, but do you know what variable i need to modify?
<jussi01> !kde4 > danube
<sigma_> im out
<mnovak> phxx: the path
<phxx> $PATH?
<phxx> The $PATH specifies only the paths to the executables, i think
<mnovak> phxx: sorry, you could put it in the LDPATH
<phxx> but not to shared libraries, isn't it?
<stdin> phxx: see 'man python' and look under 'ENVIRONMENT VARIABLES'
<stdin> python looks under a different place than ld.so
 * danube gone for reboot
<FrauHansen> anyone using pidgin on KDE here?
<mnovak> FrauHansen: yes
<FrauHansen> mnovak: do you have the tiny popups when you get a new message?
<mnovak> FrauHansen: you mean like growl?
<phxx> stdin: thanks i will try it
<FrauHansen> mnovak: i quickly googled for growl... that looks like the thing i have in mind
<FrauHansen> mnovak: i thought libnotify would do the trick, but it doesn't pop up anything :(
<supert0nes> anyone know why the kde4 files keep getting recompiled?
<mnovak> FrauHansen: try this http://www.mumbles-project.org/2007/06/03/pidgin-plugin-now-available/
<jussi01> supert0nes: kde4 support -> #kubuntu-kde4
<supert0nes> i dont need kde support i'm just wondering
<FrauHansen> mnovak: that looks interesting. thank you.
<mnovak> FrauHansen: no problem, there are a few neat plugins for pidgin
<phxx> ok, i've checked the manpage and the homepage ... but i think thats no pythonspecific task, because i want to load the Library with ctypes:
<phxx> ctypes.cdll.LoadLibrary('libcaca.so.0')
<matteo> anyone knows how to solve this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/182753
<FrauHansen> mnovak: can i install the .deb and use it with my current installation of pidgin (2.3.1)?
<mnovak> FrauHansen: you should be able to use the .deb package...it should work with your version too
<jarkko_> How i can find (ati) x1950 driver. (Kubuntu)
<stdin> supert0nes: fixes are being uploaded, that's why
<ScorpKing> i have a router on eth0 but use dailup on ppp0 for internet. if i connect ppp0 first and the eth0 i get kicked off the internet and the i have to redial to get back online. how can i prevent that from happening?
<llutz> ScorpKing: prevent eth0 from setting defaultroute
<ScorpKing> llutz: how?
<llutz>  modify /etc/init.d/networking script or interfaces-file
<ScorpKing> llutz: ok thanks. will do
<holycow> where are the kde 4 wallpapers stored?
<stdin> /usr/lib/kde4/share/wallpapers/
<stdin> just take the kde3 path and replace "/usr" with "/usr/lib/kde4"
<holycow> oh! danke
<cazevedo> Hello everyone. Can anyone help with a strange problem with KDE ?
<ScorpKing> !ask | cazevedo
<ubotu> cazevedo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cazevedo> Ok. I have a (mainly) gusty install of kubuntu, which I updated with Synaptics. Now the KDE desktop display the contents of /, instead of $HOME/Desktop.
<nosrednaekim> cazevedo: what do you mean by "mostly"
<cazevedo> So, instead of showing the icons I had setup, I get icons for usr, var, etc, bin, ...
<rainerf> hi all... can someone point me to a resource explaining how to install korundum4?
<cazevedo> Mostly, because I pulled some upgrades from the hardy repositories.
<FrauHansen> mnovak: thank you. looks like it works.
<nosrednaekim> cazevedo: that probably wasn't smart
<mnovak> FrauHansen: excellent, no problem
<cazevedo> Probably, but nevertheless my problem boils down to: where does KDE get the $HOME/Desktop path ? Is it precompiled or is there a config somewhere ?
<cazevedo> And why should a upgrade change that path ?
<SSJ_GZ> cazevedo: It's configurable - one moment ...
<SSJ_GZ> cazevedo: System Settings or KControl → System Administration → Paths
<stdin> rainerf: the only package I can see named like that is libkorundum0-ruby1.8
<cazevedo> <SSJ_GZ>On kControl the desktop path is correct. I'll try now to point it to another directory...
<rainerf> stdin: yeah, that's the one for kde 3.5.7... kde4 got a kdebindings package, but i was unable to find it in ubuntu.. or, for that matter, the sources themselves ;)
<SSJ_GZ> cazevedo: Ok
<stdin> rainerf: then it's only available in svn
<riccardo> hi kann mir jemand sagen wie ich auf quakenet joinen kann
<stdin> rainerf: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebindings/ruby/korundum/
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rainerf> stdin: hm, you wouldn't by any chance know any document describing what i need to build it? i guess there will be some dependencies?
<cazevedo> >SSJ_GZ>I changed the setting to another directory and then back to $HOME/Desktop and my icons are back. So apparently KDE caches this information somewhere and the upgrade screwed with it.
<rainerf> stdin: thanks for the link :)
<stdin> rainerf: cmake will usually tell you what you need, but a good start is the "kde4-devel" package
<SSJ_GZ> cazevedo: Very odd, but I'm glad it works again =)
<riccardo> some1 can explain me how i can join to quakenet
<cazevedo> <SSJ_GZ>Thank you very much for your help.
<SSJ_GZ> np
<stdin> riccardo: if you're using konversation, try asking in #konversation
<rainerf> stdin: hm, i've never used cmake, but i'll try :).. is there anything special to watch out for when building it for kubuntu? (perferrably building it so that i'll be able to remove it someday without hosing my system ;) )?
<stdin> rainerf: cmake basically replaces the "./configure" script
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<rainerf> stdin: yes, that's what i figured.. do i need to take care of --prefix and stuff using cmake too?
<s0u][ight> i wanted to install kubuntu on a friends pc
<stdin> rainerf: yes, but it's different syntax with cmake, it'll be "cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4 /path/to/source"
<rainerf> stdin: yes, that
<nosrednaekim> s0u][ight: and...
<rainerf> stdin: yes, that's exactly what i was looking for, thanks a lot :)
<s0u][ight> but the first thing was that i couldn't set up the network (got the alternate cd) and the second thing was that the cd didn't recognize the hd so it asked for drivers :s
<stdin> rainerf: if you're looking to make a .deb package, have a look at the kdebindings-kde4 source package
<rainerf> stdin: what do you mean? i don't see this package here on my system (kubuntu gutsy)
<stdin> rainerf: it's a source package, the binary packages it makes are python-kde4, python-kde4-dev, python-kde4-dbg and python-kde4-doc
<s0u][ight> .............
<stdin> rainerf: so to see the source (and importantly the debian/ dir) you can do "apt-get source kdebindings-kde4" (no sudo)
<stdin> that'll download it to the current dir
<ScorpKing> s0u][ight: weird. why didn't you just use the livecd?
<nosrednaekim> s0u][ight: what hard drive?
<august_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bmk789> is there KDE software that works like gnome's power monitor, that shows more battery info like capactity and graphs power cunsumption?
<s0u][ight> the cd didn't recognize my hard disk so it asked for the driver i had to choose it manually
<rainerf> stdin: hm, how come that works, if the package is not in synaptic? (i'k kinda new to ubuntu, please bear with me)
<s0u][ight> but i don't know what driver to choose
<nosrednaekim> s0u][ight: what type of hard drive is it?
<s0u][ight> i think sata 2
<s0u][ight> dunno for sure
<stdin> rainerf: because that's the source package name, the binary package(s) (.debs) don't have to be the same name as the source package
<nosrednaekim> s0u][ight: does he have RAID?
<s0u][ight> yeah
<rainerf> stdin: ok, so do i get this right: the source package is distributed alongside the binaries of kde4, but can't be installed through synaptic (obviously, since it needs to be compiled first)?
<andre> hi all
<stdin> rainerf: no, this is for every package in the ubuntu archive. source packages is what we upload to the build system to make the debs for us
<andre> i have a little problem in kubuntu7.10
<stdin> rainerf: for instance konqueror is in the source package "kdebase", but "kdebase" is also a binary package. use "apt-cache showsrc <package>" to see what the source package names is (you can use "apt-get source" with binary package names too
<nosrednaekim> s0u][ight: hardware raid or software?
<andre> STRG+C / STR+V doesnt work from kde-konsole to kate and in other programs
<s0u][ight> i think hardware not sure
<andre> anyone have an idea where to look?
<s0u][ight> the box of my motherboard says supports raid
<august_> how do i execute binarys from konsole?
<andre> i know, i can use middle mouse,but there i have a wheel, and its easier to press strg+c
<stdin> august_: type the path to it
<august_> oh yea.. thx
<karthikp> Question: How do I disable Desktop Effects in KDE4 from a terminal. I've botched up the display and I see nothing but the mouse and darkness...
<rainerf> stdin: ah, i think i get it now... i've just tried to compile korundum (the kdebindings src package contains it), but running cmake shows that it will not be built...
<nosrednaekim> andre: there should be keyboard shortcuts for copy and paste in the keyboard shortcuts config gui
<nosrednaekim> karthikp: hmm let me find the file which handles that
<karthikp> I remember reading it in one of the planet kde blogs but I can't seem to find it.
<karthikp> It was some variable that had to be set to DONT_BREAK_MY_DISPLAY :)
<karthikp> Or something close...
<rainerf> stdin: -DENABLE_KORUNDUM=on doesn't change anything either...
<stdin> rainerf: it's probably just not working, so it's disabled
<nosrednaekim> karthikp: try "rm .kde4/share/config/kwinrc"
<karthikp> Got it. kwriteconfig --file kwinrc --group Compositing --key Enabled --type bool false
<rainerf> stdin: :(
<karthikp> rm'ing the file is too far, no? :)
<stdin> rainerf: it'll probably be done by 4.1
<nosrednaekim> karthikp: it'll fix it just fine... not dangerous either
<nosrednaekim> karthikp: or you could edit it and dsable all plugins
<rainerf> stdin: never mind, i got it, installing ruby1.8-dev wasn't a bad idea ;)
<karthikp> Okay. So long then. Thanks for listening! (I disabled all plugins and turned on desktop effects and landed in this mess:( )
<rainerf> stdin: is there any mechanism to build it and roll a .deb out of it? or should i straight away make/make install it?
<ScorpKing> s0u][ight: can you use a livecd instead?
<andre> nosrednaekim, yes i have, but it doesnt work
<stdin> rainerf: making a deb (properly) isn't an easy process. but if it's just for you (on your system) look at checkinstal
<andre> from "konsole" to "kate"
<nosrednaekim> s0u][ight: if its on the MB, its not hardware
<s0u][ight> ok
<s0u][ight> nope don't have the live cd
<rainerf> stdin: yeah, i've read about it once, wanted to try it anyways;)... thanks a lot!
<nosrednaekim> s0u][ight: well, which MB do you have? maybe it is HW
<s0u][ight> msi p4m900m2
<nosrednaekim> ok
<rakan> hello, i am trying to install pidgin 1.3.1 but it needs libpango >= 1,8.3 and i have 1.8.2
<rakan> where can i find a .deb package for libpango?
<rakan> it's not on getdeb
<nexamac> rakan: did you even bother googling that one? :<
<rakan> yup
<rakan> didn't find a deb package
<nexamac> ah
<rakan> not even a website for this lib
<nexamac> cant even find 1.8.3 oO
<nexamac> like.. at al
<nexamac> all
<nexamac> stupid mac keyboard
<rainerf> stdin: just to let you know, require 'korundum4' just worked :)
<rainerf> stdin: thanks very much for your help!
<stdin> :)
<rakan> is there an application that can download apps from svn, compile them and install all at once? i mean something that can spare me compiling from source because i am a complete n00b
<rakan> like jhbuild for gnome
<nosrednaekim> !info konpile
<buzukelis> hi. i wana begin to programing php. what software i shoud chose from synaptic package manager?
<nosrednaekim> !info kompile
<ubotu> Package konpile does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> kompile: interface for compilation automation for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~beta2-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 172 kB, installed size 908 kB
<jughead> is there a tutorial for typing special characters in kubuntu gutsy?  I need to do a beta sign and there's no character map program like windows
<rakan> kompile is installed, what is the differance between profiled install and standard?
<nosrednaekim> rakan: no idea,never used it before :)
<trappist> rakan: just a guess, but it sounds like you can configure a profile with options, or accept the defaults (standard)
<rakan> thanks
<rakan> does it get dependencies if they are not installed by default?
<trappist> probably not.  that would be really hard to do.
<trappist> what are you building, btw?
<rakan> i am trying to build libpango any version >= 1.18.3 for pidgin 1.3.1
<rakan> because kubuntu repos have 1.2.1 deb package and did not find the newer version
<rakan> on getdeb i found 1.3.1 pidgin package but requires the new libpango
<rakan> no deb package for that
<rakan> :(
<trappist> rakan: if you're on gutsy you should have 1.18.3
<rakan> i am on gutsy
<trappist> but, don't install libpango from source.  you'll break a lot of stuff.
<trappist> rakan: dpkg -i libpango1.0-0
<rakan> hold on
<trappist> there is also a pidgin package
<bmk789> GASP! KDE4 release and i didnt notice it!!!!
<rakan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rakan>  libpango1.0-0
<TheFuzzball> bmk789: you should probably wait for KDE 4.1
<nosrednaekim> bmk789: gimme your tin-foil had!
<trappist> rakan: ack sorry, I meant dpkg -l
<bmk789> TheFuzzball: why?? it buggy?
<TheFuzzball> bmk789: yea
<rakan> trappist: dpkg -l libpando1.0-0?
<trappist> rakan: except spell pango right :)
<ubuntu_> hola
<TheFuzzball> bmk789: I've been building from trunk for the last few months and it still needs some work :)
<ubuntu_> do you speak spanish ?
<trappist> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu_> thanks
<bmk789> TheFuzzball: if i install it will i be able to revert to 3.x?
<trappist> bmk789: it installs alongside 3.x so you can choose when you log in
<rakan> trappist: seems like -l gave some info and it says that libpango is v1.18.2
<nosrednaekim> bmk789: I have found it stable, but lacking in features
<TheFuzzball> bmk789: you should have an option for KDE3 and KDE4 in KDM
<bmk789> ah
<TheFuzzball> bmk789: if you don't it installs to /opt/kde4/bin/startkde so just create a l
<TheFuzzball> damn
<TheFuzzball> bmk789: make a link to it in /usr/share/xsessions
<bmk789> ok
<trappist> rakan: are you *sure* you're running gutsy?
<rakan> 100% gutsy gibbon 7.10
<trappist> rakan: possibly mine came from the backports repo, checking now...
<DrakeJustice_> no one here would want to help me compile kdelibs trunk would they? a certain function has an undefined reference
<nosrednaekim> TheFuzzball: in kubuntu it install to /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<rakan> trappist: kk
<rakan> trappist: The cd i installed gutsy from was sent to me by canonical themselves
<trappist> rakan: 1.18.2 is in main, 1.18.3 is gutsy-proposed
<TheFuzzball> nosrednaekim: did I not say that?
<bmk789> kde4-core: Depends: kdebase-workspace (>= 4:4.0.0) but it is not going to be installed    ???
<nosrednaekim> TheFuzzball: you said /opt
<TheFuzzball> nosrednaekim: ah, yea, I built mine from trunk
<TheFuzzball> nosrednaekim: got a bit mixed up :p
<nosrednaekim> bmk789: disable the backports repository
<trappist> rakan: so to get 1.18.3 you need to add a gutsy-proposed source to your sources.list
<bmk789> o
<trappist> rakan: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<rakan> trappist: updating list
<trappist> rakan: you'll get a lot of "beta" stuff from that repo, so you may want to turn it off after you've got what you need
<rakan> trappist: ok i am downloading upgraded version of libpango, thanks alot man
<DavidTalbot> hello i have a little problem with ndiswrapper... the driver is loaded and the device is present but in iwlist there are no wireless extensions... anyone had an idea?
<trappist> rakan: anyway in general installing stuff straight from source is a bad idea.  espeically if you're replacing a system library like pango from source - that will break a lot of stuff
<rakan> trappist: I noticed, My kubuntu now is asking me for full upgrade 199 MB :p
<madolfia> tonton t la ?
<trappist> rakan: yeah that's probably coming from gutsy-proposed
<madolfia> mikaelo
<bmk789> nosrednaekim: same error without backports
<rakan> trappist: Thanks for the advice, installing from source is not just a bad idea to me but more like a hard one :D because broken dependencies make me nervous
<madolfia_> allo
<nosrednaekim> bmk789: you are using the PPA?
<bmk789> yes
<trappist> rakan: that's what makes it a bad idea :)
<nosrednaekim> bmk789: and you ran "sudo apt-get update" after disabling backports?
<bmk789> yes
<bmk789> ill run it again
<trappist> rakan: apt-cache rdepends libpango1.0-0 | wc -l   <-- that's how many packages depend on your version of libpango
<bmk789> nosrednaekim: yes, same
<rakan> trappist: I think canonical must take care and create a 1 click install to make it easy for people to run linux
<terran4000> nexamac: Hey, you had a question for me?
<nexamac> terran4000: ubuntu sucks :P!
<nosrednaekim> stdin: any clue about bmk789's problem?  kde4-core: Depends: kdebase-workspace (>= 4:4.0.0) but it is not going to be installed?
<nexamac> terran4000: need to get my HDTV to work with ubuntu >_>
<terran4000> nexamac: That's what alcohol and kubuntu is for
<egork> hi there, I am trying to get help with compiz on Kubuntu but all attempts to connect to #compiz give me name lookup has failed. Trying to reconnect. Do I have to configure anything first?
<NexaMac> terran4000: Kubuntu wont install :<
<trappist> rakan: you have to balance making it easy with other things like security and stability.  if you make it too easy to do certain things, you'll have a lot more people breaking their machines because they're messing with stuff they're not ready for.
<terran4000> NexaMac: o.O Won't install?
<stdin> bmk789: have you tried a full upgrade yet via adept?
<nosrednaekim> egork: its #compiz-fusion
<NexaMac> downloaded and burned out 3 times, separate downloads all correct according to checksum
<NexaMac> yar gives me an error letting me know either the disc or my HDD is broken
<rakan> trappist: I guess u r right, but this one is for desktop so something has to be sacrificed
<terran4000> o.O
<bmk789> stdin: yes i did "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<terran4000> NexaMac: weird stuff
<NexaMac> thing is, ive tried 3 CD's and 2 HDD's, so i gave up an fetched gnome ubuntu
<NexaMac> seems to work find
<NexaMac> fine*
<stdin> bmk789: after "sudo apt-get update" ?
<bmk789> yes
<terran4000> NexaMac: okie doki. you need to connect to the HDTV right?
<NexaMac> yep in a few secs 90% install
<terran4000> Sure
<rakan> trappist: anyway, thanks alot for ur help i really appreciate it
<NexaMac> terran4000: i can connect it fine, getting the resolution set up is the real problem :)
<stdin> bmk789: check if "kdebase-bin-kde3" or "kdebase-bin-kde4" is installed
<trappist> rakan: it's pretty dang easy as linux distros go.  probably the easiest.  there's still progress to be made, but some things shouldn't be sacrificed.  for example it shouldn't let you override dependencies without really *really* trying, because that can have severe consequences.
<egork> nosrednaekim: same thing. the only channel I seem to be able to connect to is #kubuntu
<terran4000> NexaMac: Hm, it would depend on the type of connection and quality of TV
<NexaMac> terran4000: XGA cable over DVI output
<NexaMac> i dunno all the english terms as my local stores use norwegian as main language ;>
<bmk789> stdin: the kde3 one is installed
<NexaMac> terran4000: the resolution im trying to use is 1360x768
<terran4000> NexaMac: So, DVI - DVI connection?
<rakan> trappist: one question left, where did u get the "deb ... etc" from? i mean if i dont have it in my apt list, is there a website that can provide u with such a link?
<NexaMac> terran4000: TV has XGA (or VGA if you prefer that term) and computer's got DVI
<stdin> bmk789: ok, pastebin what "apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace" shows
<NexaMac> holy..
<lewix> hi
<NexaMac> O_O
<lewix> does someone use audacity
<NexaMac> it skipped Grub and keyboard using a ps/2 port doesnt work
<NexaMac> wtf
<bmk789> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m3ca4b9db
<terran4000> NexaMac: brb, gotta bitch out the b-word date from last night.
<NexaMac> o_O
<NexaMac> ill ask wtf that means when you get back tbh
<stdin> bmk789: post what errors "sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace" throws at you
<terran4000> it's OT so IM me if you wanna talk about 'that'.
<trappist> rakan: I don't remember where I got it, I just remember I had a nasty bug in a package, and when I went to report it on launchpad it had already been reported and fixed, and the fixed package was in the proposed repo, so I dug it up on google or something.
<stdin> NexaMac: watch the language, using acronyms like that isn't acceptable here
<NexaMac> :<
<stdin> terran4000: you too, watch the language please
<bmk789> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m2bb7211
<trappist> uh
<stdin> bmk789: ok, do the same for kdebase-workspace-bin
<rakan> trappist: thanks alot really
<terran4000> stdin: I know. My apologies. "She" just really got under my skin. I'm not one to speak like that in public.
<rakan> trappist: talk to you later on.... bye
<bmk789> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m294cc71a
<stdin> hmm
<terran4000> NexaMac: okie oki
<terran4000> *doki
<stdin> bmk789: you're on gutsy yes?
<bmk789> yes, 64-bit if that makes a difference
<terran4000> NexaMac: That is a odd resolution. Have you tried setting it manually in xorg.conf
<stdin> bmk789: do you have gutsy-backports enabled?
<bmk789> no, its commented out
<stdin> bmk789: aright, on we go. see what error trying to install ksysguard-kde4 shows
<NexaMac> terran4000: aye, to some degree
<bmk789> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m1243faa6
<NexaMac> terran4000: ive added the resolution, but only as 1360x768 i didnt do that freaky stuff where i explain all the numbers if you know what i mean
<stdin> bmk789: and on to libplasma1 now
<bmk789> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d6b63f573
<stdin> bmk789: well that's just, odd
<terran4000> NexaMac: Can you paste-bin that xorg file ... well, the screen section part?
<bmk789> stdin: maybe a dependancy issue will the 64-bit packages?
<NexaMac> terran4000: right now theres nothing in it that isnt autogenerated 100% fresh install still updating :<
<lewix> do songs sound different on linux or its just an impression?
<stdin> bmk789: possibly, try "sudo aptitude install kde4-core" aptitude is usually more verbose
<terran4000> NexaMac: ah, alright. IM/tell/e-mail me when you're ready.
<nosrednaekim> stdin: bmk789: BTW.... 64 bit works fine here..
<marx2k_> lewix: linux changes the lyrics to include technical specifications of the MP3 or OGG compression mechanism
<marx2k_> Youve never heard Britanny Spears until you've heard her discussing MP# loudness compression issues
<marx2k_> MP3
<bmk789> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d343a48e0
<lewix> marx2k, funny
<NexaMac> terran4000: aim? is there a apt-get?
<lewix> nah seriouslt it does sound different
<terran4000> NexaMac: Kopete, gaim
<NexaMac> ah
<marx2k_> lewix: probably just your sound settings :)
<stdin> bmk789: try running "sudo apt-get update" again, see if that changes (you may have caught the archive at a bad moment)
<bmk789> same :\
<bmk789> wait
<bmk789> not adept has updates again
<egork> is this a problem with konversation or am I doing something wrong. I can not connect to any other irc channe.
<nosrednaekim> egork: type this in and hit enter "/join #compiz-fusion" without the quotes
<lewix> marx2k, its like it adds more base
<bmk789> stdin: upgraded come postgresql/C package but same thing with kde4-core
<egork> I am still getting the same error: 22:43] [Error] Connection to Server #compiz-fusion lost: name lookup has failed. Trying to reconnect.
<NexaMac> egork: did you type /server first? :>
<stdin> egork: #compiz-fusion is a channel, not a server
<family> how do you access the root terminal?
<nosrednaekim> family: sudo -i
<egork> no I did not. could you help me with the whole sequence? I am a newby in regard to IRC
<NexaMac> all you type is "/join #compiz-fusion"
<NexaMac> or "/j compiz-fusion"
<stdin> bmk789: what does "apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace" show?
<family> sudo -i k
<family> oh beautiful
<wesley> how can you install a font ? in kde4
<egork> NexaMac: /j did it.
<bmk789> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d152026b2
<fizzz> how to start my kubuntu without the x server ?
<egork> somehow konversation is a bit non-user-friendly, 'cause I have to ask how to join a channel. What do you think?
<jpatrick> egork: /join #channel
<bmk789> egork: its the same in almost all IRC clients
<wesley> i got a ttf file how can i use the font ?
<fizzz> how to start my kubuntu without the x server ?
<NexaMac> konversation is far from not userfriendly :/
<stdin> bmk789: that doesn't make sense to me, the dependencies it's showing aren't the same as what's in the packages...
<NexaMac> why START it without the x server fizzz?
<nosrednaekim> fizzz: put "nox" in the boot options
<egork> jpatrick: no, what you suggest planly does not work. The caveat is with the #. I can only join, if I do not use # infront of the channel
<bmk789> stdin: want to see my sources.list?
<stdin> bmk789: maybe that'd help
<NexaMac> egork: then dont use it :|
<bmk789> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d2f815f9e
<egork> NexaMac: hey, I have spent half an hour to figure this out. I have configured FIrefox to call konversation for irc:// but it did not do it for me.
<stdin> egork: in konversation /join #channel works for me and every other user I've seen.
<blackflag> are there kde 4.0 packages for kubuntu 7.10?
<fizzz> nox in boot opiton where that be ?
<egork> stdin: may be I am on another planet :-)
<ibou> i can' install libflashplayer.so on Konqueror
<ibou> i have a bug report
<NexaMac> # work here as well
<nosrednaekim> fizzz: press "e" on the grub menu
<stdin> egork: best place to ask konversation questions is in #konversation
<nosrednaekim> blackflag: yes
<stdin> ibou: see the topic
<egork> stdin: this is where I am heading now to :-)
<blackflag> On my topic I dont see  ahint to kde 4.0!
<fizzz> ok wherez this grub menu ?
<ibou> stdin the topic is talking about the package. Im talking about the tarball from adobe website
<holycow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<nosrednaekim> fizzz: thats where you select what to boot
<NexaMac> terran4000? :o
<holycow> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<terran4000> NexaMac: hey.
<fizzz> ok and just hit the e key
<stdin> ibou: then what's the problem?
<NexaMac> terran4000: im about ready now :<
<nosrednaekim> fizzz: right and follow the help
<terran4000> NexaMac: blogging in the research group, one sec.
<stdin> whyphy: please stop changing nicks
<NexaMac> aight
<stdin> bmk789: that looks fine
<fizzz> k thankz
<whyphy> hello guys i cant connect to the site https://help.ubuntu.com ... i have no idea why and i need some help with the installation of kubuntu
<ibou> stdin: i have a bug report when im trying it. I installed it by copying it in ~/.mozilla/plugins and installing the package konqueror-nsplugins  to detect it.
<jpatrick> whyphy: works here, mate
<mps> hi, I'm a newbie ... is this the place to ask a quesiton about difficulties with upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<ibou> stdin: konqueror is detecting it
<jpatrick> !upgrade | mps
<NexaMac> whyphy: can you connect to other webpages?
<whyphy> yes
<ubotu> mps: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<NexaMac> whyphy: then either ubuntu.forums.org or ask in here imo
<whyphy> and i tried also to connect to other "https" sites and it connects fine
<mps> my Distrubtion Upgrade screen has hung at 96% of Installing the upgrades.  It says "installed openoffice.org-ked
<stdin> ibou: still haven't seen what the problem is
<nosrednaekim> mps: close the windows and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" on the command line
<nosrednaekim> *window
<whyphy> ok so.. i had windows installed and i wanted to install ubuntu also. i made the partitions, i finished the installation but now i think i have to install a boot loader.. the installation didn't prompt me to do so
<whyphy> now when i restart the computer it goes imidiatelly on windows
<stdin> bmk789: can you try disabling the repository, running "sudo apt-get update" then re-enabling it and running "sudo apt-get update" again
<whyphy> at this point i am from the live cd
<NexaMac> whyphy: one HDD?
<NexaMac> or several
<whyphy> yes on a laptop
<whyphy> one
<NexaMac> hmm
<NexaMac> tricky one then :O
<nosrednaekim> whyphy: reinstall, except do manual partitioning
<NexaMac> sounds like what i would end up suggesting too
<bmk789> ok
<whyphy> i did manual partitioning
<mps> nosrednaekim: even though it advises strongly to not close?
<nosrednaekim> mps: yes
<FaiDillinGer> can someone please help about kbluetooth on gutsy ?? i cant send files from mobile phone to pc, but i can do the opposite
<whyphy> should i try it again?
<fizzz> man i couldnt get it to do anything when i hit the e key just keeps loading kubuntu
<whyphy> i did manual partitioning i selected the "/boot" and "/" partitions to be formated
<nosrednaekim> fizzz: you press e before hitting enter
<nosrednaekim> whyphy: yes
<fizzz> i didnt hit anything
<NexaMac> FaiDillinGer: does the phone discover the pc?
<fizzz> it just counted down
<fizzz> after i hit e
<ibou> stdin: signal 11 (SIGSEGV) with nspluginviewer
<NexaMac> FaiDillinGer: is the pc set up to allow others to connect?
<mps> dpkg: error processing mfc8840dlpr (--configure):
<mps>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<whyphy> but... will it prompt me to install a boot loader?
<whyphy> i mean should it?
<NexaMac> whyphy: it shouldnt
<terran4000> NexaMac: sorry about that. Now where were we?
<nosrednaekim> whyphy: no, it shouldn't
<NexaMac> grub should be installed by default whyphy
<NexaMac> terran4000: are you getting payed for this?
<NexaMac> terran4000: then why say sorry?
<NexaMac> :)
<mps> dpkg: error processing mfc8840dlpr (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<NexaMac> clean xorg.conf, need to add 1360x768
<terran4000> NexaMac: I'm too kind for my own good.
<NexaMac> ;o
<stdin> ibou: yes, that's known
<FaiDillinGer> NexaMac: i have no idea :(
<bmk789> stdin: gives the same thing :\
<NexaMac> FaiDillinGer: good boy :p
<ibou> stdin: the bug report lead me to think that the bug is from konqueror-nsplugins...
<FaiDillinGer> NexaMac: but yes, the phone discovers the pc
<stdin> ibou: the bug is actually in flash
<ibou> stdin: what do you mean by : "yes, that's known" ?
<stdin> ibou: it means that's a known issue already
<ibou> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nexamac> for the love of..
<terran4000> nexamac: welcome back: http://pastebin.com/m43709b71
<NexaMac> :<
<ibou> stdin:  i can see it on the !flash topic ?
<stdin> ibou: that's another issue altogether
<Zombocom> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Zombocom> lol
<ibou> stdin:  where to learn about my issue ?
<Zombocom> because he says !gnash
<terran4000> NexaMac: well, I'm not 100% sure about the DefaultDepth part (if it's needed or not). But that should work as you need it to.
<stdin> ibou: search on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and http://bugs.kde.org
<ibou> stdin:  ok thanks
<ibou> stdin: but do you know a way to fix it ?
<ibou> stdin:  becaus since i'm french i fight to find things on english forums...
<stdin> ibou: I believe the issue is with the flash plugin itself, not actually with nspluginviewer. the only "fix" would be some workaround in the code of nspluginviewer
<stdin> ibou: there's nothing you can do about it for now, except use another browser
<ibou> stdin: yes that's what im thinkint too. I hope the fix will come soon
<ibou> stdin: thanks
<stdin> no problem
<NexaMac> terran4000: set the resolution to 1024x768 :/
<NexaMac> thats 246 pixels in width less then i want :<
<NexaMac> err
<NexaMac> 346
<NexaMac> gah
<NexaMac> nvm
<NexaMac> its less :p
<terran4000> NexaMac: haha.
<FaiDillinGer> roger that
<terran4000> NexaMac: well, I also know that xga won't get you HD
<NexaMac> no but it works pretty well with winlol xp
<NexaMac> *awaits the ban*
<terran4000> NexaMac: Don't worry. They'd probably use the hammer on me way before on you.
<NexaMac> :p
<whyphy> can i check somehow if grub is already installed?
<hdevalence> I'm having problems with samba
<fizzz> i still couldnt get it to work man hit the e ley and enter before it counted down
<hdevalence> it gives me "Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall."
<NexaMac> whyphy: load up a livecd, check the root for /boot/grub
<hdevalence> but it workde befor and I din't change anything
<NexaMac> terran4000: i forgot to mention, theres 2 monitors currently hooked up :>
<hdevalence> err worked before; didn't
<terran4000> NexaMac: Two monitors AND a HDTV? o.O
<NexaMac> nono
<NexaMac> HDTV and a monitor
<terran4000> Ah
<NexaMac> and a macbook between ;| and several behind me if you wish to know :P
<icewaterman> i am looking for a software to secure my usb stick. it has to work both on linux and windows and should not require administrative privileges because i might not have those privileges wherever i go and want to use that stick
<hdevalence> icewaterman: check out truecrypt
<icewaterman> hdevalence: requires admin privileges
<fizzz> trying to start my kubuntu with loading the x server any ideas ??
<icewaterman> pretty much every application that gives you virtual drives does.
<NexaMac> startx
<hdevalence> icewaterman: what about creating an unencryped FAT32 partition and put the encrypted volume as a file there?
<fizzz> trying to start my kubuntu without  loading the x server any ideas ??
<hdevalence> wouldn't that let the automounter do the work?
<terran4000> NexaMac: so, it currently the monitor/hd setup works?
<icewaterman> hdevalence: the point is all about you need to be admin to load the drivers.
<indystorm> hey is there an easy way to install apps in kubuntu?
<icewaterman> for the virtual drive that is. while this is an elegant solution if you have admin privileges it is a painful one if you do not.
<stdin> !adept | indystorm
<ubotu> indystorm: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<bmk789> stdin: give up?
<hdevalence> icewaterman: ie the issue is that you won't have tc installed on any box?
<nexamac> holy cake that one is getting old
<nexamac> wts backspace key
<stdin> bmk789: I really can't see why that's happening, I have a gutsy system and can install from scratch (just tested)
<icewaterman> hdevalence: both that and i do not have privileges to install truecrypt  (i.e. at university)
<hdevalence> icewaterman: what about including a binary that you can run as a user?
<nexamac> fizzz: im not registered
<icewaterman> hdevalence: and truecrypt traveller mode requires admin privileges in order to USE it
<fizzz> trying to get my linux to run with out the x server
<fizzz> so i can install my video drivers
<hdevalence> icewaterman: tbh, I'm not a tc expert.
<bmk789> stdin: would ssh access help?
<NexaMac> fizzz: can you get into x?
<Zombocom> my friend's computer when he boots it up
<Zombocom> tries looking up drivers online or something
<NexaMac> if so, just ctrl+alt+F1 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<NexaMac> kdm*
<whyphy> i am in with the Kubuntu live cd, i mounted my boot partition to /mnt/sda3 and i checked that no grub is installed
<hdevalence> icewaterman: perhaps ask on the tc irc channel or on their mailinglist
<whyphy> or lilo... how can i install one?
<NexaMac> whyphy: man grub :x
<icewaterman> hdevalence: i know truecrypt, and i know it is not going to be a solution for my problem because of the way it works
<icewaterman> thats why i do not need help with tc at all
<stdin> bmk789: probably not (and it's not a great idea to give ssh access to strangers ;). I don't know why it's acting like that, but the packages will eventually all be in gutsy-backports to you could just wait, or try the liveCD
<indystorm> ok so I am using adept. but I already have a program I want to run.... it's adobe flash, but it says I need netscape navigator... I tried to download netscape and it isn't listed with adept. Does that mean its not supported with ubuntu?
<bmk789> ok
<hdevalence> icewaterman: oh, i see.
<stdin> indystorm: you install the flash package from adept
<NexaMac> indystorm: it means netscape is oldschool :>
<hdevalence> icewaterman: perhaps they might be able to point you towards another product.
<NexaMac> try netscape.com or something :/
<whyphy> ok for installing grub from a livecd should a changeroot?
<icewaterman> hdevalence: afaik there is no tc channel at all
<icewaterman> but i might be wrong about that.
<DreadKnight> konqueror acts as a ftp client too right?
<stdin> doesn't "act", it is :)
<TimS> I have installed PHPMyAdmin but I dont know how to accesss it, what port is it on?
<demetrio> hello
<DreadKnight> good..
<terran4000> NexaMac: You know where to find me if you need me. I'll be around doing some work.
<demetrio> someone can explain to me why konqueroro cannot go out to internet?
<DreadKnight> stdin: how do i connect? i've got an address, an user and a passwork? i go to the address and then i'm prompted to insert user/pass?
<TimS> !PHPMyAdmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DreadKnight> d*
<NexaMac> terran4000: aye, thanks again for your time, gonna go relax and play some games, later :)
<terran4000> NexaMac: cheers.
<DreadKnight> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<fizzz> can somebody give me some help
<stdin> DreadKnight: depends on the settings of the server, if it accepts anonymous connections. konqueror will try that first
<NexaMac> demetrio: try firefox, if that doesnt work either, specifiy your network card
<DreadKnight> stdin: and if not ? is there a 'format' i should introduce all the data in the address bar?
<demetrio> NexaMac: yes firefox work fine i have problem with konqueror
<stdin> DreadKnight: you can just do ftp://username:password@hostname/ to force a username/password, if you just do ftp://username@hostname/ then it will prompt for a password
<NexaMac> demetrio: sudo apt-get remove konqueror :P
<NexaMac> refuses to work here too for some reason :/
<DreadKnight> stdin: that sounds reasonable, thanks
<dettoaltrimenti> hi- im running kubuntu gutsy, and flash video runs extremely slow- I am running adobe flash 9, is there a way to downgrade to adobe 8 or are there any other options for me to change?
<theperryfamily> Need help with USB HD mount issues in Kubuntu 7.10 with VirtualBox
<fizzz> need help installing nvidia drivers it says that i am running x server and it can not install while its running any ideas
<dettoaltrimenti> fizzz you could restart into the console and do it frmo the command line
<DoYouKnow> hi. I installed kde 4.0 and plasma crashes frequently
<DoYouKnow> what am I doing wrong?
<DoYouKnow> oh
<DoYouKnow> wrong chan
<fizzz> need help installing nvidia drivers it says that i am running x server and it can not install while its running any ideas
<mattrperry> need help with USB HD disappearing in kubuntu 7.10
<marx2k_> mattperry: What do you mean by disappearing?
<FaiDillinGer> where is ktorrent installed please ?? in which flder ?
<jpatrick> FaiDillinGer: many places
<MadSquirrelKing> is there a way to get my kubuntu machine to route? (eg broadcast a WEP internet connection)
<mattrperry> it will be mounted and working fine...then I run Virtualbox with XP guest...the USB drive will unmount in Kubuntu (host) and mount in XP (guest) and will work fine in XP (guest)...when I send the shutdown from within the XP (guest) it will shutdown and close virtualbox...but then the usb drive does not re-mount in the Kubuntu (host) unless I either unplug it and plug it back in, turn off the power to the drive and back on, or reboot the k
<MadSquirrelKing> any 1 have an idea as to how?
<mjwild> Hi can some one tell me how I can create a DVD movie with a .AVI. I could do it with Windows and use nero, but can not get it right with K3B
<MadSquirrelKing> does any one know how to make a kubuntu router? (the computer is a hp tablet, and i want to make it broadcasst a WEP connection)
<julkie> hey hi
<julkie> i have a problem with kopete
<jpatrick> julkie: what's up?
<MadSquirrelKing> whats the problem?
<julkie> i just intalled kde4 with the repos in the kubuntu page
<julkie> and kopete just no connect to msn
<julkie> he dont say nothing....
<julkie> just no conect silently
<MadSquirrelKing> you sure you have all of the right details entered in? If you do, check to see if kopete is updatable. Othere than that i cant help. :P
<julkie> ahhaha
<julkie> no no kopete updates are aviables
<MadSquirrelKing> hmmm...... :(
<julkie> but there are other updates
<MadSquirrelKing> install them.
<jpatrick> julkie: msn works fine here...
<julkie> and im downloadin de updates
<julkie> jpatrik but kde4's kopete?
<jpatrick> julkie: yes
<MadSquirrelKing> does any 1 know how to set up a kubuntu router? (eg make it broadcast a WEP eesid)
<jpatrick> if anyone's having troble with Kopete KDE4's Jabber please install libqca2-plugin-ossl from the PPA
<MadSquirrelKing> i need to set up a home network, but i HATE windows
<julkie> ummm i hope when my updates finish the instalation he works fine
<MadSquirrelKing> should. :)
<oldude67> i have simple question, i downloaded kde4 iso does that come as a whole distro of just kde4?
<jpatrick> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<pyrotix> gah, does anyone know how to use fill patterns in krita?
<oldude67> i know where its at
<MadSquirrelKing> no, sry
<WorkingOnWise> kinda general question...has anyone used evolution and kontact enough reasonably say what the weaknesses are compared to the other?
<rakan> Hello
<rakan> i installed Dekorator but it aint showing up on menu
<pyrotix> gah, does anyone know how to use fill patterns in krita?
<kernco> I'm trying to install KDE 4.  I added the repositories to the sources.list, but then I try to run "sudo apt-get install kde4-core" and I get unmet dependency errors.
<kernco> Depends "kdebase-kde4 kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime kdelibs5 kdepimlibs"
<kernco> But if I try to install those manually, I just get more unmet dependencies
<FaiDillinGer> what games can i play on linux ?
<Kohlrabi> check www.happypenguin.org
<Kohlrabi> or, check www.winehq.org for a list of Windows games working in wine
<FaiDillinGer> thx
<Kohlrabi> on winehq, heck the AppDB
<Romina> hi
<Romina> how can the K-Menu of a certain user be copied from one user account to an other one?
<Romina> user XY edited his K-Menu,  added some new structure and some new programs .... I would like to copy this edited menu to other user accounts too
<RadiantFire> Romina: things are stored in .local/share/applications I believe
<RadiantFire> Romina: something like that
<RadiantFire> Romina: the xml in a set of files around there are merged with the system wide menu
<goalieca> what are the kde4 ~ppa1 changes
<Romina> RadiantFire, thank you,  I will search for it there
<Romina> is there a KDE4 backport for  Kubuntu 7.04 ?
<goalieca> Romina, there is ... one sec
<goalieca> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<goalieca> but.. what i'm wondering is what changes tehre were today... everything was labelled ppa1
<goalieca> i don't see anything else in there
<SportGuy> goalieca: my precious...
<goalieca> kde4 isn't ready to use as a desktop even for the bleeding
<goalieca> the apps are good. okular works pretty nice
<Dragnslcr> goalieca- gutsy is 7.10, not 7.04
<goalieca> oh. heh. didn't notice
<Romina> goalieca: thank you but I am using 7.04
<Romina> not 7.10
<fizzz> anybody here help login as root ?
<fizzz> hrlp me
<poison--> press ESC while booting
<WorkingOnWise> fizzz: you don't log in as root in Kubuntu. YOU do admin stuff with sudo
<Tarin> how long to wait for my nick to be registered
<ubuntu__> hello
<simon___> Hi. I don't really udnerstand what this sentence means "To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm and run startkde in the Xerphyr xterm." from: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<simon___> thx for help
<acorn_> yo guys so i got kubuntu and im wanting to change the appearance..for instance... font size, color..
<simon___> can someone explain it to me?
<acorn_> anyone direct me where to go? i can figure out the rest
<simon___> in plain english...
<bascule> anybody else get this http://rafb.net/p/AyjCId39.html I tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4126834 to no avail
<psycho_____> acorn_: maybe go to kde control panel
<acorn_> where do i go to get to control panel?
<acorn_> i was using ubuntu before and this much diff
<acorn_> >_>
<psycho_____> acorn_: the main button on your bottom-left
<bascule> crazy thing is I did a friend an ubuntu isntall yesterday, all his effect work fine
<psycho_____> acorn_: and then look at control panel from the list
<Tarin> how long to wait for my nick to be registered
<bascule> immediate
<simon___> noone here that can explain the above pasted sentence?
<psycho_____> simon___: thank you
<FaiDillinGer> is there something like compiz for kubuntu ? or is it only for gnome desktops ?
<FaiDillinGer> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<FaiDillinGer> ok sorry
<Tarin> bascule here is the prob tho. i keep trying to set my email for my nick and it tells me to register my nick first
<Tarin> i have registered my nick already and it still comes back not registered
<psycho_____> Tarin: /msg nickserv register nick password if my memory serves me right
<bascule> Tarin: /j #freenode, wait till you are voiced, ask them :)
<psycho_____> Tarin: /msg nickserv register password to register your nick
<Tarin> yeah i did that but it gives me a message not to use register again for 120 seconds
<simon___> psycho_____: what does it mean and what does it do?
<psycho_____> Tarin: wait 120 seconds and try that again
<caspercasper> does anyone in here have experience with the ode45 solver in matlab?
<Tarin> ok working now
<psycho_____> Tarin: good
<Tarin> ok new question
<Tarin> anyone know how to create a new server?
<psycho_____> Tarin: no thanks for psycho_____ ?
<Tarin> sorry man and thanks
<Tarin> forgot my chat manners for a sec
<psycho_____> Tarin: yw
<penos> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<penos> oops
#kubuntu 2008-01-15
<bascule> Tarin: /j #some-non-existant-channel <-- like that?
<MaTiAz> yeah
<penos> this is so boring
<sandeep> hey I have a question if you dont mind
<penos> i mean...
<penos> there are many difference ways to think
<fizzz> been trying to turn off x server and login as root but not haveing any luck any ideas ?
<penos> evil people like hitler or ghengis khan always sought to harm innocent people
<penos> but person like mother teresa wanted to help weak people
<bascule> !root | fizzz
<ubotu> fizzz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<penos> you know what i mean?
<sandeep> My internet in kubuntu has been running really really snail slow, when i go through windows, it works fine, but then I go back to kubuntu and everything is slow again, anyone know what the problem is?
<penos> there are so many different types of people in this world
<sandeep> Penos: only 2
<sandeep> noobs and pros
<fizzz> well i have tried that but it keeps saying that i am running in x server
<bascule> penos: off topic sure, but reflect on this, ghandi and hitler wlaked the earth at the same tome .. :)
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  kill the kdm service.
<penos> bascule: who is ghandi?
<Dr_willis> then as root use startx, of course I cant think of any reason you NEED to run X as root..
<fizzz> can i msg u dr w ?
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  i may be gone at any time.. so its best to not bother. :)
<sandeep> penos: ,,,, srsly? lol :p Ghandi was one the best pasificts in the world, he helped india reach its independence
<bascule> penos: *gasp* wikipedia will tell you, Einstein said "In years to come few will believe that such a one as this once walked the earth uin flesh and blood'
<fizzz> well i tried the sudo command and it keeps saying not root when i was in the window
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  thats about as clear as 10 day old coffee.
<penos> this is gay
<sandeep> ?
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  start over.. what ARE you trying to do exactly?
<fizzz> i am trying to install my nvidia drivers
<LjL> !language | muesli_`
<ubotu> muesli_`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sandeep> what?
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  you have tried using the restricted-manager tool Like the !nvidia wiki page suggests?
<fizzz>  i goto terminal and type sudo sh NVIDIA-driver.run
<sandeep> or you can directly use the Adept package installer fizzz
<muesli_`> i mean...
<muesli_`> people build up reputation
<Dr_willis> There should be no need to use the ones from nvidias web site.,  Unless you are having some odd problems.
<sandeep> yea
<muesli_`> they build up mass of fortune for themselves
<sandeep> they have a tendency to be confusing
<muesli_`> what's the point?
 * _Angelus_ gone sleepin'
<muesli_`> i mean...
<muesli_`> bill gates is so rich
<muesli_`> ghandi is so poor
<muesli_`> and i'm so so so poor
<muesli_`> you know
<muesli_`> why
<Dr_willis> because you press enter too much?
<NickPresta> muesli_`, you can talk about politics and such in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<sandeep> Penos: the point of becoming rich, like gates, is to profit off of helping others. Thats basically the captitalists ideology ..
<Tarin> bascule: no that is just to create a channel i need an entire server like dsm.freenode.net
<muesli_`> sandeep: i want to help people
<muesli_`> father God
<muesli_`> help me to help people
<muesli_`> help me to help people
<bascule> Tarin: not if you are reged you don't
<muesli_`> help me to help people
<muesli_`> amen
<sandeep> well
<caspercasper> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ? ;D fizzz?
<Tarin> bascule: what do you mean reged?
<sandeep> then listen to the translated words of ghandi
<Dr_willis> Go write some wiki docs.   that will help.
<bascule> Tarin: /j #bascule, you'll see me there and opped
<sandeep> Be the change you wish to see in the world first of all
<muesli_`> sandeep: i want to help people
<NickPresta> !ot
<bascule> Tarin: a registered nick
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sandeep> Penos: Help yourself first
<muesli_`> sandeep: how?
<fizzz> should i be n root when i type that ?
<sandeep> Penos: I dunno lol, you have to figure that you
<stdin> penos: don't troll
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | fizzz
<ubotu> fizzz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<penos> i mean
<penos> ...
<penos> what's the point of exploiting other people?
<fizzz> Package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fizzz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<penos> i want to help people not exploit
<sandeep> there isnt
<sandeep> but do you think you can really go and save each and every single person?
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  you are using the latest release? gutsy? if so you may need to 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' befor instralling the nvidia packages
<NickPresta> !tell sandeep about ot
<sandeep> rgr sorry about that nick
<cishpix> can I install kubuntu-kde4.0-i386.iso liveCd to my HD
<wesley> can you run on asus eee pc kde4?
<NickPresta> cishpix, there is an install option, yes. I haven't tried it but I would assume it works. You can ask for specific KDE 4.0 help in #kubuntu-kde4
<fizzz> anyway to tell what number i have ?
<NickPresta> fizzz, what number you have what?
<cishpix> NickPresta: thanks for ur answer
<fizzz> well i downloaded the kubuntu not sure what one it was under 700 mb i think
<Dr_willis> lsb_release -a    shows the version of your syste,
<fizzz> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<fizzz> Release:        7.04
<fizzz> Codename:       feisty
<SSJ_GZ> wesley: http://www.jespersaur.com/drupal/node/36
<sandeep> My internet in kubuntu has been running really really snail slow. When i go through windows, it works fine, but then when I go back to kubuntu everything is slow again, anyone know what the problem is?
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  i would suggest going and getting the latest release 'gusty' it makes things a lot easier.
<fizzz> well is that still kubuntu ?
<NickPresta> sandeep, you can try disabling IPv6. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  yes it is.
<NickPresta> fizzz, to read more about Gutsy and perhaps reasons why you should upgrade, check out !gutsy
<fizzz> is it the 7.10 ?
<sandeep> Nick, I tried that and it didnt help
<bascule> !aptfix | Tarin
<ubotu> Tarin: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<muesli> stdin: why did you just ban me?
<muesli> (temporarily)
<sandeep> muesli: offtopic chatting in a support room
<NickPresta> sandeep, hmm. I am out of ideas then. Perhaps it would be best to see if you can narrow down the problem. Are speeds slow when using just Konqueror/Firefox/etc? What about ping'ing? Try traceroute to see where, if any, hold ups are. etc
<muesli> sandeep: errr, i didn't say a thing in hours
<sandeep> Nick rgr that I'll see what happens
<Dr_willis> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<stdin> muesli, it was a mute, and was meant to catch another user with an (extremely) similar nick
<muesli> oh k :)
<muesli> no worries then :)
<sandeep> yea he was in here a couple of minutes ago ..
<bascule> sandeep:  wget 'http://www.1clickcd.com/upload_files/mixupload/DJ_Jespar_-_A_New_Beginning_(12-08-2005)-uploaded-November-02-2005_1.16_pm.mp3' as atester, that place has loads of bandwidth
<sandeep> basule: in the terminal right?
<bascule> sandeep: sure
<NickPresta> sandeep, yes
<blizzzek> gn8
 * arriesp bye
 * bascule suspects MTU settings cause the speed issue for sandeep 
<sandeep> mtu settings?
<sandeep> (right now it is dling at around 312.6 kb/s )
<bascule> sandeep: well that is good speed
<sandeep> Bascule: aye it is, but it takes more then 20 seconds just to load something like digg.com in firefox and konqueror
<wesley> 4 gb is that enough for linux?
<biovore> depends what your doing with it..
<wesley> not much i want to buy a eee pv maby
<bascule> sandeep: is it a wireless connection with weak signal?
<biovore> well kde has problems with eee because of the resolution of the screen..
<bascule> weak being < %60
<sandeep> bascule: nope, everything is wired
<bascule> k
<dorkface> Is gparted an ubuntu tool, or a gnome tool?
<bascule> :-/
<Dr_willis> I did see some site that told how to get higher res on the eee.
<wesley> yes something like that i though already but you can set a tft on it
<bascule> dorkface: well it's a gnu toll afaik
<dorkface> I.E. will I be able to use gparted with kde
<bascule> tool not toll sorry :)
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/07/getting-800x480-on-the-eeepc/
<Dr_willis> You can install gparted on a kde system if you want
<dorkface> cool
<bascule> dorkface: all apps are interchangable these days (nice nick)
<dorkface> :)
<Dr_willis> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Dr_willis> or use qtparted
<dorkface> *cough* superkaramba *cough*
<wesley> notebooks are expensive and eee pc got only look
<bascule> the eee pc was a big moment for me, first high street retail machine running linux
<sandeep> which version of the eeepc has the touchscreen?
<biovore> The newest Eee PC has 1024 resolution
<Dr_willis> i dident think any of ht eeee's has a touchscreen
<biovore> non have touch I don't think.. its a user bod..
<Dr_willis> Unless they came out with new ones recently
<sandeep> probably was a mod
<wesley> it seems a hit the eee pc yeah
<biovore> see youtube "eee touchscreen"  theres a vid on how to do it..
<sandeep> neat
<fizzz> hey dr my cpu being a amd 64  it should run linux ok right ?
<sandeep> too bad my internets slow right now lol
<ubuntu_> ola
<biovore> fizzz: yup..
<NickPresta> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  you proberly want to use the 32bit versions of kubuntu, not the 64bit versions.
<biovore> fizzz: there is 32bit linux (works on 64bit machines was well) and 64bit linux
<fizzz> so i dont want the one for the amd 64 ?
<sandeep> yeppers\
<sandeep> wait
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  correct.. STAY with the normal 32bit version
<biovore> extra complications when it comes to propritary stuff on 64bit.. (things like flash)
<sandeep> you do
<sandeep> wait nvm srry lol
<level1> Hi, I want to make some custom modifications to my X keymap... all the documentation online refers to files that I can't find on my computer, such as files that end in .kmap... where are these files in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> theres no real need for you to use the 64bit version
<bascule> biovore: flash is broken anyway :)
<level1> bascule: you can still use the old version in konqueror
<fizzz> so my pc wont run the 64 bit one ?
<sandeep> it would
<sandeep> but dont do it
<sandeep> its too much of a pain
<sandeep> stick with the 32bit
<fizzz> oic
<bascule> level1: where might I find the old version?
<sandeep> it will be just as good
<level1> bascule: someone described a method to use kmplayer as a workaround, but it won't work with gutsy's mplayer
<level1> bascule: online somewhere, I guess
<bascule> :)
<level1> does ubuntu keep packages of archives?
<bascule> level1: I have flash working in firefox, I just copie libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<fizzz> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso  ?
<sandeep> fizz do u want ubuntu or kubuntu? lol
<Dr_willis> fizzz,  thats the alternative isntaller cd.. it dosent have  nice desktop/gui installer. Thats the one i tend to use.
<bascule> crazy thing is I tried on an Ubuntu machine today, didn't work
<Dr_willis> plus thats UUBNTU not Kubuntu :)
<sandeep> O_o
<sandeep> noone has said a word
<sandeep> in the last 5 minutes lol
<word> :o
<sandeep> roflmao
<gleesond> so I don't really understand the last line on the install kde4 page on kubuntu.org: install xserver-xephyr     * and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm.
<gleesond> where do I run  Xephyr :1
<gleesond> in the terminal?
<Dr_willis> That will launch a kde4 session inside its own window.
<gleesond> should I put in rc.local
<Dr_willis> you DONT do it in rc.local
<Dr_willis> you can log out of KDE and there should also be a kde4 entry in the KDM sessions menu.
<Dr_willis> Or you can test out kde4 in its own window
<gleesond> oh ok
<Dr_willis> Then you will get sick of kde4 and remove it in 4 days... :P
<gleesond> is it not very stable for everyone else?
<Dr_willis> Its still very much a work in progress
<gleesond> ah
<sandeep> brb
<XceII> no good Dr_willis?
<dorkface> Has there been talk of speech recognition programs in kde for the near future?
<gleesond> it looks pretty. I'll prolly move to kde4 once it gets more stable
<Dr_willis> XceII,  its a work in progress with a lot of rough edges.
<XceII> k
<Dr_willis> Eventually it will get there.
<XceII> ill stick with what i have.
<bascule> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_willis> heh - they finially moved all the kde4 chat to another room! Yeaaaaa!~
<Dr_willis> :)
<bascule> Dr_willis: heh, think I'll drop by :)
<bascule> It's rather empty, probably needs to go in the topic
<bascule>  #kubuntu-kde4: Total of 21 nicks
<sandeep123> I dunno
<sandeep123> kd4
<sandeep123> really
<sandeep123> I wasnt that amazed ...
<stdin> bascule: you don't read the topic
<bascule> it really is a dev platform, so things can get all working nice
<sandeep123> yea
<sandeep123> but they made it too much like windows vista
<bascule> stdin: woops, oh yeah
<sandeep123> yea
 * bascule blushes
<sandeep123> lol
 * bascule tries kde4, brb
<limac> hey
<limac> I wan trying to launch chatzilla but it was loading the application with the bouncing icon but chatzilla never showed up, what's up?
<limac> *was
<zorglu_> q. on gutsy, when you click on a .deb on the web thru firefox or konqueror. does it propose you to install the .deb ? like launching gdebi or similar ? or the user need to do dpkg -i by hand once the package is download ?
<kaxi> does kubuntu use splashy or usplash in the latest version?
<limac> hello? :P
<limac> it happens with other apps too
<zorglu_> i think the helpers all went to bed :)
<zorglu_> help us, we are in need :)
<Odd-rationale> I'm more familiar with gnome, but what's up?
<zorglu_> q. on gutsy, when you click on a .deb on the web thru firefox or konqueror. does it propose you to install the .deb ? like launching gdebi or similar ? or the user need to do dpkg -i by hand once the package is download ?
<Odd-rationale> zorglu_: You can do either one.
<zorglu_> Odd-rationale: ok what is the default behaviour ?
<zorglu_> Odd-rationale: the one after the install by a plain user
<zorglu_> in fact the question is the about the configuration of kubuntu/ubuntu in the case the user click on a .deb on the web
<Odd-rationale> zorglu_: When you click on a .deb, a dialouge should come up asking whether you want to open (with gdebi) or save the file.
<zorglu_> Odd-rationale: 'should' ?
<zorglu_> does it do it or not :)
<Odd-rationale> zorglu_: It always did for me. :)
<zorglu_> Odd-rationale: ah that's was the asnwer i was looking for :)
<zorglu_> Odd-rationale: thanks
<Odd-rationale> zorglu_: np
<articpenguin3800> whats more stable kde4 gutsy of kde4 hardy?
<level1_> Hi, I changed some of the touchpad configurations in using xorg.conf.  I didn't know the configurations would carry over into my windows install, and now windows doesn't have scrolling
<Odd-rationale> level1_: That is strange. Have you tried rebooting?
<level1_> Odd-rationale: yes
<level1_> Odd-rationale: its in my MS Windows install, its on a different partition
<Odd-rationale> level1_: So you are dual booting?
<level1_> yes
<Odd-rationale> I have no idea how that could happen!
<Odd-rationale> It used to work?
<NickPresta> articpenguin3800, I think they use the same packages. You could ask in #kubuntu-kde4 or #ubuntu+1
<level1_> Odd-rationale: it stopped working when we changed some of the configurations on linux, breifly after we installed
<Odd-rationale> level1_: I really don't know what happened. Sorry. :(
<curves79lady> Hello
<NickPresta> hi, curves79lady
<curves79lady> Hi
<Odd-rationale> How do you start applications on startup in KDE? (the equivilent to System -> Pref -> Sessions in GNOME)
<john_> bah!
<[ka]killer> i f**ked up xorg AGAIN!
<bmk789> so much for bulletproof
<[ka]killer> is there anyway i can edit the xorg.conf file with out kdm running?
<bmk789> [ka]killer: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Odd-rationale> [ka]killer: Did you back it up?
<[ka]killer> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crafty_> how do I add a new DVD writer to dapper drake?
<bmk789> crafty_: as in?
<crafty_> craftycorner
<bmk789> crafty_: most hardware like that should be plug and play
<bmk789> just try using it
<[ka]killer> how do i save in nano
<crafty_> do I put a DVD in it before reboot?
<bmk789> [ka]killer: ctrl+x
<crafty_> because I had to unplug power to get dapper to start up
<bmk789> crafty_: you can, are you trying to boot the dvd?
<k4ever> hi all
<crafty_> no
<bmk789> just put it in whenever then
<[ka]killer> when i restart kdm i just get a _ flashign in the top left corner
<bmk789> wait
<crafty_> comp still thinks it's using the old dvd
<bmk789> crafty_: sure the IDE ribbon the the right way and jumpers set correctly and stuff?
<crafty_> yes, it is
<bmk789> [ka]killer: that means its not working
<k4ever> anyone else out there using kde4 and can't create files or folders with dolphin-kde4 or konqueror-kde4?
<[ka]killer> -_- think i couldnt figuter that out for myself?
<kezef> hey all
<bmk789> k4ever: #kubuntu-kde4
<kezef> hey anyone know a repository for kde themes
<Odd-rationale> kde-look.org
<k4ever> wow there is an irc page for it all ready, thanks!
<[ka]killer> got it
<[ka]killer> had re-commented the endsection by mistake
<[ka]killer> got it working
<[ka]killer> now
<[ka]killer> while xorg is working
<crafty__> when I connect power to the new DVD writer, my boot up doesn't get past the root file system
<[ka]killer> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
<[ka]killer> humm
<[ka]killer> make sure its not trying to boot from it in bios
<[ka]killer> thats what happoned with my usb dvd drive
<crafty__> hwo
<crafty__> how
<[ka]killer> if i left it plugged in during boot it tried to boot from it
<[ka]killer> f11 is generally bios settings is it not?
<[ka]killer> or what ever it is -_- it says it on the bios loading screen
<articpenguin3800> if i use gnome will there be a degrade in performance
<crafty__> it's not safe to plug in power while the computer is powered up is it?
<[ka]killer> gnome is verry good with performance on low end systems
<[ka]killer> crafty__, i wouldnt reccomend that
<crafty__> thought not
<[ka]killer> kde on the other hand is a little more resource heavy
<crafty__> how is this fixed?  do I delete this drive then reinstall it?
<stdin> [ka]killer: got stats to back that up?
<[ka]killer> make sure in the bios that it is not trying to boot from it
<[ka]killer> stdin: personal experiance
<[ka]killer> gnome runs perfectly fine on my brothers crappy ass dell, and kde was slowing it down like f**k
<crafty__> <[ka]killer> talking to me?
<[ka]killer> yes the first one anyway
<stdin> [ka]killer: I've found kde to be lighter than gnome, even ran it fine on a P1
<[ka]killer> then it may just be my crappy ass brothers crappy ass dell
<[ka]killer> the cpu is a bit f**ked up >.>
<[ka]killer> long story involving a heat sink and thermal paste that was more like glue
<T3> hey
<T3> i'm looking for the package that contains 'spawn' command
<NickPresta> hi, T3
<T3> any idea?
<NickPresta> spawn..would that be the inetd-like daemon?
<T3> spawn is the command that creates a fork
<T3> a fork of process
<T3> create a child process in a multitasking operating system
<NickPresta> T3, hmm. Google isn't returning anything meaningful. Is it possible `spawn` is apart of a utilities package?
<Odd-rationale> How do I get things to start up on start up in KDE?
<mrbrdo> hello
<T3> NickPresta: I really don't know.. I've never used it before.. looking at google too, without success
<mrbrdo> my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) is not working, ifconfig -a doesn't show it
<mrbrdo> using 7.10 with kde4
<NickPresta> Odd-rationale, easiest way is to add the application (or sym-link the application) to ~/.kde/Autostart
<NickPresta> mrbrdo, if you think this is a KDE 4.0 issue, head to #kubuntu-kde4
<T3> mrbrdo: lspci returns what?
<mrbrdo> what i just said
<mrbrdo> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<stdin> mrbrdo: you probably want to install knetworkmanager and use it
<Odd-rationale> NickPresta: Can I put a custom script there, too?
<mrbrdo> 10:00.0 Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) actually
<mrbrdo> stdin i can't without internet!
<mrbrdo> and don't you think i need drivers first, or something
<NickPresta> Odd-rationale, yep.
<stdin> mrbrdo: then you need a kde3 install
<mrbrdo> why?
<Odd-rationale> NickPresta: Thanks!
<T3> mrbrdo: knetworkmanager comes with kubuntu..
<stdin> mrbrdo: no, intel have free drivers, included. but unless you know the command line tools to configure the device, you need knetworkmanager (kde3)
<T3> you don't need to install..
<mrbrdo> actually that's not true :)
<mrbrdo> The program 'knetworkmanager' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: ...
<mrbrdo> and, IFCONFIG -A DOES NOT show anything but eth0 and lo0
<mrbrdo> it should even if i haven't configured anything yet
<T3> ifconfig ath0 up
<mrbrdo> no such device
<mrbrdo> same for eth1
<T3> hmm
<stdin> mrbrdo: for that device it is
<mrbrdo> ifconfig -a shows all devices you know ;)
<T3> i guess you will need to check your kernel set up
<stdin> mrbrdo: modinfo iwl3945: license:        GPL
<mrbrdo> i just did a clean install
<mrbrdo> isn't it ipw3945
<T3> i know this a kind of deep work, but..
<stdin> description:    Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux
<mrbrdo> lol loading that module worked
<mrbrdo> but that's kinda weird tho
<mrbrdo> i had ipw3945 loaded
<mrbrdo> and it didn't work.. isn't that weird? what's the difference between these two
<stdin> mrbrdo: make sure to add that module to your /etc/modules then
<mrbrdo> i've got wlan0 and wmaster0 that's correct right?
<stdin> I don't know, I have an atheros
<T3> yeah.. me too
<mrbrdo> i do too but it doesn't fit into my new notebook :P
<T3> mrbrdo: but all you need to do is set it up with your wireless configuration
<mrbrdo> has some weird cardbus
<mrbrdo> let's see if i can still work with iwconfig :P
<mrbrdo> what's the format for inputting the key anyone knows?
<mrbrdo> tried e54e5441 which is my key in hex but that didn't work :P
<mrbrdo> nvm wrong key i think :D
<MGalaxy> what can be the reason of this error at the beginning of a program "demuxer error: cannot peek"
<mrbrdo> yay it worked
<mrbrdo> thx for the help
<mrbrdo> stdin how can i blacklist ipw3945
<stdin> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<mrbrdo> ty
<T3> NickPresta: http://linux.die.net/man/8/spawn
<T3> this one
<T3> NickPresta: tip: it didn't came with postfix
<T3> already tested
<mrbrdo> lol
<mrbrdo> i don't even have nano installed
<mrbrdo> wtf :P
<stdin> T3: /usr/lib/postfix/spawn ?
<T3> yeah! thanx
<mrbrdo> hm that's weird i don't have graphical boot either
<mrbrdo> any idea what to apt-get for that?
<T3> mrbrdo: what do you mean by graphical boot?
<T3> do you have kde installed, man?
<mrbrdo> like windows or something
<mrbrdo> yes
<mrbrdo> kde4
<mrbrdo> i mean that boot during the init stages
<mrbrdo> right after grub
<mrbrdo> before kdm
<T3> hm.. k
<T3> all text mode?
<mrbrdo> yes until kdm
<chris12349> I'm looking  for amarok 2, are there debs available?
<stdin> chris12349: no, it's not even in the beta stages yet
<stdin> mrbrdo: because the kde4 cd doesn't really install anything but kde4, try installing "ubuntu-minimal" and "ubuntu-standard"
<mrbrdo> is that for kubuntu too?
<chris12349> stdin: :)  oops! I though I saw screenshots thanks!
<mrbrdo> i hope it won't install gnome
<stdin> mrbrdo: -minimal and -standard install no GUI items
<mrbrdo> ok cool i'll do that
<mrbrdo> stdin btw thanks for that i was wondering where all the std apps had gone :)
<Odd-rationale> Can I play last.fm in amarok?
<lextul> yes
<Odd-rationale> Or do you need to pay for that account?
<boggystudios> One of my friends messed with the Knetworkmanager settings on my other laptop and it is stuck on manual now.  How do I switch it back to automatic?
<mrbrdo> yeah
<mrbrdo> that's what i want to know too!
<Odd-rationale> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088367.0
<mrbrdo> i've got it on manual too and it won't go to auto
<Odd-rationale> There you go ^
<Crell> Hi all.  In Gutsy, is there a way to get Konqueror back as the default file manager?  I'm highly disenchanted with Dolphin. :-(
<mrbrdo> ty lemme try
<NexaMac> dolphin is teh suck :<
<Odd-rationale> The fix didn't work for me, so I just deleted everything in /etc/network/interfaces and rebooted. That did the trick. ;)
<mrbrdo> i'm getting these errors all the time when i run knetowrkmanager: DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<mrbrdo> when it's starting and so
<mot_> oh shit
<mot_> why would "rm -rf *(2)*" remove *everything* from the desktop?
<mrbrdo> i did that once too
<mot_> is there a way to get it back?
<mot_> i have an entire application package there
<mot_> ...i can't lose that
<Crell> NexaMac: It wouldn't be so bad if it had actual tabs.  Any idea how to get rid of it?
<mrbrdo> don't think u can
<mot_> it's almost a hundred pages.
<Dr_willis> bash does not do wildcards like dos.. it does regular expressions
<mot_> okay well
<Dr_willis> echo  *(2)*
<Dr_willis> would show what would of been removed.
<mot_> it prints *(2)*
<mixed> anyone ever had problems connecting to online games with QUAKE????
<mot_> is there any way to get it back?
<mrbrdo> hm KNotify4 keeps crashing now that i removed interfaces
<mrbrdo> lol
<Dr_willis> No it dosent print *(2)* here.. of course you have no files now for it to match
<mot_> is it possible to get them back?
<Dr_willis> undeleteing from a rm.. Hmm what filesystem?
<Dr_willis> !undelete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undelete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mot_> ext3
<mot_> sorry ext2
<mrbrdo> i know it's possible to some extent on windows
<mixed> !quake
<Dr_willis> You might be out of luck. Theres some undelete from ext2/3 guides out. but ive never done it.
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<mrbrdo> !knotify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knotify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mixed> !quake 3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake 3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mixed> !quake III
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake iii - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Theres several variantes of quake out also .
<Dr_willis> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<boggystudios> thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> boggystudios: How did you fix it? Did you just replace the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<mrbrdo> i deleted that file
<mrbrdo> and knotify4 keeps crashing now
<mrbrdo> i'm just gonna reinstall :P
<Odd-rationale> mrbrdo: Before you do that, try deleting every thing in /etc/network/
<mrbrdo> everything?
<MGalaxy> when I run LDOCE 2005 @ kubuntu 7.10 I get this error message, http://phpfi.com/289836 ,any solution?
<mrbrdo> i'll try, for you :)
<boggystudios> Odd-rationale: I tried the interfaces file so now I am going to read the rest of the file ;)
<Odd-rationale> mrbrdo: Yes everything.
<Odd-rationale> but don't delete the folder itself
<mrbrdo> yeah got it, let's see
<mixed> thank you, Dr_Willis
<mrbrdo> knotify still crashing
<Odd-rationale> mrbrdo: OK you can reinstall now...
<mrbrdo> :)
<mrbrdo> i'm gonna have to do the same steps tho
<mrbrdo> to connect i'll have to iwconfig
<mrbrdo> and then install knetworkmanager
<mrbrdo> but then it'll be on manual again :P
<mrbrdo> i could try backuping the network dir maybe
<bascule> mrbrdo: just make the iwconfig stuff into a small simple bash script
<bascule> unless you really need roaming mode on
<mrbrdo> would be fun for school
<Odd-rationale> mrbrdo: Well have fun! See you later!
 * bascule has iwconfig and i[tables in a script, sudo ./netup.sh
<mrbrdo> sounds fun :P
<bascule> it's reall incredibly simple
<mrbrdo> i know but i kinda want the knetworkmanager to work
<mrbrdo> i hope this kde4 isn't still all broken i was looking forward to it
<bascule> it's reasonably broken :)
<mrbrdo> bah
<mrbrdo> isn't it an official release
<mrbrdo> ala stable
<boggystudios> Odd-rationale: I fixed it by commenting everything except "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<bascule> yes, but with a view as a development platform
<bascule> it works, mostly
<mrbrdo> :)
<mrbrdo> boggystudios he's gone ;)
<Darktan_> what is a good way to convert vidoe files under kubuntu? namely ripped dvd's to something else
<boggystudios> mrbrdo: well that worked for me so try it and see if it works for you
<boggystudios> later everybody
<brian_> How can I get a SimpleDrive mounted so I can write to it? It reports "/dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)" with the mount command.
<bascule> Darktan_: to avi, go for acidrip or k9copy
<bascule> !info acidrip k9copy
<ubotu> acidrip: ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Darktan_> ok, that will work on already ripped DVDs?
<bascule> no, what do you wanna do?
<Darktan_> well i already ripped the DVD and gave it back to my friend, i have the vob, ifo bup files on the hard drive, i want to convert them
<Darktan_> if i can;t do that, i can get the DVD's back
<bascule> acidrip will do this, need to tell it where the vobs are though, k9 probably can too
<Darktan_> ok
<Darktan_> i'll try it
<Darktan_> i assume i need to get mplayer as well?
<bascule> apt will pull in the deps, sudo aptitude install acidrip
<Darktan_> ok
<Darktan_> is aptitude any different than apt-get?
<bascule> a little, same basic functions though
<jhutchins> Darktan_: Supposedly handles the database better.
<bascule> aptitude is more thorough at removal
<jhutchins> Darktan_: You may also be interested in tovid.
<Darktan_> ok
<Darktan_> ! tovid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darktan_> what is it?
<jhutchins> Darktan_: It's a set of wrapper scripts with a GUI, designed for mastering DVD's and building nice menu screens.
<Darktan_> ahh
<jhutchins> !find tovid
<ubotu> Package/file tovid does not exist in gutsy
<jhutchins> Darktan_: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<jhutchins> Darktan_: It's just scripts really, so safe to install from tarball.
<jhutchins> Darktan_: It's packaged for a lot of systems, surprized it's not in kubuntu.
<Darktan_> ok, thx, bookmarked it, i might use it
<Darktan_> i usually just plug my laptop in to the tv
<jhutchins> That works too.
<jhutchins> If you want to share, though...
<jhutchins> Darktan_: btw for packages use !find or !info, !<word> is for keywords.
<jhutchins> (some of which are also packages.)
<Darktan_> OK, thx
<Darktan_> well acidrip won't pull up the already ripped one, so i
<Darktan_> i'll just get the dvds again
<Darktan_> thx again, i'm off to sleep
<tribaldata> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brian_> Ext. hd SimpleDrive reports "/dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)" with the mount command. How can I get it writable?
<martalli> i have a strange problem with kubuntu gutsy...my ctrl, shift, and alt keys don't work all of the sudden
<tribaldata> Guys want you using to play divx in kubutu ?/
<martalli> is this caused by some utility i should get rid of, like sticky keys/
<martalli> ugh, i can't even type a question mark
<martalli> this has happened before, and i can 'fix' it with restarting the xserver or a full reboot, so i think it is something with kde or maybe the xerver
<Dr_willis> I play divx with all the video players.
<Dr_willis> You may need the w32codeces installed.
<martalli> it would be in the non-free-codecs from medibuntu
<Dr_willis> There is some sort of 'disabled-accessiablity' feature that can affect those keys.. but ive never really messed with it.,
<Dr_willis> I though it enabled a systemtray icon also.
<martalli> hmm
<Dr_willis> the kind of thong that always activates in the middle of a hot gaming session! :)
<martalli> Dr_willis: let me look around
<martalli> i am wondering if it wasn't the google search doing thay
<martalli> the ctrl-ctrl keyboard shortcut is probably the problem....
<mi_> kde4 working better with compiz
<mrbrdo> ok i'm having this problem with knetworkmanager
<mrbrdo> when i try to manually configure
<mrbrdo> i get (in terminal)
<mrbrdo> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kcm_knetworkconfmodule'.
<mrbrdo> and nothing happens
<mrbrdo> it doesn't open anything
<biovore> configure manualy from the terminal...
<biovore> sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip address> netmask <netmask>
<mrbrdo> i wanna get it working
<mrbrdo> the knetworkmanager
<mrbrdo> i know how to conf from console
<biovore> does it pop up a kdesu dialog for a password?
<mrbrdo> well
<mrbrdo> it does if i run it without sudo, yes :)
<level1_> Hi, by defualt, root prevents me from doing a lot of stuff relating to passwords, forcing me to change them at inconvient times and not letting me change passwords to other passwords that are "similar"... how do I configure these options?
<mrbrdo> but then i get a few other errors thrown at me too
<biovore> level1_: if your root.. it shouldn't be doing that..
<level1_> biovore: well, I have sudo access... this is my own computer, only I use it
<level1_> biovore: I don't usually run as root
<biovore> level1_: you changing user passwords from the command line?
<level1_> biovore: no, kde gui
<biovore> no clue on the gui..
<biovore> kdesu sometimes does weirdness (not real root)
<mrbrdo> i'm doing upgrade now i hope this fixes the network manager problems
<level1_> kde gui won't let me change my password from bXXXXX74 to bXXXXX[+  because they are too similar
<biovore> I wouldn't hold my breath..
<level1_> I'm changing them for good reason
<mrbrdo> level1_ what about passwd?
<biovore> biovore: yeah.. not sure about the gui polices..
<level1_> mrbrdo: same error
<mrbrdo> weird
<biovore> should be able from the command line though..
<Agent_bob> biovore use root account to adjust passwords     it's not restricted.
<biovore> yes..
<acme64> howdy
<mrbrdo> ydwoh
<acme64> omghax
<biovore> sudo passwd <username>
<mrbrdo> lol
<acme64> so i downloaded this kde theme
<acme64> it came in a tar, and a ton of files and stuff
<Agent_bob> no.    sudo -i    then   passwd <name>
<acme64> readme says run ./configure, but that results in an error
<biovore> yup that works to
<acme64> what do i need to do?
<mrbrdo> u need to tell us which error
<biovore> depends on the error
<mrbrdo> i guess ur just missing some build tools :P
<biovore> probably missing a lib and headers need to compile
<acme64> well, its checking for a bunch of stuff, some checks say yes some no
<acme64> then it stops at
<acme64> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Agent_bob> biovore and it's safer.  that leaves  you in the root shell, just incase you do something "stupid" like locking the sudoers account.
<mrbrdo> u need the xorg dev package then i think
<mrbrdo> Agent_bob what's the difference with -i and -s
<biovore> interative shell verse forked shell
<biovore> enviroment settings
<Agent_bob> or should i say. something that results in a less than planned for state.
<acme64> i searched xorg in adept, nothing came up
<biovore> -i is technicaly safer
<level1_> biovore: is there a way to change the defaults so it won't be annoying?
<biovore> possibly.. the policy settings I think are in /etc/pam.d/
<mrbrdo> acme64 it's Xorg or X11 or something
<biovore> its a pam thing..
<mrbrdo> acme64 and it has to have -dev at the end
<Agent_bob> mrbrdo sudo -i    is vertually the eqlivant of  su -
<dropinbombs> need some help with ics please i want to share my wireless connection which is wlan0 with my eth0 thats connected to my xbox through a crossover cable
<mrbrdo> Agent_bob aha and sudo -s is like su?
<Agent_bob> yep
<mrbrdo> cool didn't know that
<biovore> dropinbombs: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<biovore> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dropinbombs> biovore i did that last time and it screwed up lol is there a gui i could use
<biovore> Firestarter might work ok
<biovore> you guarddog
<dropinbombs> thanks :)
<Agent_bob> both guarddog and firestarter are very limited in the options avalable.
<biovore> yes..
<dropinbombs> aw omg lol wasnt for me hey biovore is there a gui i could use to set up my ics?
<julkie> hey
<julkie> how can i configure kde4 taskbar?
<dropinbombs> im going to search in adept for ics see if anything comes up
<dropinbombs> or couldnt i just configure the gateway of the eth0 to point to my wireless connection?
<Agent_bob> you can.
<dropinbombs> hmm that sounds like an idea
<acme64> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<acme64> theres literally a hundred qt packages, which one do i get now?
<SpookyET> hi
<dropinbombs> so basically eth0 will be static ip 192.168.0.1 with gateway of 192.168.2.3 and my wireless ip is 192.168.2.3 and my gateway for that to the router is 192.168.2.1 sounds right?
<Agent_bob> dropinbombs or you can bridge the two interfaces
<SpookyET> How come openoffice ubuntu renders fonts horribly while openoffice from openofice.org renders them properly
<dropinbombs> agent bomb how do i bridge them? like that right?
<dropinbombs> so my router ip is 192.168.2.1 so the gateway for the wireless would be 192.168.2.1 then the eth0 gate way would be wireless ip?
<Agent_bob> dropinbombs no   i would call that linking the one to the other   but that is uni-dirrectional.  a bridge is bi-dirrectional.   and thus by default less secure.   you probably want what you mentioned.  i was just pointing out "bridge-utils" and making both interfaces appear to the system as one interface.
<dropinbombs> aww
<Agent_bob> i wouldn't reccomend bridging a lan with an internet interface.
<dropinbombs> so the way that i said is pretty good?
<Agent_bob> yes
<dropinbombs> sweet
<mrbrdo2> hi
<mrbrdo2> again
<mrbrdo2> :)
<dropinbombs> all i have to do is set the network settings up
<dropinbombs> thanks so much
<Agent_bob> route add default gw 192.168.2.3
<Agent_bob> badabing
<dropinbombs> :)
<dropinbombs> im in routes selected eth0 and changed the ip to 192.168.2.3
<dropinbombs> that didnt work :(
<mrbrdo2> i'm getting this output when running knetworkmanager and it's driving me crazy
<mrbrdo2> http://www.pastebin.ca/855635
<mrbrdo2> and when i try to manually configure i get this
<mrbrdo2> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kcm_knetworkconfmodule'.
<mrbrdo2> and then nothing opens
<mrbrdo2> this is right after kwallet prompt
<mrbrdo2> and google doesn't know anything about this
<dropinbombs> sweet
<dropinbombs> i think i did it
<acme64> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<acme64> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<acme64> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<acme64> can someone translate pz? lol
<biovore> sudo apt-get install kdesdk
<Agent_bob> mrbrdo2 major 20 minor 0 would be either hitcd or mcdx device...   what's the rest of the output on that pastebin ?
<mrbrdo_> sorry i got DCed
<mrbrdo_> anyway
<mrbrdo_> kcmshell --list doesn't show any module
<Agent_bob> mrbrdo2 major 20 minor 0 would be either hitcd or mcdx device...   what's the rest of the output on that pastebin ?
<mrbrdo_> Agent_bob:  i'll run knetworkmanager again and copypaste everything
<dropinbombs> that didnt work
<biovore> acme64: firewall?
<dropinbombs> lol was worth a try
<acme64> ?
<biovore> sorry.. I mean mrbrdo_
<mrbrdo_> well
<mrbrdo_> my LAN is firewalled to the outside
<acme64> hmm this make command spewed a ton of errors or sometihng...
<dropinbombs> i tried to place my eth0 gateway to 192.168.2.3 but when i try to connect to the xbox ip 192.168.0.2 it doesnt work
<mrbrdo_> but as far as this particular box is concerned i don't know.. if it's firewalled by default then yes.. else no
<mrbrdo_> Agent_bob: http://www.pastebin.ca/855643
<biovore> mrbrdo_: you have  -i lo  -j accept on the input chain?
<dropinbombs> im going to try to bridge
<mrbrdo_> Agent_bob: this shows up when i click manual configuration, else it doesn't seem to output anything now
<Agent_bob> k   looking
<mrbrdo_> biovore:  sorry how do i check that, i use ipfw more
<neosaki> Anyone know what kernel the current Kubuntu release is using?
<biovore> mrbrdo_: sudo iptables --list
<mrbrdo_> it's all empty
<ardchoille> neosaki: 2.6.22-14 on Gutsy Gibbon here
<biovore> all the policies set to ALLOW?
<mrbrdo_> but policy is ACCEPT for all
<acme64> http://paste-bin.com/12969
<acme64> can someone read this plz
<biovore> ok.. firewall ins't the problem then..
<neosaki> Is there anyway I can get a copy of the Kubuntu install CD with 2.6.23.1?
<biovore> acme64: I seen that before.. I headers for that in some weird kde development header package somewhere..
<acme64> meaning?
<biovore> acme64: Don't remember what one unfortionaly..
<biovore> acme64: your missing a dependency
<acme64> im still missing someting?
<acme64> ic
<acme64> how do i find out
<biovore> acme64: your missing kcommondecoration.h
<dropinbombs> Agent_bob how does the bridge work i need to be able to have the eth0 device connect out to the internet while also being able to ftp to the xbox ip addy.. see my xbox isnt wireless so im using the computers wireless card :)
<biovore> acme64: try packages.ubuntu.com
<Lindsay> hi
<dropinbombs> i downloaded bridge-utils already
<L-BO> ight
<acme64> im tryin to install this theme called domino, but i need some engine apparently, does that help any?
<Agent_bob> !find dekorator
<ubotu> Found: kwin-style-dekorator
<Agent_bob> !find decoration
<ubotu> Found: libdecoration0, libdecoration0-dev
<Agent_bob> acme64 maybe   ^
<acme64> is that what i need bob?
<acme64> hm
<mrbrdo__> eh DC again
<mrbrdo__> what was my last line?
<Agent_bob> <mrbrdo_> but policy is ACCEPT for all
<mrbrdo__> ah
<biovore> acme64: I built it once here..  I spent 30 mins looking for the right package that has those headers in it..
<acme64> lol
<mrbrdo__> maybe it's because kwallet didn't pop up this time tho, (remembered from before probably)
<dropinbombs> Agent_bob i got bridge utils but i dont know how this works
<biovore> acme64: it's a kde development package..
<mrbrdo__> hm this is getting weird.. if i go to system settings - date & time, everything is greyed out but there is no button to let me 'play root' to change anything
<biovore> dropinbombs: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ap-bridge-fw.en.html
<dropinbombs> aww thank you
<biovore> dropinbombs: not totaly what you want.. but it shows how to setup a br interface (bridged)
<biovore> debian and ubuntu are very simular.. should work..
<Agent_bob> ubuntu is/was based on debian
<crimsun> still is.
<biovore> Agent_bob: it true.. just dont say it in the debian channel :-P
<Agent_bob> crimsun someone corrected me on that.  said that more packages were going the other way these days.
<dropinbombs> aww
<rileynowokowski> I need some help with Adept Manager, it's giving me some problems, if anyone can PM, that'd be great!
<ardchoille> rileynowokowski: It would be great if you could keep it in the channel. That way others can learn things. I can't begin to tell you all of the great info I have learned just being here.
<dropinbombs> so now im confused i dont know what im trying to do well i do but i dont know how to get there. I have my computer with 2 internet cards on them one is eth0 it connects to my Xbox through a crossover cable Then i have a wireless card also that connects to the net. Now my Xbox is modded so i can stream music off the internet but i need a way to get there.
<Hirvinen_> !ask | rileynowokowski
<ubotu> rileynowokowski: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * Agent_bob seconds ardchoille 
<mrbrdo_> eh keeps knocking me out
<mrbrdo_> can i remove the network-manager package
<mrbrdo_> or is it important
<mrbrdo_> since i won't be using network-manager-kde aka knetworkmanager
<dropinbombs> so i use a crossover cable from the xbox to my computer now i need eth0 to share or use the wlan0 internet, and the eth0 card also has to be able to ftp stuff back to the xbox
<Hirvinen_> mrbrdo_: Just turn it off.
<mrbrdo_> Hirvinen_:  how do i do that?
<rileynowokowski> okay, I went to install KDE 4.0, by following the instructions on the Kubuntu website, and i did it all through third party repositories, it started to load, and everything went well, then it crashed about 60% of the way in, and now whenever i go to open Adept Manager i get this error "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get aptitude). Would you like to
<rileynowokowski> attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself" so I click "Yes" and it just takes me to the KDE Crash Handler
<Hirvinen_> mrbrdo_: rclick icon in the panel -> options -> configure -> general settings -> uncheck "Start..." and then close it.
<Agent_bob> dropinbombs i would still sujest making a 'nat' from the eth iface and pointing the xbox to the box with two faces as the default gw      be sure to turn on ipv4_forwarding on the gw and set the other to the same dns
<rileynowokowski> I am a complete noob on linux, too, thought i should add that in.
<acme64> damn, so no idea what package i need :(
<dropinbombs> aww okay im not lost now :)
<mrbrdo_> Hirvinen_: that's for network-manager-kde
<mrbrdo_> i was asking for network-manager
<mrbrdo_> that's not the gui
<ardchoille> rileynowokowski: Support for kde4 is in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> the inet--gw--lan   setup is pretty simple and well documented.   even as network illiterate as i am, i setup my first nat without "much" help.    secret is in the route command and the iptables nat table
<Agent_bob> there are scripts that can make it realy easy.     only trouble i had was getting a second nat to be bi-dirrectional    that i finally ended up bridging.
<Hirvinen_> mrbrdo_: Is NetworkManager started at boot?
<acme64> sweet found d eb file for the domino install
<Hirvinen_> mrbrdo_: I think(but am not sure) it's started by its KDE/Gnome/whatever applet.
<acme64> how do i instlal those again, dpkg name?
<Hirvinen_> mrbrdo_: In which case what I described, would be sufficient.
<Agent_bob> -i
<acme64> hmm aptget gave me an error
<acme64> listed 2 dependencies i need but wont install for some reason
<Agent_bob> dpkg does not pull in deps    use apt for that
<acme64> goh i know
<acme64> it said what i was missing
<acme64> so i apt get kde core
<acme64> but it wont install kdebase, or kdelibs
<Agent_bob> bersion conflict
<Agent_bob> version even
<Agent_bob> maybe kdebase-bin
<acme64> get that?
<robert_> yay
<Agent_bob> idk it's your dependancy issue not mine.  i try to stick with packages in the repos     i figure if 20,000 packages are not enough i should just turn the power off and walk away.
<Agent_bob> some of the things in multiverse are remarkable.   and i don't know anyone that has tried them all.....
<acme64> lol
<acme64> adept found it
<acme64> and installed it
<Agent_bob> sorry if i sound unwilling to help with dependancy issues on non-suported packages.  it's just that.... well, i am.
<Agent_bob> :)
<acme64> no worries
<acme64> if this was a main os id be more concerned
<acme64> but me being a noob im just tryin to learn and mess around
<acme64> someone yesterday told me never to "alien" a rpm package
<acme64> so i did anyway lol
<Agent_bob> good, you learn a lot by the "try it and reformat" methood.  i know i did.
<acme64> its the windows way lol
<acme64> now that i think of it, i shoulda made a drive image of kubuntu after i got them gfx drivers installed, boy was that a pain
<acme64> well, got domino in here
<acme64> i did allll that....just to run a variation of it :p
<Agent_bob> clones are nice.   dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc   (clone drives only)   then you have two systems you can destroy before you reload...  :)   <assumes adjusting of menu.lst and fstab>
<acme64> can i make like an image
<Agent_bob> sure if you have the free sace for it
<Agent_bob> space
<Agent_bob> air
<Agent_bob> air head
<acme64> well i was thinkin somethin like an iso of the drive
<acme64> then expand it back on if i break something
<acme64> a compressed image
<Agent_bob> tarball maybe
<Agent_bob> that would exclude the blank space of the drive while preserving the perms and ownership.
<Agent_bob> tar was after all writen for that purpose
<acme64> cool
<Agent_bob> echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\n[ -d "$2" ] && [ -d "$1" ] && tar -cf - "$1" | tar -xf - -C "$2" || echo error!' > tarcopy.sh && chmod 755 tarcopy.sh
<MGalaxy> I have a problem with AWLAscii.ttf font ( includes in LDOCE 2005 ) It is not shown properly, any solution?
<neosaki> So, if I decide to recompile the kernel for SMP as well as 64-bit, where should I start?
<till_> hi. i'm surfing the web at proxy behind a proxy server (http) but it seems not to work in the newest konqueror-kde4... is there any solution?
<Agent_bob> i thought smp was built in to the default kernels neosaki
<neosaki> but 64-bit isn't
<neosaki> Perhaps I should have clarified that better >.>
<Agent_bob> neosaki you can't just change the kernel for 64bit, you have to install the 64bit system and then yes 64bit is built in.
<neosaki> Does Kubuntu have IA64 support?
<neosaki> !IA64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neosaki> Nevermind, found the ISO
<Sajes> Is there an option in xorg.conf where you can enable truetype?
<rahmat> how do you think of KDE4?
<ardchoille> rahmat: kde4 isn't finished. One should reserve judgement until one has all the evidence :)
<hydrogen>  I stilll think its better than sliced bread
<indystorm_> hey how can I get kde4 on kubuntu?
<ardchoille> indystorm_: support for kde4 is in #kubuntu-kde4
<hydrogen> !kde4 | indystorm_
<ubotu> indystorm_: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ForgeAus> hey acme :)
<acme64> ok uh...i broke somethin
<acme64> wassup ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> acme, shouldn't you go to the hospital :) lol
<acme64> they dont support my distro :(
<ForgeAus> they?
<acme64> hospitol
<ForgeAus> oh
<acme64> ok so i cant move any windows around
<ForgeAus> well generally they put broken things in plastercasts and stuff
<acme64> the minimize and maximize and all that jazz is gone
<ForgeAus> did you install compiz/beryl or something like that?
<acme64> well i was messing with the themes
<acme64> i got domino and dekorator
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about domino and dekorator
<acme64> if i hit alt and space i get the menu to move windows around
<acme64> and that works
<addyk> Is kde4 out?
<addyk> I saw some packages with kde4 at the end
<hydrogen> topic..
<acme64> arg this is lame
<acme64> why is that even a seperate application
<MGalaxy> I installed kubuntu 7.10 from dvd, after that , in the middle of upgrade process some error occurred and the process failed, but now adept manager doesn't show any upgradable packages, what should I do?
<acme64> whatever handles the windows should do that
<addyk> Oh yeah :D Silly me...
<addyk> thanks hydrogen
<acme64> MGalaxy:  same thing happened to me
<addyk> Um... a simple command to install all? sudo apt-get install kde4 ?
<hydrogen> acme64: run kwin
<kadam> Is there a way to get persistent tabs in Kate or KDevelop?  As in, when you press 'enter' to go to the next line, it's automatically indented the same as the line you were on?
<hydrogen> yes
<acme64> QPainter::begin: Cannot paint null pixmap
<acme64> QPainter::end: Missing begin() or begin() failed
<addyk> Thank you! :)
<acme64> o.0
<kadam> hydrogen: Yes, for I?
<hydrogen> kadam: yea
<hydrogen> its in settings
<vers> hey, i have a problem....i go to school online and alot of my teachers require microsoft word documents and pictures to be transfered...is there anyhing i can do?
<hydrogen> you can use openoffice
<hydrogen> it supports .doc
<hydrogen> or you can stab the school
<hydrogen> and tell them to support open formats
<vers> lol
<hydrogen> like they should
<kadam> hydrogen: I'm sorry, in Kate or KDevelop?  Do you know the official name of it?  Methinks I missed it...
<hydrogen> kadam: kate has it, kdevelop embeds kate for the editing
<kadam> hydrogen: I agree!!!  In addition, work done by students FOR school should all be made open... In all sectors 8)
<kadam> hydrogen: Oh I did not know that...
<vers> how about transfering pics?
<hydrogen> kadam: settings->configure kate->indentation
<hydrogen> vers: what do they want you to use on windows?
<vers> word
<hydrogen> you can put pictures in openoffice documents
<vers> and when i try and paste a pic it doesnt work
<hydrogen> its a full featured word processor
<vers> ohhh ok
<vers> sorry ...im a newbie at this
<vers> but i like it
<hydrogen> no worries!
<vers> alot better than microsoft
<hydrogen> openoffice is not the greatest program
<hydrogen> but it gets the job done
<vers> thats what i like....simplicity
<kadam> vers: Make sure you save it as a .doc filetype though; or the relavent M$ extension... it sucks to get to school and realize you can't open the document there becaue it's in .odf format...   Unless that's a non-concern; I might just be imagining that memory :)
<vers> lol..thanks...i just took a look and figured it out....
<ForgeAus> kadam I wonder why oo.o havn't made an addon filter for office users to open .odfs in mso ...
<ForgeAus> or .odt's or whatever the extension is for the file in whatever office app is appropriate for it
<ForgeAus> the converter pack is extensible isn't it?
<jungletech> hey i'm having trouble upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10, getting an error that says Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<jungletech> anyone know why?
<kadam> ForgeAus: I'm not sure...  I think MS should support it by default... Just a sign of their poor sportsmanship 8)
<jungletech> I think it might have something to do with the restricted bit, but not sure why
<arrrghhh> so my sound isn't working on my laptop... i guess i never really tested it until now, but i get absolutely nothing from it.  i've never had to do anything special on any of the other machines i've installed kubuntu on for sound...
<arrrghhh> any ideas?
<AmyRose> !pm | indystorm_
<ubotu> indystorm_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<AmyRose> haha
<arrrghhh> uhm... no ideas?
<arrrghhh> i'm going thru dmesg
<arrrghhh> i don't see anything that throws red flags, especially about sound
<AmyRose> Red flags? I didn't know dmesg was in color =P
<arrrghhh> you certainly are helpful aren't you
<arrrghhh> in kinfocenter it says "Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG" - i'm not sure what they mean by synth devices...
<fizzz> anybody help me keep my x server from starting ?
<ForgeAus> fizz?
<ForgeAus> um are you in kdm?
<Agent_bob> fizzz update-rc.d
<CppIsWeird> how do i get kde to not group tasks in the task bar? i've hunted for it and so far i cant find it
<arrrghhh> CppIsWeird: right click on the taskbar, go to configure panel
<fizzz> i typed that but it didnt do anything
<arrrghhh> select taskbar, find "group similar tasks"
<arrrghhh> sounds like you want 'never'
<CppIsWeird> ahh
<arrrghhh> fizzz: do you get an error?
<CppIsWeird> duh, dont know how i missed that
<CppIsWeird> thanks
<arrrghhh> yea it happens
<arrrghhh> i have that problem, sometimes you just need a little help
<fizzz> update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<fizzz>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults|multiuser [NN | sNN kNN]
<fizzz>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<fizzz>                 -n: not really
<arrrghhh> fizzz: please pastebin errors... multiline stuff like that is frowned upon
 * Agent_bob wonders why man pages get writen...
<fizzz> k sorry
<fizzz> but i need to turn off my x server
<arrrghhh> man pages are great when people read them... but sometimes they are cryptic and don't really help.  that's usually not the norm, but sometimes.  like the manual for virtualbox?  sheesh.
<arrrghhh> you need to turn off your x server
<MephistOdyssey> are apt-get really functional?
<arrrghhh> you want to stop your x server?
<Agent_bob> fizzz i probably misunderstood your question.    for how long do you want the xserver turned off ?
<arrrghhh> MephistOdyssey: apt-get is extremely functional...
<fizzz> just so i can install my video card driver
<arrrghhh> fizzz: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Agent_bob> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<arrrghhh> assuming you're not running gdm as well
<MephistOdyssey> sorry, apt-build
<arrrghhh> MephistOdyssey: i think so, but i'm not sure.
<Agent_bob> or actually   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<arrrghhh> well that would take care of any other dm's lol
<Agent_bob> i may start kde but not from kdm   so why assume that others do
<arrrghhh> certainly
<arrrghhh> so no one has a single freakin suggestion for my sound
<arrrghhh> i have a weird realtek HD audio sound card in this laptop
<d03boy> im on dapper. why do I only have ajva 1.4?
<d03boy> java
<arrrghhh> holy jeebus why are you on dapper?!?
<arrrghhh> and 1.4 isn't that old...
<arrrghhh> i guess it depends if you're developing or not
<Agent_bob> maybe same reason i am arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> why's that?
<arrrghhh> cuz it's LTS?
<Agent_bob> LTS and dialup connection.
<arrrghhh> your dialup doesn't work in anything newer?
<Agent_bob> you don't just dl an iso at will.
<arrrghhh> ah
<arrrghhh> i see
<arrrghhh> i forget people still use dialup :P
<CppIsWeird> how do i keep the labels on the tasks from fading or going dim?
<arrrghhh> don't they ship cd's for free?
<ubunturos> Agent_bob: no local LUG's around?
<arrrghhh> bah if you want to use dapper, then more power to ya.
<Agent_bob> ubunturos no local nothing around
<arrrghhh> CppIsWeird: that's probably a transparency setting... check your transparency settings.
<d03boy> i'm on dapper because i am.. i gotta backup my stuff before I upgrade
 * Agent_bob is next door to the spider and the scorpian.
<d03boy> and I do develop
<arrrghhh> or wait, CppIsWeird - you mean when a task is minimized, the text becomes 'shaded'....
<arrrghhh> d03boy: i don't know what version of java is supported in dapper.  look into getting a new jdk.
<Agent_bob> sun-java5-jdk < is in dapper repos
<arrrghhh> why is the "cycle tasks with mouse wheel" setting under "window decorations"!?!
<Agent_bob> 6 may be back ported
<arrrghhh> there ya go
<CppIsWeird> yeah
<fizzz> can yall type that command again i typed it but the screen went black and no propt came up
<arrrghhh> CppIsWeird: if you want to change that, you'll have to do some work on the window decorations... i'm not sure where that setting is, you're gonna have to do some pokin around
<arrrghhh> fizzz: "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop"
<Agent_bob> !find java dapper
<ubotu> Found: gcj, gcj-4.1, gij, gij-4.1, java-common (and 193 others)
<goutham> hi
<ubunturos> hi goutham
<Agent_bob> fizzz if it goes blank   hit alt+f2
<goutham> Im a novice kubuntu user
<MephistOdyssey> what is the best benchmark  utility for linux KGutsy
<fizzz> k
<arrrghhh> Agent_bob: why don't you use *dm.... i guess i don't understand the difference in wildcards there
<ubunturos> goutham: hmm :)
<goutham> hi ubunturos
<Agent_bob> arrrghhh because i only want one letter to match  not everrthing
<arrrghhh> goutham: if you got a question, shoot.  no need to beat around the bush
<goutham> need to know how to install kde 4 on kubuntu
<Agent_bob> arrrghhh example   ls /etc/init.d/*dm
<arrrghhh> Agent_bob: i see, thank you!
<arrrghhh> goutham: don't
<Agent_bob> and if he is raided and needs mdadm then....
<arrrghhh> goutham: i can tell you how, but it's not ready
<goutham> oh k
<goutham> will not install..but can u tell me how ?
<arrrghhh> 3.5.8 is very mature and completely functional
<arrrghhh> ugh
<arrrghhh> goutham: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<arrrghhh> that will tell you all you need to know
<arrrghhh> damnit bob! :P
<Agent_bob> :)
<xt|> how do i reboot my sound system?
<arrrghhh> well if no one has a single suggestion for my sound... i'm gonna have to go to bed!
<Agent_bob> arrrghhh i missed the Q   care to repete it ?
<arrrghhh> well my sound simply doesn't work
<Agent_bob> xti system settings  sound   restart
<arrrghhh> and i've never had to do anything to get it to work on any other machine
<Agent_bob> arrrghhh cat /proc/asound/cards
<arrrghhh> so honestly i haven't tried much, i switched from autodetect to some of the other selections with no effect
<arrrghhh> Agent_bob: http://pastebin.com/d2ac44b8b
<fizzz> yo
<fizzz> says i need the libc header files ?
<Agent_bob> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> fizzz what are you compiling ?
<arrrghhh> fizzz: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<arrrghhh> i think
<arrrghhh> and you'll probalby need build-essentials
<arrrghhh> sounds like nvidia drivers
<x_zeuss> has anyone installed kubuntu with kde 4?
<fizzz> nvidia
<Agent_bob> x_zeuss several people
<x_zeuss> can it succesfully replace a 3.5 kde desktop?
<arrrghhh> x_zeuss: i'd say no based on my testing
<Agent_bob> depends on the definition of "success"
<arrrghhh> i mean it looks really good
<x_zeuss> arrrghhh: what made u say no? what didn't work that good?
<arrrghhh> but it's not nearly as mature as 3.5.8
<arrrghhh> well
<arrrghhh> a lot of the configuration options were not present
<x_zeuss> in what way mature?
<arrrghhh> plasma's not really ready
<arrrghhh> neither is phonon
<arrrghhh> don't get me wrong, it was pretty
<arrrghhh> but i felt like i couldn't do anything with it
<x_zeuss> so u wouldn't recomand it for a day to day use
<arrrghhh> nope
<Agent_bob> arrrghhh did you check the bug reports to see if hda and your version of everything has known issues,   cause i have seen several mention an hda bug.
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i haven't...
<arrrghhh> i don't really know what kinda card it is
<arrrghhh> realtek
<arrrghhh> intel
<arrrghhh> hda
<Agent_bob> that of course would/should be kernel specific, seeing that alsa is a kernel thang
<arrrghhh> ja
<arrrghhh> crap i guess no sound for now...
<arrrghhh> every other machine i have it was flawless, no need to even fiddle with it
<arrrghhh> i'm spoiled by the simplicity of ubuntu lol
<Agent_bob> arrrghhh if you can get the guys in #alsa on it they can probably fix you in about five or less
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> i'll keep that in mind when i'm back home
<arrrghhh> i'm in a hotel right now, and looking at the time and the flight i need to catch tomorrow, i need to go to bed... thanks tho
<Agent_bob> they have a script that you run and then they tell you what you need to do.
<Agent_bob> arrrghhh welcome.
<arrrghhh> okies
<arrrghhh> it's bedtime
<arrrghhh> cya all
<arrrghhh> thanks again bob
<nibbe> how do I get the X Window System libraries and headers. ?
<erik__> Hello :) I'm using Kubuntu with KDE 4. I have no major issues, but although KDE fonts (K-menu etc) are easy to read, all applications have very small fonts (looks like they are around 7-8, although I set all fonts in my settings to 10 and larger). Anyone able to help me with this?)
<Agent_bob> xorg-dev maybe ?
<Agent_bob> erik__ tiny unreadable fonts have long been a gripe of mine.    but, in dapper the kcontrol look and feel fonts section does affect the fonts perfectly    not that that can be applied distro-wide     what version are you using ?
<Agent_bob> gutsy and kde4 ?
<Agent_bob> oh too late.
<Agent_bob> shalom.
<Qarl> I have some extra function keys (F12-F19) that I would to define.  I know the keycode they send, but am unable to register them as shortcut keys in KDE.  How can I configure these keys to work?
<erik__> In answer to my earlier question in this room regarding small fonts in KDE 4, it has been solved: go to settings -> fonts, and force the DPI to 96, restart KDE and all is good :)
<Zombocom> how do I fix the fact that my virtual consoles display a blinking _?
<Daisuke_Ido> erik__: congrats (though my snarky answer would have been: "the same as kde 3") = and check #kubuntu-kde4 for kde 4.0 support
<erik__> Okey Daisuke_Ido, I'll go there next time :)
<Daisuke_Ido> erik__: no worries :)
<root__> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mike-kubuntu> hey guys, i'm trying to install but it says kde4-core: Depends: kdebase-workspace (>= 4:4.0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Daisuke_Ido> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> ^ last line
<mike-kubuntu> yeah, i asked in in #kubuntu-kde4, no ones there
<fizzz> ! compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mike-kubuntu> i've done some googling on the issue and forum searches and found some people getting hte same problem but no solution, i've notice although i have removed the old kde packages the way it said and then done an apt-get autoremove, there are still some previouse packages on the system which are getting in the way of the upgrade, any idea what other packages could be messing with it?
<supert0nes> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<mike-kubuntu> i have some packages bieng kept back, how do i get them to upgrade
<mike-kubuntu> kcontrol kdebase-bin kdebase-kio-plugins kdesktop kdm kfind konqueror
<Daisuke_Ido> mike-kubuntu: dist-upgrade
<mike-kubuntu> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<skurakai> hi. is normal that amarok in kubuntu doesn't know diacritic? and other non latin characters :-)
<xptical> has anyone tried to run kubuntu with an encrypted /home/ filesystem?
<skurakai> and second problem - czech translate in kubuntu, linuxmint kde ... doesn't work correctly. Is it problem in czech language pack or in my HW.
<xptical> join /ubuntu
<xptical> oops
<xptical> :P
<mike-kubuntu> no one about the wierd kde4-core depends on kdebase-workspace >= 4:4.0.0? i've followed the guide
<Daisuke_Ido> try updating/upgrading again after doing the dist-upgrade
<xptical> so, I'm guessing encrypted filesystems are getting crickets...
<mike-kubuntu> DAisuke_Ido: still no luck, made sure i had no other lines in my sources.list and removed the packages mentioned int he guide and did an autoremove and the dependency issues still there
<PolitikerNEU> Is it possible that even though I have 7.10 gutsy, adept_updater offers me to upgrade to 7.10 - and if I want to install the upgrade, I get error messages (I use kubuntu 7.10, 64 bit)
<appelza>  how do I add a second ip using ifconfig?
<Lynoure> appelza: second ip for the same physical interface? I'd just add an alias to /etc/network/interfaces, any reason you want to do it with ifconfig?
<appelza> not using debian based on this device im working with, but the answer is ifconfig eth0:1 <ip>
<Lynoure> appelza: yes, it is. :)
<Lynoure> and then you need to add routes, if they differ.
<jussi01> PolitikerNEU: yeah, thats a known bug IIRC
<nuxil> any reason kbluelock dosent work?
<nuxil> !kbluelock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbluelock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> hmm
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<nuxil> hi
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<sammy> so I'm using kde, I have an ldap server with address books set up for everyone individually. I know how to set up ldap access through kde resources, but doesn't that setup the resource for all the users? how do I set up the ldap contact list for each user individually?
<sammy> (I know, not exactly a kubuntu question)
<nuxil> donno.. never tried it
<ActionParsnip> sammy, another dude was messing with ldap a few days ago
<ActionParsnip> sammy, surely the ldap gives a central control for addressbooks etc. why do you want one setting up for individual users?
<nuxil> arrg.. i'll go script my own kbluelock.. since the one with kbluetooth dosent work for me ;/
<Lynoure> sammy: Which method of "through kde resources" you meant? Anything you can set without sudo is affecting that user only
<sammy> Lynoure: oh! well that's that then. setting up an ldap contact resource in the system settings is per user?
<Lynoure> sammy: the setting you set as a user, without sudo, are the ones under ~/.kde, so yes :)
<ActionParsnip> sammy: its cool, Lynoure just made it clear
<sammy> ActionParsnip: ldap allows me to have one big address book for all my users, but everyone has their own address book for private use, which is also available from a web interface.
<ActionParsnip> sammy, ok cool :)
<Lynoure> It was nice to see an ldap question that was solidly in the pro bono range of things :)
<sammy> Lynoure: how so?
<ActionParsnip> sammy, couldnt they just add them in the email client in their local profile?
<sammy> ActionParsnip: this way my addressbook transcends clients and storage options etc. anything that supports ldap addressbooks supports my addressbook, no upgrading, no migrating, no importing/exporting
<sammy> maybe I don't understand the question
<Lynoure> sammy: usually the ldap questions are quite large :)
<sammy> Lynoure: the best way to learn is to teach yourself. I just come in here when I'm feeling lazy ;)
<sammy> and ldap is a beast
<jet_> how many people using kde4 here?
<Lynoure> jet_: Unless you are compiling stats, try #kubuntu-kde4
<jet_> ah will do thanks
<jet_> sorry should've read the channel topics...
<Lynoure> jet_: it happens :) and some people try to compile stats, though that happens rarely :)
<adelfin> hello I'm looking for a webdrive software uin kubuntu gutsy gibon
<jussi01> adelfin: what do you mean by webdrive`??
<adelfin> for mounting externals drives like folders
<nuxil> webmin
<adelfin> with ftp or sftp protocol
<Lynoure> adelfin: just try bookmarking ftp://  URI in konqueror, should work fine. might work in dolphin too
<adelfin> thanks
<se7en> is it possible to edit your grub menu.list on boot up
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> press e
<nuxil> but its not saveble. but you can manage to boot to. then edit you menu.list file
<se7en> thanks nuxil
<fizzz> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mith_> hi all!
<mith_> on log in my kicker doesn't loads in... what is the problem?
<fizzz> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<azman> hi
<ocs> Hi. I have a process which uses the serial port (ttyS0). for some reasons, the process makes the port blocked, and after killing that process the port remains unavailable. however fuser /dev/ttys0 dosen't give me anithing after the process is killed, but the port remains blocked... what could I do? thnks
<slloyd> hello, I am new to kubuntu and irc, where do I go for help?
<sigma_1234> !info bluepad
<ubotu> Package bluepad does not exist in gutsy
<apparle> hi
<xou> hi ppl
<xou> i have bug whith lotus notes 8 for linux
<xou> use this anyone?
<level1> I want to be able to ssh into a freind's computer and help him manage it; however, he doesn't want me looking at his personal files.  Is there a way he can give me sudo or equivalent but deny me access to his home folder?
<apparle> khotkeys seems to crash everytime???
<xou> ÂÌÑ ÔÕÔ ÅÓÔØ òÕÓÓËÏÑÚÙÞÎÙÅ?
<bazhang> xou: what is the issue?
<foibles> how do you forcekill an app in elive
<foibles> killall isnt cutting it
<foibles> iceweasel froze and is now lagging me
<bazhang> the linux distribution elive foibles?
<foibles> oh, whoops
<foibles> wrong channel
<bazhang> hehe
<posingaspopular> killall -9 should do it btw
<foibles> posingaspopular, thanks
<xou> bazhang: i install lotus notes
<bazhang> xou: right--and what is the exact issue; please be precise
<xou> run /opt/ibm/opt/ibm/lotus/notes/notes
<xou> lotus starded
<xou> input server name
<xou> give my ID file
<xou> and have bug
<xou> when input pass for my ID file
<xou> pass is correct
<xou> but lotus not accept my pass
<xou> maybe need some libs?
<xou> or java class?
<xou> i use kubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> xou: let do a quick google for that okay?
<xou> java from standart repository
<bazhang> xou: let me *
<xou> google given't right result
<xou> in windows version of lotus notes all good
<bazhang> http://www.offthehill.org/articles/2007/12/12/installing-lotus-notes-8-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy/ xou would this be helpful?
<xou> bazhang: thanks but i already reed this link
<xou> when install lotu
<xou> *lotus
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589672 what about this xou
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580958 and this as well xou
<xou> bazhang: no
<xou> in console lotus print next message:
<xou> :~$
<xou> 2008/01/15 16:49:58.623 CONFIG eclipse.buildId=build20070731-1521
<xou> java.fullversion=J2RE 1.5.0 IBM J9 2.3 Linux x86-32 j9vmxi3223ifx-20070714 (JIT enabled)
<xou> J9VM - 20070713_13151_lHdSMR
<xou> JIT  - 20070109_1805ifx5_r8
<xou> GC   - 200701_09
<xou> BootLoader constants: OS=linux
<xou> , ARCH=x86
<xou> , WS=gtk
<xou> , NL=c
<xou> Framework arguments:  -dir ltr -personality com.ibm.rcp.platform.personality -product com.ibm.notes.branding.notes -plugincustomization /opt/ibm/lotus/notes/framework/rcp/plugin_customization.ini
<xou> Command-line arguments:  -os linux -ws gtk -arch x86 -dir ltr -personality com.ibm.rcp.platform.personality -product com.ibm.notes.branding.notes -data /home/xou/lotus/notes/data/workspace -plugincustomization /opt/ibm/lotus/notes/framework/rcp/plugin_customization.ini ::class.method=com.ibm.rcp.core.internal.logger.frameworkhook.writeSession() ::thread=Start Level Event Dispatcher ::loggername=com.ibm.rcp.core.internal.logger.frameworkhook
<xou> 01/15/2008 16:50:28   Lotus Notes client started
<xou> [Fatal Error] :-1:-1: Premature end of file.
<xou> 2008/01/15 16:52:34.987 WARNING CLFRJ0016I: Waiting for Notes password, state is : Unknown ::class.method=class com.ibm.workplace.internal.notes.security.auth.NotesLoginModule.NotesLoginModule() ::thread=ModalContext ::loggername=com.ibm.workplace.internal.notes.security
<bazhang> !paste | xou
<ubotu> xou: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> xou: no you haven't seen those links, no they are not helpful, or no idea
<xou> no is they are not helpful
<xou> sorry i bad know english
<xou> !paste
<bazhang> xou: the bit about chown into the different directories? that seems as if that perhaps might be germane in your case
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xou> :~$
<xou> 2008/01/15 16:49:58.623 CONFIG eclipse.buildId=build20070731-1521
<xou> java.fullversion=J2RE 1.5.0 IBM J9 2.3 Linux x86-32 j9vmxi3223ifx-20070714 (JIT enabled)
<xou> J9VM - 20070713_13151_lHdSMR
<xou> JIT  - 20070109_1805ifx5_r8
<xou> GC   - 200701_09
<bazhang> ugh
<xou> BootLoader constants: OS=linux
<xou> , ARCH=x86
<bazhang> xou: dont paste here
<xou> , WS=gtk
<xou> , NL=c
<xou> Framework arguments:  -dir ltr -personality com.ibm.rcp.platform.personality -product com.ibm.notes.branding.notes -plugincustomization /opt/ibm/lotus/notes/framework/rcp/plugin_customization.ini
<xou> Command-line arguments:  -os linux -ws gtk -arch x86 -dir ltr -personality com.ibm.rcp.platform.personality -product com.ibm.notes.branding.notes -data /home/xou/lotus/notes/data/workspace -plugincustomization /opt/ibm/lotus/notes/framework/rcp/plugin_customization.ini ::class.method=com.ibm.rcp.core.internal.logger.frameworkhook.writeSession() ::thread=Start Level Event Dispatcher ::loggername=com.ibm.rcp.core.internal.logger.frameworkhook
<xou> 01/15/2008 16:50:28   Lotus Notes client started
<xou> [Fatal Error] :-1:-1: Premature end of file.
<xou> 2008/01/15 16:52:34.987 WARNING CLFRJ0016I: Waiting for Notes password, state is : Unknown ::class.method=class com.ibm.workplace.internal.notes.security.auth.NotesLoginModule.NotesLoginModule() ::thread=ModalContext ::loggername=com.ibm.workplace.internal.notes.security
<xou> ok sory
<tuxick> lol
<tuxick> sounds like crappy software
<xou> remove dir and chown i already do
<bazhang> lotus notes 8 is problematic with ubuntu, at least from what I have read; those links I gave you seem to have solved it though (wonders how thoroughly xou read them)
<xou> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51997/
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222492 here is howto xou ; after that I am out of suggestions (long thread--suggest you read it all)
<xou> bazhang: sanx
<bazhang> xou: no problem
<jgadmin> morning
<mellh> hi@all
<jussi01> jgadmin: morning! can we help?
<jgadmin> Yea got a quick qestion
<mellh> i test the irc the first time
<jgadmin> Anybody else having install problems with Kubuntu 7.10?   Specifically the system update once Kbuntu is fresh installed.
<jussi01> jgadmin: what specifically about it?
<jgadmin> Got a zillion errors, when the updates were applying, left the system hosed.
<mellh> i use kubuntu 7.10 with kde4 without any bigger problems
<jgadmin> Only way I could get it to work was to install Ubuntu, get allo the freaking updates, reboot, then install KDE.
<mellh> @jgadmin do you use adept_manager or aptitude?
<jgadmin> Mind you I've been at this for 34 hours now.... I lost track of the re-installs.... LOL
<jgadmin> Aptitude on the shell
<mellh> k
<jussi01> jgadmin: I need some more info on the problems...
<mellh> can you paste the log of aptitude somewere?
<jgadmin> Basically if you do a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.10, and then get the updates, the system crashes, because of all the errors in the updates.
<jgadmin> No on the log.... That was the previous install   LOL
<mellh> but i use a fresh installed kubuntu 7.10 with all updates and kde4 without ANY big probs
<jussi01> jgadmin: tell us exactly what you did, ie. using adept, or ?
<mellh> i used "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<jgadmin> Well....  Did a fresh install of Kbuntu, then got the "Restricted Drivers", and then all of the updates for Kbuntu
<jussi01> jgadmin: cool. did you use adept to get the updates? did you enable any repositories?
<jgadmin> When it was unpacking the updates and installing them, there were over 3000 errors in scripts.
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<mellh> maybe a packet was broken, which should do the unpacking task
<jgadmin> Enabled the Resposotories, and used the application on the desktop (by the clock) to get the updates.
<jussi01> jgadmin: ok. when in that app, did you get the list of updates? or just update?
<mellh> you mean adept_updater?
<jussi01> jgadmin: and did you enable any 3rd part repos?
<jgadmin> Anyway.....  Can someone tell me how to uninstall Gnome from this (Ubuntu install, with KDE added)?
<jussi01> !purekde | jgadmin
<ubotu> jgadmin: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ActionParsnip> jgadmin, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<jgadmin> thx got the URLs
<ActionParsnip> jgadmin, i misread your request. my link is to install gnome
<jgadmin> So just a rehash.....   Ubuntu Fresh Install, Got the Restriced Drivers, Updated Ubuntu, Rebooted, then Installed KDE, which I'm in now.
<mellh> how can i get rid of kde3.58 when i use kde4 on kubuntu 7.10?
<ActionParsnip> jgadmin, ignore mine :)
<jgadmin> k
<jgadmin> How do I tell which version of KDE is installed?
<nibbe> The application unknow (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV). This happens when I go to any site with Flash. How do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> jgadmin, in konqueror -> help -> about kde
<jgadmin> k thx
<ActionParsnip> mellh, http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665153
<mellh> @Action: but if he uses kde4.0 and kde3.5x there are different konquerors with different kde-versions. (but i thiks he only uses kde 3.58)
<ActionParsnip> mellh, thats how id get it. Let me google some more
<jgadmin> KDE 3.5.8 here.....   How do I updated to KDE 4?
<mellh> i think it isnt usefull to do that at this moment unless for testing
<nuxil> so i made my own kbluelock in bash. it works for single phone. http://pastebin.ca/855903 since the one in kbluetooth doesnt work. "at least not with me", however. is there other tools that is faster than hcitool scan ? it seems like it needs "10 sec ++" to scan again after a scan.. erm.
<jgadmin> ok
<nibbe> The application unknow (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV). This happens when I go to any site with Flash. How do I fix it?
<mellh> kde4.0 is more or less stable, but you will miss alll the functions, which made kde better than gnome
<jgadmin> Thanks again...... You all RoCk!!!!   later
<ActionParsnip> mellh, but kde4 uses less resources :)
<mellh> yes, but if you have to use kde3 apps, (adept) these resources are empty
<ActionParsnip> mellh, i use mainly command line personally (apt) but you have a good point
<SSJ_GZ> http://software-libre.rudd-o.com/KDE_4.0.0_emergency_FAQ#Is_KDE4_Faster_or_Slower_than_KDE3.3F
<mellh> thx ssj
<SSJ_GZ> np :)
<mellh> any system relevant thinks are done via command line. when adept has any broken package he jusr gives useless errors with OK button
<ActionParsnip> mellh, i've never used it cos I like CLI
<ActionParsnip> mellh, sudo apt-get isnt hard but noobs like a pretty thing to click imho
<mellh> but i reolved this little "memory problem" of kde3.5 while using 4gb of ram ^^
<ActionParsnip> mellh, what do you use your system for?
<mellh> the system with 4gb ram is used for multimedia, gaming (et qw, doom3...) and verry importand image processing
<ActionParsnip> mellh, nice
<marco__> hi, which is the channel for Hardy problems?
<marco__> (can0t install kde4)
<mellh> when you want to edit photos which are 250mb big in  your memory, you are forced to use more ram
<mellh> at this moment i use an old notebook by a friend with 256mb ram ^^
<ActionParsnip> mellh, crazy man :D. I made a rig for a dude like that. He had this SCSI negative scanner that made images a bit bigger than that
<mellh> i know. same problem with old photos.
<ActionParsnip> had a printer in his loft that ran over ethernet that did 4 foot by 12 foot banners on continuous ink
<mellh> ok iam from europe i dont know how long foods and inches are.  my food is...let me look for...25cm?
<ActionParsnip> mel, yeah close enough
<mellh> kk
<mellh> do you know, why this irc does not allow me to use my full nick? "mellhên"? do special characters not work?
<ActionParsnip> mellh, i get mellhên from that
<mellh> could you sendme your chat-log, so could see if he uses mellh or mellhên ?
<mellh> like this:
<mellh> [12:51] <-- gladier hat den Server verlassen (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<mellh> [12:52] <mellh> could you sendme your chat-log, so could see if he uses mellh or mellh
<hims> hello hims
<hims> hey Himanshu
<hims> How are is your PHP Upgradation process going
<hims> did you found anything interesting for PHP7.5
<hims> I am sure you must have something as you given me few socks last time when you given me PHP5 features at end time
<ActionParsnip> mellh, itcomes out as garbage
<nibbe> The application unknow (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV). This happens when I go to any site with Flash. How do I fix it?
<mellh> ActionParsnip: ok ill change the nick to mellhen without ê
<nibbe> Whenever I configure Konsole and press OK. the configures wont take place.
<nibbe> Why?
<mellhen> ActionParsnip: back again
<nibbe> why is ATI bad for Linux?
<SSJ_GZ> nibbe: Their drivers currently suck.  There's some cause for optimism, though.
<nibbe> k
<nibbe> The application unknow (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV). This happens when I go to any site with Flash. How do I fix it?
<llutz> nibbe: downgrade flash to <= 9.0.48
<nibbe> how?
<parkin> all my sound have suddenly stopped working, any ideas why or what i might need to reinstall?
<parkin> ive rtied to restart sound system but it boots up to 100% then restarts booting to 0 and loads to 100% again and so on
<ubuntu__> tja dogge
<ubuntu__> yay i started the installation for kubuntu!!!
<GS3> anyone awake?
<GS3> i reformatted an ntfs drive using a linux utility. it's now has a fat32 partition on it instead.
<GS3> windows reads/writes this new partition fine
<GS3> kubuntu does not
<GS3> any suggestions?
<MGalaxy> anybody has installed Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English 2005 on (k)ubuntu?
<GS3> not i, sry
<Wizard> does somebody have gnash working under konqueror?
<bazhang> MGalaxy: from what source? is that in the repos?
<nibbe> how do i use .run files?
<MGalaxy> bazhang: no, It is 2CDs dictionary and can be installed on linux,win and mac, actually is based on Mozilla Framework
<bazhang> MGalaxy: thanks for the info! will google asap :}
<nibbe> how do i use .run files in the konsole?
<parkin> my sound have suddenyl stopped working on my asus a6vm laptop
<GuyFromHell> My kernel seems to have forgotten the existance of my wireless card, iwl4965. It shoes up it messages but the module has not been loaded and it doesn't show up in ifconfig >.>
<Jack111> hi
<Jack111> what could i use like the abby finereader in kubuntu to edit pdf files??
<GuyFromHell> going ot just try restarting...
<AmyRose> I installed KDE 4.0.0, and I can't seem to figure out what to do to get a static .gtkrc-2.0 file for GTK apps. (That is, no matter what I try, when KDE 4 starts up, my GTK apps are back to the plain Raleigh theme). Any ideas?
<Jack111> any idea how to edit pdf files in kubuntu?
<AmyRose> Jack111: KWord can open them, but its ability to edit them depends on how the PDF is structured.
<AmyRose> YMMV
<Jack111> YMMV?
<AmyRose> Your Mileage May Vary
<Jack111> THANKS
<AmyRose> It depends on the PDF itself
<bazhang> !ymmv
<ubotu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<AmyRose> !wfm
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<AmyRose> Well, it WorksForMeSometimes :D
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> AmyRose: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde 4 support :)
<GuyFromHell> just in case anyone was wondering, i fixed it by loading into 2.6.22-14-generic rather than 2.6.22-14-386
<AmyRose> OK, I will go there
<FaiDillinGer> hi there
<FaiDillinGer> can someone tell me please how do i install xen on my kubuntu gutsy ??
<AmyRose> I've had better luck with VirtualBox
<AmyRose> as in, it actually works =P
<FaiDillinGer> i heard xen was the best virtualisation software
<FaiDillinGer> thats why i want that one
<AmyRose> Well, it doesn't work with all hardware.
<FaiDillinGer> oh really ?
<AmyRose> Yeah, you need a CPU with special features if you want to use all the features
<FaiDillinGer> i got a core2 quad
<AmyRose> oh, you should be fine then
<FaiDillinGer> it should have instructions
<FaiDillinGer> yep
<AmyRose> Sysinfo for 'amy-laptop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz at 2399 MHz (4792 bogomips), HD: 24/53GB, RAM: 486/503MB, 136 proc's, 10.42h up
<AmyRose> ^ My pathetic system =P
<AmyRose> er, it's wrong about the KDE version though
<FaiDillinGer> its pretty ok
<FaiDillinGer> except maybe for the ram
<ActionParsnip> AmyRose, its more than I got
<FaiDillinGer> a little more wouldnt harm
<nibbe> is Konquer made by mozilla or seamonkey?
<AmyRose> ActionParsnip: You should see the result on my old computer. It's a 332 MHz Pentium II =P
<AmyRose> I'm installing KDE 4.0.0 on it now
<ActionParsnip> nibbe, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konqueror
<FaiDillinGer> and AmyRose, is virtualbox running well ?
<ActionParsnip> AmyRose, a fine system for xubuntu :)
<AmyRose> ActionParsnip: But KDE runs great on it!
<ActionParsnip> AmyRose, or gentoo ;)
<ActionParsnip> AmyRose, then its cool
<AmyRose> Um, no. I don't like waiting for the OS to compile
<AmyRose> It runs Kubuntu Gutsy and will have KDE 4.0.0 on it in a while
<nibbe> How do I install an old ver. of flash on Konqueror?
<ActionParsnip> AmyRose, its a good experience to go through (even ifi didnt make it)
<nibbe> the installer I got is only for mozilla, seamonkey and firefox
<AmyRose> ActionParsnip: I did. And I got bored.
<ActionParsnip> AmyRose, fair point :)
<AmyRose> I want my computers to JustWork®. And I am happy to say that I am proof enough that Linux is better than Windows in that area. :)
<ActionParsnip> nibbe, then install one of those or find an alternative
<jussi01> AmyRose: if you need kde4 support -> #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> :)
<AmyRose> jussi01: I already asked there
<FaiDillinGer> i really enjoy kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nibbe, what are you trying to achieve
<rotini> goodmorning everyone.  Would changes in /etc/fonts/conf.d apply to newly-opened apps, or do I need to restart X for them to take effect?
<nibbe> I'm trying to get Flash on Konqueror
<nibbe> Don't like Firefox, it's so slow
<ActionParsnip> AmyRose, I just use it for the no virus / no spyware :)
<AmyRose> Kubuntu needs an I Hate GNOME channel :D
<ActionParsnip> AmyRose, I just chat and browse, no need for bulky winslows
<AmyRose> Yeah, I pretty much do that
<AmyRose> People keep telling me "But you need Microsoft Word for this class" and I just use OpenOffice and save in Word format. So far, none of my teachers knew the difference.
<AmyRose> well, my working copy is always in ODF
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> can run MS Office through wine/cedega if needs be. OpenOffice is fine. I export to PDF most times
<AmyRose> !anything`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> There, see? Why should we listen to ubotu?
<rotini> heheh
<AmyRose> ok, I'll stop
<jussi01> :)
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | AmyRose
<ubotu> AmyRose: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<AmyRose> !tea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> Darn!
<jussi01> !botabuse > AmyRose
<AmyRose> !botabuse | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> ActionParsnip: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<rotini> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same below the DE, right?  So for a lot of questions, either channel would probably work?
<AmyRose> yes, rotini
<ActionParsnip> rotini, indeed but some gui methods of accessing things is different
<ActionParsnip> rotini, CLI is identical though :D
<AmyRose> but you're more likely to be helped here, especially if you're on KDE, because every time I'm in #ubuntu, it's crazy
<rotini> AmyRose: but I'm thinking that there are a lot more eyes on a given problem in #ubuntu
<AmyRose> rotini: Yeah, but your questions fly away faster too
<rotini> yeah
<ActionParsnip> rotini, could ask in both ;)
<AmyRose> That's true. It's not the same as cross-posting on a forum.
<AmyRose> I prefer IRC to the forums because it's easier to help people on IRC
<ActionParsnip> oth have advantages, i guess
<ActionParsnip> *both
<retipathame> hello i finished installing kubuntu on a multiboot system (i had windows preinstalled) it seems that no bootloader was installed
<jussi01> retipathame: try reinstalling grub
<jussi01> !grub | retipathame
<ubotu> retipathame: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<retipathame> i didn't install grub
<jussi01> use that first link
<retipathame> the other problem is that i can't see the help.ubuntu.com!
<jussi01> retipathame: grub is the bootloader, you kind o need it
<retipathame> that's why i entered the channel
<retipathame> it must be a network problem i can see all sites but not that one!
<retipathame> so... is there an installation manual in pdf format?
<AmyRose> retipathame: "PDF Format" is "RAS Syndrome" =P
<retipathame> sorry i don't understand
<ActionParsnip> retipathame, try http://91.189.90.234
<ActionParsnip> retipathame, thats the ip of help.ubuntu.com
<AmyRose> retipathame: The F in PDF stands for "format", so you're pretty much saying "Portable Document Format format"
<ActionParsnip> retipathame, but it is up :D
<retipathame> oh :P
<jussi01> retipathame: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52014/
<retipathame> ActionParsnip: the same error message comes up "
<retipathame> An error occurred while loading http://91.189.90.234/:
<retipathame> Could not connect to host help.ubuntu.com.
<retipathame> ;
<ActionParsnip> retipathame, what ip do you get when you ping it?
<jussi01> retipathame: I copied part of that page to the pastebin or you ;)
<ActionParsnip> ping help.ubuntu..
<retipathame> jussi01:  thnx i'll try that
<jussi01> :)
<miekko> I have a problem with Eterm under kubuntu
<miekko> I run it without borders and such
<ActionParsnip> !eterm | miekko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eterm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> miekko, whats up with it?
<miekko> yet, at some sizes, there's a 10pixels wide black bar at the bottom
<miekko> cf. http://miekko.infa.fi/snapshot1.png
<miekko> the reason I ask here is because I've never seen this occur on gentoo, but it has in every version of kubuntu I've ever tried
<fernando> how can I install code:blocks?? the package has a state "brake"
<ActionParsnip> miekko, is there a ~/.eterm folder on your system?
<qrara> hi
<miekko> ActionParsnip: nope
<qrara> hi guys!
<retipathame> to install grub from a live cd shall i first mount my partitions?
<bazhang> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<qrara> anybody can help?
<ActionParsnip> miekko, bah, ok find out where the config lies on your file system and rename it then rerun to create a stock eterm look, then reconfigure
<ActionParsnip> !ask | qrara
<ubotu> qrara: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<qrara> i install kde 4 and accidentally deleted the icons on the panel, how i put them back?
<qrara> hello guys?
<ActionParsnip> qrara, which panel?
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 may know
<qrara> the bottom panel on desktop
<qrara> hi?
<ActionParsnip> ok you mean like the taskbar
<jussi01> qrara: #kubuntu-kde4 or kde4 support as bazhang  said ;)
<ActionParsnip> qrara, listen to jussi01
<qrara> yes
<emilsedgh> qrara: drag and drop widgets from 'Add Widget' dialog.KDE4 questions should be asked in #kubuntu-kde4
<qrara> ok
<nicola_> hy...i can't install kde 4...apt says that there is an error...help!
<baylie> nicola_: paste it out.
<nicola_> ok
<ActionParsnip> !paste " nicola_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste " nicola_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> grrr
<ActionParsnip> !paste | nicola_
<ubotu> nicola_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52016/   it's in italian...!
<ActionParsnip> Error during the warehouse of the modifications. Probably it has been a poblem in the unloading of some packages or the warehouse of the modifications could ruin the packages.
<ActionParsnip> quick babelfish :)
<hims> !asf
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hims> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<hims> !connect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connect - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hims> !wyswyw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wyswyw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<parkin> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hims> !alsa
<Giardo> can someone tell me a good media converter from avi to dvd?? thanks
<anil> hi
<ActionParsnip> Giardo, devedee
<hims> !himanshu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about himanshu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !botabuse > hims
<anil> is there a good tutorial for using KDE4
<hims> !botabuse > hims
<anil> I have installed KDE4 .. but confused
<hims> oops! Sorry
<baylie> I dont think KDE4 is reasonable right now.
<Giardo> i alredy use devede but it's too slow in convert... Other options? (excuse me for my bad english but i'm italian)
<jussi01> anil: kde4 support to #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<anil> Why baylie
<tzd> i have one question regarding access rights: Will it be enough with read access (to e.g. folder /dev )to copy a file please?
<ActionParsnip> Giardo, do it overnight then :)
<anil> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<ActionParsnip> Giardo, theres a good script for it
<ActionParsnip> Giardo, have you googled at all?
<Giardo> what??
<baylie> anil: IT's ready for development , not for daily using.Many applications is still not available.
<baylie> anil: it need time to do that.
<ActionParsnip> Giardo, did you search for solutions yourself?
<ActionParsnip> Giardo, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-games-multimedia-entertainment/60490-script-convert-burn-dvd.html
<anil> baylie ... oh okay ... but seems the stable verison had released
<baylie> anil: yeah, the infrastructure is ready. but not complete.
<Giardo> yes yes
<Giardo> i alredy install tovid and devede
<ActionParsnip> Giardo, have you seen these scripts ?
<Giardo> but they are too slow
<ActionParsnip> Giardo, maybe you need to configure them then....
<Giardo> how?
<ActionParsnip> Giardo, google is your friend :)
<Giardo> ok thenks
<Giardo> thanks
<Giardo> bye
<tzd> i have one question regarding access rights: Will it be enough with read access (to e.g. folder /dev )to copy a file please?
<Q-collective> tzd: if you're copying a file *from* that read-only dir, sure
<tzd> Q-collective: ah great, i wasn't sure if it was just the read only part that allowed it but now it's confirmed :) Thanks a lot!
<Q-collective> np
<muesli_> i have a weird problem with kdevelop 3.5. whenever i try to open or create a project it crashes with a bus error
<muesli_> anyone ever seen that?
<nosrednaekim> muesli_: nope.... but try #kdevelop...
<parabora> hello. How can I set WPA wi-fi in Kubuntu with network setting?
<parabora> There's only options for WEP
<nosrednaekim> parabora: use knetworkmanager
<parabora> i am using hardy... The knetworkmanager gives me nothing. The card is working, but nothing is configurable
<nuxil> kcmshell kcmwifi
<nosrednaekim> parabora: hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<parabora> ok thanks then
<hellmaster> hi everyone i need some help with kununtu
<nibbe> how do i use a .kth file? (a theme)
<hellmaster> im new with it but ive manage pretty well
<hellmaster> the problem is that my windows dont have the bar with the maximixe buttons
<hellmaster> and minimize
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: are you trying to use compiz
<hellmaster> yes
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: do you have a nvidia card?
<mooper> hullo, my laptop wont boot properly unless there is an external screen plugged in :(
<nosrednaekim> mooper: you probably have that screen set as the primary screen
<mooper> nosrednaekim: the external screen?
<mooper> hmm, I think it might be the propietory drivers causing trouble
<nosrednaekim> mooper: yes
<nosrednaekim> mooper: its possible. in any case, a quick "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" should fix it
<nuxil> i made a script to lock my X in Kde. when my bluetooth is off on my phone it locks X . http://pastebin.ca/856022 .. i did this since the kbluelock  pack seems to be broken my my system.. however.. are there tools faster than hcitool scan to discover a bluetooth signal "mac and name" ?
<nuxil> seems like obexftp -b uses hcitool scan
<hellmaster> how can i repair my problem
<hellmaster> can anyone help
<hellmaster> ?\
<nosrednaekim> nuxil: lol,you know more than me :)
<hellmaster> is just that now all my screens dont have the bar on top of them that have the minimize and maximize buttons and also my cube desktop is not working
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: do you have an nvidia card?
<hellmaster> no my card is an ati9000
<hellmaster> im in a laptop
<hellmaster> it was working fine but i seems that i press a combination of keys by accident and everything went like this
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: did you install XGL?
<nuxil> nosrednaekim, ?
<hellmaster> GL Desktop
<nosrednaekim> nuxil: you know more about it than me :)
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: run this
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-cache policy xserver-xgl"
<hellmaster> ok
<mooper> nosrednaekim: that seems to have borked everything nicely
<nosrednaekim> mooper: now whats wrong..
<hellmaster> yes
<hellmaster> now what
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: what did it say?
<hellmaster> installed none
<hellmaster> i originally installed ubuntu 7.1
<hellmaster> and then installed the rest of things
<mooper> nosrednaekim: did the autodetect monitor thing and it has lots of pretty vertical stipes going down the screen
<hellmaster> i know ubuntu was running gnome
<hellmaster> does that has to do with it
<hellmaster> it says installed none
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: ok, I need the output of "glxinfo" in a pastebin
<nosrednaekim> mooper: yech!
<hellmaster> candidate 1:1.1.99.1
<hellmaster> ok
<nosrednaekim> mooper: so you have no working screen?
<mooper> :(
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: ok.
<hellmaster> do i paste it here?
 * genii sips his coffee
<hellmaster> or send you a txt file?
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mooper> nosrednaekim: nope
<mooper> nosrednaekim: I think its best just to be lazy and reinstall and stop fucking about with it maybe :)
<hellmaster> how do i do that? sorry im new in this...
<nosrednaekim> mooper: ok, reboot into recovery mode and unplug your secondary monitor (safe mode should use your laptop scren)
<mooper> nosrednaekim: okay
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: run "glxinfo" copy the output and paste it at that URL. then give us the url of your paste
<hellmaster> its kind of difficult it doesnt let me expand the window
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: and if you need your window borders back,do "alt+f2" and then "kwin --replace"
<mooper> nosrednaekim: I have prompt
<hellmaster> that was all i need it
<hellmaster> THANKS!!
<nosrednaekim> mooper: ok, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: lol, you don't want compiz?
<nibbe> what is 'X' ? when I try to configure a theme it says: "Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<hellmaster> yes
<hellmaster> i want it
<nosrednaekim> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hellmaster> but you say i need to install the GL for KDE right?
<mooper> nosrednaekim: autodetect?
<hellmaster> can i do it throug repository
<hellmaster> ?
<nosrednaekim> mooper: yeah... it won't blow nothing up ;)
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: oh yes...
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: run "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<mooper> Im assuming it has the correct bus identifyer
<nosrednaekim> mooper: yeah... its good about things like that
<hellmaster> thanks nosred
<hellmaster> i was running the compiz in Gnome
<mooper> nosrednaekim: This is a tricky question. Its asking me about ram reserved for video. My ATI mobility does use system mem as bvideo mem but I think its transparent to the os
<hellmaster> where you trying to check if the compiz could run with my ati??
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: yeah, in kde, you need emerald (or at least its easier that way)
<hellmaster> ok the process finished
<nosrednaekim> mooper: leave it as default
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: yeah.
<hellmaster> now i have to apt-install right?
<hellmaster> sorry i already installed
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: install what?
<hellmaster> hehehe
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> ok, try running, from a alt+f2, "compiz --replace && emerald --replace"
<hellmaster> again i lost my windows bars
<nuxil> hmm hmm
<mallize> so, anyone have a step by step to get upgrade to the new KDE4 release?
<nosrednaekim> mallize: read the topic
<hellmaster> do i write kwin --replace again?
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: ok, run kwin --replace again
<hellmaster> ok they are back
<hellmaster> but
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: could you run "compiz --replace &&emerald --replace" from a terminal so I can see what the output is?
<hellmaster> ok let me check something
<nosrednaekim> mooper: finished yet?
<mooper> yeah, just rebooting but it takes such a long time
<nosrednaekim> :)
<hellmaster> says checking for xgl not present
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: thats probably ok.. as long as it finds "glx_from pixmap" or whatever its called
<nibbe> how do i use a .kth file? (a theme)
<mooper> nosrednaekim: My thanks. you are rightious
<vauli> hello everybody
<nosrednaekim> mooper: that fixed it?
<mooper> yup
<hellmaster> it says texture from pixmap present
<nosrednaekim> mooper: cool
<vauli> can someone help me pls?
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: ok, then you are fine
<nosrednaekim> vauli: whats the problem
<mooper> vauli: wassup
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: anything other errors?
<vauli> i have installed mono and then reboot
<vauli> but since that i can't see my desktop again
<nosrednaekim> installed mono?mono is a disease (in both senses)
<hellmaster> obviusly no nvidia present
<hellmaster> and the rest says presend and the resolution passed
<sigma_> how do i manually change my ip address? I don't want to use a gui, i want to edit the file its contained in - where can i find it?
<hellmaster> present
<vauli> sh***t...
<nibbe> !kth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vauli> that's what i said to my partner but he doesn't hear me
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: ok, so its a problem with window decorations, do you have ccsm installed?
<hellmaster> not sure
<vauli> but there is some reason why that happen? because before all was ok
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: (the compiz control center)
<hellmaster> ill check now
<nosrednaekim> vauli: no idea.
<hellmaster> yes
<hellmaster> i do
<hellmaster> compiz Config settings manager
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: ok, is "window decorations" checked in there?
<hellmaster> i have it
<nosrednaekim> right
<vauli> well i think there is no solution besides reinstall ubuntu
<hellmaster> nope
<hellmaster> its not checked\
<hellmaster> do i checked it?
<nosrednaekim> vauli: did you try booting recovery mode
<vauli> yes
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: there you go.. check it
<hellmaster> done
<nosrednaekim> vauli: does that work?
<hellmaster> now?
<genii> sigma_: /etc/network/interfaces
<vauli> but when i try to startx doesn't happen nothing
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: "compiz --replace && emerald --replace"
<genii> sigma_: man interfaces            for syntax
<vauli> first i thing there could be a space problem
<hellmaster> there we go
<hellmaster> now its seems to be working
<hellmaster> let me check
<hellmaster> ok
<hellmaster> its working
<hellmaster> but
<vauli> clean all directories but nithng
<nosrednaekim> vauli: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: better?
<hellmaster> still cube rotation is not working fine
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: sweet :)
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: you may need to turn that on in the compiz control center
<hellmaster> but thanks
<vauli> that's the other problem... mi ethernet card isn't recognized
<hellmaster> this helped a lot
<hellmaster> just need the cube desktop now
<vauli> y try restarting udev and networking but nothing
<sigma_> genii: thanks, all sorted
<vauli> i just run out options
<vauli> i don't know what to do
<hellmaster> it seemd like i only have 2 desktops
<bazhang> hellmaster: just the wall sliding?
<hellmaster> but in my taskbar shows 4
<hellmaster> i can rotate but only 2 screens show
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: the pager does not work correctly with compiz
<hellmaster> but my task says i have 4, but if i click on 3 or 4 nothing happens
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: to get four desktops go to ccsm->general->desktop size and make the horizontal desktop size 4
<bazhang> hellmaster: ccsm--general--desktop size--virtual horizontal desktop
<bazhang> ugh too slow
<nosrednaekim> XD
<vauli> thanks guys, i have to reinstall kubuntu...:D
<hellmaster> perfect
<vauli> i'll be back in no time
<hellmaster> THANKS A LOT
<nibbe> how do i change the resolution on my screen in the terminal? when i do it in system settings, nothing happens.
<hellmaster> working fine now
<hellmaster> it was becoming a little bit annoying
<hellmaster> just need 3 desktops thou
<hellmaster> but thanks a lot to everyone
<nosrednaekim> nibbe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nosrednaekim> hellmaster: I prefer a triangle myself :)
<Odd-rationale> When get the error message "SMB and NFS servers are not installed on this machine," which packages should I install? There are a lot of choices when i search adept for smb or nfs.
<nosrednaekim> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hellmaster> i use 3 too
<llutz> !nfs
<Odd-rationale> Umm. Could you just tell me the names of the packages?
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: they should be in those guides
<nosrednaekim> ok, bye all, have school to do.
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: OK Thanks!
<parkin> i want to get the latest alsa project version from http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page , the ones in kubuntu are older than those. anyone got a good easy to follow guide to upgrade or to compile and install the source in kubuntu?
<stf_> Hi. I installed splashy, ran `sudo splashy_config -sdefault`, booted with "vga=791 splash" and ran `splashy test`. I get this error message:
<stf_> Splashy ERROR: Couldn't splashy_start_splashy(). Error -2
<stf_> any hints?
<stdin> splashy is not supported, we use usplash
<stdin> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<stf_> stdin: right, but it's in the repositories, so it's supposed to work, right? And its themes are easier to make, so I wanna use that.
<stf_> stf_: maybe someone will know ;)
<stf_> stdin: ^
<stdin> have a look on the wiki and help pages
<stf_> k
<nibbe> how do i use a .kth file? (a theme)
<stf_> nibbe: click it, I think
<nibbe> it just loads for a few seconds, then nothing happens
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<sigma_1234> what is on the kde4 live cd? does it have the multimedia apps like amarok and kaffeine?
<jussi01> sigma_1234: kde4 support -> #kubuntu-kde4
<eml> Wow, since the updated packages for KDE4 came it really became a lot better :)
<rjune> updates for kde4?
<rjune> is it actually usable now?
<eml> Yeah
<makers_mark> hey,i want to upgrade my internal hdd in my macbook pro and i'm wondering if going from a 5400rpm to a 7200 will make that huge of a difference in performance (i do a lot of music).
<eml> No crashes, GTK-programs are working
<eml> No sudo-problems for adept etc. Try it and see. :) I've only used it for 1hr so far so I don't know exactly.
<eml> Still some bugs of course! Anyways I gotta leave, bye
<icewaterman> lol
<icewaterman> http://rafb.net/p/MDvbhC39.html
<logixoul> Ok, I gave up on splashy. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto doesn't say how to make a theme though -- any other pointers?
<trpr> logixoul: the instructions say knowledge of makefiles is assumed. from what i read here, you customize the contents of usplash-theme.h and the Makefile, then build the theme. the instructions are all there, but spread out
<logixoul> trpr: right. but where *is* usplash-theme.h? :)
<trpr> oh. hehe. you got me there. i didn't catch that part in the instructions at all ;) might try to 'locate' it
<Greenery> hw to archive zip a folder from bash?
<icewaterman> Greenery: man zip
<trpr> they mention a bunch of example makefiles.. perhaps you are missing some package with that content :\
<logixoul> stdin: ping, do you know?
<SlimeyPe1e> Greenery: "zip zipfilename filename"
<SlimeyPe1e> eg "zip myzip.zip myfile.txt"
<stdin> !find usplash-theme.h
<ubotu> File usplash-theme.h found in libusplash-dev
<Downix_work> hey-lo everyone
<stdin> there's the answer
<logixoul> thanks
<Downix_work> I can't get adobe flash to install
<trpr> stdin: neato. *makes at attempt to memorize that bot command*
<Downix_work> md5sum error from apt-get
<stdin> trpr: you can also search on packages.ubuntu.com
<se7en> where does kubuntu keep the splash screen backround picture
<logixoul> se7en: bootsplash or ksplashml?
<se7en>  ksplashml i guess not the bootsplash
<logixoul> se7en: /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes
<se7en> logixoul: :) thanks
<logixoul> np
<_Angelus_> why is this happening?
<_Angelus_> im trying to watch a dvd on kaffeine
<_Angelus_> i installd libcss
<_Angelus_> and its giving me some kind of error that its not legal to watch the dvd in my country
<_Angelus_> this never happened to me on kubuntu :s
<SlimeyPe1e> do other media players say the same thing?
<Downix_work> grr
<Downix_work> would be nice to get flash working
<spawn57> flash is easy to get working
<Downix_work> apt-get won't do it, md5sum error
<Downix_work> manual won't do it, wrong architecture (x86-64)
<alakhia> I have a friend who is interested in trying out Kubuntu ... but his internet connection is proving to be a problem
<bazhang> _Angelus_: libcss? from where? that is not the correct package
<alakhia> he basically has unlimited internet on his Treo ... and on WinXP, he connects his laptop to the internet using the Treo
<_Angelus_> maybe i mis spelled it bazhang
<bazhang> from where _Angelus_
<alakhia> can he do this in (k)ubuntu?
<stf> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<stf> So, it says "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" so I did that
<stf> and I get "No alternatives for eft-theme.so."
<stf> (that's my theme)
<stf> what's going on?
<mario> hallo
<alakhia> Downix_work: I don't know about 64-bit ... but for 32-bit, I simply downloaded and installed the thing myself to get around the checksum issue
<SlimeyPe1e> _Angelus_: I think you needlibdvdread, not libcss
<_Angelus_> depends
<SlimeyPe1e> but don't quote me (I don't use Kaffeine)
<_Angelus_> you need libcss if the dvd is crypter :)
<_Angelus_> *crypted
<alakhia> Downix_work: your alternative is to use a 32-bit browser
<PolitikerNEU> strigi is consuming 4,6 GB of my 10 GB partition - what can I do?
<PolitikerNEU> Can I order strigi to not create so much files?
<PolitikerNEU> *many
<aoupi> hi, anyone know how to change amaroks window title (from "Amarok - $song" to "$song - Amarok")
<stf> aoupi: you'll have to hack the source (but it's easy).
<aoupi> meh, don't want it enough for that :)
<stf> :p
<stf> aoupi: btw.. you might appreciate kirocker ;)
<stf> ok I think I figured it out. had to do this:
<stf> pdate-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/mytheme.so 55
<stf> s/pdate/update/
<spaci76> hi@ll
<stf> naaah that didn't work either :/
<pierreth> I have so sound in Kubuntu does someone has sound with a nividia motherboard?
<stf> pierreth: I do, at my home pc.
<marco__> I have no sound
<pierreth> stf: How?
<stf> pierreth: dunno, it just worked.
<marco__> I mount ATI readon 9200 xseries
<pierreth> stf: What mother board have you?
<stf> pierreth: check your volume ;)
<marco__> can anyone suggest me any configuration types?
<stf> pierreth: not sure but it's by nvidia
<stf> pierreth: nforce2 I think
<pierreth> stf: I have no volume at all
<stf> pierreth: um, you do. your speakers have a volume knob, and kmix is running.
<pierreth> stf: I have an X on it
<stf> pierreth: on the kmix tray icon?
<pierreth> stf: yes
<stf> pierreth: that probably means it's muted. click it and unmute it.
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pierreth> stf: I have no channel in the kmix window
<stf> pierreth: dunno then.
<SatManUK> a while back i reported an issue with my pc crashing - when skype calls drop - the whole desktop freezes and the computer just goes into a black screen with an intermitant mouse pointer then not and flashing inbetween, it was suggested at the time that my pc had run out of ram, however i have just added an extra 2gb of system ram, and the problem has just re-occured, can anybody suggest a reason?
<pierreth> stf: I installed PCBSD and it was having sound without problems
<stf> pierreth: ok
<SatManUK> I have an intel p4 3gb processor, 2.5 gb kingston ram, 80gb hd, and an Asus Motherboard with advanced intel 3d graphics
<mickel> hallo? jemand aus Deutschland da?
<stf> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pierreth> stf: What do you have in /etc/modules?
<SatManUK> pierreth: i once tried pcbsd and it didn't have any sound - then i switched to kubuntu without problems
<SlimeyPe1e> SatManUK: I don't use Skype, but it sounds to me like a soundcard or sound driver issue.
<pierreth> SatManUK: I guess I am experienced the opposite
<stf> SatManUK: your ram *might* be faulty though the symptoms suggest otherwise. still it'd be wise to check -> memtest
<stf> pierreth: loop lp fuse
<stf> pierreth: but I'm not at the PC with the nvidia mb
<pierreth> stf: OK
<SatManUK> stf i was having an issue before i installed the new ram so if it was a mem issue then it can only be in the old stick as i added just two new ones?
<stf> SatManUK: right..
<pierreth> SatManUK: I will the memory test
<pierreth> see you later...
<SatManUK> now it won't let me into a text terminal (i just tried out of interest ctrl f1 - and got "no signal " from the monitor
<stf> Has anyone here ever created an usplash or splashy theme? I can't get either of those to work.
<SatManUK> any suggestions why i can't use the text logins?@
<Autoscum> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SatManUK> my motherboard is a p5b-vm se asus motherboard
<nuxil> what was it that i had to put in /etc/sudoers to disable pw for a user ?
<Chousuke> NOPASSWD
<stdin> man:/sudoers <
<Chousuke> not really recommended for all commands though. :P
<nuxil> user ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL ?
<nuxil> like that?
<Autoscum> I'm having issues with playing .avi files. I have the "restricted extras." The problem is that when I play the video file it just skips along with 5 minute jumps across the file...
<Autoscum> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stf> Autoscum: seen that. sometimes it means bad video file, try another. sometimes it's mismatched lib versions (don't remember what).
<Autoscum> I see...
<SatManUK> maybe its an incomplete video file usually
<stf> incomplete video files (when incrementally downloaded, not bittorrent) should work fine
<SatManUK> i was talking torrent video files
<stf> mhm
<Autoscum> Yeah, it's downloaded via torrent.
<Autoscum> I just re-checked it - it seems okay.
<Autoscum> Also - I can't hear any sound with Flash. (YouTube videos)
<Autoscum> Never mind. =)
<SatManUK> how long does a mem test all take?
<SatManUK> (with 2.5gb of ram
<stf> I'd say 10 hours
<Downix> depends on your system
<SlimeyPe1e> ages.
<Downix> could be 5 hours, could be 40
<o-dog> hello all
<Downix> I had one for 1GB once take 3 days
<SatManUK> i completed 5001 runs - and it all came back no errors
<SatManUK> i interupted it
<SatManUK> 3 days?
<SatManUK> what clock speed
<o-dog> any real pro's with linux debugging here?
<stf> nah we all nubs
<o-dog> damn. my adept installer keeps on crashing and i can't even get the debug scripts on it
<o-dog> thought that if someone could help me out a bit
<stf> o-dog: you did launch it in a terminal to see if there's erro output, right?
<stf> error
<o-dog> wait a bit
<stf> also, "debug scripts"?
<Autoscum> !fix adept | o-dog
<ubotu> o-dog: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Autoscum> did you try that?
<Autoscum> Or it's not that.. :>
<o-dog> yeah it said in the debug scripts that no scripts found
<stf> muh this is when the db is locked, not when adept crashes
<o-dog> hey that help looks familiar
<Autoscum> I see...
<o-dog> yeah it said that the db is locked
<stf> ah, so try that.
<o-dog> hm, now it works
<Autoscum> :D
<Autoscum> Hehe.
<o-dog> we'll see for how long
<stf> Ok. I installed libusplash-dev. I make installed the provided example theme.
<stf> I ran sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/eft-theme.so 55
<stf> Then I ran sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<stf> Then I ran sudo update-initramfs -u
<stf> Then I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<stf> Then I added quiet splash vga=791 to the bash menu item.
<stf> Then I rebooted and the boot process was a black screen.
<stf> What's going on?
<SatManUK> i have no idea..
<SatManUK> i just wonder whats causing my screen blanks
<SatManUK> i don't think its memory related
<SatManUK> could it be sound related?
<SatManUK> sound is always the first to go..
<SatManUK> either when amarok is playing or when im on skype - usually a sound application allerts me to the screen blank before
<SatManUK> but here is what was running at the time..
<SatManUK> I was on a skype call
<SatManUK> with kopete in the background
<SatManUK> playing supertuxracer in the foreground
<SatManUK> then i got an icq message
<SatManUK> and the computer crashed
<BluesKaj> icq ,..ppl still use that ?
<SatManUK> sound failed - skype dropped the call - then the black screen with the white mouse pointer
<SatManUK> yup
<SatManUK> all my friends use "qip"
<marco__> how to install kde 4
<marco__> from LIVE CD??
<stf> marco__: ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Downix> anyone know how to get flash on x86-64?
<SatManUK> could just install kde 3 and then do the updates?
<stdin> !flash64 | Downix
<ubotu> Downix: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<stf> SatManUK: nope, kde4 is in separate packages since it's not ready for prime time.
<SatManUK> i have kde4 from an upgrade
<SatManUK> because it was released prime time on January 9th
<stf> o_O
<stf> nope, it wasn't.
<stf> 4.0 was released
<SatManUK> whats the difference?
<stf> it's that KDE 4.0 is only usable by nerds, and then barely.
<SatManUK> is it just the libs?
<stf> it just had to be released at some point, so we did,.
<SatManUK> but they been counting down the launch for months..
<stf> yep
<SatManUK> with the launch seminar and all
<stf> because, again, it had to be released at some point. the quality is low nonetheless.
<SatManUK> i don't see any difference between kde 3 and kde 4 in the updates it downloaded
<SatManUK> some programs seem to run on kde 4 and some on kde 3
<SatManUK> like i have two versions of konqueror installed
<SatManUK> konqueror kde4
<SatManUK> and konquror - why
<Downix> tyvm
<stf> yes, you do. but you're still in a KDE3 session. to go in kde4 you need to choose kde4 in KDM (the login screen)
<stdin> because you have 2 versions of kde, that's why
<SatManUK> and if i remove kde3 then i will loose more than i gained?
<stf> yes.
<SatManUK> ah i see..
<SatManUK> i logged into tty9 with a kde4 session and i see the difference
<SatManUK> it looks like kde3 from opensuse interface
<stf> (that's only the app launching interface, "Kickoff", btw.)
<SatManUK> aha
<SatManUK> is it a opensuse rip off?
<SatManUK> or "adaptation"
<stdin> that's better discussed in #kde or #kubuntu-offtopic thanks
<SatManUK> ok
<BluesKaj> hmm, was trying to test the flashplugin , but youtube seems to be down ... can anyone else load : http://www.youtube.com/
<stf> sure it loads
<stdin> seems to work here, if a little slow
<BluesKaj> not here
<SatManUK> working ok here
<beschric> marilo#
<BluesKaj> ok, no plugins installed , doh !
<stdin> beschric: ?
<SatManUK> what likely hood is it that an application addressing the sound card or server could take down system stability
<stf> SatManUK: idea: check the skype forums
<SatManUK> but it happens when im not using skype - sometimes in amarok
<SatManUK> even if im not using skype
<nuxil> why wount ping run as a normal user.. and what must i do to be able to run ping as a user ?
<nuxil> i hate sudo before it..
<stdin> nuxil: ping should work with any user
<nuxil> i tried to change the owner and group of the app. but that didnt help
<nuxil> stdin, yes when you sudo first
<stdin> nuxil: no, without sudo
<nuxil> hmm
<stdin> nuxil: in fact, /bin/ping is suid
<stdin> nuxil: (or should be)
<vlc> Anyone have some spare time helping me with a 7.10 install problem? The desktop won't load, i guess its some kind of Nvidia/Sli problem... the 6.10 works fine...
<nuxil> erm. stdin sorry. i meant l2ping.
<gosha> #kubuntu.sk
<stdin> nuxil: that may need sudo, I've never needed to use it. I don't use bluetooth
<nuxil> stdin, l2ping -c1 -t1 -i hci 00:3A:3B:8C:A2:FB needs a sudo first
<SatManUK> i don't believe my problem is even related with sound because - the triggure issue in this case was kopete.
<nuxil> how can i change it so it dosent need a sudo
<SatManUK> somebody sending me a message in kopete whilst i was playing the supertuxcart game caused the lock up
<llutz> nuxil: make it suid-root (dangerous!)
<_hufi_> how i can mount a iso?
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nuxil> llutz, what you mean? please explain
<nuxil> !suid-root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suid-root - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llutz> nuxil: chmod +s $(which l2ping)
<stdin> nuxil: ie: "sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/l2ping"
<llutz> nuxil: keep in mind, it is a security risk
<Downix> it lives!
<nuxil> thank you.. well.. its no more dangerus than haveing ordenary ping allowed for users i guess
 * Downix can listed to his internet radio station again, ty
<llutz> nuxil: every suid-root app is a security risk
<SatManUK> im gonna restart the pc brb
<markit> I've created a new user with adduser test, then I try to get administration privileges with it, but fail
<markit> am I doing something wrong? the new "test" user does not execute sudo commands
<ubuntu___> im trying to install linux 3rd time :@
<SatManUK> guys i can't access any of the text login screens from ctrl alt f1 - ctrl alt f6 or f8
<SatManUK> when i press ctrl alt f1 - f6 or f8 it just reports no signal on my monitor
<SatManUK> any suggestions
<SatManUK> is this related to my screen blanking options?
<SatManUK> or installation of kde4 through auto update?
<ubuntu___> maybe screen resolution is too high or something... :) I had the same problem SatManUK
<wad> Yay! Work is giving me a new laptop, and I'm going to install Kubuntu on it! It should arrive at my desk in 15 minutes or so.
<SatManUK> it never used to be
<ubuntu___> but I have problem, when i try to go in linux it sends error at 17
<SatManUK> i have used the console before
<SatManUK> with this pc and monitor
<SatManUK> why should the screen resolution change from boot time to uptime
<ubuntu___> In linux or windows?
<_hufi_> hey i dont understand youre !iso
<SatManUK> ubuntu___: whom are you refering to?
<_hufi_> shell i make a dir in my /media divice and put the iso in there?
<_hufi_> and excel it with mount -t iso9660 myimage.iso /mnt/cdrom -o loop
<ubuntu___> SatManUK: i dont know :S
<_hufi_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SatManUK> when i try to launch a paralell session in kde4 its loading the search screen ! suggestions?
<_hufi_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<openmind> hola a todos
<Sbucat> hola
<openmind> muy buen canal
 * trpr struggles to adapt to his new kde4 desktop. Super neat (but i'm feeling a little lost).
<SatManUK> trpr how to launch a new session with kde4 dm,
<SatManUK> i am getting the search window
<SatManUK> for file or application
<SatManUK> when i click on start paralell session
<stdin> you can't
<SatManUK> oh - why?
<SatManUK> doesn't work yet?
<stdin> because it doesn't work yet
<SatManUK> ah ok..
<SatManUK> now you tell me :P
<stdin> doesn't matter what display manager, the button just doesn't work
<SatManUK> works on kde3.5.8
<stdin> yes?
<SatManUK> it works on kde3 i can start a second session only doesn't work on kde4
<stdin> yes, that's what I just said
<SatManUK> you just said it doesn't matter what desktop manager the button just doesn't work
<stdin> "<stdin> doesn't matter what display manager, the button just doesn't work"
<SatManUK> so if i use kde 3 or kde 4 desktop managers it wouldn't work by what you said but it does if i log in with a kde3 session
<stdin> display manager, that's what the "DM" in "KDM" stands for
<stdin> kde is a desktop environment, not manager
<SatManUK> sorry KDM3 / KDM4
<stdin> yes, doesn't matter which you use
<SatManUK> but i use kdm3 and it works fine
<MurielGodoi> HI, is there a way to change the titlebar color when using Oxigen theme in kde4?
<SatManUK> only kdm4 doesn't work
<miegamice> how to mount my hdd?
<stdin> SatManUK: the button to start a new session in kde4 works with kde3?
<ardchoille> MurielGodoi: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<SatManUK> sudo mount /dev/sda1 (or whatever your hd is) /media/location
<MurielGodoi> ardchoille: thanks
<SatManUK> with kde3 i can start a new session - using kde4
<trpr> *nod* i logged out, chose kde4 for the new session and logged back in. i don't know anything about running parallel sessions
<SatManUK> but its using kde3 libraries not kde4
<miegamice> miegamice@miegamice:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda*    mount: you must specify the filesystem type ? what i need to do?
<SatManUK> i had both kde3 and kde4 running at the same time
<adz21c> Hi, does anyone know a good backup utility?
<SatManUK> what is your fs type miegamice
<SatManUK> is it windows ntfs / fat32 or linux?
<miegamice> ntfs ... winxp
<miegamice> SatManUK:
<stealthy> can someone point me to a more proper channel for intel gma950 graphics?
<SatManUK> i had kde3 running on ctrl-alt-f7 and kde4 running on ctrl-alt-f9
<SatManUK> kde4 being launched through the start new session button in kdm3 / kde3 then selecting kde4 in the manager list
<ardchoille> adz21c: I use tar to backup my $HOME
<stealthy> If not; does anyone know of some sort of software T&L for the gma950?
<miegamice> ntfs with winxp SatManUK
<adz21c> ardchoille: dunno why that hadn't accord to em
<adz21c> me*
<ardchoille> adz21c: :)
<SatManUK> miegamice: man 8 mount
<miegamice> SatManUK:  i cant.... i need to create a mount point or something?
<djdarkman> hello, can someone tell me where can I get an older flash player 9?
<djdarkman> this new flash player insn`t working
<ardchoille> !flash | djdarkman
<ubotu> djdarkman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<SatManUK> try sudo mkdir /windows
<SatManUK> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /windows
<rikva> Hi, I recently installed Kubuntu 7.10, I previously worked with 7.4, however firefox-bin is using very much CPU - even constant 40% when minimized and idle. The only plugin is the non-free flashplayer. With Kubuntu 7.4, there was no problem... any clues?
<SatManUK> so the command is sudo mount -t (type = ntfs) dev (/dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1) dir = /windows
<miegamice> SatManUK:  cannot enter directory windows
<SatManUK> did you sudo mkdir /windows
<miegamice> yes
<SatManUK> and did it make /windows ?
<NielsE> hi, how do I remove items from the application list in the k-menu in kde4, I cant find a graphical way to do it, and I cant find the config file where I can edit it
<SatManUK> not sure i just started using kde4 myself..
<ardchoille> NielsE: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<SatManUK> try asking in kubuntu-kde4
<SatManUK> :)
<miegamice> SatManUK:  maybe yes... there says windows directory already exists
<NielsE> adchoille: k thanks, didn't know that
<SatManUK> try mkdir /media/windows
<SatManUK> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 or sda1 /media/windows
<ardchoille> miegamice: Can you paste the exact command you used to mount?
<miegamice> ardchoille:  yes of course
<lod_> it sould be: mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs-3g /media/windows
<SatManUK> i was close in man 8 it says mount -t type dev dir
<miegamice> lod_:  there shows unknow filesystem ntfs-3g :(
<jessie> hey ppl
<SatManUK> miegamice: try just mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs /media/windows
<SatManUK> (sudo)
<SatManUK> sudo mount /dev/had1 -t ntfs /media/windows
<SatManUK> *hda1
<jessie> hey, where can i get good plasmoids?
<SatManUK> sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs /media/windows
<ardchoille> jessie: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<jessie> ohhh...... ok. thanks
<Leggendino> mmm
<Leggendino> tornato
 * SatManUK brb rebooting internet
<miegamice> I follow youre comands, but i cant get my hdd mounted
<miegamice> so many errors.... cannot enter directory /windows
<ardchoille> miegamice: ls -dl /windows
<miegamice> hel me please... i really need my hdd to be mouned
<miegamice> ardchoille:  ok i do that... something works
<ardchoille> miegamice: What's the output of that command?
<miegamice> dr-x------ 1 root root 4096 2008-01-15 12:53 /windows
<ardchoille> miegamice: Ok, with those permissions, only root can enter that directory.
<miegamice> how i can change that? ardchoille
<ardchoille> !permissions | miegamice Read up about permissions
<ubotu> miegamice Read up about permissions: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<august_> does someone know if there is a amd 64 x2 compatible skype version for 7.10?
<markit2> found, was an anti-aliase matter
<dropinbombs> do ya guys know how to list iptables?
<markit2> I guess iptables -l ?
<markit2> or -L
<venik> How do I find out what process ID is used by the Adobe Acrobat Reader?
<dropinbombs> yea i did that nothings there i think i did my ip tables wrong :)
<miegamice> ardchoille: there i cannot find what i need
<venik> I need to kill it
<miegamice> who know how to mount my 2nd hdd with winxp on it in linux?
<venik> miegamice-- I think you need to use Samba, but I am not sure
<nuxil> anyone want to test a alternative kbluelock app ? you need to have bluetooth installed and a mobilephone with bluetooth to test. http://pastebin.ca/856337 i want feedback if it works for others..
<tim8> can sm1 help me with this error msg >> "Could not make folder /home/comp/.local/share/Trash." what does it mean and how can i solve it? thank u
<miegamice> venik: what is samba?
<venik> Wait-- try doing it with the System Setting: Advance--> filesystem
<venik> you can find the drive there, and then mount it (u have to be root for that)
<kreib> anyone knows if it's possible to make the "more" command show file contents with colored language syntax?
<miegamice> how i can login wirh root?
<venik> http://us1.samba.org/samba/what_is_samba.html
<ardchoille> !sudo | miegamice You don't log in with root, it's neither supported nor necessary
<nuxil> miegamice, you need to make a root password first
<venik> when you click on Filesystem, at the bottom right you shall have the Administrator button
<ardchoille> nuxil: That is not supported nor recommended here
<miegamice> ardchoille: but i cannot change my permissions, to go in 2nd hdd
<miegamice> nuxil: how? thank u
<nuxil> sudo passwd root
<nuxil> ardchoille, it's dueble and he want to know how
<ardchoille> !supportroot | nuxil
<ubotu> nuxil: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<tim8> can sm1 help me with this error msg >> "Could not make folder /home/comp/.local/share/Trash." what does it mean and how can i solve it? i get this error whenever i start my comp
<ardchoille> miegamice: permissions for the /windows directory?
<nuxil> bleh dont lechure me about root.
<miegamice> ardchoille:  yes... thats the only way to get in that hdd
<ardchoille> nuxil: Then follow the recommendations for this channel :)
<nuxil> miegamice, but you sould use sudo
<miegamice> i mount my hdd, but when i try to open that, Pc sends error... cannot enter directory
<nuxil> ardchoille, when someone aske me howto and i know it. i tell em how to do it, even thou its not recommended. that must the other person deside themself.
<venik> miegmice-- if your XP drive is NTFS, you need to install some program in Linux to deal with that, I think
<miegamice> venik whats the name of program?
<ardchoille> miegamice: I sent you a link to the permissions page in hopes that you would learn a bit about permissions, that would benefit you in the long run.
<nuxil> mount with ntfs-3g
<venik> NTFS-3G
<nuxil> ys
<venik> go to add/remove programs, and type NTFS
<venik> r u using Kubuntu?
<miegamice> ardchoille: ok I will read again... maybe something i will lear
<miegamice> n
<venik> How do I find out what process ID is used by the Adobe Acrobat Reader?
<continentaltest> Currently using OO 2.3.1 with Kubuntu 7.10 -- both with latest upgrades and patches including KDE 4.0Need help with page headers.  Just converted our office from MS & windoze products to latest Kubuntu and OO products.  Have searched through manuals and Wikis without success.  What is correct way to mimic the MS-Word feature that enables a different first page format so that page headers and footers can be turned off on the
<ardchoille> miegamice: Hint, if you change permissions or ownership of that folder, you will be able to enter it
<venik> How do I upgrade to KDE4?
<Pici> !kde4 | venik
<ubotu> venik: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<miegamice> ardchoille: ok thank you very much... now i'm understand something to...
<ardchoille> miegamice: That will help you also in the future :)
<miegamice> ardchoille: thank, for helping me :)
<ardchoille> miegamice: yw
<miegamice> ardchoille: how to unmount hdd?
<nuxil> heh
<nuxil> sudo umount /dev/hdd
<ardchoille> miegamice: sudo umount /dev/hdd
<miegamice> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab ... I was hoping to unmount hdd, and try to mount again... maybe that will help... but..
<tim8> hi can someone help me plz?
<tim8> "Could not make folder /home/comp/.local/share/Trash." i get this error msg whenever i start my comp, how can i stop/solve it?
<ardchoille> miegamice: What is the device you are working with? /dev/hda1?
<miegamice> ardchoille: in properties to that hdd says hda1
<Sbucat> xvidcap is in ubuntu repo ?
<stdin> tim8: I'd try doing this in a terminal: "sudo chown -R $(id -un): /home/comp/.local"
<Jeroi> hey sorry again for same question, what was the file where I can get alias permanent?
<robot_jesus> Jeroi: so it loads up when you login ?
<Jeroi> yeah
<tim8>  <stdin> u want me to type it in a terminal?
<robot_jesus> Jeroi: ~/.bashrc
<Jeroi> thanks
<robot_jesus> your welcome!
<stdin> tim8: yes
<tim8> ok
<Jeroi> alias install='apt-get install'
<Jeroi> why that do not work?
<Jeroi> it works only when I type just install
<Jeroi> put if I type "sudo install"
<Jeroi> it wont work
<stdin> Jeroi: because install is also a command
<tim8>  <stdin> i did it does it mean it is solved?
<stdin> tim8: should be, try it
<tim8> ok thanx 4 the help
<Jeroi> but it wokrs without sudo
<Jeroi> but when I try to sudo the command it askes switch, which means install, upgrade or that kind of stuff
<stdin> yes, because then it's ran as you (with your basgrc)
<stdin> *bashrc
<parkin> !kompile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jeroi> ?
<stdin> Jeroi: the alias is only for your user
<stdin> !compile | parkin
<ubotu> parkin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<parkin> okay^
<Jeroi> how to make root aliases?
<stdin> Jeroi: probably by putting it in /root/.bashrc
<robot_jesus> the same way /root/.bashrc
<trappist> or /etc/bash_profile
<robot_jesus> i was trying to find the global one
<trappist> or /etc/profile
<stdin> /etc/bash.bashrc
<robot_jesus> yea that one
<robot_jesus> hey trappist i tried that chimay
<robot_jesus> very good
<robot_jesus> though I have to say, the american clones use the same yeast strain so the taste isnt _alot_ different
<trappist> yep :)
<robot_jesus> the chimay is defintly better
<Jeroi> ok
<Jeroi> I did put it install='sudo apt-get install"
<Jeroi> now it works always
<Jeroi> now to make search
<parkin> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jeroi> ok now I got all the nesessary commands just install, upgrade, update, search
<Jeroi> redused typing
<sigma_1234> how do i open a iso file?
<sigma_1234> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sigma_1234> ah well there we go
<Black_Monkey> hey, I'm getting the debian login manager thing instead of kdm, and it shows a small terminal window the whole time :/
<Black_Monkey> I've checked, and kdm is installed, as is kdm-kde4
<sigma_1234> did you try change anything?
<sigma_1234> the kde4 one is probably broken
<sigma_1234> try uninstalling it
<Black_Monkey> ok
<august_> ive downloaded skype and installed it but i cant run the exe file
<sigma_1234> also ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<sigma_1234> august: did you download the windows version of skype?
<Lynoure> august_: the right version would be .deb, not .exe
<sigma_1234> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<august_> nono.. http://www.skype.com/intl/sv/download/skype/linux/ ... the dynamic binary
<Lynoure> august_: and you could install it with   sudo dpkg -i filename
<august_> yeah its installed in a folder
<drif> what should there be in my ~/.vnc/xstartup file when I'd like to get login-screen instead of user's desktop when connecting via vnc?
<sigma_1234> august: read the guide in the link above if you have further problems
<august_> ok... thx
<jussi01> !skype | august_
<ubotu> august_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ChrisNor> hello
<sigma_1234> helo chrisnor. got a question?
<ChrisNor> yes
<jussi01> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ChrisNor> will kde4 come preinstalled with kubuntu 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> I believe so.
<jussi01> me too.
<robot_jesus> kde 4 needs to steal expose from mac
<sigma_1234> there will be a choice apparently
<jussi01> ChrisNor: If you are interested in kde4, you probably want to look into the kubuntu kde4 support channel #kubuntu-kde4
<sigma_1234> that too
<drif> how do I get to login screen when using vnc?
<saebbi> hey everybody... i am wondering if i can put debian reps in my sources.list
<jussi01> saebbi: not recomended
<jussi01> saebbi: we dont support it.
<saebbi> jussi01 i see... does it work the other way around?
<jussi01> saebbi: in short, dont mix repos...
<jussi01> IMHO.
<ScorpKing> saebbi: for that i suggest apt-cacher but like everyone will tell you, it's not recomended or supported
<saebbi> jussi01 ok.. u mind explaining why? what could happen if did mix them?
<trappist> saebbi: ubuntu packages have the advantage of being able to make assumptions about other packages on  your system and how they're packaged, which will be different for debian packages.  you might get lucky with some packages, but for the most part it won't work and you'll probably hose your system trying to make it work.
<jussi01> saebbi: trappist has a pretty good explanation :)
<ScorpKing> !debian | saebbi
<ubotu> saebbi: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<sigma_1234> saebbi: what do you want to install?
<saebbi> ok thank you guys, makes sense not to mix them then i guess
<trappist> saebbi: what you *can* safely do (though you might still run into dependency issues) is take debian *source* packages and build them.
 * ScorpKing nods..
<saebbi> sigma_1234 nothing particular.. few days ago a buddy wanted to install a software on his debian, which was only available as 0.99 in the debian reps, but 2.1 in the ubuntu reps...
<saebbi> trappist ok, at least something
<maddler> evening all...
<GS3User> i need some help...
<robot_jesus> sup bitch
<robot_jesus> ~ask
<robot_jesus> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jussi01> !language | robot_jesus
<ubotu> robot_jesus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robot_jesus> !robot
<august_> how do i download the files in the links?: Search and download the missing 32bit (i386) libs. (Hint [WWW] libdbus-1.3, [WWW] libqt4-core, [WWW] libqt4-gui, [WWW] libsigc++-2.0, [WWW] libXss)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about robot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robot_jesus> is slut bad language ?
<Pici> yes.
<ScorpKing> !coc > robot_jesus
<jussi01> august_: sudo apt-get install names-here
<august_> thx
<GS3User> i recently formatted a drive from ntfs to fat32. i've managed to get it mounted, but when i'm transfering files onto it via samba from an xp machine, the network path becomes unavaible (takes about 10-15 min for it to happen though)
<robot_jesus> ok then im out slut bitches
<robot_jesus> have fun :)
<ScorpKing> GS3User: is the fat32 drive on a linux box?
<GS3User> kubuntu, yes
<ScorpKing> GS3User: oh ok. do you have windows installed on that drive?
<GS3User> no, it's strictly for data storage. it's a single fat32 partition. takes up the entire drive
<Black_Monkey> hi, whenever I put a cd/dvd in the pc, it completely freezes :/
<ScorpKing> GS3User: i'd suggest you make it ext3 then. windows can access ext3 samba mounts without problems
<ScorpKing> ty stdin :)
 * stdin adjusts his highlights
<GS3User> ScoprKing: the kubuntu machine is a dual boot with xp. i don't boot to xp often anymore, but i would like to be able to access the drive when i do
<august_> trying to install skype but when i check for missing libraries i get this: libQtDBus.so.4 => not found , libQtGui.so.4 => not found , libQtNetwork.so.4 => not found , libQtCore.so.4 => not found
<august_> i cant find those packages
<stdin> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ScorpKing> GS3User: as far as i know there are programs to write to ext3 partitions on windows
<august_> im following the guide but those packages are installed but skype wont open
<GS3User> hmmm
<jussi01> !ext3 | GS3User
<ubotu> GS3User: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ScorpKing> ah. hehe
<stdin> august_: then install libqt4-core and libqt4-gui
<august_> cant find them
<stdin> they are all in main
<stdin> !info libqt4-core
<bmk789> stdin: updated today and the dependancy is fixed, installing KDE4 now
<ubotu> libqt4-core: Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 (gutsy), package size 1726 kB, installed size 5272 kB
<august_> or sry.. ive got them but it wont work
<stdin> then you'll have to speak to skype
<august_> fuck it then...
<stdin> !language | august_
<ubotu> august_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<august_> i said to skype not you
<jussi01> august_: please open konsole and type skype and tell me what it says
<stdin> skype isn't here
<Odd-rationale> stdin: Have you enabled the medibuntu repo?
<august_> :P
<stdin> Odd-rationale: no
<Odd-rationale> stdin: You can get skype from the medibuntu repo.
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<august_> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stdin> Odd-rationale: I don't want skype
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: august_ is looking for skype...
<sigma_1234> is adobe reader 8 anywhere in any of the repo's?
<ScorpKing> haha
<Odd-rationale> Oh, sorry,
<jussi01> sigma_1234: I beleive its in medibuntu
<GS3User> anyone know a quick way to format a drive to ext3 (w/out using GParted, it runs horrible slow on my system)?
<jussi01> qparted?
<LjL> GS3User: man mkfs
<august_> jussi01: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<aleksanteri> mkfs.ext3 ftw
<saebbi> GS3User parted
<sparrw> i have a program that reads from hard drive devices.  i need it to read from a file instead.  how can i masquerade a file as a /dev/hdX entry?
<sigma_1234> gee it is there
<nightrow> hi, i'm trying to strip down the memory usage of kubuntu for an old PC, does someone has a link to such an article ?
<maxime> hie
<fignew> nightrow: how much memory does that PC have?
<maxime> il y a des frncai ici ?
<nightrow> well, i'm running it in an emulator at the moment, but i want to know how to optimise it for a coming 256M RAM notebook
<olskolirc> how do I restore compiz back to kubuntu-desktop please?
<sourcemaker> nightrow: disable unused services...
<nightrow> sourcemaker: is there a wiki page to explain how to do that ? (or anthing else)
<sourcemaker> nightrow: I do not know this
<jussi01> !compiz | olskolirc
<Jay-Oh-En> does 64bit version have any problems
<ubotu> olskolirc: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<GS3User> parted doesn't support the creation of ext3 partitions, is there an easy way to format a drive to ext3?
<ardchoille> GS3User: qtparted
<sourcemaker> nightrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<nightrow> sourcemaker : thks for the link, but it don't explain how to shut down unneded services :(
<Black_Monkey> so any idea why kubuntu would crash whenever I put in a cd/dvd?
<Black_Monkey> *freeze
<Dr_Willis> whole system crashes? X crashes?
<Black_Monkey> whole system, I have to press the off switch
<Dr_Willis> try killing kde/kdm and doing it from a console. while watching the output of dmesg. I gueess for a start
<maddler> was anyone able to install KDE4 on Gutsy?
<Dr_Willis> Lots of us have played with kde4
<Dr_Willis> its in the topic. :)
<maddler> I keep having problems with kstartupconfig4
<Black_Monkey> hm, ok. can't kill kde at the moment, but I'll try that later, thanks
<Dr_Willis> I just removed kde4
<maddler> wops... sorry...
<maddler> didn't noticed... on irssi over ssh and topic wasn't fully shown...
<jmeng> hey, the kde4 packages from http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu aren't up to date, are they? I installed them but I can't change most settings (there is no bg image, the panel isn't configurable, ...)
<Black_Monkey> the panel isn't configurable in kde4 yet
<jmeng> oh bummer ;)
<hydrogen> See the topic..
<Black_Monkey> kde4 isn't exactly finished - hasn't got full feature parity with kde3.5 yet
<Dr_Willis> Now ya know one of the reasoons i removed kde4   :)
<hydrogen> off topic for this channel
<SSJ_GZ> jmeng: http://software-libre.rudd-o.com/KDE_4.0.0_emergency_FAQ#Why_can.27t_I_auto-hide.2F_resize_the_panel.3F__Can_I_add_a_new_panel.3F
<hydrogen> this all is
<Black_Monkey> yeah, I wanted to use kde4 final, but it's just not quite there
<hydrogen> #kubuntu-kde4
<Black_Monkey> ok, sorry :-x
<SSJ_GZ> jmeng: The lack of wallpaper should be fixed in SVN
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I did have wallpaper.
<jmeng> well, ok, then it's just not final enough for me I guess ;)
<stdin> Black_Monkey: what's kde4 final? and for that matter, what's kde3 final? there is no "final"
<jmeng> Dr_Willis: it disappeared a couple of weeks ago ;)
<Dr_Willis> its final in the sence that i guess its final for the developers to start building on.
<Black_Monkey> stdin: true
<stdin> jmeng: see my statement
<Black_Monkey> but the release, often called final :-)
<stdin> often called by who? no one said "Hey KDE4 final is out"
<stdin> it's KDE 4.0.0
 * hydrogen points out that this is not #kubuntu-kde4
<stdin> not even a .0.1 release yet
<Zombocom> so when will kde4 be standard in kde systems
<Zombocom> when it reaches 4.2?
<Zombocom> or what
<Dr_Willis> when it happens.. :)
<SSJ_GZ> Zombocom: Up to distros to decided.
<SSJ_GZ> -d
<hydrogen> Will be standard in hardy
<hydrogen> it sounds like
<hydrogen> or at least an option to be standard
<stdin> for new installs, yes
<hydrogen> However, it should be a bit more polished by then
<stdin> we should have at least 4.0.1 by then
<stdin> + any patches from svn we think are necessary
<hydrogen> I know aseigo is planning on doing what he can to make 4.0.x have panel configuration
<nightrow> does anyone knows what kaccess is used for ? (can i removed it for a low end system ?)
<Dr_Willis> !info kaccess
<ubotu> Package kaccess does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_Willis> !find kaccess
<ubotu> File kaccess found in exim4-base, kcontrol, kdebase-dbg, kdebase-workspace
<Dr_Willis> I would sugest leaving kaccess alone.
<nightrow> :p there is no man entry for it, and kaccess -h does not provide more info
<Dr_Willis> i recall there being some kde-light project.
<Dr_Willis> try running it and see what it does? it  looks like it may be a kde setting tool
<Odd-rationale> What are some good kde apps to put on my tablet pc? Suggestions?
<nightrow> well it only ouput 2 line in konsole when i launch it :/
<august_> i installed g++ through adept manager but i cant find it annywhere
<stdin> august_: it's not a gui
<stdin> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nightrow> btw i'm rather impressed seeing kde4.0 taking only 110M of ram at startup, for a modern desktop it is really contained
<ScorpKing> august_: take a look at kdevelop if you want to create apps
<BluesKaj> What is the setting in FF or T-bird that directs  the browser to open URL links ?
<ScorpKing> heh. he's gone
<jimmy51> question:  does anyone have a realistic expectation for high quality ATI Radeon drivers to be available for linux within the next 3 months?
<BluesKaj> jimmy51:  depending on the ATI card some of the newer proprietary driver work quite well, however the newer drivers work better with the hiend cards than the lower end onboards
<KB3POF> i'm having some problems
<KB3POF> I need help with connecting to the internet.
<nuxil> !sdpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> KB3POF:  can you be more specific ?
<GS3User> when i try to enable a newly created ext3 partition, I get an error: "The system reported: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1"
<KB3POF> BluesKaj:I can create the connection but I need to know how to connect it. Dial Up
<jimmy51> blueskaj:  i've got a PowerColor Radeon 9800SE, and the drivers have all bombed
<KB3POF> I can create a dial up connection but How do I connect to it or dial in
<stdin> !dialup
<BluesKaj> jimmy51, try the restricted driver pkg (which is the deafult installation driver) , but first make sure the other drivers you tried are uninstalled before activating the restricted driver in system settings/advanced
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<GS3User> when i try to enable a newly created ext3 partition, I get an error: "The system reported: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1" any suggestions on how to fix this?
<ScorpKing> KB3POF: i use wvdial
<BluesKaj> !restricted driver
<stdin> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<ScorpKing> GS3User: did you format it with mkfs.ext3 ?
<GS3User> i used qtparted
<ScorpKing> oh. same thing
<ScorpKing> GS3User: what does sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /<mountpoint> do?
<BluesKaj> !restricted manager | jimmy51
<BluesKaj> !restricted-manager | jimmy51
<BluesKaj> !info restricted-manager | jimmy51
<ScorpKing> KB3POF: sudo wvdialconf will detect and mostly setup the modem in /etc/wvdial.conf
<ScorpKing> !bot
<ubotu> jimmy51: restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers - GNOME frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 316 kB
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ScorpKing> the bot seem to have left maybe
<stdin> ScorpKing: nope
<ScorpKing> why does it not reply then?
<stdin> it did, look up
<Sinistral_> Hello, Is anyone already using kde4 for a general widget/panel question and someone using kdm-kde4?
<stdin> Sinistral_: #kubuntu-kde4
<SSJ_GZ> Sinistral_: →
<Sinistral_> thanks stdin
<KB3POF> thank you very much
<ScorpKing> stdin: hehe. i saw that. maybe it's slow, tired or sleeping. nvm
<GS3User> ScorpKing: it mounted the drive, however, attempting to enable it in System Settings yields the same error, also, attempting to write to the drive fails
<stdin> ScorpKing: it doesn't like multi-word factoids much
<ScorpKing> oh i see.
<stdin> some work, others don't work but don't show an error
<ScorpKing> GS3User: add an entry in /etc/fstab for the disk
<jimmy51> blueskaj:  i opened the system settings, restricted drivers, and enabled the non-free driver but after that always booted to a black screen
<ScorpKing> jimmy51: i have the same problem. ended up taking the card out. (no time to fix it today)
<GS3User> ScorpKing: what should I do with the entry that's already in there? (
<GS3User> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<GS3User> #
<GS3User> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ScorpKing> !paste | GS3User
<ubotu> GS3User: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<GS3User> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<GS3User> # /dev/sda2
<GS3User> UUID=0f12a8c6-74bc-4e4d-a82b-1cbadc03c4f8 / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<GS3User> # /dev/sda5
<ScorpKing> GS3User: stop
<GS3User> UUID=01095f9a-13ef-4b84-a0d9-79ec1dbf1df1 none swap sw 0 0
<GS3User> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
 * ScorpKing sighs..
<GS3User> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<GS3User> #Added by diskmounter utility
<GS3User> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,user 0 0
<jimmy51> scorpking:  yeah... i ended up reinstalling, and now just have software rendering.  i really really really hope a good driver comes out soon.  i'm trying to "market" kubuntu to my wife and other family members but i feel like a dope when my own system won't work
<GS3User> #Added by diskmounter utility
<GS3User> /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 ntfs uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,nouser,quiet 0 0
<GS3User> /dev/sdb1 /media/sdq1 vfat uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,nouser,quiet 0 0
<GS3User> whoops
<GS3User> my bad
<GS3User> i copied the wrong thing
<GS3User> i'm sorry
<GS3User> there's already an entry in fstab for the drive, what should i do with it? (/dev/sdb1 /media/sdq1 ext3 users,utf8,umask=000,atime,auto,rw,nodev,exec,nosuid 0 0)
<BluesKaj> jimmy51, maybe you should check your monitor drivers too , the custom setting seems to work with the restricted driver
<ScorpKing> jimmy51: haha. good luck
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, that's not what ppl want to hear from support ppl, volunteers or not.
<ScorpKing> !fstab | GS3User: look at this -
<ubotu> GS3User: look at this -: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: yeah i know. it's bedtime for me. (23:38)
<ScorpKing> nite guys. have fun
<BluesKaj> nite
<miegamice> oh man... where I can download video card driver for nvidia Geforce 7600GS for linux...?
<miegamice> why my skype instalation dont work for linux?
<Lynoure> miegamice: hard to say, if you won't give details
<Lynoure> miegamice: most likely culprit, however, is the mixer settings
<BluesKaj> !nvidia | miegamice
<ubotu> miegamice: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<miegamice> I just instaled linux, and i want to instal video card... i downloaded 2 drivers, but I cannot install them...
<stdin> !nickspam > bomber
<jimmy51> blueskaj, scorpking:  eh, i know how he feels.  i've spent two weeks trying to get the drivers working and failed each time.  i've setup my monitor driver as a generic 1440x900 widescreen lcd.  it works great until i enable the restricted video driver.
<jimmy51> blueskaj:  is there something i should do after the restricted driver to make my monitor happy?  (also, when i get the blank screen, i can't switch to a new session or anything)
<bomber> whats that nickspam hogwash mean?
<jussi01> bomber: did you read it?
<bomber> i didnt get anything to read
<jussi01> !nickspam > bomber
<jussi01> bomber: you should now have a private message from ubotu
<enry> goodnight
<bomber> ahhh ok
<jussi01> bomber: :)
<bomber> i was ghosting my nick that someones been using on this server
<bomber> so i was changing my nick back and forth to see if he/she tried to go back to it and they did
<BluesKaj> jimmy51, re you able to get to the shell or TTY prompt : ctrl+alt+F2, then do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , choose the vesa driver to get a desktop , then startx at the prompt . Then look for a driver for your monitor on the net ...that's about all i can think of. :P
<jussi01> bomber: ok, please try to part channels like this before doing that in future :)
<bomber> how can i see what channel they are in?
<bomber> i tried a whois and a who but nothing about channel is in it
<jussi01> bomber: I sugggest you join #freenode to sort that out :)
<bomber> ok thanks
<miegamice> where i can download drivers, without errors
<jussi01> miegamice: for?
<Jay-Oh-En> is there a text output that will tell me all the packages i have installed?
<Jay-Oh-En> cause im going to reinstall
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: aptitude
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: whats the command
<miegamice> jussi01: for nvidia video card... geforce 7600gs
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: the command is..  aptitude
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: then what do i do ?
<jussi01> !ati | miegamice
<ubotu> miegamice: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> !clone | Jay-Oh-En
<ubotu> Jay-Oh-En: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: there you are, even better :)
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: i dont want to install ALL the packages i just want to know what all i installed
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: yes, that tells you
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: k
 * stdin wishes people would read before replying
<miegamice> jussi01: in list, have that video card... but where i can get drivers?
 * miegamice hope, that someone helps
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: i did read i wish you wouldnt be a wanker
<stdin> !language | Jay-Oh-En
<ubotu> Jay-Oh-En: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<n0va> lo all, I'm interested in kUbuntu 7.10 64bit and need to know if the Helix player will install for FireFox in kUbuntu 7.10 64
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: wow
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: "To replicate your packages selection on another machine". what wan't clear? so we can update it if needed?
<jussi01> miegamice: kmenu -> system settings -> advanced -> restricted drivers
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: thats clear but not what i wanted/asked for i said "text file output" maybe like a program that can put a text file with the output of all of my packages i installed
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: yes, it created "my-packages"
<miegamice> jussi01: there is no place, like advenced
<jussi01> miegamice: yes, its a tab up the top
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: ill try it
<jussi01> miegamice: are you on kde 3 or 4 ?
<Dr_Willis> 5 :)
<jussi01> hehe
<miegamice> jussi01: kde 3
<miegamice> i think
<jussi01> miegamice: so in system settings, in the top left corner
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: maybe you can change "To replicate your packages selection on another machine" to "to get a text file with the output of all the packages you installed blah blah blah" something like that
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: but now that i know what it does i wont ask any other questions
<Dr_Willis> I thought   it was rather clear. :)
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_Willis: sorry :[ i didnt get it til he explained to me that thats what it does
<Dr_Willis> Well its a rather straight forward command, of course.. if you know bash basics.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: or instead of changing that whole sentence change the mypackages part to mypackages.txt
<Dr_Willis> I got a similer script also i found.
<miegamice> jussi01: apearance?
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_Willis: i still havent got around to buying a bash book so you know where im coming from right?
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_Willis: i didnt mean to harp on anybody
<Dr_Willis> Jay-Oh-En:  theres 100000000000000's of bash tutorial web sites. :)
<jussi01> miegamice: no
<Dr_Willis>  the use of > redirections  is rather fundamental.. and worth learning about.  Lots of neat things ya can do.
<Dr_Willis> Of coruse that whole backup/restore command  eqeuence could proverly be changed to a rather fancy looking ssh command also. :)
<jussi01> miegamice: just to clarify, how did you install this system?
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_Willis: are they free?
<miegamice> jussi01: linux? or what?
<mjwild> Hi I need to get nero for Kubuntu, has anyone got it working on Kubuntu to burn DVD's
<jussi01> miegamice: nm. above all the little icon should be a tab that says advanced
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_Willis: if i install ubuntu from a disk what all can i delete so its not like how it is now
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_Willis: i have a home folder formated
<stdin> mjwild: why do you need nero? k3b is pre-installed
<mjwild> tried to burn AVI file to DVD and it does not play on DVD player, I must be doing something wrong
<mjwild> stdin
<stdin> you need to make it into a dvd video
<mjwild> yes
<mjwild> how do i do that
<jussi01> !info devede
<ubotu> devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<miegamice> jussi01: i have old v of linux
<jussi01> miegamice: Im sorry, Im off to bed now, hopefully someone else can help
<jpatrick> jussi01: night
<jussi01> night
<rbDESKTOP> how do i start kde4 ?
<rbDESKTOP> afther i installed it
<stdin> choose "KDE 4" from the login menu
<rbDESKTOP> i dont see that
<rbDESKTOP> that's wy i asked
<miegamice> ok jussi01bb
<hydrogen> rbDESKTOP: See the topic
<miegamice> with upgrades linux will install my video card?
<hola> someone are able to help me to configure kubuntu on virtual machine in order to make a net with kubuntu on pc
<flowers> does anyone know anything about ram disks?
<miegamice> flowers: what disks?
<flowers> a ram disk
<flowers> miegamice: it's a temporary disk fromed on your systems memory
<rbDESKTOP> nobody in the other chan
<flowers> miegamice: i know for windows there are diffrent programs to do so, and was wondering if anyone knew anything for *nix
<miegamice> flowers: dont know... maybe if you say in my language, i will remember :)
<geos> I think the live-CDs are using ram disks
<flowers> miegamice: what language?
<flowers> geo
<miegamice> latvian
<flowers> geos: your probably right, but i was wondering if i could permanently set something up that would run at boot, so i could say, install amarok in it
<flowers> not that it needs to be faster, but i just want it to mess around with
<ehamberg> Hello, I use kwin from KDE 4 in KDE 3.5.8, but I can't turn off its notifications in the control panel. (I guess kwin 3's control panel is shown.) How can I turn off these notifications? I was told to use kcmshell4, but that command isn't available in KDE 7.10, it seems.
<ehamberg> Err, it was of course not in my $PATH as I don't use KDE 4. Sorry! :)
<miegamice> flowers: i know what you mean
<FaiDillinGer> can someone please help about kbluetooth on gutsy
<FaiDillinGer> i cannot send files from mobile phone to pc
<FaiDillinGer> but i can send from pc to mobile phone
<miegamice> because you cannot find pc from mobile, right?
<FaiDillinGer> i can find the pc
<geos> flowers: perhaps "mount /dev/ram0 /media/ramdisk" may help you
<FaiDillinGer> but when i try to connect to it with my mobile phone, it says connection interrupted
<FaiDillinGer> the tray icon of kbluetooth becomes blue for a second and then it becomes grey again
<flowers> geos: how do i specify size?
<FaiDillinGer> i already try googling about this, but i cannot find any answers
<miegamice> FaiDillinGer:  I don't know about bluetooth on pc...
<geos> menu.lst
<geos> ramdisk_size=x
<FaiDillinGer> miegamice: thx anyways. if anyone can provide any help, itd be welcome
<geos> FaiDillinGer: you need a ftp-server on your pc for doing this
<miegamice>  how do I install nvidia video card... i saw, that linux support my video card, but when I tried to install that, it send an error..
<FaiDillinGer> geos: oh really ? it wasnt needed any ftpd on feitsy
<FaiDillinGer> geos: it is pretty weird why i would need an ftpd since i dont even get the lit of services from the pc
<FaiDillinGer> list of services
<geos> FaiDillinGer: bluetooth-standard says so: But its File Transfer Profile not Protocol
<geos> oh
<hola> how to connect to kubuntu in a small net
<geos> but without services running your clients won't get a list
<FaiDillinGer> file transfer is just one of many services
<FaiDillinGer> why dont i get other services
<geos> that's correct
<geos> i don't know which other service are running on your pc
<geos> mom i try on my machine
<geos> FaiDillinGer: perhaps you can install pushobexd and try again
<geos> FaiDillinGer: a sorry! The correct paket name: obexpushd
<FaiDillinGer> geos: it is already installed
<geos> Another approach: Is any other bluetooth-device connected to the pc or mobile?
<FaiDillinGer> geos: unfortunately i do not have any other bluetooth device i can try with
<geos> Ok then this can't be a problem. If the pc is slave of an other connection it can't offer services to the mobile
<FaiDillinGer> geos:  it turns out, after googling, that this is a know bug on gutsy : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/146145
<FaiDillinGer> thanks for helping anyways
<limac> can i export a file from kooka directly as a pdf?
<petek> anyone have any experience getting surround sound working with an sb live on alsa?
<user_> help! i have a laptop whose mobo will no longer read an IDE HDD.  I successfully installed Feisty on a USB external HDD.  Unfortunately, the current BIOS does not support booting from USB.  Is there a utility or freeware BIOS that I can use to fix this?
<user_> btw, its on a Sony Vaio PCG-FRV37, Phoenix BIOS
<geos> FaiDillinGer: Don't mention it
<user_> And I can use the Live CD just fine
<FaiDillinGer> geos:  why is that
<geos> FaiDillinGer: why is what?
<SlimeyPe1e> "don't mention it" is a phrase in English
<SlimeyPe1e> it means "no problem"
<inaety> how can i use the kde4 kdm
<geos> FaiDillinGer: master-slave (problem)?
<FaiDillinGer> SlimeyPe1e: ok thanks. i have at least learned something today
<FaiDillinGer> :p
<geos> FaiDillinGer: hope it will be fixed soon...
<FaiDillinGer> i hope too
<FaiDillinGer> geos: i got it working following the instructions on this website
<FaiDillinGer> geos: thank you for helping me anyways
<FaiDillinGer> http://knightlust.blogspot.com/2007/12/bluetooth-blues-in-kubuntu-gutsy.html
<blizzzek> gn8
<BluesKaj> FF still won't launch from URL links in Thunderbird . None of the so called fixes that i've managed to track down will launch FF ...suggestions ?
<adasf> hello i have a problem with kate
<DreadKnight> sudo apt-get remove kate
<DreadKnight> just kidding
<adasf> when i write my code and press enter then kate starts from the beginning
<adasf> it doesn't remove the previous tabs
<adasf> if you know what i man
<adasf> mean
<adasf>  it doesn't REMEMBER the previous tabs
<adasf> sorry
<ainrout> i installed vmware in ubuntu and windows xp in vmware, but i don't find my nvidia video card in windows xp, how do i fix this
<ainrout> and this is my last question: is a "physical windows install" (which is recommended only for advanced users) physical only regarding the harddisk, or is it "more physical" in other ways, too?
<Dr_willis> I kate may not have an auto-indenting feature..
<Dr_willis>  ainrout  it means to a real physical disk.  thats it as far as i know
<ainrout> Dr_willis: oh, just that, nothing more?
<Dr_willis> ainrout,  nothing else that i know of.
<ainrout> Dr_willis: thank you
<ibkanat> can I get some help with nvidia-glx?  does it work with kubuntu kd4?
<ibkanat> I did the binary install from adept and nvidia-xconfig but still having troubles
<ibkanat> nv is working but I need the glx
<ibkanat> I did glxinfo | grep render but it doesnt have that command
<Dr_willis> be sure the xorg.conf is set to use nvidia'
<Dr_willis> nov 'nv'
<Dr_willis> Not nv. :)
<ibkanat> I tried both the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<Dr_willis> what is your video card?
<ibkanat> yeah I did have failure when the xconfig changed it so I had to put it back to nv
<ibkanat> geforce go2 6150
#kubuntu 2008-01-16
<ibkanat> currrently have nvidia-glx installed.... I tried to do the nvidia install from download but didnt have the right headers
<ibkanat> maybe now I do just had a update
<ibkanat> it is supported by the nvidia driver I have had it working before
<ibkanat> just a bit at a loss what to do now
<ibkanat> is there a way to check if the module installed right?
<parkin> !juk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about juk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zealot87> can anyone help me with xorg, i was trying to set dual monitors and now it's all messed up, i just want it to work with one of my monitors again :P
<Zealot87> it keeps thinking the agp graphics card is located at PCI;1;0;0 or something
<Dr_willis> ibkanat,  check the troubleshooting guide at the !nvidia page I guess.
<Zealot87> i dont know how to tell it that it isnt
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | ibkanat
<ubotu> ibkanat: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> Zealot87,   check in /etc/X11/ there may be a backuped/origibnal xorg.conf file.
<ibkanat> thanks I have tried those will look again I guess
<ibkanat> is it worth it to try out kde4 is it fairly stable?
<Dr_willis> ibkanat,  There is a glx module that needs to get loaded I thouhgt.. or perhaps with nvidia cards it DOSENT need tog et loaded.
<Dr_willis> dont get to excit3ed about kde4 at this time.
<Dr_willis> its still a work in progress
<Zealot87> how do i move files from the commandline?
<ibkanat> ok I am using it and it looks nice
<Dr_willis> It was constantly crashing on me.,
<Zealot87> how do i make the 'dir' command go slowly so i can see all the directories?
<Dr_willis> dir command?
<Dr_willis> Hmmm
<ibkanat> ok... I guess I will wait is it Kubuntu's or is kde 4 fairly unstable??? I thought they just had a final release
<ibkanat> ls
<Dr_willis> most people use 'ls' :) not dir.
<Dr_willis> dir | less   for pageing the output
<Zealot87> im used to windows command prompt
<Dr_willis> I have ls for windows/dos :)
<Zealot87> welll, i never learned ls then :P
<Zealot87> i was really young when i used DOS
<Dr_willis> time to learn the bash FUNdaMENTALs :)
<Zealot87> which of the old xorg.conf files should i use
<Dr_willis> Zealot87,  depends on what ones you got..  and what you did to enable the dual monitors.
<Dr_willis> ls -l shows them and the date last changed.  try the earliest one
<Zealot87> uhhh i used the xorg configure program in the new kubuntu :P
<Dr_willis> ls -l still shows the date.
<genii> Zealot87: kxgenerator ?
<Dr_willis> New Kubuntu?
<genii> Dr_willis:  :)
<Zealot87> oooh that makes pretty lists :)
<Zealot87> genii, it is in the system settings of kubuntu
<ibkanat> thanks Dr_willis laters
<Zealot87> after that didnt work though, i reverted to dpkg reconfigure but that just ruined my xorg.conf :P
<Zealot87> ok now how would i switch the xorg.conf with an old one?
<genii> Zealot87: it will be something like    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf<date of one you want>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zealot87> and that will do the replacing for me?
<genii> Zealot87: yes
<Zealot87> i think its working, im starting x now
<genii> Zealot87: where I put <date of one you want> substitute accordingly
<Zealot87> yeah i used xorg.conf.1 because 2-9 were all yesterday :P
<Zealot87> it worked!
<Zealot87> thanks all for help!
<Dr_willis> And once again logic and though pays off! :)
<Dr_willis> Thought.
<Dr_willis> and a little shell voodoo. (but its not)
<wesley> how would you install ubuntu on 1 gb?
<Dr_willis> wesley,  depends on what you want it to do.
<Dr_willis> a 1gb usb drive? Or you are just real real tight on hd space?
<biovore> wesley: hmm server install and install console system then install the gui stuff peice mill.. ( if on a HD )
<wesley> just daily use but what i mean is the OX Computer i dis=d see 2 on ebay
<wesley> it looks a nice computer that ox computer its runs fedora core 7 i did here
 * Dr_willis is totally lost. :)
<wesley> http://xoforall.com
<Dr_willis> 1gb i going to be tight for  a kubuntu/ubuntu isntall.. its proberly doable. but not much space for  other things
<wesley> you could chose for a flash usb thing to run your os on it?
<Dr_willis> Installing ubuntukubuntu to a usb-flash has issues to watch out for also
<wesley> i know i did try it with 2 gb mini sd
<Dr_willis> running kubuntu on one of the OLPC  laptops will be a bit tight.
<wesley> it gots 450 mhz and 256 mb ram
<Dr_willis> yes.. and it will still be a bit tight..
<Dr_willis> I imagine theres people doing it :)
<Odd-rationale> wesley: I would think that you would need more than a gb. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Dr_willis> for a 'full' linux disrto on that thing. I think DSL, or PuppyLinux may serve better.
<Odd-rationale> wesley: And even though your flash usb might say 1 gb, it might really be less than tha.
<Odd-rationale> *that
<Paddy_EIRE> zenwalk maybe Dr_willis
<wesley> that things runs fedora its seems standaard the OX computer runs linux
<Dr_willis> its running a very very very cut down fedora
<Paddy_EIRE> matchbox window manager
<Odd-rationale> wesley: I agree with Dr_willis. Use dsl or (my pref) puppy linux.
<Dr_willis> it does run linux correct.. :) linux can run on lots of things..
<biovore> well I have mashed debian sarge into 400MB and 128MB ram on a PI 233 MHz Machine and it worked ok.. Just don't expect much..
<Dr_willis> that dosent mean you can install kubntu on it and have it run we..
<posingaspopular> offtopic guys....
<Daisuke_Ido> toasters...  microwaves...  the occasional hamster
<Zealot89> i just dont work with the shell enough to remember all of the commands well enough.  but most importantly because i just switched back to kubuntu after the final year in an 8 year lifespan of my windows machine finally came to an end :P
<wesley> yeah okay i know you need for kubuntu 2 gb but mint linux seems to run on it and fedora
 * genii contemplates the linux powered internet coffee appliance
<Dr_willis> I would think a minimal hd space needed for a useable kubuntu system would be about a 1gb+
<wesley> but first getting one i live in dutch
<genii> Dr_willis: With always using the wipe cache switch of apt-get I managed to install on 780Mb
 * Dr_willis has lost the logic of this thread. :)
<Dr_willis> genii,  You sicko! :0
<genii> heehee
<wesley> wipe cache off?
<Dr_willis> when you isntall packages they get cached in /var/cache/apt/SOMTHING :)
<Dr_willis> that cache can get a bit big at times
<genii> wesley: apt-get stores in /var/cache/apt/archives, there is a switch whch always wipes it after installing the app
<Dr_willis> so in 'theory' one can install kubuntu on a 1gb filesytem.. with work.
<wesley> yeah okay but will everthing work on 450 mhz
<biovore> kde will be slow and you need 384 MB ram for all the eye candy
<wesley> What the Classmate PC?
<genii> I remember now, made apt.conf entry of APT::Dir::Cache::pkgcache "/tmp";
<ainrout> is linux another type of ubuntu, or is it just a "kernel"?
<wesley> The Classmate pc looks intresting
<genii> linux itself is just the kernel, yes
<genii> ainrout: linux itself is just the kernel, yes
<biovore> If your not doing graphics.. linux can be very small
<genii> ainrout: A distrbution of linux like ubuntu is the kernel of linux (sometimes adjusted with patches to make the applications supplied with it operate properly) with a bundled set of applications
<Dr_willis> Linux is all about layers and legos. :) Not layers like an Onion. :)
<Dr_willis> PuppyLinux - is a full disrto that can fit under 50mb.
<MaTiAz> linux is whatever you can make it :p
<dorkface> Hi all.  I have a dell laptop that has volume control by buttons.  However, with kmix, the volume goes up and down 10% each time, not sensitive enough for my tastes.  Does anyone have enough experience with it to lead me in the right direction?
<ainrout> aha, thank you
<wesley> its not easy getting in europa a xo laptop
<Dr_willis> i think id rather have an Asus EEEpc. then an XO. But thats just me. :P
<flowers> does anyone run compiz?
<wesley> The Asus eee pc is indeed al little better but expensive
<Dr_willis> Yep. Depends on your needs.
<Dr_willis> I cant afford either.. so im getting Neither. :P
<amine> bonsoir tout le monde
<amine> j'ai une question
<biovore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stealthy> Anyone know if there's a way to do software T&L for gma950 on linux? I know the windows drivers do it, but this isn't windows
<biovore> stealthy: T&L?
<Doctor_Subtilis> is it possible to reinstall compiz-fuzion AND its dependencies from terminal?
<Dr_willis> why do you need to 'reinstall' it?
<Dr_willis> yes.its  doable Doctor_Subtilis
<sweettooth> i'm trying to install a program and after doing a 'make' i get the following list of errors... http://pastebin.com/d1be944b4
<sweettooth> help?
<Doctor_Subtilis> it keeps saying that xgl is missing
<Doctor_Subtilis> and it was working the other day
<Dr_willis> sweettooth,  you did install the build-essential package?
<Dr_willis> Doctor_Subtilis,  thats most likely a X driver issue. Not a compiz issue
<sweettooth> what package is that
<Doctor_Subtilis> it was working for a week or so actually, no problems
<Doctor_Subtilis> gahh
<sweettooth> Dr_willis: can i get that through apt-get?
<Doctor_Subtilis> btw, this is Zealot87 who just switched his xorg.conf back, so that could be the problem then...i was hoping it wasnt
<genii> Wow,this room seems full of Dr's
<Doctor_Subtilis> hehe
 * sweettooth is a linux nooberz :)
<Doctor_Subtilis> Dr_willis; how can i get it reconfigured to work then? should i uninstall it and reinstall it and its dependencies?
 * genii ponders the ubiquitous sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tlmarker> can someone help me with KDE4?
<Dr_willis> Doctor_Subtilis,  if the X driver is messed up/not right - thats nothing to do with compiz
<sweettooth> Dr_willis: as a matter of fact, yes I did install the build-essential package. I just checked.
<sweettooth> why else  would i be getting these errors?
<sweettooth> http://pastebin.com/d1be944b4
<Doctor_Subtilis> well what should i do to fix X then?
<Doctor_Subtilis> graphics are working just fine
<genii> sweettooth: You are trying to compile Enlightenment window manager?
<tlmarker> has anyone tryed the new KDE4?
<sweettooth> genii: yes.
<genii> sweettooth: Why not just install the package instead
<sweettooth> genii: rpm?
<genii> sweettooth: no.
<genii> sweettooth: in konsole:    sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<sweettooth> ok let me try that 1 sec
<Dr_willis> This is when it pays to summarize the question.. not just paste a pastebin site and expect people to read the actual queation
<sweettooth> genii: got some errors.. wanna see?
<genii> sure
<genii> sweettooth: Was your computer connected to the internet when you installed kubuntu?
<sweettooth> genii: http://pastebin.com/d233b8b22
<sweettooth> genii: no.
<BluesKaj> FF still won't launch from URL links in Thunderbird . None of the so called fixes that i've managed to track down will launch FF ...suggestions ?
<Doctor_Subtilis> is there a compiz irc channel?
<genii> sweettooth: sudo apt-get remove --purge enlightenment; sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/enlightenment* ; sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<biovore> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sweettooth> genii: ok one sc
<sweettooth> genii: same errors
<Doctor_Subtilis> anyone know how to reposition the kopete bubbles?
<sweettooth> genii: got any other suggestions?
<genii> sweettooth: The package you have been trying to compile is interfering
<sweettooth> genii: i see. So what should i do?
<genii> sweettooth: So if you are still in the directory which you tried "make" or "make install" from, do "make clean"
<sweettooth> genii: Gotcha
<sweettooth> genii: done.
<genii> sweettooth: Then try again only: sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<sweettooth> genii: ok, 1 sec
<genii> laptop is dying need to go dig out cord, away a bit
<sweettooth> genii: same eror =/
<sweettooth> error*
<Dr_willis> the Geubuntu and gOS repositories have all sorts of Enlightenment related packages. :P
<Dr_willis> Not that i cared much for gOS or geubuntu very much.
<stealthy> biovore: T&L - transform and lighting
<genii> sweettooth: Well, since it thinks at least part of enlightenment is already in there, perhaps try instead:   sudo apt-get install --reinstall enlightenment
<genii> back, incidentally ;)
<stealthy> so anyway, does anyone know of some sort of software gma950 T&L emulation?
<sweettooth> genii: nope :(
<genii> sweettooth: OK, as before with "make clean"   but this time with "make dist-clean"
<dick-richardson> how do I view quicktime in firefox?
<sweettooth> genii: ok 1 sec
<mathieu__> hola
<mathieu__> how can I search which package contain a certain binary?
<mathieu__> ie. Im looking for kde4-config
<sweettooth> genii: make: *** No rule to make target `dist-clean'.  Stop.
<crimsun> mathieu__: apt-find, http://packages.ubuntu.com
 * genii ruminates
<crimsun> s#find#file#
<crimsun> (sorry, have been typing 'find' very often in the past twenty minutes)
<iVoted> just a quick question... Where would i go to get more plasmoids for kde4?
<mathieu__> thanks. (its weird that apt-find is not installed by default, then...)
<crimsun> mathieu__: it's apt-file; see my above correction
<mathieu__> err apt-file, lol
<crimsun> note that http://packages.ubuntu.com has a variable delay
<genii> sweettooth: OK. There is another way which may work. It will download the correct source code for enlightenment into the current directory and then compile it into a .deb file which you can then do: sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>   with. So we need to be in the dir above the one which you put the other source code in so it overwrites
<_hufi_> how i can enter on kubuntu here?
<_hufi_> www.knuddels.at
<genii> sweettooth: So in this case it looks like your /home/sweettooth/desktop    directory
<stdin> !java | _hufi_
<ubotu> _hufi_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<genii> desktop with uppercase D that is
<mathieu__> iVoted: extragears-plasma-data
<genii> sweettooth: so in that dir:  sudo apt-get source --compile enlightenment
<stdin> mathieu__: that's just the images for the plasmoids, it needs extragears-plasma to work
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> stdin: Any word on kde4 ligature yet? (just curious)
<sweettooth> genii: ok 1 sec
<sweettooth> genii: im going to make a new dir on my desktop and do it there
<genii> sweettooth: OK
<stdin> genii: if it wasn't released with 4.0.0, then it basically needs someone to go out and choose to package it
<iVoted> mathieu__: thanks
<umbert> salve
<sweettooth> genii: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<umbert> c'è qlk italiano?
<_hufi_> i dont understand
<_hufi_> how i enable backports?
<stdin> !backports | _hufi_
<ubotu> _hufi_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<NickPresta> !backports | _hufi_
<stdin> !it | umbert
<ubotu> umbert: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> sweettooth: ok 1 minute roomie venting here
<sweettooth> ok
<sweettooth> lol
<NickPresta> umbert, tipo: /join #kubuntu-it
<genii> sweettooth: OK back
<sweettooth> genii: ok.. just let me know which lines to uncomment in sources file
<_hufi_> stdin cant you simpely say what i have to type in the console to enter this side?
<genii> sweettooth: edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list   .If you have lines beginning # deb-src  remove the # if you have no lines beginning like this then for every line which begins with deb <something>  duplicate this line and make the new line begin deb-src <whatever>
<mith__> hi all
<mathieu__> hmm im trying to build a kde4 program but I have problems doing it with the supplied kde4
<mathieu__> is it supposed to work or.. well, not yet?
<genii> sweettooth: Remember you need admin priveege to edit this file so from konsole is sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   or from kde gui alt-f2 then kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> _hufi_: just install sun-java6-jre
<mith__> i have tried to install a .deb package but it says "the package doesn't exists" but... it's there!!...
 * stdin goes back to meeting
<dsmith_> anyone know if the netgear wireless 311 pci card works with *buntu?
<genii> sweettooth: After saving the changes: sudo apt-get update     then try again    sudo apt-get source --compile enlightenment
<sweettooth> genii: ok
<dsmith_> e17? eww
<dsmith_> well my opinion anyways
<sweettooth> genii: http://pastebin.com/m50656b48
<Dr_willis> I think i would like enlughtntment more if they removed the  flashy eyecandy
<genii> dsmith_: I think 16 may still be the package
<Dr_willis> but then what would be the point. :)
<genii> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-5 (gutsy), package size 398 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<_hufi_> stdin it dosent work
<Dr_willis> the gOS and Geubuntu disrtos (ubuntu variants) have enhanced enlightment pcakges in their repos also.
<maco_> Hola manes....
<maco_> English o Español????????
<genii> sweettooth: sudo apt-get source build-dep --compile enlightenment
<mith__> i have tried to install a .deb package... but when it starts installing it, it says: " the package doesn't exist" what is the problem? what should i do?
<_hufi_> stdin haha funkt doch
<mith__> any idea?
<_hufi_> stdin thx
<maco_> People, I need help!!!!!!!
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genii> maco_: You still have not descried your problem
<sweettooth> genii: E: Unable to find a source package for build-dep
<genii> *described
<maco_> ok...
<maco_> I want to install KDE4
<maco_> on my Ubuntu
<genii> sweettooth: sudo apt-get build-dep enlightenment; sudo apt-get source --compile enlightenment        <goes to look at manpage for apt-get for a minute>
<stdin> maco_: do you read channel topics?
<genii> maco_: do /topic   to see the link you need
<maco_> Ubuntu 8.04. I have installed it from the terminal, typing: <sudo apt-get install kde4-core> and it installed succesfully. The problem is that when i choose it on the login screen, and y login succesfully, It never shows me the desktop. It says me: <Could not start D-BUS. Check your installation> What should I do??
<maco_> Can anybody help me?? Please!!
<genii> sigh
<maco_> Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Dr_willis> maco_: do /topic   to see the link you need
<sweettooth> genii: ok
<maco_> Dr_willis i dont understand!!!!
<genii> maco_: go to channel #kubuntu-kde4
<maco_> ok....
<genii> maco_: Since you are also running 8.04 you will not find support yet in this channel, try instead #ubuntu+1 channel for that
<maco_> Are you sending me to that channel???????????
<maco_> Cant you help me???
<genii> maco_: click on where it says #kubuntu-kde4 or #ubuntu
<genii> #ubuntu+1   rather      to go there
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<genii> Hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> not to mention the topic in #ubuntu+1 pretty much says that if you don't know what you're doing, you have no business running hardy yet - not those exact WORDS, true, but the concept is there
<maco_> And... why do you have this channel??? If you arent helping me!!!!!!
<Dr_willis> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<genii> sweettooth: Any joy yet? I need to leave soon to catch the last priod of hockey at a friend's house :)
<genii> *period
<sweettooth> genii: lol
<sweettooth> genii: looks like it went well but how do i know if its installed
<genii> sweettooth: Good. You should have now at the login screen under where you choose session type the window manager enlightenment which you can choose
<sweettooth> ooo ok
<sweettooth> thanks :D
<sweettooth> genii = the best
<sweettooth> XD
<sweettooth> g2g now.. got a date =)
<sweettooth> c ya
<genii> maco_: Some point to make: This channel is for supported versions of kubuntu. Hardy (8.04) is not yet a supported version. You can find some support for 8.04 in the channel #ubuntu+1 Also. kde4 is also not yet officially supported in this channel. So you have come to the wrong channel twice in a way of speaking. We have referred you to the corrct places to go for what you need.
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a cd out yet to install kubuntu with kde4 as default?
<kilrae> genii: does kubuntu support windows?
<Dr_willis> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<genii> CPrgmSwR2: No. But a debian livecd with kde4 preview exists. Google may find you where to download it
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: have you seen the announcement page? it's on there
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin yes hafl the programs are missing
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: what half?
<CPrgmSwR2> Like okular
<CPrgmSwR2> kopete
<Dr_willis> they are in the repos i thought. Not isntalled by default.
<CPrgmSwR2> And amarok2
<CPrgmSwR2> Along with koffice21
<NickPresta> CPrgmSwR2, amarok2 is not out yet, AFAIK
<Dr_willis> look in the package maanger.
<stdin> nothing has amarok2 or koffice2
<stdin> those aren't released
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<stdin> amarok isn't even in beta yet
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<stroud> I tried gutsy alpha 3 and it doesn't seem to have the restricted drivers package.  I need it for the broadcom wireless driver
<NickPresta> stroud, gutsy (stable) is released.
<stroud> opps I meant the next release (hardy?)
<NickPresta> hardy, yes.
<NickPresta> !hardy | stroud
<ubotu> stroud: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<parkin> is there any releaseschedule for the next version of kubuntu aswell?
<Daisuke_Ido> there will be an 8.04 release, but as far as i know, it will NOT be a long-term support lease.
<Daisuke_Ido> release*
<parkin> ok
<sMonk> Hello all
<sMonk> Hey, I just noticed a lot of the core has updates (kde4).. is there a site to get "what" in the code is being updated?
<maco_> How do I open KONKEROR from the Konsole??
<maco_> ¿¿??
<maco_> I want to open Konkeror from Gnome, from terminal
<ubuntu_> anyone know how to fix grub error 5 i tried googlin it but couldnt find an answer
<maco_> Could u help me??
<Dr_willis> the command 'konqueror' starts konqueror.
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: i think genii committed seppuku
<Daisuke_Ido> and i completely understand why
<Dr_willis> grub error 5 -  5 : "Disk geometry error" This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  is this on a  old system?    You may need to enable the lba mode stuff.. Ive not had to mess with that in years, used to be a issue years ago with  hard drives.
<ubuntu_> its not very old
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, :)
<Dr_willis> has it ever worked , what have you done recently to it? what have you tried so far....
<Daisuke_Ido> dark chocolate-covered espresso beans...  nomnomnom
<trac1> have a question regarding system requirements
<nosrednaekim> trac1: ok
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. finding 2 different sites that give what error 5 means...
<Dr_willis> 5 : Partition table invalid or corrupt This error is returned if the sanity checks on the integrity of the partition table fail. This is a bad sign.
<ubuntu_> i had kubuntu on it a while ago but i formated my hd since then i have recently installed xp then i tried installing kubuntu and that happened...well i really dono what to try
<NickPresta> trac1, what is your question?
<trac1> is ubuntu going to work well on a p3, or do I need to install kubuntu?
<trac1> new to linux alltogether
<nosrednaekim> trac1: both should work about the same
<NickPresta> trac1, I would imagine ubuntu will run slightly better (due to Gnome) than Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  if its a clean install and nothign worth saving. I would say use fdisk and delete all the partitions, leaving the hd unallocated. restart the isntaller, and let it partition the drive.
<trac1> i started w/ a new format
<trac1> picked up a cheap lappy to play around w/
<nosrednaekim> trac1: how fast is the processor?
<ubuntu_> ok ty ill try
<trac1> 933
<nosrednaekim> p3's can range from 500 - 1ghz
<nosrednaekim> trac1: nice... how much ram?
<trac1> 256
<nosrednaekim> trac1: ok, either kubuntu or ubuntu should work just fine
<trac1> need to find some more, but it ran the graphic installer
<NickPresta> trac1, that should run fine if you have the "special" effects turned off. I used to run Kubuntu (5.10) on a P3, 733 laptop with 256 RAM. You should be fine, at worst :)
<trac1> altogether not a bad experience, things work differently then windows f/s
<Dr_willis> sudo chown willis.willis /media/windows ----> no affect.
<Dr_willis> doh wrong channel. :)
<draik> Hello all
<nosrednaekim> trac1: yep, thats the first step to learning linux :)
<nosrednaekim> hey draik
<draik> I have been looking into an internal wireless card for my new laptop
<draik> Does anyone know if this is a good card... Orinoco 8660-FC -N  ?
<draik> Hey nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> draik: I think Orinoco's are good...
<biovore> most intell chipsets work well..
<draik> nosrednaekim: http://www.bizsyscon.com/product.php?id=3936
<nosrednaekim> biovore: intel doesn't make wireless cards ;)
<biovore> nosrednaekim: they make wireless chipsets.. (the part that matters)
<nosrednaekim> biovore: yeah, but you just can't buy a mini-pci card
<biovore> nosrednaekim: intel makes a 3945ABG Network card that is mini-pci expre
<nosrednaekim> really? and sells it on retail?
<Dr_willis> Argh - time to go to work. 3rd shift. :(  well  night all.
<biovore> nosrednaekim: kcm_knetworkconfmodule
<biovore> grr
<biovore> nosrednaekim: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_PRO/Wireless_3945ABG_Mini-PCI_Express_Adapter
<biovore> That what you talking about?
<nico__> hola
<nico__> hi
<stdin> !test
<Phoozer> stdin: Error: "test" is not a valid command.
<ubotu> Failed.
<nosrednaekim> hi nico__
<nosrednaekim> biovore: i'm saying you can't buy one without buysing a whole laptop
<nosrednaekim> draik: still looking into that chip :)
<nosrednaekim> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nosrednaekim> BTW... konqeuror4 is actually usable as a web browser :)
<biovore> nosrednaekim: yeah.. I been messing with konqueror4.. seems to work fairly well after some updates..
<draik> nosrednaekim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsProxim
<draik> I don't understand that first part... Supports network install?
<nosrednaekim> draik: means it can netboot
<nosrednaekim> draik: looks like it works just fine...
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Yeah, it's so usable, it krashes on me every half hour
<draik> Wait
<draik> Those are not it
<draik> Those are PCMCIA
<draik> I am looking for miniPCI
<nosrednaekim> not the first one...
<nosrednaekim> its PCI
<nosrednaekim> hmmm you want mini PCI...
<nosrednaekim> never mind...
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: <_<
<biovore> http://www.softchoice.com/catalog/product.aspx?R=R77342_US_EN  <-- mini-pci express wirless
<draik> biovore: :) You just solved it for me
 * draik gives biovore a gold star
<BluesKaj> well, Ive tried the the about:config in thunderbird preferences (network.protocol-handler.app.http - /opt/mozilla/bin/firefox) , but FF still won't launch from a link in thunderbird ...I wonder if anyone has actually solved this problem in gutsy ?
<nosrednaekim> oh wow! I want one !! XD
<nosrednaekim> biovore: I admnit i'm wrong :)
<draik> BluesKaj: I don't have that issue. Thunderbird links open in FF
<draik> How are your defaults?
<BluesKaj> that really helps me draik :)
<draik> biovore: And it seems to work right out of the box since Dapper
<draik> BluesKaj: What are your defaults?
<BluesKaj> FF & T-bird
<BluesKaj> did a clean install after kde4 mucked up my setup
<draik> BluesKaj: Do you have that setup through System Settings > Default Applications ?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<trac1> how much lag does Wine have, as compared to running an app in a windows environment?
<biovore> depends on the app
<biovore> sometime its not noticable.. sometimes..  forget about it..
<draik> BluesKaj: I am looking at my settings for Thunderbird. Nothing stands out to me.
<NickPresta> trac1, some applications have performance increases in Wine. Some have poor performance. It depends
<stdin> trac1: sometimes wine is faster
<BluesKaj> trac1,not really too bad ...I run a couple windows apps in wine with no noticeable lagtime
<trac1> is shockwave doable? or not worth the hassle?
<stdin> trac1: you'd have to install firefox in wine (and it should work fine)
<BluesKaj> draik,  I've tried the the about:config in thunderbird preferences (network.protocol-handler.app.http - /opt/mozilla/bin/firefox), but that fix doesn't work either
<trac1> thnx all
<draik_> Someone had to call the house and disconnect me from the DSL connection :(
<Daisuke_Ido> your...  dsl disconnects if you get a phone call?
<draik_> Daisuke_Ido: Yes.
<draik_> Takes about 30 sec (at least) to regain connection once the phone has been answered.
<Daisuke_Ido> might i recommend those line filters that were provided by the phone company?
<draik_> Like now
<draik_> Bye all
<Daisuke_Ido> they actually are useful
<mith_> how can i configure my IrDa? or download a driver or sg?
<vers> how do i use s-video?
<BluesKaj> ppl don't understand that the frequency filters have to be installed on the phone side of the line.
 * CadaverPimp swears profusely at the DSL connection
<mith_> This is a warn. what should i do whit this? "apt API not stable yet"
<mith_> because this the gdebi does't work...
<stdin> unless you're planning on programming with apt, nothing
<mith_> i tried to install a .deb package
<stdin> what version of kubuntu are you on?
<mith_> 7.10 gutsy
<stdin> you probably want to report that as a bug then, if gdebi isn't working
<stdin> for now just install the .deb the old fashioned way "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb"
<mith_> after this message the gdebi says: " the package doesn't exist...etc"
<mith_> hmm...okay i thougth that it's a fixed problem
<mith_> thanks
<draik> Hello all
<draik> Sorry for the delay
<draik> It appears that I was running a phone-a-thon
<tlmarker> can anyone help me with my KDE4 hanging
<draik> biovore: Why is it so difficult to get your account registered/verified through that site you provided for the mini PCI?
<Dezine> Hello people
<draik> Daisuke_Ido: I am using the DSL filters
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<draik> I know
<draik> Seems that my house is hosting the Jerry Lewis Foundation
<Daisuke_Ido> there's an off-color joke in there somewhere
<draik> How compatible is the Intel 3945 with a Dell SmartStep 200N laptop?
<draik> biovore: ^^^
<biovore> no clue.. probably only works on core-duo systems
<snarkster> i need some help with dvd iso's.  I have made backups of almost all of my DVD collection for use in my mythtv box.. but when I mount my iso kaffeine and mythplayer both say that that I dont have access to the dvds
<snarkster> any suggestions as to what is going on?
<snarkster> hmm guess Im shunned
<knic> I tried to install vmware using the partner repositories, but the install wont finish (it fails during configure) the problem is I now want to install other pckages but they always tell me I have to finish the vmware install first
<draik> biovore: Got anything for that old laptop?
<biovore> nope
<draik> Thanks
<draik> It's getting late. I need to get my rest. Good night to one and all.
<snarkster> night
<Aranel> what the meaning of "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)" ?
<knic> when using kde alt+tab is strange, on my other laptop when I use alt+tab it goes to the last window I had focus, on this one it walks through all the windows, example if I used speedchrunch and alt tabed to konqueror a single alt tab should bring me back to speedchrunch, but it doesnt
<nibbe> How do I open a .bin file? (realplayer installation). ./RealPlayer10GOLD-Linux.bin doesn't work "command not found"
<Sonicadvance1> does kubuntu use xserver?
<biovore> yes
<biovore> Xorg 7.2 (I think)
<test1-ba-pdgin> hi all, I have a big problem with the apt-get system:
<test1-ba-pdgin> I downloaded all of the ubuntu repository and made the Packages.gz file with the dpkg-scanpackages utility but
<test1-ba-pdgin> during downloding my local repository became biger and biger for about 2 weeks . each time I run the dpkg-scanpackages utility I could install more packages from my local repository until from 3 days ago after running it (dpkg-scanpackages) and then "apt-get update" the "apt-get install  ...." after this tells me: "E: Wow, you exceeded the number of versions this APT is capable of."
<test1-ba-pdgin> what is my solution ? is the because of a big repository? but I download only from the main repository of ubuntu: "archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" and thus it must do good without error as when I connect to this main repository from Internet !!!
<sigma_1234> looks like you'll have to undo what you have done
<sigma_1234> have you downloaded the entire repository to your computer?
<test1-ba-pdgin> sigma_1234, yes
<sigma_1234> id say just undo it and try again
<Agent_bob> !apt-move
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-move - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !info apt-move
<ubotu> apt-move: Maintain Debian packages in a package pool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.27-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 49 kB, installed size 220 kB
<Nyle> hi
<Nyle> I am using gusty how can i get kde4?
<Nyle> ah nm topic scorlled too high
<tlmarker> i have a question about the livecd
<Agent_bob> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tlmarker> sorry ubotu. I am having trouble getting KDE4 working by installing is. I downloaded the Kubuntu Live CD with KDE4, and it seemed to work. If I do a fresh install, will everything work as it did off the LiveCD?
<andresj> kde4 icons were fixed! :)
<Agent_bob> yuch,  apt-move uses three lamguages.(auk sh and perl)   i'm like come on. cant you do this in one lang.... K-rap!
<andresj> tlmarker, ubotu is a bot :) and yes, it will probably work as it did in the livecd... or at least good enough (I'm using the kde4 pkgs in a non-fresh install and evthng works nicely)
<tlmarker> i think my problems revolve around my nvidia card/drivers. do you think I will have problems with nvidia?
<Agent_bob> !nv is pretty well supported.
<andresj> tlmarker, kubuntu feisty (and probably gutsy) will ask you to install propietatry drivers
<el_taco> is anyone else having problems with flash locking up firefox?
<andresj> so that you can enjoy thenice expose, transparency, etc in kde4. (explore Ctrl-F8 to 10 and Ctrl-F12 in kde4 :))
<nibbe> How do I open a .bin file? (realplayer installation). ./RealPlayer10GOLD-Linux.bin doesn't work "command not found"
<Agent_bob> bash ./RealPlayer10GOLD-Linux.bin
<nibbe> cannot execute binary file
<Agent_bob> the reason you are getting the "command not found" error is because it's not executable.
<Agent_bob> ah and it's a binary   so chmod it and run it
<nibbe> chmod?
<Agent_bob> yep
<Agent_bob> man chmod if you need to
<nibbe> what is chmod?
<Jucato> "CHange MODe"
<Agent_bob> man chmod
<Agent_bob> next Q is probably what is man....
 * Jucato resists the urge to answer that :)
<Agent_bob> :)
<nibbe> totally new to linux .-P
<Agent_bob> i still think that all linux installers should first dump you into    man man    before it does anything else.  so you would at least have see a man page before installing.
<nibbe> but the last time i installer realplayer i only had do to ./RealPlayer10GOLD-Linux.bin
<Agent_bob> i doubt that.     you just don't remember chmod'ing it.
<Agent_bob> probably did it through konq
<nibbe> so I can do it through Konq? how?
<Agent_bob> only exception would be if you dl'd it to a vfat mount and then ran it.
<andresj> Agent_bob, if he is doing ./Real....bin "command not found" should not be the error.
<Agent_bob> andresj try it with a file that's not executable
<andresj> it says "Permission denied"
<andresj> command not found appears when you don't put the './' in the beginning...
<Agent_bob> ah yes some shells do.    some will return command not found  (dash)
<andresj> oh i see... :)
<Agent_bob> andresj you do have a valid point though.  bash should have said permission denied  so it's probably in the ./Desktop/ dir rather than ./
<Agent_bob> nibbe   1. make it executable.   2. call it with the correct path.
<Agent_bob> andresj do note.  "<nibbe> cannot execute binary file"   would assume correct path.
<andresj> I like better the process of 1. ``chmod +x myfile.bin`` 2. double click
<Jucato> hm... how do you double click in the terminal? :)
<andresj> Jucato: you don't, you use Dolphin :)
<Agent_bob> why chmod when you can right click    in your example?
<andresj> Agent_bob: because it's longer
<Jucato> Agent_bob: exactlikey :)
<Agent_bob> :)
<andresj> I like my Dolphin with the konsole below, so I can take the shortest route possible
<Agent_bob> btw calling with the correct path is done by dubble click as well as by /path/to/blah
<nibbe> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<andresj> nibbe, maybe the .bin is faulty, or maybe you need to install 'build-essentials'
<nibbe> I got build-essentials
<Agent_bob> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-15ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 289 kB, installed size 848 kB
<Agent_bob> !info libstdc++6
<ubotu> libstdc++6: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is important. Version 4.2.1-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 307 kB, installed size 980 kB
<Agent_bob> install at will
<Agent_bob> if it needs development libraries   libstdc++5-3.3-dev and libstdc++6-dev are avalable in dapper   you can check your package cache for your release
<nibbe> Works now. thanks
<Agent_bob> when something like that comes up,  search either by the pointy clicky thingy or cli  apt-cache search *
<surgy> im having sound problems, when i try to start a game it is having problems receiving input out put from the sound driver, but my driver is installe dproperly becuase i here the kde sound when my computer logs me in
<Agent_bob> can you set the game to use "arts" ?
<surgy> ------- sound initialization -------
<surgy> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<surgy> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<surgy> ------------------------------------
<Agent_bob> if not you'll probably have to kill arts and run your game then restart arts
<Demonho-br> hello all
<Agent_bob> !info arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Demonho-br> Im trying to enable the transparancy on my panel.. but when i do it, minimized windows appear without colour.. i cant see these windows right.. what could i do to solv it ?
<Agent_bob> surgy also possably "alsa" for it's output.
<Demonho-br> i tried custon colours for inactivity windows, but.. if i choose black for example.. it works , but when i put my mouse on these windows everything turn blac
<Demonho-br> black*
<surgy> Agent_bob: so what should i do? should i disabble alsa and renable it? cuase i just rebooted and it didnt fix it
<Agent_bob> surgy of course rebooting didn't fix it.  this is not windows
<surgy> Agent_bob: good point
<Demonho-br> the window what im using appears with strong colour on the panel.. the mainbar. but i would like to set all window even its not in use to appear with strong colour..
<Agent_bob> surgy and yes.  if the game can't be configured to use arts/alsa  then you'll have to kill the kde sound server
<surgy> how?
<Agent_bob> that's kindof version specific.   kde3* kmenu system settings sound   stop sound server
<surgy> im running kubuntu 7.10
<Demonho-br> im running kubuntu 7.10
<Demonho-br> nobody knows my question ? :(
<Agent_bob> Demonho-br not me
<Agent_bob> surgy you can always do it the cli way   sudo killall -9 arts
<Demonho-br> Agent_bob, =(
<surgy> ok sound system is restarting
<Agent_bob> of course that won't help you see how to restart it.
<surgy> for the third time..... it keeps trying to restart
<Agent_bob> you don't want to restart it.  you want to kill it.
<Agent_bob> disable it
<surgy> arts: no process killed
<Agent_bob> yeah it's probably full path   check the process table   i'm not running a gui.
<surgy> lol i whould if i knew how, im not new to kubuntu but never had the need for this stuff
<Agent_bob> ps ax | less
<Agent_bob> pstree
<Agent_bob> ksysguard
<Agent_bob> many ways.
<Demonho-br> to me. nothing
<Demonho-br> no way
<Demonho-br> =\
<surgy> umm nope not there
<Agent_bob> no arts in the list...    did kde change it's sound server in kde4 ?
<Agent_bob> or is that kde4 ?
<surgy> yeah its kde4 and i didnt see arts
<Agent_bob> ps ax | grep -v grep | grep arts
<knic> when using kde alt+tab is strange, on my other laptop when I use alt+tab it goes to the last window I had focus, on this one it walks through all the windows, example if I used speedchrunch and alt tabed to konqueror a single alt tab should bring me back to speedchrunch, but it doesnt can someone tell me how to fix it
<surgy>  5626 ?        S      0:01 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<Agent_bob> looks to me like it's running.
<Jucato> knic: where does it bring you?
<Agent_bob> sudo killall -9 /usr/bin/artsd
<surgy> ok its dead
<Agent_bob> you can restart it when you are ready for it, the way you were restarting it.
<Agent_bob> until then enjoy the game.
<surgy> nope no sound
<surgy> or should i restart arts and then test?
<knic> Jucato: it throws all the apps in one giant circle and just traverses them no matter what was the last window I used before the current one
<Agent_bob> surgy not if arts is killed.   it should have freed up /dev/dsp
<Jucato> knic: um.. using Compiz?
<Agent_bob> fuser /dev/dsp    maybe
<surgy> Agent_bob: no it still doesnt have sound let me run the game through terminal and see what it outputs about sound
<surgy> ------- sound initialization -------
<surgy> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<surgy> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<surgy> ------------------------------------
<Agent_bob> mmap    hmmm
<Thecks> grep cores /proc/cpuinfo
<Thecks> gives
<Thecks> 2
<Thecks> 2
<Thecks> That means, 2 CPUs each with 2 cores right?
<surgy> nope
<surgy> outputs nothing
<surgy> i have a single core amd athlon 64 3200
<Agent_bob> surgy test this.    cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp      should be white noise   if not the issues is with the sound device..    ctrl+C  to kill it
<surgy> yep white noise
<Agent_bob> then the issue is with the game.  nothing wrong with your system
<surgy> ok
<surgy> im thinking a permisions problem, the game doesnt have permission to access the device
<Agent_bob> sudo chmod 777 /dev/dsp
<surgy> done
<Agent_bob>   ^ btw that will not last past a reboot.
<surgy> ------- sound initialization -------
<surgy> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<surgy> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<surgy> ------------------------------------
<surgy> same problem
<surgy> let me reinstall
<Agent_bob> yeah the game is hosed.
<Agent_bob> game may be looking for "mmap" that it doesn't provide.   idk i'm not a C monkey
<surgy> reinstalled still no sound
<surgy> oh well ill look it up
<knic> Jucato: no I am just using synergy
<knic> Jucato: I meant I am just using kwin
<surgy> Agent_bob: fixed it with this command: echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Agent_bob> ah using the oss driver.  of course
 * Agent_bob slaps fore head
<surgy> lol
<surgy> works now, thnx for your efforts
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<fizzz> need help installing firefox in linux
<Agent_bob> surgy you should probably file a bug report with the game on that.   they will fix it if enough people complain about it.
<andresj> fizzz, ``apt-get install firefox``
<Agent_bob> sudo that even ^
<fizzz> ok what should i type when that gets done
<Agent_bob> nothing
<Agent_bob> it should add an itom in kmenu networking
<fizzz> sweet
<Agent_bob> !adept | fizzz
<ubotu> fizzz: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<fizzz> hey guys any way to boot my xp from inside my linux ?
<jussi01> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Agent_bob> vmware qemu and something else.....
<Agent_bob> i don't recall the other
<fizzz> any free ones
<bazhang> fizzz: virtualbox
<Agent_bob> vertualbox that's the other.
<bazhang> #vbox
<Agent_bob> and all three are free to some lesser degree
<bazhang> xen or zen forget the spelling
<Agent_bob> xen
<bazhang> right
<Agent_bob> i've half a mind (would be a shame to stop there) to update this system.   even by my standards the system is starting to get old...
<se7en__> does someone else have problems (like not work at all) with dolphin kde4 and samba or is it only me?
<jussi01> se7en__: #kubuntu-kde4 ...
 * Agent_bob ! C monkey &&\
 * Agent_bob shell ape
<Tm_T> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<jussi01> morning Tm_T
<Tm_T> good morning
<Hirvinen_> Good morning.
<Agent_bob> does mv use hard links by default ?
<ubuntu> hello all.. i want ubuntu on a usb drive... is there a version out there  like puppy or dsl?
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: no, it's move
<dhq> i have a 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)    it doesnt work on linux
<Agent_bob> Tm_T yes. and it doesn't use hardly any io if it's on the same fs   so is it making a hardlink and then rm'ing the origenal ?
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: IIRC it just change "link", no rm involved
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: but you might like to consult ##linux in this matter
<Agent_bob> hmmmm.
<Agent_bob> yeah.  thanks.
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> sorry I don't know anything for sure about that
<ubun2> is there a version of ubuntu that boots from usb?
<Agent_bob> !wifi | dhq been here ?
<ubotu> dhq been here ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubun2> like puppy/dsl
<jussi01> !install | ubun2
<ubotu> ubun2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubun2> thanks ubotu... u da best
<Tm_T> ubun2: u da ?
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> i understand   u da
<Tm_T> !english
<dhq> Agent_bob: my internet doesnt load pages where as all torrents adept irc etc work but i cant load any pages any idea why
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Agent_bob> dhq  ummm /etc/resolv.conf maybe
<dhq> Agent_bob: i have the dsn loaded ok
<Agent_bob> ahq and i'm not the guy to ask about network issues.  but i have seen that problem in here many times.  there is surely a wiki on it
<Agent_bob> note at ubotu, that link http://tinyurl.com/3exghs  says "sudo chmod `whoami`:`whoami`"  <<< which must either be a syntax error or a foolishness.
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: hm?
<blizzzek> hi
<Agent_bob> Tm_T the instructions for booting an install iso from a linux installation in the ubotu call "!install"  has an obvious error,  namely  " sudo chmod `whoami`:`whoami` "
<Tm_T> mmmh
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: it should be "ok"
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: what's the problem in it?
<Agent_bob> the command is a do nothing command.
<Agent_bob> same as   :
<Agent_bob> except it returns an error and  :  doesn't
<Tm_T> mmm
<Tm_T> meh
<Agent_bob> the windows portion of that instructions should probably work with most distros   i'm not sure about ubuntu tho
<Agent_bob> not sure that the live iso will prompt for the path if it's not on a cd
<Agent_bob> and the spelling nazi corrects a good post on that thread too    oh well.
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: whatta?
<Agent_bob> nothing, nothing,   ignore me.   i'm just babling
<Tm_T> !ot | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: ;)
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: sorry but I can't ignore, can I hug you instead?
<Agent_bob> :)
<phimic> hi all
<phimic> i use kubutu gusty and want like to upgrade my kde 3.5.8 to kde4
<phimic> ist there a good howto
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tm_T> phimic: you won't upgrade to, you will use them side by side
<Tm_T> phimic: more on links in that factoid and in topic
<phimic> Tm_T: what means side-by-side? i dont want left a old kde installed
<Tm_T> phimic: you do
<phimic> Tm_T: so no workaround to upgrade to kde4
<dak> whats with kde4base-data ?
<Tm_T> phimic: anyway, install KDE4, use it a while, then remove what you don't need, whetever its KDE4 or some else
<dak> just behind ?
<Tm_T> phimic: there is, just install new and remove old, but, use them together first, to be sure you want it to be removed
<phimic> Tm_T: ok thanks, did u checkout kde4?
<Tm_T> phimic: whois me
<phimic> Tm_T: :)
<MaskedOne> Yay finally resolved all my Kubuntu 7.10 problems :D
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: root?
<MaskedOne> Any interesting problems here tonight?
<miegamice> MaskedOne: I cannot mount my hdd, with winxp on it
<Tm_T> MaskedOne: yes, my feets are cold
<Agent_bob> miegamice pastebin the output of#    sudo fdisk -l ;mount ;cat /etc/fstab
<MaskedOne> lol Tm_T
<MaskedOne> miegamice: Can you see your WinXP HD listed in Konqueror?
<MaskedOne> or does Linux not see it at all?
<miegamice> MaskedOne: I'm not connected my hdd now...
<miegamice> I need to go to school now...
<MaskedOne> ah ok
<Agent_bob> oh he was just babling...
<dak> anyone know url that shows world wide repositorys ?
<MaskedOne> lol ok
<Agent_bob> as Tm_T says   !ot | miegamice
<MaskedOne> nope not a clue dak
<dak> wish it was like deb just on the main page
<Agent_bob> what is /var/log/wtmp for ?
<Agent_bob> and it seems just a little bit odd having a system that doesn't show a runlevel nor anyone logged in...
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: hmm? Does not show a runlevel?  What does  runlevel  tell you then?
<Agent_bob> hmmm and if i do  apt-get remove login   it wants to install  libssl0.9.7
<Agent_bob> Lynoure runlevel tells me nothing     runlevel
<Agent_bob> unknown
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: you have some deeply customized Kubuntu installation? :)
<Agent_bob> yes i already know that.
<Lynoure> I did not, that's why I asked.
<Agent_bob> i wrote the sysv init system.
<fizzz> anybody know what i need to unrar stuff in linux >
<fizzz> >?
<Agent_bob> i'm actually in runlevel nine right now.
<Agent_bob> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Agent_bob> !info unrar-free | fizzz
<ubotu> fizzz: unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<fizzz> yall got the apt get link for htat ??
<Agent_bob> :)    sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<Agent_bob> can i also set it up for you ?
<vge> you need also to open a konsole!
<vzduch> I'm looking for clues as to why my SAM4 won't connect to my local MySQL server when I start it in wine
<fizzz> thankz bob
<Agent_bob> np fizzz
<Agent_bob> vzduch wine is tricky that way.     or in other words i have no clue.
<Agent_bob> but one issue could be the differance in \/ win -vs- linux     idk.
<buz> i'm having issues with my dvd burner on gutsy. it used to burn 16x just fine (on the same media i'm using now) but now it fluctuates between 2 and 8x all the time
<Agent_bob> ERROR   Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Packages
<Agent_bob>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Agent_bob> from apt-get update    seems an dapper package database is hosed
<Agent_bob> heavy io traffic buz ?
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: That sources line doesn't look right to me. Would you mind pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ardchoille> !paste | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> ardchoille it's not the source.  i rm'd the partial and reran apt-get update    it wourked ok    i guess that i just caught the server at a bad time and only got a partial file
<Agent_bob> i can still pastebin my sources.list if you want
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d55ffac2e
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: Nah, if you fixed it, then it's fine :)
<Agent_bob> yeah i got it working.   but changed nothing on my end.   so it had to be a server hic-up
<ardchoille> Yeah, that happens now and then
<Montyous_> why linux is more famous than bsd as a server os, despite bsd is more secure and stable that linux?
<Tm_T> Montyous_: sure?
<Montyous_> ya
<Tm_T> Montyous_: ok
<Montyous_> so?
<Tm_T> Montyous_: sorry, but this is Kubuntu support channel :)
<Tm_T> if you have any support questions at hand, we are glad to help
<Montyous_> kubuntu is based on linux
<Tm_T> yes
<Agent_bob> kubuntu is a GNU/Linux distrobution
<Montyous_> ya
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: thanks, I'll have her
<Agent_bob> linux is the kernel  the rest is GNU
<Montyous_> then my question is relavent
<Tm_T> Montyous_: yes, but it isn't support question ;)
<ardchoille> Montyous_: That's not really a support question. How does the answer to that question fix an issue on your system?
<Montyous_> ic
<Jucato> Montyous_: this channel is for Kubuntu support questions. questions about how to run Kubuntu, how to manage your Kubuntu system etc. Not about Linux vs BSD
<Tm_T> Montyous_: nor you have stated relevant question either, anyway, glad if we can be your pleasure
<Lynoure> Montyous_: I bet that if you go to a bsd chat (non-support) channel, they'll give you plenty of answers :)
<Lynoure> Montyous_: but I have a hutch you just came from one?
<Agent_bob> why is windows more popular than linux  might be a valid linux question  but it is not a support question.
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: not even that
<Tm_T> anyway
<Montyous_> :)
<Jucato> Lynoure: "hunch" :)
<Lynoure> Jucato: something =)
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * Agent_bob stops being so liberal with the definition of valid now.
<Montyous_> Lynoure Tm_T Jucato ardchoille -  what do you think about mac osx.. ?
<Tm_T> Montyous_: that isn't support question either
<ardchoille> Montyous_: Perhaps you need to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Montyous_> ic.. if you wana guide me. you can pvt me
<Montyous_> ardchoille ok
<Montyous_> iam ther
 * Agent_bob thought all pm from non-registered users was blocked,  maybe there is something about /msg self that i don't know.
<Roy_M> Hi, I have a number of  disks attached to my system, hda, hdb and hdc. what commands can I use to get stats on them, eg disksize, to help me identify them.
<ardchoille> !pm | |Quest|
<ubotu> |Quest|: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<|Quest|> ic
<|Quest|> ardchoille where can i find this ! command files?
<Hobbsee> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Agent_bob> Roy_M i'm lagging pretty bad so my responce will be slow.    sudo fdisk -l    or   cat /proc/partitions    and the gui has some tools as well
<Jucato> Roy_M: if they are mounted, you can use "df -h" to check. if not mounted, I think the Disks & Filesystems in System Settings Advanced tab gives the disk space too
<Jucato> (can't be sure)
<Agent_bob> Jucato df will give fs size  not disk size   unless you format whole disks   (i'm probably the only one that does that)
<Jucato> oh yeah.. right...
<Roy_M> thanks Agent_bob and Jucato
<Agent_bob> Roy_M along with Jucato's "Disks & Filesystems"  qtparted/gparted    would also be a gui tool that could do that.
<Agent_bob> there are probably others too
<Roy_M> Agent_bob: Sure, giving qtparted a go becuase gparted never finishes "scanning disks"
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Agent_bob> Roy_M hmmm then qtparted may not either.   they are both frontends to parted  afik
<Roy_M> yeah thats what i thought  but qtparted has detected my disks and seems fine :/
<ActionParsnip> wassup guys?
<Agent_bob> k  good.    Roy_M fdisk is on almost all linux installs  so the cli way    sudo fdisk -l     is a quick lister  ;/
<Agent_bob> handy to remember it.  with or with out the sudo...
<ActionParsnip> without to list only
<ActionParsnip> with to make changes
<ActionParsnip> i think you have to use fdisk -x to play with partitions
<ActionParsnip> -x = extended mode
<ActionParsnip> real quick question guys. Is anyone running kde4?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: quick answer, yes
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip some system have default permissions set so that without sudo fdisk wont list anything
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, is it worth getting?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: for some it is, for some it aint
<Agent_bob> sudo fdisk -l | grep Disk     # ta da
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, ok, to you personally
<Tm_T> it's ok, but only in side of KDE3 on my use, though, I'm not "an average joe"
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, I'm very average joe. My system = aMSN / Firefox / OpenOffice
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, and Amarok
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: then its fine, at most
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: try and see
<Tm_T> jono <3
<jono> hey Tm_T
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, yeah its my next project when i get the inclination
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, when i get in from work I cant be bothered with PCs as I'm on them all day
 * Tm_T isn't with pcs, they're just tools (for work and fun)
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: anyway, perhaps #kubuntu-offtopic suits better for this kind of conversation
 * Agent_bob abuses computers all day
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, nar its pretty much done :) cheers man
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: :)
<Agent_bob> off topic shouldn't be off topic when nothing happens for ten minutes...
 * ActionParsnip agrees
<slanier> does anyone know how to make my USB headset my primary sound device?
<slanier> I tried to do it in Kmixer, it recognizes it but doesent seem to work
<patrick_> Hallo! I have a folder with 300 jpgs. They should all be converted black and white. Is there a automatic way. (opening everyone in gimp is quite timeconsuming ;) ). Does anyone have a good suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> !convert | patrick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> patrick_, http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_convert.htm
<ActionParsnip> patrick_, convert is the way
<Jucato> convert is from imagemagick (iirc)
<ActionParsnip> patrick_, convert -monochrome *.jpg
<intelikey> there is a tool.   i can't think of the mane of it right now.     an convert may be.   but that's not the one i had in mind.
<intelikey> ActionParsnip if the command line arg is not too long that way.   may need to    for Q in *.jpg ;do convert -monochrome "$Q" ;done
<ActionParsnip> slanier, usb headset? Doesnt it just plug into your soundcards output?
<slanier> no
<slanier> a usb headset, has its own sound card built in
<slanier> skype headset
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, I've always just wildcarded :)
<patrick_> thanks for the input, I'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> slanier, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-311473.html
<intelikey> ActionParsnip yeah   but if there are enough files in one dir you may run into command line arg lingth limits on some apps.
<ActionParsnip> slanier, did you google an answer yourself before asking?
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, I don't understand
<slanier> ahh thank you very much :D
<slanier> hopefully this works
<intelikey> ActionParsnip in simple terms if there are too many files only the first X many will be affected. and the rest ignored.   using a loop will solve that
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, why is there a limit? Does the * get replaced with the file list on the command line, then executed?
<slanier> okay this is a guide on how to get it to work with skype...hes the thing, the headset will work with skype..I just cant get it to work anywhere else. It defaults to system speakers
<slanier> and i dont know how to change that
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> ActionParsnip it's the shell that expands the wildcard
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, i see, cheers for the info dude
<intelikey> anytime
<ActionParsnip> slanier, you may need to change the config in your apps
<ActionParsnip> slanier, or do you want the usb to be your systemwide sound device all the time
<slanier> well it would be nice to be able to switch back and forth...but knowing how to switch it would be nice
<ActionParsnip> slanier, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283350
<ActionParsnip> slanier, check the 2nd post. could be a good clue http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667470
<slanier> ahh once again, thank you. I should probably sign up for the ubuntu forums...been using the kubuntu forums and that place is a graveyard :p
<ActionParsnip> slanier, np man
<ActionParsnip> easiest way is to get a standard headset. when yo want to use speakers, pull out the headphones
<ActionParsnip> http://gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2006/06/sennheiserm1451.jpg What is the point :(
<ActionParsnip> How can I find out my default sound device?
<intelikey> ActionParsnip maybe cat /proc/asound/cards   ?
<intelikey> not sure if that will like the default or not.  i only have one.
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, cheers man :) i'llhave a play
<intelikey> ActionParsnip there are several files in /proc/asound you might look around there    also    alsactl   and alsamixer    are useful tools.
<intelikey> asoundconf too
<ActionParsnip> i'll see what i can find :)
<intelikey> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<dhq_> hi
<ActionParsnip> yeaj asoundconf-gtk lets you switch between sound cards
<ibou> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi dhq
<ibou> how to download an old package like the old version of flash ?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<intelikey> i have installed both fluidmidi and timidi++  but i still get  playmidi: No playback device found.
<dhq_> hello
<intelikey> */TiMidity++
<dhq_> i hav airtel edge usb modem how can i connect in kubuntu
<dhq_> plz help me
<dhq_> plz any one givme setting
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, have you searched for an answer yourself?
<dhq_> ya but i cant
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: plz help me i hav to connect that airtel usb modem in kubuntu
<intelikey> sudo wvdialconf     see if it finds the modem
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-257127.html. You SHOULD google for an answer yourself first before asking. I googled that in 10 seconds
<intelikey> ah i have midi play back now.      tov!
<djdarkman> hello, what`s the problem with compiz fusion in kubunti? i don`t see icons in compiz config and there are very strange default settings
<ibou> why to use compiz :p
<Tm_T> ibou: why not?
<Enok> Baceuse it makes windows users jealous
<djdarkman> but why is the ubuntu version of compiz is so defective?
<Tm_T> Enok: well that wasn't good reason ;)
 * ActionParsnip is happy with kwin :)
 * Tm_T is more than happy with kwin
<Tm_T> djdarkman: anyway, no idea about cf
<Tm_T> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<djdarkman> why not use compiz if it makes use of my videocards abilities wich I normally don`y use
<ibou> lol i was joking
<Tm_T> djdarkman: if it doesn't bring good enough when it does reduce it, like in my case
<parkin> !inkscape
<Tm_T> but thats matter of needs
<ibou> but i lose the sides of my windows when i use it
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<ActionParsnip> djdarkman, http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DUSn-jBA3CE
<ActionParsnip> dual monitor compiz-fusion looks pretty sweet
<dhq__> hello
<dhq__> appelza: hi
<dhq__> appelza: plz help me
<juan> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<appelza> just ask, but hi
<dhq__> i hav airtel usb modem how can i connect in kubuntu
<juan> ive written a single command into a file to be run as kdm starts by putting it in ~/.kde/Autostart and setting it to plus x but it doesnt run
<juan> do i need to add something to the start of a file to tell kde its a script
<dhq__> hi
<dhq__> CONFIG_PPP=y
<dhq__>  CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y
<dhq__>  CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m
<dhq__>  CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m
<dhq__>  CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m
<dhq__>  CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m
<dhq__> hello
<dhq__> CONFIG_PPP=y
<dhq__>  CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y
<dhq__>  CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m
<dhq__>  CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m
<dhq__>  CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m
<dhq__>  CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m
<juan> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dhq__> appelza: i try this command but my modem is stil not woking wvdialconf create
<jussi01> juan: #! /bin/bash iirc
<jussi01> (not the iirc of course )
<dhq__> appelza: plz help me
<jussi01> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<appelza> dhq_ why me?
<appelza> ask everyone, I don't even know you? ;p
<appelza> and I dont know wvdialconf, so sorry I cant help you anyway
<DreadKnight> i think that juk player is embarasing kde; anyone else sharing the same opinion?
<DreadKnight> >_<
<juan> juk?
<juan> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DreadKnight> ok thanks :D
<dhq__> any one help me plz
<Karppa> ;;
<Karppa> :D
<noaXess> can i make i live image from my running system with dd?
<ibou> re
<stf> Hi. I installed libusplash-dev. I make installed the provided example theme "eft-theme". Then I ran the following commands: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52025/ ; Then I rebooted with "quiet splash vga=791" and the boot process was a black screen. What did I forget to do?
<x_zeuss> hi, i have a problem with the kubuntu kde 4 live cd, it only loads the hdd icon and after i get a black screen with inly the mouse, the cd was burned corectelly. any ideeas?
<martijn81> anyone i favor to help me out with writing to an ogg vorbis player?
<stf> -> #kubuntu-kde4
<stf> ask :)
<x_zeuss> ok, 10x
<martijn81> the problem is that somehow mv can write with sudo but "cp --parents ./bla /media/audio/." does not work??\
<krwlng> şş
<krwlng> türk varmı türk
<krwlng> yardıma ihtiyacım var
<jose> #kubuntu fr
<stf> krwlng: english only. also, linkin park fans are not welcome
<stf> :D
<stf> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jose> why linkin park fans are not welcom?
<krwlng> :)
<krwlng> ok sorry
<martijn81> hmmm, got it working now, the auto mount feature seems to fix this instead of manual mounting it, weird but true
<ubuntu_> hi all
<nuxil> hi
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> i have kubuntu now on my pc
<ubuntu_> what is so good that it is better than windows
<nuxil> its free and open source
<ubuntu_> i dont like the theme but it is faster
<ubuntu_> can you play games on it
<ubuntu_> :) like call of duty 4
<SlimeyPe1e> the main advantages are that it's free (in both senses), you can get lots of free apps for it, and it's got a proper package manager
<ubuntu_> or something like that
<nuxil> you dont have to buy antivirus anymore :)
<nuxil> ubuntu_, maybe with wine if you got a good high end pc
<ubuntu_> thats great , ps i didnt buyt that
<SlimeyPe1e> You can use Wine to play Windows games, ubuntu_, but it doesn't always work.
<ubuntu_> ow ok
<grul> ubuntu_, some games work perfectly, some work so-so, and some don't work at all.
<ubuntu_> :)
<apparle> how to install KDE 4
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> just download
<stf> apparle: -> #kubuntu-kde4
<ubuntu_> en burn it
<SlimeyPe1e> Some games (Quake series, UT series, NWN) have Linux clients available
<ubuntu_> :) i like this irc
<nuxil> to tell me you switched to linux to play games
<DreadKnight> xD
<apparle> stf: I want offline installation from a USB drive or CD
<ubuntu_> no not really just, i want to try it
<ubuntu_> :)
<apparle> stf: which packages to download
<ubuntu_> it is a lot faster and if you can run games on it i dont need windows anymore
<ubuntu_> why does unbuntu haves games and kubuntu not?
<grul> ubuntu_, it says on the wine website that call of duty 4 works
<ubuntu_> thanks
<ubuntu_> :)
<apparle> how to install KDE 4. I don't have net on the kubuntu PC. Which packages to download
<grul> ubuntu_, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10429
<SlimeyPe1e> ubuntu_: ubuntu and kubuntu are basically the same, they just look different and have different apps installed by default.
<nuxil> !kde4 | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<SlimeyPe1e> ubuntu_: everything which works on kubuntu also works on ubuntu
<ubuntu_> k
<ubuntu_> but are the games with the install?
<ubuntu_> i run it now from the dvd
<nuxil> ubuntu_, only diff from kubuntu and ubuntu is the desktop same goes for the rest of Xubunuts
<ubuntu_> nice
<ubuntu_> :)
<SlimeyPe1e> ubuntu_: for commercial games you need the game CD. Some basic free games are included in the install - stuff like Solitaire and so forth.
<ubuntu_> and can you run deamon tools on kubuntu?
<nuxil> you dont need tp
<stf> ubuntu_: no, but Linux has this functionality built-in
<ubuntu_> oke :)
<ubuntu_> its great to have this on notebook
<SlimeyPe1e> ubuntu_: check out Adept (K -> System -> Adept Package Manager). It will give you a list of things which you can install. You can use Adept to download & install them automatically.
<ubuntu_> ok thx
<Adder---> Hi all
<ubuntu_> hi
<Adder---> Could anybody tell me how can I change the bootsplash?
<ubuntu_> i thought it was put file in theme folder
<stf> Adder---: that's exactly what I'm trying to do. Here's what I did:
<stf> I installed libusplash-dev. I make installed the provided example theme "eft-theme". Then I ran the following commands: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52025/ ; Then I rebooted with "quiet splash vga=791".
<stf> it didn't work though...
<ubuntu_> You can try google
<Adder---> =<
<ubuntu_> :)
<Adder---> ubuntu,  yes I will check forums
<juan> ive heard ubuntus spash program sucks thers a better alternative, i saw it on forums and run in CL anyway so i cant rember much
<lillobyte91> salve a tutti
<stf> juan: you mean splashy?
<stf> couldn't get that to work either...
<lillobyte91> italiani in questo canale?
<stf> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Adder---> there is a slash program? o_O
<juan> stf: probably
<juan> can a i run a login script with root previlages?
<appelza> why does for i in "One Two Three"... give me a different result than: for i in `echo "One Two Three"`... ?
<juan> how can i put permisions on a device that doesnt exist at book time?
<SSJ_GZ> appelza: echo "one two three" strips off the quotes.
<SSJ_GZ> appelza: e.g. it's for i in "One Two Three" vs for i in One Two Three
<appelza> cool
<appelza> thanks, got it :D
<Brujah> moin
<Brujah> I encounter problems with strigi and kerry. they do not find the files I am looking for. But I am sure they exist
<Brujah> Is there a way to get the old search funktion back? the one that uses find/grep?
<stf> Brujah: are you looking for kfind?
<Brujah> hmm. maybe. checking
<basse> hi, i'm trying out kde4 packages in gutsy.. and wondering how does one switch to root-mode in configuration application?
<Brujah> thanx. thats what I have been looking for.
<stf> basse: -> #kubuntu-kde4 but I don't think it's possible. I think you need to run the whole systemsettings as root currently.
<stf> Guys, I installed libusplash-dev. I make installed the example splash "eft-theme". I ran the following commands: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52025/ and I rebooted with "quiet splash vga=791". I get a black screen, not a splash. What did I forget to do?
<basse> stf: but how do you do that?
<stf> basse: kdesu4 systemsettings
<nuxil> to merge to partition together i need  to setup lvm ?
<nuxil> i want hda5 and hdb1 so be seen as one disk
<nuxil> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<lunitik> Hello, is the KDE4 livecd installable?
<lunitik> If so, does it automatically configure the apt repo as is directed on the KDE4 announcement on the homepage?
<lunitik> (kubuntu.org/com/etc)
<stf> Bleehhh... after many hours wasted, I got usplash to work. Turns out there's an "usplash" package that libusplash DOESNT depend on. sheesh...
<stf> lunitik: dunno, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<clemens> hallo
<FaiDillinGer> hi everyone, i am looking the best IDE available to start an xhtml/css project? has anyone any suggestions ?
<clemens> what is kubuntu??
<stf> FaiDillinGer: you don't need no ide. Kate is ok.
<FaiDillinGer> stf: i know dude !!
<clemens> what the fuck
<FaiDillinGer> stf: but i am lokking for something more useful than kate.....
<clemens> hello hello hello hello hello hello
<clemens> hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hel
<clemens> o hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello h
<FaiDillinGer> stop it clemens
<clemens> hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hel
<clemens> o hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello h
<clemens> llo hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello
<clemens> hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hel
<stf> !ops
<clemens> o hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello vv
<clemens> fuck you
<stf> moron
<clemens_> hallo wie gehts eich
<FaiDillinGer> someone kick this moron out
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, jussi01 or ardchoille!
<stf> FaiDillinGer: quanta plus
<stf> Jucato to the rescue!
<stf> :D
<FaiDillinGer> ok stf thx ill look for it
<FaiDillinGer> thx Jucato !!!
<Jucato> er...
<stf> FaiDillinGer: also kompozer.
<Sbucatone> xD
<Sbucatone> omg
<juan> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FaiDillinGer> stf thx i just got kompozer, and i thinkit will suit very well my needs
<juan> how do i restart kdm or atleast a comand to logout(bonus points if it logs me back in)
<Jucato> juan: what seems to be the problem?
<juan> no problem im writing a script that mounts a truecrypt container over my home so i need to logout automatically
<Jucato> oh... hm... there's a dcop command to logout I think.. but I can't remember it. you might want to try asking in #kde too
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ubunturos> hey hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> bit quiet today?
<Karppa> =D
<Karppa> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi Karppa
<ActionParsnip> !hello | Karppa
<ubotu> Karppa: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Karppa> :)
<Karppa> how are you
<ActionParsnip> Karppa, not bad man. Your Linux install all ok?
<Karppa> yep all ok
<Karppa> by accident I joined this channel
<Karppa> =D
<Karppa> fun to talk with someone else than finnish people all the time
 * Wizard yawns
<Wizard> ok, anybody uses kubuntu on ppc ?
<ActionParsnip> Wizard, power pc or portable pc?
<Wizard> powerpc
<Jucato> since when did ppc = portable pc? :D
<ActionParsnip> i read it some place
<Wizard> since never
<Wizard> ;)
<ActionParsnip> ive read it. its a simple clarification
<ActionParsnip> i dont have any ppc rigs
<Jucato> maybe you read PocketPC.. but that's never ppc :)
<ActionParsnip> all amd64 running i386 kubuntu
<Jucato> !ppc
<Wizard> i'm looking for some good article on system tweaking :)
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<juan> ooo some1 talking about PPC? does the ubuntu kernel have hotplugability goodness in it?
<Jucato> Ubuntu no longer officially supports PPC
<juan> :'( dreams of 100% uptime even in case of cpu failure are dashed
<ActionParsnip> juan, you can get motherboards with hot swap cpus now I believe
<juan> :) now if only i had money
<ActionParsnip> juan, amen to that brother
<Chin1> need help please
<Chin1> any 1 here?
<appelza> ask dont ask to ask
<Chin1> i've been trying to install the driver for my nvidia card m7950 GTX
<Chin1> the synaptic is not working
<Chin1> and i went to envidia, downloaded the driver, to install it manually but the terminal is telling me to disable the X
<zorglu_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Chin1> how can i disable the X, so i can install the driver manually... or better, how can i make the sync to work properly?
<stdin> !x | Chin1
<ubotu> Chin1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stdin> replace "restart" with "stop" to stop it
<ActionParsnip> Chin1, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Chin1> great. Thanks a lot guys... really appreciate your help.
<Chin1> one more thing, is there anyway to make the sync work properly?
<ActionParsnip> Chin1, how do you mean?
<Chin1> i mean, i see some nvidia packages to be install, I installed but the don't fix my resolution??? neither upgrade my video drivers...!!!
<ActionParsnip> Chin1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chin1> that should upgrade my driver?
<ActionParsnip> Chin1, that will allow you to reconfigure your x server so that you can enable graphical resolutions
<ActionParsnip> Chin1, you will need to install the driver first though
<Chin1> ok. so after i install the driver, i should run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... right?
<ActionParsnip> Chin1, yes
<Chin1> thanks a lot man... i spend 5 days looking just for this...!!!
<Chin1> have a good 1...
<kwonqi> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi kw
<kwonqi> is someone useing kde4 here and has the same bug? window decorations of plastik are too huge?
<ActionParsnip> !kde4 | kwonqi
<ubotu> kwonqi: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sylvain-fr> Hi all
<kwonqi> ow sorry
<ActionParsnip> hi sylvain-fr
<ActionParsnip> !hi | sylvain-fr
<ubotu> sylvain-fr: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sylvain-fr> I have a problem with KDE : yesterday, I hibernated, and when I bootedagain my desktop, I couldn't login.
<ActionParsnip> sylvain-fr, do you get a logon screen and it doesnt accept your password?
<sylvain-fr> And I have a similar problem with kdesu : if i try to run kdesu foo, nothing runs
<ActionParsnip> sylvain-fr, what do you get in the cosole when it runs?
<ActionParsnip> sylvain-fr, well...doesnt
<sylvain-fr> My password was good, I am absolutely shure. But the message was something like "unable to connect"
<ActionParsnip> sylvain-fr, if you can get the exact error we can search
<sylvain-fr> ActionParsnip: I have this error trying to run "kdesu konqueror" in console :
<sylvain-fr> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<sylvain-fr> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<sylvain-fr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> sylvain-fr, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/xlib-connection-to-0.0-refused-by-server-331779/
<sylvain-fr> ActionParsnip: I search on forums and found It may be a problem from .Xauthority in /home/sylvain
<sylvain-fr> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> sylvain-fr, np dude
<sylvain-fr> ActionParsnip: I hope it will work ;-)
<nuxil> log out and remove that file
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: I must remove .Xauthority ?
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> then relogin
<sylvain-fr> ok
<nuxil> its automaticly remade
<nuxil> on login
<sylvain-fr> There is not file /root/.Xauthority It's normal ?
<nuxil> yes if you have a root account
<nuxil> do you have a root account with pw ?
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: A root acount ? I run Ubuntu. But my account (sylvain) have root rights
<nuxil> if thats the case. you "cant" do su root.  in concole and then trype kdesu app it wount work.. you must as a user just type kdesu app
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: OK, thanks
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: but I didn't do "export XAUTHORITY=/home/name/.Xauthority" as it was wrote on forums. There is no problem ?
<nuxil> umm.. are you trying to get X apps to work with ssh ?
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: no
<nuxil> if not you should not need to export
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: I didn't
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: *I don't
<nuxil> what does echo $XAUTHORITY say ?
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: OK. I saw It mey have a line like "export XAUTHORITY ......" in /etc/profile
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: And cat /etc/profile | grep .X doesn't return nothing
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: echo $XAU..... returns : /tmp/.gdmHLIQ4T
<nuxil> ok.
<nuxil> XAUTHORITY=""
<nuxil> do that
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: Is it normal ?
<nuxil> also do echo $DISPLAY
<nuxil> sylvain-fr, in my case its empty
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: $DISPLAY is : :0.0
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: I did logout after the problem (yesterday), but after joining this chan, Id didn't?
<nuxil> xauth -f /tmp/.gdmHLIQ4T
<sylvain-fr> * ? > .
<nuxil> what?
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: It runs a bash which first line is "xauth>" (like when you type "grub")
<nuxil> type quit
<nuxil> does it say
<sylvain-fr> I did Ctrl+C to quit
<nuxil> Using authority file  bla bla bla
<sylvain-fr> Yes, the file in /tmp
<nuxil> ok. try now
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: try what ?
<miegamice> hi.... i had a problem... i cannot enter in my linux hdd, and from windows, i cannot enter linux hdd... whats the problem?
<nuxil> if not .. remove /tmp/.gdmHLIQ4T and /home/name/.Xauthority
<nuxil> also set to XAUTHORITY=""
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: I am going to reboot, and then I'll join again this chan and explain you what appened
<_gtt_> other than iptables... what could i have edited that blocked my external ssh and rdp/vnc connections?
<miegamice> how i can choose-boot in linux or windows with 2 hdd...?  when I turn of computer, it automaticaly boot in windows
<gfdd> install grub on windows disk
<miegamice> how i can install downloaded programs ...pll.bz2.run
<icewaterman> miegamice: if you really know what you are doing, then chmod 700 it and execute it with ./filename
<edwin_> hi, does anyone know a good resource to trouble shoot why my webcam on kopete shows up black and white?
<edwin_> i've been googling for an hour to no availe
<icewaterman> miegamice: but you should be absolutely sure you want this, nobody is going to help you in case you installed some trojan horse or something similar evil.
<icewaterman> most packages are usually available via apt-get
<subopt> I just installed 7.10, and firefox is wildly unstable. It seldom lasts more than an hour before locking up. Anyone else seeing this?
<jussi01> subopt: not me, did you install any extenstions?
<subopt> jussi01: no
<emenjoul> sam???
 * Downix is debating on which OS to set up for our server images
<Downix> I've narrowed myself down to ubuntu server, CentOS and Solaris
<jpatrick> Downix: ubuntu
<Downix> I noticed ubuntu ships with almost the ideal setup by default
<marwan> bonjour
<jpatrick> !fr | marwan
<ubotu> marwan: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<marwan> je voudrai partionner mon dd pour y remetre windowss(lol je c'est)  mais voila il me le faut et je ne sais pas comment! au moi 100go me sufirons pour windows et en plus je n'use pas beaucoup de memoire avec kubuntu et windows( dusque dur je parle)
<jpatrick> !fr > marwan
<Admiral_Chicago> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Admiral_Chicago> !QTpartred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtpartred - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !QTparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marwan> no its good ia m going to the french chat
<Admiral_Chicago> ah its not in the bot...
<MGalaxy> how can I disable compiz-fusion after "compiz --replace" ?
<jpatrick> MGalaxy: kwin --replace
<MGalaxy> jpatrick: thx
<tung> i have problem with the network in kde 4. kde 4 doesn't have any program to use wireless.
<tung> anyone help
<BluesKaj> URLs in Thunderbird don't launch any browser... fixes/suggestions ?
<tung> i tried to install kdenetwork-kde4 but it doesn't help
<BluesKaj> tung,join #kubuntu-kde4
<tung> i'm using kubuntu gutsy and have just install kde4
<jpatrick> !kde4 > tung
<FloydFan> how do you fix the problem in kubuntu where the resolution reverts back to some weird one everytime i restart the x server..?
<FloydFan> im using nvidia
<BluesKaj> !nvidia FloydFan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia floydfan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !nvidia | FloydFan
<ubotu> FloydFan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FloydFan> BluesKaj: ive already installed the proprietary drivers
<BluesKaj> FloydFan, ok now check out the drivers available for your monitor if you're using a pc.... or you can uninstall the nvidia proprietary drivers and go with the restricted graphics driver in system settings/advanced
<FloydFan> im using a laptop
<FloydFan> widescreen
<FloydFan> yah im using the restricted drivers
<spawn57> hi, what package do i need so that i have autoconf 2.53 or newer?
<BluesKaj> then my advice is to use the default restricted driver in system settings ...it's already a proven driver altho perhaps not as flexible as a 'perfect' driver could be , it is stable
<tung> floydfan: what is your problem
<FloydFan> my resolution keeps reseting itself
<FloydFan> every time i restart x
<BluesKaj> stdin, any suggestions on a how to enable FF or Konq to open URL links from Thunderbird ?
<BluesKaj> I don't mind kmail , but I get sick of the silly permissions it requires
<stdin> BluesKaj: I just set the browser with "sudo update-alternatives --configure x-www-browser"
<trappist> BluesKaj: silly permissions?
<BluesKaj> yeah, stdin thays' done
<BluesKaj> that's
<BluesKaj> constantly asking for pws, trappist
<trappist> BluesKaj: not sure what you mean.  I let it use kwallet, so I just have to enter my wallet password once when I log in
<tung> I don't know how to use scim in openoffice
<tung> but it works in kopete or pidgin
<DreadKnight> i've reinstalled the old kopete and it still launches kopete-kde4 :((
<dxter> hallo?
<dxter> anyone swedish?
<dxter> ?
<Wollyhood> wie kann ich die konsole öffnen? schaffe das nicht
<llutz> !de | Wollyhood
<ubotu> Wollyhood: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Wollyhood> danke
<Wollyhood> haha
<jussi01> !nickspam > Herr_Ospel
<nibbe> is anyone else experiencing a very low sound quality in amarok?
<mickel> for german?
<jussi01> !de
<mickel> !de
<mickel> ? how?
<jussi01> wait a sec...
<mickel> ok
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jussi01> there we are
<mickel> thx
<Mason059> Hi all.  Anyone else having problems with internet connection since KDE4?
<jussi01> Mason059: #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<Mason059> OK...on freenode?
<jussi01> !nickspam > BlindK
<jussi01> Mason059: yep :)
<Mason059> Thanks Jussi01 :)
<jussi01> Mason059: yw
<larsemil> i have a problem - i cant lock my screen - i get an error saying no greeter plugin configured
<larsemil> how do i install a greeter plugin?
<nibbe> Is there anything I can do to increase the sound quality? When playing music the quality is like if it's recorded with a mobile phone from speakers.
<jussi01> !sound
<michaelnovakjr> nibbe: what are you using for audio?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nibbe> michaelnovakjr: I tried both amarok and kaffeine. Both had the same quality
<michaelnovakjr> nibbe: did you check your kmix settings?
<nibbe> never heard of kmix
<michaelnovakjr> nibbe: that could be why.... kmix is like the sound settings for kubuntu
<nibbe> looking into it now
<michaelnovakjr> nibbe: its under the multimedia menu in the k menu
<nibbe> Yeah, im looking at Kmix right now
<michaelnovakjr> nibbe: ok, PCM is a good place to start
<larsemil> ok i guess the kubuntu livecd with kde4 is broken then
<michaelnovakjr> larsemil: it is not a final release as of yet.... its a stab in the dark
<larsemil> michaelnovakjr: yeah, but hey - you know anything about how to install a greeter plugin?
<nibbe> Fix'd now. Thanks :-)
<michaelnovakjr> nibbe: no problem.
<michaelnovakjr> larsemil: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<larsemil> michaelnovakjr: just installed from the kde4 live cd thats on the mainpage of kubuntu
<michaelnovakjr> larsemil: that could be a bug in KDE4 or in the Kubuntu code that works with KDE4
<michaelnovakjr> larsemil: were you running KDE3 before this?
<larsemil> michaelnovakjr: no. never used kde before.
<jussi01> larsemil: try in #kubuntu-kde4  ;)
<michaelnovakjr> larsemil: that is an idea, or just use the stable release of KDE... its really an excellent choice
<larsemil> no then i will go for ubuntu. dont like kde3 at all. but kde4 is sooo goodlooking
<michaelnovakjr> larsemil: good luck!
<crackhead_25_> what's the console command to access a cd drive -- and clean/erase the data etc..??
<michaelnovakjr> crackhead_25_: the cd drive is usually /dev/cdrom
<michaelnovakjr> crackhead_25_: it mounts to /mnt/cdrom
<crackhead_25_> ok... so, what? i just do rmdir or rm -a or something on that directory??
<SlimeyPe1e> /media/cdrom
<ardchoille> crackhead_25_: Is it a CD-R/RW? If not, then it is a finalised file system - you can't "erase" the data.
<SlimeyPe1e> not /mnt
<michaelnovakjr> SlimeyPele: ah yes, ::unix moment::
<crackhead_25_> cdr-rw of course
<crackhead_25_> i'm not an idiot :)
<SlimeyPe1e> michaelnovakjr: :) Debian and some other Linuxes use /mnt IIRC.
<michaelnovakjr> interesting
<SlimeyPe1e> crackhead_25_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-166487.html
<michaelnovakjr> SlimeyPele: i use sun machines for certain things... /mnt comes to me quicker
<crackhead_25_> thanks slimey.. also, if i'm not seeing /mnt/cdrom.. would you know why that is?
<SlimeyPe1e> crackhead_25_: it's /media/cdrom
<crackhead_25_> ahhh
<SlimeyPe1e> some other linux distros, and all the old-style Unixes, use /mnt so michaelnovakjr got confused.
<michaelnovakjr> my fault... kubuntu uses media for devices
<jckl> anyone happen to know the options/changes i need to make in alsa to make my speakers mute when i plug in my headphones on a compaq laptop?
<baligh> Hello
<SlimeyPe1e> hi.
<baligh> i'm new in kubuntu and linux world
<SlimeyPe1e> welcome :)
<ardchoille> baligh: Welcome :)
<baligh> can anyone help me to install lazarus compiler
<baligh> it's a free crossplatform pascal compiler
<SlimeyPe1e> You mean the Pascal thingamebob?
 * Jucato ubotu find lazarus
<baligh> yep
<ardchoille> baligh: sudo apt-get install lazarus
<SlimeyPe1e> Should be easy. Open Adept (K -> System -> Adept PAckage Manager)
<ubuntu_> rolf mayo
<SlimeyPe1e> then just tell Adept to install Lazarus
<crackhead_25_> slimey.. it won't work.. i try cdrecord on the /dev/hdd.. which is supposedly the only viewable/accessible target cd drive.. though it doesn't show the second cd drive in my box, which has the actual cd in it.. you know why this might be?
<SlimeyPe1e> yeah, or use apt-get like ardchoille said
<Jucato> !info lazarus
<ubotu> lazarus: Rapid Application Development (RAD) tool for Free Pascal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-1 (gutsy), package size 35749 kB, installed size 151628 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc amd64)
<jckl> isnt aptitude better than apt-get?
<trpr> they do the same thing. its your choice
<ardchoille> jckl: It's personal preference really
<SlimeyPe1e> crackhead_25_: /dev/cdrom doesn't work?
<baligh> tryin'
<crackhead_25_> no, says error..
<jckl> ok
<SlimeyPe1e> jckl: it's cleverer, but both tend to work
<crackhead_25_> i'm too tired to figure it out right now, though.. slimey, if you're around later, i'll retry..
<jckl> i thought i read that aptitude was better for dependancies when removal
<SlimeyPe1e> crackhead_25_: I idle in here all the time, but I'm not always looking at my PC.
<crackhead_25_> ardchoille: do you have an opinion on if kubuntu is the fastest distro out there, or if and what if any are faster out of the box with least setup (but some ease of setup)??
<SlimeyPe1e> but feel free to poke me
<ardchoille> jckl: That used to be the case, but apt-get has the _auto-remove option now that does pretty much the same thing
<jckl> aw ok
<jckl> how would i check my alsa version
<jckl> i want to see if there is a newer version to see if it will fix my headphones and speakers
<ardchoille> crackhead_25_: That would really be a personal opinion and somewhat dependent on the hardware and other apps/services you have installed.
<SlimeyPe1e> jckl: alsactl --version will show the version of alsactl, and I think that ties in with the alsa version
<michaelnovakjr> crackhead_25_: what do you use linux for? casual or work related?
<jckl> hmm ok thx
<crackhead_25_> michaelnovakjr: both.. desktop productivity.. basically it's my only computer.. i just want it to be as fast and stable and efficient and indestructible as possible..
<crackhead_25_> firefox keeps crashing now and then on kubuntu.. so does kopete.. and ktorrent.. and the X engine whenever it restarts seems to eff up.. and the mouse cursor disappears.. or the screen saver doesn't lock when it comes on (even though it's set to..) .. or when i try to sign in with a second guest account, while the first is on, the system crashes..
<tlmarker> Will not installing nVidia drivers with a nVidia card cause KDE to crash?
<baligh> which one is better ubuntu or kubuntu
<muesli__> tlmarker: no
<ardchoille> !ot
<muesli__> baligh: which one is better mercedes or bmw?
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SlimeyPe1e> tlmarker: shouldn't do.
<baligh> mercedes
<SlimeyPe1e> but X might crash if the default nv driver doesn't support your card.
<baligh> i can answer it
<baligh> can u?
<muesli__> baligh: since i prefer bmw and i use kubuntu i suggest you go with ubuntu then
<muesli__> ;-)
<jckl> isnt ubuntu and kubuntu pretty much the same with a different gui environament
<baligh> lol
<SlimeyPe1e> jckl: that's correct
<jckl> i actually have both kde and gnome on here
<SlimeyPe1e> different default apps too
<baligh> i prefer kubuntu
<jckl> my gnome apps work in kde as my kde work in gnome :)
<muesli__> baligh: you should really go and checkout bmw then ;-)
<tlmarker> is there a place to find what card the default driver supports?
<jckl> it seems you guys get a lot of questions that depend on personal preference.
<jckl> :)
<crackhead_25_> michaelnovakjr: any opinion? feedback??
<michaelnovakjr> nVidia drivers are a good thing to install
<ardchoille> jckl: Well, most apps are personal preference. That which works for me may not suit your needs :)
<muesli__> tlmarker: the "default" driver is probably vesa and should pretty much support anything  that's ever been out
<michaelnovakjr> crackhead_25_: i am a fan of kubuntu, i tried openSuse again with 10.3 and hated it
<michaelnovakjr> tlmarker: look in the restricted drivers section for the nvidia info
<crackhead_25_> what about something gentoo based, like vector linux??
<crackhead_25_> michaelnovakjr: can you pm me? this is off topic some..
<SlimeyPe1e> muesli__: kubuntu will default to nv if it finds an nvidia card
<SlimeyPe1e> tlmarker: what card do you have?
<michaelnovakjr> SlimeyPele: it doesn't use it though
<crackhead_25_> michaelnovakjr: how do i register my user??
<muesli__> SlimeyPe1e: oh interesting. it didn't seem to do with 2 nvidia cards tho
<crackhead_25_> (it doenst let me?? )
<SlimeyPe1e> muesli__: oh right, well... AFAIK it *should* ;)
<michaelnovakjr> crackhead_25_: on irc?
<michaelnovakjr> you have to activate the nvidia drivers under restricted drivers, because they are closed-source
<michaelnovakjr> it is recommended though, nVidia drivers will support more features specific to your needs
<tlmarker> gForce 6 series. I installed it on windows, and am not 100% sure.
<michaelnovakjr> tlmarker: do you know where the restricted drivers are?
<tlmarker> yes. i was able to install them on KDE3.5. My problem is that I installed KDE4 to try it out and for some reason X crashes when I am using it. I would assume that being the drivers worked on KDE3.x, then they should work on KDE4.
<SlimeyPe1e> ah yes, they should, but kde4 tries to use compositing stuff that kde3 doesn't.
<SlimeyPe1e> that might cause problems.
<michaelnovakjr> i would go to the KDE4 channel with that
<michaelnovakjr> try in #kubuntu-kde4  ;)
<BluesKaj> tlmarker, aha, kde4 not the same at all ..none of my graphics heavy apps like google earth would run on kde4
<baligh> sudo didn't succeed
<baligh> i'm tryin' adept
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: "re" (after many hours...)
<sylvain-fr> nuxil: I can run kdesu now. Thanks :-)
<toboh> hi, Im a newbie that has just installed kubuntu, and my sound does not work. Ive tried the HdaIntelSoundHowto but it still does not work
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: make sure libaudio is installed.... under the package manager
<toboh> ok, im gonna check it right now
<ardchoille> !sound | toboh Have you seen this info?
<ubotu> toboh Have you seen this info?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SlimeyPe1e> toboh: ATI sound chipset?
<tlmarker> BluesKaj: would you recomment using kde4?
<michaelnovakjr> The audio could also be muted
 * SlimeyPe1e does not recommend kde4, yet
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: by default the audio could be muted, you can fix that by going into the KMix panel
<toboh> its not muted, just a sec im searching for the  libaudio
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: ok
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: mine wasn't working, I installed libaudio and some mp3 packages and the audio was picked up
<BluesKaj> tlmarker, IMHO kde4 is not ready for prime time ...not on my setup at least :(
 * SlimeyPe1e has an ATI HDA sound chipset and it isn't supported by ALSA in Gutsy
<toboh> michael, im trying to search the libaudio (with exactly this name) at the kde package manager but I cant find it
<jckl> i was able to fix my headphone/speaker problem with options snd-hda-intel model=laptop :)
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPe1e, the ati sound card chips are supported by alsa .
<SlimeyPe1e> BluesKaj: indeed, but not this one it would seem.
<ardchoille> toboh: libaudio2 (I'm on Gutsy)
<baligh> muesli__ how's u(r bmw
<BluesKaj> alsa and kmix have to be configged is all ..it's aPITA but it can be done
<toboh> ok, Ive got the newest version
<toboh> just check it with aptitude
<SlimeyPe1e> I've googled till my fingers went blue, and fiddled with various alsa options. None of the recommendations worked, for me.
<jckl> what needs done in kmix
<SlimeyPe1e> *shrug* not much of an issue, I don't really need sound anyway
<jckl> hmm i have more stuff in kmix now
<ScorpKing> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<baligh> not mueslix
<baligh> but kmueslix
<toboh> by the way, the sound card (as far as I know) is a hda-intel, Intel Corporation 82801H ICH8 Family
<toboh> is that really it?
<ScorpKing> my nvidia card stopped working for no reason. i only get a blank screen. any ideas?
<toboh> thats what alsaconf detects
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPe1e, jckl open kmix and enable Master & PCM on the output tab , then CD & IEC playback (if listed) in the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 are enabled in the Switches tab , then click on Settings/Configure Kmix and apply
<jckl> i looked it up
<jckl> mine was a conexant
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: the package is libaudio2
<jckl> i looked up what i needed to use in an alsa file
<SlimeyPe1e> BluesKaj: can't. No mixers found.
<toboh> michaelnovakjr, its installed
<SlimeyPe1e> ALSA is non-functioning.
<ScorpKing> how do i reconfigure X ?
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPe1e, ' cat /proc/asound/cards ' then ' asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: do you have configs in KMix?
<jckl> aplay -l will tell you your plaback hardware device
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<toboh> they disappear after I tried to follow the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<crookshanks> there really needs to be a gtk or qt-based twitter app for linux
<ScorpKing> thanks ardchoille
<crookshanks> the only one out there is written using mono :(
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> oops
<crookshanks> at least the only one in the ubuntu repository
<toboh> and I can tell you more, the aplay -l, returns aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<ardchoille> !info gtwitter | crookshanks Would this work?
<ubotu> crookshanks would this work?: gtwitter: Client for tracking and posting to twitter. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0~beta-5 (gutsy), package size 46 kB, installed size 260 kB
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: crap
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: yw
<crookshanks> ardchoille: that's the one written in mono
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: alasa works like crap with hda-intel sound
<ardchoille> crookshanks: Oh, ok. thanks for that info :)
<toboh> i heard about this oss
<toboh> is it possible to change to it?
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: is linux-sound-base installed?
<crookshanks> ardchoille: did some googling, found one called twitux.  guess i'll build it and try it out
<BluesKaj> jckl, to find your soundcard : cat /proc/asound/cards
<ardchoille> crookshanks: Cool
<toboh> michaelnovakjr, yes it is
<SlimeyPe1e> BluesKaj: doesn't work. I suspect that the problem is deeper down tbh.
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: how about arts?
<SlimeyPe1e> (asoundconf doesn't give any errors but it doesn't solve the problem)
<toboh> michaelnovakjr, also installed
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPe1e, do an lspci , and look for something like "sound controllers"
<SlimeyPe1e> BluesKaj: It's an ATI 450.
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: damn, I had the same problem too, whatever you do DONT uninstall alsa
<SlimeyPe1e> it does appear in /proc/asound/cards correctly, but that's about it.
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: it will kill your entire system
<toboh> wow...
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPe1e, then : asoundconf set-default-card "ATI 450"
<MilitantPotato> In K3B what filesystem would be read in most devices? Joliet?
<toboh> Ive just found out one bad thing
<itsjustme> is there a camera review chat channel someone can advise me
<toboh> ive looked at the list of alsa soundcards for intel and i cant find my chipset
<toboh> ...
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: alsa doesn't work well with integrated intel
<jckl> what chipset toboh
<toboh> ich8
<toboh> intel hda ich8
<ardchoille> itsjustme: Try searching google for "camera_model review", that help me to decie which one to buy. Also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPe1e, toboh , to set up alsa on your system :  k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply '
<toboh> im searching now for some solution for that chip in google
<itsjustme> I was hoping there would be a chatsite that I could learn from users and what there experiances were
<toboh> BluesKaj, Ive already tried that
<toboh> BluesKaj, Ive tried both the ALSA, OSS and automatic detec options
<BluesKaj> toboh, have you set alsa in the terminal ?
<jckl> what do you want to know about it toboh
<toboh> well, Ive tried a lot of stuff =)
<toboh> one of them was to set it in the terminal also
<michaelnovakjr> toboh: what audio devices does it say you have installed?
<cobb28> is now a bad time to install kubuntu 64bit?  Flash is a must have as well as a stable system.  Anyone have an opinion on this?
<toboh> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<toboh>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cd
<toboh>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
<toboh>         Memory at f4500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<toboh>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<ardchoille> !flashissue | cobb28
<ubotu> cobb28: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<BluesKaj> toboh, in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<jpatrick> !paste > toboh
<toboh> sorry patrik
<toboh> blues, gonna try it right now
<jpatrick> toboh: for next time ;)
<cobb28> ubotu: is that the only big issue currently? as opposed to a 32bit install? I;ve had bad luck with kubuntu in the past but would like to give it another try..currenlty using ubuntu with no issues but my new PC is coming ina few hours and I;d like ot do a fresh format
<jpatrick> !bot > cobb28
<BluesKaj> toboh, set the volume ctrls to about 71%
<toboh> wow, alsamixer answered me  function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<toboh> I think I have screwed up the mixer while trying to fix the sound
<toboh> because after installing the newest version of the alsa, the sound options at kmix disappeared
<toboh> notice that with the previous version of the alsa the sound was not working neither
<BluesKaj> toboh, then you have to tell alsa what soundcard to use by : asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<toboh> BluesKaj, i know that my card is a Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family), but what name should I put?
<BluesKaj> http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh #./alsa-info.sh
<drif> am I able to even read-only access SFS (window's dynamic disk)?
<toboh> BluesKai, the result is at http://pastebin.ca/857411
<BluesKaj> toboh, asoundconf set-default-card "Intel Corporation 82801H"
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee and sips one himself
<toboh> it seems still not work
<galathalion> how do i change settings for the menubar in KDE4?
<toboh> amarok is saying that the device is busy, the test option at the sound configuration does not display anything and the kmix does not show anything
<toboh> BluesKai, the new result is at http://pastebin.ca/857421
<mewshi> !dual-head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<BluesKaj> thx genii, now i have a real coffee buzz going :-)
<genii> BluesKaj: Me too
<andreasomageiras> hi
<BluesKaj> toboh, do an lspci again and pastebin it pls
<genii> BluesKaj: His loaded modules list does not show snd_hda_intel which I'm pretty sure is what the 82801 chipset uses
<toboh>  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<BluesKaj> ok genii , what to do then , if his chipset isn't communicating to alsa ?
<genii> toboh: Please try:  sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<miegamice> where can I get skype for linux
<jpatrick> !skype | miegamice
<ubotu> miegamice: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<genii> toboh: then also close kmix and reopen it by alt-f2 and type in kmix there to the window
<toboh> ive got a FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<toboh> in the modprobe comand
<genii> Hmm rt kernel
<BluesKaj> toboh, you're on Ubuntu right , not running KDE ?
 * BluesKaj doesn't know if that matters with alsa  :P
<toboh> mmm, kubuntu and now at a KDE session
<BluesKaj> ok
<genii> BluesKaj: Shouldn't matter to alsa at all
<BluesKaj> ok
<toboh> but in the begining I was in gnome and it was not working neither'
<miegamice> which program can open ...run file type? when I download some instalations, linux open those with kate writing program
<genii> toboh: try       sudo depmod -a       then the sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel                     again
<genii> toboh: The message you are getting about unknown symbol is normally when the driver does not match the kernel version
<toboh> mmm, after the depmode I got the same message again
<toboh> mmm, Ive tried one thing I saw at a website
<toboh> im going to reboot and be back, ok?
<genii> miegamice: Usually you would run that from a command prompt. It should be executable first. So in same directory the file is in, :    sudo chmod +x <put filename here>; ./<put filename here>
<genii> miegamice: if the second command of ./<filename>   groans try instead   bash ./<filename>
<genii> toboh: OK
<genii> BluesKaj: I think he will likely need to recompile his alsa drivers to jibe with his nonstandard kernel
<BluesKaj> genii, nonstd kernel ... how does that happen
<BluesKaj> ?
<genii> BluesKaj: He seems to have the realtime kernel as indicated by: [12:34:43] <toboh> ive got a FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)           << note 2.6.22-14-rt  as kernel dir there
<miegamice> that install is in /home/miegamice     folder...
<holo> i don't I have inkspace available throw adept manager. I am using gutsy.
<holo> *why don't I
<nuxil> cos i need a sig
<se7en> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<holo> yes, it seems so. any idea? it should be there, at least from a thread in ubuntu forum
<genii> miegamice: So do first:  cd ~
<ryjek> hi ppl, I got and IDE drive(s) and a IDE->USB converter, and when I reboot or change the IDE drive, dolphin gives back a hal-storage-removable-mount-all-option refused uid 1000 when I try to access the partitions
<ryjek> ideas
<genii> ryjek: Use uuid in fstab instead of /dev/sdX   or so
<nuxil> its seen as a usb mass storage
<ryjek> nuxil, yes it is
<ryjek> well I can mount them genii manually
<genii> ryjek: If you are putting different hd on same cable they will have different unique uuid but may have entirely different filesystems or so on. So make as many fstab entries as you have different drives you use on it but with uuid line replacing the /dev/sdX
<ryjek> but that's the thing, everytime I have to do it manually
<toboh> I think I really screwed up the sound
<miegamice> genii: what i need to do with cd?
<genii> miegamice: While in program Konsole to type in:  cd ~               then after that the commands I described earlier to make the file executable and then to run it
<nuxil> mount it ordenary. mount -t "ntfs-3g" /dev/sdXY /media/usb
<nuxil> if you put in fstab you should not need to mount manualy every time
<snikker> i've got a "find" command that run when i start the pc. can i disable it?
<miegamice> okey, i will try
<genii> nuxil: The problem will be same as I described just earlier. The system cannot tell the difference for instance between sda which is a certain drive and sda which is a different drive and needs different mounting options. This is frustrating for instance when you have more than 1 mass-storage external device. If you use uuid of drive instead it doesn't matter what order you plug them in or what port etc etc
<mueslix> reminds me, how can you actually get the uuid of a device?
<genii> mueslix: blkid
<mueslix> niiice
<mueslix> thanks :)
<genii> mueslix: np
<wad> Hi, guys. I've got a new laptop, and I'm configuring Kubuntu on it (moving here from SUSE 10.2). Under SUSE, I had it set up so that when I logged in, it would prompt me for the passphrase for my private key, before it even showed the desktop. Is there something like that with Kubuntu?
<DexterF> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ryjek> ok
<ryjek> now I got a permission denied error
<genii> ryjek: are you (attempting) mounting using sudo or as regular user ?
<nuxil> question.. if i have file A on hdaX then in ex: /home/me/dir/ i got one file A there too.. what will happen if i mount hdaX in /home/me/dir ? what will happen to file A's ?
<diego> hola
<mot> how do i refresh the icon cache in kde?
<mot> i compiled pidgin from source
<ryjek> fu**
<ScorpKing> nuxil: if you mount something over existing stuff the mounted ones will replace the existing ones until you've unmounted the disk
<mot> but when i try to add it to quicklaunch it doesn't find any icon...i know there's a command to refresh the db
<ryjek> forgot about giving the mount command
<ryjek> ok it works now
<ryjek> let's res is
<genii> nuxil: For as long as the drive is mounted you see the file which is on it. When you umount you see the same old file below it it again
<nuxil> ok
<ScorpKing> thanks genii, thats a better explanation :)
<ryjek> ...
<ryjek> so it fuc** up again
<jpatrick> !langage > ryjek
<ryjek> the file or folder /media/hda17 does not exist
<ryjek> and still
<ryjek> sry patrick
<ryjek> ryjek@ryjek-laptop:~$ sudo mkdir /media/hda17
<ryjek> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/hda17': File exists
<genii> work is calling me, but I'm around
<Chousuke> ryjek: why are you so sure it doesn't exist?
<ryjek> I just copied it from terminal
<Chousuke> copied
<ryjek> and the previous thing
<ryjek> is a error msg from dolphin
<miegamice> to install video card, I need to write in console sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.03-pkg1.run?
<Chousuke> right.
<miegamice> whwn I tryied to install video card, console send me error, that the binutils is not found
<ScorpKing> i'm still having problems with my nvidia card. where do i start looking
<ScorpKing> ?
<miegamice> ScorpKing: me too... I cannot installl my video card on PC
<ScorpKing> mine is installed, did work but went on strike recently
<wad> I made a symbolic link in ~/.kde/Autostart to ssh-add, but it didn't do anything when I rebooted to try it out. Ideas?
<ScorpKing> miegamice: is that the error you get when it tries to compile a kernel for the card?
<ScorpKing> wad: you don't have to restart, just log in and out
<miegamice> ScorpKing: when I tried to instal my geforce 7600GS " v-card" , it sends error binutils not found...
<wad> I know. When that didn't work, I tried rebooting. Neither works.
<Downix> man, I feel so rusty
<ScorpKing> wad: if you just ./script is should work
<Autoscum> Hello, all. :p
<ScorpKing> it*
<Autoscum> I got major sound card issues.
<wad> ScorpKing, of course, I can just type "ssh-add" when I log in every time.
<ScorpKing> wad: if the script in Autostart works then it will work everytime you log in
<wad> But I liked the little gui dialog that came up under KDE on SUSE 10.2.....
<Autoscum> Everything seems to be working fine, but I'm not getting any sound.
<Autoscum> Any ideas, anyone?
<Autoscum> (Volumes are all up.)
<wad> ScorpKing, so I've got the symbolic link in place, but it doesn't work. I'll try replacing it with a script that calls ssh-add, like you suggest.
<shaffy> can anyone tell me how to tile windows on my kde desktop?  i can't seem to find such an option.
<ScorpKing> miegamice: ok. where do you get the error? straight after executing the installer or while you're in the installer?
<miegamice> ScorpKing: what you do to install your video card? I get error, after Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 100.14.03
<ScorpKing> shaffy: ask in #kde
<Downix> hmm
<wad> ScorpKing, replacing the symbolic link to ssh-add with a script that calls it still did nothing.
<wad> :(
<DexterF> guys, if iwconfig says: eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311" and so on, can I safely assume that a modul eis loaded and working?
<ScorpKing> miegamice: i just type sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.03-pkg1.run
<Downix> trying to remember how to handle webmin
<ScorpKing> !bcm | DexterF
<ubotu> DexterF: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Autoscum> No one..? :(
<ScorpKing> ugh..
<ScorpKing> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ScorpKing> that's the one
<Autoscum> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Autoscum> ?
<miegamice> ScorpKing: but wht I cannot install v-card? What is binutils?
<ScorpKing> miegamice: sudo aptitude install binutils
<ScorpKing> wad: there's a problem with your script then. can you pastebin it?
<miegamice> ScorpKing:  thanks, something works :)
<ScorpKing> :) yw
<wad> It was a two-liner: First line is #!/bin/bash      Second line: /usr/bin/ssh-add
<wad> I'm reading online for some more suggestions: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-479685.html
<blind_guardian> hi all
<wad> Looks like someone else is having the same problem. Seeing how they solved it.
<ScorpKing> wad: also try man ssh-add
<Downix> can someone point me to which file to edit to tell ubuntu "this is your IP, stop DHCP'ing it"
<miegamice> ScorpKing: what is x server? when installing, console drop another error
<BluesKaj> !hi | blind_guardian
<ubotu> blind_guardian: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<wad> I think I found it! I need to install ssh-askpass-gnome
<Autoscum> Downix: Use the "manual configuration."
<ScorpKing> Downix: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Downix> lovely, blank file
<Autoscum> lol.
<ScorpKing> miegamice: i think you need the xlib-dev or someting package. looking
<Downix> I'll man it
<blind_guardian> ubotu BluesKaj thanks i try now kubuntu in VM really it's good
<blind_guardian> oops i don't know that is bot
<Autoscum> lol :p
<ScorpKing> !paste > me
<dergringo> Hi. Lenovo released Thinkpad T61's with SuSE preloaded. AFAIK is KDE the desktop of SuSE. Does this mean we'll get a Hardy that is working perfectly on a T61? :)
<BluesKaj> blind_guardian, VMWare on windows ?
<blind_guardian> BluesKaj: on mandriva
<BluesKaj> heh
<ScorpKing> Downix: here is my interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52165/
<blind_guardian> BluesKaj: i want try deb and let rpm take rest hehehe
<wad> Yep, that was it! All I had to do was "apt-get install ssh-askpass"
<wad> google knows all. :-D
<miegamice> ScorpKing: its so hard to learn linux
<ScorpKing> miegamice: not really
<oldude67> just have to read
<Autoscum> Repeat: I got a soundcard issue. Sound seems to be playing, but I can't hear anything. All volume controls are up and my cards are detected. Could it be that they're in conflict?
<ScorpKing> miegamice: sudo aptitude install xlibs-dev
<Autoscum> (Thanks for reading. ^^)
 * ScorpKing reads..
<miegamice> ScorpKing: where can I download beginers guide...? I will learn from begining
<BluesKaj> blind_guardian, rpm is ok , but  in my experience with fedora a few yrs back ,the repositories weren't always available
<ScorpKing> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ScorpKing> miegamice: there ^ :)
<miegamice> ScorpKing: exit x before installing
<ScorpKing> miegamice: i think this will help a lot - http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz . bookmark it
<oldude67> Autoscum, you have several sound cards, if so ya they are probably having a conflict.
<ScorpKing> miegamice: yes. the easiest is to boot in safe mode (option 2 in the grub menu) and install it from there
<blind_guardian> BluesKaj: but i use from version core 4 i didn't find any prob
<blind_guardian> i use it*
<Autoscum> oldude67: Yep, that's probably it. :)
<blind_guardian> BluesKaj: the version 7 had some problem but 8 good
<oldude67> Autoscum, especially if one is on board.
<Autoscum> Yep, one of them is integrated. :)
<blind_guardian> i want ask something
<ScorpKing> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<blind_guardian> why this distrubition don't add gnome and kde in same time
<Autoscum> blind_guardian: Unnessesary. :)
<Autoscum> Waste of space, etc. :)
<Autoscum> lol
<ScorpKing> blind_guardian: i don't want gnome
<Autoscum> So, how can I uninstall one of the cards?
<Autoscum> (The integrated one)
<ScorpKing> Autoscum: disable it in the BIOS
<Autoscum> Lol, extreme.
<Autoscum> But effective. :D
<blind_guardian> ScorpKing: but others want it and other want change from desktop to other
<Autoscum> Be right back. :)
<ScorpKing> blind_guardian: if you want gnome as well type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<miegamice> How ti install x server?
<BluesKaj> blind_guardian, you can use both gnome and kde in 'buntu , but you must choose at login which desktop environment you want to use for  that session...if you want to install gnome just "sudo apt-get install gnome desktop"
<blind_guardian> ScorpKing: yesi know but only my idea forhelping user if he has low speed
<ScorpKing> miegamice: it should be installed. what is the error?
<BluesKaj> err gnome-desktop
<ScorpKing> blind_guardian: then take a look at apt-move or apt-cacher
<miegamice> ScorpKing: sorry... there was error... close the x server to...
<ScorpKing> miegamice: so you get a blinking cursor?
<miegamice> ScorpKing:  no i get instalation stop...
<ScorpKing> ugh.. :(
<DexterF> anyone know how to enable wifi on an Acer Extensa laptop? has a switch that wont react.
<blind_guardian> ScorpKing: why you don't like gnome ?
<ScorpKing> miegamice: did you boot to single user mode?
<miegamice> ScorpKing: no...
<ScorpKing> blind_guardian: it's my choice. keep it ontopic plz
<blind_guardian> ScorpKing: yes mei likeit twice ok sorry
<miegamice> when installing i use sudo command
<ScorpKing> miegamice: then log into tty1 and run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop .try to install it again
<blind_guardian> did someone here had experiance at kde
<marcel> hallo selene
<jpatrick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<selene> helloo..
<marcel> how are you
<ScorpKing> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<blind_guardian> if yes how can i have 1 pannel for 1desktop ?
<selene> fyn , how r u
<Autoscum> wow, it worked =)
<Autoscum> Thanks. =D
<Autoscum> It was crude, but effective. =)
<ignignokt> amarok won't start. :( halp... no relevant console output other than "Amarok is taking a long time to load!"
<blind_guardian> ScorpKing: can yoou help me forthat ?
<ScorpKing> blind_guardian: right click on the desktop --> configure desktop --> multiple desktops
<ScorpKing> Autoscum: keep it simple. :P
<Autoscum> ScorpKing: Yep, that would be a good advice. :D
<Vermux> hi
<ScorpKing> miegamice_: any news?
<Vermux> Im about to install Kubuntu on a different hard drive. How do I transfer all settings (users, favorites, notes...) to the new computer?
<jpatrick> Vermux: cd /home
<miegamice_> ScorpKing:  when i log off... there is a option, restart x server... but how can i log in in tty?
<ignignokt> exit
<blind_guardian> ScorpKing: i mean about application , for exemple if i run kopete in desktop 1 nd amarok in desktop 3 when i run to desktop 3 i don't want see minimise window of kopete
<ignignokt> or i read that wrong, nvm
<lod_> console sesion
<ScorpKing> miegamice_: press ctrl+alt+f1
<jpatrick> Vermux: rsync -av youruserFolder yourlogin@otherComputerIP:/home
<Autoscum> Or just type "stopx" ?
<blind_guardian> ScorpKing: doyou understand me
<Autoscum> blind_guardian: You want multiple taskbars?
<Autoscum> Yep.. :>
<ScorpKing> blind_guardian: there is an option in kcontrol for that
<Vermux> jpatrick: so I need to donload rsync, then type that command... and then what?
<jpatrick> Vermux: you'll need openssh-server installed
<blind_guardian> ScorpKing: what is it please ?
<jpatrick> Vermux: it'll sync ALL files across, no install needed :)
<ScorpKing> one moment..
<Vermux> jpatrick: it will sync it over ethernet?
<jpatrick> Vermux: yes
<Strangelet> Hallo everyone, I have just switched over to Kubuntu this morning, I am liking it so far. Although it feels a bit unfamiliar, I should be fine soon. Though there is one issue. I am using a laptop and I dislike the "double tap to click" function, though I do not know how to disable it. I looked in the "keyboard and mouse" dialog, but I found nothing. How do I do this?
<jpatrick> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> hmm
<ignignokt> amarok won't start. :( halp... no relevant console output other than "Amarok is taking a long time to load!"
<jpatrick> Vermux: rsync's really good, I'll be back later :)
<Vermux> jpatrick: so first step is to install openssh-server?
<jpatrick> Vermux: on the server you'll be sending to
<Vermux> jpatrick: it is just a workstation
<blind_guardian> ScorpKing: i find it 'show windows fro all dektop"
<blind_guardian> from*
<ScorpKing> blind_guardian: that's the one
<Autoscum> Oh, great..
<Autoscum> No sound with flash.
<Autoscum> (YouTube videos)
<ScorpKing> lol
<Autoscum> Any ideas on that, ScorpKing? :D
<ScorpKing> nope.
<Autoscum> Anyone else, then? =p
<Strangelet> Hallo everyone, I have just switched over to Kubuntu this morning, I am liking it so far. Although it feels a bit unfamiliar, I should be fine soon. Though there is one issue. I am using a laptop and I dislike the "double tap to click" function, though I do not know how to disable it. I looked in the "keyboard and mouse" dialog, but I found nothing. How do I do this?
<miegamice> ScorpKing: that is like console?
<ScorpKing> miegamice: yes
<miegamice> ScorpKing:  then I better will write all those commands on paper :D
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: it's in kcontrol under peripherals --> mouse
<dick-richardson> anyone using a printer/scanner that works well? I'm looking to buy one because the lexmark I currently have is as good as a paperweight in Linux :/
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Hm, I am there, but I still cannot find it
<ScorpKing> miegamice: just reboot and press <ESC> for the grub menu. then install it
<ScorpKing> miegamice: oh and select option 2 in the grub menu
<cvw> Where is the option to disable the bouncing mouse cursor when starting applications?
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: in the Icons section
<miegamice> ScorpKing: recovery?
<ScorpKing> yes
<BluesKaj> Strangelet, kmenu/system settings/keyboard&mouse/mouse/single click to open files & folders ..I'm not sure this will work unless mouse emulation is enabled in xserver-xorg
<miegamice> ScorpKing: ok i will, thank you
<ScorpKing> yw
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: i think it works by default.
<jpatrick> Vermux: I'm back, sorry
<jpatrick> Vermux: have you installed openssh-server on the recieving computer?
<miegamice> ScorpKing: ok... now my Pc shows, to install v-card, you need to be as root
<ScorpKing> miegamice: in recovery mode?
<miegamice> no... i will restart now :)
<ScorpKing> hehe
<Vermux> jpatrick: Im downloading kubuntu dvd
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: I am sorry, could you rephrase that? I didn't understand. >.
 * ScorpKing sends miegamice away..
<jpatrick> Vermux: ah, ok
<wad> I would like to add /home/wad/bin to my path. I know of several places where I can edit scripts to do it, but what is the Correct thing to do?
<jpatrick> wad: it should pick it up it self...
<Vermux> jpatrick: so u r saying to install it. Do I have to do anything special during installation?
<wad> jpatrick, Ah, that's cool. So, I guess I need to reboot? I created the directory already....
<Vermux> jpatrick: I mean, during installation of kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: still looking for the setting? press alt+f2 and enter kcontrol
 * miegamice in defense position
<wad> But it's not in my path, of coruse.
 * wad loggs off, then on again
<jpatrick> wad: just exit and open the konsole again
<wad> ok
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Oh! I already got to the dialog, I am in the mouse menu, but I am not sure what to do from there
<jpatrick> Vermux: install openssh-server on the recieving end yes
<xbehave> im in konqueror 4 how do i login to an ftp server?
<cvw> jpatrick: how can ~/bin be added to the path of "Run Command"?
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: on that screen now, do you see "Icons" (in the mouse menu)
<jpatrick> cvw: hmm, don't know
<cvw> jpatrick: k
<cvw> Where is the option to disable the bouncing mouse cursor when starting applications?
<jpatrick> Vermux: If you want to jot down the next steps I can tell you tell
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: No, I don't see 'icons' :(
<jpatrick> them*
<Vermux> jpatrick: ssh client or server?
<jpatrick> Vermux: server
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: do you see the "reverse scroll direction" option?
<Vermux> jpatrick: why do I need that?
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Yep, I see that
<jpatrick> Vermux: to get access to transfer them across
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: give me a second, i'll upload a screenshot
<Vermux> jpatrick: Ic so what is ssh client? do I need it as well?
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Okay, thank you :)
<Exploit_> how my i stop x for a video driver installation?
<jpatrick> Vermux: ssh client is what you use to log into a ssh server
<jckl> is there a way to change the increase/decrease percentage of my volume keys?
<Vermux> jpatrick: which in this case I dont need, right?
<jpatrick> Vermux: hopefully
<jpatrick> Vermux: rsync should do it all
<miegamice> ScorpKing: I enter in recovery mode, and linux cheked something :D
<ScorpKing> miegamice: you done?
<Vermux> jpatrick: Ic. so rsync uses open ssh server in order to transfer the data?
<miegamice> ScorpKing:  what?
<ScorpKing> miegamice: did the driver install?
<jpatrick> Vermux: it logs into to it yes
<miegamice> ScorpKing: I tried, but now that command didn't work :2
 * ScorpKing sighs..
<Autoscum> lol
<Vermux> jpatrick: ok, so after I installed kubuntu and open ssh server all I need to do on the sending computer is rsync -av youruserFolder yourlogin@otherComputerIP:/home  ?
<jpatrick> Vermux: first cd /home
<Vermux> jpatrick: ok
<ScorpKing> miegamice: when you are in recovery mode, cd /home/you/ and the ./NVIDIA......
<jpatrick> Vermux: what's the IP of the recieving computer?
<Vermux> jpatrick: I dont know currently, I assume 192.168.....
<jpatrick> Vermux: and then rsync -av vermux vermux@192.168.1.4:/home/
<jpatrick> Vermux: for example, -a means archive and -v is verbose
<Vermux> jpatrick: archive means, it is compressing it?
<jpatrick> Vermux: no
<jpatrick> Vermux: see man:/rsync in konqueror :)
<Vermux> jpatrick: ok, I will. Im waiting for the download to be over
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: http://i14.tinypic.com/6y3ojf7.jpg
<jpatrick> Vermux: it's really fast and neat
<Vermux> jpatrick: sounds like that. u wrote my user name; did u mean the name of the machine?
<Vermux> jpatrick: in rsync -av vermux vermux@192.168.1.4:/home/
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Okay, I have the same window up (phew!), so what do you mean by "icons"?
<jpatrick> Vermux: no, the first is your home folder name and the second is your user name on the other computer
<miegamice> ok... I will find linux for dumbass
<ScorpKing> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: it's in the middle of that picture
<Vermux> jpatrick: aaa, ok
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: do you see the screen is split into two sections?
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Yes, a main dialog, and a navigation bar
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: not those. the one is "Button Order" and the other is "Icons"
<Vermux> jpatrick: by the way, the other computer has winxp on it. I want to install kubuntu as well. do u recommend any particular partition setting?
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Huh! I see both boxes, but neither are labelled. 0_0
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: look on the photo between the two boxes
<jpatrick> Vermux: at least 10GB for Kubuntu root and 1gb swap and 25GB Winxp and the rest /home
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: there is "Reverse Scroll Direction". do you see that?
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: "Reverse scroll direction"? Yah, I see it
<mewshi> !dual-head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: the next line is the one you want
<Vermux> jpatrick: kubuntu root is where the os itself?
<jpatrick> Vermux: yes
<ScorpKing> or kdesudo
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: "Double-click to open filers and folders"?
<Vermux> jpatrick: I will have on this machine 3 gb ram oon. now I have 1 gb
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: yay! yes :D
<Vermux> jpatrick: oon=soon
<jpatrick> Vermux: cool
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: I already have that selected. The laptop's mouse still clicks when I double-tap the pad. :(
<Vermux> jpatrick: os and data for xp should be on the same partition?
<jpatrick> Vermux: as soon as rsync starts you'll see how good it is
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: correct me if i'm wrong. do you want to click once to open files and folders?
<jpatrick> Vermux: if you want
<jpatrick> Vermux: personally I don't have much experience with winxp
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Oh no! I am sorry, I guess I just phrased it wrongly. I am using a laptop, when I tap the pad twice, the mouse clicks, I want to disable that.
<ScorpKing> lol
<Vermux> jpatrick: ok. currently the xp has I think 120 gb. so I will have 40 gb for the rest
<jpatrick> Vermux: that's good :)
<Vermux> jpatrick: r u familiar with samba?
<jpatrick> Vermux: no, I use ssh for all my needs
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: see if there's something in the mouse options for that
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Searched, I found none. :(
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: try google then ;)
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Yessir, thank you for trying. :)
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: hehe, you're welcome. i think what you are looking for might be set in xorg.conf but i'm not sure. good luck
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: xorg.conf huh? I will check that out, peace. :)
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: not on your first day ;) make a backup of the file if you change anything. will see if i can find something on google
<Jeroi> lavc_keyframes.Tpo -c -o lavc_keyframes.o lavc_keyframes.cpp
<Jeroi> lavc_keyframes.cpp:39:20: error: config.h: No such file or directory
<Jeroi> make[2]: *** [lavc_keyframes.o] Virhe 1
<Jeroi> make[2]: Poistutaan hakemistosta "/home/jeroi/Ohjelmat/aegisub/aegisub"
<Jeroi> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Virhe 1
<Jeroi> make[1]: Poistutaan hakemistosta "/home/jeroi/Ohjelmat/aegisub/aegisub"
<Jeroi> make: *** [all-recursive] Virhe 1
<stdin> !paste | Jeroi
<ubotu> Jeroi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jeroi> sorry omg I pasted
<Jeroi> but now that I did paste I have that problem
<mewshi> Heh ^_^
<Jeroi> aegisub wotn make
<ScorpKing> Strangelet: search in google for disable mousepad clicking ubuntu
<Jeroi> it says lavc_keyframes missing
<polk22> tnrjkgher rtwer gdfg sfg sfgiusa085 4t rjgn s 8gr gf
<polk22> sorry
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: Found a good page! :D
<ScorpKing> well.. time to upgrade this laptop to 7.10 :) have fun guys. nite
<Strangelet> ScorpKing: byebye!
<Strangelet> damn, too late.
<wad> Okay, this is strange. I installed kubuntu, and it came with amarok.... but out of the box it cannot play mp3 files. What is up with that? Amarok plays them fine of my old SUSE box....
<wad> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> wad: legal restrictions
<wad> stdin, so I see, from that link under !mp3.
<wad> Seems like someone would have made it easier to fix. You know, a dialog with an "I accept" button, which then does "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" sort of thing.
<stdin> wad: it's a possibility, but it's easier to install the codec when it's needed. amarok should ask you to install it (at least in feisty+)
<wad> In kubuntu gutsy, it just puked out an error message.
<stdin> wad: if you could report that (after making sure you're up-to-date) to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu it'd be helpful
<michaelnovakjr> wad: did you import an mp3 into amarok?
<wad> :)
<andreas__> HEy i have a question on oppenoffice
<andreas__> can anyone help me?#
<wad> I'm migrating from a SUSE 10.2 laptop to a newer Kubuntu 7.10 laptop.
<sigma_1234> what are the dependencies for adobe reader 8 in the medibuntu repo's?
<stdin> andreas__: ask it and see
<wad> I copied all my mp3s over, and the playlists. I told amarok where to scan my collection, and it was happy. I imported my playlists, and it was happy. I tried to play sone music, but it just barfed.
<stdin> sigma_1234: have a look "apt-cache show <package>"
<andreas__> well i create a table on oppen office and what i want is to write next to it
<michaelnovakjr> wad: weird, have you ran the package updater recently?
<andreas__> but i don't know how to do that
<Autoscum> I got a problem - flash has no sound. (YouTube)
<Autoscum> Ideas? :P
<wad> michaelnovakjr, about an hour ago.
<jpatrick> Autoscum: the mute's on :p
<Autoscum> Not really. :D
<bmk789> can someone recommend a network stumbler clone for kubuntu?
<michaelnovakjr> wad: i wonder if opensuse does something odd with the mp3's that kubuntu doesnt understand
<stdin> andreas__: double click it?
<sigma_1234> stdin: im only getting it tommorow and need to download the dependencies at the same time (i have to use a university internet connection)
<wad> Could be. I'm kinda noobish here, stull. :-/
<wad> still
<andreas__> i don't know if you know what i mean... I mean is that i can only write above or below the table
<stdin> sigma_1234: if you're using the repository, apt will get the dependencies
<andreas__> i want to write Out of the table, but next to it
<sigma_1234> stdin: il be using internet explorer. lol
<michaelnovakjr> wad: basically amarok looks for mp3 support, if it doesn't find it then it prompts you to install it.... that is usually how it works.... did you try downloading the package manually?
<stdin> sigma_1234: why do you need adobe reader?
<wad> no....
<michaelnovakjr> wad: do you have xmms2-plugin-mad installed?
<wad> michaelnovakjr, I don't know. I'll check.
<stdin> wad: "libxine1-ffmpeg" for just mp3 support, or "kubuntu-restricted-extras" for lots of stuff
<pp> hola a todos
<michaelnovakjr> search for that in package manader
<michaelnovakjr> wad: manager
 * wad nods
<pp> hi to all
<wad> It's currently in the middle of installing the restricted extras right now.
<wad> I'll wait until it's done.
<michaelnovakjr> wad: ok
<pp> do you speak spanish ?
<wad> no
<sigma_1234> stdin: tax returns. the website lets you enter data into a form thats in a pdf file. only adobe reader 8 has that functionality
<wad> (That was "no" in spanish, by the way)
<blind_guardian> thanks to all
<pp> opssssssss
<blind_guardian> i'll go and i'll back again with kubuntu
<pp> my english is bad
<stdin> !es
<pp> but write in english
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wad> My Spanish is worse than your English. :P
<stdin> sigma_1234: i386 or amd64?
<pp> thanks
<sigma_1234> stdin: trust me i would rather use the kde viewer:)
<sigma_1234> stdin: i386
<xbehave> my keyboard has a seperate € and $ keys is there a way i can use them? i had a look through kdm settings but nothing worked
<stdin> sigma_1234: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.13.2), libc6 (>= 2.6-1), libgl1-mesa-glx, libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0), libglu1-mesa, libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.2), libx11-6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-1), libldap2, libcupsys2, libstdc++5
<sigma_1234> xbehave: you would have to map them somehow
<sigma_1234> stdin: thanks :)
<DexterF> alright: just got wifi working on an Acer Extensa 5220 with Wicd, now the wired connection doesnt work anymore. anyone know what to do about it? I had to remove knetworkmanager to install wicd
<xbehave> wicd uses the same drivers tho, erm you need to tell kde which route to use by going into network settings
<Odd-rationale> Can I backup/restore my emails with kmail/kontact? If so, how? Thanks!
<LtBrenton> Hey, anyone know where I can get audio-related support?
<LtBrenton> specifically USB audio and weird pitch problems?
<jpatrick> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<polk22> yes he can a master powerfull
<LtBrenton> jpatrick: not that kind of problems
<LtBrenton> I'm recording through jackd and my usb audio card into Audacity
<jpatrick> LtBrenton: oh, ok, sorry
<polk22> help... a need help
<LtBrenton> records OK, but it's stuttered and about 2 steps higher pitched than it should be
<LtBrenton> jackd's in realtime, i'm using low latency kernel...
<LtBrenton> tried fugging around with samplerates...
<LtBrenton> I'd kinda like to get this to work so I can experiment with NINJAM :P
<alison> hey, quick question
<alison> i've installed kubuntu, but how can i enable wireless?
<Odd-rationale> alison: Do you have a knetworkmanager applet in the tray?
<Jeroi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52189/
<Jeroi> can someone help?
<alison> Odd-rationale: i am not sure. Someone suggested installing "Wifi-radar"
<alison> but that did not work correctly
<alison> another suggestion was to install ndiswrapper
<affan> alison: what wireless card are you using?
<alison> one second affan:
<michaelnovakjr> wad: did the package work for you?
<wad> About to see. :) rebooting.
<wad> Nope
<alison> affan: it is called WMP54G
<wad> "Error Loading Media"
<wad> "No Suitable demux plugin"
<DexterF> xbehave: um.. well.. ok, so how do I conf this: laptop, supposed to use the wired nic when attached, else the wifi
<michaelnovakjr> wad: try putting a new mp3 that isn't from opensuse and see if that works
<wad> ok
<michaelnovakjr> wad: try to elimate one possibility
<affan> alison: i am not sure which one is that.... coz with some wifi cards you dont need ndiswrapper while you need it with others
<wad> Wow, I can't even play the amarok welcome message
<LtBrenton> Well...
<wad> Same error.
<LtBrenton> It seems like at this rate I'm just gonna end up with the most expensive pitch-change module ever
<michaelnovakjr> wad: that is weird .... that is an .ogg file
<alison> its linksys wirless-G PCI card
<wad> strange!
<alison> wireless*
<xbehave> DexterF: not sure i use knetworkmanager, when i didnt have it i had to do it manually everytime suppose you could right scripts
<alison> affan: any suggestions?
<affan> no i havent dealt with that card.... did you try google?
<DexterF> xbehave: this laptop's intended for use by n00b... scripting is a nono I guess.
 * wad plays with it for a while
<alison> i tried the forums, no luck yet
<michaelnovakjr> wad: search the package manager for amarok, make sure the amarok-xine package is installed
 * wad nods
<affan> did you try the command line tools alison?
<affan> alison: if you do an ifconfig, do you see the wireless interface?
<maddin> hi
<wad> amarok-xine is installed.
<TheOneRing> hi
<michaelnovakjr> wad: that is odd, did you try downloading another mp3 from elsewhere and add that to amarok and play it
 * wad is working on it now
<michaelnovakjr> wad: if you just copied your opensuse mp3 stuff over to another directory and pointed to it there could be bad settings there
<TheOneRing> I've got a litle problem I've installed the new ati driver from the amd site and now i cant get the resulution to 1400x900 no resulution above 1280x1024 is avalible
<maddin> #ubuntu1
<TheOneRing> has some one an idea what ti change to get the old resulution
 * wad checks
<wad> Aha!
<michaelnovakjr> wad: did that work?
<wad> I tried playing one from my collection, not the playlist....
<wad> and I got a dialog saying that amarok couldn't play mp3 files.
<wad> And there was a button "install mp3 support"
<michaelnovakjr> wad: awesome!
<wad> That didn't come up when I used the playlists I had brought from my SUSE box. :)
<wad> SWEET!
<wad> Happiness abounds, amid the sweet sounds of music
<michaelnovakjr> wad: is it installing mp3 support?
<wad> correct
<michaelnovakjr> wad: excellent
<wad> Thanks, man!
<michaelnovakjr> wad: anytime
<FaiDillinGer> hi there, can someone please tell me what is a good software to re-encode an mpg file to avi ?
<wad> Is there any way to make the clock not show 24-hour time? I've been through all the options I could find on it....
<michaelnovakjr> wad: right click on the clock
<wad> Ah
<wad> heh, duh.
<michaelnovakjr> wad: then click on Time & Dates.. for the Time Format select pH:MM:SS AMPM
<michaelnovakjr> you'll have to logout for it to take effect
<wad> thanks!
<michaelnovakjr> wad: no problem
<MGalaxy> what is DEMUX exactly?
<FaiDillinGer> do anyone know of a good video converting utility on kubuntu ??
<FaiDillinGer> please
<FaiDillinGer> or a gui for mencoder ?
<DexterF> FaiDillinGer: avidemux2
<hdevalence> Can someone help me solve this http://pastebin.com/m160b3416
<FaiDillinGer> ok DexterF
<Arwen> FaiDillinGer, 1). MEncoder is a very poor video encoder. 2). You could try ffmpeg, but I can't think of a filtering solution comparable to AviSynth.
<FaiDillinGer> ok Arwen thx
<silver> hello, i have some problem with my ATi Radeon X1650. I can't install correctly the driver (v7.12) on Kubuntu 7.10
<acemo> i tried to update my kubuntu right after installing from cd.. and im getting this error: http://i12.tinypic.com/8g5n5sw.png, here is my /etc/apt/sources.list: http://rafb.net/p/ZxzGjM31.html
<acemo> what can i do to fix it?
<developer> ubuntu in spanish  ?
<michaelnovakjr> we should advertise somewhere that ati doesn't like linux
<michaelnovakjr> nvidia is more giving
<jpatrick> !es | developer
<ubotu> developer: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<niall> hi
<silver> i don't have a nVidia graphic
<acemo> michaelnovakjr: did u ever noticed that amd/ati gave novell (from what i heard good) documentation about the graphic cards and novell is working on a bunch of opensource drivers?
<nexamac> hmm
<nexamac> how do i mount a mp3 player? :<
<michaelnovakjr> acemo: interesting... but i don't trust novell
<selckin> hope on 'free' drivers and not just opensource ones
<michaelnovakjr> novell in my opinion doesn't work for the good of linux... just suse
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<TheOneRing> while talking about ati
<acemo> heya stdin =)
<TheOneRing> i cant change the resulution toi 1400x900
<niall> can someone help me out :x
<silver> me to
<nexamac> jeez
<nexamac> wts shift+backspace >_>
<TheOneRing> i tried tu use ati config
<NexaMac> so anyway, mounting mp3players, any good suggestions?
<TheOneRing> sudo aticonfig --resolution=1,1400x900 error at set screen resolution : screen1 does not exist
<TheOneRing> doe's some one know which number i have to set
<stdin> NexaMac: try having amarok open when you plug it in, it detected mine and asked
<michaelnovakjr> TheOneRing: did you try screen0
<TheOneRing> yes
<TheOneRing> the same
<NexaMac> stdin: what kind of player? :>
<stdin> NexaMac: 1st gen nano
<niall> I just put a fresh Kubuntu install on from the 7.10 dvd
<niall> and kopete crashes when I try to log into msn :x
<stdin> update your packages then
<niall> yeah
<niall> I was going
<niall> but last time I did that
<TheOneRing> i updated the ati driver and now I cant get the resulution back only lower resulutions
<niall> it got to 59% then gave me an error
<niall> :z
<niall> failed to commit changes
<niall> or something
<stdin> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<niall> then it closed
<TheOneRing> I'm still using the same xorg.conf
<niall> oh sorry ;x
<TheOneRing> here a litle extract
<TheOneRing> Section "Screen"
<TheOneRing> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<TheOneRing> 	Device		"ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]"
<TheOneRing> 	Monitor		"XM3-19w"
<TheOneRing> 	Defaultdepth	24
<TheOneRing> 	SubSection "Display"
<TheOneRing> 		Modes	"1440x900"
<TheOneRing> 	EndSubSection
<nexamac> niall: amsn
<TheOneRing> EndSectio
<stdin> !paste > TheOneRing
<nexamac> the rest, how the heck do i turn off shift+backspace
<nexamac> TheOneRing: pastebin
<niall> that's not really going to solve my problem though :/
<nexamac> niall: well, youd have working msn :P
<stdin> niall: try again, use apt-get if you want so you can see any errors
<acemo> niall: im having that same problem with updating the packages aswell..
<niall> :/
<MGalaxy> Amarok cannot play .WAV files, kubuntu-retricted-extras is installed, any solution?
<niall> it downloads them all, but only gets to 59% on the isntall then errors and closes. After that though, the autoupdater tells me there's not updates available - so did it actually install them all or I'm I stuck half way?
<acemo> stdin: heres what error im getting when trying to update the drivers: http://i12.tinypic.com/8g5n5sw.png
<acemo> the packages* sorry
<nexamac> MGalaxy: xmms
<niall> acemo: that's the same error I get
<AdamB> quick question is: Xinerama + dual monitors + Nvidia driver + Compiz-fusion possible?
<stdin> acemo, niall: have you reported that?
<niall> no :x
<blind_guardian> http://rhapsody.homelinux.org/metallica/vm.png
<blind_guardian> i want your opnion
<MGalaxy> nexamac: what about xine?
<acemo> stdin: havent reported yet.. i just got it like 5 min ago.. was hoping it was a known problem and that there would be a fix for it
<nexamac> MGalaxy: i merely made a suggestion :)
<nexamac> personally i love xmms
<stdin> acemo, niall: it can't be known unless people report the issues they have ;)
<MGalaxy> nexamac: xine cannot play wav?
<niall> ;p
<nexamac> MGalaxy: dunno to be honest
<nexamac> only one way to find out :P
<niall> I've only just installed :P
<acemo> stdin: yeah.. but other people could have reported before.. so i thought asking here first
<stdin> acemo: not that I can see
<acemo> stdin: alright, time for me to report then =)
<niall> acemo: did you install the DVD version or the CD version?
<acemo> niall: CD
<niall> ah ok, I did DVD
<niall> so where do I report it then? ;x
<stdin> niall:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+filebug
<acemo> niall: i ran "apt-get install -f" after that "apt-get upgrade" and it seems to work.. dont try it urself yet.. ill let u know if it works till the end..
<stdin> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+filebug (edge is the testing server)
<MGalaxy> nexamac: I cant select xmms engine for amarok, how should I do that?
<acemo> niall: "apt-get install -f" "apt-get upgrade" then it asks u a question about a version i answered "i" to let it install the maintainer version and it finnished upgrading all packages
<niall> acemo: awesome, thanks :}
<malacoda> hi i need help with kubuntu
<acemo> niall: Hope it works for you aswell
<niall> acemo: incidentally I haven't started the auto update app yet, since I knew it would fail again (I did a fresh isntall) should I isntall them, let it fail then use your fix, or go straight to the command line now? :x
<acemo> niall: I didnt do the auto update app either.. just sued the adept to update, see error and it asks me to run the distro upgrade app, i didnt run it, just went command line
<niall> acemo: yeah, I did a resinstall because I did the dist upgrade just to see if it would fix it - it really didn't ;x - I just ended up with an error message everytime I logged in
<niall> acemo: I'll try what you did and hope it all works out :}
<jimmy51> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<acemo> niall: alright, good luck
<KennethP> Anyone knows how I can keep wineserver from using 100% cpu right after running IEs4linux? This problem is introduced after upgrading to wine 0.9.53 on Kubuntu 7.10
<sparrw> I have a PDF of a large page.  I would like to split that into many individual 7.5x10" (ish) pages, each with a border (to aid in cutting them out to connect together).  Is there a tool to do that?
<malacoda> my kubuntu wont boot...it goes to the grubbs thing the the splash comes up breifly and the screen goes blank and nothing happens
<malacoda> i tried the quiet splash and acpi=off thing and im not positive i did it right but it didnt work
<acemo> niall: also after getting things to update, kopete is able to login to msn w.o crashing =)
<BluesKaj> KennethP, why are you running IE on Linux ...testing websites for windows users ?
<MGalaxy> how can I force amarok to use XMMS engine?
<KennethP> BluesKaj: yes, and using internet banking...
<BluesKaj> you don't need wine to do internet banking on linux
<KennethP> BluesKaj: Thanks, but that was not point or question. Thanks anyway!
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand the reason not to use FF or konq or other browsers natively in linux to do their banking :P
<malacoda> any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: because some banks (banks i refuse to ever deal with) insist on using activex controls
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, they should be banned from internet banking ...activeX is vulnerable
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: i quite agree
<petoone> d
<BluesKaj> activeX is banned by Canadian banks ...takes alittle while longer to load their pages , but i feel safer
<dragon> i think the co-op (uk) uses nothing more complex than forms and tables...
 * genii loads up Links and goes banking
<BluesKaj> hehe :)
<malacoda> hello?
<jmichaelx> Starting about a week ago, i am getting the message on my laptop in amarok that it cannot play MP3's. i had been able to play MP3is just fine before that, and still can using XMMS, for example. any ideas?
<tlmarker> i just install kubuntu with kde4 and i cannot locate how how to connect to the internet
<Strangelet> Konqueror hangs when it loads up a webpage with flash on it, what's up with that? I searched on the internets, it told me about a conflict between Flash and Qt or something along the lines of that. Is there a known cure?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're here aren't you?
<Daisuke_Ido> !kde4 | tlmarker
<ubotu> tlmarker: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, maybe an update (sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3) will solve your problem
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i will try that, although i am pretty sure i have checked that already
<BluesKaj> oops jmichaelx ignore that , try this :
<jmichaelx> ok
<tlmarker> i am currently using a computer with vista (bosses maching)
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: that is already installed
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i think you need that to play any MP3's.... MP3's played just fine for me, and thenjust suddenly quit working. they still play fine in xmms
<BluesKaj> strange
<jmichaelx> yeah, seems strange to me, too
<BluesKaj> have you upgraded
<BluesKaj> ?
<jmichaelx> yeah, everything is current
<Strangelet> Konqueror hangs when it loads up a webpage with flash on it, what's up with that? I searched on the internets, it told me about a conflict between Flash and Qt or something along the lines of that. Is there a known cure?
<jmichaelx> from my experience with *ubuntu, it will likely take a re-install to fix this
<BluesKaj> that's my point tho, if you upgraded any media libs recently , perhaps amarok is broken
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, no need for a reinstall, there's gotta be a fix
<nico__> test
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i hope re-installing is not necessary, but i have had multi-media issues in ubuntu before that could not be fixed without re-installing
<harrison> HELP!
<harrison> HELP
<dragon> what's the problem?
<Strangelet> help with what?
<harrison> Im trying to enable AGP fast right
<harrison> and sideband addressing
<harrison> I typed cat /proc/driver/nvidia/registry
<harrison> an it took me to the thing to edit
<harrison> how do I edit text files in terminal or how do I open it in ext?
<genii> editing /proc is useless
<stdin> !nickspam > jimmy51_office
<Dr_Willis> Where are you getting this info that you need to edit those files?
<Dr_Willis> I thought some of those settings are bios related.
<harrison> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Nvidia_Driver_AGP_FastWrite_and_Side_Band_Addressing
<harrison> im doing the alternate method
<harrison> its down the bottom
<antonio_> hello everyone,
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, have you checked whether amarok is till using the xine engine ?
<serg> hi. when i type "./preverify" it writes "bash: ./preverify: No such file or directory" but executable "preverify" exists. what could be wrong?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: yes, i have no other engines installed
<antonio_> i have just installed kubuntu from dvd, but im totally new in to it, how do i install compiz-fusion?
<emonkey> serg, maybe it's not executable
<SlimeyPe1e> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Strangelet> Konqueror hangs when it loads up a webpage with flash on it, what's up with that? I searched on the internets, it told me about a conflict between Flash and Qt or something along the lines of that. Is there a known cure?
<serg> it should be.. bytes 2-4 = ELF
<emonkey> Strangelet, see topic
<toshinobu> hello
<Dr_Willis> harrison:  I think you need to reread that guide. it does NOT say to edit /proc/driver/nvidia/registry
<Dr_Willis> harrison:  it says to edit  /etc/modules.d/nvidia
<harrison> it sais how to enable fast write
<Dr_Willis> and Im not sure if that method witll work with ubuntu.
<Strangelet> emonkey: ho damn, thanks man. :P
<genii> Dr_Willis: I'm dubious also
<Dr_Willis> harrison:  yes it does.. but it does not say to edit /proc/ at all
<toshinobu> the touchpad on my laptop frequently ceases to work when i use my laptop. it's been happening for a while. Sometimes a restart fixes it and sometimes i have to wait a few mins before booting it again so it could work. Any ideas?
<harrison> it said no suck file
<harrison> such
<Strangelet> emonkey: when should the plugin be repaired?
<BluesKaj> !flash | Strangelet
<emonkey> Strangelet, no idea
<ubotu> Strangelet: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<genii> toshinobu: PErhaps try kernel option of: usb-handoff
<stdin> Strangelet: it's up to adobe
<emonkey> thx BluesKaj
<antonio_> hellooo
<toshinobu> genii: what do you mean exactly?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm My fastwrite says its disabled also.. of course im not even srue what that setting does.
<Strangelet> stdin: okay, thank you
<Dr_Willis> harrison:  then MAKE the file perhaps?
<antonio_> can somebody tellme how to install compiz-fusion??
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | antonio_
<ubotu> antonio_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<antonio_> ubotu, thats what i wass needing, thankyou
<Dr_Willis> ubotu:  is a bot. :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> toshinobu: in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst at the end of tghe line which loads your usual kernel it has something like:     quiet splash         .So add after this usb-hand-off. You need to edit with admin privelege, eg: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<toshinobu> genii: awesome, thanks.
<genii> toshinobu: There is a fast way to see if it will work (just affects the one boot time) which is to interrupt Grub boot then edit the end of the line which loads the kernel to add again the usb-handoff then b to boot it
<toshinobu> oh
<toshinobu> i'll try the first method
<genii> toshinobu: This option may or may not fix your issue, on intel based usb it works often to sort out the keyboard and tablet suddenly stopping
<toshinobu> genii: it's a touchpad though... not usb
<toshinobu> genii: integrated on the laptop
<antonio_> whats the substitute for gedit in kubuntu_
<antonio_> please
<jpatrick> antonio_: kate
<genii> toshinobu: The intel controller is for the usb but also has some subsystems which affect how the keyboard and touchpad get seen
<Dr_Willis> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<genii> toshinobu: Whether or not usb based
<antonio_> jpatrick, thanks
<toshinobu> genii:ok... is it usb-hand-off or usb-handoff
<wad> Question: What good is this "wallet" thing? Whenever I fire up kopete, it forces me to type in a password. I've already logged in, and entered my private key into ssh-agent... seems kinda silly. Do I have to use this, or is there a way for it to just work without me entering passwords multiple times?
<niall> how do you change the login screen? :x
 * DreadKnight is watching Rambo - First Blood
<hydrogen> systemsettings
<hydrogen> DreadKnight: we don't really care, please don't spam that in here
<niall> hydrogen: I'm in the systemsettings but I can't find anywhere to change it
<hydrogen> niall: advanced->login manager
<nandolinuxmaniac> podrian darme los canales irc en español???
<hydrogen> !es | nandolinuxmaniac
<ubotu> nandolinuxmaniac: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nandolinuxmaniac> ;)
<niall> hydrogen: I've been in there already, and I still can't see what I'm looking for :z I suppose I'm expecting some kind of list of images like in GNOME, which is what's throwing me.
<hydrogen> there a list of themes
<hydrogen> I believe
<hydrogen> I'm in kde4 so i can't really check
<niall> oh :/
<niall> there's not list of themes
<hydrogen> click the backgorund tab!
<maui> is there a screen saver that automatically dimms the screen?
<niall> :/
<niall> brb
<Dr_Willis> maui:  You mean the laptop backlight?
<maui> yes
<BluesKaj> !flash > BluesKaj
<harrison> how do I log into root?
<harrison> I forgot how >.>
<maui> to save energy
<hydrogen> you could have messaged the bot
<Dr_Willis> Mylaptop just durns off the lcd.
<hydrogen> !root | harrison
<ubotu> harrison: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<harrison> shut up bot
<niall> no luck ;'
<maui> turning off is easy, but i would like to have the os x dimming thing^^
<hydrogen> maui: theres an applet in the panel
<hydrogen> that lets you configure that
<hydrogen> I forget the name of it :)
<malacoda> CAN ANYONE HELP ME
<Dr_Willis> maui:  My screensaves fades to black.. then powers off a min. later.
<harrison> how do I log in as root...dont you dare you crappy bot
<Dr_Willis> malacoda:  we dont hae ESP.
<harrison> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> harrison:  in short you DONT.. you use the sudo command to do root tasks
<malacoda> i was here b4 and no one said anything to me
<maui> hydrogen: which applet? which panel? im new to kubuntu
<hydrogen> the system tray
<hydrogen> near the clock
<toshinobu> genii: looks like it worked =) thanks!
<maui> you mean the power manager?
<hydrogen> maui: yes
<harrison> I dont want bloody sudo command
<developer> spanish ?
<hydrogen> harrison: if for whatever reason you feel the need to be root.. then read the link the "crappy bot" gave you
<hydrogen> it tells you how
<harrison> im asking, how do I log in as rot, ive done it before
<Greenery> !es | developer
<ubotu> developer: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genii> toshinobu: Good :)
<maui> i can't find any option to dimm the screen in this applet...
<hydrogen> in the configuration
<hydrogen> there should be a brightness slider
<genii> toshinobu: Sorry for lag here, work got busy
<hydrogen> both for on battery and off battery
<maui> yes that's right, but i want the screen to dimm the screen after a certain period of inactivity
<drewcipher> harrison:   sudo su works for me  (But, I might have set it up back when I first starting using Kubuntu when I thought I needed to be root)
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s, or some other options can give a root shell.
<hydrogen> sudo -i
<hydrogen> or just sudo passwd
<Dr_Willis> sudo su is a bit.. redundantly repetivitve
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hydrogen> to set a root passwd
<hydrogen> and log in as root happily
<Dr_Willis> hydrogen:  thats top secret... :)
<Dr_Willis> hydrogen:  its like a Linux IQ test. if they know enough to figure that out.. they know enough to actually be trusted to do it.  Heh heh..
<niall> ah ha
<niall> turned out I had to install the kdmtheme package ;]
<drewcipher> Dr_Willis:  I don't think  "sudo su"  is redundant.   su means 'substitute user" or "switch user" and w/out any flags defaults to super user.     probably a pointless discussion (my specialty)
<niall> argh, installing new themes doesn't work ;/
<Dr_Willis> drewcipher:  its spawning a seperate process  - i belive.. so that makes it about as redundant as   ... well.. spawning more processes then needed. :)
<Zombocom> hey
<Don-S> How do you uninstall Kubuntu and KDE 4 completely? (I'm using Ubuntu, and installed the Kubuntu libaries and so forth).
<trafalgar> anyone here familiar with how to restore a the contents of a .bz2 file to a native Linux block device?
<Dr_Willis> uncompress it.. then dd it back to the device
<wad> What's the command to see where "apt-get install" put the files?
<Dr_Willis> i use the synaptic or adept package manager and use it to see what files were in the package.
<wad> ah, okay.
<Dr_Willis> Theres a command line wya.. but i never can rember it.
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: I was thinking of uncompressing it using the following command (but don't know what to put after the >) bunzip2 /media/drive-1/file.bz2 >
<niall> OK so kdmtheme doesn't actually do antyhing :/
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<niall> kubuntu is starting to stress me out ;/
<Dr_Willis> trafalgar:  read the bunzip man pages. or try unp. :) im lazy and use unp
<Dr_Willis> niall:  i use kdmtheme to set my kdm themes....
<Dr_Willis> It puts a kdm theme icon in the control center somewhere..
<LjL> drewcipher, it's *technically*, not semantically redundant, because "sudo" switches user (to root, if not instructed otherwise), and "su" *also* switches user. there *is* redundancy. there is no redundancy in "sudo -i".
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: would you agree that it was indeed a direct install on a native block device if the output of file -s /dev/sda5 is /dev/sda5:  x86 boot sector, Microsoft Windows XP MBR, Serial 0xfe00fd; partition 1: ID=0x7, active, starthead 1, startsector 63, 125804952 sectors?
<niall> Dr_Willis: It's in the appearence menu, but I selected a different theme and clicked apply, logged out and nothing had changed. Also installing themes does nothing :/
<Dr_Willis> niall:  restart the kdm service.
<Dr_Willis> dont just logout.
<Dr_Willis> quck way - alt-ctrl-backspace :)
<Dr_Willis> trafalgar:  you could always mount the file image with the loopback trick. and access it.  and see whats on it.
<niall> hokay :}
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: how's that trick go?
<Dr_Willis> I forget.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wad> Grr. Adept won't show the jdk package. :(
<wad> Does anyone now how to see where the system put files?
<articpenguin3800> what is the file size that reiserfs excels at
<malacoda> kubuntu isnt booting i need help
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: it
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount -o loop -t filesystem  filename  mountpoint
<Dr_Willis> I think.
<wad> I used "apt-get install sun-java6-jdk" to install this, but I need to set the JDK_HOME variable to use the darn thing.
<wad> And I can't figure out where it put the files.
<wad> adept refuses to show me anything about it.
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: filename?
<Dr_Willis> wad:   odd.. it should set that all right. check the !java wiki page
<wad> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dr_Willis> trafalgar:  the name of the file... :)
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: it
<trafalgar> 's a raw block device
<toshinobu> i'm trying to login as root using "su" and it says authentication failure... even though i AM root. How can i change the pw?
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: don't know filename
<Dr_Willis> trafalgar:  you said you had it in a file... whatever.bz
<Dr_Willis> uncompress it..   to whatever, then try mounting it.
<Dr_Willis> toshinobu:  use sudo, not su in most cases
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: OK, so what comes after the > in bunzip2 file.bz2 >   ?
<Dr_Willis> trafalgar:  i dont rember.. thats why i mentioned 'unp'
<Dr_Willis> or check the man pages for bunzip2
<wad> Ah, here it is: dpkg -L <packagename>
<niall> ahhh, now it's worse
<Dr_Willis> unp whatever.archive.name.is
<hydrogen> bzip -d file.bzip2
<toshinobu> Dr_Willis: thing is that cmake is using su and it needs to install KBFX as admin
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> file.bz2
<mith_> are there any working flash editor for linux?
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: did, they don't say
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: I guess I can just pick something
<Dr_Willis> toshinobu:  in most cases one does a ./configiure, make, then sudo make instsall.
<niall> now it's using the horrible settings fromt he login manager, and not a KDM theme at all, not even the default one :<
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: I was thinking you wanted to mount the source server image
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: rather than the .bz2
<Dr_Willis> trafalgar:  you cant mount it while its in a compressed file.. (at least i dont think so)
<Dr_Willis> Uncomrepess the file, then mount it to check it out.. or dd it to whever you want.
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: right, but the source server is just Windows 2003 on a raw block device
<toshinobu> Dr_Willis: KBFX only requires ./build.sh
<Dr_Willis> toshinobu:  then try 'sudo ./build,sh'
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: e.g., on that server it's not compressed
<Dr_Willis> trafalgar:  i think you need to start over from the beginning.. you are confusing yourself and me.
<toshinobu> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<wad> Where is the most appropriate place to set an environment variable? .bashrc?
<Dr_Willis> wad:  there or .bash_profile
<wad> oh, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had to mess with the java env variables in the past however.
<Dr_Willis> You might just need to do the 'update-alternative'  thing to get java set right.
<Dr_Willis> thats discussed on the !java page.
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: I have two things: (1) Windows 2003 Server Xen Guest installed on an OLD server partition and (2) a backup copy of that file compressed into a .bz2 file and I just need to move either one onto a NEW server partition
<wad> Dr_Willis, do you write java apps?
<Dr_Willis> wad:  nope.
<wad> I do. :) IntelliJ won't run without this variable set.
<Dr_Willis> trafalgar:  and how was the copy made?
<Dr_Willis> wad:  I was thinking the update-alterntives thing did set them all properly.
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: probably with bunzip2
 * wad tries it
<Dr_Willis> trafalgar:  no.. thats how it was COMPRESSED...
<wad> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<trafalgar> Dr_Willis: or whatever the compression equivalent is
<trafalgar> bzip2?
<trafalgar> trafalgar: probably bzip2
<wad> I don't have any .bash_profile on this filesystem... I did a "find" from root.
<Dr_Willis> trafalgar:  in short you have a hard drive Image file thats compressed..  You uncompress it. then either Mount it via the loop trick to access the files. or dd the uncompressed file to the device you want to copy it back to.
<Dr_Willis> wad:  make one. :)
<wad> Does it go into /etc or my home directory?
<Dr_Willis> . files are user settings
<antonio_> hello everyone, i installed compiz-fusion, from the documentation at ubuntu,com, but it does not work
<wad> ah
<wad> Okay, my home directory it is!
<Dr_Willis> If you want to set it system wide theres a /etc/bashrc
<wad> ah
<wad> That's probably better.
<stdin> antonio_: help in #compiz-fusion
<antonio_> THANKS
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | antonio_
<ubotu> antonio_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Demonho-br> hello... when im not running compiz in kde, i can configure the panel and choose the option to show on the panel only apps of desk 1 in the desk1.. if im on the desk2  things that i oppened in the desk1 will not appear on the panel (mainbar)  , but all apps that i open in any desktop are on my panel.. everything togheter, i think it happened becaus im running compiz-fusion, i dont have that option in configure panel that allow me to change
<Demonho-br> it.. what can i do ?
<Demonho-br> please !! =D
<wad> There's a /etc/bash.bashrc
<wad> That must be it, I guess.
<stdin> Demonho-br: you can't, compiz just doesn't have that ability
<Demonho-br> stdin, really ???
<stdin> yes
<Demonho-br> stdin, but i can do it in Gnome !
<Demonho-br> stdin, sooo.. everything i open will appear on the panel ??? :O
<Demonho-br> stdin, im new in kde, i used to run gnome here, and i could do it always :O
<stdin> Demonho-br: that just means compiz cares more about working in gnome than KDE, nothing anyone but them can do
<Demonho-br> stdin, i see..
<Demonho-br> too bad
<Demonho-br> stdin, well. my compiz starts when i login kde
<stdin> shouldn't afaik
<Demonho-br> stdin, how can i change it ? and what command to stop compiz working ?  metacity --replace  is not working =X
<stdin> Demonho-br: the KDE window manager is "kwin"
<Demonho-br> ahh
<Demonho-br> good :D
<Demonho-br> stdin, and. how can i make the compiz to dont run after login ?
<stdin> try logging out and back in, KDE should remember that you're running kwin now. if not come back and I'll give you a workaround
<Demonho-br> ahhh
<Demonho-br> stdin, in kde i dont have that config.. like.. sessions of gnome ?
<stdin> Demonho-br: System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<Demonho-br> stdin, no problem, last question..  now i have only 1 desktop.. where can i configure kde to make me use more than 1 ?
<Demonho-br> stdin, for example. right click in title of any window i cant see move to next desktop ... and my shortcut shows only 1 desktop =\
<stdin> Demonho-br: System Settings -> Desktop -> Multiple Desktops
<suweid> After installing kubuntu-desktop, i want to have gnome removed. Is there a simple way of doing that?
<Dr_Willis> when using compiz - you set that n the ccsm tool i belive
<stdin> !purekde | suweid
<ubotu> suweid: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Demonho-br> stdin, need i install something before ?  my settings shows only compiz-setting-manager    and kbfx
<Dr_Willis> the !compiz wiki page has some info/tips for compiuz and kde.
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<suweid> Thank you, stdin.
<stdin> Demonho-br: have you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<Demonho-br> stdin, hmm i installed kubunt from cd
<stdin> Demonho-br: system settings in in the KMenu, above the "Actions" bar
<acemo> !ICH9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich9 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> not in the settings sub-menu
<Demonho-br> stdin, aaah,, maybe it was removed when i deleted adept
<Demonho-br> stdin, man.. i hate adept..
<stdin> no, it's another application altogether
<acemo> anyone knows how to install a ich9 soundcard?
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas install synaptic :)
<Demonho-br> stdin, but if u delete adept the kubuntu-desktop will be removed too
<Demonho-br> stdin, it means if i instal kubunt-destkop it will install adept again
<Demonho-br> =\ dang
<stdin> Demonho-br: it's just a meta-pacakge to install all the other package it needs
<antonio_> the instructions that gave me obotu,  does not work
<antonio_> compiz does not start,
<Zombocom> what is it antonio_
<Demonho-br> stdin, so.. what is the package i need install to change the desktop settings ?
<Demonho-br> stdin, number of desktop and panel things, these things
<stdin> Demonho-br: make sure you have "systemsettings-kde"
<BluesKaj> !intel | acemo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<antonio_> those instructions,  appear to download the resources and install them, but no command work
<antonio_> and no acces to compiz or compiz-config appears
<Demonho-br> stdin, hmm no i dont have it ..
<stdin> Demonho-br: then you'll want to get that ;)
<Demonho-br> stdin, but its not on repo
<niall> balls
<Demonho-br> stdin, cant believe.. need i install kubuntu-desktop  again ?
<stdin> Demonho-br: ah, it's kde-systemsettings
<stdin> niall: ?
<Demonho-br> stdin, kde-systemsettings installed
<Demonho-br> stdin, is it kcontrol ?
<stdin> Demonho-br: then you should see "Systme Settings" in the kmenu, no it's a replacement for kcontrol
<BluesKaj> acemo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661102
<stdin> Demonho-br: 5th item up
<acemo> BluesKaj: tried that already, didnt work
<Demonho-br> stdin, oh
<Demonho-br> stdin, u right
<Demonho-br> stdin, lol. now i have 4 desktop .. but only the first has panel
<Demonho-br> :D
<malacoda> kubuntu isnt booting i need help
<acemo> BluesKaj: any other suggestions?
<stdin> Demonho-br: hmm, should be on all desktops
<Demonho-br> stdin, maybe some config..
<acemo> i managed to find out that i got an ALC885 codec.. cant find how to install it tho =)
<BluesKaj> acemo, have you configured alsamixer in the terminal ,and then asoundconf set-default-card "ICH9"
<stdin> Demonho-br: not sure, I've never has to set such a thing. the panel has just always been on all desktops
<ubuntu> Hi. Have you noticed that double-click selection is broken on the kubuntu kde4 live cd
<Demonho-br> stdin, i will try to restart my X
<Demonho-br> stdin, thank u very much.. :D
<stdin> :)
<acemo> BluesKaj: how do i configure alsamixer?
<ubuntu> Changed it to "double click to open..." in System settings - keyboad/mouse - mouse
<ubuntu> But still objects are selected by mouseover and activated with just one click
<tlayton> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<BluesKaj> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> acemo, in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key', then set the volume ctrls to 71%.
<Tacheon> How do I get around video issues during livecd start up...
<Tacheon> using 7.10 desktop and get a freq out of range on my monitor...
<acemo> BluesKaj: 'alsamixer' gives the following message: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<noaXess> !find Xos.h
<ubotu> File xos.h found in kompozer-dev, libace-dev, libnspr4-dev, virtualbox-ose
<antonio_> how do i activate xgl ??
<crimsun> acemo: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it in a Konsole
<jimmy51_home> funny side note, i just went looking to download IEtab for Firefox under Kubuntu :)
<crimsun> acemo: then tell me the URL that it generates.
<niall> yeah, kdmtheme doesn't actually work
<acemo> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/857881
<crimsun> acemo: ok, one sec
<BluesKaj>  k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<niall> the install theme option doesn't actually add them to the list, and when you change the theme to one of the other 2 available and reboot, there's no change
<ignignokt> amarok will not start.  i can see amarok and amarok-app in ksysguard, but no window ever shows up. running in console gives no info. help?
<BluesKaj> acemo, did you see the above , starting with kmenu ?
<acemo> BluesKaj: ohh didnt saw.. doing it now
<tribaldata> anyone know how to activate the s-video??? i just bought a cable to connect my laptop to my TV but i doesn't want to give me any display ? Anyone could give me a hand ?
<acemo> the bar of restarting sound system keeps going to 90% then starts over again
<acemo> BluesKaj: ill let u know when its finnished..
<malacoda> kubuntu isnt booting i need help
<Joeeigel> Hey
<acemo> BluesKaj: its still going, how long can this take?
<Joeeigel> I keep getting errors when trying to install kubuntu...
<thomas_newbie__> if I have a LAN and I have computer #1 with ip: 192
<awag> hey guys, will my current kubuntu install be able to boot if i swap in a new motherboard with a different chipset on it?
<awag> or will it freek?
<thomas_newbie__> if I have a LAN and I have computer #1 with ip: 192.168.112.97 and default gateway:192.168.12.1 and other PC #2 ip: 192.168.12.205 and same default gateway, will they be able to communicate together?
<drewcipher> thomas_newbie_: do they have the same subnet/netmask assigned?
<thomas_newbie__> drewcipher: Yes
<drewcipher> thomeas_newbie_:  oh, just noticed the .112.97 and .12.205.    thought they were in the same segment.
<thomas_newbie__> drewcipher: so thats a no?
<BluesKaj> acemo, after you done the settings , the change should only take a few secs
<drewcipher> from the 192.168.112.97 machine, can you ping the 192.168.12.1?
<thomas_newbie__> drewcipher: don't have it set up
<acemo> BluesKaj: its still going
<malacoda> so is anyone gonna be able to help me
<antonio_> HELLO every one, i need to activate XGL for runnign compiz, how do i do it in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> what's going acemo ?
<acemo> bluesKaj: the "Restarting sound system"
<BluesKaj> acemo, it should take only afew secs ...stop it
<drewcipher> thomas_newbie_:   I think you need to start with your router.  Until 192.168.112.97 can chat wtih the router trying to communicate with 192.168.12.205 will be tough.
<Joeeigel> I keep getting errors when trying to install kubuntu... What should I do?
<acemo> BluesKaj: after stopping it, changing the sound system to alsa again, it only took a few seconds
<crimsun> acemo: (sorry, I've been busy with pulseaudio support.  I'm looking now.)
<acemo> crimsun: alright thanks
<acemo> BluesKaj: still no sound
<joseph`> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> acemo, good ! now do this: open kmix and enable Master & PCM on the output tab , then CD & IEC playback (if listed) in the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 are enabled in the Switches tab , then click on Settings/Configure Kmix and apply.
<thomas_newbie__> drewcipher: so basically PC #1 192.168.112.97 is on a different subnet?
<thomas_newbie__> drewcipher: having a router of 192.16.12.1 and IP 192.168.112.97, that means that the PC cannot communicate with the router. It would have to be 192.168.12.X ????
<drewcipher> thomas_newbie_:  it depends on your mask.  if they are both set to 255.255.255.0 then yes.  If set to 255.0.0.0 theoretically possible (I think) but sloppy. I wouldn't do that.
<acemo> BluesKaj: IEC playback aint listed, Mix aint listed, there is Headphone tho, wich i enabled
<crimsun> acemo: remove ~/.asoundrc*, log out, and back in.
<acemo> BluesKaj: still no sound
<crimsun> acemo: your ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf is configured incorrectly.
<BluesKaj> acemo, then :  in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key', then set the volume ctrls to 71%
<joseph`> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Strangelet> How do I get Kubuntu to inform me the battery is going dead minutes before it automatically hibernates?
<drewcipher> thomaas_newbie_:   depending on your router you should be able to set it up to be the router for the two machines for sure (that's what it is there for).
<acemo> crimsun, BluesKaj: rebooting brb
<drewcipher> thomas_newbie_:  is there a reason you want them on different segments?
<stdin> Strangelet: it should inform you that the battery is at a critical level with a status notification in the upper left corner of the screen
<stdin> Strangelet: the battery monitor in the system try will also display the low status
<Strangelet> stdin: Strange, an alert only came up seconds before it hibernated saying "5 minutes remaining, hibernating now"
<Strangelet> stdin: or something like that
<stdin> Strangelet: you should file a bug requesting a more advanced warning, before it hits a critical action
<Strangelet> stdin: hm, how can I do this?
<stdin> !bug | Strangelet
<ubotu> Strangelet: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stdin> Strangelet: the 1st link
<Strangelet> stdin: loadin' it up
<joseph`> how do i get divx to work in firefox?
<Strangelet> stdin: wait, does your computer inform you before hand?
<thomas_newbie__> drewcipher: IF i were to change who's Subnet Mask?? Hey btw drew press tab :D
<acemo> crimsun: removed it, rebooted still no sound
<stdin> Strangelet: mine is mostly on AC power, or I hibernate it myself at around 20%
<Strangelet> stdin: ahh. :\
<Strangelet> stdin: thanks anyways :P
<crimsun> acemo: please run that script again
<antonio_> please, how do i activate AIXGL en kubuntu?
<Flare183> !aixgl | antonio_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !xgl | antonio_
<ubotu> antonio_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<acemo> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/857905
<stdin> aiglx is automatically enabled if you have a driver that supports
<stdin> *it
<antonio_> ubuntu did it
<antonio_> my card is nvidia geforce FX
<drewcipher> thomas_newbie__: (tab noted.  thanks).    To have machines communicate having those two IP addresses then you'd need to set up the subnet mask on both machines and the router to allow them to chat.  It is really the sloppy way to do it.
<antonio_> but i dont now where are those options in kubuntu
<crimsun> acemo: mute IEC958, and unmute Side
<stdin> antonio_: the only difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is the user interface
<joseph`> how do i get divx to work in firefox? please help
<antonio_> yeah, but i dont  find how to activate the x server
<thomas_newbie__> drewcipher: just because its wrong class u mean?
<drewcipher> thomas_newbie__:   This might help:  http://www.sans.org/dosstep/cidr.php
<acemo> crimsun: still nothing
<joseph`> if i could just know what pkg i need
<stdin> antonio_: like i said, aiglx is automatically enabled if you have a driver that supports it
<crimsun> acemo: please use the speaker-test utility
<thomas_newbie__> drewcipher: thanks for the link i'll check it out now
<antonio_> oh, but,
<antonio_> ok, thanks
<acemo> crimsun: i should be hearing something when its running?
<antonio_> but if ubuntu had it, (i never installed it ) and its supose to be the same, why i cannot run compiz
<drewcipher> thomas_newbie__:  cool.  it is actually the best way to learn about broadcast and netmask.    So, I should take it back if I said it is wrong.   If it was your company then I'd be worried but for a home network you're having fun on go for it.
<BluesKaj> acemo, I have to state the obvious , check your audio connections: ,soundcard  output connections , headphones & speakers etc
<crimsun> acemo: presuming artsd isn't hogging the sound device, `speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0`, yes.
<joseph`> if i could just know what pkg i need
<joseph`> how do i get divx to work in firefox? please help
<thomas_newbie__> drewcipher: thanks drew, a big help man. However I haven't learned CIDR subnetting...don't quite understand that page
<joseph> i just need to know what particular codec i need to get divx to work in firefox
<joseph> one package
<joseph> surely, one of you know
<acemo> crimsun: running `speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0` i do hear some noise from the left front and right front speakers..
<crimsun> acemo: separately, correct?
<acemo> crimsun: separately yeah, but its like the sound u hear when u put the radio on a non-excisting channel
<acemo> crimsun: sorry cant think of the english word for it
<crimsun> acemo: right, it uses pink noise
<crimsun> that's intentional.
<BluesKaj> crimsun, neat test :)
<drewcipher> thomas_newbie__:  I hear ya.  You'd probably save yourself a lot of grief by starting with IP's like 192.168.12.100, 192.168.12.101, default gateway of 12.168.12.1 and a netmask of 255.255.255.0.  That would get them all talking to each other w/out tweaking the router or getting into changing the subnets.
<acemo> crimsun: so.. i do have the plugs connected correctly then..? if i hear the "pink" noise
<crimsun> acemo: sound does work correctly, yes.
<acemo> crimsun: changed the command to 'speaker-test -c5 -Dplughw:0' and with rear right and center there is no sound
<crimsun> acemo: -c6 -Dplug:surround51
<crimsun> acemo: you could even try -c8 -Dplug:surround71
<Adder---> When I open up my computer if theres an active internet connection I can use it without a problem. But, if I start the connection AFTER I start Kubuntu, the OS doesnt seem to auto-detect iit. What could be wrong? :S
<Adder---> In other words my connection is detected during boot time, but not after :<
<acemo> crimsun: -c6 -Dplug:surround51 does not gives any sound at all
<crimsun> acemo: are the appropriate Side, Low, etc. mixer elements unmuted and set to levels greater than zero?
<crimsun> acemo: keep in mind that you may need to try -c6 -Dplug:surround51 and -c8 -Dplug:surround71 depending on your mixer settings.
<BluesKaj> Adder---, do you mean logout and back in shuts it off ?
<acemo> center and rear right aint working
<acemo> in kmix i put everything to the max
<ardchoille> acemo: I noticed that on two of my computers, sounds doesn't work at all if the PCM setting is above 84
<BluesKaj> acemo, don't !
<crimsun> acemo: but is Side unmuted?
<acemo> crimsun: Side is unmuted yes
<BluesKaj> acemo, 71% is lots
<Adder---> BluesKaj, its something like this: if the internet cable is plugged in the computer when it boots internet will work. If I plug it only afterwards internet doesnt work, in which case I have to reboot so the connection can be detected. :T
<acemo> BluesKaj: lowered pcm to bout half, turned up the volume button a bit and still same
<ardchoille> acemo: I'm hearing impaired and noticed that I can have the Master full up and the PCM at 81% and things work fine, just fyi
<BluesKaj> what sound source and player are you using ..cd, mp3 in amarok or .... ?
<xRaich[o]2x> Adder---: is the computer connected to a modem or how is the setup?
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, in the red overloads the speaker amplifier inputs creating distortion, turning the speaker vol ctrls up is the way to go
<acemo> ardchoille: here.. the Master is the PCM :s
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Ah, ok
<ardchoille> acemo: Interesting
<Adder---> xRaich[o]2x, theres a residential gateway here
<BluesKaj> well gents, it's tvtime with wifey for a bit ...BBL
<xRaich[o]2x> Adder---: dhcp or static ips?
<Adder---> xRaich[o]2x,  dhcp
<xRaich[o]2x> Adder---: try restarting the dhcp client when reconnecting the cable
<Adder---> xRaich[o]2x, how do I do that? x_0
<limac> hey
<xRaich[o]2x> Adder---: are any dhcp processes running?
<acemo> ok.. what the beef happend?
<acemo> suddenly i got sound lol
<limac> I am using kdevelop am if I try to build a file it is saying
<limac> /home/limac/c/debug
<limac> There is no Makefile in this directory
<limac> and no configure script for this project.
<limac> Run automake & friends and configure first?
<limac> waht to do?
#kubuntu 2008-01-17
<Adder---> xRaich[o]2x, I am sorta of a computer newbie but let me check x_x
<xRaich[o]2x> Adder---: try something like sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart. let's try that first
<xRaich[o]2x> Adder---: in konsole please
<Adder---> ok
<limac> :|
<acemo> is it normal with the amarok 1.4 welcome sound that the middle speaker aint working? (all others work now)
<xRaich[o]2x> Adder---: done?
<Adder---> X314,  it says there inst such a file
<Adder---> but theres a process here
<Adder---> dhcpcd
<xRaich[o]2x> Adder---: what did you type in?
<Jay-Oh-En> are there any programs to mod v3 razrs (the phones)
<Daisuke_Ido> moto4lin
<Daisuke_Ido> but i wouldn't bother
<Daisuke_Ido> (of course, that comes from my absolute disgust with the razr line)
<Dr_Willis> Im just sick of people obsessing over   gizmos :)
 * Dr_Willis goes back to haxoring his Gameboy DS.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Jay-Oh-En> Daisuke_Ido: yeah i have that installed but it cant do everything i want
<wesley> is there a beta or such from raptor ?
<Ahmuck> hi, i've connected a scanner to my computer, but kooka is asking for SANE to be installed.  i'm confused.  wouldn't this already be there if kooka was there.  i installed sane via adept, however kooka still complains about SANE.
<Schuenemann> hey, what's wrong with wine? I can't minimize applications to taskbar and maximized ones are fullscreen
<jenny_> I'm having problems with Kopete? Is anyone familiar with that program?
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck:  check the kooka settings - it may be it cant find the right path to the sane binaries
<Blizzzek> gn8
<niall> hi
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Odd-rationale> hello!
<niall> :D
<snarkster> hi
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I just recoded a video for my GB-DS.. and it encoded it.. upside down.. odd...
<niall> can anyone tell me how to access my NTFS partitions? When I click the icons under storage-media in dolphin, I get an error: 'hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000'
<Dr_Willis> One of these days i gotta get a portable video player that i can fit in my pocket.
<Odd-rationale> niall: I have the same problem.
<Dr_Willis> niall:  create entries for them in the fstab file, so they get mounted at boot time - is one way
<Dr_Willis> For some reason the auto-mounting stuff has issues with ntfs drives.
<niall> it works in normal Ubuntu :x
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if that 'ntfs-config' tool will fix it.
<Dr_Willis> You got ubuntu and kubuntu both installed?
<Odd-rationale> niall: I just do kdesudo mount /dev/<disk> /<mnt>
<niall> Dr_Willis: no
<niall> just Kubuntu
<niall> this t ime
<Dr_Willis> I dont have any external ntfs filesystems to test with.
<Odd-rationale> I also searched the kubuntu forums. There seems to be no definite answer.
<Dr_Willis> so cant really say more then what ive read.. all the fix's seem to be creating a proper fstab entry for the disk.
<niall> how do I do that?
<snarkster> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<partition> /mnt/<folder
<niall> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> or in the fstab file - an entry similer to --->                    /dev/sdb1      /media/minihd ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<niall> where's the fstab file?
<Dr_Willis> in /etc
<niall> righto
<Dr_Willis> with all the 100000 other config files :)
<niall> I'll give that a go
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<snarkster> um sudo updatedb and the locate fstab
<snarkster> and then I mean
<Dr_Willis> proberly no need to update the db. :)
<Dr_Willis> Its in /etc/ and has been for years..
<niall> yeah it is
<snarkster> but a neew user may not know that...
<niall> i just did sudo kate /etc/fstab
<niall> and it opened
<snarkster> new even
<snarkster> i use vi
<ardchoille> !kdesu | niall
<ubotu> niall: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<niall> en_GB is right for UK yeah?
<ardchoille> yes
<niall> thanks for the tip ubotu
<snarkster> later all
<ardchoille> !bot > niall
<niall> ;D
<niall> right
<niall> i've put all my entires into fstab
<niall> now if I save this and restart will it just work?
<niall> or is there anything else I need to do
<niall> brb!
<muesli> i just tried to install the nvidia-glx-new package, but somehow after loading the new module x.org dies on startup. dmesg tells me:
<muesli> NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 169.07, but this kernel module has the version 100.14.19.
<jcgkffycs> how do you add a system user account, I would like to use a script to do somethings via ssh on a system but I would like it to authenticate as a differnt user than my own, and I would not like the user to appear in kdm
<stdin> jcgkffycs: give them a UID less than 1000
<niall> oh dear :(
<niall> now my partitions don't even apear in dolphin
<jcgkffycs> thanks!
<ardchoille> stdin: So *that* is how you do that, thanks :)
<stdin> well anything less that 1000 or above 29999 by default
<wesley> i think i got a fix to solve the digital clock problem in dutch translation
<niall> I edited fstab to include my NTFS partitions but they didn't mount :<
<wesley> how can you edited mo files?
<stdin> wesley: you usually edit the .po
<wesley> po?
<stdin> yes, po gets "compiled" into .mo
<wesley> ow i could replace the dutch .mo for a german .mo right ?
<stdin> as long as you give it the same name, yeah
<wesley> that should fix the problem with the uu its anoying my mother asking how late is it mom i dont know its uu and 03 min yeah
<len> Has anyone with the KDE4 packages installed tried to install the kdegames-kde4 package?  I have KDE4 running OK, but the kdegames-kde4 package is broken.  I notice that the rest of the kde4 packages have been recompiled several times, but that the games package was not recompiled along with the rest of kde4--it's still at the original rev on from release day.  It seems like it's out of sync and need to be recompiled.
<niall> I have NTFS access \o/
<niall> thanks for the help again ;D
<stdin> len: the package is fine (and it doesn't need rebuilding)
<niall> hmm
<len> Well, it doesn't install for me.  Both adept and synaptic give errors with I try to install in and label it as broken.  I can't install via apt-get either.
<stdin> error messages would be useful
<niall> i'm trying to execute a binary .run file, by doing ./file, but it keeps telling me No such file or directory - even thought I tabbed the name in :z
<stdin> niall: is it executable?
<niall> stdin: yes
<stdin> niall: try "/bin/sh ./file"
<len> If I remember correctly, I get the kind of errors in apt-get that you get when more than on dependant package contains the config file and one can't right because the other did it first.
<Dr_Willis> or bash whatever.bin
<niall> Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<niall> :z
<stdin> len: can't you post the errors to pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> thats a sign of a bash vs sh issue I belive.
<stdin> niall: yep, bash is your friend here "/bin/bash ./file"
<niall> 'cannot execute binary file' :(
<stdin> people shouldn't write scripts in bash and use "#!/bin/sh"...
<len> I'm reluctant to run it again because it ends up half installed and it's hard to get uninstalled gain.  Guess I'll have to.
<stdin> niall: what are you trying to install?
<niall> ETQW ;x
<niall> it installed last night OK, I coped the .run file over to one of my NTFS partitions to keep before I formated and installed Kubuntu
<stdin> take it off the ntfs partition and try it
<trafalgar> would it be correct to move /dev/sda5 from one hard drive to another can using well if you must using an intermediate .bz2 file using "dd if=source | bzip2 > somefile"  to create it and "bzcat somefile | dd of=destination" to copy it to the new drive?
<niall> stdin: I have done, I copied it to my home folder
<stdin> niall: what does "file <whatever-it's-called>.run" show?
<stdin> !backup | trafalgar
<niall> 'ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped'
<ubotu> trafalgar: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stdin> niall: what exactly does it say when you try to run it?
<niall> ./ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run
<niall> bash: ./ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run: No such file or directory
<len> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52213/
<len> There are the errors from apt-get
<len> more than one package is trying to write the same file.
<stdin> len: you have old beta packages installed, ie: kde4games  remove them
<trafalgar> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<onesandzeros> hello all.  I was looking around packages.ubuntu.com for an RSS feed of package updates.  I couldn't find anything.  Does such a feed exist?
<stdin> onesandzeros: no, but there is https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/hardy-changes
<len> I'm pretty sure that I did.  In fact, I think adept automatically flagged and removed all old beta packages when I installed final.
<onesandzeros> stdin: ok, thanks
<trafalgar> stdin: oh, yeah, I should have said I already have the .bz file and now I want to move it a second drive replacing the one in there now.
<stdin> len: can't have, kde4games is an old beta package, just look at the version "3.94.0-0ubuntu1"
<stdin> trafalgar: it may work
<trafalgar> stdin: I suppose the proof will be to ensure the output of file -s /dev/sda5 matches on old & new drives alike?
<len> Did you notice any old references in the pastebin?  Maybe they old beta games were simply removed when they needed to be purged?
<stdin> trafalgar: possibly, I tend to just copy the files over to a new partition rather than the whole disk
<stdin> len: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdegames.so.4.0.0', which is also in package kde4games
<stdin> that's but one of many, kde4games is an old beta package
<len> Maybe the individual games were removed but not the kde4games metapackage.  I'll go check.
<stdin> len: kde4games wasn't a metapackage
<trafalgar> stdin: I would but it's a raw block device so I can't mount it (I've heard you can use some loop trick to mount it, but even then I need a identical result because I'm told converting to a file will not work and the result of file -s /dev/sda5 is /dev/sda5:  x86 boot sector, Microsoft Windows XP MBR, Serial 0xfe00fd; partition 1: ID=0x7, active, starthead 1, startsector 63, 125804952 sectors which makes me think this is regret
<omar> has anyboady has tetex for latex
<Dr_Willis> !find tetex
<ubotu> Found: tetex-bin, tetex-extra, tetex-base, tetex-brev, tetex-doc-nonfree (and 3 others)
<len> OK, that was it.  I thought kde4games was among the list of things that were auto removed by KDE4 final, before it installed, but I guess it wasn't for some reason.
<len> Thanks, stdin
<who_> hi i am running kubuntu dapper and i would like to try out kde4 but cant seem to figure out how to install it. any suggestions?
<NickPresta> who_, I believe KDE4 packages are only available for Gutsy. If you want KDE 4, I would imagine you have to compile it yourself, which seems like a pain. Ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<who_> thx
<niall> I tried out KDE4 once, it ran REALLY slow :(
<adz21c> i found it has its slow moments but usually ok
<who_> oh n how would i upgrade to gusty from apt-get
<who_> ??
<NickPresta> who_, you have to upgrade from Dapper to Feisty to Gutsy. There is no direct Dapper->Gutsy upgrade. I would imagine you're better off backing up important data and installing Gutsy fresh
<who_> oh ok
<who_> thanks
<LinuxPH> ola
<LinuxPH> alguem ai do brasil?
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LinuxPH> #ubuntu-br
<LinuxPH> vai la
<mith_> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<crackhead_25_> michaelnovakjr: hey m you there?
<LinuxPH> #sexo
<biovore> all nice and quite.
<NickPresta> biovore, shhh, everyone is sleeping =D
<niall> argh
<niall> this makes no sense at all
<niall> I redownloaded the file, you know, just incase
<NickPresta> niall, sorry, what seems to be the problem?
<niall> ./file - permission denied. So I allowed it to be executed, did ./ again and now it says no such file or directory
<niall> I'm trying to execute a .run file
<niall> and it's just not working ;'
<Dr_Willis> what file is this anyway? whats the exact name?
<Dr_Willis> be sure you are in the current directroy where its at also.
<niall> ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run
<niall> it's in my home directory
<biovore> cd ~ && sh ./ETQW-<tab key>
<Dr_Willis> try  'bash ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run'
<stdin> Dr_Willis: it's an ELF
<Dr_Willis> Egads an elf!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<niall> :x
<stdin> [01:21]  <niall> 'ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped'
<Dr_Willis> well in that case he should just 'chmod +x ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run' then ./ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run
<Dr_Willis> of course unless its curruoted.. or some other oddity
<niall> sudo: unable to execute ./ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run: No such file or directory
<niall> I don't know why it says that, because I'm clearly in the right directory, and it is there. I mean I tabbed the name in :z
<NickPresta> niall, try using an absolute path (/bin/bash /home/username/ET...)
<whuang> hi, I saw the methods for kubuntu to install kde4(http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php), but I'm still using kubuntu 7.04, is there a way for me to install kde4, thx!
<Dr_Willis> dont use sudo
<niall> 'cannot execute binary file'
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the binary is currupted then. if its chmoded +x
<niall> I just redownloaded it ;/
<Dr_Willis> that dosent prove its good.
<niall> I installed it last night on fedora
<Dr_Willis> go to the fedora system and copy it to a usb drive/cd/ and perhaps try running that one
<Dr_Willis> You did chmod +x the file?
<niall> I was using the same one originally
<niall> but it was doing exactly the same thing, which is why I opted to download it again
<niall> yeah, I did chmod +x
<Dr_Willis> whats the exact url to the file you downloaded? i will try grabbing it.
<niall> Dr_Willis: http://www.gamershell.com/download_22799.shtml
<stdin> 449.25MB?
 * stdin passes on that
<niall> yer
<niall> lol
<NickPresta> I'm downloading it now from Fileshack. ~750kbp/s
<niall> it just doesn't make any sense to me, it not working
<Dr_Willis> I hate sites like that.. i just want a simple url i can wget.. Not have spam ads. :)
<niall> :<
<NickPresta> Dr_Willis, agreed.
<whuang> does anybody could help answer my question?
<Dr_Willis> iga toing to take 30+ min anyway. and i leve for work in 30
<Dr_Willis> So i guess i wont bother. :()
<niall> there's an officail torrent too
<Dr_Willis> whuang:  did you ask a question? Other then asking if we can answer?
<DrVince> Is there a passive mode for cvs?
<NickPresta> whuang, KDE4 is only available for Gutsy
<whuang> I'm trying to use kde4 in 7.04. Do I have to upgrade to Gusty to experience it? thanks NickPresta and Willis
<niall> yes
<ardchoille> !kde4 | whuang
<ubotu> whuang: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<whuang> thx, I'll go to that channel
<niall> any idea how you install an OOo icon theme?
<slanier> after installing kubuntu im getting a "Error 29: Cannot write to disk" when trying to boot into windows, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> windows is giving you this error when its booting?
<Dr_Willis> or is it linux/grub?
<slanier> no it doesent load at all, GRUB is giving me the error
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Thats. interesting.
<sub[t]rnl> slanier➜ sounds like your grub is broke, do you even get to a grub menu?
<oldude67> that reminds me, i need to make a windows box in vmware.
<slanier> yeah I can book into Kubuntu no problem. But I click xp...and it gives me that error
<slanier> boot*
<Dr_Willis> Ok. so Linux works.. windows dont. Grub is working...
<slanier> I can also boot into windows in recovery mode using the disk
<Dr_Willis> Thats a good sign then.. Sounds like the grub settings are messed up for the windows install.
<Dr_Willis> Where is windows installed to ? hda1 ?
<slanier> no clue :)) how do I check that?
<Dr_Willis> How many hard drives do you have?
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l , will give a total layout of your drives
<slanier> I have 1 harddrive that I installed both OSes on, and a backup harddrive
<slanier> but when I installed Kubuntu it went on its own guided thing...not sure what it did..didnt let me pick partions
<slanier> let me check my drives...brb
<Dr_Willis> I normally manually resize the windows drive. leaving a part of the hd Unallocated at the end. and let linux install to that.
<Dr_Willis> Its possible grub is trying to boot the wrong hd.
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Wouldn't tha tbe a simple matter of editing menu.lst ?
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  yes. :) if he understands how to edit a text file as  root.. and we can figure out what it needs to be.
<slanier> okay I got the drive printout, but Im not really sure how to read it...Im guessing the HPFS/NTFS is the windows partition correct?
<Dr_Willis> But i am leving for work in 20 min.
<ardchoille> yeah
<Dr_Willis> slanier:  correct.
<slanier> okay it shows start 2/ end 11975 / ID 7
<Dr_Willis> slanier:  you proberly want to post the fdisk -l output to a pastebin site.. and the  file /boot/grub/menu.lst file as well
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<slanier> okay heres the fdisk -l
<slanier> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52217/
<slanier> k and heres the grub http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52218/
<intelikey> slanier may i ask what it is you are trying to do ?
<slanier> error 29 trying to boot into windows xp partition
<intelikey> k
<Dr_Willis> hI think i see somthing.. oddd..
<Dr_Willis> windows is on sda1
<Dr_Willis> but grub is doing a .......
<Dr_Willis> rootnoverify		(hd1,2)
<Dr_Willis> that would be s db1
<slanier> okay...so I gedit it?
<intelikey> no sdb3
<Dr_Willis> So it LOOKS to me like its trying to boot th ewone partition
<Dr_Willis> adcutlly there is no sdb3 but there is a sdb5 :)
<intelikey> (hd1,2) == sdb3/5   which should probably be  (hd0,0) == sda1
<Dr_Willis> intelikey:  bingo. :)
<intelikey> yes five is the third partition
<slanier> okay....so I change the rootnoverify to hd(0,0) ?
<slanier> err (hd0,0)
<intelikey> i guess.  i don't think i have ever followed an extended partition with a primary   to see how they worked out in bios...
<Dr_Willis> That may do it..  also you Might want to try in the menu.lst under the #examples line is a example boot entry for windows95 on the first hd. Uncomment those 4 lines.
<Dr_Willis> intelikey:  yea i bet that confused the boot loader config tools.
<intelikey> slanier yes   (hd0,0)  is probably the winxp boot drive
<slanier> okay Im sorry, what do you mean uncomment?
<Dr_Willis> Th menu.lst even says......
<slanier> << linux noob
<Dr_Willis> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<Dr_Willis> # on /dev/sda1
<Dr_Willis> and thats... not correct. :)
<Dr_Willis> # this is a comment
<Dr_Willis> this is unommented
<Dr_Willis> :)
<slanier> thank you
<slanier> k let me edit this stuff and see if it works...
<Dr_Willis> you can reboot and in teh  grub menu hit e, and edit that rootnoverify line, as a test.
<Dr_Willis> e for edit.. make changes... b for boot..
<Dr_Willis> i think
<slanier> I can just gedit it form konsole right?
<Dr_Willis> but to makeit perment you have to change the menu.lst file either by  changing that rootnoverify line
<Dr_Willis> gksudo editoryoulike /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> backup your existing menu.lst first :)
<intelikey> in some cases needs the [esc] to get the menu and then the [e] to edit... [e] to edit ...  [b] to boot
<slanier> k just changed rootnoverify to (hd0,0)
<slanier> is there anything else I neded to edit?
<intelikey> nope
<slanier> k lets hope this works :p brb
<intelikey> grub is not complicated,  it's just convoluted.
<ubuntu> hey
<intelikey> hay
<ubuntu> I have a really pressing issue >_>;
<intelikey> they all are.
<ubuntu> Let me tell you:
<intelikey> what's yours   no sound in some game ?
<ubuntu> worse
<ubuntu> hardware failures >_>;
<ubuntu> let me explain
<intelikey> go for it
<slanier> still no dice :/
<ubuntu> every since I installed kubuntu my hard drive has randomly been resetting from time to time
<slanier> error 29
<ubuntu> when I first heard the noise the pc was making
<ubuntu> i though nothing of it because nothing big happened
<ubuntu> no lag
<ubuntu> no issues
<ubuntu> but lately
<ubuntu> it's happening more frequently
<ubuntu> and today
<ubuntu> I cant even run any of my os's
<ubuntu> (as you can probably tell, Im running off the live cd)
<ubuntu> everytime I load either kubu or xp
<ubuntu> the harddrive keeps resetting
<ubuntu> and making that startup noise
<ubuntu> over and over
<ubuntu> >____________>;
<ubuntu> any idea as to what might be going on?
<intelikey> slanier mount the partition and make sure that it is the boot device   i.e.  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls /mnt || echo "error mounting"
<intelikey> ubuntu sound like you called it the first time.  hardware failure.     you might be able to low level format the disk and reclaim it... but it's more likely the controler gone south
<ubuntu> that means then
<ubuntu> its most likely
<ubuntu> that im gonna have to
<ubuntu> *gulp*
<intelikey> !enter | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slanier> k well it shows AUTOEXEC.BAT, boot.ini...etc
<ubuntu> reokace ny hard drive?
<ubuntu> replace*
<ubuntu> ok..
<intelikey> slanier ok that's what it should be.   and make sure that your bios is set to boot from the primary master hdd
<intelikey> ubuntu yes.   that's what that would mean.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> I guess I'll try the low level format first
<ubuntu> see how that goes
<slanier> okay...brb restarting again and checking bios
<intelikey> i would.
<intelikey> why is there no mention of using UUID in the official grub howtos ???  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<biovore> yeah... UUID is kinda weird setup..
<niall> I'm not having much luck with .run files
<slanier> still error 29 grr
<niall> the doom 3 installer doesnt' work either, but at least that starts
<niall> ;/
<slanier> bios was set corectly
<intelikey> niall  bash /path/to/filename.run
<intelikey> slanier give me a second.
<slanier> np
<niall> intelikey: no luck I'm afraid
<intelikey> niall chmod 755 thefile.run ; /path/to/thefile.run
<intelikey> slanier that error is a write error.   let me revisit the two pastebins for a minute
<slanier> ok
<slanier> do you need the links again?
<intelikey> slanier is error 29 all you are getting   no device name with that ?
<intelikey> no i have the links
<slanier> it just says "Error 29: Write error"
<slanier> then takes me back to GRUB selection
<niall> intelikey: the file is +x already, it just doesn't work and I have no idea why, I've tried everything I can think of
<intelikey> slanier and linux will boot but not windows ?
<slanier> correct
<intelikey> niall full path, using tab completion?   /path/to/thefile.run
<intelikey> slanier could you pastebin   cat /boot/grub/device*
<slanier> sure one sec
<intelikey> slanier one other thing.  is this an internal or external drive ?    usb sata/pata/scsi...
<slanier> its a sata internal
<intelikey> ok
<niall> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> niall well if a file is executable and you can't execute it, then the file must be corrupt
<slanier> cat /boot/grub/device*
<slanier> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52221/
<niall> the weird things is
<niall> it says No such file or directory, even though I tabbed it in
<intelikey> with full path   not relative path ?
<niall> yes
<intelikey> niall show me the full error.
<MilitantPotat1> !widget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> slanier heh i think i see it.  would you pastebin the last five lines of the /boot/grub/menu.lst  again please     tail -5 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<slanier> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52222/
<niall> intelikey: /home/niall/Downloads/ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run: cannot execute binary file
<niall> that's when i type bash
<niall> anything else claims there's no file there
<intelikey> use the up arrow and the home key then delete the "bash "   and hit enter
<niall> 'No such file or directory'
<intelikey> slanier what i thought was it wasn't but a missing char from your eariler post.
<slanier> if I delete "makeactive" think it would boot?
<slanier> reading on a forum that someone had some luck doing that...
<CaBlGuY> greetings all..
<intelikey> i doubt it will change anything slanier
<CaBlGuY> anyone available to help with a realtek audio issue?
<intelikey> but you might remove the "noverify"
<slanier> alright gonna try that...brb
<intelikey> slanier i'm not seeing any configuration error at all.
<niall> trying to install q4 this time
<CaBlGuY> so, I just upgraded my box and the new mobo has realtek ALC 883 high definition sound on it.. and I'm having issues with running it...
<niall> the install runs, but doesn't get very far. After verifying the archive and uncompressing I get:
<niall> ./setup.sh: 279: /home/niall/.setup10003: not found
<niall> The setup program seems to have failed on x86_64/glibc-2.0
<niall> nothing works :(
<slanier> brb gonna try this one...
<intelikey> brb
<CaBlGuY> so, anyone??
<niall> no idea :(
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<niall> I'm just trying to install some stuff
 * CaBlGuY loks aorund the room
<marcx> I already got install ipw3945-ucode and ipw3945d in /sbin everything seems to be ok but wireless doesn't work
<marcx> can someone help me, plz?
<CaBlGuY> wow..  I don't see anyone I used to  know in here any more..  *sigh*
<stephan> i just did a fresh install of kubuntu 64bit...i am tryiong to enable restricted nvidia drivers via the system settings menu but when i click "admin mode" it wont allow me to enter teh password
<marcx> I can't find fault
<intelikey> stephan what does it do exactly ?
<intelikey> !sound | CaBlGuY maybe this will help
<ubotu> CaBlGuY maybe this will help: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stephan> it says "no proprietary drivers in use on thsi sytem"
<intelikey> stephan when you click admin mode ?
<stephan> yep
<intelikey> oh kay
<stephan> when i click admin mode, it starts to think and tgehn comes back to the same screen
<CaBlGuY> thanks intelikey I got sound but it's weird..  I'm looking on the realtek website right now..
<intelikey> CaBlGuY yeah i never got any help out of that page either.   seems to never be anything applicable
<CaBlGuY> intelikey:  indeed..
<intelikey> stephan ok that sounds like the  kdesu != kdesudo (so called bug)
<bmk789> anyone using yahoo messenger in kopete?
<intelikey> stephan use   pstree   or   ps ax   or something and find the name of the app and call it with kdesudo appname   then you will have admin rights
<CaBlGuY> ummm  I have never tried this but, is there a way to make the drivers work that are on the install CD???
<CaBlGuY> I've no ideal at all how to do that but, I know some people have done it b4..
<intelikey> stephan there is a known issue.  should be a fix soon.   you can check the forums.  it may already exist
<slanier> wow okay I got it figured out
<intelikey> slanier and the answer is ?
<slanier> let me post....
<slanier> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52223/
<slanier> I had to delete EVERYTHING that tried to write the windows partition
<slanier> it causes write errors because linux cant write to it
<slanier> booted with that, started up like a champ
<intelikey> CaBlGuY yes   you can boot the live and lsmod | grep -v Size | cut -d' ' -f1 > modules.list       and use that for a list of the modulse to load.   copy the list to the installed /etc/modules    and the system should load everything the live cd did
<intelikey> slanier the savedefault   line
<intelikey> </nods>
<slanier> yeah I deleted the savedefault, and the makeactive
<CaBlGuY> intelikey:  ummmm  actauly, I was talking about the actual driver CD that I got with the MOBO..  :p
<intelikey> yes.  but the partition was already active so that should have been moot
<slanier> i found this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-417908.html
<intelikey> CaBlGuY oh.   windows drivers in linux ?
<slanier> and i just folled what audiobahn did...worked good :)
<slanier> err followed
<CaBlGuY> intelikey:  indeed...  I know it can be done but, I don't know how and I have never done it..
<intelikey> !ndiswarper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswarper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !ndiswraper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswraper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !dumb bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumb bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> lol
<intelikey> CaBlGuY anyway ndiswraper i think is what you are asking about
<NickPresta> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NickPresta> =)
<intelikey> yeah   PP   my bad.
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm  ok, I'll take a looky at it..
<slanier> thanks for the help intelikey! at least i finally got it working :p
<intelikey> CaBlGuY note.  not a good idea to use a windows driver when there is also a native linux module for the same device.   conflicts could do strange things.
<intelikey> slanier welcome,  and i'll make a note of that solution too.
 * intelikey doesn't do windows, so has never messed with ntfs really.
<mith_> if i try to install a .deb package... the gdebi says "missing .deb package" does anybody know what is this?
<CaBlGuY> intelikey:  indeed, I understand but, I have seen a couple other forums postings of people having issues with ALC883 drivers as well..
<intelikey> mith_ may i ask why you are installing a .deb that is not from the ubuntu repos ?
<intelikey> mith_ at any rate.   sudo dpkg -i /path/to/filename.deb
<CaBlGuY> so, I hate to just be able to use windowz but, at current state, I just might have to.. :-O
<intelikey> CaBlGuY that reeks of monopolitarianism doesn't
<intelikey> it
<mith_> limewire and skype aren't in the repos and i need them thats okay i know the konsole things but i didn' do anything whit the gdebi and it's not normal it doesn't work.
<ardchoille> mith_: Are you on Gutsy?
<nnaushahi> hi
<nnaushahi> got a question
<CaBlGuY> intelikey:  LOL.. indeed...  and I hate to revert but, I gotta have sound..  I do a lot of video editing so, ya know..
<nnaushahi> i  wanna know the ip of my ubuntu server
<mith_> yes kubuntu gutsy
<ardchoille> !skype | mith_
<ubotu> mith_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ArthurB> hi guys... anyone know how to configure kde4's system tray ?
<intelikey> CaBlGuY indeed.   best of "tra bon chance" to ya.
<nnaushahi> when i run, ifconfig , doesnt give me external ip address
<ardchoille> !limewire > mith_
<CaBlGuY> Dance intelikey  ;)
<CaBlGuY> *Danke
<intelikey> welcome
<niall> i'm on amd64, which pacakges do I need for 32bit support?
<mith_> okay thanks
<nnaushahi> anyone? help ?
<rake> When Kubuntu 8 comes out, will I be able to do a system update? As in, will the OS need to be re-installed? And if Kubunu 8 comes with KDE4, will the GUI be replaced by default after a reboot?
<ArthurB> nnaushahi: try to restart networking
<ArthurB> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nnaushahi> k , lemme try
<niall> rake: you'll be able to upgrade to Kubuntu 8.04 through the update manager thing
<bazhang> rake: you mean upgrade via the net--or a fresh install
<rake> No I definately do not want to re-install.
<ardchoille> niall: And Kubuntu 8.04 will have kde 3.5 and kde4 as options
<niall> apparanently
<niall> I read it's going to come with both
<boitono> I'm having an issue with KDE on 7.04, after entering my password at the KDM login prompt, the screen flashes, then takes me back to the login prompt in an endless loop.  This happening on 2 machines of mine, is there a current issue surrounding this?
<niall> I assume yuo can pick which one you want to log into using the sessions menu on the login screen
<intelikey> nnaushahi ifconfig should list the local ip and the nearest gateway. if that's a router it may list the external     i'm not well versed in that  but if you are on a nat  then you don't actually have an external ip   you use the one of the gateway
<draik> What handles m4v (iPod video)?
<draik> Hi intelikey
<intelikey> draik shalom
<niall> anyone know how to solve this problem? http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/3862/snapshot2nu9.png
<adz21c> niall: need to install the ia32 packages i believe
<adz21c> niall: and/or lib32
<nnaushahi> i am not using router ... i am using a switch
<niall> adz21c: thanks, there's a lot of them though, do I isntall everything with ia32 and lib32 at the front?
<adz21c> niall: i have ia32-libs and ia32-libs-kde installed, try them and see if it works (i have q4 installed as well :-) )
<boitono> anyone have any ideas concerning my issue?
<intelikey> boitono full disk ?
<boitono> one of the machines had a full disk but has since been cleaned up but still does the same thing
<adz21c> niall: if it doesn't work after that then i also have installed lib32asound2, lib32gcc1, lib32ncurses5, lib32stdc++6, lib32z1, thats all 32bit apps i know of
<sub[t]rnl> nnaushahi➜ http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/getip <-- little script to grab an external ip.  save and chmod u+x it
<niall> i might just tick all the lib32 boxes
<sigma_1234> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> boitono how was it cleaned up ?    moving things to trash does not free up space.
<adz21c> niall: can do, but like i said, i installed q4 fine some having those should do it
<niall> adz21c: when I ticked the ones you told me to, it also added some others aswell, so I might be ok
<boitono> rm BIGFILE
<intelikey> k
<boitono> df shows space available
<niall> adz21c: \o/
<niall> thanks a lot
<adz21c> niall: good times
<intelikey> boitono for user or root ?
<boitono> user
<intelikey> k
<boitono> what kind of issues can be caused by a full disk that will not clear up after freeing up space?
<intelikey> own your home ?     sudo chown `whoami` $HOME -r
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey> own your home ?     sudo chown `whoami` $HOME -R
<intelikey> case sensitive.
<boitono> k
<sigma_1234> how do i convert a mp4 file to avi?
<boitono> intelikey, it's going to take a while
<boitono> any other ideas in the mean time?
<michaelnovakjr> anyone running Kubuntu on a Thinkpad?
<boitono> I am
<michaelnovakjr> boitono: which model?
<michaelnovakjr> i am having install problems
<boitono> T42
<draik> Anyone know what handles m4v (iPod video)?
<michaelnovakjr> i am running a T30
<intelikey> boitono drastic, but;  rm -r $HOME/.kde*
<boitono> I already tried mv .kde .kde.bu
<boitono> no love
<nnaushahi> ok so am stil stuck h
<sigma_1234> kubuntu giving install problems? first time i heard that!
<michaelnovakjr> it shows the grub screen but after that I don't get a Kubuntu load screen
<nnaushahi> when i check ifconfig
<nnaushahi> for eth0   says, Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00 (mac address ....)
<intelikey> boitono well one other thing i can think of.   make sure that /tmp is  drwxrwxrwt 4 root root     and not full.
<sigma_1234> hmmm, what do you see after grub?
<nnaushahi> inet6 addr: f380: ... ... ...
<michaelnovakjr> sigma_1234: i get a blank screen
<nnaushahi> it doesnt give me the actual ip address
<sub[t]rnl> nnaushahi➜ http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/getip
<boitono> intelikey, I think the chown worked, what made you suspect that?
<nnaushahi> what is that for sub ?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i have a problem with kaffeine, with the subtiltes of the movies: when italic style must be use in the screens appears "<i>blah blah blah </i> i guessed that shoud be in italic cuz thats html but kaffeine shows the code. first i thought it was the subtitle file but it happens with every one i download, so they cant be all wrong xD"
<intelikey> boitono natural process of elumination  :)
<intelikey> boitono actually called   been there   done that.
<intelikey> !kdesudo | boitono
<ubotu> boitono: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
 * intelikey learned everything he knows about computers by the "try it and reformat" methood.
<michaelnovakjr> sigma_1234: i am able to get a shell in recovery mode
<sigma_1234> michael: are you sure the install completed sucessfully?
<michaelnovakjr> sigma_1234: yep...it said it completed successfully
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> huh nick collision?
<michaelnovakjr> do you know what video drivers ibm thinkpad's use?
<boitono> well thank you intelikey, you have made my night, I owe you a beer if you are ever in San Antonio
 * intelikey collects on debts.  ;/
<sigma_1234> michael: do you know what video chipset it has? i guess its intel or ati mobility
<michaelnovakjr> i'll check ibm's website
<intelikey> lspci  or  lshw
<sigma_1234> try disabling the splash screen because safe mode doesnt use it
<sigma_1234> it could just do the trick
<michaelnovakjr> how do i do that?
<sigma_1234> also check xorg.conf. it wil tell you what video chipset it is
<michaelnovakjr> ati mobility
<intelikey> at the grub menu   [esc]  [e] select the kernel line and  [e] add no to splash so that it reads nosplash   [b] to boot    <<< test with that
<sigma_1234> edit the /grub/menu.lst as root. find the boot string and change the variable usplash from 1 to 0.
<sigma_1234> ouch my bad!
<oldude67> where can i find all the restricted stuff on ubuntus web pages?
<intelikey> if it fixes you, then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make the change perminant
<sigma_1234> oldude67: what are you looking for?
<oldude67> the codecs for my dvd burner
<michaelnovakjr> i am trying the nosplash now
<oldude67> so i can watch a movie on it.
<michaelnovakjr> what is the video ram minimum for kubuntu?
<sigma_1234> oldude67: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<oldude67> i tried googling it but it gave me a million and one pages of what i dont need.
<intelikey> michaelnovakjr 4m i think
<oldude67> ok thanks
<sigma_1234> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<intelikey> michaelnovakjr if you mean "true minimum"  which i doubt.  then  0
<michaelnovakjr> nosplash didn't do it
<intelikey> i assumed you meant for the gui to work normally.  then i think it's 4m
<michaelnovakjr> yes
<tailsfan> Is it possible to just compile flash from Adobe?
<sigma_1234> tailsfan: yeah. i did it
<tailsfan> OK, because flash is broken it says and I was wondeirng if that;ll fix the problem
<intelikey> !flash | tailsfan there is a howto here
<ubotu> tailsfan there is a howto here: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
 * tailsfan wonders how long it'll take ot download his updates
<sigma_1234> pretty long im guesing:)
<michaelnovakjr> this is weird
<michaelnovakjr> never had any problems with kubuntu
<sigma_1234> have you tried re installing it?
<michaelnovakjr> yep
<sigma_1234> have you tried googling it?
<michaelnovakjr> yea, haven't fonud anything
<michaelnovakjr> i am trying the release before the current
<michaelnovakjr> what is weird is that it works off the live cd without a problek
<intelikey> ooops found a bug.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d77f06d52
<intelikey> seems that dealocatevt checks for 'tty?'  not 'tty? '   as it should.
<intelikey> my process table   just to confirm.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6e98817b
<niall> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<niall> anyone got any idea what that's all about?
<till_> niall: may be "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ?
<michaelnovakjr> you need to build essientials
<niall> thanks ;D
<niall> more errors :<
<niall> 'checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!'
<stdin> !compile | niall
<ubotu> niall: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<niall> thanks ;D
<niall> I'm working it out ok, the errors really give away which packages I need :}
<oldude67> actually its apt-get install build-essential
<niall> hmm
<niall> the configure went ok
<niall> so I did make, and that seemed fine
<oldude67> now make install
<michaelnovakjr> sudo make install
<niall> ya
<niall> i just missed the sudo off
<niall> thanks
<michaelnovakjr> no problem
<niall> hurrah
<niall> thanks guys ;D
<michaelnovakjr> anytim
<oldude67> niall, you might want to do sudo make clean
<niall> oldude67: thanks for the tip
<niall> right
<niall> it's nearly 5am
<niall> I need to goto bed
<niall> nn, thanks for all the help
<chris062689> Hola.
<chris062689> From a "real" standpoint, would you advise upgrading to 8.04 Kubuntu?  I realize it's beta, and I'm willing to accept the hickups, but nothing major right?
<bazhang> just alpha at this point
<michaelnovakjr> I would not recommend it
<michaelnovakjr> not if you use your machine for anything useful or important
<bazhang> three months plus to release
<chris062689> not really.
<chris062689> :P
<michaelnovakjr> by all means... i am not impressed with the new kde4 stuff
<michaelnovakjr> the panel is really ugly... i installed the kde 4 stuff for about 20 minutes and just didn't like the k menu or any part of the panel
<emilsedgh> michaelnovakjr: KDE4 != KDE 4.0.0
<michaelnovakjr> difference?
<chris062689> KDE4 refers to the whole release cycle.
<chris062689> That's like saying KDE 3 is KDE 3.1 instead of KDE 3.9
<chris062689> I actually like KDE 4.... sorry :P
<chris062689> I just wish they would hurry up with the polishes and patch up missing support.
<Jucato> KDE 4.0 is not all of KDE 4. KDE 4.0 is also not KDE 3.6. #kubuntu is also not the place for KDE 4 discussion. we have #kubuntu-kde4 for that :)
<chris062689> It's like 12:30am theres no one here so we might as well talk about it here :P
<Jucato> nice try... but not quite :)
<bazhang> chris062689: perhaps where you are; not so for others
<chris062689> true
<chris062689> but it's pretty dead in here >_>
<posingaspopular> chris062689: thats because kubuntu is perfect ;p
<posingaspopular> im spreading that rumor everywhere i go
<bazhang> not a rumor
<chris062689> ha.
<chris062689> Interesting theory.
<chris062689> Then why doesn't Kubuntu have 100% of the market share?  That makes it imperfect on a economical standpoint :P
<bazhang> #kubuntu-offtopic chris062689
<chris062689> anyway...
<chris062689> Is there a compiz package / compiz manager for Kubuntu yet? x_x
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<chris062689> -_-
<chris062689> I know that
<Jucato> chris062689: it's going to be in hardy I believe
<chris062689> but last time I installed ccsm it went erally screwy.
<chris062689> Ah ok.
<chris062689> Kubuntu really needs to play catchip
<chris062689> catchup*
<chris062689> I assume these packages will be for KDE4? (QT4?)
<Jucato> compiz? no
<Jucato> it's not exactly easy to catch up when the tools you need to catch up with are specifically biased towards GTK/GNOME
<bazhang> heh
<Jucato> it's also not easy to catch up when you lack people to do the work. we're not Ubuntu, you know
<bazhang> kubuntu > all the rest
<chris062689> true
<chris062689> We need more developers.
<chris062689> Well, I'm learning python now..
<chris062689> Just not.. QT >_>
<chris062689> *not the QT bindings
<chris062689> Perhaps I should :)
<Jucato> you can always just learn that later on
<Jucato> yeah PyQt and PyKDE would be nice for you;
<Jucato> oops. I just C++'ed that
<chris062689> lol
<chris062689> !pykde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pykde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris062689> !pyqt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyqt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info pyqt
<ubotu> Package pyqt does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> er.. hm..
<chris062689> IGNORANCE IS NO EXCUSE UBOTU!
 * chris062689 smacks ubotu
<Jucato> !caps | chris062689
<ubotu> chris062689: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jucato> !info pyqt-tools
<ubotu> pyqt-tools: pyuic and pylupdate for Qt3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.17.3-2ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 240 kB, installed size 592 kB
<chris062689> hmm
<Jucato> !info pykdeextensions
<ubotu> pykdeextensions: Python packages to support KDE applications (scripts). In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 93 kB, installed size 712 kB
<chris062689> whats the difference between pyKDE and PyQT?
<Jucato> the same difference between KDE and Qt :D
<Jucato> pyqt are Python bindings for Qt only. pykde is for KDE
<chris062689> which would you suggest for Kubuntu development?
<chris062689> I assume pykde.
<Jucato> either or. pykde4 right now isn't still ready I think. but pyqt4 is
<chris062689> hmm
 * jalbert is happy
<jalbert> My server arrived today
<chris062689> would there be a huge difference between pykde3x and pykde4x?
<jalbert> well, like 4/5 of it anyway
<chris062689> And what would I need to get started?
<Jucato> chris062689: the difference between KDE 3 and KDE 4 (when it comes to API)
<Jucato> and that's a lot :)
<chris062689> so..
<chris062689> Would I have to change a lot of the code?
<Jucato> maaaybe... that depends... but probably yes... KDE 3 stuff need to be ported to KDE 4... but i'm no expert either :)
<chris062689> meh
<chris062689> I just don't want to learn something that will be outdated.
<chris062689> Or: Is outdated.
<Jucato> well most "new" development is on Qt4 and KDE 4... but Qt 3 and KDE 3 will be around for quite some time... take your pick
<oldude67> can you copy one linux partition and everything on it to another drive? and keep it bootable?
<oldude67> like i have 6.5 gig hard drive in my router box and i want to copy it over to this 20 gig drive can i do that with out trashing the linux that is on it?
<se7en_> anyone know why i can't boot a any.iso with qemu ... fatal: not a bootable disk ...
<Goop2> does anyone know how to make openGL work on gutsy?
<Goop2> nothing using openGL will work at all since I updated to it
<throttle> hey guys... Adept Manager keeps ending unexpectedly...
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there a gtk style setting i can set in kde4 similar to what kde3 has?
<michaelnovakjr>  KDE 4 discussion. we have #kubuntu-kde4
<michaelnovakjr> that is where the KDE 4 experts are
<KalEl> hi, i've installed ubuntu, to install kde 4 do i just sudo apt-get install kde?
<Jucato> KalEl: please read the channel topic
<KalEl> right, thanks Jucato
<crackhead_25_> michaelnovakjr, somethin went very wrong
<michaelnovakjr> what happened?
<crackhead_25_> (i'm on my windows laptop now btw.. ) so i logged out.. then tried to log back in.. no mouse cursor..
<crackhead_25_> so i reboot the whole computer.. it's going to startup.. and it gives an error.. can't find resume image?
<crackhead_25_> and so it lands me at a console.. i do kwin.. it says can't start xengine
<crackhead_25_> i'm at the console right now
<ardchoille> crackhead_25_: I don't think you can use kwin by itself, try: startx
<michaelnovakjr> ys
<michaelnovakjr> yes
<michaelnovakjr> also if that doesn't work disable the nvidia and reboot
<crackhead_25_> it got a n error.. failed to load nvidia kernel module..
<crackhead_25_> screens found, but none have usable config..
<ardchoille> crackhead_25_: aha, problem with your video driver
<michaelnovakjr> indeed
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha.  yeah, you did a kernel update i'm guessing
<michaelnovakjr> driver update
<crackhead_25_> well that was a while ago.. it had restarted since then
<crackhead_25_> that was like hours ago earlier
<crackhead_25_> well, or maybe it wasn't.. michael, was it? you tell 'em.. you know.. i was following michael's directions :P :) :)
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<michaelnovakjr> you attempted the nvidia driver update
<crackhead_25_> yes yes
<Daisuke_Ido> via the repositories?
<michaelnovakjr> you can disable the nvidia
<michaelnovakjr> pkg install
<crackhead_25_> just tell me how i should fix all this! :)
<crackhead_25_> apt-get uninstall nvidia?
<michaelnovakjr> no
<crackhead_25_> how can i revert the driver usage to the nv rather than nvidia driver?
<crackhead_25_> will that do it?
<michaelnovakjr> sudo nvidia-glx-config disable
<crackhead_25_> i did that.. it saysw error: your x config has been altered.. this script cannot proceed auto.. if you belive incorrect, update the md4sum ntra by doing md5sum /etc/.. sudo tee.. otherwise edit manually.. xorg.conf.. to change driver from nvidia to nv
<michaelnovakjr> ok, so modify your xorg to use the nv and then reboot
<crackhead_25_> ok i did that.. rebooting..
<crackhead_25_> i hope this works ::fingers crossed::
<crackhead_25_> i think it worked.. i see the login..!! woot!
<michaelnovakjr> nice
<crackhead_25_> yup yup.. ok.. back in business..
<crackhead_25_> one sec
<crackhead_25> what's the command to switch my currently used login here in the irc channel? anyone know?
<Jucato> crackhead_25: /nick <nickname>
<AlexSFBay> is kde 4.0 only avail on Hardy -- or can I get it on Gutsy
<ardchoille> !kde4 | AlexSFBay
<ubotu> AlexSFBay: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<AlexSFBay> saw that just wondering if it's available via my current Gutsy install
<AlexSFBay> Seems like it's only on Hardy
<ardchoille> AlexSFBay: Ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<shota> hi
<ardchoille> hi shota
<shota> is anyone here who works with localization of LeMill?
<sikun> i am trying to get the wireless working on my laptop, it has a broadcom 1350 adapter.. but it seems that the bcm43xx driver is failing on boot
<sikun> what its saying in the dmesg is bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fx" not available or load failed
<emilsedgh> sikun: did you try restricted drivers manager?
<sikun> hmm.. no
<emilsedgh> sikun: from System Settings->Advanced->Restricted Manager
<sikun> how do i go about doing that
<sikun> wow
<o-dog> morning
<o-dog> does anyone know how to help me with gf ti4200 full support?
<o-dog> it just doesn't seem to find any proper drivers (just generic) and i can't get it running good
<sikun> heh
<sikun> that was easy
<progreSSive> hi everybody
<o-dog> hi
<progreSSive> do you people know any sybase channels?
<progreSSive> pleease
<o-dog> sry, i can't help :)
<jack_> hello
<o-dog> hello
<wesley> how can you install easy armarok 2 alpha in kubuntu ?
<Jucato> you can't. not without 1) downloading the sources from SVN and 2) compiling it from source
<Dragonath> hey, any tutorials on setting up an ssh tunnel? I need to remote into a computer that's on a remote network
<Jucato> let's see if the bot knows
<Jucato> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<o-dog> for windows :D
<o-dog> !graphic card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic card - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dragonath> heh, I know what ssh is
<ardchoille> o-dog: nvidia?
<Dragonath> I just need a bit of help setting up the tunnel and connecting to my work pc
<o-dog> ardchoille, gf ti4200
<ardchoille> !nvidia | o-dog
<ubotu> o-dog: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<squid0> hello! I'm running Gutsy, and ctrl + alt + backspace has no effect.
<Jucato> Dragonath: there might be some tutorials in the the help wiki
<squid0> how do fix that?
<o-dog> thanks
<ardchoille> squid0: That is a "dirty" way of restarting xorg anyway, the proper way is: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<squid0> ardchoille: that's correct, but my alternative would otherwise be a hard reboot, which is much more damaging to my system
<ardchoille> squid0: Are you able to ctrl+alt+f1 and log in?
<o-dog> damn, now i'm getting scared
<o-dog> i'll get a blank screen soon :D
<squid0> during boot-up, I can switch among tty terminals, but once in KDE, pressing ctrl+alt+f1 actually takes me to workspace 1, and ctrl+alt+f2 to workspace 2...
<ardchoille> squid0: Never seen that before
<squid0> ardchoille: hm. maybe it's in keyboard shortcut settings
<wesley> where can i get that tar then ?
<wesley> from amarok 2 alpha
<ardchoille> wesley: Are you sure you want to install an "alpha" release of an app?
<wesley> yes why not
<kraut> hi
<ardchoille> wesley: Aplha releases are usually for bug testers/hunters and usually not complete or cn act in ways not intended by the devs
<kraut> i've got a problem with an old edgy-installation. i like to have a transparent background in konsole but it doesn't really work when i configure it
<wesley> if it will not work i kill it
<kraut> i know that i need to remave a package to get it working, but don't remember it's name
<kraut> does anybody know, which package i need to remove to fix this issue?
<kraut> i think it was any lib-package...
<Jucato> wesley: there is no tar. you have to download from svn. I think the amarok website has instructions
<noaXess> ho
<messiah> hola que hay
<ardchoille> !es | messiah
<ubotu> messiah: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<messiah> thx
<till_> "The Flash plugin installation is currently broken" - so it's now impossible to install flash player in firefox in gutsy or may be there any untrivial way?
<ardchoille> !flash | till_
<ubotu> till_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<till_> lol
<till_> thanks although
<senorpedro> is it possible to set a member-variable ($this->blabla = 'asdf' ) in the constructor of an action-object?
<senorpedro> i always get an error when i try to do so
<senorpedro> sorry, wrong channel ;)
<ardchoille> senorpedro: I was about to ask about that :)
<senorpedro> ...its too early in the morning
<o-dog> bah
<o-dog> i'm a total newbie in this stuff, windows has corrupted me
<zetheroo> is it possible for me to install the KDE network manager in Ubuntu?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> just install it
<zetheroo> shoudl I uninstall the Gnome one first?
<o-dog> are you installing it thru apt?
<sigma_> how do i install kdenlive? I downloaded all the dependencies but they all depend on each other and thus cannot be installed
<o-dog> and how the hell do i get links to applications work on desktop :P
<o-dog> they all work, almost. it tries to start the application but it never starts
<o-dog> ! applications
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applications - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<till_> sigma_: "sudo apt-get -f install"  but it can to install all dependencies on the one hand , or to uninstall on the other hand..
<till_> sigma_: so use it with caution :)
<o-dog> argh :/
<o-dog> it just says it's missing important files, so have i set the working folder wrong?
<o-dog> because the program works fine when launched from console
<sigma_> till_: what does that command do?
<till_> sigma_: attempts to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<sigma_> till_: ok well i just used apt-get install and it miraculously fixed it!
<till_> sigma_: bingo! :)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<sigma_> how do i know if my microphone is working?
<sigma_> in kmix there is a mic and mic boost setting and it has a green light on top and a red light at the bottom - what does it mean when each of these lights are on?
<ibou> hello
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, that they are active usually
<ActionParsnip> ibou, hi
<atreyu> hi
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: do both the green and red lights have to be on for them to be active?
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, afaik you just want green light. let me google
<trond> how hard can it be to install compiz so i can get the 3dcube? when i install compiz, i won't let me turn on any of the effects. seems like it's not turned on or something...
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, try this http://notes.minty.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?TX1XP_-_Multimedia
<ActionParsnip> atreyu, hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | atreyu
<ubotu> atreyu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | trond
<ubotu> trond: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sigma_> ActionParsnip: yeah im trying to use skype, i can hear myself talking into the mic but the computer is picking up nothing
<trond> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, http://forum.skype.com/lofiversion/index.php/t29149.html
<ActionParsnip> sigma_, did you google at all?
<ubuntu> hello @ all .. somebody knows a channel about m$ administration (exchange?) thanks alot =)
<sigma__> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link - its working perfectly now
<sigma__> ubuntu: ask in #windows
<ubuntu> thank you :)
<lunnoo> buenass
<lunnoo> cu cuu
<ardchoille> !es | lunnoo
<ubotu> lunnoo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ibou> is there a package to use my internet connexion to fax documents ?
<DreadKnight> what's the comand line name for the kpackage kde4 thingy?
<DreadKnight> can't manage to open it with kdesudo :|
<emilsedgh> adept_manager ?
<DreadKnight> emilsedgh: i can use adept manager to install .deb files i have in the pc? :P
<emilsedgh> DreadKnight: oh, use gdebi for that :)
<DreadKnight> emilsedgh: i was afraid of that.. need to install that will all the gnome dependecies.. how lame
<DreadKnight> it even takes ages to install something with it
<emilsedgh> DreadKnight: no no! gdebi has a KDE version and is installed in gutsy
<DreadKnight> emilsedgh: hmm
<emilsedgh> btw, use commandLine for that which is the best option
<lesenscommun> hi
<DreadKnight> emilsedgh: it's still crappy as i recall... will look into adept :|
<leafw> any news on sleep/suspend working or not in gutsy + thinkpads + ati cards?
<lesenscommun> do you know how to translate firefox 3 in other langauges, in french for me
<lesenscommun> ?
<leafw> lesenscommun : you need to set the locales
<DreadKnight> lesenscommun: ff3 is not official, so language packs aren't complete for sure
<leafw> search for 'locale' in ubuntu forums
<lesenscommun> ok thanks
<DreadKnight> bah, the gnome gdebi works a lot better for me than the kde one :|
<zetheroo> why is it that when I install a fresh copy of Kubuntu 7.10 there is no wireless networks automatically detected?.... but in Ubuntu 7.10 its working perfectly....! Why?
<zetheroo> I can see Knetworkmanager but its says no active devices
<zetheroo> which is rubbish because the wifi card is enabled and active in the network properties area
<BluesKaj> Morning Folks :-)
<zetheroo> anyone?
<BluesKaj> !wifi | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zetheroo> yeah... but it works outta the box in Ubuntu
<zetheroo> why in the world would it not work in Kubuntu also?
<DreadKnight> zetheroo: different network managers
<zetheroo> so the one in Kubuntu is useless... I have had this issue with Kubuntu since 3 releases ago
<zetheroo> why do they not make one that just works?... like in Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> I should not have to fiddle around with it in this day and age
<DreadKnight> zetheroo: file a bug report...
<zetheroo> what network manager do you use in Kubuntu?
<zetheroo> I don't see why me filing a bug report would help.... its been like this on numerous machines for a long time now
<DreadKnight> zetheroo: knetworkmanager, but since i'm on kde4, knetworkmanager-kde4
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, what wifi device ?
<zetheroo> its an Atheros min PCI
<zetheroo> but its happened with other ones too before.....
<zetheroo> in the Network Properties the card is there, using the restricted drivers.... enabled and raring to go
<zetheroo> but the network manager is just useless
<DreadKnight> but by rightclicking you see the wireless enabled?
<zetheroo> yes
<zetheroo> and I have the option to disable it
<zetheroo> so?
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, have you tried enabling the automatic settings in knetwork manager ...just making comments like 'useless' doesn't tell much abou the problem
<zetheroo> well how does one enable automatic settings?
<zetheroo> in Ubuntu there is no need to do that...... and I though Kubuntu was keeping up !?
<BluesKaj> open knetwork manager /options/configure
<zetheroo> the only automatic option there is is for the knetworkmanager to startup with login
<zetheroo> thats on by default
<Lynoure> hmm, suddenly I don't seem to be able to print pdfs I have exported from OpenOffice anymore
<BluesKaj> then try manual config
<zetheroo> so.... yeah.... not much there.....
<zetheroo> what?
<zetheroo> why should I have to manually configure my network?
<zetheroo> this is 2008
<Lynoure> kprintjob just says Error  on them, any way to get more info on what was is wrong?
<zetheroo> and that mean that everywhere I go I have to manually configure the netowrk?
<zetheroo> thats no good at all.... sorry
<BluesKaj> ah NM , you obviously don't want help , compalining is more fun for you...if you decide you want assistance , ask for it.
<zetheroo> I have asked
<zetheroo> and you have not really given me anything,,,,, its ok... I understand if you just don't know
<Lynoure> zetheroo: knetwork-manager works for me. It assumes dhcp, though.
<zetheroo> I just thought someone in here might have a clue
<zetheroo> Lynoure: dhcp is what I use too
<Lynoure> zetheroo: but it might help if you breathed couple of times and calmed down :)
<zetheroo> its all automatic on my end
<zetheroo> and I cannot get for the life of me why Ubuntu works so great and Kubuntu is stuggling so badly
<Lynoure> zetheroo: So, you start knetwork-manager, and then what happens to you? and what would you want it to do?
<zetheroo> sorry... for being a bit hectic... but its very frustrating....
<zetheroo> its just that knetworkmanager is not doing anything
<Lynoure> zetheroo: I can understand, this pdf problem is too.
<zetheroo> it just says no devices
<zetheroo> and I know that the device is working and raring to go
<zetheroo> I even tried manually setting up the connection
<zetheroo> but still no google.com
<Lynoure> zetheroo: if the device is already configured in /etc/network/interfaces, networkmanager cannot reconfigure it
<zetheroo> it was not working befroe I manually configured it either
<zetheroo> I did not edit any files
<zetheroo> I did it through the network properties in the control panel
<Lynoure> zetheroo: wlan or wired? or both?
<Lynoure> That's configuring, too.
<zetheroo> wifi
<zetheroo> wlan
<zetheroo> is there a better network manager for Kubuntu?
<zetheroo> one that really works?
<Lynoure> zetheroo: this really works for me. There are others, feel free to experiment.
<zetheroo> what should I be looking for>?
<Lynoure> Regarding to knetwork-manager, or?
<zetheroo> yeah
<zetheroo> like do you know of any other ones?
<Lynoure> kde-apps site is full of them, I stopped with the first one that worked for me (after some effort), which was knetwork-manager
<Lynoure> zetheroo: I was prepared to walk you throught troubleshooting process, but you see too eager to try something else, instead, and well, cannot really recommend any.
<___thomas-> hi
<___thomas-> I wrote myself a script that prints what I'm now playing in amarok (bash + dcop), when I execute this on the host computer it works perfectly, like this
<___thomas-> np: Flyswatter [2:56/3:22] - Daisies Of The Galaxy - 2000 by Eels | Alt. Rock | mp3 | 201 kbps
<___thomas-> but when I execute this through ssh
<___thomas-> I get this
<___thomas-> ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<___thomas-> np:  [/] -  -  by  |  |  |  kbps
<___thomas-> and I would like to get this working through ssh
<___thomas-> any ideas?
<Lynoure> ___thomas-: bit hard to say without seeing your script, but maybe it tries to contact your dcop from the other machine, and your dcop does not talk to the world?
<___thomas-> nah, at #amarok they just told me dcop needs X
<se7en_> does someone know where basket saves the notes you take
<ForgeAus> hehe hey kewl Kubuntu has a PS3 version :)
<ForgeAus> if only OSX did too
<Jucato> se7en_: ~/.kde/share/apps/basket/
<Jucato> in it's own xml format
<progreSSive> does anybody know any sybase channels?
<se7en_> thanks Jucato found it ... good to have a backup from basket
<Jucato> se7en_: basket has a backup tool too :)
<Jucato> easy to use Backup & Restore, as well as Export
<se7en_> cool i didn't know that
<Jucato> now you do :)
<Jucato> have fun dunking :)
<se7en_> :)
<ForgeAus> btw hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> hi ForgeAus!
<kim> hey can anyone give me any hints on printing? im trying to set up a fixed IP printer, shared on a windows box. i don't think tis using samba, as everyone else in my office seems to have just typed in the IP somewhere, but i do need a username and password. can anyone shed any light? thanks!
<BluesKaj> kim, have you tried running the printer wizard in system settings/printer , as smb shared printer ?
<Wizard> there's no such thing as printer wizard!
<Wizard> leave me alone!
<BluesKaj> your nick is an unfortunate choice
<DreadKnight> :)))
<david__> hi! what's the channel of ubuntu in Spanish?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<david__> thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<BluesKaj> err da nada
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: s/da/de ;)
<BluesKaj> jpatrick, ?
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: it's "de nada"
<BluesKaj> really ? ...saw da nada here a lot
<BluesKaj> ok jpatrick , I stand corrected , de nada it is :) ...I studied french many yrs ago, but not spanish, din't know they shared the same "of" .
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: don't worry, I've lived in Spain several years :)
<niall> why doesn't kubuntu come with any games? :(
<Lynoure> niall: you can very easily install some
<kim> BluesKaj: yes, but i dont know what type of pritner backend it is :(
<niall> Lynoure: yeah, it's just a shame that they're not their by default. There's not art programs either :<
<niall> *there
<niall> I think Kubuntu could to with a bit more polish
<Lynoure> niall: One person's polish is another persons fluff
<niall> there's nothing to edit images with at all, it's not really fluff
<Lynoure> I was talking about the games, still
<kim> gimp?
<niall> gimp isn't on here by default
<niall> not on my install at least
<kim> well it takes 1 command to isntall ;)
<niall> I know I know, but that's not the point
<Lynoure> niall: you can report a wishlist bug with the list of art programs you'd want by default, others will follow with music programs, and bookkeeping programs etc.
<BluesKaj> kim , if you enter the printer IP addy , the wizard should scan and pick up the printer info.
<kim> BluesKaj: enter it where? i have a choice of about 6 abckends to pick from before i get that far
<niall> I hate to say though, Kopete has really grown on me. After you customise the hell out of it, it becomes quite pleasent to use - I actually prefer it to pidgin now
<niall> *have
<Wizard> i won't scan anything :)
<andrewsavchuk> tv-tuner aver 305, kubuntu 7.10 not works, some one help me :)
<Lynoure> Wizard is a bot?
<Wizard> no ;)
<PolitikerNEU> I got a problem with libpoppler: I can't update it because adept says it would be corrupt
<michael__> hey guys i just jacked up my kdm shyte i installed kde 4 kdm and upon setting it it asked me if i want to use it as my default loggin ...anyway i decided i wanted to change back to the kde 3 kdm so i uninstallled the kde 4 kdm and now i have to type commands to login...so how do i restore back my original kde 3 kdm
<niall> andrewsavchuk: you need to goto that linuxtv website and read the ENITRE wiki basically, I had to sort someone's tuner out once it took me a weekend, it would have been quicker if I hadn't skipped large sections of the info ;x
<niall> andrewsavchuk: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<niall> andrewsavchuk: I did make the assumption though that you'd be using DVB, if you're not you should goto the main page and pick something else
<sigma_1234> i hope kubuntu hardy has all the apps in the kde4 version that the kde3 version has
<sigma_1234> on the other hand maybe including kde4 is a big mistake. rather exclude it so hardy can be lts
<kirk_> hello
<kirk_> anyone awake?
<selckin> you i hope
<kirk_> yea still am
<kirk_> with a prob
<kirk_> kaffeine is nuts and all the other video players suck
<niall> VLC is pretty good
<kirk_> it plays some avi's and wont others
<kirk_> wont play any .iso dvds i have on here
<kirk_> i like kaffeine, and it played everything but i upgraded
<galathalion> u need a plugin for that in vlc i think
<niall> try VLC kirk_
<kirk_> i did, i didnt like it
<kirk_> and it was jumpy
<niall> hmm
<kirk_> i just want kaffeine to play everything
<parkin> vlc is very good, i havent noticed that it jumps
<niall> I haven't even tried getting videos to work yet
<niall> I've spent so much time faffing with everything else
<JuJuBee> What is the preferred disk partioning software so I can add Kubuntu to my existing windows computer?
<niall> I just used the one in the installer
<kirk_> JujuBee: Try QTParted
<JuJuBee> I do not want to destroy the existing windows installation.  I just need to shrink it to free up space for ubuntu
<niall> I have a feeling that getting flash to work in konquerer is going to be a faff
<JuJuBee> Will QTParted shrink partitions?
<kirk_> is the partition already formatted
<JuJuBee> Yes
<JuJuBee> Vista already installed
<kirk_> ehh i dont know
<kirk_> using the entire disk?
<JuJuBee> At the moment, yes
<JuJuBee> I have used Partition Magic in the past...distant past...
<kirk_> i think during the kubuntu installation u can setup how u wanna do the partitions
<JuJuBee> Dont think it will shrink existing part's to free up space though.
<kirk_> try QTparted
<kirk_> or Gparted
<kirk_> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JuJuBee> Looked at QTParted, I need a boot disk to install it on
<kirk_> sorry, i dunno
<JuJuBee> Thanks anyway.  I will keep looking.
<kirk_> is it possible to be able to read and write on a ext3 when running fat32
<kirk_> or read only
<ForgeAus> kirk???
<Jeroi> yes kubuntus installation partition system does keepp data in ntfs disk
<Jeroi> you just make new disk out of free space on ntfs system
<kirk_> yea?
<niall> I thought it did
<Jeroi> then partition wil use that free space for new partition, and keeps the old partition with data and only reduces it's size
<BluesKaj> Gparted Live CD is the best partioning editor ..DL it and burn it to a cd then , you can shrink your vista partition to whatever size you want and ,make an ext3 and swap for Kubuntu.
<niall> when I installed it asked me if I wanted to shrink one of my partitions and install in the new free space
<niall> but I had a empty disk already waiting, so I didn't bother
<ForgeAus> kubuntu can mount both file systems
<ForgeAus> and both read and write to them
<niall> ya
<niall> Amarok built my music collection from my ntfs partition
<kirk_> ya i know
<kirk_> but
<kirk_> can fat32 mount ext3
<Jeroi> you mean windows 98?
<kirk_> can i get rid of pos kubuntu and still be able to mount my ext3 external
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj : thanks.
<Jeroi> atleast 2000 and xp can mount ext2 and 3 disk when getting that ext2 dll
<JuJuBee> I was looking and came across ultimate boot cd (UBCD)  also.
<kirk_> or if this "free" software wasnt so restricted from playing my media lol, i'd be happy to keep it
<llutz> look at driver-documentation  from www.fs-driver.org
<Jeroi> kirk, you can install all the codecs needed
<Jeroi> just as in windows
<kirk_> did that already
<kirk_> and the flgrx something driver
<Jeroi> the default windows dosent even support avi files
<kirk_> and libdvdcss2
<kirk_> kaffeine will play some avis and not others
<Jeroi> mp3 support in kubuntu is not default isntalled, as it is restricted sound format
<kirk_> some are scrambled
<Jeroi> someone haves rights to get money out of it
<kirk_> these are all bought and backed up
<Jeroi> but amarok atleast installs mp3 support automatically when you first time load mp3 into it
<kirk_> 60+ dvds, and this is the computer i can hooked up to my tv through s-video cable
<kirk_> so its important all my movies work
<Jeroi> My movies work
<payan> my kubuntu doesn't aumonts devices anymore :( help
<nosrednaekim> kirk_: install the divx and Xvid codecs
<niall> It's annoying that the internet uses so many different proprietary formats
<Jeroi> kirk, I recommend smplayer
<niall> like streaming video spans across quicktime, windows media and divx
<Jeroi> if you build smplayer from lates source, you can get it work just like Media Player Classic in windows
<niall> if you're doing stuff online, you should _have_ to use some kind of open format
<niall> just so people don't have to download like 50 million plugins as soon as the log on
<ardchoille> !ot | niall
<ubotu> niall: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<niall> sorry ;x
<BluesKaj> if you want to stream video to another device the VLC is the player to use
<kirk_> i have all the codecs installed
<intelikey> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<kirk_> that was weird, when i tried to play a movie it immediately took me to the login screen
<ForgeAus> kirk or possibly crashed your X desktop or something?
<kirk_> possibly, this is fresh install tho
<kirk_> linuxmint comes with all the codecs n shit already installed right?
<ForgeAus> then you probably don't have the codecs and stuf you need, depending on the movie...
<ForgeAus> mint? I have no idea
<ForgeAus> this is kubuntu not linuxmint
<intelikey> why is this thing now, sense the update making /boot/initrd.img-initrd.img  ???
<kirk_> all i want is a system to play movies on
<kirk_> shouldnt be this complicated
<intelikey> anyone else have wierd names like that ?
<bazhang> mint is really slow plus its gnome
<kirk_> i like kde
<niall> I like KDE too
<kirk_> its just a MAJOR issue, this computer is used ONLY for playing movies on
<niall> especially since I spent all night customising it
<andrewsavchuk> VLC player plays all movies :)
<appelza> I could play any movies after running the restricted codec app, except for realmedia which i had to do separately
<BluesKaj> VLC also plays movie ISOs
<appelza> quite easy
<kirk_> vlc is jumpy and has a horrible gui
<ForgeAus> pity you didn't use the standard ubuntu kirk you could convert it to kubuntu quite easily
<Jeroi> how to make smplayer btw one of opening options when loading dvd's?
<andrewsavchuk> sudo modprobe saa7134-alsa index=1,2,3,4
<ForgeAus> uh kirk what player has a better GUI than vlc?
<Jeroi> I has now only open, or do nothing
<andrewsavchuk> sorry
<kirk_> kaffeine
<ForgeAus> ok ... fair enuff
<kirk_> lol
<niall> ;D
<kirk_> thats really the only one i like
<Jeroi> try kirk smplayer
<BluesKaj> who cares about GUI eye candy for a few secs , it's the movie that counts :)
<kirk_> i had feisty setup niceeeeeee but now with gutsy cant get kaffeine to play all my movies
<ForgeAus> I agree blues
 * kirk_ enjoys a nice gui
<Jeroi> well kaffeine dont support middel button pause
<kirk_> just hit the space bar
<andrewsavchuk> :)
<Jeroi> I mean mouse1
<BluesKaj> good kirk_ , stare at the GUI if you must :)
<Jeroi> mause1 pause
<intelikey> typical.   i ran the two commands that !usplash posts, and it made the system unbootable with that initramfs image.
<kirk_> ima check out smplayer jeroi. thanks
<Jeroi> kirk it is front end for mplayer
<kirk_> lol ok
<Jeroi> and mplayer support everything and so doeas smplayer also
<kirk_> its just what i'm used to. i think it bothers me more that it used to work and now i cant get it to
<Jeroi> smplayer adds features that mplayer lacks also
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: not good.... what went wrong?
<niall> is there a window compositor I can turn on in Kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> whats a window compositor?
<ardchoille> !composite
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<wesley> kirk you need to install vlc or the codecs i prefer to play my movies with vlc
<intelikey> nosrednaekim idk.   just said no /lib/modules/<version> dirrectory and hung    durring boot
<niall> I don't really want compiz-fusion :/
<nosrednaekim> niall: kwin has its own basic effects
<ardchoille> niall: kde has a compositor, but it isn't as nice as compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: is the root() device specified correctly in the menu.lst?
<niall> compiz-fusion is still a bit dodgy that's all
<andrewsavchuk> compiz 0.6 works good
<kirk_> gonna try that now wesley
<niall> I hear the new kwin in KDE4 does proper compiz style effects
<intelikey> nosrednaekim really name on the initramfs image now too.   i have to move it or edit menu.lst      cause being i just commited the cardnal sin, i updated the system.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d299f7132
 * nosrednaekim gasps....
<intelikey> nosrednaekim heh  yeah nothing changes my menu.lst
 * kirk_ submits to VLC
<_Angelus_> ardchoille: only kde4's kwin has compositing..
<kirk_> could be this damnded ati video card
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_: nope kwin3 had it too
<ardchoille> _Angelus_: No, kde 3.5 has an in-built compositor, it's called kcompmgr
<_Angelus_> :O
<niall> how do I turn on compositing in kwin then?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: shouldn't /boot have more stuff in it than that?
<_Angelus_> whats the name of the package in kubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> kde4 has some extended compositing extras that kde3 didn't
<ForgeAus> but its not a full blown compiz
<nosrednaekim> niall: I forget actually.... its called "transparency"
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i don't boot from this drive
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: but it has the potential since it is plugin based
<intelikey> tty24 [root@dell.~] mv /boot/initrd.img-initrd.img /mnt/hda2/start/initramfs.img
<ardchoille> _Angelus_: it's /usr/bin/kompmgr
<wesley> but its works better than compiz works together with kde3
<niall> nosrednaekim: I've found a translucency tab in windows behaviour, is that it?
<nosrednaekim> niall: yeah... I think so
<intelikey> nosrednaekim can't install grub on a partitionless disk, so i have it on another drive
<ForgeAus> of course wesley :) almost anything would work better than that :)
<nosrednaekim> niall: or around in that section somewhere
<ardchoille> niall: You will need to run kompmgr to take full advantage of the compsotie effects in kde 3.5, iirc
<ForgeAus> lol intellikey
<andrewsavchuk> kde4 it`s one big bug :)
<ForgeAus> you and your partitionlessness
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: hmm ok, so it put the initrd on the wrong drive?
<ForgeAus> well its early days for kde4 yet
<nosrednaekim> i'm just a BIT confused :)
<ForgeAus> sofar I'm not entirely impressed
<wesley> kde4 is working fine
<nosrednaekim> kde4 works great for me at least
<niall> nosrednaekim: yeah, that did it ;D
<wesley> i am using it for daily use
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<intelikey> nosrednaekim of course,  it put it on the root fs   /boot     just like any good little default system....
<kirk_> vlc is so jumpy
<_Angelus_> i started kcompmgr . but no options came up :/
<ForgeAus> wesley it works but its not as nice as it could be
<niall> _Angelus_: that just turns them on after you've set them in the menu
<wesley> its nicere than kde3
<_Angelus_> niall: but no menu came up
<ForgeAus> sofar I still like kde3
<niall> _Angelus_: it doesn't bring up a menu ;p
<andrewsavchuk> me to :)
<_Angelus_> niall: so how can i set them up from the menu if it doesnt have a menu? lol
<niall> go into system settings, then to window behaviour. Goto the translucency tab and turn it all on and apply
<ardchoille> _Angelus_: systemsettings > Behavior > Translucency tab
<ForgeAus> but then I'm not a fan of some things like dolphin, however I do like the simplified and search box on the start menu
<_Angelus_> oh, thanks ardchoille
<niall> then you run the command to activate or whatever
<kirk_> xine: couldn't find demux for >/media/500/movies/inside_man.iso<
<ForgeAus> I also don't like the default colourscheme but thats not much
<kirk_> what is demux???????
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: yech.. I hate kickoff, I put a simple menu here right off :)
<wesley> i use kde4 with kde3 apps
<ForgeAus> kirk presumably the opposite of muxing
<niall> I used KDE4 once and it was REALLY slow :(
<kirk_> lol...
<ardchoille> kde4 chat/support should go to #kubuntu-kde4
<kirk_> alright. is there a way i can get kaffeine to find "demux"
<nosrednaekim> wow... didn't even know that existed :)
<nosrednaekim> thought we kinda voted that out last meeting
 * nosrednaekim adds another channel to his autojoin
<ForgeAus> isn't the transparencey tab a little touchy?
<niall> yes
<niall> :<
<nosrednaekim> kirk_: do you have libdvdread installed?
<kirk_> lemme check
<kirk_> yes
<ardchoille> kirk_: Here's what I installed and dvd movies play fine: xine-ui libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3 libdvdnav4 libdvdcss2
<intelikey> ok that command is making an unusable initrd.img-initrd.img      error message was   FATEL can not open /lib/modules/2.6.15-51-386/modules.deps.temp for writing. no such file or dirrectory
<niall> brb
<janx> alguien habla español
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<janx> bueno, muchas gracias..
<jpatrick> janx: de nada
<kirk_> Hmmmmmmm.........
<parkin> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<kirk_> why is this.... Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<wad> Hi! I've mostly finished configuring my new KUBUNTU laptop. One question about wireless networking:
<ardchoille> kirk_: You have the medibuntu repo enabled?
<kirk_> no
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | kirk_
<ubotu> kirk_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wad> I found the settings for eth1 (wireless NIC), but it only asks for a WEP key. I have a WPA wireless network at home. Am I out of luck?
<kirk_> i'll need to add that to my sources list right
<parkin> anyone know how to set an upload cap on specific torrents in deluge torrent?
<ardchoille> kirk_: Yes, that iw where you get libdvdcss2
<kirk_> thats whyyyyyyyyy
<kirk_> brb
<ardchoille> kirk_: And you will need to add the medibuntu repo key, it's all at the medibuntu page
<TiagoKalisto> Bom dia a todos.
<ubunturos> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - the KDE4 LIVE CD on that page is based on Kubuntu 7.10 ?
<intelikey> ok heres my report on the issue.    i ran apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade    then the two commands that ubotu posts for !usplash   and the initrd.img-initrd.img file it produced is worthless.  so i ran mkinitramfs -o <filename> <version>   and it works fine.   conclusion, the   update-initramfs -u   command is hosed on dapper.
<TiagoKalisto> Existe algum brasileiro aqui???
<renliege> I installed wlassistant in Ubuntu and removed the gnome network manager.... but all I get now is Connection Failed
<jpatrick> !pt > TiagoKalisto
<jhutchins> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Dapper?  Dude!  It's 2008.
<jpatrick> !lastest > jhutchins
<niall> can someone tell me why it says 'BROKEN TRANSLATION 1' at the bottom of all my dolphin windows?
<kirk_> installed libdvdcss2, dvd's still not playing
<ardchoille> kirk_: Which player are you using?
<kirk_> kaffeine
<ardchoille> Ah ok
<kirk_> i just want it to play everything.... thats all
<kirk_> it'd make my life much easier
<SSJ_GZ> niall: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653962
<ardchoille> kirk_: Wel, I know nothing about that player
<Stilo> !de
<kirk_> vlc is jumpy
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> VLC is the only player equipped to play almost all codecs
<niall> oh, it's because I'm British ;''
<parkin> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<kirk_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<parkin> vlc and mplayer and kaffeine are the ones ive used the most and that i like
<kirk_> kaffeine is my favorite
<kirk_> i cant get it to work tho
<BluesKaj> yeah, mplayer is buggy on mysetup ...dumped it
<kirk_> i've tried everything i've found to try
<kirk_> vlc is jumpy on mine
<BluesKaj> still have mencoder for tovid use tho
<ForgeAus> vlc is jumpy?
<kirk_> jumpy
<ForgeAus> I've never had that problem
<kirk_> like it has tourettes
<BluesKaj> kirk_, which graphics card ?
<serg_> Hi! Does the nv driver supports direct rendering or should i download nVidia drivers?
<kirk_> ati
<nosrednaekim> serg_: you need the nvidia driver
<serg_> nosrednaekim thank you
<BluesKaj> kirk_, are you using the default restricted driver for your card ?
<kirk_> yes
<ardchoille> kirk_: I had jumpy video on my dvd drive until I enabled dma
<ardchoille> !dma | kirk_
<kirk_> its enabled the restricted driver
<ubotu> kirk_: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<BluesKaj> kirk_, 64 bit gutsy ?
<niall> SSJ_GZ: sweet, that totally fixed it, thanks :}
<SSJ_GZ> niall: Cool :)
<TiagoKalisto> Hello
<TiagoKalisto> I need help...
<TiagoKalisto> my kubuntu is bugged
<jpatrick> TiagoKalisto: /join #ubuntu-br
<TiagoKalisto> i need restore the system....
<ForgeAus> bugged?
<TiagoKalisto> Help-me please
<niall> what's wrong with it?
<emilsedgh> TiagoKalisto: just tell us about the problem !
<TiagoKalisto> My kubuntu or log the system, the keyboard no work...
<TiagoKalisto> i need repair the system...
<JuJuBee> kirk_ : fwiw, GParted Live CD worked like a charm...
<kirk_> great
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, GParted Live CD is the best partition editor out in my experience ... partition magic should be banned.
<JuJuBee> I agree now that I have used it.  Easy as Pie
<Oleander> Question: i wanna install kubuntu. I have 3 ide drives. two currently used on empty and ready for kubuntu. should i install kubuntu on its own drive or parition it on windows one?
<TiagoKalisto> I am having problems, the Kubuntu aprensentou problems with the keyboard and then I am trying to repair system, someone help me?
<TiagoKalisto> I need repair the system.
<niall> anyone know where I can find up to date Kopete source? The source on the website is of a lot lower version than the app Kubuntu comes with
<kirk_> any more ideas why kaffeine doesnt play my dvd iso movies
<eml> Hmm, has anyone had any problems with limewire on Kubuntu? It tells me that it finds a firewall, but I can use it fine in Windows and I've been using it in debian too.
<kirk_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ForgeAus> Oleander I'd recommend using its own drive
<eml> Alright kirk_, thanks
<mikemcc> Kubuntu Dapper, upgrade to kernel 2.6.15-51-686 -> pw input returns to pw prompt
<mikemcc> reverting to 2.6.15-29-686 still does this
<Oleander> ForgeAus: thanks
<mikemcc> console login showed login attempts successful
<Oleander> ForgeAus: windows is one ide master and the kubuntu one will be one another ide drive slave, will windows give me boot menu automatically?
<mikemcc> I'm using Ubuntu upgraded to 2.6.15-27-686
<mikemcc> to communicate
<ForgeAus> windoes no ubuntu will
<ForgeAus> its called grub
<kirk_> !demux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> and it will pass through to your windows bootmanager when you select windows...
<ForgeAus> assuming you have a working XP install before you install kubuntu
<Oleander> ForgeAus: grub?
<ForgeAus> and that you don't do something silly like overwrite the windows partition with your install
<ForgeAus> yes grub is Kubuntu's boot loader
<ForgeAus> it should (I'd hope) detect your windows install and give you an option to run it
<Oleander> ForgeAus: ill diconnect all other hdds when i install. and put the kubuntu as master for install then when its installed out win back on master and kubuntu on slave. sound right?
<ForgeAus> (it basically chains bootloaders which means it passes through to NTLDR)
<ForgeAus> no don't do that
<Oleander> oh
<ForgeAus> if you want it to pass through
<Oleander> what would u reocmmend?
<Oleander> for install
<ForgeAus> it won't detect your windows install if you don't have the HDD connected :)
<ForgeAus> Oleander is your kubuntu CD a liveCD?
<ForgeAus> try booting up off of it...
<Oleander> ForgeAus the live one i think
<ForgeAus> if so you can run the graphical installer you shouldn't have too much trouble there
<ForgeAus> the qtparted is built into that and it should help you pick your disk, etc...
<Oleander> so leave my windows hdd in on master boot from live cd and install kubuntu on selected hdd?
<ForgeAus> (just not the NTFS formatted partition is your Windows one, leave that alone and you should be fine)
<ForgeAus> exactly Oleander :)
<Oleander> okies
<ForgeAus> btw did you know the tree your nickname is based on is poisonous?
<Oleander> haha yep :)
<ForgeAus> we used to have a one on our nature strip :)
<Oleander> ur aussie yeh?
<Oleander> me too
<ForgeAus> yes I am
<Oleander> as soon as u said nature strip knew ur were aussie, then went oh yeh forgeAus der
<BluesKaj> bloody hell, surrounded by aussies again :)
<Oleander> haha
<ForgeAus> lol Blues
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Oleander> yank?
<BluesKaj> canuck
<BluesKaj> canuck=canada ...some don't know that
<Oleander> ah. ok thanks for the help forgeAus, i will be able to parition up my kubuntu drive in installer yeh?
<Oleander> yeh wikipedia'd it :)
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, you killed the room ! :)
<ForgeAus> yes
<Jucato> good
<ForgeAus> Oleander Linux refers to drives differently don't expect to see a C:, D:, etc
<Oleander> ForgeAus: ah ok
<ForgeAus> its hda (for ide) or sda (for SCSI/SATA)
<Oleander> ok thanks
<ForgeAus> sdb and partition numbers
<ForgeAus> sdb1, sdb2, hda1, hda4, etc...
<ForgeAus> I also recommend you don't use the entire drive for your kubuntu EXT3 partition...
<Oleander> ForgeAus: i dunno too much about kubuuntu, but can i access all my videos, music etc on my other "win" drives?
<ForgeAus> leave some space on the end to put a swap partitioni n
<ForgeAus> yes Oleander
<Oleander> ok
<ForgeAus> you just have to mount those drives
<kirk_> if running fat32 can i read ext3
<U238Willy> tis the beauty of linux
<Oleander> mount like deamon tools?
<U238Willy> i can read all the win drives
<ForgeAus> (an easy way is to add them to your fstab once you're running linux)
<ForgeAus> I can read my linux drive from windows 2 U238 :)
<U238Willy> and with samba i can move files from the linux box to the windows 'shared folders' too.
<ForgeAus> and write to it, if I so choose
<Oleander> cool, so works both ways?
<ForgeAus> Oleander if you want to read your kubuntu drive from windows use EXT2IFS
<ForgeAus> its a driver for windows file system...
<ForgeAus> but don't expect it to be reliable
<ForgeAus> its one of them
<ForgeAus> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ForgeAus> kinda things
<Oleander> ok.
<ForgeAus> sofar I personally havn't had any problems but that doesn't mean that you won't
<Oleander> do u primarily use kubuntu, and only switch to win when u have to? id like to become less dependent upon win
<ForgeAus> I primarily use windows actually
<Oleander> oh ok
<ForgeAus> I do like having the choice tho :)
<U238Willy> i use both..
<Oleander> yeh
<Oleander> is networking difficult ?
<U238Willy> but if i had my druthers.. i'd go all linux
<U238Willy> however.. in real estate.. the board that offers the database has made the interface require IE .. (sadface)
<ForgeAus> hehe Jucato currently my Kubuntu is nonfunctional other than login... I think I need to fix up my xorg.config
<ForgeAus> grr .conf
<Jucato> again? :/
<Oleander> is it better to run a win appl through WINE or just install linux version of it? i just dont wanna duplicate all my apps
 * genii hands Jucato a large coffee
<ForgeAus> well this time I managed to mess up my /etc folder
<ForgeAus> it said it was a file
<Jucato> genii: thanks! :)
<ForgeAus> so someone told me to fsck it again
<ForgeAus> (like I did in the first place
<ForgeAus> but this time it found problems with it
<genii> Oleander: Try to use native linux apps and wine only when you can't find an app that does what you want in linux
<ForgeAus> and put all these # (by that I mean numerically named) files in lost+found
<ForgeAus> I have no idea what is what... probably my whole /etc dir is in there
<Oleander> genii: ok cool
<genii> Jucato: (looks like you'll need it!)
<ForgeAus> so I just copied one from the live CD
<ForgeAus> and it boots to a prompt
<ForgeAus> I just havn't fixed the x-server yet
<Jucato> wonderful thing, dpkg-reconfigure, :)
<ForgeAus> I didn't think of that
<Oleander> allright, am going to go install. now forgeAus ur parting words would be dont touch win drive on install correct?
<ForgeAus> but I still need to fix it because ati drivers
<ForgeAus> I think I"ll copy the one from
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> there
<ForgeAus> I did take out the stylus, cursor, etc devices
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it will automatically generate the config file based on installed drivers. so you can work from scwatch
<ForgeAus> (those errors get annyoing on the LiveCD)
<ForgeAus> really?
<ForgeAus> dpkg-reconfigure is the commandline ? don't I need xorg-xserver as the packagename or anything?
<Jucato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ForgeAus> ahh yes
<ForgeAus> thats better
<ForgeAus> when I next boot into kubuntu I'll try that
<Jucato> :D
<mikemcc> I'm going to take Jucato's "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" as the tentative answer to my thread, thanks.
<Jucato> O.o
 * Jucato hides...
<trond> my titlebars keep disapearing when i enable compiz...any suggestions on what i can do?
<markit> hi, I've changed video board, how can I make kubuntu recongnize and configure it? (from command line, of course)
<TimS> !flock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> trond: I ad that problem,
<TimS> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<U238Willy> has anyone run into problems with konqueror and 'nspluginviewer' crashing and throwing up a (SIGSEGV) popup?
<TimS> trond: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<TimS> That was the fix for me
<trond> thanks, i'll try
<trond> do i need to reboot to see if it works?
<Jucato> just need to restart X
<LamerMan> how to roll back system after unsucessfull driver install? nVidia graphics card driver
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> LamerMan: use that last command, then choose the "nv" driver ^^^^
<Jucato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<LamerMan> thank you
<mikemcc> After an upgrade the pw input returns to the pw prompt.
<mikemcc> recovery mode dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg seemed to be overkill, help.
<Downix> hey-lo
<trond> TimS: none of the options worked...
<TimS> Hmm
<TimS> Not sure then =[
<trond> ok
 * Downix is learning the black art of DNS server setup
<trond> it's a shame...i can't enjoy my new desktop as much as i would with those titlebars...:P
<LamerMan> how to stop the x server?
<ForgeAus> Lamer from within it?
<ForgeAus> or externally?
<LamerMan> both bplease
<ForgeAus> well one solution is to reboot into recovery mode
<ForgeAus> another is to logout to KDM (your login screen) and exit that
<jussi01> OK, Ive asked this before, but Ill ask again. Does anyone know a qt browser that isnt konqueror?
<Jucato> jussi01: other than Opera?
<jpatrick> jussi01: there was a Qt one on qt-apps.org
<Jucato> ooooh interesting
<ForgeAus> another is to switch to a textmode window and kill the X-server task? not sure thats such a good idea tho
 * Jucato checks
<trond> does anybody know how to get Microsoft Windows on one side of the desktop cube?
<jussi01> Jucato: sorry, forgot to add "free" in there
<ForgeAus> trond?
<ForgeAus> you mean using wine?
<LamerMan> ForgeAus tryed to kill :) can't find. can't find also the exit from logun manager. will try recovery mode
<trond> ForgeAus: i don't think so...i saw a video of a guy using ubuntu, windows and mac on the cube
<ForgeAus> hmmm Jucato isn't there a way to close KDM down to prompt instead of logging in to desktop??
<jussi01> jpatrick: any memories of the name?
<ForgeAus> Trond, could just be wallpaper screenshots, or something
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't trust the video
<Jucato> Logout from KDE, Ctrl+Alt+F1, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<trond> so it's not possible?
<jpatrick> jussi01: I thought it was QtCommander, doesn't seem to be a browser tho :(
<ForgeAus> hmmm DM's need an "quit to prompt" function
<Jucato> trond: not possible unless you use something like virtualization or emulation
<Jucato> ForgeAus: actually there is one
<trond> okey, thanks
<Jucato> I just didn't say so
<ForgeAus> erm Jucato thats what I was asking
<ForgeAus> <ForgeAus> hmmm Jucato isn't there a way to close KDM down to prompt instead of logging in to desktop??
<jussi01> hmmm, if I knew a bit more programming Id go make one...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Console Login from the login menu. the problem with that is that I don't know how rerun the login screen again
<ForgeAus> I do
<ForgeAus> kdm :)
<Jucato> jussi01: you can always start now :)
<ForgeAus> well sudo kdm
<Jucato> ForgeAus: last time I tried, it sort of didn't want to. but be my guest
<jpatrick> jussi01: many examples (kde-ruby for instance) do how a browser for an example
<SlimeyPe1e> jucato: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ForgeAus> well thats how I start my login screen from a prompt
<ForgeAus> it seems to work
<jussi01> Jucato: do you not think its a little bit large project for an extremely beggginer?
<Jucato> jussi01: depends. you usually start small, then work from there :)
<ForgeAus> wb oleander :)
<Jucato> what you need to do first is get a working html engine, the basic UI, etc
<Oleander> ForgeAus: hhi, am in middle of install and need ya help :)
<ForgeAus> Oleander, what kinda help?
<Jucato> SlimeyPe1e: like I said, before, I couldn't get back to KDM with that
<ForgeAus> (do you like Konversation? :) )
<jussi01> hmmm, I wonder if it would be good to be written in python...
<ForgeAus> Python rox :)
<Jucato> jussi01: could be :)
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> the kde4 livecd installs authetic kde4 kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> the only thing I don't like about python is the usage of _'s makes it look sloppy to me
<Jucato> is there a fake kde4 kubuntu?
<Oleander> ForgeAus: am creating partition. i have a 122gb hdd and wanna have 30gb to kubuntu and remaining to win. am about to create a partion of 30gb for k not sure what box's to check. firstly primary or logical?
<ForgeAus> Mitsuo it can if its a kde4 kubuntu
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> Jucato, there was the previous kde4
<ForgeAus> which fiesty isn't but gusty? not sure, the h one would be tho
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> the latest (and I do mean latest, as in this week or before Jan 11) has "authentic" kde4 :)
<Jucato> actually, it's more properly called "KDE 4.0.0"
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> also, can i burn the livcecd on a dvd media? :P
<ForgeAus> yes Mitsuo
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> i'm out of cds..
<ForgeAus> you can even get a DVD enhanced version
<ForgeAus> (ie a live CD with more than just the CD packages
<Jucato> jussi01: better hurry up... I might beat you to it :)
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> would take shitload of time to download on my 1.5 mbps connection
<Jucato> jussi01: but if you're going to use python, I bet you'll finish first :P
<ForgeAus> yeah well I'm only using a 256k connection spare a thought for me :)
<Oleander> ForgeAus: should i choose primary or logical in create partition
<jussi01> Jucato: hehe, are you working on something?
<ForgeAus> Oleander, um primary, but that doesn't sound like a good choice
<ForgeAus> what is qtparted saying you have?
<Jucato> jussi01: nope. I did plan a few months back to try to make a simple kthml-using browser as a pet project :)
<Jucato> jussi01: kinda lost interst :P
<ForgeAus> do NOT, I repeat do NOT select the NTFS partition you already have
<Oleander> ForgeAus: i havent i chose the right hdd
<Downix> hmm
<jussi01> Jucato: wellwhen I need collaborators... ;)
<Downix> anyone here familiar with dns server setups?
<ForgeAus> ok then primary is correct
<Oleander> so pick primary?
<ForgeAus> (I find it odd that its aksing you about logical tho)
<Oleander> Location for new the new partition: beginning or end?
<ForgeAus> I guess LVMs or something are logical maybe thts why???
<ForgeAus> Oleander either way...
<Oleander> Use as: ext3   ?
<ForgeAus> I'd suggest go with the default if there is one otherwise beginning
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> cd vs dvd versions, any diffrence?
<ForgeAus> yes ext3 is what I recommend
<ForgeAus> for your kubuntu partition
<dhq> my touchpad doesnt work properly any ideas
<ForgeAus> remember don't fill the ENTIRE part with it tho
<Oleander> mount point?
<ForgeAus> leave a little space on the end
<SlimeyPe1e> MitsuoDeshoDesho: DVD includes more optional software on the disc, but you can get it all off the 'net anyway
<ForgeAus> mount point should be /
<ForgeAus> or /dev/hdb or whatever the drivename is
<ForgeAus> or (root)? or something like that...
<Oleander> theres a drop down list but with nothing to select so what should i type for mount point sorry?
<niall> how long do you think kopete will take to compile?
<ForgeAus> with the extra space on the end create a second partition for your swap drive
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> SlimeyPe1e, thought so, i dont mind getting it off the net, i always like my libs and apps updated :)
<Oleander> yeh i will
<ForgeAus> ok... theres NOTHING in the dropdown list for mount point? is there a default value for it? because thats probably the one
<Oleander> nothing at all no defualt value i can see
<Oleander> just blank
<ForgeAus> ouch, um I don't know
<ForgeAus> Jucato probably knows that stuff better than I
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure blank is right but if it lets you, I guess you can try it
<ForgeAus> I'm pretty sure when I did that it was fairly automated (ie probably had a default setting that I went with)
<ForgeAus> if it doesn't let you you can try recreating the partition
<Oleander> goolging it
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ForgeAus> eugh... um
<ForgeAus> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Oleander> ForgeAus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/85713
<ForgeAus> thats better, the first one Oleander, looks good
<ForgeAus> lol well I wouldn't call it a bug
<Oleander> ForgeAus: / - the root file system    ?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> in linux / = root
<Oleander> ok cool
<Oleander> allright now am doing win parition. again choosing logical and making sure to leave how much free space to create swap?
<ForgeAus> (also in windows :) ie root directory of c: is C:\ (where the \ = root) and \ is the windows equiv of / as far as directories go)
<Oleander> choosing primary i meant
<ForgeAus> although windows recognises network paths with /'s nowerdays...
<ForgeAus> they're basically interchangeable for the most part...
<Oleander> ForgeAus: location for new partion for windows one, should i choose beginning or end?
<asdasdsa> how can i make ubuntu absolutely no way to break into buy someone other than me who wants to use the computer? like damge and lock permanently the bios etc that the even the FBI would n't be able to break in?
<stdin> asdasdsa: 1) that's probably out of the scope of this channel, 2) unless you seal the computer inside a ton of cement, it's not really possible
<asdasdsa> stdin why not?
<ForgeAus> asdasdsa stdin is right its highly unlikely there is a way... data is data, software alone isn't enough to secure anything
<kletus> hola
<ForgeAus> the FBI can most likely rip out your hard drive and analyze it
<ForgeAus> sooner or later they'll find a way in
<blizzzek> how can i see which process is currently accessing file xyz?
<asdasdsa> ForgeAus if i lock it hard enough they wont
<stdin> asdasdsa: because one could just rip open the computer and take out the disk, then decrypt any date one wanted (if one had a powerful enough decrypter)
<Oleander> ForgeAus: does it matter what location i put remaining win partition on, beginning or end?
<stdin> *data
<stdin> blizzzek: "lsof /path/to/file" or "lsof |grep /path/to/file"
<ForgeAus> stdin, does that mean for the next time I want to decrypt an arcade rom using fancy multi-level encryption I should take it to the FBI? ...
<stdin> blizzzek: it may need sudo if you want to search processes not owned by you
<genii> asdasdsa: Install onto a usb stick and when they come for you smash it up
<ForgeAus> as it turned out the original encryption Capcom, for example, used was XOR...
<stdin> ForgeAus: I'm sure the'd be able to help ;)
<blizzzek> stdin:
<asdasdsa> stdin it's like ripping brain part apart
<blizzzek> thx
<ForgeAus> but CPS2 was harder...
<ForgeAus> well they had the best rom hackers around working on it stdin, still tool lotsa time
<ForgeAus> grr took
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't be suprised if those guys who are rom hackers would be able to get into stuff even the FBI couldn't
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/kubuntu-kde4.0-i386.iso <- contains installer?
<Oleander> ForgeAus: for win partition use as fat32?
<ForgeAus> better yet asdasdsa use an Acorn ARM PC...
<ForgeAus> the FBI probably only use win and mac pc's these days :)
<stdin> MitsuoDeshoDesho: yes, but 4.0.0 isn't meant to be the only DE on the system. it doesn't have enough features to call it a full desktop
<ForgeAus> win partition I recommend either fat32 or NTFS
<ForgeAus> NTFS is slightly less linux-friendly than fat32 but either way works
<blizzzek> ok.. next problem.. i want to edit a calender entry in kontact, but i get an error saying another application is using that file. but output of lsof shows that only kontact is using it. maybe there is a lockfile somewhere? or how can i fix this?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> stdin >> what do you mean?
<asdasdsa> ther gotta be a way
<asdasdsa> how about without ripping a hardware apart can i lock it tightly?
<ForgeAus> Oleander note: I do suggest mostly READING from the non-native partitions, rather than doing lots of writing to them...
<wad> Hi, folks. I've got my new laptop, and I've installed kubuntu on it. Plugged it into my network, and I don't get an IP address. "sudo ifdown eth0" shows "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured" for some reason. I've gone into the "Network Connections" GUI, and nothing seems to make any difference. I did "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to no avail.
<Oleander> thanks ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> so where possible read-only is recommended, but read-write is possible both ways
<wad> Any hints as to how I'm supposed to configure my eth0?
<Oleander> whats ext2 for?
<ForgeAus> EXT2 = EXT3 for your purposes mostly
<ForgeAus> they're basically the same filesystem and EXT3 is backwards-compatible
<stdin> MitsuoDeshoDesho: well, it doesn't have knetworkmanager, so don't expect wireless to work. it has no office suit. it has very little media support
<ForgeAus> (EXT3 just has some extras)
<Oleander> theres no nfts option so i just choose fat32 i assume?
<ForgeAus> what doy ou mean no NTFS option?
<ForgeAus> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Oleander> in "use as" theres no select for nfts
<Sbucatone> i want upload my files here....www.mediafire.com but with konqueror i can't with firefox yes...
<ForgeAus> what do you mean "use as" ?
<ForgeAus> where are you?
<Oleander> in "create parition" thete is a use as drop down list. where u can pick ext 3, ext2, fat16, fat32 etc
<ForgeAus> Oleander you don't already have windows installed?
<Oleander> yeh on another hdd
<ForgeAus> QTparted doesn't let you create NTFS parts probably
<ForgeAus> is that partition visible?...
<ForgeAus> you don't need to create a windows Partition
<Oleander> i'm partioning drive. 30gb for kubuntu and remaining to staff my video and that on which i can access while in windows
<ForgeAus> you should already have one
<ForgeAus> oh you mean for a shared partition?
<Oleander> yes sorry
<ForgeAus> um... well you have lotsa options there EXT3 and/or FAT32 are probably your best bets
<Oleander> ok thanks
<Oleander> location for new parition: beginning or end?
<ForgeAus> EXT2IFS can mount your EXT3 partition in windows (again its preferred more to read from than write to)
<Oleander> yeh
<ForgeAus> and mounting in linux or using fstab to automount for you can read a FAT32 or NTFS partition
<ForgeAus> again its best to read-only but read-write is available
<Oleander> i dont really want to write to ext3 while in win, but def read from
<dutzz> hellow all :) i have a lil' problem... i can't mount a hdd using KDE... with GNOME works just fine... with KDE just can't get it work :( any ideeas ?
<joseph> yoyoy
<Oleander> ForgeAus: location for new parition: beginning or end?
<joseph> My mp3's r nt not workin,,,,,,,,Can anyone suggest me a remedy
<ForgeAus> theres also another way Oleander, theres a windows utility program that reads ext2/3 drives, forgot what its called tho
<ForgeAus> but EXT2IFS mounts it as if its a native disk, much better
<genii> stdin: dutzz's remark reminds me that someone needs to fix the kde gui mount tool, it puts weird gibberish into the fstab
<ForgeAus> Oleander again I'd probably suggest beginning
<Oleander> thanks
<ForgeAus> I really don't know why you get that choice it makes no difference to me
<Oleander> yeh
<ForgeAus> unless I guess you know precisely what your doing with it...
<Oleander> mount point for that shared parition. atm default is /dos
<Dutzzu> genii, what with me ?
<ForgeAus> erm, ohhkay... for now I'd leave it at the default
<Oleander> ok
<Oleander> sorry was choice of /dos or /windows
<Oleander> default is /dos
<ForgeAus> um I'm not sure about mount points in this case if its the directory on that drive or the directory in your root filesystem it will place the tree of that drive its mounting...
<ForgeAus> either way it can be changed anyway
<Oleander> ok
<Oleander> and swap drive does that need mount point?
<bazhang> joseph do you have the proper codecs installed?
<ForgeAus> normally automounts go in either a /mnt/devname/ (ie /mnt/sda1) or /media/devname directory
<ForgeAus> I doubt it but if it does just go with the default
<ibou> hi
<ForgeAus> linux activates your swap drive automatically, I'm not sure its the same as mounting...
<ForgeAus> (it detects the partition you set aside for it)
<ForgeAus> note: Oleander since you have a "shared" drive you might be best not to have your windows drive in the fstab and you may not require the EXT2IFS
<ForgeAus> (just copy all the stuff you want to be visible to the other file system in there)
<genii> Dutzzu: The graphical mounting tool of kubuntu which is found in Kbutton...System Settings...Advanced Tab...Disk and Filesystems     It does not work correctly when adding a new mount
<ForgeAus> that way you keep your system drives safer
<Oleander> i hope ive chosen right mount point for my fat32 partition
<genii> Dutzzu: It is better to manually add an entry into the file /etc/fstab
 * ForgeAus shrugs...
<Dutzzu> genii, so it's nothig i can do to use that hdd ? i must use GMONE ?
<ForgeAus> Oleander just keep going for now
<Oleander> okies
<boiblu> is anyone else having problems with firefox playing flash and java?
<Dutzzu> genii,  could u help me do that ? i'm new in linux... really need help :)
<genii> Dutzzu: You can use KDE, but add the mounting options for the drive manually into the file /etc/fstab. Do you know some details of the drive? Like what the partition name is for it (/dev/sdd1 or such) also the filesystem on it
<Oleander> ForgeAus: installing now...thanks for walking me through it :)
<alexi5> hello
<ForgeAus> bioblu you might have that kind of trouble if your using 64bit
<ForgeAus> otherwise it should work
<ForgeAus> (assuming you have the plugins)
<genii> Dutzzu: For this exercise you will need to know how to use the pastebin website to let us see the contents of some files and results of some commands, instead of pasting it into the channel here.
<genii> !pastebin | Dutzzu the pastebin address is here, don't forget to give us the url when using it
<ubotu> Dutzzu the pastebin address is here, don't forget to give us the url when using it: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dutzzu> genii,  ok, w8 a sec to see if i can handle it
<ForgeAus> Oleander, just out of interest what video card are you using?
<boiblu> forge i dont know what 64 bit your talking about
<Dutzzu> oke genii , opened that link... what do you want me to paste there ?
<genii> Dutzzu: So please open Konsole and put into the pastebin the following:    result of the command:   sudo fdisk -l                 and also the results of command: cat /etc/fstab          and also result of command: blkid
<ForgeAus> boiblu if your kubuntu is for an AMD64 processor for example... the standard i386 version doesn't have that problem it uses only 32-bit software for everything
<boiblu> no i have the standard
<ForgeAus> ok then check if you have the plugins for flash and java installed
<ForgeAus> if not you can get them from adept (or you can remove them from adept and reinstall them, but someone told me that was a typical windows user's response, to reinstall whatever doesn't work)
<boiblu> i installed them but they dont show up in my plug ins
<genii> Dutzzu: To copy from the Konsole window, highlight text with the mouse then right-click and choose Copy
<ForgeAus> ahh then maybe you didn't install the right ones?
<boiblu> that could be possible
<boiblu> but it was the recommended ver
<ForgeAus> ok well go to sun's website and/or adobe's that way you can be sure they'll work
<Dutzzu> genii, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52280/
<ForgeAus> !java
<genii> Dutzzu: OK, reading
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ForgeAus> !Flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<boiblu> lol ill figure this thing out one way or another
<ForgeAus> oh ok, that info might help you boiblu seems like problems with the packages
<ForgeAus> (check out those url's)
<genii> Dutzzu: There seems something not right. It reports partition type of sda1 as NTFS (win 2k/XP/Vista) but you apparently have formatted it as linux ext3 filesystem and are using it for your root filesystem.
<mike_> ah so that's what's up with flash and konqueror
<Dutzzu> genii,  can't be... i'm having 2 hdd: 1) Maxtor - 80Gb... on this i have installed ubuntu ( GMONE and after also KDE ) 2) Western 250 Gb with two partitions 20 Gb and the other 230 Gb on witch i have windows Xp
<Oleander> ForgeAus: at end of install i got a error saying cannot access security updates - is that a concern?
<Dutzzu> genii, and as i said, on GMONEt works perfectly fine! :s
<genii> Dutzzu: Ah, I see now the UUID it gives for sda1 in fstab is inaccurate, it is the UUID of your actual / which is sdb1
<genii> Dutzzu: So you wish to see the NTFS drives from in kubuntu I assume
<ForgeAus> Oleander I don't know
<ForgeAus> but security updates should be installable from within kubuntu once you boot it
<Oleander> ForgeAus: i have an onboard video card as well as an ati 128mb with dvi and vga. on windows i run two lcds in dual off the ati video card. for kubunty setup i had to choose in bios my onboard video card and plug one of my lcds in as setup couldnt continue unless i did this. so after install am going to have to fix that up
<kn6220> french?
<ForgeAus> Oleander you may have some difficulty with the ATI drivers
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> that url is a walkthrough
<Dutzzu> gene_, yes, i want to mount the hdd Western... i have all the information on that.. music, documents etc... and i cant mount it on KDe... only on GMONE
<Oleander> thanks
<ForgeAus> the onboard one, if its ATI or nvidia will apply too
<ForgeAus> otherwise no problem
<genii> Dutzzu: OK, still now in Konsole:  sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mkdir /media/sda2; sudo mkdir /media/sda5                 then I will give the 3 lines to add into the file /etc/fstab
<Dutzzu> genii,  done :)
<genii> Dutzzu: still in Konsole: sudo nano /etc/fstab               this will open a simple text editor with the file we need to alter. navigate to bottom of file and add the lines I give after this
<boiblu> forgeAus could it be i had more then on flash player installed ?
<Oleander> forgeAus: should i install ati driver before changing bios video card settings?
<genii> Dutzzu: UUID=AE746D46746D127F /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<genii> Dutzzu: Hmmmm. It seems your /dev/sda5 is type "swap" so we will leave it for now
<Dutzzu> oke genii, w8 pls :)
<___thomas-> hi
<___thomas-> little kde4 problem
<___thomas-> got this from kubuntu site
<___thomas-> To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm.
<genii> Dutzzu: /dev/sda2       /media/sdb1 auto defaults 0       1
<___thomas-> but when I do Xephyr :& in Konsole it just gives me a window in which I cant do anything
<genii> Dutzzu: There was no UUID reported for sda2 so we must revert to the /dev  name
<Dutzzu> this after i insterted that with UUID=... ?
<genii> WAIT
<genii> Dutzzu: WAIT
<genii> Dutzzu: /dev/sda2       /media/sda2 auto defaults 0       1
<Dutzzu> genii, look : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52285/
<genii> Dutzzu: The above line is right not sdb1 for mount
<Dutzzu> genii, to make it easyer & safer, could u write the file as it should be and then i'll copy it ? u lost me :s
<niall> I want to remove a bunch of files starting with the same thing using the terminal
<genii> Dutzzu: OK. I will make a pastebin entry then of how it should go. You have for some reason 2 partitions with the same UUID which could be causing issues also.
<niall> how do I do that?
<niall> rm start* is what I'm going for
<Dutzzu> genii, oke thanks a lot! i don't know why they have the same UUID :( but i can't understand why on GMONE works fine and on KDE it doesn't :(
<niall> hmm
<Oleander> who is really good with video card stuff on kubuntu?
<jpatrick> !nickspam > stones`
<eddy> hi
<eddy> im eddy
<eddy> and i recently install kubuntu
<DreadKnight> eddy: hello there :) everything going well?
<mani213> whats  decent dvd player for linux?
<DreadKnight> mani213: i think dragonplayer
<SlimeyPe1e> vlc
<bazhang> kaffeine mani213
<DreadKnight> kaffeine ftw
<DreadKnight> ^^
<mani213> kaffeine came with kubuntu but doesnt work:S
<SlimeyPe1e> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SlimeyPe1e> you need libdvdcss ^^
<bazhang> 2
<SlimeyPe1e> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<niall> I didn't realise people actually watched DVDs on their PC :z
<mani213> well i got a plasma monitor gives me all the reasons to
<mani213> when i have a crt tv
<niall> plasma monitor?
<niall> how big is it?
<mani213> like 25 inch
<mani213> nothing to special
<bazhang> wow
<niall> surely you mean LCD? :z
<mani213> i live on uni resedents
<mani213> so i dont have a big tv
<mani213> i just used computer monitor
<mani213> i attached it to my tv tuner
<mani213> superman101
<mani213> how
<mani213> do i reg my nick
<mani213> for this chat?
<SlimeyPe1e>  /msg nickserv help register
<Oleander> can someone plz help me with video card
<SlimeyPe1e> Oleander: what's the problem?
<niall> so can anyone help me here, I need to delete a bunch of files at command line, but I don't want to do them all individually. They all start with the same bit of text, so is there some way I can delete them all at once?
<genii> Dutzzu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52288/
<Oleander> SlimeyPe1e: i have onboard video card as well as ati 128mb pci with dvi and vga. i have two lcd running of ati card. in order to install ubuntu i had to change bios to onboard. now i have finished install. how do i go back to having my two lcds off ati card instead?
<Dutzzu> gene_,  oke, w8 :)
<SlimeyPe1e> Oleander: I've not come across your situation before, but I guess that installing the ATI drivers and then re-enabling the card should work
<SlimeyPe1e> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<genii> Dutzzu: To exit the program nano, use ctrl-x  then choose Y to save the file, Enter or Return key for same name as previous
<Oleander> SlimeyPe1e: so i should install ati drivers b4 i try to setup lcds on ati card?
<SlimeyPe1e> Oleander: I think that would be the best idea, yes, if Ubuntu only currently works with your onboard.
<niall> you should probably install the ones from the restricted drivers manager
<mani213> is ogle dvd player any good?
<Oleander> niall: got popup saying ur system doesnt need any restricted drivers
<niall> that's probably because your ati card is turned off or whatever in the bios
<niall> I dunno ;'
<niall> why did you have to use the onboard to install?
<Oleander> niall: yes it it turned off
<KRF> hi there, i cant adjust my brightness within my dell xps m1530. is there a known issue? any way how to debug this?
<Oleander> cuz wouldnt work otherwise. someone in ubuntu said it was common problem and to turn it while i install
<KRF> other keycombs work, f.e. "fn + hibernate" and stuff
<MilitantPotato> Which is preferred, KNetworkManager, or Network-Manager-KDE
<Dutzzu> genii, done! and now i have to restart ?
<MilitantPotato> Ah nevermind, one's a meta package X(
<genii> Dutzzu: no
<eddy> well im try to install stepmania now
<Oleander> niall: in my monitor and display settings its detecting intel card and ati card (fglrx)
<Dutzzu> genii, hm... :s
<genii> Dutzzu: just :  mount -a              and they should now be mounted (hopefully)
<niall> maybe you should try turning the onboard off and the ati on then booting into ubuntu
<niall> maybe it'll sort itself out
<senorpedro> is it possible that the sfDateValidator does not work when the input_date_tag has the option "rich=false" ?
<senorpedro> damn wrong channel...again
<Dutzzu> genii, guess what... :-s :((
<genii> Dutzzu: What error did it give if any
<Oleander> niall: tried that and got black screen after kubuntu startup
<eddy> hey, someone can help me? my notebook dont read the wireless card
<Dutzzu> genii,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52290/
<eddy> what can i do?
<genii> Dutzzu: rEADING
<jussi01> eddy: whicch wireless card?
<niall> Oleander: just black and nothing else?
<Oleander> yep
<genii> Dutzzu: sda2 may also be then ntfs instead of vfat, even though the system reports it's partition type differently. So change it's line to be:
<genii> Dutzzu: /dev/sda2 /media/sda2     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46,auto 0       1
<genii> Dutzzu: For this you need to go again with the:   sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Oleander> niall: what should i do first then?
<niall> I have no idea :z
<niall> I haven't had this problem
<Oleander> :(
<Dutzzu> genii, look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52292/
<genii> Dutzzu: Reading
<KRF> someone got backlight adjustment to work with a dell xps m1530? it doesnt recognize "fn + keydown"
<genii> Dutzzu: OK, so then change it again to this instead:
<genii> Dutzzu: /dev/sda2       /media/sda2 auto rw,user,auto 0       1
<genii> Dutzzu:Then the mounter tries to decide what kind of filesystem and mount it
<KRF> how can i manually (in console) adjust my backlight?
<Dutzzu> genii, mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<anabelle> if i install KDE4 will i loose KDE 3.5?
<jpatrick> anabelle: no
<Dutzzu> genii, the 20Gb partition from Western it's mounted!!! :D but the one i need it's not :)))
<ForgeAus> isn't there a 3.8?
<ForgeAus> Oleander u there?
<lex> fala serio
<ForgeAus> two things to read for you
<ForgeAus> for ATI drivers
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> and if you still have boot troubles
<ForgeAus> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ForgeAus> oops... wrong one
<ForgeAus> um whats the url to recovery after install?
<genii> Dutzzu: I still think it is really vfat filesystem there, but the mount options may not be good. So then to try:
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ForgeAus> thats the one :)
<genii> Dutzzu: /dev/sda2       /media/sda2 vfat defaults 0       1
<ForgeAus> if oleander asks anything about not being able to boot tell him to backread those URL's :)
<ForgeAus> !umsdos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umsdos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> hmm interesting
<genii> Dutzzu: Then after saving do specifically:  mount /media/sda2
<stones`> how can i install a new user with an existing home folder?
<Dutzzu> genii, same error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52293/
<genii> Dutzzu: Change vfat  to msdos  and try again
<Dutzzu> genii,  so: /dev/sda2       /media/sda2 msdos defaults 0
<Dutzzu> ?
<genii> Dutzzu: Yes
<ForgeAus> omg we have a hero! :)
<ForgeAus> erm had
<sigma_1234> do usb skype phones work with kubuntu?
<genii> Dutzzu: With your Windows (if you remember), did you upgrade from a previous version and keep the old filesystem, or was it all ntfs?
<genii> Dutzzu: Eating lunch so expect a bit of lag
<Dutzzu> genii, bon apetit !
<Dutzzu> genii, didn t upgrade at all,,, when i made the partitions on Western i made 'em all NTFS
<arunkale> hello, people.. i need to connect to the internet using pppoe. my settings are all correct, and i am able to connect to the internet. the problem is, it keeps disconnecting randomly. usually i can re-connect without restarting my computer, but it is getting to be very irritating. I checked my ppp log and i got this message: CHAP authentication failed: I don't like you.  Go 'way.
<arunkale> The same log for yesterday says CHAP authentication succeeded: Welcome to 7NETSRV12
<arunkale> any ideas?
<Dutzzu> genii, same error on msdos :)
<kingrayray> anybody know any handy tricks to speed up kde4 a bit?
<sigma_1234> wait for 4.1?
<kingrayray> lmao thats my plan as it stands
<genii> Dutzzu: The previous error when we tried ntfs was: "The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't have a valid NTFS."     so I think the partition type that fdisk reported might be confusing the mounter, eg: /dev/sda2            2551       30401   223713157+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<kingrayray> its pretty cool, i just dont know if this really should be a release.. buncha silly little bugs it seems
<adz21c> kingrayray: if your using xinerama ... don't lol, it practically dies with that
<kingrayray> nah no xinerama
<kingrayray> is there a way to like, configure the compositing?
<kingrayray> i think thats my primary issue
<Dutzzu> genii, yep, i've readed that :(... if u write: sudo apt-get uninstall kde
<adz21c> systemsettings -> desktop
<Dutzzu> and than reinstall kde, it might work well ?
<genii> Dutzzu: There is another thing we could try, since you say it mounts OK in Gnome. Go to Gnome then see what command:   mount          reports as filesystem type or mounted options of that sda2 partition
<Dutzzu> genii, oke... i'll log in using GMONE, write mount, and copy the resoults
<Dutzzu> genii, *brb* than :)
<genii> Dutzzu: Also there the command :    cat /etc/mtab      may actually give us a better idea
<Dutzzu> genii, mount & cat /etc/mtab commands :D
<pietro_> ciao
<Oleander> in konsole to log in as root its su and ur pw u setup during install yeh?
<genii> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<niall> why doesn't adept use the theme I've set?
<niall> everything else does :x
<sigma_1234> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> niall: adept is running as root, and root has its own theme
<jussi01> !skype | sigma_1234
<ubotu> sigma_1234: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sigma_1234> !skype
<niall> jussi01: can I change root's theme to match? ;D
<jussi01> niall: I assume so, but not sure, never had to do it.
<niall> maybe if I launch the theme configger with kdesudo, and set a theme it'll set it for root
<soon> Hi folks - having som sound problems: System beep seems to work, but running ogg123 from CLI I get: http://pastebin.com/d23f05b8f
<soon> any ideas?
<Oleander> genii: wheres hardware manager on kubuntu, i need to find out bus id of onbaord video card
<Dutzzu> genii, i'm back :) look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52294/
<niall> oh balls
<niall> I think I've broken it
<Dutzzu> genii, i'm on GMONE now... when i wrote : mount i got a msg... i entered in /media and right click on partition... choosed mount and it mounted ok ...
<Blaenk> hey guys
<Blaenk> I installed kde4-core but it's pretty buggy, I'd like to use KDE 3 for the time being, how can I remove it?
<Blaenk> I tried sudo apt-get remove kde4-core but I guess it's a meta package
<genii> Dutzzu: OK, so this is in Terminal ? (Gnomes equivelent of Konsole)
<Blaenk> because it said couldn't find package kde4-core
<Blaenk> I know I could keep them alongside each other but I don't want any conflicts
<Blaenk> anyone?
<Dutzzu> genii, yep, that's the msg i get in terminal
<JAM> yeah
<genii> Dutzzu: just type only:  mount                   and it will normally give you a list of what is mounted already plus what filesystem etc
<niall> that totally fixed it
<rothchild> bla
<Dutzzu> genii, if i right click on that "problem partition" and choose propreties, and go to the volume it says that is NTFS
<rothchild> Blaenk: just search for kde4 in adept or synaptic
<genii> Dutzzu: OK good.
<Blaenk> rothchild, kay
<Dutzzu> genii, look at mount: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52296/
<Blaenk> that doesn't help
<rothchild> why not?
<genii> Dutzzu: So then it is sda5 and not sda2 in this case that we want to mount
<Strangelet> Kopete refuses to show the buddy icons of my friend in AIM, is there a known cure?
<Dutzzu> genii, so, could you edit fstab for me now ?
<genii> Dutzzu: Yes, basically then just use the line for sda1 which is ntfs and put at the beginning: /dev/sda5     /media/sda5               instead of      /dev/sda2    /media/sda2
<genii> Dutzzu: You can use nano from Terminal as from inside Konsole
<Dutzzu> genii, and what about sda5 ? i leave it as it is ?
<MGalaxy> MAKE ERROR: http://phpfi.com/290389 , which libraries should be installed ?
<Strangelet> Kopete refuses to show the buddy icons of my friend in AIM, is there a known cure?
<genii> Dutzzu: sda5 is the one we want to mount, not sda2     I don't know whats going on with sda2 but apparently its not the one you wanted anyhow
<genii> Dutzzu: Just put a # in front of any line that has sda2    in it
<genii> Dutzzu: Then the needed line: /dev/sda5 /media/sda5     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46,auto 0       1
<genii> Dutzzu: For some reason your sda5 and sdb5 have exact same UUID so we must use the /dev     way
<Dutzzu> genii, is it oke? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52300/
<Oleander> genii: on kubuntu wheres is hardware manager?
<Dutzzu> genii, i'm confused about the line with UUID for sda 5... it says at the end: swap...
<genii> Dutzzu: Yes, exactly. Thats why I was trying for sda2 instead. Reading the paste, 1 minute
<crackhead_25__> anyone know how to resize a logical partition??
<genii> Dutzzu: CHANGE: /dev/sda5       /media/sda5   defaults,umask=007,gid=46,auto 0       1               TO: /dev/sda5       /media/sda5   ntfs   defaults,umask=007,gid=46,auto 0       1
<crackhead_25__> i have ane xtended with two logical within it.. i want to shrink one of them and join the extra empty space to the second logical
<crackhead_25__> qtparted doesnt seem to allow me that option??
<genii> Dutzzu: Basically just insert ntfs     between /dev/sda5 and where it starts with defaults,umask...
<genii> Dutzzu: Work needs me. Away a couple minutes
<Dutzzu> genii, oke :)
<crackhead_25__> genii: you have any idea on my situation?
<Strangelet> Can anyone recommend a good webcam program?
<help> genii: you there?
<crackhead_25_> sorry, dont know if my msg went through.. i have ane xtended with two logical within it.. i want to shrink one of them and join the extra empty space to the second logical
<crackhead_25_> qt parted wont let me.. anyone know why or how to make it??
<slow-motion> re
<MilitantPotato> crackhead_25_: might need to move it to the beginning of the extended?
<MilitantPotato> the shrunken one.
<crackhead_25_> MilitantPotato: i havent shrunken anything.. how do i do what you suggest?
<MilitantPotato> crackhead_25_: I believe there's a move partition function
<MilitantPotato> crackhead_25_: make backups before you do anything, moving/shrinking partitions is very risky.
<MilitantPotato> IMO I'd just back everything up and delete both, and create ones in the sizes you want.
<crackhead_25_> how do i back everything up?
<MilitantPotato> copy the files
<crackhead_25_> copy where if i dont have any more space on hd's?
<Dutzzu> genii, i have to go now too, *bbl* ... THANKS a lot for your help!! best regards :)
<MilitantPotato> That'd be a problem.   DVD's maybe?
<crackhead_25_> too much info for just a dvd.. don't have any dvd's either..
<MilitantPotato> Ok, well It's just a recommendation.
<crackhead_25_> MilitantPotato: do you know what it means to "image" a drive? is that an option?
<MilitantPotato> Image means make an exact copy
<MilitantPotato> If you have a Spare HD laying around that'd be a great move.
<crackhead_25_> i have no spare.. i thought image might mean a way of taking a picture of the data and compressing that picture so that it doesn't take up nearly as much space.. but stores the data in a different algorithm?
<MilitantPotato> It may, I'm not too sure, might want to read the help :)
<crackhead_25_> help where?
<MilitantPotato> in shell you can type "man programname"
<crackhead_25_> does anyone else know or can weigh in on this topic??
<Downix> Core 2 Duo: 32 or 64-bit better for it?
<MilitantPotato> unless you have a specific need for 64-bit, go for the 32.
<MilitantPotato> Performance wise, the gain from 64bit is not worth mentioning
<Downix> it's on a laptop so I didn't think it would
<MilitantPotato> Well, 32 would be my vote.
<LeAstrale> if  using anything X-Fi take 64bit
<Downix> it's a Dell XPS
<MilitantPotato> 64bit needs 32bit firefox for flash support, but that's the only real hassle I had.
<kurosaki_ichigo> is there a plan to port kdenlive ?
<jpatrick> kdenlive?
<DreadKnight> you know.. the video editor ^^
<LeAstrale> apparently no one knew DreadKnight
<DreadKnight> >_<
<administrator__> :)
<cnStarz> w00t fresh install of kubuntu
<cnStarz> is anyone here?
<Downix> nope, we left for the day
<cnStarz> darn
<cnStarz> im new to linux all together and this is my frist install
<LeAstrale> :P
<LeAstrale> cnStarz: everyone is hiding from you ;)
<cnStarz> does kde 4.0 come with kubuntu 7.1?
<Downix> cnStarz: Not by default, no.
<Downix> cnStarz: KDE4 is newer
<LeAstrale> no it doesn't (except for the KDE4.0 live cd)
<cnStarz> is kde4 like another version of kubuntu?
<cnStarz> or is it an add-on of sort?
<LeAstrale> Kubuntu is just linux with more modules and KDE as desktop
<matteo> hi all
<matteo> all my icons disappeared
<matteo> and in kmenu all is repeated twice
<Downix> KDE is a window manager, one component of the system
<cnStarz> ah ok
<LeAstrale> matteo: lol.. that sounds pretty strange
<cnStarz> so i install kde within kubuntu
<tekstacy> 'morning all
<Downix> right
<Downix> Ubuntu, like any Linux, is incredibly customizable
<cnStarz> gotcha gotcha
<LeAstrale> if you want KD4.0 write: sudo apt-get install kde4
<Downix> We have a wide variety of desktop options, such as KDE, GNOME, OpenStep, Sawtooth, Enlightenment, Black Box, twm2....
<Downix> I happen to like KDE for work, and Enlightenment for fun
<cnStarz> where do i type that command at?
<Downix> cnStarz: command prompt.  Menu -> System -> KConsole
<marcel> hi guys
<cnStarz> oh i guess in the command prompt lol
<marcel> i'm looking for some software to switch between my screen and additional lcd screen without restart xserver
<marcel> any ideas?
<administrateur> you can buy something to do this no ?
<marcel> kubuntu desktop
<cnStarz> so what exactly is "sudo apt-get install kde4" doing?  is it going out to a server and downloading it, then installing it?
<jpatrick> cnStarz: yes
<cnStarz> gotcha
<jussi01> marcel: Urandr
<marcel> thnx jussi i will try it
<jussi01> !tab > marcel
<Oleander> help: how do i restart x server?
<cnStarz> this is what happened:
<cnStarz> administrator@Kubuntu-Test:~$ sudo apt-get install kde4
<cnStarz> [sudo] password for administrator:
<cnStarz> Reading package lists... Done
<cnStarz> Building dependency tree
<cnStarz> Reading state information... Done
<cnStarz> E: Couldn't find package kde4
<jussi01> !paste | cnStarz
<ubotu> cnStarz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cnStarz> oops didn't mean to flood the channel
<marcel> !tab?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> cnStarz: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<cnStarz> kk
<cnStarz> thanks
<jussi01> marcel: see your private messages
<jussi01> !nickspam > administrateur_
<marcel> i'm using konversation
<administrateur_> ok ok wait plz
<administrateur_> im trying yo change
<jussi01> !tab | marcel
<ubotu> marcel: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jussi01> marcel: it works in konversation also :)
<marcel> jussi01: like this?
<jussi01> marcel: :)
<marcel> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> marcel: that makes the text hilight so I see it :)
<marcel> jussi01: so this urandr is related to kde?
<marcel> jussi01: cool i'm not familier with irc
<marcel> jussi01: now i understand:)
<e-novies> hi every one
<jussi01> marcel: google is a good friend :)
<genii> back
<marcel> jussi01: i know
<marcel> jussi01: i can tell the same for the other people when they ask me isn't?
<marcel> jussi01: so what is porpose of irc like not quick info from experienced people?
<jussi01> marcel: its still early in it development stages, so have a look and play first
<marcel> jussi01: ok BTW do you know some other stable apllications for it?
<jussi01> marcel: Im sorry, not at the moment
<marcel> jussi01: ok thanx any way i will look around:)
<jussi01> marcel: good luck :)
<Oleander> question: if kubuntu says i dont need any restricted drivers for my video card is something really wrong?
<marcel> #ubuntu
<marcel> join #ubuntu
<genii> Oleander: No, in fact the opposite
<Oleander> genii: i have ati 9250 vid card how do i install drivers for kubuntu?
<stones`> when i start for example kate the console gives me 3 lines of error messages which contain:"... is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0..."
<stones`> i reinstalled kubuntu and use my old home directory. I think that could be the problem
<stones`> what can i do?
<dazjorz> Hi
<dazjorz> I'm having some problems with wpa_supplicant
<dazjorz> WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
<dazjorz> It succeeds in associating, that's about as far as I can get...
<genii> Oleander: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<affan> hi All, I installed Kubuntu 7.10 from the CD and after "Fetching Updates" using Adept i found the option of Dist Upgrade. I started the process and it downloaded a bunch of files but now it is hung at the step "Installing Upgrades". Do you know what might the problem be? Can I close it and start it again?
<TeeAhr1> has anyone else had a problem with losing their virtual consoles since installing kde4? i've been struggling with this for days now.
<niall> affan: I you didn't want to have done that :<
<niall> affan: there is no dist upgrade from 7.10 yet
<dazjorz> does anybody have a working WPA configuration in wpa_supplicant? It won't work here
<affan> niall: you are right. I was also confused but i did it anyways... can i shut it down now?
<stdin> affan: just update the system normally "Full Upgrade", that'll fix that
<ScorpKing> hm.. the dist upgrade option should be disbled if there is no upgrade
<affan> ok thanks stdin, niall
<jussi01> ScorpKing: iirc, its a bug...
<stdin> ScorpKing: old bug, if you remember that far back
<niall> I had the same problem last night
<niall> fixed it all now though ;D
<jussi01> :)
<rasmus> Hi, I can't seem to install the new 7.10 gutsy on my desktop.. I get some wierd screen 'fuckups' and then i end up waiting at a black screen with a blinking underscore at the top left corner??
<ScorpKing> oh. i must have missed that
<rasmus> I've both tried the normal install and the safe graphics :(
<rasmus> it does the same
<ScorpKing> !wtf | rasmus
<ubotu> rasmus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jussi01> rasmus: live or alternate cd? gfx hardware?
<rasmus> ScorpKing: sorry! But i couldn't find a suitable english word for it :( I'm not that good in english, truly sorry
<rasmus> jussi01: live
<rasmus> my gfx is a nvidia fx 5900
<rasmus> pentium 4 2.6 ghz
<rasmus> 1 gig ram
<rasmus> 3 sata disks
<affan> i have a question: is it a modified version of KDE that comes with Kubuntu 7.10? If so, does the Kubuntu team plan of releasing a customized 4.0 version of KDE as well?
<rasmus> ScorpKing: what is the right word for this 'flickering stuff'?
<jussi01> rasmus: how long did you leave it for?
<rasmus> 10-15 minutes i guess
<jussi01> rasmus: you just said it... ;)
<rasmus> jussi01: haha, I have to wait more??
<jussi01> rasmus: no I was referring to "flickering stuff"
<rasmus> jussi01: ahh, hehe ok :)
<jussi01> rasmus: did you check the md5sum of the iso before you burnt it?
<ScorpKing> rasmus: no idea. any sugestions? :)
<rasmus> I think i'm a bit irritated as well, I've been trying for ages to get it working now :(
<rasmus> ScorpKing: got it ;)
<rasmus> I tried to run the 'check cd for defects' and it was ok
<rasmus> I can check the md5sum ?
<sigma_1234> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jussi01> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<affan> When doing a *Full Upgrade* I get the following error. Do u know how to fix it?: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<ScorpKing> rasmus: what graphics card do you have in that box?
<rasmus> ScorpKing: Asus Nvidia 5900 FX Geforce
<niall> affan: I got that :<
<jussi01> affan: do you have 3rd party repos enabled?
<rasmus> It's been running smothly with edgy before
<ScorpKing> rasmus: that's the problem. can you take it out while you install?
<ScorpKing> rasmus: i have the 5500 and it does the same to me
<niall> affan: do apt-get install -f
<rasmus> ScorpKing: ehh, then I can't see a thing??
<niall> affan: then it'll probably tell you to do something else, do that too ;]
<niall> affan: that sorted it for me
<rasmus> ScorpKing: that's wierd.. I havent been experiencing any problems with the other distro's?
<ScorpKing> rasmus: no onboard graphics?
<rasmus> ScorpKing: nope
<affan> jussi01: i dont
<rasmus> it's on a P4C800-E
<ScorpKing> ugh.. :(
<rasmus> ScorpKing: not good?
<wesley_> does someone know what gOS is?
<rasmus> jussi01: how do i md5sum in windows?
<rasmus> duh
<rasmus> jussi01: sorry
<jussi01> rasmus: lol
<rasmus> jussi01: didn't see the other html haha
<ScorpKing> rasmus: the only thing i can think of is to install it with the alternate cd and the log into tty1 after the install and disable or fix it from there
<affan> jussi01: i dont have any third party entry checked except the CD-ROM line. Do i need to enable anything there?
<rasmus> ScorpKing: where do i get the alternate cd??
<niall> affan: do this 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ScorpKing> rasmus: i'll get you the link. one sec..
<jussi01> affan: no. see nials comment
<rasmus> ScorpKing: Thanks :D
<sigma_1234> rasmus: the mirror should have it
<niall> affan: then follow up with this: 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<niall> if it asks you a question, answer i
<ScorpKing> rasmus: here is one mirror - http://mirror.pop-sc.rnp.br/mirror/ubuntu/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<rasmus> ScorpKing: I have the edgy CD, is it dumb to install that, and then update to gutsy from edgy??
<jussi01> rasmus: I dont recomend it
<base> heya guys i got one question related to kde4: how do i enable that flashing effect if somebody sends me a message via kopete and the messenger window is minimized?
<Dekkard> is there an irc app for kde4 ?
<affan> thanks niall, jussi01.... i think i should learn apt-get instead of using the GUI....
<rasmus> jussi01: ok
<niall> you'll probably want to reboot or something, if you've updated from a new install there should be a kernel update
<ScorpKing> rasmus: you might end up with the same problem. i have an idea
<rasmus> ScorpKing: thanks..
<rasmus> ScorpKing: ok
<ScorpKing> rasmus: when you boot from the livecd press <F6> and take you the words "quiet splash" and then boot it
<ubuntu> hello
<rasmus> ScorpKing: ok, ill try 2 sec
<ScorpKing> rasmus: that should get you to a shell on tty1. from there you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace nvidia with nv. it should work then
<ubuntu> what type of antivirus program works well with ubuntu?
<ScorpKing> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ubuntu> thanks mate
<ForgeAus> yeah I was reading about one called Winux
<ForgeAus> Dekkard konversation????
<rasmus> ScorpKing: THANK YOU! Now I can see what the installer is loading and dooing :)
<ScorpKing> rasmus: you're welcome :D
<rasmus> ScorpKing: nv is a nonrestricted driver right??
<ForgeAus> kopete also does IRC but thats a bit strange
<ubuntu> I have a problem on my laptop I have installed windows xp and open suse I want to wipe it and only use ubuntu
<ubuntu> I am a linux beginer
<ScorpKing> rasmus: yes
<niall> just install it again and choose use whole drive or whatever it is
<niall> that'll sort it ;]
<rasmus> ScorpKing: I don't see why the installer isn't without the splash and quiet boot??.. Or is it too make it less confusing for 'normal' people?
<affan> ubuntu: do u want to keep windows?
<ScorpKing> rasmus: for new people. ;)
<ubuntu> will that wipe everything?
<niall> yeah
<niall> you might want to keep windows, if you're a beginner
<genii> ubuntu: Just boot to the cdrom and click the Install icon. It will guide you. Since you don't want the other operating systems choose to use the entire hard drive
<rasmus> ScorpKing: well said haha.. I've always thought of it as beeing kindda cool - even though i only get 10% of what i posts hehe
<Dekkard> ForgeAus,  is that a qt4 version?
<rasmus> it
<rasmus> *
<sigma_1234> !info java-common
<ubotu> java-common: Base of all Java packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.26ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 360 kB
<rasmus> ScorpKing: It's hanging at 'Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd' ?
<affan> hi, i was doing a apt-get upgrade and seems like there is a conflict in the following file: /etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc. Should I keep my version or over-write with the new one? thanks!
<pp> hi
<affan> hi pp
<pp> spanish ?
<rasmus> ScorpKing: I have a Canon printer attached, but it's turned off - but stille connected
<ScorpKing> rasmus: it might take a while. press <ctrl>+<alt>+<f1> to get to tty1
<rasmus> ok
<ScorpKing> rasmus: if it's off it should be fine
<pp> my english is bad
<rasmus> ScorpKing: cant get to tty1
<pp> but write
<rasmus> ScorpKing: It's trying to start KDM
<pp> I'm problem with Kopete
<jussi01> pp: what is your native language?
<ScorpKing> rasmus: keep trying. it will switch back to tty7 when it starts kdm
<pp> Spanish
<niall> !es | pp
<jussi01> !es | pp
<Ellement> help plz - just installed kubuntu, plugged ethernet cable in and internet speed is very slow. my lappy which i'm on now which is wirless is way faster. any ideas?
<rasmus> ScorpKing: ok, so I just keep pressing ctrl+alt+f1 :)
<niall> :<
<jussi01> !es | pp
<ubotu> pp: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pp> yes
<ScorpKing> rasmus: and then enter. ;)
<pp> !es
<pp> spanish mexico
<rasmus> ScorpKing: enter??
<ScorpKing> rasmus: <RETURN>
<jussi01> pp: they speak spanish there and can help you in spanish :)
<rasmus> ScorpKing: yes yes, but why?? Doesn't it normally go directly to tty1 when pressing ctrl+alt+f1 ??
<nightrow> hi, i tried to use the livecd of kubuntu with kde but it failed to boot properly, because xorg didn't find any screen (i have a nividia 8800gt). Any idea of what i need to do ?
<ScorpKing> rasmus: it goes there but you'll still see all the startup messeges until you press enter
<pp> ok
<rasmus> nightrow: Maybe you should catch on to this conversation - I might have the same problem.. :(
<pp> tengo un problema
<rasmus> ScorpKing: ok
<pp> con kopete
<jussi01> pp: not here
<jpatrick> !es | pp
<ubotu> pp: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jussi01> pp: type : /join #kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> jussi01: worst bit is he's already there
<pp> now install updates
<pp> wait fixing problem with kopete
<pp> thanks
<ScorpKing> rasmus: you in?
<rasmus> ScorpKing: nope, nothing happends :(
<ScorpKing> rasmus: that's weird
<rasmus> yup
<ScorpKing> rasmus: i did it this morning again on my laptop
<nightrow> ScorpKing : this same CD worked fine for me in an emulator on windows :/
<rasmus> Hmm
<rasmus> ScorpKing: I can't get any light in NUMLOCK, so I guess my PC has frozen totally
<ScorpKing> rasmus: could be. try again ;)
<ScorpKing> reboot that is
<rasmus> ScorpKing: yes, I've disconnected my printer as well
<ScorpKing> good
<rasmus> wait
 * ScorpKing waits..
<rasmus> haha, now I CAN get light in NUMLOCK??
<rasmus> thats wierd...?
<rasmus> but still no tty1
<rasmus> ScorpKing: well, I'm rebooting..
<ScorpKing> rasmus: it the alternate cd for you then
<ScorpKing> ok
<rasmus> ScorpKing: yea, in 1,2 hours... the mirror is really slow :(
 * ScorpKing pass rasmus some coffee while he waits for the download..
<rasmus> ScorpKing: Haha, I'll need a lot of that! I have to study for my project exam this monday as well.. But I can't really get anywhere with a nonworking desktop :(
<rasmus> ScorpKing: Hmm, I managed to get the ubuntu@ubuntu in tty1, but it frose when trying to start KDM and initialising the Unix Printing system cupsd again :(
<indystorm> so how do I login as root on kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> rasmus: just wait until kdm stops trying and then go back to tty1
<jussi01> !root | indystorm
<ubotu> indystorm: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rasmus> ScorpKing: Hmm, how long'll that be??
<ScorpKing> one or two minutes mb
<sui> hi
<rasmus> ok
<rasmus> ScorpKing: maybe this is a similar problem ?
<rasmus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/140908
<TeeAhr1> teeahr1
<TeeAhr1> oops
<TeeAhr1> disregard my buggy fingers
<TheAlien> on this konversation irc how do I get the chanel list?
<ScorpKing> rasmus: looks like the same thing to me
<niall> TheAlien: F5 I think
<Ellement> how can i get my belkin 54g usb adapter working, it wont even let me enable it
<wad> Hi, folks. I haven't found where to set my screen resolution under Kubuntu. Help?
<wad> Version 7.10
<navlop> looking on setting up a server wanted to know if anyone still uses webmin
<rasmus> ScorpKing: yea, but the workaround doesn't work for me?? :(
<ScorpKing> wad: kcontrol
<wad> Thanks!
<parkin> !kdissert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdissert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !info kdissert > parkin
<navlop> !
<rasmus> ScorpKing: hmm, still can't get into tty1
<ScorpKing> rasmus: nope.. i don't think so.
<sigma_> i just installed sun-java  jre6 and want to know how to check that my pc is using it and not the opensource java that is included with kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> rasmus: then that will not work
<navlop> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<rasmus> ScorpKing: Arh, this seriously makes NO sense.. Now the keyboard has locked again?
<ScorpKing> lol
<mullog> hi guys
<ScorpKing> rasmus: the alternate cd seems like the only way. than that solution will work once it's installed
<mullog> is anybody speaking French ? :p
<rasmus> ScorpKing: Okay, I guess i'll go take a run to get the frustration out then :S
<navlop> pour quoi
<rasmus> mullog: oui, un peu?
<mullog> ah :p :)
<rasmus> ScorpKing: But thanks anyway :D
<navlop> Has anyone installed EBox succesfully
<mullog> en fait, je galère un peu pour monter un disque dur externe USB partitionné en NTFS
<ScorpKing> rasmus: you're welcome :)
<rasmus> :)
<rasmus> bye all :)
<navlop> Has anyone installed EBox succesfully
<mullog> English version : I'm having troubles to mount an external USB hard drive in NTFS
<navlop> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<ScorpKing> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<indystorm_> !root didn't work I'm trying to change things in KDE and cannot do it without root.
<mullog> would anybody be so kind to explain me a bit how o ^^
<Jeroi> when I try to make default open dvd software "smplayer %f"
<ScorpKing> !kdesudo > indystorm_
<jpatrick> !botabuse > navlop
<Jeroi> smplayer says ecepting file but it is directory
<Jeroi> what kind of command I need to open videodvd from cdrom louncher utility?
<TheAlien> how can I put flash on konkeror can someone tell me?
<ScorpKing> TheAlien: i've installed firefox with it's own flash and now it works in konq as well
<TheAlien> wow a window just popped up telling me to install a flash plugin
<TheAlien> its amazing
<ScorpKing> haha
<ramona> hi
<romunov> i need a program to burn an iso file
<romunov> i thought i had k3b (or something?)
<Flare183> !k3b | romunov
<ubotu> romunov: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<romunov> thought so
<romunov> thanks
<Jeroi> hello can anyone help?
<Jeroi> when starting "smplayer dvd://1" from bash it will lounch dvd ok
<genii> Jeroi: Once you state your problem someone may try
<Jeroi> but with kde3 cdrom open utility, I added new open program smplayer with opening with that command
<Jeroi> but kiosk says: /media/cdrom0 is folder, exepting file
<Jeroi> smplayer is frontend for mplayer
<genii> Jeroi: Perhaps then put as the command from kde3 cdrom open utility:   bash smplayer dvd://1
<Jeroi> hmm
<Jeroi> I try
<Jeroi> same X error
<Jeroi> exepting file, but cdrom0 is folder
<unclemike> ? whats the difference in the kubuntu alternate 7.10 and the desktop
<SlimeyPe1e> alternate uses a text-based installer
<anne_> Hello. I want a program (in this case Akregator) to be started automatically when I login. How to do this?
<SlimeyPe1e> it requires less RAM to install, and is useful when the livecd doesn't work
<unclemike> SlimeyPe1e: but there the same then..just as hevey after installed
<seezer> anne_: KDE automatically starts everything in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<unclemike> how good is kde 4 right now
<mueslix> <---------> that much
<seezer> anne_: so place a shell script there or just link akregator there. `ln -s /usr/bin/akregator ~/.kde/Autostart/` should do the trick. this could also be done via dolphin etc
<SlimeyPe1e> unclemike: yes, though with the alternate CD I *think* you don't get X to begin with (I haven't used it in a while)
<SlimeyPe1e> unclemike: kde4 is fun to try out but is not ready yet
<stdin> alternate CD installs the same stuff as the desktop, only the server install CD differs
<SlimeyPe1e> stdin: oh yes, I remember now.
<romunov> SlimeyPe1e: what's wrong with kde 4.0?
<gab_> ciao c'e qualche italiano?
<SlimeyPe1e> romunov: it's buggy, very few apps are ported properly yet, it still can't autosize windows properly (the taskbar overlaps them), changing theme crashes it
<SlimeyPe1e> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SlimeyPe1e> romunov: looks like it'll be very good once they've finished it though :)
<anne_> seezer: Can you explain it more detailed (I don't wanna ask my husband again who would open a black konsole window and type something I never could repeat ...)?
<genii> Jeroi: Googling on your smplayer issue shows there are many people who also cannot get smplayer to auto-play dvds. You may consider switching to kmplayer instead
<Jeroi> you mean lounchin dvd from cdopening utility?
<Jeroi> or real autoplay when loading dvd into drive?
<Jeroi> "new media is there"
<seezer> anne_: open dolphin (Home Folder); click view->Show Hidden Files; go to .kde/ and then Autostart/
<Jeroi> "What do you want to do?"
<seezer> anne_: tell me when you're there :)
<anne_> seezer: ok
<genii> Jeroi: kmplayer has autoplay option which pre-empts the "What do you want to do" menu from ever appearing
<Jeroi> I dont want that
<anne_> seezer: (using konqueror btw)
<seezer> anne_: ok works the same way
<Jeroi> I want my player to be that task list
<sss> does any1 know how much disk space does KDE4 + dependencies take up? since kde4 is living along with 3.5 (for now), Im worried
<Jeroi> sometimes I want to open dvd folder
<Odd-rationale> anne_: I have akregator open on login by not closing it when I log out.
<genii> Jeroi: You can turn off the autoplay feature in kmplayer also.
<anne_> Odd-rationale: I set my session to start clean.
<Jeroi> does it add itself to cdrom open utlitiyt?
<Odd-rationale> anne_: Oh, too bad... ;)
<seezer> anne_: you have a konqueror window at ~/.kde/Autostart open?
<Odd-rationale> anne_: Just ln -s akregator to your ~/.kde/Autostart then.
<eskander> ..
<eskander> \quit
<genii> Jeroi: Yes, kmplayer adds itself to the "Open with" context menu
<seezer> anne_: then open another konqueror (or split view) at /usr/bin ; there drag 'akregtor' to the Autostart directory and choose 'link here'
<genii> Sorry for lag, at work and they require me on and off
<smeril> how can i install java?
<Odd-rationale> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<smeril> thanks
<Pollywog> some packages have as deps a lot of texlive packages for languages I do not use.... is there a way to avoid having to download them to install the packages?
<Pollywog> I want to avoid a lot of cruft, in other words
<smeril> is it wise to use limewire with linux?
<anne_> seezer: Ok, it worked. Is there no easier way? I (as a user) never wanted to see things like /usr/bin folders ...
<affan> hi all, i installed flashplugin-nonfree for firefox but it doesnt show up in the browser when i do about:plugins... do you have any ideas? thanks!
<Odd-rationale> !flash | affan
<seezer> anne_: it is. just remember "ln -s `which akregator` ~/.kde/Autostart/" :)
<ubotu> affan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Odd-rationale> anne_: Or just save your sessions when you logout. :)
<smeril> why does kopeate crash all the time error code 11
<Chousuke> it has a bug
<smeril> how can i fix it?
<Chousuke> you might need a debugger and some programming expertise.
<Chousuke> alternatively, you might have something else triggering the bug.
<affan> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anne_> seezer: I really like working with kubuntu. But I don't ever want to type commands on a black text konsole or read source code. Don't misunderstand me, the whole open source thing is great. But I need it as simple as possible ...
<jussi01> smeril: is it a new install?
<Odd-rationale> affan: I also had trouble installing the flash plugin. What I did was purge the flashplugin-nonfree package and used a libflashplayer.so I found on the kubuntuforums.net
<seezer> anne_: that's why i explained you the konqueror-way. but thats how it is for the moment.. have no better idea, sorry.
<smeril> nothing works to install I am not happy I tried with a msn limewire etc
<jussi01> how do you tell if a file is a symlink from the command line?
<Odd-rationale> jussi01: ln -s is symlink
<seezer> jussi01: ls -l filename
<smeril> this is also my first use since I installed ubuntu from cd when i was installing it asked me to update but my ethernet cable wasnt plugged in
<jussi01> seezer: thanks, thats what im looking for :)
<seezer> jussi01: notice the "l" at the beginning
<jussi01> seezer: got it figured, just got to remember how to update an alternative - I want qmake to point to qmake-qt4 ;)
<seezer> sudo update-alternatives --help
<seezer> :)
 * jussi01 hug seezer 
<seezer> better gimme something against my cold :)
<affan> Odd-rationale: thanks for your help. I just downloaded the tar.gz from adobe's website and ran the install script as root
<Odd-rationale> affan: Let me know if it works.
<affan> Odd-rationale: that did it for me.... but i will purge the flashplugin-nonfree
<affan> Odd-rationale: yes it worked for me
<affan> the best way to see is enter "about:plugins" in the firefox address bar
<affan> Hello All: every time i start my computer i have to enter the password in Kwallet to be able to connect to the wireless router.... is there a way i can have it save the password like WinXP?
<jussi01> seezer: feel like giving me a bit more of a clue?? that help file doesnt read well (or more likely, i dont read it well)
<seezer> jussi01: `sudo update-alternatives --list qmake` shows your available alternatives
<seezer> --display is even more detailed
<seezer> --config qmake would give you the possibility to change them
<jussi01> seezer: thanks a lot :)
<seezer> but i guess you will not only want to change qmake but also designer, assistant, uic, moc, linguist, lupdate, lrelease
<jussi01> seezer: no. I plan to change it back as soon as this build is done ;)
<seezer> feel free ;)
<kreib> how do you hold back one of all the packages apt-get wants to upgrade when doing apt-get update?
<smeril> I am looking for video support
<smeril> for youtube google video avi mpeg etc
<sthlm_08> any suggestions?
<Flare183> Is there a flash player for kde?
<emilsedgh> Flare183: nspluginviewer works, also kmplayer has flash support i think.Gnash has a KDE client named Knash too
<Flare183> alright thanks
<sthlm_08> dont use nspluginviewer
<sigma_> how do I embed adobe acrobat reader into konqueror? so that it opens embedded pdf files on websites and not kpdf
<sigma_> sthlm_08: why shouldnt we use that package?
<sthlm_08> http://groups.google.se/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/e61bf3c63a510889
<sthlm_08> crash warning
<sthlm_08> kopeate also crash for me
<sigma_> sthlm_08: do you know how i can embed acrobat reader into konqueror otherwise?
<olddude67> sigma cant you add it like an add on?
<sigma_> olddude67: what do you mean?
<olddude67> open up browser, go to tools and go to addons
<blind_guardian> hi all
<sco50000> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<blind_guardian> thanks kubuntu
<sigma_> olddude67: i dont have the "addons" section, how do i get it?
<olddude67> sigma, i thought i seen it in there but im not sure.
<olddude67> ah hold on that was for firefoz
<olddude67> firefox also
<sigma_> olddude67: i think it works in firefox by default, but can't konq use firefox plugins?
<fairman> Hi, i have problem with bluetooth. I have HP 6720s with Kubuntu 7.10. The bluetooth server does not recognize integrated bluetooth and the command "hcitool scan" does not recognized too. I suppose the bluetooth is maybe offline, is any way how to "wake up" bluetooth?
<fairman> Ok, i am stupid :) it is /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<yeniklasorr> I cannot get start my tv tuner card cause of my ati video card. It says "No  YUY2 overlay support from your video card"
<wesley> when i try the text to speech in konqueror its says cant reach dbus
<wesley> kde4
<jussi01> wesley: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<smeril> är det någon som har en enkel installations guide för ubuntu?
<sthlm_smalm> i am looking for a simpel installation guide for linux
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.
<DarthFrog> Where is Kmail in KDE4???
<SSJ_GZ> DarthFrog: http://software-libre.rudd-o.com/KDE_4.0.0_emergency_FAQ#Is_KDEPIM_.28Kontact.2C_KMail_etc.29_available_for_KDE_4.0.0.3F
<odla> does compiz in kubuntu work well?
<Blaenk> hey how can I do compiz in kde, I did compiz -replace and I got the effects but no window borders
<Tecumseh> it does work, however some people have had problems with it
<Blaenk> me?
<Tecumseh> I have it running without problems combined with emerald
<Blaenk> no yes, I've had it work before...
<Blaenk> what I did was made it not use metacity for window borders, within gconf-editor, but I no longer see that option there
<odla> Tecumseh: ok ... i think the only distro i've used that doesn't have problems with compiz in kde has been mandriva
<Tecumseh> Blaenk: install emerald en do "compiz --replace && emerald --replace"
<Blaenk> oh, I need emerald, how would I start emerald
<Blaenk> ohhh thanks
<Blaenk> I appreciate it
<Tecumseh> o and for some reason i have added another option to it to resolve a bug I found: "compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints && emerald --replace"
<wesley> World Of Warcraft can you play that on linux with wine
<Blaenk> Tecumseh: works now thanks
<trond> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<wesley> !bier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bier - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trond> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<val0> if i install KDE4-core packages will my kde3 packages be automatically removed?
<odla> val0: nope ... read the announcement
<SlimeyPe1e> val0: kde4 will be installed alongside kde3 so that you can choose it at login
<val0> i just read it and i am very new to linux so pardon the silly questions
<odla> val0: if you're new to linux ... i'd recommend staying with kde3
<val0> odla: any particular reasons for that?
<SlimeyPe1e> val0: there are no silly questions, we're here to help :)
<odla> val0: lots of reasons ... you can read about them on planet kde ... but i'd suffice it to say that kde4 is not quite ready for day to day use ... particularly for someone new ot linux
<odla> val0: it may look really nice ... but so does kde3 :)
<val0> SlimeyPele: thanks :D
<DreadKnight> kde4 is not ready for public use to say so, it's something like vista :D
<val0> odla: I was just reading up on it on kde.org and i didn't get the sense that it wasn't ready for everyday use, and thought that it was a logical update
<DreadKnight> but i see a bright future for it, i use it even if it's unpolished/unstable
<val0> DreadKnight: if it's something like Vista i want nothing to do with it
<val0> i started using linux because of vista
<DreadKnight> val0: well it's open source, and way better let's say
<DreadKnight> val0: me 2 :)
<SlimeyPe1e> val0: the KDE folks reckon it's ready, but so far pretty much the entire Linux world has disagreed with them ;)
<odla> val0: i'd say it's more buggy than vista at the momeny
<SlimeyPe1e> val0: wait for kde4.1, judging by kde3/3.1 it'll be much more mature and ready to use.
<vbgunz> I have a serious internet connection issue. I have a broadband internet connection connected through a wired ethernet. my connection drops a lot and I always have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ... how could I address this??
<wesley> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<val0> LOL
<wesley> !windows
<DreadKnight> val0: my same oppinion, wait for 4.1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<val0> SlimeyPele: cool, thanks for the advice guys
<DreadKnight> lol, the first launchpad bug :)) hehe
<val0> first myself and then my g/f made the switch to linux
<wesley> lol
<DreadKnight> i converted mom... but she's on ubuntu
<DreadKnight> dad reverted to xp...
<DreadKnight> :|
<DreadKnight> and it's like a painting... you just stare at it.. it takes ages to open a folder xD
<val0> DreadKnight: i've been using m$ products most of my life and only recently (due to age i suspect) realized that i'd much rather spend time reading and learing about something than chase keygens/cracks/etc for the M$ system
<DreadKnight> non geeks don't know anything about avoiding viruses and other infections.. and maintaining a windows OS
<MaskedOne> So I'm trying to install PlaneShift on Kubuntu 7.10 and the linux client download comes in .bin file, wtf?
<DreadKnight> val0: same here.. i didn't knew linux existed even before vista.. then i converted to open source software to make the change.. and switched to ubuntu :) it was worth it...
<fairman> Please, how to install kernel 2.6.22-12 along 2.6.22-14?
<DreadKnight> val0: i have a moral issue by using non  free applications...
 * odla hopes DreadKnight doesn't have non-free hardware 
<val0> DreadKnight: speaking of which, virus/malware was the straw that broke the camel's back and we moved to linux, virtumundo to be exact, a really nasty downloader that destroyed all of our machines
<MaskedOne> Anyway to extract a .bin into something usable to install PlaneShift?
<val0> DreadKnight: lol, i have the same issue, but it only realised itself with age
<DreadKnight> val0: may i ask how old are you? :)
<DreadKnight> val0: i'm going for 21 myself, using oss for about 2 years now i think ^^
<DreadKnight> i've been living a lie.. happy that i've seen the light :D
<MaskedOne> Must be the official switch to Linux Age, I'm 22 :D
<DreadKnight> haha
<val0> DreadKnight: I am 28, the lady is 25... my dad is a M$ support monkey making crazy $$$ doing it so i just followed him blindly
<vbgunz> I have a serious internet connection issue. I have a broadband internet connection connected through a wired ethernet. my connection drops a lot and I always have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ... how could I address this??
<val0> woah, you guys are young! i have lots of catching up to do
<DreadKnight> val0: pff.. dads... it seems they provide by all means, no moral issues...
<DreadKnight> val0: many happy years ahead :)
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<djdarkman> hello
<djdarkman> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing virtualbox-ose (--remove):
<djdarkman>  files list file for package `virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic' is missing final newline
<djdarkman> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<djdarkman> now what?
<MaskedOne> I'm trying to get support but since no one is offering it I'm chatting :D
<DreadKnight> ardchoille: don't be a party breaker :))
<ardchoille> DreadKnight: Then please comply with our !guidelines :)
<val0> DreadKnight: I certainly hope so... but speaking with him about it he has a good point about linux and that's lack of offical immidiate support/single vendor issue
<djdarkman> I told apt to remove, something that has an error, why doesn`t it do what I told it?
<DreadKnight> val0: true, but as more people use this, the knowledge spreads better = more support... something like that
<MaskedOne> So anyone know how to extract .bin files into something usefull?
<DreadKnight> MaskedOne: well, you could burn them, or
<DreadKnight> MaskedOne: mounth them with acetoneISO
<djdarkman> I mean this is imposible, apt complains about a package, that`s no problem, but it doesn`t let me remove it, then what can I do, format my harddis?
<MaskedOne> you can burn a .bin like a .iso?
<DreadKnight> MaskedOne: bin = disc image format
<DreadKnight> djdarkman: sudo apt-get remove -f PACKAGE_NAME
<MaskedOne> ah didn't know that, interesting thanks, I'll mount away :D
<DreadKnight> djdarkman: sudo apt-get purge PAC_NAME
<val0> DreadKnight: true, but due to so many different flavours and an absolutely astronomical number of programs that do the same thing it is very hard for proffesionals to rap their heads around them
<val0> DreadKnight: m$ has one of each and that's all you get to use
<djdarkman> djdarkman@Darknet2:~$ sudo apt-get remove -f virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<djdarkman> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MaskedOne> hmm take it AcetoneISO is not in the repos?
<djdarkman> and then
<djdarkman> djdarkman@Darknet2:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<djdarkman> djdarkman@Darknet2:~$
<DreadKnight> val0: it's up to you to make a change then, this is my theory and i stick to it
<djdarkman> and after that same error
<DreadKnight> MaskedOne: true, but i've used g-mount .. or some other one for kde...
<DreadKnight> djdarkman: hmm... restart? :P
 * djdarkman hates when programs start to think istead of the user, and not doing what they were asked for...
<val0> DreadKnight: true enough, and I've made that step... I've been have a pretty steep learning curve tho, mostly due to my g/f's need for everything immediately
<MaskedOne> g-mount it is :D thanks again
<djdarkman> so this means that I have to format my harddrive like the windows users or is there a solution for this?
<val0> DreadKnight: my advice to your guys, either gets a linux box or a g/f, since you won't have time for both :D
<Odd-rationale> val0: I go with a linux box.
<MaskedOne> I have a Wife and Linux :D
<DreadKnight> val0: yeah... my ex wastes a lot of my energy (i like to consider it my "ex" so i can fool myself i'm making some progress getting my life back)
<Odd-rationale> Linux is cheaper.
<DreadKnight> :))
<MaskedOne> Thats true
<val0> LOL
<val0> that's too funny, and who says geeks don't have a sense of humour
<DreadKnight> IR GEEK
<DreadKnight> xD
<djdarkman> what does this mean in english "files list file for package `virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic' is missing final newline"?
<MaskedOne> so Gmount only has an option to mount .iso's
<MaskedOne> any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> djdarkman: Have you tried asking in #vbox?
<jussi01>  Hei everyone, got a small problem - both koffice and open office display incorrect characters when i use finnish specific letters such as ä and ö
<jussi01> any ideas on a fix?
<SlimeyPe1e> djdarkman: it means that the files list for the package is missing a newline (similar to carriage-return) character at the end
<MaskedOne> look up some new fonts?
<djdarkman> Odd-rationale: no because it`s an apt issue, I think I had filelsystem corruption, and now I don`t want that package
<DreadKnight> !.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> MaskedOne: the font im using should have these letters... it does everywhere else ive seen it ( arial)
<DreadKnight> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<DreadKnight> mrr
<dogsoldier> i use kubuntu and had to do a reinstall. when i go to youtube or myspace video i get a gray box and cant see the videos. what do i need to do please?
<djdarkman> SlimeyPe1e: yes but how can I remove the packe so that apt could leave me in peace?
<val0> MaskedOne: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/you-can-now-mount-bincue-files-daemon-tools-equivalent-90498/
<DreadKnight> dogsoldier: flash broken for konqueror
<ardchoille> !flash | dogsoldier
<ubotu> dogsoldier: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<MaskedOne> yeah is a .bin file and gmount only does iso i guess
<SlimeyPe1e> djdarkman: does dpkg --remove work?
<dogsoldier> k ty
<DreadKnight> MaskedOne: heh xD get acetoneiso... i guess it's a deb on getdeb.net not sure
<djdarkman> sam error
<djdarkman> same errorr
<djdarkman> is there a way to manualy remove it from the database?
<SlimeyPe1e> djdarkman: try --force-remove
<Fahuadai> Hello. I'm having some hard drive problems. My IDE disk concerned is not being recognised by BIOS or ubuntu. I've checked the cables and the jumpers. any ideas?
<val0> MaskedOne: why don't you just convert your .bin to an .iso and mount that?
<blizzzek> gn8
<MaskedOne> lol didn't have to mount it at all
<MaskedOne> just did a chmod 755
<CeLt1c420> hey guys!!!
<MaskedOne> then ./file
<CeLt1c420> could I trouble one of you ever slightly? Are there any colleges anyone knows that I can get a email at ?
<djdarkman> SlimeyPe1e: how?
<CeLt1c420> without being a student?
<SlimeyPe1e> djdarkman: hrm, scratch that, sorry. I thought that was an option but the manpage doesn't mention it.
<sevon> ciao
<SlimeyPe1e> djdarkman: I'm not sure what the solution is, sorry.
<SlimeyPe1e> dpkg can be flippin' annoying when it breaks
<Fahuadai> I'm having some hard drive problems. My IDE disk concerned is not being recognised by BIOS or ubuntu. I've checked the cables and the jumpers. any other things i could try to test?
<wad> Is there any way to use kopete with a proxy?
<djdarkman> yes SlimeyPe1e , don`t know how could they not taught of this issue
<SlimeyPe1e> Fahuadai: is it on its own cable, ie not sharing with another drive?
<martin---> hi all
<martin---> I have a very strange problem with which I hope someone can help
<Fahuadai> it's sharing, the disk is the slave position with slave jumper. the master disk is working fine
<djdarkman> can someone tell me where does this ultra-smart dpkg keeps it`s file lists?
<DreadKnight> martin---: just tell us xD
<SlimeyPe1e> Fahuadai: try disconnecting the other drive. Sounds silly I know but I've had drives appear to drown each other out before.
 * djdarkman thinks that it`s very stupid for 21th century programs to look for final newlines like old 30+ year old compilers
<Fahuadai> and putting the unworking drive jumpered and positioned to master?  (i'm currently on the machine and have my / partitions on a new sata)
<SlimeyPe1e> Fahuadai: yeah
<SlimeyPe1e> I can't guarantee that this is the problem, but it'll at least rule out any interference by the other drive
<val0> Fahuadai: You have master/slave HDs on IDE1 and CD-Rom drive on IDE2?
<SlimeyPe1e> otherwise, you may just have a duff disk
<Fahuadai> Yes val0.
<Fahuadai> and booting from a sata
<val0> Fahuadai: booting from sata HD?
<Fahuadai> this problematic disk is my old /.  (brought some new hardware)
<kamanyero> HELLO EVERY ONE, i upgraded to gutsy gibbon, but compiz does show only ONE desk insted of a full cube, how do i fixit_
<kenneth08> Hello! I want to try out Kubuntu with KDE 4.0 on my laptop but Im not sure whats the best way to do so. Is it better to install the "normal" Kubuntu with KDE 3.5 and then add the KDE 4.0 repository or install it from the Kubuntu KDE 4.0 Live-CD if that's possible?
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: Do you have ccsm installed?
<val0> Fahuadai: your set up is IDE1 is HD master and HD slave and IDE 2 is a CD-Rom master?
<kamanyero> it does not say that
<Odd-rationale> kenneth08: The first option is better.
<val0> Fahuadai: so you have total of 3 HDs?
<kenneth08> Odd-rationale: ok, thank you very much!
<kamanyero> it says advanced desktop effects settings, but appears compiz manager
<Fahuadai> yes, config'd like so:  sda1 = / and boot.  hda on ide1 is master and working. hdb is faulty disk slave on ide1.  two cd drives working and jumpered fine on ide2
<martin--> I need some help with my wireless
<martin--> Somehow networkmanager does get through the IP activation stage
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: In order to configure your desktop effects, you need ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<martin--> It stays on with this message: Activation stage: IP configuration started
<val0> Fahuadai: try disconnecting the CD-Rom drives and reboot
<val0> Fahuadai: if that doesn't work do the HD swap thing
<martin--> If i look in the syslog i see DHCP exists without getting an IP adress
<Fahuadai> Right.
<Fahuadai> I repeat that the BIOS is not seeing the drive either
<martin--> however, when doing a dhclient3 eth1 reuest by hand I do get an IP adress and the wireless works
<val0> Fahuadai: guys correct me if i am wrong, but if your bios doesn't see it the chances are really slim that the os will
<val0> Fahuadai: get the BIOS to see it first
<alain> slt à tous
<kamanyero> Odd-rationale, it appears the same
<Fahuadai> that's what i'm fearing.
<kamanyero> both commans appear the window of compiz manager
<kamanyero> cube is selectend and turn cube also is selected, and ring switcher, etc
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: Open ccsm. and go to general options (it should be near the top.
<kamanyero> ccsm is open,
<kamanyero> and the cube checkbox is activated
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: are you in "general options"
<kamanyero> but it does not apperr a  cube,  appears a single  sheet
<martin--> this problem seems to have merged when an update of a package I candellatsni saw rebmemer t'
<val0> Fahuadai: another issue i had with an HD was that BIOS didn't see it because once the machine crashed on my the flag was set on the HD that prevented it from being used untill a scandisk was ran
<martin--> any ideas?
<JellySandPaper> I am now registered
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: Go to the "General Options" settings then to the desktop tab. From there you should be able to configure the number of desktops
<Fahuadai> the problem orginally came about as i moved the disk from the master of one machine to the slave of another and like a fool i forgot the jumper at first so BIOS incorrectly displayed as single drive. i shut down, corrected my mistake but now the drive is not seen at all.
<crackhead_25_> how do i tell cdrecord to access a second cdrom? everytime i do cdrecord -format /dev/hdc.. (supposedly to access the second cdrom).. it seems to still access the first cdrom drive i have..
<val0> Fahuadai: hmmm, well, like i said remove the CDrom from IDE 2 and reboot, see if that works, if that doesn't swap the drives and let us know what the results were
<Fahuadai1> logged on other machine.
<kamanyero> im in general, but i dont find where to configure the number of desktops
<JellySandPaper> —› (#ubuntu)<theroue> What's the state of Ubuntu gutsy's support of EFI during installation on MacBook/MacBook Pros?
<DreadKnight> kamanyero: kde4?
<JellySandPaper> —› (#ubuntu) PriceChild (n=pricechi@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.student.PriceChild) has joined #ubuntu
<JellySandPaper> —› (#ubuntu) unicum (n=unicum@x0541a.wh7.tu-dresden.de) has joined #ubuntu
<JellySandPaper> —› (#ubuntu)<theroue> Does gutsy's GRUB work with EFI?
<Odd-rationale> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, jussi01 or ardchoille!
<JellySandPaper> —› (#ubuntu)<theroue> Or should another bootloader be used?
<kamanyero> where do i check  the version of KDE? i just have upgraded to gutsy a few minutes ago
<crackhead_25_> what's the command to see all the cdrom's currently accessible via console??
<DreadKnight> kamanyero: does it looks like vista or not? black bar ?
<SlimeyPe1e> kamanyero: it's kde3.5
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: Were you able to the cube working?
<kamanyero> the icon says advanced desktop effects settings,
<kamanyero> and when i click it, appears compiz config settings manager
<kamanyero> cube and rotating cube checkboxes are activated
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: Did you go to general options?
<kamanyero> yes, i went there
<DicksEverywhere> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: Were you able to adjust the no. of desktops?
<FaiDillinGer> hi there
<crackhead_25_> can anyone help?? how do i see the two cd/dvd drives i have in my system so that i can use cdrecord on them??
<kamanyero> Odd-rationale, the cssm has no option to change the number of desktops
<crackhead_25_> how do i see the various cd and dvd drives i have in my system? what's the console command??
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: I'm quite sure that there is. Look in general options. It should be the seconf or third tab.
<kamanyero> Odd-rationale, the desktop configuration lets me choose the numbero f desktops, but they dont make it appear a cube, is appears the single sheet, that rotates like the cube, and has refection
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: Set the Hor. to 4, the Ver. to 1 and the No of desktops to 1.
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: Does that work now?
<JOHN-BR> algum brasileiro aqui?
<kamanyero> sorry, i still havenot find wher to change the number of desktops
<kamanyero> im checking it carefully one by one
<JOHN-BR> não consigo colocar minha hp1020 para funcionar
<JOHN-BR> how can i put my hplaserjet 1020 to work
<PriceChild> !br | JOHN-BR
<ubotu> JOHN-BR: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Odd-rationale> kamanyero: I wish I was there to help you. Maybe the ccsm screen looks different...
<red> I've installed VMware and I have a spare virtual machine, I want to install etch but when I start the machine with the etch install disk in the drive I get a failure. I think I've got the CD settings right, shouldn't it be trying to read from the CD?
<kamanyero> Odd-rationale, heey i found it
<kamanyero> jejeejeje, i was doing somethin wrong sorry
<val0> Fahuadai1: sorry i was AFK, did you manage to do what we advised?
<kamanyero> Odd-rationale, sorry, the number of desktops does not make the cube appear
<hdevalence> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hdevalence> how do I fix it after adept crashes?
<hdevalence> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<NickPresta> !aptfix | hdevalence
<ubotu> hdevalence: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hdevalence> i knew there was a factoid...
<Fahuadai1> val0 the disk was found after making solo master. just put back in and bios detected it. just about to boot with both drives to see if OS detects
<val0> Fahuadai1: ok cool
<grayd2007> list
<grayd2007> help
#kubuntu 2008-01-18
<NickPresta> grayd2007, what do you need help with?
<nzk> What's the name of that KDE program that is basically a stopwatch for how long you do things? I remember it was a very simple name.
<nzk> You pressed "Start" and it measured how long you did something and then you pressed "Stop"
<xRaich[o]2x> karm?
<nzk> RIGHT!
<nzk> Thanks
<xRaich[o]2x> np
<jcgkffycs>  I'm havign a problem changing permissions for some files. I have used chmod -R option dir I have tried using the gui utility in konqueror and I have tried running konqueror as kdesudo and I have tried the chmod comand  as sudo and I still have files inside of the tree that aer not changing.
<NickPresta> jcgkffycs, which files?
<jcgkffycs> their documents inside of my home folder
<Fahuadai1> val0: Thanks for your help. Got it working. kubunut installer sees the drive and it's partitions as expected.
<val0> Fahuadai1 no worries was glad to help out
<lewix> how do i find the trash
<NickPresta> lewix, ~/.local/share/Trash
<lewix> NickPresta, how do i empty iy
<lewix> it
<NickPresta> lewix, in Konqueror, type in: trash:/ into the address bar
<NickPresta> right click on the background and click "Empty trash bin"
<lewix> NickPresta, thanks...how can we empty from the command line
<lewix> NickPresta, how do i know how much space o have left
<biovore> df =h
<biovore> df -h
<NickPresta> df -Th. Find the partition that holds your /home directory. Then `du -sh .local/share/Trash/` for the total space taken up by your trash. Subtract the total from the trash. :)
<lewix> biovore, what does df stand for
<biovore> disk free
<NickPresta> lewix, `man df` for more information
<lewix> ok i just did :0
<lewix> thanks for the help
<miladen> oi people
<neville> ?
<NickPresta> hi, miladen
<miladen> Totally new in kubuntu and loving it :D
<miladen> this is like the greatest wakeup call in my life :D
<nosrednaekim> miladen: glad you're liing it :)
<kalorin`> anyone had any issues wtih dolphin?
<nosrednaekim> kalorin`: you bet :)
<NickPresta> kalorin`, d3lphin or KDE 4 dolphin?
<neville> Yeah, I found Dolphin to be dodgey too, so I just changed back to Konqueror
<kalorin`> specifically, what I'm finding is that I leave a window open, and over time something happesn to it that itkicks off 100's of "df -k" commands that just hang
<kalorin`> literally killed at least 250 of them a little big ago and then ti seems to dump the tcp/ip stack and just die
<kalorin`> this is d3lphin
<NickPresta> kalorin`, I don't like d3lphin. I would switch back to Konqueror if it suits your needs
<kalorin`> I tied it back to the PID of the d3lphin that was running
<miladen> Does any1 know how i can "delegate" more bandwith to my KTorrent? it seems to DL very slow
<kalorin`> what I'd really like to find is something that can thumbnail .xcf and .dng and .crw (canon raw) image files
<kalorin`> not just .jpg
<kalorin`> konqueror works ok I guess, but no thumbnailing of images that aren't jpg
<kalorin`> at least d3lphin did some o fthat
<neville> .png shows up for me, .bmp too, and .gif :/
<biovore> I get thumbnails for jpg,bmp,gif,png,xcf (and probobaly others) here
<biovore> in konqueror
<NickPresta> kalorin`, in the settings dialog, make sure you have media types checked and that the files you're trying to preview arent larger than the max. preview size
<Ahmuck> hi.  i seem to have lost all networking on my laptop.  how do i fix this?
<Ahmuck> is there a way to "reset" it?
<matteo> Ahmuck: you should keep a backup floppy of the network
<Ahmuck> yes, well, now what?
<houston> anybody know how you get recently used apps to appear on KMenu?
<NickPresta> houston, right click on task bar > configure > Menus > QuickStart Menu Items > Show the pplications most recently used
<kalorin`> isn't there a widget that does that?
<houston> ah great .. I'll have a look ta!
<ignignokt> i'm trying to copy an encrypted dvd using k3b, and it gives me the error: "failed to retrieve all css keys" immediately.  k9copy just crashes doing the same thing. advice?
<biovore> need decss decpder stuff
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ignignokt> i know, i have all libdvdcss and libdvdread stuff, i've been copying dvds successfully for a while and it just started doing this
<ignignokt> i reinstalled libdvdcss
<biovore> I think libdvdcss is defunct by default..
<ignignokt> what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> id say google for that exact error message. may be somthing   we are unaware of.
<miladen> Can any1 tell me howto zip a folder in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Is it just newer dvd's its having issues with?
<NickPresta> ignignokt, I agree with Dr_Willis. This looks like a special case, most likely
<niall> yo Dr_willis
<miladen> Can any1 tell me howto zip a folder in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> miladen,  use the zip command, or a gui based archive tool.
<niall> you could try rights clicking it and going to actions > extract here
<miladen> yeah but what is the zip command other than zip
<ignignokt> Dr_willis: that sounds reasonable, this is the only dvd i've ever had trouble with and it is fairly new
<ignignokt> thanks
<Dr_willis> miladen,   you just said zip. :) theres dozen of alternatives to zip
<biovore> ignignokt: decss violates DCMA so there not technialy allow to distrubute it in the US..  look at the readme file in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3
<niall> Dr_willis: I got that file to install eventually ;]
<miladen-dk> like : zip folder=folder foldername?
<Dr_willis> bgzip
<miladen-dk> i googled it for an hour now :S
<Dr_willis> miladen-dk,  read the man pages for the zip command? or try zip --help ?
<Dr_willis> -help not -- help :)
<miladen-dk> dont really understand it... isnt it just a simple command you can type in?
<Dr_willis> zip has a lot of optiuons
<Dr_willis> You could use some of the gui archiving tools like ark
<miladen-dk> if i just want to zip a folder in my working directory
<Dr_willis> ls
<Dr_willis> oops
<biovore> hehe
<Dr_willis>  zip foo.zip *
<miladen-dk> in zip -help there is no create funktion
<miladen-dk> function*
<Dr_willis> zip [-options] [-b path] [-t mmddyyyy] [-n suffixes] [zipfile list] [-xi list]
<Dr_willis> zip zipfilename list-of-files
<miladen-dk> i cant write foldername?
<Dr_willis> give it a directory/* then.. try it and see
<Dr_willis> zip foo.zip *    worked forme
<miladen-dk> say what? :S im a newb
<Dr_willis> zip foo.zip /path/to/whatever/*
<miladen-dk> Dr_willis thx
<miladen-dk> zip zipname.zip * helped
<Dr_willis> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/a/blcmdl1_zipx.htm
<Dr_willis> google showed an example page of the command
<Max-P> Hi, can Kubuntu reboot itself for no reasons?
<LjL> no, if it reboots, there's a reason
<biovore> your mobo can reboot for no reason..
<LjL> it might be hard to find though
<Max-P> I'm reading the system log
<Max-P> but I don't see anything
<Max-P> the last time it does that, it was overheating
<Max-P> but it is at 55C
<biovore> yeah.. bios might be kicking in..
<Max-P> =/
<Max-P> Maybe a crash of KDM or X
<Max-P> I was testing KDM Themes
<Max-P> It worked
<Max-P> then I was changing the song playing in AmaroK and Kubuntu stopped (like if I selected the Shutdown option)
<Max-P> strange
<sven_oostenbrink> Im trying to print a pdf file from kpdf, but nothing is happening.. no printing, no error, no nothing
<sven_oostenbrink> Is there a way I can find out why?
<sven_oostenbrink> cups is running ok
<sven_oostenbrink> its just not doing anything when I press the print button
<biovore> paper size problem maybe?
<Dr_willis> check the logs in /var/logs also.
<Dr_willis> run the kpdf tool from a terminal also, and try printing - it may show some info.
<miladen-dk> whats the best linux HP?
<Dr_willis> hp?
<nosrednaekim> miladen-dk: linux HP? desktop? notebook?printer?
<Dr_willis> It pays to be very clear and concise on irc. :)
<miladen-dk> hp = homepage
<miladen-dk> hehe
<Dr_willis> Gee....
<miladen-dk> sorry
<nosrednaekim> LOL
<Dr_willis> google.com/linux
<nosrednaekim> I use tuxmachines
<Dr_willis> theres several linux links web pages also.
<nosrednaekim> planet ubuntu is good as well
<echoes84> is it possible to to add a second panel in kde4 yet?  i don't think it is, but i just want a confirmation...
<Dr_willis> Ijust set up live bookmarks for a few pages. theres several ubuntu specific pages out also.
<asdasdsa> how can i have a gif picture as my wallpaper?
<bishnu_> i needed to setup wireless access in kubuntu
<bishnu_> can anybody help
<echoes84> gif images are supported as wallpapers in kde at least
<miladen-dk> why can i only choose "request install" in adept and not just "install" ? when does my request happen?
<miladen-dk> do i have to go to my konsole and press sudo apt-get install everytime?
<latergua> how can i have a gif picture as my wallpaper?
<bmk789> is there a way to change kmix's interval for changing volume?
<nosrednaekim> miladen-dk: when you hit apply all the changes are applyed
<nosrednaekim> bmk789: I don't think so
<bmk789> :\ the jumps are too big to be useful
<unclemike> on a  P2 450 mhz  384 mb ram...and a 256 mb nvidia vid card..how well does kubuntu 7.10 run
<miladen-dk> nosrednaekim thx man
<latergua> how can i have a moving g if picture as my wallpaper(Ubuntu)?
<ubuntu> HI
<arrow4> could someone tell me program to use on kubuntu for connecting to VPN setup on Microsoft Server?
<sgrover> Anyone know how to reset my NIC to be eth0 again?  It's being set up as eth2, and messing up my VMWare connections
<sgrover> arrow4: you'll need the PPTP packages I think.  But other than that, I think just openVPN.  The knetwork manager can connect to VPNs once the environment is in place.
<arrow4> have all those plugins installed
<arrow4> even have Kvpnc installed
<ubuntu> how many Gbytes spends a kubuntu partition on my HDD?
<sgrover> arrow4: right-click on the knetwork manager, there might be a VPN item there...  (it was when I connected once before this way...)
<sgrover> arrow4: this might help:  http://grover.open2space.com/node/162
<arrow4> ok
<arrow4> thanks will check this out
<arrow4> this is only thing hold me back to move away from Windows
<sgrover> It's just a quick blog entry pointing to another article...  Don't give up, I know it's possible.  I do VPN via openvpn to an IPCop firewall (which then gives me access to the internal servers, which will prompt for authentication as needed).
<sgrover> But if you're going to a Windows VPN server, I don't think openvpn will work well...
<arrow4> oh
<arrow4> have to login work vpn to mange lovely MS servers.
<sgrover> arrow4: understood.  I vpn in to access the IIS server and keep that running.  But they were smart and went with IPCop for the firewall.. :)
<arrow4> how is IPCop for firewall, never had change to try that out?
<|Quest|_> if i ssh or telnet any shell. can i be harmed or what harm can i make to the shell?
<arrow4> anyone know hold up with the final release of WUBI 7.10, still in beta
<sgrover> I've been using it since 1.3.1.  Never a complaint.  I host my own servers behind it, and have a coupld of the plugins (openvpn).  It's never let me down.  Hardware failure yes, but not a system failure.
<arrow4> And it's free
<arrow4> compared to hardware firewall
<sgrover> You still need hardware...  but you can use older boxes kicking around.  Mine is running on a PIII-700, before that it was a Pentium 166.
<arrow4> Oh yea
<arrow4> but purchasing a hardware device compared to making your own
<larry> I am trying (for the first time on kubuntu) to reconfigure my kernel.  I tried "make menuconfig", but it fails because of a missing curses.h file.  Is kubuntu THAT different from gentoo?
<sgrover> The cheapy consumer firewalls quickly become unsuitable when you start hosting servers, or have multiple external IPs to setup forwarding rules for...  IPCop gives me the same capabilities as the Cisco routers I used years ago, with an easier interface...
<arrow4> has to be gui based program for connecting to PPTP VPN Server more user friendly
<lontra> larry: you need to install ncurses
<sgrover> larry: did you do an apt-get install build-essentials ?  That *should* resolve that problem for you.
<sgrover> not to mention you need to that to do the compiling...
 * lontra ponders moving from debian to kubuntu
<larry> Thanks, Iontra, I will sign-off and try that.  sgrover - nope, I'll do that too.
<arrow4> That is true sgrover, home firewall do become flakey
<sgrover> arrow4: hehe.. yep.  My customer was running 40+ workstations behind a cheap linksys.  Couldn't figure out why their Internet kept going down.
<lontra> larry: specifically for make menuconfig it's ncurses-dev
<arrow4> anyone using WUBI?
<larry> thanks again, Iontra, I am gone to try!
<sgrover> larry: there's lots of how-to's out there.  Here's the first I found for "ubuntu compile kernel" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24853
<sgrover> right back - need to restart networking (maybe with reboot)
<arrow4> MPPE is what I need
<arrow4> to get PPTP Client to work
<|Quest|_>  iam asking coz some one asked me to give shell to host his eggdrop. and i asked some one too. to host my eggdrop on his pc.  i just wanted to know how it works. how to setup and what type of acces is given to a person using shell on someones else pc. and does the user has any thing to worry?
<nosrednaekim> |Quest|_: depends on what priveledges you give them
<sgrover> Fixed my NIC issue.  the designators are assigned in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.  Just commented out the original eth0 and eth2 lines, then copied the eth2 and changed it to eth0.  All better...
<sgrover> but took a reboot.
<nosrednaekim> sgrover: I have the same problem!
<nosrednaekim> sgrover: it doesn't really bother me though <_<
<sgrover> nosrednaekim: there's the fix.. :)
<sgrover> nosrednaekim: normally, I wouldn't care.  But I have VMs that I move between machines, and the networking is all set up for eth0
<nosrednaekim> ah... ok
<Strangelet> Can anyone here recommend a suitable webcam application? I cannot find anything :\
<sgrover> This is the fallout from a week of hell starting with a memory upgrade.  Needed to install 64 bit *buntu to get my full 5 GB of ram, then motherboard failed a day later, then replacement board was DOA.  Then the replacement for replacement went belly up (voltage issues), and now I have a MB that seems to be stable... phew.
<sgrover> Strangelet: if you find one, let me know?  The only one I'm aware of is the one that comes on the EeePC.
<nosrednaekim> sgrover: lol
<nosrednaekim> Strangelet: to do what? skype works...
<dsmith> #compiz
<dsmith> ooops
<Strangelet> nosrednaekim: Mostly to take photos, for facebook and such :)
<sgrover> Strangelet: there's a few possible leads here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=kubuntu+webcam&btnG=Search
<nosrednaekim> !search webcam
<ubotu> Found: webcam, cam, webcams
<Strangelet> sgrover: hmm, I will search through these :)
<sgrover> (was trying to find you a definitive answer, but didn't see one right away...)
<nosrednaekim> Strangelet: take a look at the app "webcam"
<nosrednaekim> or camgrab
<Strangelet> nosrednaekim: I tried out webcam, didn't work too well :(
<nosrednaekim> Strangelet: check out cheese as well
<Strangelet> nosrednaekim: Ehh, tried it, terrible photo quality
<nosrednaekim> well, I think you can buy the one included with the eeepc
<Strangelet> hmm, what is the default directory leading to the webcam itself?
<nosrednaekim> probably in /dev somewhere
<nosrednaekim> it might depend on your model
<nosrednaekim> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Strangelet> thanks :)
<niall> so how do I get flash working in Kubuntu?
<niall> I don't wanna try until I know exactly how to do, so I don't mess it up :x
<NickPresta> !flash | niall
<ubotu> niall: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<niall> how long would I have to wait for an official fix? :x
<nosrednaekim> niall: I have no clue.....
<niall> also
<niall> I'm currently using konquerer, not firefox :X
<niall> does that make a difference?
<nosrednaekim> niall: makes it a bit easier I think
<ardchoille> niall: iirc, the current flash plugin doesn't work with konqueror because Adobe added something to the release that konqueror doesn't support.
<niall> balls
<michaelnovakjr> ardchoille: do we know what that something is by chance?
<ardchoille> michaelnovakjr: I remember libx*** but that's it
<michaelnovakjr> anywhere i could look it up?
<ardchoille> Hold on
<michaelnovakjr> thanks
<ardchoille> michaelnovakjr: the reason for this is konqueror does not support XEmbed
<adsfasdfasdfasdf> how can i add audio (mp3 file ) to a video (mpg) ?
<adsfasdfasdfasdf> without using avidemux :D
<flamesage> !hi | flamesage
<flamesage> How's everyone doin?
<echoes84> is there a kde4 based hardy disc (any release, i.e. a1, a2, etc)?
<genii> echoes84: Since Hardy will not be shipping with kde4, no
<echoes84> what?  kubuntu is shipping with kde4.
<niall> I thought it was shipping with both
<genii> echoes84: It ships with kde 3.5.8 and kde4 is available as a meta package
<niall> there's a kubuntu KDE4 live CD
<echoes84> actually, genii, i thinks its the other way around.
<echoes84> they announced kubuntu 8.04 will not be a LTS release & will ship with kde4, with an alternate kde3 disc.
<niall> yeah
<niall> I read that
<genii> I am referring from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<echoes84> @ niall, i know there is a gutsy kde4 disc, but i was wondering if there is a hardy one...
<genii> "The focus for 8.04 with KDE 3.5 for the Kubuntu community will be stability." etc etc
<echoes84> i think that was before they reversed their descision about which version of kde to include by default.
<niall> 'It was recently [WWW] announced that Kubuntu 8.04 will not be an LTS release. Due to this news, the goals for the release have been revised, with more effort focused on the newly released KDE 4.0. Kubuntu Hardy will now ship two CDs: one with KDE 3.5, supported for the standard 18 months, and one with KDE 4.0, supported by the community for 6 months. Users upgrading from Kubuntu Gutsy will get the KDE 3.5 desktop. '
<echoes84> yeah, one of the first sentences of a3 release page says: "It was recently [WWW] announced that Kubuntu 8.04 will not be an LTS release. Due to this news, the goals for the release have been revised, with more effort focused on the newly released KDE 4.0"
<echoes84> oops, my bad, niall beat me to it.
<niall> ;]
<genii> echoes84: Heh :)
<niall> you could download the kubuntu hardy alpha 3
<echoes84> thats what i was just wondering about.  i'm confused, does the a3 disc have kde4 by default or kde3?
<niall> it doesn't say
<echoes84> so i noticed...
<echoes84> i'll check wikipedia
<genii> If upgrading it looks like 3.5.X defaults
<genii> I'm not installineg Hardy yet until out of alpha, preferably RC version
<niall> will it's due to ship in April
<echoes84> i'm running hardy as we speak with kde3, kde4, & enlightenment.
<genii> Tho running kde4 on Gutsy
<niall> I tried running KDE4
<echoes84> atm i'm in kde3.
<niall> I downloaded that live CD anyway
<niall> and it ran really slow
<echoes84> i can't find a definitive answer as to whether a3 ships with kde3 or kde4 by default...i guess i'll have to read through the package list.
<genii> I'm in 3.5.8 usually and 4 for testing
<niall> echoes84: good plan
<echoes84> its the only plan.
<niall> ;D
<niall> have you tried koffice2?
<echoes84> yes, briefly.
<echoes84> i use ooo tho.
<echoes84> koffice's ui is quite a bit differently layed out compared to ooo
<niall> yeah
<echoes84> well, i read the a3 package list, but its quite short...
<niall> and is ooo is basically laid out like office
<echoes84> and it seems that it only lists the barebones/low level packages.
<echoes84> yes, thats right, ooo is laid out like mso.
<echoes84> i hope someone makes an oxygen style for ooo so that it better integrates w/ kde4.
<echoes84> i guess the only way to find out if a3 ships with kde3 or kde4 by default is to download the whole thing!  :(
<niall> yus :<
<echoes84> oh well, at least i'm on broadband and not dialup.  now that would be a problem...
<niall> is there not some way you could check the package list in kubuntu?
<niall> like add the alpha repository and download the list using apt or some junk
<ubunturos> with dapper, I get an error message, "The process for System protocol died unexpectedly" - any clue why this is happening (the system menu on the KDE-panel)
<niall> or is that totally what you did
<echoes84> oh yeah, i could do that...
<echoes84> no, there is a package list on the download page.
<echoes84> i checked that.
<echoes84> can anyone help me choose another language in kde(3)?  i have all the appropriate language packages installed but the language does not show up in the language selector.
<niall> yeah, I assumed that's what you would have done
<makers_mark> kde4 any good?
<larry> I purchased a 500GB usb2 drive for backup, and now have many files on it.  I need to adjust the time before it auto-spins-down, so I don't get io errs.  It is mounted as a scsi disk.  I have read the linux HOWTOs, where is best to read more?
<biovore> larry: well if you unmount the disk.. the harddisk should part it's head..  I think you might be able to do it via hdparm..
<larry> I shall read hdparm, biovore, thanks!
<biovore> larry: there is also scsi-idle sg_start hd-idle.. not sure which on is on ubuntu..
<niall> in the kde widget settings
<niall> what does it mean by rubber band?
<biovore> larry: there is also sdparm
<larry> biovore - I'll try to find out.
<niall> nn
<Pendeta> We are win xp users, trying to switch to kubuntu. The file system seems to be quite different. Is there a document somewhere that explains how to use it. For example, how to determine the path to a file?
<genii> Pendeta: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<biovore> Pendeta: no drive letters.. yeah.. its a brave new world bound to warp your mind..  http://tille.garrels.be/training/tldp/ <-- good place to start for new linux/unix users
<genii> !fhs
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<genii> also
<ubunturos> Pendeta: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/dirs.html - shoud help too
<ubunturos> with dapper, I get an error message, "The process for System protocol died unexpectedly" - any clue why this is happening (the system menu on the KDE-panel)
<Pendeta> Thank you!
<makers_mark> hey,i'm running ubuntu and just installed kde but it installed v. 3.5.8 - how can i upgrade to version 4 from terminal (i'm a nubcake with linux)
<biovore> makers_mark: probably don't want to run kde4 yet..  Not ready for prime time
<biovore> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<makers_mark> thanks
<Ellement> Hopefully someone can help me. I just installed kubuntu and now need to install driver for ati vid card. i tried the restircted drivers method but system said i didnt need any. i looked on ati site and they have a linux x86 driver for my card can i install that?
<mixed> how do the change the window size of terminals?
<genii> Ellement: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<mixed> !window size
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window size - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ellement> thanks genii
<mixed> anyone know how to change the default size of the app windows?
<genii> Ellement: np
<makers_mark> hey,there's this panel at the top of the screen with kde and it won't let me remove it.help?
<Ellement> genii: it says "Make sure the restricted repository is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list or this guide will not work!" System > Administration > Software Sources. Check "Proprietary Drivers for Devices (Restricted)" box.   but i cant see see system > administration
<genii> Ellement: This is a Gnome-ism. Instead go to Add/Remove programs
<genii> Ellement: Make sure "proprietary software"   is checked off
<Pendeta> Thanks to all of you that helped me!
<Ellement> genii: ok
<Ellement> thanks
<Odd-rationale> Hello! I don't have any ~/.bashrc file. Is there one hiding somewhere in the filesystem that I can just cpoy?
<Odd-rationale> *copy?
<Ellement> genii: it opened up adept installer. i unchecked "proprietary software"  now do i exit that and go back to restricted drivers, or do i handle it in adept install now?
<ardchoille> Odd-rationale: Try: /etc/skel/.bashrc
<Odd-rationale> ardchoille: Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks so much!
<genii> Ellement: After you checked off the "propprietary software" box safe to close Adept. It just enables the repositories you need
<ardchoille> Odd-rationale: yw
<Ellement> genii: ok
<Ellement> genii: have tried all commands under Method 1: Install the Driver the Ubuntu Way and still not getting anywhere :(
<genii> Ellement: Do the manual install
<Ellement> wwerid: i opend adept installer again and proprietary software was checked even tho i unchecked it
<Ellement> genii: whats considered the "downloads" folder home?
<genii> Ellement: usually if not changed then /home/yourusername
<aldo> spam irc.rizon.net with server address irc.hydroblunt.net
<NickPresta> no aldo, no
<aldo> why not rizon sucks
<NickPresta> aldo, that's fine. This is not the place for this discussion, thanks.
<Ellement> genii: when i type sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx i get an error saying depends: libstdc++5 but it is not installable
<sigma_1234> i have embedded acrobat reader into konqueror but when i try enter data into pdf forms i cannot type anything
<sigma_1234> the cursor blinks but when i type nothing happens
<homoludens> hi there, sorry for posting on this channel. where can i ask newbee questions regarding kontact? i want to find out how to get basket embedded into kontact. thanks ...
<homoludens> basket somehow seems to be disabled from the "add components" menu under "configure kontact".
<homoludens> other components such as kalarm and kpilot do show up, though ...
<homoludens> i googled for a solution & checked the (k)ubuntu forums, but couldn't find anything informative. am i the only one with this problem? :(
<olddude67> homoludens, i didnt see it in mine either but i dont use it either.
<homoludens> oh ... :((
<olddude67> i just looked, and didnt see anything about it, whats its purpose anyways?
<Max_-> Hi, I'm actually on the LiveCD and trying to install... I've read somewhere that RAID were easy to setup on installation, ... now I can't see how to do this, my RAID partitions are not recognized and I can't set them back to raid partitions either.. what's wrong?
<olddude67> homoludens, you have to do sudo apt-get install basket try that.
<jalbert> I keep getting an error whenever I try to run Adept
<olddude67> Max_, have you tried asking that question in the regular ubuntu channel?
<jalbert> it says another process is using the database
<jalbert> how can I identify and close this process?
<homoludens> olddude67:basket is an excellent note manager / outliner etc., similar to ms' onenote (or whatever that one was called). knotes is a bit too simple for my purposes -- i was looking for something matching outlook's note taking facilities --, so basket seemed like a good replacement. see http://basket.kde.org/.
<Max_-> olddude67: just did...
<olddude67> homoludens, well i just did apt-get on it and it changed how my kontact looked.
<olddude67> did you try that?
<jalbert> is there a way to find what application might be using the package database?
<olddude67> ps -e in terminal
<homoludens> olddude67: did you use the terminal, or the gui apt-get?
<olddude67> terminal
<homoludens> thanks, i'll try it.
<olddude67> to use to slackware
<jalbert> anyone?
<Max_-> people knowing about raids are very rare.... I must be the only of a kind to have a laptop with 2 HDDs
<olddude67> jalbert, ps -e in terminal
<jalbert> oh ok thx
<olddude67> will tell you everything running
<olddude67> Max_ ya i havent heard of to many people having 2 hdds in a laptop.
<jalbert> how can I kill adept_installer?
<sigma_1234> how do i use module assistant to build a package?
<olddude67> jalbert, kill  and then the number in front of it.
<jalbert> yeah I tried that and it won't let me
<jalbert> lemme try sudo kill x
<Max_-> olddude67: I've had a very good experience with Fedora on RAID1, and since I'm searching for a better OS supporting RAID1 easily too... Else I'll have to backup like everyone.. but that was the point in having two HDDs, not backuping all the time!
<jalbert> damn
<jalbert> still getting that error
<olddude67> Max_, have you tried in #raid?
<jalbert> wtf?
<jalbert> is there any way to find the process that's uding the package database?
<Max_-> olddude67: no, didn't know that existed, but raid support is very OS dependant... well I'll go see if they can help, thanks for the suggestion
<olddude67> jalbert probably but i wouldnt know im just switching from slackware.
<SoftVision> hi is anyone experiencing missing icons in kubuntu's packaged kde4? has an update been issued to fix this?
<jalbert> this is really frustrating
<Max_-> olddude67: it doesn't exist :P
<olddude67> Max_, sorry thought it would be worth a shot.
<Max_-> np
<jalbert> this is unbeleivable
<jalbert> so there's no way to find the process that's using the package database?
<jalbert> I guess I'm going to have to just reformat and reinstall everything and start over from scratch
<jalbert> I can't upgrade
<jalbert> I can't install or uninstall anything
<jalbert> except by downloading source and compiling it
<jalbert> and even that doesn't work half the time
<jordoex> does anyone know how to use the upgrade manager to upgrade to hardy alpha 3? I really want projectM but compiling it doesn't seem to work.
<jordoex> and it's in hardy and not gutsy
<till_> arrrg. just did "sudo apt-get upgrade" on my gutsy box and now i can't launch eclipse. it crashes with "The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'." message in console. what could it be?
<jalbert> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<jalbert> this is bullshit
<jalbert> I'm spending mnore time dicking around than I am getting anything done
<michaelnovakjr> jalbert just kill -9 the process and restart the manager
<jalbert> which process?
<jalbert> I'm just doing sudo dpkg --configure -a
<till_> eclipse reports this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52369/ anything i can do to solve this?
<michaelnovakjr> jalbert if you get the message that another process is running the package system kill that one
<jalbert> it doesnt tell me which process
<jalbert> just says "another process"
<michaelnovakjr> jalbert run this... ps -elf | grep adept
<jalbert> now adept won't open at all
<awarring> why when i try to sudo apt-get install g++, it asks me to insert the kubuntu cdrom?
<jalbert> \what's elf?
<jalbert> I mean -elf?
<michaelnovakjr> jalbert when you run that command note the process id ..... then just run kill -9 <pid>
<jalbert> ok
<jalbert> well adept loaded now
<jalbert> but I don't see most of the packages that ought to be there
<jalbert> my repos list is messed up
<michaelnovakjr> jalbert, i think the adept manager is absolutely terrible, i can't tell you the amount of problems I have had with it
<jalbert> half the stuff that used to be there
<jalbert> well somehow my Skype installation got f-d up
<jalbert> I am trying to install it because my cell phone just died
<jalbert> and it's not in the packagers list
<jalbert> *packages list*
<jalbert> this is such crap
<jalbert> here's another error I get *all* the time:
<jalbert> ps -elf | grep adept
<jalbert> damn\
<jalbert> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Val0> does anyone here use centerim?
<jalbert> that happens *every time* I use adept
<jalbert> every dingle time
<jalbert> single
<Val0> jalbert check out the ubuntu forums for that fix
<Val0> jalbert you need to add something to your repo list
<jalbert> nothing in the forums about that
<jalbert> when I search for that error I get no matches
<Val0> jalbert hold on i have that error bookmark from the forums
<jalbert> I'm just going to go ahead and try to upgrade
<Val0> jalbert it probably won't work but it's a simple fix
<michaelnovakjr> Val0 can you give me that link, I also have the adept problem described
<Val0> michaelnovakjr yeh just one sex
<Val0> sec*
<michaelnovakjr> Val0 thanks
<Val0> ok what you need to do is go to your Adept Installer>Edit Software Sources>Updates and add Pre-released updates
<Val0> then sudo apt-get update
<Val0> then you can again
<Val0> should fix it for you
<jalbert> how can I upgrade to Gutsy via the command line?
<jalbert> I'm running Feisty now
<Val0> jalbert that i can't help you with :D
<calcmandan> anyone run a website with streaming audio?
<bazhang> !upgrade | jalbert
<ubotu> jalbert: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Val0> michaelnovakjr did it work?
<michaelnovakjr> i have to kill the process.. it crashed on me again
<Val0> michaelnovakjr ok
<Ellement> rubin: well got fglrx to install which is good. but restricted drivers still not working. so still cant install ati driver
<kost__> сколько тут народу
<sigma> how do i program a shortcut to open up a url in firefox and not konqueror? i still want konq as my default browser
<K44ALL_Marphine> \/msg nickserv register ambpea
<kost__> фак
<Val0> lol
<kost__> кубунтуу нафиг
<Val0> kost dont like it?
<c1|freaky> hi all. does someone know if theres a way to configure the new, kde4 system bar? (that thing replacing kicker)?
<kost__> :(
<till_> c1|freaky: it's not configurable atm because plasma isn't finished yet imho
<c1|freaky> ok
<kost__> kde 3.5 foreva
<c1|freaky> kde4 really looks nice but strange things keep happening
<till_> c1|freaky: it's just the beginning :)
<c1|freaky> hopefully they get some work done soon i really dont want to use kde3.5 anymore
<Lynoure> heh, new broken is always more fun than the same old? =)
<till_> i switched back to kde 3.5 from kde4 because the last one is laggy with opengl on my g-force 5700 :(
<c1|freaky> if there are enough good changes sure
<ForgeAus> you could get kde 3.8 in the meantime
<c1|freaky> im talking about 3.8
<c1|freaky> i guess
<c1|freaky> gotta reboot
<c1|freaky> or, restart x
<c1|freaky> one moment
<kost__> :)
<c1|freaky> back at kde3 now
<SupermarketFall> HELP ME INSTALL kUBUNTU WITHOUT DRIVES
<ForgeAus> without drives?
<ForgeAus> thats an odd one
<kost__> i from syberia, russia, we use kubuntu
<SupermarketFall> Does SuN SUPPORT IT
<SupermarketFall> errrr
<ForgeAus> awesome kost
<SupermarketFall> I need i386 Ubuntu.
<appelza> SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE
<ForgeAus> hey intellikey :)
<SupermarketFall> or Kubuntu for Konquorer.
<intelikey> ForgeAus shalom
<ForgeAus> Supermarket what do you mean without drives?
<SupermarketFall> Will Ubuntu install on my 386?
<ForgeAus> Supermarket it will run but you do require a drive to install it to...
<intelikey> grub question; can grub display it's menu on a picture like lilo can ?
<ForgeAus> yes intelikey
<SupermarketFall> intelikey: GRAMMAR CORRECTION: its
<ForgeAus> theres a gspash or something like that
<ForgeAus> yeah well displaying it is menu doesn't make sense Supermarket
<intelikey> SupermarketFall habit from cli   never use ' unless you mean it.
<ForgeAus> I think most people that can read English are able to overlook that minor grammatic mistake
<ForgeAus> wb kost
<kost_> :)
<SupermarketFall> ForgeAus: Tell my English teacher that.
<ForgeAus> Supermarket I don't know her, perhaps you should
<ForgeAus> if she's that evil
<dhq> how do i get transperent theme for gkrellm
<hajhouse> how can i share a locally connect printer (on parallel port) so that other users on my local network can print to it?
<ForgeAus> Grammar and spelling are about clarity of meaning, if the meaning is already clear the purpose is already served right?...
<ForgeAus> Haj you mean via samba? or something?
<intelikey> hajhouse cups / cupsys is made for that very thing.   <your browser> 127.0.0.1:631     to configure
<ForgeAus> ahh ok cups :)
<hajhouse> intelikey: trying now
<hajhouse> ForgeAus: yes, cups
<ForgeAus> intellikey I didn't think you used a browser
<ForgeAus> at least not on your partitionless disk :)
<hajhouse> intelikey: use my root password when cups web interface asks for password and username?
<intelikey> my brouser != gui
<ForgeAus> oh IC
<ForgeAus> lynx?
<intelikey> hajhouse try it.    i'm not sure if they set that up for sudo or the cups password seperately
<hajhouse> intelikey: root didn't work. my username did :)
<intelikey> ForgeAus links2   or   elinks     i don't much care for lynx
<hajhouse> intelikey: looks like this will work. trying from another machine
<ForgeAus> well I have to admit I get a little nostalgic over Lynx but I wouldn't want to be using it for any length of time
<Odd-rationale> What is the command to end all apt processes?
<fdoving> !adept fix | odd-rationale
<ubotu> odd-rationale: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<intelikey> killall 'apt-get'
<Odd-rationale> Thanks guys!
<hajhouse> intelikey: should i configure the printer on the other machine (that will access it from the network) as a generic printer? or as what is actually is?
<intelikey> what it is
<angrychef> I tried kubuntu with the new kde 4.0 the other day and it seems like its missing tons of stuff?
<angrychef> icons etc
<angrychef> anyone know anything about this?
<fdoving> it is.
<angrychef> ok
<hajhouse> intelikey: ok, i did that. the other machine is using xubuntu. i'm having trouble getting it to work.
<fdoving> angrychef: try it again some time soon, there will be new versions of the packages and things will improve alot. it's a new release and the buildsystem is new to the packages, so lots of things change to the better in new package versions.
<angrychef> I definatley was not impressed.. I thought kubuntu was just ubuntu with kde but I guess I was wrong.. and im not trying to talk crap about kubuntu or anything
<angrychef> Oh ill def try again
<intelikey> hajhouse i'm not well versed in cups trouble shooting   so maybe someone else can   or   /join #cups    might get a response in there too
<angrychef> Im really not a fan of the new default menu system in kde 4
<intelikey> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hajhouse> intelikey: thanks. i think i need to study this more.
<intelikey> there might be a clue-by-four ^ there also
<fdoving> angrychef: i wasn't a fan of the new kickoff-menu-thing either, but after getting used to it it's much faster.
<fdoving> (and that is with a laptop and trackpad/point)
<hajhouse> intelikey: thanks i'll try that. it looks like a cups problem
<intelikey> howto test for a mac address on a lan  ?
<intelikey> or even better how to find the ip of said mac address ?
<Ellement> help: in manual install of video card, i have to enter sudo aticonfig --initial. its telling me to copy config file template to /etc/XII. not sure how i go about this. thanks for any help
<Evolution4> hey guys, I was wondering if its possible to have AWN on KDE
<intelikey> Ellement perhaps;  sudo cp /etc/X11/* /target/etc/X11
<hybrid_> intelikey - I usually do this utilizing my routers webtools
<intelikey> hybrid_ no router involved here
<Ellement> intelikey: i get "/target/etc/X11 is not a directory
<fdoving> intelikey: you can try the 'arp' command.
<intelikey> fdoving cool ty.
<hybrid_> Intelikey  - what's your dhcp server?
<intelikey> Ellement then translate the path /target/  to the system you want it on.
<intelikey> hybrid_ haven't setup any dhcp yet.   that's why i'm investigating this ahead of tim.
<intelikey> e
<hybrid_> problem: anyone know how to autohide the plasma (kicker) bar in KDE4?
<awarring> why when i try to sudo apt-get install g++, it asks me to insert the kubuntu cdrom?
<intelikey> hybrid_ i'm it the process of trying to migrate to dhcp from all static.    and was aware that i would need some way to find the gateway box  when all the addresses change
<fdoving> hybrid_: not possible, as far as i know.
<Ellement> problem is i have no xorg.conf which is the file i needs to write to
<fdoving> intelikey: you probably want to set a static dhcp for the gateways mac, then.
<hybrid_> intelikey - not sure then, it would be way easier if you were had access to a dhcp server on the network...
<hybrid_> fdoving - thanks, it's been buggin me for weeks, and the last time I came in here I was told to delete some constraints in the plasma config file, but that removed the bar completely :(
<intelikey> fdoving heh  but there are more than one gateway     which means that i will have to test and see which one is up at the time.
 * intelikey should probably leave working alone before he makes it broken
<fdoving> intelikey: then working with separate ips would be the best i guess.
<fdoving> you need to ping or something to get the mac into the arp-cache, so working with mac addresses directly isn't that handy.
<intelikey> i can identify the boxs by mac address   and arp can get that     so i think it's just a matter of running a script that will do the testing and configure accordingly
<TheAlien> hey can someone help me on using adept installer to install flash on kubuntu?
<intelikey> sounds like i'm about to write my own dhcp setup      and i probably wouldn't have to reinvent the wheel if i understood the wheel that is in existance
<intelikey> !flash | TheAlien
<ubotu> TheAlien: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<TheAlien> broken ok
<intelikey> conspiracy theory; M$ is trying to slow down the competition generated by ubuntu, by sabataging third party propritary software.   like flash installer.....     :/
<TheAlien> they probably are
<TheAlien> the bastards
<intelikey> come on guys,  it's just a joke...                                                                                                 or is it ?
<emilsedgh> Gnash is becoming better and better, soon it will work everywhere and will be on distro's as default flash player...
<intelikey> emilsedgh only until the "new flash" is released.   which wont be compatable with other versions...
<se7en__> ok if someone uses conky on kde4 and finds out why it doesen't work with the own_window no setting turned on please let me know
<emilsedgh> intelikey: gnash will catch flash i think...
<intelikey> i hope
<intelikey> well. time to backup, if i'm going to play with networking on a server i have to have working again in one hour...
<dhq> i have a problem i can ping sites i can download torrents login irc and im but i can surf what could be the problem
<val0> dhq check that your port 80 is open
<dhq> val0: how do i check
<val0> dhq: do you run a firewall?
<val0> dhq firestarter or something like that?
<dhq> no
<ardchoille> val0: Why would port 80 need to be open just to surf the web? I have no ports open and my web surfing is fine.
<val0> ardchoille HTTP is over port 80
<fdoving> ardchoille: outgoing.
<val0> ardchoille different protocols use different ports :D
<ardchoille> val0: Right, but I have no ports open or forwarded
<dhq> what do i do
<dhq> ok i will restart and be back
<ardchoille> And iirc, ubuntu/kubuntu ship with no ports open but websurfing, pop, smtp, ftp all work fine
<val0> ardchoille you don't have a single port tcp/udp open for both incoming or outgoing connection?
<val0> ardchoille type netstat in your konsole and go to a webpage
<TheAlien> hello can someone help me on getting adept to work?
<val0> ardchoille the last 5 numbers in the local address i believe are ports that you communicate over
<ardchoille> val0: I've done extensive testing and there are no open ports on my machine.
<fdoving> val0: netstat doesn't have anything to do with firewalling, it simply says which ports applications are using, they can be firewalled and showing in netstat at the same time.
<val0> fdoving you could be totally right
<ardchoille> TheAlien: Please explain the problem youa re having
<fdoving> "doesn't have anything to do.. " might not be exactly true.. but it's close :)
<val0> fdoving but you believe that you can have 0 open ports for both incoming and outgoing and still communicate?
<TheAlien> my adept doesn't have any options like search
<TheAlien> packages are greyed out and I cant select them
<fdoving> val0: no. most people talk about "open ports" as the incoming ones.
<val0> maybe something like nmap is a better option
<TheAlien> does anyone know how to get adept to work?
<val0> fdoving that's right, but if you scroll a little up you'll see that ardchoille says that he has 0 open ports both for incoming and outgoing connections
<val0> fdoving and that's hard to believe
<okto> can't edit the login manager module in sytemsettings-kde4
<Agent_bob> wouldn't it save a lot of hd space if we all did   sudo rm -r /usr/share/icons
<okto> "Administrator mode" is not is not available
<ardchoille> okto: support for kde4 is in #kubuntu-kde4
<jason__> hey all
<jason__> im just checking that i can get irc to work
<Agent_bob> you did.  :)
<ibou> hi
<Ashex> Whenver I plug in a removable drive, I get two prompts
<Ashex> The first one, when I click it, will mount the drive as root
<Ashex> the second one will mount is as a regular user
<jason__> im trying to run syslinux anyone know anything about it, or point me in the direction of a how to website
<Ashex> Anyone else experiencing this? And is there any way to make it stop other then disabling it?
<ibou> i'm trying to convert wma to wav with soundkonverter but it doesn't work. Do i need a wav encoder ? (i already have a wma decoder)
<okto> ardchoille: i tried..no body answers
<Ashex> ibou, install wavpack
<Ashex> Okay, here's a fun little update to the problem
<Ashex> The first prompt not only mounts as root
<ardchoille> okto: Well, keep trying, that's the official support avenue for kde4
<Ashex> but load delphin as root, no password prompt
<ibou> Ashex: thanks
<Agent_bob> sudo -k and try it Ashex
<Agent_bob> sorry   -K
<Ashex> Agent_bob, it does this on its own
<fdoving> Ashex: 'sudo killall -u root -- kded'
<Agent_bob> Ashex sudo -K   will remove the users "timestamp"  and should then require the password before any root action is taken.
<Ashex> Agent_bob, I know about the timeout, I haven't run anything with sudo for a good couple hours
<Ashex> lemme test it real quick
<Agent_bob> i only asked you to test that to prove whether it was using sudo or a reall security hole.
<Ashex> gotcha
<fdoving> Ashex: so, the command i gave you will kill the kded daemon which again is loading the mediamanager, it is all running as background processes because you probably executed konqueror or something as root.
<fdoving> Ashex: so what you see if you run 'ps aux|grep kded' is multiple kded instances, some running as root. those will need to go away.
<Ashex> gotcha
<Ashex> I did see one instance "kded [kdeinit] --new-startup" when I did a grep for kded
<fdoving> yeah, you can actually use 'sudo dcop kded kded quit', nicer than killall.
<khaije1> whats the kde dev channel please?
<fdoving> maybe you need a 'sudo -H dcop kded kded quit'
<fdoving> khaije1: #kde-devel
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> looks like I'm only getting one prompt now
<khaije1> thx fdoving :-[
<Ashex> I'll have to reboot to confirm that's what it was. This has been happening for a week or so with reboots
<Ellement> question: had to do manual install of ati driver. when i did sudo shutdown -r now. kubuntu isnt startting instead says Kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot... ubuntu 7.10 linux tty1  linux login ....what do i do???????
<fdoving> Ashex: oh, that sounds weird, roots kded should not be spawned after reboots.
<Ashex> If it reoccurs I'll jump back in here
<Ashex> yeah, it's a bit fishy
<fdoving> hang on.
<Ashex> Ellement, looks like the driver didn't install properly, you'll need to reconfigure xserver-xorg to load with the default drivers
<Ashex> Ellement, login to the terminal and run "sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Ashex> I need to remember the switch that only has you configure the driver :/
<Agent_bob> -phigh
<fdoving> Ashex: you can disable the kded services, for root. 'kdesu systemsettings' -> advanced [tab] -> service manager -> untick the boxes on the left in the 'use' column.
<fdoving> Ashex: you can safely disable all for root.
<Agent_bob> Ashex p for priority     high and low
<fdoving> Ashex: if you're not rebooting you can also hit the 'stop' button for each of them.
<fdoving> Ashex: but if you're rebooting you don't need to do that.
<Ellement> ashex: says dpkg:unknown option --reconfigure
<fdoving> Ellement: it's a separate command 'dpkg-reconfigure'
<Agent_bob> Ellement it's   dpkg-reconfigure -p<high|low> xserver-xorg
<Ellement> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ellement> yup thanks
<Ashex> fdoving, hmm, I'll have to poke at it a little, I kinda like the timeout for running sudo and kdesu
<Ellement> ashex: am i going to have to autodected video hardware?
<Ellement>  or select xserver and driver myself?
<okto> the edit tab in amarok is not refreshing
<Ashex> Ellement, accept the defaults for everything, when you get to the driver, select ati
<okto> if you click it it hangs and artwork disappear
<Agent_bob> Ellement depends on the -p
 * Ashex thinks that's the default one, otherwise just use vesa
<Ellement> so select yes to autodetec?
<Ashex> Ellement, yeah
<Ashex> I really need to come back in here and help people. I've gotten rusty
<Ashex> can't even tell someone how to configure xserver-xorg :/
<Ellement> ashex: should i pick xserver driver as fglrx, intel or ati? i currently have my two lcds plugged into ati but also have intel onbaord
<Agent_bob> it only takes about one release to loooose your tough
<Ashex> Ellement, ati
<Ashex> Heh
<Ashex> I'm on the kubuntu-devel list though, so I read up on what's going on with that at least :/
<Ellement> ashex: weird, i picked ati and now it says "identifier for your video card: intel corp 82865G integreated graphics controller
<Ashex> Ellement, that's rather odd. It may have just detected the onboard video adapter
<Ellement> even tho nothings plugged into it
<Ellement> bugger
<Ashex> (stop me if I'm wrong) It shouldn't do anything bad, in the xorg.conf it'll just label the device as that. Otherwise it will fill in the rest of the relevant info according to the detected attached monitor
<Ellement> ashex: ok
<Ashex> Ellement, if you used the ati binary installer to setup the xorg.conf, it should have created a backup
<Ashex> so, if you cd to /etc/X11
<Ashex> there should be multiple xorg.conf files, one would probably be called something like xorg.conf.20071018222255
<Ashex> the number being the date and time it was created
<Ashex> if this doesn't work, look for the oldest one or the one around the time you tried installing the ati driver and do a sudo cp xorg.conf.20071018222255 xorg.conf
<Malawar> does Kubuntu use Dolphin with KDE?
<Ashex> Malawar, gutsy does
<Malawar> yay
<Malawar> more points for kubuntu.
<Agent_bob> i wonder how serious it is when packages can't be authenticated ?
<Malawar> main packages or packages out of a 3rd party repository?
<Malawar> because one of those would probably be pretty serious.
<Agent_bob> main
<Ashex> if it's 3rd party, it means you need to grab the gpg key for it and auth it
<Ashex> what package is it?
<Agent_bob> none of mine can be
<Ashex> I personally don't like Dolphin that much
<Ashex> The two sidebars annoys the crap out of me
<Agent_bob> i'm using a local package cache and symlinks in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Agent_bob> which by the way.  you can't use the rm command to remove in a normal fasion
<Agent_bob> -su: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<Malawar> man, i hate it when that happens :P
<Agent_bob> heh. yeah.
<Malawar> is that a limitation on rm or your shell, i wonder?
<Agent_bob> rm
<fdoving> you can probably do a for loop.
<fdoving> for i in *.deb;do rm $i;done
<Malawar> or use xargs and ls
<Agent_bob> fdoving yeah  that works fine.   just can't use venella rm
<Agent_bob> and to prove that it's the rm and not the shell  "echo /var/cache/apt/archives/* "   works
<Ashex> Anyone remember what the road map was for dolphin?
<earl_> Anyone know a lot about setting up a webcam? please don't send me to the wiki page because i've already looked at it
<Ashex> earl_, you check out the spcx drivers?
<earl_> i dont know how to do that
<earl_> according to the logitech website, my camera is supported using the "quickcam" driver
<earl_> 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc.
<earl_> lsusb reports that
<Ashex> earl_, http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<earl_> for the record
<earl_> i tried using the easycam utility
<earl_> it reported that everything worked correctly, even though nothing worked correctly
<Ashex> I usually test with the camstreams app
<earl_> also it doesnt seem like my USB ID is listed on the page you linked me
<earl_> i'll try this though
<earl_> it says the following is a requirement
<earl_> Kernel source for the kernel you are running. The symbolic link /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build should point to the source directory.
<earl_> what does that mean?
<J-MG> hell
<J-MG> o
<Ashex> earl, install the kernel headers
<J-MG> i have a pretty simple question: how do i restart a process?
<earl_> before i try that what do you think of this: http://home.mag.cx/messenger/
<earl_> that actually lists my camera's usb ID, and lists it by name...
<Ashex> give that one a shot
<Ashex> I just did a search and pointed to the first relevant result
<Ashex> install linux-headers-generic
<earl_> give the one i found a shot, you mean?
<noaXess> what happend is i stop avahi-deamon?
<J-MG> help: how to restart a process?
<earl_> okay the one i found works
<earl_> sweet.
<intelikey> it's a little odd to me that my root login will accept any login name, and still sets up root user...
<intelikey> the only thing it wont accept is a blank name
<jpa> hi all
<jpa> where could I find information about ATI Radeon mobility X1200 support in Kubuntu ?
<intelikey> !nv | jpa
<ubotu> jpa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jpa> thx but "System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu ." will be hard, X doesnt start
<Ellement> ashex: thanks for the help b4, got back into kubuntu.
<ibou> how can easytag handle wav format ?
<Ashex> Ellement, no problem
<Ashex> ibou, I don't think wav supports tagging
<intelikey> jpa maybe change /etc/X11/xorg.conf line ***Driver          "ati"***      to read  ***Driver          "vesa"***     and   startx
<Ellement> ashex: ati catylist controller is installed but when i open it it says no driver. so am going to have to do manual ati driver setup again. :( i wish restricted drivers would work
<Ashex> Ellement, yeah, the restricted drivers broke a few times for me when I did it
<ibou> Ashex: thanks
<Ashex> Ellement, install the restricted-modules
<Ashex> Ellement, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<ibou> if i encode in ogg with 100 in quality do i lose quality from audio cd ?
<intelikey> oh no.  i'm now running an area fifty one kernel
<Ellement> ok ahsex
<Ashex> ibou, yes
<Ashex> ibou, encode in flac
<Ashex> lossless with tagging
<ibou> Ashex: sweet
<ibou> Ashex: thanks
<Ashex> ibou, no problem
<Ellement> ashex: installed restricted-modules but restricted drives still dont come up
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> well, restricted-modules are required when running ati/nvidia driver, so that may have been what was causing X to break
<pinipOn> When somebody has the time, and if feels like, i have some questions.
<ibou> i use an inspiron 1520 from dell and i can't suspend/hibernate. Is there a way to fix it ?
<Ellement> i wish someone could take control of pc for me, i suck at this
<pinipOn> ibou> What graphic card do you have?
<jpa> intelikey: nice tip ;) I'll try it
<ibou> pinipOn: geforce 8600  GT
<ibou> pinipOn: i was looking for it
<ibou> pinipOn: i have a laptop
<pinipOn> ibou: what exactly happens when you request the suspend?
<ibou> pinipOn: the screen become black but the pc doesnt shut down
<ibou> pinipOn: i have an integrated webcam...
<pinipOn> http://boulderjams.wordpress.com/2007/02/20/ubuntu-dell-suspend-fix/
<pinipOn> Its the graphic card
<khaije1> has anyone here built the kmymoney cvs head, i have a question about the chart support...
<tzd> i need help with formatting an attached usb-drive in gutsy please?
<ibou> where to find acpii-support ?
<intelikey> tzd qt/g/parted
<tzd> intelikey: i would like to do it via the command "fdformat" since I need to do it for my course. Is that possible in kubuntu?
<intelikey> tzd mkfs.<fstype> /dev/<device_node>
<intelikey> device node is probably something like   sda    sdb1   or something along that line.
<tzd> intelikey: ah so it's a completely different command? fstype is filesystem such as vfat?
<intelikey> !tab | tzd
<ubotu> tzd: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pinipOn> xD
<intelikey> tzd yes.  use the tab key for the list of installed formats
<tzd> intelikey: right, thanks for your help:) I'll give it a try immediately!
<intelikey> tzd two common mistakes.   umount it first   and  format as root.
<tzd> intelikey: exellent tip. I was just about to try it as user ;P
<intelikey> example:   sudo umount /dev/sdt4 ;sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdt4
<ibou> pinipOn: i try the fix...
<tzd> intelikey: worked like a charm! Thanks a lot :) This command formats the drive and installs a new fs in one go right? There's no other command to just format the drive?
<intelikey> makes a new file system on the device
<intelikey> if you want disk intergerty testing you can add   -c
<tzd> intelikey: ok, thanks once again!
<intelikey> tzd rule of thumb.   any new command you learn   first have a look at it's man page to see what it does and how.    man mkfs.vfat
<intelikey> i.e.   man man
<tzd> ah yeah, i know of the man pages... i just need to get into the whole proceduare of checking them :/ I tend to go to the shorter --help cmd
<gladier> hey guys - i need a hand getting my scsi controller (aic7xxx for a 19160 adaptec) to run sync  opposed to async
<intelikey> tzd whild --help may give a good list of switches,   the descriptive paragraph in the man page is there for a purpose
<Ashex> what's a quick and dirty way to to output the results of fine to a image convert app?
<Ashex> I want to convert all the folder.jpg to folder.png so that it will replace the folder icons
<Ashex> s/fine/find
<intelikey> Ashex use finds -exec switch
<tzd> intelikey: ok, will be a more frrequent user of the manuals from now on:) Just to get this straight with the "fdformat" command... This command does not work in (k)ubuntu?
<Ashex> oh yeah...
<Ellement> in manual ati driver tut is says Uninstall previous fglrx: Using Synaptic, completely remove any packages containing "fglrx" in their name.  how do i do this?
<Ashex> I keep forgetting it has that
<intelikey> tzd fdformat should work in any linux it's installed in
<intelikey> tzd point is that it is probably a script that calls mkfs anyway
<tzd> intelikey: oh alright! I just thought it was strange that fdformat wouldn't work for me when mkfs worked
<Ashex> Ellement, search for fglrx and select and remove the ones found
<ibou> hi
<intelikey> tzd "fd"format is made for "fd" devices... if you have the binary "fdformat"   that might be why it didn't work on an sd device
 * intelikey doesn't know of any new computers that have fd devices anymore
<tzd> intelikey: I'm not following you I'm afraid. What do you mean by "binary fdformat" please? Is it just because i use fat instead of ext3 on my usb drive that it wont work?
<Ellement> thsnkd ashex
<intelikey> tzd as opposed to a script fdformat
<ardchoille> /disconnect:/quit
<ardchoille> oops, sorry
<intelikey> tzd not all the files in /usr/bin are binary files  some are symbolic links and some are scripts
<intelikey> or /bin or */sbin  for that matter
<Ashex> well, I'm out
<Ashex> 2am and I have class at 9:30
<intelikey> for example       for Q in /bin/z* ;do file $Q ;done
<intelikey> look at how many scripts that finds.   and one could (as root of course) edit any one of those with any test editor
<tzd> intelikey: ah okey, i'm slowly getting it :) Thanks! There's just one thing that i don't get... what is the difference between a "fd" and a "sd" device? Or perhaps more importantly: what is a "fd" device?
<earl_> i have a usb microphone. how can i use it in kubuntu?
<altereog> java won't run with frickelfox
<altereog> crap
<intelikey> tzd fd is the linux shorthand for floppy disk    the old internal bus that all your 'fd' devices hooked into is the   fd device    ls /dev/fd*     the sd device is the scsi bus   which the kernel is using for usb interfaces also
<intelikey> ls /dev/ds*
<intelikey> tzd every peace of hardware in the system is a device in /dev/ <<< the device dirrectory
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<tzd> intelikey: aah yeah floppys... completely forgot about those. Now everything is shining clear over here! Thanks a bunch for your time and help, finally get it :)
<intelikey> tzd welcome.
<ActionParsnip> tzd, floppys kick ass :)
<tzd> ActionParsnip: hehe yeeeah, old school! ^^
<ActionParsnip> tzd, I've got a tonne of tools on floppys. Most of which are now on the ultimate boot cd
<tzd> ActionParsnip: hehe sweet :)
<ActionParsnip> tzd: ever install Win95 from floppy :(
 * intelikey wants a new command inturpretor for grub.     grub is an os that loads other os's
<intelikey> ActionParsnip i'v installed both win95 and linux from floppies
<tzd> the complete OS:es from floppy??
<intelikey> yes
<tzd> intelikey: that's impressive :) How long did that take? ;)
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, what distro came on floppys?
<intelikey> win95-A takes 17 disks
<intelikey> ActionParsnip slackware can still be installed from floppies
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, how many is it?
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, or are you talking a www install?
<intelikey> tzd not too long.  hour maybe hour and an half
<tzd> intelikey: that's not bad actually... i was expecting at least 3-4 hours
<intelikey> ActionParsnip no full floppy install.   and i dont recall the number   seems like i used 14  on slakware 5.0  the non-release release
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, nice. mind you, www back in the day with 28800 baud modem with the flakiest connection ever
<intelikey> there are still linux distro's around on one and two floppy disks.   they are minimalest tho
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, true. CLI only ones
 * intelikey uses cli only
<intelikey> havent started xorg in days
 * ActionParsnip uses console more than gui
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, nice
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, not a movie watcher on your system. don't you need x for web browsing?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: lynx, links, elinks, w3c ;)
<intelikey> "GUI isn't that the vidio game from the nineties?"
<intelikey> ActionParsnip i also watch vidios in the console    vlc + svgalibs
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille, what about youtube / image viewing etc
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: No idea
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, really. thats pretty cool :)
<intelikey> ActionParsnip links2 -g + svgalibs   full graphic browsing in the console
<intelikey> well may be an over statement to say "full graphics" no flash support.   but it does the pictures from png/jpg just fine.
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, if its possible why bother with x at all! thats awesome
<intelikey> ActionParsnip because the avarage ubuntu user wants everything to be eyecandy and just work     or so canonical seems to think.
<intelikey> i use ubuntu distro because they offer shipit, and i'm on dialup and im cheep.
<intelikey> i use linux becaues it's free as in speach.   FOSS !
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, do does links2 -g use x libraries?
<alteregolio> how can i reenable my mouse
<alteregolio> after a hardy update i can't move my mouse
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, I use it so I cant get viri
<alteregolio> whats wrong
<alteregolio> is there a modprobe command to reactivate mosues
<intelikey> ActionParsnip it can use either svgalibs or kernel frame buffering    or of course the xorg if you use it within x
<Lynoure> alteregolio: hardy stuff is still on #ubuntu+1 (and maybe #kubuntu+1)
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, is it impossible to get flash support in links2 -g ?
<intelikey> alteregolio what happened to the mouse ?     and there is a module that might help   psmouse  if it's ps2
<intelikey> ActionParsnip i don't know.  i think just about as highly of flash as i do of windows.   don't ask.
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, but so much content is flash based :(
<intelikey> i haven't missed it.
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, fair point
<intelikey> so many games all run in windows.  but i haven't missed them either.
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, I'm not a gamer either (well maybe some emulators)
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, can zsnes be ran at CLI only??
<intelikey> i would think so.  but i would have to do some testing to confirm that.
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, I will investigate :)
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, just getting a virtualbox for kubuntu at work cos I have large stretches where i do nothing
<intelikey> sounds like a boring job
<intelikey> :)
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, i keep citrix servers and virtual servers running
<ActionParsnip> its a bit boring but it pays for the beer
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> des quatro
 * ActionParsnip is confused
<jpatrick> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> well that killed the room
<Jucato> and again, good :)
<ActionParsnip> why good
<ActionParsnip> ??
<ardchoille> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<intelikey> the room is dead.    long live the room!        living room ?
<Riskbreaker> so about how long before GK
<Riskbreaker> err
<Riskbreaker> before GTK apps dont look like hell in KDE4
<intelikey> 6 years three months two days and an houre
<Riskbreaker> i'll set my alarm clock
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> Riskbreaker: when the author of the gtk-qt-engine finishes creating an engine for qt4
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, sounds like donnie darko :D
<ardchoille> Riskbreaker: I installed these packages and it seemed to help quite a lot with that issue: gtk-engines-qtpixmap gtk2-engines-qtpixmap gtk2-engines
<intelikey> ActionParsnip sorry, i don't know him.
<ActionParsnip> intelikey, no, the film
<pyrotix> graargh. does anyone know how to move a bunch of cells in oo.org calc to a table in writer? Aid an HS student pulling an all-nighter trying (possibly vainly) to finish an assignment in time
<pyrotix> dragging/pasting puts the stuff in its own object
<Riskbreaker> let's give that a shot then
<ActionParsnip> pyrotix, try pasting to kate/kwrite. It might sort it out :D
<Riskbreaker> no dice, ardchoille, still look ugly
<ardchoille> Riskbreaker: Also, tweak the GTK Styles setting in systemsettings > Appearance > GTK Styles and Fonts
<Riskbreaker> k
<ardchoille> Riskbreaker: "Use my KDE style in GTK applications"
<merino> #palencia
<Riskbreaker> ardchoille: i know what you're talking about in KDE3, but its not showing up in KDE4
<Riskbreaker> there's no GTK Styles/fonts tab
<ardchoille> Riskbreaker: You're in the wrong channel for kde4 support, join #kubuntu-kde4
<Riskbreaker> my bad
<intelikey> another broken package http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4eefe2f1  note that openoffice.org-l10n-en-us is depending on....  and it should have been removed along with xorg and all the other xorg related stuff
<intelikey> i wonder why things that depend on xorg don't depend on xorg so that when xorg leaves they will be pulled too   ?
<pyrotix> ActionParsnip: puts it into plaintext. Not exactly what I wanted but ty, good enough
<Oleander> question: want to install kubuntu again but i wanna get a good video card b4 i do it cuz last time i had sooo much trouble. whatsa good hassle free video card good for beryl and compiz
<ActionParsnip> pyrotix, cool man
<Riskbreaker> Oleander: as far as i know the best way to go is actually intel integrated
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, get a mid range geforce then :)
<intelikey> i may disapear   i just issued the order to remove perl* from this system.    perl-base is an essential package    'Yes, do as I say!' i said....  :)
<ardchoille> Oleander: Check out this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Oleander> thanks
<ardchoille> Oleander: I usually consult then before shopping for hw
<Oleander> yeh
<Oleander> ardchoille: i currently have ati 9200 pro RV280
<jussi01> Oleander: that ati card should work fine with compiz as it uses the open source drivers
<ardchoille> Oleander: That card is listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
 * jussi01 had the 9250 earlier
<Oleander> yeh i know but i couldnt for the life of me install the drivers on kubuntu gutsy 7.10
 * ActionParsnip has integrated nvidia 6250 :)
<Riskbreaker> yeah
<Riskbreaker> thats why you had a problem
<jussi01> Oleander: it installs them automatically
<Riskbreaker> right
<Riskbreaker> with that card you should have compiz out of the box
<ardchoille> Riskbreaker: Not in kubuntu
<Oleander> jussi01: i have onbaord graphics card also and when i did install i had to do it on onbaord. so when i went into kubuntu i couldnt disable it and get my two screens working primary/seconddary at all
<Riskbreaker> well shouldnt it be as simple as like apt-get install compiz?
<ardchoille> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Oleander> its good to know my ati installs auto but i couldnt do dual screens without my res going to the crap heap
<jussi01> !dualhead | Oleander
<ubotu> Oleander: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Oleander> jussi01:  howcome when entered fglrxinfo my ati driver didnt come up?
<jussi01> Oleander: that card doesnt use fglrx
<Oleander> oh god i wish u were online earlier :P ive been going crazy with this.
<jussi01> Oleander: iirc it uses the "radeon" or "ati" driver
<Oleander> iirc?
<jussi01> if i remember correctly
<Oleander> ah
<Oleander> so i dont need to install ati catalyst controller then or any drivers it wil all be automatic?
<jussi01> Oleander: it should just all be installed out of the box when you install kubunut
<Oleander> ok
<ashish> LAN notifier on taskbar not working??? Can Anybody help
<Oleander> whats werid is that in the monitor settings where it lists ur hw, its says ati raedon (flgrx)
<jussi01> Oleander: what happens when you type: glxgears in the terminal?
<Oleander> i'm on win atm so cant check
<tzd> how do i mount an external usb flash memory in konsole please? I've tried with "mount -t vfat /dev/sde1 /media/sde1" and "mount -t vfat /dev/sde1 /media/sde1" but none of them works...
<Oleander> ill boot brb
<Agent_bob> tzd is it partitioned ?  it may just be sde   the number being the partition number.     cat /proc/partitions   might help.
<Agent_bob> tzd usually the mount error code will help debug why it didn't work.  although it can be misleading  i.e. "you must supply a file system type"  usually means that you selected the wrong device node.
<tzd> Agent_bob: should be. Earlier today i got some help to format it via: mkfs.vfat /dev/sde1 . The error code i received was that the mount point didn't exist. For example: mount -t vfat /dev/sde1 /media/sdf2 where /media/sdf2 didn't exist
<tzd> Agent_bob:  when using the : cat /proc/partitions command i can see this:  8    65    3992135 sde1 so i guess im using the partition number?
<Agent_bob> tzd that was me.   (intelikey)    usb devices change addressing when you unplug/replug them.   find the device and you should be able to    sudo mount /dev/sd?1 /mnt        with no args.
<Agent_bob> tzd ok should be sde1
<ashish_>  /msg nickserv link <ashzoomerintrack> <12345678>
<Agent_bob> tzd in anticipation,  vfat has no permissions bits  so mount uses a psyudo permissions bit for the entire mount.   man mount  /FILESYSTEM SPECIFIC MOUNT OPTIONS     but in short   as root    mount /dev/sde1 /mnt -o dmask=000,fmask=111     will probably be to your liking
<tzd> Agent_bob: ah got it once again. Thank You :) I got the wrong destination dir. when using your /mnt everything worked!
<Agent_bob> tzd not uncommon at all.    welcome.
<Agent_bob> tzd you can change the mounted psyudo permission with this     sudo mount -o remount,dmask=000,fmask=111,rw /mnt
<tzd> Agent_bob: this might be a long shot but perhaps you know why i can't copy/move files within my NTFS hdd when trying with the built in command in Amarok (Move files to collection...)?
<Agent_bob> !ntfs | tzd
<ubotu> tzd: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Agent_bob> !ntfs-3g | tzd
<ubotu> tzd: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tzd> Agent_bob: the last bit is still a bit too advanced for me ;) I think the /mnt cmd will do for now at least :)
<Agent_bob> tzd in short    the permission is wrong.    the more precise answer is above  ^
<tzd> Agent_bob: but hmm i can create folders etc. on my ntfs drive when i go there via dolphin?
<Agent_bob> tzd understand groups ?
<tzd> Agent_bob: not really, just had a quick look at access rights 2 nights ago
<tzd> Agent_bob: according to my NTFS drive owner and groups has both read and write rights
<tzd> Agent_bob: the only thing i can think of is that Amarok is classified as "Other" which doesnt have any rights to my ntfs drive?
<stefan__> when there is an old ssh session running how can I kill the old session?
<Agent_bob> permissions are devided into three major qualifications,   one  owner       two group      three  world(or everybody else)       if you own an inode the owner permissions apply,  if you do not own but are a member of the group  then the group perms apply   if neither of the preceeding apply then the world perms apply     the permissions are   rwx   as an octet, or three digit binary mark   and there are three(well actually f
<Agent_bob> for each inode     except on an fs that doesn't support them  like ntfs and vfat
<Agent_bob> ls -l inode_name_here   will list them.
<mcquaid> i normally have the screensaver disabled, however once i lock my screen and unlock it the monitor powers down after about 10 minutes
<mcquaid> how do i disable that once i unlock the screen?
<mcquaid> i checked the screensaver and it's off
<seezer> stefan__: look for the correct session (i do that via `w`). then `ps aux | grep pts\/2 | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill` for the session at pts/2
<mcquaid> and power mgmt appears to be off as well
<Agent_bob> -rwxrwxrwx 1 greg root 52 Jan 17 04:44 testing  <<< example.   all permissions on that inode are set 1 so it is owner read write execute   group read write execute   other read write execute
<Agent_bob> tzd are you following so far ?
<tzd> Agent_bob: sorry missed that you wrote... will have a look straight away :) Thanks
<stefan__> seezer: ok I will try it, I have to go to antother administration machine, moment
<mcquaid> yes i just verified power mgmt and screen saver is off, so what's powering down my monitor?
<Agent_bob> tzd ok. i'll stop trying to explain and just stick to answering questions.   ;/
<seezer> stefan__: better just do `ps aux | grep pts\/2` and kill by hand if you're unsure
<Agent_bob> mcquaid acpi ?   bios settings ?
<seezer> stefan__: i'm out for some foot for a few minutes
<ibou_> i have crypted wma in my mit ?usic. How to decrypt
<mcquaid> well, prior to locking the screen the monitor never powers down so it's definitely not a bios setting
<seezer> heh. s,foot,food,
<ibou_> i have crypted wma in my music. How to decrypt it ?
<mcquaid> it's something that locking the screen triggers
<Agent_bob> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tzd> Agent_bob:  yes I get it :) It's my fault not being clear with my knowledge... i have just started a Linux course and recently i read about the various access rights but I'm not sure how to create groups and i don't get it why i can create folders and files on my ntfs hdd with my current user when the same user cant copy/move files within Amarok with that built in command?
<Oleander> jussi01: so on my video card ati 9200 it wont automatically go dual screen ill have to configure with 3rd party sw?
<Agent_bob> tzd "i don't get it why i can..."  check the groups permissions bit   the file manager is using your user group i'm sure  but the amarok may not be.     that would be my guess on that.
<Agent_bob> tzd thus changing the dmask/fmask for the fs will allow everything to access inodes on the device
<Agent_bob> it's all in the mount opetions.
<tzd> Agent_bob:  yes that's perhaps what i'm guessing as well... could amarok be included as the 3rd access type (Other)? If that's the case then I'll just have to change the option from "Prohibited" to "Allow read and write" right?
<Agent_bob> tzd no i don't think so. but, you can change the perms tho.   or you could change the owner to you    either way you gain full access
<Agent_bob> tzd issue     mount       no arguments at all.   and the line that mentions the fs in question paste in here    (only one line plese)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> just found this http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yJn4eUpWnGw&feature=related
<ActionParsnip> hahahaha
<tzd> Agent_bob: /dev/sdb5 on /media/sdb5 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: which is better for first time kubuntu user, beryl or compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, compiz imho
<Oleander> ok cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, tbh both are good :)
<Agent_bob> hmm ,default_permissions,   there's your problem.   while i'm not well versed on fuse mounts  i think the umask=000   will work
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: they both pretty much do the same thing then?
<Agent_bob> tzd test this    sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, kinda yeah. do some googling ;)
<Oleander> okies :)
<Agent_bob> tzd did it return any error ?
<tzd> Agent_bob:  no errors, just about to see if it helped (in amarok now)
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> i'll wait
<Agent_bob> i'm about to reboot and see what all i broke by removing python* perl*  from this system.
<ardchoille> In konqueror, how do I setup a new user agent definition?
<tzd> Agent_bob: it didn't work I'm afraid. Got the same error within Amarok when trying
<ibou__> see you later
<tzd> Agent_bob: hmm let me try one thing.... I think I'm the issue here :(
<Agent_bob> tzd ummm ok that must be an amarok issue   and seeing that i don't use it.  i'll have to defer you to ardchoille  or Jucato
<jussi01> Oleander: sorry, just got back
<ardchoille> I've never used amarok, xmms here :)
<Agent_bob> or jussi01   ^
<jussi01> Oleander: just reading back, compiz has merged with beryl - see !compiz
<trixon> Does anyone here use citrix client in kubuntu?
<intelikey> well there is no ssh without perl    maybe i could build an ssh without perl ???
<Oleander> jussi01: reinstalled kubuntu while u were away so had clean slate to work off
<Greenery> is there traceroute command line?
<intelikey> or hack a working ssh into this perl-less system...
<intelikey> Greenery tracepath
<Greenery> intelikey: tracepath <ip address> ?
<jussi01> Oleander: cool
<Oleander> just rebooting now
<intelikey> Greenery actually there is also traceroute if you install it.  but yes tracepath works well
<jussi01> Oleander: so fire away with those questions ... :)
<Greenery> ok thanks
<Bikerpeter> Hello
<Bikerpeter> I would like to ask 1 question (German or English?)
<Jucato> English in here, German in #kubuntu-de
<Bikerpeter> I installed KDE 4 with Kubuntu 7.10
<Jucato> oh I forgot to add #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 questions :)
 * Jucato tries to remember that....
<Bikerpeter> thanks for this info I will join that channel     have a good time
<Oleander> jussi01: werid i type in my pw to get admin when i'm in monitor settings and nothing happens.
<Bikerpeter> quit
<tzd> intelikey: nothing worked so i guess it's amarok, although the permissions doesn't seem to change even after the umask cmd? At least when i had a look in the gui
<Oleander> jussi01: ok in my monitor hw i have intel as primary, ati and secondary and vesa as unused.
<intelikey> tzd yeah you'll need someone else on the amarok issue.
<tzd> intelikey: alright! Anyway, thanks for all your help! Highly appreciated :)
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ActionParsnip> my turn to ask now :)
<ActionParsnip> just install kde4 but how canI remove the kde3 stuff please :D
<sirbobbyuk> does anyone else have problems connect to their Yahoo mail
<ActionParsnip> sirbobbyuk, with what application?
<sirbobbyuk> firefox
<ActionParsnip> sirbobbyuk, so you are going to mail.yahoo.com ?
<sirbobbyuk> i have just pinged the servers and there was no reply
<sirbobbyuk> yes
<sirbobbyuk> the ping sent around 460 packs of data but none was received
<ActionParsnip> sirbobbyuk, try configuring kmail / thunderbird to get the mail via POP
<sirbobbyuk> ok does that mean i will have to get the smtp and pop details
<intelikey> tzd welcome
<ActionParsnip> sirbobbyuk, yeah but theres a million walkthroughs online :)
<ActionParsnip> How can I remove KDE3 stuff now I have updated to KDE4 please
<sirbobbyuk> yeah ive noticed
<intelikey> what is this error telling me "Privilege separation user sshd does not exist"  ?
<sirbobbyuk> i did try and fined anything to kick the server....but then i thought would have to have password logon
<intelikey> that there needs to be an sshd user account ?
<sirbobbyuk> dumb thought i know
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: You don't really want to do that unless you're willing to use an incomplete desktop. (complete if you consider games and edu apps as your only uses)
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, its a virtual machine so I don't care. I'm just playing til I commit to my main system
<Eduardo> I Need setup my kubuntu to access my windows network to be a workstation somebody can ehlp me???
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, do you know the command/s please or a HOWTO
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: theoretically, removing kdelibs4c2a should do that
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, and that will remove kde3?
<Jucato> it will also remove amarok, kaffeine, etc... anything that uses kde3
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, doing it now
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, cheers man
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, backed up my virtual disk (10Gb) so its all fun and games :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> this might also help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Jucato> the Removes Kubuntu part
<Oleander> ActionParsnip: could u help with dual screens?
<ActionParsnip> !dualscreen | Oleander
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Oleander> thanks
<Dr_willis> aha - I neexd to set up My nvidia dual screen setup also. :) i just have to rember how i did it.
<ActionParsnip> Oleander, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Dr_willis> You using an nvidia card?
<ubuntu> hi
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, I've been dropped at CLI with no cursor. Do I need to reboot?
<Oleander> ati raedon 9200
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: how/when were you dropped?
<Eduardo> Oleander: How you have installed your kubuntu using a ATI video card ??
<ActionParsnip> i ran sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2a and the x server wanted to end so I said ok and I have some service reports about them starting. a floating cursor and no prompt
<Jucato> hm... weird... why would X be affected :/
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, the virtual disk is not being ccessed at all
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: try redoing it and use the link I gave instead..
<ActionParsnip> i'll reboot. willdo man
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: or can you switch to a TTY inside that VM?
<intelikey> if i set etc/ssh/sshd_conf  "UsePrivilegeSeparation no"  sshd will start.  but that of course is a security hole but if i set it to "UsePrivilegeSeparation yes"  then i get the error massage "Privilege separation user sshd does not exist"   anyone know why ?
<Oleander> Eduardo: no, because i had an onboard video card, installation would only work if i used that. now once in kubuntu i changed the intel to unused and the ati to primary 1 and secondary 1. at the moment only primary 1 is outputting
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, haha it booted :)
<Eduardo> Oleander: I tried install but I havea ATI HD2400 PRO !!! when I try to start the Xserver the Xserver get Stuck
<Eduardo> :(
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, it didnt do anything, just closed x haha
<Eduardo> In text mode I cant install the ati driver
<Eduardo> :(
<Oleander> eduardo: someone in here an hour ago told me i had a vid card that was auto installed. i didnt have to worry. there was some link with a list of ati cards and my 9200 was on it
<spiroo> Take a look on this Kickoff menu: http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/25441-1.png. Would be awesome if it could be implemented, great organized and easy to access everything. Just some nice, effects, Oxygen theme and icons and there it is ;)
<Oleander> !COMPIZ
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Eduardo> Oleander: I Heard from someone that ATI will open your drivers for linux users
<Dr_willis> Ive heard that befor...... :)
<Dr_willis> ati and nvidia have gotten better.. but they still need to open the drivers up more.
<Eduardo> its true
<Eduardo> man I'm very sad with this problem because i can't install the kubuntu on my  computer :(
<Oleander> i really wanted kubuntu but this just seems to mcuh hassle getting dual screens to work.
<CalZong> I have a problem mith the sound. When I want to play a midi file it just plays the first notes and holds, but if i use "timidity mymidifile.mid" in terminal everything works fine
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: If they only opened their specs, whether they made open drivers would be irrelevant
<Eduardo> Oleander: but i have instaled the ubuntu Its better than me :)
<Eduardo> I have a Supermicro server here for test !!! it have a omboard ati video board and that shit work fine !!!
<enotee> what do i need to create  a iso image from files
<Eduardo> how can I do that??
<Richard_Balls> I need help with adept/apt
<Richard_Balls> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<miladen> any1 here have knowledge on GFX cards?
<Dr_willis> miladen,  You are refering to what exactly?
<Dragnslcr> Richard_Balls- check /var/log/dpkg.log for errors
<miladen> I need a good gfx card for my pc that has at least 1 vga and 1 dvi output
<miladen> but i dont wanna spend a lot, cause i dont play games and stuff like that
 * Richard_Balls is a noob
<miladen> and it should be very "linux friendly"
<Richard_Balls> how?
<Dr_willis> miladen,  most of the cards that have 2 dvi - can have an adaptor to turn one into a vga
<Dr_willis> pick an nvidia card in your budget.
<miladen> yeah thats fine too
<miladen> all nvidia cards are linux supported?
<Dr_willis> pretty much
<Dragnslcr> You can get a GeForce 8400 that has a DVI and VGA output for about $60
<Dr_willis> For a lower need , nvidia has some fanless video cards out also.
<Dragnslcr> Richard_Balls- probably Kate would be the easiest
<Dr_willis> $50 or so range
<Dr_willis> nice and quite.
<Richard_Balls> ok
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<miladen> i have about $100
<miladen> to spend
<miladen> on an nvidia card... any models you recommend?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, you can get a good nVidia card for $100
<Richard_Balls> what am I looking for? I just did 'apt-get upgrade' so it's fairly long
<mangoOOOOoooo> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Eduardo> here a good NVIDIA card its cust R$1600
<miladen> what?
<Eduardo> the 8600 gt cust R$1600 here
<Eduardo> :(
<Dragnslcr> miladen- for $100 you can probably get a good 8500 or 8600
<miladen> i said i have $100 not $1600
<Eduardo> miladen: where U live?
<Dragnslcr> Richard_Balls- you can run apt-get upgrade again and see what gets added to the log
<Dragnslcr> Richard_Balls- if you have a package that you're trying to install that's broken, it should try to install it again
<Richard_Balls> nothing was added
<Oleander> help: am getting this when doing sudo apt-get update -> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege?
<Eduardo> sudo ^
<wesley> vlc is giving ab error
<Oleander> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct problme
<Richard_Balls> when I attempt to enable xorg-driver-fglrx from system settings>restricted drivers I get the error message
<Eduardo> miladen: but i'm in brazil how can I buy from you?
<wesley> vlc is getting error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52409/
<barnbarn> my lovely fresh install of kubuntu kernel panics on the "loading kernel hardware drivers"
<barnbarn> which I'm willing to bet is the nvidia agp card in it
<barnbarn> anyone have any smashing ideas how to stop it doing that?
<ibou> unstable hibernation on my dell inspiron 1520. Help plz.
<hw> ibou: Know how to use google? :>
<se7en> hmmm i was going to try hardy but ...Need to get 602MB/763MB of archives ...
<ibou> hw: yes but i didnt found the info i wanted
<ibou> didnt find
<stefan__> hello all
<stefan__> I want to connect to an astaro firewall with kvpnc via pptp
<stefan__> with M$ there is no Problem, only my local kubuntu is not working
<hw> ibou: What do you expect? How can anyone help you without a single error message?
<stefan__> when I do a traceroute I get other Ips as the M$ clients
<hw> ibou: Car doesn't start. plz help
<hw> LOL
<ibou> hw: maybe someone who had the same problem on the same laptop ?
<huso> holaaaa
<ibou> hw: anyway thanks for your helpful participation
<FaiDillinGer> hey whats up you all
<stefan__> when I add routes in kvpnc the remote site is hanging up
<stefan__> can someone help?
<hw> ibou: In that case: "Anyone here using dell inspiron 1520?"
<ibou> if you want...
<Lynoure> ibou: hibernation is common problem, tiresome to troubleshoot, but you have googled for  gutsy inspiron 1520 hibernation  already and tried some measures you found?
<ibou> Lynoure: yes i did
<ibou> Lynoure: now it's better because i can suspend
<ibou> and my hibernation works but only sometimes
<ibou> Lynoure: i used this page : http://boulderjams.wordpress.com/2007/02/20/ubuntu-dell-suspend-fix/
<Richard_Balls> and now I can't install any new packages
<Richard_Balls> from command line or from adept
<wesley> i cant get my screen good i got 19 inch tft widescreen on 1,024 x 768 but if i try 1440x900 then its not full screen
<Lynoure> ibou: it working sometimes sounds strange. When it does not work, how does it fail?
<ibou> Lynoure: the screen become black but the pc doesn't shut down
<Julietta2> hi all !  There is a new forum called Exotics Forum and it has free membership option !  Exotics Adult Forum ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com/index.htm !...
<Julietta2> hi all !  There is a new forum called Exotics Forum and it has free membership option !  Exotics Adult Forum ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com/index.htm !...
<seezer> wesley: which graphics card do you have?
<Lynoure> ibou: do you have any guesses on what is different when it does not work?
<se7en> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Lynoure> ibou: "
<Lynoure> What video are you using? With fglrx, I have to set the screensaver to "Blank" only, as the suspend/resume scripts will lock the screen. If something that uses GL is running, the machine locks hard and refuses to suspend."
<Lynoure> ibou: so, that could be your difference, no big idea on how to fix it, I don't use fglrx...
<ibou> Lynoure: yes maybe
<edi> hi, how can i paste the content of the clipboard (middleclick) with a keycombination?
<jpatrick> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ibou> Lynoure: the problem is that since im french it's hard to describe you the situation in english
<ibou> Lynoure: but thanks for your help ill try to test some gl things
<edi> if i mark a text it can be pasted with a middleclick, but how paste it with a hotkey?
<ibou> Lynoure: my video card is geforce 8600 GT
<se7en> edi: ctrl + shift + insert
<soulrider> does anyone know if the latest xorg is breaking toher things?
<edi> se7en doesnt work....
<se7en> does for me edi ...
<edi> where i can i configure this key?
<se7en> have a look at kcontrol regional & accdssibility > keyboard shortcuts
<se7en> edi
<se7en> application shortcuts > paste selection is ctrl shift insert
<Richard_Balls> I'm having a lot of trouble installing any new packages but I keep getting "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<edi> se7en: thats strange, keykombination was set like u said, but didnt work, changed the key doesnt work either...
<seezer> Richard_Balls: you could try `apt-get install -f` in a terminal to get more detailed information
<se7en> edi sorry but than i can't help ...
<fernando_> I am trying to isntall codeblocks, but the package is break, any idea?
<Richard_Balls> seezer: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<seezer> Richard_Balls: and if you try `sudo apt-get install $yourpackage` you get an error?
<stf> Hi. Running feisty I think. When I do Ctrl+Alt+F1 I get a black screen instead of a virtual terminal. What's going on?
<Richard_Balls> yes
<seezer> Richard_Balls: could you paste all the console output to a pastebin please
<Richard_Balls> ah
<Richard_Balls> no need
<Richard_Balls> 'install xorg-driver-fglrx' brings 'xorg-driver-fglrx: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable'
<stf> Hi. When I do Ctrl+Alt+F1 I get a black screen instead of a virtual terminal. What's going on?
<seezer> Richard_Balls: what version of kubuntu do you use?
<Richard_Balls> 7.10
<Richard_Balls> installed yesterday
<seezer> did you refresh your repositories yet?
<Richard_Balls> with apt-get update/upgrade?
<seezer> Richard_Balls: version 3.3.6-15ubuntu2 of libstdc++5 is in gutsy/main
<seezer> apt-get update yes
<Richard_Balls> yes
<seezer> or use adept manager
<Oleander> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<seezer> Richard_Balls: what tells you `apt-cache policy libstdc++5`?
<seezer> (always with sudo)
<Richard_Balls> installed: none/candidate: none
<U238Willy> hey guys.. i have two .debs one is dependent on the other to install.. (i get a dependency error when I try to Gdebi either one)
<U238Willy> any ideas?
<seezer> Richard_Balls: then something is wrong with your repositories. it's in main/ - you should have that
<seezer> Richard_Balls: easiest way would be to start adept_manager and Adept>Manage Repositories
<seezer> you get a list of "Downloadable from the Internet" - i'd activate everything (perhaps not source code if you don't need it) and choose a fitting option from "Download from:"
<seezer> in the tab "Third-Party Software" disable the cdrom and in "Updates" i'd suggest "Important security updates", "Recommended updates" and "Unsupported updates"
<seezer> close, fetch updates and try again
<Richard_Balls> okay
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks  :-)
<seezer> BluesKaj: howdy!
<BluesKaj> hi seezer
<emilsedgh> howdy BluesKaj
<Richard_Balls> that did teh trick seezer
<Richard_Balls> thanks
<venik> I need help in accessing an external USB hard drive from Kubuntu 7.10
<venik> It USED to work, but now I cannot access it from Linux
<seezer> Richard_Balls: you're welcome. strange that you had to do that anyway..
<tzd> i need help auto-mounting a newly formatted hdd. It's now formatted as ext3 but I have to mount it manually and I'm not quite sure how to modify the fstab. Help someone please?
<seezer> venik: what did you do in the meantime? ;)
<venik> My USB drive is formatted as VFAT
<tzd> venik: have you had it in windows environment recently?
<venik> updated programs, etc
<venik> no
<seezer> tzd: KDE offers a gui for that via SystemSettings>Advanced>Disk&Filesystems
<stefan__> I want to do route add permant but can not find away to do it
<venik> I tried to enable it through the SystemSettings, but failed
<stefan__> can someone help?
<tzd> seezer:  thanks, I'll have a look there soon :)
<seezer> venik: do you see the drive in storage:// ?
<venik> it does not even appear there
<venik> (although it used to)
<venik> no, it is not in the STORAGE
<tzd> venik: one thing that worked for me was to disable to option "boot as user"
<venik> to try that I have to see it in the systemsetting
<tzd> venik: oh, never mind what i just said then :)
<seezer> venik: pull it out - wait a little
<seezer> venik: look at the last lines of `dmesg` in a terminal
<venik> sI tried disconnecting it a few times
<seezer> then plug it in and recall dmesg
<Richard_Balls> my computer has a utility partition in /dev/sda1
<venik> I can READ it as root from the terminal
<Richard_Balls> I don't want it appearing in storage media
<Richard_Balls> will 'delete' hide it or delete the partition?
<venik> actually, not from the terminal but from Krusader if I am root
<venik> but I cannot write to it, or drag and rop to it as I used to be able to do
<venik> somehow, I think my fstab file got corrupted
<seezer> venik: how do you mount it?
<venik> but it is all Chinese to me
<venik> Other USB drive (flash) work fine
<seezer> manually/via fstab or do you just plug it in and wait for hal to handle it?
<venik> I just unplug the USB wire, wait, and replug it
<venik> I tried to mount it using mountman, which also used to work, but now returns an error
<BluesKaj> hiya emilsedgh ...was on the phone
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: np, just wanted to say 'howdy' to you :P
<venik> can I paste my fstab here?
<seezer> venik: hm i don't know mountman but hal and kde should handle it if you plug it in
<genii> !paste|venik
<ubotu> venik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<seezer> genii: thx :)
 * BluesKaj passes genii a hot cuppa coffee
<venik> I just pasted it there
<genii> BluesKaj: Thanks
<genii> BluesKaj: Go a flu cure? Could use that too....
<seezer> genii: same here.. :/
<seezer> venik: thats nice. now show us the url
<genii> venik: Remember to give us the website address of the stuff you put there so we can go see it
<venik> since I do not speak fstab, I am reluctant to play with it
<seezer> you shouldn't need to anyway
<venik> sorry-- here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52418/
<BluesKaj> genii, snowed in here ... got a 2ft snowbank at the end of the driveway ...biggie storm here last nite
<genii> seezer: The kde gui mount app puts weird crap sometimes into the fstab, looks like html codes occasionally
<seezer> genii: ouch. looks like that.
<seezer> didn't have this problems before
<genii> BluesKaj: No snow here but hella high winds..like 90kph
<BluesKaj> yup, 50-60 here
<tzd> seezer:  the KDE option for mounting was great stuff :) I havent rebooted yet but it worked immediately. Will my "new" settings overwrite the old settings in fstab? In my old settings i had a NTFS partition mounted where i now mount an ext3 partition. It's basically the same thing, only thing that differs is the filesystem
<venik> Is it OK to rename fstab and reboot?
<seezer> tzd: the fstab should already be "fixed" - just have a look at it
<venik> maybe it will create a correct fstab this time?
<genii> venik: no
<venik> ok
<seezer> tzd: it's quite easy to understand - or paste it in a pastebin and we'll probably tell you ;)
<venik> the offending drive is LACIE
<genii> venik: If you do that the system will be unable to mount the root partition
<venik> ok, I am glad I asked ;-)
<seezer> venik: did you reformat the drive?
<venik> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!
<venik> I shall if that is the only way
<tzd> seezer: it's been updated. I'll do the settings from the kde menu from now on, thanks a lot for your help :)
<genii> seezer: Note <device> cdrom   etc etc  <-- crap like what I described before
<venik> but since I can read it, but not write to it, I thought it is not broken
<seezer> genii: yeah.. too bad..
<genii> venik: With the drive plugged in please do:  sudo fdisk -l      as well as: blkid         and put those results also into a pastebin for us to see
<genii> work calls me, AFK a bit
<venik> can any of you experts look at my fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52418/ and let me know what you think?
<Eduardo> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Eduardo> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ForgeAus> is Jucato there?
<stefan__> I want to do as permanent route an followed the instaructions here:
<stefan__> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-234207.html
<stefan__> but this is nnot working, the route dont come up
<stefan__> can someone help?
<genii> back
<genii> venik: Without the result of: sudo fdisk -l     there is no way to know which /dev entries to put for the problemmatic drives
<venik> ok-- I shall paste that in a second
<venik> Voila:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52429/
<genii> venik: Reading, thanks
<seezer> stefan__: could you show me your route adding line?
<venik> the results of venik's sudo fdisk -l
<stefan__> #!/bin/sh
<stefan__> # Set static routes
<stefan__> #
<stefan__> /sbin/route add -net 172.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.104.225.1
<seezer> that's in /etc/network/if-up.d/ right?
<seezer> and executable
<stefan__> yes
<stefan__> and its executeable!
<seezer> do you use knetworkmanager?
<genii> venik: I do not see any entry which could be the lacie, did you have it powered on and connected by the usb cord when you issued the command?
<venik> yes, I did
<stefan__> yes I used it also, but not to add a route
 * genii goes back to re-examine
<seezer> venik: does it appear in `lsusb`?
<vijay_> hi
<stefan__> what can I do?
<genii> venik: What is the size of the lacie disk?
<Autoscum> Hey guys, my soundcard crapped up for no reason...
<Autoscum> What's up with that? :D
<venik> I do not see an lsusb
<venik> I just powered down and up again.  Let me try it again
<Autoscum> I mean - XMMS just skips fast through the song, I don't hear any sound or anything...
<Autoscum> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stefan__> !route
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Autoscum> genii: Bulgaria? :P
<venik> I still do not see it...
<genii> Autoscum: Me? Canada
<Autoscum> Ah..
<Autoscum> Because genii means genius in Bulgarian. :p
<seezer> stefan__: hm. strange. could you add something like 'echo foo >> /tmp/bar' into the script to check if it gets called
<vijay_> can any1 tell me how to install firefox in kubuntu?
<Autoscum> vijay_ go to Add/Remove Programs and search for Firefox
<Autoscum> :)
<venik> use ADD/REMOVE program, type FIREFOX in the search box
<stefan__> yes bar is the in tmp when I restart networking!
<genii> venik: OK. You say you can mount it occasionally. Do whatever it is that acomplishes this. Then in Konsole issue: cat /etc/mtab    and put that please to the pastebin
<stefan__> btw kubuntu 7.10
<ForgeAus> I finally fixed my font problem
<ForgeAus> still no X tho
<genii> Autoscum: Oddly I've heard that exact same thing about Bulgaria and my nickname here at least 5-6 times now
<avator33> ligo hlp pls
<Autoscum> genii: Now isn't that strange? :)
<Autoscum> Heh.
<genii> venik: The mtab file contains a list of currently mounted filesystems, so we should then know what device, also what options etc etc
<Autoscum> Where does your nickname come from?
<venik> OK-- here it is (my mtab) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52431/
<seezer> stefan__: hm. really strange. you have an interface in the gws network up?
<BluesKaj> well, the nick genii in english means plural (more than one genius) , which could be misinterpreted as multiple geniuses or presonalities ?  :-)
<venik> I probably should reboot and try these things again
<BluesKaj> err personalities
<Autoscum> BluesKaj: I doubt it. :D
<BluesKaj> hehe
<ForgeAus> Blues, well can't be MPD, it doesn't really exist anymore, that was reclassified as DID (Dissociative Identity Disorder)
<genii> Autoscum: My name means the same as in Bulgarian
<ForgeAus> I mean seriously Every Actor has MPD as their profession!
<genii> venik: OK, reading
<Autoscum> genii: Nice! :D
<Autoscum> lulz
<venik> it is possible that there is something wrong somewhere with the drives, since when I reboot it often getrs stuck at one point, with the blue bar 1/4 of the way to finishing
<BluesKaj> bah humbug.... psyhco-babble strikes again :)
<stefan__> ähh, gws?
<stefan__> networking is up
<ForgeAus> no thats the Empire, or didn't you watch Star Wars :)
 * BluesKaj is losing spelling memory
<seezer> stefan__: ermn. gateway
<stefan__> only the route dont comes up
<BluesKaj> use dig in the terminal
<Autoscum> So my problem: My soundcard doesn't work. It doesn't give any error, XMMS plays 10x faster with no sound and flash crashes.
<stefan__> there is only a default route
<Autoscum> Any ideas, anyone?
<stefan__> now I have to add another tot do vpn
<venik> genii, do u see anything worthwhile in my mtab, or should I reboot and try again?
<Richard_Balls> >.> I installed fglrx
<Richard_Balls> and restarted
<Richard_Balls> I have a cursor and a black screen
<stefan__> someone else has same problem wirh permanent route add on kubuntu 7.10?
<venik> rebooting
<genii> venik: There is something unusual there, and also in your previous fstab post. The / seems to be mounted in 2 locations
<BluesKaj> stefan , try neotrace pro on wine ...I think it's floating around on the net in certain pirate sites altho it's been officially discontinued
<simion314> can some one help me to install a driver for the sound card? here are the instructions http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52419/ , i have some problems because of the folder   structure
<venik> genii, that does not sound good
<BluesKaj> well gents and gentilles, gotta go push some snow , BBL.
<genii> venik: To tell for certain I ned to see output of command: blkid    to compare sda1 and sda5 UUID agains the fstab file
<venik> ok-- let me get that
<seezer> stefan__: perhaps it is a timing problem - tried the "up" variant via /etc/network/interfaces before?
 * genii hands BluesKaj a scarf and some hotpockets warmers
<seezer> where you can add it to the corresponding interface
<stefan__> no, what have I to do
<stefan__> ?
<seezer> stefan__: look at the website you showed me
<stefan__> ok
<simion314> can some one help me to install a driver for the sound card? here are the instructions http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52419/ , i have some problems because of the folder   structure
<venik> genii, the blkid is in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52432/
<genii> venik: OK thanks
<seezer> out for some nicotine..
<stefan__> you mean I should try it in /etc/networking/interfaces?
<stefan__> ok, ill try
<Richard_Balls> aaand now grub doesn't give me a list of operating systems
<Richard_Balls> just a black screen with some gibberish
<Richard_Balls> and whenever I press a key it gives me more
<ForgeAus> Richard sounds like your menu.list is messed up
<ForgeAus> under /boot/grub ???
<stefan__> when I do this the interface dont comes up!
<stefan__> only neetworking restart, or is a reboot necessary?
<Richard_Balls> yeah ForgeAus
<Richard_Balls> I'm not sure why that would have happened or how to fix it
<genii> venik: Sorry for lag, work is getting a bit busy. But anyhow: kdesu kate /etc/fstab           and then comment out the last 4 lines at the bottom by putting a # at the start of the lines. then save it and exit. After that to reboot (I normally do not suggest reboots but your / is mounted in 2 spots right now, this needs fixing)
<genii> venik: I will return in 3-4 minutes, need to accomplish some work and return
<vijay__> how to install firefox in kubuntu ? i pls tell me
<sars> sudo apt-get install firefox
<sars> make sure that you update the dep by typing sudo apt-get update in console
<vijay__> i m new in linux/
<seezer> stefan__: i mean "put a line 'up /sbin/route add ....' below the interface in /etc/network/interfaces"
<Vermux> so here is the problem :
<vijay__> ys
<Vermux> I just installed kubuntu. since then, every time adept updates I get the following error: "there was an error commiting changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or commit would break packages
<stefan__> okay it seems I have it, the permission were wrong I think, set it to 755, all is running!
<stefan__> look herer, shorter discription:
<stefan__> http://boilinglinux.blogspot.com/2007/12/how-to-add-permanent-route.html
<stefan__> thanks!!! seezer :)
<Vermux> additionaly, in Yahoo home page the "more" menu covers the search line
<Richard_Balls> Vermux
<Vermux> yes
<Richard_Balls> in adept_manager
<Vermux> Richard_Balls: yes
<Richard_Balls> select sources
<Richard_Balls> uhh
<Vermux> savicevic1
<Richard_Balls> just a second
<Vermux> sssssssds
<Autoscum> My soundcard doesn't work. It doesn't give any error, XMMS plays 10x faster with no sound and flash crashes.
<seezer> stefan__: hum? how should it create /tmp/bla then?
<Autoscum> Any ideas, anyone?
<Vermux> Richard_Balls: ok
<Richard_Balls> adept>manage repositories
<seezer> stefan__: if the permissions were 'wrong' it shouldn't been able to be executed.
<seezer> strange..
<Richard_Balls> select community-maintained and software restcited by copyright
<seezer> but nice it's working for you now. :)
<genii> back
<Richard_Balls> and disable cdrom in third-party software tab
<seezer> Richard_Balls: nice to see you giving your knowledge back to the people :)
<Richard_Balls> ha
<kye> how can i setup a fsck for the next time i reboot.. it says if i start one while the file system is mounter it could cause issues?
<simion314> can some one help me to install a driver for the sound card? here are the instructions http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52419/ , i have some problems because of the folder   structure
<simion314> does anyone knows a how to for build drivers?
<Vermux> Richard_Balls: ok, what now. all the updates I have done are lost?
<Richard_Balls> sudo apt-get install
<snowbird> i cant     query   a modem tried      two one  dial up one   dsl both work on  live and show up as in  ports
<Vermux> Richard_Balls: I downloaded adobe flash player in the adept manager and got the same error
<genii> venik: You alive over there? ;)
<Vermux> Richard_Balls: I tried to dosudo apt-get install and get the following: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem
<luisram> hola a todos
<sui> nihao
<sui> hallo
<luisram> alguien a instalado vmgl para virtualbox
<se7en> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<luisram> gracias
<ubuntu_> hello all
<Newb_kubuntu> :D
<K44ALL_Marphine> Good morning Kubuntu users! Please allow me to introduce myself before delving into the eight hundred questions I have regarding this OS, which is new to me. I have been running Kubuntu for about a week, and it's my first foray into the Linux universe.
<K44ALL_Marphine> I'm not a computer novice - I even had a tech support gig for about four years for a dialup ISP, but this Linuk thing is totally new to me
<jpatrick> K44ALL_Marphine: hi
<Newb_kubuntu> lol
<emilsedgh> hey K44ALL_Marphine
<Newb_kubuntu> neeeewwwwwbbsss
<Newb_kubuntu> its ok me to
<K44ALL_Marphine> to draw a Windows paralell, you can't just tell me to go to the controll pannel, you say Start--->settings--->control pannel... were this WinBlows that I needed support for and were it that I have the same level of knowledge about it as I do Kubuntu
<K44ALL_Marphine> so like I said, I have about 800 issues.  To preface this, I gotta say that I LOVE this shizznit. It's so STABLE, and the same hardware running Win666 crashed about three times a day
<K44ALL_Marphine> but to start out with, the default install fails to recognise my Belkin 802.11G USB adapter
<jpatrick> !ohmy | K44ALL_Marphine
<ubotu> K44ALL_Marphine: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<K44ALL_Marphine> I don't know if these drivers exist for that atter, don't know how to go about looking, and should by chance, I happen to locate them, I'm clueless on the install
<K44ALL_Marphine> oookies ubotu sry
<jpatrick> !bot > K44ALL_Marphine
<Vermux> jpatrick: hi
<jpatrick> K44ALL_Marphine: go to KMenu -> System -> Adept and you can install everything from there
<jpatrick> Vermux: hey, how did it go?
<K44ALL_Marphine> lol I noticed when it automagically opened a new chat window
<Lynoure> K44ALL_Marphine: What drivers are you looking for?
<Vermux> jpatrick: not good
<Lynoure> oh, usb net adapter... usually not very happy hardware
<Vermux> jpatrick: I installed kubuntu. but having problems
<jpatrick> Vermux: ah...
<K44ALL_Marphine> Well it's not happy or sad... it's just *not* at this point lokl
<Lynoure> K44ALL_Marphine: Would you know the model number for that one, there are several that match the stats, I think
<Vermux> jpatrick: how I install files from the internet? for example Im trying to watch a movie using adobe flash player. it opens adobe website and give me the option to download .tar.gz.file
<Vermux> jpatrick: what do I do next?
<jpatrick> Vermux: install flashplugin-nonfree
<K44ALL_Marphine> drivers for this Belkin 802.11G usb adapter
<K44ALL_Marphine> hrm justa sec
<vijay_> how to install firefox in kubuntu?
<K44ALL_Marphine> F5D7050
<jpatrick> !firefox | vijay_
<ubotu> vijay_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<K44ALL_Marphine> That's the model - a Belkin 802.11G USB adapter model # F5D7050
<linux__> salut
<se7en> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Vermux> jpatrick: I installed it. but even though I did that it still asks me to instal the player. it seems that adept_manager didnt update the system. Also- up untill now, everytime I installed something with adept_manager it gave me the following error message: "There was an error commiting changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or commit would break changes"
<smeril> i have a simple question regarding how to use media files with ubuntu how can i see google video youtube and also play mp3, waw, mpeg, mpg and avi files? And i would also like to know more about easy installations
<vijay_> firefox is not here in kubuntu
<K44ALL_Marphine> And please keep in mind - anyone that offers me help - assume that I don't know any part of my anatomy from anything else that is n*not* part of my anatomy
<smeril> me too
<se7en> vijay_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<intelikey> K44ALL_Marphine what's the issue ?
<jpatrick> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Lynoure> K44ALL_Marphine: ah, at least someone has gotten that to work, but using a third party package. See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/139070 or more specifically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/139070/comments/21
<K44ALL_Marphine> Can't get my Belkin 802.11G USB adapter model  F5D7050 to be recognised at all with Kubuntu Dapper Drake
<smeril> thanks  i will try
<Lynoure> K44ALL_Marphine: But, not the easiest stuff in the world. You could try the .deb Tim gave, but at your own risk and it probably still takes steps after that (not sure what, I don't play with usb wlan)
<intelikey> K44ALL_Marphine im usb'less  so no help there.
<genii> K44ALL_Marphine: First try to load the usbnet driver
<Lynoure> K44ALL_Marphine: it will probably still not work with knetwork-manager, after you get it to that state
<Lynoure> I guess he did not like my help :)
<vijay_> how to install kppp in ubuntu?
<MarcC> how do I empty trash for items that I deleted as root?
<intelikey> Lynoure i like your help.  :)
<intelikey> Lynoure and while we're at it...  :)
<Lynoure> intelikey: oh, thank you :)
<se7en> vijay_: it is installed
<intelikey> howto trubble shoot  ssh auth failure ?
<intelikey> trouble shoot even
<vijay_> no there in not looking
<K44ALL_Marphine> Well here's the thing - I can follow directions of they are more explicit than hardcore pr0n shot from ten angles, but if instructions are in any way incomplete or assume some knowledge of the OS, I'm more skrewed than a twelve year old Thai hooker
<Lynoure> intelikey: Assuming access, or no access to the logs on the sshd side of things?
<Vermux> jpatrick: I didnt get it. I cannot install it now because it has bug in it?
<intelikey> Lynoure full access
<bazhang> K44ALL_Marphine: language
<jpatrick> Vermux: yeah, blame adobe
<intelikey> Lynoure i can connect one way  but not back again
<Lynoure> intelikey: hmm, rephrase that?
<se7en> vijay_: alt + F2 and write kppp
<Vermux> jpatrick: but isnt it a bug only in the uptae for flash?
<K44ALL_Marphine> Like that thing you just said genii - "load usbnet driver" - where do I locate said driver and what is the process that I would utilize to load it?
<jpatrick> Vermux: and install I believe
<intelikey> both machines are setup about the same.   i can ssh into one from the other  but not the other from the one
<Lynoure> intelikey: what happens when you try?
<intelikey> root@192.168.0.6's password:
<intelikey> Permission denied, please try again.
<intelikey> and the password is right.
<intelikey> and root is not locked out.
<Vermux> ok, forget about that. I have bigger problems I suspect
<trappist> intelikey: did you disable root login in sshd_config?
<Lynoure> intelikey: are you sure sure sure the configurations are totally same? no ssh for root is quite common default
<cnStarz> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Vermux> jpatrick:  up untill now, everytime I installed something with adept_manager it gave me the following error message: "There was an error commiting changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or commit would break changes"
<se7en> intelikey: is there a root acount on the 0,6 system
<jpatrick> !adeptfix > Vermux
<intelikey> se7en there is a root account on all linux boxen
<trappist> intelikey: well not all - it's possible to get rid of it
<genii> K44ALL_Marphine: since using KDE, open up program Konsole. Then type in:   sudo modprobe usbnet                         it will ask for password, put your usual one in
<cnStarz> is there a kde4 channel?
<se7en> well some of them don't allow ssh to the root intelikey
<intelikey> trappist ok should i say a uid=0 account on all ?
<intelikey> se7en i know   /etc/ssh/sshd_conf   PermitRootLogin no/yes
<K44ALL_Marphine> cool thx genii - executing those commands now
<trappist> intelikey: not quite :)  it's possible to delegate everything and not have a superuser at all.  of course that will break some software, but it can be done.
<SSJ_GZ> cnStarz: #kubuntu-kde4
<cnStarz> thanks
<trappist> intelikey: is it maybe set up for key-only authentication?
<Lynoure> intelikey: But, you have root account, with the password you typed in, right? anything fun in auth.log?
<trappist> or, is your caps-lock on?
<K44ALL_Marphine> was it supposed to provide any output to Konsole?
<intelikey> negitive.
<genii> K44ALL_Marphine: K44ALL_MarphineIf successful, no
<K44ALL_Marphine> It didn't give me an error... or anything
<genii> bah
<intelikey> Lynoure looking at auth.log ....
<se7en> intelikey: can you ssh in as a normal user
<tdn> What packages do I need to remove to make a regular Ubuntu into an Ubuntu Server?
<jpatrick> !purekde > tdn
<jpatrick> tdn: just don't install kde later
<intelikey> Lynoure ummmm  /var/log/auth.log is non-exsistant
<genii> K44ALL_Marphine: Thats a good thing then. Now do: dmesg|tail  and see if it has any mention of the usb adapter
<tdn> jpatrick, ok. Thanks.
<trappist> intelikey: check syslog.conf to see where auth logs are going, or sshd_config to see what log facility is being used
<Lynoure> intelikey: hmm, that's weird....
<intelikey> se7en not on that server.  root or nothing.  and atm. not root.
<thomas`> what software do I best use to get as much information about my HD as possible, to be precise, I need te production serial.
<trappist> thomas`: depends on the hard drive.  is it ide? scsi? sata?
<K44ALL_Marphine> k... what's the character between dmesg and tail?
<thomas`> sata
<thomas`> trappist:
<trappist> K44ALL_Marphine: |
<intelikey> let me go away and reboot that box.    brb
<genii> K44ALL_Marphine: It's called a pipe symbol...usually found above/near Enter key
<thomas`> trappist: any ideas?
<trappist> thomas`: not sure, but maybe that's in /proc/scsi/sg/device_strs
<K44ALL_Marphine> ...but Menu--->System Settings--->Network Settings only shows my ethernet adapter still
<thomas`> trappist: nop thats not it
 * genii looks for his advil
<Lynoure> genii: is the bug I pointed K44ALL_Marphine to fixed? Because it would keep the usb adapter from working...
<intelikey> i think my logging is hoeZd
<trappist> thomas`: ah, got it.  sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda (or sdb or whatever)
<intelikey> tty24 [root@dell.~] ls /var/log
<intelikey> dmesg  sulog
<trappist> intelikey: woah
<intelikey> if i hadn't done it my self i'd sware that i'd been hacked.
<genii> Lynoure: I'm going to go look at it right now. He's not using the 2.6.22 kernel tho obviously, if he is on 6.06
<Lynoure> genii: oh, missed that bit...
<thomas`> trappist: thanx
<intelikey> the daemons that facilatate logging are probably not installed....
<Lynoure> intelikey: "make it as simple as it can be and no simpler" somehow applies here.
<K44ALL_Marphine> I gotta go check the laundry but will return in about five minutes... thank all esp genii for help rendered so far, and I plan on presuing this further upon my return. Thank you all for tolerating my total n00bieness
<Lynoure> intelikey: I gotta go to get some paid work done. Good luck with the process.
<intelikey> Lynoure you sujest the later portion of that phrase i assume
<intelikey> Lynoure sure.  thanks.
<MichaelSammels> When I run the Ubuntu LiveCD or install on my desktop, my monitor says that the input is not supported. Card is an Intel 845G.
<MichaelSammels> Kubuntu*
<arab_> hy all people
<intelikey> i guess that i'll have to hack around some more to force sshd to work without being installed....
<MichaelSammels> Any ideas?
<intelikey> ooops...
<genii> K44ALL_Marphine: The next driver to load would be the rt2500usb
<arab_> why "ooops.."? intelikey
<intelikey> MichaelSammels when it is telling you that press  ctrl+alt+plus
<arab_> hy
<arab_> w8tah
<W8TAH> hello
<MichaelSammels> intelikely: input not supported (monitor output)
<MichaelSammels> Obh wait
<MichaelSammels> :P
<intelikey> MichaelSammels yes
<MichaelSammels> I will
<MichaelSammels> :D
<MichaelSammels> Cheers
<MichaelSammels> Does this work for the LiveCD?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> in fact press it several times with a slight delay between
<arab_> hy intelikey
<MichaelSammels> What does it do...
<intelikey> step through the modes
<intelikey> arab_ shalom
<arab_> somewhere can help me?
<arab_> ok
<arab_> who are you?
<sars> how kind of prob have u
<sars> arab
<intelikey> arab_ sars help you will
<intelikey> :)
<sars> hehe i will help u more
<MichaelSammels> intelikely if I do this do I get graphics?
<sars> here no place for your derty polycical sheet
<intelikey> MichaelSammels hopefully  that's why i sujested it.
<trappist> omg the spelling hurts
<MichaelSammels> :D Trying when WinServer shuts down
<intelikey> trappist be nice.  you know i can't spell my own name.
<trappist> intelikey: it's everybody at once all of a sudden!  like it's spell-everything-wrong day or something
<intelikey> did you miss the memo ?
<trappist> intelikey: apparently!
<affan> HI All, I am getting the error "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.". I have tried restarting the computer as well as running the dpkg --configure -a command. But I still get the same error... any ideas? thanks!
<arab_> somewhere speak portuguese?
<gladier_> affan: apt-get update
<bjwebb> no sound is playing, where do i start
<genii> intelikey: Was that the one about International Dyxlesia day?
<sars> no francais oui arab oui
<arab_> no sars
<sars> takalam bil3arabia
<bjwebb> !ubuntu-pt arab_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-pt arab_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arab_> tanks!
<affan> gladier_: I just did that. I still get the same error.
<Vermux> youtube
<MichaelSammels> intelikey: is that the + on the numeric keypad or along the function keys row?
<trappist> !pt | arab_
<ubotu> arab_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<trappist> oh oops I was scrolled up
<intelikey> ok i think i may have found it.    i can ssh into the box from itself  but not from the network     now  do i need to list   listen addresses for all ip's on the lan ?
<intelikey> genii yes it was.      "have some coffee?"
<chx> I am running kubuntu gutsy and looking for a ftp program that can download one big file on multiple threads.
<intelikey> MichaelSammels on the num pad.    but you missed my answer
<intelikey> anyone knows sshd_conf   well enough to tell me if there is a way to listen on the entire lan with one line ?
<intelikey> listen 192.168.0.0/24   or something ?
<intelikey> ListenAddress 192.168.0. ^
<jannis> hi, i've a small problem. i am using kde4 (launchpad-sources) and openoffice.org. when i klick file->save as, a new window comes up wich sais: no contact to klauncher (own translation from german). what can i do?
<Vermux> how can I cause my computer to use a lot of resources to check its stability?
<intelikey> kde4 support is in another channel
<jannis> wich?
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mark__> anyone know any good 3D games?
<intelikey> Vermux stress testing ?
<genii> Vermux render something huge in POV
<jussi01> mark__: what kind of games?
<intelikey> should be some good sujestion on the web about that
<jussi01> !games | mark__
<ubotu> mark__: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jussi01> mark__: I recomned tremulous
<mark__> whats it like?
<jussi01> !info tremulous
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (gutsy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<jussi01> mark__: ^^
<intelikey> cat /dev/hda | tar -xj - > /dev/null
<intelikey> ooops -cj
<mark__> i'll give it a try :)
<intelikey> that should load it down for a little while
<intelikey> Vermux   ^
<genii> intelikey: I've decided you're devious and evil
<genii> ;)
<intelikey> genii ?
<intelikey> he was asking for a stress test.
<intelikey> that's a do nothing stress test if it actually works, i haven't tried it.
<Vermux> intelikey: I have dual boot system with windows as well. the computer froze several times. I installed kubuntu yesterday and since then it didnt freeze. I want to have the computer work hard so I can test and see if it freezes or not
<Vermux> genii: ^
<intelikey> Vermux check that cat string   if it doesn't fail to run it should do the trick
<intelikey> Vermux   cat /dev/hda | tar -cj - > /dev/null
<Vermux> genii: the freezing not necessarily has connection with using many resources I think but at least I can test it somehow
<Vermux> intelikey: ^
<intelikey> des quatro
<JoshOvki> hi
<genii> Vermux: You may like to check out http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=5317   although I do not know if possibly a .deb for it exists someplace
<Vermux> intelikey:
<Vermux> cat: /dev/hda: No such file or directory
<Vermux> tar: -: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<Vermux> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<genii> Vermux: use sda instead then
<intelikey> yeah try sda   in place of hda
<intelikey> or what ever your hard drive is
<intelikey> cat /proc/partitions will show it
<intelikey> as would    sudo fdisk -l
<LamerMan> hi everyone! is that possible to create a user without password?
<intelikey> which is less typing
<intelikey> LamerMan sure
<intelikey> LamerMan how do you want it to function ?
<jckl> what is the easiest way to set transparency in the titlebars without running a skin?
<intelikey> no way to login or login without any password prompt ?
<LamerMan> intelikey, when some user sees a list of users he just clicks on his without typing the password
<LamerMan> that what i would like to do
<LamerMan> :)
<hydrogen> LamerMan: you can do that
<hydrogen> in systemsettings
<hydrogen> advanced, login manager
<hydrogen> it lets you select what users can log in without a password
<Vermux> intelikey: I cant su as root. how do I create a password for the root?
<hydrogen> !sudo | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<hydrogen> !root | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hydrogen> i was close :/
<intelikey> LamerMan you will probably have to adjust your dm to allow it   and then  sudo passwd name -d
<LamerMan> thanks! i'll try advanced, login manager :)
<intelikey> Vermux sudo passwd root
<intelikey> Vermux but you probably want to learn a little about sudo   as per the url above ^
<genii> intelikey: just sudo passwd works actually
<intelikey> genii yes i know that.  but it's good habit to use passwd <name>
<intelikey> prevents some common oops's
<LamerMan> in the "advanced, login manager" there's also AutoLogin :) that's exactly what i need
<intelikey> LamerMan you can have timed login too
 * intelikey uses autologin in the console
<ardchoille> !supportroot | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<intelikey> ardchoille don't grawl at me.  he asked "how do I create a password for the root?"
<cmacis> Hi all. I just got a book on gnome programming, so how can I most easily change from kde to gnome? Is it going to be downloading a ubuntu cd, backing up home and removing kubuntu?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Then direct him to the factoid for !sudo
<LamerMan> intelikey, thanks. I'll keep it in mind, now i hope this setting in the "Login manager" will be enough for me
<Vermux> intelikey:
<Vermux> cat /dev/sda | tar -cj - > /dev/null
<Vermux> tar: -: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<Vermux> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<intelikey> ardchoille i'll do no such a damnd thing.   and you don't need to kick me out,  i can find the door myself.
<Odd-rationale> My system tray got messed up. Instead of having two rows of icons, they line up in one row - which makes the tray rather long. I can't figure out how to put it back.
<miladen> Does any1 know how i unrar a file with a password?
<jpatrick> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Vermux> genii: none of it works
<VampireKing> this unrar -p pass
<llutz> miladen: unrar e file.rar
<Odd-rationale> How do add the system tray back to the panel?
<JoshOvki> kde3 or 4?
<Odd-rationale> me? kde3
<neville> Right click the panel, add applet, select it from the list?
<JoshOvki> what they said
<parkin> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Odd-rationale> neville: Don't find it in the list.
<JoshOvki> it should be called Taskbar
<JoshOvki> unless you mean the Window List Menu
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: No, I'm looking for the system tray. the one were the klipper, amarok and the knetworkmanager resides.
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<JoshOvki> i just accidentaly closed the whole bloody lot
<JoshOvki> mine is under as system tray
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: yeah, its called system tray here also
<JoshOvki> it is closed or off screen?
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: When you right-click the panel and say add applet, Do you find an applet called "system tray"
<JoshOvki> yes
<JoshOvki> because you could try right click on the bar at the bottom, remove from panel > Applet  and see if System Tray is listed there
<jckl> anyone know if i can make my titlebars transparent but where they show the app behind them and not just my wallpaper?
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: I haven't closed it yet. My problem is that my icons are in one row instead of two. which makes it rather long.
<miladen> llutz is it like: unrar e file.rar password?
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: Yes. I find "System Tray" in the remove section. But not in the add. How about you?
<ubunturos> !kubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> miladen: "unrar e file.rar"   it will ask for password automagic
<miladen> oh ok cool
<JoshOvki> when it is added it hides from the add
<miladen> thx
<ubunturos> !#kubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> Odd-rationale: You can only add one system tray applet, if it's already in the panel, then you won't find one in the add applet to panel dialog
<Odd-rationale> ardchoille: OK
<JoshOvki> is your panel rather small?
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: No. it is normal (are we ot. or was that for someone esle)?
<ardchoille> Odd-rationale: You're not ot, I think he's hunting
<JoshOvki> that was for someone else
<JoshOvki> you could try removing it and re-adding it
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: That is what I just did. Didn't work.
<JoshOvki> ok try this
<JoshOvki> right click on the bar > Configure Panels
<JoshOvki> in size at the bottom change that to custom
<JoshOvki> and set it to 48 pixelsa
<jontec> does anyone know how to fix my mouse in xorg.conf? I setup dual screens directly from there, but on my second monitor, my mouse pointer turns into a fuzzy box
<Odd-rationale> I found this file ~/.kde/share/config/systemtray_panelappletrc
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: Are your system tray in two rows or one?
<JoshOvki> 2 now
<JoshOvki> they where in 1 when it was set to normal
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: Can I compare my file to yours?
<JoshOvki> mine has very little in it
<tei> greetings all
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: Like two lines?
<JoshOvki> [HiddenTrayIcons]
<JoshOvki> Hidden=
<tei> quick question, I seem to have made the alt+tab icons disappear.  How do I bring them back?
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: OK were the some there... My panel is already set to custom: 48 pix
<JoshOvki> try setting it larger
<JoshOvki> or set it to large see what happens
<tei> oh, I also the computer seems to no longer recognize the super (or windows) key
<tei> which means my shortcuts aren't working
<tei> all this happened with the upgrade to gutsy
<Odd-rationale> JoshOvki: That worked. I set it to 54. then back to 48. and now I have two rows! Thank you!
<JoshOvki> reconfig xorg to include the windows key as a special key would be my guess
<JoshOvki> no worries :) glad to help
<JoshOvki> tei if you do recofigure make sure you make a copy of the original xorg
<niall> is firefox open source?
<niall> it must be
<Odd-rationale> niall: Yes.
<ksivaji> yes
<tei> k, I can give that a go, any other ideas to start with though?
<Odd-rationale> niall: I think debian has some issues with ff's icon license or something. That is why they came up with iceape.
<tei> or any ideas why alt+tab now just switches windows, without bringing up the menu?
<JoshOvki> no ideas about the alt+tab
<Vermux> how do I install mount.cifs in kubuntu?
<niall> it doesn't integrate very well with my KDE theme :/
<JoshOvki> tei just out of curiosity kde3 or 4?
<tei> 3.5.8
<jussi01> tei: compiz?
<tei> that's what broke it...
<JoshOvki> ok
<tei> it was working, beryl wasn't after the upgrade, so I was installing compiz
<JoshOvki> click the K menu and go to  System Settings
<tei> I've tried uninstalling compiz though
<tei> and it still doesn't give me the meny
<tei> menu, even
<niall> I didn't think beryl still existed
<niall> I thought they merged with compiz or something
<tei> I actually still prefer beryl to compiz
<JoshOvki> so you cant get to the start menu?
<Pici> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<tei> yeah, it's not compiz fuzion
<niall> yeah
<niall> that's what I thought
<tei> no, when I press alt+tab
<niall> which is why I get confused when people always go on about install beryl
<tei> it just automatically goes to the next window
<tei> meh, I played with them both
<tei> and preferred the beryl interface better
<tei> but anyway
<Vermux> genii: how the link u sent can help test the computer?
<tei> it doesn't list the windows that are open
<Vermux> how do I install mount.cifs in kubuntu?
<tei> I'd obviouslly prefer the little preview windows... but even the normal icon with the filename would work
<JoshOvki> it looks like your short cut cut has gone wrong, if you cant get into the System Settings you should be able to get it to open
<niall> is there any way to make firefox integrate better with KDE?
<se7en> !install | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<se7en> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Vermux> se7en:
<Vermux> Title Search: "mount.cifs"
<Vermux>  
<Vermux> 0 results of about 25433 pages. (0.63 seconds)
<kobzeci> hi everbody i am usind kubuntu 7.10,and i cant get into KDE 4 desktop while my ati driver is enabled from settings,splash screen of KDE 4  just reboots,when i disbale drivers i can get into it but the desktop effects are crashing the screen
<kobzeci> i have ati radeon 9550
<ardchoille> kobzeci: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<kobzeci> oh sorry i am noob
<JoshOvki> tei open up a terminal if you can and try   systemsettings
<kobzeci> :)
<ardchoille> kobzeci: np :)
<tei> I can get to system settings
<JoshOvki> ok, clock Keyboard & Mouse
<JoshOvki> *click
<tei> k
<JoshOvki> Find  Walk Through  Windows
<Vermux> who can help me? I want to test my computer. it was freezing with windows. now, after I installed kubuntu it didnt freeze yet. I want to test the computer- to put some pressure to test its ability
<tei> ? under keyboard and mouse?
<JoshOvki> sorry, under Keyboard Shortcuts
<tei> k
<tei> it says alt+tab
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<se7en> what do you want to do Vermux
<tei> it works
<tei> it just doesn't show me the options
<tei> which makes it very hard to scroll though the windows
<tei> does that make sense?
<JoshOvki> whats the shortcut scheme set to?
<tei> when I hit alt+tab, it just jumps right to the next window... if I hold alt and hit it again, it goes on to the next window... but with 10+ windows open, and no idea of the order it's going to scroll in
<tei> it's set to KDE default for 4 modifier keys
<Kamilov> hi all
<JoshOvki> try that as kde defult for 4 modifer keys, just to see what appens
<Kamilov> Can I ask a question ?
<se7en> mount.cifs is part of the samba Vermux
<Vermux> se7en: I want to have my computer work hard, raise the system load. The reason is that I suspect that something is not good with the hardware as I stated that when running windows my computer froze several times
<se7en> !ask | Kamilov
<ubotu> Kamilov: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tei> hrm... interesting
<JoshOvki> ?
<tei> when I try to reset the shortcuts
<tei> it registers the super key
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<Vermux> se7en: now, after I installed kubuntu(dual boot with windows) I want to check the hardware. (so far the computer didnt freeze with kubuntu
<tei> but the second I hit another key (r in this case) it just does that key, not the combo
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<se7en> and why do you need mount.cifs for that
<JoshOvki> what did superkey - r  do for you before?
<se7en> Vermux: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.cifs
<Kamilov> OK, well I've got the problem with folder sharing. In Dolphin/Konqueror using Share tab. It's written: You need to be authorized to share folders. I can click on "configure folder sharing" button, then it asks me for root password, and  nothing happens
<tei> same thing as alt +f2... opened up the run dialog
<tei> super e opened konqueror
<tei> etc
<Vermux> se7en: the reason for that is that a friend of mine tryied me to get a big file from hi (mpeg2) and told me to try to convert it to mpeg4 (in this way the computer will work hard
<tei> basically, I was just mapping over the normal windows keyboard shortcuts
<Vermux> se7en: and I tried to get the file using samba
<JoshOvki> ah kk, so its lost them all
<tei> more than that...
<tei> it won't let me re-add them
<JoshOvki> ah
<Vermux> se7en: I was trying this command: mount -t smbfs username or mount -t cifs username
<tei> I can set the shortcut to R, but not windows + r
<tei> I thought it wasn't registering the windows key
<tei> but it looks like it was, it just won't let me do windows key combo's
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<JoshOvki> i just gotta head to lunch
<tei> k, thanks for trying
<JoshOvki> i shall be back as soon as i can
<se7en> Vermux: use dolphin or konqueror
<se7en> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<se7en> or read about samba
<Vermux> se7en: ok, since it is too early for me to learn samba in this point, maybe u have an idea how to test the system
<tei> I thought it was reccomended to use cifs instead of samba nowadays?
<tei> I use cifs for my network shares and it works fine... samba crapped out all over the place for me
<kobzeci> i just checked ati web site and the have a new driver 8.452 launched today 64bit http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html how long will it take to packegae it and announce :)
<acidBURN> bug with konqueror (flashplugin)
<Vermux> who can help me
<sigma_1234> how do you set the ip address of a computer via the command line?
<Vermux> I would like to use badblocks to check the harddrive
<sigma_1234> or manually?
<Chrononaut> sigma_1234: ifconfig
<emilsedgh> sigma_1234: ifconfig
<emilsedgh> sigma_1234: ifconfig etch0 IPAdress
<slow-motion> hi
<LamerMan> one another question, i created a user and now it can't use kppp (it does not have enough rights). member of what group should i make that user to make it possible for him to use kppp?
<oscar_> Hi! Can somebody help me with a problem?
<sigma_1234> thanks guys
<acidBURN> anyone make a package .deb for firefox 3 beta 3 tks
<emilsedgh> !ask | oscar_
<ubotu> oscar_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LamerMan> kppp is a program to connect to the internet via modem
<oscar_> I installed kubuntu 7.10, Now i am strangely running a dist upgrade to 7.10 (wtf?), now, after dl'ing the files, it doesnt install, it has freezed...what can i do?
<Vermux> oscar_: I had the same problem
<Vermux> got to go though
<oscar_> :(
<oscar_> did u solve it?
<oscar_> pls tell how
<Vermux> just install it
<sigma_1234> dont do the upgrade perhaps?
<oscar_> but it has freezed. it has been on 0 % installing for 20 min now
<Vermux> do dpkg --configure -a
<oscar_> if i try to close it, kubuntu says my os will be damaged
<oscar_> can i just close it?
<oscar_> now i did.
<oscar_> =)
<sigma_1234> why dont you just reinstall kubuntu? and not run the upgrade?
<dandielionous> I am having trouble getting a web page to print out correctly for my job.  The techy wrote it in perl for ie explorer.  Any suggestions?\
<oscar_> i have reinstalled kubuntu like 5 times in two days beacouse of a bug in the graphics....dont want to do it again. this was first time this upgrade shit came up
<sigma_1234> well theres the problem right there
<dandielionous> I am trying to use kubuntu on my job.  I keep telling everyone how great linux is then can't get it to work correctly.
<sigma_1234> you should disable updates
<JoshOvki> hey
<dandielionous> I can find the editor for kubuntu on my puter at home.  I can't find it on my browser here at work.  I suppose it updated and I wasn't aware of it.
<dandielionous> I'm trying to change the default profile so I can print out those html perl scripted web pages correctly. ;)
<JoshOvki> through command line?
<JoshOvki> or not?
<dandielionous> No I was using the gui for konquerer
<JoshOvki> kk
<dandielionous> Still pretty new to kubuntu and linux in general.
<dandielionous> I hate to copy and paste everything into open office.
<dandielionous> It prints it out perfectly.
<JoshOvki> do you know how to change the application to open the files with?
<blackflag> since I did a upgrade to KDE 4.0 I dont have sound with kaffeine and amarok
<blackflag> what is wrong ?
<blackflag> can someone help?
<dandielionous> What do you mean/
<dandielionous> ?
<dandielionous> I know how to read help files. lol
<dandielionous> Last night at home I was working with it and it said about the editor that was incorporated into konquer.
<dandielionous> Now I can't find that editor.
<dandielionous> It had on there where I could change from a normal profile to a printer profile.
<dandielionous> There I could change the default language for printing out web pages.
<JoshOvki> click the   K (start) > run command   type   kwrite    is that the program you are looking for?
<dandielionous> Apparently when I change the fonts and colors for me to view it doesn't change how it prints.
<JoshOvki> arg im confused :P
<dandielionous> Are kwrite settings the ones that konqueror uses to print out web pages?
<dandielionous> You know the css stylings for me to display web pages with?
<dandielionous> I changed those to use my settings but it doesn't affect how it prints out. sigh
<dandielionous> Is kwrite the editor incorporated into konqueror?
<dandielionous> That would make a lot of sense.
<JoshOvki> kwrite is the default editor for kde
<WinstonSmith> don't forget Kate
<dandielionous> Okay ty JoshOvki :) I will try that.  I feel a light bulb went off.
<dandielionous> What about kate?
<jussi01> !info kate
<ubotu> kate: advanced text editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 798 kB, installed size 2248 kB
<dandielionous> Okay but does Konqueror use kate for printing out web pages?
<dandielionous> I have web based forms I have to print out at work.
<JoshOvki> ok, so your looking for printing out the page not the code?
<arrrghhh> so how do you change repos in kubuntu?
<dandielionous> Right printing out the page the way I see it.
<JoshOvki> ok
<arrrghhh> in ubuntu i was easy, i could even let synaptic select the 'best' server
<dandielionous> repos?
<dandielionous> It's displaying fine.
<JoshOvki> cant you just open it in konqueror and select   Location > Print?
<dandielionous> But when I do CTRL + P it prints all different fonts.
<kye> what's the unix command to move everything in one folder to another? mv * /home/path/
<arrrghhh> the main repo is giving me a 403 forbidden error when i try to update with adept
<dandielionous> mmmm let me check that
<JoshOvki> then in the print window in HTML settings untick printer friendly mode
<dandielionous> Yeah I can go location > print but it still does the same thing.
<dandielionous> untick printer friendly mode?
<JoshOvki> yes
<dandielionous> kk let me check that
<JoshOvki> cp -R /source/folder /new/path
<arrrghhh> so is there a way in kubuntu to change repos from a list?  synaptic made it really easy, had a big list of official repos to select from
<JoshOvki> then rm -R /source/folder    (carefull with the seccond command)
<dandielionous> I think we may be on to something here.
<dandielionous> Is that rm -R/source/folder for me, JoshOvki?
<JoshOvki> no
<JoshOvki> no kye
<JoshOvki> *for
<dandielionous> kk ty :)
<dandielionous> Going to see what happens with the printer friendly mode.
<dandielionous> Exactly what does that effect?
<dandielionous> Do you know?
<llp78> hi k3b wont let me burn audio cd's.. the files are already in *.wav format but everytime errors and wont actually start to record
<JoshOvki> dandielionous that makes all text black no no background image
<arrrghhh> i don't want to use archive.canocial.com for my repo, when i try to update with adept i get a 403 forbidden error on the xserver-xorg-core packge update
<arrrghhh> llp78: what's the error
<dandielionous> Okay I found system settings for printing also :)
<dandielionous> Going to play with this a bit. :)
<jussi01> !xbug | arrrghhh
<ubotu> arrrghhh: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<dandielionous> Thank-you so much JoshOvki :)
<JoshOvki> no problem dandielionous
<dandielionous> I shall return and let you know if I succeed. :)
<llp78> arrrghhh: something like "cd recorder does not like the medium", but ive tried several makes of cdr and still the same error
<arrrghhh> oh
<jussi01> arrrghhh: :)
<arrrghhh> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> arrrghhh: np's
<arrrghhh> my dad just converted to linux, and he was freakin out from these updates not working... and when i tried to update i noticed the same thing lol
<llp78> arrrghhh: do i need an audio lib file or anything extra than the k3b burning app?
<jussi01> arrrghhh: there is usually a good explanation
<ibou_> is it normal that when i click on a .deb hyperlink like this one http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/ubuntu/envy_0.9.9-0ubuntu6_all.deb on konqueror i open kate instead of gdebi ?
<arrrghhh> llp78: try a different disc, make sure cd is blank, etc
<jussi01> !envy | ibou_:
<ubotu> ibou_:: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<llp78> arrrghhh: tried loads of blank cdr's different makes etc
<JoshOvki> is a seperate plugin for wavs?
<arrrghhh> jussi01: yea, i just wanted to know what it was, adept just said "there was a problem updating some packages, couldn't make docmmit, etc."
<arrrghhh> llp78: and you can burn other things?  like data?
<niall> yeah
<niall> my update just failed also
<llp78> arrrghhh i can burn dvd's and data yep
<niall> I tried to fix it using apt
<JoshOvki> my failed earlier
<arrrghhh> hrm
<niall> but it didn't work
<jussi01> niall: dont...
<jussi01> it will be fixed soon
<niall> 'Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb  403 Forbidden'
<niall> :<
<arrrghhh> llp78: that's strange... can you burn mp3's?
<llp78> arrrghhh as data yep
<arrrghhh> but not as audio
<arrrghhh> like letting k3b convert it to an audio cd doesn't work
<llp78> arrrghhh: you got it
<arrrghhh> very strange
<arrrghhh> you've stumped me, i've never had a problem like that with k3b
<ibou_> jussi01: my hyperlink is just an example
<llp78> arrrghhh: i converted to *.wav using lame
<ibou_> is it normal that when i click on a .deb hyperlink like this one http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/ubuntu/envy_0.9.9-0ubuntu6_all.deb on konqueror i open kate instead of gdebi ?
<arrrghhh> llp78: what about letting k3b convert it
<arrrghhh> k3b will convert it on the fly for you
<llp78> arrrghhh: same error
<arrrghhh> hrm
<jussi01> !repeat > ibou_
<arrrghhh> yea i'm outta ideas
<whiteda> fyi #ubuntu topic says -  Security repository is currently broken, stay tuned for a fix
<jussi01> ibou_: that happens for me too
<arrrghhh> ibou_: we've told you what you need to do.  quit using envy.
<whiteda> thats the reason for the update errors
<niall> I see
<ibou_> arrrghhh: i dont use envy
<jatz> hey, quick question
<JoshOvki> its quite confusing so many help topics at once
<arrrghhh> ibou_: that's an envy script you're linkin to
<jussi01> ibou_: please use a different example then
<JoshOvki> jatz fire away
<llp78> arrrghhh: cheers for your input,, gonna try the terminal to burn a single Wav
<ibou_> arrrghhh: yes but that's not the point
<jatz> I've got my 500gb external usb/firewire hd in ext2 now
<ibou_> the point is that that example of link open kate
<JoshOvki> lip othing option is use a different burner
<jussi01> !nickspam > muza__
<JoshOvki> ok jatz whats the problem?
<jatz> JoshOvki: but now, it says 435.1 GB out of 458.4GB (6% used)
<jussi01> ibou_: just right click, then download it, then open it
<JoshOvki> might have a partition?
<jatz> well,
<jatz> I did fdisk /dev/sdb
<jatz> checked the partition table
<jatz> only one there.
<jatz>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<arrrghhh> ibou_: no that is the point.  use the restricted drivers manager, works like a charm
<grul> http://www.kongregate.com/games/HeroInteractive/stormwinds-1-5
<jatz>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jatz>  /dev/sdb1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux
<Kamilov> hi
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<larry> My new 500GB usb2 drive, mounted as /dev/sde1, spins-down after some minutes.  When I then try to read or write to it, I get io errors.  I have read the HOWTOs I though applicable.  I think the kernel mod usb_storage may affect settings, but don't know where to read about it.  Help?
<Kamilov> I've got the problem with local network - none of computers in my workgroup can access my computer (I can't even target self), getting NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<blizzzek> hi
<jussi01> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<JoshOvki> jatz just had a quick look online, and it appears about 5 - 6% is automaticaly grabbed for root
<jatz> ah, thanks a lot.
<jatz> what do you mean by that, though? just curious now.
<JoshOvki> i like ext3 does it for root,   Ext2 also reserves 5% of the drive space for "runtime processes."
<Jckf> After I used manual config for my wireless card, knetwork manager won't automatically detect networks anymore. How can I reset it?
<frojnd> is someone here willing to help me out configure codecs ? I missed something up and now I can't watch divx, mpeg, all kind of movies in fullscreen mode. If I do full screen picture is made by big squares.. Can someone help me out clean the codecs ??
<JoshOvki> sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/xxx    is supposed to remove it, take a look here >    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649188
<jatz> JoshOvki: so wait, it'll steal another 5% on top of the 6%? or am I misreading you.
<jatz> okay
<jatz> thanks much
<thewhitepelican> it appears kde4 games is borked
<thewhitepelican> how long till it's fixed?
<JoshOvki> jatz let me know if it works ok
<jatz> I will.
<JoshOvki> jckf i had the same problem a while ago and i wasnt able to find a solution apart from re-installing. someone might have a solution here tho
<jatz> JoshOvki: I'm gonna try it now. I'm guessing /dev/xxx would be the device. and is getting rid of the runtime space dangerous at all?
<jatz> cause this is an external disk, just using it to store videos and such.
<larry> jatz: It might ruin whether fsck works correctly.
<JoshOvki> jatz: is your kubuntu install on it or is that on a different drive?
<jatz> should I use /dev/sdb or sdb1 for tune2fs
<jatz> JoshOvki: different drive
<tlayton> hey all. i found this comment in the netbeans start script.  "Ubuntu uses the ancient Bourne shell, which does not implement trap well."  is there a better alternative?
<JoshOvki> sdb i think as that means the whole driive, not a specific partition
<JoshOvki> but before oyu do
<JoshOvki> is there anything on the drive?
<jatz> not a thing
<ForgeAus> shells? theres heaps
<JoshOvki> thats ok then, you can reformat it if it goes wrong. Not that i expect it to
<jatz> alright
<JoshOvki> gl
<jatz> hm
<jatz> can't find valid filesystem superblock
<jatz> so I'm guessing it wants sdb1
<larry> My new 500GB usb2 drive, mounted as /dev/sde1, spins-down after some minutes.  When I then try to read or write to it, I get io errors.  I have read the HOWTOs I though applicable.  I think the kernel mod usb_storage may affect settings, but don't know where to read about it.  Help?
<shadow255> I'm having issues with an update that became available today (Feisty)
<jatz> since that's the parition
<JoshOvki> yeh gotta be worth a go
<tlayton> ForgeAus: what about dash?
<shadow255> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<ForgeAus> c or tc shell  bourne again shell, zsh, (I think ubuntu actually uses dash instead of bash or something)... not sure about pdksh
<jpatrick> !xbug | shadow255
<ubotu> shadow255: The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. An application may be affected if « apt-cache depends $(apt-cache pkgnames vlc) | grep "java\|libwx" » shows any output. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, that's why you get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<shadow255> jpatrick: thanks
<jatz> JoshOvki: it's a go
<JoshOvki> cool
<jatz> 4584. GB out of 458.4 GB.
<thewhitepelican> ubotu, is that a possible reason for kde4games to be broken?
<ForgeAus> I'm sure I've heard of a perlshell before from somewhere, not sure if its one of the big ones
<JoshOvki> jatz is that what it says or did you type it wrong?
<jatz> JoshOvki: woops, yeah, typo there
<jatz>  >_>
<JoshOvki> thats good to know :) i was a bit confused then, i thought you had managed   10x  your disk space
<JoshOvki> and you have no plans to use that drive with windows correct?
<frojnd> what's the name of package that installs codecs for avi movies ?
<frojnd> and please don't give me the codecs link
<jussi01> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jpatrick> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: mpeg related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 435 kB, installed size 908 kB
<Jckf> JoshOvki: Clearing everything related to said interface from /etc/network/interfaces helped me =)
<JoshOvki> ah cool, i will keep that in mind, Thanks jckf, you will save me a reinstall next time i screw up my networking :P
<Jckf> I still can't connect with knetworkmanager though. It shows the networks and allow me to try, but it doesn't connect. It shows a message saying that it is configuring the interface, then nothing happens.
<Jckf> *allows
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<JoshOvki> in knetwork is it set to roaming?
<Jckf> Where can I check that?
<JoshOvki> that might be gnome one acctualy
<JoshOvki> i would look on mine but i dont want to screw up my network :P again
<Jckf> x)
<JoshOvki> in terminal if you hit     iwconfig    what displays
<sui> hi
<JoshOvki> for   mode?
<JoshOvki> hi sui
<Jckf> Managed
<JoshOvki> and EESID?
<Jckf> No such thing, since its not connected.
<JoshOvki> kk. where you able to connect before you tryed the manual route?
<Jckf> No
<JoshOvki> ok
<JoshOvki> does ur router have any security
<JoshOvki> mac filtering, WAP / WEP?
<Jckf> WEP
<JoshOvki> does anything popup asking you for the WEP addess?
<JoshOvki> *key
<Jckf> Yes. And I'm entering the correct one.
<JoshOvki> ok
<JoshOvki> could you dissable it temporeroly?
<JoshOvki> or dont you have that much access to it?
<Jckf> I do, but that would leave me disconnected from the internet for a while since I'll have to do it with two routers. Running WDS here
<frojnd> what's the name of package that installs codecs for avi movies ? anypne ?
<omega_> Hi there.
<omega_> I suddenly found that I can no longer ssh into my machine. I get the error; no buffer space available.
<JoshOvki> libavifile-0.7c2     ?
<Strangelet> My computer typically boots up into GNOME but logs in to KDE, how do I set it is a Kubuntu interface all the way?
<omega_> Does anyone know how to fix this? I did some googling, but there doesn't seem to be much info on the error that, or I didn't understand what people were talking about.
<sui> got a question about knetworkmanager and my wireless connection: after my last update I can't get any wireless connection. it's a ipw2200 chipset and the module loads without error. with iwlist eth1 scan I get a list of networks around. but with knetworkmanager it's not possible to get onlne and I can't change settings manually because iwpriv tells me taht it does not understand "set" (iwpriv set AuthMode=WPAPSK
<sui> so... what can I do? reinstall?
<zizzfizzix> w32codec?
<zizzfizzix> frojnd^
<frojnd> zizzfizzix, yes?
<zizzfizzix> i think so
<frojnd> I mean zizzfizzix yes
<niall> gmail doesn't seem to work in konquerer
<frojnd> zizzfizzix, also the standars codecs
<niall> it never gets past the Loading... page
<zizzfizzix> frojnd: which one?
<smeril> i am looking for the command touse for skin change i have already downloaded a skin and i want to install and use it
<JoshOvki> konquerer is odd with gmail because of the javascript i belive
<frojnd> zizzfizzix, I know there is a package
<JoshOvki> jckf  disabling the WEP is just a way of testing if its a security thing causing the problem
<sui> smeril: take a look at kcontrol
<smeril> thanks
<zizzfizzix> frojnd but?
<JoshOvki> dein terminal run    apt-cache search avi plugin
<zizzfizzix> frojnd: then what do u want?
<JoshOvki> sorry, i mean frojnd
<smeril> thank you it works
<frojnd> zizzfizzix, multimeda something restricted
<JoshOvki> frojnd you dont need   avifile-divx-plugin  do you?
<frojnd> JoshOvki,  no
<frojnd> JoshOvki,  I need somethin multimedia or what's the name, I can't recall it
<zizzfizzix> frojnd, libavcodec?
<Strangelet> My computer typically boots up into GNOME but logs in to KDE, how do I set it is a Kubuntu interface all the way?\
<frojnd> zizzfizzix, can you pvt me and type me all the package names that you remeber ?
<zizzfizzix> cant you just type in search field in adept/synaptic codec?
<zizzfizzix> frojnd i mean^
<frojnd> zizzfizzix, is there any "global" name for most of those codecs ?
<frojnd> for a package
<zizzfizzix> their names are different
<zizzfizzix> so better search in adept/synaptic
<JoshOvki> Strangelet  run       sudo dpkg-reconfigure      in termial
<JoshOvki> oops sorry
<JoshOvki> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Strangelet> JoshOvki: Heh, thanks :)
<zizzfizzix> frojnd, and in w32codecs there are many different codecs
<Strangelet> JoshOvki: woww, a lot easier than I expected. XD
<flipmode> I cant get my dvd player to work right kubuntu 7.04
<JoshOvki> it worked then? :)
<JoshOvki> flipmode whats it doing / not doing?
<flipmode> k3b says dma disabled how do i fix this?
<ForgeAus> how do you configure /eth0 outside of X?
<ForgeAus> apt-get wasn't finding/installing packages
<JoshOvki> ForgeAus   in terminal run     man ifconfig    and read that
<ForgeAus> (even though I managed to fix the package that was causing me headaches I couldn't download new ones or replacement ones for stuff I lost when I lost my /etc
<ForgeAus> ok thanx Josh :)
<flipmode> JoshOvki: sometimes it will play but it makes everything really choppy
<zizzfizzix> anyone know how can i run restricted-manager-kde?
<zizzfizzix> it tells me that i need linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<zizzfizzix> but i cant install this:/
<JoshOvki> flipmode what are you using to play them?
<blue|palm> How do I get flash to work in konqueror? (What is required?)
<frojnd> this is insane..
<frojnd> my full screen won't work properly
<jussi01> !flash | blue|palm
<ubotu> blue|palm: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<frojnd> I see squares..
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<frojnd> :S
<ForgeAus> I don't think flash is meant to work in konqui
<ForgeAus> I could be wrong tho
<flipmode> JoshOvki: I have tried totem kaffeine and m player
<JoshOvki> zizzfizzix in terminal run  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server      see what happens
<JoshOvki> flipmode  try    vlc
<ForgeAus> blue I'd recommend you use firefox for flash
<flipmode> JoshOvki: I have also tried vlc
<blue|palm> ForgeAus, I'm on kde4 so I'm just messing around really, but thanks for the heads up... I guess its problematic?
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, told you:  Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<JoshOvki> flipmode  what spec is your pc
<JoshOvki> just checking zizzfizzix
<flipmode> JoshOvki: It is a p4 1.5 ghz 768mb ram
<JoshOvki> in that case zizzfizzix try      sudo apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, do you know how to obtain it?
<JoshOvki> flipmode: so its a decent machine then
<flipmode> JoshOvki: Yes
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, there are few packages but no interesting
<zizzfizzix> not*
<JoshOvki> flipmode: hmmmmm, if the file is on your machine is it any better?
<flipmode> JoshOvki: in storage media it shows a folder for the drive?
<zizzfizzix> instead server there is ie. generic, xen etc
<flipmode> JoshOvki: what do you mean
<JoshOvki> zizzfizzix: what repositiorys have you got?
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, that is the question..
<JoshOvki> flipmode: if you try playing a video file from your pc rather than from DVD is it any better?
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, many
<flipmode> JoshOvki: I havnt tried give me a minute ill try
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, should i show u my sources.list?
<JoshOvki> yeh ok
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, yes?
<JoshOvki> zizzfizzix: yes please
<Vermux> who knows how to use badblocks?
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, here? i think its too long
<steinerhippo> hi @ all, does anybody know, how to change a pdf icon, because every time after a change either in kcontrol or in the properties of a pdf file, the netscape icon is shown again, and in kcontrol under embed, there is nsplugin, wich always comes again after i removed it -.-
<flipmode> JoshOvki: I tried a video from youtube and it is working fine
<JoshOvki> can u send it to me as a file, or upload it to  pastefile
<JoshOvki> zizzfizzix ^^
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, wait a sec
<JoshOvki> flipmode,  does it only have problems in full screen or just any size?
<flipmode> JoshOvki: Any size
<JoshOvki> even odder
<jckl> i am tring to compile the newest kernel and getting an eror
<jckl> error*
<jckl> In file included from scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:24:
<jckl> scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:32:20: error: curses.h: No such file or directory
<jckl> i have all the ncurses packages i could find installed
<stdin> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Vermux> who can help with badblocks?
<JoshOvki> flipmode: you in gutsy?
<Vermux> www.hotmail.com
<jckl> i know i dont need to compile it.. i could upgrade or whatever but this is a clean install i want to learn on ;)
<Vermux> sorry.. who can help with badblocks?
<stdin> jckl: the 2nd link ;)
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, accept please :)
<JoshOvki> zizz i would ig i had any where to accept to :S
<jckl> thanks
<zizzfizzix> hymm
<flipmode> JoshOvki: I dont think so i really dont remember how can i find out
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, got acceptance question?
<Vermux> how do I delete an address in the address bar without selecting the text?
<JoshOvki> zizzfizzix:  no i didnt
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki, rapid can be?
<JoshOvki> zizzfizzix  pardon?:S
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki: rapidshare.com
<JoshOvki> flipmode: you know what version you are,  6.x  7.x  etc?
<JoshOvki> zizzfizzix: yeh that will be ok
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki: http://rapidshare.com/files/84839491/source.txt.html
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki: please tell when u get this
<ubunturos> why am I getting 403 for an apt-get upgrade (even with --fix-missing)
<flipmode> JoshOvki: It tells me there is a version upgrade I thought it was 7.04?
<ubunturos> (a security update is available) (dapper)
<JoshOvki> brb all
<jckl> stdin: i am still getting the same error
<NickPresta> ubunturos, we're all getting it. I would assume an update for that package or fix is coming very soon.
<JoshOvki> flipmode: Do you have compiz installed?
<ubunturos> NickPresta: hmm, ok.
<flipmode> JoshOvki: ???
<jpatrick> !xbug
<ubotu> The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you currently get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<NickPresta> thanks, jpatrick
<zizzfizzix>  JoshOvki: can u write to me email when you'll find out whats about whit my repo list?
<ubunturos> omg java :(
<stdin> jckl: do you have libncurses5-dev ?
<jckl> aw
<jpatrick> NickPresta: you're welcome
<JoshOvki> zizzfizzix: it looks pretty simular to mine, u got everything enabled that i have
<flipmode> JoshOvki: i am installing now
<JoshOvki> i didnt want it installed, i was just making sure that u didnt :P
<JoshOvki> so remove it when it finishes
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki: and u have this package?
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki; in repo i mean
<JoshOvki> zizzfizzix:  can you run   uname -r  and post me the result
<jckl> is there a way i can build all the dev packages?
<flipmode> JoshOvki: what will that do?
<jckl> or all the important ones
<JoshOvki> its something that does funky desktop effects
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki: 2.6.22-14-server
<JoshOvki> although have been known to cause jumpy videos
<stdin> jckl: I'd try "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)" for a start
<Black_Monkey> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki: my kernel is bad?
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki: maybe i should change it?
<JoshOvki> zizzfizzix: no, i was just checking something
<JoshOvki> most people have genearl
<JoshOvki> general*
<zizzfizzix> then what should i do?
<zizzfizzix> :]
<jckl> i did sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.23    also that package fixed my prob
<jckl> thanks
<val0> tried to update my system this morning using adept installer. it updated all but 1 package. X.org, fails with the same error every time "Cannot commit changes. Problem downloading or the commit would break package" when tried to update manually (apt-get update/upgrade) I get Failed to Fetch, 403 forbidden. Any ideas?
<JoshOvki> i dont think that the restricted modules are available for  the server version
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki: sholud i change this version?
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki: and how?
<zizzfizzix> :]
<sui> how can i reinstall the wireless stack? i meam all packages belonging to ieee80211 and kernelmodules and avahi network management?
<zizzfizzix> JoshOvki: ok i must go, anyway thank u for your help
<zizzfizzix> bye
<JoshOvki> bah i just had a sollution for him aswell
<flipmode> JoshOvki: so its still the same?
<JoshOvki> flipmode do you have  libdvdcss2   installed?
<JoshOvki> for DVD playback
<andreas__> hello
<andreas__> i have  a question
<andreas__> how can i open a password protected rar file in linux?
<JoshOvki> andreas: do you know the password to the file?
<sui> *phew* just can"t get my wireless connection to work.
<JoshOvki> sui what happens?
<sui> JoshOvki: since my last update I don't get any wireless connection
<JoshOvki> cant see the access point?
<sui> JoshOvki: its a ipw2200 chipset and driver loads without errors, but knetworkmanager soes not give me any settings for wireless connections
<flipmode> JoshOvki: Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<flipmode> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<flipmode> is only available from another source
<flipmode> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<sui> JoshOvki: I can see it with iwlist eth1 scan
<jpatrick> !paste > flipmode
<sui> flipmode: did you activate multiverse rpositories?
<flipmode> sui: how do i do this?
<jpatrick> !multiverse | flipmode
<ubotu> flipmode: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sui> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list or use adept or any other package manager
<sui> JoshOvki: do you have any suggestion for me?
<JoshOvki> sui: im think
<JoshOvki> (ing
<JoshOvki> :P
<sui> JoshOvki: I tried it manually, ith knetworkmanager and with wpa_supplicant
<sui> +w
<JoshOvki> have you tryed wifiradar?
<JoshOvki> acctualy, its not called tjhat
<sui> JoshOvki: it"s not installed. but i can giveit a try.
<genii> back
<JoshOvki> wifi-radar
<sui> JoshOvki: firt I have to activate cable connection on the laptop
<Strangelet> Hey, quick q., how do I find out what version of Kubuntu I have?
<JoshOvki> sui: it is set to managed mode aswell isnt it?
<NickPresta> Strangelet, in a Konsole, type: lsb_release -a
<sui> JoshOvki: yes ist is
<Strangelet> NickPresta: ah, thanks :)
<sui> JoshOvki: but I will check this.. mom
<JoshOvki> sui: okie dokie
<Strangelet> NickPresta: Hm, it does say what version of KDE i have
<genii> Strangelet: To find what dist: lsb_release -a           to see what kde version, rightclick Kmenu...Panel Menu...Help...About KDE
<Strangelet> genii: oh! I see, tahnks :)
<genii> Strangelet: np
<Vermux> who can help with screen resolution?
<Vermux> even though I changed the resolution in system settings it stays the same after I click "apply"
<sui> JoshOvki: sry, can"t tell you exactly. my router does not give me any information about the mode it uses
<JoshOvki> sui: in terminal run    iwconfig
<JoshOvki> and look for mode
<sui> JoshOvki: mode: managed
<JoshOvki> ok
<sui> eth1 unassociated ESSID:"sui"
<JoshOvki> thats right
<JoshOvki> is ur access point called sui?
<Szaln> vermux, you need to restart the xserver, even the computer
<Vermux> Szaln: but in my other computer I succeeding changing it without restarting it
<sui> JoshOvki: iwconfig means Access-Point: Not-Associated
<Szaln> be sure that you adjust the resolution as root and your user, to apply it to the login splash and your own desktop
<Szaln> i don't know why, but it was the only way it works for me
<Szaln> today i got my new lcd, and i did that way
<zorglu_> q. i look for car game on kubuntu, what is available ?
<Vermux> Szaln: ALSO WHEN i CHANGED IT WITH ADMINISTRATIVE MODE IT STAYS THE SAME
<Szaln> yes, do it with and without admin privileges
<Szaln> and then restart
<JoshOvki> sui: whats in you   /etc/network/interfaces   ?
<JoshOvki> *your
<Vermux> Szaln: aaa, so I need to restart
<achilles> hi so i just installed the mp3 codec using amarok it all works now flv mpeg mp3 ect ... but my lord of the rings dvd still won't play :( any help?
<Vermux> ok, be right back
<Szaln> yes, try that
<sui> JoshOvki: auto eth1 <CR> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<JoshOvki> eth1  your wifi device?
<sui> JoshOvki: yes
<JoshOvki> copy the file for backup and delete all the content
<achilles> im downloading vlc player right now will that help?
<sui> JoshOvki: as far as i can see is avahi responsible for network connections?
<sui> ok, done
<neville> VLC should work fine with it
<JoshOvki> restart and see what happens
<neville> Due to it probably installing the needed libraries while it itself is installing
<achilles> ok thanks :) i was alittle worried
<achilles> since im using dail up XD
<neville> me too ^_^
<neville> I just came out of 200Mb of updates for stuff, so ;/
<achilles> wow lol
<niall> is there a version of OOo which is better integrated with KDE?
<sui> JoshOvki: * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                     ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<sui> [fail]
<achilles> maybe try koffice?
<niall> yeah
<sui> JoshOvki: i did it with "/etc/init.d/networking restart
<achilles> koffice is good too
<niall> still a bit of a cop out though
<genii> sui: Use sudo then you will have read rights to /etc/network/interfaces
<jpatrick> niall: koffice2 will be great :D
<sui> genii: id did sudo su -
<niall> jpatrick: ya, I'm looking forward to that :}
<achilles> :)
<JoshOvki> i think a restart might be better for it, because  knetwork doesnt use the infaces file, thats why it needs to be empty stop it conflicting
<niall> jpatrick: April will be great, with Kubuntu 8.04, KOffice 2, KDE4 :}
<genii> sui: what says result of:  ls -l /etc/network/interfaces                             then?
<achilles> omg awesome
<jpatrick> niall: rock on!
<achilles> ill have to download it:)
<Vermux> I restarted my computer, but now my screen is screwed. I cant see nothing
<Vermux> how do I change the resolution in text mode?
<Vermux> I changed it to 800X600 and then rebooted
<jpatrick> Vermux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<achilles> <niall> can you serf with web with konqueror using dail up?? cause i can not
<niall> no idea, I'm not on dial up
<sui> genii, JoshOvki: that was my fault, now i was able to restart
<achilles> oh sorry i did you were using dial up lol
<niall> I like Konquerer, the only problem I have with it is it gmail doesn't seem to work :(
<Szaln> hi vermux, have a look at xorg.conf
<achilles> oh;( yeah and for some reason i cant serf with it using dial up
<emilsedgh> niall: KMail Rocks
<sui> wth? with this empty interface-file knetworkmanager shows my wireless networks again
<Vermux> jpatrick: it says it cannot recognize the driver
<jpatrick> Vermux: never heard that one before... :(
<sui> genii, JoshOvki: can anyone of you explain why this can happen?
<Vermux> jpatrick: I have manually to choose the x server driver from a list now
<niall> emilsedgh: while that maybe true, not being able to show your gmail in the browser is a bit weak
<JoshOvki> yeh,  the interfaces file confilcts with  knetwork   for some reason
<Vermux> Szwhat should I do?
<Szaln> if there is any problem, choose VESA
<JoshOvki> if its got stuff in there knetwork ignores that device all together it appears
<emilsedgh> niall: use Plain HTML view, it works with Kubuntu right...
<niall> when I log into gmail in konquerer it gets as far as the 'Loading...' screen then never passes it
<Szaln> what driver did you use before the crash?
<val0> does any1 have an idea why i get a 403 forbidden error while trying apt-get upgrade???
<JoshOvki> niall use ff, konquerer has problems with the javascript
<achilles> thats why firefox is the best:P
<Vermux> Szaln: I have no idea
<achilles> yeah ff ftw
<Vermux> now it asks me "use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<sui> JoshOvki: but i still don"t get a lease by dhcp
<niall> but firefox looks rubbish :(
<LamerMan> when i try to upload something to USB MASS STORAGE, kubuntu uploads it much faster than the storage can work (that is like USB2.0 when the storage supports only 1.1), all the data that has been writen is corrupted. What could it be?
<Vermux> Szaln: what happaned? I just restarted
<achilles> lol
<Vermux> Szaln: yes or no?
<achilles> <niall> have you used kde4?
<niall> no
<Szaln> bufffff this escapes from my hands
<JoshOvki> sui: so you can see it but not get dhcp
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<sui> JoshOvki: avahi-autopid(eth1): Starting with address 169...
<JoshOvki> val0:  remove it
<Szaln> did you made any change to the driver?
<JoshOvki> oops
<JoshOvki> val0:  !xbug
<Vermux> Szaln: ok, I dont know what to do now. need help
<JoshOvki> !xbug
<ubotu> The latest security updates unfortunately broke Java and wxWidgets applications. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/183969 for more information. The X.org package causing the problem has been pulled from the repositories, which is why you currently get a "403 Forbidden" error.
<JoshOvki> ok, i cant run it
<Vermux> Szaln: what happaned?
<Szaln> i had problems with restricted manager in the past
<JoshOvki> hmmmm
<val0> JoshOvki so i shouldn't update it is what you are saying right?
<Szaln> if you only changed the resolution......... maybe the card or display doesn't perform well in that resolution
<achilles> i hope they include compiz fusion in kubuntus next release
<Vermux> who can help me, I cant see anything on the screen. I did udo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vermux> and now it asks me if to use kernel framebuffer device interface
<JoshOvki> you can update all the other files, but the xorg one just wont update
<niall> achilles: they won't
<Vermux> Szaln: the question is what to do now?
<val0> JoshOvki perfect that's exectly what happend thanks so much!
<achilles> damn:(
<JoshOvki> sui: any luck yet?
<niall> kwin has it's own new compositing features in KDE4
<niall> since it's already full integrated into KDE
<achilles> rotating cube too?
<niall> rather than tack compiz-fusion
<niall> which is still pretty buggy
<niall> I don't think it has the cube
<Szaln> vermux, are you now in X or just shell?
<sui> JoshOvki: no, i found in syslog: eth1: link is not ready
<niall> but it does have some actually useful things ;p
<achilles> :P
<achilles> but atleast we get some effects
<Vermux> Szaln: in package configuration - blue screen
<JoshOvki> what does   iwconfig    report now?
<niall> like things that actually increase productivity
<Vermux> Szaln: configuring xserver -xorg
<achilles> :P
<Szaln> let me have a look at mine
<achilles> will it have the expose thing effect?
<firecrotch> niall:  I'd say that compiz-fusion is pretty stable, I've been using it for a long time with not a single problem.  Though that could be becuase I'm using an Intel graphics card
<achilles> yeah nvidia users get alot of bugs
<sui> JoshOvki: when i set a static ip, knetworkmanager writes a new interfaces-file, and after that its not possible to see wireless connections.
<JoshOvki> hmmm
<JoshOvki> what security is on ur router?
<firecrotch> Well, maybe if nvidia provided better drivers....
<achilles> yeah
<sui> JoshOvki: i removed all lines from interfaces and now knetworkmanager shows my network again.... thats weird...
<niall> I'm hoping that ATi/AMD is going to be the way to go for Linux
<JoshOvki> yeh
<niall> with all their drivers being open source and everything
<val0> JoshOvki I just tried it again and everything worked fine. Does it mean that the error was fixed?
<niall> and they keep pumping out documentation and that
<achilles> yeah that will be awesome
<JoshOvki> val0: they must have fixed it
<Vermux> what resolutions should I choose the x server to use?
<niall> You'd think that you wouldn't need the restricted driver manager for ATi next Ubuntu release, it should just install with the proper ones straight off, since they're open source now.
<JoshOvki> sui: Do you have   mac filtering   WEP/WAP on your router?
<Vermux> Szaln: what resolutions should I choose the x server to use?
<achilles> so is ati the way to go for linux users? right now
<niall> I should think so
<sui> JoshOvki: no, and its unbelievable. in knetworkmanager I chose "try to connect to another network" et voila... I'm online
<sui> with my wireless connection
<JoshOvki> so its working now?
<JoshOvki> or not still
<sui> JoshOvki: yes it works
<achilles> than ill think about ati when i get to upgreading my 32mb nivida card lol
<JoshOvki> woot :)
<JoshOvki> one of the best feelings for me, when i get my wifi working with linux :P
<Szaln> vermux, 1024x768 or 800x 600 will be safe
<sui> JoshOvki: it was this stupid interfaces-file
<Vermux> Szaln: where is the location of xorg.conf
<Vermux> ?
<achilles> so true lol
<Szaln> etc/X11
<JoshOvki> sui: stupid file ay
<U238Willy> heh
<U238Willy> lol
<sui> JoshOvki: I needed 5 days to solve this problem.... awesome
<U238Willy> [15:56:01] [RAW]: etc /X11
<JoshOvki> lol
<achilles> i really want to see revolution os:P
<U238Willy> tried to answer
<tdn> How do I get the Helvetica font in Ubuntu?
<JoshOvki> sui: glad to help.
<sui> JoshOvki: 2 laptops here, one with a manual configuration with gentoo is working. kubuntu for my girl friend hangs for a simple textfile
<sui> JoshOvki: thanks for your help :)
<Vermux> Szaln: is it a directory? , I cant get into it
<niall> tdn: there's a package of 'free' windows fonts you can download
<niall> if it is one :x
<JoshOvki> sui: your welcome :) im not doing bad for my first time here really
<Szaln> yes
<Szaln> go /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<firecrotch> tdn: the msttcorefonts package has it, I think
<achilles> i wish they include gimp by default in kubuntu:P
<niall> it's gtk ;p
<niall> although I have to say, I wish they include some graphics apps by default ¬_¬
<achilles> :P
<niall> there was nothing when i put it on
<Vermux> Szaln: ok, now Im in text mode in the other computer after configuring the x server
<tdn> niall, firecrotch: I have installed msttcorefonts, but I still cannot fint Helvetica in Inkscape.
<Vermux> Szaln: I cant go to that directory
<niall> not even a basic editor like paint
<achilles> yeah
<niall> you'd think they'd put krita and karbon14 on
<achilles> true lol
<niall> :<
<achilles> tux paint:P
<niall> ;D
<achilles> ubuntu has all that :P but i dont like gnome XD
<achilles> gimp i mean
<JoshOvki> anyway i better restart, see how this xorg update has destroyed my machine ;) cya all in a moment i hope
<U238Willy> vermux, you should be able to enter the directory.. however you will need root priv. if you're going to edit the xorg.conf file.
<Vermux> Szaln: the x11 directory is blue
<U238Willy> X11
<U238Willy> there is a difference
<achilles> woot vlc just finshed downloading  now im going to try to play my lord of the rings dvd
<chithetank_> could someone help me with a little ubuntu problem?
<firecrotch> tdn:  Sorry, it's actually *not* in msttcorefonts
<tdn> firecrotch, so, how do I get it?
<niall> achilles: you tried krita?
<Vermux> U238Willy: thanks
<Vermux> Szaln: ok, what do I do now? how do I start x server?
<achilles> now yet :P
<achilles> not*
<achilles> you?
<U238Willy> command line? type 'startx'
<firecrotch> tdn:  Helvetica is a comercial font, so there's no way to get it for free, actually.
<achilles> damn vlc will not play my lord of the rings dvd :(
<achilles> i dont know what to do now;(
<niall> you need some DVD playing lib I think
<achilles> yeah but i dont know which one :(
<achilles> i downoaded some but it still wont play
<U238Willy> well with the right codecs installed kaffeine will play dvds, however others prefer mplayer or kmplayer.
<U238Willy> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<achilles> in kaffeine it keeps telling me it can not play
<firecrotch> tdn:  That said, you could probably copy the font from a windows installation to your Kubuntu installation
<achilles> thanks will try later:)
<Vermux> Szaln:  I got this error: x:warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0. fatal server error: server is already active for display 0. if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/ .x0-lock and start again
<U238Willy> oof.. that's beyond my ken
<achilles> ubotu can you please tell me what codecs to install? since i can not serf for some reason using dail up i can only download packages
<niall> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<U238Willy> ubotu is a bot with info
<U238Willy> yep yep..
<achilles> XD
<miladen> Hey, can you guys recommend any mediaplayers like amarok?
<achilles> banshee
<U238Willy> juk
<U238Willy> depends on what you're going for
<niall> amarok is the best out of the ones I've tried
<miladen> just a player for mp3 and usual soundfiles
<firecrotch> If you're looking for something like amarok, why not use amarok ? :)
<miladen> i have my reasons
<U238Willy> and achilles... like they'll tell you.. you need to open up your 'allowed' repositories so you can then find the restricted/etc codecs
<miladen> any1 with any recommends?
<achilles> yeah i have all of them open
<U238Willy> well amarok is fully loaded
<U238Willy> and therefore a bit bloat-ish
<achilles> in pclinuxos i just downloaded their libdvdcss2 rpm and i could watch any dvd but i dont know how to do  it in kubuntu
<U238Willy> juk and even the old xmms will play sound files and are a bit smaller.
<miladen> Are you guys serious? there is NO media player that can match amarok?
<U238Willy> in functionality?
<miladen> yea
<U238Willy> not really
<miladen> i guess this is why windows is bigger
<miladen> no variation
<U238Willy> it's the only one that I know of that can support mp3 players
<U238Willy> like ipods and the like
<josh__> achilles you need to add the restricted repositorys
<Darkrift411> ok, i need some serious help. a few months ago, i spent days getting my wifi working and today my wife did something, and now my wifi isnt found
<miladen> thats ridicoulus
<Darkrift411> i cant even remember how i got it working
<achilles> yeah i did that
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: sure, ill try
<Darkrift411> i know i tried using ndiswrapper, but if i remember correctly, that failed
<achilles> every repostory is open
<Darkrift411> so i did something else
<Darkrift411> thx
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: do you know what card you have?
<firecrotch> Darkrift411: Ask your wife what she did so you can reverse it?
<Darkrift411> i dont remember
<JoshOvki> Darkrift411: are you using knetwork?
<Darkrift411> the only mgr i had running was kwifimanager
<achilles> sniff sniff i just wanna watch my lord of the rings dvd sniff sniff
<Darkrift411> she had opened knetwork and i think tahts what messed it up
<sui> JoshOvki: :)
<JoshOvki> archillies: what does      sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<JoshOvki> get?
<JoshOvki> sui: hey again :)
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: okay, try this, type lspci and into konsole and put the output on pastebin
<achilles> i tried downloading that but it says it conflicts with two  other files
<Darkrift411> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sui> Darkrift411: can you find an accesspoint by tyoing iwlist $wirelessdevice scan?
<coreymon77> sui: lets first find out what card we are working with here
<U238Willy> achilles
<JoshOvki> achillies:   sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<Darkrift411> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52476/\
<JoshOvki> i think thats better
<sui> coreymon77: ok.
<achilles> i already have that installed;(
<JoshOvki> and u still cant play DVDs?
<Darkrift411> when i try that both devices say "device doesnt support scanning" (lo and eth0) but i think my wifi was eth1
<achilles> not my lord of the rings dvd:(
<U238Willy> i was going to ask achilles to look at or post his /etc/apt/sources.list
<JoshOvki> in what media player?
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: are you sure thats all the output
<U238Willy> post in a pastebin of course
<Darkrift411> yes
<achilles> kaffeine
<jatz_> hey, I have a question again
<sui> coreymon77: just a few minutes ago I got help to fix a wifi problem on my laptop here... and it has something to do with knetwork and a manual configuration
<achilles> and vlc player
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: because according to this, as far as kubuntu is concerned, you dont have a wireless card in your computer
<myotheralt> can someone help me with aome issues i am having with kde4?
<Darkrift411> i know
<Darkrift411> i couldnt find it in there
<firecrotch> Darkrift411: Just to make sure... have you tried sudo ifup eth1 (or whatever the device is)?
<jatz_> there was a crash, my hd was unsafely removed
<jatz_> now it isn't mounting.
<SSJ_GZ> myotheralt: → #kubuntu-kde4
<myotheralt> ty
<muesli_> friday 9pm. fecking best time of the week
<coreymon77> sui: thats i dont use knetworkmanager, i just do it the good ol fashioned cmdline way
<jatz_> tune2fs -e says "bad error behaviour.' which sounds bad.
<Darkrift411> no such device :S
<Darkrift411> lemme look up my laptop and find out what wifi it is
<JoshOvki> jatz: wb, sounds like its all gone wrong now
<jatz_> well, it was working fine
<coreymon77> firecrotch: this is wifi, not ethernet, wouldnt he typically want wlan0 or ra0 or ath0 (depending on the card)
<jatz_> but then the machine it was mounted to was shut off improperly
<achilles> i know my dvd is playable cause ive played it in pclinuxos
<niall> I just played a DVD ;}
<jatz_> just chiming in on that, coreymon77, my wifi card appears as eth0
<U238Willy> yeah i'd think wlan0 is more appropo
<firecrotch> coreymon77:  I've had wireless cards that were eth1 before
<Darkrift411> i know my laptop has the one card that supposedly everyone has problems with
<coreymon77> okay
<Darkrift411> some broadcom card
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: more specific
<achilles> do you think i need a restart?
<jatz_> JoshOvki: thoughts on my breakage
<achilles> to make it play
<jatz_> ?
<firecrotch> Ew broadcom cards are a pain
<niall> I didn't need to restart
<sui> coreymon77: normally me too, but in that case i wasnt able to configure wifi manually because iwpriv doesn't know the option 'set' and wpa_supplicant had solle ioctl errors
<niall> I just played one now :X
<coreymon77> firecrotch: i know, atheros all the way
<achilles> sniff no frodo today i guess
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: anyways, broadcom is a big company, can you be more specific about the card?
<U238Willy> i got my broadcom to work in suse.. but only after using ndiswrapper
<Darkrift411> im looking
<niall> achilles: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<jatz_> mnt
<niall> you done that?
<achilles> yeah
<niall> did you run the install script?
<achilles> i still wont play
<achilles> no
<achilles> how?
<niall> .
<coreymon77> U238Willy: ndiswrapper *pukes*
<niall> ;D
<U238Willy> those were the times though
<U238Willy> you did that or else
<coreymon77> i know
<niall> achilles: sudo apt-get install debhelper
<niall> achilles: sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<niall> achilles: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<coreymon77> there was a time when it took me 3 whole days to get any sort of internet to work
<JoshOvki> jatz: take a look at this   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91312
<U238Willy> i became quite familiar with ifconfig and iwconfig and sheesh..
<jatz_> JoshOvki: thanks
<achilles> thanks niall im doing the first step
<coreymon77> U238Willy: me too, linux is also the reason ive memorized my encyption key
<U238Willy> oi.. wep/wpa too?
<tushyd> i currently am running Ubuntu (gutsy), how do I install KDE4 on it?
<JoshOvki> how do you register a username here?
<Darkrift411> its broadcomm 34xx (not sure the exact model)
<coreymon77> U238Willy: why oi? once the card works, everything else is one simple command
<Darkrift411> im slowly narrowing it down
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: that shouldnt be too hard
<U238Willy> coreymon77, true..
<Darkrift411> i found chat logs of this chan from months ago in here where i was getting help
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: do you have any internet on your kubuntu box at all?
<Darkrift411> im on it
<coreymon77> okay
<Darkrift411> im sittting in daughters room behind a dresser to hook directly into the router
<coreymon77> then we should be fine
<Darkrift411> k
<U238Willy> for KDE4
<U238Willy> I'd start my search here.
<U238Willy> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: although, continue finding out the exact card, since things are different for some of them
<niall> if you search adept for kde4, there's a boat load of packages, i'd install kde4-base and kde4-data then pick out any others you want
<jussi01> !kde4 > tushyd
<JoshOvki> to be honist KDE4 isnt that good yet
<U238Willy> the link i have above does go through some of the steps
<U238Willy> or most
<jussi01> niall: thats incorrect. please see the !kde4 factoid ;)
<niall> ;]
<niall> ok
<PowerJC> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<U238Willy> heh.. same link
<tushyd> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> tushyd: :)
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: any more progress?
<Darkrift411> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card is what i keep finding on google with my laptop model
<Darkrift411> that sounds familliar, but not sure where i got the 34xx
<U238Willy> doesn't lspci work from the command line?
<coreymon77> oh, darn, the 34xx would be much easier to work with
<coreymon77> U238Willy: nope
<jussi01> !bcm43xx | Darkrift411
<ubotu> Darkrift411: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<WhatAreYou> hello ive created an iso file of a dvd movie.  mounted it with sudo mount -o loop /home..../...iso /media/iso now it created a folder iso where insiede theres video_ts and adio_Ts. the question is how can i reproduce that video?
<U238Willy> ?
<firecrotch> Darkrift411:  I assume there's a switch on your laptop to turn the wireless card on/off?
<Darkrift411> yes
<U238Willy> it does on mine
<Darkrift411> and its on
<firecrotch> Darkrift411: Turn it off and then back on, then see what "dmesg" says, maybe it'll give the model #
<coreymon77> jussi01: its not a 34xx aparently
<niall> achilles: got it working yet?
<jussi01> coreymon77: correct, its a 43xx ;)
<U238Willy> they're common
<coreymon77> jussi01: no it isnt
<Darkrift411> no changes at all
<achilles> oh omg naill it freaking plays now:)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<niall> ;D
<achilles> thanks you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Strangelet> Does Kubuntu have a "compiz-fusion" or a program that can create amazing effects?
<niall> you're welcome
<Darkrift411> last message is about me plugging in my ethernet cable
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: lspci and dmesg still give you nothing?
<firecrotch> Strangelet:  Yes.... it's compiz-fusion
<Darkrift411> yes
<NickPresta> !compiz | Strangelet
<ubotu> Strangelet: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Strangelet> firecrotch: oh.
<Strangelet> :D
<Strangelet> whoops! :P
<achilles> thanks thanks thanks now off i go cause my phone bill will be huge if i don't disconnect lol
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: what computer do you have?
<Darkrift411> compaq v6210us
<achilles> naill you rock see ya
<niall> bye
<jussi01> coreymon77: that card has a 43xx chipset!
<coreymon77> jussi01: well then why is there a seperate page for it on the wifi docs!
<U238Willy> i'd be more surprised that it's not showing up under lspci or dmesg.
<Darkrift411> i know it used to
<coreymon77> jussi01: and why do the instructions say that you should get rid of the 43xx drivers!
<firecrotch> Darkrift411: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092  should help
<firecrotch> It's for the specific wireless card that your laptop has
<jussi01> coreymon77: the instructions tell you to get rid of one set of 43xx drivers and use ndiswrapper.
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> Darkrift411: try the instructions on that forum page
<jason__> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<jussi01> coreymon77: to be exactly precise it has a bcm4311
<Admiral_Chicago> eh?
<Admiral_Chicago> whats that?
<Admiral_Chicago> crap...
 * firecrotch smacks Admiral_Chicago around a bit with a large trout
<JoshOvki> admiral having problems?
<firecrotch> Everything alright there?
<U238Willy> broadcom 43xx NICs were very common.. that's what I had in my emachine.. and I too got it working with ndiswrapper..
<U238Willy> (laptop)
<Admiral_Chicago> @JoshOvki...apparently....
<JoshOvki> apparently the world is round, but im not too sure ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> well I came in here to find out if anyone has had success with Kopete + AIM + XMPP.
<U238Willy> xmpp?
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm trying to connect to the aol authentication server via xmpp but its not working
<U238Willy> oh.. i've used aim..
<Admiral_Chicago> U238Willy thats the Jabber protocol
<U238Willy> through kopete
<U238Willy> and even set up googletalk through jabber
<Admiral_Chicago> they all use XMPP as a backend
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe I'll just try Psi to see if ti will work in there....
<U238Willy> well.. i set up a 'jabber' client..
<Admiral_Chicago> right
<U238Willy> in kopete to get to my googletalk.. but thankfully google had some wiki type stuff to make it easier to set up..
<Admiral_Chicago> I have that link too...
<U238Willy> worked like a charm
<niall> I've got an aim account running on kopete
<U238Willy> but each one is slightly different.. on what the accepted username is .. whether they want SSL.. and what ports..
<Admiral_Chicago> niall using the Xmpp backend?
<niall> no idae
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm sure my error is either the JID or the port
<Admiral_Chicago> niall did you ever mess with the login server
<niall> no
<niall> I just created a new aim account, added my username and pass then click next
<niall> and it connected
<niall> I didn't change anything
<Odd-rationale> I used to have a feature that when I highlight a URL, KDE will pop up a menu asking me whether I want to poen it with konqueror. That was pretty kool. How do I get that back?
<Admiral_Chicago> its using the default (oscar) protocol which is propreitary.  its in my best interest to run it under the xmpp protocol which is open source
<hyper_ch> got a boot problem with the network manager:  http://www.pastebin.org/16004   --> I need to press ctrl-alt-delete in order to continue the boot process
<jimmy51> hello, i'm trying my best to run kubuntu on my home machine instead of xp.  i'm doing pretty well, but need to be able to quickly VPN into my office network and RDP into my XP workstation.... what VPN client should i use?
<BluesKaj> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<hyper_ch> jimmy51: I'd install cygwin and use sshfs
<BluesKaj> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> hmm , VPN is it
<BluesKaj> !info remote-desktop
<ubotu> Package remote-desktop does not exist in gutsy
<jimmy51> I see a RDP client (krdc)
<jimmy51> but need the VPN step first
<BluesKaj> !krdc | jimmy51
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmy51> oops, Krdc
<jimmy51> !Krdc
<Darkrift411> gonna try a reboot, but that guild says my wifi light should be on now, and it isnt :(
<Darkrift411> brb in 3
<jimmy51> hyper_ch:  install cgywin on my linux box?
<hyper_ch> jimmy51: no, on your windows box
<BluesKaj> jimmy51 , krdc is in the kmenu/internet list
<hyper_ch> jimmy51: so that you get a ssh server on your windows box through which you then can connect and mount the remote folder through ssh in your linux box
<jimmy51> BluesKaj:  yeah, i see the client... i just don't know how to VPN into work like I did in XP
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> ip addy then user&pw ?
<jimmy51> yeah, i've got all that
<jimmy51> BluesKaj:  In XP I opened Network Connections, clicked "new connection" or something, and chose VPN, entered my stuff, and boom, i'm connected
<jimmy51> BluesKaj:  from there on out, I could just right click on the connection and click "connect"... then I run my RDP client and take over my workstation and code away
<Darkrift411> no luck :(
<Darkrift411> still no wifi listed in lspci
<Darkrift411> i might have to go to walmart and buy a pci wifi card to use
<Darkrift411> linksys or belkin should be safe brands to buy right?
<BluesKaj> jimmy51, still got XP ?  :-)
<JoshOvki> jimmy what VPN client are you using?
<U238Willy> this wifi card is hardwired right? not a usb or otherwise connected right, Darkrift411?
<Darkrift411> yes
<Darkrift411> its built in
<U238Willy> ok
<jimmy51> BluesKaj:  yeah, I'm dual boot but I'm trying to be a good boy and ditch XP for kubuntu
<jimmy51> JoshOvki:  in XP, i just use the built in windows VPN client
<Darkrift411> if linux cant even see it, there something more then drivers wrong with it im guessing
<JoshOvki> what about kubuntu?
<JoshOvki> try   kvpnc
<jimmy51> JoshOvki:  that's the question.  I'm trying to find a vpn client
<demetrio> hello someone can help me to install webcam
<jimmy51> JoshOvki:  i'll check the repository for that
<U238Willy> when you got it to work before ... did you use ndiswrapper? or some other program?
<Darkrift411> i think ndiswrapper failed
<Darkrift411> but i dont remember what worked
<Darkrift411> but i do remember that lspci showed it
<Darkrift411> thats how we found out which card i had
<demetrio> i try many times but doesen't work please
<U238Willy> hmm..
<JoshOvki> demetrio do you know if there is a driver available for it?
<JoshOvki> or could you tell me the make and model of it?
<Viking667> Got a question. How do I enter "weird" symbols from within thunderbird? (i.e. like the degree symbol)
<demetrio> JoshOvki: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam
<Darkrift411> ok, thx guys, but i dont feeel like dealing with this crap again, imma go buy a new card
<Viking667> and no, this isn't specific to thunderbird.
<Darkrift411> and tell the wife to stay the hell off my damned computer
<Viking667> I just can't find the equivalent program to gcharmap
<U238Willy> dark
<Darkrift411> she killed windows every time she touched it, so i figured linux would be more secure, but nothing can resist her technodeath touch
<U238Willy> Darkrift411, sorry.. could you go to the command line and type 'ndiswrapper -l' and see what, if anything comes up?
<Darkrift411> k
<jimmy51> darkrift:  hahahaha.  that's why we have multiple computers man
<demetrio> JoshOvki: linux see my webcam but when itry to run camorama i have this error: culd connect to /dev/vidoe0
<JoshOvki> ok, what happens when you run    ls -l /dev/video0      ?
<draik> Hello everyone
<Darkrift411> says driver installed
<U238Willy> haha
<U238Willy> which means two things
<kletus> como hago para irme  a kubuntu en español
<U238Willy> 1) you are using ndiswrapper
<Darkrift411> yes, i just installed ndiswrapper
<Darkrift411> 5 mins ago
<U238Willy> oi
<Viking667> kletus: hablo Inglese?
<Darkrift411> a page i was pointed to walked me thru it
<kletus> no
<draik> I'm using Kaffeine. When I try to watch Discovery's 2057, it plays without a problem. When I put in Transformers, it says "The source cannot be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)"
<U238Willy> !es | kletus
<ubotu> kletus: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<draik> Both DVDs are legit
<JoshOvki> demitrio: what happens when you run    ls -l /dev/video0      ?
<Viking667> ah.
<bello> hi all! :-)
<U238Willy> Darkrift411, wifi is strange in that whatever option you choose you want to stick with it.. because.. when I've had different programs competing.. the end result is a loss..
<U238Willy> so i'd have to uninstall all of them.. and then start over
<Darkrift411> exactly what caused this
<Darkrift411> like i said
<Darkrift411> easier to just buy a different card
<Darkrift411> and stay away from broadcomm
<Darkrift411> ill go with linksys or belkin
<U238Willy> well..
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know how to enable that feature when you highlight something like a URL, a pop up menu appears that allows you to quickly open it with konquoror? Sorry I acn't give a better discription.
<ktulu77> hi there :)
<draik> Darkrift411: What about an old laptop. I am currently having the video issues with playing DVDs. It's a Dell SmartStep 200N. What do you recommend for a miniPCI wifi card?
<Odd-rationale> It is rather hard to find something that you don;t know what it is called.
<bello> someone of you upgraded gutsu to hoary?
<Flare183> !hardy | bello
<ubotu> bello: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Darkrift411> i have no idea draik
<bello> yep! Lapsus!
<pix_> ciao a tutti
<U238Willy> Darkrift411, what I worry about is.. whether putting another wifi card will compound the issue not correct it.
<draik> Darkrift411: Ok Thanks.
<pix_> ho un problema
<bello> sorry!! ;-)
<Darkrift411> im just talking about  what walmart sells in pcmci cards
<Darkrift411> i hope not U238Willy
<pix_> chi mi puo dare una mano?
<Darkrift411> i think its just the model that i have
<bello> it's enough modify source.list than apt-get upgrade && update?
<bello> se so la risposta,volentieri | pix
<Darkrift411> every time i paste in my model, everyone does this "oh crap, hes screwed" scene
<Darkrift411> so i know its a crap card
<pix_> ciao bello
<Darkrift411> im hoping anything else will give better results
<pix_> ascolta in pratica non mi funziona piu la wireless
<bello> stanno parlando propri di questo...
<bello> se leggi.
<NickPresta> !it | bello
<ubotu> bello: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Darkrift411> thx for the help, and ill prob be back in soon, after my trip to walmart
<NickPresta> bello, tipo: /join #kubuntu-it
<pix_> e ma sono appena entrato i vecchi mex non li leggo
<pix_> in pratica un mio amico ha toccato il pc e non so che cosa ha fatto
<hyper_ch> and I wonder why my /dev/sdb1 is not mounted upon boot:  /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       2        -->     when I do    sudo mount -a    then it will be mounted then
<Viking667> anyhow, has anyone got an answer to how I enter in a "special" character into a document or email? (such as a degree symbol, or an e with a circumflex?)
<NickPresta> pix_, tipo: /join #kubuntu-it
<pix_> da li mi tocca collegare il pc al modem
<Viking667> I'm not new to Linux, just totally new to kubuntu.
<hyper_ch> Viking667: â ?
<Viking667> hyper_ch: that looked like a A with ~ above, followed by a cent symbol
<draik> Where should I look to resolve my DVD issue? 2057 plays, but not Transformers
<hyper_ch> Viking667: wrong charset I suppose then
<LeAstrale> Hi everybody
<NickPresta> hi, LeAstrale
<Viking667> hyper_ch: yeah, I know. This "twin" thing doesn't do UTF-8 properly... but the question remains.
<LeAstrale> anyone in here know what the reason could be that my Kubuntu 7.10 install has switched to a much smaller font since last boot ?
<Viking667> heh. I have had that happen on occasions with Ubuntu, I've no idea either.
<U238Willy> !dvd | draik
<ubotu> draik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ktulu77> does someone no how the bugs in launchpad are considered ?
<ktulu77> because I have reported a bug but I don't know when it will be cheked
<Viking667> 's all right. I found the program:  kcharselect
<Viking667> someone else told me about it.
 * Viking667 waves goodbye
<draik> Thank you U238Willy
<LeAstrale> Viking667: is it able to solve my problem?
<LeAstrale> damn he left
<U238Willy> LeAstrale, sounds to me your video settings changed..
<U238Willy> unless you installed a new theme or changed the fonts in your theme
<LeAstrale> U238Willy: haven't done any of the things you mention
<U238Willy> well if your resolution looks tighter.. and you want to keep it..
<voicu> what's the syntax for the DISPLAY variable?
<LeAstrale> my resolution is still 1280x1024 but all fonts are smaller :/
<U238Willy> then i'd head over to systemsettings/appearance/font and change the size
<nosrednaekim> DISPLAY:1 ?
<nosrednaekim> LeAstrale: adjust your dpi
<voicu> leastrale: you can set your monitor size in /etc/X11/xorg.conf: that way fonts will have the same (real) size no matter the resolution
<voicu> that's what dpi is for in the first place
<voicu> nosrednaekim: no, i need to set it for a remote X server
<deqc> seig heil
<LeAstrale> voicu: how to set the monitor size? i have choosen the exact screen i have in display settings :)
<nosrednaekim> voicu: ah., then I don't know
<U238Willy> right.. and if you want LeAstrale.. you can always run through your xorg setup by 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<U238Willy> to see if any of the settings have changed.
<LeAstrale> U238Willy: wouldn't be smart when Nvidia has taken caare of it?
<U238Willy> i had my resolution one day pop out for no apparent reason..
<voicu> leastrale: from my experience that just sets the frequencies. open /etc/X11/xorg.conf with root and in the monitor section add an option like this DisplaySize WIDTH HEIGHT
<voicu> WIDTH HEIGHT are in milimeters
<U238Willy> that's what I did.. and then checked xorg.conf to make sure that it was using the nvidia-glx drivers..
<LeAstrale> mine only needs to use the nvidia drivers that i have installed myself
<slow-motion> n8
<Flare183> How can i record my desktop?
<sigma_1234> anyone here knw anyting bout kde kiosk?
<NickPresta> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | Flare183
<sigma_1234> Flare183: kde4 has that functionality
<ubotu> flare183: gtk-recordmydesktop: Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 59 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Flare183> sigma_1234: kde4 right now is whack because plasma is not finished
<joze> hello there
<joze> I have a huge problem..
<joze> I disabled fglrx in restricted drivers
<joze> and now I am not able to come in X
<joze> whats the package name of this fglrx driver _
<joze> that is in administration > restricted drivers and there is fglrx
<joze> anyone.. its urgent
<Odd-rationale> joze: Try xorg-driver-fglrx
<Odd-rationale> joze: I don't have the said driver myself. So don't count on it.
<Odd-rationale> joze: Would you like me to give you the other results of a search for "fglrx"?
<joze> Odd-rationale: just a sec
<joze> Odd-rationale: Iam not used of irssi and non graphics modes.. :)
<Odd-rationale> joze: np
<joze> Odd-rationale: the name is correct I think, its installing right now..
<ktulu77> can someone else can confirm this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/183381
<joze> Odd-rationale: I guess now I have to restart..
<Odd-rationale> joze: Alright. I'll see you in a little bit...
<oscar> I really think Kubuntu is a strange thing=)
<oscar> When I change screen settings, the OS gets unbootable. Pressing the "test"-button is enough to destroy the whole thing
<oscar> and people thinks windows is unstable =/
<Dr_willis> I could say the same thing about WIndows and OS-X. -- i have messed them up so much befor its scary.
<DreadKnight> ktulu77: confirmed
<Dr_willis> Well #1 - you did install the proper video card drivers for your system?
<oscar> I cant find any drivers
<Dr_willis> oscar,  and whats your video card then?
<oscar> ATI radeon mobility hd2400xt
<Dr_willis> ati = Ick. :()
<oscar> yeah i know
<Dr_willis> The fglrx drivers may or may not be needed.
<oscar> amd doesnt have drivers for my card:D
<oscar> i tried fglrx...
<oscar> = unbootable
<Dr_willis> Theres unbootable.. then theres X wont start..
<Dr_willis> theres a BIG differance between the 2
<oscar> my unbootable = grub-> select OS -> black screen and NOTHING
<Dr_willis> try alt-ctrl-f1, see if you can get to the console, or try the recovery mode.
<ktulu77> DreadKnight: thanks !
<oscar> I am really new to kubuntu, recovery mode works but i dont know what to do there=)
<Dr_willis> Of course not sure what to do to fix your system other then set the driver back to using vesa.
<oscar> i dont mind using vesa. the only thing i want with my gfx is 1280x800.
<Dr_willis> that may not be possible without the fglrx or other drivers.
<draik_> Dr_willis: Do you think that if I were to change my driver from ATI to vesa, I would get the splash screen?
<cristina> hi, i have a bug inn  dpkg, i can't install anything ,this is the error : failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `libc6-i386': Invalid argument
<oscar> :(
<n_np> hows kde4 workin out?
<oscar> is kde4 still beta?
<Odd-rationale> n_np: still buggy. imo
<Odd-rationale> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<oscar> ty willy!
<U238Willy> np
<U238Willy> i was reading through it
<U238Willy> seems like the later fglrx drivers may work
<sars> ahdi dakchi saliit mano daba
<cristina> with this bug in dpkg the system is good for nothing , i can't install anything
<U238Willy> felt leery about posting a forum thread in here.. but.. they seemed to have run across the same issue you had..
<matttis> where do i find the programs which start automatically ?
<matttis> !startup
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<matttis> ubotu: there's no button "save session" !
<Odd-rationale> matttis: It is automatic
<NickPresta> matttis, ubotu is a bot. type: "/msg ubotu bot" for more info.
<nosrednaekim> matttis: hmmm you're right... go into advanced->sessions in system settings
<matttis> nosrednaekim: thx
<muesli_> anyone running hardy already? i happened to notice that the libqt4-sql doesn't seem to contain the sqlite plugin anymore?
<matttis> Odd-rationale, NickPresta: I know, thanks
<n_np> yeah I can expect it to still be buggy- that is the nature of open source releases
<Vermux> is there a graphics bug in kubuntu?
<Vermux> sometimes the windows ont show all the way
<vzduch> muesli_: for Hardy-related stuff /j #ubuntu+1
<muesli_> vzduch: sweet, didn't know about that channel... thanks!
<miladen> .join
<Vermux> anybody aware of a graphics bug in kubuntu?
<oscar> yes
<oscar> i have noticed
<Vermux> anybody knows how to use badblocks?
<oscar> have reinstalled 5 times today=)
<Vermux> oscar: what happaned?
<oscar> tried ti change screensettings. when pressing "test", everything goes baaaad
<Vermux> oscar: Im trying to change the resolution and cannot do that on one computer
<oscar> same
<draik_> If the spalsh screen is a black screen, what should I do to view it? It's a blank background, not pitch black (exactly) since you can see light. It's a laptop.
<Vermux> I didnt c test
<Vermux> where is it?
<oscar> system settins -> monitor & display -> hardware
<oscar> Vermux: Dont press the button!:D
<oscar> I should go to sleep
<oscar> cya guys
<ubuntu> hi all
<Vermux> who knows how to use badblocks?
<ibou> my kaffeine doesn't start
<ibou> even if i start it through k menu
<nosrednaekim> ibou: what does it do?
<Vermux> how to scan the computer with badblocks?
<ibou> i just have the little icon which move before it starts and after... nothing
<nosrednaekim> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<nosrednaekim> ibou: run it from a konsole
<ibou> nosrednaekim: kaffeine or fsck ?
<nosrednaekim> ibou: kaffeine:)
<ibou> nosrednaekim: i did. Nothing happen and my konsole is freezed
<nosrednaekim> ibou: hit "ctrl+C"
<nosrednaekim> it didn';t give any errors or output?
<Vermux> why I cant reboot from x server. I can just log out and then it becomes console
<Vermux> ?
<ibou> nosrednaekim: nothing
<nosrednaekim> ibou: thats odd.
<ibou> nosrednaekim: what is odd ?
<biovore> Vermux: reboot your computer from the login screen?
<nosrednaekim> ibou: that it didn't give you any errors
<Vermux> biovore: yes, I cant do that. the option is not there
<biovore> hmm.. kde4 installed?
<Vermux> biovore: not from the login screen but within kubuntu
<biovore> Vermux: you mean after you have logged in..
<biovore> Vermux: reboot from the kde desktop...
<Vermux> biovore: when I click on log out it gives me the option to log out or to cancell.
<Vermux> biovore: that what Im trying to do
<biovore> Vermux: hmm.. I get reboot here..
<Vermux> biovore: the option is not there
<Vermux> I got it too before
<Vermux> but I have problems with screen resolution
<Vermux> had to play with it
<biovore> Vermux: yeah.. should give you reboot and shutdown options..   Maybe a group setting..
<Vermux> and now it is not working properly
<Vermux> anybody? any idea?
<Vermux> biovore: right!
<Vermux> biovore: but those disappeared
<biovore> Vermux: check in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file..
<biovore> I think it has something to do with kdm
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, I am using beagle as the desktop search tool, but the beagle deamon is not starting automatically.. How can I have it start automaticall?
<Vermux> biovore: I have no idea what to check there
<sven_oostenbrink> There is a "start automatically at login" option somewhere there, but when I select it, nothing happens.. Also the "start deamon now" does not do anything at all
<justin_> how do i get the files for KDE4
<biovore> Vermux: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc  look for allowshutdown line.. I think thats what your looking for..
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<justin_> does kubuntu come with the propiety nvidia drivers
<biovore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sven_oostenbrink> You guys are fast.. :P
<Vermux> too many problems for a simple thing
<casper__> hello! I have a primary partition with windows that i want to get rid of. My linux is on and extended partition. Is it safe to remove the primary partition with qtparted without trashing my linux partition?
<oem> hay
<casper__> justin_: No not as default but apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<biovore> casper__: I think the kernel and grub need to be in a real partition.. (not 100% sure on that)
<nosrednaekim> casper__: what are you going to do with that partition?
<nosrednaekim> biovore: I don't think so.... I'm running my kernel on a extended and my grub is on the MBR
<casper__> hopefully merge it with a large storage partition which is also extended
<Strangelet> How can I set Kubuntu to run certain programs when I log into my account? Is there a configuration file somewhere that I would have to edit?
<nosrednaekim> casper__: well, thats probably not going to work unless you use LVM
<casper__> LVM?
<Martijn1981> howto see how big your hard drive is?
<casper__> Martijn1981: df -h
<Strangelet> How can I set Kubuntu to run certain programs when I log into my account? Is there a configuration file somewhere that I would have to edit?
<biovore> Strangelet: ~/.kde/AutoStart I think
<biovore> basicly just write a simple bash script in that directory.. will get run at login..
<casper__> maybe just open what you want and save the session
<miladen> Is there any "must have" packages i should look into? first time linuxer
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, depends on what you are looking for
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, you could install kde4 now, which is more like.. previewing still, but its quite safe to do and shows you what kickass desktop you might have in about 2 months
<miladen> where can i read more about it?
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, Id say.. firefox, kontact for your mail, krusader, amarok (which should be installed already), k3b, kaffeine, make sure you got all codecs installed (look in adept manager for w32, codecs, etc)
<sven_oostenbrink> !kde4 | miladen
<ubotu> miladen: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<applehypnosis> miladen, Sure.
<Strangelet> biovore: Hmm.. what would a bash script look like if I am trying to run Compiz-Fusion? Do I simply put in "#!/bin/bash compiz"?
<applehypnosis> how about the kde4 kmines? kopete for kde4?
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink whats new in kde4? im a n00b in linux
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, also I could recommend some extra apt repositories..  take a look at http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<nosrednaekim> miladen: mostly looks, and its a bit faster too(for me)
<ibou> when i start a video through konqueror it cause crash of kaffeine which i can't start after, even through the k menu
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, kde4 is the next version of kde desktop.. you are using kubuntu? then your desktop is kde..
<applehypnosis> sven_oostenbrink: that thing is a 404
<miladen> yes i know, so its the GUI thats changing?
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, kde4 is faster, looks better and should in the end be better to use
<ibou> but if i launch kaffeine through k menu after reboot it works and i can open the same video through the file open from kaffeine
<applehypnosis> sven_oostenbrink: when is the "end"?
<sven_oostenbrink> applehypnosis, that link I just gave? erw, I have it open right here in front of me
<sven_oostenbrink> applehypnosis, I suppose the "end" would be when its stable for use.. it has GREAT potential, but when I tried it I got 10 crashes in 5 minutes which is a wee bit too much for a production desktop
<sven_oostenbrink> applehypnosis, and don't get me wrong.. I *WILL* install kde4 because it kicks ass!
<sven_oostenbrink> but it needs to be stable first
<justin__> when i enable the nvidia restricted driver it say unable to find package source driver not enabled
<justin__> ?
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, the best thing todo right now is.. just play around.. try things
<tekteen> justin__: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<justin__> how do i do that
<applehypnosis> sven_oostenbrink: i open the desktop and feel "something is missing"
<tekteen> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, play with adept manager, look for certtain softwares.. install them, remove them.. its not like windows where you install / uninstall 10 things and your windows will be dead..
<Darkrift411> omfg, the card i bought has a friggen broadcom chipset also :@
<sven_oostenbrink> applehypnosis, what do you mean?
<tekteen> !repo| justin__
<ubotu> justin__: please see above
<sven_oostenbrink> applehypnosis, miladen, and damn yeah, the sources generator is no more :(
<applehypnosis> sven_oostenbrink: a right click on the desktop doesn't bring up the same menus.. like with the panel and the desktop.
<jumpkic1> my X server is foobar after the latest update
<sven_oostenbrink> applehypnosis, kde4 is going to be the kind of change again that needs you to try it for a little to get used to it.. but Im positive its going to be good
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink install/uninstall has no consequences?
<jumpkic1> I can't leave KDM and still have video signal
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, nope :)
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, one thing to know though:
<jumpkic1> can't login past KDM or flip to console
<Strangelet> how do I make a bash script that will run Compiz-Fusion?
<tekteen> Strangelet: when do you want it to run?
<jumpkic1> Strangelet: put a script into .kde/Autostart/
<Strangelet> upon boot
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, adept manager is GREAT but sometimes a bit shaky still.. if something goes wrong, you can always ask here to fix it (wrong as in, adept manager crashes, next time on start up it won;t work anymore)
<applehypnosis> miladen: dude, you are going to love the convenience of linux packages.
<Strangelet> tekteen: Upon login
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, if you have any problems with adept manager, try this:
<sven_oostenbrink> !aptfix | miladen
<miladen> !aptfix
<miladen> say waht? :D
<tekteen> Strangelet: type "kwrite ~/.profile" in the konsole
<ubotu> miladen: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, what applehypnosis says.. you will LOVE linux package installation..
<tekteen> Strangelet: no quotes
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, nothing is so easy as software installation and uninstallation on linux..
<Strangelet> tekteen: Okay, I have done that
<justin__> it still does it
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, the ! convention is to talk to bots which will give you a quick answer on a question you have
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, !aptfix will give you an answer on how to fix adept
<tekteen> Strangelet: then put " export KDEWM='compiz' " (no double quotes)
<sven_oostenbrink> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<miladen> yeah i know, was a CS g33k some years back :)
<tekteen> Strangelet: at the bottom
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, sometimes it takes the bot a few seconds to reply but it will
<tekteen> Strangelet: save then restart
<tekteen> Strangelet: or login/out
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, just don't give up on linux because you run in anything strange.. like, "I can't find outlook"... "thats why I will go back to windows"... ARGH!\
<Strangelet> tekteen: okee doke, login/out now :)
<sven_oostenbrink> end users are terrible..
<Darkrift411> when you plug in a pcmcia card, should dmesg show something?
<hol> im not able to connect virtualbox whit my pc
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, you know how the software packages work right?
<tekteen> hol: what do you mean connect?
<justin__> this it what happens when i try to enable propeity driver " the software source for the package nvidia-gfx-new, is not enabled"
<miladen> yea
<miladen> sudo apt-get install firefox (ex.)
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, try adept manager from the menu
<sven_oostenbrink> you are using kubuntu right?
<miladen> ive tried that too, hehe ok its my 3rd day in kUbuntu
<tekteen> justin__: have you enabled the universe repo?
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, adept manager has a very VERY nice search option.. :P
<miladen> i've seen it, its amazing that it  can find PHP scripts for me :D
<nosrednaekim> !info nvidia-glx-new
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, if you know how the packages work, I guess you also know what the sources.list is.. make sure you have all the necesary repositories in  your sources.list
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<tekteen> !info nvidia-glx-new | justin__
<ubotu> justin__: nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: no i dont know what that is
<justin__> enabled universe
<justin__> works
<justin__> thanks
<nosrednaekim> justin__: you need to enable restricted
<miladen> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tekteen> justin__: np
<justin__> where is the KDE4 chanel
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, no comment :)
<tekteen> justin__: #kubuntu-kde4
<miladen> hehe fast learner ;)
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: what should my setup look like in the "update"menu
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: should i select "unsupported updates"?
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, eh, update menu? where? what program?
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, if you want I can pastebin my sources.list.. problem only is that its a bit "dirty", there are broken and old links in there.. It works very fine though..
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: should i select "unsupported updates"?
<miladen> oh sorry
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: i dont understand the repository site that the bot recommended :S
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, well.. its simple.. one sec
<Darkrift411> lspci should list pcmcia devices right?
<miladen> can i set my irc client to make a noise when someone writes my name?
#kubuntu 2008-01-19
<nosrednaekim> miladen: are you using konversation?
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, you install the programs directly from the internet
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, for example, apt-get takes the files from here: http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, these are called repositories
<miladen> yes Konversation
<nosrednaekim> miladen: settings->configure notifications
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, the more repositories, the more software you can install..  you can configure these repositories in your sources.list file (exact location: /etc/apt/sources.list)
<jorge__> hola
<miladen> ok wait, try writing my name again
<jorge__> ¿alguien habla español'
<miladen> some1 write my name :D
<jorge__> necesito ayuda
<jorge__> i need help
<sven_oostenbrink> !es | jorge__
<ubotu> jorge__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sven_oostenbrink> jorge__, Si quieres ayuda aqui, tienes que hablar ingles, perdon...
<jorge__> gracias
<sven_oostenbrink> jorge__, youre welcome
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: where is there a list of repositories?
<miladen> so the more repositories= the more packages in adept
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, I could send you my list.. its not 100% perfect (will give a number of warnings about repositories not existing anymore) but it works well
<nosrednaekim> miladen: there is an indefinate number of repositories... anyone can make one
<sourcemaker> well, my question is offt-topic.... but maybe someone can answer them:  how can I convert openoffice master documents to PDF in batch mode?
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, more or less.. repositories should not cause incompatibilities.. but the ones I have work good
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: isnt it irritating that you get an error message everytime u use adept
<egork> jorge: yo hablo un poco.
<tekteen> sourcemaker: I use macros for that
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, no, you wont get errors every time.. just once during hte update you will see some warnings
<sourcemaker> tekteen: are this offical macros from OO?
<sven_oostenbrink> you backup the sources.list, put the new one there, then you HAVE to run " sudo apt-get update" wait for it to finish, and then you enjoy the new packages
<tekteen> sourcemaker: no
<tekteen> sourcemaker: there are guides online
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: how can i get your list then? :)
<penol> when i type apt-get install kde4-core i got this error = http://www.pastebin.no/3142
<sourcemaker> tekteen: ok.. thanks
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, check this:   http://rafb.net/p/N7KAZM28.html
<sven_oostenbrink> put the contents of that in /etc/apt/sources.list
<miladen> how do i do that? :S
<miladen> just windows style?
<nosrednaekim> miladen: erase whats in it, and paste that :)
<nosrednaekim> miladen: and open it with root of course, like "kdesudo kate /etc/sources.list"
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: doesnt work, when i do kdesudo kate etc/apt/sources.list it just shows up as a blank docu
<miladen> ok
<miladen> solved :)
<miladen> ./etc/apt/sources.list
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: ok done, what now?
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: There are just as many packages available as befor
<tekteen> miladen: did you update the repos?
<miladen> no
<tekteen> miladen: in the konsole type: sudo apt-get update
<tekteen> miladen: with adept closed
<miladen> i know, im doin it
<miladen> didnt think befor :)
<tekteen> miladen: what are you doing? I was not here.
<miladen> updating my repository :)
<tekteen> miladen: what is your goal here?
<tekteen> :-)
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: Thanks a lot dude :) do you know if i can find a "php repository"?
<kijutsu> I'm attempting to mount an XFS drive from another system to recover approximately 6 gig from a 750 gig hard drive.  I keep getting a segmentation fault from xfs_check and a 'cannot read realtime bitmap inode (22)" error.  I'm not sure what the crap is going on, can anyone help?
<blizzzek> gn8
<miladen> tekteen: you follow? :)
 * tekteen is confused
<applehypnosis> miladen: there are php/php module packages in the ubuntu respositories, if that's what you mean
<tekteen> applehypnosis: I think he wants programs coded in php
<miladen> I shouldnt download GNOME stuff when im running kubuntu right?
<tekteen> miladen: u can
<tekteen> miladen: they just boot up slower
<CadaverPimp> What would stop a splash screen from showing up?
<CadaverPimp> When I boot, it only shows a blank screen
<CadaverPimp> Whoa...
<draik> Better
<miladen> i need a "color scheme" so i can easily find colorcodes
<tekteen> miladen: for html?
<miladen> yea
<miladen> (css)
<tekteen> miladen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_colors
<biovore> draik: you running amd 64?
<miladen> tekteen what? i mean a package
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, you can run gnome stuff on kde, no problem, but it IS less efficient, because you will be loading extra gnome libraries.. so if you can, use KDE only stuff, but if there is no alternative, no problem, just install it and use it
<draik> miladen: http://www.immigration-usa.com/html_colors.html
<draik> biovore: No
<draik> biovore: Intel p4 2.0GHz
<tekteen> miladen: I do not under stand the question
<miladen> lol guys: i want a palette
<tekteen> miladen: wikipedia has one
<miladen> I know HTML colors :) i want the colorpalette, you know where I click a place and it tells me the color
<draik> miladen: I gave you a complete list
<miladen> nevermind guys :) i know wikipedia has one, i was just asking if such a package existed
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, I dunno if there is such a thing as a php repository but it can.. Check google.. You can install PHP and lots of php related material from the standard repos though anyway
<draik> biovore: It's an oldie laptop
<miladen> sven_oostenbrink: Adept is really slow now :S
<miladen> HERE IT WAS: kColorEdit
<achilles> hi, what software do you guys recommend for creating websites?
<nhowell> notepad
<tekteen> achilles: kate :-)
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, did you do an apt-get update after the new sources.list
<nhowell> rofl
<achilles> with a gui:P
<tekteen> achilles: I hear NVU is good
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, and please, tell me you made a backup of the original sources.list in case you want to go back? :)
<sven_oostenbrink> miladen, anyway.. its not slow here, no problems iwth it
<achilles> is it likea dreamweaver?
<miladen> yes i did :)(
<tekteen> achilles: it is by mozilla
<tekteen> achilles: I know nothing about is
<miladen> achilles download Windows XP, then throw it out and use Kate :)
<nhowell> Im getting an error with an update I wanted to ask about
<tekteen> !ask | nhowell
<ubotu> nhowell: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nhowell> nevermind.  they must have fixed it recently. sry for the bother.  How is everyone today?
<tekteen> ok
<nhowell> it was xserver-xorg-core erroring out on the package upgrade install
<nhowell> but I just tried it again and it worked fine.
<draik> biovore: Got anything with the splash screen?
<Odd-rationale> What was this probelm with the xorg package, anyways. I just heard about it and don't know what was the matter.
<U238Willy> achilles, NVU now goes by Kompozer
<achilles_> thanks i will try nvu
<U238Willy> Quanta+ is another gui web design program
<achilles_> thanks :)
<nhowell> Odd:  I came in this morning to find the adept-updater alerting me of some package upgrades.  All of them ran in fine, but xserver-xorg-core errored out.  Tried it again, errored.  Restarted X, errored.  So once things piped down for the day, I thought I'd drop in and ask you guys.  As I was asking, I ran the updater again, and it worked fine.  They must have updated the package throughout the day.
<U238Willy> NVU has stopped devel.. the project continues under the new name.
<achilles_> oh
<Odd-rationale> nhowell: I just saw the topic today. Then I ran an update and everything was fine.
<Odd-rationale> But what was the problem in the first place?
<nhowell> Still looking into that myself
<achilles_> quanta says its to work with html  but can you creat wiith out coding?
<andy_> hey guys i just installed kubuntu and im having an adept package manager error when i try to update
<Odd-rationale> See you guys later!
<tekteen> andy_: what happens?
<andy_> basically when i go to install anything it says that there is another application using the adept
<miladen> !fixkate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixkate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<miladen> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<andy_> ill get you specifics
<miladen> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<tekteen> andy_: restart and it should work
<andy_> signal 6 crash
<tekteen> ok
<andy_> ok
<tekteen> nm
<tekteen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tekteen> !adeptfix | andy_
<ubotu> andy_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<andy_> ok i just sent that string through
<andy_> seems to work now
<tekteen> andy_: ok
<achilles_> i want to start programming but what language should i learn first theres so many:P
<tekteen> achilles_: python or C++
<U238Willy> that's a loaded question
<biovore> I vote for lolcode.. its awsome.. :-P
<achilles_> linus says c++ sucks:P
<tekteen> achilles_: python is a scripting language
<U238Willy> starting out.. i'd go for python as well..
<U238Willy> or ruby
<tekteen> achilles_: and works with QT
<tekteen> Which means it works on windows and linux
<andy_> seems to work now
<andy_> thanks a lot
<achilles_> oh nice:)
<tekteen> andy_: np
<achilles_> i think theres some python books in my schools library
<tekteen> achilles_: how old are you?
<achilles_> ill try it out:P
<achilles_> 19
<tekteen> achilles_: I am 15
<achilles_> why?:P
<nhowell> I have an update on the xserver problem if anyone is interested.
<Strangelet> 14 here! :D
<U238Willy> but if web stuff is your thing.. you might want to look into php
<tekteen> Strangelet: Just turned 15
<achilles_> lol
<Strangelet> tekteen: happy birthday! :D
<tekteen> ty
<Strangelet> np :P
<achilles_> i want to  make my own softwre
<achilles_> ware
<tekteen> achilles_: then python is the way to
<tekteen> go
<achilles_> yeah :)
<tekteen> achilles_: but you can not protect the source
<achilles_> :P
<tekteen> achilles_: it has to be open source (which is not such a bad thing)
<achilles_> i know:)
<achilles_> you mean that python has to be open source?
<tekteen> achilles_: python is a scripting lang.
<achilles_> but anything you do with it has to be open source?
<tekteen> achilles_: you send the source and on run time it compiles is
<achilles_> oh
<tekteen> achilles_: that is what a scripting lang is. :-D
<achilles_> interesting
<tekteen> achilles_: scripts run slower. but are good for applications since the libs are all c++
<achilles_> and what is C  what type is it
<tekteen> achilles_: compiled
<tekteen> achilles_: but harder to work with
<achilles_> so you can only have binary with it?
<tekteen> achilles_: it is also much faster
<achilles_> not open?
<tekteen> achilles_: yes
<achilles_> ok im getting the hung of it:P
<tekteen> that is what compiled means :-)
<tekteen> achilles_: lets continue in #kubuntu-offtopic
<achilles_> comiple is the process of translating source to binary right?
<tekteen> achilles_: yes
<tekteen> lets not flood the channel
<achilles_> yeah sorry :P
<tekteen> ... More :-)
<family> hey guys im trying to ics my eth0 and wlan0 cards this is how i did it but its not working http://www.pastebin.ca/861900
<mixed> how do i install xfce using apt get?
<sven_oostenbrink> mixed, try adept manager from the menu.. search for xfce
<tekteen> for the full desktop
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sven_oostenbrink> mixed, what tekteen says
<mixed> tekteen and sven, thanks!  do you know if I can run Quake III on xfce?
<Strangelet> I would like to learn about how Ubuntu and Linux works, could you recommend me a good source of information?
<miladen> any1 know about a nice cell phone with a linux OS?
<Strangelet> :D
<Strangelet> did I kill the conversations? :(
<tekteen> Strangelet: i suggest you first learn the command line
<Strangelet> hmm, how I do that? :D
<tekteen> Strangelet: by your age I had mastered command line scripting :-)
<Strangelet> cheater :\
<Strangelet> XD
<tekteen> Strangelet: open a konsole and type
<tekteen> Strangelet: man man
<Strangelet> oooh!
<biovore> miladen: openmoko..
<tekteen> Strangelet: that will give you a manual on how to use the manuals
<miladen> yeah im looking in to it, but its still in developer ed ition biovore
<Strangelet> hooray (?)
<Strangelet> tekteen: So, once I finiish the manual, what do I do next?
<tekteen> Strangelet: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/01/17/flipping-the-linux-switch-new-users-guide-to-the-terminal/
<tekteen> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tekteen> also use the link above ^
<Strangelet> ooh!
<Strangelet> thanks :)
<family> anyone with ics experience? http://www.pastebin.ca/861900
<yao_ziyuan> kde 4 is out...
<applehypnosis> =]
<yao_ziyuan> how large is kubuntu-desktop?
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu doesn't support east asian input methods very well. i want to download ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop
<yao_ziyuan> it is said this way would solve it
<yao_ziyuan> my Adept Manager is downloading the latest files from ppa.launchpad.net
<Strangelet> what ARE the benefits of using KDE 4?
<yao_ziyuan> will it be kde 4 files?
<tekteen> Strangelet: no
<yao_ziyuan> Strangelet: kde4 seems oversimplified
<tekteen> Strangelet: kde4 is not ready
<yao_ziyuan> Strangelet: and i don't like the appliance-like look'n'feel
<Strangelet> I tried earlier today
<Strangelet> dint like it, so I switched back to KDE3
<tekteen> Strangelet: me too
<yao_ziyuan> kde3 is probably too shiny after a while of use
<Strangelet> what are the supposed pros?
<sMonk> Hello
<yao_ziyuan> too watery
<yao_ziyuan> can make one nervous if tired
<yao_ziyuan> or using a chinese phrase, "too eye-cutting"
<Strangelet> tekteen: whoops! heehee
<Strangelet> tekteen: BRB, registergin
<Strangelet> tekteen: How do I register a nick in Kopete? :\
<draik> biovore: Do you think that I am running 2.0GHz with 256MB RAM might be a hinder?
<miladen> any1 know a really nice laptop, kinda like alienware style=
<yao_ziyuan> i think, open source developers should be the anti-institution type, isn't it? how many of you are out of college?
<miladen> ?
<tekteen> there is info on freenode.net
<tekteen> Strangelet: look above ^
<Strangelet> tekteen: look at waht?
<Strangelet> tekteen: freenode.net?
<ardchoille> !register | Strangelet
<ubotu> Strangelet: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<tekteen> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<yao_ziyuan> when will be the next kubuntu release using kde4?
<Strangelet> tekteen: when I type in /msg nicserv register *****, a new chat window to nickserv is made, that's it :\
<Strangelet> maybe it is because I am using Kopete
<tekteen> Strangelet: prob. not
<tekteen> Strangelet: I have no clue though
<Strangelet> tekteen: Hmm :\
<ardchoille> Strangelet: nicserv or nickserv?
<tekteen> oh
<Strangelet> nickserv
<Dr_willis> thats mnaking a private chat to  the nickserv. Be sure you got the name right. :)
<Strangelet> tekteen: I am going to try using Konversation :)
<nicholas> Strangelet here :)
<Dr_willis> try /msg nickserv help
<Jabapyth> i tried installing kde4-core, but i got an error "Broken packages"
<nicholas> Jabapyth: maybe you need to add the sources
<ardchoille> Jabapyth: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jabapyth> im pretty sure i did...jsec
<Strangelet> huh..
<draik_> Is it possible that since I am running 2.0GHz with 256MB RAM, I am unable to view the loading screen with KUBUNTU and the scrolling blue bar?
<Strangelet> Tekteen: i DID register it :P
<tekteen> Strangelet: cool
<Strangelet> Tekteen: NickServ just didn't reply
<Dr_willis> draik,  i wouldent think so.
<justin_> why is it that just out of the blue my screent will go black as if changing resilutions then a little text input thing then it will got black then another blinking text thingy. this just happens out of nowhere
<draik> Dr_willis: Ok. I still cannot figure out what is going on with it. I got the DVD to play, but now I'm wondering about the loading screen
<Dr_willis> You are refering to the splash screen befor you get to the KDM login?
<draik> Yes
<draik> It's just blank
<draik> The monitor is on
<Strangelet> TekTeen: okay, it SHOULD work here on Konversation
<draik> The backlight to the laptop is on
<draik> Just nothing being displayed
<Dr_willis> draik,  i always disable the lame splash and frame buffer. :) so  No idea.
<Jabapyth> draik: so your screen is competely blank?
<draik> Jabapyth: Yes.
<Dr_willis> grub --> total blankness --> kdm login ?
<draik> Dr_willis: Yes
<Dr_willis> does the consolkes work after you login?
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 and so forth.
<draik> Dr_willis: Let me check...
<draik> Yes.
<draik> BUT
<draik> Its superimposed
<Jabapyth> to upgrade to gutsy, do you just do a ful adept upgrade?
<draik> I am getting a really closeup of the screen
<Dr_willis> So the framebuffer displayed console is all goofed up.
<draik> How do I fix that?
<Dr_willis> Now ya know why i always disable the framebuffer. :) You Might be able to change the framebuffer res and get it working.
<Jabapyth> draik: oh, this has happened to me before. restart the x server
<draik> Jabapyth: I'm restarted the X Server many times. Nothing changes
<Jabapyth> hmm
<Dr_willis> I was thinking i was told that the splash does not rely on the framebuffer. But it might be a resolution issue.
<Dr_willis> Some times ive had differnt X video cards/drivers/  goof up with the framebuffer consoles also.
<draik> Dr_willis: The video card is ATi. The driver is ati. Try VESA?
<Dr_willis> You want to lose all performace for X, just so you have a purty splash? :)
<draik> No
<Dr_willis> you could try the recovery/rescue mode, that normally disables the framebuffer also.
<regeya> I am so looking forward to kde 4.1. :-D
<justin_> why is it that just out of the blue my screent will go black as if changing resilutions then a little text input thing then it will got black then another blinking text thingy. this just happens out of nowhere
<Dr_willis> see if you  can get to the consoles after the recovery mode boot, after starting X with startx, it could be the ATi drivers are fighting with the fremabuffer stuff.
<draik> Dr_willis: I have 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768
<draik> Those are my only resolutions
<draik> Ok
<draik> So I restart and choose recovery mode?
<draik> Then go to a console?
<draik> Then type "startx"
<draik> And see if that works?
<Dr_willis> revovery mode goes to the console. :) then try startx. and see if that messed up the consoles.
<draik> Ok
<draik> Also, I'm using -generic instead of -386, if that matters.
<draik_> Dr_willis: Sorry, someone called the house and disconnected me
<draik_> How do I get console from within XFCE?
<draik_> It seems that it defaults to XFCE when I entered "startx"
<draik_> Last thing I saw was your comment about "revovery mode goes to the console. :) then try startx. and see if that messed up the consoles."
<draik_> Dr_willis: ^^^^^^
<draik> dr
<RalphNader> THIS IS A TEST
<draik> Dr_willis: How do I get console from xfce?
<genii> RalphNader: I hope the crash test dumies didn't get too badly injured in this test
<draik> How do I remove XFCE to have only KDE?
<genii> draik: sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
<draik> genii: Says it is not installed
<mot__> http://www.break.com/index/monkey-needs-a-drink.html
<genii> draik: So how then did you put xfce on?
<draik> No clue
<draik> Install it and remove it?
<miketalanca> I have a pretty big problem. After the Xorg update, I had some problems, reinstalled my nVidia drivers, and went to reboot again...and now I cannot boot at all; for a normal boot it freezes at the loading screen right when it says "resuming normal boot" and stops in the middle of booting when I try to boot into recovery mode.
<ehc> I have moved some programs into the kde Autostart directory but sometimes  kde will keep a program running on restart and Autostart will cause a second one to start. Is there a way to have an applicaiton start only if it isn't already running?
<sub[t]rnl> ehc➜ system settings -> advanced -> session manager.  Enable start with an empty session to be sure that only the programs in the autostart directory will be opened
<val0> does anyone know if .NRG and .DAA files can be viewed under linux?
<draik> genii: If I do sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop, it only removes that app, not anything else.
<tekteen> val0: can k3b read it>
<tekteen> val0: can k3b read it?
<genii> draik: xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which includes al of the xfce system and applications
<val0> tekteen: hmm good call let me check it out
<val0> tekteen: nope it can't...
<tekteen> ok
<val0> tekteen need something along the lines of magiciso for windows
<tekteen> val0: how about nrg2iso
<tekteen> or isomagic
<tekteen> iso magic I am not sure about
<miketalanca> va10: I use a utility i found on kde-apps.org to mount just about any CD image file called MountISO
<miketalanca> You should look into it.
<val0> miketalanca thanks will do!
<ApacheNoob> hello
<miketalanca> I have a pretty big problem. After the Xorg update, I had some problems, reinstalled my nVidia drivers, and went to reboot again...and now I cannot boot at all; for a normal boot it freezes at the loading screen right when it says "resuming normal boot" and stops in the middle of booting when I try to boot into recovery mode. I have NO idea as to what the problem might be.
<tekteen> ApacheNoob: hi
<ApacheNoob> I have a slightly less epic problem
<tekteen> but I cant answer miketalanca's
<ApacheNoob> I need to set up apache and filezilla on my server
<tekteen> try #ubuntu
<ApacheNoob> okay
<tekteen> this is for #kubuntu
<tekteen> or ask here too
<ApacheNoob> that's what I'm using
<ApacheNoob> oh crap
<ApacheNoob> I'm using xubuntu
<draik> I'm trying to get rid of Xubuntu
<tekteen> ApacheNoob: it does not matter
<tekteen> ubuntu is ubuntu for the servers
<tekteen> including kubuntu and xubuntu
<ApacheNoob> ah
<ApacheNoob> thanks tekteen
<OuZo> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<jerry_> has anyone trie dKDE 4?
<tekteen> jerry_: yep
<tekteen> jerry_: it is not ready yet
<tekteen> jerry_: though you can try it if you want
<ardchoille> jerry_: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<draik> genii: It only removed the package xubuntu-desktop
<niall> is there a way to roll back to before you last update?
<draik> Not the other installed packages
<genii> draik: And right now you have what? KDE and XFCE on your box?
<draik> genii: Yes
<genii> draik: please put into pastebin result of these commands: apt-cache policy xubuntu-desktop             apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop                apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<draik> On it
<jerry_> ok
<niall> how do you rename a directory at commandline?
<tekteen> mv dir new-dir
<draik> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52529
<genii> niall: (sudo) mv oldname newname
<niall> thanks
<Dr_willis> draik,  hmm.. the console is the  terminals on the alt-ctrl-F1 through f6 keys. if you are in Xfce. then you allready got X going. :)
<draik> Dr_willis: I was in a console from recovery mode. I entered "startx" and I got into XFCE.
<Dr_willis> draik,  then you did exactly what you wanted to do. :)
<Dr_willis> startx just starts up X and spawns whatever default desktop ya got set.
<draik> Dr_willis: Oh. Ok. So how do I change xfce to KDE?
<Dr_willis>  given that its just a test.. it dont matter. You must of selected xfce from gdm/kdm some how   proberly a  setting file in your home dir.
<Dr_willis> You could make a .xinitrc file and put in it 'startkde' that may go to kde.
<Dr_willis> but this is all just for testing out the fremabuffer/splash/video issues.
<niall> :x
<draik> Ok
<niall> so I take it you can't just log out and choose a different session and log back in then? ;x
<draik> Everything worked. Console was the correct, decent size. How do I get it to do that in normal boot, rather than recovery?
<Dr_willis> disable the framebuffer  Like i  alwyas say :) been saying it all day.
<jabapyth> how do i start the x-server from command-line?
<jabapyth> or for that matter, kde?
<Dr_willis> append the 'nofb' option to the kernel= lines in menu.lst  or  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit the line to be like --> # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb              Then rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<Dr_willis> jabapyth,  'startx' is the command.
<jabapyth> thanks
<jabapyth> bye
<Dr_willis> You can set what X runs by default by editing the .xinitrc file (make it)
<Dr_willis> work time for me. :(
<draik> Dr_willis: How do I disable the framebuffer?
<ddave> Hi #kubuntu
<ddave> setting up a samba domain controller to provide files to both windows XP and kubuntu workstations
<ddave> The WinXP machines have connected to the domain, I like that way that you have to ability to centralize logins on the PDC. I would like to use the same set of logins on the windows workstations provided by the PDC on the kubuntu workstations. What is the best way to do this?
<BluesKaj> hmm, I've changed the bouncing cursor to no busy cursor in kcontrol/launch feedback , but it still bounces ...gawd it's annoying :(
<Dr_willis> draik,  i just told you how to disable the framebuffer. edit the menu.lst file.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf>  hi im trying to add subtiltes to a dvd without menu and im using qdvdauthor with spumus i checked text based subtiltes went to font typed Arial.ttf and then the execution dialog appeared sa¡ying this: http://rafb.net/p/25kI2R19.html
<Dr_willis> bye all.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> of course i copied Arial.ttf from somewhere to $HOME/.spumux
<jabapyth> for some reason my pc starts up with the splash screen, then switches to a cmd-line login
<jabapyth> but it diddnt used to
<jabapyth> how do i change this?
<blgrnboy> sup dudes
<blgrnboy> and ladies
<blgrnboy> i got a question...
<blgrnboy> I am new to linux, and although kubuntu is really friendly, I would like to learn to use command line
<blgrnboy> and get familiar with linux OS
<xRaich[o12x> blgrnboy: start konsole and type "man command" for the command you want to learn
<se7en> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MGalaxy> how can I force an APP to use newer libraries, e.g. from libwx2.6 to libwx2.8 ?
<user_> hello all.  sorry if this has been discussed already (I imagine it has), but have any of you had any issues with today's update of the xorg-server?
<user_> vlc won't run, and I'm sure there are other programs affected
<xRaich[o12x> user_: there is already a bug in lauchpad dealing with that
<biovore> yeah.. I had problems with it.. changes up my nvidia driver stuff..
<biovore> and changed my xorg.conf
<user_> xraich[o12x: thanks - just so i wasn't the only one
<user_> i had some really weird things going on with my display for a while too, but after booting in recovery mode fixed that one
<xRaich[o12x> user_: nope the problem is already known and the xorg package has been blocked
<user_> xraich[o12x: so should i force-install the previous version?
<user_> or wait for a fix?
<xRaich[o12x> user_: if you want to fix the problem a downgrade should do the trick
<xRaich[o12x> user_: but i don't really had any issues so don't ask me ;)
<user_> xraich[o12x: i figured as much.  but will the xorg team release a fix?
<makers_mark> hi.i'm having trouble using a webcam on another account in ubuntu.
<xRaich[o]2x> user_: hmm dunno but i though is was more an ubuntu issue rather than xorg
<user_> i'll just downgrade then.  thanks.
<xRaich[o]2x> user_: arg sorry i'm pretty tired so my typing suffers a bit ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> 4 am in the morning....
<user_> makers_mark: what exactly are you trying to do with the webcam?  and is it a usb?
<user_> xraich[o]2x: no probs.  but your nick is incredibly hard to type ;)
<makers_mark> yes.i'm trying to use it through kopete and skype 2.0 beta.it works fine on my account (main account).
<makers_mark> but it won't work on another admin account.
<xRaich[o]2x> user_: use auto completition ;)
<user_> how do i do that?
<xRaich[o]2x> user_: like in bash. just hit tab
<user_> xRaich[o]2x: cool.  i didn't know that Konversation had that feature!
 * xRaich[o]2x is using irssi but konversation also does it
<user_> makers_mark: did you need any special drivers to get it to work before?
<user_> makers_mark: luvcview (if its still active) works wonders for linux webcams
<user_> ha! just did an "apt-get update" and found that there already is a new xserver-core package available! Let's hope this one works better :)
<makers_mark> user_ the other account didn't have flash player 9 installed.
<makers_mark> user_ i installed that and rebooted.i think it'll work now.
<user_> makers_mark: hmmm :/ That shouldn't matter
<makers_mark> let me give it a whirl
<user_> i mean, the webcam itself should work without Flash, but in certain programs, they may rely on Flash, so it just might work for you after all :)
<makers_mark> user_ nevermind,it doesn't work.
<makers_mark> but i have to go so i'll figure it out later.
<Joe98052> Hey, I have a very stupid (noob) question, what is the best program to play dvd's with? (Yes, I am new to linux, Yes, I googled the hell out of this, and Yes, I still had to ask!)
<xRaich[o]2x> Joe98052: did you install the medibuntu stuff?
<Joe98052> xRainch nope, fresh install of Kubuntu 7.10
<xRaich[o]2x> Joe98052: give that page a look : http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Joe98052> thanks!
<xRaich[o]2x> Joe98052: they have good "howto" on their page
<draik> How do I remove the frame buffers during boot?
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: framebuffers should be disabled by default
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: do you mean the splash?
<Joe98052> xRainch: I appriciate you help!  I'll read up
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: Yes. I do not see the splash prior to the KDM login. Also, console login is superimposed. I cannot see what follows.
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: did you setup any framebuffers?
<xRaich[o]2x> you see no splash at all?
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: Not to my recollection
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: None. It's all blank
<xRaich[o]2x> now that's weird... sorry never saw that before. with kind of video card?
<draik> Ati
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: could you nopaste your /boot/grub/menu.lst and the output of lsmod please?
<xRaich[o]2x> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<niall_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<zhobbs> I'm trying to get xinerama working, it works in kdm but switches to just one monitor when I login
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: On it
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: it's almost 5 am over here so don't expect to much ;)
<jimmy51> hello, trying to get kvpn working i get this error:  "error: The required daemons (pppd and pptp) are not available,"
<jimmy51> !pppd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmy51> !ipppd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipppd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52535
<xRaich[o]2x> jimmy51: try sudo aptitude install ppp pptpd
<jimmy51> xRaich[o]2x:  trying...
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: try the nosplash option instead of splash
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: change line 89 into # defoptions=quiet nosplash
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: an run sudo update-grub
<draik> Ok
<draik> One sec
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: could you post your /etc/initramfs-tools/modules too please?
<jimmy51> xRaich[o]2x:  well, that got further.  now i get: "error: Input/output error"
<xRaich[o]2x> jimmy51: that doesn't specify the problem very good ^^
<microcnc> l
<jimmy51> xRaich[o]2x:  it sure doesn't. :(
<niall_> compiz is pretty slow :z
<xRaich[o]2x> niall_: are you using hardware acceleration?
<niall_> good question
<niall_> I should be
<niall_> do I have to turn it on??
<xRaich[o]2x> glxinfo | grep rendering
<xRaich[o]2x> what does it say?
<xRaich[o]2x> Yes or No
<niall_> Yes
<xRaich[o]2x> hrm what kind of video card?
<niall_> nvidia 7800 GTS
<niall_> *GS
<xRaich[o]2x> niall_: check if there are other proceses running with top
<xRaich[o]2x> maybe there is a process hogging the cpu
<niall_> nope
<xRaich[o]2x> lsmod | grep nvidia says nvidia?
<niall_> nvidia               7013492  44
<niall_> i2c_core               30208  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<niall_> yep
<niall_> :x
<xRaich[o]2x> hrm ok. i'm lost ^^
<niall_> brb
<niall_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jimmy51> ok, i've got more debug output... should i paste it all here?
<xRaich[o]2x> jimmy51: nope never paste inside channels ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xRaich[o]2x> jimmy51: pasting inside a channel will result in a kick
<jimmy51> ah... ok
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52536
<jimmy51> VPN Error:  http://pastebin.com/m514f70a0
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: When I did the update-grub, it added 386. I've been using the generic. Should I remove it or does it matter?
<xRaich[o]2x> jimmy51: install pptp-linux
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: should be ok
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: Does it matter which one I use?
<Jabapyth> how do i downgrade a package?
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: just pick the right one when booting ;)
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: Which one would be the right one?
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: dunno. i don't really know much about the kernel labeling in ubuntu ^^ but i don't really think i should cause any trouble. i'd pick the generic
<draik> Generic it is
<niall_> is there anyway I can edit the appearance of the K Menu?
<xRaich[o]2x> niall_: you can use a replacement like kbfx or tastymenu
<xRaich[o]2x> niall_: kbfx is pretty much horrible but some people seem to like it ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> i think there also is a kde3 kickoff menu
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: What now? Anything wrong with my /etc/initramfs-tools/modules file?
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: nope everything's fluffy
<draik> So... reboot?
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: give it a try ^^
 * draik reboots, then crosses his fingers
<CppIsWeird> I upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04 and now my sound plays these ultra high pitched squeals. Any ideas as to a course of action?
<xRaich[o]2x> jimmy51: is it working?
<genii> Mute your microphone?
<CppIsWeird> not the microphone
<CppIsWeird> when the computer tries to output sound is when it does that
<ploo> how do you install and enable SSHD from cli?
<xRaich[o]2x> CppIsWeird: intel chipset?
<CppIsWeird> like the boot up sounds, etc.
<CppIsWeird> yep
<xRaich[o]2x> reduce cd volume
<CppIsWeird> eh... ok...
<xRaich[o]2x> did the trick on my box ^^
<spawn57> pioo apt-get install openssh-server
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: Ok
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: works?
<CppIsWeird> didnt work
<xRaich[o]2x> hrm
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: I rebooted. No splash screen. I see text. I wanted to see the splash screen, though. On the bright side. Boot time has gone from ~3 mintues to just under a minute.
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: seems like your video card doesn't like the splash
<xRaich[o]2x> CppIsWeird: did you reduce it in alsamixer?
<draik> Oh well
<draik> I can live without it
<CppIsWeird> no, kmix
<xRaich[o]2x> try that
<draik> Now I am just wondering if it is conflicting with something else that I am not aware of right now.
<CppIsWeird> k, one sec. i had a high pitched squeal that did go away when i turned off line-in
<xRaich[o]2x> draik: dunno. but that was all i could think off right now ^^
<draik> xRaich[o]2x: That's fine. It may not produce the end results I wanted, but my boot time is cut down to a third
<xRaich[o]2x> CppIsWeird: just juggle around with some settings. i had the high pitch problem when alpha testing hardy and CD volume fixed it
<CppIsWeird> but i dont hear the actual sound
<xRaich[o]2x> hrm
<CppIsWeird> like every time im supposed to hear a ding from a messenger, i get a screetch
<CppIsWeird> i had a buttload of problems getting my sound to work in 7.04, and after like a month of screwing around i finally got it
<xRaich[o]2x> CppIsWeird: odd....
<CppIsWeird> i will sooner go back to windows before going through that crap again. >_<
<xRaich[o]2x> sad to hear that
<xRaich[o]2x> maybe you should submit a bug report
<jimmy51> xRaich[o]2x:  sort of.  it's getting further, but the remote end is disconnecting
<xRaich[o]2x> jimmy51: well that's a far as i can get. don't know much about vpn
<xRaich[o]2x> seems like a configuration problem
<jimmy51> xRaich[o]2x:  thanks for the help so far... i'm further than i would be without the proper libraries installed!
<xRaich[o]2x> np problem.... mind head feels funny... it's 5 am and i'm all out of tea
<xRaich[o]2x> neeeeeed sleeeeeep
<niall_> you were right
<niall_> kbfx is horrible
<xRaich[o]2x> but on the other hand i feel kinda awake...
<xRaich[o]2x> niall_: it sure is ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> niall_: wait for kde4.1. it should have some nice menus ;)
<niall_> that's not out till July
<xRaich[o]2x> it's sure worth waiting for ^^
<niall_> ;D
<niall_> I think 4.0.4 is out by April
<xRaich[o]2x> kde4.0 is pretty much the most amazing DE i've ever used
<niall_> so that's probably what they'll include in Kubuntu 8.04
<niall_> yeah
<niall_> I liked it, it just ran really slow
<jimmy51> xRaich[o]2x:  i've found a ubuntu guide for what i want to do:  http://tipotheday.com/2007/11/28/connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-gutsy/  is that worth trying?
<niall_> so I'm holding out for a proper distribution
<xRaich[o]2x> runs very fast over here
<ploo> there any problems installing kubuntu 7.10 on lcd labtop with 8600gt nvidia card?
<ploo> stops when trying to load the install
<xRaich[o]2x> jimmy51: looks smexy give it a lick ^^
<jimmy51> what?
<jimmy51> (if that's linux lingo, i don't know what it means...)
<ploo> fatal error no screens found
<xRaich[o]2x> jimmy51: nevermind... i'm weird.. way to tired ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> jimmy51: just try the howto you have posted
<smax> hi
<smax> i installed Qt 4 but g++ cant see it.
<xRaich[o]2x> smax: did you install the dev packages?
<smax> whats to add to my PATH
<smax> yes
<ardchoille> smax: KDE4?
<smax> xRaich[o]2x: sudo apt-get install libqt4-gui libqt4-dev
<smax> im on feisty fawn
<smax> are those the correct packages ?
<xRaich[o]2x> hmm dunno programming in qt4 works like a charm over here. running gutsy
<xRaich[o]2x> packages look correct to me
<smax> error: QApplication: No such file or directory
<xRaich[o]2x> smax: you familiar with building qt4 apps?
<xRaich[o]2x> qmake etc?
<smax> i used g++
<smax> this is my hellow world.
<smax> i know C++, just now getting into Qt.
<xRaich[o]2x> ah ok
<xRaich[o]2x> qt is different
<xRaich[o]2x> it extends c++
<xRaich[o]2x> so you need some different tools
<niall_> nn!
<smax> ok qmake is what im looking for.
<smax> but...
<smax> /home/jerware/C++/qt/hello.cpp:5: Unknown test function: int main
<smax> i'll throw a paste bin
<xRaich[o]2x> make a folder
<xRaich[o]2x> name it helloworld
<xRaich[o]2x> inside you put a file main.cpp
<xRaich[o]2x> with you code
<xRaich[o]2x> run qmake -project
<smax> http://rafb.net/p/C6h0k178.html
<xRaich[o]2x> run qmake
<xRaich[o]2x> and tada it should work
<smax> ok
<xRaich[o]2x> at least i think so ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> can't think straight anymore :P
<smax> no erros. but i got a qt.pro
<smax> rather than an a.out
<xRaich[o]2x> run qmake
<smax> now i have a Makefile
<xRaich[o]2x> run make
<smax> hello.cpp:6: error: ‘argc’ was not declared in this scope
<smax> forgot data types
<xRaich[o]2x> how does your code look?
<xRaich[o]2x> nopaste please
<smax> xRaich[o]2x: thanx pal
<smax> it worked
<smax> i have a qt bin file.
<xRaich[o]2x> congrats ;)
<smax> xRaich[o]2x: Do you like the designer?
<xRaich[o]2x> smax: sure
<smax> i have heard some controversy about it.
<smax> but nothing speciffic.
<xRaich[o]2x> way better than layouting by hand
<xRaich[o]2x> it gives me the results i want. a lot faster than doing it with code
<ploo> how come when I try to install kubuntu it does not boot the livecd or graphical installer?
<smax> ploo is your boot device priorit set to cdrom ?
<ploo> it boots off CD
<ploo> get the kubuntu thing
<ploo> for start and shit like that
<ploo> after that nothing
<xRaich[o]2x> ploo: check the md5 of the iso you downloaded
<xRaich[o]2x> and check the cd
<ploo> nvidia 8000's having problems?
<xRaich[o]2x> maybe something went wrong
<ploo> it will do a text based install
<organix> i'm running nvidia 7800gt working as intended
<genii> organix: Mine too
<organix> kde4 works beautifully too ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> id check the cd first
<ploo> there iso's with kde4?
<xRaich[o]2x> yep
<ploo> url?
<xRaich[o]2x> kubuntu.org
<xRaich[o]2x> inside the kde4 announcement
<organix> It is only a live CD though, correct?
<biovore> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<xRaich[o]2x> dunno i have kde4 running here. never tested the live cd
<ploo> NO screens found
<ploo> is what happens
<ploo> when trying to boot
<se7en> ploo: as far as i know the kde4 live cd doesn't even have knetworkmanager
<xRaich[o]2x> ploo: hmmm i had that error a few years ago... but that was with the closed driver
<xRaich[o]2x> se7en: run the kde3 knetworkmanager
<xRaich[o]2x> or use the solidshell
<xRaich[o]2x> dunno if it's already suited to do the job
<se7en> well if you can't connect to the internet how you get kde3's networkmanager xRaich[o]2x
<ploo> kubuntu have 64bit?
<xRaich[o]2x> se7en: pppoeconf
<xRaich[o]2x> works for dsl
<organix> ploo: yes
<se7en> ok xRaich[o]2x i didn't know that
<xRaich[o]2x> ploo: yep but has some issues with closed source
<xRaich[o]2x> no flash, skype and so on
<ploo> issues like?
<xRaich[o]2x> see above
<ploo> do I gain much using 64bit?
<xRaich[o]2x> not really
<xRaich[o]2x> for a few things it just means more work
<xRaich[o]2x> the 32bit needs less care
<xRaich[o]2x> at least it was that way when i tried it the last time ^^
<justin_> would kubuntu be good for devolpment C C++ pascal etc.
<justin_> and how do i upgrade the version
<xRaich[o]2x> i'd say yes
<justin_> how do i upgrade to a newer version
<justin_> i found it nvm
<xRaich[o]2x> justin_: check the wiki there should be a howto or something
<justin_> its a big button in the package manager
<justin_> why is it that out of the blue, my moiniter goes black twice. i think x server is restarting or somthing or at least that what it looks like, ok let me restate why is it that out of nowhere X restarts twice then goes back to normal
<ubunturos> !xbug
<ubotu> A bug has recently caused an X.org package to break. It is fixed now, just update your packages list from Synaptic/Adept or « sudo apt-get update »
<draik> Does anyone here play Uplink?
<justin_> whats that is it fun
<CppIsWeird> xRaich[o]2x, well i got all the high pitched noise to go away, but now i get nothing at all. >_<
<arrrghhh> ok, so i'm trying to install kubuntu 7.10 on this older machine, and kdesktop came up with an error and now there's no desktop icons
<xRaich[o]2x> CppIsWeird: submit a bug report
<arrrghhh> so how do i install kubuntu now without the install icon?
<organix> arrrghhh: have you tried rebooting back into the CD
<jimmy51> i think this is my bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/123696
<arrrghhh> organix: yes, same error
<arrrghhh> i added more ram because before it wouldn't load anything with 256 or whatever it had before
<jimmy51> kubuntu + connecting to windows vpn server = broken
<xRaich[o]2x> ok 6am.. time for me to hit the sac
<arrrghhh> yea i haven't found a way to connect to pptp with linux
<xRaich[o]2x> by folks
<jimmy51> man oh man.  i hate to whine about a free OS, but that's a big hit if i can't dial in to work from my home linux box
<justin_> X is still messed up after i updated it still messes up when im play urban terror (open source Q3 mod)
<justin_> would x86_64 arch have anything to do with it
<draik> justin_: http://www.uplink.co.uk
<jimmy51> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<inaety_> how can i lock my screen on kde4
<draik> inaety_: Doesn't CTRL+ALT+L work?
<ardchoille> inaety_: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<inaety_> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<draik> Hey there ardchoille
<inaety_> draik: no, i believe i am missing a componoent
<ardchoille> hi draik
<draik> Well, it's late and I work tomorrow. Goodnight all.
<organix> jimmy51: http://fosswire.com/2007/10/13/setting-up-a-simple-vpn-connection/
<organix> jimmy51: check out rdesktop as well
<justin_> X server is still restarting(at least i think thats what it is) out of nowhere
<organix> check your log files justin_
<organix> see if it points you in any directions
<organix> _/var/log/*xorg
<smax> if i write a UML diagram in Dia,  could visio read it too ?
<smax> just like openoffice can read microsoft office.
<ubuntu> so there's no textual installer on the desktop livecd?
<ubuntu> because the icons on the desktop are still not loading
<ubuntu> and i can't start the installer any other way other than that desktop icon?
<organix> ubuntu: try browsing your desktop through dolphin or whatever?
<ubuntu> y'know i thought i tried that... but now i just feel dumb.  let's see if it starts it.  looks like it's going to
<organix> if that fails, try your trusty shell
<ubuntu> well how do i run it from the shell?
<organix> good question :)
<organix> ./installer-name
<organix> maybe
<ubuntu> hrm, it's slooooow.
<ubuntu> the window came up
<ubuntu> but it's still loading
<organix> out of curiosity, why are you attempting to install on such a slow PC?
<ubuntu> because XP is atrocious
<ubuntu> this isn't my machine
<ubuntu> but i can't stand seeing someone using XP.  the livecd has been working fairly well once it's loaded
<organix> could always try xubuntu if kubuntu fails
<ubuntu> yea
<ubuntu> i thought about it
<organix> i personally don't like xfce
<ubuntu> yea i used to use it
<ubuntu> but i found kde was much more mature WM
<ubuntu> and xfce was actually running worse on the box i was using it on
<ubuntu> didnt feel lighter at all
<organix> some argue it's not
<NeoOokami> Xubuntu's a bit heavier than a regular Xfce desktop.
<organix> Neo0okami: interesting, I wonder why.
<NeoOokami> They're quite a bit of Gnome bits still in it to make up where Xfce's lacking.
<NeoOokami> It's a lot more minimalistic by itself.
<organix> I see
<NeoOokami> Though if you're worried about being ultralight you shouldn't be using a desktop environment anyways~
<organix> ./agreed
<ubuntu> well...
<organix> all my servers run debian
<ubuntu> i'm setting this up for a soon-to-be ex windows user
<ubuntu> a console environment is not a viable replacement
<NeoOokami> Don't get me wrong. I use desktop environments. XD
<ubuntu> profoX`: is pissing me off!
<NeoOokami> ubuntu: I meant more a plain window manager and just the apps you want.
<ubuntu> NeoOokami: plain like what?
<ubuntu> like flux?
<NeoOokami> ubuntu: Yeah. Just the window manager.
<organix> ubuntu: is your PC still loading Dolphin? haha
<ubuntu> well
<NeoOokami> Gnome, KDE, and even Xfce load up quite a bit to provide functionality.
<ubuntu> dolphin works great
<snarkster> Ive never used Flux. are there any screen shots of it?
<ubuntu> konquerer works great
<ubuntu> NeoOokami: what do you suggest then?
<organix> google: fluxbox screenshots
<NeoOokami> For a former windows user I suggest Gnome or KDE.
<ubuntu> ja
<ubuntu> i'm goin with kde
<ubuntu> or at least trying to
<ubuntu> so i have to download the alternate CD to install with the text installer?
<NeoOokami> I like both honestly. Though my presence here should indicate my preference.
<ubuntu> that is lame
<ubuntu> NeoOokami: well you mentioned a '
<ubuntu> plain window manager'
<genii> Please.Someone put me out of this profoX misery
<ubuntu> seriously
<NeoOokami> If you're worried about being ultra light.
<ubuntu> can someone ban him for like 20 mins?
<ubuntu> or so
<NeoOokami> Not in general.
<ubuntu> well
<ubuntu> i want kde
<ubuntu> but this is not workin for me
<NeoOokami> I like all of the functionality and cohesiveness of a desktop~
<genii> !ops profoX_ flood
<organix> im a commandline junkie at heart, but I hate lynx heh
<genii> bah wrong syntax
<genii> !ops |profoX_ flood in #kubuntu
<genii> Thanks ardchoille
<ubotu> profoX_ flood in #kubuntu: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, jussi01 or ardchoille!
<genii> Can someone remind me of proper !ops   call??
 * genii hides
<ubuntu> so there's no text install on the desktop livecd?
<ubuntu> kinda ridiculous you have to download a different image... seems like a simple thing they could incorporate.
<m0u5e> where can i find a well kept kde4 repos?
<m0u5e> well *maintained
<organix> m0u5e: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<m0u5e> ty
<organix> nice transfer rates too (in oregon atleast)
<ubuntu> so is that the only way to do the text install?
<ubuntu> download the alternate iso?
<organix> ubununtu: unfortunatly yes
<m0u5e> i just add this to my source.lst?
<organix> m0u5e: yup
<m0u5e> no key?
<ubuntu> bah
<ubuntu> humbug
<AdmPaul> Howdy howdy.
<se7en> m0u5e: no key just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<organix> apt-get install kde4-core after
<organix> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/11/how-to-install-kde-40-in-kubuntu-710/
<organix> AdmPaul: howdy
<AdmPaul> I've got an interesting issue. When trying to browse an NTFS partition, dolphin is giving me a "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" error. Any ideas on that one?
<ubuntu> AdmPaul: goto system settings
<ubuntu> advanced
<AdmPaul> done
<ubuntu> disk & file systems
<ubuntu> admin mode
<AdmPaul> done
<m0u5e> i didn't work...
<m0u5e> it*
<ubuntu> now find the disk you need to mount, and define a mount point
<m0u5e> i typed deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/ main universe multiverse
<ubuntu> like /media/mountpoint
<m0u5e> and it didn't work :/
<ubuntu> AdmPaul: then enable it after that's done, should be mounted now
<se7en> !kde4 | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<AdmPaul> Ha, another interesting error.
<organix> m0u5e: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<AdmPaul> System reported and unclean shutdown.
<organix> should be in your sources.list
<AdmPaul> I guess I should boot back into windows and then "shutdown"?
<m0u5e> okay
<AdmPaul> Last time I booted into windows I sent my system into hibernate.
<LamerMan> how can i launch several processes in bash? :) when i just print program1\nprogram2\n, program2 will not be launched until program1 exits.
<AdmPaul> I'm gonna try that and see if it works. Thanks for the assist ubuntu.
<organix> LamerMan: use &&
<genii> LamerMan: What organix said
<LamerMan> ok, thanks.
<organix> or, have fun with pipes ^^
<LamerMan> organix could you please make an example? i try program1 && program2, is that wrong?
<hydrogen> organix: no
<hydrogen> LamerMan: no
<hydrogen> LamerMan: you can lauch a program in the background but adding & to it
<organix> LamerMan: should work fine...
<hydrogen> organix: no, it won't
<hydrogen> that will lauch one program, if it ends successfully it will launch the next
<hydrogen> program1 & launches it and puts it in the background
<LamerMan> hydrogen like &program1 ?
<LamerMan> or program1& or program1 & ? :)
<se7en> LamerMan: kwrite& kate&
<LamerMan> ok thanks.
<LamerMan> it works, but now the shell blocks until all the programs exit (and redirects stdout or all programs to the shell). How could i make it not block completely?
<LamerMan> i type pr1& \n pr2& \n
<genii> Why are you putting in the newline?
<LamerMan> should i make it in one single line?
<se7en> kwrite& kate&
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> newlines are fine
<hydrogen> you may need a space before the &
<AdmPaul> Somehow I got both Synaptic and Adept package managers installed on my system. I can remove Synaptic without a problem, correct?
<LamerMan> i'm new to linux :) shell does not block until the programs exit but it won't return until i press enter in the shell. If i put that script in rc.local to launch programs automaticall, won't it block? :)
<hydrogen> no
<ardchoille> AdmPaul: Yes, it's just a gui front-end to APT
<LamerMan> ok
<AdmPaul> ardochoille: Thought so. Thanks.
<fortruth> join #kde-cn
<LamerMan> me again :) i try to launch java application automatically after the start, to do it i place the string "java -jar my.jar&" and it does not launch. When i type the vvery same in console, application starts. Maube rc.local start before x-server or some other stuff that prevents java from starting proreply? where is it better to start it (propably rc.local is not the best place)?
<LamerMan> * i place the string "java -jar my.jar&" in rc.local
<Lynoure> LamerMan: what kind of application is it? if it requires gui, it cannot get it at that stage yet
<LamerMan> yeah, it need gui
<LamerMan> *needs
<Lynoure> LamerMan: should work from .kde/Autostart , I think
<LamerMan> ok, thank, i'll try it
<m0u5e> is there a kde4 metapackage?
<m0u5e> anyone know?
<m0u5e> anyone know if there is a kde4 metapackage?
<flick> yes there is
<flick> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<m0u5e> do you know what it is/
<m0u5e> t
<m0u5e> *ty
<flick> gives step by step for how to install
<m0u5e> i already did that, but i don't have much besides a really basic desktop
<m0u5e> are there any other kde4 meta packages?
<flick> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/01/15/ten-tips-for-kde-40-beginners/
<flick> that link has some good stuff
<flick> and if you search in Synaptic for "kde4" you'll see a lot of stuff you can install
<flick> there's a kde4 version of Kopete
<flick> lots of other kde4 goodness
<flick> it just isn't all installed by default
<flick> hope that helps a little at least
<m0u5e> okay thx
<flick> you're welcome
<flick> have fun
<len> If you have a module that lucks up your system on boot, how do you remove that module from the modules list if that module causes your system to lock before you can get to the file to edit it?  Is there a grub cheat code to skip loading most most modules or something so you can to the file do disable it?  I tried recovery mode, but it still loaded the module.
<len> locks
<makers_mark> i'm running ubuntu 7.10 and i set up my webcam to work with skype and kopete but it just won't work for another admin account.
<crimsun> len: you could try using init=/bin/bash
<crimsun> len: at that point you could remount / rw, edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, save it, sync, remount / ro, and reboot
<len> That sounds like what I'm looking for.  You mean hold the esc key down at boot and type init=bin/bash on the grub line?
<len> It's not my machine.  I have to step someone over the  phone.  I'd just tell him to boot a live cd, edit the file and reboot, but he doesn't have a working livecd and can't get one 'cause he's getting locked on boot.  Catch-22.
<oscar> can anybody explain to me
<oscar> why does not amd do drivers for mobility radeon hd-series?
<CppIsWeird> I upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04 and now my sound plays these ultra high pitched squeals. Any ideas as to a course of action?
<JoshOvki> lots of kde4 updates this morning
<justin_> where can i get a easy to use C++ compiler
<JoshOvki> a GUI or command line one?
<justin_> KDE should come with one kalled kompile
<justin_> GUI
<justin_> im learning still
<JoshOvki> yours didnt come with it did it?
<justin_> kubuntu 7.10 x86_64
<justin_> it came with no dev tools whatsoever
<len> kdevelop
<justin_> i have that how do i compile
<JoshOvki> open up command line and run      sudo apt-get install kompile
<justin_> haha how did i know it would be called kompile
<Daisuke_Ido> justin_: install build-essential
<Daisuke_Ido> but for the most part, if you CAN install from the repos, do, they're there for a reason.
<justin_> so uh how do i compile my .cpp file
<justin_> its the simple hello world
<Daisuke_Ido> first, install build-essential
<Daisuke_Ido> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<justin_> #include <iostream>
<justin_> int main();
<justin_> int main()
<justin_> {
<justin_> std::cout << "Hello World!\;
<justin_> return 0;
<justin_> }
<justin_> does that look bugless
<justin_> i just out of the blue today decided i want to learn C++
<JoshOvki> i learnt it ages ago and there are a couple of problems with your code
<ethan961> haha
<ethan961> no not that
<JoshOvki> for examaple you havent closed your speachmarks are the end on Hello World
<CppIsWeird> hes gone buddy
<JoshOvki> ah ok
<JoshOvki> i should have saved my keystrokes :P
<ubuntu> ok so i ended up using the text installer
<ubuntu> and it failed loading grub... i have *never* seen grub fail to load.  everything else i'm assuming is fine... so can i save it?
<JoshOvki> i have seen grub fail a few times
<arrrghhh> well
<arrrghhh> i'm pretty new to linux
<arrrghhh> installed about 10 maybe unique machines
<arrrghhh> and this one has been the worst... other than that dell vostro which failed completely.
<arrrghhh> so can i save the install?  i really don't want to have to go thru that again.
<JoshOvki> ive installed it on about 20 machines, at first i had problems, but not i have vert little
<Lynoure> Getting to choose the hw helps :)
<JoshOvki> i think you can arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> ok...
<JoshOvki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<JoshOvki> read that arrrrghhh
<JoshOvki> ubuntu  what error is grub giving?
<arrrghhh> JoshOvki: that's not even close to what i need
<arrrghhh> and when i installed the os grub and lilo failed
<arrrghhh> they simply would not install
<arrrghhh> wouldn't really give a reason, just couldn't
<arrrghhh> and i had to finish the install without it, and now of course when i boot from the hdd i get "failed to load operating system" or whatever
<makers_mark> hi.i run ubuntu 7.10 and i managed to install my webcam to work with skype and kopete.but the problem is that the webcam won't work with another admin account on the same pc.any help?
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: lilo and grub are a bit mutually exclusive  (or did I misunderstand what you meant...)
<JoshOvki> sorry arrrrg i misinturprited something
<zorglu_> q. when i unlog from ssh, it frequently freezes. where should i look to be able to fix it ?
<arrrghhh> Lynoure: i just want to install grub
<arrrghhh> i have a complete install, but no bootloader
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: then (make a rescue disk and) remove lilo, install grub.
<arrrghhh> http://pastebin.com/d2b5a303
<arrrghhh> Lynoure: lilo wouldn't install either
<Lynoure> zorglu_: sshd freezes?
<JoshOvki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351    has how to install grub
<zorglu_> Lynoure: nope, the client ssh. and only when i unlog
<zorglu_> Lynoure: not all the time tho. sometime it works without issue
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: your pastebin did not contain anything about the errors you got...
<zorglu_> Lynoure: unfortunatly i cant figure out what cause it. all that is over LAN between 2 ubuntu i386
<arrrghhh> Lynoure: sorry http://pastebin.com/m39d50fc8
<arrrghhh> and the error when installing kubuntu was just 'grub could not be installed' - it didn't give me any explanation as to why.  lilo did the same thing, just said it could not be installed.
<JoshOvki> this using the same CD both times?
<Lynoure> zorglu_: If the remote hangs up on you, instead of you user logging out, then it is quite normal for it to hang for a bit... I guess you could strace the process while it has frozen, but often these 'sometimes' errors are timeconsuming to look into
<zorglu_> Lynoure: ok. this is not the usual 'timeout' issue. this one i got it fixed by configuration :) this is only when i do ctrl-d. then it stay frozen forever (well at least 5min, which is the most i have waited before doing killall ssh)
<zorglu_> Lynoure: ok i will do strace next time. btw i asked a friend of mine and he experiences the same issue
<arrrghhh> Lynoure: so was that the wrong way to install grub?
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: not really, if you want to do it manually... I guess you had reasons for that
<arrrghhh> well
<arrrghhh> it didn't work
<arrrghhh> is there any other way to save the install?
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: what do you mean by "save the install"? make a clone of the whole disk, rescue the effort that has gone into installing, something else?
<arrrghhh> no no... like the install is done, it just needs a bootloader
<Lynoure> It's weird if it did not put it there itself...
<arrrghhh> it tried to
<arrrghhh> but gave me an error
<Lynoure> Was that this Error 15 then too, or something else?
<arrrghhh> said it couldn't do it... i really wish i knew why.  i'm wondering if this hdd is messed up, i don't know
<arrrghhh> well the error i received when the actual grub installer tried from the kubuntu install it just said it couldn't do it, this is a fatal error you'll need to manually start linux etc
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: many people have found what they need by using the supergrub disk
<arrrghhh> shoot i was hoping to not burn more cd's lol
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: there is a usb image
<serg> Hi all tell me please how to switch between boot modes without reboot?
<JoshOvki> what an odd question
<Lynoure> JoshOvki: probably meant runlevels... but too impatient
<Richard_Balls> http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/6018/grubsj9.jpg
<Richard_Balls> plz halp
<oscar> Does anybody know about a good subtitute for msn for kubuntu? AMsn and Kmess dont really like me
<JoshOvki> oscar: pidgin    is pretty good
<JoshOvki> Richard, where does that appear to?
<Richard_Balls> when I boot that's what I see
<oscar> kk ty will try
<Richard_Balls> instead of normal GRUB
<JoshOvki> Richard: You could try reinstalling GRUB
<Richard_Balls> JoshOvki, using super grub disk I get 'ERROR 25: disk read error" when trying to boot to kubuntu or repair grub
<JoshOvki> can you put your menu.lst anywhere for me to have a look at?
<wa> hi
<wa> someone knows a program like devede for the K desktop?
<Richard_Balls> JoshOvki, I cannot boot to any operating system
<Richard_Balls> i'll try knoppix
<NickPresta> wa, what's wrong with devede?
<wa> i would like to have a qt prog :)
<NickPresta> wa, I don't believe a QT4 equivalent of devede exists.
<wa> ui saw mandvd
<dhq> !source
<NickPresta> You could always (try to) port devede to QT :)
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<wa> but i would like to know if it can convert
<dhq> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dhq> the source o matic page is no more
<NickPresta> wa, actually, try qdvdauthor. That might be what you're looking for.
<wa> but my dvd player can't read avis
<NickPresta> wa, I'm not sure what else to suggest.
<Richard|knoppix> pastebin
<Richard|knoppix> putting my menu.lst in a pastebin
<Richard|knoppix> http://richardb.pastebin.com/f6d33679
<zorglu_> q. does gutsy kernel include cfs (completly fair cheduler) ?
<Richard_Balls> JoshOvki?
<posingaspopular> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498073
<posingaspopular> @ zorglu_ ^^
<zorglu_> posingaspopular: this means yes or no ?
<zorglu_> im guessing no, is it correct ?
<sigma_1234> when i output to tv out the screen displays too much to the right. how can i center it or move it left?
<posingaspopular> if i read the correctly, it's included and not enabled by defualt
<zorglu_> posingaspopular: ok thanks
<JoshOvki> Richard_Balls: sorry about that was compairing and everything looks fine
<Richard_Balls> ok
<Richard_Balls> then I don't know what the problem is :/
<JoshOvki> It seems very odd
<JoshOvki> could you reinstall the whole lot, all of kubuntu?
<sigma_1234> kde
<Richard_Balls> this has happened twice
<JoshOvki> same disk?
<Richard_Balls> I installed kubuntu, updated, rebooted
<Richard_Balls> yes
<Richard_Balls> and this happened with grub
<Richard_Balls> so I reinstalled kubuntu
<icewaterman> why is there already a version 1.0.5-2ubuntu2.1 out and deployed if packages.ubuntu.com still lists the 2:1.0.5-2ubuntu2 ?
<JoshOvki> could be a faulty part of the disk. when i installed kubuntu hardy i had a problem with getting to anything that wasnt my home dir, it turned out to be a problem with the iso i used
<Chin1> help please
<Chin1> i'm trying to install my nVIDIA Go 7950 GTX...
<Chin1> I've tried the Synaptic, manually, etc... and I just can't.... what can i do?
<icewaterman> Chin1: cross your fingers...
<icewaterman> Chin1: nvidia graphics has nothing to do with touchpad though
<Chin1> HELP PLEASE...>!!! i've trying for 6 days.. :(
<Chin1> ???
<Chin1> i'll really appreciate any help...!!!
<arrrghhh> ok so super grub didn't even save it
<jussi01> Chin1: ok, please calm down, and tell me exactly what you have done.
<arrrghhh> i still get an error 15: file missing
<icewaterman> Chin1: for your synaptics touchpad try to handle it as a normal ps2 device for starters. and for the nvidia graphics card: you rely on binary drivers from nvidia - bug them, noone here can help you. another approach is to try the nv driver (it is open source but offers no 3d acceleration).
<arrrghhh> that was obnoxious
<arrrghhh> anyone have any ideas?
<arrrghhh> i figured supergrub could handle it, but no go.  same result.
<jussi01> arrrghhh: whats the prob?
<icewaterman> arrrghhh: same here.
<Chin1> well, i fully installed the UBUNTU, after that the OS is runnign under the lowest Resolution, i guess from the Mother Board Video Card, not my actual video card...!!!
<blaz> hi
<jussi01> Chin1: are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<icewaterman> Chin1: manually edit xorg.conf to include your graphics card. google for how to do that.
<blaz> is this ok that kdebase-bin-kde3 will be removed after I have apt-get install kde4-core ?
<icewaterman> Chin1: another hint: disable onboard graphics in systems bios.
<Chin1> I RELOAD the Synaptic Package Manager to see if it would install the NEW/GOOD driver for my video card, and NOTHING..
<JoshOvki> arrrghhh: apparently deleteing the   savedefault    line is ment to sort it out?
<arrrghhh> uhm the kubuntu installer failed at the grub installation.  lilo wouldn't go either.  didn't give me an error just "i can't do this"  and now when i'm trying to install grub after everything else is already installed, i get the same error
<arrrghhh> JoshOvki, deleting what savedefault?
<JoshOvki> a line in your menu.lst
<icewaterman> Chin1: you installed ubuntu - you are in the wrong channel, kubuntu does not use synaptic package manager, try #ubuntu instead
<Chin1> after that went to nVIDIA, check their DRIVER for Linux 32, downloaded it, tryed to installed manually in the Terminal, using the SUDO...and it runs, but STOPS and gave me an error...!!!
<icewaterman> arrrghhh: do an md5sum check on the iso you downloaded
<Chin1> thats what i did...!!! After that I got stock...!!!
<arrrghhh> icewaterman, already did, passes
<JoshOvki> arrrghhh: i cant see how it can work. take a look at this:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439266
<icewaterman> Chin1: -> #ubuntu
<arrrghhh> so that's fstab i'm editing?
<arrrghhh> lemme see
<icewaterman> arrrghhh: did you choose some fancy filesystem for / ?
<arrrghhh> ext3?
<icewaterman> arrrghhh: ok, thats not fancy
<icewaterman> should be fine
<arrrghhh> is there a way to boot a rescue mode from the livecd?
<arrrghhh> linux rescue or rescue don't work
<icewaterman> arrrghhh: you could always try knoppix
<arrrghhh> yea i think i have a cd sittin around here
<arrrghhh> sheesh this is way more trouble than i've ever had with ubuntu
<JoshOvki> install ubuntu and do     apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<arrrghhh> i don't see how an fstab entry prevents supergrub from installing grub on my drive...
<arrrghhh> uhm my /boot/grub directory is empty
<arrrghhh> can i install grub on an installed o/s from knoppix?
<icewaterman> arrrghhh: of course
<arrrghhh> how?
<icewaterman> knoppix comes with grub, so just look into the grub manual how to install it. you will of course get an old grub version this way, but it'll work and you can always replace it with the one from ubuntu later
<arrrghhh> i couldn't install knoppix with supergrub
<arrrghhh> dedr
<arrrghhh> i couldn't install grub with supergrub
<icewaterman> arrrghhh: -> google: grub install howto
<arrrghhh> i'm tired
<jussi01> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussi01> arrrghhh: just use the lost grub after windows tutorial
<arrrghhh> that's not what happened but ok
<jussi01> arrrghhh: I know, but its the same proceedure :)
<arrrghhh> well i've tried that... and it doesn't work because my /boot/grub directory is empty
<arrrghhh> and this assumes that there's something in there!
<jussi01> arrrghhh: hmmm... there is a way to do it vi the live cd...
<arrrghhh> grub-install looks promising
<JoshOvki> arrrghhh any luck yet?
<arrrghhh> well no
<arrrghhh> knoppix keeps lockin on me
<arrrghhh> ugh this is ridiculous
<JoshOvki> arrrghhh if i was you i would pack trying to fix it in, install ubuntu and install kubuntu-desktop on top of that
<arrrghhh> why would ubuntu install any better?
<la> hy
<JoshOvki> ive always had better luck install ubuntu than kubuntu
<blaz> hi
<la> could somebody give me some kubuntu optimization hacks?
<la> or a link
<blaz> I have installed kde4 and enabled desktop effects and now I get a black screen with visible cursor and thats all :/ Is there any option to disable dekstop effects ?
<JoshOvki> blaz you need   #kubuntu-kde4
<blaz> JoshOvki: thanks. Didnt know that
<blaz> humm its in topic :P didnt see it :/
<JoshOvki> blaz: no worries :)
<la> hey, people, how could y make my kubuntu run faster?
<la> global/individual programs, like firefox, openoffice
<arrrghhh> so to change the root password, all i have to do is be root and type "passwd" at the prompt?  will that change it for the user login as well?'
<llutz> arrrghhh: why should it?
<arrrghhh> i have no idea
<jussi01> arrrghhh: why are you trying to change root password? there should be no root password...
<arrrghhh> all i know is i'm installing another ubuntu
<arrrghhh> and i don't know what pw she wants
<arrrghhh> so i know i'll need to change it later
<hw> How can I get rid of this useless (for me) kwallet service? Everytime I send an email or start kopete this annoying kwallet passwd question pops up. kwalletmanager is already removed. I work on feisty...
<la> how about recompiling the kernel?
<arrrghhh> hw isn't there a way to opt to simply not use the kwallet service?
<llutz> hw: stop that service in kwallet settings menu
<jussi01> hw: just set the kwallet pw to nothing
<la> i don't think that kwallet is the major resource eater in kubuntu
<la> :-?
<arrrghhh> so do i just type passwd at the prompt then without doing sudo -i?
<la> other ideas?
<jussi01> !kernel | la
<ubotu> la: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<blaz> is there any easy way how to install nvidia drivers ?
<jussi01> !ati | blaz
<ubotu> blaz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrrghhh> blaz, restricted drivers manager
<blaz> thanks
<arrrghhh> so anyone?  how do i change a user's password?
<llutz> type "passwd" and change it
<arrrghhh> that's what i thought
<arrrghhh> i don't need to sudo -i or anything
<arrrghhh> or sudo su - or whatever
<llutz> just do, don't ask
<arrrghhh> ok that's the most retarded statment i've ever heard
<llutz> read "man passwd"
<arrrghhh> y'know i try to find out things about linux, but when you act like that... just disrespectful.
<MaskedOne> any interesting questions tonight need answering?
<llutz> MaskedOne: sure: why did the ubuntu-team again realease broken xorg-packages? :)
<MaskedOne> I don't have any problems with them, what problems are you having?
<llutz> none, but lots of other guys had after updateing xorg yesterday. puts a "bad light" on distro
<doton> hey
<MaskedOne> I haven't even seen updates lol, though im using Kubuntu not Ubuntu
<MaskedOne> doton whats up?
<ksweeley> Hello, I am new to Kubuntu and I have just installed the 64-bit version and I am trying to install Creative's 64-bit driver for my Sound Blaster X-Fi and I keep getting "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables See `config.log' for more details." Can anyone help?
<MaskedOne> Basically using a 64-bit OS is asking for trouble, untill the technology is more developed and the software as well
<ksweeley> Well, Creative only has a 64 bit driver for Linux for the Sound Blaster X-Fi card.
<ksweeley> I don't understand why Creative didn't release a 32-bit driver for Linux for the Sound Blaster X-Fi.
<hw> Ok, now I have set "load-on-demand" of the kde wallet service to disabled and now kopete doesn't start anymore. Any ideas how to get rid of kwallet service and keep kopete working? =)
<ksweeley> So, does anyone know why this error is popping up: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"?
<llutz> MaskedOne: i was referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969    which doesn't matter if you use kubuntu or ubuntu. But be happy if you haven't had any trouble (it's fixed right now)
<llutz> ksweeley: you need to install build-essential
<ksweeley> And where can I install build-essential?
<llutz> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ksweeley> Okay, just installed build-essential and tried installing the drivers again, now I'm getting "make: *** [copy_modules] Error 1 Installation Unsuccessful"
<llutz> ksweeley: you used "sudo make install"?
<ksweeley> No.
<Creationist> This may not be a Linux-related question, but I have recieved a few threatening emails and posts to my blog by a certain IP address.  Nothing bad enough to go to the police with, but I'm sure it's someone that I know.  Running a WHOIS on the IP places them in my state, but is there any way to narrow it down any further than that?
<ksweeley> Like I said, I am completely new to Kubuntu.
<llutz> then use it, you need root-rights to install modules
<llutz> ksweeley: what are you trying to install?
<ksweeley> Drivers for my Sound Blaster X-Fi card.
<llutz> is that that card with the worst linux-support of all? ;) good luck
<ksweeley> I've extracted the files and included is a "installer" file.
<llutz> ksweeley: there should be a readme-file aswell
<dhq> how do i recover my partition
<ksweeley> Yes, it's "Readme.txt"
<blaz> how I should install nvidia restricted drivers in hardy ? In system settings, under advanced tab, there is no option for restricted drivers
<ksweeley> Okay, interesting, I tried using "installer --with-alsainc=" and now the installer states "Installation Complete" Does this mean that if I reboot Kubuntu, sound should work?
<ardchoille> blaz: Hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<blaz> I just found it :) Thanks
<indikut> Anyone good with ffmpeg and/or mencoder, converting divx to mpeg2 files?
<blackflag> Hello all
<blackflag> I installed kde4 , since that I have no sound with amarok and kaffeine
<blackflag> I uninstalled kde4 but the sound is not coming back
<blackflag> soundserver is activated
<blackflag> and alsa is used
<se7en> !kde4 | blackflag
<ubotu> blackflag: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<blackflag> what is is wrong
<blackflag> thanks!
<matttis> !test > matttis
<Ayabara> anyone with a ps3 here? I want to stream media from my laptop to my PS3, and need help getting started
<se7en> how was the command to find out on what code name i am again
<matttis> se7en: what do yyou mean ? "whoami" ?
<matttis> xchat always complains that libnotify isn't installed. does anyone know the correct package name ?
<se7en> matttis: no i mean feisty, gutsy ...
<matttis> se7en: well i don't know
<blaz_> is there any tool to check if X11 conf is ok ?
<llutz> se7en: lsb_release -a
<se7en> thanks llutz
<sigma_1234> !eeepc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeepc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma_1234> whats the link to the community page on the eeepc?
<sigma_1234> eeepc
<jussi01> sigma_1234: why dont you go use the search function on the wiki?
<llutz> why don't you ask google instead of ubotu? ;)
<se7en> asuc.com
<sigma_1234> it doesnt work on opera mini :(
<sigma_1234> the search function that is
<jussi01> sigma_1234: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC?highlight=%28eee%29
<sigma_1234> thanks!
<IndikuT> The EeePC. Sweet little box.
<IndikuT> :)
<bazhang> try #eeepc
<|Quest|> how can i see system stats, an app that shows big variety of sys stats. memory load, cup, internet speed.. etc ?
<ardchoille> |Quest|: ksysguard  Look at the "Sensor Browser" and the System Load tab
<ardchoille> |Quest|: You can create a new worksheet: File > New worksheet  and then drag sensors to it from the Sensor Browser
<|Quest|> ardchoille ok. i wanted an app to be one my desktop always
<|Quest|> will that do it?
<ardchoille> |Quest|: For an app that can do that, I use gkrellm. It's a nice system monitoring app and there are some plugins in the repos for it too
<ardchoille> |Quest|: And, it's skinnable :)
<ardchoille> |Quest|: apt-cache search --names-only gkrellm
<vijay_> i cant edit wvdial.conf  file --- message i got "could not save the file /etc/wvdial.conf"
<ardchoille> !sudo | vijay_  That would require sudo
<ubotu> vijay_  That would require sudo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ardchoille> vijay_: Or, if you're using a gui app to edit it, it would require kdesudo
<|Quest|> ardchoille ok
<|Quest|> ardchoille i hope its versatile . and includes network moniter graph and speed
<CppIsWeird> how can i make a shortcut to mouse settings?
<CppIsWeird> or is there any way i can from command line switch my mouse orientation from left to right?
<|Quest|> how to make kubuntu installed into pendrive and that install would work for ALL hardware and ALL other computers?
<DArtagnan> hello
<DArtagnan> is anyoane that could help me please? I writing now from a windows laptop, my kubuntu desktop doesn't have network connection
<DArtagnan> the dhcp simply doesn't work
<DArtagnan> any idea what to do? :-)
<Gunirus> u
<Gunirus> wb profoX` :p
<profoX`> Gunirus: :p
<profoX`> Gunirus: how do you take care of your excess floods ? :p
<Gunirus> i had 4 yesterday :p
<Gunirus> connection problem
<Gunirus> :)
<Gunirus> fixed it with dome scripts
<profoX`> Gunirus: you join a few channels on start-up, and a few channels after N seconds?
<Gunirus> yes
<extremis> hi... I am a n00b and I need help getting kde4 to use the kwin effects like shadows/translucency/expose/etc and I am using vmware fusion and running the kubuntu kde4 livecd installed version of kubuntu.. none of the effects are working and I am curious what steps I have missed
<extremis> all the effects are enabled in system settings -> display
<extremis> I'm guessing that compiz isn't enabled... but I assumed that the livecd would install everything I needed
<extremis> could someone lend me a hand please
<|Quest|> how to make kubuntu installed into pendrive and that install would work for ALL hardware and ALL x86 other computers?
<extremis> quest: I am assuming you install a generic kernel
<extremis> you can't possibly support everything though
<ardchoille> !kde4 | extremis
<ubotu> extremis: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<extremis> best you can do is support a majority of the hardware you use
<extremis> joining the proper channel
<extremis> thanks
<extremis> nobody is alive in kubuntu-kde
<extremis> could someone help me with kde4?
<ardchoille> extremis: If all the kde4 support takes place in #kubuntu-kde4, why do you think you have a better chance of support here?
<extremis> I'm not convinced that everyone in here is running kde4
<extremis> s/kde4/kde3
<|Quest|> extremis whats the problem
<extremis> I'm unfamiliar with the requirements of the livecd version of kubuntu/kde4 to enable the compiz like effects (translucency/shadows/expose/etc)
<|Quest|> try #kde
<extremis> by default it is lacking those features it seems
<extremis> and the site setup doesn't include steps to enable those features... I have enabled them in system settings -> display with no results
<extremis> so, I am assuming it is something simple like I am not running the right Xserve
<extremis> or that my hardware just lacks the ability since I am running inside of vmware fusion
<extremis> does the livecd, upon install, configure the Xserve to support those features?
<extremis> or do I need to install a new Xserve, or install additional packages?
<extremis> quest?
<extremis> these questions are primarilly focused around the kubuntu/kde4 livecd recently released
<extremis> well, I guess I am someone else's problem then... this channel isn't as friendly as expected
<|Quest|> try #kde :)
<extremis> they try to pass the buck just like you
<extremis> they of course tell me to come here
<|Quest|> you are just out of luck. nothing else is wrong
<|Quest|> #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<extremis> so you are telling me that it installs and enables everything I need by default?
<|Quest|> iam new too
<extremis> because I do know that the effects were disabled under the display settings, I am assuming that more needs to be configured
<extremis> quest, ahhh... well that makes sense
<extremis> the documentation on the livecd is pretty much nonexistent
<extremis> "install the livecd" "good luck"
<Richard_Balls> I'm having some serious problems with fglrx
<Richard_Balls> is there any way I can switch the graphics driver I'm using without a restart
<ardchoille> Richard_Balls: After switching the driver, you simply need to restart xorg, doesn't require q reboot: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<se7en_> somebody uses kde4 earth widget i get opengl shaders not supported
<ardchoille> Richard_Balls: Be sure to save all work before running that command, tho, it restarts the display manager
<ardchoille> !kde4 | se7en_
<ubotu> se7en_: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubunturos> can one directly upgrade to 7.10 from 6.06 ? (using the alternate CD)?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | ubunturos
<ubotu> ubunturos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<enry> good morning
<krabador> hey people, the kubuntu live cd in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<krabador> is a regular kubuntu cd with kde 4.0.0 inside
<krabador> or
<krabador> is only demonstrative?
<ubunturos> krabador: I assume, it is just a KDE 4.0.0 demo
<ubunturos> krabador: doesn't seem to be good enough for a day-to-day activities for end users
<krabador> if i want use kde4 , i must install kubuntu and late kde4 following the instructions?
<ardchoille> !kde4 | krabador
<ubotu> krabador: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Richard_Balls> ardchoille, yeah I ended up restarting, but thanks
<Richard_Balls> I couldn't see anything
<new2Kubuntu> hi guys i have installed Kubuntu gutsy. I didn't have mp3 support so i started searching and found that i need to install libxine-extracodecs. i run sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs but receive "couldn't find package libxine-extracodecs" . any ideas?
<ardchoille> new2Kubuntu: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<new2Kubuntu> ardchoille:
<new2Kubuntu> Package libxine1-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<new2Kubuntu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<new2Kubuntu> is only available from another source
<vijay_> found massage "The APT Database could not be opened!... wht to do?
<ardchoille> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: mpeg related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 435 kB, installed size 908 kB
<ardchoille> new2Kubuntu: Did you disable the universe repo? If not, can you pastebin your sources.list so I canhave a look?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | new2Kubuntu
<ubotu> new2Kubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<se7en_> how do i use k3b to rip dvds
<new2Kubuntu> ok just a sec
<ardchoille> se7en_: k9copy does a better job of that, imho
<se7en_> thanks ardchoille i never got k3b working for ripping
<ardchoille> se7en_: Neither have I
<se7en_> cool than i dont have to feel stupid
<ardchoille> hehe
<new2Kubuntu> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52574/
<ardchoille> new2Kubuntu: You have universe enabled. What does this command reuturn:  apt-cache search libxine1-ffmpeg
<new2Kubuntu> ardchoille: nothing
<new2Kubuntu> i press enter and it just goes to the prompt again
<ardchoille> new2Kubuntu: update your sources and try again: sudo apt-get update
<new2Kubuntu> ardchoille: thnx it worked! i am now installing libxine1. what was wrong (i'm trying to understand ubuntu :) )
<new2Kubuntu> what did sudo apt-get update do?
<zorglu_> Lynoure: are you here?
<ardchoille> new2Kubuntu: Your package lists were outdated. the command I gave you updated them.
<new2Kubuntu> oh ok thanx alot
<ardchoille> new2Kubuntu: yw
<zorglu_> Lynoure: ok i hope you log, yesterday we talked about my ssh sometime freezing when i do ctrl-d. i found the reason. this is because from process still have stdin/stdout/stderr still open on the tty. so ssh wait for their completion to close the connection
<vijay_> error massage "The APT Database could not be opened" wht to do?
<Minnozz> Hi, you guys know an easy way to properly calibrate my monitor (color levels, gamma)?
<ardchoille> vijay_: Does it say anothe rprocess is using the database?
<vijay_> no ardchoille/
<zzr> Minnozz: Some monitor has a self-calibrate button. Do you talk about it?
<vijay_> it saying "This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Minnozz> zzr: I mean that I want the colors displayed on my monitor to be exactly right
<Lynoure> zorglu_: Thanks for telling what was the cause, I kinda should have thought about that, but I think it was very late my time.
<zorglu_> Lynoure: cool, thank for your help :)
<zzr> Minnozz: What do you mean by "exactly right"?
<Lynoure> zorglu_: Was not that much help this time :)
<zorglu_> :)
<mefisto__> is there a way to find out exactly what the ubuntu updates are fixing (that would make sense to a mere mortal)?
<Bandit12> when i echo $PATH where is it getting the information for the paths from?
<vijay_> when i run apt-get update   massgae is "E: Type 'firefox' is not known on line 76 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<zzr> vijay_: Your sources.list has some wrong lines.
<ardchoille> vijay_: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> !pastebin | vijay_
<ubotu> vijay_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ibou> hi
<vijay_> ok
<mefisto__> so, does anyone know if I can find out about the updates?
<ardchoille> mefisto__: Please elaborate
<mefisto__> is there a way to find out exactly what the ubuntu updates are fixing (that would make sense to a mere mortal)?
<llutz> mefisto__: aptitude changelog <packagename>               <- like this?
<mefisto__> thanks llutz, I'll try that and see if I can make sense of it
<MGalaxy> installing FontForge @ Gutsy, I get "libgutils.la" dependency error, which package should I install?
<ardchoille> How do I find out which package provides foo.la ?
<llutz> ardchoille:already installed foo.la or to be installed
<llutz>  ?
<llutz> ardchoille: if already installed: dpkg -S foo.la          if not, apt-file
<_6502_> ahhhhhhhhhh... vlc stopped working and seems this is a common problem (last xorg update, i suppose) any known solution ?
<ardchoille> llutz: That tells me there are two diff commans for those
<ardchoille> llutz: Ah, thank you
<Richard_Balls> me too, _6502_
<_6502_> Richard_Balls: so ? did you revert to a previous xorg or are you just waiting hoping someone will fix it in next few weeks ?
<MGalaxy> any APPs except Alien to install .RMPs directly?
<ardchoille> MGalaxy: You shouldn't install .rpm files at all, it can cause problems. Kubuntu uses .deb packages
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<rajath> !Broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Richard_Balls> _6502_, praying
<Richard_Balls> try #vlc, anyway
<Richard_Balls> no
<Richard_Balls> not #vlc, #videolan
<MGalaxy> ardchoille: Alien almost always fails to convert RPMs
<_6502_> richard eh... ok, i'll pray too then
<ardchoille> MGalaxy: alien is dangerous anyway
<michalo90> hello
<michalo90> anybody there?
<emilsedgh> !ask michalo90
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask michalo90 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emilsedgh> !ask | michalo90
<ubotu> michalo90: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Richard_Balls> hello michalo90
<michalo90> im searching for program which can converting audio formats
<michalo90> i have kubu 7.10
<michalo90> etc mp3 to m4a
<Dragnslcr> You can try soundKonverter
<michalo90> it is in repo?
<michalo90> ok i downloading it :)
<michalo90> i cant install it ;(
<michalo90> error in /usr/share/mimelnk/audio/x-wavpack.desktop
<smeril> how do i install firefox
<smeril> and flash
<michalo90> sudo apt-get install firefox
<ardchoille> !flashissue | smeril
<ubotu> smeril: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<smeril> and efter that comand?
<ardchoille> smeril: then nothing.. firefox should be installed
<smeril> i know i have installed that broken plugin
<michalo90> i install flash without apt-get
<michalo90> isntall firefox
<smeril> for open suse i didnt have any problem like this
<michalo90> and open etc youtube.com
<ardchoille> smeril: This is not opensuse
<michalo90> you should see manu to install flash
<smeril> haha thats thruu
<michalo90> i havent problem with java and flash on kubuntu
<smeril> I have the icon for firefox but it wont start
<smeril> do i need to restart ?
<michalo90> try run firefox in konsole
<ardchoille> michalo90: the current flash plugin uses libXEmbed which causes a problem in konqueror due to konqueror not supporting libXEmbed
<smeril> what command i have to use
<michalo90> firefox :D
<mefisto__> smeril: it might just be taking a while starting up for the first time (creating your profile)
<smeril> it says program is not installed when i try to run it from console
<michalo90> you install it?
<Jhq> plz help me
<Richard_Balls> hi Jhq
<Jhq> i hav airtel edge usb modem i dont know how to connect in kubuntu
<michalo90> what modem?
<michalo90> adsl?
<smeril> yes i installed firefox with the comand and when i try to install it again it says that firefox are installed and up to date
<Jhq> airtel edge usb modem
<smeril> but when i run it from console it cant find it is it some missing sudo apt-get install firefoxplugin i need?
<michalo90> network?
<smeril> I also restarted the computer to be sure
<Jhq> airtel
<michalo90> you must install firmware to your modem
<michalo90> try install ubudsl
<michalo90> ubudsl.ubuntu.pl
<Richard_Balls> it's for the EDGE network
<michalo90> no
<michalo90> for adsl
<michalo90> and dsl
<Jhq> yes edge network
<michalo90> sory
<Richard_Balls> he's connecting wirelessly to the internet, right?
<michalo90> my mistake edge != eagle :D
<Richard_Balls> "Airtel USB Modem is a card which can be inserted in your Laptop/Desktop's USB slot and hence your laptop/Desktop becomes truly mobile and you can access internet connectivity anytime anywhere."
<michalo90> with pcmcia
<mefisto__> smeril: do an update (sudo apt-get update) then try to reinstall firefox (sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox)
<Jhq> yes i wil send u that like see
<smeril> thanks i will try
<mefisto__> is anyone here using the linux-rt kernel?
<smeril> do i need to do anything after those two comands
<michalo90> write lspcmcia
<mefisto__> smeril: just type firefox to start it
<smeril> bash: firefox commando cant be found
<michalo90> try firefox-bin
<smeril> same with that
<Jhq> Richard_Balls, http://www.airtel.in/level2_t3data.aspx?path=1/106/179
<jckl> is there a way i can get my titlebars in kde to have transparency like they do in gnome?
<michalo90> yes
<Jhq> Richard_Balls, see this link i hav this airtel usb modem
<michalo90> found in configuration kde
<jckl> i found a way but it only showed the bg image.. in gnome it shows what is behind the titlebar
<smeril> soon i give up and go back to windows xp :(
<jckl> like an icon or if there is another window behind it then it shows the window
<Jhq> michalo90, http://www.airtel.in/level2_t3data.aspx?path=1/106/179
<smeril> is there a way to get security updates for ubuntu
<Jhq> how to config this usb modem in kubuntu
<Jhq> michalo90, ???????????
<michalo90> i dont know :(
<smeril> soon i am ready to give somebody remote acces to fix this
<michalo90> ssh? :D
<jckl> fix what smeril
<mefisto__> smeril: did you try to reinstall?
<smeril> firefox i
<smeril> yes
<jckl> what is it doing
<Jhq> plz any one knows how to config this modem in kubuntu http://www.airtel.in/level2_t3data.aspx?path=1/106/179
<smeril> after i did reinstall it cant find the comand
<smeril> i only get bash: firefox comando cant be found (in swedish)
<Richard_Balls> Jhq, are you using it now?
<Lynoure> smeril: you'll get security updates automatically through Adept
<Jhq> Richard_Balls, now i m on windows xp n i want to use in kubuntu
<mefisto__> smeril: are you typing it correctly? all lowercase "firefox"
<Richard_Balls> ok
<Richard_Balls> do you know the version number of your modem?
<smeril> yes
<jckl> smeril: did you try with using the path?
<smeril> which one
<smeril> reinstall?
<mefisto__> smeril: /usr/bin/firefox
<smeril> same with that one
<smeril> But i have the icon thats wierd
<smeril> and it says that firefox is installed when i try the install comand again
<mefisto__> smeril: did the install finish ok? no errors?
<smeril> yes
<Jhq> Richard_Balls, i dont know
<mefisto__> smeril: you can try to remove it (sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox) then install again (sudo apt-get install firefox)
<Richard_Balls> Jhq, where can you find drivers for your modem?
<smeril> Följande paket kommer att TAS BORT:
<Richard_Balls> for xp
<smeril>   firefox*
<smeril> 0 uppgraderade, 0 nyinstallerade, 1 att ta bort och 0 ej uppgraderade.
<smeril> Behöver hämta 0B arkiv.
<smeril> Efter uppackning kommer 26,6MB att frigöras på disken.
<smeril> Vill du fortsätta [J/n]? j
<smeril> (Läser databasen ... 88959 filer och kataloger installerade.)
<Lynoure> smeril: looks right for the remove...
<smeril> Tar bort firefox ...
<smeril> Raderar konfigurationsfiler för firefox ...
<smeril> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<smeril> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<Jhq> Richard_Balls, they gav drivers cd with modem
<Richard_Balls> Jhq, can you find them online anywhere?
<smeril> only news is that it says firefox is not installed but you can install it typing sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jhq> Richard_Balls, i dont know
<Jhq> devices name is AIRTEL edge modem
<smeril> before i took it away it was saying that comando cant be found
<smeril> it is just going back and forward
<Lynoure> smeril: the latter after   sudo apt-get install firefox?  And you are on gutsy (7.10)?
<smeril> i think so whats the vommand to check what version i have
<smeril> comand
<jckl> smeril: uname -r
<jckl> erm thats kernel
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ uname -r
<smeril> 2.6.22-14-generic
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<jckl> gots the right kernel for 7.10 lol
<smeril> ?
<jckl> what gui are you using
<smeril> i dont know
<ardchoille> smeril: lsb_release | grep -i release
<smeril> No LSB modules are available.
<ardchoille> smeril: lsb_release -a | grep -i release
<ardchoille> sorry
<smeril> No LSB modules are available.
<smeril> Release:        7.10
<ardchoille> That's Gutsy
<smeril> is there anything i can do or do i have to reinstall everything?
<smeril> i mean if i have to change linux version
<mefisto__> smeril: have you reinstalled firefox?
<smeril> yes 2 times
<Lynoure> smeril: it's a very exotic problem
<ardchoille> smeril: Have you tried running firefox from a terminal to see if there's any error output?
<mefisto__> smeril: try this: locate /usr/bin/firefox
<smeril> nothing happends i just get a new line with no message
<ardchoille> mefisto__: Hemight need to update the slocate database for that to be effective.
<jckl> do whereis firefox and it will tell you them all
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ locate /usr/bin/firefox
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<ardchoille> smeril: Try this: which firefox
<mefisto__> ardchoille: he gets command not found
<jckl> smeril: whereis firefox
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ which firefox
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<smeril> is there a command for error check?
<ardchoille> smeril: apt-cache policy firefox | grep -i installed
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy firefox | grep -i installed
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<Lynoure> smeril: how experienced linux user are you? If that happened to me, I'd strace the process of installing firefox and saw what it really did...  seems almost hard to believe, this one
<ardchoille> smeril: Ok, there is a problem because that last command I gave should have output something
<smeril> I am not so experienced but there might be some problem with the linux copy i installed
<ardchoille> either "installed <version>" or "installed (none)"
<jel> anyone know how I go about building a kde4 app on hardy?  Like, with kde3, I just did ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3
<jckl> i would think there was an error with the firefox install
<ardchoille> !kde4 | jel
<ubotu> jel: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jel> that doesn't help ubotu
<ardchoille> jel: that last bit should tell you were you need to be
<jel> Oh, the last part does, sorry :)
<jel> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<IanCal> hey all. Is there anything messed up with the standard package repositories atm?
<coreymon77> jel: ubotu is a bot
<ardchoille> IanCal: Not here
<jel> yeah, I meant to address the person who commanded it :)
<Lynoure> smeril: Where did you get your copy?
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ installed <version>
<smeril> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<mefisto__> IanCal: can't update/install?
<IanCal> ardchoille: thanks. I've been trying to install kubuntu 7.10 today, and that goes fine (both 64 and 32 bit)
<smeril> from manchester university website
<IanCal> then  it tells me there are updates, so I fire up adept, get the list and choose to install the 120 packages it has picked out
<IanCal> they download fine, but then when installing them it complains that one or more will break another package and fails
<ardchoille> smeril: no, the "apt-cache policy firefox" command I gave you should have at least output something, but it didn't. I feel yo have problems beyond the firefox issue atm
<IanCal> then says there is a new version to upgrade to, 7.10 (which I'd installed), tries to upgrade to that and fails in exactly the same way
<IanCal> this is going straight from install to upgrade, without changing or doing anything
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy firefox
<smeril> firefox:
<smeril>   Installerad: 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<smeril>   Kandidat: 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<smeril>   Versionstabell:
<smeril>  *** 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 0
<smeril>         500 cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/main Packages
<smeril>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<mefisto__> it should be version 2.0.0.11
<llutz> mefisto__: .6 is from cd
<ardchoille> smeril: Ok, first of all use pastebin in the future. secondly, the first time I had you run that you said output was nothing
<ardchoille> !pastebin > smeril
<tekteen> IanCal: take the cd out of your sources.list
<llutz> he
<smeril> can i update without get new cd
<llutz> ardchoille: output was empty, he has .se language Installerad != installed
<jckl> install newer version of firefox
<ardchoille> llutz: Ah, good catch that
<IanCal> tekteen, thanks will try that. Why would that break things though? Surely it couldn't be finding updates on the cd, since they are all already installed
<tekteen> IanCal: no idea
<IanCal> *why would/how could (sorry)
<IanCal> ah
<IanCal> fair enough :)
<tekteen> IanCal: I think it is because the cd is first
<ardchoille> smeril: You are on Gutsy, but is this an upgrade from feisty?
<IanCal> but the packages are the same version as the installed ones. Anyway, what's weirder to me is that it can detect that one package upgrade would break something else, but only AFTER it's downloaded 240 megs of files
<smeril> whats the difference?
<llutz> i guess he has installed from CD without network, so only CD is activated in sources.list
<IanCal> seems like it's not checking the dependencies correctly
<ardchoille> smeril: I am wondering how you ended up with firefox 2.0.0.6 if you just installed it on Gutsy, the current firefox in the repos for Gutsy is 2.0.0.11
<smeril> is there a problem with that?
<ardchoille> smeril: Is this an upgrade from feisty or did you try to manually install firefox from the firefox site or soemthing?
<IanCal> anyone have a similar problem when they've done a fresh install before?
<smeril> before i went here to irc i tried the website and diffrent comands from internet instructions
<llutz> smeril: do you have unrestricted online-access? please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<ardchoille> smeril: I thought so
<llutz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mefisto__> IanCal: I had a similar problem, but that was upgrading from feisty to gutsy. apt-get dist-upgrade fixed it
<neopsyche> hi all
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$  /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<smeril> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Åtkomst nekas
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<smeril> acces denied
<smeril> in swedish
<tekteen> neopsyche: hi
<llutz> !pastebin | smeril
<ubotu> smeril: please see above
<IanCal> mefisto__: Thanks, it's worth a shot. maybe a problem  if it's trying to change the kernel (wild stab in the dark here :) )
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ !pastebin | smeril
<smeril> bash: !pastebin: event not found
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<neopsyche> I have a problem . .i added kde to ubuntu and now it says kubuntu when it starts up.. also .. when in kde session .. i cant mount external hdrive but it mounts fine in gnome????????????????????
<ardchoille> smeril: Go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list there
<llutz> smeril: paste the contents of that file to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tekteen> neopsyche: did you install kde or kubuntu-desktop?
<neopsyche> tekteen.. i may have installed kubuntu desktop
<IanCal> thanks guys, I'm off to try apt-get dist-upgrade. Ah the fun of rebooting.
<tekteen> neopsyche: it should work
<neopsyche> tekteen.. im also finding some errors with th emouse now.
<neopsyche> it doesnt though
<neopsyche> The mounting .,.
<tekteen> I do not know
<jckl> i didnt think the desktio environment effected your mounts
<jckl> desktop *
<alison> what system requirements do you need for kubuntu?
<smeril> how can i do that when it says
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$  /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<smeril> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Åtkomst nekas
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ !pastebin | smeril
<smeril> bash: !pastebin: event not found
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<ardchoille> smeril: Go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list there
<smeril> what syntax
<neopsyche> how do i stop the annoying windows from disappearing?
<jckl> smeril: view the contents of /etc/apt/sources.lst and then open the pastebin link in a web browser and copy the contents of the file and paste in the browser
<ardchoille> smeril: Go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in your web browser and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list there, not in the channel
<neopsyche> the window hides itself?
<smeril> i will try
<ardchoille> smeril: Perhaps you would be more comfortable in a support channel where folks speak your native language?
<mefisto__> smeril: kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list will open the file in file editor. copy the text and paste it in pastebin
<smeril> what do i go after
<smeril> where do i go after
<ardchoille> smeril: If you have pasted it into the web pastebin, give us the url
<smeril> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52610/
<neopsyche> sometimes i have to click more than once to open a window from the task bar?
<neopsyche> why?
<ardchoille> !source-o-matic | smeril your sources list is bad, go here to regenerate a new one
<ubotu> smeril your sources list is bad, go here to regenerate a new one: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ardchoille> smeril: disregard that
<mefisto__> smeril: open the file, copy the text and paste it in pastebin
<llutz> ardchoille: i don't think the file is broken, he just don't know how to paste it
<ardchoille> llutz: yes, I saw that
<Jhq> Richard_Balls, plz tel me how do i config that AIRTEL EDGE MODEM
 * ardchoille jumped the gun a bit
<smeril> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52612/
<alison> what are the system requirments to run kubuntu?
<vivek> what is  compiz fusion??
<ian__> hey, I was IanCal here a few mins ago. Just wanted to say thanks for the suggestion of "apt-get dist-upgrade". Works fine now
<tekteen> vivek: search it on youtube
<tekteen> !youtube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smeril> does that help?
<tekteen> lol
<ian__> have no idea why adept wasn't able to sort the problem out, or present me with a better message than "Something has failed" and an exit. My only input to dist-upgrade was to say "install new version" which should have been done anyway by the updater
<ian__> shame, because (k)ubuntu is supposed to be new user friendly. Not so friendly if doing recommended updates after installing fails and stops you from using apt until you know another command to run
<llutz> smeril use "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" from a console and try to make it looking like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52614/
<ian__> anyway, thanks for the help :D
<applehypnosis> alison: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<smeril> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52616/
<mefisto__> smeril: your all sources are commented out. You can try uncommenting them yourself, or go to the source-o-matic site given a few minutes ago and create a new sources.list file
<ian__> when using su/sudo/similar, how long do you stay logged in for?
<jckl> ian did you build essentials?
<llutz> smeril: change the "#" at the specific lines
<vivek> how to install compiz fusion in Kubuntu 7.10
<ardchoille> !compiz | vivek
<ubotu> vivek: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<llutz> smeril: or just save my paste and copy it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ian__> I haven't had to retype my password since I ran the updater a while ago, been able to change system settings and run kate with root permissions
<mefisto__> smeril: remove the # AFTER every line that says Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify
<ian__> jckl: All I did was install from cd, then run the updater. Then it failed :)
<jckl> i couldnt compile anything at first
<smeril> page cant be found
<fannagoganna> hi, which KDE4 packages are in kubuntu -- kdenetwork, kdepim, etc.?
<Richard_Balls> Jhq, I cannot help you, sorry
<jckl> ian try sudo apt-get update
<ian__> jckl: I didnt need to compile anything
<ardchoille> fannagoganna: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<ian__> jckl: it's all fine now
<ian__> thanks though
<ian__> jckl: the fix was sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jckl> ian: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<jckl> aw
<jckl> ok
<jckl> everything failed for me until i did those
<ian__> I'm really quite concerned about this security problem though.
<llutz> smeril: join #kubuntu-se and let the people there explain you what to do in swedish. i guess it's easier for all
<smeril> lluts where is your paste
<smeril> ?
<llutz>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52614/
<smeril> just tell me again how to acces the source list
<smeril> and i will try copy and paste
<llutz> smeril: save my paste to a file 8make sure you get all lines) and copy that file to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ian__> hang on, I can open kate as "sudo kate" and edit system files without a password, but I had to enter a password to copy a file?
<smeril> acces denied
<mefisto__> ian__: sudo asks for a password, unless you've already entered it in the last few minutes
<llutz> smeril: sudo cp sile-you-saved.txt  /etc/apt/sources.list
<llutz> file
<smeril> file not found
<ian__> mefisto__: I know, but I hadn't entered it for about 10-15 minutes. I can still open kate with sudo, but I couldn't copy. I've tried using different konsole windows but it didn't make a difference
<jckl> smeril: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<smeril> what do i do after i saved
<jckl> file -> quit
<smeril> after that
<ian__> is there a way of changing the length of time you have between re-entering the password?
<ian__> 1-2 minutes seems like a good time, 20 seems very excessive
<mefisto__> smeril: sudo apt-get update, then (re)install firefox again
<ian__> and could give rise to security problems where you don't know that a script is running something in superuser mode
<Tallen> Any way to make Konversation have a transparent background?
<ian__> I'm suprised that you don't have to re-enter the password when switching apps, too
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<smeril> E: Typ "1" är inte känd på rad 1 i listan över källor /etc/apt/sources.list
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<jckl> unzip it
<ian__> that seems like a glaring problem to me
<jckl> erm wrong window lol
<jel> Tallen: probably only by using a compositing window manager that knows how to do that with any window.  KDE4 might have a version of konversation available which does it, but probably not yet.
<ian__> back in a bit, must kill x
<Tallen> jel: oh, I just noticed I can in Xchat but not in Konversation.
<smeril> something happend after i copy and pasted
<smeril> now i cant update
<mefisto__> smeril: you replaced the old text with the new text? or did you leave the old text?
<luca> devo scaricare vlc per linux come fo
<llutz> smeril: safe that paste again, but WITHOUT the line-numbers
<smeril> replaced to this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52614/
<smeril> ok
<llutz> smeril: take the part at the bottom of the page
<jimmy51> are there any VPN specialists in here?
<smeril> finanly it uppdated
<jel> jimmy51: try ##networking
<hola> i have a problem with vlc
<jimmy51> jel:  is that a kubuntu specific vpn channel?  my problems are with a known bug and needing help with the workaround
<mefisto__> smeril: remove firefox (sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox) then install again (sudo apt-get install firefox)
<jimmy51> jel:  bug   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/151867
<jel> jimmy51: nope, it's not
<smeril> i have done it check my paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52619/
<smeril> error message
<nuxil> g.day all
<llutz> smeril: sudo chown root:root /etc/apt/sources.list
<jimmy51> how might one install a .patch file they've downloaded?
<nuxil> you dont install it.. you patch your code with it :p
<jckl> lol
<jimmy51> nuxil:  that sounds tricky.
<jckl> if you have a current patch you have to remove it before applying the new patch.
<jimmy51> i don't think i have any patches...  i just found two patches on a bug report for my problem and downloaded them.  i guess i was thinking like a windows patch.
<radioaktivstorm> hello, does anyone have a link to a list of all of the packages installed under the kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<llutz> radioaktivstorm: aptitude show kubuntu-de
<llutz> radioaktivstorm: aptitude show kubuntu-desktop
<jckl> jimmy look up the patch command ;)
<radioaktivstorm> llutz thanks! :)
<jimmy51> !patch
<ubotu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<nuxil> jimmy51, example of use..  cd /usr/src/linux ; patch -p0 new-patch
<nuxil> that if the patch is in /usr/src/linux
<nuxil> but look up man patch
<mefisto__> radioaktivstorm: if you want a webpage: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/kubuntu-desktop
<radioaktivstorm> wow. both are very useful! thanks :)
<jimmy51> nuxil:  thanks... i'll try to figure out what that means
<jckl> jimmy in a terminal type man patch and it will give you detailed help
<jel> what's the command to build a deb by wrapping make install again?  dh_make?
<nuxil> OMG. OMG what shall i do now.. i just been scaned by Malwarecrush V2. it says i got 9 infected files it say. 5 dll file and some coockies.
<nuxil> LOL
<nuxil> 2.6.23.11
<nuxil> heh
<cef> "man patch" - quotes help guys
<jckl> i couldnt get my 2.6.23.14 kernel to load lol
<Chousuke> jel: checkinstall
<hola> where is located the file contains the kde menu applications
<hola> where is located the file contains the kde menu applications?
<jel> Chousuke: that's it.  Thanks :)
<nuxil> hola, ? what you mean
<mefisto__> hola: you want to edit your kde menu?
<cef> hola: do you mean the file that gets used to display the actual menu entries in the KDE menu system>
<nuxil> hola, 2 ways. go in your kmeny and right click and edit menu
<nuxil> or use whereis which app
<hola> cef: yes
<nuxil> *whereis | which
<hola> nuxil: of course, but i would like to edit it with terminal
<cef> hola: not sure about the file, but if you right-click on the K, you'll get an option for the menu editor
<mefisto__> hola: or you can right-click individual apps in the menu too
<mefisto__> hola: take a look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/How_To_Configure_the_KDE_3_3_Menu_manually_without_KMenuEdit
<jimmy51> should this do anything?  sudo patch -p01 kubuntu_08_ppp_support.patch
<jckl> jimmy extract the patch
<jckl> then use patch -E -p01 < path i believe
<jimmy51> jckl:  it just looks like a text file or something... nothing to extract
<cef> a .patch file is text
<jckl> "patch -E -p01 < path" path is the path of the files
<jckl> you need to get the source files for the patch
<cef> but you need to redirect the file into patch
<jckl> cef can better help i bet
<jimmy51> here's what i've got:  sudo patch -E -p01 kubuntu_08_ppp_support.patch
<cef> but you need the source code for the app you intend to patch first
<jimmy51> cef:  whoa
<nuxil> indeed
<cef> jimmy51: UNLESS it's patching a config file
<cef> where did you get this patch jimmy51
<cef> ??
<jimmy51> cef:  here's the bug page:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/151867
<nuxil> you can also cd dir ; cat new-patch | patch -p0
<jimmy51> cef:  there's a link on there to patches and fixed versions or whatever.  i don't know what any of it means, so i'm trying to learn how to apply the guy's fixes
<jimmy51> cef:  so i don't have to boot to XP to get work done (need to vpn and rdp into work)
<cef> ok.. that patch is a source code fix
<jimmy51> cef:  should i just give up and stick with XP?
<cef> jimmy51: You might be better off downloading zanfur's precompiled package: http://www.zanfur.com/knetworkmanager/network-manager-kde_0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu5~pptp_i386.deb
<jimmy51> cef:  that sounds better.  it's a deb, so i can use package installer, right?
<mefisto__> that's much easier
<cef> download that, and then run "sudo dpkg -i network-manager-kde_0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu5~pptp_i386.deb" or yeah, use the package installer
<cef> but remember: you're using someone elses packages, so if it breaks you're sort of on your own. chances are, it'll work fine.
<cef> note: there is only a .i386 package that I can see, so if you're using x86-64 packages/install, you won't be able to use that
<jimmy51> cef:  ok.  i figured i could trust these guys, since the package manager is on the post
<mefisto__> cef: is that the right link? or is it the knetworkmanger one?
<cef> jimmy51: most likely trust it, and it's signed by the guy.. and afaik robin (zanfur) knows what he's doing.
<cef> jimmy51: I don't forsee a problem, but better you know than me not warning you at least
<cef> ahh, you might need http://www.zanfur.com/knetworkmanager/knetworkmanager_0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu5~pptp_all.deb as well
<jimmy51> cef:  ok, thanks for the warning.
<cef> jimmy51: I prefer to give people all the info so they're well informed. :D
<jimmy51> cef:  that's good.  so far i've killed my install (beyond my ability to repair) 3 times trying ATI drivers
<cef> jimmy51: ouch
<nuxil> how did you manage to kill you install beyond repair by installing ati drivers ?? you must be a good killer :p
<mefisto__> he said "beyond my ability to repair"
<nuxil> jimmy51, your install should work fine even tho you video drivers are not installed. you can use always use vesa drivers :p
<jimmy51> nuxil:  i guess so :)
<mefisto__> has anyone installed linux-rt kernel?
<cef> hrm.. think I might head off and play some trem
<cef> later ppl
<nuxil> have fun
<`Zmax`> Does anyone have a Samsung i600 for a little tip, please?
<nuxil> no,, but whats your problem
<nuxil> i got sgh-830
<subopt> My browsers in Gutsy are all crapping out, and it sounds like it's probably a flash issue. How do i upgrade them? I installed the flashplugin-nonfree (which was supposed to install the thing), but it didn't, and i don't even know where it put it.
<subopt> rather, How do i upgrade flash?
<nuxil> your brwser is ?
<nuxil> konqueror or firefox
<nuxil> =
<jimmy51> thanks for the help guys, i'm going to reboot
<subopt> nuxil: those, plus galeon and epiphany
<jimmy51> and my wife's mad because i won't pick between thurs and fri to take the pup to the vet so i've gotta go anyway
<Tm_T> subopt: topic?
<jimmy51> :)
<Tm_T> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jel> subopt: same way you upgrade anything else: install the lastest package using adept (or synaptic or aptitude)
<subopt> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<`Zmax`> nuxil, !
<`Zmax`> is the sgh-830 a smartphone?
<`Zmax`> I am wondering to use it for internet connection
<nuxil> `Zmax`, its a verry dumb phone :p
<`Zmax`> under windows there is "active sync"
<`Zmax`> lol
<`Zmax`> I haven't any ACM device under /dev
<Odd-rationale> Which should I install? guarddog or kmyfirewall? I'm looking for something similar to firestarter which I can just install, run a wizard and pretty much forget about it.
<nuxil> `Zmax`, you can network bluethoot or wlan of that phone supports it
<nuxil> *of/if
<`Zmax`> nuxil, network bluetooth?
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> it might be a pain in the ass to set up tho
<`Zmax`> nuxil, yes I think so :D
<`Zmax`> but
<nuxil> `Zmax`, if its supports Wlan.. thers no problem connecting it to internett,,, but if it doesnt.. bluetooth networking on phones dosent always work..
<nuxil> `Zmax` since its more ment for pc to pc bluetoothing
<`Zmax`> it supports wlan
<`Zmax`> but I tried
<`Zmax`> to configure an access point to it
<`Zmax`> it seems that the ap is always "red"
<`Zmax`> doing a scan I can see it
<`Zmax`> but I cannot connect to it
<nuxil> do you see your network on a scan?
<`Zmax`> dhclient does not work
<`Zmax`> yes nuxil
<nuxil> `Zmax`, check your router settings.
<`Zmax`> I haven't a router
<nuxil> oh.
<nuxil> only wireless card in pc ? then you need to look up ad hook
<azlon> i'm currently downloading/installing kubuntu-desktop package. if i have a kubuntu cd, can i install the package from that?
<Sbucatone> azlon: of course yes
<azlon> i just have to add it to the sources?
<nuxil> `Zmax`, whats your wifi card ? eth1 ?
<`Zmax`> nuxil, no, wlan0
<azlon> i have it in ISO format on my harddrive, do i need to burn it to a CD first?
<nuxil> `if you dont know.. type: iwconfig
<azlon> Sbucatone: can i load it from an ISO or do i have to burn it to a CD first?
<mefisto__> azlon: you can mount the iso
<azlon> mefisto__: how do i do that? sorry... 2nd day on linux
<mefisto__> mount -o loop -t iso9660 diskimage.iso /mountpoint
<nuxil> iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc essid MYNET channel 6 ; ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.2 ;  route add default netmask 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.1.1 ; route add -net 192.168.1.0  netmask 255.255.255.0 dev wlan0
<nuxil> @ `Zmax`
<mefisto__> create the directory you will mount it to first
<`Zmax`> y
<azlon> awesome, thanks
<nuxil> `Zmax`, you need to set gw right on phone how
<nuxil> *how/npw
<nuxil> *now
<nuxil> erm
<nuxil> and make it ip 192.168.1.3 example
<oscar> Howd do I get kde 4?
<nuxil> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<oscar> yes, I know, they say kubuntu will download updates. But kubuntu tried and kubuntu failed and kubuntu wont try again
<oscar> can I install it from the live cd?
<azlon> mefisto__: ok, i have the kubuntu iso mounted, how can i use this to install the kubuntu-dekstop package?
<nuxil> oscar, dude.. go to a kde4 channel
<oscar> k sry
<azlon> i have the KDE ISO mounted, how can i use this to install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<nuxil> `Zmax`, do you understand?
<maduser> does kde4 work yet?
<mefisto__> azlon: I'm not exactly sure, but it's something like "deb /directory-mounted-iso gutsy main restricted" in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<nuxil> maddler, how about reading the topic
<`Zmax`_> <`Zmax`> nuxil,
<`Zmax`_> <`Zmax`> nuxil, apparently there isn't the way to set the gw
<nuxil> you mean on the phone
<maduser> yeah you can download it, but its really buggy
<nuxil> hmm
<maduser> when I tried it
<nuxil> `Zmax`_, but can you set a static ip on the phone ?
<`Zmax`_> apparently no
<nuxil> `try setting up a dhcp server on wlan0..the phone might ask for a dhcp offer.
<maddler> nuxil: I would if I needed ;)
<nuxil> maddler, it was for `Zmax`_  :p
<`Zmax`_> eheh
<maddler> :)
<nuxil> `Zmax`_, do you know how tcpdump works? try staring tcpdump on wlan0 and see if the phone asks for a dhcp offer.
<`Zmax`_> uhm
<`Zmax`_> I don't know
<`Zmax`_> I'll try :D
<`Zmax`_> nuxil,
<`Zmax`_> nothing :|
<dhq> why are medibuntu packages dont work
<`Zmax`_> :°°
<nuxil> `Zmax`_, tcpdump -i wlan0 ; then on phone try to connect. you see some output in concole
<nuxil> sudo
<Strangelet> wasn't there an unnofficial fix for the flash plugin error in Konqueror
<Strangelet> ?
<jel> Strangelet: which error?
<Strangelet> jel: Loading up a page with flash causes Konqeuror to cash
<nuxil> `Zmax`_, you might need to set wlan0 in promiscuous mode
<`Zmax`_> how?
<nuxil> turn it down.
<nuxil> ifconfig wlan0 down
<JoshOvki> hey
<azlon> how can i install kubuntu-desktop from the cd instead of downloading it?
<g2g591> azlon: if the packages on the cd are upto date and the cd is in your sources, apt will prefer the cd
<nuxil> azlon, if you installed ubuntu i think you need to dl it.
<g2g591> azlon: if you have a kubuntu cd with upto date packages and added it to your sources , useing apt-cdrom, synaptic, or adept, and the packages on it are up to date, apt will use the cd
<azlon> nuxil: i removed all of the gnome stuff and want to install KDE from a cd i downloaded yesterday
<azlon> i just commented out everything except the CD... we will see how this works
<stdin> azlon: only works with the alternate cd, not the desktop cd
<azlon> what???
<azlon> crap!
<azlon> ugh
<azlon> guess i will just download it
<g2g591> azlon: no, stdin is wrong
<azlon> erm...
<azlon> ill try it and see what happens
<g2g591> azlon: the packages are on the reguler cd too, otherwise what would the cd install from?
<bob__> anyone know why my gdeskletts wont work it tries to come up then just dies
<stdin> g2g591: try it, find out
<azlon> g2g591: i commented out all the http sites, refreshed, searched for kubuntu-desktop and didnt find it...
<azlon> crappers
 * stdin is not wrong then
<g2g591> stdin: im on a hardy install, i dont want to downgrade
<azlon> right
<bob__> i am using ubunt 7.10
<g2g591> bob_: #ubuntu
<bob__> oops
<g2g591> bob_: different set of apps,
<stdin> g2g591: there is an alternate cd for hardy too, but it's probably quicker to install kubuntu-desktop over the internet than downloading the CD (if  your system has internet that is)
<g2g591> stdin: i know
<bob__> what is the dif. kubuntu and ubuntu?
<g2g591> stdin: there are some packages on the cd, i notice build-essential for one, and glibc,
<jpatrick> bob__: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu kde
<g2g591> bob_: different de
<cristina> hi, i have 2 sound cards, after installimg ubuntu the 2'nd card worked, aftter installing the updates the firs card works, how can i set the card that is running?
<holo> where can I change the size of the icons in konqueror? they are so huge!
<g2g591> bob_: like, the widget program for kubuntu, would be preferably superkarumba
<stdin> g2g591: yes, there is build-essential and some drivers, that's it
<azlon> if i had a dollar...
<bob__> but anything kubuntu i can run on ubuntu
<g2g591> bob_: yep, and vice versa
<g2g591> bob_: you can also install kubuntu from ubuntu
<bob__> so whats the dif?
<g2g591> bob_: different preinstalled stuff
<bob__> o ok
<bob__> i am a noob
<g2g591> bob_: we have a start menu,-like thing and stuff, see kde.org for some screenshots
<bob__> o so it is more like windows?
<jckl> i have both gnome and kde installed
<JoshOvki> same here
<jckl> you can choose what one you want to load at login
<g2g591> bob_: sorta, but none of the stability things, if you want to see screenshots, kde.org has many
<jckl> also i think using a command
<NeoOokami> bob__: The default look has a bit more in common with Windows. But it's over all just a different way of doing things.
<gma> hello
<bob__> ya i dont think i like it i looked
<bob__> i have a dell inspiron 1501 and ubuntu runs great but the visual effects dont work
<mefisto__> cristina: to set the default sound card, "asoundconf list" will list the soundcards you have, "asoundconf set-default-card THEONEYOUWANT" will set the default
<nuxil> hmm.. why does ntop show sites i am not connected to ?
<p> hello...i'm having some problems playing my .mp3s...can anyone help?
<nuxil> netstat -a -e | grep tcp | grep -v tcp6 doesnt show em.
<cristina> mefisto__ thx
<g2g591> p: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg
<nuxil> strange
<makers_mark> i need a new battery for my mbp :(
<makers_mark> i've had it for almost a year.
<makers_mark> and now it just jumped from 34% to 19%
<dragoness> good evening everybody
<makers_mark> hey.
<JoshOvki> what package does wlanconfig install with?
<g2g591> Josh: run which wlanconfig then run dpkg-query -S (whatever which wlanconfig told you)
<p> g2g591: which application should I use for playback, I've tryede Amarok, Beep, Exaile, XMMS etc, but they all seem to chrash whenever I try playing an mp3
<g2g591> p: try amarok first
<jpatrick> !mp3 | p
<ubotu> p: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoshOvki> thanks g2g591
<JoshOvki> i am having a problem with wlanconfig   i get this error      /usr/local/bin/wlanconfig: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<p> g2g591: Amarok starts loading, and then just shuts down?
<dragoness> see ya all
<g2g591> p: that is very very wrong
<nuxil> JoshOvki, use iwconfig instead
<g2g591> p: did you just click on the icon to load it or what?
<g2g591> p: try just opening amarok by itself
<p> g2g591: yes
<p> g2g591: I did
<JoshOvki> nuxil how do you use iwconfig to set something into monitor mode?
<g2g591> p: ok, you have deep issues, if amarok crashes opening by itself
<g2g591> p: try reinstalling it
<nuxil> JoshOvki, to set in monitor mode. turn the iface down and use tcpdump or a sniffer tool.
<nuxil> JoshOvki, example.. ifconfig wlan0 down ; tcpdump -i wlan0
<nuxil> then its monotoring without sending anything
<JoshOvki> nuxil, thanks
<nuxil> JoshOvki, check out "kismet"
<p> g2g591: ok, one more question: exaile says i'm missing some Gstreamer plugins, do you think it would help installing the plugins listed here:https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html#codecs-gstreamer
<RickKnight> Help. My kubuntu desktop is restarting Xjust after the desktop finishes loading. I am able to create a new user and get to the desktop.
<RickKnight> But my desktop will not stay up.
<artur_> Hello folks. I have a problem that is a message appearing when I try to do somethings like, when save a .odt , when i want to attribute a icon to a file and other things that i don't remember now. The message is the following (i will translate to english cause my kubuntu is in another language) I was not possible to find the MIME type ; (in the next line) application/octet-stream ...and a OK button.  How could i make this message stop
<artur_> appearing. It appears when i do many kind of thins.
<nuxil> RickKnight, remove the .kde dir.. but that will remove all your custom setup.. but it might not be a kde issue.. check the X log for erros first
<RickKnight> nuxil: I did remove the .kde directory. Same problem. Like I said, a new user works fine.
<nuxil> RickKnight, any errors in X org log ?
<Greenery> RickKnight: have you updated recently?
<nuxil> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nuxil> RickKnight, you can also remove the .Xauthority file in you home dir
<RickKnight> nuxil:I have a failed to initialize GLX
<nuxil> that should not cause the X to shut down
<Greenery> RickKnight: try updating first, there was an issue with the last update for xserver-xorg-core
<RickKnight> nuxil:I didn't think GLX would.
<RickKnight> nuxil: In Xorg.0.log.old I have a Fatal error  sig 11 at the bottom.
<nuxil> RickKnight, do as Greenery says, apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<RickKnight> OK, I'll try the update. Looks like I need to reboot now. Locked up.
<nuxil> RickKnight, if that fails.. try a older xorg server,, you will most likely find it in /var/cache/apt/archives/ if you didnt clean your cache
<nuxil> erm
<nuxil> to late
<RickKnight> OK. But if the problem is Xorg, why am I able to create a new user in console and then use the new user without any problems?
<artur_> Message appearing: It was not possible to find the MIME type ; (in the next line) application/octet-stream ...and a OK button.  How could i make this message stop appearing?
<Greenery> RickKnight: did you have any program on autostart?
<sperlo> hello all, having a bit of a problem with connecting my phone. ask here? or someplace else?
<RickKnight> Greenery: Nothing in autostart, that I remember, but I'll check. Last night I had a problem with OO.org, and tried to log off and then back on. That's when it started.
<nuxil> RickKnight,  ls .kde/Autostart/ -la
<nuxil> RickKnight, if you removed your .kde then there should not be any autostart of any app
<Greenery> RickKnight: the last update for xerver-xorg-core breaks java apps, so OO.org might caused it
<nuxil> RickKnight, did you try apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<Greenery> RickKnight: upgrade your kubuntu and try to use your old user again, see if it loads this time
<stevec_> join #ubuntu
<nuxil> RickKnight, if that fails.. try a older xorg server,, you will most likely find it in /var/cache/apt/archives/ if you didnt clean your cache
<uno> buenas
<uno> soy nuevo en este cuento
<RickKnight> OK nuxil, I'll try the upgrade.
<uno> alguna dama que me puede guiar??
<jpatrick> !es | uno
<ubotu> uno: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<uno> aqui nadie habla español??
<hi__> Hi. (using kde3.5.8). I have working nvidia drivers with good modlines in the xorg.conf. i can set the resolution/refreshrate i want but only with the nvidia-settings tool. the KDE config panel to set it don't show me the good resolutions i setted in the xorg.conf. here is my xorg.conf file: http://www.pastebin.ca/864170 .  how can the kde config panel use the same resolutions as the nvidia tool? thanks!
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I can't find on www.kubuntu.org where to download Kubuntu-Alernate
<organix> hi_: what nvidia card are you using
<hi__> mx440 but i really don't think this is the problem
<llutz> x_link: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/
<x_link> llutz: Thanks man.
<llutz> you haven't searched ;)
<RickKnight> nuxil: I did the upgrade. Same problem
<NickPresta> if I have two different Hard Drives, Windows on the first and Kubuntu on second, where should I install GRUB? On the first, overwriting Windows' MBR?
<llutz> NickPresta: yes, you will have win in grub-menu
<g2g591> x_link: hold on
<g2g591> x_link: nm
<x_link> I jut changed to Intel, so I should get .i386.iso right?
<RickKnight> I tried startx from the command line and after X shutdown I see Fatal server error, Caught sig 11, xinit connection to Xserver lost
<x_link> http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso that one right?
<nuxil> RickKnight, press CTRL ALT F2 and log in.. type : /etc/init.d/kdm stop ; startx
<organix> x_link: yes
<g2g591> x_link: you should get i386 no matter what cpu, unless ppc (64 bit isnt very good)
<x_link> organix: Okey.
<x_link> g2g591: Okey.
<x_link> Thanks guys.
<x_link> I just tried to re-install Kubuntu with my cd but it didn't work.
<x_link> So I hope that it will work with this CD:
<x_link> CD.
<NeoOokami> There aren't that many downsides to using amd64.
<NeoOokami> And if you do a lot of video encoding, a ton of benefits. ;_;
<x_link> NeoOokami: I don't do video encoding =)
<x_link> NeoOokami: Are you using amd64?
<x_link> Baah, this site is really slow today.
<NeoOokami> x_link: Yep.
<llutz> x_link: look for a mirror closer to you
<NeoOokami> Used it on Gentoo, now using it in Kubuntu.
<organix> hi_: what does 'cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status' tell you
<nuxil> RickKnight, what version does Xorg -version  say?
<x_link> llutz: I couldn't find any alternate before.
<nicolas_> hi all!
<organix> greetings nicolas_
<llutz> x_link: as i said, you haven't searched: http://www.kubuntu.com/download.php
<x_link> Ahh I just found it =)
<RickKnight> nuxil: I'm rebooting again. Trying to stop kdm froze me again.
<x_link> llutz: ftp://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/ubuntu-iso/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<x_link> =)
<nuxil> RickKnight,  thats weird
<nuxil> maybe kdm is messing with you :p
<llutz> x_link: wtf should i know that you're swedish? ;)
<x_link> llutz: Alot faster now, ~1300kb/s =)
<nicolas_> i'm new at linux and i've just a little pb... cant acces my database even after a restart, an other prog is using it... but i dont know which one and how to shut it down...
<llutz> sure
<x_link> llutz: I didn't say that it was your fault =)
<blind_guardian> hello all
<RickKnight> nuxil, yes, weird.
<nuxil> RickKnight, but what version of Xorg ?
<nuxil> type Xorg -version
<maduser> does anyone here use kde4?
<nuxil> RickKnight, have you tried to disable gui "kdm" login ?
<nuxil> and see if the problem still remains
<organix> maduser: yes, installed it last night
<x_link> llutz: Thanks alto for your help. I really appreciate it alot!
<llutz> x_link: np
<nuxil> RickKnight, to try that,, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/kdm to fix back.. just use +x
<x_link> llutz: I got an Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 + Intel 2.2GHz from my girlfriend 2 days ago. So my system got a bit messed up when I changed from AM2-motherboard to this =)
<x_link> So that's why I want to re-install.
<mia> can kopete have more than one messenger listed on it?
<thomas123> !nl
<jpatrick> !nickspam > thomas123
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<x_link> Thanks once again.
<x_link> Bye!
<llutz> x_link: strange, i changed from AMD 2400+ to intel E6300 on gigabyte ga965-DS3 without problems
<x_link> llutz: Okey.
<x_link> See you later!
<RickKnight> nuxil, Xorg version is 7.2.0. Build date is Jan 18 2008
<inforatix> bonjour à tous!
<mia> can anyone see me?
<thomas123> jpatrick: man I just booted a live cd
<nicolas_> Another process is using the packaging system database
<thomas123> gimme a fuckingbreak
<inforatix> i'm french
<jpatrick> thomas123: ah, sorry
<nicolas_> do you know how to fix it please?
<mia> wow
<mia> not much help in here
<jussi01> !fr | inforatix
<ubotu> inforatix: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jussi01> mia:  I can see you
<thomas123> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<nuxil> RickKnight, no.. look for a line like xorg-server 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8
<organix> mia: I can as well
<g2g591> nicolas_: sudo killall apt-get , you have a backgound update in progrss, the command would stop it
<nicolas_> mia: and me too :)
<jussi01> mia: the answer is yes, it can
<mia> ok....how is it done?
<jussi01> mia: just go add anoth account
<nicolas_> ok thxs a lot i'll try it!
<RickKnight> nuxil; when I stop KDM and then run startx I get the same thing. Same error after X stops.
<mia> how do i add another account?
<mia> sorry...new to linux system
<mia> like it so far
<maduser> new to linux completly?
<mia> yes
<maduser> get ubuntu
<maduser> its easier to use
<maduser> for new people
<jussi01> mia: settings - configure accounts
<nuxil> RickKnight, ok.. did you remove the .Xauthority file
<thomas123> mia: kdesu kuser
<maduser> mias talking about kopote users
<nicolas_> well "apt-get: no process killed" and my database is still locked...
<NickPresta> !aptfix | nicolas_
<ubotu> nicolas_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<maduser> nicolas_ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mia> thanks jussi01!
<jussi01> mia: :)
<mia> got it!
<nicolas_> ok thanks!
<jussi01> mia: great!
<nuxil> RickKnight,  dont know if this works.. but you can try dpkg "XORG-NAME" --force downgrade
<nicolas_> works now! tanks a lot!
<jussi01> nicolas_: :)
<nuxil> --force-downgrade
<mia> ok...another question
<RickKnight> nuxil: Ye, I did remove Xauthority. I don't see anything like "xorg-server 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8" How do I find that?
<mia> how do one download a game from a cd?
<nuxil> in Xorg -version.
<jussi01> mia: what sort of game?
<mia> star wars
<mia> its for my son
<jussi01> mia: is it made for linux?
<nuxil> RickKnight, ok one idea.. copy all the stuff you need from your user.. delete the user and its home dir.. then recreate the user and cp your files back
<mia> ummmm....not sure
<mia> don't think so
<jussi01> mia: you will probably need to use !wine
<mia> merlot or white?
<mia> LOL
<mia> sorry
<organix> haha
<jussi01> !wine > mia
<nuxil> gtg
<RickKnight> nuxil: recreating my user should work, I am able to create a new user. Was hoping to avoid that. Guess I'll try that after I eat.
<mefisto_> RickKnight: you have my sympathy
<mefisto_> can I mount to a dir that is not empty?
<RickKnight> Thanks mefisto.
<g2g591> mefisto: i dont think so
<mefisto_> g2g591: it does work, just wondering if the files in the dir are safe
<smeril> what is the comand for installing firefox
<jpatrick> smeril: apt-get install firefox
<smeril> thanks
<mefisto_> sudo in front of that, smeril
<sourcemaker> is there a release plan for the next kubuntu release with kde4?
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: yes
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: where can I find... or do you know the date?
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/kubuntu-meeting-20071222.pdf
<smeril> whats is the firefox install command
<organix> smeril: sudo apt-get install firefox
<smeril> do you know the delete comand and reinstall comand for firefox?
<organix> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<SlimeyPe1e> best to purge it too
<g2g591> smeril: if you use adept, theres an option to reinstall
<organix> true true
<linjava> leave
<mefisto_> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox will completely remove it
<mefisto_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox will completely reinstall it
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: thanks
<jckl> still having troubles with it smeril
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: I always write the meeting minutes
<cash-home> Hello there,please help me ? via which program I can cut video files?
<jussi01> kdenlive cash-home
<mefisto_> avidemux is a basic one
<cash-home> kdenlive -it is program ?
<jussi01> !info kdenlive
<ubotu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<cash-home> thnx guys
<smeril> yes still troubles
<jussi01> !away > AdmPaul
<motty> שלום
<smeril> last time somebody helped me it seams like something happend to a file in the system
<jussi01> smeril: could you please repeat your issue?
<smeril> I cant install firefox
<sperlo> anyone using moto4lin?
<sperlo> for some reason I can't get it to open my phone. It sees it fine, just can't open it
<jussi01> smeril: ok, what have you done?
<mimmo-anna> ##ubuntu-it
<jussi01> !it | mimmo-anna
<ubotu> mimmo-anna: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<smeril> delete reinstall
<smeril> and somebody told me to change a system file they instructed me
<smeril> i have the icon for firefox
<jussi01> smeril: have you installed it before?
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> so what happens when you type firefox in the terminal?
<smeril> but when i try to run it it says that the program is not installed and when i install it again it says i cant because i already have it
<jussi01> smeril: go type firefox in terminal
<smeril> i have already
<smeril> tryed many times
<smeril> it is not that
<smeril> but there is a file i have forgot the name of and i changed som configurations and that file i was runing thruu the terminal
<smeril> i copy and pasted from here
<jussi01> smeril: I want to know the out put from that.
<smeril> i dont know thats the output
<smeril> i was instructed from here a few hours ago
<jussi01> smeril: check if firefox is currently running
<jussi01> smeril: ctrl + esc then look for firefox in the list
<jussi01> smeril: if its running and not responding, it wont rerun, so kill it if its in the list
<grufti> nabend
<smeril> no its not running
<Artimus> Has anyone gotten auto  mounting to work in Gutsy?  I rather liked it in Feisty, but I've never seen it work on Gutsy (my installation or a fresh installation on a friend's computer)
<smeril> the should name should be firefox?
<biovore> Artimus: Automounting.. you mean.. USB device auto mounting?
<jussi01> or firefox-bin or similar
<smeril> no its not runing
<Artimus> biovore: USB, primarily.  I guess I haven't tried a CDRom
<biovore> those work here..  KDE dosn't do a pop up window when you attach new media?
<Artimus> Nope, never has in Gutsy
<biovore> you running a custom kernel?
<jussi01> works in gutsy here
<das6745> smeril, check /usr/lib/firefox or /usr/local/firefox or similar
<Artimus> biovore: Stock kernel
<Artimus> A friend installed Gutsy (fresh) and it didn't work for him either.
<biovore> Artimus: It should do it out of the box..
<Artimus> I've kept my KDE profile, so I thought it was my settings originally.  What does it actually use to accomplish it (program wise)?
<biovore> dbus I think
<KlavKalashj> anyone know how to connect external speakers to a laptop, and make them work?
<ChaosR> hello, I have a problem (before someone starts telling me I should explain, I'll exlpain in a moment) with filezilla for some reason it doesn't workk (goes for that one too)
<KlavKalashj> i only get sound from internal crappy speakers
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$ /usr/lib/firefox or /usr/local/firefox or similar
<smeril> bash: /usr/lib/firefox: är en katalog
<smeril> smeril@sm-laptop:~$
<ChaosR> The program 'filezilla' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.   (Details: serial 2058 error_code 11 request_code 147 minor_code 5)
<smeril> firefox is a catalog
<smeril> in english
<ChaosR> 2 days ago it just started to give that error
<ChaosR> so does anyone know how to solve this
<ChaosR> because filezilla is my favorite ftp program
<das6745> smeri, if there is such catalog as firefox there should be firefox executable file
<Tm_T> Konqueror <3
<das6745> das6745@lhome:/usr/lib/firefox$ ls -A | egrep firefox$
<KlavKalashj> no one can help me with speaker problem?
<das6745> if it is, run it
<mani213> how do i install flash so i can watch youtube videos on mozila?
<mani213> what do i search for in adept?
<mani213> java?
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<das6745> KlavKalashj, what exactly you want to do
<made_> hi
<user_> help! every time i run firefox, i get an error "NS_ERROR_FAILURE".  I click OK, and then everything works fine.  What gives?
<KlavKalashj> das6745: I want to connect my good speakers to my laptop, but i cant get them work. just the internals.
<KlavKalashj> is there any setting that will switch speakers?
<das6745> guess yes, check speacker connector
<user_> klavkalashj: are you using an external sound card, or just running from 'line out'?
<KlavKalashj> just running from line out. green hole=)
<mani213> whats a website to get linux wallpaper and skins?
<user_> klavkalashj: if you plug headphones into that jack, do they work?
<user_> mani213: www.kde-look.org
<mani213> thanks alot
<user_> if you run kde
<user_> if not, www.gnome-look.org
<mani213> any good mp3 players like winamp for linux?
<Tm_T> Amarok <3
<user_> i think its call mmx
<KlavKalashj> nope, they dont
<user_> klavkalashj: when you open kmix, is the line out or microphone output listed?
<Artimus> Well, I've done a bit of reading on the no-automounting stuff.  pmount-hal /dev/sdb1 (that is the address, sda is a harddrive) spits out this: Error: libhal_ctx_init: (null): (null)
<mani213> kk amarok i tried installin new skin it didnt work:S
<Tm_T> skin?
<user_> !mmx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KlavKalashj> but
<mani213> or liek themes
<mani213> for the player
<Tm_T> mani213: noatun ?
<mani213> ye
<KlavKalashj> User_: no, just one channel, master. Maybe I need drivers for the soundcard, but I have a laptop and acer only got windows drivers....
<user_> klavkalashj: i also have an acer... hang on- you probably need intel hda settings
<parkin> anyone know a pdf reader that can read the pdfs with inverted colors?
<user_> KlavKalashj:  see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<KlavKalashj> user_: ah! how do I get?
<KlavKalashj> user_: What model do you have?
<user_> doesn't matter.
<user_> Use this:
<user_> added options line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:
<user_>  options snd-hda-intel model=acer
<crimsun> have you verified that that's the correct model by inspecting his SSID?
<user_> in /etc/modprob.d/alsa-base, add that line "options snd-hda-intel model=acer".  Then you should be good to go.  You have to restart X or reboot for it to take effect
<KlavKalashj> user_: ok, thank you, will try reboot. brb
<user_> klavkalashj: so?
<KlavKalashj> hello agaion
<KlavKalashj> user_: no difference =/
<KlavKalashj> must have done something wrong, NOTHING happened=)
<user_> hmm.... you did exactly what was written?
<KlavKalashj> I think so...
<user_> KlavKalashj: ok, follow me
<user_> KlavKalashj: open terminal.
<KlavKalashj> y
<KlavKalashj> done=)
<user_> KlavKalashj: type: sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> KlavKalashj: please pastebin the output from `lspci -nv`
<KlavKalashj> crimsun: everything?:P
<user_> crimsun: almost all acer laptops use the HD intel sound - but i am making an assumption
<Richard_Balls> I just got a version upgrade notice for 7.10
<Richard_Balls> I'm on 7.10
<crimsun> KlavKalashj: yes, everything.
<user_> richard_balls: just do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".  It should stop bothering you then
<crimsun> user_: you need the SSID info to be able to suggest a model.  There are many variants for Acer hardware.
<Jeroi> hello, is there good ssa/ass direct subber for media player in linux?
<user_> crimsun: i know.  like i said, almost all acer laptops use this hardware.  i shouldn't assume, though ;)
<nosrednaekim> user_: eh... whats the problem with this acer? (got a acer here)
<KlavKalashj> oh, maybe pasted to much.
<KlavKalashj> crimsun: did u get the paste?
<user_> hey mike- klavkalashj is trying to get microphone and line-out working
<user_> on acer lappy
<crimsun> KlavKalashj: you need to tell me the url that you used.
<KlavKalashj> if it helps: Acer travelmate 5520G
<crimsun> no, that doesn't help.
<crimsun> I need the url of the pastebin that you used.
<KlavKalashj> sry crimsun, dont know how to use pastebin
<crimsun> !pastebin |KlavKalashj
<ubotu> KlavKalashj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jeroi> does win truetype fonts be used with linux?
<Jeroi> or kubuntu
<Jeroi> ?
<nosrednaekim> Jeroi: yeah, I think they can
<user_> klavkalashj: here is tutorial for your model to get sound working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3589861
<Jeroi> I think I miss fonts that ass script has used
<Jeroi> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<KlavKalashj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<KlavKalashj> hm
<KlavKalashj> sry:P
<user_> jeroi: yes - but you may have to copy the .ttf file from windows to linux
<Jeroi> where are fonts kept in linux?
<KlavKalashj> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52666/
<user_> jeroi: usr/share/fonts (should be there)
<crimsun> KlavKalashj: looking now.
<KlavKalashj> user_: taking a look at that tutorial now, thank you for url=)
<KlavKalashj> crimsun: nice=)
<mefisto_> Jeroi: fonts can also be in .fonts/ in your home dir, so they can be installed per user, or systemwide
<crimsun> KlavKalashj: did you try model=3stack, too?
<user_> mefisto | jeroi: this is correct, but i think they are in usr/share by default, right?
<crimsun> KlavKalashj: we likely need to update the code for your quirk, since it's not in the source code.
<Jeroi> how to make sumbolic link with kde3?
<KlavKalashj> crimsun: I dont really understand what you are talking abaout =/
<Jeroi> I want fonts folder to desktop
<Jeroi> oh drag and drop
<Jeroi> nice
<crimsun> KlavKalashj: you know how you placed model=acer in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?  Replace "acer" with "3stack", and reboot.
<dorkface> Hi all, I was wondering how to roll back an installed program, like wine.  would there be an apt-get command for it?
<KlavKalashj> crimsun: kk
<user_> crimsun: good detective work ;)
<user_> dorkface: to reinstall an older version?
<dorkface> user_: yeah
<nosrednaekim> dorkface: yeah... you can apt-get install a specific version if you know what version it was
<user_> dorkface: afaik, you'd have to remove all files of the new version, and compile the older version, as the repos only keep the updated version.  Anyone else?
<Jeroi> hmm how can I copy fonts from windows folder to fonts as I dont have privlidges to save into kubuntu font folder
<user_> nosrednaekim: yeah, thats what i meant ;)
<dorkface> nosrednaekim: cool, I'll check that out
<user_> jeroi: run "sudo konqueror"
<nosrednaekim> Jeroi: sudo
<user_> jeroi: then you will have write permissions
<nosrednaekim> dorkface: synaptic has the ability to choose versions
<user_> nosrednaekim: it does?!?
<dorkface> I'm using kde :)
<crimsun> KlavKalashj: I need to scoot now to catch the train, but leave me a private query if it still doesn't work; I'll need to catch up with you to debug it further.
<dorkface> does adept manager have that option?
<user_> dorkface: install synaptic
<dorkface> user_: can do :)
<nosrednaekim> user_: yeah
<user_> nosrednaekim: shoot, i'm switching right now, then.  No wonder all gnome freaks say Adept sucks :)
<nosrednaekim> user_: synaptic is much nicer.... ATM
<user_> nosrednaekim: well, i'll keep both, but use synaptic for now.  thanks for the info.  i thought they were essentially the same, just built with different toolkits
<dorkface> user_: can do :)
<dorkface> oops
<vijay_> Packgae installer  --Error: Dependency is not satisfiable -- why this?
<user_> nosrednaekim: so can you force-install an older version through synaptic?
<nosrednaekim> user_: I think so
<user_> vijay: try running "sudo apt-get -f install", and if that doesn't work, you can install the depency manually, either by compiling or finding a .deb package
<persept> if I know correctly, KDE 4 will be in Hardy?
<jpatrick> persept: it already is
<nosrednaekim> persept: a version of hardy. yes
<jpatrick> persept: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/kubuntu-meeting-20071222.pdf
<persept> jpatrick: i meant will be, because it hasn't had its final release
<jpatrick> persept: it has
<persept> then why isn't it on the download page?
<jpatrick> persept: read the link, seeds are not yet ready
<jpatrick> !kde4 > persept
<persept> got it, thanks
<cash-home> How I can cut mp4 video ?
<cash-home> ?mp4
<cash-home> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lokpest> hi, I cant use a microphone
<Flare183> !microphone | lokpest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user_> !cinelerra | cash-home
<ubotu> cash-home: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Flare183> !mic | lokpest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> what the mess
<cash-home> thnx
<lokpest> Flare183: ??
<Flare183> lokpest: hold up
<user_> or: !avidemux | cash-home
<cash-home> thnx a Lott
<user_> cash-home - yeah, i messed up, but avidemux is good too :)
<Flare183> beats me dude i can't find the factoid umm try krec
<jussi01> cash-home: kdenlive should do it fine, you just need all the restricted extras installed iirc
<Flare183> !info krec
<ubotu> krec (source: kdemultimedia): sound recorder utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 354 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<lokpest> Flare183: cant record in krec
<cash-home> I l try all and say result )
<Flare183> yeah you can
<jussi01> lokpest: have you had a look in kmix to see it is unmuted etc?
<jussi01> !restricted | cash-home
<ubotu> cash-home: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lokpest> Flare183: alsamixer doesnt have a bar for mic, and pressing M does nothingb
<Flare183> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user_> lokpest: have you run "alsamixer" in terminal and see whats there?
<lokpest> user_: http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2tp6.png
<lokpest> pressing M wont do anything
<persept> jpatrick: if i read right, the LTS has kde 3
<user_> lokpest: hmm... did it ever work before?
<lokpest> user_: no
<user_> lokpest: what kind of computer are you using?
<lokpest> user_: dell inspiron 6400 laptop
<user_> lokpest: ok, hang on.
<nosrednaekim> persept: there will be no LTS
<jpatrick> persept: no
<jpatrick> persept: what nosrednaekim said
<persept> jpatrick: then I guess the title of this is wrong? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/current/
<squid0> hi! ctrl + alt + del doesn't work for me :( any idea why?
<squid0> i mean, backspace
<squid0> ctrl+alt+backspace
<persept> it calles it kubuntu 8.04 LTS
<jpatrick> persept: yes, I shall inform someone on that asap
<squid0> also, when I do ctrl+alt+f1, it takes me to workspace 1 instead of terminal 1
<user_> lokpest: does your lappy have a built-in microphone?
<lokpest> user_: not sure what u mean? its a Intel motherboard with a sigmatel stac soundchip
<lokpest> and im trying with a headset
<lokpest> so I guess no
<user_> lokpest: so you're just plugging a mic into the jack?
<user_> right?
<lokpest> yes a headset with to plugs
<jpatrick> persept: thank you very much
<user_> lokpest: ok, lemme see,...
<user_> lokpest: hmmm.. others with the same lappy say that it is supported.  If you plug in your mic, right click the sound icon, and click "show mixer window", what do you see?
<user_> lokpest: is there a tab for "input"?
<lokpest> user_: three channels
<user_> lokpest: ok, but is there a tab for "input"?
<lokpest> yep
<user_> lokpest: click on that, and is there a listing for mic?
<user_> make sure the levels are turned on (not muted), and turn them up
<lokpest> capture, capture mux, digital
<user_> lokpest: nothing about microphones?
<lokpest> user_: nope
<lokpest> but a have a tab for "coverter"
<lokpest> (not sure about the english term as I dont use english langue)
<user_> lokpest: "switches" maybe?
<user_> lokpest: everyone else with your computer seems to be OK, just try to make sure nothing is muted, and sound levels (like "capture") are turned up.
<lokpest> user_: ok, so it should work out-of the-box
<user_> lokpest: yes, that is what everyone has said
<KlavKalashj> lokpest är en riktigt bra skiva måste jag säga=)
<user_> lokpest: some people have had problems _recording_, but not using the mic
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> is it possible to set the panel in kde4 on autohide??
<Lynoure> lokpest: if you use kmixer for the settings, do note that the green light is for whether it plays in your speakers, and red light is whether stuff can be recorded from that source
<senorpedro> and maybe place it on the top of the desktop?
<nosrednaekim> senorpedro: neither is possible
<senorpedro> nosrednaekim: why not?? that sucks, in kde3 its possible
<Dr_willis> senorpedro,  its a work in progress
<nosrednaekim> senorpedro: KDE 4.0.0 is not "finished" it is more of a devolopment release for people who want to create wdigets and apps
<senorpedro> man without this particular feature the desktop is unusable for me....i mean even the xfce panel supports autohiding
<vijay_> how to install firefox in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> senorpedro,  then dont use kde4.
<senorpedro> vijay_: aptitude install firefox
<KlavKalashj> apt-get install firefox?
<Dr_willis> senorpedro,  The panel and other parts are still being developed and features added.
<respati> anyone in here ever use linux media cent edition
<Dr_willis> senorpedro,  or run the kde3 panel.
<senorpedro> hm ok
<KlavKalashj> Dr_willis: Isnt kde4 officially released as a non-beta version now?
<Waschmittel> vijay_: you may also want to install mozilla-firefox-locale-(yourlanguage)
<lokpest> Lynoure, user_: http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3ku3.png
<user_> KlavKalashj: i found it is always better to use "aptitude" rather than "apt-get"
<hydrogen> I disagree
<hydrogen> aptitude trys to outthink you
<KlavKalashj> user_: what is difference?
<hydrogen> and its not a good thing
<respati> im on kubuntu 0704 kind of a noob to kubuntu and linux. i cant find the program to download more programs like xchat
<Dr_willis> KlavKalashj,  it is what its is.. Its still very much a work in progress
<user_> aptitude will do more in the way of depencencies and broken packages than apt-get
<respati> where is adept/
<KlavKalashj> Dr_willis: kk
<respati> where is adept?
<senorpedro> respati: alt-f2 and then type adept_manager
<senorpedro> or alt-space if you want to use the cool katapult ;)
<vijay_> : Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<vijay_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<senorpedro> vijay_: try sudo aptitude install firefox
<user_> vijay: you probably have an instance of adept running already.  kill it with ksysguard
<stdin> vijay_: prefix the command with sudo
<vijay_> i did
<vijay_> : Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<vijay_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Respatix> senorpedro: Could not run the specified command.
<jpatrick> @paste | vijay_
<jpatrick> !paste | vijay_
<ubotu> vijay_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<senorpedro> Respati: look under k-menu->system->adept manager
<user_> jpatrick: :)
<Respatix> i used to use the gui and search programs thru the gui.  i cant find it in the menus though
<KlavKalashj> guys, wich is best msn-substitute for linux?
<senorpedro> or type in the terminal / Konsole : sudo adept_manager
<user_> KlavKalashj: amsn is good
<user_> !amsn | KlavKalashj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !kdesudo | senorpedro
<ubotu> senorpedro: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<user_> KlavKalashj:  http://www.amsn-project.net/
<lokpest> user_: well, its seems I got it working
<Lynoure> lokpest: hmm, weird. usually there is a green light just under the icons
<user_> lokpest: what did you do?
<user_> lokpest: i was sure it would work, but what settings did you change?
<lokpest> Lynoure: cant get a green light or record
<lokpest> user_: not sure, but i think the capture red light wasnt acivated
<Lynoure> lokpest: I'll need to exit this hot noisy machine room now, (un)fortunately, but the red lights all look like they are on.
<lokpest> user_: anyway, thanks
<user_> lokpest: i didn't really do anything, but i'm glad its working now :)
<Lynoure> lokpest: ah, got it working. Great :)
<user_> gah! how do i configure Konversation to open links in firefox?  this is killing me!
<lokpest> user_: nost problems seems to disapear when you ask somebody else ;)
<lokpest> s/nost/most
<user_> lokpest: i've found that to be true, too! :)
<sasha_> how can i
<sasha_> how can I use wget with pages made in php?
<das6745> user_, set default in kde settings
<jpatrick> sasha_: you can't
<Darkrift411> Hello again
<user_> das6745: in Kcontrol?
<sasha_> is there another way to solve this problem?any tool to download from this kind of sites
<jel> sasha_: do to what?  If you mean to get the php source code then, no, you can't.
<Darkrift411> I was in here yesterday because my wife did something that made my wifi stop working. I thought buying a pcmcia wifi card would fix it, but apparently it didnt work. anyone know why neither wifi cards (build on and pcmcia) arent even being detected?
<respati> senorpedro, adept manager is not in the menu.  sorry i just figured out it because i have installed kubuntu thru the linuxmce dvd and that is disabled to avoid automatic updates that would mess something up
<jel> sasha_: you can download the original source via FTP or some other way that you have access to the actual files on the server.
<Dragnslcr> sasha_- PHP just outputs normal HTML. wget will fetch the HTML just fine
<jel> sasha_: IF you've been given such access
<user_> darkrift411: did you try booting in recovery mode?  it seems to fix many networking problems
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift411: what is "sudo lshw" saying?
<Respatix> senorpedro: i'll just use terminal sudo apt-get install xchat
<val0> Darkrift411 are you using a laptop?
<Darkrift411> yes
<das6745> user_: emmm... in system settings
<user_> nosrednaekim: nice command.  thats a new one for me   *writes that one down*
<val0> Darkrift411 with a ndiswrapper?
<senorpedro> respati: do you even have adept_manager installed? try dpkg -l '*adept*' (from the command line/Konsole/terminal, you dont need to be root for that )
<Darkrift411> if i remember correctly, when i first got it working many months ago, ndis didnt work, but we did something else
<val0> Darkrift411 are the drivers being loaded properly?
<Darkrift411> i tried ndis last night, and it didnt work
<das6745> go kde-menu->system settings->default applications
<jel> sasha_: another issue you might be seeing is that you need to log into some sites before you can access certain content, and wget won't have the login that your browser has.  Look at it's cookie options for that, or program something using python's mechanize or similar.
<val0> Darkrift411 what happens when you try to bring the interface up?
<user_> das6745: got it, and it works like a charm! I always use kcontrol instead of system settings, but this is a good one to know.  thanks!
<Darkrift411> bring what interface up
<val0> Darkrift411 your wireless interface
<sasha_> I have an account on my colege's site with courses. I would like to download that site on my computer with wget
<val0> Darkrift411 what does iwconfig say?
<sasha_> I mean what I am able to take from that site
<jel> sasha_: you want to download your course materials, not the site?
<sasha_> yes
<sasha_> sorry
<Darkrift411> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Darkrift411> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<ScottK> Is there anyone here who has Edgy or Feisty that would be willing to install an updated Klamav (and Clamav) from PPA for testing?
<das6745> user_: thx you too, i miss that kcontrol is more powerfull
<jel> sasha_: ok, read the man pages for wget, and figure out how to let it use your browser's cookies then.  Login with your browser, then use its cookies in wget as a "key" to get your stuff.
<Darkrift411> sudo lshw doesnt show my built on wifi, or the pcmcia card
<Darkrift411> it just shows ethernet device (lan)
<val0> Darkrift411 ok, what about "ifup eth0"?
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift411: weird...
<Darkrift411> eth0 appeares to be my wired lan
<val0> Darkrift411 oh ok
<jel> sasha_: alternatively, use something built into your browser, or kget might work
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift411: you sure you are  are running the right kernel?
<user_> das6745:  true, but i didn't see a place to set default browser in there, so system settings is good for something! :)
<sasha_> jel:thanks a lot for advice
<Darkrift411> yes
<Darkrift411> its been working for like 6 months
<sasha_> ok
<sasha_> I shall try
<Darkrift411> but yesterday my isp had a hickup, and my wife needed to get on, so she started messing with stuff
<val0> Darkrift411 I've had the same issue with the pcmcia cards not working on my x23 and took me 3 days to get it running
<nosrednaekim> not good...
<Darkrift411> i came home and wifi managers and other things were open
<respati> senorpedro, i'll have to check if i even should install adept_manager.  i guess the automatic udates can mess up linux media center edition.  but i think I can shut off automatic updates and just use it for manual downloads of specific programs cant i?
<Darkrift411> she ran everything under the internet settings section and somehow changed something
<val0> Darkrift411 how about activate at start up option? :D
<user_> darkrift411: dumb question: do you have wireless enabled?
<Darkrift411> yes
<Darkrift411> the onboard wifi was working, but its a pain in the arse chipset, so i bought a belkin pcmcia card to avoid the hassle.... but that isnt even detected
<user_> Darkrift411: when you right click network manager, does it even list any wireless options?
<Darkrift411> right now all i have open is kwifimanager
<Darkrift411> which is what used to work
<jwprox> when I enable all the repos and apt-get kde4 I get an error saying some packages are uninstallable
<jwprox> How do I upgrade to KDE4?
<user_> darkrift411: the fact that nothing is even detected is troublesome.  Have you tried rebooting with recovery mode?
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Darkrift411> let me try that
<val0> Darkrift411 check this out: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<Darkrift411> brb i a few
<miketalanca> I'm having a pretty big problem with GRUB; I had to format a few days ago and now I cannot do anything to get GRUB working; I've tried every terminal command and livecd trick (including Super GRUB disc) but I am always getting "error 15" no matter what I do.
<miketalanca> If it matters here is my sudo fdisk -l when starting up from a livecd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52680/
<user_> miketalanca: try this maybe > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<user_> miketalanca: it should re-build your Grub properly
<val0> miketalanca this could a good thing to look at too > http://www.blogmanno.com/?q=node/69
<miketalanca> user_ I can't get the first post's trick to work correctly, and the second post doens't work at all because I get an "error 15"
<user_> miketalanca: try val0's suggestion - just make sure you know the location of each device
<miketalanca> Alright, I am trying that now.
<Darkrift412> x didnt even want to start in recovery, and i had no idea what elase to do frmo there
<user_> Darkrift412: x won't start automatically in recovery, you either can reboot or (what I do), press ctrl+d to proceed
<Darkrift411> i c
<user_> i probably should have mentioned that ;)
<Darkrift411> im still pissed that somehow i ended up buying a pcmcia card with the same damned chipset in it that i was trying to avoid
<user_> darkrift411: linux can be frustrating like that... i'm always checking to make sure the stuff is compatible
<user_> darkrift411: but in your case, it *is* compatible, as you were using it before...
<Darkrift411> yes
<Darkrift411> i just dont know what went wrong
<Darkrift411> sounds almost like a hw issue
<firecrotch> Darkrift411:  still having wireless problems?
<Darkrift411> onboard and pcmcia both not detected
<val0> Darkrift411 so i guess that site helped a little? i had the same problem, i bought 2 different cards but both used the same stupid chip set
<Darkrift411> yes firecrotch
<user_> Darkrift411: yeah, but both pcmia *and( built-in go at the same time?
<Darkrift411> i had been using the onboard for 6-10 months, and something happened yesterday
<firecrotch> Wow I would have figured you'd have gotten that solved by now.  That thread on ubuntuforums didn't help?
<Darkrift411> i couldnt get drivers reinstalled, so i gave up, and bought a new card (pcmcia)
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift411: hmm do you have a liveCD?
<Darkrift411> when i put it in, its not detected, and it seems to use the exact same install method/drivers as the onboard does
<Darkrift411> no, but i guess i should dl one
<tdn> firecrotch, I do not have access to a Windows installation, so I cannot get Helvetica from there.
<Darkrift411> i might have my install set, which im sure has a live boot option
<firecrotch> tdn:  Oh, well, I suppose you'd have to buy one of the commercial ones then, or get someone who has a windows install to copy the font file from
<g2g591> tdn: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Jeroi> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Darkrift411> afk,. going to look for my discs
<user_> tdn: yeah, i think msttcorefonts has everything but tahoma
<tdn> g2g591, user_: It does not have Helvetica.
<g2g591> tdn: i think it has tahoma actuallly ..
<firecrotch> it has tahoma, but does not have helvetica
<tdn> firecrotch, ok, if I bought a Windows license, would I be allowed to copy Helvetica from it to my Kubuntu machine?
<Jeroi> does sun-java5-jre make symbolic link to firefox?
<firecrotch> tdn:  That's a grey area, really.
<user_> tdn: it is *completely* possible, but i;m not sure if we can advise doing so
<user_> tdn: i have a "friend" who did just that, and it works fine :)
<user_> tdn: .ttf files are equally recognizable in ubuntu
<KlavKalashj> kde4 was not really nice:P
<KlavKalashj> tested it now
<Darkrift411> how do i check my exact kubuntu version?
<g2g591> Kalv: the trunk branch is pretty
<RickKnight> nuxil:Are you still here? I think I've found the problem.
<KlavKalashj> g2g...: :P
<firecrotch> Darkrift411:  lsb_release -a
<Darkrift411> k. thx
<g2g591> Kalv: the trunk branch is pretty good i ment
<firecrotch> Hmm... Vista apparently doesn't come with Helvetica.  I can't seem to find it, at least
<Jeroi> how can I make java work with firefox?
<Jeroi> I dled that jre
<g2g591> Hmm I cant seem to find Helvetica on my xp
<Jeroi> form multiverse
<RickKnight> nuxil:After I created the new user account and started copying files I tried to run glxinfo. X restarted. So I think the problem must be in glx and nvidia.
<g2g591> Jeroi: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Darkrift411> i have 7.04, and the site offers 6.?? or 7.10, and while i dont mind an upgrade, there might be changes in that version that would make it work but not help with debugging
<Darkrift411> should i just try the 7.10 livecd?
<tdn> user_, Ok :)
<user_> Darkrift411: you can get the 7.04 livecd here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<Darkrift411> the top link would be a livecd also, right?
<Jeroi> why wont jre install plugin right away?
<g2g591> Jeroi: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<g2g591> Jeroi: some people dont want the plugin
<user_> Darkrift411: i dont know what you mean- just download either the 32 bit or 64 bit version from the site
<Darkrift411> i meant do the regular install cd's function as a livecd also? i thought they did, but wastn sure
<user_> Darkrift411: yes.  they are the same thing :)
<Darkrift411> k
<Darkrift411> 10% dl
<Darkrift411> gonna go smoke, tehn burn it
<user_> Darkrift411: its a large file...
<Darkrift411> we willl see if this helps
<g2g591> Darkrift: as long as you dont download the alternate cd ... that one isnt live
<das6745> user_: kcontrol->KDE components->Default applications =)
<Jeroi> g2g591 packet is not available, bot one packet points to it
<g2g591> huh?
<Jeroi> amg64
<Jeroi> amd64
<sourcemaker> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<user_> das6745: much more hidden than in system settings!
<g2g591> Jeroi: oh, amd64 doesn't have a java plugin, you have to install the 32 bit version, and a 32 bit browser
<firecrotch> tdn:  This link might interest you... http://www.searchfreefonts.com/search/?p=2&q=helvetica
<Jeroi> wel why cant I make the symbolic link?
<Jeroi> insted?
<Jeroi> jre is in 64bit
<user_> tdn: can't you just arial instead?
<g2g591> Jeroi: because the file you do the symlink from doesnt exist
<user_> *just use
<tdn> user_, no! Really, no! :)
<Jeroi> how can I then enable java 64bit?
<das6745> user_: you know that KDE guys =)
<tdn> user_, it is just not as "perfect".
<g2g591> Jeroi: you install the 32 bit version and a 32 bit browser
<user_> tdn: i can't even find Helvetica on my XP install... hmmm
<Jeroi> how?
<tdn> user_, ok. Strange.
<tdn> firecrotch, I'll check it. Thanks.
<firecrotch> I couldn't find it on my Vista install either.  I think it might have a weird filename
<g2g591> Jeroi:  im not sure, thats why i stopped using 64  bit, when i found about no java
<mefisto_> helvetica doesn't come with windows, but there are many helvetica-like fonts
<tdn> firecrotch, I think MS changed the font set in Vista.
<g2g591> tdn: did you check out that found link above
<g2g591> tdn: <firecrotch> tdn:  This link might interest you... http://www.searchfreefonts.com/search/?p=2&q=helvetica
<tdn> g2g591, yes. I am doing that right now.
<tdn> firecrotch, is that the real Helvetica? Or a free "implementation" of it?
<firecrotch> tdn: I'm not sure, really
<tdn> firecrotch, ok. I'll try it.
<mefisto_> if you own any adobe software, you might find helvetica on the install cds
<g2g591> firecrotch: wow thats lots of helveticas!
<firecrotch> I'm not sure if it actually lets you download them from there though, it almost looks like it actually directs to a site where you have to pay for it
<user_> tdn: on wikipedia, it says Arial is almost indistinguishable from Helvetica...
<arkygeek> hi everyone
<user_> "Monotype's Arial, designed in 1982, while different from Helvetica in some few details, has identical character widths, and is indistinguishable by most non-specialists."
<arkygeek> how do i rebuild the linux image?  I did a dist-upgrade, and now in grub i have to boot to the old kernel. :-s
<user_> tdn: Arial is much easier to come by
<arkygeek> X wont start
<user_> arkygeek: so you upgraded to 7.10, and now the grub menu lists... what, exactly?
<sourcemaker> My nvidia card is not working... I have read the installation guide... but it does not work
<user_> !envy >sourcemaker
<sourcemaker> user_: yes... habve used this
<user_> oh, then sorry :)
<jussi01> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<enry> goodnight
<jpatrick> enry: night
<arkygeek> user_:  one generic (works)  and the other doesnt (386 or something)
<user_> arkygeek: is the "generic" your new version?
<user_> it should be
<arkygeek> user_: no.
<mefisto_> arkygeek: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<arkygeek> k
<sourcemaker> the nvidia driver does not detect my nvidia card
<sourcemaker> I have a Geforce 7800GT
<arkygeek> user_: http://rafb.net/p/z4IZPQ97.html
<sourcemaker> !binarydriver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sourcemaker> binary driver does not work
<user_> arkygeek: the "386" version is the same as the "generic" just below it
<arkygeek> hrm....
<user_> arkygeek: if the one just below the two "386" entries works, just remove it from the grub menu
<arkygeek> user_: no it isnt. the kernel image is different
<sourcemaker> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<arkygeek> user_: yeah, thought of that.  still bugs me that it didnt work though, know what i mean?  like, wtf?"!?
 * arkygeek heads off to remove the entry
<user_> arkygeek: i'm pretty sure they are the same - they're both 2.6.22-14 - just with a different reference name.
<user_> its the same kernel
<sourcemaker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52689/
<arkygeek> user_: off to reboot.... brb   (and thx!) :-))
<user_> sourcemaker: see here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649132
<blizzzek> gn8
<sourcemaker> what't the current kubuntu kernel version?
<nosrednaekim> in gutsy?
<sourcemaker> yes in gusty
<nosrednaekim> 2.6.22-14
<sourcemaker> nosrednaekim: thanks
<mefisto_> while you're all talking kernels, has anyone installed linux-rt?
<mefisto_> previously known as linux-lowlatency
<user_> mefisto: i've never had good luck compiling my own kernels
<jussi01> mefisto_: yep
<nosrednaekim> user_: its in the repositories
<jussi01> !rt
<Scubar> anyone know the easiest way to get the latest nvidia forceware drivers installed ?
<jussi01> !rt
<ubotu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Gutsy
<mefisto_> jussi01: any downsides?
<javier> hello
<javier> alguien habla espanl
<user_> nosrednaekim: is there anything you *don't* know? :)
<jussi01> mefisto_: what are you using it for
<jussi01> !es | javier
<ubotu> javier: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<user_> !es | javier
<Scubar> i tried earlier and after ending x session it said something about kernel headers being wrong
<nosrednaekim> user_: oh yes :)
<mefisto_> music, with rosegarden and ardour
<jussi01> mefisto_: you may want to look into ubuntustudio
<jussi01> !ubuntustudio | mefisto_
<ubotu> mefisto_: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<user_> scubar: see here > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<mefisto_> jussi01: but I can pretty much build ubuntustudio from the standard k/ubuntu, no?
<user_> mefisto: i'd imagine so, but this has everything packaged together
<frojnd> I have ati mobility x1400. Is there any tutorial how to install linux driver for that ?
<jussi01> mefisto_: yeah, we have made a few changes ie. some to the limits.conf though
<user_> frojnd: http://www.lunders-and.no/wp/?p=96
<g2g591> frojnd: have you tried systemsettings -> advanced -> restricted manager
<frojnd> g2g591, yes I have but I don't see any result, I still have 1024*768 :S
<user_> frojnd: if that doesn't work, you can also try here: http://cybernetnews.com/2007/10/20/install-and-enable-restricted-drivers-in-ubuntu/
<mefisto_> jussi01: so ubuntustudio installs linux-rt by default?
<jussi01> mefisto_: have a look at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<jussi01> mefisto_: correct
<g2g591> so? you need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and setit to use the new driver, and a better res
<tdn> user_, and yet, Arila is not at all as perfect as Helvetica. The horizontal lines in Helvetica are missing in Arial.
<user_> tdn: i understand they're a little different, but Arial is easy to find, and Helvetica - not so much...
<tdn> user_, yes. I know.
<mefisto_> thanks jussi01, I'll try the ubuntustudio-audio. I'm assuming this will also install gnome, right?
<CppIsWeird> ive got an  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family), i had it working in 7.04, upgrading to 7.10 i get nothing. anyone know what i can do? i cant find too much on google other then people messing with alsamixer settings which have done nothing for me.
<jussi01> mefisto_: could you join #ubuntustudio?
<tdn> I am trying to unmount an USB storage device, and I get this error: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1053.html.
<jussi01> CppIsWeird: is that the hda one?
<CppIsWeird> yep
<jussi01> !intelhda | CppIsWeird
<ubotu> CppIsWeird: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<tdn> http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1054.html <- Here are the process details. Should I just kill them?
<frojnd> user_, I have enabled restricted drivers for ati but in system -> settings -> screen I only see 1024*768, 800*600 and 640*480.. Do I have manually edit xorg.conf or do I have start all xorg settings from gorund up ?
<Darkrift411> ok, so im burning this livecd what do i want to do with it
<CppIsWeird> im not screwing with a bunch of custom stuff
<user_> frojnd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    then specify your resolution
<user_> frojnd: it will only take a couple of minutes- most things will be correctly auto-detected
<TimS> Can Ark open password protected rar files?
<frojnd> user_, should I pick for X server driver ATI or leave vesa ?
<Artimus> I came here this morning with Automount issues in Gutsy.  If anyone wants this for their notes, this was the solution I found.  If automount doesn't work and/or HAL can't start, run this command as root and reboot: /usr/lib/hal/hald-generate-fdi-cache
<jpatrick> TimS: no
<TimS> jpatrick: Is there another program that can?
<jpatrick> TimS: unrar e archive.rar
<user_> frojnd: i would say try the ATI one (that's what you are using).  If it doesn't work, you can always go back and use vesa (which is generic)
<TimS> Will it prompt for password?
<user_> tims: if its password protected, then yes
<TimS> Alright =]
<Odd-rationale> Artimus: Is this the fix for automounting ntfs?
<Artimus> Odd-rationale: No
<Odd-rationale> Artimus: OK
<Artimus> This is an issue where out of the box, HAL gets messed up (it'll give errors on loading KDE)
<Artimus> I don't have any NTFS drives, so I haven't ever looked into that one
<Odd-rationale> Artimus: OK. Mine's different, then.
<Artimus> I've had issues where NTFS drives won't mount because of them not being cleanly unmounted from Windows.
<Artimus> (that was mounting manually)
<Odd-rationale> Artimus: I have an external hdd
<adydas> is there anyway to learn the path of a sound device ( a mic )
<Artimus> Odd-rationale: Just heads up, if you just unplug it instead of clicking "Safely Remove Hardware" in Windows or unmounting it nicely in Linux, Linux *WILL NOT* mount it next time you plug it in
<Odd-rationale> Artimus: I can mount it manually form the command line. So it is really no problem. But it would be nice if it worked like my FAT32 flash drive.
<user_> odd-rationale: can you format it to ext3?
<Artimus> user_: Might as well make it FAT32 by that point.
<Odd-rationale> user_: I use it to share files with window machines. I'm the only one in the family using linux.
<CppIsWeird> ive got an  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family), i had it working in 7.04, upgrading to 7.10 i get nothing. anyone know what i can do? i cant find too much on google other then people messing with alsamixer settings which have done nothing for me.
<adydas> you tryed looking at kmix
<adydas> if i recall right upon my install with a very simlar sounding set of a situation i was required to move the sliders up
<adydas> and turn on some things
<Odd-rationale> Hopefully Kubuntu Hardy will fix this. (It automounts in ubuntu gnome gutsy though)
<simion314> hi, i want to kill x and enter in terminal mode?
<simion314> how can i kill X
<simion314> ?
<adydas> So you want it to allways boot in terminal mode?
<g2g591> simion: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<genii> simion314: Choose from login manager Console or Terminal login
<genii> simion314: As the session
<homelessjoe> anyone know how to remove cups without removing kde?
<Maara> update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<jpatrick> homelessjoe: no
<homelessjoe> that will allow me to remove cups without having apt remove kde?
<homelessjoe> jpatrick: arg
<homelessjoe> i dont need cups since i dont print anything! ugh so stupid
<homelessjoe> theres no way to break the "dependency" on it? even though its not actually dependent on it?
<firecrotch> homelessjoe: what is it saying is dependent on cups ?
<homelessjoe> kde
<homelessjoe> and vice versa
<firecrotch> that's odd.  I would expect kubuntu-desktop to be dependent on it, but not kde itself
<homelessjoe> technically it does say kubuntu-desktop
<firecrotch> kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package that depends on _everything_ that is installed by default
<CppIsWeird> ive got an  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family), i had it working in 7.04, upgrading to 7.10 i get nothing. anyone know what i can do? i cant find too much on google other then people messing with alsamixer settings which have done nothing for me.
<jason__> i am having an issue with kaffeine or xine not sure what the problem is but it keeps saying that all the video drivers failed to load. it was working fine last night but now it won't do didley
<homelessjoe> is there a way to delete that met package without actually removing anything? in a way breaking that dependency
<homelessjoe> meta*
<firecrotch> you can just remove kubuntu-desktop, it shouldn't delete the things that it depends on
<homelessjoe> hmm
<homelessjoe> i really hope so
<homelessjoe> that seems to remove all of kde
<firecrotch> well, I don't even have kubuntu-desktop installed on my system, and I'm running KDE :)
<homelessjoe> *is going to try it now*
<homelessjoe> omg my machine is running like ass for some reason! is there a way to turn off power management?
<firecrotch> homelessjoe:  besides, it would list all packages that are going to be removed before doing anything
<firecrotch> just make sure that it ONLY lists kubuntu-desktop, and you'll be fine
<homelessjoe> k
<jason__> anybody? anybody have a clue where to begin for fixing xine video drivers
<Odd-rationale>  Hello! I'm having trouble connecting to last.fm with amarok. I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52697/ I have already double-check to make sure my username ans password are correct. Thanks for your help!
<g2g591> jason_:sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<g2g591> odd: working on it
<jason__> it's installed
<Odd-rationale> g2g591: were you talking to me?
<g2g591> Odd-rationale: im working on loading that pastebin page, im multitasking
<Odd-rationale> g2g591: OK Thanks.
<jason__> i even tried reinstalling it... same problem
<g2g591> Odd-rationale: this is just a weird error -> over my head
<Odd-rationale> g2g591: OK. Thanks anyways.
<jason__> as i said it was working fine last night and now i am getting "All Video Drivers failed to initialize!"
<g2g591> jason_: thats wierd
<jason__> yeah, the thing is, amarok is working fine
<jason__> i've tried reinstalling everything, I just don't understand it
<Kloplop32> I have a quick question, where is the bash script that acts after the user is logged in? I need to set a variable with export, but global, and not just in that terminal session
<adz21c> i think one of might be ~/.profile, but don't take my word on that
<sourcemaker> simple question: nvidia-glx is working fine... nvidia-glx-new not... shouldn't I use nvidia-glx-new for newer nvidia cards?
<adz21c> sourcemaker: which card?
<sourcemaker> 7800GT
<Kloplop32> hm...
<adz21c> yea i would think new is what you should be using
<Kloplop32> I have a FX one, and I know glx on linux was meant for general FX
<alex_mayorga> hello all, what's the easiest way to go from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<sourcemaker> adz21c: but with glx-new... I receive an api missmatch
<Kloplop32> install the KDE environment
<adydas> how can i idenfity a sound device
<adz21c> alex_mayorga: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<alex_mayorga> adz21c, thanks
<adz21c> sourcemaker: sounds like somethings going wrong when removing the old driver
<adz21c> sourcemaker: then you get a mix of both and it isn't happy
<sourcemaker> adz21c: the old driver is working fine
<Kloplop32> adz21c, do you know where that ~/.profile may be at?
<Kloplop32> sourcemaker, then I would just stay with the old one :/
<sourcemaker> adz21c: when I purge nvidia-glx and install nvidia-glx-new... kdm is not working due api missmatch
<adz21c> sourcemaker: yea thats what I mean, the old driver is install, but doesn't remove correctly then install new and u get a mix and all hell breaks loose
<sourcemaker> adz21c: ok
<steve_> hi
<steve_> oh ffs
<adz21c> sourcemaker: like Kloplop32 says tho, unless you have problems with the old driver might as well stick to it
<steve_> stupid Konversation
<Darkrift411> ok, nothing is working, still cant get wifi going, so im going to try to upgrade to 7.10
<alex_mayorga> adz21c, I tried with aptitude but it asks to remove all my language packs
<TheGull> hi
<bascule> I can't seem to set a cover on some tunes I have just downloaded, the set cover options are all greyed out in edit track information and the sidebar, any ideas?
<Darkrift411> everyone told me the adept update will prob fail, or not go smooth, but at this point, with no wifi, i could care less
<Darkrift411> any words of wisdom for me?
<Scubar> does anyone know how i could get some form of sound on my X-Fi Prelude sound card ?
<adz21c> alex_mayorga: odd, but other than performing a full install from a kubuntu disc or picking out packages individually thats the key package
<TheGull> \part
<alex_mayorga> in the aptitude punctuation a bigger number is a worst thing right?
<jason__> ok, i solved the problem, i didn't have libxine1-x installed
<adz21c> Scubar: the X-Fi only has some beta 64bit drivers available
<lod_> I have a Q. about Cedega, to update from 6.0 to 6.0.5 must I apply all updates before 6.0.5
<Kloplop32> thanks adz21c I found the .profile file, restarting now to test if variable is set
<adz21c> lod_: no
<lod_> 10x
<adz21c> Kloplop32:  gl
<sourcemaker> does the RT kernel performs better on desktop systems?
<lod_> iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<lod_> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<lod_>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Scubar> anyone got a X-Fi Prelude working on ubuntu ?
<jussi01> sourcemaker: not really
<Scubar> even if its just basic output
<Scubar> kinda makes me sad cause i wanted to play quake wars on here :(
<adz21c> Scubar: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<nickpresta> For some reason, whenever I try to login, the computer hangs before I can get to the desktop or the login process sends me back to the login screen. Ideas?
<Darkrift411> i love linux
<Darkrift411> getting a FREE os upgrade, at 2000kb/s over the internet
<Darkrift411> when will ms learn
<Scubar> ill take a look
<Scubar> unforunately the Prelude is made by Auzentech
<Scubar> although they still use the creative drivers but not sure which ones
<adz21c> Scubar: well they will use the same chip
<nickpresta> I applied the latest updates (including the previously broken X package) so I think that could be the problem...
<Scubar> that only has 64bit driver :\
<Scubar> unless im being blind
<adz21c> yea
<adz21c> there is only a 64bit driver
<adz21c> and its beta
<Scubar> im runnin i386
<adz21c> i was thinking about getting an xfi till i found
<adz21c> out
<Darkrift411> should going from 7.04 to 7.10 give any more hw support?
<Scubar> Auzentech are making a driver at the moment but they only say its scheduled for Q1 08
<Scubar> i hate waiting
<nickpresta> Darkrift411: I would imagine so. Newer kernel, etc.
<Darkrift411> cool
<PriceChild> Darkrift411, yes, for the latest hardware
<Darkrift411> im scared still
<adz21c> Scubar: i don't think there is much else u can do except use an onboard card if you have one till then?
<adz21c> Scubar: under linux
<Darkrift411> ppl in here told me not to do the "version upgrade" but right now my computer is as good as useless without wifi
<Kloplop32> .profile isn't it adz21c :/
<nickpresta> PriceChild: if possible, could you list the packages that were affect via the latest update or which were directly related to X? I think I need to downgrade.
<adz21c> Kloplop32: your just trying to set an enviroment variable when logging in?
<Kloplop32> do you at least know how/where to set environmental variables?
<Kloplop32> yep
<adz21c> Kloplop32: and what did you put?
<PriceChild> nickpresta, it has been fixed with newer packages.
<Kloplop32> export PSPDEV=/user/local/pspdev
<nickpresta> PriceChild: I'm having trouble logging into my desktop and the only thing I've done recently is update those packages. =(
<gan|y|med> hi
<adz21c> Kloplop32: weird cos it worked for me
<PriceChild> nickpresta, not related.
<PriceChild> nickpresta, give the channel more information on the errors you are experiencing.
<Scubar> i have the special SoundFX that came with my Asus Blitz mobo
<Kloplop32> yeah, I know it works in the terminal, but it isn't global systemwide. It has to be able to be used inside of a C script compiled by gcc
<nickpresta> For some reason, whenever I try to login, the computer hangs before I can get to the desktop or the login process sends me back to the login screen.
<Scubar> so i could try popping that in and using that in linux and using my Prelude in Vista
<adz21c> Kloplop32: oh ok, got ya, it isn't on a per user basis then
<Kloplop32> I can go: echo $PSPDEV and it returns blank, but then I do export... then it works
<Kloplop32> well I am the only user, it just has to be able to be constant and preset in the system
<lotfi> i'm here
<lotfi> lol
<adz21c> Kloplop32: try /etc/rc.local?
<Kloplop32> because when it starts a session  export only works in that section
<Kloplop32> yes I already tried that
<Kloplop32> and I already tried /etc/init.d/rc.local
<adz21c> well you tried all the ones i know of
<Kloplop32> I know :(
<Scubar> is wine still the best for running win bins ?
<Darkrift411> id think so
<Darkrift411> i run world of warcraft in wine
<Darkrift411> runs great
<Darkrift411> crossover office is good, but its just wine with a facelife as far as i can tell
<bascule> Kloplop32: /etc/bash.bashrc
<Scubar> its k im gettin wine now anyway
<Scubar> its only 2 apps i need to run
<Scubar> and i know they run under wine
<Kloplop32> bascule, I'll look
<Darkrift411> how important is the package debconf ?
<Darkrift411> because that package was corrupted in my version upgrade
<adydas> Cripes can somone tell me how you install flash when its erroring
<Scubar> dunno flash isnt working for me in opera
<Darkrift411> oh crap
<Darkrift411> x11-common also got messed up
<Darkrift411> i feel like im going to have major problems
<adydas> ive done it on drapper or feisty
<adydas> but cant get flash plugin to work with gutsy for some reason i get a md5 error
<applehypnosis> adydas, url coming up
<adydas> Cheers ears, i aint even got it going by putting liflashplayer.so into operas plugins folder
<nickpresta> exit
<Kloplop32> thanks to the person who told me about /etc/bash.bashrc :) (forgot your name) thanks
<applehypnosis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<JoshOvki> evening
<adydas> 4 me?
<applehypnosis> that's not what i'm looking for but it should work
<applehypnosis> yeah
<applehypnosis> i'll keep loking
<applehypnosis> there is one where you simply open up nano/gedit/vim and comment out the md5 matching section =[ but for the life of me I can't see it
<NickPresta> How would one go about uninstalling the nvidia driver installed with Nvidia's .run package?
<maria> I have a problem with 'kmix'. I get 'It seems like kmix is not running' error when I attempt to adjust the volume.
<adydas> NickPresta: are you using gutsy?
<adydas> if so theres a much easyer way to do it, System settings > Advanced > restriced Drivers
<vlt> Hello. I'm looking for an audio player that can do the following: When skipping to the next track (manually) I want the current track to fade out in 500 ms. Any idea?
<adydas> vlt: tryed amarok?
<maria> I am having problems getting kmix. 'Mixer cannot be found'
<Scubar> cant xmms do it ?
<bascule> it was obvious after the event, no album tag set :)
<adydas> vlt: amarok has a crossfading optiong
<adydas> set in ms
<NickPresta> adydas, I know about restricted-manager :) I needed to use the latest version to support an 8800 GT. I am going back to the version in the repos. I actually figured out how to uninstall the .run package.
<adydas> vlt:  its under the playback option menu
 * bascule knows vlt was just in #amarok asking the same thing :)
<adydas> ah
<vlt> adydas: amarok fades the next track in. I need it to play immediately and only the current one to fade out.
<adydas> well i just setit up and tryed and does excatly what he wants.. :p
<bascule> wants fade in in the second tune
<adydas> oh
<bascule> not sure why though ... :)
<adydas> what about no crossfading, and turn on fade out
<adydas> so it starts the next one, and fades out the other?
<hydrogen> thats only on exit
<adydas> oh bummer
<adydas> well im out of ideas :P
<bascule> he seems to want fade *in* on the second tune
<adydas> to be hoenst im crossfading now and you cant really tell
<bascule> I turn it off, annoys me to death :)
<adydas> oh im going to turn it off, just saying if thats what you want its as close to it as i think youd get, and its so close what diff is there..
<bascule> :)
<adydas> applehypnosis: am i understanding correcltly that there is a deb file to install flash?
<Jabapyth> whats the command to "version upgrade" from the command line?
<adydas> apt-get upgrade
<adydas> ?
<bascule> Jabapyth: well I edit /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the new release and dist-upgrade
<adydas> or apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<bascule> Jabapyth: so basically change all feisty to gutsy
<Jabapyth> thanks
<firecrotch> That's a VERY bad way to upgrade to gutsy
<bascule> mine?
<Jabapyth> really?
<adydas> firecrotch: must agree never worked for me...
<firecrotch> editing sources.list and then updating, yes.  It's been known to break people's systems
<bascule> firecrotch: what is the suggested way?
<firecrotch> If you're running Kubuntu, why would you want to do it from the command line?
<bascule> !upgrade > bascule
#kubuntu 2008-01-20
<firecrotch> The suggested way is to use the update manager
<firecrotch> Err... rather, using Adept
<adydas> applehypnosis: would using one of these work? http://mirror.ne.gov/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<firecrotch> Instructions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<bascule> sudo aptitude install update-manager-core
<bascule> sudo do-release-upgrade
<bascule> apparently :)
<firecrotch> bascule:  that's for ubuntu-server
<vlt> bascule: I want the second track to play w/o any fades and the first one to fade out. Just found xmms with a fade plugin. Maybe I can set the exact fade durations there ...
<bascule> any cli surely
<adydas> dam gutsy and flashplugin issues
<saki_> Is there anywya to get Kubuntu to install with Kernel 2.6.23.1?
<crimsun> neosaki: no.
<neosaki> How about creating my own install cd from a version I recompile with that kernel?
<bascule> hey, update-manager-core doesn't exist in desktop release ...
<bascule> ?
<crimsun> see the wiki for rolling your own install cd.
<crimsun> bascule: how are you arriving at that conclusion?
<bascule> sudo aptitude install update-manager-core returns 0 oackages, or I already have the latest version :)
<crimsun> bascule: update-manager-core has existed since feisty and even exists in edgy-{updates,proposed}
<bascule> just realised that was maybe why
<ardchoille> !info update-manager-core
<ubotu> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.81 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 2392 kB
<bascule> crimsun: so if I wanted to update a release from the shell, that would do?
<adydas> hrm ok so i think ive installed perfetcly fine flashplugin youtube no longer asks for me to install it but the box is just grey
<adydas> ideas?
<Darkrift411> ok, my distro upgrade seems to have locked up
<crimsun> bascule: more precisely?
<Darkrift411> it had a few errors, and hasnt moved in about 20 mins
<firecrotch> Darkrift411:  what step is it on?
<Darkrift411> if i try to close it, it says my system is in an unusable state if i close it
<Darkrift411> the ugprade step
<Darkrift411> installing upgrades
<firecrotch> Is it downloading packages or is it configuring the new packages?
<Darkrift411> installing upgrades
<bascule> crimsun: do-release-upgrade python script would do the job from the shell for a release upgrade?
<Darkrift411> its dl'd, configred and now its installing
<Darkrift411> frozen at 2%, installing libglib2.0-2
<Darkrift411> after 2 errors
<Darkrift411> x11-common failed during upgrade
<firecrotch> Darkrift411:  What are the errors?
<Darkrift411> debconf also failed
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I've upgraded to version 0.12.8 of Kopete and the camera option still doesn't work.
<firecrotch> Darkrift411:  the only thing I could possibly see working is killing the upgrade, and then trying dpkg --configure -a
<firecrotch> Darkrift411:  That worked for me on a ubuntu-server install that I was upgrading the died on me
<crimsun> bascule: or dist-upgrade
<Darkrift411> db is locked by onother process
<bascule> crimsun: back to the sources changing thing ....
<firecrotch> !adeptfix | Darkrift411
<ubotu> Darkrift411: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Darkrift411> gives same locked process error
<firecrotch> Darkrift411:  You may have to reboot first, then run sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Darkrift411> crap
<Darkrift411> hope the reboot doesnt kill my os
<firecrotch> Darkrift411:  Well, you backed everything up before you started the upgrade, right ?
<val0> ok i've got a strange problem. My router "says" that the port is open, but when an app tries to use it the app says that it's closed. any clue how to find out for sure? (nmap??) I don't have another app that I can use to test the port
<bascule> val0: yeah nmap or hping
<val0> bascule could you help me out with what the command should be, i've read the man pages but still having trouble coming up with something that works
<bascule> for nmap? sudo nmap -vv <WAN_ip>
<bascule> val0: but a firewall running on the locaclhost might drop the replies
<val0> bascule i turned the firewall off for now, i was thinking that it was causing the issure
<bascule> might be, what app and what issue (port block I guess)
<val0> Azureus, port used to be 63674 and worked great for a few weeks. today i plugged my laptop into the router and it broke
<bascule>  hmmmm
<val0> bascule can i query you?
<bascule> k
<sstchur> I'm trying to change my monitor resolution.  It's a Samsung SYncmaster 226BW, which can do 1680x1050, but even though KDE4 detects my monitor, it doesn't give me an option to select that particular resolution, how do I fix that?
<sstchur> Even in administrator mode on the hardware tab of Screen configuration, all of the "Configure" buttons are disabled
<Fr0d0> hello
<chipy> \join
<ubuntu> Hey guys
<SlimeyPe1e> hi.
<Distance> Is this channel for support?
<Distance> I'm a linux noob!
<SlimeyPe1e> yes, it is
<Distance> I downloaded kubuntu, shoved it on a cd, booted from it and installde it
<SlimeyPe1e> is it working OK?
<Distance> I then loaded up linux from bios, it didn't load up what I expected, just a command list
<jfb> anyone know if there's an andLinux channel?
<SlimeyPe1e> Distance: a "command list"? What sorts of things were in the list?
<Alethes> probably the grub menu
<Distance> Would the grub menu load up by default?
<Alethes> can't remember :)
<SlimeyPe1e> the grub menu is the thing that lets you choose (eg) Windows or Linux
<SlimeyPe1e> if you have both on your PC
<Distance> Ah no.. On the list it showed vista and linux, I selected linux
<Distance> then it loaded up cmd
<Distance> where I was able to cd /boot
<Distance> etc
<Alethes> X may not be configured correctly so it's possible that it's exiting and taking you to the prompt
<Alethes> type startx
<SlimeyPe1e> oh right. That means that Xorg (the bit of software which displays the graphical interface) has failed, most likely due to a driver or resolution problem
<Distance> Ah I see
<Distance> Shall I try startx ?
<SlimeyPe1e> yeah, Alethes' advice is good :)
<SlimeyPe1e> try it.
<Alethes> if you do, it'll probably give you the error you need to see to fix the prob
<Distance> Awesome, see you in a few mins. :)
<firecrotch> wow, I never knew that kiba-dock was so nice
<Distance> promt screen.. thats the one :p
<Richard_Balls> I tried playing nexuiz but the default refresh rate or resolution is too large for my monitor, so I cannot see anything.  How can I kill the game? alt+ctrl+escape doesn't work
<bascule> ctrl+alt+backspace
<SlimeyPe1e> Richard_Balls: go to a terminal by hitting ctrl-alt-f1, log in, type "ps -ef" and look for nexuiz. The number on the left is the pid. Type kill -9 pid.
<SlimeyPe1e> yeah or ctrl-alt-backspace may work but it'll restart X so you'll lose any other graphical apps which are running
<bascule> forgot to  mention that
<Richard_Balls> well that worked but it logged me out :/
<Richard_Balls> oh well
<Richard_Balls> all I had running was xchat anyway
<bascule> sorry Richard_Balls
<bascule> i remeber a couple years back someone said 'how do I kill X' so I told them, he then shouted at mer for losing his essay ... :)
<val0> firecrotch is it for gnome only?
<firecrotch> val0:  It has some gtk dependencies, but I'm running it in KDE(4) just fine
<val0> bascule did you post it up on bash.org? lol
<val0> oh cool
<val0> firecrotch i wanted to play around with it but didn't know if it will run on my kde
<firecrotch> It should. I followed the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127
<val0> firecrotch thanks
<firecrotch> val0:  my pleasure
<bascule> val0: no, but he probably deserved it, had another on with someone complaining that shutdown -h now was too long, suggested the command 'halt' in a busy chan, got about 20 <nick has quit> mesages in 5 seconds, they shouted at me too :)
<val0> bascule that's priceless, i spent last night there just laughing my ass off at 2 am!
<bascule> yeah it's good, some serious public humiliations for people :)
<val0> bascule I still remember the Alt-F4 joke
<val0> bascule when people wanted to flood someone or something along those line
<bascule> the password one was priceless, it shows as *'s in a channel cause it's your password :))
<adydas> ok seriously, how do you get flashplugin to work with gutsy
<firecrotch> !flash | adydas
<ubotu> adydas: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<adydas> ah dang it..
<val0> bascule oh yeh!!! I was laughing hard reading that one, and more than one person tried it too!!!
<Distance> Hey
<firecrotch> adydas:  You can get it to work with the instructions in that thread on the forums
<SlimeyPe1e> hi Distance
<Distance> Failed. I took a pic on my phone of the error when I typed startx
<Distance> Fatal server error: Requested Entity already in use!
<SlimeyPe1e> hmm
<SlimeyPe1e> Distance: do you have two monitors?
<Distance> X10 : fatal IO error 104 (connetion reset by peer) on X server ... etc
<Distance> Yeah I do, I tried unplugging one though
<SlimeyPe1e> do you have an nvidia card?
<Distance> Yes
<SlimeyPe1e> Right, it's a driver issue then I think. You need to install the official nvidia drivers. Hang on, I'll find a link to a tutorial which will tell you how to do this from the prompt.
<Distance> DIA GeForce 7300
<Distance> Should it be loading up with the CD ok then?
<bascule> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Distance> Can I do all this whilst its booted up using the cd?
<SlimeyPe1e> Distance: no, you'll need to boot from hard disk
<SlimeyPe1e> bascule: the tutorial there relies on already having X working
<Distance> I was about to say :P
<SlimeyPe1e> Distance: see http://www.albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_feisty.html#METHOD_1
<SlimeyPe1e> that looks accurate to me. Method 1 is the one you want.
<bascule> SlimeyPe1e: funnily enough i have never actually read it :))
<Distance> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Distance> What would this be
<bascule> a kernel
<Distance> am I able to do this whilst running from the cd
<bascule> no
<SlimeyPe1e> Distance: no
<Distance> using Konsole
<Distance> oh ok
<bascule> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<SlimeyPe1e> you have to boot from hard disk, sorry
<bascule> hmm, not what I was lookin for :)
<SlimeyPe1e> well, there are ways to do such things from the CD but they're a bit complicated ;)
<bascule> yeah
<Distance> ok :)
<bascule> well three commands actually, mount none -t proc /mnt/point/proc && mount --bind /dev /mnt/point/dev && chroot /mnt/point
<bascule> Distance: /mount/point is the directory that the existing hd install is on
<Distance> mount: only root can do that
<bascule> Distance: yeah sudo in front of them, sorry :)
<ibou> bonsoir
<jussi01> !fr | ibou
<ubotu> ibou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ibou> oops
<ibou> good evening
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Plugged in a new HD and now getting grub error 15.. Hate when that happens
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ibou> how to know all the !command to ask to ubotu ?
<bascule> !bot
<Distance> bascule: I think I will have to boot from HD
<ibou> !bot
<bascule> !ubotu
<bascule> !hi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bascule> :)
<bascule> Distance: the chroot will work, but it is a little daunting
<Distance> ?
<ibou> thanks bascule
<bascule> Distance: the commands I gave earlier will drop you into the existing install and it will run things from there direct to the hd
<bascule> but booting to the hdd is OK if it suits you
<Distance> Well I would prefer to do it from here incase I run into issues
<Distance> Which commands do I need to type in to not get a root error?
<bascule> shall I /msg you ?
<Distance> Sure
<ibou> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ibou> :D
<ibou> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ibou> :D :D
<Distance> bascule, I'm not registered
<Distance> I can't msg
<bascule> I just noticed
<bascule> :)
<bascule> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bascule> cat /proc/partitions
<Distance> One sec I'll register under a different name, this ones taken
<ibou> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Distance66> :)
<alex_mayorga> How can I isolate kubunut packages from ubuntu ones if I've installed both ubuntu and kubuntu desktops?
<mosno> alex_mayorga: do you mean in your menus?
<alex_mayorga> and is there a way to "clean" the icons that "spilled" when I installed kubuntu-desktop from my GNOME session??
<alex_mayorga> mosno, exactly
<mosno> alex_mayorga: wow, what a guess
<alex_mayorga> mosno, you're good buddy :)
<mosno> alex_mayorga: i think because they use the same menu specification you can't, unless you remove the icon(s) from the menu completely
<mosno> alex_mayorga: i'm not sure if there's a "masking" tool
<mosno> alex_mayorga: maybe the KDE Menu Editor...
<alex_mayorga> so there's no way to have totally independent GNOME and KDE sessions?
<mosno> alex_mayorga: not really
<mosno> i just checked-- menu editor doesn't seem to do it
<august_> if anyone is avaliable i have a really quick question
<mosno> i came across this exact thing a couple of years ago and it made me reinstall -- but really you dont have to, just tweak your menus or uninstall the apps in question
<august_> My fn button is busted.  I need to push fn f5 to get my monitor on my tv.  I dont know how to do it through the computer.  Does anyone have a idea?
<alex_mayorga> mosno, is that a bug to fill or just dummy user error?
<august_> i use kubuntu
<ibou_> when i come back from hibernation i have my session directly without entering my login/pass. And Knetworkmanager show me that i'm connected to wifi although im not...
<ibou_> i'd like to enter my login/pass
<Distance66> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<august_> if anyone has an idea that would be great help.  I have my date over and my fn button is broken hehehe...would like to watch this film but i got time
<august_> anoyone availible to help a poor man with a little problem?
<august_> or is everyone out for the night?
<mosno> alex_mayorga: Gnome and KDE standardised on the same menu system a while back i think
<mosno> alex_mayorga: so you would have been happy in the pre-standardisation days :)
<august_> ok maybe i am in the wrong place...my friend told me to ask in here...but i see nuthin...
<august_> is this like a help desk?
<august_> or?
<mosno> august_: you're just supposed to ASK the question
<_BS_> How can I sort, or keep automatically sorted, the kde menu items?
<august_> i did
<august_> my fn button is busted.  I try to push fn f5 to get my computer on my tv
<august_> how do i get it up there a different way?
<mosno> august_: well then, if anyone knows they will answer ;)
<august_> oh ok sorry then..
<august_> i am new to linux
<august_> so i know nothing
<mosno> august_: i think you're in trouble with the Fn thing... i'm pretty sure it's part of the laptop, not part of Linux
<SlimeyPe1e> it's usually done in software
<august_> oh ok i understand...must buy new laptop then...  but there is no way to get up a differnt way like on windows...left click and choose where you want the output?
<mosno> august_: but maybe if you're lucky there's software controls... depending on your laptop model
<mosno> *shrug*
<august_> ibm thinkpad
<august_> ok...i dont know... i guess i shouldnt have dropped my laptop..that is the only key that not work
<_BS_> august_ - Hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 / get to a terminal screen. If you hit F5, do you get funny characters on the screen? ^[ something or other?
<ibou_> when i come back from hibernation i have my session directly without logon. And Knetworkmanager show me that i'm connected to wifi although im not...
<ibou_> help
<_BS_> august_ - Blue Fn F5 on a thinkpad is a function of the thinkpad, not the operating system (i.e. kubuntu). If you go into setup when you boot, turn on display to both S-Video and screen at same time. When you boot again, do you see something on your TV? If not, check your TV connections, e.g. make sure TV is set to your S-Video input.
<mosno> august_: check thinkwiki
<_BS_> august_ - i.e. You should see memory count on both TV and laptop.
<august_> i back
<august_> it kick me out
<august_> sorry i pushed wrong button
<august_> dont know what you said
<august_> when i clicled control alt f1 i went to a wierd page
<august_> and i couldnt get back here
<august_> it worked before but my fn button is busted
<_BS_> august_ - Hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 / get to a terminal screen. If you hit F5, do you get funny characters on the screen? ^[ something or other?
<_BS_> Blue Fn F5 on a thinkpad is a function of the thinkpad, not the operating system (i.e. kubuntu). If you go into setup when you boot, turn on display to both S-Video and screen at same time. When you boot again, do you see something on your TV? If not, check your TV connections, e.g. make sure TV is set to your S-Video input.
<_BS_> i.e. You should see memory count on both TV and laptop.
<Distance66> Thanks SlimeyPe1e btw :)
<Bauldrick> is compiz-fusion worth having
<Distance66> and bascule
<_BS_> How can I sort, or keep automatically sorted, the kde menu items?
<august_> where is the setup?
<august_> when i boot?  how do i get to my setup?
<_BS_> august_ - when you first turn on the thinkpad, it will say press F1 for setup.
<august_> ok
<august_> and then i should click on?
<alex_mayorga> mosno, how hard would it be to have a menu-separation package or something like that :)
<_BS_> august_ - give us a break. It's not like we've memorized all the laptop bios settings in the world. Find where it talks about your video, and what is enabled at bootup. You'll have laptop (screen?), TV (S-video?), or both. Choose both. Find it. Figure it out.
<_BS_> First - go to Ctrl-Alt-F1, press F5, only. Do you get funny characters? i.e. Is the F5 key itself broken.
<mosno> alex_mayorga: no idea, i haven't looked too closely at the 'problem'
<Distance66> woot!
<alex_mayorga> any other dual session (GNOME&KDE) users that feel the same?
<bascule> Distance66: excellent :)
<Distance66> yup
<SlimeyPe1e> Distance66: :D
<jabapyth> i just upgraded to Gutsy, and now I cant connect to the internet. Any ideas?
<Distance66> Thanks guys ;)
<SlimeyPe1e> happy to help.
<|Quest|> how to run mac osx on linux?  i dont have mac. i have a pc
<_BS_-NOT> alex_mayorga - NOT. Think why freedesktop.org even exists. K.I.S.S. - don't make me think about what system I'm on, just let me get on with my day with everything where it's supposed to be. It's not like individual users can't make their own changes anyways. Probably even scriptable.
<yoda_da_coda> does anyone know how i would go about getting kubuntu to recognise some kind of mouse input in MS Virtual PC 2007? Basically, i need some way of using a keyboard-to-mouse scenario like the ubuntu accessibility features allow, but for KDE. Perhaps there is a package i can download that will allow this?
<_BS_-NOT> |Quest| - assuming you even have mac osx, or have purchased it ... vmware or xen.
<_BS_-NOT> yoda - anything in kde accessibility useful?
<|Quest|> _BS_-NOT u dont have a mac remeber. i have a pc. so can i use it?
<yoda_da_coda> _BS_-NOT: from what i can gather on the internet, KDE only has accessibility that prevents accidental pressing of keys and such. Getting around KDE without a mouse is such a pain and im not very good with linux anymore so i dont know all the shortcut keys.
<yoda_da_coda> _BS_-NOT: so there may be something in the accessibility that does it, but i cant get into it to see for myself.
<yoda_da_coda> _BS_-NOT: any ideas?
<lee__> erg I ama try to upgrade
<deoxyna> yoda_da_coda: try system settings -> keyboard and mouse
<yoda_da_coda> deoxnya: got any suggestions on how to get into system settings? :S
<deoxyna> yoda_da_coda: it should in your menu
<yoda_da_coda> deoxyna: If this helps:, i am using KDE4 on kubuntu 7.04. I have pretty much no idea how to get into the menu. The normal shortcut keys have either changed, or it's not recognising them. And i'm running it in MS Virtual PC 2007, which is why i have the mouse problem in the first place.
<deoxyna> yoda_da_coda: i tried ms virtual pc before and i think it has a bug on capturing the mouse so i switched to virtualbox for virtualization
<ardchoille> yoda_da_coda: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<yoda_da_coda> deoxyna: it does have a problem with the mouse. there is a patch for it. the problem i have is just being able to click and point, which i can do with gnome.
<yoda_da_coda> ardchoille: maybe i should try there then. sorry if i've wasted your time.
<lee__> eh where is the update thing so I can use the commnad line apt get update?
<lee__> e the manager for KDE that is
<ardchoille> yoda_da_coda: No problem, just metioned it as you might get more help in that channel :)
<lee__> ah heck I'll jsut load ubuntus update mannager
<yoda_da_coda> ardchoille: thanks. :)
<deoxyna> yoda_da_coda: what host OS are u running on?
<lee__> eh sorry fer that...I jsut want to know what the comman line is fro running Kubuntus native update thing
<yoda_da_coda> ardchoille: host OS is windows xp pro sp2
<lee__> any one can I get the cmmand line for Ubuntus native updat mannagemt program
<lee__> please
<ardchoille> lee__: update or upgrade?
<deoxyna> yoda_da_coda: suggest u try virtualbox @ http://www.virtualbox.org/
<ardchoille> lee__: sudo apt-get update  <-- updates your sources
<lee__> eh the thing taht kicks in both
<ardchoille> lee__: sudo apt-get upgrade  <-- upgrades your apps to the latest versions
<lee__> ok
<ardchoille> lee__: If you are talking about going from Feisty to Gutsy, then command line isn't the best because you will not get apps that are new in Gutsy but weren't in Feisty, thus you will miss out on some things
<se7en_> !apt | lee__
<ubotu> lee__: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<yoda_da_coda> ardchoille: thanks. :) i'll check that out.
<ardchoille> yoda_da_coda: yw
<lee__> never mind Iam in stalling the Update manager
<omgbbqwtf> alo kubuntur's
<Szaln> hi
<omgbbqwtf> So whos the resident guru to probe with questions?
<Dr_Willis> depends on the question omgbbqwtf
<ardchoille> omgbbqwtf: There are several here :)
<omgbbqwtf> My wifi card is showing up in kt -- but its not/wont detect any networks
<Szaln> can anybody explain me what is really a dual boot? is it just USING GRUB for different partitions?
<omgbbqwtf> Dual boot --- is booting a different os
<omgbbqwtf> like windows
<omgbbqwtf> or mac
<Dr_Willis> using grub (or lilo) to boot one of seeveral different OS's
<ardchoille> Szaln: diff partitions/drives which hold diff OS's
<Dr_Willis> boot to one os... reboot pick anohter os... dual booting. :)
<omgbbqwtf> I have a wpn311 --- the driver installs fine (from what I can tell) but it doesnt find any local networks, when I know theres at least 12 since I live in an apartment complex
<omgbbqwtf> That and my mouse lags terribly slow
<Szaln> ahmm ok, i've been reading about it as a NEW feature!! kinda stupid XD... those boys didn't knew LILO.......
<Dr_Willis> Szaln:  Huh? what boyd?
<Dr_Willis> Linux has been allowing Dual booting of os's for ages. LILO used to be the standard. but grub has finally taken over in the last 3 years or so,
<Szaln> youtube's messiahs
<Dr_Willis> I think Grub2 is in the works also.
<omgbbqwtf> I can handle the laggy mouse --- its --ya know .... bearable --- but no interweb is killing me
<Dr_Willis> Talk is cheap. :) it pays to read about linux.. not watch videos.
<Szaln> grub2? on the way?
<Dr_Willis> omgbbqwtf:  if its not finding any networks at all . i wonder if the cards drivers are even installed properly.
<Dr_Willis> I dont do  wireless.. :) so cant help ya more.
<omgbbqwtf> None at all -- shows up as ath0
<omgbbqwtf> Which is correct
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omgbbqwtf> Im already there
<omgbbqwtf> nothing really exact to my problem
<Dr_Willis> thers so many types of wireless cards. and ways to get them going.. some times the docs/pages are out of date - due to kernel changes and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> Check the forums for your exact card perhaps
<nosrednaekim> omgbbqwtf: pastebin the results of "iwconfig"
<omgbbqwtf> ok no red --- ill have to reboot into Kb
<omgbbqwtf> so itll be a bit
<omgbbqwtf> but i shall return!
<nosrednaekim> omgbbqwtf: wait then
<omgbbqwtf> k
<omgbbqwtf> i believe last time i did it it showed my 2 cards
<omgbbqwtf> the atho and my intel 10/100
<nosrednaekim> omgbbqwtf: ok... run "iwlist <interface name, something like eth1 or wlan0> scan"
<omgbbqwtf> iwlist ath0?
<omgbbqwtf> most likely
<nosrednaekim> for example "iwlist ath0 scan"
<omgbbqwtf> kk --- ill do it
<Dr_Willis> i never have figured out why some wireless cards show up as eth# others as ath#< and others as other things. :)
<knology> hello
<omgbbqwtf> The chipset willis
<nosrednaekim> Dr_Willis: dependson the driver/manufacturer
<knology> i need to install firefox and I am not been able to :S
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i have some weird problems with my kubuntu. its in spanish and as example in the k menu instead of "lector de orígenes" (an "i" with a "'") appears an A followed by an ¬ like this : "lector de orA¬genes" any help plz? :)
<Dr_Willis> knology:  and 'sudo apt-get install firefox' dosent work?
<knology> can i get some help?
<nosrednaekim> !es | asdfasdfasdfasdf
<ubotu> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<knology> it apears but is not clikable
<NickPresta> knology, you have to explain your problem in greater detail
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> yeah nice noone is there and im speaking english  :)
<raw> hi, where's the custom session in the KDM session dialog gone?
<lee__> actually waht i was trying to ask for is waht was Kubuntu's update manager thingy
<lee__> the program its self tht controls the update
<Dragnslcr> lee__- you mean Adept?
<lee__> yeah
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> maybe the correct question is where to change codification of kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> asdfasdfasdfasdf: systemsettings
<lee__> eh I sjust loaded the update mannager
<knology> i go to Adept and search for firefox. it apear but is not clicable to install
<lee__> lol
<nosrednaekim> raw: custom session?
<raw> right now I can't convince KDM to source my ~/.xsession because there's no "Custom" Session
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> im afraid not nosrednaekim :) using gutsy :)
<raw> nosrednaekim: yeah the "Custom" session wich is sourcing user's ~/.xsession
<lee__> eh I have gutsy, but, when I loaded it thatis when I got all theupdate errors
<lee__> when i went to update
<lee__> so Iam trying it this way
<knology> i have dowloaded firefox but i cant install it :S
<lee__> to see if that will work
<nosrednaekim> raw: ah, well, go to some distro's channel that has one, and copy theier /etc/Xsessions/session.desktop"
<lee__> also iam running a 64 bit system
<lee__> seeing if the same errors pop up
<lee__> erg 861
<raw> nosrednaekim: KDM on Kubuntu cannot source in ~/.xsession?
<lee__> files
<nosrednaekim> raw: it can if you give it the right session script
<raw> nosrednaekim: why is Kubuntu missing this vital session script?
<nosrednaekim> raw: ask the devs
<raw> nosrednaekim: actually default/custom/failsafe are *builtin* session, meaning if custom is missing someone fucked up the configuration files pretty bad
<nosrednaekim> or deliberately took it out... in any case, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<stdin> !language | raw
<ubotu> raw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<omgbbqwtf> Back
<omgbbqwtf> Norednaekim still here?
<knology> firefox installed
<knology> thanks
<nosrednaekim> omgbbqwtf: yeah
<omgbbqwtf> --No Scan Results
<omgbbqwtf> iwconfig showed my card as Ath0 -- no Essid -- etc etc
<nosrednaekim> omgbbqwtf: and the intel one?
<omgbbqwtf> Didnt scan it -- its wired
<nosrednaekim> omgbbqwtf: oh.. ok
<nosrednaekim> so you have an atheros which isn't deecting anything? is it a 5005G?
<omgbbqwtf> no
<omgbbqwtf> Netgear WPN311
<lee__> well I found my ubuntu 7.10 cd, you want to know the irony of it?
<nosrednaekim> omgbbqwtf: ok... are youusing ndiswrapper?
<lee__> its sme wierd thing called an alternate cd thing
<lee__> any ideas on how that works?
<omgbbqwtf> Well nosrednaekim .... I do not know
<lee__> I must have hit the worn link
<nosrednaekim> lee__: you can install, but its not a liveCD
<omgbbqwtf> Ive been booting from the live CD
<lee__> ah ok
<lee__> is taht just as good or better?
<omgbbqwtf> I really dont want to format my whole C:/ to install Kubuntu --- which is what the installer wants to do
<nosrednaekim> just as good, a bit harder, but it works fine
<lee__> oh and it has soem wierd keyboard configuring thingy
<nosrednaekim> omgbbqwtf: se;ect manual partitioning
<lee__> well if this rout fails Il use that disk then to make sure Iam 7.10
<omgbbqwtf> Yah -- I get this strange map thing ... that I cant really figure out to be honest -- Im very new to the whole Distro thing
<lee__> eh me 2
<lee__> eh permision to speak freely lol
<nosrednaekim> omgbbqwtf: does automatic partitioning offer to resize your windows partition?
<lee__> the one other distro I used was PCLOS....
<omgbbqwtf> I have 2 drives --- a 250 C:/ and a 80g D:/ that windows is on --- the C:/ has retarded amounts of work data on it that formatting it just wont do
<lee__> eh ib KDE
<lee__> retarded mounts eh...
<omgbbqwtf> Shh --- my vista key got banned
<omgbbqwtf> so I had to XP onto my other drive
<lee__> hu?
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh.... I have to go.. sorry buys
<nosrednaekim> *guys
<omgbbqwtf> Peace nosrednaekim
<lee__> why did your vista key get banned?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lee__> ouch
<omgbbqwtf> That sucks ... he was theonly one of any help ---- OEM key --- but anyways --- any other suggestions on my wireles debocle?
<lee__> eh don't know enough to help
<lee__> its installing 7.10 now
<lee__> eh Ill brb when its finished
<lee__> waht the  heck jawee, hes a PCLOS person
<lee__> waht was he soig here in the support channel?
<jorge_> hola
<jorge_> una pregunta...
<jorge_> ¿cuál es el canal de ayuda para kubuntu en español?
<lee__> hello
<Strangelet> SKIM is incredibly troublesome to me, it sometimes stops me from typing anything in certain boxes at certain times. Is there a fix for this? Or a healthy alternative? (I am trying to type in Chinese)
<lee__> anyone hre have issues with updating to KDE , I ask htis in a general ?
<jorge_> hey
<jorge_> please I need help
<jorge_> hilf mir bitte!
<niall> yo
<Strangelet> SKIM is incredibly troublesome to me, it sometimes stops me from typing anything in certain boxes at certain times. Is there a fix for this? Or a healthy alternative? (I am trying to type in Chinese)
<niall> for some reason my display pic on Kopete isn't being sent to my contacts, so they can't see it. Any idea why that would be? :<
<rignes> hello there.  What command do I run to re-generate my xorg config file?  Google is usually my firend but I guess I'm not searching on the right terms.
<jorge_> necesito ayuda por favor
<jorge_> dónde está el canal de ayuda en español?
<Pupeno-> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<adydas> suggestions on kubuntu gui based video encoders?
<Pupeno-> Is there an official or semi-official Linux channel?
<jorge_> gracias
<jorge_> hola
<Pupeno-> jorge_: de nada.
<jorge_> acabo de instalar mi kubuntu
<jorge_> no puedo escuchar música ni ver videos
<jorge_> ¿qué hago?
<Strangelet> SKIM is incredibly troublesome to me, it sometimes stops me from typing anything in certain boxes at certain times. Is there a fix for this? Or a healthy alternative? (I am trying to type in Chinese)
<Zombocom> are there any good graphing programs out there?
<lee__> No but I have a really funny fdog that took a flat basket ball and made it round lol
<ardchoille> Zombocom: dia, graphviz ?
<Szaln> one question mates. do not throw me to the bin, please, is a little bit related to XP.
<Zombocom> graphviz?
<ardchoille> !info graphviz
<ubotu> graphviz (source: graphviz): rich set of graph drawing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12-4ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 328 kB, installed size 924 kB
<Zombocom> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Zombocom> !xaos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xaos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Szaln> i have a xp partition, and want to resize it to install another linux flavor, but the defrag util shows me that there are some bits in the middle of the partition. can i resize it with qtparted without any data lost? is there any way to place those annoying bits in the start of the partition?
<TheAlien> screw windows
<ardchoille> Szaln: I have heard this can be done, but you probably are best served going to a Windows channel for help with defragging Windows
<Strangelet> SKIM is incredibly troublesome to me, it sometimes stops me from typing anything in certain boxes at certain times. Is there a fix for this? Or a healthy alternative? (I am trying to type in Chinese)
<TheAlien> just erase it all do yourself a favor
<Szaln> haha, yes maybe it is the best option, screw it, but in the faculty still own those privative office suits, and i need to format my doc as they like
<Szaln> openofffice is good, but i need the post-format
<Strangelet> Szaln: OpenOffice can export .docs very well
<Strangelet> Szaln: Not sure about stuff such as .ppts, but I am sure it should work
<Szaln> yes, very well, but i think not perfect at all
<Szaln> unfortunately
<Szaln> in the other hand, i did not tested any cad software in linux
<Strangelet> Szaln: cad software?
<Szaln> so, still xp-dependant for some things
<Szaln> yes
<Szaln> I use Autodesk's
<hydrogen> CAD on linux is pretty not that happening
<Strangelet> Szaln: Ehh, donno waht cad software is :P
<ardchoille> apt-cache search --names-only cad
<ardchoille> ;)
<niall> for some reason my display pic on Kopete isn't being sent to my contacts, so they can't see it. Any idea why that would be? :<
<Szaln> thanks ardchoille, do you experienced any of those? any opinion?
<nicholai> hi...after updating to 7.10, all shaded menus are so faint that they are impossible to read
<nicholai> any idea why that is?
<ardchoille> Szaln: Never used an cad software, but installing is a simple "sudo apt-get install package_name" away :)
<Szaln> of course.... the lab is always open, despite it is 5 AM in spain........ :-D
<niall> nicholai: have you tried just changed the colour scheme?
<girishk> hi , am i on #kubuntu on freenode ?
<girishk> can anyone help
<nicholai> niall: well, some color schemes do work better but shouldn't the standard one be ok already? it looked fine before the update
<girishk> can anyone help pls
<ardchoille> girishk: What do you need help with?
<colorlessblueide> I have a (I hope quick) Flash 9 question.  Anyone who might be able to help?
<girishk> ardchoille: i just installed kubuntu dapper
<girishk> i am a newbie, and need to know more for my projects
<niall> I just want to know why no one can see my display pic or emoticons on Kopete :(
<girishk> i installed it but my screen res is big
<girishk> meaning i dont think it has installed the graphics card properly, or whatever you call it. hence my presence here.
<Aulus> I'm having trouble starting KDE 4 in xephyr; when I type "Xephyr :1" into the konsole, I get a black fuzzy screen. How do I tell it to run the startkde script?
<colorlessblueide> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ardchoille> !kde4 | Aulus
<ubotu> Aulus: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Aulus> ardchoille: those are the instructions I followed...
<ardchoille> Aulus: Any hint from the last bit?
<bazhang> haha
<girishk> is 7.10 better than the 6.06 ?
<ardchoille> girishk: 7.10 ir more recent
<ardchoille> *is
<girishk> am on 6.06 how to upgrade to 7.10
<girishk> am running kubuntu 6.06 dapper
<ardchoille> !upgrade | girishk
<ubotu> girishk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<girishk> does the 7.10 support kde ?
<bazhang> yes
<girishk> will it fix my screen resolution problem ?
<ardchoille> !fixres | girishk
<ubotu> girishk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<girishk> how do i get the terminal up ?
<ardchoille> girishk: press alt+f2, type in "konsole" (without quotes), click Run
<lee_> ok guys, iam going to attempt an upgrade wish me luck
<lee_> eh hahts the name of adpt manger ?
<bazhang> good luck lee_
<ardchoille> lee_: adept_manager
<lee_> ty
<colorlessblueide> I have a question about installing a .deb file
<colorlessblueide> Anyone able to help me with this?
<se7en_> !ask | colorlessblueide
<ubotu> colorlessblueide: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: Before attempting to install a .deb package, check the repos to see if the app is there.
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: a good way to search the repos is to open a terminal and type: apt-cache search <app name>
<colorlessblueide> se7en_:   Thanks for the note.  I've been told to ask before asking by some --- my apologies for getting it wrong here.
<se7en_> np colorlessblueide what do you want to install
<colorlessblueide> se7en_: The question stems from a bug-fix to flash 9; according to the wiki, the bugfix requires removing flashplugin-nonfree, and then installing http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb, which I've downloaded.
<TheAlien> hey does anybody know how to solve adept telling me that another process is using the packaging system database?
<colorlessblueide> (This is apparently an advance of the 8.04 Hardy release.)
<avvs> any change someone could help a psuedonoob get MSN video chat working under gutsy?
<avvs> *chance
<ardchoille> TheAlien: yes, close the other app. only one app can use the db at a time
<TheAlien> it s closed
<avvs> (for kopete)
<TheAlien> I was updating and the computer froze and I had to turn it off
<stdin> !aptfix | TheAlien
<ubotu> TheAlien: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TheAlien> now its telling me that
<ardchoille> stdin: Thanks
<TheAlien> !aptfix is that a command?
<stdin> TheAlien: no, read what ubotu said
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> TheAlien: ! is a trigger for the bot
<mot_> when in the compiz settings can i change windows open/close maximize/minimize effects?
<avvs> how do i open up a port (to use my webcame) on my router?
<ardchoille> !compiz | mot_
<ubotu> mot_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<stdin> avvs: that's specific to your router, see your manual
<avvs> stdin: ok, thanks
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Sorry for the misdirected-answer. The package I wish to install is a replacement (early 8.04 Hardy) patch for the Flash9 bug in flashplugin-nonfree.
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: Yeah, my bad, I didn't know you meant flash, but the advice serves for most app/packages
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Absolutely agree.  I spent about an hour searching and checking before heading to IRC, so as not to waste toooooo much bandwidth.
<colorlessblueide> !deb | colorlessblueide
 * stdin smacks ubotu with the boot o' lag
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ardchoille> stdin: ubotu doesn't respond when you pipe it back to your own nick?
<stdin> ahh, it msg's him
<ardchoille> ah
 * stdin hugs ubotu and retracts the boot o' lag
<ardchoille> Where does konqueror keep its cache?
<stdin> ardchoille: /var/tmp/kdecache-(your username)/http/
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, yeah, just noticed the symlink to that, thanks
<pf_> I have recently updated to linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic from linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic. I tried to remove my older version with "apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic", but it wants to uninstall linux-generic, linux-image-generic, etc. along with it. Is this normal? Aren't these supposed to depend on the latest available version?
<pf_> and is there a linux equivalent to Winsplit Revolution? I've been trying a few tiling window managers but I haven't found anything conclusive thus far.
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Yeah, ubotu politely told me to use a private message.  (I'm still learning the ropes on IRC; sorry for the boorishness.)  Now I'm trying to follow its advice.
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: no problem :)
<qwerqwerqwerqwer> can you guyz tell me whats a nick collision? i got it everytime but only in this net O,o
<lee_> eh what does Could not calulate upgrade mean?
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Do you mind if I still ask a few questions on the topic, as I'm not sure I've succeeded, and pretty sure I didn't.  :-)
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: Which topic?
<lee_>   eh I   tried to update but it said it could not calculate upgrade waht odes that mean?
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: It doesn't hurt at all to ask stuff about kubuntu here
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: It's just when you're searching fro things with the bot that it's best to do it in a PM
<lee_> eh I  tied to upgrade to kde 4 it said Ii culd not calculate upgrade, what does that error men?
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille:  Installing a .deb I've downloaded to fix a Flash problem.    Understand re the PM; of course, when ubotu responded to use a PM, I had to look up the \\query command.  Really, I've been using linux for years, but I'm not savvy on IRC.
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: to install a .deb package: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ardchoille> lee_: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Thanks.  The ubotu said to "click" on the package.  I almost always use the CLI, and never konqueror, so it took awhile.  Didn't appear to work in konqueror anyways.  Your dpkg command appears to have taken, in any event.
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: double-click on a .deb package opens a gui for installing, but I don't use much in the way of gui's
<lee_> ok wiping drive and installing something else
<lee_> I get errors on both ubuntu and kubuntu, I guess it is broken
<se7en_> does someone use scribus and can tell me why i can
<se7en_> ...export to  PDF/X-3
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Yeah, me neither, although there are some times it works well.  But . . . the "click" in konqueror failed, while the dpkg command worked!!!  My wife will be very happy (she uses Flash much more than I do).
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: Perhaps you need to tweak the file association for .deb files?
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: kcmshell filetypes
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Well, the gui installer started, but seemed to crash.  The dpkg finished successfully, and now flash works in some cases where it didn't before.  It still isn't working on my wife's favorite local TV news station, however.
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: Ah, ok
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Yeah, it's giving an "Express install is not supported by this version of the Flash Player . . . " message.
<mint2> when i download linux, in my case, kubuntu
<mint2> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/kubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<mint2> do i get the amd64 or what ?
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: Ah, so that's a limitation of that specific package, not the installer itself
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Yeah, but I'm surprised that a "well-developed" and "well-supported" app like flash is such a mess.
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: And, yes, I agree that it's Flash's fault.
<yao_ziyuan> just tried fedora/kde
<yao_ziyuan> it sucks more than kubuntu :)
<sigma_1234> how do i create a new user account?
<yao_ziyuan> sigma_1234: Control Center...
<sigma_1234> whats wrong with kubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> System Settings
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu's east asian language display and input sucks
<sigma_1234> how do i do it in konsole?
<se7en_> or useradd
<se7en_> or adduser
<mint2> alt+tab
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Any idea why some of the apps will say "you have Flash 7" installed, when I *know* that Flash 9 is installed?
<mint2> and konsole
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Could that be a Firefox problem?
<sigma_1234> well it wasnt really designed for that
<sigma_1234> perhaps the app was designed for flash7?
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: No idea, I don't use flash
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Alas, the boss insists we do.  :-)   Thanks very much for your help, however.  I like the helpfulness on this channel.  I remember some of the USENET flamewars as well as some of the snarkiness in other help fora.
<ardchoille> colorlessblueide: np :) This channel rocks!
<colorlessblueide> ardchoille: Absotively, posilutely!!!  So, I'd best go with a general query again.  Have a great night!
<colorlessblueide> Numerous sites tell me (Firefox) that I'm using Flash7; I have Flash9 installed, per the latest bugfix.  Anyone able to help?
<jalbert_> hello anybody here?
<jalbert_> ardchoille?
<vivek> I have installed comfiz fusion in my Kubuntu 7.10 but am unable to run it...please help
<jalbert_> Doctor_Nick?
<ardchoille> jalbert_: Please don't hilight people unnecessarily
<jalbert_> I was just checking to see if anybody was here
<vivek> I have installed comfiz fusion in my Kubuntu 7.10 but am unable to run it...please help
<ardchoille> jalbert_: Might be a good idea to refrain from doing that :)
<jalbert_> I'm attempting an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy
<jalbert_> OK
<jalbert_> vivek: try #compiz-fusion
<jalbert_> they're real helpful where c-f is concerned
<jalbert_> ardchoille, every time I've tried this upgrade in the past, it has crapped  out at some point or another
<jalbert_> right now the Distro Upgrade dialog is telling me it's "Fetching file 50 of 55"
<jalbert_> but it's been doing that for like half an hour
<makers_mark> i want to tri-boot ubuntu in osx (not through bootcamp) any help/advice?
<jalbert_> it's stuck on 99%
<Strangelet> I was recently attempting to remove some stuff in my trash, one of the things couldn't be deleted, so I opened up dolphin in root and deleted it then, now a message pops up everytime I want to get out of dolphin, it says "Unable to save booksmarks in /home/nicholas/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied."
<Strangelet> hm, wait, I think I may be able to solve it, how do I change the permissions of a file?
<aroo> chmod
<jalbert_> it appears that adept is stuck trying to download a particular file
<makers_mark> anyone?
<jalbert_> it keeps getting to "58 of 60" then it hangs for a bit then starts over
<aroo> Strangelet, http://www.ss64.com/bash/chmod.html for reference, about halfway down the page is a white box that allows you to generate the 3 numbers you need to change the permissions to what you need
<Strangelet> aroo: oh! thank you! Saved me a lot of time on this. :)
<ardchoille> jalbert_: I aksed you to not hilight people unnecessarily. I don't do upgrades, so I know nothing about them.
<jalbert_> who did I highlight unnecessarily?
<ardchoille> me
<aroo> Upgrades are hit or miss.
<jalbert_> I was just directing a question to you
<jalbert_> I did not know that was considered impolite
<ardchoille> jalbert_: Direct your new questions to the channel and folks will reply if they can help
<jalbert_> is there a better way to do this perhaps?
<aroo> Two partitions, / and /home. Format / and put Gutsy on it. Keep anything you don't want to lose in /home.
<aroo> Never have to worry about upgrades again.
<jalbert_> it's been "Preparing the upgrade" for like an hour now
<jalbert_> Ialready have a seperate /home partition
<Strangelet> aroo: It worked! :D happiness is restored. and such.
<aroo> Strangelet, :)
<jalbert_> so just install Gutsy into the root partition?
<aroo> jalbert_, just move anything you don't want to lose into /home. Boot from Gutsy Live CD, and put it on /.
<jalbert_> cool thanks
<aroo> jalbert_, just make sure you don't tell it to format /home obviously.
<jalbert_> yeah of course
<jalbert_> thanks
<aroo> No problem. I've never had luck with upgrades so that's how I've done it in the past.
<jalbert_> if this upgrade fails, that's what I'll do
<jalbert_> ok
<jalbert_> but then I'll have to reinstall all my applications all over again, right?
<aroo> If they're located on /, yes.
<jalbert_> awwww
<jalbert_> "
<jalbert_> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<jalbert_> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<jalbert_> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<jalbert_> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<jalbert_> ooops
<jalbert_> didnt thing that would be so big
<jalbert_> maybe I need to update my repositories list?
<jalbert_> aww screw it
<jalbert_> I'll just reformat and reinstall
<aroo> Yea!
<jalbert_> see you all later
<jalbert_> gnite
<aroo> Good luck
<se7en_> jalbert_: you could cp /var/cache/apt/archives/  that would save some download time on installing
<Kamilov> hi
<mint2> r u using ubuntu Kamilov ?
<Kamilov> Kubuntu
<Kamilov> I've got a problem in changing my screen resolution
<mint2> gutsy ?
<Kamilov> yes
<Kamilov> When I click the Desktop icon in kde4-systemsettings my screen goes blank
<mint2> does gutsy run kde4 ?
<mint2> i mean does it include it
<Kamilov> nope
<Kamilov> but it's got its repository
<flamesage> Hello?
<flamesage> Anyone alive? :/
<flamesage> Guess not :(
<devilsadvocate> yep
<flamesage> hey
<Cavallo> maybe :)
<flamesage> Ok I have a question!
<flamesage> Is there a way to keep KDE 3.x and KDE 4.x Menus seperate?
<flamesage> (I havn't installed KDE 4 yet)
<flamesage> But I don't want mixed menus, and KDE 4.x items in KDE 3.x menu.
<Cavallo> why my fonts are so unreadable: http://shrani.si/f/2c/fc/4e7wF2Ak/snapshot1.png ? It's very har to read something like that :/ Any suggestions ?
<devilsadvocate> as far i know, that isnt possible
<devilsadvocate> but i may be wrong :P
<flamesage> argh
<flamesage> Is there a way to backup the menu before installing KDE 4?
<kye> whats the issue behind doing that? could you still run the same app anyway?
<flamesage> huh?
<flamesage> Yeah but I don't want a bunch of random KDE 4 apps in my KDE 3 menu.
<Cavallo> flamesage: dont worry. There not very much apps in menu for kde4....
<Cavallo> for now ...
<flamesage> Hmm
<flamesage> Ok.
<Kamilov> How can I get into restricted drivers menu in KDE4?
<flamesage> Is there a way once I install KDE 4 to remove it and all of the apps it installed?
<devilsadvocate> Kamilov: restricted-manager-kde ?
<devilsadvocate> flamesage: I suppose there should be, but it probably wont be easy.
<flamesage> argh
<Kamilov> nothing like this
<flamesage> Perhaps I should dualboot?
<flamesage> eh..
<flamesage> oh well
<devilsadvocate> Kamilov: you installed kde4 over your normal kubuntu 7.10 install?
<flamesage> I'll just install KDE 4 :)
<Kamilov> yes
<Kamilov> then I removed kde3 packages
<devilsadvocate> flamesage: its not worth it - dual boot. You'll rarely go back to ke 3 :P
<Kamilov> and reinstalled kde4 again
<flamesage> When did they say there releasing 4.1?
<Cavallo> july or august I think
<Cavallo> not sure
<Kamilov> I remember I could do it 2-3 days ago when they released new xorg-core
<Kamilov> ...,
<Kamilov> I coud access Desktop
<devilsadvocate> Kamilov: removed _all_ the kde4 packages?
<devilsadvocate> Kamilov: ah, restricted drivers
<flamesage> Are they saying KDE 4.1 will be the "real" KDE4 (meaning, all of the functionaility of 3.x?)
<devilsadvocate> Kamilov: try to install restricted-manager-kde
<Kamilov> ok
<devilsadvocate> flamesage: thats what im hearing just now. Kde4 seems to be pretty decent for the average user though. I'm just having some proxy relatd issues
<Kamilov> I just don't have a frontend :)) thanks
<Kamilov> 2nd think
<Kamilov> how to enable console like tty1-tty6 ?
<Kamilov> ctrl-F1-F6 doesn't work
<Cavallo> why my fonts are so unreadable: http://shrani.si/f/2c/fc/4e7wF2Ak/snapshot1.png ? It's very har to read something like that :/ Any suggestions ?
<devilsadvocate> Kamilov: ctrl+alt+f1
<devilsadvocate> Cavallo: no clue. sorry. you can google around for anti-aliasing (which i see you are already doing) and maybe subpixex font rendering
<Kamilov> but I cna't type anything
<Kamilov> there is only a "_" lashing
<Kamilov> flashing
<devilsadvocate> Kamilov: give it a few seconds
<devilsadvocate> if not, try f2. f1 might be locked up by som e process
<devilsadvocate> i've noticed that ssometimes, not sure what happens
<Cavallo> devilsadvocate: thanks
<Cavallo> brb
<Kamilov> the same flashing "_" but now I have to repaint my desktop
<devilsadvocate> Kamilov: then i guess i dont know what the problem is. try all of them, from 1 to 6. if nothing happens after a short while try typing in your login id and hitting enter (although i doubt that'l work)
<flameasge> Ok I'm in KDE 4 now
<flameasge> It's not.. bad
<flameasge> Though it's missing a few things :(
<flameasge> Isn't there a way to get more widgets in KDE4?
<mot_> ich will
<flameasge> Isn't there some kind of extra package I can install?
<yao_ziyuan> Kubuntu 7.10 KDE 4.0 Remaster
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if this iso can install to hard disk?
<flameasge> huh
<flameasge> whats it mean by "Remaster
<yao_ziyuan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<flameasge> oh
<flameasge> It's simply the KDE 4 release?
<yao_ziyuan> dunno
<yao_ziyuan> the filename is kubuntu-kde4.0-i386.iso
<yao_ziyuan> which suggests kubuntu+kde4
<yao_ziyuan> but can it install to hard disk?
<flameasge> yeah
<flameasge> I tried that one
<flameasge> you can BUT..
<yao_ziyuan> but what?
<flameasge> I think it's better to go from KDE 3.x to 4.x
<flameasge> because theres no network manager for KDe 4 yet.
<flameasge> and theres quite a few things missing from a pure KDE 4 environment
<yao_ziyuan> what can that cost?
<flameasge> no wireless.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm using an Ethernet thing
<jamman105> hey, anyone git the now playing plugin to work in kopete? kde4, of course...
<ardchoille> jamman105: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<flameasge> lets move over there :P
<yao_ziyuan> does Hardy Alpha 3 comes with KDE 4?
<flameasge> Uhh
<flameasge> I believe so.
<flameasge> Don't quote me
<flameasge> But I think it's the second option on the window manager selection.
<yao_ziyuan> i think kde4 can't solve the skim+scim problem
<yao_ziyuan> english myth:
<yao_ziyuan> does today's english still not support the sentence pattern "i think something does not somewhat"?
<mark__> hey can anyone help me with compiz?
<mark__> lol theres 315 people here any no ones responding?
<yao_ziyuan> 315...
<mark__> 316 now..
<asdasdsa> hello my please lcd is giving me dark picture when video plays. it was good on etime that's how i knew i couldn't see anything before. how can i get it work bright? thank you :f
<bahman> How could I add Konqueror browser in Ubuntu?!
<mark__> well regardless whenever i start compiz it shows 4 desktops in the bottom right of the screen, but through the system settings it shows only 2 is enabeled. when i try and use the 3d cube feature of compiz it just shows the desktops as a double sided piece of paper with only 2 desktops. if i try and enable more desktops through the system settings its the same thing but the number of desktops in the bottom right is multiplied by 2
<mark__> anyone who can help plz pm me
<surgy> i need a good program that will monitor stocks and display them on my desktop..... any ideas?
<mark__> stock watch superkaramba widgit
<se7en_> surgy:  i don't know about socket but have a look at conky
<surgy> what is superkaramba?
<mark__> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33942
<mark__> a widgit manager
<mark__> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<se7en_> sorry stocks not sockets :) i think i go sleep now surgy
<surgy> :)
<surgy> lkaterz se7en_
<mark__> once installed open the stock watch .SKZ file with superkaramba
<mark__> and highlight widgit and click add to desktop
<surgy> do i have superkaramba?
<mark__> its dosent come pre loaded on ubuntu or kubuntu
<mark__> you need to install
<surgy> is it in the repos?
<mark__> yar
<surgy> thnx man
<mark__> np
<surgy> how do i configure which stocks are displayed?
<mark__> right click the widgit and click configure theme
<mark__> you can add your symbols through there
<surgy> and that will change the stock that is being displayed?
<mark__> should after you hit OK
<surgy> so i need to know the symbol ok man thnx alot
<terrrorist> hello my please lcd is giving me dark picture when video plays. it was good on etime that's how i knew i couldn't see anything before. how can i get it work bright? thank you :f
<mark__> np, enjoi
<surgy> yep
<surgy> laterz
<surgy> i can get rid of the .skz file now right?
<mark__> yeah, make sure you save your sessions so superkaramba and your widgits will load up on next reboot
<surgy> save my sessions?
<terrrorist> hello my please lcd is giving me dark picture when video plays. it was good on etime that's how i knew i couldn't see anything before. how can i get it work bright? thank you :f
<mark__> in system settings open up the session manager (should be on the secondary page) and select manually save sessions
<mark__> then click the K menu and click save current session, then rather than loading up the apps that were loaded where you left off it will load only the apps running when you saved the session
<mark__> tis a beautiful thing
<bahman> How could I register my nickname
<bahman> ?!
<mark__> well regardless whenever i start compiz it shows 4 desktops in the bottom right of the screen, but through the system settings it shows only 2 is enabeled. when i try and use the 3d cube feature of compiz it just shows the desktops as a double sided piece of paper with only 2 desktops. if i try and enable more desktops through the system settings its the same thing but the number of desktops in the bottom right is multiplied by 2
<Cavallo> bahman: /msg nickserv help
<terrrorist> hello my please lcd is giving me dark picture when video plays. it was good on etime that's how i knew i couldn't see anything before. how can i get it work bright? thank you :f
<bahman> Cavallo I register in this way: /,sg bahman <PASS> but couldn't send any private msg!
<mint2> can anyone help
<mint2> trying to download wine
<mint2> but adept says "coult not commit changes"  Adept batch
<mint2> anyone ?
<surgy> lol
<surgy> if you restart your system or log out it will more than likely fix this issue
<mint2> surgy:  can u help ?
<mint2> and then will i be able to install it ?
<surgy> oh and btw adept sucks
<mint2> what would you advise then
<surgy> you should use the terminal using the command "sudo apt-get"
<surgy> for wine, kill adept
<surgy> make sure its turned off
<surgy> then open the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<surgy> without the ""
<mint2> adept downloads it and all, but when it installs it says that
<surgy> yeah adept sucks
<mint2> but i like that auto update feature
<mint2> i mean am a newbie it greatly helps the migration
<surgy> its unstable, slow uglly and i cant ever find exactly what i want, its much faster and generally better to do things like this using the terminal
<surgy> yeah use the auto update feature
<mint2> from adept u mean ?
<surgy> but if you want to use linux you kindof need to learn to use the terminal
<surgy> yeah
<mint2> yeah    ultimately
<mint2> thats my aim
<mint2> but i need to walk before i run
<surgy> its just when you want to add a package that isnt allready installed use the terminal, but let adept handle your auto updates
<mint2> it did the same withthe auto updates i think
<surgy> so start by killing all aplications except this
<surgy> its verry important that adept is turned off
<surgy> and then open a terminal
<retardedd> hello my please lcd is giving me dark picture when video plays. it was good on etime that's how i knew i couldn't see anything before. how can i get it work bright? thank you :f
<surgy> retardedd: that makes little sense but check your kde menu and look in system settings and then go to display, if its not there then you need to look in your xorg.conf
<surgy> mint2: ok you need to type this "sudo apt-get update" without the "" and look what it says, it will check for updates and download what you need,
<surgy> mint2: and then to get wine the command is "sudo apt-get install wine"
<surgy> and if you wanted to search the repositories for wine the command whould be "sudo apt-cache search wine" and if you wanted to uninstall wine the command whould be "sudo apt-get remove wine"
<surgy> get it?
<mint2> sorta
<surgy> feal free to ask questions, but whatever you do trust me, using a gui in linux is not the way to go, the best way to aproach it (or for me it was when i migrated) is to use the terminal to set up the gui how you want it
<surgy> and after its set up then use the gui
<mint2> thanks, wanna go easy
<surgy> you want to do it the easy way?
<mint2> i mean i wanna be able to do it in the terminal shortly
<mint2> its hardly been 2 days, lol go easy on me sarge
<surgy> lol
 * mint2 does his lunges
<surgy> well start copy pasteing then :) theres nothing easy about linux, and its hard to do anything, but remember when your done setting it up exactly how you want it, it will stay that way forever
<mint2> again !!
<mint2> could not commit changes
<mint2> why is it doing this
<surgy> using adept?
<surgy> did you restart?
<surgy> did you update useing adtitude?
<surgy> aptitude*
<mint2> wait let me restart
<mint2> i did
<mint2> u mean reboot the whole pc
<surgy> or just log out
<surgy> and back
<girish> right
<surgy> hi mint2
<mint2> logged back in
<mint2> again could not commit changes
<mint2> what could it be
<surgy> ok man you ready to do it the right way?
<mint2> honestly, i wanna get adept to work. it would be a great tool for me for now
<mint2> not so much for wine, i run xp home too
<surgy> its harder for me to tell you click here and then there and then here and there than it is for me to give you a command that you can copy/paste
<mint2> coul du help me get adept workin properly ?
<surgy> ive been using kubuntu for a year and a half now and i still cant get adept to work right half the time, its not that great of a program
<surgy> mint2: yeah but you have to do some terminal work but not much
<surgy> close adept and open a terminal
<mint2> ok
<surgy> now type this:
<surgy> sudo apt-get update
<surgy> it will prompt you for your root password, and when you type it it will look like your not typing it
<surgy> thats so the other guy in the room doesnt know your pw
<mint2> ok it says reading package lists.. done
<surgy> ok and now its prompting forthe next command?
<surgy> ok the next one is this:
<surgy> sudo apt-get update
<surgy> sorry
<surgy> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mint2> didnt i type it ?
<mint2> ok lets type again
<surgy> no
<surgy> its upgrade this time
<vivek> how  to run compiz fusion in Kubuntu 7.10????
<surgy> !compiz | vivek
<ubotu> vivek: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jamman105> hello
<surgy> hi
<jamman105> has anybody gotten the kde4 kopete to export the user picture thingy?
<vivek> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<vivek> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<surgy> vivek: you should type /msg before you ask ubotu a question
<LamerMan> hi everyone! how could i make program dump its "core"? how when it's written "core dumped" there is no core in the folder with the program :(
<LamerMan> :(
<jamman105> LamerMan, that means that something bad happened
<jamman105> haha.. but i couldnt tell you what it is
<LamerMan> yeah i know. Bu i need the core for debugging
<biovore> LamerMan: the coredump file will be in the directory you ran the program from..
<biovore> probably your home dir..
<LamerMan> but there is nothing
<LamerMan> i use kubuntu 7.10 i386
<jamman105> LamerMan, did the program give you any info?
<biovore> well might have not run from your home directory then..
<LamerMan> jamman105, i need just core :) i cant find it
<mint2> anyone can help with a buggy adept ?
<LamerMan> biovore, do i have to run any program to get the core from my home directory?
<icewaterman> shouldnt usb 2.0 support dma?
<LamerMan> i wrote a program in my home dir which receives SIGSEGV, but there's no core in its folder (/home/user/program) anyway :(
<jamman105> LamerMan, did you run the program from the terminal?
<LamerMan> jamman105 yes
<jamman105> LamerMan, well, ive got nothing then
<LamerMan> thanks anyway for trying to help :)
<jamman105> LamerMan, haha... any time. ill probably be more help in like... 12 hours or so...
<surgy> !ati | mint2
<ubotu> mint2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ruslan> helo im new to linux trying to install nvidia drivers,and need to kill x server,can someone help me,i searched forums none of the methods work,im runing kubuntu,txanx
<jamman105> ruslan, press ctrl+alt+f1
<jamman105> then login
<jamman105> then "sudo killall kdm"
<ruslan> im trying to install nvidia drivers can someone,i need to kill x server,can someone plese help
<LamerMan> core saves now, i just forgot to setrlimit(RLIMIT_CORE, &rlim); :)
<jamman105> ruslan, ctrl+alt+f1
<jamman105> then login
<jamman105> then sudo killall gdm
<jamman105> if that doesnt work, sudo killall kdm
<ruslan> ctr alt f1 doesnt work
<jamman105> meaning?
<jamman105> it doesnt give you a terminal?
<ruslan> sudo killall kdm kills my system,cntr alt f1 doesnt give me terminal,im running kubuntu
<jamman105> well instead of killall kdm try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<jamman105> thats more graceful
<ruslan> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop,that killed my system to,it took me to black screen i could type but it wasnt command prompt,sorry 4 questions im new to linux
<oliver> hi good morning ...
<ruslan> is there a easier way to install nvidia drivers?like livna in fedora
<oliver> is there explaination why a scanner is nor recognized in hardy when it was in gutsy
<emilsedgh> ruslan: restricted manager
<emilsedgh> ruslan: System Settings->Advanced->Restricted Manager
<oliver> and ruslan: u have to insatll first
<oliver> ruslan: install, sorry
<oliver> is there explaination why a scanner is not recognized in hardy when it was in gutsy    "CANON Lide60"
<ruslan> ok my problem is this:i cant booy with my nvidia card,i gotta swith to my onboard intel card to boot,when i go to restricted manager i cant select my card because "status not in use"
<sgrover> oliver: hardy is still beta, and you're surprised things aren't "perfect"??  :)
<sgrover> ruslan: can you use the nvidia card, but using the "nv" drivers?
<oliver> sgrover: don't they start off with what they already have (i.e. Hardware Database)
<ruslan> nv drivers?the pacage from nvidia website?
<oliver> sgrover: and BTW even its beta (ALPHA 3 actually) it runs very stable, i was just wondering
<sgrover> oliver: sorry, I can't speculate on how the devs do things.  But, I would suspect it's an issue of getting the right details to the scanner routines.
<sgrover> Kinda like adding a printer to the foomatic database...
<sgrover> sorry, scanners haven't been a high requirement for me.. :(
<oliver> sgrover: nevermind
<oliver> sgrover: i was just wondering since it worked in gutsy
<sgrover> ruslan ? you still here?  Check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file - near the bottom of the file will be a "device" section for your video card there.  does the driver line say "nv" or "nvidia"?
<sgrover> oliver: understood.  sorry didn't mean to come across as snippy... just haven't touched Hardy (yet)...  But I tend to stick with the official releases for stability reasons... (on my business machines...)
<oliver> sgrover: u did not :-), i changed from gutsy to suse10.3 and back to hardy (since yesterday)
<oliver> sgrover: so i like to play around with different distros, so far i love kubuntu
<oliver> bye for now, cu
<sgrover> oliver: yep, kubuntu does it for me too.  But I DO play with other distros - in VMs though.
<sgrover> night.
<oliver> night (here its good morning)
<oliver> bye
<ubuntu> hello,im new 2 linux,switch my video cards,and now all i get is black screen with command prompt,is there a command that i can type to het back to gui?like win in windows
<ubuntu> hi,imnew to linux can someone help
<jussi01> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<surgy> is it ok to poll this channel if its on subject?
<emilsedgh> ubuntu: ask!
<fignew> guys he already did
<sui> hi
<fignew> [04:33] <ubuntu> hello,im new 2 linux,switch my video cards,and now all i get is black screen with command prompt,is there a command that i can type to het back to gui?like win in windows
<ubuntu> i did no one answered
<Jmordenata> fignew try startx
<fignew> lol, tell ubuntu, not me ;)
<surgy> fignew: and its not windows, its Xwindows
<Jmordenata> ok, so ubuntu, try startx xD
<ubuntu> thats the command?cause im running live cd right now
<sui> ubuntu: what do you mean with "switch my video cards'?
<ubuntu> i have nvidia pci and live cd wouldnt boot with it al i would get is command prompt,so i figured if i installed kubuntu with my onboard card,and then installed nvidia drivers it would boot but it didnt,so now im stuck with black screen command prompt
<emonkey> ctrl+Shift+F7
<ubuntu> is there a command tht i can inter to get back to gui?
<sui> ubuntulog: you installed kubuntu with your nvidia card and it does not work and after that you rebooted without your nvidia card? is that right?
<ubuntu> no i installed kubuntu with my onboard card,then after instalation i installed nvidia drivers and switced back to nvidia
<ubuntu> and now all i see is uername:username~$
<surgy> ubuntu you need to read about that a bit
<ubuntu_> ok so now let me ask something... look I'm talking to you from a MacBook with a Kubuntu 6.06 LIveCD, because I can't boot my MacBook; it's stuck in the loading. When I try to mount the HD from Kubuntu I get an error like this one: "mount: no se puede encontrar /dev/sda2 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab" Which means something like "I couldn't found /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab... What can I do?
<surgy> !nvidia | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sui> ubuntulog: ok, now ii got it. which card do you have?
<ubuntu> 3d fx 5500 pci 256mb
<sui> ubuntulog: 3dfx? is that an old voodoo-card?
<ubuntu> i tried instaling like 5 different distros and all got same problem,only once that worked with my card wewre fedora,and few others
<ubuntu> no nvidia
<ubuntu> nvidia fx5500 526mb pci
<ubuntu> i mean 256mb
<ubuntu> elive,gos,vector had same problem,fedora worked but fedora realy buggy
<sui> ubuntu: if you already installed the nvidia-driver as explained in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto I suppose you need to configure tour xorg.conf manually
<ubuntu> ok i will get to that,if you tell me what to type so i can get back to gui from command prompt,cause im running live cd now
<ubuntu> when kubuntu boots i get progress bar with kubuntu logo but after that command prompt
<ubuntu> is there a command like win used to be in windows to start linux from comand prompt?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: startx
<sui> ubuntu: if you configured your xserver properly kubuntu should do this alone
<Lynoure> ubuntu: if by 'linux' you mean kde :)
<Lynoure> once you have a command prompt, you have already successfully started linux :)
<ubuntu> i mean gui graphical desktop not black screen with letters
<sui> ubuntu: you see the command propt. it's  uername:username~$ and there you can type startx
<justin_> where can i get a C++ compiler for kubuntu
<ubuntu> thanx,im gonna try that,b right back
<jussi01> justin_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<klaus328> zusammen! kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen!? wie bekomme ich die 3 d beschleunigung bei einer nvidia grafikkarte hin??danke schon mal...
<jussi01> !de | klaus328
<ubotu> klaus328: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wa> hi
<justin_> im trying to add another mirror to the sources.list in /etc/apt but it wont let me it says im not root and debain wont let you log in as root
<se7en_> justin_: sudo nano /etc/apt/source.lst
<se7en_> !root | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<justin_> sudo? root? i thought sudo was a backend package manager
<jpatrick> !sudo | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<wietse> hiya
<Lynoure> justin_: kind of understandable mistake, if you mostly have seen sudo in the context of installing or removing packages :)
<wietse> i'm trying to install audacity but am experiencing a few problems
<wietse> can anyone help?
<Lynoure> wietse: we'll only know after we try. What kind of problems?
<justin_> i really dont have a lof of exp in debain
<gan|y|med> good morning
<wietse> well i normally use adept installer or manager or something but it comes up with the error: ' Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). '
<ubuntu> ok i tryed startx,i get no nvidia devices present and fatal eror104
<justin_> so how do i use this to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to my sources.lst
<Lynoure> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wietse> then i tried 'sudo apt-get install audacity' which then said: ' E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wietse> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wietse>  '
<Lynoure> wietse: see what ubutu said...
<wietse> ok trying
<ubuntu> and kubunt wont start with my onboard card now
<wietse> ' Errors were encountered while processing:
<wietse>  chillispot
<wietse>  '
<wietse> will i need to reboot?
<Lynoure> wietse: no. just something wrong in the chillispot, reboot won't make a difference
<wietse> ok thanks ubotu and Lynoure, i think its working again :-)
<ubuntu> can someone tell me how to configure xorg to get my nvidia card to work,when i boot i get kubuntu logo screen with progress bar but command prompt after that
<_hufi_> seems that quakenet is down
<jussi01> ubuntu: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> thanx
<ubuntu> but i have 1 problem:im on my onboard video card now because kubuntu wont boot with nvidia
<ubuntu> it detected my onboard card but not nvidia because i swithed them in my bios in order to boot
<surgy> my yoda widget wont speak any ideas?
<jussi01> surgy: kde 3 or 4?
<surgy> 4
<jussi01> surgy: kde4 help in #kubuntu-kde4
<surgy> wait
<surgy> kubuntu 7.10 comes standard with kde4 right?
<jussi01> nope
<surgy> then im on 3
<jpatrick> !kde4 > surgy
<surgy> ok so i need two things i need to make my yoda talk and i need to get a working weather widget for superkaramba, and i tried there channel its more stagnent than a sesspool
<jpatrick> surgy: look for Liquid Weather on kde-look.org
<surgy> ok thank you
<surgy> and that will work with superkaramba?
<_hufi_> how i can copy a decrypted dvd?
<wietse> hi ubotu and Lynoure, sorry i'm back, but i ran the adept updater, which said after it downloaded the updates gave an error, saying there were some errors with packages or something and now the same problem occurs when trying to start either the adept manager or adept updater. Any suggestions how i can fix this forever?
<jpatrick> !dvd | _hufi_
<ubotu> _hufi_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Does anyone know how to add APs to knetworkmanager with a script?
<ksweeley> Hello, I cannot get FireFox to open in Kubuntu.
<unggnu> ksweeley, Den aus den Quellen oder den von Mozilla?
<ksweeley> I go to the K-Menu then to Internet then to Firefox and I click on it and it will not open.
<llutz> ksweeley: open a konsole, type "firefox" and watch messages for errors
<unggnu> ksweeley, Start konsole and insert firefox
<unggnu> :)
<ksweeley> Okay, I did that, I get: "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl"
<ksweeley> Every other programs work with the exception of Firefox.
<llutz> ksweeley: sudo ldconfig
<gorlak> i have a question, whats the command to list what program is accessing/using a certain directory, i keep trying to do a apt-get install, and its telling me it cant lock the download dir
<llutz> ksweeley: then try again
<ksweeley> Okay, I did the command in the Konsole, typed in my password, Firefox still will not open.
<llutz> ksweeley: one more:  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib ; sudo ldconfig
<llutz> ksweeley: then firefox again
<ksweeley> llutz: Okay, entered that command, Firefox still will not work.
<llutz> ksweeley: that's odd,  sorry no idea then
<ksweeley> Damn, because when I click on Firefox, it shows up for a few seconds on the taskbar with the other programs I have open and then it just disappears, does not open.
<jussi01> ksweeley: have you looked to see if there is a firefox process running?
<ksweeley> How do I do that?
<Sbucatone> hello what is command to get kernel iformation ?
<llutz> Sbucatone: uname -r
<llutz> ksweeley: pgrep firefox-bin
<ksweeley> Nothing shows up: "ksweeley@ksweeley-desktop:~$ pgrep firefox-bin
<ksweeley> ksweeley@ksweeley-desktop:~$"
<llutz> so none running
<Sbucatone> llutz: thank!you!!
<ksweeley> No, and when I try running it, it will not open.
<llutz> ksweeley: ldd /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin |grep gdk
<ksweeley> "root@ksweeley-desktop:~# ldd /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin |grep gdk
<ksweeley>         libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00002b28307b5000)
<ksweeley>         libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0x00002b28317d4000)"
<llutz> ksweeley: apt-cache policy firefox|grep -i install
<ksweeley> "root@ksweeley-desktop:~# apt-cache policy firefox|grep -i install
<ksweeley>   Installed: 2.0.0.11+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10"
<wietse> hiya
<wietse> i'm trying to install audacity using adept manager
<wietse> it comes up with error:
<llutz> ksweeley: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0 |grep -i install
<ksweeley> "root@ksweeley-desktop:~# apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0 |grep -i install
<ksweeley>   Installed: 2.12.0-1ubuntu3"
<llutz> ksweeley: same versions here. </end of ideas>
<Sbucatone> :) hey i have a problem with my webcam i suppose i have not chance ....http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=875
<Sbucatone> any idea?
<ksweeley> Well, what's really weird llutz is I just downloaded Firefox from the official website, extracted the files onto the desktop and when I run "firefox" from the extracted files, it works.
<slow-motion> hi
<jussi01> Hmmm, Im trying to draw a circle in krite, but I want the line slightly thicker, any ideas how to do thatP?
<llutz> ksweeley: try "sudo aptitude reinstall firefox"
<jussi01> krita*
<ksweeley> Okay, did that, still will not open from the K-Menu.
<jussi01> nm, got it
<llutz> ksweeley: try "sudo aptitude reinstall libgtk2.0-0 "  too
<davebv> Hi! I have a problem hehe
<davebv> I added the repo for the kde4 (the ppa one)
<ksweeley> Okay, did that command, still will not open through the K-Menu.
<hola> hi, why i have to create a ppp0 interface in order to connect to internet by my adsl modem?
<llutz> ksweeley: then use the one from mozilla.org :)  no, there should be a solution, but unfortunately i dont know where :(
<davebv> and I did update and dist-upgrade, so kdebase and some other packages were upgraded. And then, when I plug usb devices nothing happens, I use amarok to sync my ipod, and it was detected before but not now
<wietse> i seem to be unable to run updates/ installs using adept manager/ updater. i've added the output from adept manager when trying to install audacity here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52750/
<wietse> can anyone help?
<ksweeley> Okay, yes, the "firefox" file from the extracted files that I downloaded from getfirefox.org works and bookmarking and stuff also works.
<ksweeley> Very strange that Firefox won't work by going to the K-Menu but it does work when I click on the "firefox" file from the extracted files.
<davebv> I configure amarok to autodetect devices and a message pops up: No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window
<ksweeley> Well, thanks for trying to help llutz.
<llutz> np
<hola> hi, why i have to create a ppp0 interface in order to connect to internet by my adsl modem?
<llutz> hola: because you need a device to "talk" to your modem via pppoe
<ksweeley> One more thing, how do I get Flash to work in Firefox and Konquerer?
<llutz> ksweeley: flashplugin-nonfree, but it's broken atm
<ksweeley> Damn... Most of the sites I use requires Flash, any clue on when it will be fixed?
<kreib> in kde4 , how do you save the session, so that the same programs starts automagically on next boot
<hola> llutz: my question is...why is not possibile only with my internal ethernet device?
<serg> Hi. When i nstall NVIDA driver un Kubuntu 7.04 and start graphics session by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace everything works fine. But when i reboot black screen appears, system freezes and don't want to start. What tis the reason or how to determine it?
<llutz> hola you connect modem -> int. ethernet, but you need ppp to "talk" to your modem not ethernet, so a ppp-device is needed
<ksweeley> Do you know when Flash will be fixed?
<llutz> ksweeley: they said "soon" :(
<ksweeley> Well, that makes no sense. Most websites these days requires Flash.
<llutz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<hola> llutz: ok tnk
<davebv> can anybody help me? is anybody experiencing the same issue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52752/
<JoshOvki> morning
<_hufi_> whats youre Problem?
<JoshOvki> i  havnt got one. Here to help :)
<wietse> i seem to be unable to run updates/ installs using adept manager/ updater. i've added the output from adept manager when trying to install audacity here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52750/
<wietse> can anyone help?
<jpatrick> wietse: try "sudo apt-get install -f" from the command line
<wietse> ok
<davebv> _hufi_: was that for me?
<wietse> jpatrick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52753/
<jpatrick> !aptfix | wietse
<ubotu> wietse: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wietse> ok
<bazhang> davebv: this is a kde4 issue?
<wietse> wietse@snor:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wietse> Setting up audacity (1.3.3-1build1) ...
<wietse> Setting up chillispot (1.0-6ubuntu1) ...
<wietse> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<wietse> dpkg: error processing chillispot (--configure):
<wietse>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<wietse> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wietse>  chillispot
<wietse> oops
<wietse> sorry
<jussi01> !paste > wietse
<davebv> bazhang: I don't really know, I think is a problem when compiling the packages, it happens when I am on KDE3
<jpatrick> wietse: I don't know what /var/cache/debconf/config.dat does...
<davebv> i don't mean I compiled the packages, I am using from the repos: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<MaskedOne> why is it Kubuntu is taking 800k memory when all I'm running is this program?
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 may help with that davebv
<davebv> bazhang: ok, thank you! I will try there
<bazhang> MaskedOne: open up konsole and type top and see for yourself
<MaskedOne> looks less helpfull than ksysmonitor lol
<jpatrick> wietse: maybe: "sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<wietse> ok i'll try that
<bazhang> MaskedOne: then install htop
<MaskedOne> installing gnome system monitor just for kicks and giggles right now
<bazhang> !info htop
<ubotu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 176 kB
<wietse> jpatrick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52755/
<wietse> it did the same before
<wietse> when trying 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<MaskedOne> wth? lol
<MaskedOne> System Monitor and Htop report 151k used whilst KsysGuard reports 900k?
<nuyao> hello, is it possible to give java apps the QT look & feel?
<MaskedOne> I take it SysGuard is buggy? lol
<jel> hi all :)
<jel> What's the best way to disable the shift-backspace combination?  It's driving me nuts :)
<jpatrick> jel: killing X?
<kozz> jel: adding "DontZap" to xorg.conf
<jpatrick> kozz: ahh, I read "describe"
<MaskedOne> so anyone have a clue ath is wrong with my sysmonitor?
<jel> I still want Ctrl-Alt-Del to work though
<jussi01> MaskedOne: the difference between 151k and 900k is hardly worth worrying about...
<MaskedOne> um your saying 700mb of ram isnt worth worrying about?
<MaskedOne> Do you have 5g ram or something? lol
<jussi01> MaskedOne: mb? you talking mb or k?
<MaskedOne> K being thousands
<Tm_T> kilo
<Cavallo> is there any svn addon for konqueror to use svn command directly from konqueror ?
<MaskedOne> so would be 151,000kb and 900,000kb
<MaskedOne> therefore 151mb and 900mb
<kozz> Cavallo: kdesvn
<MaskedOne> big difference lol
<jussi01> MaskedOne: ahh, now you explain better... I naturally assumed k=kilobyes...
<jussi01> lol
<MaskedOne> sorry my bad lol
<travlr> Hi. I have a question about kde4 showing in the kde3 kdm menu... I built kde4 from source and have a kde4.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions/ but "KDE 4" is not showing in the kdm menu. Any help appreciated. Thanks...
<MaskedOne> so any clue whats up with KSysGuard? lol
<Cavallo> kozz: I have it but in konqueror is not shown any option for svn
<jussi01> travlr: kde4 support -> #kubuntu-kde4
<travlr> @jussi01: thank you.
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> MaskedOne: not sure, tho I do remember someone once saying something about "reserved memory" but you would need to google that more...
<MaskedOne> hmm ok
<MaskedOne> Since I have ya on any clue why when i open something such as Add/Remove (adept installer) it opens it fine but then decides to still think it is opening one and has a minimized windows with hourglass and bouncy thing going?
<jussi01> MaskedOne: yeah, just means its still loading some element of it in the background. I think you can turn it off
<jussi01> the same as the little bouncy thing
<MaskedOne> lol, so any clue how to turn it off?
<MaskedOne> cause when im showing Kubuntu to family and it does that they look at me like it is broke, and it serves no function to me anyway
<cn28h> I just installed Gutsy and now sound in tvtime doesn't work (though sound in general does).  I've investigated all volume controls and I know it's plugged in correctly because the sound worked before I installed  The sound only sticks at 99% or 100% in tvtime and I can't adjust it.  Any ideas?
<jussi01> MaskedOne: system settings -> keyboard and mouse -> mouse  -> untick visual activatiion blah blah
<cn28h> It was working before on Edgy
<kozz> Cavallo: kubuntu 7.10?
<jussi01> cn28h: type alsamixer in konsole and make sure everything is unmuted
<MaskedOne> visual feedback on activation?
<jussi01> MaskedOne: yeah
<MaskedOne> did so and it changed nothing, unless it requires restart?
<cn28h> jussi01, that's what I meant by investigated all volume controls
<jussi01> cn28h: ahh, ok
<cn28h> jussi01, there seems to be a deeper problem, as the sound controls within tvtime won't adjust to any value other than 99% or 100% volume
<cn28h> I had a similar problem in xmms before when I built a kernel w/o OSS support and tried using OSS
<cn28h> hm, I wonder if tvtime uses OSS
<cn28h> bah, looks like it does
<jussi01> cn28h: that is certainly something worth checking
<cn28h> I'm guesing that's the problem
<jussi01> there is the issue :D
<MaskedOne> im just glad it was a sysguard funk, cause i didnt wanna have to go back to gnome lol
<jussi01> lol
<MaskedOne> well time to go, thanks Juss!
<icewaterman> anyone using qemu?
<icewaterman> i'd like to know if accelerator module works correctly on ubuntu
<service> hi there. how do i uninstall all the gnome applications
<service> ?
<jpatrick> !purekde | service
<ubotu> service: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<service> thanks
<service> and one other problem
<service> at home i can't make the gui work. i have nvidia 8800 gt.
<ubuntu> hi,can someone give me advice on how big partitions should be for 40gig hd,i know size for /,/home,/swap and /temp,can i get recomandations for /srv,/var,/opt,or is it better not to make seperate partitions for them?
<service> i tryed gutsy feisty and edgy but still couldn't do it. i installed the drivers from nvidia in text mode but xorg doesn't start
<jpatrick> service: tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<service> yes
<service> no result
<jpatrick> service: maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<service> i did that
<service> i used nano to modify xorg.conf
<service> but i can't get the image start
<service> even the boot dvd starts in text mode
<jpatrick> service: what does "startx" give?
<service> i haven't tried that :D
<service> i googled 8800 gt driver issues but still can't fix it
<service> i feel like i'm dying
<jpatrick> and try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<selene> hi i m having probs with knetworkmanager, wireless networks do not show up and even manually configuring isn't helping anymore .. i have AR5007EG (wireless card)
<service> another question? which is the command to find a running process? grep|proc kopete......?
<sui> selene: the driver foryour card loaded properly?
<selene> yeah.. it working this morning and then it stopped..
<sui> selene: i had solved a weird problem with knetworkmanager yesterday. take a look at your /etc/network/interfaces - are there any entries?
<selene> hmm yes .. i have beeen googling this prob too and it was mentioned sumwhere to change sumthin there but that hasnt helped :(
<aurax> elkbuntu you idiot :)
<MichaelSammels> When I try to mount my USB Flash Drive in Kubuntu 6.06 it says that it couldn't execute pmount.
<selene> sui: yes
<sui> selene: remove all entries in your /etc/network/interfaces and save the file. this should solve your problem
<selene> hmmm ok..
 * selene will be back..
<serg> hi help me please http://pastebin.org/16175
<duki> hello
<aurax> elkbuntu you tiny faggot
<aurax> ;)
<aurax> haha
<bazhang> aurax stop
<DreadKnight> xD
<oscar> is there supposed to be a map called "system" in root?
<oscar> folder*
<selene> sui: waaah!
<oscar> ?
<sui> selene: does it work?
<selene> no :'(
<oscar> becouse, my kdm is really really fucked up right now. Is there anyway to repair?
<duki> I installed ubuntu to a friend,  before it was using windows,  he was able to open a to fill a xpdf form zith explorer,  but now  with kubuntu he cqn just open it but not fill it .
<duki> is there any solution to this problem?
<bazhang> using firefox duki?
<duki> bazhang:  yes he is using firefox
<sui> selene: what's the error you get when you try to use your wireless connection?
<duki> bazhang:  and the doc is opened with xpdf but cannot fill it
<jussi01> !ohmy | oscar
<bazhang> duki: there is a firefox addon called user agent switcher that may help there--it makes firefox appear as vista/ie
<oscar> jussi01: what?
<ubotu> oscar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<selene> nuthin..they don't show..so i try to set things manually but it still ain't working
<bazhang> language oscar
<oscar> oh, sorry
<oscar> I meant, everything is a mess and i dont know how to fix it :(
<oscar> I cant even set a desktop wallpaper
<bazhang> duki: how about using acroread
<sui> selene: are you able to scan wifi networks with iwlist $device (eth1 mostly) scan?
<Distance66> Linux doesn't do so well with bluetooth keyboard/mice does it
<selene> yeah..
<Scubar> hi
<duki> bazhang: I  shall install it
<Scubar> how can i run i386 apps on an x64 install ?
<Scubar> tryna install opera on the x64 version and it doesnt work
<CppIsWeird> i deleted a bunch of files, about 500mb or so, and i dont see anything in trash or anywhere else and i have only 1mb of free space, how come?
<bin4ry> hey together
<Creationist> I'm trying to trace an IP address that has left me a few somewhat threatening comments on my blog.  I have traced it thus far to a Comcast account in my state, but when I try talking to Comcast about it, they claim they have absolutely no way of tracing it.  What can I do?
<sipri> moi
<sipri> mitäs ootte puuhaiilu
<jussi01> !fi | sipri
<ubotu> sipri: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Distance66> Just ban the IP, I wouldn't worry about it
<bin4ry> i got a tiny problem: i tried to install a self compiled kernel from kernel.org. Evrything was fine but then i wanted to delete it since it was pretty huge. Looks like i didnt delete the whole kernel, because im getting problems with dpkg:
<sui> hoert La Tortuga von Jaramar vom Album Native American Odyssey
<bin4ry> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.23.12brandnewvanilla
<bin4ry> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.23.12brandnewvanilla
<bin4ry> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.23.12brandnewvanilla
<bin4ry> dpkg: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<bin4ry> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<sui> *hups* wrong window :)
<jussi01> !paste | bin4ry
<ubotu> bin4ry: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bin4ry> sry dude
<bin4ry> a dpkg --configure -a didnt help either
<bin4ry> so what am i supposed to do
<jussi01> bin4ry: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f ??
<bin4ry> yes, i'm still getting the error messages
<CppIsWeird> i deleted a bunch of files, about 500mb or so, and i dont see anything in trash or anywhere else and i have only 1mb of free space, how come?
<jussi01> CppIsWeird: have a look in .trash in you home dir
<CppIsWeird> "and i dont see anything in trash"
<CppIsWeird> i deleted a bunch of files, about 500mb or so, and i dont see anything in trash or anywhere else and i have only 1mb of free space, how come?
<SlimeyPe1e> CppIsWeird: are you sure that the files were located on the volume which you are trying to free up?
<SlimeyPe1e> also if you use the commandline to delete files they won't appear in the trash
<WaltzingAlong> delete deletes files. move to trash moves them to the trash
<RogueJediX> Is there a command in Linux that lets you format stuff in FAT32?
<SlimeyPete> RogueJediX: mkfs will do it, but I think you have tospecify fat32
<SlimeyPete> can't remember how
<RogueJediX> Thanks, SlimeyPete, I'll fiddle around
<SlimeyPete> actually I think the command is mkdosfs
<SlimeyPete> with a commandline flag of some kind
<RogueJediX> -F32, I guess
<SlimeyPete> sounds about right.
<martin_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<blind_guardian> hello
<slow-motion> bbl
<blind_guardian> does all linux distrub have problem with ai ?
<blind_guardian> ati*
<unclemike> ? besides kde and gnome is there any difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> blind_guardian: the ati drivers are not currently very good
<SlimeyPete> so yes, ATI is generally a problem on Linux though it's by no means impossible to get an ATI card to work properly
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: yes really i can't play game and my carte can't support opengl
<SlimeyPete> unclemike: different apps installed by default
<SlimeyPete> blind_guardian: did you install the restricted drivers, or did you just stick with the default ones?
<unclemike> ok
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: i use fglrx
<SlimeyPete> ah right, yeah that's the restricted driver, it's the most functional.
<SlimeyPete> if it doesn't support opengl with your card then I'm afraid you're out of options
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: for compiz and metisse it's good
<unclemike> get nvidia card
<pinguhuhu> hi
<ruslan> hi,imtrying to install nvidia drivers,i need to kill xserver,can someone tell me how to do that,i tried google those methods dont work
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: wait i saw you the frames
<Dannilion> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, ruslan
<blind_guardian> 24982 frames in 5.0 second = 4990.884 fps
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: 24982 frames in 5.0 second = 4990.884 fps
<pinguhuhu> I want to slow down the speed of me mouse but xset m 1/2 don't work and in xorg.conf in Section "input defice" Option	"Resolution"	"400" isn't effective too, want can I do ?
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: really too bad
<buzukelis> yrhy
<ruslan> i have mac keybord,is it ctrl alt and delete?if so,that doesnt work
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: what the nvidia version that verry compatible with all  dist linux
<SlimeyPete> blind_guardian: most nvidia cards have excellent linux compatibility
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: 7900 gs ??
<SlimeyPete> 6600 or 7600 work well, and I think the 8-series cards are quite well-supported now
<SlimeyPete> yes, I think that will work OK.
<bazhang> blind_guardian: 7300
<SlimeyPete> I don't have one myself though.
<blind_guardian> bazhang SlimeyPete thanks
<CrashOverflow> KDE4 - rulez
<bazhang> no worries
<CrashOverflow> *KDE4 RuLeZ
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: but befor install must desinstall ati driver and what again?
<tinel> Hi all, I need help for my integrated webcam. My notebook is a PackardBell Easynote mx, the webcam is recognised as an usb device called "usb camera 2.0" and i know it's built by ali corp. I really know that it will be an hard work! Any help will be appreciated!!!
<bazhang> what system is default on the easynote tinel
<tinel> windows xp
<duki> I am not used to pdf documets,  I can open it with kpdf but cannot fill the fields of the form
<SlimeyPete> blind_guardian: yeah, good idea
<duki> is it possible to fill them?
<SlimeyPete> tinel: does lsusb show any more information?
<SlimeyPete> just a thought.
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: and what after install it befor make in pc or make and after install it ?
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: cause linux different
<SlimeyPete> blind_guardian: install after
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: but if i have black screen ?
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: console mode
<SlimeyPete> you won't. You'll see the console.
<ruslan> i,im new to linux,need help installing nvidia,need to kill xserver,sudo killall gdm doesnt work,can someone help,thanx
<SlimeyPete> ruslan: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SlimeyPete> ruslan: or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop     if you use kdm
<kreib> !ripping
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<ruslan> i just instaled kubuntu,do i have kdm?
<SlimeyPete> blind_guardian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606905   <-- instructions for installing from command line
<SlimeyPete> ruslan: yes you have kdm
<SlimeyPete> kdm is the default.
<ruslan> thanx,im gonna try it
<blind_guardian> SlimeyPete: thanks a lot
<tinel_>   
<jpatrick> tinel_: hi
<tinel_> hi
<CppIsWeird> i sent a bunch of stuff to my trash to free up some space, however it is neither in my trash nor where it was. It says i have 1mb of freespace when i deleted about 500mb of stuff, anyone have any ideas?
<rus1> i have a question about nvidia,i cant install it it says i need libc package,can anyone tell me which one i need cause there is about 100 different once
<Benzocaino> save a tutti, a chi posso fare una domanda sull'installazione di Kubuntu 7.10?
<jpatrick> !it | Benzocaino
<ubotu> Benzocaino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rus1> i need help with libc package for nvidia,dont know which package the right one
<Dragnslcr> CppIsWeird- try checking ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<rus1> hi,new to linux need help with libc package for nvidia,thanx
<kreib> !dvdripping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdripping - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kreib> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jpatrick> !botabuse > kreib  (talk to the bot in private for testing)
<rus1> can some plese help vith nvidia instalation
<hola> my system menu in kde menu is cahnged. How to return to the default one
<hola> my system setting in kde menu is cahnged. How to return to the default one
<jpatrick> !repeat > hola
<jpatrick> hola: use kmenuedit
<hola> jpatrick: the problem is that system setting category is changed, is appers differnter respet to the default
<rus1> i need hel instaling nvidia,need libc package and dont know which one to use
<SlimeyPete> rus1: libc6-dev
<SlimeyPete> (I think)
<rus1> thanx,apriciate it,been instaling nvidia now for 5 hours
<tion> hola
<hola> tion: tell me
<SlimeyPete> rus1: aren't you using the nvidia packages from apt?
<SlimeyPete> you should use those rather than the file from the nvidia website
<rus1> i heard nvidia ones are better
<SlimeyPete> rus1: more up-to-date but harder to install and also you will lose your drivers if a system update updates your kernel
<hola> the problem is that system setting category is changed, is appers differnter respet to the default
<rus1> im new to linux,but i read that updates make system slower like in windows
<SlimeyPete> that's not true
<snarkster> rus1:  that is absolutely not true
<rus1> and 2 times i tried to update i get erors,not all pakages install
<rus1> so would linux run better with updates?
<snarkster> are you using adept or apt?
<jussi01> !away > TimS
<snarkster> what are you using to install your updates?
<rus1> adept updater
<snarkster> and which updates are missing?
<snarkster> could be a dependency problem
<snarkster> I use adept updater for updates and synaptic for installing software..
<snarkster> if you know which ones are missing you could try either apt-get install <packages> or adept installer
<rus1> no last time i ran adept updater it,yeh i think it was dependency problems
<jpatrick> or apt-get install -f
<snarkster> apt-get install -f is alittle dangerous though
<snarkster> cause you might not get the deps you need.
<rus1> im wanna try update now,but dont wanna go through pains of reinstaling kubuntu if things go wrong
<jpatrick> snarkster: that's the point of it
<snarkster> true, but then it doesnt work. :)
<snarkster> synaptic has fix broken packages, dont know if adept has that
<rus1> so if dependencies problem ocurs my system is doomed?
<snarkster> no its not doomed. LOL
<snarkster> just some things wont work right or at all.
<snarkster> might have to manually install some packages..
<snarkster> of course Im an old RPM kinda guy and new to debs.. not sure how that works
<rus1> sorry for alot of questions,but im trying hard to leave windows,since i cant afford a mac i figured linux is next best thing
<snarkster> yup it is, but a new way of thinking as well.
<snarkster> BTW welcome to Linux..
<Dragnslcr> From the normal user's view, deb and rpm work the same
<rus1> i like linux,but installing things could be easier,like pakages in osx
<snarkster> oh yah they do, install packages and such, just not sure of the command line
<snarkster> rus1: it is if you get the debs on your desktop
<rus1> is kubuntu most stable linux?
<snarkster> then you just click them and the installer will begin
<snarkster> rus1: no comment
<Tm_T> rus1: depends, your mileage will vary etc
<rus1> debs whats that?
<snarkster> Oh my laptop locked up last night..
<snarkster> strangest thing to..
<Dragnslcr> rus1- installing stuff is easier in Kubuntu. You install everything right from Adept
<snarkster> I did the alt-sysreq thing and it worked great
<senio> i don't know what is best for me, kde, gnome, xfce, any sugestions?
<Dragnslcr> rus1- it's very rare that you have to download packages from any web sites. Usually only for obscure programs or the occasional hardware-specific program
<Tm_T> senio: try and see
<Dragnslcr> senio- whichever one you like
<giuseppe> Hi, do u know why when I turn off my notebook, it stays on?
<senio> Tm_T: have this 3 + flux =]
<senio> what's about lib's mixing (gtk apps in kde, and qt in gnome)?
<rus1> i have another question,when i configure xserver-xorg,it tells me to type what kinda of video card i have,i have fx550 256mb pci,what command exactly should i type?
<giuseppe> can you help about turn off?
<Tm_T> senio: KDE3 & 4, XFCE, GNOME, WMaker etc etc
<snarkster> time for work gents..
<snarkster> later
<karim> hi
<senio> Tm_T:  what's your's opinion about libs mixing?
<Tm_T> senio: no problems
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<ubunturos> !hi | karim,\
<ubotu> karim,\: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<senio> thx.
<giuseppe> anyone can help me about turn-off pc?
<Tm_T> giuseppe: shutdown -P ?
<giuseppe> Tm_T: hi, my problem is thaht when I try to turn-off my pc, after ending KDE my pc stays power-on
<Tm_T> giuseppe: yes
<sebbar> giuseppe: same happens here sometimes... are you running gutsy?
<giuseppe> sebbar: yes I'm using kubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<giuseppe> Tm_T: do you have any suggestion?
<giuseppe> sebbar: so didn't solved the problem?
<Schuenemann> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Schuenemann> which of those VM are free?
<Schuenemann> oops
<Dragnslcr> I think all of them except Cedega
<Schuenemann> wasn't vmware paid?
<Schuenemann> or one with a similar name
<hola> is it possibile to connect a pc with virtual bx?
<hola> some one uses virtualbox
<hydrogen> how do I set the `designer` symlink to point to designer-qt4 instead of designer-qt3
<Jucato> hydrogen: I think update-alternatives takes care of that (forgot the exact command to set it)
<Jucato> sudo update-alternaives --config designer I think
<hydrogen> kde-devel@Yes:~/kde/src/amarok/src/servicebrowser/ampache$ sudo update-alternatives --set designer /usr/bin/designer-qt4
<hydrogen> seemed to work
<hydrogen> thanks
<hydrogen> :)
<Jucato> there :)
<hamfrank> hello to anyone
<sebbar> giuseppe: not really no...
<hamfrank> bye
<NIghtFire> hi
<holz> hi
<SKI_27_MI> hi! i'm giancarlo
<NIghtFire> anybody here been successful in getting a Samsung YP-T9J mp3 player to work with any of the linux music programs ?
<SKI_27_MI> anyone can help me about my soundcard configured but not working ?
<NIghtFire> ski: would that be on a lappy ?
<SKI_27_MI> i have an embedded sound card in my board
<SKI_27_MI> i have installed kubuntu giusty
<SKI_27_MI> and after installation the mixer work
<SKI_27_MI> to set up the volume
<SKI_27_MI> but i don't ear anithing
<NIghtFire> ski: have you made sure that you have the right "linux" drivers ?
<SKI_27_MI> kubuntu does not autoset linux driver ?
<SKI_27_MI> in the previous release the audio work fine!
<SKI_27_MI> ooohhhmmmm
<SKI_27_MI> no no!
<SKI_27_MI> error! i' have changed my motherboard from 1 month..so i cannot know if my sound card work on previous kubuntu releases
<SKI_27_MI> but in each case the audio and other device ...set all automatic
<NIghtFire> ski: you may have to use the "ndiswrapper" system to make linux use the windows drivers.
<SKI_27_MI> you can indicate me some guide online to do this ?
<NIghtFire> ski: you could check google. You could also check there for possible location of linux drivers.
<darwin> hi All
<darwin> is there a way to speed up a winmodem ?
<nicholai> this is really weird. since upgrading to gutsy, all grey text (in menus, in kate, in konversation etc) is extremely hard to read
<nicholai> almost impossible
<SKI_27_MI> yeah, i've found it
<NIghtFire> ski: I have done this but only once and I am not sure I remember all the steps.
<SKI_27_MI> thanx a lot!
<NIghtFire> nichalai: you can change the color settings in Konversation probably the other programs too.
<nicholai> nightfire: sure but why do I need to change the color settings in all my apps after the update?
<nicholai> shaded entries desktop menus are also unreadable in the default color scheme. that's not normal
<NIghtFire> nicholai: could be that you need to check to see if you have the right video driver in the newer version.
<nicholai> nightfire: system settings says I'm using ATI and that's what in my xonfig. that's correct
<fllszbrnc> irc://irc.p2p-irc.org/gtn
<NightFire> nicholai: then I am not sure
<NightFire> Nicholai: have you checked the appearance tab under system preferances ?
<nicholai> nightfire: yes
<nicholai> nightfire: this guy seem to have the same issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4159315
<NightFire> Anyone here know what settings I use in Open office to send faxes?
<JoshOvki> NightFire: Have you looked at the help in OpenOffice?
<root_> hello,im new to linux,finaly after 2 days i managed to install nvidia mow its working but,when i go to restart system there is now restart or shutdown i only see logout,and when i do it takes me to command prompt,if i reboot i go to comand prompt,startx dont work,only thing that i can do is install nvidia driver again in order to login in to gui
<NightFire> root: look under restricted drivers.
<JoshOvki> root_   after you have looked under the restricted drivers take a look at this thread    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312327
<root_> yeh but with restricted drivers i dont get nvidia control panel,and 3d
<root_> thanx,thats exectly my problem,thanx alot
<petina> hello
<JoshOvki> hi petina
<petina> i'm going to be a math major in university, and i'm wondering whether anyone knows anything about different math software, mainly for linux... but if anyone has advice for windows too i suppose that would be great :)
<petina> i currently have ChemSketch (windows), Mathematica, and SAS
<lucky_lucas> for matrix computation you may need scilab
<petina> please explain what that is :)
<zhangkai> mathematica for linux
<petina> yep i was planning on getting that!
<lucky_lucas> I can't explain very well I used just once or twice http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scilab
<petina> okay thank you!
<zhangkai> you can search Mathematica_V5.0_linux.tar.gz.
<petina> what do you mean?
<petina> i am waiting for the Scilab page to load, gotta love dial up :P
<petina> this sseems pretty dead for so many people!
<nicholai> great. problem solved. the ati xorg driver in gutsy was buggy
<NightFire> nicholai: great
<randi_> wow
<randi_> how can one normalize user management in kubuntu?
<oreth> guys
<oreth> i just installed kubuntu
<oreth> rdowngraded from 8.04
<oreth> to 7.10
<oreth> everytime i load up Adept Manager its telling me that the database is locked
<oreth> even if it's the first thing I do after reboot
<randi_> does anyone know how to normalize the user and su in Kubuntu?
<wassi> hey
<randi_> to be linux style
<wassi> I've got a little problem with Konqueror in combination with Openoffice...
<wassi> I want to copy a french text from wikipedia to openoffice, but it can't do it correctly
<wassi> seems to be an encoding issue
<wassi> (can't deal with special french characters)
<wassi> any ideas ?
<oreth> no idea, mate
<oreth> but then again
<oreth> i'm no expert
<wassi> me neither ;)
<wassi> just switched to kubuntu 2 months ago
<wassi> anyone knows whether it should be possible ?
<wassi> so it may just be a configuration issue... ?
<kozz> might also be the font, if it not has support for those characters
<Daisuke_Ido> wassi: did you install the localization for OOo
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know if that would fix it, but hey, worth a shot
<mint2> i am using kubuntu 7,10
<Daisuke_Ido> mint2: congratulations
<mint2> when i switch my external hard drive on, it shows up on the desktop
<mint2> but when i click on it
<mint2> i get hal-storage-removable-mour refused uid 1000
<raptor_> speak french?
<Daisuke_Ido> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Daisuke_Ido> meh...  this is a common issue, i just don't remember how to fix it
<Daisuke_Ido> try google?
<mint2> hmm
<raptor_> yo
<Distance66> Hey guys
<matttis> hi
<matttis> is there a countdown tool for (k)ubuntu ?
<neville> Ktimer
<mint2> can anyone help to set my external hd
<neville> Is that what you're after?
<matttis> neville: maybe
<jel> mint2: what's teh problem?
<matttis> mint2: whats the problem ?
<jel> *the
<mint2> i am on kubuntu 7..10
<mint2> and when i switch my external hd on
<mint2>  but when i click on it
 * jel has a bad feeling about this already :)
<mint2>  get hal-storage-removable-mour refused uid 1000
<LjL> !info kdoomsday | matttis
<ubotu> matttis: kdoomsday (source: kdoomsday): countdown timer panel applet for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-4.1 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 188 kB
<LjL> !info kalarm | matttis
<ubotu> matttis: kalarm (source: kdepim): KDE alarm message, command and email scheduler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 669 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<mint2> can anyone help
<jel> mint2: try something like sudo addgroup yourusernamehere disk    Then logout and back in
<wassi> daisuke: sorry, was away a bit...
<wassi> i installed the german localization
<wassi> should i install french one ?
<mint2> exit
<matttis> LjL: thx, kalarm seems to be the best one
<LjL> !info kteatime | matttis, there's also this :)
<ubotu> matttis, there's also this :): kteatime (source: kdetoys): KDE utility for making a fine cup of tea. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 95 kB, installed size 396 kB
<biopod> hi everyone... is this is the place where i can cry about how kde4 messed my life?
<LjL> !kde4 > biopod    (biopod, see the private message from Ubotu)
<biopod> :)
<Five_star> what command would I enter to find out what version I'm running
<matttis> LjL: well, no thanks, thats toooo special
<biopod> thanks
<Five_star> what would I do to go about finding out what version I'm running (as far as ubuntu goes)
<Five_star> because apt said there was a distro update available but I could have sworn I downloaded 7.10
<matttis> how do i search in my installed packages ?
<matttis> I want to find out which package, listed with "sudo apt-cache search" are installed
<NickPresta> matttis, `dpkg -l | grep "^ii"`
<sipri> moi
<Tm_T> sipri: moi
<petina> hello
<Distance66> Hey, is there a way to add a printer thats on another windows machine on the same network?
<NickPresta> Distance66, add the machine as you would normally, except the device location is a samba address (ie. smb://workgroup/COMPUTER/PRINTER). Check out !printer
<NickPresta> !tell Distance66 about printer
<xxpor> hey
<draik> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<draik> Has anyone had an issue where you can see the wireless AP, you know the pw, but you are not being connected?
<thewhitepelican> has anyone run into this problem with the new gwenview for kde 4.0.0? When I right click on an image, there is no External tools menu
<NickPresta> thewhitepelican, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> thewhitepelican: most probably not yet implemented. but ask in #kubuntu-kde4 anyway
<thewhitepelican> i just did
<thewhitepelican> guess the whole prgram was rewritten
<Jucato> lots of stuff aren't feature complete yet in 4.0 anyway
<thewhitepelican> true
<thewhitepelican> I notice that gimp 2.4.3 came out 4 days ago
<thewhitepelican> not in portage yet
<jpatrick> thewhitepelican: this is a Kubuntu channel :)
<thewhitepelican> true
<thewhitepelican> it is
<thewhitepelican> :)
<applehypnosis> no biggy =]
<kalos> hello everybody
<applehypnosis> salutations kalos
<applehypnosis> what it is
<kalos> I'm new user of kubuntu, I'm cam back from opensuse, so, very well this kubuntu...
<applehypnosis> nice to meet you kalos. you will enjoy it
<applehypnosis> 6 month release schedule, kde4 in the pipes
<applehypnosis> this is a high time to be here
<kalos> ah
<kalos> I've seen kde4, but I prefer 3.5
<applehypnosis> ditto.
<kalos> I think is better
<applehypnosis> i wonder if kde4 will ever make kde3 like.. obsolete to the point where it's not worth using
<applehypnosis> or if it will end up being like gallery, with a 2.0 and a 1.6 branch forever
<applehypnosis> :S
<kalos> I tryed
<kalos> the kde4, with a live cd, but in my small display of my notebook, the
<manuel__> does anybody know where is the repositorie for download konversation into kubuntu edgy???
<kalos> it is better kde 3.5
<jpatrick> !info konversation edgy | manuel__
<ubotu> manuel__: konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5027 kB, installed size 12988 kB
<manuel__> oh thanks so much
<MaskedOne> So does aanyone here use a browser other than FireFox? I'm looking for something with decent features like tabs but that is quick (unlike FF)
<blizzzek> re
<applehypnosis> MaskedOne: konqueror is ok
<MaskedOne> Ok, know of any AdBlock plugin for it?
<MaskedOne> Main plugin I like with FF
<jpatrick> MaskedOne: it's in the options
<Freku> Opera works good too
<draik> Has anyone received this error message with BCM43xx...
<draik> Incomplete code in keymac_write() at /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c:1112
<NickPresta> MaskedOne, I find Konqueror has all the (basic) feature that Firefox has. It is indeed faster too.
<kalos> goodby
<DFlame> Opera is nice, especially with the built in ad blocker
<applehypnosis> oh yeah, completely forgot about theme
<DFlame> you using ndiswrapper or the restricted drivers draik?
<draik> DFlame: restricted
<DFlame> I never got along with them, I would try ndiswrapper
<draik> I followed the instructions for the restricted driver install
<draik> How do I use ndiswrapper?
<NickPresta> !ndiswrapper | draik
<ubotu> draik: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<draik> I only see it for AMD64
<hola> i made a ping between tuo machine in the net, it works but telnet or rlog no, why?
<MaskedOne> ah thanks, I'll switch to Konq then
<number21pix> can anyone help me with rendering video?
<number21pix> i cant render more than 10 minutes of video
<DFlame> draik, ndiswrapper has pretty thorough instructions here
<DFlame> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/
<NickPresta> draik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<jel> number21pix: what do you mean, rendering video?  What are you doing?  What's going wrong?
<number21pix> i am using kdenlive-- but whenever i try to render, the computer crashes halfway through
<number21pix> the same happens even on cinelerra
<hola> ping works but not telnet or rsh, sameone can help me
<number21pix> jel: i have renderd upto 10 min on kdenlive
<flamesage> Do you guys know if the KDE4 packages that were in the repos are going to be updated with the SVN?
<jel> flamesage: don't see why not.  BUT, the kubuntu packages are really bad compared to trunk right now.
<JoshOvki> flamesage: thats the department of   #kubunutu-kde4
<martijn81> howto get nvidia working for nexius?
<XBehave> will kde support multi pointer x in hardy?
<hola> how i can enable the port for telnet, rsh etc
<zhobbs> I'm having issues with video playback and xinerama...video will only play in my primary monitor
<raptor_> quelqun parle  frenchi?
<XBehave> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ibou> hi
<NickPresta> hi, ibou
<parkin> is it possible to invert the colors on the monitor in kde 3.5 as ive seen it been done in kde 4.0?
<parkin> or do i need compiz etc for that+
<NickPresta> parkin, I'm sure you need compiz-fusion for that in KDE 3.5.X
<parkin> ok
<gladier> anyone know how to install glade-sharp and dbus-sharp?
<JoshOvki> whats the command to find out what graphics card is installed?
<gladier> JoshOvki: lspci
<JoshOvki> thanks
<willy> hi i am having problems playing mp3s in amarok, and the mp3 file supported download didnt work.. i am new to linux (using kubuntu 6.04)
<jel> willy: "problems"?
<ibou> i can't open any file format with soundkonverter...
<lucky_lucas> hi, I may need help to clear a situation : the coexistency of qt4 and qt3 to compile kde from svn (and compile qt though), and compile other app with packaged qt 4
<willy> yes problemos, what ever, but i am wondering should i use new audio player mayby?
<DFlame> willy, have you been through this? - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DFlame> same for you ibou
<willy> no  :S
<marius__> hello to all
<marius__> i need help
<ballongen> when can i download the kde4 stable through ubuntu repositarys?
<DFlame> marius__, shoot
<DFlame> ballongen, not sure
<lucky_lucas> ballongen: Not sure if the word stable is right.
<marius__> i can't find information about mac-style for kde
<marius__> can u help me flame?
<marius__> can u help me Dflame?
<DFlame> tried looking for what you want on http://www.kde-look.org/ ?
<marius__> ok
<marius__> thank u
<ibou> i can't open any file format with soundkonverter although i have all the librarys. The silly thing is that i can open them by using "open with" after selecting them in konqueror...
<willy> thanks for the info Dflame   btw..
<miranda> Having trouble getting a clone of my  desktop on a secondary diisplay (two video caard setup) Do i need xinerama running to get clone desktop enabled?
<DFlame> no probs willy
<DFlame> I'm still new myself >.>
<justin_> when i try to enable the nvidia driver this happens "there was and error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." what did i do wrong
<justin_> when i try to enable the nvidia driver this happens "there was and error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." what did i do wrong
<oreth> everytime i use Adept
<oreth> it says "Could not Commit Could break packages"
<oreth> what does this mean
<parkin> is there a command to "lock session" in kde?
<DFlame> oreth, you might get better luck using synaptic instead of adept
<DFlame> open up konsole and "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<miranda> oreth: also try using apt from a terminal, as it is more verbose about errors.
<DFlame> parkin, lock session is in the KDE menu
<DFlame> above log out, under switch user
<parkin> yeah, i want to make a keyboard shortcut for it
<parkin> in accessibility
<oreth> will synaptic work in KDE?
<oreth> wow.. that's a dumb question :()
<stdin> parkin: it usually defaults to Ctrl-Alt-L
<DFlame> yeah, I use it myself oreth
<justin_> it says dpkg is open and active when uits not ubuntu linuxj pisses me off
<parkin> ok thanks :) ill use that^
<justin__> wtf is up with apt
<ibou> i can't open any file format with soundkonverter although i have all the librarys. The silly thing is that i can open them by using "open with" after selecting them in konqueror... Does anyone know something about that bug
<ibou> ?
<kristjan_> ibou: it works here
<justin__> evertime i try to upgrade install a package or anything with apt it freakin says it cant cuz it might break packages or something if it commits
<ibou> kristjan_: yes i just format end reinstalled and after i had that issue
<justin__> what is wrong with apt is anyone else having the same problem
<justin__> evertime i try to upgrade install a package or anything with apt it freakin says it cant cuz it might break packages or something if it commits
<ibou> loool
<XBehave> oreth: yes it will just require the gtk libraries to load, so may be abit slow on old pcs, but i regularly run synaptic on my desktop
<ibou> je viens de réessayer
<justin__> evertime i try to upgrade install a package or anything with apt it freakin says it cant cuz it might break packages or something if it commits
<justin__> anyone going to help me
<DFlame> hang on justin__
<ScorpKing> !grub > me
<justin__> the exact error is
<omega^> hi
<omega^> to all
<omega^> need help!
<DFlame> that'd be useful justin if you could paste it
<DFlame> omega, whats wrong?
<justin__> there was a error commiting changes. Possibly  there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<omega^> i've did not find info about mac-style
<pag> justin__, pastebin the whole output of 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<justin__> justin@justin-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<justin__> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<justin__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<justin__> justin@justin-desktop:~$
<justin__> nothing else is open
<justin__> i look through the process table too
<BluesKaj> !paste | justin__
<ubotu> justin__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pag> !aptfix | justin__
<ubotu> justin__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<justin__> wait apt-get is open it wont let me kill it
<justin__> it still wont close
<justin__> dpkg: status database area is locked by another proces
<justin__> i h8 apt
<justin__> with a passion
<pag> sudo kill -9 PID_of_apt-get
<justin__> it comes up with its uses and says its a grabage command
<pag> justin__, probably because you just copied the command instead of correcting the PID to the right one
<BluesKaj> the ubotu , command din't work , justin__ ?
<justin__> PID command did
<justin__> thanks
<justin__> i swear tho if this apt BLOWS UP 1 more time ill be just as happy with my fedora or slackware
<azlon> how can i uninstall gnome and install kde?
<jpatrick> !purekde > azlon
<justin__> download kubuntu
<jpatrick> !purekde > justin__
<Five_star> if I just enabled the restricted drivers
<Five_star> for Nvidia
<Five_star> do I need to restart the whole computer or can I just restart X?
<jpatrick> Five_star: restart so the kernel can get the new modules
<ballongen> is KDE4 TESTING in ubuntu repositarys the the final version of KDE4? which u can downlaod from the web
<jpatrick> ballongen: yes
<sime_> how can i get better aquainted with the terminal
<BluesKaj> !Konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dhq> sime_: learn all the basic commmands
<BluesKaj> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Five_star> wow. I just realized how much of an improvement has been made to ubuntu in the last four years. I remember spending entire weekends getting restricted drivers working. Now you check a box and restart x. Amazing.
<sime_> thx ubotu
<sime_> great advice
<JoshOvki> sime_ thank BluesKaj,  he told the bot to tell you
<sime_> sry thanks blueskay
<BluesKaj> heh, np
<sime_> how do i get ubuntu working on the ibm thinkpad
<sime_> everytime i reboot it wont let me start the live cd
<sime_> i know im doin the right thing bc it worked fine wen i tries to installl it on my comp (hp pavillion)
<ScorpKing> sime_: you might have to change the boot device priority in the BIOS
<tmske> Hi, does someone know an easy way to print a ghostscript document in an other color than black? (I'm out of black ink and I need to print something)
<ballongen> sime_: take the alternative cd
<ballongen> sime_: the alternative cd worked for me
<sime_> scorpking_wat do i change in the bios page
<ScorpKing> sime_: does it even try to boot from the cd?
<sime_> i cant get in to the bios page there a pic of a lock on the upper left corner of the screen
<sime_> wat does that mean
<makers_mark> if i install ubuntu on an xp partition,how should the final partition arrangement look > windows;linux,linux swap ?
<squid0> hi! I use knemo to monitor my network usage. But is there a way to filter what is monitored? ie. I only want to keep track of transfers that are to/from outside my LAN; I don't care about intra-LAN traffic...
<ScorpKing> sime_: try pressing <F2> or <DEL> to get to the BIOS.
<KaOS-bEat> hji all, I'm trying to enable DVD-playback. I installed libdvdcss2 an libdvdread3
<sime_> scorpking_ok ill try that
<KaOS-bEat> I made all the nescessary symlinks to my /dev/dvd
<BluesKaj> some pcs are F1 to get BIOS ay bootup
<squid0> KaOS-bEat: you need to run a script that comes with the libdvdcss2 package
<squid0> look on the ubuntu wiki page
<ndre> hi! what was the command options to keep the program running but hiding its shell?
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: i'd make it linux,linux,swap,windows. using the windows MBR on the main partition can be problematic sometimes
<KaOS-bEat> squid0: just installing it is not enough?
<squid0> KaOS-bEat: no
<KaOS-bEat> ok tnx
<squid0> KaOS-bEat: search for dvd playback on the ubuntu wiki...
<ubuntu_> hello
<squid0> hi
<petina> anyone know where there is a list of the best repositories to add?
<ubuntu_> isnt pacman enough?
<jpatrick> !source-o-matic > petina
<BluesKaj> actually makers_mark , you were right the firdst time , if windows is already installed.
<squid0> !source-o-matic > squid0
<makers_mark> thanks
<sigma_1234> !info libdvdcss2
<ScorpKing> ndre: bg?
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in gutsy
<sime_> scorpking_nope i still get the lock sign
<sigma_1234> what does the libdvdcss package do?
<jpatrick> !dvd > sigma_1234
<ndre> yes
<sime_> are there any hackers here that can tell me how to get around that
<ScorpKing> ndre: not sure what you mean but <ctrl>+<c> and then bg wil put it in the background
<das6745> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in gutsy
<ScorpKing> sime_: what is installed on the laptop atm?
<emezeta>  <ctrl>+<z> ScorpKing
<sime_> wats atm?
<ScorpKing> at the moment
<applehypnosis> why isn't there any linux-686 in the repository for ubuntu
<ScorpKing> lol. ty emezeta.
<sime_> oh windows xp
<fignew> applehypnosis: cause it isn't archlinux ;)
<petina> anyone know any good repositories to add to kubuntu's add/remove programs?
<jpatrick> applehypnosis: linux-386 is all you need
<ibou> what is the difference between mysql and sqlite in amarok?
<ScorpKing> sime_: there's a program on the kubuntu cd that you can run in windows and it will boot the livecd
<fignew> petina: the official ones are enough
<jpatrick> petina: you don't need any more :)
<petina> haha i think i do :P
<fignew> I know you dont ;)
<jpatrick> ibou: mysql works better with larger connections
<jpatrick> collections*
<nuxil> ibou, sqlite is a mini version of mysql you migh say
<justin__> how can i make it so that kdevelop starts on line 0 instead of 1
<sime_> scorpking_ok great how do i do that
<petina> apparently there's something called sourceomatic that adds some... but it doesn't work? http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<emezeta> ibou sqlite file based db, mysql is engine based db
<jimmy51> does kubuntu have any apps that will convert a *.flv to an *.avi?
<KaOS-bEat> jimmy51: mencoder
<squid0> jimmy51: ffmpeg
<squid0> ... I think
<mefisto__> does anyone know about the xine-plugin for firefox? I want to disable quicktime support and let mozilla-mplayer handle embedded quicktime in firefox
<KaOS-bEat> squid0: th instructions just say to install, not to run a script afterwards
<jckl> whats a good music player that has a graphical interface like winamp?
<jimmy51> KaOS-bEat, squid0:  thanks i'll check those out
<ScorpKing> sime_: press <tab> to complete nicks in irc. i don't always see when you talk to me and not use my full nick. one sec.
<mefisto__> jimmy51: try installing kmplayer, which will let you open flv and save in another format with either mencoder or ffmpeg
<cn28h> anybody find a suitable solution for making tvtime work on Gutsy?
<sime_> ScorpKing: ok will do
<cn28h> it seems it usew OSS for sound, and I'm thinking that' the problem
<BluesKaj> cn28h, what graphics and tvtuner cards ?
<cn28h> BluesKaj, ATI TV Wonder, ATI Radeon 9000 -- video works fine, no sound
<ScorpKing> sime_: can you look for .exe files on the livecd? my cdrom is broken
<jpatrick> ScorpKing: I believe it's called WinFoss
<sime_> ScorpKing: how i do that
<BluesKaj> ok, you hjave to use the line in on the soundcard from your source , I have the same tvtuner card
<ScorpKing> jpatrick: that will boot the livecd?
<BluesKaj> cn28h, did you get that ?
<jpatrick> ScorpKing: I don't know, I've never used it (don't even have windows)
<ScorpKing> jpatrick: haha. same here.
<ubuntu_> have anyone tried cinelerra?
<azlon> when i remove ubuntu and install kubntu-desktop... what kind of problems can i expect?
<jpatrick> azlon: none
<ScorpKing> sime_: hang around. i'm still looking for the program
<jpatrick> azlon: see apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<cn28h> BluesKaj, yeah -- it's connected correctly as it worked fine in Edgy, and I know it's not muted/turned down in my mixer settings.  In tvtime the volume is stuck at 99-100% (I had this problem in the past when I built a kernel with no OSS support nad tried using the OSS plugin wit xxms)
<azlon> so its just like a straight-up install of KDE?
<jimmy51> mefisto__: i've installed kmplayer and see how to play and save, but don't see where i choose the output format...
<BluesKaj> aha , yeash choose alsa instead of OSS
<cn28h> therein lies the problem -- yo ucan't afacit
<cn28h> afaict
<mefisto__> jimmy51: the square red button (bottom of screen) will open up a dialog to encode with mencoder/ffmpeg
<jimmy51> mefisto__: (and i've already downloaded mencoder and ffmpg)
<mefisto__> jimmy51: or just go to settings > recording (same dialog)
<jimmy51> mefisto__: ok... trying.  thanks for the help, fellas
<ScorpKing> sime_: can you look what files are in the /install directory on the cd?
<cn28h> BluesKaj, I figured I could fix it by building a kernel iwth OSS compatibility, I guess I'll have to try that next
<mefisto__> anyone using xine-plugin for firefox?
<sime_> ScorpKing: yes i can
<ScorpKing> sime_: see if there's any .exe (programs) files
<BluesKaj> cn28h, why OSS ...alsa is known to work
<cn28h> BluesKaj, because compiling a kernel with OSS support is easier than rewriting the audio code in tvtime
<BluesKaj> well, if you must build your kernel , may the gods be with you :)
<cn28h> meh, building a kernel is no big deal ;P
<cn28h> I was just hoping there was a way to make tvtime use alsa
<BluesKaj> then include alsa support
<cn28h> if only I had the spare time right now to do that, heheh
<BluesKaj> tvtime does use alsa AFAIK
<cn28h> what?
<cn28h> hm
<mefisto__> "building a kernel is no big deal" would make a really macho-looking tatoo
<BluesKaj> that's why i'm using the line in on my soundcard
<cn28h> haha
<cn28h> BluesKaj, I am using the line in on my sound card, but I can't get any sound to come through it -- arey ou using tvtime?
<BluesKaj> the ati tvwonder card sound isn't seen
<BluesKaj> yes
<cn28h> isn't seen?
<BluesKaj> there are no sound support drivers available for tvwonder on kubuntu from my experience
<cn28h> well, I just use a mini to mini cable from the audio out on my card to the line in on my sound card
<cn28h> which worked fine on Edgy
<azlon> when i browse my kubutnu-alternate cd, i see an ubuntu folder... is this correct?
<azlon> im not sure if i mislabeled a cd or something
<cn28h> azlon, I don't know but it wouldn't be surprising -- after all, they are the same distro aside from their choice of DEs
<azlon> well thats what i thought
<BluesKaj> cn28h, been using tvtime on my setup with alsa since dapper and it's been the same right thru .
<azlon> but im trying to install kubuntu-dekstop package from the alternate cd and its not finding it...
<MaskedOne> Some things are changed to better suite KDE though
<MaskedOne> That is why somethings do not work in Ubuntu but do in Kubuntu for some people
<cn28h> BluesKaj, are you using the stock kernel that comes with Gutsy?
<BluesKaj> yup
<cn28h> hm
<azlon> crap... how can i install kubuntu-dekstop from the CD?
<azlon> the package...
<nuxil> you cant if you dl ubuntu
<nuxil> you must dl it from a repo
<azlon> i was in here yesterday and they said i could, i just needed the alternate CD
<azlon> crap
<mefisto__> azlon: if its a kubuntu cd, add the cdrom to your sources.list
<azlon> mefisto__: ok, i did that: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<azlon> crap!
<azlon> it is the wrong CD, huh?
<azlon> can somebody check their KDE-alternate cd to see if it says the same thing?
<draik> Ok. I got the drivers loaded. It sees the AP. I have the pw to it. I cannot connect. It fails. What am I doing wrong?
<ScorpKing> sime_: see anything on the cd?
<mefisto__> azlon: the kubuntu-desktop deb is in /pool/main/k/kubuntu-meta/   maybe you could try installing it direct from the deb?
<azlon> hrmm
<mefisto__> but it's a metapackage, so you'll still need the cdrom in sources.list
<azlon> perfect
<jimmy51> fyi, this is working great for my flv to avi conversion need:  http://www.linux.com/articles/56642
<azlon> ok, now how do i install it now that i see it on the CD?
<azlon> and i have th CD in my sources.list
<val0> does anyone know of a good source for info regarding the kernel that a person with a limited (not a guru) knowledge can understand? trying to learn more about it but most material that I found was way too detailed and over my head
<kat_> ack! i plugged in a usb flash drive, and as soon as i did, i lost all my sound... kaffiene was playing an avi, that lost sound... i tried opening firefox and playing a youtube video, and sound is gone there.... rebooted, still no sound!
<azlon> lol
<draik> Should I use Network Manager or Wireless Assistant to use my wireless card?
<draik> FYI: AP is mine
<kat_> i agree, kinda funny, but would be nice if I could get some help...?
<draik> kat_: I am not questioning your intelligence, but did you check the volume settings and make sure you're not on mute or volume down to 0%?
<kat_> draik; trying to find it right now
<draik> kmix
<kat_> kaffeine has volume up all the way
<draik> You want to check the master control
<kat_> i know before when i used to have problems with amarok crashing, it would mute the volume... which i sometimes forgot about, but that is resolved
<draik> ALT+SPACE kmix
<DFlame> kat_, try opening terminal and running "alsamixer"
<DFlame> check your master, master mono and PCM lines
<DFlame> keyboard controls, Esc quits
<kat_> master, master mono, pcm are all near the top
<draik> DFlame: I followed the instructions. I got ndiswrapper loaded up and all. I can still see my AP, but cannot connect. It keeps failing
<DFlame> I'm still new, so I'm spent :/
<DFlame> hullo draik
<DFlame> nice to see you've made progress
<mefisto__> "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" will restart sound
<DFlame> what are you using to manage your connection?
<azlon> mefisto__: ok, i did: sudo dpkg -i kubuntu-desktop_1.59_i386.deb
<azlon> but it didnt work
<azlon> it gave me a list of packages it needed in order to install
<draik> DFlame: I'm switching between Network Manager and Wireless Assistant. Neither seem to connect me
<DFlame> bear with me a second :)
<draik> azlon: It will give you that list since you are installed a meta-package
<draik> DFlame: Sure. :)
<mefisto__> azlon: did it not find the packages?
<azlon> it didnt
<azlon> the first one was ark... i looked on the cd but couldnt find it
<draik> azlon: If you're online, why not get it all from the net?
<kat_> sudo /etc.... didn't seem to work
<DFlame> alright draik
<azlon> draik: i have really slow connection... im stuck in kuwait
<DFlame> I have a wireless here as well and i prefer to use wicd to manage it
<DFlame> visit https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573&package_id=229460
<DFlame> you should be able to download the .deb for it there
<draik> azlon: :( Have you checked online for the packages?
<azlon> draik: im sure i can get those from the net... but it will take days
<draik> I'm surprised ark isn't on the CD
<DFlame> one thing draik
<draik> Ok
<DFlame> it removes the default network manager by default, so you might disconnect if you're working on the box you're connecting from
<DFlame> when installed, you can reconnect the wired connection via opening wicd in the KDE menu, under internet
<kat_> brb, going to command line restart sound, and then reboot
<draik> DFlame: removes as in uninstalls or as in swaps out primary manager?
<azlon> f it
<azlon> ill try doing a fresh install from the CD
<azlon> brb
<DFlame> i believe mine uninstalled the default managers
<DFlame> It obviously works though ;)
<draik> Haha. Yup
<mefisto__> azlon: /pool/main/k/kdeutils/ark_3.5.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<DFlame> you've managed to get lights up on your card and see an AP at least, so it should just be a matter of installing and reconnecting
<draik> :( It didn't want to install
<DFlame> error?
<draik> wicd conflicts with network-manager
<draik> network-manager is present and installed
<draik> Remove it first?
<flats> Hello I just installed ...honestly, I don't know which version I installed.  I believe 7.10.  My password works for all the configuration settings but when I use su in a terminal and type in the password, it says sorry wrong password.  Any ideas?
<draik> flats: Did you create a root password?
<DFlame> is it just that one package conflicting draik?
<draik> DFlame: Yes
<flats> Hmmm.  good question.  I can't confirm that but I assume I porbably didn't
<flats> Can I do that now?
<DFlame> if so, open up konsole and sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<das6745> flats: sudo -s
<DFlame> then install the deb
<draik> DFlame: You got it
<das6745> then yor pswd
<Dragnslcr> flats- you don't use su in Ubuntu
<DFlame> g'luck
<Dragnslcr> !sudo | flats
<ubotu> flats: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<flats> yep now it says root
<kat> woot all kosher now, sound working... thanks draik, mefisto__
<jussi01> !supportroot | DFlame
<flats> Why thank you.  1 more and I promise I'll leave.  I downloaded Firefox beta ( I use in windows and like ) I go to root and run ./run-mozilla.sh and get a cannot execute error
<ubotu> DFlame: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<draik> kat: What was it?
<kat> i am so blogging this (i keep a blog of problems as they arise, and what fixes 'em so i don't lose track of commands i don't use often)
<jussi01> flats: chmod a+x filename
<draik> jussi01: You beat me to it
<draik> DFlame: I do not see it
<kat> i'm guessing alsa just needed a restart, and then a reboot after
<draik> It was installed, it was successful, but it's not listed
<das6745> flats: did you run it from root 1st time?
<flats> no.
<flats> same thing after chmod
<das6745> hmm...
<draik> DFlame: Sorry, found it
<das6745> there is a few files in ~
<flats> the run-mozilla.sh is -rwxr-xr-x
<DFlame> had me worried then draik :P
<flats> for what it's worth
<draik> It found my AP...
<draik> It's "obtaining an IP"...
<draik> :( Not Connected
<DFlame> alright, are you using WPA or WEP or open network?
<das6745> flats: does it work to type firefox
<flats> no, It asks me to apt get it but I'm sure thats only firefox 2
<draik> DFlame: There is a WEP
<draik> I put it in the Advanced Settings
<DFlame> but still no dice huh
<draik> WEP (Passphrase)
<draik> Nope
<draik> :(
<das6745> flats: probably you get src package and should comiple it
<DFlame> set up your router to auto accept new stations?
<flats> doh, not that linux savy yet
<DFlame> i had to do that before i could get a connection to my BT homehub
<flats> but I understand.  guess I gotta learn sometime
<das6745> flats: give me url to download ff beta
<jckl> a wep key is different then a passphrase
<jckl> usually wep keys are hexadecimal
<draik> Hmmm
<draik> Ok
<flats> just mozilla.com and click on developer link and you will get a link to dl the firefox3 beta2
<DFlame> if you still cant get a connection after that, or theres nowhere to control adding new stations, remove the encrytion and see if you can connect to the network with no encryption in place
<wesley_> how do you start systemsetting from kde4 in root ?
<das6745> flats: eng one?
<ardchoille> wesley_: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<flats> yes sir
<draik> Ok
<draik> WEP off
<draik> Let's see...
<draik> Nope
<draik> I'm about 20-30 feet away from the AP
<draik> Still failed
<DFlame> what's the model of the router?
<draik> It's a Verizon DSL
<draik> Does the channel matter?
<jussi01> !enter | draik
<ubotu> draik: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DFlame> channel doesnt matter a lot
<jckl> channel could but its usually automatic
<draik> jussi01: Thanks. Sorry about that
<jussi01> :)
<draik> I have it on CH6. Should it be CH 11?
<parkin> is it possible to zoom in the presentation mode in KPDF ?
<DFlame> unless there;s other APs around, theres no real reason to have to change your channel
<jckl> 11 will help with interference issues but probably not needed
<das6745> flats: that sux
<flats> what?
<draik> DFlame: Nope. There are only 2 other APs. Both are CH11
<jckl> are you typing in the ssid?
<DFlame> I'm pretty spent on this one, but I'm pretty sure it's a setting on your router someplace
<DFlame> being as the card seems to be working perfectly
<jckl> If not, an ssid is case-sensative.
<DFlame> the SSID isn't hidden as far as i can tell
<draik> DFlame: Yeah. I never had this issue with my $CABLE. Verizon DSL can suck on mud for all I care.
<DFlame> and theres a connection going on, but the router is refusing to deal out an IP address to the box
<draik> jckl: It's lowercase and that is how I enter it.
<jckl> what kind of router
<jckl> or ap
<das6745> flats: ./run-mozilla.sh should run other executable
<draik> Verizon POS. Hold on let me find out...
<flats> yep not werkin on mine
<draik> Verizon GT704WG
<jckl> hmm an actiontec
<jckl> those are garbage in my opinion
<LogicalDash> Kubuntu still defaults to opening folders in Konqueror, how do I set it up to always open them in Dolphin instead?
<_Angelus_> i want a kubuntu banner for my website to link to kubuntu,org , cab someone please tell me where i can get one?
<niall_> how do I configure audio CD ripping in K3B?
<LogicalDash> niall_, what exactly is it that you want to configure?
<niall_> what encoding it's going to use, where it's going to put the files, what it's going to call them
<niall_> all that jazz
<LogicalDash> oh, you get a dialog for that after you insert a CD and click Start Ripping
<niall_> ha ;D I hadn't started because I wanted to make sure it was right first :x
<LogicalDash> enjoy
<_Angelus_> i want a kubuntu picture/banner for my website to link to kubuntu,org , cab someone please tell me where i can get one?
<LogicalDash> _Angelus_, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<_Angelus_> thankz
<_Angelus_> which is the best type, svg or png?
<LogicalDash> svg is more scalable but I don't think it's good to actually use it on a webpage
<jussi01> _Angelus_: depends what you are doing...
<LogicalDash> you could download the svg, scale it to the size you want, then export to png
<_Angelus_> oh
<_Angelus_> i see
<_Angelus_> so svg doesnt loose quality when you resize it?
<jussi01> thats correct
<jussi01> svg = scalable vector graphic
<_Angelus_> oh
<_Angelus_> i see
<_Angelus_> thanks xD
<LogicalDash> OK guys, I like to use the Universal Sidebar to quickly access various places in my filesystem, but it's opening everything in Konqueror. How do I set it to open in Dolphin instead?
<brentp> hi, i have a kubuntu-only machine, it's been working fine. now when i boot, i get a grub 17 error. now, i boot from cd and fdisk -l shows that /dev/sda1 is the boot  but its of type  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<brentp> how can i get back my real boot?
<justin__> how do i get americas army to work on kubuntu
<aleksanteri> what is america's army?
<LogicalDash> it's a game, I think it's for Windows
<justin__> game made by US government
<LogicalDash> justin__, go ask the folks at #wine
<draik> jckl: Verizon GT704WG. It's both modem and wifi router
 * aleksanteri was just about to suggest wine
<justin__> no thie linux version
<aleksanteri> oh, it supports linux?
<jckl> draik: right
<justin__> a older version
<justin__> that mac users and linux users play
<aleksanteri> right
<LogicalDash> justin__, if they offer a debian package try installing that, otherwise they probably have instructions inside the tarball
<jckl> draik: do you have any other wireless computers?
<justin__> its not possible to play online cuz of punkbuster
<justin__> its a .run file
<justin__> i have it installed
<brentp> here's my fdisk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52831/
<LogicalDash> I have no idea what a .run file is
<justin__> but when i go to the executable it wont work
<draik> jckl: Just my sister's. Per our treaty, we don't touch each other's computers. She's running winxp and is able to access the AP
<jckl> justin__: i take it wine and punkbuster dont work together?
<justin__> no not very well
<justin__> lol
<jckl> if hers works then i would assume its more an issue with the laptop
<jckl> or computer i should say
<justin__> it does a lil with the battlefield series
<justin__> cedega has "partial" support for PB i have cedega they dont support AA tho
<draik> Oh well.
<jckl> justin__: cool thanks for the info. This is the only reason i still have windows on my desktop
<jckl> draik: you said you turned the encryption off right?
<justin__> ? i would keep it if i where you
<draik> jckl: Yup. Still wouldn't connect
<justin__> my HD is only 80 gigs
<justin__> so i have only 1 OS at a time i will get windows once i get my sata RAID going
<jckl> my laptop is 80gigs but my desktop is 500gigs
<justin__> lucky
<justin__> im poor
<jckl> i use to be. now i work 12 hours a day to buy me toys
<justin__> my computer can play COD4 at full grafix no prob but i was to cheap to buy a bigger HD
<paolo> hi. is there a software with a whiteboard, like netmeeting for windows?
<draik> Lucky. I asked, "Will you marry" and I had to put away my toys
<draik> *asked, "Will you marry me?"
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<justin__> ahahaha
<Tm_T> ;)
<jckl> that i stayed away from as of now ;)
<justin__> rofl will you marry me
<jpatrick> !ot > justin__
<justin__> i have made like 734563563 notes to self never to have kids
<jckl> draik: does the wireless work with any other router or have you not tried it
<brentp> anyone have any pointers? my boot partition seems to be taken over by windows? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52831/
<draik> jckl: There are two other APs. Both of which are channel 11. One is Linsys with WEP (which I assume to be admin/pw) and an open AP with "Mars and the Moon" for the name. Cannot connect to either.
<jckl> do you recieve any ip address at all? at the least you should get a 169.254
<neville> Let me know if I sound stupid, but, is it at all possible to have two consecutive video drivers, for the same card, installed at the same time, and you can choose which you prefer to use, say, at boot?
<draik> I do get 169.254....
<jckl> what manager are you using?
<^gtt^> neville: that's the point of the restricted drivers manager...
<draik> jckl: network-manager
<draik> wicd wasn't working for me
<draik> I keep switching between network-manager to Wireless Assistant
<neville> Not from what I can see?
<neville> It only allows me to disable the current driver, which isn't what I want
<jckl> have you tried from a terminal?
<draik> jckl: Tried what? I'm not too familiar with the CLI when it comes to networking
<CppIsWeird> i sent a bunch of stuff to my trash to free up some space, however it is neither in my trash nor where it was. It says i have 1mb of freespace when i deleted about 500mb of stuff, anyone have any ideas?
<jckl> open a terminal and type "iwconfig"
<SSJ_GZ> CppIsWeird: How did you delete it?
<CppIsWeird> the del key
<SSJ_GZ> CppIsWeird: From within Konqueror?
<CppIsWeird> dont know
<CppIsWeird> asked me if i wanted to send it to the trsh
<CppIsWeird> i clicked ok
<jckl> draik: what do you see for ESSID?
<draik> I see 2... Linksys and sandra
<SSJ_GZ> CppIsWeird: And it doesn't appear when you enter trash:/ as the URL in Konqueror?
<CppIsWeird> nor does it apper ~/.trash
<draik> brb
<SSJ_GZ> CppIsWeird: What about ~/.local/share/Trash/files?
<hdevalence> Will 8.04 use 3.5.8 or 3.5.9 ?
<CppIsWeird> yep
<CppIsWeird> where is that and why were they sent there?
<SSJ_GZ> CppIsWeird: That's where KDE's trash folder for your user is.
<draik> ok, back
<CppIsWeird> how gay
<pesymista> take it easy
<jckl> draik: what is your ssid
<draik> sandra
<jckl> for your router
<jckl> try
<Tm_T> !guidelines | CppIsWeird
<ubotu> CppIsWeird: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jckl> sudo iwconfig interface essid sandra
<WaltzingAlong> CppIsWeird: what was the issue?
<WaltzingAlong> CppIsWeird: should you wish to store the files elsewhere, feel free to hack at the code
<jckl> draik: maybe "sudo iwconfig essid sandra"
<draik> Ok
<draik> iwconfig: unknown command "sandra"
<justin__> how do i get kdevelop to start on line 0 instead of 1
<justin__> because i wont let me go to line 0 i get a lot of compile error
<justin__> s
<dappermuis> im using xrandr and when I enter xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600 I get the error "xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"" - any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> sudo iwconfig DEVice (eth1) essid sandra
<WaltzingAlong> ie sudo iwconfig eth1 essid sandra enc off mode managed
<justin__> OSS sound will not work
<justin__> how do i get it to work
<justin__> ALSA will work but no OSS
<draik> Ok. I will try that WaltzingAlong
<jckl> after that make sure encryption is turned off in the router
<jckl> WaltzingAlong: does he need to type dhclient eth1
<WaltzingAlong> sure follow it with dhclient eth1       to fetch a new ip
<WaltzingAlong> but iwconfig        by itself to verify the settings, essid should show sandra and quality should be something suchas 83/100
<draik> No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<draik> iwconfig states 0/100
<draik> essid is "sandra"
<jckl> and encryption in the router is off
<draik> 10-4
<draik> Everything done to your specifications
<jckl> when you type iwconfig what does it say for link quality
<draik> 0/100
<jckl> can you move closer to the router?
<draik> Sure
<draik> How much closer?
<draik> I'm about 20 feet away
<draik> direct eye-sight
<jckl> what is signal level and noise level
<draik> Nothing in the way
<draik> -256 dBm each
<jckl> i would try to move as close as possible or try to restart both the router and the computer
<WaltzingAlong> sudo iwlist eth1
<WaltzingAlong> sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<draik> Ok. What do you need?
<tlayton> !search file DBCFile.h
<ubotu> Found: files, defrag, tab, tar, offline, mldonkey, burners, dolphin, chmod, cvs
<jckl> what does it show for quality and signal level
<jckl> and noise level
<tlayton> !search DBCFile.h
<ubotu> Found:
<tlayton> !file DBCFile.h
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file dbcfile.h - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> Quality: 99/100   Signal: -35 dBm    Noise: -60 dBm
<jussi01> !find DBCFile.h
<jckl> what is it for encryption key
<ubotu> Package/file dbcfile.h does not exist in gutsy
<draik> encryption key: off
<jckl> essid is sandra?
<draik> Yes
<jckl> hm
<jckl> try to set a manual ip address
<draik> sudo iwconfig 192.168.x.x?
<jckl> no
<jckl> one sec
<draik> sudo iwconfig eth1 192.168.x.x?
<jckl> sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0
<jckl> then sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<jckl> then sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<azlon> anybody use firefox 3.0 with kubuntu?
<draik> ok
<jckl> now does the wireless work?
<draik> Will find out in just a sec
<draik> Nope. Google.com was not found
<draik> Ummm... Seems that I'm missing a gateway IP
<jckl> type iwconfig
<jckl> need the router ip as your gateway
<draik> Right
<draik> How do I put that in?
<jckl> sudo route add default gw 192.168.x.x
<draik> ok
<jckl> also do
<jckl> or well try that
<jckl> might need to also do sudo echo nameserver 192.168.x.x >> /etc/resolve.conf
<jckl> also when you type iwconfig what is the mode
<draik> What is 192.168.x.x? gateway or my ip?
<jckl> gateway
<draik> Permission denied
<draik> Mode: Managed
<draik> Ok. Done.
<jckl> you use "sudo echo nameserver 192.168.x.x >> /etc/resolve.conf"
<draik> Missed the sudo. Sorry
<jckl> should probably do "sudo ifconfig eth1 down"
<jckl> and "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<draik> Ok
<jckl> now try
<draik> Nope. :(
<jckl> can you ping the gateway?
<draik> Nope. Destination Host Unreachable
<azlon> anybody here use skype 2.0?
<jckl> not to sure. seems like the wireless connection will not connect but can see the router. i would try to restart both the router the comp if you have not yet
<draik> Ok
<draik> Will do.
<draik> Thank you for your help, jckl
<jckl> np and good luck
<azlon> where does Konquerer download to by default?
<nosrednaekim> azlon: you mean before or after its installed?
<lupul> hi. does anyone know a way to reduce the cooler speed on my nvidia graphic card? cause it's driving me crazy
<biovore> throw a resister in line on the fan power....
<lupul> ?
<biovore> I don't think there is software control of the fan speed
<lupul> ok
<lucky_lucas> lupul: nvclock
<lucky_lucas> you want to search somehting about nvclock
<lupul> ok
<lupul> thanks
<lupul> very much
<lucky_lucas> I have seen that it's a common problem with the last driver
<lucky_lucas> and the last version of nvclock could fix this
<lucky_lucas> you may look on phoronix forums
<lucky_lucas> I didn't pay that much attention because I don't have the problem but, I am prety sure to heard of nvclock to solve this
<lupul> it doesn't
<Sanne> lupul: I have this to adjust the speed of my CPU fan, dunno if it works for GPU fans as well: http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view.asp?idx=70&code=017. Least noisy would be, though, a case with a good airflow and a passiv graphics card.
<lupul> 8800gt
<lucky_lucas> even the last version, 0.3 ?
<lucky_lucas> if there is a new version
<lupul> i just installed nvclock
<lupul> and it says that my video card does not support fan speed adjustment
<lucky_lucas> you may want to check the version
<Darkrift411> I know this is the wrong place to ask, but i cant think of anywhere else. I have a compaq laptop that i put kubuntu on and my wifi died. i have to send it in tomarrow for warranty, and i cannot find my restore dvd, and i removed the restore partition. does anyone know where i can find compaq restore cd's/dvd's at?
<lucky_lucas> lupul http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7237&highlight=nvclock
<lucky_lucas> I told you to look at phoronix, it's one of the best knowledge base for linux graphics
<nubee> hi
<cn28h> Darkrift411, why do you need the restore dvd?
<Darkrift411> because im afraid they will use linux on here as an excuse not to fix it
<Darkrift411> guys on the phone seemed dumbfounded when i mentioned linux
<Darkrift411> i want it to be in factory condition
<nubee> i am on a dell insperon 1501 what is the best kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Darkrift411> he already tried saying that linux is not covered by the warranty, and the only reason he helped me is because i still had windows on here.
<biovore> kubuntu ubuntu and xubuntu are all the thing basicly..  just install a different gui program by default..
<biovore> Darkrift411: what dose there factory warnnity say..
<Darkrift411> not sure
<Darkrift411> i cant find my copy
<nubee> ok so any linux that would run the best on his?
<Darkrift411> nubee they are just different looks
<lucky_lucas> lupul: ?
<nubee> dark what you running?
<Darkrift411> kubuntu
<Darkrift411> i like kde more
<Darkrift411> never was a gnome fan
<nubee> what brand of computer?
<Darkrift411> compaq
<Darkrift411> laptop
<nubee> ok they say that if you change your windows "vista ,xp etc."it voids your waranty
<Darkrift411> ?
<biovore> nubee: kubuntu and ubuntu will both work on it..  you might need to tweek the command line for it to work though.. Needs acpi=force irqpoll   because the bios has a bug in it.
<nubee> any os changes voids the worenty
<Darkrift411> i didnt change the os
<Darkrift411> i added another one
<nubee> ya i am running ubuntu with forced drivers
<cn28h> strange, in gutsy I have gcc installed but all the C headers are missing
<nubee> ya i have four
<nubee> vista/ubuntu/puppy/and fedora
<nubee> fedora sucks
<nubee> puppy is good for my kids
<Sanne> cn28h: install build-essential
<cn28h> yeah, just found that -- strange that that's off by default
<lupul> lucky_lucas thank you so much....   i can finally sleep now thanks to nvclock
<FaiDillinGer> i love kubuntu
<lupul> you were right. v3 works
<lupul> i love kubuntu too
<lucky_lucas> lupul: hehe you welcome
<nubee> anyone know how i can get my gdesklets to work ?
<lucky_lucas> never underestimate the power of bleeding edge over packaged hihihihi
<lupul> :))
<lucky_lucas> sleep well
<lupul> thanks
<lupul> same for you
<lupul> bye
<Sanne> cn28h: I heard it's a design decision for Ubuntu... lots of people won't need the gcc and dev headers, and those who do, can easily install them.
<lucky_lucas> thank you
<lucky_lucas> bye bye
<nubee> anyone know how i can get my gdesklets to work ?
<ardchoille> !patience | nubee
<ubotu> nubee: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lynoure> nubee: gdesklets? in KDE?
<Lynoure> nubee: Do you know if it generally can be done? / if someone has done it before?
<nubee> no
<Lynoure> nubee: KDE has something similar, called SuperKaramba
<nubee> its got me scratching my head
<nubee> can i use kubuntu pacs on ubuntu?
<Lynoure> nubee: Better ask the project channel, if it has one.
<Lynoure> oh "currently works on most of the modern Unix desktops (including GNOME, KDE, Xfce)."
<nubee> ok i will try that
<azlon> how can i use firefox on KDE?
<nubee> i think that it wont work cus of the forced ati driver
<Lynoure> nubee: I'll be sleeping any moment now, but if you tell someone how they do not work, what errors you get and what you have tried, maybe they can help
<azlon> i downloaded the tar, but im not sure what to do with it now
<nubee> it dosnt give any errors
<Dragnslcr> azlon- is there some reason you can't just use the normal package from the repository?
<azlon> hrmm
<nubee> ok i click on it it shows the window blank then turn back off
<azlon> good call
<azlon> thx
<azlon> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sunny_> Wie kann ich Java installieren
<Lynoure> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Lynoure> sunny_: I hope it will helps.
<sunny_> Zeitüberschreitung auf dem Server
<NickPresta> !de | sunny_
<ubotu> sunny_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sunny_> danke
<wonderboy> hello?
<sunny_> hallo
<wonderboy> how are you?
<cn28h> Sanne, yeah, I see that but the odd thing was that gcc *was* installed.. just no headers
<Sanne> cn28h: That's indeed a bit weird.
<azlon> im trying to play an xvid video... but it is like its fastforwarding...
<Dr_willis> azlon,  video online? got a link?
<azlon> no
<azlon> video on my hd
<cn28h> what are you using to play it?
<azlon> uhmm
<azlon> Keffeine
<mint2> is bad for health
<azlon> im trying to stay away from VLC
<cn28h> try mplayer
<azlon> what would you suggest for a player?
<azlon> mplayer... k, brb
<yao_ziyuan> just installed ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> awesome...
<mint2> yao_ziyuan - it is yeah
<yao_ziyuan> will go to install kubuntu-desktop as well
<mint2> which one did u install
<mint2> i do prefer kde over gnome though
<yao_ziyuan> this way the chinese input tool will be automatically available to my kde desktop
<yao_ziyuan> mint2: ubuntu 7.10
<mint2> cool
<yao_ziyuan> mint2: i like kde too
<yao_ziyuan> mint2: but it doesn't come with chinese input and display very well
<mint2> then kubuntu gutsy gibbons
<mint2> is the right one
<yao_ziyuan> mint2: frankly it sucks in that aspect
<mint2> i can understand yeah
<azlon> same thing with mplayer
<azlon> i think its a codec issue
<azlon> but i dont know what codec pack to download
<lovely> anyone want to help trouble shoot an "odd" thing?   my camera usb stopped working a few months ago, been trying to get udev to recognize it for a while to no avail, and now my usb hard drive is lost as well.
<yao_ziyuan> the masses still prefer dirty yellow gnome ubuntu haha
<mantan> guys
<cn28h> lovely, what comes up in dmesg when you plug them in?
<mantan> how do i get second monitor working?
<yao_ziyuan> it would be perfect if there is a gnome theme resembling kde
<lovely> I have no idea... whats the site for code listing?
<hola> how is possible to enable a connection between two machine with telnet or rsh?
<lovely> cn28h: what is the site for listing such things?
<cn28h> lovely, http://rafb.net/paste would do
<cn28h> hola, you'd have to enable telnetd, but why not use ssh?
<yao_ziyuan> also,
<yao_ziyuan> that 3d chess in gnome is nice...
<Dr_willis> You have to enable ssh also. :)
<lovely> cn28h: ok, i have just dmesg and got a loooong list here is about half http://rafb.net/p/6Vd1xa79.html
<azlon> where can i download divx/xvid codecs?
<NickPresta> !codecs | azlon
<ubotu> azlon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<azlon> yes, i read those pages
<azlon> they didnt help much
<cn28h> lovely, that doesn't look  related to your problem.  Unplug the device, plug it in again, and check what shows up at the end of dmesg
<yao_ziyuan> question:
<yao_ziyuan> if i install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu,
<yao_ziyuan> will i see ubuntu-desktop applications in a kde session's start menu?
<yao_ziyuan> and run them
<g2g591> yao_ziyuan: most likely
<lovely> cn28h:   http://rafb.net/p/bD3R7o93.html
<g2g591> yao_ziyuan: thats how i initally installed kubuntu, but i cant remember for sure
<g2g591> yao_ziyuan: you can at least run them in the run dialog
<yao_ziyuan> and maybe i want to install a fresh kde4...
<yao_ziyuan> is there a kde4-desktop or something
<cn28h> lovely, okay, it found it -- is this a mybook by chance?
<g2g591> yao_ziyuan: nope, there will be for hardy though, and 4.0.0 is buggy and no where near as good as 3.5 , to install 4.0 anyway see the directions in the annuncement at kubuntu.org
<lovely> cn28h: not that I am aware of.. western digital, has worked on this os for 2 years now
<yao_ziyuan> yes, i now recall kde4 doesn't have chinese support
<cn28h> lovely, just cursious, I have a WD MyBook and it kind of pisses me off :) anyways -- what does fdisk -l /dev/sdb (might have to do this as root) show?
<lovely> cn28h: http://rafb.net/p/y0oQ0a39.html
<cn28h> lovely, sounds about right, can you mount it manually?
<yao_ziyuan> downloading kubuntu-desktop
<yao_ziyuan> 199MB
<lovely> cn28h: ahh shit, what is that mount sdb1 in my case? I am fairly new at the direct aproch, been using GUI's primarily
#kubuntu 2009-01-12
<downhill_> weellll, ahmos you could try restarting HAL then. /etc/init.d/hal restart
<downhill_> thanks dr_willis :)
<downhill_> could *swear* it was the fstab option. good to know.
<dr_willis>    /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<ahmos> hold on going to try
<downhill_> whoops
<downhill_> that definitely was not firefox. heh
<dr_willis> the 'user'  option in that fstab entry allows the user to mount/unmount the device
<downhill_> yep
 * dr_willis recalls when 'auto mounting ' of devices - was a tool on the desktop that gave you buttons to mount/unmount things..
<dr_willis> :)
<downhill_> yep yep, back in the day.
<downhill_> I remember setting mode lines >.<
<ahmos> every thing is perfect
<downhill_> that did it, eh?
<ahmos> yes
<downhill_> excellent. now you know what to say if someone asks the same question ;)
<downhill_> come to think of it, dr_willis, I remember restarting HAL for a wine-related problem a while back.
<downhill_> thanks again.
<ahmos> of course ;) but first thank you very much
<downhill_> not a problem.
<dr_willis> wine can have issues with installing multi-disk games.
<downhill_> Wine can have issues. period.
<Zehava> Kopete keeps poping up every time someone says something in a seperate window asking me to view or ignore....is there a way to make that stop??
<Dragnslcr> Zehava- Settings -> Notifications
<dr_willis> everytime someone says anything?
<Omega_S> Hello, I just installed kubuntu on my Desktop... Does anyone else have an issue with icons in the bottom right bar becoming blue boxes and such?
<Nomexous> Omega_S: KDE 4.1?
<Omega_S> Nomexous: The latest version of Kubnutu 8.10 with all updates applied
<Nomexous> Omega_S: Yeah, at the moment KDE 4.1 has some graphical issues
<Omega_S> alright, just making sure its not me
<downhill_> Omega_S; not you, fixed in 4.2.
<downhill_> (that's due out later this month)
<Zehava> no notifications in settings, but I'll keep looking
<Omega_S> ah cool thanks guys
<downhill_> Zehava; try looking in System Settings > Notifications, too. (Dunno if there's a kcm for that or not)
<Nomexous> Omega_S: You can always get the KDE 4.2 beta if it bothers you too much
<downhill_> cheers
<downhill_> erm, RC1 is due out in 2 days and Beta 2 is quite buggy compared to a final release.
<legodude> Omega_S: yes, 4.2 mostly fixed it for me
<Omega_S> Thats true.... I'll see how long I can last until it really bothers me ;-)
<downhill_> you've been warned. that said, it's always and option.
<Nomexous> Omega_S: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<Omega_S> Nomexous: Thanks!
<mtanner> hello. I have a question about keyboard shortcuts in kubuntu/kde4 8.10...
<Nomexous> mtanner: What it?
<mtanner> anybody know in which disk file the keyboard shortcuts are kept?
<mtanner> Because the System Settings -> Keyboard/Mouse app GUI doesn't seem to be working properly
<Nomexous> mtanner: Lots of KDE 4.1 keyboard shortcuts don't work
<mtanner> There are 3 different places in kde4 to set up keyboard shortcuts: System Settings -> KB/Mouse, Sys Settings -> Advanced -> input actions, and the kde menu editor
<mtanner> They all seem to be conflicting with each other.  And when I tried to set up the shortcut in "Input Actions", it added about 8 new entries under "KB/Mouse"->"Keyboard Shortcuts".
<mtanner> The specific keyboard shortcut I'm trying to set up is the one to start Konsole.
<Nomexous> mtanner: Keyboard shortcuts didn't work for me at all
<mtanner> Nomexous: hmmm.  I see.  Any known solutions?
<Nomexous> mtanner: You could try upgrading to KDE 4.2 beta
<Nomexous> mtanner: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<mtanner> Nomexous: Is 4.2 beta known to work with the shortcuts?
<Nomexous> mtanner: It worked for me. I was able to bind Konsole to Alt+F1.
<Nomexous> mtanner: That was through the menu editor
<mtanner> Nomexous: cool.  Thanks for the info.  I might try that in a while.
<Nomexous> mtanner: No problem. Read the notes, though. 4.2 is still beta, so it might break some stuff.
<mtanner> I was just trying to see if anyone happened to know the file the shortcuts are stored in, so I could try to remove all of the dud entries that "Input Actions" added to the "Keyboard Shortcuts" menu
<booleancat> Anyone else having trouble with kio network slaves?
<mtanner> Nomexous: thanks for the suggestion.  I gotta go eat dinner, and I'll contemplate the update to 4.2 beta later this evening
<booleancat> Akregator and ktorrent both stopped working a little while ago...
<booleancat> wait... maybe akregator is working now, but ktorrent is still broken
<uninstalll> hi
<uninstalll> how do a remove kde4 completely? I wanna start from scartch
<uninstalll> so hello?
<nazario> hi
<uninstalll> then?
<holycow> where does kde4 store its trash?
<uninstalll> .Trash?
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<dr_willis> I aleays link .Trash to  .local/share/Trash :)
<holycow> thank you
<holycow> i'm just setting up some rsyncing ... so trash is now there
<holycow> huh
<holycow> what is .local for?
<dr_willis> local user settings
<uninstalll> how to remove kde?
<dr_willis> better then having 100000000000 .whatever dirs
<dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<holycow> uh
<holycow> dr_willis: is this an attempt to clean up ~/?
<dr_willis> Yes
<holycow> it seems to be everything has a . folder ... is this a new freedesktop.org idea?
<dr_willis> now everyting is slowly moving to .local/folder
<uninstalll> no I wanna install KDE again
<holycow> dr_willis: oh neat i didnt' know that
<holycow> that will help organize things a lot
<dr_willis> uninstalll,  that wasent what you asked.. :)
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    to install kde
<uninstalll> after uninstalling this though
<uninstalll> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> Not sure what youplainon gaining by Uninstalling/Installing KDE however...
<dr_willis> thats 'windows' thinking ;)
<uninstalll> lol
<uninstalll> I am in kde now
<uninstalll> will it disapear?
<uninstalll> lmao
<dr_willis> one way to find out
<holycow> dr_willis: would you happen to know of any site i can read up on this?  freedesktop.org and google don't seem to indicate much  ... or just have a hard time search for a . file entry.  how is this design aspect being handled?
<uninstalll> it did'n do shit
<dr_willis> holycow,  not sure if its a freedesktop.org idea  but i think it is.
<holycow> thx
<ghostcube> hmm question if libGl.so is missing in /usr/lib/  which version should i take for compiling the nvidia-180-dev version or libgl1-mesa-dev
<stodge> What is the default sound system in Kubuntu 8.04? Is it ALSA or PulseAudio?
<darkdelusions> ALsa
<darkdelusions> ghost give me a sec I just installed 180 this morning there is an ezer way of getting it
<stodge> Thanks
<darkdelusions> ghost check this out
<darkdelusions> (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002828
<darkdelusions> thats how I did it ealier it should get any libs you might be missing
<darkdelusions> just remember to remove the repo
<ghostcube> is the nvidia-glx-xxx package removing libGl.so from /usr/lib ?
<ghostcube> i have libgl1-mesa-dev installed and iam missing it
<stnormal> is there a way to determine if I have 32bit GNU C compiler tools installed on my 64-bit Kubuntu install?
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<darkdelusions> ghostcube: i have libGL.so.180.11
<darkdelusions> ghostcube: i have libGL.so.1
<ghostcube> yeah but libGl.so is missing isnt it
<ghostcube> i need it to build compiz and libgl1-mesa-dev should ship it
<ghostcube> and this one is installed
<ghostcube> so iam just wondering if the nvidia-180-dev package is needed
<ghostcube> or if i have to reinstall libgl1-mesa-dev
<flakeparadigm> my cd drive isn't working except for the first few minutes into using kubuntu
<flakeparadigm> but they work just fine on the live CD
<flakeparadigm> er, I have two cd drives. neither of them work for more that a few minutes after I boot up
<flakeparadigm> but when I'm booted up into windows or on a live CD, everything works just fine
<slarti> how do you make the taskbar autohide ?
<flakeparadigm> <slarti>I'm not sure if you can in kde 4's current release
<slarti> i did it in jaunty  : )
<flakeparadigm> it is probably using kde 4.2 beta
<flakeparadigm> or what ever stage 4.2 is at
<slarti> i want autohide in ibex !
<ghostcube> get the beta release for ibex
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> or wait till rc1 in two days
<flakeparadigm> I would wait till rc1 ;)
<lespea> does anybody know if/when they're planning on making their windows effects (rotate cube / etc) mappable to mouse buttons?
<lespea> they == kde
<rickey> i just downloaded kubuntu810 is it ready to go , i am haveing trouble upgradeing
<ghostcube> works ok here
 * slarti will wait for rc1
<rickey> grost are you fully upgraded?
<rickey> or are yopu on default
<Adola> Ok.
<DaSkreech> rickey: Upgrading to what?
<DaSkreech> lespea: Huh?
<Adola> I'm having a problem with Kopete.  I've asked in #kopete..But as always, It's dead.
<draik> I'm trying to remove a few infected files from an XP laptop. I tried using Knoppix, but that did not work. Will using Kubuntu 8.10 let me mount the drive and remove the necessary files?
<Adola> It will connect on Highspeed.  but not on Dial-up
<ghostcube> draik, there is something called knoppicillin
<Adola> I ran it in Terminal.  And got this
<Adola> kopete(7145) Kopete::AccountManager::setOnlineStatus: category:  2
<Adola> kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kwalletd
<Adola> kopete(7145) KWalletDLauncher::getInterface: The kwalletd service has been registered
<Adola> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-adam" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Adola> Error: "/tmp/kde-adam" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Adola> (That was when I pressed "connect"
<ghostcube> with build in scanners
<draik> !pastebin | Adola
<ubottu> Adola: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ghostcube> rickey, u mean me ?
<rickey> yes
<ghostcube> iam ion fresh installed 8.10
<ghostcube> with upadtes till yestrday
<draik> ghostcube: Awesome. I've never heard of it. Sounds like something I need to add into my collection. I will look into it right now. Thanks!
<rickey> dont upgrade
<rickey> or you may hafe to downlooad again
<rickey>  be carefull
<ghostcube> rickey, to what 9.04 ?
<rickey> to 810
<ghostcube> i always update my distries but my hd crashed :D
<ghostcube> i have done updates to 8.10 a bit tricky
<Adola> Um.   Hello?
<DaSkreech> hi
<Adola> Did you guys get what I pasted?
<DaSkreech> draik: Should
<ghostcube> draik, ftp://ftp.heise.de/pub/ct/projekte/knoppicillin/k6d_6.0.2.iso
<draik> DaSkreech: I should ...?
<DaSkreech> Adola: Yes please don't paste in the chan
<draik> ghostcube: Is that English?
<lespea> DaSkreech: in compiz you can use ctr+alt+mouse1 to rotate the cube; it doesn't appear that you can do this in kde4
<Adola> Yes, I'm sorry.
<ghostcube> afaik yes and its only text based
<DaSkreech> draik: Kubuntu should allow you to remove infected files
<draik> DaSkreech: Ok, thanks. Just wanted to make sure before I try that as an option.
<DaSkreech> lespea: ah Umm hit ctrl+F11 and you get the same effect I think
<draik> ghostcube: No issue with text-only as I can navigate fairly easily to the file I need on the drive.
<DaSkreech> Why do I have cube even enabled?
<lespea> DaSkreech: right, I know you can do it with the keyboard, but I want to do it with the mouse (along with a whole bunch of other effects)
<Adola> Yes, so, anyone think they could help me with this problem with Kopete not connecting on Dial-up, but it will connect on Highspeed... (Same thing for Pidgin)
<DaSkreech> lespea: well ctrl+alt is the keyboard as well
<DaSkreech> Adola: Everything else connecys fine?
<Adola> DaSkreech: Um, well, IRC.  And, I used a program called "kmess" it connected me.  It's just Pidgin and Kopete
<lespea> DaSkreech: that was just an example I used... I just want to know if anybody knows when mapping to the mouse will be possible
<DaSkreech> lespea: What do you want?
<Adola> They connect on highspeed.  But, now that I'm back on Dial-up.  They won't connect
<lespea> DaSkreech: to map things to the mouse
<DaSkreech> lespea: There is hot corners as well
<lespea> DaSkreech: I don't care about the alternatives, if you don't know that's fine just say so
<DaSkreech> Adola: Hmm dunno has #pidgin died as well?
<rickey> gees
<DaSkreech> lespea: I'm not sure what you are asking for:) I'm not big on desktop effects so you want to do all the effects without touching the keyboard?
<Adola> I've not asked.  However, I doubt it iwll do much good.  I refuse to use Pidgin.  It's far more buggy (in my case.) Than Kopete
<Adola> However, I'll ask.
<lespea> DaSkreech: just to be able to include the mouse buttons in the bindings
<DaSkreech> Adola: Perhaps figuring out one will help the other?
<DaSkreech> lespea: Asked in #kwin ?
<lespea> DaSkreech: thanks :)
<walter> hey folks; I have a broken entry in my kde's menu, and it's not listed in kmenuedit.  Where can I look to figure out what's wrong?
<draik> ghostcube: Downloaded... Burned... Going to try now
<alipio> Hi there... Is there a way to get msn support in kopete of kde 4.2?
<Adola> alipio: Kopete in  KDE 4.2 has MSN support
<Adola> It's called WML
<Adola> Just use that.
<Adola> Use the WML protocol
<alipio> Adola: I know about WML.. but it always show me "Wrong Password" message...
<Adola> alipio: Oh.
<Adola> Darn, I don't know then.
<DaSkreech> alipio: I think they had an update for libmsn check if you have that
<alipio> I've just installed kubuntu from the experimental kde4 repository...
<draik> ghostcube: It's in German!
<ghostcube> hmm no chance to change the speach
<ghostcube> ?
<lespea> if anybody had to conjure a guess as to when the first beta of ibex is gonna come out...
<DaSkreech> lespea: how about you check the schedule on the wiki ?
<draik> ghostcube: Nope. It started in English, then goes German.
<lespea> DaSkreech: thanks found it
<DaSkreech> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DaSkreech> Hmm not quite what I was looking for
<DaSkreech> lespea: When is it?
<lespea> March 26th
<lespea> a new alpha release is coming out on thursday
<alipio> Does anybody here use MSN with kopete of kde 4.2 ???
<lespea> I've had bad luck with alpha though so i tend to shy away from that (which makes sense -- it is alpha!)
<pteague> anybody familiar with using : in autocomplete scripts? such as with svn propset svn:ignore - *buntu's autocomplete scripts somehow does that, but i can't figure out how
<DaSkreech> I don't
<maryellen> Hey Gang. Running 6.06.2 here and I don't find  keytouch  in the repositories. Am I missing something? or blind?  :-)
<Adola> Hello.  I need to install MSN-Pecan.
<Adola> However, SMP doesn't show it.
<KomiaPoika> hi
<Adola> Actually, when I type in "Kopete" SMP wno't show ANYTHINg.
<maryellen> The reason for asking is that my son bought me a nice 'multi-media' kbd and I read in the forum that keytouch is the simpliest way to get it setup.
<Adola> I had to use Add/Remove to get programs.  But, it won't show up all the nice extras like msnpecan
<maryellen> Adola, you're not capitalizing it, are you?
<Adola> No, it won't show ANYTHING
<maryellen> ah
<Adola> I'll show you
<ghostcube> could it be that the symlink for /usr/lib/libGl.so is not set if installing nvidia-glx-1xx packages
<ghostcube> on 64 bit
<Adola> I typed in "hydrogen"
<Adola> (I've got it installed)
<Adola> And NOTHING showes up.
<DaSkreech> !info keytouch dapper
<ubottu> Package keytouch does not exist in dapper
<DaSkreech> !info keytouch
<ubottu> keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure extra function keys in multimedia keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-2.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 156 kB, installed size 760 kB
<KomiaPoika> installing kubuntu 8.10 on the sata disk of a pc that has an ide hard disk also with xp. how do i force grub to install on the ide disk? cause the pc doesn't see the sata disk at boot?
<DaSkreech> maryellen: Not crazy it seems
<DaSkreech> Whats SMP ?
<KomiaPoika> DaSkreech: multi processor
<DaSkreech> KomiaPoika: Not in this context
<KomiaPoika> DaSkreech: in what context?
<maryellen> DaSkreech, drats! so what do I use here then? :-(
<DaSkreech> Adola said he searched in SMP
<DaSkreech> maryellen: keytouch ?
<KomiaPoika> can someone help me to install grub on the ide hard drive, installing kubuntu on the sata hard drive?
<walter> I finally decided to forgo having windows installed, and now i have a drive as such:  [ ext2 /boot: 512mb ][ free space: 100gb ][ ext3 kubuntu: 50gb]   can anybody point me in the direction I should go in to have kubuntu take over the hard drive?
<maryellen> DaSkreech, well, if it's not available in Dapper, .... how?
<DaSkreech> maryellen: Either find it externally or compile it
<Ward1983> any ktechlab users here by any chance?
<DaSkreech> What's ktechlab?
<DaSkreech> KomiaPoika: Follw the instructions to install grub but just use your IDE s the target
<DaSkreech>  !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ward1983> DaSkreech, "KTechLab is an Open Source Intergated Design Environment (IDE) for electronic and PIC microcontroller circuit design and simulation." - www.ktechlab.org
<DaSkreech> ah sweet
<Ward1983> works nicely but cannot fidn a irc channel for it
<Ward1983> i want to find out if i can scale the units of their "scope" (very similar to an oscilloscope except i cannot find out how to scale in height)
<DaSkreech> Do they have a mailing list?
<Ward1983> a dev one yes
<KomiaPoika> it seems in kde 8.10 with kde4.2beta i have to login twice from kdm before i actually login to kde4. how do i make that i only have to login once?
<mason> Hey, guys.
<mason> I'm trying to download this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal+Monitor?content=28165
<mason> What do I use to open .skz?
<DaSkreech> KomiaPoika: Somehing wonky in your session?
<mason> Could somebody help me to install a plasmoid?
<mason> I'm looking at the "How to install a Plasmoid" on kde-look.org, but I'm at a loss as to what it means =/
<KomiaPoika> DaSkreech: not at present
<KomiaPoika> DaSkreech: i'm in the configuring grub box
<KomiaPoika> DaSkreech: it asks should i install the grub boot loader to the mbr?
<DaSkreech> Is your mbr on the IDE?
<szrhawaii> does anyone know of a plugin or a file i need to download in order to have k3b or brasero burn iso's to cd-r my computer used to write to them now all of a sudden i loaded this version and it doesnt anymore
<KomiaPoika> DaSkreech: i dunno, but it says the install detected windows xp (which is on the ide hard drive, where i want the grub, cause it's the only hard drive my pc sees at boot)
<szrhawaii> Hey DaSkreech how you doing tonight
<DaSkreech> not bad
<DaSkreech> KomiaPoika: That would be right then
<KomiaPoika> kthx
<szrhawaii> DaSkreech hey when i had gnome my comp burned cd-r iso files now that i have kde it doesnt burn iso's to cd-r only to dvd- can you help me in this issue is there a plugin or file i need to download in order to make brasero or k3b burn a iso file in a cd-r
<DaSkreech> Wot?
<DaSkreech> k3b can burn CD
<DaSkreech> I think it has DVD as the default
<DaSkreech> but yeah it can do CD
<KomiaPoika> yes it can
<szrhawaii> how do i configure it cause its forcing me to do the dvd only and wont let me choose
<szrhawaii> when i upload the iso file it only gives me the dvd option
<DaSkreech> Is it a DVD Iso?
<szrhawaii> its only 699mb
<KomiaPoika> DaSkreech: it didnt install on the ide hard drive
<szrhawaii> it should be enough for a cd iso
<KomiaPoika> DaSkreech: freebsd bootloader is still there, and can't load the linux os
<szrhawaii> i would think that would be one
<mason> Could anybody help me to install this plasmoid?: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/yasp+Yet+Another+SystemMonitor+Plasmoid+?content=94144
<szrhawaii> mason if you can figure it out let me know cause i was trying to load that one as well a few days ago
<mason> :P
<mason> The thing is, I'm a total newbie to Linux in general, and all of this is killing me xD
<mason> In all honesty, I really just want to be able to get ANY plasmoid
<DaSkreech> mason: What version of KDE?
<mason> daskreech:  4.1
<DaSkreech> mason: I'll assume you are not on a 64 bit machine ?
<mason> DaSkreech: Yup. You are correct.
<Guest66721> hola
<Guest66721> alguien habla español
<DaSkreech> hola
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest66721> q tal
<Guest66721> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Guest66721> pero ya me esta gustando
<Guest66721> solo q tengo un problema con el virtual box
<Guest66721> tu podrias ayudarme
<DaSkreech> Guest66721: escribo /join #kubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> miguel__: ^^^
<judgen> Has anyone forked kde3 yet?
<szrhawaii> what is the pastebin url
<DaSkreech> mason: Hmm looks like you have ot compile it
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<szrhawaii> thanks
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Also in topic
<szrhawaii> DaSkreech this is the error im getting from brasero on burning the iso to a cd-r
<szrhawaii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103740/
<szrhawaii> can you help
<mason> DaSkreech:  How might I do that? I'm sorry, but I'm an extremely large noob to Linux and generally some parts of computing...
<mason> :P
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Tried using wodim?
<szrhawaii> not yet
<szrhawaii> not sure how to use wodim
<DaSkreech> mason: you'd have to install cmake
<DaSkreech> wodim /path/to/iso
<DaSkreech> pretty simple
<szrhawaii> trying right now
<mason> Okay...
<mason> DaSkreech: I now have cmake
<mason> I think
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> type cmake and see if it's a command
<mason> Yep
<mason> It's a command
<mason> Lots of 'em too :P
<mason> So, I have 94144-yasp-0.5.tar.bz2 on my desktop. I have no idea as to what I should do now xD
<DaSkreech> groovy
<DaSkreech> mason: untar it
<mason> Then do I hit install?
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<szrhawaii_> DaSkreech wodim didnt work
<DaSkreech> We shall see
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii_: Same error?
<mason> DaSkreech: It gave me instructions, but I don't know how to read it =/
<mason> Should I type them?
<szrhawaii_> its says 5 (input/output error) test unit ready scsi sendcmd: fatal error <DaSkreech>
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mason> Because... quite  frankly, it makes no sense to me.
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii_: hmm sounds like a burner issue
<DaSkreech> Or more specifically a burner communication issue
<DaSkreech> #wodim ?
<DaSkreech> mason: Paste to the URL above
<szrhawaii_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103741/ this is what i got from terminal DaSkreech
<mason> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103742/
<szrhawaii_> im the only one in that chat line #wodim
<DaSkreech> mason: thats from the INSTALL file ?
<mason> Yessir
<DaSkreech> Ok you untarred it and went into the directory ?
<mason> ooh
<mason> Does untarring mean extracting?
<mason> If so, then I haven't untarred it yet xD Sorry for failing :X
<mason> But if not...
<mason> then I'm pretty sure I'm in the directory...
<mason> Well, I extracted it  in I'm in the folder I extracted to.
<DaSkreech> great
<DaSkreech> in terminal?
<mason> No
<DaSkreech> press F4
<mason> I can't truly say I know how to navigate there with the terminal =/
<mason> Okay
<DaSkreech> so now yu are there in the terminal :-D
<mason> f4 while in the terminal?
<DaSkreech> wasn't that hard?
<mason> oh
<DaSkreech>  Oh no while in Dolphin or konqueror
<DaSkreech> It pulls up a terminal in the directory you are in
<mason> Yeah, got it.
<DaSkreech> pretty sweet
<mason> That's very handy.
<mason> So, yeah. I'm in the terminal.
<TouchDown> how i set my mozilla firefox as default browser ?
<DaSkreech> you can copy the commands from the file there
<DaSkreech> mkdir build
<DaSkreech> cdbuild
<DaSkreech> etc
<mason> Ohh
<DaSkreech> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<mason> That's awesome.
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> anyway TouchDown in system settings you can set default web browser
<mason> mkdir: cannot create directory `build': File exists
<mason> ""
<DaSkreech> cd build
<mason> oh
<mason> Do you still have the pastebin page I pasted open?
<mason> Because I don't know what to do at this part
<mason> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release -DKDE-4.1=true ../
<mason> So I just paste it all?
<DaSkreech> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release -DKDE-4.1=true ../
<DaSkreech> Yes
<mason> Oh
<mason> I did it before
<mason> I must've copied it wrong
<mason> after the input "sudo make install"
<mason> I get: sudo make install
<roconnor> I was trying to start a second xsession (in 8-bit mode) and I did "sudo startx -- :1" ... that was really bad.
<roconnor> when I rebooted I couldn't even log in
<mason> woops
<mason> I get: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<roconnor> because it couldn't find .DCOPserver_faris__0
<DaSkreech> try make then sudo make install
<mason> So just make alone
<mason> then sudo make install
<mason> ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<mason> output: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<DaSkreech> try reinstall kdelibs
<mason> in the same terminal?
<mason> same location and everything?
<SilverRook> can someone help a noob with a kubuntu install to flashdrive ?
<DaSkreech> that wouldn't make a difference but sure
<mason> bash: reinstall: command not found
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kdelibs5 --reinstall
<mason> reinstalled
<SilverRook> can i install pure kde to a flashdrive ? without it being a live cd usb-creator thingy ?
<DaSkreech> mason: what version is this btw ?
<mason> Hmm
<mason> Sorry, but, version of what?
<DaSkreech> the plasmoid
<DaSkreech> This guy really decided to make it really hard to install
<SilverRook> anyone
<SilverRook> ?
<mason> daskreech: 0.5
<DaSkreech> SilverRook: I think so
<DaSkreech> I don't know why you wouldn't be able to
<SilverRook> well i am installing now i have had to rip out my HDD's so the install doesnt detect them so i can use GUIDED when installing
<mason> DaSkreech: I'm thinking of just trying to install a different system monitor
<SilverRook> can i then just plug this in to any machine and boot up this ? or will the boot loader screw up ?
<Makuseru> Hi, I seem to be having a problem with a program. It's too long horizontally to fit on my screen, but when i grab the edge to resize it it only lets me make it even longer, i can't  make it any shorter. Anyone know what would cause this, and how i could fix it?
<DaSkreech> I can't speak for any machine
<szrhawaii_> is it mount dev/cd0 to mount my cd drive
<SilverRook> but asa generalisation
<mason> I tried a few other ones earlier today, but the were .skz files and I honestly don't know what to do with those.
<DaSkreech> those are different
<SilverRook> the trouble i had with teh usb-creator was that when i stored files on it from windows ( :S i know ) i got boot errors when trying to boot off the stick
<SilverRook> i kinda need it to be a multi purpose flash drive
<SilverRook> linux in one half and a fat 32 partition on the other half
<DaSkreech> SilverRook: partition it
<SilverRook> its 16gb sandisk cruzer so i no worried bout space lol
<SilverRook> daskreech thats why i used guided on this install and its cut it in half
<SilverRook> does that mean my linux system will be in the dev/sda1 50% section and my other section is still my fat 32 partition ?
<mason> DaSkreech: What do I do if the plasmoid I'm trying to install is a .skz  file?
<DaSkreech> mason: Actually I think you may be able to install it from the addwidgets dialog
<DaSkreech> mason: the configure with cmake works?
<SilverRook> meh.... the installation has hung at 54% :(
<DaSkreech> mason: do you have  a makefile ?
<mason> Oh, sorry for taking so long xD
<mason> Was away for a quick second.
<DaSkreech> a loooooong second
<SilverRook> damn
<mason> daskreech: I believe that the configure with cmake worked...
<SilverRook> its 4am
<DaSkreech> SilverRook: Take a break
<SilverRook> i gotta be at work at 7
<SilverRook> lol
<DaSkreech> See you when you get back from work
<SilverRook> no point going to sleep now lol
<mason> Will the makefile be  in the folder that the install, uninstall, etc. folders are?
<DaSkreech> it's not that hard a problem to solve I beleive
<szrhawaii> how do you build a iso file or what program is easy to use to create an iso file
<DaSkreech> mason: I don't know it should be in the same directory that you ran the command in but check if it's somewhere else
<DaSkreech> mkisofs ?
<DaSkreech> !info mkisofs
<ubottu> Package mkisofs does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> bah
<szrhawaii> got any other programs
<mason> DaSkreech: What will the makefile's name be...?
<DaSkreech> makefile
<DaSkreech> dd
<mason> I see none.
<DaSkreech> mason: Hmm
<DaSkreech> that's not right
<DaSkreech> run the cmake command again and paste the last like 20 lines
<szrhawaii> DaSkreech how do i use genisoimage
<SilverRook> daskreech i just read this
<mason> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103756/
<szrhawaii> or pdi2iso
<SilverRook> this is what i was afraid of
<SilverRook> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-windows/2008-August/002998.html
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: read the man pages
<szrhawaii> ok
<DaSkreech> mason: duh
<DaSkreech> !compile | mas
<ubottu> mas: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DaSkreech> !compile | mason Sorry
<ubottu> mason Sorry: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mason> So...
<mason> Should I apt-get all those?
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> build-essential should do
<DaSkreech> I think
<DaSkreech> SilverRook: Oh Um mok
<SilverRook> thats what i mean wont the env variables be different when i plug it into different pcs
<Makuseru> Hi, Ive got a program that wont let me shrink its size horizontally, only make it longer. Does anyone know why this would happen, or how i could fix it?
<mason> DaSkreech: Daangit.
<SilverRook> feck it i gonna reformat it as fat32 and forget the whole thing too much of a ball ache
<mason> I did sudo make install and I got: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<DaSkreech> mason: after installing Build-essential and rerunning cmake ?
<mason> yep
<DaSkreech> pastebin the output of cmake
<mason> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103757/
<mason> bah
<DaSkreech> Umm
<xp-killer> can anyone tell me what the folder ".strigi" stands for in kubuntu?cause it take up a lot of space on my pc
<DaSkreech> you need some dev package
<DaSkreech>  try kde-workspace-bin-dev
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: It'sa cache of the strigi index
<mason> Where do I type that in?
<xp-killer> it hold info of what?
<xp-killer> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> mason: sudo apt-get install kde-worspace-bin-dev
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: can i delet wats inside?
<mason> oh
<DaSkreech> !info kde-worspace-bin-dev
<ubottu> Package kde-worspace-bin-dev does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info kde-workspace-bin-dev
<ubottu> Package kde-workspace-bin-dev does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> Grr
<xp-killer> lol
<mason> E: Couldn't find package kde-workspace-bin-dev
<xp-killer> DaSkreech:  can i delet the folder .strigi?
<DaSkreech> mason: kdebase-workspace-dev
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: If you like
<DaSkreech> !info kdebase-workspace-dev
<ubottu> kdebase-workspace-dev (source: kdebase-workspace): development files for the KDE 4 base workspace module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 119 kB, installed size 920 kB
<DaSkreech> \o/
<sidney> xp-killer: did you try asking google
<Frederick> My PC does not allow a partition to be smaller. I tried to resize it both with in vista partitioner and kubuntu partitioner with no luck. Ive ran a defrag and scan disk, what else can I do?
<xp-killer> sidney: googles is not my friend
<DaSkreech> Delete stuff?
<mason> DaSkreech: I'm getting a new computer in the future... if I want to get a plasmoid again, do I  have to go through all these commands to get the base set up?
<SilverRook> is there anyone else that can help me cuz DaSkreech is busy
<DaSkreech> mason: Just for this one
<DaSkreech> but then you should have it down to a few commands
<mason> But I'll be getting a new computer... won't I be missing all these things?
<sidney> xp-killer: i think it's to help in your searches
<DaSkreech> normally I just click on get new plasmoid and choose something sexy from the list to install and then ignore
<DaSkreech> mason: Few commands away
<mason> Is it just this certain plasmoid that's strange?
<DaSkreech> mason: sudo apt-get install cmake build-essential kdebase-workspace-dev
<mason> Done
<SilverRook> sod it
<DaSkreech> mason: Yeah it's his first so I'm guessing he's trying to limit the people who use it to knowledgeable people so he can get high quality feedback
<DaSkreech> SilverRook: again? :)
<SilverRook> yup
<mason> Oh
<DaSkreech> mason: try the cmake and see if you have errors
<mason> Should I do the Cmake command again?
<mason> yep
<mason> I'm pretty sure it's good now
<mason> because
<mason> It actually took time to do all that
<mason> it was pretty quick before that
<mason> and the build files have been written to...
<mason> so
<mason> sudo make install now?
<SilverRook> i cant stop it installing its up to installing grub now but i'm gonna format it and use it a s live usb after that option seemed to work a lot better but when i tried booting off it before i got boot error for some reasion
<DaSkreech> yeah
<SilverRook> this is what i am trying tofigure out
<mason> God damnit! Are you kidding me?!
<mason> Same error
<SilverRook> what the cause of that is rather than a work around
<mason> DaSkreech: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<DaSkreech> SilverRook: You have to set your bios to boot other device I think
<DaSkreech> mason: no makefile ?
<SilverRook> nope i choose what device to boot from the boot menu
<mason> No makefile
<DaSkreech> mason: last few lines of cmake again
<SilverRook> somebody said something about it being an inactive partition
<SilverRook> thats why i get boot error
<DaSkreech> maybe
<rickey> my adept manager had a bad downlaod and install ,it ia locked up , what is the unlock code for that please if anyone knows?
<mason> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103763/
<DaSkreech> mason: you are in /home/mason/Plasmoids/yasp-0.5/build ?
<mason> yep
<DaSkreech> type ls and pastebin that
<mason> DaSkreech:  output: mason@ubuntu:~/Plasmoids/yasp-0.5/build/build$
<mason> ...
<mason> not really much of an output
<mason> I don't know if that's supposed to happen or not, but meh
<mason> :P
<rickey> can anyone help me with my adept manager crash please
<android60> how do i enable desktop effects in 8.10?
<DaSkreech> mason: Hmm
<DaSkreech> mason: Waiiiit
<DaSkreech> cd ..
<mason> ?
<DaSkreech> cd dotdot
<roconnor> is there some way I can startx xterm -- :1  without being root?
<sidney> android60: have you tried appearance and preferences
<mason> DaSkreech: What should I do?
<DaSkreech> mason: you went up one directory?
<DaSkreech> look to see if there isa makefile there
<DaSkreech> rickey: what happened?
<DaSkreech> roconnor: just don't be root. in fact never run X as root
<rickey> i was downloading my updates
<DaSkreech> rickey: right
<mason> Where do you mean a makefile "there?"
<mason> Where is that?
<rickey>  and it had a bad file and crashed
<rickey>  now it is locked up
<rickey> and it wont fix it,s self
<rickey> i use to know the fix
<rickey>  but it,s been to long ago
<mason> DaSkreech: What directory did I go to...?
<rickey>  sudo sommmething or other
<DaSkreech> mason: one directory up from where you are
<DaSkreech> you are in a build/build
<DaSkreech> !adept fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mason> Oh
<mason> DaSkreech: I get the same error
<mason> And I'm in /yasp-0.5/build
<DaSkreech> mason: whats in that directory ?
<mason> a makefile
<rickey> thank you that has got it
<DaSkreech> mason: Whoot :) ok what's make say?
<roconnor> DaSkreech:
<roconnor> $ startx xterm -- :1
<roconnor> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<DaSkreech> roconnor: try X :1
<mason> mason@ubuntu:~/Plasmoids/yasp-0.5/build$ sudo make install
<mason> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<TouchDown> how i set my firefox browser as default
<DaSkreech> Really? Hmm
<DaSkreech> TouchDown: System settings
<TouchDown> ok
<TouchDown> and after ?
<DaSkreech> mason: can you pastebin the makefile ?
<roconnor> $ X :1
<roconnor> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<mason> Bah I have so many windows open xD I can't keep track   :P
<mason> Yeah, I'll post it
<DaSkreech> roconnor: Maybe you aren't authorized :)
<mason> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103769/
<rio_> Hello ppl
<rio_> Every right click menu shows some bad b4 popin up any suggesions ?
<rio_> Kubuntu 8.10 btw
<mason> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103769/
<roconnor> DaSkreech: noooooo :P
<DaSkreech> rio_: known issue should get fixed in Jackalope
<DaSkreech> mason: try just running make
<mason> so just put in, make?
<DaSkreech> yes
<mason> Nothing happens
<DaSkreech> sudo make install still says no rule
<mason> no rule
<mason> :'(
<mason> daskreech: shall I just try a different plasmoid??
<DaSkreech> I suspect so. You can probably get this working as a project it just need 3 lines in the makefile
<mason> This is kind of sad, in a way :'( One day when I'm extremely 1337 with kde 4.1 and installing plasmoids I'll come back and revisit this  f'ing plasmoid that has caused me so much gried.
<mason> :P
<DaSkreech> mason: It's not that hard once you know :)
<mason> daskreech: The thing is, I probably forgot everything I've learned while trying to get it to work :P
<DaSkreech> mason: Do you have a Get new plasmoids button on the bottom of add widgets?
<mason> I have...
<mason> install new widgets
<mason> and that's all
<rio_> I still unable to install AmaroK 2 yet.  My adept pkg manager got the xtra url in third parties type bin distribution intrepid and compnents main. Yet it wont upgrade to AmaroK 2
<DaSkreech> what happens when you click on that ?
<rio_> what am I doin wrong ?
<DaSkreech> rio_: Why do you want Amarok 2?
<rio_> Just wanna try
<DaSkreech> a) it replaces Amarok 1.4 and b) it has less features
<DaSkreech> sure you wanna try?
<rio_> em few guys were sayin it 's good
<rio_> and snapshot looks good too
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> what the URL you have in Adept ?
<rio_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<rio_> as per website
<rio_> I have done as it says
<rio_> Anyways I have no special intrest I still am new to Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> rio_: alright. try this
<DaSkreech> rio_: close adept and run sudo apt-get update from the terminal
<rio_> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<rio_> error
<mason> DaSkreech: "cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` .." is what it says on the how to, but how do I know what goes after --prefix' if there's no readme type of file in the one I downloaded?
<DaSkreech> You are missing something from that
<mason> ?
<mason> There's nothing that tells me what goes after
<DaSkreech> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release -DKDE-4.1=true ../
<DaSkreech> KDE4.1
<rio_> yes further error contains this >> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -
<DaSkreech> rio_: Hmm
<DaSkreech> that shouldn't be locked
<mason> (where did you find that? :P)
<mason> ... I don't have CMakeLists.txt
<mason> YAY!
<mason> I'm getting a weahter plasmoid
<mason> and I did make
<mason> and it's working!!!
<mason> :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<mason> DaSkreech: Now... How do I find the plasmoid file?
<mason> I don't know where it was saved to
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> that I don't know
<DaSkreech> is it in Add widgets ?
<mason> Yeah, but I have to find the file
<DaSkreech> rio_: you have intrepid main for the amarok repo?
<DaSkreech> mason: Look at the rule for install in the makefile
<rio_> sorry I dont understand ? @ DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> rio_: What did you add when you added the repo?
<DaSkreech> I didn't see a release for what you pasted above
<mason> Foouund it
<DaSkreech> mason: That section iswhat is missing for the other makefile
<rio_> oh that url found on amarok's website
<mason> DaSkreech: Now I'm wondering how to uninstall plasmoids
<rio_> w8 i find it
<mason> just if I ever want to
<DaSkreech> mason: I keep asking them about that too :)
<mason> DaSkreech: So there's no way to do it?
<rio_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<rio_> this thing
<DaSkreech> mason: There is it's just not friendly
<DaSkreech> rio_: ok
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<mason> DaSkreech: I was just wondering if I should have "cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release -DKDE-4.1=true ../" saved somewhere because no files I see seem to have it
<DaSkreech> mason: that was on the site for the first one. I didn't realise you had moved to a new plasmoid
<rio_> it says not authentic hmm I started downloadd despite packages not being authentic :\
<mason> It's been working for every 2 others that I've tried
<mason> xD
<mason> So...
<mason> I dunno
<kalorin> is there some way that you can assure yourself that you're running the right driver and that its' working correctly
<kalorin> ?
<kalorin> for video I mean
<jess> ?
<kalorin> i've got an Nvidia 8600GT
<DaSkreech> mason: The only thing missing from the makefile you made for the first one is the install rule which should be in the other makefiles
<kalorin> and it seems REALLY sluggish under kde4.1
<DaSkreech> rio_: Yes no GPG key
<kalorin> just lots and lots of video fragments and odd behaviors
 * DaSkreech pats kalorin's shoulder
<DaSkreech> You are running the right driver
<kalorin> common complaint?
<DaSkreech> It's working correctly
<DaSkreech> How is that for assurance? :0
<kalorin> great!
<kalorin> I feel so much better
 * kalorin heads off to bed :)
<DaSkreech> kalorin: Yeah the nVidia driver kinda sucks for KDE it should be grand in about a month
<kalorin> ok good
<kalorin> I'm running the non free version, but I just notice the builtin intel driver on my laptop pushes that fine
<kalorin> on my desktop sluggish as all get out
<kalorin> which seems crazy
<kalorin> 4gb of ram in a E6750 and a 8600GT and you'd think it'd just flat out fly
<kalorin> :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah welcome to driver bugs
<DaSkreech> It's the 2D transform I think
<kalorin> ah, every time the screen unlocks there's a ton of mishmash on it from whatever was in the frame buffer
<kalorin> sometimes you can read it, not very secure
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<DaSkreech> annoying
<mason> It seems like every Plasmoid is about weather or system monitoring xD
<kalorin> I'd love a good CPU monitor like 3.5 had
<DaSkreech> no dear I totally wasn't rendering those "tasteful art" photos of you in a 3D cube I swear!
<kalorin> CPU/memory
<kalorin> eh
<kalorin> DaSkreech: heh
<DaSkreech> kalorin: gratned!
<kalorin> ;)
<kalorin> name it
<DaSkreech> It's in 4.2 I think
<DaSkreech> hold on it was blogged
<rio_> thanks a lot DaSkreech
<LeeJunFan> I like the screenlets ones.
<mason> Are there any system monitors that don't need the temperature doodad thingies?
<DaSkreech> http://dhaumann.blogspot.com/2009/01/system-load-viewer.html
<DaSkreech> rio_: worked ?
<LeeJunFan> http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Screenshots
<mason> Should I get KDE4.2?
<DaSkreech> mason: depends
<mason> holy crap
<mason> hmm
<mason> This is going to make me sound
<mason> like the biggest idiot ever
<mason> I thought I was on 4.1...
<DaSkreech> mason: Most of the plasmoids on kde-look etc are 4.1
<mason> I'm on 3.5.10
<DaSkreech> mason: How the hell?
<mason> I just installed Kubuntu  8.10 two days ago and I was sure I was on 4.1
<mason> Hmm
<DaSkreech> mason: ha ha No you are
<rio_> Yes its downloaded and working
<mason> I  went to help
<DaSkreech> mason: konversation is still KDE 3
<DaSkreech> rio_: Enjoy
<mason> oh
<DaSkreech> kaffiene as well
<DaSkreech> I think k3b
<mason> *whew!*
<kalorin> hrms..
<mason> I'm on  4.1.3
<kalorin> yeah how do you tell?
<DaSkreech> Everything else should be 4.1.2 or 4.1.3
<mason> Are there any other big sites that have a ton of plasmoids and everything?
<DaSkreech> kalorin: help -> about KDE
<DaSkreech> mason: Did you install the plasmoids package ?
<mason> Which one...?
<kalorin> 4.1.3 for me
<kalorin> mkay
<kalorin> well nighty nighty time
 * kalorin waves
<kalorin> thanks
<mason> night
<DaSkreech> night
<rio_> nnn kalorin
<rio_> -n
<DaSkreech> !info kdeplasmoids
<ubottu> kdeplasmoids (source: kdeplasma-addons): Transitional package. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<mason> Unless you've told me to get it...
<mason> I don't think I have
<DaSkreech> mason: Go man go!
<mason> I have it
<mason> Who knows how, not I, but whatever xD
<DaSkreech> Might be installed by default I'd be mad if it wasn't
<DaSkreech> I know I had to install it on hardy
<mason> Should I get 4.2, do you think?
<DaSkreech> I know 4.2 rocks :)
<mason> Hmm
<DaSkreech>  if you really like pplaying with plasmoids then I'd wait till it's out
<mason> Are there sites like kde-look with more 4.2 stuff?
<DaSkreech>  a lot of the current in the wild plasmoids are 4.1
<DaSkreech> 4.2 is very very nice though it's out in less than a month so you can chill  if you like
<mason> Alpha or Beta right now?
<mason> I was at the site a second ago but I didn't notice xD
<mason> ah
<DaSkreech> RC
<DaSkreech> which is a stupid designation but we have picked it up somehow
<mason> I'm new to IRC. Is there a way to do ze friend adding and such?
<mason> Or is more for huge chatrooms and the like.
<rio_> If i switch to Gnome now all the KDE source and bin will be in cache and I can restore it later right ?
<DaSkreech> mason: F4 ?
<DaSkreech> rio_: Hmm ?
<rio_> environment
<rio_> GUI
<mason> ?
<mason> What about F4?
<mason> aha
<mason> I see
<DaSkreech> The environment will get dumped. It will be restored next time you login
<rio_> I actully am worried bout bad gfx which happens sometimes to drop down menus
<mason> lul ima watching ur nick. im creepe
<mason> xD
<mason> Are all IRC clients like this?
<mason> Watched Nicks, hmm
<mason> and
<mason> Well that's basically it.
<mason> DaSkreech: do most 4.1 users enjoy oxygen and stick with it?
<DaSkreech> mason: Couldn't tell you
<DaSkreech> rio_: Known bug will be gone in Jackalope hopefully
<rio_> I tried about douzen but now back to oxygen. Living things cant survive without it :P
<DaSkreech> mason: If you don't enjoy it then switch it. No reason to care aboutothers
<mason> I knkow
<mason> I was just wondering because I was thinking that it's a pretty nice default theme xD
<mason> Are there any KDE 4.1 System Monitors that don't need the stuff for the temperature?
<DaSkreech> Dunno. Not really much of a monitor then is it ?
<mason> Don't they monitor ram usage and stuff?
<rio_> hey mason what was the first windows app you missed on ubuntu ?
<mason> You mean, personalwise?
<rio_> yes
<mason> Like, "oh remember those windows apps we had in the 'ol days?"
<mason> okay
<mason> ermm
<mason> I've had Kubuntu for about two days now.
<mason> So it's kind of hard xD
<rio_> I missed Media Player Classic but now I started usin VLC
<mason> Does kubuntu come with any media player like that?
<mason> That's GOOD?
<rio_> it has something Dragon
<mason> Ag
<mason> ah
<mason> dragon player
<rio_> then I installed Kplayer
<mason> hmm
<mason> I need a video to watch to test it out.
<mason> Is dragon player player bad?
<Guest96847> hi. I need help with my dual boot kubuntu system with win xp and kubuntu. After upgrade i am unable to work in xp.
<rio_> no but since I m not used to it I just prefered something that's similar to good ol' MPC
<mason> rio_: How long have you been using linux?
<rio_> bout 48 hrs :P
<mason> lol
<rio_> and I m sure I m gonna use  it very long period
<Guest96847> for long but still not very good with cli. I have opened the grub menu list for editing.
<mason> I've used it for...
<mason> 48 hours xD
<mason> less
<mason> 40
<mason> probably
<mason> I had kubuntu 8.10 before
<mason> But I had to get rid of it.
<mason> but I sucked
<mason> xD
<mason> couldn't do crap on my own
<mason> still can't
<mason> but whatever
<mason> xD
<rio_> I mostly wont windows is too buggy and slow
<mason> I love these plasmoids though
<pteague> how do i switch tabs in konqueror?
<Guest96847> any one to help me with problem of dual boot after upgrade?
<rio_> GRuB handles that
<rio_> you should try in settings
<rio_> and check if windows is in the list
<Guest96847> yes. i have opened the grub menu list for editing.
<Guest96847> It has windows. My grub list says unlisted os or something like that.
<mason> Hooray for clashing colors!
<mason> aw
<mason> I don't have the green background
<mason> I just started IRC
<rio_> Try repairing grub installation
<mason> I need some uber channels to go to...
<mason> hmm
<rio_> in tools
<Guest96847> how do i reinstall grub?
<rio_> Grub editor
<rio_> then tools
<mason> (what's grub?)
<mason> xD
<rio_> there is option install restore grub
<rio_> its like boot.ini in windows @ mason
<Guest96847> It does have the entry for windows xp at the end.
<mason> hmm
<mason> boot.ini?
<mason> I'm not usually this nooby, I swear! :P
<Guest96847> I am sort of newbie. Please let me know step by step, if you don't mind.
<rio_> Er I guess ud have to w8 for helpers
<rio_> I m not helper :D
<rio_> I m also a newbie
<rio_> I just know a bit
<powertool08> Guest96847: What's your question?
<mason> Oh
<mason> what's the apt-get command to get the big font pack?
<mason> Or something like that
<Guest96847>  I updated my kubuntu and then the xp partition is not opening though the grub menu says other os as one of the options.
<powertool08> Guest96847: Sounds like you need to edit your menu.lst file found in /etc/grub I think
<Guest96847> i have already opened that and it has an entry for windows xp
<powertool08> Guest96847: What does the entry look like?
<Guest96847> it says 'non linux os on /dev/sda1
<powertool08> Guest96847: paste the entire section here
<powertool08> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest96847> and then title windows xp professional
<mason> I want my new computer :'(
<Guest96847>  I have pasted the entry at http://paste.ubuntu.com/103785/
<powertool08> Guest96847: Ok, that looks good. So its not listed in grub on startup?
<pidus> there used to a services option in system settings where one could see all the services on the machine (such as apache and mysql) start/stop them and set the defaults...i am unable to find anything similar in 8.10...does anybody know anything about it?
<Guest96847> do I need to paste the entire entry for the grub menu list?
<powertool08> pidus: Its under K menu -> system settings -> advanced tab -> system services for me but I'm on Hardy
<powertool08> Guest96847: no
<powertool08> Guest96847: The problem is that you can't boot into windows correct?
<Guest96847> yes. I can use the windows partition though. I can view, copy paste etc.
<pidus> powertool08, i remember having it on 8.04 but have they removed it from 8.10 :-(
<powertool08> pidus: there's always the rc.d files :)
<mason> What's the apt-get for getting the big font package?
<powertool08> mason: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts maybe?
<mason> oh
<mason> thank you
<powertool08> Guest96847: I'm not sure why it wouldn't boot if the menu.lst file is correct. Try asking in #ubuntu, its more active than this channel
<mason> aww
<mason> :'(
<mason> xD
<pidus> powertool08, doing it the 'rc.d' way is complicated..
<powertool08> pidus: haha, ya. I wasn't serious, but it is an alternative
<pidus> i thought 8.10 > 8.04 and things would've been easier
<powertool08> pidus: There's also a command similar to sysctl or something that has a text graphics version of what you're looking for
<pidus> powertool08: are services (such as apache) part of kernel parameters when they start before the login screen?...i don't think so
<powertool08> pidus: You can start them before the login screen if you want but not mandatory
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> pteague: ctrl +,.
<pteague> ty, finally found it under keyboard shortcuts... i thought i'd already changed those...  maybe i did on another box
<DaSkreech> pteague: If I'm not mistaken you can change it in system settings and it changes for all KDE apps
<DaSkreech> Guest96847: How are you managing ?
<pteague> ah, ok, didn't know
<DaSkreech> rio_: You are cool?
<rio_> yes everything works fine :D
<DaSkreech> all right
<DaSkreech> !grub > Guest96847 In case you don't get help in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Guest96847, please see my private message
<vbgunz> how do you *without* actually going into someone elses account through the gui, log that user out?
<powertool08> vbgunz: this might work for you: http://zekus.blogspot.com/2005/01/force-user-logout.html
<vbgunz> was just reading up about "slay"
<vbgunz> that looks like it can work :)
<pteague> powertoo108: is -15 guaranteed to kill everything the user is running?  i'd think -9 might be better?
<vbgunz> I'll man them both, I can sort of understand why there is no clean and default type of way to do this.
<powertool08> pteague: meh, I'd use -15, then ps | grep user and check for anything it didn't get, I'd also add a sudo, but I didn't write that page, just found it on google.
<DarkriftX> anyone know whats wrong if the deb package installer says dependancy not satisfiable (likgtk2.0-0) but I have the dep installed?
<Guest64223> 22
<Zeelot> hi guys I need a lot of help please, I have a 2TB raid set and it used to have a bunch of partitions and an ntfs drive for my data (about 1.5TB), but I expanded the ntfs partition with I think GParted and now I cant access it (it shows as 47GB and the rest unpartitioned but I deleted the older partitions and expanded the NTFS partition to take the whole drive)
<Zeelot> I have all my data on this 1.5 TB partition and I just wanted to expand it to use all 2TB, after I expanded it I could access it but then I rebooted and now I cannot anymore
<Zeelot> please any help or direction would be _very_ appreciated
<Mamarok> Zeelot: well, if it's set as a Raid system, you can not just repartition
<Zeelot> hardware raid?
<Mamarok> especially if it is a hardware raid
<Zeelot> argh what do I do
<Zeelot> I used gparted to delete the other partitions and expand the ntfs one
<Mamarok> hm, no idea, you probably nuked the system
<Mamarok> Zeelot: in a raid system you have two physical disks, where one is used as a backup for the first, so if one disk fails, the other is available
<Zeelot> why is that? the partitioner in the installer does everything fine, is it just moving partitions and resizing?
<Zeelot> it's raid 5
<Mamarok> hm, that's the principle of a Raid system, you should have read some doc before
<Zeelot> I don't see why it wouldnt work the same way >_>
<Mamarok> I'm not a Raid specialist but that doesn't sound a good idea to reparition a hardware raid
<Zeelot> raid drives cannot have partitions moved?
<Mamarok> Zeelot: as I said, I don't know, did you try to read some doc about raid systems?
<Mamarok> let's see if the bot has an idea:
<Mamarok> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mamarok> hm, seems to be about software raid aka fake raid
<Zeelot> yea
<Mamarok> Zeelot: try to google your raid system with keywords raid, partition
<Mamarok> so, buying a 2 TB raid system means you have 1 TB for data available usually
<Zeelot> I am taking a look at the drive with recovery software
<Mamarok> you should read some doc first, you might make things worse!
<Zeelot> no it's raid 5, 4x750GB drives
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi.
<Mamarok> Zeelot: same problem
<Zeelot> so 1 drive is for parity
<Alan_Lockwood> Is it possible to install network-manager from the Live-CD (Intrepid) ?
<Mamarok> Zeelot: if you wrote your parition table the data is most likely gone
<Zeelot> alright
<Mamarok> Alan_Lockwood: doesn't it install by default?
<Alan_Lockwood> Yes
<Zeelot> well the data is there until it's overwritten
<Alan_Lockwood> i upgraded it, and it dosnt work
<Zeelot> I see it, the partition table is just broken
<Alan_Lockwood> its a bug
<Alan_Lockwood> I need the old version back
<Mamarok> Alan_Lockwood: hm, so you have to be patient, reinstalling it form the CD will not resolve the bug
<Alan_Lockwood> Why not? The Cd version worked great
<Mamarok> Alan_Lockwood: downgrading is not so easy, you have to remove the current version and load the CD version from the disc, then install the package with dpkg -i
<Alan_Lockwood> i removed the actual version (No conection right now in the laptop)
<Alan_Lockwood> im hopping the CD save me from reinstaling.
<Alan_Lockwood> Wait a minute.
<Mamarok> Alan_Lockwood: search the CD and locate the package, then copy it to the laptop and install with dpkg -i
<Alan_Lockwood> Is it easy to make a specific program DO NOT upgrade from usual upgrads?
<rio_> how do I fix this ?
<rio_> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures
<Mamarok> Alan_Lockwood: never did, but you can add a lock to a particular file or just manually choose the packages in Adept (works fine with synaptic)
<Mamarok> rio_: what error do you get?
<rio_> : GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<shb> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rio_> no I don't have wine installed I  removed it yesterday
<Alan_Lockwood> I dont see any program pkg in the CD
<Mamarok> rio_: you can just ignore this message and chosoe to install
<Alan_Lockwood> i guess they are all in a heavy few
<Mamarok> but be aware that unsigned packages might be dangerous
<rio_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<rio_> upon apt-get update
<Mamarok> rio_: did you run it with sudo?
<rio_> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following si
<rio_> this is with sudo
<Mamarok> rio_: are you sure you want to install these packages?
<rio_> no I'd rather wanna remove it
<rio_> I was about install Gnome environment
<rio_> untill KDE probs get fixed
<Mamarok> rio_: then you should remove this package source first
<rio_> I'm not sure if I properly deinstalled the wine yesterday
<rio_> ok
<Mamarok> rio_: what kde problems?
<rio_> bad gfx
<pteague> aptitude purge wine ; rm -fdr ~/.wine
<rio_> drop down menys
<rio_> menus*
<rio_> and right click menus
<Mamarok> ? works fine here...
<Mamarok> what version of KDE are you talking about?
<rio_> I m not sure bout version of KDE
<rio_> is there anything I ca do to check version
<rio_> I installed Kubuntu few days back
<Mamarok> in any app, go to the Help menu and choose about KDE...
<rio_> ok
<Mamarok> rio_: which version of Kubuntu?
<rio_> 3.50.10
<rio_> 8.10
<rio_> Ibex
<Mamarok> and what do you mean by "bad gfx"?
<rio_> alfa shows up
<rio_> checked gfx
<Mamarok> ok, that's KDE 4, you must upgrade to 4.1.3 then
<rio_> then texture fills
<Mamarok> rio_: I don't understand you, what is gfx?
<rio_> graphics
<Mamarok> what graphic card do you have?
<rio_> intel onboard
<Mamarok> rio_: did you upgrade to 4.1.3?
<rio_> no I havent
<Mamarok> intel onboard works fine AFAIK
<Mamarok> do so then, befeore just removing things
<Mamarok> *before
<rio_> I actully started Gnome instller can I stop it ?
<Mamarok> it's likely to be fixed in 4.1.3
<Mamarok> hm, gnome installer? you are not removing KDE when installing Gnome, do you know that?
<rio_> ok
<Mamarok> to install Gnome on an existing set, one just installs ubuntu.desktop
<rio_> any way to stop it though ?
<Mamarok> rio_: could you be a bit more specific on how you did start a Gnome installer?
<rio_> install ubuntu desktop in terminal
<rio_> >> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Mamarok> no problem, you can remove it once it's installed
<Mamarok> but don't stop a running pckage install
<rio_> ok
<rio_> thanks a lot
<Mamarok> rio_: instead of installoing and removing, you should read a little about different versions, see www.kubuntu.org
<Mamarok> -o
<rio_> Well I intent to use KDE therefore I installed Kubuntu
<Mamarok> rio_: it's always a good idea to read release notes before installing
<rio_> but since version 3 of KDE has bit probs I I wanted to use Gnome
<Mamarok> and checking for updates once a version is installed
<rio_> ok
<Mamarok> rio_: KDE 3.5? Problems?
<Mamarok> rio_: be more specific, just installing another desktop environnement will not help solve problems
<rio_> hold on konqueror says kde version is 4.1.3
<Mamarok> problems with graphic cards are not necessarily solved in an other desktop env., as it depends on drivers and X org, which are the same in Gnome btw.
<rio_> and Konversation says its 3.5.10
<Mamarok> rio_: Konversation is a kde 3 program, not yet ported to kde 4
<rio_> oh
<Mamarok> hi jono :)
<jono> hey Mamarok
<shb> anyone know how to beat the broken bluetooth stack in kde4?
<Zeelot> hey im back
<Zeelot> I fixed my partition data and see my files (on the partitioning tool) but windows still sees it as RAW (not ntfs) any way to force that back to ntfs?
<cllaudyu> what is plasma desktop for...
<Mamarok> Zeelot: can you access it from Linux?
<cllaudyu> what it its utility?
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: it's the default in KDE 4
<Zeelot> Mamarok no because it tells me to go to windows and do a chkdsk /f on it to fix errors (which I cant do until windows sees it as ntfs)
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: runs the desktop environnement and the widgets
<cllaudyu> aha thanks...
<Mamarok> Zeelot: do you have data on it you want to recover?
<Zeelot> yea lots of it =/
<cllaudyu> but when i use a usb cable why isn't it recognized...
<cllaudyu> i wanted to transfer some photos from my camera...
<RurouniJones> Before you do anything else, if the data is that important I would try and mirror the drive
<RurouniJones> or make a copy somehow
<Mamarok> Zeelot: wild guess, the fs type is set wrong in the partition table, but I'm not good enough on that one, sry
<Zeelot> RurouniJones not possible I dont have that much space anywhere else =(
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: that's not plasma handling mounting cameras, you have a widget on the lower left screen
<cllaudyu> aha thanks again
<cllaudyu> if i close plasma what will go wrong?
<RurouniJones> I would say go and buy an HDD if the data is critical, but I can understand your situation. Just be veeeery careful about how you try and fix it
<Zeelot> RurouniJones I know it's risky but I want to try and fix the partition table
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: how that, close plasma?
<cllaudyu> i mean that desktop
<cllaudyu> in kde4
<Zeelot> it isn't critical just a LOT of things I've gathered over the past
<Mamarok> you can't "close" plasma, you can only close KDE4, and it will just log you out
<cllaudyu> it has a close button
<cllaudyu> i'm not understood
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: don't close it unless you want to quit the deskto
<Mamarok> *desktop
<cllaudyu> ok
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: you want to transfer photos you said...
<Zeelot> RurouniJones do you know what I should do to try and fix it?
<cllaudyu> yes and i wanted to understand plasma as well
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: on the lower left of your screen, there's a widget that looks like a computer, it says "last plugged in device" when you hover over it with the mouse
<cllaudyu> ooh thank u
<cllaudyu> i'l try it know
<Mamarok> if your camera is connected and on, it should be seen once you click on that widget, then you can open it with Dolphin
<RurouniJones> Zeelot: I don't know enough about this to give any useful advice
<cllaudyu> and my webcam... my webcam isn't found on kde
<Zeelot> any direction as to who might be able to help me? a channel for this kind of stuff?
<cllaudyu> i have a installation cd only for windows
<cllaudyu> for my webcam
<Mamarok> Zeelot: partitioning is tough, maybe there will be someone later here or try in #ubuntu
<cllaudyu> how can i make it to be recognized by kubuntu
<Zeelot> Mamarok thanks
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: that installation disc will not help, what make is your camera?
<wang> hi all
<cllaudyu> armedia
<kniolet> Zeelot: you may have to use some data recovery service or something like that... i hate when disks get messed up and you lose you data, thats happened to me more than once :-/
<cllaudyu> the camera is armedia tipe KSISII
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: what is your native language?
<cllaudyu> romania
<cllaudyu> why?
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: because I only found romanian help when I googeld for your camera :)
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: wait, I give you the link :)
<cllaudyu> aaaa
<cllaudyu> it's maybe used only in romania
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: not necessarily, it's sometimes only a name that's different
<Zeelot> ugh I hate how I can browse all my files with the recovery tool but cant fix the partition enough to actively browse my drive
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: see here: http://forum.softpedia.com/index.php?showtopic=407383
<cllaudyu> aha...
<Mamarok> Zeelot: in that recovery tool, there should be an option to set the FS type I guess
<comedit> can't find out why my sent mail from imap accounts keeps being displayed in my local folders and not in sent folders per imap account  in Kontact
<cllaudyu> i saw it
<Zeelot> Mamarok I did and linux sees it fine as NTFS, the tool sees it as NTFS...but windows doesnt and that's the only thing I need
<Mamarok> comedit: because you did send it from Kmail locally, so that's normal
<RurouniJones> Why not just get your files in linux?
 * booleancat thinks it funny that Linux can possibly handle NTFS better than win in this case
 * Mamarok is not surprised
<cllaudyu> i have another camera... a genius digital camera with webcam function... maybe that will work on kubuntu?
<Zeelot> RurouniJones because it's an ntfs drive and I cannot mount it in linux in it's current state
<RurouniJones> Tried one of those HDD to USB converters?
<comedit> Mamarok: is there a way that it uses the servers sending so i will see it also from remote places what i have sent ?
<RurouniJones> or are you talking about software state
<Zeelot> linux just keeps saying go to windows and fix it then come back
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: on Linux you just need the drivers for the camera, did you search for your camera with Google? that's how I cam accross the first one...
<RurouniJones> Roigh
<cllaudyu> i searched but did not found any driver
<Mamarok> comedit: check your settings for sending then
<cllaudyu> for armedia i mean
<cllaudyu> i gues i will find for genius
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: unfortunately not all devices have free drivers
<cllaudyu> i know that...
<cllaudyu> then i will not be able to use my webcam
<comedit> Mamarok: i did but i got stuck i will check the settings once more
<Mamarok> comedit: if you use sendmail for sending it's local, choose smtp to use your server
<cllaudyu> ok... thanks for the info...
<Mamarok> :)
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: in any case, there's also a Romanian channel for hel:
<Mamarok> !ro | cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Mamarok> *hel even
<cllaudyu> know that too but it's empty
<Mamarok> *help
<cllaudyu> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<comedit> Mamarok: they are all set to smtp but still the sent messages do not appear in my sent items
<Mamarok> well, sometimes one has to be patient, especially on Monday mornings :)
<cllaudyu> by the wya where r u from
<Mamarok> comedit: no idea then, you might send yourself a copy to have it on your server then
<Mamarok> comedit: did you try to ask in #kdepim?
<Mamarok> cllaudyu: from Switzerland
<cllaudyu> i want to use Konversation for other servers ... but can't find the way to do it...
<comedit> yeah thought about that to but, i don't like these types of work arounds
<Mamarok> ok folks, I'm afk, later
<cllaudyu> i'm gonna go... bye
<brmassa> Guy, my K3B is failing every time i try to burn a DVD, saying "flushing the cache may take some time". Ahy clue
<jussi01> brmassa: how long did you leave it for?
<brmassa> jussi01: what do you mean? long it takes before fail?
<brmassa> jussi01: not much, on a 3.5GB project, it fails before 15%
<ubuntu> erm
<ubuntu> I'd like to bitch about something that is free
<ubuntu> Kubuntu doesnt have enough twirly knob's or buttons to press
<shadeslayer> ubuntu:i think it has enough of them lol
<brmassa> jussi01: managed to make it work. just a  note: only when it was data DVD. making an ISO and then burn works
<william> I used to be able to right click on a folder under kde 3.5 and share it over the network. Has this functionality gone from kde 4.1 or do I need to install a package?
<ubuntu> William: you need more twirly knobs and buttons
<william> haha
<william> Why does Adept not list all the availalble packages that apt-get does?
<william> e.g: I had to use apt-get to install postgresql because it was not listed under Adept
<comedit> william: install synaptic
<ubuntu> Would anyone care to tell me how to reinstall grub? Vista killed grub, its coming up with an error 17 message
<SlimeyPete> !grubfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<SlimeyPete> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> cheers, should be able to figure it out from there :)
<william> eww, synaptic is not a qt app
<william> ugly
<booleancat> Anyone here know why the alt-f2 menu doesn't accept <RET> if you type the whole program name (all -1 char works fine...)
<SlimeyPete> william: adept is the equivalent for QT
<comedit> william: some people are ugly to but work better then beautiful ones
<SlimeyPete> ah, I see, you already found adept
<SlimeyPete> adept *should* show all the same packages. I tuses the same database.
<SlimeyPete> sounds like a bug.
<william> comeedit, hahaha
<comedit> synaptic shows more i don't know why exactly
<william> ah, adept is fairly new apparently (compared to synaptic)
<william> so not quite feature parity yet, and some bugs... synaptic does list more packages
<william> what do I install for mp3 support in xine? thats the amarok backend I am using.
<william> sorry, I suppose I should google this stuff instead of bugging you people
<booleancat> william: libxine1-ffmpeg
<booleancat> it's in universe, i believe
<william> it's weird that is not a required dependency of amarok
<william> what's the point of amarok without mp3 support
<booleancat> It's not weird, it's political
<william> cool
<jussi01> william: installing kubuntu-restricted-extras gets you most of theose proprietary common stuff. flash. mp3 support, java etc
<booleancat> It's /probably/ illegal to use it in the US
<booleancat> but everyone else is doing it!
<william> those guys in the US need to sort out their laws
<william> isn't it supposed to be the land of the free?
<booleancat> yes we do... badly :(
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> Is anyone brave enough to help a retard with grub problems?
<jussi01> ubuntu: just ask and we will see
<ubuntu> Tried following the help guide jobby and its coming up error 27
<booleancat> ubuntu: depends... how retarded?
<ubuntu> Well, if I were to say that vista has borked my grub, and I've just followed the help guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub and Im coming to the setting root(hd0,5) bit and its coming up with an error 27 message
<comedit> can't find out why my sent mail from imap accounts keeps being displayed in my local folders and not in sent folders per imap account in Kontact
<jussi01> comedit: because its stored locally, not on the imap server
<comedit> yeah but how can i do that
<booleancat> ubuntu: is hd0, partition 5 (remember, start counting at 0...) the linux partition?
<comedit> It want to be able to see remotely what i have sent per account
<rio__> Installing Gnome on Kubuntu only means installing few Gnome apps and depedencyz right ?
<tictric> comedit: in the settings for the identity in extended tab
<ubuntu> I believe so, thats what the command find boot/grub/stage1 command returned
<tictric> comedit: if you use KMail, that is
<comedit> ah now I see it (advanced instead of extended btw) thanks !
<william> jussi01, thank you for that kubuntu-restricted-extras tip... awesome
<booleancat> so, the "root (hd0, 5)" command is giving the error?
<comedit> tictric: i will change imeediately
<william> why are you trying to put grub onto your partition 5?
<william> why not put it on you MBR (hd0,0)
<william> are you not using Grub to boot your system?
 * booleancat wonders why gamers insist on being interested in linux...
<ubuntu> William: as stated before, I am a retard
<sara_> hello
<sara_> i need help
<sara_> anyboby can help me
<sara_> '
<booleancat> Error 27 is unrecognized command... are you typing everything correctly?
<ubuntu> I am using dual boot, but alas vista seems to kill grub, so I wont be in future, I only booted into vista to try play some poker :(
<william> well, in order for your system to boot from grup you will need to install it in the Master Boot Record of one of your drives
<booleancat> sara_: It's generally better to just ask your question. If we can/want to help, we will
<ubuntu> more than likely not booleancat, im a retard remember
<william> so (hd0, 0) for the first drive in your system
<ubuntu> right, I'll just type root(hd0,0) then aye?
<william> yes.
<ubuntu> nah, still error 27
<william> do you have 2 drives in your system?
<sara_> i've got an old laptop whith 12mB ram . which kind of distro can i install on it ?
<booleancat> ? this is from the grub prompt, right?
<ubuntu> erm, yes but one is not plugged in
<sara_> (i'm new by sorry....)
<ubuntu> yes, from the grub prompt
<sara_> 128 ops....
<william> ubuntu, error 27 is 'Unrecognized command'
<booleancat> sara_: Look into DSL (d**n small linux)
<william> are you just typing it into your bash command prompt?
<william> or are you actually in grub?
<ubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<sara_> booleancat:  ubuntu isn't possible ?
<william> ie, did you previously type 'sudo grub'
<ubuntu> grub> root(hd0,0)
<ubuntu> root(hd0,0)
<ubuntu> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<ubuntu> yup
<william> ubuntu, that is not a command
<booleancat> sara_: oh, you said 128MB, not 12... then any of the *buntus would probably work
<booleancat> I think you'll need a special install disc though
<ubuntu> what? I typed root(hd0,0)
<sara_> booleancat: which flavour ?
<ubuntu> that not gonna work?
<booleancat> sara_: With that amount of RAM, probably Xubuntu
<sara_> booleancat: sorry form my english :(
<booleancat> What's your native language?
<sara_> booleancat: italian
<booleancat> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sara_> booleancat: i've got an live cd.... that's form my mum. i don't want use win millennium...
<william>  ubuntu, there is a space between 'root (hd0,0)
<william> 'root (hd0,0)'
<sara_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<booleancat> sara_: Can't blame you :) is it an Xubuntu live cd?
<sara_> booleancat: yes .. whai i'm searching for..
<ubuntu> ok
<sara_> booleancat: now i'm on a asus eeepc ... damn keyboard...
<sara_> b
<ubuntu> is everyone else just thinking 'thank fuck im not on an eeepc with its small keyboard and stupidly slowness?'
<sara_> booleancat: i've got xbuntu 7.10 live cd
<jussi01> !ohmy | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<booleancat> the livecd needs 192MB of RAM to install
<sara_> booleancat:  doh!
<ubuntu> Williams, booleancat, I believe I have sorted it, thankyou very much for your help :)
<booleancat> ubuntu: Best of luck with that :)
<ubuntu> heheh
<ubuntu> IM SPESHAL!!
<ubuntu> now im off to reboot :)
 * booleancat STILL hasn't used Vista enough to judge it...
<ubuntu> erm
<ubuntu> I have
<ubuntu> some good ideas, and to be fair its not as bad as everyone says, the whole asking the user before they run an app/file is probably a good idea
<sara_> booleancat: other ideas ?
<booleancat> I've been *nix only for probably at least 7 years now
<ubuntu> the menu is terrible tho
<rio__> Do I need to install Graphic drivers to run KDE properly ?
<ubuntu> Im quite liking kubuntu, the only problem I have is that the windows/buttons are not always drawn nicely with gtk
<sara_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubuntu> its the way forward tho, windows is getting worse and worse, Mac OSX only have one mouse button so its kubuntu time
<agung> hi all...!!! how to playing mp3 for kde.?
<booleancat> sara_: Not really, DSL is *really* small... I was hoping xubuntu only needed 128MB ram
<ubuntu> You should get MC Hammer to sing 'KUBUNTU TIME!'
<booleancat> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> !imageekandcantgetlaid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * booleancat is a geek and can get laid
<ubuntu> pretty good answer, considering
<booleancat> true
<ubuntu> My timing is not good
<ubuntu> plus the line 'I'd quite happily drown a bagfull of kittens' is not a good chat up line
<booleancat> true... I find that not wanting to get laid is a pretty surefire way to get girls... only problem is not wanting them
<ubuntu> ah, the ignore them paradigm
<booleancat> yeah
<booleancat> kinda... I'm nice and all. I just don't want to sex0r
<booleancat> Throws them off guard
<ubuntu> The amount of drunk or intoxicated girls I could have had :/
<ubuntu> makes me kinda sick that I dont do drunk girls :/
<booleancat> ditto, actually
<booleancat> meeting girls at the bar is lame... they're all drunkies
<ubuntu> when in reality, for a lass to even get into bed with me she's gonna have to have drank a fair bit, im no pretty thing
<ubuntu> girls are drunkards, and hobags and generally not very nice people
<booleancat> I've at least got that going for me... I hear I'm quite a handsome man. Loud and offensive in public, but I look good doing it ;)
<ubuntu> anyhow, as Keyser Soze would say; 'And like that, he was gone'
<rio__> do I need to install graphics driver to run KDE properly ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rio__> I currently installed Gnome over KDE
<rit> And Im back
<rit> thankyou booleancat and william, all sorted :)
<doc__> hi there
<ActionParsnip> yo
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: hi
<Mahdi> hi,does anybody here knows if the knetworkmanagaer problem with pptp vpn is solved in kde 4.2 or not?
<ActionParsnip> Com: i use neither so couldnt say, maybe someone else can
<ocs> (kubuntu 8.04) Hi. how can I make a folder samba-shared ? I tried the "share" folder option from konqueror but it doesn't work....)
<Rio_t> hello How do create home dir for another users. I have created a user account but i cant login with that 2nd user account.
<Dr_willis_> how did you make the user?
<Dr_willis_> normally it makes a home dir for them
<Rio_t> from Kuser or something like that
<ActionParsnip> ocs: i can show you my smb.conf, its childishl simple to write
<Dr_willis_> i just do 'sudo adduser billgates' or whatever
<ActionParsnip> ocs: make sure you run: sudo smbpasswd <your user name> and type your login password 3 times
<Rio_t> ok thanks but wat will happen to currently created 2nd account
<Dr_willis_> Rio_t,  no idea.. if it dosent even have a home.. you could just make a home directroy
<Dr_willis_> sudo mkdir /home/USERNAME
<ocs> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> ocs: http://pastebin.com/f160ab307
<Dr_willis_> sudo chown username.username /home/USERNAME
<ocs> Failed to find entry for user root.
<ocs> Failed to modify password entry for user root
<ActionParsnip> ocs: you dont have root, you use your account
<Dr_willis_> You really dont want the root user to be accessing samba shares directtly
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: Dr_willis_: will you be here next 6 hours or so?
<ocs> ActionParsnip: anyway, it's hard to configure samba shared resources in this way...
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: possibly
<ocs> isnt' there a GUI utility ?
<Dr_willis_> Tm_T,  perhaps another 2 hrs
<ocs> with kde3 I did all by gui
<ActionParsnip> ocs: i just dont like it, if you read my smb.conf at the bottom you will see my config
<Dr_willis_> I find samba very easy to configure.. but i did take the time and read the 'using samba' book.
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: Dr_willis_: ok, if anyone asks why Kopete fails to connect MSN, blame MS server having quirks
<ActionParsnip> ocs: the thing in the brackets is the share name
<ActionParsnip> ocs: the rest is self explanatory
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: i despise both
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: still if anyone asks, now you know the answer
<ocs> ActionParsnip: let's try, thnks
<ActionParsnip> ocs: remember to run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ActionParsnip> ocs: after each time you modify the file
<Dr_willis_> actually.. Im not sure you need to restart samba :) but it wont hurt.
<ActionParsnip> ocs: you'll need kdesudo kate / sudo nano (or whatever cli editor you use) to edit it
<Dr_willis_> I alwyas enable the HOME shares in the smb.conf also
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willisit needs to reload the config file after its editted doesnt it?
<xp-killer> my friend want to install kubuntu and try out compiz but dont have internet to download compiz,how can i bring compiz to him?
<Dr_willis_> ActionParsnip,  i was thinking it 'sees' the config has been changed.. and reloads it..
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willisthats off my fileserver so I have a centralised store for EVERYTHING
<Dr_willis_> xp-killer,  you are better off not using compiz with kde4
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis_: oic, nice
<Dr_willis_> ActionParsnip,  :) at one time - yes ya did have to restart it.. but i dont think so any more - fior samba at least
<xp-killer> Dr_willis_: kde4?
<xp-killer> Dr_willis_: why not?
<Dr_willis_> xp-killer,  you would also need the proper 3d video card drivers.  - kde4 has its own eyecandy. you dont need to use compiz with it.
<ocs> ActionParsnip: I don't have   /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Dr_willis_> plus compix + kde4 = can be very annoying experioence
<ActionParsnip> ocs: sudo apt-get install samba
<Dr_willis_> ocs,  you dont ahve the samba package/server installed then
<xp-killer> Dr_willis_: eye candy thing have the cube and all?
<ActionParsnip> compiz can be very annoying
<ActionParsnip> period
<Dr_willis_> xp-killer,  too much eyecandy causes Ocular-cavaties
<xp-killer> Dr_willis_: no time to play im serious
<ocs> ah sorry. I thought it was installed by default
<ActionParsnip> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 4266 kB, installed size 11904 kB
<xp-killer> Dr_willis_: where can i get the deb file compiz?
<Dr_willis_> xp-killer,   serious about what then?    there is no 'single' deb file for compiz.
<ActionParsnip> ocs: not everyone needs file sharing, hence optional
<Dr_willis_> xp-killer,  you would need to get your 3d video card drivers going.. and then isntall  all the needed bits for compiz.
<xp-killer> Dr_willis_: then when u install stuff where do the deb files go?
<Dr_willis_>  - /var/cache/apt  i think
<Dr_willis_> or var/apt/cache ?  somthing like that
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dr_willis_> thats where it downloads the .debs to. befor it isntalls them
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: if you havent installed video drivers its not gonna work
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: no i want it for a friend who dont have internet
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Dr_willis_> You woudl be much better off bringing his PC somewher where he can have the internet then.
<Pici> !offline | is also handy
<ubottu> is also handy: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: yes it will cause kubuntu comes with default drivers that had work with me without installig drivers
<Dr_willis_> default driver for what video card?
<xp-killer> i tink it was an ati
<Dr_willis_> ati and nvidia both will most likely not work - without their propitary drivers for compiz.
<xp-killer> it was when i was on 7.10
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: then use aptoncd to get compizconfig-settings-manager on a cd so you can put it on the non networked pc
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: id suggest getting it hooked up while you get it installed for ease sake
<Dr_willis_> comiz uses the '3d'  drivers..  -  so it needs them for all the eyecandy effects
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: well if its not 7.10 it might not be the same
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: can ps3 run compiz?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: not sure, id imagine so
<xp-killer> no i give him 8.10
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: then its not 7.10 so it may be different, no harm in installing packages though to test
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: does it have kubuntu for ps3 the one i instal was ubuntu wasnt to happy with it
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: if its no good, you're gonna need more work
<ActionParsnip> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<xp-killer> lol
<ActionParsnip> !playstation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playstation
<xp-killer> need to update that robot lol
<ActionParsnip> http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3&ei=wERrSeKLGITU8wTppPzJBw&usg=AFQjCNFqcan3CNIGltPKTGwkzjwCXOTrjg
<ActionParsnip> i hate google
<ActionParsnip> http://psubuntu.com/
<xp-killer> cool tanks i didnt see kubuntu for the ps3 2007
<xp-killer> it didnt had it
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you can install kde goodness on ubunu then remove the gnome stuff
<ActionParsnip> i'd use fluxbox personally but thats my 2p worth
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: yea did that but it still had it it ways of doing stufff different it wasnt the same as kubuntu
<xp-killer> what do they mean by  No Desktop Link Found
<SlimeyPete> xp-killer: it should've been identical. did you install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: how do you get the error?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: its not an error
<xp-killer> wow this is DDL stuuf cool
<ActionParsnip> ddl?
<xp-killer> no torent
<xp-killer> direct download
<ActionParsnip> get it via http or ftp
<xp-killer> no here is good
<xp-killer> ddl
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: make sure you md5 check all the isos you download
<xp-killer> wat is md5?
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: makes sure what you downloaded hasnt been corrupted in transport
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: and slipped by your transport layer in tcp
<xp-killer> :s
<xp-killer> i dont understand your language
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you download stuff from the web
<ActionParsnip> it may not be 100% correct
<xp-killer> i know
<ActionParsnip> as the data passes it may encounter noise and faulty network sockets
<ActionParsnip> this can damage the data
<ActionParsnip> when you recieve each packet the parity is checked
<xp-killer> ok now i understand lol
<ActionParsnip> but this is not enough especially something as critical as an operating system
<ActionParsnip> so there is an MD5 sum of the iso on the same place you download from
<ActionParsnip> you compare the sum to the sum you calculate from your downloaded data, if they match then the data you have downloaded is correct
<ActionParsnip> you can also have burning jitters and errors which can be reduced by burning as slowly as possible
<ActionParsnip> the cd also has a tool to check it again to make sure the data is spot on
<ActionParsnip> this can reduce issues with the installation process as well as the installed system itself
<ActionParsnip> you get folks wo blindly burn and install systems with unchecked media then are suprised when it doesnt work and they say "ubuntu sucks"
<ActionParsnip> thne i tell them to check stuff and its all bad so i say "they suck"
<xp-killer> lol
<ActionParsnip> if you can md5 check, do so
<rio__> Ok I created new account but now new account created using almost same dir old dir guest and new is Guest
<rio__> how do I del old dir
<rio__> it says cant del
<ActionParsnip> rio__: make sure you need nothing in the folder at all including all sub directorys
<ActionParsnip> rio__: then sudo rm -rf /path/to/folder
<rio__> no it was empty
<ActionParsnip> rio__: rm -rf is HUGELY aggressive so watch w you use it
<rio__> I did same but says no persmission
<rio__> I m admin
<rio__> yet cant
<ActionParsnip> rio__: is the folder in use as a home dir right now? you will need to log off and on to get the new home dir
<rio__> no
<rio__> it never was home folder
<rio__> I manually created it
<rio__> so Guest account can log in
<rio__> but i never succeeded that way
<ActionParsnip> rio__: oh jeez, guest accounts are ripe for attacks
<ActionParsnip> rio__: does guest account have a password setup?
<rio__> now guest home folder is called Guest
<rio__> yes
<ActionParsnip> thank god
<ddurham> what's the meta key in kde4?
<ddurham> I've tried the "windows" and "menu" keys
<rio__> but dir was owned by my account
<ddurham> hmm, nm, just found it
<ActionParsnip> rio__: sudo chown -R guest /folder/path
<ActionParsnip> rio__: thats because i'm guessing you are logged in as root
<ActionParsnip> rio__: am i right/
<rio__> no I m logged in as rio
<ActionParsnip> good
<rio__> admin
<somekool> are kde4.2 rc1 packages in preparation?
<rio__> and guest dir is owned by root
<ActionParsnip> rio__: sudo chown -R guest /path/folder
<ActionParsnip> rio__: remember tat if the username has been added as Guest then you must use Guest
<ActionParsnip> rio__: Linux is CasE SenSITivE
<rio__> I figured that out
<rio__> I think I ll leave that dir alone for while. Thanks for the help
<sidney> where can i find the audigy sound drivers
<ActionParsnip> sidney: what audigy thing do you have?
<ActionParsnip> sidney: if you run lspci, one line will tell you
<sidney> audigy2
<ddurham> anyone know of any truly useful desktop widgets for kde?
<ddurham> kde4
<ActionParsnip> ddurham: its individual, there is no universal answer
<sidney> i tried that they are not listed
<sidney> but the card is
<ActionParsnip> sidney: whats the line outputted for the audigy?
<ActionParsnip> sidney: btw, creative suck at all support, even windows
<ddurham> ActionParsnip: thanks, kde-look.org has a good selection of these?  Are they called plasmoids?
<ActionParsnip> ddurham: yeah i believe so
<sidney> could someone post pastebin link
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ActionParsnip> sidney: i only want the single line, not the whole thing
<sidney> 	Kernel driver in use: EMU10K1_Audigy
<ActionParsnip> sidney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> sidney: run lspci and paste the output to that
<ActionParsnip> http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/sound-blaster-audigy-2-zs-337513/&ei=i0trSf7RMKCu8ASWkdSsBw&usg=AFQjCNHCn1lBsMRkfg_Cy_caN95FeVw98A
<ActionParsnip> ahhh damn you google
<ActionParsnip> i hate google
<ActionParsnip> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/sound-blaster-audigy-2-zs-337513/
<sidney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103923/
<ActionParsnip> sidney: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249798
<ActionParsnip> sidney: creative dont know their arse from their elbow when it comes to support
<sidney> i'm reading the forum now
<malik_> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> hi malik_
<malik_> I got a wird situation with the kde4 desktop
<ActionParsnip> malik_: wassup
<P4o3n1x> is it a known bug, that kde has strange graphic bugs when starting up on the EeePC? i have misplaced pixels on both sides of the login screen
<malik_> after intallation it was working good, but suddenly when I try to open the home folder from the toolbar, it opens amarok, not dolph as I would like
<malik_> any Idea
<malik_> ?
<ActionParsnip> malik_: if you right click the folder the select open with you could make it open with your favourite file browser
<ddurham> is there a replacement for libplasma2?
<ddurham> I see that listed as a dependency for something, but apt-get install libplasma2 says it's not available
<ddurham> E: Package libplasma2 has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> ddurham: try: apt-cache search plasma | grep lib
<ddurham> that comes back with the other 2: libplasma1, and libplasma-dev
<ActionParsnip> P4o3n1x: i'd ask in #kde if you suspect kde
<ActionParsnip> ddurham: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/libs/libplasma2
<ActionParsnip> ddurham: download the deb from there and install
<enzo> hi
<enzo> i've seen dvd+rw-tools handle blu-ray, so do you know if k3b can burn on blu-ray ?
<ActionParsnip> enzo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Blu-Ray%20Burning
<enzo> ok thanks ActionParsnip !
<ActionParsnip> enzo: no gui app does it
<ActionParsnip> enzo: you can use dvd+rw-tools
<enzo> and you know if this is in the roadmap of k3b ?
<ActionParsnip> enzo: i'd imagine it is
<ActionParsnip> enzo: email the devs
<ddurham> looks like libplasma2 conflicts with libplasma1,  I
<ddurham> I'm going to leave this be for now
<ddurham> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ddurham: np man
<enzo> ok ActionParsnip, thanks
<vmt> Hello all :) I have 8.04 and want to enable a module at boottime. Now Im missing chkconfig. What is now the correct way to load a module at boottime? Can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> vmt: kdesudo kate /etc/modules
<vmt> hmm, okay I will try. But where is chkconfig gone?
<ActionParsnip> vmt: type the name of the module in that list, press enter on the end of it, save and close kate, job done
<malik_> guys, when I click on the QuickAccess menu and try to open any folder it runs amarok instead of dolph, is it any kind of bug???Could someone help???
<ActionParsnip> vmt: i dunno what chkconfig is personally
<vmt> hmm or was it on suse? Cant remember ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info chkconfig
<ubottu> chkconfig (source: chkconfig): system tool to enable or disable system services. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.0-79.1-1 (intrepid), package size 11 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ActionParsnip> vmt: sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<ActionParsnip> vmt: its optional, thats why you aint got it
<vmt> okay, thanks!
<julo> hello
<dwidmann> say, in vlc 0.9.x, I can't get opengl vout to work, is there any way to get it working?
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, gewtting the latest vlc to do any thing right is an accomplishment , it's totally screwed up , the older versions work much better
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: well, I've got both installed for a reason.
<BluesKaj> use the older one
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: 'less you know a way to get the ati catalyst to sync to vblank with non-opengl things, which I can't seem to figure out (this is the real root of the problem, very frustrating)
<BluesKaj> dwidmann are you using the restricted "recommended" ati driver ?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: I'm using the latest from their website, nothing older will work (newish card)
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> this won't help but I thought nvidia would solve my ati probs ...only to some degree ,,the prob lies deeper than the hardware , I think.
<ghostcube> hmm i solced my LinGL.so problem the nvidia-glx-180 package seems to kill the libGl.so on 64 bit
<ghostcube> so u need to reinstall libg1-mesa-dev
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: the problem isn't the hardware generally ... it's at least partly the drivers, but who knows, might be more of a problem than that in there too
<JuJuBee> My daily cron is not executing properly...  run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/apt exited with return code 1  What does this error mean?  Where can I check to see why failing?
<f_aichele> JuJuBee: Try /var/log/cron*
<JuJuBee> f_aichele: hmmm, no such file.
<f_aichele> What does dpkg -L anacron|grep "var" show?
<julo> c ou en francais?
<JuJuBee> /var, /var/spool, /var/spool/anacron
<f_aichele> Cron package not logging? Hm...
<f_aichele> Usually there should be separate logfiles under /var/log.
<f_aichele> At least as far as I remember from pre-Kubuntu (i. e. Debian) days.
<JuJuBee> Seems correct since there is a log rotate function for cron.daily...
<william> my picture frame does not work on my desktop
<william> it looks all garbled
<william> do I need to install something to get it working?
<JuJuBee> f_aichele: I wil ltry in #ubuntu...
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ocs> hi. I'm trying to share a folder with samba. I have changed the smb.conf file and I can see a small icon on my folder which indicates that the folder is shared. but I can't access it with smb://my_ip/my_folder ....
<ghostcube> ocs, you can try to install swat to configure samba from youre browser as root
<ocs> ghostcube: just installed. and now ?
<ghostcube> sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetserver start
<ghostcube> ehm no wait
<ghostcube> typo
<ghostcube> ocs sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd start
<ghostcube> then you must set an password for root
<ghostcube> sudo passwd
<ghostcube> then open youre browser and type
<ghostcube> 127.0.0.1:901 it will spawn the liogin window login as root
<ghostcube> then u can edit all u want
<ocs> thanks ghostcube
<ghostcube> ocs, no prob
<ghostcube> the swat tool is made by the samba guys so its well documented too if u have any probs
<ocs> ghostcube: I have configured the shared resource again, but the problem remains
<ghostcube> you set the workgroup correct ?
<ghostcube> and have u enabled an user in the password section
<ghostcube> u can set there an user for smbpasswd
<ghostcube> try to add youre main user to samba
<ghostcube> and then after this restart the servers in the status section
<rio__> How do I get rid of Ubuntu logon screen ? I installedd Gnome to try out but I wish to remove it.
<ghostcube> logon screen ?
<rio__> login screen
<rio__> where you put password
<rio__> and nick
<ghostcube> ah what do u want to have there ?
<rio__> no I kinda had probs with KDE so I thought of installing Gnome
<rio__> but now probs solved
<rio__> I dont need Gnome
<ocs> It seems all ok, but I doesn't allow me to access the shared resource
<ghostcube> ocs, hmmm
<rio__> now when I login Kubuntu it shows me ubuntu login screen
<ghostcube> rio__, ahhh sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-destop
<ghostcube> rio__, ahhh sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<rio__> done
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove gdm
<rio__> yet login screen shows all options KDE or Gnome switchin
<rio__> is it advisable to keep all the Gnome apps (about 500 MB) that auto installed during gnome installtion
<ocs> in addition, when I type smb://localhost the browser crashes
<ghostcube> ocs, what clients do you have only linux or winows too ?
<ocs> ghostcube: windows too... otherwise I wouldn't use samba
<ghostcube> :) macosx
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> ocs, ok u can try to do in the command execution box of xp or vista to set this
<ghostcube> \\iptoserver/folder
<ghostcube> \\ipserver should bring up the terminal to login
<ocs> ghostcube: and what would be the result ? I have already tried from another linux machine, and it doesn't work
<ghostcube> ocs, hmm i dont get the problem it should be working
<akmyint> hi
<ocs> ghostcube: nor do I :)
<ghostcube> ocs, heh
<ghostcube> do you see the server in the networking area of windows
<ghostcube> its just that u cantlogin with youre password and username or ?
<ghostcube> hmm have you activated the user u added to samba
<ghostcube> and restarted the servers
<ghostcube> maybe you can post the smb.conf to pastebin.ca
<ghostcube> *com
<slow-motion> hi
<ocs> ghostcube: finally i succeeded... I left some trash in smb.conf
<ghostcube> oh ok :)
<ocs> well, now swat works greatly, thamks ghostcube
<ghostcube> ocs, np :)
<lovely> does anyone know what the kicker is now being called in 8.10?
<dwidmann> lovely: plasma
<JontheEchidna> lovely: kicker and kdesktop were both replaced by plasma
<lovely> I acidentally removed it from the desktop, (way to easy to do by the way) and cant get it started up again. any suggestions
<Tm_T> lovely: just add a panel
<lovely> ???
<Tm_T> lovely: right click on desktop
<vbgunz> does anyone know why composing a message in kmail is painfully painfully slow? I see every letter almost a second after I type it :(
<lovely> Ahh
<Tm_T> lovely: then add applets you like to be there and so on
<lovely> I feel dumb, good morning
<lovely> and thank you
<eagles0513875> morning Tm_T
<Tm_T> morning eagles0513875
<vbgunz> christ almighty, kmail composing is a nightmare... anyone know what could be wrong?
<Tm_T> vbgunz: works just fine here
<vbgunz> Tm_T: thats awesome
<sidney> Anyone here know if mint is less troublesome
<eagles0513875> !info mint | sidney
<ubottu> Package mint does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<eagles0513875> !mintsupport | sidney
<ubottu> sidney: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<lovely> Tm_T:  is there a simple way to get the panel back to the bottom of the screen?
<lovely> Tm_T: I tried adding again and they stack
<lovely> does anyone know where to look to see about moving items within the plasma panel, I am finding nothing usefull for that so far...
<Tm_T> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<Nasj> !plasmoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoid
<student022> Hi! I have installed Ubuntu8.04 on server B and run the gnome desktop on B, accessing it with nxclient from A. When I open a gnome-terminal from within the desktop on B, I get an error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal". How to avoid this?
<student022> I found reports on /etc/fstab or udev errors that prevent the /dev/pts directory from having the right settings. But /dev/pts/0 exits, so its probably something else.
<student022> When logging in to B from A using ssh -X, I can open gnome-terminal without problems. It only happens under Gnome (or KDE with konsole, respectively.)
<rio_> Hi can anyone guide me a bit I'm learning installing tars using Terminal or either give me link of installtion tutorial for newbies
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I am a KDE newb so excuse the dumb questions
<Cpudan80> What is the name of the network manger gui thing for kde?
<solid_liq> Cpudan80: okay, you're exused ;)
<ivan_> hola
<rio_> Knetwork manager @ CPudan
<Cpudan80> ok
<Cpudan80> and how do I get the package manager gui thing to list ALL packages
<ivan_> como se activan las ventanas banvoleantes de kwin
<rio_> adept installer
<Cpudan80> like when I search for <pkg> it only seems to search the current category I am in
<Pici> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Cpudan80> yes how do I get adept installer to list all the packages
<Cpudan80> rather than by category
<ivan_> que pongo
<rio_> humm but you can scrool all the categories and check out the things u want
<rio_> scroll*
<Cpudan80> rio_, well like when I search for wpasupplicant -- it finds nothing
<Cpudan80> but I know that that is a valid pkg
<Cpudan80> is it hiding some?
<Illusioneer> Hey, my standard plasmoid widget set (ubuntu 8.1) is missing the "icon" widget.  What package is it in?
<somekool> kopete cannot connect to msn this morning ? any clue, seems like a protocol has been deprecated or something
<Cpudan80> Can I install synaptic somehow?
<Cpudan80> This is just a test box with KDE on it
<shadeslayer> cpudan:i did it but dont remember how,lol
<ivan_> como se activan las ventanas banvoleantes de kwin
<shadeslayer> so its quite dooable
<shadeslayer> somekool:the msn servers are quirky
<Tm_T> !brokenmsn | somekool
<ubottu> somekool: brokenmsn is MS apparently upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients to unable to connect, shame on them
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> to msn
<Illusioneer> is there a package I can invoke to force it to reinstall the default widgetset that has the icon-plasmoid?
<ivan_> como se activan las ventanas banvoleantes de kwin en la consola
<shadeslayer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Cpudan80> Ok well
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know how to install gnome from Kubuntu?
<Cpudan80> like the regular ubuntu
<Pici> Cpudan80: ubuntu-desktop
<Cpudan80> it doesnt like that
<Cpudan80> cant find pkg ubuntu-desktop
<Cpudan80> oh wait
<Cpudan80> the sources werent updated
<rio_>  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop.
<rio_> this will install gnome
<Cpudan80> and then I will get to pick which desktop to work in?
<Cpudan80> like when I login
<ghostcube> yes
<rio_> yes from login screen
<Cpudan80> err well at the gdm
<Cpudan80> yeah ok good
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> whats the codec for installing java for frostwire ?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> (P2P client)
<Cpudan80> you have to use the proprietary jave
<Cpudan80> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Cpudan80> I forget what command it is to select the java interpreter
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> thanks man
<ghostcube> should be done automaticly no need for update-alternatives
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> ya i dont want an alternative
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> i just want java
<ghostcube> sure i meant the java alternatives kann be set u can have more than one installed
<ghostcube> *can
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> i used "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin"
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> will that work ?
<ghostcube> why not version 6 ?
<ghostcube> its the newer one
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> v.v
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> so "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin"
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> ?
<ghostcube> dont know if it removes th eold one
<ghostcube> bpoth arent needed
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> v.v
<ghostcube> damn typos
<user6> hello ... how can I define what kind of audio I i'm using?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> so im screwed ?
<ghostcube> nah just uninstall the 5
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> then install the 6
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> *as it just finishes*
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> um how do i uninstall
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove
<ghostcube> ^^
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> kk
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> ty
<user6> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> wats the difference between 5 & 6 ?
<ghostcube> depends on what u need the 6 has other impelments afaik
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> hmm
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> ok
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> dude
<rio_> can anyone tell me a link of proper tutorial for tar installation
<rio_> plz
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<rio_> er not opening
<rio_> installing source
<rio_> app which distribued as tarball
<rio_> mostly hardware drivers
<amerigo> Hello i got problem with my audio... anyones can help me?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ghostcube> amerigo, describe the prob
<ghostcube> then someone will help if he can
<amerigo> I have 2 kubuntu machine.... one is 8.04 the other is a 7
<amerigo> both the machine have the same program in which a can talk and hear the sound...
<amerigo> but in 8.04 i cannot speach and hear my speacher...
<amerigo> i'd like to know how can i see my sound configuration ... and set them in the same way
<shadeslayer> ameigo:you have 8.04
<shadeslayer> ??
<amerigo> yes
<shadeslayer> click the sound icon and there are some settings there that can help
<shadeslayer> im in windows right now,but had the same problem
<amerigo> in this i can hear music from CD or from radio...
<shadeslayer> ok
<amerigo> but i can't talk in voice chat
<shadeslayer> maybe the mic in is muted
<amerigo> ok check the mic
<shadeslayer> hey i have to go somewhere right now,if you just look around in the sound settings and set everything to max itll work out,just check every box in the settings and set it to high,repeat youre problem if it still persists
<rio_> exit
<jasonlife> I'm using kubuntu 8.04 and have KDM login screen in wrong position after I logout..
<jasonlife> the  login screen shifted little bottom right corner.. It seems the kdm greeter thinks the screen resolution is bigger than actual size
<jasonlife> anyone has the same problem and knows how to fix it?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> im a gangster ima straight up G, the gangster life, is the life for me, shooting people by day, selling drugs by night, being a gangster is hella tight.
<vbgunz> jasonlife: could be related to virtualsize or virtual something in xorg.conf (I forgot :() if you have that set?
<JuJuBee> What do I install so that all accounts can use the flash plugin for FireFox on a computer?
<jasonlife> vbgunz: yes I tried "Virtual" in the screen section in xorg.conf
<jasonlife> but didn't work for me
<jasonlife> I wonder how kdm decides the size of screen..
<zac> can you get windows live 9 with wine ?
<zac> why doesnt aMSN work ?
<cuznt> because it is evil
<zac> true
<zac> but it signs in, then it crashes
<jussi01> zac: never tried. though about trying kmess or kopete?
<zac> ya
<zac> i have, and they suck
<zac> aMSN looks the best, but i was just wondering if WLM 9 is compatible with wine
<jussi01> !appdb | zac
<ubottu> zac: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jussi01> zac: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11389
<seb__> plop tlm
<roconnor> How can I "startx xterm -- :1" without being root?
<deagostini> ola
<shadeslayer> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<LazersX> Heya.
<LazersX> I need some help with the Kubuntu 8.10 Live CD.
<shadeslayer> go ahead
<LazersX> Upon using the 'Try without changing my computer' option, it laods up, and gives me a half black, half purple screen.
<LazersX> The mouse can only be seen in the black section.
<shadeslayer> did you check the CD for defects??
<shadeslayer> or is that a pressed CD??
<LazersX> The CD isn't defected.
<LazersX> It boots perfectly well at my Uni computers.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<LazersX> I have a Nvidia card. Problem?
<LazersX> Also, when using the 'install from windows' option, i get a forward to Busybox when booting it.
<shadeslayer> maybe the desktop tried to initialize KDE and failed
<shadeslayer> at the Uni were the comps using integrated solutions???
<LazersX> Could of. I am udner the impression this will need some use of the console to fix?
<LazersX> *under.
<shadeslayer> maybe
<LazersX> I think the Unis have integrated intel chipsets.
<shadeslayer> im not a expert at this thing
<LazersX> Heh.
<LazersX> I'm at a loss.
<LazersX> the only thing left is for me to clear my four gig drive, and properly isntall it.
<shadeslayer> maybe the install option works??and its only a driver relates issue
<shadeslayer> *related
<LazersX> Hm.
<LazersX> I'll give it a try.
<shadeslayer> gud luck
<mistag> hi
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<legodude_> konq crashes shortly after opening "konqueror: Fatal IO error: client killed", any suggestions?
<legodude_> google really didn't help all that much
<MikeH> Evening all
<MikeH> I tried KDE 4 on Intrepid a few weeks back, and it seemed rather buggy and slow
<MikeH> Is this a known issue, or have a done something wrong/missed something somewhere?
<MikeH> Or is this usual, and it's just not finished yet
<legodude_> 4.2 is much nicer
<Tm_T> MikeH: mmmmm, nVidia?
<legodude_> so I would say it is usual and not finished yet
<[GRS]> uh.. its not slow... certainly not for me =/ been using it on all my machines [kubuntu, arch and opensuse], whats your specs?
<Tm_T> legodude_: nah
<legodude_> 4.1 certainly is buggy
<Tm_T> wasn't for me though
<[GRS]> yeah obviously :P but its not slow for me
<MikeH> Tm_T: ATI, drivers are installed, as compiz under  gnome works perfectly.
<Tm_T> MikeH: doesn't matter
<Tm_T> MikeH: it's known that KDE4 uses stuff that manufacturers never really tested properly
<MikeH> [GRS]: Intel Q6600 (quad) @ 3.3GHz, 4GB Ram, ATI 4850
<MikeH> Tm_T: So, what does that mean for my problems?
<legodude_> MikeH: if you are willing to live on the edge, try 4.2 beta
<legodude_> it is a great improvement
<MikeH> My brand new, second to top range graphics card is insufficient to display a desktop? :P
<Tm_T> MikeH: well, it could be fixed with newer versions of KDE and eventually also with newer drivers
<Tm_T> MikeH: nah, old intels are doing fine
<MikeH> So, is 4.2 not default with Intrepid, if not, is there a repo that'll handle it?
<legodude_> look at the topic
<Tm_T> MikeH: see topic
<Tm_T> MikeH: some problematic stuff is from 90's mostly, but yeah, irrelevant technicalities
<legodude_> even 4.2 is too buggy for me
<[GRS]> well it is still in bug fix phase for the next 2 weeks :P then it'll be released
<legodude_> yeah
<legodude_> I filed a bug report for 4.1 but something tells me it won't be fixed in 4.2 :(
<MikeH> hrm
<MikeH> trying to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop failed to update my kde :|
<[GRS]> depends what it is though i give and what the priorities are just now for the different projects... but people have been comitting bug fixes like crazy :P
<Nomexous> MikeH: What error?
<Nomexous> MikeH: something about icons?
<MikeH> Nomexous: No, it just claims to have the latest version
<MikeH> even after adding the experimental repo, and apt-get update'ing
<MikeH> hrm, ntw, update manager seems to have picked it up
<legodude_> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<Nomexous> legodude_: apt-get dist-upgrade
<MikeH> oh, that's a fail
<MikeH> package manager kicked up about unauthorized packages
<MikeH> I'll try dist-upgrade
<Nomexous> MikeH: You'll have to accept the unauthorized packages
<pidus> i currently have one 'notes' window on my desktop. is there any way to have multiple 'notes' windows on kubuntu 8.10?
<legodude_> pidus: add widget
<olivier_> !fr
<MikeH> Nomexous: Yes, I know, Package manager gave me no choice to do so, though.
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<legodude_> add as many as you want
<MikeH> It's all done now I think though
<pidus> legodude_: you mean multiple instances of the widget..oh ok cool
<amerigo> hei buddy .... a way to reset the driver of audio device please
<amerigo> kubuntu hardy 8.04
<MikeH> Thanks, KDE4.2 works loads better
<MikeH> GTK stuff (firefox) looks awful though :(
<[GRS]> personally i think firefox is awful anyways :P i like konqueror much better =]
<MikeH> hrm
<MikeH> this system info widget seems to be broken
<Tm_T> MikeH: it's all about your gtk settings
<shadeslayer> MikeH:having the same problm with FF
<MikeH> is there an update for the widgets?
<shadeslayer> bad graphics etc
<u64> test
<jussi01> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<rimabul> výborný,odcházim
<mark_> русские есть?
<rimabul> nerozumím anglicky
<mark_> ja taky ne
<Tm_T> !ch | rimabul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Tm_T> brrrh
<rimabul> tak čau
<mark_> cus
<HappySmileMan> Conás atá sibh?#
<mark_> еба, русские есть?
<HappySmileMan> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tm_T> !cz | rimabul
<ubottu> rimabul: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<mark_> ok
<shadeslayer> any idea on how to edit GRUB to make Kubuntu my default OS until i press F8 or something similar
<shadeslayer> to boot it into Vista
<ddurham> there's a way to do that yes
<shadeslayer> which would be??
<ddurham> I think it's "hit enter for grub menu"
<ddurham> have you looked at the grub documentation?
<shadeslayer> BTW im in Vista right now
<shadeslayer> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shadeslayer> the above??
<ddurham> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Hidden-menu-interface
<ddurham> you have to boot to linux and edit your menu.lst
<ddurham> or something like that
<shadeslayer> which topic should i read
<shadeslayer> 12.3??
<ddurham> "hidden-menu-interface"
<ddurham> I linked straight to it
<shadeslayer> ill open it again??
<ddurham> good idea
<ddurham> it will be very easy once you figure out what you need to do
<ddurham> I think "hiddenmenu" is the command you want
<shadeslayer> apparently my browser didnt recognise the URL properly,had to manually search for it,thnx for the info
<shadeslayer> ill see if ill be successful
<shadeslayer> ty
<Dragonath> hi
<ddurham> Dragonath: what's up
<ubuntu_> Well, I actually managed to get into Kubuntu
<Lazers> Except, I can't install it. Dx
<Lazers> It gets to the install box.
<ciaran_> hello
<Lazers> And when trying to pass the śelect keyboard'bit.
<Lazers> It scans the disks and everything.
<Dragonath> ddurham: trying to hack tvtime to show me tv
<Lazers> And then stops. can go forward, or back, can only quit.
<Lazers> Cant*
<ddurham> Dragonath: I use mythbuntu
<hyper_ch> Lazers: any message?
<Dragonath> ddurham: I don't but tvtime used to work with my previous graphics card and should also work with this one
<Lazers> What must I do!?
<Dragonath> however I have no idea how to make it work
<ub1> ciao a tutti:-)))
<Azzmodan> Will 8.10s kubuntu-desktop package install kde4 or 3?
<Tm_T> Azzmodan: KDE4
<Azzmodan> Cool, thanks
<maurizio> ciao a tutti
<jussi01> !it | maurizio
<ubottu> maurizio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<neil__> Evening
<ActionParsnip> quiet today, maybe kubuntu just works eh :)
<neil__> lol
<neil__> I was thinking that too
<SlimeyPete> maybe everyone stopped using it
<neil__> Well, there's no account for taste!
<ActionParsnip> i defected to fluxbox but use kde apps
<robinr> can I run xpenguins (and other useless stuff) in KDE4?
<SlimeyPete> probably. It's still running in X, after all.
<neil__> @robinr: not something I've tried, but, xpenguins is coming up in apt-cache search, so, it's a relevant repo...
<neil__> in a relevant...*
<robinr> it's a windows manager problem
<robinr> KDE3 had a setting for enabling programs in the desktop (off by default), but I cannot find it in KDE3
<robinr> KDE4
<neil__> Still on KDE3.5 here, so, wouldn't know
<neil__> No plans on changing, to be honest
<robinr> neil__: I give it a try a little longer
<ActionParsnip> neil__: if it aint broke :)
<robinr> looks nice, but most of the useful stuff in KDE3 is gone
<robinr> (or well hidden)
<neil__> I think I'm passed the shiny newness stage of things - I just want stuff to work, really
<robinr> running xpenguins isn't one of the killer features that I miss though
<neil__> lol
<ActionParsnip> neil__: me too, hence fluxbox
<neil__> ActionParsnip: I've always used KDE, so it's what I'm most comfortable with, I guess
<ActionParsnip> neil__: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/desktop.jpg?t=1231793415
<robinr> ActionParsnip: oh, you can actually see your wallpaper!
<ActionParsnip> robinr: yeah i'm using feh
<neil__> ActionParsnip: hmm... never looked at fluxbox before. Looks quite simple and efficient, as an interface
<neil__> I couldn't live with that desktop, though! Blank works for me... call me boring ;)
<ActionParsnip> neil__: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0+deb1-8 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 3584 kB
<robinr> I run maximized windows. The xpenguins issue was just for show.
<ActionParsnip> neil__: you can switch between kde and fluxbox as you see fit, you can run kde apps in fluxbox as you have the libs and the apps installed
<neil__> ActionParship: thanks - I'm not on my test machine now, so I won't give it a try right away, but, I'll look into it.
<ActionParsnip> neil__: you can tab complete names in irc ;)
<neil__> ActionParsnip: Thanks ;)
<neil__> ActionParsnip: used Linux for a couple of years now, but never had a reason to use IRC!
<ActionParsnip> really, wow crazy
<ActionParsnip> its the best place for support as well as www.ask.com / www.google.com
<neil__> ActionParsnip: I tend to do most of my support by reading stuff, to be honest, or trying, breaking and fixing
<ActionParsnip> neil__: good way to learn
<neil__> I was at a conference with someone from Canonical recently, and she was commenting on how useful she found IRC, so, I thought I'd give it a try
<Tm_T> !ot | neil__
<ubottu> neil__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Pici> :)
<Tm_T> neil__: and this is joyful invitation, sorry about official wrapping
<neil__> Tm_T: I'll learn, whether the easy way or hard way :)
<Tm_T> neil__: oh, really, you haven't done wrong yet
<ActionParsnip> i like the 'yet'
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: it's yet for all of us, except me
<ActionParsnip> hahaha we'll see
<Aldis> h1!
<Aldis> can I ask a question?
<robinr> you just did :)
<Tm_T> Aldis: that's what this channel is for
<Aldis> ok
<Aldis> how i can edit system files in Kubuntu?
<Aldis> i need to edit /etc/usplash.conf to change resolution
<hallowname> Aldis: 'kdesu kedit /etc/usplash.conf'
<ActionParsnip> Aldis: kdesudo kate or kdesudo kwrite
<ActionParsnip> Aldis: or sudo nano or sudo vi if you prefer cli editting
<Aldis> sustem notice: command not found
<Aldis> or i have no privilegy to read
<chardron> how do i disable compiz totally in kde 4.1 in kubuntu 8,10
<Tm_T> !fi | chardron
<ubottu> chardron: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<ActionParsnip> chardron: kwin --replace
<ActionParsnip> Aldis: kdesudo kate will ask you for your password, you can then open any file and save the changes back
<Aldis> ok, but i don`t know password
<Aldis> my default password didn`t work
<chardron> ActionParsnip: Thanks ok, lets see can i have the x hanging again :D
<ivan_> hola
<vortrex> hola
<faruk_> hi
<faruk_> fusitsu siemens amilo a 16655 g notebook wireless problems
<ivan_> la configuracion de ventanas bamboleantes
<faruk_> cannot open wireless
<ActionParsnip> !fr | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<faruk_> how l can work wireless led
<ActionParsnip> faruk_: run lspci, you will be shown all hardware, you can websearch the wifi card you have
<faruk_> l have broadcom bcm 4318 wireless card
<faruk_> wireless led not active
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | faruk_
<ubottu> faruk_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<faruk_> thank
<fidji> bonjour
<faruk_> my ubuntu 64 bit
<faruk_> hardware drivers bcm 4318 driver enabled
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> in kubuntu 8.10 kde4.2beta i have the following bug: sometimes the fonts are all getting cranky and unreadable until i do ctrl-alt-f1 and back to f7. is this a known issue?
<fidji> je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrais m'aider à configurer la sortie DVI/HDMI de ma radeon X1300 / X1550 Series
<KomiaPoika> fidji: #kubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> !fr | fidji
<ubottu> fidji: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> KomiaPoika: log a bug
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | KomiaPoika
<ubottu> KomiaPoika: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<KomiaPoika> how can i force grub to install on the ide disk (and not on the sata disk where linux is being installed) at install time?
<ActionParsnip> KomiaPoika: all disks have ide
<ActionParsnip> !grub | KomiaPoika
<ubottu> KomiaPoika: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KomiaPoika> ActionParsnip: oh, i found, i have to answer no to the question then pick the right drive manually
<sandfold> anyone here play Savage 2 on linux? i'm having trouble with binds.. would really love help knowing if it's just my setup or a bug in the game
<ActionParsnip> KomiaPoika: make sure the PATA drive is selected as boot in bios, and install GRUB to the PATA drive
<KomiaPoika> ActionParsnip: my bios doesnt see the sata drive, only linux can
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> are there kubuntu packages for kdevelop 4.0alpha4? it says on the kdevelop-website that this will be released with kde 4.2 beta 2, but apparently, the packages are not in the corresponding kubuntu repo where the kde beta packages reside
<usuario> hola, alguien sabe como puedo instalar una impresora Laser Jet 5 a mi pc?
<usuario> porfavor
<usuario> ayudenme
<ActionParsnip> KomiaPoika: well if the bios doesnt then you got issues
<g-hennux> usuario: join #ubuntu-es?
<hummell_> malzeit
<Zra> hola, alguien puede ayudarme para instalar una impresora
<tekteen_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KomiaPoika> ActionParsnip: pc's tool old, but i just need to put grub on the ide drive
<ZraManson> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | KomiaPoika
<ubottu> KomiaPoika: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tekteen_> !es | ZraManson
<ubottu> ZraManson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Meho_> ok guys i need some help i was windering is there any way to get the Broadcom B43, Broadcom STA, Nvidia accelerated drivers 177 using terminal
<Meho_> anyone
<thomas_> hey I'm wondering what program does hard drive management
<thomas_> with details, not "Volume (ext3)" like dolphin does
<thomas_> KDE4 btw
<thomas_> in 3.5.*, there was a Disk and Partitioning selection under system settings but I don't see it in KDE4
<ubuntu_> hi
<torkiano> thomas_: qtparted?
<thomas_> I'm installing it and I'll try it out
<thomas_> weird I run it and it says Command Not Found
<thomas_> just a bad menu entry
<thomas_> this is sorta what I mean, it gives me the details I want
<MikeH> Hrm, I'm not keen on 4.2's default "greyness" for example in dolphin, what are the alternatives, is there anywhere I can view these, and perhaps download alternative themes etc?
<thomas_> but is there no way to set Dolphin to do a useful explanation?
<thomas_> I right click on the parition and all it gives me is the option to hide a volume, it doesn't even tell me the /dev/ point
<uwa> nabend
<uwa> #riffaquaristikforum
<Walzmyn> What kinda of viewers are available on windows for a latex .dvi file.
<uwa> hallo?
<Walzmyn> hello
<uwa> noone is writing here?!?
<Walzmyn> doesn't appear to be
<Walzmyn> and i'm leaving
 * Walzmyn waves
<thomas_> whats a latex .dvi file...
<jennifer> hey i have a quick question
<jennifer> how do i install a Lenmark 9500 printer driver
<ghostcube> have you tried to use the cups drivers isnt there an lexmark driver in it
<jennifer> i have a Dell 968 printer and i was told that that driver would allow me to use my Dell printer since it isnt supported by Linux
<jennifer> b/c my printer is basicaly the same as a Lenmark 9500 printer
<torkiano> hello jennifer, haveyou seen http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dell-AIO_Printer_968
<jennifer> not yet lol
<jennifer> well that helps alot...it doesnt tell me how the heck to use my printer
<jennifer> bbl
<torkiano> :/
<torkiano> jennifer: http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?33,5368
<alipio> Hi.. How do I installed a package that was fixed 1 hour ago from ppa? :)
<alipio> For example.. openoffice3 was broken when it was installed in ubuntu + kde4...
<alipio> then it was an update that fix that according on this post: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/306908
<hendershot> hey guys
<alipio> anyone can enlight me? :)
<hendershot> can someone tell me how to change my screen size
<hendershot> its too fucking small to reald
<hendershot> read*
<thomas_> alipio: type sudo apt-get remove openoffice3 (whatever its called in apt)
<thomas_> then type sudo apt-get clean
<thomas_> then type sudo apt-get install openoffice3
<alipio> thomas_: i've just read in launchpad that the openoffice.org - 1:3.0.1~rc1-2ubuntu2~intrepid1 is still building...
<thomas_> oh, then just wait
<alipio> yep.. :)
<thomas_> then when you do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade it should be updated
<alipio> awesome
<phoenixz> Hi there, how can I upgrade my kubuntu 8.10 KDE4.1.something to the new KDE 4.2 beta / RC1 ?
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<flakeparadigm> Does anyone here have any experience with dual monitor configurations using the nvidia configuration manager?
<Dr_willis_> flakeparadigm,  all the time. :)
<Dr_willis_> I just use the nvidia-settings tool to set them up
<flakeparadigm> ok
<flakeparadigm> Do you know what setting them as separate x screens would do?
<alipio> phoenixz: just add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main" to the third-party software... reload the repositories and upgrade your system...
<flakeparadigm> <Dr_willis_> Do you know what setting them as separate x screens would do?
<phoenixz> alipio: thanks lots!
<alipio> no problem
<jennifer> hey i need help
<jennifer> cupsdoprint -P '_968_AIO_Printer' -J 'KDE Print Test' -H '/var/run/cups/cups.sock:631' -U 'jennifer' -o ' multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3' '/usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message
<Dr_willis_> You can some how set up 2 different X servers. -  but ive never used that option. since i perfer one WIDE desktop
<flakeparadigm> ok. thansk :D
<jennifer> i have my printer hooked up via USB but whenever i try to print something, that message pops up
<jennifer> can someone help me with my problem lol
<torkiano> jennifer: http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?33,5368
<jennifer> yeah i've seen that already but that doesnt help
<jennifer> b/c i tried to install the 9500 driver but cant
<jennifer> i wont get a new printer b/c the one i have now works but freakin Linux is a pain in the rear
<Firefishe> Has anyone found a way to allow kde 3.5.9/10 on Intrepid yet?
<Firefishe> Alongside 4.1.x?
<Dr_willis_> I was thiking there was some kde 3.5   ports/backports in the works.. but not sure of their current state
<torkiano> jennifer: Have yoe seen in the lexmark site?
<jennifer> yes...nothing
<jennifer> they dont have that driver
<p_quarles> Firefishe: you could always try getting the source and compiling to /opt
<jennifer> all they have is the new one but that doesnt work
<p_quarles> Firefishe: of course, I'd go with individual packages, as 8.10 includes 3.5.10 versions of several packages
#kubuntu 2009-01-13
<dr_willis> all i can suggest jennifer  is check the cups.org site for others with that printer. and the ubuntu forum sites.
<jennifer> what a load of help
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if anyone knew what program to load mss addresses in?
<Dr_Willis> a media stream?
<Dr_Willis> most media players can handle them. Some tmes i do save the  'link' to a file. then load it in the players
<Dr_Willis> vlc, gmplayer, gxine
<Dr_Willis> jennifer,  printers  are a HUGE topic and not everyone can know every quirk/bug about every driver/model
<Dr_Willis> thats what the forums and cups.org site is best for.
<p_quarles> Dr_Willis: shame on you for trying, though, right? :D
<Dr_Willis> He should demand a refund! ;)
<TouchDown> houston ive got a problem
<Dr_Willis> for about a year i had a printer with NO linux support..  then it got supported.. theres not a lot  a support channel could do about   Canon not releaseing specs. :)
<TouchDown> how can i put my groups to appear in aMSN
<Dr_Willis> Roger, we copy on the ground.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> I never use aMSN sorry
<bdizzle> hey, can I get someone to help me out with my mouse?
<bdizzle> its driving me nuts lately. Ever since I updated to 8.10, its been doing weird stuff on me
<tekteen> like?
<bdizzle> ie, not letting me click and drag, doubling clicking when it should have single clicked, single clicked when it should have double clicked
<Dr_Willis> try it on a live cd - be srue its not a mouse-crud-issue? :)
<bdizzle> I dunno, it might be the mouse
<bdizzle> then again, its a fairly standard mouse, two buttons with scroll button in center, I don't see why it should be having problems
<Dr_Willis> They do wear out. :)
<Dr_Willis> I sort of tossed one of mine in my lunchbox to take to work.. and  it sort of got soda in it. :( now i got a stick mouse buttons
<Dr_Willis> !info dvd-slideshow
<ubottu> dvd-slideshow (source: dvd-slideshow): tools to create dvd slideshow with menus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0.0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 124 kB, installed size 596 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. may have to tru that out
 * apow is away: some exercise
<kubuntu_> sup im new using kubuntu, im trying to set wireless internet but i cant...can someone help me out?
<Dr_Willis> You shoudl tell the channel the chipset of your wireless card for starters. :) and tell the channel what you ahve done so far to try ti get woreless going
<Dr_Willis> all i had to do for my machine was run the  hardware-driver tool and let it install the b43 drivers. :) and it worked.
<Dr_Willis> so thats the extent of my wireless knowldege
<mason> Can somebody help me? My panel's been moved to the top of the screen and I'm thoroughly unsure of how to move it down to the bottom, where I'm used to seeing it.
<Dr_Willis> unlock it with the cashew icon on the right side, and drag it down?
<mason> It's already unlocked
<mason> and when I drag it, it just stays put.
<mason> Anybody have an idea as to how I can move the panel to the bottom of the screen from the top?
<david_> how can i revert back to an older version of wine?
<bdizzle> can someone please give me a logical explaination as to why click + drag doesn't work for me in 8.10 ?
<bdizzle> I'm thinking it might be the mouse itself, but I doubt it, since normal left click works
<qcjn> hi, my mp3 player doesn't mount automatically ?
<qcjn> i don't see it ? bit it does when i use live puppy ?
<trinity__> ello everyone
<qcjn> hi,
<trinity__> thought i would give jubuntu a try in a vm
<trinity__> jubuntu i ment
<trinity__> my eyes are getting bad
<trinity__> kubuntu
<trinity__> 20 years of stareing at a monitor is defently pad for your eyes
<trinity__> bed  i ment
<devin_> curious, does kubuntu ibex have a bloat feel to it?
<trinity__> its not bad but is there a way to make the kicker panel menu less chunky?
<david_> i am using wine 1.1.12 how can i go back to 1.1.11?
<tboxmy> just updated to kde4.2
<tboxmy> things looking good!
<devin_> trinity__ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmpv-S5JJI4 maybe that'll help
<devin_> tboxmy beta2
<devin_> ?
<tboxmy> ya!
<devin_> run nice?
<tboxmy> runs good
<tboxmy> my OOo3 worksnow
<devin_> Mmm..
<devin_> im thinking about leaving gnome today
<tboxmy> prev..kept crashing OOo3
<tboxmy> errr..Y?
<devin_> i always preferred kde, but i wasn't happy with kde4.0 now that things are starting to come around im thinking about switching back
<tboxmy> my KDE4.1 experience was bad
<tboxmy> but KDE4.2 improved lots
<tboxmy> looks like a good time to move to kde
<devin_> what issues did you have with 4.1? i just booted a livecd of kubuntu 8.10 and it seemed fairly stable
<david_> im using the same and everythings great for me!
<tboxmy> small list of things i access frequently.
<devin_> david_ 4.1?
<david_> yup
<tboxmy> OOo3 crashes, didnt detect camera, bluetooth, dolphin preview of files
<tboxmy> ...
<devin_> doe's compiz work ok in kde? i remember back in my kde4.0 trial it still kinda sucked
<david_> devin_: works fine for me
<tboxmy> its using kwin
<tboxmy> but in kde4.2 much smoother for the cube rotations
<david_> devin_: i installed icon on taskbar and can choose wich destop manager i want to use!
<devin_> david_ hows that going? last time i tried that i had a conflict between kdm and gdm
<david_> tboxmy: what are the upgrades for  4.2?
<tboxmy> KDE4.2 can switch user with gnome desktop
<david_> devin_: havnt had any problems at all
<tboxmy> in kde4.1, the KDE crashed at times
<tboxmy> now i can run 2 users, one KDE other is gnome
<devin_> tboxmy yeah thats the problem i had, im thinking about just doing a fresh install of kubuntu
<devin_> maybe i should just wait till the 27th for the final release of kde4.2 tho
<tboxmy> fresh install didnt work.
<tboxmy> i am looking forward too!
<tboxmy> then I will fresh install too.
<david_> tboxmy: yeah i have had some crash handler problems
<tboxmy> david_: in KDE4.2 havent crashed yet in last 48hrs
<david_> tboxmy: nice did you say new release will be out on 27th?
<tboxmy> todo - April install new Kubuntu!
<tboxmy> anyone can help on wireless problems on KDE?
<Makuseru> How can i find out what version of Kubuntu i have installed?
<p_quarles> Makuseru: lsb_release -a
<Makuseru> And what's the most recent release?
<Makuseru> 8.10?
<devin_> yea
<david_> tboxmy: what is your issue with it?
<Makuseru> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tboxmy> after upgrade to KDE4.2...nomore wireless access
<tboxmy> removed and reinstall iwl3945, nothing
<tboxmy> did modinfo, but its blank!
<david_> tboxmy: eww dont know bout 4.2
<tboxmy> suppose all kde same?
<devin_> tboxmy does lspci detect your card?
<p_quarles> tboxmy: that's an issue with knetworkmanager, not the wireless drivers
<p_quarles> tboxmy: it's a known issue; I would try a different network management app
<tboxmy> lspci gave 3945ABG
<TouchDown> how do i unmount a device ?
<tboxmy> is there another network mgmt app?
<TouchDown> unmount /path
<TouchDown> ?
<tboxmy> i only know knetworkmanager
<david_> tboxmy:  go to system hardwre drivers and see if its available
<tboxmy> david_: u mean in adept?
<david_> no go to sytem then go to hardware manager
<david_> tboxmy:  sry hardware drivers
<tboxmy> p_quaries: what network mgmt with applets?
<tboxmy> david_: hardware drivers is empty
<p_quarles> tboxmy: there is nm-applet (part of Gnome), and wicd (not in the main repos, but easy to add)
<p_quarles> tboxmy: the new network plasmoid is in the works, so this is just a temporary situation
<tboxmy> ok...will wait for that
<tboxmy> but how to get wireless working in mean time
<tboxmy> without gnome?
<tboxmy> i takeit nm-applet needs gnome?
<p_quarles> tboxmy: try one of the applications I suggested
<tboxmy> ok.
<p_quarles> it needs parts of it
<tboxmy> ok
<david_> tboxmy: im asuming you are connected directly to your router so when you update your pkgs it should tell you if there are any proprietary drivers available
<tboxmy> it says none.
<david_> tboxmy: did you fetch lists
<tboxmy> yes!
<david_> tboxmy: yes what?
<david_> lol
<david_> tboxmy: did you edit software sources?
<david_> tboxmy: i know it sucks it took me forever to get mine to work
<devin_> war is hell
<david_> devin_: blood makes the grass grow!
<devin_> sure does
<david_> anyone know of any good mmorpg games for linux?
<devin_> david_ not for linux im afraid
<mooglinux> amarok no longer puts out any sound, even tho i have reordered all my sound devices so the working ones come first. running the neon nightlies
<tboxmy> hi all
<SuspectZero> hey there. is there a way to view the output from tty1 in my current tty(7)?
<mooglinux> amarok no longer puts out any sound, even tho i have reordered all my sound devices so the working ones come first. running the neon nightlies
<SuspectZero> how can i view what my programs are doing in the background. like wht commands are being sent to terminal and what errors are coming up and stuff?
<devin_> SuspectZero you can use top
<devin_> but i don't think it'll display a error
<SuspectZero> yea i need to see the errors
<SuspectZero> hmm how about tty1. when i press ctrl+alt+1 i can get to a tty where it shows my errors and commands sent. is there any way to view that in my current kde?
<jdnewmil> SuspectZero: less ~/.xsession-errors
<jdnewmil> that shows you the output of stderror for processes started through the gui ... but not those started through shells
<SuspectZero> hmm let me try taht
<mooglinux> amarok no longer puts out any sound, even tho i have reordered all my sound devices so the working ones come first. running the neon nightlies
<mooglinux> every toher app can play music. but not amarok
<ZmAY> any expert for wifi here?
<JohnFlux> ZmAY: ask dont ask to ask
<Spiko> me and zmay are trying to make Atheros AR242x wireless card to work but we get "ath_pci: HAL doesn't support MAC revision 0xe2" in dmesg
<Spiko> when loading ath_pci module build by madwifi source
<JohnFlux> Spiko: what does google say about it?
<Spiko> mostly ubuntu forums which are unavailable atm
<Spiko> other people say they went back to ath5k and are happy or variants of that
<JohnFlux> and you can't use the ath5k ?
<Spiko> no, it doesnt work :)
<Adola> Hello, I believe something is wrong SMP.  When I search "Kopete" only 3 reults pop up.
<Mason> Do you guys think I should go to 4.2?
<Adola> Mason: I went 4.2
<Adola> I like it.
<JohnFlux> Spiko: hmm, dunno.  I have AR2413 and it works with ath_pci :/
<Mason> Adola: Well, I want to go to 4.2, but you see... I'm sort of new to this kubuntu and general linux business. Is it unstable enough that I shouldn't switch?
<Mason> (for example, I probably don't know how to even upgrade to 4.2, assuming that it's mildly technical :P)
<Adola> Mason: Every release adds 6 moths to my anniversary to Linux, 8.10 was my 1 year.
<Adola> I'm pretty new as well.
<Spiko> JohnFlux, well, the dmesg says " AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5416, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413, RF2133)"  when loading the modules, no 242 ...
<astromme_> Mason: in my opinion, you need to be comfortable dropping to the command line to fix things when they don't quite work correctly. Simple stuff, but you need to know enough to not freak out when you get to a terminal.
<Adola> But, it may be beta..(4.2)  But, I like it.
<Adola> It's easy to upgrade.
<Adola> Go google
<Adola> "KDE 4.2)
<mooglinux>  amarok no longer puts out any sound, even tho i have reordered all my sound devices so the working ones come first. running the neon nightlies
<JohnFlux> Spiko: yeah I was looking at that too
<Adola> (All you do is add a line to your repo)
<Adola> So, does anyone know how to fix my SMP?
<JohnFlux> Spiko: you could try using the google cache to read the ubuntu forums
<astromme_> mooglinux: You might be setting the devices in normal kde. neon uses its own list (it pretty much runs another kde side by side)
<JohnFlux> Adola: symmetric multi processor?
<mooglinux> where do i get to neon's?
<Adola> Snyaptic Package Mannager
<Spiko> JohnFlux, unfortuanatelly only translate link shows up for it :(
<Mason> Is there any comprehensive beginner's guide, or I'll just have to learn through trial and error? I mean, I've learned some stuff, but not TOO much, if you get me.
<astromme_> if you type in "amarok" to the k menu you might get them... I honestly don't remember
<mooglinux> thing is sound works in every other app
<astromme_> mooglinux: Look for "Neon audio configuration" or something like that
<Spiko> JohnFlux, ah, i made it work, reading into it now
<astromme_> Mason: For working with kde/kubuntu betas? not that I know of. IRC is your friend here.... also google, ubuntu wiki, kde's techbase (techbase.kde.org) and userbase (userbase.kde.org)
<mooglinux> there another channel for the 4.2 beta stuff?
<astromme_> Mason: If your only computer or your main computer is the one that you're thinking of upgrading, I would not do it, especially if you haven't run Kubuntu/Ubuntu/KDE alphas/betas before
<astromme_> mooglinux: Oh, are you on intrepid or jaunty?
<mooglinux> im on intrepid
<astromme_> mooglinux: Using neon for kde as well?
<mooglinux> yea, its the neon nightly build of the 4.2 beta
<mooglinux> neon in this case i think is just the repo with the builds
<astromme_> mooglinux: Oh, well then.... it's possible that they should be the same.... I really don't know much about neon.
<Mason> astromme: Heh, good idea. I'm doing a community service thing where I'm going to get a custom computer made of old, used parts after putting in 24 hours of service. A computer like that should be pretty good, right? Yeah, this computer I'm on is the only one I have.
<nick__> how do i tell which kunntu version i am running
<astromme_> Mason: It totally depends on the parts. Anything newer than around 2002 or so should be just fine in my opinion.
<astromme_> nick__: In Konsole/terminal: `lsb-release -a`
<astromme_> (without quotes)
<Mason> astromme: But is that to say that any older will not work? Or will it just be very slow, as can be expected?
<astromme_> Older than that will pretty much certainly not work with desktop effects (composite). However, that's just one part of the bling with kde. the desktop itself should work fine
<nick__> i have 8.04
<nick__> how 2 ugrpade
<astromme_> Mason: The biggest problem would be ram I think
<Mason> hmm
<Mason> Well, I'll just wait until I get that computer :P
<astromme_> Mason: You really need more 256MB at a bare minimum
<Mason> Yeah, it'll have that.
<Mason> astromme: Let me go to the website, they say the average of what I'll be getting.
<astromme_> I would say that if you can, go with 512-1GB if possible, more if you're able
<astromme_> nick__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<astromme_> nick__: However, you will be going from KDE 3.5 to KDE 4.1. There are significant differences.
<astromme_> nick__:  Make sure you read (or at least skim) https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE3-KDE4Migration and http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Is_KDE_4.1_for_you%3F
<Adola> #kopete is dead.  Is there a different WML protocl for Kopete?  The current one doesn't work.
<nick__> thanks astromme_
<nick__> that seems 2work
<Spiko> JohnFlux, some guy on #ubuntu had a patched madwifi and it worked. thanks for help though :)
 * apow is away: some exercise
<[LINUX]d3jake> Could somebody please point me to a tutorial or other step-by-step document that will let my Kubuntu use both video outputs on my NVIDIA card to displace things on my monitors? Preferably no the same image.
<Mason> I've got a bit of a problem... Does anybody know how I can move my panel from the top of the screen to the bottom? It's not that big of an issue, but my neck's starting to hurt after being used to looking down :P
<Mason> Also, I've tried unlocking it and then dragging it down.
<Mason> Doesn't work :'(
<oscc2007> which KDE?
<oscc2007> Mason: which KDE?
<Mason> oscc2007: 4.1.3
<astromme_> Mason: Unlock your plasma (right click desktop, unlock). click the plasma icon on the right side of the panel. A bar will pop up. Grab the "Screen Edge" button and pull it to the bottom
<oscc2007> Mason: can u edit the panel properties?
<oscc2007> Its called Panel Settings
<oscc2007> Mason: astromme described it good
<Mason> Yup
<Mason> Astromme: Umm... What's the Screen Edge" button look like? The colored triangles?
<astromme_> Mason: Hmm, no.... it might be different in 4.1 over 4.2.
<astromme_> What if you just grab the black space?
<astromme_> your pointer should turn into the "Grab and move" pointer rather than the normal "click" pointer
<Mason> astromme: Thank you! The black space was it.
<Mason> ?
<astromme_> ?
<Mason> I feel so stupid -.- I dragged everything BUT the black space.
<astromme_> Mason: =/. Apparently the devs feel similarly. They changed it to a big "Screen Edge" button rather than black space. Same for resizing.
<Mason> Hmm
<Mason> Cool
<[LINUX]d3jake> graphical GRUB editorFTW!
<[LINUX]d3jake> uhh... sorry...
<[LINUX]d3jake> I'm a Linux Noob, GUIs excite me :)
<astromme_> [LINUX]d3jake: I'm happy to have the graphical editor as well, and I'm more of a linux veteran.
<[LINUX]d3jake> heh, I just wish it was easy to get Kubuntu to use multiple monitors...
<[LINUX]d3jake> I never could get it working right
<[LINUX]d3jake> I guess I'll some back tomorrow and ask again, it's a bit dead in here right now...
<astromme_> well, he left... and now I can't give my suggestion. meh
 * astromme_ pouts in a corner. Only for a moment though, before he turns back to the KDevelop window
<david_> how do i open a bin file in kubuntu?
<p_quarles> david_: that name is usually aa sign that the file contains binary code, which means you don't open it
<Makuseru> Is there anyway to remove KDE4 on Kubuntu 8.10 and install KDE3?
<Makuseru> !kde3
<ubottu> No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<david_> p_quarles: its aa planeshift file that i downloaded to try to play the game
<mister-tea-lapto> I heard someonec was trying to port it but I don't know if it happened
<p_quarles> david_: then you probably need to run the file; hopefully it came with instructions?
<astromme_> david_: Right click the file, properties, set it as executable (in permissions) then try clicking it. Otherwise, run in terminal
<astromme_> mister-tea-lapto: It isn't supported by Kubuntu if there is a port out there. And considering that 8.04 (Kubuntu) is supported for another year there really isn't a reason.
<mister-tea-lapto> well
<mister-tea-lapto> tyhat's whyI.m still on 8.04
 * mister-tea-lapto can' type and waych tv at the same time
<dwidmann> If you could invest a day you could probably just compile yourself a KDE3, if you really wanted to do that ... might have to work around some issues with it and the newish gcc though
<david_> p_quarles: it is still asking me what program to open with?
<p_quarles> david_: did you do what astromme_ said?
<david_> p_quarles: yes
<p_quarles> david_: try (in konsole) file /path/to/file
<p_quarles> the results should tell you what type of contents it has
<david_> p_quarles: do you know what i should type?\
<p_quarles> david_: where is the file, and what is it called?
<david_> p_quarles: /home/david/Desktop and its calledPlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<p_quarles> david_: then type: file ~/Desktop/PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<david_> p_quarles: kk now what?
<p_quarles> david_: well, what did it say?
<david_> p_quarles: statically linked, stripped
<Makuseru> Is there any way to use the old KDE3 style taskbar(systembar) with KDE4?
<p_quarles> david_: okay, try running it from konsole
<david_> p_quarles: how do i do that?
<p_quarles> david_: type: ~/Desktop/PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<david_> p_quarles: says  directory not writable by current user?
<david_> p_quarles: how do i gain authority to do so?
<BrianH> howdy howdy
<p_quarles> david_: what did it say? (and consider that question implied from here on out)
<BrianH> is there anything I can do to help speed up Kubuntu on my USB thumbdrive?
<david_> p_quarles: it started to install but then says directory not writable by current user
<p_quarles> david_: then it's just trying to install in a root directory
<BrianH> I've already tinkered with the effect settings, which helped the desktop run smoother
<p_quarles> david_: you'll need to put "sudo" before the command; however, you do this at your own risk
<david_> p_quarles: how do i get to root
<david_> p_quarles: ty
<p_quarles> basically, you're installing something that wasn't packaged by Kubuntu, and is binary-only, so we really don't know what it is
<BrianH> any specific services I can strip out?
<p_quarles> david_: I just said how to get root
<gundam_rx78nt1> Hello.  I created a kubuntu 8.10 usb drive. Once I try to add changes to the drive, it fails on boot up with initramfs saying that it can't boot. Anybody has seen this?
<M1K3Y> Hello
<M1K3Y> IS there anything then Kunbutu out
<princedugan> I can't get pcsx to work. choosing "Run CD" crashes it
<david_> p_quarles: you still there?
<p_quarles> yep
<david_> p_quarles: need help figuring out how to run the updater
<p_quarles> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<david_> p_quarles: '/opt/PlaneShift/psupdater'.
<p_quarles> david_: I have no idea; I don't use that software, and it's not KDE; ask someone who is familiar with it
<shadeslayer> any idea if RC 1 is out???
<BrianH> is it a good idea to set CONCURRENCY=shell in /etc/init.d/rc for parallel boot processes?
<BrianH> I dunno how well it would effect a system running legacy hardware
<TouchDown> anyone can help me ? with kdesudo ?
<navetz> can someone help me with my digital camera
<navetz> when i try to mount it i get error 50: unknown error
<tweakedeh> Hello, I'm trying to get samba working, I have allowed my '/home/USER/music' folder. When I go to create a new text file I get access denied.
<navetz> bump
<navetz> lol
<david_> german chat?
<Ahadiel> !de | david_
<ubottu> david_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<david_> danke
<BrianH> is there a KDE app like Glade?
<quassel251> can someone help trobleshooting k3b?
<RurouniJ> How cna I check the version of an installed package?
<RurouniJ> Solved - dpkg -s [package]
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having an audio problem. I cannot get any sort of audio, when ever i play something in Amarok all the meters and everything move like the song is suppose to be playing, yet i dont hear anything. Anyone know what would cause this?
<flashkidd> dows someone knows how can I configure k3b?
<dwidmann> erm, I'm worried about the health of oneo f my drives lately, this output from smartctl --all /dev/sda doesn't reassure me any ... anybody think it's full of it, or should I start shopping for my replacement now?
<dwidmann> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: FAILED! Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA.
<p_quarles> dwidmann: well, no, that's not so good; I would take that advice
<dwidmann> p_quarles: Yeah, that's the same way i took it
<user6> hello... i have removed some alsa driver (sound) , but know my kubuntu start in text mode... how to start in graphical interfaces (i have done StartX... window have a gray texture with a screen console at the top left)
<user6> ... but now my kubuntu ...
<user6> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<cuznt> !kwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<user6> hello... i have removed some alsa driver (sound) , but now my kubuntu start in text mode... how to start in graphical interfaces (i have done StartX... window have a gray texture with a screen console at the top left)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Firefishe> Anyone here using the ppa 3.5.10 packages?
<Firefishe> Or is there another irc channel for this>?
<ActionParsnip> #kde maybe
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  Yeah, later in the day ;)
<Firefishe> I'd like someone to take a look at this apt-get install output and tell me what will happen if I say Yes to this output:  http://rafb.net/p/j6PNHE96.html
<user_> Good day gentlemen. How do I install themes for Kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<user_> I've downloaded a theme with *.emerald extension but I can't find out how to install it (it's compiz)
<ActionParsnip> user_: you need to install emerald
<ActionParsnip> user_: emerald is not compiz
<ActionParsnip> user_: you will install emerald, then run: emerald --replace and then jump into emerald settings and apply the theme
<user_> done installing emerald. I can see my theme in the list
<user_> howeerver there is no "Apply theme" commandas I see
<user_> howerver*, command*
<ActionParsnip> you dont have to apply it you just click it and it applies
<user_> But it does not
<ActionParsnip> you need to run emerald --replace in a terminal
<user_> wait
<ActionParsnip> user_: thats because its not running, you didnt read what I wrote
<user_> okay I've typed what you said. However terminal says nothing, just a blank line
<ActionParsnip> user_: thats fine ok now go back to emerald settings and apply the theme
<user_> it says  "Reloading" now
<georgij> whenever i run "sudo apt-get update" i get the following error: W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ActionParsnip> user_: id read up on emerald
<user_> okay done
<ActionParsnip> all good now/
<user_> one more question, how do I enable 3d accelration for my video card
<ActionParsnip> user_: install video drivers
<ActionParsnip> user_: run lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> user_: you can websearch from there
<ksa-24> هههههههههههههه
<Deffy> After doing 'swapoff /dev/sda1' and issuing 'hdparm -y /dev/sda' I assumed I could put my harddrive into suspension until something tried to read it again, but it just spins back up immediately.  What gives?
<ActionParsnip> Deffy: man hdparm
<ActionParsnip> Deffy: if the other partitions on /dev/sda are in use, the drive will need to spin
<ActionParsnip> Deffy: are there any other partitions on that drive?
<Deffy> I think I unmounted them all, I'll double-check.
<KawaiiGourry666> Can anyone help me with some issues I'm having using a USB sound card in Kubntu Intrepid?
<cumulus007> is it true there are 4.2 rc1 packages in Jaunty?
<naught101> if I try to run plasma after a crash, I get:
<naught101> plasma(975): Communication problem with  "plasma" , it probably crashed.
<naught101> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<naught101> anyone know how I can start it again?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | cumulus007
<ubottu> cumulus007: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip> naught101: try renaming ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc
<ActionParsnip> naught101: then rerunning
<naught101> ok
<Deffy> Hrm, didn't makea difference, but I found I can get the necessary results by manipulating the standby timeout instead.
<naught101> ActionParsnip: no joy, same error
<naught101> ActionParsnip: I should just be running "plasma", right?
<ActionParsnip> naught101: i'd try renaming that file and ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc and rebooting
<naught101> [36868.889682] plasma[447]: segfault at 3b ip b7e68e95 sp bff449e0 error 4 in libplasma.so.3.0.0[b7dd2000+1c0000]
<naught101> from dmesg...
<ActionParsnip> naught101: but yes plasma & is the command to run
<naught101> maybe  I can't restart it 'cause of that update...
<ActionParsnip> naught101: i'd websearch that error
<naught101> ActionParsnip: sorry, it works fine when I reboot, but once it's crashed, I can't start it again
<ActionParsnip> naught101: hmm, id websearch the libplasma.so.3.0.0 error then dude
<KawaiiGourry666> I'm guessing the lack of response is nope. Hmm...
<ActionParsnip> naught101: you could maybe reinstall plasma
<ActionParsnip> naught101: does it act the same for all users?
<naught101> don'tcha love errors with (apparently) random numbers in
<naught101> dunno, I only have one user, and now I can't log out :P
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: state a full and decent decription of your issue
<ActionParsnip> naught101: create a new one to test
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | naught101
<ubottu> naught101: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<naught101> I'll try rebooting first :) thanks for your help ActionParsnip
<mtux> Hi there, What's the major release for KDE!? I mean is it 4? or 4.2? and what's next major release!? 4.3!? or 5? (for breaking BC for a Library!)
<ActionParsnip> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ActionParsnip> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<chardron> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<krizewmlze> hi how to connecz mail-notification with thunderbird ? thx for answer
<krizewmlze> connect
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: I blew out my onboard sound card, so I bought a usb sound card as replacement. The card is detected immediately and using asoundconf list and asoundconf set-default-card, I've set the usb sound card as defualt. However the sound I'm getting out of it, is this strange horrible distortion, which is prominent during talking and usually higher pitch sounds. The current state is that videos are the problem.
<KawaiiGourry666> If I play a video file in Kaffeine, I have the audio distortion, but if I play an mp3, it's fine. I do have sound in firefox and flash videos are fine. It's just normal videos on my hard drive. I get the same distortion from mplayer and vlc.
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: run lsusb, you will see an identifier, websearch that identifier and you may get a guide or better driver
<ActionParsnip> oh then the driver is ok
<ActionParsnip> check volume levels for kaffeine arent too high
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: Yep, I have tried to run a search with the indentifier code but I've not seen much help. I've not seen other examples of users having the same issues. The identifier is 0d8c:0102
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: I did check the volume but it doesn't change. The distortion doesn't become any less prominent at quieter volume levels. And as mentioned, playing .mp3s in the same program is absolutely fine. The same distortion is heard for different video files in different players
<Rudd-O> in case you want to run the Ubuntu LiveCD on an USB drive: http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux/
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: have you installed the medibuntu codecs?
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: have you tried switching between pulse and alsa
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: Yes, I have. I installed kubuntu-restricted-extra and w32codecs. And I'm currently using ALSA, everytime I've tried pulse in the past I just end up with more problems which I'm hesitant to do
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: id stick with alsa
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: do you get the poor audio in livecd?
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: You mean the livecd install?
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: well the livecd environment
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: I've not tried it
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: might be worth a looksee, just to test
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: Ok, I'll give it a go.
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help
<knuthf> Anyone know why Thunderbird will not start?
<knuthf> I have just installed it - and that was difficult enough....
<juanantonio> Hello. I cannot play a DVD with Kaffeine, maybe because K mounted /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0. If it were mounted on /media/cdom, Shud it work?
<juanantonio> Anyone can help?
<DasEi> juanantonio: try vlc
<DasEi> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi> knuthf: why was installing hard ?
<juanantonio> Dasel, No I think it is because KDE mounted on cdrom0. How can I mount dev scd0 o media cdrom?
<juanantonio> mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom, am I right?
<DasEi> juanantonio: mount tells you where it's mounted (fstab), you can manually un/ -remount it wherever you want, if that's the issue
<DasEi> juanantonio:sudo umount /dev/scd0
<DasEi> juanantonio:sudo mount /dev/scd0  /media/cdrom           (make sure dir exists)
<juanantonio> look, /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev), dasel, this is what mount tell me
<DasEi> juanantonio:and you want it where ?
<pingu_> hello all
<rio__> Hello I m trying to install some apps which come in tar format can anyone tell me about its commands or any newbie tutorial link
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pingu_> I added the PPA Hardy source for kde4 and I have a few questions
<juanantonio> on /media/cdrom, I saw a lot of DVDs before, I think it is because of the dir. I am trying with your suggestion
<DasEi> rio_:don't ruin your sys
<DasEi> juanantonio:sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<DasEi> juanantonio:sudo umount /dev/scd0
<pingu_> I would like to know if my default desktop will change to KDE 4 beta 2 after applying the changes?
<DasEi> juanantonio:sudo mount /dev/scd0  /media/cdrom
<DasEi> juanantonio:and change fstab (if that's the issue)
<juanantonio> Ok
<pingu_> In case it does - how do I revert to KDE 3.5.10?
<knuthf> The installer ignored the package - had marked it as "installed" -but failed to copy files.
<knuthf> I changed installer / packager - and forced it toi be reinstalled.
<rio__> well its intels driver
<DasEi> !who | knuthf
<ubottu> knuthf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> knuthf: changed packetmanager ??
<knuthf> DasEi - Adept ignored errors - Synoptic has the option of reinstall
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: None of the videos would play unfortunately, Codec problems I imagine. However I tried a couple of mp3's in amarok and the sound was distorted like it is for the videos.
<ActionParsnip> hmmm interesting
<DasEi> knuthf: sudo apt-get remove --purge thunderbird && apt-get install thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: what make / model is the device
<DasEi> knuthf: however, you got it up and now .. ?
<knuthf> DasEi - sudo does not solve Adept, not explain why Synaptic worked -
<DasEi> knuthf: id you do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade             do you get errors ?
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: Asonic External USB2.0 Sound Card. http://www.ebuyer.com/product/106540 . Under lsusb it states C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM106 Like Sound Device
<knuthf> DasEi - have also done what you tell me - still it will not start. There was a database installed with it, and I wonder if this needs to be running.
<schiste> heya, does anyone have, somewhere, a tutorial to extend the desktop to a second screen
<DasEi> knuthf:the apt-cmd two lines above didn't work ?
<schiste> spent 30minutes and still have conf problems
<DasEi> schiste:cinerama might be sth for you
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/129887
<DasEi> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<schiste> (it fucks up my xorg.conf, had to sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: create a copy of ANY file you edit before you edit it
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: e.g. sudo cp /etc/asound.conf /etc/asound.conf_old
 * schiste takes a look at XineRama
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: always make sure you can backtrack if you gain nothing or get into difficulties
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: Ok, cheers, will give this a go
 * DasEi is leaving for some stuff
<schiste> Hmmm and for a dual screen ?
<schiste> should be easy, but hey doesn't work here :(
<knuthf> DasEi -
<knuthf> W: GPG error: http://security.debian.org etch/updates Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEYA70DAF536070D3A1
<knuthf> W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.1)]/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<knuthf> W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.1)]/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<knuthf> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: Well I tried just a straight replacement. I don't have /etc/asound.conf, but I do have .asoundrc which I believe is the same. No sound from anything. Tried changing some of the card statements to what I have and it's the same. When I restart alsa-utils, it just responds with a ton of errors
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: good job you backed up first eh ;)
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: Yep, put it back, restarted alsa-utils and back to same as before
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/129887
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: http://www.mailinglistarchive.com/mythtv-users@mythtv.org/msg58572.html
<ka> Hi
<CrypTom> hi all, I tried to install kubuntu in vmware player. I've prepared the files, a Kubuntu 8.10 install ISO-File is mounted, the boot menu is shown, I can select languages, keymaps etc., but I cannot make kubuntu boot (neither live system nor installer)
<CrypTom> when I hit Enter/Return, the cd light (in vmware player) flashes once and nothing else happens
<CrypTom> the cd doesn't even boot, when I wait for the 30s count-down to pass
<ka> I am trying to install KDE4.2 beta2 but launchpad repos say FAILED, when I try to fect current package list after I add the thrid party repos
<ActionParsnip> ka: did you sudo apt-get update ?
<ActionParsnip> ka: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-42-beta-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<ActionParsnip> ka: remember to use kdesudo kate, not sudo gedit
<ka> ActionParsnip: Hm I just used Apedt to add the sources... Is that bad?
<ka> *Adept
<hyper_ch> ka: pastebin your sources.list
<ActionParsnip> ka: as long as the repos are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> ka: thats the important bit, i just use nano myself, no need for stupid gui apps to add lines to a text file
<hyper_ch> ActionParsnip: but there are some nice wui apps that generate the sources.list for you ;)
<ka> http://pastebin.com/m6a950d83
<ActionParsnip> hyper_ch: i dont understand why its necessary personally bt hey if peope want a pretty clicky thing then its their deal
<hyper_ch> ActionParsnip: I think you misunderstand
<hyper_ch> sources.list looks ok
<ActionParsnip> hyper_ch: possibly
<hyper_ch> ActionParsnip: I was refering to http://repogen.simplylinux.ch ;) a wui to generate yuor sources.list ;)
<hyper_ch> so, back to work
<hyper_ch> cya
<ActionParsnip> ka: sudo apt-get install kde-nightly
<ActionParsnip> ka: does that work?
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I'm not really sure what to do with that. You're pretty busy now though so don't worry about it. Thanks for trying ;)
<rio__> Can Anyone tell why does it sometimes shows up bad graphics when switching windows or opening new menus popups etc ?
<ActionParsnip> KawaiiGourry666: you're gonna be websearching a bit but its ood you cn get clear mp3 playback out
<rio__> do I really need to install graphic drivers ?
<ka> Couldn't find kde-nightly
<ActionParsnip> ka: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kde-nightly
<ka> Rio do you use nvidia?
<rio__> no
<rio__> Intel onboard
<ka> ok, I have lots of bad graphics with my intelgraphicschip
<ka> Both in gnome and kde
<ka> not so much in kde3
<KawaiiGourry666> ActionParsnip: I know, I've already done a bit of searching and I just can't work it out. I don't think it's helped that I've not tracked my changes. Originally everything was messed up. Jumped back to 8.04 which seemed to fix some things, but then suddenly stopped working. Back to 8.10, everything was fine, apart from firefox and video playback. And then I got firefox working creating the .asoundrc I have now. It's
<KawaiiGourry666> just really confusing and I don't know what to do anymore
<ActionParsnip> ka: is it coming down now?
<ka> ActionParsnip: Nope, same thing
<rio__> er some plz quick word what is the os I should choose at intel website Ubuntu is not listed ;\
<ka> I'll try to install som "unsupported updates and see if that resolves my problem.
<ka> Installed new kernel, I have to reboot see ya...
<gork> español
<gork> buenas como estan todos¿?
<Greenery> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rio__> What There is whole list of Redhat builds listed but no Ubuntu what os version driver should I choose
<rio__> for INtel
<ka> I am back
<ka> Still no luck no amarok 2 for me I guess
<ka> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4 workes
<ka> !!
<ka> Thanks for help and suggestions :-)
<Matic> when is KDE 4.2 RC1 going to be available in http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu ?
<user6> Hello ... istallation to 8.10 still frozen to okular-extra-backend at 97% (in white) on which appears 0% (in black). Files clearing not performed... what should I do??
<Matic> user6: how and what are you trying to achieve?
<user6> Matic: i've just istalled 8.04 and the it proposed to me upgrading to 8.10 intrepid, and so i've done.... upgrading to intrepid is frozen to that point
<Matic> user6: if it's been waiting there for a few minutes, close the update application and try again
<user6> Matic: i've closed application but it forced me to restart PC... now intrepid seems to work... but i'm afraid that the cleaning of files to remove was not performed and they are still inside the hard disk... There's a way to check the installation?
<Matic> user6: run update manager again
<user6> Matic: new of intrepid i don't know where...
<Matic> hm
<Matic> open konsole and type:
<Matic> sudo apt-get update
<Matic> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Matic> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<user6> ahh from console
<Matic> yeah, run a terminal application and type that in
<user6> there tree command?
<user6> s
<Matic> yes
<Matic> did it upgrade any packages?
<rio__> Everytime I start songbird it shows me 1st launch dialogs and same happens with couple of other apps
<rio__> any hint to solve it ?
<rio__> same with opera and Azureus
<dr_willis> run from terminal look for error messages
<dr_willis> could be some permission issue
<rio__> how to run like that
<rio__> <<< newbie
<Matic> open the konsole
<rio__> ok
<rio__> but what command ?
<Matic> probably songbird
<rio__> oh just app name
<rio__> thanks
<Matic> in some cases it's the same as the app name, yes
<rio__> RROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<rio__> this is for opera
<rio__> I guess all those apps run with Java
<rio__> so thats the root
<dr_willis> I wonder if its not a java issue
<dr_willis> try java -version, and see what java ya are using
<dr_willis> you DID install java?
<rio__> I dont know required stuff usually get downloaded
<rio__> and I installed from Deb file
<dr_willis> that may or may NOT be the case
<dr_willis> for java :)
<dr_willis> and using a .deb you downloade its very likely it did not get the java dep
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<shadeslayer1> can anyone tell me when RC 1 is gonna be released??
<dr_willis> I just do a 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<dr_willis> rc1?
<peterz> after upgrading to 4.1.96 plasma keeps crashing
<shadeslayer1> yep
 * dr_willis notices that 'yep' is not really a answer that clarifies anything
<shadeslayer1> yes
<shadeslayer1> so when is it going to be released
<rio__> hmm no wonder azu wont update to 4.0.0.1
<rio__> it kept redownloading itself
<dr_willis> shadeslayer1,  if you are refering to the next release of Kubuntu. I would go  check in #ubuntu+1 not here.
<shadeslayer1> peterz:the weather widget,cartoon strip,etc is broken,disable them
<Orbjinzo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<peterz> shadeslayer1: how do I do that, the thing doesnt start!
<shadeslayer1> dr_willis:no im reffering to KDE 4.2 stable release RC1
<shadeslayer1> *referring
<shadeslayer1> peterz:you mean  after the logon you get a blank screen?
<peterz> shadeslayer1: yeah, I can start stuff using krunner, but there's no plasma
<peterz> and when I try to start it, it immediately crashes again
<shadeslayer1> try disabling desktop effects,i dont remember  the shortcut,alt+F11
<peterz> no joy... KCrash: Application 'plasma' crashing...
<peterz> is there some apt magic with which I can revert to .85 ?
<shadeslayer1> i dont think so,anybody has some other opinion???
<christ> Hi, good morning
<shadeslayer1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<christ> um im having some problems with my networkmanager
<christ> when i am updating or upgrading from the repos, suddenly it stops and i have to disconnect the networkmanager and then connect it again, and thats the only way it works
<christ> it is like it lose the connection
<christ> could somebody help me with this problem?
<christ> is anybody here?
<Matic> if it always stops at the same repository, it could be a problem with that repository
<Matic> does the network connection work flawlessly when the updating stops?
<christ> is not necesarily in an specific repo, and sometimes it happens when im doing a normal download
<Matic> aha
<Matic> is this wifi?
<christ> nop
<Matic> are there any other computers connected to the same network?
<christ> and is not the modem or the IPS cause there is another computer here using windows and works perfectly
<christ> the problem is just with me
<christ> is there any program to not lose the connection?
<sinnes> wie kann mann cs instalieren ?
<Matic> no christ, the connection should be always up
<christ> ¿?
<christ> but is annoying have to Disconnect and then connect the network manager to make it work again
<Matic> there is no application to keep the ethernet network conneciton up as it should be always up
<Matic> have you always had this problem?
<christ> yeah
<christ> not when i started use kubuntu
<christ> about 1 year ago, but im having this problem since a few months
<Matic> what network card do you have?
<christ> integrated
<Matic> what brand, model
<christ> let me see
<Matic> Intel, Via, Broadcom, Marvell, Realtek..
<christ> i think is realtek
<christ> yeap, Realtek RTL 8201CL PHY
<Matic> it could be a driver issue
<Matic> becaues it's a weird card
<christ> :P
<Matic> try with a different network card :)
<christ> but i didn't install drivers, the OS recognize it by default ^^
<Matic> yeah, that doesn't mean it will work
<Matic> check with another card and if the problem persists than your OS installation is the problem
<Matic> otherwise, it's the card/driver/kernel
<christ> so change the network card is your solution?
<Matic> no, it's a way to determine if you have a faulty card
<christ> ahm
<christ> what if another card have the same problem? what should i do?
<Matic> boot a live CD of a different distribution and see if you have any network problems there
<christ> aaaaah
<christ> then could be the distro?
<Matic> either your OS installation is messed up, or the combination of kernel/card is incompatible
<christ> then i'll try another card and if it doesn't work, i'll change to debian :S
<christ> thanks for all ^^
<Matic> np
<christ> See ya
<rio__> hi how do I proceed with apt-get installation it says  Configuring sun-java6-bin at top then lots of terms & conditions I wanna agree but how to do that ?
<rio__> click ok wont work
<Matic> press q
<rio__> nope its just stuck
<rio__> any way to rollback ?
<Matic> I'll install on my pc, wait a minute
<Matic> have you scrolled to the bottom of the document?
<rio__> yes
<rio__> but E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Matic> is another dpkg running somewhere?
<rio__> I guess so
<rio__> I dont know taskmanage alt in linux to force it close :(
<Matic> Ctrl+esc in KDE
<rio__> thanks but this system manager beyond my knowledge
<ActionParsnip1> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rio__> yes
<rio__> it was crashed
<rio__> adept installer
<robsn> hi my sound isnt working but i can hear some music when i shutdown my netbook
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | robsn
<ubottu> robsn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<robsn> thx
<rio__> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<m_tadeu> does anyone know about the packages for kde4.2 rc1?
<ActionParsnip1> m_tadeu: in wat sense?
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip1: when they're comming out.....so hot it burns, hehe
<rio__>  wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-jre package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch),
<rio__> :(
<rio__> in Adept
<ActionParsnip1> m_tadeu: if you add repos you can get it now I think
<m_tadeu> nop....not yet...well I'm figuring it's the sabe repo from the beta2
<m_tadeu> *the same
<Nomexous> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ActionParsnip1> m_tadeu: id imagine so too
<rio__> is there any way to fix that error ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning'
<Nomexous> Does anyone know when KDE 4.2 RC 1 is going to be uploaded to the kubuntu-experimental repo?
<shadeslayer> ive been asking that for the past hour
<shadeslayer> no answer till yet
<Nomexous> Hmm
<Nomexous> Thanks
<Nomexous> I find it annoying that every distro except Kubuntu gets daily builds of KDE
<shadeslayer> lol daily builds
<shadeslayer> thats not possible
<Nomexous> Why not?
<shadeslayer> ok which distro has daily builds???
<Nomexous> Let me find the link...
<shadeslayer> they release them in groups,a weekly build is more likely
<rio__> anyone help for this error ?
<rio__>  I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-jre package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch),
<Nomexous> From what I read, I had the impression that it was more like hourly builds
<Nomexous> But whatever
<Nomexous> It's still annoying
<shadeslayer> Nomexous:i assure you that itll not be one of the major distros for eg:ubuntu,kubuntu,opensuse,etc
<shadeslayer> hourly builds ROFL
<ActionParsnip1> for hourly builds you'd need a box / cluster for each hour of compile
<shadeslayer> nightly builds of some programs such as amarok are available
<m_tadeu> well I think you have the neon project...that makes daily builds for kubuntu
<m_tadeu> or better....nightly builds ;)
<m_tadeu> that includes amarok and kde in general
<shadeslayer> i was gonna say that
<shadeslayer> ive mentioned nightly builds earlier
<ActionParsnip1> m_tadeu: depends on timezone
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip1: hehe I know...just because they call it nightly builds ;)
<ActionParsnip1> hehe, as we say here, the pubs are always open somewhere
<m_tadeu> really? where do you live :D
<ActionParsnip1> m_tadeu: uk
<StR|Sangreal> in SK they are too :)
<m_tadeu> in PT they close at 4am
<SiVA_> how do I tell how much memory my video card has?
<ActionParsnip1> m_tadeu: we have some 24 hour drinking here, but its offtopic ;)
<StR|Sangreal> we are taught that in GB pubs close at (not sure) midnight by law; isnt it so?
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip1: that's more like it....xmas is when one wants to :D
<m_tadeu> ahhhh I want rc1
<jorge__> lolz
 * dr_willis waits for Service Pack 1
<m_tadeu> dr_willis is not sick at home with nothing to do....hehehe
<andre-as> 8.10: konqueror just crashed , and i have a nice backtrace. where should i put it?
<dr_willis> given how rapidly kde 4 is getting worked on these days.. its proberly out of date befor ya can even post it. :) Unless you were using the latest cvs/builds...
<jpedroza> Good Morning! I am having an issue with my laptop where if I boot off of battery alone, knetworkmanager shows my wireless as disabled. If I boot from AC it shows up fine.
<dr_willis> but in may ways. htats a good thing.
<andre-as> nah. whatever is shipped with 8.10
<jpedroza> Is there a config file for acpi?
<dr_willis> andre-as,  KDE 4.2 Beta 2 is in the works now. (see topic) so im not sure bug reports on 4.1 would be worth worring about
<ghostcube> is the 4.2 rc1 going to be released today :)
<andre-as> fine. so iĺl remove. for reference. it was a type error in kjs when closing a tab: "Attempt to use a non-object as a function."
<dr_willis> ghostcube,  it was released then retracted then released 10 more times.. and we were asked to not tell you about it.....
<dr_willis> :)
<andre-as> very proffesional
<andre-as> professional
<dr_willis> 'it will be released when its ready' :)
<ghostcube> i only read the roadmap thats why i ask :)
<andre-as> cutting is shipping
<dr_willis> and every time someone asks..  the releae gets pushed back an  hour. :P
<ghostcube> :D
<jpedroza> Ok, I just rebooted, and now I get the wireless disabled even when booting from AC power. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<jpedroza> There also appears to be no way to re-enable the wireless from knetworkmanager. Is there a better package for managing interfaces?
<Matic> is there a key combination on your keyboard that would enable wireless or bluetooth?
<Matic> or a button on notebook
<jpedroza> Matic: There is a key, and I have played with it, the actual hardware is recognized.
<dr_willis> what kind of laptop is this?
<jpedroza> dr_willis: MSI 1719 using the intel IWL3945 Driver
<dr_willis> i would say check the forums.. but they seemt obe down. again
<dr_willis> Pooor forums
<simon_> How to hack
<simon_> How to become a hacker?
<bukharin> hello
<dr_willis> simon_,  start reading every manual/guide/book you can...
<bukharin> i wanted to know, if at al possible, when amarok 2 will be released in the repos?
<simon_> yeh but i can't find anything
<ghostcube> just leran how to code :D
<ghostcube> *learn
<simon_> c++?
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> not for start
<ghostcube> :D
<simon_> what is easy then?
<Matic> python
<simon_> ok
<simon_> i can try that
<Matic> what do you consider as being a hacker?
<Matic> who*
<bukharin> knuth :P
<simon_> i joust want to blow up an computer
<bukharin> (playing it safe :P)
<eagles0513875> !ot | Matic
<ubottu> Matic: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ghostcube> simon_, buy c4 :D
<bukharin> well, i had a kubuntu support question :)
<ghostcube> :)
<eagles0513875> ghostcube: Offtopic
<StR|Sangreal> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eagles0513875> bukharin:  just ask away anyone who can help will help you out
<bukharin> i did: when can we spect amarok 2?
<dr_willis> 'when its done'
<eagles0513875> bukharin:  sry didnt c it probably in jaunty
<ghostcube> bukharin, amarok2 is in ppa repos for intrepid
<bukharin> eagles0513875: will it be packaged on its own, or are all those being held until kde 4.2?
<eagles0513875> yep
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<eagles0513875> bukharin:  4.2 is due out this month so probably 4.2 and amarok 2 will be inclued in jaunty as out of box features
<bukharin> eagles0513875: so i would have to add the ppa to install in intrepid?
<eagles0513875> yes u would
<eagles0513875> and the latest version for amarok is 2.0.1.1
<ghostcube> bukharin, on www.kubuntu.org is an howto
<eagles0513875> thats in the ppa
<bukharin> will that affect the upgrade path for later?
<eagles0513875> what do u mean
<bukharin> well, with kde (i know its a lot different) i added the ppa for 4.1 in hardy
<bukharin> and then when updating to intrepid, i was sugested to uninstall kde4, and let adept move kde3 to kde 4
<eagles0513875> bukharin: you might have to do the same once u upgrade is just uninstall amarok and then reinstall
<bukharin> eagles0513875: ok, thankyou!
<eagles0513875> good luck bukharin
<bukharin> eagles0513875, i'm kinda confused by the install instructions...
<bukharin> eagles0513875 (i know that i can just sudo nano /etc/apt/sources, but i want to use "the kubuntu way"
<eagles0513875> with apt-get
<LazersK> Hm.
<bukharin> yes, yes, but before that...
<bukharin> i have to add the pa, yes?
<bukharin> but here...
<LazersK> Does the taskpanel TENd to disappear?
<bukharin> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<bukharin> the instructions say to add "recommended Updates (backports)"
<zac_> windows 7 free beta is out !!!!!!!!!
<eagles0513875> i just added the ppa to the sources.lst then run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<bukharin> but i can find that option in the "edit sourecs" dialog within adept.
<eagles0513875> and that will get u amarok 2
<peterz> LazersK: plasma crashes instantly here with 4.1.96
<LazersK> I clicked 'remove desktop effects' and then re-enabled them, and now the system trays vanished
<eagles0513875> bukharin:  are u on intrepid
<Pici> !ot | zac_
<ubottu> zac_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> zac_:  thats offtopic
<LazersK> Plasma still works, as in widgets
<zac_> lmao
<bukharin> eagles0513875 yes
<zac_> i know but its just fyi
<zac_> ;]
<LazersK> Any way to re-enable the panel? i'm in the middle of an update.
 * LazersK prepares for KDE 4.2
<peterz> LazersK: did you per-chance upgrade the plasma libs while running plasma? :-)
<LazersK> ...
<LazersK> GOD DAMN IT.
 * LazersK is fairly new to linux, being a lnog time windows user.
<BluesKaj> zac_ , have you installed windows 7 beta ?
<LazersK> Well, will the update still 'work' ?
<BluesKaj> windows 7 reassigns itself as the boot partition and hides grub , even after grub is restored it still reflags itself to the boot partition
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> ya mayn
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> its all good
<bukharin> it has always been a pain in the ass to install windows over grub...
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> im going to part my drive and have kubuntu and windows 7 on it
<LazersK> Windows 7: Sexy, WORKING vista.
<LazersK> however.
<LazersK> I didn't really like Vista.
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> omg
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> i love windows, but i also loooooove kubuntu
<LazersK> I like XP.
<LazersK> It's on my C: drive,
<tez> O.o
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> i like the compatiblilty of windows
<LazersK> Kubuntu is on my E: drive.
<stdin> thanks for the offtopic talk, now it's over
<LazersK> This machine has 768 meg of RAM, yet Kubuntu runs kinda slow.
<LazersK> It's not a lot, but i thoguht only 256 was really needed?
<tez> then xp must be running even slower
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> i have 4 GB of ram
<LazersK> Nope.
<LazersK> XP is fairly fast.
<mini-man> kubuntu == kde, kde compositing == slow
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> i can only use 3.2 v.v
<LazersK> Ah.
<LazersK> Oh yeah.
<mini-man> I have 1G of ram and with compositing on, KDE is slow as a snail.
<mini-man> -- sorry to butt in like this :)
<LazersK> BUT IT LOOKS SO NICE :D
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> baha
<mini-man> it does, but I have to turn it off often :(
 * stdin has 1GB ram with compositing (and only an intel GPU), KDE runs pretty fast
<mini-man> just try having a few openoffice apps open, you'll get all kinds of crazy slowness going on
<LazersK> I wanted Compiz as well.
<tez> is there a germen chan?
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> hardly anything is compatible with kubuntu, and it doesnt have drivers for any of my hardware....
<LazersK> Well, framerates in the 60s/70s now.
<LazersK> But am mising the system tray.
<tez> thx jussi ;)
<jpedroza> I discovered the solution. There are 4 states for that wireless button: all off, wireless on, bluetooth on, all on.
<mini-man> LazersK: if it gets too slow, try KDE 3.5.x :P
<jpedroza> I had to boot with them all on
<mini-man> it's blazing fast, with all effects on.
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> no webcam, not using my graphics card to its potential, my video card is crappier
<LazersK> But this looks prettifier.
<LazersK> I have the Nvidia 177 drivers.
<LazersK> i need the new noes, amirite?
<LazersK> ones*
<mini-man> sure, but your cost/benifit ratio is sucking :P
<mini-man> 180.11 here
<mini-man> still glitches, but not as bad as 170.x
<LazersK> The update looks long and painful, from what i've read.
<mini-man> nahh
<mini-man> I think I installed it from backports
<mini-man> was relatively painless
<mini-man> except it %(!#ed up my xorg.conf or something, dunno how that happened
<mini-man> just had to regenerate it
<LazersK> You'll have to tell me how...
<mini-man> because on startup it was loading some random nonexistent module x_X
<mini-man> sec
<mini-man> you on intrepid?
<LazersK> Yup.
<LazersK> Just wait till this updates done, though.
<vital> is there any repository for kde-trunk (daily/nightly build)? I've tried to google for it, no success. I'm on intrepid 64-bit
<stdin> !neon | vital
<ubottu> vital: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<vital> stdin: thanks :)
<LazersK> What is this nightly thing?
<mini-man> KDE 4.2 nightly?
<mini-man> and
<stdin> no, trunk
<LazersK> Mm. What is it?
<mini-man> stdin: you'd have to compile it yourself
<mini-man> LazersK: KDE. 4.2.
<mini-man> svn version
<mini-man> :P
<LazersK> Oh.
<mini-man> as in, bleeding edge, alpha
<stdin> mini-man: no, that's the point of the repository
<LazersK> Cool.
<vital> lasersk, 4.2.60 aka 4.3 to be
<LazersK> :D
<dl> I'm having a network problem. A laptop running kubuntu is set up with a static IP address. I can ssh into it through my LAN, and once inside I can ping other computers in the LAN, but I cannot access the internet from it.
<mini-man> LazersK: sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-180
<mini-man> should work
<dl> Sounds like a DNS problem to me, but I'm not that familiar with how kubuntu handles this.
<LazersK> Ah, ok.
<jpedroza> mini-man: Is that the most current nvidia driver?
<mini-man> i cant remember if i installed it before upgrading to ibex
<LazersK> After updates, i'll need to reboot?
<mini-man> jpedroza: oh, no, but it's the one I use that I think resolved the issue with kde's tray
<mini-man> never tried the newer one, so don't want to get lazer into a mess if it borks out :P
<jpedroza> mini-man: I am using 177.82 what version is yours
<mini-man> 180.11
<LazersK> :D
<dl> Any ideas why I can access the LAN, but not go past the router?
<jpedroza> mini-man: I might have to try that one.
<mini-man> jpedroza: :)
<mini-man> the tray doesn't look as horrid as it used to
<mini-man> still artifacts if compositing is on
<jpedroza> dl: Are you able to access sites by ip?
<jpedroza> dl: Did you set up name servers in /etc/resolv.conf?
<LazersK> And you can ping outbound?
<dl> jpedroza: I cannot ping sites by IP, and I haven't touched resolv.conf -- is there a howto for setting that up?
<LazersK> Hm.
<user_> Good evening gentlemen. I have installed Kubuntu on few computers in my office in order to save money. My question is: is it legal to use Microsoft fonts on my systems?
<jpedroza> dl: don't always trust ping, it can deceive you outside the firewall because some turn off ping responses to prevent snmp flooding attacks.
<LazersK> Huh, i have an HTTP error as well.
<jpedroza> user_: That would be a question for your legal department...
<LazersK> looks like some needed service got killed?
<user_> jpedroza: They have no ideaaa about Open Source Software at akk
<user_> at all*
<user_> idea*
<LazersK> Cannot Initiate the http Protocol
<LazersK> Technical Reason: Unable to Launch Process
<dl> jpedroza: I first noticed the problem when I suddenly wasn't able to connect to my SVN server, so it's not just ping :-/
<Matic> user_: I think the MS fonts included in Kubuntu are OK to use
<dl> And I can usually ping google with no problems
<jpedroza> user_: I use some Microsoft true type fonts on my Kubuntu system, Some fonts are restricted by the EULA to machines running Windows only. Others, such as true types from Linotype, or downloaded from free font sites are not as restrictive. IANAL YMMV
<jpedroza> dl: firewall?
<bukharin> user: if you posses a windows license, then i would say that you can use the fonts included in the system
<jpedroza> mini-man: In what repo is the nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 found?
<mini-man> jpedroza: intrepid backports I think
<bukharin> user, unless the eula specifically states that those fonts can only be used over an MS produced OS
<mini-man> can't remember to be honest, it's been a while since I upgraded
<dl> jpedroza: I didn't set one up, that shouldn't be an issue unless Kubuntu puts one in by default. What's strange is that it was working fine yesterday.
<LazersK> Rebooting.
<LazersK> update finished.
<bukharin> i need help enabling backports in intrepid
<bukharin> i can't find any reference to "backports" in adept
<bukharin> how can i tell if a.- i already hve them enabled, or b.- where to point and click to enable themn ? :S
<dl> Does kubuntu set up a firewall by default (and randomly enable it 2 weeks after the install, blocking traffic to/from google? :P)?
<bukharin> dl: never heard of that
<jpedroza> dl: I haven't seen that either, it was just a guess.
<bukharin> adept's Recommended Updates = backports?
<stdin> bukharin: from Adept Package Manager. Sources -> Edit Software Sources -> Updates, and check "Unsupported updates"
<bukharin> stdin: Unsupported updates = backports?
<stdin> yes
<bukharin> stdin then the instructions here are wrong... http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<bukharin> right?
<stdin> I'll poke someone about that
<bukharin> ok, just for confirmation...
<bukharin> if i enable unsupported...
<bukharin> and add that ppa
<bukharin> i will get amarok 2 and the other goodies being cooked for jaunty in my intrepid?
<jpedroza> mini-man: I enabled backports and still don't have nvidia-graphics-drivers-180
<dl> dhcpcd isn't installed by default? Anyone know what dhcp client kubuntu uses?
<jpedroza> dl you can run it from cli by typing dhclient
<bukharin> dkl: i think is bundled with bind and the dns server
<stdin> bukharin: you'll get amarok2
<jpedroza> dl: Sorry, wrong package
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi
<jpedroza> dl: it is part of bind I think
<bukharin> stdin: alongside, or over my current amarok 1.4?
<stdin> bukharin: it'll replace the current version
<Pici> jpedroza: dhcp3-client
<Alan_Lockwood> Can someone help me to install "educational" packages from my repos?
<bukharin> stdin: thanks a bunch, will try just that.
<dl> Ah.
<stdin> dl: "dhclient"
<Alan_Lockwood> EduKubuntu lol
<eagles0513875> Alan_Lockwood: edubuntu
<eagles0513875> !info edubuntu
<ubottu> Package edubuntu does not exist in intrepid
<bukharin> stdin: i'm still not getting amarok 2
<eagles0513875> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<stdin> !info edubuntu-desktop-kde
<ubottu> edubuntu-desktop-kde (source: edubuntu-meta): edubuntu desktop system with KDE desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1.62 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<stdin> bukharin: you need to install the "amarok-kde4" package
<bukharin> stdin: and after enabling unsuported and adding the kubuntu-members ppa, i only get a few updates to some minor libs and kaffeine...
<Alan_Lockwood> I have Kubuntu. I love it. I need to install some educational packages for kids
<bukharin> oh, thanks
<bukharin> stdin: let me try that :)
<Alan_Lockwood> What pks can i install? From repos, please =)
<jpedroza> Alan_Lockwood: Check out edubuntu
<jpedroza> Alan_Lockwood: It is a downloadable addon to ubuntu/kubuntu
<falckon> hey, does anyone here have an acer aspire one? i can't get the sound to work so that the speakers turn off when the headphones are plugged in, or at all
<dl> hrrm, can someone confirm that my /etc/network/interfaces is set up correctly for a static IP of 192.168.0.100 on eth0? http://pastebin.com/m217184ef
<falckon> using the acer-aspire model works for that but the sound is incredibly silent no matter what
<Alan_Lockwood> Once again, i will keep using Kubuntu, just cuz gnome sucks (joke) but i still can install the edubuntu pakages, cant i?
<mini-man> jpedroza: oh sorry, it's in the jaunty repos
<LazersK> Well, I'm on KDE 4.2
<mini-man> jpedroza: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main universe
<mini-man> LazersK: welcome to the club \o/
<LazersK> framerate is only in the 40s
<LazersK> :/
<mini-man> same for me before i updated to the newer nvidia driver
<mini-man> :\
<bukharin> stdin: ok, im confused now
<bukharin> stdin: adept does not find any package amarok-kde4
<bukharin> stdin: but apt-cache search lists it
<eagles0513875> bukharin: forget adept now
<eagles0513875> bukharin: sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4 to install
<bukharin> stdin ??? care to develop on that?
<ubuntu> hi, i have a problem to install kubuntu in hard disk, the ubiquity not see my hard disk, but with sudo fdisk -l, i see my hard disk, so i think the problem is in  ubiquity allright?
<bukharin> stdin i thought adpet was just a front end to apt
<jpedroza> mini-man: Couldn't find package nvidia-graphics-drivers-180
<stdin> bukharin: under sources, click the "Fetch current package list", that should kick adept into noticing it
<ubuntu> the version of kubuntu that i try to install is 8.10
<mini-man> sec
<bukharin> stdin: i did, and it didn't...
<bukharin> stdin: bug?
<mini-man> jpedroza: oops, it's nvidia-glx-180
<mini-man> sorry, my memory is in the dumps today :<
<stdin> bukharin: I see it when I search for "amarok-kde4"
<LazersK> It locked up. D:
<jpedroza> mini-man: No worries. It looks like it is in the intrepid-updates restricted file
<mini-man> cool :)
<bukharin> stdin: well, mine didn't see it... don't know why. i'm instaling through apt-get now, so...
<LazersK> And, after restarting Xwin, the taskpanel and top panel are not reaching the full width of the screen
<jpedroza> mini-man: Installing now
<ubuntu> hey, someone can help-me ?
<mini-man> jpedroza: :D
<jpedroza> ubuntu: What can we do for you?
<LazersK> Okay, now, new Nvidia drivers?
<skande> hello all
<ubuntu> jpedroza: i'm trying to install kubuntu, but ubiquity not recognize my hard disk, but the fdisk -l show all my partition in my hard disk
<skande> i need help
<skande> ive done
<skande> T1QkORKF6W2gI
<LazersK> What's that command, again?
<shadeslayer> skande:were all listening
<shadeslayer> skande:what??
<skande> sudo lkl -k  /home/skande/Bureau/lkl/keymaps/fr_km -l  -o .logmdp.txt
<mini-man> LazersK: you have to enable intrepid-updates restricted
<skande> with lkl
<mini-man> LazersK: in synaptic
<LazersK> how, miniman?
<LazersK> Ok..
<skande> a keyloger
<skande> and i dont find
<mini-man> LazersK: open synaptic, somewhere in there you can edit sources
<mini-man> wait
<skande> logmdp.txt
<mini-man> you're on KDE
<LazersK> I don't have Synaptic.
<mini-man> xD
<mini-man> i forgot, sry
<mini-man> lmao
<LazersK> got Adept?
<mini-man> ADEPT!
<mini-man> yes yes I use kde too, had a blonde moment
<mini-man> thought I was in #ubuntu
<mini-man> lol
<mini-man> open adept, and una momenta
<Dawson02> ok
<Dawson02> hello
<Dawson02> i'm italian
<skande> ive done sudo lkl -k  /home/skande/Bureau/lkl/keymaps/fr_km -l  -o .logmdp.txt with a keyloger named lkl and i dont find the logfile logmdp.txt
<stdin> !it | Dawson02
<ubottu> Dawson02: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<skande> it said
<Dawson02> how to attack wireless?
<stdin> skande: you saved to .logmdp.txt not logmdp.txt
<skande> Started to log port 0x60. Keymap is /home/skande/Bureau/lkl/keymaps/fr_km. The logfile is .logmdp.txt.
<LazersK> Adepts up..
<mini-man> LazersK: Sources
<LazersK> OK
<mini-man> edit sources
<skande> yes it a
<jpedroza> mini-man: Nice driver, me likey!
<stdin> skande: the . will make it hidden in most file browsers unless you choose to see them
<LazersK> gotcha
<mini-man> jpedroza: :)
<ubuntu> hey you guys, someone can help me with the ubiquity problem?
<skande> special files
<mini-man> there should be intrepid-updates in there
<mini-man> somewhere
<mini-man> sec lemme fire up adept
<LazersK> proposed upates/
<LazersK> unsupported updates
<mini-man> unsupported should be it methinks
<LazersK> Ok
<stdin> updates is "Recommended updates"
<LazersK> downloading lists
<mini-man> I didn't do it in adept when I installed it, so
<stdin> intrepid-updates
<skande> its a hidden file
<mini-man> oh ok
<LazersK> Done.
<LazersK> Now?
<skande> the ive try
<mini-man> either go in browse and search for nvidia-glx-180
<mini-man> or close adept
<mini-man> and do
<skande> sudo lkl -k  /home/skande/Bureau/lkl/keymaps/fr_km -l  -o log.txt
<mini-man> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<skande> i dont find
<skande> log.txt
<jpedroza> ubuntu: I am not familliar with ubiquity. Are you referring to the software from Mozilla?
<LazersK> It's doing it.
<ubuntu> jpedroza: ubiquity is the program to install ubuntu in the hard disk
<skande> the logfile is untraceable
<mini-man> LazersK: :D
<jpedroza> ubuntu: What problems are you having?
<ubuntu> jpedroza: my hard disk isn't recognized in ubiquity partition step, but the fdisk -l show my hard disk correctly
<LazersK> Then Imma gonna get ..firefox maybe? i dunno.
<jpedroza> ubuntu: What partitioning scheme have you chosen?
<LazersK> How do I say, create shortcuts?
<ubuntu> exists another way to install the kubuntu on hard disk, without use ubiquity?
<skande> im on kubuntu
<mini-man> LazersK: ?
<ubuntu> jpedroza: none, because in the partition step, i see nothing
<jpedroza> ubuntu: I am not sure if the text install is still considered ubiquity. Have you tried the text install?
<LazersK> Nevermind.
<LazersK> XD
<ubuntu> jpedroza: no, how can i try the tezt install?
<mini-man> -.-
<ubuntu> text*
<jpedroza> ubuntu: It should be one of the options presented when you first boot of the cd,
<ubuntu> ok, lets see, i'll be back thank you
<jpedroza> ubuntu: But I am not sure if the disk would be seen there either. Is the disk partitioned and formatted currently?
<genc> hello my friends
<skande> please help
<genc> ok wats is
<jpedroza> skande: What seems to be the trouble?
<genc> hp
<jpedroza> skande: I didn't see your initial post.
<skande> ok 1min
<jpedroza> genc: ?
<urbinek> hi
<skande> jpedroza : i use a keylog named lkl , ive done sudo lkl -k  /home/skande/Bureau/lkl/keymaps/fr_km -l  -o log.txt
<skande> and i dont find
<skande> log.txt
<skande> that's why i ask u
<genc> iam french is not englich
<genc> jpedrosa
<stdin> !fr | genc
<ubottu> genc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<knubbe> hello, i just upgraded 8.04 > 8.10. two things: 1) my screen flickers every 10 seconds or so. is this a known bug? 2) the scrolling on the touchpad stopped working, is there a fix? im using a dell inspiron 6000
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> how do you make the desktop on kubuntu, like the whole actualy desktop, instead of just the box ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<jpedroza> skande: have you tried giving a full path for the outfile: "/home/skande/log.txt?
<mini-man> |zac|-sk|8|er-: right-click, appearance
<skande> its written Started to log port 0x60. Keymap is /home/skande/Bureau/lkl/keymaps/fr_km. The logfile is log.txt
<mini-man> appearance settings, rather
<skande> yes
<urbinek> can somebod help me ? i'hve got fresh installed kubuntu 8.04 and when i'm plaing something in mplayer i've got no picture and error about no xv support
<genc> super merci beaucouyp lordi tchao hello frenchies
<mini-man> |zac|-sk|8|er-: change type to Folder View
<mini-man> from desktop
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> really?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> ok
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> that did nothing
<mini-man> for cereal.
<mini-man> do you have anything in ~/Desktop?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> no
<mini-man> then that's why ;)
<mini-man> make some icons
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> ^o)
<mini-man> right-click, create new, link to application
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> dude
<jpedroza> skande: And it still doesn't show up? Seems to me that lkl isn't getting to the point where it creates the log.txt file, or it doesn't have write perms for the file. Have you tried creating the log.txt file with touch log.txt and setting 777 perms on it?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> i still dont want the box
<mini-man> then remove it
<mini-man> hover over it, click the little x that pops up
<mini-man> and it will be catapulted to kingdom come
<mini-man> unless you have your widgets locked, at which point you'll want to right-click -> unlock widgets
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> thanks man !!!
<mini-man> np :P
<skande> no i will try
<skande> thanks 2 min
<jpedroza> skande: cool
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> hey is Halo 2 for Windows Vista Compatible with Kubuntu 4.2 nightly ?
<stdin> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> i looked there
<stdin> then you'll know the answer
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> v.v
<urbinek> so... can anyone help me ?
<mini-man> |zac|-sk|8|er-: check the compatibility listing in crossover, I'm pretty sure anything that works with that works with wine
<skande> ok thats done
<skande> 1min
<jpedroza> skande:
<jpedroza> skande: ok
<derdude> hallo
<derdude> jemand da der auch kde 4.2 lauen hat
<jpedroza> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<skande> jpedroza: it doesnt work
<jpedroza> skande: Nothing gets written into the file then?
<skande> i done : touch log.txt
<skande> nothing
<skande> i change permission too
<jpedroza> skande: Touch just creates the file
<skande> (write & read)
<jpedroza> skande: Then did you run lkl?
<skande> yes and after running it i kill the process
<skande> it write completed
<skande> ive senn log.txt
<skande> and ther nothing..NOTHING
<skande> there
<jpedroza> skande: After it runs can you cat log.txt and get output?
<jpedroza> skande: nevermind, you already answered
<skande> i dont know what to do
<skande> im desesperate
<paulo> #kubuntu-es
<skande> maybe can i modify the source code and compile it another time
<madmouse> hi all
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> lol
<tdreyer> greetings
<Incognito85> Hi
<Incognito85> Hi Archanger013
<Incognito85> How has the day been?
<madmouse> help with nvidia driver please
<Archangel013> Hi, kinda slow so far, but I have a quick question about upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid...
<Archangel013> I'm running Hardy at the moment, and I wanted to upgrade to KDE4, and I installed the KDE4 packages through Adept instead of updating the release version. I was wondering if I were to perform a network update from Hardy to Intrepid, would that erase all my old KDE3 and previously installed KDE4 data and replace it with the clean install, or would I have to do that manually?
<LazersK> Okay.
<mitchell> hello
<mitchell> please can someone help me to enable direct rendering for all users? in this moment it only works for root user
<LazersK> Er, now i have Nvidia drivers version 177, 173, and 96?
<ghostcube> there should be an 180 too
<LazersK> There isn't.
<ghostcube> where are you looking at
<LazersK> Hardware drivers
<ghostcube> sudo apt-cache search nvidia-glx
<roozbehonline> hi
<Archangel013> Anyone have any answer as to whether a network version upgrade replaces old KDE data with the new install, or does it leave it behind?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> CAN someone help me with aMSN, when i open it, it says logging in then, reconnects to the server, then when it does log in finally, it crashs
<LazersK> Well,
<LazersK> It lists several.
<ghostcube> nvidia-glx-180 ?
<LazersK> nvidia-glx-180
<LazersK> Yup.
<LazersK> Why doesn't it show?
<ghostcube> this is the one you want if you want the repo version of the 180 series
<ghostcube> LazersK, no idea
<LazersK> Whats the command to 'activate it' ?
<dustrial> hi, how to save the current session in KDE4???  is this proposal trusted?: http://raetsel.wordpress.com/2008/04/25/kde4-save-current-session-dbus-to-the-rescue/
<SteBo> dustrial: It's in the kickoff menu under "Leave"
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> Can someone help me with aMSN, when i open it, it says logging in then, reconnects to the server, then when it does log in finally, it crashs
<LazersK> So, i'll use the 177 for now then.
<webaska> i wish kubuntu would have gparted(or similar program) installed by default
<samy_> hey
<dustrial> SetBo: i dont want to lock the session
<LazersK> suspend to RAm?
<LazersK> Suspend to disk?
<LazersK> Try them.
<dustrial> save current session?
<LazersK> ..No..?
<antonio_> italian?
<ghostcube> LazersK, hmm if you install the 180 package it should update the 177 ones
<Nomexous> Settings > Advanced > Session manager?
<ghostcube> !it | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ghostcube> damn
<dustrial> okay that is after starting kdm  there are some programs loaded... most likely the programs from your last session,... or better 'last saved session'
<LazersK> God damn Nvidia!
<LazersK> Will Compiz work with 177?
<dustrial> my kde starts bullshit programs and does not start the relevant ones... so i need the 'save current session' button (kde3 like)
<Archangel013> Anyone at all? Will a network upgrade replace old KDE3 and KDE4 data with the new KDE4 from the upgrade?
<ghostcube> LazersK, <yeah as good an bad as with 180
<ghostcube> :D
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> Can someone help me with aMSN, when i open it, it says logging in then, reconnects to the server, then when it does log in finally, it crashs
<SteBo> dustrial: Perhaps you have to activate manually saved sessions in the system settings first to get this menu entry.
<DarkAntonio> hello
<LazersK> REstarting KDE, brb
<dustrial> Nomexous: you got sessionmanager in kde4?
<SteBo> dustrial: you can activate it in the system settings
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> Can someone help me with aMSN, when i open it, it says logging in then, reconnects to the server, then when it does log in finally, it crashs
<dustrial> mom
<stdin> !repeat > |zac|-sk|8|er-
<ubottu> |zac|-sk|8|er-, please see my private message
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> :S
<dustrial> SetBo: you mean autostart?
<SteBo> dustrial: no...
<dustrial> okay
<SteBo> dustrial: I only have a German KDE here
<dustrial> i have now understood what you mean
<SteBo> dustrial: So I cannot tell you, how it is labeled in your English KDE :-(
<dustrial> joa kein problem, hast mir ja schon geholfen
<SteBo> dustrial: hehe
<SteBo> dustrial: unter Erweitert -> Sitzungsverwaltung
<dustrial> SteBo: found it,... a hint for KDE4 is "alltray" a program to send programs to system-tray,...
 * relizer me
<relizer> ар
<relizer> ар
<Archangel013> Anyone know if a network upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid will replace old KDE3 and KDE4 data with the new KDE4 data from the install, or will they have to be removed manually?
<dreisinger> any idea when kde 4.2 rc1 will get packages?
<jussi01> dreisinger: later today Im told...
<dreisinger> jussi01: word, danke!
<relizer> пыщ
<ThreeDMacDaddy> what do i need to compile my video card drivers GCC & what else?
<ThreeDMacDaddy> is anyone here?
<ThreeDMacDaddy> ;/
<ThreeDMacDaddy> can somebody please answer?
<ThreeDMacDaddy> what packages do i need to compile software in linux?
<ThreeDMacDaddy> just my Nvidia Drivers really
<ThreeDMacDaddy> is it G++ & something else ( name ) ?
<ThreeDMacDaddy> IS ANYONE HERE!?
<administrator> lol
<ThreeDMacDaddy> please help me admin
<administrator> lol im newbie in kubuntu
<administrator> whats this?
<ThreeDMacDaddy> =/
<administrator> :D
<administrator> sry
<administrator> :)
<ThreeDMacDaddy> 310 people and all of them are afk...
<ThreeDMacDaddy> =/
<administrator> can you help me?
<ThreeDMacDaddy> nah im not very good with linux either
<administrator> where can  i learn smt about kubuntu..using it etc
<ThreeDMacDaddy> i was hoping somebody in this room could help but ;/
<ThreeDMacDaddy> i guess they just like to come in here and go afk for fun idk ;/
<administrator> :D
<jpedroza> administrator: Can I be of assistance?
<jpedroza> One second too late
<Breetai> I feel stupid asking, but how to I fiddle with the kwin4 dekstop effects. I am not sure how to get to the settings. 8.10
<blackflag> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<zac_> how do i change my clock to 12 hour instead of 12 ?
<zac_> 12 instead of 24*
<zac_> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Epis> #tenorit
<Epis> Excuse me, a basic question, but how can I connect to IRCnet?
<Tm_T> hi Rikkiviisas
<Rikkiviisas> Hi.
<knubbe> where do i change my scrolling settings for my touch-pad?
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ame> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BrianH> hello
<throughput> hi
<BrianH> howdy
<throughput> I'm triyng to download ubuntu
<throughput> the amd64 version is ok for emt64 intel's processors?
<jussi01> throughput: yes
<throughput> oooook
<throughput> thanks
<jussi01> np :)
<lakis1982> how do i check for updates in kubuntu intrepid..why are they not updated automatically like in previous version  8.04 ???
<ame> jussiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.............. is the third times that i format this kubuntu
<ame> uff
<william> how do I tell if I am running the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<jpedroza> lakis1982: Look in the sources panel of adept
<jpedroza> william:  what is the output of uname -a
<jpedroza> lakis1982: Then click Edit Software Sources then there is an updates tab
<ame> after installation it required to install driver for nvidia card restricted... reboot... screen becomes very big, so big that i can't disable driver previously installed... nvidia FX 5200
<jpedroza> ame: Does the screen get big after login, or on the boot and login screens as well?
<ame> this is the trind times i said.. in the previous installation then i go in adept--- and choose to remove nvidia-glx-new installing another...
<ame> at boot is still big
<jpedroza> ame: if you hit <ctrl><alt><f1> and login to the console, you can then run sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new, which should remove the driver
<jpedroza> hit that key combination at the kdm login window
<lakis1982> there is no edit software sources
<jpedroza> lakis1982: What version of kubuntu, pls?
<ame> ... when i install a new driver in the previous attempt then i can't active XOrg and kubuntu start in text stile
<ame> ehm
<ame> 8.04
<jpedroza> ame: Sorry, that question was for lakis1982
<ame> ok
<william> Linux william-laptop 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<jpedroza> william: That is the 32 bit
<william> oh thanks
<jpedroza> i686 GNU/Linux
<jpedroza> if it was 64 bit it would say x86_64 or something to that effect
<jpedroza> ame: I thought I lost you
<ame> azz
<jpedroza> ame: Once you install the updated driver, run nvidia-xconfig to rebuild you xorg.conf file from the console. After you run that it should work for you to boot into GUI
<jpedroza> ame: The command would be sudo nvidia-xconfig from the command line
<jpedroza> ame: After that , follow the prompts
<ame> jpedroza:
<ame> jpedroza: but what i had to install???
<throughput> one moment... on the mirror there is the following text: "If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead."
<jpedroza> ame: If you still have an nvidia driver installed, just press <ctrl><alt><F1>, login to the console and type that command.
<ame> jpedroza:
<ame> ok
<jpedroza> throughput: that is correct
<jpedroza> throughput: But I think the 64 bit image will still work on intel-64
<jpedroza> throughput: But I have never tried it
<jpedroza> brb
<lakis1982> kubuntu intrepid
<Dbeaver> can some one help me out
<Dbeaver> ?
<jpedroza> back
<jpedroza> lakis1982: So you launch Adept, click on sources, and in the middle of the window there is no edit software sources button?
<jpedroza> Dbeaver: What do you need?
<phoenixz> Are there already KDE4 versions of konversation and quanta?
<lakis1982> its a button saying sources
<lakis1982> but there is not edit   button
<energY> Hello
<jpedroza> phoenixz: There is no KDE4 vfersion of Quanta, yet.
<energY> I want my kubuntu too loose the "k"... How?
<jpedroza> lakis, click sources, then it will change
<jpedroza> energY: Download ubuntu
<jpedroza> phoenixz: But the KDE3 versions will work
<energY> jdnewmil: I've spent 12 houres installing and updating this thing... Do I really have to start over?
<phoenixz> jpedroza: I know it does, Im using it :) I was just wondering if there is anything new in the pipeline for the editor
<jpedroza> energY: You can also install gnome or another WM and change your login session type to gnome
<phoenixz> energY: Just install gnome-desktop package..
<phoenixz> energY: then at login you can choose either KDE or GNOME, as you wish
<energY> Not the ubuntu-desktop package?
<mluser> Couldnt he also just install ubuntu-desktop?
<jpedroza> phoenixz: I know they are working on it, but it is more than a simple port, they are completely changing the underlying editor from kate to kdevelop
<user6> jpedroza: (i'm ame) after remove nvidia-glx-new ... what is new command?
<user6> jpedroza: (i'm ame) after remove nvidia-glx-new ... what is next command?
<phoenixz> jpedroza: basically going from scratch that meanns?
<denis__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jpedroza> user6: You will need to install the newer driver package, or leave the old on, either way, then run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<user6> thank buddy
<jpedroza> phoenixz: The main developer is usually on #quanta on this server as well
<jpedroza> user6: No problem
<phoenixz> jpedroza: thanks!
<jpedroza> phoenixz: np
<user6> jpedroza: sudo nvidia-xconfig (command not found)
<jpedroza> user6: you will need to re-install the nvidia driver first
<user6> so sudo install apt-get nvidia-glx
<jpedroza> user6: yes
<jpedroza> user6: That will install nvidia-xconfig, i think
<phoenixz> jpedroza: Just in case you might know.. How can I configure quanta to have tabs of only 4 spaces wide?
<jpedroza> phoenixz: Go to Settings->Editor
<jpedroza> phoenixz: Then go to the Indentation tab
<phoenixz> jpedroza: yeah, did that already, but nothing to indicate tab size..
<user6> jpedroza: thank you buddy i hope it will work see you next time... i gonna go
<jpedroza> user6: Good luck
<jpedroza> phoenixz: Click Use spaces instead of tabs, then set the number of spaces
<jpedroza> Or, click Editing on the left, and change the tab width setting
<phoenixz> jpedroza: mmmm, yeah,  but then they will be real spaces.. :) I mean I want to use tabs, not spaces, but I  want the tabs shown in quanta as 4 spaces wide.. right now it shows like 8 spaces wide messing up layout.
<Ahmuck> hi.  amarok is telling me it can't find the sound system.  i assume one can get amarok to use pulse audio in 8.10 ?
<jpedroza> phoenixz: You can change that under the Editing section, then change the tab width
<phoenixz> jpedroza: tab width setting.. thats what I need I think :)
<phoenixz> jpedroza:  there you go! :) thanks!
<jpedroza> phoenixz: np
<jpedroza> Ahmuck: Not sure, sorry
<ghostcube> is there an lm-sensors channel
<ghostcube> oo
<lakis1982> can you tell me a command that updates my kubuntu ??
<lakis1982> to download the latest updates
<jpedroza> lakis1982: from cli it would be sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<jpedroza> or you can use adept
<lakis1982> but thwhy it doesnt notify me for updates automatically ?
<lakis1982> like in previous 8.04 kubuntu
<jpedroza> It will, if there are updates, you might need to enable those repos in adept
<jpedroza> lakis1982: It is under that Edit Software Sources section again
<jpedroza> newaliases
<jpedroza> lakis1982: Under the Updates tab
<icepenguin> so um... this is gonna sound like flamebait, but its really not - why is there no real browser by default in Kubuntu?  I recall using Konqueror on older KDE versions and it sucks :S
<icepenguin> is there an actual reason for not including Firefox?
<kevku> for me opera works better than firefox in kde
<icepenguin> kevku: I have an attachment to using OSS apps, so I've never used Opera
<phoenixz> First off, congratulations with KDE4.2 beta! :) all looks a bit better again.. Just a quick question, how can I have the cube work logically, as in compiz with CTRL-ALT-left mouse, for example? right now its with CTRL-F11.. then move with mouse which is not nice to do.. at least not for me.. I tried the custom action, but that doesnt take mouse clicks..
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<phoenixz> Also, does anybody know of a app ring switcher for kde4?
<phoenixz> how can I have the cube work logically, as in compiz with CTRL-ALT-left mouse, for example? right now its with CTRL-F11.. then move with mouse which is not nice to do.. at least not for me.. I tried the custom action, but that doesnt take mouse clicks..
<jpedroza> phoenixz: App ring switcher?
<phoenixz> Also, dAlso, does anybody know of a app ring switcher for kde4?oes anybody know of a app ring switcher for kde4?
<phoenixz> jpedroza: ring switcher for applications..
<jpedroza> phoenixz: Sorry, I am not sure what that is...
<phoenixz> jpedroza: when you press alt-tab, you see the app windows in a 3d ring and you can alt-tab through the ring to the app you want
<jpedroza> phoenixz: I see what you mean
<jpedroza> phoenixz: Mine does that by deafult in 8.10, with the nvidia driver
<phoenixz> jpedroza: compiz has one, and from all the application switchers, I think that is the nicest looking and most practical one..
<phoenixz> jpedroza: on KDE4?
<jpedroza> phoenixz: yep
<phoenixz> jpedroza: uh.. then why don't I have it in my install here? Just upgraded to KDE4.2 beta..
<phoenixz> jpedroza: 4.1.85
<jpedroza> phoenixz: Not sure, I do know that when I was using Xinerama it wouldn't work, only with twinview with the nvidia driver
<william> that new nvidia driver makes things faster but also very unstable
<william> I have crashed about 3 times in last hour
<phoenixz> jpedroza: I cant find it in the effects list here..
<william> is anyone else experiencing similiar problems?
<jpedroza> william: Which one? I am using 180.11 and it has been really nice
<william> same 180.11
<jpedroza> william: What issues are you having?
<william> I get corruption issues then finished in a crash
<jpedroza> william: What video card?
<william> 8600M GT
<william> u?
<jpedroza> william: Same here...
<jpedroza> william: Are you using twinview with 2 monitors?
<william> nope
<william> I just rebooting, I'm trying latest drivers
<raidenovich> how can i start a ssh connection?
<phoenixz> jpedroza: Sorry for the bothering, but you seem to know.. Other quick quanta question.. How can I save my screen layout? I removed all toolbars and stuff because I dont use em, dont want em.. but on restart of quanta, they are there again.. How can I save this configuration?
<jpedroza> phoenixz: Not sure...
<jpedroza> phoenixz: You could check under Settings->Configure Quanta-> User Interface and make sure that Reset window layout to the default on the next startup is NOT checked.
<phoenixz> tried but didnt work
<jpedroza> phoenixz: Not sure, you might ask in #quanta
<phoenixz> jpedroza: okay, thanks anyway!
<mahdi> hi all
<MrBrain> Hello everyone!
<hyper_ch> hello MrBrain
<knubbe> where to i configure my touchpad/mousepad now when ksynaptics has been removed from the repository
<knubbe> s/to/do
<OpenNetwork> is there any mIRc Script for Kubuntu ?
<hyper_ch> mirc script for kubunt?
<OpenNetwork> yeah, So that i can load addons and stuffs through it
<Pici> OpenNetwork: You may be able to install mIRC in Wine, but there is no native mIRC support.
<hyper_ch> mirc is a windows program
<OpenNetwork> Oh, thought there was any other way than to use Wine to run the executable IRc
<OpenNetwork> Thanks anyway :)
<hyper_ch> OpenNetwork: why not use konversation?
<mahdi> #sex
<OpenNetwork> I'm currently using konversation, and i been using xChat as well, but both doesnt support loading Addons:S
<hyper_ch> OpenNetwork: sure you can run addons
 * hyper_ch is listening to 'Crying In The Chapel' by 'Elvis Presley' on 'Elv1s 30 #1 Hits' (anno: 2002) - [Amarok 2.0.1]
<hyper_ch> works fine here running addons :)
<OpenNetwork> Oh, I didnt notice that!
<ghostcube> hyper_ch, is this an xchat or konverstion script for amarok
<ghostcube> :)
<hyper_ch> ghostcube: konversation script
<hyper_ch> ghostcube: with amarok as music player
 * hyper_ch is listening to 'Meena Devi (Goddess)' by 'Tulku' on 'Buddha-Bar (disc 1' (anno: 2000) - [Amarok 2.0.1]
<ghostcube> yeah i have one for xchat but looks different so i asked :)
<ghostcube> amaroK: [["Im Bann Des Voodoo" by "Mr Johnson" from "Schattenmaenner"]] Quality:[[44100/128]] Position:[[63:50 of 75:48]] Volume:[[8%]]
<hyper_ch> ghostcube: the script is written in ruby
<mahdi> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
<hyper_ch> ghostcube: I could adjust it to almost any way I want
<hyper_ch> OpenNetwork: no private queries
<OpenNetwork> does Konversation support loading .mrc addons ?
<hyper_ch> OpenNetwork: I don't think so
<jpedroza> mahdi: ??
<Pici> !sa | mahdi
<ubottu> mahdi: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<OpenNetwork> Well, what type of addons does it support then ?
<mahdi> thanx
<mahdi> toooooooooooo much
<jpedroza> Pici: Nice one. I know spanish, italian, and the like, but had never seen arabic
<hyper_ch> OpenNetwork: just about any scripting language you can use on the terminal
<hyper_ch> OpenNetwork: here's the nowplaying script for konversation on kde4:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/104544/
<hyper_ch> OpenNetwork: you can use php, perl, bash, ruby, .........   in /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts you find a few scripts already for knoversation
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.27-11-generic running KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.2 Beta2)), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2220  @ 2.40GHz at 2399 MHz (4799 bogomips), HD: 1673/2138GB, RAM: 3926/3959MB, 200 proc's, 3.8d up
<mahdi> Doe's kde 4.2 avalabile
<mahdi> ???????
<hyper_ch> mahdi: kde 4.2 is a beta realse - although it runs much better for me than kde 4.1
<Matic> RC1 does not seem to be available yet
<mahdi> kde 4.1 it's not stable
<hyper_ch> mahdi: you could try 4.2 beta 2 then
<mahdi> ok. i wanna try it
<mahdi> thanx man
<hyper_ch> mahdi: then add the ppa repos to your sources list
<kevku> i386 4:4.1.96 is out but 64 bit version not
<raidenovich> i installed a samba server to access my media files on my computer over my laptop, but when i browse to the file and start it, konquerer wants to download it instead of starting vlc directly .. why?
<Matic> kevku: where?
<mahdi> hyper_ch  give me the way to add ppa repos
<hyper_ch> mahdi: you konw how to edit your sources.list?
<mahdi> yes
<kevku> oh it on jaunty
<hyper_ch> mahdi: either go on http://www.kubuntu.org and follow the link in the news or you can use my littel repo collection/generation tool:   http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<kevku> in intrepid prob need the extra repo for 4.2
<Matic> I have, but RC1 is not in yet, only beta2
<mahdi> hyper_ch : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main
<hyper_ch> mahdi: looks ok :)
<hyper_ch> actually
<hyper_ch> actually not really
<hyper_ch> project neon is nightly built of amarok
<hyper_ch> isn't it?
<hyper_ch> mahdi: how did you get that repository?
<Ick> i'm attempting to get my webcam to function with skype. i installed it and lsmod etc. recognizes it, but skype does not. anybody know where to go from here?
<mahdi> http://linuxac.org/forum/showthread.php?p=170139
<mahdi> but in arabic
<hyper_ch> mahdi: ah ok :)
<hyper_ch> mahdi: I guess you could also use that... is it provided by apachelogger?
<mahdi> and then  sudo aptitude install kde-nightly
<mahdi> in the terminal
<apachelogger> oh man
 * apachelogger goes blogging
 * BrianH pokes ubuntuforums with a stick
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: you do the nightly builds of kde?
<apachelogger> aye
<BrianH> semms like they been down all day
 * hyper_ch pokes BrianH with a taser
<Adola> Hi!  Last night, I started downoading Cmake.  And I had like...1 hour left (I had let it go about an hour)  (I'm on dial-up)  and today, I started to try to download it again.  Yet, its downloading from where it left off.....Is kubunut just awesome?  Or is this a mistake?
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: didn't know that... but amaork nightly is nice
<apachelogger> BrianH: taking a nap?
<apachelogger> maybe it was partying all night long
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: only that I need to restart amarok every day
<hyper_ch> Adola: that's normal
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: that of course prevents memleak detection
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: then don't create a new release every night ;)
<BrianH> I guess so, go figure that it would happen on my day off too
<hyper_ch> BrianH: blame p_quarles for the forum downtime
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: well, you could talk to markey and tell him to allow on-the-fly updates, he is always expressing interest for on-the-fly kernel updates, so he must be all for doing something similar for Amarok ;-)
<BrianH> hyper_ch, oh yeah?  what happened?
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: I could tell leinir :)
<apachelogger> markey would be more successful
<hyper_ch> BrianH: don't know... but in #ubuntuforums the chan title says "When in doubt blame p_quarles"
<BrianH> ahaha nice
<Adola> hyper_ch: Ok, great!
<BrianH> I didn't know they had a channel
<hyper_ch> BrianH: now you do
<hyper_ch> Adola: great on?
<hyper_ch> Adola: blaming p_quarles?
 * BrianH has flashbacks of Bill Nye saying "know you know"
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: can't you tell him? you probably know him much better
<Adola> Dial-up is such a pain.  It's sad that a 7MB program can take over 2 hours to downlod
<BrianH> Now*
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: busy blogging
<BrianH> stupid keyboard keeps moving keys on me today
<p_quarles> at the moment, an irc channel is *all* we have
<BrianH> trying to figure out why the livecd can't find sysinfo with apt-get
<hyper_ch> oh noes
<hyper_ch> p_quarles fled here from #ubuntuforums...
<hyper_ch> BrianH: sysinfo - the knoversation script?
<Adola> hyper_ch: !?!?? Great on!?  What?
 * apachelogger also always hides in here
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: at least you don't break things but provide the newest and coolest updates ;)
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: would kde-nightly also have it's own kde folder?
 * apachelogger broke kdeartwork and kdm yesterday :P
<apachelogger> well, in a way at least
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: sure
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: hmmm.... is it different repos for amarok and kde nightly?
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: no
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: hmmm, then I should change the description in my tool
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: I use this for amarok:  http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon  --> Project neon now have a completely seperate page?
<apachelogger> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: you don't mind if I add it to my tool, right?
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: no clue what tool that might be :P
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch  :)
<apachelogger> but I don't mind as long as you don't tell people it is KDE 4.2 beta/rc/final/whatever
<BrianH> hyper_ch, sorry, the ole lady came home complaining up a storm and I got suckered into dragging kerosene and groceries through 3 foot of snow
<BrianH> by sysinfo, I mean the application sysinfo
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: I normally use the description according on the webpage
<hyper_ch> BrianH: there is one? didn't know that
<BrianH> it can't find sysinfo, klamav, and many other apps
<BrianH> it installed clamav, but I'd like to get klamav installed too, it's a pretty nice gui wrapper
<BrianH> it installed fine on my local kubuntu install, but it wont install on my thumbdrive livecd
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: added :)
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having an audio problem. I cannot get any sort of audio, when ever i play something in Amarok all the meters and everything move like the song is suppose to be playing, yet i dont hear anything. Anyone know what would cause this?
<BrianH> sounds like your audio drivers need installed ...
<BrianH> no pun intended
<Makuseru> BrianH: Ive never had to install drivers for them before. How would i go about that?
<dominique> hi
<dominique> Is this a german channel?
<Makuseru> dominique: !de
<dominique> Makuseru: What do you mean with "!de"?
<BrianH> Makuseru, dunno, last time I had to mess around with sound drivers, ALSA drove me up a wall
<Makuseru> dominique: ubotu should have brought up a link to a german room
<Makuseru> dominique: #kubuntu-de
<dominique> Thx, unfortunately my kubuntu didnt. But thank you :)
<dominique> Seems there's noone in #k-de who can help me, so i'll ask here... Which file do i have to edit if I want to prevent kde/x from restoring all programms after a reboot? (intrepid ibex)
<bjorn> hi, i need a good backup solution, probably should burn to both dvd / cd and an external driver. Is there any good programs that simplyfies this?
<hyper_ch> bjorn: why not an external harddisk and using rsync?
<denis__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bjorn> rsync. maybe. what does rsync do?
<Nomexous> dominique: Settings > Advanced tab > Session manager
<hyper_ch> bjorn: rsync is a sync tool
<Nomexous> dominique: Select "Start with an empty session" in the "On login" box
<hyper_ch> bjorn: you can sync either locally or onto a remote location over ssh
<dominique> Thank you Nomexous! Found the setting and changed it! But you don't know which file is edited by the session manager?
<Nomexous> dominique: No, sorry.
<ye||ow> somone knows this error?  plasma[4963]: segfault at 3b ip b7da8e95 sp bfa7ffb0 error 4 in libplasma.so.3.0.0[b7d12000+1c0000]
<bjorn> hyper_ch, does this mean that only changes are copied?
<hyper_ch> bjorn: yes
<bjorn> hyper_ch, sounds neat.
<BrianH> what the heck . . . why do I see double of every service being loaded?
<hyper_ch> basic usage:   rsync -someOption /from /to
<Nomexous> bjorn: Just make sure to use 'rsync -P' to see a progress bar... otherwise it'll look like nothing's happening
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having an audio problem. I cannot get any sort of audio, when ever i play something in Amarok all the meters and everything move like the song is suppose to be playing, yet i dont hear anything. Anyone know what would cause this?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> hello my linux friends
<SiVA__> hi
<mm__> I want the proxy
<SiVA__> so... I find kubuntu 8.10 a bit unstable at times. I'd like to install xfce for those times when I'm programming or playing games
<SiVA__> can I do that but still easily switch between both window managers?
<JontheEchidna> SiVA__: yes, you can choose session type from the login screen
<SiVA__> ok... how would I install xfce then?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i hate windows
<WIZARDSLOVAK> especially viruses
<dominique> it's got to be dark at yours...
<Ahmuck> kubuntu is crashing on me when i attempt to access the display
<dominique> Does anyone know what to do if my clocksource is unstable (according to the boot log)?
<Ahmuck> crashing as in hard lock up
<Ahmuck> locks up the entire machine.  i can't even get a terminal
<dominique> Ahmuck: tried to access the terminal through Alt+Ctrl+F1 or F2/F3/..?
<Adola> Hello.  I'm having a problem.  I've just installed Cmake to install something.  And i got this error.
<Adola> CMake Error at cmake/modules/FindOpenSSL.cmake:58 (MESSAGE):
<Adola>   Could NOT find OpenSSL
<Adola> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<Adola>   CMakeLists.txt:6 (find_package)
<ulysses__> build-essential, libplasma-dev, kdelibs5-dev is installed?
<Adola> I don't know.
<Ahmuck> dominique: yep
<Adola> Oh, you weren't talking to me.
<dominique> Ahmuck: Sounds bad. I would say you reboot the system and do not start x (not log in with kde). then have a look a the config file ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc and disable some plugins especially the desktop effects
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having an audio problem. I cannot get any sort of audio, when ever i play something in Amarok all the meters and everything move like the song is suppose to be playing, yet i dont hear anything. Anyone know what would cause this?
<david_> Makuseru: open alsamixer check all the volumes are turned up to max
<david_> and not muted
<Makuseru> david_: Tried that,
<david_> Phonon (amarok 2) doesn't output as PCM (normal wave output channel) for some special reason
<david_> we are talking about Amarok 2 right?
<Makuseru> You're talking to me?
<david_> yeah
<Makuseru> I was just using amarok as an example. I get no sound in any program.
<david_> Makuseru: *yes.
<david_> oh
<david_> that's a different issue
<ubuntu> m
<dominique> Makuseru: If you know which sound device you got try and find a driver for linux via google, maybe your linux doesn't know that there is something to make noise.
<Makuseru> I found my device,
<Makuseru> Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371
<dominique> And linux knows it as this device?
<BluesKaj> ahh similar to mine Makuseru, aka soundblaster
<gmarzioz> hi
<gmarzioz> someone use gpsd and bluetooth??
<Makuseru> dominique: yes, it recognizes it']
<blueyed> How do you restart the panel in KDE 4.2? (Jaunty)
<Ahmuck> install 8.04.1
<blueyed> ah.. killall plasma && plasma &
<dominique> Makuseru: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=%22Ensoniq+AudioPCI+ENS1371%22+ubuntu
<dominique> read something about alsaconf
<Adola> Hello, Cmake gives an error that OpenSSL isn't installed, but as far as I can tell.  It is.
<Makuseru> dominique: there wasnt anything on the five pages of results about alsaconf
<dominique> Makuseru: what does: sudo modprobe es1371
<dominique> ?
<Makuseru> FATAL: Module es1371 not found.
<PSiL0> hmm ubuntu forums are down
<dominique> Makuseru: If you start some sound prog as root, does the soudn work then?
<PSiL0> I'm looking for a way or implementation that would make firefox and banshee play nice
<PSiL0> play nice with each other
<PSiL0> the answer is in the forums, but alas google cache didn't bring up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945303
<PSiL0> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rgtr> hello
<BillieTheKiddie> hello
<john__> hi, I have no sound with 8.10, can anyone help? I've checked the mixer and it's not muted or smth
<PSiL0> !sound | john_
<ubottu> john_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<john__> ok but I have gnome :D
<PSiL0> !mp3 | john_
<ubottu> john_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<john__> no problem with the mp3s, the soundcard only problems
<DasEI> john__: alsamixer installed ?
<john__> sure
<john__> it says HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)
<DasEI> card correctly shown up ?
<john__> yes
<DasEI> if use amarok (to have a virtual control of play) , see the animation ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<john__> DasEI, can see the animation, but can't hear the sound
<DasEI> pcm risen ?, john__
<john__> excuse me?What's that?
<DasEI> john__:a slider of alsamixer
<john__> one moment to see
<john__> it says
<DasEI> john__:though you said, speaker icons have to be green (mute)
<john__> ALSA PCM on front0 (ALC663 Analog) via DMA Pulse Audio Mixer). It's not muted
<DasEI> try to switch it to alsa
<john__> how?
<ActionParsnip> i'll ask in here too for completeness:
<ActionParsnip> In ubuntu (or any OS for any fact) that will simulate a cisco switch and give a CLI interface to some software based virtual switch so I can practice for my CCNA?
<DasEI> programms > system > preferences > sound
<john__> ActionParsnip, use Wine with Cisco simulator
<rickest> ActionParsnip: dynamips
<john__> DasEI lemme see the thing, I use Gnome
<ActionParsnip> ooh i'll check those out guys
<ActionParsnip> awesome
<john__> DasEl, no results
<john__> selected ALSA from the Sound Preferences
<DasEI> john__: is there more then one s-card ?
<john__> there shouldn't be, I use a laptop
<john__> lspci |grep -i audio
<john__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<john__> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<ActionParsnip> Dynamips looks awesome rickest, sweet move
<john__> what should I do next, DasEI ?
<sle> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<sle> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sle> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DasEI> john__:hard to say, maybe take a look in /var/log/syslog, else I'd poke around, as the driver semms to be installed correctly (and I don't think you missed the jack or have the amp down)
<john__> it's a laptop, and has the build in speakers
<DasEI> john__:system sounds ?
<john__> can't hear them
<DasEI> sudo apt-get install beep
<DasEI> beep 50
<john__> heard nothing
<john__> no beep from the speakers
<DasEI> hm, I'm not too familiar with kernel-internals, fo me a recompiling of alsa worked, what's the speed and ram of lappy ?
<dr_willis> beep 50 dont make any noise here eitehr. :)
<john__> it's a dual core @ 2.3 and 4G of RAM
<DasEI> john__:might take 10 min, want to try ?
<john__> course!
<DasEI> john__:sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<DasEI> sudo m-a update
<DasEI> sudo m-a prepare
<DasEI> sudo m-a a-i alsa
<john__> m-a a-i alsa -> in progress
<john__> build of pack failed View COntinue Stop?
<DasEI> try cont
<john__> Extracting the package tarball, /usr/src/alsa-driver.tar.bz2, please wait...
<john__> "/usr/share/modass/packages/default.sh" build KVERS=2.6.27-9-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic KDREV=2.6.27-9.19 kdist_image
<john__> now?:)
<fla> ttt
<DasEI> john__: : through / running / error ?
<john__> i've selected continue and that's the output
<DasEI> you're back on cmd-line prompt then
<john__> yes
<DasEI> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<john__> tried
<john__> no sound
<DasEI> did you get an ok after restarting alsa ?
<john__> yes, it was started successfuly
<DasEI> hrmm
<john__> have no idea of what to do next
<DasEI> might try : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DasEI> sudo m-a a-i alsa
<DasEI> ^to see if build fails again
<john__> failed again
<john__> make -C ioctl32 mrproper                                                   ▒
<john__>                                        │ make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'   ▒
<john__>                                        │ rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp                  ↓
<john__> srry for the flood
<carl_> hi
<carl_> anyone?
<DasEI> john__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade                      <no errors ?
<john__> hi carl
<DasEI> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<john__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. # No errors
<DasEI> john__: seems sth real easy, so we can't find it---
<DasEI> does sound on live work ?
<DasEI> ?
<john__> sorry DasEl
<john__> my wife got in the room. is one of the moments i understand hans reiser's decision :D
<john__> I don't get it, I don't get what the real problem is...
<DasEI> np, so back to the worth, lol
<john__> :))
<john__> so the driver is installed, then...what can the problem be?
<DasEI> the error message of the build was (last 2 lines) ?
<john__> unpack
<john__> Extracting the package tarball, /usr/src/alsa-driver.tar.bz2, please wait...
<john__> "/usr/share/modass/packages/default.sh" build KVERS=2.6.27-9-generic KSRC=/usr/src/linux KDREV=2.6.27-9.19 kdist_image
<DasEI> for some reason alsa borks there, try a third and use review to figure out
<ubuntu> i need help im trying to delete partitions using qtparted but it says theyre mounted...........konsole says they arent
<DasEI> ubuntu:run from live
<ubuntu> i am
<john__> huh?
<DasEI> sudo m-a a-i alsa
<DasEI>  View COntinue Stop  > view
<DasEI> ubuntu: mount tells you ?
<ubuntu> mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /media/fk busy
<dvheumen> I don't want to seem impatient, but is the uploading of KDE 4.2 RC2 packages still ongoing, or is it already done completely?
<DasEI> ubuntu:if you just type mount without anything, you see all mounted devices
<al3x-admin> dvheumen: RC2 ?
<dvheumen> sorry, RC1 :P
<JontheEchidna> it's ongoing, should be done in a bit
<ubuntu> . /dev/sda isnt listed
<al3x-admin> dvheumen: I just upgraded to RC1, restarted and it crashes plasma
<al3x-admin> I mean...plasma just wont start
<dvheumen> al3x-admin: yeah me too
<al3x-admin> why's that ? :S
<dvheumen> but the directory listing says that the kdeplasma-addons aren't updated yet
<DasEI> ubuntu:in gparted, right click > unmount   no chance ?
<dvheumen> those are still 4.1.85
<al3x-admin> ouch... so...I just have to wait some more minutes and dist-upgrade once more ?
<dvheumen> yeah, probably
<al3x-admin> Ok, thanks =)
<ubuntu> its greyed
<john__> DasEI
<dvheumen> al3x-admin: I looked here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/k/ and it shows that only the first couple of directories have been updated
<john__> make -C ioctl32 mrproper                                                   ▒
<john__> │ make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/ioctl32'   ▒
<john__> │ rm -f .depend *.[oas] *.ko .*.cmd .*.tmp *.mod.c *.isapnp                  ↓
#kubuntu 2009-01-14
<john__> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver'
<john__> make: *** [kdist_image] Error 2
<DasEI> john:and no further explanation ? just failing rm ?
<john__> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c: In function ‘resize_info_buffer’:
<al3x-admin> dvheumen: so... just dist-upgrade in an hour should fix it ?
<john__> /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/info.c:90: error: implicit declaration of function ‘PAGE_ALIGN’
<john__> DasEI, i've watch the  /var/cache/modass/alsa-source*buildlog*
<dvheumen> al3x-admin: I hope so, but I'm also just a user ... so I can't know for sure
<john__> the last 4 lines are it's output
<dvheumen> but, that was why I was wondering if the upload was considered completed or not, since otherwise it could be incompletely transferred
<al3x-admin> dvheumen: Ok =) Thanks for the help
<dvheumen> no prob
<DasEI> john:looks like a false call at building the alsa-drivers, dpkg-reconfigure -a let's you (amongst lot other) to choose to install all als-drivers, let's try this  (really poking)
<DasEI> john:sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<john__> what would that command do?:)
<DasEI> ask you about how to configure your sys, including alsa
<john__> so i should select all the alsa packets?
<DasEI> yes, all drivers
<john__> let's hope i won't be disconnected
<john__> i'm on wi-fi
<DasEI> don' think so
<john__> this is in progres...
<john__> test?
<DasEI> through ?
<DasEI> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<DasEI> beep 50
<john__> just wanted to see if i'm still online, it's not done yet
<Adola> Anyone know why Kopete won't connect?  (Here is teh situation, I'm using WML protocol, and on dial-up I wasn't able to connect, So, I updated to teh SVN version of msnlib, I still can't connect)
<al3x-admin> Adola: because of recent MSNP change
<al3x-admin> Adola: It should work with latest svn of kmess | kopete | pidgin |amsn
<al3x-admin> Adola: I tested kmess && amsn && pidgin
<Adola> Well, Pidgin connects, But, I'm using MSN-pecan.
<Adola> And, I got svn of libmsn
<Adola> libmsn 4.0
<Adola> and ran make and installed it.
<john__> DasEI, gotta restart
<Adola> Yet, I'm still not able to connect.
<Adola> now, Kmess wont' connect etier.
<DasEI> John__:see you then
<Adola> can you guys PLEASE help me?  I REALLY hate Pidgin
<john__> right away
<HappySmileMan> Mine works today, didn't work yesterday, don';t think I've upgraded since then :S
<al3x-admin> Adola: right now I'm on kmess
<al3x-admin> Adola: so, I'm 100% sure that svn kmess works fine
<Adola> Using the latest svn libmsn?
<al3x-admin> Adola: Yes
<Adola> God, I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.
<sikor_sxe> hello, i just updated to kde 4.2rc1 in intrepid. now plasma doesn't seem to work anymore
<al3x-admin> Adola: How did you updated?
<sikor_sxe> it crashes after login
<sikor_sxe> :/
<al3x-admin> sikor_sxe: just wait 1 hour until all packages are uploaded, then do update && upgrade ;)
<Adola> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<dvheumen> sikor_sxe: the upload is still in progress
<Adola> After I got..I don't know exactly, someon in #kopete told me to.
<al3x-admin> Adola: I mean... downloading .tar.gz or svn update from console ?
<Adola> Oh, from Terminal.
<sikor_sxe> al3x-admin: ok thanks
<al3x-admin> Adola: You get the "Server internal error", right?
<Adola> Um.
<Adola> I don't know.
<Adola> Kopete just..Sits there...Never connecting...Always saying "Connecting"
<Adola> Kmess provided an error atleast
<Adola> Let me fetch it
<al3x-admin> Adola: Ok
<Adola> Ok, that's odd.
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...has anyone tried the kde4.2rc1?
<Adola> Kmess just connectd...(For the first time today) And dissconnected Pidgin.
<Adola> Let me go try Kopete ONE more time.
<dvheumen> m_tadeu: upload is still in progress, de plasma addons aren't updated yet and this (probably) causes the crash
<dvheumen> m_tadeu: (in case you're wondering :P)
<al3x-admin> mtadeu: If you cant run "plasma" is because you upgraded without all packages having been uploaded. So, wait 1 hour and update && upgrade ;)
<al3x-admin> Adola: =)
<m_tadeu> hehe....ok I'l wait a bit longer....:)
<Adola> Ok, I'm attempting to connect.  I'll give it a bit.
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Adola> !ping Adola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping Adola
 * DasEI is leaving, for John__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/104613/  
<sebr> anybody seeing a kmail crash on start with the new 4.2rc packages?
<Adola> ok, al3x-admin:  It's not connecting.
<al3x-admin> Adola: Witch one client?
<Adola> Pidgin-Connect-Using MSN-Pecan
<Adola> Kmess-Connect-using...Um, not sure
<Adola> Kopete-Just keeps saying "connecting" forever-using WML protocol.  i've even used the SVN version of libmsn.  The 4.0 one.
<al3x-admin> Adola: Do you know how to check witch MSNP is using Kopete to connect? (I ask you because I dont know how) (If not <=MSNP13 or MSNP16 wont connect
<stefan__> xd
<stefan__> oops
<stefan__> sebr: yes, same for me
<sebr> damn damn!
<stefan__> plasma also crashes every time for me
<sebr> but at least it restarts itself and works :)
<stefan__> crashes when starting up on login
<stefan__> sebr: not for me :-(
<sebr> oi :(
<sebr> try delete all your settings perhsp
<stefan__> sebr: already did so
<Adola> In 4.0:    libmsn 4.0 was refactored to support MSNP15
<stefan__> sebr: all files with plasma in its names in .kde
<stefan__> sebr: I have no desktop... at least Alt+F2 works so I can start some apps ;-)
<sebr> lol
<sebr> try with a new user
<stefan__> sebr: ok
<dvheumen> stefan__: are you talking about KDE 4.2 RC1?
<stefan__> dvheumen: yes
<stefan__> dvheumen: intrepid packages
<dvheumen> dvheumen: it's because not all packages have been uploaded yet
<dvheumen> the kdeplasma-addons are not available yet ... I suspect Plasma tries to use the old packages and crashes
<stefan__> stefan__: then the rest of plasma should depend on the fitting kdeplasma-addons package, no?
<Adola> ok so.
<dvheumen> stefan__: yeah, you're probably right
<Adola> i did "make install" on the libmsn directory....Is that all i had to do?  Or was ther emore?
<stefan__> dvheumen: or the other way around, so a new libplasma cannot be installed as long as only an older kdeplasma-addons package is available
<stefan__> dvheumen: available and installed
<dvheumen> stefan__: tnx mate :P
<stefan__> dvheumen: uninstalling kdeplasma-addons could also fix the problem I see currently I guess
 * stefan__ tries it
<dvheumen> stefan__: yeah, hadn't thought about that
<al3x-admin> Adola: Sorry, I wasn't here.
<Adola> It's fine.
<Adola> al3x-admin: have you installed the SVN version?
 * stefan__ restarts the KDE
<al3x-admin> Adola: I think that this should work :S. But if not, just use pidgin or kmess or amsn until svn update fixes kopete's conexion probs
<stefan__> ah, actually, I just need to start plasma
<Adola> Are you about to tell me something?
<Adola> Or are you just saying that it should have worked?
<stefan__> dvheumen: plasma doesn't crash anymore now :-)
<al3x-admin> Adola: No... I dont have KDE at this moment... I'm one of those that installed before total package was uploaded...
<dvheumen> stefan__: I've updated the rest of the packages and all is fixed now for me too
<Adola> Ok, >.>
<al3x-admin> Adola: sorry for not being more helpfull =/
<Adola> That's fine.
<Adola> I'm just very annoyed.
<stefan__> dvheumen: ah, haven't noticed there are more updated packages available now :-)
 * stefan__ upgrades
<TraceRoute87> is kde4.2 coming on the next kubuntu release ?
<alipio> I think so.. =)
<TraceRoute87> kde releases the 27th thou, so i assume we'll just be getting it in a update?
<alipio> TraceRoute87: the next kubuntu release is in april...
<dvheumen> tnx everyone, bye
<Ahmuck> hi.  i need to change my resolution, manually
<Ahmuck> how do i do this?
<alipio> Ahmuck: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put the resolution there...
<Ahmuck> ubuntu is using xorg.conf again?
<Psyonik> Hi, I'm having trouble installing glib from the source code, can anyone help?
<alipio> if you configure there.. it will work... try it
<Ahmuck> it appears that xorg.conf is empty.  are there example resolutions on the web?
<mrb__> hi there... question... plasma is crashing in todays kde 4.2rc1 update... anyone else is having this problem?
<alipio> sure..
<alipio> nice idea... let me upgrade the system here.. =)
<mrb__> good luck alipio... 3 machines here had plasma crashing after the upgrade :(
<nhandler> mrb__: It should be working now
<alipio> :( .. maybe I'll have more luck... =)
<Ahmuck> k, so i need an example xorg.conf file to fix this i suppose.  anybody have an 8.04.1 config file laying around?
<Ahmuck> any particular reason *untu decided they needed to drop the xorg.conf file?
<alipio> Ahmuck: look at http://nozell.com/examples/xorg.conf-ati-works-with-one-monitor.20060624
<caustin> Hello
<mrb__> allipio.. packages are in experimental :)
<alipio> there some screen sections...
<alipio> mrb__: i know... i'm using kde 4.2 b2 here.. I'm updating right now...
<m_tadeu> is it ready to upgrade?
<nhandler> Yes
<caustin> Anyone experience Plasma grabbing 100% CPU when adding Icons to the desktop in KDE 4.2 beta?
<alipio> I don't know... I don't use icon anymore...
<m_tadeu> plasma still crashing when logging in
<m_tadeu> what should I do?
<Ahmuck> any reason 8.10 would cause crashes while trying to open display in system settings?
<alipio> caustin: try to update to kde4.2rc1 published today...
<tweakedeh> Hey, I made a new user on my computer but he has no privlages what so ever, even in his home folder. How would I fix this?
<caustin> alipio: oh, cool
<caustin> alipio: Would that be from the same place I got 4.2 beta from?  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main ?
<alipio> caustin: yes.. i'm updating it from that right now..
<Ahmuck> tweakedeh: delete the user and re-create
<Ahmuck> sudo adduser someuser
<tweakedeh> Ahmuck: I'm pretty sure thats what I did before. I'll try again though.
<alipio> tweakedeh: chage the home owner with 'sudo chown newuser:newuser /home/newuser -R'
<tweakedeh> alipio: thanks, looks like its working now.
<caustin> alipio: Excellent, thanks, updating now.
<alipio> :)
<m_tadeu> if plasma crashes after the update just remove the plasma related files from ~/.kde/share/config and ~/.kde/share/apps
<caustin> m_tadeu: ok, thanks
<caustin> I also seem to have a problem configuring my Network Settings, like hostname, etc.  From my searching I guess there should be an Administrator Mode button, however, no matter what I do, I do not see one.
<TouchDown> Hello all. I'm with suspicious of invasion on my kubuntu 8.10. anyone can help me ?
<m_tadeu> no  msn account in kopete....
<alipio> m_tadeu: now it uses WLM Messenger instead
<TouchDown> The suspicious are: open proxy installed, changing many things on communities, changing font, autoshudown, etc.
<TouchDown> nobody ?
<m_tadeu> alipio: I know...I was using it in beta2....now it's gone and not there to create a new one
<rakku> hello, I have a problem with plasma :) KDE 4.2rc1 can anybody help?
<e-jat> anyone having problem / crash with 4.1.96 ?
<e-jat> rakku: me too ..
<e-jat> just recently ( a few minutes ago upgrading) now its gone :(
<m_tadeu> try to delete plasma related files inside your .kde
<e-jat> any idea what package need to force downgrade?
<alipio> I've just upgraded mine... for now.. it's working ok
<rakku> m_tadeu: I've renamed ~/.kde, doesn't work
<e-jat> alipio: hmm really .. im using kubuntu-experimentl
<alipio> when kde crashes for you?
<alipio> me too
<nhandler> e-jat: Try doing an apt-get update and then a dist-upgrade
<rakku> alipio:startup
<e-jat> nhandler: im doing it now ..
<alipio> well.. I'm now in kde rc1... and no crashes for while...
<m_tadeu> what should be the package containing WLM?
<JontheEchidna> m_tadeu: libmsn
<JontheEchidna> or rather, building kopete against that will make it build the wlm plugin for kopete
<e-jat> owh ok .. got some dist upgrade
<rakku> e-jat: me too!
<e-jat> hope it would help ..
<nhandler> It should e-jat
<e-jat> to get me back to kde :)
<rakku> e-jat: the whole bunch again
<e-jat> ok ..
<e-jat> thanks got i got gnome for backup ..
<e-jat> god*
<alipio> let me startup again to see if all works fine...
<e-jat> alipio: gud luck
<rakku> e-jat for me, it's only plasma. I can start programs with krunner
<m_tadeu> ok ok....libmsn0.1 is installed...no WLM accont type to create a new one
<e-jat> rakku: ic ..
<rakku> I'll start up again, fingers crossed
<nhandler> Is there an identi.ca plasmoid? Or does the twitter one work with identi.ca?
<caustin> Hmm, so WLM Messager functionality is missing from Kopete in 4.2rc ?
<e-jat> brb ..
<legodude__> ugh
<m_tadeu> guess so...trying to figure out
<JontheEchidna> The WLM should be present in the Intrepid packages
 * legodude__ hates the broken iwlagn driver
<alipio> kde 4.2 rc1 is ok at startup here... no crashes =)
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: the twitter plasmoid just gained support for identi.ca. ...for KDE 4.3 :-(
<nhandler> :(
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I guess I'll need to wait for that ncurses client to come out
<JontheEchidna> or you could try choqok
<e-jat> its work ..
<JontheEchidna> !info choqok
<ubottu> Package choqok does not exist in intrepid
<JontheEchidna> !info choqok jaunty
<e-jat> but .. i miss the AIR wallpaper
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE Twitter Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 150 kB, installed size 656 kB
<e-jat> is it the latest wallpaper?
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Is it only in jaunty?
<nhandler> !info choqok intrepid
<ubottu> Package choqok does not exist in intrepid
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: I think there might be an intrepid backport in a ppa somewheres
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I'll look. If not, I'll make one
<e-jat> nhandler: may i know which folder store the kubuntu wallpaper?
<nhandler> e-jat: I would tell you if I knew ;) This is day 1 on kde for me :D
<e-jat> nhandler: owh .. sorry .. and welcome to the club :)
<nhandler> e-jat: Thanks.
 * e-jat just a week i guess
<randy_> I'm getting a kernal version mismatch trying to run quickcam. I read an old faq and did apt-get linux source instead of my actual uname. I re-did the apt-get correctly but I still get the version error. Any ideas?
<alipio> kde 4.2 is awesome... very fast and stable since the last time I used (4.1)
<e-jat> alipio: yeap
<carlinhos> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zac_> whats kubuntus off topic
<zac_> nvm
<zac_> HAI
<e-jat> anyone here know where is the default folder for kubuntu's wallpaper ?
<m_tadeu> e-jat: I think you can find it in /usr/share/wallpapers/
<e-jat> m_tadeu: thanks ...
<e-jat> ive change the wallpaper but it still wont appear ...
<e-jat> brb .. relogin ..
<caustin> m_tadeu: Any sucess with WLM?
<m_tadeu> not really...the guys in #kopete are debugging another problem with WLM
<alipio> caustin: I was using that in kopete 4.2.85 here with success....
<caustin> alipio: Ok, you installed that after upgrading to 4.2rc1?
<alipio> not yet
<caustin> oh...
<caustin> yeah, it worked for me in the beta
<m_tadeu> yeah the beta was working just fine
<caustin> Is it possible to revert back to the beta version?
<alipio> you guys are using openoffice 3 with kde 4.2?
<m_tadeu> alipio: I tried it once, but didn't work out very well
<alipio> m_tadeu: how do you revert to the 2.4?
<TouchDown> how do i remover a package (squid) using the bash ?
<e-jat> hmm .. is it only me having problem connecting to YM using kopete ?
<alipio> TouchDown: use apt-get remove packagename
<m_tadeu> alipio: I was using a repo with the ooo3 packages...I removed it and reinstalled the old ones
<e-jat> m_tadeu: y u remove it ?
<e-jat> u mean issues with openoffice.org-kde ?
<alipio> have you just removed tha repository?
<m_tadeu> well I didn't spend much time with it....I'm happy with 2.4
<e-jat> owh ok ..
<m_tadeu> alipio: remove the repo, update and the install the openoffice packages
<alipio> let me see
<e-jat> headache with disconnected from YM using kopete :(
<e-jat> is it my network prob ?
<e-jat> or its kopete issue?
<caustin> well, time to reboot into 4.2rc
<alipio> good luck caustin
<alipio> :)
<caustin> thx
<caustin> brb
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<K`zan> Is there some way to get 8.10 without kde4?  Much missing from the goodness of 3 still :-/.
<e-jat> weather plasma widget got prob i guess ..
<Dr_willis_> there was some kde 3.5 repos in the works.. but not sure whats the state of them
<K`zan> Dr_willis_: Thanks, guess I'll go back to 8.04 then until kde4 is ready for prime time.
<alipio> K`zan: have your tried kde 4.2 experimental?
<alipio> Its very nice
<hallowname> are jaunty's 4.1.96 debs ok to use?
<Dr_willis_> I thought Jaunty had  4.2 ?
<hallowname> im on jauntydevelopmentbranch right now... 4.2 isn't released yet... i was just curious about the new 4.1.96 debs...
<alipio> hallowname: jaunty will come with 4.2... today was published the 4.2 rc1 from the kubuntu experimental repo...
<hallowname> alipio: yes, i kno... just curious about the new debs...
<alipio> hallowname: Packages for the development Jaunty release are available. If you use Jaunty you will be able to upgrade as normal. Note that due to the holidays, the red tape needed to include libmsn in main has not been cleared yet. MSN support for Kopete will go in to Jaunty before it is released, however.
<hallowname> alipio: nice to know, thx for the info... so the new debs are usable? no violent issues?
<alipio> I don't know about Jaunty... I'm using Intrepid with the lastest kde release (4.2.96) with no hard issues... I'm really glad with it.. =)
<hallowname> alipio: 4.2.96 eh? lawlz, thx man
<hallowname> im on trunk anyway, i was just curious
<alipio> =)
<gstnet> hey guys. If anyone updeate to kde 4.2 rc1 ,do you still have MSN in kopete ?
<astromme_> gstnet: Are the packages done yet for Jaunty (amd64)?
<gstnet> no idea, but they are out for intrepid x86
<gstnet> ,, so jauny cannot be all that far away
<astromme_> gstnet: see alipio's comment: "the red tape needed to include libmsn in main has not been cleared yet. MSN support for Kopete will go in to Jaunty before release"
<alipio> gstnet: Note that due to the holidays, the red tape needed to include libmsn in main has not been cleared yet. MSN support for Kopete will go in to Jaunty before it is released, however.
<astromme_> gstnet: Yeah, although I think ppc build servers (which the Intrepid packages build on) are much less congested than official build servers....
<gstnet> hmm, that kinda sucks about MSN, worked just fine in beta
<gstnet> i am trying to remember if I did something or if it just worked
<gstnet> if I did something to it, i with I knew what it was
<gstnet> i do no remember compiling it
<PSiL0> hey, does anyone know how to make firefox and banshee play nice in kubuntu 8.10?
<PSiL0> for example, if I play a flash video from youtube, banshee craps out.. Likewise, if banshee is playing a song while firefox is running, I can't hear any sound from any video..
<PSiL0> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<drleper> does 8.10 have KDE 4.1 ?
<PSiL0> 4.1.2
<drleper> thanks
<PSiL0> np
<gnumdk> Hello
<gnumdk> i just updated to kde 4.2 rc1 but no msn support in kopete again :(
<JontheEchidna> in Intrepid?
<gnumdk> yes
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<gnumdk> seems to be a probleme with kopete.install
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> it was probably backported without adding the msn support
<JontheEchidna> I'll work on fixing that
<alberto> hola
<Guest94288> hola
<kdb424> Hey!
<gnumdk> JontheEchidna: using 4.1.85 kopete.install seems to do the job ;)
<kdb424> I have a quick question. How do I upgrade kubuntu the distro itself from the command line?
<kdb424> I know it's not sudo apt-get upgrade
<kdb424> I did that
<gnumdk> dist-upgrade?
<p_quarles> sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<kdb424> Thanks so much!
<kdb424> I knew there had to be a way
<p_quarles> you need the -d argument too if you're looking for a development release
<p_quarles> but update-manager takes care of changing the repositories as well as installing newer packages
<kdb424> I'm not, but that will work. Thanks so much!
<kdb424> Should I see it going to work on the screen or in the terminal? This is through ssh
<Guest94288> someone know when k3b 2 will be released?
<p_quarles> kdb424: it's a command line program . . . if that's what you're asking?
<kdb424> p_quarles: That's what I wanted to know. Nothing happened
<kdb424> It's on 7.04
<p_quarles> kdb424: oh, I don't think that came with update-manager
<p_quarles> also, it's no longer supported
<kdb424> any idea on how to get this up to date ish?
<kdb424> It was the only disk I had lying arround.
<p_quarles> kdb424: well, what's the output of: which update-manager
<kdb424> The program 'update-manager' is currently not installed.  To run 'update-manager' please ask your administrator to install the package 'update-manager'
<kdb424> -bash: update-manager: command not found
<kdb424> And if done sudo, nothing
<p_quarles> yeah, and the 7.04 repos are down, so that won't work
<JontheEchidna> Guest94288: It currently doesn't have a planned release date
<p_quarles> kdb424: honestly, I'm not sure; if installing a supported edition is an option, that's your best bet
<p_quarles> kdb424: apart from that, you're looking at manually changing all repositories from feisty to gutsy, then running apt-get dist-upgrade
<kdb424> I have no way to burn any disks, and it's kinda not likely I can re-install.
<kdb424> I'm ok with that if someone can give me all of the repos in a PM
<p_quarles> there's nothing to PM; you just need to change the word "feisty" to "gutsy"
<kdb424> ah, k
<p_quarles> edit as root, of course: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<kdb424> Yep. Thanks. I knew that part. I run Ubuntu, but I am not used to the KDE. I'm a gnome guy. I appreciate all of the help.
<Guest94288> kde is better than gnome
 * astromme_ sighs at Guest94288
<szrhawaii> how can i create a zip or a compressed file for some reason its not allowing me
<Guest88993> i just got a 4gb thumbdrive, and i'm thinking of doing a thumbdrive install of kubuntu on it. has anyone used it before, and can i use the non persistant part of the drive (not counting the OS proper) in the live OS?
<Guest94288> you can compress files with ark
<astromme_> szrhawaii: You can also do it on the command line: "tar cvzf filename.tar.gz filea fileb directorya" etc.....
<szrhawaii> im trying to make a zip instead of a tar.gz
<szrhawaii> i miss 3.5 beause it had it in dolphins settings
<szrhawaii> how do you do a zip from command line
<mluser> szrhawaii: man zip
<szrhawaii> ok do i have to put the file cource after that
<mluser> are you wanting to zip a file or directory?
<szrhawaii> a file
<mluser> zip zipname.zip file.txt
<szrhawaii> its an avi file
<szrhawaii> so it would be zip (file name).zip
<mluser> No
<szrhawaii> so its exactly how you wrote it
<mluser> if your file is movie.avi then type this 'zip movie.zip movie.avi
<szrhawaii> ok
<mluser> zip <zip filenane> <file to be zipped>
<mluser> bzip2 is a better option though
<szrhawaii> yeah but im sending it to a different os that doesnt have that kind of compression file allowed
<szrhawaii> so zip is good
<mluser> :)
<dwidmann> mluser:bzip2 is better, but pretty slow
<knic> what is the version number for KDE4.2 RC?
<dwidmann> hmm, probably something like 4.1.86 or 4.1.88
<knic> nvm looks like 4.1.96 thanks
<dwidmann> come to think of it, they've probably changed it since 4.1.86 ... I haven't synced up in a while
<dwidmann> when did they release the rc?
<knic> the day after yesterday
<dwidmann> so today
<burak_> hi  ?
<nhandler> Hi burak_
<burak_> everybody sleepin'
<nhandler> Not everyone, just people in certain parts of the world
<faileas> i just got a 4gb thumbdrive, and i'm thinking of doing a thumbdrive install of kubuntu on it. has anyone used it before, and can i use the non persistant part of the drive (not counting the OS proper) in the live OS? or would i be better off doing a full install on it?
<nhandler> faileas: I know ubuntu now has a utility to create a live usb. I am not sure if this works on kubuntu or not (it probably does). I would give that a try.
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<mDemocritus> k9copy stops responding 32% into ripping a dvd, any ideas where i can start looking?
<mDemocritus> fuck
<mDemocritus> OOPS so sorry, wrong window :(
<K`zan> a/topic
<darkdelusions> Stupid question is there a way to find out which version of the nvidia driver I am running installed 180 the other day but I think it reverted back
<darkdelusions> nm
<darkdelusions> Answered my own question :)
<prometheus77> i have a freaky apt-get error
<prometheus77> it tells me i have broken held packages and "package download failed"
<prometheus77> this is after i upgrade to 8.10
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<prometheus77> !ping
<prometheus77> APT Error. Context:    Package download failed,     Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.,     :
<DaSkreech> prometheus77: Get the package from P.U.C ?
<prometheus77> what is
<xxploit> any1else have this probelm while installing koffice-kde4 E: /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-back.png', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<quassel251> hey, there's a packaging error in the new RC1
<quassel251> nice, my name is quassel
<quassel251> anyway, I had to roll my own kmouth in kdeaccessibility
<quassel251> err kmouse
<quassel251> yes, kmouse has usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/male.png which steps on some other package which has the same icon
<White_Pelican> what is nepomuk?
<e-jat> whats the diff project-neon & kubuntu-experimental ?
<quassel251> how do you pronounce neopmuk?  why can't the java edition of seasame be used?
<White_Pelican> I have no clue
<quassel251> anyway, someone needs to address the packaging error in kmouse in the new 4.2 RC1.  male.png steps on another package in kdeaccessibility
<quassel251> my understanding of nepomuk or whatever is that it's hard to pronounce and performs some indexing service so later on you can search for things
<White_Pelican> oic
<White_Pelican> thanks for the info
<White_Pelican> my wife also needs a good font editor
<yousef_> can someone tell me how to reformat my usb drive to fat32
<_2> yousef_ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb     #careful with the dev/something    you want the exact device there   could be something like sdc1 if it's partitioned.    fdisk -l /dev/sd?
<quassel251> mscore and fontforge might handle some font editing jobs
<quassel251> never used them
<yousef_> device node = dev/sdc1
<White_Pelican> font forge isn't working for her
<White_Pelican> it creates broken fonts
<quassel251> gbdfed?  http://www.math.nmsu.edu/~mleisher/Software/gbdfed/
<quassel251> hmm, gbdfed probably isn't going work
<yousef_> _2 thanks i got it
<quassel251> I'd file a bug report against fontforge.  I don't see much more that that project
<quassel251> for truetpye font editing
<TraceRoute> how do i set specific icons to apps on the kicker panel?
<_2> right click
<TraceRoute> right click and?
<npurciful> hello about a bug #313318 on launchpad well it seems that the problem still exists and i was reading about the is was supposed to be fixed in KDE 4.2 RC1.
<kxmas> yeah, the weather applet was the first thing I looked for when I upgraded
<kxmas> annoying
<npurciful> yeah little bit
<Tm_T> npurciful: crash?
<gabriel__> hola alguien habla español
<Tm_T> !es | gabriel__
<ubottu> gabriel__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<npurciful> Tm_T: no
<npurciful> Tm_T: rss data engins
<kxmas> oh wow, never mind, LCD Weather is working!
<kxmas> I thought I had tried it
<Tm_T> npurciful: roger
<npurciful> Tm_T: why you ask about crashes
<Tm_T> npurciful: different thing I thought you were talking
<Tm_T> though you shouldn't been encountering anyway
<npurciful> well i did have plasmoids crash but resolved issue
<jam8oe> help me pls, my firefox doesnt load :(
<tweakedeh> When ever I use FireFox to download any file it wont let me save it to the desktop because I dont have the permissions to do so. Any Ideas?
<npurciful> tweakedeh: did you change the permissions
<npurciful> of ~/Desktop
<tweakedeh> npurciful: no I never touched them.
<Tm_T> tweakedeh: have you been running desktop apps with sudo?
<npurciful> did you run startx in konsol
<npurciful> with sudo
<tweakedeh> Tm_T: no
<tweakedeh> npurciful: x Server is running?
<david_> #kubuntu-de
<tweakedeh> would I just chmod 777 /home/tweaked/Deskop?
<npurciful> no chown USER.USER ~/Desktop
<npurciful> err sudo
<DaSkreech> npurciful: With sudo
<moj0rising> hi. can anyone tell me the proper place to discuss Jaunty topics on IRC?
<tweakedeh> Alright, thanks guys =]
<DaSkreech> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<npurciful> it think it is ubuntu+1
<moj0rising> sweet. thanks.
<npurciful> dang
<npurciful> its late
<_2> sudo chown -Rh $USER $HOME
<npurciful> yeah the would work
<moj0rising> anyone here know how I might go about remmoving proprietary video drivers via the command line?
<moj0rising> I'm using an NVidia card.
 * _2 says "sudo chown -Rh $USER $HOME" == strong medicine, good for what ales you.
<solid_liq> moj0rising: aptitude remove nvidia-glx
<_2> moj0rising how did you install the driver ?
<npurciful> Jockey or apt
<moj0rising> thanks. well does kubuntu install it automatically?? was thinking maybe that's the issue.
<npurciful> no there proprietary
<_2> moj0rising if that's the issue you can remove linux-restricted-<blah>
<moj0rising> hm. I'll try that too if this doesn't fly...
<moj0rising> oh. yeah. and I can try failsafe x! just remembered.   :)
<everyone_> hello
<everyone_> any real peaple here
 * _2 isn't going to say "hi everyone"  that sounds like a trap.
<everyone_> haha
<everyone_> trap
<_2> :)
<moj0rising> hi. a couple.  How's it going?
<realmatt> What are some really good fast paced country songs that would get a crowd going.  Must be sung by males.  Simmilar to Heartland by George Strait
 * _2 never really was off topic,      mmm compaired to that...
 * DaSkreech laughs
<mot_> has anybody else noticed that kubuntu 8.10 (kde 4.2rc1 or even 4.1.4) absolutely will not retain settings?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<mot_> doesn't retain the location/placement of folder view windows (even when widgets are "locked")
<mot_> won't retain program settings (i have autoconnect enabled on knetworkmanager and everytime i reboot it is unchecked)
<mot_> anybody else notice this stuff?
<DaSkreech> This is on login?
<mot_> yes
<mot_> anytime i restart x
<kerry_> hi all
<mot_> everything reverts to 'default' settings.
<mot_> it's really, really annoying.
<mot_> nothing "takes".
<DaSkreech> Haven't noticed that here
<mot_> well
<kerry_> anybody know how to assign a keyboard shortcut to the application launcher in kde4?
<mot_> i don't know how the hell i'm the only person
<kerry_> on plasma
<mot_> i KNOW this is happening to other people and it's not just my imagination
<mot_> because i'm using kde 4.x on three different machines.
<mot_> two kubuntu, one arch linux
<mot_> the behavior is the same.
<DaSkreech> kerry_: alt+F2 ?
<kerry_> no, not that... sorry if i called it by the wrong name, i'm a newbie :)   - it was Alt-F1 in Suse, now that doesn't work anymore
<kerry_> (and i can't find an option to change/set it)
<kerry_> the 'start menu'
<DaSkreech> kerry_: Oh yeah that.
<magoo_> does anybody know of any issues with kubunto with a nividia gforce 6800 video card?
<magoo_> kubunto verison 8.10
<magoo_> i've installed it, and can use the o.s fine in recovery mode, i used the recommend drives for the video card but it wont work in generic mode
<theajaysharma> I have a normal gnome ubuntu install (8.10) and want to check out 4.2 rc1.  I enabled the "recommended updates" and added the experimental repo, can I just 'apt-get install kde' at that point?
<theajaysharma> sorry, I know it's a basic question...
<magoo_> i'm stuck
<magoo_> my question is probably very basic as well
<Ch1ppy> Hey, I was previously on KDE 4.2 Beta 2 and MSN was working in Kopete, but I upgraded to the RC just now and MSN support seems to be gone, despite no mention of this in the release announcement. Is there any way I can enable it and/or go back to beta 2?
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: have Libmsn installed?
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: That was the first thing I checked
<DaSkreech> magoo_: Hmm?
<tbr281> i'm trying to install google earth and every time i the setup appears it says that it has no write permissions on the install directory
<tbr281> can anyone help?
<faileas> tbr281: got sudo?
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: libmsn0.1 4.0~beta1svn77-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1
<tbr281> i did that already
<DaSkreech> tbr281: try sudo
<bvalek2> tbr281: use sudo
<tbr281> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372716
<tbr281> thats what i tried^
<tbr281> at the bottom
<tbr281> if there is a different way please enlighten me
<bvalek2> tbr281: do you know sudo?
<bvalek2> this is what you have to do in command line: sudo GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<darkdelusions> If i remember correctly isnt google earth in the medibuntu repo
<bvalek2> it will ask for your password again, and the installer will have the necessary permissions
<magoo_> dasskreech
<magoo_> sorry, dont know how to msg you
<darkdelusions> tbr281: follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and add the repo then just do a sudo apt-get install googleearth-4.3
<DaSkreech> !tab | magoo_
<ubottu> magoo_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaSkreech> magoo_: you have a nvidia card and your drivers don't work?
<tbr281> thnx darkdelusions that worked
<roccolord> anybody having problems with kmail in 4.2rc on 8.10?
<HughCock> Is adept the default package manager for KDE4?
<darkdelusions> email software still exist :)
<roccolord> HughCock: in kubuntu it is
<darkdelusions> HughCock: yes
<Black_Monkey> HughCock: it is for kubuntu 8.10, but it's a distro thing
<Ch1ppy> Does anyone have any ideas for getting MSN working in Kopete in the new RC?
<roccolord> HughCock: will change in 9.04
<roccolord> Ch1ppy: doesn't look to be compiled with msn support
<HughCock> hmmm ok... because i use kubuntu and theres like 3 to choose from.. ill use adapt i guess
<DaSkreech> HughCock: No
<DaSkreech> There is no default package manager for KDE4
<Ch1ppy> roccolord: Odd, why would they do that when it was working in Beta 2 :S
<DaSkreech> roccolord: What kind of errors?
<roccolord> DaSkreech: crash on startup :)
<DaSkreech> roccolord: Lets see
<roccolord> Ch1ppy: well I don't know but as you said it worked find in 4.2beta2, and I read that it wasn't enable in 9.04 yet either
<darkdelusions> roccolord: I was able to load it withou a problem
<roccolord> darkdelusions: ok but do you have any accounts configured?
<Ch1ppy> roccolord: I read the release announcement very closely. That specifically said no MSN support in only the Jaunty section
<DaSkreech> roccolord: Where did you see that about 9.04 ?
<darkdelusions> roccolord: i am setting that up now
<DaSkreech> roccolord: kmail crashed on mail check here
<roccolord> DaSkreech: in launchpad
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<roccolord> Ch1ppy: yeah you are right, it's not stated that it chouldn't work for 8.10, as it did for beta1
<roccolord> DaSkreech: ok damn...
<Ch1ppy> roccolord: Indeed, so it *should* work... :S
<darkdelusions> odd
<darkdelusions> I was just able to pull all the mail from my gmail account without a crash
<roccolord> Ch1ppy: well yeah but as you see it's not even possible to add wlm accounts
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: Might have to wait a few days
<Ch1ppy> roccolord: Yeah. The release announcement really should be updated to reflect that then, especially since there's no way to go back to beta2
<Ch1ppy> It's highly annoying for me
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: Mention that in #kubuntu-devel
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: Will do
<roccolord> Ch1ppy: the kopete package depend on libmsn anymore
<Ch1ppy> roccolord: It does depend on libmsn, and libmsn is installed on my system
<roccolord> Ch1ppy: in rc that is, it would if it was compiled with msn support
<Ch1ppy> roccolord: Oh, you're asking if it does depend on it?
<DaSkreech> Hmm I updated to RC and instantly it told me that libmsn wasn't needed and I could remove it so I did
<roccolord> Ch1ppy: aptitude show kopete | grep msn
<darkdelusions> roccolord: I had no issue with kmail after i droped an account into it
<darkdelusions> *shrug*
<Ch1ppy> roccolord: Not there -_-
<roccolord> DaSkreech: well that's because kopete doesn't depend on libmsn in rc
<DaSkreech> roccolord: What is your crash message?
<DaSkreech> roccolord: Well it must cause I sure didn't install it
<roccolord> Ch1ppy: yeah kopete doesn't depend on libmsn as it should if it where compiled with msn support
<Ch1ppy> roccolord: Yeah, that makes sense. Annoying
<roccolord> Ch1ppy: yeah not the best start of the day :) no mail and no msn :)
<turuburu> hi guys
<bvalek2> hi
<turuburu> i m thinking to upgrade my intrepid
<_2> anyone ever setup exim4 for as a local smtp server ?
<DaSkreech> turuburu: to?
<turuburu> is upgrading to jaunty safe yet, or there are still bugs and breaks? i mean from practical experience. i know officially i must not put it yet, i m just asking if someone tried it
<_2> i was wondering if anyone has tried this, or if i'm just wasting my time with it ???
<_2> prolly should ask in the generic channel tho
<turuburu> otherwise i ll partly try to upgrade to kde 4.2 rc 1 from the announced deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main. did this work for others ok?
<DaSkreech> turuburu: breaks are happening now
<darkdelusions> turuburu: Kde 4.2 rc 1 has been running smooth for me
<_2> breaks are good
<_2> if you want/need to stop something like an automobile
<DaSkreech> check your spelling
<_2> DaSkreech whom ?
<Ch1ppy> turuburu: Upgrading to the RC (not Jaunty) worked great for me, aside from the unmentioned lack of MSN support in Kopete
<DaSkreech> brakes versus breaks
<_2> oh that.    heh i can't spell snot anyway
<DaSkreech> snot was spelt correctly
<_2> :)
<turuburu> darkdelusions and Ch1ppy thanks. you encourage me at least to upgrade my intrepid to kde 4.2 rc 1
<turuburu> do any plasmoids miss at new kde 4.2?
<DaSkreech> turuburu: I would never recommend upgrading to a +1 unless it was in beta and even then only if you know how to track down problems and fix them
<_2> so no experts with exim4 hangen' round ?
<Ch1ppy> turuburu: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidKDE42Upgrades has a list
<DaSkreech> turuburu: Some must have
<turuburu> DaSkreech: ok i dont go to jaunty
<darkdelusions> Ch1ppy: when i got into kopete i have an option for windows live messenger which is the same as msn do u not have that option?
<turuburu> i had tried another ppa also with kde-nightly. i hope the kubuntu-experimental is more quality packaged since it was proposed at kubuntu.org. right?
<HughCock> Is KDE 4.2 going stable maybe this month hopefully?
<Ch1ppy> darkdelusions: I do not. Are you on the RC?
<turuburu> HughCock: it will be finished end of this month, they prepare release parties
<darkdelusions> Ch1ppy: no I am on the RC
<darkdelusions> Ch1ppy: Version 4.1.85 (KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.2 Beta2))
<darkdelusions> oh RC
<darkdelusions> my bad
<turuburu> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main
<turuburu> 
<turuburu> anyone tried kde-nightly from the other project-neon ppa?
<Ch1ppy> darkdelusions: Yeah, it worked great on beta 2, hence the irritation becuase I cannot switch back :(
<turuburu> sorry for the extra lines. mistake of irc client
<Ch1ppy> turuburu: the experimental contains the regular snapshots like betas and RCs, whereas the nightlies are going to be unstable
<turuburu> ok i had really bad experience with nightly. now i get it.
<turuburu> krandrtray was crashing, konqueror was crashing, etc
<turuburu> and i could not find weather plugin
<_2>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
<DaSkreech> turuburu: Nightlies are as stated nightly. If they grab them at the wrong time you get horribly broken stuff
<turuburu> ok i go with experimental. will it use the same .kde configuration directory?
<DaSkreech> The experimental pretty much use released tarballs
<turuburu> is there danger to loose any settins?
<DaSkreech> turuburu: yes back up if you have data you can lose
<DaSkreech> turuburu: Oh wait. no but backup anyway
<turuburu> then i ll not backup ;)
<turuburu> let's see
<turuburu> when kde 4.2 will be officially at interpid. begining of feb, or after jaunty release?
<_2> everything is completely automated, and nothing can possibly go wrong can possibly go wrong can possibly go wrong can possibly go wrong can possibly go wrong can possibly go wrong can possibly go wrong
<turuburu> :D
<turuburu> ok i made aptitude update, full-upgrade gives me a lot of trouble
<turuburu> i ll make the safe-upgrade first, then full-upgrade.
<DaSkreech> turuburu: On the day it comes out
<turuburu> safe-upgrade wants to remove amarok-nightly
<turuburu> there is a mess of installation from various ppa and repos
<turuburu> let's see the power of aptitude
<_2> see earlier message   ^
<turuburu> i hope there is way to go back to old version if i disable later the experimental repo, right? :)
<_2> only a remove and reinstall
<_2> apt* does not downgrad gracefully
<_2> e
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: Techincally you can go back to Beta 2
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: Oh?
<DaSkreech> You can tell apt a version number to install
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: orly... would it do that nicely? I'm guessing not eh
<turuburu> -2: to remove completely kde and reinstall, u mean?
<darkdelusions> Ch1ppy: well looking threw the RC stuff I did find this i know it refers to jaunty but it could be why msn is missing
<darkdelusions> MSN support for Kopete will go in to Jaunty before it is released, however.
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: Long as you did it for each package :)
<_2> turuburu yeah   it's the cleanest way to downgrade    probably not the "only" way, but the easiest
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: Ouch -_-. Guess I'm waiting and using aMSN in the interim then :)
<DaSkreech> It's having some issues being packaged now it seems
<darkdelusions> I fail at coppy and paste
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: Cheers! has kmess been packaged?
<DaSkreech>  !info kmess
<darkdelusions> Ch1ppy: the red tape needed to include libmsn in main has not been cleared yet. MSN support for Kopete will go in to Jaunty before it is released, however.
<Ch1ppy> darkdelusions: That's Jaunty; it's in Intrepid
<turuburu> i hope krandrtray will work ok when disabling monitors at kde 4.2 experimental
<DaSkreech> darkdelusions: ha ha it should go in as soon as the alpha freeze lifts
<turuburu> generally new kde 4.2 is very beautiful. it has all what it needs
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: It has. I didn't know about that, will check it out
<darkdelusions> Meh I just figured that was why you dont see it but dunno
<darkdelusions> tired and thinking hurts :)
<turuburu> i suppose also kernel .28 with ext4 will be great :)...anyone installed it at intrepid? did it work without problems? anything broke at system?
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: Hm, that looks decent. I will check it out... thanks!
<turuburu> kdebase-workspace-wallpapers failed to install :S
<DaSkreech> Wake up you stupid bot
<DaSkreech> !info kmess
<ubottu> kmess (source: kmess): Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<turuburu> also icons failed to install or upgrade
<DaSkreech> Booo
<turuburu> why? because i do the upgrade running already kde?
<DaSkreech> !info kmess jaunty
<ubottu> kmess (source: kmess): Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<DaSkreech> What? What about version 2.0 ?
<DaSkreech> turuburu: Dunno most people have some differences in the system
<turuburu> DaSkreech: u talk about what exactly?
<DaSkreech> Why your packages are failing
<_2> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<turuburu> ok now i do full-upgrade
<darkdelusions> but but u is so much easy to type the you
<darkdelusions> wow
<darkdelusions> ok
<turuburu> it wants to remove plasmoids :(. why? kde 4.1 plasmoids are not compatible with 4.2 ones?
<darkdelusions> time to sleep i cant type tonight
<turuburu> i especially like plasmoid-weather and teacooker at 4.1. can i compile them for 4.2?
<DaSkreech> turuburu: no they aren't
<DaSkreech> Yes you probably can
<DaSkreech> They may have replacements already
<DaSkreech> but if not you can try to recompile
<turuburu> ah. above it says the reason why it wants to remove. it says that all these depends from libplasma2 but this is not installable!?
<turuburu> any idea about?
<DaSkreech> after 4.2 the API is locked so eerything here out should work
<DaSkreech> apt-get install libplasma2
<DaSkreech> see what it says
 * _2 point DaSkreech out to the spelling nazi'
<DaSkreech> apt-get install v && s/ee/eve
<_2> DaSkreech now it looks like you can't spell snot
<turuburu> DaSkreech: it says it is already installed. it is set at manually installed.
<turuburu> and to run apt-get -f install to fix the broken kde-icons-oxygen
<DaSkreech> go then
<turuburu> apt-get -f install proposes to remove kdelibs5-dev
<DaSkreech> that shouldn't kill you
<tbr281> where do i go to ucheck for distro upgrades in kde4?
<tbr281> check*
<tbr281> after upgrading to kubuntu 8.10 i got lost :P
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DaSkreech> tbr281: There are no distro upgrades from 8.10
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: could go to jaunty(?)
<tbr281> what about kde?
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: You don't have a check for that
<DaSkreech> tbr281: What about it?
<Tm_T> _2: stop
<tbr281> where do i go to check for upgrades?
<Xembalo> hello, on my test-system i'm using jaunty and updated to kde 4.2 rc yesterday. but now the screen is compleately black or white after login... what could i do?
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: true, but its an option
<_2> Tm_T ?
<ActionParsnip> tbr281: sudo apt-gt update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo atpt-get dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: But there is no check for it :-P
<tbr281> it used to be in the package manager
<ActionParsnip> tbr281: is your system malfunctioning?
<DaSkreech> tbr281: normal updates to KDE are just updates
<turuburu> DaSkreech: how come aptitude could not handle this issue, but apt-get -f install could? i thought aptitude is better. as it seems it depends th case,r ight?
<Xembalo> on terminal, "sudo plasma" brings the message: plasma crashes
<ActionParsnip> tbr281: still is, irc is a text based interface so I give CLI based commands
<DaSkreech> turuburu: aptitude depends on apt which depends on dpkg
<ActionParsnip> Xembalo: users can run plasma, no need for sudo
<Xembalo> plasma(4478): Communication problem with  "plasma" , it probably crashed.
<Xembalo> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<Xembalo> basti@basti-linux:~$ KCrash: Application 'plasma' crashing...
<ActionParsnip> Xembalo: try: killall plasma; mv ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc_old
<ActionParsnip> Xembalo: then logout
<turuburu> still not fixed neither icons, neither libplasma2
<_2> turuburu "they cay aptitude is better because of better dependancy resolution"  but i find it to be less affective at actually fixing things than apt.   precisely because it will more easily remove things that are in the way.
<Xembalo> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll try
<turuburu> i have an error message that the same icon at kdeoffice-data-kde4. maybe removing this can help
<ActionParsnip> _2: its the same difference
<_2> s=cay=say=
<_2> ActionParsnip no it's not.
<turuburu> -2: i see
<ActionParsnip> _2: ive resolved all issues with apt and very rarely see aptitude used in guides
<turuburu> i think my problems are related to some koffice ppa
<turuburu> i ll try to disable some of repos
<turuburu> and update upgrade again
<_2> ActionParsnip right, and one good example would be to attempt to remove exim4  on a debian system  using first aptitude remove   then apt-get remove    the aptitude remove will not remove it.  apt will.
<ActionParsnip> _2: i dont have aptitude / synaptic etc installed on my system as apt does everything. theres another i removed too. I dont understand why their are so many, apt is geat
<ActionParsnip> _2: and maybe synaptic for gui folks
<_2> deselect
<turuburu> still mess
<turuburu> should i disable intrepid_backports?
<ActionParsnip> _2: debget
<ActionParsnip> _2: tbh i usually use apt-build these days
<DaSkreech> turuburu: Ack. Remove koffice
<turuburu> let's see
<_2> ah.   i have never used dselect but see ubiquity using it so i assume it has it's place too
<turuburu> didnt work this
<turuburu> it events tells me that digikam is deffective
<turuburu> anyway
<turuburu> i will just do maybe what aptitude say, remove all this
<turuburu> libkexiv2-3{a} libkipi-common{a} libkipi0{a} libplasma2{a} plasmoid-lancelot{a} plasmoid-previewer{a}
<turuburu>   python-plasma-examples{u}
<turuburu>  
<turuburu>  
<turuburu> :(....sorry again. bad editor
<_2> brake
<Firefishe> I'm running Intrepid with the kde beta 4.2 beta release.  When I plug in my sansa usb player, it's not recognized.  How can I control this function?  I have usbmount and the like, installed.
<ActionParsnip> turuburu: make a little note of whats uninstalled and then reinstall it when its done
<turuburu> ActionParsnip: thanks for idea
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<Firefishe> to my knowledge, it should function just like any other usb drive
<Firefishe> let me check
<_2> ActionParsnip there is also a big note in /var/log/dpkg.log
<ActionParsnip> _2: regarding what?
<_2> the little note
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  Nope.
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: unplug it, replug it in then if its powered on and not detected, run dmesg | tail
<Firefishe> k
<turuburu> -2 thanks
<_2> welcome
<Firefishe> It's getting power, that's it.  Let me check dmesg
<turuburu> 4.1.96 is version 4.2 rc 1?
<turuburu> haha. already with half new kde 4.2 install, old 4.1 missed K-meny icon
<turuburu> apt did not resolve problem, let's see with aptitude
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  Here's the output:  http://rafb.net/p/qHezPb12.html
<turuburu> so anyone install new kerner 2.6.28 at intrepid?
<Salze> Hi, I have some issues with KDE 4.2 RC I did not have with beta 2. Are bugreports welcome? If so, on launchpad, or anywhere else?
<turuburu> pfff. installation ended with 30!! broken packages
<turuburu> because kdebaseruntime not configured yet
<turuburu> i ll reboot
<_2> no
<_2> pfft.
<_2> Salze   i'm not sure where they are taking bug reports for that.   but yes there have been several complaining about it.
<_2> i would think "launchpad" but not sure.
<Tm_T> Salze: yes please bugreports, launchpad is fine
<Salze> Ok, thx.
<Firefishe> wb turuburu
<turuburu> great
<turuburu> i m at new kde 4.2
<turuburu> with no icons at all
<turuburu> no menu icons, no k icons, nothing about icons
<turuburu> :D
<turuburu> a whole mess
<turuburu> i ll go see what happens
<Firefishe> I'm sticking with beta 2 for a while ;)
<turuburu> i ll will pastebin to see what i mean
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip:  Any idea what that might be?
<_2> turuburu sudo dpkg --configure -a --force-all
<turuburu> _2 thanks let's see
<_2> turuburu follow with    sudo apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> turuburu: rename all ~/.kde folders and reboot, you'll get a stock set which should be nicer
<gabo> alguien que me diga que es este programa???
<_2> he'll need to finish his install at any rate though
<turuburu> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: i think you need to websearch the errors you have, yuo could try disabling acpi in kernel to see if it helps any
<turuburu> _2 this seems to worked. what exactly did this? now install proceeds!
<Firefishe> So I have to lose my power control to mount usb devices?
<gabo> i need help
<_2> turuburu you're welcome.
<Firefishe> well, that's why it's called a beta ;)
<Firefishe> okay, off to the web
<_2> !es | gabo es ?
<ubottu> gabo es ?: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<turuburu> _2 the comns u told dpkg: kdebase-runtime: dependency problems, but configuring anyway as you request
<turuburu> i like this "anyway"
<turuburu> what means to "configure" them? what it did?
<turuburu> it told them "work and shut up" ? :D
<_2> turuburu yes
<_2> turuburu that was the  "--force-all"   you can  "man dpkg" and read all about it.
<DaSkreech> turuburu: well if you have 30 packages missing :-P
<turuburu> cool. i ll keep this one. till now i thought i was handling good the installations. i think once more i used this force all in my life
<ActionParsnip> force-all can be dead useful sometimes
<turuburu> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> don't use it zealously though or you'll break stuff
<_2> DaSkreech they were just loop depending most likely
<turuburu> this was the most messy installation
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> turuburu: I can get you to beat it in 3 minutes
<turuburu> intrepid already installed from hardy, with kde-nightly, koffice2 beta, so many unofficial repots etc
<DaSkreech> upgrade to jaunty
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: install gentoo ;)
<ActionParsnip> much harder
<turuburu> no i will not update till rc
<ActionParsnip> for those not accustomed to gentoo installs
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: install $myFIRSTdistro
<noaXess> hi all
<turuburu> last time i was updating to intrepid betas , i regreted it hard. i could not even mount media
<noaXess> hm.. was disconnected..
<turuburu> all this for the impatience to use new kde ;)
<noaXess> is there a place to post a screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: mandrake 6 was fine for me
 * _2 does  apt-get install gentoo   ... nothing to it.
<turuburu> now ti asks me about /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc. should it be replaced with new version?
<ActionParsnip> hahahahaha
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Yeah but you didn't make it now did you?
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: make what?
<ActionParsnip> turuburu: i'd keep yours
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: A new distro
<_2> turuburu that's at your discression,   if you don't care just say yes
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: true, its made by some dudes in france afaik
<turuburu> i think i ll say yes. manually i never edited this file. but i ll keep a backup of old
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Right. try start with just a kernel and shell and then install the rest of what would be a distro yourself :0
<DaSkreech> turuburu: good move
<turuburu> stilll one broken package. guess what? icons again :D
<Firefishe> bbl
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: i do in gentoo, and have done successfully a few times
<turuburu> i will restart anyway for the new changes
<_2> turuburu just restart the gui
<_2> no reason to reboot
<turuburu> yes alt+ctrl+backspace
<turuburu> that's what i do
<turuburu> brb
<_2> ok
<ActionParsnip> _2: a cold boot is a god way to test booting all the way through, especially with an upgrade like that
<DaSkreech> or logout and press alt=E
<DaSkreech> alt+E
<robin0800> Firefox Problem http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/104767/
<_2> ActionParsnip so is   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | robin0800
<ubottu> robin0800: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<tommi> Hello everyone! Hope Someone could help me out a little... I have this problem with booting Kubuntu 8.10. The progress bar stops several times while booting and doesn't do anything unless I press a key... It's a really anoying problem. All help appreciated.
<_2> tommi boot with   "nosplash"  and see where it's hanging, and possably why
<ActionParsnip> tommi: boot to recovery console and edit /boot/grub/menu.list so that you have the nosplash option
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | tommi
<ubottu> tommi: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> tommi: you can then watch the boot instead of a meaningless progress bar
<_2> more or less
<tommi> All right, thanks guys! I'll look into that.
<_2> without adding verbose you still aren't really watching much.
<toki_> hey guys im looking for 8.10 support
<toki_> ubuntu
<_2> #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> toki_: you're in the right place
<toki_> ok im new to ubuntu and im having resolution probalms drivers are good but it wont reconize my display tried the displayconfig but it wont load in the terminal
<mtux> I'm Using KDE 4.2 RC1 on Kubuntu 8.10 (Updated one hour ago) , and Plasma crashes on KDE Login! The backtrace is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/104768/
<ActionParsnip> toki_: what video card?
<toki_> nvidia fx5200
<_2> drivers are good but it wont reconize my display <<< sounds like a contradiction to me.
<toki_> ok well my display is my 32" flat screen
<robin0800> ActionParsnip: posted as requested still think its 4.2rc that has removed a shared library it worked before last update
<ActionParsnip> toki_: did yuo gksudo nvidia-settings ?
<toki_> no
<ummels> Just installed KDE 4.2 RC1 on Kubuntu 8.10, too. Seems that Kopete is not compiled with libmsn enabled anymore. Any reasons for this?
<ActionParsnip> toki_: do so, follow onscreen instructions if you get any, or simply set your resolution
<_2> ummels i hear that it's some red tape with permission from M$
<toki_> ok the same thing is happening like when i try to start the app  it says its opening but never does just starts another line
<_2> ummels "should" be worked out before it goes beta   at least that's what scuttel butt has to say about it
<Tm_T> _2: ummels: only because there's no new enough release from libmsn
<ummels> _2: are you referring to jaunty or intrepid?
<Tm_T> ummels: I think we get that libmsn thingie solved soon, if not, slap me hard
<_2> ummels intrepid
<ActionParsnip> toki_: to configure your installed driver you need to get that app running (or manually configure xorg.conf, your choice)
<kyle__> do you guys reckon jaunty's development packages are worth going to? Because intrepid's bugs are killing me softly
<robin0800> ummels: delayed approval from microsoft due to christmass
<Tm_T> robin0800: ?
<toki_> ok i just not sure why its not load im a complete noob to linux
<Tm_T> kyle__: no, unless you know what you're doing
<kyle__> OK thnx Tm_T
<ummels> Thanks four your answers
<robin0800> Tm_T: its on the release page
 * Tm_T looks
<_2> kyle__ if a release is too buggy then upgrading to an alpha would be "less buggy" ???     err ummm maybe not.
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | toki_
<ubottu> toki_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> toki_: read that its dead helpful
<tommi> Okay, I rebooted in recovery mode to see why the boot stalls, but there are no error messages, it looks like a perfectly normal boot, except that it stops at random places and I have to press a random key so that the proceeds. I had to press a key at least 20 times to get through the booting... It seems really weird...
<kyle__> kde4 still has a lot to be ironed out
<_2> yeah,
<Tm_T> though its fine here
<Tm_T> but then again I guess I'm not "normal user"
<ActionParsnip> runs ok here but i dont use kwin
<_2> tommi that does seem a bit odd indeed.   you have waited to make sure that you aren't pressing keys for naught ?
<Tm_T> robin0800: sorry I fail to see anything about MS approval
<robin0800> _2: blutooth ati drivers firefox all not working now
<ActionParsnip> tommi: i'd run an fsck and a memory test just to take those out of the equation
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: choose one and work on it
<Tm_T> robin0800: ah, now I notice, though different thing
<_2> robin0800 o.O
<_2> Tm_T what was  "<Tm_T> _2: stop"  ?
<robin0800> Tm_T: Note that due to the holidays, the red tape needed to include libmsn in main has not been cleared yet. MSN support
<ummels> robin0800: But this refers to Jaunty, not to Intrepid. In Intrepid (using packages from the PPA) Kopete with MSN support worked fine with the 4.2 Beta 2 packages, but is broken in 4.2. RC1
<robin0800> ummels: correct so is firefox install
<Tm_T> robin0800: aye, IIRC nothing to do with MS
<toki_> ok i see what i need to do but how do i do it
<ame> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> _2: you were talking nonsense to DaSkreech
<robin0800> Tm_T: msn is microsoft
<DaSkreech> kyle__: what needs ironing out?
<_2> Tm_T the typos ?     heh  ok.
<Tm_T> robin0800: yes, but, bah, still that issue isn't involving MS (:
<robin0800> Tm_T:  libmsn is it needs approval
<Tm_T> robin0800: it needs approval to get into main, but not from MS IIRC
<Tm_T> robin0800: feel free to prove me wrong, as I might not know everything (it happens I heard)
<DaSkreech> Everything in main should only need approval from one company to get there
<Tm_T> exactly
<robin0800> Tm_T: red tape needed to include libmsn in main has not been cleared yet think that means msn aproval?
<_2> red tape     hmmmm
<Tm_T> robin0800: no, that means Ubuntu devels find it good enough to be in ain
<Tm_T> main
<_2> red tape != yellow ribbon
<_2> everything in main should be gpl'd    no?
<_2> or is that debian mentality ?
<Tm_T> how libmsn is not gpl?
<_2> i didn't say it wasn't     did i?
<Tm_T> no you didn't, did I say you did? :--P
<ummels> So what's the problem with the KDE 4.2RC1 packages for Intrepid? I have libmsn0.1 installed from PPA, but kopete doesn't seem linked to it.
<_2> i only asked if main was 100% gpl
<_2> you implied that i implied or insenuated or something insane
<Tm_T> _2: I always do
<robin0800> Tm_T: whose is the eed tape?
<robin0800> red
<Tm_T> robin0800: in this case, I do not know exactly who's stopping us, prolly libmsn needs some polishing so Canonical can say "we support it"
<_2> ummels it's not.   as far as i can tell
<robin0800> Tm_T: why mention msn then?
<Tm_T> robin0800: MSN support in Kopete depends on libmsn these days
<ActionParsnip> could just run msn messenger via wine (not live messenger)
<Tm_T> ummels: 1) that libmsn from whatever ppa is old, so may break with latest MSN server upgrades
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: it's not the same (:
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: depends what you need from the protocol
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: or client
<_2> could grab raw packets from the protocal headers and hope they are yours....    err maybe not.
<ummels> Tm_T: So Kopete from RC1 needs a newer version of libmsn than Kopete from Beta2?
<Tm_T> ummels: no, prolly even that Kopete from beta2 fails now
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: exactly, so its not always a bad choice, it has benefits :)
<ummels> Tm_T: yesterday it worked just fine
<Tm_T> ummels: anyway, I'm poking fellows if this could be fixed soon and all
<ummels> Anyway, if MSN support is broken it should be in the release announcement (in the Intrepid section, not just in the Jaunty section)
<ummels> Tm_T: Thanks a lot
<Tm_T> ummels: I don't think it was planned to be broken (:)
<ummels> hehe
<ActionParsnip> could just drop msn like dropping microsoft's OS
<_2> yep
<_2> what kind of default fork bomb protection does hardy or intrepid have ?
<toki_> i cant get the displayconfig or nvidia settings to run from the terminal
<_2> toki_ have you tried    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<toki_> no im new to all this so i dont know much
<_2> toki_ well try it, and follow it with a test of the gui.  startx
<DaSkreech> _2: install spork
<ActionParsnip> toki_: nvidia-settings needs an x server to run
<ActionParsnip> toki_: try a reboot
<_2> if it gets you into xorg then you can run the other commands
<_2> DaSkreech spork ?
<DaSkreech> Better protection than a fork
<DaSkreech> I would tell you to remove FUSE to assist with the bomb part
<toki_> action parsnips. i have the nvidia x server
<ActionParsnip> toki_: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-settings
<_2> no i'm serious this time.   (believe that if you dare)   have they set any ulimit or anything to prevent a forkbomb or runaway process from bringing down the whole system ?
<ame> hello ... i've some trouble with graphical card... nvidia geforce fx5200... i've tried all the driver for nvidia, but the only one that seems to work is nvidia-glx-depency, but it runs at low resolution (max 800x600) and i know that it can work at more high resolution... what can I do?
<peterz> I can't seem to install kubuntu-desktop on jaunty -- complaining that kdebase-runtime is still .85 whilst it requires >=.96
<_2> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<_2>    Jackalope  o.O   <.<    O.o   >.>
<toki_> none of that did anything
<_2> toki_ none of that did anything ?    can you clearify that jsut a little please ?
<_2> do you mean that the problem remains unchanged ?
<toki_> sorry im just frustrated
<_2> yes computers are enfuriating
<toki_> anytime i try to run displayconfig or nvidia settings it starts to open the app but then it justs stops and another line comes up in the terminal no error just nothing
<dr_willis> so are women, and pets. and kids.. and.. err life..
<dr_willis> :)
<_2> dr_willis hmmm i wouldn't know.
<dr_willis> You have none of the above :)
<dr_willis> You Live on IRC! :)
<dr_willis> where you can BAN all your problems away
<_2> :)))
<amerigo> i was ame
<ka> Hi
<_2> toki_ lets clearify one other term being used here.  by terminal do you mean a terminal emulator running inside of xorg   or a real console tty  ?
<toki_> hell i dont know
<ka> Is it possible to load different plasmoids on different desktops?
<Takahani> Hi, after the upgrade to KDE 4.2 RC, WLM poete plugin no longer works, is this normal ?
<dr_willis> !term
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about term
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Takahani> poete = kopete
<Takahani> kubuntu 8.10
<Tm_T> Takahani: known
<_2> toki_  terminal emulators have title bars and scroll bars and window borders and things like that.   consoles are full screen
<ka> Takahani: What is the WLM plugin?
<Takahani> Tm_T:ok. Any workaround
<Takahani> ka: msn
<dr_willis> 'console' = alt-ctrl-f1 Consoles :)
<toki_> ok term emu the one you access through applications
<Takahani> ka:w***s Live messenger
<ka> Takahani: I will try it my self and see if I can load it...
<Takahani> ka: okay, i wasn't able on two different machine
<_2> toki_ ok.  and you tried  kdesudo nvidia-config      use the tab key cause i may not have called it by the right name... ?
<Takahani> ka: but they are 64 bit
<_2> !tab > toki_
<ubottu> toki_, please see my private message
<amerigo> i got problem with nvidia driver... i've istalled nvidia xserver then i've run as root nvidia-xconfig.... now the login is in text mode.. and I can't go in graphical mode  at login ...
<amerigo> azzzzzzz
<dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings  i think are the 2 commands..
<_2> @ toki_   ^
<dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig is the NON-X program that geenrates a new xorg.conf file
<dr_willis> nvidia-settings is the X app that teaks the x config
<_2> @ toki_   ^
<ka> I have 64 bit too.
<Takahani> also anyone else have Xorg memory > 500 Mo after some hours with kde 4, kubuntu 8.10, nvidia, 64 bit
<ummels> takahani: ka: same problem on 32 bit
<Takahani> ?
<dr_willis> ive had no issues with nvidia on 64bit
<Takahani> ummels: ok
<dr_willis> or 32bit. :)
<Takahani> dr_willis: after upgrade to kde 4.2 RC ?
<ka> *afk*
<_2> dr_willis thanks for that heads up.    and can you maybe point toki_ in the right dirrection there. he's already tired of messing with it. and really needs some "good" help in place of my advice.
<dr_willis> Takahani,  yep. One machine is upgrade.. it worked fine.. which suprised me. :)
<dr_willis> Im off to take the wife to the Dr. Office in about 10 min..
<Takahani> dr_willis: yea, it may be a bug :p
<dr_willis> a lot of other peoples have issues with ugradingubuntu and nvidia drivers..  - ibe heard of no issues from upgrading to kde 4.2 however
<dr_willis> and i recently did  install the 4.2 beta 2 on this box with a nvidia 8800 and no issues
<_2> we are hearing issues with the 4.2 rc1 tho
<Qrawl> I updated, and now KDE has disappeared
<Takahani> dr_willis: no issue here with nvidia except msn plugin and Xorg huge memory leak
<Qrawl> im on Ubuntu now
<ka> Takahani: I have 90 MB by Xorg, system been running since 0900...
<Qrawl> anybody having problems?  I updated KDE and it disappeared
<Qrawl> I go to login screen and its not even there anymore
<ka> _2: No problems here either
<Qrawl> am I the only one?
<DaSkreech> Qrawl: you are missing some package I would guess
<toki_> ok ive been able to get to this through the admin bar it wont let me change my resolution it doesnt reconize my display
<amerigo> screen text at login , but i don't think to be the same situation
<ka> Not even xorg leak...unless you call 90 mb a leak (which I would, had I not 8GB of ram)
<Qrawl> it says unmet dependencies for :   kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data
<ka> But I am running without compositing for the moment...
<DaSkreech> Qrawl: install kdebase-workspace-data
<Takahani> ka: do you use gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<_2> ka i would think 10m of ram used by xorg a leak.
<Takahani> ka: i suspect it to be the leaker
<Qrawl> DaSkreech: ok, I dont want to mess anything up.  I installed Kubuntu from scratch, then added the experimental line to my sources, then upgraded.  thats all I did
<DaSkreech> Qrawl: should work then but things happen
<_2> before starting xorg  Memory Used/Total Percent: 38/502 MB (5.7%)  after starting xorg  Memory Used/Total Percent: 41/502 MB (6.5%)    but that's on a "dapper LTS"
<DaSkreech> Qrawl: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Takahani> ka: cause i use firefox a lot, and with this engine, it seems to be a huge memory consumer
<Qrawl> DaSkreech: I dont want to -f
<amerigo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Qrawl> DaSkreech: if somethings broken, I want to fix it
<_2> Qrawl sounds like you need to   man apt-get
<DaSkreech> that's what -f means
<Qrawl> i dont want to force anything
<Qrawl> I know what -f is
<_2> Qrawl sounds like you need to   man apt-get
<dr_willis> -f = fix
<_2> no you don't
<dr_willis> i thought
<dr_willis> :)
<Qrawl> oh
<_2> -f == --fix-missing
<dr_willis>  does it really matter what it means? :)
<Qrawl> i need to reboot. i installed that package
<Qrawl> ok, ty
<dr_willis> -f = fancy fun frog fettish
<dr_willis> :P
<DaSkreech> Qrawl: You need to logout not reboot
<Qrawl> i know, Im not a total noob
<ka> Nope I have no process called gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<Qrawl> ive been using Kubuntu and Ubuntu forever now
<Takahani> it not a process, it's a package wichi allow to map gtk style with the current qt style (ie to make firefox and gtk app look good under kde4)
<DaSkreech> So slightly longer than they have existed :)
<_2> two days
<ka> Takahani: Oh OK but unless I am running a gtk app I shouldn't experinece a leak or should I?
<toki_> can someone post the ubuntu channel
<ka> #ubuntu?
<_2> /join #ubuntu
<Qrawl> ok
<Qrawl> all working, I think
<tmcg> just installed kde 4.2rc,tried embedded movies okular and got 'Annotation "Movie" not supported'
<ka> So does anyone know if it is possible to load different plasmoids on different desktops?
<Takahani> ka: yes, i guess
<Takahani> ka: i mean shouldn't experience
<ka> Takahani: How? When I flip the cube alle sides are the same...
<Takahani> ka: for this i don't know
<ka> Takahani: Aha cross posting ;-)
<Qrawl> I was one of those people that thought KDE4 was going in the wronng direction, but now I have to change my mind
<Qrawl> this new version is a big leap
<tmcg> probably libpoppler-0.8.7 in intrepid is to old
<DaSkreech> Qrawl: Wait till 4.3
<DaSkreech> Moreso 4.5
<DaSkreech> Qrawl: plus Qt is LGPL path now!
<Qrawl> I read about that
<Qrawl> in aseigos blog
<turuburu> ok guys
<turuburu> after multiple apt and aptitudes
<turuburu> i managed to go to kde4.2
<DaSkreech> turuburu:  :-)
<DaSkreech> turuburu: Good now?
<turuburu> i should remove koffice and kttsd
<turuburu> DaSkreech:  i have the same bugs like in kde-nightly
<DaSkreech> Which are ?
<turuburu> i have a laptop with external monitor and intel graphic card. when i disable laptop screen, and want to keep only external monitor, then kwin crashes
<turuburu> this is either i do it from settings or from krandrtray
<Eutychus> hello room. i am wanting to put kubuntu on my laptop with vista; and would prefer to use the dvd (if there is one) what is the difference between the i386 and the i386 alternative downloads for bittorrent?
<turuburu> any idea?
<turuburu> also some times when i resize the background of desktop, a 1/5 part of it at right part, has another color and cannot see the plasmas underneath
<tmcg> any ideas how to get okular to work (package poppler-0.9/0.10)
<DaSkreech> Eutychus: One is a live CD one is a straight install Getting the DVD negates the choice
<ka> Eutychus: The alternative version wont give you a live system som you can try before you install.
<turuburu> kde desktop effects make google earth display corrupt
<DaSkreech> turuburu: Hitting bed now. #kde might answer some questions
<turuburu> i like the environment though
<turuburu> ok dask
<turuburu> thanks
<turuburu> anyone has installed new linux kernel?
<_2> Eutychus the dvd includes both the live cd and alternative installation methoods    arik
<_2> afik
<Eutychus> which one will spend the least amount of time updating online? i am under the impression that the dvd will have more on it, and therefore will spend less time online to update. Is this a correct assumption?
<_2> wrong impression
<jonasfa> Hello guys.. i've got a little question...
<Eutychus> ic so cd is best way to go, yes?
<ka> Eutychus: It depends on what you install and which packages have been updated since october...
<jonasfa> how can a make an connection system-wide in knetworkmanager?
<_2> Eutychus i didn't say that.  if you can afford the bandwidth  then the dvd is the way to go
<ka> jonasfa: Explain
<jonasfa> my wireless connection is activated when I log in
<jonasfa> i want it to connect before any user logs in
<jefferai> can anyone help me with a DVD playback problem?  I've installed libdvdread, libdvdnav, and I've run the install-css.sh helper, and followed every article/tutorial I could find online, but still xine and vlc and ogle refuse to play DVDs saying they can't decrypt them
<jefferai> libdvdcss2 is definitely installed
<ka> I have had the same problem on some dvds
<jefferai> so you're saying it may be specific to certain DVDs?
<_2> Eutychus a standard desktop install from either the cd or dvd will both require a lot of updated packages.  while the dvd has more options and includes both the desktop livecd and the alternate install cd  methoods.
<jonasfa> does anybody knows how can I make my wireless network start on boot time? (before any user logs in)
<ka> jefferai: Yes, maybe, but only experienced it with two DVD s
<Eutychus> ka, i am going to dl the torrent right now. i just need to know which one is better for a  1 year old laptop with vista on it. i can afford the bandwidth.
<ka> Eutychus: DVD
<Eutychus> thanx ka.
<jefferai> ka: interesting, on my other box (gentoo) I couldn't play this DVD..but I had tried that a long time ago so didn't think about it much until now
<jefferai> it's been the same DVD both times
<Eutychus> and that is the alternate i386?
<ka> Eutychus: If you want to install with RAID or something (usually not an option for laptops...
<jonasfa> ka: does anybody knows how can I make my wireless network start at boot time? (before any user logs in) I'm using kubuntu and KNetworkManager
<DaSkreech> jonasfa: It already does that
<mm_> DaSkreech
<_2> DaSkreech knetworkmanager runs before login ?
<Eutychus> ka, i found the dvd download. i just did not look down far enough on the web page. thank you for your help.    :)
<Qrawl> how do you make it so when you click the Konversation tray icon, it remembers to be maximized
<DaSkreech> Sorry sleeping
<jefferai> ka: bingo, that was it...thanks, you've saved me from going on a trip with a seriesfull of unplayable disks
<jonasfa> DaSkreech: i can't find it... when i used gnome it was there.. but not in kde
<DaSkreech> i was hearing I need the network to connect before I login
<jonasfa> DaSkreech: yes.. in gnome's network manager there is an option to make the connection system-wide
<_2> do the wifi docs have anything on that ?
<_2> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jonasfa> my wireless connection is working.. I just can't make it system-wide.. there's no option in KNetworkManager
<ka> Hm isn't there a config file you could edit?
<jonasfa> i don't know :/
<_2>  /etc/network/interfaces   maybe
<jonasfa> where NetworkManager stores user connections?
<jack> just updated to kde4.2RC from Beta and msn protocol is lost from kopete - Is there a package?
<_2> known issue. jack,  and short answer is no.
<jack> cheers
<tmcg> shouldn't okular in kde4.2RC depend on poppler 0.10
<_2> amsn can be used
<ka> Crap I was tossed out for some reason. I am blaming firefox...
<turuburu> how can i easily compile 2.6.28 kernel at intrepid?
<ka> Interestingly Xorg now only uses 7 mb ram...
<_2> ka that's more like it.
<ka> and plasma 1,8mb instead of 168mb
<_2> still heaver than i like  but acceptable
<jack> can a note be attached to the notice on kubuntu.org/news ? Was last time and may save a lot of people popping up here asking Qs
<_2> there needs to be one. yes.    i have no access though
<ka> Is there a reliable and fast way (multithreading) to copy 700gb of data for usb to hdd in kde?
 * _2 doesn't actually exist.
<Salze_> ka: Writing multiple streams in parallel to the hdd would actually make copying slower.
<ka> _2: Was that at me?
<ka> On a raid 5 system?
<Salze_> Yes.
<_2> multithreading = more disk i/o = less effecient in that case.   full block i/o = fastest.
<ka> ok.
<mok0> I installed KDE-4.2 from the ppa and now I don't have a window manager anymore :-(
<ka> I just use dolphions excellent "copy to" context menu then :-)
<mok0> I don't have the choise of "KDE" at the login screen, and I don't have GNOME installed
<_2> ka yeah that's second best    only thing that would be better would be a dd that started at data block 1 and ended at last used data block with bs set correctly.     and that is playing dangerously too.
<Mamarok> mok0: you are talking about 4.2 RC1?
<ka> mok0: Do you get to the KDM loginscreen?
<mok0> ka, yes, the one with the list of users
<ka> I dont like dd burnt my self with that command to many times
<mok0> ka, but I can only select "Failsafe", Gnome, remote conn
<_2> ka thus the last statement ^ up there "playing dangerously"
<mok0> Mamarok: yes
<mok0> Mamarok: for Intrepid
<Mamarok> mok0: did you get any error messages during installation?
<mok0> Mamarok: yes
<ka> mok0: Choose menu and console log in.
<mok0> ka: I am logged onto the console now
<ka> And do som apt-get magic from there
<Mamarok> mok0: try sudo apt-get update, then upgrade
<_2> mok0 magic in question    sudo apt-get install -f
<Mamarok> and poste the error messages to pastebin
<mok0> Mamarok: no errors, and no pasting since I'm console only :-(
<_2> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ame> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_2> mok0 ^ that or gpm   either one can work wonders in console
<ummels> mok0: did you try "apt-get install -f"?
<ka> pastebininit is cool
<_2> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 207 kB, installed size 544 kB
<mok0> ummels: there are no errors
<mok0> My guess is I'm missing a package
<ummels> mok0: but you said there were errors when you upgraeded for the fist time?
<ummels> try "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" then
<mok0> ummels: yes, but I could fix them by removing a few packs
<_2> with -f even
<ummels> ah, then you propably removed some essential ones
<william> where do I configure my printer under kubuntu?
<_2> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<_2> william   ^
<ummels> open http://localhost:631 in ur browser to open the CUPS web front end
<william> oh thanks
<mok0> ok it's getting 10-12 packages
<william> got it localhost:631 ;-)
<erikwt> i just installed kde 4,2 rc2 following the instructions on the kubuntu website. i had kde 4,1 running before. when i try to add a widget, i get the following error: Could not find requested component: <component name>
<eagles0513875> hi Mamarok hope all is well
<erikwt> some widgets work though
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: hi, thanks, everything fine :)
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: how does one compile for instance kde from svn source
<mok0> It's an improvement... now I can select "KDE" as my window manager, but I'm thrown out immediately after login
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: techbase.kde.org helps on that
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: there are instructions on techbase.kde.org
<Mamarok> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> (;
<eagles0513875> i have tried those but for some reason they dont work for me
<eagles0513875> but maybe cuz i have a messed up install ill try again
<_2> Tm_T i'm going to go talk trash with the locals for a while.   keep the peace   :)
<ummels> mok0: what happens if you choose "Failsafe" and start KDE by "startkde"?
 * mok0 tries ummels suggestion
<mok0> ummels: ah, I can't do that, X is already running
<ummels> i mean if u select "Failsafe" from KDM?
<ummels> not from console
<mok0> ummels: I'm thrown out and return to the login screen
<mok0> ummels: guess it's not really failsafe ;-)
<ummels> okay... what you can also try is log in as a new user, since it's often a problem with config files
<mok0> ummels: ok
<mok0> ummels: nope. My "rewt" user has the same problems
<ummels> strange... i think ur still missing some packages then
<ulysses__> i need kcal/calendarresources.h, kcal/incidenceformatter.h, kcal/resourcelocal.h to install a plasmoid, but the header files aren't installed, how can I get these files?
<mok0> There's an error message in syslog, something about ConsoleKit session
<ummels> ulysses__: kdepim-dev?
<endragon> Kubuntu 8.10 is all fine and well, but is it possible to revert to KDE3?
<ulysses__> ummels: thanks
<ummels> mok0: no idea what ConsoleKit is
<endragon> right
<endragon> this is one distro i won't be using
<Mamarok> hm, so much for patience...
<ummels> lol
<mok0> Good to get rid of obnoxious users
<Tm_T> nownow
<ame> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nahy> hey guys i installed gimp but i cant see it in my programs(graphics) but adept show that it is installed
<ummels> nahy: sometimes takes a while until it shows up
<nahy> isn't that strange?
<nahy> do i need a restart?
<mok0> Ah, my installation is toast
<ummels> nahy: logging out of KDE and logging in again should suffice
<ummels> mok0: how?
<nahy> yeah thank you
<dwidmann> Wow, xinerama doesn't suck with ati cards
<noaXess> in my kyboard shortcuts i have a lot of same entries, see here http://files.wmx.ch/upload/jpeg/70_keyboard-shortcuts.jpeg
<noaXess> any idea to clean this entries?
<amerigo> !zenit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zenit
<amerigo> !zenity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zenity
<mok0> I
<mok0> I'm in deep water now
<mok0> Uninstalling KDE
<ka> Hm  Xorg has been steadyli creeping up to use 112 mb of ram... Not good.
<torkiano> Hello all, I submited an idea to ubuntu brainstorm to improve VoIP support in the next release of kubuntu. New ideas are welcome ;-). http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17266/
<ka> But dolphin is using a whopping 400megs for ram to copy my files... Is that normal?
<mok0> torkiano: what's wrong with IRC ;-)
<torkiano> mok0: ;-)
<marius__> ppl
<marius__> hello
<marius__> help pls
<marius__> I cannot configure multiple desktops
<marius__> I apply four of them
<marius__> but I get only two
<marius__> and from ccsm won't work either
<marius__> help
<squid0> I had similar issues with compiz a while ago
<squid0> but I can't help you. good luck
<milardovich> howdy
<milardovich> is there a way to open .ai files in kubuntu?
<squid0> what's .ai?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dwidmann> squid0: AI, Adobe Illustrator
<squid0> thanks, dwidmann
<dwidmann> maybe inkscape could do it
<ka> Memory usage after 1hour and 50 min; dolphin 450mb, plasma 136mb, krunner 132mb, xorg 112mb, konqueror 73mb
<ka> KDE42rc1
<marius__> hello again
<marius__> ppl
<marius__> does anyone know how to enable the emerald themes?
<marius__> or the emerald theme manager...
<ActionParsnip> marius__: sudo apt-get install emerald
<marius__> I have it installed with several themes, though I cannot apply none of them for the manager doesn't have any apply buttons
<ActionParsnip> marius__: you dont, you just choose the theme, did you run emerald --replace in a terminal
<marius__> right
<al3x-admin> Hi all. I have a prob with my nvidia 8600 GTS. I installed nvidia-180-modaliases and the I opened jockey-kde. I installed the last drivers (180) and rebooted, and X complains that the screen and the mouse/keyboard aren't configured/detected and wont start X. I ran nvidia-xconfig but wont help. What can I do?
<marius__> it worked for several seconds then all window-controlling buttons have vanished
<ka> Why is kioslaves overwriting existing files when I told it to autoskip files that already exists?
<ka> kioslaves=dolphin?
<marius__> well
<marius__> ActionParship, when I close the terminal, after having enabled emerald, all the window-controlling buttons vanish...
<ActionParsnip> marius__: then you need some xorg.conf options
<marius__> I can't even close the window
<ActionParsnip> marius__: alt+f4 to close, use alt+ click to move
<ActionParsnip> marius__: do you have an nvidia gfx card per chance?
<marius__> ATI
<ActionParsnip> marius__: well that bar is called a window decorator
<ActionParsnip> im just websearching a fix
<ActionParsnip> marius__: you need to add the lines to your screen section in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/m5179d941
<ActionParsnip> marius__: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sofiane> hi i have a probleme with microphone "skype"
<ActionParsnip> !skype | sofiane
<ubottu> sofiane: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ActionParsnip> sofiane: that may have some answers
<ActionParsnip> marius__: you will have to restart your x server to apply the settings, once you get the decorators to stay after an x restart, add a script to your !startup to run emeral --replace
<marius__> thanks, but where exctly in the xorg.conf? at the end? or..?
<sofiane> i have istall the skype in my ubuntu it's works but my probleme is the microphone wen i speak they can't hear my voice
<ward_> hello does somebody knows how I can change the main panel from screen ?
<anselme> can anyone help me out?
<ward_> I need to set up dual screen but it fails eveytime something else is messing it up
<ActionParsnip> !ask | anselme
<ubottu> anselme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> sofiane: does the mic work in other apps? is the mic muted?
<anselme> i ve installed through the terminal ubuntu  and i still dont know how to switch the interface
<anselme> i mean from kde to gnome
<anselme> and vis versa
<marius__> ActionParsnip, is it ok if I place those lines at the end of xorg.conf or must I place them in a specific section of that file?
<anselme> doesnt anyone know
<ActionParsnip> marius__: its in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> you put them in your screen section
<marius__> ok
<ActionParsnip> anywhere in that section is fine
<marius__> thanks
<sofiane> ActionParsnip: how can i check that  / muted no
<aapzak> since recent update to kde4.1.96 (RC1) my screenlock doesn't work anymore. Anyone else here with that problem?
<ActionParsnip> sofiane: bring up kmix
<ActionParsnip> aapzak: yep, its one of the reasons i dont use kwin
<ActionParsnip> aapzak: it will lock but never unlocks for me, never has
<aapzak> ActionParsnip: I like the whole kde thing, including almost everything and till now my screenlock has been working just fine
<ActionParsnip> aapzak: id log a bug and disable the screen locking at all
<aapzak> kubuntu RC site says noto to file bug reports, for once I'll follow orders
<francisc1701> hi! why is it that Amarok (1.4) can't tell me the length of my aac songs?
<aapzak> I guess this is why you should not use experimental stuff at work, now I can't lock which basicly means I cannot leave my desk :)
<aapzak> good thing I just went to the bathroom
<marius__> k, I added the lines in the screen section, restarted the xserver, opened again xorg.conf to make sure the lines are there....but nope...the problem is still there
<ActionParsnip> marius__: its something like that
<ActionParsnip> marius__: you need some xorg.conf extra bits
<marius__> k, another problem: how do I add more than 2 desktops? that option is blocked in cssm and in the default desktop manager...I add 4 desktops but I only get the default(2) after applying
<ActionParsnip> marius__: i think you need: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<ActionParsnip> marius__: in ccsm you need to make your desktop width 4 instead of 2, you currently have a "flippy"
<marius__> yes but the "Desktops number" option is blocked in cssm
<ActionParsnip> marius__: open the compiz config settings (ccsm), go to general options, desktop size, and set horizontal virtual size to 4
<marius__> right
<marius__> that worked
<marius__> thanks
<marius__> a lot
<ActionParsnip> np man
<ActionParsnip> you got 4 desktops and windows decorations with emerald now?
<marius__> nope, only 4 desktops. emerald only with terminal running
<marius__> afterr adding emerald --replace
<ActionParsnip> ok did you install that package?
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<marius__> yes
<marius__> I did
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> well you gotta do some websearching dude
<ActionParsnip> get those decorations to stay
<marius__> and now I notice that although there are 4 desktops spinning...in the bar there are just 2
<marius__> not that I'd need 'em all
<marius__> though
<ActionParsnip> try adding: Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
<bentob0x> how's the feedback on 4.2 RC1 so far?
<ActionParsnip> to section screen
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: seems ok, couldnt comment on the new kwin though
<bentob0x> downloading the .96 upgrade now, fingers crossed there won't be many regressions
<ActionParsnip> marius__: and add: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True" to the same section
<Tm_T> bentob0x: if there is, remember to report them please
<ActionParsnip> marius__: its some option in xorg.conf you gotta find
<bentob0x> will do of course
<marius__> can I make the cube to appear further?
<mathieu> hello
<aapzak> guys, my run command dialog does not come up either ...
<mathieu> i have the ppa sources, did I just get upgraded to 4.2rc1? (4.1.96?)
<aapzak> so I have broken run command and broken screenlock
<aapzak> yes
<aapzak> mathieu: nice to talk to you
<mathieu> cool :)
<aapzak> mathieu: you still have screenlock?
<aapzak> and run command
<aapzak> (alt-f2)
<mathieu> aapzak: unfortunately Im logged remotely with ssh right now
<aapzak> thats a shame
<mathieu> so I can only test tonight :S
<ActionParsnip> marius__: you need to config compiz some, i'd suggest heading into #compiz
<aapzak> I cannot wait that long :)
<marius__> k, thnks a lot
<aapzak> ok, seems like I'm missing most of my dialogs, anyone know a dependency which might have been missed?
<aapzak> I cannot get the quit menu either
<mathieu> aapzak: maybe try re-doing a dist-upgrade ?
<mathieu> and restart kdm completely
<aapzak> I did a normal upgrade, might try dist-upgrade but seems unlogical to me. I did a reboot
<Pici> dist-upgrades do NOT upgrade to a new release, rather they include packages that have new or changed dependencies.
<aapzak> Pici: ah! in that case it might be useful after all
<mathieu> yea exactly, might fix the broken package
<aapzak> nope, nothing new :(
<mathieu> if ALL else fails you may always try to backup your .kde folders and start with a fresh config
<aapzak> mathieu: that might help also, you're right. Something to try tonight
<aapzak> after I'm done working
<aapzak> RC1 looks great apart from my minor problems
<aapzak> kubuntu people , my problems are gone, I have no idea why
<Tm_T> good
<aapzak> hey there :)
<aapzak> could have been 2 things: invoking the run command dialog through right clicking the desktop, or the dist-upgrade
<aapzak> dist-upgrade said it did nothing, I believe him
<aapzak> anyway, thanks for the time and nice talks, back to work for me now!
<robin0800> can't install firefox on KDE4.2rc1 missing library
<pfee> Hi, hopped over from #kde.  I installed KDE4.2rc1 on kubuntu.  Now my systray has all icons hidden, even though the System Tray settings shows plenty of "visible icons".
<pfee> Is anyone else seeing this?  Also when restarting plasma it often forgets which widgets are in the panel.
<roberto_> hi, i've a problem with kde4 and konqueror: i can't view flash videos
<bvalek2> roberto_: can you watch them with firefox?
<roberto_> yes
<roberto_> with konqueror i hear only the audio
<bvalek2> roberto_: i have the same problem, but since Firefox works, i didnt bother much with it. on January 27th KDE 4.2.0 is out, maybe the new version solves the problem
<roberto_> but firefox is not very integrated with kde
<bvalek2> what do you miss in firefox?
<roberto_> and i have to install all gnome libraries
<somekool> KDE 4.2 RC1, thank you guys !!! its downloading now
<Pres-Gas> Where I launchpad can I find the gpg key for the kde4 ppa in launchpad?
<Tm_T> Pres-Gas: there isn't any
<Pres-Gas> So I will get the security complaints from aptitude?
<Pici> PPAs do not yet have the ability to be signed.
<Pici> yet
<Pres-Gas> Hmmm...really? My first adding of ppa
<Zehava> Hello, I am getting some sort of feedback and static noise on my PC speakers even when the volume is muted from the kmixer any way to fix this?
<RobertLaptop> I am having a weird problem I can't move the /var/lib/mysql folder it keeps telling me it has no access to write to the folder?  I have confirmed the files and folders are owned my sql and even tried make the folder world writeable but no luck does kubuntu use some form of SAlinux and if so how do I adjust it?
<Zehava> RobertLaptop have you tried sudo?
<RobertLaptop> yea.
<tmcg> tmcg
<Zehava> Sudo won't allow you to move it?
<RobertLaptop> I changed the folder were data is stored.  Moved the folder.  And attempted to restart and syslog is telling my mysql can't write to that folder but i can figure out why.
<Pres-Gas> Pici: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA says Launchpad will be generating keys for ppas
<Pici> Pres-Gas: Yep.
<Zehava> have you altered the my.cnf file to reflect the moved folder?
<RobertLaptop> I did
<Pici> Pres-Gas: But its not fully rolled out yet. Hence my 'yet' above.
<Zehava> RobertLaptop I'm not sure then.  If you've told my.cnf where the directory is but it still won't read it  I'm lost, hopefully someone else will know more to try
<RobertLaptop> In syslog it is tiring to use the new folder.  It attempts to open a test file in the folder with write and it fails to do so but for the life of me I can't figure out why.
<RobertLaptop> OK AppArmor seems to be why now I need to figure out how to change or disable.
<RobertLaptop> That was pretty painless once I found out about AppArmor.
<Jonty> How do I get my (wireless) network to login during boot and not after the GUI has loaded?
<Zehava> I have static coming from my PC speakers even when everything inside the kde mixer is muted.  the static sound starts durring boot before X even starts.  Any ideas how I can fix this?
<penguin_> This may be a dump problem, but I'm having issues with samba and NetworkManager (I think) - samba works fine, except that it needs to be restarted after I login - it seems the NetworkManager doesn't initialize the interfaces before hand, so there is nothing to listen to... Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong here?
<Pres-Gas> Pici, thanks for the heads up on the keys, much appreciated.
<EagleScreen> oys
<EagleScreen> KDE 4.2 RC1 is released
<Tm_T> indeed it is
<EagleScreen> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2 RC 1: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-rc1
<EagleScreen> i am testing it now, and it works well
<EagleScreen> just a small problem that I have found
<EagleScreen> after upgrading with Adept, kdebase-worksapace was not installed (is this normal?), and kdeartwork was not installed
<EagleScreen> the solution is manual installing them
<EagleScreen> kbluetooth4 crash in my system
<EagleScreen> Sysinfo for 'kairi': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.96 (KDE 4.1.96 (KDE 4.2 RC1)), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz at 800 MHz (3724 bogomips), HD: 51/226GB, RAM: 893/1999MB, 132 proc's, 8.32min up
<Tupac_Shakur> is here Amd Phemon II :) more better
<Tupac_Shakur> bye intel inside stupid outside :)
<Tm_T> Tupac_Shakur: o k
<Tupac_Shakur> love amd :) & ubuntu
<Tm_T> ok, but that has nothing to do with Kubuntu support (;)
<hobs> does anyone know kubuntu randomly slows down? everything starts working extremely slow and for example "system beep" takes about 5 seconds. problem is not some process taking all cpu or memory
<Tm_T> hobs: are you using pulseaudio?
<hobs> yes
<Tm_T> hmmm, can you try without it?
<Tm_T> also...
<Tm_T> !fi | hobs
<ubottu> hobs: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<noaXess> in my kyboard shortcuts i have a lot of same entries, see here http://files.wmx.ch/upload/jpeg/70_keyboard-shortcuts.jpeg
<noaXess> any idea how to clean this entries?
<hobs> tmt, problem remains even without pulse audio, kernel log says " Clocksource tsc unstable ", googling for that next
<Zehava> Is the bcast line in the ifconfig the default gateway? or how can I find what the default gateway is?
<hobs> any idea where to check next?
<hobs> (boot fixes the problem)
<delicowa> has any body has an experience with 9.04 alpha
<Ahmuck> is there a way to create a custom menu in kubuntu 8.10 similar to openbox for application launches?
<Tm_T> !jaunty | delicowa
<ubottu> delicowa: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dave_V> I'm new to kubuntu... ex-Fedora.. where is the administration menu?
<francisc1701> Zehava: "arp" shows my default gateway (192.168.1.1) but it doesn't say it's the default gateway, I just happen to know it is
<Zehava> francisc1701 I don't ahve an 'arp' line when I type ifconfig
<francisc1701> Zehava: no, arp is a separate command
<Zehava> Oh
<robin0800> dave_V: there isn't one use settings some need sudo
<ummels> Zehava: try "route"
<Zehava> francisc1701 do I need any options to get it to show the default gateway?  the arp command it's self shows me mac address and the device
<dave_V> I thought there was an administration menu off of system
<Zehava> ummels rout command not found
<dave_V> that would have like services in it
<ummels> route with an e ;-)
<dreisinger> any news on when kdevelop4 will be packaged?
<robin0800> dave_V: yes sytem settings
<dave_V> that looks like it is for just KDE
<Zehava> ummels yeah I"m a dope, thanks.  Default gateway just shows 'home'  doesn't show me the router's gateway
<dave_V> how do you guys get to a gui to modify what starts at boot time?  ie services
<ummels> Zehava: then the IP of 'home' is the gateway address
<Zehava> ummels and I find the IP of 'home' how?
<ummels> Zehava: "ping home"
<robin0800> dave_V: services manager in sytem settings
<dave_V> all it talks about in there is KDE stuff..  not sendmail, or nfs, or automounter, etc.. etc
<Zehava> ummels thanks a ton, got the correct default gateway now
<ummels> Zehava: ur welcome
<ghostcube> is there a reason apt-get shows 2 updates not possible to do cause missing dependencies for 4.1.4 update  ?
<lamur> hey
<lamur> how do i makrtual drivee a vi
<lamur> how do i make a virtualdrive
<lamur> ?
<ActionParsnip1> lamur: make a file of some size using dd, you can then mount it like a disk
<ActionParsnip1> lamur: is that what you mean?
<dave_V> Do I need to add a package to be able to have a system administration menu page?
<ActionParsnip1> dave_V: do you mean systemsettings
<francisc1701> ActionParsnip1: what kind of filesystem would it have? can he choose whatever he pleases?
<ghostcube> no one here on 4.1.3 and has problems to update to 4.1.4
<iago_> what is the Wine version for Ubuntu ?
<iago_> 1.0.0 ?
<dave_V> Action: no that looks to be specific to kde settings.  I want to administer services, nfs, etc
<EagleScreen> 1.0.1 on Intrepid
<iago_> ok thanks ;D
<ActionParsnip1> francisc1701: i think it'd be iso fs
<Zehava> Would anyone know why I have static coming out of my PC speakers even when everything is muted?
<dwidmann> if you just made it with dd it'd probably be blank, you'd have to give it a filesystem if you wanted to use it like a block device
<ActionParsnip1> francisc1701: you'd use something like dd if=/dev/zer of=~/image count 400000
<ActionParsnip1> here's one
<dave_V> Action:  How do you change what is started at runtime?  like nfs?
<ActionParsnip1> makes a 2Gb ext2 formatted image
<ActionParsnip1> !startup | dave_V
<ubottu> dave_V: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dave_V> I would think there is a menu  System->Administration
<ActionParsnip1> !boot | dave_V
<ubottu> dave_V: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip1: don't forget bs=4096 or similar ... otherwise it'll be slow
<ActionParsnip1> francisc1701: dd if=/dev/zero of=~/ubuntu-fs.ext2 bs=1M count=2147
<ActionParsnip1> then: mke2fs ~/ubuntu-fs.ext2
<francisc1701> ActionParsnip1: interesting
<ActionParsnip1> you can then mount it as a loop device: sudo mkdir /media/fake && sudo mount -o loop ~/ubuntu-fs.ext2 /media/fake
<dave_V> Action and ubottu:  I am not talking about services for my user..  I am talking system wide services like nfs,firewall,automounter,
<lamur> actionparnsip: no that is not what i meant
<ActionParsnip1> francisc1701: its fairly redundant as the data is still on the partition, you could just make a folder and symlink it
<lamur> i want to make a virtual drive to mount an iso file
<ActionParsnip1> francisc1701: i guess you could even write a boot sector to it if you sweet talk to grub enough
<delicowa> @lamur: use the loop mounting method
<ActionParsnip1> lamur: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom0
<lamur> oke
<francisc1701> ActionParsnip1: I wonder what use I could find to this
<lamur> thanx
<ActionParsnip1> lamur: its not a virtual drive, linux sees CDs and iso files alike, its just a block device mounted to a folder
<lamur> yhanx actionparnsip
<dave_V> or like how to now have sendmail start in runlevel 3
<ActionParsnip1> lamur: virtual drives are what windows users call it as the functionality in that area takes 3rd party software
<lamur> oke
<lamur> thanx man
<ActionParsnip1> dave_V: so you want to edit what services a user can and cannot start
<ActionParsnip1> ?
<lamur> now i know wat to do
<dave_V> no
<dave_V> for the entire system
<dave_V> like if sendmail will start on startup
<dave_V> Ubuntu has it, Fedora has it
<ActionParsnip1> dave_V: so certain users have certain apps starting at boot?
<dave_V> lol, no
<dave_V> has nothing to do with users
<dave_V> system wide control of sendmail
<ActionParsnip1> dave_V: if its in ubuntu you can install it in kubuntu
<dave_V> it's a gnome menu
<dwidmann> kde4.2 is spiffy :)
<ActionParsnip1> dave_V: well bring up the a gnome menu and see what the item runs, then run it in kubuntu
<ghostcube> hmm who is repsonsible for the proposed repos ?
<ActionParsnip1> dave_V: they are the same, just one uses kde and one uses gnome
<ActionParsnip1> dave_V: you could even use kmenuedit to add the same thing somewhere in your kmenu
<stdin> !bum | dave_V
<ubottu> dave_V: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dave_V> k, thank
<dwidmann> stdin: don't like sysv-rc-conf?
<stdin> dwidmann: I edit the scripts/links by hand, but bum is what they always recommend in #ubuntu and looks like it was what dave_V was describing
 * dwidmann is somewhat oblivious to the ways of his lawn gnome cousins
<ActionParsnip1> if i have thunderbird configured on my system, is there a software I can install to make that accessible via a web page to present a frontend to read / send emails/
<ActionParsnip1> kinda like the web interface to torrent apps but for emails
<iago_> to execute CSS on Ubuntu i just need Wine and a Good Graphic Card ?
<iago_> or i need more add files
<iago_> ?
<dwidmann> iago_: 3d acceleration helps too, make sure you have that enabled
<iago_> ok
<iago_> i'll check it
<iago_> thx
<marius__> ppl
<marius__> where is the default theme manager?
<m_tadeu> WLM is working again on kopete...thanks guys :)
<marius__> can anyone tell me where do I find the theme manager in kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip1> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<dwidmann> First place I'd go for theme-y-ness would be system settings >> appearance
<caustin> Cool, it would seem that they updated Kopete for 4.2rc...
<amerigo> hello  in kubuntu there's a way to know what is the sound sistem and now what program is ising it?
<dwidmann> caustin: I haven't looked yet, what sort of changes am I in for when I do?
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<caustin> dwidmann: Oh, not many really.  Last night when I upgraded to 4.2rc, Kopete had lost WLM support
<caustin> dwidmann: But I just upgraded this morning again and now it's back
<amerigo> thank you Action but i know this
<dwidmann> amerigo: if you haven't played with things, I would assume alsa would be default ... not sure where it's sound devices are, maybe /dev/snd?
<amerigo> ActionParsnip1: the problem is that when i run a program sound is avalaible or not ... sometimes --- sometimes
<amerigo> dwidmann: read upon
<dwidmann> amerigo: and if it is alsa, then you could use fuser to check what is using what in /dev/snd/ ...
<amerigo> i'd like to know what program controll audio in a definited moment
<amerigo> fuser?
<pidus> does anybody know if the comic strip widget is not working only on my kubuntu 8.10?
<dwidmann> fuser - identify processes using files or sockets
<amerigo> i've found only smtp-refuser
<ummels> yep, msn/wml is woking again with kopete... thanks, guys
<amerigo> dwidmann: what is the reposities
<amerigo> ?
<dwidmann> ??
<vbgunz> I upgraded to KDE4 RC1, it completely wrecked Yakuakes splitting ability ... anyone know what happened?
<amerigo> in my reposities there's no fuser .... kubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip1> vbgunz: works fine here, try removing yakuake as well as ~/.yakuake (verify its there) then reinstall it
<ActionParsnip1> vbgunz: rm ~/.kde/share/config/yakuakerc
<ActionParsnip1> vbgunz: sudo apt-get --purge remove yakuake; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install yakuake
<walker_> hello
<walker_> does anyone know if there's a problem with connecting to WPA Enterprise Wifi with knetworkmanager?
<ActionParsnip1> walker_: you'll need the wpa supplicant
<ghostcube> hmmnmm are the packages for 4.1.4 still compiling ?
<walker_> isn't it installed default with knetworkmanager?
<ghostcube> if not something is wrong with the packages
<kkathman> I'm trying to move the calendar/clock widget on a panel, but it seems to not move at all, even when Im in the panel settings.  I move it, but it jumps right back to the center...any ideas?
<ummels> walker_: i have the impression knetworkmanager has deteriorated significantly... personally, i use wpa_supplicant on command line to connect to WPA networks
<francisc1701> is there a program that can open lit files (microsoft's ebook format)?
<amerigo> hello....i'd like to know what program controll audio in a definited moment
<ActionParsnip1> francisc1701: lemme websearch
 * francisc1701 now feels like an idiot...
<ActionParsnip1> francisc1701: you can convert them to html http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/02/converting-lit-files-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip1> francisc1701: you could try the windows reading app in wine, you might strike gold
<francisc1701> ActionParsnip1: thanks, I'll try that convert-lit sometime
<ActionParsnip1> francisc1701: theres the same appp for windows too
<ActionParsnip1> francisc1701: http://www.reallyvirtual.com/installing-microsoft-reader-on-linux-and-why-microsoft-reader-rules/
<ubuntu> Hallo
<nico_> hello
<nico_> i hope somebody can help me
<ActionParsnip1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nico_> just installed ubuntu 8.10  but no sounds
<ubuntu> cu
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | nico_
<ubottu> nico_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bvalek2> nico_: you can also open a sound mixer and take a look
<bvalek2> maybe its just tuned down
<nico_> wait
<nico_> too many answers
<nico_> im an linus new bie
<bvalek2> happens to me all the time, the sound is never loud enough when i do a fresh install
<nico_> everything is enabled ..
<nico_> made a test
<nico_> got this result
<nico_> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<nico_> hmm
<bvalek2> nico_: it means what it says. something you opened. or something that started automatically and died
<sj> On my System kbuildsycoca4 is crashing (KDE 4.2 RC1 / Kubuntu PPA). Anybody with the same problem?
<bvalek2> nico_: either search the application and kill it, or do a restart
<nico_> did that many times
<bvalek2> sj: the final KDE 4.2 is coming at 27th January, just be patient :)
<bvalek2> nico_: what applications does your system start when you log in?
<bvalek2> maybe Amarok messes it up
<nico_> nothing ACTUALLY
<nico_> its pretty clean.
<sj> bvalek2; i know that kde 4.2 isn,t final, but i think starting applications would  be usefull for testing :)
<bvalek2> nico_: take a look at the bottom right corner of your screen, the small little icons
<bvalek2> sj: users have irrealistic needs sometimes :)
<nico_> just firefox
<nico_> and trash bin
<LazersK> Hmm.
<sj> bvalek2: i get some errors on malformed *.desktop files and found some old bug-reports. Maybe a regression?
<nico_> bvalek,   i will have to check these link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nico_> brb
<bvalek2> sj: sounds reasonable
<nico_> thanks
<LazersK> How can I add the multiverse and universe repositories to kubuntu?
<LazersK> I want to get Envy, to update meh drivers
<EagleScreen> in 8.10, open Adept package manager and go to sources
<LazersK> OK.
<LazersK> ( Also, trying to install Nvidia 180 in adept results in a crash. )
<EagleScreen> Adept is not a very mature software, if you find problems, use anothe rpackage manager
<william__> I am not sure if I should go for the 64bit or 32bit versions
<william__> what do you guys suggest?
<LazersK> Such as, Eagle?
<EagleScreen> such as aptitude or synaptic
<dwidmann> apt-get ftw
<EagleScreen> but caution, if you install syanptic, do it in a special way:
<bvalek2> william__: 32 bit version
<EagleScreen> sudo aptitude -R install synaptic
<Tm_T> EagleScreen: why so?
<EagleScreen> to not install much Gnome stuff
<Tm_T> EagleScreen: and if that causes problems, you're carrying consequences?
<william__> thank you bvalek2
<EagleScreen> Tm_T what cause problems?
<LazersK> Gah, says 'resocurces unavailable'
<LazersK> could not get lock
<Tm_T> EagleScreen: brrrh, nothing
<dwidmann> LazersK: can't use more than one apt program at a time
<LazersK> Ah.
<LazersK> >_>
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<EagleScreen> run sudo aptitude -R install synaptic on a terminal if you wish to install it
<LazersK> I was updating MOAR updates.
<LazersK> Ok
<khakane> anyone have the problem that when you reboot kubuntu, the fonts are unusually small?
<khakane> after a few reboots, the fonts are back to normal..
<EagleScreen> i think future Kubuntu versions will come with Kpackagekit as default package manager
<thierry_> salut
<EagleScreen> salut
<thierry_> j'ai un souci pour installer un pc nue, vous connaitriez un chan approprié (dsl)
<LazersK> English?
<EagleScreen> thierry_ go to #kubuntu-fr
<EagleScreen> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<thierry_> sorry
<thierry_> try to go
<khakane> argh guess i just reboot a few more times
<maximiliano> Hi all...
<EagleScreen> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<maximiliano> can some body help me cpying files?????
<maximiliano> (sorry, I speak spanish, my english is not so good)
<amerigo> how can i see what sound sistem is installed in my kubuntu?
<EagleScreen> maximiliano copying files?? what is the problem
<EagleScreen> amerigo system settings
<maximiliano> Hi eagle
<maximiliano> see
<maximiliano> I can't copy images_human.zip
<EagleScreen> maximiliano copying it from where to where?
<maximiliano> to the openoffice folder
<maximiliano> from my desktop
<maximiliano> the openoffice folder is...
<LazersK> Brb, Restarting X
<maximiliano> (whait me some secconds)
<maximiliano> the folder is /usr/lib/openoffice/share/config/
<RegressLess> Does anyone know how to add xmms-alarm to Kalarm. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<maximiliano> eaglescreen, do u underestand me?
<EagleScreen> yes
<maximiliano> :D
<EagleScreen> on Linux, you can only copy files to your personal folder
<maximiliano> ok...
<EagleScreen> system folders are write protected
<RegressLess> Does anyone know how to add xmms-alarm to Kalarm? I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<EagleScreen> to copy files to it you need to do it in a special way, as super user mode
<albuntu> EagleScreen: you can copy files in all root folders using sudo
<maximiliano> and... how can i do this????
<albuntu> EagleScreen: sudo cp /path/to/your file.extension /path/where/you want/to send your file
<maximiliano> because the terminal don't leave me do this
<albuntu> and write your user password after that
<EagleScreen> maximiliano press Alt F2, and in the prompt, type "gksu nautilus" and press enter, you will obtain an "Explorer" with super user rights
<maximiliano> ok....
<RegressLess> maximiliano: just put sudo before the command and it will prompt you for the password and let you do it
<EagleScreen> not not not, sorry in Kubuntu is kdesu dolphin, in Ubuntu gksu nautilus
<albuntu> RegressLess: http://www.astrojar.org.uk/kalarm/
<albuntu> maybe this may help you
<albuntu> :)
<maximiliano> but, the zip file is now in /home/maximiliano/escritorio
<maximiliano> when i write this in the terminal
<maximiliano> it say me....
<maximiliano> that this folder does not exist
<EagleScreen> maximiliano forget it, it is for frikis
<EagleScreen> in the terminal, type: "sudo dolphin"
<maximiliano> ok
<EagleScreen> and copy the file with the file manager that is open
<LazersK> WOW.
<maximiliano> you are the best!
<maximiliano> so thanks!!!!!
<LazersK> X Restarted, now desktop effects don't work,
<maximiliano> :D
<LazersK> and the background is just blue
<riorio> My desktop is displaying icons in my /home folder/ instead of my /desktop folder/.  How do I change this?
<riorio> there is nothing related in my preferences
<EagleScreen> riorio what KDE version?
<riorio> eh, the one before 4.0 ircc
<maximiliano> I think that linux is great because of the people who drive it, they are the best
<EagleScreen> LazersK what did you did to thah happens?
<maximiliano> bye bye!!
<LazersK> i restarted X after updating
<LazersK> installing firefox
<LazersK> and synaptic
 * LazersK restarts again.
<EagleScreen> LazersK what did you update?
<LazersK> A lot of things.
<EagleScreen> LazersK what KDE version do u have?
<EagleScreen> did you updated to KDE 4.2?
<doktoreas> is there a nightly version of kmail?
<eagles0513875> doktoreas: i think there is
<p_quarles> doktoreas: Project Neon does nightlies of kde-core
<eagles0513875> doktoreas: i found on the kde techbase project neon which is kubuntu nightly builds for kde and all other programs
<eagles0513875> p_quarles:  touche lol
<hallowname> when will project neon get a jaunty repo?
<vbgunz> I tried so many things. restarted kdm too many times. what in the world in KDE4 RC1, could have caused Yakuake to bork badly on splitting vertically/horizontally?
<LazersK> Damn!
<doktoreas> eagles0513875: sorry, have you got a reference?
<LazersK> I don't know, that updates screwed up KDE. >_>
<eagles0513875> doktoreas: let me look it up really fast
<ghostcube> LazersK, what updates did u do
<doktoreas> eagles0513875: tahnk you very mucha mate
<eagles0513875> doktoreas: thats what this community is here for
<LazersK> I don't know.
<EagleScreen> LazersK if you are using Konversation, please type here "/sysinfo" command and press enter
<LazersK> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.96 (KDE 4.1.96 (KDE 4.2 RC1)), CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.60GHz at 2600 MHz (5200 bogomips), HD: 3/3GB, RAM: 727/755MB, 117 proc's, 56.39min up
<LazersK> Wait!
<LazersK> I was using KDE 4.2!
<eagles0513875> doktoreas: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<EagleScreen> yes you are
<LazersK> Ok..
<LazersK> What can I do?
<EagleScreen> LazersK it is a dependencies bug
<EagleScreen> you need to install some packages manually
<LazersK> how?
<LazersK> Which ones?
<EagleScreen> open your favourite package manager, i will tell you
<LazersK> Done.
<LazersK> Synaptic
<EagleScreen> LazersK install: kdebase-workspace and kdeartwork
<LeeJunFan> how do you change the destination prefix when using cmake? OR how can I get kde4.2 to look in /usr/local/lib for plugins?
<LazersK> Can't find it.
<hallowname> LeeJunFan: use 'cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` .'
<LazersK> Ah!
<LazersK> Installing the first one
<LeeJunFan> hallowname: thank you.
<doktoreas> eagles0513875: fine thx! do you know how add knetowrkmanager icon in the tray?
<vbgunz> does anyone use yakuake and find the split feature to be broken on KDE 4.2 RC1?
<hallowname> LeeJunFan: np
<jacobw-uk> hi there, can msn support in kopete be manually installed in jaunty?
<eagles0513875> ya its under the internet list
<EagleScreen> jacobw-uk let me suggest you to test kmess
<LazersK> Ok, Restarting X
<eagles0513875> doktoreas: its under the internet section of ur apps
<DaSkreech> Hello everyone
<vbgunz> hello
<LazersK> didn't work
<LazersK> Still a blank background
<EagleScreen> you can now set a wallpaper for the Desktop
<LazersK> ^_o
<LazersK> Ah!
<LazersK> Thank yous gratily
<EagleScreen> may be you also want to enable Desktop Effects
<LazersK> Will do
<LazersK> Installing nvidia 180
<EagleScreen> LazersK wait a momment
<LazersK> ..To late. :/
<EagleScreen> are sure you have to install aditional drivers???
<LazersK> I want the newest ones, yes.
<EagleScreen> okay then install them
<LazersK> Then i want compiz fusion
<EagleScreen> LazersK KDE 4 have its own Desktop Effects, it is better use then instead of compiz
<DaSkreech> jacobw-uk: Yes but not right now
<LazersK> Hm.
<EagleScreen> compiz can run under KDE, but it was designed with Gnome in mind
<LazersK> Are they any better?
<LazersK> Ahh.
<LazersK> Okat.
<EagleScreen> use the new Kwin4 effects, the are as like as Compiz effects
<EagleScreen> you can activate them in Systemsettings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects
<LazersK> Yup.
 * LazersK likes the cube
<LazersK> Huh, Kmix crashed.
<EagleScreen> crashed kmix at activating Desktop Effects?
<LazersK> No, it just ..crashed.
<DaSkreech> LazersK: What effects do you want?
<LazersK> I'm fine with these ones, really.
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> ctrl+F11
<DaSkreech> and ^F9
<EagleScreen> LazersK if it happens more times, obtain a GOOD backtrace and public it in https://bugs.kde.org/
<LazersK> Ok.
<LazersK> Okay, I now have 180 up
<LazersK> But desktop effects are enbabled, but  'all efects' bit, they are grey.
<LazersK> AND 180 DOESN'T SHOW UP IN THE HARDWARE DRIVERS MENU :V
<LazersK> Gah!
<EagleScreen> it is strange
<LazersK> What do i have to do now?
<EagleScreen> you say thet Desktop Effects are enabled.. are you sure?
<LazersK> i guess i'm stuck with 177
<LazersK> Yup, they show up as 'enabled'
<LazersK> But I can't use them
<EagleScreen> try to disable, Apply, and enable them egain
<LazersK> OK, but the All effects are stil lgreyed out
<LazersK> and I can't use them
 * LazersK closes and restarts it.
<LazersK> Hm. I can use them now,b ut the effects are still grey. x_X
<White_Pelican> is anyone running Intrepid through Virtual Box?
<eagles0513875> White_Pelican: i think there is a virtualbox irc channel that is this is a virtual box issue they might be able to help you more
<LazersK> Plus, how do i make firefox use the kde theme?
<eagles0513875> White_Pelican: type /j #vbox
<White_Pelican> ok ty
<EagleScreen> LazersK to Firefox can use Qt theme, you need to install two packages
<LazersK> Go for it.
<LazersK> how do I do it?
<EagleScreen> be sure gtk-qt-engine is installed LazersK
<LazersK> How can I tell?
<vbgunz> does anybody have any idea why the upgrade to KDE 4.2 RC1 may have broken yakuakes splitting?
<EagleScreen> check it in synaptic
<LazersK> brb food
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: Not sure that shouldn't break
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: What broke?
<ruffles_> hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<riorio> I try asking again → My desktop is displaying icons in my /home folder/ instead of my /desktop folder/.  How do I change this?
<DaSkreech> riorio: What version of KDE ?
<riorio> I made a try to install KDE 4 a while ago
<riorio> but I'm not sure it worked out well
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> so which version of KDE are you using now?
<riorio> where do I find that info?
<ruffles_> is this channel only of kubuntu
<ruffles_> or is also about ubuntu??
<riorio> ruffles_, try #ubuntu for ubuntu
<EagleScreen> LazersK do sudo aptitude -R install libbonoboui2-0 to make gtk-qt-engine can work
<ruffles_> ok txz!=)
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: I can no longer split Yakuakes window. the new split terminal is just black. nothing there... it looks like the border expanded into the space or something but there is nothing I can do there
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: ok thanks
<ruffles_> go to system kde and there it tells you the version of the kde
<DaSkreech> riorio: in any app except Konversation and Kaffiene do help -> about KDE
<riorio> ok....
<EagleScreen> if you use konversation, type here "/sysinfo" command
<riorio> KDE 3.5.10
<DaSkreech> EagleScreen: That gives konversation's KDE which is always KDE 3
<EagleScreen> sysinfo
<EagleScreen> Sysinfo for 'kairi': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.96 (KDE 4.1.96 (KDE 4.2 RC1)), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz at 800 MHz (3724 bogomips), HD: 51/226GB, RAM: 1342/1999MB, 131 proc's, 3.22h up
<DaSkreech> ah right :)
<DaSkreech> riorio: Ok what version of Kubuntu are you using ?
 * DaSkreech goes out on a limb to say Hardy
<riorio> DaSkreech, its not in every help menu -- just a moment
<DaSkreech> riorio: Really? it should be in konqueror's
<EagleScreen> only Kubuntu 8.04 has KDE 3.5.10 on hardy-updates
<riorio> DaSkreech, nothing on Kubuntu there either
<White_Pelican> is there any way, when you are a regular user, in Dolphin. you can run a program as root?
<LazersK> Okay, gtk-qt-engine now installed.
<riorio> probably 8.10
<DaSkreech> White_Pelican: press F4 and sudo it ?
<DaSkreech> riorio: Hmm ?
<DaSkreech> riorio: Oh Kubuntu version. try lsb_release -a from the terminal
<riorio> ok, maybe 8.04 or something
<EagleScreen> White_Pelican writting a servicemenu on KDE 4.2
<White_Pelican> cool I learned something, DaSkreech
<White_Pelican> I nver knew how to do that
<LazersK> so, what now?
<riorio> DaSkreech, 8.04.1
<EagleScreen> LazersK did you installed libbonoboui2-0 by sudo aptitude install libbonoboui2-0??
<DaSkreech> riorio: Right. Ok So yo uare in KDE 3 now?
<LazersK> No, haven't yet
<riorio> DaSkreech, yes, I guess so
<EagleScreen> LazersK it is necessary to can use gtk-qt-engine
<DaSkreech> riorio: Alright and your desktop is showing ~ instead of ~/Desktop
<LazersK> Installing
<LazersK> yup, got that.
<LazersK> now?
<khakane> cannot get java to work.  any ideas?
<riorio> DaSkreech, I know it is showing the icons in my /home folder not my /home/desktop folder
<riorio> I guess that was what you were saying
<DaSkreech> riorio: Any directories ?
<riorio> eh, make that my /home/myname/ folder
<riorio> directories?
<riorio> I've create hundreds of them
<riorio> what do you mean?
<LazersK> So, continue, Eagle?
<DaSkreech> riorio: Showing on your desktop
<EagleScreen> Systemsettings -> Apparience -> Gtk Styles and Fonts
<DaSkreech> if its your ~ then there should be a Desktop directory on your desktop
<riorio> ahm DaSkreech yes dirs and files and shortcuts etc
<DaSkreech> Is there a desktop directory there?
<riorio> DaSkreech, yes
<DaSkreech> riorio: Ah ok :)
<DaSkreech> Lets try hunt this down
<LazersK> now what?
<riorio> DaSkreech, I'm not sure it matters, but in my main menu there are icons both for KDE 3 and KDE 4.  it's possible there is something wrong with my desktop related to this
<DaSkreech> riorio: no
<riorio> I failed to install KDE 4 while ago
<DaSkreech> In hardy they install alongside each other so they both exist
<DaSkreech> how do you define fail ?
<riorio> nothing happened when I installed it
<riorio> ircc, the install process hang
<DaSkreech> riorio: Ha ha You probably need to logout and press alt+T and select it when you login
<EagleScreen> LazersK restart KDE and you will see gtk applications themed as you stablished on Gtk Style and Fonts
<riorio> DaSkreech, OK, I'll try that
<DaSkreech> riorio: Do you have kcontrol?
 * riorio is looking
<DaSkreech> alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<riorio> nothing happens when I press alt+f2
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> ok
<riorio> alt+space for Katault
<riorio> *Katapult
<DaSkreech> riorio: That woks :)
<riorio> katapult is ansering there is nothing such
<riorio> *answering
<riorio> DaSkreech, should I install it?
<DaSkreech> I.. suppose
<joh6nn> my update-notifier doesn't run at startup; any ideas on how i can fix that? i've checked the settings from the adept-installer, and they appear to be correct
<LazersK> Huh, how can i make it that when I switch desktops, the windows don't carry over in the taskbar?
<DaSkreech> LazersK: Take it off being on all desktops ?
<LazersK> ..How?
<DaSkreech> alt+F3 -> advanced -> choose a desktop
<LazersK> Alt F3 does nothing.
<doktoreas> anyone using kopete with kde 4.2 can connect to gtalk?
<DaSkreech> grr not advanced But -> To desktop
<Salze> doktoreas: yes
<DaSkreech> LazersK: Really? try alt+space
<zorglu_> q. what is the default --prefix for ./configure on ubuntu ?
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech:  how r ya long time no c
<doktoreas> it complains about ssl
<LazersK> That does nothing
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: It would be in the configure script
<LazersK> Is alt meant to be the meta key?
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: Busy
<DaSkreech> doktoreas: What is the complaint?
<eagles0513875> ok
<DaSkreech> LazersK: Yes I think. are you on a mac?
<eagles0513875> doktoreas: did that link i gave you help you
<Salze> doktoreas: I have checked all three options on the connections page and use talk.google.com on port 5223.
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: there is no 'most common one' ? or default one ?
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: Yes but if the configure script says something else then it will go there
<DaSkreech> unless you override it with --prefix
<LazersK> So, what should i do if Alt F3 does zilch?
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: is that /usr or /usr/local ? another one ?
<DaSkreech> latter
<DaSkreech> LazersK: Right click the window title ?
<doktoreas> SSL support could not be initialized for account This is most likely because the QCA TLS plugin is not installed on your system.
<doktoreas> this is the error
<sonic> I have a question for the kubuntu developers.  I often see statements in the kde pre-release announcements (kde4 rc1 for example) that users should not file bug reports against them.  Now I understand that kubuntu does not officially support them and thats what that statement means, but why not suggest that bugs be filed to bugs.kde.org?
<Salze> LazersK: You want the taskbar to only show the windows of the current desktop? Do I understand that correctly?
<White_Pelican> should I assume the abilty to change the splash screen is still broken?
<LazersK> Yes.
<sonic> otherwise if no one files bugs then that defeats the purpose of a release candidate does it not?
<DaSkreech> sonic: By all means please do so
<Salze> LazersK: You can configure that by clicking on the cashew (upper right corner) of the taskbar, then right click on the window list.
<sonic> but the announcements give the impression that bug reports should not be filed at all
<turuburu> hi guys
<DaSkreech> hi turuburu
<LazersK> Ah, ok
<turuburu> ok guys i put kde 4.2rc1, kernel 2.6.28 and grub 2 at intrepid
<turuburu> kde 4.2 is great. at least now productivity with file management
<turuburu> now i ll try with ext4
<LazersK> wheres that?
<LazersK> My cashew is IN the taskbar
<LazersK> And it jsut has stuff to do with widgets
<Salze> Yes, and the window list is a widget. Right click on it to configure it.
<LazersK> I don't have that?
<LazersK> I only have the desktop widget on.
<Salze> You don't have the window list?
<LazersK> i don't know what you mean?
<sonic> DaSkreech: and I do, Im just saying that you should instead include a statement that refers people to bugs.kde.org
<LazersK> right clicking on the cashew, brings up add widgets and such.
<DaSkreech> Normally there is something of that ilk
<Salze> Right click on the window list - not on the cashew.
<Salze> You need to first unlock the widgets by left clicking on the cashew.
<LazersK> Add widgets come up with a widget list
<DaSkreech> turuburu: Woah where did you get the new kernel from ?
<joh6nn> my update-notifier doesn't run at startup; any ideas on how i can fix that?
<LazersK> Gah, i'll do it later
<LazersK> ( Film, brb. )
<turuburu> dask i ve put the jaunty repos temporarily. i installed only kernel. then removed them
<turuburu> DaSkreech: it works perfectly
<sonic> DaSkreech: and Im not a developer so I should state that this is my own opinion
<khakane> anyone??? cannot get java to work in Intrepid
<khakane> ii  sun-java6-jre                              6-10-0ubuntu2                                        Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (ar
<joh6nn> khakane: what's it do?
<khakane> keeps telling me i need to install java runtime environment
<DaSkreech> sonic: It's not a bad opinion
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<DaSkreech> khakane: Maybeed to update alternatives
<khakane> tried, there is only 1 and its already linked
<khakane> There is only 1 program which provides java
<khakane> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<khakane> yea that page did nothing
<shadowhywind> hay all, do kdm3 themes work in kdm4
<uffo> currently like i understand that ext4 can be used only with manual mode installation in 9.04 not with guided ???
<khakane> GRRR i need this to work i need to connect to an ipkvm like immediately
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<uffo> currently like i understand that EXT4 can be used only with manual mode installation in Kubuntu 9.04 final???
<uffo> news said that ext4 wont be in by default does that mean that
<Pici> uffo: Jaunty is offtopic for this channel, please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<riorio> DaSkreech, Thanks a lot for that Alt-T trick.  I\m on KDE 4 now (still need to get my Swedish keyboard back though)
<DaSkreech> riorio: Welcome
<DaSkreech> uffo: true
<DaSkreech> shadowhywind: no
<riorio> I feel like Nro in the Matrix   I just had a nail stuck into the back of my head
<DaSkreech> khakane: What happens if you call the jre directly?
<riorio> |Neo
<khakane> i can type java at prompt and it goes
<tk_> hello
<tk_> can i speak german here?
<Pici> !de | tk_
<ubottu> tk_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<turuburu> uffo: i try to put it at intrepid
<kilani> hi i do not have the possibility to use my usbstick
<kilani> i cannot use my usb printer and usb stick
<darkhamm_> hey people, i've ubuntu intrepid, i'm trying to install kde4.2rc from the repository in kubuntu site, bit i can't load it
<riorio> åäö :)
<Frederick> folks which is the command to configure x automatically?
<darkhamm_> what i must install from repo? i can't find kubuntu-desktop-kde4 or something like
<DaSkreech> riorio: :-D
<riorio> :)
 * riorio loves KDE 4
<DaSkreech> darkhamm_: Read the topic?
<DaSkreech> riorio: Wait till KDE 4.2
<riorio> will :)
<Frederick> xorg reports no devices detected =/
<magoo_> Could anybody help out a newbie to Kubuntu and the linux world?
<massimo_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hyper_ch> magoo_: the art of mind-reading over the internet is not mastered by many people
<darkhamm_> DaSkreech: in my message i wrote , "i insert the repo from kubuntu page" at the link in the topic, but i don't have nothing to upgrade, i haven't any kde4 installation, and i don't know what i must do
<magoo_> sorry hyper, i'm am having issues with running kubuntu in generic mode, i think it might be an issue with my video card
<Frederick> Can I have some help please?
<hyper_ch> Frederick: : the art of mind-reading over the internet is not mastered by many people
<Frederick> hyper_ch: Ivbe posted my problem
<Frederick> hyper_ch: xorg reports no devices detected =/ive re read both nvidia config and xorg config no luck at all
<hyper_ch> Frederick: what video card? what drivers?
<Frederick> hyper_ch: gefroce 8800 gts nvidia driver
<hyper_ch> Frederick: what nvidia driver?
<Frederick> the one adept suggested me to install
<hyper_ch> Frederick: hmmm... I got the 9500 GT and has worked without issues
<DaSkreech> magoo_: What's up?
<hyper_ch> Frederick: but maybe you should then get the semi-latest on
<magoo_> heh,  same old problem as last night daskreech
<hyper_ch> Frederick: 1.80.17 as I've heard 1.80.22 gives problesm
<Frederick> hyper_ch: it says failed to load module type 1
<hyper_ch> Frederick: no clue
<lorenso> yea porfin
<DaSkreech> darkhamm_: you are on interprid?
<darkhamm_> yes, ubuntu intrepid
<lorenso> XD al 100% ubuntu eltimate edition
<lorenso> O.o
<magoo_> kubuntu 8.10 works fine in "recovery mode" chosen at startup of my comp, i can still use my xp fine, but everytime i try to use kubuntu in "generic" mode, it freezes
<lorenso> :O intrepit
<lorenso> ??
<hyper_ch> Frederick: have a read through here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<DaSkreech> hi lorenso
<Frederick> I was with nvidia 177
<Frederick> hyper_ch: im on irssi it will be messy to read
<DaSkreech> magoo_: Where does it freeze?
<lorenso> XD alguien abla español
<magoo_> when i choose to runb kubuntu in generic mode, instead of recovery, it freezes right away, in the waiting to boot section
<Frederick> hyper_ch: im trying 180 now
<DaSkreech> !es | lorenso
<ubottu> lorenso: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> magoo_: serious? Hmm
<magoo_> yup
<DaSkreech> how long did you wait?
<lorenso> XD gracias
<hyper_ch> Frederick: as said, some people there report they have problem with the latest .22 one... maybe use a previous one
<magoo_> but everything works fine in "recovery mode" which confuses me
<DaSkreech> magoo_: Different drivers.
<Frederick> hyper_ch: same error failed to load module type1
<DaSkreech> magoo_: did you update in revoery mode ?
<magoo_> yea
<darkhamm_> ok, i understand, kde4rc is fake.
<Frederick> which is the name of that browser in text mode?
<hyper_ch> Frederick: then you'll have to google that
<magoo_> updated and then installed the nvidia recommend driver 177 all in recovery
<hyper_ch> I think I'll also upgrade to 1.80.xx
<DaSkreech> darkhamm_: huh?
<DaSkreech> darkhamm_: just update once you have enabled the repos they over write your current KDE
<darkhamm_> DaSkreech: i DON'T have anyone.
<DaSkreech> darkhamm_: Wait what are you running now?
<DaSkreech> Gnome or KDE ?
<darkhamm_> <DaSkreech> : gnome, in Ubuntu intrepid
<DaSkreech> darkhamm_: ok install kubuntu-desktop
<darkhamm_> <DaSkreech> :isn't kde3?
<DaSkreech> darkhamm_: Hmm ?
<DaSkreech> not in Ibex . There is no KDE3
<darkhamm_> <DaSkreech> : if i install the kubuntu-desktop package, i install kde3 ?
<darkhamm_> ok
<darkhamm_> <DaSkreech>: thanx i belived kubuntu-desktop as a kde3 installation, thanx, i think it will works now
<Knysliux001> hello
<DaSkreech> hi
<Knysliux001> Is it possible to use kopete with skype?
<DaSkreech> Knysliux001: Yes not in any Kubuntu packages currentyl
<DaSkreech> currently
<Knysliux001> any way to compile it?
<TheZ> Has anyone any suggestions for RAID on 8.10? I have a PNY SATA!! PCIe 1x card(unused), but can't decide whether to use it or software/bios RAID (need RAID 1)... TIA!
<TheZ> "!!" = "II"
<DaSkreech> !compile | Knysliux001
<ubottu> Knysliux001: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DaSkreech> !raid
<franco_> ciao
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<franco_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheZ> well, bot, I'm not certain as to whether the PNY card is sw or hw...
<Knysliux001> DaSkreech: Thanks
<hyper_ch> hmmm, the 180.06 driver is nice
<riorio> can't I change the number of desktops in KDE 4?
<riorio> or have different desktop backgrounds on different desktops?
<TheZ> riorio: rclick on the small desktop icons, selet configure.. :)
<riorio> TheZ, oh, that simple. Thx :)
<Draiden> hello I've got a small question, i'm currently running eeebuntu on my netbook and I really like it, i'm also in doubt about changing from windows to linux on my normal pc, but I have a question: how is the Wine support these days? I don't game a lot, but If I want to game, is Wine good enough?
<riorio> I mut have spent 30 minutes in the system preferences
<TheZ> :)
<DaSkreech> riorio: yes and yes I don't know what version of KDE you have though
<riorio> DaSkreech, I'm on KDE 4 now :)
<DaSkreech> Draiden: hit up appdb.winehq.org and look for your games
<DaSkreech> riorio: 4.0 4.1 and 4.2 are vastly vvaaassstllly different
<riorio> oh
<riorio> DaSkreech, I'n on KDE 4.0.5
<riorio> *I'm
<DaSkreech> riorio: Oh dear lord
<DaSkreech> My apologies :)
<riorio> I guess that's old
<riorio> :)
<DaSkreech> It's also kinda nasty
<DaSkreech> Hi jono!!
<jono> hey :)
<DaSkreech> how are You?
<Frederick> Folks can anyone help me with nvidia and x server?
<Azzmodan> I just installed the kubuntu-desktop meta package on 8.10, but not only is kde kinda laggy it also crashes at random moments, using an nvidia card with the 1.77 drivers. Any idea on where to start looking for the problem?
<Frederick> Azzmodan: /var/logs
<Guest11548> hello again ppl. Help pls! I can't install any theme via theme manager...every theme I download from kde-look seems not to have the correct format
<Guest11548> help pls
<DaSkreech> What version of  kde?
<Guest11548> 3.5
<DaSkreech> Guest11548: I think most themes should have a README in them to say how to install
<Guest11548> oh...that'd be too much to ask hahah
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Which themes?
<Guest11548> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=75295&file1=75295-1.png&file2=75295-2.jpg&file3=75295-3.jpg&name=kollide
<Guest11548> I want that one installed hahahah :)
<Guest11548> anyway...it doesn't have a readme and I don't know whether it's suited for kde 3.5 or not heheh. i'm kinda' newby
<Frederick> can I have help configureing a nvidia card in ubuntu 8.1 for amd 64?
<DaSkreech> Fred: blast
<DaSkreech> Guest11548: Looks like KDE 3
<DaSkreech>  what's the actual theme link?
<vit> HGFH
<Guest11548> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/kollide?content=75295
<Guest11548> that's the download link
<elenaw> I'm having problems with bluetooth-browse.  It displays Couldn't execute command: nautilus --no-default-window "obex://[00:23:D6:5A:AC:03]"
<elenaw> and I have installed gnome-vfs-obexftp
<elenaw> so I don't know what else I can do
<DaSkreech> Ibex?
<elenaw> does anybody else
<Pici> elenaw: This is the Kubuntu channel, you'd have better luck asking in #ubuntu , as people use Gnome there.
<elenaw> i use kubuntu
<elenaw> those are the recommended tools for kubuntu, from what i can find
<ruffles_> how do i set the connection to another channel??
<max__> ciao
<DaSkreech> Ciao
<max__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PSiL0> with kde 4.1.3, is it possible for firefox and banshee to share sound?  If one is using the alsa driver, the other cannot until the application is closed
<hyper__ch> works with ff and amarok
<p_quarles> elenaw: the bluetooth utility for KDE is kdebluetooth
<PSiL0> hyper_ch: amarok controls my larger library ;)
<PSiL0> hyper_ch: I use banshee whenever I go to work
<PSiL0> hyper_ch: amarok 1.4.10+mysql is great for my large library stored on my external..
<hyper__ch> PSiL0: I use amarok 2 meanwhile
<DaSkreech> is 2.1out?
<PSiL0> 2.0.1.1 I believe
<DaSkreech> ah right that wsa it
<neothecat> good morning.  i just installed kde4 rc2... where is the kcontrol?  i can't configure keyboard shortcuts or anything like that.  or the windows.  thanks.
<hyper__ch> amarok nightly from the neon project is recommended by me
<DaSkreech> neothecat: No one has ported kcontrol to KDE4 yet
<|Yves|> hi,i I have 2 observations from the kde4.2 rc1 packages on amd64: kdebluetooth is missing and so are the google gadgets
<DaSkreech> as I recall Chani was working on a plasmoid
<ummels> neothecat: all settings are in "System Settings" now
<elenaw> p_quarles: ok, do you know any good howtos or instruction about kdebluetooth?
<DaSkreech> for some definition of all settings
<PSiL0> I tried amarok beta 2, and I didn't like the lack of implementing labels nor the cumbersome way of navigating through my collection, one with quite a few compilations (read: various artists)
<neothecat> ummels:  i go to the main menu button, go to settings, but i do not see keyboard bindings or anything like that.  perhaps i am missing a package
<PSiL0> The only thing I did like was the use of mysql in amarok2, which beats the pants of sqlite in terms of speed when searching through large collections
<ummels> neothecat: Don't u have "Keyboard & Mouse" under "Computer Administration" in System Settings?
<PSiL0> however, there is a way to implement mysql in amarok 1.4.x, so I'll still with that until amarok 2 matures
<|Yves|> I see a lot of flicker after logging in from kdm, the screen background changes several times after login, anyone else?
 * DaSkreech hugs PSiL0
<PSiL0> lol
<luigi> ciao
<PSiL0> funny thing happened, it seems like banshee and firefox can play nice now... weird... all I did the other day was to install other alsa packages.. I do recall there was an update this morning, although I thought it was libcups.... hmm
<PSiL0> damn, this cold is wrecking havoc on my memory, lol
<neothecat> ummels:  i do not even have a "System Settings"....
<ummels> neothecat: Didn't you just say you have them when you open the menu?
<LazersK> Back for a second.
<LazersK> Wheres this windows lsit then?
<ummels> neothecat: you can start them from a console by "systemsettings" btw
<neothecat> ummels: don't have that command either.  which explains my problem :)
<ummels> neothecat: install kubuntu-desktop then ;-)
<LazersK> Hm. I can't find any windows lists. x_X
<neothecat> ummels:  i have regular ubuntu installed.  i just wanted to play with kde4.  is that going to cause any problems?
<ummels> neothecat: right, just install "systemsettings" then
<neothecat> ummels: wow.  that's the package name.  who thought it would be simple.
<ummels> neothecat: which package did u install to get KDE4 then?
<ummels> neothecat: i don't know if u'll have every module then though
<DaSkreech> neothecat: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<neothecat> i am using ubuntu 8.10, not kubuntu
<yoritomo> hello
<DaSkreech> neothecat: Ah ok then enable the repository in the topic
<DaSkreech> !hi | yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ummels> neothecat: To install all of KDE you can install the "kde" package
<yoritomo> how to replace the horrible start screen image in intrepid kubuntu by a personnal image ?
<neothecat> ok, thanks.  i will do that.  btw, install systemsettings did the trick. thanks.
<ummels> neothecat: welcome
<DaSkreech> yoritomo: Which image ?
<yoritomo> you when kde starting, it is the coloured icons showing the start evolution, and the background is a ugly B/W image
<ummels> yoritomo: Try System Settings -> Appearence -> Splash Screen
<DaSkreech> yoritomo: Yeah :0
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ummels> yoritomo: Change it to none if you want. To keep the icons but change the background is a bit more difficult
<yoritomo> ho really?
<LazersK> Hm, using KDE my system CPu stays around 60% usage
<LazersK> Why?
<hallowname> LazersK: run 'top' and see what's using so much CPU
<LazersK> top?
<ummels> yoritomo: The default theme lies in /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default
<LazersK> Ah, firefox
<hallowname> LazersK: run konsole (terminal), type 'top', press enter
<LazersK> Firefox is such a memory hog. >_>
<ummels> I guess you could copy that to $HOME/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/Themes and make ur own theme
<hallowname> LazersK: yes, but still should not use 60% of cpu :/
<LazersK> 29%
<DaSkreech> LazersK: yes it is
<LazersK> 39% *
<LazersK> Can amorak play m4a files?
<hallowname> LazersK: with the right codecs... im not sure what package it's in however...
<LazersK> Huh.
<ummels> LazersK: installing "kubuntu-restricted-extras" might do the trick
<LazersK> What wil lthat do>?
<hallowname> LazersK: it's extra codecs and other not-so-obviously legal files...
<ummels> LazersK: install some codes and other non-free packages like Java and Flash
<LazersK> Ah.
<LazersK> OK.
<knubbe> LazersK: if your on a page with flash, it will definately go up to 60%. the flash implementation for linux is... not good.
<knubbe> s/your/you're
<yoritomo> how to create my own splash screen ?
<yoritomo> is it an editor?
<ummels> yoritomo: just copy the directory and replace the images
<DaSkreech> yoritomo: look in http://techbase.kde.org
<heinrich_> jkhg
<hyper__ch> oh noes, there's a vulnerability in xulrunner
<LazersK> Hm, what's the recommended ram and VRAM for KDE?
<yoritomo> ummels which directory?
<ummels> yoritomo: /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default
<yoritomo> ummels , thanks it is really what i wanted
<DaSkreech> LazersK: Depends on what you are doing but I would say 512 should be workable
<ummels> yoritomo: You could try the "Get New Themes..." button in System Settings -> Appearence -> Splash Screen
<ummels> yoritomi: also
<yoritomo> yes but all the themes are quite ugly :s
<ummels> yoritomo: i agree ;-)
<yoritomo> good night all, see you later ;)
<IagoBR> Alguem sabe como jogar Priston Tale no Kubuntu ? Pelo Wine ?
<IagoBR> Preciso manter o XTrap
<IagoBR> para que o jogo execute
<LazersK> Lemme guess.
<IagoBR> alguem tem alguma ideia ?
<LazersK> #kubuntu-it
<PhilRod> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IagoBR> how can i play Priston Tale in Wine ?
<IagoBR> Fix the XTrap...
<IagoBR> to enter in game !
<toki_> im looking for ubuntu support
<PSiL0> !#ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<PSiL0> toki_:  ummm, #ubuntu?
<snake_> can anyone please help me. i tried to install 2 packages that were broken or i couldnt managed to get , anyways i purged them but now everytime i restart the pc i get a crashed application error saying that those 2 packages couldnt be downloaded. i tried apt-get clean but that didnt help. can anyone tell me how to clear this errors
<hyper__ch> snake_: mind-reading over the internet is an art not many people master
<snake_> hyper__ch: thank you. i tried everything possible but i am not resolving this.
<hyper__ch> snake_: mind-reading over the internet is an art not many people master
<snake_> hyper_ch what do you mean ?
<JDShewey> Trying to create a script which secretly sends network topology information to myself in case my laptop is stolen. What I want to know is is there a way to set a maximum number of attempts for traceroute?
<JDShewey> Currently if it encounters a firewall it just sits there trying to identify the router over and over.
<DaSkreech> snake_: Which paackages ?
<snake_> DaSkreech: packagekit and sun-java6-doc
<snake_> i am not sure about the exact name of packagekit
<snake_> but sure about the sun-java6-doc
<DaSkreech> what's the error?
<HughCock> Hello, I am running dual monitors with kubuntu 8.10 (DVI NVIDIA)... On my secondary monitor.... There appears to be a line that scans top to bottom and it gets rather annoying... Anyone experience anything like this?
<adz21c> HughCock: Yea I got that
<snake_> sorry the package : "sun-java6-doc 6-10-0ubuntu2" failed to install or upgrade
<HughCock> adz21: is there a fix for that?
<adz21c> HughCock: Well typically it is mostly only noticable in stuff like Video players, where apparently the nvidia-settings program can change the vsync to work better for that monitor, personally its never worked for me
<DaSkreech> snake_: is the deb in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<snake_> DaSkreech: let me check
<HughCock> adz21c: exactly.... i notice when stuffs moving, video players, etc... I'll try the vsync though... thanks!
<djp> hello everybody, i know this is the wrong place, but i am in real trouble, anybody knows where to find microsoft exchange pros?
<adz21c> HughCock: None of it works for me, I think its just nvidia drivers being crap, to be frank
<HughCock> adz21c: yeah probably
<snake_> DaSkreech: no. the debs arent there
<adz21c> HughCock: As I don't get the problem with xinerama, only when using twinview, unfortunately then I don't get compositing
<ummels> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<snake_> DaSkreech: i tried also apt-get clean and autoclean but that didnt help
<HughCock> adz21c: yeah exactly... damn.
<DaSkreech> snake_: try installing only one
<djp> thx @ ubotto .. @ummels: the dark forces are strong
<adz21c> HughCock: yea, so good luck :-). I can direct you to a ubuntu bug thread I have been posting on (its for 8.04 though, so its pretty much gone dead due to 8.10 uptake)
<slow-motion> hi
<adz21c> HughCock: might have some useful ideas for ya though
<HughCock> adz21c: sure, you got a link?
<adz21c> HughCock: sure, give me a moment
<IagoBR> How can i Make XTrap Work on Linux ?
<ummels> !wine > lagoBR
<toki_> hey guys i need help with a monitor issue  i am a complete noob to ubuntu
<ummels> !wine | lagoBR
<ubottu> lagoBR: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<DaSkreech> ummels: Why both ?
<ummels> DaSkreech: sorry
<DaSkreech> ummels: Just asking
<ummels> DaSkreech: wanted to to do the second in the first place ;-)
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<DaSkreech> Ok
<adz21c> HughCock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/151674
<DaSkreech> how do I burn a Cd with wodim ?
<snake_> DaSkreech: same results
<ummels> DaSkreech: Use K3B ;-)
<DaSkreech> snake_: are they in your /var/cache/apt/archives now?
<DaSkreech> ummels: don't have it available
<snake_> DaSkreech: nope
<ummels> DaSkreech: y not?
<DaSkreech> cause
<HughCock> adz21c: thanks... I'll look into it and stop in if I ever find a fix
<DaSkreech> snake_: hmm ok try grab them from p.u.c and dpkg install them
<DaSkreech> snake_: did you try apt-get install -f ?
<adz21c> HughCock: cool, good luck
<snake_> DaSkreech: let me try with the -f option
<ummels> snake_: what exactly happens when u enter "apt-get install packagekit"? u are connected to the internet, aren't u? ;-)
<toki_> can someone PLEASE help a noob out with a resolution/monitor problem
<ummels> snake_: Ah, have u done "apt-get update"?
<DaSkreech> toki_: Ask
<snake_> ummels: yes i did
<ummels> _snake: then i don't understand why it cannot dl the package
<PSiL0> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<PSiL0> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaSkreech> toki_: What's the problem?
<DaSkreech> snake_: grab them from packages.ubuntu.com
<snake_> DaSkreech: thats what i did now
<snake_> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-doc_6-10-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<toki_> ok my system will not reconize my monitor (its a 32" hd lcd tv with vga input) so my resolution is maxed out at 640*480
<snake_> check it by yourself
<snake_> it cant be installed
<snake_> than it says is installed
<DaSkreech> toki_: you can set it manually
<DaSkreech> snake_: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<toki_> well that just it im a complete noob to linux and i dont know how
<toki_> anything past doing it throught the prefrences is over my head right now
<DaSkreech> toki_: ok Umm I'm heading out now but there should be some X knowledge floating around here
<snake_> DaSkreech: i get the same thing as before. the problem is not installing it. the problem is removing the crash report that shows when i start the pc
<DaSkreech> ask more pointed questions to get better answers
<DaSkreech> snake_: oh. Whats that say?
<snake_> sorry the package : "sun-java6-doc 6-10-0ubuntu2" failed to install or upgrade
<snake_> everytime i start the pc from now on i get this
<DaSkreech> snake_: Remove it then?
<snake_> i purged the package
<snake_> but i keep geting it
<DaSkreech> toki_: the issue yo uare looking for is resolution detection on a second monitor
<DaSkreech> bah Toki left
<stepz> I have a headless media pc and I'd like to use my laptop to play music from amarok and youtube through that computer, I'd like some tips on how to do that
<stepz> I have been using x11vnc and krdc, but that is really sluggish
<stepz> both the pc and laptop are kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Where is amarok?
<DaSkreech> on the headless or on the laptop?
<stepz> currently on the headless, but pretty much doesn't matter
<stepz> the music is on the headless
<stepz> but i could always sshfs mount it
<stepz> youtube is actually the tougher cookie
<stepz> a lot more interactivity is required
<DaSkreech> stepz: you can install a webserver remote for amarok
<DaSkreech> so you get a web page interface
<DaSkreech> you can manipulate playlists start stop queue etc
<stepz> DaSkreech: as much as I've looked at them, they really don't seem to give much in the way of usability compared to just vnc'ing to the box
<stepz> as I'm on a local network
<DaSkreech> stepz: use up heccka less bandwidth and have fast searching through the collection
<Rodrygho> aow
<bill_> Hello all from Western NY..
<esteeven> hello from Bristol UK
<stepz> so no idea how to route audio from flashplayer to another machine?
<bill_> Lots of snow today..15 degree's
<bill_> Are you running a network?
<stepz> bill_: yes, headless kubuntu box and a kubuntu laptop on a local network
<bingbong> ok to ask newbie stuff here ?
<ummels> !ask | bingbong
<ubottu> bingbong: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FrauHansen> hi, my keyboard is a little strange since the update to 4.2 rc1, arrows are not working and Alt-Gr sends enter
<FrauHansen> is this only me or did somebody else experience this?
<p_quarles> I'm on the same version, and haven't noticed anything along those lines
<ummels> me neither
<FrauHansen> hm, could be that it's only on the german settings...
<HmpfCBR> Hi, I am wondering if there is a problem with phonon in kde 4.2 rc on intrepid? My Systemsetting crashes when clicking the multimedia icon, and various multimeadia pplications like dragon player and amarok 2.0.1 crash on startup. The kubuntu-experimental ppa seems to contain another version, than listed on http://www.kde.org/info/4.1.96.php also.
<JontheEchidna> HmpfCBR: are you by any chance using a non-english locale?
<ummels> FrauHansen: my country and keyboard is set to German as well, I am using English as language though
<HmpfCBR> yes iam
<HmpfCBR> german actually
<JontheEchidna> it's an ubuntu xine bug
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bug/290768
<ummels> HmpfCBR: amarok 2.0.1 and dragonplayer work fine for me with KDE 4.2 rc1
<HmpfCBR> ah thanks, I'll change the locale to english and see if this works. thanks alot.
<slow-motion> n8
<werenerd> Just off the tops of their head, does anyone know where you can get KDE Desktop Patterns?
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is there a way to make scrolling with the touchpad not horribly laggy?
<gerard> d
<david__> anyone using jaunty?
<ummels> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jussi01> david__: #ubuntu+1 for jounty help please (incuding kubuntu)
<marius__> hello ppl, any idea of how can I open a empty dvd in kubuntu 8.04?
<marius__> help pls
<ghostcube> why would you open an empty dvd :|
<ghostcube> you mean how to burn something ?
<marius__> I mean...the autorun stuff
<marius__> and yes
<marius__> burn it
<ghostcube> use k3b
<ghostcube> schould work fine
<marius__> but kubuntu doesn't seem to detect the dvd-rom
<marius__> won't open any kinda' dvd's
<marius__> only cd's
<ghostcube> oh you cant open any dvd ?
<marius__> nope
<ghostcube> sure its a dvd rom
<ghostcube> and not only a cd rom you have
<marius__> works fine on Window$
<ghostcube> have you looked into  dolphin if it detects the dvd ?
<marius__> yes. it doesn't
<ghostcube> hmm
<marius__> nor it detects any other storage media after having inserted the dvd
<flashkidd> marius__: whtat is ur dvd player?
<marius__> I couldn't say for sure...it's part of my laptop
<flashkidd> marius__: I was having problems to detect my dvd rom too
<flashkidd> marius__: mine is a samsung
<marius__> well...I don't know what's mine...it's part of my toshiba satellite
<marius__> quite not sure about it
<marius__> I'm no good at hardware stuff heheh
<flashkidd> marius__: no problem
<flashkidd> marius__: :-)
<jordo2323> I just installed KDE 4.2 Beta 2 and was wondering is there an additional package I need to download to get additional widgets in the library?
<cuznt> kde add-ons
<flashkidd> someone else having problems with k3b?
<cuznt> no
<marius__> not there yet...heheh
<flashkidd> lol
<cuznt> <ghostcube> have you looked into  dolphin if it detects the dvd ? it does but not with a black dvd for me.
<cuznt> and sometimes i need permission to read the files
<cuznt> blank rather
<ghostcube> is there anything inside /media/cdrom or cdrom0 ?
<ghostcube> if there is anythng on it
<ghostcube> if its blank only k3b will read it
<marius__> in my case nope
<robson> pc dont starter compiz fusion
<marius__> I have it installed. the k3b thing
<marius__> not quite sure though]
<marius__> if it also ...reads
<marius__> well...self response...it doesn't
<flashkidd> my dvd reads from linux, dvds and cds
<flashkidd> the recording I do from command line with wodim
<flashkidd> did u mounted the dvd?
<ubuntu> Hi! i'm having problems with grub and kubuntu install. Anyone know if they can help? Grub appears to be gone.
#kubuntu 2009-01-15
<dpwalsh> Having grub problems. Failed install left me with no grub file (that I can see) google search suggestions havn't worked. Can anyone help?
<nin> Nabend! Neuling hat ein Problem mit der Wiedergabe von Streams - sitz schon 2 Tage/Nächte dran. HELP! :)
<Tm_T> !de | nin
<ubottu> nin: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nin> kk
<stnormal> i have a weird problem where ubuntu won't finish loading (it stalls when x should first start... the screen just goes blank, but x never loads) if I don't manually select Ubuntu at the grub prompt
<stnormal> it loads fine if I hit enter, but it doesn't load if I let it load automatically
<marius__> ppl
<marius__> at last it worked, it reads the dvd
<marius__> but k3b ain't able to write on it
<marius__> gives error
<flashkidd> what error it gives?
<|aleph0|> hello. where is the best place to go to ask a question on iptables and NAT?
<astromme-laptop> google?
<marius__> it sais "write error". sometimes is sais "input/output error"
<marius__> dvd's are fine
<marius__> I tried with more than 2
<astromme-laptop> marius__: That could be a drive issue.... if you have another os on the machine, can you write cds/dvds with it?
<marius__> yep
<marius__> vista
<flashkidd> k3b uses wodim to work, u can try the command line
<marius__> it writes them super well
<ruffles_> how do connect to another channel?
<marius__> i tiped wodim
<marius__> and got  some responses
<flashkidd> nice, what it gives?
<marius__> wodim: No tracks specified. Need at least one.
<marius__> Usage: wodim [options] track1...trackn
<marius__> Use     wodim -help
<marius__> to get a list of valid options.
<marius__> Use     wodim blank=help
<marius__> to get a list of valid blanking options.
<marius__> Use     wodim dev=b,t,l driveropts=help -checkdrive
<marius__> to get a list of drive specific options.
<marius__> Use     wodim dev=help
<marius__> to get a list of possible SCSI transport specifiers.
<marius__> sorry
<marius__> but that's it
<flashkidd> try dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/sr0
<stnormal> is there a way to unload/reload a device? Apparently, my NIC only works sometimes in kubuntu, and if I could figure out some way to keep reloading the device instead of rebooting the system until it works, that'd save me a lot of time
<flashkidd> it gives info aboute the media
<marius__> yep
<marius__> it does
<marius__> but...quite many lines
<flashkidd> no problem, than its reading ok
<flashkidd> what u need to write, is a iso file?
<marius__> yeah, now it's reading it, and dolphin also detects it. just won't write. nope, ain't .iso...just some .jpegs and some .doc
<flashkidd> hummm
<flashkidd> u can write dvds iso from command line just like from graphical interface
<marius__> autoplay runs like a dream...if it would just write the disc ohhh...i'd go to sleep heheh
<flashkidd> what message k3b gives to you?
<marius__> k...but i'm trying to setup a user friendly desktop environment so that certain ppl can do basic tasks
<marius__> well
<marius__> it sais "write error". sometimes is sais "input/output error"
<flashkidd> U can try create a image iso and burn in command line to check if the drive is working fine
<flashkidd> the command to do so is...
<flashkidd> /usr/bin/wodim -v dev=/dev/sr0 speed=4 driveropts=burnfree starwars1.iso
<flashkidd> for example
<flashkidd> u change the iso name with the name of the image
<marius__> thanks for the assistance ;) but I give up till tomorrow...it's kinda' late now...2 am
<marius__> I wrote the command
<marius__> heh
<marius__> tomorrow's a fresh new day for headaches
<marius__> bye and thanks a lot
<flashkidd> ok
<flashkidd> c ya
<flashkidd> ur welcome
<IagoBR> i need to install JAVA on Wine to Run Runescape anybody can help me ?
<Elloc>  i need to install JAVA on Wine to Run Runescape anybody can help me ?
<astromme-laptop> Elloc: woah.... java on wine? why?
<astromme-laptop> Why does runscape need wine? isn't it browser-driven?
<maxbaldwin> runescape doesn't need wine...
<maxbaldwin> it needs flash plugin for mozilla
<maxbaldwin> *the flash plugin
<jennifer> hey i was wondering how to use Konsole to open a deb file
<jetlee> hey i need some help
<astromme-laptop> jennifer: open a deb file? meaning install it?
<flashkidd> U can ask jetlee
<jetlee> jennifer sudo *.deb
<jetlee> yeah i am using dual sound cards
<astromme-laptop> jennifer: You should be able to click on it and have it install...
<jetlee> how do i switch under kde
<astromme-laptop> JediatNight: If not, install with gdebi-kde filename.deb
<jennifer> i'm trying to install gimp 2.6.3
<astromme-laptop> whoops, that was for jennifer
<astromme-laptop> jennifer: if that doesn't work, then yes, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<JediatNight> astromme-laptop: Np
<jennifer> when i look for it in my adept manager, all i get is the old version of GIMP..2.4.5
<astromme-laptop> jennifer: Fine. install it with "gdebi-kde gimpfilename.deb"
<jetlee> yep go to the download page and add it from there
<astromme-laptop> jetlee: Which version of kde?
<jetlee> any one using dual sound cards under kubunutu
<astromme-laptop> jetlee: In 8.10 you can use the systemsettings to select your primary output
<astromme-laptop> jetlee: In 8.04 or before it's different. Do you have <=8.04 or do you have 8.10?
<stnormal> how can I make grub not automatically load an OS?
<jetlee> 8.10
<stnormal> oh, I suppose I need to run some utility from inside kubuntu
<astromme-laptop> stnormal: Check out the file /boot/grub/menu.lst . There is an entry for "auto start" or something like that
<astromme-laptop> stnormal: You'll need root (sudo) to edit it
<stnormal> k
<stnormal> thanks
<tomas__> Hello!!
<jetlee> i always prefer the other sound card
<astromme-laptop> jetlee: Go to System Settings -> search for sound -> you can choose output device
<flashkidd> hello
<jetlee> the sound cards keep changing on its own i dont know what to do
<webbi> hello
<tomas__> Somebody speak Spanish? My english is not very good
<webbi> anybody that is currently using qtcreator?
<webbi> tomas__: Yo
<tomas__> I'm in Venezuela
<astromme-laptop> !es | tomas__
<ubottu> tomas__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flashkidd> I speak some
<webbi> tomas__: nose si puedo ayudarte, pero al menos intentalo
<astromme-laptop> I speak some as well
<webbi> tomas__: yo soy de argentina
<tomas__> Hi webbi, Hi flashkidd
<flashkidd> yo soy de brasil
<webbi> tomas__: hola!
<tomas__> Muy bien! Trabajo con brasileños
<jetlee> wait going to login under kde
<tomas__> Me gusta el inglés pero aún no lo hablo muy bien
<astromme-laptop> jetlee:  You don't have to, you can use alt+f2 and enter "systemsettings"
<webbi> tomas__: con el tiempo ya te acostumbras
<Makuseru> Hi, I've just installed Kubuntu 8.04, how would i go about removing KDE4 and installing KDE3?
<tomas__> Si. Me imagino. Espero viajar para Estados Unidos y aprender bien el idioma. Tengo familiares en Canadá también
<flashkidd> tomas__: legal
<tomas__> Trabajo en la Construcción de la Central Hidroeléctrica Fabricio Ojeda. El Proyecto es Brasileño.
<Makuseru> !kde3
<ubottu> No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<torkiano> Makuseru: install intrepid and then KDE4.2 ;-)
<Makuseru> torkiano: I tried that, it was horrible,
<tomas__> La construye la empresa ALSTOM
<astromme-laptop> Makuseru: You should be able to install "kubuntu-desktop" to get your kde3 desktop
<torkiano> Do you try KDE 4.2?
<astromme-laptop> Makuseru: As for removing your kde4.0 desktop? I dunno.
<flashkidd> tive um amigo que trabalhava na alstom
<Makuseru> astromme-laptop: as long as i can choose KDE3 when i log in it'll be fine.
<flashkidd> soy engenheiro
<tomas__> OK. Los brasileños son gente muy trabajadora
<Makuseru> torkiano: No, 4.1.
<tomas__> Yo también
<tomas__> Ingeniero civil
<astromme-laptop> Makuseru: You will be able to. "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" for the one-liner to install it
<Makuseru> astromme-laptop: ive got that going now. thanks.
<astromme-laptop> Makuseru: No problem
 * fidji est de retour.
<webbi> tomas__: bueno, yo trabajo con algunos brasile~nos tambien, pero todo por internet
<tomas__> Instalé el UBUNTU en mi computador de trabajo
<flashkidd> qual eres tu problema?
<astromme-laptop> Makuseru: I will say, I'm working with Jaunty (9.04) alphas and kde 4.2 RC and wow, it's really smooth.
<tomas__> Bien webbi. En que parte de argentina estás? Tengo amigos que han viajado para allá
<jetlee> ummm
<torkiano> Makuseru: 4.2 is very improved
<tomas__> Conoces a una Doctora Ingeniero de nombre María Graciaela Fratelli?
<tomas__> Graciela, perdón
<tomas__> Es Argentina. Me dió clases en la universidad
<jetlee> ok sound is not comming
<Makuseru> astromme-laptop: I upgraded lastnight, because i remember trying KDE4 when 8.04 came out thiking "This will be sweet!" and I hated it, so i went back and just though "well, they will get it fixed by 8.10" so i tried it lastnight and it was just garbage. Not just KDE4, but Intreped. I had so many problems with it i just downgraded.
<jetlee> kmix is so bogus
<webbi> tomas__: mmm la verdad que no la conozco, yo estoy en Capital Federal
<jetlee> how do i get a nice alsa frontend
<tomas__> Una amiga fue de luna de miel para allá y en un hotel le robaron todo. Eso pasa en cualquier país.
<astromme-laptop> Makuseru: I undesrtand, and that's unfortuante =/
<webbi> tomas__: pasara en cualquier pais, pero aca la verdad es que ya es insoportable
<flashkidd> jetlee: u can use alsamixer in command line
<jetlee> yep but how do i set a sound card to default one
 * PSiL0 gives Makuseru a lollipop
<flashkidd> jetlee: sorry I only have a card working...
<Makuseru> astromme-laptop: it might be due to my ancient hardware. I just kept getting Grub Errors and then No sound.
<jetlee> this thing will make u crazy
<Makuseru> PSiL0: I don't take candy from strangers in IRC rooms.=P
<flashkidd> jetlee, u need the 2 cards working? why dont u try only one?
<PSiL0> Makuseru: :)
<Makuseru> Thanks for all the help guys.
<tomas__> Es irresponsabilidad del hotel el no dar la cara para resolver el problema. No investigaron nada y sólo ofrecieron más días sin cancelarlos. Fueron de verdad muy cabezadura
<jetlee> anyone usind dual sound card on kubuntu
<tomas__> Entré al servidor en español
<webbi> tomas__: lo imagino...
<webbi> tomas__: Ok, suerte por alli
<astromme-laptop> jetlee: What applications are you trying to use that use sound?
<tomas__> Gracias, amigo...
<astromme-laptop> jetlee: Are they gnome apps? kde3 apps? kde4 apps?
<webbi> tomas__: de nada!
<tomas__> o amiga...
<login_> l
<stnormal> any alsa experts here?
<jetlee> whats your problem normal
<stnormal> when I try to do a speaker-test, I get the error ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1429:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<stnormal> there's two audio adapters installed, my analog one and an HDMI adapter
<jetlee> lol my problem is dual sound card
<stnormal> and aplay finds them both
<jetlee> i cant switch them etither
<stodge> Weird, my xorg.conf is configured for the nvidia driver, but according to the log file it's using vesa
<zetheroo> how do I get the plugins working in Gwenview?
<stodge> I used the "hardware drivers" application to install the nvidia driver. Any ideas?
<jetlee> ummm
<jetlee> to do changes to xserver u have to be root
<alipio> Hello.. I'm trying to use the widget RSSNOW.. but it does not work..  according to kde forum its a little problem with kdebase-workspace package....
<alipio> Anyone know how to fix that?
<LeeJunFan> anybody using kopete,gpg cryptography plugin on KDE4? Mine doesn't display recv'd messages, however it sends fine.
<powertool08> Does anyone know of a program to create cd labels (for cd itself not case) specifically with the memorex template WL-OL5025
<LeeJunFan> powertool08: glabels
<zetheroo> ﻿how do I get the plugins working in Gwenview?
<LeeJunFan> not positive, but it's the best hope.
<powertool08> LeeJunFan: Does it have a template for the memorex label sheet or will it print in some random area of the page?
<LeeJunFan> powertool08: I'm not sure, it has templates for tons of stuff.
<powertool08> LeeJunFan: Ok, thanks
<powertool08> LeeJunFan: Thanks again, I found the template I need :)
<stodge> How do I change the default audio device?
<stodge> I have three audio devices; onboard, pci and usb. I want the usb one to be used by default. The driver is loaded ok
<powertool08> stodge: I have my onboard disabled in bios
<stodge> I guess I could do that... I don't use it.
<zetheroo> I installed Crossover Office but its nowhere in the menu ...
<zetheroo> where can I find it?
<powertool08> zetheroo: In a terminal, run whereis crossover and see if it finds it
<alipio> zetheroo: how did u install that?
<zetheroo> its a .deb file
<zetheroo> in Ubuntu its automatically added to the menu
<alipio> or type in terminal: which crossover
<zetheroo> whereis crossover returns nothing
<alipio> if its in the path.. it'll show you where it is
<zetheroo> which crossover returns nothing as well
<zetheroo> I know its installed properly be cause when I right-click on an EXE file it has the option to open it with Crossover
<powertool08> zetheroo: try cross <tab> in a terminal and see if it autocompletes
<zetheroo> nope
<alipio> weird... try dpkg -S nameofthepackage to find where the files were installed in your system...
<zetheroo> ok I have an idea
<zetheroo> where is the preferences for the Kmenu?
<zetheroo> well this is really frustrating
<yao_ziyuan> i'm downloading the ppa.launchpad.net kubuntu updates
<yao_ziyuan> very slow. hope this time the Oxygen/Ozone window decorations get fixed
<stnormal> gah... I updated alsa and it made things worse, but now I can't get back to the original set-up
 * dr_willis wakes up....
<stnormal> if I reinstall kubuntu over an existing installation, will it automatically remove all of the old stuff?
<TraceRoute> anyone know how to enable sidekick compiz effect on kde?
<stnormal> or am I better off backing up what I'd like to save, and then wiping the partition completely?
<powertool08> stnormal: If you tell it to format the partition on reinstall then yes it will overwrite everything
<powertool08> !ccsm | TraceRoute  I'd guess somewhere in there?
<ubottu> TraceRoute  I'd guess somewhere in there?: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<stnormal> what I meant was that I was wondering if i reinstalled from a disk, if it'd be like a fresh installation, or if all of the old conf files and drivers and everything would mess things up?
<powertool08> stnormal: Like I said, if you tell it to format and overwrite everything then it will.
<stnormal> so it won't if I don't?
<powertool08> stnormal: If you keep your home partition and /etc/ folders then chances are it won't fix it.
<stnormal> k
 * fidji est de retour.
<c_lusby> Hi - can we still see the media protocol in dolphin with kde 4?
<c_lusby> i.e. to mount cdrom/hdd without using command line?
<TraceRoute> I can't get any features with simple-ccsm to enable anyone have this problem?
<jgarbers> am wondering if kubuntu will properly support a dual-head monitor installation with an ATI Radeon 9800 - it's working under GNOME with a regular Ubuntu install
<jgarbers> but i'd prefer to try KDE
<p_quarles> jgarbers: well, that's an Xorg question, ultimately; chances are, though, if the setup works with Compiz it will probably work with Kwin
<jgarbers> p_quarles: compiz-check tells me the card doesn't have enough memory to run full effects on the dual-head setup, so i have desktop effects off
<OxDeadC0de> :| k screensavers failed to upgrade
<jgarbers> if i have "regular" ubuntu installed, but would like to try KDE, am i better off installing Kubuntu in a different partition, or trying to get KDE and Ubuntu to cohabitate?
<jgarbers> excuse me - KDE and GNOME
<OxDeadC0de> I have both
<p_quarles> jgarbers: the components don't affect each other
<p_quarles> jgarbers: the worst that will happen is that you have some unwanted programs in your menu
<jgarbers> okay, so i can just install and run KDE on the same partition without conflict? that's cool
<p_quarles> yes, it could be that it won't work, but then you'd just have to change back to the gnome session
<p_quarles> but, ultimately, kwin allows for as much flexibility in turning off effects as compiz does, so there shouldn't be a problem
<TraceRoute> anyone with my issue?
<jgarbers> okay, i've googled for some instructions and will go give it a try. wish me luck
<spjcr> good luck
<TraceRoute> any of you get simple-ccsm to enable effects? it opens and everything but doesn't take effect
<zac_> whats the GIF editor for kubuntu ????
<DaSkreech> jgarbers: instructions are easy
<DaSkreech> install kubuntu-desktop, logout, press alt+t, login
<JoJoBobJoBob> whats the GIF editor for kubuntu ????
<jgarbers> JoJoBobJoBob: gimp?
<jgarbers> just a guess
<Nomexous> krita is the KDE equivalent
<Nomexous> I don't remember if KDE came with one installed.
<Nomexous> An editor, I mean.
<DaSkreech> tkpaint?
<Nomexous> kolourpaint?
<JoJoBobJoBob> NO
<JoJoBobJoBob> i just downloaded gimp........DIDNT WORK....now i shall try krita
<JoJoBobJoBob> i hope it works =D (y)
<p_quarles> JoJoBobJoBob: what are you trying to do with it?
<JoJoBobJoBob> make a .gif animation
<DaSkreech> JoJoBobJoBob: Do you know how to make a gif?
<p_quarles> well, GIMP can certainly do that
<JoJoBobJoBob> holy
<JoJoBobJoBob> calm down
<JoJoBobJoBob> nerd
<JoJoBobJoBob> THAT WAS MY FRIEND
<JoJoBobJoBob> SORRY
<OxDeadC0de> crap, I can't get ruby scripts to run in kde 4.2 rc 1 that worked in b2
<OxDeadC0de> plasma scripts*
<jgarbers> can anyone help troubleshoot my dual-monitor setup? both DVI-0 and VGA-0 are appearing in the Display - System Settings dialog, but although I make changes to arrange the displays and turn off cloning, clicking "Apply" doesn't have any effect
<OxDeadC0de> http://pastebin.ca/1308759
<DaSkreech> JoJoBobJoBob: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9_HwRcd1A
<jgarbers> i have mirrored screens now - the larger monitor is stuck mirroring the smaller monitor's resolution
<jgarbers> i've turned off desktop effects; on GNOME compiz-check said my card didn't have enough memory to do effects in dual-head mode
<DaSkreech> JoJoBobJoBob: http://blogs.sun.com/rajkumar/entry/how_to_create_an_animated
<JoJoBobJoBob> TY
<nicholas_> hello
<tacosarecool> hello
<DaSkreech> hi umm tacos
<tacosarecool> I've got a problem
<tacosarecool> KDE side is acting weird
<tacosarecool> And I think it's because of the ubuntu key ring
<tacosarecool> it's getting confuzzled
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: Unlikely but tell us what you are seeing
<tacosarecool> I'm on wireless connection right now I broke my desktop by accident but I'm going to fix it but I'm on laptop
<tacosarecool> And it lags in kubuntu when I'm in dolphin and there's photos
<TraceRoute> any of you use simple-ccsm?
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: turn off preview ?
<tacosarecool> But it gets to laggy before  I get to do that
<tacosarecool> in gnome its fine
<tacosarecool> In kde it lags
<Eutychus> hello. i used bittorrent to dl the dvd iso of kubuntu i386 which is taking up almost 4 gigs on my hd; but when i try to copy the iso to dvd it only burns 780 megs and tries to install ubuntu instead of kubuntu. i use nero 7. i would like the gigs worth of dvd and kubuntu to load. what am doing wrong?
<dwidmann> Weird ... I just built kdenetwork (4.2rc) and launched kopete ... and the settings dialog is blank :S
<dwidmann> Eutychus: first, check the md5sum of the image
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: what version of KDE?
<dwidmann> Eutychus: compare it to what it should be
<DaSkreech> Eutychus:
<DaSkreech> Stop burning it as a CD ISO ?
<DaSkreech> hi coreymon77
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: CD ISOs are only ~702MB though
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: hey, whats up
<Eutychus> nero doesnt give me an option. it automatically assumes the iso is a cd. even though i put a dvd in.
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: aren't they?
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: As I recall with Nero it had a button to switch between CD mode and DVD mode
<DaSkreech> So he could be in ISO burn Setting but in CD mode so it only burns it like a CD
<stnormal> wahoo! I got sound and wired networking to work!
<DaSkreech> Eutychus: Which Nero?
<DaSkreech> stnormal: Whoooooooooooooooot
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Too much I'm Camping tomorrow
<stnormal> is there a good alternative to windows media center for linux?
<Eutychus> nero7
<DaSkreech> stnormal: What do you want from Media Center?
<tacosarecool> daskreech I have 4.1
<tacosarecool> latest
<DaSkreech> Eutychus: Look at the top to see if there is a drop down box for CD/DVD ?
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: 4.1.4 ?
<stnormal> well, the DVD player for now. I really like the fact that I can hit stop, close the player, and then open it up later and have it resume from where I left off
<DaSkreech> Oh As I recall most players in KDE do that
<stnormal> hah.
<Eutychus> yes. even though i select dvd... it still only burns 780 megs of ubuntu. i am wasting blank dvds..
<DaSkreech> I don't really watch DVds so I don't know if it's true :)
<DaSkreech> But I remember it being mentioned
<DaSkreech> Eutychus: BUrn it to an ISO then
<stnormal> i might have to give that a try. Does kubuntu come with one standard, or should I just get VLC?
<dwidmann> vlc is pretty decent for watching DVDs, but it doesn't stop/resume like that
<DaSkreech> see what size it burns it to then
<DaSkreech> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DaSkreech> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DaSkreech> Eutychus: ^^^^
<dwidmann> stnormal: I'd just get VLC
<PSiL0> so guys, how does amarok 2.0.1.1 handle compilations?
<stnormal> oh
<dwidmann> stnormal: you'll also need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<dwidmann> !css
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<PSiL0> amarok 1.4.10 was okay, but I can't see Various (Artists) under Genre-> Artists -> Albums
<tacosarecool> no
<zambonegro>  Tired of them sheiitskined negros and their generalmonkeyshines?  Join us at http://www.chimpout.com !!!  Thats right!!!Chimpout.com is nniiigger hating central.  We are not white supremacists......but people of all races that hate nigggeers and aren't nigggeeers.  Join us in the humanistic alliance against the little simians!  http://www.chimpout.com
<stnormal> oh, uhm... also, WMC interacts well with the media buttons on my laptop
<DaSkreech> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<Eutychus> i will need to dl the md5 program also. i am currently using a desktop computer with win2k to dl the iso, and them am trying to burn it to dvd so i can load it on a laptop with vista for a dual boot.
<DaSkreech> Eutychus: I'd get a simpler burning program myself there are too many free good ones to waste time with stuff like that
<DaSkreech> thanks vorian
<vorian> no problem
<DaSkreech> vorian: can the bot do that on nicks ?
<Eutychus> i am open to suggestions.
<kernco> I'm trying to use the Amazon MP3 downloader, but it doesn't run giving the error "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::length_error',  what():  basic_string::_S_create
<Eutychus> i hate nero
<vorian> DaSkreech: which bot?
<DaSkreech> Ashampoo is one
<vorian> oh, yeah
<DaSkreech> vorian: That "person" comes in from time to time This is the third time I've seen them do that. Nick is always some form of negro or nigger Can the Bot scan for stuff like that and trigger an alert?
<DaSkreech> Eutychus: deepburner is very simple and good
<Eutychus> k. i will dl the md5 and the deepburner and try again... thank you, DaSkreech
<stnormal> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: I bet it can, getting it to do that though, ask the owner of the bot?
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<stnormal> doesn't medibuntu come with a flash player?
<PSiL0> flash player?
<PSiL0> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<PSiL0> or.. I use vlc to play downloaded flv files
<PSiL0> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<stnormal> ahh, ty
<PSiL0> np
<PSiL0> anyone tried amarok 2.0.1.1?
<White_Pelican> is skype available in the repositories?
<PSiL0> !skype | White_Pelican
<ubottu> White_Pelican: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<White_Pelican> ty
<DaSkreech> fidji: Espanol ?
<BluesKaj> PSiL0 , I tried amarok 2 and I din't like it much ...dumbed down so it's supposedly esdier to use, but in doing so it dumps some of my fav features , so i reinstalled amarok 1.4
<BluesKaj> err easier
<PSiL0> BluesKaj:  Hmm, that was my reaction when trying their beta 2 release
<PSiL0> Once I heard 2.0 wasn't too different, I held off... 2.0.1.1 looks promising, but I'm hesitant from upgrading when I have 1.4.10, for the most part, working the way I want it to work
<p_quarles> BluesKaj: the nightly builds are more like what you're used to; plus, they can be installed side by side
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Eh?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: When was it dumbed down to be easier to use?
<PSiL0> p_quaries:  Hmm, if that's the case, I might try it again...  I just want to see if amarok 2's feature set is enough to convince me to drop 1.4.10
<PSiL0> or mature enough..
<jack_> is digikam installable with kde4.2beta - still seems to want to rip out gwenview and some plasmoids as well as replace some libs with older versions
<BluesKaj> p_quarles  , well i'll wait til they reinstitute the the bitrate that various net radio stns are using for example
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: your estimation or you have an informant?
<DaSkreech> jack_: Beta is gone now
<jack_> sorry, meant rc
<BluesKaj> no informants , but i'm sure they got compalaints
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: I'm sure too but they didn't dumb down anything in an effort to make it easier to use
<DaSkreech>  The rewroote and reimagined everythign from scratch
<DaSkreech> So just like KDE 4.0 some things just haven't made the cut as yet
<BluesKaj> well DaSkreech , it looked like that to me with that silly interface ...I wasn't impressed
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: That was one of the things that kinda happened to be around when 2.0 shipped. they don't like it either
<p_quarles> yeah, it's simplified because they haven't (yet) reimplemented all the features
<compubomb> anyone in here use the new KDE ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/852-Drive-by-Mockups.html
<compubomb> 4.2 ?
<DaSkreech> compubomb: tell us what you think the new KDE is and we will answer
<DaSkreech> Ok :)
<compubomb> i'm running ubuntu and was wondering if it's worth trying out.
<DaSkreech> compubomb: technically 4.2 doesn't exist yet
<compubomb> well kde 4.2 rc1
<DaSkreech> compubomb: I think it's worth your time to look
<compubomb> DaSkreech: last time i tried kde 4.x the audio didn't work and it just felt really unpolished.
<DaSkreech> compubomb: I think it's worth your time to look
<BluesKaj> getting late here ..sacktime for me ...g'nite
<albuntu> DaSkreech: hi :)
<DaSkreech> compubomb: 4.0 was really interesting but not worth a hard look for those not dedicated 4.1 was hard on both sides not enough to be sold just broken enough to be aggrvating
<DaSkreech> 4.2 is sound enough to encourage hardened tech users to look at it and smooth enough to live in
<DaSkreech> hi albuntu
<albuntu> i managed somehow to resolve that crash problem
<DaSkreech> albuntu: Great!
<albuntu> thanks :) removed the sources from sources.list , updated , restarted and it was gone. than i reactivated the sources and its ok. it was strange. i didnt understood what was causing that but this solved the problem
<DaSkreech> That would :)
<albuntu> by the way any idea on how to add a desktop launcher from terminal ? i am playing with the live cd. i know i have to add them to /etc/skel but dont know how because i am in chroot
<DaSkreech> I don't understand what you are trying to do
<tweakedeh> No one in the windows channel will reply to me. Does any one know how to make a autorun file open a folder?
<tweakedeh> Would I use 'action=' ?
<tacosarecool> Daskreech should I update to 4.2?
<tacosarecool> it is in release candidate now
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: I don't know should you?
<tacosarecool> I will
<DaSkreech> There you go
<tacosarecool> How do I get 4.2 enable unsupported updates?
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: Read the topic
<genii> albuntu: /etc/skel is a template which is used for when you add new users. Not really related to your Q of how to add a desktop launcher from a terminal
<albuntu> genii: i am playing with an ubuntu live cd
<albuntu> and i wanted to add to the live cd desktop some launchers
<albuntu> so from what i read in google i have to put them in /etc/skel
<albuntu> because thats the default desktop
<albuntu> you know what i mean
<DaSkreech> albuntu: We don't
<genii>  /etc/skel is not some default desktop. It's a directory layout which is used when the system adds new users
<DaSkreech> at least I don't
<genii> When you do: adduser <username> it looks at /etc/skel for what should be in their /home/username
<albuntu> genii: yes. but for the live cd it acts as a desktop. sorry if i am not saying the right thing and you are misunderstanding me but for the live cd it acts as the user desktop and thats what i want to do exactly. to put some launchers in there so after the ubuntu install they show in the desktop of the created user during the install
<DaSkreech> albuntu: I'm not sure the live CD works like that
<Makuseru> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<albuntu> DaSkreech: if you check the Live CD /etc/skel it has the Examples inside
<albuntu> and the examples launcher takes you to the examples folder
<DaSkreech> albuntu: Not saying it doesn't just last time I tried it didn't work like that
<genii> DaSkreech: Well, if you put something into /etc/skel of livecd before install, then whatevers in there is used as the template for the user which is created during install. But thats acting same as it usually does
<DaSkreech> genii: huh didn't work when I tried it
<DaSkreech> but that was like 7.04
<albuntu> genii: exactly thats what i was saying
<DaSkreech> albuntu: In any case you probably want a .desktop file
<albuntu> it takes the desktop of the created user from /etc/skel
<DaSkreech> Which is my contribution to the discussion
<albuntu> DaSkreech: right i want a .desktop
<genii> albuntu: Not the desktop. the entire contents of their home directory. The Desktop folder is only one folder in their home dir
<albuntu> genii no. i meant that i want to add the .desktop files to the etc/skel. that would do the trick
<albuntu> i have installed what i needed with chroot
<albuntu> and now the only problem is to make the shortcuts that i want from the terminal
<albuntu> from chroot
<beachsurfin> i'm tired of this showing up: http://dpaste.com/109255/
<beachsurfin> how to remove it?
<beachsurfin> i did apt-get remove *some important lib* but used ctl-c to stop it when i saw that it was about to removed all these libraries. now i have this message each time i want to use apt
<astromme-laptop> apt-get autoremove will remove them. /shrug
<beachsurfin> not wanting to remove them, that's for sure
<beachsurfin> my sys will be broken
<DaSkreech> beachsurfin: Not with auto remove
<beachsurfin> this had better not be a sick joke :P
<DaSkreech> beachsurfin: Nothing there is critical to the system
<DaSkreech> that can mostly be put back with a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<astromme-laptop> those are all development packages
<astromme-laptop> so if you're compiling things... you might run into some problems, but you can get them back easily
<DaSkreech> libjasper isn't :-)
<astromme-laptop> O.O ok
<DaSkreech> but it's really non essential
<DaSkreech> nothing there is really important
<beachsurfin> okay
<beachsurfin> done
 * beachsurfin sits and waits for potential catastrophy
<beachsurfin> doom and gloom, the 'ol nutcracker
<tacosarecool> ok
<tacosarecool> kde 4.2 is epic!
<tacosarecool> it's a little bit more laggy but more stable
<DaSkreech> :-D
<nashk> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nashk> I have 2.6.27-11 installed and want to downgrage to 2.6.27-10
<nashk> how would I do that?
<DaSkreech> apt-get install kernel-generic=2.6.27-10
<DaSkreech> Or some such
<genii> linux-kernel-2.6.27-XX-generic or -386 or such such be the packagename. If you deinstall the -11 the -10 will stil be there installed and in grub
<genii> linux-image-    rather
<genii> DaSkreech: I'm having caffeine deficiency :)
<nashk> genil: Nope, I haven't done that.
<DaSkreech> genii: I'm outta chocolate
<genii> Damn
<nashk> I installed -11 with adept
<nashk> trying to find a way to do through it, but it only show -9
<genii> nashk: -10 may not exist.
<genii> !info linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> :-)
<genii> !info linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic hardy
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic does not exist in hardy
<genii> !info linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.27 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27-9.19 (intrepid), package size 22848 kB, installed size 92124 kB
<genii> nashk: There is no -10
<nashk> genil: Yeah, but I'm trying to simply downgrade to whatever is lesse than -11
<nashk> but I can't find -11 in adept
<nashk> how can i list pachages with apt-get
<Frederick> folks I cannot make Xserver work I have (EE)No devices detected. When the installer first set up it I had terrible flicker problems now it does not work after envyng
<DaSkreech> Frederick: tried the X fix in recovery mode ?
<Frederick> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> What did it output?
<TraceRoute> using the menu editor for the k menu, is there a way to edit the sub menus? like in my internet menu theres a submenu that says more applications but when I look through kde menu editor its not showing the sub and i can't edit them
<genii> nashk: You can use like: sudo apt-get update             then: apt-cache search linux-image-2.6.27                     which should return a list of all the 2.6.27 kernel images available to install
<Frederick> DaSkreech: I have the error I mentioned No devices detected.
<DaSkreech> Frederick: that's what is returned when you run xfix ?
<Frederick> no
<DaSkreech> What's the output of sudo lshw -C video
<Frederick> DaSkreech: lemme run it again oki?
<DaSkreech> Frederick: Can You login here from the command line?
<Frederick> DaSkreech: im on irssi
<Frederick> DaSkreech: oki I have 2 controlers listed one is my gpu the other is the onboard video card
<Frederick> DaSkreech: ?
<Frederick> DaSkreech: are you there?
<DaSkreech> Frederick: Yes?
<DaSkreech> Frederick: try disable one in the BIOS
<Frederick> DaSkreech: can I pvt youso I can post the output of the command?
<DaSkreech>  do you use both?
<Frederick> oh nice call!
<Frederick> no
<DaSkreech> !paste
<Frederick> oki
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Frederick> I will try the bios step oki?
<Frederick> brb
<Frederick> :q!
<TraceRoute> does anyone know how to edit the more application submenus in kde menu editor
<tacosarecool> how do  get rid of radio button?
<tacosarecool> How do I get rid of thhe radio button?
<tacosarecool> !how to get rid of radio butto
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tacosarecool> !customize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customize
<DaSkreech> What radio button?
<tacosarecool> you know that round thing on top
<tacosarecool> you see the icon then you see another icon
<Frederick> im back but theproblem remains
<Frederick> now I have the crazy flicker again
<DaSkreech> Frederick: Wha video card?
<kalorin> does anyone know much about the knetworkmanager vpnc plugin?
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: top of where?
<tacosarecool> any windows
<tacosarecool> window
<Frederick> DaSkreech: Geforce 8800 GTS I had it working perfectly with older kubuntu
<kalorin> it works GREAT on my laptop running 8.04 but not on my desktop running 8.10
<tacosarecool> the 0 will a period in
<kalorin> just can't get it to connect, or for that matter even see that vpnc is a possible configuration
<kalorin> new connection shows wireless and wired and that's it
<Frederick> DaSkreech: I have an error when I try to run the nvidia program to configure the video
<kalorin> wondering if I'm missing a package or something
<tacosarecool> Oh if you have ubuntu and kubuntu log into ubuntu first then kubuntu?
<tacosarecool> that's what I  have to do on laptp
<tacosarecool> laptop
<Frederick> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<djsebson> Hi ;]
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: Button with a Button?
<DaSkreech> Frederick: Which error?
<tacosarecool> Next to the tool tip
<DaSkreech> Frederick: paste bin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> !hi | djsebson
<ubottu> djsebson: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Frederick> DaSkreech: http://pastey.net/106366
<DaSkreech> Frederick: oooook
<Frederick> DaSkreech: any idea about what is messed up?
<DaSkreech> Frederick: try switch Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<Frederick> DaSkreech: and re start X right?
<DaSkreech> Frederick: yes
<Frederick> brb
<djsebson> in kde 4.2 RC1 does not work desktop cube? : (
<Frederick> DaSkreech: no chnge
<Frederick> DaSkreech: I seem to be using a wierd frequency thou
<tacosarecool> daskreetch I'm talking about the circle that has a period in it that's on top of any window
<tacosarecool> for example you see the name firefox on the window but before that on left
<tacosarecool> the radio button I think it's called
<DaSkreech> Frederick: Is your monitor correct?
<DaSkreech> djsebson: It works Press Ctrl+F11
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: oooh you mean the sticky button ?
<Frederick> DaSkreech: how do I select it?
<tacosarecool> yeah
<tacosarecool> what's the point of it?
<djdarkman> hello, can someone tell me how can I get usermake on hardy?
<djdarkman> I can't seem to find a package for it
<afd_> hi! I'm using kde 4.2 latest beta with ubuntu intrepid and I get this error when trying to compile a binary plasmoid (these plasmoids worked on the first beta, but they crash plasma under the new one) http://dpaste.com/109260/
<tacosarecool> it's not a package it's a  command
<afd_> any ideas on what I can do?
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: It pins a window to all the desktop so if you switch desktops you still see the window
<djdarkman> tacosarecool: yes but which package contains it?
<DaSkreech> Frederick: It's in the xorg.conf are those settings right?
<DaSkreech> djdarkman: usermake ?
<tacosarecool> Oh it's useless
<djdarkman> DaSkreech: yep
<tacosarecool> to me
<tacosarecool> Cause I don't use multi desktops
<DaSkreech> afd_: being looked at now you should have a new set of packages soon that will work
<nahy> is there anything like system restore in linux?
<afd_> DaSkreech: thanks! :)
<tacosarecool> you mean sudomake?
<Frederick> DaSkreech: SYNC AND REFRESG?
<Frederick> ops
<DaSkreech> Frederick: Right are those out of line for your monitor?
<lovre> does anyone here know Matlab? i need some help. sorry for offtopic...
<lovre> does anyone here know Matlab? i need some help. sorry for offtopic...
<lovre> oops and sorry for spam :(
<tacosarecool> !lovre offtopic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lovre offtopic
<Frederick> DaSkreech: seemed to be wrong I fied it will reboot X oki?
<tacosarecool> !lovre #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Frederick> brb
<lovre> :D
<tacosarecool> !lovre social
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lovre social
<tacosarecool> !stickbutto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stickbutto
<lovre> tacosarecool: what are you trying to tell me :D
<tacosarecool> go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<tacosarecool> How do  I get rid of sticky button?
<lovre> wash it?
<tacosarecool> lol
<kalorin> so, does anyone know how to get knetwork-manager-vpnc to actually allow you to configure a vpnc connection?
<Frederick> DaSkreech: seems tha same
<kalorin> all i can get it to do is show wired and wireless as connections
<Frederick> DaSkreech: seems better now
<tacosarecool> kalorin>
<DaSkreech> Frederick: Make up your mind :)
<kalorin> ?
<tacosarecool> Do yo have gnome also like me?
<tacosarecool> I use kde mostly
<kalorin> I installed the network-manager-gnome package as well
<kalorin> and it does the same thing
<DaSkreech> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<kalorin> I see the VPN tab, but it's grayed out like I can't use it
<tacosarecool> kalorin get rid of gnome package
<kalorin> yeah i did
<kalorin> after i saw it also wouldn't work
<kalorin> it's like it doesn't know that vpnc is installed
<kalorin> or the kernel doesn't have a module or something
<kalorin> just weird
<tacosarecool> I use kde mostly
<kalorin> wondering if I should force a reinstall of all these packages
<kalorin> it works great on my laptop that's running 8.04
<kalorin> but this desktop running 8.10 just no go
<tacosarecool> Hmm reinstall knetwork
<kalorin> really strange
<Frederick> DaSkreech: can you give me the adress of that website that explains how to install flash and java/
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tacosarecool> flash you get from synaptic
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<DaSkreech> Frederick: kubuntu-restricted-extras installs that plus MP3 support etc
<Frederick> thanks a lort
<Frederick> it is so good to be back to linux
<tacosarecool> Chrome should be released by june for linux and mac
<kalorin_> mkay
<DaSkreech> Chrome is a windows Application
<Frederick> KDE4 seems to rock
<kalorin_> ok removed network-manager network-manager-kde network-manager-gnome network-manager-vpnc
<kalorin_> reinstalled
<kalorin_> reboot
<kalorin_> still no VPN option in knetworkmanager
<kalorin_> any other ideas/
<kalorin_> it's like it's missing a package or something
<DaSkreech> k I have to head to bed now
<tacosarecool> wait
<DaSkreech>  I have to get up at 4:30 to go to a conference
<DaSkreech> It's 2:00 now
<tacosarecool> How do I get rid of sticky button
<Frederick> DaSkreech: thanks a lot for all
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: Try a different style or a different window manager
<DaSkreech> alt+F3 and play around in there
<DaSkreech> Frederick: Sure
<tacosarecool> I hope th
<tacosarecool> is doesn't happen lol http://www.sltrib.com/business/ci_11416203
<kalorin_> so I can go ahead and run kvpnc
<kalorin_> and configure it and it connects fine
<kalorin_> but knetwork manager gives me no options
<kalorin_> go figure
<kalorin_> like not even an option to create a vpnc connection there
<kalorin_> just flat out isn't there
<kalorin_> I mean go figure
<lgk> any suggestions on tracking down / installing my onboard gpu drivers?
<kalorin_> yeah install envyng
<lgk> envyng, is this package i can get through adept?
<kalorin_> yeah
<lgk> ty :D
<kalorin_> sudo apt-get install envy<tab><tab>
<kalorin_> it's really nice for getting that stuff
<kalorin_> way better than the old pull, unzip, build, install
<kalorin_> oh and pray
<kalorin_> :)
<lgk> im assuming it's a kind of auto-detector?
<lgk> pray :(
<kalorin_> yeah it does a bang up job
<kalorin_> just give it a try
<kalorin_> can't miss
<lgk> mind me asking why the two tab's after envy ?
<lgk> ohh
<lgk> i see
<lgk> :D
<kalorin_> auto-completion is your friend, that's why :)
<lgk> sorry i've got no exp with linux ;d
<lgk> when i tab tab it's basically ls in a directory.. what am i doing :D
<lgk> sudo apt-get install envyng-core ?
<lgk> or qt
<kalorin_> qt I believe
<kalorin_> yeah qt
<nahy> is there anything like system restore in linux?
<lgk> ty tons kalorin :D
<kalorin_> n/p
<kalorin_> i was sure happy to find it ;)
 * kalorin_ backs up his system
<kalorin_> <---- dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1
 * kalorin_ hsrugs
<lgk> oh man
 * kalorin_ shrugs
<kalorin_> igk, nice huh?
<lgk> how do i access it? :D
<lgk> LoL
<lgk>  ./envyng \ fail
<lgk> :D
<kalorin_> it failed?
<kalorin_> wow
<kalorin_> maybe it's just for ati or nvidia
<kalorin_> not sure
<kalorin_> time for bed though
<lgk> install went fine
<lgk> bash: ./envyng: No such file or directory
<kalorin_> oh no
<lgk> ah, oh well thanks :D
<kalorin_> just envy
<lgk> haha
<kalorin_> or rather go to the kicker menu
<kalorin_> utilities
<kalorin_> there's an icon
<lgk> ty :D goodnite
<kalorin_> or jsut type envyng
<kalorin_> or in your case, envyng -k
<kalorin_> for kde
<lgk> that worked
<lgk> out of everything
<kalorin_> if -t for text
<kalorin_> out of everything?
<lgk> whoa
<lgk> yah it's not in utilities
<lgk> and ./envy didn't work
<lgk> but envyng -k did
<kalorin_> no not ./envy
<kalorin_> just type it, it's not in your directory where you are, that's with the ./ is for
<kalorin_> :)
<kalorin_> it's in the command path
<lgk> but, it's giving me a list of 6 gpu's, 1 being nvidia, 5 being ati, and they are ALL recommended lol
<kalorin_> thus no need to put the ./ in front
<lgk> gotcha, ./ = immediate directory
<kalorin_> do you know what's in the machine?
<kalorin_> nvidia or ati?
<lgk> it's some onboard crap
<lgk> lol
<kalorin_> ah
<lgk> emachines older thing
<lgk> no clue if it's nvidia or ati haha :D
<kalorin_> it might not detect onboardcrap so well, I've never tried it with that
<lgk> o
<kalorin_> might be able to tell from the dmesg
<kalorin_> get out of there and type dmesg | more
<kalorin_> and read to see if it gives a hint
<kalorin_> otherwise it's open the machine for you sadly
<lgk> :D
<kalorin_> or pull emachines site and put the model in adn see if it says there
<kalorin_> ok laters
<kalorin_> nighty
<lgk> it's already open to lazy to bootdown and check it out haha
<lgk> thank you :D nite
<kalorin_> n/p
<nahy> i tried to install tor but adept faced an error and since then all of my installations return an error
<lgk> nahy
<lgk> are you getting fatal errors
<lgk> alot
<lgk> ?
<nahy> not a lot
<lgk> that ish happend to be on the previous kubuntu install, but it did it for almost everything i opened :D
<nahy> but the first app i tried was gimp and so on
<nahy> it says that it is installed but i cant use it
<lgk> :/
<lgk> im still having troubles getting flash to work in konq lol
<lgk> or even FF
<nahy> i see
<nico_> :(
<hushard> its quite straight forward instaklling the plugins isnt it
<nico_> my laptop still does not have sounds..
<nico_> i am almost giving up
<nico_> been battling this for a week now..
<nico_> i need help ((
<Jzege> Hi I tried to activate the desktop effects for kubuntu 8.1, but then my screen went black and white. Is there any way to off the effects?
<teeps> i have an issue with an ethernet connection not working.  This is a fresh install of kubuntu on an older dell lappy
<teeps> "failed to activate" "connection was not provided by any settings service"
<teeps> bueller... bueller... anyone... anyone?
<xp-killer> how do i know witch programes are using what port?
<xp-killer> teeps: so if u dont have internet conection how are u in here?
<teeps> diff computer
<xp-killer> teeps: u try pluging in the othe pc direct to the box?
<xp-killer> router*
<teeps> yeah... i'm using a connection that I know works because I used it on another puter about a 1/2 hr ago
<teeps> and this isn't a wireless issue... this is hardwire
<xp-killer> teeps: if your router have internet?is the cables plug in good?u check see if its not the fir wall blockin your pc?can u conect to the router from the pc by doing something like 192.168.1.1?
<MinusSeven> is Kubuntu female friendly?
<tictric> MinusSeven: certainly
<p_quarles> MinusSeven: what does that mean?
<cupidtoo> I have a Kubuntu question.  I recently installed it via the Wubi installer.  When I first installed it, it defaulted to 1600x??? screen resolution but had about a one and a half inch black border around the entire screen.  I normally use 1024/768 so I figured the display would fill the screen fully but it still has that same black border.  I use Windows XP a lot so I don't want to have...
<cupidtoo> to keep stretching and shortening the width and height of my screen each time I change OSs... any ideas on how to fix this?
<cupidtoo> anyone home??
<teeps> some are home.... just waitin by the phone
<teeps> just _waiting_ for that call
<cupidtoo> Anyone home that could possibly answer my question?  ;)
<edgy> Hi, when I reply to a message the old one is not quoted! The standard template looks like this: http://pastebin.ca/1308989 what's wrong please?
<toki> hey anyone able to help me with a ubuntu resolution problem
<edgy> toki: what's your problem?
<toki> ok im pretty sure my drivers are running ok  i think my problem is with my machine not reconizing my monitor its a 32" hd lcd with vga inputs
<edgy> toki: again what's the problem?
<edgy> toki: you  cannot change the resolution?
<toki> edgy: its not reconizing my monitor im using my 32" hd lcd
<edgy> toki: what do you mean by not recognizing? you want to set a higher resolution and it doesn't change it?
<toki> it doesnt give me the option for a higher resolution 640*480 is the highest i can get
<nahy> i tried to install tor but adept faced an error and since then all of my installations return an error
<nahy> is there anything like system restor in linux that i can use to correct my adept?
<edgy> toki: what's you vga card?
<toki> nvidia fx 5200
<edgy> nahy: launch synaptic and remove it
<edgy> nahy: you will find a section called broken
<edgy> toki: and you are sure the drivers of nvidia is installed properly?
<toki> edgy: yeah i can change everything for the card just not the resolution it gives me one option for monitors crt-0 and the highest resolution it gives me is 640*480
<dwidmann> nahy, try running "sudo apt-get -f install", or "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<nahy> thank you
<dwidmann> Depending on the error, it may be too soon for thanks
<edgy> toki: in system settings -> display you cannot see but 640*480?
<nahy> ok
<nahy> i paste what it returned
<toki> edgy: correct
<nahy> ldconfig deffered processing now taking place
<nahy> is that ok?
<edgy> toki: then try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually and sepcify the resolution
<toki> edgy: ok how do i do that
<toki> ed
<toki> edgy: i have the xorg open but im a noob sorry
<nahy> for apt-get -f it returned dpkg was interrupted
<nahy> i tried --configure -a
<nahy> it returned: ldconfig deffered processing now taking place
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<edgy> toki: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<edgy> nahy: try sudo apt-get -f remove
<edgy> nahy: or dpkg -r your_broken_package
<nahy> Reading package lists... Error!
<nahy> E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device)
<nahy> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<dwidmann> no space left on device says something nahy
<nahy> should i delete some of my files and try again?
<nahy> dwidmann: ?
<toki> edgy: hey thanx for the help and the link its to late for me to start something this in depth tonight
<edgy> toki: np and it's better to ask on #nvidia they may give you easier solutions
<nahy> dwidmann: should i delete and try again?
<edgy> nahy: yes
<dwidmann> nahy: delete some stuff and try again sounds like a good plan
<dwidmann> nahy: df -h will let you know which device is full
<dwidmann> should also serve as assurance to prove that the device in question actually is full
<rdylina> anyone alive
<dwidmann> nope, stone cold dead
<nahy> my root folder is full but im afraid and dont know which one should i del
<dwidmann> nahy: clear out /var/cache/apt/archives first
<dwidmann> nahy: next do /var/log
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi
<Alan_Lockwood> Is there any aplication like "nvidia-settings" for ATI ?
<nahy> you mean delete something in those folders?
<nahy> OK?
<dwidmann> nahy: you can probably get away with deleting everything in /var/cache/apt/archives, as per /var/log, you can delete any of the archived files
<dwidmann> (*.gz, *.bz2)
<MinusSeven> i went back to Ubuntu
<MinusSeven> When I installed Kubuntu, and installed the 4.2 beta kde, sound only worked for one program at a time
<Alan_Lockwood> Any ATI user here?
<stdin> Alan_Lockwood: I think fglrx-amdcccle is what you're looking for
<Alan_Lockwood> ty
<nahy> dwidmann: something strange: in context menu, move to trash is not active
<dwidmann> nahy: you'll need root privileges to do it
<dwidmann> nahy: and moving to trash isn't a valid option for 2 reasons
<dwidmann> nahy: a), seeing as the partitionis full, so then is the trash can
<nahy> i can go root just in bash
<dwidmann> nahy: sudo -s
<dwidmann> nahy: or you could opt for something like kdesudo dolphin
<nahy> when root is full cant i send something to trash?
<dwidmann> nahy: sending to trash moves something to the same partitions trash can, if the partition is full then the trash can is full too
<dwidmann> nahy: you'll have to delete the stuff for real, and seeing as the files I pointed you at are non-critical (logs and a cache) you won't miss them anyway
<nahy> i see but i cant still delete them because i cant go root sorry
<dwidmann> nahy: why can't you?
<nahy> i said that in dolphin i dont know what to do to be root
<dwidmann> nahy: you have to launch it with the command kdesudo dolphin for it to have root privileges, I've mentioned that before haven't I?
<nahy> im so sorry, i know that it's crazy
<nahy> i found it
<nahy> does shift+delete remove them forever?
<dwidmann> nahy: should
<nahy> now i have 13% of my root free can i free up further more?
<nahy> and is it necessary that i run apt-get -f remove?
<nahy> dwidmann: and is it necessary that i run apt-get -f remove?
<nahy> dwidmann: now i have 13% of my root free can i free up further more?
<nahy> dwidmann: now i have 13% of my root free can i free up further more?
<dwidmann> nahy: well, that might be difficult
<dwidmann> nahy: you've cleaned out the expendable stuff already
<nahy> ok thank you a lot my friend
<fjellrev1> I know this may be far fetched but here goes: Anyone have any experience when it comes to laptop fans?mine is running at full speed all the time,not so elegant in the study hall :)
<nahy> dwidmann: yesterday i installed gimp after all i wanted to run it but i can't see it in my graphic apps but i find it in adept installed
<dwidmann> try to run it manually then, to see if it's really installed
<nahy> how to run it manually?
<nahy> yes yes it's running
<nahy> i typed gimp and it ran
<nahy> thank you again
<dwidmann> nahy: , maybe logging out then logging back in will add it to the menu
<nahy> OK
<fjellrev1> nahy: or you could make your own shortcut if that fails,think the correct path would /usr/bin/gimp
<nahy> thank you too
<zenum> hey, i'm having a bit of a problem with krdc 4.1.3 where the main screen doesn't have a window border or title bar, thus preventing me from moving/resizing the app
<zenum> does anyone know of any way I can somehow restore the functionality?
<cuznt> zenum try system settings>window behavior
<zenum> cuznt: i'm using gnome, but I do have kde installed, if I get it to come up right in kde would it remember the settings in gnome?
<cuznt> i think so
<Salze_> fjellrev1: I've got an ThinkPad X40 and there is a script for (this) ThinkPad that regulates the fan speed.
<easyfit_> hey, I'm trying to get my wired network working on my laptop, and I can get it to work if I do stuff manually in a terminal, but the "helpful" knetworkmanager doesn't do the job... it's like it's not even updating the system with the config I type in... any idea what's going on here?
<easyfit_> for example the IP i type in doesn't get set to eth0 when I check it out with ifconfig
<easyfit_> it does work fine for the wireless though
<Salze_> easyfit: AFAIK NM doesn't work for static IPs.
<easyfit_> oh... so basically I'm just out of luck then
<fjellrev1> Salze_: I have a fujitsu-siemens amilo not sure if I want to experiment with others :) if you dont vouch
<Salze_> Can't you use dhcp?
<easyfit_> another strange and annoying this is that even if I configure it manually so I can for example ping google and use konqueror to browse the web, firefox can't find a connection
<easyfit_> Salze_, afraid not
<Salze_> easyfit: That might be due to ff "thinking" that you don't have a connection. I think you can tell him not to try to be smart - but I don't know how.
<ActionParsnip1> easyfit_: sometimes firefox loads up in offline mode
<easyfit_> hmm I see...
<ActionParsnip1> easyfit_: let me get you the fix
<easyfit_> ActionParsnip1, that would be great
<ActionParsnip1> easyfit_: to get it online for the session: file -> work offline (or similar)
<ActionParsnip1> easyfit_: here's the fix for all sessions: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/31925
<easyfit_> I'll try that... I might lose the IRC connection when I kill the wireless now, but thanks for the help!
<ActionParsnip1> easyfit_: np man
<ActionParsnip1> lord only knows why firefox is crippled like that
<easyfit__> it actually seems to be working now... wireless disabled and I can browse with firefox, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip1> i'd recommend opera :)
<easyfit__> opera seems to be a good browser, but I work a lot with web development so it's better for me to use a 'bigger' browser
<ActionParsnip1> easyfit__: good to test with all browsers
<easyfit__> yepp, but still, there's some good reasons for using firefox for daily usage if that's what the people you're building for is using... not saying that I don't care about making it work in other browsers as well...
<easyfit__> besides, I'm happy with ff, work well for me, has some useful plugins as well
<PSiL0> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PSiL0> !amixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amixer
<PSiL0> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PSiL0> !nothanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nothanks
<PSiL0> !thanks Psil0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks Psil0
<PSiL0> !thanks | Psil0
<ubottu> PSiL0, please see my private message
<PSiL0> bah...
 * PSiL0 kicks stupid bot
<ActionParsnip1> ubottu ftw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw
<sniper435> afternoon - can anyone help me with an issue with kde 4.2 rc?
<ActionParsnip1> !anyone | sniper435
<ubottu> sniper435: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sniper435> I've just installed kde 4.2 rc from the kubuntu-experimental repos (i was running 4..2 beta 2 from the same place), since the upgrade kde is very unstable, specifically kwin is constantly crashing.. pretty much as soon as its re-run itself after a crash it goes again
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: thats one reason i dont use kwin
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: is there anything in logs / dmesg?
<sniper435> 1 sec..
<sniper435> nothing obviously related to kwin or the crashes in dmesg logs
<modman24> hey
<modman24> got a quicky question
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: try all the system logs
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | modman24
<ubottu> modman24: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sniper435> what do you run if not kwin i've never had a problem with it before
<sniper435> oki, i'll brb...
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: ive always run fluxbox but i use kde apps
<modman24> just loaded up kubuntu, i plugged in my external hd that i have all my stuff on, im trying to copy stuff off... its a usb 2.0 port and a usb 2.0 drive. but im only getting transfer speeds of 900kb
<modman24> anyone know whats wrong... ive googled around and not found anything of use
<sniper435> nope, nothing in the logs
<ActionParsnip1> modman24: what does dmesg say  about the device, you'll find it at the bottom if you unplug it and plug it back in
<modman24> how do i run that... im not used to kubuntu... i switched from pclinuxos
<ActionParsnip1> modman24: its a terminal command
<ActionParsnip1> modman24: well, konsole in kde
<modman24> sb-storage: device scan complete
<modman24> [   21.973036] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       5000AAV External 1.65 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<modman24> [   21.983275] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)
<modman24> [   21.996256] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<modman24> [   21.996261] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 21 00 00 00
<modman24> [   21.996264] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<modman24> [   22.010255] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)
<modman24> [   22.022251] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<modman24> [   22.022258] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 21 00 00 00
<modman24> [   22.022261] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<ActionParsnip1> modman24: please use pastebin in future
<modman24> sorry.
<ActionParsnip1> np
<modman24> any ideas?
<modman24> i have like 48gb of music to transfer.
<modman24> and at 900k... thats gonna take days
<ActionParsnip1> is both reading and writing slow, or is it only one direction thats slow
<modman24> i dont have anything large i can copy to it to test.
<ActionParsnip1> modman24: you could create a file using dd
<ActionParsnip1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432119
<ActionParsnip1> modman24: http://forums.pcpitstop.com/index.php?showtopic=163229
<modman24> 6.4 k write speeds
<modman24> so what are your thoughts?
<ActionParsnip1> modman24: read those link i pasted
<sniper435> Well i'm still stumped on whats wrong with kwin, as yet i've not seen any reports of anyone with a similar problem with the kubuntu-experimental packages either
<modman24> it says to turn off "synchrous" but i dont know where that option is.
<sniper435> hhmm...
<ActionParsnip1> modman24: me neither, i dont use usb drives, too slow
<ghostcube> anyone knows about buggy 64 bit 4.1.4 update ?
<ghostcube> :)
<ActionParsnip1> modman24: have a websearch round, see where you can set it
<sniper435> i think thats a mount option, you can either mount sync or async
<sniper435> i dont know how you change how kubuntu auto mounts it, maybe fstab?
<ActionParsnip1> man mount ?
<BattleStarJesus> I'm not sure why but my dbus server is not starting?  I found out because I can't delete my trash.  How can I begin to resolve this issue?
<ActionParsnip1> !trash | BattleStarJesus
<ubottu> BattleStarJesus: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ActionParsnip1> BattleStarJesus: try manually emptying trash manually
<BattleStarJesus> It is empty.
<BattleStarJesus> But the data is still on my drive nothing has been deleted?
<ghostcube> hmmm its definetly that update to 4.1.4 has broken my 64 bit system anyone knows if this will be fixed or anything is known
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: what's broken and how is it broken?
<ghostcube> good question it starts with an strange crash handler report direct after starting kde 4.1.4 then the sound settings in systemsettings are broken i cant open them and amarok isnt starting anymore
<ghostcube> yesterday this seemed to be cause not all packages was build
<ghostcube> but today i have all packages as it seems
<ghostcube> and all windows from system hasent got window decorations of compiz
<sniper435> compiz or kwin?
<ghostcube> compiz
<sniper435> fair enough, only wondered as my upgrade to 4.2 rc has broken kwin
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: you using an nvidia gfx card?
<ghostcube> yep gt 8600
<ghostcube> it worked like charm till 4.1.4
<ghostcube> ^^
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: you need some xorg.conf options in screen
<ghostcube> eh ?
<modman24> i cant get it to work still.
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, to get systemsettings workjing and amarok ?
<ghostcube> ok for the decos maybe but i wouldnt lknow which settings
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: add these lines to your screen section to get the windows decorations back:
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, oO iam compiz support i have all lines inside xorg.conf
<ghostcube> but thx
<ghostcube> btw iam on nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-392734.html
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: i thought you said you were missing windows decorations
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, only from the system windowws
<ghostcube> all others working
<ghostcube> dolüphin is missing
<ghostcube> systemsettings is missing
<ghostcube> and so on
<ghostcube> firefox works
<ghostcube> xchat works
<sniper435> i'd say your missing packages
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: you'll need the xorg.conf extra bits then as far as I can tell
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, wanna see my xorg.conf :D
<ghostcube> no thats not what i need
<ghostcube> its definetly an bug
<ActionParsnip1> sure
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tony_93> hello
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/361362
<ghostcube> no trigger sneeded inside ActionParsnip1
<ghostcube> sniper435, yeah yeasterday i was missing packages but whhich ones arent build does this anyone know
<ghostcube> 32 bit all online is there any 64 bit still missing
<ghostcube> if not its just broken
<ghostcube> main problem isnt the window deco
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: is metacity running?
<ghostcube> kde
<marius__> hello world
<ghostcube> i have no metacity
<marius__> bakc with my dvd issssssue
<ActionParsnip1> ok
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, but kwin works fine
<modman24> still no luck getting it to work.
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, the bigger problem is systemsettings and amarok2
<wim> question: Where can I upgrade my 8.04 to 8.10?
<ghostcube> seems the phonon pavckages are broken
<wim> can't find it
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: try: Option XAANoOffscreenPixmaps "true"
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | wim
<ubottu> wim: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, not on nvidia
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: then ive no idea, could try in #compiz later
<ghostcube> iam in compiz as iam supporter there lol
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: personally i hate compiz as it pretty much breaks everything imho, fluxbox ftw
<ghostcube> but the main prob is the settings
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, heh
<ghostcube> it worked fine till yesterday
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: could try installing emerald and using that
<marius__> help me out pls. kubuntu sees a burnt dvd as blank, and when I click it it sais "could not start process,unable to create io-slave:Klauncher said: Unknown". And of course...k3b isn't able to write anything. help please
<ghostcube> all worked very well till 4.1.4
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: well what changed since
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, iam using emerald
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, only 4.1.4
<ghostcube> i just updated
<ghostcube> all is  broken :(
<ghostcube> and this is not my fault in no way its just anything damaged or not ready insiode 64 bit kubuntu update from 4.1.3 to 4.1.4
<ActionParsnip1> try removing the files holding the emerald and compiz configs and rebooting
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, git compiled version
<ghostcube> no packages
<ghostcube> my problem is not compiz
<ghostcube> can we step to themain problem
<marius__> any idea for me?
<ghostcube> systemsettings ios broken
<ghostcube> and amarok2 is broken
<ghostcube> after updating to 4.1.4
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: run it from terminal and you will get intelligent output
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: amarokapp
<ghostcube> i know
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: when it crashes, read the konsole
<ghostcube> :D it crashes at start lol
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: i assume nothing in here
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: what does the konsole say
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/361363
<ghostcube> seems dbus not starting here
<ghostcube> and this is maybe the systemcrash at startup too
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: try just amarok instead of amarokapp
<ghostcube> its amarok
<ghostcube> there is no amarokapp for 2
<ghostcube> all i can say is pls no one should update to 4.1.4 64 bit it will brake system
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105112/
<ghostcube> but thx for the help ActionParsnip1 but i think the problem is any of the packages
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, you running amarok 1.4
<ghostcube> iam 2
<ghostcube> ;)
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: isnt 2 beta software?
<ActionParsnip1> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<ghostcube> nope
<rocky_> ciao
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1, but you understand my problem or ? my system worked like charm till the 4.1.4 update yesterday
<ghostcube> so its not my fault
<ghostcube> i want to know how to fix this
<ghostcube> and i dont wanna do a piing
<ghostcube> is there any package still not ready or not build anyone knowing this ?
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: i'd log a bug
<ghostcube> but which  one there are too many ones lol :)
<ActionParsnip1> for your amarok crashes
<ghostcube> i think this results cause the systemsettings crashing too
<ghostcube> there is any thing wrong inside the update
<ActionParsnip1> you could try renaming ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<ghostcube> tis isnt the problem
<ActionParsnip1> it may help, its worth a try isnt it, can can always rename back if you gain nothing
<ghostcube> i did itr
<ghostcube> no changes
<ActionParsnip1> it takes 3 seconds to try and you won't even do it?
<ActionParsnip1> oic good
<ghostcube> :D
<ActionParsnip1> i cant read minds
<ghostcube> np man
<ghostcube> i dont wanna diss u
<ghostcube> :)
<ActionParsnip1> its cool man
<ghostcube> iam glad anyone tralks to me
<ghostcube> even we dont get nearer lol
<ActionParsnip1> could run it with some form of debug options
<ghostcube> hmm i need to install 809 mb debuug package
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> and only to get the thing its not amaroks fault cause its a systm error amarok uses phonon backend and dbus for controlling and both isnt working for update reason
<ghostcube> so
<ghostcube> as it seems
<ghostcube> i hate it if a update kills youre system lol
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: true but the OS comes with no garuntees
<ghostcube> i now but it worked so nice with 4.1.3 and now ;(
<ghostcube> i hate 4.x
<ghostcube> :C
<ghostcube> :D
<ActionParsnip1> then grab the older one after uninstalling the newest one
<ghostcube> this couldnt be the way
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> i dont do a pining
<ghostcube> before this i change tio xfce or gnome
<ActionParsnip1> fluxbox here, its sweet
 * Tm_T <3<3 KDE4
<ActionParsnip1> Tm_T: not kwin4 though
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: for me it is
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: works perfectly
<ghostcube> Tm_T, version of kde ? and bit range
<ActionParsnip1> its too concerned with gloss, i want fast and snappy
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: it is fast and snappy here
<Tm_T> ghostcube: 4.2.60
<ghostcube> ah ok svn
<ghostcube> 32 bit ?
<Tm_T> aye
<ghostcube> :| damn
<ActionParsnip1> but with all the rubbish in the way, just gimme a simple task bar at the bottom and menu and im done
<ActionParsnip1> kde apps rock but kwin is horrendous
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: I don't have rubbish in my way
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png  <- yes, that panel you see is autohiding, I don't really use it
<ghostcube> Tm_T, i began to hate 4.x
<ghostcube> ^^
<ghostcube> *i
<apronax> selam :)
<ActionParsnip1> Tm_T: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/desktop.jpg?t=1232021063
<apronax> Ubuntu'da DNS adresini nasıl değiştire bilirim :)
<ActionParsnip1> Tm_T: notice the lack of fluff
<ghostcube> !tu | apronax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<ActionParsnip1> Tm_T: compared to yours
<ghostcube> !tr | apronax
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: I know
<ubottu> apronax: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ghostcube> ahh
<apronax> sağol :D
<ActionParsnip1> I only have wallpaper on when people are coming over
<zer0o> does anyone play NEXUIZ? (i've aske on the -offtopic but no replies, if anyone does play it or knows it please come on -offtopic ivegot some questions thanks)
<ActionParsnip1> zer0o: i used to a while back. I dont game much now
<zer0o> ActionParsnip1: how do i SAVE the game and how do i LOAD etc... where can i find this info?
<sniper435> ActionParsnip1: you said you use fluxbox - how o you pull up a run dialogue?
<ActionParsnip1> zer0o: isnt it in key options, fps usually use f5 to save and f6 to load in my experience
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: never had, just launch apps from the right click menu, or konsole / yakuake
<sniper435> ActionParsnip1: i tried that but most aren't there.. is there something i need to do to get them into the menu? all i
<zer0o> ActionParsnip1: in the key options u mean in the actual game? i havent found any, indeed while i was playing at some point i wanted to quit and there was no window or command mentioning "quit" or save or load so i tried them all and finally f8 got me out
<sniper435> ActionParsnip1: all i
<sniper435> ActionParsnip1: all i've done so far is apt install fluxbox
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: log off, change session to fluxbox and log back in
<ActionParsnip1> your autostart stuff is managed in ~/.fluxbox/startup
<sniper435> ActionParsnip1: ok, all i've done is apt installed and logged off and into it (sorry)
<sniper435> ActionParsnip1: there are a few programs in the menu but none of the kde ones
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: should be, you can add them by editting ~/.fluxbox/menu
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: flux does take a bit of config at first but eventually it gets nice
<ghostcube> hmm in develchannelö they told me maybe still not all 63 bit packages available
<ghostcube> 64
<ghostcube> :D
<sniper435> ActionParsnip1: thanks, i'll look into that, figured it was a very small one i could have as a backup for when kwin breaks (am on an eee 901 so space is at a premium)
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: totally
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: i personally copied the menu file that ~/.fluxbox/menu refers to, to the file so that I can control the menu personally
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: if you run: dpkg -l | grep xserver | less
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: you will see you have drivers for other vdeo cards which you do not have installed in your system, you can remove these
<sniper435> ActionParsnip1: ta
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: and if your latest kernel is serving you well, you can remove the old ones
<sniper435> ActionParsnip1: am on top of that one already :D
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: you could also try: dpkg -l | less
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: read whats installed and uninstall what you dont need
<sniper435> ActionParsnip1: thats likely to be a long list, will get round to it though once i'm done getting fluxbox all happy - as familiar as i am in console not having a UI environment is irritating
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: its lighter in ram than kde + kwin
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: but you can run kde apps as you have kde libs
<estan> anyone know where i can stuff a script to be executed when my ext monitor is plugged in? i'd like to run some xrandr command when i plug it..
<estan> or if xorg can be configured to activate my ext monitor and deactivate the internal one and vice versa, that would work too.
<ActionParsnip1> estan: i dont know about automatically but you can definately have a script you run yourself
<estan> ActionParsnip1: i know that, but i'd like it automatically when the monitor is plugged/unplugged.
<ActionParsnip1> estan: is this a laptop?
<estan> ActionParsnip1: yea.
<estan> intel graphics.
<ActionParsnip1> estan: theres a lil button to switch outputs, usually fn + f7
<estan> i know that, it's not working and never has.. but nonetheless, i'd like it to occur automatically without me having to press anything or manually running a script.
<estan> at the moment i use krandrtray to activate the external and deactivate the internal.. but i don't want to do that everytime it's plugged in.
<ActionParsnip1> estan: well its clear what you desire now, maybe someone can chime in
<estan> yea ;)
<ActionParsnip1> personally i have no idea
<bazyl> hello everybody;)
<estan> i'm thinking if there's an ACPI event or something for the monitor plug-in action, then i could maybe configure it that way.
<ActionParsnip1> estan: could check logs for monitor attatchment events, then write a script to check it regularly
<sniper435> well you can find out if theres an acpi event by using acpi_listen
<estan> hm yes.. but that's kind of a hack.. i'll investigate some more.
<dr_willis> Life is a hack.
<dr_willis> :)
<bazyl> anybody know how to setup windows to auto-maximize (f.e. starting firefox browser) in kde?
<estan> another thing i'd like to get working of course is that Fn+F3 combo i have on the keyboard.. at the moment it's not giving any X event at all (checked with xev).
<sniper435> if so you should be able to put something in /etc/acpi/events to run our script
<estan> sniper435: ah, i was just looking around in /etc/acpi, i'll try acpi_listen. thx.
<sniper435> estan: what is the fn+f3 combo on your laptop? or even whats your laptop
<estan> sniper435: sorry, fn+f3 is the keyboard combo meant to change between int/ext monitor on this laptop (fujitsu-siemens amilo si1520).
<estan> but it has never worked under linux that i know of.
<estan> acpi_listen showed no events during monitor plugging :(
<estan> i mean, xorg does detect the monitor being present (as xrandr shows).. i'm just not sure there's a way to execute a script when it happens :/
<estan> there's a thing called X input hotplugging i've heard about.. but i guess that's just for input (mouse, kbd et.c).
<estan> what i want is X _output_ hotplugging ;)
<sniper435> could be
<sniper435> if theres no acpi event i'm not sure what to suggest
<ActionParsnip1> sniper435: if you want you can bind a shortcut to fbrun which will allow you to launch any app like krunner
<estan> hm. maybe i should look at HAL.
<estan> ActionParsnip1: hm. what's fbrun?
<estan> and i need to get Xorg to even recognize the fn+f3 as a pressed key first.. even "xev" isn't showing anything when i press it.
<ActionParsnip1> estan: its a fluxbox app that will bring up a box you can type a program name in and it runs
<estan> but this auto-thing is what i want working first of all. because i can always use krandrtray for switching manually instead of the key combo.
<estan> ActionParsnip1: okay.
<sniper435> estan: again is there an acpi event in acpi_listen when you press the key combo?
<estan> sniper435: no.
<estan> and not when i plug/unplug the ext monitor either.
<estan> i'm trying to find out if HAL may be using Xorg events somehow, because i mean the Xorg server recognizes the monitor being plugged/unplugged (as can be seen with the xrandr command).
<sniper435> estan: no, i got that.. any hotkey i've come across generates an acpi event when pressed (if the correct module is loaded in kernal anyway) was setting up similar things on my eee recently
<estan> yea, i'm thinking something more fundamental is wrong with that key combo thing.
<estan> but i can live without that, but i'd really like the ext monitor to be activated automatically when plugged in, and deactivated when removed.
<atno> good evening
<estan> bleh, lshal --monitor shows no events during monitor plug/unplug either :/
<drdozer> hi
 * estan asks in #xorg instead.
<atno> is there a way to have exactly the same /home/username at work and at home?
<atno> is there an easy synchronisation option?
<drdozer> xrandr crashes my kde session sometimes
<drdozer> I think my gfx driver doesn't like my gfx card
<drdozer> I'm using the latest kubuntu, with all updates
<drdozer> any ideas?
<atno> drdozer: do u have an ATI or NVIDIA gfx? are you using custom drivers or the ones coming with ubuntu?
<drdozer> my tablet has an intel gfx card, and I'm using the bundled driver
<atno> drdozer: can u copy/paste the last 15 lines of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log using this site http://www.pastebin.com ?
<drdozer> http://pastebin.com/m14759790
<Orbjinzo> im curious
<Orbjinzo> are you getting any x errors
<Orbjinzo> with the battery?
<atno> drdozer: paste the whole /var/log/Xorg.0.log nothing usefull at the last 15 lines
<drdozer> :)
<Orbjinzo> cause its a known issue atm if thats the case.
<drdozer> atno: http://pastebin.com/m547f40ae
<drdozer> it trunchated it part way down
<_lumm> how come plasma and x are eating that much cpu and ram
<_lumm> after 5+ days uptime is there any known bug or workaround?
<BlueEagle> _lumm: Sounds like a small memory leak if it is something that manifests itself after a couple of days.
<pablo_> ku ku
<vbgunz> anyone know how KDE 4.2 RC1 broke Yakuakes splitting?
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<BluesKaj> g'morning
<BluesKaj> !fr | fidji
<ubottu> fidji: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<xp-killer> where can i find  Azureus.config file?
<xp-killer> or even better how can i put  Azureus to default?
<xp-killer> i cant download
<compilerwriter> Anybody here a kmail guru?
<Tm_T> compilerwriter: please don't ask to ask, just ask (:)
<BluesKaj> not a guru , but I've used it in the past
<luke_> anyone help with a 64 bit install
<BluesKaj> xp-killer, use ktorrent ... more stable and doesn't hog the cpu cycles
<luke_> have just built new system with sata dvd + harddrive .... but the cd for 8.10 spins then go for install and get io error please rebbot ???
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: ktorent even worst it dont download
<compilerwriter> Well here it is BluesKaj the wifes XP box got infected with a trojan.  I downloaded her email to my computer to keep her box emptied out whilst we got rid of the trojan.  I put it all in one folder for her via a filter as it came in.  Is there a quick and dirty way to forward the whole morass 500 plus emails back to her now that her machine is clean again and she can get her own email?
<BluesKaj> you have to set up your ports properly with any torrent client , xp-killer
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, the only way i know how is to route it thru gmail, but I'm sure there is a better way ...using avast antivirus on her pc ?
<BlueEagle> compilerwriter: That depends on the email client she was using.
<compilerwriter> It was avg that missed the trojan.
<compilerwriter> The email client that has the email now is kmail.  I just need to find a good way to forward it all in one feld swoop if at all possible BlueEagle
<compilerwriter> I just want to forward it back to her account so that she can download it to her machine.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter , do you have a gmail acct ?
<compilerwriter> no I don't BluesKaj
<doktoreas> are you planning to release a livecd with 4.2 once it come out?
<BluesKaj> and compilerwriter , avg is not effective anymore , try avast , it's free and very effective
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: does it makes a difference wa speed conection u have by downloading by p2p?i had a 512 dsl from one company switch to another and take a 8 mega but p2p downloading slower
<BluesKaj>  azureus is java heavy and slow
<BlueEagle> xp-killer: The speed you get obviously depends on how many people seed the resource you are downloading.
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: yea but ktorent up loading at more than 60kb and downloads is at 20k
<BluesKaj> you have to forward the right ports on ktorrent ...anything above 50,000 should work due to the ISP throttling of ports below that number
<Anubis> i tried wi-fi radar to see if there is some wireless networks near me but i wasnt able to start that application
<lab> hi. I'm trying to download new plasmoids from KDE-Look.org. I don't understand why the built in plasmoids installer shows me only some of the available plasmoids... any suggestion ?
<wesley> hello i have a osx install dvd, and i want to convert it to a iso to make a backup, how can i do that ?
<derjens> hello everyone
<derjens> i have an ogg music collection in amarok which i want to burn to mp3 cd's for my car radio
<derjens> how to achieve that most comfortably?
<JohnFlux> derjens: step 1, buy a car radio that support ogg :-D
<JohnFlux> derjens: I think Amarok comes with a way to convert to mp3
<derjens> JohnFlux, 2 problems: most car radios dont support ogg or the packaging doesnt memtion it + no extra money for a new car radio:)
<JohnFlux> derjens: hmm, google suggests installing 'soundkonvertor' using synaptic
<JohnFlux> then restarting amarok
<JohnFlux> derjens: apparently you get a Tools->script->convert option in amarok or something
<JohnFlux> derjens: oh, actually it might not be converted to kde4 yet
<derjens> it doesnt need to be an amarok way. some console magic is okay
<derjens> i have just looked into scripts and there is a transcoding section but the list of scripts is badly labeled. if i wanna use some script i need to ask in amarok channel
<derjens> any other ideas?
<derjens> i will ask in #amarok at parallel
<Anubis> how can i see wireless networks near me ?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<JohnFlux> Anubis: click on K then type knet  - you should get an option for knetworkmanager
<JohnFlux> Anubis: if not, install it
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: how do i make ktorent download 2 torent at the same time?
<JohnFlux> xp-killer: just open 2 torrents...
<xp-killer> JohnFlux: i did but the other torent is on stalled
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: then no one is seeding it
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: or you have all the available chunks for that file
<BluesKaj> select another torrent to download , some will stall but it has to do with the source not the app
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: click the torrent then click chunks or files, i forget which it is
<BluesKaj> or even peers
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1:  BluesKaj there are more than 10000 people seeding the the file
<xp-killer> its the app
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: doesnt mean they have 100$ of the file
<xp-killer> yea but even if the dont have 100% even 50% it sopose to start downloading cause on azureus it was downloading
<BluesKaj> xp-killer sure there are ...how many are actually connected ?
<xp-killer> but i play with the option so azureus went crazy and stop downloading
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: if you create a torrent and only allow 99% of it out and then vanish (meaning only you have 100% of the data), everyone else will download off the person who downloaded the 99%, but as no one has the last 1% and never will, te download never completes
<BluesKaj> look at the peers section and see how many are actually seeding
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: and until the person with this missing 1% reconnects to give everyone else the 1% thats missing it will never get completed
<BluesKaj> and how many have 100% of the app
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: i aint created the torent if i did i wouldnt want to download the file i have allready
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: im not sayinig you id, someone else made the torrent you are downloading but may not have uploaded 100%
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1:  BluesKaj anyway i fix it its good to go
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: so the file gets stalled
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: ive got a few files on 98% and i have all available chunks at the moment. I just need someone to seed the other 3% otherwise its never gonna complete
<BluesKaj> ppl don't realize that some ISP's are throttling all ports nowadays
<xp-killer> i know about that. ActionParsnip1 what speed conection u have? does ktorent download at a good speed for u?cause i have 8 mega and its downloading at max 25 to 50 kb
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: i have 2mb link, the downloads via torrents depends entirely on who is uploading
<xp-killer> ppl dont realize sometimes its not the isp's but the app that sucks
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: via http I can get 250k/s on a good server
<bazyl> peace !
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: the data can only come down as fast as folks upload it to you, the client is intranscient
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: wow u have a 2meg i have 8 i never touch 80kb in my life
<BluesKaj> xp-killer . it doesn't matter what your ISP speed capability is ..it's the sources speeds and client setups that determine your DL speed
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: what contention ratio do you have?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: im going to change internet company allready there router sucks
<BluesKaj> that won't make any diff
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: if your connection is hugely contended like 200:1 your link will suck during peak times
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: if i set the app to upload 1 kb /s u dont tink it makes a diff?
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: regular consumers don't look into that then get sucky service
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: none at all, the channels for up / down traffic are seperate
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: i only touch 800kb by ddl's
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: try downloading the iso from kubuntu official torrents, see how fast it will fly
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: download a torent "ktorent " is at 0 D,0 U put U at 1 and u will see your D drop also
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: im going to try it
<brmassa> Guys, why KDE4.1.4 for Ibex removed the "Hibernate" and "Suspend" from the Menu?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: give me the link i didnt save the link to the torent
<somekool> hi, my kubuntu system does not see my 2GB of RAM. I have HIGHMEM enabled in my kernel. what else could be wrong? I search the forum and everywhere without success. it seems everything is configured properly.
<Tm_T> somekool: how much it does see and how much there should be?
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: 32bit or 64bit?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: anyone its just to try the speed
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/intrepid/desktop/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<BluesKaj> somekool , what makes you think it's not seeing your 2G Ram ?
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: if you are using ktorrent, enable the web interface for it too, youo'll need to tinstall php-cli package ;)
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: then you can connect to it via http://<servername>:8080
<xp-killer> i open that port already
<xp-killer> i have to open it on upn port also?
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: ive opened no ports on my router and it works fine
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: u have maybe a good router mines sucky
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: the link u game bugging out the pc
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: thats the official torrent for the 64bit intrepid desktop iso
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: ask a buddy if you can borow a router and see if it improves the situation
<somekool> BluesKaj: ls -l /proc/kcore
<derjens> how to get mp3 encoding support in sox??
<derjens> i have just installed sox and it says it was compiled without mp3 enc support
<somekool> Tm_T: 897M / 2G
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: the oompany tells me i cant use no other router it wont work and the phone must plug to the router
<Tm_T> somekool: nice, sounds more of an bios/hardware issue than linux fault
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: weird
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: i know
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: not heard of that, what company is it?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: but i havent try any other router yet so i never know if there lying or something
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: you may want to hunt around
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: u dont know of them i live out of the states
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: i hunt around and they was a better price
<BluesKaj> somekool , try htop ..it lists the available mem and swap etc right at the top as well as what's using cpu and mem
<somekool> BluesKaj: htop shows 2G
<somekool> kcore ain't relevant anymore ?
<BluesKaj> somekool , dunno , never used it
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: wow i just touch a 200kb download and it still going up
<somekool> thanks
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: .... it stick to limit 230kb for the iso if u reach 200kb with your 2meg conection and i only hit 230 with 8 meg conection that means my conection is crapy
<lordnoid> hi, my slim glow theme (and many more themes) suddenly disappeared in KDE 4.2 Beta :/
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: wheres ActionParsnip1?
 * BluesKaj wonders why xp-killer doesn't understand that the source determines his DL speed
<Tm_T> xp-killer: you cannot get data faster than the other end sends
<ActionParsnip1> sup?
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: sounds like it, i'd check you SLAs in your contract
<xp-killer> i understand that but i have 8 mega and ActionParsnip1 2 mega i only reach 230kb download and ActionParsnip1 200kb
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: as I said, if your connection is hugely contended it makes it cheap but also makes it suck
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: my connection is contended 30:1 so its quite swift
<Thor> how can disable the wireless card?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip1: how do i know what is mines?
 * BluesKaj gives up
<xp-killer> lol
<ActionParsnip1> xp-killer: you can contact customer services or it may be in your contract
 * BluesKaj directs his attn elsewhere
<Maf_> que
<Thor> is that enough to disable the wireless card from knetworkmanager ?
<ActionParsnip1> paece out kids, im off for a sleep
<RurouniJones> xp-killer: You have used speedtest.net haven't you?
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: i install compiz but now want to upgrade if i do will my comfiguration stay?i have a lot of stuff i dont want to loose is the new update more stable than the one im on?
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: RurouniJones yes i use speed test but the answer wasnt clair u have a good site for speed test?
<RurouniJones> speedtest.net
<BluesKaj> compiz is just a desktop effects thing..i have it turned off most of the time
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: will i have to reinstall my graphic card drivers?
<ondrg> Thor: right click on icon > deactivate connections > turn off wireless
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: well i use compiz to atract more xp users to linux
<Thor> ondrg: thanks
<Thor> it's my first time when i use wireless on the linux :D ...
<xp-killer> I HAVE TO GO N WASH DISHES MY MOM MAKING NOISE ILL BE BACK
<Tm_T> !caps > xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer, please see my private message
<Thor> so i'm trying to be cautious
<xp-killer> Tm_T: SORRY
<doktoreas> hello everybody how can I avoid this error with kopete: This is most likely because the QCA TLS plugin is not installed on your system.
<xp-killer> sorry
<RurouniJones> xp-killer: speedtest.net - The result is in Bbit. Divide that by 1024 and you know how fast your real line speed is in Mbit
<RurouniJones> It will probably be a hell of a lot less than the advertised 8Mbit
<mefisto__> I'm having trouble watching video at: http://www.collider.com/entertainment/news/article.asp/aid/10483/tcid/1  it slows everything way down in firefox and konqueror. could someone try that page and tell me if it's working?
<xp-killer> RurouniJones: ok
<khakane> mefisto__: working fine here
<mefisto__> khakane: and the video plays normally?
<khakane> actually no
<khakane> its skipping really badly
<khakane> but system is fine
<BluesKaj> mefisto__ , it's slow
<mefisto__> khakane: ok thanks. at least it's not me
<BluesKaj> it's not your pc , it's the quality of the video..poorly encoded
<xp-killer> RurouniJones: it says 6249 down n i have an 8 meg :(
<khakane> i do have a quick question, im using hddtemp, but i have to be root to get temps of drives or i get permission denied accessing drive, what can i do to make it so regular user can view hddtemp?
<RurouniJones> xp-killer: That is pretty good to be honest
<RurouniJones> Most 8MBit lines are around 5-6.5'ish in my experience
<xp-killer> RurouniJones: not it sopose to reach about 7500 to be good for me
<RurouniJones> ...
<ron__> hello people
<Barackuse> quick question
<RurouniJones> I don't think I have ever seen a consumer 8Mbit connection running at 7.5Mbit
<RurouniJones> I think the highest was 7.2'ish
<Barackuse> How does one creat icons for applications on your desktop so they run with root access
<RurouniJones> The lowest was around 3.something
<xp-killer> RurouniJones: if the company says they gives 8 meg they should at least give me very close to that cause if they say i have tp pay 60$ for 8M and i giva them 45$ they will be mad
<khakane> xp-killer: im sure their AUP says UP TO 8mbit
<khakane> nothing you can do
<RurouniJones> xp-killer: Re-read the contract
<Barackuse> think I figured it out allready
<RurouniJones> I am sure khakane said is true
<RurouniJones> ALL ISPs user the "Up to X Mbit"
<khakane> xp-killer: if you want to know why, try going and pricing a 10mbit direct pipe to your house
<khakane> and i bet its more than 65$/mo
<khakane> but, you will surely get all of your 10mbit
<RurouniJones> Where x is the theoretical limit
<xp-killer> khakane: RurouniJones i will just change company thats it the other company i had 512 was even better just cost more money plus i had a phone bill to pay
<RurouniJones> er
<RurouniJones> 512KBitI am sure
<RurouniJones> Muppet
<RurouniJones> And he is a Linux user that tries to switch XP users to Linux...
<Zehava> I'm being told by Amarok that it cannot save the configuration file due to /home/name/.kde/share/config/amarokrc is not writable
<Zehava> how can I fix this?
<new> opa
<new> op
<Zehava> what's the apt command for updating all available packages?
<emil_> can some one tell me how i enter quakenet? XD
<mefisto__> Zehava: sudo apt-get update
<Zehava> okay, thank you
<mefisto__> Zehava: chmod +w ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<Zehava> thanks, that fixed the config error
<emil_> is it possible to connect to quakenet? anyone have to server name and port?
<emil_> nvm i fixed it :)
<BluesKaj> emil_ ,http://www.quakenet.org/
<mefisto__> just curious, can anyone tell me what the "rc" stands for in config files eg, amarokrc, kaffeinerc ?
<emil_> thanks anyway :)
<Pici> mefisto__: run control or run command
<BluesKaj> emil_ , this is a kubuntu help channel , any more questions about quakenet should be in their help chat
<emil_> oh sorry, just installed ubuntu and this was the only channel i could enter
<PeperJohnny> hiho guys. so im trying to install jaunty alpha2 right now and it tells me to type a name of a mirrorserver..do you have a name for me?
<khakane> ubuntu.. so easy my 3 year old uses it.
<dominique> hi there, does anyone know what "NET: Registered protocol family 10" in bootlog means? My boot process hangs there..
<blip-> hi all,  whenever i close Dolphin fm under KDE3 i get this message from KDE http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snap2um1.jpg   ... any ideas what may be causing this ?   (my hdd is plenty empty)
<blip-> kubuntu 8.04 ^^^
<dominique> !de
<khakane> blip-: make sure you own that file
<khakane> and have permissions to modify it
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<blip-> khakane: that fixed it.  somehow i ignored the error message as i didn't expect not to have perm to my own home dir.   thanks
<khakane> blip-: no problem bro
<Riddell> ** Alpha candidate CD images need tested, volunteers welcome
<khakane> hey im runnin kde 4.2 beta, and i noticed (and forgive me here i dunno the proper packagename) that it doesnt tell me there are updates available down in the taskmgr
<khakane> i went to apt-get upgrade and there were 100+ packages ready for update
<khakane> when i was on 4.1 nearly every morning it told me there were updates
<Riddell> khakane: check if update-notifier-kde is running
<khakane> sec
<khakane> Riddell: i have update-notifier-common installed, no -kde
<khakane> installing now
<BluesKaj> bbl
<jojohan> hello, has the kuake package been removed from kubuntu 8.10? i used to install it from the repositories, but i cannot find it now
<vorian> !find yakuake
<ubottu> Found: yakuake, yakuake-kde4
<jojohan> excellent, thanks!\
<Frederick> folks howdo I re-install and reconfigure kde on kubuntu?
<JohnFlux> Frederick: move your $HOME/.kde  to $HOME/.kde.bak       to get a clean user configuration.  Note that this folder contains kmail emails as well though
<gekkoo> how can i disable the knetworkmanager so it doesnt autostart after login?
<kienerii> http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/index.php is not available!
<JontheEchidna> gekkoo: remove knetworkmanager.desktop from /etc/xdg/autostart
<gekkoo> JontheEchidna: great thx, was just thinking about if its actually beeing used or if its a left-over
<gp_> hi
<gp2you> hi
<gp2you> anybody here
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> Does grub need any ext3 partition, or /boot or etc to be able to boot windows?
<MetaMorfoziS> Just windows, no ubuntu from now...
<gp2you> how can i remove kde4
<gp2you> its pure torture to use
<MetaMorfoziS> my friend removed her kubuntu, and want to be able to boot windows again
<gp2you> MetaMorfoziS: edit grub
<MetaMorfoziS> and the easiest way is if she be able to restore grub with a livecd
<MetaMorfoziS> what you mean?
<MetaMorfoziS> how*
<LazersK> Hey, how can I see how mcuh free sapce is eflt on a disk in dolphin?
<bastid_raZor> LazersK; in a terminal you could type df -h .. in dolphin i don't know
<LazersK> Hm.
<TheZ> LasersK: hover your mouse at the bottom status bar...
<LazersK> i'm running uot of sapce on my fourgig. Dx
<TheZ> don't fill / :)
<ashwin> LazersK; Dolphin shows the free space on the lower right side of the window
<LazersK> It doesn't..
<TheZ> Does on mine... :|
<TheZ> check to see if you have hosed your settings by looking for it.. see ifyou can rest them back to standard... ?
<LazersK> I'll look.
<LazersK> also, can i install aplications to non-kubuntu drives?
<LazersK> Say, windows on C:, Kubuntu on D: can i install programs to C: ?
<hallowname> LazersK: with much skill im sure you haven't attained yet if you mention C: and D: on linux... under linux your C: exists as /media/nameofdrive...
<hallowname> LazersK: but no, not easily...
<LazersK> Well, yes.
<LazersK> But typing C: is quicker.
<wesley> How can convert my osx install dvd to a iso image? ( meant as backup )
<hallowname> wesley: acetoneiso
<LazersK> Huh. so you can't install programs on different drives?
<LazersK> ..goddamn.
<wesley> hallowname thanks ( and that will be safe ? )
<hallowname> LazersK: o, well in the case of wine apps, you can use wineconfig to point to /media/disk/wine instead of ~/.wine
<bukharin> hello...
<wesley> shit konqueror doesnt work
<hallowname> LazersK: as far as dpkg with .debs, no, but you can use apt-get source, and compile the binaries, then store them on /media/disk
<hallowname> wesley: yup
<bukharin> i recently got into backports... until now i was content with normal updates.
<LazersK> Well, i'm out of space then.
<bukharin> and following kubuntu.org, i added a pps...
<bukharin> ppa*
<bukharin> but was wondering now...
<bukharin> is there any way to explore the contents of the ppa, to determine if there are newer versions of some other program?
<bukharin> for example, the newer amarok was in a different package... how can i know wath other newer versions are there with diferent packages names, since of coruse apt would not offer them for update?
<bvalek2> bukharin: sometimes there are virtual packages
<bukharin> bvalek2: how so?
<bvalek2> like linux-2.6 will always refer to the newest kernel
<bukharin> oh, eys, i understand.
<bukharin> but for example...
<bukharin> amarok 2 was packaged as amarok-kde4
<bukharin> and from what i saw, there other packages with -kde4 names...
<LazersK> Huh, the panel locked up
<LazersK> Can i restart it?
<bukharin> so... what i want to know, i suppose... is if i can assume that the -kde4 packages in intrepid are packages in preparation for jaunty that i can isntall as prerelease, or if not...
<kalorin_> wow 8.10 VPN is a mes
<kalorin_> mess
<bukharin> if there's any way to "browse" or get a list of the available packages in the ppa...
<kalorin_> 8.04 worked ok but that seems to have been broken recently as well
<kalorin_> yikes
<kalorin_> does anyone QA this stuff?
<bukharin> kalorin_: install rkward under 8.10 and get a taste of QA if you want messes :S
<bvalek2> bucharin: if you want consistent packages, use Debian stable :)
<bukharin> bvalek2; yeah, kinda thinking about that a lot lately...
<kalorin_> I guess I jsut don't get why no one does plain old functionality testing, can you still get a vpn connection to work in networkmanager ? yes/no
<wesley> !acetoneiso
<kalorin_> does it connect?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetoneiso
<kalorin_> does it disconnect cleanly
<kalorin_> ?
<kalorin_> y/n
<bastid_raZor> there is a #kubuntu channel for those of you using Kubuntu/KDE
<kalorin_> that sor tof stuff
<kalorin_> so eacy
<bukharin> bvalek2: but for now, i intend to remain with kubuntu, so i wanted t know how to get the best out of the kubuntu-members ppa.
<wesley> hallowname how does it name in apt ?
<bastid_raZor> heh, i am in the #kubuntu channel.. my mistake
<bukharin> bastid_raZor: was about to (unpolitely) point that out for ya :)
<bukharin> ok. rephrasing question: could someone explain to me wath is supposed to be in kubuntumembers ppa, and how to use it best?
<SingAlong> Hi
<SingAlong> How can I switch from ubuntu desktop to kubuntu?
<bukharin> SingAlong: sudo apt get install kubuntu-desktop
<bukharin> but that wil leave a lot of gtk apps lying around, and install only the desktop, not the splash. you will still be able to log into gnome
<f_aichele> SingAlong: And then cross your fingers and pray.
<kalorin_> wack
<bukharin> SingAlong... yeah
<kalorin_> man 7.10 was solid on this stuff
<kalorin_> how do you break that to "improve pretty"?
<kalorin_> >< close to going back
<SingAlong> f_aichele: Anyway to keep both Gnome and KDE?
<bukharin> kalorin_ i guess we've been through that one a lot recently...
<f_aichele> I remember having both on Debian.
<kalorin_> I mean I just don't get why non-graphical packages would be affected by a new GUI?
<kalorin_> vpnc and resolv.conf
<f_aichele> Using either kdm or gdm as default display manager, and being able to select either kde or gnome sessions.
<kalorin_> I get on the vpn, and it doesn't pick up the dhcp DNS servers and such, so i ahve to go manually put htem in the resolv.conf file
<bukharin> ok. does anyone here know a little bit more than me about the kubuntu-members ppa? please?
<kalorin_> just stupid simple stuff that things have been doing right for years
<kalorin_> now all the sudden p00f?
<f_aichele> But if that will work with Kubuntu, I've never tried myself.
<bukharin> i remembr trying to switch once, and it was not easy. mainly because over-desktop tings like splash, the login manager and networkmanager and stuf...
<BluesKaj> SingAlong, usually one can open either KDE or Gnome at the login page , if both gnome and kubuntu-desktop are installed
<bukharin> you can get a kde instal working on ubuntu, fairly easily, though.
<BluesKaj> oops, too late
<bukharin> SingAlong sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install KDE and leave you with both enabled.
<f_aichele> OK, so that still applies: GNOME + KDE can co-exist under Debian still.
<BluesKaj> he left, bukharin
<bukharin> oh.
<BluesKaj> no patience
<bukharin> BluesKaj: do you know if theres anyone here associated in any way to kubuntu.org?
<bukharin> im trying to use their ppa...
<BluesKaj> nope , i don't
<bukharin> :(
<bukharin> guess i will have to go to the (sloooow) forums.
<BluesKaj> are you looking at kde4.2
<BluesKaj> ?
<bukharin> BluesKaj: not yet...
<bukharin> BluesKaj: i just wanted to know if there's more pre-realese packages that could be of interest, like amarok-kde4
<BluesKaj> well, just apt-get update after you copy the ppas into your sources list
<bukharin> BluesKaj: actually, kde4.2 is in another pa... kubuntu-experimental or something.
<BluesKaj> amarok 2 ?
<bukharin> BluesKaj: well, there's the trick: at least amarok was in another package.
<bukharin> BluesKaj, so apt wouldn offer it as update.
<bukharin> yes, amarok2
<bukharin> i had to install it on its own, and that package takes over amarok and replaces it
<BluesKaj> if you have the updated ppa ..I already tried amarok 2 using that deb
<BluesKaj> source
<bukharin> BulesKaj: lost ya there. i only followed the instructions on the release notes "add ppa, instal amarok-kde4"
<BluesKaj> yeah, but if you decide to revert to amarok 1.4 , all your settings will be saved if you remove amarok2 , then delete it's ppa in your sources.list and apt-get update and install amarok 1.4 again
<BluesKaj> not many ppl are impressed with amarok 2
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: amarok2 will get there soon I'm sure ... it's like a flower that hasn't blossomed yet
<stnormal> is there a way to probe my hardware to figure out exactly what kind of NIC I have installed?
<BluesKaj> bukharin http://www.kubuntu.org/amarok2-beta2
<stdin> stnormal: KMenu -> System -> KInfoCenter or "lspci" from the command line
<dwidmann> stnormal: what does lspci | grep Ethernet say
<stnormal> ahh, that's perfect
<stnormal> thanks guys
<bukharin> BluesKaj: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<bukharin> BluesKaj: since the 2.0 release, amarok-kde conflicts with amarok.
<bukharin> amarok-kde4*
<BluesKaj> it worked ok bukharin , but it lacked some features that I liked on the old version , so I dumped it
<Lokiase> hello all, i want to install kubuntu and it says: ACPI: BIOS age (1999) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
<mefisto__> Lokiase: and you want to try enabling ACPI?
<Lokiase> I don't know, i want to install kubuntu to that pc, either how
<mefisto__> Lokiase: what it means is that that machine is old, and kubuntu is assuming that ACPI won't work correctly, so it will be disabled after install
<mefisto__> Lokiase: so power management features won't work. eg, if you do a shutdown, the system will go down, but not turn off the pc
<Lokiase> so how can I install it? it now gives errors
<Lokiase> why? that did work under windows
<thorns> Will 4.2 be in the repos soon?
<mefisto__> Lokiase: to enable it, you need that "acpi=force" in the kernel line after install
<thorns> Will 4.2 replace 4.1?
<thorns> .
<gabriele> salve
<wesley> wesley__ can i have your grub
<legodude> how do I get changelogs for packages?
<wesley__> ofcourse you can i will copy paste it
<gabriele> qualche italiano che mi venga in aiuto? prima volta su irc
<wesley__> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/105256/  here you have it wesley
<wesley> thank you
<legodude> !it | gabriele
<ubottu> gabriele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gabriele> grazie ubottu
<wesley> isnt that funny i talk to myself
<kienerii> könnt ihr mir einen torrentclient empfehlen?
<legodude> rtorrent macht spass
<legodude> auch
<legodude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kienerii> legodude: gtk wenn möglich
<legodude> hrm, ich kenne nichts, nur rtorrent
<stnormal> what is the name of the network manager that loads by default?
<legodude> "ich kenne keine"
<legodude> stnormal: knetworkmanager
<stnormal> thanks
<ubuntu> Hi
<hyper_ch> huhu
<bobesponja> how can I get the akanodi server to stop crashing everytime I start kmail or kopete?
<hyper_ch> bobesponja: what version of kde?
<Adola> How do I find out what version of libmsn I have?
<bobesponja> hyper_ch: 4.1.96
<hyper_ch> bobesponja: don't restart the computer ;)
<bobesponja> hyper_ch: thanks for the useful advice :p
<hyper_ch> bobesponja: you're welcome :)
<da> Using Wifi, in my desktop copmuter,can I get the net from a neighbor accross the street?
<BluesKaj> !legal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legal
<BluesKaj> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<da> is it legal?
<BluesKaj> nope
<Adola> Yeah, it's called stealing!
<Adola> Like stealing cable.
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: how do you know it's not legal?
<mefisto__> da: do you mean without the neighbour's permission and cooperation?
<da> yes
<bobesponja> BluesKaj: yes it is technically legal to use a non protected Wifi network cause technically the network is accepting your connection, at least in the US it's legal
<Adola> oh, that's cool.  I thought it was illegal.
<Tm_T> bobesponja: we are not in the US
<Adola> (Go America!)
<mefisto__> da: they probably have software designed to stop you doing that
<Adola> So, libmsn version?
<Adola> (I've got to reply to a question in a bugreport)
<BluesKaj> not here in Canada, illegal use of someone elses paid service
<bobesponja> Tm_T: well technically, the router is giving you Ack so you're not breaking into anything
<Tm_T> bobesponja: doesn't matter
<bobesponja> Tm_T: a judge would have a hard time proving you're doing something illegal
<hyper_ch> there are about 200 different legislations out there
<Tm_T> bobesponja: doesn't matter
<bobesponja> Tm_T: well, yes it does
<bobesponja> duh
<Tm_T> Adola: apt-cache show <yourpackage>
<Tm_T> bobesponja: it doesn't matter in here
<BluesKaj> it's wrong anyway ,whether or not it's legal in the states makes no difference , IMO at least
<Tm_T> as in, this channel
<bobesponja> whatever
<bobesponja> you said it was illegal, I was correcting, you should have said it was illegal in this channel :p
<BluesKaj> yes it is illegal in this chat cuz it's wrong
<Tm_T> bobesponja: it's also illegal in many countries
<bobesponja> I don't think it's wrong
<BluesKaj> too bad :)
<BluesKaj> it is here
<Tm_T> bobesponja: what you think is irrelevant too (;)
<Pici> Regardless of its legality, its also offtopic for (K)Ubuntu channels.
<bobesponja> Tm_T: so is what you think :p
<mefisto__> Pici makes a good point
<Tm_T> bobesponja: actually my thinking matters, shame though
<bobesponja> doesnt matter to me though
<Tm_T> very irrelevant in this discussion, so, lets move on, shall we (:
<da> If a city has free Wifi, that's legal
<Adola> Ok, libmsn isn't the name of the package..
<Adola> Does anyone know what it is?
<hyper_ch> Adola: what program do you need to know the version?
<Adola> I need to know libmsn for Kopete
<JontheEchidna> Adola: apt-cache policy libmsn
<Adola> I guess it's msnlib
<bobesponja> da: who care if it's legal, just do what'ver feels right to you, that's what we all do anyway, even our leaders, actually our leaders are the worth in that respect =)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> Adola: apt-cache policy libmsn0.1
<da> okay,thank you all...
<Adola> JontheEchidna: That didn't work.
<hyper_ch> huhu JontheEchidna :)
<Adola> Basically, all I'm saying is that I need the latest version of msnlib
<Tm_T> Adola: latest release is not packaged yet
<Adola> Um, I guess the latest I can get then?
<byteme_> hey guys
<byteme_> question
<byteme_> can one use a router if it is connected to the web, but not a computer?
<byteme_> using the web as a pure wireless connection
<byteme_> is that possible?
<byteme_> hello?
<BluesKaj> what device , byteme_  ?
<robert__> :S
<robert__> ups, wrong window xD
<byteme_> I ahve 3 machines... 2 laps and 1 desktop
<BluesKaj> all wifi , yes
<techbw> hi, could comeone help in setting up compiz, I have installed all the required packages, but when running compiz  --replace nothing happens
<byteme_> and I was wondering if I could use all the PC in the office wirelessly
<eray> hello
<robert__> You mean like, if they are connected to the router?
<eray> a problem of we exists
<BluesKaj> techbw look for compiz on the kmenu/applications/system
<eray> we know a few english
<byteme_> we are moving the office arround and the layout that works best is nowhere near a internet jack
<techbw> if you meaning advanced desktop effects, I have enabled that, I have also installed the kde-compiz-configuration
<BluesKaj> yes as lomg as the machines are configured with diff IP addresses which any router can assign
<byteme_> we are trying to avoid putting another jack in the place
<techbw> and I select the things that I want enabled but nothing works
<eray> how to install nvidia fx5500 driver on kubuntu intrepid
<eray> ??*
<BluesKaj> eray look in adept , it should be listed in the properties of one the drivers that comes up in the list
<byteme_> so I can just have the router connected to the web (with no PC connected to the router) and get to the web
<BluesKaj> as long as the roiuter has wireless capability , byteme_
<byteme_> ?
<byteme_> obviously, yeah
<byteme_> sweet
<BluesKaj> not all do
<byteme_> I understand
<byteme_> ours do cause we use laptops in the office
<BluesKaj> your router is hardwired to a DSL or Cable line ?
<byteme_> DSL
<BluesKaj> ok then you should have no probs
<techbw> does anyone have a good site that has step by setup to setup compiz, I was working from one the other day on my desktop pc, and it works.
<eray> BluesKaj: i dont understand
<byteme_> great, the phone co. is giving us the run around
<BluesKaj> eray , open adept , put your nvidia card name in the search bar
<byteme_> so this is great
<byteme_> thank you very much
<eray> BluesKaj: thanks i trying
<eray> im*
<eray> BluesKaj: found 4 package
 * ibrar_away is away: Gone away for now
<eray> 5*
<MetaMorfoziS> http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry, wrong window
<Adola> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=180843
<Adola> Could someone tell me how to "Check with my distrobution"
<eray> nvidia-glx-97, nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-71, nvidia-glx-177, nvidia-glx-180
<eray> BluesKaj:
<eray> which package ?
<ulysses__> Adola: lsb_release -a
<Adola> Yes, but, How do I get the latest version of libmsn?
<BluesKaj> eray click on each one of the drivers in the list and click on properties..look for your card model number in the list , when you find it , install that driver
<bukharin> Adola: that's very weird, i'm on msn with kopete right now
<Adola> Yes, but, I'm getting timeout errors.
<robert__> what was the command to run a installation as root?...Nvidia-drivers :P
<Adola> Actually, I don't get any errors.
<robert__> :P
<Adola> But, I've been fighting this in #kopete for 2 days now.
<Adola> That's what we've came to
<bukharin> what kubuntu are you on? hardy?
<Adola> Intrepid
<eray> BluesKaj: i saw
<bukharin> bah
<eray> BluesKaj: 173 supports and installed
<bukharin> Adola: i might be wrong, but if you are on intrepid, then you shuld have the very same kopete and libmsn packages as me. and it works...
<bukharin> Adola: so it is either a different thing, or you have other version
<eray> and nvidia-xconfig configured but x dont work
<eray> BluesKaj: what we do in this instance ?
<Adola> Did you read that link?
<Adola> The guy said I have an old version.  Does anyone know how to get the most recent version?
<bukharin> Adola: i read it
<eray> BluesKaj: ?
<eray> help please
<SteBoo> hi! I use my dell XPS M1303 with an external LCD panel connected via HDMI. Since KDE 4.2 RC1 the KDE session crashes when I try to turn off the notebook's internal LCD with krandrtray. Can anyone help me with this problem?
<bukharin> Adola: i don't have libmsn installed, and i am on msn
<bukharin> Adola: unless the package has other name...
<bukharin> Adola: how did you find out the version number?
<SteBoo> SteBoo: With KDE 4.2 Beta 2 this worked well.
<Adola> bukharin: From Synaptic.  It said "Installed version blahblabhlbah"
<bukharin> Adola: what is the pacakge's name? i don't see it in the repos, or in my apt
<eray> BluesKaj:
<Adola> libmns
<Adola> libmsn
<bukharin> Adola: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libmsn
<bukharin> Adola: this is weird.
<Adola> bukharin: I'm not sure it's a problem with my version.
<Adola> (I've got a developer from #kopete and a bug report out helping me)
<Adola> The developer says It's noto my version
<bukharin> Adola: i'm not saying it isnt... i'm just trying to see if there's a newer version packaged... but i AM on msn, i dont have libmsn as a package on its own, and i have not installed any version of kopete or libmsn outside the repos...
<bukharin> Adola: guess i, at least, can help you much. sorry for your time.
<bukharin> cant*
<Adola> It's ok...I'm forced to use Pidgin for now....
 * Adola shudders
<ummels> Adola: what versions of kopete and libmsn do u have installed?
<Adola> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=180843
<davide> hello, I'm italian and you?
<Adola> Kopete
<Adola> Version 0.60.81
<raidenovich> how can i start amarok in default mode with default settings?
<ummels> Adola: i have version 0.60.82; do u have upgraded to KDE 4.2 RC1?
<MetaMorfoziS> raidenovich > you want to remove your settings? (eg you have messed up sg)
<Adola> Using KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.2 Beta2))
<raidenovich> exactly :o
<Adola> And upgrading right now isn't really an option.
<ummels> Adola: right... maybe ubgrading to RC1 helps
<Adola> I'm on dial-up, I will have to wait to go to a friends house
<ummels> Adola: why not?
<raidenovich> i tried to enable surround sound... well it didnt work and now i cant start it
<ummels> Adola: right...
<MetaMorfoziS> raidenovich > mv .kde/share/apps/amarok/ .kde/share/apps/amarok_old/
<MetaMorfoziS> raidenovich > and  mv .kde/share/config/amarokrc .kde/share/config/amarokrc_old
<raidenovich> very weird MetaMorfoziS i dont have /home/nick/.kde on my usb stick kubuntu, but on my laptop i have that folder
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, weird
<MetaMorfoziS> are you using amarok 2?
<MetaMorfoziS> not matters...
<raidenovich> i think im just going to boot, then i reset all data
<raidenovich> thanks anyway :)
<MetaMorfoziS> .kde is the folder of both kde4 and kde3 apps (idiotism at high level)
<BluesKaj> weird, adept has changed ... we used to be able to get prperties with a right click on the tile in the app list... no longer works for me
<BluesKaj> tile=title
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i've a very big problem
<Neremor> i had a similar problem once and i remember that it was hard to fix it
<Neremor> i have some stupid dependencies
<Neremor> one package needs another package, otherwise i get the "wrong dependencies"-error.
<Neremor> but i can't install this package because it stands in conflict with an other package, that i can't remove because that would mean to remove kde
<Neremor> i think you see this circle ;)
<ummels> Neremor: what packages?
<Neremor> i have to install "kde-icons-mono" because i would get the wrong dependencies error. if i try to do this i get the following error:
<Neremor> there's a conflict with this file "/usr/share/icons/mono/scalable/apps/kmouth.svgz" that means with the package "kmouth"
<Neremor> but i can't install kmouth
<Neremor> because it's a dependencie of kde
<Neremor> sorry
<Neremor> remove
<Neremor> bo wait
<Neremor> kmouth is a dependencie of kdeaccessibility which is a dependencie of kde
<Neremor> it's a bit dificult
<ummels> Neremor: yes, kdeaccessibility and kde are only metapackages
<ummels> Neremor: you could deinstall kmouth or force an install of kde-icons-mono by some option
<Neremor> hm
<Neremor> does not work
<ummels> Neremor: what does not work?
<BluesKaj> Neremor , try synaptic/edit/fix broken packages, if the "apply "check mark is green, click on it ...it might resolve some probs
<p_quarles> kdeaccessibility is not a dependency of kubuntu-desktop or kde-core
<ummels> p_quarles: true
<p_quarles> the metapackage "kde" includes everything and the kitchen sink, which is why youl shouldn't usually use it
<Neremor> apt-get does not have a force command
<ummels> Neremor: but dpkg has ;-)
<Neremor> if i try to remove kdeaccessibility i get an error that it is a dependency of kde
<Neremor> hm
<p_quarles> yes it does, but you don't need to use it
 * BluesKaj backs off...too many cooks
<ummels> Neremor: if you don't need kmouth, I guess it's best to remvoe kmouth
<p_quarles> Neremor: again, you *don't* need the package called kde
<Neremor> but that would mean that i would have to save the packages first and afterwards try to install them with dpkg?
<Neremor> sureß
<p_quarles> Neremor: install kubuntu-desktop
<Neremor> hm
<Neremor> that means i could remove kde?
<ummels> Neremor: yes, it's just a metapackage
<Neremor> why is kde in the packges if it is the same as kubuntu-desktop?!
<p_quarles> that will give you everything you're likely to need and more, and will allow you to remove the kde metapackage without losing anything (except kmouth)
<Neremor> ok :)
<Neremor> thanks
<ummels> Neremor: it has only dependencies on other packages
<p_quarles> it's *not* the same
<martijn81> is the newest k3b compatible with bluray? because k3b has destroyed my dvd-burner and i have to buy a new one
<Neremor> that will make things easier
<mefisto__> martijn81: how did k3b destroy your dvd burner?
<Neremor> thank you VERY much that worked for me :)
<ummels> Neremor: no problem
<martijn81> mefisto__: it was going to burn in UDF mode (for larger files) but it did not succeed... after this point i quitted k3b but the drive kept burning the dvd all night long, very weird...
<vabgeo> hi all
<martijn81> it's a Benq DW 1640 iirc
<martijn81> 1620
<martijn81> but is it?
<raidenovich> someone tried to install kubuntu 8.10 on the asus eee 1000h?
<martijn81> because otherwise i would not buy an bluray burner
<yao_ziyuan> is there a gui program that checks the file system on the fly?
<yao_ziyuan> gtk+ or kde
<vabgeo> Is the release date of Jaunty fixed? i see it as April 09? wanted to know before i download the daily build....
<p_quarles> vabgeo: Dapper was the only release to be delayed significantly, so far; it can happen, but it usually doesn't
<vabgeo> p_quarles: thanks so I can download the Jaunty daily without fear of capping my b/w limit..
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mick_> Hi is this the right place for Kubuntu support?
<mick_> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> yes it is
<hyper_ch> mick_: ask you you'll be helped - maybe
<mick_> I just installed Kubuntu on VirtualBox, and I noticed that it won't give me a display size of more than 600x800
<martijn81> nevermind, just ordered a lite on
<p_quarles> mick_: that's entirely a virtualbox issue, not kubuntu; you need to install the guest additions
<mick_> I Googled the issue, and apparently it affects people who use it as a host operating system.  Any suggestions?
<p_quarles> again, you need to install the guest additions
<mick_> I don't understand
<ActionParsnip> mick_: websearch for virtualbox guest additions
<ActionParsnip> mick_: and you will
<mefisto__> mick_: or you could try your question in #vbox
<p_quarles> it's not terribly complex: you just need to grab the guest-additions cd image from Sun's web site and install it in the guest machine
<mick_> Thanks
<mick_> #vbox
<p_quarles> where they will tell you what I've already just got through saying . . .
<hyper_ch> p_quarles: he didn't join #vbox yet
 * hyper_ch give p_quarles a cookie
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | p_quarles
<ubottu> p_quarles: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tweak> anyone around to help?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | tweak
<ubottu> tweak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tweak> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed. not sure why but firefox has lost my bookmarks, and does not open to my homepage despite the settings, does not allow back, forward or reload. I tried reinstalling it through synaptic but still same thing
<ActionParsnip> tweak: if you run ls -a do you see a .mozilla folder?
<tweak> yes
<ActionParsnip> tweak: thats yuor firefox profile, jump into ~/.mozilla/firefox there and see if there are multiple profiles. They will be named random letters
<tweak> so cd~/.mozilla/firefix and get an ls?
<tweak> tweak@tweak-desktop:~/.mozilla/firefox$ ls
<tweak> 3izal57c.default  Crash Reports  profiles.ini
<ActionParsnip> ok then the 3iz... folder is your firefox profile
<tweak> rm -r?
<ActionParsnip> if you run firefox -p you can make sure your profile points to that folder
<ActionParsnip> tweak: that will remove the profile folder which i dont think you wanna do
<tweak> for the love of linux thank you!
<ActionParsnip> all better?
<tweak> yup :)
 * fidji est de retour.
<ActionParsnip> tweak: if the profile is vastly important, BACK IT UP
<p_quarles> !away | fidji
<ubottu> fidji: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mefisto__> tweak: what did you do? firefox -p ? or did you delete the profle folder?
<megatron> hola aguien me dice un servidor en español
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
 * fidji ne joue plus au Go
<tweak> I did firefox -p and deleted the default user profile, then created a new one.
<p_quarles> !es | megatron
<ubottu> megatron: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tweak> when i did firefox -p from xterm it brought up a window for the firefox profiles
<arussel> how can I insert 'special characters' in application ? (I have a us keyboard)
<tweak> applications/accessories/character map
<ActionParsnip> arussel: define special characters please
<eagles0513875> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> how r you
<eagles0513875> *are
<arussel> ActionParsnip: é
<ActionParsnip> arussel: i'd use charmap, i think in some apps if you put e' it changes to that
<ActionParsnip> and other such
<mick_> How do I join #vbox?
<ActionParsnip> like e^ should change, i think its abstracted but im unsure
<ActionParsnip> mick_: /j #vbox
<tweak>  /join #vbox
<mick_> Okay, I think I just figured it out.  Sorry about that.
<tweak> when i tried to run google earth it sais it could not run because my graphics driver is not installed properly. how can i fix/update my graphics driver?
 * arussel wonders how many people did join vbox trying to shoz how to do  it ...
<tweak> hehe
<arussel> ActionParsnip: isn't charmap an application ? I need something at the window manager level .
<ActionParsnip> !charmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charmap
<ActionParsnip> arussel: i think tweak said it best: tweak: applications/accessories/character map
<eagles0513875> !info charmp
<ubottu> Package charmp does not exist in intrepid
<tweak> when i tried to run google earth it sais it could not run because my graphics driver is not installed properly. how can i fix/update my graphics driver?
<ActionParsnip> tweak: do you have video drivers installed?
<tweak> i have no idea?
<tweak> just installed from dvd so whatever is default?
<eagles0513875> run jockey that finds all restricted drivers
<peepsalot> i am thinking about trying Kubuntu, just curious if you guys could tell me why you prefer it over ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tweak: then you dont have 3d accelleration, what video card do you have (lspci | grep -i vga will tell you)
<ActionParsnip> peepsalot: i like kde apps
<ActionParsnip> peepsalot: if you have ubuntu you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it will injstall
<tweak> i used to use kde in Gentoox on XBOX
<peepsalot> ActionParsnip, which apps?  why do you like them better?
<ActionParsnip> peepsalot: habit of a long long time
<tweak> tweak@tweak-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<tweak> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<arussel> ActionParsnip, tweak: I don't have a accessories section in applications
<ActionParsnip> tweak: ok, yuo need to find out how to configure that card, right now you will be using vesa drivers which wil not give 3d accelleation
<tweak> I have the CD for it, but i'm sure it's for windows
<tweak> and i hate windows
<ActionParsnip> tweak: yes it will be, there are drivers in the reos, you just gotta fnid which one
<tweak> reos?
<ActionParsnip> *repos
<ActionParsnip> tweak: and what config it wil need to get the driver working well
<tweak> how do i go about that?
<ActionParsnip> tweak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/146284
<J-Dii> Anyone else having HUGE trouble with kubuntu 8.10? I have been using Kubuntu since 6.04, was very satisfied. But 8.10 is a catastrophe!
<ActionParsnip> tweak: i used: ubuntu intel 82865G
<J-Dii> Is it me or is it kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: are you fully updated
<J-Dii> I get crashes all over the place. Apps don't start (even after killing them), Kmail forgets my accounts etc...
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: exactly what is the issue, and which version of kde are yuo running?
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: I think I am
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: KDE 4.x
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: 4.1 is ok, 4.2 is a bit hit and miss, 4.x isnt much info in this situation
<tweak> i'm totally lost lol
<tweak> i went to the page you suggested
<ActionParsnip> tweak: yuo have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: the apt-update thing didn't do much - I was only missing the latest acpi-support...
<ActionParsnip> tweak: it dictates keyboard, mouse, display of yur x server (the pretty graphical thing you are looking at)
 * ibrar_away is away: Gone away for now
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: might help some (maybe)
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: where do I check kde version?
 * ibrar_ is back.
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: help -> about kde in any kde app
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: :-)
<tweak> yes i am aware of that, i'm just not sure how to add the 3d acceleration you were talking about
<ActionParsnip> tweak: you specify the video driver and the resolutions in that file too, if you copy some of the lines from that link to your own xorg.conf yu will get full 3d accelleration
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: Konversation's about says 3.5.10, Dolphin says 4.1.3
<ActionParsnip> tweak: you need to do some websearching dude, its too massive for me to sit and pontificate on irc about it
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: then you have 4.1
<J-Dii> yep
<techbw> hi all, can someone let me know if compiz will work on laptop integrated SiS661 graphics
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: do you have full write / read access to ~/.kde and ~/.kde4
<J-Dii> I had been upgrading since 6.10. Could this be a source of error?
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: there is no ~/.kde4...
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: only ~/.kde
<tweak> Section "Device"
<tweak> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<tweak> EndSection
<tweak> Section "Monitor"
<tweak> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<tweak> EndSection
<tweak> Section "Screen"
<tweak> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<tweak> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<tweak> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<tweak> EndSection
<arussel> is anyone using skim ? I am having trouble to use/install it.
<tweak> that's the contents of the file
<ActionParsnip> tweak: dont flood
<tweak> sorry
<ActionParsnip> tweak: imagine if all 338 of us did that
<ActionParsnip> tweak: ok well you can see how bare your xorg.conf is cmopared to the one in the link
<tweak> yes
<ActionParsnip> tweak: you need to populate
<mefisto__> tweak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for that kind of thing
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: so, should there be a .kde4 directory?
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: if there isnt one and you log in the system would have made you one?
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: I just logged in a few minutes ago...
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: try sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername ~/.kde; sudo chmod 755 ~/.kde
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: (and not for the first time)
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: I did have full access to .kde already.
<tweak> ActionParsnip: Should i cut the complete contents off of the page and paste it at the bottom of that file?
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: but .kde4 is completely missing.
<mefisto__> I thought intrepid uses only .kde and not .kde4
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: its not needed then, if it was neded and missing you would get a stock .kde4 from the system
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: i was covering all bases :)
<J-Dii> So kubuntu works for all of you?
<J-Dii> (8.10 that is)
<tweak> <--- is using Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: if you rename ~/.kde and rebot yuo willl get a fresh one which you can reset up as if you'd never logged in
<J-Dii> Should I try to reinstall it from scratch?
<ActionParsnip> J-Dii: yeah, s'fine
<J-Dii> ActionParsnip: moving .kde was the first thing I did after the upgrade :-)
<tweak> ActionParsnip: Should i cut the complete contents off of the page and paste it at the bottom of that file?
<J-Dii> I am also getting ugly artifacts in the task bar. How do I get rid of that?
<J-Dii> This one looks like my Kmail error: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169166#
<J-Dii> has that one been fixed yet?
<mick_> I noticed that unlike Windows, where the icons appear directly on the desktop, the seems to be a small area titled "Desktop".
<mick_> What is the rest of the space used for?
<mefisto__> tweak: replace what you have with what's on that page. you can leave the info section at the beginning with lines starting with a #
<mick_> How do I get the desktop icons to reappear?
<J-Dii> bb
<tweak> can that screw everything up?
<mick_> Bueller...Bueller?
<mefisto__> tweak: it could not work. that is, X won't start and you won't get a graphical login
<mick_> mefisto: How do I get the desktop icons to reappear?
<tweak> and if that happens what should i do?
<mefisto__> tweak: you can back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (rename it to xorg.conf.bare or something) so you can easily restore it if you need to
<tweak> i just ommited the previous settings with #
<mick_> Hello?
<mefisto__> mick_: I'm not the best person to ask about kde4 issues. I've hardly used it at all
<TraceRoute> can any of you help me with this error. http://pastebin.com/m54ad0743
<Adola> I can't copy files from a CD of mine.  I'm using konqueror and KDE 4.2 beta.  the file will only end up being like 4-5 mB even though i's a 400 MB file
<mick_> Okay.  I wasn't sure if people could see my posts.
<mick_> I'm inexperienced with IRC
<tweak> i do not have the permission necessary to save the file?
<mick_> #kde4
<mefisto__> tweak: you need root privileges to do things outside your home directory
<TraceRoute> nevermind, just needed to run makeinstall as sudo
<TraceRoute> sorry
<mefisto__> tweak: so you could do: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<NmLinuz> Please Help! I have installed KDE 4.2 RC Packages on my laptop, but i use an external monitor (22") and now i can't see the panel down! :(
<NmLinuz> my laptop screen is 1280x800 and my external monitor 1680x1050
<yao_ziyuan> some basic questions:
<tweak> ok i have done it
<tweak> am going to reboot
<tweak> hope this works!
<yao_ziyuan> how to clean apt-get package cache?
<tweak> or am screwed
<yao_ziyuan> what is autoremove? what is autoclean? what is clean?
<Adola> I need someone to help me with a problem with File transfers
<ing42> Anyone else with sound problems in KDE 4.2 RC ? Seems there is a problem with phonon-backend-xine. Amarok won't even start...
<dr_willis> !apt | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<yao_ziyuan> thanks
<laurielegit> Does anyone know the name of the plasma debbugging symbols package in synaptic/adept/apt? I can't seem to find them by browsing or searching
<Adola> I can't copy files from a CD of mine.
<Adola> The files won't finish coping.
<hyper_ch> what kind of cd?
<Adola> hyper_ch: It's actually a DVD.  it's got files on it.  (Alot of .7z's)
<hyper_ch> Adola: should be no problem to copy
<ummels> ing42: do u have a non-english locale? there is bug with xine on non-english locales
<Adola> hyper_ch: It is.  When I try to copy a file.  That little...Box pops up in the lower left hand corner and says "moving" and I only get about 3-4 MB's worth of data..Then it stops copying.
<hyper_ch> Adola: are you sure it stops copying or is it just minimizing?
<ing42> ummels: yes I do. Interesting.. should I uninstall the german locale then ?
<mefisto__> laurielegit: should be the package name, with -dbg or -dbgsym added to the end
<Adola> hyper_ch: It stops.  Beacuse, I can go back and check the file.  And it's still at 3 MB.  or whatever it gets (It varies)
<hyper_ch> Adola: are the files larger?
<Adola> Yes, 400+ MB
<tweak> well it worked, sort of
<tweak> i am booted up and everything
<Adola> hyper_ch: Ok...Very odd.
<Adola> It's working now....
<Adola> o.O  Thanks!
<tweak> now googleearth give me a different error lol
<pucko-> Hello. How do I know what my dvd device is called in the filessystem? is there a sane way to find out automatically?
<Adola> Ok, now I've got another question.
<Adola> can ARK read 7z's?  Because when I open it it says "Error reading file"
<tweak> Adola: You need to install 7zip
<hyper_ch> pucko-: what do you mean?
<hyper_ch> Adola: no, not by default
<Adola> Ok, so sudo apt-get install 7zip
<pucko-> hyper_ch: I don't know if it is /dev/sdb or something else?
<Adola> Is that right?
<tweak> it's in add/remove programs i believe
<mefisto__> pucko-: it should be /dev/scd0 and scd1 if you have two, etc
<ummels> ing42: u just need to set the default locale to german, i guess
<ummels> ing42: english
<pucko-> mefisto__: oh.. so my other question then, how am I supposed to know that? is there some way I can find out for any given system (in a script for instance)?
<NmLinuz> How can i set my default monitor and my resolution to Xorg? PLS help
<ing42> ummels: indeed. export LANG="en_GB" and now amarok starts fine
<mefisto__> pucko-: /dev/cdrom should also symlink to /dev/scd0
<ummels> ing42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bug/290768
<ummels> ing42: good
<pucko-> mefisto__: it wasn't so on my system..
<tweak> i cannot get googleearth to work. i know this computer is capable, it runs uner xp
<pucko-> mefisto__: anyway, thanks..
<eagles0513875> night all
<ing42> ummels: thanks for the link and the hint!
<ummels> ing42: no problem
<tweak> i apt-get install'd an app and it doesn't work... .so how do i remove it?
<martijn81> tweak
<mefisto__> tweak: apt-get remove <package>
<tweak> thanks!!
<martijn81> tweak: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<martijn81> oops
<martijn81> hehe
<martijn81> bye!
<martijn81> good night all
<tweak> my hard drive is in two partitions, one for xp and one for linux. I chose to have linux only use 50 gigs of space on the partition instead of the whole thing, but it turns out i want to use the whole partition. how can I accomplish that?
<mefisto__> tweak: you want to delete the windows partition?
<tweak> no
<tweak> just use the full partition for ubuntu
<tweak> i'm not sure i'm making any sense
<mefisto__> tweak: so you have 2 partitions, and some unallocated space?
<NmLinuz> for the default settings i have to install kubuntu-desktop package??
<tweak> yes because i chose for linux to only use 50 gigs on it's partition instead of the full 100 gigs on it's partition
<mick_> I just opened up firefox-3.0.5.tar.bz2 in Ark, and now I'm not sure what to do.
<mick_> What do I do?
<p_quarles> mick_: unless you're using an old version of Ubuntu, 3.0.5 is the default Firefox in the repos; no need to get the tarball
<mick_> p_quarles: I don't follow.
<mefisto__> tweak: I'm not following. do you have qtparted installed? that makes it easy to see graphically what partitions you have, and whether you have any unallocated space to either grow existing partitions or create new ones with the unallocated space
<p_quarles> mick_: you can install Firefox via the package manager; you don't need to download the one that Mozilla packages
<tweak> i have 44.75 gigs unacounted for. how do i change my linux partition size
<mick_> p_quarles: Just so I know, how do I do this in Ark?  (I'm used to Windows, where everything is installed via installation wizard.)
<tweak> GParted i have installed
<p_quarles> mick_: the package manager is an installation wizard; use that
<cplusplus2> i am using an old kubuntu;)
<cplusplus2>  can i update my system without installing any new livecd?
<marius__> hello ppl
<Adola> Anyone know abut epsxe?
<tweak> mephisto_: how do i resize my ext/2 filesystem
<mick_> p_quarles: In Windows, software is installed by directly downloading and running an installation wizard, which then executes most of the process automatically.  Does Linux work that way?
<mick_> I should mention that I am very new to Linux.
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Nope, you use what's called a package manager
<mick_> What is Ark?
<astromme-laptop> mick_: The package manager knows what software is prepared for linux and allows you to install (which does the download, unpack, install, setup)
<cplusplus2> i am using an old kubuntu;)  can i update my system without installing any new livecd?
<p_quarles> mick_: it varies tremendously by distribution; in Kubuntu (which is the only distro this channel is meant for) you use the package management system
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Ark is for extracting archives. it is not (normally) for installing software
<tweak> mephisto_: how do i resize my ext/2 filesystem
<astromme-laptop> mick_: What are you trying to install? Or are you just curious in general?
<astromme-laptop> tweak: resize2fs
<astromme-laptop> tweak: man resize2fs for help
<tweak> k will try that.
<tweak> can an ext/2 filesystem be converted to an ext3?
<astromme-laptop> tweak: However, you need to know how to increase the size of your partition first if you want to resize your filesystem
<astromme-laptop> tweak: I would suggest using a gui such as gparted or qtparted. Use your package manager (adept) to install either
<mick_> Just so I understand, if software is installed via package manager, what is the purpose of the tar.bz2 files?
<tweak> i have gparted running right now
<astromme-laptop> tweak: You can mount an ext2 fs as ext3 just by changing your /etc/fstab. To add a journal.... there is a command, I don't remember off the top of my head
<tweak> what do I do?
<marius__> I am having problems with the sound. it seems the sound only works with external speakers. I am using a toshiba satelite laptop. and yep...sound card = hda
<marius__> any idea?
<mefisto__> tweak: yes it can. to do any of this, the partition cannot be mounted. you can boot with a livecd to do it
<marius__> help pls
<astromme-laptop> mick_: tar.bz2 and tar.gz usually contain archives. compressed files
<tweak> ah boot with my live cd ok
<astromme-laptop> marius__: What version of KDE/Kubuntu and what apps are you using sound with?
<p_quarles> mick_: there are many uses for them, including distributing binary software; the only thing they have in common is that they contain compressed archives
<tweak> but if I boot from my live cd i won't have gparted?
<mick_> astromme-laptop: Kind of like .zip files in Windows?
<p_quarles> mick_: some will have executable binaries, like the one you have, and others will have installation scripts
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Exactly
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Which can contain anything
<p_quarles> mick_: but Firefox 3.0.5 is already packaged and much easier to install on Kubuntu via Adept/Synaptic/apt-get
<marius__> well...the problem is with linux itself...sound won't work in either in mandriva or ubuntu. but anyway...it's a 8.04 kde 3.5
<tweak> mefisto_: but if I boot from my live cd i won't have gparted?
<astromme-laptop> marius__: there is a way to set your default alsa card... alsa-set-default? something like that. try googling
<astromme-laptop> tweak: If you have an Ubuntu live cd you will
<mick_> So what you're saying is that software can be installed from compressed files, but it's easier to use a package manager?
<marius__> thanks a lot...I'm on it hahahah
<astromme-laptop> tweak: If you have a Kubuntu live cd you can install qtparted/gparted with the package manager
<astromme-laptop> tweak: They will just install to ram and disappear when you reboot
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Yep, more or less
<tweak> ok. anyone know how to mount my ext2 as ext3?
<mefisto__> tweak: if it's not already on the livecd, you can install it just like on an installed kubuntu
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Pretty much.. if something is packaged (which more or less everything you want will is) it is better to use a package manager. It takes care of dependencies (other software that is used by the software you want to install), etc...
<astromme-laptop> tweak: Change the "ext2" entry to "ext3" for your fs in /etc/fstab
<mick_> In case I have to install software that isn't part of a package, what file should I look for when I open it up in ark?
<astromme-laptop> mick_: There's really no standard for that... there is usually a README or INSTALL file that tells you the specific info
<astromme-laptop> mick_: But like I said... nearly everything you would want is packaged.... even a lot of bleeding edge stuff is packaged (see kubuntu intrepid 4.2 RC packages...)
<astromme-laptop> mick_: For example.... I have 26000 packages that I could install. I have installed around 1000 (most of that was installed when I installed kubuntu)
<mefisto__> tweak: ext3 is just ext2 with journalling. to create a journal: tune2fs -j /dev/sda1 (you need to do that when the partition is not mounted, so livecd usually) and make the changes to /etc/fstab mentioned above
<mick_> You had me at "you can install Firefox via the package manager".
<sidney> has anyone used a program called paragon ntfs to enable windows and linux to work together
<mick_> How do I do that?
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu? (Or other)
<mick_> Kubuntu
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Open up adept from the menus. It's probably in system tools or similar
<mefisto__> mick_: start adept and search for firefox, or in konsole, type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<astromme-laptop> It might be called "Package Manager" or "Adept Package Management" or something like that. I don't remember off the top of my head
<mick_> I'm in Konsole.
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Once you have Adept open, search for firefox.
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Or use what mefisto__said
<astromme-laptop> mick_: in konsole, "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<astromme-laptop> put in your password when it asks
<mick_> btw is it possible to change the password so that it's blank?  I'm the only one who uses this computer, and I find the password thing annoying.
<astromme-laptop> mick_: There is a way (I don't remember offhand, google might tell you) but I don't suggest it
<mick_> Why don't you reccomend it?
<sidney> it's more helpful not to have a password when learning
<p_quarles> mick_: because it enables an otherwise minor potential security hole to turn into someone owning your computer; and (I could be wrong) but I believe it's against channel policy here
<mick_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<mick_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0-branding_3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<mick_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0_3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<mick_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox_3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_all.deb  404 Not Found
<mick_> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<p_quarles> !paste > mick_
<ubottu> mick_, please see my private message
<FrauHansen> hi guys. following problem: fresh install of 8.10 kde4 using wubi. the network doesnt work, static IP is configured in /etc/networking/interfaces. even LAN doesnt work. ifconfig shows eth0 with right config though
<mick_> Sorry about that, I'll use pastebin in the future.
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Are you on the internet with the computer you're trying to install firefox on?
<FrauHansen> cant even ping neighbours pc in lan. host not found :( what did i miss?
<sidney> I'm looking for a way for linux and windows to talk
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: Is your netmask correct? Can you piing via ip?
<mefisto__> mick_: passwordless sudo is like leaving your car keys in the ignition
<astromme-laptop> sidney: samba
<ummels> mick_: Run "sudo apt-get update" first
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: Also, what's you're routing information? "route"
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, netmask is OK, copied the config from working kubuntu and only changed the IP
<sidney> samba is for networking right
<astromme-laptop> ummels: ohh... he doesn't have an up to date list... and the old packages aren't in the archive. nice
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: Routing might be bad.... ?
<astromme-laptop> sidney: Yeah? Oh, do you mean in a dual boot machine?
<sidney> yes
<ummels> astromme-laptop: that's what i'm suspecting, yes
<mick_> mefisto_: Good analogy :)
<sidney> i have a fat partition but
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, route says link-local, 172.20.0.0 and default, which is 172.20.254.254
<cplusplus2> i locate and find not working? -> http://rafb.net/p/JPuw1h94.html
<astromme-laptop> sidney: You can read to/from your windows drive from linux. If it's NTFS you might need ntfs-3g (packge install with adept or apt-get)
<mick_> astromme-laptop: yes
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Is it working now? After you "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install firefox"?
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, on the working machine 172.20.254.254 (default gw) is resolved to a hostname, but not on the trouble pc
<sidney> ok
<sidney> thanks
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: is your /etc/netmask correct?
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, there rout hangs for a while (timeout i guess) and then displays the IP of the default gw
<mick_> I should continue?
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, file doesn't exist (neither on the working pc)
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: err... /etc/resolv.conf
<mick_> Let me rephrase: Should I continue?
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Continue with what? what have you done?
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, we copied this one from the working pc, too...should be OK then
<mick_> sudo apt-get install firefox; "Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Yep
<mick_> "
<mick_> Okay.
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: ok... so you have a correct ip and netmask and route namserver but you can't ping? not even by ip?
<sidney> sudo apt-get install NTFS-3G ?
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: Does nslookup domain.com (e.g. nslookup google.com) work?
<mefisto__> mick_: by the way, that uppercase Y means it is the default choice, so hitting the enter key means "yes"
<astromme-laptop> sidney: Lowercase, but yes
<mick_> Good to know
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Also, "sudo apt-get update" refereshes the list of packages that can be installed... which is also a good idea to do before installing anything.
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, cant ping by IP, nslookup is also not working...it's like the cable is loose, but it's not, we checked 4 times
<sidney> god that was easy
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: Lights are on with the port? interface is up? you have the right interface? (eth0/eth1/eth2...e tc?)
<sidney> the first easy i'll tried to do on this computer
<FrauHansen> well we didn't try to name it eth1 yet
<astromme-laptop> sidney: Good to hear =)
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: Eh?
<sidney> astromme-laptop: thanks
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: what interfaces do you have? "sudo ifconfig -a"
<SudoKing> How can I reset Xine settings or restore it to a different date? I tried to change the deinterlacing method b/ the setting stays the same and the music is accentuated, sound doesn't work in some apps.
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, eth0 and lo
<astromme-laptop> SudoKing: Move/remove "~/.xine" I think
<tweak> does anyone know how to wipe free space?
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: Hmm, then you should be fine...... I have no idea, sorry.
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, what happens when you "rename" the config for eth0 to eth1?
<SudoKing> k
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: you know how you have eth0 and lo? I have 2 network cards on my computer (on my mobo and a second in a pci slot) so I have eth0 and eth1
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, like change only all "eth0" to "eth1" in the configs?
<mefisto__> sidney: you might want to install ntfs-config too. it automatically sets up your fstab so that your windows partition will be mounted automatically on boot. or you could edit /etc/fstab yourself
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: Things would break unless you had a second card that was eth1
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: And my wifi on my laptop is wlan0, etc...
<tweak> does anyone know how to wipe free space?
<david_edmundson> tweak: what?
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, its an old laptop doesnt even have wireless onboard, i doubt that is has 2 network cards
<astromme-laptop> mefisto__, sidney: also.. kde4 will auto-mount it (iirc) when you click on it in dolphin.
<tweak> or 0 write free space?
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, it has a modem but is that important?
<david_edmundson> what do you gain from doing that?
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: Shouldn't be
<sidney> now i'm lost
<tweak> space
<mick_> It's working!  Thank you.
<david_edmundson> if it's free - that won't gain you any more space
<astromme-laptop> FrauHansen: Honestly I have no idea, sorry. I don't know what could be wrong
<sidney> ked you mean the desktop as opposed to gnome
<sidney> kde
<FrauHansen> astromme-laptop, i' m out of ideas, too :(
<astromme-laptop> mick_: No problem, enjoy. If you want to search for a package you can use "apt-cache search" or use adept from your menus.
<astromme-laptop> sidney: Yeah. Kubuntu is KDE
<sidney> i'm gnome
<mefisto__> tweak: type "man shred"
<sidney> so the first option sounds best
<tweak> just curious.. in windows you need serrious software like norton and all that crap..... like spoyware sweepers and defragmenters and disk cleaners.... is any of that applicable in ubuntu?
<astromme-laptop> sidney: You have gnome from ubuntu, not kde from Kubuntu? There is a #ubuntu support channel that is usually better suited to gnome questions
<sidney> ubuntu
<sidney> ok thanks you did well
<sidney> thanks
<astromme-laptop> tweak: For the moment? Nah, I don't use any of it. As linux gains popularity I'm sure some sort of protection would be needed.
<david_edmundson> tweak: turns out there's a program called "zerofree" that does it
<astromme-laptop> sidney: Again, no problem.
<tweak> apt-get install?
<astromme-laptop> tweak: But you probably have a number of years before that's a real problem
<tweak> what about defragmentation?
<mefisto__> tweak: I wouldn't say you NEED any of that on a linux system generally. Unless you're worried about passing on viruses through emails to others
<astromme-laptop> tweak: ext3 (the filesystem) manages itself in a smart way. You don't need to defrag it.
<Makuseru> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<david_edmundson> yeah - but the only reason you'd want to do it is if you're trying to compress a virtual disk
<tweak> not worried about passing on viruses to others
<astromme-laptop> tweak: You can install clam antivirus on linux (I think it even has a package) but I wouldn't worry about it.
<david_edmundson> clamAV is mostly for putting on your email/firewall server (if you're an IT admin) to check for windows viruses
<david_edmundson> but it's not needed for a user level
<tweak> i just know windows piles the crap everywhere as soon as you open explorer and hides your cache so even if you use cleanup some cache still remains.. looking to get rid of said cache if it exists i suppose
<david_edmundson> your main cache "/tmp" gets emptied on boot
<tweak> i love linux
<tweak> the app zerofree i can't run unless booting live
<tweak> live from cd
<tweak> can't figure out how to use shed despite man
<tweak> shred*
<p_quarles> tweak: it's really simple: shred /path/to/file
<tweak> i want to shred free space
<palo> ahojte
<palo> ako sa mate?
<p_quarles> tweak: is the partition empty?
<tweak> no
<p_quarles> tweak: then shredding it will get rid of your data
<astromme-laptop> tweak, I don't think there's an easy way when the filesystem is mounted.
<tweak> anyone used the app zerofree?
<tweak> so i need to boot from a live cd then do it?
<D_Ed> tweak read "apt-cache show zerofree"
<D_Ed> that tells you what the package does
<D_Ed> you probably don't want to use it.
<tweak> hm.
<tweak> I know i used norton to do this to an ntfs filesystem..
<p_quarles> "Zerofree has been written to be run from GNU/Linux systems installed as guest OSes inside a virtual machine. If this is not your case, you almost certainly don't need this package."
<tweak> hm...
<p_quarles> tweak: as the page for that app indicates, you can use dd to create an zeroed file in the empty space on the partition; this would need to be done via a live disk, and is risky enough that you shouldn't think about doing so without backing everything up
<qcjn> hi, what is keyring. A pass word manager ? But mostly, where can i configure keyboard shortcut to my own taste ?
<tweak> is ubuntu portage?
<tweak> when I shift-delete files or use rm -r are they truly removed or are they recoverable?
<mick_> What is a tarball?
<p_quarles> that just de-links them; yes, they are recoverable
<p_quarles> mick_: just a slang term for a tar archive
<tweak> ok. how do I make them unrecoverable?
<mick_> what is a tar archive?
<tweak> a tarball is what smokers caugh up lol
<mick_> p_quarles: What is a tar archive?
<p_quarles> mick_: you're repeating yourself
<tweak> how do I make my already deleted files unrecoverable?
<mick_> No, I'm not.
<tweak> it's just like a zip or a rar only it's a tar
<p_quarles> mick_: you asked the same question twice; it's rude
<mick_> I should have phrased that differently.  I was seeking clarification.
<cplusplus> how could a add the path of a .so file during starting of a program?
<p_quarles> tweak: the things we've already discussed are your options; there is no safe way to do that without backing up the data you want to keep
<tweak> ok
<dr_willis> cplusplus,  i think theres a command line way of doing that.. ive seen some games do it.. but i cant rember how/syntax
<cplusplus> ok
<dr_willis> cplusplus,  it may be somthing to do with LDPRELOAD (but im guessing from memory)
<cplusplus> LD_LIBRARY_PATH better?
<dr_willis> that would alter the LD path.  which may also do what you want.
<tictactatic> hi guys, i've upgraded to kde 4.2 rc1, I apparently messed up some rc file migration. I've fixed plasma (deleted plasmarc files, rebooted kde)
<tweak> does anyone know how to mount a fatx hard drive?
<tictactatic> but I still have a problem with keyboard shortcuts
<dr_willis> tweak fatx? you mean a normal 'fat/fat32' drive? if so its documented all over the place.  :) either use a fstab entry, or mount it manually, or perhaps isntall/run that ntfs-config too. to allow users to mount/read/write them on the fly
<tweak> yup fatx.... it's the filesystem a regular xbox uses on it's hard drive.
<dr_willis> brb
<tictactatic> e.g. ctrl+esc, or alt+f2 or anything else, doesn't work and furthermore disables keyboard input in any open application window
<tictactatic> has anybody had similar experiences?
<dr_willis> tweak ya better google for that then.. I barely recall that.. and I dont  recall the details.
<sadf> #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr #ubuntu-tr
<tweak> ok
<SudoKing> astromme-laptop: I removed the .xine folder, however the sound is still the same =\
<cplusplus> how could i print LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<mick_> Should I install Javascript or Flash first?
<SudoKing> you shouldn't need to install javascript oo
<mefisto__> mick_: do you mean java?
<mick_> Oh yeah, I forgot.
<mick_> mefisto__: I meant Java
<mefisto__> mick_: doesn't really matter which you install first
<SudoKing> My sound system is bothering me, the sound is very accentuated, voice doesn't appear or its crackly in some cases and doesn't show up at all in some apps. I'd just like to reconfigure it or rebuild the sound system, but removing the xine folder didn't help :|
<LeeJunFan> konsole problem under kde 4.2 rc1 - when hitting tab to complete first time after opening - I get a long 20sec or so hang. Anyone else?
<mick_> On a different note, which file type is best for installations: .tar.gz, .rpm, YUM, or .deb
<dr_willis> mick_,  i find that the type dosent matter... its whaat your disrto uses.. tha tyou should be using
<mefisto__> mick_: .deb is what you need for k/ubuntu. .tar.gz is just an archive (like .zip or .rar)
<dr_willis> if its a deb based disrto.. stick with debs. :)
<dr_willis> next would be using source if you cant find a deb.
<SudoKing> or be simple and use the repository ._.
<dr_willis> Then if all else fails theres those somewhat neat. but problamitic autopackage/klic archives that some times work
<p_quarles> the K/Ubuntu repositories contain .deb files
<SudoKing> if you use an apt interface, better than using dpkg to install from deb
<dr_willis> package management/software installing - is such an 'interesting' topic.
<mick_> a program called KdeSudo is asking me for my password before I install something.
<mick_> Is that a legit request, or is it phishing?
<LeeJunFan> mick_: it's legit
<mefisto__> mick kdesudo is just the graphical version of sudo (the program you're starting needs "root access" to work properly)
<LeeJunFan> it needs to have your permission to install software outside your user home directory.
<LeeJunFan> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mick_> Is that what that minor security hole is that can be exploited on a passwordless system?
<LeeJunFan> well, a truly passwordless system is a major security hole.
<Zorix> is there some reason the kubuntu team has missed its alpha 3 deadline
<astromme-laptop> mick_: That's one way of getting root privs yes.
<ytoox> quick question, I have a atheros 802.11 wireless card on my laptop and for some reason the wireless drops randomly and it says that the strength is 80%
<ytoox> how can I fix this?
<ytoox> please
<astromme-laptop> Zorix: They were writing release notes yesterday, are you sure they missed it?
<TheZ> sudo is the _opposite_ of an insecure system...
<Zorix> astromme-laptop, not on cdimage.ubuntu.org
<ytoox> anyone can help me?
<astromme-laptop> There were some game-breaking bugs yesterday with regards to plasmoids. You didn't have a plasma desktop with the packages because it crashed. Perhaps they waited until the fixed packages were built and uploaded
<TheZ> sudo allows the control of which apps can be used by non-root, logs it, and is certainly better than the windows alternative-"all or nothing".
<astromme-laptop> Zorix:  /are waiting
<dr_willis> sudo has a LOT of features that people rarely notice. :)
<Zorix> astromme-laptop, that explained why i updated my alpha 2 vm and the desktop got hosed
<astromme-laptop> Zorix: Yep. You had a black screen after the loading screen?
<TheZ> your sw is asking for the password so that a malicious program can't do anything seriously dangerous on its own...
<Zorix> actually it was white screen, astromme-laptop
<astromme-laptop> Zorix: Ok, still probably the same.
<Zorix> thought so
<ytoox> hello?
<Zorix> ytoox, sorry i cant help
<Zorix> ytoox, probably releated to the driver
<Zorix> i just have a broadcom wireless card
<TheZ> ytoox: look at logs, run from command line, enable debugging, Google, etc... Your problem may be general (see logs), or it may be specific to either your card or the hw.. who knows?
<ytoox> quick question, I have a atheros 802.11 wireless card on my laptop and for some reason the wireless drops randomly and it says that the strength is 80%
<Zorix> might want to submit a bug report?
<ytoox> what would I be looking for on the logs
<ytoox> I don't know what they're about
<TheZ> on boot: dmesg | less
<ytoox> ok
<ytoox> hold on
<Zorix> does it work on the kubuntu live cd
<fannen_hp> salut
<ytoox> I am already on my laptop and dont have the live cd
<fannen_hp> j ai quelque question svp
<mick_> exit
<TheZ> also /var/log/*.log
<Zorix> ytoox, do you dual boot windows or anything
<ytoox> nop
<ytoox> only linux
<TheZ> if you plan on troubleshooting your system, you may need to become pretty sharp on the command line.
<Zorix> ytoox, has it worked at all before?
<ytoox> yeah, it works but it looses the signal pretty easy
<Zorix> but has it always done this?
<ytoox> every other computer around me works fine
<ytoox> but mine connects and disconnects
<Zorix> those computers with the same wireless chip?
<TheZ> same band?
<ytoox> no, but at least it tells me that the network is up and running
<ytoox> yeah
<Zorix> ytoox, well you need to figure out if its a defective chip, a buggy driver, or some bad config/package
<ytoox> well, I am not a computer savy
<ytoox> you expect me to do that?
<ytoox> is there anyone in charge?
<Zorix> what is the exact chip model
<fannen_hp> how want to  help me please  i have quetions
<dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emrgancy'
<Zorix> fannen_hp, you need to ask in english to get a response
<TheZ> well.. _I'm_ certainly not in charge! :)
<ytoox> Zorix: how do I find that out
<ytoox> ?
<Zorix> ytoox, run dmesg in a shell and scroll up look for something that says wireless
<ytoox> ok
<Zorix> or lspci might work
<BluesKaj> !wifi | ytoox
<ubottu> ytoox: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ytoox> don't see what you told me
<dr_willis> wireless can be such a pain.. but  i must say.. its gotten MUCH better then it was like  a year ago
<Zorix> ytoox, we cant help you unless we know what chip model
<Zorix> its in there somewhere
<Zorix> check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ytoox> this is what hardware database says
<ytoox> Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<ytoox> Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Zorix> ok
<ytoox> is that the model?
<Zorix> yes
<ytoox> ok
<Zorix> i did some research
<ytoox> :D
<ytoox> ok
<Zorix> apparently it has been an issue for others as well
<Zorix> check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5535562&postcount=3
<ytoox> checking
<mick_> How do I install WINE?
<Zorix> ytoox, found that by this forum entry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177
<Zorix> mick_: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Take a guess. it has to do with "sudo apt-get install"
<astromme-laptop> Or... Zorix might have a newer package as well... dunno
<Zorix> the wine in the official repo is outdated
<Zorix> winehq repo is newer
<peanutbutterninj> anyone want to deal with a complete linux noob for a couple of minutes
<Zorix> mick_: scroll down to the alternate install method for kubuntu at the bottom
<peanutbutterninj> ive got a really stupid question
<Zorix> what is the question
<ytoox> this is driving me crazy
<maxbaldwin> !ask | peanutbutterninj
<ubottu> peanutbutterninj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<astromme-laptop> peanutbutterninj: just ask it, we don't need a backstory. And no question is too newb
<peanutbutterninj> ive got two 250 GB harddrives on my computer and theyre ntfs
<sidney> astromme-laptop: that worked great, truely amazing what this thing can do if ubuntu cant help i'll be back
<peanutbutterninj> and i heard partitioning a single drive for multiboot was kind of dangerous
<Zorix> ytoox, your chip isnt well supported yet it seems, it will take some work to get working
<peanutbutterninj> does it matter if im putting kubuntu on its own drive and leaving the windows one alone
<astromme-laptop> sidney: What was this about? automounting ntfs?
<sidney> the ntfs is read from ubuntu
<derjens> hey, i want to use lame to encode audio to mp3. which program to use to decode ogg?
<mick_> How do I check which version of Kubuntu I'm running?
<astromme-laptop> sidney: Great =). I'm using it as well
<derjens> i want to pipe an ogg file to lame in order to get an mp3 file...
<astromme-laptop> mick_: "lsb_release -a"
<peanutbutterninj> i know that, but i remember that trying to partition a single drive to multiboot windows and something else was dangerous if the drive was originally ntfs
<mick_> thanx
<Zorix> peanutbutterninj, i dont think either way is that dangerous, as always when making partition changes, make backups just in case
<peanutbutterninj> would that be a problem if i have 2 drives and i just want to completely format the one that doesnt have windows
<peanutbutterninj> alright
<Zorix> you can
<Zorix> it doesnt care
<TheZ> PBJ: what kind of problem were you thinking it would have? Reading it?
<peanutbutterninj> a few years ago i partitioned an ntfs drive to boot windows and ubuntu and the computer wouldnt boot and i was told partitioning ntfs with linux was a bad idea
<mick_> I scrolled to the bottom of the page and pasted sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list into the Konsole
<peanutbutterninj> i dont know i was just wondering if it was going to completely kill my computer again
<Zorix> peanutbutterninj, ntfs and partition resizing has gotten better in recent times
<mick_> It seems to have finished rather quickly.  Is there another step?
<astromme-laptop> peanutbutterninj: formatting ntfs under linux isn't always great. However, it's really really improved in the last 2-3 years
<TheZ> PBJ: Partitions can be anything, and only relate to booting if pointed to by your boot loader (either windows or linux (a la grub, etc.))
<Zorix> mick_: type sudo apt-get install wine
<sidney> does Linux have to be defragmented?
<peanutbutterninj> im just going to be formatting a second internal drive that doesnt have anything crucial to booting windows on it, is it for sure going to be able to handle that
<Zorix> mick_, the previous command loaded the winehq download server into apt-get's sources so you can install from it
<astromme-laptop> mick_: What that first step did was install what is called a "repository" to your system. Your computer now knows to go to a separate place to get the wine packages
<peanutbutterninj> and installing kubuntu on the one i format
 * astromme-laptop lols as he gave the same info as Zorix
<astromme-laptop> sidney: no
<Zorix> at least we agree
<astromme-laptop> True, which can't always be said of an irc chat
<alonea> how do you set your trash can folder to essentially go nowhere? Like, when I delete something, it does not move the files to a real place. basically I dont want a trashcan function
<Zorix> alonea, i usually just hold shift when deleting and it bypasses the trash
<TheZ> alonea: try /dev/null
<TheZ> be careful, though! A soft link should work... You can also have a cron task simply delete it periodically...
<alonea> Zorix: I know I can do that, but I was told once you can make your trash a sort of blackhole and thats what I am aiming for.
<TheZ> That makes more sense.. you know, like hoursly.. this way you still have a l;ast chance to grab stuff! :)
<Zorix> alonea, you can sym link it to /dev/null like TheZ stated
<alonea> Zorix: thanks
<mick_> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<mick_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<mick_> mick@mick-laptop:~$
<TheZ>  /dev/null ah.. the black hole of Linux.. I like it!
<mick_> Did it finish?
<Zorix> but if i were you i would set up a cron to delete at certain times like TheZ stated as well
<Zorix> mick_, yes, you should be able to launch an exe by typing: wine something.exe
<genii> mick_: Yes it finished
<alonea> TheZ: indeed.
<astromme-laptop> mick_: in general if you get back to the promt ( the $ ) you have a successful command that finished
<astromme-laptop> mick_: it will tell you if it errored
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Also, you should be able to click on a windows .exe and have it autoload with wine
<mick_> If I want to install WeatherBug for Windows, do I just download the Windows installation wizard and go through the process as though I were using Windows
<mick_> ?
<\Kira> yes
<mick_> Thanks \Kira
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Did you say you're using Kubuntu 8.10/Intrepid?
<\Kira> No problem
<Zorix> mick_, keep in mind, not everything works with wine
<mick_> Yes
<astromme-laptop> mick_: You can install a weather plasmoid that gives you temps
<cplusplus> how could i print LD_LIBRARY_PATH_
<astromme-laptop> mick_: I'm not sure what you need the weatherbug for but it'll do temps.
<mefisto__> mick_: wine is far from perfect though, and doesn't necessarily work with everything
<astromme-laptop> cplusplus: 'echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH'
<Zorix> cplusplus, type: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<mick_> I know.  It lacks some of the features on the Windows version.
<astromme-laptop> mick_: Ok, just checking
<cplusplus> is a  echo LD_LIBRARY_PATH usually empty?
<cplusplus> is a LD_LIBRARY_PATH usually empty?
<Zorix> yea
<cplusplus> ok
<Zorix> its used to override defaults
<cplusplus> why
<estan> hrm hrm, i've started running KDE from trunk and it's quite okay, however knetworkmanager (kde3) keeps popping up. even though i quit it, it's there when i log back in again.. anyone know how to get rid of this? (i'm using knetworkmanager from KDE playground instead).
<Zorix> cplusplus, if you have libraries in a non-standard directory not in the path, then it allows the program to check another directory
<Zorix> estan, check /home/username/.kde/Autostart
<blight_> hi, is it possible to install 8.10 with KDE3.5 instead of KDE4? i don't like KDE4 at all :(
<Zorix> 8.04 was last to use kde 3.5, but i dont know if the 8.10 repo has kde 3.5
<mefisto__> it doesn't
<Zorix> blight_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<mefisto__> you'd have to compile from source and figure everything out for yourself, or find a 3rd party repo and cross your fingers
<blight_> i found some forum thread which says that it's beeing worked on
<estan> Zorix: yea, it's empty (my KDEHOME for this KDE is ~/.kde-trunk).
<blight_> Zorix: yeah this one
<alonea> from source isn't too bad unless things don't go right.
<blight_> "19-11-2008, Important!, The KDE3 repositories are offline now. Madscientist159 and Kubuntu Team are working to provide official KDE3 packages/repo for Kubuntu Intrepid."
<blight_> <3 KDE3.5
<alonea> blight_: out of curiosity, what do you dislike about kde4?
<mefisto__> blight_: it's easier to just stick to 8.04 and enable backports etc
<Zorix> estan, check /usr/share/autostart/
<Zorix> im still on 8.04 waitinf until 4.x is usable enough
<estan> Zorix: nothing networkmanager-related in there :/
<blight_> alonea: it's slow atm, has some crashes, and shows "random" (uninitialized) pixmaps sometimes, and i dont like the new concepts
<blight_> alonea: i.e. the "scrolling startmenu" is one of the worst menus i have ever used
<blight_> or the way how panels are configured
<Zorix> estan, try searching your disk for knetworkmanager maybe its somewhere else.. do a find / -name *knetworkmanager*
<estan> i'm thinking maybe plasma is confused because i have been using both knetworkmanager from kde3 and the one from KDE SVN trunk at the same time.. and it launces both.
<Zorix> blight_, the start menu can be configured for classic mode too
<blight_> alonea: and the taskbar - it's just a single row even if you have 20 items in it with each beeing only 30px wide but 80 heigh
<alonea> blight_: to each his own, but on the pixmaps are you talking about how the icons don't show up right a lot
<blight_> Zorix: where?? please tell me
<Zorix> kde 4.2 can have multi row, blight_
<estan> i think it's in plasmarc, but i can only find stuff related to the knetworkmanager that i _want_ running there.. i think.. a bit hard to tell it apart.
<Zorix> blight_, right click on the K menu and its an option there
<estan> anyway, thx for the suggestions Zorix.
<blight_> alonea: no, i.e. the taskbar tooltips are shown before they are drawn and will show "old/uninitailzed/random/memory pixels"
<blight_> Zorix: <3 thanks
<blight_> finally!!!
<blight_> lol how could i have missed this option
<Zorix> i found it by accident one day
<blight_> alonea: or if i press "ctrl+alt+del" the whole background is uninitialized
<alonea> blight_: hmmm... not sure if I have that problem. As for the scrolling menu I don't use it much since there is only about 5-6 progs I use and I put them on the favorites
<alonea> blight_: but I can understand your dislike for it.
<blight_> i'm on a dualcore athlon64, using the 64bit version
<Zorix> i think there's a better way to do that as well
<blight_> KDE4 is just not ready for productive use
<blight_> and i use(d) KDE and the tools heavily ;)
<noaXess> nt now.. but it will.. end of january.. if 4.2 is available
<Zorix> 4.2 will be usable i think
<blight_> end of jan? ok thats not too far away
<noaXess> jep
<alonea> blight_: not having that issue, but then I have the pre-release turned on in my repos.
<Zorix> im waiting for details on 4.3 too
<blight_> alonea: i see
 * estan is on trunk and it's quite okay..
<astromme-laptop> blight_: You can revert to the old-style menu by right clicking it and selecting "Switch to classic menu style"
<blight_> 4.3... q4/2009? ;)
<Zorix> somewhere around there
<blight_> astromme-laptop: yeah i was already told that, thanks
<alonea> blight_: and 32 bit version. also, are you using the beta kde (4.2 I think) or 4.1?
<astromme-laptop> blight_: Oh lol, wasn't scrolled down totally. whoops
<Zorix> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules
<SteBoo> hi! the comic plasmoid from KDE 4.2 RC1 crashes all the time when I hover with the mouse over it. is there a workaround?
<blight_> alonea: 4.1.3
<estan> but i think people should stop asking the question; "when will it be ready for being productive with?".. it's not a fixed point in time when that will happen. for some it's been OK to work with for a long time, for others it's not yet.
<estan> it happens gradually.
<SteBoo> actually the whole plasma crashes
<alonea> blight_: ah ok. same then. yeah, I haven't had too many problems. just icon issues in taskbar. as for crashes, none here.
<astromme-laptop> True, gradually... for example I was working with kde4 since last year at this time.... however I would certainly say it's better now than back then. /shudders
 * estan can bet his ass that with 4.2 released, some people will say "nope, not ready yet".. and then some people will take the bait and start going "it will be ready by 4.3"..
<estan> and the cycle starts again, it's useless.
<alonea> blight_: but some issues might definitely dissapear with the pre-release packages.
<Zorix> its been usable since its release of 4.0, just not feature complete as 3.5 yet
<blight_> alonea: klipper and such stuff sometimes crash
<blight_> and krunner
<alonea> blight_: ah, I have never liked that app and wish it dead sometimes. ^_^. I have had a few random crashes from apps. I do have tons of crashes from kate now that I think of it.
<astromme-laptop> Now... it does show something that I keep jumping on the developmental releases instead of the stable branches
<blight_> i dont have any problems with kate hehe really strange
<astromme-laptop> I think that means that a) development moves at a very fast pace and the devs blog about it... so I end up wanting the shinyness
<astromme-laptop> and b) up until now I was still yearning for some missing functuality that I had a hard time living without (or had to use kde3 packages for)
<alonea> blight_: well, nothing bad really happens unless I open a file from dolphin that loads into it. and the program still works, I just get an error popup
<blight_> i really don't like that krunner thing which you get when pressing alt+f2 - it's seriously bugged! if you have the "applications" enabled it will look for apps, and if you type i.e. "konvers" and press "return" very quick then krunner has just parsed "kon", then reacts to "return" too early and runs i.e. konsole
<blight_> instead of konversation
<astromme-laptop> blight_: I've seen that as well
<blight_> yeah its really a bad bug
<alonea> blight_: yeah, it gets a bit crazy on me sometimes when I use it.
<astromme-laptop> although, with that said, I can't seem to get it to happen with KDE 4.2 RC. Maybe I'm not fast enough
<blight_> but i better stop complaining - i could fix it myself if i like but i am too lazy so i shutup   ---   <3 KDE (3.5)  ;-)
<dr_willis> I must admit - i normally use GNOME now a days
<blight_> thanks for the info, help and tips :)
<blight_> dr_willis: there's no "gdevelop" ;)
<astromme-laptop> blight_: I'm not saying that you shouldn't =P
<alonea> blight_: your welcome.
<blight_> gregexpeditor
<blight_> gate
<blight_> gwrite
<blight_> ghexedit
<blight_> gcalc
<astromme-laptop> blight_: It was and still is a great environment
<blight_> oops sorry
<blight_> alonea: :)
<astromme-laptop> blight_: /agreed
<astromme-laptop> I would say I have a few core reasons why I use kde....
<blight_> \woot/
<Zorix> any news on konversation's kde4 progress?
<astromme-laptop> A: kio-slaves. B: Amarok (1.4 and 2.0). C: Dolphin. D: the possibility of linux/win/mac kde E: Qt
<faydriss> (if using a single drive, note that Windows 7 requires minimum 16GB). I
<faydriss> thats unrea;
<astromme-laptop> Speaking of windows 7...
<blight_> wow thats two or three times what vista needs isnt it?
<Zorix> id like to see them stick windows 7 on a netbook without killing it
<astromme-laptop> I tried it on an old laptop of mine. And lo and behold it has the check marks on each file in the file browser... that lets you add/remove from your selection. Sound familiar?
<alonea> for some reason, I dislike dolphin...
<dr_willis> astromme-laptop,  vista has that feature also. if you enable it.
<astromme-laptop> It's exactly what happens in kde4.... so interesting how things change
<faydriss> im not a big dolphin phan either
<astromme-laptop> dr_willis: Interesting, I did not know. It's now enabled by default, at least on dev builds.
<dr_willis> its a 'tablet-pc' feature.
<astromme-laptop> I find dolphin clean and usable and free of "cruft"
<dr_willis> astromme-laptop,  vista --> tools -> folder options -> enable check box for selection
<astromme-laptop> dr_willis: Cool, thanks.
<faydriss> how much hard drive does kde use?
<astromme-laptop> Windows 7 is really emphasizing the tablet and touch market. That is (imho) a good thing
<alonea> but I do say, I am still frustrated from all the missing things from right clicking certain things...like extracting archives and installing debs
<astromme-laptop> faydriss: A clean install of Kubuntu takes like 3-4 gigs iirc
<alonea> I reallllly want my right click extract all back. badly.
<dr_willis>  tablet and touch market - then you realize how FILTHY your hands are... :)
<dr_willis> and the screen is constantly  nasty.
<astromme-laptop> alonea: I have it... maybe it's new to 4.2?
<faydriss> hands are not as gross as money
<dr_willis> wife took back her 'touch screen' phone.
<dr_willis> she keep hitting the wrong buttons due to her fat phingers. :)
<alonea> dr_willis: well, I got a touch pda and its not dirty looking if I use a screen protector
<astromme-laptop> dr_willis: Sure, but whatever.. I'll take it for the interface ideas that can be introduced
<astromme-laptop> dr_willis: I have a touch + digitizer laptop. The screen does get bad but I just wipe it off with my shirt every day and I'm good to go. I really only notice it in direct sunlight type usage times.
<dr_willis> i really really HATE how all these games for my GB-dualScren have these touch pad features..  instead of using  (or using with) the normal analog controlls..
<alonea> dr_willis: heh. big fingers can be a problem, though with the newer windows 6.1 updates they got options to make all the buttons bigger. or if you wanna install a custom os...
<alonea> astromme-laptop: possibly...I am kinda spazzing without it
<astromme-laptop> alonea: I know the feeling
<alonea> astromme-laptop: and my touchpad is still kinda insane in intrepid. its gotten slightly better than before, but if I sit in the right way I am constantly having my cursor moved 7-8 spaces from where I was just typing in mid sentence
#kubuntu 2009-01-16
<astromme-laptop> alonea: =/. sorry to hear that. I use a nub (Lenovo X61 tablet) and so I'm 'immune' to that in a sense.
<alonea> astromme-laptop: heh. after using a touchpad for 3 years, a mouse is foreign to me. I do like touchscreens though, for movement at least. I hate the iphone keyboard.
<astromme-laptop> alonea: Interesting. I use a mouse at college with my desktop. I can't live on a touchpad/tracknub for more than about a month....
<dudu2256> do you speak portuguese
<dudu2256> ???
<alonea> astromme-laptop: tracknub....ewww. but yeah. have mastered video games with it. wow...fps's..I am good.
<astromme-laptop> !pt | dudu2256
<ubottu> dudu2256: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<NGL-TwYsTeD> hi
<blight_> !de blight_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de blight_
<NGL-TwYsTeD> !de Jesus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de Jesus
<NGL-TwYsTeD> well ubottu arent you in luck
<NGL-TwYsTeD> did you all know that Jesus Christ bore the sin for every one
<NGL-TwYsTeD> so that no man shall have to perish
<NGL-TwYsTeD> but have ever lasting life
<NGL-TwYsTeD> through the confession of sins
<NGL-TwYsTeD> and by the Grace of our God Lord Jesus Christ you can be saved
<yusniel> hola a todos
<BluesKaj> !religion | NGL-TwYsTeD
<ubottu> NGL-TwYsTeD: Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<NGL-TwYsTeD> its not a religion
<NGL-TwYsTeD> its a relationship with the father
<NGL-TwYsTeD> just like im talking to you right now
<yusniel> hi
<NGL-TwYsTeD> Jesus Preached against orginized religion
<NGL-TwYsTeD> hi
<NGL-TwYsTeD> :D
<mefisto__> and how does this relate to kubuntu, NGL-TwYsTeD?
<BluesKaj> do you have  a relavent question about Kubuntu ?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> well i have many relevant questions
<dr_willis> I suggest you ask them then.
<NGL-TwYsTeD> i suggest ill just idle and watch
<NGL-TwYsTeD> :D
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<dr_willis> I guess you dont have many relevant questions then...
<NGL-TwYsTeD> maybe i dont need to ask to many questions
<yusniel> i have a problem. When I run command aptitude update in the Konsole, this launch the next error message
<yusniel> Ign file: intrepid/main Translation-es
<NGL-TwYsTeD> maybe a question for you is why is it your concern? what i have thats relevant?
<BluesKaj> no matter how good your intentions are, NGL-TwYsTeD, if you have nothing to ask about kubuntu or linux , then pls refrain from filling the text box here with thoughts irrelavent to this chat
<NGL-TwYsTeD> dr_willis :D
<alonea> whoops
<alonea> forgot to plug in laptop...
<alonea> ^^;;;;
<yusniel> My OS is Kubuntu 8.10
<dr_willis> alonea,  :) hate when that happens
<yusniel> can answear me someone??
<alonea> dr_willis: really. not on my game today
<NGL-Jabrroa> yusniel:  idk sorry bro
<NGL-TwYsTeD> yusniel sorry
<dr_willis> yusniel,  try a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try again?
<yusniel> that ok
<dr_willis> brb
<NGL-TwYsTeD> praise the Lord i love 8.10
<NGL-Jabrroa> im installing it right now :)
<maxbaldwin> Me too NGL-TwYsTeD
<maxbaldwin> hey st33med
<NGL-Jabrroa> KDE4
<st33med> hey, came for the ---
<st33med> you know
<st33med> :)
<maxbaldwin> yeah. me too.
<NGL-TwYsTeD> hi st33med
<st33med> hey
<yusniel> nothing, continue this error. I have a local repository..
<NGL-TwYsTeD> st33med you know about the good news?
<st33med> No
<NGL-Jabrroa> sup st33med
<NGL-TwYsTeD> what os would John the baptist use
<NGL-TwYsTeD> if he had a computer
<NGL-TwYsTeD> i believe him and Jesus possibly would be using Kubuntu
<NGL-TwYsTeD> what do you think NGL-Jabrroa
<Zorix> anything but windows
<maxbaldwin> let's try keep on topic
<NGL-Jabrroa> hmm cant say lol but maybe
<NGL-TwYsTeD> true
<NGL-Jabrroa> yes not windows :)
<maxbaldwin> support channel, not an offtopic chat.
<NGL-TwYsTeD> God bless  this channel
<NGL-TwYsTeD> and every one in it <3
<NGL-TwYsTeD> thats support right there you cant buy or download maxbaldwin
<NGL-TwYsTeD> :D
<dr_willis> yusniel,  got a problem?
<yusniel> yes
<chrisrogers> greetings, i have a question, i'm trying to upgrade to the latest release from 8.04.1 and it wont' seem to let me
<NGL-TwYsTeD> chris rogers i beliebe i can help you
<dr_willis> yusniel,  are you going to tell the channel the problem? or do we have to play 20 questions to guess it?
<yusniel> nothing, I execute the command apt-get update and the error message
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> clarify the whole problem from the beginning - may be a good idea. Ive been in and out all day
<NGL-Jabrroa> dr_willis:
<NGL-Jabrroa> he already said it
<tekstacy> Anyone good with SSH? I can ssh localhost, but when I try to ssh another machine, it times out. Port 22 is open.
<NGL-Jabrroa> scroll up
<dr_willis> NGL-Jabrroa,  and as i said ive been in and out of the channel a lot.. so i dont have it all.
<NGL-Jabrroa> np :)
<NGL-Jabrroa> im just telling ya :)
<dr_willis> Plus what i did see him say.. made no sence.
<elwood> tekstacy: can you ing the other machine? can you try using the ip instead of hostname? is the sshd running on the other machine?
<NGL-Jabrroa> hmmm well idk what it means lol
<yusniel> Well, I need update my repositories, My repositories are local repositories, but I run the command aptitude update this command try the next error message
<yusniel> Writing extended state information... Done
<yusniel> Get:1 file: intrepid Release.gpg [189B]
<yusniel> Ign file: intrepid/main Translation-es
<yusniel> Ign file: intrepid/restricted Translation-es
<yusniel> Ign file: intrepid/universe Translation-es
<yusniel> Ign file: intrepid/multiverse Translation-es
<yusniel> Get:2 file: intrepid Release [65,9kB]
<yusniel> Reading package lists... Done
<tekstacy> elwood, Yeah, it pings    yeah, sshd is running
<alonea> the flood are coming!
<NGL-TwYsTeD> chrisrogers glad to help :D
<elwood> tekstacy: try with ssh youruser@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx with ip
<NGL-Jabrroa> well i have to go to help watch kids for bible study so i will bbl everyone :) God bless
<yusniel> dr_willis, you can help me?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> God Bless
<dr_willis> Ign file: intrepid/multiverse Translation-es   -> means its ignoreing the file - as far as i know.. whats the actual proplem? is it actally not doing somthing?
<tekstacy> elwood.  It even worked before, then stopped working durring several updates.       Kinda reminds me of Windows like that
<elwood> tekstacy: strange, which updates? this should be the question :)
<tekstacy> elwood, that's what I did. Moth machines are on a small lan.
<yusniel> that's the problem
<tekstacy> elwood, that is a VERY good question. I haven't tried to use ssh for a few months, it could be many
<dr_willis> yusniel,  whats the problem? does it fail to later install stuff? or what?   If the file has allready been downloaded/read - it gets ignored due to it not needing to get reread...
<dr_willis> when i do a 'apt-get update' i get several lines like -->  Ign http://winff.org intrepid/universe Translation-en_US
<dr_willis> thats because that file has allready been read/downloade and not changed. so it dosent need to get redownloaded
<tekstacy> Is there an easy way to wipe out all the ssh stuf, config files, binaries, and just start over?
<yusniel> no, I can install any package without problems.
<chrisrogers> NGL-TwYsTeD: starting the upgrade, thanks for the help
<yusniel> ok, that's ok
<mefisto__> I had a repo that was no longer online. somehow that was causing the official repos to not update properly. once I removed the bad repo from sources.list I suddenly had over 100 upgraded packages
<Makuseru> Hi, I just reinstalled Kubuntu, and I seem to be having a display problem. The largest resolution I can select is 1152x864. Before I reinstalled i ran at either 1280x960 or 1400x1050. How can i force a resolution, or add another resolution to my choices under "Display" in System Settings?
<yusniel> or is not a mistake...ok, thank you
<yusniel> tthank you dr_willis.
<dr_willis> yusniel,  its a 'feature'
<dr_willis> so a lot of worrying about nothing. :)
<tekstacy> elwood, I think I might just bite the bullet and upgrade to 8.10 on both machines and hope for the best (*snif* Bye KDE 3.x, I'll miss you....)
<Ratchet4620> ok
<yusniel> ok, dr_willis, I am new in this world, and I need help. Thanks again.
<Ratchet4620> how do i change the read write permisions on my exturnal HD and my other partions so that i can delete things and move files there
<NGL-TwYsTeD> yusniel no worries :D
<yusniel> ok
<dr_willis> Ratchet4620,  it will depend on the filesystem of the external HD
<Ratchet4620> its ext2
<tekstacy> bye all. Thanks for the help
 * tekstacy tips hat to dr_willis
<dr_willis> Ratchet4620,  what i do for exceranal ext2/3 drives is make each user a directory and chown/chmod that dir to be owned by the specific user. That way they have full access  to that directrory
<dr_willis> and thus can use it to store things in.
<dr_willis>  with ext2/3 the  big thing to be aware of is the files owner.
<Ratchet4620> ok
<dr_willis> with ntfs/vfat - its all controlled by the MOUNT options.
<dr_willis> thats the big picture/thing to rember. :P
<dr_willis> if you want the user to own the whole drive..  'sudo chown user.user /media/DrivesCurrentMountPoint'  (AFTER the drive is mounted)
<Makuseru> Hi, I just reinstalled Kubuntu, and I seem to be having a display problem. The largest resolution I can select is 1152x864. Before I reinstalled i ran at either 1280x960 or 1400x1050. How can i force a resolution, or add another resolution to my choices under "Display" in System Settings?
<dr_willis> Makuseru,  what video card? what kind of monitor?
<Makuseru> dr_willis: ATI Radeon 7200 (i think), Monitor Dell E772p.
<dr_willis> You did install the fglrx drivers?  On many of my systems - i cant use all reh res's untill i get either nvidia or fglrx setup first
<Makuseru> My card is too old for that,
<dr_willis> for the fglrx? Then you are using the 'ati' drivers?
<Makuseru> I'm not sure what drivers it's using, Xorg just says "Configured Video Device"
<dr_willis> Its possible its using the vesa driver. instead of the  ati driver.. Id be suprised if it  couldent use fglrx also.. but ive not used any ati card since i got rid of  my last one 2 years ago.
<dr_willis> You may want to check the forums If they are up. for that Exact video card and whats reccomdnede to use
<Makuseru> dr_willis: I rememeber trying to get fglrx to work when i was into Beryl(Compiz) and finding out that my card is too old to use it. But how would i go about installing the ati driver?
<dr_willis> That hardware manager tool   normally.
<dr_willis> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<dr_willis> sudo jockey-kde
<dr_willis> :)
<Makuseru> I dont see where i can install from there.
<dr_willis> it should show all drivers/hardware that it knows about..
<dr_willis> could be its not able to use fglrx -
<Makuseru> It didnt display anything in it.
<szrhawaii> does anyone know witch plugin or file i need to download from the package manager for my ipod so i can manage my songs throug amarok
<DrX> anyone know how to give just ONE user Read Only rights to an ext3 volume?
<p_quarles> DrX: whole disk encryption
<dr_willis> DrX,   what do you want other users to be able to do?
<techbw> hi all.
<szrhawaii> dr_willis or p_quarles do any of you happen to know how to get my ipod to share info with my amarok or what i have to configure to make it work or if there is a program i have to download that specifically does that only
<techbw> is there some way to boost volume in Kubuntu, my sound is not as loud as in Windows, it is bearly audible, have tried adjusting volume, it is currently on max
<dr_willis> Ive never had an Ipod. and i rarely use amarok. so  No idea szrhawaii
<techbw> never mind managed to adjust it ....thx anyways
<dr_willis> try that alsa-mixer techbw  it could be  your volume controlls re not  controlling the right mixer.
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> lol
<szrhawaii> thanks anyways
<szrhawaii> your mixer should do the trick
<techbw> exactly what i did...opened also and saw that the bottom of the window there is a control similar to windows master volume control, for peaks, and changed that
<szrhawaii> did it not work
<szrhawaii> if you click the sound icon on your icon try than mixer then you should have a window open to adjust all the different mixers did you do that part or the first part
<dr_willis> ive noticed that in some cases that console alsa-mixer tool has more 'sliders' to play with :)
<szrhawaii> yep it does but you can add those to the mixer also
<szrhawaii> well i got my music from my ipod but how do i put music on it now
<szrhawaii> hmmm
<techbw> how can i set vlc media player to automatically open when clicking on a movie file
<techbw> movie files keep wanting to open with kaffeine and it does not have the codecs to play them, but the play in vlc
<Zorix> codecs are built into vlc
<dr_willis> I forget were kde4 even keeps its file-extension defaults.. :) but its in that area some where techbw
<DrX> dr_willis: anything they want EXCEPT create folders in the root of /volume/sharedir
<szrhawaii> you can always just get rid of kaffiene if you have vlc
<dr_willis> DrX,  mke a sub directroery for the user.. give then ownership of the directrory..  they then can do whatever they want in there.
<techbw> yeah...just remove it...although it is downloading the codecs now..so hopfully it too will be able to open the files
<szrhawaii> why would you need kaffiene and vlc anyways
<DrX> dr_willis: no, i need a backup user that has RO access to the entire ext3 volume
<szrhawaii> they are both video players
<mefisto__> szrhawaii: some videos play better in one than the other
<szrhawaii> i prefer mplayer but vlc is better than kaffiene
<dr_willis> DrX,  i belive thats what groups are for.. but ive rarely had to mess with the owner/user/world permissions and groups.
<DrX> dr_willis: i read an article and i'm thinking of creating two groups, e.g., all and backup and then create a user backupop and add it to the backupgrp and then add all other users to the all group and lastly setfacl -d -m group:allgrp:rw /sharedir and setfacl -d -m group:backupgrp:r and maybe do a chown .all /volume/share
<szrhawaii> and if he has kaffiene he must have kde 3.5 not kde4 because the default for the kde4 is dragonplayer
<DrX> dr_willis: perhaps this warrants testing on a non-live system before rolling out to a production server...
<dr_willis> DrX,  always a good idea.  it proberly can be done with th eexisting permission system.  theres also the Other enhanced securiity permission systems.. but ive rarely ever used those.
<legodude_> I hate manpages so much
<Makuseru> Hi, I just tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to fix my resolution. And it was going normal untill it to the keyboard/mouse part. After that it just exited and closed. Does anyone know why this would close before i got to the part where i could select resolutions?
<dr_willis> I was thinking that method of reconfiguring X was a bit out of date.
<Makuseru> Im not using the latest version of Kubuntu though.
<Makuseru> Im on 8.04.
<Makuseru> And that's always worked before when i couldnt force the res i wanted.
<dr_willis> i was thinking its been out of date since 8.04 :) but perhaps not
<NGL-TwYsTeD> Makuseru http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<NGL-TwYsTeD> this i believe will help you bro
<NGL-TwYsTeD> if you done with 8.10
<dr_willis> I normally just isntall the nvidia drivers and the res's get 'fixed'
<Makuseru> NGL-TwYsTeD: I have no intent to upgrade
<NGL-TwYsTeD> 8.04 im sorry
<NGL-TwYsTeD> Makuseru ok apologies just trying to help :)
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<Makuseru> Tried it yesterday, and it broke my computer. =(
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: they phased that out in hardy, much to everyones disappointment
<dr_willis> every time they make any progress 1/2 the peopel complain they want it the old way... :)
<dr_willis> Now  people get mad the  xorg.conf files are so minimal
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: true, I dont get why its getting like that, just seems all these ex-windows users are terrfied of text files
<ActionParsnip> Makuseru: what video card do you have?
<Makuseru> ATI Radeon 7200.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Makuseru
<ubottu> Makuseru: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Makuseru: you read that?
<Makuseru> I cant use the latest drivers.
<Makuseru> My card is too old.
<ActionParsnip> let me check
<ActionParsnip> its an ok card
<Makuseru> Its a crap card.
<Makuseru> It's from like 1999.
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116730
<Makuseru> If i could get dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to work I could fix this, but i dont know whats wrong with it.
<ActionParsnip> still not a bad card, better than some other cards. I have a system with an nvidia tnt2 ultra 32mb
<ActionParsnip> Makuseru: theres an xorg.conf there, looks like yuor 7200 uses the ati driver
<dr_willis> 'text files are scary! we want the sytem regiestry that just sort of Looks like a Directroy structure with text files!'
<ActionParsnip> Makuseru: hack most of that xorg.conf out into your own and restart xserver, yiou'll be reet
<Makuseru> Alright, ill give it a try.
<dr_willis> boot a  live cd..  copy its xorg.conf over. :)
<tyutin> anyone ever get kmailcvt to import from a network folder?
<Makuseru> dr_willis: thats the vibe i got when i tried 8.10, was that it was just trying to hard, trying to be to trendy and such. for the windows or mac user
<ActionParsnip> Makuseru: i acked off being trendy for slick and smooth with fluxbox
<Makuseru> ActionParsnip: I just love KDE3, no display manage has come close to it, imo.
<ActionParsnip> Makuseru: i use kde, just not kwin
<ActionParsnip> Makuseru: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/desktop.jpg?t=1232071407
<Makuseru> Updated xorg, trying to restart now.
<White_Pelican> in kde 4.2 rc1, is there any way to revert back to the old adept?
<Makuseru> ActionParsnip: Wouldnt start up after that edit.
<ActionParsnip> Makuseru: then yuo need different options
<Makuseru> Do you have any ideas why dpkg-reconfig would stop working?
<ActionParsnip> Makuseru: they took that thing out for some reason
<buckethead> Anybody know a good netnewswire solution for linux?
<buckethead> Google gave up 0.
 * dr_willis dsent even knwo what a newnewswire solution is
<buckethead> Hehe.. Rss reader with sync, Lets me read it on my laptop, or on the web, or on my phone.
<buckethead> There is something called akregator-newsgator in launchpad but there is absolutely no info on it.
 * kniolet <3 akregator
<buckethead> I'd love to continue using it, but it could really use a few improvements. I've filed bugs and sent emails. I think i'm unloved.
<kniolet> buckethead: go kick fosterfeld in #akregator sometime then lol
<bryan_> hello all. i have removed the main panel from my install and now i cant get it back. is there anyway an terminal command to get it back?
<emanuel> I have upgraded KDE to the RC and I'm having a few problems... I have 'restore previous session' selected in System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Session Manager, but when logout and login back it always restores a session previuos to the upgrade.
<emanuel> Anyone noticed the same?
<emanuel> Also, when I'm logging out I select 'shutdown' and instead of shutting down I got back to KDM.
<bryan_> is there any way to restore the normal bottom panel on kubunut?
<buckethead> bryan_: Click the cashew in teh upper right and readd it
<vbgunz> is there a way to find out what particular type of ram the computer has? ddr1 ddr2, sdram, etc?
<vbgunz> without opening it up of course
<buckethead> look up the mobo online?
<Guest69943> is there a way to change the clock to normal time instead of military time?
<bryan_> Guest69943: that is the same question i have. i have not been able to change.
<Guest69943> bryan_: LET ME ASK MY FRIEND SEE IF HE KNOWS
<Guest69943> bryan no he is not on
<vbgunz> anyone know why hovering over some pieces in plasma on KDE 4.2 RC1, you may see a checkerboard background? this is perhaps the ugliest visual element I deal with now :(
<Guest69943> no but have the same problem
<bryan_> when i re add the panel, it adds to the top, how do i move it?
<blackwaltz> wow was that fast ... stock install + bootchart + profile boot ... my bootchart is 13 seconds :)
<Guest69943> nice
<blackwaltz> peak throughput in the boot sequence was 136MB/s ... got myself a shiny new SSD
<bryan_> how do i move the panel from the top to the bottom?
<blackwaltz> bryan: probably need to click on the shell on the right side of the panel, then you can move it however you wish
<bryan_> blackwaltz: i have tried that several times. i dont see any option to move it and when i drag it only makes the panel bigger.
<blackwaltz> bryan_: there should be two parts to the panel when you click the shell IIRC, the upper one that isn't nomrally present is the one you drag
<bryan_> blackwaltz: thank you. i just got it :)
<Guest69943> bryan_: you using kde4.1?
<bryan_> Guest69943: i think so? i am using the standard one
<bryan_> Guest69943: yes, kde
<Guest69943> bryan_: couse if you booted 8.10 out of the box it doesnt give the option to autohide or move the panel
<nashk> Hi
<Guest69943> bryan_: or at least mine doesnt
<bryan_> oh, i accidently removed it, while trying to change the clock from military time
<nashk> When I plug my ipod into the pc, nothing is taking place at all in the syslogs
<nashk> as if it doesn't see it.
<nashk> Any ideas?
<bryan_> nashk: do you have program installed that can handle the ipod?
<nashk> bryan_ Amarok 2. But the thing is, the system doesn't even notice it.
<vbgunz> wasn't there a way to see what hardware you had installed on your pc? there was a little utility for this. I dont think I have it. anyone know what it is?
<buckethead> nashk" how new of an ipod?
<nashk> buckethead. Not new, I think 2nd generation ipod nano. 4gb
<nashk> worked fine with other kubuntus, but not 8.10
<nashk> Do I need to install any libraries? I know I have libgpod, but anything else?
<Guest69943> how do i get screensavers in 8.10?
<bryan_> Guest69943: did you find out how to modify the clock?
<buckethead> Hm. My main thought was that the very new ones are hostile to linux. Past that, I got nothing.
<Guest69943> bryan_: heck no i wish
<anthony> bryan_: you there?
<bryan_> Guest15338: yes
<Guest15338> bryan_: go to kmenu system settings regional &language chane time there
<Guest15338> bryan_: once you get there go to time date and change format to am pm then log out and log back in
<bryan_> Guest15338: ok. thanks
<Guest15338> bryan_: ill be on for while let me know if it works!
<bryan_> yea... it worked.
<Guest15338> bryan_:  kool beans dude
<chrisrogers> anybody know about missing icons in kde 4.2?
<chrisrogers> is anybody alive?
<shana_> hello
<Guest1003> how do i get screensavers on kubuntu 8.10?
<chrisrogers> hi there
<shana_> Hi I have a questino. I have been having issues with a old computer of mine
<shana_> I am frustrated
<Guest1003> ok
<Guest1003> shana_: whats your question?
<shana_> i got an old server free and I wanted to put xubuntu on it but for some reason it acts up because the system is too 'old'.
<Guest1003> is it a computer or a server?
<ubuntu> ?
<shana_> it is a server I am using asa compuuer
<shana_> sorry this wireless keyboard
<ubuntu__> experiencing problems with kubuntu instal please help
<Guest1003> shana_: ok so what exactly are you asking?
<Guest1003> ubuntu__: ask your question
<shana_> well the specs are pent 3, 256 ram, 800 mhz. Why is it not working
<sda2222> i should ask
<sda2222> what are the common reasons
<chrisrogers> i need help with missing icons on KDE 4.2 rc1
<sda2222> since 8.04 I can't install on the old system
<chrisrogers> is anybody here going to be helpful
<Guest1003> sda2222: weird couse i have the same specs on my pc and it works well
<Guest1003> sda2222: what exactly is it doing or not doing?
<sda2222> Hmmm. This is not common. What is the bare minimum that 8.04 should work on?
<Guest1003> chrisrogers: be patient ask your question and wait someone will answer you if they know the answer
<sda2222> It seems to load up live then make the screen go crazy
<Guest1003> sda2222: You need 128 MB RAM to run the Live CD or 192 MB RAM to install live cd
<sda2222> Hmm. Ok.
<Guest1003> sda2222:
<sda2222> This has not increased
<sda2222> has it?
<Guest1003> there is an alternate install method
<sda2222> Oh?
<sda2222> Can you elaborate please?
<Guest1003> sda2222: The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM at install time
<sda2222> nice.
<Guest1003> sda2222: you are talking about xubuntu correct?
<sda2222> correct
<sda2222> where do you get this at?
<Guest1003> sda2222: sry drinking some beers right now but there is a channel for xubuntu
<sda2222> Ok, thanks so much!
<sda2222> greatly appreciate it! Lay back o the beers. hehe. Night
<Guest1003> sda2222:
<Guest1003> sda2222: google xubuntu then click on get xubuntu then scroll down click on us then scroll to alternate method
<Guest1003> sd or whatever your geogrphical are is
<ondarun> how do i get the resticted driver aplet in system settings
<ondarun> my notebook is on 640X480 and i cant change it
<ondarun> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0844 (rev a2)
<ondarun> it is a nvidia geforce 9100M G
<ondarun> nobody?
<zac> hey
<zac> how do i install this:
<zac> http://ieview.mozdev.org/ieview-linux.html
<zac> in simpler terms
<eross> Click on installation and then the XPI file?
<zac> did you view the link ?
<eross> yes, there's some tabs near the top
<eross> install IE View 1.4 ?
<zac> thanks !
<eross> you are wanting to install it?
<zac> ya i already did
<zac> thanks
<maxmahem> Question: I want to get started setting up some schedule tasks, like kron jobs I think. Is there a KDE tool for doing this?
<genii> !info kcron
<ubottu> kcron (source: kdeadmin): program scheduler for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 201 kB, installed size 500 kB
<eross> kcron is pretty slick
<eross> i'm repressed
<maxmahem> hmm.. ok I apt-getted it. Any idea where it drops the app or what its command is?
<maxmahem> man kcron gets me some stuff, but kcron does nothing.
<maxmahem> No icon in my menu as far as I can tell either.
<genii> maxmahem: On my kde3 it's in kmenu...system....kcron      on kde4 don't know offhand
<eross> start up a terminal and type in kcron
<maxmahem> tried that, bash tells me "command not found"
<PSiL0> anyone experience dolphin becoming more and more laggy (4.1.3)?
<genii> Hmm.
<genii> !info kcron-kde4
<ubottu> Package kcron-kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<maxmahem> just double checked, I surely installed it via apt-get.
<PSiL0> turning off desktop effects help
<tweakedeh> Any one in here feel like some Math 11 home work =]?
<maxmahem> I found dolphin to be pretty buggy in the 4.2 beta, its improved quite a bit in the RC.
<PSiL0> hmmm
<stanley_> hey guys my bluetooth control doesn't open...is there a prob with that program?? i am using kubuntu intrepid btw
<mister-tea-lapto> whereis kron
<PSiL0> It is funny that there never has been a problem in the last two months (4.1.3) until this past week
<eross> I just tried that mister, in kde 4, only found the manual entry for it
<mister-tea-lapto> hmmm
<eross> weird
<PSiL0> there have been a few updates the past few days because it is just so strange that all of a sudden dolphin becomes extremely laggy over time..
<PSiL0> the problem is not there after rebooting... strange
<eross> there's always crontab -e
<maxmahem> kcron: /usr/share/man/man8/kcron.8.gz is what I get from whereis (and another new usefull command thanks!)
<PSiL0> hmmm, even with desktop effects off, the lag is there
<eross> that's the manual entry for it maxmahem, not the actual thing
<maxmahem> yeah thought as much.
<maxmahem> I can pull the man page and what not up.
<eross> maybe it's capitalized or has some weird thing like k-cron or misspelling
<PSiL0> okay, I can't take this any longer.. goign to update to 4.1.4
<maxmahem> man seems to indicate is should be 'kcron'
<stanley_> can anyone help me with the bluettoth application, mine doesn't open at all, how can i solve this??
<maxmahem> hmm seems It's a bug. Bummer. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2008-December/061837.html
<eross> good hunting
<eross> eh slackware 12 in virtualbox has it
<mister-tea-lapto> according to my synaptic you need kcron-kde4
<ubuntu> hello
<PKodon> Hello
<ubuntu> has anybody used the new kubuntu in an old machine?
<PKodon> How old are we talking?
<afner> well I am running kubuntu 7.04 in an old P3
<afner> its runing good
<afner> even though it has 500mhz
<mister-tea-lapto> specs man specs
<maxmahem> hmm... apt-get tells me kcron points at kcron-kde4, but its not on my source list.
<afner> I updated RAM and an graphics card
<afner> lets say 256GPU and 786 RAM
<eross> kcron-kde4 looks like it will be replaced by kcron, that's what apt is telling me
<afner> what do you think?
<maxmahem> yeah what eross said. Well fire and a shoot. What am I to do?
<afner> :S
<PKodon> afner: Well, I guess it depends on what you want to do with it. Big whopping 3-D MMORPGs probably won't work, but I'm sure you'll be able to do a lot with it.
<mister-tea-lapto> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<PKodon> afner: If Kubuntu proves to need too many resources or too much power, you could always try Xubuntu.
<mister-tea-lapto> system requirements^
<maxmahem> stupid konversation keeps pointing to firefox instead of konquerer
<eross> you can change the setting max, to point to firefox
<genii> maxmahem: Settings...Configure Konversation...Behaviour..General... check off "use custom web browser"   then in the text entry field put: firefox '%u'
<genii> Apply... etc
<maxmahem> Actually I want it to point to konquerer, my default browser, which it should be doing already.
<genii> maxmahem: Replace then firefox with konqueror in the example above
<maxmahem> Yeah I know. It kind of bugs me a bit though. I want to like konversation, but for a KDE component I have found its interoperability a bit lacking.
<afner> well.. doesnt say much of the processor
<PKodon> Hmm, is #xubuntu on a different server than this channel? I keep seeing what looks like net splits on that channel.
<afner> RAM is ok... so I guess I will give it a try live
<afner> I am doenloading intrepid to see how it works
<PKodon> afner: You might also try PC/OS, it's based off of Xubuntu 8.7x (Hardy), but it's got multimedia extensions Ubuntu won't include.
<PKodon> afner: And it's supposed to work on older machines.
<maxmahem_> so I suppose I got to wait till they fix the package unless I want to get kcron from elseware eh?
<chrisrogers> hi there everybody
<genii> maxmahem: Probably :/     You could go to the 4.2 RC1 as in the /topic , it may have it . I don't know that for sure though, as I'm still on kde3 for the moment
<stacasajac> HI
<maxmahem_> I'm on the 4.2 RC, so no joy.
<stacasajac> HELLO?
<PKodon> stacasajac: Hello.
<maxmahem_> we can hear, er... see you.
<genii> stacasajac: Yes, we see you. Please, do not use all uppercase
<genii> stacasajac: What is the nature of your kubuntu emergency?
<eross> maxmahem - or just use crontab -e from a terminal
<eross> it's ok to get your hands dirty
<maxmahem_> yeah, thats a project for tommorow I guess.
<maxmahem_> seems this script for amarok keeps taking it down, and my sound system with it.
<maxmahem_> so no NPR morning edition alarm clock just yet.
<maxmahem_> any tricks for restarting the sound system after it crashes?
<maxmahem_> I suppose I could just restart x.
<TraceRoute> having a weird problem, I installed kubuntu 8.10 two days ago and so far all has been fine, but im noticing that none of my usb devices, digital camera, usb sticks etc. are mounting? anyone have a clue why?
<maxmahem_> TraceRoute: no idea, do you have that little USB plasmlet running on your bar?
<TraceRoute> ok well my usb stick does actually mount, not sure my my camera wouldn't
<TraceRoute> but no i don't have the USB plasmlet installed
<maxmahem_> hmm well if your usb stick shows up okay in /mnt (or wherever) than I would suspect something is different with your camera.
<maxmahem_> Does it use some proprietary software for data transfer?
<maxmahem_> I only ask about the plasmlet deal because it gives some nice feedback on when you mount drives.
<sutin> I just upgraded from SuSE to kubuntu 8.10.  The sound is so low I have to crank the kmix up to max and then hold the speaker up to my ear in order to hear anything.  Any ideas?
<maxmahem_> check to see that the sound is turned up in alsamixer?
<TraceRoute> maxmahem_ no it always mounted fine in gnome im not sure why it don't want to mount
<sutin> Bingo!  Thanks maxmahem_.  Problem solved.
<maxmahem_> Hah! I solved a problem! Score one for me!
<genii> !helpersnack | maxmahem_
<ubottu> maxmahem_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<maxmahem_> TraceRoute: Does the camera show up on lsusb when you plug it in?
<genii> :)
<sutin> Another question: My keyboard is in international, so characters like ´~¨^ get sucked up to make accents, in X or in console mode.  Any idea how to make that go away?
<TraceRoute> maxmahem_ ill check in a second, im trying to delete this game off my R4 =/
<maxmahem_> I think you can map your keyboard using xmodmap or somesuch, but thats a bit beyond me.
<sutin> xmodmap is only for X Windows.  The effect persists even if I alt-cntl-F2 and try it on the console when X isn´t running.  I wouldn´t mind if I were French...
<sutin> Oh, well.  It is bed time now, and I have go go get some SOUND sleep.  Yay!  Bye.
<TraceRoute> maxmahem_ ah stupid me, Well i never had to do this before but when i connected my camera it was trying to connect to PictBridge instead of Mass Storage, but clicking mass storage on the camera did the trick
<tweak> anyone know how to activate 3d acceleration?
<maxmahem_> aw snap, I think I figured out what sutin needed to do, he should be able to pass his keyboard map to the kernal with loadkeys
<tweak> my graphics card isn't installed properly and i don't know what to do
<maxmahem_> TraceRoute: Cool deal.
<tweak> my graphics card isn't installed properly and i don't know what to do. can anyone help?
<maxmahem_> tweak: what version of kubuntu are you running and what graphics card?
<tweak> using ubuntu 8.10
<tweak> graphics card? no idea
<maxmahem_> when you first boot up if there is a restricted driver for your card you should get a notification in your pannel on your lower right.
<chrisrogers> howdy everybody
<chrisrogers> anybody here?
<maxmahem_> Failing that you can check in system\hardware drivers for it.
<maxmahem_> from your menu.
<tweak> it says no propriatary drivers installed
<||arifaX> why is gwenview so slow when opening just 38mbyte file. system is nearly unresponsive then. any ideas?
<se7enK> someone know how i get my wifi working
<maxmahem_> tweak, you can try lspci from konsole, one of the entries should tell you your graphics card.
<maxmahem_> ||arifaX: I have found gwenview to still be a bit buggy.
<bdizzle> out of curiosity, does anyone have an issue with Kubuntu 8.10 and firefox suddenly closing without any warning
<bdizzle> as if someone had hit kill process on it
<||arifaX> bdizzle: is there a save replacement. lets say uninstall gwenview and install the other and works like a charm??
<se7enK> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002a (rev 01)
<tweak> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<bdizzle> not a clue
<bdizzle> I mostly use gwenview to view images, but nothing else with it
<maxmahem_> Okay you have a Intel chip, those drivers are open source and should already be installed by default.
<tweak> hm.
<se7enK> someone konw how to get my wifi working ... 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002a (rev 01)
<tweak> i don't think it's working properly... when i try to run google earth it says my video card is not configured properly
<maxmahem_> well no idea then, you have exahusted my scant knowledge base.
<maxmahem_> And with that, I will quite while I am ahead on providing solutions. Night.
<chrisrogers> hey can somebody remind me how to set emerald as the default window decorator in compiz fusion?
<se7enK> someone konw how to get my wifi working ... 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002a (rev 01)
<anr78> I just logged into kde for the first time in weeks to see how 4.2 is coming along. A problem I have is that the notifications from kopete and the folder view window have a black background, although the rest of the theme is light. How can I change this?
<se7enK> what driver do i need to get my atheros wifi working
<mikorn> Having trouble with suspend to RAM. [ 4865.444121 ] iwlagn 0000:03_00.0: index 0 not used in uCode key  table.   is as far as it gets and freezes, there, never suspends. I have force the machine of and restart it.
<PSiL0> hmm dolpin still slow even with nepomuk disabled
<PSiL0> :-(
<lgk> any1 available to help me with getting flash to work properly on konq?
<lgk> i've tried using adept, downloading the .deb file, and sudo get-apt, no problems during install, just doesn't work..
<lgk> i've rebooted, restarted konq, etc...
<||arifaX> bdizzle: I installed kuickshow now. its faster.
<bdizzle> um, okay?
<lgk> :/
<se7enK> lgk i just intalled kubuntu and the kubuntu-resticted-extras and flash works
<lgk> i've reinstalled kubuntu 4 times
<lgk> trying each differn't install method
<lgk> each time, i've tried both konq and FF
<lgk> i just get the typical "Either javascript is disabled or you don't have the latest flash" msg :/
<lgk> i've checked java, defualt it's on obviously..
<se7enK> well apt-get kubuntu-resticted-extras that helped with flash here
<lgk> i ddin't do that :D brb
<holycow> hey guys.  would anyone know if the lock/logout applet being oriented vertically or horizontally is a kde thing or an ubuntu thing?
<holycow> i keep on noticing that in beta runs they are organized horizontally and just before release they get organized vertically
<holycow> anyone know?
<lgk> meh
<lgk> didn't do anything se7en ;/
<NooKia>  -313960.84072171495
<NooKia> star date log
<lgk> nowai
<NooKia> do i know you ?
<lgk> mayb.
<NooKia> or do you know me ?
<lgk> who knoes
<lgk> i dont
<NooKia> you
<NooKia> yes you do
<lgk> who me?
<lgk> no you!
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> do you do?
<lgk> moo.
<NooKia> is this the nut house channel ?
<lgk> its the i need help with flash channel
<lgk> :/
<NooKia> lgk: do you suffer ?
<lgk> i do
<lgk> suffer from lack of youtube.
<lgk> :(
<se7enK> lgk: are you on 64bit
<lgk> nosir.
<NooKia> what  retards watch utube ?
<lgk> obviously not you
<lgk> :/'
<NooKia> only cops watch utube
<lgk> guess im a cop eh
<lgk> freeze sucka
<NooKia> ?
<NooKia> are you the channel clone ?
<lgk> i am the meme
<NooKia> i meant CLOWN
<lgk> you are belong to me.
<NooKia> you wish
<lgk> not rly
<lgk> ;/
<NooKia> stfu
<lgk> na
<lgk> still here
<lgk> what about you
<NooKia> you are an idiot
<lgk> :D
<lgk> some could say that
<lgk> opinion's are your right ;d
<NooKia> freaking spam bots
<lgk> ohya
<lgk> spam
<lgk> sp@m
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> woooooooo :D
<lgk> tru-ph33r
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> lol?
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<se7enK> lol
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> look whos the ass now =P
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<se7enK> lol NooKia
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk>  /timer1 0 1 ASSHOLEs works wonders ;d
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> yes you
<se7enK> NooKia:
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<se7enK> NooKia:
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<se7enK> NooKia:
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<se7enK> NooKia:
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> rumad? lol
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> ysomad?
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> kids ;d
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<se7enK> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<tweak> kick it!
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> this is the slowest, weakest spam i've ever seen
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> lol
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> !kick nookie ;D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick nookie ;D
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<tweak> hey +ops! /kick NooKia!
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<se7enK> he is getting tired
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> !kick nookia
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick nookia
<lgk> !
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> yes you
<se7enK> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> !op
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> !~@~@
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> :D
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<tweak> help!
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<se7enK> lol
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<se7enK> me?
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<KRF> no you
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<se7enK> me?
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> you?
<se7enK> me?
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> no me.
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<tweak> him?
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> what about her?
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<tweak> and it?
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> you got me
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> i got nothin
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> lol
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<tweak> :p
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> yes you
<se7enK> i feel like shit
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> too much liqourrrrr ?
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<nickrud> crap
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<lgk> mm time to open pack #2 for today
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> yes you
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<tweak>  /kick NooKia
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<NooKia> ASSHOLES
<lgk> lol
<PSiL0> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<lgk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<lgk> !op
<lgk> :D
<lgk> PWN HIM STILL
<se7enK> can someone please kick this motherfucker
<NooKia> I BET ITS Hawkwind
<NooKia> kiSS MY ASS
<NooKia> CLOWN
<NooKia> !kick LGK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick LGK
<NooKia> !WAREX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WAREX
<nickrud> this sucks a big one
<NooKia> !GET SUB7.W32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GET SUB7.W32
<NooKia> !GET SUB7.W32
<NooKia> CLOWN
<NooKia> CLOWN
<NooKia> CLOWN
<NooKia> CLOWN
<NooKia> HACKER007
<NooKia> TOO MUCH CRAAP
<NooKia> nickrud: ARE YOU MENTAL ?
<lgk> ....
<NooKia> CLOWNS
<se7enK> FUCK YOU MOTHERFUCKER NooKia
<NooKia> 118.173.71.202
<lgk> hawkwind ?
<NooKia> THATS MY IP
<NooKia> BRING IT ON
<NooKia> ARENT AFRAID THAT YOUR BEING LOGGED ?
<NooKia> EVRYTHING YOU SAY WILL BE USED AGAINDT YOU
<lgk> 127.0.0.1 = mine ^^
<NooKia> EVRYTHING YOU SAY WILL BE USED AGAINST YOU
<NooKia> EVRYTHING YOU SAY WILL BE USED AGAINST YOU
<NooKia> EVRYTHING YOU SAY WILL BE USED AGAINST YOU
<NooKia> EVRYTHING YOU SAY WILL BE USED AGAINST YOU
<NooKia> EVRYTHING YOU SAY WILL BE USED AGAINST YOU
<nickrud> sorry, I couldn't find any ops with access
<holycow> awesomely opped channel
<se7enK> ;)
<nickrud> well, it is only kde ;p
<usuario> que rollo que asiendo
<tweak> can anyone help me get my intel graphics card working properly?
<usuario> alguien de tampcio o madero para  conversar  haha
<holycow> tweak define the problem in here, maybe someone knows
<tweak> basically it's only got minimal support and anything with 3d graphics won't work.. like google eath
<tweak> earth*
<holycow> well, if you have kwin effects google earth will suck
<usuario_> QUE ASIENDO
<holycow> you will need to disable kwin effects to run google earth
<lgk> i needa find drivers for my onboard intel graphics
<lgk> ;/
<tweak> i have no idea if i have that or not....
<holycow> you can test for this if blender runs fine but google earth doesnt
<usuario_> NO le entiendo a estas mamadas
<holycow> tweak system settings /desktop
<usuario_> hahaha
<holycow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tweak> that's my problem too lgk!
<daniel_rn> Anyone know how to add a new channel? a brasilian irc server?
<lgk> if u figure it out lemme know! :D
<holycow> you don't need to normally find drivers for intel
<holycow> they are included
<tweak> likewise!
<holycow> it should work out of the box
<lgk> i dont think so ;/ this shit's laggy, laggier then xp
<lgk> the visuals n shit
<holycow> tweak does blender work ?
<tweak> holycow: I'll let u know after the package installs. :p
<se7enK> is there a way to install gimp3
<holycow> google for the package
<holycow> otherwise you will haveto manually compile and if you have the time package it for your self
<tweak> it's installing
<lgk> i wish yahoo would just die.
<usuario_> quiero sexo
<tweak> salsa?
<lgk> el gato negro en pantelones
<tweak> no it doesn't work
<tweak> can anyone help me? I have an intel graphics card and can't get it working properly
<tweak> oops sorry wrong paste
<holycow> tweak there must be something on the ubuntu forums you can google
<se7enK> gimp 3 is in experimental is it save to intall from experimental?
<tweak> Checking for installed Python... got it!X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)  Serial number of failed request:  12  Current serial number in output stream:  12
<holycow> i'm a bit too tipsy to remember all the commands
<holycow> tweak try strating up glx gears and tell me if that sturts
<holycow> up
<daniel_rn> portuguese?
<holycow> i'm a little too tipsy to remember all the commands but you should be able to find some trouble shooting info in the forums
<tweak> how?
<holycow> also what intel chipset do you have?
<holycow> just type in glxgears in the terminal
<tweak> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<tweak> what's the command to chek the name of the card again? -lstl?
<holycow> i can't remember ... wine is too strong
<holycow> lol
<tweak> lmao
<holycow> tweak well we verified that it isn't the kwin issue
<holycow> so its weird that your intel chipset isn't supported
<tweak> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<holycow> brand new mobo?
<tweak> lspci
<holycow> right
<holycow> google support on that
<holycow> if its a new mobo you may be just a wee bit early
<tweak> lspci support? no it's not brand new
<holycow> intel has been refreshing their chipsets faster than distros have kept up in the last oh 12 months or so
<tweak> hm
<holycow> not brand new? weird, the drivers should be automatic
<holycow> you know what?
<holycow> it may be in the restriced drivers package then
<holycow> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-8-generic
<holycow> or whatever the version for your kernel is
<holycow> try installing that then restarting x
<holycow> then try ing to start up glx gears
<NGL-Jabrroa> hello
<tweak> how do I restart x
<holycow> log out and log back in
<tweak> k
<NGL-Jabrroa> lol
<NGL-Jabrroa> :)
<holycow> or maybe he needs the inteli810 package if his mobo is very old
<tweak> it's all onboard
<PKodon> Hey, who's calling who an idiot?
<tweak> video, sound, eth0
<holycow> tweak, if the restricted package doesn't work please google yoru chipset and find out what package handles your chipset
<holycow> i'm certain there is one in the repos that does
<PKodon> Okay, perhaps I'm no longer connected here.
<holycow> ither the i810 or these restricted onse
<holycow> anyway install and restart x and try glx gears
<holycow> if they come up  its working
<tweak> ok.. 1 minute left o nthe install..
<tweak> i hope it's for the right kernal?
<holycow> uh
<holycow> lol
<holycow> dude sorry thought you knew how to do that
<holycow> do uname -a
<holycow> that will tell you the kernel
<holycow> then you need to match the kernel to the restricted modules
<NGL-Jabrroa> Goodnight everyone :) God bless
<holycow> you can search for restricted modules with apt-cache search restricted-modules
<tweak> 26279 generic
<holycow> or something like that
<holycow> i would MAKE SURE it matches yoru kernel number or else you aren't doing anything usefull at all
<tweak> I'm doing it again...
<tweak> k brb
<lgk> inteli810 ??
<holycow> i dont understand the question
<lgk> i have a pretty old emachines, with the onboard intel graphics
<lgk> you were saying inteli810could be for older mobos..
<holycow> yes it could require that package
<lgk> sudo apt-get install inteli810 ?
<holycow> do lspci and find out what intel chipset you have
<holycow> google it and find out
<holycow> lgk: apt-cache search intel
<holycow> and see whats all in there i don't remember exactly
<lgk> 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated GraphicsController (rev 02)
<holycow> remember you want to google your chipset first on whatever version of ubuntu you have
<lgk> google that ?
<holycow> yeah try
<holycow> and include your ubuntu version
<holycow> usually you can find someone with relavent info
<lgk> Intel Corporation 82865G Kubuntu 8.10
<holycow> sounds good
<holycow> go for it
<tweak> nope glxgears doesn't work :(
<holycow> tweal google your intel chipset plus your ubuntu version
<holycow> someone must have the same combo and can tell you what version you need
<NmLinuz> hi. I have a laptop but i want to use only my VGA external monitor. How can i set xorg.conf for that??? :S
<holycow> i'm 99% certain the drivers are in ther epo
<tweak> my chipset is the same as lgk lol
<holycow> i've never run into intel chipsets that didn't work
<lgk> hey
<lgk> how do i access xorg.conf ? :D
<lgk> sorry nvm
<lgk> ill goggle
<lgk> google*
<holycow> emacs /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holycow> oh heh sorry
<holycow> noobs
<holycow> forget emacs
<NmLinuz> i know where is xorg.conf. But i don't know what i have to change on it :S
<lgk> nm linuz
<holycow> do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lgk> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097997
<peterz> anybody else have plasma instant crash on them since 4.2-rc1>
<holycow> or gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peterz> surely you can suggest a kde editor :-)
<peterz> kate or somesuch
<lgk> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<holycow> oh hehe
<holycow> we are in THAT channel
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> right
<lgk> lol
<holycow> i'm drunk, cut me slack :)
<p_quarles> lgk: kdesudo kate
<lgk> im stond :D
<tweak> i found nothing useful
<tweak> lgk! we're goth baked, and have the same stupid chipset
<lgk> LoL
<tweak> wtf?
<lgk> tweak
<lgk> did you see the url i sent
<lgk> ?
<tweak> yes
<tweak> I'm using Ubuntu
<tweak> 8.10
<lgk> ~
<NmLinuz> i have installed KDE 4.2 RC packages and now i have problems. How can i remove this packages??
<tweak> place a magnet to you hdd
<tweak> nmlinuz : did you apt-get install them?
<NmLinuz> tweak no
<NmLinuz> from kubuntu site
<NmLinuz> add repository etc
<NmLinuz> and then update
<tweak> o
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<holycow> NmLinuz: i "THINK" you can use aptitude to uninstall everything that came with the metapackage
<holycow> apt just uninstalls the metapackage but leaves all the dps there
<holycow> the other method is
<holycow> remove the new repo from apt sources and update your apt just to clear out the entries in the database
<holycow> then
<holycow> you need to find a key kde library or two
<holycow> if you uninstall that it will unisntall the rest of kde
<tweak> <--- is still stuck stupid intil...
<holycow> once you have uninstalled all of kde you can just reinstall kubuntu-desktop and you should be fine
<tweak> intel*
<holycow> youmight wnat to install another desktop environment during uninstall if you are not comfy with command line so that you can use your desktop while it unisntalls
<holycow> try something like e16 maybe ... or i don't know if that works any more
<holycow> once done get back into kde session and you are done
<tweak> i must have unlucky chipset disease
<holycow> tweak there must be somethign on google
<holycow> nothign?
<tweak> ? nothing useful
<holycow> impossible
<tweak> ?
<holycow> i've never seen an intel chipset not work
<holycow> are you sure yours had 3d acceleration?
<tweak> maybe It's there but I'm not finding it
<tweak> pretty sure yes. it runs googleearth fine in windows xp, just not in linuix
<holycow> intersting
<holycow> sorry i can't be of more help
<tweak> not ur fault
<tweak> thank you
<tweak> just seems a shame to leave xp installed for one program lmao
<holycow> if youdon't solve it today i can maybe help tomorrow
<holycow> yeah i'm sure it can be helped for sure
<holycow> how do you like linux so far?
<tweak> i've been workin on it for hours lol
<tweak> Oh I love linux
<tweak> Used to use Gentoox on my Xbox
<holycow> ahhh, not exactly a noob
<holycow> sweet
<tweak> :p
<tweak> close enough lol
<tweak> gentoox was KDE
<tweak> i actually got wine running really nice in gentoox lol
<holycow> nice
<tweak> took forever to compile on a 733mhz xbox though
<tweak> haha
<holycow> heh
<holycow> doable
<lgk> i <3 linux
<lgk> but hate how i can't get flash to work
<lgk> for browsers
<lgk> or java applets
<tweak> mine work
<lgk> but java programs work fine..
<peterz> lgk: that's a pro, not a con ;-)
<lgk> screw yew!
<lgk> lol peter
<holycow> hehehe
<holycow> lgk: 64 bit?
<lgk> there are a couple java applets i use for some stuff.
<lgk> nah
<tweak> you have to install flash through add/remove
<lgk> 86
<tweak> 68
<lgk> add/remove?
<lgk> adept ?
<holycow> apt-cache search flash nonfree
<holycow> install the nonfree one
<lgk> i've done it through sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<holycow> it will workfine
<holycow> oh
<tweak> that's what i'm using
<lgk> ive done it through adept for konq/ns upgrades
<holycow> it doesn't work?
<lgk> ive done it by downloading the .deb file
<lgk> and installing
<holycow> does it work with firefox?
<lgk> none have worked
<lgk> nope.
<holycow> wow
<holycow> you guys are kicking my ass today
<lgk> i've formated and reinstalled kubuntu 3 times
<lgk> fresh installs
<holycow> wow
<lgk> each time i tried a differn't flash install method
<lgk> maybe my burnt cd is bunk?
<lgk> lol
<holycow> well you can download the .tar.gz from adobe
<holycow> extract it
<holycow> and put the .so manually in the /usr/lib/filrefox/plugins i think
<holycow> it should work
<holycow> it sounds like its not symlinking properly
<tweak> if it's a live cd you can check it's integrity by booting it up
<lgk> live cd?
<tweak> your install CD
<holycow> yeah if it gets to a desktop to let you install
<holycow> then its a live cd
<lgk> holy,. extract the files into a directory, then manually mvoe them to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ?
<lgk> it's live then
<lgk> :D
<holycow> how do you check the disk for corruption again? i forget
<lgk> rofl this bitch got pulled over for using her phone while driving, her excuse was 'i didn't think texting was aprt of that law'
<tweak> if the integrity was dammaged though it wouldn't have finished installing
<tweak> when you boot from the live CD it's an option right away
<lgk> yah
<lgk> i checked my memory
<lgk> the cd for defects
<lgk> all passed
<holycow> huh
<lgk> my buddy
<lgk> who convinced me to get linux
<holycow> try extracting the tar.gz manually
<lgk> is so effin confused
<lgk> imma try that right now brb :D
<tweak> somehow.....it's Bill Gates' Fault
<holycow> and copying the .so file to the location i posted above
<holycow> that should work
<lgk> jsut the .so
<lgk> ?
<holycow> thats it
<lgk> what about for konq, i don't have ff installed on this install,
<tweak> gates needs another pie!
<lgk> LOL
<tweak> or maybe a shoe thrown at him
<tweak> hehe
<lgk> ballon filled with freshly poured jello mix
<lgk> blueberry jello
<tweak> balloon filled with milk eggs and vinegar!
<lgk> crap..
<lgk> now all flash embedded files are just blank boxes...
<tweak> it'll save you bandwidth!
<lgk> lol
<lgk> time for another bowl
<tweak> thank it
<tweak> pick it, pack it, fire it up come along.. and take a hit from the bong
<holycow> lgk: restart firefox?
<holycow> you can remove the .so to get rid of that problem
<tweak> uninstall firefox and re-install using synaptic?
<holycow> no no
<holycow> just delete the .so he put in that plugin folder
<tweak> olaf!
<tweak> here's the strange part
<lgk> well
<lgk> here's the thing
<lgk> i haven't done anything
<lgk> i was opening konq
<lgk> to a youtube page to get the link to the flash download
<tweak> initially when i installed google earth it ran but the graphics were cutting in and out and then it would fail. after playing with xorg.conf it won't even start now. I've reverted to default settings but still same thing
<lgk> and now all flash is blank ;d
<eagles0513875> !enter | lgk
<ubottu> lgk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<holycow> lgk: uh what?
<holycow> i told you to dwonload it from adobe.com
 * tweak worships the holdcow
 * tweak worships the holycow
<lgk> lol
<holycow> just go there with firefox and download the .tar.gz manually
<holycow> boobtube knows dick
<holycow> :)
<lgk> holy, when you dont have flash installed, a flash object will have a direct link to the download...
<lgk> thats what i was referring to why i went there :D
<holycow> yeah not always
<tweak> sometimes hitting it works
<holycow> thats brand new in the latest releaes
<lgk> mk, download tar.gz
<holycow> it installs the flash in your ~/.firefox/plugins dir
<holycow> you can actually put the .so in there
 * tweak holds off the hoards of people trying to remove the prime rib from holycow
<holycow> it will then only work for your account ... /usr/lib/firefox..whatever/plugins/  is for all the users on your system
<eagles0513875> tweak: thats off topic btw
<holycow> tweak, we have world class anal ops here
<holycow> you will get in trouble if you so  much as get a syllable off topic
<holycow> not kidding
<holycow> but you know
<tweak>  /apologize
<holycow> when we have spammers for an hour
<holycow> they won't do jack
<lgk> i like to
<eagles0513875> im not an im im just watching ur back side
<lgk> use one liners
<lgk> also for my speech
<lgk> enter key
<lgk> is my best friend ;d
<eagles0513875> holycow:  that is y u do ! op it alerts any and all ops
<eagles0513875> lgk: they dont like it in here
<lgk> seems like only you dont :(
<tweak> :(
<tweak> lgk any luck on the chipset?
<lgk> hell na
<lgk> :/
<tweak> i hear ya
<tweak> it's like the rarest chipset ever or something
<lgk> hahaha
<lgk> and it's onboard, sad part
<lgk> ;/
<lgk> is yours pretty old?
<tweak> yup totally
<lgk> this box is an old ass emachines lol
<holycow> oh that old
<tweak> ? dunno... 3.02ghz processor
<holycow> you may need an older driver than the i810 ... but maybre not
<lgk> this is 2.5ghz, 512mb
<eagles0513875> what chipset lgk
<holycow> oh thats not bad
<lgk> sec..
<lgk> what was that cmd holycow
<lgk> lcpis
<lgk> ?
<eagles0513875> lspci
<tweak> 3.02ghz 1GB here
<tweak> thinking bout upgrading to dual core
<lgk> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated GraphicsController (rev 02)
<tweak> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<lgk> i got a 2.6 athlon x2 dualcore
<lgk> soooo fuckin nice
<lgk> :D
<tweak> that line is almost a swear i've searched it so much
<lgk> goign from single core 512mb to dual core 4gb is z0mg!~
<eagles0513875> lol
<tweak> how hot can a processor get before it fries?
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> went from single core athlon 64 2ghz 3200+ to an intel core 2 quad q9550 2.83ghz with 12mb l2 cache and 8gb of ram lol
<tweak> hey i think i have a c64 300baud modem kicking around somewhere
<tweak> lol
<lgk> i need a motorola surfboard cable modem
<lgk> got onE?
<lgk> ~ :D
<tweak> RCA here
<lgk> i borrowed my girls moms when her comp took a dump, i plugged it into our cable outlet for shits n giggles, we got highspeed cable :D
<lgk> free~
<lgk> old building, i think the cable system is ran throughout
<eagles0513875> wtf
<eagles0513875> u lucky bastard
<lgk> very
<lgk> just need the modem
<lgk> had to give it back D
<lgk> im back on piggybacked wireless
<eagles0513875> darn
<eagles0513875> what was the download and upload speeds
<tweak> i know how to fix our chipset issue
<lgk> typical comcasy for my area, i was upwards of 2mb downs from m$ site (i live in wa state)
<lgk> didn't test out up
<lgk> typical down off torrents was 200-400k sec
<tweak> i get 600 sometimes
<lgk> i jus too lazy to sace $20 for a modem ;d bud sacks more important
<lgk> save*
<eagles0513875> damn im on bout a 6mbps down and 1.5 up on comcast back in houston
<lgk> i've never had any file down at 6mb :D
 * tweak gags
<eagles0513875> lol im here on an island in the mediterranean in europe and i have 10mbps down and 512 up
<eagles0513875> and 80gb monthly download
<lgk> your limited?
 * tweak is in Canada
<holycow> eagles0513875: do you mind me asking where?
<lgk> wtf
<eagles0513875> island of malta
<lgk> eagles do you get 10mbs download speedS?
<tweak> it's -30 outside!
<holycow> malta? nice
<eagles0513875> ya lgk im hopping that my webhosting business with time will branch off into another cable isp since there is only 1 cable isp
<eagles0513875> just about lgk
<eagles0513875> holycow:  its 60 miles south of scicily
<bazhang> lgk, watch the language
<holycow> eagles0513875: awesome :)
<lgk> ...?
<holycow> hehe
<lgk> language?
<bazhang> !wtf | lgk
<tweak> bad boy
<ubottu> lgk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lgk> wtf = what the fudge! duh! :D lol
<lgk> sorry
<lgk> ;d
<holycow> ah here we go
<bazhang> !enter | lgk
<ubottu> lgk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eagles0513875> come into offtopic
<tweak> so to fix our chipset issue.....
<lgk> !blow me | bazhang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blow me
<bazhang> !ops | lgk
<ubottu> lgk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<lgk> OH NOES
<tweak> we just need to buy a new videocard
<lgk> ban me.
<lgk> lol
<lgk> true tweak
<holycow> heh
<holycow> right on dude, i do the same
<lgk> i needa find a decent slimprofile for my dual core setup
<eagles0513875> lgk:  you dont wanna mess around with ops
<holycow> no one caares about ops
<tweak> they can make you dissappear
<holycow> being banned from here is not a threat of any kind
<lgk> lol seriously ;d
<tweak> lol
<lgk> if i get banned im not gonna /wrist or anythign ;/
<lgk> mybe shed a tear, MAYUBE
<holycow> lol
<holycow> dude just msg me if you are banned i'll help
<holycow> by then i'll be banned too
<lgk> lol
<tweak> along with me]
<eagles0513875> its super hard to get unbanned
<lgk> there's too many workarounds to get back in...
<eagles0513875> been trying to get myselff unbanned from motu and dev irc channels
<holycow> who cares
<lgk> but is it worth the 5 seconds to get around the ban? no :D
<eagles0513875> not in relation to ubuntu channels
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you've been told not to discuss your bans in here
<lgk> OFFTOPIC!
<ikonia> eagles0513875: this is why you are banned as you cannot follow simple instructions
<lgk> BAN PLZ
<tweak> hahaha
<lgk> !ops | OFFTOPIC DISCUSSION
<holycow> no discuss them
<ubottu> OFFTOPIC DISCUSSION: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<ikonia> lgk: thats not needed
<ikonia> lgk: stop that
<lgk> ...
<lgk> is this channel really this lame?
<holycow> no one can stop you from discussing your bans
<ikonia> lgk: if you don't like it - leave
<holycow> yoru bans are your right to discuss all you want
<holycow> ignore them
<lgk> are you apart of saftey patrol ikonia?
<lgk> LoL
<tweak> man
<tweak> worse than disney
<bazhang> lgk, stop
<lgk> wtf is up with you people
<lgk> seriously tweak
<lgk> lol
<lgk> BUKLE UP
<lgk> SAFTEY PATROL
<lgk> BEWARE
<Eutychus> hello room. where can i find the md5 hash check for  kubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso? i looked on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes but didnt fint it.
<lgk> OH NOES
<lgk> I DONT KNOW BETTER
<lgk> PLZ TEACH MEZ
<eagles0513875> perm ban is on the way
<eagles0513875> hi ikonia
<ikonia> eagles0513875: hello
<tweak> i've been trying to figure out this stupid intel chipset all darn day
<eagles0513875> i tried to warn him
<eagles0513875> idiot didnt listen
<ikonia> eagles0513875: please leave it
<eagles0513875> O_o
<tweak> i just want to run google earth that's all
<eagles0513875> !google earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<holycow> ikonia: i can guarantee you one thing
<holycow> you and all the other ops
<eagles0513875> tweak: purge what you already have
<tweak> how do you mean?
<antiquark> Does Akonadi actually work? Or are the Kubuntu packages broken?
<tweak> sudo apt-get remove googlearth?
<tweak> eagles?
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get purge google earth or how ever its spelled
<eagles0513875> !info google earth
<ubottu> earth is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<eagles0513875> !info googleearth
<ubottu> Package googleearth does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> tweakedeh: did u install it form source
<totallystumped> googleearth4.3
<bazhang> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<totallystumped> no from binary
<kishore> are there any planned updates to the koffice2 beta packages?
<kishore> or do i have to build from source to try it?
<ubuntu> hello?
<totallystumped> hello
<totallystumped> GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<nomingo> lol i just installed this thing :P
<totallystumped> which thing?
<nomingo> kubuntu
<nomingo> neat toy so far
<Eutychus> hello... where can i find the md5 hash check for  kubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso? i looked on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes but didnt fint it.
<eagles0513875> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eagles0513875> Eutychus: is that what you are looking for
<nomingo> oh this is a place for questions?
<totallystumped> will someone install google earth to verify that it runs properly in ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> nomingo: yes
<eagles0513875> !ask | nomingo
<ubottu> nomingo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Eutychus> i dled kubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso and i cant find the md5 hash to verify it.
<Eutychus> i meant the md5 sum on the website.
<nomingo> !ask how do i get my ov511 webcam working?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> nomingo: just ask your question in here and if anyone knows the answer they will help
<ian_> Morning, I'm still having problems with kde 4.2 RC and kwin, has anyone else experianced or heard of problems with this release?
<nomingo> how do i get and verify if my "ov511" webcam is working?
<p_quarles> Eutychus: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.10/release/MD5SUMS
<p_quarles> Eutychus: hint: I only googled the name of the .iso you mentioned ;)
<Eutychus> p_quarles, thank you,.
<ian_> nomingo: is that from an eeepc by any chance?
<nomingo> nope, its a relatively old but good webcam, d-link c100 and supposedly its driver is based on ov511 in linux according to various internet things
<ian_> nomingo: fair enough, just thought i reconised it..
<ian_> Can anyone help with some problems i'm having with kde 4.2 rc from the kubuntu-experimental repositories? or point me towards someone who can
<nomingo> this is as far as i got... http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=470
<Ace2016_-> Hi all
<Ace2016_-> where is kde4 installed to?
<noname> hello. how to add a user to sudoers file?
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a way to connect to a wifi network via terminal?
<ian_> Guest6596: i would have thought the best way is to add them to the admin group:
<ian_> Guest6596: sudo adduser $USER admiin
<ian_> *admin even
<Ace2016_-> ian_: doesn't sudo use the wheel group?
<Guest6596> ian_: permission denied :S
<ian_> Ace2016_-: i've always used the admin group - seems to work for me
<ian_> Guest6596: are you in the sudo group?
<Guest6596> ian_: i dont think so
<Guest6596> i simply add a new user to my distro
<Ace2016_-> Guest6596: you need to use the command with a user that can already use sudo
<Guest6596> to get default settings etc
<Ace2016_-> run the command as the old user
<Guest6596> Ace2016_-: how to do that? sudo -u <old_u> ?
<Ace2016_-> su oldusername, then use the old users password, then use sudo
<Guest6596> ok i do that
<Guest6596> so
<Guest6596> in the sudoers.tmp
<Guest6596> where i have to add my username?
<Ace2016_-> add yourself to the admin group
<Guest6596> $username ALL=(ALL) ALL    ?
<Ace2016_-> yea
<Ace2016_-> but change $username to your username
<Guest6596> yes
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<eagles0513875> hi yo yo yo ActionParsnip
<eagles0513875> im running into a really weird issue when vncing into my linux laptop
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: whats going on?
<eagles0513875> im using the real vnc viewer to connect using krfb on kde 4.2 rc1
<ActionParsnip> ok
<eagles0513875> the colors are ok but when i star moving around they turn relaly bright yellow and pink and what not and its super jittery
<eagles0513875> the text and what not is all blurry too
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: is it over Lan or wan/
<eagles0513875> lan
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you could try disabling compression
<ActionParsnip> and make the vncserver poll the whole screen
<kiefer> Is this the place to report bugs found when testing KDE 4.2?
<ActionParsnip> !bugs | kiefer
<ubottu> kiefer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<eagles0513875> kiefer: ask in kde channel they can link you cuz i dont remember the link off the top of my head
<JohnFlux> bugs.kde.org
<ActionParsnip> kiefer: there may be one for kde 4.2, I'd ask in #kde
<ActionParsnip> there you go
<JohnFlux> Or  Help->Report Bug   in every KDE program
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: the funny thing is bandwith isnt the issue its something else and i have vnc viewer set to use full colors
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: what about compression?
<kiefer> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i think its a setting on the client rather than the server
<nomingo> question, i'm watching video just fine in regular view, but whenever flashplayer goes fullscreen, the video gets realy slow even though the sounds is fine, its like watching a slideshow. any ideas?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: doesnt look like there is any
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: of course there is
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: is it the windows vnc client?
<eagles0513875> yes it is
<ActionParsnip> and what client is it?
<eagles0513875> its the vnc viewer free edition from real vnc
<eagles0513875> im using krfb on my linux laptop and connecting to it from a windows machine
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: here are the options for realvnc
<ActionParsnip> http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/man/vncviewer.html
<eagles0513875> do i need it on linux if im using krfb as the vnc server
<ActionParsnip> its for the client, the server takes the settings that the client is using
<ActionParsnip> you could also try another client like tightvnc maybe (also free) see if it acts the same
<eagles0513875> ok
<Tomatejc> I'm sorry, my english is very bad but #kubuntu-es is alone. I have Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 3.5. Kernel: 2.6.24-23-generic. I have a very annoy problem with sound. This problem appears when I upgrade kernel from 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-21. I did solve the problem with this blog: http://kkubasik.wordpress.com/2008/03/31/sound-problems-in-ubuntu-hardy/ but when I upgrade kernel to 2.6.24-23 this problem appears again and I can't solve it with that. Anyone
<Tomatejc>  can give me an advice?
<Tomatejc> I'm sorry again, my english is really really bad, I can read it, but writing it... well, you saw it ;)
<ActionParsnip> Tomatejc: are you using hardy or intrepid (lsb_release -a | grep -i code will tell you)
<Tomatejc> Ace2016_-: Hardy
<Tomatejc> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Tomatejc
<ubottu> Tomatejc: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> Tomatejc: try that and head back if you have no joy
<Tomatejc> "Activar el sistema de sonido" (enable the sound system) is ok
<Tomatejc> going to link
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: same issue with tight vnc
<Tomatejc> first ok, second ok
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: well now we know its your servers settings
<Tomatejc> in Kubuntu is "/lib/modules/" ?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: server setting on what krfb
<ActionParsnip> !info krftb
<ubottu> Package krftb does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info krfb
<ubottu> krfb (source: kdenetwork): Desktop Sharing for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 446 kB, installed size 688 kB
<eagles0513875> and yes it does btw the bot is wrong
<eagles0513875> but i dont have many options to change with it
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332705
<ActionParsnip> Tomatejc: what sound device does lspci say you have?
<Tomatejc> ActionParsnip: lspci ?
<eagles0513875> that explains alot lol
<eagles0513875> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<eagles0513875> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Tomatejc> ActionParsnip: it's big, wait a moment please
<Tomatejc> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d6059a384
<ActionParsnip> Tomatejc: ok so its an Intel Corporation 82801EB
<ActionParsnip> Tomatejc: go forth and websearch how to set it up, intel stuff is pretty supported
<Tomatejc> ActionParsnip: thank you, I'll try first install modules, I didn't with 2.6.24-23, maybe that's it
<ActionParsnip> Tomatejc: looks like the sound card doesnt like your kernel (if the numbers match) http://tehpost.blogspot.com/2008/07/ubuntu-no-sound-using-intel-corporation.html
<ActionParsnip> Tomatejc: looks like you may have to compile alsa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542259
<Tomatejc> ActionParsnip: I tried that (compile alsa), works first time (2.6.24.19 to 2.24.21), but didn't now (2.6.24.21 to 2.6.24.23)
<ActionParsnip> Tomatejc: you will need to recompile it for the new kernel ( i think )
<Tomatejc> ActionParsnip: I did it, but doesn't work =(
<ActionParsnip> hmm, id sit on the old kernel for now. If the older kernel serves you well theres no real need to upgrade
<Tomatejc> ActionParsnip: maybe that is the solution, back to 21
<ActionParsnip> and then try find some help for your sound card with that kernel. Does Intrepid not work for you?
<Tomatejc> ActionParsnip: I don't like KDE 4.1, doesn't work fine with my nVidia FX5200
<MinusSeven> just got on, are you talking about the problem of only one program being able to use sound at a time?
<ActionParsnip> i seee
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: no, its no sound in a particular hardy kernel
<Tomatejc> MinusSeven: no, all Kubuntu
<MinusSeven> ok
<MinusSeven> I had a problem with only one program at a time being able to use sound
<MinusSeven> but works fine in Ubuntu
<Eutychus> hello again. i am not very good at this. i have dled kubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso onto my hd. i have checked it with md 5 and the hash numbers check. when i try to burn it as a dvd no matter if it is nero, infrarecorder or deepburner the finished product is the ubuntu  8.10 cd disk. 4gigs dl but only 780 megs burn. does anyone know what i am doing wrong?
<Eutychus> i am wasting dvds
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: did you md5 check the image before burning?
<Eutychus> yes
<ActionParsnip> what speed did you burn at?
<MinusSeven> another thing I found weird was, in the clock settings, I put in an ntp server, and it couldn't contact it
<Eutychus> it burns at about 4-5x
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: thats ok, can it go slower?
<Eutychus> i think so.
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: are you burning the image with a windows operating system?
<Eutychus> yes
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: its not an ubuntu problem
<Eutychus> :(
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: its a windows issue, head over to ##windows
<ActionParsnip> your windows OS is having issues burning an ISOfile
<Eutychus> do i tell them the same thing that i told you?
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: its great you md5 checked it though, most people dont then moan when the installer fails
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: yes, the 780Mb of 4Gb burned is exactly what they need to know
<Eutychus> thanx actionparsnip... i am changing the window to windows.
<Eutychus> i really like kubuntu btw.
<MinusSeven> it doesn't have a self checker like some distros have
<MinusSeven> I think eventually kubuntu will have to be bigger than what fits on a cd
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: I thought there was a verify cd on the first boot screen of kubuntu (before going to desktop)
<MinusSeven> could be
<MinusSeven> what about my problem of putting in an NTP server address in the clock settings, and it says it can't connect to it?
<ActionParsnip> people need to md5 too, many dont
<MinusSeven> I thought it could be a firewall problem, but its outgoing
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: can you telnet to the servers port?
<MinusSeven> haven't tried
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: worth a crack
<MinusSeven> what if I try and it doesn't work?
<MinusSeven> I shouldn't need to enable any incoming ports should I?
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: i dunno if ntp will connect with telnet but its worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: well the request for time goes into the ntp
<ActionParsnip> so i'd imagine so
<MinusSeven> i'll go try some things
<MinusSeven> be back later
<cuznt> i know how to md5 check in windows
<cuznt> how do you md5 check in kde?
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cuznt> ty
<Tomatejc> ActionParsnip: well, I can't solve it
<Tomatejc> thanks a lot anyway
<Eutychus> reHello. the windows guys say that the iso is inflated. when i checked the iso with winrar their was only 480k of info stored in the iso even though windows sez that the iso is taking up 4 gigs on the hd. i must be doing something wrong or am not smart enough to figure it out. how do i get a dvd of kubuntu?
<fildo> was hardy before ibex?
<ActionParsnip> fildo: yes
<ActionParsnip> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ActionParsnip> fildo: its easy to work out, hardy is 8.04, released on 4th month 08
<ActionParsnip> fildo: intrepid is 8.10, released on 10th moth 08
<ActionParsnip> *month
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: where are you getting the iso from?
<fildo> ActionParsnip: thnx. nah i have ibex and hardy. i just grabbed  the wrong cd when i installed . lol
<fildo> all good .
<Eutychus> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/dvd/kubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: good choice
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: i'd try the http method, just to test
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: torrents assign the space then populate the empty file with data which is consistant with what the windows guys are on about
<Eutychus> someone mentioned that i should try imgburn and see if that will work.
<Eutychus> ic. i was putting ubuntu on my friends laptop and really messed it up when trying to convert ubuntu to kubuntu.
<faileas> >_>
<Eutychus> that is why i would rather just have the dvd.
<faileas> Eutychus: the difference between the two is a single metapackage
<faileas> you can probably find a guide to snip out the bits you don't need
<ActionParsnip> Eutychus: try downloading via ftp / http instead of torrents, it may give you a better image
<SlimeyPete> you should have been able to just do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Eutychus> k.
<faileas> ActionParsnip: that seems wierd, torrents do check the file automatically
<faileas> (what's the issue again? ;p)
<ksa-24> Hello
<cortney> anyone know if it's possible to enable kde desktop effects in a virtualbox install of kubuntu in windows vista? (uhh.. ya..)
<ikonia> cortney: no
<cortney> compiz won't work either?
<ikonia> cortney: there is no direct access to the video hardware
<ActionParsnip> faileas: its burning about 800Mb then stopping, winrar shows the data in the iso as less
<faileas> cortney: IIRC at the moment virtualbox dosen't support opengl, which is what both kwin's compositing engine and compiz needs
<faileas> checked the md5 sum?
<cortney> uhh, it says it supports opengl
<cortney> little box "enable opengl support"
<faileas> cortney: it uses opengl to wrap dx IIRC
 * Eutychus will try dling from http
<faileas> but the guests don't support it
<faileas> either that or it was windows only
<cortney> *cough* direct rendering: Yes
<ActionParsnip> cortney: you could always ask in #vbox, maybe they know a thing or 3
<faileas> its been a while since i used it
<cortney> this could be really cool ;)
<faileas> *but* i'm quite sure its in the manual that it dosen't work
<ActionParsnip> cortney: or just try it, see what you get
<ActionParsnip> cortney: you can always uninstall it
<faileas> (i was running it on a windows box. bloody thing kept crashing, well more than usual)
<cortney> already going to, after I update to rc4.2... this isn't my comp.. i'm setting it up obviously for some numbskull girl ;)
<ActionParsnip> cortney: i doubt they'll need compiz as a new user
<ActionParsnip> cortney: but its you setting it up, go crazy
<cortney> only takes a couple minutes to setup anyway..
<faileas> cortney: i hope it isn't the one mentioned on slashdot ;p
<cortney> ? what one mentioned on /.
<faileas> lol
<faileas> she bought a dell with ubuntu... and dropped out of school cause of that ;p
<faileas> (cause she's too dumb to use OOo or call tech support ;p)
<cortney> haha.. that's retarded..
<faileas> lettme grab the link. its periphrally on topic anyway ;p
<cortney> I already messed it up once trying to enabled desktop effects in kde after live install without updates, resulted in a black screen...
<Forrest_G> retarded is as retarded does
<cortney> thank ubuntu for recovery consoles...
<faileas> http://www.wkowtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9667184
<faileas> lol
<ikonia> faileas: it's not on topic
<faileas> ikonia: my bad then
<afd_> hi! It's not possible to compile plasmoids with the 4.1.96 packages. Is there an ETA when will this be fixed?
<cortney> I can confirm that
<cortney> can't compile plasmoids in 4.1.96
<ActionParsnip> faileas: its offtopic but funny
<afd_> I need at least 3 non-bundled plasmoids to feel at home on kde 4.2! I'll have a seisure atack if they don't come soon :-)
<cuznt> whats a non bundled plasmoid.
<ikonia> try using stable product versions ?
<cuznt> i know what a plasmoid is
<cortney> and I personally use two ruby ones... which doesn't work in rc1 but was fixed a couple days after it was released...
<afd_> ikonia: let's not get into kde 4.1 discussions, they're not worthy
<ikonia> I'm not - I'm saying if you want stuff to work, use the stable versions
<ikonia> complaining that development releases won't work won't get you very far
<cortney> or svn if you have the space
<afd_> cortney: non-bundled = stuff I need to compile
<cuznt> man so much i need to learn
<cuznt> they dont make brain sponges anymore do they?
<cortney> I know afd_.. I'm trying to convert a ruby plasmoid to c++, but I can't get it to compile using the examples and other cmakelist files from others in playground
<afd_> ikonia: it is my duty as a user to complain. Don't you work in IT?
<ikonia> afd_: don't be silly please
<cortney> cmake fails saying the cmake compiler isn't set... amongst other errors..
<cuznt> im just happy my card games were fixed
<afd_> ikonia: I'm just joking, don't take it too harsh. I'm a developer as well, so I know what it's like. I had a discussion yesterday on this channel and somebody said the updates are coming really soon now
<afd_> and saying "you have the source code, fix it" is not a solution. I don't have a year to learn how to fix a bug. I know exactly how much knowledge a developer needs to get things done, and I really appreciate that
<ikonia> afd_: so why are you asking when it will be fixed ?
<cortney> personally I'm used to building autoconf packages not cmake ones so it's new to me..
<afd_> ikonia: because I'm like a kid on christmas :)
<afd_> there are some goodies but I can't get them
<cortney> afd_ how does it fail for you?
<cortney> cmake errors?
<ikonia> afd_: what do you expect the channel to do ? - speak to the developer/package maintainer
<afd_> yesterday somebody on this channel told me the packages were compiling and they'll come soon. I came here today to ask when will they be finished
<ikonia> afd_: speak to the package maintainer
<afd_> cortney: something about a plasma cmake file from the system being changed
<afd_> ikonia: I'll not go that far, I thought somebody on the channel knew... sorry to be a pain the ass
<cortney> hmm afd_, mind if I ask, how'd you install the dev tools for plasmoids? (one at a time or some virtual package?)
<afd_> cortney: I'm not developing plasmoids, I'm trying to compile some from kde-look.org
<afd_> I've had them compiled with the previous kde 4.2 beta, and when I upgraded plasma would breka
<afd_> break
<afd_> I've erased my ~/.kde folder and now I have a new profile, but I can't compile them
<afd_> http://dpaste.com/109753/
<afd_> this is the error I get
<afd_> I don't exactly remember which package you need to compile plasmoids... something like kdeworkspace-dev, I think
<afd_> and cmake
<afd_> and the rest of -dev packages
<cortney> oh afd_ that's a problem with the package
<cortney> afd_ edit the CMakeLists.txt file, remove that line
<afd_> cortney: no, not true
<cortney> the error explains it kind of, there is plasma is now part of kdelibs
<cortney> that is...*
<afd_> look at line 9
<cortney> yeah findPlasma is now depricated
<cortney> and the cmakefile uses it because it hasn't been updated
<afd_> exactly my problem :) that cmake file needs to be updated
<afd_> but it's a system file, it's not a part of the plasmoid
<cortney> you can do it, it's fairly easy, it's not learning a whole new language
<cortney> read the error, it provides instructions
<cortney> remove that line, scan it for any ocurrences of those varibles and change them where applicable, then retry
<afd_> I'm not worried about a new language, I'm worried about the libraries that come with it :)
<afd_> ok, let me try
<afd_> if you say it will be easy
<cortney> it'll take 2 minutes tops
<afd_> cortney: sorry, I can't fix it. The FindPlasma.cmake file just raises the error and says that file is not needed anymore. I've changed the CMakeLists.txt file from the plasmoid source to delete the find_package(Plasma REQUIRED) line and I still get the error
<afd_> sorry, user fault
<afd_> there was another CMakeLists.txt file, in the applet root
<afd_> :)
<cortney> so it works now ? ;)
<afd_> no... now the build fails... probably the library is not defined
<afd_> I'm gonna read the FindPlasma.cmake again to figure out what I need to include in that make file
<cortney> Plasma should be part of kdelibs...
<cortney> might want to ask in #plasma-devel or something
<afd_> it doesn't find some header file, probably the location was not included
<cortney> or the header file has changed location
<afd_> In file included from /tmp/adjustableclock_0.9/applet/plasma-adjustableclock.cpp:21:
<afd_> /tmp/adjustableclock_0.9/applet/plasma-adjustableclock.h:36:40: error: libplasmaclock/clockapplet.h: No such file or directory
<cortney> again, #plasma-devel or #plasma, they may be able to give you a hint
<afd_> ok, thanks
<cortney> brb, booting 4.2rc1
<IndigoJo> hi everyone
<IndigoJo> does anyone know if the intrepid packages for KDE 4.2rc1 have finished building yet?
<wsjunior> how can i pair my bluetooth phone with my laptop from command line?
<wsjunior> could anybody tell me how to pair bluetooth devices with kubuntu from the command line?
<wsjunior> hello?
<wsjunior> could anybody tell me how to pair bluetooth devices with kubuntu from the command line?
<e66> Hello, I am downloading intrepid repo dvd.I want to extract those dvds in a local folder then use the local files as apt source so that I can install by synaptic or apt. How can I make a local repository in hard disk?
<wsjunior> i cant believe i gonna have to install gnome tools to have such feature.. damn :/
<wsjunior> e66: use APTonCD
<wsjunior> e66: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<e66> wsjunior: I dont want to burn those iso. because thsoe dvd willbe corrupted soon.
<kusanagi_> im running kde right now... but when i run "sudo aptitude show kde" in status says "not installed"
<kusanagi_> how is that possible? :S
<e66> kusanagi_:  you are in kubuntu-desktop.and you arerunning kdm.
<kusanagi_> so i dont need to install it?
<kusanagi_> i mean... shouldnt it be useful for something?
<kusanagi_> :)
<e66> kusanagi_: when you install kubuntu-desktop everything is installed
<kusanagi_> so kde is some kind of metapackage like kubuntu-desktop?
<e66> better check kubuntu-desktop
<e66> kusanagi_: is it your name or taken from kyo's last name? :P
<z55> can one of you tell me if the ./configure command works?
<z55> on kde
<lantjie> hey guys
<lantjie> how is it going
<lantjie> ?
<e66> z55:  ./configure normally  configures the source tree that is in thecurrent directory.
<kusanagi_> e66, no ghost in the shell :) major motoko kusanagi
<lantjie> i have a question
<z55> e66: can u use this command
<z55> ?
<kusanagi_> i know that im running kde 4.1 but how do i know kde's version?
<lantjie> how must i mount a iso file
<convidado> ola
<lantjie> can you guys please help me
<e66> !pm | z55
<ubottu> z55: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tweak> anyoneever patched a kernel?
<marek_> hi, i added a user with userad, i created a password, but i cannot connect from other host via ssh... what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dominique> Thx.
<slow-motion> hi
<charles__> zfg
<charles__> pagina brasil
<charles__> sala brasil
<genii> charles__: /join #ubuntu-br
<charles__> obrigado genii
<charles__> ajuda na configuraçao da placa de video fx 5200
<Pici> !br | charles__
<ubottu> charles__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<charles__> jatentei de tudo ativar pelos restritos num ta ficando bao
<bazhang> charles__, english here
<MMinerva> chi parla italiano
<bazhang> #ubuntu-it
<charles__> pode ser em qualquer lingua
<charles__> pra isso tenho tradutor
<bazhang> charles__, /join #ubuntu-br
<alfteck> hi all
<charles__> to fazendo a perguta la mais ninguem
<Knysliux001> Hi. is there any GUI to manage samba shares in Kubuntu Intrepid?
<gymkolker> clear
<gymkolker> echo
 * genii hands gymkolker a coffee
<genii> Hm. Odd
<tobor> hi all, foolish questio, i just tried to get the bash source package with "apt-get install source bash"  didn't work. I was under the impression that it wouldwork.  can someone hand me a clue?
<serenity> hi
<genii> tobor: apt-get source bash
<serenity> i'm using kde4.2rc1 but can't add google gadgets.
<tobor> genii: gracias!
 * tobor hands genii a taco or a beef-n-chicken burrito. 
<tobor>  its lunchtime here. :-)
<genii> tobor: You'll then need to un-compress the file, cd into the dir it makes and do the usual compiling steps
<tobor> roger. I can manage that (most days anyway, provided not too many margaritas the night before.. :-) )
 * genii munches on burritos
<Torch> what do i do if i don't have the folder view plasmoid anymore after upgrade to 4.2rc1?
<Torch> nm. found it.
<darkdelusions> I really wish I could find a local retailer who would price match Amazon :) but that is never gonna happen
<diretrix> boa tarde! estou no Brasil, só falo e escrevo em portugues. Podem me dizer se estou no lugar certo pra tal?
<Pici> !br | diretrix
<ubottu> diretrix: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<diretrix> grato
<gdedomenico> I had an error while upgrading to KDE 4.2-RC1 from kubuntu 8.10 (KDE 4.1.3). The installation of python-kde4 failed trying to replace /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/plasma.so because it also belongs to python-plasma and anotherone with kdebase-workspace-libs which failed to replace /usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/krdb_clearlibrarypath. Automatic recovery failed. I tried dpkg -- configure -a but some dependencies are not configured for
<gdedomenico> I can't start KDE anymore
<hyper_ch> damn, the nVidia driver 180.06 have issues... a lot runs much better but FF runs worse :(
<mnid> Добрый вечер ^_^
<hyper_ch> !ru | mnid
<ubottu> mnid: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mnid> senks
<gdedomenico> ok i discovered --force-overwrite option... it goes much better now...
<max_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<serenity> all kde4.2rc1 users: are google gadgets working for you?
<JontheEchidna> serenity: nope, google gadgets needs to pass a security review before we can build against it
<JontheEchidna> so plasma doesn't have GG support yet
<JontheEchidna> you can follow progress of the review here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/google-gadgets/+bug/314778
<serenity> JontheEchidna: so it will be included although feature freeze is over
<JontheEchidna> ubuntu hasn't entered feature freeze yet
<serenity> JontheEchidna: sure, my fault. Thought of kde
<JontheEchidna> :-)
<serenity> thanks for the info
<velga> ухты, тут еще кто-то есть)
<velga> всем привет!
<urmel291> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Danu> Hello please anyone knows how to convert wmv to avi?, i used this command : mencoder infile.wmv -ofps 23.976 -ovc lavc -oac copy -o outfile.avi but it didn't work
<MikeH> Hrm, I'm having issues with my desktop effects, I can no longer enable them since they crashed, I've since rebooted to no avail
<MikeH> I'm using an ati card with the fglrx drivers
<Jason_CO> hi folks -- i just recently installed the KDE4.2 beta2 packages on my intrepid system - having a bit of a fit with compiz however
<Jason_CO> it had not been working right in 4.1 so i had it disabled and was using the normal kde stuff - i try to install it now and im getting an error
<genii> Compiz and KDE4 don't play nice together, since KDE4 now has compositing effects builtin
<Jason_CO> ok --
<Jason_CO> so what do i do?
<Jason_CO> how do i theme and stuff?
<Jason_CO> heres the specific error im getting
<Jason_CO> compiz-kde:
<Jason_CO>  Depends: libplasma2 but it is not going to be installed
<dominik_g> hi, do you really need compiz? kwin provides some compositing effects too (simply right click on some window decoration and go to settings)
<Jason_CO> well.. i just tried that and i don thave a settings option
<Jason_CO> i like for example the desktop cube
<urmel291> Jason_CO: Go to "System Settings" -> Desktop
<genii> Jason_CO: I'm currently still running 3.5.10 so not much help on this specific issue. You could try asking in #compiz-fusion channel
<urmel291> Jason_CO: u can configure kwin's effects there (with KDE 4.2 it also has a cube effect)
<Jason_CO> ok
<Jason_CO> thanks -- im looking at it there
<dominik_g> I have a question on my own: I am experiencing some issue with plasma having installed the 4.2 RC 1 packages from ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental. I cannot add plasmoids to the desktop. The respective widget just hangs. Should I report this problem, and if yes, where?
<urmel291> dominik_g: any plasmoid or a specific one?
<urmel291> domini_g: i have no problem adding for example an analagous clock to the desktop
<dominik_g> Well, I tried a bunch. It hanged with all of them.
<dominik_g> Strangely enough, I can add plasmoids to the panel without any problem.
<dominique> Can someone recommend me a graphical ftp client for kde4? kftpgrabber is buggy (crashes after processing multiple uploads)
<dominik_g> I just tried the analagous clock: same problem.
<urmel291> dominik_g: strange... have u tried with a test user and empty .kde?
<dominik_g> urmel291: You are right, I should have tried that already. I will check this..
<Jason_CO> the kde effects are not really up to what im looking for - -compiz and emerald work great on my laptop -- anyone know why compiz-kde keeps throwing the error?
<Jason_CO> compiz-kde:
<Jason_CO>  Depends: libplasma2 but it is not going to be installed
<Jason_CO> '
<dominik_g> I have now checked my plasma problem with a test account and adding plasmoids is working fine! Thanks for your help!
<Jason_CO> and what to do about it --
<urmel291> dominik_g: no problem... must be a problem with some config file then
<Jason_CO> i tried looking at the libplasma2 in synaptic -- its actually got libplasma3 installed
<genii> dominique: I'm partial to filezilla for firefox, it's platform-independent
<Jason_CO> if i try to un-install it -- it tries to wipe out all the 4.2 stuff
<dominik_g> urmel291: Exactly... I am trying to track this down now...
<urmel291> dominik_g: good luck
<mefisto__> dominique: I just use konqueror for ftp
<dominik_g> Jason_CO: I think your problem has to do with an incompatibility (of the packages) of compiz-kde and kde 4.2 (you are using kde 4.2, isn't it?)
<dominique> Can someone recommend me a graphical ftp client for kde4? kftpgrabber is buggy (crashes after processing multiple uploads)
<Jason_CO> yes - -im using kde4.2 beta 2
<Jason_CO> dominik_g: recomend filezilla
<Jason_CO> works great
<dominik_g> we have two dominik/que... :)
<zac_> how do you mount .iso files
<Jason_CO> oops -- sorry
<Haza> Gentlemen.. I have an issue with my sound card. I have both onboard sound and a 5.1 Soundblaster. It would seem that my Kubuntu has picked up both the onboard and the 5.1 but defaults to using the onboard sound. How might i default to using the 5.1 instead?
<zac_> what program do is there for mounting .iso files
<Jason_CO> dominique:  recommend filezilla
<SlimeyPete> Haza: disable the onboard in the BIOS?
<SlimeyPete> 's probably the most effective way
<dominique> Jason_CO: Thank you :)
<Haza> SlimeyPete: Not a bad idea and i had already actually thought of that but can you believe if i do then the system goes nuts (I think the motherboard may be a little cheesed)
<mefisto__> Haza: I had the same problem. this is how to set default soundcard: first find the name of the card you want as default with: cat /proc/asound/modules
<zac_> Is there a program like Daemon Tools, or Alcohol 120% for mounting .ISO files on kubuntu nightly ????
<Haza> Just to be sure.... im guessing im right in thinking my OS picked up my 5.1 if i look at KMix and can choose from two cards on the pulldown
<Haza> One being my 5.1 PCI card
<urmel291> zac_: "sudo mount -o loop <file>.iso /mnt"
<Haza> mefisto__: Im listening
<SlimeyPete> yeah, sounds about right
<mefisto__> then edit alsa-base: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Haza> mefisto__: Right, checking it out now
<zac_> urmel291: do i have to put home/zac/desktop/filename ?
<mefisto__> at the end of that file, add "options snd-<soundcard-name> index=0"
<urmel291> zac_: if the iso image is on your desktop yes: /home/zac/Desktop/filename
<mefisto__> Haza: index=0 will be the default soundcard
<zac_> urmel291: it is on my desktop, but idk the exact file name of it, is there anyways for me to get the exact name ???
<urmel291> zac_: use "ls /home/zac/Desktop" (if that's the right directory) to see which files are on ur desktop
<raidenovich> when i download a package with "sudo aptitude download **************" where is it saved?
<Pici> raidenovich: the current directory.
<urmel291> zac_: i guess filename is the label of the icon though
<raidenovich> ah, nice
<raidenovich> thanks Pici
<Haza> mefisto__: Just to doublecheck before i commit the changes to the file....
<zac_> urmel291:
<zac_> zac@Black-feet:~$ ls /home/zac/Desktop
<zac_> poweriso-1.3.tar.gz  W7.iso
<Haza> you said snd-<soundcard-name>
<Haza> my sound card is called..... "snd_emu10k1"
<zac_> i want to mount the W7.iso file
<sidney> how do i get a list of the channels
<urmel291> zac_: so the filename is W7.iso, use "sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/W7.iso /mnt" to mount it into /mnt
<Haza> Im guessing i want to replace that one line above so it looks like..... options snd_emu10k1 index=0
<mefisto__> Haza: ok so make it "options snd_emu10k1 index=0" (without the quotes)
<Haza> mefisto__: Just making sure mate ;)
<zac_> it says its mounted
<genii> zac_: Actually you'll need likely: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop isoname.iso /mountpoint
<zac_> now where do i go to view the .iso file ?
<mefisto__> Haza: and you can add the other soundcard too if you like, make it index=1
<Haza> mefisto__: Well the onboard sound card works. but its just basic and i have this PCI 5.1 just sitting there doing nothing and lovely 5.1 speakers to go with it :)
<Haza> mefisto__: So im guessing i need to restart my sound process or something
<urmel291> genii: don't think it's necessary anymore
<urmel291> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<genii> zac_: The iso contents will be listed in the dir /mnt if it was the command you executed just earlier from urmel291
<mefisto__> Haza: correct. what you've done determines the order the modules will load on boot
<Haza> And thats what decided the default eh?
<genii> urmel291: Ah, nice.
<Haza> mefisto__:  So... last (hopefully) question... What is the command to restart my sound system without rebooting the whole machine?
<mefisto__> Haza: there's also the asoundconf command, but the alsa-base edit works always and is fully permanent (see "asoundconf --help")
<mefisto__> Haza: I don't think restarting the sound system will do it. the modules need to be reloaded, like on boot up
<mefisto__> Haza: but you can try
<Haza> mefisto__: sudo ./alsa-utils restart        <--- look good?
<Haza> in the /etc/init.d/ dir
<Jason_CO> ok -- im back from talking to the compiz-fusion people -- they say that somehow (unknown how) libplasma3 has somehow gotten installed on my system inplace of libplasma 2 -- apparently libplasma3 is part of jaunty -- not intrepid -- ive followed the instructions on the kubuntu website for installing kde4.2beta2 -- (add the ppa etc) now what do i do?
<mefisto__> Haza: I don't have alsa-utils on my system. I can do "sudo alsa reload" or "sudo alsa force-reload" if something has stopped the audio and won't release it
<raidenovich> is it normal that when i download a .deb file and want to give it to another computer with an usb stick that the second computer cant see the debian file?
<Haza> mefisto__: Well i tried the above command i said and got..
<Haza>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                                                                [ OK ] * Setting up ALSA...                                                                                                   [ OK ]
<sahil_> when is kde 4.2 scheduled
<Haza> Then i checked KMix and indeed the 5.1 was the defaul in the pull down
<Haza> But it looks like sound still comes from the onboard
<Haza> So i'll go with the system restart
<mefisto__> Haza: and what about cat /proc/asound/modules ? does the right one have a 0 ?
<stdin> sahil_: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule
<urmel291> Jason_CO: do u have libplasma2<sth>.deb in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<urmel291> raidenovich: no, that's not normal
<Jason_CO> urmel291: no
<urmel291> Jason_CO: have u tried "sudo apt-get install libplasma"?
<urmel291> Jason_CO: libplasma2, sorry
<Haza> mefisto__: Nope
<Haza> Its still at 1
<Haza> So a reboot
<Haza> ?
<Jason_CO> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Jason_CO>   libplasma2: Depends: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 but it is not going to be installed
<Jason_CO>               Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) but 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1 is to be installed
<mefisto__> Haza: I'm sure there's a way to unload/reload the modules rather than just restart them, but I don't know how, other than reboot
<Jason_CO> urmel291: theres a bunch more explaination that i can pastebin if u want me to
<urmel291> Jason_CO: right, i see the problem
<Haza> mefisto__: No worries mate. Ive just gone and shutdown all my apps / servers anyhow
<Jason_CO> urmel291: excellent
<Haza> So, i'll give it a try
<Haza> brb! o/
<urmel291> Jason_CO: Wait a sec
<Jason_CO> urmel291: no worries -- relaxin in my easychair
<urmel291> Jason_CO: KDE 4.2 needs libplasma3, it is in the PPA from where u got KDE 4.2
<Jason_CO> libplasma3 is installed - its not allowing compiz-kde to install cuz thats demanding libplasma2
<urmel291> Jason_CO: yes, since compiz-kde is not compiled for KDE 4.2
<clou> is ubuntu still gnome fixed or will they more and more better support kde?
<urmel291> Jason_CO: i don't see an easy solution to ur problem
<Jason_CO> for some odd reason compiz and kde4.2 work great on my laptop at work -- just cant get it to work here
<Jason_CO> is compiz-kde required to make compiz run on kde?
<Jason_CO> or do i have a diff issue there?
<urmel291> Jason_CO: yes, it is required as far as i know
<Jason_CO> ugh
<_mr_S> compiz can be started from the cli. check if you can start compiz this way.
<Jason_CO> working on it
<Haza> mefisto__: Ping
<_mr_S> oooops wrong channel
<mefisto__> Haza: how did it go?
<Haza> mefisto__: well... :)
<Haza> If i do... cat /proc/asound/modules
<Haza> I only have one sounds card now
<Haza> The onboard one
<Haza> this is confirmed by the lack of drop down in the KMix window
<mefisto__> Haza: so the onboard one didn't load at all? I have both mine in that alsa-base file, the second one is index=1
<Haza> mefisto__:  The onboard one did load but the PCI one did not
<mefisto__> Haza: so the wrong one is loaded
<Haza> the cat /proc/asound/modules yields....  0 snd_hda_intel
<Haza> and the PCIAnd the line i added was....... options snd_emu10k1 index=0
<Haza> -and the PCI < forget that
<Haza> if you like i can always pastebin the alsa-base file?
<mefisto__> Haza: sure
<Haza> mefisto__:  Two seconds
<mefisto__> Haza: maybe you should add both cards index=0 for default, index=1 for the onboard sound
<Haza> mefisto__: I was thinking the same thing
<nashk> hi
<Haza> mefisto__: http://pastebin.com/d41c76ac4
<Haza> So ill just add options snd_hda_intel index=1 at line 41?
<nashk> I'm not sure if this is kubunut related, but in my firefox, the I move the cursor, the page also moves with it as if I'm hodling downt he bar to the right. It's very annoying and it seems like the devs though it's a UI enhancement. Any idea how I can disable it his?
<Jason_CO> heres what happens when i try to start compiz from terminal (via fusion icon)
<Jason_CO> http://pastebin.ca/1310330
<mefisto__> Haza: yep
<_mr_S> from the file you have pasted, it seems to be an issue with GLX extension. Hav eyou configuerd your xorg.conf for compiz ?
<Jason_CO> not that im aware of -- how would i do this?
<Haza> mefisto__: Okay mate. Sounds good (no pun intended). I'll add the line and restart
<_mr_S> which card tyoe are you using nvidia or ati ?
<Haza> And grab a beer while im at it! :D
<Haza> brb
<mefisto__> something tells me Haza is australian
<Jason_CO> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<_mr_S> this is an intel card ( laptop or mainboard )
<Jason_CO> motherboard
<_mr_S> let me check something
<Jason_CO> ok - thanks for your help
<genii> so 865
<Jason_CO> ??
<_mr_S> take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-542565.html
<_mr_S> this might do the trick
<kids> nice to see everybody here
<Haza> mefisto__: Well mate that worked!
<mefisto__> Haza: great
<Haza> I have both cards again and the default is the 5.1
<Haza> mefisto__: You're a star mate! I owe you a beer if you ever happen to pass through Edinburgh ;)
<mefisto__> Haza: I suppose that means if you add more soundcards, you'd have to add them to alsa-base, or remove them all. otherwise the modules won't load
<Haza> Oh thats okay. Since i work in open source im pretty used to manually setting things :D
<mefisto__> Haza: I was guessing you were in australia, from the "mate" and the beer :)
<Haza> And usually in XML =/
 * Haza is an Englishman living in Scotland ;)
<Haza> mefisto__: Anyway, Thanks again. Now i can fully enjoy my music while i work again! :D
<mefisto__> Haza: np, glad to help
<slack__> hello is somebody on?
<ulysses__> hy, i want to install a plasmoid, but it requires ksgrd/SensorClient.h and ksgrd/SensorManager.h, what packages have i to install?
<slack__> ulysses
<slack__> have you instaled apt-file?
<ulysses__> yes
<jussi01> !tab | slack__
<ubottu> slack__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<slack__> search that with apt-file , it will say you what you need (sorry for my english)
<ulysses__> thanks for the help, and i also speak very bad english, i am from hungary:)
<slack__> ajjaja
<slack__> somebody has put in work pkgsrc of netbsd in *ubuntu??
<slack__> how i install pkgsrc in kubuntu , if i can't get "echo" bsd version?
<Hirngespenst> nahmt
<raidenovich> salut, how can i install a tar.bz2 file in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cplusplus> how could i find out the kubuntu version?
<rickest> cat /etc/*release*
<genii> cplusplus: lsb_reelease -a
<genii> bah typos, etc
<cplusplus> oh my kubuntu is old:
<balaram> hablas español
<cplusplus> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS"
<cplusplus> how could i update?
<balaram> hay alguien que hable español?
<cplusplus> will i need kubuntu live cd?
<cplusplus> to get kubuntu 8?
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<sts> hey all
<cplusplus> vincezo like luca toni?;)
<vincenzo> yes
<Tm_T> !es | balaram
<ubottu> balaram: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vincenzo> but i prefer del piero
<Tm_T> !it | vincenzo
<cplusplus> vincenzo, do you know his song?
<ubottu> vincenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Tm_T> !ot | cplusplus
<ubottu> cplusplus: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<vincenzo> ok thx
<cplusplus> vincenzo, chekc private msg
<balaram> alguien quiere hablar español, se puede?
<vincenzo> cooool
<genii> balaram: /join #ubuntu-es
<sts> byezzzz
<cplusplus> vincenzo, cool?
<cplusplus> vincenzo, ?
<ulysses__> hy again, i tried to install a plasmoid, but it requires SensorClient.h, and apt-file doesn't find it, can somebody help me, what di i have to install?
<mefisto__> ulysses__: I have hardy installed and it finds it: kdebase-dev: /usr/include/kde/ksgrd/SensorClient.h
<ulysses__> i have intrepid, and kdebase-dev is installed
<mefisto__> ksgrd sounds like it might be ksysguard
<ulysses__> in /usr/include/kde isn't ksgrd directory
<TheCil> someone here?
<mefisto__> ulysses__: it also finds (running hardy, remember) kdebase-workspace-dev: /usr/lib/kde4/include/ksgrd/SensorClient.h
<Aison> evening
<Aison> I tried to setup a vpn connection with openvpn. I create a new connection in kde network-manager, select vpn->openvpn->X509
<Aison> add the necessary keys
<Aison> but nothing works, I cant even see some status window that shows what goes wrong
<seba> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ulysses__> mefisto__, thanks, it works!
<mefisto__> ulysses__: what works?
<ulysses__> oh, nothing, error again
<cyberponix> If computer screen goes black and starts beeping when trying to install what does that mean?
<ulysses__> i try to install http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/yasp+Yet+Another+SystemMonitor+Plasmoid+?content=94144
<cyberponix> If computer screen goes black and starts beeping when trying to install what does that mean?
<cyberponix> My disks are fine computer is brand new
<[1]felix> Hi guys. I'm trying to install kubuntu 8.10 with "unetbootin" program (CD installation isnt an option for me now), but when I boot to "unetbootin" and start kubuntu live's installation, through installation process I cannot see my partitions (to chose root, home...)!? Anyone knows what's the problem?
<cyberponix> I cant even get that far man...
<mefisto__> cyberponix: at what stage does it do that?
<andypls1> guys can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mefisto__> ulysses__: is ksysguard installed on intrepid? or has it been replaced with something else?
<ulysses__> mefisto__, yes, it is installed, i must use: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release -DKDE-4.1=true ../
<ulysses__> before i use "make" and "sudo make install"
<andypls1> ok when i turn the wireless button on, Linux doesn't recognise it, even though it works under Windows. When I dmesg, this is the output:
<ulysses__> and the plasmoid works fine:)
<andypls1> [   94.212021] iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<andypls1> [   94.212025] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<andypls1> [   94.744760] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).
<andypls1> ?
<mefisto__> ulysses__: so you've solved it?
<ulysses__> yes, i solved
<ActionParsnip> andypls1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820297
<bill> Hello
<cyberponix> mefisto__ u still around?
<mefisto__> yes
<ActionParsnip> andypls1: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1454
<cyberponix> ok so I got past the black screen...
<ActionParsnip> andypls1: little clearer here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2908414
<andypls1> ok i'll read them
<cyberponix> now it has a comand line screen and I dont know it
<cyberponix> is it cause of Nvidia maybe?
<bill> Does anyone know how to activate the cube effect.
<cyberponix> compiz
<cyberponix> bill you will need to get compiz fusion
<bill> How do you use it?
<cyberponix> onpen your package man and search for compiz
<ActionParsnip> bill: you need to have video drivers installed first, then compiz will work fine
<andypls1> sudo /usr/share/acpi-support/state-funcs
<andypls1> sudo: /usr/share/acpi-support/state-funcs: command not found
<mefisto__> cyberponix: so what happened? you've just installed, and no graphical login?
<cyberponix> no I cant even install
<cyberponix> Bill you will need to install it make sure you have  3d graphics card
<terrorbite> hi all i was wondering if anyone knows if there is a adobe shockwave version for kubuntu 8.10 without installing windows version of firefox
<bill> I have the effects on. I have effects. But I don't know how to get the cube on the screen
<cyberponix> so u have compiz correct?
<bill> I have a nvidia 55 card. Yes I have compiz.
<cyberponix> you will need to go to the desktop effects and edit them as u like it is graphical and easy to use
<bill> No alt tab key or anything like that?
<ActionParsnip> bill: if you have installed compiz use ctrl+alt+click drag the mouse
<cyberponix> I think it was in k butten>util or sys
<cyberponix> I dont have it anymore...
<mefisto__> cyberponix: so what stage are you at? does the livecd boot up? or are you using alternative-install cd?
<ActionParsnip> bill: you will need to run: compiz --replace to start it
<bill> Let me try
<terrorbite> can anyone help me please with lack of shockwave issue
<cyberponix> live cd from kubuntu ship it free used it many times never ran into this b 4
<ActionParsnip> bill: if you dont have 3d, it wont run
<cyberponix> it says (initramfs)
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: you missing your kmenu?
<cyberponix> then I can type in commands however I dont know what to type
<cyberponix> I have nothing I cant even install
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: you can use apt-get install in a konsole
<mefisto__> cyberponix: so the livecd doesn't boot
<cyberponix> it does but after laungu select and the options screen it goes black then into command line
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: did you check the cd for defects on the first boot screen?
<cyberponix> yes its fine
<ActionParsnip> ok thats good
<ActionParsnip> is your ram ok?
<cyberponix> brand new computer just bought it thismorinbg
<ActionParsnip> you can test that too with the cd
<cyberponix> moring*
<ActionParsnip> can still be bad ram, its worth a test just to isolate it out
<cyberponix> it boots into vista just fine I dont want windows I want my linux back
<ActionParsnip> the livecd runs purely in ram
<ActionParsnip> so bad ram can affect it
<cyberponix> it has three gigs prefectly good ram more than enough
<ActionParsnip> it may have a fault
<ActionParsnip> its not a question of quantity
<ActionParsnip> its worth checking just so you know its not that
<ActionParsnip> you could try some bootoptions
<cyberponix> I was thinking it might be the intagated nivida card maybe that is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | cyberponix
<ubottu> cyberponix: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: you may have to disable acpi until you get installed, or dma
<cyberponix> how?
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: read the link, you can add kernel options to the livecd before its booted
<cyberponix> ie vid drivers?
<ActionParsnip> no, stuff like turning off power options for proprietary power chips (like ni acer lappys)
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: if you disable most advanced functionality the install will run bad but once it boots from the installed system it will be ok
<cyberponix> this is an acer desktop
<ActionParsnip> yeah figures
<cyberponix> does that have anything to do with it? lol
<ActionParsnip> they use some propritary power management crap that used to be a BIG pain in the ass
<ActionParsnip> id say so
<BattleStarJesus> I am trying to configure a desktop to preform as a wireless access point.  I am having trouble finging a proper tutorial that I can follow.  What method should I use?
<ActionParsnip> disable acpi and dma for the live install and get kubuntu installed
<ActionParsnip> !ics | BattleStarJesus
<ubottu> BattleStarJesus: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cyberponix> how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: read the link, it tells you
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<cyberponix> i didnt see the "list" link b 4 thanx
<ActionParsnip> np man
<cplusplus> iis it allowed to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to /usr/local/lib ?
<Stalker72> When I try to install Kubuntu using the Alternative CD, at the CD-ROM step, I have to manually write something. The default is "/dev/cdrom". What do I do? My CD-ROM is SATA and it's very new (fresh PC build).
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: i dont think you can write to /dev/cdrom without a cd burning app
<FisherPrice> my livecd of ubuntu 8.10 won't even boot on my machine
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I don't have an OS on the PC right now.
<FisherPrice> it crashes out
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: When I try the normal install, there is a black screen with text saying BusyBox and (initramfs), etc.
<ActionParsnip> FisherPrice: did you md5 check your iso before burning, and also verify the burned cd is ok once you booted to it
<FisherPrice> which is disappointing since in order to get a clean instal of intrepid is to install 7.10 and upgrade using the updatemanager
<FisherPrice> ActionParsnip: yep
<FisherPrice> it's OK
<Zorix> use unetbootin and install from usb flash drive
<FisherPrice> I've heard some pple needing to use that from the flash drive
<ActionParsnip> FisherPrice: try some boot options then
<FisherPrice> i haven't tried it yet since i don't have a flash drive large enough yet
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | FisherPrice
<ubottu> FisherPrice: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<FisherPrice> ActionParsnip: if it were that easy.. i did that
<ActionParsnip> FisherPrice: many dont use md5 checks, I assume nothing in here
<FisherPrice> I tried everything
<FisherPrice> ActionParsnip: good not to assume anything
<FisherPrice> originally i didn't
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I've tried installing Linux with 3-4 different CDs, but everyone I get a screen saying BusyBox, (initramfs), etc.. What can I do?
<Stalker72> *everytime
<FisherPrice> then when someone here suggested it i checked
<FisherPrice> Stalker72: that's what i got initially
<FisherPrice> now it just crashed out...
<Stalker72> Can it have something to do with the HDD?
<FisherPrice> I wish i could get a log file or something but the best i can do is take a photo
<FisherPrice> that's what i might do soon for anyone that's intrested
<Stalker72> FisherPrice: Does your BIOS detect the hard disks?
<FisherPrice> Stalker72: yep
<FisherPrice> I'm using the comp now
<Stalker72> Are you inside Kubuntu?
<FisherPrice> well, I originally installed kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Stalker72 , could be your hardware .Is your pc really new or really old ?
<Stalker72> BluesKaj: I just built it.
<FisherPrice> I'm using gnome now, cause i like compiz better
<Stalker72> Do you want the specs?
<BluesKaj> ahhh, a hal prob I bet
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: i'd try different boot options and / or disable unnecessary hrdware in bios
<mefisto__> Stalker72: does the motherboard have a driver update maybe?
<mefisto__> Stalker72: I mean bios update
<shodan45> is it possible to specify a resolution to kubuntu (live cd) with grub?
<shodan45> I get scrambled video :(
<BluesKaj> compiz runs on kubuntu as well , FisherPrice
<Stalker72> mefisto__: Maybe, but how can I install it anyways? I'm pretty new to the Linux world. :P
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I've disabled floppy.
<shodan45> with opensuse you get a nice menu in grub :/
<FisherPrice> BluesKaj: yeah, not as well from my experience
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: stuff like lan, audio, acpi
<BluesKaj> Stalker72 , have you tried to install windows ?
<Stalker72> BluesKaj: No
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a try
<andypls1> guys how do i change my resolution
<andypls1> ?
<FisherPrice> BluesKaj: unless it's changed since 8.04
<shodan45> errr, freaky.... I switched virt terminal & back to X, now it works......
<FisherPrice> i haven't tried compiz on kde since feisty
<FisherPrice> no, since gutsy
<Stalker72> BluesKaj: Is Kubuntu compatible with all the latest hardware?
<FisherPrice> Stalker72: if you have drivers then it's compatible.. i don't think it's related
<Stalker72> FisherPrice: Drivers for Windows you mean?
<Stalker72> FisherPrice: The MB and GPU (etc.) always comes with driver CDs.
<FisherPrice> Stalker72: no, as in if you can use OpenGL in linux then compiz will work
<FisherPrice> i don't think you can get compiz for windows
<Stalker72> You talked about drivers. What kind of drivers do you mean? The ones that come in the boxes or Linux drivers?
<FisherPrice> linux drivers
<Stalker72> Aren't they loaded automatically (except GPU drivers)?
<FisherPrice> Stalker72: normally the GPU drivers have to be loaded specially, what 3d video card to you have?
<Stalker72> FisherPrice: GTX 260
<FisherPrice> !nvidia | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stalker72> FisherPrice: But how can GPU drivers fix the installation problems? :P
<FisherPrice> sry, it can't you were talking about compiz etc... if you can get kubuntu installed, then make sure you look at that
<Stalker72> Well, I can't get it installed. :P
<Stalker72> BusyBox, (initramfs), blablabla...
<FisherPrice> well, have you tried pressing F4 to get extra options?
<FisherPrice> I've tried booting in "Safe Graphics Mode"
<FisherPrice> normally it works
<FisherPrice> I'm going to try it again later
<Stalker72> When should I press F4?
<FisherPrice> when the CD boots up, and you get options like "Boot Ubuntu to try it", "Install Ubuntu", "Memory test" etc
<FisherPrice> the wording is a little different, but hopefully you get the gist
<Stalker72> before I get the options, or after?
<FisherPrice> those are the options
<Stalker72> yeah, but should I press F4 at that screen?
<FisherPrice> yes
<Stalker72> ok, let me try, brb
<FisherPrice> wait
<Stalker72> ok
<FisherPrice> select the "safe Graphics" enter/escape out of that list, then press enter again
<FisherPrice> that should start the boot process
<FisherPrice> if you want to install it, make sure you select "instal ubuntu" before you press F4
<Stalker72> can I boot without Kubuntu being installed?
<FisherPrice> have you got that
<FisherPrice> yes, that's the first option
<Stalker72> live thingy?
<FisherPrice> yes
<FisherPrice> you can safely select "Install Ubuntu"
<Stalker72> after that it starts loading
<Stalker72> then i get the same black screen
<Stalker72> it doesn't get to the inst. process
<FisherPrice> bacause once you are in, you have to manually select "install ubuntu"
<FisherPrice> yeah, that black screen might have something to do with the graphics
<FisherPrice> in safe mode it should get around that issue
<FisherPrice> try it either way
<Stalker72> so I press escape when it's booting?
<FisherPrice> if you boot it up to just use it then next time try the install
<FisherPrice> no
<Stalker72> ooh ok
<Stalker72> so I try to install from the live session?
<FisherPrice> it's live no matter what
<Stalker72> do you want me to try to access the live session first?
<FisherPrice> it's sorta hard to explain.. the top option doesn't have the instal option
<FisherPrice> the install ubuntu does
<FisherPrice> that's about it
<FisherPrice> yeah, just try it... but try the "safe Graphics" mode
<Stalker72> before, I was able to click Install Now from within the live session
<Stalker72> ok, so I tap Esc all the time when loading?
<FisherPrice> and for the record, I'm not on the ubuntu support team
<FisherPrice> hrm, let me try on the other computer... it loaded OK
<Stalker72> ok, sec, I'll try
<c0debr8ker> burn it to a dvd instead of a cd
<c0debr8ker> that was the only way i could get ubuntu to install
<TimS> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<TimS> Aborted
<FisherPrice> OK, I was wrong, ubuntu have changed things a little...
<FisherPrice> you can cancel the install and get to the livecd
<TimS> Anyone help out as to what I can do about this error?
<c0debr8ker> i couldnt install ubuntu after burning to cd's............ burnt to dvd and had no problems
<Stalker72> I don't think I have a DVD.
<Zorix> use unetbootin to install from usb flash drive
<Stalker72> FisherPrice, I pressed F4, pressed Enter on Safe graphics mode. Nothing happened.
<FisherPrice> did you press <Enter> twice ?
<Stalker72> no
<FisherPrice> try that
<Stalker72> ok
<Stalker72> sec
<mefisto__> c0debr8ker: when you say you couldn't install, do you mean the livecd wouldn't boot?
<c0debr8ker> it would boot but wouldnt never setup at all ..........would just hang up
<FisherPrice> c0debr8ker: keh, i don't understand... you burnt the cd image to a DVD?
<c0debr8ker> yep
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: you could boot from minimal iso (10mb) and only download the packages you want to install rather than the full system
<Stalker72> Safe graphics mode retrieved the same black screen.
<Stalker72> with BusyBox and (initramfs) etc.
<Stalker72> How do I do that, ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: 64bit is 10Mb, 32bit is 9Mb
<Stalker72> The Alternate CD, which I also tried, retrieved lots of errors...
<Stalker72> /dev/cdrom thing, etc.
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: as long as the minimal system detects your network adapter you are sweet
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Are there Kubuntu minimal CD images?
<Zorix> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: it doesnt work like that
<cplusplus> how could i get the latest version if ffmpeg?
<cplusplus> from svn
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: minimal gives you lan access and a kernel, onc its booted you can choose to install the kubuntu-desktop
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: ???
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Oh, ok!
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: you can chosose to install anything you choose, or just simply drop to cli so you can setup the whole lot manually
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: You want me to burn it?
<mefisto__> but it seems the kernel is not booting for Stalker72
<cplusplus> whats that? ->
<cplusplus> root@gerald-desktop:/home/gerald/opencv-1.1.0/samples/c# apt-get purge ffmpeg x264 libx264-dev
<cplusplus> E: Invalid operation purge
<ActionParsnip> cplusplus: try: apt-get --purge remove ffmpeg x264 libx264-dev
<Stalker72> mefisto__: What should I try first then?
<ActionParsnip> cplusplus: if thats what you meant (to uninstall)
<cplusplus> ok
<cplusplus> remove works
<cplusplus> what is git?
<cplusplus> git clone git://git.videolan.org/x264.git
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Shall I try the minimal CD and report back?
<mefisto__> Stalker72: don't know. just trying to understand what could be going wrong. have you tried other boot options from ActionParsnip's link?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: its worth a try, remeber to md5 check ;)
<tweakedeh> Can some one help me force mount my USB?
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: The whole md5 check thing is confusing me..
<cplusplus> whats that?
<cplusplus> /usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
<cplusplus> root@gerald-desktop:~#
<cplusplus> i am root
<cplusplus> and chdir permisson denied?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: well you download the file and it can get malformed in transmission
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: If I write at minimal speed?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: yes write at minimal speed
<Stalker72> ActionParnsip: 2.4x is ok?
<Stalker72> *ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: the good image has been hashed,if the hash you calculate is different to the one in the md5 sum then its good
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I read that earlier and it's confusing me.
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: ok are you using 64bit or 32bit?
<andypls1> guys i have a serious problem
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: amd64 (64-bit)
<andypls1> i updated my Nvidia drivers
<andypls1> and  now the resolution of my screen is higher
<andypls1> but i want a smaller one, like the one i had before
<andypls1> so if i manually change the resolution
<andypls1> the quality of the new resolution is not good
<andypls1> :(
<andypls1> i just want to see everything a little bit bigger, using the same resolution
<andypls1> what should i do?
<mrdigital> im trying to do the 8.10 live cd
<mrdigital> it wont use my graphics card
<mrdigital> it keeps giving me lines
#kubuntu 2009-01-17
<FisherPrice> mrdigital: it looks like there's a lot of problems with the 8.10 live cd
<Stalker72> yeah :P
<FisherPrice> mrdigital: just a question... you wouldn't have an nvidia card would you?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: c966147dda3bd6139db507af054692ee  ./netboot/mini.iso
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: What do I do with that?
<mrdigital> yeaaaaaaah
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: run md5 <iso file>
<FisherPrice> ActionParsnip: are part of the ubuntu support team?
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Where do I type that?
<ActionParsnip> md5sum filename sorry
<ActionParsnip> in a konsole
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: On the PC I'm installing Kubuntu on?
<mrdigital> yes i got nvidia
<mrdigital> pci express
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: any system, just need to test the image so yuo know its good
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: OOOhh.. :P
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Sorry for being n00b. ;)
<FisherPrice> mrdigital: it looks like many nvidia fans are getting similar problems... i assume u've checked the cd for errors... others have burned the cd iso to dvd...
<mrdigital> the md5 matches
<mrdigital> and yes i burned the iso to a dvd
<FisherPrice> mrdigital: I've tried booting the livecd with "Safe Graphics" with mixed success
<mrdigital> safe graphics does nothing
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/105749/
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: md5sum ./mini.iso
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: no command ni linux starts with "run"
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: ok
<DasEI>  mrdigital: ?? did you burn a cd-iso to dvd ??
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: thats me telling youto "run" the command
<mrdigital> yes
<mrdigital> i did daesi
<mrdigital> dasei
<DasEI> !who | mrdigital
<ubottu> mrdigital: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEI>  mrdigital: that won't work
<mrdigital> oh ok
<mrdigital> sometimes it does
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: md5sum: ./mini.iso: No such file or directory
<DasEI>  mrdigital: cd iso for cd,  dvd-iso for dvd
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: you need to run the command when the terminal path is in the same folder as where you downloaded the iso to
<ghostcube> hmm alternate cd image works fine for installation on dvd rom
<c0debr8ker> i burned cd iso to  dvd and it worked......... wouldnt install burning it to cd for me
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: or you can specify the full path to the file
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: ok
<cplusplus> yasm is not existing in version 0.6.1 for kubuntu 6?
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: What if it's on the desktop?
<DasEI>  Stalker72: mdsum ~/Desktop/file-whatever
<Dr_willis> cplusplus,  Kubuntu 6.xx would be getting a bit out of date.
<DasEI>  Stalker72: md5sum ~/Desktop/file-whatever
<cplusplus> Found yasm 0.4.0
<cplusplus> Minimum version is yasm-0.6.1
<cplusplus> <Dr_willis how could i update?
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cplusplus> will i need a new livecd?
<Dr_willis> see the instructions.. I always do new clean reinstalls
<Dr_willis> I rarely 'update/upgrade' to the next release
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: c966147dda3bd6139db507af054692ee  /home/mats/Desktop/mini.iso
<cplusplus> i dont have a cd for burning the livd cd!!!
<cplusplus> ;/
<cplusplus> @Dr_willis
<mrdigital> cplusplus: use network install
<Dr_willis> cplusplus,  I use unetbootin to make bootble thumb drives i install from.
<cplusplus> is command update not allowed?
<Dr_willis> You May bve able to update/upgrade to the next release.. See the Instructions
<Dr_willis> ivce had to many issues with updateing from one release to the next.. I now always try to do clean installs
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: c966147dda3bd6139db507af054692ee  /home/mats/Desktop/mini.iso
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: if you compare that to the code I gave you earlier, yuo wwill see it matches exactly
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/105749/
<ActionParsnip> remember that
<ActionParsnip> so you know the image is good
<Stalker72> yeah
<Stalker72> thx
<Stalker72> now I try to boot to it?
<ActionParsnip> yeah oot the image in a vm or burn to cd and boot to that
<Stalker72> I have burned it.
<ActionParsnip> ok boot to the cd and off you go
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Do you think that will solve the problem? :P
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: its just another way to install, it may work
<mrdigital> i put kubuntu 8.10 live cd in a virtual machine it still does it
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I'll try it right before I go to bed. Cya and thx! :)
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I will report back.
<gerald> i dont have a System/Administration/Update Mana
<gerald> to upgrade from kubuntu 6 to 8
<gerald> ;/
<gerald> System/Administration/Update Manager
<gerald> i do a sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dr_willis> System/Admin/Update -> isent that the gnome menu sequence? I forget..
<mrdigital> aha diff cheksum
<DasEI> gerald: as Dr_willis said, fresh installs are always safer, but after that, : sudo update-manager-core  ??
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: bad image then as  long as you are reading the right md5sum
<Dr_willis> I never have figured out how you make the cd image boot and be able to checksum itself.. It you put a checksum file on the cd..  How did the checksum get calculated without that file being there in the first place
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: if its bad you gotta redownload
<gerald> i dont want to clear my partition;/
<mrdigital> 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03 is that the right checksum
<DasEI> mrdigital: you get the correct sum from the place you d/l 'ed the iso from
<mrdigital> which is kubuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: thats the ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: not kubuntu
<mrdigital> can someone point me to the right checksum
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: what filename do you have?
<mrdigital> kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes shows it as: 04a2c5c8f394175e6d6579e626995c7a
<mrdigital> i dont have alternative
<mrdigital> 82c02dc7386dfb6858a9ec09a5059e1e
<mrdigital> 	
<mrdigital> 	
<mrdigital> kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<mrdigital> thats the one i hve
<mrdigital> the checksum matches
<mrdigital> im trying 8.04
<gerald> hm
<mrdigital> if i dont use safe graphics
<mrdigital> i get a purple box
<gerald> will i need to uninstall kubuntu when i have the new live cd?
<gerald> Dr_willis, i do this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<gerald> Upgrading by changing sources and the command line
<gerald> thats ok?
<philsf> I don't know what I did, but now every event I create in kontact is a groupware event, with me as atendee and organizer. Disabling groupware in the korganizer preferences doesn't stop this behavior. How can I disable this?
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: what video card?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: i dont use it myself, good decription though, maybe someone else can help
<m_tadeu> is it possi ble to get the external ip from my router?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: have you tried uninstalling with --purge and also removing all config for kontact (if this will not destroy data)
<philsf> ActionParsnip: I didn't. I assume It's a matter of my personal config, rather than the package's
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: cd ~/; wget -q http://checkip.dyndns.org/; cat ~/index.html
<philsf> am I m missing something?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: then reinstall it if you suspect the package
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: you can use this script but just output the resulting ip: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-373963.html
<ruhaan_jslip> how do i create an adhoc network in kubuntu?
<mrdigital> GF 6200
<Dr_willis> gerald,  ive never done that task..   so i cant say.  Follow the docs and see I guess.
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: that card is hugely supported: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-settings nvidia-177-kernel-source; kdesudo nvidia-settings
<FisherPrice> ActionParsnip: but mrdigital can't get the livecd to boot
<PSiL0> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: if you get a message about nvidia-xconfig, close the app and run: sudo nvidia-xconfig and restart x server, then rerun kdesudo nvidia-settings
<FisherPrice> mrdigital: can you get the livecd to boot with the "Safe Graphics" mode?
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: check ram for errors
<ActionParsnip> mrdigital: also try disabling acpi and dma
 * cuznt disables himeself...                       no wait...
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mrdigital> i solved graphics
<mrdigital> problem
<mrdigital> its the nvidia card
<mrdigital> working fine off onboard
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: np bro, its not graceful but it works ;)
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: I was hopping for a linux command :) but....it does the job
<stodge> I can't get sound to work under 8.04 - the correct driver (snd-usb-caiaq) is loaded, but it's not being used. If I select ALSA in system configuration, the sound server crashes. Selecting OSS does nothing. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: theres the full script which works to remove the extra gumf from the file
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: the linux command will show the ip of the local interfaces
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: yup....I was hopping for an unknown harcore linux command, hehe
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: you can use that stuff in the page and write it to a script, then run the script whenever you want to know the ip
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: you could run the script but add a line to cat the file, then rm the file so it's like it never existed
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<m_tadeu> yes :) thanks
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: will teach you some scripting shizz
<stodge> Why is sound so hard to get working under linux and kde
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: I never deal very well with bash :P
<FisherPrice> bash is cool... much better than doss
<FisherPrice> lol
<m_tadeu> FisherPrice: too used to non-scripting languages, I guess
<ActionParsnip> dos is pathetic in comparison
<FisherPrice> yeah,
<FisherPrice> I've dabbled in most
<ActionParsnip> if you use windows and want power, install powershell
<ActionParsnip> powershell is badass
<FisherPrice> yeah the only way to get any power in windows dos is by 3rd party add-ons
<ActionParsnip> we use powershellat work to ask all our sql servers if their backups passed and rerun whatever hasnt passed
<faileas> er... windows dos?
<ActionParsnip> its powershell
<m_tadeu> stodge: what are you finding hard?
<ActionParsnip> powershell > dos
<BluesKaj> msdos maybe
<faileas> FisherPrice: only cause linux is (in one aspect) designed around a terminal...
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i need to learn that at some point
<ActionParsnip> faileas: you wont regret it
<stodge> m_tadeu: trying to get sound working on 8.04.
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i just need to find the time, oh, and to feel like using my windows box ;p
<ActionParsnip> faileas: theres a #powershell n freenode :)
<FisherPrice> faileas: yes, from the ground up it's sorta based around the terminal as a gateway to the kernal
<FisherPrice> i guess
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i still need to use windows ;p
<ActionParsnip> faileas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/powershell
<ActionParsnip> faileas: no need for windows :)
<faileas> .... wha?
<m_tadeu> stodge: maybe you should try the #alsa for better info
<stodge> maybe I should
<ActionParsnip> faileas: no foolin
<faileas> ActionParsnip: lol. would it work with yakuake? ;p
<m_tadeu> what's all about powershell?
<cuznt> my turtle has a powershell
<ActionParsnip> faileas: cant see why not, yakuake is the balls
<faileas> m_tadeu: oh the windows version is a non retarded CLI with an awesome scripting language. apparently someone at ms decided to try catch up ;p
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: its an awesome interface you can use to access and manipulate systems and remote systems too
<m_tadeu> graphical or console?
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: it can do anything on a system you can do locally, you can write a script to sequentially run through a text file of systems and run a certain command
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: all console based
<m_tadeu> so it's bash+ssh :D
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: its excellent when you have several hundred thosand servers
<faileas> ActionParsnip: ;). can't live without it. actually its one reason why i prefer KDE over gnome
<ActionParsnip> faileas: i just luse cli loads and use kde so yakuake is a natural option
<ActionParsnip> faileas: if i used gnome id be all about tilda
<m_tadeu> installing to check it out
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: pretty much, we use it to check uptimes and read event viewer for issues matching a certain filter for a date range
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: we also hit redgate with it to magage sql backups
<m_tadeu> but you only need that on windows machines....? I mean...under linux it makes no advantage, right?
<stodge> #alsa is dead
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: it interfaces to windows for sure, not sure for linux servers
<m_tadeu> stodge: the guys might be asleep...or out for friday night fever :) leave the question...it'll probably be answerd latter
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: you could easily script something similar without having to install powershell on the system running the script
<stodge> ok
<m_tadeu> stodge: have you googled for your sound card and ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> stodge: lspci will identify it
<stodge> It's detected according to aplay -l
<stodge> and asoundconf list
<ActionParsnip> but....
<stodge> It's the third device
<ActionParsnip> is it muted?#
<m_tadeu> ahhh I recall that kde has a new sound config app
<ActionParsnip> kmix ?
<ghostcube> this one has face detection biometric
<ghostcube> u cant open it withoiut fingerprint and face detection
<ghostcube> lol
<m_tadeu> systemsettings -> multimedia
<ghostcube> ups wron channel
<ghostcube> :
<m_tadeu> stodge: what version of kde are you using?
<stodge> 3.5.10
<stodge> Alsa guys have responded.
<m_tadeu> cool...did it help?
<stodge> Still working it through
<stodge> Thanks :)
<wesley> how can i patch iso´s in linux using ppf patches
<cyberponix> Does anyone know why a network card would not work after an install of linux
<wesley> Acorrding the local pc seller, that would be because Linux is crap
<wesley> And under Windows works everthing
<wesley> According to him
<cyberponix> well that local pc deal is a dumbass
<cyberponix> winblows lol
<wesley> I know, i came there asking for a wlan stick
<wesley> Man ive problems patching my iso
<cyberponix> linksys work great with linux
<cyberponix> belkin works good too
<ActionParsnip> wesley: your seller is ignorant
<wesley> Sometimes Ubuntu is stubborn, and even when you bug it they dont include the fix ( Talking about athreos 5007eg
<cyberponix> i dunno what to tell you about the iso
<ActionParsnip> most linksys routers actually run a linux based OS
<wesley> ActionParsnip i didnt buy it
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | wesley
<ubottu> wesley: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_willis> wesley, I would have to ask him why i have several Network cards that dotn work under wiondows... but then again.. hes just proven  that hes knows very little about things.
<cyberponix> hey action... I finally got it installed!!!!
<ActionParsnip> wesley: my netgear WG311T works out of the box
<wesley> Dr_willis i don´t go that far agains old guys
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: got what installed?
<cyberponix> thanx for your help
<cyberponix> kubuntu
<wesley> my wlan works after installing madwifi 10.5.6
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: sweet, wtg
<cyberponix> on the acer you helped earlyier
<wesley> again out of memory
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: was it the acpi thing?
<Dr_willis> about the onlyu network cards ive had issues with under linux were the 8139cp/8139too  ones. that often got confused and the wrong module got loaded for them..  and this One i got now - has some buggy drivers... of course Windows  couldent fiure out what driver to use either.
 * ActionParsnip hates acer greatly
<wesley> Acer isnt bad, but they arent great for hacking
<m_tadeu> talking about athreos....yesterday I couldn't get kubuntu to work with an athreos 5001
<wesley> m_tadeu maby trying installing madwifi trunk 10.5.6
<cyberponix> no actually I had to run it in graphics safe mode 7.10 and still do the f6 and the xforcevesa
<cyberponix> atheros .... oh yea my toshiba had that
<m_tadeu> wifi would be the onlyy connection I could get at that moment
<cyberponix> madwifi is what you need
<wesley> I dont care if i have only wifi
<ActionParsnip> cyberponix: well as long as you win its awesome
<m_tadeu> wesley: I would have to get the sources....and I needed build-essentials and gcc to build it
<cyberponix> I have not won just yet... I have no network connection .... however while winblows was installed it worked
<m_tadeu> and all dependencies
<wesley> Man i hate bugging on the moment, because ive relation problems, i should just look for a hot chick from uk or russiAN
<wesley> m_tadeu thats right, and then make sudo make install
<cyberponix> wesley you need madwifi
<wesley> madwifi 10.5.6 do you need
<cyberponix> that how I got my atheros working
<wesley> cyberponix, sometimes you need the trunk off madwifu
<wesley> thats what i did, and i reported and even posted the source, but no still not in kubuntu
<PSiL0> is there a list of DAPs that synch seamlessly with amarok?
<m_tadeu> wesley: it was a fresh install....so build tools were not installed....couldn't build and couldn't get madwifi
<wesley> build tools are on the live cd
<wesley> just have to mark live cd as a source
<m_tadeu> wesley: really? how idiot :S
<cyberponix> http://madwifi-project.org/users-guide/
<PSiL0> nm http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Devices
<wesley> m_tadeu, no thats good, if you only have wlan
<m_tadeu> wesley: I meant....me, idiot....I tought it waas only on the repo and didn't even check the livecd
<wesley> i didnt know that always
<wesley> man why does that patching need to be that hard
<wesley> someone knows how it easy to patch iso´s with ppf patches
<cyberponix> Does anyone know why a network card would not work after an install of linux
<wesley> because there are no driver included
<cyberponix> The devise is not even registering
<cyberponix> i am getting very frusterated
<cyberponix> everyother install I have ever done went great... now this computer is being an ass
<Haza> Evening again gents. Any recommendations on a GUI tool to convert .ogg to .swf ?
<BluesKaj> Haza, soundkonverter
<Haza> BlueEagle: Cheers mate. I will check it out
<BluesKaj> Haza , not sure about swf ..what is that
<BluesKaj> ?
<Haza> BlueEagle: Its flash mate
<Haza> My .ogg's are video tutorials for open source BI
<BluesKaj> oh video?
<BluesKaj> soundconverter is just audio
<Haza> I need to convert them into swf to embed into webpages more easily
<Haza> aye.. just sound it looks like
<BluesKaj> ok, I should have known , but I don't fool with flash or youtube stuff
<Haza> BlueEagle: Neither do i. But i do create tutorials ;)
<cyberponix> Does anyone know why a network card would not work after an install of linux not device eth0
<cyberponix> not = no
<Ketrel> Has anyone figured out anything about the problem with blank TTYs with nvidia drivers?
<wesley> if it not works you dont have the right driver
<BluesKaj> cyberponix, have you tried the knetworkmanager ?
<Ketrel> wesley: if that was at me, that's not correct
<cyberponix> yes
<cyberponix> its like its not even there
<ghostcube> cyberponix, what card is this ? marvell based ?
<wesley> no was for cyber, ive had it with my wlan, downloading wrong drivers and stuff
<cyberponix> nivida
<ghostcube> nforce chipset ?
<cyberponix> would ndiswrapper hel?p
<cyberponix> nvidia
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> whats the board
<cyberponix> ethernet controller nvida corp unknown device 0760
<cyberponix> luckly I have more than one computer lol
<cyberponix> NVIDIA® GeForce® 8200 motherboard
<m_tadeu> has someone checked what happens to kde4.2rc1 when you run open office writer?
<BluesKaj> cyberponix, lspci | grep Ethernet
<m_tadeu> plasma goes totally bezerk
<cyberponix> ethernet controller: nvida corp unknown device 0760
<andypls1> guys my resolution is screwed
<andypls1> and i can't fix it
<andypls1> can anyone help me
<andypls1> ?
<m_tadeu> do you have a nvidia card?
<andypls1> yes
<andypls1> and i messed up something and i don't even know what i did wrong
<m_tadeu> did you install the nvidia proprietary driver?
<stodge> Holy moly Firefox is slooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<cyberponix> where do I get that?
<andypls1> i installed apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<cyberponix> if I cant get the comp online?
<m_tadeu> try to run nvidia-settings
<ghostcube> vidia graphics driver for ethernet ?
<r2b2> hello , im about to buy a tv card for my kubuntu 8.04 box
<ghostcube> cyberponix, what distrie is this
<ghostcube> better what kernel is this
<r2b2> and im planning to buy this : http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=18&l2=83&l3=253&model=592&modelmenu=1
<r2b2> is it compatible?
<andypls1> m_tadeu: its telling me that i am not using the Nvidia driver, and i have to edit the X cofiguration file
<m_tadeu> andypls1: not yet
<m_tadeu> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<andypls1> 7.11
<m_tadeu> 7.10? :)
<andypls1> yes
<m_tadeu> you should have a hardware driver utility
<andypls1> yes i know
<andypls1> and i am choosic nvidia 8 from the list
<m_tadeu> maybe in the system menu
<andypls1> its not doing anything
<cyberponix> what do u mean ghost
<cyberponix> distro?
<cyberponix> kubuntu 7.10 the onl one I could get to install
<m_tadeu> well, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<m_tadeu> search for nv and replace with nvidia
<andypls1> are you sure?
<r2b2> hello , im about to buy a tv card for my kubuntu 8.04 box  and im planning to buy this : http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=18&l2=83&l3=253&model=592&modelmenu=1 ....my question is it compatible and supported?
<m_tadeu> andypls1: if it doesn't load X, type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it back
<Dr_willis> r2b2,  i would check the MythTV forums for recies of that card and see what others think of it.
<andypls1> ok gimme some time
<Dr_willis> for reviews. :)
<SkEmO> how is it that if i run the kubuntu live cd it DOES detect my wireles car, but if i install it it doesent?
<SkEmO> card^
<mefisto__> Haza: you still there?
<Haza> mefisto__: Hello sir!
<mefisto__> Haza: you trying to do video screen capture, right?
<Haza> Indeed mate. I use Isyanbul
<Haza> *istanbul
<SkEmO> anyone has any idea?
<mefisto__> Haza: you might want to try xvidcap. it can create swf or flv directly, so no need to convert anything
<Dr_willis> SkEmO,  i would think its just a configurationissue then on theinstalled system
<Haza> mefisto__: Its funny you say that... I already installed it a while back
<Haza> I installed a couple of screen capturing software packages
<mefisto__> me too
 * Haza loads it up to remind himself
<mefisto__> istanbul is nice and easy, but xvidcap is more flexible
<Haza> Ahhh i remember this one. I can't remember why i decided not to use it...
<Haza> Gonna give it a test
<Haza> oh wait!
<Haza> I remember
<Haza> mefisto__: When i click the record button the application bombs out on me :)
<Haza> reasons... unknown :)
<mefisto__> ok
<Haza> mefisto__: Any thoughts?
<Haza> I could even make you a video of what happens using Instanbul :D
<SkEmO> Dr_willis: and how can i change it?
<mefisto__> same problem here too Haza
<HighHo> Haza: try lanching from konsole and see what it outputs when it crashs
<Haza> HighHo: Okay mate. I'll give thata shot
<Haza> mefisto__: You having the same problem?
<szrhawaii> Dr_willis can you help me with a problem not sure if you ran across this yet
<andypls1> hello?
<szrhawaii> I downloaded some packages then when i restart my computer it says panel error and runs my stuff in gnome setting instead of kde
<Haza> HighHo: "Segmentation fault"  <--- error message
<Haza> Your guess is as good as mine
<Haza> Im used to large error logs ;)
<SkEmO> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> all i do for wireless on my system is install the b43-fwcutter package and then use the icons in the panel.. enter ssid/password and away i go
<mefisto__> Haza: do you need audio? if I disable audio capture it works
<HighHo> Haza: are you using kde4 or kde3?
<andypls1> m_tadeu: are u there?
<Haza> HighHo: umm, might seem like a silly question.. but i cannot remember
<Haza> How do i find out? :)
<Haza> I installed this system 6+ months ago at least
<m_tadeu> andypls1: i'm here
<andypls1> m_tadeu: i'll tell you in a minute ok
<m_tadeu> ok
<HighHo> Haza: its probably kde3, but you can check by opening a kde application, clicking help and then "about kde"
<Haza> HighHo: 3.5.10
<Haza> mefisto__: How did you disable sound?
<mefisto__> Haza: right-click the button on the left to get to preferences
<Haza> I did that aye
<mefisto__> Haza: go to multi-frame tab and switch "enable audio" off
<mefisto__> Haza: also make sure the file you're creating is being saved somewhere in your home dir or desktop (where you have write permission)
<mefisto__> Haza: and give the file a swf extension if you want swf
<Haza> mefisto__: Right. Just testing
<SkEmO> im doing the b43-fwcutter thing
<SkEmO> what after?
<Haza> hmm
<Haza> mefisto__: Can you play the vidio directly afte you hit the stop button?
<mefisto__> Haza: yes, it plays it in mplayer
<Haza> hmm
<mefisto__> not working for you?
<Haza> My output test.* files are okb's big =/
<Haza> *0kb's
<Haza> I could just do what ive been doing so far of course... tell people to either install linix or download VLC to play my video's
<Haza> Both decent suggestions :D
<BluesKaj> well VLC works on most OS's anyway
<Haza> BlueEagle: Exactly!
<cyberponix> Ok I have searched and searched... I need help to find and get my ethernet working fresh install brand new computer
<cyberponix> 7.10
<cyberponix> NVIDIA® GeForce® 8200 motherboard
 * Haza waits for the next installment of cyberponix's question...
<cyberponix> what more info do u need?
<SkEmO> ok
<Haza> Thats all i need.
<HighHo> cyberponix: are you saying the ethernet port is not detected?
<cyberponix> right
 * Haza goes to check his crystal ball
<SkEmO> i installed the b43-fwcutter
<SkEmO> but, what icons?
<m_tadeu> andypls1: how things worked out?
<SkEmO> what screen you talk about Dr_willis?
<HighHo> cyberponix: open a konsole window and type "ifconfig"
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<SkEmO> anyway
<SkEmO> i open the hardware device manager
<SkEmO> and the driver for the wireless card is detected
<SkEmO> now what do i do to make it appear on my taskbar?
<andypls1> m_tadeu: i am still trying :(
<m_tadeu> nvidia driver doesn't work?
<Dr_willis> did you tell the hardware devief manager to install the driver SkEmO ?
<SkEmO> uhm
<SkEmO> no, i did the b43-fwcutter and it got recognized
<cyberponix> the paste link?
<andypls1> when i run nvedia-settings, it's saying that i am not using nvidia x driver , and i should run nvidia-xconfig
<andypls1> and when i do that, the output i get is:
<andypls1> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<andypls1> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<SkEmO> Dr_willis:  how do i do that?
<andypls1>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<andypls1>                   line.
<andypls1> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<andypls1> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<cyberponix> the paste link?
<Dr_willis> Use that  Hardware Decvice Manager tool and click Install - or somthing like that...
<Dr_willis> kdesudo jockey-kde  , select item.. click activate
<HighHo> andypls1: you now need to restart the X server
<SkEmO> well it only says : component name / enabled / in use
<cyberponix> HighHo where do I paste the results?
<HighHo> andypls1: logout and press ctrl + alt + backspace
<HighHo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SkEmO> ok done Dr_willis
<SkEmO> should i restart?
<cyberponix> thnx posting shortly
<szrhawaii> hey does anyone know of a program that converts avi files to playable dvds
<szrhawaii> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andypls1> i have already done that...
<alipio> szrhawaii: mandvd
<cyberponix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/105774/
<szrhawaii> alipio does that come with a gui interface or is that through terminal
<alipio> gui
<HighHo> andypls1: check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HighHo> for some reason it must not be loading the driver
<szrhawaii> its not in my repo do you know the source for it or where to go for the repo
<andypls1> HighHo: http://pastebin.com/m30439a5b
<alipio> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ManDVD?content=83906
<Dr_willis> SkEmO,  sure why not.. :)
<szrhawaii> k
<m_tadeu> andypls1: lets try another thing....run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<m_tadeu> andypls1: but 1st
<SkEmO> uhm
<m_tadeu> andypls1: make a backup of /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<HighHo> andypls1: that all looks fine
<SkEmO> lets see
<cyberponix> HighHo http://paste.ubuntu.com/105774/
<andypls1> i just don't understand how i am getting a high resolution now
<andypls1> and i am not using the nvidia x driver!
<HighHo> andypls1:  can you paste the output from this file to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<andypls1> ok
<r2b2> hello, how can i make my tv tuner to work
<r2b2> a friend of mine gave me pixelview tv tuner and i plug it in the pci slot
<r2b2> this is my first time to such thing
<Dr_willis> I would google to see if that thing even has any linux support
<Dr_willis> if it does - then there are tv tuner programs to try with it.
<SkEmO> Dr_willis:  i better not, i opened the network settings on my system settings and  under network interfaces it only appears the la, but not the wireless
<Dr_willis> xawtv perhaps is one/
<SkEmO> LAN*
<Dr_willis> SkEmO,  you mean 'lo' ?
<SkEmO> lan, sorry
<HighHo> cyberponix: try running in konsole "sudo lshw -C network"
<r2b2> Dr_willis : ok - if it is supported, no drivers required?
<andypls1> http://pastebin.com/m31da3695
<andypls1> it's huge...
<SkEmO> it says interface Eth0
<Dr_willis> r2b2,  should work..  but some tuners can be tricky. :)   if you are lucky
<cyberponix> ok
<r2b2> Dr_willis , i will try xawtv -it would be amazing if the tuner works out of the box !
<r2b2> :)
<Dr_willis> r2b2,  mine basicially did.. but i reserached it first
<Dr_willis> I used MythTV for a long time
<r2b2> so what is your tv tuner brand?
<Dr_willis> haupage pvr150
<HighHo> andypls1: that seems to suggest that the X is not yet using the new config
<HighHo> it hasent even tryed to call the nvidia driver in the log
<andypls1> gimme a sec
<cyberponix> HighHo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105775/
<andypls1> HighHo: i changed "nvidia" to "nv" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andypls1> and i am rebooting now
<Dr_willis> "Super Linux Powers Activate!"
<Dr_willis> :P
<tweakedeh> Is their any other spot I can view the history of the commands used on my comptuer other then /home/user/.bash_history
<r2b2> Dr_willis, here is the output of lspci : http://pastie.org/363078
<Dr_willis> tweakedeh,  not really
<tweakedeh> Any way I can view what was recently downloaded?
<Dr_willis> r2b2,  so its a   Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PC
<r2b2> what are the other things to try?
<Dr_willis> tweakedeh,  downloadd by what?
<tweakedeh> apt-get
<Dr_willis> r2b2,  i just use mythtv..but it may be over kill.
<Dr_willis> apt sabves its packages in /var/cache/apt
<r2b2> installing mythv now
<cyberponix> HighHo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105775/
<Dr_willis> :/var/cache/apt/archives
<Dr_willis> r2b2,  MythTV is proberly VASTLY over kill for just watching tv.
<tweakedeh> Dr_willis: Thanks.
<HighHo> cyberponix: try running "sudo modprobe forcedeth"
<Dr_willis> r2b2,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/tv-card-based-on-conexant-cx23880-woes-424552/
<HighHo> cyberponix: then try running "ifconfig" again
<r2b2> Dr_willis : im looking at it right now
<cyberponix> FATAL: Model forcedeth not found
<HighHo> cyberponix: what version of kubuntu are you running (this is normally included in the kernel)
<cyberponix>  7.10
<andypls1>   in System->Hardware Drivers Manager, the Nvidia Card is not Enabled. When  i enable it and restart, the x server can not start
<m_tadeu> if I want to snif skype communications what would I use?
<cyberponix> however nvidia-kernel-2.6.18-6-486_1.0.8776+6etch2_i386 is my kernel
<HighHo> thats just for graphics
<tweakedeh> Possable to kick a SSH user off ubuntu?
<cyberponix> ok... but I do need it correct?
<HighHo> cyberponix: if you run apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade, are there any kernel upgrades for you?
<HighHo> cyberponix: if you use nvidia graphics you will want to keep it
<cyberponix> I have no net conection at all I am using to computers this one has net
<cyberponix> the one I want to fix has no net I am using a thumb drive to transfer everthing
<m_tadeu> andypls1: do you need to use 7.10?
<andypls1> no
<The_Z> tweakedeh: why not kill the TTY they're on? It will respawn..
<m_tadeu> I think you could give 8.10 a try ;)
<cyberponix> Everything almost in the other computer is nvida
<andypls1> ok
<andypls1> i'll reboot again now!
<tweakedeh> The_Z: I'm new to Linux and not sure what TTY is.
<m_tadeu> ok....see ya soon
<m_tadeu> how can I spy tcp/ip communications?
<The_Z> tweak.. each user that logs on has a tty, or terminal... you can do a "who" to see who is online, and by what  means they are logged in...
<HighHo> cyberponix: did the issue occur after a fresh install
<The_Z> tweak: you can also use "finger", etc... check the man pages for those, btu it is easier to just try in a shell/terminal yourself.
<tweakedeh> The_Z:...he made a new user.. nice
<cyberponix> yes with vista it worked fine...
<tweak> i don't want to use finger
<tweak> lol
<The_Z> tweak: you also have userdel, or deluser if someone has made a user.. but why did they have permissions to do so?
<The_Z> tweak: I have he feeling you aren't telling everything... :)
<tweakedeh> I Have a hidden user on my computer, How do I see what it's doing?!
<HighHo> cyberponix: Im not sure why the forcedeth driver is not included in 7.10, but i belive that this is probably the issue. If you can it would be best to upgrade to intrepid or hardy
<The_Z> tweak: on linux, there isn't any such thing as a "hidden user"..
<The_Z> tweak: you can see all of them.
<The_Z> tweak: when you do a "who -u" do you see the user?
 * SkEmO sighs
<cyberponix> If I can find forcedeth and get it to the other comp what will it do?>
<SkEmO> Dr_willis:  nope, the wireless still doesent work
<SkEmO> :(
<The_Z> tweak: you can also look at files where someone logging in is noticed, like "tail -f /var/log/auth.log"
<HighHo> cyberponix: Its the driver that most nvidia network cards use, the module needs to be loaded before the card will work
<The_Z> tweak: but why not just delete the accounts, reduce their priveleges, or, or, ... How on earth are you just starting on/in linux and have unwanted guests on your server? How did they get in in the first place??
<andypls1> so how do i update to 8.11 with adept manager?
<Administrator_> I just upgraded using the auto upgrade... and now I have no KDE, no Gnome... NOTHING
<SkEmO> damn
<muylaert> fala ai galera
<muylaert> algum brasileiro na area
<dammitalltojeck> Help please??????
<HighHo> dammitalltojeck: I assume you have consol access?
<tweak> with what?
<dammitalltojeck> I just upgraded using the auto upgrade... and now I have no KDE, no Gnome... NOTHING\
<n3m0> lol
<andypls1> dammitalltojeck: are you on irc from you console ;) ?
<n3m0> dammitalltojeck: well if you have internet the type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dammitalltojeck> andypls1, no... Windows
<andypls1> ah...
<andypls1> ok sorry
<n3m0> dammitalltojeck: what did you upgrade to interpid?
<r2b2> ok- i've tried tvtime, mythtv, xawtv and its not working
<r2b2> are there any workaround installing this  : http://pastie.org/363078
<dammitalltojeck> And I tried the whole apt get... failed. Somehow my bro just got it up but of course hes an asshole and wont tell me how
<dammitalltojeck> So sorry for wasting your time.
<n3m0> well if you in a console on that box try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<n3m0> that is if you have gnome installed
<n3m0> i cant tell how to help you
<r2b2> here is output of my lsmod : http://pastie.org/363084
<jason_> anyone feel that 8.10 is worth it?
<dammitalltojeck> No cause when I did it fucked up my entire install
<jason_> im running 8.4 right now myself pretty happy with it
<tweak> ok i'm running google earth but the graphics are all garbled on the actual earth. the menu's look fine though. i know this pc can run it.... it's works great under XP.. but i'm trying to get rid of xp! help please? ubuntu 8.10
<dammitalltojeck> Wish I would have left it alone and stayed w 8.04
<jason_> cant you revert back?
<dammitalltojeck> I suppose, but its taken hours to go to 8.10, and Im freaking pissed because of it.  I thought Linux was "better" than windows.
<jason_> i did duel booting for a while
<dammitalltojeck> Thats whats on my lappy.
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dammitalltojeck> The reason why I CANT switch to linux is how complicated it is.
<dammitalltojeck> Well at least SOMETHING is family friendly. Cause linux sure isn't.
<jason_> ill second that
<dammitalltojeck> I cant even get my VPN client INSTALLED on Linux
<genii> dammitalltojeck: Linux is a harsh mistress
<jason_> very much so
<cyberponix> is there anyother driver other than forcedeth to get an nvidia ethernet card working
<dammitalltojeck> genii, yeah at least Windows is easy
<SkEmO> !lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<SkEmO> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SkEmO> !knetworkmanager
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<dammitalltojeck> And now my wireless card wont work with linux... AAAAAARRRRRRGHH!
<cyberponix> SkEmo thnx but done all that already
<SkEmO> oh
<SkEmO> that was for me
<SkEmO> i ca make knetworkmanager  detects my wireless card
<SkEmO> cant*
<cyberponix> have u tried madwifi?
<genii> SkEmO: Does ifconfig see it?
<tweak> ok i'm running google earth but the graphics are all garbled on the actual earth. the menu's look fine though. i know this pc can run it.... it's works great under XP.. but i'm trying to get rid of xp! help please?
<tomas__> español
<genii> !es | tomas__
<ubottu> tomas__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<neoTheCat> good evening EST.  i installed kde4 rc2, and it is really amazing, looks beautiful.  i am running it on a pretty good machine.  the only problem is when i run "Urban Terror", it runs considerably slower than when i run it under other  desktops.
<neoTheCat> is there anything i can do increase it's performance under kde4 rc2?
<SkEmO> genii:  well, it says this :
<tweak> another question.... how can I make it so my mounted partitions of hard drive do not appear on the desktop?
<genii> SkEmO: If more than a couple lines, use pastebin please
<SkEmO> http://pastebin.com/m430c5579
<genii> SkEmO: reading
<marcovsk> hi
<SkEmO> ;)
<genii> SkEmO: Can you pastebin output of lspci and lsusb please
<SkEmO> ok, sec
<SkEmO> http://pastebin.com/m140c2400 thats Lspci
<cyberponix> is there anyother driver other than forcedeth to get an nvidia ethernet card working
<marcovsk> 0i, gente. alguem fala português?
<genii> !pt | marcovsk
<ubottu> marcovsk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SkEmO> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<SkEmO> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<SkEmO> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<SkEmO> lsusb
<marcovsk> hi, genii
<genii> marcovsk: eg: /join #ubuntu-pt
<genii> SkEmO: Please. Don't paste here but use the pastebin service
<marcovsk> i didnt understand, genii
<SkEmO> oh, sorry
<SkEmO> well my wifi card is PCI
<SkEmO> not USb
<SkEmO> http://pastebin.com/m140c2400 <-------thats Lspci
<genii> marcovsk: Para receber o auxílio no português faça por favor /join #ubuntu-pt
<marcovsk> join#ubuntu-pt
<genii> SkEmO: The result above seems to be all vendor:device codes 0000:0000 which is weird
<SkEmO> genii:  on usb?
<genii> marcovsk:   /join #ubuntu-pt
<marcovsk> #ubuntu-pt
<SkEmO> xD
<genii> SkEmO: Reading your lspci paste, 1 minute
<genii> SkEmO: does command:  lsmod|grep r8169             produce a result?
<SkEmO> lemme see
<SkEmO> r8169                  36612  0
<SkEmO> it produces that genii
<cyberponix> can an rpm ever be used with deb?
<genii> SkEmO: OK. So add into the file /etc/network/interfaces    2 lines:     auto wlan0             and: iface wlan0 inet dhcp                by: alt-f2     then    kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<Name141> Is it possible to still download the 8.04 , the LTS versions ?
<Name141> Or request a shipit
<genii> SkEmO: Then:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<genii> Name141: Certainly
<Name141> genii: where would I find that
<tweak> anyone know how to update or tweak video drivers?
<Name141> I have issues with the newer one
<genii> Name141: look in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Name141> All I am seeing is the DVD ISO
<SkEmO> genii:  done
<SkEmO> what now?
<Name141> What's the difference in the (now scratched) CD and the DVD versions?
<genii> SkEmO: Does ifconfig report that interface now?
<SkEmO> nope
<SkEmO> it only shows eth0 and lo
<tweak> anyone know how to update or tweak video drivers?
<genii> SkEmO: You did the: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up                   ?
<genii> SkEmO: If it did not bring up the interface, what error reported?
<SkEmO> genii:  it says this : wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<genii> SkEmO: OK , thats informative at least
<genii> My battery will die soon
<SkEmO> :(
<genii> ~20 mins likely. The charge indicator isn't very accurate
<genii> AFK
<SkEmO> ok, thanks anyway genii
<dpeach> Is OpenOffice.org 3.0 part of the official Hardy packages yet?
<dpeach> Or, where do I go to look and see if OOo 3.0 is part of the official Hardy packages?
<darkdelusions> Anyone know if there is a pandora plasmid?
<bazhang> dpeach, no its not
<dpeach> thank you bazhang. I have it installed, but it is being quirky. I will pop it out and get back to the 2.4.
<bazhang> dpeach, nor for intrepid
<bazhang> dpeach, though there is a ppa available, ymmv
<dpeach> really? Wow! I guess I am glad I am holding out for the next obscure animal coming out in April.
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
 * dpeach hates the names. What was wrong with numbers that made sense? :-)
<tweak> anyone using ubuntu 8.10? you see the icon beside applications at the top? how do I change it?
<tweak> anyone good with graphics problems?
<bazhang> tweak, ubuntu or kubuntu
<tweak> u
<bazhang> tweak, why are you cross-posting? the same helpers are in both channels
<tweak> o. I didn't know that
<tweak> sorry
<pkodon> Oh, the channel finally showed up.
<bazhang> gnome-look.org for themes tweak
<bazhang> argh
<pkodon> This isn't a kubuntu question, per se, but it's an ubuntu question, shouldn't matter which UI I'm using.
<pkodon> Okay, I have this little 6G drive I want to put some sstuff I downloaded on, so I can put it in my Win98SE machine and have the stuff available to Windows on that machine. I created a FAT32 partition using the entire disk space. I created a /media/PC1 directory as a mountpoint for it, but when I go into a root shell and try to mount it, using "mount -t fat32 /dev/sdc1 /media/PC1", I'm told there's no such file system as "fat32".
<darkguy> try vfat, fat or msdos
<alberto_> general shortcuts arent working in kde 4.1. where do i modify them?
<pkodon> darkguy: Will that recognize the fat32 partition?
<darkguy> pkodon: yeah, as far as I know, for fat32 partitions you should use vfat
<darkguy> as there's no thing as fat32 if I recall correctly
<pkodon> Okay, I'll try it, BRB.
<darkguy> in linux anyways
<darkguy> good luck
<pkodon> Well, there's a kernel module called mkfsfat32 or something like that.
<SkEmO> what can i use to compile?
<darkguy> that must be new :P
<SkEmO> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mike1980> well no one could help in Ubuntu so I will try here. I can not burn to dvd media faster the 4x the disk is up to 16 times and drive is 32 times. I have tryed cdrecord and growisofs with many brands of disk media with no luck
<dpeach> mike1980: I have always used K3B with great success. Can you install that and give it a try?
<mike1980> dpeach: nope I have no desktop(kde etc)
<dpeach> oh, well then you are way out of my skill set.
<pkodon> darkguy: Okahy, I got it to mount, but now it is read-only unless you're root.
<mister-tea-lapto> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mike1980> ya some people have reported the same problem but no one knows
<mike1980> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/31709 I don't want to swtich distro's if I can help it
<PSiL0> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<darkguy> pkodon: oh sorry, was afk
<darkguy> pkodon: Hmm I don't really know how to solve that, when I used to use NTFS partitions I added -o ro,umask=000, but I assume you can change that for rw
<darkguy> still, I don't know if that would work on fat32 or not
<hubar> How do you move widgets that are on your bottom panel?
<hubar> For KDE 4.1
<hubar> I just installed it from ubuntu repository.
<pkodon> darkguy: Well, I have an xubuntu offshoot called PC/OS, and there's a tool in the system menu to mount NTFS drives, but nothing for other file systems.
<p4c0> hello
<darkguy> pkodon: :( I'm afraid I don't have experience in that topic, but, did you try the -o line that I suggested ?
<p4c0> I have a small problem, I installed ubuntu server from cdrom, but I want graphic interface, problem is my net is to slow... i have the non server version of ubuntu, but can't manage to use that cd to install it
<pkodon> Is there an "unmount" command?
<Dr_willis> p4c0,  the alterneticve installer cd. you could...
<Dr_willis> pkodon,  theres no N in 'umount' :) for Unmounting stuff
<p4c0> I have commented all the line in my source.list, I ran apt-cdrom add, but it keep saying package not found
<Dr_willis> p4c0,  alternative cd - i belive cdn be used.. the live-desktop cd cant be used in such a way
<p4c0> Dr_willis: i have found others with the same problem, but no good replies on google
<darkguy> pkodon: umount
<p4c0> Dr_willis: hmmm maybe that's why
<p4c0> Dr_willis: where can I get the alterneticve installer cd?
<Dr_willis> ALternative cd is same download sites as the normal cd's
<p4c0> Dr_willis: i only have the ubuntu server and the intrepid
<Dr_willis> There are at least '3' cd's that i know of.. the Live/desktop, the Alternative, and the Server.
<hubar> Anyone knows?
<Dr_willis> You would proberly be better off just using  the apt-get stuff to download what you need.
<hubar> How do you move widgets that are on your bottom panel? for KDE4.1
<DasEI> p4c0: right side od d/l page, at torrents and so on
<Dr_willis> hubar,  use the cashew to unlock the panel.
<Dr_willis> thenadjust the gizmos then lock it back
<hubar> Dr_willis: cashew? What is that?
<pkodon> Dr_willis: Thanks, I'm going to look at these mount options and see if there's some way to make it R/W when I use mount.
<Dr_willis> Littel Cashew shaped icon at the side of the panel
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/I+HATE+the+Cashew?content=91009
<SkEmO> sayounaraaaaaaaaa!!
<_liquid> hello
<hubar> How do you configure kde4 to use konqeror as default web browser?
<hubar> Right now, it is using my GNOME setting, use epiphany as default browser.
<PeoplesAdvocate> Hey im trying to set up a printer in kubuntu using kde 4.1
<snarkster> does anyone know anything about atheros chipsets?
<PeoplesAdvocate> little, why?
<PeoplesAdvocate> snarkster: what you trying to do?
<snarkster> PeoplesAdvocate: I bought this new laptop with atheros wifi and I cant seem to get it working
<snarkster> this usb thing i have isnt cutting it.
<PeoplesAdvocate> have you tried installing the madwifi drivers?
<snarkster> restricted stuff is installed
<snarkster> it finds the device just wont use it
<hubar> snarkster: I use ndiswrapper.
<hubar> There are some serious breakages with my driver and wifi device. I had to use ndiswrapper.
<NGL-Jabrroa> hello
<i4dm99> hello
<NGL-Jabrroa> hi i4dm99 how are you?
<prashanth> hello
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i cant watch a dvd movie with kaffeine, it  shows this error: This DVD Video is encrypted.  To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss............. I do what it says, but then it just shows the same error again. i cant get it to work. any ideas?
<solid_liq> lovre: make sure in preferences that it has scanned for libdvdcss and found it
<lovre>  solid_liq:not sure how to check that.
<lovre> solid_liq: there is an option dvd.css_decryption_method, and its set to "key". is that ok?
<lovre> grr
<lovre> now  i insert DVD, and it doesnt respond, its not recognised in "Devices", and i cant get it out!!!!!
<lovre> :S
<Firefishe> I'm using 8.10 & kde 4.2 b2. Having a problem with my dvd drive.  I put a dvd in, try to open it with dolphin, and now I don't have any access whatsoever to the dvd drive from any application.
<Firefishe> Can't eject it, can't mount it, can't unmount it
<Dr_willis> check dmesg commnand.. see if it gives a clue
<Dr_willis> otherwise.. it may be safest to reboot and eject it
<Firefishe> Dr_willis:  Been there, rebooted already.
<Firefishe> may have to reboot again ;) *sigh*
<Dr_willis> reboot hit the eject button as it powers up
<Dr_willis> could be the drive is stuck
<Dr_willis> reboot hit the eject button with your shoe as it powers up
<Firefishe> stuck in what way, though?
<Dr_willis> Mechanically stuck
<Firefishe> brand new dvd
<Dr_willis> chewing gume in the bay.
<Firefishe> hardly
<Dr_willis> brand new disk or drive?
<Firefishe> practically both
<Firefishe> nothing in the drive bay, it's a laptop.
<Dr_willis> I have had optical drives with mecahinal issues where they get stuck
<Firefishe> clean as a whistle
<Dr_willis> laptop - one of those spring loaded ones then eh.
<Firefishe> yes, but the eject button won't even work.  Soft-eject won't work
<Dr_willis> there is that little paperclip hole also.
<Firefishe> no paper clips in sight
<Dr_willis> Time to order one off the internet.
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis> Hair pin.
<Firefishe> I know I'm not being very proactive here.  Every time I think of this, I never remember it.  Paper clip boxes are cheap, too.  Time to hit Staples tomorrow, I'm tired of this.
<faileas> lol
<Firefishe> Is there any way to force-soft-eject a drive that's become inactive?
 * faileas has gem clips for that
<Firefishe> Would an encrypted dvd of newer origin have some type of 'anti linux'
<Firefishe> type of system?
<Dr_willis> I doubt it
<Dr_willis> next time ya pop it in.. use DD to make an image of the dvd disk to the HD.. then play the image..
<Firefishe> Well, I was using k3b
<Dr_willis> k3b to do what?
<Firefishe> I'll have to 'man dd' as I've never used it.
<Firefishe> or DD
<Firefishe> which is it/
<Dr_willis> 'dd'
<Firefishe> ?
<Firefishe> k'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Firefishe> :)
<Firefishe> kk
<Dr_willis> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2588 kB
<Firefishe> downloading now
<Firefishe> dvdrip
<Firefishe> is there a gui front end?
<Dr_willis> dvdrip converts the dvd video to a .avi file :) which is fun
<Dr_willis> it is a front end.
<Dr_willis> perl front end for transcode.
<Firefishe> how long does that take?  I really just want to make a dvd .iso and then re-burn it to another dvd
<Firefishe> I'll raw-copy it if necessary.
<Dr_willis> like so many things under linux 'it depends'
<Dr_willis> raw copy may or may not work.. depending on the disk
<Dr_willis> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1349 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<Firefishe> k
<Firefishe> blast it, I'm going to have to reboot just to get the dvd out of there.  brb
<Firefishe> Dr_willis:  hi gain, dr. :)  Well, to get around this--and I'm only guessing this is why it's working here--I set my bios to compatible mode (I've had problems with the dvd drive before due to this), rebooted, and in k3b, set it to ignore read errors.  It's nicely copying to an .iso file as I type this.  Hopefully, with no problems.
<Dr_willis> compatible mode
<Dr_willis>  Whats that?
<Firefishe> Enhanced vs Compatible
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever heard of those modes befor for optical  media/devices.
<Dr_willis> only for Parrellel Ports.. AGES ago. :)
<Firefishe> This has to do with some of the newer hard drives.  And perhaps that's true for the dvd drive directly, but the dvd still has to be copied to and read by the hd.  Anyway, it's working.
<Firefishe> enhanced sata or pata or something like that.
<Firefishe> I don't really know specifically
<Firefishe> The weird part is, I tried to copy it once, and I had to cancel it.  I then--from within the k3b file browser dialog--selected the drive, and it actually read it.  Then I tried the copy command again, and now it's working.  I'm wondering what's telling what that something is mounted or there or what.
<Firefishe> Or what would cause the drive to just up and not work...it's not jammed.
<Firefishe> Quite frankly, I"m not overly impressed with the dvd burner in this thing.  I'd like to swap it out for another, but laptops are so specific as to hardware.  It's also lightscribe, but that's not a major thing, I'd rather have something accurate and fast.
<Firefishe> works fine on the vista64 side, but that's another story
<Dr_willis> Plus you dont watn to see the Cost....
<Firefishe> they're not overly heavy, unless you go to the blu-ray burner
<Dr_willis> ive had dvd videos that refused to play properly on windows.. but they did under linux
<Firefishe> 600 plus for htat beast
<Firefishe> Dr_willis:  Isn't that weird?  Go fig.
<Dr_willis> It crashed 3 different windows laptops using Windows Media player at exact same spot...
<Dr_willis> Linux played it whtouht a hitch
<Dr_willis> this was a legal  Starwars  DVD. :)
<Firefishe> Sure is reading the thing slow
<Firefishe> Well, all I have on vista is windows media player.  Didn't even come with a nice, tight dvd viewer package.  It's a gaming system, anyway.
<Dr_willis> I use gmplayer and vlc on windows also.
<Firefishe> 9700m gt nvidia..which makes eve online look very nice :)
<Dr_willis> Or i set up GeeXbox and use it to make a fast-booting-video player system
<Firefishe> what is geexbox?
<Dr_willis> a MediaPlayer MiniDisrto
<Firefishe> Is there a usb-drive version?
<Dr_willis> it recantly came out with a feature sort of like Wubi/ubuntu where you can isntall it as an 'application' under windows.. or you can use it on a bootable thimbdrive
<Dr_willis> or on a cd
<Dr_willis> or you can install it to HD and make ubuntub oot it - if you wanted
<Firefishe> Well, I wouldn't mind using it on windows, to see how it integrates with the system while win is running.  I still need a better dvd-decoder.
<Firefishe> on hd?
<Dr_willis> It dosent interfrate with the system while windows is runnng
<Firefishe> Does it need a separate partition?
<Dr_willis> it is its own little mini disrto
<Dr_willis> You can install it  like wubi and have it instaleld without a pariottion
<Firefishe> oh,  you mean you can run it from within a windows sub-directory if you want?
<Firefishe> I follow now
<Firefishe> np
<Dr_willis> it boots  to geexbox. or windows. :)
<faileas> wubi basically gets grub to load a dosk image
<faileas> *disk
<faileas> GeeXbox?
<Dr_willis> Yep. exactly faileas  - GeeXbox has that feature now
<Dr_willis> MediaPlayer Mini Disrto
<faileas> i mean what's that ;p
<Firefishe> I'm going to look it up.
<Dr_willis> mini thumb drive with GeexBox + laptop = media player :)
<faileas> lol
<faileas> hmm
<Firefishe> although I do not see why kubuntu shouldn't be able to do the same thing.  I use the laptop regularly between 8.10/kde and vista.  I need vista for some things, ubuntu for others.
<faileas> sounds like something worth messing with ;p
<Firefishe> csound, for example ;)
<Firefishe> I've installed the entire ubuntu-studio
<Firefishe> I'm going to turn this into a laptop soft-synth workstation
<elwood> good morning
<Firefishe> Gotta find a usb-to-midi adapter that will work with ubuntu
<Firefishe> and probably interface with Jack
<faileas> lol
<Firefishe> thought it's weird.  You can't run everything at once.  Some soft-synths rely on jack, others don't.
<Firefishe> thought=though
<faileas> nice timing, i hosed my win2k/xp box ;p
<Firefishe> I've nixxed  my win installations in favor of linux before
<Firefishe> Actually, the g50v has a 2nd hard drive bay.  Asus's online store is out of the brackets, though, and have been since before December.  I'm not overly impressed.
<Firefishe> I'd much prefer to have ubuntu on a separate h/d altogether.
<Firefishe> I have been able to boot Slax on a usb stick, though.  Kind of limited.
<faileas> Firefishe: oh this is an old box, totally used for videos- a disk imaging software caused some wierdness, and i think i blew up the bootloader ;p
<Firefishe> well, you could reinstall grub, but if it needs repair--and you wont' lose any of your videos, then I'd just re do it
<faileas> ....
<faileas> 19 MB?
<elwood> is konqueror usable without installing firefox?
<faileas> Firefishe: none of the videos are on the box
<Firefishe> what I enjoy about ubuntu, is the way the failsafe-boot works.  I'm able to select fsck from an ncurses type menu during failsafe, and that is nice.
<faileas> elwood: yes
<Firefishe> elwood...yes
<Firefishe> konqueror is kde
<Firefishe> konqueror is kde's web browser/file manager
<faileas> Firefishe: oh, this is the unique kinda messup you need experience and stupidity in equal measure to do ;p
<Firefishe> dolphin notwithstanding
<Firefishe> faileas:  LOL  Been there.
<Firefishe> I think I had six re-installs in one day one time.  I forget the distro/hardware.
<elwood> well, it seems to be faster and lighter than ffox, hope it works with all sites :)
<faileas> Firefishe: ironically, it started with me trying to image the system with ping ;p
<Firefishe> elwood...konqueror is it's own animal.  Flash and Java behave differently with it, so I'd start looking over the forums and all the instructions and options for koqueror if you want it to be your primary browser.  I prefer firefox.
<elwood> Firefishe: thanks, i'll give it a try
<Firefishe> np elwood
<Firefishe> faileas:  You can image a system with ping??
<Firefishe> I thought ping was a network specific thing.
<faileas> Firefishe: Partimage is not ghost
<faileas> good documentation, but i don't seem to have luck with disk imaging software XD
<Firefishe> oh...Ping vs ping ??
<Firefishe> faileas:  And I don't have any experience with it, either.
<Firefishe> ghosting drives, I mean
<faileas> lol
<Firefishe> Well, the dvd is copied as an .iso.  Now let's see if xine will play it
<faileas> Firefishe: ya ;p. been trying a few.... still haven't gotten one that works for me ;p
<Dr_willis> I tend to play .iso files in vlc or mplayer
<Firefishe> Dr_willis:  I have vlc.  Still, I find that, overall, xine-ui (slaved to xine, when the xine-ui package is installed), overall.
<Firefishe> I'll try vlc, however, that's a tight package.
<Dr_willis> im used to the keybindings and featrues in vlc and gmplayer :)
<Dr_willis> i even use them under windows.. and Geexbox uses mplayer.. so i am used to it the most
<dominik_g> Hi, I am looking for a way to use the sesame2 backend for libsoprano4 (I am using KDE 4.2 RC1 right now). Does there exist something prepackaged or do I have to compile it myself (which looks to be a tough task)?
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dominik_g> Nobody has some ideas on how to get the sesame2 backend in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> No idea what that even is dominik_g
<Dr_willis> !find sesame
<ubottu> Found: python-sesame
<dominik_g> python-sesame is not the sesame2 backend for libsoprano4 as far as I know
<dominik_g> sesame2 is a backend for the nepomuk desktop search
<dominik_g> kubuntu only includes the redland backend, which is free but veeeery slow
<dominik_g> sesame2 is built on java, anecdotically contains some non-free parts, but is a lot faster than redland.
<dominik_g> ok, nobody seems to be able to help. anyway, thanks
 * Dr_willis still has no idea what  nepomuk   redland   or sesame2  is :)
<Dr_willis> some 'search' thing... :)
<bobleny> Where can I find the md5 checksum for kubuntu 8.04?
<bobleny> Is anybody even here?
<Dr_willis> Sould be a file on the download site/links to it.
<bobleny> Well, I downloaded it from kubuntu.org, and I couldn't find a link or anything.
<Dr_willis> http://less.cogeco.net/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/8.10/MD5SUMS
<Dr_willis> i just followed the link to the mirrors and looked :)
<Dr_willis> i was thinking the md5sum file was on the cd.. but ive NO idea how it managed to get there.. heh
<bobleny> Ok, I got it. Thank you!
<Dr_willis> Im still nto sure how a disrto cd can boot up and check its own md5sum.. syure it can get its own sum.. but how did they save the md5sum file on the cd.. without changeing the md5sum
<bluecode> Does anybody know of a kdevelop4 alpha6 package or is anybody willing to package it (I have no idea how much work this is)?
<yao_ziyuan> if there a way to let gtk+ programs use fonts specified in GNOME Menu -> System -> Preferences -> Appearance without running gnome-settings-daemon?
<yao_ziyuan> or: where can i set fonts for gtk+ (instead of for gnome) so gtk+ programs run in KDE will directly use them?
<Goan> Hi, My Kubuntu Hardy is getting unstable. It keeps on freezing on random times and flashes the caps lock key once frozen. I was reading about this and it is named "Kernel Panic". Do you know what should I look for to correct this problem?
<Dr_willis>  flashes the caps lock key  and kernel panic is the sign of a VERY VERY nasty crash
<Dr_willis> hard to tell since you cant really see the logs/stuff after it crashes...
<Dr_willis> has it always been unstable? or a recent thing?
<Goan> Started two days back. As far as I remember, I plugged in my Apple Ipod touch and kept it plugged for about two hours and after I came back the screen was frozen.
<Dr_willis> monitor the dmesg commands output.. and see if anything shows up befor it gets unstable/crashes...
<Dr_willis> but is it crashing now without theipod plugged in?
<Goan> yes, I never plugged the ipod back in
<faileas> Goan: ipod classic 1st generation?
<faileas> oh my bad
 * faileas really should read scrollnack ;p
<Dr_willis> i would find it hard to belive that plugging in an ipod would  damange anything
<Goan> Dr_willis, I would think that too.
<techbw> hi, is there a way for me to log onto another computer kde desktop via ssh.
<Dr_willis> techbw,  depends on what you want to do.. You could ssh -X to the remote box and run apps and they would appear 'locally'
<Dr_willis> if you wanted to controll the existing kde desktop ont he remote box. thats another thing entirely. :)
<techbw> no I would like kde desktop to load, ssh -X works for individual apps
<Dr_willis> You can  make all the apps show up locally.. :) start a X session with just a terminal , ssh -X over.. and run 'startkde'
<Dr_willis> but that may make for a sluggish desktop
<Dr_willis> also  if you dont have to use ssh. theres the xdmcp feature of X. for a remote desktop thats local.
<techbw> tried that, did not work, I have enabled X tunneling in ssh server on remote pc, but remote computer seems to not respond.  when I enter the startkde command
<Dr_willis> you dont want anyting going in X otehr then a simple terminal window. no other window managers at all.  when you do that trick
<techbw> so I must be in a terminal window not an x when I start this?
<Dr_willis>  I was thinking i saw gdm/kdm somehow had a 'remote X session' or 'secure ssh X session' menu  item once.. but im not sure what put them there.
<techbw> ctrl+alt+f2 for example
<Dr_willis> start X with JUST a xterm. No window manager, or anythying
<Dr_willis> Not a CONSOLE
<techbw> can a window manager be active on another screen?
<Dr_willis> you can have several X sessions going at the same time.. alt-ctrl-f7 and one on alt-ctrl-f8 and  so forth. yes. you an have one on the other 'screen'
<Dr_willis> Last i did this was with kde 3.5 ages ago..
<Dr_willis> AGES and AGES ago  :)
<techbw> when I do go to ctrl+alt+f2 and ssh into the machine and start kde there are alot of failure notices, which go up too fast and can't scroll to see what it is saying
<Dr_willis> You DONT startkde from a console
<Dr_willis>  you must start it from a X session
<techbw> how do I open an X session without starting to load kde locally?
<Dr_willis> thats the trick :)
<techbw> if I press ctrl+alt+f8 then it opens a local kde session
<Dr_willis>  I was thinking i saw gdm/kdm somehow had a 'remote X session' or 'secure ssh X session' menu  item once.. but im not sure what put them there.
<techbw> i will go through adept and check the repos, maybe there is something in there
<Dr_willis> look at the kdm login/session items..  or dont use kdm and make a simple .xinitrc that has one line.. 'xterm'
<Dr_willis> then use startx from the console after you close out X and stop kdm
<yao_ziyuan> i just googled and found 3 approaches to set fonts for gtk+ programs running in kde: (1) use gtk-qt-engine to "set a font or use my current kde font for gtk+ programs"; (2) edit ~/.gtkrc-2.0; (3) run gnome-settings-daemon at kde startup.  approach #1 actually is equivalent to #2 because gtk-qt-engine writes to ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4, and if i copy this to ~/.gtkrc-2.0, it still doesn't work; so approaches #1 and #2 don't work. only #3 works for me.
<Dr_willis> Or spawn a 2nd X session that runs .xinitrc with the xterm line in it.
<techbw> i will try that.
<techbw> thankx
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ka> Hi
<Dr_willis> hi
<ka> Hi Dr_willis
<lillyz> hey I have a problem on ubuntu 8.10 amd64 on install it gets to after copy files then it updates time from server and just quits and ubiquity seems to be closing unexpectedly just right after that. Can someone give me any ideas on how to fix. (md5sum on cd is fine, burnt twice now low speed, cd check said no errors i have a 64bit cpu)
<ka> I have no idea, But then I am new to Ubuntu...
<Dr_willis> i tend to use the alterntive isntaller..  so not sure. either
<ka> Maybe you 'll have som more luck at teh #ubuntu channel. But It is saturady, and contrary to whjat people belive, Linux users do something else that use their PCs in the weekends...
<lillyz> hmm time to try that then... it worked before but i put a new pc together with fairly newish parts but seems it just didn't like me :(
<lillyz> lol yeah i already asked in #ubuntu no response at all
<Dr_willis> It can be hard to trouble shoot.
<Dr_willis> since it works for most everyone else..
<Dr_willis> I had a problem machine. kubuntu, and buntu both dident install right.. but a Xubuntu install cd did work
<ka> Hey, any of you remember where the trash folder is?
<Dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_willis> No :P
<Dr_willis> but i can rember the factoid
<ka> thanks, just what I needed
<Guest179> Hi everyone,  what's the keyboard shortcut for switching between tabs in Konqueror (like Ctrl-PgUp and Ctrl PgDn in Firefox)?
<ka> ctrl+alt+tab
<Guest179> ka: Thanks!  That shifts to the next tab.  What about shifting to the previous tab?
<Dr_willis> add a shift?
<ka> ctrl+shift+alt+tab?
<Dr_willis> if you have enough fingers. :)
<Guest179> Nope.  Doesn't work
<ka> hm I dont know..
<ka> But It cycles around, I konw not optimal. Im sure its there though
<Guest179> Any other ideas?
<Dr_willis> check the keybinding/konqueror settings?
<Guest179> How?
<ian_> morning - has anyone had any problems with kwin since the 4.2 RC update?
<Dr_willis> Konwueror menu items I imagine some where? Im not in kde aright now.
<tictric> "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply"
<tictric> I can login into kde4 but don't get the desktop only kdm wallpaper
<Guest179> Dr_willis: OK got it.  Settings->Configure Shortcuts.  The shortcuts are Ctrl+./Ctrl+,  Thanks everyone!
<ian_> are you sure your selecting kde4 from the login screen?
<tictric> ian_: yes
<tictric> I cannot log in only as one specific user: Me
<ian_> tictric: what version of kde4 are you running? on what system?
<tictric> the other users on this machine can just login like before
<tictric> 4.1.4
<Dr_willis> sounds like some messed up kde setting
<tictric> yes
<ian_> tictric: can you log into terminal and check that all of your home dir is owned by you and you've not accidently owned some of it by root
<ka> tictric: Hm I oftwen experienced this when my home dir was full...
<tictric> I even moved my home dir to homedir.bak and created a new empty home to see what happens
<tictric> no change
<tictric> only this one user doesn't get a desktop env on this upgraded intrepid
<ka> rename your kde folder as root
<tictric> ian_: I checked all of the abovd
<ian_> the only time i've seen problems like that are either with a full home dir or wrong permissions
<ka> Kde will regenerat a new folder for you, then you can copy back the things you need
<tictric> I did chown -R user.user /home/user
<ian_> hhhmmmm
<tictric> ka, that's what I thought too. But it made no change
<ka> Crap... That seems strange
<ka> Hm make a new user and copy your files over
<ian_> while we are on the topic of kde, has anyone had problems with kwin constantly crashing in 4.2 RC?
<tictric> ka I'll try that I think
<Stalker72> When I try to install Kubuntu using the minimal installer, it says "boot:". What do I do?
<Dr_willis> after it isntalls it just says boot: ?
<Dr_willis> or is that the install cd saying it?
<Guest10261> I was a user of the `single-menu-bar' in KDE 3.  CAn anyone tell me how to enable this functionality in KDE 4?
<leandroribeiro> Hi you all! Is there any repo that would allow me to install KDE 4.2 on top of Ubuntu 8.04?
<Dekans> leandroribeiro: not for Kubuntu 8.04
<Dekans> Guest10261: don't know what you're speaking about
<Stalker72> Dr_willis: I managed to solve it by hitting enter.
<leandroribeiro> Darn... I'm having issues with ATI drivers for 8.10 and wanted to go back, but KDE 4.2 is getting adictive :|
<Dr_willis> Stalker72,  amazing eh? :)
<jussi01> Guest10261: you mean the "mac style" one across the top?
<Guest10261> jussi01: Yep, that very one.
<Dr_willis> Its proberly not in kde4 any more.
<jussi01> Guest10261: dont think it got ported
<Stalker72> Dr_willis: Hehe :P
<Guest10261> WHAT! I'm going to GNOME this instant.
<ixzel> hello.... can some help me... i'm a new Linux&Kubuntu user here
<ixzel> *someone*
<Guest10261> ixzeL: Yes?
<jussi01> Guest10261: *yet* :D
<jussi01> !ask | ixzel
<ubottu> ixzel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ixzel> what is this? this error is from adept
<ixzel> APT Error. Context:
<Guest10261> Bye KDE!  Nice being with you...
<ixzel>     Running dpkg,
<ixzel>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --unpack, /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb ],
<ixzel>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<ixzel>     Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb : unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version: Operation not permitted.
<jussi01> !paste | ixzel
<ubottu> ixzel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ixzel> sorry
<jussi01> ixzel: can you open a konsole and type: sudo apt-get install -a
<jussi01> ixzel: if you dont understand what I mean, just ask :)
<ixzel> wait.. ill try
<jussi01> ixzel: make sure adept is closed before that
<ixzel> OK thanks
<jussi01> ixzel: oops, im being confused :D use: sudo apt-get install -f
<jussi01> *oops*
 * jussi01 apologises profusely
<ixzel> i see got an error on "-a" heheh
<ixzel> done
<ixzel> sir jussi01: i run the sudo apt-get install -f, it said there is 1 that isnt upgraded
<jussi01> ixzel: and then it fixed it?
<ixzel> jussi01: i got a line: zero upgraded, zero installed, zero to remove and 1 not upgraded
<jussi01> ixzel: did it tell you which one?
<ixzel> no it didn't
<jussi01> ok, try this then: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jussi01> and yes, that one is supposed to be -a :D
<ixzel> oK by the way this package generated the error: linux-image-2.6.27.7-generic
<jussi01> ixzel: yeah, thats what I thought. did that last command help?
<ixzel> i think not... there are no message after i entered the command
<alberto> Witch is the best driver for one ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400?
<peterz> Guest26222: what's your definition of best?
<Guest26222> peterz,  best 3d accelaration
<Guest26222> :)
<Guest26222> I think there are 3 ati drivers
<peterz> Guest26222: then currently the only choice is the binary junk
<Guest26222> :S thats what i thought
<Guest26222> and i also heard it was junk
<Guest26222> :S
<Guest26222> om
<ixzel> jussi01: anyone there????
<Tm_T> ixzel: no messages usually means no errors
<jussi01> ixzel: Im unsure now, perhaps try: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ixzel> umm.. oK... ill try
<Tm_T> WTFisWTF: please change your nick
<WTFisWTF> ok
<ixzel> it gave an error... here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/105875/
<ixzel> jussio1: how was it?
<ixzel> *jussi01*
<jussi01> ixzel: err, what?
<ixzel> i got an error message, look it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/105875/
<jussi01> ixzel: seems there is a bug. Id report it.
<jussi01> !bug | ixzel
<ubottu> ixzel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<al_> anybody else experiencing constant plasma crashes with rc1?
<bobek_> Can I hawe Kde near Gnome on 1 ubuntu?
 * jussi01 goes off to do other things...
<ixzel> OK thank you very much~
<ixzel> jussi01: thanks ^_^
<don> Hello, all
<Guest2134> 2 days thare was a kubuntu upgrade. From that time "Show desktop" appication signed as "unknown kde4 application".
<Guest2134> So I can't use this applet.
<Guest2134> Is it mine trouble or is it a generaly bug?
<RurouniJones> Does anyone know if there is a way to boost volume?
<RurouniJones> I got Amarok maxed and the kubuntu sound slider maxed
<RurouniJones> but the thing I am llistening to is still too quiet
<pidusd> after my kubuntu 8.10 stopped responding and the caps light started blinking, I restarted the machine and since then both wired/wireless stopped working on it. Has anybody faced anything similar and knows of some way to recover the network?
<pidusd> oops..where did the 1st line go ...i had said after my kubuntu 8.10 stopped responding and the caps light started blinking, I restarted the machine
<pidusd> and since then both wired/wireless stopped working on it. Has anybody faced anything similar and knows of some way to recover the network?
<pidusd> doesn't blinking caps lock light..indicates a crashed kernel?
<ixzel> is there any websites for downloading plasmoids???
<Neremor> kde-look.org
<Neremor> or kde-apps.org
<gabriele> ciao a tutti
<gabriele> ho un problema con l'istallazione di java6 chi mi dà una mano?
<ghostcube> !it | gabriele
<ubottu> gabriele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pidusd> does anybody know how should i fix wired and wireless network which stopped working after a crash in kubuntu 8.10
<hellsing> pidusd what have you done?
<hellsing> try to purge network manager and reinstall it
<pidusd> nothing that i know about except that i had loads of application windows opened..when kubuntu stopped responding
<pidusd> and caps lock light started blinking
<gabriele> ok....grazie
<vincenzo_> ci sono italiani??
<pidusd> hellsing: i tried looking at the kernel logs, but surprisingly the logs at the time of crash are missing
<hellsing> what have you try to do?
<hellsing> in order to solve the problem
<pidusd> i don't know what triggered the problem
<astratto> !it | vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pidusd> i tried to look at the logs but couldn't spot anything worthwhile
<pidusd> i did purge network manager..as u said..but then for reinstalling it i need the cd...which i currently don't have
<myrtille> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<raymears> hi everyone. i have a question regarding kopete 0.60.4 (intrepid, kde4.1.4): why doesn't it download other user's avatars for the yahoo protocol?
<maxbaldwin> If you need to use a substitute, pidgin works, raymears
<pidusd> is there anyway to repair network manager in kubuntu using live cd
<blueop> hello, first time using linux, went with backtrack, then phlak but ended up using ubuntu
<blueop> I really like it
<pidusd> as my network is not working and trying to install it requires d/l of dependencies
<raymears> maxbaldwin: yeah, i know. i'm ok with kopete. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177445 it might have something to do with this bug
<raymears> i guess i was just hoping there would be some inside information about the issue.
<maxbaldwin> not too much. :\
<dustrial> after being afk the screen turns black and computer freezes... amoung all the other problems with kde4 i am very disappointed by now :)
<dustrial> plug and play devices that worked on kde3 like a charm dont work on kde4
<KomiaPoika> in 8.10 kde4.2 beta i turned off screensaver, yet screensaver starts after 10 min... how do i prevent screensaver from autostart?
<kaddi> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<KomiaPoika> in kde 4.2 beta how can i make terminals, mail and browser software backgrounds permanently translucent, like how they are when i move the windows?
<ixzel> hi... is there any command that may reset to defaults all the setting i made in 8.10.... the windows doesn't have title bars
<ixzel> anyone?
<johnbach> abc
<fidji> hi
<ixzel> hi... is there any command that may reset to defaults all the setting i made... this window doesn't have title bars
<fidji> someone use konqueror with kubuntu 8.10 ?
<Tm_T> fidji: many of us do
<johnbach> yes
<johnbach> i'm using kubuntu
<fidji> I can move file in letf column
<johnbach> which file ?
<fidji> http://img1.imagilive.com/0109/paspossible.jpg
<fidji> all the file
<fidji> possible with dolphin
<johnbach> but what do you mean ?
<fidji> possible before 8.10
<fidji> can't see mouse pointer in screenshot
<fidji> have (sens interdit) no way icon
<johnbach> and now , what do you want ?
<fidji> whant to copy or move file in left folder of my home
<fidji> not possible with konqueror, possible with dolphin
<fidji> http://img1.imagilive.com/0109/dolphin734.jpg
<johnbach> sorry ,may be i don't know
<johnbach> i know
<johnbach> i can see it
<fidji> the screenshot ?
<johnbach> yes
<johnbach> where are yuo ?
<fidji> from france
<johnbach> sorry , i don't know how to  help you
<johnbach> i'm a newbie
<fidji> ok no problem
<ixzel> hi... is there any command that may reset to defaults all the setting i made... this window doesn't have title bars
<ixzel> or any way?
<ghostcube> fidji, i think there is an french channel too if you prefere it more
<ghostcube> !fr | fidji
<ubottu> fidji: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> oh only ubuntu-fr ?
<cicciux> so... my computer just automagically shut down.
<cicciux> I don't even know where to begin looking...
<cicciux> it started to be a bit slow and then puf, began to shutdown.
<ghostcube> maybe getting to hot ?
<cicciux> ghostcube: possible. It was under a bit of stress (an oracle instance up, and a couple of processes running hot on cpu)
<cicciux> still, I'd like to be sure
<cicciux> I'm checking /var/log/messages... with no luck.
<ghostcube> is there anything inside the syslog
<cicciux> checking now...
<johnbach> anyone here ?
<johnbach> i have problem
<johnbach> i want to use kdevelop for projection with c
<johnbach> but i can't debug
<cicciux> what does this mean? [165371.412055] program nmhs is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO
<johnbach> i don't know
<johnbach> error :  your PATH
<cicciux> Jan 17 12:28:35 omega kernel: [165669.141219] ACPI: Critical trip point
<johnbach> but i don't know how to convert this error
<cicciux> well, that's thelas message...
<johnbach> now , what can i do?
<cicciux> heating problem it is... pfff
<cicciux> I knew I shoul've invested in a liquid cooling system XD
<faileas> cicciux: or a box fan ;p
<johnbach> how to up file on the konversation ?
<johnbach> i want to send to you image
<johnbach> file:///home/johnbach/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<faileas> lol
<faileas> i think its rightclick on a name, then sendfile
<johnbach> file:///home/johnbach/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<neoTheCat> good evening EST.  i installed kde4 rc2, and it is really amazing, looks beautiful.  i am running it on a pretty good machine.  the only problem is when i run "Urban Terror", it runs considerably slower than when i run it under other  desktops.
<neoTheCat> is there anything i can do increase it's performance under kde4 rc2?
<ghostcube> rc2 oO
<neoTheCat> uhh..good morning i mean...
<ruzaimi> hello
<cyberponix> is there anyother driver other than forcedeth to get an nvidia ethernet card working?
<marcus_> I'm having problems with my Webcam in Kubuntu 8.10
<ruzaimi> how to install this program in my PC "AudioCutter_1.2_x86.tar.gz" whit shell
<ruzaimi> pleas
<ruzaimi> help!!!
<ghostcube> extract the tar gz then compile it normally inside the package there is an howto or an readme or an install file explaining what to do
<ruzaimi> how to extract
<ruzaimi> i am don't know
<ghostcube> just doubleklick the tar gz it should open in ark
<ghostcube> then its like zip or rar tools
<ghostcube> chose the folder and extract it
<Xand3r> hey ho
<ruzaimi> oooo
<Xand3r> in gams with fullscreen the desktop mous dont disapear
<Xand3r> what could be the problem?
<Xand3r> what shuld you know to help me?
<posingaspopular> ruzaimi: still here?
<posingaspopular> open up a shell and the command is "tar -xjvf AudioCutter_1.2_x86.tar.gz"
<andypls1> i want to know, when an interrupt occurs, where does the processor find the address of the correct interrupt handler it has to call?
<cyberponix> Ok I have searched and searched... I need help to find and get my ethernet working fresh install on a brand new computer
<cyberponix> the network card is not a known card within kubuntu
<kalp> hello
<kalp> unable to see orkut pages on konqueror
<kalp> can any1 help
<[1]felix> Hello. I'm trying to install Kubuntu 8.10 with unetbotin, but during the installing process (it's Live version of Kubuntu) when I need to select partitions, install script doesnt show any partition(!?!) Any clues on how to overcome this?
<cyberponix> is your hdd password protected?
<[1]felix> no
<[1]felix> I could easily install any linux using CD's till now. But now installing from CD (and/or net) isnt an option on this pc
<cyberponix> do you have either ubuntu or kubuntu 7.10?
<marcus_> Does anyone have an URL to how to get the webcam working in 8.10? I'm completely new.
<[1]felix> I do have kubuntu installed already on other partitions, it's not working since I tried upgrade, so I wanted to use this method of installing new version on those partitioins
<[1]felix> I'm using unetbotin from windows
<cyberponix> if you have the 7.10 disk run the live cd and see if the partition can be taken care of thru that then run the new one
<Xand3r> hey folks why is my intel gfx driver only from 20061102?
<Xand3r> thats realy old
<[1]felix> no, I cannot use CD, that's why I'm messing with untbotin, I do have downloaded ISO of kubuntu 8.10, but no CD, I cannot use it anyway
<cyberponix> burn the iso to disk
<[1]felix> no cyber, I cannot use CD at all
<[1]felix> I can only try to install from HD somehow
<[1]felix> thoght that maybe if I could be presented with an option during the booting with unetbotin to go straight to installation process without starting live session, but I cannot find the way..
<dstar> ...AAAARGH.
<armandas> has anyone got an idea on how to disable vj compression for PPP connections? knetworkmanager just doesn't save the settings
<[1]felix> cyberponix, ok thanks for your time cyber :) I'm gonna try to find some other way or get some cd drive fast. cya :)
<dstar> Okay, what the heck keeps overwriting my resolv.conf? I'm using wicd rather than the piece of shit known as network manager, but it doesn't even have a place for it...
<jussi01> !ohmy | dstar
<ubottu> dstar: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<kalorin_> dstar: it's likely resolvconf the package
<kalorin_> it does that to me as wel
<stdin> the dhcp client will overwrite it with the information it receives
<dstar> Sorry. I'm stuck using Gnome instead of KDE until I can convince plasma not to segfault as soon as I log in, and it's driving me _NUTS_.
<kalorin_> heh
<dstar> I'm set up for static, and the _nameserver_ info gets stuck in, just not the domain....
<kalorin_> stdin, yeah but mine keeps getting overwritten with the dns servers from the vpn connection that I have set up
<kalorin_> adds nameservers and a search domain
<kalorin_> and then everything gets slow as I have to wait for it to time out when looking for anything
<stdin> you'll need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf with "prepend domain-name-servers <IP of a DNS server>;" if you want to force a default
<dstar> stdin: that should only happen if I'm using dhcp, right?
<stdin> yes, dhclient only gets run for dhcp setup
<dstar> Hmm. And I don't have the resolveconf package installed.
<stdin> it's an outdated package, no longer needed
<cyberponix> Ok I have searched and searched... I need help to find and get my ethernet working fresh install on a brand new computer
<dstar> hmm.
<cyberponix> its an nvidia network
<cyberponix> on an NVIDIA® GeForce® 8200 motherboard
<dstar> Okay, so it's a static interface, and shouldn't be running dhcp, so that's not likely to be it. It's not resolveconf. What else could be overwriting resolve.conf?
<dominique> why does kwin crash if i send it a HUP-signal?
<kaeferadept> can anybody help me out please? a friend of mine that uses kubuntu 8.10 screwed up his sources.list. Does anyone has a working one?
<dstar> kaeferadept: define screwed up?
<kaeferadept> basically he deleted all entrys.
<pidusd> can anybody help me with this weird experience that i had with kubuntu..my wired and wirless were working fine on kubuntu 8.10 a couple of hours ago
<pidusd> and then the system crashed after it froze and the caps lock light kept blinking by reasons not known to me
<pidusd> since then...both my wired and wireless network stopped working and now it refuses to work even on kubuntu 8.10 live cd but works fine on kubuntu 8.04 live cd
<Rainarrow> Hello, my Firefox no longer knows how to open downloaded files/directories after I cleared my ~/.kde directory, it asks me use which program to open the file for ANY format I downloaded when I double click on them
<pidusd> Rainarrow: am not sure, but i guess kde lost track of which default applications to use for which formats. for the time being you can search for appropriate applications if you know which one used to open which file extension
<pidusd> most applications are contained in /usr/bin
<treats> my terminal is stuck behind a proxy... does anyone know how to find the proxy settings?
<Rainarrow> pidusd: thanks, but strangely, Dolphin still has the default app associations intact
<Rainarrow> pidusd: and I can't even use the "Open Containing Folder" function in firefox, which still triggers the "Choose the app" dialog
<pidusd> treats: go to system settings->network settings and there you should find an option to manually fill in proxy details
<dominique> pidusd: file types and default applications are not saved in ~/.kde afaik
<dstar> kaeferadept: I could let you have mine, but it's got a lot of extra stuff in it....
<treats> pidusd: it is somewhere else... i changed that but I still recieve an error that my terminal is trying to go through a proxy
<Rainarrow> dominique: I feel strange too, because I believe Firefox's setting should be in ~/.mozilla
<kaeferadept> dstar: That shouldn't be a problem.
<Rainarrow> dominique: which I didn't touch at all
<dominique> Rainarrow: I don't get your problem exactly.
<dominique> Rainarrow: Did the file associations once work?
<Rainarrow> dominique: yes, of course
<dstar> kaeferadept: http://pastie.org/363300
<Rainarrow> dominique: and I just noticed it no longer works recently
<Rainarrow> dominique: and the only thing I can recall is that I deleted my ~/.kde directory, since I accidentally removed the taskbar and didn't know how to get it back
<dstar> pidusd: when you say your wired and wireless networks won't work, what's happening? Are the interfaces up?
<pidusd> dstar: no, not in 8.10
<pidusd> though they automatically do in 8.04
<kaeferadept> thanks a lot. dstar
<dstar> pidusd: What happens if you try to bring them up by hand? Do you get an error?
<dstar> kaeferadept: no problem
<pidusd> dstar: yeah..give me sec..i'll tell you the exact error
<Adola> Hey!  I need help installing something using cmake
<pidusd> dstar: ifconfig does show eth0 but when i try to ifup it says - "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<dstar> pidusd: hmm... what does your interfaces file look like?
<ame> hello ... i'd like to have an information: i've kubuntu 8.04 . If i upgrade this to 8.10 , settings (such as Video Card, Monitor....) that i have, remain or them change and I'll have to adjust them after installation?
<pidusd> dstar: how should i find that out?
<pidusd> dstar: i mean which files would contain interface details
<ame> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dstar> pidusd: /etc/network/interfaces
<shadeslayer> hey i just wanted to know if i am right in thinking that .bin files run only in linux
<pidusd> dstar: it has 2 entries auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<dstar> pidusd: okay, that's why ifup isn't working. Are you using networkmanager, I assume?
<pidusd> dstar: yup
<dstar> pidusd: Ugh. NM is yet another example of GNOME thinking that Microsoft's 'we know what you want better than you do' attitude is something to be emulated, rather than scorned...
<pidusd> dstar: :-) so what's the right course to fix it?
<dstar> pidusd: Good luck debugging it. I switched to wicd after spending several hours tracking down a problem, only to find it was a known bug that the NM developers had no intention of fixing because they _wanted_ it to work that way.
<dstar> pidusd: Use wicd. Wicd is _nice_.
<pidusd> dstar: but isn't wicd yet another clone of NM?
<dstar> pidusd: It has the same functionality, but from what I can see the developers are sane. When the 'scanning for new networks blocks all other activity for 10-15 seconds' problem was pointed out, they changed it to scan only when it needed new networks.
<shadeslayer> and BTW has anyone used open SUSE withe KDE desktop
<shadeslayer> *with the
<dstar> pidusd: NM scans every two minutes. When someone suggested a configuration item to change that, the response was 'the idea behind NM is zero-configuration, so a configuration option is non-sensical'.
<pidusd> dstar: but getting wicd without a internet on that machine will be :-(
<dstar> pidusd: Keep in mind that the specific problem in that case was an intel wireless chipset that would _drop the association with the AP_ when scanning.....
<kaeferadept> just curious: what packages are needed to get mp3s working?
<dstar> pidusd: Is NM running?
<pidusd> dstar: yes, but it says eth0 is disconnected.
<shadeslayer> hey i just wanted to know if i am right in thinking that .bin files run only in linux
<pidusd> dstar: even though it was working perfectly fine when i tried it using kubuntu 8.04 live cd
<dstar> pidusd: Hmm. Okay, is eth0 dhcp or static?
<pidusd> dstar: static
<dstar> pidusd: Okay... oh, wait. ISTR that NM kept forgetting the network settings I'd given it. Does NM still have your network settings?
<pidusd> dstar: yes, i think, because when i add a new wired connection to it, it does stay there but selecting it in the window has no effect
<pidusd> dstar: is there a way to manually add the eth0 interface entry?
<dstar> pidusd: Hrm. It didn't decide your wired connection should be dhcp?
<pidusd> dstar, no.
<dstar> pidusd: yeah, you can add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<dstar> pidusd: and then ifup will work.
<dstar> pidusd: man interfaces should tell you what you need to know
<pidusd> dstar: cool! thanks, i hope it works
<dstar> pidusd: no problem
<dstar> how often are the official packages for the amd proprietary drivers updated?
<KomiaPoika> dstar: better use drivers directly from nvidia website
<dstar> KomiaPoika: Is it really? When I did that, plasma started crashing when I logged in, thus forcing me to use Gnome.
<dstar> KomiaPoika: So I figured that was a mistake.
<killermach> I have a nvidia 7300 video card, does anyone have the component (RGB) out setup?
<cyberponix> dstar i am having a very close issue as you.... I can not get my nvidia ethernet working
<killermach> I have the RGB adapter plugged in and the RGB connected to a tv, but the tv does not find an input
<cyberponix> luckly I have two computers the new one no net connection and this one witch works just fine..
<dstar> cyberponix: pidusd was the one having the network problem....
<cyberponix> oh sorry
<killermach> so I must not have the video card outputing to the RGB port
<cyberponix> pidusd anyluck?
<pidusd> cyberponix: not yet, will get back as soon as i do have any luck
<cyberponix> How long have u been working at this?
<pidusd> before 5 hours i had no problems it was working fine, then kubuntu crashed and since then it has refused to budge
<cyberponix> I have not had a connection sence the install
<cyberponix>  yesterday
<ghostcube> pidusd, you can set all networks static in interfaces in /etc/network afaik
<ghostcube> then just restart network from /etc/init.d/
<ghostcube> and dont forget to set an nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<pidusd> ghostcube: but i don't have an existing /etc/resolv.conf, should i create one?
<analid> a program to edit grub ubuntu?
<ghostcube> analid, grub editor in systemsettings ?
<ThomasD> analid: grub
<caveman> Caveman
<ThomasD> analid: kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ghostcube> pidusd, you uninstalled network-mamanger ?
<ghostcube> maybe it removed the files
<pidusd> ghostcube: no
<ghostcube> but this shouldnt happen
<ghostcube> you need an resolv.conf to get  network for inet working
<pidusd> ghostcube: can i manually make one?
<analid> a graphic editor for grub
<ghostcube> analid, system,settings advanced grub
<pidusd> ghostcube: i did remove NM earlier, but then i reinstalled kubuntu. so, i guess the Knetworkmanager entry its showing is a fresh one
<ghostcube> have u edited the network inside the manager till now?
<ghostcube> if there isnt a resolv.conf just create one
<pidusd> ghostcube: yes, but to no good.
<pidusd> ok
<analid> im have hardy
<ghostcube> analid, hmmm
<ghostcube> ok then no kde4
<ghostcube> :D
<analid> no
<analid> kde3
<KomiaPoika> dstar: the resulting xorg.conf may need a little tweaking, but overall, the driver is more stable and performant
<KomiaPoika> dstar: always shutdown gdm/kdm before installing it
<dstar> KomiaPoika: okay
<KomiaPoika> ps ax|grep gdm
<KomiaPoika> kill the pid's
<KomiaPoika> then sh NVIDA-...... .run
<KomiaPoika> as root
<dstar> KomiaPoika: maybe the next driver version will help.
<KomiaPoika> the latest one even works on xen kernel
<analid> see u thanx
<ghostcube> pidusd, you know what to put into the resdolv.conf ?
<pidusd> ghostcube: no, i was about to ask that.
<pidusd> i did try adding an entry through NM, but that had no effect
<ghostcube> nameserver ipoftheserver
<pidusd> in the same format as interfaces?
<ghostcube> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<ghostcube> for example
<ghostcube> not more
<pidusd> ok
<ghostcube> you need to get the nam3eserver if not youre router does dns you need th eone from isp
<pidusd> am on lan...i know my static ip
<ghostcube> hmm nah the dns server of youre ispo is needed inside resolv.conf
<ghostcube> not related to local lan
<pidusd> i know that as well
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> :)
<pidusd> what should i do after that?
<pidusd> my /etc/network doesn't contain anything
<vincenzo_> pls who send me link ubuntu it??
<vincenzo_> ubuntu it link
<pidusd> i tried to ifup after adding entries to /etc/interface and adding dns entry in resolv.conf
<pidusd> but that returned SIOCADDRT: File exists
<pidusd> Failes to bring up eth0
<pidusd> *Failed
<vincenzo_> italiani??
<Tm_T> !it | vincenzo_
<ubottu> vincenzo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<qcjn> hi, how, or what to use to rename multiple files ?
<webaska> can anyone tell me the program to record screen? ive tried instanbul recorded but it makes pc very laggy..
<pidusd> qcjn: write a shell/perl script
<Mysterious> I cant eject my dvd @_@
<qcjn> i don't know how
<qcjn> have an exemple
<pidusd> google you'll find one easily
<webaska> lol mysterious haha :D try eject via konqueror.. on icon right click..
<qcjn> pidusd: ok, i ll look
<Mysterious> webaska: I tried @_@'
<pidusd> ghostcube: are you still around?
<webaska> you will take your cd after pc restart.. just after pc restarts push eject..it must work :) the last chance
<pidusd> Mysterious: you can use eject
<pidusd> on konsole
<Mysterious> pidusd: umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy.
<lorenzo> Salve
<ghostcube> pidusd, yes
<pidusd> i tried doing what you said but ifup still returns SIOCADDRT: File exists
<pidusd> having added appropriate entries to /etc/network/interfaces
<pidusd> Mysterious: are you doing this after close all instances where cd rom might be getting used?
<pidusd> *closing
<pidusd> try doing sudo /dev/cdrom
<pidusd> err sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<Mysterious> pidusd same
<pidusd> Mysterious: you can kill the process that might be using cdrom..but then i don't know how to help you in identifying that process
<ghostcube> pidusd, sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<pidusd> ghostcube i don't have a network file, in there i have a networking file in there..though i did restart it and it reconfigured Network interfaces
<ghostcube> yeah this one
<ghostcube> networking
<xp-killer> i want to do an upgrade.i wont to know if im going to loose what i store and my configuration
<pidusd> i did that, it said reconfiguring network interfaces but nothing worked....ahh maybe something did..just a sec
<xp-killer> the heck with it im going to upgrade
<ghostcube> xp-killer, ehm what ?
<pidusd> ghostcube: hey it did work :-)
<pidusd> sorry for bugging you so bad...but just wanted to ask one last (set) of questions :P
<ghostcube> :)
<xp-killer> ghostcube: it buggy on kubuntu so i want to upgrade,if i do will i still  have my configurations ,bookmarks,and save data on my pc
<xp-killer> ?
<markit> I've kubuntu with 4.1-96 in 2 laptops. One works fine, the second one, as soon as I try to logout, instead of presenting me the log screen, makes the screen go crazy (lot of strange character mode symbols). Is it a known issue?
<ghostcube> xp-killer, this wont be deleted
<pidusd> NM worked perfectly fine on my machine before kubuntu crashed a couple of hours ago and then NM stopped working...but can you think of why it didn't work perfectly, once again when i installed a fresh copy of kubuntu?
<xp-killer> ghostcube: and for my graphic card?
<ghostcube> pidusd, hmm have u done all upgrades
<ghostcube> xp-killer, xorg.conf wont be touched but you can macke a backup of it
<pidusd> and even the live cd won't let me connect to the network. How could i have removed the past traces beyond formatting /
<xp-killer> ok
<ghostcube> so if its not working after just use the backup of the file
<xp-killer> then UPGRADE HERE WE GO
<ghostcube> pidusd, my card on my board isnt recognized by kernel on 8.10 install cd
<ghostcube> i need to put in an pci then update kernel then it works
<ghostcube> :D
<pidusd> but mine was...atleast the ethernet card used to, when i installed kubuntu from the same disk..maybe a month ago
<ghostcube> and networlkmanager deletes sometimes the things inside the resolv.conf dont know if this is fixed till now
<ghostcube> pidusd, not big trouble its better to set manually then it most times work
<ghostcube> but pidusd you can try opening the proposed repos and catching the newest stuff
<pidusd> ghostcube: :-) thanks a ton
<pidusd> yeah am doing exactly that...but i don't like adept..d/ling synaptic to do that
<ghostcube> ehm just put the repo in it like on kubuntu.org described for update to 4..4
<ghostcube> ehm just put the repo in it like on kubuntu.org described for update to 4.1.4
<ghostcube> then sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<webaska> how to check or modify xorg.conf ? i forgot
<pidusd> ghostcube: doing exactly that...but my net is slow...and it'd probably through the night
<pidusd> :-)
<ghostcube> heh
<ghostcube> Tm_T, wth lol
<ghostcube> webaska, vi or nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tm_T> ghostcube: watch that language of yours
<ghostcube> Tm_T, sure :)
<webaska> ah yes..thanks
<pkodon> Okay, is Kopete locked up again?
<pkodon> Hello? Can anyone see me?
<alexandremrj> hello everyone
<alexandremrj> hello, can anyone tell until when will kubuntu hardy be supported?
<Gotaro> Would anyone like to help a newbie (me) out? :P
<xp-killer> ghostcube: ok i do full upgrade what do i have to do now cause nothing happen after the upgrade
<pidusd> 3 years from 2008-04-24 for desktop ed and 5 years for server ed
<xp-killer> Gotaro: just ask question and people will try to help u
<ghostcube> xp-killer, btw what have u updated and why :)
<alexandremrj> pidusd: thanks, event with KDE 3.5 it will be supported right? I didn't know if it was LTS or not
<xp-killer> ghostcube: i upgraded cause i was having to mutch problems, do i have to restart the pc for the upgrade to take effects?
<alexandremrj> pidusd: Because I already saw in some places that would only be supported thru October 2009
<Gotaro> Well..  I screwed up my KDE somehow.  The last thing I did was install some C++ compiler to attempt to get cmake to work to attempt to get the latest ver. of QtCurve installed. :)  How do I undo? :P
<ghostcube> bah brb
<pidusd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron states its LTS
<xp-killer> Gotaro: lol the way u talking u dont sound like a newb to me i aint understand not one word u said there
<xp-killer> restarting his machine
<ghostcube> xp-killer, if there was an new kernel u need to restart
<ghostcube> :|
<Gotaro> Is there a way to view everything installed from apt-get by date installed?
<cuznt> i have a nfts that i want to force mount. dolphins warning stated  mount -t nfts -3g/dev/sdb1/media/cuznt -o force   is there an error with my spacing or use of o vs 0 >?
<alexandremrj> pidusd: But according to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002069.html then Kubuntu 8.04 will not be LTS, althoug Ubuntu is
<alexandremrj> i really don't know
<pkodon> Gah!
<pidusd> then it won't be :P
<cyberponix> pidusd anyluck yet?
<pidusd> are you planning to use it for some commercial, high end use
<pkodon> Kopete keeps going into some sort of 80%+ cpu useage, and I don't know why!
<pidusd> cyberponix: yeah...my network is now working
<alexandremrj> pidusd: Low life computer and simply can't handle updates so I would like to see when will I need to buy pc
<cyberponix> I switch my new computer over to the new opensuse it booted loaded everything no issues
<cyberponix> when/if kubuntu comeout with more nvida based motherboard help i'll put it onto the new compu
<pidusd> cyberponix: i don't think i can help you much..as i know little.but tell me what troubles are you facing..and if they are similar to mine i might be able to help
<Gotaro> Does anyone know a good forums website to post questions about Linux/Kubuntu?
<pidusd> Gotaro: http://www.kubuntu.org/support
<cyberponix> I bought a new computer yesterday. I spent the night and most of today working on getting the driver needed for the nvidia network card to no avail.... opensuse had it all there install went smooth everything is working with opensuse
<saverio> hola
<pidusd> cyberponix: wirless card?
<pidusd> *wireless
<cuznt> i have a nfts that i want to force mount. dolphins warning stated  mount -t nfts -3g/dev/sdb1/media/cuznt -o force   it does not work not even with sudo
<cyberponix> no ethernet
<pidusd> do you still have kubuntu installed on the machine?
<Army_Man> umm
<Army_Man> hello
<ghostcube> cyberponix, hmm you need to get a newer kernel
<ghostcube> with the driver inluded
<ghostcube> mybe try an daily live cd for kubuntu witrh updated packages
<pidusd> ghostcube: will i need to sudo /etc/init.d/network restart every time i restart my machine?
<ghostcube> pidusd, should work out of th ebox if u set all inside the files
<ddmdllt> hi
<jussi01> Army_Man: you need some help?
<pidusd> cool
<Army_Man> umm nop i was in the ubunto offical site i wanted to see the help server they have .. maybe i could learn something here :)
<jussi01> :)
<Army_Man> :)
<Mohd> tell me .. ubunto server only in command line ! no GUI support right ?
<ghostcube> depends but normally defaulet with no guy
<Mohd> i installed ubunto server eddition it didnt give me any choice for GUI
<jussi01> Mohd: thats right. servers shouldnt have guis
<Mohd> jussi01 :) thx i wanted to hear that answer
<cuznt> !parted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<cuznt> !kparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kparted
<Mohd> its hard to work under shell command :S
<jussi01> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.8.8.git.2008.03.24-7ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 64 kB, installed size 176 kB
<cuznt> !qparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted
<cuznt> it says i have it installed
<cuznt> but it aint there
<Guest8157> ciao
<jussi01> cuznt: you have qtparted installed?
<Guest8157> no
<cuznt> no it shows just parted
<Guest8157> whait
<cuznt> but i can not find it
<jussi01> cuznt: Parted is just the cli / backend
<jussi01> you need qtparted
<cuznt> i actually have a ntfs i cant mount either
<cuznt> i thought so
<jussi01> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 204 kB, installed size 704 kB
<cuznt> i will find it
<linduxed_> ive just changed colour style, but my konversation is unchanged
<matt___> I bought a bluetooth adapter...not sure if it works with linux. Never tried anything like this before...so not sure where to start. Any suggestions?
<shadeslayer> matt__:bluetooth is broken in kubuntu 8.10
<shadeslayer> read the release notes
<matt___> shadeslayer: surely not? why? Well is there someone to fix it? how about ubuntu 8.10?
<matt___> shadeslayer: and by the way..i'm using kubuntu 11.5
<matt___> ;0
<shadeslayer> no idea about ubuntu but my inbuilt bluetooth does not function under Kubuntu 8.10
<cuznt> qtparted shows not up in adept.
<linduxed_> any idea why and what i have to conf to get it to change from all gray to black?
<shadeslayer> 11.5 :O
<cuznt> nor can i find synaptic
<cuznt> package manager
<matt___> shadeslayer: wel I don't know where to start...
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> \
<shadeslayer> well ill be updating to open SUSE tommorow
<matt___> All I'd like to do is to find out if this thing right here is compatible with linux.
<matt___> shadeslayer: does the newest suse 11.1 work right with it?
<Knysliux001> cuznt: Kubuntu default preinstalled package manager is adept
<shadeslayer> i dont think so
<shadeslayer> asking the same thing in #suse
<shadeslayer> they dont have a answer as of now
<matt___> shadeslayer: Well bluetooth used to work in these things, right? I wouldn't have bought the thing if I knew I wouldn't possibly get it to working quickly.
<shadeslayer> it used to in previous versions
<shadeslayer> ill see if it works in SUSE tomorrow
<shadeslayer> keeps his fingers crossed
<matt___> shadeslayer: Well...what happens if you do:
<matt___> lsusb | grep Blu
<matt___> in terminal...supposedly tells you if it is detected. For me...I can't even detect my device.
<shadeslayer> huh????
<shadeslayer> oh im in windows right now
<matt___> shadeslayer: Oh. ;{}
<shadeslayer> was playing crysis for the past half an hour
<shadeslayer> :D
<matt___> Does it run Crysis?
<shadeslayer> yup
<matt___> LOL
<shadeslayer> there are some apps wine doesnt do a good job of executing
<shadeslayer> for eg:gtalk,crysis
<ISF> hi
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<matt___> shadeslayer: I don't really like wine...just don't have time to fiddle with it.
<ISF> can someone help me? i'm having problems booting kubuntu live cd
<shadeslayer> yeah,it runs some apps while others dont work
<shadeslayer> ISF:state your problem well try to help
<ISF> after language select and  loading logo, my screen turns pink and fuzzy black
<shadeslayer> did you try it in the safe graphics mode???
<shadeslayer> pressing F4 brings up various modes
<ISF> hum..
<ISF> i will try that
<ISF> thanks for the hepl
<ISF> *help
<shadeslayer> glad to be of help
<ISF> =) cya
<christopher> Hello people :P
<shadeslayer> matt__:will you be here this time tomorrow,ill tell you if the BT worked or not
<nashk> Hi, is there a programt I can use to record using my latop camera and take snapshots?
<setuid_w00t> The kubuntu DVD is a liveCD right?
<setuid_w00t> well not CD really I guess
<HighHo> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HighHo> ok thats not help, i assume it is but never used it
<shadeslayer>  setuid_w00t:yes i can confirm that
<setuid_w00t> Does the kubuntu DVD have kparted on it>?
<setuid_w00t> I want to boot and then do some partition resizing/moving
<setuid_w00t> or gparted
<shadeslayer> setuid_w00t:yes it allows you to resize the partitions during install
<p_quarles> setuid_w00t: yes, it has gparted, I believe; hard to install without a partition editor
<KomiaPoika> can someone accept a dcc transfer from me for testing purposes?
<setuid_w00t> I don't want to do an install.  I already have one.  I just want to move data around due to buying a new hard drive
<shadeslayer> setuid_w00t:dunno if it has that facility
<p_quarles> setuid_w00t: my point is that an installation disk *has* to have a partition editor on it
<p_quarles> setuid_w00t: so if you have a disk that can install Kubuntu, you know by logical deduction that it has a partition editor on it as well
<KomiaPoika> can someone accept a dcc transfer from me for testing purposes?
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: please use pastebin
<Mamarok> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<KomiaPoika> Mamarok: i'm trying to test my dcc forwarding
<Mamarok> KomiaPoika: we don't use dcc here, sry
<mib_2al3xw> Gah!
<Lazers> Kubuntu died on me!
<Lazers> Can't log in, sometimes i just go back to the login page, once i got an 'X-emulator' error.
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> i am bored as hell , what interesting i can do on kubuntu?
<Lazers> Don't do anything.
<Lazers> That way it mghit actually stay *working* .
<wizardslovak> lol
<wizardslovak> i know
<wizardslovak> whats is the command to update system?
<maxbaldwin> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<maxbaldwin> try installing the package "lightyears" and play it, wizardslovak
<wizardslovak> maxbaldwin:  thank you
<wizardslovak> what is that? game?
<maxbaldwin> yeah
<wizardslovak> btw how are you people
<maxbaldwin> peachy.
<Lazers> Can I fix Kubuntu?
<Lazers> Or is it screwed and requires a fresh install?
<maxbaldwin> what's your problem again Lazers?
<Lazers> Can't log in, sometimes i just go back to the login page, once i got an 'X-emulator' error.
<Lazers> KDE's basically gone
<Lazers> LOL FUCK U
<Lazers> >_>
<Tm_T> Lazers: stop cursing
<maxbaldwin> there isn't a need for that kind of language, Lazers
<Lazers> It worked fine.
<Lazers> i shut it down, about 6 hours ago.
<Lazers> Now it doesn't work.
<xevix> 4.2 rc1 konsole's terminal is no longer pure black, it seems to have a fuzzy slightly white layer on it.  anyone know how to make it full black again?
<wizardslovak> maxbaldwin:  what kind of game is it? lightyears
<Goan> Hi, I am trying to install TPTP (Profiler Plugin) for Eclipse Java. Has anyone installed it before on Kubuntu?
<maxbaldwin> wizardslovak: fun one to keep you busy.
<Lazers> Well, I';m screwed then.
<wizardslovak> arent all games for that hehehe , i mean what kind is it? strategy?shooter?
<maxbaldwin> Lazers: just use the ole' CLI
<maxbaldwin> that's fun
<d0htem> hi ive install minimal 8.04 install ive got knetworkmanager installed but it not showing any active devices
<maxbaldwin> wizardslovak: strategy.
<d0htem> when i reboot network manager shuts down the wlan iface but..
<wizardslovak> i love strategies
<Lazers> CL?
<maxbaldwin> d0htem: how about "lsusb | pastebinit" (I think)
<Lazers> CLi?
<d0htem> usb??
<maxbaldwin> Command Line Interface instead of a Graphical User Interface
<Lazers> Can't run graphical programs then.
<maxbaldwin> yeah, I believe lsusb is the command...
<d0htem> lspci?
<maxbaldwin> ah, that's the one.
<HighHo> xevix: its either desktop effects or the apperance settings in konsole.
<d0htem> i have the driver installed that the the issue
<d0htem> ive built a minimal kde install from scratch
<Lazers> Gah.
<Lazers> So I need to reinstall from the CD?
<Lazers> That sucks.
<xevix> HighHo, this happened on change from 4.1 to 4.2, i changed no settings.  this is on both of my kubuntu machines.
<d0htem> i need to get knetwork manager gui to see the ifaces.
<maxbaldwin> Lazers: can you boot into the terminal? if so, you may need to reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<xevix> i have no desktop effects enabled
<Lazers> I can boot into terminal
<Lazers> How do I do that?
<Lazers> I had KDE 4.2 rc
<maxbaldwin> d0htem: you need the little applet thing?
<HighHo> xevix: in konsole click the Settings menu > Edit current profile > and select apperince tab
<d0htem> i have it, but its says no active devices... but when i restart network manager shutsdown wlan0
<xevix> HighHo, it still says "green on black"
<d0htem> so something small is wrong here
<d0htem> like a config or something?
<Lazers> So thats..
<Lazers> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<maxbaldwin> no idea d0htem, maybe #ubuntuforums knows
<xevix> HighHo, oh no it doesn't, it says dark pastels, hah haaaaaaaaaaaa, thank you =)
<maxbaldwin> no Lazers
<Lazers> ..So..?
<maxbaldwin> one second, I don't want to screw your computer up
<HighHo> xevix: Your welcome
<Lazers> Kubuntus already screwed up.
<maxbaldwin> I'm looking for the way to do it, one sec.
<maxbaldwin> one second, I don't want to screw your computer up *more*
<Lazers> ..Right.
<dominique> !mimelnk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mimelnk
<Lazers> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dominique> !thankyou
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xevix> 4.2 sure is pretty
<Lazers> i get an 'unable to launch failsafe x terminal '
<Lazers> error
<maxbaldwin> are you in a terminal now, Lazers
<Lazers> No.
<Lazers> windows.
<maxbaldwin> ok....
<ActionParsnip> Lazers: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a failsafe root console
<dominique> Does anyone know what formats the files in mimelnk have to be?
<maxbaldwin> so, in the terminal, you want to run...
<Lazers> Tried
<maxbaldwin> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop kde-core kdm && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get purge && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde-core kdm
<Lazers> x_x
<Lazers> Hold on.
<maxbaldwin> would reinstall everything for you.
<maxbaldwin> but ActionParsnip probably has a better idea, so do that first
<d0htem> i woudl remove kde-core kdm from the end
<d0htem> just sudo apt-get INSTALL kubuntu-desktop
<maxbaldwin> isn't that what;s messing him up, d0htem
<maxbaldwin> he can't login via KDE login screen?
<Lazers> no
<d0htem> well thats just kdm then
<dominique> kde login screen? .
<dominique> there is no kde login screen
<Lazers> ya
<Lazers> ...
<ActionParsnip> dominique: find one that works and run the file command with it, it will tell you
<maxbaldwin> :\ I don't know what I'm doing then.
<dominique> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately there is no file in mimelnk
<HighHo> Lazers: From the console what happens if you just try and run "X"?
<ActionParsnip> Lazers: unless you have uninstalled kdm it wil possibly be a bad xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Lazers: try the startx command
<dominique> Lazers: alternately try startx or initx
<d0htem> dominique: are u serious?
<dominique> d0htem: I am.
<d0htem> no kde login screen?
<d0htem> ...
<dominique> i thaught it's X who creates the login screen
<dominique> kde is started after the login, or not?
<Lazers> initx gives error
<d0htem> lazers how did this all occur?
<Lazers> X fails
<HighHo> Lazers: If you can access /var/log/kdm.log can you place it on pastebin?
<Lazers> I don't know
<Lazers> not from the console
<Lazers> rebooting to try that thing
<blocky> hi all
<dominique> Lazers: What error?
<blocky> just installed 8.10 and im liking the kde4 look but im looking for ways to make the desktop "feel" a bit more responsive
<Lazers> from kubuntu log in:
<Lazers> unable to launch failsafe x terminal '
<blocky> got any tips for a dual core laptop with a geforce 7300 go
<ActionParsnip> blocky: how do you mean tips?
<ActionParsnip> blocky: have you installed your video card drivers?
<maxbaldwin> can you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login from a console??
<blocky> yes
<Lazers> Yes
<blocky> direct rendering is enabled
<Lazers> Away i go
<blocky> i tried renicing plasma and xorg
<d0htem> Lazers: maybe try to reinstall xorg?
<dominique> Can you login there Lazesr?
<Lazers> How do I do that?
<Lazers> I think that 'might' work.
<d0htem> sudo apt-get remove xorg; sudo apt-get install xorg
<d0htem> u might need to sudo apt-get autoremove but i dooubt it
<ActionParsnip> blocky: get full updates and check settings in system settings
<ActionParsnip> blocky: how much ram do you have?
<blocky> 1 gb
<blocky> i updated last night after i installed
<Lazers> trying
<dagfunny> hi
<Lazers> bye
<maxbaldwin> uh.. bye.
<dagfunny> where are the german kubuntu chan ?
<blocky> i just installed compiz settings manager to see if theres anything in there
<Adola> Hey!  I have two harddrives, I dual-boot.  I'm on Kubuntu right now. (KDE 4.2RC1)  And I can't find...Nor have I EVER been able to find the other partition.
<dominique> dagfunny: #kubuntu-de
<dagfunny> ah
<dagfunny> thx
<HighHo> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<dominique> Adola: Check your /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab
<HighHo> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> blocky: which version of kde are you using?
<blocky> how can i find out where the bottleneck is, performance wise
<ActionParsnip> blocky: and please type (and tab complete) my name at the start of sentences
<dominique> blocky: Maybe top gives you information about what consumes your cpu time
<ActionParsnip> blocky: so my name highlights like I am yours
<blocky> ActionParsnip: will do
<blocky> ActionParsnip: im checking the kde version but i think its 4.1
<ActionParsnip> blocky: better :), makes it easier to read in a room of 316 people
<ActionParsnip> blocky: what model, speed cpu do you have, the more info the better]
 * ActionParsnip prays its not a smelleron
<blocky> haha
<blocky> nope
<blocky> ActionParsnip: it's an intel something duo
<blocky> ActionParsnip: where can i get a good summary of all that info cause i dont know offhand :P
<Adola> Also, I'm getting an error with VLC it says "VLC doesn not support the audio or video format "undf" Unfortuantely there is no way for you to fix this.  (It's a flv. file
<LazersM> Tried reinstalling Xorg
<LazersM> Nope
<treats1> somehow I set a proxy for terminal ONLY and I can't figure out how to disable this..  any idea anyone?
<LazersM> Trying to reinstall kde
<ActionParsnip> blocky: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<treats1> LazersM: what is the command for that?
<bukharin> Adola: yo, hi, did you mange to solve your libmsn problem?
<ActionParsnip> Adola: does it have a file extension?
<blocky> ActionParsnip: okay its a 2mb cache what else do you want to know
<LazersM> Whats the command to init k?
<bukharin> Adola: i'm curious as to what it was in the end...
<blocky> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz
<Adola> bukharin: No, I updated to beta 3 and no, I'm still unable to connect.  (I can connect just fine on Highspeed)
<ActionParsnip> blocky: should be fine then
<blocky> ActionParsnip: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it's a flv.  I can play other flv's on it.
<blocky> yea thats what i thought
<ActionParsnip> Adola: what is the output of: file <flv file here>
<ActionParsnip> blocky: i'd run top for a while, see whats going on
<LazersM> How to init K?
<ActionParsnip> LazersM: kwin --replace
<blocky> ActionParsnip: ive had system monitor open for about 15 minutes
<LazersM> ok..
<LazersM> Says
<LazersM> $display not set
<LazersM> Screw it
<blocky> ActionParsnip: xorg is idling between 3 and 6% cpu usage
<Adola> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<blocky> ActionParsnip: or as high as 10%
<Adola> ActionParsnip: "Marcomedia Flash Video
<HighHo> LazersM: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> Adola: you have an flv file, for example, if the file was in your home directory and called tattoo.flv, you can run the command: file ~/tattoo.flv
<ActionParsnip> Adola: and it will tell you what it is, file extensions mean very little in linux
<HighHo> LazersM: you should probably also run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ActionParsnip> Adola: file will tell you exactly what it is
<christoz> hello, i'm not familiar with kde, so i would like some help on installing a theme packet, the problem is that the kde's manager doesn't recognize the packet as a theme one
<Adola> ActionParsnip: It said "Macromedia Flash Video"...Will VLC not play that?
<christoz> what type of file is a theme file?
<ActionParsnip> Adola: if you can play other flv files but not this one its possibly corrupted
<Adola> ActionParsnip: However, I did that to another .flv that works.  And it too came up "Macromedia Flash Video"
<ActionParsnip> Adola: you could try playing it in mplayer or another player app
<bukharin> is anyone here experienceing a weird bug where the system slows down to a crawl erratically and the cpu LED reports a lot a hd activity?
<bukharin> i'm sicken tired of it...
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: i get that when i run kde desktop on my system. i dont get it in fluxbox and i havent diagnosed it
<bukharin> ActionParrsnip: well, me a nd my brother have both experienced it... but we don't know where to ebgin diagnosing...
<treats1> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bukharin> ActionParrsnip: seems to be related to firefox, though
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: dmesg | tail right after it occurs
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: if you suspect firefox, create a new user and log in as that and run the system an hour or so
<ActionParsnip> bukharin: you will have stock settings then, you can also reinstall firefox to see if that helps
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: i'll look into that... i had the hope it was a little more common...
<bukharin> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tips
<Adola> Could someone please help me set up my my system to recognize my secondary harddrive?  (I read teh pages sent..But, I got kinda lost...)
<markus> hi all,  i wonder if there's anyone here who can help me with K3b, problem with iso image burning
<ghostcube> markus, afaik its a known problem
<ghostcube> no idea how far the fix is
<markus> ok, then just wonder why K3b is included in distros, when it cannot do what its supposed to do?
<markus> any other way to burn iso?
<ActionParsnip> markus: works flawlessly here
<ActionParsnip> !burning | markus
<ubottu> markus: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<markus> thanx ubottu, i'll have a look
<ActionParsnip> markus: if you wanna burn the iso with k3b, right click the iso and select open with, then select k3b
<ActionParsnip> markus: or from command line: k3b /path/to/file.iso
<WDC> Hello
<WDC> I am trying to install Amarok on Ubuntu with XFCE (not Xubuntu) and I can't figure it out.
<WDC> Amarok 2*
<blueop> hi I have a question?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | blueop
<WDC> Can someone please help?
<ubottu> blueop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bukharin> how can i leave shell running following dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: sudo apt-get install amarok
<WDC> ActionParsnip: That's the older version, not 2
<bukharin> WDC:
<ActionParsnip> WDC: amarok2 is on a 3rd party repo which you will need to add yourself
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Ah. do you have that?
<christoz> in order to install a kde theme what should i do first?
<bukharin> WDC: you have to add the ppa, and sudo apt-get update
<markus> i've tried K3b in hardy and the one before that, in both it kind of starts (says its burning) but nothing actually happens.
<blueop> Im getting into ethical hacking and was wondering if the edimax ew7318 was a good choice for easy configurement in ubuntu
<bukharin> WDC: sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<WDC> bukharin: Is that amarok 2?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: add: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main universe multiverse restricted
<bukharin> WDC: yes. give me a sec.
<WDC> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main
<WDC> Is that it?
<bukharin> damn, beat me to it...
<blueop> hello?
<bukharin> yeah, that's it
<WDC> lol
<WDC> thanks
<ActionParsnip> WDC: add both to /etc/apt/sources.list
<bukharin> WDC amarok-kde4 contains amarok 2, and it conflicts with amarok plain, so it wil replace it. just did it myself a couple of days ago.
<blueop> there is no support for this in here
<bukharin> WDC: mmm, i only added the kubuntu-members one
<blueop> np, thanks anways
<markus> ActionParsnip, i'll try once more, now from cmd line, thanx
<WDC> haha! It worked!
<WDC> Downloading. Thanks very much
<ActionParsnip> WDC: simple websearching dude, you should try it
<WDC> ActionParsnip: No I did
<Adola> So, can anyone help me with setting up to show my second harddrive on Kubuntu?
<WDC> ActionParsnip: But I kept finding development thigns, and not the actual release info
<ActionParsnip> WDC: i websearched for: ubuntu intrepid install amarok2
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Well thank you
<WDC> adios
<ActionParsnip> WDC: np man
<ActionParsnip> how do people websearch these days? do they type huge strings now? Keep it simple and you win
<Guest99372> hola alquien ha instalado smartcam???
<ActionParsnip> Guest99372: you're in ~kubuntu dude]
<PSiL0> !es | Guest99372
<ubottu> Guest99372: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Bradley_Fogle> Hi can someone help me out please?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Bradley_Fogle
<ubottu> Bradley_Fogle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<markus> cmd line "k3b name.iso" just starts the graphical interface to K3b and from then on all  as b4, starts burning but stays at 0% on and on
<ActionParsnip> markus: try it with no disk in the drive at first, see if it detects that
<Brad777> My problem is that I have no wired internet for my computers I am on a laptop that has windows xp on it but my Kubuntu computer won't work with wireless and I do not have any way to hook it up to a wired connection. I did the steps to install rt73 and i am using a belkin wireless usb adapter. I was wondering if someone can help me fix it or if there is a way to install the latest kernel with...
<Brad777> ...the built in support without using the package manager.
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: i'd strongly suggest using a wired connection til you get on your feet
<floyd> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: or you can use aptoncd
<ActionParsnip> !hi | floyd
<ubottu> floyd: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | Brad777
<ubottu> Brad777: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<markus> ActionParsnip, still does not work, i guess i'll just try some other program.
<markus> hi floyd
<floyd> =) can somebody say me how i should set ipv4. It displays as ipv6 permanently =(
<floyd> ?
<Brad777> Is there a way to get the package without using a package manager? I am using windows xp atm so I can't use aptitude to download anything.
<Dr_willis> Brad777,  go to the fileserver and download it.. is one way.. but you may need to get other dependencies also.
<floyd> hi markus
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: you can access the repos via http and download the debs manually
<Dr_willis> Brad777,  like ActionParsnip  said.. its proberly best to go wired till you can get wireless tested
<Brad777> I just recently moved and at the moment I have no way of using a wired connection. I had the wireless working for a few minutes then without thinking about it I updated kubuntu and it did something to mess up the drivers I guess because I no longer can detect the wireless network.
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: try: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: then reboot
<Brad777> I rebooted and Wicd still says that no wireless network are found
<Brad777> I have the blacklist set up correctly as in lsmod | grep rt73 shows only rt73 and usbcore
<treats> gedit equivilant?
<Adola> Ok, I've looked all over, I just can't grasp this concept.  Can someone PLEASE help me mount my 2nd harddrive?  (It's my Windows harddrive)
<Dr_willis> kedit/kate
<ActionParsnip> treats: kwrite, kate
<Dr_willis>  Adola  you either use the ntfs-3g tools, and set it to mount on the fly, or moutn it automatically from the fstab file
<Dr_willis> Adola,  example of mounting it one time.. 'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1  /media/WindowsStuff'
<Dr_willis> Your 'sda1' may differ.. and the mountpoint directrory MUST MUST MUST exist beforhand.
<treats> i am running kubuntu trying to switch to ubuntu, could i get some pointers
<Adola> Ok, i've seen alot of "fstab" stuff.  But, it's scary, I needsomeone to guide me.
<Dr_willis> read about fstab.. and learn whats going on.. backup your original...  its not scary its rather straight forward
<Dr_willis> when in doubt read/look for examples... such as this one
<Dr_willis>  /dev/sda2 /media/VistaStorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Dr_willis> that mounts my 2nd window drive to /media/VistaStorage
<Dr_willis> note the format for the mountcommand line and fstab are SIMILER.. but not IDENTICAL
<Dr_willis> sudo ntfs-3g  /dev/sda2 /media/VistaStorage -o defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8
<Dr_willis> would be the same as that fstab line.
<blocky> ActionParsnip: dunno if you're still here but I may have solved the issue
<blocky> ActionParsnip: i went into Settings > NVidia X Server Settings and changed the refresh rate from 50hz to 60hz
<blocky> ActionParsnip: im gonna reboot but if i don't return that was the solution
<HighHo> Adola: If you still have problems use a gui to do it for you: "sudo apt-get install disk-manager" then run: sudo disk-manager
<ActionParsnip> HighHo: if disk-manager is a gui app you need to run: kdesudo disk-manager
<Dr_willis> Adola,  install and use the 'pastebinit' command to paste large texts to a web site we can all see
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Dr_willis> pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> paste url here. :)
<cuznt> can i not get synaptic with 4.1?
<HighHo> ActionParsnip:  no real diffrence when starting from a konsole window
<ActionParsnip> HighHo: it sets up the environment correctly, sudo doesnt do that
<cuznt> synaptic package manager that is
<markus> Hi again, new developmnet with K3b. Started with option "DAO" instead of Auto and voila, Burn Baby Burn, 31% now
<Brad777> I did iwconfig and it detects the usb adapter and everything seems to be working right but it won't detect wireless networks I google'd and I can't seem to find a solution anywhere
<Dr_willis> I install synaptic all the time on Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: does sudo iwlist scan            show access points
<markus> i was ready to uninstall K3b, just shows once again one should not give up so easily
<Brad777> no scan results :'(
<ActionParsnip> markus: smooth move
<Brad777> ActionParsnip: no scan results :'(
<Dr_willis> markus,  spoken like a true-soonto-be-ex-windows-user!
<Dr_willis> :)
<cuznt> i am
<markus> :-)
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: does it say it supports scanning?
<cuznt> i took apart a 500 gig usb drive that the power kicked out on and am now running off of it,
<cuznt> whats a win-dow?
<Adola> Ok, I don't know what's wrong with pastebinit command.  But, it's not giving me...Anything.  No error.  No nothing.
<Dr_willis> MicroSoft WinDOH!s
<Brad777> ActionParsnip: it doesn't say the Interface does not support scannong. It just says wlan0    No scan reasults
<Adola> So, I'll just use the website
<Dr_willis> willis@cow:~/Desktop$ pastebinit  /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/f43c8d455
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: ok is the access point powered on?
<Brad777> Yes my windows xp laptop is sitting next to the usb adapter and I can detect it
<cuznt> cow?
<markus> windows still on the hard drive, for some games only. Also at work windows but also there most of the time OpenOffice
<cuznt> give it up markis
<cuznt> scuse markus
<cuznt> let it rest
<cuznt> KILL IT!
<cuznt> heh
<cuznt> bill gates hates you
<ActionParsnip> markus: tool for the job is what i say
<markus> i have tried "only linux" at work but it was too hard, i'm sorry to say
<Dr_willis> Bill Gates goes to the North Pole and  Hunts for Baby Pengins he can Stomp on... (not that hes found any yet)
<ActionParsnip> even that stupid paperclip can't help
<Dr_willis> Given the hard time ive had trying to go 'only windows' :)  I find linux too handy to not have.
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: what does lsusb output? one line will identify the adapter
<markus> cuznt, i have a game i like a lot (Conquest: Frontier Wars) and still play now and then. Does not run on wine. That's why windows still stays
 * cuznt only teases..
 * cuznt is bitter that windowz put it too him hard
<Brad777> ActionParsnip: Bus 003 Device 003  ID 050d:7050 Belkin Components F5D7050 ver 1000 WiFi
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: im pure linux as windows doesnt do anything my linux systems dont (chat and web browse) so i have zero need for it
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: ok thats great
 * Dr_willis runs wine utorrent.exe
<Dr_willis> :P
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: have you done this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)
<Adola> Yes, sorry, I got Sorry, I got dissconnected
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: i dont sit on my pc much so my pc use is minimal
<cuznt> i dig utorrent but ktorrent is pretty close i must say
<Adola> Dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/f7c74d57a
<markit> kde 4.1.96, any idea why I can login but if I want to logout, the screen switches to text mode with a full of strange characters on it?
<Adola> Dr_willis: What should I go about doing please?
<Adola> (Also, I used to beable to get to my otherharddrive through Dolphin.  But, now that's broken..[since the upgrade to 4.2RC1])
<Dr_willis> its possible the reason you cant eget to it - is that IF windows crashes or otehr wise fails to properly 'unmount' the drive. Linux sees it  as beeing flagged 'dirty' by windows, and refuses to mountit - to keep it safe
<Dr_willis> boot to windows.  and scan the drive.. properly shut down windows.. do NOT hibernate/suspend.. and see if linux can access it
<Brad777> ActionParsnip: no I haven't
<Dr_willis> as for the fstab entry Adola  just add a proper line to the end of that file.
<Dr_willis> Adola,  the tool 'ntfs-config' might be able to automate it for you. sudo apt-get install ntfs-config, kdesudo ntfs-config
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: looks like you got something to do
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: you cann install build-essential from your install cd
<Brad777> ActionParsnip:ok i guess I'll just let you know when I get done
<Dr_willis> You can install a lot of stuff from the live cd.. :) if you got tha ram
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: seems pretty complete
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: i meant as a repo
<cuznt> when they refer to the jaunty jaundice, is that the ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<cuznt> ty
<Adola> Dr_willis: "Add a name for mount point"
<Adola> Is this anything specific?  Or can I just name it "windows"?
<Brad777> ActionParsnip: does it matter that my usb adapter is a different version?
<Dr_willis> whatever you want
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: i dont think so, as long as its the same chip it should be ok
<Dr_willis> 'linux - your computer your way' :)
<ActionParsnip> your computer - your way, as long as your hardwrae is supported in some way
<Adola> Ahh, and of course, something went wrong
<Adola> http://pastebin.com/m541106
<Dr_willis> -> ount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<Dr_willis> its possible the reason you cant eget to it - is that IF windows crashes or otehr wise fails to properly 'unmount' the drive. Linux sees it  as beeing flagged 'dirty' by windows, and refuses to mountit - to keep it safe
<Dr_willis> as i said earluier. :)
<Dr_willis> boot to windows.  and scan the drive.. properly shut down windows.. do NOT hibernate/suspend.. and see if linux can access it
<Dr_willis> or be brave and 'force' the mount...
<Dr_willis> and risk possible data loss.
<Adola> Oh, I'm sorry, Ididn't know you were directing that to me.
<Adola> Dr_willis: Do you think forcing it is a ok idea?
<HighHo> Adola: As Dr_willis: says its probably from where windows was not shut down correctly, forcing is probably safe, but to be sure boot into windows and shut down fully
<Adola> That's all?  He said scan the drive.
<Adola> But, I'll try.  I'l BRB
<Adola> :)  Thanks you guys
<HighHo> Adola: Scan the drive if you still get that message after a proper shut down.
<Dr_willis> Adola,  how imporntant is your data. :)
<Dr_willis> Adola,  do NOT use hibernate/suspend under windows
<Dr_willis> 'shut down fully'
<markit> is it normal that kde 4.1.96 shutdown brings you again at login screen? or I have something misconfigured?
<Admiral_Chicago> markit: it shouldn't
<markit> Admiral_Chicago: any clue why it does? :) did not with previous version (4.1 etc.)
<alexandergaeta> Hey, quick question: does Kubuntu come with the same applications (firefox, openoffice, etc) as Ubuntu?
<HighHo> alexandergaeta: yes,
<Admiral_Chicago> alexandergaeta: depends on the applications...Fx and OOo do but not the desktop environment
<markus> alexandergaeta, same or corresponding applications
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea markit
<alexandergaeta> So what is the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu? Does Kubuntu just have the KDE environment?
<markus> y
<Admiral_Chicago> more or less.
<markit> also, recently if I enter nano editor (or vi), numeric keypad does not work anymore, but works in simple shell... any idea?
<adam_> Ok, I rebooted into Windows, and shut down as normal.  Yet, ntfs-config still has the same error
<HighHo> alexandergaeta: You can install anything missing through the repos if you find something missing
<alexandergaeta> In kubuntu, can i do file management, application installation, etc. like I do in Ubuntu?
<adam_> Ok, no worries, I just "forced" it and it works :)
 * adam_ hopes nothings gone now :P
<HighHo> Adola: Im sure it will be fine :)
<Dr_willis> I hsd to force  One of my windows drives.. to get to the data to back it up.. but that drive iw making nasty CLICKING noises... :) so it may be due for the trash soon
<markus> alexandergaeta, file mgment not too far from ubuntu, installation as in ubuntu if using cmd line, graphic installation tool a bit different
<alexandergaeta> Thanks everyone!
<usuario> ke tal
<markus> r u unhappy with ubuntu, if not, no use to change ti kubuntu (my  humble opinion)
<markus> ti --> to
<Dr_willis> Use what you like. try it all out
<Dr_willis> BRB
<wakoo> hola ke tal
 * fidji ne joue plus au Go
<wakoo> alguien ke hable español en este canal
<wakoo>  hahaha
<cuznt> hey if you are not satisfied with your kubuntu... why... I will take it off your hands
<cuznt> no charge
<wakoo> esta mamada da asco
<markus> i originally changed to kubuntu due to some details in file manager  (i liked konqueror and the idea of using one program for many tasks). Now using kubuntu basicly because I've used to it. No new desktos for me ;-)
<Brad777> anyone know what it means when make says make: *** [all] Error 2
<p_quarles> !es | wakoo
<ubottu> wakoo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cuznt> !spanish
<cuznt> slow to draw and wrong
<tezcatlipoca> !de | wakoo
<ubottu> wakoo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<markus> bye all, and thanx for the help
<wakoo> ok
<wakoo> mmm
<wakoo> aim mexican   hello
<markit> I've created a new user, logged in, and I have the problem of the screen that is in text mode and with strange characters blinking.. any clue?
<markit> (with old users it happens only logging off)
<markit> worked fine before I upgraded to 4.1.96 from previous 4.1.something
<dominique> Does anyone know where file associations are saved?
<dr_Willis> if im useing dd to  try to rescue a messed up parittion should i dd /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 to a file to try to reover from tha tfile?
<tezcatlipoca> hi guys. i apologize for my bad english. i have probs with sound on kubuntu 7.10... hardware is ok, "aplay" works, kmix is allright, but no sound. plz help
<ghostcube> tezcatlipoca, komm in den deutschen channel
<ghostcube> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<PSiL0> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<setuid> How do I configure kdm? It's coming up in what looks like 640x480 with a huge black region around it, instead of 1920x1200
<setuid> And when I log into KDE, it's stuck at 1024x768, until I go to System Settings and click on Display (changing nothing), then it pops to 1920x1200
<setuid> Is there a way to make that resolution "stick"?
<setuid> 301 muted users?
<p_quarles> setuid: 301 *idling* users
<Brad777> you could play around in ur xorg file
<Brad777> i wouldn't recommend that though
<setuid> my xorg.conf is about 7 lines long
<Brad777> what is ur video card setuid
<setuid> Default one... only has "Section InputDevice"
<setuid> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1)
<ghostcube> setuid, try nvidia-settings
<ghostcube> save the xorg.conf to desktop if u enabled all u want
<ghostcube> edit the xorg.conf u have the waythe settings do it
<Brad777> setuid: do u have nvidia x server settings?
<setuid> I"m not running the nvidia driver, don't want to do that at the moment
<setuid> http://rafb.net/p/1oF0jb10.html
<setuid> That's my entire config
<Brad777> setuid: i was having the problem u are having and i fixed it using the nvidia driver that's the only thing i could figure out
<setuid> It's whatever Intrepid put on the system when it installed
<thenakaii> hi
<setuid> Something tells me that the problem is the Intrepid installer never actually created a working xorg.conf
<ghostcube> setuid, install nvidia-glx-180 should work fine for this card
<ghostcube> then let nvidia-xconfig set an new xorg.conf
<setuid> I'm not going to use the nvidia driver right now... so I'm going to use vesafb for the moment
<setuid> I don't need the full-speed, proprietary driver
<setuid> Seems like the only way to "fix" the resolution is to go into System Properties -> Display and then exit immediately.
<setuid> Changes in the "Display" applet aren't persistent
<Brad777> setuid: that's because the nvidia driver saves changes to the xorg file for u
<setuid> And since I'm not going to use that, I don't care. I highly doubt that a user-level change to the resolution writes to a root-owned, read-only flle.
<setuid> Definitely looks like a bug in the systemsettings implementation
<setuid> Does the same exact thing inside a vmware guest
<setuid> So it's not the nvidia driver or lack of that driver
<Brad777> setuid: just telling you how I fixed it
<setuid> That may work for you and the nvidia drivers may correct the discrepancy/bug in KDE, but the bug is consistent across two physically different platforms and drivers, so it is not hardware or driver-specific.
<yertosaurus> trippy
<yertosaurus> okay, what is the default browser of kubuntu?
<GnuSense> konqueror
<yertosaurus> The website is less then clear
<yertosaurus> thank you
<yertosaurus> what version?
<GnuSense> Depends which version of kubuntu you are running.
<yertosaurus> latest
<yertosaurus> 8.10 iirc
<GnuSense> Don't know, I'm running Hardy.
<yertosaurus> eh... thanks anyways
<artur__> How to really effectively remove a program? I could note that --purge isn't enough.
<dominique> artur_: apt-get remove?
<dominique> What you mean with not enough?
<Brad777> yertosaurus: 4.1.3
<artur__> dominique: when you see the 'man apt-get' there's a part that tell that to effectively remove you must use --purge, but I tried this to uninstall skype, but when i re-installed it, I didn't have to login. So everything was like before the uninstall. Cause before it i used to be automatically logged without typing password and username. It's a example.
<dominique> artur_: Check your ~/ for files according to pidgin (locate)
<artur__> So, you that if I uninstall the amarok (for example) after this I should check if there is some amarok folder in my /~/  ?   Right?
<artur__> you mean*
<dominique> artur_: yeah
<artur__> ok! I'll try! Thnx!
<dominique> artur_: But i'm not the linux god, so i could be wrong
<setuid> You rang?
 * setuid is the Linux god
 * dominique says: God is dead.
<setuid> If you believe he was ever alive, yes...
<setuid> I don't subscribe to the bearded-man-in-the-clouds religions
<dominique> No, it's just was Nietzsche said.
<dominique> setuid: hehe, funny that they all forbid to make pictures of their gods (like bearded-men-in-the-clouds)
<setuid> dominique, All part of  the cult^Wreligion
<setuid> md5sum'ing 4.7M files is really a pain in the ass
<setuid> # find . -type f | wc -l
<setuid> 4707344
<dominique> ? Why?
<setuid> Anyone play with filelight yet?
<setuid> dominique, I'm doing some heavy testing on my Drobo
<dominique> Ah k :)
<setuid> Put 2 3.5" (desktop drives and 2 2.5" (laptop) drives into it, filled it with about 680GB of data, and am going to pull a drive... but I want to checksum everything before, let the Drobo relevel all the data, then checksum after, and see if it "breaks" anything
<setuid> If it doesn't, I'm going to put a 750G drive into the open slot, and see what happens after that
<dominique> And wheres the problem?
<setuid> I happen to have 2 of those faulty 1TB Seagate drives, so I want to be sure nothing goes wrong while I'm pulling them to RMA them
<dominique> You don't have enough space for the hashes? xD
<setuid> dominique, No problem yet... I just don't quite buy their claim that I can pull a drive while it's running, plugged into Linux, and it will just magically do the right thing with the data.
<setuid> /dev/sdc1             925G  922G  3.2G 100% /usr/local/array
<setuid> /dev/sdd1             8.0T  680G  7.4T   9% /mnt/external
<setuid> Pushing lots of data around on my server here at home
<setuid> Install filelight and play with it, it's pretty slick... here's a screenshot I took earlier today of it:
<setuid> http://code.gnu-designs.com/filelight-sda.png
<dominique> !filelight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filelight
<dominique> What does it do?
<dominique> Remember: I'm not the linux god :D
<dominique> juhu...damn fuckin k-applications. Kate crashes all the times!
<GnuSense> Must be using KDE4/Intrepid, kate is great on my Hardy KDE3 install.
<GnuSense> Plenty of other broken applications, though.
<markit> as soon as I login, screen becomes a mess. .xsession-errors has a line stating x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: client killed. Any clue?
<dominique> GnuSense: Yeah, i'm using kde4/intrepid... there a few other k-apps that have quite a lot problems (kftpgrabber, klipper, kmix...)
<GnuSense> dominique: KDE4 is slow and buggy, the last time I checked, which is why I'm sticking with Hardy.  Hopefully by the next LTS version KDE4 will be up to snuff.
<dominique> GnuSense: You're rgight with the slow and buggy, i hope everytime i turn on my computer that some update notifier wants to update something...
#kubuntu 2009-01-18
<GnuSense> I have Intrepid installed on a machine in my attic, I found I've become a born-again Gnome convert.
<dominique> GnuSense: hehe yeah... i thought many times of moving to gnome but i would have had to install it and i was just happy to a more or less working linux on my machine..never touch a running system you know ;)
<dominique> GnuSense: tried linux a few years ago (ubuntu with gnome) and it was faster, unfortunately there was no driver for my wlan-card so i moved back to ms windows
<GnuSense> Well, Debian based systems will add new desktops pretty seemlessly, 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<dominique> GnuSense: you're sure? i'll try this...
<dominique> Oh ahm, i think i got to stop X before...
<dominique> is there a terminal irc client?
<GnuSense> Well, drivers are one good reason to go for the latest & greatest desktop, dominique.  Yup, never had a bad experience adding desktops, you don't have to stop X.
<GnuSense> edubuntu-desktop - edubuntu desktop system
<GnuSense> edubuntu-desktop-kde - edubuntu desktop system with KDE desktop
<GnuSense> kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu desktop system
<GnuSense> ubuntu-desktop - The Ubuntu desktop system
<GnuSense> xubuntu-desktop - Xubuntu desktop system
<dominique> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dominique> <- how to find out which process this is?
<GnuSense> I'm sure there is, irssi comes to mind.
<dominique> thank you
<GnuSense> ps -aux |grep apt
<dominique> thanks.
<GnuSense> Probably the automatic update is active.
<dominique> tehres no other apt process
<GnuSense> Synaptic for adept open, dominique
<GnuSense> ?
<dominique> i knew there was a program that lists the locked files and which showed the processes...
<dominique> hehe yeah ^ ^adept open... closed it.
<GnuSense> Try ﻿ps -aux |grep dpkg
<GnuSense> Or just look over the output of 'ps -aux'
<dominique> ok, loading ubuntu-desktop
<dominique> but ps -aux just shwos processes
<dominique> just for my own curiousity: How to see what files are in use? ^^
<GnuSense> Right, but it should show you what package management process was keeping your from adding other desktops.
<dominique> k
<werenerd> evening all. Does anyone know of an application that will send test signals to all your speakers?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<dominique> lsof <- found it :D GnuSense
<dominique> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> I run alltray to keep thunderbird running but out of  the way, Is there a command I can run to make it come back as if i'd clicked on it, kinda like a minimise / restore but to alltray
<GnuSense> That's a good one to know about, dominique
<dominique> jop, i guess so
<dominique> GnuSense: There are no big problems when having kde and gnome running on the same machine? (different displays)
<matt_> I got my cell phone and headset to work in kubuntu via bluetooth. However...after taking a look and trying blueproximity...it won't detect the devices..even though I can use the headset in skype.
<GnuSense> No problem at all, dominique.  I frequently have XFCE, KDE3 & KDE4 installed at the same time and even Fluxbox or Enlightenment if I'm feeling frisky and have enough hard drive space.  You can select which one you want to start at your login manager (KDM, GDM).  Heck, you can even run multiple desktops at the same time, I haven't had a problem.
<dominique> k thank you
<dominique> and how to startx but not kde but gnome?
<dominique> i mean, if select another display and startx, kde is taken automatically
<dominique> GnuSense *highlight* :) pls tell me if i'm going on your nerves
<GnuSense> Well, dominique, if you are init 3 you can just use something like startkde, startxfce4, I think there is probably a startgnome command if startx default to KDE, probably controlled by something in /etc/X11
<GnuSense> No probs.  But the easiest way to start a different window manager is through your login manager, assuming you don't have the computer set up to automatically go to X.
<dominiqu1> ah, in with irssi... works very nice :)
<dominiqu1> quit
<GnuSense> Just choose a different session type.  If you do go to X automatically just log off, that should give you the login manager, kdm or gdm.
<GnuSense> Or once you are in X you can always ﻿Just start a new session with the new desktop, dominique.  You can do it as another user or even as your same user.
<dominique> GnuSense: Ok, i can always do Ctrl+alt+f1/2/3/4/5/6
<dominique> GnuSense: I'll try it..
<Guest54066> kde 4.1 is such a mess
<Guest54066> I can't believe it
<dr_Willis> try 4.2 then?
<GnuSense> Just remember, if you start a new session with a different window manager and try to start an application as that same user you won't be able to access your Firefox profile in the new window manager, since it will already be in use.  Same for Thunderbird and probably a lot of other apps.
<GnuSense> Testify, Guest54066
<dominique> GnuSense: K, thanks.
<GnuSense> I wouldn't try the multiple simultaneous window managers at the same time unless you have reasonable beefy hardware, at least 512 MB of RAM.
<Guest54066> 4.2 solves webcam detection problems? adds "open as root" option? guess not...
<dr_Willis> Guest52984,  noidea, dont know, or care.. do you have an actual support question or are you going to just rant all day?
<ActionParsnip> I am the MAN!
<ActionParsnip> does anyone in here use alltray to dock thunderbird?
<dominique> GnuSense: I had today in all 6 ttys X+kde opened and run in all of them some applications to test stability of the os... it worked xD
<markit> how can I add other themes? i.e. Air or Elegance?
<dr_Willis> dominique,  run a few vncsessions also - for extra load.
<Guest54066> can't run anything as root nor can I run my webcam through any program even though the same cam worked under kde 3.5
<ActionParsnip> !themes | markit
<dr_Willis> dominique,  i recall not too many years back - running mor ethen 1 instance of kde or gnome by the same user = big problems ;)
<ubottu> markit: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dominique> dr_Willis: How to do this on one machine? For me it was enough to see this, even windows cannot have mor than one display, i guess it would have crashed with more than 3
<ActionParsnip> Guest54066: to run stuff as root, use sudo for command line apps and kdesudo for gui apps
<GnuSense> Wow, I don't think I've ever had more than 3 or 4 TTYs opened at once, and that was in sidux, which requires you to be in INIT 3 to upgrade (I get bored of looking at output scrolling so I open TTYs with lynx, moc, maybe irc.
<dr_Willis> dominique,  windows is limited in how it can handle vnc. :) people get use to thinking vnc can only share the current desktop..  its only recently that vnc CAN do that  under linux. heh - its always had the feature to run several desktops 'hidden'
<markit> ActionParsnip: no specific package from kubuntu?
<dominique> ok :D
<dr_Willis> dominique,  vnc can be fun
<ActionParsnip> markit: well, no you are using kde, so any kde theme will work
<Guest54066> root@Agartha:/var# kdesudo konqueror
<Guest54066> No protocol specified
<Guest54066> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Guest54066> I get that
<Guest54066> with dolphin too
<GnuSense> Guest, try 'kdesu dolphin'
<Guest54066> I just can't
<Guest54066> root@Agartha:/var# kdesu dolphin
<Guest54066> bash: kdesu: command not found
<ghostcube> Guest26127, no need for su doing if you are already root
<GnuSense> Or as a normal user, "sudo sux" (install sux if you need to, first), and then you can start GUI apps from the command line.  Put a "&" at the end of the line if you want to continue to use the terminal session while the GUI app is running. ﻿Guest54066
<ghostcube> Guest26127, pls use the normal user and the sudo dolphin
<GnuSense> sudo apt-get install kdesudo-kde4 sux
<ghostcube> Guest54066, sorry i meant you
<faileas> lol
<dominique> How do I burn CDs under kubuntu?
<GnuSense> Another trick is to copy .Xauthority to your /root directory, Guest54066.  $  sudo cp /home/USER/.Xauthority /root
<faileas> dominique: use k3b
<dominique> faileas: thx
<ghostcube> GnuSense, you are noticing the root account and prompt he postet
<GnuSense> Then you can start GUI programs with a normal SUDO command.
<Guest54066> thanks ppl
<markit> ActionParsnip: I was looking in "system settings -> Appearance". Seems that themes are instead in "appearance settings" of desktop right click... so strange !
<GnuSense> Guess not.
<ActionParsnip> markit: yeah its weird how they split stuff
<Guest54066> thanks a lot
<Guest54066> it worked
<Guest54066> now for the webcam problem
<GnuSense> Google is your friend.
<Guest54066> it detects it as a usb cam
<Guest54066> not normal
<GnuSense> Just try not to think about the global warming....
<Guest54066> google offers questions in this case
<Guest54066> not answers
<Guest54066> and...more issues
<ghostcube> Guest54066, what cam is it
<Guest54066> canyon ....something
<dr_Willis> i dont think one needs do to 'sudo sux' at least i never have in the past...
<Guest54066> gspca
<dr_Willis> and  isent the command 'kdesudo' ?
<dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<GnuSense> Make sure you have a program to test your webcam, cheese is supposed to be nice.
<Guest54066> I test it with kopete
<ghostcube> Guest54066, the cam is already noticed ?
<Guest54066> and skype
<ghostcube> gspca sux a bit in skype
<ghostcube> :|
<Guest54066> kubuntu 8.04 detected it like a charm
<dr_Willis> you run 'kdesudo command' as a user, from the terminal also.. not after you have allready gotten a root shell.
<Guest54066> in kopete and skype too
 * dr_Willis goes back to sleep
<Guest54066> I used it a lot under kde3.5
<Guest54066> it always worked
<Guest54066> :(
<ghostcube> now it isnt working ?
<Guest54066> nope
<Guest54066> it detects it as a usb webcam
<GnuSense> dr_Willis: I've always used kdesu, never had a problem.  I think it is just an alias for kdesudo, but less typing is better, I always use my .bashrc file to make shortcuts to commands I use alot.
<Guest54066> before it detected it by it's name....vv..something
<Guest54066> now
<Guest54066> it detects it as a usb webcam
<ghostcube> can you pastebin the output of lsusb to pastie.org
<GnuSense> e.g. for apt-cache search in .bashrc:    alias search='apt-cache search'
<Guest54066> and only shows black stripes
<dr_Willis> i recall wot kde4 there was some odd quirk/bug and kdesudo was born... not sure why
<GnuSense> I'm probably in the wrong IRC channel, not being primarily a KDE4 or Intrepid user, but I played around in Ubuntu and it just seemed a tad busy.
<Guest54066> so...in conclusion...webcam is detected in a wrong way and it shows black/white stripes
<GnuSense> What color shirt are you wearing Guest54066?
<Guest54066> :(
<ghostcube> Guest54066, pls pastebin the output of lsusb to pastie.org
<ghostcube> and then remove the cam from usb
<ghostcube> and then attach it again
<ghostcube> type dmesg into the terminal
<ghostcube> the lines that have to do with the attachjed usb cam pls pastebin this ones too to pastie.org
<Guest54066> ok
<Guest54066> http://pastie.org/363551
<Guest54066> sorry
<Guest54066> not that
<ghostcube> is trhis lsusb with cam attached ?
<Guest54066> http://pastie.org/363553
<Guest54066> this one is
<ghostcube> and the dmesg output after attaching it
<ghostcube> i think the last 10 lines should be trelated to the cam
<ghostcube> *-t
<Guest54066> http://pastie.org/363557
<Guest54066> that's all that I get from lsusb
<Guest54066> complete
<dominique> hi
<dominique> GnuSense: re, i'm on with gnome now... and it's fantastic! fast and high stability...
<dominique> GnuSense: It's sad that even kde4 looks that nice it's that slow...
<ghostcube> Guest54066, remove the cam attach it
<ghostcube> then open terminal
<ghostcube> dmesg
<dr_Willis> kde4 is constantly being woked on.. give it some time
<ghostcube> this will tell u some htings needed
<ghostcube> paste the lines conmtaining the usb cam should be the last 10 lines
<dominique> dr_Willis: i will...
<GnuSense> KDE4 is, charitably, beta software.  I guess the only way they could get people to give feedback is to release it as finished.  Gnome is slowly becoming more usable.  They even finally have tabs in nautilus in 8.10.
<ghostcube> gnome is just ugly looking
<ghostcube> :|
<faileas> lol
<faileas> GnuSense: 4.2 is loads better, but i kinda do agree it could do with a little more work
<GnuSense> I was excited by KDE4 and couldn't wait to try it, but every time I do I'm just disappointed, though I do rather like some of the new KDE4 versions of some of the applications.
<HappySmileMan> KDE4 may be, IYO beta software, but Gnome is terribly out of date, and seems to fear any large updates
<asobi> upgrading version only affects the one partition?
<dr_Willis> gnome dosent change just to change. ;0 its slow and  steady.. and even then it dont like change..heh
<ghostcube> gtk is just ugly looking its maybe good but ugly looking :D
<dr_Willis> innovative new features - that  6 mo later get dropped becuse no one liked them  anyway = ms thinking at times.. heh
<faileas> GnuSense: i'm wondering how long before they get konversation updated ;p
<dr_Willis> ugly? never noticed.. it displays the widgets and text just fine for me...
<dr_Willis> i don think that transparent effects, and other  eyecandy really matter much
<GnuSense> What bugs me is that KDE4 has stripped so much of the customizability out of KDE, now is reminds me of a slow, buggy Gnome.
<ghostcube> its personal feeling i think so it looks just ugly to me
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> maybe its cause iam using kde for 10 years now
<ghostcube> :D
<dr_Willis> people rarely even rant about fonts these days. i rember back when even using ttf fonts was a 'expert only' hack.. heh
<asobi> upgrading version only affects the one partition or entire drive?
<ghostcube> ???
<ghostcube> what one partition do you mean and what update
<asobi> gutsy to hardy
<Guest54066> ghostcube again, http://pastie.org/363567
<dr_Willis> it upgrads the package...  what does parittions/drives have todo with it?
<ghostcube> Guest54066, i dont want lsusb from you :)
<ghostcube> Guest54066, i want the dmesg output
<ghostcube> its an  command
<dr_Willis> if you got /usr/ mounted from /dev/sdz1 then it will upgrade files on that drive
<faileas> ghostcube: i used to be a windows user for ages. KDE felt comfy, gnome didn't (well it was better when i swapped it to having a single bar, and adjusted the layout loads...  ;p)
<ghostcube> i still uses windows
<ghostcube> i need adobe
<ghostcube> :D
<asobi> thanks
<ghostcube> Guest54066, open terminal and type dmesg
<asobi> it's amazing upgrading is 700mb and so is a fresh install @_@
<ghostcube> asobi, nearly not really
<Guest54066> ok
<Guest54066> a bunch of lines there
<Guest54066> I'll paste them all
<ghostcube> Guest54066, you will see what i mean the ones containing the attached webcam
<ghostcube> the last 20 or so
<Guest54066> ok
<Guest54066> http://pastie.org/363568
<Guest54066> I guess that would be it
<ghostcube> Guest54066, that looks ok so far
<ghostcube> what tools have you used to check the cam
<Guest54066> kopete and skype
<ghostcube> Guest54066, sudo apt-get install cheese
<Guest54066> worked like a charm under them in 8.04
<Guest54066> k, i'll try
<ghostcube> Guest54066, seems to be anything inside the driver that is strange
<ghostcube> Guest54066, are you on kde 4.1.3 ?
<ghostcube> you can try to update to newer kernel and newer packages i dont know if this would change anything
<Brad777> actionparsnip: hi again... still not working
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: whats not?
<Brad777> ActionParsnip: You already forgot me :'( lol jk my wireless still doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: then id suggest ndiswrapper + windows driver
<Guest54066> yep...kde 4.1.3
<Guest54066> I see my face
<Guest54066> what a miracle
<Guest54066> haha
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: make sure you get the 64 bit driver if yuo are using 64 bit linux and 32 bit driver if you are using 32 bit linux
<Guest54066> but ain't moovin'
<Brad777> ActionParsnip: I was hoping I wouldn't have to resort to that lol thanks for the help though
<ActionParsnip> Brad777: as i said, if you get a wired connection you may be able to update sufficiently tyo get it to work
<Guest54066> ok now....another problem
<ghostcube> :-?
<Guest54066> can't activate my 3d accel. ati
<ghostcube> what card is it
<Brad777> Suddenly I'm having a new problem  Starting Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD Daemon avahi-daemon Timeout reached while wating for return value could not receive return value from daemon process. [fail]
<Guest54066> although in previous distro worked
<Guest54066> I click activate
<Guest54066> nothin; happems
<ghostcube> what card what drivers
<ghostcube> Guest54066, you can try to open the proposed repositories this will bring new stuff and updates
<ghostcube> and a new kernel
<Guest54066> I updated several hours ago
<Guest54066> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<Guest54066> That's what I get
<Guest54066> and asks if I wanna activate it
<ghostcube> Guest54066, if you are still on 4.1.3 you havent updatet to the newest kde
<Guest54066> I click yes
<ghostcube> Guest54066, agauin what card is this
<ghostcube> lspci will show you
<Guest54066> http://pastie.org/363576
<ghostcube> Guest54066, normally this card works with open source drivers
<Guest54066> 3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for ATI cards.
<Guest54066> This driver is required to fully utilise the 3D potential of some ATI graphics cards, as well as provide 2D acceleration of newer cards.
<ghostcube> no need on youre card
<ghostcube> afaik
<ghostcube> the normal ati driver should be ok
<ghostcube> the open source one
<ghostcube> can u pastebin the xorg.conf file to pastie.org
<Guest54066> so, will compi work without that installed?
<ghostcube> Guest54066, it should work with the ati drivers
<Brad777> Basically for some reason my gui has failed because of an unrelated error?
<Guest54066> http://pastie.org/363579
<ghostcube> Guest54066, pls post the output of glxinfo | grep direct
<Guest54066> marius@Agartha:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<Guest54066> direct rendering: Yes
<ghostcube> fine
<ghostcube> all is working
<ghostcube> dpkg -l fglrx*
<ghostcube> any output ?
<sonic_> I cant seem to find a program that can tell me what my processor is
<sonic_> is there a command?
<ghostcube> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sonic_> thanks
<Guest54066> http://pastie.org/363581
<ghostcube> Guest54066, have u installed compiz now ?
<sowmithry> Hi all
<Guest54066> nope
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install  compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  emerald librsvg2-common
<sowmithry> Mine fron headphones and mic ports are not working I am using Ubuntu 8.10 Interpid Desktop and I am using Realtech audio device
<ghostcube> you checked kmix the channels ?
<sowmithry> any help would be grately help full to me
<ghostcube> so that they arent muted or so
<sowmithry> i checked with them but cannot fix
<sowmithry> haa they were not muted in kmix i even tried them
<ghostcube> but they are working ? you tested them before ?
<sowmithry> no this is the 1st time i am trying with fron ports
<ghostcube> hmmm
<nclx> I have twinview/dualscreen working under the kubuntu but when I set a 3200x1200 wallpaper as my background in KDE it doesn't span both monitors... any idea how to accomplish this?
<sowmithry> Kmix show HDA Intel
<ghostcube> i have hda intel too here but no front adapted
<sowmithry> I think I need to change it to realtek
<ghostcube> nclx, what card are you running
<sowmithry> k can u here and ur mic working fine in back ports
<ghostcube> yep
<nclx> uhhh nvidia 7800 I think
<nclx> I am using the nvidia-glx driver and it is setup properly
<ghostcube> nclx, i cant span it too over both screens since the 17x driver series not working and on kde4 not working
<ghostcube> no idea why
<nclx> I can drag applications to the second monitor, but the background in KDE will not extend
<nclx> what is going on with the 17x driver series, I've been out of it for a bit
<dr_Willis> you mean the desktop wallpaper nclx ?
<nclx> yes
<dr_Willis> use a wide wallpaper ;)
<nclx> the desktop wallpaper
<nclx> I have a wide wallpaper, it is 3200x1200
<ghostcube> dr_Willis, bot working here too
<ghostcube> *n
<dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sowmithry> hey pls tell me how to know which soound device i am using
<nclx> sudo aplay -l
<nclx> add yourself to the audio group as well: sudo nano /etc/group
<nclx> if no card is listed from aplay -l; try sudo lspci | more
<nclx> also I cannot rightclick on the second monitor, its like the display extends over there but the "desktop" does not
<PSiL0> any news of the kde4 of k3b?
<sowmithry> thanks ncix
<PSiL0> any news regarding the kde4 port of k3b?
<PSiL0> just curious
<ghostcube> no idea if its fixed
<Guest8773> hey ghostcube, I installed compiz and all those things but ain't workin'
<Guest8773> I restarted too
<Guest8773> oh...i have another guest number heheh
<ghostcube> Guest8773, pls pastebin the output of    compiz --replace ccp & disown       to pastie.org
<sowmithry> how to make network connection between host ubuntu 8.0 and guest XP in VBox
<ghostcube> i can tell u in vmware lol but not in vbox
<sowmithry> either using NAT or Host interface --- NAt will be more helpfull to me
<nclx> basically it seems that kde4 is in disarray?
<Guest8773> http://pastie.org/363595
<sowmithry> hoo ok can u tell me which VMware work fine with 8.10 desktop
<sowmithry> i mean version
<sowmithry> so that i will download that one
<ghostcube> Guest8773, looks ok so far
<ghostcube> isnt compiz now starting ?
<Guest8773> nope
<ghostcube> whats not working
<Guest8773> cube active, not showing though
<sowmithry> ghostcube : which VMware works fine in 8.10 ubuntu
<ghostcube> Guest8773, lol pls switch over to #compiz-fusion
<Guest8773> no desktop switch at ctrl+alt+arrow
<Guest8773> thx man
<ghostcube> Guest8773, in there i have the factoids will be easier
<Guest8773> well
<Guest8773> it works
<Guest8773> i'm a happy man tonight
<ghostcube> ???
<ghostcube> compiz working ?
<Guest8773> yep
<Guest8773> like a charm
<ghostcube> if you need help sitch over to the support chan of us
<ghostcube> #compiz-fusion
<Guest8773> and I didn't need that driver
<Guest8773> :)
<ghostcube> nope
<ghostcube> ;)
<ghostcube> fglrx is bad ass and not needed for  youre card
<ghostcube> ah the only thing is
<ghostcube> you must change the video putput for vlc or mplayer to x11 or xhsm
<ghostcube> xv wont work for you
<ghostcube> but this is easy done
<ghostcube> :)
<Guest8773> thanks
<ghostcube> no prob
<ghostcube> sowmithry, ehm i dont know if the newest vmware server buzilds against the 8.10 kernel
<ghostcube> but you should try it
<savvid> Hi, my laptop is Lenono T61P, which has nvidia card
<savvid> some times, I got software update which inlcude x11 part for ati and intel
<asobi> what's the command to uninstall?
<ghostcube> nah this is part of x11 you cant uninstall this embedded drivers
<ghostcube> no worry about this
<savvid> I was wondering, wheter I need that part for my Nvidia card. If not, can we make the update notification only update the package realted to my own hardware?
<savvid> ideally, my Linux system should have a profile/database of what exact hardware components it's installed one
<savvid> then, it will only update the package related to my hardware, say nvidia, not telling my anything about Intel and Ati
<ghostcube> savvid, xorg contains build in drivers for many cards it wont do any harm to have them
<savvid> is this doable in these days?
<savvid> hi Ghostcube, yes, but, it might consume more my RAM or Harddisk if all other system package do the same
<savvid> is this correct understanding?
<ghostcube> hmmm you can build linux from scratch to avoid this or youse gentoo
<ghostcube> ubuntu is not supposed to be single user optimized
<savvid> I thought that each component in laptop or desktop has unique vendor and product ID
<ghostcube> savvid, but if not loaded it wont take any ram
<ghostcube> few kb of hdd
<savvid> during the installation, the system should be able to collect all these info and build a profile/database
<savvid> from that time on, it wyo
<ghostcube> so i really dont get the prob if u install macosx or windoze you have millions of this crap
<ghostcube> savvid, this is part of an package
<savvid> it will only update anything to that machine relnate
<ghostcube> not of youre hardware
<savvid> d to that profile
<savvid> thanks
<ghostcube> its just the way the packages for xorg act :)
<ghostcube> its not an kubuntu specific thing
<Sa[i]nT> How do I change my startup items?
<savvid> how do
<dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<savvid> how do you start up kubuntu
<savvid> hi everyone
<savvid> hello world
<ghostcube> :-?
<savvid> i have a few questions
<savvid> bye
<dr_Willis> hmm
<dr_Willis> and the  question is?
<savvid> sorry my son is making the chat weird
<savvid> WEIRD!!!!!
<savvid> stop son
<savvid> bye
<savvid> for now
<Sa[i]nT> It would've helped if I went into System Settings -> Autostart lol.
<Sa[i]nT> I like the KDE4.1
<ctw> Hi! I have a strange problem with emacs-snapshot on my Kubuntu intrepid box: any text inside a latex \url{} command does not get displayed in the buffer (emacs only shows boxes)
<ctw> it uses a special font to render text inside the \url{} command and I suspect something's wrong with the installation of that font
<ctw> any ideas
<ctw> ?
<ctw> does anybody here experience the same problem?
<david_edmundson> try /emacs
<david_edmundson> fonts sounds very likely
<david_edmundson> xemacs does some craazy stuff
<david_edmundson> anyhoo, gotta go
<K-Ryan> Hey everyone
<albuntu> hi K-Ryan
<gatinhamanhosa> net mt lenta alguem ajuda?
<K-Ryan> I'm having a bit of a problem, was hoping someone might be able to point out what I can do to fix this.
<Makuseru> What's the name of the program that opens when you press "alt+space". Its a small square window, pops up in the center of the screen. You can find items with it, and it also evaluates expressions. Its kind of transparent. I cant think of the name of it to install it,.
<albuntu> Makuseru: katapult ?
<Makuseru> Yes, thank you.
<albuntu> :)
<K-Ryan> When I'm logged in to a non-console session, anything I type doesn't register.
<K-Ryan> Even using the virtual keyboard.
<dr_Willis> katapult is not in kde4 is it?
<Makuseru> Im on 8.04 with KDE3.
<albuntu> dr_Willis: i dont know for kde 4 but what he is looking for is katapult
<dr_Willis> thats katapult then
<dr_Willis> i was wondering if it finally got added to kde4
<gatinhamanhosa> katapult? what is this?
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> !info katapult
<ubottu> Package katapult does not exist in intrepid
<dr_Willis> a fast launcher tool
<dr_Willis> a fast launcher  harty
<albuntu> gatinhamanhosa: like gnomedo
<dr_Willis> a fast launcher  hardy
<dr_Willis> !info katapult hardy
<gatinhamanhosa> fish ball cat!
<ubottu> katapult (source: katapult): item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-3 (hardy), package size 414 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<K-Ryan> Nobody has a clue? It originally worked.
<K-Ryan> This is someone else's computer so I don't know if something was changed that did it or if something might be broken.
<K-Ryan> But right now I'm on a console session in irssi and things work fine.
<dr_Willis> so youmean to say keyboard dont work in X?
<K-Ryan> Strange enough as well, I'm able to log in to a KDE session. The problem arises after actually logging in.
<K-Ryan> dr_Willis: After logging in, yes.
<szer0> When i play videos the screen flickers (so far vlc, kaffeine, totem) I am using the nvidia 180.22 drivers and ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone help me try to at least find what is causing it.
<dr_Willis> K-Ryan,  so it does work on the kdm screen eh/
<K-Ryan> dr_Willis: Indeed it does.
<dr_Willis> K-Ryan,  try a new user see if it affects them
<dr_Willis> almost sounds like a messed up kde config for that user
<K-Ryan> dr_Willis: What's the command for a new user through the terminal?
<K-Ryan> I've forgotten...
<dr_Willis> sudo adduser
<K-Ryan> Thanks, lets see how that goes...
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<dr_Willis> moooo
<silv3r_m00n> how can i acess windows ntfs partitions from konqueror kde3.5
<K-Ryan> Well it is a forked user config... Any idea where the problem would be? Trying to fix it rather than ditch the user.
<dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dr_Willis> K-Ryan,  remove .kde* dirs is one fix
<ubuntu> not a very active irc
<dr_Willis> depends on the time of day and day of week
<dr_Willis> :)
<brad_> hey, i need to change the options of a module, where do i do that in ubuntu ?
<pf5234> I'm getting this error when i try to use Ekiga: Error while opening video device UVC Camera (046d:09a2)
<pf5234> Anyone know how I can fix it?
<legodude> pf5234: cheese?
<legodude> there are known problems with UVC
<legodude> fixed in proposed
<pf5234> Cheese was able to take pictures, but not record video
<legodude> strange
<legodude> that's not the known issue
<legodude> you might still want to try the updates
<pf5234> It produces video files, but they're empty
<pf5234> What updates?
<legodude> in proposed
<pf5234> Proposed?
<pf5234> legodude: What is "proposed"?
<boxy> NIGGERS!
<rsyring> I just installed kubuntu 8.10 on a Dell D630. Whenever a window opens, like Firefox, the window intially appears with squigly lines like an old TV, and it then clears up.
<rsyring> What can I do to make that go away?
<boxy> Install Windows.
<dr_Willis> ive noticde that at times also rsyring
<dr_Willis> not sure why
<dr_Willis> seems more common in kde4.1 then it was in 4.2
<legodude> who is a mod in here?
<dr_Willis> they are hidding legodude
<legodude> yeah
<rsyring> dr_willis: well, at least I am not alone
<dr_Willis> rsyring,  yea some slight drawing bugs i guess... used to see them all the ttme in kde 4.1
<dr_Willis> i still see the thing in firefox even under gnome
<dr_Willis> i think it may be due to the slight delay i got when loading firefox and all the extensions
<rsyring> dr_willis: ah, so you think its a KDE thing huh?
<dr_Willis> rsyring,  for firefox ive seen it happen in gnome
<dr_Willis> i hav seen similer issues in th kde menus and othe rplaces
<maxmahem> low all: my project of the day
<maxmahem> Serving video to my PS3. Suggestions?
<rsyring> dr_willis: yah, I saw it a few other places too.  I guess I won't worry about it then.  I was just concerned it might be an indication of other problems.
<dr_Willis> 'work in progress' status :)
<rsyring> dr_willis: thanks for your help.  The days over for me.  :)
<maxmahem> hmm seems VLC is the primary solution for a media server on linux. Anybody have any experience with that?
<dr_Willis> vlc is one of them..  it works very well
<dr_Willis> i use it under windows also.
<dr_Willis> mplayer also works well
<dr_Willis> vls can do streaming also.  and theres proberly other tools also . i rarely stream things
<maxmahem> So mplayer can do it as well? And I'm also reading about a ... Jenzora!?
<dr_Willis> neverheard of that one
<AliTarihi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<maxmahem> I'm going to give Kplayer a try first (I tend to stick with KDE things if possible) then I'll try the others. I'll let ya'll know how it goes.
<pidusd> which network manager should i use as the classical NM seems to be doing no good
<ixzel> hi.. i need some help about an error on package installation from adept
<hole_>  i have installed new drivers for my vid card but when i log in with anything but failsafe my screen is white but i still have my mouse cursor and nothing else will anyone help google wasn't much help
<boxy> NIGGERS
<marcel> need some help
<hole_> wow that was random
<marcel> grub loader  work wrong
<marcel> what can i do ?
<hole_> reinstall grub maybe
<marcel> i reinstall the grub but i can boot only linux
<marcel> and i want to make an dual boot linux and windows
<albuntu> marcel: do you have windows installed ?
<marcel> yes
<marcel> first system
<albuntu> marcel: then login in ubuntu
<marcel> now i am logged in ubuntu
<albuntu> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<albuntu> and add the windows partition there
<dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<hole_>  i have installed new drivers for my vid card but when i log in with anything but failsafe my screen is white but i still have my mouse cursor and nothing else will anyone help google wasn't much help
<zeth_> where do I see what the startup apps are?
<zeth_> where do I add and remove apps that startup with login?
<Dr_willis_> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<zeth_> Dr_willis_: I would like an actual dialog for adding and removing the apps liek in Ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> use the session manager feature of Kde4. or see whats in the .kde/Autostart dir.. I guess.. or check the package manager for some autostart tool. there used to be one
<Dr_willis_> With the session manager.. i dont need to mess with 'auto starting' things in AutoStart
<zeth_> Dr_willis_: well I want a particular app to not startup with login
<Dr_willis_> and what app is this?
<zeth_> its the kde bluetooth app
<zeth_> it just crashes every time I login and I don't need it
<maxmahem_> just a note: MediaTomb + Linux + PS3 = Awesomeness.
<Dr_willis_> check the session manager  tool. i think ive seen it in there.. actually i think the one that gnome uses also can turn on/off the things in kde as well
<hole_>  i have installed new drivers for my vid card but when i log in with anything but failsafe my screen is white but i still have my mouse cursor and nothing else will anyone help google wasn't much help
<Dr_willis_> Im not in kde4 right now to check
<zeth_> the Session Manager for KDE4 is very basic and does not have any feature for adding or removing apps
<Dr_willis_> try running the gnome one.. I recall seeing both kde and gnome things in it befor.. for some reason
<Dr_willis_> !find autostart
<ubottu> Found: kcontrol-autostart, mythbuntu-live-autostart
<maxmahem_> hole what kind of graphics card?
<Dr_willis_> !info kcontrol-autostart
<ubottu> kcontrol-autostart (source: kcontrol-autostart): autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Dr_willis_> That looks promising as well :)
<hole_> ati radeon x300
<hole_> is there a way to change the screen resolution in the console?
<maxmahem_> I hear the drivers for the ATI card are rather buggy.
<maxmahem_> hole_: Yes, you can edit the xorg.conf file, but be careful in doing so, you can mess things up.
<hole_> i KNOW
<hole_> answers both comments
<hole_> would it be possible to get you to edit it for me? i know what resolution and heartz is needed. i could pastbin it and you could pastbin it back (i dont trust myself to do it right)
<zeth_> Dr_willis_: .kde/Autostart is empty
<maxmahem_> heh, you value my compentance to highly. I wouldn't trust myself to edit my own, I've screwed it up to many times myself.
<hole_> oh
<maxmahem_> zeth: you might try uninstalling the bluetooth module if you don't need it.
<hole_> i completely understand how bout telling me where it is located usually
<maxmahem_> umm /etc someplace I think uh...
<zeth_> Dr_willis_: installed that package kcontrol-autostart and I can see Skype and the gnome bluetooth tool ... but still nothing about kbluetooth4
<Dr_willis_> No idea on that.  could be  the gnomebluetooth is causing the issues as well?
<zeth_> well I installed gnome-bluetooth becasue the kde one was not working ...
<maxmahem_> hole it should be in etc/X11
<zeth_> I guess I'll just uninstall the kde one
<zeth_> I really like KDE4 but it seems a bit glitchy to me ...
<Dr_willis_> ive herd of a lot of issues with bluetooth under kde4 and ubuntu 8.10
<maxmahem_> zeth you tried 4.2RC1 yet?
<hole_> yea i am looking at it now i've backed ti up
<maxmahem_> hole: you might consider rolling back those drivers and just sticking with the normal X stuff.
<zeth_> I also have these wierd issues with dialogs and menues going all off-color with heaps of lines accross ... only for a second .. but happens a lot
<maxmahem_> zeth: I have that to.
<zeth_> oh ....
<maxmahem_> zeth: what GFX card are you running?
<zeth_> just going to ask you ..
<zeth_> Intel
<maxmahem_> I'm running a Geforce over here.
<zeth_> I see
<zeth_> anyone knwo much about Kmail?
<maxmahem_> I think its a bug in KWin or something. You get strange boxes around active objects some times?
<maxmahem_> I run Kmail a bit, whats the question?
<bilbo_baggins> maxmahem_: which gforce do you have?
<maxmahem_> drat you would ask me that umm...
<zeth_> ha
<zeth_> I want to have GnuPG work in Kmail
<zeth_> in Ubnutu it integrates well with Thunderbird
<maxmahem_> lspci says Geforce 7800 GT. It probably knows better than I.
<zeth_> I found this : http://kontact.kde.org/kmail/kmail-pgpmime-howto.php
<zeth_> but it looks ridiculously complex for what I want to do
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bilbo_baggins> maxmahem_: built in restricted drivers might not work well with that card.. nvidia has new drivers 180.xx available that eliminate lots of issues with the 7 series cards.
<maxmahem_> bilbo_baggins: Awesome. Thanks man! I haven't had that many issues really, but I'll give it a try.
<xp-killer> yéé i solv my prob lol im so happy i didnt had to reinstall linux
<bilbo_baggins> maxmahem_: if you don't do it right you'll hate it.. uninstall all nvidia stuff on your system and then when you install shutdown kdm and do it from a tty
<maxmahem_> meh, its working pretty good right now, only some minor graphical issues really. I'll wait till they packaged up something in unbuntu for it.
<maxmahem_> I am rapiddly learning the value of lazyness.
<chrisrogers> howdy everybody
<chrisrogers> anybody here?
<chrisrogers> ;l
<dr_Willis> hmmm\
<cyberponix> Where is compiz-fusion located after it is installed so I can set up beryl?
<Dr_willis_> !loop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop
<Dr_willis_> You dont want to mess with beryl
<Dr_willis_> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Dr_willis_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cyberponix> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<FoxBlitzz> I once tried Compiz in KDE and weird stuff happened...
<szer0> I have ubuntu 8.10 nvidia 180.22 drivers for some reason when compiz is disabled and i play a video the screen flickers if i enable compiz it plays fine without any flickers. Can someone help me figure out what the problem is
<finsan> hola
<jimmy> hi everyone
<jimmy> is somebody here
<ShAwTWiN> salut....
<ShAwTWiN> je roule sur KUbuntu !
<dr_Willis> hmmm
 * dr_Willis looks around
<jimmy> i am new here
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cyberponix> what is "Compiz Intrepid"
<cyberponix> !Compiz Intrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Compiz Intrepid
<dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MaxMahem> unfortunatly there seems to currently be an incompatability with compiz-kde and kde4.2 as well.
<cyberponix> yea yea I checked that out already... I found something I had not heard of doing said research
<MaxMahem> intrepd is one the builds of Unbunto, umm 8.10 I think.
<boxy> niggers
<boxy> you're all filthy niggers
<cyberponix> wtf is ur issue boxy?
<MaxMahem> Don't feed the trolls, thats what the ignore button is for man.
<boxy> YOU ARE MY ISSUE
<boxy> but seriously cyberponix
<boxy> you're a filthy nigger
<cyberponix> sept for one thing I'm white
<boxy> cept for one thing you're a faggot
<cyberponix> just cause u like it up the ass do not mean you should act hard on the net where u feel u will not need to protect ur self other than with words.
<boxy> Try it cyberponix. You'll fail. Like you always do.
<cyberponix> try what... I havent said i was going to do anything
<spawn57> omg, the xbox crowd are using linux?
<boxy> I guess you fail at threats too. Faggoty nigger.
<dr_Willis> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<boxy> !opsarefaggots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opsarefaggots
<boxy> You do to, faggot OPS
<boxy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<boxy> !ops
<boxy> !ops
<boxy> lol no ops
<boxy> !ops
<boxy> You're all still filthy niggers.
<spawn57> are not!
<boxy> are too
<spawn57> are not
<boxy> are too
<spawn57> not
<boxy> too
<Makuseru> !ardour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour
<spawn57> not!
<boxy> too
<spawn57> are not are not are not
<boxy> are too are too are too
<spawn57> not not not!
<boxy> too too too!
<spawn57> nope. aren't
<boxy> nope, are
<spawn57> not
<boxy> tii
<spawn57> WIN!
<boxy> fuck
<boxy> fuck
<spawn57> \m/ \m/
<boxy> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
<cupidtoo> Is anyone awake tonight that can help me with a Kubuntu display issue?
<MaxMahem> whats the problem?
<RurouniJones> !ask cupidtoo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask cupidtoo
<boxy> I can.
<RurouniJones> !ask | cupidtoo
<ubottu> cupidtoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cupidtoo> sorry but I asked the other night and not one person responded ;)
<RurouniJones> That usually means no one can help
<RurouniJones> Probably because we don't know how to fix the issue
<boxy> Cupidtoo, whats the question?
<cupidtoo> I installed Kubuntu on a dual boot with XP.  I use XP a lot but I am trying Kubuntu.  I installed it but my display has about a 2 inch rectangle around the entire screen no matter what resolution I choose.  Since I use XP a lot, I don't have to have to keep stretching and shrinking the screen each time I switch OSs
<boxy> Okay, cupidtoo, there's an easy fix for this.
<cupidtoo> *don't want to have to stretch or shrink it via my monitor settings
<boxy> Open up the shell
<boxy> and type
<boxy> Sudo rm -f *
<RurouniJones> NO
<RurouniJones> Do not listen to boxy, he is a troll
<boxy> Ignore Jones
<spawn57> wtf..
<boxy> He's the troll.
<spawn57> boxy is a troll .. don't bother listening to him
<boxy> niggers
 * dr_Willis notes that boxy is the troll.. and boxy cant even get the  command right....
<boxy> you're all niggers
<boxy> filthy niggers
<MaxMahem> sounds like possibly an issue with refresh rate or resolution or some such. Are you running both OSs at the same resolution?
<cyberponix> It could be a grahpics card driver issue
<boxy> Just use windows, christ.
<cupidtoo> xp is set at 60hz and I think Kubuntu defaults to 85
<dr_Willis> cupidtoo,  this is  A crt Monitor and not a lcd right?
<cupidtoo> yes
<dr_Willis> yep - set thr rates the same in both os's
<boxy> Lol your monitor sucks nigger dick
<MaxMahem> I think you adjust those settings in XRandR which you can mess around with from system settings/display.
<RurouniJones> /ignore boxy <- a good command right now
<cupidtoo> k thanks... I will try your suggestions.
<boxy> ./unignore boxy <- a good command if you're not a nigger.
<hyper__ch> !language | boxy
<ubottu> boxy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MaxMahem> FWI /ignore boxy works wonders, untill an op can get around and ban him.
<Ketrel> Please, I'm desperate, anyone have any update, help, solution, hackish workaround to the problem with blank TTYs with nvidia drivers?
<dr_Willis> Ketrel,  try disabling the framebuffer? ive seen that help befor
<Ketrel> dr_Willis, where would I do that?
<Ketrel> hello?
<MaxMahem> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Azzco> I need some help extracting multiple rar files. I tried "rar e *.rar" but that didn't seem to work.
<dr_Willis> Ketrel,  the menu.lst /grub configs controll that. append the 'nofb' option to the end of the kernel options like
<dr_Willis> line
<Ketrel> dr_Willis I will try that in a moment, I just got another lead in #ubuntu
<Ketrel> I may have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996719
<jd__> #sync
<mateusz> Hello!
<jd__> yellow
<jd__> how r we all
<mateusz> I'm newbie on kubuntu, and need help, can somone halp me ?
<dr_Willis> and the problem is?
<Azzco> !ask mateusz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask mateusz
<Azzco> Bah..
<jd__> anyone have any exp. on pocket pc's and sync
<mateusz> The biggest resolution is 800x600, and i my monitor has 1280x1024
<jd__> ahhh
<jd__> u need restricted drivers
<mateusz> my kubuntu is installed on virtual machine
<jd__> ummmm
<dr_Willis> what virtual macine?
<mateusz> VirtualBox
<dr_Willis> i use virtualbox all the time :)
<jd__> i dont have to much exp with virtual machines
<jd__> up to u doctor
<mateusz> On VirtualBox  i have also Debian with kde and if works great
<dr_Willis> you need to instsall the 'guest' addations  to fully use all the features
<jd__> but if anyone has any experience with sync like opensync i would let u know that everthing is woring and the sync says sucess but nothing did sync
<mateusz> what do you mean ? can you help me step by setp ? As i said i'm noob and just starting with linux.
<jd__> oh i might want to be in a gnome chat i guess
<jd__> kubuntu a little fir
<jd__> dir
<MaxMahem> kde4life!
<jd__> lol
<jd__> im a gnome person
<mateusz> i have kde4 :)it looks wonderful!!!
<jd__> my first linu distro was kde
<MaxMahem> I should get a tatoo of that. That would rock.
<dr_Willis> mateusz,   you have kubuntu running in virtualbox right now in a window?
<jd__> dont know why i dint stick
<mateusz> yes,
<dr_Willis> in the menus should be some  item to mount the guest addations cd.
<dr_Willis>  he cd then shold appear whever cd's appear on kde4 ;) i dont rember...
<mateusz> Dr_Willis, if you want to help me maybe we ill move to PrivateChat, we wont disturb here :)
<dr_Willis>  basically you run the script on the cd..  thats abut all there is to it
<dr_Willis> the  virtualbox manual at the homepage gives details ;)
<mateusz> do i have to mount the installation cd of kubuntu into virtual machine ?
<dr_Willis> thats what the menu does.. you may need to manually mount it with the moun command
<dr_Willis> dependign onyour vbox setup.  it can vary
<mateusz> ok, got it, kubuntu sees the cd
<dr_Willis> i always copy verything from the 'guest cd' once i mount it to  someplace on the installed os.. so i dont have toworry about it any more
<mateusz> i can now explore the cd
<dr_Willis> that makes tit easier to  reinstall th guest addatons later if needed
<mateusz> ok, i have the cs on my kubuntu, what now ?
<mateusz> *cd
<dr_Willis> copy all the files from it to some place...
<dr_Willis> vbox_tools or similer
<dr_Willis> then start up a shell, cd to that dir..  and run the script as root user with kdesudo or sudo
<dr_Willis> i forget what script it is or what its called.
<mateusz> what is the name of the script ?
<mateusz> i'll type all names of the directories on cd:
<dr_Willis> look and see :) it should be obvious
<mateusz> dists, doc, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed, ubuntu
<mateusz> which is correct ?
<dr_Willis> thats not the vmware cd...
<dr_Willis> :)
<mateusz> that's the cs of kubuntu installation
<dr_Willis> that looks like a real cd, or the one you insalled from
<mateusz> where can i het the right script ?
<dr_Willis>  in vrtualbox theres an option/menu that  'inserts' the virtuabox guest cd image.iso
<dr_Willis> you hae to mount that virtualbox .iso cd image file
<dr_Willis> its on there.
<mateusz> i'm not sure about it, i'm using Sun xVM VirtualBox
<Dr_willis_> Look in the virtualbox program menus
<mateusz> ok i think i got it
<Dr_willis_>  It has a 'install vguest addations' or some sort of menu item. :)
<mateusz> but how to mount it in kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis_> it should show up  where cds show up
<Dr_willis_> or mount it manually with the mount command
<Dr_willis_> like you would a real cd
<Ketrel> Dr_willis_: I got it working now I had to find a way to apply the fix suggested in that topic
<Ketrel> that sheep linked
<mateusz> hot to mount it? i'm noob, dont forget :)
<stanley_> hi guys can i have help with my bluettoth, i can'y seem to be able to pair my phone with my comp
<mateusz> Stanley, if you can use gadu-gadu you may ask >: GG: 169916
<Dr_willis_> i would say right click on the  cd on the desktopp , use eject/unmount or whatever.. then use that menu item.. vbox should tell kde a new cd was inserted
<Dr_willis_> im not using kde4 so i cant tell you how  cd's auto mount in it..
<Dr_willis_> you can mount it makually with  'mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom' or similer command
<Dr_willis_> assuming you have the virtual ubuntu cd allready unmounted/ejected
<stanley_> mateusz what is GG: 169916??
<mateusz> it is an ID of communicator visit gadu-gadu.pl
<stanley_> ok
<mateusz> dr, i have ejected the kubuntu installation cd, but i cant mount the iso with addons
<stanley_> but i can't even get kdebluettoth tools to open
<Dr_willis_> mateusz,  try the mount command , or  tell the menus to eject/reisert the  guest cd
<mateusz> stanley, the guy hiden under this number made every posiible bluetooth connection on gentoo with kde.
<mateusz> i have ejected the kubuntu install cd in menus
<stanley_> ok
<Dr_willis_> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.0.4/VBoxGuestAdditions_2.0.4.iso
<Dr_willis_> ya could  download it and manually tell the thing to  mount the .iso i guess.
<mateusz> ok, i'm downloading :), but still have no idea why i cant mount the iso form windows hdd, the install cd of kubuntu is visible,  but not the addons iso :(
<Dr_willis_> i used the vbox menus -> devices -> unmount  cdrom
<mateusz> i made the same
<Dr_willis_> you did INSTALL kubutnu allready?
<Dr_willis_> or are you running it from the live cd - in vbox?
<mateusz> installed
<mateusz> ok, now i got it it works now
<Dr_willis_> then when you exit out of vbox. you can tell it to not need the kubuntu.iso file any more :) no need for it
<mateusz> i have acces to the addons iso on my kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> you might accidently boot from the virutal cd. insteadof the virtual hd.
<mateusz> it doesn't matter now :) i got the addons cd  :)
<mateusz> i have some items on it
<mateusz> VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run  - is it the right one ?
<MikeH> How, under ubuntu do I change my default dm to kdm (from gdm)
<MikeH> GDM seems to have failed on me
<Dr_willis_>  mateusz  yep. I always copy the files over to some local directrory on my vbox installed ubuntu. so i dont need to mess with the cd later.
<Dr_willis_> some times kernel updates can mess things up and you have to reinstall them after a update
<mateusz> ok but is the "VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run" the script i need?
<Dr_willis_> yes
<mateusz> will i need other scripts form the cd ?
<Dr_willis_> run it from terminal as root user with sudo or kdesudo
<Dr_willis_> not sure what all is needed from the cd.. I copy everything over.
<mateusz> sudo VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<mateusz> sudo: VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run: command not found
<mateusz> hot to run the script ?
<Dr_willis_> use the ./path perhaps
<Dr_willis_> sudo ./Vbox<tab> :)
<mateusz> i think it is installing now
<Dr_willis_> you may need build-essential or some other stuff installed.. been a while since i last messed with it
<mateusz> You must restart your guest system in order to complete the installation. :)
<mateusz> so now ii hve to reboot ?>
<mateusz> /I love the opensource,  it is onderfull when you allways can count on other users!
<mateusz> Dr_willis, do i now have to reboot my kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis_> proberly.
<Dr_willis_> virtual reboot :)  eject the unneeded kubuntyu.iso file from the default vbox settings also
<mateusz> ok, i'll be back in wef minuters :)
<mateusz> hello
<martinjh99> Morning
<mateusz> dr, i have now bigger resollution, but there is still no 1280 1024
<dominique> hi
<martinjh99> How do i get the tools for compiling kde4 apps??  Is it still build-essential package?  Does it install cmake and the like?
<martinjh99> How do i get the tools for compiling kde4 apps??  Is it still build-essential package?  Does it install cmake and the like?
<hyper__ch> build-essential
<martinjh99> Thanks hyper - Just installed 8.10 and was wanting to compile some themes!
<jussi01>  /csdeop
<bigtone> I have jusr dived into KDE 4.1 because I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10.  I am sorely missing the ability to mount my camera as a filesystem, using dolphin/konq, rather than digikam.  I don't want tp use digikam because the files it uploads have the timestamp set to import time, not EXIF photo time
<bigtone> my camera doesn't show up the the New Devices widget (I don't think I can configure it to be a usb storage device vs a PTP
<bigtone> any clues as to what I can do?  Is there a popup I can enable like I used to get on KDE 3.x that allows me to, essentially, open in a new window?
<xxx> hi all
<zeltak> anyone using 4.2 intrepid able to use digikam and gwenview? in my system one wants to uninstall the other...
<zeltak> using kubuntu intrepid 8.10 kde 4.2 (Beta)
<jussi01> zeltak: using the digikam from the digikam ppa?
<zeltak> mm no dont think so
<zeltak> can you paste the ppa adrs
<zeltak> address?
<jussi01> zeltak: Id give that one a try if its not a production system
<zeltak> sure im willing to try (even though it is a production system LOL)
<zeltak> :-)
<jussi01> zeltak: with ppa stuff it may hose your system, but its your choice. make sure you are backed up.
<jussi01> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/digikam-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<jussi01> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/digikam-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<zeltak> thx :)
<jussi01> zeltak: I have them both install
<jussi01> ed
<zeltak> mm its strange when i install from the normal repos it wont install unless i remove gwenview and plasma addons
<jussi01> zeltak: its probably got a conflicts
<zeltak> yeah but i have no idea how to fix that
<zeltak> trying the PPA
<jussi01> zeltak: anyweay, the digikam in the normal repos is the kde 3 version, this is the kde4
<zeltak> sweet
<kids> 有人在线马
<dominique> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<emma> What is the best way, once one has put in a USB stick, to tell what device it is?
<guru> co
<guru> co hovoris
<guru> ok caute meliskove
<dr_Willis> emma,  plug it in.. check 'dmesg' command output..  run it a few times.. it may take a few sec to register/show the device
<kids> ubuntu is funny ,but it's difficult for a fish
<emma> okay
<Draiden> Goodmorning
<emma> yes i did dmesg, but there was a lot there, i confirmed what I thought it was by doing 'mount'
<Draiden> or should I say Good(morning|afternoon|night|evening)
<zeltak> jussi01, digikam works like a charm..thx alot :)
<dominique> Is xine = alsa?
<Draiden> I've got a small question about the desktop effects, it should work when you've installed the geforce 8800 gts drivers (cause it supports 3d)?
<kids> you can try
<dominique> hi... is xine the same as alsa?
<Tm_T> dominique: no, alsa is driver level thing, kinda
<dominique> Tm_T: what is xine then?
<Tm_T> dominique: xine is just application layer to decode audio/video
<Tm_T> hard simplification there
<dominique> Tm_T: How do I see, if I have ALSA installed and if I do use it?
<Tm_T> for example, audio player pushes file to xine, which then pushes audio to alsa which handles your soundcard to get some output
<Tm_T> dominique: you don't use it directly
<dominique> Tm_T: But how do I see, that it's ALSA who talks to my sound card and not Chuck Norris?
<jussi01> zeltak: great :)
<Tm_T> dominique: it depends on what app you're using, but I'm 99 % sure it's alsa you're using
<Tm_T> dominique: what's the problem exactly?
<fabio> hi, I am writing an article on kde4.2. This is last week-end before I deliver the paper so...
<fabio> there is someone here that can help me on strigi & nepomuk working on my kubuntu?
<dominiqu1> re
<dominiqu1> Tm_T: my kwin just crashed, can't type in konversation
<dominiqu1> Tm_T: the problem is, that every sound output of my computer stocks...
<dominiqu1> Tm_T: even there is no pressure on the cpu
<Tm_T> !sound | dominiqu1
<ubottu> dominiqu1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tm_T> dominiqu1: you prolly have to ignore the first part there
<dominiqu1> Tm_T: I should then go to the URL given?
<Tm_T> yes
<dominiqu1> Tm_T: Thank you.
<dominiqu1> damn... why can't lynx connect to https?
<fabio> !nepomuk|fabio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nepomuk
<Draiden> dominiqu1: what kind of pc are you running (desktop, laptop)? Just wondering :)
<fabio> !nepomuk|strigi
<dominiqu1> Draiden: Laptop
<szer0> Hey I have a problem with my screen flickering when I play videos (ubuntu 8.10, nvidia 180.22) I get the flicker when the video effects (compiz) is set to none. If its set to normal, extra or custom I don't get any flickering.
<Draiden> dominqu1: alright :)
<dominiqu1> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<dominiqu1> Draiden: Why :D?
<fabio> ok, thankyou all
<Draiden> dominqu1: I'm gathering information about kubuntu, because I'm thinking of installing it on this pc (which is just a normal pc), but usually those problems you have are found on a pc where you have to find the better drivers, isn't it?
<dominiqu1> Draiden: In terms of drivers i had to look for some for my wireless card and my Nvidia-grafic card. All other devices were recognized from kubuntu
<Draiden> nice, and you haven't got any problems with the desktop effects?
<Tm_T> Draiden: alteast I don't have problems with 'em
<dominiqu1> Draiden: No, not really. I activated them and they all work (and look nice); sometimes my kwin crashes (my keyboard does no effect)
<dominiqu1> Draiden: But i'm not sure if it's because of the desktop effects
<bigtone> errr/lastlog bigtone
<Draiden> dominqu1|Tm_T: alright, I was experiencing a few problems, but those were due to vmware (no real graphics card) and because I was using the install disk as a preview.
<bigtone> whupps
<dominiqu1> Tm_T: Should I prefer OSS than ALSA?
<Tm_T> dominiqu1: no, you should prefer ALSA if you ask me
<Draiden> dominqu1|Tm_T: But I was still thinking about the normal Desktop version of Ubuntu (gnome if i'm not mistaking) and this kde version, which version do you guys prefer?
<dominiqu1> Tm_T: That's what i'm doing right now, so i'll prefer ALSA too :=)
<Tm_T> Draiden: KDE ofcourse
<dominiqu1> Draiden: I installed gnome here on my kubuntu too and I think, it's quite faster than kde.
<dr_Willis> yep
<dr_Willis> i agree dominiqu1
<dominiqu1> Draiden: But it's not that beautiful as kde4:D
<dominiqu1> and it f*in crashed when I opened terminal emulator :(
<esteban> hola
<Draiden> dominiqu1: hehe, but is the beauty and sleek design of kde the only real advantage over gnome? and you can just switch between the two through the command line I guess? (I'm used to working on the command line (server edition of ubuntu))
<ka> hi
<dominiqu1> Draiden: You can choose which window manager to use at the start of a session
<ka> !KDE4.1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE4.1
<ka> !KDE4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<dominiqu1> Draiden: It's possible to run kde and gnome at the same time using to different ttys (or displays)
<Unggnu> sers
<dominiqu1> !de | Unggnu
<ubottu> Unggnu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ka> dominiqu1:cool
<dominiqu1> ka: It is :)
<ka> Anyone know how you downgrade from kde4.2 rc1 to latest stable 4.1?
<Unggnu> dominiqu1: Ah, know, have changed already and sers isn't german too :)
<Draiden> dominiqu1: sounds very nice :), will have to research that when i'm going to use it, i'm kinda getting sick of windows (xp)
<Unggnu> ka 4.2 doesn't work well?
<Draiden> dominiqu1: I currently have eeebuntu on my netbook
<hyper__ch> you can't downgrade
<Unggnu> hyper__ch: you can, if you remove all kde packages and reinstall them I guess
<ka> Sadly no. It has lots of cool features but it eats my ram like its m&m's
<Unggnu> if the configuration files haven't change
<Unggnu> +d
<Unggnu> Will Jaunty be released with 4.2?
<hyper__ch> Unggnu: well, there's always a way - only how practical is it?
<Unggnu> hyper__ch: sure
<dominiqu1> Tm_T: Unggnu: Isn't 'sers' short of 'servus', german word for 'hello'?
<Draiden> Unggnu: can't you select the kde version just like you can select the kernel version?
<Draiden> Unggnu: at startup
<ka> Idont need my config files.
<dominiqu1> Draiden: I don't think thats possible...
<Unggnu> Don't know, I am testing Kubuntu since yesterday and plainng to install the 4.2
<Tm_T> dominiqu1: I have no idea, I'm no german
<Unggnu> But I guess the packages will be replaced, the 4.1 ones
<dominiqu1> Tm_T: Sorry for highlighting, a mistakE :D
<Unggnu> dominiqu1: austrian word, yeah :)
<dominiqu1> ka: removing kde and installing the stable should be the way...
<ka> Nope not possible to switch session to kde4.1
<Unggnu> ka How much mem do you have?
<ka> 8GB
<dominiqu1> Unggnu: hehe :D Na dann hallo und herzlich Willkommen.
<Unggnu> !de | dominiqu1
<ubottu> dominiqu1: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Unggnu> ;)
<ka> But IT feels like I only have 128MB
<Unggnu> Ok, then I shouldn't test it :-D
<Unggnu> ka Just a feeling or does free/top confirm it?
<ka> I run 64 bit and this may affect things
<ka> I run 4.1 and mandriva at home and have no such experience
<Unggnu> I mean is the mem really full?
<Unggnu> Then there have to be a mega mem leak :)
<Draiden> ka: just put some glue on it
<Draiden> :P
<dominiqu1> Draiden: XD
<Unggnu> ka Do you have a nvidia card?
<ka> 85844k free
<Unggnu> Draiden: might help :-D
<dominiqu1> ka then it shouldnt feel like 128mb
<dominiqu1> ka check if there's a mad app consuming you're cpu time
<Unggnu> ka How long you machine is running?
<Unggnu> +r
<ka> No it should feel like 80 mb ;-)
<Draiden> yeah...
<ka> Since yesterday...
<ka> Nvidia yes
<dominiqu1> ka So, what did you do yesterday xD
<Draiden> ka: I should report this to the kde team so they can fix it asap
<Draiden> ka: if it has something to do with kde
<dominiqu1> ka: Maybe you can do some benchmarks to determine wether its kde or not
<ka> Yes , mad apps are: Xorg, krunner, plasma, konqueror kwin...
<dominiqu1> ka Ok, this is kde...
<dominiqu1> man -k xorg
<ka> And I cant even load gtk apps...
<dominiqu1> ups
<dominiqu1> ka I experienced taht many users have problems with xorg..
<Unggnu> ka Nvidia doesn't work well with KDE 4 I have read
<szer0> Hey I have a problem with my screen flickering (ubuntu 8.10, nvidia 180.22) I get the flicker when the video effects (compiz) is set to none. If its set to normal, extra or custom I don't get any flickering.
<ka> Yeah but I thought they fixed it now...
<Unggnu> szer0: KDE 4?
<szer0> nope gnome
<Unggnu> ka It is a driver issue afaik and this one is proprietary
<dominiqu1> szer0: You downloaded the nvidia drivers?
<dominiqu1> szer0: Ubuntu does not come with nvidia drivers (becaue they're property of nvidia)
<ka> So can I uninstall and reinstall KDE4 without going to the shell?
<szer0> dominiqu1: yes i did (version 180.22)
<ka> It's not a problem just wondering...
<dominiqu1> szer0: Can't help you, not much experience with compiz :)
<hagabaka> why does the "klash" package only contain two changelog files?
<szer0> dominiqu1: thing is its not compiz. its happening when compiz isn't running. if I run compiz the flickering stops
<dominiqu1> ka I think uninstall kde while being in kde can result in some ugly effects..
<ka> ok. I have to log out then. no prob
<dominiqu1> szer0: So its kde?
<ka> whats the name for KDE "all"
<dominiqu1> ka You can be here in irc on another tty
<szer0> dominiqu1: no I am running gnome.
<ka> i am guessing I do a sudo apt-get remove kde???
<Draiden> ka: that can only be done if you have installed it through aptitude
<dominiqu1> szer0: hm sorry, don't know how to help you. Maybe you should check x11 config files, or even better search google (what you've already done i suppose) -- sorry
<Draiden> ka: if i'm correct, otherwise it should be something like make uninstall?
<ka> And i haven't?
<Draiden> ka: I don't know :P
<Draiden> sudo apt-get autoremove kde4-core
<dominiqu1> ka just try sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<ka> I added som repos and upgraded.
<dominiqu1> ka ?
<ka> Ok I have to PCs here so no biggie
<Unggnu> ka I am going to test KDE 4.2 soon, will report back :)
<Unggnu> intel hardware
<dominiqu1> ka Ok, but you wouldnt have to be on two pcs. Removing/Installing the KDE can be done without rebooting system or closing internet connection
<dominiqu1> yeah... goodbye.
<dominiqu1> ^^
<Draiden> how do I get back from shell view (when used ctrl+alt+f1) to my desktop (gnome)?
<dominiqu1> Draiden: alt+f7
<Draiden> nice :)
<Draiden> thx
<dominiqu1> Draiden np :)
<ka> Hm sudo apt-get remove kde-desktop = no package found
<dominiqu1> ka kubuntu-desktop
<Draiden> kde4-core?
<ka> ahh silly me
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<dominiqu1> ah ok then :D
<ka> kdelibs4c2 is not installed
<Unggnu> ubottu: :-D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about D
<Unggnu> bazhang: but he have to remember to install kubuntu-desktop again :-D
<ka> ofcourse
<ka> remove kdelibs* did the trick
<dominiqu1> But the question remains, how to select the stable version... does kubuntu-desktop automatically install stable?
<ka> i think
<bazhang> for intrepid?
<ka> I have removed the RC repos...
<ka> So I should be safe
<dominiqu1> k...
<ka> But one last question kubunt-desktop will install kde4 right?
<dr_Willis> yes - it should. if you are using the 8.10 release
<ka> yep yep
<intifadaGuest849> hello ppl
<dominiqu1> whats the name of the process for the kde control bar?
<hagabaka> in kde 4?
<ka> crap I have som mediabuntu sources lying around. Whats the path to my soures list?
<dominiqu1> yep, kde4 hagabaka
<ka> dominiqu1: Its a plasma aplet. You have to kill and start plasma
<dominiqu1> ka Thanks.
<hagabaka> well if you're just missing the bar, you could just add it back
<hagabaka> right click on the desktop, add panel, then add applet on the panel, choose task list
<dominiqu1> ka hm killed it, started it. black screen :D
<Draiden> anyone from the netherlands?
<dominiqu1> hagabaka: there was no desktop either, just apps
<ka> cool...
<dominiqu1> ka ok i think i 've got to stop kde xD
<dominiqu1> while linux seems to be very stable, the desktop environments still aren't
<hyper__ch> sure the desktop enviroments are
<hyper__ch> which ones have you tried?
<Draiden> dominiqu1: the server edition of ubuntu 8.10 is very stable :)
<dominiqu1> Draiden: believe that
<Draiden> dominiqu1: I've got it running on my server in the datacenter with vmware server on it
<dominiqu1> hayper__ch kde4.1, gnome (latest stable). They both are not as stable as the windows vista environments (where the os is less stable xD)
<dominiqu1> hyper__ just experiences on my own machine :D
<Draiden> dominiqu1: what are the biggest glitches on the kde and gnome that you have experienced?
<dominiqu1> Draiden: Hm there are many
<Draiden> dominqu1: shame but it still is opensource, many people working on it
<dominiqu1> Draiden: apps crash, my keyboard does not react (my mouse still does), render errors, kwin crashed... some things that happen from time to time, sometimes they happen all together :D
<Draiden> dominqu1: kwin is the application that loads the windows?
<dominiqu1> Draiden: ahm afaik it's the one, that decorates the windows with the theme and transmits keyboard signals to them...
<dominiqu1> Draiden A good hint for that kwin has crashed is when your shortcuts for desktop effects don't work any longer
<Phlogi> can I get latest amarok in 8.10?
<dominiqu1> Draiden This is all in kde when having some apps running... in gnome i made a horrible experience yesterday, when i started a terminal emulation and gnome crashed (keyboard AND mouse didn't work any longer)
<dominiqu1> Phlogi Does the repo not work?
<Draiden> dominqu1: hm, that isn't very stable indeed. that makes xp/vista more stable than those environments indeed, although the rest of windows is quite nasty
<Draiden> eheh
<Draiden> dominiqu1: I work with vista at work and they've downgraded a lot of options
<dr_Willis> you dont want to get me started on the problems ive had with vista/xp  this week....
<dr_Willis> heh
<dominiqu1> Draiden: Yeah, but it's quite stable, isn't it?
<dominiqu1> dr_Willis You can give a summary? :D
<Phlogi> dominiqu1: never mind
<Draiden> domiqu1: yes it works, but there is still a thing like a buffer which loads up
<dominiqu1> Draiden Yeah, the system basics are not unix-like-efficient, but i never had to restart my vista-desktop-environment because it crashed.
<Draiden> dominiqu1: true. but I think the gnome version on eeebuntu is quite stable
<dominiqu1> Draiden but i remarked, that my whole system was getting slower the longer i used it...
<Draiden> dominiqu1: on vista?
<dominiqu1> Draiden yes.
<Draiden> dominqu1: that still makes me wonder about those kind of persons which have their pc on 24/7, how slow those systems must be :P
<dominiqu1> Draiden xD stupid you
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dominiqu1> thanks jussi01...
<Draiden> hehe alright :)
<dr_Willis> Now  this is weird.. trying to mount an external usb hard drive....
<dr_Willis>  mount /dev/sdf1 Vault101
<dr_Willis> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<dr_Willis> its too busy to be mounted? whats it busy doing? :)
<Yalion> dr_Willis are you mounting another device? :S
<dr_Willis> Hmmm. it just mounted when i clicked on the icon... but not the command line...
<dr_Willis> go figure
<dominiqu1> dr_Willis Maybe lsof prints some info about processes that access the device...
<dr_Willis> How could somthing been accessing it whenit wasent mounted yet.. :)
<dr_Willis> but i think it may of been gnome desktop trying to mount it when i plugged it in.. but not yet gettting it fully mounted
<dr_Willis>  perhaps.. :) its mounted now
<hyper__ch> running kde 4.2 here and when I run this command from the terminal, then output gets logged, however if I run it from the kmenu, it won't. I'm open to suggestions:  amarok --debug --noforg 2>&1 > /home/hyper/amarok_debug.txt
<dr_Willis> external 1.5 TB usb hard drive
<dominiqu1> dr_Willis I just thought of some automatic mount process...
<dominiqu1> dr_willis so it works now?
<dr_Willis> yep looks like it.
<dr_Willis> just doubled my fileserver space with it.
<dominiqu1> dr_Willis gz :D
<intifadaGuest849> I miss adept from 8.04
<intifadaGuest849> the new one is so...
<intifadaGuest849> ...
<intifadaGuest849> ppl
<intifadaGuest849> help
<intifadaGuest849> can't read or write dvd's
<intifadaGuest849> even though in 8.04 it worked
<intifadaGuest849> what can I do?
<stufkan> try a livecd to test if it is the drive
<stufkan> even if you say, it used to work
<dr_Willis> see if you can read a normal cd also..
<dr_Willis> try moiunting the things manually
<stufkan> and be sure the disc is not closed
<jacobw-uk> hi there
<jacobw-uk> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<jacobw-uk> is amarok 2.0* available in jaunty yet?
<jacobw-uk> sorry, just looked that up on the package search
<mebisuda> Why "skype for linux" is not include in default packages?
<Tm_T> mebisuda: skype licence doesn't allow that
<Tm_T> nor Ubuntu want closed apps
<scheuri> hi all
<scheuri> anyone know grep a bit? I have a stupid question...:)
<mirco> yes
<mebisuda> I see. Thank you Tm_T!!
<scheuri> I would like to see all the stuff EXPECT the pattern I just gave grep....eg: cat file.txt | grep "hello" -> gives me all lines with hello....how to I make it give me all lines without hello?
<dr_Willis> you can have regular expressions that are inverted...
<SSJ_GZ> grep -v
<dr_Willis> or negated? i forget the term. :) also
<dr_Willis> all the stuff 'except' the pattern :)
<mirco> i have a problemm with ubuntu kompzer..........!!!!1help meeeeeeeeeee
<intifadaGuest849> how do I install libdvdcss in interpid
<scheuri> SSJ_GZ: thanks a lot....:)
<SSJ_GZ> np :)
<scheuri> SSJ_GZ: I keep forgetting that one....should really write it down this time...;)
<scheuri> thanks again
<antoine> hi there
<SSJ_GZ> Hehe
<david_> intifadaGuest849: two ways
<david_> 1) add mediaubuntu to your repositirories
<david_> 2) run this script /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<david_> the distribution of libdvdcss is a bit of a legal grey area so Ubuntu can't host it or ship it as easily by default
<intifadaGuest849> david, the response is "no such file or directory"
<intifadaGuest849> for the second way
<intifadaGuest849> the problem is that I cannot read video dvd's
<david_> intifadaGuest849: oh sorry - install libdvdread3 first
<intifadaGuest849> k, thanks
<david_> (one reads DVDs and is in the repository, libdvdcss "breaks" the encryption and reigon locking - which is why it's the dodgy one
<david_> libdvdread comes with a script to install libdvdcss
<intifadaGuest849> k, now I installed both of them
<intifadaGuest849> but still can't read my video dvd
<intifadaGuest849> dolphin doesn't detect it
<Shadeslayer> hey people
<mirco> cioa
<mirco> ciao
<Shadeslayer> i wanted to run open SUSE from my USB sticka and am following these instructions:http://en.opensuse.org/SuSE_install_from_USB_drive
<dr_Willis> theres 'mounting' the optical media.. then theres actually using the data on the drives. :)
<dr_Willis> need to see what its failing at..
<Shadeslayer> i cant get konsole to open my sdb(aka pendrive)
<Shadeslayer> *stick
<dr_Willis> Shadeslayer,  and why is this a #kubuntu support type question?  or am i missing somthing?
<Shadeslayer> well i wanted some help with the terminal
<Shadeslayer> the fdisk /dev/sdb does not open my pendrive
<dr_Willis> mount the thing manually perhaps?  'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1'
<dr_Willis> sudo fdisk /dev/devicename
<dr_Willis> assuming you are using ubuntu/kubuntu :) you need sudo
<Shadeslayer> it says command(m for help)
<dr_Willis> yes.. thats fdisk's interface..
<intifadaGuest849> david, you said I should add mediaubuntu to repositirories. how exactly do I do that
<dr_Willis> m for help, p to print info. ,  d for delete, n for new...
<dr_Willis> be sure to 'w'rite changes back to the disk after you do stuff to it.
<Shadeslayer> ok
<dr_Willis> You may want to read up on linux partitioning basics/fdisk tutorials if this is all geek to you. :)
<dr_Willis> or use gparted/qtparted
<Shadeslayer> im a bit of a geek too,so no need
<dr_Willis> Linux fdisk is a radical  differance from windows/dos old fdisk :)
<dr_Willis> its actually useable. heh
<Shadeslayer> so when i do this:l /dev/sdb it gives me various formats,what do they mean
<dr_Willis> filesytems you can use
<Shadeslayer> can i format my pendrive??
<Shadeslayer> with the file systems
<dr_Willis> you fdisk to make  the partition layouts .. then you format them
<dr_Willis> if its paritioned how you like.. you dont need fdisk
<Shadeslayer> ok
<Shadeslayer> and BTW doesnt kubuntu support booting off USB's too
<dr_Willis> most every disrto can boot/run from usb if set up right
<dr_Willis> theres 'booting' then theres running :)
<Shadeslayer> *running
<Shadeslayer> lol
<dr_Willis> the unetbootin tool can take many disrtos  iso files and gerneate a bootable thumb drive from them automatically
<dr_Willis> so you have a usb-live-thumbdfrive
<Shadeslayer> ooohhhwhere can i find that
<dr_Willis> thats not  quite the same as a 'installed to a usb drive' setup
<dr_Willis> google for 'unetbootin' :)
<Shadeslayer> ok so its like a live thumbdrive
<dr_Willis> pendrivelinux.com also has tools/tutorials
<Shadeslayer> like a live CD
<dr_Willis> ubuntu has a tool to make a live-cd-thumbdrive with a persistant save area.. so its a bit of both worlds
<dr_Willis> manyu other distros can do this with  more features also
<Shadeslayer> i basically need a GUI based platform to do this
<dr_Willis> to do what exactly?
<Shadeslayer> to make the live thumbdrive
<dr_Willis> ubuntu has a tool to do it.. then theres unetbootin
<dr_Willis> deoending on the disrto you are working with. some have other tools
<dr_Willis> puppylinux and slitaz both have tools to  install to a thumbdrive
<Shadeslayer> i think ill go with unetbootin
<dr_Willis> unetbootin has ports of it for linux and windows
<Shadeslayer> yeah looking at the site now
<Shadeslayer> dr_willis:the people at #suse said it does not work sometimes
<Shadeslayer> will try it out anyways
<Aison> hello
<Aison> somehow I fu**** up my kde ;) kwin can no longer start
<Aison> kwin: error while loading shared libraries: libkephal.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Draiden> Shadeslayer: it worked for me perfectly
<Aison> is there some way to reinstall kde desktop
<Draiden> Shadeslayer: I've used it for eeebuntu and installed it on my acer one
<Draiden> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Draiden> I don't know if it works perfectly, just copied from a conversation a couple of hours ago
<dr_Willis> 'removeing/reinstalling' is windows thinking. :) i have to wonder where that library went to
<AliTarihi> Hi! I'm using Kubntu KDE 4.2 RC1. When I resume, the screen is not locked. Any idea?
<dr_Willis> !find  libkephal.so
<ubottu> Package/file libkephal.so does not exist in intrepid
<dr_Willis> !find  libkephal
<ubottu> Package/file libkephal does not exist in intrepid
<dr_Willis> you sure ya pasted that name right?
<Aison> dr_Willis, yes
<Aison> maybe I should reinstall kde-window-manager  (remove kwin binary and get it again)
<dr_Willis> i cant even find that lib on this system.
<mateusz_> hello
<mateusz_> How to set 1280 x 1024 resollution ?
<dr_Willis> there we to.. libhephal  is on my other system. :) i dont have kde4 on this one
<Aison> dr_Willis, how can I completly rebuild the dependency list?
<dr_Willis> I would use that ubuntu packate search site/feature and see where that lib came from.
<dr_Willis> perhaps reinstall that package..
<dr_Willis> I still have to wonder how it vanished.
<dr_Willis> or perhaps it  got currupted
<AliTarihi> I'm using Kubntu KDE 4.2 RC1. When I resume, the screen is not locked. Any idea?
<dr_Willis> its in /usr/lib/libkephal*
<mateusz_> Help me. I need 1280x1024 on my kubuntu with kde4
<dr_Willis> mateusz_,  tell the channel your video card? and monitor setup perhaps for starters?
<Draiden> I'd like to fetch the version from a package in the aptitude, is there a option to do that?
<mateusz_> I have kubuntu on VirtualBox, my monitor is samsung 173p+  and geForce 7900GS
<Draiden> ah kind of found it apt-cache showpkg wine
<dr_Willis> mateusz_,  under virutalbox here with PuppyLinux just now.. i can just rerun the x org/res changer tool and set the res to whatever i want. I do have it set to use the vesa X drivers however.
<dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dr_Willis> you may just need to use the kde/config tool to set the higher res.
<mateusz_> where is the driver ?
 * fidji probablement en train de jouer au Go
<mateusz_> where ca i find the driver, and the kde/config ?
<dr_Willis> i dident use any special drivers.. other then configure X to use 'vesa'
<dr_Willis> if you got   the virtualbox guest addons installed - i think it configures X to use the virtualbox video driver instead
<dr_Willis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mateusz_> what is the ight command to run configuration of vesa?
<AliTarihi> I'm using Kubntu KDE 4.2 RC1. When I resume, the screen is not locked. Any idea?
<Machtin> hi guys!
<Machtin> i got a huge problem.. i think i just deleted ~50gbyte of data.. is there any tool to recover?
<dr_Willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Machtin> it's non-ext3, actually an encrypted truecrypt-ntfs
<mateusz_> bash: xrandar: polecenie nieodnalezione
<mateusz_> bash: xrandar: command not found
<shadeslayer> alas unetbootin does not work
<dr_Willis> !find xrand
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, lxrandr
<dr_Willis> !find xrandr
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, lxrandr
<dr_Willis> its called  ' xrandr ' here  on my commnand line
<shadeslayer> dr_Willis:any other alternative to unetbootin
<Machtin> dr_Willis: could you tell me a tool for that special problem?
<Machtin> ntfsundelete doesn't seem to work, since i use it on "/media/truecrypt1".. but /dev/sdwhatever would be useless, since that's encrypted i guess
<dr_Willis> shadeslayer,  use the docs/guides at pendrivelinux.com perhaps
<shadeslayer> ok
<dr_Willis> Machtin,  ive never undeleted stuff.. i ve been spending all night trying to recover data from a dead 500gb hd.. with no luck
<Machtin> :/
<dr_Willis> sounds like you may be out of luck
<Machtin> kk, thanks anyway
<shadeslayer> pendrive linux too requires open SUSE to be installed
<dominiqu1> where to get huawei driver?
<jussi01> dominiqu1: huawei what?
<dr_Willis> and this is  some how Kubuntu's fault shadeslayer ? :) the guides may work with other disrtos  just using the suse iso files
<shadeslayer> oops wrong channel :P
<dominiqu1> jussi01: I'd like to bring my umts modem to work under ubuntu... I read something about 'huawei', and that it should work without problems if you got this one
<dominiqu1> -ubuntu+kubutnu
<jussi01> dominiqu1: yeah it does. knetworkmanager is a bit lacking though, so network-manager-gnome makes things lots easier
<legodude_> how do I stop konq from loading flash plugin?
<mateusz_> mateusz@ubuntu:~$ xrandr --addmode VBOX1 1280x1024
<mateusz_> xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x1024"
<mateusz_> how to add mode?
<dominiqu1> thank you, jussi01
<jussi01> dominiqu1: there was a post recently on planet regarding the huwei
<mateusz_> xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x1024"         ---- how to add mode?
<dominiqu1> !planet
<ubottu> Planet Ubuntu (blogs of Ubuntu developers and members) can be found at http://planet.ubuntu.com
<dabear_> Hi people
<Draiden> hello
<dabear_> I'm having trouble right clicking on my macbook, running kubuntu 8.10
<Draiden> What kind of problem? isn't it functioning at all?
<ka> Hi
<dabear_> while it works in gnome, on kde, as soon as the rightclick menu opens and I move my mouse, it dissapears again
<Draiden> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479288
<Draiden> try that one
<dominiqu1> ahm.... i got internet connection but not under kde?
<Draiden> dabear_: check out his post: ivesjd June 20th, 2007
<dominiqu1> strange... knetworkmanager sees the wlan interface, is connected to wlan but I can't open a website in browser or conenct to a server via ftp...
<Draiden> or you can do the three taps on the mouse
<ka> is there a nice qt app that rips audiocds automatically preferably to oggs, flacs and mp3s
<dabear_> Draiden, I think the problem is that I have to keep the right click down while navigating the right click menu
<dabear_> or not :/
<dabear_> hmm
<dabear_> I tried using a normal mouse now, that works just fine
<Draiden> and the three finger taps on the mouse?
<Draiden> reaction on the forum thonuz: 3 finger tap on touchpad does a right click since feisty. What is wrong with that? using a keyboard shortcut takes more energy. Or add a 2 button mouse.
<dabear_> three taps? you mean two taps on the touchpad and one one the mousebutton?
<dabear_> this is strange
<Draiden> hehe I don't know that :P, just on the mouse I guess
<ka> three simultainous taps
<dabear_> my macbook does only support two taps, I think
<dabear_> it's 14 months old
<dabear_> anyway, now two taps plus one on the mousebutton actually works
<Draiden> dabear_: another reaction on the forum: ivesjd: xmodmap -e 'keycode 116 = Pointer_Button3'
<ka> most even older support three sim taps
<dabear_> but only as long as I have a usb mouse connected
<Draiden> dabear_: ivesjd: Put this in /etc/rc.local and it will then run on boot.
<ka> even my 4 year old hp supports 3 taps
<dabear_> Draiden, yep, I did
<Draiden> didn't work?
<dabear_> gotta reboot first :)
<Draiden> hehe okay
<dabear_> strange that is actually works in gnome
<mateusz_> xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x1024"  - how to add mode ?
<Draiden> does it work?
<legodude_>  hi everyone, konq will seemingly at random crash with QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 26 and type 'Read', disabling...
<dabear_> Draiden, I previously did what's said under touchpad here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Intrepid
<dabear_> that worked for gnome
<dabear_> didn't seem to work after a reboot
<Draiden> hm
<slow-motion> hi
<Draiden> dabear_: I can't seem to find any other possible solutions on the web and I haven't got that much experience with kubuntu (yet) and mac books
<dabear_> well then, just gotta bring a usb mouse with me :p
<Nataouze> hi
<dabear_> does anyone know how I can type a dollar sign then? I have no alt gr, only two alt buttons. Pressing the right alt button and the number 4, gives me this char: ¤
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/106415/
<wesley> i am getting aerror that something isnt yet configured
<blackflag> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> italiani??
<ghostcube> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ghostcube> :)
<dabear_> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<dabear_> nice
<cuznt> i have 2 hd's with kde each
<cuznt> one i just upgraded and can not connect to the interweb with it
<cuznt> knetwork manager is gone
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: try renaming /etc/network/interfaces or use a different app
<cuznt> only thing left is wlan
<cuznt> the upgrade uninstalled it
<thomliz> HI
<tobor> Hi all, My kubuntu system just recently (last few days) suddenly has become much less responsive. CPU is running around 20%.  Symptoms are - when selecting text in console or changing tabs in console (by mouse), konsole takes between 1 and four seconds to recognize/implement the action associated with the mouse selection.  This used to be instantaneous. In firefox when changing tabs by mouse it also takes 3 to 4 seconds or is completely ignored! (changi
<thomliz> WAS IST AN
<tobor> in summary - KDE reactions to mouse selectiosn are very very slow.
<thomliz> HALL0
<tobor> thomliz: just ask a question, stop saying hello.
<tobor> thomliz: also dont use upper case here, you will be ignored
<ActionParsnip> !caps | thomliz
<ubottu> thomliz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tobor> Has anyone here seen a syndrome where KDE's reactiosn to mouse selection are suddenly delayed by 1 to four seconds when the same action performed by keyboard are instant?
<tobor> *reactions
<dagfunny> join #mnemonik.servehttp.com
<esteban> hello
<ActionParsnip> yay
<faileas> hmm
 * faileas got a fuzzy clock working properly again, yay ;p
<ActionParsnip> got pidgin to stop thinking i'd spelled every word wrong, yay
<alipio> Hello.. Is there a way to get the second screen (screen 1) working on kde 4.2? On kde3 it was working well.. monitor (screen 0).. tv (screen 1)
<kevku> krandrtray?
<alipio> kevku: i don't use this.. i've configured it manually in xorg.conf
<tobor> alipio: by screen do you mean a second display? a physical second monitor?
<tobor> alipio: try #kde
<alipio> screen 0 = laptop monitor... screen 1 = tv
<ka> Alipo
<alipio> ?
<ka> alipio: What kind of graphics card is on your laptop
<alipio> nvidia 8400
<alipio> driver nvidia-177.82
<ka> Have your tried using the Nvidia control app?
<ka> You can defin dual monitors and xinerama and so on there.
<ka> Wait a minute.
<ka> I remember that the latest xorg has done away with xorg. strange
<ka> I mean xorg has droped configuring via xorg.conf(which the Nvidia app makes changes to...)
<Tm_T> well, it does follow xorg.conf still
<ka> The strange part is that I used the nvidia app on my other computer and fixed my xinerama display with it.
<ka> ahh that explains it then.
<alipio> weird... on kde3 its worked like a charm.. :(
<ka> nothing last forever...
<alipio> on laptop monitor I want to use resolution 1440x1280.. and tv 800x600
<ka> Try installing nvidia-settings from synaptic. And configure your second display there.
<alipio> will xinerama work with different resolutions?
<ka> Sure
<alipio> let me try
<ka> Just remember that it will generate a file for you, that you have to copy to /etc/X11/xorg.conf remember to backup this file first...
<alipio> ok
<BluesKaj> good morning folks
<cuznt> is there a way to make my start key open my app launcher?
<NamShub> how can I change my kde3 file associations settings
<NamShub> ?
<NamShub> clicking on links from konversation opens quanta (!!)
<cuznt> system setting namshub
<cuznt> hit the advanced tab
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> alguien habla español
<NamShub> cuznt: but it doesnt affect the kde3 apps settings
<cuznt> i think mine does
<cuznt> what in particular are you trying to change
<cuznt> ?
<cuznt> try right clicking on the app chhose properties
<NamShub> html & php, basically
<cuznt> then you should see apps it opens with, you can move the preferred one up
<NamShub> I want them to open in a webbrowser (it works fine in the kde4 apps, only not in the kde3 ones)
<Nataouze> why does the default Documents folder (here /home/nathan/Documents/) gets reinitialized at reboot ?
<Nataouze> I would like to change it definitely, this problem doesn't appear with compiled version of kde
<Jacob_> hello, i need help with my internet connection
<liqid> hi there - I'm fiddling with version 8.10 in a VirtualBox VM and I've got a few quick questions
<liqid> one is if there is a gui to change the monitor and graphics drivers
<Jacob_> is there anyone here that can help me?
<cuznt> we wont know unless you ask the ? 1st
<Jacob_> how do i setup my internet connection?
<Jacob_> i've got a local network
<RurouniJones> does it have DHCP
<primary> i just installed edubuntu and I am having trouble with fonts.  in some programs meny text does not appear.  How do I resolve this?
<RurouniJones> Jacob: You should be aware that you asked such a vague question people wouldn't be able to answer you with only what you gave us
<Jacob_> what does dhcp mean?
<RurouniJones> ... Basically you should just plug the cable and be ready to go
<Jacob_> when i open the connection manager there isn't showing up any connections, do i have to write in the ip?
<Jacob_> it is a wireless network
<RurouniJones> See what I mean about not giving us enough information?
<Jacob_> sorry
<Jacob_> but i don't know what to tell you
<RurouniJones> A good start would be: make of the network card, is the card recognised by kubuntu and are the drivers installed correctly
<RurouniJones> and pastie the output of ifconfig
<Jacob_> i've accually done that already
<RurouniJones> So, what you should ask is: I have done X Y Z but cannot connect to my local network, any ideas
<Jacob_> ok
<RurouniJones> So, is the card recognised and drivers working
<Jacob_> the guy that told me to do that said that the drivers were working
<Jacob_> i think it was working
<Jacob_> but in the connection manager, should the network pop-up?
<Jacob_> bye
<RurouniJones> So you can't see ANy networks in the wireless config?
<Jacob_> no i can't
<RurouniJones> The network card is enabled right? Some laptops have physical switches
<dagfunny> hi
<shadeslayer> jacob:try disabling and thing theen renabling the card
<dagfunny> how is german chat ?
<primary> how do I make invisible fonts visible?
<RurouniJones> Use a magic marker
<RurouniJones> primary: Read what I told Jacob. You are giving us no information, nothign to work with
<RurouniJones> A description of hte problem, a dscrenshot would be nice
<RurouniJones> We are not psychic
<RurouniJones> !de | dagfunny
<ubottu> dagfunny: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<primary>  i just installed edubuntu and I am having trouble with fonts.  in some programs meny text does not appear.  How do I resolve this?
<RurouniJones> which programs, which text
<primary> konversation for example but others as well not all though. mostly menu text but some windowtext as well.
<RurouniJones> Hang on
<RurouniJones> Isn't edubuntu GNOME, not KDE
<primary> The text will flash visible for a moment when I do thing
<dagfunny> ah thx xD
<primary> yes, what is the proper channel for me to be on??
<real> hey guy
<RurouniJones> Try #ubuntu - They might know more about what packages you need to isntall to make KDE programs work properly
<real> ài wondering why youtube video not working i install .deb flash player but nothing work
<real> cansomeone help me ?
<RurouniJones> How did you install this .deb flash player?
<real> on the internet
<real> on the websit
<shadeslayer> has anybody tried RC1 yet?????
<hyper__ch> of?
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.2
<RurouniJones> real, uninstall the program then install the flash player from the Kubuntu repositories
<real> how i uninstall
<hyper__ch> many people have
<yoritomo> hello i use kubuntu, with the ubuntu nvidia driver, then i used the resolution GUI utility to set it, but it does not wanna save my default value, should i launch by termianl as sudo ? then what would be the command line ?
<shadeslayer> and what is the general response??
<RurouniJones> sudo apt-get remove "package-name" <- Replace package name with whatever the .deb package name is
<RurouniJones> you might be able to uninstall by clicking on the .deb file again
<real> ok thanks
<RurouniJones> Always check the Kubuntu repositories first before installing something from a website
<hyper__ch> .deb filename is not necessarily package name
<RurouniJones> which is why I didn't say the file name but the package name
<shadeslayer> hyper_ch:is RC1 better than the beta version?????
<yoritomo> anyone has an idea to resolve my problem ?
<alkisg> yoritomo: try Alt+F2, kdesu nvidia-settings
<shadeslayer> its a 190MB download :(, i dont want to download 190MB on my 18KBps connection
<shadeslayer> along with other program updates
<yoritomo> alkisg, thanks but not that , because it is not the propriétary drivers, then nvidia-settings is not installed and not suitable
<alkisg> Ah, ok
<RurouniJones> Woah, someone using the OSS nVidia drivers...I thought only debian users did that ;)
<yoritomo> what is the terminal name of the GUI kde util for resolution? something like xrandr-gui ?
<PhilRod> I tried to update to 4.2rc2 on intrepid, and got a failure, so now my packages are in a half-installed state. Is there an easy way to uninstall all kde packages and start from clean?
<alkisg> yoritomo: you may run "ps aux" while running the utility to see the command
<yoritomo> Rurounijones, i would like to use 3D but impossible to get working the official nvidia drivers on my config :s
<shadeslayer> philrod:RC2??? or RC1
<PhilRod> shadeslayer: oh, the one that's been released, I mean
<yoritomo> alkisg , how to do that? it is a command line ?
<shadeslayer> ;D
<alkisg> yes, on the terminal, while the gui for resolution selection is running
<yoritomo> alkisg what is it used for ? to find the name of the util ?
<alkisg> yes, so that later you can run it by "sudo util-name"
<Muzer> I'm setting up connecting to the internet with my phone. The phone is detected as an ethernet connection automatically as soon as I plug it in. I have not tested it (since it requires me to set up a proxy server because of my crap provider), but it connects and the computer indicators flash. However, there are two things I want to do:
<mini-man> will Something Bad happen if I install kde 4.2 rc 1 with kde-nightly installed?
<Muzer> 1) Set up so that WiFi and the internal ethernet (eth0) are preferred over my phone (eth1)
<Muzer> 2) Make it go through a proxy ONLY when using eth1 (my phone)
<JontheEchidna> mini-man: nope, kde-nightly is made to not mess with your KDE install
<mini-man> JontheEchidna: thanks, and woot :D
<JontheEchidna> :)
<hyper__ch> JontheEchidna: you happen to know why this won't log anything to the file when called from KMenu however it logs when invoked from the terminal?  amarok --debug --nofork 2>&1 > /home/hyper/amarok_debug.txt
<JontheEchidna> from kickoff?
<JontheEchidna> or krunner?
<hyper__ch> kickoff (kmen)... added a seperate entry for amarok
<yoritomo> alkisg thanks, i found it by this way, it was krandrtray
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I don't know
<JontheEchidna> probably because it's not a terminal
<hyper__ch> JontheEchidna: well, it creates the file but doesn't fill anything ;(
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's something like "there isn't any terminal output because it's not being launched by a terminal" or something similar
<hyper__ch> JontheEchidna: no clue.... I thought you might know
<JontheEchidna> I'm just guessing here too
<Machtin> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<hyper__ch> Machtin: use your backups :) the quickest way
<|BaUmEr> hi all
<|BaUmEr> I was hoping someone might be able to lend a hand
<hyper__ch> I need both my hands :(
<|BaUmEr> does anyone have x/k/ubuntu on their ps3?  I really need some help.
<|BaUmEr> heh
<Machtin> hyper__ch: which is not funny at all :(
<|BaUmEr> I can't get it to recognize the blu ray drive
<Machtin> these were files which weren't backuped yet
<hyper__ch> Machtin: then they weren't important, right?
<|BaUmEr> anyone?
<hyper__ch> I mean a harddisk can stop working any day and if you don't have backups... well, then you either (a) have lost the data or (b) pay a fortune on recovery
<xevix> opening dolphin now automatically takes me to ~/Documents .  Is there a way to make it stop doing that?
<xevix> kde 4.2, kubuntu 8.10
<Machtin> hyper__ch: well.. the disk isn't damaged, i must have deleted them by accident
<Machtin> they were about 30minutes old.
<|BaUmEr> please, this is so frustrating, it says the drive isn't mounted, and every thing I try to mount it doesntw ork
<RurouniJones> |BaUmEr: You are asking for help on a totally non-standard platform, don't expect everyone to know what you need to do
<david_> xevix in Dolpin go to Settings->Configure Dolphin
<david_> look in the startup tab
<xevix> david_, location is set to ~/
<SSJ_GZ> xevix: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169016
<xevix> SSJ_GZ, ah ok, known issue, thx
<SSJ_GZ> np
<david_> heh, xevix do "echo $HOME" in a terminal
<david_> oh
<lex79> xevix: edit kmenu and put dolphin instead dolphin %i -caption "%c" "%u"
<xevix> david_, ?
<alkisg> Has anyone used the kubuntu alternate cd to install an ltsp server? In the boot screen, there *isn't* an F4 option to install an ltsp server, but it's there in the debian-installer steps...???!!!
<|BaUmEr> ok
<xevix> ah, this was fixed in today's svn
<xevix> xevi, heh, this could get confusing =p
<maxbaldwin> alkisg: #ubuntu-server
<alkisg> maxbaldwin: thanks, I'll try there.
<hyper__ch> JontheEchidna: do you happen to know why /usr/bin/x could slow down everything, using 95% cpu?
<hyper__ch> JontheEchidna: just upon a simple "windows" change from one application to another?
<JontheEchidna> probably a crappy X driver
<JontheEchidna> (video driver)
<hyper__ch> JontheEchidna: using nvidia 180.06 driver
<bentob0x> what was that little gui app on kde to have full details of all hardware?
<JontheEchidna> bentob0x: kinfocenter
<flithm> Hey everyone... I'm looking for the kate dev headers... anyone know what package they're in?
<Tm_T> flithm: kdesdk-dev ?
<flithm> haha
<flithm> Tm_T: I tried that!
<Tm_T> flithm: and?
<bentob0x> thx JontheEchidna
<flithm> Tm_T: well... i still have no Kate headers... although I could be looking in the wrong place maybe
<bentob0x> is there a replacement for kde4?
<bentob0x> is there a replacement to kinfocenter for kde4 I mean?
<JontheEchidna> bentob0x: kde4 has kinfocenter
<bentob0x> seems a bit 'empty' to me
<JontheEchidna> bentob0x: empty?
<flithm> Tm_T: somehow there's a way to search all packages for a file... anyone remember how to do that?
<alkisg> flithm: dpkg -S path/to/file
<bentob0x> no seems all good now JontheEchidna
<bentob0x> thx :l)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<flithm> alkisg: thanks!
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/include/ktrader.h
<ubottu> File /usr/include/ktrader.h found in kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> you can also use ubottu
<flithm> Tm_T: I don't find Kate header files included by any package!
<JvM_Gelon> Hi there
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<JvM_Gelon> In Apple Mac OSX there is a very nice button to make an overview of all open windows, doe that excists for Kubuntu too
<JvM_Gelon> or if not does anyone knows what the name is of that functionality?
<JontheEchidna> In Kubuntu 8.10, if you have desktop effects enabled, you can move your mouse to the very top-left corner of the screen for a second
<JontheEchidna> and it'll do an overview of all windows
<D_Eagle> how to change 'volume name' (LABEL) of a pendrive without formatting?
<alkisg> e2label
<matthias__> list ubuntu
<matthias__> hi all, anybody here using truecrypt on a raid 1 system?
<hyper__ch> no
 * fidji ne joue plus au Go
<JvM_Gelon> JontheEchidna: i have hardy 8.04
<hyper__ch> but there's not reason not to
<D_Eagle> alkisg:  but isn't it for ext2 filesystem only??
<alkisg> D_Eagle: sorry, didn't notice the "pendrive" there! :) tune2fs -L label /dev/device
<alkisg> Nah, scratch that also
<alkisg> ?parted then... qtparted etc
<dom_> o
<D_Eagle> alkisg: so we have to format pendrive just to label it?
<alkisg> No, ?parted has options to change the label without formatting
<alkisg> (I've used gparted - I'm just now thinking to switch to kubuntu - but I'm sure qtparted also has this option)
<D_Eagle> alkisg:  (parted) mklabelWarning: The existing disk label on /dev/sdb1 will be destroyed and all data on this disk will be lost. Do you want tocontinue?Yes/No?
<morose> alk: i use kubuntu....i like it, but my coworker says it's like "my first linux"
<alkisg> Well, no! This is a message from parted?
<D_Eagle> yep
<alkisg> D_Eagle: *don't* run the "label" command, parted means "partition" when it says label
<alkisg> Use a gui, like qtparted => right click on a partition => change label
<alkisg> The gui programs mean label when they say label! :)
<D_Eagle> oh!.. oki thnx. i am downloading qtparted rite now :)
<alkisg> D_Eagle:  I think the equivalent in parted is "name", but I haven't use this, so I can't say for sure
<shadeslayer> hey krunner just crashed,im pasting the backtrace right now,any idea what caused it
<D_Eagle> alkisg: oops
<D_Eagle> Error: msdos disk labels do not support partition names.
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106537/
<D_Eagle> ok first i'll try from.. qtparted..
<shadeslayer> that was just a random crash,was updating to RC1
<shadeslayer> brb
<PhilRod> does kopete in 4.2rc1 in intrepid have msn support? the page on kubuntu.org is ambiguous about whether the "no msn in kopete" applies only to jaunty
<JontheEchidna> it only applies to jaunty
<PhilRod> hmm, I wonder why I don't have an option to add an msn account then. Is there another package I need?
<Zorix> ouch i need msn support
<MarcoPau> hello, since my upgrade to intrepid my keyboard hasn't been working properly in some programs: alt gr combined symbols don't come out, except here in kvirc. what am I supposed to check?
<mini-man> Zorix: kde-nightly's kopete has msn support
<Zorix> good to know
<mini-man> that's what I'm using, at least until this upgrade finishes, at which point I'll probably find out that you're right and I just broke my kopete install by upgrading to rc 1 again :(
<mini-man> billions of overwrite errors, did a big fat dpkg -i --force-all *.deb, hopefully it doesn't break *too* many things..
<wesley__> Man what do i hate life
<mini-man> lol
<cuznt> i dont hate life
<FieldySnuts> hello, i just used adept to update everythiing on my laptop (thinkpad T43). after rebooting, wireless no longer works. ifconfig -a doesn't even show the wireless network device. i'm not sure where to go from here to get it working again
<dominique> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<dominique> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<wesley__> cuznt, I do on the moment though, girlfriend which doesnt let hear anything of her, and we are on a break, which just sucks
<ras> hi JontheEchidna
<torkiano> FieldySnuts: what wifi card do you have?
<amerigo> !notebook
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
 * Tm_T slaps Stufkan-afk 
<FieldySnuts> torkiano: intel pro 2915 abg i think. strangely the module for it (ipw2200) loaded fine, but regardless, it doesn't show up with ifconfig -a or iwconfig
<torkiano> see it with lspci
<FieldySnuts> [   18.817044] ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2
<FieldySnuts> [   18.817049] ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2
<FieldySnuts> meh
<mrdigital> 8.10 works great
<torkiano> FieldySnuts: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<FieldySnuts> torkiano: 8.04.1 .. it looks like adept upgraded my kernel but didn't upgrade the same version of the restricted modules package.
<FieldySnuts> installing now
<D_Eagle> alkisg: nope.. not even qtparted can label a pendrive without formatting
<alkisg> D_Eagle: really? fat32, isn't it?
<alkisg> Let me test here with gparted...
<D_Eagle> yes
<FieldySnuts> yeah still can't load the firmware. reboot i guess. brb torkiano
<alkisg> D_Eagle: works fine here with gparted 0.3.8
<alkisg> Did you unmount the disk before trying to set the label?
<alkisg> Did you run qtparted as root? (kdesu qtparted)?
<D_Eagle> yep i did
<D_Eagle> actually there isn't any option to set label.. it is present only while formatting
<alkisg> What version do you have?
<Tm_T> stufkan: please don't use awaynicks
<alkisg> D_Eagle: dpkg -l parted      or         dpkg -l qtparted
<D_Eagle> 0.4.5
<D_Eagle> 0.4.5
<stufkan> awkay
<alkisg> D_Eagle: mine is: parted 1.8.8.git.2008.03.24-7ubuntu7
<D_Eagle> ya but parted is the same version as that of yours
<alkisg> OK, either you have to get gparted or me qtparted! :)
<D_Eagle> i am downloading gparted :)
<alkisg> D_Eagle: do you want to see a screenshot? :)
<dominique> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<dominique> hurray.
<D_Eagle> alkisg: okie sure
<ngirard> Hi all. On kubuntu 8.10, plugging a camera leads to nothing at the GUI side. /var/log/messages says:
<ngirard> usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<ngirard> usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ngirard> any thoughts ?
<D_Eagle> alkisg:  The 'Label' option is disabled :S
<D_Eagle> even if the device is not mounted
<D_Eagle> and i am using it as root
<alkisg> D_Eagle: do an "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" and "fdisk -l /dev/sdb1", and put the results into pastebin
<FieldySnuts> torkiano: well, it turns out that adept had updated some things related to a new kernel, but didn't update the restricted modules nor the ubuntu modules package for the new version. i've done updates like this in the past that brought in updated kernels, and those were taken care of, do you think I may have missed something?
<alkisg> Maybe you have FAT16 or something else different than me...
<alkisg> D_Eagle: with sudo in front, sudo fdisk ...
<rocky_> ciao
<torkiano> FieldySnuts: do you have any un-offical repository enabled?
<D_Eagle> ya i got that.. but the filesystem is fat32
<D_Eagle> Disk /dev/sdb: 4063 MB, 4063232000 bytes5 heads, 32 sectors/track, 49600 cylindersUnits = cylinders of 160 * 512 = 81920 bytesDisk identifier: 0x000c6578   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System/dev/sdb1   *          51       49600     3963968    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<D_Eagle> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb1  Disk /dev/sdb1: 4059 MB, 4059103232 bytes125 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1022 cylindersUnits = cylinders of 7750 * 512 = 3968000 bytesDisk identifier: 0x2c6b7369                    This doesn't look like a partition tableProbably you selected the wrong device.      Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System/dev/sdb1p1   ?      249811      488760   925929529+  68  UnknownPartition 1 has different physical/logical
<D_Eagle> 6, 100, 32) logical=(249810, 12, 29)                  Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:                     phys=(288, 101, 46) logical=(488759, 81, 59)                  Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.                     /dev/sdb1p2   ?      171637      241182   269488144   79  Unknown  Partition 2 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):     phys=(357, 32, 43) logical=(171636, 83, 47)Partition 2 has d
<D_Eagle>  phys=(0, 13, 10) logical=(241181, 124, 42)Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary./dev/sdb1p3   ?       69548      249981   699181456   53  OnTrack DM6 Aux3Partition 3 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):     phys=(345, 32, 19) logical=(69547, 2, 18)Partition 3 has different physical/logical endings:     phys=(324, 77, 19) logical=(249980, 117, 49)Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary./dev/sdb1p4   ?      179952     
<D_Eagle> tion 4 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):     phys=(87, 1, 0) logical=(179951, 119, 36)Partition 4 has different physical/logical endings:     phys=(335, 78, 2) logical=(179954, 88, 44)Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.Partition table entries are not in disk order
<alkisg> D_Eagle: not here!
<FieldySnuts> yikes
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<FieldySnuts> thanks tim
<Tm_T> D_Eagle: please use pastebin
<FieldySnuts> tm rather
<FieldySnuts> torkiano: i do but just for kde4, nothing eles
<alkisg> D_Eagle: well, I don't know what to tell you... I'm uploading a screenshot to see that it's enabled in mine...
<ngirard> So I'm plugging this camera, and lsusb sees nothing...
<ngirard> any hint ?
<D_Eagle> okay.. i'll try formatting it...
<alkisg> D_Eagle: http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?file=z0bechzwu2qkfryj6lyh.png
<torkiano> FieldySnuts: try: 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' in console
<Gandrea> hey
<arrrghhh> anyone heard of amahi?
<Gandrea> to tell you the truth no
<FieldySnuts> torkiano: okay. what will doing that accomplish?
<arrrghhh> amahi looks very promising, but currently fedora only
<slow-motion> hi
<torkiano> FieldySnuts: update the list of software available and upgrade them
<FieldySnuts> gotchya. so basically the same thing as doing fetch / full upgrade / apply in adept. brb
<shadeslayer> is it just me or did the panel just turn blue in RC1
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: did, blueish
<shadeslayer> Tm_T:why did they change it,loved the black one
<FieldySnuts> torkiano: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.         so it seems that and adept are on the same page (a good thing)
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: because they liked to change it
<shadeslayer> lol
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: there's many different kind of themes for plasma, choose the one you like most
<shadeslayer> yeah doing that now
<shadeslayer> but its much better now
<shadeslayer> the KDE not giving me a random crash now and then
<ward_> does somebody knows how to fix an svn: Missing node-id in node-rev :) ? sorry not kubuntu related
<torkiano> FieldySnuts: yeah, is wifi working now?
<FieldySnuts> torkiano: it is yeah, i just had to manually tell it to also update the kernel ubuntu and restricted modules. something it took care of in the past when updating the kernel. i'll just have to watch out for that in the future
<FieldySnuts> anyway that's my monthly laptop update -- just took longer with the wireless issue -- take care :)
<torkiano> Note that you have installed linux-restricted-modules
<torkiano> linux-restricted-modules
<torkiano> linux-restricted-modules-generic
<torkiano> and linux-generic
<lengell> hallo zusammen
<william__1310> hi
<lengell> ist einn erster versuch von mir mit ubuntu
<bazhang> lengell, english here
<lengell> bin noch etwas hilflos
<lengell> aber es funktioniert
<dominique> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-de for german lengell
<bazhang> alsk #kubuntu-de lengell
<dominique> lengell: Bitte betrete den Raum kubuntu-de um Hilfe auf deutsch zu erhalten.
<mini-man> dunno fi this is the place to ask, but the amarok-nightly from kde-nightly's fonts are all messed up, no idea how to fix it
<mini-man> they're like Sans 12 it seems, and they don't obey my global font settings
<mini-man> which is DejaVu Sans 9
<Frederick> folks what is this transparent pane called desktop I see on kubuntu?
<D_Eagle> dashboard?
<dabear_> "the panel" ? :p
<Frederick> yes
<Frederick> what do I use it or?
<NamShub> i think you're talking about the folder view wdigets
<NamShub> widget
<NamShub> it displayes the content of your desktop folder (bt default, you can change config for another folder)
<D_Eagle> did u mean dashboard??
<D_Eagle> it will temporarily bring all widgets in your desktop over any open window
<Frederick> hm... cool
<Frederick> One more question.What is this problem about enabling IOMMU option for RAM in bios ubuntu reports me about?
<matt___> I can use my bluetooth headset and cell phone with Kubuntu fine..but when trying to use a program such as blueproximty..it won't detect anything...even though BOTH are paired with linux. Any idea where to start?
<shadeslayer> how do i install a bootspalsh different from the default one
<shadeslayer> *bootsplash
<dstar> hmm... with the ATI fglrx driver, what AccelMethod should I use? XAA? EXA? I can't figure out what it supports....
<Vicus> Salve,
<Vicus> c'è qualcuno che se ne intende di putty e adattatori usb rs232§
<Vicus> ?
<dstar> Alternatively, if I'm not using 3D stuff, should I be using the radeonhd driver instead?
<Pici> !it | Vicus
<Vicus> Ops
<ubottu> Vicus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Vicus> Thanks
<shadeslayer> found it by myself \
<kapi> #nuhro
<kapi> join #nuhro
<kapi> join# ljlö
<c0p3rn1c> how do I get my khelpcenter to work?
<marek_> hi, i have only one question, im using ff3 on kde4, i set system color theme to dark, and now, almost every text input field is totally unreadable - dark background and dark text, can i do something with it?
<dominique> how to set system clock?
<marek_> dominique kde3 or kde4?
<kottlett> dominique: simplest way is using ntp, just run ntpdate-debian as root
<shawn__> hey guys
<shawn__> i love kubuntu how about you all??
<limeaids> i prefer gnome
<shawn__> ew, i guess it's okay but i prefer KDE :D
<shawn__> thats why we live in america :)
<shawn__> so we can choose and not be forced
<draik> Generally speaking: Do the commands in Kubuntu vary to those in Redhat, BSD and Fedora?
<mitsarionas> hi... does anyone know if there's an fglrx version that works with jaunty?
<mitsarionas> or if it's easy to get jaunty working with xserver 1.5
<lee1> hi
<dominique> shawn__: rofl...
<khakane> where do i change the shadowing etc for things in the bottom bar in kubuntu
<ahmos> hi ,couls someone tell me please what is the best ocr program i can use?!
<khakane> anyone?
<bazhang> !ocr
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<ahmos> thank's
<JackWinter> i just discovered the joy of doing startx -- :3 to open an additional shell.  how can i stop it from auto opening the same program i have in my primary kde shell ?
<khakane> http://www.bigafro.org/darktask.png
<khakane> the stuff at bottom is what im trying to fix
<khakane> http://www.bigafro.org/darktask.png  could someone help me fix the dark/shadowed text at the bottom?
<shawn__> hmm not sure, how do you get it full width like that?
<shawn__> im also having an issue with the taskbar icons, they get messed up something or have a black square background
<khakane> grrr
<khakane> fixed it
<khakane> just reset oxygen ;)
<dstar> Does anyone know if fglrx supports EXA acceleration?
<shawn__> hmm not sure, you could probably google it tho
<shawn__> sorry to inform you, fglrx does not support EXA at this time
<matt____> I'm trying to setup TeamSpeak. I have my bluetooth headset paired with my computer. Is /dev/dsp* my bluetooth headset? Does it mount it that way? I've been using skype with alsa....help!
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dstar> shawn__: thanks
<shawn__> you are welcome. maybe some day tho :D
<matt____> Or at least an idea of what channel to go to?
<shawn__> teamspeak hmm
<matt____> shawn__: Yep. I use skype with alsa...works perfect. However..in the settings for teamspeak..it seams it has "default (oss /dev/dsp), default network (8787:L), or "other", where you can select a device. BUT does my bluetooth headset create anything in /dev?
<shawn__> hmm hold on a sec
<shawn__> looks like a bluetooth headset will have a device name of /dev/rfcomm*
<shawn__> such as /dev/rfcomm0
<matt____> shawn__: I just found that...but I don't...
<shawn__> oh hmmmm
<matt____> shawn__: This is confusing.
<raidenovich2> hey, i installed kubuntu on my pc but when i type df -h i get weird results for my harddisk
<raidenovich2> ./dev/sda1 		912G	93G 773G 11%
<shawn__> yeah
<raidenovich2> why? : /
<dstar> raidenovich2: part of the free space is reserved for the root user
<raidenovich2> part? thats 40gb at least..
<shawn__> i have to go, bye guys!
<raidenovich2> bye shawn__
<dstar> raidenovich2: 5% by default, I think. It can be tuned if necessary, IIRC, but you probably don't -- if you keep at least that much space free on an ext2/3fs filesystem, you get much better performance
<xevix> is there egroupware integration with KDE 4?  i can't find any guides on how to make egroupware work in korganizer etc.
<raidenovich2> ah ok thank you dstar i thought its an hdd error :)
<dstar> raidenovich2: it keeps your filesystem from getting fragmented, IIRC
<raidenovich2> automatically?
<dstar> raidenovich2: right -- it has to do with the way the filesystem does writes.
<raidenovich2> sounds pretty good :) thank you dstar
<dstar> raidenovich2: no problem
<ISF> hi. i'm having problem booting kubuntu 8.10 live cd. After language and boot type select, ando loading logo, the screen goes pink and i can't see nothing (doesn't work even with secure graphics mode). My machine is a athlon xp 2400+ 1gb ram gforce6200 (i've succesfuly booted the same disk on a p3 however)
<techbw> hi all, how can I get my keyboard shortcut for adjusting volume to work, also when adjusting audio volume using master channel, there is no effect on the volume, I have to use PCM to adjust the volume
<techbw> ISF: have you tried safe options?
<JackWinter> i just discovered the joy of doing startx -- :3 to open an additional shell.  how can i stop kde from auto opening the same program i have in my primary kde shell ?
<stefano> hello
<ae> lo stefano
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<matt____> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<matt____> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<etech> hi
<etech> when i now install kde4.2 in kubuntu 8.10, will there be problems later when i upgrade to jaunty(which will also have kde4.2)?
<arrrghhh> anyone heard of amahi?
<arrrghhh> etech, i wouldn't think so
<bofrost> hi, i updatet my kubuntu to 8.10 now the x server isnt working anymore, i tryed to reinstall atidrivers but everytime i type in aticonfig --initial i get a Segmentation fault
<ISF> hi someone know how to force kubuntu 8.10 live cd to boot with a specified resolution (i.e 800x600, 1024x768)
<xerosis> etech: it will be fine, I've done it myself
<dfrey> I just got a wireless PCI card for my PC with Ubuntu.  In knetworkmanager, I can see some wireless access points, but not mine.  I have tried disabling security on the router and it did not help.  Any ideas?
<dfrey> wait.... it has magically appeared
<ae> Help, because i'm french and my version of kunbuntu 8.10 if half in english, and half in french. Is not clean! And Adept program don't show the new program :-( I download the DVD for don't problem ?
<xeelkorcx> bonsoir
<bofrost> Hi, does the ati driver work under 8.10? or do i have to use an other driver?
<starenka> hi. is there a way how to get similar behaviour as Kde4' "window presenter" in kde 3.5 + compiz?
<nielsslot> bofrost: open source ati drivers works most of the time in 8.10.. otherwise there is the closed source fglrx drivers, which works fine, most of the time
<nielsslot> so it's basically trying which one works best.. but it should work
<bofrost> ah ok thanks .... i got it working
<botch> hello there
<botch> i'm wondering about bluetooth (re)integration in intrepid
<botch> anyone knows some recent infos about it?
<botch> will i get good bluetooth integration back with the KDE 4.2 updates?
<liz_> hello all, how can I find out how much video ram I have or is in use in kubuntu??
<nielsslot> botch: looks like it's still not fixed yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/280997
<botch> nielsslot: thanks for the link..
<nielsslot> it was in the release notes of intrepid :)
<Zvezdichko> Good evening there
<Zvezdichko> :)
<marisol> alguien me puede ayudar con mi tarjeta grafica
<marisol>  alguien me puede ayudar con mi tarjeta grafica
<JackWinter> !es | marisol
<ubottu> marisol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thorns> Will kde 4.2 update the current kde 4.1 in intrepid or is it current only in jaunty?
<christopher> Looking for help with a wine question: I have a keychain digital pic frame that runs an exe to let me download pictures onto it..... not finding a way in wine, but then again, I'm not too savvy with wine either. Any help please?
<Borg^Zap> i mounted a windows partition and i need to get into the Documents and Settings dir and i need to know how to enter the spaces
<guedressel> Borg^Zap: ok - whats your problem?
<p_quarles> Borg^Zap: you can escape spaces with either quote marks of \
<Borg^Zap> ok so im trying to copy a dir and i need to put in "cp /hda1/Documants and Settings/*" how do i make that work?
<guedressel> A) you use quotes "path"
<p_quarles> Borg^Zap: by using \ or " to escape the spaces
<Borg^Zap> ok thanks
<guedressel> B) you escape the bad chars like p_quarles tells you
<ubuntu_> ...
<zetheroo> ﻿ok .. at first I was told that this was simply not possible ... but now its happening to more people .. Ubuntu Intrepid causes Kernel Panics and yet on the same system Kubuntu Intrepid does not! --
<zer0o> guys how do i manually install a downloaded program from a terminal? there's no instruction in the file and its a srv
<jussi01> !nickspam > esay_uzak
<ubottu> esay_uzak, please see my private message
<jussi01> zer0o: err, what exactly do you mean?
<zer0o> i downloaded an application from a website
<zer0o> how do i manually install it?
<jussi01> zer0o: ahh, what app is it?
<zer0o> ive already unzipped it and put it in my home
<zer0o> now?
<zer0o> there's no instructions in the file
<zer0o> and is not in the repos
<jussi01> ie. can you give me a link to have a look?
<zer0o> teeworlds
<zer0o> http://teeworlds.com/
<jussi01> zer0o: its in the repos here...
<cinar> Selam iyi geceler
<zer0o> ive got hardy
<zer0o> maybe is not in mine
<zer0o> anyway
<jussi01> !tr | cinar
<ubottu> cinar: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<zer0o> isnt there a command? to type in the terminal?
<cinar> Thank You! zer0o
<zer0o> o_O ?
<jussi01> !info teeworlds hardy
<ubottu> Package teeworlds does not exist in hardy
<cilkay> Hello. I've added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main" to /etc/apt/sources.list, ran apt-get update and then attempted to apt-get install kde-nightly-kdebase but no such package was found. If I examine the repo using a browser, I can see the kde packages. Why isn't apt-get finding them?
<zer0o> see
<zer0o> so how do i do?
<jussi01> zer0o: patience!
<cilkay> I want to try the KDE nightly packages in Hardy without blowing away KDE 3x.
<zer0o> sure, i wasnt being impatient... i was only asking
<zer0o> :D
<jussi01> cilkay: #amarok.neon
<cilkay> thanks jussi01
<cilkay> It's a strangely-named channel.
<jussi01> zer0o: ahh its an easy one
<jussi01> zer0o: cd into the folder
<jussi01> then simply do: ./teeworlds
<zer0o> no way
<zer0o> how did u find out?
<jussi01> zer0o: I downloaded it and looked...
<zer0o> bash: ./teeworlds: No such file or directory >>> but when u open a terminal u r in ur home, so how's that possible?
<zer0o> i think im missing something, i downloaded the file and unzipped it into my home so now i have teeworlds-0.5.0-linux_x86 in my home
<jussi01> zer0o: its in a folder cd teeworlds-0.5.0-linux_x86
<zer0o> so it doesnt need any installation
<zer0o> its a kind of bootable package
<zer0o> right?
<jussi01> zer0o: yeah, its compiled alread
<jussi01> y
<zer0o> well how do i add it on my kmenu > games ?
<jussi01> zer0o: thats a little more complicated and I cant for the life of me remember how kde3 does it
<zer0o> can u explain it for kde4 and i'll try to "translate" it for me?
<killermach> is there a GUI tool for setting up NFS?
<zer0o> btw, are u able to play? when i start it i click on "connect" and it tries to connect to "localhost:8303" but it doesnt start and remains like this 4ever
<BlueEagle> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<xL__> hey all
<dabear_> y r u so mad @ him, typin' u instead o' you saves tim u noww!
<dabear_> 11
<killermach> BlueEagle: awesome.. another super hero fighting lazy  where ever it is :)
<gnuton> Hi there
<BlueEagle> killermach: :)
<gnuton> I can't see kdm using XDMCP... any hints?
<xL__> hi gnuton
<gnuton> hey xL__
<gnuton> it shows a empty X11 screen...
<xL__> gnuton: how are you
<xL__> ?
<gnuton> xL__: i'm fine thanx.. just a bit tired..
<gnuton> xL__: and u?
<xL__> me too
<gnuton> xL__: where are u from?
<gnuton> are u european?
<xL__> like dead :))
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> How do I end a runaway WINE process? I can't find it in KSysGuard
<xL__> yes ,, where are toy from?
<ngirard> Hi all. On kubuntu 8.10, after upgrading, i've found my control panel to be empty. Any thoughts ?
<gnuton> Blitzz|Kubuntu: try to run ps -ax | grep wine
<gnuton> xL__: I'm italian
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> arning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'?
<gnuton> xL__: but I live in finland
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> *Warning
<gnuton> Blitzz|Kubuntu: it works for me. Try to run without the '-'
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> I get nothing
<gnuton> Blitzz|Kubuntu: so you don't have any wine process running :P
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Yes I do
<xL__> ping me pls :)))
<gnuton> xL__: thank you for versioning me :P
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> It's stuck and on a repeating sound buffer and it's on the taskbar
<gnuton> xL__: why have I to ping u? :P
<xL__> you are very polite gnuton
<xL__> to see if i am alive hahahaha
<gnuton> xL__: :D
<gnuton> xL__: are u german?
<xL__> no i am from Greek
<gnuton> usually most of people are german. So thinking that everyone is german is a good approximation :D
<xL__> Greece
<xL__> i mean
<gnuton> xL__: :D
<gnuton> xL__: I really like the greece :D
<maxbaldwin> !gc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gc
<maxbaldwin> greece.... gr? gc?
<bazhang> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<xL__> i like finland too
<gnuton> xL__: my parents live in Taranto.. that is very close to patrasso :D
<xL__> gr
<gnuton> xL__: the finland is too dark and cold.
<neoTheCat> how do i setup wireless, or can someone point me to somewhere that shows, how i can get wireless as soon as i bootup? i do not want to use knetwork manager.
<gnuton> xL__: But the finland have a lot of beautifl girls! :D
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> I don't understand this.
<xL__> i like girls :)))
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> How do I kill a program that doesn't even have a visible process?
<gnuton> neoTheCat: I'm not sure about that.. but I think that you can have a look to  /etc/network/interfaces
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> ...Or a working Close menu option
<gnuton> neoTheCat: you should put there something to set your lan
<gnuton> Blitzz|Kubuntu: you can't kill a program not visibile... simply because all the process are visible! :P
<neoTheCat> gnuton:  yeah, i have everything setup in there, and it *looks* correct, but when i restart networking, DHCPDISCOVER keeps timing out
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Then why is the program running and in the taskbar?
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Also, my Mute doesn't work.
<gnuton> neoTheCat: ... I can't help you so..  I never hadn't that problem
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> So that I can shut off the stupid program's constant buzzing
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> Ugggh, I give up.
<neoTheCat> okalee dokalee.  thanks.
<gnuton> :D
<gnuton> Poor blizzz :P
<blizzz> i don't think so ^^
<m_tadeu> hi...how can I connect to an access point with a hidden essid
<killermach> what packages do I need to install for ldap server?
<MikeH> Anyone here managed to sync their N95 (Or other S60 phone) with Kontact?
<Guest51> hi
<dare1> how to install kcontrol in ubuntu?
<gordon_> Hello
<gordon_> I got a question or two...I hope someone can help
<Guest9453> m_tadeu: if you know the ssid, just type it in i think
<m_tadeu> doesn't work...
<m_tadeu> it only works when the router is broadcasting the ssid
<gordon_> With Wine installed can you install a Windows based software right from its original disk?
<ActionParsnip> hi all, does anyone play penumbra? When I execute the game it seems to have a display capability beyond what my monitor will display. Can anyone please advise?
<ActionParsnip> gordon_: yes, just run wine /path/to/setup.exe after you mount the cd (assuming setup.exe is the appname ion the cd)
<gordon_> Thanks...I want to install COD4 and run it from Wine...Im new to Linux
#kubuntu 2010-01-18
<James147> jb0694: kpackagekit if usually for online stuff, and only handels .deb since its a custom installer you have to do it manually
<jb0694> gotcha... one more question... what directory do you usually install programs to... i had installed this program before to my documents directory but that's not the standard... what's the standard path for apps to be installed?
<James147> jb0694: most programs are installed into /usr/bin  most programs that come with custom installers are installed to the users directory (for a user install) or to /opt for a root install
<James147> jb0694: but you can put them anywhere you like it dosent really matter (al long as they arn't in silly locations like /tmp ) you can just put the path to the excutable in your path varible
<jb0694> so probably usr/bin then is standard... ok, i'll try that... thanks
<James147> jb0694: personally I would out it in /opt , it makes it easier to remove if you don't want it anymore
<jb0694> thnx... /opt it is
<iconmefisto> jb0694: you might want to then make a symlink in /usr/bin for whatever file starts the program
<jb0694> hmmmm... when i try to install to /opt it says directory is not writable... does that sound right?
<James147> jb0694: you need to be root to install it there
<Daugha|n> Anyone familiar with ntfsprogs?
<jb0694> right... but how do i become root when using the programs install gui
<iconmefisto> kdesudo
<iconmefisto> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<James147> jb0694: kdesudo PROGRAM
<James147> jb0694: use kdesudo for graphical stuff and sudo for commandline programs
<jb0694> gotcha... so kdesudo installer_script
<iconmefisto> jb0694: you might want to check out freemat. I don't know anything about matlab or freemat, but freemat is in official repos
<iconmefisto> !info freemat
<ubottu> freemat (source: freemat): mathematics framework (mostly matlab compatible). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6+dfsg-8build1 (karmic), package size 1323 kB, installed size 3388 kB
<erghezi> i wanna see mail offline  (kmail). is there any way?
<jb0694> ok... one last dumb question... the installer is on my flash drive... how do i change directory in konsole to my flash drive?
<James147> jb0694: cd /PATH/TO/WHERE?YOU/WANT/TO?BE
<James147> jb0694: ? should be / :) but shoul should get the idea
<iconmefisto> jb0694: the flash drive is probably automounted in a dir in /media, so you would cd /media/USB_DISK or whatever folder is the mountpoint
<chashall> is there a tool similar to the Passwords and Encryption Keys for kubuntu?
<jb0694> gotcha... that answers the question... thnx
<chashall> i am trying to migrate from ubuntu and need to import my key and was looking for the kubuntu tool
<James147> chashall: kgpg for gpg keys/encrpyion kwallet for general passwords
<chashall> James147, thank you kgpg should do it
<jb0694> when i try and run the install script from konsole it says missing file operand but when i click the file in dolphin it runs... any ideas?
<jb0694> i just type the name at the command prompt right?
<iconmefisto> jb0694: put ./ in front of the filename: ./install-script.sh
<jb0694> yep... that works... strange why that syntax works... how come just typing the filename deosn't work?
<James147> jb0694: just typeing the filename looks in the PATH varible for the program ./ looks in the current directory
<iconmefisto> because the script is not in a dir which is in your path
<iconmefisto> echo $PATH   to see which directories are in PATH
<jb0694> ok... that makes sense
<jb0694> and how do you add directories to your path?
<James147> jb0694: PATH=$PATH:/path/to/add  && export PATH
<James147> jb0694: That will do it for your currennt session, to make it perminent add that line to ~/.bashrc
<a__> I'm trying to setup remote access in kubuntu karmic 10.  I'd like something that allows me to connect to the KDM not just the individual user.  I was trying to get x11vnc going, but it's not complying
<James147> a__: KRDC and Krfb worked when I tryed it,, they are installed by default on kubuntu
<a__> James147, krdc vcn://ip just gives me a server not found.
<a__> krfb on server says can't connect to X server.. even though I'm looking at the kdm logon screen
<James147> a__: have you set up a server on the remote mechiene (the one your trying to connect to)
<valtaoq> hola
<ghw> (swiftfox-bin:4844): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<ghw> Illegal instruction
<valtaoq> que tal funciona kubuntu?
<ghw> swiftfox
<funcrush> i have right profile for network but i can't start it and the profile isn't appeared in context menu of knetworkmanagaer. anyboy help me?
<csgeek> James147, well, that's what I'm trying to do..
<James147> csgeek: Don't know of a server that gives you the login screen, but I think tightvnc creates a new xsession for each user
<csgeek> right.. but I don't need that.. I need something that lets me control :0
<csgeek> :0 being what's displayed on the monitor
<csgeek> x11vnc used to that... but i'm not sure why it's being so stubborn
<valtaoq> spanish?
<James147> csgeek: Not sure if it a can (only used it on a headless server) but it might be able to do that, been a while since I looked at it though so canrt remember much about it
<csgeek> vnc can't.. I know that much.
<csgeek> vncserver I mean...
<funcrush> i have right profile for network but i can't start it and the profile isn't appeared in context menu of knetworkmanagaer. anyboy help me?
<James147> funcrush: What are you trying to do exatly? connect to a wireless connection?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<The_shark_001> why can't i get into debin?  i'm going to give up on linux this sucks
<The_shark_001> i can't see how anyone can use linux
<The_shark_001> helloo
<The_shark_001> this fucking sucks
<James147> The_shark_001: What is debin?
<jason_> Why is it on my 9.10 laptop, I can play amarok + youtube at the same time, but I cannot do this on my 9.10 desktop?
<The_shark_001> debian
<James147> The_shark_001: What do you mean you can't get into it? you can't login?
<The_shark_001> you know what i have no fucking idea
<tsimpson> !language | The_shark_001
<ubottu> The_shark_001: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<James147> The_shark_001: What are you trying to do exatly?
<The_shark_001> Eat shit and die
<jason_> I think he needed a hug
<jason_> are there any good type-to-text applications for kubuntu?
<jason_> err, speak to text, whatever
<seme> is there any way to configure the default resolution instead of having the res just affect my user?
<James147> seme: You can set it in xorg.conf, but you will have to read up on how to do it
<Roasted> seme - if you have your session to boot up the same programs as before, you can open KRandR Tray, set your resolution, and each time you boot up, KRandR Tray will too
<Roasted> seme - but if you want it to be system side, you need to set it in xorg.
<Anthropod16> hi, i upgraded to 9.10 and my nvidia driver is not being detected after doing an apt-get update. also, when i close the laptop lid, the screen stays black, can anyone help?
<Roasted> if you open the laptop up, or move the mouse, hit a key, etc, does anything happen?
<seme> hrm...
<Anthropod16> nope.
<Anthropod16> it did before i updated.
<seme> I was hoping that save it globally and not just when I log in..
<seme> what is the program that is in the gnome ubuntu cd?
<seme> when I install the standard ubuntu release it has a admin/settings/preferences group on the menu that has a program to configure X
<Anthropod16> the strange thing is that the problems didnt start until i updated my programs, not my distro.
<Roasted> what laptop and what graphics card do you have
<petsounds> seme, what's your video card?
<Anthropod16> HP Pavillion DV6000, and Geforce Go 7200
<seme> I'm running in vmware
<Roasted> Anthropod16: are you running kubuntu 9.10?
<Anthropod16> hrm....just realized this is kubuntu, not ubuntu :S
<Anthropod16> sorry
<Roasted> lol, its all good. even still I wonder what happened.
<Roasted> did you do a kernel update, perhaps?
<Roasted> if you boot to an older kernel does it work then?
<Roasted> those are all things Id try
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<daskreech> No!
<happy> What is up with the bot?
<daskreech> happy: Freenode has been under attack for a few weeks so sometimes things get wonky
<happy> I thought it was finally over.
<happy> and all we needed to do was +R and we are fine...
<werfact> daskreech: who attack freenode, and why lol,  microsoft?
<gwillakers> anyone know when linux mint (kde) is coming out?
<Empty_foo> anybody here have any success with compiling qgis (src or svn)? I keep getting a sip error and I'm looking for a workaround
<seme> brb
<Roasted> Riddle me this - I installed Kubuntu on 2 systems earlier. One allows me to play Amarok + YouTube at the same time. The other does not. Same CD to install both systems. Xine backend on both. wtf...
<funcrush> james147: are u there?
<funcrush> i have right profile for network but i can't start it and the profile isn't appeared in context menu of knetworkmanagaer. anyboy help me?
<fBdr7uwBt> ?DCC SEND "???!ró????0,??°???¿?>?~z????Ëu"N??K?M®Êd?ç¨?¯z?º????=??ç???_c?B???Vd" 0 0 0
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Roasted> so I take it everybody here can play amarok and youtube at the same time with no issues?
<maco> Roasted: if pulse is installed it should be at the top of the list on all the thingies in multimedia settings
<maco> thats all i got
<Roasted> maco - just did that. doesnt work.
<Roasted> youtube still muted
<Roasted> GAH this pisses me off
<Roasted> two systems, 1 install CD, 1 works 1 doesnt
<Roasted> seriously
<FloodBotK3> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> did you quit all audio-using apps after reorganizing pulse to the top?
<Roasted> the only app I had open was quassel
<maco> (including firefox)
<Roasted> which amkes noise when people say my name
<Roasted> so Ig uess I should close that too
<maco> yes
<Roasted> brb
<Roasted> maco - nadda.
<Roasted> maco - in fact, firefox with NOTHING running and I still have no audio from youtube
<Roasted> even with nothing else running
<Roasted> vlc isnt working either
<Roasted> nor is audacity
<Roasted> I opened exaile and it said I dont have the proper decoder to handle this file
<Roasted> perhaps Im missing something
<werfact> Roasted: remove pulse audio and install alsa and alsa-oss
<Roasted> I really, really dont want to do that.
<Roasted> because I have itw orking on my laptop perfectly
<Roasted> theres no reason I should have half assed results from pc to pc like this
<werfact> Roasted: well, thats what you have to do if you want it to wirk
<Roasted> You're telling me the "fix" to getl inux audio working is to remove a feature they added?
<werfact> work, pulseaudio
<Roasted> I know pulseaudio sucks, but really?
<Roasted> I didnt have to do that on my other computer - why do I have to do it here?
<maco> kubuntu does not include pulseaudio
<werfact> i think it does
<maco> i know it doesn't
<Roasted> maco - pulse audio is listed in the backend
<Roasted> maco - well, its listed here...
<maco> the kubuntu-desktop seed does not include pulseaudio
<werfact> see
<Roasted> in amarok... in the backend...
<maco> something else you installed pulled it in
<iconmefisto> pulseaudio is not installed by default in kubuntu
<maco> possibly java
<Roasted> well, probably. I added restricted extras.
<Roasted> but guess what - I got restricted extras on the other pc too
<Roasted> and it works fine
<Roasted> *sigh*
<Roasted> why is exaile saying I dont have a decoder
<Roasted> I have medibuntu installed
<Roasted> no ideas?
<werfact> which codec
<Roasted> I have no idea
<Roasted> it just says you dont have the proper codec
<Roasted> playing an mp3 in exaile
<werfact> probably its not installed
<iconmefisto> Roasted: just one soundcard?
<Roasted> yes
<Roasted> in fact my laptop is doing it too
<Roasted> weird...
<Roasted> perhaps thats why VLC isnt working either?
<Roasted> ahh yes, rhythmbox isnt working either.
<Roasted> I thought medibuntu was all you needed??
<Zhenya> hi guys, having an issue when i copy a bunch of folders from a mounted sd card it will copy the folder structure but not the contents of the folders
<Roasted> are you copying via terminal./
<Roasted> ?
<Zhenya> Roasted: no guy
<Zhenya> gui
<werfact> thats weird
<werfact> maybe it has something to do with a file system?
<iconmefisto> are you sure the files aren't there? try refresh file browser
<Zhenya> ok i  think its working now
<Zhenya> it just took a while to start
<Zhenya> pretty weird
<Roasted> so, guys, medibuntu. Is that all I need? Or what?
<Roasted> VLC works on the other computer... yet not mine...
<werfact> Roasted: see what if any codecs are installed by default
<Roasted> how do I do that
<werfact> google
<Roasted> Ive been on google
<Roasted> all I can find are "hey medibuntu this is how you do it"
<demo_> hi all
<iconmefisto> what's vlc audio output set to use?
<werfact> Roasted: i think you need to install w32codecs
<Roasted> Im on 64 bit. w64codecs?
<werfact> no
<Roasted> couldnt find w32codecs....
<Roasted> what would w32codecs even do? I can get audio on my laptop on youtube - something I cant do on my desktop.
<Roasted> yet netiher have w32codecs
<maco> its called w64codecs on 64bity
<maco> and it just lets you play things like .wmv and .wma
<Roasted> so that wouldnt be the answer to my problem with mp3 on exaile/vlc?
<maco> and maybe .ra
<werfact> so try w64codecs
<iconmefisto> non-free-codecs (medibuntu) is what I find when I search for w64codecs
<Roasted> got w64
<Roasted> nadda
<werfact> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<maco> he has that
<Roasted> I have it
<werfact> well mp3s should play then
<Roasted> do you need a reboot or something?
<Roasted> mp3s play in amarok -b ut thats it
<Roasted> they dont play on vlc, exaile, rhythmbox, or anything else. and I have no sound in youtube.
<iconmefisto> kubuntu-restricted-extras ? there must be some slight difference between them
<werfact> thats because you using pulse
<maco> Roasted: possibly a reboot after the pulseaudio change is necessary so pulse gets restarted
<Roasted> iconmefisto: if there is, why do I have things working on my laptop (kubuntu 9.10, pulseaudio) and they dotn work on my desktop?
<Roasted> let me reboot...
<Roasted> brb...
<maco> werfact: yeah, a bad pulse config can be crappy, but pulse isnt always crappy. i have pulseaudio and kde working fine together
<maco> the trick is to let pulse be the first device so nothing else locks the sound card
<werfact> ive seen bunch of people here lately with the smae problem, aka pulse problems
<maco> because kubuntu doesnt ship it it ends up at the bottom of the stack
<werfact> same
<maco> then one application grabs hardware
<maco> and another goes for pule
<maco> *puls
<maco> *pulse
<FloodBotK3> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> and then the first app and pulse fight for control
<werfact> what does ubuntu have?
<maco> whereas if you set pulse to be the default device, everything should route through it and there should be no fight
<maco> ubuntu has pulse as the default device
<werfact> yeah. thats the problem
<maco> what's the problem?
<werfact> pulse
<Roasted> fresh boot. youtube.com. chris cornell live concert video. no audio.
<Roasted> I hate pulse
<maco> how's pulse the problem?
<Roasted> why did *buntu ever integrate such a piece of trash into it
<Roasted> I find it impossible to blame pulse when I have another system here working fine WITH pulse.
<werfact> it doesnt work right
<maco> if in ubuntu, having pulse as the default works fine... i dont think pulse itself is the problem
<Roasted> I agree, it sucks, but I find it hard to believe that.
<maco> Roasted: firefox or konqueror?
<Roasted> firefox
<maco> konqueror needs extra flash wrapper stuff
<maco> hrm ok
<Roasted> any other ideas? :(
<jake_> Does Ubuntu have a "Task Manager" like in Windows?
<Roasted> jake_: I guess you could check system monitor.
<werfact> http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/fix-most-audio-problems-remove.html
<maco> Roasted: you dont have like a .asoundrc or anything getting in the way do you?
<Roasted> alright
<Roasted> fine
<Roasted> Ill take this pulse bullshit otu of here
<maco> Roasted: possibly also deleting your .pulse and .pulse_cookie or whatever its called could help
<maco> please don't swear
<Roasted> its 11. the kids are in bed.
<Roasted> um........
<Roasted> Package pulseaudio is not installed, so not removed
<Roasted> someone, quick, stab me
<iconmefisto> 3 in the afternoon here, and school holidays
<werfact> Roasted: if it shows up in amarok, it's got to be installed
<maco> yay timezones!
<petsounds> @now jakarta
<ubottu> Current time in Asia/Jakarta: January 18 2010, 11:17:55
<maco> werfact: no it doesnt
<jake_> ah, thanks Roasted, now I can closes that dang windows program under wine that sucking the cpu.
<Roasted> so
<Roasted> if I dont have pulseaudio installed
<maco> werfact: just because amarok has a plugin to support it doesnt mean pulseaudio itself is there
<werfact> yeah becaue amarok detects it
<Roasted> ......wheres the issue at?
<maco> werfact: also, amarok, flash, and skype all work simultaneously on my kde 4.3 system with pulseaudio, so... yes, pulse can work just dandy
<maco> Roasted: what happens if you install it?
<werfact> yeah, but just because it works for you doesnt mean it always works like it should
<Roasted> does opensuse use pulseaudio?
<maco> yes, sometimes broken drivers make pulse appear more broken than it is
<maco> Roasted: yes
<maco> so does fedora
<Roasted> did they screw up while integrating pulse audio?
<iconmefisto> I don't think the problem is pulseaudio itself. it's installing it that can be problematic
<jake_> Also how do you edit the Grub boot menu so Windows will auto start instead of Ubuntu?
<maco> Roasted: since they probably actually integrated unlike kubuntu, probably not
<maco> kubuntu *did not integrate pulseaudio PERIOD*
<maco> because kubuntu does not ship it
<maco> and kubuntu devs cross their fingers and hope no users will ever install it
<Roasted> I installed pulse audio, flash audio works now, but not amarok doesnt
<Roasted> well, the bottom line is, I need my OS to work
<Roasted> I dont mean to sound like this but I had this thing installed for 2 hrs and I cant get my sound to work right
<maco> close firefox and amarok
<maco> then start them both back up
<maco> now that pulse is runnign
<maco> if one was running before pulse, it got the exclusive hardware lock
<maco> (er, all audio-using software really)
<Roasted> now flash freezes
<maco> heck, do this: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*)
<Roasted> with no audio
<Roasted> wheres my opensuse cd..
<maco> that kills all audio apps (and yeah yeah crim sun will say thats the old way to kill them but i dont know the new way)
<Roasted> just copy that entire command?
<Roasted> ( ) and all?
<maco> yes
<werfact> Roasted: lol, going back to microsoft?
<maco> werfact: opensuse is novell, silly :P
<Roasted> werfact - thats just me being smart. If I'd switch, I'd go to mandriva.
<Roasted> although opensuse was no doubt solid
<Roasted> k - ran that command. now what. reopen amarok/firefox?
<maco> so i'd do that kill command, then "pulseaudio -D" to make sure pulseaudio starts back up
<maco> then start your audio apps
<Roasted> werfact: for the record, red hat made similar deals with MS as well. But it was kept so well under the radar. Imagine that... the two top dog linux enterprise companies made a deal with MS... a very similar deal at that.
<Roasted> no audio in amarok
<werfact> Roasted: yeah, thats why ill never use any of their software
<Roasted> sigh..
<Roasted> werfact: they did it for benefiting the linux community, though.
<werfact> if you want to believe that , thats fine
<Roasted> their deals were in regard to virtualizing linux and windows networks seamlessly
<Roasted> theres nothing to believe. thats what happened.
<Roasted> novell was jsut sloppy about it
<maco> Roasted: whats the output of: for i in  $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*) ; do ps -ef | grep $i ; done
<Roasted> lol, maco, wheres the command start?
<maco> Roasted: after the "of:"
<Roasted> it just sits at >
<werfact> Roasted: since when microsoft does anything to benefit linux?
<maco> Roasted: you get everything up to the "done"?
<Roasted> werfact: It's not about microsoft benefitting linux itself. it's about users with microsoft networks not being afraid to integrate linux to their networks because microsoft and linux are working TOGETHER to develop seamless transitions so the platforms can co-exist without headaches.
<Roasted> THATS the deal.
<Roasted> period, done, over. that's the deal.
<Roasted> because of it, and because of things being able to integrate more easily with mixed platform networks, it indirectly creates more exposure for thel inux community since IT admins will be more likely to consider linux in their network.
<Roasted> maco was I to include "done" with it?
<Roasted> ahh looks like it
<Roasted> I ran it with done. what am I looking for now?
<Roasted> maybe I should just install alsa and call it a night
<maco> Roasted: um alsa's already installed. alsa is your driver.
<maco> it's part of the kernel
<maco> well, alsa also has some libraries, but they are, of course, installed as well
<maco> and i wanted to see the output. it tells which apps are talkng directly to hardware
<Roasted> let me pastebin it
<Roasted> http://pastebin.com/m186f6349
<werfact> Roasted: so thats why novell is paying microsoft tax?
<Roasted> novell pays MS tax, and MS sells SLED
<Roasted> MS is selling Linux
<Roasted> Novell has made over double what they originally projected to make, and theyre only 4 years into the 5 year agreement
<crimsun> Roasted: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Roasted> The only reason Novell got a target on its rear end was because Novell is exclusively non-sue-able by Microsoft now. Linux is about equality, fairness, etc. The rest of the Linux community was totally against the fact that Novell made an agreement that made them exclusive (aka different) from the rest of linux - red hat, ubuntu, mandriva, etc
<Roasted> Red Hat refused to let that happen. Yet Red Hat made the same agreement as Novell did - just without the non sue BS
<Roasted> crimsun: whats that command do?
<werfact> Roasted: but you said red hat did it too, so it wasnt exclusive
<crimsun> Roasted: it gives me the info necessary to see which file descriptors in /dev/snd are being used by what apps.
<Roasted> werfact: No, there's two different things I was referring to.
<Roasted> werfact: Red Hat and Novell made the same deal, but on different terms.
<Roasted> werfact: Red Hat is not non-sueable-exclusive. Novell is. Red Hat is still as equally viewed as Ubuntu is, Mandriva, etc. Novell has exclusive rights to not be sued by MS.
<Roasted> werfact: However, to IT admins, that might be appealing knowing you can add Novell Linux products to your network and know theres no chance of them clashing whatsoever.
<Roasted> werfact: pros and cons to each situation I suppose.
<Roasted> werfact: people really dog Novell a lot more than they deserve. Its still linux. Its still open source. And Novell has still done a ton of tremendous work for the open soruce community. Sure maybe they had a one night stand with MS but it may indirectly be beneficial to the linux community after all. Only time will tell.
<Roasted> crimsun - are you running kubuntu?
<crimsun> Roasted: yes on certain machines.
<devin> hey ppl!
<Roasted> crimsun: are you running pulse audio ona ny of those kubuntu boxes?
<crimsun> Roasted: yes
<Roasted> crimsun: do you find pulse audio sucks on those machines?
<crimsun> Roasted: my experience as one of the primary audio stack maintainers in Ubuntu is highly irrelevant.
<Roasted> crimsun: I'm just trying to understand if its worth fighting with pulse in kubuntu.
<Roasted> crimsun: I just cant figure out why Im having such a headache with kubuntu with sound.
<crimsun> Roasted: I'm far more interested in resolving issues not debating whether "something vague-like is broken" FSVO broken.
<Roasted> crimsun: Well, perhaps you could help me with my issue?
<devin> this is very off topic, but does anyone know how to install leopard on a ppc mac without the DVD or cd drive? life from usb external or something
<crimsun> Roasted: I'm awaiting your data to my most recent set of commands
<devin> like*
<Roasted> one second
<Roasted> http://pastebin.com/m28423049
<crimsun> Roasted: in KDE System Settings > Multimedia, according to the profiles, is PulseAudio set primary/top-most?
<Roasted> crimsun: No. It is not. Should I change it?
<crimsun> Roasted: yes, otherwise you will encounter precisely the symptoms currently
<Roasted> crimsun: riddle me this
<Roasted> crimsun: why is it my laptop, also installed with kubuntu 9.10 64 bit today, has pulse audio on the bottom, yet has no issues like I have on my desktop?
<crimsun> Roasted: I presume your actual audio hardware differs.
<devin> Bad sound card?
<Roasted> crimsun: well, yeah. I guess audio hardware could alter the way pulseaudio interacts with the system itself. eh?
<crimsun> Roasted: PulseAudio is one component in the audio stack. It relies on good drivers and good hardware.
<Roasted> crimsun: ironically, it relies on good hardware - the lesser of the two systems, a laptop, works fine, whereas my desktop with a dedicated sound card doesnt. :(
<Roasted> crimsun: anyway, should I reboot this desktop now?
<Roasted> crimsun: now that I have pulseaudioa t the top
<crimsun> maco: / Roasted: after making the Phonon change, you need to logout and login
<Roasted> I'll be back in a minute
<crimsun> also, there's the bit about flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound if using Adobe Flash with Konqueror
<crimsun> maco: ^^
 * crimsun is offline
<Roasted> crimsun - no sound on youtube
<crimsun> 23:46 < crimsun> also, there's the bit about flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound if  using Adobe Flash with Konqueror
<Roasted> Im on firefox
<crimsun> I can't tell unless you give me the same fuser while Flash is running
<Roasted> http://pastebin.com/m27897f65
<Roasted> is this suggesting that the implementation of pulseaudio is poor? (I hear that a lot)
<crimsun> no, it isn't suggesting anything at all about PA
<crimsun> Kubuntu deliberately does not ship PA by default
<Roasted> I had ubuntu 9.10 on this rig earlier today, had no issues. Im thinking going back to ubuntu might be a good idea...
<crimsun> in many cases, that avoids PA integration headaches, but it certainly won't prevent said headaches if one installs PA (or a package that pulls it in)
<Roasted> Yeah. I understand.
<crimsun> anyhow, please install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound from multiverse and restart FF
<Roasted> I have multiverse checked - but cannot find package.
<crimsun> ah, it's built as i386-only
<Roasted> will kubuntu 10.04 have PA?
<crimsun> Roasted: how did you install the Flash plugin?
<crimsun> Roasted: no
<Roasted> restricted-extras
<crimsun> Roasted: ah, that's why.
<Roasted> really? wow, why not?
<maco> Roasted: because kubuntu never ships pulseaudio
<maco> only ubuntu does
<maco> sorry, never *has* shipped it
<Roasted> I know they havent before - I was jsut curious if theyll start with 10.04.
<crimsun> i.e., the introduction of PA into Kubuntu won't take place until after 10.04
<maco> nah, nothing experimental in 10.04
<Roasted> It doesnt make sense why they wouldnt, especially when certain packages pull in PA anyway and create headaches.
<Roasted> well dang
<maco> (and by experimental i mean "things they havent tried before")
<Roasted> yeah. I understand. It being an LTS and all.
<crimsun> Roasted: anyhow, please purge flashplugin-installer
<Roasted> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer      ?
<crimsun> Roasted: then, download and install the 64-bit alpha refresh from Adobe directly
<crimsun> Roasted: yes
<Roasted> is there a deb for it?
<crimsun> perhaps in a PPA
<crimsun> I need to run; g'luck
<Roasted> yeah, this is getting old.
<Roasted> thanks for the help maco and crimsun
<Roasted> I think its time I put ubuntu back in
<Roasted> I just need things tow ork. Im tired of fighting with it.
<Fla> huí
<Fla> hi
<Fla> hallo?
<Peace-> hi
<petsounds> hello there
<Peace-> Fla: ?
<Fla> hi
<Fla> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallooooooooooooooooo??????????????????
<jtheuer> Hi, do you know a script or application where I can one-click-forward interesting webistes or blogs to my wordpress blog? It's just for tracking interesting stuff so It is ok to have only the title, url and the first lines of content...
<tdn_> How do I get my HP Color LaserJet 3600 to work?
<llutz> tdn: : install either hpis or pxljr http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-Color_LaserJet_3600
<tdn> I have tried installing an HP Color LaserJet 3600 printer, but when I try to print, nothing happens. Then later, KDE gives a notification, that the printer may not be connected. This, however is not the case. It is a network printer, and other people can print just fine.
<tdn> llutz, checking link.
<tdn> llutz, not sure how to install that.
<tdn> llutz, I went to http://localhost:631/ > Administration > Add Printer. Then what?
<tdn> Internet Printing Protocol (http)
<tdn> Then I write: http://10.1.0.32/ipp  (the address of the printer is 10.1.0.32, just checked from another computer using that printer AND by making the printer printout its configuration)
<tdn> So I am pretty sure that the printer address is correct. I can also see the printer admin interface if I set my browser to http://10.1.0.32/
<tdn> I have tried going through the Add Printer wizard in CUPS several times. Trying both pxljr and hpijs. None works :(
<mischka> what printer @tdn
<tdn> mischka, the printer is an HP Color LaserJet 3600
<mischka> @tdn maybe this is a solution: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<tdn> mischka, that page does not mention 3600.
<mischka> ok i see.
<mischka> what about official hp driver?
<vadallat> helo
<vadallat> i have a little probleme with a samba settings
<tdn> microtech, the official hp driver? Isn't that proprietary?
<tdn> mischka, please tell me how to do.
<zk> kaixo
<zk> alguen habla castellano?
<maco> !es | zk
<ubottu> zk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zk> agur
<rethus> what for a program have i tochoose to start installation automaticly, if i donwload a deb-package with firefox`
<rethus> how did i install a .deb-package?
<rethus> (i comw from suse and have no plan ) :)
<Peace-> rethus: well..
<Peace-> rethus: there is service menu for that
<Peace-> right button on the file
<Peace-> open with gdebi
<Peace-> or sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Peace-> or oro or sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Peace-> or http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Apt-servicemenu?content=108087
<rethus> Peace: thanks.
<rethus> and from konsole i use dpkg ?
<Peace-> yep
<rethus> Peace: mhh, seems gdebi not on my system... is it for kde?
<Peace-> yep
<rethus> the g in front of debi looks like for gnome?
<Peace-> nope....
<Peace-> it's a service menu...
<rethus> ah, ok
<ubuntu_> Greetings. I can`t boot my system (Kubuntu 9.10) and I need to make Grub boot in /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sdb1 How can I do that, please
<ubuntu_> (i`m using LiveCD right now)
<jussi01> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jussi01> see the first link
<jussi01> oh, wait
<jussi01> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubuntu_> but I didn`t installed windows
<jussi01> that one... ;)
<jussi01> ubuntu_: the grub2 link is what you need, as i didnt see you said karmic
<ubuntu_> oh ok
<ubuntu_> jussi01: One problem
<jussi01> ubuntu_: ?
<ubuntu__> server irc.utonet.org
<ubuntu_> jussi01:  I`m following the instructions under error 15 (my case)
<ubuntu__> l0l
<ubuntu_> jussi01: but when I did the dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<ubuntu_> jussi01: It appears: Linux command line and an emptyfield
<ubuntu_> what should I type in there
<ubuntu_> (btw, sorry if my phrases seem kinda weird, my KB is not configured yet)
<ubuntu_> jussi01: Are you there?
<sk8tertil> yeah
<jussi01> vaguely, Im working atm
<ubuntu_> oh, sorry
<ubuntu_> can someone please advise?
<sk8tertil> i have a powerpc and i cant get the flash player to work
<sk8tertil> any help would be great
<jussi01> sk8tertil: #ubuntu-powerpc
<sk8tertil> thanks
<jussi01> ubuntu_: Im not sure atm and dont have time to get indepth, sorry
<ubuntu_> jussi01: noworries, I think I got it
<ubuntu_> thanks
<jussi01> excellent
<bl4val> Hello. Could someone help me get kwin effects working. i have radeon hd2400.
<luisgmarine> Good Morning.  Is there an error on kubuntu.org as far as the md5sums?  I've downloaded ubuntu amd64 about 3 times now, and the check md5sums never match.  I've even tried using different servers each time, with no avail.  The difference is only an empty space between the hash and the name.
<jc0694> hello
<jc0694> i just downloaded and installed scid chess from kpackagekit but i don't know how to run it (i don't see it in my menu)... any ideas?
<sena-> jc0694: you may try from the command line with commad like "scid" or alike
<jc0694> sena: i'm not sure it installed it... how can i check if the program is actually installed... when i type scid from command prompt or even search for "scid" in menu i don't see anything
<kex_> I have a small question. Maybe someone knows better than I can do with google.  Is there a way to use a certain GTK style for a specific app, overriding the default in System Settings?
<kex_> I like QTCurve, but scite segfaults with it.  It's annoying to always manually change the gtk style and back.
<kex_> lucky, found the answer myself. this type of syntax is unknown to me, but: GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/Human-Clearlooks/gtk-2.0 scite
<unclejon> does Ubuntu have any built-in anti virus software?
<unclejon> I'm trying to configure my email on evolution and I thinki my firewall is blocking my smtp server access.
<xjjk> unclejon: no, it doesn't
<xjjk> unclejon: also, you'r best off asking Ubuntu-related questions in #Ubuntu
<unclejon> ah ok
<unclejon> thanks.
<xjjk> few people here run Evolution
<martijn_> unclejon: no there is no anti-virus for the desktop, it is only there for email (servers)
<unclejon> gotcha
<martijn_> unclejon: standard there is no firewall configured under (k/x)ubuntu
<unclejon> mm.
<unclejon> alright, thanks.
<unclejon> it must be something else :|
<martijn_> there are some GUI's for firewalls though, see $apt-cache search firewall
<jc0694> how can i check to make sure the drivers for my gfx card are installed?  when i run glxgears i get like 30 fps in full screen which is too slow
<ilumi> yoyoyoyoyoyo
<martijn_> jc0694: have you tried $jockey-kde ?
<martijn_> hi ilumi
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: a common test is "glxinfo | grep -i dri"
<Vroomfondle> if anything shows up, chances are you have a half-decent graphics driver installed
<jc0694> something did show up but i'm getting really really bad fps when i run glx gears... like 30 fps in full screen... that's horrible
<Vroomfondle> perhaps your graphics card is not well-supported. What card?
<ilumi> hi hi
<jc0694> x1200
<Vroomfondle> that's a very slow card...
<jc0694> it's on a laptop
<ilumi> jc0694: check in xorg.cong which driver it loads
<martijn_> how do i get myself w64codecs to be installed on my 9.10 desktop?
<Vroomfondle> martijn_: it's probably in Medibuntu, if anywhere. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<martijn_> okok
<jc0694> were is xorg.cong?
<Vroomfondle> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jc0694> ok
<jc0694> Vroomfondle: it doesn't really show anything... i'll show u but i don't know how to screen capture... what app/widget can do this quickly?
<DerHorst> What happens, when you push the "Printscreen" or "Druck" Button on your keyboard?
<jc0694> heheheh... just tried that... oh... cool, i just found ksnapshot... printscrn worked
<DerHorst> Usually this button should be connected to ksnapshot
<jc0694> sorry for taking so long... here's the link:  http://imagebin.ca/view/VTYU6jr.html
<Kolia> jc0694: yiu should install the pastebin widget on your desktop ;)
<DerHorst> For pasting Text a pastebin is better: at example http://pastebin.org/ (or one of the other 1000 you would find googling)
<Kolia> this xorg.conf looks .. quite empty
<Vroomfondle> Kolia: yeah, they are these days
<Vroomfondle> almost all of it's done automatically
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: right, there's no mention of FGLRX (the "restricted" driver for ATI)
<Vroomfondle> so you're probably using the open-source driver instead
<jc0694> ok... so the drivers aren't installed then right?
<Vroomfondle> well, you have *a* driver installed but it's not necessarily the fastest one available
<jc0694> right... should i just go to ati and find my driver and download it for linux
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: no
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: go to K -> applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<Vroomfondle> it will try to find a better driver for you.
<sami_> hi, Im a new user, how can I install msn messenger
<Vroomfondle> sami_: you can use Kopete instead. That will connect to an MSN (Windows Live) account.
<jc0694> here's the problem... everytime i go there it keeps referencing my broadcom STA wireless driver... that's all it says (activated and currently in use) but doesn't mention any of the other drivers????
<DerHorst> sami_: Do you know the basics how to install/remove programs?
<sami_> no
<DerHorst> So you just set up a fresh kubuntu on your machine?
<DerHorst> Than I could tell you a bit about the basics
<jc0694> let me try and get a screencapture... i have the pastebin widget installed but it saays drag iimage to the bin... how do i drag a screencapture... i guess i have to save it first or just hit prnt scrn and it should paste automatically?
<sami_> thanks
<Vroomfondle> jc0694: why screencapture?
<Vroomfondle> it's text. Just copy and paste.
<Vroomfondle> unless you want to capture something else now
<Kolia> jc0694: select your text and drage it to the pastebin applet
<Kolia> it will share it on an online pastebin site
<Kolia> no need to make a screenshot for text.
<DerHorst> sami_: there are two ways of installing programs: First a program called "adept" and second using the commandline
<DerHorst> sami_: If you want to install a program and know the name you would better use the commandline aka Konsole
<jc0694> i'm trying to show u what happens when i go to hardware drivers gui... it doesn't show all my drivers only something about my broadcom STA driver but nothing about gfx drivers
<sami_> ok
<DerHorst> sami_: The name of the program you are looking for is "kopete" so the command for your Kommanline would be  "sudo apt-get install kopete"
<Kolia> jc0694:  is it a fresh kubuntu install?
<jc0694> Kolia: yes
<Kolia> jc0694: can you try to make a sudo apt-get update ?
<DerHorst> "sudo" for giveing yourself temporary super user, "apt-get" for caling the program that will install the program "install" for what the program should do and "kopete" for the name of the programm you want to install it
<Kolia> and then get back to the hardware drivers dialog?
<jc0694> just typee "sudo apt-get update" in the konsole?
<Kolia> jc0694: yep
<jc0694> *type
<jc0694> and that should update the gfx drivers automatically?
<sami_> Im trting it
<Kolia> jc0694:  no it just updates the list of available packages
<sami_> trying
<Kolia> jc0694: if you want to update everything automatically you can do   sudo apt-get upgrade   (after the update)
<jc0694> all i want is to get my gfx card drivers updated
<rstob911> jc0694: do what Kolia said then go back to the hardware drivers intaller and see if your card is in the list then
<sami_> where can I find the editor commadline
<DerHorst> try the button on the down-left edge of your screen -> system -> konsole
<DerHorst> (I have a german language style, so maybe some things are named differend at your side)
<sami_> do you mean system setting
<jc0694> question on pastebin? it says in the bottom right corner of the dekstop that the image was successfully posted but it cuts off on where the image was posted... how can i see where the image was posted?
<ilumi> image of what?
<DerHorst> sami_: No not setting
<jc0694> i'm trying to use pastebin widget for first time... i took an image of desktop to visualize what my problem is... i copied image to pastebin widget... it processed it.. and now it saays the image was successfully posted but it cut's off and i can't see where?  help
<DerHorst> The icon should be something like a grey monitor with a dark sreeen
<sami_> ok, i found it
<jc0694> i'll try this the other way...
<Kolia> jc0694: isn't there a "copy to cliboard" button in the notification?
<jc0694> i don't know...i did it another waay... this is what i get when i try to go to look at my drivers (refer to previous post about gfx card driver missing):  http://imagebin.ca/view/Wb-PAG7.html
<jc0694> it keeps referencing my broadcom STA wireless driver... says nothing about all the other drivers on my pc
<Kolia> jc0694: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<jc0694> when u upload a file using pastebin where is this file posted... i keep getting a messaage from the pastebin widget that the file was successfully uploaded but it doesn't say where?
<Kolia> jc0694: it should return you an url
<Kolia> that's all
<Kolia> don't you see a "copy to clipboard" button?
<Kolia> try to press CTRL+C ?
<Kolia> (+ SHIFT if in console)
<jc0694> here's contents of /etc/apt/sources.list:  http://pastebin.ca/1756169
<robinking623> how can I get the pidgin 2.65?
<robinking623> or I can just compile it by myself?
<jc0694> Kolia: did u get the url for mysources.list (see above)
<BluesKaj> robinking623, it should be in the repos
<genii> robinking623: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/   has repository instructions for their main one
<genii> !info pidgin karmic
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<genii> BluesKaj: 2.6.2 in repos
<robinking623> genii: I have already done this
<robinking623> genii: but I have only 2.62
<BluesKaj> jc0694, using the canadian repos sources server is really slow vs the main server
<robinking623> genii: so that means I have to compile it myself
<robinking623> genii: ?
<xjjk> robinking623: when was 2.6.5 released?
<BluesKaj> jc0694, i switched a few yrs back , and havent regretted it
<robinking623> xjjk: just go to the offical site
<jc0694> BluesKaj: i'm not sure what you are talking about
<BluesKaj> why what's wrong with 2.62 ?
<jc0694> Kolia: u there?
<xjjk> robinking623: I don't care enough to look it up... but if it's very recent, it may take a few weeks to appear in the repositories
<xjjk> unless it's fixing urgent security issues
<robinking623> BluesKaj: I just wanna it be the newest
<BluesKaj> jc0694, your sources list looks at the canadian repositories which are very slow compared to the main server in UK and europe
<xjjk> robinking623: you'll probably have to compile
<jc0694> ok...
<robinking623> xjjk: I am doing it
<robinking623> thanks you guys
<xjjk> robinking623: generally, unless there's a particular reason to run the latest release
<xjjk> it's not worth the effort
<Kolia> jc0694: sorry busy with work. looks fine. I wonder if proprietary drivers are not in backport repo though. BluesKaj , genii , any idea?
<robinking623> xjjk: ok, thanks, but it is not so difficult
<BluesKaj> Kolia, dunno about proprietary drivers in the repos ..some in ppas afaik
<jc0694> Kolia: so is there anything i can do to get the correct drivers for my gfx card... i don't think they're installed... i get bad ghosting just dragging a winidow an inch across the screen
<robinking623> xjjk: but it costs time
<robinking623> xjjk: and places on my harddisk.......
<BluesKaj> jc0694, which graphics card ?
<Kolia> jc0694: not sure :/ which gfk card is it?
<Kolia> (:
<jc0694> x1200
<BluesKaj> ati ?
<BluesKaj> jc0694, in the terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<Vroomfondle> yes, x1200 is ati
<Vroomfondle> it's an old laptop chipset
<jc0694> says:  01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<BluesKaj> jc0694, you need to install the  , xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver .. it's available in the repositories
<jc0694> not really familiar with the repos... do i just go to a website and download and install manually or is there an online automatic way like kpackagekit?
<BluesKaj> jc0694, make sure you remove the old driver first in the kpackagekit , then install the new one
<BluesKaj> jc0694, installing the new one will probly auto-remove the old driver if you use kpackagekit
<jc0694> so i'll just search for "radeon" on the search and the  xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver should show right?
<Spaceman> i'm trying to set up a static IP, what goes in the "DNS Search" box? I have entered IP, Netmask, Gateway, DNS Addresses
<BluesKaj> jc0694, type ati x1200
<jc0694> kpackagekit found xserver-xorg-video-radeon - 1:6.12.1-0ubuntu2 (amd64)
<jc0694> is it this one?
<jc0694> actually that's the wrong one... i think i found it... it's exactly what you said
<jc0694> does pc need to be restarted after installing drivers?
<BluesKaj> jc0694, do run a 64bit pc ?
<jc0694> yes
<jc0694> OS is 64 bit too
<BluesKaj> jc0694, usually for graphics a reboot is needed
<jc0694> ok... here's goes nothing... thnx
<BluesKaj> ok I hope you installed the 64 bit driver
<jc0694> i don't think that solved the problem... still bad fps for glxgears...
<BluesKaj> ok I hope you installed the 64 bit driver
<BluesKaj> BBL , gotta run some errands
<jc0694> and everytime i try and see my drivers by going to:  menu --> System --> Hardware Drivers, I get the following gui:  http://imagebin.ca/view/jeNPKuXI.html
<jc0694> it said amd64 on the drivers
<mary> ciao
<Nete> Hello, The web browsing font is very different from what I am used to. I don't know what happened. I tried changing the default font in firefox, but still nothing changed.
<mary> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kkathman> Nete  I have the same issue...it look really bad here
<Omar87__> Every time I opent the shell, I recieve this message: "bash: /home/omar/android_sdk_linux_86/: No such file or directory", I think I know why it appears, but I'm just not sure how to stop it. Any help please?
<maco> Omar87__: sounds like you added that path to your $PATH?
<maco> and that the directory doesnt exist...
<Kolia> jc0694: you installed the 64 bit version of the ati driver?
<maco> Omar87__: i would guess if you set the $PATH manually somewhere it was probably ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile, so check those files
<Nete> kkathman: it didn't look bad too long ago.... but then something changed. I recently installed some new fonts, but I don't know why that would change anything.
<jc0694> Kolia: the driver software ended in parens with: (and64)
<kkathman> Nete I wonder if installing the true type fonts would help?
<jc0694> thats *(amd64)
<Kolia> ok
<Omar87__> maco: Oh, yeah there it is. Thanks a lot. ;-)
<maco> Omar87__: no problem
<jc0694> Kolia: did u see the post before last... when i try to look at my drivers all i get is that gui... it doesn't say anything about all my other drivers... just my broadcom wireless driver... any ideas?
<Nete> kkathman: Is there a TT font pack that would solve the prob?
<Kolia> jc0694: nope sorry :/
<jc0694> here it is one more time
<jc0694>  and everytime i try and see my drivers by going to:  menu --> System --> Hardware Drivers, I get the following gui:  http://imagebin.ca/view/jeNPKuXI.html
<Nete> kkathman: I do have a selection of TT fonts...
<kkathman> Nete I'm looking - looks like you have to get the ttu-mscorefonts-installer
<Kolia> jc0694: paste again you xorg.conf file please
<robinking623> genii: I have already done that
<robinking623> genii: but I can not use my cam
<genii> robinking623: pidgin doesn't support webcam much. It's developers have also specifically said they don't care about webcam support
<jc0694> http://pastebin.ca/1756283
<robinking623> genii: but I have already compiled it with "configure --enable-vv"
<Kolia> jc0694: you're sure you installed your driver correctly?
<Kolia> no trace of it in the xorg.conf file
<Kolia> check in packagekit that it sasy that the package is already installed
<Kolia> *says
<genii> robinking623: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#DoesPidginsupportwebcamsvideo
<kkathman> Nete that seemed to do it.  Also if you go to your system settings, appearance and fonts and turn anti-aliasing to ENABLED that makes the web sites look better too
<jc0694> probably  not... i'm a little unsure about kpackagekit... everytime i click it appears to download and install... but i'm not certain...
<Kolia> jc0694: type this  in command line then:   sudo apt-get install <nameofthepackage> (without the <>)
<jc0694> ok, let me check
<Kolia> jc0694: do it from command line to be sure
 * Kolia has to leave real soon
<Kolia> jc0694: have to go. try to install the driver from command line as said above
<Kolia> i'll be back later tonight
<Kolia> bye
<lysandre> #sherbrooke
<Nete> kkathman: thank you very much1
<jc0694> anybody here good with installing gfx card drivers (or troubleshooting)?
<Nete> kkathman: are you still here?
<robinking623> genii: ok, thanks
<Nete> kkathman: I had a lot of fonts I downloaded in Home > Fonts. I just renamed the folder so programs don't look there. It's back to normal.
<robinking623> Nete: Home > fonts
<lucypher> Hi I've upgraded to KDE 4.4 (4.3.90) from kubuntu-beta ppa, but now I can't start kontact, it seems that akonadi server isn't automatically started
<robinking623> lucypher: ......nice try
<lucypher> robiking623: it is pretty stable ATM
<robinking623> lucypher: I'd like to wait
<greenmang0> has anybody solved katomic level 12?
<ToxinPowe__> lucypher: it is pretty unstable for me xD
<lucypher> ToxinPowe: I've removed .kde folder, before it was pretty unstable fr me too
<ToxinPowe__> lucypher: I try that too, but thanks anyway :(
<boogerman> I read in Linux Format magazine #125 "a recent survey revealed that machines using 1 GB of RAM or less struggle with KDE 4."  I built my machine in 2004 with 1 GB...  Can anyone comment on performance with Kubuntu 9.10?
<robinking623> boogerman: I have 4Gb and I am using kde
<jc0694> how can i tell if i have gfx card drivers installed?
<boogerman> I'm asking whether 1 GB would be enough.  Obviously 4 GB will outperform 1 GB.
<robinking623> boogerman: maybe you should try gnome or xfce
<BluesKaj> jc0694, I'm back ..if you are willing to try the command line that's fine , but in order to install a graphics driver properly it has to be done with the Xwindow system turned off , because it uses the existing driver to run you computer graphics ..I recommend this procedure which is copied from a tutorial on my graphics card's website , http://www.pastebin.ca/1756355
<genii> boogerman: On an older laptop I am running 9.04/KDE 4.2.4 with 768Mb and it uses swap almost continuously.
<boogerman> Yeah, I've been using Xubuntu for a few years.  I like its speed, but the functionality leaves much to be desired.
<boogerman> Anyone have a problem with 9.10 as a whole?  Regardless of desktop environment?
<rethus> in older kde there was kssh... what can i use now to manage my ssh connection on kde?
<Mamarok> boogerman: that's not a support question, please take this ti #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> to*
<jc0694> jc0694, I'm back ..if you are willing to try the command line that's fine , but in order to install a graphics driver properly it has to be done with the Xwindow system turned off , because it uses the existing driver to run you computer graphics ..I recommend this procedure which is copied from a tutorial on my graphics card's website , http://www.pastebin.ca/1756355
<jc0694> BluesKaj: from your pastebin instructions for line #3... will that automatically download the radeon driver and install or do i need to already have downloaded the driver first?
<jc0694> BluesKaj: u there?
<BluesKaj> yes jc0694 it will automatically download and install the driver
<markus__> hy everybody
<tomplast> ehlo
<markus__> how can I find out the author of a plasmoid?
<sahk0> hi, does anyone know why although i have changed my preffered shell to zsh, when i start GNU screen it starts bash?
<martijn_> markus__: you might want to check http://kde-apps.org
<angelo> U SUCK
<llutz> sahk0: also changed zsh as your login-shell?
<angelo> im just playing
<angelo> don't get mad
<jc0694> BluesKaj: ok... i did it, everything appeared to work... however when i went to my xorg.conf file, everything is exactly the same as before:  http://pastebin.ca/1756390
<angelo> get glad lol
<sahk0> llutz: i chsh'ed it..
<sahk0> and that was 2 weeks ago, i have logged out since..
<BluesKaj> jc0694, yes it will be , but the version of your driver is updated and xorg doesn't get into detail about that ...how is you fglrxgears ?
<jc0694> still poor... 30 fps at full screen
<BluesKaj> jc0694, the ati hd driver is a kernel source driver which xorg may or may not list
<jc0694> other's say they get like 10 times that...
<BluesKaj> jc0694, ok download and install synaptics package manager , sudo aptitude install synaptic
<jc0694> i just wonder if it downloaded the 64bit version of the radeon drivers... it never really specified if the driver was 64 or 32
<BluesKaj> jc0694, you don't need to specifiy , you sources.list uses the 64 bit repos
<sahk0> any idea?
<jc0694> so don't install synaptic through kpackagekit?
<BluesKaj> no
<jc0694> BluesKaj: ok...
<BluesKaj> use the commandline for installing
<sahk0> ah one other thing, does kubuntu have anything like the computer janitor to clean up obsolete packages like ubuntu?
<sahk0> i think its called that
<BluesKaj> sahk0, sudo aptitude autoclean
<sahk0> let me see,thanks
<sahk0> kpackagekit doesnt find it
<sahk0> oh right
<jc0694> BluesKaj: is synaptic a software management tool like kpackagekit?
<sahk0> thats a command. heh
<sahk0> not a package
<sahk0> :)
<BluesKaj> jc0694, yes but it isn't as flaky ...now open synaptic and look for ati x1200 in the search , see what's listed as installed there
<BluesKaj> yes sahk0 , it's acommand
<sahk0> does anyone else know why although i have changed my preffered shell to zsh, when i start GNU screen it starts bash?
<jc0694> BluesKaj: should i reboot after synaptic install?
<BluesKaj> sahk0, dunno why you would use zsh instead of bash
<BluesKaj> jc0694, no , not necessary ,,,this isn't windows
<sahk0> BluesKaj: that doesnt answer my question...
<BluesKaj> sahk0, sorry don't know
<markus__> excellent. I moved the google calender plasmoid too far down and when I touched the kicker line it disappeared. now I have 2 arrows in that line which do not do anything.... buuuuugggggyyyy
<jc0694> BluesKaj: do u want screenshot?
<BluesKaj> jc0694, what is listed as installed...the greenbox indicates installed apps
<genii> sahk0: likely your .screenrc specifies bash or so
<jc0694> dark green box on left hand side right?  xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd is showing as installed
<jc0694> installed version is 1.2.4-2
<jc0694> but i also see other display drivers instlalled... could that be a problem
<jc0694> i can post link to screenshot
<BluesKaj> jc0694, ok screenshot
<sahk0> genii: no it doesnt. ive been using it for years never had a problem with it
<markus__> martijn_: cannot find them there
<jc0694> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.ca/view/RhrZ-X.html
<brmassa> guys, after installing/enabling strigi+nepomuk, how can i make the actual searches?
<brmassa> is there a plasma widger to be added?
<markus__> martijn_: found it on kde-look.org :-)
<jc0694> BluesKaj: so what do u think?
<BluesKaj> jc0694, remove the mach64 and the r128
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<jc0694> it's warning that removing those will affect other packages... proceed?
<jc0694> BluesKaj: and should i remove or completely remove?
<BluesKaj> jc0694, can you list the affected packages in pastebin if it's along list
<BluesKaj> we need to be careful here
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> Has somebody else than me noticed any problems with the outgoing internettraffic with Hardy+
<x_link> ?
<x_link> I have some problems sending files with my Hardy-installation.
<x_link> It works good with 9.10 etc.
<x_link> First it totaly stopped working, so I re-installed and now it works better. But still it doesn't work as good as with 9.10
<jc0694> BluesKaj: both are dependant on the following packages:  xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-ati
<BluesKaj> jc0694, I think we can remove those
<jc0694> BluesKaj: i have option to "remove" or "completely remove"  which should i select?
<BluesKaj> just remove
<BluesKaj> that leaves the config files behind which you might need for another install in the future
<robinking623> what kinds of firewall should I use under Kubuntu?
<jc0694> ok... they show in red along with the dependancies... now what?
<robinking623> maybe antivirus also?
<BluesKaj> !firewall | robinking623
<ubottu> robinking623: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<BluesKaj> robinking623, if you are a home user , you probly don't need one
<robinking623> BluesKaj: you mean it is safe enough?
<BluesKaj> yes
<robinking623> BluesKaj: and no antivirus?
<BluesKaj> linux isn't vulnerable like windows
<BluesKaj> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<robinking623> BluesKaj: I know, but there is still something trojan......
<jc0694> BluesKaj: ok... they show in red (along with the dependant packages)... what now?
<llutz> robinking623: make sure to run only services you really need, configure them as restrictive as possible, use "/dev/brain" ;)
<jc0694> BluesKaj: should i restart?
<BluesKaj> robinking623, your windows partitions or networked windows pcs might be vulnerable, but if they are protected by their own FW then you should be ok
<robinking623> llutz: ok, just be naked
<x_link> Is somebody here using Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy?
<BluesKaj> jc , click on the green checkmark at the top of synaptic
<jc0694> BluesKaj: ok
<Nete> Hello, Every time I search in the File Manager the nepomuksearch dies unexpectedly.
<robinking623> BluesKaj: thanks
<jc0694> BluesKaj: ok.. they're gone
<llutz> robinking623: linux-system have other problems, firewalls/virusscan won't help. most of them are user-made, like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349678 . tools like rkhunter etc may help a bit, but at least _you_ have to be careful and to know what you are doing to keep your system safe.
<BluesKaj> jc0694, ok is the radeonhd driver still there in the list
<jc0694> BluesKaj: yes
<robinking623> llutz: you mean the permission level? ok I know
<BluesKaj> good , do a reboot then check  fglrxgears
<jc0694> BluesKaj: is fglrxgears the same thing as glxgears?
<BluesKaj> no , it's a 3d version , with a 6 sided cube which rotates with the gears on each face ...it's pretty cool actaullY
<BluesKaj> oops , he left too soon
<jb0694> BluesKaj: i'm here on my other pc... i'm jb0694 instead of jc0694 hahahaha
<BluesKaj> ok
<jc0694> BluesKaj: can't get fglrxgears to run by typing at prompt... i can run glxgears and it's still no good ~28 fps at full screen
<BluesKaj> well jc0694 , I'm sorry ..can't think of anything else atm
<jc0694> BluesKaj: could the correct drivers be installed and that's just the best an x1200 can do with glxgears... it's just that everybody else gets way faster fps...
<Guest9350> hello comrades
<BluesKaj> jc0694, it depends on your card . if others using the same card are gettigng faster fps then there is definitely a problem
<jc0694> BluesKaj: ya... they are... like 10x faster (~300 fps)... it's a really simple 2d animation... it should do much better... well thanks for all your help though
<BluesKaj> jc0694, there is one thing you can do ...remove all the othe ati stuff listed in synaptic except the diver you just installed
<BluesKaj> dunno why there's so much bagage with ati cards
<jc0694> BluesKaj: ok... i'll try that tonite...
<BluesKaj> errnads to do ...bbl
<Guest64034> hi i've problems with kde4.4 compositing and fglrx
<Guest64034> fglrx is enabeld and running, direct rendering yes
<Guest64034> but kde systemsettings says compositing is not available
<Guest64034> maybe i need any extensions/options in my xorg.conf?
<Guest64034> my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m6a5dd548
<toxygeneb> hi folks. can anyone help please? in system setting when trying to edit details on the password & user account section i get the error "your admin has disallowed changing your image".  how do i give myself permission?
<barberb> you ther toxy?
<georg> do you know an alternative to amarok2?
<chashall> i like rythmbox, i think its a bit easier
<georg> rythmbox: gtk :(
<chashall> ?
<badipod> Banshee?
<georg> Banshee: gtk
<badipod> Oh it has to be a qt app?
<chashall> also songbird but it a bit resource heavy
<maco> vlc?
<badipod> Amarok1.4
<maco> vlc is qt
<chashall> hi maco
<georg> vlc is to small
<georg> i migrated from amarok1 (backport) to amarok2
<georg> to find out that it is quite useless with really big collections
<georg> and even ugly
<badipod> Then migrate back
<chashall> i have a 70g collection and it took near 3 hours for amarok2 to scan it
<badipod> :o
<georg> amarok1 is going to get old
<georg> cover download does not work anymore
<georg> bugs with dcop
<badipod> I don't understand why you won't use a gtk app
<badipod> If you want to be this picky, don't expec many alternatives to turn up
<georg> i am currently testing exaile and rythmbox in  virtual machines
<chashall> could someone guide me to instructions to make kmail decrypt gpg mail?
<georg> but i thought maybe i am missing something , so why don't ask
<badipod> Sec
<badipod> Well you might try Juk as well
<badipod> But idk
<georg> chashall: did you already setup gpg
<chashall> georg, no i exported my key from my mint install and am now trying to get it into this kubuntu install
<chashall> i am unsure on the process
<chashall> i double clicked the .asc key and now kmail ask's for pass phrase but doesnt decrypt the mail
<chashall> when i do gpg --list-keys
<chashall>  it gives me errors in lines 243 and 244, i am a bit olost
<georg> i'm not an expert myself but I don't think it is a kmail problem
<chashall> i believe that to be an accurate assesment, i just dont know where to start, google for once is being confusing
<chashall> i sued passwords and encryption tool in ubuntu to create the key, then exported it, i guess what i need to know is how to import it into this enviroment
<zaqs> hi
<EricInBNE> how do i re-enable system shutdown from K Menu? Mine disappeared.
<georg> did you try to import it with kgpg
<georg> ?
<zaqs> EricInBNE: do you use kdm ?
<EricInBNE> zaqs, i think so
<EricInBNE> i have autologin so i dont usually see my DM
<chashall> kgpg doesnt seem to want to start properly, i flashes on the screen for a few seconds then exits, not sure what to do, i just dont want to break things fussing around, ill give it one more go
<zaqs> Ok, then i dont no, sorry
<EricInBNE> zaqs, why if I have gdm that is a known issue?
<chashall> well it showed up on task bar for 7 seconds then went away, hmm
<EricInBNE> pretty sure the option jsut disappeared one day for me after an apt-update
<EricInBNE> logging out brb
<zaqs> EricInBNE: yes, lets use kdm!
<ToxinPowe__> EricInBNE: its a know issue, if you have gdm+KDE yes
<ToxinPowe__> with KDM works fine
<EricInBNE> yep im running gdm
<zaqs> :)
<EricInBNE> how do i change that.
<zaqs> vim /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<chashall> georg, ill try uninstalling and re-installing it maybe it has a hitch
<ToxinPowe__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<zaqs> and write kdm path
<chashall> you triggered a thought thank you
<chashall> can anyone help me troubleshoot gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/shane/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<jc0694> what is the best c programming language package available to download for free?
<Pici> chashall: chmod 600 /home/shane/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<badipod> jc0694: Huh?
<georg> chshall: ls -la /home/shane/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<badipod> A text editor + gcc works well
<jc0694> gcc? can i download that from synaptic?
<georg> badipod: don't forget ld
<ToxinPowe__> xD
<badipod> jc0694: You probably alread have it
<badipod> Not sure though
<georg> jc0694: what do you want to do?
<jc0694> need to start writing c programs for school... essentially all i need is a compiler
<badipod> Yeah, text editor + gcc + ld
<jc0694> what is ld?
<badipod> For linking libs in and stuff iirc
<Pici> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<badipod> ah, ubottu
<georg> jc0694: ld is a linker
<badipod> XD
<Pici> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<babalu> hello, in some folders, i can't do 'cat *', how can i correct that? "cat: invalid option -- 'N' Try `cat --help' for more information."
<jc0694> ya it says gcc is installed in synaptic... how do i run gcc?
<badipod> Open a terminal and type gcc
<georg> gcc helloworld.c -o helloworld
 * badipod nods
<jc0694> does the gcc have a debugger in it too?
<badipod> No
<georg> the tool is called gdb and sucks
<badipod> You can use gdb
<badipod> Aw gdb's not that bad
<jc0694> is that it... gdb is the only compiler/debugger that's free?
<georg> i you had to to use visual studio with c#  and come back to gdb...
<badipod> I don't know of any other debuggers
<georg> gdb is the only linux debugger i know too, but there are frontends (ddd, insight)
<jc0694> synaptic says gdb is installed... just type gdb at prompt to open?
<badipod> gdb programname
<georg> you may need to add debug information during compile
<badipod> Oh yeah
<georg> i think you need to pass  -g to gcc
<badipod> Add -g to the end of your gcc foobar.c ... line
<jc0694> i just want to start with a blank screen in the debugger and i will code as i go... can i do it this way?
<jc0694> for now i just want to open the gui to get a feel for the menu and layout
<georg> the way is: write code, compile it, execute it
<georg> if execution fails you may debug
<georg> for all steps you need different programs (or use an ide like eclipse cdt)
<chashall> does anyone have knowledge and time to trouble shoot why kgpg will not run on my system?
<jc0694> is there anything like visual MS visual C++ but for linux?
<jc0694> that's what i'm looking for... where the editor/compiler/debugger are all wrapped into 1 gui interface
<jc0694> hello?
<georg>  where the editor/compiler/debugger: this thing is called ide (integrated development environment)
<chashall> ls
<chashall> mt sorry
<chashall> ls -al
<chashall> dang
<jc0694> right... i'm a noob at this forgive me... so GCC does not have an IDEE correct... but GDB does right?
<markus__> jc0694: kdevelop?
<zaqs> jc0694: qtcreator ?
<jc0694> i really want to learn to use GCC but i need something with an integrated development environement (IDE)... so you are saying that GDB does have an IDE correct?
<baddog> no
<baddog> gdb doesn't have an IDE
<Peace-> Hola :)
<jc0694> so what does have an IDE for linux?
<baddog> Eclipse
<zaqs> qtcreator
<baddog> KDevelop
<zaqs> :)
<jc0694> what's the best one for a noob but also one i won't grow out of too quickly?
<markus__> I started to use kdevelop lately and it rocks!
<markus__> has everything you need
<NeKit> Installer don't see any partitions, what can be cause of this?
<jc0694> does KDevelop support fortran... it would be nice to have an IDE that can support either fortran or C... is that possible?
<markus__> now you want fortran????
<baddog> o_O
<jc0694> i may have to code in either language... welcome to the world of computational geophysics/applied mathematicss hahahahaha
<markus__> no and it can't pl/1 :-(((((
<markus__> and no cobol... sorry
<baddog> http://www.kdevelop.org/mediawiki/index.php/How_to_use_Intel_fortran_compiler
<baddog> There you go
<jc0694> markus__: does kdevelop support fortran and C?
<baddog> yes
<jc0694> baddog: i'm downloading it now through synaptic... it's just the one called "kproject" right... everything should be included w/ that package
<baddog> er
<jc0694> *kdevelop
<baddog> yrah
<baddog> yeah*
<baddog> ;)
<jc0694> ... not kproject... i mean kdevelop
<baddog> mmm
<ToxinPowe__> Kdevelop uses C, and for python?
<baddog> eh?
<ToxinPowe__> is there any "IDE" for python?
<ToxinPowe__> just curious :s
<baddog> there's IDLE I think
<ToxinPowe__> ok
<baddog> Or maybe I have the name wrong
<baddog> http://eric-ide.python-projects.org/
<ToxinPowe__> IDLE is the Python IDE built with the tkinter GUI toolkit.
<ToxinPowe__> thx
<baddog> oh there you go
<baddog> :
<baddog> :P
<jc0694> guys... just want to say a big thanks for all the help
<jc0694> are u all paid to do this or you help everybody here out of the goodness of your heart?
<babalu> how can i resintall kate using apt-get so that the indenters and highlighting files get reset?
<baddog> jc0694, no pa
<baddog> pay*
<baddog> :P
<baddog> babalu, just apt-get remove doesn't work?
<baddog> You could try apt-get purge
<markus__> For me its just the love of linux. And I receive a lot of help too
<ToxinPowe__> cd .kde/share/apps and delete kate folder?
<jc0694> wow...
<babalu> ToxinPowe__: but the files that are used, are they in .kde/share/apps, or in /usr/share/apps, or in /usr/kde4/share/apps?
<baddog> there's not much in ~/.kde/share/apps
<baddog> I think you should just do a purge
<baddog> apt-get purge kate
<baddog> That should remove more or less all traces of kate from your system
<babalu> ok thanks
<jc0694> one more question for somebody... i'm trying to get a program to run from my kmenu.  i can run this program fine by typing "./matlab" but can't seem to get this to work from the kmenu... any ideas?
<babalu> jc0694: why don't you run it using krunner?
<jc0694> babalu: i was hoping to add it to kmenu by right clicking on kicker --> menu editor --> new item.  i've set this up and i even have the icon showing but it won't run... i can only get matlab to execute when i'm in the right diretory and typing "./matlab"
<jc0694> but for some reason typing the path to the launcher in the menu editor fails
<pucko-> jc0694: you need to run it as matlab -desktop (or something like that)
<pucko-> do a matlab --help to check
<pucko-> yep, "matlab -desktop" works.
<jc0694> so if the launcher is located in /usr/bin/matlab/bin/ then in would type:  /usr/bin/matlab/bin/"matlab -desktop" as the command under the general tab in the menu editor to launch it from kmenu?
<jc0694> i shouldn't need to select any advanced options should i?
<pucko-> jc0694: just lose the quotation marks
<jc0694> pucko-: that's what funny, i don't get an error and matlab appears to run but then it just disappears... i can only get it to run from a konsole window... even if i use dolphin and find the executable and click on it, it will only act like it's going to launch but won't launch
<jc0694> pucko-: i saw on the advanced options that you can run in a terminal... would that work?
<pucko-> try run it in krunner (alt+f2). matlab -desktop makes it start when not run from a terminal
<pucko-> jc0694, yes, but you get an ugly terminal
<jc0694> ugly terminal?
<pucko-> run from terminal just means it opens a terminal and runs a command in it. but you don't want it to open a terminal, right?
<jc0694> does the same thing... appears to run... the matlab icon starts to run in the tray below, but then it just exits and stops running.  same thing happens any other way except why i physically open a konsole, change directory to launcher and type "./matlab" that's the only way matlab will launch (and stay launched)
<pucko-> ok. i think I know what's wrong
<pucko-> you probably just need to quote it.. so: "/usr/local/matlab/bin/matlab -desktop" (or whereever your matlab binary is)
<jc0694> hmmm ok.. let me try
<kubian> did u specify in advance the work path?
<jc0694> ok... that's what i'm confused about... i haven't specified anything in the work path... only put the full path and filename in the command space under the general tab.  do i need to specify a work path?
<chashall> is there a way to export my secret gpg key and public to one file and then import them into another linux installation
<kubian> worth trying
<pucko-> jc0694: not really. but you could probably set it to your home-dir or something like that.
<pucko-> or just leave it
<jc0694> i'm really confused with the menu editor... when i completely delete everything from the command input box and save it, then go and launch it from the kmenu, it still opens up matlab in the system tray... i would expect it to give an error since i have deleted the path to the launcher????
<kubian> jc0694: set the work path to where you run ./matlab
<kubian> you should save the cganges
<kubian> changes
<jc0694> do changes made to the menu editor go into effect immediately?  i've completely deleted all paths to the launcher in the menu editor but when i go to kmenu and lauch the icon i created days ago it still seems to know where the launcher is because matlab launches in the system tray (but then closes)
<jc0694> but like i said, i completely deleted all references to the path of the launcher in the menu editor???
<iconmefisto> you could try running in a terminal: kbuildsycoca4
<jc0694> iconmefisto: what that comment for me?
<iconmefisto> kbuildsycoca4 will (re)build the kde system configuration cache
<iconmefisto> jc0694: yes
<aperson> what is /usr/lib/silicon and why might it be taking up 34% of my cpu?
<iconmefisto> sometimes changes to the menu take a while to show up
<comedit> is it not 34% of your cup since it is silicone ?
<comedit> instead of cpu :
<jc0694> ok... hmmmmmmmm... i know that if i change the name it will shop up immediately... but when i change the path, it doesn't seem to see it... i'll try what you say
<comedit> now serious i have had a crash with my mail somehow
<comedit> luckily Ibackup each night
<comedit> but when I try to resore my dimap folder the following happens
<babalu> how can i use setxkbmap so that alt gr + e gives the letter f (that would be helpful for someone who has no more letter 'f' on his keyboard)
<comedit> all the diffrent folder dissapear as soon as kontacts starts (litterly see them being deleted when I look in dolphin
<comedit> once kontact starts
<comedit> now I thought maybe restoring the complte .kde folder might do the trick but i don't feel confident in doing this
<jc0694> that just makes no sense... why would matlab only be able to be launched by typing "./matlab"?  it's almost like it can only be launched from konsole. if a program can only be launched from konsole would it ever be possible to try and get it to run from the kmenu?
<comedit> can anybody give me advice on this
<iconmefisto> comedit: advice on what? restoring the .kde folder from a backup?
<user1> amarok asks for kde wallet. how to make amarok ignore it for ever?
<iconmefisto> user1: you could disable kwallet altogether, from systemsettings
<chashall> is there a way to reset task bar, i have inadvertantly deleted it
<user1> iconmefisto:  thx
<iconmefisto> chashall: right-click desktop, add panel (make sure widgets are not locked)
<thoeger> Goodmorning channel... have a problem with K/Ubuntu (Ubuntu with Kubuntu-desktop installed)... When I mount my iPod Nano in Dolphin, it shows up fine in both gnome- and KDE-based players - but I cannot write to device. Playing music from it goes fine. Any idea what can be up?
<eeos> hi there .... what is the deault SIP phone for kde on kubuntu? twinkle does not appear to work properly anymore, and kopete does not have support for SIP
<eeos> kde434 on kubuntu 910 64 bit
<maco> im not actually sure we have one...
<maco> i thought kopete did sip though
<maco> isnt msn sip?
<eeos> maco: I do not know anything about msn
<maco> i thought msn's voice chat thingy was the sip protocol so any client that can do msn voice could do sip (and i think kopete does both yahoo and msn voice)
<eeos> maco: I know it does yahoo ....
<maco> im actually a pidgin user, so i'm talking "i think i heard before..." not "i've personally used..."
<eeos> maco: it seem strange it does not do SIP .... since it is the most important standard for business audio communication out there ....
<eeos> maco: ok .... is pidgin better than kopete?
<iconmefisto> !info kphone
<ubottu> kphone (source: kphone): Voice over IP (VoIP) phone application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2-6ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 418 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<maco> iconmefisto: oooh you're helpful :)
<iconmefisto> is kphone kde3?
<eeos> iconmefisto: kphone has not been maintained for two geological eras .... at least
<maco> yes
<maco> depends on qt3
<maco> pidgin is a gtk app. it doesnt do sip either though. it does jingle, ie. jabber's a/v extensions like used for google chat
<maco> (so does empathy, which is gnome's IM client)
<maco> ive only used empathy and skype for voice/video
<eeos> maco: so the only real alternative here is ekiga?
<maco> or wengophone
<maco> wengophone is qt
<maco> and sip
<maco> i think it has a new name, but i forget
<maco> remember that you have to do "fun" things to firewalls to make sip work that you dont need to do for jingle or skype
<eeos> maco: qute .... but again, development seems to have stopped
<maco> stopped or just continued under a new name?
<iconmefisto> qutecom is the new name for wengophone
<eeos> maco: well, tiwnkle used to work pretty well without any problem .... you just use NAT
<maco> http://www.qutecom.org/
<maco> er i thought it was you just *dont* use NAT
<maco> NAT is what gets in the way. have to set up a bunch of port forwarding and such to talk to people who arent on your LAN. blah. i got wengophone to work once and ekiga to work never
<eeos> maco: why?
<maco> because if you're behind a NAT i cant connect to your machine for SIP?
<maco> unless you setup your NAT to forward that port number to your machine
<eeos> maco: I got eveything to work fine using NAT ....ekiga, twinkle, skype .... you name it
<maco> were you and the other person on the same lan?
<maco> skype does special things to bypass NAT
<eeos> maco: why do you want to use any virtual communication tool with someone in your room?
<eeos> maco: we use those tool commercially ....
<eeos> maco: s/tool/tools
<maco> heh you can be in dfferent rooms on the same lan ... could be someone down the hall or something
<eeos> maco: to talk to customers across Europe .... and suppliers across the world
<maco> wow
<maco> computer-to-computer? or computer-to-POTS?
<eeos> maco: never had any problem  .... but after the last round of updates to 910 twinkle stopped working alltogether .... and substantial problems with audio
<maco> now i want to know how the heck you got sip to work without port forwarding
<eeos> maco: do you have a phone number?
<maco> for sip? no
<maco> i was trying to call one sip account to another
<eeos> maco: no, any phone number that can be called
<maco> and my computer would try to reach my friend's computer, and itd hit my friend's router, and since it was a nat, itd stop my computer from connecting to my friend's computer
<maco> ok i never tried using sip-to-pots
<maco> i was talking about computer-to-computer calling
<maco> no physical phones involved, my-nat'd-computer to his-nat'd-computer. that fails.
<eeos> maco: well, it works the same way really .... but audio may be worse some time .... dpeends on quality of lines between points
<maco> (and is the reason i cant wait for ipv4 to gtfo so we can get all that ipv6 end-to-end loveliness!)
<SJr> How do I change what applications load on startup, I want to get rid of knetworkmanager, and go with nm-applet
<Empty_foo> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iconmefisto> SJr: if you install nm-applet I think that will remove knetworkmanager anyway
<SJr> nope
<SJr> they are both there
<SJr> and I'd like to change the startup
<eeos> maco: not having a working stable SIP is a big hole
<maco> write one?
<maco> i dont have access to change the seeds, and if i did, if there's nothing for me to mark as "include in default install" on the seeds, that doesnt help anyway
<iconmefisto> SJr: try editing /usr/share/autostart/kde4-knetworkmanager-autostart.desktop
<SJr> Thanks
<SJr> And if I want something run when my network comes up
<iconmefisto> SJr: in systemsettings, advanced tab, there is autostart. or you could create a script and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<SJr> Yeah I figured that one out thanks :)
<eeos> maco: no of course, but the point is that is somehting very important missing if we want to make kubuntu usable to business users as well ....
<eeos> wow http://vimeo.com/groups/beyondthestill/
#kubuntu 2010-01-19
<Zhenya> hi guys, anyone here have an android phone and have succesfully run gmoteserver on their install?
<jc0694> anybody here have an x1200 gfx card?
<APERSON> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jc0694> i can't figure out why glxgears is giving bad frame rates... i'd like somebody to look at my xorg.conf file and tell me if it looks ok... mine looks awfully short compared to some people
<Fanfare[afk]> jc0694: what chip/driver do u use?
<jc0694> x1200
<Fanfare[afk]> jc0694: i dont know x1200 who is the vendor of the chip? nvidia/ati/intel/...
<jc0694> ati
<jc0694> radeon
<Fanfare[afk]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<tamran> howdy all, I've got Kubuntu 9.10 installed and I'm finding the gtk2 apps all have bigger fonts than the kde ones.  Is there any way to change this?  Keep in mind, I've been all over the menus and settings (yes I found the settings for gtk fonts).
<tamran> it seems like half the font types in gnome apps under kde look just right, but things like pop up menus are about 30% larger
<tamran> I've also found what appears to be the best solution: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=502925#c24  ... however, I have no idea where the fonts are in kubuntu???
<tamran> gconftool-2 -t float --set <FONT DIRECTORY??> 96
<newuser> i have just installed ubuntu... i have 4 monitors and don't know how to get them all to work... any suggestions
<tamran> newuser: 4 monitors on one machine?  SWEET!
<tamran> newuser: what happens when you right click on the desktop background?  Is there a spot for graphics settings?
<tamran> newuser: I think I can help you for kde, but I forgot for gnome
<newuser> its my first time installing this... i have it on my laptop but decided to put it on my desktop... now only one monitor works with it
<newuser> should i switch to kde
<newuser> is that what i have to do?
<newuser> in windows it works fine... but trying to migrate to linux
<kernco> newuser: If you have an nvidia card, you can use nvidia-settings to set up multi monitor support.
<newuser> yes i have nvidia cards
<newuser> but i didn't install the drivers... just using what is defaulted
<newuser> i don't know how to go to the settings for the nvida cards
<tamran> newuser: well, kubuntu is a kde version of the ubuntu distro
<kernco> You should install the proprietary drivers
<Fanfare[afk]> newuser use binary driver for twinview!
<kernco> and then run the "nvidia-settings" command from a terminal or alt+f2
<tamran> newuser: kernco is correct
<newuser> o.k. will give that a try... my problem is i don't even know how to manuever through this thing
<newuser> so i install the driver for twinview
<newuser> and that should do it
<Fanfare[afk]> newuser: make sure u have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Fanfare[afk]> then run jockey-kde to install binary driver
<newuser> ok... what does the restriced extras do?
<Fanfare[afk]> holds binary drivers...
<newuser> what is the differnce between kubuntu and ubuntu
<tamran> newuser: it's scary at first, I did a linux install just this week and it was the first time in 3 years using Linux full time ... I forgot so much.  It will come though.  Assuming you don't have hardware conflicts, you may end up really really liking it :)
<tamran> newuser: definitely check out the links on the ubuntu page, I'm certain there's a tutorial there somewhere
<newuser> i hope so i feel so lost :(
<Fanfare[afk]> newuser: KDEubuntu
<newuser> is kde better?
<kernco> It's a preference
<tamran> newuser: kde has more newbie features imho
<kernco> Since you're in #kubuntu you're probably going to get a biased answer ;)
<tamran> lol!
<tamran> true
<tamran> newuser: also check out #ubuntu in these forums
<newuser> lol... i will try installing that one instead
<Fanfare[afk]> gnome/kde/xfce/whatever its a question of choice!
<tamran> newuser: there's WAY more people on that channel and matches the install disc you used
<tamran> newuser: kde vs gnome is simply the graphics setup
<newuser> so i take it ubuntu uses gnome
<tamran> newuser: right, ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xfce
<Fanfare[afk]> newuser: correct ubuntu = GNOME, Kubuntu = KDE, Xubuntu = XFCE
<Fanfare[afk]> lol
<tamran> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/
<newuser> you know i have a problem setting up my wireless printer on this thing... it isntalled the incorret drivesrs...i have a samsung 315w
<tamran> hehe, at least we are consistant Fanfare[afk] :P
<newuser> but when i do a test print it says incorrect driver
<tamran> newuser: how computer adept are you?
<Fanfare[afk]> do u use jockey-kde
<newuser> im good with windows bad with linux
<newuser> no i haven't used jockey-kde
<newuser> i guess i must install that
<tamran> newuser: go to menu on top left bar, go to system (I think) and find "hardware drivers"
<tamran> newuser: that "hardware drivers" icon is jockey
<tamran> jockey-kde is for kde
<tamran> you're using gnome
<newuser> yes on this one i am
<newuser> i didn't know about kde
<tamran> and jockey should be installed by default
<tamran> check out kde.org
<tamran> and gnome.org
<tamran> find the links to "screenshots"
<tamran> you can also just install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<jc0694> i want to install the binary ati fglrx drivers for my gfx card instead of the open source drivers that come with kubuntu... how do i make certain that i have uninstalled ALL open source drivers associated w/ my gfx card?
<tamran> newuser: the reason I asked how adept you were, may I reccomend you (just once) try a gentoo install.  I did one of those back in 2002 or so and I learned a ton.  Of course ubuntu is much different, but you'll understand much more deeply what the hell is going on
<tamran> jc0694: did you click the "hardware drivers" icon?
<tamran> jc0694: it is in the menu
<tamran> applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<jc0694> i'm using synaptic... how do i do it in synaptic?
<newuser> a gentoo install... where would i get that one?
<jc0694> there's something wrong with the hardware drivers menu... it's not working properly and doesn't show me all drivers installed
<newuser> i looked in the hardware drivers and nothing is in there
<tamran> newuser: www.gentoo.org  ... now keep in mind, I only suggest such a thing if you've got (literaally) days of time and REALLY want to know how the linux stuff works.  It makes you compile everything from scratch and modify all the config files by hand
<tamran> newuser: after you get the gist of it, re-install Ubuntu :)
<tamran> newuser: or you can do it in a virtual window
<tamran> newuser: using Gentoo long term becomes a pain because you're constantly tweaking and compiling
<newuser> is there instructions on how to install and compile everything?
<tamran> newuser: yeah, it's like a hand-holding step by step doc
<newuser> ok will have to try that one out later in the week
<tamran> newuser: I'm signing off now but I hope you get all your stuff working. :)
<tamran> take care
<jc0694> need to install the fglrx drivers for my gfx card but need to make sure the open source drivers are completely removed... i've tried to go to kmenu -->applications --> system --> drivers but that gui isn't working... help anybody?
<jc0694> ????
<newuser> thanks for your help
<jc0694> when most people give a glxgears fps are they in the default windowed mode or full screen?
<APERSON> is there a way to set amarok's keyboard shortcuts as global?
<iconmefisto> jc0694: why did you want to use fglrx instead of the open source ati driver?
<jc0694> iconmefisto:  because the open source drivers are giving me bad fps with glxgears
<jc0694> icoonmefisto: u there?
<moleman> i'm running 4.3.4 and i'm finding that my kde (all of the 4.3's) is very slow and responding... is there any obvious things i can check/change to make this thing feel faster
<james_l> Are you running firefox with a lot of flash? (That's frankly my number one slowdown on Kubuntu.)
<moleman> nah
<moleman> i switched to chromium because it felt faster than firefo
<moleman> x
<moleman> but either or, same diff
<jc0694> i need to install the fglrx drivers for my ati driver card instead of the open source drivers but i need to completely remove all of the original open source drivers... anybody know how to do this?
<james_l> (I don't know specifics about your system moleman, so I'm just guessing here) It could be compositing, try turning that off (keyboard shortcut, should be shift-alt-F12, if I recall correctly)
<moleman> killall plasma-desktop
<moleman> helps
<moleman> :)
<james_l> I suppose that would, you running lots of widgets or something?
<moleman> umm
<moleman> only a couple on my panel, k button, task bar, system tray and new device notifier, and that quick folder one,... i forget what it's called
<james_l> Shouldn't be any issue there. I've seen that happen a few times, especially on my computer that wasn't a new install.
<james_l> Nvidia card, by chance?
<moleman> i wish
<moleman> stupid ati
<moleman>  glxinfo
<moleman>  name of display: :0.0
<moleman>  display: :0  screen: 0
<moleman>  direct rendering: Yes
<moleman>  server glx vendor string: SGI
<FloodBotK3> moleman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moleman>  server glx version string: 1.2
<moleman> ooops
<moleman> i don't think fglrx works with this card
<james_l> What's your xorg version?
<moleman> Version: 1:7.4+3ubuntu10
<moleman> top doesn't show any extraordinary processing
<moleman> has 2GB ram
<moleman> james_l: thanks for your help
<james_l> Can't see anything to explain it. (All my problems had been due to nvidia (or *really* old computers), or some of the exotic widgets.) Sorry I couldn't help more.
<moleman> james_l: i removed the default application launcher menu and replaced it with the menu based one
<james_l> That fixed it?
<moleman> yeah man
<moleman> thanks
<moleman> must be crashing out or something
<happy_> how do I do something for each entry in a map?
<happy_> oops
<happy_> wrong chan :-)
<james_l> I hadn't even noticed that there were two options for that. Good to know for the future.
<moleman> i find kde still "laggy"
<moleman> but that just fixed the main slowdown i was having
<Duskao> hello?
<Duskao> Can anyone tell me how to enable a popup in konqueror for a single web page?
<Duskao> I'm new to KDE
<Duskao> is anyone there?
<Dusque> hello?
<Dusque> anybody there?
<happy_> hi
<esk4y> i'm getting no mouse with ioQuake based games it appears.  (Nexuiz, WOP, urbanterror).  I turned off compositing but that didn't work.  Any ideas?
<esk4y> also, checked my system logs and nothing stands out or mention of mouse.  btw, this is kubutu 64bit karmic
<Dusque> I'm trying to install sun-java6-jre but every time I try to, it isn't fully installing and the EULA isn't coming up? Can anyone help?
<Dusque> I'm also having issues installing the kubuntu-restricted-extras package, this is all through Kpackagekit
<werfact> Dusque: try to do with through console
<Dusque> haven't tried that yet. Duh I guess eh? trying to install OpenJDK java right now, if it doesn't work, then I'll try through the CL
<Dusque> brb
<eremite> Duksque, have you tried installing with Gnome and then installing kde AFTER?  Ubuntu with KDE is better than Kubuntu, imo.
<Duskao> k I'm back
<Duskao> ok, so java should work fine with konqueror right?
<eremite> Duskao: Konq isnt eally a good browser.  You should probably use FireFox if that's what you're used to already.  Much more powerful.
<iconmefisto> eremite: that's interesting what you say about ubuntu + kde. I'll have to try that. why is it better? ubuntu has better default settings, perhaps?
<Duskao> Whats wrong with konqueror? I really dislike FF
<eremite> iconmefisto: I honestly cant answer that.  Its just been my experience that Ubuntu with KDE instead of Kubuntu is always better.  You can change wich one to boot into, also.  I also have Open Box on this machine.
<eremite> All the same Ubuntu install.
<eremite> I can use Gnome, KDE or OpenBox by selecting which to use at the login screen.
<iconmefisto> eremite: well that's normal, no matter which way you install gnome, kde, open box, whatever
<eremite> Yes, but starting with Gnome it seems to always work more smoothly than starting with KDE or OB
<Duskao> That is actually how I was doing it before, but it seemed like there was always gnome overhead when i was running the KDE desktop. It was actually causing crashes and stuff.
<iconmefisto> I think I might do some testing in virtualbox and see how different the installs are
<Duskao> eremite to be honest, I prefer opera over either, but I am having issues with opening .deb files with it.
<fujimitsu> eremite: your way bloats the system with qt and gtk plus whatever openbox installs.. too many redundant apps. not to mention all the dependencies for each window manager
<Duskao> and using getdeb/playdeb
<eremite> fujimitsu: My machine can handle it, no problems.  None at all, except that Ubuntu Karmic is utter shii'te.
<Duskao> eremite why do you say karmic is ... not to your liking?
<fujimitsu> certainly not recommended
<fujimitsu> eremite
<eremite> No sound from mic or line-in via speakers, no sound in games, games are laggy (work perfect in Windows same machine), no detecting native screen resolution, freezing when hibernating ro sleeping and needs hard reset, etc.
<fujimitsu> sounds like default system configuration doesnt get along with your hardware
<Duskao> agreed.
<Duskao> what are you sys specs eremite?
<eremite> fujimitsu: It did with every other Ubuntu version.  -_-
<Duskao> did you upgrade or fresh install?
<eremite> It was an upgrade.  I know, I knoiw, dont need the lecture.  Already had it.
<Duskao> well, that is likely your problem. With all the overhead I'm amazed you have a working comp.
<Duskao> before you issue karmic a flop you should really try a fresh install.
<Duskao> wow, this channel is pretty quiet
<moonrock713> sure is
<Duskao> suppose thats a good thing. Not many issues then eh?
<eremite> You should see the Ubuntu channel.  Infested with complaints.  Scary.
<Duskao> Yeah, I have been there many times.
<Duskao> I got sick of Gnome, thats why I'm using Kubuntu now, but as I said I'm still new to KDE, but it's pretty nice once you get used to it. A few issues, but where arne't there? lol
<marwan_> Hello, I have the Yahoo on Kopete and pidgin is not working
<marwan_> any one can help
<Duskao> so it's not working on either kopete or pidgin?
<fujimitsu> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Duskao> marwan_ Kopete is a good client, it should work as long as you have all the info put in properly.
<fujimitsu> pidgin is not required nor is the default IM client for kubuntu
<fujimitsu> furthermore, they both do the same thing
<marwan_> yes i have it works fine with MSN
<marwan_> just fine but the Yahoo keep trying to log and then stops
<fujimitsu> so your problem is only with yahoo?.. maybe their site is down
<Duskao> have you tried logging in on yahoo?
<onishidato> how to make linux auto discover another computer on the wlan
<onishidato> how to make linux auto discover another computer on the wlan?
<onishidato> how to make linux auto discover another computer on the wlan?
<marwan_> yes i tried
<onishidato> how to make linux auto discover another computer on the wlan?
<marwan_> to log in Yahoo
<Duskao> did it work?
<marwan_> no
<marwan_> it did not work
<Duskao> thats probably your problem then. Sounds like their server is down.
<marwan_> i have 4 PC's with and all of them using Kopete and they are not working
<onishidato> how to make linux auto discover another computer on the wlan?
<marwan_> i am not sure if this is Problem in my PC
<marwan_> or other PC's i have
<Duskao> thats what I mean. it is probably a problem with yahoo right now.
<onishidato> how to make linux auto discover another computer on the wlan?
<onishidato> how to make linux auto discover another computer on the wlan?
<xjjk> onishidato: you only need to ask once... what do you mean "autodiscover"?
<xjjk> onishidato: autodiscover what and for what purpose?
<onishidato> for sharing the folder
<xjjk> onishidato: I'd use SCP/SFTP and avahi
<onishidato> like in Mac, when we open the root, we can see other computer which open the share folder
<xjjk> onishidato: startup dolphin
<xjjk> then in the URL bar
<xjjk> go to zeroconf:/
<xjjk> you should see "Remote disk (fish)"
<xjjk> hrm, actually, no you won't...
<onishidato> why?
<xjjk> onishidato: if you type fish://hostname.local into the URL bar, where hostname is the hostname of the remote machine
<xjjk> onishidato: Ubuntu doesn't setup ssh/sftp announcments by default
<onishidato> how can we set it up?
<xjjk> onishidato: just to verify, do you have an SSH server setup on the computer you want to copy from?
<onishidato> xjjk: i don't know, i'm new to computer
<neptunepink> plasma-desktop went to hell and wouldn't start. So what I did: mv .kde .kde_rocks; plasma-desktop; find .kde > /tmp/kill; rm -rf .kde; mv .kde_rocks .kde; cat /tmp/kill | xargs rm -v
<xjjk> neptunepink: that's sort of a weird way to start it...
<neptunepink> Except it broke other configs too. :/
<xjjk> neptunepink: yah, it tends to
<neptunepink> It should still have the per-app config though.
<xjjk> neptunepink: I'd backup only ~/.kde/config/share/config/plasma*
<xjjk> and then remove them
<xjjk> copy each back one by one till you find out whats causing the crashing
<xjjk> I'm going to guess it's an applet
<neptunepink> psh, too much effort. Though i did make a full backup of .kde
<xjjk> neptunepink: I think messing around with ~/.kde is too much effort, you mess with the settings of all other applications
<neptunepink> Getting rid of plasma* didn't fix it.
<xjjk> neptunepink: er, so you stopped plasma
<xjjk> removed those files
<xjjk> and started again?
<xjjk> if you remove while plasma is still running, it'll put the files back
<neptunepink> Plasma was kind enough to stop itself, actually. :P
<iconmefisto> make sure you're logged out of kde session when you restore files. then log in
<xjjk> haha, you probably want to verify that
<neptunepink> Perhaps it didn't. I didn't see the widgets anyways.
<xjjk> neptunepink: kquitapp plasma-desktop
<neptunepink> Why not killall -9?
<xjjk> neptunepink: that's not necessarily reliable
<xjjk> it may restart
<jb0694> i tried to install some new gfx card drivers and now kubuntu won't start... is there a way to revert back to the last working config (like in windows)?
<xjjk> jb0694: not really
<jb0694> so i'm screwed?
<neptunepink> I moved the plasma* to another directory; it still failed. It prints out a lot of, "QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2"
<jb0694> xjjk: so that's it... just have to reinstall the os?
<xjjk> neptunepink: aha, I had that problem... what theme are you using? qtcurve or something instead of oxygen?
<neptunepink> xjjk: Quite so!
<xjjk> neptunepink: switch back to oxygen
<xjjk> then start plasma
<xjjk> it'll work
<xjjk> also, delete /var/cache/kde*/plasma*
<xjjk> or something like that
<xjjk> plasma keeps a cache you need to delete
<xjjk> once plasma starts successfully, then switch back to your other theme
<jb0694> anybody help?  i installed the wrong gfx card drivers and now kubuntu won't start... do i have any options to revert every thing back the way it was?
<neptunepink> xjjk: There aren't any kde directories under /var/cache.
<neptunepink> ah, but perhaps in .kde
<xjjk> sorry, /var/tmp
<jb0694> anybody help?  i installed the wrong gfx card drivers and now kubuntu won't start... do i have any options to revert every thing back the way it was?
<aperson> !patience | jb0694
<ubottu> jb0694: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<neptunepink> That is where ~/.kde/cache-`hostname` points to.
<jb0694> all i want is a yes or no so i know what i'm in for... i'm not asking for a solution
<neptunepink> jb0694: Did you install the drivers using the package management?
<jb0694> yes... synaptic
<neptunepink> Do you remember what the packages were called?
<jb0694> neptunepink: yes, i unloaded radeon, radeonhd and installed xorg-driver-fglrx (there were a couple of dependant packages that were installed with it)
<neptunepink> jb0694: Undoing that is probably a good idea.
<neptunepink> xjjk: Semi-improvement. It loads the desktop, but freezes.
<xjjk> neptunepink: with a different theme, or with oxygen
<neptunepink> It shows the desktop background, and freezes I mean.
<neptunepink> Ah, do you mean plasma-theme?
<jb0694> neptunepink: but how can i undo it if the OS won't even load... i can't even get to the desktop... it just only get's to the kubuntu logo (has bad gfx artifacts) and then freezes
<xjjk> neptunepink: your KDE widget style
<neptunepink> jb0694: Do you know how to get to the grub menu? You keep hitting escape after turning on the computer.
<lordraptor> is anything gtk installed on kubuntu?
<neptunepink> And then select recovery-mode.
<jb0694> esc?  hmmmmm that didn't work...
<neptunepink> Be aggressive with it. You need to hit it a bunch of times between the BIOS logo and the kubuntu logo.
<jb0694> neptunepink: ok... i'm in there i think... i see something called xfix where it will try to auto repair gfx problems... should i try that?
<neptunepink> Yes.
<jb0694> neptunepink: and then resume normal boot?
<neptunepink> yeah.
<ratchet_> um... sorry to bother anyone but how do i change the read write acess on my backup drive? the option in propertys says that i dont have access rights to change the permishions
<jb0694> i think i'm screwed... it's hanging
<ratchet_> im on 9.10 btw
<iconmefisto> jb0694: you need to remove the fglrx driver
<jb0694> iconmefisto: should i select dpkg for repair a broken package?
<lordraptor> i dont even know howto use linux with hal but i know editing the fstab used to fix permissions on drives
<iconmefisto> jb0694: are you at the recovery mode menu?
<jb0694> yes
<ratchet_> i dont know anything about fstab
<iconmefisto> I think it's called "drop to root login" or something
<jb0694> drop to rooth shell prompt with networking?
<iconmefisto> yeah
<iconmefisto> once you get to a prompt: apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<iconmefisto> then type: apt-get autoremove
<jb0694> xorg-driver-fglrx also installed a couple of dependant packages... will it remove those too?
<iconmefisto>  apt-get autoremove   will remove the others
<jb0694> hmmm... it worked... should i reboot or try and install the radeon and radeonhd packages?
<iconmefisto> then I guess you should install the open source ati driver
<jb0694> can you tell me the exact package name for the radeonhd?
<iconmefisto> hang on
<iconmefisto> I think if you install xserver-xorg-video-ati it should get any other packages it needs, including the radeon ones
<iconmefisto> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<jb0694> done... restart?
<iconmefisto> yes
<iconmefisto> just type reboot
<lordraptor> ratchet_, /etc/fstab
<neptunepink> xjjk: plasma-desktop-appletsrc seems to be the cause.
<xjjk> neptunepink: interesting... shouldn't be too hard to just delete that and reconfigure everything
<neptunepink> I'm going to try editing it, actually.
<jb0694> you're the man once again! it worked *major sigh of relief*
<neptunepink> agh, my todo list is on that. >_>
<jb0694> no more experimenting
<iconmefisto> jb0694: ok, so your screen resolution is what it was before?
<jb0694> ya... looks the same
<neptunepink> Which has the most horribly ugly html, btw...
<jb0694> i think i'm just gonna have to settle for bad fps in glxgears... i have been doing research on my own and it appears that there are 3 possible drivers for my radeon card.  1) the open source drivers that come with the OS. 2) open source drivers that are fglrx. 3) propietary radeon drivers that are also fglrx.  i should be able to download (2) from the online repos right? which package is the fglrx drivers that are open source... i
<jb0694> thought the radeonhd were the opensource fglrx drivers?
<iconmefisto> apt-cache search xserver-xorg-video radeon    will show you the radeon drivers
<jb0694> iconmefisto: but which are the open source fglrx?  i thought the radeonhd was the opensource fglrx drivers?  is that right?
<iconmefisto> but I think when you install xserver-xorg-video-ati it chooses whether you need the radeon or radeonhd driver and installs the right one
<jb0694> hmmmm... the radeonhd drivers were actually not installed... just the standard radeon drivers
<iconmefisto> apt-cache show xserver-xorg-video-radeon         will show you info about the package
<iconmefisto> and do the same for xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<jb0694> iconmefisto: it doesn't say if the radeonhd is the open source fglrx driver... i know where i can get the closed source/proprietary fglrx radeon driver (from ATI's website) but there is supposed to be an open source fglrx driver... i don't know if that is the radeonhd
<iconmefisto> jb0694: have you tried the ati radeon guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<iconmefisto> or maybe this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#ATI%20%28fglrx%29
<jb0694> i've seen ur first link... it's tricksy
<jb0694> hello my preciousssss (that's my golum impersonation.... hahahahahha)
<faLUCE>  hi. I know this is off-topic but: where the version number of a software should be inserted? In the code or in a configuration file? thanks
<eeos> maco: ping
<maco> whats up?
<eeos> maco: hi there .... I checked but kopete in my installtion does not have a msn plugin .... I use 434 on kubuntu 910 64 bit
<eeos> maco: I am using version 0.80.2 that is the version that comes from the repository .... I thought I would tell you after yesterday chat
<maco> ok
<eeos> maco: so either is not in the repository, or there is no support in kopete, at least as packaged by kubuntu
<maco> ok
<maco> maybe that was the kde3 version that did it or something
<maco> *shrug* i dont use kopete as i think it's ugly
<maco> (yes, im that shallow about my software)
<james_l> Kopete has no problems with MSN at least for me using the amd64. (9.10)
<eeos> maco: why shallow?
<eeos> james_l: and how di you get the plugin?
<james_l> It should be there by default (and has been on all computers I've ever installed kubuntu on, en-i386 or en-amd64), I'm double checking the library it uses.
<eeos> james_l: the only MS related stuff my kopete accounts list shows are wlm and winpopup
<james_l> Check if you have libmsn0.1 installed? (It's not directly linked to kopete, but it's the only package with msn installed in my computer, I'll go check the plugin)
<eeos> james_l: yes, I have it
<james_l> Are any other protocols missing?
<eeos> james_l: nope
<james_l> ...
<eeos> james_l: I do not have a SIP plugin though .... but apparently nobody has (from yesterday evening conversation)
<james_l> D'oh
<james_l> WLM Messenger = MSN
<eeos> james_l: oh $§%§&!....
<eeos> james_l: thanks a lot .... someone was telling me to use the msn plugin as starting point, and see if it can be used for SIP
<james_l> Yeah, I went to type up all the accounts I had listed, then had a moment, of realizing there wasn't MSN, but it worked.
<eeos> james_l: forgot to mention msn = wlm
<eeos> james_l: thanks a lot for your help!
<james_l> So you don't have it?
<eeos> james_l: yes I do have the WLM
<james_l> I don't know much about the details of IM, but isn't Jabber (esp Google) more related to SIP?
<eeos> james_l: The person who told me about using MSN as a starting point for SIP forgot to mention that the plugin was actually WLM not MSN .... so I looked for MSN
<james_l> Glad I could help
<eeos> james_l: I do not know the jabber protocol at all, I thought it was a customised  xml based protocol
<eeos> james_l: what do you use for SIP?
<youyou1> 你们好啊
<michele> hola
<Mamarok> !es | michele
<ubottu> michele: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> oops,
<Mamarok> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mamarok> sorry
<michele> |list
<michele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<florian_> hallo :)
<florian_> anybody there?
<robin0800> 245 and counting
<pat|nG> 3hrs left i can get my new notebook...can't wait for kubuntu to be installed
<pat|nG> weeeeeeeee
<_StefanS_> hello..
<_StefanS_> on karmic with kde 4.4rc1, is there any way to allow be to change the date/time ? All i get is some information in the top saying that I'm not allowed to save the konfiguration
<ubuntu_> italian fo ubuntu, please?
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubuntu_> thanku so much
<ubuntu__> Hello
<MrHedgehog> Hello
<MrHedgehog> Anyone finn in there?
<Pici> !fi | perhaps
<ubottu> perhaps: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<MrHedgehog> thanks!
<HerraSiili> Tere
<Benkinooby> hi everybody, is someone familiar with recording radio streams? what i want: record a radion stream, and save it to mp3 (so far no problem). but what i want, is to safe the stream into different files, whenever a new song or part of the program comes.
<Benkinooby> radion = radio
<Benkinooby> i was used to do it with clipinc under windows, but now i want to be with kubuntu
<ma> qualcuno parla italiano qui?
<Pici> !it | ma
<ubottu> ma: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ma> pici  grazie e scusate
<Benkinooby> oh, i think vlc is doing it automatically :D tooo nice
<Benkinooby> i have to test, what vlc does, when different programparts are in the same "record"
<otswim> hi, i removed the share/apps/katepart folder in order to get a clean one, but when i reinstalled kate, it did not come back, what can i do?
<Benkinooby> lc does not separate.. going to try streamripper
<Benkinooby> otswim: is it a problem, when it is missing?
<otswim> Benkinooby: yes, it's where all the highlighting and indenter files are
<Benkinooby> streamripper does toe job :D
<Benkinooby> the
<otswim> Benkinooby: ?
<Benkinooby> otswim: i am googling... maybe reinstall kate?
<agnese> #ubuntu-it
<agnese> ups
<agnese> sorry, wrong
<otswim> Benkinooby: i've already purged it and reinstalled it
<Benkinooby> otswim: didn't help?
<otswim> Benkinooby: no :(
<Benkinooby> otswim: i case, i can send you my folder
<Benkinooby> otswim: quick & dirty
<otswim> Benkinooby: too dirty :p
<Benkinooby> otswim: just create the folder by hand... maybe it get's populated automatically
<otswim> Benkinooby: automatically after doing what?
<Benkinooby> otswim: when you create it, maybe it will be filled
<otswim> Benkinooby: that would be too easy :)
<Benkinooby> otswim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/173283
<Benkinooby> otswim: similar problem...
<otswim> Benkinooby: no i don't really have a bug, i removed katepart by hand
<Benkinooby> otswim: there is also a kate channel on freenode, maybe you try your luck there
<Benkinooby> otswim: i know, but the problem, a missing folder, is the same, so the solution should be the same too
<Benkinooby> otswim: i checked out to wich package this folder belongs
<Benkinooby> otswim: type "dpkg -S katepart" to your cli
<batiste> Hello
<otswim> kdelibs-data and kdelibs5-data thanks :)
<batiste> What is the proper way of doing that now : http://lukeplant.me.uk/blog/posts/django-admin-hack-fields-varying-with-user-permissions/
<batiste> I want to disable some fields if the user doesn't have some permissions...
<batiste> Sorry wrong channeø
<Benkinooby> otswim: did it help?
<otswim> Benkinooby: yes thanks a lot
<Benkinooby> otswim: no problem :D
<jimmy51_> is there a a quick way to download and install a ton of fonts?
<jimmy51_> a giant "fonts" package or something  similar?
<jimmy51_> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Mannequin> hi. any ideas why I still have Firefox 3.0.x even after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10?
<Mannequin> * Kubuntu
<michel> hi
<michel> firefox is using ugly fonts, though i set gtk themes and styles to Qt Curve. anyone here knowing of the solution?=)
<ilumi> sup
<ilumi> sup
<michel> are my messages displayed?
<simion314> muchel yes
<przemo_one> hi
<alexander_> hallo, jemand hier?
<markus___> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joaquin> helo
 * genii sips and ponders the 9-second Hello
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<resno> i have a problem with unmet dependencies on  kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4. how can i rollback to the previous version
<TheAncientGoat> Heh. Amarok keeps on segfaulting at launch + my notification panels dont want to dissapear nor do my normal panels want to autohide anymore :\
<TheAncientGoat> Guess I should blame fancytasks for breaking something
<pat|nG> i downloaded kubuntu 9.10 if i'll install it and after it is finish from installing can i use it directly?
<resno> i have a problem with unmet dependencies on  kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4. how can i rollback to the previous version
<genii> resno: There is no "rollback feature"
<resno> genii: so how do i get it working again?
<genii> resno: Which Kubuntu version are you using, and which repositories?
<genii> (please use pastebin if needed)
<resno> genii: i am using 9.08?
<resno> i have not updated to the recent 9.10
<genii> resno: Likely then 9.04 (Jaunty). From Konsole, what is result of command: lsb_release -r
<resno> genii: indeed 9.04
<resno> http://dpaste.com/147503/
<resno> is that the correct listing?
<genii> resno: Please use pastebin website to show contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> resno: Also if possible to show us the exact errors you are getting
<genii> Work, I'll be back in a few minutes
<resno> http://pastebin.com/d45152260 genii
<genii> resno: I would suggest to enable backports by uncommenting lines 40 and 41 (for this you can from Alt-F2 run: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list) and then to try again the updates
<genii> resno: uncommenting means to remove the # at beginning of the line
<resno> genii: ok. one sec.
<resno> genii: should i just apt-get install -f?
<genii> resno: I would first try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade                       to see if it will just get the unresolved stuff from backports repository
<resno> genii: thats a no go
<resno> would like me to pastebin the error?
<genii> resno: Yes
<resno> http://pastebin.com/d475fe99d genii
<markus___> pat|nG: its a live cd so boot from it and see if its working. Then you can decide if you want to install it.
<nerdy_kid> i seem to be missing the 'remote widget policies' in systemsettings (kde 4.4)
<kraken> re
<Guest54765> new install of 9.10, flash works out of the box (o_O) but no sound?
<genii> resno: OK, thats not too horrible. We can force it to install, but need the name of the package now from /var/cache/apt/archives . Is it 32 or 64 bit?
<resno> 32 bit genii
<Fanfare> Guest54765: play around with the channels in Kmix
<genii> resno: OK, so: sudo dpkg -i --ignore-depends=kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<gian> avatar
<resno> genii: no such file or directory for var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4.2.2....
<otswim> hi, is someone using the widget 'magic folder', is there a way to make it behave like a real folder so that i can do 'mv randomfile magicfolder'?
<jmichaelx> i have several DEs installed on this system. this morning, in Gnome, I installed AWN, and spent some time configuring it. Upon switching back to KDE, which is what I primarily use, AWN kept coming up - no matter what I tried to stop it. dows anyone here have an idea on how to stop AWN from showing up in KDE?
<resno> genii: these are what icurrently have http://pastebin.com/m8febe92
<genii> resno: OK, so: sudo dpkg -i --ignore-depends=kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb            instead
<resno> genii: http://pastebin.com/d65a2f3f0 next error msg :(
<genii> resno: Add then to same command: --force-overwrite
<resno> genii: it appears that did the trick! thank you very much.
<resno> genii: does that mean i am updated or rolled back?
<genii> resno: Updated, for the time being
<resno> genii: do you have any clue what caused it?
<genii> resno: I would suspect that it's list of dependencies uses something like: requires = exact-version            instead of something like: requires => fuzzier-version
<resno> genii: i see, thanks again for your assistance
<resno> ubuntu and kubunutu are only different in that they use kde or gnome right?
<genii> resno: There are other differences, mostly to do with underlying stuff like HAL and DBUS, but the main difference is the desktop, yes
<jigger> hi @ all in #kubuntu
<Xenefungus> why is there this big ugly brown box in amarok?
<Xenefungus> can i change its style?
<otswim> hi, is someone using the widget 'magic folder', is there a way to make it behave like a real folder so that i can do 'mv randomfile magicfolder'?
<otswim> when using knotes, i want to disable the spell checking, so i do right click and disable it, but if i restart the program then it comes back
<zaqs> hi
<Duskao> has anyone tried kde 4.4 through the backports?
<Duskao> has anyone tried kde 4.4 through the backports?
<wftl> Duskao: I am running it here.
<wftl> On 9.10.
<Duskao> does it work welll? any issues with it?
<Duskao> thinking about upgrading to it.
<Duskao> it's just enabling backports right?
<wftl> There are always issues [ insert appropriate smiley here ]
<wftl> Remember that it is still a release candidate.
<Duskao> of course
<Duskao> well, since I'm still new to kde, perhaps I should wait... :D
<wftl> The biggest issue I had, and it was most sincerely an issue, was akonadi.
<Duskao> oh yeah?
<wftl> Had a devil of a time getting it working. If you aren't using Kontact, etc, then you would be fine.
<wftl> Yep.
<wftl> Nasty.
<shadeslayer> Duskao: its slow as hell.. install beta 2 if you can find it in a different repo
<Duskao> well, I think I will wait till it's a  bit more mature then.
<Duskao> Thanks for the info guys.
<wftl> Had to install several packages, and create and use my own MySQL database instead of the 'internal mysql server'
<wftl> Also needed to make sure nepomuk was installed and running as well. The backports don't address this.
<Duskao> yeah, don't want to get into that right now, as I said, I'm still new to kde and I'm still just trying to figure out the in's and out's of the system.
<wftl> I happen to like this release a lot, but anything pre-release is going to have issues.
<Duskao> makes sense
<wftl> Stick to the official release then. There's absolutely nothing wrong with the current version.
<wftl> As I'm fond of saying, if you're going to ride the bleeding edge, better be prepared to get bloodied.
<Duskao> will do. Was just hoping there were updates to the Kpackagekit. It doesn't seem to like installing everything I ask it to.
<Duskao> lol, very true.
<Duskao> been there many times with gnome.
<wftl> Some of us never learn. Yes, I am speaking for myself. :-)
<Duskao> ok, one more question. You prefer kwin or compiz?
<Duskao> or do you use any desktop effects?
<zippy> I have an on-off button on my desktop
<shadeslayer> wftl: 4.3.90 packages have virtuoso to make nepomuk work
<Duskao> zippy fusion? or a different one?
<zippy> kwin compositing on-off
<wftl> Duskao: I just use kwin. Perfectly happy with its effects
<Duskao> I have been using kwin and I'm quite happy with it, was just wondering if there were any underlieing issues with it.
<jmichaelx> i have several DEs installed on this system. this morning, in Gnome, I installed AWN, and spent some time configuring it. Upon switching back to KDE, which is what I primarily use, AWN kept coming up - no matter what I tried to stop it. dows anyone here have an idea on how to stop AWN from showing up in KDE?
<Duskao> well, you will have to stop it from loading apon start up, I'm not sure how to do it in KDE yet, but in gnome you go to start up applications.
<jmichaelx> yeah, there is 'autostart' in kde system settings. stopping AWN there made no difference at all.
<Duskao> try system settings, then advanced, then start up
<Duskao> I mean autostart in settings
<jmichaelx> yeah, i did do that. it just didn' change anything.
<Duskao> then I would log into gnome and try it that way.
<Duskao> why don't you want it to load in kde?
<jmichaelx> because i want to use the kde panel in kde. i do not use Gnome regularly.
<Duskao> yeah, I found that quitting AWN is annoying, I found I had to kill it in the system monitor.
<Duskao> just one of the many reasons I switched to docky
<jce0694> trying to folloow instructions here to install new radeon drivers (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver) but i'm stuck on the command "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"... anybody help?
<jmichaelx> Duskao: maybe i will also have to play around with docky
<jmichaelx> jce0694: are you using kubuntu & kdm?
<Duskao> jmichaelx I would recommend it.
<jce0694> yes... i'm running kubuntu
<jce0694> not sure about kdm... it's kde that's running i think
<jmichaelx> jce0694: you might try 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' in that case
<jce0694> hehehehe that did it
<Duskao> jce0694 if you are using proprietary drivers (catalyst) you should follow http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<jce0694> no the drivers are open source i believe
<Duskao> oh yeah, then nevermind lol, I  suppose I should read better. what vid card you using?
<jmichaelx> jce0694: yes, the driver you are talking abut is the FOSS driver
<Duskao> cause depending on the card you are using you might want to go the proprietary route or Open Source Radeon route
<jce0694> all these drivers are really confusing... FOSS, fglrx, radeon, radeonhd,etc.
<Duskao> yeah, well the radeon and radeonHD are differn't, but very similar, the fglrx is the proprietary (catalyst) from ati.
<Duskao> but seriously what video card do you have?
<jce0694> but i think there is also an fglrx that is open source too... i thought that was what i was installing (uh oh)...
<soee> is there any theme for Opera browser (10.10)for KDE ?
<Duskao> no, fglrx is closed source. there is not an open source fglrx.
<Duskao> jce0694 messing with video drivers can cause lots of issues so let me try to help you, but first I need to know what video card you have. Or is it on on board graphics chip?
<Duskao> if you are trying to install the newest open source drivers (radeon/radeonhd edgy) you will need to update your kernel or it won't work properly, plus with newer cards they don't have full support yet.
<Duskao> bah, whatever.
<jce0694> it's an x1200... i think i already messed things up... i'm on the step at the end where it says to type "glxinfo | grep vendor" and the guide says you should see something mentioned about "SGI".  however, all mine says is "error:  unable to open display"... this doesn't sound good
<Duskao> nope, it doesn't
<Duskao> well, with that card the only route to go is the open source drivers cause ati doesn't support that chip anymore.
<Duskao> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers using this will give you the best performance you can get with your card, but it's easy to break your sysem with it.
<Duskao> with your chip your kind of stuck behind a rock and a hard place....
<Duskao> and I have only done that using gnome.
<jce0694> Duskao: ya... i know... so should i try and finish the tutorial or should i just try and revert everything back to the way it was before?
 * mkquist is away: Gone away for now
<Duskao> well, did you just install kubuntu? is it a fresh install or is there lots of stuff you need to keep?
<Duskao> if it's fresh and you don't have anything important on your partition and you still have your kubuntu cd, then you can follow through with what you are doing and finish it up, but if you do have important stuff I would recomment backing it up right away, don't restart your computer before you back it up or it might already be too late.
<jce0694> like a couple of months ago... everything was working great before... i can't just undo what the tutorial said to do?
<Duskao> not too sure, I'll take a look.
<jce0694> i don't really need to keep everything... i just hate having to go back and reinstall and configure all my apps again
<jce0694> here's link again:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver i'm at the tail end where it says to test the driver
<Duskao> I know what you mean. Well the guide you are following is a bit out dated, but you might as well give it a go. the latest radeon drivers don't use the xorg.conf so... it shouldn't make too much of a difference.
<jce0694> i did make a backup of my xorg.conf
<Duskao> once 10.04 is out you should be much happier with any of this though, as the open source drivers should be in use by default.
<jce0694> should i reboot or just go back into the windows environment?  i hit ctrl-alt-f1 before and it took me to promt... how do i get back into "windows"?
<Duskao> you can try sudo start kdm
<ilumi> !chm
<Duskao> if that doesn't work then I would reboot.
<Duskao> there follow ilumi
<ilumi> anyone know a good reader to read chm books in linux?
<ilumi> Duskao: whats up
<Duskao> lol, nothing
<jce0694> one thing i didn't do (or said to try) is to make sure you restart the xserver... how is this done (it doesn't say in directions)
<Duskao> jce0694 sorry, I'm not sure. I would reboot. be prepared to get your disc ready though...
<hubert_> ???
<jce0694> when i type "sudo start kdm" it returns "unknown job: kdm" is there another way to get back to the desktop?
<ilumi> jce0694: did you try the radeonhd driver?
<james_l> jce0694: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start (or restart)
<ilumi> try xinit
 * mkquist is back.
<ilumi> whoohoo he's baaack
<jce0694> doesn't look good... can't i fix this from the grub menu?
<ilumi> lol, log into console not grun menu
<ilumi> grub
<jce0694> ot
<jce0694> yep... it's toast... the only thing that I physically changed (besides the the xorg.conf which I backed up) was I executed this command:  sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx.  i should just be able to undo that from the grub menu right?
<james_l> Not from grub
<james_l> grub is a bootloader, and while it can mount extX (and other) filesystems, that's pretty much just to get the kernel to boot.
<james_l> Rescue mode (accessed from grub) probably can.
<Duskao> jce0694 hey did you install a driver with "hardware drivers" before?
<Duskao> cause you purging the fglrx shouldn't make too much of a difference if you didn't have it installed.
<jce0694> no... before i used synaptic..
<james_l> ... things like this are why I'm not going to be buying ATI for a long time.
<Duskao> I agree, my next will be nvidia, but for now....
<jce0694> i'm going into recovery mode now...
<Duskao> open up your xorg.conf
<Duskao> what does it say?
<james_l> Currently running computers of mine use: nvidia, nvidia, neomagic
<Duskao> newmagic???? whats that?
<james_l> ancient, though it runs 9.04 fine, after changing the screen depth (IBM Thinkpad 600, look it up if interested)
<jce0694> what do i type to see that file?
<james_l> (fine, being relative)
 * mkquist is away: Gone away for now
<jce0694> i did do a backup of the xorg.conf file... should i simply restore the file?
 * mkquist is back.
<Duskao> well if you changed the driver it might not make much difference, but it might be worth a try.
<jce0694> a simple "mv xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf" should work right (i'm in the correct directory)
<jce0694> probably need to sudo that command...
<Duskao> yep
<jce0694> it's restored... how do i undo that other command i used (sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx) from grub restored prompt?
<jce0694> i'd assume go ahead and load the radeonhd drivers instead...
<Duskao> brb
<varanus> hi everyone, i'm running kubuntu karmic and i was wondering it i can remove the libpulse0, but when i'm trying to remove it wan't to remove like all my kubuntu packages and programs.
<Duskao> I would do a sudo apt-get update
<Duskao> then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Duskao> then reboot
<jce0694> it's working now...
<Duskao> glad to hear it
<Duskao> you probably won't have full functional graphics with your card using those old radeon drivers, but they are your best bet without updating your kernel and going for the newest xorg drivers.
<ubuntu> help me
<jce0694> Duskao: ok... thnx for help
<Duskao> np. tried my best.
<jce0694> your best worked =)
<ubuntu> reinstal grub >>>Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Duskao> if you ever do want to try the xorg X crack then go here https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ubuntu> why ?
<Duskao> but like I said you will have to update your kernel manually first, and that can cause other issues with the rest of your system.
<Duskao> ubuntu sorry not sure.
<jce0694> sounds like a mess... i'll pass... one more question... when i go to synaptic it says that I have the xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed but is showing the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd as not installed... which driver should i install the radeon or radeonhd?
<Duskao> stick with the radeon
<Duskao> radeonhd is becoming obsolete.
<Duskao> jce0694 what distro are you using?
<Duskao> is it 9.04?
<jce0694> Duskao: yes
<Duskao> ok, was wondering why you had synaptic lol
<Duskao> when 10.04 comes out you might want to think about installing it. it will give you more functionality with you graphics chip set.
<jce0694> oh... i like synaptic... is synaptic obsolete?
<Duskao> no
<Duskao> but it's not being used by K 9.10 by default.
<Duskao> of course you could still download it.
<jce0694> seems way more stable than kpackagekit... best thing i think i've done so far was installing synaptic
<Duskao> I actually quite like kpackagekit so far, but there are a couple foibles with it.
<Duskao> I'm hoping they get fixed with 4.4
<Xenefungus> i just imstalled compiz but now cant change the numer of virtual desktops anymore. ideas?
<jc0694> are there any tweaks that i can make to my xorg.conf file to get a better framerate... as it stand now it's really bare (i have an ati x1200):  http://imagebin.ca/view/oovR_PPI.html
<ilumi> jc0694: you prob loading a basic vesa driver
<iconmefisto> jc0694: what driver are you using now? still the open source ati?
<jordan_> hey guys... my sound just stopped working in my browser. youtube vids don't play sound but my sound everywhere else is working.... any help?
<iconmefisto> jordan_: have you tried restarting firefox?
<jordan_> iconmefisto yes i have.. it doesn't work in konqueror either
<jc0694> ya... i think... i didn't follow that tutoriall (or actually i did but undid everything)... it's just the standard radeon & radeonhd drivers u can get through synaptic
<Guest67918> hey, any chance to rotate my desktop under nvidia card? tried with control panel but dont see the option
<svnt> No sound in Flash Player... what i wrong? New Install
<Guest67918> svnt: got the same prob
<Guest67918> sucks hard
<Guest67918> i stink im gonne deinstall kubuntu again
<Guest67918> sucky community here as well
<FloodBotK3> Guest67918: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest67918> check #ubuntu
<Guest67918> much more active
<iconmefisto> jc0694: you might want to try what this page says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD#For%20Group%202%20Cards
<shadeslayer> Xenefungus: yeah you can rotate the card
<shadeslayer> i mean the screen
<iconmefisto> jc0694: it involves using a newer kernel than what official repos have, and using a radeon driver from a ppa repo
<shadeslayer> Xenefungus: just use K > System Settings > Display > Rotation
<manuel_> join/#mas_de_40
<shadeslayer> Xenefungus: change the last one to Size and oreintation
<Xenefungus> shadeslayer: thats what i tried, but it gives me no options except for "no rotation" ;)
<Bios> Hey I have a folderview-plasmoid bug: The postion and size of this plasmoid is not saved its resettet after every login logout
<shadeslayer> Xenefungus: well nothing in nvidia settings too
<Xenefungus> yup, thats the sad part
<Xenefungus> under windows its possible with my card, so must be a driver thingie i guess
<shadeslayer> Xenefungus: sorry mate no idea
<shadeslayer> anyways gtg
<Xenefungus> np, thx anyway
<Xenefungus> bye
<shadeslayer> Xenefungus: it *might* be possible via editing xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> !xorg | Xenefungus
<ubottu> Xenefungus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Alarm> hello, i use the Widget Style Oxygen (as a system window style) , and ozone decoration . i have also enabled the shadows in the desktop effects. but still i do not see any shadows under my windows at all
<Alarm> no matter how i set their settings
<trond_> Hi how does an ATI displaycard handle 3d graphics in linux nowdays?
<trond_> I have a GF7900GT and a Radeon HD4890, what would be best for playing wow through wine?
<Fanfare> trond_: i cant tel bout the ati. i used to play wow years ago with a gf5700...
<trond_> Im currently using GF7900GT, it works ok. Short an small FPS drop now and then.. I'll just try the ATI card later
<ilumi> trond_: use the 7900gt
<trond_> ilumi: ok, the performence initialy is way better on the ATI card, is it the lack of support in linux that makes the choice favor nvidia GF?
<ilumi> trond_: if the ati driver works well for then use that, but nvidia has better linux support
<trond_> ilumi: Thank you for the answer. Ill test and if the ATI don't work. I'll sell it and buy a new nvidia card
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<Nafri_> hello, i'm about to install kubuntu 9.10, I've 64bit processor. Which version should i install 32bit or 64bit? I was wondering if there are proper drivers/applications available for 64bit
<baddog> Generally you'll be fine with 64bit
<baddog> So far I haven't found anything that's missing
<Nafri_> ok
<Nafri_> thanku
<Alarm> confirmed
<Nafri_> another thing is, is it ok to install kde4.4 rc1?
<Nafri_> i mean it's working ok?
<Scunizi> Nafri_: I'm running 64 with no issues yet..
<iconmefisto> Nafri_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Nafri_> hmm, well i heared that there are some apps like flash player for firefox etc that doesn't work properly on 64bi, but 'm not sure :)
<Nafri_> what about kde 4.4rc1?
<Nafri_> if i install kde4.4rc1 now, will i be able to update to 4.4 final when it'll be released? or i'll have to reinstall my os?
<iconmefisto> Nafri_: kde4.4 is working for me
<Scunizi> Nafri_: flash works for me.. install kubuntu-restricted-extras for flash and other restricted format support
<raindog> How can I take the output from a script or file and have kdialog --passivepopup work correctly?
<Nafri_> Scunizi , iconmefisto : can you guys tell me which is the best browser to work on kde?
<iconmefisto> Nafri_: this is what I use (in order of preference): firefox, arora, google chrome, konqueror
<alumno00> Hallo. I've installed kubuntu 9.10. Where do I can get the drivers for the video card (VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650)
<ilumi> alumno00: whats wrong with the installed driver?
<badipod> You sure they're not already installed? I didn't have to install anything for my card
<alumno00> It says it's not installed.
<badipod> Which is a mobility radeon x1400
<ilumi> alumno00: you can install the radeonhd driver
<ilumi> badipod: you kno the full name of that driver?
<alumno00> and where is it?
<ilumi> alumno00: repos
<ilumi> alumno00: apt-get
<badipod> No I don't know the name :/
<badipod> apt-cache search ati driver or something
<alumno00> I find many packages with ATI: radeontool, xserver-xorg-video-ati, xserver-xorg-video-radeon,...
<alumno00> xorg-driver-fglrx
<alumno00> can be any of that?
<alumno00> Now I see. I'd not installed the driver. Now it's installing...
<alumno00> and another question. Why I don't have sound? What I see with lspci:
<alumno00> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<alumno00> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<james_l> lsmod | grep snd
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying kubuntu lucid-alternate-amd64.iso to confirm a bug close, but i'm being prompted for a user/passwd at login?
#kubuntu 2010-01-20
<ilumi> alumno00: the ati driver might not support your video card, you should check first
<ilumi> reagleBRKLN: try ubuntu ubuntu
<alumno00> thanks. I solved the video problem. But the problem now is than I don't have audio.
<alumno00> ilumi: Any suggestion about adio problem?
<ilumi> alumno00: the intel hda should be your soundcard, but i dont know why it says ati
<ilumi> alumno00: it might be hdmi sound, which then would not be your sound card
<alumno00> What I see in multimedia is HDA ATI SB (STAC92xx Analog)
<ilumi> alumno00: first make sure you open kmix and that pcm and front volume is all the way up
<ilumi> alumno00: and master at 60% or so
<ilumi> alumno00: then try to play something
<alumno00> Yes, I've enabled all channels and all are 100%. And I play, but there is no sound...
<iconmefisto> run speaker-test in konsole. any sound?
<crimsun> iconmefisto: please use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh or ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<crimsun> iconmefisto: sorry
<crimsun> alumno00: please use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh or ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<alumno00> No sound...
<iconmefisto> alumno00: is it a laptop?
<alumno00> yes
<alumno00> it HP Pavilion Entertaiment  PC
<alumno00> HP Pavilion dv6-2026es
<iconmefisto> alumno00: this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<ilumi> alumno00: do aptitude show alsa
<alumno00> it says it's not real package. It says alsa-base
<ilumi> alumno00: do aptitude show pulseaudio
<alumno00> It say is not installed
<crimsun> Kubuntu does not ship PulseAudio.
<crimsun> (yet)
<alumno00> I'm installing it
<ilumi> alumno00: im not sure if it will do anything, but you can install alsa and alsa-oss, then reboot and try
<crimsun> err, you're installing pulseaudio?
<iconmefisto> alumno00: pretty sure you'll find your answer here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<alumno00> OK, I'm going to read it
<tzanger> every now and again the KDE network manager system tray icon will not work. if I click on it it says in grayed out text "network management has been disabled."
<tzanger> Netowrk manager is running, and restarting it doesn't help
<tzanger> usually I have to log out and back in (not restart the system)
<tzanger> is there a way to tell network manager that it's NOT disabled when it gets in this state?
<tzanger> I can't seem to find out what's causing it
<iconmefisto> alumno00: the file you need to edit is now named /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<alumno00> Yes, thats what i'm trying to do. I put there "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack"
<alumno00> and now i'm looking for the card
<iconmefisto> aplay -l   and then match what that says to the list on that page
<alumno00> but I cant find my devide:  [HDA ATI SB], dispositivo 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<Nafri> how can i install kde 4.4rc1 on kubuntu9.10?
<Nafri> do i need to add -> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu karmic main
<Nafri> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu karmic main
<Nafri> rite?
<Nafri> to my sources.list
<iconmefisto> alumno00: what about: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<alumno00> Codec: IDT 92HD75B3X5
<Fanfare[afk]> Nafri: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-1
<Nafri> yea i've checked that link, it says i've to add  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta to my sources
<Fanfare[afk]> Nafri: last instructions should work add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta in kpackagekit
<tamran> hello everyone, I'm new to KDE and was wondering how I make each desktop have a diff backgrounds in KDE 4.3?
<Fanfare[afk]> Nafri: dont add it to sources.list, but in kpackagekit... that will add it to /etc/sources.list.d/ as a seperate file...
<Nafri> ok, do i've to add the key aswel? or just need to add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta ?
<Nafri> oh yea now it is showing updates in kpackagekit...
<Fanfare[afk]> Nafri: iirc the key is then added automatically
<Nafri> 4.3.90 is 4.4rc1 rite?
<Fanfare[afk]> Nafri: right, its a Release Candidate! its not officially released!
<iconmefisto> alumno00: have a read of this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/80818
<alumno00> I'm going. Thanks for your help.
<alumno00> Ok, i'm going to read it.
<alumno00> It's too late. I'll try tomorrow. Thanks
<cjae> having a problem with ubuntu-bugs kgpg doesnt seem to do anything
<markus___> is it possible to get my sound to my bluetooth speaker?
<Duskao> what do I need to extract an ISO into it's individual files?
<Duskao> using kubuntu of course.
<cjae> Hi how can I install a better version of ktorrent without having to compile it? Installed: 3.2.4+dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 I need version 3.3 or higher
<ilumi> cjae: ktorrent sucks, use something else
<ilumi> cjae: try deluge or transmission, personally i preffer vuze
<cjae> ilumi: trammission changes to much rtorrent is cli afaik, deluge is almost as bad as azureus
<cjae> too*
<ilumi> azureus is the best torrent client on linux imo
<cjae> ilumi: has it got better since java opened up?
<ilumi> cjae: dont know , it's always been good for me
<cjae> ilumi: high spec machine?
<ilumi> it's not slow
<cjae> vuze is crossplatform right
<ilumi> what dont you like about transmission and deluge?
<cjae> all I need ktorrent to do is properly report tracker data
<cjae> otherwise it is very good
<nolan> i am running kde4.4 rc1 and i have a praticular window that when pulled up cannot be resized and it seems that kde has stored an incorrect default window size because the bottom is way off the screen.  can i reset stored window parameters? if so how?
<ilumi> cjae: yeah, but if you gonna use it, get the beta after you install, because the stable release has some problems with java
<ilumi> cjae: at least i had some problems with sorting peers etc
<ilumi> cjae: but if you dont want to mess with it just pull whatever they have in the repos
<cjae> ilumi: I think it is the fact I dont like gnome, not that is not a fine environment
<ilumi> cjae: what do you mean
<cjae> thats a question that could start a war so I will not answer it, not that #kubuntu is very lively
<cjae> :p
<cjae> qbittorrent looks very promising though but is not accepted as a client where I need it ilumi
<ilumi> cjae: well i you want new version of ktorrent youll probably have to compile it from source,
<ilumi> cjae: unless they have it prepackaged on their website
<cjae> no
<cjae> ilumi: was hoping to find a third party repo that might have it :)
<cjae> ilumi: can I uninstall a compiled from source app with aptitude?
 * cjae has problems with compiled app breaking system when upgrade time comes
<Dragnslicer> cjae- no, apt doesn't know anything about programs you've compiled yourself
<cjae> Dragnslicer: ok so I would have to manually remove it first when the time comes...
<Dragnslicer> Yup
<BLeAm> cjae - Or you may try to re-install things you have compiled with checkinstall, then "dpkg -r" it later.
<cjae> Dragnslicer: I have my router firewall to port forward for udp for ktorrent tracker info, but when I check the firewall with kt running it says it is not open but for the TCP it is and the same rule except UDP of course so is this a kt bug?
<cjae> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main ... may I switch this to karmic?
<bazhang> cjae, they dont have a karmic version?
<cjae> looking
<bazhang> they do
<cjae> bazhang: how can I search the site more effiencently?
<bazhang> cjae, ppa sites? or just that one
<cjae> either
<cjae> ppa
<bazhang> let me find a link
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<bazhang> cjae, that what you mean? ^^
<cjae> well I opened http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu but then I have to know which sub directory it is under
<cjae> the link works nice though
<bazhang> just typing backports in the site brings up a long list--kubuntu-ppa amongst them
<cjae> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/baudm/backports/ubuntu karmic main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/baudm/backports/ubuntu karmic main will this just let me get one package or everything there?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<cjae> ok so how do I get just one package from there?
<bazhang> cjae, you are adding to sources.list manually? why not use add-apt-repository
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repository-name>
<bazhang> cjae, sudo apt-get install appname
<cjae> ??
<bazhang> following the above , and updating
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding%20Launchpad%20PPA%20Repositories
<cjae> bazhang: yes but when I do a aptitude safe-upgrade wont that take everything off deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/baudm/backports/ubuntu karmic main or whatever repo
<cjae> bazhang: do you know what I am trying to say? or is it in backports it will only get the app I ask for eg. sudo aptitiude install ktorrent?
<bazhang> cjae, yep I understand. you choose whatever to install from the repo
<bazhang> cjae, same as regular repos :)
<cjae> bazhang: my understanding was if you insert a repo eg. deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/baudm/backports/ubuntu karmic main a sudo aptitude will take everything from it instead of just one app
<cjae> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade*
<jb0694> how can i tell how much installed ram i have on my machine?
<bazhang> ppa:baudm/backports is the name of the PPA
<bazhang> jb0694, the command free in konsole
<cjae> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository ppa: baudm/backports
<bazhang> ugh
<jb0694> tnx
<bazhang> yw
<Irfan_> i just installed kde4.4 rc1... but when on startup (just after login) my kde crashes and all i can see is black background
<Irfan_> i also get this application error
<Irfan_> Application: Plasma Workspace (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault
<Irfan_> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f029ff55750 (LWP 1587))]
<Irfan_> Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f027e7ce910 (LWP 1588)):
<Irfan_> #0  0x00007f029e1955a9 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Irfan_> #1  0x00007f029e42067b in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Irfan_> #2  0x00007f029cbdc3ec in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4
<Irfan_> #3  0x00007f029e41f6c5 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<FloodBotK1> Irfan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Irfan_> #4  0x00007f029e190a04 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Irfan_> any idea?
<Nafri> i just installed kde4.4 rc1... but when on startup (just after login) my kde crashes and all i can see is black background
<Nafri> anybody knows how can i remove the widgets from commandline? i think it has something to do with widgets
<Nafri> hello, has anybody able to sucesfuly install kde 4.4rc1?
<Nafri> hello, has anybody able to sucesfuly install kde 4.4rc1?
<ilumi> Nafri: yeah bunch of people got it to work, but ive seen a lot of problems too
<Nafri> well i just installed kubuntu 9.10 (with kde4.3.2) than upgraded to kde4.4rc1.. and on startup it crashes
<Nafri> and all i see is black background
<Nafri> althoug i can run the apps using Run (alt + f2)
<Nafri> any idea?
<james_l> Try running konsole, then from that plasma-desktop (It may give you more of an idea what's wrong)
<Nafri> it gives following error message
<Nafri> Application: Plasma Workspace (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault
<Nafri> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f029ff55750 (LWP 1587))]
<Nafri> Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f027e7ce910 (LWP 1588)):
<Nafri> #0  0x00007f029e1955a9 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Nafri> #1  0x00007f029e42067b in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Nafri> #2  0x00007f029cbdc3ec in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4
<Nafri> #3  0x00007f029e41f6c5 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<Nafri> #4  0x00007f029e190a04 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
<FloodBotK1> Nafri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nafri> any idea?
<BigBLue> hey guys I forgot my root password anyone know how to solve this problem
<jschall> how can i completely remove gnome and all of its default programs? i want to switch to kde entirely
<BigBLue> i dont think anyone is on
<BigBLue> do you know how to recover a root password
<BigBLue>  anyone here?
<BigBLue> how do you find more channesl
<Nafri> is anyone using kaffeine or dragon player? i can't rewind/forward .flv files using these players
<Nafri> any idea?
<BigBLue> no one answers questions here lol
<DarkriftX> it depends on the flash file, some allow seeking
<BigBLue> wtf
<BigBLue> lol i take that back
<DarkriftX> its midnight across much of the US
<DarkriftX> hard time to get answers anywhere
<BigBLue> becuz us has all the answers
<Nafri> wel.. but all those flv work fine with smplayer
<DarkriftX> odd
<BigBLue> anyone know how to reset root password
<DarkriftX> if totem/kaffeine dont work for me i usually try vlc next
<DarkriftX> not sure though
<DarkriftX> BigBLue: if logged in as a sudo'able user i think you can sudo passwd
<DarkriftX> but im not sure
<DarkriftX> might need to do sudo passwd root
<BigBLue> i dint
<DarkriftX> im a semi n00b myself, so not sure
<BigBLue> didnt
<BigBLue> just a lame sawce user
<BigBLue> have no rooot power:(
<BigBLue> i would just reinstall but i have not cd drive
<BigBLue> (double) :(
<BigBLue> Im just going to have to find a frigin flash drive
<BigBLue> and copy a cd i think
<DarkriftX> i think "single user mode" will work
<DarkriftX> reboot, choose recovery mode
<DarkriftX> and when logged in i think you can edit roots password
<BigBLue> i dont know how to get into recovery mode
<BigBLue> <<<<<< supper n00b
<ilumi> BigBLue: press shift when grub loads
<BigBLue> k
<BigBLue> hold on ill try it real quick
<BigBLue> its a dell distro so idk if it will work
<BigBLue> idk if i have grub menu it just automatically goes to a ubuntu loading screen
<BigBLue> dell raped me
<BigBLue> please help my ass is bleeding
<aalmata> hello world
<aalmata> user many
<Omar87> The Plasma workspace keeps crashing on me for some reason, I'm not sure why. I thinks it's a bug. I'm running Platform Version 4.3.90 (KDE 4.3.90 (KDE 4.4 RC1))
<Omar87> Here's a the backtrace of the latest crash: http://pastebin.com/m43be1159
<scottydelicious> ping?
<Omar87> The Plasma workspace keeps crashing on me for some reason, I'm not sure why. I thinks it's a bug. I'm running Platform Version 4.3.90 (KDE 4.3.90 (KDE 4.4 RC1))
<Omar87> Here's a the backtrace of the latest crash: http://pastebin.com/m43be1159
<mistrynitesh> y
<mistrynitesh> oppsie... wrong screen! :)
<sjq> 今天天气不错
<Omar87> The Plasma workspace keeps crashing on me for some reason, I'm not sure why. I thinks it's a bug. I'm running Platform Version 4.3.90 (KDE 4.3.90 (KDE 4.4 RC1))
<Omar87> Here's a the backtrace of the latest crash: http://pastebin.com/m43be1159
<JediMaster> hey guys, is there a debug package for kwin, like kwin-dbg? as I can't seem to find it and it's crashing 2-3 times a day and want to make a useful bug report =)
<poyntz> hi. does the firefox "Open containing folder" option work for anyone on KDE4?
<jussi01> poyntz: where in FF is that?
<JediMaster> poyntz, on the file downloads? it opens nautilius for me
<JediMaster> poyntz, but I have ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed
<pat|nG> i got 1 notebook with 3 partitions 80gb each partition..my primary os is vista and 1 80 i'm plannin to install kubuntu....from 80gb can i still make partition to that in installing kubuntu?
<PolitikerNEU> pat|nG: Don't know what you mean, but better backup all the data on the partition you want to seperate to install ubuntu before and delete it - Ubuntu needs about 15-20 GB, and an additional 15-20 GB for your home and about 1-2 times the Ram for swap (depending on whether you want to use hibernation → more and how much ram you have → the more, the less need for swap) and maybe 200-500 MB for GRUB
<pat|nG> what i mean is that i got a new dell notebook....250gb and i do make 3 partition 1 vista my primary OS.....and in my second partion i'm plannin to make kubuntu and 3rd gentoo.....from kubuntu partition can i still make another partition using the kubuntu livecd i've downloaded?
<pat|nG> it's like in kubuntu os i got 2 partition same as in windows like i have c drive and d
<poyntz> jussi01: it's when you download a file and it opens a window. then if you right click on the file you can select "Open Containing Folder", but when I do nothing happens
<PolitikerNEU> pat|nG: Ah - of course you can do that, but unline on vista, you can't simply convert partitions (e.g. NTFS→ext4) but have to reformat it
<poyntz> JediMaster: ya. i deleted nautilus
<poyntz> jussi01: it's when you download a file and it opens a window. then if you right click on the file you can select "Open Containing Folder", but when I do nothing happens
<jussi01> poyntz: yeah, mines broken also.
<poyntz> gah
<poyntz> its really annoying
<poyntz> and dun see the point in having two file managers
 * jussi01 uses chromium usually so doesnt notice
<poyntz> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<poyntz> !info chromium
<ubottu> chromium (source: chromium-bsu): transitional dummy package for chromium-bsu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (karmic), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<poyntz> !info chromium-bsu
<ubottu> chromium-bsu (source: chromium-bsu): fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-1 (karmic), package size 122 kB, installed size 440 kB
<poyntz> lol, jussi?
<jussi01> poyntz: the first one
<poyntz> jussi01: mate it's a space game
<jussi01> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> Package chromium-browser does not exist in karmic
<Omar87> The Plasma workspace keeps crashing on me for some reason, I'm not sure why. I thinks it's a bug. I'm running Platform Version 4.3.90 (KDE 4.3.90 (KDE 4.4 RC1))
<jussi01> poyntz: one moment, I dont remember if its in karmic or noe, but you can always go grab the released chrome from google
<Omar87> Here's a backtrace of the latest crash: http://pastebin.com/m43be1159
<kujimitsu> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pat|nG> poyntz: so is it possible? in kubuntu partition i can make 2 more partition?
<kujimitsu> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<poyntz> jussi01: ah. getcha. thanks for the tip
<jussi01> poyntz: :)
<jussi01> poyntz: the only issue I will point out to you is that printing is still an issue (i think)
<poyntz> jussi01: nah. i'm not going to try it. thanks anyhow
<poyntz> all the best
<poyntz> ciao
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<scottydelicious> hello?
<scottydelicious> hello
<scottydelicious> anybody home
<scottydelicious> ?
<greenlantern> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, is it correct to install codecs on kubuntu?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<devil-demon> how to i update my kdelibs from 4.3.2  to 4.3.60
<devil-demon> i have kubuntu 9.10
<Krezkey> hello folks
<Krezkey> is there anyway to get a uninstalled app out of the main menu.
<ray_> Is there a default password for root? I have just installed Ultimate 2.4 on my laptop and when in the terminal I do su - and my password and it gives authentication failure message.
<Krezkey> use try sudo not su
<Krezkey> tyr using sudo...no su
<Krezkey> wow I can't type this morning
<markus__> Krezkey: WHy don't you delete the icon by hand?
<Krezkey> I tried but will not work
<Krezkey> some where I saw a menu cleaner or update tool but can't remember the name
<Krezkey> ray_ did sudo work for you in the terminal ?
<ray_> when i do sudo it goes through the usage characters and back to prompt no password prompted
<Krezkey> Oh and does anyone else have a problem with Kopete adding unwanted friends folders to there list ?
<Krezkey> what command are you trying to do ?
<Krezkey>  like sudo apt-get  ?
<ray_> yes
<Krezkey> wow never had that happen to me....yet
<ray_> but mostly want to run as root
<Krezkey> running as root is not possible ...it's locked out
<ray_> clean install no dual boot and ready to tweak
<Krezkey> have to run sudo command to work as root under user
<ray_> so i have to sudo before every command?
<KHGKJ> no, only ones that require root privileges
<Krezkey> yes
<Krezkey> for root commands
<ray_> and what about in the gui when apps require root to perform certain functions?
<Krezkey> your password acts ass root password for that ..If I remember correctly
<ray_> alot of the drop down menu items will not work with out being root
<Krezkey> sorry...type-o
<ray_> it is like they are grayed out
<LuciusMare> hello, in installation of kubuntu,i set "encrypt partition", now i migrated to another system, how do i unencrypt the data?
<Krezkey> what app are you trying to run that is grayed out ?
<Krezkey> ray_: what apps are grayed out in menu ?
<Krezkey> I forgot how to hi-lite a response in here..:(
<slow-motion> hi
<Krezkey> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi Krezkey
<Krezkey> hey slow....I forgot how to hi-lite a response in here...remind me please
<Krezkey> type the name and what after it ?
<Krezkey> does anyone know of a menu tool for cleaning or updating the system menu ?
<Krezkey> markus thanks I found the menu editor and got it out.
<ubuntu> alguem ai fala portugues?
<Krezkey> ray_> did you figure out the problem ?
<rahul__> i want to access my nokia N70 via usb... i m a kubuntu user and quite new to it. Plz help...........
<Krezkey> rahul_ when you plug your camera in and turn it on do you see a prompt to the lower right of your screen
<Krezkey> showing it was a new item found ?
<rahul__> no prompt shown
<rahul__> and its my nokia cellphone not camera
<Krezkey> Oh !
<Jaspion> join #sss
<rahul__> some one plz help meee.....
<rahul__> i want to access my nokia N70 via usb... i m a kubuntu user and quite new to it.
<freinhard> hi!
<rahul__> i want to access my nokia N70 via usb... i m a kubuntu user and quite new to it. Plz help
<freinhard> what do i want to use for a encrypted folder in kde? gui appreciated but not necessary.
<freinhard> rahul__: what do you want to do? sync contacts?
<rahul__> no for images and music transfer
<_motti_> Hi guys. I have problem using beamer on kubuntu. When I run pdflatex or latex I get: Font T1/phv/m/n/10=phvr8t at 10.0pt not loadable: Metric (TFM) file not found
<_motti_> any thoughts? I'll post the problem also on the latex channel
<freinhard> rahul__: my nokia e65 (symbian s60 or something) can act as a usb stick, asks me as i plug it in, but there needs to be a sd card present
<freinhard> rahul__: if you aren't asked, you can set the behaviour somewhere in the menu of your cell
<markus__> ubuntu: english only channel!
<freinhard> rahul__: if none of this works, try sending it with bluetooth.
<KARMIC_PS3> hey does any one now of a way i can browse irc channel to find a better place to ask my real question
<KARMIC_PS3> im looking for a channel for people also using a ps3 with a linux dist
<freinhard> KARMIC_PS3: what are you trying to do? stream media to it?
<rahul__> in my cell there is no such option shown
<rahul__> what to do
<KARMIC_PS3> no just figure out how to get some programs working like qemu and a prog called megabox
<freinhard> rahul__: if it is a symbian, search your cells settings systematically (i guess starting with "connections" or something like that might do the trick)
<KARMIC_PS3> plus if you two talking about cell phones know of any drivers i could use for my blackberry on ubuntu that would be helpful
<freinhard> KARMIC_PS3: i guess i'd try funambol
<KARMIC_PS3> for the bb
<freinhard> right
<freinhard> googling for opensync and blackberry might be usefull to. if opensync 0.22 doesn't do the trick, got opensync 0.39 in my ppa
<KARMIC_PS3> is there a way to browse thru existing channels on irc
<freinhard> well on irssi /list works, but that list is usually.. well HUGE
<KARMIC_PS3> i tried that but it did nothing
<Krezkey> not sure if this helps but I just hooked my motorola razor to kubuntu 9.10 and it found it a Volume (vfat) in dolphin
<Krezkey> plus I got the new devices plugged in prompt in the lower right of my screen with it listed also
<Krezkey> Im outa here...have fun folks
<KARMIC_PS3> opensync is that for just syncing contacts and appointments cause all i wanna do is access the micro sd
<freinhard> KARMIC_PS3: afaik just PIM data, got no black berry, so i've no clue
<KARMIC_PS3> right
<torkeh> HIHIHI
<torkeh> how are you guys!!!
<freinhard> torkeh: drunk? ;)
<torkeh> no
<freinhard> (that was a question and a answer ;) )
<torkeh> yeah, but thats not good
<torkeh> you will die badly :*(
<torkeh> makes me cry
<freinhard> omg ;)
<torkeh> because i love you!!!!!11
<Nameless_au> hi. i'm running kubuntu 9.04, and it's asking me if i want to update to 9.10. do the two have different versions of KDE?
<dende_> wie komm ich n ins euirc?
<freinhard> dende_: => #kubuntu-de
<freinhard> Nameless_au: yes they do. check the release notes for more details.
<freinhard> anyone else with a jabber.org account and trouble with kopete?
<llutz> freinhard: not only kopete
<alexis_> http://www.jabber.org/
<freinhard> alexis_: thx, checked some hours ago
<alexis_> check now then
<alexis_> ;)
<alexis_> the is some information about the troubles
<freinhard> they sould use a twitter-like service to keep the people uptodate why their client got disconnected for the 50th time today ;)
<JDahl> I installed KDE 4.3.4 from backports on Ubuntu 9.10 on a Lenovo laptop, and I am trying to setup two external monitors (which works perfectly using nvidia-settings from Gnome), but the System Settings->Display option only identifies a single monitor. How do I setup multliple external monitors?
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> I wanted to install a program from source (to get a newer version). When running  configure  I got some warnings and not make-file. I installed some packages. Now I get no errors, but still no make-file. Can somebody help me? I put the output to pastebin
<Matisse> well, "no errors" is wrong, but no related errors I think
<Matisse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/359663/
<Matisse> correct format http://paste.ubuntu.com/359665/
<rethus> i got the message "15 bugfixes aviable", but in my try, i doesn't see the updater-icon. How can i get it back?
<Matisse> rethus, open a shell an update with that
<rethus> Matisse: i#d like to have a visible icon in my try
<rethus> tray
<rethus> how does it named?
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: run kpackagekit
<Matisse> in my tray it isn't always visible too, actually it doesnt happen anything if i click on that. I'm not sure if we mean the same icon
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: if there are no updates kpackagekit can't be show, if you want that to be changed then file a bug report but AFAIK there is no way to force kpackagekit to stay in your tray
<rethus> before 30 seconds i got the popup-message 15 bugfixes aciable.. but there is no icon on tray
<Matisse> rethus, using shell commands is way better I think. Here is the command:
<Matisse> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Matisse> that will do it too
<rethus> i know this commands, but i like the icon in my tray
<Matisse> :)
<Matisse> ok
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: find out if there are any updates available (via running kpackagekit manually), either a mistake was made when it turned up or when it disapeared
<RiotingPacifist> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<rethus> so i wonder... there must be a way to get this symbol back.
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: nope kpackagekitsmarticon will neve stay in the tray if it doesn't think there are any updates, (you can check if its running using pgrep kpackage -l)
<Matisse> rethus, i think it comes back after a while if you run apt-get update, but I'm not sure. you could test it by that command
<rethus> RiotingPacifist: like i say it before.... 2 times... i've got a notification that there are 15 bugfixes... and there is still "no" icon
<Matisse> if it doesnt come back, there might be something wrong with the notification
<rethus> ive now update and upgrade and dist-upgrade... will see on next reboot :D
<Matisse> :)
<RiotingPacifist> yeah but either its disapeared for some reason (bug or you've told it to only update daily/weekly/something) or it was a mistake when it showed up (i think kpackagekit keeps its own cache so can become confused if you do any package management outside it until it updates itself)
<Matisse> yes, kpackagekit seems to have a different cache
<Matisse> If reduced my question to this:
<Matisse> Configure says "Error: you need to install the libbz2 library (for compression)" - how do I tell configure the correct path? (the package is installed)
<rhinel> necesito saber como update a kubuntu
<rhinel> pedi una pc hp y me llego con kubuntu pero no me deja ni ver youtube ni nada
<Matisse> Non hablamo espanol :)
<Matisse> try  #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es
<RiotingPacifist> Matisse: how was libbz2 installed and where to?
<Matisse> I checked  sudo apt-get install bzip2  and it says it has the newest version
<Matisse> and find  found different places, f.e.   /usr/lib32/libbz2.so.1.0.4
<Nameless_au> muchos tacos y burrhitos, por favore
<Matisse> :D
<Matisse> and in /lib/ there are also 3 different versions of it
<Oneill> hi@all
<Matisse> RiotingPacifist, should have put your nick in front of my answers...
<Matisse> hi Oneill
<Matisse> RiotingPacifist, http://paste.ubuntu.com/359684/
<RiotingPacifist> Matisse: well if you had installed it yourself then maybe i'd have been able to help as it is i've got no idea, the file should be installed and working maybe the make script is broken
<Oneill> is there only an english channel or is there an german channel , sry for my directly question but i am new at ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu and i am from germany i have no problem with english but sometimes its a littly hard to be to understood =)
<Matisse> RiotingPacifist,  I could remove the part in the configure script so that no error comes up. Is that a good idea?
<Matisse> Oneill, can ask me in german  or  better would be  #kubuntu-de  #ubuntu-de
<Oneill> thanks many Matisse
<Oneill> no no i dont want to leave the english chat but sometimes its better to learn in german =)°
<RiotingPacifist> Matisse: Not a good idea, but it may let you compile the software, I would give it a shot, but it would be better to figure out why it thinks you don't have libbz, is this a just 32bit install?
<RiotingPacifist> one thing is you don't have a /usr/lib32/libbz.so so sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libbz2.so.1.0 /usr/lib32/libbz.so may fix the problem, but you shouldn't need to do that
<Matisse> RiotingPacifist, what is just 32bit? the lib seems to be 32bit and dfarc (the program to configure) should be compilable on both 32 and 64 I think
<RiotingPacifist> Matisse: well if your running a 32bit and 64bit sytem libraries get complicated
<Oneill> ehem how i join the #kubuntu-de channel i use Quassel IRC i never used IRC before =) did someone knows it ?
<Matisse> well, I have a 64bit pc
<Matisse> Oneill, install xchat, its much better :)
<Matisse> there you can do right-click and choose "join"
<Oneill> does xchat configure automatic it all the channels or have i install at my own ?
<Matisse> what do you mean? xchat has a long list of irc servers, but you still have to say which channel you want to visit
<Oneill> ah ok i understood i mean that Quassel offers me only #Kubuntu at first lunch thats what i mean
<edouard> hi, can somebody explain me how to remap a touch of my keyboard using xbindkeys?
<RiotingPacifist> Oneill:  there is nothing wrong with Quassel/konversation, to join a chan in any clinet just type /join #channel name
<Matisse> Oneill, it the same in xchat, debian and ubuntu are 2 server at the upper position
<Oneill> ah ok ^^
<Laeborg> How can I see the version in apt-cache search ?
<RiotingPacifist> Laeborg: i don't think you can, use apt-cache show or dpkg -l
<Matisse> Laeborg, do you mean apt-cache show <package> ?
<Laeborg> thanks :)
<Matisse> RiotingPacifist, might it be possible to get a 64bit version of libbzip ?
<Oneill> now i am testing xchat out ! i am back again on quassel when it work not i like =)°
<Matisse> :)
<Matisse> good choise!
<RiotingPacifist> Matisse: yes if your on a 64bit install thats what apt should install
<Matisse> RiotingPacifist, their homepage shows that it works for both 32 and 64
<Matisse> so, I maybe just have to make a link into the 64bit directory...
<RiotingPacifist> Matisse: if you are compiling 64bit software you need the 64bit libs, if your compiling the 32bit you need the 32bit libs
<RiotingPacifist> while the software can be compiled on both, you cant mix and match libraries
<Oneill> Ah Hello Again i am Back on with Xchat now i knew 2 IRC Programs thanks you Matisse
<Matisse> "It should run on any 32 or 64-bit machine with an ANSI C compiler"
<Matisse> no problemo Oneill :)
<RiotingPacifist> Matisse: you can compile their C to either a 32bit binary or a 64bit binary but not both
<Matisse> yes, I see
<Matisse> the complete citation: "Because it's very portable. It should run on any 32 or 64-bit machine with an ANSI C compiler."
<Matisse> well then I have to compile the libbzip at first
<Matisse> or whatever
<Matisse> RiotingPacifist, how do I compile that without a configure script?
<Matisse> ok, there's a makefile...
<RiotingPacifist> I dunno, you can try invoking g++/gcc directly but the configure/make is generally needed to set everything up before the compile
<Matisse> make did work
<Matisse> RiotingPacifist, now, where do i put it with make install? /lib64 or /usr/lib64?
<Matisse> make  did tell me how to do this. I think I choose one of it and make a link to the other dir
<RiotingPacifist> unless the lib is part of the core os needed to boot it goes /usr/lib64 (or 32, are you sure your running a 64bit kernel?)
<Matisse> no, I'm not sure... and  doing   sudo make install PREFIX=/lib64  seems to be a senseless decision
<RiotingPacifist> uname -a
<Matisse> yes, its 64bit
<Matisse> Linux Earthlings-Hope 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 17:01:44 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Matisse> well, first I have to undo that install...
<Matisse> Luckily every cp and mkdir is visible
<RiotingPacifist> it's fine in /lib64 but it belongs in /usr/lib64, unless it's used to boot the os or in system recovery where /usr may not be accessible (as both are probably on the same partition this is a moo point)
<Oneill> oh guys , my own people the germans in the ubuntu-de channel are so uncool and stupid and arrogant omg i dont belive i only ask a question about WINE and they dissed me , with no mercy !! i better let be here ..
<markus___> Oneill: I gave up on wine. Found replacements for everything I need. And games with wine is a pain in the ass all the time.
<Matisse> Oneill, cant promise that it's different here :P
<Matisse> RiotingPacifist, but it creates a lot of subdirectories and in /lib there aren't so many directories...
<Matisse> make install  without prefix would have put it in /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/lib, /usr/local/man and /usr/local/include
<Matisse> now I got these directories in /lib
<Matisse> RiotingPacifist, any idea what    echo ".so man1/bzgrep.1" > /lib64/man/man1/bzegrep.1    does?
<RiotingPacifist> Matisse: it would make a file called /lib64/man/man1/bzegrep.1 with .so man1/bzgrep.1 in it.
<Matisse> ok, thx
<Matisse> well well well... seems to compile now
<Matisse> (also had to install g++...)
<Dusque> is there any way to optimize my cpu usage? it seems like only one processer will be used to full potential at a time. I have a AMD X3 8650 2.2 ghz.
<Dusque> according to the system monitor.
<slow-motion> hi
<Matisse> ho
<Dusque> hello slow
<Dusque> no one? or is it perhaps that some applications will only use a single processor?
<BluesKaj> Dusque, install cpufrequtils , it gives some control over your cpu frq rate
<Dusque> thanks
<Dusque> how do I use it?
<Matisse> Dusque, i think thats a problem how the programs are compiled
<Dusque> I would agree, but if I'm using multiple programs then it should be evened out right?
<Matisse> Dusque, for using both cpus you need programs which are able to use both... but I dont know if where this ability is implemented, if its in the kernel or in the libs or whereever
<Matisse> Dusque, thats true... well I havent got experience with that
<Dusque> ok
<Dusque> brb
<bitmonster> hi kann mir jemand mit gnuplot helfen? bräuchte ein beispiel zu stacked bar charts
<genii> !de | bitmonster
<ubottu> bitmonster: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bitmonster> oh sorry ... thought this was a german channel ...
<linuxprobie> is there a specific channel I should join for UNR?
<genii> linuxprobie: Possibly #kubuntu-netbook
<linuxprobie> Yah, I just dug it out o fthe chanlist just as you posted :-p
<linuxprobie> although I might as well ask my question here. Is there an easy way I can disable the ubuntu autologin without having to rebuild the live image?
<Dusque> is there a ppa for ktorrent? or a ppa with ktorrent in it?
<martijn_> Dusque: no there is currently no ppa for KTorrent, but you should be able to install the beta or SVN version of it
<martijn_> i can guide you with compiling here if you want that
<Dusque> well, have you done it and is it any better? Not sure why but ktorrent keeps crashing for me. Or I start it and it just doesn't start.
<martijn_> stick to the faq in http://ktorrent.org/wiki
<martijn_> KTorrent keeps getting better and better
<martijn_> but for a torrent client it is important to use the latest version
<Dusque> thats pretty much what I was thinking. so your using the 4.0 beta?
<martijn_> my KTorrent does work here, it is quite stable too
<Dusque> I'm surprised it's not in the backports...
<martijn_> nope i use the svn version, but that too has the peerid and user-agent of the beta1
<zaqs> hi
<martijn_> yeah, you should be able to request a backport at launchpad
<Dusque> ok, walk me through it please :D. Haven't done SVN stuff yet.
<martijn_> well, installing all packages does take some time because of the bandwidth needed
<martijn_> use this guide http://ktorrent.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ
<martijn_> you should deside whether you want to use the latest stable version or the development version
<Dusque> yeah, reading through it.
<martijn_> :)
<Dusque> sorry, did you say you are using the unstable or the stable version?
<martijn_> i use svn, so that would be the unstable version
<martijn_> but know that most private torrent trackers do not like unstable versions
<martijn_> most do not allow this
<Dusque> well, if I find that it doesn't work with my tracker then I will be able to remove it and go to the default right?
<martijn_> only open source downloads on trackers with open source material allow unstable clients
<martijn_> Dusque: correct
<martijn_> you should do $make uninstall then
<Dusque> ok
<martijn_> and svn co in a new folder
<Dusque> ok, lets do this
<martijn_> take your time...
<Dusque> does a svn work like a ppa? or will it need to be compiled each time one is released?
<martijn_> Dusque: no with svn you van check out revision numbers but also the latest version if you want too (i do recommend that)
<Zhenya> hi all! can someone recommened a good torrent client? I am familiar with the old azurious
<Dusque> very cool
<martijn_> Dusque: each svn up need to be recompiled
<Dusque> ok
<martijn_> Zhenya: you should choose between qbittorrent, Ktorrent, deluge or transmission
<genii> Zhenya: Since Azureus is written in Java it works on any operating system which can use Java, that includes (K)ubuntu
<Zhenya> martijn_: which one is the best one for n00bs in your opinion?
<martijn_> Zhenya: does not really mather i guess, just try them all, i cant's choose for you. Do a $sudo apt-get install qbittorrent deluge transmission ktorrent
<Dusque> Zhenya any of them will do for a newb. Check out the web sites and see what you like the looks of the best. If you are using a private tracker make sure your tracker supports it.
<martijn_> and for qbittorrent and deluge there might be newer versions on there website
<martijn_> their
<Zhenya> Dusque: martijn_ : Thank you guys!!! kubuntu would not be same without this channel! and people like y'all! w00t!
<Dusque> you could add the getdeb.net repo and stay up to date with deluge very easily
<Dusque> actually, that will work with both qbittorrent and deluge.
<martijn_> Dusque: does it work a litte bit with compiling?
<Dusque> getdeb?
<tsdgeos> hi
<tsdgeos> anyone knows what might be causing "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" ?
<Dusque> nah, nothing to compile. just go to getdeb.net install the repo with their .deb file and then go through the web site and download it, or it will be in your kpackagekit.
<Dusque> either way.
<Dusque> then when it gets updated and they add the update with getdeb you will get an update like normal with your system.
<martijn_> yeah, that is even easier Dusque you are right
<Dusque> I'm all about easy :D
<martijn_> \o/
<MHz128> hello world
<MHz128> Are there alternatives to the standard KDE application-launching-menu, or for lack of a better term, "start" menu ?
<tsdgeos> MHz128: yes
<tsdgeos> MHz128: right click and change to classing style for exampel
<tsdgeos> or you can use lancelot
<MHz128> classic is nice... I thought there might be others
<MHz128> lets try lancelot
<Dusque> ailurus is a pretty cool program as well, although I wish it has more kde stuff.
<MHz128> how does Kwin compare (speed) to other window managers? ie. openbox?
<Tm_T> MHz128: well
<Dusque> ummmm, kwin is a window/composition manager openbox is more of a desktop manager.
<Dusque> they can't really be compared.
<Tm_T> Dusque: not really, you can use Openbox as Kwin replacement in KDE
<Dusque> really?
<Tm_T> yes
<MHz128> really
<Dusque> openbox doesn't have any composition properties does it?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> MHz128: biggest difference is small difference in ram usage (when no effects on)
<Tm_T> ...yes, biggest difference is still just small difference, I don't see why to use Openbox (:
<MHz128> oh ic. Openbox seems to have a substantial speed increase when used with gnome as well
<Dusque> thats cause metacity is kinda crappy
<MHz128> interesting
<Tm_T> MHz128: I haven't talked about speed at all, I haven't noticed any difference, and I'm not in powerful hardware (:
<MHz128> metacity  does seem slower
<Dusque> plus it runs at a weird refresh rate.
<MHz128> Dusque, why is that?
<Dusque> like 50 instead of 60
<MHz128> Tm_T, What hardware?
<Dusque> thats the default of metacity.
<Tm_T> MHz128: ibook
<MHz128> what is ibook?
<Tm_T> MHz128: this is old apple laptop with 256 MiB ram
<MHz128> ohh i c
<martijn_> Dusque: before i go to bed, does it work for you now?
<Dusque> actually I got totally side tracked. It's all good man. Have a good night.
<Dusque> I'll do with what I have for now.
<martijn_> :)
<Omar87> Is qy 4.6.1 packaged yet?
<Omar87> qt*
<Tm_T> Omar87: not that I know
<Tm_T> Omar87: you are in Karmic, right?
<Omar87> Tm_T: sure.
<LinusT> Hi. I'm unable to run Wine because Wine wont create a configuration directory in my homedir. It says my homedir is not owned by me.
<LinusT> That appears to be true because the owner's name does not appear to be mine when I mount my homedir across NFS.
<LinusT> So I'm looking for a workaround -- preferably a Wine one rather than an NIS/NFS one.
<slow-motion> n8
<raiduser> Does somebody here have advanced knowledge about installing GRUB2 for dualboot on an intel fakeraid?
<kadko> Hello, i have installed kubuntu 9.10 x64 on my lap. I have problems when i try to reproduce mp3 mp4 etc and when i play youtube or any .flv video, the problem is i dont get any sound, i had installed kubuntu restricted extras and nothing happends, and im sure that my sound driver is working fine cuz i get the login sound so any one can halp me :P>)
<LinusT> kadko: What player are you using? Dragon?
<kadko> Amarok
<raiduser> vlc
<LinusT> kadko: And you are playing the videos in your web browser? (Konqueror?)
<raiduser> i'm fine with firefox.
<kadko> Yes but i can see only the video but dont get sound
<kadko> And the rare thing is that this only happend's on KDE Enviromets because I had installed ubuntu and all was fine
<LinusT> kadko: Go to K Menu -> Computer -> System Settings -> Multimedia -> Backend tab
<LinusT> kadko: What options for backends are presented there?
<kadko> Sorry whats or where is the backend tab cuz i have my os in spanish
<LinusT> kadko: There should be two tabs in the menu I am talking about, and Backend is second (right-side) tab.
<kadko> thought that I have Xine and in the other part >>> is only selected DVD and down use_vo_driver
<LinusT> kadko: That's fine. I thought if there were another backend installed we could try to use that other backend. But you only have Xine.
<LinusT> Go to the other tab, which in English is called Device Preference.
<kadko> Im there
<LinusT> In that pane, the topmost option is called Audio Output. What devices appear in the right pane when you choose Audio Output?
<Nete> Hello, I cannot control things like youtube videos... I'm wondering if my flash player is the problem.
<LinusT> (List them in order please.)
<kadko> HDA Intel ConexAnt Analog|  HDA Intel HDMI output  |  Pulse Audio
<LinusT> kadko: Let's try making PulseAudio the preferred device, by dragging it to the top of the list.
<kadko> Done
<LinusT> kadko: While we are in this menu, can you click the Test button, the one near the lower-right hand corner of the window? It has a black-and-white "play" symbol on it.
<LinusT> kadko: You should do that while PulseAudio is highlighted.
<kadko> Yes the sound works
<LinusT> OK. Then click Apply (green check mark). Open your web browser, or kill it and then restart it if it is already running. Then try to play a Flash video.
<kadko> okey
<kadko> how can i get the PID for kill the proces?
<kadko> LinusT: I killed the proces and open konkeror again but still no get sound
<LinusT> kadko: Hmm. Same problem in Amarok?
<kadko> yes
<LinusT> kadko: I know you said the startup sounds work, but can you double-check your volume settings?
<kadko> let me chek
<kadko> LinusT: All seems to be fine
<LinusT> kadko: You could reboot now that you have changed your settings. After that, I am out of ideas.
<kadko> okey let me try
<Benkinooby> when i connect a second monitor to my notebook, it only "clones" the screen? how can i have tow "independent" monitors, which gives my my desktop over 2 montiors?
<kadko> LinusT: Tnx for the help it's working now :)
<Aison> hello
<Aison> I just tried to install kubuntu on my netbook, but it's not working, because the network device is not detected :(
<Aison> it's a AR8132
<pablo> Yser
<ToxinPowe> is 4.4 RC2 release today?
<msilinux> hola
<jschall> why does apt-get hold back packages when i tell it to upgrade all the time?
<andey> im having trouble compiling katephpbrowser-0.1beta, when im ./configure 'ing it. I get
<andey> "checking for KDE... configure: error:
<andey> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<andey> So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<andey> but i installed kde-devel package in ubuntu. Does anyone have an idea what im missing
<FloodBotK3> andey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bentob0x> could it be that when you install gnome-desktop on kubuntu, you get some wierd reactions in terms of settings after that?
<jschall> does kubuntu not use pulse by default?
<jschall> i guess not. that's interesting
<tsimpson> andey: it's a KDE3 app, so you need the KDE3 development packages like kdelibs4-dev
<tsimpson> aww, he quit just before the answer arrived
<genii> tsimpson: Kids these days. So impatient ;)
<tsimpson> oh well
#kubuntu 2010-01-21
<Guest22636> Hi, anyone tell me how to get video going on Skype
<Guest22636> Works fine on Kopete
<APERSON> how do I set the default media player?
<tsimpson> APERSON: from System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations
<APERSON> thank you, tsimpson
<APERSON> It'd be nice to be able to set them in groups :?
<tsimpson> with flexibility comes complication ;)
<tsimpson> but grouping similar mime-types would be nice, yeah
<APERSON> the multimedia ones are
 * APERSON just wants all of his videos to play in vlc by default
<jeff__> Okay, I have a question.. Did  a fresh install of kubuntu 8.10, as thats the only disc i had on hand atm....  should I upgrade to 9.1 before or after I install the "lets watch youtube and DVDs" packages?
<JontheEchidna> jeff__: shouldn't matter
<jeff5> Okay, thanks
<JontheEchidna> no prob, good luck
<genii> jeff5: 9.10 means 2009 October (tenth month hence .10)
<jeff5> do have one more question, me and a friend are gonna try to learn how to set up linux serves...   does it matter if he uses a KDE 9.1 and I use a Gnome 9.1?
<jeff5> (we are both noobs)
<jeff5> but competent enough to know how to manuallly edit xorg.conf when nvida drivers fail
<genii> jeff5: For a server, you usually don't even want some desktop environment, only commandline
<jeff5> well, we would be doing a desktop to start with as again we are both noobs and live 550 miles apart :)
<jeff5> but assuming noobs, assuming desktop required.. would it be much of an issue to have one on gnome, one of KDE?
<genii> jeff5: Your difference of desktop environments like Gnome or KDE or XFCE or so on won't matter
<jeff5> ok.
<jeff5> would it matter if he was using a ubuntu knock of- like STudio edition, or mint?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> how do I downgrade from the PPA kde beta debs?
<Roey> I want to go back to stock Karmic deb
<genii> !downgrade
<Roey> KDE debs.
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Roey> not to an older version
<genii> jeff5: Not really
<Roey> I have the PPA for the beta KDE in my apt sources list.
<Roey> I want to move off of them.
<jeff5> many thanks genii, youve been a great help.
<genii> Roey: Comment them out then
<Roey> yeha, I tried.
<Roey> and then did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Roey> genii:  and it didn't suggest to install the stock packages.
<genii> Roey: Because the ones you installed from PPA or so were later. so until the stock repos supercede those versions thats what you'll have
<Roey> right, but I can still force the version to install.
<maco> unless you gather up stock debs and "sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade *.deb"
<Roey> genii:  I just don't know how to specify that.
<Roey> er dunno.
<Roey> hola maco
<Roey> wait! I know who can help!
 * Roey calls on the power of dtchen
<genii> !cookie | maco
<ubottu> maco: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tsimpson> you can downgrade with apt, but it's also not easy
<Roey> ah.
<tsimpson> you need to know the version of every one of the packages you want to downgrade to
<crimsun> there is no dtchen here!
<Roey> the reason why I want to downgrade is because I have this annoying problem with plasma (the panel and desktop disappear, but the desktop effects still work)
<crimsun> see apt_preferences(5)
<Roey> hola!
<Roey> oh again with pinning
<tsimpson> oh yes, I keep forgetting apt can do that
<genii> Roey: Yes, conceivably you could overwrite later versions with earlier versions by pinning, etc
<Roey> ah.
<Roey> it's voodoo to me, though.
<genii> (by giving stock repos higher priority, etc)
<Roey> crimsun is the only one who has ever guided me through pinning
<Roey> genii:  ahh
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<genii> Although that link is dated
<jschall> how can i get firefox's file download application associations to be correct? for example, right now, the default to open a tar file is /bin/tar, when it should be /usr/bin/ark
<jschall> i can add /usr/bin/ark as an option, but /bin/tar can't be removed as an option and remains the default no matter what i do
<Roey> oh, and amarok is also screwed up.
<Roey> won't play music.
<Roey> grrr everything here is now screwed up because I've installed the beta debs of kde and amarok
<tsimpson> jschall: Edit -> Preferences -> Applications
<BenPA> can anyone tell me why when I use Linux Mint Kde 7 live disk that it stops after it goes thru 2 lines of start up and stops  ... this is on dell 2650 laptop
<genii> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<jschall> tsimpson: can't remove /bin/tar from the list of applications for tar files
<jschall> tsimpson: and it says (default) next to it, can't change that either.
<jschall> tsimpson: very very poorly designed interface for specifying applications
<reginald_> hello
<kenny_kruger> Anyone interested in assisting me with my wireless Atheros (AR5001) card on an HP Pavilion 6000 with Kubuntu 9.10 on kernal 2.6.31-18?
<kenny_kruger> I have read my forums and related topics relating to this issue, but have not found a working solution. Compat-wireless says it should actually be working for the card. Madwifi and ndiswrapper is a no-go...
<OxDeadC0de> does anyone know of a program that takes an audio file and can output a video generated from it (Kind of like those visualization plugins for audio players... but I want to make an ogv to upload to youtube)
<jhutchins_lt> ndiswrapper and even madwifi for Atheros is way out of date.
<jhutchins_lt> ath5k should work
<jhutchins_lt> ubottu: atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins_lt> kenny_kruger: ^
<kenny_kruger> here... sorry (pizza just got out)
<kenny_kruger> that is what i read... that atheros should just work...
<kenny_kruger> however, it is not the case
<kadko> Hello, i've installed kde 4.4 but how can i know if im on it or not, i tried vercion on terminal but dont works whats the command for show the kde vercion
<kenny_kruger> originally the hardware (wireless LED) wouldn't even illumunate. I read some forums which suggested it has been fixed, so i allowed pre-release packages and now the LED illuminates, but no wireless AP's (and mine should be one).
<kenny_kruger> don't know the command, but should be able to click on Help and About KDE in any window -- i believe (correct me if i'm wrong)
<kenny_kruger> kadko .. read previous
<kadko> Ohh thats true im an i** tnx :)
<kenny_kruger> jhutchins_lt: prior to allowing pre-releases, i had read something about the compat-wireless .. so i downloaded the package and manually installed it. This kinda worked .. i did see some networks but it wouldn't actually connect (and the network wasn't secure). I switched the front switch from on to off and back to on... then no networks are shown. This was followed by a restart of course (after first restarting the
<kenny_kruger>  network first). Then the hardware light no longer worked which it just was. After this, read forums and such which led me to try madwifi and ndis (which apparently are a bit OOD), .... and that led me here.. :)
<jhutchins_lt> kenny_kruger: I have a AR5212/AR5213 which is working fine under 2.6.26 with the ath5k driver.  Read the fora on building your own kernel modules.
<kenny_kruger> i am on 2.6.31-18 currently
<jhutchins_lt> I have had (wired) drivers that could send traffic just fine, but couldn't receive.
<kenny_kruger> reading launchpad ubuntu Bug #461419, downloading the liveimage and follow the instructions to see if it fixed by their procedure.
<kenny_kruger> sounds like a fun issue to have
<jhutchins_lt> Nice to have a lab where we could set up a sniffer and tell that was happening.
<kenny_kruger> don't believe i've ever had trouble w/ the wired side
<kenny_kruger> nice
<jhutchins_lt> Recent Realtec chipset that was suposedly covered by the next increment (r8489 iirc), but wasn't really.
<kenny_kruger> o', that event w/ the wired connection was a recent one?
<jhutchins_lt> Yeah, past year.
<jhutchins_lt> One of the things that happens is that these chipsets get built into a LOT of different devices.  The implementation is supposed to be software-agnostic, always the same, but it ain't necessarily so.
<jhutchins_lt> Same is true of video chipsets.
<kenny_kruger> well, they aren't public with it, so they don't have to be worried about being ashamed if someone saw it - i take pride in what i do :)
<jake_> hello?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<werfact> hello?
<kenny_kruger> alive here
<reapeR> Hello
<mistrynitesh> which command line text editor comes close to kate (i mean syntax hilights etc)?
<reapeR> How do i change Kubuntu's  9.10 theme with a one i installed
<reapeR> nevermind
<zzzxzzz> hellou
<zzzxzzz> is anyone who can help me? to reinstall xp, i have only linux on now
<||arifaX> after login to kde I always get a popup of a kdesudo called without arguments. where can I find the point where this kdesudo got started??
<zzzxzzz> is anyone who can help me? to reinstall xp, i have only linux on now
<||arifaX> zzzxzzz: put cd in drive reboot and go ahead (you might lose linux then)
<zzzxzzz> i tryed and not working
<||arifaX> did it not boot from cd? - then you have to change your bios settings to boot from the cd rom or look for a string saysing pres [something] for boot options or like this or ask your computer freak neighbour.
<zzzxzzz> i did and is the same
<cooper> hi all
<cooper> Hellllllloooooooooooooo
<zzzxzzz> hi
<cooper> Where are u from?
<zzzxzzz> alice?
<Xaositect> oO
<zzzxzzz> here
<cooper> what?
<cooper> Country?
<zzzxzzz> alabama
<zzzxzzz> sweet alabama
<cooper> nice) i from Russia)
<zzzxzzz> not nice
<cooper> why?
<zzzxzzz> so far
<zzzxzzz> so cold
<zzzxzzz> so many vodca
<cooper> )))))
<cooper> Russia = vodka and COLD?
<NotJa> lol
<cooper> And Bears?))))
<zzzxzzz> white one
<Xaositect> zzzxzzz, Amsterdam ?
<cooper> Russia is beatiful)
<zzzxzzz> arctic
<cooper> no arctic)
<cooper> -28 (now cold)
<zzzxzzz> gulag
<zzzxzzz> wow
<zzzxzzz> -28 with rasputin is hot
<cooper> at summer Usally (+28) (or+35, hot)
<cooper> :D
<cooper> Did u know who our President?
<cooper> President Russian Federation?:F
<cooper> :D
<cooper> Do u play in CS ?)))))
<zzzxzzz> yes
<zzzxzzz> no
<zzzxzzz> yes
<cooper> WoW
<cooper> ))
<cooper> Yes or No?)
<cooper> Counter Strike 1.6
<zzzxzzz> 1.9 is better
<zzzxzzz> i can shoot u in the ass
<cooper> 1.9? In Russia most popular 1.6 and Source
<cooper> in 1.9 i don't play
<zzzxzzz> u have to if u want to die
<zzzxzzz> hi
<NotJa_>  /join hts-12d
<outofnicks> what would cause a sculpty to have an invisible field around it that blocks an avatar?
<outofnicks> duh wrong channe
<outofnicks> l
<jgher> hey..i recently install kubuntu.. first time.. i have experience with ubuntu which might make it easier to help me
<jgher> how do i change my download server? like synaptic servers in ubuntu?
<jgher> umm..i thiknk this isn't working
<jgher> nevermind
<jgher> found it.. its software sources thanks
<peebee> I'm trying to set up my wife's laptop to use a keyfile on a usb stick, so she doesn't have to type a passphrase at boot time.  The keyfile works after boot, but I still have to type the passphrase at boot time.  I have it set up to auto mount the usbstick at /boot/keys.
<peebee> I think the start-up script isn't smart enough to know that there's a keyfile, and will always ask for the passphrase
<peebee> but I don't know how to fix it
<peebee> any ideas... a howto, or something you folks can point me to?
<tat_> i have trouble with kdm , i enabled XDMCP in kdmrc and set host|broadcast to * in Xaccess, but kdm isnt listening on port 177, kubuntu 8.10 , do i miss somthing ?
<tat_> is there a way to start kdm config tool from command line in kde4, so i can try to set it in ther ?
<HemDo_> hey
<HemDo_> someone from suffolk?
<Tm_T> why asking?
<HemDo_> cause suffolk is so sweet ^^
<HemDo_> lol
<HemDo_> no joke
<HemDo_> its because i'm looking for someone for my team
<HemDo_> softwarechallenge
<Tm_T> ah
<HemDo_> and i live near suffolk
<Tm_T> HemDo_: see the channel topic please
<HemDo_> assfuck
<HemDo_> sry
<Tm_T> erm...
<HemDo_> i have the tourette-syndrome
<HemDo_> so, someone interested?
<GaiMa> i´m
<Tm_T> HemDo_: see the channel topic please
<HemDo_> the price is 1000 $ and an intel laptop
<HemDo_> hey mr gay
<HemDo_> you are interested?
<Tm_T> HemDo_: please behave
<Mar7> xD
<HemDo_> gaima?
<GaiMa> nno
<HemDo_> -.-
<HemDo_> i'm a lucky guy! i have windows 7
<HemDo_> cracked version
<Mar7> HemDo_: what's up
<HemDo_> ultimate 64 bit ;)
<Tm_T> HemDo_: please stick in channel topic
<HemDo_> cunt
<HemDo_> sry
<HemDo_> as i said.... tourette-syndrome
<GaiMa> lol
<HemDo_> no its true
<Mar7> xD
<Mar7> nice one dude
<GaiMa> cunt
<MR-Suff0lk> hey
<MR-Suff0lk> i need help
<Mar7> hey
<MR-Suff0lk> someone is already spammin me
<Mar7> what's the matter?
<MR-Suff0lk> his name is hemdo
<Tm_T> MR-Suff0lk: please stop that
<MR-Suff0lk> okay
<MR-Suff0lk> ;)
<oversize> hi, i want to run kgpg which is installed. afert starting with krunner, i can see a new window in the taskbar, but no kgpg appears anywhere. how could i debug more to find the problem? starting in the console just starts and drops back to console, without printing anything.
<MR-Suff0lk> i want to suck your bloody cunt Tm_T
<MR-Suff0lk> sry
<MR-Suff0lk> tourette-syndrome
<Mar7> lol
<MR-Suff0lk> h#h
<MR-Suff0lk> h
<MR-Suff0lk> h
<FloodBotK2> MR-Suff0lk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tm_T> oversize: does the kgpg icon appear in systray?
<oversize> Tm_T no
<oversize> just in a window in window panel but which  is not displaying anthing when clicked
<Tm_T> oversize: hmm, weird
<oversize> indeed, but i wont need kgpg for using gpg witrh kmail, right? it just is a bit more user friendly
<Tm_T> oversize: thats right, it's just an user interface
<oversize> Tm_T does the gpg-agent have to run for kgpg to work properly ?
<oversize> which is not ... yet
<Tm_T> oversize: yes I think so
<sixofour> what is an easy way to install kubuntu onto an ASUS netbook?
<sixofour> without a cdrom
<sixofour> i can do it with a usb cable to my pc ?
<ugur> hi all. I cannot use alsa output device. It is disabled in System Settings/Multimedia. Tough I can see it in the output of lspci and aplay -l commands.
<suck-my-dick> hey
<Kolia> suck-my-dick: change your nick
<Kolia> (please)
<suck-my-dick> that's a good rhyme
<danzilll> hi, guys
<alyscom> hello =)
<danzilll> 251 user, and only 2 are talking)
<ugur> does anyone has an opinion?
<Autoscum> Hey guys. I was wondering, how do I make Firefox the default web browser? The menu option doesn't seem to work.
<funcrush> Autoscum: run system settings
<funcrush> Autoscum: and click the default application
<Autoscum> Okay.
<Autoscum> Thanks a lot! :)
<funcrush> Autoscum: u can see some menu on left
<Autoscum> Yeah, I got it. :)
<funcrush> Autoscum: welcome :)
<Autoscum> ^_^
<Autoscum> Also, Firefox says the "apt" protocol isn't associated with any program. Should I just get the .deb installer for Flash Player for Ubuntu 8.04+?
<Tm_T> !flash | Autoscum
<ubottu> Autoscum: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Autoscum> Restricted formats, haha :P
<funcrush> Autoscum: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<funcrush> Autoscum: run that command in terminal :)
<Autoscum> Did, worked.
<Autoscum> :)
<Autoscum> Though, now I probably need to select a default sound device, because YouTube videos have no sound.
<Autoscum> Plah.
<zakkkmm> Anyone know how to install Moblin DE?? i wish to try it
<zakkkmm> Preferably a source.list / package listwould be nice
<funcrush> Autoscum: i don't know that :(
<Autoscum> No worries, funcrush. :) I'll figure it out.
<funcrush> yup :)
<ugur> hi all. I cannot use alsa output device. It is disabled in System Settings/Multimedia. Tough I can see it in the output of lspci and aplay -l commands.
<Autoscum> I'm gonna reboot, get the updates installed. :) Back in a few minutes.
<Autoscum> Okay then, I'm back.
<Autoscum> :P
<Autoscum> !xine
<Autoscum> :(
<Autoscum> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Animagladius> Hey there.
<Animagladius> So I just installed KDE4.3 on my Ubuntu desktop because I just wanted to give it another shot.
<Animagladius> Now I installed the packages compiz and compizconfig-settings-manager, but nothing really works. I can use the settings manager, but it doesn't change anything. No effects applied etc. :/ Does anybody maybe have an idea how to fix this?
<Autoscum> Animagladius: Does it have the necessary permissions?
<Animagladius> Actually I'm not so sure about that. How can I check this?
<ugur> Where is the configuration file for phonon?
<Tm_T> Animagladius: go to systemsettings -> default applications -> window manager
<Animagladius> "The new window manager could not be started. The standard window manager has been reset to KWin."
<Animagladius> :\ hm
<Animagladius> Looks like this permissions thing  Autoscum was talking  about
<Autoscum> Animagladius: kdesudo command
<Autoscum> To see if it will work under root :)
<Tm_T> mmm, no that should have nothing to do with rights
<Tm_T> Animagladius: did it give any other output?
<Animagladius> No, Tm_T, just that.
<Animagladius> Autoscum: Didn't work either. :(
<Autoscum> What is compiz anyway?
<Autoscum> :P
<Tm_T> Animagladius: seems strange, what happens if you run "compiz --replace" in konsole?
<Tm_T> I have to go ->
<Animagladius> Well, thanks for your help anyway :3
<Autoscum> I'll be right back.
<Autoscum> I need to apply the changes to some sound plugin... thing... o.O
<Autoscum> lol
<Autoscum> I hope I didn't accidentally everything.
<Autoscum> Back in a minute.
<Autoscum> I DID IT!
<Autoscum> I have sound on YouTube!
 * Autoscum cheers.
<Animagladius> (The screen "flickered" and gave out this: http://nopaste.info/eb9bc9e61c.html )
<the_madman> Autoscum: Huh? O.o
<markc> I have accidentily zoomed out a plasma desktop, how do I get it back to normal?
<Autoscum> I didn't have sound on Flash, apparently.
<Autoscum> So I followed this long guide on how to fix it.
<Autoscum> Well, it worked.
<Autoscum> ^_^
<the_madman> Autoscum: Wouldn't have anything to do with Pulseaudio, would it?
<Autoscum> Yup.
<Autoscum> PulseAudio indeed.
<Autoscum> Here's the guide -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<the_madman> Shame... would really like to see Pulseaudio "just work", but more people need to support it in more places first.
<markc> how to un-zoom a desktop, anyone?
<the_madman> And they won't support it until it just works. :/
<the_madman> Anyway.
<the_madman> I came with a rather different problem.
<Autoscum> Uh, the developed of PulseAudio says that that's happening only on Ubuntu
<Autoscum> because the developers missed a few memos :P
<Autoscum> But I say, excuses...
<Autoscum> Haha
<the_madman> Yesterday, suspending to RAM worked on my Dell Inspiron Mini 10v flawlessly. Now, it's not working.
<Autoscum> What would that be, the_madman?
<Autoscum> Uh
<Autoscum> Suspending to RAM?
<the_madman> I know that I've installed Miro in that time from the repositories, but don't see how that could affect it.
<Animagladius> Never worked for me on Linux.
<the_madman> Autoscum: It's worked for me all the time. :/
<Autoscum> If you familiarize me with the concept of "suspension to RAM", I may be able to help you. :P
<the_madman> Well, it always used to work - even on nVidia cards - and this laptop has an Intel card, I think, using open-source drivers.
<the_madman> Autoscum: Putting the computer to sleep.
<Autoscum> Suspension then.
<the_madman> Autoscum: Yeah.
<Autoscum> What does it say?
<the_madman> Nothing.
<the_madman> It locks the screen as expected, but it just doesn't go to sleep.
<Autoscum> Blarg.
<Autoscum> Okay, then...
<the_madman> I installed Miro late yesterday evening, but I don't see how that could mess with suspend/resume. :/
<Autoscum> Now, if I can just remember how to set off suspension from the Konsole, making it dump information to a log file...
<markc> uhh, to "unzoom" a desktop one uses the mouse wheel with ctrl
<the_madman> Uninstalled it just now and all the stuff it depended on.
<the_madman> So, going to restart.
<the_madman> Be right back.
<Autoscum> Usually a restart isn't necess....
<Autoscum> *sigh*
<Autoscum> Alright then, he wants to do it the hard way. :P
<Autoscum> markc: What are you referring to?
<markc> my desktop was suddenly zommed out and I had no idea how to get it back to normal
<markc> zoomed*
<Autoscum> Well did you try your own method? :P
<Autoscum> Yeah, that's it.
<the_madman> Well, that sucks.
<the_madman> No dice.
<Autoscum> So...
<Autoscum> What's the Konsole command for suspension?
<the_madman> Dunno.
<Autoscum> If you suspend it from Konsole, it will echo information
<the_madman> Had a look at `suspend`, but that doesn't do anything/.
<the_madman> No output or anything
<six6> anybody got problems with your WLAN? My WLAN stops working after a while. After a reboot its working again
<Autoscum> Yeah. Suspend doesn't do anything lol
<the_madman> :\
<Autoscum> It even hung my konsole :D
<Autoscum> You're not root.
<Autoscum> sudo suspend
<the_madman> Ah.
<markc> Autoscum: might be usefuul -> http://www.brighthub.com/environment/green-computing/articles/9738.aspx
<the_madman> That's weird.
<the_madman> sudo complains that `suspend` isn't found.
<Autoscum> Haha.
<Autoscum> Probably.
<Autoscum> Look at the article marck gave.
<Autoscum> It could be useful :)
<the_madman> But a normal user can recognize it :/
<Autoscum> klaptop_acpi_helper --hibernate
<Autoscum> Konsole that :)
<the_madman> You sure?
<the_madman> Is that going to suspend to RAM?
<Autoscum> Yeah, that's what the article says.
<Autoscum> http://www.brighthub.com/environment/green-computing/articles/9738.aspx
<the_madman> Command not found >.<'
<the_madman> This is annoying. It was working only yesterday. All I've done since is installed Miro. :\
<Autoscum> cat /sys/power/state
<the_madman> I blame Python ¬_¬
<Autoscum> Try that.
<Autoscum> Oh, wait wait.
<Autoscum> sudo apt-get install kdeutils-klaptop
<Autoscum> then klaptop_acpi_helper --hibernate
<Autoscum> :)
<the_madman> Returns, "mem disk". both are supported, apparently.
<the_madman> Bah.
<the_madman> Package doesn't exist.
<idyllic> try /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate ?
<idyllic> for suspend to ram: qdbus org.kde.kded /modules/powerdevil suspend 2
<the_madman> The former didn't do anything... trying the latter.
<the_madman> Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified
<the_madman> Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<the_madman> I'd never have guessed Miro would cause so much trouble...
<idyllic> troubles happen, I can't solve mine either... haiz
<the_madman> Oh wait...
<the_madman> Was logged in as root.
<the_madman> That's why.
<the_madman> My bad.
<the_madman> I'll try again.
<idyllic> so now can?
<the_madman> Eh.
<the_madman> The command worked, but it did the same as trying to tell it to suspend from the battery applet.
<the_madman> Locked the screen, put the screensaver up... didn't suspend.
<the_madman> Didn't give any output, either.
<idyllic> hmph... i think it depends on powerstate, try suspend 4? i m not too sure..
<the_madman> Did exactly the same thing.
<idyllic> kde works in a miracle way =/
<the_madman> One second - reinstalled HAL and going to reboot, see if that helps any.
<the_madman> Doubt it will, but I'm kinda desperate.
<the_madman> :/
<the_madman> Hmm.
<the_madman> :z
<the_madman> Nadda.
<idyllic> not working?
<the_madman> Nope.
<idyllic> btw, if you are using 4.3.4, can help me verify this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217394 ? Tried to find solution for month and people encounters same problem
<the_madman> Nah, using 4.4 RC1.
<Xenefungus_> .
<idyllic> I am waiting for 4.4 RC2, hopefully it will fix it =/
<ToxinPowe> RC2 was scheduled for 20 January right? yesterday
<Tm_T> tagging, it's not released
<idyllic> just like beta 1, delayed ...
<Tm_T> no, sorry, I'm on wrong day
<ToxinPowe> I'm waiting too
<Tm_T> idyllic: it's not delayed (:
<Tm_T> anyway, RC2 is not released yet
<idyllic> hang tough in wait :)
<ToxinPowe> yep
<ToxinPowe> mine crash when I try to change the wallpaper xD
<idyllic> mine is https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217394 =/
<ToxinPowe> idyllic, how can I search for my bug on KDE 4.4?
<idyllic> ToxinPowe, there is a search box at https://bugs.kde.org/
<ToxinPowe> ok, thx
<idyllic> anyway, i filed my own bug
<Matisse> hi
<perla> juncpo@hotmail.com
<Tm_T> perla: pardon?
<Matisse> I would like to change the color depth of my xorg. can somebody give me a hint how to do it? /etc/X11/xorg.conf  isnt used anymore since jaunty, so I dont know where to change it
<Tm_T> Matisse: from 24bit to...
<Matisse> 16bit
<Tm_T> hmm
<Matisse> actually, how do I find out the current depth?
<fr4gd13b> after login'n to kubuntu, i just got back to kdm's login prompt. xorg.log does not report anything, where eles could i check why i cant log in to kde ?
<Tm_T> Matisse: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is used (:
<perla> www.google.com.do
<Tm_T> Matisse: xdpyinfo
<Matisse> Tm_T, but there's nothing in it
<Tm_T> Matisse: yes, but if you put something there, that bit is used
<Tm_T> fr4gd13b: hmm, look ~/.xsession-errors
<Matisse> ok
<Matisse> Tm_T, is this line answering my 2nd question?   "depth of root window:    24 planes"
<Tm_T> Matisse: I think yes
<fr4gd13b> Tm_T xsession-erros says: http://dpaste.com/148360/   but i dont understand why
<Tm_T> sorry no idea
<Matisse> fr4gd13b, did you change somethin?
<Matisse> Tm_T, for changing the color depth I have to use identifiers.. do I have to define them first?  (have a look at section "screen" in  http://dev.gentoo.org/~fmccor/docs/xorg/xorg.conf/xorg.conf.html  "
<fr4gd13b>  Matisse, yes i wanted to upgrade my gflrx drivers to 9-12 from atis website
<fr4gd13b> afaik fglrx is loaded correctly, as i can see the kdm login screen, just after login in it fails. i even set Compiste in kwinrc to Enabled=False
<ToxinPowe> idyllic, Likely to be bug 218010.
<ToxinPowe> This is probably caused by a version
<ToxinPowe> mismatch between kdelibs (4.4beta) and kdebase-workspace(4.3).
<ToxinPowe> I think this is my problem, thx for the help ;)
<Matisse> fr4gd13b, have you looked if your graphic card is supported for that driver?
<Matisse> *by
<fr4gd13b> Matisse it  was working with 9-7
<fr4gd13b> so, i didf not explicitly check for 9-12 but guessed it ju8st would :)
<Matisse> well no, that might be the problem. some support of older cards is taken out in newer drivers
<fr4gd13b> grrr.. k will check that
<Matisse> thats why I have to use an old driver too
<Matisse> Tm_T, can you tell me if there's an kde / shell tool to change graphic setting?
<Matisse> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    doesnt do anything...
<shadeslayer> can i specify where i can set nepomuk data is stored?
<Matisse> shadeslayer, that question hides what you actually wanna do... i think
<shadeslayer> Matisse: i want to use a different location to store nepomuk's Database so that i dont lost it when i reinstall kubuntu
<shadeslayer> s/lost/lose
<Matisse> and why you don't want to make an manual backup of it?
<shadeslayer> Matisse: a manual backup will suffice too
<Matisse> but?
<shadeslayer> ive tagged alot of files and i lost those tags when i reinstalled kubuntu,had to retag them all over again
<shadeslayer> Matisse: i cant find the database!
<shadeslayer> the place where nepomuk stores the tags,ets
<Matisse> what about  ~/.nepomuk  ?
<shadeslayer> Matisse: no such folder
<Matisse> find / -name nepomuk
<Matisse> try that, maybe you'll find something with it
<Matisse> well, if you put a sudo in front of it, the error messages wont come up
<shadeslayer> Matisse: i think soprano-virtuoso.db looks like the db
<shadeslayer> Matisse: found it in ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend
<Matisse> actually it would be better to save the whole ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk
<shadeslayer> Matisse: hmm... ill have a look,thanks :D
<Matisse> but if you get a new version of nepomuk you'll have to find out the few things you need and the many files you can delete
<Matisse> because the files might look different in a newer version
<Lord-Rahl> I am have a problem with KRDC. When I do a screen shot and past it in gimp or kolorpaint all I get is the background. anyone else having this problem? do you know of a fix?
<Lord-Rahl> I am have a problem with KRDC. When I do a screenshot and paste it in gimp or kolorpaint all I get is a black square (i think it is the background). anyone else having this problem? do you know of a fix?
<zetheroo> is there anyway to get this type of thing working in Gnome? http://www.linuxmint.com/blog/?p=1238?
<Matisse> Lord-Rahl, you can let gimp do a screenshot too
<Matisse> zetheroo,  you need to ask in #ubuntu
<zetheroo> ha ... they are saying to ask about it in kde rooms
<fr4gd13b> Matisse i guess it is some lock file in my ~/ that causes this. at least creating a new ~/ solved the problem. now i wonder where are which lock file it was as this post doesnt tell which he deleted: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/login-via-kdm-mit-benutzer-nicht-mehr-moeglic/?highlight=konsole#post-2180568  anyhow thx
<Lord-Rahl> Matisse: I know, I want to server I connect to without croping the pic. I mean if there no fix that fine thought I ask it did till there was an update
<Matisse> Lord-Rahl, sorr, I dont know krdc, just wanted to give you that hint as it might be helpful
<Lord-Rahl> np thanks
<Matisse> fr4gd13b, i think lock files are highlighted somehow, f.e. if you use midnight commander (mc)
<Matisse> fr4gd13b, but as it seems to works i gonna solve my problem and restart x :)
<Matisse> bye
<natch> Where is the C library folder on Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> natch: C library folder?
<shadeslayer> natch: like in borland C++ compiler you set the library folder?
<natch> shadeslayer : I am not sure.
<shadeslayer> natch: um you can check /lib/
<shadeslayer> natch: anyways what do you actually want to do?
<natch> shadeslayer: I want to run some graphic on C language.
<shadeslayer> natch: hmm i think google is your best friend there
<natch> shadeslayer: And I think that a graphic library is not provided on linux, so I want to find it and then put it in the folder.
<shadeslayer> natch: no idfea
<shadeslayer> natch: also try #C and #linux
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dekans> is kopete usable trough a proxy ?
<Dekans> I do not manage to connect
<shadeslayer_> Dekans: it should be,did you set a global proxy for all apps?
<Dekans> yes
<Dekans> it works well for konqueror
<petsounds> hi. is it a good idea if run sudo apt-get purge plasma-desktop, reboot, and sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop to reinstall plasma-desktop? thanks
<Screamo_Smurf> Anyone here?
<Dekans> petsounds: you don't have to reboot
<Screamo_Smurf> Where do i install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Screamo_Smurf> Anybody?
<petsounds> Dekans, what'your recommended way to reinstall plasma-desktop?
<petsounds> after reinstalling plasma-desktop i'm no longer can see plasma-desktop in autostart folder. any clue?
<petsounds> and i try to run sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin plasma-desktop but it says kdebase-workspace-bin is already the newest version.
<ilumi> yoyoyoyoyoyo
<otswim> hello, when will kde 4.4 rc2 in the kunbutu beta ppa?
<Tm_T> otswim: not before RC2 is released
<otswim> Tm_T: :D i'm sorry i thought it was yesterday
<ocs>  hi. how can I send my_string to stdin of process with pid 1234 ?
<Tm_T> ocs: I'm not sure what you mean, you like to send input to already running process?
<ocs> Tm_T: yes
<petsounds> hi Tm_T can you help me with plasma-desktop issue? :(
<Tm_T> petsounds: what is it?
<Tm_T> ocs: there's no method I know of
<ocs> Tm_Tr: there's one, I'm pretty sure
<Tm_T> perhaps, but I don't know it (:
<petsounds> Tm_T: it won't start on startup, after upgrade to kde 4.4 rc1.
<Tm_T> ocs: what process this is, btw?
<ocs> Tm_T: that's not relevant
<Tm_T> ocs: well, if application uses dbus, you can use it
<Tm_T> perhaps there's other methods
<Tm_T> petsounds: hmm, you mean KDE session starts up otherwise just fine, but just no plasma-desktop ?
<petsounds> Tm_T: yes, and now i have to do everything with alt-f2
<the_madman> That is so incredibly bizzar.
<the_madman> o.o
<Tm_T> petsounds: ok, does plasma-desktop run fine if you start it manually?
<the_madman> I've been trying all day to figure out why my laptop wouldn't suspend to RAM any more...
<the_madman> It was because I'd installed PulseAudio. PulseAudio was somehow stopping my suspend to RAM working properly.
<petsounds> Tm_T: yes it does.
<Tm_T> petsounds: roger. please see if you have any files in ~/.config/autostart/
<petsounds> Tm_T: there's no autostart folder in ~/.config/
<Tm_T> petsounds: ok, then it's not that, weirdness
<Tm_T> petsounds: shame I cannot run RC1 packages so I have no idea about what other issues there might be
<petsounds> Tm_T: friends from #kde tell me to create a new user but the problem still happen.
<Tm_T> petsounds: aye, that sounds like it's not about user config
<ocs> Tm_T: solved: sudo echo "foo\n" > /proc/7100/fd/0
<Tm_T> ocs: ok, interesting
<petsounds> Tm_T: i try to add plasma-desktop with autostart tool in system settings but i still no luck :(
<Tm_T> petsounds: with this new user, what does ~/.xsession-errors contain?
<Tm_T> ocs: that might be useful to know, thanks (:
<iconmefisto> petsounds: do you have /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop
<petsounds> Tm_T: wait i'll pastebin the output
<petsounds> iconmefisto: one sec
<ivan__> HOla ¿hay alguien que hable español??
<Tm_T> !es | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ivan__> ok thnk's
<petsounds> iconmefisto: yes i do have plasma-desktop.dekstop in /usr/share/autostart/
<petsounds> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360129/
<Tm_T> petsounds: this is with new user?
<petsounds> Tm_T: yes. and i'm now login with new user account.
<Tm_T> petsounds: ok, can you logout, rename that log file and then login, without launching anything manually, then pastebin the log please (:
<petsounds> Tm_T: sorry, what log? xsession-erros ?
<Tm_T> petsounds: yes, that (:
<petsounds> Tm_T: ok BRB
<petsounds> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/360132/
 * shadeslayer_ yawns
 * daskreech gets pulled into the vortex and is slayed in the shade
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: hehe :)
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: tried out the new choqok? (0.95) ?
<daskreech> shadeslayer_: ppa ?
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: compiled from SVN :D
<daskreech> I have the Qt bug where it loads the pixmap and Qt gets all fussy cause it wasn't explicitly asked and Jihads the whole operation
<daskreech> shadeslayer_: Haven't been well enough to concentrate on something like that :)
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: i think ill make a PPA for this after the 23rd,it looks pretty awesome
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: http://imagebin.ca/view/Ftlamk1.html
 * daskreech plays the Emperor's march while it loads
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: ooh even the hash search and tags load in the same window
<daskreech> Awwww
<daskreech> I liked having multiple windows with searches
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: :o they open in multiple tabs now,but they dont have a close tab button apparently :(
<shadeslayer_> (and i think opening in the same window is much better
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: and people actually think konqi is kubuntu's mascot :P
<daskreech> Oh ok Yeah I can live with that
<xrandr> got a wine question. If hardware shows up in kubuntu, but a wine program doesn't recognize or see it, what can I do?
<daskreech> shadeslayer_: Huh?
<daskreech> xrandr: what hardware ?
<xrandr> Rane SL1 USB
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: just asked on identi.ca if there was a kubuntu mascot,got a few replies that konqui was the mascot :P
<ct529> how do you limit the memory used by a process when launching a process? Ulimit does not work anymore on 910
<daskreech> shadeslayer_: Kubuntu IS KDE :)
<daskreech> xrandr: Ahmm not sure how wine handles USB you can ask in #winehq
<xrandr> ok
<guto> boa tarde, tem alguém que possa me ajudar com alguns bugs do ubuntu?
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: not entirely :P
<daskreech> shadeslayer_: Shhhhhhh
<shadeslayer_> daskreech: hehe :D
<shadeslayer_> ive gtg anyways :P
<daskreech> Later
 * daskreech waves
<soee> any news @ kde 4.4 rc2 ?
<shadeslayer_> soee: yeah check out : www.identi.ca/sebas
<soee> ok thnx shadeslayer_
<shadeslayer_> soee: some of us are tweeting/dent'ing about it,and keep checking kde.org and the identi.ca kubuntu and kde groups :)
<soee> shadeslayer_: is there some list of bugs that have been fixed since rc1?
<ct529> how do you limit the memory used by a process when launching it? Ulimit does not work anymore on 910
<guto> channels???
<daskreech> ct529: What does it do?
<Dusque> I do some wine gaming on my machine, I'm also new to Kubuntu. Is there something I can do other then a hard reset if my computer freezes while playing TF2?
<schroedi1bug> So I have a VM with Kubuntu 9.10 installed, added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu karmic main" to my repos, but still cannot find koffice 2.1 in the package manager.  Ideas on getting koffice 2.1?
<Dusque> maybe restart Xserver or something?
<Dusque> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main should be the repo you add. Then install koffice-kde4
<Dusque> actually scratch that.
<schroedi1bug> Isn't 9.10 "karmic"?
<daskreech> Dusque: What's causing the freeze?
<daskreech> schroedi1bug: Indeed it is. You are following the instructions on http://kubuntu.org?
<Dusque> I'm not entirely sure. But I'm running Team Fortress 2 which is buggy and when it crashes... it crashes. Mouse pointer is gone and can't really do anything.
<daskreech> Dusque: alt+Ctrl+F1 doesn't work?
<schroedi1bug> daskreech: Following http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.1.0
<Dusque> schroedi1bug you could add ppa:nixternal/kde-stuff to your software sources. It's only a koffice ppa for karmic, it has 2.1.1 for now and should be updated when available.
<daskreech> schroedi1bug: When you do an update do you get any errors?
<Dusque> if he opens the backports it will update lots of other stuff as well and could break his system.
<Dusque> daskreech any thoughts about the TF2 thing?
<Dusque> I suppose the crash could be my video card as well, but it seems to work fine with most other games, and none crash like TF2/DOD:source/CS:source
<Dusque> the half life 2 games and dirivitives work fine.
<schroedi1bug> daskreech: No, but now when doing "sudo apt-get install kplato-kde4" I get unmet dependencies (kdebase-runtime, kdelibs5, kdepimlibs5, koffice-libs-kde4, all versions >= 4.3.3)
<daskreech> Dusque: well If alt+Ctrl+F1 works you can login and terminate wine. If that doesn't work try alt+ctrL+PrtScren+K
<Dusque> thanks
<Dusque> I'll try that next time.
<daskreech> If that doesn't work try alt+Ctrl+PrtScren+R,E,I,U,S,B
<daskreech> If that doesn't work get a new video card driver
<Dusque> yeah, forgot that combo
<Dusque> got the newest vid card driver.
<daskreech> schroedi1bug: Koffice 2.1 depends on what was trunk KDE
<daskreech> Dusque: That doesn't mean it's not causing a hard crash. New code = new bugs
<bo7amny> how can i configure desktops switch shortcut , because " Ctrl + Alt + arrow " is not working , iam using kubuntu 9.10 ?
<Pici> p/22
<daskreech> bo7amny: ctrl+F1 F2 F3 F4
<bo7amny> daskreech, thanks , but can i change it ?
<phong_> hi
<phong_> does anyone know why i got this error when compiling wine 1.1.36
<daskreech> bo7amny: Of course you can
<phong_> i'll post the eorror
<phong_> old on a second
<daskreech> Look in System Settings -> Keyboard -> Global Shortcuts
<daskreech> phong_: #winehq would be a lot more helpful
<bo7amny> daskreech, thank U
<phong_> oh kay
<daskreech> phong_: if no one is there we can try and help but they would be by far the most knowledgeable :)
<phong_> okay
<schroedi1bug> daskreech: Is there a way I can get that version?  It seems strange that I can't install koffice because it wants KDE 4.3.3, while 4.3.2 is the available.
<ricardoromao> helle, someone knows how to add DAAP share at amarok ?
<Tm_T> ricardoromao: it should do it automatically
<ricardoromao> Tm_T, I need to open a share in my network, but I can't find where I put the DAAP clients conf
<Tm_T> ricardoromao: you mean have Amarok to be daap server?
<ricardoromao> Tm_T, no
<Tm_T> so Amarok is daap client?
<ricardoromao> Tm_T, Yes,
<Tm_T> ricardoromao: hmm, "it just works" here
<xrandr_laptop> :)
<xrandr_laptop> oooh, i kinda like Quassel's irc client
<eagles0513875> bleh
<dmc_> k fajo rabos ai aki
<Tm_T> !es | dmc_
<ubottu> dmc_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xrandr_laptop> anyone ever have a problem using alt + tab after installing and using compiz + emerald?
<phong_> if i want to install an app with a 'yes' to all how do i do that
<genii> phong_: sudo apt-get install -y package-name
<genii> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<schroedi1bug> Anyone know how to get koffice-kde4 to install on Kubuntu 9.10?  I'm trying to get version 2.1 (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.1.0).
<schroedi1bug> I get unmet dependencies (kdebase-runtime, kdelibs5, kdepimlibs5, koffice-libs-kde4, all versions >= 4.3.3)
<Goliath> how can i fix this error? http://pastebin.com/m574502e1
<xrandr_laptop> what is the default kde theme manager?
<xrandr_laptop> as if i wanted to switch between emerald and the default?
<Tm_T> xrandr_laptop: if you like to switch between compiz and kwin, you can use systemsettings -> default applications -> window manager
<xrandr_laptop> how does one use plasma themes?
<daskreech> xrandr_laptop: With aplomb
<xrandr_laptop> daskreech: aplomb: command not found
<daskreech> xrandr_laptop: Sorry :) what themeare you installing ?
<daskreech>  You can use GHNS to install most of them
<xrandr_laptop> ghns?
<xrandr_laptop> i figured it out. i can use the desktop settings menu to do it
<daskreech> ok great :)
<u19809> does anybody know how KATE's texts snippets plugin can be used ?
<daskreech> u19809: I can try and find out :)
<daskreech> #kate exists
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<matthias> ho
<vikram> hi. i just installed kubuntu 9.10 . I'm having problems with my sound driver. can anyone help?
<ilumi> vikram: whats the problem
<vikram> my sound driver is not getting recognised
<Autoscum> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ner0x> Is there a way I can set kubuntu up so that it will use the same IP address from my router each tiem?
<genii> ner0x: That is usually a function of your router. eg: To set the dhcp server on it to give specific MAC address always the same IP number
<Autoscum> Yeah.
<ner0x> Hm... I was told it was already done, apparently it has not.
<Driller> hello mans
<Driller> liten to my hisrory
<ner0x> genii: Is there a way to do it from kubuntu on a specific machine?
<Driller> listen to my history
<genii> Driller: If you have some Kubuntu support question please ask your question. If you wanted casual talk, there is the #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<Driller> I am starting my KATE and all is OK.   how to add files in KATE editing?
<Quintasan> Driller: if you want to ask a question, just ask, all in one line so we can follow up
<Driller> "kate index.php index2.php"  is work OK.   but later?   when I want to add another file???
<rahmu> Hey guys! I am having sound problem with my kubuntu 9.10 box. For some reasons, I can only get sound from one particular application (kaffeine). Other media players and web browsers do not have any sound. I have no idea how to troubleshoot. Any help, please?
<genii> ner0x: Not really any good way. Conceivable if your router hands out for instance 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.150  you can manually set it to something under 100 or over 150 for instance.
<genii> ner0x: But then you also need then to manually specify gateway, broadcast, dns as well
<Driller> how to add another file in KATE when KATE was started?   and when I want to use only keyboar and konsole!!! without mouse
<Autoscum> Hey guys, can I make a bootable USB disk by copying the files off a mounted ISO?
<Autoscum> I'm trying to boot a live Puppy on my hard driveless PC
<Dekans> Autoscum: no but there is an utility for it in kubuntu
<Autoscum> Now it says Disk Error
<Autoscum> Dekans: I'd appreciate it if you share that idea :P
<Dekans> don't you see Live USB creator ?
<Autoscum> Oh, I saw it
<Autoscum> Thanks! :)
<Driller> PEOPLE   stands please in QUEUE!
<Driller> I an first
<Tm_T> Driller: here are no queue
<ner0x> genii: I'd like to set it to 192.168.1.220
<Driller> Tm_T o_0
<Tm_T> Driller: and jus open files like you usually do (:
<ner0x> genii: Can I obtain all those addresses from ifconfig?
<Driller> Tm_T opa ))  man  I catch you
<Autoscum> Dekans: Is that for Ubuntu only? I'm trying to select the Puppy iso, but it's not letting me use it.
<genii> ner0x: dns info is in /etc/resolv.conf    the rest like gateway and current IP, ifconfig shows
<ner0x> genii: Thank you. Is there a manual on how to set this up?
<Driller> Tm_T    say me   how to open ONE next file   when I already open kate?    > kate&    ....   what is next?
<genii> ner0x: If you: man interfaces                   the manpage there shows how to do this by the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Driller> Tm_T   it is impassible?
<Driller> Tm_T allo
<Tm_T> Driller: you want already opened files to be closed?
<Driller> no
<Driller> Tm_T I am not Driller   I am Petr
<Tm_T> Driller: then, use menu and open more files
<Tm_T> Driller: your nick here is Driller
<Driller> Tm_T   NO   I want do all things through KONSOLE
<Driller> Tm_T I am profy!  I do not use mouse
<Tm_T> Driller: erm, you can use GUI with keyboard too
<ner0x> genii: Could you help me setup my iface?
<DrillerPetr> Tm_T ((  ok
<Tm_T> Driller: and if you don't like to use mouse, why you use Kate in the first place (:
<Tm_T> DrillerPetr: also, see kate --help
<genii> Driller: kate --use whateverfile             opens "whateverfile" in already open Kate
<Autoscum> Hey, is there a Kubuntu installation, smaller than 500 MB?
<genii> ner0x: I'm extremely busy here at my work, so currently the answer must be no
<ner0x> genii: That works for me. I'll search around and attempt to fix it.
<namorflask> do yo uhave a work genii?
<DrillerPetr> genii
<DrillerPetr> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ kate --use config.conf&
<DrillerPetr> [2] 6478
<DrillerPetr> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ WARNING: DCOPReply<>: cast to 'uint' error
<DrillerPetr> WARNING: DCOPReply<>: cast to 'bool' error
<FloodBotK1> DrillerPetr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ner0x> \quit
<namorflask> what do you do tell me tell me
<trinity> 1
<Autoscum> Was Driller just banned? :P
<Tm_T> no, silenced for a moment to cut flood
<Autoscum> Yeah, alright.
<Autoscum> Also, I'm having trouble creating a USB boot disk.
<Autoscum> Kubuntu's utility is apparently only for Kubuntu installations :(
<rav> hello. i'm trying to install sun-java-db but it's dependencies are not satisfied in the repositories
<trinity> i
<Autoscum> Does anyone know why .ISO files don't appear in the USB Startup Disk Creator utility after they're selected?
<Autoscum> They're non-Ubuntu distributions.
<Autoscum> My USB stick is 512 MB (490 something). :(
<Autoscum> And it's actually an MP3 player, haha.
<Autoscum> I guess not. :(
<daskreech> Hmm?
<DrillerPetr> daskreech ?
<Autoscum> daskreech: Look 10 lines above. :P
<DrillerPetr> Autoscum yes
<daskreech> trinity: jklmnop
<Autoscum> DrillerPetr: wut
<DrillerPetr> Autoscum   I do not understand...  your english is pooor
<Autoscum> DrillerPetr: Excuse me?
<Autoscum> My English is poor, haha.
<genii> DrillerPetr: When you are trying to open files that do not belong to you, you need to call Kate with kdesudo
<while> i have a macbook pro 5.2 and i`m runing karmic cola on it but i can`t manage to make the microphone work on it ....
<DrillerPetr> genii  yes!  it is idea
<DrillerPetr> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ kdesudo kate -u config.conf
<DrillerPetr> sudo: no passwd entry for config.conf!
<daskreech> Autoscum: it's not an ubuntu ISO? it kinda expects it to be
<DrillerPetr> genii   what do you thing?
<Autoscum> daskreech: So what do I need to do? Mount the ISO and copy the files to the drive?
<daskreech> Autoscum: I have no idea what you are doing :)
<DrillerPetr> Autoscum not to take it seriously
<Autoscum> Trying to create a bootable USB stick with a Live Linux installation on it, so I can run it on a PC with no hard drive.
<Autoscum> Is that clear enough? :P
<genii> DrillerPetr: Because "-u" is also a kdesudo option
<DrillerPetr> genii   and?
<DrillerPetr> genii  sudo: no passwd entry for config.conf!   ???
<DrillerPetr> DrillerPetr genii   how to fix it?
<genii> DrillerPetr: When you use kdesudo with -u then after it wants the username
<genii> DrillerPetr: kdesudo -c "kate -u whatever"
<DrillerPetr> genii   -u  is USE     it is not meant -user
<DrillerPetr> genii ))
<genii> DrillerPetr: -u for kate is --use. -u for kdesudo is NOT --use
<DrillerPetr> genii   OK   petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ kdesudo kate -u petr config.conf &    BUT!    Kate was started without any documet!  config.php
<DrillerPetr> genii AAAA  AND?   HOW TO FIX?
<genii> DrillerPetr: Perhaps I'm not clarifying properly
<genii> DrillerPetr: kdesudo -c "kate -u filename" -u petr
<genii> Would be correct usage
<genii> But in that case the -u petr   would likely not work since "petr" likely doesn't own stuff in /var/www
<DrillerPetr> genii  YES   I DO IT!
<DrillerPetr> genii   petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ kdesudo -c "kate -u init.php" &
<genii> DrillerPetr: Good
<DrillerPetr> genii  yes  thenks
<genii> DrillerPetr: You're welcome
<xrandr_laptop> that was, annoying
<xrandr_laptop> i guess my laptop does not like Katy Perry
<daskreech> Mine doesn't like Katie Holmes
<Autoscum> oh greayt
<Autoscum> now my mp3 give a disk error
<Autoscum> ...
<Kiry> stupid question
<Autoscum> What's up, Kiry? :)
<Kiry> I need to install a 'nix flavor on a flash drive to try to boot a box
<Kiry> suggestions?
<daskreech> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Kiry> thanks you
<Autoscum> Yeah.
<Autoscum> If only I had a 1 GB flash :(
<Autoscum> I'll be right back.
<daskreech> Autoscum: ##linux :)
<level1> I haven't used linux in about a year.  Whats the current status of NVidia drivers?  I have an 8800GT; should I install the proprietary drivers or the open source drivers?  Are there ubuntu packages that have the drivers I need?
<James147> level1: Proprietary drivers are still better for nvidia
<James147> level1: you should be able to install them by running jockey-kde
<level1> James147: thanks
<Autoscum> #Unnecessary comment below:
<Autoscum> Yay, I found my other MP3 player!
<daskreech> Autoscum: Whoot!
<Autoscum> How can I format a flash drive?
<Autoscum> Format /dev/sdb in Konsole?
<James147> Autoscum: To what filesystem?
<Autoscum> Fat i guess, haha
<Autoscum> But any would do
<Autoscum> I'm trying to make a Puppy Linux USB drive
<daskreech> ah #puppylinux had a nice tool for that
<James147> Autoscum: sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<Autoscum> Thanks. :)
<Autoscum> But will FAT really work?
<Autoscum> I mean, that's for temporary usage until I get a drive tomorrow.
<James147> Autoscum: add -n NAME to add a label to it as elll
<James147> Autoscum: most usbs are formated as fat
<Autoscum> Alright then :)
<James147> Autoscum: So should work
<Autoscum> Thanks, James147.
<Autoscum> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb contains a mounted file system.
<Autoscum> :/
<James147> Autoscum: /dev/sdb1  << the 1 usually means the first partition
<Autoscum> The device is located at /dev/sdb
<Autoscum> I unmounted it from /media/MP3
<Autoscum> Now it says this
<Autoscum> mkfs.vfat: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdb' (use -I to override)
<Autoscum> /dev/sdb1 no such file or directory. :)
<James147> Autoscum: You probally should create a partition first :)
<Autoscum> Maaaybe :P
<tsimpson> it does tells you how to override
<James147> tsimpson: and also worns you about somethings in the man pages
<James147> best option is to ceate a partition
<tsimpson> James147: for small devices, partitioning is usually not required
<daskreech> you can make the whole thing a parition :)
<Autoscum> How?
<James147> Autoscum: using gparted or partition-manager is the easiest way (gui) or parted/fdisk for command line)
<Autoscum> I'm installing gparted now. :)
<Autoscum> Creating partition now.
<daskreech> Kde has a partition manager
<daskreech> Nicely called  KDE parition manager
<Autoscum> Haha.
<Autoscum> Well, I already made it
<James147> daskreech: thinks its just partition-manager on karmic
<Autoscum> Okay, now I'm having trouble with the mount command.
<Autoscum> How do I mount /dev/sdb (ext4) on /mnt/disk?
<daskreech> James147: horrible name :)
<James147> Autoscum: why are you mounting it? partitioning should be done when the dirve isent mounted
<Autoscum> Yes, I already partitioned it.
<Autoscum> Now I need to put the files in. :P
<James147> Autoscum: but in answer - sudo mount -t FILESYSTEMTYPE /dev/sdb /mnt/disk
<Autoscum> Thanks.
<James147> Autoscum: but should should be able to just clikc it in dolphin to auto mount it
<Autoscum> Sure, I'll try. :)
<Autoscum> Oh, now there's a new device called sdb1
<Autoscum> o.O
<James147> Autoscum: thats the first partition on /dev/sdb
<Autoscum> Good. :)
<James147> Autoscum:  its the one you should mount
<Autoscum> Yeah
<Autoscum> James147: I can't paste files in it o.O
<James147> Autoscum: thats a premision problem
<daskreech> mounted read only?
<James147> Autoscum: you should knotice that its owned by root
<James147> Autoscum: Should be writable by root
<James147> Autoscum: did you mount via commandline?
<Autoscum> Yeah I did. :(
<Autoscum> lol
<James147> Autoscum: type sudo  chown USER:GROUP /mnt/disk
<Autoscum> James147: USER:GROUP should be my username and group, right?
<James147> Autoscum: yeah, the groupd should also be your username
<Autoscum> Never mind, I did "udo cp /mnt/puppy/*.* /mnt/disk/"
<Autoscum> It worked ^_^
<Autoscum> sudo * lol
<Autoscum> Ah crap. Now I tried to unmount /mnt/disk but it froze :(
<Autoscum> Oh, there. It unmounted.
<James147> Autoscum: :)
<Autoscum> Okay, booting!
<Autoscum> Blinking cursor ftw.
<Autoscum> Aaaand it keeps blinking...
<Autoscum> Well, at least now it doesn't say "Please disconnect all disks and other media"
<Autoscum> at boot time o.O
<Autoscum> Gah. It's not booting.
<Autoscum> brb
<Autoscum> Okay, I'm back.
<Neremor> hello! I configured a backup via LuckyBackup (using rsync). I defined for my documents-backup a source-folder (containing all my backups) and a target-folder (which is supposed to contain my backup. The problem is: If i delete any files in the source folder, they are not deleted in the target folder. What I need is something like a complete removal of the target-folder before running the backup again. Is there any feature in rsync which
<Neremor>  supports this? I hope it was a bit understandable...
<James147> Neremor: --delete option
<Autoscum> It doesn't work. :(
<Neremor> for the rsync command?
<Autoscum> James147: Is there an option to mark a partition as "boot"?
<James147> Autoscum: there is when you format it i think
<Autoscum> Alright then, I'll try.
<James147> Autoscum: create the partiton i mean
<Autoscum> Alright
<James147> Neremor: --del --delete --delete-before --delete-during --delete-after --delete-excluded  all for rsync, the the man pages for more info
<James147> Neremor: dont think it deletes all teh files though, only the ones not found on the source director
<Neremor> thank you very much, i found out right now that LuckyBackup (which is a very nice application by the way) supports this, too :)
<Neremor> well deleting all the files would only cause uneccessary disc usage :S
<Autoscum> Okay, I flagged it as boot! :)
<James147> Neremor: Not much point unless you know somethings cruppt and you want to make sure you get rid of it (which you can do manually if you need to)
<Neremor> not sure what you mean, the disc usage?
<Autoscum> Here we go. Starting up.
<Autoscum> o.O
<James147> Neremor: You only need to delete everything if you know a file inside the abck up is crupt
<Autoscum> It says "This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to continue"
<Autoscum> Floppy? rofl
<Neremor> aah well, yes...
<James147> Autoscum: Lol, not sure, what are you trying to do?
<Neremor> but i think all files are compared by some mechanism, like md5 hashs?
<Autoscum> James147: I'm trying to make a bootable Puppy Linux for a computer with no hard drive or CD ROM
<James147> Neremor: possiblally,
<Neremor> ok thanks anyway, i will go sleeping :) good night
<Autoscum> I've downloaded the Puppy ISO, I mount it, copy all files from it to the volume.
<James147> Autoscum: How big is your flash drive?
<Autoscum> 512 MB
<Autoscum> Puppy is about 100
<James147> Autoscum: try just useing usb-creator-kde  - only ever used it with kubuntu immages though if not try unetbootin both will make it easier to make bootable usbs
<Autoscum> Yeah.
<Autoscum> I tried with the generic Kubuntu USB creator but it's for Kubuntu only apparently.
<James147> Autoscum: try unetbootin its for any distro
<Autoscum> James147: Okay, creating it now.
<Autoscum> It got stuck on File 8 out of 10 :(
<Autoscum> Oh, there.
<Autoscum> Installing bootloader
<Autoscum> Good. It's done.
<Autoscum> <Borat voice> I am very excite! </borat voice>
<Autoscum> It works!!!!
<Autoscum> :D
<James147> Autoscum: :D
<Autoscum> *beep* Yeah!
<Autoscum> It works!!!
<Autoscum> :D
<Autoscum> Booted up fine.
<Autoscum> Thanks a lot, James147!
<FloodBotK1> Autoscum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> Autoscum: No problem :)
<Autoscum> FloodBotK1: Okay, okay...
<James147> Autoscum: FloodBotK1 is a bot :)
<Autoscum> James147: I am aware of that, James147. I like talking to them. :P
<di3g0x> hi somebody can help me i don't know how to install plasmoide
<soee> hmm iv installed pyqt using kpackagekit, but dunno how to run it any idea ?
<James147> just checking have seen other try to get a responce before
<James147> soee: isent pyqt a library?
<Fanfare> di3g0x: search for plasma-widget in kpackagekit
<Kolia> di3g0x: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Installing_Plasmoids
<soee> hmm James147though it some kind og gui for qt :/
<aldoxx> hi
<aldoxx> chile??
<James147> soee: cant see pyqt, only pyqt-dev-tools and pyqt-tools
<soee> James147: ok, thnx
<rahmu>  I am having sound problem with my kubuntu 9.10 box. For some reasons, I can only get sound from one particular application (kaffeine). Other media players and web browsers do not have any sound. I have no idea how to troubleshoot. Any help, please?
<crimsun> rahmu: pastebin the output from "sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*" when you experience the problem
<rahmu> crimsun http://pastebin.com/m3c979ff4
<rahmu> crimsun you there?
<crimsun> rahmu: yes, sec (kinda busy)
<rahmu> ok sry, thx for helping
<crimsun> rahmu: you should disable slmodemd
<rahmu> how to do this?
<crimsun> rahmu: either remove sl-modem-daemon, or set DONTSTART=1 in /etc/default/slmodemd
<rahmu> crimsun I disabled it, still not fixing the problem
<crimsun> rahmu: did you kill slmodemd, too?
<rahmu> am running top | grep slmodemd apparently it's not running anymore
<crimsun> rahmu: do you have any special configuration set in KDE System Settings > Multimedia?
<huhlig> ok, weird problem. I am using a cheap normal usb keyboard and 99% of the keys work fine however certain keys are both sluggish or spitting out incorrect characters. Im using the latest kubuntu. I checked to make sure that the keyboard mapping is correct.  double quotes are an example, I know the keyboard is fine cause I use it in windows regularly , ex: ¨ instead of " and its semi non responsive
<crimsun> rahmu: if not, please start one of the apps giving you problems, then rerun the fuser and pastebin
<rahmu> no special configuration in multemedia. I just put everything back to default just in case
<rahmu> I'm sending you the pastebin asap
<daskreech> huhlig: Might be the app some apps replace chars with fancy ones
<huhlig> daskreech, I just figured out the problem
<huhlig> for some reason its set to a map other than us
<daskreech> :-)
#kubuntu 2010-01-22
<huhlig> how can I make in kubuntu just that the default is us
<rahmu> crimsun http://pastebin.com/m436945f
<huhlig> it says it in the kde control panel
<crimsun> rahmu: from that pastebin, nothing is actually trying to play sound
<rahmu> but i have chrome playing a youtube video
<crimsun> rahmu: did you actually use the command I gave you?
<rahmu> sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* this is what I used
<rahmu> when I use Kaffeine and when I log in/out the sound actually works
<crimsun> rahmu: have you created any asoundrc ?
<crimsun> rahmu: can you reproduce the symptom using firefox-3.5?
<rahmu> I don't think so (don't know what's an asoundrc)
<crimsun> rahmu: but, from that output, it's pretty clear to me you aren't getting any sound because the app isn't even trying to use the sound device
<rahmu>  I ran Kaffeine, it appeared in the output of the command. When I ran Firefox+youtube, it didn't
<rahmu> why is Kaffeine the only one using the sound device? (that IS working)
<crimsun> rahmu: that depends how Phonon and Kaffeine are configured. How /are/ they configured?
<rahmu> default
<rahmu> btw thx for your help/patience
<crimsun> rahmu: either take a screenshot, or describe, please.
<crimsun> rahmu: I have no idea what "default" means /for you/
<rahmu> Ok last "fresh" install was Jaunty. I was using Gnome. then upgraded to Karmic. No problem there. Then installed kubuntu-dekstop package, problem appeared magically. If I log in in GNOME, no sound at all
<chris062689> Does anyone remember that article on LIFEHACKER that there was website where you would draw a crude picture, and it would piece together the picture using images found on google?  It was a really neat webapp but I can't find it anymore.
<rahmu> Don't know what to add. I am using 'legit' repos for downloads and update. Never had sound problems before. No special config was involved. Problems appeared as soon as I tried KDE (kubuntu-desktop)
<crimsun> rahmu: err, you were using GNOME?  Is pulseaudio running?  pgrep pulse
<rahmu> yep
<crimsun> yep to which?
<rahmu> pulse running
<rahmu> got a PID
<BluesKaj> chris062689, why are you asking here ..this chat isn't a support channel mfor webapps
<crimsun> rahmu: something is very, very wrong, then.  It should have appeared in your fuser output.
<crimsun> rahmu: echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf && killall pulseaudio
<rahmu> output: no
<rahmu> and "The program pulseaudio closed unexpectedly" (GUI alert)
<crimsun> rahmu: huh?  It should be autospawn = no
<rahmu> exactly. My mistake. autospawn = no
<crimsun> rahmu: so now you need to decide if you want to keep using PulseAudio
<crimsun> rahmu: if you do, you need to configure KDE System Settings > Multimedia, and set PulseAudio to the highest/topmost priority
<rahmu> what are the alternatives?
<crimsun> rahmu: either you use it, or you don't.
<crimsun> it's pretty straightforward.
<rahmu> it was in the lowest priority. what are the benefits/disadvantages of putting it on top?
<rahmu> (if you don't mind me asking)
<crimsun> /don't/ put it at the top if you don't use PulseAudio
<rahmu> say i want to use it. I put it at the top. What next?
<crimsun> then you rm ~/.pulse/client.conf, logout, and login
<rahmu> ok brb
<rahmu> crimsun: I logged out/in, now sound has completely disappeared. Even Kaffeine doesn't have sound. I run the fuser command again, Pulsaudio appeared in the output, but Kaffeine doesn't anymore ...
<rahmu> (am also playing youtube vids on both chrome and firefox. they don't appear in the output of fuser)
<rahmu> crimsun: are you still here?
<Fanfare[afk]> rahmu: another way is to completely remove pulesaudio, but i dont know bout gnome then...
<crimsun> rahmu: check your volumes.
<crimsun> rahmu: please pastebin precisely the command you're using
<crimsun> bah
<rahmu> Fanfare[afk] I don't mind removing pulseaudio. I don't use gnome anymore (for the time being)
<rahmu> crimsun: checked my volumes. no problem there
<crimsun> 19:31 < crimsun> rahmu: please pastebin precisely the command you're using
<rahmu> the fuser one?
<crimsun> rahmu: I need to see the command /and/ its output.  Yes.
<rahmu> http://pastebin.com/m70c3555c
<crimsun> rahmu: is that with an application playing a movie/music file?
<rahmu> yes
<crimsun> rahmu: ok, back to basics, since something is really screwed on your system.
<crimsun> rahmu: first, can you hear output from: speaker-test -c2 -l1
<rahmu> no
<crimsun> rahmu: pastebin output from the following commands: pactl stat && amixer -Dhw:0
<rahmu> http://pastebin.com/m4dd797e3
<crimsun> rahmu: and you only have one sound card, correct?
<rahmu> yes
<crimsun> rahmu: do you hear anything from: speaker-test -c2 -l1 -Dplughw:0
<DarkwingDuck> hmm, dragon player keeps crashing when I try to play a DVD. Do I need to install a DVD codec?
<rahmu> crimsun: I don't hear anything and I get error message: Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<crimsun> rahmu: likely due to PA being active.  Try: pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -l1 -Dplughw:0
<rahmu> heard the noise
<crimsun> great, so something in PA is fubar.  Please disable autospawn and use pulseaudio -vvvv > ~/pulseaudio.log 2>&1
<rahmu> how to disable autospawn? kill the process?
<rahmu> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m401b363e             the content of pulseaudio.log
<crimsun> rahmu: cat ~/.pulse/client.conf
<crimsun> rahmu: if the line autospawn = no  is not in it, use the command I gave you above
<crimsun> rahmu: then, killall pulseaudio  and use the pulseaudio -vvvv command I gave you above
<rahmu> no such file (client.conf)
<crimsun> so create it using the echo command I gave you previously
<crimsun> should be in your shell history
<rahmu> I used this one (just making sure)  echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf && killall pulseaudio
<rahmu> the pulseaudio -vvvv is taking quite some time now
<crimsun> did you try playing something?
<rahmu> command is still executing but sound has come back to firefox
<rahmu> ok apparently sound is back everywhere. But command is still executing
<crimsun> that's expected.
<crimsun> it's normally daemonized when you login, but you're running it in the foreground
<crimsun> so, PA works fine, and your apps work fine
<rahmu> yes
<rahmu> how to configure it for next login?
<crimsun> looks like an initialization race, then.
<rahmu> "initialization race"?
<crimsun> PA and some other app are fighting
<rahmu> ok
<daskreech> DarkwingDuck: I would hope so
<crimsun> I'll upload a new version of PA to the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA for karmic in a bit
<crimsun> rahmu: if it happens in the future, killall pulseaudio and restart it
<rahmu> using pulseaudio -vvvv ?
<crimsun> rahmu: yes, and please attach the log to a bug report
<rahmu> never did that before, can you tell me how to do it properly pls (give the developers something useful)?
<crimsun> rahmu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log is the process that we would like you to use.
<crimsun> rahmu: to file a bug, it's as simple as "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio"
<rahmu> crimsun: ok i will. Thank you so much for helping out. I owe you one big time. If there's anything I could do, do not hesitate
<Autoscum> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Autoscum> !QEmu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<poyntz> is it possible to "Open Containing Folder" in firefox with dolphin ? if so, how?
<crimsun> rahmu: no prob
<Autoscum> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<daskreech> ponytz: Yes
<daskreech> poyntz: Yes
<xero> hello can someone help me please i installed kubuntu and when i did i partitioned a fat 32 drive for my storage but i cannot read or wright to it could someone please explain how i go about fixing that problem?
<xero> i used to know how but i forgot :)(
<xero> :(
<poyntz> daskreech: how ?
<xero> been using kubuntu on and off for a fiew years now
<xero> anyone help please?
<a51ts> i'm trying to remove "Dragon Player", and it's asking to remove "kubuntu-desktop" as a dependency... what should I do?
<xero> are you using kpkg get?
<a51ts> i'm using kpackagemanager
<a51ts> *kpackagekit
<xero> you dont have to remove a programs dependencys
<xero> it just asks if you want to
<Fanfare[afk]> a51ts: kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package...
<aperson> a51ts, kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<a51ts> so it's safe to remove?
<xero> aperson got it
<aperson> no, Fanfare[afk] did :)
<a51ts> ok, thanks all 3 of you :)
<xero> lol
<Fanfare[afk]> aperson: no?
<xero> can someone tell me how to make my storage partition in fat 32 acessable i cant rember :(
<xero> whats the command..
<xero> want read wright download like i do with my / partition
<xero> hmm ok
<xero> guess ill just have to mount it :(
<poyntz> daskreech: are you there?
<daskreech> poyntz: Yes
<daskreech> xero: mount it with the proper right?
<xero> yeah
<xero> im doin that now
<xero> i used to know a way to make it acessable without mounting tho
<daskreech> How do you even get to it without mounting it?
<xero> mounting becomes a pain im automounting gona edit my fstab
<xero> i hate this
<xero> i cant rember
<xero> some command that lets you acess storage and read wright wtihout mounting
<xero> been like a year since i used unix
<xero> got on a hardcore game kick forgot how much i missed it lol
<Fanfare[afk]> xero: adding to /etc/fstab?
<xero> yeah :(
<xero> i dont like editing fstab accadently crashed my comp lasttime lol
<xero> all because of one little mistake
<xero> anyway ill make it happen thanks tho
<daskreech> poyntz: http://luisfpg.blogspot.com/2009/04/making-firefox-open-files-honoring-kdes.html
<foormea> hi
<daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<foormea> i just installed a kubuntu on my brand new eeepc 1201n. firefox and thunderbird have HUGE FONT menus, how could i fix that? (menus are ok-sized for other apps, at least kde ones)
<xero> ich ok im not as good as i rember lol got a simpler way to make my storage partition read wrightable?
<aperson> if you want a gui to do it, pysdm can edit your fstab for you, xero
<xero> yeah i downloaded that lol
<xero> was lazy but aparentley i can allredy read wright
<xero> frustrated :(
<JontheEchidna> foormea: In System Settings, go Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance
<foormea> JontheEchidna: ah excellent! thanks, i'll try and let you know
<JontheEchidna> then make any change and hit applet
<JontheEchidna> *apply
<JontheEchidna> you can even change the setting you had to change back to what it was, the thing is just to get it to save the settings
<iconmefisto> xero: if you have write access, what's the problem?
<foormea> JontheEchidna: mh, i cannot change anything...
<xero> lol i dont tho
<xero> it just says i do
<xero> all my downoads are stalled
<xero> and it says i dont have permission
<foormea> JontheEchidna: i can change "widget style" in GTK+ style
<xero> to change even icons
<JontheEchidna> foormea: that will work, you can select raleigh and then change it back to qt curve
<iconmefisto> xero: can you pastebin your fstab?
<JontheEchidna> that should enable "apply"
<foormea> JontheEchidna: and in the part that says GTK+ fonts, "use my kde fonts in gtk+ applications" is selected and i cannot select the other option
<xero> yeah sure
<foormea> JontheEchidna: ok
<aperson> xero, if you didn't before, you have to re-mount your drives for the permissions to take affect
<xero> gona restart first
<xero> ill be back i just tryed soemthing alittle diferent
<xero> brb
<foormea> JontheEchidna: ok, changing to raleigh did the trick
<JontheEchidna> neat
<foormea> how come qtcurve comes with huge fonts?! that's weird, i never had a problem with this before (either with kubuntu or gentoo)
<JontheEchidna> foormea: what happens if you change back to qtcurve?
<foormea> JontheEchidna: back with huge fonts
<JontheEchidna> :/
<foormea> it's ok, i don't mind the less good looking firefox
<foormea> is there no way to adjust qtcurve preferences?
<JontheEchidna> in theory it should use the KDE preferences
<foormea> mhhhh
<JontheEchidna> foormea: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+KDE+%28Firefox+Theme%29?content=117962 <- if you want it looking a bit nicer
<foormea> well
<foormea> that's a minor problem
<foormea> JontheEchidna: i usually like very 'raw' stuff but i'll give it a try
<JontheEchidna> oh, could you try fiddling around with the KDE font settings? If you're using default fonts KDE might not explicitly set that in the config file
<JontheEchidna> ooo: http://eddieringle.com/how-to-fix-gtk-theming-in-kubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<JontheEchidna> aha, fiddling around with KDE settings was the workaround to that issue:
<JontheEchidna> Problem #2: Qtcurve’s font is much too big
<JontheEchidna> Solution: Change the general font in systemsettings->appearance->fonts to something different, save, and then change it back. Repeat for `kdesudo systemsettings`.
<FloodBotK1> JontheEchidna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * JontheEchidna slaps FloodBotK1
<foormea> JontheEchidna: thanks a lot!
<JontheEchidna> foormea: no prob, sorry for the inconvenience
<foormea> nothing to be sorry abotu :)
<JontheEchidna> well, I made the GTK+ appearance module for System Settings ;-)
<JontheEchidna> sorta, it used to be a part of gtk-qt-engine so I didn't write most of it...
<JontheEchidna> but I maintain it now
<JontheEchidna> but this seems to be more of a QtCurve problem
<foormea> well then THANKS A LOT
<foormea> i've been a linux enthusiast for years but i've never coded anything -- i cannot code at all
<xero> ok yep confused lol i cannot wright to my storage partition its as a folder in my root but i can drag icons and folders their
<iconmefisto> xero: it's better if you make the mount point in /media
<xero> how i do that chief
<iconmefisto> xero: sudo mkdir /media/<name-of-mountpoint-dir>   and then use that mountpoint in your fstab line
<foormea> JontheEchidna: ok, i tried changing font to anything then revert back but the problem persists. if i "force fonts dpi" to 96 it does the trick
<JontheEchidna> nice
<foormea> JontheEchidna: to give you an idea of how big fonts are if i don't do that, they are even bigger than if i force fonts to 120
<foormea> anyway, thanks a lot for your help :)
<xero> kk thx
<xero> omg
<xero> the storage device manager does jack :(
<xero> i still cant do anything with my storage partition
<xero> gona headbut monitor soon lol i mounted it in media
<xero> still no luck
<xero> read only is clicked off not sure why it dosent work
<xero> awe now i cant get it back where it belongs:(
<xero> weak sauce lol
<xero> anyway if anyone can help me with this simple problem i seem to be havin trouble with would be great thx
<Autoscum> Hello, it's me again - boot guy!
<Autoscum> I'm now trying to make a Windows XP bootable flash. Does anyone know how?
<xero> ok if someone could just tell me the command to make /storage acessable that would be fab then i can just leave lol
<xero> i dont care about auto mount anymore i just wana get this overwith cuz its makin me mad lol
<joejc> are all the stupid bugs that should have caused the release to be delayed fixed?
<xero> joejc
<xero> u see that little butten on the bottem of your screen
<joejc> so no?
<poyntz> daskreech: thanks but it didn't work
<xero> wate version u have
<xero> joejc what version?
<xero> u using karmic?
<joejc> i was about to dl it
<daskreech> xero: How are you doing?
<xero> bad das
<xero> lol
<daskreech> poyntz: What happens when you run xdg-open from the command line?
<xero> daskreech do u know the command to just make it read wrightable /storage im not gona make it auto anymore i just wana get this done lol
<poyntz> daskreech: you mean xdg-open .mailcap ?
<xero> daskreech: yea?\
<daskreech> poyntz: some file
<daskreech> xero: I don't know is it mounted already ?
<xero> yeah
<xero> and i have the read only butten non clicked
<poyntz> daskreech: well with update-user-mailcap it tells me permission denied. even tho i chmod 755 the file
<xero> and i remounted it using storage device manaiger but no luck
<foormea> JontheEchidna: actually, my font issue is not really fixed... setting fonts to 96dpi is too small... setting to 120dpi is ok for kde apps, but fonts look slightly ugly in firefox... you were saying that changing fonts in raleigh mode for gtk+ appearance, applying, then setting back to the previous setting would do the trick
<daskreech> poyntz: Try it on some file you downloaded
<daskreech> xero: do you have it in the /etc/fstab ?
<foormea> JontheEchidna: oh wait wait i think i'm an idiot :D
<xero> naw i decided not to go that way this time
<xero> lol
<xero> i just want the command u type in konsol
<xero> i cantrember but i know its real easy command
<poyntz> daskreech: that was a file i downloaded
<xero> anyway i gota go get some bubble tea lol
<xero> ill talk to u guys later
<foormea> JontheEchidna: yeah no changing font in raleigh then switching back to qtcurve doesn't do the trick on my side
<poyntz> daskreech: anyway with the .mailcap file it just opened up kate
<poyntz> daskreech: if i try with Warning: unknown mime-type for "update-user-mailcap" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<poyntz> gah
<poyntz> daskreech: that's what i get if i try it on update-user-mailcap
<Autoscum> chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/puppy': Operation not permitted
<Autoscum> Does anyone have any idea what this is about? :(
<Vouche> hey everybody
<Autoscum> Hey, Vouche. :)
<Vouche> i just install ubuntu on my lap, i don't have idea how to use it :(
<Autoscum> Why did you install it in the first place, then? :P
<Vouche> cause Windows suck's
<foormea> Autoscum: did you sudo? what partition type is it?
<Vouche> but, i just need a mini bible
<Autoscum> foormea: I did sudo, it's a fat32
<Vouche> graphics are good, and easy, but i can not see the help in the console
<Autoscum> Also, how do I run an exe as root?
<foormea> Autoscum: mh. if i'm not mistaken for ntfs you need to change uid/gid in fstab or at mount time. i thought fat32 is easier to deal with
<foormea> Autoscum: but you could try to unmount, change ownership, then remount?
<Autoscum> I'm trying to make a USB bootable flash drive for Windows XP, running a Windows native program through Wine.
<Autoscum> Is this insanity? :P
<foormea> i don't get it
<Autoscum> foormea: Do you know how to make a Windows XP bootable flash drive?
<Vouche> just install windows in the usb drive
<Autoscum> What?
<Autoscum> Install Windows in a 512 USB drive?
<Autoscum> 512 MB
<Autoscum> I'm trying to put the ISO there, so I can install it from the flash drive due to the lack of CD-ROM or any other removable media.
<Autoscum> Except for said 512 MB flash drive.
<Autoscum> I already have a small Windows XP installation ISO
<Autoscum> The quest is to put it on the Flash drive so it would act as an installation.
<Autoscum> Not as a standalone O/S
<Autoscum> No ideas huh?
<Autoscum> Didn't think so. :/
<Autoscum> In other words, I want to burn an image to a USB drive.
<daskreech> dd ?
<ilumi> Autoscum: there is a special app that puts isos on the usb drive
<ilumi> Autoscum: UNetbootin
<Autoscum> ilumi: That's for Linux installations only. :(
<Autoscum> ilumi: I've already tried it, but if you got something on your mind, please share.
<ilumi> Autoscum: dont know anything like that for windows
<Autoscum> Alright, ilumi. :) Thanks for the help.
<daskreech> Autoscum: I assume you tried asking in Puppy's IRC chan?
<Autoscum> daskreech: The Puppy thing was solved. :)
<Autoscum> I'm trying to create an XP bootable device now
<Autoscum> I'm currently creating it through VMWare Workstation xD
<Autoscum> daskreech: And it appears to be working. :)
<Autoscum> I'll probably write an article on how to install a Windows XP system if you don't have a CD ROM nor a second hard drive, haha
<daskreech> Does it involve downloading Kubuntu ? :)
<Autoscum> daskreech: Yep.
<Autoscum> daskreech: Downloading Wubi installer on a broken Windows installation, then using the Kubuntu to download VMWare, then creating a boot disk on an MP3 player
<Autoscum> and reinstalling
<Autoscum> :D
<Autoscum> Makes a lot of sense, eh?
<daskreech> ha ha Yeah :)
<ilumi> Autoscum: why are you installing windows?
<Autoscum> ilumi: That's my primary OS.
<Autoscum> As much as I hate it, Mass Effect 2 is out xD
<Autoscum> and I've got a killer video card that is kinda overkill to use on Linux
<Autoscum> lol
<Autoscum> ilumi: Of course, once I have Windows up and running, I'll come by from time to time to say hi. ^_^
<Autoscum> Haha.
<ilumi> yeah i was a big gamer back in the day,  but it's a waste of time, and doesnt teach you jack
<daskreech> Wait it's out now?
<daskreech> ilumi: Lies!
<daskreech> I know to eat mushrooms now :)
<ilumi> which mashrooms are you talking about?
<Autoscum> daskreech: Mass Effect 2 is out!
<Autoscum> daskreech: Release is from Razor 1911
<Autoscum> ilumi: Thanks to the CoD series and Fallout 3, I was moved to learn about guns and stuff like that
<Autoscum> :P
<Autoscum> Sorry, I'm a bit incoherent. It's 6 AM and I haven't slept all night
<daskreech> Gnight Autoscum
<Autoscum> You're leaving? :P
<daskreech> You are
<Autoscum> Nah.
<Autoscum> Be right back.,
<Autoscum> Okay. ^_^
<Autoscum> Much better.
<Autoscum> daskreech: So, why am I leaving? I still got work to do
<Autoscum> :P
<victor__> anybody knows an alarm software playing mp3 for kde? i haven't found anything
<ilumi> victor__: http://www.federicopistono.org/Set_up_an_MP3_OGG_Alarm_Clock_Using_Linux
<daskreech> why do you need it for KDE specifically?
<daskreech> kalarm should work
<victor__> kalarm doesn't supports mp3 and i cant install alarmclock on kde :S
<daskreech> .ogg ?
<ilumi> ?
<daskreech> victor__: You ca't install alarmclock on kde?
<Guest34643> Need to install Nvidia drivers, so that I can increase screen resolution. But how do I get those drivers.
<tolpico> There is an nvidia application in software managment . But no way to install it
<tolpico> Would someone please help me install nvidia drivers on kubuntu? In hardware drivers dialog it doesnt show the drivers. How should I get it?
<Daugha|n> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daskreech> tolpico: try jockey-kde
<tolpico> daskreech: thanks this is exactly what I was looking for. thanks Daugha|n too for that useful page.
<tolpico> daskreech: opening jockey-kde as root gives this error "No protocol specified
<tolpico> : cannot connect to X server :0.0"
<tolpico> nvm got it from that poage, by opening hardware manager through menus
<Daugha|n> Is there a way to reformat a drive, and lock out bad sectors?
<james_l> Daugha|n: depending on file system, yes. If you are on one of the extX ones, you can do it without even reformatting with the -c option to fsck.extX.
<pat|nG> good mornin everyone
<pat|nG> anybody here?
<pat|nG> need help
<daskreech> with?
<pat|nG> i got my laptop and i have win7 and i set the boot setup to cd as it boots up...now im in the process of installing kubuntu....it appears i'm in disk setup...how can i install it without a rewritting my win7 os? all i can see is /dev/sda1 ntfs until sda4.....i don't know which of that my win7 is runnin....so which one i will choose to install kubuntu? i got 3 partition each partition is 80gb how can i know that drive ain't used by win7?
<daskreech> You have a /dev/sda1 sda2 sda3 and sda4 ?
<pat|nG> daskreech: yes
<pat|nG> sda1 0.0%(100MB) sda2 35.5%(78.0GB) sda3 33.5% (78.1GB) sda4 32.9% (76.6GB)
<pat|nG> that's wat it is stated right now
<daskreech> well all the partitions have something on them.
<daskreech> Laptop?
<pat|nG> yes
<pat|nG> so which one will i chose?
<pat|nG> is it dev/sda2?
<daskreech> Right so the first partition is the utilties section
<daskreech> pat|nG: What do you have on the three partitions?
<pat|nG> coz sda1 size is 104mb used is 35mb and in sda2 83782mb size and used is 11491mb
<pat|nG> in drive c in win7
<pat|nG> and 1 is for my full kubuntu
<pat|nG> and the other one is reserve for my next exploration to gentoo
<kyubutsu> win7 is going to be in the partition with the most used space.. so avoid that one
<pat|nG> but for now i just need kubuntu to be installed safe
<daskreech> pat|nG: ok but there are things on them now?
<pat|nG> nope
<pat|nG> c is full for win7 and the 2 partition remainings are empty
<daskreech> pat|nG: not according to that :)
<daskreech> pat|nG: Ok open Dolphin
<kyubutsu> also, the installer should give you the option to 'install side by side' so as to not overwrite other existing operating systems
<pat|nG> kyubutsu: i did manual setup
<pat|nG> :(
<pat|nG> do i need to hit back?
<kyubutsu> you can , yes
<daskreech> pat|nG: open Dolphin
<pat|nG> i don't know dolphin
<pat|nG> what is that bro?
<daskreech> pat|nG: press alt+F2 then type dolphin
<maco> pat|nG: the file manager in kde
<pat|nG> didn't show anything bro
<daskreech> alt+F2 didn't show anything ?
<pat|nG> wait it says here: HOW DO YOU WANT TO PARTITION DISK? CHOICES : ERASE AND USE THE ENTIRE DISK? SPECIFY PARTITIONS MANUALLY
<pat|nG> daskreech: no bro
<daskreech> Ah Right laptop
<daskreech> open the K Menu in the lower left and type dolphin
<pat|nG> bro i don't have that menu
<daskreech> pat|nG: Ah let me see you choose install Kubuntu from the menu when the CD first started up ?
<pat|nG> yes
<Daugha|n> daskreech: Lemme know when ya got some time. I have a few new tricks I wanna try, and these should be easier than the lanboot one.=)
<pat|nG> that's it
<daskreech> pat|nG: ah ok so you aren't on the same laptop now talking to us?
<Autoscum> I'm still alive!
<Autoscum> Waiting for the Windows XP to copy!
<Autoscum> :(
<Daugha|n> Autoscum: Dare I ask?
<pat|nG> nope
<pat|nG> i'm using my desktop
<Kage> ok... I installed Qt 4.6.2 with declaratives.... now how do I tell qmake to use 4.6.2, its still trying to use 4.5.2
<daskreech> pat|nG: Well if you want a definitive answer you can either go through with some command line instructions I can give you or reboot to the Try Kubuntu now option
<daskreech> Command line is faster but a little more frustrating Reboot is longer but should be easier on the nerves
<Autoscum> Daugha|n: Sure, ask away. Haha
<Daugha|n> Why xp....????
<Autoscum> Daugha|n: I'm trying to copy a Windows CD to a USB Flash drive in VMWare workstation, so it would be bootable.
<Daugha|n> Ah....That makes sense. =)
<Autoscum> It's been 40 minutes, it's copied 70 MB.
<Autoscum> Now I know what "painfully slow" means. :D
<Daugha|n> I need to set up an xp image so I can install via lanbot oneof these days.
<Daugha|n> That remonds me of dialup.....
<Daugha|n> Cannot say I miss those days.
<Autoscum> Indeed.
<Autoscum> :P
<pat|nG> daskreech: i think i saw already this dolphin u're talkin bro
<pat|nG> i'm here in dolphin now
<pat|nG> so wats next?
<Autoscum> Daugha|n, well the saddest thing is, I stayed up all night researching how to make a bootable XP flash from Linux
<Autoscum> That returned no results :(
<Daugha|n> Autoscum: I gots some questions about data recovery, you know much
<Autoscum> So I thought VMWare would help.
<Autoscum> Daugha|n, I doubt I know as much as you think, but I'll try to help.
<Autoscum> Shoot. :)
<Daugha|n> Autoscum: Took me three days and four people helping to get lanboot working, so, I understand,.
<daskreech> pat|nG: Great ok you should have a left panel
<Autoscum> Haha.
<Autoscum> Lanboot ^_^
<daskreech> with some things like Home and Root
<Daugha|n> Just wondered how hard it is to recover data that was on the hd before ubuntu was installed.
<daskreech> at the Bottom should be 4 hard drives which are your 4 partitions
<daskreech> you can click them to see what's in each
<Autoscum> Hold on :)
<Autoscum> Unetbootin has a lot of recovery software ready-to-go
<pat|nG> can i pm u daskreech?
<Daugha|n> Autoscum: I had an issue where lanboot was the only option....NOw that I got it working, well...It sure is a nice option.
<daskreech> pat|nG: pl
<Autoscum> Daugha|n, I hear you! :) But seeing how my other PC doesn't have a hard drive, I doubt that'll be any good for me.
<Daugha|n> Autoscum: Ya, I had an HD, just no removable media options.
<Autoscum> Haha.
<Autoscum> I'm actually using a SANG MP3 player that I bought a few years ago.
<Autoscum> It's got 512 MB of memory.
<Autoscum> 487 of which are usable. :P
<Daugha|n> Using it as the flash drive?
<Autoscum> Yeah!
<Autoscum> :P
<Daugha|n> Thats hilarious.... =) Good luck.
<Autoscum> Haha.
<Autoscum> Yeah, it's quite funny.
<kyubutsu> why dont you take your conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Autoscum> Especially how my 250 GB drive just stopped working :(
<Autoscum> kyubutsu, or maybe to /query?
<kyubutsu> offtopic is better..
<muhandash> Hello?
<daskreech> hi
<kyubutsu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Autoscum> daskreech, we're too late. :(
<Autoscum> He quit lol
<noaXess> good morning.. how is life today? end of week?
<Daugha|n> It exists....
<Daugha|n> OK, now to some work.....I have a wd external with bad sectors, what would be the best way to go about reformatting and cutting out the bad sectors?
<daskreech> badblocks
<Daugha|n> Lemme check.
<Daugha|n> Disk Util just shows 14 bad sectors.
<zubin71> hi! im using karmic rite now with KDE. for some reason i cant assign keyboard shortcuts for shifting between workspaces. please help.
<daskreech> zubin71: Ctrl+F1 F2 F3 Doesn't work?
<Daugha|n> If I reformat as ext4 after running badblocks, will there be any problems with ubuntu recognizing the drive as an external?
<MarcoPau> hello, compositing is almost always not enabled when I log into X, do you guys have a clue on this problem?
<varanus> MarcoPau: do you have an ati videom card?
<daskreech> !ph | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<MarcoPau> varanus: yes I do
<varanus> MarcoPau: even though i can't help you very much cause i'm not an expert, i resolved this problem by installing the radeon driver wich is the open one, or you can try to get the latest catalyst driver from ati
<varanus> but it was an known issue with the ati driver
<MarcoPau> varanus: I'm using the catalyst driver
<varanus> MarcoPau: the easiest way it to install the newest catalyst to see if it fixes it, the bit "harder" way is installing the radeon driver which works better imho. i installed the radeon and works just fine. i'm sorry that i can't help you more.
<MarcoPau> ok
<MarcoPau> varanus: thanks for the hint
<varanus> np
<MarcoPau> varanus: by radeon drivers you mean the ones coming with karmic right?
<varanus> MarcoPau: yes, the ones in the repository
<varanus> MarcoPau: before instaling that be sure to completely uninstall the catalyst, always if you go installing them
<varanus> MarcoPau: there is one thing that could create you a little problem and not see the X right away. in the /ect/X11/ there is the xorg.conf file created by the catalyst
<varanus> MarcoPau: before restarting with the new driver you have to delete that xorg.conf so the system starts using the radeon driver. i good thing is to backup it before deleting from there
<MarcoPau> varanus: actually some of us (me included) already had recent problems with the radeon drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306215 anyway I'll give it a try now
<varanus> MarcoPau: i'm not an expert but i have installed the radeon 5 days ago with no problems, but i can't assure you nothing, i'm sorry. just to let you know i got an hd4850
<ubuntu_nuevo> HOla
<ubuntu_nuevo> ¿HAyalguien?
<ubuntu_nuevo> hOLAAAAAAAAAA
<ubuntu_nuevo> ¿Estan?
<re1n7> mm..
<ubuntu_nuevo> hola
<ubuntu_nuevo> Estas?
<pat|nG> anyone?
<pat|nG> i type jockey-kde and it says no propretiary drivers is in used
<pat|nG> does it mean i got a built-in gfxcard?
<ubuntu_nuevo> I.m spain
<kyubutsu> !es | ubuntu_nuevo
<ubottu> ubuntu_nuevo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu_nuevo> ubootu
<ubuntu_nuevo> ya en entrado
<ubuntu_nuevo> y no responde nadie.
<tolpico> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tolpico> After installing Nvidia Drivers my desktop reolution came down to 640x480 from 800x600. The drivers are activated and I am sure  they are the correct recommended ones.
<tolpico> Also tried Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-0" but no luck
<tolpico> My current xorg.conf, if it helps: http://pastebin.com/m54aa16be
<Autoscum> tolpico: sudo nvidia-settings
<Autoscum> :)
<Autoscum> Switch the resolution and tell it to save to X config file
<tolpico> In the resolution list there are only two of them, 640x480 and  320x420
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> I keep getting this error for applications which are run as root: "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly." Any ideas? I googled around and didn't find anything helpful.
<tolpico> Autoscum: can I use a template of xorg and replace the resoution value my monitor supports by myself?
<Autoscum> Sure.
<Autoscum> You can manually edit xorg.conf
<Autoscum> Though, that may cause difficulties
<Autoscum> if the correct display adapter isn't selected in the file
<Autoscum> Sorry if my messages are fragmented, I haven't slept all night :D
<ubsafder> hello
<Autoscum> Hey ubsafder.
<tolpico> Autoscum: oh all help is appreciated, ;)
<ubsafder> my linux hangs with booting can i skill all starting services from grub ( that's all i have  ?
<ubsafder> skip not skill
<tolpico> actually thats the problem, to manually edit it. But I am sure my monito supports 1024x768/. So I need to just put them but dont know how
<tolpico> sry to Autoscum actually thats the problem, to manually edit it. But I am sure my monito supports 1024x768/. So I need to just put them but dont know how
<ubsafder> even recovery mode won't boot
<zubin71> daskreech : i cant shift workspaces even if i have assigned keyboard ahortcuts for it
<ubsafder> can i boot with a sort of prompt to confirm starting services ?
<ubsafder> for each service
<kyubutsu> ubsafder:  you can only do that if you could at least get into recovery mode
<ubsafder> ok i am still far from that i have a service that hang in anyboot
<kyubutsu> if you need to access files in the drive you can boot up  from a live cd
<ubsafder> ok and then ?
<kyubutsu> as far as actually fixing the system, i dont have an answer tho
<kyubutsu> sounds like you might want to back up your data and reinstall.. but you're welcome to stick around and maybe someone else has a better way to aid you
<tolpico> sorry, did a restart to check if i can sort out resolution problem but no luck, any messages for me above?
<ubsafder> what is the default level ?
<ubsafder> for ubuntu 5?
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> what's the cleanest way to enlarge all system chars?
<pat|nG> anyone here?
<pat|nG> how can i have a 3D desktop?
<varanus> hi all, i'm going through a sound problem in kubuntu karmic. even though sound output works fine i can't capture sound from the mic. the only clue i have is by running skype from konsole and getting the following error: ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM null
<Autoscum> !PulseAudio | varanus
<ubottu> varanus: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Autoscum> It's a PulseAudio error. :)
<varanus> Autoscum: but pulseaudio is not intended to be used with kde or am i wrong?
<Autoscum> varanus: I'm with Karmic as well and I am using PulseAudio :)
<Autoscum> Go to System Settings -> Multimedia and test out all devices
<varanus> Autoscum: ok, i'll try installing it hope to get it right cause i gave it a try sometimes and i got no sound.
<varanus> Autoscum: shall i ask you one more thing. does libpulse0 needs to be installed to use alsa or not? cause is the only paskage from pulse i have installed
<Autoscum> That's THE PulseAudio
<Autoscum> Uhh
<Autoscum> Damn, sleep depravation takes its toll :P
<Autoscum> Soo uhh... Yes. If you have alsa on the backend, install libpulse0
<tolpico> Autoscum: have a nap, it feels 7th heaven, It happens with me too :)
<Autoscum> tolpico: Not until I install that damn Windows XP and download Mass Effect 2
<Autoscum> xD
<Autoscum> My Internet will stop tomorrow around this time
<Autoscum> Less than 24 hours
<Autoscum> I haven't paid it lol
<Autoscum> So, sleeping is not an option until everything is finished. :)
<tolpico> I see :)
<varanus> Autoscum: ty very much for the link, i'll give it a try :). lol,  i wish you to get everything done then :)
<Autoscum> No problem, varanus.
<Autoscum> I've frustrated many users on here when I was new.
<Autoscum> Time to give back to the community. xD
<zubin71> daskreech : CRTL+ F1 etc. works but how do i change it?
<varanus> Autoscum: i know what u mean :D, done it for a while but now i'm more familiar with forums too so i try to frustrate ppl less xD. but this audio thing it's a week i'm getting frustrated lol
<varanus> beb
<Autoscum> Ah crap!
<Autoscum> I just crapped up my audio :(
<Autoscum> I'll be back.
<Autoscum> AAAAH
<Autoscum> I almost canceled 6 hours of file transfer!
<Autoscum> Damn I almost had a heart attack!
<Autoscum> Bah, there goes my cardio exercise for the day. xD
<while> lol
<while> Authority, nice
<while> Autoscum, nice
<while> :D
<Autoscum> while: Yeah... very nice.
<Autoscum> I'm steel feeling the adrenaline... remembering how I was saying NOO NO NO NO NO
<Autoscum> But then VMWare asked me to confirm it and I said cancel.
<Autoscum> Phew
<pat|nG> hello?
<omer> hello
<pat|nG> omer can u help me out?
<pat|nG> how can i activate my 3D desktop?
<omer> package manager and install the Compiz compiz 3d desktop settings option of the activity
<hateball> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<hateball> but Kwin has all that jazz these days doesnt it
<pat|nG> i see it but no effects at all
<pat|nG> i see the 3D visual effects and checked it
<pat|nG> but nothing happens
<pat|nG> weird isnt it?
<omer> After you select and click on the 3d desktopu settings determined by its own shortcut keys along the shortcuts will work after you apply
<omer> could you?
<pat|nG> how come i can't view videos in my youtube page?
<pat|nG> no flash player
<pat|nG> how can i have one?
<pat|nG> anyone?
<pat|nG> how come i can't view videos in my youtube page?
<pat|nG> no flash player
<pat|nG> how can i have one?
<sandhya> Hi, the preview pane in Dolphin is missing
<sandhya> How do I get it back?
<sandhya> View -> Preview is checked
<soee> pat|nG: try installing restricted-extras for kubuntu
<Autoscum> Okay, PulseAudio is freaking out.
<Autoscum> It isn't operational, again.
<Autoscum> !PulseAudio
<pat|nG> how?
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<pat|nG> soee: how?
<soee> use your kpackagekit tool
<sandhya> anybody able to help?
<pat|nG> i tried to download from adobe but it says unknown blah blah blah....checking.....installation window appear but nothing happnd actually
<soee> pat|nG: run kpackageit and search for it than select to install kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<pat|nG> couldnt find kubuntu-restricted-extras
<pat|nG> :(
<soee> pat|nG: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/ubuntu-restricted-extras/
<pat|nG> soee
<pat|nG> i already install
<pat|nG> but it's the same
<zorvalt> Hey everybody !
<zorvalt> Does somebody know how to set a USB headset as the main sound output of Kubuntu ?
<while> zorvalt, no ideea
<zorvalt> while: ok, thanks. Anyone else ?
<Peace-> zorvalt: try to join in #alsa
<zorvalt> Peace-: ok
<zorvalt> It's Okay, I just installed pulseaudio and it worked
<zorvalt> Bye ;)
<giuseppe_> hello
<giuseppe_> i have a problem with youtube video with firefox
<Autoscum> !PulseAudio | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Autoscum> Click that article and then navigate to Problems with flash :)
<giuseppe_> thank's
<pat|nG> huhuhu
<pat|nG> anyone?
<pat|nG> im lost
<Daugha|n> Hunh???
<pat|nG> i accidentally close my panel
<pat|nG> like in windows the start up?
<pat|nG> i mean start?
<giuseppe_> i don't find my problem
<pat|nG> i can't find it anymore
<pat|nG> how can i get back that tray panel?
<giuseppe_> when i connect to youtube, firefox not work
<giuseppe_> which is problem?
<Daugha|n> giuseppe_: Try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Daugha|n> giuseppe_: As in 'apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Daugha|n> pat|nG: I forget how to fix your problem. =(
<giuseppe_> so i write: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Daugha|n> giuseppe_:  in cli, yes.
<Daugha|n> Err....Konsole.
<giuseppe_> ok
<giuseppe_> ooo no
<giuseppe_> there is problem
<Daugha|n> ???
<Daugha|n> Yes, noone here to help me with my problems.=)
<Daugha|n> giuseppe_:  WHat ya got?
<Kolia> pat|nG: the whole panel of just the K menu?
<giuseppe_> when i go to youtube, my browser not work
<Daugha|n> giuseppe_: Need to be a little more specific than that. Does it close down, does it stop respoinding, does it just not play videos, exactly *what* does not work.
<ken_fallon> Afternoon
<Daugha|n> Monring.
<ken_fallon> Can someone tell me which process manages the taskbar where the Kmenu, clock etc lives
<giuseppe_> when i connect to youtube, video ready
<Tm_T> ken_fallon: Plasma
<pat|nG> how can i get back that tray panel? like in windows we have this start button in kubuntu the K icon on the lower left...how can i get that back?
<Daugha|n> Hey, Tm_T
<ken_fallon> It keeps freezing and I need to restart it
<Tm_T> ken_fallon: or more precise, plasma-desktop most likely
<ken_fallon> Tm_T: thanks
<Kolia> pat|nG: the K menu or the whole panel?
<ken_fallon> Kolia: the whole panel - also happens on Debian Sid
<giuseppe_> but i don't listen audio
<pat|nG> yes
<pat|nG> the whole panel
<giuseppe_> if i change page or search other video, my browser don't work
<Daugha|n> giuseppe_: SO, you just have no sound for youtube
<pat|nG> i accidentally closed
<Kolia> ken_fallon: pat|nG : right click > add panel then if you just want to add one
<giuseppe_> yes but i can't change website
<Daugha|n> giuseppe_: Ok, firefox stops responding.
<giuseppe_> if i connect to youtube, after i can't change website because firefox don't work
<ken_fallon> Kolia: thanks but this is a freeze issue. I.E the clock is frozen. I just needed to know which process to look at
<Daugha|n> giuseppe_: Dont go to youtube. :P
<Daugha|n> ken_fallon: Kolia is trying to help someone else.=)
<ken_fallon> Daugha|n: thanks
<Daugha|n> giuseppe_: WHat is the load on your processor?
<Kolia> ken_fallon: plasma-desktop is the process
<Kolia> ken_fallon: this is the same for the whole plasma thing (wallpaper, panel,widgets..)
<ken_fallon> I killed the panel with the Ctl+Alt+Esc and the plasma-desktop process was still running as kdeinit4: plasma-desktop [kdeinit]
<ken_fallon> running kdeinit4 plasma-desktop
<ken_fallon> did not spawn a new one
<Kolia> ken_fallon: kquitapp plasma-desktop
<Kolia> ken_fallon: and then,  plasma-desktop to restart it
<Kolia> your screen will go black for a second, but the console will remain
<Daugha|n> How do I optimize ubuntu for streaming video from sites like zshare and stagevu?
<ken_fallon> Kolia: Excellent thanks. It works now. Now I'd like to be able to file a bug against this crash. How can I go about getting usefull information ?
<Kolia> ken_fallon: hum i tihnk it's too late. Generally when it crashes, you get a popup giving you the backtrace and an interface to report the bug
<kyubutsu> also
<kyubutsu> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Kolia> ken_fallon: you can try asking on #kde-bugs if this is possible to collect information after it's been restored
<ken_fallon> Thanks i'll go over there. However this happens a few times a day so it should be easy to reproduce
<ken_fallon> Thanks everyone - have a good weekend
<Kolia> ken_fallon: then it has probably been reported already, and even probably fixed in the development version (but you cans still report it) :)
<ken_fallon> No harm to know how to report it anyway :)
<pat|nG> i check all box in window management...including the desktop cube animation desktop cube and all under window management but no effect? why?
<martijn> hi, i want login under root by su under bash, but when i do that it says there is a verification fault
<martijn> how do i enter su level?
<kyubutsu> !sudo | martijn
<ubottu> martijn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<pat|nG> kyubutsu: i cannot do a 3D desktop i check all box from window management
<pat|nG> nothing happend?
<pat|nG> :(
<pat|nG> anyone?
<kyubutsu> pat|nG: you got an ati card?
<Kolia> pat|nG: people are answering youi, but you never listen/answer them.
<pat|nG> i don't have ati i think i got dell 1545
<pat|nG> i don't know
<pat|nG> not that comp exprt tho
<pat|nG> but i think dell 1545 got nvdia
<kyubutsu> alright, check if the proprietary driver is activated in   kickoff>applications>hardware drivers
<martijn> i tried it with & kdesudo vuurmuur but this gives me nothing
<kyubutsu> why does that program needs root priviledges?
<martijn> i have not questioned me this to be honest
<martijn> $ vuurmuur
<martijn> Error: you are not root! Exitting.
<martijn> am i the only dude where su does not work?
<Pici> !sudo | martijn
<ubottu> martijn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kyubutsu> if you trust the program do    sudo vuurmuur   in terminal
<martijn> when i do a & sudo vuurmuur it gives me no output, weird
<kyubutsu> i already gave him that factoid, Pici
<Pici> kyubutsu: Ah, I missed it.
<kyubutsu> i just dont know what vuurmuur is or what it does
<pat|nG> kyubutsu: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system? what does it mean?
<martijn> and when i do $ sudo -i
<martijn> root@jupiter-laptop:~# vuurmuur
<Pici> kyubutsu: It looks to be a iptables/netfilter admin program
<Pici> !info vuurmuur
<ubottu> vuurmuur (source: vuurmuur): netfilter frontend (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7+debian-1 (karmic), package size 118 kB, installed size 716 kB
<martijn> it gives me nothing again
<kyubutsu> pat|nG:  did you see any drivers listed in there at all?
<kyubutsu> martijn:  maybe there is no graphical front end to it
<Pici> martijn: They have a channel here #-19-26-27-28-33-34-36-38-40-45-46-53 • 275 nicks (@1 %0 +0 274) •
<Pici> [#kubuntu] martijn: They have a channel here #
<Pici> er.. wrong paste (clearly)
<martijn> okok thanks!
<pat|nG> kyubutsu: nothing
<Pici> martijn: Since we don't know much about the program, perhaps the folks in #vuurmuur can help
<pat|nG> does it mean i don't have one? i only got a built-in gfxcard?
<martijn> i will go there, thanks for working with me
<kyubutsu> pat|nG: open a terminal and type   lspci   and press enter
<kyubutsu> look for a line that reads    vga compatible controller
<kyubutsu> it will tell you what video card you have
<kyubutsu> there is a more elegant way to bring it up but i dont recall it
<Daugha|n> lspci | grep vga?
<kyubutsu> nope..
<kyubutsu> close tho
<Daugha|n> SOunds falimiar. =)
<Daugha|n> Familiar, even..
<Daugha|n> cat + lapto == even worse typing than usual.
<pat|nG> kyubutsu: i got a vga compatible controller: intel corp mobile 4 series chipset integrated gfx controller
<kyubutsu> to my knowledge integrated graphics dont do 3d acceleration too well if at all ..
<pat|nG> i think so too
<pat|nG> :(
<pat|nG> kyubutsu: how about i can't view videos from youtube?
<kyubutsu> you need !flash
<kyubutsu> !flash | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pat|nG> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3109617.0 <--- i did follow all of the instructions here
<pat|nG> it runs but when i try to open the konqueror web browser flash player needed
<pat|nG> :(
<pat|nG> all updates are done
<pat|nG> works fine
<kyubutsu> install firefox .. works better
<Daugha|n> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Daugha|n> :P
<pat|nG> how can i install firefox?
<genii> Daugha|n: With kubuntu-restricted-extras  konq might actually understand Flash ...
<pat|nG> i click on mozilla firefox installer it has +install x exit
<Daugha|n> genii: No clue, I tried konq once, and promptly deleted it. =)
<Daugha|n> Now, there's an idea....
<Daugha|n> How do I get a different activity on each screen?
<Daugha|n> Hey, ilumi
<kyubutsu> btw, Daugha|n , the command is   lspci | grep VGA   just gotta capitalize vga tho
<kyubutsu> or wont work
<pat|nG> i got it kyubutsu but no sound
 * kyubutsu chuckles
<pat|nG> hehe
<ilumi> hey
<Daugha|n> kyubutsu: Figgers. =)
<pat|nG> anyone? i got the video working but no sounds
<pat|nG> hehe
<ilumi> is that a new distro i never heard about?
<Daugha|n> pat|nG: So, fix the sound.:P
<pat|nG> hahaha
<pat|nG> how?
<Daugha|n> pat|nG: Start by making sure all the sound levels are up?
<Daugha|n> There a plugin I need to run multiple monitors?
<pat|nG> anyone?
<pat|nG> i tried to test on sound system in amarok when i click test it works
<pat|nG> but i can't hear a sound in youtube videos
<Mannequin> hi, I've added the Kubuntu Beta PPA, so to beable to install KDE SC 4.4rc1, but after updating sources, I don't see any KDE update
<Mannequin> (I've done this a few days ago, and I've waited until today)
<Mannequin> what may I be missing?
<Mannequin> I followed the Software Repository Guides
<Mannequin> and added the repository to my list of sources
<Mannequin> maybe I should add this somewhere?
<Mannequin> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Mannequin> (but where?)
<Mannequin> mmmm, it seems I've added the wrong repository
<Mannequin> backports != beta, right?
<pat|nG> i can't open my kmix?
<pat|nG> y?
<Daugha|n> pat|nG: I dunno, I resolve any sound issues in gnome.
<pat|nG> i just installed pulseaduio
<pat|nG> but still no sounds
<pat|nG> :(
<ilumi> pat|nG: purge pulseaudio, install alsa and alsa-oss, reboot
<avihay> anyone experiencing slow compositing with kwin?
<valerio_> #ubuntu-it-bar
<pat|nG> ilumi
<pat|nG> how can i install alsa?
<BluesKaj> pat|nG, in the terminal, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<pat|nG> got it
<pat|nG> alsa-base is already the newest version
<pat|nG> alsa-utils is already the newest version
<BluesKaj> pat|nG,open kmix and make sure all ctrls are up to 75%  and  is pulseaudio installed in system settings /multimedia
<pat|nG> BluesKaj: the problem is no matter how i click kmix it will not open
<BluesKaj> pat|nG, can you see any souncrds listed in system settings/multimedia
<genii> When kmix won't open it's usually because the system doesn't find anything attached that it considers a sound device to use. eg: no driver
<slow-motion> hi
<pat|nG> yes
<genii> pat|nG: What is result of: lspci -nn | grep Audio
<BluesKaj> pat|nG, highlight the listed card and run the test box
<pat|nG> i got a HDA Intel (stac92xx analog
<genii> !intelhda
<pat|nG> and pulseaudio
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<pat|nG> it works both
<pat|nG> but i still got no sounds in youtube
<genii> Is the embedded volume control inside the flash player turned up/unmuted?
<pat|nG> where can i find it?
<genii> Usually lower right of the video which is playing
<pat|nG> it is on and full volume
<BluesKaj> pat|nG, sometimes pulseaudio interferes and over rides alsa settings ...try removing it ..you can always reinstall
<pat|nG> i have to remove?
<Guest40414> First time on- I am investigating the idea of making the switch from gnome to kde in ubuntu, but I have failed miserably at setting up wlan0
<Guest40414> How do I get to a subject chat?
<gino_> ciao
<Peace-> hi
<ilumi> hiiii
<Dubh`Tiegr> That was n9to fun.
<Daughain> Ok......ANyone have any idea why instalkling kwlan killed all net access??
<Daughain> Or even how to configure the crappy thing?
<pat|nG> Daughain
<pat|nG> i just got it
<pat|nG> deng
<pat|nG> i just type alsamixer on terminal
<pat|nG> then puff a mixer and adjusted it like the PCM
<pat|nG> wew
<pat|nG> now it's working
<Daughain> pat|nG my other system w9ont acknowledge either an eth0 OR a wlan0.
<Daughain> Sorry, but I have other concerns right now., =)
<pat|nG> it's awkie
<pat|nG> thanx anyways
<pat|nG> hehe
<Daughain> Dammit...\
<Daughain> Ok....
<Daughain> Hey,  BluesKaj
<Daughain> Got a min?
<BluesKaj> what's up , Daughain ?
<Daughain> Whiloe installing kde stuff to try and get my sedcond monitor working, I installed kwlan. That was great, until it discionnected me, and refused to acknowledge either eth0 or wlan0
<Daughain> I remnoived kwlan, but still cant get network tools to acjnowledge anything else except a loopback interface.  Even though the system is plugged into the lan.
<Daughain> That system is back in gn9ome right now, sionce I can a5t least find things there.)\
<WaltzingAlong> sigh
<Daughain> WaltzingAlong: I agree.=)
<BluesKaj> Daughain, I suggest you use /etc/network/interfaces/ to connect your eth0 , eth0=dhcp in the cli , unless you use a static IP
<BluesKaj> Daughain, then run , sudo dhclient eth0
<Daughain> I can use the same commands to reconnect my wlan0 as well?
<Daugha|n> HOney, I'm home.
<pat|nG> how can i set my panel back to normal?
<Daugha|n> Thanks as always, BluesKaj
<pat|nG> i accidentally closed it
<BluesKaj> usually yes but your encryption settings need to be listed aswell wpa2 apa-psk and passphrases etc
<BluesKaj> wpa-psk
<pat|nG> how can i set my panel back to normal?
<BluesKaj> normaL?
<pat|nG> yup
<BluesKaj> dunno what that is
<pat|nG> i got the K icon on the lower left
<pat|nG> but now it's gone
<BluesKaj> right click to add the kicker widget
<pat|nG> in windows we have this start button and the time display
<WaltzingAlong> in sharpe the bars can be customized as one sees fit, as well
<BluesKaj> pat|nG, we know but just , right click on the desktop add widgets , dpouble click on the blue "K" when you find it
<pat|nG> i got it but it was place on the centre
<pat|nG> hehehe
<BluesKaj> well then click on the cashwe icon in the right corner them move the K tp where you want
<BluesKaj> cashew icon
<artemis> hey guild, do you know how to use ethernet and wireless at the sametime?
<WaltzingAlong> artemis: my computer does that often  ... but for different networks
<artemis> anyone ?
<artemis> :-< thx anyway
<BluesKaj> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1108905.html artemis,
<BluesKaj> no patience , must young and entitled :)
<WaltzingAlong> and part of a system that encourages and reinforces such behaviors
<Dubh`Tiegr> lopes over to sniff at bulldog98, learning the scent for later fetching if needed.
<Dau`gone> BluesKaj; What was the second cli comnnand again? Apparently switching to kde caused a problem.
<Dau`gone> I got it,
<Daugha|n> I hopeI dont have to do that on every reboot.
<TheAncientGoat> Grrrr
<TheAncientGoat> Darn plasma
<Daugha|n> Agreed.
<TheAncientGoat> When I add a widget to a panel, nothing happens
<TheAncientGoat> however
<TheAncientGoat> when I /remove/ the widget that I just added
<TheAncientGoat> Whoops, here pops up that widget
<Daugha|n> Hey, I added a new network manager, and lost the network. =)
<TheAncientGoat> How the heck does that work? Did someone mess up a bool switch?
<Daugha|n> Thats strange.
<TheAncientGoat> But the best is
<TheAncientGoat> I cant /remove/ the widgets either
<TheAncientGoat> So.. GRRR
<Daugha|n> Ummmm........kde4.4?
<TheAncientGoat> nope
<TheAncientGoat> 4.3
<ilumi> linux is a mystery
<Daugha|n> I'm runing 4.3.2 with no widget issues.
<TheAncientGoat> and alt f2 isn't working either :(
<TheAncientGoat> ilumi: KDE is not quite linux
<ilumi> well, you can say that about everything
<TheAncientGoat> Although Gnome is barely any better... And all the other WM's also give problems
<ilumi> except the kernel
<TheAncientGoat> Yeah.. But I guess if you only use the terminal, it cuts down quite a few snags ;)
<Daugha|n> lol
<Daugha|n> How does kwlan work? I installed it, but got no docs with the install....??/
<xjjk> Daugha|n: klwan is really old
<xjjk> I'd not use it
<pat|nG> xjjk if u don't mind can u help me?
<Daugha|n> xjjk: Now they tellme!! =)
<pat|nG> hehe
<xjjk> pat|nG: let me scroll up...
<xjjk> Daugha|n: does networkmanager not work?
<Daugha|n> WHat would you advise as a wlan gui, xjjk ?
<xjjk> Daugha|n: networkmanager, or wicd
<Daugha|n> Where is it?
<xjjk> Daugha|n: networkmanager is included default with ubuntu and is what is used out of the box
<pat|nG> i got problem wid panel i accidentally delete it i add widget and the K icon put on centre i need it like at it is in default in the lower left portion of the screen inline wid the time
<BluesKaj> Daugha|n, for eth0 it's , sudo dhclient eth0 , to switch to wlan0 you have to do, wlan0=dhcp , then sudo dhclient wlan0
<xjjk> pat|nG: er, which version of KDE
<Daugha|n> xjjk: I'm a newb, and lose things in kde. I dont know where to look to find networkmanager.
<xjjk> pat|nG: I think that's really easy to use...
<xjjk> Daugha|n: it should be there by default already...
<Daugha|n> Umm....Where?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<xjjk> Daugha|n: it's not a program you can, it's a plsama applet
<pat|nG> i'm noob sori
<pat|nG> hehe
<xjjk> pat|nG: if you click on the plasma icon thing/cashew/whatever they cal it now
<Daugha|n> xjjk:  AH, that explains a bit.=)
<xjjk> pat|nG: you should see a "more settings" button
<xjjk> and in there you should be able to choose horizontal alignment
<xjjk> er, not horizontal... but alignment along a screen edge
<xjjk> Daugha|n: you should have an icon near the system tray area
<Daugha|n> Nope, tat disappeared when I installed kwlan.
<xjjk> Daugha|n: remove kwlan...
<Daugha|n> Thats why I said I couldnt find it.
<xjjk> it's *really* old
<Daugha|n> I already did.
<xjjk> still gone?
<Daugha|n> Yup.
<xjjk> check if you have the package for it installed... I think it's called plasma-widget-networkmanager
<Daugha|n> That was why I rwmoved kwlan the first time.
<xjjk> or something to that effect
<Daugha|n> xjjk: Thanks. It was uninstalled, instaling now.
<xjjk> Daugha|n: I personally think NetworkManager is a complete POS, but they have good intentions and I'm sure it'll work someday
<xjjk> Daugha|n: most people who get pissed with NetworkManager but still want a GUI go with wicd
<Daugha|n> Well, I'm a linux newb coming from xp.....
<Daugha|n> WHIle cli doesnt scare me, I dont know enough to really use it well, so I still need my gui.
<xjjk> Daugha|n: no one does wireless networking with the CLI... but there are various daemons that handle things for you
<xjjk> that you control by editing text files
<xjjk> classic UNIX paradigm
<Daugha|n> UNIX was 30 years ago for me. :P
<xjjk> some ideas were good ideas
<xjjk> like keeping settings in simple text files
 * Daugha|n chuckles.
<xjjk> and exposing various operations as files in general
<xjjk> rather than magic mumbo jumbo
<Daugha|n> I agree, but, after the lanboot exerience, I also know how slammed this channel would be if linux was pure cli/text.
<xjjk> Daugha|n: I'm honestly not sure about that
<xjjk> with CLI/text there's some transparency into how things work
<xjjk> so you have a chance to fix things by yourself
<xjjk> you get tangible errors
<xjjk> that you can google
<Daugha|n> It tok me three days to get lanboot set up on this system. MOst of that wa swaiting for someone who knew more about what I was looking at than I did, so they could poiunt out my mistake.=)
<Daugha|n> I used a specific Ip, where I needed the subnet mask.
<Captain_Haddock> What is Kubuntu's partition manager?
<Captain_Haddock> or KDE's rather
<xjjk> Captain_Haddock: it's in systemsettings
<Daugha|n> If you still have gnome, you can use gparted.
<xjjk> Captain_Haddock: the binary is called partitionmanager
<Captain_Haddock> xjjk: what's it called? don't see it.
<Captain_Haddock> looking
<xjjk> Captain_Haddock: it's called partition manager
<xjjk> you can open up a terminal or use krunner and just run "partitionmanager" directly
<Captain_Haddock> installing now
<Captain_Haddock> thanks
<Daugha|n> All this started because I'm trying to get a second monitor working. =)
<phoenix_> can anyone help me
<phoenix_> problem after update
<ilumi> i dont think anyone in their right mind would want to use cli alone
 * Daugha|n chuckles...
<Daugha|n> I remember the days....
<Daugha|n> Its kinda fun, when you are used to it.=)
<phoenix_> can anyone help me with kubuntu
<ilumi> nah, it's the thing of the past
<Captain_Haddock> phoenix_: nobody can until you tell us what the problem is.
<Daugha|n> ilumi: SO, why ya still have one??=)
<Captain_Haddock> xjjk: works a treat. Thanks again.
<xjjk> Captain_Haddock: cool
<phoenix_> i updated my kubuntu, after that i was not able to start the x server
<ilumi> Daugha|n: only because gui doesnt have the needed tools to fix stuff
<Daugha|n> Must still be viable.
<Captain_Haddock> phoenix_: updated from what to what?
<phoenix_> the cumulative updates
<Daugha|n> How do I kickstart networkmanager from cli, since we on the subject.
<phoenix_> i think i updated the kernal
<ilumi> Daugha|n: see windows has all the gui tools you needm, thats why dos console is almost forgotten
<Daugha|n> kernal update requires a reboot, phoenix_
<Daugha|n> ilumi: windows has all the gui tools MS wants you to have.. =)
<Daugha|n> There is a *big* difference. =)
<phoenix_> ya, i done that
<Nataouze> hello
<ilumi> Daugha|n: right, but there is nothing else avarage user needs
<Captain_Haddock> phoenix_: what are you using now?
<phoenix_> after that kubuntu lower version kernel
<ilumi> Daugha|n: you can configure pretty much everything from gui
<phoenix_> i fixed the problem in this version
<ilumi> Daugha|n: and it works
<phoenix_> but when i loggin in the latest version i get the error and not able to start the xserver
<D-coy> hi all o/
<Daugha|n> ilumi: Ok, so I'm noty an average user. Might explain why I'm running linux now. :P
<phoenix_> can i send you the error log
<Daugha|n> phoenix_: pastebin it, better idea.
<Nataouze> I upgraded to KDE 4.4, and now some shortcuts are borken, such as ALT+F2 for the launcher or F12 for yakuake
<phoenix_> ok
<Daugha|n> ilumi: How do I start networkmanager from cli?
<ilumi> Daugha|n: yeah, but linux maybe has like 40% of what you need in gui, thats why you have to work with console alot
<Daugha|n> ilumi: windows has about the same, it just doesnt give you a terminal interface to fix the rest of the issues. Thats why there are so many third-party apps to *fix* it. =)
<phoenix_> X.Org X Server 1.6.4
<phoenix_> Release Date: 2009-9-27
<phoenix_> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<phoenix_> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
<phoenix_> Current Operating System: Linux matrix 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686
<FloodBotK1> phoenix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic root=UUID=95225b18-74c0-4d4b-b422-e0911ea62e6f ro quiet splash
<Daugha|n> He missed my comment about pastebin, I see.
<Captain_Haddock> he just saw the paste bit.
<Captain_Haddock> Daugha|n: I think networkmanager in KDE 4 is a plasma applet
<Captain_Haddock> plasmoid perhaps
<ilumi> Daugha|n: well, what are you reffering to, thre is not much you need to fix in windows if anything, (not talking about security, spying, etc)
 * Captain_Haddock uses wicd instead
<Daugha|n> ilumi: Ok, *not* counting e=security, there is regular maintenance on your registry files for one...
<Captain_Haddock> oh win v. linux
 * Captain_Haddock backs away
<Daugha|n> Captain_Haddock: I'm a newb. :P
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<Daugha|n> Aqnd, for amusement value, *I'm* supporting cli.=)
<Captain_Haddock> Daugha|n: so, what's the problem?
<ilumi> Daugha|n: average users dont need that
<Daugha|n> Oh, Captain_Haddock I know its a plsma thing, I just dont know how to make it work.
<ilumi> Daugha|n: thats only for geeks
<Daugha|n> ilumi: As I said, I'm not an average user.
<Captain_Haddock> Daugha|n: what doesn't work?
<ilumi> Daugha|n: and u can manually edit it if you need to
<Daugha|n> ANd I'm a nerd, dammit, not a geek.
<Captain_Haddock> you're a NEET, just admit it :P
<Daugha|n> lol
<Daugha|n> Captain_Haddock: I had to reinstall networkmaager after a kwlan failure. =)
<Captain_Haddock> a lowlan failure?
<Captain_Haddock> oh
<Daugha|n> I think I just found that kernel update phoenix_  was talking about.
<Captain_Haddock> kwlan?
<Daugha|n> kwlan.
 * jussi01  reminds people this is a support channel and general discussion should be held in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Daugha|n> Crusing synaptics trying to find whatever package I need to allow multiple monitors.
 * Captain_Haddock isn't familiar with kwlan
<Daugha|n> Didnt realize kwlan was an antique so I included it in the install list.
<Captain_Haddock> but IMO, if the plasmoid is not working for you, use wicd
<Captain_Haddock> sudo apt-get install wicd
<Captain_Haddock> (and remove kwlan)
<Daugha|n> plasmoid wasnt wrking because it was uninstalled. :P
<Daugha|n> DId tat a while ago. =)
<jussi01> Daugha|n: which gfx card?
<Daugha|n> jussi01: This is alaptop.
<jussi01> Daugha|n: again, whcih grafics card?
<Daugha|n> Radeon X1200 series, if I re,e,ber right.
<Daugha|n> remember, eve.
<daskreech> hi pat|nG
<jussi01> right, have you installed the ati driver for it?
<jussi01> Daugha|n: under system -> hardware drivers
<Daugha|n> Karmic, no need for another driver for it.
<jussi01> ahh, ok
<daskreech> ilumi: I use CLI Alone
 * jussi01 never remembers which ones you need the blob for
<daskreech> it works for everything but managing images :(
<jussi01> Daugha|n: alt+f2 -> krandr
<Daugha|n> jussi01: Under system settings/display  It saysmy system is not set up for multiple monitors, even though I have a 22 plugged in and mirroring when it says that
<jussi01> Daugha|n: although not sure how well that works.
<phoenix_> the kernel version in with i get the error is 2.6.31-17
<phoenix_> ya
<phoenix_> i found a tip in a webpage and i uninstalled the nvidia drivers
<phoenix_> after that when i logged into the latest kernel version , my system hangs with screen blank and contineous beep
<phoenix_> then i logged into the kernel version and reinstalled the nvidia drivers and now it works fine
<phoenix_> but when i loggin to the latest version i am not able to start the x server
<jussi01> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Daugha|n> jussi01: So far, it doesnt. =) I need to be able to display seperate workspaces on each monitor.
<daskreech> Nataouze: got help?
<Daugha|n> Whats 'X'?
<jussi01> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> sorry for the multiple factoids, got lazy
<jussi01> anyway, off to the shop now
<Nataouze> daskreech: I went into the global shortcuts panel into the KDE config, and now it works again, but I didn't restard KDE yet
<phoenix_> i found somewhere in a webpage that whenever we update the kernel, we have to reinstall the nvidia driver. is that true
<daskreech> Nataouze: Ok
<Daugha|n> factoids are fine.
<hoban> hello all. I'm an arch user (kdemod) and have now got an itch to try kubuntu. Is there a way to get a minimal kde install like there is with kdemod or must I install all of kubuntu desktop in order to expect things to work under kubuntu?
<Daugha|n> Ill get to the hdmi output later... :P
<Daugha|n> brb, gonna run this reboot.
<phoenix_> help
<daskreech> hoban: what would you consider minimal KDE ?
<hoban> daskreech: just the  bare minimum functional desktop. no add-on apps. I'd choose which apps to install myself. So that would required plasma/dolphin/phonon/etc. but *not* require things like games/amarok/etc.
<genii> !info kde-minimal
<ubottu> kde-minimal (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment, minimal applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:50ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 36 kB
<hoban> genii, awesome! thanks
<genii> hoban: np
<hoban> is there a particular ppa I should use to get the latest kde on karmic?
<phoenix_> dont do that
<Daughain> Ok, that did some strange things...
<hoban> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta I guess
<hoban> phoenix_, who were you talking to?
<daskreech> hoban: apt-get install plasma-desktop
<phoenix_> hoban
<hoban> daskreech, keep in mind that I'm currently running ubuntu
<daskreech> or kde-minimal :)
<hoban> so my repos point to the ubuntu repos, not the kubuntu ones
<daskreech> hoban: They are the same repos
<hoban> ok.
<hoban> is there any particular reason not so use the kubuntu-ppa/beta?
<daskreech> We don't discriminate much :)
<phoenix_> if you have important files. dont use it
<daskreech> hoban: You want the last shipped version of KDE that Kubuntu shipped with
<hoban> haha, it'll eat my hamster eh?
<daskreech> hoban: the main repos have what shipped with 9.10 plus security updates
<phoenix_> i am here because the same reason
<daskreech> hoban: backports has the lastest stable version
<daskreech> hoban: beta ppa has the lastest version (the RC1 currently)
<hoban> so, if I safely want the latest, I should use backports
<daskreech> the latest KDe 4.3 yes
<hoban> ok, thanks guys for the tips
<phoenix_> help
<phoenix_> not able to start the xserver in the kernel 2.6.31-17 in kubuntu
<daskreech> phoenix_: What error?
<phoenix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360796/
<phoenix_> darkreech are you there
<Captain_Haddock> phoenix_: probably has something to do with Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
<phoenix_> its working fine in the lower kernel version 2.6.31-16
<Captain_Haddock> then use the lower kernel and wait for another update.
<phoenix_> this is my xorg.conf
<phoenix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/360814/
<phoenix_> i have rebuild the nvidia x configuartor
<phoenix_> i have rebuild the xorg.cong using nvidia x configuartor
<bushh> surabaya
<daskreech> phoenix_: yes
<daskreech> phoenix_: you have closed drivers?
<phoenix_> can you help
<phoenix_> what should i do
<daskreech> Run sudo apt-get upgrade
<phoenix_> done that
<daskreech> Should rebuild the Driver
<phoenix_> phoenix@matrix:/etc/X11$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<phoenix_> Reading package lists... Done
<phoenix_> Building dependency tree
<phoenix_> Reading state information... Done
<phoenix_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBotK1> phoenix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daugha|n> Didnt we go through this a little while ago?
<phoenix_> sorry
<Daugha|n> More for you, mate. You end up gagged if the bot feels you are spamming.
<phoenix_> oh
<phoenix_> now i know
<Daugha|n> Hmmmm.....If I use gpart after running badblocks, the reformat will ignore all the banned blocks, right?
<Daugha|n> phoenix_: 4 lines to warning, and I beleive 6 till gagged.
<phoenix_> oh
<taga101> Morning all
<phoenix_> i got the rules
<Daugha|n> Heya, taga101
<phoenix_> morning
<Daugha|n> GUess we shall find out.
<phoenix_> everytime i update my kubuntu, i am not able to start the x server
<phoenix_> usually i reinstall, but now i want to know why its happening, i think its because of the nvidia drivers
<Daugha|n> I'mma newb too. =)
<phoenix_> oh, linux are you using
<Daugha|n> Get this external formatted, and then back to trying to get my monitors working.
<gorgonizer> phoenix_: do you install the nividia drivers from their website, or via the repositories?
<phoenix_> via repositories
<Daugha|n> ubuntu with kde.
<phoenix_> that kubuntu right?
<Daugha|n> No. I still have full gnome.
<xrandr_laptop> blech. gnome
<xrandr_laptop> gnome is not as visually impressive as KDE
<Daugha|n> No, but when kde taes dump, I can fix it. :P
<phoenix_> do you get humbnail preview for media files in kde
<xrandr_laptop> kde doesn't crash! not by itself anyway :)
<Daugha|n> xrandr_laptop: No, only when you install parts of it. :P
<taga101> its the operator not the machine LoL
<Daugha|n> Its the apps in the repos, on some occasions.:P
<xrandr_laptop> KDE is actually quite stable
<xrandr_laptop> im just figuring some stuff out in it. I haven't used KDE in many moons
<xrandr_laptop> such as, assigning shortcut keys, using compiz instead of kwin, etc.
<Daugha|n> Its been about 30 years since I dealt with unix, and thats the last time I saw a functional cli.
<phoenix_> i think i found the solution can you verify this and tell me
<phoenix_> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/13/kernel-update-affects-some-nvidia-users-fix-included/
<Daugha|n> I tried compiz, I tink I prefer kwin
<daskreech> phoenix_: sudo depmod -ae should rebuild the drivers as well
<phoenix_> oh, thats good
<phoenix_> so i should rebuild the drivers first right?
<daskreech> First?
<daskreech> before what?
<dhaumann> since the amarok upgrade to 2.2.2 on kubuntu I have no sound anymore.
<daskreech> tha's the only problem you have right now
<dhaumann> is that a known issue? maybe someone knows a workaound? all other apps play sound
<Daugha|n> OK, how do I reformat a disk and get it to ignore bad sectors?
<phoenix_> before using this command  sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<daskreech> Daugha|n: tried badblocks ?
<Daugha|n> daskreech: Ran it for many hours....Now what?
<daskreech> phoenix_: both should kick off the rebuild
<daskreech> Daugha|n: should have marked the bad sectors as bad so a reformat will ignore them
<phoenix_> oh ok, i will try that now, thanks a lot everyone
<Daugha|n> daskreech: Used gpart to reformat as ext4, still showing as 232GiB and failing per disk utility.
<Daugha|n> Or did I reformat the wrong way?
 * daskreech shrugs :)
<Daugha|n> lol
<Daugha|n> That helps... =)
<Daugha|n> OK, its time for bed, and Ill deal with this when the brian works again.
<xrandr_laptop> here's a question regarding theme packages. When you install a theme package, can you get rid of the original tar.gz file, or does KDE use the original file instead of making a copy of it?
<phoenix_> the problem is solved
<phoenix_> now i am able to start the x server in the latest kernel
<daskreech> phoenix_: It's just your drivers. They need to be rebuilt for every new kernel. The upgrade should do it automatically
<daskreech> I guess for some reason on your computer it fails
<daskreech> xrandr_laptop: It copies it
<phoenix_> ya that what they have said. its happens only in nvidia driver version 9X
<xrandr_laptop> thanks
<daskreech> phoenix_: So just run that command after you upgrade a kernel and then you should be fine
<phoenix_> ya learned that now
<phoenix_> what is the alternate for yahoo messenger that you are using
<phoenix_> i tried piden and gyache
<Daugha|n> I llike pidgin.
<daskreech> Pidgin is simple but doesn't have the extras like Webcam and picture sharing
<simion314> pidgin is the best, kopete misses some features and gyache hangs on my pc
<daskreech> Gyache does but is ugly as sin and twice as loud
<daskreech> I'm seriously thinking about forking it and doing a Qt version
<Daugha|n> lol
<simion314> thats the problem, every IM uses theyr own libs, and reinvent the wheeel
<phoenix_> what you have said is right, i am trying to use gyachi to use that voice chat feature
<phoenix_> but the font is very bad
<simion314> daskreech: maybe try to contribute to kopete
<daskreech> simion314: I want to do both
<daskreech> have a library that kopete can use but the interface and concept of Kopete doesn't allow things like Picture sharing
<simion31422> daskreech: i tried but is so hard to debug c++/Qt apps, no nice graphics
<daskreech> And I would say webcam and Picture sharing are the biggest uses of Yahoo
<daskreech> I have at least three people who keep windows around just to use Picture sharing on Yahoo
<daskreech> simion31422: Hmm ?
<simion31422> i ment no nice GUI for debugging
<phoenix_> i like kopete a lot, expecting someone to improve it
<daskreech> simion314yache: have you tried qt designer ?
<daskreech> phoenix_: You can help :)
<simion314yache> phoenix_: no many people working on yahoo protocol in kopete, yahoo sucks ,unfortunetly all the people in my country uses it
<phoenix_> i can a visual basic programmer not c
<phoenix_> but trying by best to program in linux, one time installed the qt library and the KDevelop. didnt succeed
<xrandr_laptop> how do you change the compiz settings?
<simion314> daskreech: qt designer does only the interfaces, qtcreator is a nice IDE for Qt development
<simion314> phoenix_: install the Qt SDK and Xorg headers and you are ready to go
<phoenix_> what is the best ide
<markus> I like kopete a lot. The only IM I know that can iclude skype. The only thing I miss is working file transfers on some protocols. Hope that will be implemented. Waiting for that since years.
<simion314> qtcreator is good
<markus> phoenix: this is like asking "whats the best beer"? 10 people 10 different opinions
<daskreech> simion314: Sorry yes qtcreator
<phoenix_> ok
<daskreech> xrandr_laptop: install the app for compiz settings I forget the name now
<daskreech> phoenix_: The one you can work with
<daskreech> markus: Which protocols?
<simion314> ccsm compiz config settings manager
<daskreech> that's it
<phoenix_> i am trying to download the qt sdk. what does this mean "Qt: Framework Only"
<simion314> phoenix_: get the SDK  that has the qtcreator inside
<daskreech> phoenix_: It's just the base Qt things you need to get started
<phoenix_> is this right" Qt SDK for Open Source C++ development on Linux/X11 32-bit"
<phoenix_> the one thing that kopete is lagging in case of yahoo is the room list feature
<daskreech> phoenix_: You can jump into #kopete and talk there :)
<phoenix_> ya
<ibou> hi
<ibou> i'm looking for a good video converter for kde
<ibou> any idea ?
<simion314> ibou: no ideea for GUI app,ffmpeg is the app that knows to convert video formats
<daskreech> ffmpeg ?
<simion314> it must be some Qt front ends but i do not know
<ibou> ok
<ibou> thx
<ibou> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<simion314> daskreech: yes, ffmpeg
<ibou> !converter
<Windopain> how can i enable compositioning in kde?
<daskreech> Windopain: alt+F3 -> Configure Window behaviour
<Windopain> daskreech: thanks
<daskreech> Windopain: Sure
<BlessJah> could someone pastebin /usr/share/xsessions/ from kubuntu9.04?
<BlessJah> (file is named kde.desktop kde4.desktop or similar)
<BlessJah> i need /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop from 9.04, could someone pastebin it somewhere?
<[Relic]> Does the current gwenview, have a text directory list (like the old version did) for images or is it stuck with thumbnails?  If it is stuck with all thumbnails is there an alternative that properly does text directory lists like gwenview used too?
<Windopain> failed to activate desktop effects using the given config.  check x.  you may consider changing advanced, especially compositioning... only options i have in advanced are shading
<josh__> plasma work space just crashed and the dedbug porgram does not have the right info
<hoban> hello all. What do you all use to auto-launch (and unlock?) ssh/gpg/kerberos keys when you log in to kde? it "just works" with gnome for me
<WaltzingAlong> josh__: ok
<josh__> it keeps crashing
<daskreech> WaltzingAlong: Broke?
<daskreech> josh__: plasma keeps crashing?
<daskreech> hoban: kwallet I would guess
<hoban> daskreech, I'm referring to something that automatically starts {ssh,gpg}-agent
<rafytafy> hi, i have a question..i would like to try the 2.6.33 kernel on my karmic 64bit due to daily lockups, i want to add this to my repo...  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  how should I add it
<hoban> in gnome, both are started automatically and if your password for either matches your gdm login password, your keys are also unlocked and loaded at login
<josh__> yeah and other stuff too and i dont know how to find the debug  filles to install
<bbeck> I'm running KDE 4.4 RC, and the printer settings aren't working, I was wondering if anyone was having the same problem?
<daskreech> hoban: kwallet can do the same if you want it explicit you can run ssh-agent in autostart
<daskreech> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<daskreech> bbeck: More specific?
<hoban> daskreech, thanks, I'll look into that
<shiko> Всем привет !!!
<Tm_T> !ru | shiko
<ubottu> shiko: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Screamo_Smurf> anybody free to help me?
<genii> Screamo_Smurf: Just ask your question of the channel generally and see if someone takes up an answer
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<NSsmiles> hi guys
<Screamo_Smurf> im trying to get exaile to work, but it keeps telling me it cant decode because the decoder isnt installed
<NSsmiles> is there help with getting opera on kubuntu?
<Screamo_Smurf> NSsmiles i just did that 2 hours ago
<NSsmiles> i looked it up no luci
<NSsmiles> luck
<Screamo_Smurf> what are you having problems with?
<NSsmiles> i thought it was installed but i can't find it anywhere
<Screamo_Smurf> wich version did you install?
<NSsmiles> so i need to try again
<NSsmiles> 10 i think
<Screamo_Smurf> for wich version of ubuntu
<Screamo_Smurf> *kubuntu
<NSsmiles> 9.10
<Screamo_Smurf> nvm go back on that
<Screamo_Smurf> open konsole
<NSsmiles> ok
<Screamo_Smurf> hold on a sec
<NSsmiles> ok
<inteliwasp> does anyone know where the "nvidia-settings" saves it's settings at?
<Screamo_Smurf> simply type opera in konsole
<Screamo_Smurf> it will open if its installed
<NSsmiles> command not found
<Screamo_Smurf> then its not installed
<Screamo_Smurf> hold on a sec ill give you a link
<NSsmiles> yeah i need to try again
<NSsmiles> ok
<NSsmiles> thanks
<Screamo_Smurf> http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=32614&location=121&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<Screamo_Smurf> try that
<NSsmiles> great thanks
<Screamo_Smurf> can anyone help me with exaile?
<daskreech> inteliwasp: likely in some .folder in your ~
<daskreech> Screamo_Smurf: What is it doing?
<Screamo_Smurf> wont play anything
<Screamo_Smurf> basicly says theres no decoder
<daskreech> as in won't play at all or play with no sound?
<daskreech> Ah ok
<Screamo_Smurf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8707809#post8707809
<Screamo_Smurf> ^^ thats exaclty what it does
<daskreech> Screamo_Smurf: you have installed the codecs already?
<Screamo_Smurf> restricted extras?
<Screamo_Smurf> if so yes
<Screamo_Smurf> amarok will play them
<Screamo_Smurf> but not exaile or audacous
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<daskreech> Screamo_Smurf: You need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<daskreech> or in short
<daskreech> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Screamo_Smurf> you mean kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Screamo_Smurf> daskreech ive already install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<daskreech> Screamo_Smurf: Ubuntu-restricted extras
<Screamo_Smurf> ok
<daskreech> or just the gstreamer-bad package
<Screamo_Smurf> oh wow
<Screamo_Smurf> kubuntus virtual kboard is alot better then ubuntus
<txes> hi! anybody know what was changed in updates list night.. something connected with Xserver... because today after restart I get black screen when KDM should show up (9.10 with KDE 4.4 RC1, fglrx driver from ATI site)
<Peace-> txes: the driver...
<Peace-> txes: bad driver= bad performance
<[Relic]> Does the current gwenview, have a text directory list (like the old version did) for images or is it stuck with thumbnails?  If it is stuck with all thumbnails is there an alternative that properly does text directory lists like gwenview used too?
<txes> Peace-: but the driver was not changed... because I installed it from the bin file from ati site... something other packed messed it up... I tried to reinstall fglrx driver but still same black screen...
<daskreech> [Relic]: What do you mean?
<Peace-> [Relic]: maybe on  /tmp
<Peace-> this sick k3b doens't want get cddb infomations ...
<Peace-> -.-''
<Peace-> txes: dunno about ati ... but when you upgrade you should be carefull if you have ati nvdia...
<daskreech> [Relic]: What text details?
<xrandr_laptop> when is the next release of kubuntu scheduled for?
<daskreech> april
<Dekans> xrandr_laptop: april
<Dekans> it's always april and october
<xrandr_laptop> cool
<daskreech> same day
<Dekans> xrandr_laptop: Kubuntu 10.04 => April 2010
<Dekans> Kubuntu 9.10 has been released on October 2009
<Dekans> it's in the release number ;)
<Dekans> Is Firefox 3.6 (stable not nightly) available in a Ubuntu repo ?
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<daskreech> Yes
<daskreech> Screamo_Smurf: issues?
<Screamo_Smurf> i just had to regiter is all
<Screamo_Smurf> with a vkb
<daskreech> hm ok
<daskreech> [Relic]: still there?
<jschall> why does networkmanager in (k)ubuntu ALWAYS revert to "auto eth0" (DHCP)? i want to use a static ip, and i want it to stick, and this is BS. why should end users have to edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<daskreech> jschall: Shouldn't have to which networkmanager version are you using?
<jschall> 0.8~a~git.20091013t193206.679d548-0ubuntu1
<jschall> default with karmic
<Fleck> any ideas why i'm getting 100% CPU usage while moving data from one HDD to another?
<Fleck> SATA hdds
<Fleck> 1TB and 1.5TB, ext4
<daskreech> YOu don't have DMA turned on?
<jschall> daskreech: i added a network connection in networkmanager, set it up as static and checked "connect automatically"
<Fleck> daskreech DMA is ON
<daskreech> and apply and it flicked back to DHCP?
<jschall> you have really really fast hdds and a really really slow cpu?
<jschall> no it works
<Fleck> jschall well AMD 5200+ is really slow? :)
<jschall> daskreech: but it doesn't stick if i reboot the system
<daskreech> ah I see
<jschall> Fleck: ... yeah, but not as slow as it could be
<jschall> Fleck: hmm. i don't have 2 hdds in my system so i can't try it and see what it does on mine
<jschall> i hate networkmanager
<jschall> haaaaaate
<jschall> that's hate with SIX 'a's
<Fleck> jschall btw try wicd :)
<Fleck> really nice network manager ;)
<Screamo_Smurf> it does suck
<Screamo_Smurf> im tethering so i use wvdial
<[Relic]> boingy boingy boingy
<daskreech> hmm?
<Windopain> anyone know how i can determine if 3d graphics drivers are installed?  ubuntu 9.10 kde nvidia 7950gt...
<daskreech> Windopain: Turning on Effects in Kwin is a quick way
<Windopain> daskreech: i guess my next querstion is how to install the unauthorized drivers in 9.10 then, since that's what i'm troubleshooting (effects not turning on)
<ner0x> How can I make sure my computer gets the same IP address from my router everytime WITHOUT using a MAC filter.
<Windopain> turn off dhcp?
<ner0x> Windopain: How do you do that on kubuntu?
<ner0x> I don't know much about networking but I can get myself around a linux computer just fine.
<Windopain> ner0x: i don't know how to do much more than shutdown and restart.
<daskreech> Windopain: run jockey-kde
<daskreech> ner0x: either set the DHCP server to have a crazy death time for the lease or set your DHCP range and then give your computer a static IP address
<Laeborg> Hey!
<daskreech> Yes?
<Laeborg> My Kubuntu 9.10, 64 bits, has crashed. When I startup, kde don't start
<ner0x> daskreech: I believe the IP I'm requesting is out of range.
<Laeborg> but I can login into the terminal, but no gui..
<xrandr_laptop> Laeborg: any info in /var/log/messages  or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Laeborg> 'could not detext X server version', 'DRI initialization failed' and 'atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized'
<daskreech> GPS has not been initialized?
<daskreech> what did you do before the crash?
<t0mu> hello!
<Laeborg> system update
<t0mu> please, How install mysql-workbench in kubuntu?
<t0mu> I install dependecies with apt-get, but.. print this error:
<t0mu> config.status: executing libtool commands
<t0mu> configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --disable-dynamic
<t0mu> in ./configure =(
<t0mu> anybody?
<daskreech> t0mu: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<daskreech> Thought that sounds like a package error
#kubuntu 2010-01-23
<gino_> xdcc
<Windopain> i always see screenshots of rather unique desktop configurations... are there any decent sites w/ walkthroughs on how to setup non-default configurations?
<daskreech> Windopain: Such as?
<Windopain> just various looks/feels for the desktop
<Windopain> don't have anything specific at the moment
<Windopain> kinda an abstract question... guess it's either, "yeah, thissite.com" or "wtf are you talkinga bout" :)
<[Relic]> daskreech, in the old version it would just be a normal file list or thumbnails, in the live cd I couldn't find any way of showing just a file list, it always had thumbnails in gwenview
<daskreech> [Relic]: Far as I know it's just thumbnails. What would you want with a plain listing?
<[Relic]> animations that at 24 frames a second will all look quite the same
<daskreech> Windopain: I know what you are talking about about but it's a lot of variety out there
<daskreech> [Relic]: There would be no animations with a plain listing :)
<[Relic]> precisely I could just pick the frame to check that I needed rather than being distracted by the other 2400+ thumbnails
<daskreech> [Relic]: Ah you have a whole set of photos that all look the same?
<daskreech> So you know what you are looking for by name?
<[Relic]> you can easily end up with a lot that look very similair, also seems like a waste of resources to thumbnail everything
<daskreech> Thumbnails are shared in KDE so not that much of a waste
<daskreech> Dolphin uses them etc
<daskreech> [Relic]: So how do you identify them?
<[Relic]> most are simply numerically sequenced however with the the thumbnails only not too many per page, was like 2x3 times on the normal list vs thumbnails.  Not sure I saw a way to reduce the thumbnail size either, but didn't really play with it much on the new live cd
<daskreech> [Relic]: at the bottom right there is a slider to get the thumbnails larger or smaller at the bottom left there is a filter so you can filter out ranges or whatever
<Windopain> why would gnome system monitor be running when i'm using kde?
<daskreech> Cause you started it somehow?
<Windopain> hmm.  sounds like something id do
<[Relic]> one more reason not to allow gnomes into your computer  :)
<daskreech> :-)
<daskreech> Windopain: If you want you can make an activity then play with your desktop
<[Relic]> which version of FF is current for kubuntu?
<Windopain> damn, running two VMs simultaneously has brought my system to its knees ... if i find the job# of one can i kill it through a terminal and not affect the other?
<daskreech> 3.5
<daskreech> Windopain: yes
<cjae> Hi, sorry to ask but I cant seem to get it, I deleted my kdewallet since I had forgotten the password to send and check mail, I do not want to have to store my pop password with kmail, how do I re-enable kwallet with kontact?
<cjae> I created a new wallet "My Wallet" and set it in kde control module
<cjae> still prompts for pop password
<cjae> Installed: 4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2
<meowbuntu> hi i have a vailed ubuntu os i am wanting to know if there is a kubuntu repo i can add
<meowbuntu> hi i have a vailed ubuntu os i am wanting to know if there is a kubuntu repo i can add
<Riddell> karmic testers for KDE SC 4.4 RC 2 needed
<Riddell> meowbuntu: install kubuntu-desktop if you want kubuntu
<meowbuntu> Riddell, are you sure kubuntu is already a fully tested os
<meowbuntu> and stidio
<meowbuntu> y need to test kde when kubuntu
<Riddell> I don't know what you're talking about
<meowbuntu> you said   <Riddell> karmic testers for KDE SC 4.4 RC 2 needed
<meowbuntu> kubuntu has been finalised.
<Riddell> because it's a new version of KDE
<meowbuntu> o i c is that not for ubuntu 9.2
<meowbuntu> 9.20
<meowbuntu> the version after karmic
<maco> there is no 9.20
<maco> unless on your planet there are 20 months in a year
<maco> :P
<meowbuntu> maco the version after karmic as i said
<maco> 10.04
<meowbuntu> ok point
<maco> and kde sc 4.4 is going into karmic-backports i assume...
<maco> Riddell: right?
<Riddell> beta PPA
<meowbuntu> maco you the guy in #ubuntu
<maco> i am in #ubuntu, but i am not a guy
<meowbuntu> really then what are you a cat
<maco> Riddell: last you saw me, what species and gender was i?
<Riddell> a lovely lady
<maco> thank you dear
<maco> !away | meowbuntu-afk
<ubottu> meowbuntu-afk: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<maco> Riddell: wait wait but when its the final release, its going to stay in the beta ppa?
<Riddell> maco: no then it'll go to updates
<meowbuntu-afk> maco, i did not use any away message just changed my nick so ppl know i'm away
<maco> meowbuntu-afk: that's what it's talking about
<maco> the /nick shows a line in everyone channel
<maco> whereas if you just /away, it marks you as away in the nick list on the client without spamming every channel
<meowbuntu-afk> nope not exactly
<meowbuntu-afk> a long away message would be like this
<maco> it doesn't say "long" it says "noisy"
<maco> noisy = we can see it
<maco> just using /away marks you away silently
<meowbuntu-afk> maco hope you saw that
<meowbuntu-afk> either or alot of ppl use -afk if they are away. you are teh first person to mention this and i been using freenode for 6-8 months
<maco> this is #*ubuntu* channel rules, not freenode server rules
<maco> (* being a wildcard)
<meowbuntu> hi sometimes on my computer firefox and google chrome wont let me play flashmedia. is there a browser that is real low on resources but can still let me view flash media??
<werfact> meowbuntu: what do you mean sometimes
<meowbuntu> does not matter. old comp
<meowbuntu> just need a low resorce webbrowser that can still play flashmedia ok
<Screamo_Smurf> Anyone know anything about speeding up Kubuntu by disabling stuff i dont need?
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: there are so few extra things... are you finding it is slow?
<happy> the first thing I would remove is compositing
<Screamo_Smurf> happy im running a 800mhz 370mb pc :/
<happy> in that case do not use KDE
<maco> use xfce
<maco> or maybe just lxde
<happy> I would not suggest gnome on that either
<Screamo_Smurf> lol
<Screamo_Smurf> i dont like gnome or xfce :S
<happy> I would go with maco's suggetiong
<Screamo_Smurf> kde is fast enough for me
<maco> oooh or enlightenment. i used e17 on my old pentium2
<Screamo_Smurf> its actualy a little faster then gnome
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: On machines that bad I use icewm :-P
<Screamo_Smurf> well sadly im used to poorly performing pcs
<Screamo_Smurf> this pc with kubuntu runs faster then my 1.7gh 1gb winxp pc
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: I am used to cutting down on stuff until it makes "poorly performing pcs" look like multi million dollar super computers :-P
<happy> lol
<Screamo_Smurf> so how do i make it run a bit faster lol
<happy> no idea :-P
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<Screamo_Smurf> i opened system monitor and noticed there was alot of stuff running in the background...
<Screamo_Smurf> theres no way i need all of it running
<Screamo_Smurf> also i dont like how it like saves sessions :/
<Screamo_Smurf> :////
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: then disable it
<Screamo_Smurf> where lol
<Screamo_Smurf> ive onbly been using Kubuntu for 12 hours
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: I do not play with most of the gui stuff :-P
<happy> I will look
<happy> but I know about as much as you about configuring kde. And I have been using it for years :-\
<Screamo_Smurf> lol
<happy> it is under system settings -> advanced -> session manager
<Screamo_Smurf> i also have 2 hd's id like to be automagicly mounted at startup
 * happy figures as long as he is here he should disable it himself
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: the only way I know how to do that is with fstab. Have you used other linuxes before?
<Screamo_Smurf> ubuntu for the past 22days lol
<happy> lol
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: why do you need it automatically mounted?
<Screamo_Smurf> but i know more then most ppl would at this point
<happy> :-)
<Screamo_Smurf> becuz on is my ubuntu hdd and the other has all my music on it
<Screamo_Smurf> i cant play music unless i mount it first
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: why don't you run ubuntu and kubuntu on the same system?
<Screamo_Smurf> dont like the clutter lol
<happy> you can switch between them without restarting
<happy> ok
<Screamo_Smurf> why does everybody ask me that
<happy> you should be able to mount it through dolphin
<happy> but I have never actuall tried it... (I am new to the whole gui thing :-P)
<Screamo_Smurf> i can mount it thru dolphin
<Screamo_Smurf> but
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: it should show up as a volume in dolphin
<Screamo_Smurf> im lazy
<happy> lol
<Screamo_Smurf> i dont want to have to manualy mount it to listen to music
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: all you need to do is the icon. Then you can browse your music :-P
<Screamo_Smurf> yea but i want it AUTOMAGICLY done :/
<happy> ok
<happy> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<happy> Screamo_Smurf: automounting partitions is still a config file thing
<Roey> Hello
<Roey> I can't hear sound all of a sudden, and mpg123 gives me errors:  http://pastebin.com/m4dfb857e  <-- sound doesn't play for me, not with mpg123 and not with amarok.  It says it cannot open hw1,0
<Roey> I have noticed it since apt-get upgrading.  I upgraded these packages:  http://pastebin.com/m7a585a2b
<Roey> hola de nuevo, ze
<Roey> *zetheroo
<zetheroo> Roey: howdy
<zetheroo> :)
<Roey> :>
<Roey> I appreicate your dedication
<zetheroo> haha
<zetheroo> have you tried playing audio through FF?
<Roey> So I tried it with Fx open and it still doens't play
<zetheroo> and what about playing a Flash vid in FF?
<zetheroo> any audio?
<Roey> lemme check
<Roey> zetheroo:  nope
<Roey> just video
<zetheroo> ok
<Roey> yeah. I just have no idea.
<zetheroo> very odd ... because it seems that most people have this issue but with FF and not with the other players
<Roey> I did sudo fuser -v /snd/*
<Roey> and got only kmix
<zetheroo> I don't use Kubuntu so I am not sure how the audio options would work there ... but is there a place to change your audio output hardware device?
<Roey> I don't thgink it makes a difference?
<zetheroo> I was just wondering because it says it cannot open hw1,0 ....
<Roey> ah
<Roey> well I tried with other devices through amarok and got the same thing
<Roey> I understand
<crimsun> you need to use sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq*
<zetheroo> I am also asking in #alsa for you ...
<crimsun> no need, zetheroo; I'm reading here.
<zetheroo> crimsun: are you from the #alsa camp? :)
<zetheroo> ok .. cool
<Roey> crimsun:  I've just been doing sudo fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<Roey> crimsun:  /dev/dsp:            roey      24296 F.... python
<Roey> crimsun:  oh, that was minirok
<Roey> killed minirok, I can play mpg123
<zetheroo> Roey: so what was the problem?
<crimsun> Roey: on your system, anything that uses /dev/dsp will block native alsa apps
<crimsun> Roey: i.e., because your sound card does not have hardware support for pcm multiopen
<Roey> zetheroo:  ah, that minirok hogged something
<Roey> guess it doesn't use alsa?
<Roey> right
<crimsun> it uses alsa's oss emulation, and your hw doesn't support multiopen
<zetheroo> ok .. interesting .. good to know
<Roey> ok
<Roey> how do you know this?
<zetheroo> Roey: he is damn clever :P
<Roey> ;)
<crimsun> it's black magick
<Roey> :)
<Karhu> hi everyone...i was owndering if anyone can tell me the difference between "full upgrade" and "version upgrade" in adept manager
<Karhu> wondering*
<werfact> Karhu: i thought it was safe and full
<UK-DO> How to start PPP broadband on Kubuntu I need to connect thru ethernet adpter to DHCP and then again needs to dial to connect the net how do I configure modem thingy
 * krash_n_burn grumbles
<krash_n_burn> Okay, I just did an install of kubuntu 10.4 me guesses, well my grub is all messed up...
<krash_n_burn> can I just put /dev/sda5 in there instead of the uuid crap?
<krash_n_burn> or is there an easier way to fix it, I'm kinda tired and wanted to get this up and running quickly :P
<pat|nG> mornin
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: afternoon :)
<pat|nG> just installed xchat but i can't find it
<pat|nG> where can i find my xchat newly installed?
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: press : Alt+F2 > Type xchart
<shadeslayer> um xhat
<shadeslayer> typos all the way :P
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: did it open?
<pat|nG> can't see anything
<pat|nG> i pressed alt f2
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: which KDE?
<shadeslayer> KDE version i mean
<pat|nG> i got kde4
<pat|nG> kubuntu 9.10
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: the one which is installed by default? or did you upgrade to the latest?
<pat|nG> i installed it from software management
<pat|nG> default is quarsil
<zubin71> hello, im currently using kubuntu. i want to limit the windows i open in a particular workspace to appear in the toolbar of that particular workspace only. how do i do that? please help
<shadeslayer> zubin71: right click the empty space in the taskbar and click taskbar settings
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: ok did alt+F2 not open a bar thingy in the middle?
<zubin71> shadeslayer : you mean panel options...
<shadeslayer> zubin71: no the taskbar settings,it should be the topmost option
<zubin71> shadeslayer : all i have are "task manager settings" and "panel options" :(
<shadeslayer> zubin71: yeah task manager settings... didnt i say that
<shadeslayer> zubin71: by taskbar i meant taskmanager settings :)
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: ?
<zubin71> shadeslayer : oh sorry, hadnt gotten that... :(
<zubin71> shadeslayer : yup its done!
<zubin71> shadeslayer : :)
<zubin71> shadeslayer : thank you :)
<shadeslayer> zubin71: you can also completely replace the task manager
<zubin71> shadeslayer : replace?
<shadeslayer> zubin71: with something like stasks or smooth tasks
<shadeslayer> zubin71: its a plasmoid basically one sec
<zubin71> shadeslayer i see
<zubin71> shadeslayer , sure take ur time...
<shadeslayer> zubin71: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586
<zubin71> shadeslayer , gee, thnkx :)
<pat|nG> i see this textbox
<pat|nG> shadeslayer
<pat|nG> i typed xchat but nothing happns
<zubin71> shadeslayer and i am having a hard time configuring my shortcuts...
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: ok now whatever app you want to launch type the name in it
<shadeslayer> zubin71: K > Sysytem Settings > Input
<shadeslayer> zubin71: make that Keyboard and Mouse
<zubin71> shadeslayer rite now, switch workspaces as <ctrl><f1> etc... i configured to move with <ctrl><alt><1> etc... but its not working
<zubin71> shadeslayer ok
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: hmm.. ok type : Konsole
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: and press enter,youll get a terminal up and running,type xchat in that terminal
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: did it launch ?
<pat|nG> yes
<pat|nG> thanx shadeslayer
<pat|nG>   but upon connecting i got error message :(
<pat|nG> like infected with a virus trojan
<pat|nG> wat does it mean?
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: um please close xchat and launch it from alt+F2 now.. it should work
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: and linux has no viruses :)
<shadeslayer> !virus > pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG, please see my private message
<pat|nG> i get this virus thingy
<pat|nG> :(
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: virus thingy? can you do a imagebin?
<shadeslayer> !imagebin | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<pat|nG> http://imagebin.org/81397
<pat|nG> shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: hang on :)
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: lemme try that with irssi
<pat|nG> what will i do now?
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: looks like a network problem not a xchat problem
<shadeslayer> i cant even connect :P
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: can you connect via quassel?
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: and you seem to be glined on undernet... dont know why,but that may be preventing you from connecting
<pat|nG> nope
<pat|nG> on quassel it works fine
<pat|nG> don't know with this xchat
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: hmm.. please contact the network ops on undernet then,its a network problem not a xchat problem
<maco> pat|nG: are you behind a proxy?
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: xchat connects to freenode right?
<maco> pat|nG: maybe you dont have your proxy variables set for gnome or something?
<pat|nG> i do used proxy
<pat|nG> should i remove?
<maco> i dont know how to change the proxy settings, so sure, try without
<maco> if you can
<pat|nG> i removed it
<pat|nG> but same
<maco> hmm i dont know then
<pat|nG> maco: is it possible to have a 3D desktop on a built-in gfxcard?
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: i dont see why not
<pat|nG> how?
<pat|nG> i tried to check all box like 3D cube box
<pat|nG> but nothing happnd
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: do you have the desktop effects enabled?
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: things like transperency and other window effects
<maco> pat|nG: yeah works fine on intel graphics
<pat|nG> really?
<pat|nG> how?
<pat|nG> i tried yesterday bro
<pat|nG> seems can't find a way to activate it
<pat|nG>  maco?
<maco> whats up?
<maco> oh
<maco> which intel?
<maco> 965 and 945 should work...
<pat|nG> i got dell 1545
<titan_ark> Daugha|n: sup? long time no see =)
<titan_ark> hey could anyone help me out with configuring Knetworkmanager.
<titan_ark> its driving me crazy
<titan_ark> anyone???
<titan_ark> anyone around?
<Daugha|n> No, we're taking the night off. =)
<eeos> hi! Is there an application to edit video subtitles in kubuntu? I want to add subtitles to a video shot by my wife
<LuciusMare> ohai
<titan_ark> any help with alsa :(
<titan_ark> cant get my sound
<pat|nG> alt+f2 then type: alsamix
<pat|nG> check all volumes
<HoellP> hey...
<HoellP> i desperately try to set "mic as output" and "line as output" to true, but kmix always resets the value after some time without sound
<HoellP> is there any workaround i could try?
<HoellP> i'm on rc2 since today btw
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> was up today?
<noaXess> how can i set write access to a ext4 usb harddisk? normally it will be mounted like this: /dev/sdc1 on /media/BIGFOOT type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<noaXess> but i can't write as normal user.. only as root/ with sudp
<noaXess> sudo ^
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> is there any free software to remote-control a windows 7 pc via kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Neremor: i dont think so
<HoellP> Neremor: vnc?
<HoellP> should work on any system
<Neremor> ok, that sounds good. could you please tell me what i need to install on the windows and the kubuntu mashine?
<HoellP> on kubuntu you just need to run "krdc" in internet section of the menu
<HoellP> and install some kind of vnc server on windows
<HoellP> i think tightvnc is one, but i no very little about windows
<HoellP> and nothing about 7
<noaXess> Neremor: http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php
<noaXess> Neremor: in krdc then just connect to vnc://ip-of-vnc-server:5900
<noaXess> 5900 is the dfault vnc server port..
<pat|nG> i can't play cd audio
<pat|nG> anyone?
<noaXess> !audio | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Alarm> hello, i am using the Ozone window decoration and also activated shadows in my desktop effects
<Alarm> unfortunately i do not see any shadows behind windows no matter how i change my shadow settings  (kde4.2)
<tdgs> hello
<tdgs> I just installed kde 4.4rc1 from the beta ppa
<tdgs> and I am having some trouble
<tdgs> with the kaddressbook application
<tdgs> it does not have any menus
<tdgs> when I click the File menu for example
<tdgs> I get an empty list
<tdgs> the same happens with all the other menus, except the settings menu
<tdgs> any ideas? should I file a bug report?>
<tdgs> no?
<pat|nG> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pat|nG> !MP3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alarm> hello, i am using the Ozone window decoration and also activated shadows in my desktop effects
<Alarm> unfortunately i do not see any shadows behind windows no matter how i change my shadow settings  (kde4.2)
<tdgs> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tdgs> anyone experiencing problems with kaddressbook in kde 4.4 (kubuntu 9.10)? Here, I can see no menu entries in File, View etc. Any ideas?
<shadeslayer> tdgs: btw ask in #kde if this channel goes to sleep :P
<tdgs> thx
<BlessJah> hi, i need /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop file, could someone pastebin it?
<BlessJah> file can be named similar like kde4.ubuntu
<HoellP> hmm
<HoellP> pastebin.com messes up lots of the comments
<BlessJah> HoellP: use anything u want, u can even query me
<BlessJah> hi, i need /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop file from 9.04, could someone pastebin it?
<pat|nG> i got an error stating cannot connect to a server using xchat coz it has virus? anyone? how come?
<trakinas> Hi all! does anyone here work with mysql? I was reading a query and there is something I could not understand
<DerHorst> trakinas: go further
<invaderzim> Question/problem: In KDM, after choosing console login, I can't go back to kdm with exit/logout, unless I restart the KDM service. Is that normal?
<invaderzim> running karmic
<trakinas> DerHorst: there is this String Replace syntaxe, okay, no problem wth that. but at the end, after the difinition  of what will be replaced theres something that looks like an interval, which is what I did not understand.
<trakinas> DerHorst: SUBSTRING(REPLACE(p.message, '<br>', '<br />'), 1, 65534)
<trakinas> it will replace <br> with <br />, okay. fine. but what is the 1, 65534 bit? I tried to find something on MySQL manual, but there's nothing like that on the String operations part.
<DerHorst> 1 = start, 65534 = length
<DerHorst> Could that be?
<trakinas> DerHorst: maybe. but lengh of the string?
<smellynoser> Hi - khubd is hogging like a bishop and causing my load to go up to 600. How do I stop it from hogging or restart it?
<DerHorst> trakinas: I gues substring returns the first Part of p.message
<DerHorst> and the end of the first part is at sign 65534
<DerHorst> So everything which would stand behind 65534 would be not part of the returnstring
<trakinas> DerHorst: I think I got it now. Thanks.
<DerHorst> =)
<invaderzim> no one/
<invaderzim> ?
<trakinas> invaderzim: never tried that. I dont know how this loggin mode works, so I can't help.
<invaderzim> thanks
<Biosftw> hey i cant access a certain file because of some invalid char inside its name
<Biosftw> the file is coming from an old windows system (98 or something)
<invaderzim> Bios you want to rename it?
<invaderzim> Biosftw: you want to rename it or wanna read it in its current chars?
<Biosftw> rename
<invaderzim> Biosftw: use mc to rename
<Biosftw> mc is what?
<invaderzim> Biosftw: i always use it with this problems
<invaderzim> Biosftw: apt-get install mc
<invaderzim> Biosftw: midnight commander, a "console file manager"
<Biosftw> ok i will give it a try
<Biosftw> thx invaderzim
<Biosftw> : D
<invaderzim> no prob =)
<aftertaf> concerning the topic : isnt there an RC2 now? i just had 150+ updates :)
<aftertaf> kde 4.4
<aftertaf> 4.3.95 RC2 in About KDE :) w00t
<Tm_T> nope, RC2 is not released yet (:
<BlessJah> hi, i need /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop file from kubuntu/ubuntu with installed kde (has to be 9.04), could someone pastebin it?
<aftertaf> Tm_T: not sure bout that, as I'm using it now ....
<aftertaf> just checked
<Tm_T> aftertaf: sure, it's there but it's not released yet, so might still be missing something
<aftertaf> well, nothing smells of fire as of yet ;)
<Tm_T> urrrgh, still old Qt there
<aftertaf> old? as in 4.5 ?
<aftertaf> no, 4.4... ;)
<Tm_T> aftertaf: no, Qt is 4.6.0 in beta ppa
<aftertaf> k
<LinusT> Hi. We've just migrated to Karmic, and some of our users are getting a Akonadi Self-Test failures window when they log in. The failures don't seem to affect functionality. How can I make the warning go away permanently?
<Screamo_Smurf> i need help with my panel!!
<Screamo_Smurf> nevermind i fixed it myself :)
<shadeslayer> unofficial announcement... KDE 4.3.95 packages have arrived in the repos.. again this is UNOFFICIAL
<Quintasan> Hey guys, anyone using Semantik can tell me what should the Preview window do?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: preview the item?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh i thought you meant semantic.. :P
<Malin_> Does anyone know why I can't get the facebook plasma widget to work?
<Malin_> I just get a widget with text
<Malin_> saying
<shadeslayer> Malin_: did you install plasma-scriptengines
<Malin_> yeah....
<shadeslayer> Malin_: ok... what does it say?
<Malin_> it says
<Malin_> script initialization failed
<Malin_> but before I tried to reinstall the package
<Malin_> it said sometihing else
<Malin_> but I have to look for the message
<shadeslayer> Malin_: ah,remove the widget, run : kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental : and then add the plasmoid again
<pat|nG> anyone?
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: whats the problem?
<pat|nG> is it possible to run compiz in kde?
<Malin_> the later one said: could not open the facebook package required for the facebook widget
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: yep
<pat|nG> any docs support?
<pat|nG> thanx shadeslayer
<pat|nG> u're the best bro
<pat|nG> hehe
<shadeslayer> Malin_: well did you install the facebook plasmoid?
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: no problem
<Malin_> shadeslayer: re add as reinstall, or just readd the widget?
<Malin_> shadeslayer: yeah.. i did so
<shadeslayer> Malin_: reinstall
<Malin_> oki
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: lemme check with ubottu
<mofux> hi
<mofux> i want to buy a pci-express graphics adapter that works flawlessy and with compositing under ubuntu / kubuntu?
<mofux> is there one you guys can recommend?
<Malin_> still same error......
<mofux> also it would be nice if it is passively cooled
<Malin_> the one with scriptengine...
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=78831
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: its a bit old ( 4.3.1 )
<shadeslayer> mofux: i have a nvidia 8600 M GT,works fine
<shadeslayer> !hardware | mofux : also see this
<ubottu> mofux : also see this: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<shadeslayer> mofux: nvidia is a preferred choice amongst users as they have better support
<Malin_> shadeslayer: should kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental be run as root?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: nope
<Malin_> oki :)
<mofux> shadeslayer: thank you, any prefered model among the nvidia cards?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: it just refreshes system cache
<Malin_> Think I forgot to uninstall the widget first.. trying again
<mauri> my vlc is taking a lot of memory.... but i dont understand why, pleqase may you help me
<shadeslayer> mofux: i heard the 8600 and 8800 had some issues,but the newer revisions sorted them out,but id still be wary of those 2 cards,rest all are fine i think
<shadeslayer> mauri: happens with some of the apps here too,like nepomuk and konversation,itll die down eventually,it could also be vlc's cache
<Malin_> I did: purge the widget, then I did run kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental and then I reinstalled the facebook widget. It complains about the scritpengine who failed....
<shadeslayer> Malin_: can you paste a imagebin?
<shadeslayer> s/imagebin/image
<Malin_> how do I do that?
<Malin_> is it an url?
<mauri> shadeslayer: i've killed more than one time it
<lorents> hi
<shadeslayer> !imagebin | Malin_
<ubottu> Malin_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<mauri> shadeslayer: it start with 15B and grow....now it is 240MB
<shadeslayer> mauri: it might be vlc's cache then
<Malin_> ubottu: okey, thanx
<shadeslayer> mauri: is it a beta version or something?
<mauri> shadeslayer: the one on the repository
<mauri> shadeslayer: karmic
<shadeslayer> mauri: hmm... well the memory seems to be growing here too... probably just cache
<Malin_> her the picture is: http://imagebin.org/81444
<shadeslayer> Malin_: one sec
<Malin_> okey :)
<Malin_> hm.. I should have written: Her is the picture.. Think I have to start writing more English.....
<tsimpson> Malin_: "here" not "her" ;)
<Malin_> doh
<Malin_> tsimpson: thanx
<shadeslayer> Malin_: apparently i have the same problem :P
<shadeslayer> Malin_: hold on
<lorents> do you guys know why my root pasword in a grapical session works and in a terminal doesn't work?
<Malin_> shadeslayer: what a coincidence hehe
<tsimpson> lorents: did you set a root password?
<lorents> i had this with solaris and  bsd, that's why i changed to kubuntu...
<tsimpson> there is none by default
<lorents> yeah
<lorents> just standard called "root"
<tsimpson> how/where are you trying to enter the password?
<lorents> well i wanted to install vlc true a terminal session
<lorents> and when it asked for priveledges it said there was no root accout
<tsimpson> when what asked?
<lorents> after i typed apt-get install vlc
<tsimpson> as root, as your user, or with sudo?
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: maybe if he types : passwd in a konsole?
<lorents> with sudo
<shadeslayer> lorents: without
<tsimpson> sudo expects your password, not roots
<lorents> ahh ok
<tsimpson> that's kind of the whole point of sudo :)
<lorents> and where do i give my own acc preveledges to do something like an install?
<tsimpson> if you prefix a command with "sudo", it'll run as root
<shadeslayer> Malin_: sorry cant get it to work
<tsimpson> or "kdesudo" for GUIs
<maco> lorents: first user account has that
<Malin_> shadeslayer: ah..okey, maybe it is a bug?
<maco> lorents: but /etc/sudoers is where thatd be configured
<lorents> ah k thx maco
<Malin_> shadeslayer: It works from a live-cd in a virtualbox, but maybe it has to do with kde4.2 vs 4.3?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: maybe,but try : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Facebook?content=106752 and http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Facebook+Fixed?content=115612
<tsimpson> sudo is not the easiest thing in the word to configure
<maco> tsimpson: there are examples in the file....
<Malin_> shadeslayer: thanx. I will take a look
<pat|nG> shadeslayer: just read the post.......but got a question does it works fine with my laptop with a built-in gfxcard?
<tsimpson> maco: even so
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: yeah i dont see why not
<maco> tsimpson: well, and "always use visudo"
<Malin_> shadeslayer: I tried that one in the first link, but can't it to work
<pat|nG> i see
<tsimpson> lorents: if you do edit /etc/sudoers, use the command "sudo visudo"
<pat|nG> thanx bro
<pat|nG> u're the best
<shadeslayer> Malin_: ah,try the 2nd
<pat|nG> hope u'll be online all the time here
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: no problem
<pat|nG> ahehehe
<Malin_> shadeslayer: I will
<shadeslayer> pat|nG: well i want to but cant :P
<lorents> k thx tsimpson
<trinity> i am not sure how to install nvidia driver. i mean after i type in 'sudo aptitute install nvidia...' and then tab - there are so many options popping out and i dont know what to choose exactly.
<pat|nG> i got lots of thingy to be fixed and i'm still learnin kubuntu distro...first time in linux tho...but it's worth tryin.....
<tsimpson> trinity: use the hardware drivers manager
<tsimpson> in the application menu under "System"
<trinity> will try now
<Malin_> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.org/81049
<Malin_> shadeslayer: same error as with the first link
<Malin_> shadeslayer: I tried to manually install both, but It dosen't shows up in the add widget wizard
<shadeslayer> Malin_: remove the 'plasmoid' filter
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> where do I remove the filter?
<mauri> shadeslayer: how can i empthy the cache
<shadeslayer> Malin_: in the filter field... when you select : install plasmoid from file
<francesco_> what is this?
<Malin_> I feel poor for shadeslayer who has to answer so many questions...
<Malin_> oki
<shadeslayer> mauri: you cant
<shadeslayer> Malin_: nah ive grown used to it,i used to ask so many questions thats how i learnt,ask all you want
<Malin_> shadeslayer: I see.. hm.. can't figure out about the filter....
<shadeslayer> Malin_: kde 4.3?
<Malin_> hm.. or maybe I did
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<Malin_> yeah it is kde.4.3
<Malin_> shadeslayer: the filter when I try to install from file, and get the filebrowser-open dialog thing? :)
<shadeslayer> when you have to find the plasmoid,just below filename theres a filter fieled,delete the filter word : plasmoid
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> *fiedl
<shadeslayer> meh.. field
<Malin_> shadeslayer: Its like it not installs....
<trinity> the hardware manager says that my nvidia driver is enabled but is not in use, because it's proprietary and kubuntu cant fix it:< any other ways to install it?;/
<Malin_> trinity: download the NVIDIA........run package for your card
<trinity> cant:< silly chrome doesnt want to download it from nvidia.
<Malin_> you can hit: shift + alt + f2 to get to a shell
<Malin_> then do
<trinity> i did that
<Malin_> sudo service kdm stop
<trinity> if you mean sudo command
<trinity> what will that do?
<Malin_> sudo chmod +x NVIDIApakcage.run
<Malin_> sudo sh NVIDIApackage.run
<Malin_> go through the setup
<Malin_> then
<Malin_> reboot or maybe just
<Malin_> sudo service kdm start
<Malin_> the sudo installs as root, you have to be root to install it
<Malin_> trinity: Can't you download it from another browser? or just rightclck and save as
<shadeslayer> trinity: do you want binary packages or the source?
<Malin_> Don't think you will get a source of the NVIDIA pacagke, as it's not open source
<shadeslayer> (hint : binaries are better since you can auto upgrade them)
<trinity> sorry, what is the difference between them? im new to linux
<trinity> aah;)
<Malin_> awh....
<Malin_> yeah. It's maybe better to install nvidia through the repo
<shadeslayer> trinity: ok well then binary it is,easier to maintain for you till you get accquainted with stuff
<Malin_> but if it's somehow not works....
<shadeslayer> trinity: ok now,do you want bleeding edge or the stable ones?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: i can make it work :P
<Malin_> me too
<shadeslayer> Malin_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Malin_> but It's not the latest drivers...
<trinity> :) if you too make it work i ll hug you;)
<trinity> two*
<shadeslayer> trinity: well which driver do you want? bleeding edge or the stable ones?
<trinity> i need smth at least... my screen is blurry with horrible resolution
<shadeslayer> trinity: well choose one then :P
<markus_> hy everybody
<shadeslayer> markus_: hi
<trinity> difference?:>
<shadeslayer> trinity: bleeding edge drivers are better but not stable
<markus_> my sound is only working sometimes and sometimes I get only knack sounds. could it be that pulse and alsa kill eachother?
<trinity> i do need smth stable untill i become more or less cleverer;)
<shadeslayer> can crash and other stuff,stable ones have lesser features but dont crash
<Malin_> maybe trinity could tell wich card?
<Malin_> and so one.. but hm...
<trinity> sure, one sec
<markus_> is it possible to remove pulseaudio completely?
<Malin_> think so
<trinity> NVIDIA, GeForce G102M
<shadeslayer> trinity: ok press alt+F2 and type jockey-kde
<Malin_> hm.. maybe give up that facebook-widget :(
<shadeslayer> Malin_: yeah probably,i prefer kopete chat
<shadeslayer> Malin_: oh i have a idea
<Malin_> trinity: I hava G105M almost same card then ;)
<trinity> ;)
<shadeslayer> Malin_: install the web slice widget or similar web browser widget and point it to facebook
<Malin_> shadeslayer: I do use pidgin, because the facebook-chat-plugin for kopete dosen't work for me
<shadeslayer> Malin_: ah if you compile from sources it works :P
<Malin_> shadeslayer: that's a workaround who can work :)
<trinity> done that, hardware manager says that my driver is activated, but not in use ;/
<Malin_> shadeslayer: really? how? :) I think I could give it a try
<shadeslayer> trinity: did you reboot after it installed?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: for kopete?
<Malin_> for kopete yeah
<trinity> err... i dont remember;/ was yesterday at 2am.. lemme do it now;)
<shadeslayer> Malin_: ok do you want the constant flux git download or the point release?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: point release is better if you cant update git regularly
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<SamWeasley> Hello! Anyone here tried remaster Kubuntu with Remastersys? I need some tips
<trinity> wheee! thank you thank you thank you!;) now it works... just needed to restart;) and my wobbly windows work again!
<shadeslayer> trinity: wobbly windows are fun :P
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: oh hey
<SamWeasley> And also I need some helps with KDE Effects and a Intel video board
<trinity> oh no>< i removed tasks or smth from the task menu;/ how do i get it back?:/
<trinity> and yes they are indeed;)
<shadeslayer> trinity: add the taskbar widget to the taskbar
<shadeslayer> Malin_: whatcha thinkin?
<Malin_> shadeslayer: Don't know if I understod what exactely you mean
<Malin_> maybe a point relase then? :)
<shadeslayer> Malin_: well do you know what git is?
<Malin_> yeah
<shadeslayer> Malin_: ok here : http://github.com/dmacvicar/kopete-facebook/downloads
<Malin_> it's something like wget or something I guess
<trinity> ok added, but they are kind of switched places with System Tray;/
<shadeslayer> Malin_: yeah kinda.. its a revision control system
<Malin_> hm.. maybe it's not, but hm.. I have know the name
<Malin_> oki
<shadeslayer> trinity: click on the cashew in the bar and then drag the task manager
<trinity> 0_o
<shadeslayer> trinity: theres a cashew on the extreme right of the taskbar
<shadeslayer> Malin_: after you download it, untar it somewhere and then make a folder called build,cd to that folder using a terminal and then ill give you further instructions
<Malin_> okey
<shadeslayer> Malin_: build folder is in the folder you untarred
<Malin_> I'll make that folder inside the untared folder?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: yes,something like : kopete-facebook/build/
<Malin_> awh. yeah
<Malin_> you just said so
<Malin_> mhm
<shadeslayer> Malin_: done?
<Malin_> jupp done
<shadeslayer> Malin_: ok now : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Malin_> it's the newest version ;)
<Malin_> so well.. done somehow
<Malin_> do I have to run make?
<Malin_> or cmake?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: oh wait add  libkopete-dev and libqjson-dev to that
<Malin_> okey thanx
<shadeslayer> Malin_: done installing those two?
<Malin_> not yet
<Malin_> it installes
<Malin_> or installs or however it is spelled... hm
<Malin_> done
<trinity> oh i ve just deleted the taskbar at all, barely found how to return it back... thankfully it's easier than on windows
<shadeslayer> Malin_: ok now run these one by one : http://pastebin.com/f34a3490
<Malin_> trinity:  I know how to fix it in gnome, but maybe it's something like that in kde too?
<shadeslayer> trinity: yeah its a bit confusing for new comers.. understanding the concept of widgets in the taskbar
<Malin_> Somoen who knows?
<Malin_> hm.. is the ; something you added for some reason?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: thats my personal buildscript i use that i just posted :P
<Malin_> a :)
<shadeslayer> Malin_: its called buildthis.sh and i just cd to the build folder and run buildhis.sh :P
<Malin_> hm.. a lot easier :p
<shadeslayer> Malin_: yeah :)
<Malin_> hehe
<Malin_> bash-script
<shadeslayer> Malin_: yep :)
<Malin_> :D
<trinity> yay!
<Malin_> so the ; is for doing thing in " a chain" somehow? :)
<shadeslayer> Malin_: quickly now i have to get to work on some kde webby stuff :P
<Malin_> like? :)
<shadeslayer> Malin_: yeah you can run the commands one by one like : sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> Malin_: wanna help?
<Malin_> almost finished
<trinity> and the last question: do you know how to 'shrink' the task manager window icons, so that they were squares instead of rectangles. ive seen it on someone's computer, but i dont know the name of that app
<Malin_> the same as writing: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<shadeslayer> trinity: ah smooth tasks
<Malin_> shadeslayer: I would like to help, but what should I do? :)
<shadeslayer> Malin_: one and the same
<shadeslayer> Malin_: its *very* simple
<shadeslayer> Malin_: http://community.kde.org/Scratchpad/www-rework
<trinity> :O plasma workspace crashed when i dragged smooth tasks;/
<Malin_> shadeslayer: I will take a look :)
<shadeslayer> trinity: 4.3 ?
<trinity> 4.3 what?:>
<shadeslayer> trinity: kde 4.3?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: did it compile?
<Malin_> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> Malin_: installed?
<trinity> ;/ how do i check it? *blush*
<Malin_> shadeslayer: yeah, its istalled
<Malin_> installed
<shadeslayer> trinity: oh open any app and check the help > About KDE
<trinity> KDE - Be Free!
<trinity> Platform Version 4.3.90 (KDE 4.3.90 (KDE 4.4 RC1))
<Malin_> is it common to get errors when running: kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental ?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: cool,it disconnects now and then here... maybe because i have the git version
<shadeslayer> Malin_: yeah
<Malin_> trinity: kde4.4 is not finished, and could then be very buggy
<Malin_> shadeslayer:  should I just run kopete to check?
<shadeslayer> Malin_: that step is not required.... i just added it since some apps needed it
<shadeslayer> Malin_: sure go ahead
<trinity> oki. that means i ll jst have to bare the rectangular task manager windows?
<trinity> untill a better version
<shadeslayer> trinity: hmm thats a known problem,i had to compile smooth-tasks to solve that
<trinity> how?
<shadeslayer> trinity: theres a PPA with the latest packages... dont need to compile
<Malin_> something I miss with kopete and pidgin is webcam support for wlm-sessions
<markus_> For sound the backend xine is selected in kubuntu. what other options exist?
<shadeslayer> trinity: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586 << read carefully
<shadeslayer> Malin_: phonon-gstreamer
<Malin_> oh.. I got an inncomming messege in kopete from facebookchatt omg... :D
<shadeslayer> Malin_: :D
<trinity> another facebook-dependant;)
<Malin_> shadeslayer: Works like a sharm... sadly those new versions is not in the repos yet :(
<Malin_> is there a irc-plugin as well? and how good is it?
<Malin_> anyway
<Malin_> I will take a closer look at the site you linked to
<markus_> Now I installed phonon-gstreamer. But I do not get any sound with it. Damn.. Sound is really badly implemented in kubuntu :-(
<trinity> what does 'yum' do?
<markus_> Systemsettings say I have: HDE Intel (CONEXANT Analog) is that the problem? What does it mean?
<trinity> 1
<Brhad56> 2
<kamola> http://imagebin.org/81459
<xorred> I have / on disk1 and /home on disk2, how do I move / on disk 2 too?
<xorred> I guess a new folder - home - must be created there and /home/content must be moved to /home/, then copy all  from / to disk2 and then run grub?
<xorred> does kubuntu i386 support 4+ GB of ram?
<xorred> previously I had to download the x64 bit version
<Malin_> looks like kwin use some cpu
<Malin_> always over 20%
<Tm_T> Malin_: you use some effects?
<xorred> can I use 6GB of ram with the default i386 release of 9.10?
<Malin_> it might be the reason... so I should try to disable some
<xorred> 9.04 only saw 4
<Malin_> xorred: not without building the kernel for support higher than 4GB
<Malin_> it's possible to do so
<Tm_T> no need to build, just to install
<xorred> so I need to download the x64 bit iso
<xorred> install?
<xorred> what should I apt-get
<Malin_> Tm_T: I spoke to xorred
<ikonia> bes option to do it
<Malin_> or spoked
<Tm_T> Malin_: me too (:
<xorred> I used to install the server kernel with all problems after that
<xorred> so .. pae kernel
<Malin_> if you have a 64-bit cpu it's better to install the 64-bit version of the os
<Malin_> Tm_T: ah.. my bad... sorry
<xorred> core 2 duo
<xorred>  apt-cache search pae
<xorred> xen-hypervisor-3.3 - The Xen Hypervisor for i386 and amd64.
<Malin_> yeah, then you better go for 64-bit os ;)
<xorred> only package it finds
<xorred> kk
<xorred> well.... I upgraded several times, and the system is ...
<xorred> I'd like to just reinstall
<xorred> alsa broke on every upgrade
<xorred> and now only pulse is available
<xorred> is pulse the default in new releases?
<xorred> pulseaudio
<PorbsK> Hello I need some help bout configuring PPP broaband. So is Ubuntu setup and Kubuntu setup same ?
<xorred> similar
<PorbsK> sudo apt-get install pppoeconf ?
<xorred> gosh... the kubuntu  4.4.3 beta is... not stable :)
<xorred> err, 4.4.rc1
<Malin_> brb
<trinity> it's not, no:<
<pulaski> Hi, can anyone suggest a channel where I can ask questions about the openoffice writer application in kubuntu 9.10?
<Bizzeh> hi, does kubuntu recognise windows7 when you attempt to dual boot and set it up to be a bootable OS in grub?
<PorbsK> can anyone show the icon that confirmes  "network connected" bcoz everytime I start Kubuntu 9.10 i see only network card icon with cable pulled out
<PorbsK> how does the LAN connected icon looks like
<aqaq> hello how do u defrag ubuntu
<trinity> Bizzeh: ive got both of them installed and it's fine working
<ikonia> aqaq: you don't need to
<aqaq> ok thank you
<Malin_> where to configure a widget? the configfiles...
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Malin_> I'm trying again
<Malin_> Is there anybody in here?
<Tm_T> Malin_: sure is, just be patient (:
<trinity> i am here! i am alive!
<Malin_> tryed just because of FloodBotK1's message....
<Malin_> tried
<trinity> stasks dont want to work still:< hmm
<trinity> is it just me, or whenever i open okular file it doubles the windows, so that i get file<1> and file<2> opened at a time
<Tm_T> trinity: never happened for me
<trinity> hmm..just opened one of my lectures again... and i get "Lecture1.pdf - Okular" and "same - Okular<2>" at the same time
<trinity> oh great, my laptop cam is inverted in skype and i can't change it. any ideas guys?
<Duskao> is there anyone here that can tell me how to change my start up programs? or how to access the start up script?
<Malin_> noone knows how to configure a widget-code?
<Malin_> Think I found what I was looking for
<Malin_> maybe not all......
<PeterFA> I've got considerable reason to believe that the KDE composite layer is pretty buggy. It often captures the mouse in some mysterious way that makes it impossible to click on most things but allows you to click on certain things on the taskbar, but also the KDE menu cannot be click on.
<PeterFA> Plus I have random freezes.
<PeterFA> I disable the composites and suddenly everything is working without a problem.
<PeterFA> It's back to that usual Linux solidness of which I've grown so fond.
<PeterFA> Is there a workaround to get the composites without the bugs?
<PeterFA> What is -r?
<mplabs> Hello !
<mplabs> I want to create again the list of available sessions, can I do that ?
<mplabs> right now I have "default", "xfce" and "failsafe", where is KDE ? :S
<tsimpson> PeterFA: see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<PeterFA> tsimpson, thanks.
<PeterFA> Guys, if you want a thrill, take anti-candida and drink a lot of coffee.
<PeterFA> The anti-candida makes you very sensitive to coffee.
<PeterFA> The thing is you feel happy and crap for no reason without feeling bad in any way.
<PeterFA> When I first took this anti-candida, my mouth started to go numb. :p
<pat|nG> got to go guys
<Tm_T> !ot | PeterFA
<ubottu> PeterFA: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<pat|nG> thanx for the help
<pat|nG> bye
<mplabs> well, I can't enter to my KDE session
<mplabs> because it's not in my available list
<mplabs> what can I do ?
<Tm_T> mplabs: reinstall kdebase-workspace-data
<mplabs> reinstalling
<Guest66405> doesn't work
<Guest66405> :|
<Guest66405> I'm still in xfce
<Tm_T> hmm, interesting
<Guest66405> can I force KDE by startx or similar in the command line ?
<Tm_T> startkde
<Guest66405> I mean.. like startxfce4
<Guest66405> ok
<Tm_T> Guest66405: but, you still don't have /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop ?
<Guest66405> yep, I have
<Tm_T> then it should be there, try reboot just for giggles
<Guest66405> haha, it will be my 30+ reboot today
<Guest66405> :P
<Tm_T> if you have that file, it should appear into session menu
<Guest66405> rebooting...
<joh6nn1> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty
<joh6nn1> i've tried disabling ipv6, but that doesn't seem to have made any noticeable difference
<mplabs> Thank you !
<mplabs> It works now :)
<Tm_T> mplabs: brilliant (:
<mplabs> by the way.. it was because of kdebase-workspace-bin
<Tm_T> ah
<mplabs> I just reinstalled it
<mplabs> That's all. thank you again
<titan_ark> could anyone suggest a voice recording tool
<titan_ark> i need a basic one
<titan_ark> trying to configure my microphone
<titan_ark> :(
<joh6nn> titan_ark: i'm fond of audacity
<joh6nn> it goes beyond basic, but it's fairly straightforward
<titan_ark> joh6nn: okay :) have used it before.
<titan_ark> shall try it
<titan_ark> i just cant get to get my mic to work
<titan_ark> no matter what i try with alsa
<joh6nn> sure it's not something with the mic?
<titan_ark> or prolly i am not doing it right
<titan_ark> nah the mic works
<joh6nn> works on another box, etc?
<titan_ark> same box on windows boot
<titan_ark> works perfectly
<joh6nn> ok
<joh6nn> have you checked to make sure the mic's not muted in the alsa-mixer?
<titan_ark> i had set it right once before with a wubi install, cant seem to remember how i did it then
<titan_ark> the alsa mixer i installed seems very basic
<titan_ark> no options at all
<titan_ark> unless i try it in command
<raindog> Has windows grouping been removed from the latest kde 4.4 release?
<joh6nn> i'm familiar with it almost exclusively as a command line tool; didn't even realize it came with a gui
<Tm_T> raindog: no
<raindog> Tm_T: Hmm, can't find it.
<titan_ark> joh6nn: ah
<titan_ark> could i post a screenshot and if you could tell me if its configured right?
<Tm_T> raindog: which windeco? it's not supported in all of them
<joh6nn> sure.
<joh6nn> don't confuse that for me knowing what i'm talking about, though :)
<raindog> Tm_T: Ah, using bespin.  I'll switch and check it out.  Thanks for the info.
<Tm_T> raindog: it doesn't support it, I'm 99 % sure (:
<raindog> Tm_T: That was it.  Thank you.
<Tm_T> np
<raindog> 4.4rc2 seems rather snappy to me.  Excellent work.
<titan_ark> joh6nn: :) http://imagebin.ca/view/0r3Yzkfc.html
<titan_ark> and this too http://imagebin.ca/view/E8KqCA0.html
<chimp-champ> In Kubuntu 9.10 I don't have a system tray for updates any longer - is that a bug?
<Tm_T> chimp-champ: it shows only when there's updates, do you mean it doesn't show up even when there is?
<soee> anyone who is using panel at the top of the screen?
<Tm_T> yes?
<soee> Tm_T: u do?
<titan_ark> joh6nn: you still with me?
<Tm_T> !anyone | soee (:)
<ubottu> soee (:): A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joh6nn> titan_ark: yeah, thinking
<titan_ark> joh6nn: okay thx :)
<joh6nn> it's not immediately obvious to me whether those are muted or not; i only ever mess with alsa-mixer when my sound isn't working
<joh6nn> then i forget about it and put it back on the shelf
<titan_ark> :D same here
<titan_ark> i had set the damnt hing a few weeks back
<titan_ark> in wubi
<titan_ark> now did a dual boot and :P
<ideasi> Is this the right place to ask tech questions?  I'm pretty new to this whole linux thing and I'm a bit lost trying to make something work.
<Tm_T> ideasi: yes (:
<chimp-champ> Tm_T: I mean it in this way: Yesterday I looked in the systemsettings at "install and remove software" and found some corrections of bugs, they are called Updates :P . But in the system bar in my control panel there was no gear with the green arrow (like in 9.04) which showed updates.
<ideasi> Okay, neat.  Well, I'm trying to get ninjavideo.com to work. .It's a divx video website.  I've tried installing mplayer, vlc, and totem (all with mozilla plugins of course,) but for some reason none of them seem to work.  I've spent the past 3 hours on google, trying out all the solutions there after searching for simply "ninjavideo kubuntu," but I'm sitll not having any luck.
<titan_ark> joh6nn: i vaguely remember i needed to do something with the sound card INTEL hda ... and check for the port
<titan_ark> nothing beyond that
<Tm_T> chimp-champ: hmm, perhaps you don't have it installed, sorry don't know much of it as I remove those things when I see 'em
<chimp-champ> Tm_T: It was standard in 9.04.
<chimp-champ> And a have ticked all options which are about displaying notifications.
<chimp-champ> Its a general problem for me since upgrading to 9.10.
<Tm_T> chimp-champ: see if you have update-notifier-kde installed
<chimp-champ> Yes, it is.
<joh6nn> titan_ark: yeah, i'm stumped, other than to check and make sure the mic's not muted
<titan_ark> joh6nn: okay. how do i check that?
<joh6nn> if you tab over to the mic controls in alsa mixer, i think you can toggle mute with 'M'
<titan_ark> does it indicate anywhere if it is muted?
<titan_ark> cos when i press M nothing changes
<TheGentleman> hello. I have already installed Kubuntu Karmic on 2 PC without problems. Now I have huge problems with a third one (follows)
<joh6nn> titan_ark: yeah, it should say MM in the volume thing if it's muted.  but i'm not sure what to make of the lack of a volume indicator for the mic settings
<titan_ark> joh6nn: ah yes, i see that option is only for the speaker output
<titan_ark> its not there for the mic :P
<TheGentleman> installation went smoothly and everything seemed to work fine. then I added the nvidia drivers from the Hardware Drivers menu and rebooted after completion (follows)
<shadowhywind> hay all I'm trying to set up a openswan vpn (l2tp/ipsec) and I keep getting a but no connection has been authorized with policy=PSK error anyone have any ideas?
<TheGentleman> at reboot the system can't start X !
<TheGentleman> logged in from command line and tried startx gives a huge list of error messages
<ripcord> titan_ark: hit your TAB key
<titan_ark> ripcord: to get to capture?
<ripcord> sorry, tab in alsamixer shows additional meters if they are available
<TheGentleman> could i remove anythingt to have it again without nvidia drivers ?
<titan_ark> ripcord: it just changes to capture or playback options on pressing tab
<titan_ark> http://imagebin.ca/view/0r3Yzkfc.html
<titan_ark> is my capture settings
<ripcord> titan_ark: ah, ok
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<ripcord> titan_ark: I had major problems with alsa and my HDA Intel soundcard. Never could find a solution.
<titan_ark> ripcord: hmm. i was able to configure it when i did a wubi install, cant seem to remember how i did it then
<TheGentleman> How can i remove or disable nvidia drivers (installed from Hardware Drivers menu)? Something went wrong and K Karmic can't start X now!
<titan_ark> i had to check for some port of the card and also the alsa GUI was more elaborate than the one i have installed now.
<titan_ark> ripcord: cant figure it out
<robin0800> titan_ark: if your feeling brave you could always try pulse audio
<titan_ark> robin0800: :D
<titan_ark> i am hoping i could set it right easily like the previous tim
<ripcord> TheGentleman: the NVidia drivers should show up in synaptic if you search for them. Then you can uninstall them
<titan_ark> when i tried gnome - Ubuntu the setup was so darn simple!
<ripcord> or even in KPackageKit
<TheGentleman> ripcor, I said that X doesn't start!!!  how can I run synaptic then?
<ripcord> ah, if you remeber the driver name you can uninstall it with apt-get
<robin0800> titan_ark: kde dosen't install pulse audio server by default gnome does
<titan_ark> robin0800: hmm, so how do i go about doing it? am quite a noob
<titan_ark> would appreciate it if you could help
<TheGentleman> ripcord: yes, i know i can use apt-get, what i need to know is the driver name!
<joh6nn> TheGentleman: try dpkg --get-selections *nvidia*
<joh6nn> that should give you a list of everything installed with nvidia in the name
<robin0800> titan_ark: sudo aptitude install pulseaudio
<TheGentleman> thanks joh6nn
<joh6nn> :)
<titan_ark> robin0800: i guess i alreaady did that last night.
<titan_ark> robin0800: says its installed to latest version
<titan_ark> but i cant find the application when i search for it
<robin0800> titan_ark: now install the pulse audio volme control
<titan_ark> what is the packagename exactly?
<TheGentleman> joh6nn, you suggest to remove or purge nvidia drivers ( i really dunno) ?
<joh6nn> TheGentleman: remove will leave all their configuration information behind.  purge gets rid of everything
<joh6nn> seeing as how the configuration they've got is obviously not working, i think purge might be best here
<robin0800> titan_ark:  pavucontrol think
<TheGentleman> that's what i thought too joh6nn, but it's good to hear it from someone more expert than myself!  :)
<joh6nn> hah! i'm so totally not an expert
<TheGentleman> you surely know more than myself... i'm just a user
<joh6nn> same here.  in fact, i'm here trying to get my own issue solved :)
<TheGentleman> i see... well, i go try on that machine
<TheGentleman> cross your fingers
<joh6nn> crossed :)
<titan_ark> robin0800: installing :)
<titan_ark> robin0800: done
<slow-motion> hi
<titan_ark> robin0800: cant figure out what to do next
<robin0800> titan_ark:  do aptitude search pulseaudio
<titan_ark> robin0800: phew running thro console is difficult
<robin0800> titan_ark: use kpackagekit if you prefer
<titan_ark> robin0800: yeah, i guess everything is installed!
<titan_ark> i remember doingsudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins "pulseaudio-*" paman padevchooser paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter yesterday
<robin0800> titan_ark: this is what I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/361533/
<titan_ark> robin0800: mine looks a bit differenthttp://paste.ubuntu.com/361535/
<titan_ark> cant decipher what it means though
<robin0800> titan_ark: have you tried to run the pulseaudio volume control its in multimedia if installed correctly
<titan_ark> robin0800: ah it works!
<titan_ark> robin0800: but it seems to only read the integrated mic array of the notebook instead of the mic i have plugged in
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<robin0800> titan_ark: run alsamixer and make sure its enabled
<titan_ark> ok
<titan_ark> hmmm
<titan_ark> nothing seems to change
<titan_ark> and its noisy too
<robin0800> titan_ark: does alsamixer show it?
<titan_ark> robin0800: there is no change in alsa mixer
<titan_ark> it still looks the same
<robin0800> titan_ark: this is running from console?
<titan_ark> yes
<titan_ark> shall i show you a screenshot?
<robin0800> titan_ark: is your microphone there?
<robin0800> titan_ark: you might have to scroll there could be lots
<titan_ark> http://imagebin.ca/view/fbHDyp5a.html
<titan_ark> http://imagebin.ca/view/ltk1nZ.html
<titan_ark> the mic seems to be on
<robin0800> titan_ark: use curser keys to see if there are any more
<smellynoser> Photoshop, Kubuntu and Wine? Ridiculously slow? Bad idea? I don't like GIMP by the way :)
<titan_ark> robin0800: nope
<titan_ark> no pore
<titan_ark> *no more
<joh6nn> smellynoser: ridiculously slow, bad idea
<robin0800> titan_ark: the mics don't appear to be active
<titan_ark> hmmm
<titan_ark> cant seem to be able to set it r ight
<joh6nn> smellynoser: if you want something that's closer to photoshop, you might try Pixel
<joh6nn> it's like $50, but runs natively on mac, windows, and linux
<smellynoser> joh6nn: Thanks
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<meowbuntu> hi how can i fix bad sectors on a hdd kubuntu live cd says i have some.
<meowbuntu> i know xp could lable them and not use them
<meowbuntu> hi how can i fix bad sectors on a hdd kubuntu live cd says i have some.
<meowbuntu> i know xp could lable them and not use them
<meowbuntu> ok if i have a new install of ubuntu can i install kubuntu desktop with it(not just kde), and also ubuntu studio desktop,
<rmrfslash> I upgraded finally to 9.10
<rmrfslash> looks good
<rmrfslash> where's quassel?
<meowbuntu> rmrfslash: if not here then hes away
<joh6nn> meowbuntu: for the kubuntu desktop, there should be a package named something kubuntu-desktop.  don't know about for ubuntu-studio
<joh6nn> rmrfslash: i just upgraded to 9.10, too; have you noticed any problems with network speed?
<joh6nn> my wireless connection is really slow since upgrading last night
<rmrfslash> :-/
<rmrfslash> no. Quassel the IRC client
<rmrfslash> was in 9.04
<rmrfslash> rather came with 9.04
<rmrfslash> I can apt-get it in this version
<joh6nn> it's in Apps > Internet, for me
<joh6nn> right near the top of the list
<rmrfslash> Not for me
<joh6nn> hmm.  what happens when you try to install it?
<rmrfslash> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   quassel: Depends: quassel-data (= 0.5.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<rmrfslash> :-/
<joh6nn> try installing that package directly, see what it says
<rmrfslash> quassel-data is installing
<rmrfslash> o I don't get that error
<rmrfslash> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   quassel: Depends: quassel-data (= 0.5.0-0ubuntu1) but 0.5.2-0ubuntu1~karmic1 is to be installed
<rmrfslash> wtf
<rmrfslash> aptitude offers for me to downgrade quassel-data to fix the dep issue
<rmrfslash> I guess we'll go w/ that
<rmrfslash> seemed to work
<joh6nn> yeah, sounds like you've got some borkage there
<rmrfslash> then I did a aptitude update/full-upgrade which moved me up to the correct version
<rmrfslash> go figure
<Bizzeh> if i create a logical partition, then create 3 partitions for ubuntu within that (boot, swap and root) and set kubuntu to install grub to (hd0) will kubuntu installer recignise windows 7 and add it to the boot list/
<tsimpson> Please do not click any of those links
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<robin0800_> joh6nn: different drivers , different network manager?
<joh6nn> robin0800_: just now tried upgrading to a new driver from backports, no love
<joh6nn> getting ready to try wicd
<joh6nn> i don't think that's it, though, unless they made some serious changes to NM between jaunty and karmic
<robin0800_> joh6nn: I think they did
<joh6nn> oh ah?  then perhaps that's it
<joh6nn> well, let's see what happens with wicd, then
<robin0800_> joh6nn: make sure you have a backup
<joh6nn> did that last night before upgrading :)
<joh6nn> well, here goes nothing.  hopefully, i'll be back in a moment
<cinex> is there somewhere i can dowload kubuntu 9.1 with kde3 ?
<cinex> the wife doesnt like kde4
<robin0800_> cinex: try gnome
<cinex> nvm
<cinex> found it
<cinex> pfft gnome
<trinity> why dont people like gnome?
<cinex> no alternate cd though :/
<robin0800_> cinex: yes there is
<Kolia> trinity: according to the success of Ubuntu, it's worng to say that people dont like gnome ;)
<trinity> oh well;) i am kind of noobie in this. but i ve noticed some people dont like gnome for some reason.
<cinex> im used to kde
<robin0800_> trinity: its not as flash as kde but more functional in MHO
<Kolia> trinity: well kubuntu uses KDE, so in this chan you will find people that prefer kde over gnome. And troll about it :)
<cinex> I'm not trolling
<Kolia> cinex: i wasn't talking of you
<cinex> excersizing my freedom is all :p
<cinex> excersizing my bad spelling t oo
<Kolia> just saying that trashing gnome in a kde-related chan is "normal" ;)
<trinity> still wrong;)
<Kolia> and reciprocally
<trinity> ah okay;)
<maco> well....we might tease gnomeies...but trashing's a bit extreme
<maco> unless you're nixternal
<maco> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<APERSON> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<trinity> at least you re not windows users trolling people who dont how to fix that silly system
<Kolia> maco: english not my mother language, sorry for bad use of "trash" .. but you got the idea :)
<maco> Kolia: well, my point is it's all in good fun. we tease them, they team us, and then if its at a conference, a few rounds of beers tend to follow
<maco> s/team/tease/
<Kolia> maco: yep i agree
<Kolia> let's stop off topic :)
#kubuntu 2010-01-24
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<serox> Hi!
<serox> Anybody here using Kubuntu hardy?
<serox> I don't know why, but my outgoing internettraffic has stopped working on Hardy
<serox> I can't send any files or anything at all anymore.
<serox> Does somebody else have this problem?
<joh6nn> serox: you have no outgoing traffic whatsoever?
<InvaderZim> There is no option in kdebluetooth for receiving files. How do I receive?
<serox> joh6nn: Nope, doesn't work at all
<serox> joh6nn: My english isn't that good, so I will try to answear as good as possible.
<serox> joh6nn: There is a swedish site where you can test your bandwith. It checks my downstream, but when it want's to check my upstream it justs stands at 0%
<serox> I can't send files with FTP either.
<joh6nn> hrm
<serox> But it works in 9.10
<serox> joh6nn: And I could send files with 8.10 before, so I don't know what happened. I even re-installed ~8 days ago
<joh6nn> well, you must be able to send at least *some* outgoing traffic, or you'd never be able to send the http requests to get to the website to begin with
<joh6nn> serox: what bandwidth testing site are you using?
<serox> joh6nn: bredbandskollen.se
<serox> joh6nn: Aha okey
<serox> joh6nn: But I can't send files
<joh6nn> to any ftp site, or just the one you normally use?
<serox> joh6nn: Any + the site I just talked about doesn't work
<serox> And I can't use Mediatomb either cause of my problem.
<serox> Mediatomb is a program so I can stream from my laptop to my Playstation 3
<joh6nn> hrm
<serox> joh6nn: It's really strange I know =)
<joh6nn> serox: what happens if you try to ping a website?
<serox> joh6nn: I can ping www.google.cm
<serox> com
<serox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/361668/
<joh6nn> can you ping the ftp host?
<[Relic]> easiest way to list all installed package to a text file is...?  dpkg -l??
<joh6nn> [Relic]: dpkg --get-selections > text_file
<serox> joh6nn: I will try
<[Relic]> thanks, I do this only every few years
<joh6nn> [Relic]: i recommend putting it into a daily cron job; you can use it to help recover after disasters
<serox> joh6nn: Nope, I can't
<serox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/361671/
<joh6nn> serox: then something is running on your machine, i'd think, that is blocking certain ports.  a firewall maybe?
<serox> joh6nn: Maybe it's my router?
<serox> joh6nn: But why isn't it blocking in 9.10?
<serox> joh6nn: I use a Linksys WRT54GL
<serox> joh6nn: I have a fiber-connection, so I don't have any modem.
<joh6nn> serox: exactly, that's why i think it's something that's running on the machine; otherwise it would prevent other devices/installs from working, as well
<serox> THought maybe you should know.
<serox> joh6nn: Aha okey
<serox> joh6nn: Anything I can do/try maybe that you know of?
<joh6nn> `ps aux` to see what's running ?
<serox> I will try it
<serox> joh6nn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/361674/
<[Relic]> haven't had any disasters  :)
<joh6nn> [Relic]: then you're probably over due for one :)
<[Relic]> it is called an new install  :)
<joh6nn> serox: what do you get if you run lsof -i ?
<serox> joh6nn: I will try
<serox> joh6nn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/361679/
<joh6nn> serox: hrm.  i'm out of ideas, then :(
<serox> joh6nn: Okey
<serox> joh6nn: Could it be something with the router or what?
<joh6nn> it could be.  that would be strange, but it's a strange problem
<serox> Hehe yes
<serox> joh6nn: But the question then is -> which port is closed/opened that shouldn't be t
<serox> be it
<serox> joh6nn: Are you using Kubuntu 9.10?
<joh6nn> yes
<serox> Okey, happy with KDE4?
<serox> Well; i gues you are since you're using it =)
<[Relic]> using something simply because there isn't anything better isn't the same as being happy with it
<joh6nn> serox: actually, i'm not
<joh6nn> i just upgraded yesterday
<joh6nn> i'd been running 8.04 for quite some time, reluctant to upgrade
<[Relic]> same here
<[Relic]> going to upgrade in a few though  :)
<serox> joh6nn: Ahh okey, I didn't like KDE4 at all
<joh6nn> but a few things finally forced me to.  since the upgrade, in addition to KDE4 not being as good as KDE3 (in my opinion), i've been having some internet issues
<serox> joh6nn: What does "reluctant" mean?
<joh6nn> so, 2 steps forward, 1 step back
<joh6nn> serox: unwilling, didn't want to
<serox> Ahh okey
<serox> joh6nn: I installed Ubuntu 9.10, was pretty okey.
<serox> But some things in GNOME looks pretty old in some way.
<serox> But it was sooo nice to be able to use some newer packages + have my internetproblem fixed.
<serox> But I really really love KDE3, I would like to use it forever if it had the same updates as  9.10 etc
<serox> Damn it, my cabl went out frm my laptop.
<joh6nn> serox: yeah, i feel the same way.  i was much happier with KDE3; i understand that it was time to rewrite some things, but i'm not sure that KDE4 is an improvement
<serox> Baaah, it's 03:37 here =/
<joh6nn> it's been more than a year already, and still not all the features from KDE3 are back
<serox> joh6nn: KDE4 was annoying me as hell
<serox> I gave it one last chans like 10 days ago, but I re-installed after 15min
<serox> They removed kedit, kview as well, really annoying
<serox> And I couldn't create icons easily on the desktop like I can with KDE3, and I couldn't drag icons to the taskbar as easily as in KDE3.
<serox> And those widgets at the top of the screen-corners was annoying me. Kopete-KDE3 is alot better looking etc
<serox> Wellwell
<serox> joh6nn: Thanks alot for your help, I really appreciate it alot
<serox> Time to go to bed, take care everybody!
<serox> God natt
<joh6nn> no problem :)
<serox> Ops, that was in swedish =)
<joh6nn> nacht!
<serox> God night!
<FloodBotK3> serox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<serox> Sorry =)
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<ilumi> joh6nn: how can you tell
<joh6nn> ilumi: how do you mean?
<joh6nn> you mean what are my specific symptoms?
<ilumi> joh6nn: how can you tell it's actually slower
<joh6nn> ilumi: web pages i visit regularly are loading very slowly.  my fiancee's machine, still running Hardy, is just a few feet away, and loading them just fine
<joh6nn> i have the same symptoms trying to transfer a file from my box to hers, over the lan, so it's not just wan traffic
<ilumi> joh6nn: why dont you do a speed test, and see hwat you get
<ilumi>  Speedtest.net or speakeasy or both
<joh6nn> ilumi: speedtest.net is telling me roughly about 2 Mbs down.  it should be about 5
<joh6nn> but beyond that, trying to download packages last night, apt told me that a 50Mb was going to take over an hour to download
<joh6nn> i let it go for about 20 minutes before i got fed up and downloaded it on another box on the lan and moved it over with a usb drive
<ilumi> not sure could be driver problem,
<ilumi> did you do an upgrade or a fresh install?
<joh6nn> ilumi: i always do clean installs; i've had back luck with upgrades.
<joh6nn> i tried upgrading to a backport driver to see if that would help, but it doesn't seem to have made a difference
<joh6nn> i also tried switching from networking manager to wicd, but i didn't seem to have any connectivity at all then, though i may have missed something there
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Malin_> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Malin_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Malin_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Malin_> !Michael Jackson
<bs27975_not> Help. Have new eee, 250gb hd. Want to dual boot 9.10 with current win 7. Disk came with 4 primary partitions - os, data, 0x1b install, 16MB boot booster. Have deleted data, but don't want to delete others. I expect current 3 partitions to be a problem. Are there any docs out there regarding partitioning / dual-boot for these circumstances? Thanks.
<bs27975_not> er, Current 3 primary partitions leaves one for extended, and I expect only having an extended partition available for kubuntu to be the problem.
<bs27975> Anyone home? (Can't tell.) Help, please. Have new eee, 250gb hd. Want to dual boot 9.10 with current win 7. Disk came with 4 primary partitions - os, data, 0x1b install, 16MB boot booster. Have deleted data, but don't want to delete others. I expect current 3 primary partitions to be a problem for installing kubuntu, as this would require it to live entirely within extended partition, which...
<bs27975> ...I suspect it will be unhappy about. Are there any docs out there regarding partitioning / dual-boot for these circumstances? Thanks kindly. Googling brings results like drinking from a fire hose - can't find pertinent hits from all the background noise.
<pat|nG> you have to mount each drive first
<bs27975> pat|ng ???
<bs27975> pat|ng ... i.e. You were talking to me?
<shadeslayer> btw did anyone upgrade to 4.3.95?
<shadeslayer> (even though its not official,its in the repos)
<regenkind> hi how can i configure konqueror so that it will know how to handle irc links, open them with a chat client?
<JJR> hi all
<regenkind> :( nobody knows this or is it simply not possible
<regenkind> ?
<Tm_T> regenkind: I know there is a way, but I don't know how
<TheAncientGoat> Hey guys, does anyone know how to set the panel color?
<regenkind> Does quassel support dcc file transfer now?
<jti> hey guys do you know how can I find hard links in directory tof ind soft one we uce ls -s but I dont know hardlinks
<regenkind> @jti: AFAIK you simply can't if you follow the text from  info coreutils 'ln invocation' you'll that they (hardlink and source) are simply the same
<regenkind> oups... missed the verb: see
<slow-motion> hi
<AlexV> Hello I' new in Linux, I have installed the Kubuntu last version and have problems with video rasolution, can anyone help me? I'm using virtualbox
<InvaderZim> I don't see an option in kdebluetooth for receiving files, how come?
<AlexV_> Hello I' new in Linux, I have installed the Kubuntu last version and have problems with video rasolution, can anyone help me? I'm using virtualbox
<InvaderZim> AlexV_ whats your problem
<AlexV_> I run KUBUNTU in virtual box under windows XP , I would like to use it in full screen mode in resolution 1400X900, but KUBUNTU does not have this resolution options it only has 800X600 and 600X480
<ToxinPowe> you have to install vbox tools
<ToxinPowe> "guestadditions" en vbox menu
<ToxinPowe> then restart y resize your vbox windows
<AlexV_> ToxinPowe - no idea what "vbox tools" are, but I will find out .
<AlexV_> Thanks
<AlexV_> I need to install "vbox tools" under virtual Linux? OR under host windows?
<ToxinPowe> http://www.ehow.com/how_2343701_screen-resolution-ubuntu-virtual-box.html
<AlexV_> Thanks, let me try it.
<muxol> Does anyone know a GTK+ theme that looks like the default Oxygen and  that adopts system colors?
<ToxinPowe> AlexV_, works?
<OuZo> Hi, where can I find help with using a cell phone to connect to the internet via Bluetooth? (thanks)
<LjL> OuZo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<ajd2k9> hi i seem to have a problem just recently changed from my gfx card to onboard HDMI port so i could get audio through my tv .. it works with my music but not with mozilla or vlc .. works in amarok perfectly fine its just when theres video involved .. any suggestions peeps ... thanks
<martijn> ajd2k9: you might want to ask this in channel #linux
<ajd2k9> alright will do cheers ... n00b q .. how do i get there lol
<martijn>  /join #linux
<martijn> working?
<ajd2k9> seem to of lost my mouse :(~
<ajd2k9> as in it wont move lol
<martijn> ajd2k9: which client do you use?
<martijn> might want to use page down biutton
<martijn> button
<ajd2k9> matijn : im using Koala
<AssociateX> Hi and also hello
<AssociateX> Is there a site that list by consensus what the best packages for this or that are?
<AssociateX> I need to edit some VOB files
<ajd2k9> hi i seem to have a problem just recently changed from my gfx card to onboard HDMI port so i could get audio through my tv .. it works with my music but not with mozilla or vlc .. works in amarok perfectly fine its just when theres video involved .. any suggestions peeps ... thanks
<v3sox> _help
<ajd2k9_> hi i seem to have a problem just recently changed from my gfx card to onboard HDMI port so i could get audio through my tv .. it works with my music but not with mozilla or vlc .. works in amarok perfectly fine its just when theres video involved .. any suggestions peeps ... thanks???
<martijn> ajd2k9_: what did they told you in #linux ?
<Tm_T> ajd2k9_: it has to do with pulseaudio, so you have to change output device of pulseaudio
<ajd2k9_> pulse audio?
<Tm_T> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ajd2k9_> thanks mate !
<Tm_T> that's what I would blame, anyway
<gigasoft> where can i see processor's working frequency?
<ajd2k9> tm_T : pulse audio hasnt made a diffrence ...
<shadeslayer> whats a good channel for launchpad ppa help?
<shadeslayer> like uploading packages and stuff ?
<bomber> im trying to reinstall grub and not having any luck
<shadeslayer> bomber: seen the wiki page?
<bomber> in the /boot/grub  directory it doesnt even show the menu.lst file?
<bomber> i have tried the instructions but to no avail
<shadeslayer> bomber: where are you stuk?
<shadeslayer> bomber: *stuck
<bomber> well when i do find /boot/grub/stage1 i get file not found
<bomber> when i do parted --list i see the partition i installed linux too but i cant get the bootloader back on it
<shadeslayer> bomber: one sec
<shadeslayer> bomber: this is grub2 right?
<bomber> i have 2 ide drives and 1 sata
<Daughain> That was just strange.
<shadeslayer> bomber: no i mean there are 2 grub versions : grub 1 and grub 2
<bomber> i believe its ver 2
<bomber> its the latest kubuntu
<shadeslayer> bomber: do you have a live usb/cd ?
<bomber> thats what im using now
<shadeslayer> bomber: try this then : http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<shadeslayer> bomber: itll grub from scratch
<bomber> ok lemme see
<Shaan7> bomber: grub-install didn't work?
<bomber> no    it cant find the stage1 file
<shadeslayer> Shaan7: its required to bind the drive first
<shadeslayer> thats probably missing in the wiki
<Shaan7> shadeslayer: i had told him to mount the partition
<shadeslayer> Shaan7: mounting and binding are 2 different thiings
<Shaan7> shadeslayer: mount /dev/sdXn /mnt works for me
<shadeslayer> *thinkgs
<shadeslayer> eek.. typos :P
<shadeslayer> Shaan7: yeah thats mounting but you need to bind the drive too
<shadeslayer> Shaan7: like this : sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<bomber> i tried your method too shaan7.... you were the one that told me a few muntes ago?
<shadeslayer> Shaan7: please read the same link i gave to bomber
<bomber> im reading now
<Shaan7> shadeslayer: ok, then I was lucky that it worked without bind ;) will take care next time. thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Shaan7: no problem :)
<shadeslayer> bomber: did it work?
<Daughain> Why would process' be shjowing xorg using 30+% of the load on my proccy?
<bomber> im still doing it...... double checking everything before i run them
<shadeslayer> bomber: ah thats good policy :)
<shadeslayer> btw anyone here know packaging ?
<bomber> something mush have went wrong...... getting command not found now
<shadeslayer> bomber: whut?
<bomber> trying apt-get or grub
<shadeslayer> bomber: 0_o
<bomber> i made it to the part where you chane to root than im getting command errors now
<shadeslayer> bomber: which command error?
<bomber> command not found
<shadeslayer> bomber: for which command?
<bomber> trying to run apt-get install grub
<shadeslayer> bomber: ><
<shadeslayer> bomber: you cant just apt-get install grub :P
<bomber> i already installed grub so i tried just running grub and that wont work either
<shadeslayer> bomber: if  youve install grub then just reboot the system
<bomber> lemme try but  i dont think it installed
<bomber> brb
<shadeslayer> bomber: sure
<cexar> hi
<ilumi> sup
<Guest98972> hääääääää
<Guest98972> wie geht dess
<Guest98972> adsf
<michi__> asdf
<michi__> sf
<michi__> as
<michi__> df
<michi__> asdf
<FloodBotK3> michi__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michi__> sdf
<Guest98972> Gi jetzt gehts oder?
<Guest98972> schreib ma was in des kästle
<Guest98972> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<bomber> same thing... no grub
<michi__> hüä
<michi__> was issn dess
<michi__> kann dess ma einer erklärn?
<Guest98972> sin da noch andere leute oder nur unser pc
<joh6nn> i'm having some serious slowdown with my wireless connection, compared to the speeds that i had in both Hardy and Jaunty.  I've tried disabling ipv6 and a few other things, but nothing seems to help
<Alien2> I think I'm suffering from that libindicate3 bug, the bug DB tells me to upgrade to version ubuntu2, but I don't know where to do that
<Alien2> unfortunately, if I can't get this bug fixed I'll have to switch back to Debian... I liked kubuntu several years ago but the basic QA is just baffling to me. How can you release something that crashes when you add and then remove a panel applet
<Alien2> who exactly is "testing" this thing
<Guest66859> does someone speak german here?
<shadeslayer> !de | Guest66859
<ubottu> Guest66859: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<joh6nn> Guest66859: ein bisschen.  but there are german language help channels
<Martijn81> hi are there any realistic car games for linux currently ?
<Taytay> Hi !
<Martijn81> \o/
<Alien2> I installed 9.10 on a laptop, had the same silly crash (tried to add a panel button, then remove it, kicker went away and never came back). In that case I just gave up and installed Debian. I'm giving Kubuntu a second chance on my other machine but if nobody can help why should I keep wasting my time
<Alien2> this is a really basic, basic thing. The thing is crashing out of the box. Who is testing this stuff, I'd like to give them a few suggestions
<shadeslayer> !games | Martijn81
<ubottu> Martijn81: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<joh6nn> Alien2: i came in late; what's the problem you're seeing?
<Kolia> Alien2: what is a "panel button"?
<shadeslayer> Alien2: ok first of all which KDE version?
<Alien2> I'm using 9.10 Kubuntu, straight out of box, I cannot tell you the version, since all of KDE is essentially crashed
<Alien2> I have the windows which are currently open, and that's it
<Taytay> I made a Krunner plugin for Opera where can I post it ?
<shadeslayer> Alien2: go to help > about KDE
<Alien2> How am I supposed to click on help when nothing is working
<shadeslayer> (of any window)
<Alien2> Ok. KDE 4.3.2
<shadeslayer> Alien2: you said you have windows open
<Alien2> I filed a bug report last night, the bug collector tells me it's a dup of some libindicate3 bug
<shadeslayer> Alien2: ok now can you open a terminal?
<shadeslayer> Alien2: um thats a gnome library..
 * shadeslayer wonders how that could affect kde
<Alien2> "Um," I filed a bug report through the automated crash reporter. Today in my email it tells me this thing.
<Alien2> So basically, by using the facilities of the system it's telling me I have a Gnome issue? Again, who the hell is testing this crap
<shadeslayer> Alien2: can you paste the link to the bug report?
<shadeslayer> Alien2: please be patient and let us sort out the problem
<shadeslayer> Alien2: we need info not sarcasm to work :)
<Alien2> hang on I am digging up the email
<shadeslayer> Alien2: sure
<Alien2> as far as sarcasm, I am not trying to be sarcastic. I don't understand how something can be released that crashes within 5 minutes of booting up, when I try to do something extremely simple
<Alien2> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224002
<shadeslayer> Alien2: it didnt crash when i had 4.3.4
<Alien2> it says that my bug has been marked as a dup of 212063
<joh6nn> Alien2: well, it'd be pretty hard to test every possible scenario, on every possible piece of hardware
<shadeslayer> Alien2: ah its marked as a duplicate
<Taytay> is there a chan for kubuntu dev ?
<Alien2> I understand the difficulties of testing.
<shadeslayer> Alien2: please do apt-cache policy libindicate3 and report back the version
<Alien2> but this has happened on both machines I have installed 9.10 on, one is a laptop, one is a Mac Mini x86
<Alien2> shades, somebody just told me that libindicate3 is part of Gnome, which I am not using
<Alien2> but I will check
<shadeslayer> Alien2: yeah i just told you that :)
<shadeslayer> Alien2: but sometimes when you install apps like firefox some parts of gnome libraries are pulled in
<Alien2> It says installed 0.2.3-0ubuntu1, candidate 0.2.3-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> Alien2: thats the proble
<shadeslayer> Alien2: thats the problem update to 0.2.3-0ubuntu2 and itll be fixed
<shadeslayer> Alien2: read : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212063
<shadeslayer> Alien2: or more accurately : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212063#c28
<Alien2> shades, I did read that, I knew this information already... my original question was HOW to upgrade this package, that's what I can't figure out
<shadeslayer> Alien2: why didnt you ask to then? do : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> Alien2: my bad
<Alien2> the very first thing I commented here was "I think I'm suffering from that libindicate3 bug, the bug DB tells me
<Alien2>           to upgrade to version ubuntu2, but I don't know where to do that"
<shadeslayer> Alien2: i just started reading from your second post,im sorry
<Alien2> no prob.
<Alien2> I've been doing this a long time. I have to say, some of these newer facilities are making things harder for me, not easier
<shadeslayer> Alien2: well for basic updates and upgrades use : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alien2> that seems a little heavy handed.
<shadeslayer> Alien2: heavy handed as in?
<Alien2> as in I do not want to upgrade everything to the latest version, just the component which is not working
<shadeslayer> Alien2: that command updates everything to the latest bugfix release,why dont you use that?
<Alien2> because I prefer the bugs I know to the bugs I don't know
 * Kolia prefers less bugs
<shadeslayer> Alien2: i think that new stuff is uploaded so as to fix stuff not break it
<Martijn81> thanks for these links shadeslayer !
<shadeslayer> Martijn81: if you like gaming i would suggest sabayon
<Alien2> you just told me that it's impossible to test all configurations, which I understand, being a developer myself. so how can you also say that patching 1000 different things will make my system better, my system is "unique," right?
<shadeslayer> Alien2: yes,but usually bugfixes are really important upgrades..
<Martijn81> hey man, thanks again! :D
<shadeslayer> Alien2:  A specific version of a package can be selected for installation by following the package name with an equals and the version of the package to select. This will cause that version to be located and selected for install. Alternatively a specific distribution can be selected by following the package name with a slash and the version of the distribution or the Archive name (stable, testing, unstable).
<Alien2> the installation is so fresh I suppose I have nothing to lose anyway.
<shadeslayer> Alien2: directly from the apt-get man page
<shadeslayer> Alien2: i would seriously recommend those upgrades... they arent called upgrades for no reason
<Alien2> I'm not trying to be a dick, I just work on software where a crash in the field results in somebody losing their job so you gotta understand my viewpoint is colored by that sort of attitude
<Alien2> I am going to pull the trigger now.
<shadeslayer> Alien2: i understand but what im saying is completely different.. im saying to remain updated to latest bug fixes,or atleast just the security updates..
<shadeslayer> Alien2: itll be a better experience not a worse on
<shadeslayer> *one
<shadeslayer> Alien2: updates and patches are released so as to make the system work better,not worse,and even though they dont test them out on every machine,the tests themselves are pretty exhaustive
<shadeslayer> Alien2: upgraded?
<Alien2> still going
<shadeslayer> Alien2: how big is the upgrade anyways?
<Alien2> did not notice the package count, but it's 193 megabytes of stuff.
<markinux> hi
<shadeslayer> markinux: hey
<markinux> what's up?
<Alien2> arrrrgh it's updating the kernel, this is the kind of thing that makes me nervous
<Alien2> ok. it's done, guess I'll reboot and pray.
<Alien2> hopefully bbiab
<Alien2> one last question before I shutdown... any idea why a 'shutdown -h now' or a 'halt' doesn't seem the work -- the progress bar hangs at about 95%. I need to hard poweroff, which sucks. it's a mac mini so maybe it's a hardware thing
<shadeslayer> Alien2: no need to pray
<shadeslayer> Alien2: works on a dell here
<shadeslayer> Alien2: try : sudo halt -h NOW
<shadeslayer> always works here :)
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<Alien2> that's exactly what I do. even if it does go down, doesn't come back up correctly. it hangs on the mac's gray bootup screen. I'm sure it's a mac mini thing
<Alien2> anyway. be back.
<phoenix_> i have some problem with qt. can anyone help me
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: whats the problem?
<Kolia> phoenix_: is this related to kubuntu?
<phoenix_> my os is kubuntu, but problem is in qt
<phoenix_> when i try to build my project , it says unused variables
<phoenix_> i am not able to build my program
<Kolia> phoenix_: try #kubuntu_devel :)
<Kolia> phoenix_: #kubuntu-devel sorry
<phoenix_> what is that
<phoenix_> i am a newbie
<simion314> phoenix_: hi, so i started on Qt
<simion314> phoenix_: there is a #qt chanel and a #c++
<phoenix_> how can i access the channel
<Bizzeh> same way you got to this one
<simion314> phoenix_: what are you using?
<Bizzeh> /j #qt
<phoenix_> quassel irc
<Alien2> seems to be working, but I had to blow away ~/.kde
<Dhraakellian> how would I disable touchpad tapping automatically on startup in KDE?  I don't believe KDE's systemsettings has touchpad settings.
<simion314> phoenix_: in that Tab that you see the server messages you can tupe command , "join #qt" withoud  "characthers
<Dhraakellian> syndaemon appears to have a switch to disable both tapping and scrolling, but I still want the latter
<phoenix_> ok
<phoenix_> its showing up in the left panel i will try that
<phoenix_> thank you
<Dhraakellian> I'm currently just running gsynaptics to apply disable tapping manually on each boot, but I'd rather have it work without interaction
<Dhraakellian> s/apply //
<shadeslayer> Dhraakellian: that might be possible but youll need to familiar with CLO
<shadeslayer> s/CLO/CLI
<shadeslayer> Dhraakellian: also see synclient
<shadeslayer> !info synclient Dhraakellian
<ubottu> 'Dhraakellian' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<shadeslayer> !info synclient | Dhraakellian
<ubottu> Dhraakellian: Package synclient does not exist in karmic
<shadeslayer> meh..
<shadeslayer> Dhraakellian: just do man synclient in a terminal
<Dhraakellian> but, but... I really am quite a Dapper Dhraak!
<shadeslayer_> Dhraakellian: :P
<gayle> hello
<mikeyv> Hi all, i have a question, i just installed Kubuntu 9.10 on my laptop but i cannot connect to any network, both wired as wireless ( wired = broadcom / wireless atheros )
<mikeyv> any1 can help me with this ?
<shadeslayer_> mikeyv: ah atheros
<shadeslayer_> !atheros | mikeyv
<ubottu> mikeyv: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadeslayer_> !broadcom | mikeyv
<ubottu> mikeyv: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<shadeslayer_> mikeyv: you chose harware which needs some tweaking, its kind of unsuportted without some basic hacks
<mikeyv> shadeslayer_: i tried installing lates madwifi driver and comcat-wireless drivers
<fungos> when using audio in kubuntu other applications that try to use audio or locks or are muted. why this? I'm using PulseAudio as audio backend
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: what about bcmcutter?
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: we need your ethernet up and working first
<mikeyv> but when i do lshw -C network i get network UNCLAIMED
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: first of all please pastebin the output of lspci.
<mikeyv> http://pastebin.com/m32a54cac
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: um i said lspci
<mikeyv> ok, do you have a moment, cause it's on the same laptop ( dual boot ) i'll boot my other laptop and join the chan
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: sure
<mikeyv> brb
<mikeyv> i'm back
<mikeyv> booting laptop to Kubuntu now
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: sure just ping back with my name
<shadeslayer> i meant nick :P
<mikeyv> ok :)
<mikeyv> shadeslayer: what info do you need from lspci ?
<Malin_> hm... can't activate desktopeffects...
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: the card no. of wired and wireless
<Malin_> The NVIDIA driver is reinstalled and works well with 3D-games
<Malin_> like urban terror
<mikeyv> 05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communcations Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<mikeyv> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabi Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<mikeyv> shadeslayer: see previous 2 threads
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: yeah saw them... i might be a bit slow in replying
<mikeyv> no problem
<Malin_> it is fixed.. never mind
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: http://is.gd/6WNqr
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: youll have to go through the search results,kinda busy right now :)
<Pabloo> how can I limitate bandwith for one computer from home network? conected by wifi philips router
<mikeyv> shadeslayer: ok thanks bbl
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: just check the two links i gave you earlier too
<[Relic]> anyone remember how to get rid of that annoying dual color, list thing in 8.04?  where it flips from black to white to black to white on the text background for all directory lists, etc.
<linopolus> Why is firefox-installer instead of firefox or (better) aurora/rekonq installed by default?
<bulldog98> rekonq needs 0.4 then it will be more usable
<bulldog98> and upstream says it isn't yet for standardwebbrowser
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: well i use rekonq git and its quite good
<shadeslayer> arora isnt that KDE'ish enough i guess
<shadeslayer> linopolus: ff is a renowned browser thats why... was default till 9.10 Beta 2 i think
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: err, never been default in Kubuntu IIRC
<Tm_T> [Relic]: change "alternate background" in color settings
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: um i think it was... it was there by default in the menu launcher...
<shadeslayer> and it was mentioned that theyre changing it back to konqueror
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: oh ok, then I haven't been following it close enough (:
<[Relic]> Thanks  :)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha3/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: thanks
 * GinoMan is upgrading to the latest version
<shadeslayer> GinoMan: RC 2?
<GinoMan> ... no
<shadeslayer> GinoMan: then?
<GinoMan> aptitude upgrade
<GinoMan> :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I provid a git pakage of git and I know that its quite stable
<GinoMan> ok let me rephrase that, I'm updating
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yeah apart from the fact it freezes sometimes :)
<joh6nn> hey all, just checking in to mark my wifi issue as solved: turned out i needed the madwifi atheros driver; i wouldn't call it a perfect solution, but it's WAY better than it was
<shadeslayer> joh6nn: you were mikeyv earlier?
<joh6nn> shadeslayer: nope.  joh6nn, all the time
<shadeslayer> joh6nn: maybe you can help mikeyv
<shadeslayer> joh6nn: he has a atheros card too :P
<joh6nn> can certainly try
<joh6nn> mikeyv: you around?
<shadeslayer> joh6nn: he has a Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
<joh6nn> someone in another channel passed me this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<shadeslayer> mikeyv: ^^
<joh6nn> the very bottom of the page has instructions on finding the binary blob madwifi driver
<shadeslayer> he will notice it when he comes back :P
<joh6nn> yeah.  i'll stick around for a bit, too, just in case
<shadeslayer> joh6nn: sure :)
<mbana> why is resizing so slow
<shadeslayer> mbana: its the same
<mbana> no ive just swtiched from gnome.  resizing a window is quiet slow
<mbana> quite
<shadeslayer> mbana: do you have nepomuk indexing enabled?
<shadeslayer> and which KDE
<kolasis> which driver to get for geforce nvidia 5200fx?
<mbana> ive got a nvidia 512mb
<mbana> i forget the model name
<mbana> shadeslayer: don't know
<mbana> this is just after install
<rmrfslash> Anyone having "Problem with audio playback" with Skype?
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: did you select alsa in the settings?
<rmrfslash> no such option
<rmrfslash> i read that on a few forums
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: what do you have as the options?
<rmrfslash> I go to the listbox menu at the bottom-left of the GUI, select Options, select the Sound Devices tab and I can configure Microphone Speakers and Ringing.
<rmrfslash> I select Speakers
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: in the output devices what are your options?
<rmrfslash> Default, a couple for HDA ATI HDMI, rawbluetooth and bluetooth
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: ok does it work with default?
<rmrfslash> no
<shadeslayer> mbana: idk whats the problem then sorry :(
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: ok tried all the options?
<rmrfslash> Yes... I've tried every option.
<rmrfslash> apply, play test sound
<rmrfslash> doesn't work for any
<rmrfslash> nor does selecting one, hitting apply and restarting skype (I don't even hear the default sign on sound)
<rmrfslash> and alsa is not an option.... not sure why
<rmrfslash> kmix hardware info shows: Sound drivers supported: ALSA + OSS Sound drivers used: ALSA
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: try : alsamixer : in a konsole and set everything to high
<dk> здравсть всем
<shadeslayer> and then try again woth default,thats all i know about troubleshooting skype,it started working after that :P
<shadeslayer> !ru | dk
<ubottu> dk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rmrfslash> shadeslayer: not the problem. Skype says "Problem with Audio PLayback" when I go to make a call
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: hmmm no idea then
<rmrfslash> I think the kmix GUI does the same as alsa mixer
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: try the latest beta or something :P
<rmrfslash> i.e. when I adjust something in kmix it is adjusted accordingly in alsomixer
<rmrfslash> just fyi
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: yeah i know,but alsamixer has more channels by default
<rmrfslash> I see only the ones enabled in kmix
<rmrfslash> did I miss a tab or something?\
<rmrfslash> nope
<DeeTah> let's say I have two pulseaudio servers on my two PC's - one laptop and one desktop. is it possible for the laptopish pulseaudio server to switch between outputting the sound from speakers to another server?
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: you enabled the extra channels in kmix? then theyre the same
<rmrfslash> I enabled extra channels (I think)
<rmrfslash> there are some channels in kmix that I don't have or didn't come enabled
<DeeTah> anyone got any idea (or at least where to look for support?)
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: no idea then,google is your friend
<shadeslayer> DeeTah: google?
<mbana> shadeslayer: resizing is slow
<rmrfslash> google has yet to come up w/ a fix (that works)
<DeeTah> shadeslayer: kinda hard to figure out a keyword
<shadeslayer> mbana: no idea :P
<shadeslayer> DeeTah: no idea :p
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: thats new :)
<rmrfslash> yeah.... or I'm getting to the point in my old age that I'm unwilling to go through the process on every little thing that's decides not to work. I upgraded to 9.10 and at first audio wasn't working at all (though this skype issue wasn't working before on 9.04).
<rmrfslash> so at least I'm *back* to just skype not working
<rmrfslash> which is sad.
<rmrfslash> oh and I had like 5 seconds to install the proprietary ATI fglrx before the open source video driver stopped working.... on second though I could have booted in recovery mode but, eh....  it was more fun to race the clock.
<rmrfslash> stopped working = crashed
<rmrfslash> another story to tell
<rmrfslash> and wonder why I would punish myself by installing kubuntu on a laptop.... with onboard ATI.... and wanted to use skype.
<rmrfslash> that's just asking too much :)
<rmrfslash> at least I got everything else working.... but there's always that one thing.
<rmrfslash> mbana: resizing is slow... are you talking about with "compiz" on?
<mbana> rmrfslash: yes (i tihnk)
<rmrfslash> I noticed this as well.... and bringing windows back from being minimized
<shadeslayer> kwin + Compiz != good combo ;)
<kolasis> DOES UBUNTU USE NV DRIVER OR NOUVEAU?
<shadeslayer> kolasis: depends on what you want to use
<shadeslayer> !caps | kolasis
<ubottu> kolasis: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rmrfslash> When I start skype from the command line I get bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<bulldog98> in 9.10 Ubunutu will use nouveau
<rmrfslash> so that could be a hint
<bulldog98> 10.04 i ment
<rmrfslash> is it trying to use bluetooth? "bt_audio"
<rmrfslash> wtf skype
<kolasis> i get this error on boot
<kolasis> failed to load nvidia module, no drivers exist
<kolasis> failed to load nvidia module, no drivers exist
<djlight> privet
<titan_ark> silence?
<Tm_T> indeed, quiet evening
<titan_ark> :)
<titan_ark> Tm_T: i am facing trouble with my battery indicator!
<titan_ark> everytime i put it to sleep and relog in it does not detect my battery
<Tm_T> sorry, no idea about those
<titan_ark> hmmm
<titan_ark> cant figure it out
<titan_ark> damn
<shadeslayer> YAHHOOOOOOOOO! :P
<robin0800> titan_ark: its not been working for the last week I think because they removed? hal
<shadeslayer> that enuf noise for ya? :D
<Tm_T> robin0800: who removed where?
<titan_ark> robin0800: oh
<titan_ark> i was facing the same thing when i was on wubi install and thought it was cos of the wubi
<robin0800> titan_ark: I'm pretty sure it's because HAL has been depreciated and power deamon depends on HAL
<titan_ark> hmmm
<titan_ark> and cos of that if i am not plugged into AC it keeps switching back to sleep/ hibernate a few times
<titan_ark> troublesome :(
<titan_ark> anyway to set it right?
<titan_ark> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20100114
<titan_ark> whoa i see so many
<robin0800> titan_ark: I think the main problem is the battery is not being detected or detected wrongly hence all those bugs
<titan_ark> robin0800: yes, i remember checking some folder when i was on wubi there it only detected the AC0 and not the BAT0
<titan_ark> but after a reboot it works perfectly
<robin0800> titan_ark: Only sometimes for me
<titan_ark> oh
<titan_ark> this is a regular thing i am facing now
<titan_ark> i thought it was a wubi bug:P
<mbana> what's the shortcut key for moving between desktops
<mbana> and the shortcut key for moving a window to another desktio
<konraddo> hi, i wonder if KDE would work nicely on  typical netbook (1,6GHz, 1gb of RAM, 160GB HDD)
<konraddo> KDE4*
<Tm_T> konraddo: sure it does, that's plenty
<konraddo> hmm, but netbooks aren't so fast :p
<titan_ark> interesting, now when i change screen brightness from mpwr management, it does not make any difference
<konraddo> i'm considering to buy a netbook and  use Kubuntu on it
<konraddo> :)
<Tm_T> konraddo: well, I run Kubuntu in laptop with 256 MiB ram and it does it fine...
<robin0800> titan_ark: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2#Hal%20removal
<konraddo> tm_T, KDE4?
<Tm_T> konraddo: ofcourse
<konraddo> uh, ok, nice :p
<titan_ark> Tm_T: how do u manage that? i had to switch to xubuntu, kubuntu or ubuntu never let me install on my old box P4 1.9gig with 256 Megs RAM
<titan_ark> robin0800: thx a ton, shall check that
<Tm_T> titan_ark: installing is problem yes, so I install with alternate cd, then it just works
<Tm_T> I ofcourse drop all services I don't need, it helps
<titan_ark> Tm_T: ah okay, i had tried with that too, and there was some problem and someone helpful on irc suggested xubuntu
<Tm_T> titan_ark: in my experience XFCE isn't that much lighter anyway (:
<titan_ark> Tm_T: :D
<mbana> ?
<konraddo> does anybody used BenQ netbooks? they are cheaper than Lenovo, Asus, and other netbooks.... i wonder about their quality :>
<Tm_T> !ot | konraddo
<ubottu> konraddo: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<konraddo> ok ;p
<titan_ark> i had fun with that as my 1st longtime linux install
<mbana> what's the shortcut key for moving between desktops
<mbana> and the shortcut key for moving a window to another desktio
<Tm_T> mbana: alt+F-keys for switching between desktops, I think
<konraddo> i used to use gnome, but i installed kubuntu today.... KDE4 is really awesome :D
<mbana> didn't work
<titan_ark> robin0800: are u suggesting i switch to the alpha version?
<Tm_T> titan_ark: no he is not
<titan_ark> robin0800, Tm_T: i remember using a new test kernel (ending in 32. something) someone suggested that, and that problem was solved with it  i think.
<titan_ark> but supposedly there is no support for it
<robin0800> titan_ark: only if you want too and have no data you don't mind loosing
<titan_ark> robin0800: well i dont have much data on this boot but i do on my win7 boot, so cant risk it
<GinoMan> what would cause an MP3 to be significantly longer when played then what the mp3 says it's length is
<titan_ark> plus i have been doing so many isnatlls in jan, i am gonnaget sick at the thought of requiring to do it again
<mbana> so two issues; the slow resizing
<mbana> what's up with that
<soee> do u have the same in kde 4.4 rc2: when trying to add widget to panel if i scroll widgets list, there is only empty space and when i want to cloase the widgets panel, plasma crashes and starting again ?
<hal28> saluti a tutti
<ToxinPowe> soee, same for me
<ToxinPowe> 4.4 rc2
<soee> ToxinPowe: ok thnx so i have confirmed thaths not my pc issue
<soee> ToxinPowe: are u using panel @ the top of the screen maybe ?
<ToxinPowe> no
<soee> ToxinPowe: can u create one for test?
<ToxinPowe> sure
<soee> ToxinPowe: so pls create one and open panel settings and close it
<soee> ToxinPowe: and tell me if there is still some part of the panel graphics on the screen after closing it so u must refresh screen or click on screen do clear it up
<mbana> kwin is slow comapred to compiz.  i wonder hwy
<mbana> why
<ToxinPowe> soee same problem even with other user
<soee> ToxinPowe: ok thank u
<ToxinPowe> no problem
<michael___> hi everyone! I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of some documentation that would help me make my pc automatically mount usb drives when I plug them in. I've been search for awhile and am not having any luck. I use kubuntu 9.10 fresh install.
<shadeslayer> michael___: KDE 4.4 autmounts drives
<michael___> shadeslayer: I didnt think kubuntu 9.10 was using KDE 4.4 yet.
<shadeslayer> michael___: its in the beta backports
<michael___> shadeslayer: KDE 4.3.2 here. Do you know how to fix my problem with my version of KDE? Are you suggesting I upgrade? Is it easily done?
<eitreach> How do I auto-mount my external drive with my music so that Amarok 2 doesn't have to re-scan it every time I boot my machine?
<mbana> after turning on compiz in kde, im getting those annoying sounds from the OS when i click something.  how do i turn it off
<shadeslayer> michael___: 1) its a RC release so the upgrade is up to you
<shadeslayer> michael___: 2) you can very easily upgrade to 4.4 via 3 commands
<michael___> shadeslayer: It's a fresh install so I haven't configured anything or copied my files on it yet (i need the external drive for that) so i wouldnt mind trying it out if you could tell me those commands.
<shadeslayer> michael___: again this is a RC and it might crash ( although highly unlikely )
<shadeslayer> michael___: press alt+F2 and type konsole
<michael___> shadeslayer: I understand that, I'm willing to give it a shot.
<michael___> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> michael___: that will open a terminal then type : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Kolia> shadeslayer: no automount before 4.4? sounds weird
<shadeslayer> Kolia: yeah i know
<shadeslayer> Kolia: it was a feature request only in 4.4
<michael___> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> michael___: do the same thing for : ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<shadeslayer> michael___: done?
<michael___> shadeslayer: I tried OpenSuse11.2 and it didn't have a problem mounting my external drives..  ok
<shadeslayer> michael___: you can mount them fine in kubuntu too,but not automount them
<michael___> shadeslayer: ok, next?
<shadeslayer> michael___: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<michael___> shadeslayer: it's downloading, So I guess the steps would be similar when the stable 4.4 is out?
<shadeslayer> michael___: nope,just do the last one
<michael___> shadeslayer: easy!
<shadeslayer> michael___: told you so :)
<shadeslayer> michael___: after upgrading right click the device notifier icon and see the automount comun
<shadeslayer> *column
<michael___> shadeslayer: Do you happen to know when the stable will be released?
<shadeslayer> michael___: yeah in mid fev
<shadeslayer> *feb
<shadeslayer> michael___: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.4_Release_Schedule#February_9th.2C_2010:_Release_KDE_SC_4.4
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: know how to build packages?
<michael___> shadeslayer: Soon! Thanks for the link, Well it looks like it's finished upgrading, should I restart first?
<shadeslayer> michael___: um do you see a restart button?
<shadeslayer> (in the task bar)
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, no, never looked into it
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: im almost finished and then apachelogger had to go some where :P
<BluesKaj> you're talking about debs I presume
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah
<michael___> shadeslayer: I know how to restart I was just surprised it didn't prompt me to do that after it completed. I'll do that now, brb.
<shadeslayer> michael___: just log out and press alt+E
<shadeslayer> michael___: you dont have to restart everytime
<michael___> shadeslayer: ok.
<shadeslayer> michael___: only kernel upgrades require a restart :)
<GinoMan_> this is great.... kwin keeps crashing
<Kolia> michael___: usually not, this is not windows ;)
<shadeslayer> Kolia: hes gone
<BluesKaj> my fstab file is blank after the last upgrade'''no ntfs access
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: make a new one then :P
<BluesKaj> too lazy
<GinoMan_> EXPLETIVE GRAPHICS DRIVERS!!!!!
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i keep mine backed up :P
<BluesKaj> never had this happen before, shadeslayer
<scunizi> shadeslayer: check /etc and see if there is a system backup of fstab.. typically fstab~ or fstab.backup<date>
<shadeslayer> scunizi: ?
<shadeslayer> scunizi: i think you mean BluesKaj
<scunizi> shadeslayer: yep .. sorry.. did you see that BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj checks for bak
<scunizi> ls fst*
<michael___> shadeslayer: It's not without it's problems but the device notifier actually displays my external drive now. Unfortunately I have to turn of desktop effects because all the plasma seems to be duplicated. strange.
<shadeslayer> michael___: ah you mean there are 2 taskbars and stuff?
<michael___> shadeslayer: it appears that way, when i disable desktop effects everyhing looks fine.
<shadeslayer> michael___: can you imagebin a screenshot?
<shadeslayer> with the desktop effects
<michael___> shadeslayer: sure.
<shadeslayer> michael___: you do know the site i believe
<michael___> shadeslayer: i believe so.
<shadeslayer> michael___: kool :)
<xero> hey guys i have a partition mounted as /storage and i was wondering how come i dont have ownership how do i read wright to it?
<xero> says im not the owner
<xero> how do i become owner i have root password but theirs no place to type it in
<scunizi> xero: sudo chown <username:username> /path/to/partition
<michael___> shadeslayer: http://imagebin.org/81677
<xero> thanks you so much
<scunizi> michael___: that is wierd
<michael___> shadeslayer: yeah really!
<xero> it says operation not permitted micheal
<shadeslayer> michael___: one sec :)
<xero>  sudo chown xero:xero /storage dosent work
<xero> not permitted
<shadeslayer> michael___: oh i know the problem...  do : mv .kde .kde_old : logout and login back
<scunizi> xero: did it look similar to this.. sudo chown xero:xero /media/storage
<xero> kinda only without media
<xero> because its mounted as /storage
<shadeslayer> michael___: that will reset everything to default while preserving your current configs
<scunizi> xero: most mounts are in /media despite it saying /storage.. check it out .. ls /media
<michael___> shadeslayer: I should probably tell you when I logged out previously I could not log back in (dont know how i guess?) so i restarted the machine.
<xero> it says no such directary
<xero> when i type /media/storage
<shadeslayer> michael___: well it should work now
<scunizi> xero: type.. ls /media .. and see what's in it..
<xero> just a sec
<michael___> shadeslayer: "mv .kde .kde_old" ?
<shadeslayer> michael___: yes
<michael___> shadeslayer: oh i see the underscore disappears
<shadeslayer> michael___: um no
<xero> im so cunfused
<xero> my /storage is /storage but it says i cant chown it
<xero> what the hell :(
<michael___> shadeslayer: confused. if i type the command as you said it, it says "mv: target 'old' is not a directory"
<xero> chown: changing ownership of `/storage': Operation not permitted
<xero> ???
<scunizi> xero: what was in /media?
<xero> not /storage
<scunizi> xero: what was in /media?
<xero> just my cd player and stuff
<shadeslayer> michael___: eh... try : mv .kde .kde-old
<xero> disks
<xero> everything but my mounted partition storage
<scunizi> xero: how did you mount it?
<xero> i used a program
<scunizi> what program
<xero> it was originaly mounted
<Guest78055> voice chat not working gyachi. can anyone help me
<scunizi> xero: try .. ls /dev/storage .. see if you get a listing
<xero> storage device maniger
<xero> so such file
<xero> or folder
<gsteinert> hey all =)
<shadeslayer> michael_: did it work?
<gsteinert> im having issues using sudo (and su)with Kubuntu 9.10
<xero> im messing with it now hold up
<gsteinert> if i run any command using sudo (or any GUI app that uses root privelidges) it seems to lock up
<gsteinert> the terminal displays no output
<shadeslayer> gsteinert: use kdesudo
<shadeslayer> !kdesudo | gsteinert
<ubottu> gsteinert: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<gsteinert> shadeslayer: the same applies to command line programs (such as apt-get) and also have the same trouble using kdesudo
<shadeslayer> gsteinert: are you typing the password?
<gsteinert> shadeslayer: yes, it prompts for the password, i type it and hit enter, then it does nothing
<xero> sudo chown xero:xero /media/Storage wont allow says not permitted  i remounted it their but it still dosent work gona headbut mointor soon
<scunizi> xero: is the partition named Storage or storage?  caps make a difference
<shadeslayer> gsteinert: 1) Use kdesudo 2) try : sudo apt-get update : and check whether it locks up
<xero> Storage
<xero> not storage
<xero> should i change to lowercase?
<gsteinert> shadeslayer: locks up both times
<scunizi> xero: don't need to.. try sudo fdisk -l .. it will list your partitions .. mostly with sda1, sdb1 etc. type references.. see if one is labeled Storage
<gsteinert> shadeslayer: a restart fixes it, if only temporarily (sorry, should have mentioned it befpre_
<gsteinert> *before
<shadeslayer> gsteinert: i hope you didnt use kdesudo with apt :P
<erghezi> i cant access to my tty ( when i press Alt+Ctrl+F1 to F6)
<michael_> shadeslayer: that worked thanks!
<gsteinert> shadeslayer: haha! nope, kate =P
<erghezi> is there any way to fix ttys?
<shadeslayer> gsteinert: no error messages either?
<xero> ok thx
<shadeslayer> gsteinert: do you have : kdesudo
<xero> its sda6
<shadeslayer> !info kdesudo | gsteinert
<ubottu> gsteinert: kdesudo (source: kdesudo): sudo frontend for KDE4. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 42 kB, installed size 660 kB
<xero> /dev/sda1   *           1        1824    14651248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<xero> /dev/sda2            1825        3648    14651280   83  Linux
<xero> /dev/sda3            3649       19457   126985792+   5  Extended
<xero> /dev/sda5            3649        3952     2441848+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<xero> /dev/sda6            3953       19457   124543881    b  W95 FAT32
<FloodBotK2> xero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xero> xero@Lxt9-i386:~$
<xero> did you see that?
<scunizi> xero: you could .. sudo mkdir /media/
<scunizi> oops
<xero> why would i makedir?
<xero> their allredy is a /media/storage
<scunizi> xero: sudo mkdir /media/Storage .. then sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/Storage
<gsteinert> shadeslayer: no, no output at all (except for the password prompt)
<shadeslayer> gsteinert: and what about kdesudo? do you have it installed?
<gsteinert> shadeslayer: also, i have just tried logging on to tty1 and 2 with my own user and root user respectively, they both print out the welcome message (last login, linux ver, packages to be updated) then lock up in the same way
<xero> mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /media/Storage busy
<xero> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda6 is already mounted on /media/Storage
<michael_> shadeslayer: yes, I'm not sure where the option to change the plasma theme has gone but so far so good! thanks very much!!
<gsteinert> shadeslayer: yes, kdesudo is installed
<scunizi> xero: then try this again with the right caps.. sudo chown <username:username> /media/Storage ..
<shadeslayer> michael_: its in appearence > style > Workspace
<michael_> shadeslayer: ah, nice!
<xero> nope still doswent work
<xero> it currently owned by root
<xero> should i tyupe chown root:root?
<scunizi> xero: no.. then you'd be giving owner and group of root the permissions.. it already has it..
<xero> oh ok then whats wrong i wonder ;(
<xero> :(
<scunizi> xero: try unmounting it with .. sudo umount /media/Storage .. and see if it unmounts
<xero> ok so
<xero> i unmounted it
<xero> ls /media/Storage nothing inside then i remounted dev sda6 and now it has stuf in it again
<xero> so yes it unmounted
<scunizi> xero: ok. now remount it with the command line.. sudo /dev/sda6 /media/Storage ..
<scunizi> try chowning it again..
<xero> ok
<xero> not permitted
<xero> a;lkdjg;alkjdga lol so angry
<scunizi> xero: since this is a fat partition you might need to look at mount commands to add read/write to the mount line in some fashion.. sorry I don't know what it is.
<daskreech> xero: What are you trying to do?
<xero> trying chown /media/Storage but it says not permitted skreech
<xero> and i tryed mounting and unmounting it
<daskreech> What file system is it?
<xero> fat 32
<daskreech> and why are you chowning it?
<xero> so i can download stuff to it
<daskreech> how did you mount it?
<xero> wont let me till i chown to xero
<xero> sudo umount /media/Storage
<shadeslayer> daskreech: my first upload to a PPA :D
<daskreech> shadeslayer: Whoot :)
<daskreech> hi ilumi
<shadeslayer> daskreech: use fb?
<daskreech> xero: that's unmounting
<daskreech> shadeslayer: If by use you mean avoid at all costs then yes
<xero> yeah they i sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/Storage
<xero> to put it back
<ilumi> daskreech: heyhey
<shadeslayer> daskreech: daskreech :D
<daskreech> xero: sudo umount /media/Storage && sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/Storage -o umask=0022
<xero> thx ill try that
<xero> ok i did that
<xero> now try?
<xero> still not permitted ;(
<vittorio> hi
<xero> any other ideas?
<daskreech> xero: sudo umount /media/Storage && sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/Storage -o umask=0022,user=xero
<xero> ok ill try
<xero> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/Storage -o umask=0022,user=xero
<xero> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6,
<xero>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<xero>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<xero>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBotK2> xero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sobersabre> hi guys. is there a lockout tool for kubuntu ? I want to block MOST users' access to the CDROM device, or maybe a more fine grain control - to allow say DATA disks, but not VCD/DVD/Audio.
<xero> no luck
<sobersabre> so 1. is there an admin lockout tool ?
<xero> missing codepage
<sobersabre> 2. is it possible to control finer grained stuff I mentioned ?
<xero> im out of ideas
<xero> any other idea screach
<daskreech> xero: hold on it works with umask but not user ?
<sobersabre> xero: what what what ?
<xero> yeah
<xero> exdactly skreech
<Alien2> sobersabre, no such thing as "lockout," but you can create a group to permit access to the CD-ROM device, then place only those users who need access into that group
<xero> what do i do now :(
<daskreech> xero: try taking out umask for that last one and just use user
<Alien2> as for number 2, that would need some rather complex software support which I don't think exists, or at least isn't well known
<xero> =nope
<xero> dosent work
<xero> says bad operation or something
<daskreech> ha
<sobersabre> Alien2: as I understand, if I install only KDE, and no other tools, I may be able to simply disable things like access protocols of the kio-slave (If I got that name properly), and maybe a protocol handler's file permissions could come handy too.
<xero> with the -o user=xero
<daskreech> ok mount it with just the Umask and then type mount | grep Stor and give me that line
<sobersabre> Alien2: and it's a shame there's no user policy tool for KDE, since GNOME IIRC DOES have such tool.
<Alien2> sobersabre: no matter what KDE does, the device itself is controlled by basic user permissions -- trying to lock it down via kio-slave or similar is like trying to protect a door with a sheet of paper
<daskreech> sobersabre: There is
<sobersabre> Alien2: I understand I will have to chmod the device file.
<daskreech> It's in KDE 4.4
<sobersabre> daskreech: well, what's its name ?
<KjetilK> there wouldn't happen to exist some debs for the akonadi interface to Google apps: http://bisscuitt.blogspot.com/2009/06/howto-kde-4-and-google-pim-data-akonadi.html ?
<daskreech> Kauth.. something
<shadeslayer> daskreech: apparently my GPG key wasnt uploaded :P
<sobersabre> daskreech: I'm looking at a related blog, it seems it's kind-of-API, and I'm not sure KDE4.4 apps have all been rewritten with it...
<sobersabre> have they ?
<daskreech> sobersabre: I'd doubt it :)
<daskreech> Since some KDE 4 apps haven't finished being written
<sobersabre> daskreech:
<sobersabre> I see, is there a policy kit frontend in Kubuntu ?
<daskreech> Yes that's the plan moving forward
<sobersabre> daskreech: I don't understand: do you mean it's good I'm moving forward, or do you mean KDE DOESN'T have policy kit editor, and I will have to improvize ?
<sobersabre> sorry, improvi*s*e
<daskreech> sobersabre: I mean it does and more work will be poured into both the client and having apps follow PolicyKit movingforward
 * KjetilK finds akonadi-kde-resource-googledata:
<Alien2> I am not sure why you would want to control access to the CD-ROM in the first place
<shadeslayer> daskreech: it built :o
<Alien2> except perhaps to prevent burning of discs
<daskreech> sobersabre: http://identi.ca/conversation/19915263#notice-19915263
<slow-motion> n8
<vidal> hola
<Alien2> You are printing the value as a signed, that's all
<Alien2> dangit, wrong channel
<daskreech> :-)
<GinoMan_> so.... why is kwin crashing, and why is the fglrx module that loaded itself into the kernel in 9.04 not working in 9.10
<daskreech> GinoMan_: needs to be rebuilt for the kernel ?
<GinoMan_> has been rebuilt
<GinoMan_> It's a new install of 9.10
<GinoMan_> only thing that's the same is the home dir
<daskreech> kwin can be crashing for any number of reasons. Try running it from the command line or at least install -dbg packages so when it crashes you can report a backtrace
<GinoMan_> tried that, backtraces remained useless no matter what debug packages I installed
<GinoMan_> and libGL was appearantly the one that needed the debug versions because it had the ?? next to it in the original backtrace
<GinoMan_> so I have a feeling that whatever these problems are, they're connected
<daskreech> Sounds like the driver is calling some GL things that don't mesh well
<daskreech> Does kwin crash reliably when you do something?
<gigasoft> how to turn off compiz config
<daskreech> ccsm
<GinoMan_> as soon as I log in and crashes everytime I try to restart it
<daskreech> GinoMan_: As soon as you start it?
<daskreech> How are you starting it?
<GinoMan_> if I try to manually restart it "kwin --replace &"
<GinoMan_> in run
<GinoMan_> or a terminal
<daskreech> do kwin --replace 2> ~/kwinerrors
<daskreech> That should get you a text file as to why it's crashing
<daskreech> GinoMan_: if you want I can try helping to replace the config
<daskreech> Or have you tried that already?
<GinoMan_> hold on
<GinoMan_> what do you guys use for a pastebin?
<GinoMan_> n/m
<GinoMan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/362237/
<GinoMan_> is what is in the terminal after running the command
<GinoMan_> replacing the config?
<daskreech> GinoMan_: kwin --replace gives you something similar?
<GinoMan_> yes
<GinoMan_> the & just backgrounds the task so I can run the command line while it's running if it were to succeed
<GinoMan_> I don't have to ^z it
<daskreech> GinoMan_: I know
<daskreech> GinoMan_: ok type mv ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ~/kwinrc.broke && kwin --replace
<GinoMan__> sorry about that
<GinoMan__> stupid internet
<daskreech> GinoMan__: Ok
<GinoMan__> so what do you think?
<daskreech> GinoMan_: ok type mv ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ~/kwinrc.broke && kwin --replace
<GinoMan__> still crashed
<daskreech> Same crash?
<GinoMan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/362248/
<GinoMan__> appears to be the same crash
<daskreech> GinoMan__: What version of kwin is this?
<GinoMan__> Qt: 4.5.2
<GinoMan__> KDE: 4.3.2 (KDE 4.3.2)
<GinoMan__> KWin: 4.3.2 (KDE 4.3.2)
<FloodBotK2> GinoMan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GinoMan__> sigh.... it was only 3 lines?
<daskreech> GinoMan__: use paste.ubuntu.com
<daskreech> hi DarkriftX
<daskreech> whoops
<daskreech> hi DarkwingDuck
<daskreech> sorry DarkriftX
<GinoMan__> kwin is 4.3.2
<DarkwingDuck> hey daskreech
<daskreech> DarkwingDuck: What's up?
<DarkwingDuck> Not much. Docs and football
<shadeslayer> and building debs
<daskreech> :-D
<shadeslayer> daskreech: just uploaded choqok alpha packages too :P
<shadeslayer> lets see if they get accepted
<daskreech> DIdn't they have an RC ?
<shadeslayer> daskreech: nope still in alpha
<shadeslayer> and the packages got accepted again :P
<shadeslayer> uploaded for lucid too :D
<shadeslayer> daskreech: use choqok ?
<daskreech> Yes
<daskreech> stopped it crashing today
<shadeslayer> daskreech: will you try out my packages?
<shadeslayer> :P
<daskreech> ok
<shadeslayer> daskreech: 32 bit?
#kubuntu 2011-01-17
<rtdos> what do i need to install to play windows media audio streams (radio) ?
<asfyxia> @rtdos, hoping i understand what you mean, but audacious or vlc will play anything ;-)
<rtdos> asfyxia - i'm using radio try and can't seem to pick up all radio streams. i think i'm missing some codecs.
<asfyxia> ok rtdos what OS are you playing with at this time ?
<rtdos> kde :)
<rtdos> works for most streams but does not seem to work with wma streams
<asfyxia> oK, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<rtdos> yes.
<rtdos> should i re-install
<precubcr> hy please need ure help people
<precubcr> i have installed kubuntu 10.10 and updated with kpackage but when restart, happens this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr-853V83r8
<Fanfare> precubcr: looks like an unfinished install...
<precubcr> no ..
<precubcr> it was perfect
<Fanfare> precubcr: did u try an sudo apt-get check
<precubcr> no what does it do ?
<Fanfare> precubcr: check is a diagnostic tool; it updates the package cache and checks for broken dependencies.
<precubcr> aha
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> and also fixes them ¿?
<Fanfare> precubcr: german?
<precubcr> no english :( spanish roanian
<Fanfare> precubcr: it gives hints when it finds missing dependencies
<precubcr> ok thx ill do one check now ;)
<Blueleaf> l
<Guest87561> hello
<Daskreech> Hi
<Daskreech> Blueleaf: M
<bfreis> Hi. I have Ubuntu 10.10, and yesterday I wanted to try kubuntu. I really disliked it, and now I want to remove it from my pc. However, following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome does not work. I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554938/
<bfreis> Any ideas?
<Daskreech> That's the 10.04 instruction
<bfreis> hmm, right, do you know of some more up-to-date instructions?
<Daskreech> Nope but try removing those one by one to see if one of them is blocker
<bfreis> I've tried to remove all but the packages listed as errors, it seems to work
<bfreis> At least, it will remove those packages
<bfreis> unfortunately, it will also remove gnome
<bfreis> very, very strange
<gregory> hi all
<claus> Hi!
<claus> im just new to kubuntu and i got a question. I got a USB-Headset but the only way i can edit the soundoutput is via systemsettings and then multimedia -> Phonon and set priority
<claus> is there an easier way to do that? On the other hand my mic doesnt seem to work.. it always sets it back to the intern soundcard as default recordingdevice
<claus> how can i fix this? when i select my usbheadset as recording device in ts3 direktly, ts3 crashes
<cano> hi
<TuskRattle> HEY I HEARD THIS IS WHERE ALL THE HIPSTERS GO. SO what is up
<TuskRattle> how can i get help with my kubuntu problems
<TuskRattle> primary focus is to have sex
<TuskRattle> thank you
<TuskRattle> i will be patient
<TuskRattle> now i am just bore
<Daskreech> :-)
<kwtm> Hi! How can I take advantage of the extra buttons on my mouse, which apparently in Windows are for "forward" and "back" on the web browser? (They are on the left side of the mouse.)  I use Kubuntu 10.04.
<ggeorgy> hi =is possible to open a jar file in ubuntu???
<cameleon> in a terminal cd to the folder containing your jar file and type "java -jar yourjar.jar". obvuiously replace yourjar.jar with te file you want to run
<ggeorgy> error  No such file or directory
<cameleon> did you change folder to the one required?
<ggeorgy> i downloaded the file in downloads
<cameleon> then in a terminal use the cd command to change folder to your downloads folder. This is done generally by opening a terminal and typeing cd Downloads
<cameleon> then type java -jar yourfile.jar
<ggeorgy> sont work
<ggeorgy> dont work
<cameleon> what exactly are you typing in the terminal?
<cameleon> have you installed the java runtime?
<ggeorgy> i put the file in home folder and type cd /home is ok .but when type java -jar yourfile.jar =error"Unable to access jarfile operette-hifi_getjar-en.jar
<ggeorgy> "
<ggeorgy> i installed open jdk 6 runtime
<ggeorgy> from restricted extras
<cameleon> try moving it to your documents folder and trying again. There may be issues with executing files from the home folder directly
<ggeorgy> is the same error bash: cd: documents: No such file or directory
<rww> Documents has a capital D. Your filesystem is case-sensitive.
<cameleon> you may need to change the files permissions. Right click the jar file and  select properties, check the box saying ""Allow executing file as program"
<cameleon> also yes sorry about the non capitalised "Documents"
<ggeorgy> is the same error
<ggeorgy> work only in home folder
<cameleon> is the jar file in your Documents folder or the home folder?
<ggeorgy> home
<cameleon> then the command will not work in any other folder. The java -jar command must be executed in the same folder as the jar file.
<kwtm> ggeorgy: Not sure if this was covered: your home folder is *not* called "/home".  If your user name is "ggeorgy" (let's say), then your home folder is "/home/ggeorgy".
<kwtm> ggeorgy: You can also use "~" most of the time to replace "/home/ggeorgy", so "~/Documents" means "/home/ggeorgy/Documents".
<youngray> hello?
<kwtm> ggeorgy: Under other circumstances, you might need to put "$HOME", which is less convenient but works under more circumstances.  Like, "$HOME/Documents".
<kwtm> youngray: we hear you.  Ask.
<youngray> im just new here:)
<youngray> im not asking questionsXD
<ggeorgy> ok
<kwtm> youngray: Welcome; but if you want more insight into k/Ubuntu, I find that the #ubuntu channel is much livelier and more than makes up for the fact that most of it is non-KDE.
<youngray> thx,kwtm.
<youngray> but english is not my native english.
<youngray> i am trying find chanel in chinese.
<ggeorgy> i tryed and i have an error Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<ggeorgy> file.jar
<sagaci> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<kwtm> 恐怕中文台不活躍。 Ubuntu的通道可能是值得聽。
<youngray> thx
<kwtm> [translation: the Chinese channel isn't that active.  The Ubuntu channel might be worthwhile.]
<kwtm> Sorry, I don't have my Chinese input software loaded so I'm relying on Google Translate to type my Chinese for me. :P
<kwtm> My own question: how can I map Button 8 and 9 on my mouse (those new buttons defined by MS Vista to mean "fwd" and "back" on the browsers) -- I've confirmed that "xev" recognizes the buttons, but can I make (say) button 8 mean "escape" or "copy" or something?
<kwtm> ggeorgy: Just checking: is your jar known to be error free?  Does it work on another system, for example?
<ggeorgy> i tryed more jar file and is the same error
<ggeorgy> does exist a jar emulator mobile for ubuntu????
<kwtm> I will need to go now to dinner, but just a parting thought for ggeorgy: I have run into problems with Java before, depending on which run-time package you install.  You seem to have installed the one I would have, but if all else fails you might try installing something else.
<kwtm> Best of luck!
<ggeorgy> ok thanks
<kuttans> hi everybody let me see my luck today
<kuttans> i have a samsung corby mobile.  Kubuntu identify it as a imaging device always and sometime shows it as modem too.  The problem the modem deduction is not stable all the time, sometimes it do and sometimes not.  Im using this mobile as a modem which is having a 3g connection.
<kuttans> Kppp is also not useful as it says can not open modem, where as the modem is loaded in /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 as well.
<kuttans> wvdialconf is returning error
<kuttans> so how to go about from here to make it more stable and use it without intermittancy
<kuttans> anyone here to help me out?
<kuttans> kubuntu irc dried?
<kuttans> i mean no one even saying a hi
<moetunes> kuttans:  you picked a quiet time
<kuttans> i dint get moetunes
<kuttans> ohh i c
<kuttans> when it will be active then?
<moetunes> maybe 4 or 5 hours time
<kuttans> ok then i will try again
<magizian> hey check out zx86NT ... it's a set of command and graphical NT shells for
<magizian> +unix/linux
<magizian> > http://os.hopto.org
<moetunes> magizian:  not the place for ads...
<lamefun> hello
<esperegu> when I press K>Leave>Shutdown nothing happens. Also org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer org.kde.KSMServerInterface.logout -1 -1 -1 does nothing. any suggestions?
<Guest79457> H3llo W0rld
<faLUCE> hi. I see with df /dev/sdb1 mounted on /media/disk, but I can't see /dev/sdb1 on filesystem... what can I do?
<kuttans> hiii everybody
<rork> hello kuttans
<kuttans> hii rork
<kuttans> i have a samsung corby mobile.  Kubuntu identify it as a imaging device always and sometime shows it as modem too.  The problem the modem deduction is not stable all the time, sometimes it do and sometimes not.  Im using this mobile as a modem which is having a 3g connection.Kppp is also not useful as it says can not open modem, where as the modem is loaded in /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 as well. wvdialconf is returning errorso how to go about from here to make it
<kuttans> more stable and use it without intermittancy
<FloodBotK1> kuttans: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kuttans> ohh comeon floodbot its a single sentence
<kuttans> still inactive .....seems less people are visiting kubuntu irc room
<rork> The channel isn't very active at this time indeed, still 2 minutes is a bit short for everybody to look at his IRC.
<kuttans> yeah i know, but i came in the morning rork , it was the same status
<kuttans> rork do you know of any forums which is dealing with mobile phone as a modem in ubuntu or kubuntu
<kuttans> i have a samsung corby mobile.  Kubuntu identify it as a imaging device always and sometime shows it as modem too.  The problem the modem deduction is not stable all the time, sometimes it do and sometimes not.  Im using this mobile as a modem which is having a 3g connection.Kppp is also not useful as it says can not open modem, where as the modem is loaded in /dev/ttyACM0 and 1 as well. wvdialconf is returning errorso how to go about from here to make it
<kuttans> more stable and use it without intermittancy
<rork> I have no idea
<FlashDeluxe> hi @ all! I got a problem, i am using a notebook with an external screen and i want to extend my system on that screen. That does work so far. But after i restart my notebook my settings are gone and i have to adjust it again. Does somebody has a solution on that or a suggestion? Its not such a big deal, cause i can script it with xargs, but i guess it does have to work...
<lamefun> Is it possible to make quassel to go into message indicator when I close it?
<rork> FlashDeluxe: I'm afraid todays tools only change screensettings for the current settings (as xrandr does), you can specify a xrandr command in .xprofile or make an xorg.conf
<FlashDeluxe> rork: so it isn`t an error but a default thing?
<rork> As I understand it is the default mode indeed, but I like to see it as a bug too.
<rork> I would have to do some checking on that though
<juanluis> hola
<juanluis> estoy en clases que aburrimiento
<FlashDeluxe> rork maybe its a bug, but as you can manage it with a small script, its ok for me :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....I have only some basic project templates in kdevelop. what's the package to add more templates?
<m_tadeu_> anyone? where to find kdevelop project tamplates?
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_,  /join #kde-devel
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: this is not a kde-devel issue...it's a packaging issue...and I just found the package which is kapptemplate. but thanx for your help
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_, sry, i couldn't help , but I thought the ppl at devel might give you an answer
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: it's cool :) but *-devel stuff it's for development of that app
<pabloz> hey guys, since I installed Maverick (or maybe was Lucid?) and after trying everything (from blacklisting effects to installing mainline kernels), I arrived to the conclusion that is only kwin the one that is not compatible with my video card (intel GM965) when I switched to compiz and noticed that everything was fine right from the beginning, and immensely faster.
<pabloz> The only problem now is that the "Edge Trigger Delay" setting is completely omitted, that is, the mouse triggers the cube rotation immediately when it touches the screen edge, which is awkward. Anyone else using compiz has experienced the same issue? is it fixable?
<pabloz> (BTW I'm currently using the kubuntu-ppa & kernel 2.6.36-020636-generic)
 * pabloz copies and pastes to #copiz
<nyad> hi, I installed the pyweather widget, I want to be able to find the files where it is installed on my computer so I can edit them. I've been googling for 15 minutes and can
<nyad> can't find it yet
<nyad> how do I find where it got installed
<nyad> so basically I just need to know where kde installs the plasmoids when we 'get new widgets'
<the_p_> nyad: did you look in the .kde subdirectory in your home directory?
<the_p_> nyad: it is in .kde/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/
<angelXwind> Am I the only one
<BrianH> howdy all
<angelXwind> who seems to have a broken Ubiquity
<angelXwind> (I'm ssh'ing as of now)
<angelXwind> it can't even get past plymouth
<BrianH> I'm having some problems with my desktop effects not applying ... Kwin keeps telling me that it cannot enable certain effects, but my card should clearly be able to handle them
<angelXwind> IOError: [Errno 4] Interrupted system call
<angelXwind> and I know for sure that Kubuntu runs on this laptop
<angelXwind> (older versions did)
<BrianH> I don't know much about graphics drivers on linux, but lspci shows it's recognized
<angelXwind> Apparently the cause of this crash is some python scripts
<angelXwind> kde-ui.py
<angelXwind> filteredcommand.py
<angelXwind> ubi-language.py
<angelXwind> i18n.py
<angelXwind> those are causingthe crash apparently
<the_p_> BrianH: Which card, drivers?
<eagles0513875> hey guys is there an extra package i need to install to be able to use multiple monitors
<TunaSnax> Hey guys, who can tell me more about the 'Alternative' edition? Is that the same as the Desktop, just without KDE/Xorg?
<eagles0513875> TunaSnax: no it basically a text based installer
<eagles0513875> it will evetually install a desktop etc for ya
<TunaSnax> eagles0513875: So it will still install X and KDE?
<eagles0513875> yes
<TunaSnax> mmk, thz
<eagles0513875> TunaSnax: you having problems wiht the normal graphicall installer
<eagles0513875> !monitors
<TunaSnax> no, I just didnt want KDE(or gnome), but also dont need all the server stuff that the Server edition comes with
<eagles0513875> TunaSnax:
<eagles0513875> use the server cd
<eagles0513875> if you want a server edition
<eagles0513875> then somewhere during the server install you have an option to do a custom install
<eagles0513875> and can do just a bass install
<TunaSnax> eagles0513875: oh yeah? Cool, I'll try that out, thanks dude.
<eagles0513875> no problemo
<eagles0513875> my pleasure
<TunaSnax> eagles0513875: How is that for driver support? Kubuntu/Ubuntu are the only distro's I have found that work with my touchpad (even Deb doesnt work), and wifi card('out of the box') do you know/think if those two drivers are at least on the CD?
<eagles0513875> hard to say till u install
<eagles0513875> TunaSnax: is this for a desktop or server your installing
<TunaSnax> eagles0513875: its for a laptop.
<eagles0513875> what desktop you planning on using?
<eagles0513875> if any
<TunaSnax> eagles0513875: What desktop? You mean the hardware?
<eagles0513875> TunaSnax: desktop as in kde or gnome
<TunaSnax> eagles0513875: Fluxbox
<eagles0513875> use the normal kubuntu install
<eagles0513875> install kde
<eagles0513875> once you install it
<eagles0513875> and fluxbox
<eagles0513875> you just have to issue sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> kubuntu-desktop is a meta package which will uninstall the default kde setup
<TunaSnax> eagles0513875: oh, snap. I should have just started with that :P Thanks again!
<eagles0513875> TunaSnax: server is just a bit different in a few ways besides no desktop
<eagles0513875> the kernel is also tweaked for servers as well
<TunaSnax> aye, not something I want on a laptop.
<eagles0513875> anyone here know how i can setup dual out put for monitors
<eagles0513875> for some reason its saying i am unable to do it
<maxsx> can i change the context menu in folder view on kubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> I have an issue concerning kubuntu installation
<James147> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> first i am not used to qwerty keybords
<ubuntu> and i do not know how to translate my issue in english
<ubuntu> is there a french channel ?
<rww> #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu> for kubuntu
<rww> no
<ubuntu> Ok i ll try to explain you
<ubuntu> i have my CD but during installation it says retrieving datas from ti;e servers or something like that
<ubuntu> time
<ubuntu> and it do not install more
<ubuntu> any ideas
<Kulitorum> Do you have "download updates during installation" switched on?
<Kulitorum> Is the machine connected to the net, and does it reconize the network hardware?
<Kulitorum> Can you start it in live mode, and be online?
<ubuntu> yes i have ll this
<ubuntu> but that's odd, i've tried once again, and now it's "systemes files detection" or something like that
<orzel> hello. i've updated from lucid to maverick today... and X  is broken. The xorg.0.log says "NV: Kernel modesetting driver in use, refusing to load".....  i dont know what to do next
<orzel> i can find people with the same people using google, but no solution
<claus> hi there, how can i change the default soundoutput in kubuntu 10.10?
<claus> in teamspeak3 i can select the output-device but chromium still plays thru my intern soundcard even tho i set my headset as primary in phonon
<vanguard> go to the main system settings
<vanguard> then multimedia, audio devices
<vanguard> the latter is called phonon here
<claus> ye i am there
<vanguard> and then go to "audio output" and select the one you like and click on the up arrow, saying something like "pull up" or "prefer"
<claus> i have it like that
<vanguard> now your output should be the device on top of the list
<claus> still chromium plays thru intern soundcard.. the game heroes of newerth has as soundouput default aswell and its my intern soundcard not my usbdevice
<claus> amarok plays thru usbheaset tho
<claus> the odd thing is
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-fr
<claus> that when i click the test button non of my interndeviced playback any sound
<claus> only my usbheadset plays some sound back
<vanguard> I had a similar issue, could it be that the sound is there, but really really faint?
<orzel> googling for the same problem that i have but not specific on kubuntu, i see i should disable kernel modesetting by adding 'nomodeset' to the kernel command line. I did, but this doesn't solve the problem. Does kubuntu somehow 'disregard' this option ? the kernel seems to ignore this option
<claus> no
<claus> there is no sound at all for my intern soundcard on this phonontestthingie
<claus> the mixer in kmix to set the volume works perfectly tho for flash
<vanguard> maybe cou can check in pavucontrol
<claus> like watching a video on youtube
<vanguard> hmm, that is really strange
<vanguard> maybe you got different default audio devices in the different categories of phonon?
<claus> nope i applied it to all the same categories
<vanguard> I know that you have every application on a different fader in kmix, maybe some of them are set to zero?
<claus> what you mean with fader for every app in kmix.. i only got faders for my internal soundcard like front, rear, headsetoutput etc.. and i got my tab with the faders for my usbheadset volume and microfone
<BluesKaj> claus, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure all ctrls are unmuted , and turned up to 80% or more
<claus> it is
<claus> but
<claus> on alsamixer
<claus> my interndevice is set as default aswell
<claus> not my usb
<claus> is there a way to change that?
<BluesKaj> claus, you may have to change the default soundcard in the BIOS peripherals ..dunno if that will work for outboard USB cards tho
<claus> i doubt that. i am currently reading sth about asound.conf
<moetunes> isn't it pulseaudio that sorts that out now? - try pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> claus, have you selected and tested the sound output options in system settings/media/phonon
<moetunes> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (maverick), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<claus> i deinstalled pulseaudio
<moetunes> k
<claus> yes i did BluesKaj
<claus> but i cant hear any sound for my intern device
<claus> only for my usb device
<claus> i tested every device listed there
<BluesKaj> claus, ok disconnect the usb cartd , then try this ion the terminal , speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<claus> k sec
<claus> works
<claus> when i plugin my usb headset again its still on my intern device
<BluesKaj> ok , now claus , what do you want to do , use the internal or the usb or both?
<claus> both but it depends.. when im working and im listening to music i want to use my usb headset or when im gaming.. but watching a movie id like to have the output out of my intern device
<BluesKaj> claus , you can choose your options with this command a GUI will open , sudo gstreamer-properties
<claus> there is no gstreamer at all
<BluesKaj> claus, you have to install it I guess :)
<claus> uhm how.. sudo apt-get install gstreamer doesnt work
<claus> ah
<claus> its gstreamer0.10
<claus> so and then i will be able to select my default output device?
<claus> still there is no gstreamer-properties
<BluesKaj> claus, I think a reboot is required , not sure
<claus> uhm okay
<claus> one thing i mention
<James147> BluesKaj: shouldnt be to see the program ^^
<claus> is the notification sound of kubuntu is on my intern soundcard aswell
<BluesKaj> claus, plug the usb back in , then run sudo gstreamer-properties
<claus> my usb is plugged in
<claus> and there is no entry gstreamer-properties .. the only thing i have i gstreamer-install-codecs
<BluesKaj> ok,. then that command is depracated ...it used to work
<claus> i have no /etc/asound.conf too
<yofel> BluesKaj: gstreamer-properties is a gnome app
<yofel> !find /usr/bin/gstreamer-properties
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/gstreamer-properties found in gnome-media
<claus> yofel you know how to change my default output device?
<yofel> not really, I would usually suggest phonon settings or pavucontrol, but you already tried that
<BluesKaj> yofel,  I thought I had gstreamer-properties installed , may be it didn't migrate to this upgrade
<claus> whats pavucontrol ?
<yofel> claus: pulseaudio control application
<claus> ah k
<claus> ye i deinstalled pulseaudio cause it sucks
<yofel> then you'll have to mess with alsa I fear..
<claus> ye i found this
<claus> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?title=FAQ026
<claus> but i dont have any asoundrc or i just dont know how to find it
<alumne> aaa
<alumne> aaa
<alumne> Funciona xD
<phoenix_firebrd> does this bug have to be filed in kde for kde team to fix it. http://osdir.com/ml/kopete-bugs/2010-04/msg00114.html
<Eaglestriker> hello?
<BluesKaj> hi Eaglestriker
<Eaglestriker> ohai
<Eaglestriker> this is my forst time using Kubuntu :P
<Eaglestriker> this is my first time using Kubuntu :P
<BluesKaj> congratulations Eaglestriker! :)
<Eaglestriker> how long have you been using it
<Eaglestriker> ?
<BluesKaj> Eaglestriker, about 5 or 6 yrs, not exactly sure
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: A little too slow? :)
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yeah , i left the room for a few mins and he left just before I hit the enter key :)
<Daskreech> This is a really quiet room once it's not release time though
<baylon> hello po
<Daskreech> Hello
<BluesKaj> I'm running natty justto keep from getting bored
<vanguard> does anyone have an Android phone an syncs calendar+todo on it somehow?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Run otter
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, otter's not available to the likes of me
<BluesKaj> :)
<Daskreech> That's a shame :)
<Daskreech> I suspect if it did you'd be a lot less bored :)
<Daskreech> So lets play a KDE support game :)
<Daskreech> what's the top 4 things that you think shuld be fixed in KDE? (this is slightly different from improved)
<Daskreech> It's subjective of course but having been in a support channel for a while you get perspective
<James147> vanguard: one way is to sync to google calendar, then sync from google to akondi
<James147> :p
<BluesKaj> amarok, vnc, quassel (it's ugly) , ...nothing else , Daskreech
<James147> ^^ pulseaudio should be up there :)
<bazaar> and what are my options if I do not want to give my data in Google's hands?
<maco> bazaar: is it even possible to use android without google?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: vnc support you mean? vnc isn't KDE
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is a given , James147
<Daskreech> James147: you mean more support for it?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but vnc still sucks
<Daskreech> maco: Yes
<James147> maco: yes... but you lose like 1/2 the features :)
<rtdos> is there a program or a way to pipe 'text to speech' to a wav file ?
<James147> rtdos: yes... jovie can do it i think
<rtdos> i should already have jovie installed by default, correct ?
<James147> rtdos: dont know ^^ probally not as far as i know
<bazaar> yeah, Android minus Google is not really clever, it is just that I now have an Android phone around ...
<rtdos> i will check it out thanks James147
<bazaar> I guess I would rather by myself a Maemo if I could choose ...
<kriksa> hello!
<Daskreech> James147: Such as?
<Daskreech> (for feature loss)
<James147> Daskreech: the default market for one ^^ wihch makes geeing application allot harder :)
<James147> getting ^^
<James147> ^^ though there are "alternitives"
<Daskreech> Well you have third party markets and from what I've seen a lot of the more useful apps are FOSS which you can easily get outside the market and outside of the US is the only way you can get them a lot of the time
<James147> ^^ the speeh reconision is another, as far as I know they use the google servers to do the processing
<Daskreech> Yeah that's neat :)
<Daskreech> though I've never seen someone use it as successfully as they do in the demos
<James147> Daskreech: ^^ being able to sync to google, then from google to akondi is another :)
<Daskreech> that's an assumption that you want to keep your data in Google
<Daskreech> Which if you do this converssation has little value
<Daskreech> If you don't all the other alternatives are just fine
<James147> Daskreech: not many other options to get the data into akondi as far as I know
<bazaar> well, right now I play with Chandler (chandlerproject.org), it supports CalDAV export
<Daskreech> yay Chandler!
<bazaar> or CalDAV syncing
<Daskreech> we have a server at work for it
<Daskreech> Really should get more exposure
<bazaar> but I cannot find the ChandlerQE App for my phone ...
<Exposure> theres enough of me to go around
<bazaar> what do you mean?
<bazaar> okay, I found a svn repo with the source -- how do I get that onto the phone? Or should I rather plan in a whole afternoon for that?
<Daskreech> Exposure: over exposed?
<bazaar> quick conclusion: Android without using a lot of Google's services sucks. sigh.
<GarouDan> Hi. I have a strange problem in KDE4 and Ubuntu 10.04. When I start the OS, the OS saves a kind of tastes...my Akregator keeps in filter "gene" (a filter that i have used one time ago) and starts with 4 Arks windows (that I uses before too)...how to solve this? how start de OS clean?
<GarouDan> What archive should I clean? Maybe something in my home folder?^^
<James147> system settings > start up and shutdown > session management
<Guest32135> how do i install python
<James147> Guest32135: sudo apt-get install python   ??
 * James147 notes that it should already be installed
<Guest32135> its not installed
<James147> Guest32135: what makes you say that?
<Guest32135> when i type ipython in console it gives me this
<Guest32135> mike@ubuntu:~$ ipython
<Guest32135> The program 'ipython' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Guest32135> sudo apt-get install ipython
<James147> Guest32135: thats because ipython isent installed... but python is
<Guest32135> touche
<bazaar> james147: thanks, I am annoyed by my haunting apps as well :D
<GarouDan> James147..."system settings > start up and shutdown > session management" is for me? this programs will not able in automatic start...
<bazaar> GarouDan: it is
<bazaar> GarouDan: set start with new session
<bazaar> In which categorie of games would an ego shooter fall?
<James147> GarouDan: yes, although the location may have changed... i cant remember what 10.04 was like, its so old now :)
<bazaar> Well, 10.04 is LTS, so you cannot mark it as a legacy :D
<James147> bazaar: kde 4.4 i can
<James147> :D
<bazaar> omg, why doen't chandler just quit?
<bazaar> it sits there and does not react on quitting command ...
 * bazaar resigns about finding a decent todo app with syncing ...
<GarouDan> bazaar , James147 lol...the truth is.,,..i have this problema with another OS versions before...i will try,.. thanks i think this solve^^ thanks
<bazaar> gn8 every1
<James147> Guest32135: ^^ you could also try renaming ~/.kde/sahre/config/session
<James147> ^^/share/
<James147> ^^ ment for Gaarou..
<Guest32135> ahh im too high to do anything at the moment, i will do it later
<James147> :p
<Guest32135> ok :D
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-fr
<moses_> i have a tablet pc
<moses_> will kubuntu be good for it?
<moses_> it was running windows vista
<moses_> but it couldnt handle it
<moses_> i need a good OS for this laptop
<James147> moses_: I would have thourght so :)  ^^kde is getting better and better tablet support
<moses_> ok perfect
<moses_> also my laptop doesnt have a cdrom drive :(
<James147> moses_: it dosent need one, i havent done a cdinstall in years
<moses_> do you know any instructions on how to do it otherwise?
<James147> moses_: I recomend a flash drive if you have one
<moses_> ido
<James147> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<moses_> which one do i want?
<James147> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#UNetbootin (GUI-based, runs from either Windows or Linux)    << that one :)
 * James147 grumbles at the spaces
<moses_> i want to install it form the drive though
<moses_> i dont want it to run from the drive
<James147> moses_: thats what it will do... it will install the iso to the drive, then you can boot from teh drive and install it to a disk
<James147> (direct link: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/   ^^ the others dont really tell you much more)
 * James147 notes that the kubuntu cd is a "live install"... meaning its a fully functional install (normally write only) that has an option to install it to a hard drive if you like it :) 
<moses_> ok
<moses_> so i can use the unetbootin
<moses_> program to prepare the USB
<James147> moses_: yes
<moses_> which version do you reccomend
<James147> then you can boot from the usb like you would from a cd... assuming you have configured your bios to do so, and that your bios supports booting from usb (which all do noadays except really old ones)
<moses_> the program reccomended 10.04...
<James147> moses_: latest, 10.10
<James147> moses_: nah, 10.04 is best for enviroments where stability is more imprtant then anytrhing else... the latest 10.10 is best for generic home use
<moses_> well
<moses_> this laptop is kinda old
<moses_> and i want LONG battery life
<moses_> cause im going to be out
<moses_> alot
<moses_> can you reccomend me anything?
<James147> moses_: you wont notice a difference in battery life ^^ at least without spending hours optimising it :)
<moses_> ok
<moses_> well i think i may plan on doing that
<moses_> 10.10 it is
 * James147 also suggests you use kubuntu rather then ubuntu :)  ^^ but thats just because he hates gnome :p
<moses_> i dont like gnome either
<moses_> but i dont like that many windows managers
<moses_> i pray i can boot from usb
#kubuntu 2011-01-18
<moses_> from my laptop
<James147> moses_: you might need to enable it/change the boot order in the bios first
<James147> (or hit the magic key that lets you pick from which device you want to boot bypassing the bios order  :)  )
<moses_> yeah
<moses_> i see that
<moses_> but i dont know what the devices are
<moses_> nvm
<moses_> google is my friend
<moses_> toshiba portege
<moses_> what is FDD?
<Daskreech> Floppy Disk Device
<moses_> so theres no option to boot from USB
<moses_> im screwed
<moses_> i downloaded the 10.10 stable iso for kubuntu
<moses_> and im burning it
<moses_> is that my best option?
<Daskreech> the tablet can't boot from USB?
<moses_> nope
<moses_> i dont see where to do it
<e_t_> moses_: The option isn't always obvious. On my computers, I have to have the USB drive plugged in, then select it as a hard drive to boot from in the BIOS.
<moses_> ok
<moses_> but it doesnt look for hard drives
<moses_> it just has generic HDD
<Daskreech> moses_: Yeah I was about to say some devices don't show the options till you have it connected
<moses_> this should be fun
<moses_> i hope the boot works
<phoenix_firebrd> what is the package name for kde development libraries
<James147> kdelibs5-dev i think
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: when i try to install, it says the package is not signed. is it ok?
<James147> phoenix_firebrd:  probally ^^ but you really should fix that before you try to install :p
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: kubuntu ppa is enabled. is it because of that?
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: more then likly, looks like your missing the gpg keys for it ^^
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: try running "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa"  (assuming thats the repo you added) ... that should attempt to download the gpg keys again
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: it had already downloaded the gpg key. this is happening only for this package
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: hmm
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: shall i install it?
<James147> that dosent sound good
<James147> phoenix_firebrd:  i Would be wary...
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: virus?
<James147> its possible ...
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: you could try changing your mirror...
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: shall i add the ppa again and try?
<James147> not sure if that will help if you already have the key ^^ (though it shouldnt hurt) I would also try changing your mirror
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: can you see any keys for the ppa in here "http://imagebin.org/133138"
<James147> probally the kubuntu updates, but i am not sure
<phoenix_firebrd> James147:  is there a possibly that the package in ppa may not be signed?
<moses_> this laptop is no good
<moses_> i think i should try a lan boot
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: its possible... but I do not know why it wouldnt be... I suggest you try changing mirror.. if that dosent help you could try asking on #kubuntu-devel
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: changed the mirror, i will try and see if it works, if not i will refer to people in kubuntu-devel. thank you for the support
<poyntz> is there any way to make rekonq better? like plugins, addons, etc..
<James147> poyntz: dont think it supports plugins atm...
<poyntz> ty
 * James147 thinks the latest version from the git repos is better then the stable version though... but still needs allot of work
<poyntz> ahh link me pls
<James147> ^^ not a simple like :) it would envolve compiling the program from source
<poyntz> ack no ppa =S
<James147> poyntz: probally not... at least not will be becomes stable :)
<poyntz> James147: what version is it?
<James147> poyntz: atm i have 0.6.60
<poyntz> tnx
<poyntz> thnx
<James147> 0.6.1 was the latest stable as far as I know
<poyntz> is making a ppa hard? i kinda expected it to have a ppa =S
<James147> poyntz: dont know about that... dont think so... but why do you expect unstable software to have a ppa?
<poyntz> didn't you say 0.6.1 was the latest stable?
<poyntz> oo damn
<James147> poyntz: yeah, and isent that included with the latest version of kubuntu?
<poyntz> thats the one i've got haha
<poyntz> yep
<poyntz> or the latest kde.. not sure which
<James147> dont think its part of kde
<poyntz> wasnt konqueror
<rww> !info rekonq maverick
<ubottu> rekonq (source: rekonq): KDE web browser based on Webkit. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1150 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<poyntz> [offtopic] if ya get ya connection rejected on an irc network, try using a different port
<poyntz> works wonders..
<moses_> is there a way to install linux from inside windows?
<Daskreech> moses_: yes I suppose
<Daskreech> wubi
<moses_> how?
<Daskreech> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<moses_> is it effective?
<Daskreech> Quite
<moses_> alright
<moses_> now
<moses_> if i unstall ubuntu via wubi
<moses_> will i be able to delete windows and occupy that spacve?
<moses_> space?
<rtdos> is there a reason kopete is taking up 88-93 percent of my processor time?
<Daskreech> moses_: no it will be installed in a directory under windows like any other programm
<moses_> that is going to suck
<moses_> does anyone know how to reformat via lan?
<dannyLopez> how I can unistall all gnome desk
<dannyLopez> i kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> dannyLopez- install the ubuntu-desktop package
<dannyLopez> Dragnslcr: I have ubuntu whit gnome but I change to kubuntu (kubuntu-desktop) but now I want uninstall all gnome desktop
<Dragnslcr> Oh, uninstall. Sorry, I misread that
<Dragnslcr> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dannyLopez> this page only show me the ubuntu 9.10 I have 10.10
<Dragnslcr> Should be pretty much the same
<Dragnslcr> At least the automatic removal would be
<moses_> can you boot kubuntu from online?
<moses_> or only lan?
<rtdos> couple of questions: why is kopete taking up 88-93 percent of my cpu and i ran both "sudo apt-get remove --purge" for both "ubuntu-desktop" and "gnome-desktop-environment" and I still have gnome and ubuntu on my system. how do i totally remove gnome and ubuntu/gnome from my system ?
<Daskreech> moses_: hmm? without ssh? :)
<Daskreech> rtdos: plugin I would suppose
<Daskreech> moses_: You can boot from a LAN I think
<Daskreech> !purekde > rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos, please see my private message
<rtdos> plugin Daskreech? how do i get purekde?
<rtdos> oh, ok, thanks Daskreech
<Daskreech> rtdos: Plugin for Kopete
<rtdos> would there be a way to tell which plugin ? or ?
<Daskreech> umm no for me it was the history plugin
<Daskreech> went nuts
<moses_> ok
<moses_> does kubuntu have a netboot?
<moses_> because ubuntu does
<valorie> yes
<moses_> ok
<moses_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KubuntuNetboot
<valorie> when you install on a netbook, that's the interface you get
<moses_> is that where the files for kubuntu netboot are?
<valorie> or you can change to that interface even in regular laptops
<moses_> this is my first netboot ever
<moses_> so
<valorie> in 10.10 you don't need anything special
<valorie> it's all built-in
<moses_> i still dont understand
<moses_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<moses_> im following that
<valorie> I'm sorry for the confusion
<valorie> I thought you were talking about a netBOOK
<moses_> negative
<valorie> I should read more carefully
<valorie> my goodness that old kub netboot is old
<valorie> probably moldy too
<moses_> thats the top google hit
<valorie> looks like there is no kub-only netboot
<moses_> ok
<valorie> you would ubuntu-netbook, then install KDE on top of that
<moses_> yeah
<moses_> think that turotial will suffice?
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download is the current ISOs
<moses_> i have the ISO
<valorie> moses_: as long as you are good at following directions in the console, you should be fine
<moses_> i am
<valorie> cool
<moses_> but will that turotial work for a netboot?
<moses_> sorry val im a noob kinda
<valorie> yes, if you are running a windows machine
<moses_> ok perfect
<valorie> this is more general: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<valorie> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<valorie> heh
<valorie> thanks, ubottu
<moses_> has anyone here ever done a windows netboot?
<e_t_> Is that where you install Windows over the network? Or do you want to install Linux over the network from a Windows server?
<moses_> yeah
<moses_> i set it up
<moses_> but i cant get it to work
<moses_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<moses_> my machine doesnt pick anything u
<moses_> u[
<moses_> up*
<e_t_> Do you have any other DHCP servers on the network that might be intercepting address requests?
<moses_> my routers
<moses_> but
<moses_> this server im running has stuff in its log
<moses_> should i use bind DHCP to this address?
<e_t_> So you know for certain that the computer you're trying to boot is getting its information from the Windows machine?
<moses_> yes
<moses_> now i got a more complex error
<moses_> said file not found
<moses_> idk what file its looking for
<moses_> yeah here want to see my errors
<moses_> * egossett has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<moses_> http://pastebin.com/L7guzG6h
<moses_> what file is it looking for?
<moses_> You may also have to copy pxelinux.0 to the netboot folder (instead of it's original home in '/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/'), if you get an error such as 'error 2 in system call CreateFile: The system cannot find the file specified' in TFTPD32's logs.
<moses_> i did copy it
<moses_> nvm
<moses_> let me retry
<moses_> i read wrong
<e_t_> It's looking for pxelinux.0
<moses_> yeah
<moses_> i fixed it
<moses_> let me tell you i am loving this
<moses_> im kinda pissed that its only ubuntu
<moses_> but ill just install the KDE wm
<moses_> 10.10 is the newest ver of ubuntu also correct?
<e_t_> Correct. The next version will be out in April.
<moses_> now
<moses_> should i have picked advanced installation to delete the windows partition that is already on there
<moses_> or will i already be able to do that?
<moses_> now
<moses_> can i ask if anyone knows if i can install windows from a netboot
<bagol> ayssh..
<e_t_> moses_: It's not as easy as Linux. Google WAIK.
<moses_> lol hell no its not
<moses_> OMG
<valorie> the only people who think Windows is easy to install are those who haven't done it
<e_t_> Windows 7 is pretty easy, but it takes a long time, especially considering how little you get when it's done.
<moses_> these methods are insane
<moses_> has anyone here done it before?
<moses_> does WAIK work for windows vista>?
<e_t_> If you get the vista version of WAIK.
<moses_> i mean windows XP
<moses_> im sorry
<e_t_> You might want to ask on ##windows or ##windows-server
<dthacker> so what's the name of that twitter/identi.ca client that's installed by default.   I closed it and and I can't find it to restart it
<e_t_> Choqok? Or do you mean the Plasma widget?
<dthacker> e_t_: the plasma widget
<e_t_> It's titled Microblogging.
<dthacker> under online services. thanks
<dthacker> Has KDE 4.6 been released yet or are we still at RC2?
<e_t_> I don't think it's been released. You can check www.kde.org to see.
<moses_> i just passed the part of the installation where i select packages
<moses_> i didnt bother to grab anything right now
<moses_> is that ok?
<dthacker> moses_: yes, if you have a network connection, you can always add later.
<moses_> cool
<moses_> and actually ubuntu asks if you want to make it into kubuntu
<moses_> did you know that?
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> I hadn't heard that
<mjobin> dthacker: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.6_Release_Schedule
<dthacker> mjobin: thanks, that what I was looking for....
<moses_> how can install the driver for my graphics
<moses_> where can i find a list of the aps to download and run for kubuntu?
<moses_> i need to install this nvidia driver
<poyntz> kpackagekit
<poyntz> and search\
<moses_> where?
<poyntz> next to find by name you should see a field
<poyntz> in that field type nvidia
<poyntz> and hit enter
<moses_> wait im lost
<moses_> where am i doing this?
<poyntz> Hold Alt + F2
<poyntz> in that field type kpackagekit
<poyntz> hit enter
<valorie> or the kmenu
<moses_> wow ty
<moses_> this is simple
<moses_> much easier than freeBSD
<poyntz> moses_: np
<moses_> its running sooooo slow
<moses_> is that because the driver is not installed correct?
<poyntz> what?
<moses_> my kubuntu
<moses_> is loading the gui very slowly
<poyntz> you might have outdated linux-image packages
<moses_> i just lan booted 10.10
<moses_> hmmm theres a ton of entries
<poyntz> the latest would be the best
<moses_> should i get nvidia-current?
<poyntz> personally, i installed the latest off the site
<moses_> i dont think im that skilled yet
<poyntz> the latest driver will be on the site
<poyntz> it's up to you
<moses_> ill check it out
<poyntz> do you know how to use a console?
<poyntz> id suggest you get familiar with this before using versions from the distributor
<poyntz> every time i've upgraded the linux-image files i've had to reinstall my graphics driver to see the kde desktop
<poyntz> if you stick to packages from the official repositories this shouldn't be as much of an issue
<moses> internet died
<moses> anyhow
<moses> im going to download the driver now
<moses> but i have an older card
<moses> how can i use kubuntu to find out what my graphics card is?
<valorie> System Settings > Hardware
<moses> i see that
<moses> but i do not see a list
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> there is always lspci in the console
<moses> ill do that
<valorie> !graphics
<valorie> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/
<moses> how do i pop open a console?
<valorie> I use konsole, myself
<valorie> although there are other choices
<moses> i havent set my root password i dont think
<valorie> and I've just put the icon down in the taskbar, since I use it all the time
<valorie> k/ubuntu uses sudo
<valorie> not root as such
<valorie> and you set up a pw when you installed
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<moses> this OS is amazing
<moses> how do i use the console to install this .run file
<valorie> .run file?
<e_t_> moses: (probably) "sudo ./file.run"
<valorie> normally to run an app, you can just type the name and return
<valorie> oh, a script
 * valorie will shut up
<moses> what is that syntax
<moses> should i cd to that dir?
<crisco_> YOOOOOOOO
<moses> it doesnt like the command
<e_t_> What error do you get?
<moses> command not found
<moses> and when i try that without the sudo
<moses> it says permission denied
<e_t_> Post the output of "ls -l file.run"
<Wouam> Hi!
<moses> ls: cannot access file.run: No such file or directory
<e_t_> You have to use the actual name of the file.
<moses> NVIDIA.run
<moses> is the output
<poyntz> moses: type sudo sh NVIDIA.run
<poyntz> then enter your password
<moses> its running <3
<moses> whats that command?
<moses> sh?
<moses> says error must be run as root
<Wouam> coucou
<moses> i forgot the sudo
<Wouam> I found the map to the candy mountain
<moses> i dont have the package binutils
<Wouam> epic fail ... >_<"
<moses> installed
<e_t_> moses: I assume you're trying to install the nVidia graphics drivers?
<Wouam> install it
<poyntz> you'll need admin privs for it to install anything
<Wouam> sudo apt get
<Wouam> dub
<poyntz> moses: let me know how it goes
<moses> e_t_, indeed i am
<poyntz> moses: also you may have to close X server..
<poyntz> moses: if this is the case, try restarting kubuntu in graphics mode and dropping to a command shell
<poyntz> or root shell
<poyntz> and then running sudo sh NVIDIA.run from the directory you put it in
<e_t_> moses: Why not install it from the repositories? That will take care of dependencies automatically.
<moses> i dont know which one to install
<moses> its a really odd card
<e_t_> What's the card number?
<poyntz> moses: the latest will be on the site.. also check for 64bit/32bit... most supported for ubuntu will be in the repositories..
<moses> its
<moses> a GeForce FX Go5200
<moses> the site only had a 64
<poyntz> do you have 64bit kubuntu?
<moses> nope
<poyntz> it won't work
<poyntz> you need the latest 32bit for linux
<e_t_> moses: You want the nvidia-173 package in the repos.
<moses> it says i have nvidia-173-modaliases installed
<moses> should i install the nvidia-173
<moses> yes i should
<poyntz> moses: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173-*
<poyntz> moses: from a command line
<moses> i grabbed it from the gui
<moses> hopwfully this will speed things up
<poyntz> either way is fine
<poyntz> shell is more reliable
<moses> yeah i need to use shell always
<moses> you think this will speed things up?
<moses> my gui?
<poyntz> i'd try the gui
<poyntz> if you have any problems uninstall and try shell
<moses> ok
<moses> my gui is really slow
<moses> the fading and the opening and closing
<moses> please let this be why
<moses> btw
<e_t_> The trick with the nvidia package is that, once it's installed, you have to boot to the console (I've used recovery mode for this) and run nvidia-xconfig (as root) to configure the xorg.conf file properly.
<moses> ok
<moses> how to boot to console?
<valorie> control - alt f4 usually
<valorie> and for me it's control - alt f7 to get back
<valorie> experiment
<valorie> :-)
<jhohn> thats a normal change to console, not boot to console
<valorie> you don't have to boot in and out usually
<e_t_> You really need to reboot after installing the nvidia driver because it creates a kernel module.
<jhohn> kernel modules can be loaded into a running kernel
<moses> ok but how to enter the console after boot and edit the nvidia x config?
<jhohn> you get to console with Ctrl-Alt-<F1> (F1 to F6 usually)
<jhohn> then get root
<jhohn> and load the nvidia module with "modprobe -i nvidia"
<e_t_> Reboot the computer and press and hold Shift to bring up the GRUB menu. Choose the recovery mode option (probably second). You will be presented with a menu. Scroll down 'til you see root prompt. Enter "nvidia-xconfig" there.
<jhohn> then run "nvidia-xconfig"
<moses> wow
<moses> my computer tweaked out
<e_t_> nvidia-xconfig cannot be run while the x server is running. That's part of why I suggested the reboot.
<moses> ok
<moses> so i started the computer in recovery mode
<moses> where is that config file?
<e_t_> If you're at the root prompt, you should be able to enter just nvidia-xconfig.
<moses> it made a new config file
<e_t_> That is correct.
<moses> now what?
<moses> change to that?
<e_t_> give the command "shutdown -r now" to reboot. You don't need recovery mode this time.
<moses> what did that do?
<moses> it generated a config file
<moses> but will that fix my problem?
<e_t_> It created the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. This file is a configuration for the X server. The nvidia program gives it the approiate settings to use the nvidia graphics driver.
<moses> yeah
<moses> it seems like its much faster
<e_t_> It *should* give you snappier graphics performance and 3D effects.
<moses> do you think xubuntu takes a while to start up?
<e_t_> I haven't used it in a few versions.
<moses> much faster
<moses> YAYA
<Vipermad> народ кто нить варку запускал через гарену?
<Tm_T> !ru | Vipermad
<ubottu> Vipermad: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> KDE often starts without a taskbar. What can I do?
<Matisse> Google only shows results which do not help me (very old; wrong commands)
<Matisse> typing "kicker" into konsole doesn't help, "dcop kicker kicker restart" neither, because it seems to be no dcop running
<Matisse> "kpanel" isn't working too
<Matisse> what now?
<Matisse> any idea?
<Matisse> for me?
<Matisse> hello?
<Matisse> ECHO!!
<Matisse> Echo!
<Matisse> echo
<Matisse> e...
<FloodBotK2> Matisse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matisse> ....
<frogonwheels> Matisse: that kinda behvaiour will get you kicked out :)
<frogonwheels> Matisse: or incur the wrath of the FloodBot!
 * Matisse silent
<Matisse> :)
<frogonwheels> Matisse: are the general window decorations present?  is there the palette on the desktop corner for desktop settings?
<Matisse> yes, both present
<Matisse> adding a new taskbar doesnt help
<frogonwheels>  Matisse: kicker has been integrated.. not a seprate app.
<Matisse> that means?
<Matisse> ok, typing "kicker" wont do anything
<Matisse> true :)
<Matisse> frogonwheels, but then there must be a command like "dcop kicker..." to do that task, right?
<frogonwheels> Matisse: hmm.. qdbus would the da word
<frogonwheels> the da  *sigh*
<husen> hai
<husen> test
<husen> ada yg liat chat saya ?
<husen> ;D
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<divinefury> hello
<jhohn> !hello | divinefury
<xtremek> Hello everyone
<susundberg> hello
<xtremek> I'm using Quassel on Kubuntu; but I can't figure out how to add the irc.kde.org network
<xtremek> Do you know how?
<susundberg> no, sorry. i prefer irssi
<xtremek> OK
<xtremek> So what stuff goes on in this channel?
<susundberg> mostly heavy idling
<xtremek> OK cool
<xtremek> So I'll do the same!
<yofel_> xtremek: go to Settings -> configure quassel -> irc -> networks and add the network there
<xtremek> Ahh OK
<xtremek> Thanks!
<adamj> I installed chrome from googles deb (more fool me - as i already have a nice working copy of chromium) although i have since used system settings to set my default browser back to firefox - links in say thunderbird still open in chrome - it has even nicked the filezilla->edit on .html files - having also tried teh file associations I am at a loss - is it possible that gnome file associations...
<adamj> ...are stored else where - and thunderbird is obeying them ?? - HELP
<susundberg> doesnt thunderbird say when you assign that these settings are stored in place X and you can change them by ....
<susundberg> at least i think some version did
<susundberg> edit->preferences->attachements at least contain some
<adamj> they are all set to ask - and are all file type based rather than protocol
<susundberg> Huh, i have http there
<ale`> hi, how can I connect to a wireless network on boot?
<susundberg> thats no file type, right
<adamj> right
<adamj> either way - still want to find out what / how chrome does
<susundberg> ale`: you mean after system has booted, but before user has logged in?
<ale`> susundberg: yes.
<ale`> The system-connection option in the network connections panel in systemsettings is greyed out :-/
<bigbrovar_> anyone else getting ibus problem on KUbuntu just about every application I start gives this error "no connection to ibus-daemon "
<susundberg> ale`: i would say you need to use /etc/network/interfaces but not sure
<susundberg> at least that was used to do what you want
<susundberg> but it might be outdated
<ale`> susundberg: that's what I was thinking, as there actually is an option "system connection" in the wifi settings :-/
<BluesKaj> ale`, what kind of connection, wifi or ethernet?
<BluesKaj> ok wifi , got it , ale`
<susundberg> ale`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899421 ?
<susundberg> so it should be possible from there ..
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ale`> susundberg: that directory was there already :-/
<ale`> I don't get an error when saving the connection as system wide. I can't set it as system wide instead, because the option is greyed out :-/
<susundberg> ya
<susundberg> sorry dont know
<susundberg> google and ask forum maybe?
<divinefury> wot wifi adapter do u have??
<ale`> susundberg: I was already googling before coming here of course. I even tried a fix proposed in the arch forums, to no avail.
<divinefury> ale: what wifi adapter do u have?
<ale`> divinefury: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<divinefury> could it b that the driver does not implement the feature?
<divinefury> give us a sec
<divinefury> wot drivers are u using at the moment?
<divinefury> are they the 1s from the repo or from the intel site?
<BluesKaj> !u | divinefury
<ubottu> divinefury: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<divinefury> hahahahaaa
<divinefury> ok ok heh its just second nature innet?
<jhohn> its ok, i am not a native english speaker and do not have any probs with it
<BluesKaj> divinefury, this isn't IM , it's irc so text shortcuts aren't appreciated and sometimes are misunderstood
 * ale` is thinking of replacing network-manager with wicd
<divinefury> when you are writing on paper, you use proper spellings with all the consonants and vowels and on the computer, unless its a uni assignment or a company memo, you use short-hand abbreviations
<divinefury> btw, im not a native english speaker :p
<divinefury> by the way *
<rork> idd divinefury
<divinefury> gosh, this would be harder than i first thought it'd be :(
<BluesKaj> jhohn, no matter , we have to respect the rules , they make it easier for everyone
<divinefury> http://www.internetslang.com/ ;)
<BluesKaj> ale`, I used wicd for a while on my laptop, but after intrepid , network manager got debugged and worked fine , but I never tried to have it run right at boot
<divinefury> anyways...
<BluesKaj> divinefury, this irc freenode , this server doesn
<BluesKaj> 'subscribe to network slang
<divinefury> heh don't get all haughty and that :o
<BluesKaj> haughty ? ...it's just respect for others , that's all ...it doesn't matter if you first langauge isn't english
<divinefury> you take things too seriously :)...
<divinefury> if you notice i haven't used even a single non-standard abbreviation since you first pointed it out
<adamj> susundberg - seems there is now a pile of symlinks in /etc/alternative/ which map various defaults - seems ( in typical f*#king google style ) they decided in the debs post install script - that chrome should out rank all other browsers installed - and set itself here
<rork> It makes sense to use proper english in a support channel which all kind of nationalities/ages/experienced people use. It should be a small effort to be honest.
<divinefury> and im making it :)
<divinefury> so i don't really see a problem
<adamj> final solution - cd /etc/alternatives/; rm x-www-browser gnome-default-browser; ln -s /usr/bin/firefox x-www-browser;
<divinefury> it wasn't intentional but anyways, my apologies for any perceived 'disrespect'
<divinefury> happy? now can we all get along? please :)?
<BluesKaj> divinefury, no need to get personal. we just have to maintain certain standards , that's all I have to say
<divinefury> :(
<divinefury> i apologised :o
<susundberg> adamj: it was not that hard, was it ;)
<BluesKaj> divinefury,  fine
<adamj> ha - never accuse a man with a keyboard and a beard of 'taking things too seriously'
<susundberg> adamj: ps. did you try the command 'update-alternatives'
<divinefury> BluesKaj: if you notice, the apology wasn't aimed at any1 :)...i haven't been on irc in a long time and the last time i was on it, there were no such rules....so it was an honest mistake
<adamj> susundberg - just a matter of reading through the postinstall in the deb - joy - i looked at update-alternatives - but i like to go manual if possible - so i know what's happening
<divinefury> and just joke about everything is what i do so heh nothing personal there
<divinefury> adamj: just out of curiosity did you try 'sudo dpkg -r google-chromium'?
<divinefury> bigrovar: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<divinefury> bigrovar: which version of kde?
<adamj> divinefury:  it was google-chrome-stable_current_i386 (chromium works great - and didn't hose my file/protocol associations) - as i suspected in teh end - it was google just presuming their browser was 'highest prority'
<adamj> divinefury: is there a config file that holds the various possibilities for the alternatives sysmlinks - that includes the priorities ? to be honest i think chrome will hose them again when it updates
<adamj> divinefury: i presume this exists so teh link can be set back to a previous value when a package is removed
<BajK_> too bad there is no "KDE distribution"
<yofel> adamj: a) don't mess with the symlinks in /etc/alternatives by hand, use update-alternatives, and update-alternatives --display x-www-browser will list the configuration, and with --config (and sudo) you can change it
<adamj> yofel: cheers for that - do you know where it stores the information you see in --display ( i.e. the other browsers and their priotities ? )
<yofel> yes, in /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/* - please don't mess with that, that's package management internal
<adamj> yofel: dont worry - when i break it I wont bitch :-)
<yofel> :P
<yofel> adamj: you can also install kalternatives - then you can manage them from system settings
<adamj> yofel: you seem to know about this - is theer a way of stoping a package ( shall we say chrome ) giving itself a silly high priority ( even if it is the unstable build ) - can I ( just the machines owner and admin ) out rank the deb from google ?
<yofel> adamj: if you use --config and set the browser by yourself, the setting will be set to manual and dpkg won't touch it in the future
<adamj> is kalternatives just a kde GUI to manage /etc/alternatives - or is it another parallel mechanism - thanks re the manual override
<yofel> it's a GUI for update-alternatives
<adamj> and - should i raise a bug kde/kubuntu because setting default browser in kde system settings did not fix this for me - and i figure it should have ?
<yofel> hm, not sure, those are 2 seperate settings, KDE itself will honor it's own setting, but as for other applications, dunno - feel free to file a bug, but I don't know if this is possible (or should be done)
<adamj> yofel: cheers - will try and understand the seperation of file association stacks before going near a bug report - thanks again
<kukuNut> recorditnow doesn't record sound? any ideas?
<kukuNut> spkr icon checked and can't see any other settings
<Windowed> hello, is it normal tha kwallet keeps asking me for the wlan password??
<A_B_> Hi, what would be a good kde4 disk usage utility alternative to firelight ?
<rtdos> is there an anti-virus for kubuntu / linux that'll also scan windows files (even scan using network drives) ?
<adamj> rtdos : clam - in its various forms ?
<adamj> rtdos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<FloridaGuy> in kubuntu 10.10..how do i find out what tvtunner card i have
<stuq> anyone else having kmix/pulseaudio issues on 10.10?  Kmix is causing cpu race and is very unresponsive.
<FloridaGuy>  in 10.10...for hardware info....how can i find out what tv tunner card i have???
<Windowed> how come network manager keeps configuring my wlan and asking to access kwallet?
<rtdos> thanks adamj
<FloridaGuy> does kubuntu have a gui where can see a list of all hardware on the system
<FloridaGuy> 268 people in here....but no one speaks
<Windowed> probably all bots...
<FloridaGuy> Windowed: if you dont use kwallet you could uninstall it
<yofel> FloridaGuy: not sure, for the card either look at the kernel log as what it was recognised, or try kinfocenter
<FloridaGuy> yofel: there isent a hardware center in kubuntu
<yofel> well, kinfocenter is the closest thing you can get
<yofel> you probably need to install it if it isn't there
<FloridaGuy> yofel: that gave me what i wanted
<FloridaGuy> thanks
<yofel> :)
<FloridaGuy> now fow tvtunner card....gota find out who WinTV is...cant remember if thats ati or what
<sugoruyo> hey all, has anyone tried to install maverick on a macbook? (mine is 2,1)
<brack9> hey
<brack9> What's the name of the Ubuntu package with the complete set of Oxygen icons including the SVG sources?
<brack9> oxygen-icon-theme-complete seems to just have some of the 256x256 PNGs
<yofel> brack9: if you have a specific icon you can use dpkg -S <path> to find out which package it belongs to
<ct529> hi guys, I would like always to use -march=native when I compile .... how do I set this up?
<ct529> I am fed up with setting it up on a on demand basis every time I compile
<Guest60341> ^lklk
<mandla> Hey guys. Its me again, is there anywhere where i can find a PERL script that extracts data from Excel files into a MYSQL database?
<Pici> mandla: I'd try asking in #perl
<Pici> Although you'll need to be registered/identified to join there.
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mandla> Pici: Can i get the address of the site.
<Pici> mandla: Thats a channel here on irc.
<Pici> /join #perl
<mandla> Pici: Where do i get to register?
<mandla> Pici: Im kinda slow, lol, thanx man, i get it now.
<lan> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<mandla> Pici: Hey Pici, which other channels are available here, ddnt know how powerful this is.
<Pici> mandla: For Ubuntu related channels, see:                                                       [ Wrote 135 lines ]
<Pici> oops
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Pici> Or for others; http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<Pici> !alis | too
<ubottu> too: Looking for a channel? /msg alis list *searchterm*     More help in #freenode
<mandla> Pici: Thax man.
<rtdos> how do i uninstall or disable all power management functions and daemons?
<rtdos> how do i disable or uninstall or remove all power management apps and daemons?
<rtdos> help! how do i disable or uninstall or remove all power management apps and daemons?
<James147> rtdos: why are you trying to do that?
<sfears> how can i configure konversation to connect to freenode without getting the sasl error?
<rtdos> James147: i looked in bios and uninstalled everything gnome / ubuntu but about 2 or 3 minutes after the screensaver kicks in my monitor powers off. i already checked my powersave settings and disabled all powersave options when plugged in.
<sfears> rtdos: sounds like you may have an xscreen saver session kicking in after the kde screen saver starts.. not sure where the setting is but that sounds like it could be the culprit
<sfears> inother words you have a gnome screen saver and a kde screen saver rtdos
<rtdos> sfears: i uninstalled gnome power management. how do i look to see what daemons are running?
<sfears> not sure rtdos
<rtdos> i see under kde services configuration manager a tick box for power management. i'm going to un-tick it and see what happens. thanks sfears.
<sfears> rtdos: i think the gnome screen saver is what you need to disable
<rtdos> sfears: it's uninstalled, at least synaptic and sudo apt-get both tell me it is. :-\
<sfears> rtdos: alright, just keep in mind it may not be a power management settings, could just be a blank screen saver that has settings buried in some gdm configs that are laying around
<sfears> is there a way to connect to freenode via konversation?
<Darothane> hi all, does anyone use Quassel and knows if it's possible to prevent notices from going into the server window, I would rather have them in either the channel that they originated from or in a 'popup'
<cjcontech> Hi I'm new to Kubuntu and I'm not liking the logout/power off menu in netbook-edition??? either I'm stupid or it's a bit tricky to get the drop-down suspend list to show up
<James147> cjcontech: click and hold
<cjcontech> thanks but can I not configure it to show buttons instead... apart from that I'm loving Kubuntu
<James147> cjcontech: not that i know of, but you should beable to suspend from the battery widget
<James147> ^^ or alt+f2 and type: suspend
<James147> ^^ or even configure the power button to suspend :)
<cjcontech> James147: thanks these are good work-arounds, it's just a bit of a niggle really
 * James147 has his netbook set up to suspend when the lid is closed, or the power button is pressed... if he needs to reboot or shutdown he alt+f2: reboot  :)
<cjcontech> James147: pls explain the difference between suspend to ram/suspend to disk!
<James147> cjcontech: s2ram means power off everything but the ram... uses very little power and have a very very quick wake up
<cjcontech> James147: ok and suspend to disk?
<James147> cjcontech: s2disk copies the conents of the ram into the swapspace on the disk and powers off teh computer completely, slow then s2ram to suspend and resume but uses no power (its also quicker then a full boot... well sorta)
<James147> cjcontech: note taht for s2disk you need more swap space then the current total ram being used or it will fail
 * James147 has never gotten s2disk to work well :p... he just uses s2ram,  its much quicker 
<cjcontech> James147: ok so s2ram is like "standby" and s2ram is like "hibernate"?
<James147> yes
<James147> ^^ s2disk is hibernate taht is :)
<cjcontech> James147: I have double swap space to ram, I'd like to use s2disk as then all my apps e.g. Thunderbird would still be open in the morning (after hibernating over night)
 * James147 also notes that kubuntu, by default, opens all applications that where open when the computer was last shutdown
<cjcontech> James147: well I'm learning a lot tonight thanks
<cjcontech> James147: :)
<James147> ^^ so if you want to test s2disk, make sure its actually working and not just kde reoping the applications :)
<cjcontech> James147: I'm testing it now...
<cjcontech> James147: surely the best test is to open a new text document, type something, leave it unsaved and then s2disk?
<James147> cjcontech: mmmm... not sure, quite a few kde programs will save their state and reopen
<cjcontech> James147: well as long as it works I'm happy :)
<cjcontech> James147: seems to work fine, I'm still doing it from the drop-down menu, it's not ideal, but then switching to the terminal sorta breaks the Kde "style"
<James147> cjcontech: ^^ just need to press alt+f2 and start typing hybern....
<James147> :)
<cjcontech> James147: maybe I could add a like to a s2disk script on the favourites bar?
<cjcontech> James147: maybe I could add a link to a s2disk script on the favourites bar?
<James147> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Suspend+Applet?content=101780
<James147> cjcontech: ^^
<cjcontech> James147: isn't alt+f2 the run shortcut
<James147> cjcontech: yes
<James147> but it dose more then just run programs
<cjcontech> James147: oh sorry I thought you were talking about the terminal
<cjcontech> James147: I was getting confused there
<cjcontech> James147: so I just type "s2disk" ???
<James147> ^^ :s i have to type "suspend to disk"... though it finds it well before i complete that
<James147> (and the krunner is smart, starts to learns what you type
<cjcontech> James147: cool, another nice feature
<cjcontech> James147: how to I switch to the terminal again, I should know this...
<James147> cjcontech: alt+f2: "konsole"  :) dont ened to switch to a vertial terminal all the time
<James147> ^^ but if you need to its alt+ctrl+F[1-6]
<cjcontech> James147: ok so alt+ctrl+F1 e.g. is a vertical terminal?
<James147> virtual
<James147> ^^ or better known as a tty :)
<cjcontech> James147: ok thanks for the info :)
<cjcontech> James147: yeah suspend to disk seems to work fine
<cjcontech> James147: logout doesn't work for me though
<James147> why not?
<cjcontech> James147: I haven't got a clue just goes to a black screen with "boot-sequence" type text
<James147> cjcontech: try switching to a tty and restarting kdm (sudo restart kdm)
<cjcontech> James147: yeah that works
<cjcontech> James147: bit of a issue there then
<James147> try this: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8952036#3
<cjcontech> James147: thanks again, I'll try that later (to late to start editing config files)
<cjcontech> James147: I'm glad "suspend to disk" works though as every time I login I have to type my kdewallet password
<cjcontech> James147: from a boot or reboot, I mean
<James147> cjcontech: ^^ thats proballt the network manager trying to connect at login, you can stop taht by telling it to store the passphrases in an unencrypted file
<cjcontech> James147: yeah exactely
<cjcontech> James147: I may do that later if it gets really annoying in the future
 * James147 hopes that kde will support unlocking the wallet automatically on login eventually
<cjcontech> James147: I'm surprised KUbuntu isn
<cjcontech> James147: I'm surprised KUbuntu isn't more popular, I hated Ubuntu 10.10 UNE
<James147> ^^ as far as I know kwallet is undergoing most of a rewrite atm
<James147> I think its because most people dont care and just get useto what ever they are given :) , i mean just look at windows
<cjcontech> James147: lol well that's just an OS for kids and boring businesses
<cjcontech> James147: but between Ubuntu 10.10 UNE and Kubuntu 10.10 (with netbook interface), Kubuntu is miles better
<James147> cjcontech: yup :) kde has come along way in the past couple of years
<cjcontech> James147: but it's a shame that some of the "killer apps" seem to be inactive in terms of development
<James147> cjcontech: like what?
<cjcontech> James147: Umbrello for one, that a killer app IMO
<cjcontech> James147: Quanta Plus is another
<cjcontech> James147: anyway can I ask whether you use Kmail or Thunderbird or some other e-mail client, does Kmail have an edge on Thunderbird at all?
<James147> cjcontech: dont know ^^ i just use gmail :)
<yofel> I use thunderbird
<James147> ^^ although if i where to use one I would go with kmail first :)
<cjcontech> James147: well I suppose it has better integration, but I'd rather not have to "learn" another email client
<yofel> kmail has gotten nice, and once the new release is out and the akonadi stuff hopefully finally works it'll be cool, I'm just too used to thunderbird currently to switch though
<James147> cjcontech: wouldnt have said it would be that hard to "learn" ^^
<cjcontech> yeah it's a though choice
<yofel> and with oxygen-gtk as theme there isn't much of a GUI difference either, just the integration and how it works
<yofel> James147: if you're used to a specific behaviour it does take a while to get used to kmail ;)
<James147> yofel: heh :) i wouldnt know havent used it for very long :) nor any other client
<cjcontech> so is Kate the default text editor in Kubuntu, I can use that to edit config files??
<James147> cjcontech: yes
<Snowhog> cjcontech: This isn't 'perfect' and tends towards being 'busy', but check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_e-mail_clients
<James147> ^^ you can use any text editor that supportys plain text files to edit config files :D
<cjcontech> but Kate is ok, no?
<James147> cjcontech: no, its much beeter then 'ok' :D
<James147> better ^^
<yofel> sure, the issue would me more that kate is much more than you need ;)
<James147> yofel: ^^ you always have kwrite if kates to much :)
<yofel> nah, I miss vi input support :P
 * James147 is sure taht kwrite is the one with vi input.. is why kate and kdevelop and kile have it as well
<cjcontech> the only thing that annoys me with Kde is the relentless prefexing of apps with a K
<yofel> ah wait, kwrite can do that too
<Snowhog> cjcontech: For editing of configuration files in a graphical editor, Kate is quite good. For quick jobs, I often just edit via the CLI using nano (or sudo nano on root files).
<James147> cjcontech: tahts chaning... amarok, plasma...
<Snowhog> James147: You weren't told? The 'K' is silent.
<cjcontech> James147: well I'm glad because the K thing gets boring quickly
<James147> Snowhog: Silent and invisable?
<moses> how do you make the desktop smaller
<Snowhog> James147: Of course. ;)
<James147> moses: get a smaller monitor?
<yofel> moses: I don't think we get what you want to do..
<cjcontech> James147: thanks for your help bye :)
<cjcontech> Showhog: bye :)
<moses> i want to select a higher resolution
<Snowhog> I think moses want's to increase the resolution.
<James147> moses: :) what graphics card do you have?
<moses> dude im running irc from irssi inside of a console in kubuntu
<moses> im stoaked
<moses> i have an nvidia
<James147> moses: if you ahve the nvidia driver installed run "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<cjcontech> bye :)
<James147> ^^ you can change it there
<yofel> moses: did you install the proprietary driver?
<moses> i did indeed
 * yofel hides to work on neon again
#kubuntu 2011-01-19
<moses> alrigth
<moses> whats that config command again
<moses> i changed the resolution
<moses> and my computer froze
<moses> whats that nvidia config
<moses> command
<yofel> nvidia-settings
<moses> nvidia-settings
<moses> woopps
<James147> moses: ^^ you need to launch it as root to save the config (to make the setting perminent) "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<moses> why does it crash?
<Snowhog> moses: Laptop or PC?
<moses> pc
<moses> hmm
<moses> everytime i mess with the settings it tweaks out
<Snowhog> moses: You aren't attempting to make a setting that the monitor or the vid card doesn't support are you?
<moses> no i went way lower
<moses> but the driver kinda sucks i guess
<moses> maybe i have the wrong driver
<yofel> what's your card? 'lspci | grep VGA' will tell
<moses> GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M
<moses> whats the shortcut to bring that bar down agAIN?
<moses> alt something?
<James147> F2
<moses> ty
<moses> so how can  i verify that i have installed the correct driver
<moses> how do i see my current resolution?
<Torch> moses: nvidia-settings -q FrontendResolution
<Torch> moses: nvidia-settings --help tells you what this thing can do.
<moses> so
<rtdos> 2 questions: what happened to xdm and is there a desktop similar to the one on MacOS?
<andrewh192> aloha peoples
<BrianH> howdy
<BrianH> how can I boot into verbose mode with kubuntu?
<BrianH> I'm trying to troubleshoot some boot lag, it's sitting at a black screen for a while, then spits out a driver registration error and continues on
<James147> BrianH: remove the "quite splash" from the kernel paramters
<RixAeris> hello
<James147> Hello RixAeris
<sre-su_> !!!!!!!!
<James147> ^^
<sre-su_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<CruX|> hello all
<CruX|> in git-cola action toolbar is emplty this is probably bug
<CruX|> and is fixed in latest package
<sre-su> James147, THe link says # Reboot
<sre-su> #
<sre-su> Refresh the GRUB 2 menu with sudo update-grub. Where will I type that command??
 * James147 wonders what git-cola is
<CruX|> can any1 generate new packaje ?
<CruX|> sre-su: into console
<sre-su> James147, grub-rescue  part?
<sre-su> James147, Method 1, point 7
<sre-su> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<James147> sre-su: sudo update-grub   in a shell, a normal shell, like bash :) thats running with the partition that grub is installed on as the root
<sre-su> uh-huh? Gurb will work only after completeion of those steps.. and only then I'll get the console of OS or tty... Its part of procedure for resintalling GRUB
<James147> sre-su: ^^ thats ment to be run once your system is able to boot agian...
<sre-su> I don't how will it mess with dual boot stuff
<James147> sre-su: did you get to the reboot step without errors?
<sre-su> James147, coming to it, hold on please
<James147> sre-su: update-grub should auto detect the operating systems and add menu enrties for them
<sre-su> Yeah, I anyway will find the cause of it all with grub-probe
<amichair> my Thunderbird started opening links in Chrome even though in system settings -> default applications it's set to use firefox... anyone know how to change it back?
<sre-su> James147, Hard luck!
<James147> ^^
<sre-su> It reduces to GRUB minimal bash line editting
<sre-su> I remeber being here before
<sre-su> It just gives
<sre-su> grub>
<James147> sre-su: at least grub is installed :)
<sre-su> yup
<sre-su> But I cannot even go to any of the OS now
<sre-su> Still on LiveCD!!
<James147> http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?act=ST&f=14&t=5025 << try that
<sre-su> Duh
<kyubutsu> so, am looking around in systemSettings/colors/commonColors trying to find which one changes the on-hover outline in kickoff..
<kyubutsu> like, you open kickoff and hover over the icons , that thin outline on the selection.. anyone knows?
<James147> kyubutsu: selection background i think
<k0s> здраствуйте россияне
<kyubutsu> yup, that was it
<James147> !ru | k0s
<ubottu> k0s: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kyubutsu> :D
<kyubutsu> unfortunately it changes ALL selection backgrounds, i just wanted to change it in kickoff  :(
<James147> kyubutsu: afraid thats allot more complex to do
<HandyGandy> Hello I just added the beta ppa for kde to a ubuntu maverick install. Now when I get into kde plasma keeps crashing. Anyone else seeing this?
<James147> HandyGandy: tests it with a new user
<orzel> hi... since i've updated to maverick, kmail wont start. It complains about "kmail: error while loading shared libraries: libkontactinterface.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<orzel> i've tried updating/upgrading.. but that wont fix it.  Then i've installed 'by hand' a package called libkontactinterface4, and now there's another missing dependancy "kmail: error while loading shared libraries: libakonadi-contact.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<orzel> I'm sure i'm not supposed to install all of this one-by-one... but i can't find how i'm supposed to do. I've also tried to re-install kmail.. but  that does nothing
<14WAAMZKP> i am getting a nick clash with the ubunut irc server
<14WAAMZKP> how do i rectify it?
<kyubutsu> alright, next coloring question.. that active window glow with effects enabled.. whats the option to change that
<kyubutsu> guessing it ought to be on desktopEffects/allEffects..
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> any devs here ?
<rork> seiflotfy: see #kubuntu-devel
<rork> kyubutsu: System Settings > Appearance > Windows > Window Decoration Shadows > Active Window Glow (under 10.04)
<kyubutsu> right.. thats it!  :D
<kyubutsu> am on 10.10 btw..
<divinefury> hi
<volty> hi, kubuntu-10.10, I cannot access the address book from kmail (and other apps), how can I fix this?
<divinefury> anyone got any idea on how to disable cdc_acm (it is something to do with usb modems)
<divinefury> the problem arises when i connect a cell-phone to the computer and try accessing its features with gnokii
<baxeico> hi, someone has installed kdevelop and kdevelop-php in maverick?
<baxeico> I did :) but I cannot see the php plugin loaded in kdevelop
<baxeico> kdevelop 4.1.2 from maverick backports ppa
<jorge_> hiii
<jesus_> hii ni hii
<jesus_> q te cree bilingue
<jorge_> jjjajaa
<jorge_> y tu k te crees
<jorge_> x si hay alguien en ingles
<jesus_> si te das cuenta na mas q hablamos nosotros
<jesus_> no hbla nadieeee
<jesus_> hii
<jesus_> my friend jorge is gay i don't no speak
<mhermans> After a reboot, KDE fails to launch, stating that my home dir does not have the right permissions (the permissions seem fine however). Google tells me that it may be something todo with .ICEauthority; how should that file look like (it is empty, -rw-------)?
<mhermans> Exact error messages are "KDE could not start. No access to home directory" and next a popup with "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation"
<mhermans> A lot of the instructions online date from 2004/2005, making me wary of just trying them all without understanding where the problem comes from
<mhermans> (instructions when googling on these error messages)
<Space_Man> I'm using kde3 my .ICEauthority is also rw-------
<mhermans> Thanks. I'm on Kubuntu 10.10 btw, KDE4
<mhermans> I made a new user, who can succesfully log in/start KDE. The .ICEauthority file is identical. Suggestions welcome :-/
<Space_Man> compare dir/file permissions and owners
<mhermans> I'll try that, thanks
<komputes> Kmail in 10.10 (used under GNOME) reports Akonadi is not running as the root
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<komputes> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi komputes
<komputes> seems related to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595715 however I fail to see why average users should use phpmyadmin to drop a database and rebuild it
<BluesKaj> sorry komputes, I haven't used kmail in yrs ..I
<BluesKaj> I'm a basically a home user
<BluesKaj> gmail and thunderbird are what we use here
<amichair> is there a way to break out of a stuck konsole without closing the tab?
<komputes> BluesKaj: I use this too, but testing kmail it seems to be very broken and does not upgrade well at all
<komputes> BluesKaj: This == TB + Gmail
<BluesKaj> komputes, after kde4 , kmail became unstable hasn't recovered IMO
<BluesKaj> amichair, open another konsole ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: I was thinking more in the direction of something stronger than ctrl-c, is there such a thing?
<BluesKaj> amichair, how about killing it in the monitor
<amichair> BluesKaj: monitor?
<amichair> yeah I can open a different tab and kill the process manually, if that's what u meant...
<BluesKaj> system monitor in kmenu/system
<komputes> BluesKaj: I rather enjoyed KDE 3.5
<mp2> Kubuntu is the best!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> yes komputes , I used kmail in kde3 for quite awhile , but the look and configure procedure became too spread out over too many settings/dialogs for my liking
<komputes> BluesKaj: Akonadi, Nepomuk etc...
<BluesKaj> kal ha never had a very logical configuration from my pov
<BluesKaj> err kmail
<mp2> I have used ubuntu for 2 years and now I have change to kubuntu, and I very much like it. Looks cool, better then gnome(win95).
<BluesKaj> komputes, well I don't use either of those
<komputes> Akonadi, Nepomuk, Strigi - where do these names come from and why not name them something that people can identify (like obviously, this does that, because of the name)
<BluesKaj> mp2 , it's all a matter of taste..I've run into purists of both desktops
<BluesKaj> komputes, yeah , agreed
<mp2> I don't know what you can taste in gnome
<BluesKaj> mp2 , visual tastes , ever heard of that ? :)
<BluesKaj> hmm too late
<eldowan> I have 10.10 installed, and had used network manager to setup my internet connection for my server. However, once I log the user out, the connection dies. Is there a way to disable this? If I make edit the /etc/network/interfaces file, will that work correctly?
<BluesKaj> eldowan, ethernet?
<eldowan> yes, wired ethernet
<BluesKaj> ok eldowan , this may help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<BluesKaj> eldowan, also list all IPs on your network in /etc/hosts.allow file like this : ALL:192.168.x.x
<eldowan> BluesKaj: cool. I'm familiar with the interfaces file, but I know network manager overwrites resolv.conf. I don't know if network manager also overwrites the interfaces file as well.
<eldowan> That's a great link though, thanks for that.
<BluesKaj> eldowan, remove network manager if you're going to rely on the interfaces file
<BluesKaj> it will only interfere with your settings and cause probs
<eldowan> BluesKaj: aah! thanks. I think thats exactly what I was looking for.
<BluesKaj> eldowan, network manager is only good for the complexities required by wifi settings
<eldowan> oh good grief. it really threw me for a loop until I recognized that the network died when my user logged off. :/
<BluesKaj> set the interfaces file in each pc / server on the network , eldowan
<eldowan> BluesKaj: yeah, thanks for the reminder. I guess I should have set the interfaces file before I removed the network-manager
<eldowan> aah, i'm a dumbass
<BluesKaj> eldowan, just use ifconfig to find the IPs and route find the gateway IP and you should be ok
<eldowan> BluesKaj: if i don't get disconnected. sure.
<BluesKaj> eldowan, no, you can still do it , removing nm doesn't wipe the settings in resolv.conf or interfaces
<eldowan> BluesKaj: well, ssh stopped responding, and I can't make another connection
<BluesKaj> eldowan, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eldowan> BluesKaj: I'm ssh'd in. ssh is not responding. I can't even get a shell
<marcnarc> Hi!
<BluesKaj> are you ssh'd into a local network or a remote , eldowan
<eldowan> BluesKaj: one interface, eth0. I ssh'd in.
<eldowan> oh, sorry. the server sits about an hour drive away.
<BluesKaj> oops
<marcnarc> I'd like to change the alt-tab behaviour, but all the widgets disabled in Configure->Window Behavior->TaskSwitcher?
<eldowan> BluesKaj: yep. like I said, I'm a dumbass.
<eldowan> Thanks for the help though, I do appreciate it. Tonight I'll be able to finish the setup w/ interfaces.
<BluesKaj> marcnarc, I just use the settings available in the desktop effects/all effects
<BluesKaj> eldowan, hope everything works out for you , one thing , you might have to reset the  ~/.ssh/known_hosts file ..dunno for sure with remote servers tho
<marcnarc> BluesKaj, I've tried changing those without any luck.  I'm stuck in "walk through windows" mode.
<eldowan> BluesKaj: nah, ssh shouldn't regen the keys
<BluesKaj> eldowan, ok , good luck
<marcnarc> BluesKaj: You're referring to the stuff under Desktop Effects->All Effects right?
<BluesKaj> marcnarc, yes
<marcnarc> BluesKaj: Under "Windows Management" I just have "Box Switch" selected, but alt-tab just jumps from window to window.
<FloridaGuy> what stage is 11.04 in right now.....beta....rc
<BluesKaj> marcnarc, sorry I don't know effects you're trying to achieve
<marcnarc> BluesKaj: Mainly I'm wondering why the widgets under Window Behavior->Task Switcher are disabled.
<BluesKaj> FloridaGuy, alpha 1 testing ...I'm running natty without any probs right now , except dragonplayer crashes after you close it ...that's all I've encountered so far
<marcnarc> It says "Focus policy settings limit the functionality of navigating through windows" no matter what focus policy  I select.
<FloridaGuy> BluesKaj: witch is better....update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d....... altF2    brings up command box...the i put in update-manager -d    hit enter..and nothing happens
<BluesKaj> FloridaGuy, do-release-upgrade -d , update manager is known to break stuff ,,leaves dependencies behind etc
<FloridaGuy> BluesKaj: i found update manager needs installed
<BluesKaj> FloridaGuy, no matter , open a terminal and do: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<FloridaGuy> i just did
<BluesKaj> FloridaGuy, oops I should have mentioned remove or comment with a # in fron tof any ppas in the sources.list
<BluesKaj> FloridaGuy, alt+F2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> FloridaGuy, if your install stalls or stops with errors then doi the above
 * BluesKaj shakes his head...no patience ...it's all instant gratification nowadays
<rtdos> does kmail have a preview pane option?
<marcnarc> BluesKaj: Solved!  I applied "click to focus" policy, then went back to Overview & returned to Window Behaviour.  Task Switcher widgets are now enabled.  Went back to Focus Under Mouse policy and task switcher is still good.
<marcnarc> BluesKaj: Oops, no it's not.  I thought just "Focus Strictly Under Mouse" disabled the task switcher.  Is this a change in 4.5.5?
<HandyGandy> Hey I added the beta kde ppa to my repositories a week ago. Yesterday when I upgraded a bunch of kde stuff was upgraded, when I reboot I get a drkonqi report,  no background/wallpaper no panels., no menus though ALt-F2 works.
<france1159> Hello everyone
<Tm_T> HandyGandy: have you upgraded since?
<HandyGandy> Tm_T: I've tried but there's nothing to upgrade.
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> HandyGandy: could you try to do the report with drkonqi, make sure it has three yellow stars in top right (:
<jude> I am not able to insatall ati driver in my hp laptop
<jude> I am not able to insatall ati driver in my hp laptop..............plzhelp
<jude> I am not able to insatall ati driver in my hp laptop..............plz, help
<jude> I am not able to insatall ati driver in my hp laptop..............plz, help
<jude> I am not able to insatall ati driver in my hp laptop..............plz, help
<geekosopher> jude: repeating the same message won't help
<geekosopher> tell us what is the error that you get
<divinefury> HandyGandy: do you get to the kde login screen?
<divinefury> HandyGandy: if so, could you try logging into console?
<jude> it never completes booting. it stuck up with a sentence............Battery checking.....
<jude> no
<jude> i dont get the kde login screen
<jude> after this problem i login by single usermode and
<jude> cd etc
<jude> cd X11
<jude> reset the config file
<jude> nw am able to complete the normal booting
<jude> bt the driver is not yet
<jude> Plz help me to find a solution
<absar> hi
<divinefury> jude: uhhh
<yofel> jude: you did install the driver using the hardware driver application?
<jude> yes
<jude>  i tried with that and sme steps fron ati website
<yofel> hm, as long as you don't try to install the driver from the website instead of our driver you should be fine - I don't know much about ati though...
<jude> hummmmmmm
<j2daosh> hey all. need some help getting the network manager to connect to a wpa enterprise AP.
<j2daosh> i set it up in the knetwork manager properties, but it won't even attempt to connect. where do i start troubleshooting this?
<j2daosh> guess everyone must be in the gnome side, ill try over there
<BluesKaj> j2daosh, which wifi chipset ?
<j2daosh> atheros. i got it working on the gnome side. ill reboot in a little while and try kde, it probably just kept an authentication to a network that stopped working
<BluesKaj> j2daosh, the atheros works quite well on kde and gnome afaik , but the enterprise is someting I'm not familiar with
<j2daosh> well if it works on the gnome side, it should work on the KDE side, I will try it after i reboot into KDE later
<BluesKaj> j2daosh, whynot just relogin rather than reboot
<j2daosh> because im doing system updates that will require a reboot :D
<BluesKaj> j2daosh, ok
<zucken> woolas
<PasNox> Hi all
<PasNox> i'm using a KVM and sometimes when i start the computer the desktop screen size is too small
<PasNox> generally i use 1440*900
<PasNox> and when i have problems i got 1024*768
<PasNox> so i try to go to tty1 and restart kdem / x but it still continue to don't want more size than 1024*768
<PasNox> any idea ?
<moses> can i transfer stuff to a linux laptop via usp, also whats a good pdf reader for linux?
<moses> and a good torrent progran
<moses> program
<sylion> tell me please russian channal of kubuntu
<sylion> RUSSIAN
<Pici> !ru | sylion
<ubottu> sylion: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sylion> !ru
<sylion> who can help me? i install service menu in dolphin settings, but its dont work!
<knxville> Im trying to change styles, but now im stuck with one style, and cant change..
<knxville> the taskbar at the bottom and the widgit is blackish color now..
<sylion> Hey people! Anybody can help me?
<BluesKaj> !ask | sylion
<ubottu> sylion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guest122345> how do i start up konversation minimized when i login?
<DarthFrog> guest122345:  Check "Settings" in konversation to see if it has that capability.
<hermes> .
<hermes> jus had to do it o.O'
<hermes> So what is this exactly guys, can we help support linux here in any way or how?
<maco> for kubuntu, yeah. for other distros, they have their own channels
<hermes> no, dont much care for the other distros, no worries :)
<Scunizi> I've got 80megs of stuff in /var/tmp/kdecache-mark ... can I delete it with no worries?
<Scunizi> and 95 megs in /var/cache .. can I delete that too?
<Mad_Dud> Hi guys. can you suggest app for managing and reading ebooks?
<Mad_Dud> something, which scans folder searching for new files, bookmarks...
<dendrite> hello! im trying to setup dual displays on 10.10 with the nvidia drivers correctly installed.  whenever I try to save changes to the xorg.conf file using the gui i get denied permission.  Running 'sudo nvidia-settings' doesn't help either.  Somehow on GTK this works with 10.10
<Torch> dendrite: it cannot work as a regular user, but you got that one already.
<Torch> dendrite: it should, however, work with sudo
<dendrite> it didn't
<dendrite> same response. lack of privelages.
<Torch> dendrite: what does ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf tell you?
<Torch> dendrite: who owns the file? is it writable? etc.
<dendrite> root
<dendrite> should i just trying changing the ownership for a second?
<Torch> dendrite: paste the output of that command please
<Torch> (it's just one line, you can paste it here safely)
<dendrite> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 216 2011-01-19 17:52 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Torch> dendrite: that's how it should be
<dendrite> yea definately
<Torch> dendrite: are you familiar with any shell editor? can you open the file with sudo <editor-of-your-choice> and just save it and see what happens?
<Torch> (it should definitely work)
<dendrite> yea what would you like me to see/change
<Torch> dendrite: the editor saving the file without problems
<Torch> dendrite: not making any changes, of course ;-)
<dendrite> o. so do a test save of the file? to see if i can write to it?
<Torch> dendrite: that's the plan
<dendrite> sounds good. one sec
<dendrite> yea no problems there
<Torch> dendrite: well, strange. you can just save the new config to a file in your home dir in nvidia-settings
<dendrite> ok i'll try that
<Torch> dendrite: then copy that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf with sudo
<Torch> dendrite: that should work
<dendrite> ah ok
<Torch> dendrite: backup the old file
<Torch> dendrite: before you overwrite it
<dendrite> saving xorg.conf to my home directory isn't allowed either
<dendrite> must be something with the gui
<Torch> dendrite: hmm
<dendrite> yea lol..
<dendrite> I *could* just manually edit xorg. but I need to look around to see how to setup dual monitors correctly
<Torch> wait, that tool doesn't save an xorg.conf file, does it?
<Torch> it saves an nvidia-settings rc file
<dendrite> i was pretty sure it saved a xorg.conf file
<Torch> dendrite: if you click on "save current configuration" (i assume that's what you do)
<dendrite> torch: yes that's what i do
<Torch> dendrite: you get a gtk save file dialog that suggests .nvidia-settings-rc as file name
<Torch> dendrite: that's nothing to do with xorg.conf. that's for running the nvidia-settings tool at login
<dendrite> hm. i'm not getting anything with nvidia-settings.rc
<Torch> dendrite: ah, and there's "safe to X configuration file" under "x server display configuration"
<Torch> dendrite: did you try that one?
<Torch> dendrite: so you're actually trying that one?
<dendrite> but i am able to see a preview of the xorg.conf file before i actually save it. I copied that to my clipboard and I'm just gonna to put in xorg with an editor
<dendrite> yes i tried that one
<Torch> dendrite: and then it complains it needs privileges?
<Torch> dendrite: and asks for a password?
<dendrite> no it just says it couldn't parse the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file or "/home/$USER/xorg.conf"
<Torch> dendrite: hmm, aha
<dendrite> gonna restart X. i think i got it brb
<hmmmz> i need a bit of help or if someone can tell me if its not possible with this distro..im trying to install ubuntu server 10.10 from a usb stick but the installation halts saying it cant find the cd..any ideas how to fix this or should i give up now and try a diffrent distro ??
<dendrite> Torch: well it worked. copying the preview xorg.conf file into a new xorg.conf (after backing up original) seems to be working. now i have dual monitors yay!
<Torch> dendrite: very good.
<dendrite> just wish i didn't have to do all that.  using the gui should be able to work as in gnome under 10.10
<Torch> dendrite: blame nvidia, not KDE
<dendrite> yea.
<Torch> dendrite: and you're right, of course.
<Torch> dendrite: it absolutely should work
#kubuntu 2011-01-20
<jaafar> hi folks.  Since I upgraded to 10.10 my taskbar has been half black background, half gray.  Transition point occurs midway through one of the task buttons, maybe 60% of the way from the left side of the screen.  Is this by design? It looks strange.
<Guest73042> say me please russian kubuntu channel
<Guest73042> who can help me? I have some problems with plasmoids, servicemenus, kdm themes and splashscreens
<Guest73042> anybody home? ^)
<jaafar> Gues73042: perhaps it would be best to post a specific question.  Then people who know may answer.
<jaafar> make that "Guest73042"
<Guest73042> i cant install servicemenus, splashscreens, kde themes, plasmoids. I click "install" and a button "delete" but the list is nothing new there.
<gsteinert> evening all. ive been having a problem with my 10.10 install. it seems that every time i try to interact with a kde program, the X server jumps to 100% CPU usage and interaction is VERY slow
<gsteinert> using oprofile, i have discovered that this seems to be due to the nvidia driver i have installed (i shall check fro  verion in a moment)
<gsteinert> i had this issue in 10.04 and it made me downgrade back to 9.10, but its only just presented itself thsi badly
<gsteinert> gnome programs and chromium work absolutely fine
<gsteinert> anyone experiencing similar problems?
<junfan> Anyone know how to get multiple icon rows in the plasma panel? I've seen screenshots not using a launcher to do it and found  mail list messages with people saying it works, but for the life of me can't figure it out.
<FloridaGuy>  i did ( do-release-upgrade -d )   there at the end it said 26 package need remove... to continue ( Y ) ( N ) or ( D ) for details...so i hit ( D ) to see what packages were being removed..and it wouldent let me get back to press ( Y ) to continue...so now if i do (do-release-upgrade -d ) i get no new release found...so its not leting me finsh the job...and sudo apt-get upgrade...finds nothing.....so i do i make it finsh the job....??
<FloridaGuy> i did ( do-release-upgrade -d )   there at the end it said 26 package need remove... to continue ( Y ) ( N ) or ( D ) for details...so i hit ( D ) to see what packages were being removed..and it wouldent let me get back to press ( Y ) to continue...so now if i do (do-release-upgrade -d ) i get no new release found...so its not leting me finsh the job...and sudo apt-get upgrade...finds nothing.....so i do i make it finsh the job....??
<jf_> hi
<jf_> on booting kubuntu I get 'failed to load i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled on boot', and until kdm starts, it stays in text mode
<jf_> I'm on 10.10 and it's a thinkpad t510 with an nvidia quadro card
<jf_> could I get it to do a graphical boot?
<e_t_> jf_: Check this out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/651104
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 651104 in linux (Ubuntu) "intel graphics turbo disabled" [Undecided,New]
<e_t_> There's a partial solution in the comments toward the end. It worked for me.
<jf_> thanks very much!
<cato37> hello. is there a way to change rekonq so that there is a separate address and search bar?
<cato37> !rekonq
<abbyschuto> grr wifi on xfce is giving me fits
<abbyschuto> ok older laptop w/ a 43xx brodcom internal wifi card. any suggestions?
<abbyschuto> ok what rots my soxs is some of the manpages are so out of date.
<jf_> hi, I'm trying to access a windows share via smb:// in dolphin, but it asks for a username and password, the shares are set to not be password protected though (and can work fine from a windows computer), if I mount it with 'mount -t cifs' it also asks for a password but I can just enter anything and it mounts
<jf_> how can I get smb:// to work in dolphin? if I don't enter anything the dialog just pops up again
<abbyschuto> god i  can remember back in the 90's when the linux irc chans were active. Crap load of people and no one is home
<Spaztic_One> when changing the background, some of the effects on the widgets (kde micro blog) still have the effects from the stock background ethais. How can I either change them or get rid of them entirely?
<seawing> I am running 9.04 64 and have run out of room on my hard drive while downloading something.  When I got the noticce I deleted some unesisary items and noticed that no mater how much I deleted, it still said I had 0% space left.  I restarted and now I can't log in.  I can view my files using a live disk, but I can't even log in in safe mode.  can anyone help?
<seawing> Am I logged in correctly? hello?
<Spaztic_One> You're here
<Spaztic_One> Just not a great many people here (actively) and if nobody knows the answer, then nobody is likely to say anything.
<seawing> thank you. I'll check back later. :)
<ggeorgy> hi  :)
<ggeorgy> do you know a way to increase volume in a video file ???
<ggeorgy> like this http://www.coolutils.com/blog/increase-volume-in-video-files/ but is for windows
<ggeorgy> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ggeorgy> can you help me with my problem???
<ggeorgy> i have some video for my phone but the sound is too low
<ggeorgy> can you reply to my question??please
<ggeorgy> ???????????????????????????????????
<ggeorgy> ???
<ggeorgy> ??
<ggeorgy> ?
<ggeorgy>  :(
<xgalactiaboyx> i have a computer with 480mb of ram, 20g hard drive with onboard graphics, not a graphics card and a pentium 4 processor, will Kubuntu 10.10 run properly on my system?
<valorie> xgalactiaboyx: there is one sure way to find out
<valorie> burn a liveCD and try it out
<valorie> if you like it, install it
<valorie> if not, you're out the time to download and burn to a CD or USB stick
<xgalactiaboyx> well the reason I am asking is I am tires of switchin operating systems to find this stuff out, i am almost fed up with it! lol I have linux mint 9 and the help forums are terrible and extremely rude, i love ubuntu and kubuntu and the help forums are awesome, but i was just wondering if that at least met the mimimum system requrements for kubuntu
<valorie> I'm sure the 10.10 page on kubuntu.org has that information
<valorie> I don't know off the top of my head
<xgalactiaboyx> i am looking but i cannot find it anywhere
<valorie> but on the other hand, the minimum requirements might not be "good" for you
<valorie> that's rather subjective
<starkiller> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<starkiller> hackers
<valorie> hmmm, I don't really see a minimum requirement anywhere
<valorie> how old is your computer, and what is mint 9 based on?
<valorie> I know it's an older ubuntu
<xgalactiaboyx> Linux Mint 9 is Based on Ubuntu
<xgalactiaboyx> umm give me a sec and ill find what version
<valorie> if it's 10.04, and your computer is less than 5 years old, I can't see why you wouldn't be able to upgrade
<valorie> right, I knew it was based on ubuntu
<starkiller> hii
<xgalactiaboyx> Linux Mint 9 is based off of Ubuntu Lucid Lynx
<valorie> ok, that's 10.04
<valorie> and if you are running fine now, you should be good
<xgalactiaboyx> well i guess i am coning to Ubuntu then I will see the ubuntu help forums here in a few minutes when it is installed
<xgalactiaboyx> haha thank you so much for you help
<valorie> but as I say, doesn't take you more than a few mins to burn a CD or USB key
<xgalactiaboyx> see this place is soo much better than linux mint
<valorie> and be sure
<valorie> :-)
<xgalactiaboyx> BE PROUD UBUNTU USERS, YOU ARE THE BEST!
<valorie> we like it here!
<valorie> and we try to make it friendly and helpful
<xgalactiaboyx> and what a wonderful job you do
<valorie> heh -- I'm the least technical person here, I think
<xgalactiaboyx> haha
<valorie> !minimum
<xgalactiaboyx> hehe well thanks im off to intall ubuntu now
<valorie> too bad, our bot knows lots that I don't....
<Hedron> Hi everybody, I have a problem with KMail
<Hedron> whenever I copy-paste something with it, I get html code instead of the text I selected
<Hedron> is there a way to fix this
<valorie> sheesh!
<GenCustard> hello all, just installed LAMP .. is there an equivalent to IIS for Apache server or the fact I'm not on Ubuntu server limits my server to running just one website?
<valorie> GenCustard: (love the nick, btw) - sounds like #httpd might have your answers
<valorie> since no one here is answering
<valorie> this is a rather slow time in this chan
<Kolia> GenCustard: what? no it should not limit anything
<ryrych> good morning :)
<ryrych> have you experienced freezes using Akregator with WekKit Kpart?
<ubuntu> hi, I just booted kubuntu live from a usb stick on my notebook, but the wireless doesn't work, what can I do?
<jtheuer__> ask google if your driver should be supported. then, check if the hardware is enabled (kill switch, bios, ..)
<ubuntu> I have 07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)
<ubuntu> 07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)
<jtheuer__> i'm not google
<ubuntu_> hello
<jtheuer__> and, I guess that is an ethernet card, not a wifi
<ubuntu> might be
<ubuntu> where do I see which wifi card I have/
<jtheuer__> then, plug-in a cable
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> I have a cable pkugged in now
<ubuntu> hi, I just booted kubuntu live from a usb stick on my notebook, but the wireless doesn't work, what can I do?
<alan__> hi all, i'm a newbie with Ubuntu, but getting to like it
<HandyGandy> Hey now that I got kde to work, my desktop  seems to either go to sleep or hibernate if I leave it alone enough. How do I stop that?
<morticum> hi, is there any way to set the number of lines scrolled by the TOUCHPAD
<morticum> (not the mouse)
<morticum> the settings between the mouse scroll wheel and the touchpad appear to be independent
<morticum> which wouldn't be so odd if there were independent settings for the touchpad...but I can't find any. I can't even find anything in synclient.
<groots> thanks for yours congratulations
<groots> but i'm many questions for you
<groots> can i receive answers to you?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santhust> hi
<freinhard> usb-creator-kde can't handle non-ubuntu liveCDs?
<BluesKaj> freinhard, pls explian in more detail
<freinhard> start usb-creator-kde, click on the button for adding iso images, choose some opensuse image, nothing happens, no warning no error no nothing
<rork> freinhard: that is correct
<rork> freinhard: you can use unetbootin for opensuse, it's available in the repositories
<freinhard> anyways, some errormessage would be nice
 * freinhard goes reporting a bug
<BluesKaj> freinhard, from the description ,usb-creator-kde is for creating a startup disk : "Startup Disk Creator converts a USB key or SD card into a volume from which you can start up and run Ubuntu." , obviously not meant to run opensuse
<freinhard> BluesKaj: failing silently is bad practise anyways
<freinhard> besides, i guess usb-creator-kde does the same as dd=some.iso of=/dev/sd<xyz> + some magic and there i can't see, why it's limited to *buntu images
<BluesKaj> freinhard, the description also says "The program also works for Debian, or any other Debian-based OS for which you have a CD or .iso image.
<BluesKaj> so opensuse isn't gonna work :)
<freinhard> BluesKaj: i don't care if it's ever gonna work, but i care about that nonexistent message telling me that it's never gonna work
<BluesKaj> freinhard, well, reading about an application to find out how and what it will work with is probly good practice too.
<eldowan> I've installed kubuntu 10.10 on a machine at home, and really dislike kde4. I've ben using kde3.5 for years and it fits my workflow nicely. Is there a way to install kde3 in my 10.10 install, hopefully alongside kde4 so I have access to the newer apps as well, if need be?
<BluesKaj> !kde3 | eldowan
<ubottu> eldowan: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Karmic and above do not include KDE3, but a remix install CD can be obtained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic (or .../Lucid, etc.). This is not officially supported. Support, instructions, and ways to contribute can be found on the wikipage.
<eldowan> Thanks BluesKaj, I'll check that out, and if that's not what I'm after I may see if someone maintains a version of kde3 that will install parallel to 4.
<BluesKaj> eldowan, my experience with the earlier kde4 versions was disappointing , but after 4.3 the apps are much more stable except for kontact /kmail  it's a mess , still ..so I dumped it
<eldowan> I installed 10 here, and also tried debian squeeze, hoping it was just kubuntu's flavor of kde. I dislike the fundamental operating methods of the new kde. Maybe I just need a few months to figure it out, but it doesn't seem nearly as customizable as 3
<BluesKaj> eldowan, right ..one can always check out the #kde channel ...they aren't biased agiinst kde3 users :)
<eldowan> heh. true
<eldowan> Thanks for the tips and help though. although I am slow to get with the changes, it's nice to see someone helping.
<BluesKaj> eldowan, the work environment is too important to experiment with changes , but kde4 is definitely mature enough for now (other than kmail IMO)
<BluesKaj> err to use now ..getting ahead of myself
<BluesKaj> hmm I just updated on natty and openoffice is bring removed in favour of libreoffice , not that I use office suites much , but it's an interesting development nontheless
<rtdos> how do i totally remove and purge the gnome / ubuntu desktop ? i checked kpackagekit and synaptic and even ran "sudo apt-get remove --purge" for gnome-desktop environment and ubuntu-desktop and i still have gnome / ubuntu installed (but the system says I do not)?
<rork> !purekde | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rork> ubuntu-desktop is a !metapackage, its dependencies aren't removed when you remove it
<rtdos> rork: it only lists upto ubuntu 9.10 - will it work with 10.10 ?
<rork> rtdos: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde feel free to add them to the wiki ;)
<rtdos> thanks, rork. :)
<rtdos> i was about ready to try the 9.10 but this looks much safer. :)
<rtdos> ahox, rork, i see what might've happened: when i pasted the first one to remove 'ubuntu' it said that i have broken packages. how do i find out which ones or fix them?
<rork> rtdos: `sudo apt-get check` should do the job
<rtdos> rork: this is what was returned: Reading package lists... Done - Building dependency tree        - Reading state information... Done -
<rork> rtdos: "check is a diagnostic tool; it updates the package cache and checks for broken dependencies." It should be ok then.
<rtdos> rork: so i shouldn't be too concerned about these messages: http://pastebin.com/tfv0rpa8 ?
<rork> rtdos: you don't HAVE broken packages, some packages are not going to be installed because they have conflicting dependencies, which apt-get command are you using?
<rtdos> fromt the link you sent me? the first one: which shows 'sudo apt-get remove'
<rtdos> rork: i'm sure this is a dumb question but what does the 'build-dep' switch do when using 'sudo apt-get' ?
<rork> rtdos: build-dep causes apt-get to install/remove packages in an attempt to satisfy the build dependencies for a source package. see `man apt-get`
<Pici> rtdos: It downloads and installs the packages that were needed to compile the source for the package.
<voicu> hello, how can I have 2 separate logins in kubuntu? I made X start with 1 screen for each monitor but how can I run 2 kdms, each with a different keyboard+mouse?
<rork> As to the unmet dependencies I have no idea, maybe someone else knows
<voicu> just so it's clear, I want the logins to be simultaneous
<rtdos> ok thanks rork (and Pici)
<genii-around> !multiseat
<genii-around> Hm
<BluesKaj> rtdos, unmet dependencies can be fixed by using the recovery kernel to boot in , then you'll get a dialog with "fix broken packages " option in the list , choose that , then after the fix is done reboot normally or startx
<genii-around> voicu: I haven't tried this lately myself, but you may want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<rtdos> ok i'll try that, thanks BluesKaj - the reason I was asking is that i still have ubuntu / gnome desktop(s) on my system even though kpackagekit and synaptic (and sudo apt-get) all say i do not.
<voicu> genii-around: hmm, i'll try, thanks
<BluesKaj> rtdos, synaptic can do the same thing as the recovery procedure , I beleive it's under edit in synaptic /fix broken packages
<rtdos> OK
<BajK_> yeah, so I managed to increase my mom's pc speed and responsiveness by a factor of 4 :)
<BajK_> what I did was: Disabled tty3 through tty6, mounted /tmp to tmpfs, disabled nepomuk and strigi, and: PRELINK
<BajK_> now even her pc rocks
<BajK_> and I upgraded her 4.5.5 to 4.6 RC 2 and added the bleeding edge X ppa with the most recent drivers
<m_tadeu> hi...my amarok crashed but drkonqui can't find the debug symbols
<kklimonda> hey, are there daily natty images for kubuntu?
<rtdos> is there a way to re-install kubuntu and or KDE with all apps kubuntu comes with? "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop" and "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-full" doesn't seem to reinstall the default kubuntu apps.
<BluesKaj> rtdos, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rtdos> OK
<rork> !daily kklimonda
<rork> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<kklimonda> rork: thanks, I had to find http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ by browsing the folder tree :)
<rork> yes, kubuntu images aren't listed there either
<rork> * on the link I gave
<pulaski> Hello, I recently upgraded from kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 on my amd64 runnig kde 4.5.95 and power management appears broken. After my box goes to 'sleep" I can no longer bring it back by pressing any key or a click of the mouse. I have to reboot. I asked about this over in #kde and a person there told me its probably related to the kubuntu update. Has anyone else experienced something similar after updating to 10.10?
<vanguard> I have 10.10 installed directly and my iMac suspends fine
<Peace-> pulaski: ok it's a note bug
<Peace-> pulaski: are your there ?
<Peace-> i have the fix :D
<pulaski> Peace-: yes thanks for responding
<pulaski> Peace-: fix :D?
<Peace-> pulaski: is this ? http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/nm_disabled.png?w=319&h=119
<Peace-> pulaski: i mean your problem?
<Peace-> pulaski: oh sorry it's the power
<pulaski> Peace-: Thanks for the link I'll check it out.
<Peace-> i have read network
<Peace-> pulaski: nope man it's not your problem
<Peace-> pulaski: i gues it's a kernel problem that you have
<Peace-> you know upgrading kernel you got a bad one that doesn't handle the acpi well for your computer
<Peace-> i gues you have to try some options on the kernel like nolapic
<Peace-> no acpi
<Peace-> and so on
<pulaski> Peace-: Thanks for your suggestions. I'm not a very sophisticated user. I do regular updates though. Do you think others are working on this problem and regular updates will fix it?
<Peace-> pulaski: i guess.. no i had this problem some years ago... and to see the fix i had to write on launchpad...
<Peace-> pulaski: anyway i guess youcan fix by yourself
<Peace-> beacuse with some option on the kernel you can get the stuff
<Peace-> i mean you have to modify grub.cfg...
<Peace-> pulaski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=menuf6.1.png
<Peace-> pulaski: it's somethign like that
<pulaski> Peace-: Thanks for the link. I don't know what nolapic is but I think grub will let me select kernels. I'll check out the new link, thanks again.
<Peace-> pulaski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Peace-> pulaski: if you look down there is the screen for the grub story
<pulaski> Peace-: Got it, thanks.
<eMyller> hello
<eMyller> i have a bass here and i wanna plug it into my kubuntu box
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> xD
<eMyller> how can i redirect audio input (mic) directly to output?
<Peace-> i guess with jack ?
<Peace-> !jack
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> xD sorry but well it's not my area
<eMyller> p2, normal microphone input
<Peace-> eMyller: you got 10.10 ?
<Peace-> eMyller: kubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<eMyller> Peace-: sorry. yea, 10.10
<Spaztic_One> I have a couple problems with kubuntu, one is that if I tell my laptop to suspend to ram, it freezes just before it enters the low power state. I have to suspend to disk to get it to enter low power, but upon resuming, there are various graphical artifacts on some things, like the slide bar for the kde micro blog.
<Peace-> eMyller: mm you want connect the mic to kubuntu , then use your bass  and record via mic ?
<seawing_> I am running 9.04 64 and have run out of room on my hard drive while downloading something.  When I got the noticce I deleted some unesisary items and noticed that no mater how much I deleted, it still said I had 0% space left.  I restarted and now I can't log in.  I can view my files using a live disk, but I can't even log in in safe mode.  can anyone help?
<eMyller> Peace-: no, i just want the audio input to go directly to output
<eMyller> the bass is connected to the mic port
<Peace-> eMyller: so the audio from your bas on the speaker of pc?
<Peace-> eMyller: oh ok
<Peace-> i got it
<eMyller> yep
<Peace-> mm i guess you need advanced stuff like jack jackd
<eMyller> i have it
<eMyller> but i can't make it work
<Peace-> eMyller: mm have you started jackd ?
<eMyller> every audio is now processed by PA, but i can't handle it
<eMyller> yes
<Peace-> eMyller: ok so
<Peace-> there are 2 options i guess
<Peace-> or remove pulse...
<Peace-> or use a gtk stuff
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> which one ?
<Peace-> eMyller: to remove or install the gtk stuff read this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<eMyller> gstreamer?
<eMyller> reading...
<Peace-> eMyller: nome
<Peace-> nope
<Spaztic_One> seawing_: Curious, how big is your drive, and have you tried removing the file you were downloading? (I assume it never finished?)
<seawing_> hmm...I did not tru to delet that file, I deleted some other files that I had backed up to free space.  I will try that though.
<eMyller> Peace-: that worked, thanks! :D
<Peace-> eMyller: what?
<Spaztic_One> seawing_: did the file finish, or did it stop before it could?
<eMyller> Peace-: using alsa only
<eMyller> (removing PA)
<Peace-> eMyller: heheheh i hate pulse :D that is my blog
<seawing_> it did not finnish.  it was a bit torrent
<seawing_> I think I have 147gigs on that partition
<eMyller> Peace-: thanks for the info :)
<Peace-> :)
<Spaztic_One> seawing_: Ah, didn't know ou were using torrent, thought it was just a regular ftp download or something. There were two reasons why I suggested deleting that one, one is that (assuming ftp moreso than torrent) the file wouldn't have finished, and so it wouldn't have the [end of file] marker, which could cause some problems. the other reason is that it was the last thing you did before your computer got screwy.
<seawing_> yes, I agree that that had something to do with it.  I seem to remember something like this happening years ago, but I dont remember what the solution was.  I think it has something to do with x.
<seawing_> I am due for an upgrade, but wasn't really ready to do that yet
<Spaztic_One> seawing_: any particular reason why not?
<Spaztic_One> brb
<seawing_> well, actually I am in the middle of a project where I am using phatch files to modify images that are coming to me from a client.  I recently upgraded my laptop and the newer version of phatch will not read the older version files.  I wanted to finish the project first rather than redoing all of the phatch files in the new format.
<Spaztic_One> ah
<seawing_> also, I am waiting for a friend to help me with a vbox instalization but that isn.t as critical.  Perhaps this is forcing my hand though.  less time fixing a borken machine
<seawing_> actually, you made me think.  It may not have been the torrent that was the final straw.  it could have been any small little file downloaded into the tmp directory or something.
<seawing_> ok, one question, if I go ahead and put in the 10.10 cd and do an upgrade, is there any reason that I may run into trouble because of the full HD?  I did delete a couple gigs I think, but it was not showing that I did before I shut it down and couldn't log in again.
<eMyller> Peace-: lol, too much noise :|
<Peace-> eMyller: mm
<Peace-> eMyller: bad mic?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> eMyller: put less mic boost
<eMyller> it's on 0
<Peace-> eMyller: in capture try to set lower volume
<eMyller> Peace-: a bit cleaner...
<eMyller> i think i'll have to buy some hardware :|
<Peace-> eMyller: mm wait ..
<Peace-> eMyller: set well the volume... of capture could be that
<Peace-> eMyller: on konsole type
<Peace-> eMyller: alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> and try to set volumes
<eMyller> Peace-: kmix already gives me that; weird, mic volume doesn't count in the result
<Peace-> mm you have not the mic volume ?
<Peace-> ah ok understood
<Peace-> eMyller: i guess is capture you have to set
<Peace-> not the mic volume
<Peace-> i have a mic (1 uero ) and if i don't set well caputre i got a lots of noise
<Peace-> capture
<eMyller> Peace-: oh, the capture channel wasn't visible
<eMyller> now it is
<eMyller> tweaking...
<eMyller> Peace-: much cleaner :D
<Peace-> eMyller: :)
<eMyller> thanks again.
<Peace-> bye man
<Peace-> i have to go
<eMyller> cya :)
<GHH> If i remove kdm then will it be any harm?
<GHH> i want to remove it because i like to login konsole user and password prompt
<genii-around> GHH: You'll just need to issue: startx   after you login from console
<GHH> yeah that is it i need
<GHH> So for this i need to remove kdm?
<GHH> genii-around,
<GHH> I do not want GUI login interface
<tsimpson> GHH: if you just want to disable KDM, you can just edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and put anything other than "/usr/bin/kdm" in there
<GHH> tsimpson, But is it not safe removing kdm (Space)?
<tsimpson> it's safe enough, you just won't have KDM installed and will have to start X and KDE manually
<GHH> tsimpson, Its mean that it wont ask only the user and password with GUI interface because i need to type startx for Desktop... right?
<rtdos> 2 questions: how do i play dvd's in kubuntu and how do i set java (from sun) as default instead of openjava ?
<tsimpson> yes, you'll login at the text terminal and then start X manually
<GHH> tsimpson, Thanks
<pimeja_> i have old laptop that does not support boot from usb, CD with old ubuntu and I want to install newer ubuntu on the laptop
<GHH> tsimpson, 1 more question
<pimeja_> for this i burn new kubuntu on usb. How would I directly boot from live CD to usb? is it possible?
<tsimpson> rtdos: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs for DVDs. for java, once you install sun-java6-plugin, use "sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun"
<GHH> tsimpson, If i Edit menu (kmenuedit) and run remastersys tool for backup(Live cd purpose) then Will it save also the edited menu?
<rtdos> thanks tsimpson.
<tsimpson> GHH: when you edit the menu the changes are saved in your home directory, so as long as it backs-up your home directory it will be saved
<GHH> tsimpson, Will it be system-wide? I mean for all user account?
<tsimpson> no, only for your user
<genii-around> GHH: Apologies on lag, work required me for an extended period. I am glad to see you have found other help.
<GHH> tsimpson, Is there anyway working with menu for creating a live cd (ISO) so that it become default menu for all user account?
<GHH> genii-around, np
<tsimpson> GHH: you can create custom live CDs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but editing the default menus is more complex
<tsimpson> there is usually only one user on the live CD anyway
<GHH> tsimpson, I done that
<GHH> tsimpson, Just i need the menu edit only
<tsimpson> if you edit the menu for the default user on the live CD, then you don't need to edit the system files
<GHH> tsimpson, I have 200-300 GUI and command line software/tools in folder and Just i need to add this folder to the menu so that i/users can click directly to execute
<Kor03d> Huloall
<seawing> So here is the weird thing, I have been locked out of kde when my disk ran out of room.  I log in with a live cd and delete several gigs of stuff.  then I click on properties for my home partition and it says that there are 0 B free of 168 gigs where I use to have 176 gigs.  it is like the partition is shrinking when I delet things.
<seawing> oh, then when it calculates the size it says 165.2 gigs.  Should I ignore this when I go to install 10.10 and it asks if I have at least 2.6 gigs of free space?
<tsimpson> seawing: you don't need to "install" 10.10, you can just upgrade with the package manager
<seawing> that is true, in my experience things go better with a fresh install, especially since I am upgrading from 9.04
<tsimpson> if you're doing a fresh install, then everything on the partition will be wiped anyway
<seawing> there is an option to keep the home directory. or at least there use to be.
<seawing> That is what I did when I recently upgraded my laptop
<tsimpson> there's an option to not format, which is why a lot of people have separate /home partitions
<seawing> right
<tsimpson> if you have a separate /home, then it doesn't matter (for the installer) how much space is there, only on the root partition
<tsimpson> or wherever /usr is mostly
<seawing> ohhhhh...right
<seawing> so no problem
<seawing> here is the thing I just discovered, when I calculate just my home directory it says it only has 48.3 gigs but when I highlight all of the directories from bin to var, that is when it says 165 gigs.  is there a temp file that could be overloaded or something?
<vanguard> there should be some program that shows you the sizes graphically
<vanguard> like Disk Inventory X on osx, I'll look for it
<Space_Man> maybe your wastebin/trashcan is full
<vanguard> seawing: fsview it is
<seawing> I am viewing the HD from a live disk.  is fsview a shell command or...
<kyubutsu> thats why i prefer to use shift+delete
<seawing> I do usually too.
<kyubutsu> multiple trash bin issue gotta go  >:(
<seawing> it really becomes an issue when you are trashing stuff on removeable media and dont realize that a trash bit is being filled there.
<kyubutsu> also found it useful to be root when deleting all that extra garbage
<seawing> I have to be from the live disk
<kyubutsu> but in some instances even then i still had wierd issues where files still remained undeleted
<kyubutsu> so, i backup everything dear to me, and plow thru everything on fresh install..
<kyubutsu> end
<seawing> I really don't want to upgrade yet but it looks like that is the simplest solution
<kyubutsu> obviously the problem can be worsen by a)multi-boot b)size of data to backup , for example..
<seawing> I have everything backed up.  I guess i will go for it.
<kyubutsu> godspeed
<seawing> do I want to unmount the partitions?
<kyubutsu> sure
<kyubutsu> leave it like no ones coming home
<kyubutsu> :-P
<BajK> hm every secondth appointment from google calendar is not in my kde calendar
<seawing> is ext 3 or ext4 beter?
<maco> ext3 has more years of testing and stability behind it, ext4 has more speed
<maco> "better" is based on which is more important to you
<seawing> I see.
<kyubutsu> to me its like the 32 vs 64 debate..  i say go ext4
<seawing> I'n runing 64 so why not
<kyubutsu> which is the default as far as i can tell
<kyubutsu> so there, 64 and ext4, nothing wrong with that
<kyubutsu> thats what am running
<alessandro> Ciao
<seawing> I did a fresh install from a live disk and it won't let me log in.  Is there a way to check a password, or do I need to start over?
<vanguard> hmm, I guess you can somehow reset the password with a life CD
<Murchadh> seawing: http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/howto-recover-root-password_54.html
<genii-around> yes, eg: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && chroot /mnt                  then: passwd <username>        and exit, etc
<seawing> thanks
<genii-around> seawing: Use of course the correct hard drive designation, sda1 was an example here
<rtdos> how do i change the screen resolution from the command line?
<genii-around> rtdos: Basically: sudo xrandr -s HxV       where H is horizontal pixels and V is vertical pixels
<rtdos> thx
<rtdos> is there a way to launch Akregator minimized (in the system tray) ?
<luis_> hello guys good afternoon to you all i like to ask for your help to install the newest version of wine, i do need it to make work some web page correctly i have kubuntu-8.04 and i got this: http://pastebin.com/HYFCPYZw
<luis_> so no one knows or everybody is bussy?
<luis_> help me please
<ieroglif> luis_, again - what is proplem?
<ieroglif> problem
<ieroglif> i connected after quir question
<luis_> ok
<Space_Man> [23:22] <luis_> hello guys good afternoon to you all i like to ask for your help to install the newest version of wine, i do need it to make work some web page correctly i have kubuntu-8.04 and i got this: http://pastebin.com/HYFCPYZw
<luis_> let me refres
<luis_> thats the on
<luis_> txs SPACEMAN
#kubuntu 2011-01-21
<moses> whats the best pdf viewer to install?
<DarkriftX> moses: there should be one installed
<DarkriftX> okular
<moses> there is
<moses> i love this OS
<moses> crazy
<ana_> oi
<rtdos> is there a way to launch Akregator minimized (in the system tray) ?
<ussher_> in KDE3 the taskbar at the bottom had a > that if you clicked it would suck the bottom screen navigation back into the >.  What is that called? and does KDE4 have this too?
<luis_> hello guys can somebody help in here i am trying to open this links:
<luis_> Installing Wine:
<luis_> Once you have added the WineHQ PPA Repository, you are ready to install.
<luis_> To get the most recent Wine 1.3 beta, click this link to install the wine1.3 package.
<luis_> To install the older, stable Wine 1.2 version, click this link to install the wine1.2 package.
<FloodBotK1> luis_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luis_> and i get error
<luis_> Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.
<luis_> can you help me please???
<luis_> ok let me try again
<luis_> i am tryin to get wine 1.3 i need it to install IE because there's this webpage that works only with it, i already did this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa i did it for kubuntu hardy and once i did that i think i need to get wine fro here: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb  but whenever i click on those links i get this: Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program. is there
<luis_> someone here that can help me to fix this so i can get the latest wine please???
<FloodBotK1> luis_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luis_> i aM NOT
<luis_> just read
<luis_> so anyone in here that know how can i fix this ???
<luis_> ???
<luis_> :O
<valorie> luis, isn't wine in your package search?
<valorie> it's always better to use your distro tools
<valorie> also, just ignore floodbot, he's just a stupid bot
<valorie> also, can't you just change your browser to look like IE for the stupid website?
<valorie> opera, at least, used to be able to do this easily
<valorie> final question: why are you using such an old version of kubuntu?
<dan_____> Hello
<dan_____> I have a kubuntu machine using full-disk encryption
<dan_____> and I can't seem to access the GRUB menu on startup
<dan_____> no matter what key i press
<dan_____> any ideas?
<valorie> !grup
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<luis_> hey valorie
<luis_> sorry
<luis_> i am still looking for a solution
<luis_> yes it is but like i am explaining
<luis_> i do need the latest
<luis_> and i did follow what i place up there
<luis_> but some reason the system is not updating so i can get the latest wine
<dan_____> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> Hardy is immensely old
<luis_> yes
<luis_> like my pc
<valorie> ah
<luis_> i cannot use the latest kubuntu becauise my computer can't handle them
<valorie> might be easier to use a lighter desktop and more up-to-date kernel though
<luis_> to heavy for my little procesor
<luis_> and with hardy works just fine
<valorie> maybe xubuntu?
<luis_> no
<valorie> ok
<luis_> is bad
<luis_> and by the way
<valorie> not sure you can use new wine with old kubuntu
<luis_> i also try that
<luis_> the newest
<luis_> still can run properly on my pc
<luis_> so is there anyother way to use
<luis_> ok maybe you can help me
<valorie> alrighty
<luis_> here is the problem
<valorie> I don't think I have that expertise
<luis_> i work selling insurance
<valorie> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<luis_> we at the company have this webpage
<valorie> hmmm
<luis_> but it won't work with firefox
<valorie> so you shouldn't be in firefox
<luis_> only with IE
<valorie> you should be in your desktop
<valorie> when you doubleclick that file
<luis_> and i found a way to work it out
<luis_> but it does ask for the latest wine
<valorie> ok
<luis_> that's why i am trying to isntall thelatest
<luis_> there's this page that provides support so the latest wine can be installed in kubuntu hardy: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<luis_> and i did all that just fine
<luis_> so when you do that the repositories suppose to be up to date on that specific software but in this case is not happening
<luis_> i got no errors at all is just not updating
<luis_> porperly
<luis_> and also i am trying to get the latest in here: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<valorie> OK, there are two ways to add software
<luis_> but whenever i click on the link that is to ment to get wine1.3 i get this: Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.
<valorie> one is within your distro, by using the repositories
<luis_> wich is the one i did rioght?
<valorie> the other is using debs -- do not confuse the two
<valorie> you don't use debs with repositories
<luis_> debs is to do it manually right?
<luis_> you get the tar file and compile it right?
<valorie> yes, and you should only do that if the first method fails
<valorie> it isn't clear to me that you have finished the first
<valorie> first you add the repository, then you "apt-get update"
<luis_> i did that
<luis_> once you do that
<valorie> then apt-get install wine
<luis_> if you open adept manager you suppose to have the latest right?
<valorie> if you update adept, sure
<luis_> but it is not there
<valorie> I've not really ever used adept
<luis_> still the old wine
<dan_____> the only GUI for GRUB2 configuration right now is the gnome startupmanager?
<valorie> apt is one system, adept is another
<maco> valorie: not really
<luis_> i get wine1.2.1 instead of wine1.3 not even wine1.2.2
<valorie> if you updated apt, that doesn't necessarily update adept
<maco> valorie: adept is an apt frontend, just like kpackagekit, iirc
<valorie> ok
<maco> (or synapic, or ubuntu software center, etc, etc)
<valorie> maco is much more knowledgeable than I am
<maco> i never used adept though. was a gnome user back when that was the thing to use
<luis_> so maco can you help me please
<luis_> i can use any of them
<maco> ahhhh apturl right
<maco> hang on....
<luis_> but nor one or the other is working to install the latest wine
<maco> install apturl-kde
<maco> might need to restart firefox
<luis_> me?
<maco> yes
<maco> hmm its that firefox doesnt know about the apturl stuff for kde, only for gnome (*sigh*)
<luis_> ok
<maco> does it ask what program to use to install the stuff from apt:// protocol?
<maco> if so, /usr/bin/apturl-kde
<luis_> well terminal says: couldn't find any package whose name or description matched apturl-kde
<claydoh> imo attempting to run IE in wine is a thankless and nervewracking task
<maco> now thats odd
<claydoh> http://www.playonlinux.com is the closest to an easy way to do it
<maco> you're not using something more than 2 years old are you?
<maco> oooh you are. hardy
<luis_> yes
<luis_> what about this playonlinux? does that does the same as IE?
<maco> there may be someone doing wine backports for hardy, but the apt:// thing the website was having you do is exactly teh same as using the package manager
<luis_> so in other words
<luis_> i am stuck
<maco> so if 1.2.1 is all its offering, thats it for the official repos, though you can try the hardy-backports repo in the software sources settings
<luis_> and no way that i can do it
<maco> no thats not true
<luis_> ok
<luis_> so how do i do what you say?
<maco> you just cant use an apt:// link... can certainly still download a deb and double click it
<maco> but before going that route, id look for a repository that keeps up to date with it
<maco> somewhere in your settings (i dont know where as ive never used 8.04's version of kde) there's software sources. thats where you set what mirror you use, wehther you get all updaes or just security ones, etc.
<marcelo> hi
<luis_> i did this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<luis_> for hardy of course
<maco> theres a checkbox in there to enable the backports repo, which gets you newer releases of software than what was available when your kubuntu release came out
<maco> ah ok you got the ppa, great
<luis_> yes
<maco> then "sudo apt-get update" and then install wine is all you should need
<luis_> thats what i am saying
<luis_> i did that
<maco> whatever version's in the ppa should become available to you
<luis_> but is not updating
<luis_> i dont know why
<luis_> it doesn't give an errors it just don't update
<luis_> i still see wine1.2
<luis_> instead of wine1.3
<claydoh> luis_: do it from the command line to see an error message if any:
<claydoh> sudo apt-get update
<luis_> i did that
<luis_> several time
<luis_> times*
<claydoh> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<luis_> and it doesn't work
<luis_> ok here is what i did
<yofel> that's not the problem - the problems is that that ppa has NO wine 1.3 HARDY packages
<maco> 	1.2~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-0ubuntu1
<maco> yep yofel got it
<luis_> sudo apt-get update, then upgrade, dist-upgrade, aptitude update, upgrade, dist-upgrade and dafe-upgrade
<maco> the ppa only has that version there ^
<luis_> all fot them one by one
<luis_> that's it
<luis_> lol
<luis_> after ours and hours
<claydoh> yup, yofel is correct there is no 1.3 for hardy
<maco> yep
<luis_> hahahaha thanks a lot yofel
<luis_> still doesn't solve my issue
<maco> unless winehq has some stash of debs somewhere, you're going to have to compile wine
<valorie> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<luis_> i also did that but is not working let me paste bin what i got
<claydoh> luis_: I still suggest layonlinux
<claydoh> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<claydoh> has hardy packages
<luis_> ok
<luis_> wait
<luis_> claydoh
<claydoh> and uses wine to install IE, etc
<luis_> here is my issue
<luis_> at my work we use this thing to get the prices when selling an insurance it is a large company so we get speacial prices but in order to get this we need to get to a special webpage address and that page won't work properly on firefox
<luis_> so googlin i found that theres a way to install IE so that web page can work properly
<claydoh> but as men tioned it may be easier to change the user-agent string to spoof ie, or try other bowsers
<luis_> that playonlinux would do?
<claydoh> I have to do this on my work's trianing website
<luis_> i also try google-chrome
<claydoh> playonlinux uses wine to help install IE among other things, it even downloads wine files if needed
<luis_> won't work much less konkeror
<luis_> ok let me rry that
<luis_> try*
<luis_> see you in a while
<claydoh> changing the user-agent to 'spoof' IE may also work, as is making sure you have the latest Firefox
<claydoh> konqueror in Hardy is quite old and not quite a good broswer back then :)
<luis_> never been
<luis_> i don't know why they even still use konkeror
<luis_> so basically this playonlinux is like wine?
<claydoh> it is actually  a decent browser these days
<claydoh> playon linux is using wine to do whatever is needed to install IE as well as other things
<luis_> ok
<claydoh> its just a graphical way of doing it as iirc it is rather complicated process to do manually
<luis_> well is is installing it
<claydoh> it download whatever it needs to do so, including wine itself
<luis_> so once it finish installing i run playonlinux to install IE?
<claydoh> I used it last week thinking a site wasn't looking good in ff, konq, etc
<claydoh> but it was just a poorly written site that didn't work well in IE either :)
<claydoh> yes, and other things as well tho I did not use it for anything else
<luis_> that's actually my thinkng as well
<luis_> i only need to get that web page working properly
<claydoh> luis_: how old is your computer? My laptop is 7+ year old p4 and it runs KDE 4 quite well
<claydoh> but i do have 1gb ram
<phoenix_firebrd> does anyone experience jumping of mouse cursor in kde 4.6 rc2 ?
<claydoh> hopefully i can upgrade to somethin olny 3 or 4 years old soon
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: i have the same config
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: I don't have any cursor probs
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: how much  is your internel graphics card memory
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: 8mb radeon
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: kde 4.6 rc2?
<luis_> ok
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: yes, using Natty
<luis_> the latest kubuntu
<luis_> i hae installed
<luis_> and it runs kind of ok
<luis_> but for some reason it keeps shooting down on itself after certain time
<luis_> that's why i went back to hardy
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: my cursor sometimes jumps when it reaches the left corners
<luis_> cause it doesn¿t like to be on the spot :P lol
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: can you define certain time
<luis_> like every 15 minutes
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: what version of kde?
<luis_> good qustion
<luis_> what do you mean
<luis_> kde the one that comes with the latest kubuntu
<luis_> i have here de iso
<luis_> let me see it
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: open the file browser dolphin, goto menu ->help->about kde
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: there you can see the kde version
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: he's on hardy, so that will result in 3.5
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am asking about the one he used before that
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: when I put my cursor to the left corner of my screen, it does the 'present windows effect' :) as it is supposed to do by default
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: sure, but he'll have to reboot into that for your instructions
<luis_> 3.5.10
<luis_> thats what i have now
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: i never heard of the prevent window effect
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: hah present windows rather
<luis_> and the one i did actually installed because i want it to have the latest was: 10.04 LTS
<phoenix_firebrd> you tried 10.04 lts right?
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: you tried 10.04 lts right?
<luis_> but with this last one my computer keeps shooting down like every 15 minutes
<luis_> even when installing it this i notice was happening
<claydoh> imo 10.10 is better quality in terms of KDE version
<luis_> let's see
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: +1
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: try 10.10
 * claydoh snoozes, have to get up and move snow in the AM :(
<phoenix_firebrd> claydoh: snow?
<luis_> don't have that
<luis_> but one thing i can tell you
<luis_> i even try debian507
<luis_> thats the lates
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: where did you get the 10.04 image?
<luis_> on kubuntu webpage
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: try downloading the latest kubuntu version ie., 10.10 and try it
<luis_> you know
<luis_> i have been thinking
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: the kde in 10.10 is much faster and stable
<luis_> maybe is the kde
<luis_> faster?
<luis_> i like that
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: very fast
<luis_> let me ask you this
<luis_> have you try debian?
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: no
<claydoh> phoenix_firebrd: yes, snow. it is winter here :)
<claydoh> 'nite!
<luis_> it feels so light
<luis_> but when browsing
<luis_> any aplication runs really fast and smoth on my computer
<luis_> but if i go surfing on the web turns to slow
<luis_> but i like what you say about the latest kubuntu
<luis_> but do you think my coimputer will handle it?
<luis_> let me see my computer features
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: debian's main  aim is stablity. but the downside is that the proprietary drivers are not packaged
<luis_> that is true
<luis_> the only way to get the lates kubuntu is burning the iso
<luis_> well
<luis_> another question
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: mine computer config  is p4 3.0 ghz, 1 gb ram and nvidia 9400gt 512 mb, works great for me
<luis_> let me tell you mine features
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: you can always order the cd, but can you wait till that
<luis_> intel pentium 4 cpu 2.40 Ghz cache size 512 KB
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: my brother's system is the same one. kubuntu 10.10 works fine
<luis_> ok
<luis_> now
<yofel> yep, I have a p4 2.54GHz with 1GiB RAM and an nvidia 6<something> and it runs 10.10 fine
<luis_> my RAM is half of it
<luis_> no nvidia
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats kubuntu
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: kubuntu 10.10's minimum required ram is 256
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<luis_> wow
<luis_> than i have another question
<luis_> as you know there's this adept manager and it always tells me if i want to upgrade
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: sure it wil
<luis_> is there a way to do the upgrade to kubuntu10.10 from hardy? on terminal?
<JontheEchidna> not directly. You have to go from 8.04 -> 10.04, and then to 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: i think it is possible, but i wont recommend
<luis_> cause terminal is faster i think
<luis_> so best think is to make a fresh install
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: ya
<luis_> i got that
<luis_> so you are actually telling me that this new kubuntu is way better than the former ones? lucis and karmic? that is also lighter than the former ones?
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: there is a new feature called, caching that is used by the latest kde makes it very fast
<luis_> mmm i like that
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: on jan 26 kde 4.6 is going to be released
<luis_> well i think that kde4 is heavy for my computer and that is why with the new version gets slower and also shoot down on its own
<luis_> but this kde4.6 is going to be lighter acording to what you are telling me right?
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: check you ram
<luis_> how do i check my ram?
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: when you run the live cd, at the boot menu, there will be an option called , memory test, use that and check for any ram defects
<luis_> ooo but that takes ages
<luis_> i did that once
<luis_> never finished
<luis_> i stop my computer
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: i think it wont finish
<luis_> i left it all night long
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: run it for certain time and see it it reports any data loss
<luis_> so how do i know if it doesn¿t give a report sorry but for this matters i think i am a little stupid
<luis_> certain time like minutes or hours?
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: read this .http://www.memtest.org/
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: try for 20 or 30 min
<luis_> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: or what ever the above link says
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: see that if the application reports something like 'data lost'
<luis_> i see
<phoenix_firebrd> luis_: i got to go now, bye
<luis_> thank you very much
<luis_> take care
<MadRush2> how do you select which sound card you want to use in 10.04
<MadRush2> kind of odd to have an irc channel with 220 people in it but nobody talking
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, is anyone else experiencing this bug on Kubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/701527
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 701527 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "Some Qt applications freezes Plasma-shell on start with plasma-widget-menubar enabled" [Undecided,New]
<bigbrovar> That bug is really making my experience a nightmare.
<monzie> Hello all
<mandla> Aparted from gparted what other partition editors are available for Kubuntu 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> mandla: kparted
<mandla> phoenix_firebrd: is it available in apt-get repos?
<phoenix_firebrd> mandla: no
<mandla> phoenix_firebrd: How to i install it?
<valorie> partitionmanager
<valorie> afaik is already installed in 10.10
<mandla> valorie: thanx
<phoenix_firebrd> mandla: try this "partition manager" in apt and see if it is installed
<phoenix_firebrd> mandla: this will be helpfull to you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_disk_partitioning_software
<mandla> phoenix_firebrd: yah its installing, thanx
<phoenix_firebrd> mandla: welcome
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: do you have gparted
<mandla> phoenix_firebrd: so i can format my external HDD with it?
<mandla> phoenix_firebrd: gparted is not stable in 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> mandla: you can
<phoenix_firebrd> mandla: ya thats the problem
<valorie> no, gparted would be a gnome app
<valorie> not installed on my system
<valorie> kparted doesn't exist anymore, I don't think
<valorie> partitionmanager is the new app
<valorie> hmmm, but I'm wrong, it isn't installed by default
<valorie> sorry for the wrong info
<HackeMate> hello
<HackeMate> could kubuntu run fluid in pentium4 with 1gb ram?
<phoenix_firebrd> HackeMate: mine has the same configuration p4 3.0ghz 1 gb ram, kubuntu 10.10 works fine for me
<phoenix_firebrd> HackeMate: what is the gpu?
<HackeMate> an intregated one
<HackeMate> intel i believe
<HackeMate> not gamer computer, just an office one
<phoenix_firebrd> HackeMate: the desktop effects wont be nice. so disable it
<HackeMate> else will be ok?
<phoenix_firebrd> HackeMate: you can do some tweaks to make it faster
<HackeMate> i dont mind too much about effects
<HackeMate> oh, good
<HackeMate> google will advice me i guess
<phoenix_firebrd> HackeMate: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> HackeMate: search for diabling services and tweaking kde oxygen
<phoenix_firebrd> HackeMate: if you are not going to use any sound related things, you can uninstall pulseaudio
<HackeMate> okey :)
<mantas_Newbie> hello everyone
<mantas_Newbie> could anyone help me pls?
<valorie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mantas_Newbie> sorry, im first time here.. new kubuntu user. I need help to add key indicator for changing languages in typing...
<mantas_Newbie> I saw some information that u add key indicator by clicking on panel and when "add to panel" in ubuntu.. but it seems it is a little bit different in kubuntu... and i cant find..how to do that.. still googling
<mantas_Newbie> !ask checking...
<mantas_Newbie> !ask language
<mantas_Newbie> !ask keyboard
<mantas_Newbie> !ask help
<valorie> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<valorie> heh
<valorie> not sure exactly what you are looking for....
<valorie> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<valorie> that might be what you need?
<mantas_Newbie> ill check thanks
<valorie> the point of a help channel is that those who can help will speak up
<mantas_Newbie> xubuntu and kubuntu is the same?
<valorie> no, xubuntu uses the xfce desktop, while kubuntu uses the Plasma (KDE) desktop
<valorie> like Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop
<valorie> but the *buntu part, yes, that's the same
<ct529> hi guys .... i am having so many problems with kwin/xorg and cpu/memory preformance that I switched to icewm .... anyone experiencing similar problems?
<ct529> In particular when I have firefox running, my laptop jams constantly .... handfuls of sceond to execute anything .... nothing of that sort with icewm (or gnome even, but icewm miles better)
<ct529> windows that freeze for secobnds at a time when maximised and so on .... kde 454 on 1004 lts at 64 bit here
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 454 could not be found
<mantas_Newbie> back to my problem: in the link given few minutes ago says to configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... but there is no such a file in my kubuntu...
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: $ locate xorg.conf returns /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: try locate
<mantas_Newbie> that $ means i have to past to terminal?
<mantas_Newbie> paste*
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: if you do not have the file that is a bit of a problem then :-D
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: yep, in terminal, write "locate xorg.conf" then press "enter"
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: what graphic card do you have
<mantas_Newbie> i just found xorg.conf.d in usr/share/x11 but thats folder
<mantas_Newbie> intergrated
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: integrated what? what chip? what version did you install?
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: version of kubuntu?
<mantas_Newbie> i thought i dont need any drivers in kubuntu
<mantas_Newbie> so i did not instal anythinig
<mantas_Newbie> 10.10
<jelektra> hi
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: well, what is your chipset?
<mantas_Newbie> if I was in windows.. i could tell chip and other info about graphic card now not sure
<jelektra> i just install kubuntu
<mantas_Newbie> i ll try to check in asus support for my laptop
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: try that: $lspci -v | grep -i vga
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: and let me know
<mantas_Newbie> gm965/gl960
<mantas_Newbie> thats enough?
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: good ....
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: well, could you please paste the whole line?
<mantas_Newbie> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<mantas_Newbie> honestly, i  did not write any drivers at all.. should i instal some of them?
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: don't worry .... that should be supported, what is the problem?
<mantas_Newbie> em... we were looking for graphic driver.. without knowing problem;) i think problem is not related with drivers
<mantas_Newbie> as i said before..
<mantas_Newbie> i need key indicator or sth like this tthat i could switch languages for typing in office or anywhere else
<mantas_Newbie> in more details.. i need english(us) and lithuanian
<mantas_Newbie> language layouts
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: why are looking at the xorg then? and you must have a xorg.conf file!
<mantas_Newbie> somebody here..told me to do that
<mantas_Newbie> thats why https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: is kde working?
<mantas_Newbie> sorry i need explanation how to know that...
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: that is very very old help .... forget about it
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: are you in the graphicla interface?
<mantas_Newbie> i am windows user for about 12 years
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: open a terminal
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: write "systemsettings" and press "enter"
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: go to "hardware" and "input devices"
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: go to the tab "layout"
<mantas_Newbie> i already using it.. in country/region & language...
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: that is what you are looking for
<mantas_Newbie> ok
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: click on "configure layout"
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: click on "add layout"
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: choose language "Lithuanian"
<mantas_Newbie> thanks a lot
<mantas_Newbie> i got that button
<mantas_Newbie> on panel;)
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: with the arrow put Lithuanian on top of the list, and then click "apply"
<mantas_Newbie> ęęėįęėį
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: and it is done!
<mantas_Newbie> thanks its working
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: np, have a good day
<mantas_Newbie> thank you a lot.. but i think i will come back here a lot;)
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: ;)
<mantas_Newbie> so briefly, do i need to instal any drivers and antivirus to kubuntu?;)
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: the drivers should be in your kernel .... if you try $dpkg -L xserver-xorg-video-intel, these should be the driver for your card
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: as antivirus, the real problem is that you can pass windows virus to other windows machines, but they do not affect linux
<mantas_Newbie> any way to make working all buttons for mouse?
<vanguard> mantas_Newbie: You might need to install a graphics card driver, you find these in the "Additional Drivers" Program
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: you can install clamav , just do $ sudo pat-get install clamav
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: let me know whether you have the drivers I mentioned
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: that is, let me know what it says when you do $dpkg -L xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mantas_Newbie> i got over 20 lines after that
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: ok, good it is installed
<mantas_Newbie> paths in lines
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: you have the drivers .... what is the problem with your mouse?
<mantas_Newbie> i cant use back.forward
<mantas_Newbie> button
<mantas_Newbie> in web browser or dolphin
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: sorry, I am lost .... what do you want to do????
<mantas_Newbie> u know.. side buttons on mouse?;)
<mantas_Newbie> usually u use them for functions as BACK or FORWARD
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: no
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: I have 3 buttons on the mouse her
<vanguard> mantas_Newbie: I know what you mean, but I do not have the solution. But my mouse has 7 buttons ...
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: how many buttons do you have?
<mantas_Newbie> some mice have 5 buttons
<mantas_Newbie> or even more
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: what is the model of your mouse?
<mantas_Newbie> cordless logitech..  i will findout soon
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: it should be under the mouse, on a label
<stancke> hello
<mantas_Newbie> my label might be under batteries:D
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: you can go on logitech website and look for it
<ct529> mantas_Newbie:  is this it http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/for-business/products/mice-presentation-devices/devices/4900?
<mantas_Newbie> mx 610 laser cordless mouse from logitech
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-332256.html
<mantas_Newbie> again that xorg.conf file
<mantas_Newbie> which is missing
<mantas_Newbie> in my kubuntu
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: did you run the command $locate xorg.conf
<mantas_Newbie> yeah it found only xorg.conf.d which looked like folder.. and there wasnt any files like xorg.conf inside
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: ok, this is the right guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_MX610
<mantas_Newbie> ubuntu is more popular?
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: use this last one
<mantas_Newbie> than kubuntu?
<mantas_Newbie> so if i need help with kubuntu.. i can look for it in ubuntu forums too yeah?
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: it is the same family .... the configuration files are the same for ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, and so on
<mantas_Newbie> the latest guide using xorg.conf too
<mantas_Newbie> is it usual problem that this file is missing?
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: it does not make much difference, there is agood guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mantas_Newbie> what about path like this... /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/examples/xorg.conf
<mantas_Newbie> ?
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: instead of having only one file, you have different files in the directory xorg.conf.d
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: but they are all read as a file
<mantas_Newbie> oh
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: read the last guide I sent you first, then you read the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_MX610, and you will probably solve the problem
<ct529> mantas_Newbie: if you still have the problem I will be aorund later
<ct529> In particular when I have firefox running, my laptop jams constantly .... handfuls of sceond to execute anything .... nothing of that sort with icewm (or gnome even, but icewm miles better)
<etidhor> hi all
<inan> hi
<saivinoba> hi 'uname -p' gives output as 'unknown'. But I get correct info regarding my processor in Slackware. how do i get this info in kubuntu?
<ct529> saivinoba: uname -m
<ct529> saivinoba: use lscpu as well
<saivinoba> ct529: -m just says arch.
<saivinoba> lscpu is very informative. thanks
<ct529> saivinoba: np
<saivinoba> but why dont we get this info in uname? its same in debian and fedora. it works fine in slack and gentoo..
<ct529> saivinoba: cpuid gives you the complete extended information
<ct529> saivinoba: sudo apt-get install cpuid if you do not have it
<ct529> saivinoba: I have no idea why
<saivinoba> ct529: i got the info i needed. as for 'why' i will google... thanks :-)
<ct529> saivinoba: np
<ct529> have to go, bye!
<dsemblano> <saivinoba> uname -a
<ivan__> hi, is there any problem with kubuntu 10.10? i've it freezing a lot, just mouse work, keyboard and the whole system does not... it's not only my pc, also on another one (complete different system/hardware) from a clean setup
<dsemblano> <ivan__> mine is working well, despite some kde issues
<dsemblano> <ivan__> if your system freezes a lot, could it be video driver issues, which video card are you using?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ivan__> dsemblano: don't think it's the video card.... here i've a nvidia, on the other an ati
<ivan__> i've tried both open and closed drivers
<ivan__> with both enabled and disabled effects
<BluesKaj> ivan__, hve you instaaled the reommended nvidia drivers in system hardware drivers ?
<ivan__> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> my KB is acting up again ...searching for new batteries
<BluesKaj> which driver is it ?
<BluesKaj> and which nvidia card?
<BluesKaj> ivan__, I repeat , which nvivia card and which driver
<BluesKaj> err nvidia
<ivan__> BluesKaj: sorry, when i tried it was the last recommended available, don't remember the version... now i'm trying with the open one, but it's the same
<ivan__> BluesKaj: the card is a nvs 160m
<BluesKaj> ivan__, the driver is the 260.19.12 ?
<ivan__> BluesKaj: i don't remember
<BluesKaj> the nvidia x server settings in the kmenu/system will tell you, ivan__ ...we have to know if it's the correct driver for your card
<ivan__> BluesKaj: as i said now i've installed the open driver, so i don't have the closed one anymore, neither the nvidia settings in the system menu
<BluesKaj> ok , if that's what you want
<GHH> I am having a great problem after removing kdm just for getting console login
<GHH> Can someone help me please?
<TheBobber> Hi. I installed 10.10 using wubi  but there's a couple of problems... on boot there's a problem with /dev/str1 & just before the logon screen there's a ubuntu-logon messages that has a failed attached to it & then when I try & restart from the logon screen it doesn't... it just goes to a black screen & sits there
<GHH> Can someone help me please?
<GHH> !wubi.exe
<GHH> !kdm
<BluesKaj> GHH, sudo service kdm start
<BluesKaj> GHH, or startx
<GHH> BluesKaj, When i start the pc it giving me alot of thing like debug and hanging
<GHH> It is not giving me to type anything
<TheBobber> BluesKaj: I think he means he removed kdm & can't get to a command prompt even now
<GHH> TheBobber, correct
<BluesKaj> GHH, ok reboot , then hold the shift key down to get the grub menu, then choose the recovery kernel and then in the dialog choose fix broken packages and either reboot or startx
<GHH> The last line i can remember: fsck linux-util
<GHH> dev/sda3:clean,44433/98732,file 908392/395884
<GHH> and then taking so long time but nothing happening
<BluesKaj> reboot ,and do what I posted above
<GHH> OK
<GHH> coming back soon
<TheBobber> any ideas on the 3 errors I listed? it's a fresh installed booted only to log in screen & no further
<BluesKaj> TheBobber, /dev/str1 ?
<TheBobber> think that's it... might have muddled the order up
<GHH> BluesKaj, no, It is not working and just hanging
<GHH> i thought it is working and i waited for 20-30 minute but no. at least i pres the control + alter delete to reboot
<rcrane> hi
<GHH> BluesKaj, any solve ?
<TheBobber> hmm
<TheBobber> no that's not it
<TheBobber> more like srm?
<GHH> srm mean?
<BluesKaj> GHH, ok looks like you need to boot in with grub set to nomodeset, this is supposed to help boot into the desktop in low graphics mode where you can then choose the recommended hardware driver in settings. Boot to the grub menu with the shift ket like before , rh right click on the kernel and ' e ' for edit and look for the line with nomodeset , edit ti to to nomodeset=yes
<BluesKaj> bbl
<GHH> BluesKaj, at this time i have installed 3 OS...... (Ubuntu,Ubuntu(kubuntu-desktop),WINE). I was installed GDM too
<BluesKaj> GHH, wine isn't an OS
<GHH> But i rm it for the kdm. But i like console(debug)login that is why i rm kdm also
<BluesKaj> anyway, I have to go ...BBL
<GHH> BluesKaj, wine=windows vista
<TheBobber> hmm?
<GHH> BluesKaj, What is the right way removing kdm or getting console as default for user login (Please i need your help)
<GHH> ?
<GHH> TheBobber?
<GHH> TheBobber, ?
<metallico> guys, how can i get the dekstop cube? I have the cube effect as animation when i switch between my desktops but i cant get into the cube to rotate it..
<tsimpson> metallico: I think it defaults to Ctrl+F11
<metallico> thank you soo much!
<metallico> how can i change that keybord combination?
<tsimpson> metallico: from System Setting -> Desktop -> All Effects, there should be a button to the right of "Desktop Cube" to configure the combination
<metallico> thank you mate
<metallico>  it's not letting me assign control + alt + left click for some reason
<tsimpson> it has to be a keyboard combination currently
<metallico> i wanted to have just ctrl + alt but that's not possible as well, so i just left it as escape
<metallico> will change it later
<metallico> thank you very much tsimpson
<Daskreech> metallico: ctrl and alt are modifer keys they need to modify something
<metallico> ok
<mantas_Newbie> hi.. question related with windows xp virtualization on kubuntu 10.10. I used VirtualBox for Ubuntu 10.10 ("Maverick Meerkat") i386. I created virtual disk for windows xp but i cant instal windows as virtualbox do not find any cd/dvd image (*.iso). Anyone could help with this?
<mantas_Newbie> can anyone tell me what kind of problem i have here?   Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<mantas_Newbie> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<mantas_Newbie> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<mantas_Newbie> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<FloodBotK1> mantas_Newbie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jordi_> hola
<mantas_Newbie> can anyone tell me what kind of problem i have here? Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<mantas_Newbie> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<Daskreech> mantas_Newbie: Did you install dkms>
<Daskreech> ?
<mantas_Newbie> sry what is dkms? i am kubuntu user since yesterday.. so newbie here
<Daskreech> Dynamic Kernel Module .. something?
<Daskreech> it's what allows low level kernel drivers to exist after startup
<mantas_Newbie> no i didnt
<mantas_Newbie> can i do it now?
<mantas_Newbie> i already created virtual disk.. just cant instal windows to it
<mantas_Newbie> can anyone tell me what this means : Please reinstall the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root.
<dsemblano> <mantas_Newbie> on terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<squidy> hi there..
<squidy> is there a solution about kde4 proxy authentication details?
<squidy> i can't store my username and password in proxy settings
<squidy> there is a bugreport for this issue (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232626).. but is there a workaround ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 232626 in kcm_proxy "kde proxy authentication - option to specify a username and password" [Normal,New]
<squidy> it happens since 9.04 (i think).. and now 10.10 it still happens... :-(
<dsemblano> <squidy> Indeed, always prompt the window which password is saved...
<dsemblano> <squidy> unfortunately I don't know any workaround
<squidy> dsemblano: ok dude.. thx
<Darothane> can someone tell me how I stop a window being dragged when i alt-click on it?
<dsemblano> <squidy> yw
<moses> is there software for like taking notes via a touchscreen notebook
<vanguard> is there a cli tool that joins all lines into a single one?
<vanguard> j/join dev
<kyubutsu> is there a way to make [applications] the first kickoff option?
<domux__> kyubutsu: yea this option is in the system config
<Westyvw> on ubuntu i know how to manage services, what is the method in kubuntu?
<HackeMate> hello, i have disabled the knetwork manager because it was messing my eth0
<HackeMate> now firefox wont connect until i set up manually /etc/resolv.conf
<HackeMate> each time i open session
<HackeMate> the ip is configured, but the nameserver no
<HackeMate> can i set up the nameserver in /etc/network/interfaces instead?
<HackeMate> for some reason       knetworkmanager is still overwritten it
<rork> Westyvw: commandline tools work the same as in ubuntu, there are some (kde specific) services you can manage in System Settings > (Advanced >) Service Manager & Autostart (might be renamed in 10.10) but these don't include services like sshd, vsftpd or cups
<Westyvw> rork: yep it is sshd that i am looking for. is that the same as ssh-agent?
<vanguard> Westyvw: sshd is the server
<Westyvw> ok just wondered if they renamed to be ssh-agent, thats a new one to me
<Westyvw> so i take it /etc/init.d sshd restart should do
<Westyvw> or something along those lines
<genii-around> sudo start servicename
<peabody> so my laptop backlight has turned off and I can't get it to turn back on. When I reboot, it comes back up until I login to my account, and then it turns back off. I tried creating a new user, and logging in as them, and when they log in the backlight turns off.. wtf
<peabody> isabled all the power management "dim backlight" stuff
<genii-around> peabody: Is it an ATI card?
<peabody> maybe
<peabody> it's a Sony laptop
<peabody> I thinkATI and not nvidia right?
<genii-around> peabody: lspci| grep VGA should say
<peabody> I can't read anything in terminal so I can't lspci
<peabody> I have no backlight, I can barely see anything on the screen
<genii-around> Yes, tricky spot
<peabody> can I change the terminaground color to white and text to black?
<peabody> *background
<genii-around> peabody: Don't you have a key combo like FN-F1   or so that is hardware brightness control? Most laptops have something like it
<peabody> yeah, it doesn't do anything
<peabody> this is obnoxiously dissapointing, I'll have to look at it later.
<peabody> thanks for listening
<genii-around> np
<sourcemaker> can you tell me, how to enable the gpg-agent?
<rtdos> networking question: my dsl modem was running out of network ports so i hooked up a router to move all of my nas devices from the dsl modem to the router and moved one computer to the router. the computer on the router cannot see other devices on my network but can connect to the internet. other devices on my network (that connect through the dsl modem) can no longer see the nas devices which are now attached to the router. how can i get the
<rtdos>  nas devices viewable on my network?
<genii-around> rtdos: I assume the dsl modem is giving out dhcp numbers?
<rtdos> yes
<genii-around> rtdos: The problem likely is router gets number and uses modem for nameserver/gateway, but then itself assigns a different range to it's own ports.
<rtdos> i disabled dhcp on the router
<genii-around> rtdos: The simplest way would be to just turn off dhcp entirely on router, use it as a switch by not plugging it's WAN port into one of the modem's ports
<genii-around> eg: modem assigns same range to everything on router
<rtdos> so unplug the wan on the router and move the plug over to one of the available ports? (i already have dhcp turned off on the router)
<genii-around> rtdos: Yes, exactly. Apologies on lag, work required me
<Exilant> using  kubuntu maverick with the latest kde from kubuntu-ppa, i no longer get the new device notifier popup on insertion of a usb stick. Also nothing in dolphin, just oldschool manual mounting is possible. Any ideas how to debug this?
#kubuntu 2011-01-22
<genii-around> Exilant: You have the "Notifications" widget on your bar?
<Exilant> yes
<Exilant> says "no devices available"
<genii-around> Exilant: If you hover over it ( the lowercase i in a circle ) should say something like: "Notifications and Jobs" and under: "No active jobs or notifications"
<Exilant> ah, this. Yes, that's also present. nothing happens there if i plug in a device
<xjjk> hello, how is KDE 4.6rc1?
<xjjk> digiKam/marble are broken for me in my 4.5.5 install on 10.10
<xjjk> wondering if I should just upgrade everything
<james147> xjjk: why use rc1? rc2 is out :)
<xjjk> james147: aha
<xjjk> well, same question applies
<xjjk> I remember trying one of the betas and being miserable with how much was broken
<xjjk> power management in particular
<Daskreech> xjjk: rc1 sucked rc2 is where it's at
<james147> whats broken about digikam?
<xjjk> james147: well, marble specifically
<xjjk> and apparently the marble kpart
<xjjk> marble just crashes on startup, consistently
<Daskreech> There are still some bugs but over all it's pretty nice I havn't found anything horribly broken except resuming from Sleep but that's the kernel's fault
<xjjk> digikam if you try to view photo on top of OpenStreetMap
<Daskreech> xjjk: With what error?
<xjjk> diigkam crashes
<xjjk> no error, seg11
<xjjk> sig11*
<xjjk> I'm running some number of PPAs so I haven't bothered reporting a bug… I've had marble-related crashes before
<james147> ^^ sorry dont use that part of digikam :) but the rest of rc2 will stable enough to me...
<james147> so might be worth upgrading to see, or you could try it in a vm
<xjjk> mm, well the parts that broke for me before were power management
<xjjk> which I can't test in a VM
<xjjk> powerdevil/whatever replaced it was very messed up in 4.6b1
<Daskreech> xjjk: run it from the konsole
<james147> umm yeah :p... been running rc2 fine on my netbook though, havent had any problems with powermanagment on that
<xjjk> Daskreech: run what, digiKam?
<Daskreech> xjjk: marble
<xjjk> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556714/
<xjjk> not really useful...
<xjjk> I could install the dbg packages but I don't think anyone cares since I'm using some odd mix of PPA packages
<Daskreech> An essential tile is missing. Please rerun the application.
<xjjk> it's easier to upgrade to 4.6rc2 and try that
<Daskreech> that seems useful to me
<xjjk> hrm, missed that
<Daskreech> try rebuild your map cache I would guess
<Daskreech> (this is in no way trying to stop you getting RC2)
<xjjk> yeh, just nuked .marble
<xjjk> still crashes
<xjjk> with same error
<xjjk> and, nevermind
<xjjk> nuked the configs in .kde
<xjjk> doesn't crash anymore
<moses_> is there a program that lets me turn off all the fancy effects for my kubuntu to save processing speed
<xjjk> but it still crashes digiKam, blah
<moses_> or is there some kind of processing optimizer?
<james147> moses_: system settings > desktop effects
<moses_> i messed with those
<moses_> but theres this program called kwin
<xjjk> Daskreech: yeah it consistently crashes when attempting to use OpenStreetMap
<moses_> and i cant open it
<xjjk> deleting my marble config apparently just reset the default map
<xjjk> to the lame globe
<james147> moses_: kwin is the window manager... it should already be running, if its not you have no control over your windows :)
<Daskreech> xjjk: run digikam from the konsole?
<moses_> ok]
<moses_> but how can i make it minimal
<james147> ^^ desktop effects is handeled by kwin
<james147> you should be able to just turn them off via that settings page
<xjjk> Daskreech: same error about an essential tile missing
<Daskreech> xjjk: in Digikam?
<xjjk> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> ha. Might want to pop into Digikam and ask about that
<Daskreech> sounds like a kwin issue?
<xjjk> Daskreech: eh, I'm going to get told to upgrade
<xjjk> which is why I'm asking about 4.6rc2
<Daskreech> xjjk: Doubtful but it's not a bad idea
<xjjk> <#digikam> digikam 1.4, what? upgrade to 1.7!
<Daskreech> xjjk: Rc2 should work fine but YMMV
<Daskreech> it's really solid so far though
<Daskreech> xjjk: To be fair many KDE devs are not like that unles they begged people not to use 1.4 for real work stuff
<xjjk> Daskreech: can't hurt I guess, I'll ask
<Daskreech> if it was known to be not the best release they will release it and say please find bugs.
<xjjk> er, actually
<xjjk> it's not a digikam problem, it's a marble problem...
<Daskreech> That normally means a huge number of fixes between that and 1.7 so they will say please use that since we can't keep a track of all the fixes
<Daskreech> xjjk: The marble problem crashes digikam?
<xjjk> Daskreech: it appears so, yes
<xjjk> selecting the OpenStreetMap map in either marble or in digikam's marble control causes both to crash
<Daskreech> xjjk: oh then bug marble then :)
<Daskreech> (so to speak)
<Daskreech> while you upgrade to RC2 ;)
<xjjk> does powerdevil/power management work with rc2?
<xjjk> i.e. can I suspend with krunner
<xjjk> and does the plasma applet work
<xjjk> those were the main problems I had with b1
<james147> xjjk: is working here
<xjjk> james147: cool, I'll just upgrade
<xjjk> and then debug from there
<zigamo> #freedoom
<Daskreech> You can take my Binaries but you can never take my Freedoom!!!
<greendevil> hi
<Daskreech> ji
<Daskreech> hi
<rtdos> how do i use kate to convert tabs to spaces? (the setting to convert tabs to spaces is ticked in the settings dialog but i already have a file that used tabs)
<valorie> rtdos, in the past I've just used the replace/replace all function
<valorie> type in a tab, and in the other however many spaces you want
<valorie> works like a charm
<Daskreech> Yeah there is a space to tabs entry though
<rtdos> i've got that ticked already daskreech but wasn't sure if it would convert tabs to spaces after the fact.
<rtdos> thanks valorie
<rtdos> wow.
<rtdos> i guess a ctrl+a followed by a ctrl+x followed by a ctrl+v does the same thing. amazing what you can find out by accident. :)
<lemonmi> 有人吧一
<lemonmi> 有人吗
<luis_> hello everyone i like to ask you about KDE i am readin for Kubuntu10.10 that is has been done with kde4.5.5 but now they are working on kubuntu10.10 with kde4.6 is this correct?
<luis_> or they are just doing kde4.6 and then user will have to kubuntu10.10 choices?
<luis_> 2*
<emonkey> they have the choice
<luis_> like kubuntu10.10 with kde4.5.5 and also kubuntu10.10 with kde4.6?
<emonkey> but there will never be a 10.10 installation CD with 4.6
<luis_> so right now the one available is kubuntu10.10 with kde4.5.5 right?
<luis_> oo
<emonkey> you've to install it after
<luis_> so? how do you get kde4.6?
<emonkey> are the packages released yet?
<luis_> there's a RC
<luis_> available as of 2011-01-07
<emonkey> there will be accessible through a repository if they will be packaged for 10.10
<emonkey> just like the packages fpr 4.5.5 http://www.kubuntu.org/kde-sc-4.5.5
<luis_> but how do you make an upgrade on kde?
<luis_> i am just finding out this
<luis_> never knew it before
<luis_> well anyway
<emonkey> it depends which upgrade do you mean ... just upgrade a program or kde to a newer version or the hole system ....
<luis_> kde
<luis_> te newest is kubuntu10.10 right
<luis_> ?
<emonkey> yes
<luis_> so that would be the whoe system
<luis_> whole*
<emonkey> the next will be 11.4 which will be released in april
<luis_> jesus
<luis_> to fast
<luis_> well anyway
<luis_> few days ago somebody told me that kubuntu10.10 is lighter and faster than the former one is this true?
<luis_> cause i do still have hardy
<emonkey> hm ... good question.
<emonkey> and unfotunately for me it's now time to go to work ...
<luis_> and the reason is cause the karmic and lucid are too heavy for my pc and it slow down all aplications
<emonkey> sorry, I'll hope you find the answers, but I've really to go.
<luis_> ok txs
<luis_> so some one else?
<emonkey> oh yeah just one more thing: normally there not a lot of people awake in here on this time ... ;-)
<luis_> how do i know my hd capacity? can anyone tell mepls
<luis_> i just found that that kubuntu10.10 requieres a video VGA graphic card so if my desktop don't have that it means it won't work properly???
<DarthFrog> luis_: Kubuntu doesn't require that.  Your system requires video capability to boot.
<luis_> what does that mean
<luis_> i am looking at kubuntu10.10 requirements and it does says that
<DarthFrog> It means if you have a working system now, video wont'be a problem.
<luis_> i have hardy
<DarthFrog> You'll be fine.
<luis_> the reason why i haven't install the other ones ... well i actually did, but with lucid and karmic my desktop slows down a lot
<DarthFrog> As for your hard dirve, use "Disk Utility" from your Menu/System.
<luis_> that's why i am not using the newer ones
<luis_> ok
<luis_> however someone told me that 10.10 is lighter and faster than the formers ones is this true?
<DarthFrog> I don't know if Hardy had "Disk Utility" but it'll have something similar.
<DarthFrog> I can't tell you that since my machine is has a 6 core processor and 8 gigs RAM.  It'll run anything fast. :-)
<luis_> course it does :P
<luis_> not mine
<DarthFrog> What do you have?
<luis_> i don't think we have that yet in here
<luis_> i think is up to 3 core
<luis_> old old old desktop pentium intel 2.40 Ghz IGb hd and 512 Ram
<luis_> that's my desktop
<DarthFrog> Ah.  That's ancient alright.  But in the '80s it'd be close to being a supercomputer. :-)
<DarthFrog> Can you put more RAM in it?
<valorie> heh, my 80s computer had 80k!
<valorie> who needs more than that?
<valorie> :-)
<DarthFrog> valorie: Back then?  Or now? :-^)
<luis_> well we are not in the 80's anymore
<luis_> and OS are developing faster
<luis_> and they do require more efficient machines
<head_victim> Good afternoon, I will be attending a conference locally here in Australia and I was hoping to loop some promotional videos to showcase Ubuntu. To this end I was wondering if such a video exists for Kubuntu?
<luis_> that's why my concern about installing kubuntu10.10 i don't know if my computer will be fast and reliable with this new kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Have you considered trying Xubuntu or Lubuntu instead of Kubuntu?  Xubuntu uses Xfce instead of KDE and is much less demanding of system resources.
<luis_> i haven't hear lubuntu
<valorie> DarthFrog: I think it's in the attic!
<DarthFrog> !lubuntu | luis
<ubottu> luis: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<valorie> Coleco ADAM
<luis_> xubuntu i have had and i don't like it at all
<DarthFrog> head_victim: Sorry, I don't know of any.
<valorie> luis, can you boot to a CD?
<luis_> mmm so that suppose to be lighter but also better than Xubuntu right?
<valorie> or a USB?
<luis_> yes i can
<head_victim> DarthFrog: yeah I thought there would have been a few of each but I'm struggling to find many at all, they're all "howto" screencasts rather than promotional material.
<DarthFrog> luis_: I've never tried Lubuntu.
<luis_> me neither
<luis_> i have never hear about it
<luis_> first tiem
<head_victim> luis_: Lubuntu is what I use on all my P4 machines and older. It's a good mix between features and speed.
<luis_> time
<DarthFrog> head_victim: I wonder whether it might be worth emailing Canonical and ask?
<luis_> i see
<valorie> heh
<luis_> sound nice
<head_victim> DarthFrog: just have to find the right one
<head_victim> email address that is
<valorie> like Canonical would make a Kub. ad!
<valorie> lol
<head_victim> Well the ubuntu website has one of theirs but other than that I haven't been able to find anything really.
<DarthFrog> head_victim: You can ask Riddell, either here or in #kubuntu-devel if you manage to catch him.  He's the head honcho of Kubuntu.
<luis_> let me get this right, so base on what you just said Lubuntu is meant to be lighter but also with a nice desktop enviroment therefore lot better than Xubuntu?
<DarthFrog> head_victim: But with you being in Oz and him in Blighty, I think you two might be out of phase.
<head_victim> DarthFrog: I'll just leave a message
<DarthFrog> luis_: What don't you like about Xfce on Xubuntu?
<head_victim> Riddell: DarthFrog has volunteered you as someone who might know if any Kubuntu promotional videos exist that I can use at a conference to advertise Kubuntu. When you get this ping if you can please either PM any links you might know of or places that might be better to ask.
<luis_> it won't take my keyboard media and also i don't see any diference like being faster than kubuntu and desktop is not nice as well
<head_victim> luis_: depends on what you call "better". To me is a lot lighter so if you're after lighter then it is "better"
<DarthFrog> head_victim: LOL!  Riddell doesn't know me from a hole in the ground.
<head_victim> DarthFrog: well he might now ;)
<luis_> xubuntu lighter than Lubuntu?
<DarthFrog> luis_:  Well, it's like a lemon: you have to suck it to see if it's sour. :-)
<luis_> lol
<luis_> perfect answer
<luis_> txs a lot man
<luis_> you are so right
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<luis_> hehehehehe
<FloodBotK3> luis_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luis_> i am not flood
<luis_> get a life flood
<DarthFrog> luis_: You'll be banned, careful.
<luis_> this guy always complain
<DarthFrog> You're arguing with a bot! :-)  You lose.
<luis_> don't help don't do anything useful just complain
<luis_> i wont'
<luis_> i don't care aboput someone useless
<luis_> well anyway thank you very much for your help
<DarthFrog> luis_: It's not a "someone", it's a program.  It defends the channel.
<luis_> i will see what i can do
<luis_> then that program is not doing right
<luis_> i am not flooding and it always said that
<luis_> ok txs a lot guys again i'll take a look to Lubuntu and Kubuntu10.10 and see wich one fits better
<luis_> take care
<abc321> How can i disable kdm?
<abc321> ?????????????\
<Peace-> abc321: ?
<Peace-> xD
<abc321> disabling kdm for console login
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> abc321: why?
<Peace-> where?
<abc321> I like to login from console
<abc321> How can i disable it?
<abc321> I was removed kdm but .........
<abc321> I am trying to console login but it is hanging after message like : fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sdb1: clean 380060/4259840 files, 7192759/8514442 blocks
<Peace-> abc321: guess you have to edit cat /etc/init/kdm.conf
<Peace-> abc321: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477439
<Peace-> abc321: sounds like a problem in the sdb1
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> hd ?
<Peace-> you have to fix your hd
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> for that you can use the recovery mode
<abc321> It start fine if installed kdm
<abc321> Nothing work
<Peace-> mm
<abc321> Everything is hanging
<Peace-> abc321: i have to admit i have ever thinked to disable kdm
<Peace-> abc321: wait a moment
<abc321> k
<Peace-> abc321: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101488
<abc321> Even if i run fsck then it output only : fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Peace-> abc321: i dunno man to me... for what i remember that means there are some problem on the filesystem
<Peace-> so you have to fix with fsck with an unmounted hd
<Peace-> after that or the hd is fixed and it doesn't hang anymore
<Peace-> or there are a very huge problem , hardware speaking
<abc321> Unmounted hardisk mean>?
<Peace-> abc321: you have to run fsck un-mounted
<Peace-> i mean
<abc321> how?
<Peace-> you know when you attach an usb hd ? before you have to mount...
<Peace-> abc321: i guess the best way would be with an live cd
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> but of couse i am not sure about he issue
<abc321> Please me know to do it using livecd
<abc321> how to do with livecd
<Peace-> abc321: your language is ?
<abc321> russian
<Peace-> !ru | abc321
<ubottu> abc321: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Peace-> abc321: i guess you could find much more help on russian channel
<Peace-> wher you can explain better your issue
<abc321> Peace-, English is ok but this problem is making me mad
<naftilos76> hi everyone, does anybody know why when copying one or lots of files into a flash memory i get the indication (abnormal according to my opinion) that the copy speed rate is 40Mbytes/s and it easily drops down to 1 or 0.5Mbytes/sec? I know that the average write speed for big files is 6-7Mbytes/sec and 3-4Mbytes for small files! Can anybody guess what is going on?
<Peace-> abc321: but kid what did you do to the system ?
<Peace-> naftilos76: mmm the files are very little?
<naftilos76> it doesn't happen only in small files. It happens always.
<Peace-> naftilos76: what i can say it's this : dolphin has a bug for little files (when coping lots of files)
<naftilos76> it doesn't happen when copying small or big files to an external hard disk. it only happens on flash memories
<naftilos76> well i am sure i have faced any problems with dolphin lately. i am using KDE 4.5.5 updated from backports
<naftilos76> i am NOT sure
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> could be dolphin
<naftilos76> dolphin seems pretty stable...
<Peace-> naftilos76: you could try to install enlightment
<naftilos76> well i can't say for sure
<Peace-> and try with it's filemanager
<Peace-> i guess it's only 18 mega xD
<Peace-> for a DE
<naftilos76> this is a workstation in my business! there is no way i will spend time doing that extensive changes!
<Peace-> abc321: i remember on the kdm widnows there are option
<naftilos76> KDE has matured enough!
<Peace-> abc321: i guess there is konsole login too
<Peace-> i guess i didn't remember well
<Peace-> naftilos76: yes but there are still some problems
<Peace-> as one could aspect for a rewrited DE
<naftilos76> Peace: i am sure there are and will be...I just hope that they will stay very well hidden that none will encounter them :-)
<abc321> !option | Peace-
<abc321> lol
<Peace-> abc321: there should be an arrow or something i guess there is konsole login
<Peace-> but still i can't understand why you want a konsole login :S
<Peace-> to check where kernels hangs i wll press ALT f1 when kenrel starts
<abc321> Peace-, If you console login then you will see everything (debug)
<ct529> hi! I have installed ratpoison but it does not appear in the list of dm at login. any clue?
<lemonmi> 有人
<rork> !cn | lemonmi
<ubottu> lemonmi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<abc321> lemonmi, 有人
<Peace-> abc321: nope man
<Peace-> abc321: press ALT F1 on the boot time
<Peace-> after grub
<Peace-> you will see
<etidhor> hi everyone
<etidhor> sehdy bjdyu iiodn
<rork> hello etidhor
<etidhor> ssihfsoiesiuendxcus
<etidhor> a
<etidhor> a
<etidhor> a
<etidhor> a
<etidhor> a
<FloodBotK3> etidhor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<etidhor> hi
<etidhor> anyone can explain me how to use aircrack-ng step by step ????
<Peace-> !hack
<Peace-> !aircrack
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> etidhor: we don't say  about crackin wifi
<Peace-> because it's illegal for an imprope use
<ct529> what is aircrak
<etidhor> actually aircrack-ng it is named
<Peace-> ct529: getting the wifi password from unknown wifi network
<etidhor> using it is illegal not hte telling how to use
<Peace-> etidhor: actually you can't speak about that here
<Peace-> .
<ct529> Peace-: thanks
<etidhor> you can say so
<etidhor> how to use it
<Peace-> no
<ct529> I have installed ratpoison but it does not appear in the list of dm at login. any clue?
<etidhor> use terminal
<etidhor> write ratpoison blabla
<etidhor> and it will work
<etidhor>  Peace-  u r a**h**e
<ct529> etidhor: your will be kicked out if you keep going this way
<Peace-> i have to call someone ? etidhor
<etidhor> call micheal tyson
<Peace-> etidhor: please read the topic or you will be kicked
<Peace-> and respect that
<etidhor> the respect i am
<Peace-> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<ct529> I know ratpoison can be used from command line, but I would like to have it as option in the dm list
<Peace-> ct529: i gues you have to edit kdm.conf
<ct529> Peace-: it does not seems to be there, the list
<etidhor> download it from software center
<ct529> Peace-: I wonder why when you install it it does not get added to the list, as all the others (e.g. xfce or icewm)
<Peace-> ct529: well it's a destkop that is not used so much
<ct529> Peace-: do you know of any other dm that does not use the mouse?
<Peace-> ct529: so... maybe packagers has not time to  set every de around the world
<ct529> Peace-: every de?
<Peace-> ct529: actually kubuntu is studied for kde
<ct529> Peace-: what is a de?
<Peace-> desktop enviroments
<ct529> Peace-:sorry, I callled them dm .... yes, but then it should be removed from the repository if it is unmanaged ....
<ct529> Peace-: at the same time, it is useful to have at least one dm or de without mouse
<Jean1> hello, if i want to share a partition on a kubuntu machine with a xp machine, what filesystem should i format that partition? thx
<Peace-> Jean1: ntfs
<Jean1> thx
<ct529> Peace-: the other problem I have is that I cannot change the default desktop configuration (like wallpaper and so on) .... so if I create a new activity it goes back to ethais .... is it possible to change this default?
<ct529> Jean1: or fat
<Peace-> ct529: why you can't change the desktop wallpaper :S
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> Jean1: fat is slower
<Peace-> Jean1: and doesn't support big big big hd
<ct529> Jean1: this can help you http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/could-i-create-a-fat-partition-that-both-winxp-and-linux-could-read-write-to-282002/
<Peace-> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Peace-> ct529: use the wiki
<ct529> Jean1: that can help you for ntfs http://www.ehow.com/how_5937856_create-ntfs-partition-ubuntu-linux.html
<Jean1> thx
<etidhor> how register channel to kubuntu irc
<ct529> Peace-: because everytime you create an activity, you have to change desktop, and if you have tens of machines you want to have a common feeling with a common image
<Mamarok> etidhor: you mean registering your nick?
<marxjohnson> or joining a new channel?
<ct529> Peace-: the wiki? for what?
<Peace-> ct529: locate kubuntu-default
<etidhor> bath
<etidhor> both
<Peace-> ct529: type this on konsole
<etidhor> *
<Mamarok> etidhor: both what? Could you please talk in sentences to be more clear?
<marxjohnson> to join a new channel type (slash)join #channelname
<Peace-> ct529: you wann set the default desktop wallpaper for every computer? and every uyse
<Peace-> ct529: users?
<etidhor> registerin nick forever
<bazhang> etidhor, #freenode for that
<ct529> Peace-: and activity .... so when people create a new activity on their desktop they see the intended wallpaper
<ct529> Peace-: yes, I located the defaults
<ct529> Jean1: np
<ct529> Peace-: but I do not seem to make much sense of it
<ct529> Peace-: sorry, them
<Peace-> ct529: mm really tou have to explain better what exactly you wanna do
<Peace-> i mean ok the samedestkop \ activity for everyuser?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> i guess i catch the issue when you set a wall paper and you create a brandnew activity the wallpaper turn back to the default kubuntu's
<Peace-> wallpaper
<Peace-> so you wanna change that?
<ct529> Peace-: when a user creates a new activity, the wallpaper reverts to a default wallpaper. I want to set this default wallpaper so that all users, when they create a new kde activity have my wallpaper on it, not the present default
<Peace-> yea
<ct529> Peace-: exactly
<Peace-> i had this issue too
<Peace-> ct529: you have to manage the configuration files you can find in the kubuntu-default folder
<Peace-> that has a lots of stuff
<Peace-> like where the docks are
<Peace-> and so on...
<ct529> Peace-: do you know which one? there is like 40 files
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> let me see
<Peace-> if i remember something
<Peace-> ct529: here there is the cube caps xD /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/kwin/
<ct529> Peace-: yes, I saw that .... but do not seem to find the default wallpaper
<Peace-> ct529: /usr/share/wallpapers
<Peace-> shouild be there
<Peace-> ct529: shopuld be air
<ct529> Peace-: I think it is ethais
<Peace-> ct529: could be
<ct529> Peace-: but where is the configuration file that sets it????
<ct529> Peace-: I cannot find it
<Peace-> ct529: mmm i have to say i dunno i should find out
<ct529> Peace-: don't worry, but thanks for trying to help ....
<ct529> Peace-: I don't know, do not seem to be able to solve it
<ct529> Peace-: I looked everywhere and googled everywhere
<Peace-> ct529: mmm
<Peace-> ct529: for now i will change the wallpaper like said before in usr share wallpapers
<Peace-> then with time i will find the doslution
<Peace-> solution
<Peace-> ct529: i have asked here #kde
<ct529> Peace-: thanks I have done the same
<mantas_Newbie> hi, is it possible to have different panels for different desktops?
<mantas_Newbie> as atm i can have only different widgets and wallpapers...
<PasNox> Hi all
<PasNox> i'm having problem having vlc plugin mozilla working with chromium browser ( kubuntu 10.10 / 64bits )
<PasNox> any ideas?
<Peace-> mantas_Newbie: yes
<mantas_Newbie> Peace, could u tell me what am i missing? why i cant find settings for this?
<Peace-> mantas_Newbie: kjust a second i was speaking with a dev
<mantas_Newbie> ok
<jp_ie> hi all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<GHH> After install kdm it is working again
<GHH> but i want to remove completlly for getting console as login interface
<GHH> kdm
<Exposure> i'm trying a dist-upgrade but I get a 404 on some of the packages... what to do?
<james147> Exposure: you should try chaning your mirror
<james147> changing ^^
<tsimpson> make sure you run "sudo apt-get update" before going through the upgrade process
<Exposure> ok that works
<Exposure> so the nl.archive.ubuntu.com is out of sync since yesterday
<GHH> Exposure, Can you help me for root login please?
<tsimpson> GHH: use "sudo -H -i" to get a root shell
<james147> GHH: why do you want to login as root?
<GHH> tsimpson, Not shell but from login window
<Exposure> just press ctrl-alt-f1
<tsimpson> you can't
<tsimpson> and shouldn't
<james147> Never login to a gi as root
<james147> gui ^^
<Exposure> lets not decide that for him
<tsimpson> it's explicitly disabled
<Exposure> it works for me
<james147> Exposure: ^^ its a really bad idea... and there is NO reason for it other then to break your system
<Exposure> but maybe it won't once the dist-upgrade is finished :P
<tsimpson> if you think you need to login as root, you're doing something wrong
 * james147 agrees
<Exposure> well i really don't like this direction  (k)ubuntu is taking
<Exposure> linux has always been about giving free choice to users
<GHH> tsimpson, I need to configure something]
<tsimpson> you can disable the restrictions, but that's just making bad things happen
<james147> GHH: what? there are other ways of doing it
<tsimpson> GHH: why do you think you need to login as root for?
<james147> tsimpson: is it disabled in kubuntu or kde by default?
<tsimpson> most display manages disable it by default
<tsimpson> and if you enable it, root can't login by default anyway
<tsimpson> as it has no password
<GHH> tsimpson, a lot of thing
<GHH> I also set the root password
<GHH> I can use su but i need minimum only for 1 time the root login
<tsimpson> why do you need to _login_ as root?
<tsimpson> rather than just switching to root?
<james147> GHH: what are you trying to do?
<james147> GHH: also... its not advised to enabled a root password... if you need a root shell use "sudo -i"
<abc321> tsimpson, Even i do not know how to login as root from GUI window then what is the benefit
<abc321> then should i not learn it?
<tsimpson> you never need to login as root, that's why sudo and kdesudo exist
<james147> abc321: what are you trying to achieve? we can tell you how you should be doing it ^^
<abc321> thats mean, Impossible it for ever?
<Exposure> its not impossible there's just no good reason to do it
<james147> abc321: ^^ and so we dont want to tell you with out a really good reason to as it is a really bad idea
<james147> and there is a almost certinaly a better way to do what you want
<tsimpson> allowing login as root decreases the security of your system, and allowing GUI logins as root decreases it further
<abc321> tsimpson, I know
<james147> abc321: then what are you trying to do?
<abc321> It will be easy for me to configure my some personal thing'
<james147> ...
<abc321> yeah
<tsimpson> you're personal things?
<tsimpson> *youre
<abc321> It is not mean that i will login every time
<abc321> Yeah it is personal
<tsimpson> what personal settings can you configure as root that you can't configure as your normal user?
<james147> abc321: still dont see any reason for it... just use sudo and kdesudo
<Merbo> hello
<james147> Hello Merbo
<Merbo> how to you upgrade kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10?
<Merbo> excuse my english
<tsimpson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Merbo> it works for Kubuntu aswell?
<tsimpson> there are Kubuntu specific instructions there too
<BluesKaj> Merbo,  you can upgrade thru the internet by: sudo do-release-upgrade , but make sure any ppas are removed from your sources.list or package manager
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: the upgrade manage will remove the PPA entries
<tsimpson> and any other 3rd party sources it finds
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, ok, but the update/upgrade manager has caused probs lately for some ...it's abit flaky
<james147> ^^ I thinkthat might be whenn you ahve a newer version of somethig then is in the version you are upgrading to
<Merbo> i get no updates, but I'm certain im on 10.04
<james147> Merbo: you need to make sure you set it to check for normal releases and not LTS ones
<Merbo> how?
<BluesKaj> Merbo, to find what OS version, lsb_release -a
<tsimpson> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntus
<Merbo> 10.04.2 LTS codename lucid
<james147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu  ^^ you mean
<tsimpson> yeah
<tsimpson> er, no
<james147> heh
<james147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<tsimpson> MaverickUpgrades is for upgrading _to_ maverick
<james147> yeah :) noticed after i pasted it :)
 * james147 should read things before pasting tehm
<Merbo> thank you.
<Derek_Roberts> Hi everyone i am having trouble with my Ar5007 wifi card. It recognizes it but when i run lshw -C Network it says that it is disabled.
<Derek_Roberts> Any help would be great.
<james147> Derek_Roberts: make sure the hardware switch (if any) isent turned off
<Derek_Roberts> Ok how do i do that. the button that turns it on is blue meaning it is on.
<james147> Derek_Roberts: then its.. probally... on   (though i dont trust those lights, mine if always on :D )
<james147> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Derek_Roberts> Well that is the problem the light says it is on but my computer says it is disabled
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: hi there i am a wifi user
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: iwconfig
<Peace-> in the konsole
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: ....
<Derek_Roberts> Peace I have tryed iwconfig but all it does is tell me it is there.
<murali> Please Help. When i try to type something, "*" comes automatically after the particular leter is visible continuously till i press Esc key.
<Merbo> i still cant upgrade
<Merbo> D:
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: man i am an expert give me the output of iwconfig
<Peace-> !paste | Derek_Roberts
<ubottu> Derek_Roberts: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<james147> !details | Merbo
<ubottu> Merbo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Peace-> james147: nice comand xD
<Merbo> It "Can not calculate the upgrade"
<Derek_Roberts> Peace for that it will take me a while as i am in Windows right now.
<james147> Merbo: do you get any error? or just saying no updates avaible?
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: use ethernet?
<Merbo> An unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade
<Derek_Roberts> I will but i need to reboot so i will be right back.
<Merbo> trying to upgrade to maverick 10.10 from lucid 10.04
<murali> Please Help. When i try to type something, "*" comes automatically after the particular leter is visible continuously till i press Esc key.
<Merbo> am i getting help or not?
<Merbo> being unable to update is annoying
<james147> Merbo: sorry, disconencted ^^ missed anything you said
<Merbo> An unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade
<Merbo> trying to upgrade to maverick 10.10 from lucid 10.04
<james147> Merbo: can you pastebin the output of "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<james147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Merbo> i cant use sudo do-release-upgrade
<Merbo> i get "no updatess found"
<james147> Merbo: and  lsb_release -a again :)
<Derek_Roberts> Peace: this is from iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.
<Derek_Roberts> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Derek_Roberts> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<Derek_Roberts>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<Derek_Roberts>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBotK3> Derek_Roberts: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Derek_Roberts>           Power Management:off
<Merbo> hold on, screenie of error coming
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: you neeed paste bin...
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: or you will be muted....
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: automatically
<Merbo> like that?
<Merbo> :P
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: anyway..  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: always in pastebin..
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Merbo> http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5420/erroravm.png
<Merbo> ^ what i need help with
<james147> Merbo: whats the output of  lsb_release -a ?
<Merbo> uhh
<Merbo> hold up
<Derek_Roberts> Peace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556861/
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: it's ok
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: do the same with :   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Merbo> ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS codename lucid
<Derek_Roberts> Peace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556865/
<Merbo> james147: ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS codename lucid
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: lspci | grep -i Network
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: do the dame
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: do the same
<murali> Please Help. When i try to type something, "*" comes automatically after the particular leter is visible continuously till i press Esc key.
<james147> Merbo: try running "  lsb_release -a "
<Merbo> james147: I did, what do you think that came from?
<james147> Merbo: sory, copy paste fail : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Merbo> james147: Nothing happened. I'm on kubuntu, yet I'm getting Ubuntu errors.
<james147> Merbo: the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is the desktop envroment
<Merbo> KDE and Gnome, I know
<james147> Merbo: ^^ so beyond that they are teh same... as such kubuntu idetifies its self as "ubuntu"
<Merbo> james147: is sudo dpkg --configure -a supposed to do anything? nothing happens for me
<james147> Merbo: no output usualy means sucess
<Merbo> oh, ok
<Derek_Roberts> Peace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556872/
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: quote well my name or  i don' t notice
<Merbo> james147: so how do i fix Mr. Retarded Computer here?
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: use tab to autocomplet
<Derek_Roberts> Peace: sorry I got teenage drama taking place.
<Merbo> im new to linux, windows user all the way
<Merbo> I'm a C programmer though:D
<Peace-> LOL
<Derek_Roberts> "Peace" sorry i am kinda new to this IRC did tha help?
<james147> Merbo: ^^ what does do-release-upgrade say now? still no upgrades?
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: nope becasue it's the comand ... not the ooutput of the comand
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: to autocomplete my name write pea  then press button TAB
<Merbo> james147: something's happening, were on a roll.
<Merbo> OMG
<Merbo> error
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: oh like that
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: ya
<james147> Merbo: can you pastebin it
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: cool
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: so now ....           lspci | grep -i Network
<Peace-> the output...
<james147> Merbo: did you add any ppas to your system?
<Merbo> james147: WTF?
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556873/
<james147> Merbo: did you add any extra repositories?
<Merbo> uhh
<Merbo> yes
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: :) well well well atheros like mine
<james147> Merbo: what?
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: lsmod  | grep ath
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: doesn't need paste for that
<Merbo> james147: i lied. I did not add new repo's
<james147> :p
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: there is ath5k or ath9k ?
<Peace-> i guess ath5k
<Peace-> anyway
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: Please tell me you have a working answer. here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/556874/
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: of course i have
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: Sweet My Hero
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: now sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: now                     sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Peace-> i mean xD without now
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: How do i test that one.
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: what it say if you do        sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Peace-> nothing
<Peace-> ?
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: I got nothing.
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: now i will explain
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: Ok
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: the driver is ath5k
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: the wifi card is called wlan0
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: to see if the driver works
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: if nothing is showed with that command there is something of wrong
<Peace-> sometime that dirver doesn't work well
<Peace-> i mean you reboot and it works
<Peace-> sometimes doesn't
<Peace-> xD
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: i got no results.
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: well i hope there is a wifi active on your area...
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: it works grate in windows
<james147> Merbo: can you pastebin /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: i do my home network but it is like my system hates linux...
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: nope mann
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: mm ahteros should work
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: anyway...
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: it'0s a laptop right ?
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: there is a button on it ?
<Peace-> to activate the wifi ?
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: yes a CQ50-110US
<Peace-> toshiba?
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: compaq the light is on like it is working but it does not work.
<Peace-> could you test this?
<Peace-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> with the light on
<Peace-> and always the same command with light off
<Peace-> do output change?
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: nope
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: another thes
<Peace-> test
<Peace-> sudo rmmod ath5k && sudo modprobe ath5k
<Peace-> then again
<Peace-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Merbo> james147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556877/
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: that gave me nothing.
<Peace-> btw i have removed the driver , i have loaded the driver then again run scanning
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: it looks like the driver is not working
<Peace-> mmm
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-:  i can tell
<james147> Merbo: hmm, try "sudo aptitutde install -f"
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: i have the same device...
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: another test
<Merbo> james147: done
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: rfkill list
<james147> Merbo: and try do-rel.. again
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: i got 1: phy1: Wireless LAN
<Derek_Roberts>         Soft blocked: no
<Derek_Roberts>         Hard blocked: yes
<Merbo> james147: same error, same place.
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: we got the issue :D
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: Ok
<murchadh> Hi all! One of my four desktops is now in Folder view and I can't get the menu to change it back to a desktop - the menu only allows me to change background. Am I missing something obvious. Any help appreciated.
<james147> Merbo: ok, :) now remore kubuntu-desktop (sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop) and try do-rel agan
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: just a second
<james147> Merbo: (but dont reboot yet if it works)
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: try this
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: sudo rfkill unblock all && sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Merbo> james147:same error.
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: i got wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: now sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Merbo> *HOWEVER* before that, i noticed it "Failed to read the mirror file". Could this be my reason?
<james147> Merbo: can you pastebin the log again
<Merbo> ^
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: oh no i got SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: ok man you had the same issue
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: your wifi will work xD
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: i have my blog to help you
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: read this
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: and do the voltage reset
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/kubuntu-904-atheros-communications-inc-ar242x-80211abg-wireless-pci-express-adapter-rev-01/
<Merbo> james147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556881/
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: you could use madwifi
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: ok i will try. what worked for you.
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: but you can use ath5k like driver some time you have to do the voltage reset... what can i say
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: if you got isuee post a comment on the blog
<Peace-> Derek_Roberts: i have to go now
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: cool me to thank here goes nothing.
<Merbo> james147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556881/
 * james147 is looking..
<Merbo> good
<Merbo> :3
<Merbo> it says it failed to read from the mirror
 * james147 wonders if a reinstall would be quicker... 
<Merbo> then it aborted
<james147> Merbo: hmm, try "dpkg --configure -a && sudo aptitude install -f" again then do-rel again
<Merbo> i told it to select best mirror first
<Merbo> james147: 50 Packages to be installed O.O
<james147> :s only 50?
<BluesKaj> Merbo, run sudo apt-get clean
<james147> from which command?
<Merbo> sudo apt-get clean didnt do anything
<fibres> Evening all.
<Merbo> hi
 * james147 notes that 'dident do anything' and 'dident output anything' are two completely different things
<Merbo> i am sorry, didnt DISPLAY anything.
<fibres> I wonder if anyone could help. Im trying to install 10.10. Soon as the x server loads all I get on screen is millions of black and grey lines.
<james147> fibres: what driver/graphics card?
<fibres> Graphics card is a nvidia. I have not even been given option of selecting the drivers.
<BluesKaj> fibres, how old is your pc ?
<fibres> Im talking about when x loads on the install cd.
<fibres> The pc is 2 years old ish. Its a intel quad core.
<BluesKaj> maybe the burn was corrupted
<fibres> Well I have now tried both the 32 and 64 bit versions of mythbuntu and now the 32 bit version of kubuntu and all do the same. Its really weird.
<Peace-> fibres: could be a kernel panic
<Peace-> fibres: as well as a bad iso image
<Merbo> fixed it myself.
<Merbo> thank yo
<fibres> Well its weird. If I do a crtl-print scr-k the x server reboots, the screen goes blank for a few secs then it comes up same again. To me that says isnt a kernel panic.
<james147> the open source nvidia drivers might not like your card ^^
<Peace-> fibres: other distro have you tried?
<Peace-> of course could be the open drivers
<fibres> Peace-: I have had linuxmce which is based on ubunto 0810 I think working ok out of the box.
<Peace-> fibres: just to know
<Peace-> but you have installed the sytem on the hd?
<Peace-> or
<Peace-> you have just tried the livecd?
<fibres> Peace-: I cant even get the cd to boot to the point of being able to install.
<Peace-> fibres: ok it's  a driver issue
<Peace-> fibres: did you tried alternate cd?
<Peace-> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<fibres> No I havent tried that yet. Ok ill give that a go. I have also downloaded 10.04 to see if that is any different
<Peace-> fibres: guess is the drive man
<Peace-> but i am not pretty sure
<Peace-> if you believe it's only a driver issue but the kernel is running
<Peace-> i will try to install with altenate cd
<Peace-> but... afterthat you could get the same problem
<Peace-> but using the recovery mode you could get the konsole at least
<Peace-> and try to install another video driver...
<fibres> I think its the driver or its sending out wrong resolution/refresh rate. Just dont know how to change. Ill try 10.04 see if that has any more luck.
<Peace-> anyway it's a pain
<fibres> Ok. I thought it would be pretty much plug and play. Never had issues with limux on this box before.
<Peace-> fibres: if you can pick your old xorg.conf
<fibres> Um not sure if I have that.
<Peace-> fibres: locate xorg.conf
<Peace-> on konsole
<Peace-> should find out
<Peace-> it
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> fibres, or your cdrom isn't reading properly
<Peace-> fibres: could be the iso image corrupted as well said from BluesKaj
<Peace-> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
 * james147 still thinks its a driver issue... he has seen similar things on some nvidia cards (mostly modile ones) with the new open drivers
 * james147 and suggests trying to install the closed ones useing jockey-text or installing nvidia-current from the repos on a tty, 
<james147> ^^ (assuming you have a net connection)
<Peace-> xD
<james147> hmm... rekonq dosent want to close :S (reopens stright away)
<james147> thats better :)
 * Peace- use chromium but it's heavy
<Peace-> james147: anyway... sudo apt-get install webkitkde
<Peace-> and use konqueror xD
 * james147 switches between chromium and rekonq... prefures the kde intergration of rekonq but the better stability/polish of chromium... 
<Peace-> james147: mmm have ytou a bug kde account?
 * james147 dosnt like konqueror for some reason
 * Peace- which one ?
<Peace-> xD
<james147> ^^ kill it and it seems to be working now :)
<ubuntu_> hello i need a litlle of help here, i need to install kubuntu, but always i did the partition with gparted, now here in kubuntu i dont know wichk program use to make a good partition???
<Peace-> ubuntu_: :)
<Peace-> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<Peace-> .
 * james147 notes that you can still use gparted ^^ but that partitionmanager looks nicer in kde :D
 * Peace- james147 wt* gtk
<ubuntu_> so then which is better gparetd o partiton magic?
 * BluesKaj decides to take a break
<james147> ubuntu_: partitionmanager ^^ is basically kdes version of gparted
<ubuntu_> ohhh ill try it thanks
 * james147 has never used partition magic... 
<Peace-> james147: xD
 * Peace- note that partitionmanager is on system settings too
<james147> ^^ assuming its been installed
 * DarthFrog still has Partition Magic 1.0 from way back in his OS/2 days. :-)  Great program at the time.
 * Peace- at the time ...
<Peace-> xD
<isaias> hi again, look in ubuntu and xubuntu i had the synaptic package manager, but here in kubuntu not, why?
<lagerimsi> there is one in the system settings
<isaias> which??
<lagerimsi> under system administration
<isaias> do you know the name?
<DarthFrog> Package Manager
<lagerimsi> :)
<isaias> i got one called Kpackgekit, i dont think thats the one
<DarthFrog> Or kpackagekit
<DarthFrog> Yes it is.
<DarthFrog> Package Manager is synaptic.
<isaias> pkpackagekit looks different from synaptic
<DarthFrog> synaptic is GNOME/Gtk, KPackageKit is KDE/Qt.
<isaias> other question ive just installed kubuntu 10.10 but until now there is nor messahe about updates, why is that
<isaias> ohhh
<Peace-> isaias: on kde dock there is search
<Peace-> search
<Peace-> pack
<isaias> i didnt know that about gtk and Qt
<Peace-> isaias: well you have to go on kpackagekit check refresh
<Peace-> and it should get the list of upgrades
<isaias> o yes  KPackage is like synaptic i can see now
<isaias> jejeje
<isaias> thanks to all, if i have a question ill ask again thanks ;-))))
<Derek_Roberts> Peace-: Hey
<Derek_Roberts> I am needing help with my Ar5007 wifi card
<Derek_Roberts> My computer recognizes it but it seems my driver is not working it is the ath5k driver.
<Derek_Roberts> any ideas welcome i have tried almost everything
<fibres> Can anyone tell me how to boot the recovery console and remoce the nvidia drivers?
<el2ro> Hi, Is there some way to gain lost root access, when running from encrypted HD. I tried methods from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword but shift does  not bring up grup / any boot screen?
<Guest384> Hello people. whether in kde 4.5.5 to put an animation or video on your desktop (like windows dreamscene)?
<james147> el2ro: you have lost sudo access or access to your acount?
<el2ro> james147: lost admin group from my account
<james147> el2ro: well, if holding shift dosent work, try holding esc, or tapping it :)
<DarthFrog> el2ro: Boot from a LiveCD and edit the groups file.
<james147> el2ro: if all else fails, boot a livecd and edit... ^^ what DarthFrog said
<DarthFrog> :-)
<el2ro> ok, have to go with those.... thx
<YuraDoc> Hello
<YuraDoc> I had install kubuntu 10.10 on wmware player. I can't run desktop effects
<YuraDoc> does anybody know why?
<james147> ^^ that isn't surprising
<YuraDoc> why?
<Peace-> xD
<YuraDoc> i had set checkbox to use 3d accelarator in wmware
<Peace-> did you try to activate them ?
<Peace-> anyway i have to go
<james147> can vmware do direct rendering? ... i know virtualbox can
<Peace-> james147: guess it can
<Peace-> guess
<Peace-> i never used
<Peace-> night
<YuraDoc> so it's not possible run effects through wmware?
<james147> YuraDoc: might be.. dont know... never used it, you could try virtualbox, i know that works
<YuraDoc> thanks
<james147> ^^ but vms have never been that great for hardware acceleration
<YuraDoc> ok, but i thought that wmware is the most cool for vitalization
<james147> ^^ i like virtualbox better
<YuraDoc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327208
<YuraDoc> XRender option works
<YuraDoc> but how i could turn it on
<YuraDoc> ?
<YuraDoc> I had change to Xrender and disable Vsync
<YuraDoc> does abybody now what is vsync?
<YuraDoc> it starts working in such config
<Tm_T> vsync means that drawings are synced with display refresh rate (yes, patience is virtue)
<chris_osx> hi ist there a kde app that is like picasa?
<dereine> digikam?
<james147> ^^ digikam... can even upload to the picasa site :)  though it dosent 'sync' with it
<dereine> cool feature
<chris_osx> thanks a lot guys
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: Thank you Jon. I doubt anyone has ever had a bug report replied to and fixed as quickly as you did.
<renjithg> hai
<suqa> Could somebody try to help me with some easy stuffs? Got to find out witch drivers who works and those who isn't.
<yofel> drivers for what device?
<suqa> All hardware in the computer.
<james147> !details | suqa
<ubottu> suqa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<suqa> Like windows "device manager".
<james147> suqa: as far as I know there isent anything like that in linux... and its not as simple as that
<james147> suqa: what exactly are you having problems with?
<suqa> I installed ubuntu (assume that its almoust the same as kubuntu) at my acer aspire 1362LC. Averything is slow and I think that the chipset isn't working as it is meant to do.
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how can I set individual backgrounds for each desktop instead of one background for all desktops?
<james147> suqa: you might want to ask in #ubuntu  ... and say exactly what problem you are having... what is slow? describe it if you can... I dont see why it would be driver releated
<g0th> when I watch a flash movie with firefox, the following can happen: whenever I switch to a different desktop I see a frame of the mentioned flash movie for about 2 seconds then the normal desktop "image" comes...
<g0th> (those are two separate questions)
<james147> g0th: 1) System settings > Workspace behaviour > virtual desktop > Check "differnet widget for each desktop"
<suqa> james147: Yes, but I've tried to ask there but there is so many people writing there so they wont notice my question.
<g0th> ah thanks
<g0th> you mean windows behaviour I guess but it worked :)
<g0th> any idea for the second question?
<james147> g0th: heh, no i meant workspace :) but i am on kde 4.6, might have changed
<james147> g0th: not sure... cant seem to replicate it here (well, with rekonq, dont use firefox)
<james147> g0th: can you see if it happens with other browsers
<g0th> I dont think so, but it is like once every 50 times
<g0th> I dont have a way of reproducing it
<g0th> only by try and error
<james147> g0th: you can also try changing the desktop switching animation
<g0th> but it is very very annoying, each time I switch the desktop I first have to wait 2 seconds for the image to disapear
<g0th> hmm good idea I try
<g0th> yeah that worked :)
<g0th> maybe it will fail again next time but it least it temporarly solves the issue
<g0th> another question: when I press alt + tab it does not consistently run through the windows
<g0th> when I keep alt pressed ofc it works
<g0th> but if I press alt + tab, then again alt + tab etc
<g0th> it does not go through everything
<james147> g0th: holding alt+tab here cicles through the windows :S... as for missing windows, are the missing windows on a different desktop/screen?
<g0th> did you try to press alt + tab, then stop then press alt + tab again etc?
<g0th> instead of keeping the alt key pressed down
<james147> g0th: o, that works as well
<g0th> for me it just switches between two windows
<g0th> if I have more than two windows it doesnt work
<james147> g0th: ahh, press alt+tab, then let go of tab and press tab again while still holding alt
<g0th> yeah that works properly
<g0th> but if I let alt go then it doesnt for me
<james147> ^^ or it seems to work the way you want if you change the sortorder to "stacking order" rather then "recently used"
<g0th> ahh :)
<g0th> I try to check where this settings is
<g0th> it seems exactly like what I want (stacking order)
<james147> on kde 4.6 its at system settings> window behaviour > task switcher
<james147> g0th: ^^ from that window you can also chose to filter windows to "Current screen", "Current Desktop" ... etc
<g0th> yes, thanks alot
<g0th> :)
<Derek_Roberts> Help with ar5007 wifi card please.
<Derek_Roberts> Is there any Atheros wifi users in here.
<james147> !ask | Derek_Roberts
<ubottu> Derek_Roberts: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Derek_Roberts> My problem is that my ar5007 card is registering as an ar5001 card in ubuntu. I believe that my driver is not working and i need to either reinstall or update. The driver is ath5k.\
<Derek_Roberts> My computer is a Compaq CQ50-110US
<JontheEchidna> Snowhog: I beat my record of 1.5 hours with kde bug 259026 :P
<ubottu> KDE bug 259026 in muon "Muon Software Center crashed when applying Adobe Reader install" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259026
<JontheEchidna> *2 hours, yours was 1.5
<JontheEchidna> it was a pretty obvious/small mistake, once I saw where the crash was happening. a lot of it had to do with it being the weekends, and me being home at the time
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: :) I am greatly impressed. I already know your dedication to Muon, and to those who use it. I'm looking forward to when the updated package comes in.
<JontheEchidna> I plan on doing monthly bugfix releases for 1.1
<JontheEchidna> btw, I would be curious as to the output of "apt-cache show linux-headers-2.6.35-25-generic"
<JontheEchidna> for curiosity's sake. dunno why it doesn't have a "supported" field showing how long the support period is
#kubuntu 2011-01-23
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/7eVBjRzp
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, seems completely normal except for the lack of that tag
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: You noted in the bug that 'other' linux-headers packages crashed Muon as well, but not all of them?
<JontheEchidna> I think that was you :P
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: At least the identified problem was really 'cosmetic' and not really serious, unless of course, one was wanting to use Muon to install the package. ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: The worst thing a developer/coder can do, is to proof their own code! :)
<JontheEchidna> at worst it will probably say "Canonical provides critical updates for linux-headers-bla until" and stop there without providng a date
<JontheEchidna> with the patch
<JontheEchidna> better than a crash though
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: Normally, anything is better than a crash.
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: A pop-up window with the statement: "Impossible situtation incountered. Now committing suicide." would at least give all a chuckle.
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: Do you know how long it normally takes before the fixed package appears 'up stream'?
<JontheEchidna> The fix is in Git now. I'll be doing a 1.1.1 release on February 13th
<JontheEchidna> I make packages available in the PPA the same day as the release, since a release with no packages isn't fun
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: Okay. That's cool.
<FloridaGuy> how do i remove all of gnome
<james147> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<james147> :p
<basy> which package holds funny messages (funny message of the day, Murphy laws, etc ... ). After each console/terminal login one of those message is displayed ... ?
<james147> fortune is one i believe
<suqa> Someone who have experience of booting via GRUB? I 've tried a cpuple of times the past hour and finds unetbootin but when I choose to "install lubuntu" it startes ubuntu instead.
<hellojones> hi, can I use ftpes with TLS/ssl with dolphin and the ftp kio plugin?
<dirk_> hello
<dirk_> my bluetooth doesn't work
<Firefishe> When I, in kde/kubuntu 4.5.3, and use the Login Theme Installer (located in the System Settings >> Login Screen >> Theme Tab), I get a weird thing:  When I click on the highlighted (link) title name of the theme, it tries to open many konqueror windows at once....and keeps going and going and going....until I have to kill the x server to stop it.
<Firefishe> kubuntu 10.04 LTS, btw.
<Lewoco_> How do I configure dolphin not to switch the view (e.g. icons/details/columns) everytime I navigate to a different folder?
<Lewoco_> nm, found it
<Firefishe> Lewoco_: I'd be interested in knowing that.
<Lewoco_> Firefishe, View->Adjust View Properties->All folders.
<Firefishe> Lewoco_: Thanks.
<Firefishe> Lewoco_: Do you know why the command `lsb_release' shows an output of a bunch of files, but not so when using the `cat /etc/lsb-release' command instead?
<james147> Firefishe: Lewoco_: ^^ I think that reset the propties for each folder, a better way might be to Settings > General > check "use common view properties for all folders"  << that way it will never change to a different view until you change view, then alll folder will be in that view
<Firefishe> james147: Ah... thank you for that.
<Lewoco_> james147, thanks
<Lewoco_> A lot of the time sub-menus don't pop-up time. I can eventually get them to pop up by moving the mouse around on the menu item a little bit, but is there a fix or workaround for this problem?
 * james147 suggests, as with any weird quirky bug like that, to test a new user and see if they suffer from the same problem ^^
<Lewoco_> Ok, using a different widget style fixed it.
<Lewoco_> You go to hell and you die Oxygen =)
<james147> Lewoco_: ^^ still suggest trying a new user to see if they have the same problem :)
<Lewoco_> james147, This is a new user. I logged in for the first time half an hour ago =/
<james147> :S
<Lewoco_> Is there any global keyboard shortcut 'action' to switch the last desktop I was on? The closest I can find is 'Switch to previous desktop' but this only switches to the previous desktop in the desktop order.
<Lewoco_> 'Walk through desktops' ftw
<Lewoco_> Hmm, Meta+Shift+Tab can't be used as a global keyboard shortcut?
<james147> Lewoco_: it can here :s although there isanother shortcut assigned to that
<Lewoco_> james147, Could that be interferring somehow?
<james147> Lewoco_: I shouldnt, are you on kde 4.5?
<james147> it ^^
<james147> (since the shortcut was added to kde 4.6... so if you are it wont be assigned anyway)
 * james147 notes that kde handles keyboard shortcut conflicts well and will warn you when you are about to overwrite one
<Lewoco_> james147, KDE 4.4 I think.
<james147> :S kde 4.4 is old now, kde 4.6 is due any week now... have you considered upgrading?
 * james147 notes that kde 4.6 is due on the 26th, if anyone wanted to know... at least according to http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.6_Release_Schedule
<Kingsy> does kubuntu have a GUI ?
<Lewoco_> lol
<rtdos> how do i get tabs in kate?
<james147> rtdos: one ... or i think two of the plugins can enable them,
<james147> never found out why there are two :S
<rtdos> got it! thanks James!
<andrewh192> hey does anyone know of a web irc client that is online right now that would allow me to connect to the undernet servers?
<oOarthurOo> Is the Knights chess game available in any repo for Kubuntu? Currently running 11.04 and aptitude search "knights" aptitude search "chess" doesn't turn up what I'm looking for.
<sinthetek> anyone in here have much knowledge of kubuntu netbook?i was curious if anyone thought it likely a 64bit build might resolve some issues i've been having lately with various apps segfaulting
<renjithg> what is the server name and port number of #kernel IRC?
<renjithg> what is the server name and port number of #kernel IRC?
<martinjh99> How do I turn off the blue drop shadow in Oxygen??
<Da3m0n2> hi there
<Da3m0n2> could somebody help me? :)
<yofel> !anyone | Da3m0n2
<ubottu> Da3m0n2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Da3m0n2> is here a way to hide my ip ? something like a hostmask?
<ligtman> hi, anyone know much about wireless set up kubuntu 10.10
<valorie> !hostmask
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> heh
<valorie> y'all just need bot commands
<valorie> not humans.....
<ligtman> ok thanks will give that a read...
<Da3m0n2> thanks valorie
<valorie> any time!
<valorie> :-)
<werner_> Hi all.
<werner_> What's the best way to get DVBT - TV running?
<werner_> Any sugesstions?
<apparle> What is the shortcut to toggle the menu bar
<yofel> apparle: ctrl+m if that's what you mean
<apparle> yofel: does it work with GTK apps particularly firefox
<apparle> yofel: here it is not
<yofel> nope, that's Qt
<apparle> any particular way to toggle menubar on gtk apps
<stffn> blah
<giancarla> ciao a tutti
<BajK_> will the 11.04 kubuntu installer be improved?
<BajK_> hm
<werner_> Hi all.
<werner_> What's the best way to get DVBT - TV running?
<werner_> Any sugesstions?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Tm_T> werner_: plug in and use
<werner_> tried 3 different USB DVBT Devices
<werner_> None works
<werner_> it's not in the system
<jsaw> hi
<werner_> no idea, where to begin the digging
<oostue> where should I go to talk to some one about changing the logon screen
<stffn_idle> German
<stffn_idle> 26years
<jsaw> just installed Natty Alpha1, having a few problems. 1. is the pager, where do I report bugs, and how do I find it's version?
<jsaw> 2. updating always breaks with libc-bin, but I'm pretty sure it's already known
<jsaw> otherwise, I like it..!
<oostue> ubuntu 11.04
<stffn_idle> how can I see which version I use
<stffn_idle> sorry my questionmark is down
<jsaw> oostue: changing logon screen under gnome or kde?
<jussi> !version | stffn_idle
<ubottu> stffn_idle: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<t3rminat0r_> does anyone have any good tutorial about using kdevelop 4 ?
<stffn_idle> I go to university
<stffn_idle> philosophy and history for 2 years
<raiko> hello
<cuznt> http://pastebin.com/TVYbfSV5 kde 4.5.5 lenovo laptop
<u19809> Hi all, I have just configured my bluetooth headset to work over ad2p.  It works fine for amarok and dolphin but for video players like vlc and xine it does not work.  What do I need to do to make them also use the ad2p when available ?
<Peace-> u19809: mm
<Peace-> what exactly are you tring to do
<Peace-> i mean
<Peace-> ad2p?
<u19809> well I want to stream digital stereo audio to my bluetooth headset
<u19809> But it seems VLC and xine use a different audio path.  In fact I hear amarok over my BT headset and VLC over my headset connected to my 'phone out' jack
<u19809> So Ideally would like vlc/xine to use the same path that is used in the kubuntu enviroment (Which I think is phonon)
<u19809> I also found a phonon-vlc-backend but it does not seem to get loaded in vlc
<t3rminat0r_> if subsitute directly 3 bin files in /usr/bin, with fresh compiled, would I face any problem?
<t3rminat0r_> [talking about cmake, cpack, ctest]
<james147> t3rminat0r_: i would uninstall them first, then run a "make install" from the build dir
<t3rminat0r_> in order just to remove
<t3rminat0r_> cmake (BUT I need the accompanying packages)
<t3rminat0r_> what should I do?
<kappavu> italiani?
<kappavu> c'è qualcuno?
<BluesKaj> !it | kappavu
<ubottu> kappavu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kappavu> sorry
<kappavu> thk
<KimLaroux> If I kill the KDE desktop using ctrl-alt-escape, how do I start it back without having to restart KDM?
<james147> KimLaroux: you probally killed plasma-desktop (or -netbook)
<BluesKaj> KimLaroux, ctrl-alt-escape won't kill kde on my pc
<KimLaroux> Ah! thanks, I wondered exactly what I killed...
<KimLaroux> cause the window manager still worked
<KimLaroux> and yes, ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled by default in all new releases
<james147> KimLaroux: (thats what the desktop/panel is called) you can start it again by alt+f2 and type "plasma-desktop" then hit enter (or -netbook if your using the netbook version)
<KimLaroux> Cool, thanks james147
<KimLaroux> I'll try it right now just for the fun of it =P
<james147> KimLaroux: alt+printscreen|sysreq+k now does what alt+crtl+backspace use to do
<KimLaroux> what's sysreq?
<BluesKaj> wouldn't alt +F7 bring the desktop back up if one is on a tty ?
<james147> KimLaroux: the sys rq key :) normally the same key as print screen
<james147> BluesKaj: yes
<james147> BluesKaj: and alt+ctrl+esc will launch xkill, which will kill the next application you click
<james147> ^^ including plasma-desktop
<KimLaroux> Ah okay, I see it's writen "syst" on my print screen button
<james147> (though i shouldnt kill the entire kde session)
<KimLaroux> haha yes it's nice, I'm running X-chat on an empty black screen
<KimLaroux> it's one way to clear your ram from all the plasma-desktop thingies
<james147> KimLaroux: its suprising how functional kde is with out plasma-desktop, using alt+f2 and alt+tab :D
<KimLaroux> Indeed!
<KimLaroux> haha woot
<KimLaroux> plasma-desktop is exactly what I was looking for
<KimLaroux> thanks for the tip
<BluesKaj> yeah, but I like thapanel, then I don't need to pepper my desktop with icons , just placing them in the panel is handy ...I need icons some where , due to my previous incarnation as a 15 yr windows user
<james147> BluesKaj: not saying everyone should run without plasma... i still do most of the time ;D  just saying its suprising how usable kde is without it
<KimLaroux> I like how the running apps are transfered into icon type windows when plasma desktop is killed
<BluesKaj> james147, yup, agreed , aamof I hated it at first back when it was introduced as default on kubuntu whatever version it was
<Guest54662> well can any one tell to use compize effects in libre presentation
<james147> Guest54662: ?? you want to use a window manager inside a document?
<Guest54662> just the effects
<Guest54662> similar like mac keynote
<james147> michael__: thats not possible as far as i know, you might be able to find similar effects, but i dont see why you would be able to use compiz directly in liber office
<michael__> similar effects How?
<james147> michael__: dont know... dont use liber office presenter at all, but I would look for plugins of a way to install effects  inside it... if there is one
<james147> michael__: or search google for answers :)
<michael__> i will try that sounds good
<michael__> i just had a mac section at uni
<michael__> and they said mac can do all this things
<michael__> i was ubuntu can do all of this things too
<michael__> i was sure that ubuntu can do all of this things too
<james147> michael__: not sure if mac is useing the window manager effects... or ahs just replicated them inside its presenter...
<james147> michael__: or me it seems a stupid thing to couple the window manager and a document togeather
<michael__> is cool
<michael__> that are you running?
<michael__> what are you running?
<james147> michael__: currently running arch linux with kde ^^ though i use to use kubuntu
<michael__> what do you prefer?
<michael__> is Arch better?
<james147> michael__: depends :) kubuntu is allot easier and quicker to setup, but I like archs rolling release better (i prefure to stay uptoday with the latest packages, rather then waiting for the next version... and arch handels that better)
<james147> michael__: arch isnt 'better' ... its entirly personal whihc you like more, with arch you have to configure and install everything manually (which i kind of like) where are with kubuntu its easy to setup and use out of the box
<james147> michael__: they are two different distros designed for two different user bases...
<michael__> really
<michael__> what is the different between them?
<jmper> hi
<michael__> hi jmper
<jmper> necesito ayuda no puedo instalar ninguna aplicacion o actualizacion en k ubuntu ya q soy novato me sale este error no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<james147> michael__: this probably best sums it up: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_Distributions#Ubuntu
<Tm_T> !es | jmper
<ubottu> jmper: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<michael__> james147 thanks. You mst be an expered than i gues
<rtdos> is there a reason this won't install - http://sourceforge.net/projects/stella/ - i keep getting a wrong architecture error.
<Snowhog> rtdos: 32- or 64-bit version? What's your CPU?
<rtdos> 64 bit celeron. i'm using the 64 bit version of kubuntu (i think)
<rtdos> i can't run any older 32 bit apps at all ?
<james147> rtdos: you can, but why not get the 64bit version: http://sourceforge.net/projects/stella/files/stella/3.3/
<james147> (amd64)
<rtdos> oh, didn't see that. :"> thanks James147 - but what about other apps? are there any extra libraries i might need to install ?
<james147> rtdos: you may need to force it to install....
<tsimpson> use gdebi-kde to install it, it will try and find/install and dependencies it needs
<tsimpson> ie: kdesudo gdebi-kde stella_3.3-1_amd64.deb
<rtdos> thanks tsimpson. thanks james147.
<Snowhog> rtdos: Keep in mind, that stella is an Atari 2600 VCS emulator, and as such, you need to install the version for the CPU you are running - 64-bit in your case.
<james147> ^^ either way, best to use the 64bit version if one is there :) or compile from source to 64bit if you have the source
<rtdos> good way to learn programming too. :)
<james147> ^^ more learn to compile then to program :D
<james147> (although knowing how to compile can help with programming )
<rtdos> James147: what was that command you told me to access the shares on my windows machine? kdesudo 'something' ? (sorry this one command i forgot to write down)
<james147> rtdos: you should be able to mount and view them in dolphin
<james147> kdesudo ntfs-config     will add them to /etc/fstab so they get mounted at boot
<rtdos> sorry i had that backwards, that's not the command to access my kubuntu laptop from windows is it?
<james147> rtdos: there is a driver, but its unmaintained and not recomanded
<tsimpson> shares or partitions?
<rtdos> shares.
<james147> rtdos: o, :) thats different then
 * tsimpson thought so
<james147> rtdos: have you set p the shares in kubuntu?
<rtdos> i can't remember; i did install that samba thing you told me to
<james147> (one sec
<isaias> hi, one question, i need to get to my personal files as a root but here in kubuntu i dont know how? in ubuntu and xubuntu are gksudo nautilus and gksudo thunar
<james147> rtdos: kdesudo kcmshell4 kcmsambaconf
<tsimpson> isaias: kdesudo dolphin
<james147> isaias: although, if you can its suggested you dont run dolphin as root :) its far to easy to delete something you didnt mean to
<isaias> i really need to run as a root, ill try kdsudo dolphin
<james147> isaias: what are you trying to do? there is normally a better way around it
<isaias> i try to set my hdmi sound card, but i need to get a file as a root
<james147> isaias: if you need to edit a file as root, then just "kdesudo kate /path/to/file"  (you should be able to tabcomplete the path)
<james147> (or kdesudo kate   << and open the file with kates menus)
<james147> ^^ but generally its best to reduce the applications you run as root
<jsaw> hi
<james147> and dolphin generally dosent need to
<james147> hello jsaw
<jsaw> hi james147
<jsaw> I'm a bit disappointed that I still can't really use kontact with google calendar...
<isaias> ẗhanks james147, it works
<james147> jsaw: what kde/kubuntu version?
<jsaw> natty alpha 1
<jsaw> (kontact is at 4.4.9)
<james147> :p ... any reason your running an alpha?
<jsaw> will this change soon, or do I have to invest some time ...
<jsaw> james147:  testing...
<james147> jsaw: last i checked (a few mounths ago) you could, though you needed to install an extra package
<james147> although it dident worked very well at the time
<rtdos> james147: ok, now i can see my home folder from windows (before i could just see my laptop) but that's it. i can't view any files inside my home folder. any suggestions?
<james147> jsaw: give me 5 mins to set up a natty vm and I can find out how it works
<jsaw> james147: All the messages I've read so far say, that reading is fine (which I experience too), but uploading does not work
<jsaw> haven't found any message to the contrary
<james147> rtdos: make sure you set up a samba user, or mmake sure there authentication isent required
<jsaw> james147: I'd actually go that far that I would invest a couple of hours coding...
<james147> jsaw: if you feel like helping with the code then by ll means :) would be nice to have it fully working
<james147> jsaw: if you do decide to, then you might want to join #kde-devel , they will be able to help you better with the coding
<jsaw> james147:  okay, that's exactly the information I was looking for (haven't done "patch work" since a couple of years, got a bit lazy looking up the info myself... sorry)
<jsaw> james147:  which server is the #kde-devel, freenode?
<james147> yup
<jsaw> thx!
<jsaw> btw, I like Natty a lot so far!
<rtdos> james147: it won't save the samba user so how do i disable authentication?
<james147> rtdos: ^^ change "security=share" to "security=user" in /etc/samba/smb.conf  (or see if one of the options in that util can do taht)
 * james147 notes that that util is a front end to editing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<rtdos> thanks. i will try that.
<rtdos> James147: when i change security=share to security=user i can no longer see my home folder nor can i access my laptop.
<james147> rtdos: o wait, no, it should be share :)
<rtdos> when i have it set to share, i can see my home folder but can't access it beyond that. is there anything else i need to look for?
<james147> rtdos: add your user to samaba (smbpasswd if i rember correctly)
<james147> rtdos: or make sure that you ahve "guest=ok" in the share
<rtdos> i'm gonna try rebooting.
<BajK_> mh my ubuntu doesnt start anymore :O
<BajK_> it worked and then battery was empty now i tried started it and i was put to this busybox thing
<BajK_> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<BajK_> so /boot and /home are mountable
<BajK_> but when trying to mount / it fails
<BajK_> "mount: mounting /dev/sda7 on /fuckyou failed: Invalid argument"
<FloodBotK3> BajK_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BajK_> ( i chose this mountpoint since I am angry :D)
<lemon> I just installed Kubuntu 10.10 on my laptop. My keyboard shortcuts are funny. right arrow lowers volume and left arrow mutes and unmutes.  How can I change this?
<james147> lemon: hmm, system settings > shortcuts and gesters > global shortcuts
<lemon> james147: volume isn't listed.  Only screen brightness and switch display.
<james147> lemon: kmix should be listed in the KDE components dropdown manu, change to taht
<ujjain> Where is Gparted in the Kubuntu live DVD?
<james147> ujjain: it isent
<lemon> james147: I couldn't find the shortcut list under the global shortcuts, but I found it under the kmix app itself.  Thanks.
<james147> ujjain: you can install it on teh live cd, or partitionmanager (kdes version of gparted)
<james147> ujjain: ^^ well tahts the cd, havent used the dvd
<ujjain> I use the live CD burned on a DVD.
<ujjain> Is there even a version for DVD and other for CD?
<ujjain> I will try Package Management and install Gparted
<ujjain> james147: It cannot find partition manager
<james147> ujjain: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install partitionmanager    will install it (assuming a net cconnection)
<ujjain> cannot find package partitionmanager
<ujjain> kpartx?
<james147> ujjain: it should be there, have you run "sudo apt-get update" and are you conected to the internet?
<ujjain> Yep yep
<ujjain> I use the Kubuntu 9.10 Live CD.
<james147> .... that might be why
<james147> ujjain: why not get a newer cd?
<ujjain> I burned it 3 months ago and need to do repartitioning.
<james147> ujjain: then install gparted,
<ujjain> ok :)
<pedja_> pozdrav
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows why quassel is still standard?isnt konversation fully functional for kde 4 by now?
<jsaw> g'night
<nicklas_> hello?
<g0th> hi
<g0th> when I switch the windows it doesnt come to the front
<g0th> it is always the same window that is in the front
<nicklas_> g0th: how do you mean?
<g0th> alt+tab switches the windows
<nicklas_> yeah?
<g0th> but one windows always stays in front
<g0th> even if I use alt+tab
<g0th> and it is not related to a "specific" window
<g0th> it happens on all desktops
<nicklas_> its supposed to do that? you have to choose one of them?
<nicklas_> or do you mean that one window gets stuck and you cant change?
<g0th> no it is supposed to put the selected window to the front
<g0th> it does change the current window
<g0th> but it is not put in front
<nicklas_> sounds likte some setting? have you changed something?
<g0th> you mean if I every changed any setting whatsoever of my desktop?
<g0th> yes
<g0th> if you mean whether I remember if I changed a setting specific to this situation then no
<nicklas_> i mean, have you done something that could have caused this?
<g0th> I dont see what could have done this
<nicklas_> well, i cant read your mind or see what you have done on your computer recently :-P
<nicklas_> and update maybe? problem with graphic drivers or graphic card?
<g0th> no
<g0th> it is most definitely some desktop effect or window behaviour or shortcut thing
<nicklas_> g0th: have you looked in settings?
<g0th> there is the option "put above all"
<g0th> or put behind all
<g0th> the behaviour is like this
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> strange, every new window I open seems to behave like "always on top"
<nicklas_> btw, what irc client you guys use?
<g0th> irssi
<g0th> another strange thing
<g0th> some windows are not included when I cycle through them with alt+tab
<nicklas_> have you used both konversation and quassel? im so used to konversation that i removed quassel, but i think i can give quassel a chance if anyone think its any good?
<nicklas_> g0th: you must have changed some settings
<g0th> by cycle through I meant that I do consecutive alt+tab
<g0th> alt+tab then again alt+tab
<g0th> etc
<nicklas_> g0th: if you feel like reconfiguring your desktop, its easily fixed by emptying your home and rebooting
<nicklas_> :-P
<g0th> nicklas: omg
<g0th> I hope you dont recommend this to any other users ^^
<g0th> some might take you seriously
<nicklas_> g0th: i said that you have to reconfigure everything, no foolin
<james147> g0th: are your windows set to "keep above" (alt+f3: advanced)
<nicklas_> g0th: up to them, but i would try that if nothing else works
<g0th> well, if the configuration is good, which it should be, then one should be able to figure out what exactly to reconfigure
<g0th> james147: I have one example, I click on firefox, firefox opens and it stays on top
<g0th> so if I cycle through the windows I can select the others but firefox always stays on top
<james147> g0th: check to see if they are set to be ^^ (alt+f3 (or right click the title bar) > advanced : see if keep above is chacked
<g0th> and I never pressed alt+f3 or something like that, I _only_ pressed on the firefox icon and then used alt+tab
<g0th> I just checked and it doesnt seem to be the case
<nicklas_> g0th: might have done something by mistake?
<g0th> hmm ok I found something out
<g0th> firefox is not on top but all other windows seem to be below the others
<james147> g0th: weird, you could try renaming ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc   << that will reset kwin to its default settings, see if thats the problem (can rename it back to restore the settings)
<g0th> maybe it was just a wrongly set keybound to alt+up and alt+down
<g0th> alt+up and alt+down sets a window above all resp below all
<g0th> I dont think I did this for _all_ windows but it might actually be the case, lemme test it
<g0th> what is the shortcut to put a window below all other but not to set the flag in that way?
<g0th> and similar for to top
<BajK_> hm starting dolphin fails, nothing happens
<BajK_> running from console results in nothing happening just an empty line and ctrl-C reverts back to console
<g0th> ok it seems to have been my keybinding indeed
<g0th> keep below and above is not something you want to set a shortcut to ^^
<g0th> ideally alt+up resp alt+down should raise resp. lower the windows once but still keep the focus on it
<gashi_> ciao tutti
<rtdos> how do i restart the smb daemon after manually editing the smb.conf file?
<james147> rtdos: sudo restart samba   -- or sudo services samba restart    if i rember ccorrectly (though i have a feeling it might not be samba, could be smb)
<rtdos> ok thx
<yofel> smbd
<rtdos> got it.
<yofel> that's what the service is called (and nmbd, not sure what that was)
<james147> yofel: i think its the name server for samba
<yofel> ah
<rtdos> james147: i have to remember 'force user = username' :)
<james147> rtdos: why do you need to force user?
<rtdos> i keep getting permission errors on windows. i disabled guest access. but i have a question: is there a way to disable printer shares or printer sharing in samba?
<james147> rtdos: remove the printer entry in the smb.conf
<james147> rtdos: also, have yo created a samba useR?
<rtdos> how?
<james147> or rather, added your user to the samba database (by running smbpasswd)
<rtdos> doing that now. :">
<rtdos> got an error " host 127.0.0.1!
<rtdos> machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the password change: Error was : NT code 0x1c010002."
<james147> :S
<james147> rtdos: sudo smbpasswd USERNAME    maby
<rtdos> add user ? :S
<james147> rtdos: no, shouldnt need to add a user (you are just adding your user to the samba users database
<rtdos> i get "Failed to find entry for user root." when i use "sudo smbpasswd username"
<james147> rtdos: try smbpasswd -a USERNAME
<james147> its been awhile since i had to do that :)
<rtdos> worked
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<james147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<t3rminat0r_> where is gcc's linker
<t3rminat0r_> located?
<yofel> t3rminat0r_: that's /usr/bin/ld IIRC
<t3rminat0r_> thanx man
<t3rminat0r_> but, what's IIRC ?
<yofel> sorry, short for if I remember correctly
<t3rminat0r_> I see
<t3rminat0r_> btw, have you ever tried to run CUDA on linux ?
<yofel> I did once get a boinc app to work with cuda, and since libcuda.so is shipped with the nvidia driver there's no reason it shouldn't work
<t3rminat0r_> actually I face a vast of problems in finding and setting a proper IDE
#kubuntu 2012-01-16
<skierpage> A  `sudo kill -HUP` to the packagekit parent process of the defunct dpkg produced an "Updating packages [Finished]" notification. Good guess?! ;-)
<skierpage> What's up with Kubuntu 12.04? It's the only Ubuntu variant that missed Alpha1, will there be a late alpha1? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1
<Riddell> skierpage: no but we expect to do alpha 2
<Guest97945> Riddell: Re: Your suggestion to try 4.8 sounds good. I am a pretty good end user, but dont know much about using the console except for cut and pasting. Is there a good manual on how to go about installing 4.8 and helping with the release?
<Riddell> Guest97945: I'm afraid not, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu  is out of date
<skierpage> Riddell, sounds good and sorry to hear indirectly about your accident!
<Riddell> but it's just a case of adding it in the package manager and running a full upgrade
<Riddell> skierpage: hah, thanks, I'm recovering so should be back on track for the next one
<Guest97945> Riddell: i do know how to do that. :)
<skierpage> Riddell, I think it might help to put a statement somewhere, Google "kubuntu 12.04 alpha1" produces a lot of fake and incorrect download links. And thanks for all you do!
<BarkingFish> Morning all. Anyone around who can help me, fast?
<BarkingFish> I am almost at the point of finishing a massive upgrade to KDE 4.7.4 and it's halted at 97%
<BarkingFish> ps aux in a terminal confirms dpkg has zombified.
<skierpage> BarkingFish, that happened to me too.
<BarkingFish> How did you sort it out?
<skierpage> What I did was `kill -HUP` to the packagekit parent of the dpkg. (`ps alx | egrep 'dpk|apper|package'`)
<BarkingFish> and what did that do?
<skierpage> Then I got a notification it completed, and then I could rerun Apper and check for updates. But I haven't actually restarted yet.
<BarkingFish> ok, I'll give it a shot
<skierpage> So the fourth number for the dpkg  should be its parent PID, which for me was a packagekit process, and I sent `sudo kill -HUP nnnn` to that. But I was guessing ;-) :-)
<BarkingFish> yeah, well that's just screwed my install... I'm now getting told it's more than a month since I've checked for updates, and apper isn't working at all.  Just refreshes the software list, and tells me it can't download the software lists... :(
<BarkingFish> I get this: "W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_main_binary-i386_Packages Hash Sum mismatch"
<BarkingFish> guess I better reboot
<Guest97945> Riddell: I am dling 4.8 right now. Thank you. May your recovery be swift and full.
<skierpage> BarkingFish, sorry. You could just mindlessly kill more packagekit/apper whatever processes until they restart cleanly... or reboot.
<mozzy> darn
<mozzy> i had problem with dpkg handing durin updates
<mozzy> it killed muon
<mozzy> hanging*
<mozzy> installed apper to take its place
<mozzy> barkingfish helped me out
<mozzy> i seen updates today for the kernel headers and cringed
<mozzy> no ty lol
<mozzy> it was on my mint install but im not taking chances
<mozzy> lol
<skierpage> mozzy, me and BarkingFish also had hangs. If there's a clean web page giving a recipe for when packagekit/Muon/Apper hangs, I couldn't find it.
<mozzy> k, ive looked as well
<mozzy> i had to run a dpkg configure -a  something like that
<mozzy> for it to sort itself out
<mozzy> muon was still broken
<mozzy> something is wrong with the last batch of updates... big time
<Kimlaroux> that's why I'm still on 10.04 =P the rate of failure when upgrading is just not worth the trouble
<Kimlaroux> I got used to use a live-cd to dpkg-reconfigure -a when that happens
<mozzy> oh ok
<Kimlaroux> this basically redoes everything dpkg was doing when it hung
<Kimlaroux> it can take a while
<skierpage> Kimaroux, my 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 updates all went fine and minor updates usually work flawlessly. "Your mileage may vary"
<mozzy> ya i figured it rebuilt itself
<mozzy> but theres more worng, even after removing and reinstalling muon, muon was dead
<mozzy> appers is workin right now so im just thankful i have that
<mozzy> could get useto it
<mozzy> :)
<mozzy> brb
<almoxarife> new to kubuntu, i want to use the built in backup system, i believe i optioned something off so i cant start it, what minimums must be met to activate the backup module?
<almoxarife> i would be as happy with a kde backup util as a second choice
<dasKreech> almoxarife: a kde backup?
<almoxarife> kde backup tool for the desktop file system,
<dasKreech> ah what are you intending on backing up?
<dasKreech> !info luckybackup
<ubottu> luckybackup (source: luckybackup): rsync-based GUI data backup utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-1 (oneiric), package size 578 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<wesker_> hi all=)
<dasKreech> Hello
<psyrus> i want to disable the hyperthreading on my i5-2410m laptop as to determine any performance difference.
<anubis> Hello?
<legendarydesu_> I have a Dillema/Preposition.
<legendarydesu_> Who would like to teach me programming.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<legendarydesu_> Well shit.
<legendarydesu_> Either everyone on here's inactive.
<legendarydesu_> Or lazy.
<legendarydesu_> OI
<legendarydesu_> Lazy fucks.
<peace_> Tm_T: xD
<Tm_T> peace_: where?
<peace_> he is gone
<Tm_T> I know very well, but thanks anyway (:
<aguitel> after aptitude full-upgrade it say:Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out
<nunuke> hali
<nunuke> honnan tudok leszedni olan kiegészítőt amivel tudok mp3at lejátszani?
<hzozokk> how to restart plasma-desktop?
<mozzy> hi all
<mozzy> easy one
<mozzy> tryin to make kubuntu auto login, im at the right area and set it up but it still wont auto login
<mozzy> oops its on Mint 12, guess i should be askin in a Mint 12 channel
<mozzy> minty mint irc
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<utherpendragon> Hello. I'm a new KDE/Kubuntu user. Just trying this out to see if it works.
<utherpendragon> IRC, I mean; not Kubuntu...
<fatum> works.
<utherpendragon> Thanks!
<utherpendragon> I'm having a great experience with kubuntu so far... I have one question
<utherpendragon> There is an app I use that shows in menu but won't launch unless I enter it in the terminal
<utherpendragon> then it runs normally...
<utherpendragon> any idea how I can get it to launch without running it in konsole?
<utherpendragon> I installed it through a ppa, if that makes a difference
<Roey> hey there
<Roey> yeah
<Roey> press on the big K, search for the program there, and when it pops up in the search results list, drag it to the panel
<Roey> utherpendragon:  see above
<utherpendragon> OK
<utherpendragon> says "KDEInit could not launch /usr/share/damnvid/Damnvid
<Roey> how did you install the app?"
<Roey> hmm.
<Roey> btw I am not one of the Kubuntu folks here, just a groupie
<utherpendragon> through konsole, after adding ppa and update
<Roey> and on the comamnd line it just works??
<utherpendragon> yes!
<Roey> well go to the icon's properties and see what command is being executed on the command line
<utherpendragon> I'll try that
<BluesKaj> utherpendragon,  which app is it ?
<Roey> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<utherpendragon> It's calle 'Damnvid'. I've been using it in Linux Mint to download youtube videos... works great
<BluesKaj> utherpendragon,  you could also right click on the app> icon settings>application command> try "damnvid" there or usr/bin/damnvid , there's an app called youtube-dl that your run in the cli using the url as well
<utherpendragon> it looks like a python script. But there uis no Damnvid folder in '/usr/share/damnvid/
<BluesKaj> damnvid  actually
<BluesKaj>  % and U won't send to text here wth
<utherpendragon> in 'user/bin' it is a shell script
<utherpendragon> If I open as root I can change how it opens?
<BluesKaj> utherpendragon,  it's damnvid % and U , with no and
<BluesKaj> utherpendragon,  try youtube-dl
<utherpendragon> youtube-dl is in Muon?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl , it's a terminal based app
<utherpendragon> damnvid script is executable
<utherpendragon> Oh. Actually using damnvid through terminal is not that big a hardship... it's easy to use and works perfectly
<BluesKaj> ok then , in the application command in icon settings ( damnvid)
<utherpendragon> but I'll check out youtube-dl
<utherpendragon> it also downloads many other video formats besides youtube, and can convert video
<BluesKaj> utherpendragon,  for some reason I can't get the chat text to show % and U which are required in the command
<BluesKaj> for damnvid
<Torch> BluesKaj: turn off mirc colours
<BluesKaj> Torch,  Idon't have mirc colours on konversation , altho I do have "custom colours"
<BluesKaj>  damnvid
<BluesKaj> nope still doesn't show them , must be a command not allowed in the chat text
<utherpendragon> I think the problem is it's looking for 'Damnvid' folder in root, when it is in my /home
<utherpendragon> maybe?
<utherpendragon> but that's not how it works in Mint
<BluesKaj> utherpendragon,  copy it to /usr/share o, /usr/bin, /usr/lib, or /usr/share ..not sure which one will
<BluesKaj> dam phatphingers
<utherpendragon> :)
<utherpendragon> oh hell, I'll try youtube-dl, or just continue using damnvid in terminal... at least it just works
<Torch> BluesKaj: configure -> behaviour -> chat window -> disable variable expansion
<utherpendragon> Thanks for your time...
<BluesKaj> utherpendragon,  it's an interesting experiment to see which usr dir the app will work from , the default is usually /usr/bin/
<utherpendragon> ah, OK. I'll experiment...
<BluesKaj>  damnvid%U
<BluesKaj> aha thanks Torch :)
<utherpendragon> thanks again.. bye
<RocknRolla> hello
<RocknRolla> my kde have probleam
<RocknRolla> anyone help  plz
<BluesKaj> RocknRolla,  still using backtrack ?
<RocknRolla> yah
<RocknRolla> BluesKaj: is there any problem with backtrack
<RocknRolla> if anyy plz tell me
<BluesKaj> !backtrack | RocknRolla
<ubottu> RocknRolla: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<RocknRolla> thx you both
<psyrus> moun crashed on me when trying to  do system updates so how can i do this all through the console instead ?
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  is muon turned off , make sure before runing any update or install commands in the konsole
<BluesKaj> !apt-get | psyrus
<ubottu> psyrus: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<psyrus> oh sweet
<psyrus> i didnt even know i could run the synaptic or adept on kubuntu
<psyrus> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<psyrus> oooohh... lol
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  synaptic is still my fav abd finally adept is back ...that darn muon is too buggy to use IMO
<psyrus> but can i use synaptic under kde ?
<psyrus> or kubuntu 11.1 i mean
<psyrus> i'm still trying to read the short apt-get manual link u got
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  yes , if you don't mind some gtk apps ..doesn't bother me , synaptic runs just fine on kde
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  I don't really use package managers very much , mostly it's for referncing and searching for available packages and their descrptions . Otherwise I use apt-get for updates upgrades installs and removals
<BluesKaj> gtk libs , not apps
<psyrus> BluesKaj: if i can help it, i think i wanna avoid the console right now
<BluesKaj> then synaptic is your best choice IMO , psyrus
<psyrus> i guess i better fill out a crash report on moun...
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  don't bother it's been done manytimes already
<psyrus> lol i was just thinking that
<psyrus> it wont even restart...
<psyrus> quite honestly.. i think i am just going to try using a different distro...
<psyrus> but i want the nice gui that kde has
<psyrus> it seems its just an ongiong problem , and the constant going onto irc all the time and spending sevearl hours tring to get help
<psyrus> BluesKaj:  i think i'm off to try a new distro ....
<peace_> i use terminal
<psyrus> peace_:  i'm a dos head.. but it's like i'm trying to learn a programming language when i try and figure out the console commands
<psyrus> its hard to switch gears
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  if you're going to be a serious linux user , learning the cli (konsole or  terminal)  to some degree is necessary , relying on GUI s for everything  is for windows users
<ts2> (ba)sh _is_ technically a programming language :)
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  no matter which linux distro you use some knowledge of the command line will be necessary and very useful ,and it's probly much easier than you think
<psyrus> BluesKaj:  i understand what your saying ...
<BluesKaj> especially being a dos guy , it should come naturally :)
<psyrus> windows almost makes me lazy
<psyrus> and right about now, i'm REALLY lazy ...heh..
<peace_> psyrus: type this on konsole sudo apt-g  THNE PRESS TAB KEY
<peace_> several times
<psyrus> apt-g isn't recognized
<EvilResistance> apt-get then
<psyrus> EvilResistance: what are "super cow powers" ?? ... and do i display all 2141
<psyrus> peace_:  , its asking if i want to display all 2,141 possibilities, i assume that these are all the possible updates i can choose from ?
<psyrus> well i dont think i'm going to work today, so i've got all day to play with linux
<psyrus> (and play some ql)
<peace_> psyrus: i get this http://paste.kde.org/187394
<psyrus> peace_:  ok
<psyrus> peace_:  um... it looks like its trying to (or has) pick up at the point that moun crashed at
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  run this in the terminal  , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<psyrus> BluesKaj:  its allready been configured . it's done with all of it now i think
<BluesKaj> ok good , psyrus , if it locks up again save that command ...it's quite handy
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  especially sudo dpkg --configure -a , it helps resolve uninstalled packages
<psyrus> BluesKaj:  it locked up again , lol..
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  open the system monitor and kill muon , it's probly in dependency hell
<peace_> BluesKaj: xD kill muon
<peace_> BluesKaj: murder
 * BluesKaj removes muon from his system
<psyrus> BluesKaj: i dont see it anywhere on the list..
<BluesKaj> then it's a zombie , altho zombies aren't supposed interfere
<BluesKaj> to
<psyrus> BluesKaj:  ok, i'm going to run apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> psyrus,  , my best suggestion is to reboot , then sudo apt-get remove muon in the terminal
<psyrus> BluesKaj:  ok
<psyrus> there's little indication that i rebooted, but i just realized i forgot to identify myself
<psyrus> when i see a red line on quassel that means there was a break in my connection right ?
<psyrus> peace_: did u see what i just said ? i forgot to tab your name
<rork> psyrus: no, the redline marks where you switched your view to another channel (or maybe lost focus on the window), it's where you left reading
<psyrus> oh okay
<psyrus> rork:  thnx
<rork> yw
<psyrus> i dont try to act like a n00b but i know it's pretty obvious , and i hate helping out people who have absolutely no understanding of what i'm doing, but i sorta grit my teeth and deal with it and sooner or later they end up learning a thing or to
<dabbill> is there a way to make it so apt-get uses multi cores when installing software?
<dav_> hi when I download a new splash screen theme, it is not added to the list. Can you help me?
<Free_Bullets> dabbill, apt-get doesn't really use much cpu, does it? most of the time it's either doing hard drive work or downloading something.
<dabbill> Free_Bullets: i always just see it maxing out at 20% meaning its only useing 1 core
<Free_Bullets> dabbill, if it was able to utilize all cores, it would probably do it by default
<dabbill> Free_Bullets: also when installing software with a script that comes with it, it will only use 1 core to compile, any way to change the default -j for make?
<Free_Bullets> i see
<Free_Bullets> i'm not sure, sorry
<psyrus> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)      <---- it'a unable to lock he admin dir , asking if i'm a root....
<psyrus> *the
<psyrus>  man how do i login as a "root" again ?
<psyrus> i was before i dont know how i got changed
<Free_Bullets> psyrus, where does that error message come from?
<psyrus> on my console
<Free_Bullets> "su -" to get back to root
<genii-around> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<psyrus> is there no way to keep the console "always on top"
<Free_Bullets> right click on the title bar, advanced, keep above
<Free_Bullets> psyrus,
<psyrus> Free_Bullets:  :) thanx man hehe i overlooked that one
<psyrus> omg i'm getting an authenticatino failure.. oh  craaaaaaaa
<psyrus> is there a different password to get into root than when i use my account password ?
<genii-around> psyrus: Root account is disabled by design on (K)ubuntu. See the info that the bot gave about sudo command.
<genii-around> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DarthFrog> psyrus:  Preface a command with "sudo" when you need (and only when you need) to execute it with root privileges.  There is no root account in Kubuntu and one is not needed.  The system is more secure without a root account.
<DarthFrog> sudo = SuperUser Do
<psyrus> DarthFrog:  i just saw a thread about someone "breaking there system" by taking permission of the root dir.
<DarthFrog> psyrus: I'm not quite sure what it is meant bye "taking permission of the root dir".  But if you screw around with your system while having root privilegs, yes, you can really break things.  There is an equivalent to "format c:" in Linux and if excuted with root privileges, it will have the same effect.  Without root privileges, it won't do anything (unless executed in your home directory) as it won't have permission.
<DarthFrog> psyrus: It is said that Linux is not user friendly.  If assuming that you actually know what you're doing and helping you do that, then it is indeed user friendly.  if you know what you're doing.
<psyrus> DarthFrog: ok. dont plat on doing anything other than getting these damned updates installed and getting onto more important things
<DarthFrog> psyrus: This command will work, all on one line: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<psyrus> i still gotta setup wine again and all the other crap i lost b/c of having to do a reinstall
<DarthFrog> psyrus: Have your home directory on its own partition.  Then whenever you reinstall, you don't lose whatever's in your home directory.
<psyrus> okay, i'll resize this partition (i think i only gave linux about 50 gig . um.. 4 of that is for swap
<psyrus> )
<psyrus> DarthFrog:  how big do i make the partition and i just mount it on the /home
<DarthFrog> psyrus: Well, only you can answer that question.  How much RAM do you have?  How big is the hard drive(s)? What other OS's do you wish to run?
<psyrus> okay i'm confused though
<psyrus> how much room out of this 46 gig i have for linux do i use for linux, and for my home ?
<psyrus> deathfrog
<DarthFrog> If it were me, I'd give the system 10 GB (and keep it clean) and the rest to /home.  I have plenty of RAM and don't need a swap partition.  I could have a swapfile instead, in the system partition.
<DarthFrog> But I don't need a lot of space in /tmp or /var.  Depending on what you do, you may and 10 GB may not be enough for you.
<psyrus> i have 4 g of ram..
<DarthFrog> You need swap.  At least 4 GB.
<psyrus> i do
<DarthFrog> If you manipulate large files (graphics, videos) you'll need more /tmp space.
<psyrus> i am not going to worry aabout that now , i dont plan reinstalling this thing again for a very elong time, (this is window's fault i had to reinstall both o/s's )
<DarthFrog> Mind you, if you manipulate large files, you'll need more RAM. :-)
<psyrus> i do manipulate VERY large files
<DarthFrog> How large.
<DarthFrog> ?
<psyrus> well, some were around 100g
<psyrus> but thats all raw video/audio uncompressed
<DarthFrog> In 46 GB?  I don't think so.
<psyrus> at like 1080dpi
<psyrus> no
<psyrus> no in linux
<psyrus> in windows
<FloodBotK2> psyrus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> Install Windows first, then Linux.  That way, dual-booting will be automatically set up correctly for you.
<DarthFrog> As you know Windows doesn't play nice with others.
<psyrus> i dont understand why the heck they dont let you just download the recovery console anymore ?? (or do they ? cuz i couldn't find it ANYWHERE cept on nerosmart -- who wants $10 for it) i had no way to fix my boot loader except through linux
<psyrus> (reinstalling the whole linux)
<DarthFrog> There's lots of Linux recovery tool/distros.
<psyrus> i am planning on getting one soon
<DarthFrog> Also, have you looked at Clonezilla?
<psyrus> how can i confirm all my updates were sucessfully installed ?
<DarthFrog> By doing it again.  If nothing happens, you're OK.
<psyrus> okay
<psyrus>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarthFrog> Do your self a favour and put that command in ~/.bash_aliases.
<psyrus> funny...
<psyrus> thanks 4 the help man. its got everything
<DarthFrog> This is the contents of my ~/.bash_aliases file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/806565/
<psyrus> wait
<psyrus> i dont know what that  is now
<DarthFrog> An alias is a command substitution.  If I give the command "update", it executes  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".  The file is /home/rob/.bash_aliases.  "~" is short for "users home directory".
<DarthFrog> You might have heard that you can build your own tools in Linux/Unix?  My "lspkg" alias is an example of doing so.
<psyrus> gotcha
<psyrus> whats the 1st supposed to be doing ?
<psyrus> lspkg command ?
<DarthFrog> I use it to search which packages are installed, viz.:  lspkg | grep linux    This will show me all installed packages with the word linux in their name.
<psyrus> um... so do i just copy that to a notepad and save it as a file ? and in what dir?
<DarthFrog> There are various ls (list) commands available: ls, lsusb, lspci, lsattr, lshw, etc.  So I named it "list package". :-)
<DarthFrog> If you want to use it, create a file /home/psyrus/.bash_aliases and put any aliases you want defined there.
<DarthFrog> AFK
<psyrus> (i dont put the numbers in there though right ..? )
<psyrus> ie: /home/psyrus/psyrus.bash_aliases
<psyrus> man.... i did something wrong because it doesn't recognize the command, do i need to reboot after i stuck that "psyrus.bash_asliases in my home /psyrus/ dir ??
<psyrus> DarthFrog:  is the "." in your part about the /psyrus/.bash_alaises a typo ? or am i supposed to make up a name and use that .bash_aliases as it's extension?
<DarthFrog> Back.
<DarthFrog> The "." that prefaces a file name means it's a hidden file.  It's part of the file name.  File extentions have no meaning in Linux (they may mean something to individual programs but nothing to the system).
<psyrus> k
<DarthFrog> The file name would be ".bash_aliases" and would be in /home/psyrus (or whatever your home directory is).  It will be loaded the next time you log in or by the command: source .bash_aliases
<psyrus> DarthFrog:  Very nice man!!!
<psyrus> it works
<psyrus> its a little batch file sorta
<DarthFrog> Aliases are very useful, if only for preventing typos. :-)
<gernode7> Hello. I have a problem with my ext4 partition. I got a read-only filesystem while I was using a VM on my kubuntu system and now I have a damaged fs. Grub does not find the main partition and can not start. I use a live cd to run dd_rescue and fsck. smartutils says that the disk itself is ok. fsck (e2fsck) gives me veeery many multiply-claimed block errors and it seems to be hanging (it runs since a few days and even w/ -C 0 option
<DarthFrog> psyrus: the command "alias -p" will show you all the aliases you currently have defined.  There are more than you think.
<DarthFrog> gernode7: You have a backup?  You need it.
<gernode7> DarthFrog: yes, but not so recent one
<psyrus> wtf ?
<DarthFrog> gernode7: The School of Hard Knocks has just taught you the value of recent backups.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DarthFrog> Which reminds me, I need to do a backup.
<psyrus> very humorous!!
<psyrus> finally installing synaptic
<psyrus> i'll be good once i have some sorta package manager
<DarthFrog> muon is the package manager.
<psyrus> i deleted it
<DarthFrog> And why did you do a damnfool thing like that?
<psyrus> lol
<DarthFrog> You deserve to have to use dselect for the rest of your life!
<DarthFrog> If I had to use dselect, I'd go back to OS/2.
<psyrus> dselect?
<DarthFrog> !dselect
<psyrus> oh boy..
<DarthFrog> dselect is the spawn of Satan.
<psyrus> !dselect
<psyrus> idk
<DarthFrog> Be glad that you don't.  Be very glad.
<psyrus> anyways, i gotta install wine now, then a bunch of other crap.... its going to take a while
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  muon is buggy , the latest update messed it up
<psyrus> synaptic is up and running good. it confirms i have no updates to install eiter
<DarthFrog> Lovely.  I wouldn't know, I use apt-get.
<DarthFrog> Synaptic is OK.
<BluesKaj> adept still works , looks like it's been upgraded
<psyrus> i dont care , as long as it works
<BluesKaj> yup , synaptic ftw
<DarthFrog> There's also kpackagekit.
<BluesKaj> bah
<psyrus> this crap happened to me last time and i dind't know what to do and i spent all day in here trying to get help i was sooo p*** (not at here, but just at the dang o/s and  the probs . i have with it)
<DarthFrog> I never really cottoned onto Adept.  Don't know why, but it never appealed to me.
<BluesKaj> synaptic is merely a reference for apps and their descriptions for me , hardly ever use it to install
<BluesKaj> synaptic is great for purging stuff tho
<psyrus> sstill dnloading the wine packages...
<psyrus> synaptic wokrs just fine
<psyrus> no problem with installing new stuff
<buldozer> всем привет
<DarthFrog> !ru | bulldog98
<ubottu> bulldog98: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Nickmh> Anybody got some time to help figure out what the hell my stsem is doing when I try to install updates using synaptic or muon package manager?
<Nickmh> stsem = system
<psyrus> perhaps
<Nickmh> trying to do a massive update after the PC has been down for 3-4 weeks over tholidays
<psyrus> okay. well do you want to just do it manually this time around with the console ?
<Nickmh> Synaptic reported broken packages which i tried to fix using the "Broken" button
<psyrus> dunno about synaptic...
<psyrus> i just started using it today
<psyrus> i was using moun but not anymore
<Nickmh> HHmmm can do it manually but synaptic is reporting that one file is trying to overwrite another that is already in another package. if that makes sense. I can paste in what it is
<Nickmh> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-widgets-addons_4%3a4.7.97-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icontasks/indicators.svgz', which is also in package build 20111113-1
<psyrus> when u did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<psyrus> try typing that in the console and see what it does
<psyrus> but make sure first that neither package manager is running
<Nickmh> opening bash terminal
<Nickmh> failed to "fetch" an entry for Firefox aurora, but that doesn'
<Nickmh> t matter
<psyrus> i dont know .. mebbe try re-running it after it finishes?
<Nickmh> I'lll remove it from the list of sources so it doesn't interfear
<psyrus> u prolly no more about this than i do then. lol i just had to remove a package manager completely after a crash, it _stayed_ crashed ... lol .. i dnloaded synaptic from their website , works fine
<Nickmh> HHmmm,  in the bash shell....
<Nickmh> just ran sudo apt-get install -f
<Nickmh> to fix unmet dependacies
<Nickmh> fixing duplicate sources
<psyrus> what type of cpu do u have
<psyrus> i on a ql server right now so
<Nickmh> I'm just on a cheapy intel box at the moment
<Nickmh> ok
<Nickmh> after running sudo apt-get -f install I get
<psyrus> y?
<psyrus> Nickmh: , hit p and tab and keeping hitting it till psyrus show up and then type me a message next time okay ?
<psyrus> hey man u ever try out qlprism  ?? omg it rocks!!! i get killer fps too
<Nickmh> A list of activities Packages to be installed, Removed Updraded etc.
<Nickmh> The knsol then tells me...
<Nickmh> Preparing to replace plasma-widgets-addons 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1 (using .../plasma-widgets-addons_4%3a4.7.97-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1_i386.deb) ...
<Nickmh> Unpacking replacement plasma-widgets-addons ...
<Nickmh> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-widgets-addons_4%3a4.7.97-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Nickmh>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icontasks/indicators.svgz', which is also in package build 20111113-1
<FloodBotK1> Nickmh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nickmh> psyrus: yep
<Nickmh> here now
<Nickmh> Just got "Floodbotted" :)
<Nickmh> psyrus: that konsol message make any sense to you?
<Nickmh> HHmmm, I don't know what to do about this
<Nickmh> anyone got time try and sort out a updateing problrm?
<psyrus> Nickmh: get it workin? idk but my whole system froze on me during a game so i had to reboot and accidently went to windows instead of linux
<Nickmh> psyrus: Nah not yet
<psyrus> ok whats going on in konsole?
<Nickmh> OK, I found the problem
<Nickmh> During the upgarde there is a conflict
<psyrus> when you get an oppurtunity, can you ping me and tell me what yours says?
<Nickmh> I have to get back to kde 4.7.4
<psyrus> huh???
<psyrus> which upgrade did it hang up on ?
<Nickmh> 4.7.95
<psyrus> is 4.7.95 the update or my pong response from you
<baxeico__> hi, how to enable the search bar in dolphin?
<baxeico__> i mean the search bar used to do nepomuk queries
<baxeico__> i cannot see it any more
<baxeico__> after upgrading to 4.7
<baxeico__> in onereic
<Nickmh> psyrus: how do i ping upi from in here?
<psyrus> Nickmh: /ping psyrus
<Nickmh> psyrus: ahhh got it.  Been a  long time since i was in cml
<Nickmh> HHmmm  Got no feedback
<Nickmh> psyrus: got no feedback
<psyrus> when i try to ping someone else, it is instinaneous, and i've pinged all sorts of ppl , its gotta be more than that but i dont know how to tell
<psyrus> no matters
<psyrus> i dont know much about restoring kde to a previous version
<psyrus> do you have any idea what that update applies to ?
<psyrus> when mine froze up , it crashed on the dpkg .. i dont even know what that is.. but it moun wouldn't recover , even after a reboot, so i installed synaptic and it has not given me a single problem ytet
<Nickmh> I had a beta ppa in software sources.  Got rid of that.  Now trying to get kde 4.7.4 back
<psyrus> hey i gotta restart from installing mumble i guess... brb
<Nickmh> HHHmmmm.  Does anyone know how to roll back from kde 4.7.97 to 4.7.4
<Nickmh> ?
<BarkingFish> Nickmh: that's...interesting. How did you get onto 4.7.97 in the first place? We've only just put 4.7.4 out into the pools :)
<Nickmh> ok, then.  GNome it is :)
<Nickmh> I'll install GNome then KDE 4.7.4 from there :)
<BarkingFish> Fair enough :P  I only asked a civil question :P
<MaxHR> Hello, is there a way to install plasma Active workspace on kubuntu? if so how?
<BluesKaj> MaxHR,  install kubuntu-desktop
<benbloom> ok. after hours of tinkering I'm coming to the irc for help.... I've got a 64b machine running 64b kubuntu. It's got 4 DDR2 slots, but if i put more than 2G total of ram, it hangs at login. I can get it to log in in recovery mode using grub2 but then my multi-head display doesn't work as expected, and several other peripherals also seem broken (usb etc) anyone help me to diagnose what's going on here?
<EvilResistance> benbloom:  make sure you're using the correct type of RAM for your hardware
<EvilResistance> benbloom:  then also make sure your BIOS is detecting that new RAM
<benbloom> EvilResistance, the ram chips I'm using are showing up and passing memtest86+ they work individually, (say one 2G chip works fine) and I've tried running memtest on the individual sticks in different slots to see if there was a problem with the board
<benbloom> EvilResistance, I've swapped out different chips and it seems to be independent of which chips I use. If i run 2* 1G chips i'm fine, or 1*2G chip I'm fine, but as soon as i have >2G it gets janky. is there a log i can check for errors?
<EvilResistance> as i said did you check in the BIOS?
<urmel> hello
<benbloom> EvilResistance, would the ram work with memtest if BIOS wasn't finding it?
<BarkingFish> benbloom: just as a thought, can you post the make and model of your board here? I know quite a lot used to have a maxmem for the board of no higher than 2GB...
<BarkingFish> might be wise to check and see if yours is one of them
<EvilResistance> benbloom:  unless BIOS can see the ram, nothing else can see it
<EvilResistance> so if BIOS isnt seeing the ram, well...
<EvilResistance> benbloom:  also, can you do as BarkingFish asks, because we can check what the max mem is for your board
<benbloom> BarkingFish, how do i id the board? it's an Acer Aspire M3100 desktop
<BarkingFish> you've just done it, give me 2 seconds
<gastal> benbloom: jumping in the middle of discussion so I apologize if I'm repeating what some one might have said. I've had problems with RAM not being recognized be fixed by updating the BIOS
<benbloom> gastal, and EvilResistance. while i did not check BIOS per se, I was able to run Memtest86+ on the chips (I did it with 2*2G chips in-- memtest passed but system failed to load properly
<BarkingFish> Right, this is what the baord appears to be: AM2 Motherboard MB.S8709.001
<BarkingFish> http://www.skyline-eng.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=7061
<EvilResistance> Memory Support: Up to 4 GB DDR2 533/667/800 MHz SDRAM  <--
<EvilResistance> i surely hope you have one of those speeds :/
<BarkingFish> yeah, so you've not hit maximum memory, the question next is, do those sticks match - i.e are the clock speeds the same, manufacturers the same, I've had trouble with DDR2 before where I've mixed clock speeds and makers... they can be notoriously picky
<EvilResistance> ^
<benbloom> k. it's possible that one of the chips that i've used is not proper speed. when you say up to that's <= not < right?
<BarkingFish> yes
<EvilResistance> mhm
<BarkingFish> You can have up to 4GB in there, meaning the absolute limit is 4GB, you can have lower than or up to that amount
<benbloom> I just purchased 2 new 2G chips (same specs/mfg) and they gave me trouble
<BarkingFish> maker and clock speed?
<benbloom> yup
<benbloom> same package. they're twin sticks
<gastal> what frequency?
<BarkingFish> no..  I mean "what was the clock speed and who was the maker?" :)
<benbloom> lol crucial. speed was 800mhz
<gastal> hmm, so should be supported and a decent brand
<BarkingFish> well crucial is usually fantastic stuff, and 800mhz is supported.
<EvilResistance> mhm
<EvilResistance> could be finnicky sticks, even within the same manufacturer stuff like that happens
<benbloom> i have 4 slots. could be i need to put them in a different config physically? ie alternate yellow/blue or same color?
<BarkingFish> Next thing then, have you had a check in the ram slots on your board? Are there any signs of dirt, dust, FO's or anything untoward in them?
<BarkingFish> if so, hoover the board or use compressed air to blow the sockets clean
<benbloom> i did run memtest86 on each stick individually upon arrival
<benbloom> does it matter which slot they go into?
<gastal> benbloom: performance wise: maybe
<gastal> working wise: no
<BarkingFish> ideally, put them in the same color slots, i believe one is single channel, one is dual channel and I think it's only relevant to Windows iirc
<gastal> the modules of same size should stay in same colored slots for optimal performance(dual channel)
<gastal> BarkingFish: linux can take advantage of dual(or even triple) channel memory just fine
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> nice, I'll remember that :)
<gastal> =)
<benbloom> ok. so now i have 2 twin 1G sticks in the yellow slots (not crucial, but OEM). I was going to add another 800mhz 2G stick to one of the blue slots and see how that works
#kubuntu 2012-01-17
<gastal> benbloom: a good trick to clean the RAM slots if you don't have compressed air available is using a paint brush
<gastal> benbloom: does the machine make any noise when failing to boot? If a MOBO fails POST(a self test done when booting) it usually emit some beeps
<benbloom> no beeps
<BarkingFish> benbloom: are the two 1G sticks both 800mhz too?
<kaddi> my laptop just seriously crashed and took the entire system down. What logs would I be able to (hopefully) find some info on what caused the crash?
<kaddi> I wasn't at the machine at the time, so I don't know exactly what happened... Browser was opnened, so was the mail client and irc. When I got back X was gone and all I could see was a frozen CLI interface showing the last 10 lines of a crash-report
<gastal> kaddi: what do you mean by "took the entire system down"? did you have to do a hard reset?
<benbloom> BarkingFish, the two sticks are 667mhz
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> gastal all that was left was the unresponsive screen with the CLI interface and the crash report
<BarkingFish> That sounds like a kernel panic, kaddi.  I don't know that there is going to be any sort of log that you can find of it, but maybe if you run ksystemlog you can check through the logs of other parts of the system and look for anything which may have caused the crash
<kaddi> i couldn't enter anything and i couldn't switch to a different tty either
<Psyrus> i'm through with kubuntu for one night i went back to windows
<BarkingFish> benbloom: Don't run those alongside the 800mhz stick then, that's most likely what is causing your ram problem.
<gastal> if it was a kernel panic logs are available only with debug kernels, which are not the default
<kaddi> yeh, not running debug kernel
<BarkingFish> Either use 800mhz or 667mhz, not both :)
<DerezzedGoat> Hi, I am running the backports ppa for 11.10 that gets me kde4.8 beta.  I just installed some mutilingual stuff...  anyway, whenever I start a kde program my whole xsession gets knocked out
<DerezzedGoat> I have an strace...
<DerezzedGoat> does anybody want to see it?  it ends up talkinga bout a resource temporarily unavailable...
<BarkingFish> DerezzedGoat: sure, paste it up somewhere :)
<gastal> DerezzedGoat: paste.kde.org
<benbloom> ok BarkingFish. that's helpful. now. i'm still troubled about the twin 2G sticks that wouldn't work. they work fine together in my other PC
<gastal>  benbloom: tough it can be a pain I would seriously consider seeing if acer has released a update to the BIOS in your MOBO
<benbloom> hmm. never occurred to me. how would i go about finding that out?
<gastal> hmm, let me see if I can find out....
<kaddi> are there any known issues that cause kernel panics in kubuntu 11:10 then? eg intel graphic cards
<BarkingFish> benbloom: do you have a piece number on the Cruical sticks please?  I'd like to check out which ones you have :)
<benbloom> BarkingFish, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0027P9C9G/ref=oh_o04_s00_i02_details
<gastal> kaddi: intel graphics usually behave quite well, proprietary drivers are the most crash prone ones....
<BarkingFish> thanks
<kaddi> well my last kernel panics  (on the one starting with i and jaunty were due to the intel drivers.. that's why I'm asking)
<gastal> benbloom: sorry, but acer lists no BIOS whatsover for your MOBO.... =/
<benbloom> haha
<benbloom> I'm going to build my next PC from scratch
 * gastal always builds his own PCs
 * benbloom will too from now on
<gastal> a bit off-topic but I might add that I'll bet benbloom's problems are the fault of some shitty BIOS programmer, never seen worst code in my life.....
<DerezzedGoat> gastal, BarkingFish http://pastebin.com/qFVWNf6e
<BarkingFish> guys, just a quick check here - may seem a bit thick, but are DIMM and SDRAM the same?
<benbloom> not sure why anyone would build a 64b machine with 4 slots and make it 4G maxmem
<BarkingFish> or am I being utterly stupid?
<DerezzedGoat> BarkingFish, sometimes... I think ddr is too
<DerezzedGoat> BarkingFish, back in the day there was such thing as simm
<gastal> BarkingFish: they are not, but most people/sellers used them interchangebly
<BarkingFish> gastal: this might be the issue then...
<gastal> plus that's not the issue since DIMM is VERY old
<DerezzedGoat> BarkingFish, and you had to install the items in pairs... dimms you could install one module and it would work
<gastal> and by very old I mean pre DDR1
<BarkingFish> this is nuts then
<BarkingFish> I'm looking at the product guide for what benbloom bought, and it states that they are 4GB Density, Type DDR2, Format DIMM
<DerezzedGoat> gastal, Hey, I have an sdram computer.. but I don't have any edo computers anymore :(
 * gastal is impressed at DerezzedGoat, even tough he has an acquaintance who has an Apple II
<BarkingFish> The board states it supports 4GB of DDR2 SDRAM.
<DerezzedGoat> So, can anybody help with my KDE stuff crashing, This is a major dissapointed
<DerezzedGoat> gastal, bah, I have an atari 800
<gastal> ok, I now need to find someone who has a Commodore 64....
<BarkingFish> No Commodores here, nasty things... :)   I had a ZX Spectrum +2 and +3 :P
<BarkingFish> Go Speccy!
<gastal> DerezzedGoat: do you have a backtrace? from a quick scan of the strace I can only see temporary(EAGAIN) errors that shouldn't cause a crash....
<DerezzedGoat> gastal, I don't have debuggin symbols installed
<DerezzedGoat> gastal, I suppose I can install that, or could you walk me thru?
<DerezzedGoat> gastal, I mean, my whole system goes back to kdm
<DerezzedGoat> gastal, whenever i run kopete... so the problem is pretty deep.
<DerezzedGoat> It even crashes xfce which I am using now
<gastal> DerezzedGoat: I have to admit I'm new to kubuntu, my default stance would be to ran TWM plus the faulty program to see what happens
<gastal> DerezzedGoat: hmm, that's interesting, so it's probably crashing X itself
<DerezzedGoat> I'm pretty sure twm will crash too.. Ah.. x logs...
<gastal> yeah, I would check them
<gastal> might give some clue
<benbloom> so i'm thinking i'll just buy 2 more 1G 667mhz sticks since i cant have more than 4G anyway. they're pretty cheap
<gastal> benbloom: if possible test before buying, maybe borrowing from a friend.....
<benbloom> http://www.amazon.com/PC2-5300-667MHz-Desktop-Server-PowerVault/dp/B004WP2YY4 do those look good?
<benbloom> hah! all my friends use mac
<gastal> like BarkingFish said memory can be fiddly but in theory mixing speeds is supposed to work(altough at the lower speed0
<DerezzedGoat> gastal, I don't see anything usefull...
<gastal> no EE entries?
<gastal> benbloom: don't buy ECC memory
<gastal> it might, maybe, on ocasion work on desktops but it's meant for servers
<benbloom> oh. I'm just trying to find something that will work with my elpida 667mhz 1G sticks that came with the aspire M3100
 * gastal 's personal preference is kingston or corsair
<benbloom> should I not worry about mfg as long as i have consistency between speed and correct size?
<benbloom> how does this look gastal? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145098
<gastal> benbloom: I see no problem with that, =)
<benbloom> cool. for <$30 it's worth a chance.
<gastal> and to think I had to pay R$200(US$100) for pretty much the same about 3 months back..... taxes.....
<benbloom> when it comes time for me to build my next PC, do you have any sites you recommend for HW suggestions (esp linux compatibility and future upgrade-ability)?
<benbloom> ouch gastal.
<gastal> benbloom: I'm not from the US so the sites I buy from wouldn't be any good to you
<gastal> (as in they don't ship to the US)
<benbloom> fair enough. i'm more looking for research and user experience info on hardware/software compatibility rather than where to buy
<gastal> ah, then I might suggest anadtech.com and their forums, their reviews are top notch and trusthworthy
<benbloom> cool. well thanks so much for all the help/advice. first time i've really gotten much help on #kubuntu (usually use #ubuntu)
<Draggor> I have aterm installed, but when I go to maximize it, it doesn't fill the full window.  Is there a setting I'm missing to make this happen?
<benbloom__> can someone tell me how to remove the builtin flash plugin for firefox (32b) I want to upgrade to adobe-plugin (64b) but i cant remember step one
<Joseph_> Hello, guys I wonder if KDE 4.8 RC2 has any special way to install it.
<Joseph_> I did a fresh install, and added the repo and updated... and the KDE shows up but it is imposible to use its extremly slow
<DerezzedGoat> Ok, I have troubleshooted my kde 4.8 crashes... and I am disturbed
<DerezzedGoat> It is not my profile (I moved my .kde to a backup folder
<DerezzedGoat> Also, it happens in KDM.. if I click on a text field
<DerezzedGoat> My xorg logs didn't help
<DerezzedGoat> (I didn't see anything obvious anyway
<DerezzedGoat> but when KDM crashes, it brings me right back to KDM
<GoatDerezzed> Ok, now I have my alternate PC set up, I sure could use some help figuring out why my KDE 4.8 from backports is mucking up my system so bad.   It is not my config (moved my .kde)  I can't log into another user until I fix my kdm, or switch to another display manager...  anyway the problem so far has only affected KDE programs.  KDM included, and that crashes when I click on the username field.
<GoatDerezzed> ok... It happens for fvwm and twm immediate when they start.  It does not start for xfce
<GoatDerezzed> ... it does not crash on xfce
<GoatDerezzed>  any idea on how to tell what packages I installed most recently?  I think I was trying to install some chinese input method editors
<Joseph_> GoatDerezzed, I got problem with KDE 4.8 RC2 too, it just too slow for usage
<Joseph_> in my system atlest
<Joseph_> havent got a work around will try to install it on my laptop too see if it was the Nvidia card on the tower or not.
<GoatDerezzed> Joseph_ mine was working...
<ross_jacobs> testing
<GoatDerezzed> I see here something about cannot load /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/faces/.default.face: No such file or directory ... but this should have nothing to do with it...  the next line is
<GoatDerezzed> kdm_greet[958]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
<GoatDerezzed> (this is syslog...   Now WHY?
<GoatDerezzed> I already unistalled the im-switcher that I had installed.
<ross_jacobs> new to IRC. Where should I go first?
<Whiskey`Wonka> Hello.
<Whiskey`Wonka> has that packages being out of sync issue been fixed? i never did find a ticket number to track it by
<GoatDerezzed> ok, now I am pissed.
<EvilResistance> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GoatDerezzed> I need to test my memory, and there is no test memory option in the bootloader... I don't even know what bootloader kubuntu has now...  and on top of that, extlinux is the onlyone I saw, and there are no obvious config files for it, and I ran the extlinux program, and it was not it.
<GoatDerezzed> now I have to figure out what to do.
<bsidb> kubuntu uses grub
<bsidb> is the bootloader is grub?
<James147> kubuntu uses grub2 ^^ and the livecd should have the memtest option
<randomatix_> Does anyone know of a way to get system-wide pie menus in KDE?  I'm thinking something like Firefox's easyGestures might work well with a trackpad
<GoatDerezzed> well, I deturmined that I may have a graphics card problem, but I couldn't find a way to test graphics card memory in linux (any ideas)   And, there is a reason why UCK is in it's own ppa...  it corrupted my xorg.conf... or at least made it find the bad memory in my video card.
<Zeeky4> so how exactly does this work?
<Zeeky4> does anybody even see what im typing?
<Tm_T> sure we do see
<Tm_T> welcome to #kubuntu, the kubuntu support channel
<Zeeky4> it just seems like every chatroom i go into is fill of idling
<Zeeky4> full*
<Zeeky4> so this is essentially a kubuntu help room?
<Zeeky4> ...oooor ignore me that works too ya know
<almoxarife> any kubuntu/kde app backup gurus around? need help with the installed backup app, the default one
<muh2000> hi all
<muh2000> i have an issue: the tray icon of audacious isnt displayed anymore in the tray area :(
<meNtha> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mehrab> KDM won't start on my PC. it stucks on splash screen. it shows no errors
<mehrab> any idea?
<mehrab> it happened after an update when it asked to reconfigure kdm and stop it
<BluesKaj> mehrab,  did you try sudo service kdm start , or just startx
<Sifrazooy> Hi , I was having an issue when i update today after installing Kubuntu , moun    was installing updates but i jamed i had   to close it and when i tried to   install something now it gave me this error  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Sifrazooy> it jamed *
<mehrab> BluesKaj : I entered it now in recovery mode. it said terminated with status 2
<Sifrazooy> SOLVED :D
<BluesKaj> did you try startx . mehrab
<BluesKaj> at the tty prompt
<root> ?
<yon_> ??
<EvilResistance> hehe, don't use the nick 'root' its taken :P
<Guest63701> haha
<yon_> really
<Guest63701> Im new too kde
<mehrab> BluesKaj : yes, and didn't worked. and I should say I try these commands on recovery mode. because when the problem occurs I don't have acces to command line
<yon_> wellcome
<EvilResistance> yon_:  yes it is taken.  also, ircing as root is bad
<Guest63701> Ive always used gnome
<yon_> okkk
<yon_> hey hey can i ask something
<Guest63701> yea
<yon_> i needed to download kubuntu 11.10 desktop theme, can you tell me any link
<Guest63701> ? Idk I'm using backtrack 5 r1 kde
<Guest63701> Default theme
<EvilResistance> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<EvilResistance> yon_:  ^
<yon_> soo when i have theme how can i install theme
<BluesKaj> mehrab,  to access the tty (command line) use ctl+alt +F1 to F6
<yon_> soo when i have theme how can i install theme
<EvilResistance> !repeat | yon_
<ubottu> yon_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<yon_> my bad man sorry
<yon_> does anyone have anything to say about anything
<mehrab> BluesKaj : startx didn't worked. there was an error: failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<yon_> hey hey i need to ask something
<yon_> how can i get a modem driver for my hp pavillion dv1000
<mehrab> BluesKaj : and service kdm start output is : kdm start/running, process 2334
<yon_> how can i get a modem driver for my hp pavillion dv1000
<BluesKaj> mehrab,  which graphics card ?
<yon_> i said modem
<mehrab> BluesKaj :  ati
<yon_> how can i get a modem driver for my hp pavillion dv1000
<mehrab> BluesKaj : and not using proprietary driver
<yon_> how can i get a modem driver for my hp pavillion dv1000
<yon_> how can i get a modem driver for my hp pavillion dv1000
<yon_> how can i get a modem driver for my hp pavillion dv1000
<FloodBotK1> yon_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lyn> 你们好
<BluesKaj> !cn | ly
<ubottu> ly: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BluesKaj> ltoo late
<mehrab> I'm stucked in kubuntu loading logo. it soesn't go to kdm login
<BluesKaj> mehrab,  drop down to a tty prompt , ctl+alt+f1 , sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon , then reboot
<mehrab> BluesKaj : nope, not worked. weired thing is /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty or does not exist
<mehrab> how should i install ati graphic driver from repos in command line??  this may solve the problem!
<lordjj> So to try KDE should I install "kde-plasma-desktop" or "plasma-desktop"? What's the difference?
<rork> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: kde-workspace): KDE Plasma workspace for desktop and laptop computers. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3a-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 787 kB, installed size 2616 kB
<rork> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:68ubuntu9.1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<rork> lordjj: with kde-plasma-desktop you get a set of KDE  apps  (dolphin & konqueror) it seems
<lordjj> Yeah, I guess so.
<lordjj> I'm surprised its only a 22.9MB download
<rork> That's because you onlydownload part of the desktop, install kubuntu-desktop to get the full experience (i.e.  kdepim)
<lordjj> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, the latest KDE in the repos is 4.6.5
<lordjj> Can I get 4.7 on it?
<lordjj> Do I have to add a repo?
<BluesKaj> lordjj,  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7
<usr10> vc vai amanhã
<BluesKaj> !br | usr10
<ubottu> usr10: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lordjj> Where is the network manager icon in KDE? How do you connect to wifi?
<ts2> in the system tray, where it's always been. or just use System Settings -> Network Settings
<lordjj> I just installed kde-plasma-desktop, logged in with KDE and couldn't find it. Can you be more detailed as to how I can connect to wifi?
<ts2> lordjj: install kubuntu-desktop if you want to full set of Kubuntu and KDE tools
<lordjj> I noticed the screen kept flickering black occasionally. Any idea why that might happen?
<ts2> I've never seen that, but it's possibly related to compositing, but that's only a guess
<lordjj> Does it use compiz?
<lordjj> Because I have compiz installed
<ts2> by default, KDE uses KWin, but it can use Compiz too
<lordjj> Is that set in System Settings?
<ts2> yes, under Default Applications -> Window Manager
<lordjj> The network manager icon has a red icon over it and I can't connect to wifi. Anyone knows about this?
<OliveGreen> Hello there
<OliveGreen> Someone please help me. The  Muon package manager is refusing to start. It crashes right after I try to start it.
<OliveGreen> Sorry. I meant the Muon Software Center
<Sifrazooy> OliveGreen try this in  the terminal sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OliveGreen> Sifrazooy, Nope. That did not fix it.
<Sifrazooy> OliveGreen sry that   is the best i can do :D
<lethu> OliveGreen, have you tried rebooting?
<Torch> OliveGreen: what do you mean with "crashes"? is there a backtrace? is there meaningful log output? we need for information to be able to actually help you and not just guess.
<OliveGreen> lethu, Of course I have.
<lethu> OliveGreen, then try launching it from a console and watch for error msgs
<lethu> OliveGreen, or like Torch suggested look for the crash logs
<OliveGreen> Torch, I mean it crashes as in it closes and brings up a "report bug" window.
<OliveGreen> lethu, what's the command?
<OliveGreen> http://www.pastebin.com/PFrsE9UC
<lethu> OliveGreen, can you run another software manager? ie. Synaptic?
<OliveGreen> lethu, It's okay, I'm using Muon Package manager instead of Software Center.
<BluesKaj> OliveGreen,  forget muon , yours is only one of many reports about muon crashing in the last few weeks...use apt-get or apper or even adept and synaptic
<OliveGreen> BluesKaj, I see. I was just going to say it seems it was a very bad choice to put Muon as a default Software Center in the default Kubuntu in installation. :(
<aguitel> i try kubuntu 12.04 live cd (daily build) but it dont load
<lethu> OliveGreen, Synaptic provides at least the same functionalities (in fact it has even more features which Muon doesn't have)
<BluesKaj> package managers are just a reference for applications/packages descriptions in the repos ... apt-get is the cleanest method , also IMO :)
<lethu> as Muon
<lethu> BluesKaj, but you also have the choice to use a GUI
<lethu> some prefer Gui's, others prefer commandline
<BluesKaj> synaptic is still in my kmenu/panel
<lethu> it's a question of personal preference
<BluesKaj> gui as a package reference , yes
<OliveGreen> Okay ppl, I also have this really weird problem with my father's new laptop but I'm not sure you can help me fix it.
<BluesKaj> ask , you might be surprised
<lethu> OliveGreen, it wouldn't hurt if you tried exposing the problem
<OliveGreen> Dad just got a new Core i5 HP Pavilion 9 series laptop. And for some reason, the wireless connection seems to be very weak on it although it's located in the same room as a reuter!
<OliveGreen> The laptop I'm using now is also located in the same room and it doesn't have that problem. The wireless signal is full here!
<BluesKaj> windows 7 or Linux ?
<OliveGreen> Linux of course. Kubuntu.
<jessie> OliveGreen: Have you tried it in Windows?
<lethu> OliveGreen, is something standing on the way between the laptop and the router?
<lethu> OliveGreen, or is it supposed to have an antenna plugged in?
<OliveGreen> jessie, well.. Nope. I haven't..
<BluesKaj> OliveGreen,  which wireless chip ?
<aguitel> i try kubuntu 12.04 live cd (daily build) but it dont load ,anyone know this ?
<OliveGreen> lethu, nothing big enough to block the wireless coverage.
<jessie> OliveGreen: Does it have Windows on it? If so, I'd try that. That will give you a good idea if it is a hardware or software problem.
<OliveGreen> BluesKaj, how can I find out?
<OliveGreen> jessie, Nope. No Windows on it.
<lethu> OliveGreen, as jessie said, it comes down to pin pointing wether it's a hardware or software problem
<BluesKaj> OliveGreen,  make sure the laptop is using the same network as yours
<OliveGreen> BluesKaj, It is.
<lethu> OliveGreen, ie. the wireless integrated card may be damaged
<OliveGreen> lethu, Yes. That's right.
<jessie> OliveGreen: Okay. Go to a terminal and do 'lspci'. One of the results will say something like 'Network controller: Intel Corperation Centrino Ulitmate-N'
<OliveGreen> lethu, but the Laptop is really brand new.
<jessie> OliveGreen: Hardware can fail at any time. Might've been DOA or they forgot to plug in an antenna.
<lethu> OliveGreen, DOA (dead on arrival) hardware can happen
<lethu> OliveGreen, brand new doesn't necessarily guarantee it's not broken
<BluesKaj> OliveGreen,  run this in the terminal , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid , and pastebin the output please , if any.
<BluesKaj> wlan0 or it's equivalent on the laptop of course
<OliveGreen> BluesKaj, The Network controller is a Broadcom and the Ethernet controller is a Realtek.
<BluesKaj> !Broadcom | OliveGreen
<ubottu> OliveGreen: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OliveGreen> BluesKaj, well the additional driver seems to be already activated. :/
<sebas_> How can I disable the 10mins powersave of the video??
<sebas_> I google my @ss off.. but cannot find a solution.. tried to do xset -dpms but does not work.. video still goes off after 10 mins of no mouse activity
<OliveGreen> I just realized HP hardware is complete junk.. :/
<excognac> hi all. For various reasons, I'd like to format my HD. Which is the easiest way to save my kubuntu settings?
<excognac> anyone here?
#kubuntu 2012-01-18
<go8765> can anybody help me please to install cuberok. this is log http://paste.ubuntu.com/808087/
<go8765> can anybody help me please to install cuberok. this is log http://paste.ubuntu.com/808087/
<go8765> *sorry if repeat
<FuZi0N> Anyone know how to modify the maximum number of connections per user for pptp vpn in ubuntu?
<moes> K3b has corrupted ...what command do I use to remove
<metap0d> anyone here using the default irc client quassel in kubuntu?
<metap0d> I just installed and this is my first linux distribution ... I want to move the channel list above the chat and not on the left : /
<metap0d> I feel dumb but I cannot for the life of me find the option
<James147> metap0d: drag and drop ^^
<metap0d> I'm tryingg : P
<metap0d> it doesn't drag except off the quassel main window entirely
<James147> moes: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<metap0d> i can move the topic bar easily
<James147> metap0d: o, wait, you cannot drag and drop to the top/bottom, only the sides
<moes> James147, Do I use purge also
<metap0d> so there isn't a way? : (
<James147> moes: purge removes config files, remove dose not... if its a problem with the configs (not the user ones, but the system ones) then purge
<moes> James147, Thanks for the info
<James147> metap0d: Not without editing the source, :) though I bet it would be a one line edit...
<James147> metap0d: you could file a bug report, though I think it was a done this was as the chat window is normally to long to effenctly display above or below
<metap0d> this is the only graphical irc client i've seen that doesn't allow it : P
<metap0d> but nah it isn't too much trouble, I'm sure I'll find something else
<James147> metap0d: thats not the way to get programs fixed :)
<metap0d> it's not 'broken' : )
<metap0d> To be fair I used quassel on Windows and disliked it on that platform too
<James147> metap0d: depends on your definition... it dosnt do what you want thus it is broken for you
<metap0d> :P
<metap0d> uhm ... another possibly stupid question
<metap0d> is there a graphical tool to perform updates? I googled and found I could do sudo apt-get update ... but some of the other livecds i tried had their own tool
<metap0d> does it matter?
<James147> metap0d: there is a gui tool for updating and installing packages on kubuntu... the latest uses muon i believe, but eailer versions use kpackagekit
<James147> ^^ you should beable to get to it from the menu or system settings
<James147> metap0d: however, it dosnt matter which you use
<metap0d> ah :
<James147> metap0d: o, and apt-get update only updates the packagelist (equlivent to the "refresh package list" button in the guis) if you want to upgrade you have to update then upgrade: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<metap0d> James147: Do you mind if I ask how/why you chose Kubuntu? : o
<James147> metap0d: originally because it mostly just worked and felt nicer to use then the other options I had tried...
<James147> metap0d: but mostly because its one of only a few kde and non yum based distros :)
<adbTrhIJx> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<metap0d> yes, I understand.
<datruth_> To install kde am I to just sudo apt-get install kde4 kdm and if so how do I remvoe all of gnome afterwards?
<metap0d> lol : o
<metap0d> this is #kubuntu
<James147> datruth_: install kubuntu-desktop is the best way to install kde
<James147> !purekde | datruth_
<ubottu> datruth_: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<datruth_> James147: great is there a method to remove gnome afterwards?
<datruth_> thx
<metap0d> James147: Updating packages seems to have frozen at 52%, and my web browser broke and said it can't handle http protocol : (
<ts2> I wouldn't try the purekde stuff on > 10.04
<datruth_> im on 11.10
<James147> metap0d: 52% download?
<metap0d> wow ..
<James147> ts2: that link says different
<metap0d> I should take a screenshot of how buggy this is
<almoxarife> ts2: there is an updated purekde  for 11.10, wiped ubuntu clean off my system, too clean, i wanted to keep synaptic and a few other apps
<ts2> James147: Kubuntu ships many GTK parts now, so it's not so simple
<James147> ts2: I think that page will ahve taken that into account....
<James147> infact... the command do a removal then install kubuntu-desktop.... so anything removed that shouldnt have been will be installed again
<ts2> dependencies can be tricky, easy to break and difficult to fix, just a warning
<James147> ts2: kubuntu-desktop should depend on everything kubuntu ships with... so installing that should pull in anything needed by the default kubuntu
<ts2> James147: my worry is everything before installing kubuntu-desktop
<James147> (but yes, always take care when remvoing packages :D  )
<James147> ts2: like what?
<datruth_> after kubuntu is installed how would i reinstall all packages to make sure everything works?
<James147> datruth_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop      ... if it dose nothing then nothing needs to be done
<almoxarife> ts2: you are partially correct, any ubuntu apps that survive the wipe dont work well afterwards, unless the app is reinstalled, which brings back enough of ubuntu to satisfy the app, worked for me
<datruth_> James147: gotcha even previous programs like virtualbox etc should be fine?
<ts2> James147: none of the packages specifically, just in general removing all those packages could end badly if a mistake is made
<James147> datruth_: maby not ^^ just reinstall anythign you need and it should pull in what it needs again... so "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<datruth_> ts2: mistake how?
<almoxarife> datruth_: i think virtualbox will get wiped initially, re-install it, your home-confs are safe, so no damage done
<datruth_> why is the data getting wiped?
<ts2> datruth_: for example, a typo
<James147> ts2: copy and paste the command shouldnt cause a mistake :)
<almoxarife> datruth_: data is not! wiped
<ts2> James147: you assume no mistake on the web page ;)
 * datruth_ will install kubuntu first
<datruth_> then remove the what I dont want
<datruth_> or just leave it
 * James147 cannot remember what apt-get dose if you try to remove a dependency.... thinks it just fails with a message... so he dosnt think anything that was install should be removed anyway
<ts2> James147: it will _also_ remove anything that depends on the package you have chosen to remove, you are the boss after all
<James147> ts2: hmm... been using pacman to long now :) I assumed it wouldnt remove dependencies unless told to
<ts2> you have told it so, by pressing 'y' or enter
<almoxarife> datruth_: you dont need to wipe it, you can have both on the machine, its up to you
<ts2> it tells you it will also remove all these packages, but that's likely to get lost in the other packages you are also removing. so you really have to *read* the output before continuing
<datruth_> almoxarife: i was thinking gnome and kubuntu would take up alot of space
<James147> ts2: so it dosnt remove them silently... then it shouldnt be a problem... assuming you dont just "yes | sudo apt-get..."
<almoxarife> datruth_: i would think it would add up to a gig maybe
<James147> datruth_: depends on what you mean by allot... kubuntu is onlt about 2-3gig on a fresh install... and allot of that space would be shared by gnome...
<ts2> James147: people generally don't like reading lots of information to "do a simple task", peope never read...
<James147> ts2: yeah :(
<James147> ts2: though I hope that if they ahve to ask here then they will at least be causious with that they run :)
<datruth_> hrmm so 5gb for gnome and kde?
<James147> datruth_: probally, maby less maby more depending on what else you have installed
<datruth_> gotcha
<datruth_> does kde have the gnome-shell like desktop where you can pin apps to the side etc?
<James147> datruth_: it have a pannel which is far more felxable... you can add any app or widget to it... and place it on the side if you want
<datruth_> hrmm
<James147> you can pin application to the taskbar as well.... or add a launcher to the panel itself
<datruth_> hrnn
<datruth_> hopefully this will fix my graphics lag
<James147> ... moving the panel to the side and removing the other widgets then pinning the applications you want will result in a similar effect to unity
<James147> I even think there is a plasma script somewhere that will make plasma-desktop look like unity ^^
<James147> datruth_: heh, there are even widget designed to mimic unitys behaviour -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/unity-like-launcher-for-kde-icon-tasks.html
<datruth_> hrmm ok so kde is installed
<datruth_> err kubuntu
<datruth_> but every looks the same
<datruth_> my login screen was different
<datruth_> i liked that
<James147> datruth_: logout and change the session type to "kde" or "plasama" and log in
<James147> datruth_: you can have multiple desktop envroments installed... and you can pick which one you want to launch from the login screen, it defaults to what you picked previously
<datruth_> ahh okay
<datruth_> so I can still keep the gnome desktop with kubuntu but the mac theme funtionality will be gone?
<James147> datruth_: mac theme functionality?
<datruth_> yes like with the regulare gnome-shell i done have min/max buttons
<James147> by default kde uses kwin... so you will have what that supports not what unitys window manager supports (same with the rest of the components)
<datruth_> gotcha
<James147> so yes, you will have a maximise and minimise button... though in kde you can remove them if you want :)
<datruth_> i wonder if kubuntu uses more ram then that regular ubuntu?
<datruth_> James147: i will keep I want the buttons
<James147> you can also tell kde to use a different window manager if you want to replace it with the old one... though you lose some kde intergration if youu do
<datruth_> how can this be done?
<datruth_> and in kde or this window manager my graphics lag seems to have cleared up
<almoxarife> datruth_: dont tell the ubuntu people, they might like it
<James147> system settings > default applications > windowmanager.... or if you just want to try it out for a session you can run you old window manager (ie if it was metacity run "metacity --replace")
<almoxarife> datruth_: anyway, welcome to a real desktop
<datruth_> lol  yeah im liking this better
<datruth_> almoxarife: do you use the plasma-desktop to?
<datruth_> and how much ram does this normally use up
<James147> datruth_: using 244M here... though it will vary allot depending on what widgets you have
<almoxarife> datruth_: yeap
<almoxarife> i run around 398-412 at startup
<datruth_> hrmm
<almoxarife> James147: how do you keep it so lean?
<almoxarife> datruth_: i run plasma with cairo-dock
<James147> almoxarife: only installed what I needed... (currently running on arch linux rather then kubutnu)
<datruth_> are there default widgets I can edit to shrink the ram I am use .78 GB during startup
<ts2> don't use firefox, then you'll see how much RAM you save...
<datruth_> on a 12gb system maybe I shouldn't even care
<James147> ts2: same can be said aout most browsers :)
<datruth_> thx everyone for the help and info
<almoxarife> James147: i try to find crap to offload but i ran out of obvious
<James147> almoxarife: thats one reason I moved from kubuntu... i prefure building a system up rather then down
<ts2> James147: firefox is more of a hog that most other things, it's apparently using nerly 1GB here, and I'm not even viewing anything flash-y
<almoxarife> James147: i take the system and squeeze it slowly till its bone thin and begging for a little sugar in the diet, :)
<James147> ts2: true..
<James147> almoxarife: the 400M ram for plasma is with or without shared libs?
<almoxarife> James147: not sure i am understanding, its total ram usage at idle with tracker at login from a boot
<James147> almoxarife: so not plasma but the whole system?
<almoxarife> James147: of course
<James147> almoxarife: :) mine was for what plasma is currently using... at about 2.5G total ram
<James147> 1.2G if i close chromium:D
<almoxarife> James147: at 1.5 gig abouts with chromium
<almoxarife> James147: 1.1
<James147> have about 17 tabs open on mine :)
<datruth_> how can I kill the startup sound?
<James147> system settings > notifications
<datruth_> awesome thx
<dies_irae> hei
<dies_irae> wurup
<dies_irae> anyone chillin open dis pice??
<dies_irae> kan axe a questino here??
<almoxarife> english?
<dies_irae> surely
<almoxarife> ah
<almoxarife> i have yet to figure out how to increase the volume of system notices
<dies_irae> ok here we go
<dies_irae> best amarok plasma widget for KDE??
<James147> !best | dies_irae
<ubottu> dies_irae: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dies_irae> almoxarife: i'd would find that annoying as hell.
<dies_irae> :(((
<James147> dies_irae: though I just use veromix (pulseaudio volume control widget) which has amarok controlls
<dies_irae> mm.. amma check it out
 * almoxarife stripped pulse from plasma, excect where dependencies required some portion of it, runs great
<James147> almoxarife: I have more issues with setting up alsa to work properly when I ahve with pulse :)
<dies_irae> damn, veromix crashed the desktop
<James147> heh
<dies_irae> how to kill veromix??
<James147> dies_irae: its a widget so is running as part of plasma-desktop...
<dies_irae> :( seems like the entire windows engine is compromised. that'd suck if I have to kill my desktop!!!
<dies_irae> I mad as hell now!!!
<James147> run "plasma-desktop" in a shell or krunner to relaunch it
<dies_irae> nothing happens
<dies_irae> kmenu killed as well
<James147> run it in a shell and see what it outputs
<dies_irae> no output
<dies_irae> doesn't even return
<metap0d> hrm so I just followed a short guide to get my nvidia optimus setup working, and it did indeed work. BUt when I followed the guide to update the graphics driver I lost a ton of fps in glxgears, is there an easy way to revert?
<James147> metap0d: ignore glxgears framerate
<James147> metap0d: a decrease means nothing
<metap0d> James147: I hope so ... I lost like 3,500 fps : P
<James147> and an increase means nothing... it is not a benchmarking util
<James147> metap0d: what is it now?
<dies_irae> James147: whats' that supposed to do?
<metap0d> it's incredibly sporadic ..., anywhere from 2500 to 3400
 * dies_irae wishes didn't install bug ridden veromix
<metap0d> sorry I was reading frames
<metap0d> around 690fps as an average
<metap0d> which is like 300 above my intel card :/
<skierpage> In Kubuntu 11.10 I used `sudo aptitude remove` to uninstall some unnecessary packages before an update That worked, but then I got a different system tray (i) notification about updates. I now have muon-updater and apper --updates running.
<dies_irae> James147: the widget got a question mark.
<James147> metap0d: I wouldnt worry about it... its quite common to get a decrease in fps on glxgears while getting an increase in fps form actual graphics programs
<James147> dies_irae: then remove the widget
<skierpage> I guess it doesn't hurt, but it seems strange I've got two updaters. I think normally Apper appears from the gear with a download arrow.
<metap0d> i see
<metap0d> brb reboot needed : P
<skierpage> Hmmm, http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=97650 says "apper (and kpackagekit) was replaced by Muon in Kubuntu 11.10." True?
<James147> skierpage: yup
<datruth_> how can I increase my volume it seems like I have to drag the volume bar up 4bars before I hear anything?
<James147> skierpage: you might still have both installed... should be safe to remove one (or even both :)  )  you can always use command line to install them again
<dies_irae> James147: how?? the whole thing is frozen up!!
<dies_irae> James147: I don't have right click anymore!!
<skierpage> James147 thanks, hmm, interesting the 11.10 system update didn't clean them out.
<James147> dies_irae: "killall plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop" in krunner
<dies_irae> what can I kill that wont bring down the windowing system??
<datruth_> And how can I use my nvida hdmi sound?
<James147> datruth_: look at phonons settings in the multimedia section of system settings
<dies_irae> James147: PHHHEEEEWWW!!!! that did it!!
<dies_irae> I was terrified of losing my 200 opened tabs in firefox!!
<James147> dies_irae: you should close or bookmark them if your that worried...
<James147> dies_irae: also, firefox tends to have a good crash handler and restores tabs if that happens
<almoxarife> dies_irae <-- troll
<dies_irae> James147: why veromix crashed plasma?? any other amarok widget that won't crash my OS??
<skierpage> `sudo aptitude remove apper` got rid of it, and libpackagekit-qt2-2. Thanks!
<James147> dies_irae: not sure.... and look at kdelook.org for other widgets
<dies_irae> almoxarife: who u callin troll??
<dies_irae> James147: I am running 11.10
<datruth_> James147: ok so i've tested sound out of the nvida hdmi how do I make it the master channel?
<James147> datruth_: set it as the prefered device for all the outputs on the first tab in the phonon configs
<almoxarife> dies_irae: you, 200 tabs open??? no, cant see it
 * James147 knows some people that can ahve that many open :s and dosnt under stand how they can use their browser 
<dies_irae> ah alright, sometimes is more when I have other browsers opened simultanously. But since I am on LiveUSB I try to keep it small.
<James147> though i guess taht 200 is an exagration
<datruth_> James147: by doing that I have no sound now
<datruth_> James147: that sound must only be for the hdmi port?
<dies_irae> why exageration?? there are many sites on da intrawobz.
<James147> ^^ thats what book marks are for
<datruth_> James147: how  can I adjust my volume so it can play louder than what the volume bar is allowing me to hear
<James147> datruth_: not sure you can... though run "alsamixer" in a terminal and check the volumes there (f6 to switch devices)
<romeyro> hello guys, anyone know how i can use my desktop like the older kde version. I can not create folder and file on my desktop :S
<James147> romeyro: kde4 uses widgets on the desktop bydefault, you can place file and folders there as widgets, or you can use the "folder view" widget to display the contents of a single folder (and interact with them).... or you can change the activity type to "folder view" to get legicy behaviour
<James147> romeyro: the folder view widget has the advantage that you can have multiples of them pointing to different folders...
<James147> (and can also be placed in the panel)
<romeyro> its a good idea James147, its how i set it on my desktop but my laptop screen is small and i always need to create really quick a file or a folder. With the desktop accessibility it ll be faster
 * James147 tends to use a terminal when he needs ro quickly create files and folders :D
<James147> romeyro: but anyway :) switch the activity type to folderview to turn the background into the folderview widget
<romeyro> i use a terminal too but when u have to copy files really quick from another media :P a quick drag and drop couldnt be bad :)
<romeyro> James147: Thank you for your help :)
<dies_irae> best app to take screenshots?
<James147> dies_irae: ksnapshot
<James147> is the default kubuntu/kde one
<datruth_> James147: in ubuntu /  gnome there was a button to make things larger
<James147> datruth_: there is a kwin effect to do that
<dies_irae> thanks
<James147> datruth_: system settings > desktop effects > all effect > zoom (make sure its enabled)
<James147> meta+- and meta+= to zoom in and out meta+0 to reset
<datruth_> James147: hrmm
<James147> datruth_:  ^^
<datruth_> yes?
<datruth_> those settings didn't make a change at all
<datruth_> oh what is meta+=?
<datruth_> ahh
<datruth_> alt
<datruth_> got it thats works thx
<datruth_> err windowsx key i mean
<James147> datruth_: yeah, meta means the windows key on most keyboards
<datruth_> doesn't work like it did in ubuntu
<James147> datruth_: how did it work?
<datruth_> there was zoom option and something that just enlarged the desktop and words etc
<James147> font size?
<datruth_> yeah i clicked a button and my font changed for everything
<datruth_> making it more readable
<James147> datruth_: do you switch font sizes allot?
<datruth_> nope
<datruth_> clicked one button and made life easier
<James147> datruth_: then system settings > app appearnce > fonts
<datruth_> yeah that didn't really help
<datruth_> it made everything bigger but my chat window
<datruth_> i'll just adjust the fonts manually for each app
<datruth_> ;/
<James147> datruth_: chat window for what?
<datruth_> like right now im in a terminal window
<datruth_> on irssi
<datruth_> and the font that I see now of this chat
<datruth_> hasn't changed
<James147> datruth_: konsole can override the systems font setings
<datruth_> ahh
<James147> datruth_: settings > configure current profile > apperance
<James147> also crtl+shift+= and ctrl+- change font size in konsole
<datruth_> yeah i'll just use that
<datruth_> thanks everyone for the help
<dies_irae> hello??
<dies_irae> is it possible to see file torrent completion in Dolphin??
<dies_irae> I'd find that to be useful
<dies_irae> so I know when to open the file.
<jessie_> dies_irae: I don't believe so.
<e_t_> Not in Dolphin, no. But you can minimize KTorrent to the systray and keep an eye on it that way.
<dies_irae> there's an appropiate meme for this sorta situation.
<dies_irae> but I can't say it though.
<dies_irae> e_t_: I am not using ktorrent, rtorrent
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dies_irae> w00t
<dies_irae> I have a question
<dies_irae> hello? anyone?
<Tm_T> dies_irae: hello, you should just ask your question (:
<dies_irae> I know
<dies_irae> it's about kubuntu laptop install.
<dies_irae> it had a funky overlay, not the full desktop. anyone have an idea why would that happen?
<dies_irae> it was awfull but when back to regular kde desktop after a few reboots.
<dies_irae> someone care to explain this bizarre behavior?
<dies_irae> so??
<Tm_T> dies_irae: patience (:
<Tm_T> dies_irae: do you have plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook installed?
<dies_irae> Tm_T: now that you mentioned that, I might've dowloaded a netbook edition ISO.
<Tm_T> if unlucky, you might have them both running and fighting on which one is on top
<dies_irae> but I am still curious why did it default to regular KDE?? The weird overlay did crash a few times too.
<dies_irae> how to fix 99% stuck torrent??
<dies_irae> ^^^ First World Problemo
<badola> exit
<raymears> hi everyone. using 11.10 with kde 4.8 rc2 from the beta ppa. i have this issue of virtuoso hogging one cpu core.. on and off..but still... on a dual core with a vm running in parallel it tends to be rather tedious..
<raymears> any ideas what i can do about it?
<raymears> my cpu fan is spinning up like mad!
<raymears> i have even disabled strigi
<rethus> i still read at the kubuntu-page about office-suite "Open office" isn't it libre office anymore?
<saad_> Hi all.
<saad_> lethu: Hi.
<sb1980> hi! what's the recommended driver/setup for a "ATI Technologies Inc RV610 video device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]" with 2 monitors
<sb1980> i'm feeling like catalyst is slowing down my system
<ikonia> sb1980: why do you feel that
<rethus> maybe try the default kubuntu driver.. but catalyst is speeding up my system a lot... java3d is not working without it
<sb1980> ikonia: i've got 2 stations running kubuntu. 1 desktop pc with catalyst driver and 1 laptop without (nvidia card). the desktop has 8GB ram, laptop 4GB and the desktop has more CPU. it's still slower then my laptop
<sb1980> and by now, the driver is the only big difference i see
<ikonia> sb1980: nvidia doesn't use catalyst
<ikonia> sb1980: they are totally different systems with display engine there is no reason to blame catalyst
<sb1980> that's why that one is faster... its the one without catalyst and nvidia. catalyst & ati is slow
<ikonia> sb1980: that's a crazy way to approach it
<sb1980> ikonia: i'm just guessing. because i feel the system slowing down when it comes to window effects etc
<sb1980> which are running smooth on the nvidia system
<ikonia> sb1980: ati support in general is poor,
<sb1980> ikonia, rethus: so i guess switching to defualt driver would be worth a try
<ikonia> you probably won't get hardware accelleration
<saad__> Hi all.
<Simon_PL> hi
<yon_> how can i install kde themes manually
<yon_> how can i install kde themes manually
<saad__> Hi all.
<yon_> how can i install kde themes manually
<saad__> Can someone please help me install the the brcm80211 driver for the Broadcom 4313 wireless chipset on Ubuntu?
<yon_> how can i install kde themes manually
<yon_> this thing sucks, gnome rocks
<sb1980> are there any other ideas why the system is slowing down that much?
<ikonia> poor ati support ?
<noaXess> since laste kate update. executable fiels wil be executed instead of opened in default application, like kate... eg. .py files will be executed if execute bit is set.. before update, they are opened in default app kate..
<noaXess> any hint how to set that behavior back?
<noaXess> or maybe it's a dolphin issue, change
<noaXess> in dolphin executable files will be executed.. but i want, that they are opened in eg. kate... how to change that behavior?
<yon_> hellow hellow
<yon_> i can run blender 2.58 portable in kubuntu 11.10
<yon_> i cant run blender 2.58 portable in kubuntu 11.10
<Torch> yon_: i thought you were going to use gnome?
<JumpJiveAndHail> Hey folks.  Need help setting up wireless.  I've got Ubuntu server LTE 10.04 with the KDE desktop on top of it.  Can't get the sucker to work for the life of me.
<Lynoure> I have a really strange problem
<prodigy> what kind of problem?
<Lynoure> If I use G+ hangout, or other Google video chat on my Chromium, the image flickers rapidly, and does that through (sic!) other windows
<Lynoure> Have not tried with firefox yet.
<prodigy> Check it out..  On the other hand also try re-installing Chromium
<prodigy> Your codex might be f##ked
<Lynoure> But a chromium problem should not cause such flicker through other windows...
<Lynoure> I think. So which package should I reinstall, any idea?
<prodigy> Which one have you got?
<Lynoure> I don't know what codex it is....
<prodigy> just use the software center
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sakljdfaklsjdfa> Any Backtrack 5 users??
<Omar> Hi all.
<Omar> I have this problem with my Broadcom 4313 [14e4:4727] Wireless chipset which I later discovered is not supported, unfortunately. But I still think there should be something I can do about it. Can someone please help me?
<new2net> Something I am running is making an excessive number of DNS queries. How would I find the process responsible? I am using kubuntu 11.04 (natty), if that matters.
<BluesKaj> new2net,  tell us what you're running
<new2net> BluesKaj, ps ax ?
<rp12_> hello there, 2 things i did and now kubuntu keeps annoying me every boot. i set up kmail to see what its like and later removed, but now every book kwallet asks me for password, and i already deleted all the itens in the only wallet i have.
<rp12_> and also, i disabled nepomuk indexing and every book a message pops up about akonadi needing nepomuk indexing to work properly.
<rp12_> any fixes?
<jessie> rp12_: You may want to try deleting the whole wallet, and stopping Kmail from running.
<jessie> Does it say anything about what program asked to open the wallet?
<rp12_> jessie: nope, it just say its for gmail access. and kmail is already purged from my system.
<rp12_> jessie: ill try to remove the entire wallet.
<jessie> rp12_: Ah. Akonadi seems to be how the IMAP server gets interacted with. I believe it is a 'Akonadi Resource' that does it. You may also want to go into the Akonadi resources and check to ensure it is gone from there too.
<rp12_> jessie: yep! the "google mail" thing is listed in akonadi resources and has a note "user rejected wallet access".
<rp12_> jessie: thank you man!
<SpenserWilde> Hi all.
<jessie> rp12_: Sure thing!
<rp12_> jessie: looks like akonadi is whats causing all my problems
<rp12_> :)
<jessie> rp12_: I know how you feel. Great idea in theory, but it still needs some work.
<SpenserWilde> It's me again, with the same problem as yesterday. My Broadcom 4313 [14e4:4727] isn't working properly. :/
<jessie> SpenserWilde: This is on that new HP?
<SpenserWilde> jessie, Yes. The Core i5 HP 9 series.
<jessie> Did you get it to work very well at all yesterday, SpenserWilde?
<rp12_> oh noes, wikipedia is offline to protest sopa :(
<SpenserWilde> jessie, Nope. I'm still having the same problem. It detects and connects to the wireless but it doesn't detect the whole signal (only 80% of it at best), and the internet speed is extremely slow. Not a single webpage loads.
<rp12_> using firebug you can block the wikipedia blocking message and use it normally :) heh
<jessie> rp12_: Or you can disable Javascript. No JS, no problem.
<rp12_> jessie: heh, even easier :)
<SpenserWilde> jessie, Now for some reason, after I tinkered with it for some time, I don't even have an "Enable Wireless" option, and typing "rfkill list all" in a terminal yields not results at all.
<jessie> SpenserWilde:  Well... I dunno. I've never had that problem.
<SpenserWilde> Well.. Then I wish somebody else can  help me.. :(
<BluesKaj> jessie,  run in the terminal, sudo dhclient wlan0 , or whatever you wlan has been assigned..thi s should autoconfigure an existing connection
<BluesKaj> err not jessie , SpenserWilde , read above
<OliveGreen> BluesKaj, it says "cannot find wlan0".
<OliveGreen> BluesKaj, Plus, there is no "Enable Wireless" option available for some reason. After I tried to fiddle with it for some time.
<jessie> OliveGreen: Are you sure you have the hardware switch on? Is the wireless light on the laptop on?
<OliveGreen> jessie, Yes it is.
<OliveGreen> I am trying to pastebin the relevant parts of the Jockey.log for you to take a look at but the file is huge!
<BluesKaj> OliveGreen,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then run this to find the network , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<BluesKaj> brb
<omar> BluesKaj, tyt (This is SpenserWilde).
<BluesKaj> wish you guys would keep the same nicks
<SpenserWild_> Hi
<SpenserWild_> It's me SpenserWild (from the HP laptop).
<SpenserWild_> BluesKaj, are you there?
<datruth_> During boot up right before my login screen appears I get a funky background like it got broke or something then after login everything is fine can anyone explain tbis?
<Scunizi> Since installing and using the kubuntu-desktop *after* ubuntu-desktop was installed, the software updates program (kde version) will list what is available but will not download/install as it errors our about propert authorization not being provided.  There's never a dialogue for entering the password. What's the fix? or is there one. CLI upgrades with apt are painless.
<BluesKaj> SpenseWilde_,  yup , i'm here
<datruth_> Scunizi: i get that same problem
<BluesKaj> Scunizi,  using sudo with apt-get ?
<datruth_> so I use apt-get in terminal
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: apt-get works fine
<BluesKaj> then use that muon package manager is buggy
<Scunizi> datruth_: that's what I've been doing.. actually have a bash_aliases entry for full upgrades called "up"
<BluesKaj> use apt-get , that is
<datruth_> ahh
<datruth_> does anyone else have this werid screen boot problem?
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: okie dokie.. how do normally fresh installed kubuntu users find out how to upgrade?
<datruth_> werid patterns and colors
<Scunizi> datruth_: could be a video driver issue
<datruth_> Hrmm
<Scunizi> datruth_: not being loaded at that moment
<datruth_> so this is normal behavior?
<Scunizi> datruth_: I wouldn't sweat that one either.
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update , then, sudo apt-get upgrade , Scunizi
<datruth_> ahh I see
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<datruth_> alright then thought it was an issue that needed to be addressed before it got worse
<BluesKaj> also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will keep your kde version up to date
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: you mean with new point releases?
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: I thought that was done through backports or someplace
<Scunizi> or PPA's
<BluesKaj> Scunizi,  I don't run that string , in case there's someting in the update that I don't want and so i can see what's going to be upgraded
<SpenseWilde_> BluesKaj, Typing "rfkill list all" yields no results at all.
<SpenseWilde_> BluesKaj, Also, trying to activate the driver from the Restricted Drivers gives me an error in Jockey.log.
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: I've never run into that situation.. mostly for my production desktop.  no additional servers loaded like apache etc.
<BluesKaj> Scunizi,  no matter , i ike to see what's being updated :)
<BluesKaj> Scunizi,  , but it's your choice
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: how to you reference what is in the list for dist-upgrade prior to actually upgrading?
<BluesKaj> by just running the upgrade , before saying "Y"
<BluesKaj> I have all my apt commands aliased , so it's nor biggie
<Scunizi> ah.. even using that string in a bash_aliases file I still get quired (sp?) to enter "Y" with each section of upgrade.
<BluesKaj> SpenseWilde_,  what wifi card? , lspci | grep -i net
<BluesKaj> oops , wrong command SpenserWilde '
<datruth_> looks like in kubuntu ive lost my virtualbox
<datruth_> and I can't seem to install the .deb from the site
<datruth_> ;/
<Scunizi> datruth_: what happens?  I've not had that issue
<Scunizi> datruth_: are you installing by trying to double click the deb? if it doesn't then the execute bit is probably not set. Right mouse click > Permissions or use CLI and sudo +x <file_name.deb>
<datruth_> i get he install logo
<datruth_> it pretends to install
<datruth_> but does nothing
<datruth_> so i've done apt-get install virtualbox
<datruth_> hoping i can override it
<BluesKaj> datruth_,  open a terminal in the folder with deb file , then sudo dpkg -i nameof.deb , or whatever the name is
<Scunizi> datruth_: that command gives you a different version of vbox without usb support and other things.. you'll have to uninstall that prior to installing the .deb.. you might also have to install build-essential if you haven't done so already.. also install dkms
<Scunizi> datruth_: BluesKaj's way typically will also work if the extra packages are not needed.
<BluesKaj> it's just the generic dpkg install command
<Scunizi> yep
<BluesKaj> if VB needs other associate apps then that's  another story
<datruth_> cool thx got it installed
<Scunizi> datruth_: with the dpkg command only??
<datruth_> Scunizi: yes
<datruth_> I uninstalled the previous virtualbox version
<datruth_> and reinstalled the new version with the above command
<BluesKaj> BBL
<secforus_ehansen> Is Kubuntu a rolling release now?
<James147> secforus_ehansen: no, and it never will be
<secforus_ehansen> James147, so it's going to stick with the same 6-month RC its always had?
<James147> secforus_ehansen: yup... though they have introduced upgradeing some packages (like firefox) during the release cycle
<secforus_ehansen> James147, thanks!  Makes me glad to know not all Ubuntu-derivatives are going that way.
<James147> secforus_ehansen: which ones are?
<secforus_ehansen> James147, not sure to be honest, I've only really used Ubuntu and Kubuntu, but I remember reading a while ago Ubuntu was going on a rolling release, so I was worrying all the derivatives were as well
<jessie> secforus_ehansen: I believe Mintt is.
<James147> secforus_ehansen: since ubuntu and kubuntu are effectivly they same (they share the same repos and base system... just have diffent packages installed) kubuntu will always follow ubuntu release cycle.... though I dont see why ubuntu would switch to a rolling release
<James147> secforus_ehansen: are you sure you wernt reason something that was talking about ubuntu updating `some` packages after a release?
<secforus_ehansen> I don't think Mint is, but I could be wrong.  I'm sure, though, on what I read.  It was just in talks when the articles were made, so it wasn't anything set in stone, but they were talking about Ubuntu wanting to go on a rolling release
<metap0d> HI everyone, I freshly installed kubuntu 11.10 on my laptop and used muon to update my system. It froze at 53% after an hour of waiting so I hard reset.
<James147> secforus_ehansen: I don't see that happeneing... ubuntu gets most of its money from supprot contracts... which is much easier to do with a fixed release cycle
<James147> metap0d: the update froze or your system froze?
<metap0d> only the update
<metap0d> it actually happened yesterday too, i tried reformatting with kubuntu again and same thing
<secforus_ehansen> James147, that makes sense.  It might've been a rumor that caught on, like usual.
<metap0d> except yesterday it froze at 52%, not 53%
<James147> metap0d: run the update on command line and see what it says (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<metap0d> anyways ... every time i try to launch the muon package manager it crashes with a segmentation fault :(
<metap0d> yeah i did
<James147> metap0d: and what did it say?
<metap0d> right after the crash when I restarted .. it told me to run something like sudo dpkg --configure -a or something
<metap0d> after doing that then running sudo apt-get update ... it downloaded/installed some more stuffed
<metap0d> and was successful
<metap0d> everything seems to work fine now ... except the software manager crashes every time
<James147> metap0d: try purging and reinstalling it... "sudo apt-get purge <package name>"
<metap0d> dumb question James ... but how do I find out its package name? I tried right clicking on it in the menu to see if there was a target like windows
<James147> metap0d: its probally muon ^^ but "apt-file <file>" will tell you what package file belongs to
<James147> ^^ no wait... cannot remember the syntax of apt-file :p
<JumpJiveAndHail> Howdy all.  I've got KDE on top of Ubuntu Server LTE (10.04) and I can't get wireless networking to work for the life of me.
<metap0d> i tried removing/reinstalling 'muon' but it was only 300kb
<BluesKaj> MetaBot,  muon in it's latest offering is buggy ...had at least 20 complaints about it crashing in the last few days . forget muon , use adept or synaptic or better yet apt-get in the terminal
<BluesKaj> oops too late
<JumpJiveAndHail> Folks, can I get some help setting up my wireless network connection?
<James147> JumpJiveAndHail: What problem are you having with it?
<JumpJiveAndHail> Kubuntu detects my wireless card, on wlan0.  Network manager finds the local network -- Belkin... It's using WPA/WPA2, and I've typed in the passkey.  It still doesn't connect to the network.
<secforus_ehansen> Using AES or TKIP for encryption?
<JumpJiveAndHail> I am not sure which.
<secforus_ehansen> Check your router's wireless settings.  TKIP can sometimes cause issues with connectivity
<JumpJiveAndHail> I'll try mucking with that, thank you.
<secforus_ehansen> Also, are you able to connect wirelessly using any other devices like laptop or smartphone?
<JumpJiveAndHail> I can connect using other laptops (Windows machines).
<JumpJiveAndHail> & can connect when I boot into Windows XP on this laptop.
<secforus_ehansen> Probably the TKIP/AES issue as said, or your settings are incorrect somewhere in the wireless config
<JumpJiveAndHail> The encryption type is AES.
<secforus_ehansen> For fun switch over to TKIP
<JumpJiveAndHail> Do I need to specify the BSSID in Network Manager?
<secforus_ehansen> Not sure, I wanna say yes
<nino> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> !it | nino
<ubottu> nino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<JumpJiveAndHail> Ok.  When I mouse over Network Manager in the tray, it shows my network, a green icon, and a full blue bar.  Does this mean I'm connected after all, and the issue is elsewhere?
<BluesKaj> yes, I think so . altho I haven't used wifi in a while . JumpJiveAndHail
<Sune__> Does anyone know how I can set the display screen rotation to also work with the login screen?
<BluesKaj> did you enter your wep or wpa-psk pwd and does the NM gui indicate a connection , JumpJiveAndHail?
<BluesKaj> Sune__,  I beleive that only works with the virtual desktops
<JumpJiveAndHail> I've entered my wpa-psk key; the gui appears to indicate a connection.
<Sune__> I hope not, otherwise my login will forever be upside down : /
<BluesKaj> can you surf to a website , JumpJiveAndHail?
<Sune__> is there a way to set the default destop rotation to load previous to the user select prompt?
<John-_-Oneill> hello, does anyone use monodevelop here ?
<JumpJiveAndHail> No, I can't.  I think I'm going to connect via a wired connection to install Wireless Assistant and see if that gets me anywhere.
<BluesKaj> JumpJiveAndHail,  which wifi chip ?
<rg12_> hey guys... anyone knows how to configure the mouse movement so it behaves more or less like in windows? I just can't get used to the acceleration and precision of the mouse on linux. i have to use both win7 and linux (kubuntu) and there's a difference
<JumpJiveAndHail> It's an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N Series 802.11
<rg12_> i've tried playing with the settings like acceleration multiplier and thereshould but couldn't manage to achieve something good
<JumpJiveAndHail> Sorry, Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (3x3)
<BluesKaj> JumpJiveAndHail,  sudo modprobe iwlagn
<soee> BluesKaj, hi got one question
<soee> any idea why when running dolphin as root im loosing sound in my system?
<soee> but notifications works in dolphin
<BluesKaj> soe do you kubuntu sounds or just audio in general , soee ?
<BluesKaj> mean
<soee> BluesKaj, no audio in movies, cant play mp3 etc
<JumpJiveAndHail> I entered that, however there was no response in the terminal window.
<BluesKaj> are you opening your ~/music folder with root permissions , soee ?
<BluesKaj> JumpJiveAndHail,  that's good , now try to connect altho a reboot might be in order first
<rg12_> looks like the mouse on windows accelerates based only on a multiplier and has no thereshold
<rg12_> so the speed is proportional
<soee> BluesKaj, i cant play music files from dolphin running as root nor with normal user
<BluesKaj> soee,  have you setup alsamixer and pulseaudio in phonon , if pulse is installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<soee> BluesKaj, normally ihave sound - no problem with that
<rg12_> only thing i know is that on linux my medium-quality mouse moves like a 200dpi cheap china mouse
<soee> just when i run kdesudo dolphin
<soee> my sound is gone :o
<BluesKaj> soee,  strange , I have no idea , sorry :)
<BluesKaj> :(
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...errands to run before the next storm hits us ..bb in an hr or so.
<soee> BluesKaj, yeah i know its strange :/ this root things are strange,
<JumpJiveAndHail> Hmm.  No luck.
<JumpJiveAndHail> Thanks much for your help, though, BluesKaj & all.  Got to run.
<basso> kubuntu aint that bad
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I was wondering how to I tell ktorrent to stop using archive manager for opening files and instead use the one default in the normal click option. I think th default on my system was document viewer but in ktorrent it tried to open them as archives
<Martt> hi evrybody
<jola> the title bar from all windows disappeared and they can't be resized, and alt+tab doesn't work. why?
<jola> the windows don't even come to the foreground after clicking on them
<RiotingPacifist> kubuntu doesn't autosuspend when left idle
<RiotingPacifist> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RiotingPacifist> ubottu is now ignoring my PMs :(
<ubottu> RiotingPacifist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ts2> RiotingPacifist: have you told it to?
<RiotingPacifist> ts2:  yes the powersettings should suspend (to ram) after 1 minutes
<ts2> and is the power profile active?
<RiotingPacifist> ts2: none of the powerprofiles suspend they do dim and blank screen though
<ts2> RiotingPacifist: works for me, just tested it
<RiotingPacifist> ts2: thanks but I can't seem to find much on how to look into this as suspend,etc do work when clicked in kde i think it might be a polkit problem as i've had problems with that but then why can i susped it "manually" (still via kde not cli)
<ts2> there should be no difference, all I can suggest is make sure you have configured which profiles are active when on/off AC etc
<RiotingPacifist> ts2: the profiles are correctly configured and I'm specifying my testing profile (suspend after 1 minute) manually
<ts2> that's pretty much what I did, but it worked here
<hobbes13> i've looked everywhere online //  my top panel keeps dissapearing and moving all around. any suggestions?
<hobbes13> is this a bug?
<RiotingPacifist> honik: is it set to disapear (unlock it click the configure icon, more settings, visibility -> is it set to windows can cover or auto-hide)
#kubuntu 2012-01-19
<zacarias> when I try to change my kdm login screen, by installing new themes from within System Settings >Login Screen, nothing happens. I install new themes from the list that appears on a pop-up, and they don't show up on the theme list. Also, the "apply" button is dimmed. Any help?
<dasKreech> zacarias: known bug. Field a while back. No one has worked on it
<zacarias> dasKreech: ok, thanks. Is this a problem with the system settings app or you can't just install it at all, even from the command line or by dragging to the right folder?
<dasKreech> You can install it manually I think that it's passing the wrong command from the file it's downloading from the server
<zacarias> dasKreech: ok, I'll try that. It's not that important, but it would be nice to change it. Thanks.
<dasKreech> Yeah I think that's what makes it hang around unnoticed
<dasKreech>  Granted there is a project re-writing kdm in qml so that would fix it by default
<acherry> Hello guys
<acherry> How could I download Java for kubuntu? :D
<dasKreech> Guess he figured it out
<almoxarife> i am new to kubuntu, i decided to go with plasma-desktop, i want to use opengl and am wondering if kwin is the only choice i have? or is there something with a smaller memory footprint?
<almoxarife> and more stable if kwin is the app that maintains opengl
<dasKreech> almoxarife: maintains opengl?
<dasKreech> wouldn't opengl maintain opengl ?
<almoxarife> i dont want to get into a semantics pissing contest, yes, opengl maintains itself, if that is your helpful response i thank you
<dasKreech> almoxarife: I'm not in pissing contest
<dasKreech> I don't understand what yo uare asking
<almoxarife> i am new to kubuntu, i decided to go with plasma-desktop, i want to use opengl and am wondering if kwin is the only choice i have? or is there something with a smaller memory footprint?
<dasKreech> almoxarife: you can use any window manager you like
<almoxarife> dasKreech: of course i can use any window manager i like, my question was 'which is most stable, least prone to crash and did it all with the least bloat?'
<dasKreech> hmm
<dasKreech> I would guesss xwm
<dasKreech> If those are the only requirements
<almoxarife> dasKreech: thank you
<dasKreech> almoxarife: you may want to check out xwinman.org
<dasKreech> It keeps a relatively good list of the window managers available
<dasKreech> !info twm | almoxarife, This might be of interest
<ubottu> almoxarife, This might be of interest: twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.6-1 (oneiric), package size 106 kB, installed size 360 kB
<dasKreech> !info fvwm
<ubottu> fvwm (source: fvwm): F(?) Virtual Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.30.ds-1 (oneiric), package size 3754 kB, installed size 9376 kB
<dasKreech> Though that's quite a bit larger and I guess bloatier
<jeicam> when is kde 4.8 releases officially?
<dasKreech> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.8_Release_Schedule
<jeicam> i added the 4.8 RC beta ppa.. when the official release is released, should i delete the beta ppa?
<lkjoel> where is the beta ppa?
<jeicam> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.7.95
<dasKreech> jeicam: no that's where 4.8 will be
<jeicam> oh.. is kubuntu 11.10 staying on 4.7 until 12.04 LTS?
<lkjoel> oh, that ppa. I have it (and many others :P)
<lkjoel> so calligra is better than koffice?
<irc0> Hi, I'm using KDE4.7.4 and I can't turn bluetooth on.
<dasKreech> lkjoel: No It is koffice
<wesker> hello
<wesker> Wakeup!
<wesker> I am using KDE and GNOME. question. how to remove all GNOME (all applications) and leave only the KDE?
<Unit193> !purekde |wesker
<ubottu> wesker: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<wesker> Reading package lists ... Finish
<wesker> Building dependency tree
<wesker> Reading state information ... Finish
<wesker> E: Could not find package g + + -4
<wesker> E: Could not find package by regular expressions g + + -4
<FloodBotK3> wesker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wesker> =(
<wesker> блин(
<dasKreech> wesker: it's g++
<dasKreech> not g + +
<wesker> Thank you so much, you helped me a lot)!!
<dasKreech> :)
<wesker> I did not guess)
<dasKreech> ok
<wesker> and excuse me for my inarticulateness. Google translator sometimes just kills)
<dasKreech> I understand
<dasKreech> я понимаю
<wesker> Эмм.ты говоришь по-русски?)или тоже через гугл?)))
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know the ticket for having the packages all out of sorts that happened a few months ago?
<dasKreech> гугл
<wesker> =)))
<wesker> Whiskey`Wonka -specify more precisely your question please
<Whiskey`Wonka> wesker: apt-get, aptitude, muon are 'out of sync' with each other
<Whiskey`Wonka> if you do something in one, then something in the other, they try and undo what the other did
<Whiskey`Wonka> it quickly gets to the point that 100's of packages are both installed and not installed
<wesker> Tell me. how to set the default display manager KDM?. GDM was previously
<Whiskey`Wonka> say what? in kubuntu its always been kdm
<Whiskey`Wonka> but you change it with xinitrc
<dasKreech> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<vladimir_> hello, I am kind of a noob and I need some help with something I do not fully understand
<vladimir_> I recently installed kubuntu amd in the boot menu I see am option to boot Mac OS X (on /dev/sda1) my question is how do I install Mac OS x in order to boot it from that menu?
<vladimir_> I have an original distribution of Snow Leopard and also an ISO
<vladimir_> could someone help me?
<daniele_> hi guys
<daniele_> i have a problem with weblinks in my kubuntu oneiric
<daniele_> everytime I clik a link from kopete, from akregator and similar, and try to open it in a browser (firefox or chromium)  the browser opens the local resource from /var/tmp/kde-cache instead of the real web address
<daniele_> i have to right-click and copy the link address, and then paste into the browsers
<daniele_> How i change this behaviour?
<James147> daniele_: hmm, first thing would be to check the file associations
<James147> and the default applications ^^
<qbit> in the default application setting only the browser should be needed, but in aggregator you need to add a %u after -> like firefox %u
<James147> or %U (%u is for a single url, %U is for a list of, use %u if the application dosn't support opening multile pages at once)
<daniele_> in the default application settings, there is "Open the http and https URL" in the following browser "Firefox)
<James147> daniele_: that sounds right
<qbit> probably should be a lower case: firefox
<daniele_> But i use firefox downloaded from the official site, the folder is in my home and i sart it from the binary in my folder
<daniele_> it's not installed in the system
<qbit> then precede th eentry with the path to this
<daniele_> but i have the same behaviour with chromium, and it is installed regularly
<James147> daniele_: the use the full path
<daniele_> ok qbit, now I try
<daniele_> 6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666667patti
<daniele_> ooo i'm so sorry damn
<daniele_> my error, excuse me
<daniele_> By the way, thanks a lot guys, now it works
<daniele_> :D
<James147> daniele_: any reason your not using a ppa to install firefox?
<daniele_> hmm no to be honest, i'm simply used to
<daniele_> Maybe the moment to check that :)
<daniele_> sorry i mean to fix that
<kaushik_> hi all :)
<James147> daniele_: generally best to stick with a ppa, it will give you updates as they happen without any extra effort on your part rather then ahving to manually upgrade
<daniele_> i know, but what is the right ppa? I always used Ubuntu witn Gnome, and i used Ubuntu-Tweak that provided me this ppa, now i'm not sure wich ppa i should use, I remeber there is many different ppa, stabel, unstable nightly etc
<Tm_T> !firefox | daniele_
<ubottu> daniele_: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Tm_T> daniele_: I assume the first url there does explain things a bit (:
<James147> I dont recomend nightly :) unless you like bugtesting, use unstable if you want the latest version, and stable if you dont mind falling behind a bit and want more stability
<daniele_> thanks a lot guys, firefox 9 is now on the unstable i guess, isn't it?
<Tm_T> unstable has latest unstable version, stable has latest, you guess it right, stable version (:
<James147> daniele_: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable ^^ stable has 9.0.1
<Tm_T> basicly, released versions are stable (not counting betas ofcourse)
<daniele_> oh this is the stable O_O, why Kubuntu has not this version on the repository? The definition of "stable" is different from Mozilla Team's one? :D
<James147> daniele_: after a release, ubuntu (and kubuntu) dont realase newer versions of packages in their repos (only bug and security fixes get released)
<James147> daniele_: its done like this so the ubuntu devs can test how perticular versions of software behave togeather and can garente that upgrading one package wont break everything...
<daniele_> ok i got it. Firefox 9.0.1 is i the oneiric-updates repo. I see that he wants to install as a dependency firefox-globalmenu, integration for Unity O_O How do I need that?
<James147> daniele_: do you use unity?
<daniele_> no I use kubuntu Oneirc, Kde4
<James147> daniele_: then you probally dont need it...
<James147> though I doupt it would hurt if you are unsure
<Tm_T> it's useful package
<Peace-> Tm_T: :p
<Tm_T> it allows firefox to use window menubar widget on KDE desktop too
<Tm_T> basicly, adds support to global menubar (:
<James147> Tm_T: assuming you use the global menubar :)
<Tm_T> true, ofcourse
<Tm_T> it doesn't hurt being around, and you rather have it around when you possibly need it, so, why not (:
<James147> Tm_T: thats one argument :) can think of a few the other way... but it dosnt really matter... if you use global menus install it, if not then it dosn't make much difference if you have it or not. If you want to play it safe then install it anyway.
<daniele_> Oh of course :D i'm not a maniac, this package surely won't ruin my life :D
<daniele_> Thanks a lot to all of you guys :D
<Tm_T> James147: indeed, not high-priority issue
<daniele_> ehm guys, i have an other question, but it's not about ubuntu
<daniele_> i'm italian and i'm interested in learning english very well
<James147> daniele_: you dont seem to be doing badly at it :)
<Tm_T> daniele_: in that case I would like to point out our channel topic (:
<daniele_> why sometimes you english-speaking use the form don't instead of doesn't with a third-person-subject?
<daniele_> I mean "The user don't know" instead of "the user doesn't know?"
<daniele_> ehm what is the exact meaning of "pointing out" :D??
<SpenserWilde> clear
<SpenserWilde> Hi all.
<James147> daniele_: you sould probally continue on #kubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> daniele_: I'm trying to say that for that kind of discussion, this isn't the place but #kubuntu-offtopic or others (:
<Tm_T> SpenserWilde: hi hi
<TheAncientGoat> hrmph, anyone know when the iwlagn is going to get fixed?
<SpenserWilde> Tm_T, could you please help solve a problem I'm facing with this Broadcom 4313 14e4:4727 wilreless card?
<James147> SpenserWilde: not without knowing the problem
<Tm_T> SpenserWilde: not necessarily me, but if you tell the problem, someone might be able to
<daniele_> James147: ok now i understand :D, i'm even new to IRC, to be honest :)
<daniele_> thanks for the wasted time, see you soon :)
<SpenserWilde> Tm_T, At first, it did not catch the whole wireless signal (just 80% of it at best although I'm setting right next to the reuter).
<James147> SpenserWilde: other things can affect the signal, like interference from other routers or even other devices
<SpenserWilde> Tm_T, No. No other signals are nearby".
<James147> though 80% dosnt sound that bad ^^
<muh2000> hi all
<SpenserWilde> Tm_T, Some on the forums told me to blacklist "bcma" and "brcmsmac". Now it catches the whole signal but simply refuses to connect.
<muh2000> i hvae issues getting the newest kde version installed.
<muh2000> how do i do that?
<SpenserWilde> Tm_T, Someone**
<Tm_T> muh2000: newest?
<muh2000> Tm_T: ya?!?
<muh2000> launchpad and such
<James147> muh2000: can you use a version number rather then just saing "newest"?
<Tm_T> muh2000: you mean RC?
<muh2000> Tm_T: no
<muh2000> i mean kde 4.7.4
<Tm_T> ah
<muh2000> => newest
<muh2000>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Tm_T> muh2000: did you follow instructions in http://www.kubuntu.org/kde-sc-474
<Tm_T> muh2000: uh, random ppa (:
<muh2000> hmm?
<muh2000> Tm_T: what instructioins?
<Tm_T> muh2000: see the url, read it
<Tm_T> it does explain how to use kubuntu-ppa repository (:
<muh2000> Tm_T: i did. and there are not instructions. only bla bla about adding bla to apt. that is not an instruction, it is a requirement.
<SpenserWilde> Tm_T, No clue..?
<James147> muh2000: the link on the page shows you how to add it
<Tm_T> muh2000: "To update, use the Software Repository Guide to add the following repository to your software sources list: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa" where words "Software Repository Guide" is linking to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> I know it could be bit clearer, but it tries to avoid redundancy
<muh2000> i hate my life.
<Tm_T> muh2000: atleast don't because of this (:
<muh2000> i just did exaclty what the print at the commandline method.
<muh2000> had the issues
<muh2000> came here
<muh2000> bla bla bla
<muh2000> and now it works for some reason?
<muh2000> i hate my life.
<FloodBotK3> muh2000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tm_T> muh2000: if you look carefully, this is not kubuntu-ppa repository http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources
<Tm_T> +you see that
<Tm_T> hence my "random ppa" comment (:
<muh2000> Tm_T: i have no clue. the launchpad thing isnt really transparent to me.
<muh2000> gentoo was more clear regarding stuff like that.
<muh2000> at least it is downloading now :)
<Tm_T> muh2000: it's actually very clear, to add the ppa you had issue with, you would have entered "ppa:pmcenery/ppa" most likely
<Tm_T> for kubuntu-ppa, you add "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa"
<muh2000> Tm_T: i was following that: http://www.muktware.com/bitsnbytes/3134/kde-474-now-available-kubuntu
<Tm_T> muh2000: ah, not official instructions, internet is full of random stuff (:
<James147> muh2000: thats one of the differences between gentoo and *ubuntu... both have good documentation, but focused around differnt user bases... gentoo explain things in more detail making it clearer for thouse that under stand how its ment to work in the first place
<Tm_T> muh2000: interesting, that looks ok, so it wasn't the one causing the issue
<muh2000> found the issue. the first guid has kubuntu-ppa/ppa... the other without the /ppa
<muh2000> i guess it wasnt the best idea switching from gentoo to ubuntu :)
<James147> muh2000: all depends on your needs/wants... generally its best to give a new distro a few weeks to get to learn how it works
<muh2000> true. the main reason was to avoid compiling( =>electricity bill) anything.
<muh2000> and i am getting to old for all that shit with gentoo...
<muh2000> fixing everything every couple of dayys....
<muh2000> is medibuntu still required for watching high res mkv files?
<James147> muh2000: I generally just install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" and all media works
<muh2000> good to know :)
<BluesKaj> HI all
<hassur> hi
<hassur> tem alguem que fala em portugues
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, Hi
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, Hi. Are you there?
<BluesKaj> I was then you left , SpenserWilde
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, sorry.
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, About the problem from yesterday, there has been an improvement.
<BluesKaj> SpenserWilde,  ok , what's the situation now ?
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, I was told in the forums to blacklist "bcma" and "brcsmsmac" and do a reboot. As a result, the system now detects the whole signal but simply refuses to connect to it.
<BluesKaj> SpenserWilde,  what is your wifi connected named as in Network Manager , wlan0?
<BluesKaj> err connection
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, how do I know that?
<BluesKaj> check network manager gui
<BluesKaj> SpenserWilde,  run ifconfig , you should see it there
<SpenserWilde> http://pastebin.com/LXWdf6Rb
<BluesKaj> or iwconfig ., sorry
<SpenserWilde> http://pastebin.com/2RUueQyc
<Dreadtower> I don't know whether anyone can help
<Dreadtower> I have Ububtu 10.11
<Dreadtower>  I have used this page to get the correct KDE modules: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html
<Dreadtower> At item 2, it says "Press System → Quit... and then press Log Out to log out of Ubuntu"
<Dreadtower>  I have no System->Quit that I can find
<Dreadtower> Restarting doesn't give me the option to use a KDE session; it just goes right on and starts Gnome :(
<Dreadtower> I DO get a kubuntu splash screen now though
<Dreadtower> Anyone have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> SpenserWilde,  sudo ifconfig eth1 up  , looks like your wireless has been assigned eth1
<BluesKaj> Dreadtower,  at login , check the menu for kubuntu/kde desktop
<Dreadtower> OK - but where is that?
<BluesKaj> also Dreadtower you should install kubuntu-desktop
<Dreadtower> At login, I don't get said menu :(
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"? Like that?
<Dreadtower> I have done so: as per https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html
<BluesKaj> SpenserWilde,  yes , without the quote
<BluesKaj>  sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, okay. Done.
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, shall I try connecting on the wireless now?
<BluesKaj> SpenserWilde,  sudo iwlist eth1 scan|grep -i essid
<BluesKaj> copy and paste that command , SpenserWilde
<Dreadtower> That's interesting: I have 10.11, but on the 10.11 main page, the link for 'How to use KDE'  takes me to https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html which refers to 8.04
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/EifsZW3c
<James147> Dreadtower: on the login screen (before you login) change the session to "kde" or "plasma" (there should be some menus on the login screen to do this)
<Dreadtower> Maybe it can't be done with 10.11 yet
<Dreadtower> Said menu isn't there :(
<BluesKaj> Dreadtower,  yes it can , have you rebooted?
<Dreadtower> I just get a plain old entry box for my password
<Dreadtower> I have
<James147> Dreadtower: its the same process... install kubuntu-desktop, logout, change session to kde, login
<Dreadtower> OK - I shall try
<James147> Dreadtower: there should be 2 buttons (though they may not be fully obious)
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, What should I do now?
<BluesKaj> SpenserWilde,  try to connect
<Dreadtower> Nope: saidmenu is simply not present :(
<Promethes> hi, in 11.10 i cannot use software manager, it gives me segmentation faults everytime i try to open it
<SpenserWilde> BluesKaj, Okay. I
<SpenserWilde> I'll brb..
<Promethes> this issue was present since i installed 11.10
<Promethes> anyone knows how to fix this issue?
<James147> Promethes: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" << will bring you fully up todate... see if it works then
<BluesKaj> Promethes,  muon ? it's terribly buggy , use a different package manager like apper or adept or even synaptic
<Promethes> James147: apt works without problems, but there is graphical software manager which should work too
<Promethes> so why is this muon in kubuntu?
<James147> Promethes: kpackagekit is what eailer versions use to use, moun is what the latest version uses
<James147> Promethes: its a better program in general then kpackagekit, if you ignore the bugs (which will get fixed as it matues) adept is kde3, and synaptic is gtk
<BluesKaj> James147,  muon is just palin broken , updates/upgrades haven't fixed it on my install
<BluesKaj> plain
<BluesKaj> adept is working fine here
<James147> BluesKaj: cant actually say since I havnt tried it yet on the latest version :) but its always good to be fully uptodate
<BluesKaj> and it looks like kde 4 to me
<Promethes> is muon also responsible for automatic updates?
<BluesKaj> don't trust muon
<Promethes> because if yes then default kubuntu installation will be insecure after some time
<James147> Promethes: I dont think so (ubuntu server can auto update so I think that is lower level then the graphical front ends)
<James147> Although, I dont think kubuntu is set to autoupdate by default ^^
<BluesKaj> use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade for updates / upgrades , Promethes
<Promethes> kubuntu gives you information about available updates so you can install them manually. My question is - does muon doing this? or different app?
<Promethes> i muon then it will crash and no updates will be installed
<Promethes> *if muon
<SpenseWilde> BluesKaj, Thank you very very very much my friend! You Rock! :-)
<SpenseWilde> It finally works like a charm now! :D
<BluesKaj> SpenseWilde,  cool , glad to help :)
<Dreadtower> Oh yes! Oh yes! Oh yes!
<Dreadtower> You know what? I couldn't find the Options on the login screen because I didn;t know it was the cog icon!
<BluesKaj> Dreadtower,  happiness is a warm kubuntu :)
<Dreadtower> I am KDE'd, and boy, does it look  a whole pile better than Gnome!
<BluesKaj> it's a matter of taste alright , but the right taste is what matters  :)
<Dreadtower> High fives Man :)
<Kalidarn> does anyone know how to install MacOSX widgets on KDE
<Kalidarn> i go into add new widgets from file but can't see it in there
<Kalidarn> i want to install a simple javascript widget from osx
<BluesKaj> Kalidarn,  where did you find the timescroller ?
<excognac> Good afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen! Anybody knows a detailed and PROPER installation guide for Kubuntu (for semi-dummies)? I reistalled it because of the too may crash reports, but the problems persist if not worst> i even cannot send crash report because it's buggy itself i.e. can't find usr/bin/muon-installer even it exists
<root___> kkk
<BluesKaj> excognac, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.10-release
<Dreadtower> kubuntu rocks!
<Dreadtower> Sorry to say this, but I think it's just loads cleaner than Gnome
<excognac> So Dreadtower> Why i can't install it properly? Why do I have so many crash reports? How do I fit it on this reasonably strong laptop (4Gb RAM, i3-2310M Core)???
<BluesKaj> excognac,  what crash reports , muon is one , but what others do you get?
<BluesKaj> excognac,  I assume you installed 11.10
<excognac> Indeed 11.10. Plasma crash, turning it off crash. I haven't tested it yet but previously libreoffice crashed all the time if more than one file was open(really small docs or spreadsheets)
<BluesKaj> excognac,  do you have dual level graphics on that laptop ?
<excognac> How do i get know it?
<BluesKaj> excognac,  open a terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<BluesKaj> pastebin the output , excognac
<excognac> http://paste.kde.org/189158/
<Dreadtower> What would be a good media player/library  to use for audio?
<Dreadtower> I seem to have a pile to choose from
<James147> Dreadtower: Amarok is the default and very nice... but best thing to to try out various ones and see which you like
<Dreadtower> OK - thx
<excognac> Dreadtower: I'd highly recommand amarok too> the best music player I ever seen>never crashed, plays everything, trasparent etc.
<rrrreimer> I've installed kubuntu 10.04 lts and kdelibs but I cannot locate the library, with dpkg -L kdelibs I see that only the docs seem to be installed, does somebody use kdelibs?
<Dreadtower> The only problem is my music collection is on Windows volume. I don't really want to move it. How do I get Amorak to scan my mounted drive
<James147> excognac: it only plays what you have codecs for ^^ installing kubuntu-restricted-extras will pull in everything you need though (also, kubuntu will tell you to install extra packages when you try to run it)
<James147> Dreadtower: mount the drive (you can add an entry to the file "/etc/fstab" to mount it at boot, or let kde mount it at login) and then set the collection in amarok to where the media is located
<ts2> rrrreimer: you don't need to install kdelibs separately, unless you want to develop KDE applications. in which case, install kdelibs5-dev
<Dreadtower> Yeah: I am mounting at login but Amorak is only showing / downwards; nothing on any other volumes
<James147> rrrreimer: what are you trying to achieve?
<rrrreimer> I want to use kdecore but can't find the headers
<James147> rrrreimer: install the -dev version to get the headders
<James147> (kdelibs5-dev as ts2 said)
<Dreadtower> How can I check whether a drive is mounted now
<Dreadtower> df shows all of course
<BluesKaj> Dreadtower, should show in places in dolphin, on the left
<James147> Dreadtower: df only shows mounted volume... but running "mount" will list all mounted drives as well
<Dreadtower> Thx James: was just apropos-ing that one
<Dreadtower> Strange: it's mounted but not showing in Dolphin
<Dreadtower> Dolphin is at /home by default
<Dreadtower> And won't nav. anywhere above that
<James147> Dreadtower: dolphin tends to only show removable devices, not internal ones
<James147> but it should be able to navagate anywhere
<Dreadtower> Got it! It's an icon :)
<James147> (assmuing the premissions are write)
<Dreadtower> Sorry - and thanks
<James147> right even :)
<Dreadtower> Is it safe to import from  the NTFS volume into my Amorak library
<shadeslayer> Dreadtower: yeah
<James147> Dreadtower: should be, amarok dosnt care what filesystem it is
<shadeslayer> Shouldn't be a issue ...
<Dreadtower> I had a bad experience with Cygwin once, writing to an NTFS disc. Amorak warns me that if I do this it WILL write to it
<Dreadtower> Here goes then
<Dreadtower> It's a POSIX<->NTFS issue
<James147> Dreadtower: read and write support for ntfs drives works prity well these days
<Dreadtower> OK -great
<Dreadtower> Cygwin is a bit of a kludge compared with Kubuntu I guess
<Dreadtower> No problem: I just found how to navigate to places with Amorak :))
 * BluesKaj is thinking of adding this and connecting via eSATA , http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=782831&sku=M261-8244
<excognac> ouch! can't recognize external hd
<James147> excognac: what can't?
<Dreadtower> Now that I'm started, I have to work on the problem of a single essential Windows application
<Dreadtower> So we're talking a VM
<Dreadtower> But I won't ask: I shall try and set one up
<ts2> have you tested it in Wine? it's possible a full VM isn't needed
<James147> Dreadtower: what application?
<Dreadtower> If I get this running, I shall blow Windows away and go single boot Kubuntu
<Dreadtower> Chessbase
<Dreadtower> It's a heavy chess database and correspondence game manager
<Dreadtower> I have an awesome database
<Dreadtower> But it is native to Chessbase
<Dreadtower> It is a most essential application for match planning
<Dreadtower> It needs about 1 Gb RAM!
<excognac> James147: http://paste.kde.org/189170/ can't access my external hd
<James147> Dreadtower: I would try with wine first... though it has mixed reports (but they are all for old versions) http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14940
<James147> Dreadtower: if that fails virtualbox is a verygood vm that even has exprimental 3d support
<ts2> excognac: did you previously have any partitions mounted (during this boot)?
<Dreadtower> Yeah, VirtualBox was what I was thinking
<ts2> "ejecting" a partition practically removes the device from the system
<Dreadtower> Unfortunately, Chessnase has major menu and mouse issues in Wine
<excognac> ts2: yes, all the other partitions are mounted, an usb stck was recognized but the external HDD can't be mounted for some reason
<excognac> and also not recognized
<excognac> SORRY ALL the cable is buggered! dmesg and done
<BluesKaj> Dreadtower,  I always maintain , if you want to play games get a an Xbox or PS :)
<James147> BluesKaj: why? why buy more hardware if my desktop can handle gaming? also, gaming on a console is different to gaming on a pc ^^ for one its much easier to mod pc games then consoles
<BluesKaj> well, preventing a decent operating system from being installed on a pc because it can't handle some games is lame to me
<James147> BluesKaj: gona continue in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Dreadtower> OK - so I've booshed up my desktop appearance really badly. Is there a simple way of setting _everything_ back to default?
<ts2> for general KDE settings etc, you can just rename ~/.kde to something else
<ts2> then you should start with a default environment
<Dreadtower> OK
<Dreadtower> Sounds good, and makes sense
<Dreadtower> Can this be done with everything running?
<ts2> yeah, shouldn't be a problem
<Dreadtower> To hell with it: if it crashes I restart
<Dreadtower> Thx ts2
<ts2> if you wanted to be absolutely sure, you could log out, press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a TTY, and remove it from there
<ts2> but I don't see that been needed
<Dreadtower> Here goes then :D
<Dreadtower> No difference :))
<Dreadtower> I'll reboot
<Dreadtower> .kde is definitely gone
<Dreadtower> Erm - what about .kde4
<Dreadtower> No, that's autostart
<ts2> it's only .kde
<Dreadtower> OK
<Dreadtower> Restarting
<Dreadtower> Yeah - that's done the trick alright - thx :)
<ts2> :)
<Scunizi> I have 2 system monitors listed in my menu's.. both look identical but one is GTK and the other is KDE.  How do I rename them so I can tell the difference? The GTK version hangs when I try to close it and looks ugly.
<ts2> Scunizi: right click on the menu icon, and choose Edit Applications
<rrrreimer> is there an equivalent to "pacman -Ql" to find out what package a file belongs to?
<rrrreimer> I mean "pacman -Qo"
<rrrreimer> ok, figuret it out, dpkg -S
<rrrreimer> -t +d
<ts2> rrrreimer: it's probably quicker to use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<rrrreimer> ts2 typing in something in the shell is much quicker than switching into the browser and going to a website just for looking up a package
<ts2> rrrreimer: but dpkg searching its database can take a long time, especially when you have lots of packages installed
<rrrreimer> I didn't notice any speed issues
<ts2> rrrreimer: you won't on a relatively fresh install, but it can take a few mins to run on one of my other systems
<rrrreimer> I'll keep it in mind
<roberto_> ciao
<roberto_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<excognac> which one is the adobe reader to install for KDE? RPM?
<mixcod__> hi
<mixcod__> what keys switch betwen desktops in kde?
<mixcod__> it was alt+ctrl+Arrow
<BluesKaj> excognac,  kubuntu doesn't use rpm , that's redhat etc
<BluesKaj> !rpm | excognac
<ubottu> excognac: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<BluesKaj> excognac,  pdf files open with okular
<excognac> BluesKaj: I love Okular but for certain purposes i.e. djvus Adobe works better...
<BluesKaj> excognac,  poppler-utils pkg should take care of any pdf configuration/requirements
<mixcod__> what keys switch betwen desktops in kde?
<excognac> mixcod: System settings>Common Appearance and Behaviour>Shortcuts and Gestures
<excognac> BluesKaj: can't find it
<excognac> I mean I can't use it
<BluesKaj> excognac,  make sure you have canonical partners enabled in your package manager repositories
<excognac> I do have
<excognac> i have the newest version of it. And so? can't run it from Konsole
<BluesKaj> try alt + f2
<BluesKaj> excognac,  sorry , install xpdf
<mixcod__> in new KDE how to switch to other desktop using keyboard?
<Pici> Traditionally its been ctrl+alt+leftarrow or rightarrow
<ts2> there is no default shortcut to move desktops by default iirc, but you can use Ctrl+F# to switch between them, replacing "F#" with the function key numbered for the desktop you want
<ts2> (or just use the pager widget)
<Dreadtower> Hello :)
<Dreadtower> I have set some settings with xrdb
<Dreadtower> But it loses them at each login
<Dreadtower> How do I get it to kee[p them
<Dreadtower> I guess I could run a script at login to run my xrdb config
<Dreadtower> It might have lost them because it crashed Plasma last login
<ts2> Dreadtower: I think it uses ~/.Xdefaults by default, so just put the settings in there
<Dreadtower> I shall reboot after running xrdb and see if it retains them
<ts2> (case sensitive)
<Dreadtower> Ah! Good plan
<Dreadtower> Will .Xdefaults take a #ifdef ... #endef syntax?
<Dreadtower> #endef :))
<Dreadtower> #endif
<ts2> as far as I can tell
<ts2> but if not, you can just add the command to your autostart settings
<Dreadtower> Great: mv tmp/xrdb_config ~/.Xdefaults :)
<Dreadtower> Yeah, of course
<Dreadtower> Thx
<Dreadtower> Trying a reboot
<Kezryk> Anyone here??
<BluesKaj> Kezryk,  yup
<Kezryk> Need a bit of help if i can get it
<BluesKaj> ask away
<Kezryk> First time installing Kubuntu and passwords dont work
<BluesKaj> did you fill in a pw when asked to during the install process?
<Kezryk> Yes along with username but i cannot login at all
<BluesKaj> the login dialog just reappears after enter?
<Kezryk> Yes
<Kezryk> Is there a like admin type password
<BluesKaj> Kezryk,   can you get to a tty , ctl+alt+f1 , login , then, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kezryk> nope cant get to tty
<Kezryk> Ill reinstall and let it do the updates i guess
<BluesKaj> Kezryk,  yes during the install choose the update option so latest changes come down the pipe
<Kezryk> Thank you already started it
<Kezryk> Have a good day
<Dreadtower> Still having problems with this xrdb issue
<Dreadtower> It doesn't work writing a .Xdefaults file
<Dreadtower> It dumps my KDE config and doesn't load my .Xdefaults
<Dreadtower> Neither does it work adding an xrdb invocation into autostart
<Dreadtower> Would .profile be a plan? Or .login
<Dreadtower> .bash_proifile?
<Dreadtower> Hmm: .bashrc perhaps
<BarkingFish> anyone here using chromium, could you please tell me how to stop it asking me if I wish to translate websites into english, please?
<ts2> BarkingFish: I'm using chrome, but it's in Preferences -> "Under the Hood"
<BarkingFish> thanks
<BarkingFish> it's doing my nut in
<BarkingFish> I don't use pages in languages I can't speak, so what's the point of it? :)
<almoxarife> any pointers in trouble shooting opengl random/often crashing, i use plasma-desktop on a intel motherboard, integrated graphics,
#kubuntu 2012-01-20
<merlin1991> hm muon keeps segfaulting on start
<merlin1991> wtf?
<merlin1991> more exactly, muon-installer does that
<Kezryk> Can someone tell me why i can not login after i install Kubuntu. i enter info exactly but it stays on login
<Kezryk> Anyone even here
<BarkingFish> Kezryk: Yes, we're here
<Kezryk> Is support here
<BarkingFish> Not always watching the channel though, some of us are in a lot of different places :)
<BarkingFish> Yes, this is the support channel.
<BarkingFish> So you're trying to login, right?  Which display manager are you using? KDM?
<Kezryk> I am trying to install Kubuntu, i have always been mswindows user, but want to try linux and i cant login after i install it
<BarkingFish> So you have installed it, but now you can't logon, is that correct?
<Kezryk> what ever th default is
<Kezryk> yes
<BarkingFish> Ok. I will tell you firstly, how to restart the display manager.
<BarkingFish> wait until I have explained this, before you do it.
<Kezryk> ok actually just reinstalling it
<Kezryk> for the umteenth time
<BarkingFish> keep this information though, just in case
<BarkingFish> You need to press CTRL, ALT and F1 together, and try to login on a terminal.
<popitnow> Maybe you should also try to log in with a text terminal
<popitnow> ha
<popitnow> :)
<BarkingFish> if you can login there, type in   sudo service kdm restart  and hit enter
<Kezryk> terminal server from windows will work??
<BarkingFish> no, you need to do this from linux
<Kezryk> I am totally green on linux
<BarkingFish> once it's installed, you can do this even if you cannot login to kubuntu's desktop
<BarkingFish> Kezryk: I guessed, since you said you were an mswindows user, which is why I'm teaching you :)
<Kezryk> lol
<BarkingFish> I'm ex-windows user too, left at Windows XP and came onto linux, never went back.
<Kezryk> I like the looks of Kubuntu so far as i have seen it. but dont know how to do a darn thing
<BarkingFish> So if once you've installed kubuntu, you follow the instructions I just gave you, see if you can login on a terminal. If not, you need to come back to us :)
<BarkingFish> But stay here for now, in case you have any other questions. We don't bite. (much) :)
<Kezryk> ok, thx
<BarkingFish> if you can't login, incidentally, you need to come back to the GUI (the graphic bit)  - press CTRL, ALT and F7 or F8 to do that.
<BarkingFish> That's why I tell people to wait until I've explained it all to them, because if they just jump in and go straight to the terminal, a lot of them don't know how to get back :D
<Kezryk> Makes sense
<Kezryk> someone told me earlier to do the CTRL,ALT,F1. but nothing happened and i left too soon i guess
<ScottyK> does Kubuntu require an extra package to play movie DVD's? Dragon Player, VLC and bangrang will not play a DVD. Thanks
<James147> ScottyK: install kubuntu-restriced-extras
<ScottyK> James - Thanks..
<ScottyK> Does the system require a reboot to get this to work?
<Kezryk> Ok BarkingFish, i know now why i couldnt login.
<Kezryk> is there something like automatic update for kubuntu??
<popitnow> yes but you have to configurate an internet acces first....it's called package manager
<popitnow> the default one is "muon package manager"
<geri> hi how can i see the boot menue in kubuntu?
<geri> shift?
<popitnow> do you mean GRUB ?
<geri> yeah before booting the kernel
<geri> i want to choose the kernel
<James147> geri: shift should show the menu in grub2
<geri> i have grub1
<geri> i think :D
<geri> shift didnt work
<James147> geri: what version of kubuntu are toy on (kubuntu hasent use grub1 in along time)
<geri> i have ubuntu :D
<geri> 10.10
<geri> shoudl iset this? http://openpaste.org/27300254
<James147> then you should have grub2 ^^ you can force grub to always show the menu by editing /etc/default/grub and running "sudo update-grub" (or was it "grub-update"...)
<geri> my grub.cfg: http://openpaste.org/76Bc943e
<geri> James147, what should i change there?
<geri> hidden timeout is 0
<James147> geri: you should edit /etc/default/grub
<geri> i opend it
<geri> enable grub_gfx_mode?
<James147> geri: comment out "#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=5" and "#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true" then run update-grub
<geri> update?
<geri> otherwize its not effective?
<geri> hidden_timeout is 0 here
<Kezryk> What is the terminal command to initiate an update?
<DarthFrog> Kezryk: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" all on one line.
<hellslinger> how do I tell upowerd to log verbosely?
<Kezryk> any reason i cant type in terminal but i can everywhere else
<Kezryk> Err better yet i cant type the password in terminal mode
<Kezryk> nvm
<geri> James147, why is a run update-grub necessary?
<Gerald> how can i see the boot menue in ubuntu? i already comment out "#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=5" and "#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true" .... is that all?
<reukku> is it safe to install kernel 3.2.1?
<reukku> or 3.1.10?
<muh2000> hi
<muh2000> i installed kubuntu-ppa for kde4.7.4
<muh2000> upgraded.....
<muh2000> but the apps are still at 4.7.3 ?!?!? wtf?!?
<Gerald> how can i see the boot menue in ubuntu? i already comment out "#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=5" and "#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true" .... is that all?
<muh2000> i installed kubuntu-ppa for kde4.7.4   but kmail2 is still 4.7.3 ?!?
<dasKreech> KDE 4.8!
<muh2000> ?!?
<muh2000> dasKreech: what are you trying to tell me?
<dasKreech> Try the KDE 4.8 PPA?
<muh2000> dasKreech: isnt it even more beta?
<dasKreech> Kinda RC but ....
<muh2000> hm
<dasKreech> It's coming out in 5 days
<muh2000> and where is the 4.8ppa?
<dasKreech> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.7.97
<muh2000> thnx
<muh2000> hm
<muh2000> add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta && apt-get dist-upgrade   and it says nothing to upgrade?
<muh2000> wait i fogot "apt-get update"
<muh2000> now it is updating.
<muh2000> by doing this all the future updates will be rc/beta unless i remove that ppa again?
<Tm_T> muh2000: if rc/betas are newer than stable release, yes
<muh2000> Tm_T: and when there is a stable release it will upgrade to the stable release?
<Tm_T> yes
<muh2000> :)
<Tm_T> apt-get uses the newest available if possible, repositories just enables them as sources
<muh2000> thnx
<JabberwockyA19> I'm stuggling to 'add more sensors to my plasmoid temperature monitor widget'
<JabberwockyA19> lm-sensors shows cpu (per core) and gpu, where the widget only shows my gpu
<GarGarOzz> chanserv irc.freenode.net
<martell> hi
<martell> where do i find file associations in oneiric ocelot ?
<freedvd> hello, which dvd player is best suited to read interactive DVD's on kubuntu?
<freedvd> i added the package sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc but now sudo apt-get update fails
<freedvd> how can i rmeove it?
<jussi> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jussi> freedvd: ^^
<freedvd> thanks
<datruth_> I am having an issue resuming my computer from sleep mode in 11.10 on as asus g74s anyone have this issue?
<seshagiri_> Hey could some one help me out of the problem while installing man-db. I have pasted the error report here -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/537758/
<datruth_> I am having an issue resuming my computer from sleep mode in 11.10 on as asus g74s anyone have this issue?
<seshagiri_> Well thanks i fixed it myself!
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<gnathan> hi, I'm trying to upgrade to oneiric but having some problems, wonder if anybody could help
<gnathan> the upgrade process seems to be obscured by ubuntu
<gnathan> I'm not sure why, maybe at some point when I installed gnome or something
<BluesKaj> gnathan,  describe "obscured" , not sure what you mean
<Gerald> when is it necessary to call blacklist before i do modprobe?
<ShishKabab> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 11.10 on my laptop. The live CD does detect my wireless network card (it shows up in iwconfig as wlan0), but somehow I can't scan for or connect to networks in the Network Manager. Also, 'iwlist wlan0 scan' returns an error. Is there anything I can do about it before installing or should I install on a wire and solve the problem later (maybe by downloading some extra drivers)?
<BluesKaj> Gerald,  blacklist if needed just before you modprobe the module you want to use , then reboot if necessary
<BluesKaj> ShishKabab,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid , then try to connect .
<gnathan> BluesKaj: thanks, erm, I'm not exactly sure either, but when I try the various things that should supposedly lead to a KDE upgrade option, I either get nothing or an option to upgrade Ubuntu
<gnathan> and when I do cat /etc/issue I get "Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS"
<gnathan> when in fact, the only OS I have "officially" installed is kub
<gnathan> for example, if I try "sudo update-manager -d" the upgrade option that is presented to me is "new Ubuntu release '12.04' is available"
<ShishKabab> BluesKaj: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up says 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory'
<gnathan> and if I do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it just says, nothing to install
<BluesKaj> gnathan,  did you remove ubuntu-desktop previous to the upgrade then , update and ugrade with apt , then run sudo do-release-upgrade
<gnathan> (even with update)
<gnathan> no, I didn't know to do that
<gnathan> I can try it
<gnathan> ok I tried with apt and got "Package ubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed"
<BluesKaj> the upgrade OS command is sudo do-release-upgrade , the dist-upgrade just upgrades the desktop and packages with the present OS
<BluesKaj> gnathan,  ^
<gnathan> I just tried do-release-upgrade, again, it did nothing
<gnathan> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<gnathan> No new release found
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a
<tayfun> does anyone know how to disable touchpad while typing ?
<gnathan> LSB Version:    core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<Peace-> tayfun: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-automatically-disable-touchpad.html
<gnathan> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<gnathan> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<gnathan> Release:        10.04
<gnathan> Codename:       lucid
<FloodBotK3> gnathan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> ShishKabab,  wlan0=dhcp , then , sudo dhclient wlan0
<BluesKaj> !LTS | gnathan
<ubottu> gnathan: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<gnathan> Blues: yes, but I don't remember ever installing ubuntu specifically
<tayfun> Peace: thank you a lot !
<gnathan> I have no idea why it's saying that. I run KDE, and as far as I know kubuntu.
<Peace-> tayfun: well thank google   i jut googled your question
<RocknRolla> lucid support everything
<gnathan> it's just that I'd rather not do a fresh install if there's something simple I can do to get the automatic upgrade option back
<tayfun> Peace : i actually google and tried them but could not worked yet
<BluesKaj> gnathan,  gnathan you can't upgrade to oneiric directly , you need to do a clean install , jumping OS releases can be done but you have to go to 10.10 , then 11.04 . then 11.10...better to just back up your data and download the iso
<Peace-> tayfun: webup8 is a good webiste it should work
<Peace-> tayfun: good luck
<gnathan> Blues: ok, I'll do that. I have no idea what happened here, but thanks for the help :)
<ShishKabab> BluesKaj: I see 'RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory' and the process keeps running. I still get the same errors for ifconfig and iwlist.
<BluesKaj> ShishKabab,  what does iwconfig tell you
<BluesKaj> ShishKabab,  also what wifi chip , you may need to load the module/driver
<ts2> gnathan: fyi, Kubuntu is Ubuntu, what most people call "Ubuntu" is really Ubuntu with Gnome/Unity. same project, different UIs. If you want to upgrade to Oneiric you must upgrade to Maverick, then Natty, then Oneiric. Or you can wait a couple of months for the next LTS release (Precise) and you'll be offered an upgrade then
<ShishKabab> BluesKaj: It's a BCM43xx chip. I tried modbrobe bcm<tab>, and that shows bcm203x, bcm3510, bcm5974, bcma and bcm_wimax.
<ShishKabab> BluesKaj: And iwlist tells me a lot, what are you interested in? Is ESSID:off/any and Mode:Managed interesting?
<BluesKaj> ShishKabab,  pastebin the iwconfig pls
<ShishKabab> BluesKaj: I don't have internet on the laptop, so I can't paste it :(. I think I better plug it into a wired connection. From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx it looks like I'll need internet anyway.
<ShishKabab> BluesKaj: I have to go to another room now, but thanks for your help!
<gnathan> ts2: thanks, yes, I was aware of that: but I still thought that the automatic kubuntu upgrade would be branded as "kubuntu", rather than offering anupgrade to "ubuntu"?
<gnathan> because, for instance, I dont' really want unity
<ts2> it won't give you unity, it _upgrades_ what you have
<gnathan> oh ok, so even though it says "ubuntu", it'll still leave me with kde?
<ts2> I understand it's not that obvious, but Ubuntu is the OS name, Kubuntu is the "flavour"
<ts2> kind of like how Windows does Home, Professional, whatever. Same OS, but different defaults etc
<ts2> (except that Ubuntu flavours aren't chopped up and sold for outrageous prices)
<gnathan> ah, thanks I think your prompt about upgrading first to maverick just led me to discover the problem
<gnathan> I didn't understand that the LTS version would only upgrade to the next LTS release
<ts2> you can change it, it's just by default
<gnathan> yeah, doing that that now
<ts2> most LTS installs want to stick to LTS
<BluesKaj> gnathan,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades , this also applies to kubuntu
<gnathan> ah, great, I now have the upgrade option in kpackagekit
<gnathan> thanks both for the help :D
<BluesKaj> yeahh , I forgot what the command is to change from a LTS to the next regular release
<gnathan> maybe there's a command, I edited /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades as suggested here http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-kubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-to-10.10-maverick-meerkat
<James147> gnathan: that sounds about right, though kpackagekit (and presumably moun) could also edit that setting
 * ts2 coughs and points James147 and gnathan to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<James147> ts2: yup, thats the gui way, the cli way is to edit the above mention file
 * BluesKaj always upgrades to the next releas , be it LTS or just a regular release
<BluesKaj> running 12.04 alpha here
<Gerald> BluesKaj, what happens if i dont do modprobe before?
<Gerald> i mean blacklist...
<fkm> Hi there. I don't know, if this is the right place to ask. If not, please point me to the right channel. I have made an xorg update yesterday and since then I cannot start the desktop effects because they became to slow. Here's the update log: http://pastebin.com/9V6CTqmB
<Tm_T> fkm: ubuntu version?
<Tm_T> fkm: 11.10 Oneiric?
<fkm> Ubuntu 11.10
<fkm> Linux medusa 3.0.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 2 17:45:26 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mydogsnameisrudy> can kwallet be deleted with out killing my wifi?
<martell> yes, though you might have to retype your password
<mydogsnameisrudy> it makes me type password every time i login is that normal?
<James147> mydogsnameisrudy: you can also configure networkmanager to store passwords in a plain text file
<BluesKaj> Gerald,  blackilst first then modprobe
<James147> mydogsnameisrudy: it is if you have somehting that requires a password after login (such as wifi)
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok im going to google some then thx
<James147> mydogsnameisrudy: if you dont want to type it in then you basically have two option, tell networkmanager to store passwords in plane text (bypassing kwallet) or create a passwordless wallet (this basically stores all passwords unencrypted and isnt recomended)
<kurumin> ...........
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok coming from gnome to kde im a bit confused
<kurumin> ??
<mydogsnameisrudy> why it needs this
 * James147 also notes that kdes password sotage system is going to change in the next release or 2 of kde ^^  so things might change then)
<kurumin> alguem?
<mydogsnameisrudy> 12.04?
<James147> mydogsnameisrudy: its because kwallet encrpyts passwords with a master password, and thus requires it to access the passwords again... it also dose not store this password anywhere (doing so voids having it in the first palce)
 * BluesKaj disables the kwalletmanager , it's mostly a pita for home users
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok hmmm might let it go for now then see how it goes
<James147> mydogsnameisrudy: However, what gnome dose that kde dose not (yet! hopefully) iss use the login password to attempt to unlock the wallet ... which is why it always asks you
<Peace-> James147: do you know something about vlc and system wide settings  for it?
<Peace-> James147: this sicker doesn't want read my config file form /etc/vlc/vlcrc
<James147> Peace-: tend not to use vlc... though dose it store system wide settings like other apps?
<Peace-> James147: nah is not kde app so...
<James147> (or am I just to use to kde apps doing this) LD
<James147> Peace-: there is always the hack of placing its config in /etc/skele, will basically set it up for new users :)
<Peace-> James147: mmm but it didnt worked for me
<Peace-> even in skel
<James147> Peace-: skel only gets copied when creating a new user...
<James147> so wouldnt affect existing users unfortinutly
<Peace-> James147: dah
<Peace-> James147: nice to know
<Peace-> James147: well to re-read ... i forget it
<Peace-> James147: :D ty
<James147> Peace-: or the other way, place a symlink in /etc/skel to the config :)
<James147> (as well as all users)
<Peace-> James147: arch user right ?
<James147> yeah
<Peace-> James147: i hated it intel bug :D
<James147> intel bug?
<Peace-> i dunno there was a bug and i got a well black screen xd
<Peace-> i edited the kernel and it started
<James147> not seen that ever :S
<Peace-> James147: i guess it's for some card only
<hynzo> hi everybody
<hynzo> I'm new here
<James147> Welcome hynzo
<Peace-> hi
<hynzo> :)
<hynzo> how are you ?
<James147> hynzo: you might want to join #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat, this channel is dedicated to kubuntu support issues
<hynzo> so is this a developpers community
<James147> hynzo: no, this is a users community, #kubuntu-devel for developers talk :)
<hynzo> I want to join kubuntu develeppers team, I'm a Qt learner
<James147> hynzo: then you will want to join #kubutu-devel channel :)  also see http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute
<BluesKaj> hynzo,  then type /join #kubuntu-devel or click on the link James147 provided
<hynzo> ok tank you
<James147> hynzo: or if you want to develop for kde specifically (which will indrectly help kubuntu) join #kde and #kde-devel
<hynzo> I didn't find any one there :)
<James147> hynzo: people are more likly to respond to a qustion then general chat
<James147> hynzo: also, be patience, people idlely watch these channels and can take a while to respond :)
<BluesKaj> hynzo,  I saw you join #kde , but you didn't ask a question
<kurumin> eae
<kurumin> alguem aew fala portugues????????
<Unit193> !pt | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kurumin> lol
<Gerald> BluesKaj, blacklist command not found
<smjms> is anyone else's GTK programs being rendered with a black background? :(
<smjms> oh, right I should be in #kubuntu+1
<Unit193> smjms: Last I knew there was only #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> !blacklist | Gerald
<ubottu> Gerald: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Gerald> it will not load the module if i start linux?
<Gerald> i overloading the module using dkms...
<BluesKaj> Gerald,  the proper file is , /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf , use root permissions if intend to add a module , add the module to the file then reboot , you can also modprobe the correct module before reboot ing
 * James147 thourgh blacklist.conf was depracated and you should just use modprob.conf ^^
<BluesKaj> James147,  it still works in 12.04
 * BluesKaj doesn't see an modprobe.conf file , doesn't exist
<James147> BluesKaj: :) think i was getting my distos confused again...
<BluesKaj> James147,  ok
<James147> BluesKaj: but your riht, blacklist.conf on kubuntu seems to be the way
<BluesKaj> the /etc/modprobe.d file has the dkms.conf , alsa-base.conf and several others
<Engonyr> How do I switch to Kubuntu and remove almost all the default GNOME applications?
<Unit193> !purekde | robbit10
<ubottu> robbit10: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<robbit10> Unit193: Thanks :)
<Unit193> 'welcome
<_jam> the latest security update to 11.10 is giving me a dependency conflict, and when I try to run with --full-resolver, it basically wants to remove everything
<_jam> anyone else experiencing this?
<BluesKaj> _jam,  to remove dependency conflicts , sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends nameofpackage(s) , you may have to run this command several times to remove the depends , they''ll be listed in the terminal , or you can find them in the /var/log file as well
<_jam> this removes the packages, does it not?
<_jam> i'm rather reluctant to do that, given the large number of packages it wants to remove
<BluesKaj> most of kde/kubuntu-desktop I bet , ...what's the first conflict dependency package
<BluesKaj> ?
<_jam> umm, hrm. ok sorry. apparently the update last night resolved this as it no longer wants to remove packages
<_jam> didn't notice that there was another update
 * BluesKaj nods
<thomas__> <:q
<sergej_supo> hi
<robbit10> I just switched over to Kubuntu, but i'm missing the utility that installs propietary drivers.. I have the one from Ubuntu, but it's not having root permissions. I executed apt-get autoremove after deinstalling all Ubuntu packages, so I think that might've messed up some things..
<joeuser2ooo> hi
<robbit10> the authentication part of KDE is broken.. what package should I install? kdesu?
<george> hi all
<george> today muon reports that there is about 202 packages to install / update of about 1gb. is this correct or did my updater break somewhere
<george> hi anybody able to please assist me?
<BluesKaj> george,  how long since you updated/upgraded ?
<george> hi BluesKaj I updated yesterday
<george> there are four updates that look like kernel update and a libc-dev. but both synaptic and muon want to install 202 other packages that looks like stuff I would't / didn't use ever e.g. a lot texlive stuff and eastern fonts etc
<BluesKaj> george,  try sudo apt-get update , see what it lists
<BluesKaj> I guess tou should check repos you have enabled as well
<BluesKaj> you
<george> sudo apt-get update gives this error: >
<george> oops, a gpg error
<george> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<BluesKaj> george,  that's a ppa you've added for an application , open /etc/apt/sources.list.d and remove it
<jonte_> Hello! Is it possible to run the Kubuntu desktop from a remote machine? I don't want  to takeover the console, but want to run on a separate X11 display over ssh. I have X11 fowarding working.
<James147> jonte_: look at tightvnc
<jonte_> Is it more efficient than X11 over ssh?
<James147> jonte_: much, its designed for over the network
<James147> xforwarding isnt so much
<shadeslayer> jonte_: I believe X was designed to be run over the network
<shadeslayer> so X + ssh is probably the best you can get
<James147> shadeslayer: dosnt run very fast ^^
<shadeslayer> James147: well, if you use -c and -Y ... maybe then?
<James147> shadeslayer: espically over a slower connection, where as vnc tends to work faster
<jonte_> I had a quick look at tightvnc webpage. They (only?) talk about taking over the console, that is not what I want. Like I can ssh into a box and not disturb other users I would like to do the same  with GUI.
<shadeslayer> I've tried vnc over the internet, it was utter crap
<Dreadtower> What is the keyboard shrotcut of for the application launcher please (can't find where this is configured
<jonte_> I haven't yet found a vnc or rrdp client on Linux that could compete in responsivenes and speed with Win - Win remote desktop.
<jonte_> supposedly bitmaps aren't very fast on X. On the other hand networks are reasonably fast compared to local networks 20 years ago...
<gomiboy> jonte_: you need it for local network or over the internet?
<jonte_> over the Internet, the slowest pipe is ~4Mbit/s.
<jonte_> It just seems wrong to first "translate" X to VNC and then tunnel that through ssh. On the other hand that is a bit of the *nix way of doing things. The right tool for the right job.
<gomiboy> jonte_: X is ok on local networks, you'll hardly notice (we had 100 ethernet "20 years ago" :P ) but for the internet where you need speed and security... have a look at freenx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX don't know if it's still developped though...
<phoenix_firebrd> any security expert here?
<jonte_> gomiboy: FreeNX sounds ok, it seems to take care of the security bit. But will it let me have a new session? I.e. wife can sit at home on facebook and I get my own login?
<gomiboy> jonte_: yes, it was developped with thinclients in mind, you could have 20sh concurrent users on a modern desktop pc :)
<Dreadtower> Does anyone know which i8s the best version control system to use with KDevelop for a console C++ application: I have a choice of subversion or CVS?
<James147> Dreadtower: I would recomend using git :)
 * gomiboy is not a developper but cvs is ooold :)
<RiotingPacifist_> can somebody tell me where /lib64 should point on 64bit 11.10 installs is it /lib?
<gomiboy> RiotingPacifist_: not a link here, inside i have a single link: ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.13.so
<darksmoke> Hi
<RiotingPacifist_> thanks gomiboy
<gomiboy> yw :)
<DarkSmoke> can someone tell me how to boot kubuntu in verbose mode?
<DarkSmoke> i mean i used to do it but i find the boot file diferent from last time i used linux
<DarkSmoke> ?
<gomiboy> DarkSmoke: edit /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""  then sudo update-grub
<DarkSmoke> Is there a verbose flag?
<DarkSmoke> Like putting -v or verbose in that line or it's not used?
<maxhr> Hello, I had kubuntu installed, then installed Mandriva, which didn't make a boot menu option for Kubuntu, so I tried adding it manually, but when it loads, keyboard and mouse don't work, any fix for this?
<maxhr> Some setting is wrong or missing in the boot manager setup, any ideas?
<gomiboy> maxhr: pastebin your grub config from mandriva
<maxhr> gomiboy: ok, just a moment
<maxhr> gomiboy: I don't think there is a grub config, as mandriva uses grub legacy instead of grub2, or maybe I don't know where to find it...
<gomiboy> maxhr: usual places are /boot/grub or /etc/grub or try in console: locate grub
<almoxarife> gomiboy: also in /etc/default/grub
<almoxarife> what is up with all the grub questions? has a kernel update effected grub?
<gomiboy> no, he installed mandriva, which is racist and didn't put an entry for his other kubuntu installation
<almoxarife> racist?
<almoxarife> mandriva is a racist distro, who would of thought
<maxhr> gomiboy: I am in /boot/grub , don't see a config file, what should it be caused
<maxhr> called
<almoxarife> maxhr: the config file should be /etc/default/grub, see it?
<maxhr> almoxarife: that folder is empty
<gomiboy> maxhr: sorry, i have to go, try in console: locate grub.conf or locate grub.cfg
<almoxarife> maxhr: i asssumed you had a ubuntu/kubuntu distro with grub2
<maxhr> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> maxhr: yes?
<maxhr> I had kubuntu with grub2
<almoxarife> maxhr: had or have?
<maxhr> then installed mandriva, which has grub
<maxhr> so kubuntu is still there on the first partition
<almoxarife> maxhr: no idea where grub is in mandriva
<maxhr> but mandriva's bootloader is what I see when it boots up
<maxhr> so I can still get kubuntu to boot up, but the mouse and keyboard don't work
<maxhr> almoxarife: is there a way to get kubuntu to take back over the booting?
<almoxarife> maxhr: which is first on the drive?
<maxhr> kubuntu
<almoxarife> maxhr: i would think yes then, but you would need to re-run update-grub from kubuntu and i assume kubuntu has grub2  and not the legacy, i have assume alot here, be careful
<James147> maxhr: just reinstall grub in kubuntu "sudo grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sdX && update-grub"
<maxhr> Yeah, grub2... and I think I can get kubuntu to boot properly
<almoxarife> James147: some people might just put an 'x', might explain that
<James147> where X the letter of the drive you want to install it to, normall a
<maxhr> ahh, ok, thx
<maxhr> that makes more sense
<maxhr> I will try rebooting and check back
<Kurdistan> hi is there any minimalistic kubuntu livecd?
#kubuntu 2012-01-21
<dies_irae> hei
<dies_irae> kubuntu install 11.10 got an effup bug
<BarkingFish> dies_irae: What happened?
<Kurdistan> does kubuntu have kubuntu backports active by default?
<almoxarife> Kurdistan:  dont think so, i had to check it in synaptic
<Kurdistan> almoxarife, thx.
<alpha-aquilae> hello everybody. I have a file in my desktop which name is written in strange characters "  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  ��� ��Ӄٴ� ������", chan i try do delete it, it says "the file or folder /home/... does not exist". how can I delete this file?
<James147> alpha-aquilae: anything else in teh folder?
<alpha-aquilae> James147: it is in my desktop, yes there are ather folders, I tried to move it to another folr so that I can delete it with -f * but I can't move it
<Kurdistan> have you tried sudo su
<Kurdistan> then move to your directery
<Kurdistan> then
<Kurdistan> rm package
<Kurdistan> file
<FloodBotK3> Kurdistan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alpha-aquilae> Kurdistan: I can't write the name in terminal, even using autocompletion
<Kurdistan> alpha-aquilae, I had that problem ones. but I honestly do not remenber what I did to remove it.
<Kurdistan> alpha-aquilae, you can try do what I said from livecd with kubuntu
<Kurdistan> alpha-aquilae, you can press: alt+f2. then type: kdesudo dolphin
<Kurdistan> from dolphin go to your desktop and try to remove it.
<Kurdistan> try this before using livecd.
<alpha-aquilae> Kurdistan: it doesn't work. what how can i livecd help me doing that?
<Kurdistan> alpha-aquilae, did you really try with kdesudo dolphin?
<James147> alpha-aquilae: you can try "rm -i ......." (with the numver of dots being the number of chars in the file name) do an "ls ....." first to see what it will remove
<alpha-aquilae> Kurdistan: yes, it says "the file or the folder does not exist"
<James147> Kurdistan: sudo or kdesudo wont help, its a problem with the charaters in the name
<Kurdistan> alpha-aquilae, okey try this: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Kurdistan> maybe you need to have owner priv. over the file
<James147> Kurdistan: the problem isnt with permissions its with refenceing the file na,e
<alpha-aquilae> James147: exactly
<Kurdistan> James147, yes I now. I hade the exact same problem. one of the things I bring it up solved for me.
<Kurdistan> for me it was some pdf files that did not wanted be removed
<James147> alpha-aquilae: have you tried "rm -i ......." ? . is a wild card for any character so put as many dots as there are chars in the name (-i means interactive so should ask you before deleteing a file)
<Kurdistan> okey any one kubuntu-backports are it enabled by default in kubuntu?
<James147> alpha-aquilae: sorry, its ? not .  in bash :)
<alpha-aquilae> James147: ok
<James147> alpha-aquilae: "rm -i ????????" (or how ever meny chars)
<Kurdistan> one thing. kubuntu 11.10 with 4.7* is for me lot faster then kubuntu 11.04
<Kurdistan> thats cred to devs
<alpha-aquilae> James147: ls commands shows that name "??? ???? ?ხ??.doc",  rm -i ????????????????? did not work
<James147> alpha-aquilae: *.doc?
<alpha-aquilae> James147: yep
<James147> what dose rm -i *.doc say?
<James147> (or "ls *.doc")
<alpha-aquilae> James147: done the file is deleted. know I have a folder with the name "??? ??Ӄٴ? ??????/"
<alpha-aquilae> James147: now not Know ^^
<Kurdistan> alpha-aquilae, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236012 read this
<James147> alpha-aquilae: "rm -i *" :) though I would make sure anything important is move out first
<alpha-aquilae> James147: thanks, worked with rm -Ri ???
<alpha-aquilae> James147: Kurdistan thank you guys :)
<James147> sorry, eyah, "rm -ri *"
<Kurdistan> alpha-aquilae, did it help?
<alpha-aquilae> Kurdistan: yes it works!
<Kurdistan> alpha-aquilae, :) nice. which of the command lines?
<Kurdistan> good for other to know
<alpha-aquilae> to delete the doc file "rm *.doc", and to delete the folder "rm -Ri ????"
<James147> -ri
<Kurdistan> alpha-aquilae, okey. so James147 tips helped.
<Kurdistan> now bad time :)
<Kurdistan> bye
<alpha-aquilae> bye
<James147> o case dosnt matter for -r :p
<alpha-aquilae> James147: yep
<zacarias> is it wise to install a 12.04 release? If it works, will it be possible to upgrade when the stable release coms out?
<dies_irae> BarkingFish: crashes during 'Configuring Hardware'
<mydogsnameisrudy> zacarias,  it will be stable with the updates when it comes out
<James147> zacarias: if you keep it uptodate then it will be upgraded to the final realase, however you should expect it to possibally break horribally at some point
<zacarias> mydogsnameisrudy: ok, thanks
<zacarias> James147: ok
<dies_irae> or am I the only one??
<katie_> hi
<katie_> quitters..
<katie_> ;)
<geri> hm what is causing this issue? http://codepad.org/SAeKiFJr
<DarthFrog> geri:  [ 1803.802672] sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.
<DarthFrog> Do that.
<DarthFrog> i.e edit the file /etc/sysctl.conf and insert the line "net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 " then try again.
<geri> DarthFrog, i solved it now by removing the packat dhcpcd
<geri> what is netfilter?
<DarthFrog> kernel firewall
<geri> how is this related to dhcpcd?
<DarthFrog> no idea.
<geri> and my to my module?
<DarthFrog> no idea, I just read the output.
<geri> DarthFrog, why do i get this error? http://codepad.org/MvmaNgMs
<geri> there should be a header existing?
<adflinux> Hola q  tal!!
<adflinux> saludos  a todos!!
<Gerald> how can i isntall linux-headers-3.0.0-14-generic ? how is this package called?
<datruth_> Why doesnt the windows +d shortcut work in kubuntu?
<hansg01> datruth: many shortcus dnt work with kubuntu
<datruth_> I see
<datruth_> How can I configure that shortcut?
<hansg01> datruth: assign to the app
<datruth_> yeah I'll continue to google hopefully  I find something
<datruth_> hrmm darn I think I'll go with whats easier and just installed the ubuntu-desktop
<datruth_> ahh nvm
<datruth_> hidden away in the settings
<fanti> hi! i'm looking for a repository which still has the sun's java packages?
<bazhang> robbit10, whats the issue
<robbit10> bazhang: Thanks for responding :). Atm, it's just a simple question about KDE's Activities system that I asked in #kde.
<robbit10> But there was a problem I had a while ago with the authorization not working.. and nobody in here responded.
<bazhang> ok
<robbit10> anyway, this was my question:
<robbit10> <robbit10> How do I make certain applications open in certain Activities by default?
<robbit10> <robbit10> do I need to save my session?
<bazhang> robbit10, any specific error messages would be helpful; in tracking down the issue
<robbit10> bazhang: Well, the authorization problem has been fixed, by getting help in #ubuntu.
<robbit10> bazhang: It's just that I don't see myself using kubuntu for very long with it's support channels having so many idle users.
<bazhang> robbit10, well, what I usually do is post here, and while I wait post to askubuntu.com ubuntuforums and the like
<robbit10> bazhang: Good idea :)
<bazhang> support is likely to be more patchy on the weekends especially as this is all volunteer
<robbit10> bazhang: What's KDE and kubuntu IRC support like on weekdays, then?
<liudas> hello could anyone help with svn+ssh
<liudas> i can't submit translations anymore
<liudas> even proceed svn update command
<bbeck> liudas: I had thought pretty much most of the KDE projects had moved to git for versioning.
<ralf_> hello
<ralf_> i'm developing an application on kubuntu using Lua and Qt and I would like to install systel wide global shortcut keys to control my app
<ralf_> *system
<ralf_> i'm looking at a number of options, such as installing it in x11, or using the KDE applet
<ralf_> not much success so far, can anyone help?
<martell> There is a programm in the KDE software library that claims to do it. I've never tested it however
<martell> autokey
<ralf_> not sure that would be what I want, i would like to avoid dependency on external programs
<ralf_> ideally I would install an X11 shortcut from my program
<bazhang> !info autokey-qt
<ubottu> autokey-qt (source: autokey): desktop automation utility - QT version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71.2-1 (oneiric), package size 29 kB, installed size 280 kB
<ralf_> what about xgrabkey?
<meho> hi @ all
<meho> i have trouble with my virtual box so i want to reinstall it
<meho> if i use sudo aptitude remove virtualbox virtualbox-qt
<meho> nothing will deinstall and i dont know why
<meho> can somebody help me please ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> meho, what is the problem with virtualbox
<meho> ahh its done  my mistake was i did try to delet config file with "rc " infront of the name
<meho> thank you
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok
<merlin1991> Is there anything I can do about regular plasma desktop segfaults?
<James147> merlin1991: you can try restting it to its default settings (by renaming ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*)
<merlin1991> James147: I never touched the settings though :/
<merlin1991> it just segfaults in my face in random intervals wihtout any logical reason
<James147> merlin1991: anything you change in it will cause it to write to those configs
<merlin1991> yeah but my changes I did are 2 global shotrcuts
<merlin1991> apart from that the system still looks like it was when I installed it from the cd
<merlin1991> looks like as in I really changed nothing neither in config files nor in the gui
<James147> merlin1991: its still worth a try to rule out bad configs...
<merlin1991> odd thing is that most of the crashes happen when I try to shut down
<merlin1991> though I could still try, any ideas beyond nuking the configs?
<James147> merlin1991: its could be a widget... though finding out which (if it is one at all) could be a pain
<merlin1991> no additional widgets besides the ones that come with a default install
<James147> merlin1991: i assume you are fully uptodate?
<merlin1991> yep
<ace_> I just installed Kubuntu on my PC, and I cannot get the software center to open up. I tried to report the bug, but when I go to install the debug symbols it says "Another application seems to be using the package system at this time" But I have nothing else open. Here is the crash info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/811773/
<pedro> hola
<pedro> hola
<pedro> alguien de españa
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi mydogsnameisrudy
<InvaderZim> Hello, I'm getting annoyed the few past months with KDE4 (kubuntu). It got ultra slow since the last major upgrade. Now almost every slick takes at least 5 seconds to display a message box. To shut down, after clicking the shutdown icon, it takes, no kidding, almost 20 seconds for the dialog to appear (the screen the ghost box fades and blur effects, but the actual window box doesn't show, and the hard drive keeps reading like hell until it appe
<InvaderZim> ars.) And this same pattern has been going on with numerous other simple message boxes, windows, etc. Getting tired of it, no minor updates are fixing it.
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim,  have you checked system monitor for any apps hogging your cpu / memory
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: hmmm not really lemme check
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: sys monitor has a gnome look to it, is that right?
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim,  kmenu>apps>system>system monitor
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm funny i have 2 system moniors listed
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: yep that it, i have 2 too
<BluesKaj> you guys come over from gnome ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep
<BluesKaj> that's whay
<mydogsnameisrudy> k
<BluesKaj> err why
<mydogsnameisrudy> had to change windows manager from compiz to kwin it was acting kind of nuts too
<BluesKaj> you're going to have quite a few apps left in the menu , some do duplicate tasks/functions
<mydogsnameisrudy> im going to reload kde from disk someday
<BluesKaj> compiz is hardly required anymore IMO
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah it seems to be tied in with unity?
<BluesKaj> yup
<mydogsnameisrudy> dont like unity came to kde
<BluesKaj> unity is messy for some , works for others , depending on your HW
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya
<mydogsnameisrudy> im a bit lost in kde right now cant find what i want
<BluesKaj> kde is much more consistent
<James147> but also has more options, so can take some getting use to,
<BluesKaj> the Kmenu is your  friend , as is the command run box (alt+f2) , and the the konsole of course
<mydogsnameisrudy> i put the terminal what it called hit f12 and it comes down from top
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim,  mydogsnameisrudy , you know about pure kde ?
<BluesKaj> !pure kde
<mydogsnameisrudy> ummm?
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: not really
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<mydogsnameisrudy> i was reading that kind of afraid to do it lol
<ts2> mydogsnameisrudy: yakuake
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: no i've always used kde, and since i started on ubuntu it was kubuntu all the way. but these last months this sluggishness got to a point where I actually installed the gnome desktop as well to see if it could be faster, but i can't adapt to it
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep ts2  thats it
<ts2> yakuake is the best :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> works very well
<BluesKaj> !yakuake
<ts2> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.8-1 (oneiric), package size 301 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<BluesKaj> ts2,  best for ?
<ts2> BluesKaj: it's like Konsole (is actually uses Konsole libs), but it doesn't clutter your task manager, and drops down from the top of the screen on F12
<ts2> if you always want a terminal open, but don't necessarily want to _see_ it all the time, it's very nice
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya it just sits there ready to go
<BluesKaj> ts2,  I just run the terminal from an panel icon when I need to
<BluesKaj> a panel icon/link
<ts2> but, that's precious milliseconds you're wasting ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> i set up terminal keys ctl alt t to come up also
<mydogsnameisrudy> got used to that in gnome
<BluesKaj> yeah , well I'm retired , not on the job , so ...
<ts2> I have yakuage start on login, so if I ever want a terminal, I just hit F12 and it's there ready
<mydogsnameisrudy> same
<BluesKaj> to each his own i always say
<ts2> it's just easier than going through the menu, or even setting a short-cut for starting konsole. plus it takes a second to actually start bash in a terminal, yakuake is already running when you login etc...
<ts2> plus, it's funky and kool :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> heh
<BluesKaj> hmm, funky and cool ? ... uhm, okaaaay :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> if i  want 2 or more terminals open i use konsole
<ts2> mydogsnameisrudy: yakuake has tabs you know ;)
<ts2> I usually have between 3 and 5 open at any given time
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya but cant move like windows
<ts2> I've never really needed to, shift+left/right isn't to hard
<mydogsnameisrudy> but you only see one at a time
<mydogsnameisrudy> i want to see all of them sometimes
<ts2> that's what I mean, I rarely if ever need to see more than one
<mydogsnameisrudy> k
<ts2> mydogsnameisrudy: but still, you can also split the tab into more than one terminal. problem solved
<BluesKaj> well, I always have a terminal open on another desktop , so a quick switch is more my style
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;) linux rules
<BluesKaj> I'm on 12.04 and it seems quite stable right now ...hope i haven't spoken too soon
<mydogsnameisrudy> i have it running on my old laptop seems to be ok
<ts2> it'll be an LTS release, so it will probably stay very stable (compared to other development releases)
<mydogsnameisrudy> is there much change with kde then?
<BluesKaj> yup, but there have been some kernel panic and libreoffice dependency problems
<ts2> I expect the Qt upgrade coming soon may cause one or two issues, but hopefully nothing to major
<BluesKaj> it's using kde 4.8 and it's more stable than 4.7.3 or4 were /are IME
<BluesKaj> however I'm a bit leary to reboot now that libreoffice-core has been reinstalled
<BluesKaj> brb
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj:  I was using system monitor here, and tried the shutdown dialog, and both cpus went straight to 100% and while the other had spikes of 100%, the other core stood there for all the time while the hd light was continuosly on and the dialog wasn't showing. As soon as it showed, the cpu went back to normal. Also to note, is the fact that my boot time to stable "idle" processing takes almost 3 minutes, and the basic tray apps like volume an
<InvaderZim> d klipper for instance take almost a minute to load and show the icon. This clearly didn't happen with my previous upgrade. (I'm not sure anymore if it started happening from 10.10 to 11.04, or 11.04 to 11.10)
<James147> InvaderZim: dose it do the same for a new user?
<InvaderZim> James147: hmmmmm lemme try
<InvaderZim> James147: taking forever to load
<InvaderZim> James147: fiy, user management app took about 20 secs to open
<InvaderZim> James147: thats what i'm talking about
<James147> first login takes alittble bit longer then normal
<InvaderZim> James147: i'm gonna logout here and login twice with the new user, and later get back here with the results
<InvaderZim> James147: the forever to load was the user mgmt app, not the actual login
<InvaderZim> ok, gone
<InvaderZim> James147: it still took almost 3 minutes to finish start up... and small dpi letters, wrong plastik menus, etc. I just tried disabling desktop effects (as it stops the dialogs slow display) but the boot now actually took longer, 3:35 minutes. All the time 100% cpu until the last app opens.
<James147> InvaderZim: well something really wrong with that :p... dose "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" do anything?
<InvaderZim> James147: let me see, I'm really thinking about reinstalling kde/kubuntu from scratch, but don't know how to do it without formatting and losing user data. This kubuntu here has been upgraded since 7.10.
<James147> InvaderZim: If you dont format the disk then the installer will only delete system files (from /usr /bin etc...) and leave user files (/home) intect
<James147> best to back up first though
<InvaderZim> James147: so it will work?
<qbit> might want to see if strigi is turned off in systemsettings -> desktop search
<InvaderZim> James147: it will delete the system files? I thiought it would just write on top, getting a big mess
<James147> qbit: it shouldnt be causing THAT much of a slowdown
<InvaderZim> qbit: i tried disabling all of it, strigi and that other one i forgott
<James147> InvaderZim: it will delete system folders to stop old files from causing problems
<James147> InvaderZim: if you want to be extra sure you and always delete them first :)
<James147> (the install dose warn you if you have any system folders that it will delete them)
<InvaderZim> James147: on the last upgrade the widget menu on top says "unnamed", but with the new user it actually says "New Activity".
<James147> ^^ though I hacent tested this with the latest version I dont see why It would have changed
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim,  James147's suggestion worked for me several times , installing the OS witout reformatting is similar an release-upgrade thru thenet .. except the OS source is a live-media
<James147> BluesKaj: its not the same as a realse-upgrade... it will delete /etc where as a realase-upgrade should perserve changes in /etc
 * BluesKaj cleans his glasses ...again :)
<BluesKaj> ahh
<James147> BluesKaj: it should be a fresh install that dosnt delete files it dosnt care about (such as /home)
<BluesKaj> but no personal folder like media and data is lost
<InvaderZim> I'm gonna try it then, I'm guessing i'll lose all the installed apps apart from the default ones, but its better than this...
<James147> InvaderZim: yes, you will ahve to reinstall things, and its always a good idea to backup before ahnd incase something goes wrong
<BluesKaj> James147,  yeah, that's why i use a /home partition , it makes for a faster less troublesome install
<InvaderZim> James147: Is it worth mentioning that the OS partition has only 350MB left?
<James147> InvaderZim: you should make that bigger
<InvaderZim> James147: swap is 1GB and is 0 used
<BluesKaj> omg , no wonder
<InvaderZim> I guessed it wouldn't be an issue since the swap space is free
<James147> InvaderZim: as a side note: filesystem become very inificent when more then about 80% full...
<InvaderZim> James147: hmm interesting
<InvaderZim> James147: very hard to get space here.....
<James147> InvaderZim: how big is you os partition?
<InvaderZim> James147: it was 20GB but it actually reports 17.7. I know it's small but at the time I was just testing it, eventually became my main use, still resides in the same space.
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, probly need about 5-6G for the OS , and 1.5X yoyr RAM for the swap
<James147> BluesKaj: I would say at least 10G for OS, 15G is recomended
<James147> more if you install lots of large applications
<InvaderZim> Here it is: /dev/sda1              18G   17G  353M  98%
<James147> InvaderZim: run "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<koleoptero> is that your / InvaderZim without the /home?
<BluesKaj> I have 15G / , but it used only 6G , so i wasted 9G
<InvaderZim> koleoptero: Yes but the home is in it
<James147> BluesKaj: you need a small buffer of empty space to stop files from getting heavly fragmented, so 10G+ at elast for you
<InvaderZim> I don't have aseparate partition for home
<koleoptero> if you don't have a separate /home partition then that's the problem probably if you have lots of files in it
<InvaderZim> koleoptero: not really, the big ones goes to the other hd
<InvaderZim> koleoptero: but yeah I have a lot of files here too
<InvaderZim> it's a mess I can tell you but I have no space left with this hardware
<James147> InvaderZim: windows on the other partition?
<koleoptero> well if you want to see how to save some space use baobab to see what you can remove that actually takes some space
<InvaderZim> James147: windows and I don't use it anymore, I use the hd just for big files
<koleoptero> and I'd run "sudo apt-get clean" not just autoclean
<InvaderZim> ok with clean and autoclean it got me to /dev/sda1              18G   16G  671M  97% /
<koleoptero> well at least it can breathe now :)
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim,  so you're using an 18G partition , that's not very much for a complete install , is there more space available on the drive?
<James147> InvaderZim: has preformance improved slightly?
<InvaderZim> James147: I need to test it
<James147> InvaderZim: I would see if you can remove anything else first
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: hmm the other partition has 1.6 gig free on it, but its fat32 very old almost unused partition with some files
<koleoptero> InvaderZim: install and run baobab to see what takes up all that space and if it's anything you can remove
<InvaderZim> that's not a bad idea to use all this hd (40gb) removing the fat 32 one
<InvaderZim> koleoptero: ok
<InvaderZim> my /home takes 6.8gb
<koleoptero> that's reasonable if you use it
<James147> InvaderZim: if you dont need the other partition then you may as well remove it :)
<koleoptero> I agree with James147
<InvaderZim> uh I didn't know this baobab
<InvaderZim> you suggest to scan home?
<koleoptero> for starters
 * James147 just uses "du -sh /path/to/somewhere/*" when he wants to know what files take up space :)
<koleoptero> visual representation sometimes is better James147 :)
<James147> koleoptero: "!! | sort -h"
<ts2> you don't need the * at the end
<koleoptero> InvaderZim: also don't forget after you're done with baobab to sudo apt-get purge it and autoremove --purge
<James147> ts2: you do if you want a subdir listing not just what that folder contains
<koleoptero> since you're trying to save space it'd be a shame to leave it installed lol
<ts2> James147: du is recursive
<James147> ts2: so you can see waht files and folders inside /path/to/somewhere takeup, no the folder itsself
<ts2> yeah, du is recursive, no need for the *
<James147> ts2: yeah, but -s will print a total, with * its prints a total for each folder
<ts2> ah, ok, that's one use ;)
<ace_> I installed Kubuntu 11.10 64 bit on my PC today, and I am having trouble importing my openvpn files. I installed openvpn network-manager-openvpn, restarted, but can't figure out the problem. Any ideas how to get this working?
<InvaderZim> nepomuk repository takes 534mb
<InvaderZim> 673
<InvaderZim> ops
<InvaderZim> 573
<FloodBotK1> InvaderZim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InvaderZim> I'm gonna delete it
<James147> InvaderZim: you may then want to turn off file indexing (which is what makes that file so big)
<InvaderZim> James147: it's actualy turned off but i guess its from when it was turned on a while ago
<James147> Probally
<BluesKaj> another thing InvaderZim , if you don't use nepomuk or akonadi , then you disable them in system settings>startup&shutdown>service manager...this may help speed up your pc
<InvaderZim> i dont because of the space issue
<James147> Yey: du: WARNING: Circular directory structure.  :D
<InvaderZim> 18G   16G  956M  95% /
<InvaderZim> hmm ok i guess its time to test it
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: I don't see akonadi in startup&shutdown there, just nepomuk
<InvaderZim> let me test this, see how it goes... anyway thanks all for the help, maybe that was it after all
<InvaderZim> rebooting
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim,  you can include it in the session management "apps to be excluded" textbox
<datruth> how can I fix my headphones when I plug them in sometimes the sound comesx from the speaker and headphones and I have to go in to alsamixxer and fiddle around to get the sound to either come from the speakers or headphones is there an easy to do this?
<BluesKaj> I'll save that suggestion for his return
<BluesKaj> datruth,  if you have pulseaudio installed then pavucontrol is an option that will you more control over the output connecter selections
<BluesKaj> give you more control
<datruth> program not installed
<BluesKaj> which program?
<datruth> pavucontrol
<datruth> so I must not use pulseaudio
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj James147 just as info, still same sluggishness, more than 3 minutes to start up and dialogs take 5-10 secs to appear for the first time... I guess i'm going for the CD reinstall
<ts2> Kubuntu uses pulseaudio by default in post-lucid iirc
<BluesKaj> datruth,   look in system settings>media>phonon>...is there an audio hardware tab ?
<James147> datruth: its a gnome util for pulseaudio, so not install on kubuntu by default... veromix (a kde widget) is a kde alternitive that might be enough
<BluesKaj> ts2,  unfortunately yes
<swaroop> hi
<datruth> BluesKaj: I have that tab yes
<swaroop> hi i have a problem with opening muon software centre. every time i open it, it loads a bare screen and exits abruptly before asking the password..
<BluesKaj> datruth,  ok, check the device preferences tab , have you set that up with the test button yet ?
<BluesKaj> audio hardware tab indicates that pulseaudio is installed , so installing pavucontrol will give you more output selection options. A quick check by typing pulseaudio in the terminal first will tell whether it's running or not. datruth
<datruth> not yet I will try
<swaroop> hi can anybody please help me?
<BluesKaj> swaroop,  muon is buggy right now the devs are working on it , use a different package manager like apper or even synaptic , or the konsole with apt-get .
<BluesKaj> !apt-get | swaroop
<ubottu> swaroop: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<swaroop> yes i love apt-get, was just wondering if it could be solved easily and i might have missed it..
<BluesKaj> swaroop,  no , right muon is basically a no go on most updated installs
<BluesKaj> err right now
<swaroop> k thanks
<BluesKaj> swaroop,  if you don't mind a few gtk libs on your sytem , synaptic is still the best reference for finding package descriptions and options , IMO
<swaroop> yet i can remember it working initially after install or was it on the livecd..
<swaroop> its ok i'll be fine with package manager for now
<ts2> BluesKaj: recent Kubuntu's come with GTK anyway
<BluesKaj> ts2,  yeah, there's no getting away from them , required ingredient in the (K)Ubuntu recipe
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL ..stuff to do for a few mins
<swaroop> so i was having this problem with my bluetooth adapter. every time i plugged it in, i had had to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart' for it to get detected. so i made a script for it and changed its icon to one resembling a bluetooth icon. Now all text files apper in that fashion. can you help me fix either of the problems?
<domenic> hey, i was wondering if someone could help me out
<domenic> i'm trying to install the ATI video drivers from the AMD website
<domenic> but it requires me to input the password for su
<domenic> when i type in the password i use for my account, and sudo, it doesn't work
<chalcedony> domenic, do you know the root pass?
<domenic> isn't it the same password as the one when i setup this system?
<chalcedony> might be, did you add your current user to the sudoers list?
<domenic> unless it does it automatically, then no, i did no such thing
<chalcedony> that might be the answer
<chalcedony> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-add-a-user-to-the-sudoers-list/  this is a bit generic
<domenic> thanks for the help, i'll give this a try
<domenic> as a side note, I am able to perform sudo
<domenic> for example, I can "sudo ls"
<domenic> but when I attempt to "su"
<domenic> the password I give is no longer valid
<chalcedony> if you have sudo what do you need su for?
<chalcedony> su is debianish
<domenic> when I attempt to install the .run file from the ATI website, a terminal called Kate opens up
<domenic> and it claims I need su access
<ts2> Kate is not a terminal, its a text editor
<BluesKaj> yes su is debain root pw , on kubuntu sudo should suffice , don't bother with su
<ts2> use "sudo bash /path/to/file/.run"
<BluesKaj> 'well, gotta run some errands ..bbl
<ts2> chalcedony: erm, that's probably the worst possible way of getting a user sudo access, it has a very real chance of actually blocking _all_ sudo access
<ts2> I'm talking about the the URL btw
<ts2> the correct way would just be to add the user to the admin group, that's what it's there for :)
<domenic> your advice worked flawlessly
<domenic> thank you chalcedony
<chalcedony> ts2, sometimes we find better things than others with google ;)
<chalcedony> ts2, do you have a link for admin group?
<ts2> well, from a user with sudo access, you open System Settings -> User Management, then just add the user to the group
<chalcedony> ts2, thank you
<ts2> there's probably a more complete guide on help.ubuntu.com somewhere
<BentFranklin> I read somewhere someone talking about editing /etc/hosts as old-school or deprecated.  Someone please tell this dinosaur the new right way to tell my box who's who on my LAN?  (I don't use network manager because it mangled my box once.)
<BluesKaj> BentFranklin,  maybe you /etc/hosts.allow if your managing your network with /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> need
<BluesKaj> BentFranklin,  my example of /etc/hosts/allow ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/812117/
<James147> BentFranklin: as far as I know, and from waht I can find /etc/hosts hasn't been deprecated
<BentFranklin> James147: BluesKaj: Cool, thanks
<BluesKaj> BentFranklin,  my example of a static IP for LAN setting in /etc/network interfaces , http://paste.ubuntu.com/812121/
<BluesKaj> err etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> this a great tutorial for static IP on /etc/network/interfaces, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<BluesKaj> BentFranklin, ^
<BentFranklin> I'll check that out.
<mansoor> Hello all. What version of KDE is in Kubuntu 11.10?
<ts2> mansoor: 4.7.3
<mansoor> Why is 32-bit of Kubuntu  "recommended" over the 64bit? my computer supports both
<James147> mansoor: all 64bit computers support both, no 32bit computer supports 64bit
<mansoor> James147: right
<ts2> trying to run (third-party) 32-bit applications on 64bit OS can be a little bit touchy at times
<James147> mansoor: so 32bit will work with just about everything, "recomended" if you dont know which yours is... if you do then use that
<ts2> unless you have >4GB RAM, then there's not really much point in going 64bit quite yet. and even then, there is the -pae kernel
<James147> ^^ however if you have more then 4gigs of ram you really should be using 64bit
<mansoor> I'll try my luck with the 64bit
<mansoor> i have 4 gigs but only 3 gigs register
<ts2> if you got that information from windows, don't trust it...
<James147> mansoor: then use 64bit or use a pae kernel (i think the server one is)
<mansoor> ohh wait >_>  on mint it says 3.9
<mansoor> I guess i'll go with 32 bit then
<ts2> a portion of RAM will be reserved for the kernel, and won't normally show in system tools
<ts2> also, sometimes when the box says "4GB RAM", they are rounding-up
<James147> mansoor: I would recomend 64bit, its less hassel if you ever decied to upgrade your ram and there arent really any downsides to useing it now
<mansoor> James147: I would have distro hoped many times by the time I decide to upgrade my ram :p
<James147> ts2: they dont generally round either way ^^ they just misslead with the bases
<James147> though not normally in ram, more so with hdd
<cetony> hoola
<cetony> alguien de mexico????
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jbehling> what does it mean when it says "driver activated but not in use" in 11.04 hardware manager when it comes to the nvidia driver
<jbehling> i want to use it, and i thought i was using it...
<BluesKaj> jbehling,  it may be a small bug , open a terminal and run, if it gives a detailed output then you're fine
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<jbehling> BluesKaj: ok, what should I run in the terminal?
<BluesKaj> jbehling, run that command ^
<jbehling> BluesKaj: run the additional drivers dialogue?
<BluesKaj> no run this : sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> in the teminal
<jbehling> ok
<jbehling> thanks!
<BluesKaj> the reason I'm asking you to run the command is that for some reason there's a bug in that gui and it doesn't se the installed nvidi-current driver
<BluesKaj> see
<jbehling> BluesKaj: according to the output i have it installed
<jbehling> BluesKaj: seems like you're right, bug in the gui
<BluesKaj> ok then you're good to go, just ignore that gui indication
<jbehling> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> I had the same indication , but i knew the the nvidia-current driver was installed
<BluesKaj> jbehling,  np
<benbloom_> ok. I've been working on this problem for a long time and tried many solutions to no avail: I need help with RAM... I've got a 64b Acer M3100 running 64b Kubuntu 11.10. I use the builtin ethernet port and a GeForce 220 PCIe Video card. Apparently the MoBo is limited to <=4G but when I try to install >2G both the PCIe video card and my builtin ethernet jack stop working. I've tried using many different configurations to get >2G
<benbloom_> including 2*2G 800mhz sticks (same mfg) and 4*1G 667mhz sticks. I've checked the individual sticks and sockets for errors with memtest86+. BIOS is identifying them properly, I've cleaned the RAM slots .nothing seems to work! can someone help?
<gastal_home> benbloom_: does the onboard ethernet jack have leds on it? do they light up when you connect a cable?
<benbloom_> hey gastal_home. unsure without a reboot. are you asking to see if it's a physical problem? because it's working fine as long as I remove the addtl RAM
<timothy> hi there
<benbloom_> hi timothy
<timothy> my first time here so just saying hi
<benbloom_> cool. people around here tend to get a little snippy about non-support related posts.
 * benbloom_ ubottu !hi
<benbloom_> lol oops
<timothy> sadly there is not much wrong with my kde implementation other than a little video tearing at high resolutions on flash videos
<benbloom_> have you tried using the adobe proprietary 64b plugin timothy?
<timothy> yes, I have. I remember seeing that flash 11(i think) actualy brought in hardware accel which was a boon! i think it  could be more hardware related. older laptop with x1200 radeon in and 720p flash is fine. 1080p little struggle BUT 1080p video is fine
<timothy> as in a 1080pvideo file
<benbloom_> flash is really not designed as a video streaming software. it's very resource intensive even when not streaming HD video
<benbloom_> gastal left :( i need help!
<timothy> yea! ref steve jobs & the flash palava!
<timothy> what have you got a problem with
<phoenix_firebrd> need a good iptables/firewall kde frontend
<benbloom_> flash is really not designed as a video streaming software. it's very resource intensive even when not streaming HD video
<benbloom_> oops
<phoenix_firebrd> benbloom_: its because the content is dynamic
<benbloom_> timothy, I've been working on this problem for a long time and tried many solutions to no avail: I've got a 64b Acer M3100 running 64b Kubuntu 11.10. I use the builtin ethernet port and a GeForce 220 PCIe Video card. Apparently the MoBo is limited to <=4G but when I try to install >2G both the PCIe video card and my builtin ethernet jack stop working. I've tried using many different configurations to get >2G including 2*2G 800mhz
<benbloom_> sticks (same mfg) and 4*1G 667mhz sticks. I've checked the individual sticks and sockets for errors with memtest86+. BIOS is identifying them properly, I've cleaned the RAM slots .nothing seems to work.
<benbloom_> yes phoenix_firebrd. i think flash could be utilized in amazing ways, but it's not optimized to be a video streamer
<phoenix_firebrd> benbloom_: exactly
<benbloom_> it's all youtube's fault!
<phoenix_firebrd> benbloom_: yourtube is pushing html5 and webm
<timothy> haha they have moved to html 5
<benbloom_> yes. really looking forward to html5
<timothy> sounds an odd problem that with the mbo
<phoenix_firebrd> benbloom_: the html5 player is not yet good
<phoenix_firebrd> benbloom_: needs some improvement
<benbloom_> yes timothy. i'm beginning to think it's a defective mobo. this makes me :'( because I'd really like to have more than 2G on my dual core 64b pc
<timothy> yes almost negates the usefulness of 64bit os
<timothy> im trying to find specs\manual from acer website
<benbloom_> totally negates it! i can't believe the 4G limitation to begin with. but to have an effective cap of 2G i'm living in the stone age
<timothy> have you tried  just the 2gb in different slots?
<BarkingFish> right now, I'd be looking at taking your machine in to be serviced, benbloom_ - it sounds like your board is screwed.
<benbloom_> BarkingFish, I've been afraid of that. i wonder. if i boot into windows and everything works does that mean it's a sw problem?
<benbloom_> and yes timothy i have tried that
<timothy> and thought you might have
<timothy> so somehow the extra ram is interfering with the system bus esh
<timothy> it is definiitiely an issue with just linux? are you able to reproduce the problem on different live distros, freeBSD or even windows. I would say that might work lookinng at to rule out hardware failure
<benbloom_> I'm going to try loading Windows 7 (I have a dual boot system, just never use that part :D)
<timothy> yea, if windows loads finds the ram and network card etc etc the hardware is functioning ok
<timothy> i was just reading online that someone had a similar problem with a sound card on the m3100
<timothy> when putting in more ram the sound card stopped........:-S
<timothy> well good luck! i am off to hit the ps3 nice chaatting
<timothy> another thing i would try is a live CD of kubuntu with the 4gb in. If that works your ethernet then it is your installation that would need tinkering with
<javaholic5> Hi all,  I have deployed a questionnaire and would appreciate it if you could take about 3 minutes of your time to complete it. You can find it here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHA2UUhWSVV2WWw4M2VPNnJKNDR5VkE6MQ . Your answers will be completely anonymous. Thank you in advance for all your help
<root> hi guys
<Guest35080> heeey
#kubuntu 2012-01-22
<mansoor> How do I enable restricted drivers? I just installed Kubuntu
<BarkingFish> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BarkingFish> I believe you have to add a repository or something... one moment
<BarkingFish> if I remember the command correctly, open up a terminal (press ALT F2 and type  konsole, hit enter)
<BarkingFish> when you get into the terminal, you type  sudo apt-add-repository http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted
<BarkingFish> mansoor: you should also do   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mansoor> BarkingFish: it says  it wants the repository name after command
<mansoor> and Muon software center crashes on every start
<BarkingFish> mansoor: we know about muon, it's broken
<BarkingFish> I'd advise you do those commands through the terminal, as I directed you to.
<BarkingFish> You should also get another package manager, I personally use apper, which you can get through command line / terminal
<mansoor> BarkingFish: there is an error     "Error: need a repository as argument
<mansoor> "
<mansoor> when i enter int eh add repo command
<BarkingFish> did you copy the URL with it?
<mansoor> yes
<BarkingFish> all of that is one line
<mansoor> yes
<BarkingFish> Well that's confused me totally then. It works here.
<BarkingFish> What version of Kubuntu are you on?
<mansoor> :S
<mansoor> letest, i downloaded it 2 hours ago
<mansoor> ok
<mansoor> i got what i needed
<mansoor> thanks BarkingFish
<poobiebear> Hi. I'd like to have a user on my Kubuntu (11.latest) system which has the power to install software using muon, but doesn't have root privs. I see that org.kubuntu.qaptworker.* is the polkit dingus which is responsible for package management. How do I create a polkit action file which says "People in this group can perform this action."?
<poobiebear> The only options that I can see (from the man page) are "Any user who knows their password" and "Any user who is an admin.".
<poobiebear> The term "Admin" is very poorly defined.
<poobiebear> Any ideas? :)
<poobiebear> Oh, nevermind. I guess I can do something with pklocalauthority files.
<BentFranklin> A Kubuntu 10.4 box hangs on shutdown, so I go to syslog and see this http://paste.kde.org/190748.  How can I find out what's wrong if my logging is broken?  Or is that collateral damage from the pages of Xorg errors?
<folsto> Hi, autoupdater updated the kernel to 3.0.15, but now this kernel does not boot, so I have to use previous kernel to boot up everytime.
<folsto> Is there any way I could make the new kernel work?
<merlin1991> 'not boot' is rather vague
<Shaan7> folsto: well unless you know kernel programming and can debug the problem, you should just use the previous kernel
<Shaan7> hopefully you dont urgently need something thats new in the new kernel
<folsto> merlin1991: sorry, I will be more clear, does boot means, after the entering the selection in grub screen, a black screen appears and nothing happens even after 10 minutes.
<folsto> Shaan7: Okay, I guess I will keep using this until the next kernel update, which may hopefully work
<Shaan7> yea, its a nice thing apt doesnt remove the old kernels ;)
<merlin1991> folsto: did you by any chance install graphics driver not from the packages but from for example the nvidia homepage?
<folsto> No, I have not installed any external drivers.
<folsto> Everything was working fine when I installed the distro, so haven't bothered installing any drivers either from the packages or external sources.
<merlin1991> folsto: you could try  getting some helpfull output from the "recovery" entry
<folsto> okay, I will try that, will be rright back, thanks.
<BentFranklin> Why would a Kubuntu 10.4 hang on shutdown but restart just fine?
<folsto> BentFranklin: Just a guess, there are some services which do not need to be killed during restart like bluetooth, whereas during shutdown everything needds to be killed,
<BentFranklin> There is the following in my syslog during bootup:  ACPI Error: A valid RSDP was not found.
<merlin1991> hm I have just plugged in a usb headset and I'd like to reroute all sound to it, though HOW?
<merlin1991> also I don't have pulseaudio here only alsa
<BentFranklin> merlin1991: System Settings -> Multimedia?
<folsto> merlin1991: Hi, In System Settings>Mutimedia>Phono, give priority to your heasdset
<merlin1991> hm in wich section should multimedia be?
<merlin1991> damn found it
 * merlin1991 is blind
<merlin1991> hm works for new sounds, but doesn't reroute already running sounds
<folsto> merlin1991: Kmix > Playback, you will see your app there, right click and switch it to your headset
<merlin1991> kmix doesn't open :P
<folsto> may be restart that paricular app
<merlin1991> that is exactly what I want to try to avoid :D
<binaryking> hi
<binaryking> I've just installed Kubuntu 11.10 on my System
<binaryking> I'm having problem with Muon Software Center
<binaryking> it says
<binaryking> Application: Muon Software Center (muon-installer), signal: Segmentation fault
<binaryking> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb7774930 (LWP 2387))]
<binaryking> Thread 2 (Thread 0xb5807b70 (LWP 2391)):
<binaryking> #0  0x008afdbd in pthread_mutex_lock () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<binaryking> #1  0x006fef14 in pthread_mutex_lock () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<FloodBotK1> binaryking: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binaryking> #2  0x02ef4f53 in g_main_context_check () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<anshulgoyal> ?
<ravi119> hello
<BentFranklin> KDE's Remote Desktop Sharing invitation window comes up whenever I log in.  It's not in Autostart or any .rc file I can find.  Where else could this be loading from?
<drbobb> hi, what's the deal with mounting a ntfs partition on boot with oneiric
<drbobb> if I try to do that, my pc stops booting and reports something very bad happened with the filesystem
<drbobb> but if I mount it manually after booting is complete, I don't see any problem?
<drox> I have a problem whit install of program Draftsight, i don't install it
<drox> I changed the part in the control file architetture_i386 in all but the sw QApt I install the program. Any idea?
<sony> how can i connect my box.net account using webdav
<peace_> Guest21014: using dolphin or konqueror ?
<peace_> search dolphin webdav
<peace_> kde4
<LINKSWORD2> Well, hello everybody.
<LINKSWORD2> Would anybody know how I can change my programs in the kickoff menu to be shown by their name, rather than their description? i.e. Web Browser
<peace_> LINKSWORD2: mmm
<peace_> LINKSWORD2: right click on the button and ===> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/22/plasma-desktopRg1691.png
<LINKSWORD2> Wow. I feel stupid. I went right past that.
<Ruffino>  c'est convivial ici dites donc
<xinel> evening, trying to get monitor to work over displayport, currently works via hdm and dvi. Any ideas?
<xinel> kubuntu 11.10 64bit, xrandr doesn't show outputs at all
<peace_> xinel: nvdia?
<xinel> yes gtx570
<peace_> .... driver issue
<xinel> that's what i was thinking, wondering if anyone had come across it
<peace_> bah for what i remember i guess you need to install the proprietary driver
<peace_> reset all
<peace_> and run nvidia-settings
<peace_> but i have not nvidia
<xinel> cheers
<danny> hello i would like to know if any can show me hwo to use the advanced partition tool used for ubuntu 11.10 install the is /dev/sda1 fat16 41mb . /dev/sda2 ntfs 12287 mb . /dev/sda3 ntfs 307742 mb, i would like to install on sda 3 but during reg instalation it with only give me sda2 to install to so can someone tell me how to split sda 3 so i dont lose windows and can duel install ubuntu onto half of it
<jussi> danny: please dont cross post at the same time, just ask your question only in the appropriate place
<danny> jussi, were is the apropraite place?
<jussi> danny: in #ubuntu ;)
<danny> jussi, i was thinking since they all had the same installer maybe someone here would know its all "buntu"
<jussi> danny: generally cross posying is considered rude, since many of hte helpers idle in both places
<kurtul> how do you type unicode in kate or libreoffice?
<jussi> danny: just remember to be patient, sometimes people just dont know the answer. also, try askubuntu and the forums
<danny> jussi, ok just figured there were ppl here that arent there and its kinda dead right now
<sb1980> hi! i just switched from ATI to NVIDIA. now kubuntus system settings can't identify my second montir (nvidia-settings can) and all my visual effects are gone...anybody has an idea how to configure it properly? nvidia-settings is crashing often too
<danny> ok so i am useing gparted to repartion /dev/sda3 and it has 286.61 gib i would like to make 130 g free for me to install ubuntu onto it so i click resize and it gives me 3 boxes to change the top one says free space preceding (MiB) 0 then the one under it says new size(MiB) 293486 and under that says free space following (MiB) 0 and under that says align to and gives me the options Mib cylinder, MiB, None what should i change all the
<danny> values to get what i want
<peace_> James147:
<peace_> ping James147
<James147> peace_: pong
<peace_> James147: i am on git :P
<James147> how are you finding it?
<peace_> James147: dolphin has git integrated :)
<James147> yup  :)
<James147> as so dose qtcreator and kdevelop i believe
<Martt> hi evrybody
<Martt> I've got a little problem
<Martt> with kubuntu's clock
<Martt> is there anyone who can help me?
<James147> Martt: what problem exactly?
<Martt> James147: It's ah hour behind the effective time. My country real time is 15.57 but it says "14.47"
<James147> Martt: are you dual booting with windows?
<Martt> James147: no. Kubuntu is my only operative system
<James147> Martt: have you tried editing them time? and made sure your locale is correct?
<Martt> The settings are all correct
<Martt> I tryed to edit it but I didn't manage to have the correct time displayed
<James147> Martt: I think the widget only updates every minute, so can take that long to display the correct time
<James147> Martt: you could try playing with "hwclock" and "date" utils to adjust the time directly
<Martt> i just tried with hwclock but the konsole says that my local time is CET 14.59 but actually it is not correct
<James147> Martt: sudo hwclock --hctosys   to set the system time from the hardware clock
<Martt> I typed that but nothing happened
<James147> Martt: "hwclock; date" << dose the output of that matchup?
<Martt> date matches up but clock doesnìt
<James147> Martt: "kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop"
<Martt> James147: I typed the command you wrote but the desktop got black and nothing more so Iìve got to reboot my PC
<James147> Martt: sorry, that was ment to happen then it should have come back... if that happens again just "alt+f2" and run " plasma-desktop" to start the desktop again
<Martt> James147: ok
<James147> Martt: is the time correct?
<Martt> James147: unfortunately It's not correct
<James147> Martt: "hwclock; date" still match?
<Martt> hwclock doesn't match
<Martt> here it is the output of "sudo hwclock --debug"
<Martt> :
<Martt> hwclock da util-linux 2.19.1
<Martt> Utilizzo di /dev interface to clock.
<Martt> Ultima regolazione della deriva effettuata 0 secondi dopo il 1969
<Martt> Ultima calibrazione effettuata 0 secondi dopo il 1969
<Martt> Il clock hardware è sull'orario sconosciuto
<FloodBotK1> Martt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Martt> Si presuppone che il clock hardware sia mantenuto nell'orario locale.
<James147> Martt: then my guess is your locale is wrong, or hwclock is an hour out
<Martt> James147: but in time settings I set my correct local time
<James147> (hwclock wont nessorly be the current time, the system time is calculated from the hwclock and your locale)
<Danno7> Hi i just started using Kubuntu. I can't seem to change my background image from the Plasma default ( I think that is what it is called) to anything else
<James147> Danno7: what seems to be stopping you from doing so?
<Danno7> well I pick a different one and nothing happens
<James147> Danno7: and you clicked apply?
<Danno7> yep
<Martt> James147: you were right. I just set the correct tine and everthing worked good
<Martt> thanks :)
<Danno7> I  used to get a regular desktop but then I clicked on the little colored dots in the left corner and now I just have this theme
<James147> Danno7: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Danno7> the latest I presume. I just downloaded it yesterday . I did use the alt-cd since I wanted LVM encryption
<Danno7> 11.10 or something like that
<James147> Danno7: hmm, strange :S
<James147> Danno7: might want to check the other desktops/activities to see if thet are changing
<Danno7> I did have that error where kubuntu hangs on upgrading after installing
<Danno7> other desktops?
<James147> Danno7: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu"  to make sure your fully up todate
<Danno7> hmm so a regular apt-get update and upgrade wont work? thats what I did after I came back from the hang
<James147> Danno7: most linux desktop envrioments allow the user to ahve multiple virtual desktops to orgnise their windows "crtl+F#" (where # is 1-8) to switch between them
<Danno7> oh I never use that but let me check
<Danno7> looks the same afaik
<James147> Danno7: hmm, not sure why its doing that, but you can reset plasma-desktop to its default settings by renaming/moving ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*
<James147> (then restart plasma-desktop "killall plasma-desktop && sleep 1 && plasma-desktop")
<Danno7> hmm I tried that update command but it says it cant find kubuntu ...are you sure about that package name?
<James147> kubuntu-desktop sorry :)
<Danno7> ahh
<Danno7> "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version"
<James147> Danno7: thats fine then
<Danno7> I will rename the config..will it generate a new one next time I log in?
<James147> Danno7: when plasma-deskp next starts
<James147> so yes
<Danno7> kk. brb then
<James147> (you can just kill and start plasma-desktop instead of reloggin it you want)
<Danno7> so just confirming, I rename all the ones that start with plasma ?
<James147> Danno7: yes
<James147> (or move them to another directory
<zerdest> hi
<zerdest> slm
<zerdest> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<James147> Hello zerdest
<Danno7> ok so now how do I change my desktop ? Rightclick on the open area doesn't give me an option for that
<Danno7> ?
<James147> Danno7: dose it give "configure desktop" option?
<James147> or Desktop settings"
<Danno7> yes, sorry being stupid
<Danno7> yes it works now
<Danno7> got a lot of errors when I restarted plasma :-\
<James147> Danno7: actual errors or debug output?
<Danno7> reading through it
<James147> kde apps are quite noisy by default
<James147> you can use "kebugdialog" to disable different debug messages
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<James147> Heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi James147
<Danno7> James147: http://pastebin.com/tA1VgYg5
<James147> Danno7: is it running fine?
<Danno7> meh? I think so
<James147> Danno7: then I wouldnt worry about it
<Danno7> hehe. ok
<Danno7> I am a long time Ubuntu user but the unity desktop ...I just couldn't deal with it
<James147> Danno7: seems allot of people cannot... though I do like their task manager :)
<Danno7> not really understanding what this activity manager is suppposed to do?
<James147> Danno7: manages activities... :) now activities are something farily new to kde (so still under heavy development) but are essentially a way of grouping tasks, similar to virtual desktops
<Danno7> oh man, now I get it. I lost this window again...so how do you change between activity windows?
<James147> Danno7: The difference btween them and virtual desktops is that they can not only group windows but also widgets and backgrounds, and there is developemnt on going to make applications aware of them so they can change behaviour dependong on what activity they are in
<James147> also ^^ they can be stoped and started
<Danno7> ok so I click on activity and set up a new workspace with widgits and windows...now how do I get back to my original desktop?
<James147> meta+tab should switch between them, or you can click the cachew (the thing in the corner) and click activities, or you can add the activity widget to the panel
<James147> managment of them isnt the easiest thing to do yet... though there is on going work to improve this (kde 4.8 is ment to improve on it)
<Danno7> oh snap..thats kinda cool
<pawiecki> hi again, any ideas how to play .flv movies in dragon player?
<James147> Danno7: the idea behind it is great, though there is still quite allot of work to be done on them
<Danno7> thanks James. BTW I think thats why I couldn't change my background. I was in activity window..not in a regular desktop space
<Danno7> nevermind. no something was borked because I can change my bg no matter where I am
<James147> Danno7: yeah, and there is no such thing as an activity window and refular desktop space... all desktops are activities (by default all the same activity)
<Danno7> ah. Is there a keyboard shortcut to hid all the widgets?
<James147> why do you want to?
<Danno7> I dunno. I know I can do it on a OS-X just wondering
<James147> Danno7: there is a dash board where you can place widgets, this can be hidden and shown on top of iwndows
<James147> (ctrl+F12 by default I think)
<Danno7> oh. dashboard vs just having it on the activity window background
<James147> (you can also set it so the dashboard displays whats on the background)
<Danno7> hmm. fascinating
<Danno7> this is way more awesome than unity. I am surprised that I have never tried KDE
<Danno7> will conky work on KDE?
<James147> Danno7: why not use the widgets for kde? if the default ones arent good enough there are allot at kde-look.org (you can even download and install them though the add widgets dialog inside kde)
<James147> there are ALLOT of system monitors to chose from :S
<Danno7> hmm, yeah. I guess I am just used to looking at my conky. Kind of like an old pair of shoes
<igoressicus> ??????? ??????? ?????? ???????? ?????
<BarkingFish> igoressicus: Whatever you just typed is completely unintelligible.  I'm sorry, but I am unable to read your message.
<igoressicus> not supported russion codepage
<BarkingFish> ok, you want help? We have a russian channel.
<BarkingFish> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> !ru | igoressicus
<ubottu> igoressicus: please see above
<igoressicus> thks, it first time start irc on my ubuntu system! thks 4 all!
<BluesKaj> hmm his IP shows the ukraine ,  russians still welcome there ..interesting
<lenovo> hellol
<pawiecki> how can you tell by the ip from where he comes?
<dasKreech> BluesKaj, being understood is always welcome regardless of other differences.
<dasKreech> more comfortable to have an enemy/rival you understand than a ally/friend you can't decipherr
<dasKreech> pawiecki, GeoIP
<dasKreech> Blocks of IP addresses are assigned to certain organizations and regions. Depending on which IP you can tell from which city the person is connected
<BluesKaj> dasKreech,  no doubt , but it's still interesting to me.
<dasKreech> hence wonderful ads declaring that you have single girls in $YOUR_CITY just waiting on you to call them
<dasKreech> BluesKaj, Also you can't predict individual responses from official political stances of country leaders
<dasKreech> See GWB
<BluesKaj> dasKreech,  myu IP here is dynamic , so it's interesting to see ads directed at me in cities 700km away . My ISP uses various switches around the province to balance internet traffic
<dasKreech> BluesKaj, Yes that is a partial flaw of the assumptions made
<dasKreech> It's unusual enough these days that the gamble of it being correct is good enough.
<dasKreech> Not like they expect 100% click through rate in any case
<pawiecki> have another problem - how to simply format pendrive in kubuntu? i can't find it. Looked in kde partition manager but can't do it
<pawiecki> and for my simply means with gui :)
<dasKreech> pawiecki, are you using partitionmanager ?
<muntiKubu> pawiecki: am gusessing it doesn't show up in devices?
<muntiKubu> guessing*
<BluesKaj> pawiecki,  did you umount the USB drive before trying to format
<pawiecki> it shows, but i can't make any actions on it
<muntiKubu> pawiecki: select it and then unmount it
<pawiecki> tried both KDE Partition Editor and Partition Manager
<pawiecki> ok unmounted
<djones__> hello, im having trouble getting my bluetooth to work with kubuntu 11.10, i didnt even think the laptop had bluetooth, but i keep seeing "stopping bluetooth" when i reboot, in settings it says no bluetooth device found, ill pastebin dmesg | grep Blue* if anyones intrested, the laptop is a dell inspiron e1705, any help is good, thanks
<djones__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813296/
<dasKreech> djones__, If it doesn't have bluetooth then it doesn't have bluetooth. Bluetooth services are installed by default (even on desktops) if you can't make use if it then remove the bluez service (like I do ;-)
<dasKreech> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<pawiecki> strange. When i unmounted pedrive it was not shown in partition editor. But when i pulled it out and back again it was there and i could format it and do more actions. That's not very intuitive :/
<djones__> dasKreech: is the more useless stuff installed that i could or should get rid of? im still pretty new to all of this
<dasKreech> djones__, Welcome to Linux and KDE then :)
<James147> djones__: you dont `need` to get rid of anything... installed stuff that you dont use wont hurt your system
<dasKreech> djones__, Useless is of course relative. For someone who relies on bluetooth it's not useless at all
<djones__> dasKreech: well if the bluetooth isnt there, the service is pretty useless isnt it?
<dasKreech> djones__, You could perhaps look through /etc/init.d and see if you want the services listed inside there. anything you are not sure about you can ask in here for more details
<James147> djones__: but if you ever do get bluetooth then it will be there... which is why kubuntu has it by default
<dasKreech> djones__, Yes but we know that you don't have bluetooth because you said you didn't I wouldn't start assuming on what you have vs what you don't have and give you a list of things to remove
<James147> djones__: you can disable it if you want... or even uninstall it though it wont make much of a difference if you do or not
<djones__> another thing ive noticed, ive looked up the specs for this laptop, as it was givin to me by a friend, and it says im using a ati x1400 video card, but the specs pages all say either intel onboard card or an nvidia go card, is that something weird with the drivers or perhaps an available option on the laptop
<James147> djones__: lspci | grep VGA    to see which you have
<pawiecki> is there a simpler way to format a usb drive? I have a friend who has kubuntu installed (by me) and formatting a pendrive with partition editor every time won't be easy for him. You know... on windows it's just right click. Even on Ubuntu it's easy
<James147> pawiecki: why do you need to format so often?
<djones__> James147: ok thank you
<pawiecki> i do not. I'm just wondering why is it so complex here
<dasKreech> Not on a KDE box now but I would suspect there is a simpler way. I probably still would use partitionmanager though
<James147> pawiecki: because it is considered a dangrous operation... as it will distroy data (picking the wrong drive could be disgratious)... and there is little need for it to be a convient option as you dont need to do it often
<BluesKaj> djones__,  maybe your laptop has 2 GPUs, and swaps between them to save power and graphics load requirements
<pawiecki> James147: so what to tell my friend then? Just to delete files via Dolphin?
<James147> pawiecki: why not? you could create a simple script to do it if you wanted...
<dasKreech> He's formatting the drive to delete files?
<pawiecki> yup.
<dasKreech> wow I've never heard of that as the preferred option before
<pawiecki> Me too.
<dasKreech> ^A->del is much faster
<James147> dasKreech: windows users do it as its a "right click -> format" for them...
<dasKreech> Sorry
<dasKreech> Ctrl+A to select all files and then press Delete
<dasKreech> James147, It's still faster to select all files and press delete
<pawiecki> James147: yes but tell me what's wrong in that ?
<James147> dasKreech: not with the mouse :)
<djones__> BluesKaj: what would that mean? sorry, like i said before im still pretty new to all of this
<BluesKaj> pawiecki,  maybe your friend should learn a bit more about linux if he's going to use it. Holding his hand at every turn isn't going to help him.
<BluesKaj> djones__,  looks like you have the dual graphics system one for low level graphic requirements which switches to higher level (a diiferent card) when the graphics content requires it .
<dasKreech> pawiecki, Nothing overall wrong with itbut it does wear out the drive needlessly and it's slower in terms of actual time (though as James147 points out not in terms of interaction time)
<dasKreech> djones__, ah that could be possible
<James147> pawiecki: a simple option -> create a service menu called "format" that simply deletes the contents of a folder :D
<djones__> BluesKaj: what does that mean to me? ha ha
<BluesKaj> djones__,  what did the command  lspci | grep VGA that James147 suggested , tell you ?
<pawiecki> windows has the option "fast format" which (as i suppose) just mark files as deleted, but do not format the entire disc. So it's simpler and faster
<djones__> lspci | grep VGA
<djones__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon Mobility X1400
<pawiecki> James147: i like your sense of humor :)
<Torch> pawiecki: fast format on windows will basically do what partitionmanager on KDE does.
<dasKreech> pawiecki, sort of. it dumps the file listing sort of like rewriting the Table of Contents of a book to just say introduction and glossary
<djones__> i do have it connected to my tv also if that makes any difference
<dasKreech> pawiecki, Though it is an option. You can add a right click menu that says format that just deletes all the files and that would work :)
<pawiecki> ok, then how to add it?
<gaetan> hi
<James147> pawiecki: one sec
<BluesKaj> djones__,  pastebin the output from this command , lspci , ...need to look at your devices
<dasKreech> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pawiecki> djones__: maybe check "hardware information"
<djones__> http://pastebin.com/s280yNLP
<dasKreech> pawiecki, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Quick+Usb+Formatter?content=137493
<dasKreech> BluesKaj, see above
<BluesKaj> djones__,  ok ,you have one graphics card, not the dual level setup that i suspected
<djones__> pawiecki: cant find hardware information anywhere, but kinfocenter says nothing at all about my video cards
<djones__> BluesKaj: so then everything is working as it should and i just have a different setup than the one listed on the specs page?
<dasKreech> djones__, Which spec page is this?
<BluesKaj> djones__,  laptop mfgrs are notorious for switching specs without notice , especially graphics chips/gpus
<dasKreech> More noticeably network cards. People care about GPUS
<dasKreech> They will list you a particular network card for your specific machine and ship it with something else completely
<dasKreech> not an issue on Windows but sometimes disaster ensues for other OSes
<djones__> dasKreech: the one on the dell page. http://www.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/global/products/inspn/topics/en/inspn_e1705_sp_overview?c=us&l=en&cs=19
<dasKreech> djones__, what CPU does it have in it?
<dasKreech> It's possible that's not quite the same model
<_dac_> Hi, just trying out new ID name
<djones__> dasKreech: kinfocenter says 2 genuine intel max speed 1733
<pawiecki> djones__: are you sure it's yours model? on the bottom of your laptop there should be full model id
<djones__> pp05xb?
<pawiecki> probably. For example i have a Samsung n210 netbook. But the full model id is: "NP-N210-JB01PL"
<BluesKaj> djones__,  inkinfocenter , check device info>graphical info>opengl
<djones__> BluesKaj: what am i looking for there? there it says the same ati radeon mobility x1400
<_dac_> k,bye
<BluesKaj> djones__,  ok , I wanted to be sure is all , since you pointed us to the dell site I kinda wondered myself why it didn't mention ati in it's specs
<djones__> wish i could find anything at all on google eabout this thing
<dasKreech> djones__, I'll trust kinfocenter on that. It's pretty difficult to misinterpret a Nvidia card for an ATI one
<pawiecki> djones__: but what's the problem with your laptop? only the bluatooth thing?
<pawiecki> bluetooth*
<pawiecki> weird misspell :P
<djones__> pawiecki:  that just had me a little confused, i had a little trouble with loading the wrong wireless driver when i first installed, when i try to watch/rip dvds it looks like garbage, thats really the only problem i still have
<pawiecki> i have desktop pc and i olso had "bluetooth stopped" message while apt-get upgrading
<dasKreech> djones__, how much garbage? as in unwatchable?
<djones__> dasKreech: yeah, sometimes its worse than others, but always bad enough that i cant watch it
<dasKreech> pawiecki, Yes it's small enough in terms of RAM and disk space to throw in
<dasKreech> djones__, And you installed libdvdcss and libdvdread already ?
<dasKreech> Or VLC? :)
<djones__> dasKreech: vlc yes, doesnt that download all the libs by default?
<pawiecki> dasKreech: what's small enough? Sry i'm a bit tired :)
<dasKreech> Sort of. VLC is self contained So vlc should have all the libs but unlikely that others can use it
<djones__> pawiecki: i think hes refering to the bluetooth stuff
<dasKreech> pawiecki, Bluetooth service
<dasKreech> James147, Going to be here for a while?
<djones__> dasKreech: vlc does a better job of playing them, i can at least tell what its trying to be, but still unwatchable
<James147> dasKreech: probally
<pawiecki> ah ok. But i have no bluetooth device :)
<BarkingFish> djones__: it sounds to me that you need some of the packages from our restricted repository and the kubuntu-restricted-extras too
<BarkingFish> Does you DVD look like lots of multicolored squares spread all over the screen like a psychedelic chess board?
<BarkingFish> *your
<dasKreech> James147,  if I vanish can you help pawiecki with http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Quick+Usb+Formatter?content=137493
<dasKreech> !dvd
<BarkingFish> it's possible you're missing decoding software & stuff for dvds
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<James147> dasKreech: what problem is he having?
<dasKreech> could also be your computer is somehow not fast enough to decode the DVD though that's unlikely
<dasKreech> James147, right click -> format. That should give USB devices a format option when you put them in the computer
<dasKreech> Hooray device manager
<pawiecki> dasKreech: i'll delete files instead of formatting drive, so there's no help needed :)
<James147> dasKreech: yeah, but what problem with that software?
<dasKreech> pawiecki, Oh I'm sure that you will adapt but in case your friend has hard wired format routines in his blood/hand
<dasKreech> James147, requires some compilation. It should be simple enough based on the instructions but in case....
<djones__> BarkingFish:  no, it will be kinda clear and then go crazy with lines through the picture, and it wil go all one color or all squares of one color
<BarkingFish> yeah, that sounds like you're missing a decoder.
<BarkingFish> Follow what dasKreech posted above about commercial DVD and try again, but it strikes me it could also be copy protection if you already have these stuff
<pawiecki> ahh i love kde, but why this love need to by so hard :/ it's so damn buggy
<pawiecki> be*
<pawiecki> i can't even open muon software center - crashing every time
<pawiecki> Details: muon-installer PID: 5973 Signal Segmentation fault (11)
<djones__> the lib from that link was already installed, i reset the region code now for a reboot, ill be back in a second
<James147> pawiecki: technically muon isnt part of kde, its written using kdelibs. And muon crashing seems to be fairly common of late... you can always use apt-get on the command line or install an alternitive packagemanager
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna, ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<pawiecki> James147: which do you propose?
<dasKreech> muon-installer has known crashes on start?
 * James147 tends to use command line for upgrading ^^ 
<JontheEchidna> yeah, an upgrade to something else started to make it crash suddenly last week
<James147> but kpackagekit was the packagemanager in previous versions
<pawiecki> is it in kubuntu 11.10?
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna, Known quantity? or need more feedback to track it down?
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291262
<James147> pawiecki: as far as I know its still in the repos,
<ubottu> KDE bug 291262 in installer "Logitheque Muon issue" [Crash,Closed: downstream]
<djones__> no good, still all screwy
<pawiecki> is kde 4.8 usable?
<dasKreech> pawiecki, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291262#c117
<ubottu> KDE bug 291262 in installer "Logitheque Muon issue" [Crash,Closed: downstream]
<dasKreech> Workaround till the new fix hits repos
<pawiecki> ok i'm trying this
<BentFranklin> KDE's Remote Desktop Sharing invitation window comes up whenever I log in.  It's not in Autostart or any .rc file I can find.  Where else could this be loading from?
<pawiecki> it worked
<dasKreech> pawiecki, Whoot :)
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: My 'git' version you helped me compile (Version 1.2.0 "Caustic Carrionite") has no issues that I am aware of (on Kubuntu 11.10 w/KDE 4.7.4)
<pawiecki> dasKreech: the workaround worked, but it seems i eed to run muon package manager everytime to run muon software center
<pawiecki> need*
<dasKreech> pawiecki, I'm not aware of the details of the problem. I just skimmed the bug report
<dasKreech> Workarounds are not expected to be perfect. Just to get the job done while a proper fix is distributed
<pawiecki> but what i don't understand is why they release Kubuntu as a "stable" system, and things like that happens
<dasKreech> pawiecki, :-) Perhaps you would like to jump on the unstable system and use that ? ;-)
<dasKreech> There are levels of stability
<pawiecki> if it's better, then why not
<dasKreech> You can for instance only use LTS which is more stable than a normal release
<dasKreech> or you can use debian stable which is much more stable than an LTS release
<Snowhog> pawiecki: Kubuntu is a stable system -- for a vast number of users. Hardware and video drivers are the 'variables' that cannot be fully programmed for.
<dasKreech> Redhat can possibly be argued to be more stable than Debian
<pawiecki> sry dc
<dasKreech> However each addition of stability means that something needs to be removed
<pawiecki> levels... ok but for me stable doesn't mean throwing crashes at the user, right after a fresh install
<dasKreech> Either the number of packages or the timing of when you get the packages
<dasKreech> pawiecki, True. Somethings can't be avoided based on resources though.
<James147> pawiecki: the problem isnt so simple... my vm of kubuntu still hasnt seen this issue so it dosnt affect everyone
<dasKreech> A basix problem is that no one wants to test the "unstable" versions but then everyone wants things to be tested when the time comes to release them
<pawiecki> that's why i think the release schedule is bad
<dasKreech> pawiecki, then use the LTS or Debian releases
<dasKreech> or CentOS/Redhat
<dasKreech> those are multi year releases so somewhere between one to five years in between each release
<pawiecki> i can test unstable kubuntu
<James147> pawiecki: that will just crash/break more often
<James147> but if you want you can upgrade to it
<dasKreech> Yes but then you can say what's the issues you are having and it should work better for your mix of packages and hardware faster
<pawiecki> and it still won't improove the end product, because it's broken by design. I mean 6 month to make stable system is not the best idea :)
<dasKreech> and as a bonus other people shouldn't get the exact same crash out of the box on a fresh install
<dasKreech> pawiecki, You are going on the consideration that they are starting from scratch every single time. They are not
<pawiecki> i know they are not
<pawiecki> but that's still a bad idea
<dasKreech> pawiecki, How long should it take?
<pawiecki> in my opinion?
<pawiecki> it should be released when ready
<James147> pawiecki: ha, then it will never be realesed
<pawiecki> no
<James147> pawiecki: yes... if you dont realse people wont test it, if people dont test it you can fix it if you cannot fix it you cannot relase it
<James147> you cannot fir it ^^
<pawiecki> there are always goals for the release right?
<James147> pawiecki: yeah, ubuntu's tends to be to update to the latest packages... which change by the time they want to realse
<pawiecki> like the new version of kde, new version of amarok, kernel and so on (just an example)
<dasKreech> pawiecki, that's what made Debian have 6 years in between releases :)
<dasKreech> pawiecki, Ahhh what you want is a rolling release distro
<pawiecki> close :)
<pawiecki> it's not perfect, but in my opinion the best way to go
<dasKreech> if computing was perfect then this room wouldn't exist and we wouldn't have met :)
<James147> pawiecki: then ubuntu isnt for you, have you tried archlinux or chakra?
<pawiecki> but i like ubuntu
<pawiecki> and like kde
<James147> other distros package kde ^^ charkra is one
<pawiecki> probably i would like mangeia but i prefer deb's over rpm's
<pawiecki> and i can't live without them ;)
<dasKreech> pawiecki, well part of ubuntu is having a time based release. It's how the system operates. As said you can use a LTS release
<dasKreech> which is an upgrade every two years
 * James147 notes charkra dosnt use debs or rpms ^^
<pawiecki> but LTS is not up to date
<pawiecki> i mean apps
<pawiecki> or did they fixed this?
<James147> pawiecki: so your argument is that kubuntu dosnt take enough time to test before relaseing, but you also want the latest packages avaible?
<pawiecki> packages like Firefox, Libreoffice, vlc... yes
<James147> what about muon, amarok, samba?
<dasKreech> pawiecki, that's my point. If you are stable then you are giving up something. Either the number of applications or the timeliness of them
<pawiecki> well maybe i'm to used to windows model, when you have up to date apps which doesn't affect system
<James147> pawiecki: problem is there isnt really that distinction in linux
<dasKreech> pawiecki, Well a) Linux isn't Windows and b) You are probably wrong about the applications being up to date
<pawiecki> why wrong?
<dasKreech> You make assumptions as to what is new. In Linux you can actually watch and see the development and participate
<dasKreech> Something that takes two years to build on Linux feels like it's taking forever to be stable even though it's new
<dasKreech> On Windows you can have something take three years but because you can't see it and it's entirely closed off you don't consider it
<dasKreech> The latest version of Skype is six though if you follow the blog posts you know they are already running skype 8 internally
<pawiecki> dasKreech: didn't i mention firefox and libreoffice?
<dasKreech> so you are two versions out of date
<pawiecki> they're both open even on windows
<James147> pawiecki: they are also two verylarge projects... not all open source software has their man power
<dasKreech> which brings me  to the second aspect :) Linux is not Windows
<pawiecki> and that's a good thing
<dasKreech> on Windows a application ships with all of it's depends and libraries coupled with it. On Linux it depends on what the system has installed.
<dasKreech> so if gtk isn't up to snuff then it doesn't make sense to upgrade firefox. Or perhaps the other way around
<Snowhog> pawiecki: There is no such thing as an operating system that is "error free".
<James147> ^^ generally, you can do both (though it uses more space an dmemory)
<dasKreech> something could be upgraded and patched so much that it makes another package behave in ways unexpected
<dasKreech> so for example if you track the number of packages which use libc upgrading that one package means that an enormous testing regime must kick offf
<dasKreech> so you then have to choose. Either you have a very stable set of applications which have been very throughly tested (debianstable/Redhat)
<dasKreech> Some inbetween where you have newer packages that work most of the time for most of the people but has some corner cases that can't be taken into account right now (Ubuntu/Fedora)
<dasKreech> or crazy new packages that stream from a developers keyboard to your computer but have no stability concerns and no testing (debian sid/LFS)
<dasKreech> You can't have brand spanking new things and perfect stability because what's considered new in windows is horribly old in most Linux considerations and on Windows you ship with a self contained system for each application whereas you are moving into a neighbourhood and trying to integrate on Linux
<pawiecki> ahh i didn't wanted to make this linux vs windows. I know Kubuntu depends on many packages and every single one of them can broke something.
<dasKreech> pawiecki, I understand. Just saying that what's considered up to date is not the same based on visibility
<dasKreech> If you can't abide any crashes then having things work is probably of the utmost importance so choose your compilation of packages that optimize for that
<dasKreech> if you are a feature hunter then you want newer things but you have to accept that some of them will be incomplete and may sometimes change how things work until more feedback is cycled through but you would optimize your packages to be much newer with more features
<dasKreech> Kubuntu is somewhere in the middle. you can choose if you want to err on either side
<Timurator> Hi all
<BentFranklin> Unfortunately, or fortunately, depending on how you view it, I find the best way to go is have Windows for some things (usually front end) and Linux for others (back end stuff like rsync, mysql, etc).
<dasKreech> hi Timurator
<dasKreech> BentFranklin, depends on what you optimzing for of course :)
<BentFranklin> Well, I'm optimizing for BentFranklin.
<dasKreech> pawiecki, as an example some people will update to the RC of the new version of Kubuntu to get in early. Others will wait till a month after the new release comes out before upgrading so that day one discovered crashes will be patched out.
<dasKreech> BentFranklin, Perfectly alright :) that's the point of FOSS. Here is your Key and kite. Straightened out I'm afraid
<dasKreech> pawiecki, so if you like you can simply wait a week after an update is released to install it to see if it causes issues. (I have 148 waiting updates on my computer)
<pawiecki> dasKreech: i know, myself i once testet ubuntu 11.04 beta, but the problem is - after release it was still of beta, or even alpha  quality
<pawiecki> tested* grr
<dasKreech> pawiecki, Which could then prompt you to stay on 10.10 :-) it worked for you for 6 months another month won't kill you
<pawiecki> that's the main problem
<Timurator> Can anyone please tell me how to customize a kde4.7 desktop for rollout to 50 users. We need to set wallpaper. have some custom widgets on the desktop etc.
<pawiecki> no it won't kill me, but why then i can't have the newest firefox on 10.10?
<dasKreech> Timurator, look into kiosk
<dasKreech> pawiecki, PPA
<pawiecki> PPA is a workaround, not solution in my opinion
<Timurator> thanks, will do
<pawiecki> but ok, let it be PPA
<pawiecki> what if i still have for example kubuntu 8.04?
<pawiecki> it worked for me and didn't wanted to upgrade
<pawiecki> is there a PPA for it? :)
<James147> pawiecki: the problem with picking and chosing what application you want to upgrade is then conflicting librarys....
<dasKreech> pawiecki, Yes:)
<pawiecki> ok, think i need an LTS then :)
<James147> pawiecki: if you want to upgrade firefox to the latest on 8.04, it requrires a newer version of lib X, however application B wants an olver version of lib X to work and so breaks, the solution? upgrade applivation B, but what about C? or D?
<pawiecki> James147: so it's better to just upgrade the system
<James147> pawiecki: but then that leads to less tested software.... there is no end to this agrument...
<dasKreech> James147, Well you could make a PPA for yourself that packages the entire thing into a chroot then points your /bin firefox to that
<dasKreech> It would take a little work but you can do it
<James147> dasKreech: yey, new distro for every package :D
<dasKreech> James147, If you like  :)
<pawiecki> hehe
 * James147 prefires linux bundles like chakra dose http://chakra-linux.org/bundles.html
<pawiecki> ok let's change topic a bit. Have you tried 12.04?
<James147> ^^ which is basically taht
<BluesKaj> pawiecki,  12.04 LTS isn't scheduled for release until Apr 26th. Not in month.
<BluesKaj> one month
<James147> kde 4.8 however is due this week :D
<dasKreech> \o/
<pawiecki> yes but you can upgrade to test it
<BluesKaj> already using it , but I'm lready on 12.04 , it's the default
<James147> pawiecki: my system will upgrade when its realse anyway... and my laptop is currently testing it :)
<BluesKaj> 4.7.97
<pawiecki> James147: how is it working?
<James147> great on my laptop which is running arch ^^
<James147> BluesKaj: hows it on kubuntu?
<csgeek> I'm trying to setup a second monitor using Kubuntu.  I used to be able to choose how the monitors are displayed (ie. position of monitor..) right now I can't seem to do anything but clone my primary monitor....
<csgeek> do I need some twinview KDE module or xinemera?
<James147> csgeek: what graphics card?
<csgeek> intel...   primary display is laptop , with an extrernal vga monitor... one sec i'll get you specifics
<pawiecki> worth testing? kubuntu is now my secondary OS so i could try it
<csgeek> lspci:  Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<BluesKaj> so far so good this last 3 weel=ks or so. James147 . We did have a kernel panic login problem and the libreoffice upgrade blocked any other upgrades due to broken dependencies then as well, a few weeks back
<BluesKaj> but that' really not a kde issue
<James147> csgeek: then you should beable to chage the settings in System settings > display and monitor >  size and orientation... and change position to not be "clone of"
<BluesKaj> kde seems quite fine , aamof , better than the resizing issues with 4.7.3/4
<csgeek> James147: I was able to 'till a few days...
<James147> hmm
<csgeek> hold on...
<csgeek> the "Clone Of" is grayed out
<csgeek> all I can change is the Orientation
<pawiecki> like gay or strait?
<pawiecki> sry :P
<djones__> csgeek: is the unify outputs box checked?
<csgeek> djones__:  sorry.... I'm going to go back and hibernate again.. thanks for finding my silliness
<Snowhog> pawiecki: [01-22-2012@10:30:53] <pawiecki> no it won't kill me, but why then i can't have the newest firefox on 10.10?  For the same reason that you can't install Windows 7 applications in Windows 98.
<dasKreech> Snowhog, Except that he can
<dasKreech> (Not Windows 7 applications in Windows 98 that would mean you have choice)
<Snowhog> dasKreech: Well, not all. The point being made is that 'newer' versions depend on other supporting apps/libraries, that in an older version of Kubuntu, aren't there, or are not new enough.
<datruth> is theree a winscp version of for kubuntu?
<dasKreech> Snowhog, Yes but you can chroot those and still install insanely newer applications as long as they have kernel support
<pawiecki> well if not all, then most of win vista, xp and 98 apps will run in 7
<dasKreech> datruth, perhaps you could say what features you want
<Snowhog> dasKreech: But only if the other dependencies can be met, as was pointed out.
<dasKreech> pawiecki, that wasn't what you were talking about :) you wanted newer stuff on older versions
<James147> datruth: wellm there is scp :) or rsync.. or is you want a gui just use dolphin
<dasKreech> Snowhog, Which for the most part they can as long as there is kernel support
<Snowhog> pawiecki: Older Windows apps run in newer versions of Windows, but not necessarily the other way round.
<pawiecki> yes but i referred to Snowhog
<datruth> ahh okay yeah just wanted a gui
<djones__> how can i make the screen saver go away while vlc is in full screen?
<James147> datruth: dolphin then ^^ it can talk most filetransfer protocalls (sftp, fish, ftp...)
<datruth> gotcha
<pawiecki> and sry for my english i don't use it much
<djones__> or maybe even just on the screen that that doesnt have full screen vlc on it
<James147> datruth: just enter <protocal>://<address>/<path>  ie "sftp://192.168.1.1/home"
 * datruth is happy he can wake his computer up from sleep mode now
<datruth> James147: ahh ok cool thx
<James147> datruth: you can even add them to the places panel if you vist them allot
<datruth> ahh awesome
<dasKreech> datruth, Filezilla is a good winscp replacement or use sftp:// in dolphin
<datruth> oh wow
<datruth> didn't know filezilla did that
<datruth> i'll play with that
<James147> ^^ any reason not to use the already installed dolphin?
<pawiecki> James147: because Filezilla has this sexy "zilla" in it ;)
<pawiecki> ...and Dolphin doesn't
<Orcris_> Is there any way to hide a system tray icon in Kubuntu?
<Orcris_> Neve mind. I found it.
<krise> Hi, can anybody tell me how turn on shuffle on amarok
<James147> krise: at the bottom of the playlist click the button at the end turn on random
<James147> (on amarok 2.5.0 at least, though I think the button has always been in that area)
<krise> Thanks James147, got it
<jonah> hi does anyone know how to get the channel list up in quassel, surely there's a gui for it and not just command?
<Snowhog> jonah: Don't believe so. Nothing in Quassel's configuration settings has anything for a channel list.
<jonah> Snowhog, that's bizarre, how do you look for a new channel to ask for help for something in?
<jonah> Snowhog: found it, you righ-click on the server name on the left and press show channel list!!
<Snowhog> jonah: Hey. Cool. Thanks.
#kubuntu 2013-01-14
<dbrom> hello all... have a quick question. Just learned about the new Java virus and wondering where I can go to read up on new expolites that have been made public
<Torch> https://secunia.com/advisories/51820/
<harris> when i double click a .docx file how do i make it open in my ms office 2007 word running in wine
<UberDuper> Still can't get this machine to not lock after blanking the screens.
<ObsequiousNewt> Hey, I'm back; remember me?
<ObsequiousNewt> The guy who bricked his partition?
<ObsequiousNewt> Well, gpart finished running, and it came up with nothing.
<ObsequiousNewt> It didn't find *any* possible partitions.
<hdevalence> I keep crashing X when snapping windows (backtrace at the end of http://paste.kde.org/646160/); should I assume it's just an issue with AMD's drivers?
<nascentmind> Hi. My fonts don't look that great. I have some different lighter colors at the edge of my fonts. I have turned off sub pixel rendering. Is that the cause.
<Wizard> nascentmind: Yes.
<nascentmind> Wizard, After an update even with sub pixel rendering enabled it looked bad.
<nascentmind> Wizard, somehow the fonts look smaller in the browser and sometimes it looks fine.
<ikar> hi! can someone help me? i don't see any wireless in the list.
<BillyZane|2> hello!
<BillyZane|2> got a question.... I tried to update my video card drivers on gnome (GTX 660) and it was a huge failure, i had to remove them
<BillyZane|2> right now i'm on kubuntu and i opened up "additional drivers" utility. it found 3 different types of nvidia drivers for me to install. Now my fear is that if i try installing them, it will cause a system instability like last time. should this happen, how would i remove these drivers using  terminal?
<lordievader> BillyZane|2: By using the same jockey, but then the text version: jockey-text -d <DRIVER>, you can find the driver name by running: jockey-text =l
<BillyZane|2> hmm
<BillyZane|2> please forgive me but i am very new
<BillyZane|2> so...
<BillyZane|2> i don't see anything that says jockey on the additional drivers utility
<BillyZane|2> however, i could install these drivers using the jockey-text command? what is jockey-text?
<BillyZane|2> (i try to learn as i go along)
<lordievader> BillyZane|2: Ah, jockey-text is the same as the Additional Drivers tool, just that the text-version is made for the terminal.
<lordievader> BillyZane|2: So if the driver throws up a black-screen and you need to recover through the terminal you can do so using the same jockey.
<BillyZane|2> oh, cool
<BillyZane|2> can you tell me the command for removing the driver, in case i experience a problem?
<lordievader> BillyZane|2: It's the "jockey-text -d <DRIVER>" to find the name of the driver use: "jockey-text -l"
<BillyZane|2> is there a text based driver search feature?
<BillyZane|2> so i can find the exact name of the driver
<lordievader> BillyZane|2: Second command, the "jockey-text -l"
<BillyZane|2> ohhh right
<BillyZane|2> so -l searchers, -d downloads
<BillyZane|2> does -r remove?
<lordievader> BillyZane|2: -d
<BillyZane|2> then how do you install?
<lordievader> BillyZane|2: -e, for the full explanation see: "jockey-text --help" or "man jockey-text"
<BillyZane|2> ok
<BillyZane|2> thank you
<lordievader> BillyZane|2: No problem.
<taoufik> salam , je suis taoufik et j'aimerais bien que-si c'est possible- vous m'aidez a trouver une aplication pour aprendre l'allemend sur KDE
<lordievader> !french | taoufik
<ubottu> taoufik: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<da> Jasmien
<BillyZane|2> hello
<BillyZane|2> i am very new to kubuntu
<BillyZane|2> how do i activate resource monitor?
<BillyZane|2> i know there's a program that does it...
<bazhang> BillyZane|2, you switched to kde?
<BillyZane|2> yup
<hateball> BillyZane|2: do you mean process monitor?
<BillyZane|2> it was there on gnome
<BillyZane|2> yeah!
<BillyZane|2> that's the stuff
<hateball> BillyZane|2: ctrl+esc
<bazhang> BillyZane|2, why are you crossposting in #ubuntu
<BillyZane|2> whoaaa
<BillyZane|2> umm
<BillyZane|2> because i am multiasking
<bazhang> !crosspost | BillyZane|2
<ubottu> BillyZane|2: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<BillyZane|2> is it cross posting if i ask a different question?
<BillyZane|2> hateball: can i not run process monitor on KDE?
<BillyZane|2> am i forced to use system activity? because there's no cool graph
<hateball> I'm not sure what process monitor is
<bazhang> htop
<hateball> There's various plasmoids if you want a CPU graph or something on your plasma desktop
<BillyZane|2> sweet
<BillyZane|2> what's a good one?
<hateball> Whatever you like, I suppose
 * hateball does not use such things
<BillyZane|2> ooo
<BillyZane|2> are they called plasmoids?
<BillyZane|2> i'm going to sleep
<BillyZane|2> thanks for the info
<BillyZane|2> sorry for being a crossposting
<BillyZane|2> dude
<hateball> BillyZane|2: the "widgets" you can add are plasmoids, yes
<rawon> hello
<rawon> mm hope some of you can help me
<rawon> i've tried to install kubuntu on my netbook
<rawon> the install went well but after restart kubuntu won't starts
<rawon> is it possible that kubuntu can't handle my netbook?
<DarthFrog> rawon:  You'll have to give more specific detail than "won't start".
<rawon> well it is on terminal mode
<rawon> no graphics desktop
<rawon> can log in
<DarthFrog> Then read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why X isn't starting.  Kubuntu is running, X isn't, by the sounds of things.
<rawon> tried to switch with ctrl+alt+f7 to desktop mode
<rawon> but nothing happens
<DarthFrog> Won't do anything if X isn't running.
<DarthFrog> Then read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why X isn't starting.  Kubuntu is running, X isn't, by the sounds of things.
<DarthFrog> There's where your answer is.
<rawon> oh thank you
<rawon> but
<rawon> can't understand that the installer works fine
<rawon> than it's not boot corrlectly
<DarthFrog> the installer was probably using the VESA drivers.
<rawon> I see
<DarthFrog> rawon:  Please separate in your mind the graphical desktop (i.e. X) and the operating system itself.
<DarthFrog> If you can log in to a virtual terminal, the OS is running fine.
<rawon> btw i'm really a beginner...
<DarthFrog> X is only one process that the OS runs.  A complicated process but only one process.
<DarthFrog> Yes, I can tell that.   Nothing wrong in that.
<DarthFrog> What video card do you have?
<rawon> well it's a Intel Grapics Media Accelerator 3600
<rawon> Intel atom cpu
<rawon> 1gb ddr3 ram
<DarthFrog> OK, I'm of no use to you with that video card, sorry.
<rawon> i guess my graphics card can
<rawon> is the problem
<rawon> yes it's crap
<DarthFrog> From the command line, now that you are logged in, run this command: startx
<rawon> um i deleted it to try ubuntu 9.04 netbook edition
<rawon> downloading it at the moment
<DarthFrog> 9.04?  Too old.
<rawon> should i reinstall kubuntu 12?
<DarthFrog> Which one?  12.04 or 12.10?
<rawon> 12.10
<DarthFrog> the oldest version you should consider installing is 10.04.
<DarthFrog> Well, since you had troubles with 12.10, I'd suggest trying 12.04.  It's a LTS release (Long Term Support), which means, amongst other things, that it's a good version for a newbie.
<DarthFrog> LTS has 3 years support guaranteed on the desktop.
<rawon> sounds good
<DarthFrog> Non-LTS versions (such as 12.10) can break things. :-)
<DarthFrog> LTS versions strive for stability.
<rawon> now I know the difference :)
<rawon> thank you:)
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<bazhang> 12.04 LTS is five years for both
<DarthFrog> Have fun!  Linux is great fun.   :-)
<rawon> downloading the kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<rawon> hope it will boot up
<rawon> linux is fun:) I really want to try it
<DarthFrog> it will boot.  No guarantee that you won't run into the same video problem.  If you do, come back here and ask for help.  Be sure to mention that you can log in at a virtual terminal and that you're not getting a graphical login prompt. that's essential information.
<rawon> thank you so much for your help!
<DarthFrog> you're welcome.
 * rawon bow before DarthFrog 
<DarthFrog> LOL!
<rawon> :D
<mr-rich> Anybody have problems updating Oracle Java 7 on 12.04?
<rawon> DarthFrog
<rawon> u rock, it's working
<DarthFrog> rawon:  I'm very glad to hear it.  Good for you.
<DarthFrog> rawon:  Make sure you allow the update tool to update the system.
<Torch> mr-rich: just ran the updater package from the ppa without trouble, it appears
<newlinux> Hi all
<newlinux> may I ask for a help in ubuntu server
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu-server would be a better place
<newlinux> hii
<BluesKaj> bbl
<theodore_> Salut tout le monde !
<vbgunz>  Anyone know how to permanently accept/deny friend request in Telepathy on KDE 4.9.97?
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: all of them who get accepted don't pop up again
<shadeslayer> but 'Deny' doesn't really deny
<shadeslayer> I have a patch rotting on Review Board for that :P
<shadeslayer> 'Deny' actually triggers what you would call 'Later'
<shadeslayer> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/107012/diff/#index_header
<vbgunz> shadeslayer so accepting then deleting or something might work?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> that should work
<shadeslayer> but, it depends on a couple of other things :P
<shadeslayer> for eg how does the IM server handle this?
<shadeslayer> does the roster for the person who sent the request also get updated?
<shadeslayer> at times servers only implement Blocking and not removing
<shadeslayer> so it's a hit and miss at times
<shadeslayer> it's a really really crappy bug .. one which requires some design decisions as well
<shadeslayer> for eg. should we show all options? Accept/Block/Later/Deny
<shadeslayer> or is that just too many options
<shadeslayer> what happens when the server doesn't support one of those?
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: thanks for the info, I had to go pick up my son
<shadeslayer> sure np :)
<vbgunz> sorry about not responding
<shadeslayer> not an issue :)
<vbgunz> it is a sucky bug to always see the same contacts... lately, not sure which service it is, but I keep getting contact request from sources which I know for a fact are spam
<vbgunz> I just accepted a request though that I do indeed wish to keep as a legitimate contact
#kubuntu 2013-01-15
<doughball> When I open an application, the application's icon appears next to my mouse and a place holder window appears in the task manager; how or where can I disable/modify that behavior?
<skreech__> doughball: launch notification ?
<doughball> skreech__: thanks, let me try and find it
<skreech__> doughball: alt+f2 -> launch
<doughball> skreech__: Ah ha, `launch feedback`, in `application and system notifications`.
<skreech__> Yeah that works too :)
<doughball> I wonder if it is possible to disable that effect for only certain applications?
<skreech__> I'm going to off the top of my head say no. Then be proven wrong somehow
<skreech__> But really I don't think you can. What's the use case for that?
<doughball> I setup a custom keyboard event to pause a wine media player via command line, but the Launch Feedback effects also activate, despite no windows actually opening
<skreech__> Oh that's kinda annoying
<skreech__> I would guess it's passing somethign on to wine so yeah I can see that triggering a new application
<doughball> really, disabling the taskbar notification will work, because the python editor idle wouldn't dismiss the notification when it created its window
<doughball> *in addition, i mean. It will solve two problems
<OpenSorce> OMFG!! What process causes screen blanking?!? I not only want to stop it I *may* apt-get remove it
<OpenSorce> I am running TWO screensaver inhibitors, I run xset with the -dpms s off and s noblank options and it STILL blanks my screen every 5 minutes
<doughball> OpenSorce: try checking `Display and Monitor` > `Screen Saver`, and `Power Managerment` > `Energy Saving` > `Screen Energy Saving` options within the main System Settings window
<Scunizi_> knotify4 is eating my ram.. it's at 3 gigs and climbing.. why?
<Scunizi_> Could it be something in kdenlive that's triggered it?
<skreech__> Could be the monitor has it built in
<skreech__> No pixel change instruction in Xtime period? Power save!
<skreech__> though that does sound stupid
<OpenSorce> doughball, did all that first. I also have Unity installed, I guess it could be something in there
<kairos> All tabs but VPN are grayed out in Networking settings?
<sbivol> kairos: what does nm-tool output?
<burdickjp> I am running kubuntu active raring on a tablet.  The on screen keyboard does not come up for any input boxes, including the login screen.  Is this a known issue?  Is there a known solution?
<Tm_T> burdickjp: Raring isn't supported (yet), but you can discuss the incoming release on #ubuntu+1
<Kottizen> Hi. I've added the microblogging plasmoid to my desktop and connected it to Twitter, but it doesn't look like it's really working. What should I do? http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-dt6590
<Tm_T> Kottizen: I have seen it working in time to time, try relogging to desktop?
<Tm_T> so log out, log in (silly, I know)
<Kottizen> Tm_T: ok, I've tried that now, unfortunately it made no difference
<Kottizen> Tm_T: do you know if I perhaps have to grand access somehow via twitter.com?
<Kottizen> grant*
<Tm_T> Kottizen: I don't recall, sorry, have you tried asking in #kde?
<Kottizen> Tm_T: I made a topic on forum.kde.org instead, I have better experiences when it comes to actually getting replies there :) thanks!
<Vilex> my updatemanager ask me update and when i try update it says somthing update-sun-jre cant update? Anyone same problem?
<tasslehoff> I'm an avid xmonad user playing with kde. Is there an application/plugin that can give me similar control over window placement/size with keyboard shortcuts?
<Vilex> i thing my problem solved when i manualy update oracle java is that right?
<Vilex> then i have other more bigger problem my kubuntu start crash and always not load up when i start computer. I thing my hard drive is going break up?
<TheOneRing> hey just installed kubuntu 12.10 on my tablet, and then installed the kubuntu-active package, which packages do I have to install to make the whole thing work?
<TheOneRing> and is there a plasma-active 3 ppa?
<gdr> hi guys. I woke up today, Booted my computer and found out that lower case "B" letter doesn't work on my keyBoard anymore. It's kde-only, it works when I do ctrl-alt-f1 (and, strangely, in psi). I didn't change any kB-related settings, it must have Been some recent update...
<Tm_T> TheOneRing: AFAIK kubuntu-active is enough, for latter I do not know
<sbivol_> gdr: I saw that in a 13.04 virtual machine
<Tm_T> gdr: on which release you are on?
<sbivol_> gdr: but it was a server install, without KDE, so it is not related to KDE
<gdr> it's 12.04 - and it works in the console
<gdr> By console i mean real console, not konsole/xterm
<sbivol_> gdr: the cause in my case was that the filesystem was severely damaged (a clone from a failed USB drive) and many system files were simply missing
<gdr> sBivol: no fs related errors in kern.log
<sbivol_> gdr: I'd still advise to do a fsck from a liveCD, or even a „badblocks -n /dev/sda”
<gdr> well, good idea. and i just realized it could Be Broken ecryptfs in my home directory too
<sbivol_> gdr: having your home dir messed up wouldn't break the keyboard, but you never know :)
<gdr> well if a keymap is damaged anything could happen
<gdr> ok, thank you for your help, I'll  reBooting then
<sbivol_> gdr: hmmm... that is true. then you could simply create another user to test that
<TheOneRing> Tm_T: hm still missing the virtual keyboard
<yongha> So if we install something, where is the source located in the tree? For example, valgrind or tf
<yongha> I guess the better question would be, does the source come with the package or do I have to get it individually for each one I want to look at?
<gdr> sbivol_: i fixed the "b" problem. it looks like it wasn't kde but psi+ - it only happened when psi+ was running, and I have it autostarted. Thank you anyway.
<puneet> hi...is there any way that I could share my netconnect internet on my android phone ?
<puneet> like the way I do using hotspot on windows
<puneet> I looked in some forums but couldn't find a good answer
<Tm_T> puneet: you want to share network connection from a phone via wlan?
<puneet> no I want to share network connection from my laptop so that I could use net on phone
<puneet> Tm_T: ^
<Tm_T> ah, that way
<puneet> is there any way that I could do reverse tethering on android?
<puneet> or any other way, I even tried creating a wireless shared network...but its not working
<Tm_T> puneet: how it is not working? (:
<puneet> Tm_T: its stuck on configuring interface
<puneet> I am not able to connect with it
<yongha> Tm_T: if that question comes back around I also am unable to have my system join the wifi provided when my phone is running as a portable hotspot, though it joins other networks without problems. I had to USB tether it once and then it connected fine thereafter
<Tm_T> I quickly tested if I could create shared wifi on Kubuntu but it doesn't seem to work except as ad-hoc
<yongha> ah so maybe it is an infrasturcture connection issue?
<yongha> wait, that isn't right, infrastructure*
<Xavi92> Hello everyone. Maverick Meerkat repository servers seem to be offline, so I've switched to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Xavi92> The problem is that now I have around 533 updates to download. Should I download them? I'm afraid of crashing the system if something happens
<Xavi92> Distro upgrade isn't an option to consider either
<kotTon_kaNdiy> depends on what the updates are for
<Xavi92> They're for... almost every single program I've installed so far lol
<Xavi92> Including all or most libraries as well
<Xavi92> Even the kernel needs to be updated too
<ovidiu-florin> Hello World, I tried to run a program in konsole like this: /usr/bin/konsole --nofork -e test2_AllInOne
<ovidiu-florin> and I got this:/usr/bin/konsole: error while loading shared libraries: libattica.so.0.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ovidiu-florin> any ideeas?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: does konsole --nofork work?
<sbivol> maybe your program (test2_AllInOne) needs libattica
<olafw> ovidiu-florin: is libattica0.4 installed?
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: no it doesn't need that library
<ovidiu-florin> maybe konsole needs it to use that function
<ovidiu-florin> where can I find that library?
<ovidiu-florin> what package>?
<olafw> ldd /usr/bin/konsole | grep attica
<olafw>         libattica.so.0.4 => /usr/lib/libattica.so.0.4 (0x00007fc296eb3000)
<sbivol> konsole doesn't depend on libattica
<olafw> the package appears to be libattica0.4
<sbivol> olafw: you are right... I wonder what does konsole do with that library...
<olafw> it is actualy dependency of kde
<olafw> part of QT infrastructure it appears
<ovidiu-florin> I'll install it as soont as the update finishes
<olafw> you're in the middle of an update?
<ovidiu-florin>  I have annother question:  how does ubuntu update an application that is running, without stopping it? what happenes in the background?
<olafw> I'd expect the old binary ends up unlinked (but file still open, hence available for paging etc until the app exits) and the new binary installed with the same name, but as a different file.
<olafw> Overwriting the binary itself would provoke a crash
<olafw> (Or maybe fail with EXTXBSY)
<sbivol> olafw: I was also wondering about the update process. what you are saying makes perfect sense to me
<ovidiu-florin> I just updated amarok, while it was playing
<ovidiu-florin> and I didn't even notice it
<ovidiu-florin> if I'll close it the new version will open
<ovidiu-florin> but when (if) is the old binary deleted?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm rebooting
<olafw> the old binary is deleted once the last user of it exits
<ovidiu-florin> olafw: so, now that I rebooted, it most definately is deleted?
<olafw> yup
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey, let's test amarock 2.6 :D
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: whe a file is deleted, it's file descriptor remains available for application that had that file open. when you close those applications, the file descriptor vanishes and the file is lost for good
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<blacklist> i have this problem for upgrade kde inside kubuntu 12.04 : File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 125, in <module>
<blacklist>     ppa_info = get_ppa_info_from_lp(user, ppa_name)
<blacklist>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 84, in get_ppa_info_from_lp
<blacklist>     curl.perform()
<blacklist> pycurl.error: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none')
<FloodBotK1> blacklist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blacklist>  help me please ...
<cornfeed> is there a recommended kubuntu rdp solution?
<cornfeed> i cant help if you leave !
<lordievader> cornfeed: I use krdc.
<cornfeed> yeah, i meant server, but now i realize there is no good write ups about a *true* rdp solution (not just ones piped through vnc)
<cornfeed> so i am going to see what i can do and make one :-)
<lordievader> cornfeed: Ah, I thought you were looking for a client. I can't think of an rdp-server at the moment, you could try #ubuntu-server perhaps they have a suggestion.
<melowyss> coucou
<The_Jag> hi all, I need help configuring grub on a triboot system
<The_Jag> I need to edit the list of entries in the grub to enable osx too
<epimeth> hi all
<epimeth> I am trying to install kubuntu to a virtual PC instance.  I have done this before following some instruction set and went ahead and searched again.  vga=791 or 788 and something paravirt was what I found and remember trying... and tried again
<epimeth> all that happens is the virtual machine shuts down after a second
<hardcore_> mike
<hardcore_> mike
<D3n4riu5> hardcore_: va sur #ubuntu-qc
<hardcore_> koi
<D3n4riu5> min rest là hardcore_
<hardcore_> c mike sa
<D3n4riu5> oui ouvre konsole
<hardcore_> c fait
<D3n4riu5> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<D3n4riu5> sudo modprobe b43 tappe ça dedans
<D3n4riu5> tou ensemble
<hardcore_> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer sudo modprobe b43 DEMEME ??
<D3n4riu5> oui c'est ça
<hardcore_> pk tu la ecrit en 2 shot
<hardcore_> ok
<D3n4riu5> ça c'est fais tout seul
<rork> hardcore_, D3n4riu5: mind talking english here or continueing in a french channel?
<lordievader> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hardcore_> sa marche pas
<hardcore_> sa dit sa ([sudo] password for hardcore:
<hardcore_> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<hardcore_> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<hardcore_> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<hardcore_> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet b43-fwcutter
<FloodBotK1> hardcore_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hardcore_> hardcore@hardcore-HP-Pavilion-dv6000:~$
<D3n4riu5> we have to go on the channel #ubuntu-qc or speak in english
<D3n4riu5> FloodBotK1: ok sorry
<hardcore_> y spasse koi la
<D3n4riu5> speak in enghish si tu veux par aller sur #ubuntu-qc
<hardcore_> ga jcomprend rien
<D3n4riu5> laisse faire val
<zandru> Hallo. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, ein einzelnes Paket über eine Softwarequelle der neueren Distribution zu beziehen? Bei mir geht es speziell um das CWP https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-cwp - die Version 1.5.14-1 für Precise funktioniert da nicht mehr und ich würde gern die aktuelle Version weiterhin über die Softwarequellen beziehen können...
<lordievader> !german | zandru
<ubottu> zandru: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<epimeth> anybody home?
<darthanubis> there is 288 people in this channel
<darthanubis> ask away
<lordievader> !ask | epimeth
<ubottu> epimeth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<epimeth> lordievader: I asked earlier... there was silence on the channel for quite some time.  Then I got disconnected.  I reconnected half an hour ago and asked if anyone was here because there wasn't anyone here earlier :-)
<epimeth> Basically I'm having trouble installing any *buntu on MS Virtual PC and my google-fu, while normally strong, isn't working
<epimeth> so if anyone has experience successfully installing kubuntu on MS VPC in Windows 7 then I would appreciate some help :-)
<keithzg_> epimeth: I know this doesn't help, if for whatever reason you *have* to use MS VPC, but I've had issues even installing versions of *Windows* in MS VPC; so, at my work, I moved everything over to Virtualbox.
<epimeth> I just don't want yet another piece of virtualization tech on my machine.. I need VPC for XP Mode.  I also have been able to install kubuntu in VPC for windows 7 in the past, so I'm a bit confused as to why 12.10 isn't installing....
<keithzg_> epimeth: Microsoft themselves doesn't even support VirtualPC anymore; as time goes on, more bugs will accumulate and they'll never be fixed. I'd suggest getting comfortable with VirtualBox (which really is very, very easy) as soon as possible.
<keithzg_> epimeth: That being said, I can think of one thing that'd catch ya
<keithzg_> epimeth: are you trying to install a 64-bit release of Kubuntu, or 32-bit? Because AFAIK MS-VPC only supports 32-bit.
<epimeth> keithzg_: yea, I'll probably end up using a different solution if I can't figure it out.  As for x64 - the ubuntu installer tells you you are trying to install it on a 32bit processor (I found out the hard way) so no, I'm trying to install 32 bit
<keithzg_> epimeth: Ah, fair enough. The only remaining thing I can think of would be to ask on #ubuntu-server; nowhere seems too likely , but in the ubuntu channels group that seems the most likely place to find someone who might know a solution or workaround.
<quesada> does anyone understand kbindkeys? (systemsettings way of setting global shortcuts)
<urlwolf> are activities and tiling incompatible?
<urlwolf> I get all kinds of weird empty slots when I try to tile things after starteng using activities
#kubuntu 2013-01-16
<keithzg_> So are there N7 builds yet? I'm tempted to try Plasma Active on my Nexus 7, but I don't want to have to fiddle around with removing all the Ubuntu/Unity/Gnome stuff. I mean, I'll do it if need be, but pre-built images would be great.
<zacarias> Hi. My alt key is doing nothing with the "at" and the "euro" signs on the "2" and "3" keys. I can't type those signs. I tried several keyboard layouts, hardware, etc, without success. But before it used to do it. I don't know what happened. Any idea? Thanks
<zacarias> 2
<zacarias> Hi. My alt key is doing nothing with the "at" and the "euro" signs on the "2" and "3" keys. I can't type those signs. I tried several keyboard layouts, hardware, etc, without success. But before it used to do it. I don't know what happened. Any idea? Thanks
<urlwolf> I want to try gnome 3, but have kubuntu. Will following these steps: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html break something?
<DarthFrog> urlwolf: You're unlikely to get an answer here.  We're KDE folks, not GNOMEs.  I can say that you can install the ubuntu-desktop package and switch between desktop environments as you wish without problems.
<urlwolf> thanks
<KaiserSoze> anyone rock climb?
<kitsune_flame> i've always wanted to try
<KaiserSoze> its a pretty great sport, i've been climbing about a year now.  i'd never done it before and just looked up a gym in the area to give it a try.
<kitsune_flame> oh, i've been to a rock gym a few times. very fun
<UberDuper> My laptop running kubuntu 12.10 with the 4.10-RC and edgers ppa seems to lock the cpu at its highest scaling after waking from sleep.
<Stihotvor> hohoho! Merry Cristmas!
<sbivol_> UberDuper: can you figure out which process does that?
<sbivol_> UberDuper: the usual suspects are kded, kmix and nepomuk
<TheOneRing> hi
<TheOneRing> somehow my kuuntu desktop loks itself every few seconds
<TheOneRing> while Im using it
<TheOneRing> the screen turns black and when I move the cursor I have to re enter my key
<TheOneRing> and now it stopped locking itself...
<kotTon_kaNdiy> what version of kubuntu?
<kdns> Hi all. Can someone please tell me how to make my PC + WLAN card, act as an AP?
<kdns> I've googled it and tried a bunch of things, to no avail....
<ajazdzewski_> kdns: https://www.google.de/search?q=linux+wireless+access+point+howto
<kdns> I already just said, I have googled it
<ajazdzewski_> kdns: how do you like to build it?
<ajazdzewski_> use the networmanager? configure it with wapsupplicatnt and co
<kdns> I've tried creating it in network manager as adhoc, no AP appears (as seen from my phone). Tried as 'shared', same. Tried shared IP, DHCP, tried locking it to a specific card... literally everything I could do with every setting in network manager, nothing ever shows up ...
<ajazdzewski_> dose your card support the ap mode?
<kdns> ahh I didn't know it needed hardware support, I'll check. Thanks :)
<kdns> yes, it does.
<ajazdzewski_> sorry i'am @work so i will be back later
<ajazdzewski_> kdns: may have a look at "hostapd"
<BTCOxygen> hi
<BTCOxygen> On windows i can lock screen by pressing Winkey + L
<BTCOxygen> Is there a shortcut key for Kubuntu?
<BTCOxygen> to lock screen
<jimbob6996> not that I can find, bt
<neotheo> BTCOxygen: try CTRL + ALT + L
<BTCOxygen> neotheo: thanks
<jimbob6996> and ctrl+alt+T to switch to terminal
<jimbob6996> makes sense
<neotheo> didnt know that one :D
<neotheo> doesnt work :(
<lordievader> KDE doesn't have ctrl+alt+t as standard, that is to say, there is no standard key for the Konsole.
<jimbob6996> not Konsole
<lordievader> You can ofcourse set the Konsole to launch on ctrl + alt + t
<jimbob6996> to exit to the terminal screen
<jimbob6996> or k
<lordievader> jimbob6996: Are you on Ubuntu? There ctrl + alt + t launches the Gnome terminal indeed.
<jimbob6996> yup
<jimbob6996> since this is a kubutnu chat room, I figured everyone was using it
<lordievader> jimbob6996: Ah, this is Kubuntu, Kubuntu doesn't have a standard keyboard shortcut for the Konsole, the KDE terminal emulator.
<jimbob6996> my bad
<lordievader> jimbob6996: No problem :)
<as> hi,
<as> I have installed scrapy
<as> when i try starting it, i get following error
<as> pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: pyOpenSSL
<as> i have installed pyOpenSSL using its tar file
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<amarsaurabh> problem starting scrapy
<mr0wl> hello BluesKaj
<amarsaurabh> i get following error
<amarsaurabh> when i strat scrapy
<amarsaurabh> pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: pyOpenSSL
<BluesKaj> amarsaurabh, you might get an answer in #python
<amarsaurabh> thanks
<yossarianuk> Why does kubuntu not come with kwrite installed by default? seems better than Kate .
<Riddell> yossarianuk: arbitrary choice I made back in the day, I prefer kate because it can load more than one document in one window which was in line with UI trends back then (tabbed browsing)
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<yossarianuk> would be good for kwrite to be installed by default...
<hateball> yossarianuk: Why?
<hateball> Nevermind, I read koffice for whatever reason ;f
<Wizard> Kate <3
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i got a question: I am using the current kubuntu 32bit with 4G of RAM. Now if i do a free -m i see there are only 3275M of RAM, is it possible to use all of the 4G?
<BTCOxygen> FlashDeluxe: No
<BTCOxygen> FlashDeluxe: To use all 4GB you need to use the 64-bit edition
<FlashDeluxe> BTCOxygen: but in theory 32bit could use up to 4G or am i wrong?
<BTCOxygen> <FlashDeluxe> theory 32bit could use ~4G
<BTCOxygen> ~ == apriximately
<BTCOxygen> rox*
<BTCOxygen> lol
<BTCOxygen> typo
<BTCOxygen> ok
<FloodBotK1> BTCOxygen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> let's approach this mathematically
<lordievader> FlashDeluxe: Or you could you the PAE kernel, that one supports more than 3.7G of RAM.
<BTCOxygen> <FlashDeluxe> theory 32bit could use around 4G
<FlashDeluxe> yes, but in /proc/meminfo there is total memory of 3353648 kB Thats way to less?
<shadeslayer> with 32 bits you can address 2^32 unique locations
<BTCOxygen> FlashDeluxe: Thats normal for a 32-bit
<FlashDeluxe> I got a windows 7 on another notebook with 32bit and there i get 4G running
<FlashDeluxe> i will try the pae kernel and see whats happening
<BTCOxygen> FlashDeluxe: or you could use 64-bit
<FlashDeluxe> BTCOxygen: not on my notebook :(
<lordievader> FlashDeluxe: Windows 32Bit sees the same amount of ram, they just say it is 4G...
<BTCOxygen> FlashDeluxe: does your notebook support 64-bit ?
<FlashDeluxe> BTCOxygen: nope :(
<BTCOxygen> then i guess you have to go with the kernal lordievader mentioned
<lordievader> FlashDeluxe: Btw you won't notice much difference between 3.7 and 4G, I'd say it is too much trouble for what is's worth.
<FlashDeluxe> lordievader my problem is, that i am using 3,3G i would be happy to use 3,7G ;-)
<BTCOxygen> then go with the kernal lordievader mentioned
<BTCOxygen> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<FlashDeluxe> yup, i will try it
<BTCOxygen> ok, please let us know once you try it
<lordievader> Research the PAE kernel first though.
<lordievader> I don't know what the consequenses are of that kernel, what is different, etc..
<BluesKaj> I'm using 3g RAM , and haven't seen the swap used yet
<BluesKaj> BTCOxygen, I think you won't see much difference at all between what is sen and 4G
<BluesKaj> seen
<lordievader> That is what I thought.
<FlashDeluxe> my swap is used, 266M thats why i asked ;) I will reboot and see whats happening
<BTCOxygen> I am running 64-bit of Kubuntu
<BTCOxygen> So, no swap problems
<BluesKaj> sorr BTCOxygen my suggestion should have been directed to flashdeluxe
 * apachelogger notes that kubuntu's kernel has PAE enabled by default
<apachelogger> unless they changed something, which I doubt
<yofel> apachelogger: it does on >= 12.10
<yofel> maybe even earlier, not sure how the 32bit default was handled there
<apachelogger> 12.04 actually
<apachelogger> yofel: 12.04 was the first version
<mazurik> проверка
<phalgun> Hello! When I try to install libiodbc2 using apt-get, I'm prompted to remove about 360mb of KDE applications
<phalgun> http://paste.kde.org/648776/
<phalgun> Any idea on what I'm doing wrong?
<Torch> phalgun: my guess, it conflicts with anything that akonadi needs and thus removes akonadi, thus removing most of KDE
<shadeslayer> you don't want libiodbc2
<shadeslayer> iirc we switched to unixodbc-dev
<shadeslayer> and everything is linked to unixodbc
<shadeslayer> which conflicts with libiodbc2
<phalgun> shadeslayer: i have unixodbc installed already
<phalgun> libiodbc2 is required by soprano and hence nepomuk
<shadeslayer> not really, you can build soprano with unixodbc
<shadeslayer> you just need to patch it
<shadeslayer> phalgun: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/soprano/raring/view/head:/debian/patches/no-odbc-dm
<shadeslayer> just download and apply that
<shadeslayer> phalgun: so, why are you building soprano/nepomuk from source?
<phalgun> shadeslayer: working on the audio metadata support for nepomuk-core
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> won't it be beneficial to just install project-neon and only compile nepomuk-core ?
<shadeslayer> less time spent on compiling and more time spent on coding
<phalgun> never used project-neon before. will give it a try if the patch doesn't work
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<shadeslayer> the fun bit is that I don't have to worry about deps and compiling everything from scratch, I just clone a project foo, do a simple : sudo apt-get build-dep project-neon-foo , and I'm all set
<phalgun> shadeslayer: that is all? There should be a catch somewhere
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> that really is all
<shadeslayer> it even has scripts like neonmake which will auto set all cmake variables so that things are picked from /opt/project-neon
<shadeslayer> !neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<shadeslayer> I offload all my builds to launchpad :P
<phalgun> shadeslayer: the patch you gave me is for soprano 2.7.5
<phalgun> guess it needs changes for 2.9.0
<shadeslayer> should apply just fine to master?
<phalgun> shadeslayer: the patch worked fine. but soprano still says it needs libiodbc
<shadeslayer> !find lib/odbc/virtodbc_r.so
<ubottu> File lib/odbc/virtodbc_r.so found in libvirtodbc0
<shadeslayer> phalgun: have you done : sudo apt-get build-dep soprano ?
<phalgun> shadeslayer: have not.. was trying your build-dep for nepomuk-core directly
<shadeslayer> well ... since you're also building soprano, you need to do : sudo apt-get build-dep soprano
<phalgun> heh, i was expecting it to do a recursive dependency installation.
<shadeslayer> hah, no
<shadeslayer> if it were to do that, you'd end up installing alot of things
<phalgun> true!
<phalgun> shadeslayer: it worked. Thank you!
<shadeslayer> np :)
<ehlu> Hello i jusit installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, how do i remove ubuntu, unity and all of its applications?
<mydogsnameisrudy> ehlu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<ehlu> mydogsnameisrudy: i use 12.10
<ehlu> i tried this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<shadeslayer> you could try sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<ehlu> http://pastie.org/5698518
<shadeslayer> well clearly that command is outdated ;)
<MattRac> Hi everybody,
<MattRac> Hope I can find some help here.
<MattRac> To day, I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04. At the end of the upgrade, there is a big list of packages that are proposed for removal. But it said it can take several hours to remove.
<MattRac> I chosen to keep them but I'm facing some issues and I find removing these packages could help. Is there a log where I can find the list of this packages that were proposed for removal ?
<MattRac> Thanks for help. ;-)
<FloodBotK1> MattRac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> MattRac: have a look in /var/log
<shadeslayer> it should have an upgrade log
<shadeslayer> and in the upgrade log you should be able to find the packges it wanted to remove
<MattRac> shadeslayer: I thought about /var/log/dist-upgrade/... but didn't find a clear list inside ;-)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> MattRac: just run sudo apt-get autoremove
<shadeslayer> and it should remove orphaned packages
<MattRac> shadeslayer: Don't work because they aren't orphans ;-)
<MattRac> Just useless :-)
<shadeslayer> dunno then xD
<shadeslayer> maybe someone in #ubuntu can answer?
<MattRac> shadeslayer: I'll try also ;-)
<avihay> my mysql server fails to start. "start: Job failed to start" . can someone help me debug it? what file to pastebin?
<swex> hi everybody
<swex> help me please, why my wireless networking in network manager disabled by default after boot
<DarthFrog> !purekde | ehlu
<ubottu> ehlu: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BarkingFish> evening guys - I really need help right now. My kde session is running somewhere between dead slow and stop, hard disk is being worked on 100% of the time, and I can't figure out what's doing it.
<BarkingFish> Can someone please help me fix this?  At the moment, my rapid boot now takes 2m30s before I can use the dang desktop :(
<BarkingFish> i've set kde to start with an empty session, which it's ignoring - i've tried killing everything in top which looks like it's using shedloads of memory, and still nothing is helping.
<BarkingFish> evening bimini :) How is the home of the best crystal in the world this evening? :)
<BarkingFish> it seems to be everything kde related which is slowing the machine down. i started the partition editor almost 10 minutes ago - it's running, but it's still not appeared on my desktop
<mysteriousdarren> BarkingFish: figure anything out?
#kubuntu 2013-01-17
<westyvw> jack doesnt work in kubuntu 12.10, but does in linux mint latest gnome on the same computer (used live cd's) . anyone else have issues with jack?
<westyvw> any links appreciated
<nine_> ubuntu server or dibian?!?!?! why? as a server choice please?
<Tm_T> nine_: hi, this is not a place for polls (and obvious answer here is Ubuntu anyway...)
<Tm_T> !best | nine_
<ubottu> nine_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nine_> thanks it was less a poll and me working things out in my had...  just getting in to servers
<nine_> head*
<gnomefreak> i want to read :(
<AciD``> hey
<lordievader> Hey AciD``
<AciD``> plasma-desktop is eating my 567MB of RAM, and it does so each time I restart it (and only 34MB is shared)
<AciD``> for instance, I just restarted it, and the RAM consumption si slowly going up
<AciD``> actually, it's already at 500MB
<AciD``> 535, and stopped growing
<AciD``> is the behavior normal ? it seems a bit much for just plasma-desktop (and I don't use any widgets !)
<AciD``> I do have my desktop configured as a slide show, and it uses 2 directories of 535 files (oddly), and 1,1 GB size
<AciD``> could that be linked ?
<blaxter> after the last upgrade with changes in a lot of kde apps my menus don't have the same look & feel, they look like kde 3.x or something like that :(
<ethang> anyone know if they addressed that hige java vulnerability in Open JDK 1.7?
<ethang> *huge*
<BarkingFish> please, for the love of mike, will someone help me with my machine please?  this thing is running slower than a 100 metres for people who walk backwards.
<BarkingFish> i have a rogue process called virtuoso-t, which when i start my machine is using almost 89% of my memory and 60%cpu
<BarkingFish> i know it's *meant* to run, but it's not meant to kill my pc in the process
<kdns> <kdns> Hi All, I'm trying to find out how to have my desktop act as a wireless AP. I have googled and read forums and all, but nothing I tried works. If you could spare a few minutes to help that would rock.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I have a little problem with google chrome. If I open it an leave the computer on over night, in the morning is takes over my computer. The CPU get's stuck at 100% usage and the RAM the same. I have to kill it and restart it every time. Any ideeas on how to prevent this?
<BTCOxygen> ovidiu-florin: which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<ovidiu-florin> 12.04 with the kubuntu backports
<ovidiu-florin> it has been like this even before I added the backports ppa
<rishubh> in kubuntu-kde how to see version of different applications like digikam
<rishubh> ?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ovidiu-florin> Kmail does not apply the filters automatically, is that normal? I have to apply filters manually on each folder
<ovidiu-florin> rishubh: I don't understand your question
<rishubh> ovidiu-florin:  how to know what version of KDE and what version of kubuntu am i using?
<ovidiu-florin> open any application, like dolphin for example and go to help and about
<ovidiu-florin> you will see the application and the KDE version
<rishubh> ovidiu-florin: ok thanks
<BluesKaj> for kubuntu version , opena terminal , lsb_release -A
<BluesKaj> correction ,lsb_release -a
<rishubh> BluesKaj: thanks...i didnt get how to find Application version?
<rishubh> through muon software centre?
<rishubh> center*
<rishubh> it gives me Version:dolphin 4:4.9.2 oubuntu4
<rishubh> so is 4.9.2...kde version?
<BluesKaj> rishubh, alt+f2 , type terminal , then type lsb_release -a in the terminal
<BluesKaj> yes for kde version
<BluesKaj> seems right
<rishubh> it says command not found
<BluesKaj> make sure there's aspace after release
<rishubh> and whats oubuntu4?
<rishubh> BluesKaj: K thanks got the kubuntu version
<BluesKaj> rishubh, which is ?
<rishubh> 12.10
<BluesKaj> ok
<rishubh> but still didnt get the product version
<ovidiu-florin> rin dolphin --version
<ovidiu-florin> in a terminal
<ovidiu-florin> run*
<ovidiu-florin> most applications have the --version attribute
<rishubh> ovidiu-florin: K thanks...got it
<BluesKaj> producy version , which product ?
<ovidiu-florin> I think he meant in general
<rishubh> BluesKaj: I got it how to Find ...thanks to ovidiu-florin.
<BluesKaj> it would be good for future reference what "product version" is or means to you
<rishubh> i am actually trying to triag bugs so i have to mention the version of product
<BluesKaj> still don't understand what is meant by "product"  in your country ...it would be good to know
<BluesKaj> ok ,...nm
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nesti> :)
<Hydroxide> hi. konsole doesn't produce ĳ when I do <Multi_key> <i> <j>, but xterm does. any thoughts? I'm en_US.UTF-8 throughout and my system Compose file includes that character.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> My chromium bookmarks are shown in the kmenu and in krunner, how can i disable this?
<dlong> I recently switched to kubuntu.  Love the distro.  There are a couple things that I want to be able to do...1) Use kopete to access all my IM contacts but I need to proxy only google talk OR 2) use piding (which has the proxying ability) and be able to easily access contacts with krunner.  Is either 1 or 2 possible?
<dlong> s/piding/pidgin
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> I don't think so
<shadeslayer> or to put it properly, I'm not aware of such a feature in kopete
<hpfrantzy5> hello, I keep getting an error from kwin
<hpfrantzy5> Executable: kwin PID: 23275 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<yofel> hpfrantzy5: can you please install he debugging symbols and get a backtrace from the crash notifier? Without that it's impossible to debug a segfault
<hpfrantzy5> @yofel okay
<hpfrantzy5> The debug packages could not be found; I will continue
<hpfrantzy5> No debug packages could be found for the files listed below. Do you want to continue anyway?
<yofel> which files?
<yofel> or can you pastebin whatever stacktrace you can get right now?
<hpfrantzy5> its downloading other debug files
<shadeslayer> you'd need kde-workspace-dbg I think
<hpfrantzy5> ill let you know when I see something
<hpfrantzy5> yeah, thats one of the packages being downloaded
<shadeslayer> should be fine then :)
<hpfrantzy5> i have a low internet connection, so this will take some time
<hpfrantzy5> in the meantime, may I ask if you guys are developers for the ubuntu community?
<shadeslayer> me and yofel? yeah :)
<hpfrantzy5> nice, I am fairly new to linux; finally decided to dual boot rather than using wubi - big commitment on my part
<shadeslayer> :D
<hpfrantzy5> but I decided to go linux because I will be taking a course on functional programming, using OCaml, and it was next to impossible to get a good ocaml environment set up in windows
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<hpfrantzy5> I was wondering what part of the project you guys work on
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu and KDE primarily :)
<yofel> same
<hpfrantzy5> nice, what implications does BlueSystems supporting Kubuntu have on the project? As frustrated I am with unity and ubuntu, Canonical does have the right connections
<hpfrantzy5> i'm only a sophomore in computer science at Cornell University, but I've grown to like Linux and can't wait to be more advanced
<lordievader> Good evening
<sbivol_> Since a week or so, no KDE application opens JPEGs on my computer. Kubuntu 12.10 with KDE 4.9.97. Does anybody else have the same issue?
<sbivol_> apart from the usual updates, I did no changes to the system, since this is my main computer.
<phoenix_firebrd> sbivol_: checking
<phoenix_firebrd> sbivol_: Gwenview can open
<phoenix_firebrd> sbivol_: no problem for me
<sbivol_> phoenix_firebrd: what Gwenview version?
<phoenix_firebrd> sbivol_: 2.10.0
<phoenix_firebrd> sbivol_: did you try after removing the extension from the filename?
<phoenix_firebrd> sbivol_: If the mimetype and file extension doesn't match, it creates a problem
<sbivol_> phoenix_firebrd: You are right, it works after removing the extension
<phoenix_firebrd> sbivol_: in that case it is not a jpeg image, something else
<sbivol_> phoenix_firebrd: PNG, as I see now. I tried opening them with ImageMagick and it worked, so I thought it has something to do with Gwenview...
<phoenix_firebrd> sbivol_: This is been there for a while
<sbivol_> phoenix_firebrd: thank you for the hint, I wouldn't have checked the mimetype miself
<phoenix_firebrd> sbivol_: yw
<sbivol_> I guess a check in kdelibs like „if decode_by_extension() failed -> try decode_by_mimetype()” would be very useful
<phoenix_firebrd> ya thats what i thought
<DeLaVEGA> hy
<ProNet> Салам ребята
<Unit193> !ru | ProNet
<ubottu> ProNet: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wadi> allo
<BarkingFish> Hi guys.  Right - i misread top last night - i now know what the rogue process in my system is, and I can't find out how to kill it, remove what's generating it, or why it's going rogue in the first place.
<BarkingFish> It's something called kio_thumbnail - and when I open my desktop, that nasty little annoyance slows my machine down to the point where it's practically stopping it dead by using over 90% of the available (2GB) memory
<BarkingFish> it's only since I upgraded my kernel a coupla days back, and since I don't wanna downgrade, I need to figure out how to disable kio_thumbnail from running
<FlowRiser> BarkingFish, have you isolated the package ?
<BarkingFish> i don't know how to.  I definitely know top is showing kio_thumbnail as the cause though
<BarkingFish> at the moment i'm having to kill it using kill -15 kio_thumbnail in a terminal, it's the only way i've found to make the machine usable
<FlowRiser> BarkingFish, after killing it, does it start again ?
<BarkingFish> yes
<BarkingFish> normally
<BarkingFish> runs as if nothing was ever wrong :(
<FlowRiser> BarkingFish, according to http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796875-start-0.html it's spawned by the package gtk-qt-engine
<BarkingFish> hm.
<BarkingFish> let's see if removing that would knacker anything else
<FlowRiser> BarkingFish, be warned, though; it might hurt gtk themed apps
<BarkingFish> right, well that's that shot in the foot.
<BarkingFish> i don't have gtk-qt-engine installed :)
<FlowRiser> BarkingFish, well, tried disabling preview in dolphin ?
<BarkingFish> FlowRiser, preview is already disabled in dolphin. I've never used it
<FlowRiser> BarkingFish, any usb or cd-rom or other video/music/image media attached to your pc ?
<BarkingFish> i have 2 usb devices - a usb 1.1 bluetooth adapter and a 1TB external HD which is unmounted
<BarkingFish> brb
<BarkingFish> sorry, back
<yofel> I'm not really sure how to debug that, but maybe you could attach strace to the kio_thumbnail process and try to figure out what it's doing from the output
<BarkingFish> yofel - it's only silly when I first start the machine - how can I attach strace to it when I can barely run the computer? :)
<yofel> good question...
<FlowRiser> BarkingFish, so it hangs the computer at startup ... but after you kill it it runs ok ?
<BarkingFish> the pc boots normally - i get to the login screen, everything is fine.  i login, and it falls apart like a badly made soft toy
<FlowRiser> Do you by chance have desktop items enabled ?
<BarkingFish> i would have more luck swimming through semi-frozen treacle
<BarkingFish> desktop items?
<BarkingFish> i have stuff on my desktop
<FlowRiser> seeing the contents of your Desktop folder
<FlowRiser> can you see folders and stuff ?
<BarkingFish> yes
<BarkingFish> but preview is switched off on those
<BarkingFish> so it doesn't thumbnail anything
<FlowRiser> BarkingFish, i get a feeling it still runs ...
<FlowRiser> BarkingFish, try disabling desktop items
<FlowRiser> see if it happens again
<FlowRiser> just relog
 * Wizard yawns
<BarkingFish> ok, i'll try.  let's see what happens. one reboot on order, coming up :)
<FlowRiser> don't reboot, lol
<FlowRiser> O.o
<Wizard> To slow ;)
<Wizard> Hi.
<FlowRiser> a relog would have been enough :D
<FlowRiser> Wizard, hi
<calavera> Has anybody else had problems with dualbooting k/7 across two drives in a UEFI system?
#kubuntu 2013-01-18
<calavera> Hello?
<musca> Hello calavera
<calavera> Hello.
<calavera> Would you be able to help me with my problem?
<musca> may be
<calavera> Well, I'm having trouble where GRUB can't see my NTFS drive
<calavera> When it tries to boot, it gives me an invalid file path error.
<musca> well, uefi systems use a GUID partition table
<calavera> What does that mean?
<musca> only systems booted in uefi mode see the existing partitions
<musca> systems booted in BIOS mode see a MBR with an entry that claims the full capacity (no free space left)
<musca> a fake MBR that is
<musca> if your existing Win7 is an uefi system you will have to boot your linux install media in uefi mode
<musca> your media must contain some special efi files
<calavera> So are you saying that I should just reinstall *buntu?
<musca> i dunno what your problem is, what you did before, what you want to do, and so on
<calavera> I have two hard drives in my laptop with W7 as my primary.
<calavera> I want to dual boot across both of them using GRUB, if possible.
<calavera> The UEFI system is making that hard.
<calavera> Every time that I want to boot into Windows, GRUB tells me that there is an invalid file path.
<musca> this is quite new stuff for me and i don't know if there is a workaround
<musca> How do you boot your windows now?
<musca> perhaps you can create an entry for grub in your windows boot manager
<calavera> I am booting Windows using the MBR. I eventually got tired of messing with it, and I just let MBR overwrite GRUB, and then I just let GNU/ Linux just sit on there.
<musca> hmm, did you try to find some howto on the inet?
<musca> http://askubuntu.com/questions/193144/dual-boot-uefi-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-both-64-bits-w7-entry-doesnt-appea
<BarkingFish> sorry about that - I completely forgot to come back here after I rebooted :P  I guess old age is catching up with me!
<BarkingFish> Right - I disabled the desktop items, turned off Folder view and did everything humanly possible to knobble kio_thumbnail, but it came back when I rebooted.
<BarkingFish> Looks like FlowRiser has left - yofel, any other ideas?
<BarkingFish> I tried strace against the process when I could get into a terminal, and it just sat there.  Did nothing even while kio_thumbnail was slowing my kit down to practically 0% usage
<BarkingFish> *usage/usability
<dabauer> What printer do I use with Ubuntu???
<BarkingFish> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<dabauer> OK, CUPS I'll use but with what printer???
<BarkingFish> there should be a list in there of all those compatible with cups, dabauer
<dabauer> OK, let me go look
<BarkingFish> if you read the page about Hardware Support Components that should be it
<morgajel> dabauer: printer support is pretty good at this point; most drivers are 95%+ complete, and just lack the features that otherwise require manufacturer apps to use.
<dabauer> just bought a printer from thinkpenguin, an HP printer, should work OK.
<juacom99> hi, one question, i'm on Kubuntu 12.04 LTS and every time i start my computer i get an crash error regarding lsb_release. I saw the bug track but they don't say enithing about a solution for this bug. any idea if is posible to solve it and how?
<BarkingFish> juacom99, Hi.  Do you have the link to the bug please?
<TheLordOfTime> as an aside, by the way, Kubuntu 12.04 is not LTS.  Only Ubuntu (the Unity ubuntu) has the LTS title :P{
<TheLordOfTime> sorry, i'm just a stickler for accuracy :p
<BarkingFish> I certainly know there's no bug as far as I am aware in 12.10 - i've been on it since it came out and never seen one.  Come to think of it, i never saw one on 12.04 either
<juacom99> BarkingFish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1094218
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1094218 in lsb (Ubuntu) "lsb_release crashed with IOError in getstatusoutput(): [Errno 10] No child processes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BarkingFish> TheLordOfTime, I'm sorry, you're wrong.
<BarkingFish> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<TheLordOfTime> BarkingFish, really?  I was told differently by the release team
<TheLordOfTime> and the dev team
<BarkingFish> if you're a stickler for accuracy, please ensure you're accurate
<TheLordOfTime> hell even been called out here about it too
<BarkingFish> nope
<juacom99> it seeams is a pyton script calling lsb_release
<juacom99> that crash
<BarkingFish> yeah - it was only reported a week or two back, juacom99
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<BarkingFish> it might take a while to figure out how to resolve it
<juacom99> ok thanks
<BarkingFish> in the mean time, as I say - you have the option of upgrading to 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal)
<TheLordOfTime> BarkingFish, when i hear someone on the core dev team tell me this (and by core i mean the team that devs the things all flavors are dependent on), i'll believe you, until then, you and i can argue.
<BarkingFish> and I know there's no errors in that
<BarkingFish> TheLordOfTime, when it's on Kubuntu's own website, it isn't wrong.
<TheLordOfTime> i'm here actyually to figure out what the KDE runtime package is, so i can install KDE without all the Kubuntu applications
<BarkingFish> It wouldn't get pulished otherwise
<BarkingFish> *published
<juacom99> BarkingFish: is really mature 12.10 at this point?
<BarkingFish> juacom99, it's quite mature, yes - we go to 13.04 in 3 months time
<juacom99> ok i may make an upgrade then
<BarkingFish> juacom99, i'd do that - we're only 3 months away from Raring Racoon coming out, but 12.10 is clean at the moment.
<rishubh> i Have rekonq 1.1 version...how can i update it to the latest stable version or latest  developing version?
<BarkingFish> rishubh, which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<juacom99> BarkingFish: so you say i should wait till 13.04?
<BarkingFish> *Raring Ringtail, sorry
<BarkingFish> i have raccoons on the brain :)
<BarkingFish> No, 12.10 is ok , juacom99
<BarkingFish> it just means if you upgrade now, to get past this error - you will need to upgrade again in about 3 months
<juacom99> BarkingFish: can you refresh my memory on the command to upgrade version??
<BarkingFish> in a terminal, do this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BarkingFish> incidentally, is there anyone here who can tell me why kubuntu has rpm software when we don't use rpms?
<juacom99> kubuntu don't have rpm software itself, it has a tool to comvert rpm to deb (alien) and then install it in kubuntu..
<BarkingFish> ah - i just saw something install called rpm2cpio, and there's other rpm building tools and stuff in here too :)
<BarkingFish> anyhoo, i gotta reboot, back in a tick
<tekkbuzz> juacom99, wajig converts rpms too!
<juacom99> tekkbuzz: neve heard of wajig....
<tekkbuzz> juacom99, it's in the repos.
<tekkbuzz> wajig - simple and unified package management for Debian
<BarkingFish> i'm also trying to figure out how to upgrade to raring ringtail so i can go bug hunting on it
<BarkingFish> anyone got any ideas?  I know I have to add something or do something somewhere, but I can't remember what or how
<DarthFrog> BarkingFish: do-release-upgrade -d
<BarkingFish> aha, thanks :)
<juacom99> anyone have any idea on how to backup a partition before make an update?
<juacom99> dd but how
<tekkbuzz> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=sda1.img ???
<juacom99> i don't have to tell the dd the length of the partition or where it start?
<tekkbuzz> nope
<BarkingFish> morning DarthFrog - thought i'd let you know. not sure what is up, but do-release-upgrade is busted
<BarkingFish> http://pastebin.com/C69uLeEN
<DarthFrog> Lovely.
<rishubh> BarkingFish: 12.10
<tekkbuzz> make sure you pick the right partition you want though.
<juacom99> i got 2 disks with 3 partition each one it gonna be a hard call :P
<juacom99> but i think i know witch is the right one
<tekkbuzz> cat /proc/partitions
<BarkingFish> rishubh, if you put through updates on kubuntu, whatever you have now is the stable version.
<rishubh> sorry but i didnt get u
<rishubh> do i already have all updated version?
<BarkingFish> yes
<BarkingFish> when you do updates you get the latest version available
<rishubh> but my rekonq is 1.1 version
<rishubh> and thats not latest
<BarkingFish> actually, it's the latest one we have
<BarkingFish> open up a terminal and type: apt-cache policy rekonq
<BarkingFish> you will see this: Candidate: 1.1-0ubuntu1
<BarkingFish> we may have a proposed version somewhere, but that's the latest stable one we issue
<rishubh> ok....
<rishubh> but kde has got better ones
<rishubh> i mean more updated
<BarkingFish> if you want a proposed version, i will tell you how to add the proposed updates to kubuntu
<rishubh> ya sure
<rishubh> what exactly is  a proposed version?
<BarkingFish> it's one we're in the process of getting ready, but which hasn't been generally released
<BarkingFish> it's intended pretty much for bug testing :)
<BarkingFish> open a terminal, and type: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<rishubh> ya and i am doing bug testing..
<BarkingFish> when it opens, click the updates tab
<rishubh> done
<BarkingFish> and tick pre-released updates and (if you're adventurous) unsupported updates
<rishubh> ticked both of them
<BarkingFish> when you've done this, click close and you'll be told you need to update your sources
<BarkingFish> click reload and wait
<tekkbuzz> anyone know how kubuntu interacts with xorg.conf, I know it don't need it, but could I write kubuntus config to it somehow then edit it to my liking?
<rishubh> wheres reload button its only reset and close
<BarkingFish> rishubh - you should see a box telling you your sources are out of date
<BarkingFish> the two buttons underneath should be reload and close if you're running in english - how they're worded in other languages, i don't know - it depends on how your system is localized
<rishubh> BarkingFish: there are two buttons one is reset and close...thats it
<BarkingFish> click close
<rishubh> BarkingFish: ok...now it says do you want to reload..
<rishubh> so i clicked it
<BarkingFish> ah, you missed a step in what i wrote above then :)
<BarkingFish> "<BarkingFish> when you've done this, click close and you'll be told you need to update your sources"
<rishubh> ya sorry i missed it
<BarkingFish> in a few moments, it will finish and you will most likely get a symbol on your system bar - a cogwheel with a down arrow in it.
<BarkingFish> you will have updates to put through :)
<BarkingFish> i have it here, right now :)
<tekkbuzz> anyone know where kde's x settings are stored at?
<rishubh> by the way..i am dowloading software updates from software update...will that help?
<BarkingFish> i don't really think it matters, rishubh - i use apper. Some people use muon, others use aptitude.  Whatever works is good :)
<rishubh> BarkingFish: after all that what you said kubuntu opened software update and i ticked all the updates and clicked on install updatess..i hope i am goin right
<BarkingFish> yep. You're installing what you asked for - proposed updates, and the adventurous stuff
<BarkingFish> if you ticked it, you're getting it
<DarthFrog> BarkingFish:  I use apt-get. :-)
<BarkingFish> As I said.  Whatever works is good :)
<rishubh> i think it will take some time...thankyou for helping..after it gets innstalled i will get back to you in case i have any problem..thanks
<BarkingFish> ok, rishubh - i may not be here, since it's late where I am - 4.25 in the morning.
<BarkingFish> other people will be here though, so if you don't get an answer straight away, hold on - someone will be around
<rishubh> ok...thanks
<BarkingFish> no problem
<BarkingFish> right guys, good night - I'm outta here to get to bed on a very chilly Munich night.  Gn8 :D
<tekkbuzz> Does anyone know how to stream pulse audio from one system to another?
<Rish> How to update KUBUNTU from 10.10 to 12.10??...Can i update using command line...?
<Rish> Does kubuntu 12.10 works in a  32 bit Windows 7 system in virtual box
<Rish> ?
<admshanshuo_> 翻出去了
<admshanshuo_> 蛋疼
<admshanshuo_> 我要去上课了
<robtygart> Can anyone tell me why, when I open a Window Like Dolphin it always opens behind the window I have open
<Tm_T> robtygart: how's your window settings?
<robtygart> What do you mean?
<robtygart> Tm_T: What do you mean?
<Tm_T> robtygart: you can configure focus stealing prevention
<Tm_T> or how windows are placed when opened
<robtygart> Tm_T: focus stealing pervention. Yes I can
<robtygart> Tm_T: OK I got it fix. Thank you very much!!!!
<Tm_T> no prob
<Tm_T> robtygart: you had focus stealing prevention set to max?
<robtygart> Just about.. High, its set to low now.
<robtygart> What does Focus stealing mean anyway?
<robtygart> Odd name, I would not have guessed.
<Tm_T> robtygart: focus stealing is when focus is taken by new window or dialog
<Tm_T> robtygart: something that is not always desired, for example if you're writing a password to some text field and then chat window pops up taking the focus...
<robtygart> Ok, thanks, I learned something new.
<robtygart> Good idea.
<robtygart> What level do you suggest?
<sahil_> Hello
<lordievader> Good morning
<denis_> hi all
<lordievader> Hey denis_
<denis_> I am from Russia
<denis_> I am setup Kubuntu :)
<lordievader> denis_: Nice, liking it so far? Btw there is a russian chat room.
<lordievader> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<denis_> ok. I find russian chat room
<mr0wl> has the catalyst driver bug been fixed with the new release?
<mr0wl> or should i stick to the open drivers
<IRCApplet> Hello
<Amarilis> how can i disable touchpad?
<lordievader> Amarilis: There is probably a better way, however there is a Unity Indicator that can do exactly that.
<lordievader> Amarilis: http://shuffleos.com/2753/touchpad-indicator-enable-disable-touchpad-ubuntu-panel/
<Amarilis> lordievader: i'm using kubuntu
<lordievader> Amarilis: I know, but this is a way that will work. Even in Kubuntu, I have used it in the past under Kubuntu.
<Amarilis> ooohh, i see
<Peace--> Amarilis: there is kcm module for that
<Peace--> Amarilis: system settings device =>touchpad
<Amarilis> @lordievader && @Peace--: thank you
<Amarilis> synaptiks solved my problem. i just checked two settings and everything is just working fine
<lordievader> Amarilis: Good to hear :)
<Peace--> Amarilis: did you use system settings or that crap unity ?
<Peace--> :D
<Amarilis> too bad that touchpad management is not included in system settings>input devices
<Peace--> Amarilis: there is
<Peace--> i have
<Amarilis> @Peace: i used synatptiks
<Peace--> Amarilis: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/18/plasma-desktopiU1995.png
<Amarilis> which have what i wanted
<raeg> Hello? Does this work?
<lordievader> Hey raeg, you are coming in loud and clear :)
<raeg> Ok, seems to be. I have a question about alsamixer. I would like to use skype. But although my loudspeakers work, my microphone does not. I tried changing the settings in alsamixer, without success.
<lordievader> raeg: Doesn't Skype go through PulseAudio? Anyhow install pavucontrol and see if your mic is turned down.
<raeg> Recently it still worked. Then I plugged in a usb-microphone, which worked well, too. But now that I want to use my old standart microphone, which has to be plugged into the microphone-thingy - it does not work anymore.
<raeg> My ideas was to reset alsa, so I did: "sudo alsa force-reload" and "alsactl init" - which did not work.
<Peace--> raeg: sudo apt-get install sox libsox-fmt-all ; rec -o test.wav
<Peace--> press CTRL C to sto recording
<Peace--> then
<Peace--> play test.wav
<Peace--> raeg: btw there is even kwave that is a recorder
<raeg> Peace: Do you mean, that I can use the program "kwave" in order to test whether my microphone works?
<Peace--> raeg: well i will use konsole with rec -o test.wav
<Peace--> that is faster
<Peace--> but if you prefer yuu can use kwave
<raeg> Peace: I installed "sox libsox-fmt-all", now I am suggested I should restart my computer. Is that necessary?
<Peace--> raeg: mm no
<Peace--> raeg: rec -o test.wav
<Peace--> speak a little
<Peace--> press CTRL C
<Peace--> play test.wav
<raeg> rec WARN alsa: can't encode 16-bit OKI ADPCM
<raeg> rec WARN formats: wav can't encode OKI ADPCM
<raeg> This is the output and there is some more stuff.
<raeg> Ah - ok.
<Peace--> it's ok
<raeg> Replaying it - but there is no sound.
<Peace--> ok can you give me a screenshot of alsamixer -V all ?
<Peace--> raeg: should be like this http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/18/plasma-desktopTd1995.png
<raeg> Peace: http://wstaw.org/w/1CsF/
<Peace--> raeg: reading
<Peace--> raeg: wtf your mic is low
<Peace--> raeg: put everything to max
<Peace--> :)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I'm trying to conpile jovie, but I get a CMake error that it cannot find QtCore. I've installed kdelibs5-dev, is there something more? libqtcore4 is installed.
<raeg> Peace: That makes no difference. My computer is connected with my radio, so it is actuall not that low, because the sound is emplified.
<raeg> I am able to listening to music for example.
<Peace--> raeg: if you need to solve a problem you need to test
<Peace--> if you don't test => you wil not fix
<Peace--> ovidiu-florin: sudo apt-get install libqtcore4-dev ?
<ovidiu-florin> Peace--: there is no such package
<Peace--> ovidiu-florin: wait a moment
<Peace--> ovidiu-florin: libqt4-dev
<raeg> Peace: Sure, so what do you want me to do? I turned up both "Mic" to maximum. And tested it again with "rec -o test.wav" and "play test.wav", without success.
<ovidiu-florin> Peace--: it's allready installed
<Peace--> ovidiu-florin: ok then wait a moment :D apt-file will help
<raeg> Peace: Or were you talking about "ExtMic", because that bar can not be changed.
<Peace--> ovidiu-florin: mm strange apt-file search QtCore says libqt4-dev
<Peace--> ovidiu-florin: there are others packages btw
<Peace--> like this ibqt4-private-dev
<ovidiu-florin> Peace--: this is my error: http://paste.kde.org/650360/
<Peace--> raeg: did you see the other page (> type right arrow)?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Peace--> ovidiu-florin: mm this is strange i have compiled a lots of stff
<Peace--> ovidiu-florin: i will suggest to understand those error to install  apt-file
<Peace--> then you do apt-file update
<Peace--> then apt-file search error
<Peace--> here it says
<Peace--> python-qt4-dev
<raeg> Peace--: Yes, there is another bar. Raising it did not help.
<Peace--> libqt4-private-dev
<Peace--> libqt4-dev libqtcore4-perl libqtcore4
<Peace--> ovidiu-florin: and others
<Peace--> raeg: mm sound like a bug
<Peace--> raeg: btw try to use  pavucontrol
<Peace--> or remove pulseaudio
<Peace--> raeg: if you want remove pulse audio  apt-get remove pulseaudio-utils pulseaudio
<Peace--> then you can even re-install it
<raeg> Peace--: These are all bars from alsamixer: http://imagebin.org/243285 and http://imagebin.org/243286
<raeg> Peace--: How should I use pavucontrol? I installed and opened it - but I did get how it should help. It is a very confusing program.
<Peace--> raeg: i dunno i have used one time btw aufnahme what is that ?
<Peace--> i don't knwo german language
<raeg> Peace--: Can it not become a problem if I remove pulseaudio?
<raeg> "aufnahme" is "recording"
<Peace--> raeg: mm tha should be to max
<raeg> sure, but which one? and even if I max all of them - it does not help
<raeg> btw: you already see: all are up
<Peace--> raeg: like i said before to understand you need to put them all to max
<Peace--> buddy as you want
<Peace--> i need to go have luck
<raeg> fair enough
<ovidiu-florin> what packages are necessary for KDE development?
<ovidiu-florin> I am reffering mostly to applications not the workspace
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: installing the qt-sdk and kdevelop/qtcreator would be a good start. And looking at http://techbase.kde.org/Development
<ovidiu-florin> I have those
<ovidiu-florin> I've started but I can't compile any project due to this error: http://paste.kde.org/650360/
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: odd, that should be part of libqt4-dev. Is that installed?
<ovidiu-florin> yes it is
<ovidiu-florin> I've used cmake-gui and fixed it... not sure how.. but it works now
<Delta_troN> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Delta_troN> ##################################################################################
<ovidiu-florin> where are the images/graphics that Kmail uses stored?
<ovidiu-florin> more specific, I'm looking for the images that are used to mark a email as important or not
<avihay> somewhere in /usr/share, I guess
<avihay> you can look at the installed files info of the package in any competent package manager
<robtygart> ovidiu-florin: look in /usr/share/icons
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, also, you might find helpful the command kdialog --get-icon actions
<FlowRiser> it lists all action items
<FlowRiser> including send, receive, email, etc
<FlowRiser> Hey all, i've got a question regarding the kubuntu startup; I've recently installed kubuntu on a netbook, it performs just fine; The problem is the startup time (3-4 minutes),  also immediately after showing the desktop it is so slow ... it works fine only after it shows up the warnings (i don't have a contact folder and updates); What can I do ? (I have 1.6 Ghz dual core, 1gb ram, vm.swappinness=10)
<adil> Hello
<FlowRiser> adil, yo
<robtygart> FlowRiser: Do you have your graphic drivers installed
<FlowRiser> robtygart, the graphic driver performs just fine; the problem lies in that slowness i experience prior to getting those popup warnings
<robtygart> The last time mine was acting really slow, it was to do with my graphic drivers.
<FlowRiser> robtygart, i will investigate that further, you might have a point
<robtygart> When this happens try and get terminal up and type "top" or "htop" if you have it
<robtygart> there you can see what the cpu and ram usage is
<robtygart> then you can get some idea of what app is slowing you down,
<FlowRiser> robtygart, the thing that most slows my system down at the beginning is PlasmaDesktop
<FlowRiser> 14% cpu
<robtygart> FlowRiser: give me the out put of
<robtygart> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<robtygart> output*
<FlowRiser> robtygart, wait a second, i need to get my other monitor in; I had to take it's lcd display, i needed it on a robot. brb 1 minute
<robtygart> Another idea could be your desktop effects, if you have everything turned on you could be slowing it down there too.
<FlowRiser> robtygart, i turned everything down, i even installed kubunut-low-fat-settings
<FlowRiser> rotygart, so now it's booting up into the login screen
<FlowRiser> it actually takes some time to boot into the kde-greeter
<FlowRiser> and now, i logged in
<andybrine> evening everyone
<robtygart> Is this a lapotp
<andybrine> can anyone recommend how to reinstall graphics drivers for intel 3000 hd
<FlowRiser> robtygart, i know, i just have high expectations of kubuntu :D
<andybrine> ?
<robtygart> FlowRiser: its really peppy in mine and this is a 7 year old laptop
<robtygart> andybrine: Have you looked in package manager?
<FlowRiser> robtygart, finally to the desktop! :D
<andybrine> I have the latest intel drivers from the packate manager
<robtygart> Wowl thats really slow
<FlowRiser> robtygart, exactly O>O
<andybrine> when i first login, my graphics are very blocky
<andybrine> and dont know why
<andybrine> so i was going to install again
<andybrine> see if it fixes it
<FlowRiser> andybrine, when you are in the login screen ?
<robtygart> There is an option in Package manager that you can make for re-installation.
<andybrine> FlowRiser when i have hit login and its loading, all the graphics are messed up
<robtygart> mark*
<FlowRiser> andybrine, check your graphics driver, might be you have vesa or something like that
<andybrine> what command do you use to check that?]
<FlowRiser> robtygart, i got the output: Vga compatible controller ... Intel N10  ... Kernel driver in use: i915
<FlowRiser> robtygart, mostly that
<robtygart> That looks fine.
<robtygart> My problems where coming from Nvida!
<robtygart> Nvidia*
<andybrine> there is a libva-intel-vaapi-driver, is that the one that needs installing?
<FlowRiser> robtygart, oh god! :D I always remember when Linus Torvald said: "Nvidia f*** you!"
<robtygart> lol
<FlowRiser> robtygart, there's even a remix on youtube
<robtygart> I don't think I seen the first vid, I only read the aretical
<FlowRiser> robtygart, WATCH IT!
<FlowRiser> and enjoy ;)
<robtygart> andybrine: could you also give me the output if this lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<robtygart> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<FlowRiser> robtygart, my system is faster than it was this morning, odly :|
<robtygart> Have you ran any updaes?
<FlowRiser> robtygart, let me check
<andybrine> robtygart, i have just messaged you the output
<robtygart> run
<robtygart> sudo apt-get update
<robtygart> Then
<robtygart> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FlowRiser> robtygart, to be honest i'd rather stay at 12.04, what does dist-upgrade do ?
<robtygart> type
<robtygart> man apt-get
<robtygart> I am not on Kubuntu at the moment, it can explain it better
<FlowRiser> robtygart, thanks man :D
<robtygart> it does the same thing as
<robtygart> sudo apt-get upgrade, but it will do the most important package first..  Thats how "snowhog" told me thas how I should do it.. LOL
<robtygart> he is around here somewhere I am sure
<FlowRiser> robtygart, hehe, in linux there are allot of ways to do things :D
<Unit193> robtygart: Not quite, upgrade will only update installed programs, dist-upgrade will also install programs if doing so is required when upgrading a package.  Like linux-image-generic when there is a new kernel out.
<robtygart> Ok, I get it.
<FlowRiser> I don't think this will solve my slow startup times, though
<FlowRiser> swap memory, swappinness, can they influence my startup times with kubuntu ?
<robtygart> I don't know.
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, nepomuk and akonadi can
<BluesKaj> if they're enabled
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, ok, i'll disable them after the update
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, also if you init scripts running at high run level
<BluesKaj> have
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, how do i check those ?
<BluesKaj> they're usually self made scrpits to start particular functions , not default stuff
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, it's a fresh install, didn't really had time to "fiddle" >:)
<BluesKaj> ok , FlowRiser ..what kind of boot times are you expecting ?
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, i'm not talking about boot times, just startup times; Cause Unity+compiz performs much better than Kde
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, example: from the login screen to kde it took 3-4 minutes! from the login screen to Unity+compiz 10 seconds
<BluesKaj> hmm, odd , never noticed that unity was faster then kde
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, you'd be surprised O.o
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, but i need kde to work in
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, so you can imagine my frustration when i have to wait 3 minutes just to get to the desktop
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, well you must have some other problem ..kde loads very quickly here , probly less tah 5-10 secs after login
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, on my pc too, it takes 3-5 secdonds O.o
<FlowRiser> i'll try again after update and reboot
<FlowRiser> time it properly
<BluesKaj> ok
<apologeticnoob> Hi
<apologeticnoob> I have a small issue that i could use some fresh eyes on
<apologeticnoob> when i boot into kubuntu i get an error msg that says "Call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directory is full?) check your installation. This is just a popup i can click okay to and then i can log in with no problems.
<apologeticnoob> something about kdeinit chrashes or something
<apologeticnoob> 12.04
<apologeticnoob> does anyone else have this or a fix to this?
<BluesKaj>  apologeticnoob , have you updated and upgraded lately ?
<apologeticnoob> yes
<apologeticnoob> http://pastebin.com/Rn3sE8va
<apologeticnoob> installed a few days ago
<apologeticnoob> it is an old laptop, but everything works smoothly so i doubt it is an hardware issue
<apologeticnoob> is kdm the right log to be reviewing?
<apologeticnoob> I was not sure about that...
<apologeticnoob> does this makes sense to you?
<BluesKaj> looks like your xserver-xorg file is bit out of spec , but X server obviously recovers , and it's not serious , as long as yopu don't have any video or display problems
<apologeticnoob> well i dont, but the boot delay is annoying
<BluesKaj> Intel graphics ?
<apologeticnoob> yea
<apologeticnoob> gma 450 i think
<apologeticnoob> should i be able to reinstall xserver without fucking everything up?
<IdleOne> you should be able to ask without swearing
<BluesKaj> you could try blanking the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and rebooting , unless of course you configured the file manually for other devices
<apologeticnoob> how was that a swear?
<apologeticnoob> ill try that
<IdleOne> apologeticnoob: cursing is not allowed in *buntu channels
<BluesKaj> we don't approve of the "f" word and othe curses
<apologeticnoob> oh. I am truly sorry
<invariant> When I resize a window under particular , X crashes. How can I modify the way kdm starts X?
<invariant> s/under particular/under particular conditions
<apologeticnoob> http://pastebin.com/LEZP32aQ
<apologeticnoob> should it be there?
<apologeticnoob> there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apologeticnoob> should it be there?
<BluesKaj> apologeticnoob, in some cases it's needed , and some not , the default is not ..if want to create xorg.conf (which can;t hurt) , do , sudo Xorg -configure
<apologeticnoob> Fatal server error:
<apologeticnoob> Server is already active for display 0
<BluesKaj> invariant, Kwin is the kde window manager , kdm is the login page display
<invariant> BluesKaj, please just answer the question.
<invariant> BluesKaj, I don't ask questions for nothing.
<invariant> BluesKaj, if you don't know the answer, that's also ok.
<invariant> In that case, just don't say anything.
<invariant> BluesKaj, I am interested in passing -core to X somewhere.
<BluesKaj> invariant, you're assuming by your question that kdm is at fault , kwin and the window theme you have chosen might be buggy ..and if you continue your rude attitude then I won't bother you any longer
<invariant> BluesKaj, no, you are assuming I am stupid.
<invariant> BluesKaj, I already know what crashes.
<invariant> BluesKaj, you are not helping.
<invariant> BluesKaj, and I didn't say kdm is at fault.
<invariant> BluesKaj, please try to _read_.
<invariant> BluesKaj, your attitude is rude, because I am trying to fix the broken system the rest of the world has created and you are interfering in this process. You are supposed to be helping me.
<BluesKaj> invariant, you're on ignore , don't waste your energy on me
<invariant> Man, how hard can it be to just answer the question that is asked?
<invariant> Yeah, that's a wonderful way to solve a problem. Ignoring it...
<apologeticnoob> blueskaj, is it safe to stop Xorg and how do i do so?
<apologeticnoob> or should i just "sudo Xorg -quiet" and the popup will go away?
<apologeticnoob> treating the syntoms so to speak
<BluesKaj> apologeticnoob, you can drop to a TTY , ALT+CTRL+F1 , then login and do sudo service lightdm (or kdm ) stop , the run your commands and then sudo service lightdm start
<BluesKaj> !tty | apologeticnoob
<ubottu> apologeticnoob: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<BluesKaj> tty is avery habdy method to configure and install apps that require X to be out of the loop
<BluesKaj> err handy
<franz__> guten abend ihr lieben
<BluesKaj> !de | franz__
<ubottu> franz__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<franz__> und wo finde ich den
<BluesKaj> franz__, this channel is English only
<franz__> ok
<musca> franz__: einfach anklicken
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: heh, I didn't realize alt-ctrl-f1 also worked
<shadeslayer> I always did a ctrl-alt-f1
<BluesKaj> yeah alta+ctrl+f1 to f6
<BluesKaj> or ctrl+alt+f1  to f6 :)
<ra2fat> bluetooth
#kubuntu 2013-01-19
<mrafcho001> I'm having an issue with the python-qt4 package. It wont install due to dependency on sip-api-8.1, which seems to be some kind of a virtual package provided by python-sip... which is already installed. Does anyone know whats going on?
<sbivol> mrafcho001: which Kubuntu version and PyQt4 version?
<mrafcho001> Kubuntu 12.10 and the package is python-qt4 (4.9.3-4)
<ovidiu-florin> mrafcho001: do you get an error on apt-get update ?
<mrafcho001> ovidiu-florin: I do not
<sbivol> mrafcho001: I have the same setup as you, with python-sip 4.13.3-2
<mrafcho001> I have same version installed as well
<sbivol> if you haven't forced any package installation, there should be no problem at all
<ovidiu-florin> in case you have a dependency problem try apt-get -f install
<ovidiu-florin> it shoul install any missing dependencies
<mrafcho001> On a closer look I see I have version 4.14-5~exp1... hmm
<sbivol> mrafcho001: maybe you used some PPA to install a newer version of the package
<mrafcho001> How can I tell which PPA is the origin of the package?
<yofel> mrafcho001: apt-cache policy <package>
<sbivol> yofel: nice!
<mrafcho001> oh how interesting, I think the software I'm trying to install (Calibre) is the one thats breaking everything, since the 4.14-5~exp1 package originates from there, yet it breaks python-qt4 which is required by Calibre.
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I should remember that command :D thank's
<ovidiu-florin> mrafcho001: how are you installing calibre?
<mrafcho001> ovidiu-florin: PPA... ppa:n-muench/calibre
<yofel> mrafcho001: tell the PPA owner that he can't just backport SIP, he needs to rebuild everything that uses it
<mrafcho001> yofel: meanwhile, any way to remove all packages from that PPA?
<yofel> (which IIRC is only python-qt)
<yofel> ppa-purge can do that
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can you give an example of that command?
<yofel> uh, I think it's just ppa-purge ppa:owner/ppa
<yofel> haven't used it in a long time
<ovidiu-florin> and that restores all changed packages to the version they were before the ppa waas added?
<ovidiu-florin> or removed?
<ovidiu-florin> I mean removes the packages from that ppa?
<yofel> "       This script provides a bash shell script capable of automatically downgrading all packages in a given PPA back to the ubuntu versions."
<ovidiu-florin> what about the paackages that aren't in the ubuntu ppa's? and that were added from that ppa?
<mrafcho001> yofel: I just tried, it and it did not downgrade my python-sip. I ended up manually purging it.
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I don't know
<mrafcho001> more interestingly, it did not disable the PPA... I was able to install calibre  without re-adding the PPA
<ovidiu-florin> calibre is in the official ubuntu repos
<ovidiu-florin> or in the partner, I don't know exactly
<mrafcho001> ovidiu-florin: Good catch!
<mij> When I connect an external ntfs USB HD, at the very moment I open it with dolphin, the process "mount.ntfs" jumps to 100% IO usage according to "iotop". Is the whole drive being read? and how to avoid this? in ubuntu this problem did not happen with the same laptop / usb hd
<mij> ok, turns out it was nepomuk!
<KimLaroux> yeah, nepomuk can go crazy when connecting a USB drive
<RadSurfer> Does anyone know how to clear the "authorization" data when trying to access a file-share folder?
<RadSurfer> If you key in wrong thing, it doesn't seem to let you ERASE it...
<gnomefreak> RadSurfer: change owner, but IIRC you need the paswrd to unlock it and change ownershio of file
<RadSurfer> What file?
<RadSurfer> I just want to delete/reset all data for that "authorization" dialog box for that particular file-share
<gnomefreak> oh
<RadSurfer> Using Dolphin to drag/drop files; but data that went into initial"Authorization" was all wrong
<RadSurfer> now its hung up and won't work... so there must be a way to ERASE that wrong entrys
<RadSurfer> Does anyone know what I'm talking about? & how to fix this?
<user94202> how do i delete autologin and passwords for websites in Konqueror?
<user94202> it keeps logging into ebay with my password. I want to delete that.
<phoenix_firebrd> bookmarks shows up in the kmenu and krunner, how do i distable that
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: right click the kmenu icon, click on Application Launcher Menu Settings, deselect the Bookmarks option. similar for krunner, click the settings icon on the far left, deselect Bookmarks
<soapee01> anyone else seeing X go NUTS and warnings about lsb_release not found even though it exists. Especially X though at 100%?
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: there is no such option as Application Launcher Menu Settings,  there is one called Application Launcher settings, but that doesn't contain options for bookmarks. The krunner solution works
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: ah, you have the newfangled Launcher, I don't think you can stop it from searching bookmarks there (at least I don't know of one)
<phoenix_firebrd> soapee01: 100% of what?
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: oops, sorry i should have told you first, i am using kde 4.9.97
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: yeah, but there are 2 launchers available and I use the "Classic Menu Style"
<soapee01> phoenix_firebird. I have an 8 core 16gb machine that becomes unusable after 3 days. X goes nuts one one core.
<tsimpson> like the old kmenu
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: oh
<soapee01> machine is alive via ssh phoneix_firebird; however graphics, not so much.
<phoenix_firebrd> soapee01: kubuntu version?
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: any particular reason why they removed this option
<phoenix_firebrd> ?
<soapee01> precise
<soapee01> but honestly kde4 has been massively unstable for me
<soapee01> kde 2 was much better and that was a piece of shit.
<phoenix_firebrd> soapee01: using any propitiatory graphics driver?
<soapee01> oh fuck all that of course
<soapee01> this isn't 1999
<phoenix_firebrd> soapee01: also is the cpu overclocked?
<soapee01> no
<soapee01> i never do
<FloodBotK1> soapee01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soapee01> I'm not flooding damn bot
<soapee01> it's nvidia modest graphics
<soapee01> let me lspci
<soapee01> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<soapee01> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<soapee01> lsmod |grep nv
<soapee01> nvidia              11283521  30
<soapee01> it's not video though. it's CPU.
<phoenix_firebrd> soapee01: do you know that we don't support proprietary stuff here
<phoenix_firebrd> soapee01: proprietary driver could crash the xserver and that could lead to the cpu being high.
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: I don't think it was removed, it just never existed
<soapee01> phoenix_firebrd you know the proprietary drivers for nvidia are in the repos?
<soapee01> and you know that's not my fucking problem?
<soapee01> I've been using debian since potato.
<soapee01> this didn't happen on lucid (kde) on the same machine.
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: I am wondering how it could read my bookmarks from my chromium browser
<soapee01> but ubuntu does so much weird shit
<soapee01> on the desktop
<soapee01> it makes it really hard to track shit down.
<Tm_T> soapee01: please calm down and cut the cursing
<soapee01> Tm_T I'm not upset honestly.
<soapee01> it's just an issue, and I'm profane.
<phoenix_firebrd> soapee01: during installation of the proprietary stuff you should have come across a leagal notice that says canonical doesn't support it
<Ab3L> soapee01: i've logged in too late and have an nvidia. could you make me up to date? can you remember me what is your problem?
<soapee01> phoenix_firebrd really?
<soapee01> that is not my problem.
<phoenix_firebrd> soapee01: it is simple, uninstall the propitiatory driver and check and if the x crashes
<soapee01> honestly, if you don't know, don't offer advice phoenix_firebrd
<soapee01> it's not a driver issue
<phoenix_firebrd> soapee01: its Nvidia's problem , you should consult them
<Tm_T> soapee01: cut the attitude please
<soapee01> no, it isn't
<soapee01> it's not how the software works.
<soapee01> I see it on a laptop with nouvoue as well.
<phoenix_firebrd> soapee01: If you had tested the system without the propitiatory driver and still the X crashes , then we can help you
<soapee01> x isn't crashing.
<soapee01> if it did, I'd have log files
<soapee01> it just goes to 100% cpu (on one core)
<soapee01> and it's irritating.  I have to restart precise every few days like I did windows 98.
<soapee01> and I've been using Linux since 1999. This has been the most unstable release I've ever seen.
<soapee01> I'm also fighting an install on an IBM server (so says my client), but I'll believe that when I get KVM access.
<copacetic> The display settings application does not save my changes past a reboot, how can I make it do this?
<soapee01> copacetic: idk for sure these days but it used to be dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jussi> where do I find the actual files for the desktop backgrounds?
<Peace-> jussi: ?
<Peace-> you wanna know where are stored wallpapers ?
<Peace-> locally or on the system
<jussi> Peace-: I figured it, thanks
<Peace-> jussi: ok
<rork> one day someone will search for jussi's question and hit the irc logs hoping for an answer only to find out Jussi figgured it out...
<jussi> rork: just because you lot are too slow :D
<rork> it would be helpfull though if you could share the information ;)
<jussi> I suppose: /usr/share/wallpapers
<jussi> :)
<Peace-> ~/.kde/share/wallpaper
<Peace-> that is locally
<monia> salve
<monia> !list
<ubottu> monia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rijack> for dual boot should i install windows or linux first?
<lordievader> rijack: Windows first, Windows has the habit of overwriting Grub.
<rijack> alright do i need to make part table before hand?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> Hi Peace-
<sbivol> rijack: I usually install Win with it's boot and system partitions, then install Linux and partition the drive as I like
<sbivol> rijack: but for my workflow, Windows in a virtual machine is more than enough
<rijack> sbivol: thankyou
<bartar3d> hi all
<monkeyjuice> hello bartar3d
<bartar3d> hey, monkeyjuice, how are you?
<monkeyjuice> not to bad , keeping warm
<bartar3d> :-), I try to
<bartar3d> I've ran into some sort of an issue here, concerning mounting drives..
<monkeyjuice> and what would that be
<bartar3d> I've got my music collection on external drive, and even though the drive is auto-mounted on boot, no player seems to find it back, and I have to reselect the directory on each boot
<bartar3d> same happens with callibre, when I start it, it seems not to be able to read the library, which also is on an external drive
<bartar3d> they are mounted though
<bartar3d> and accessible from dolphin
<monkeyjuice> once you reselect it  then it works fine?
<bartar3d> yep
<monkeyjuice> hmmm a bit strange
<BluesKaj> bartar3d, have you tried adding the drive to fstab or perhaps linking your external drive music folder to your /home/user dir
<invariant> bartar3d, are you sure that's not a powersaving feature?
<invariant> bartar3d, because mine does the same thing by design.
<bartar3d> you mean, the powersaving feature invariant?
<BluesKaj> bartar3d, ??
<invariant> bartar3d, to test this, start a terminal, go to the right directory and do ls.
<invariant> bartar3d, if it returns an answer immediately, then calibre should also work.
<invariant> bartar3d, you can tell BluesKaj that he has me on ignore.
<invariant> bartar3d, if it doesn't you know that while mounted, it's just in power-saving mode. (this is a hardware feature)
<bartar3d> ok, BluesKaj, you seem to have invariant on ignore...
<bartar3d> ok, well the drive does shut down automagically after the computer is shut down, but it does start again too when I start the computer
<bartar3d> I didn't have this problem on 12.04
<bartar3d> Now I'm on 12.10
<invariant> bartar3d, can you answer the experiment I devised?
<invariant> bartar3d, GUI programs can do all kinds of things to hide reality in their efforts to make it easier for the user (that never works)
<BluesKaj> ok , bartar3d , I'll backoff
<bartar3d> invariant, well, right now it does show up imediatly, but I'd better check after a reboot
<invariant> bartar3d, it has nothing to do with a reboot.
<invariant> bartar3d, it has to do with a lack of diskactivity.
<invariant> bartar3d, if you don't write anything to it for a few hours, it will go in sleep mode.
<bartar3d> hmm, and how to keep it active?
<invariant> bartar3d, it's still mounted, but any response will take a longer time (30 seconds or so)
<bartar3d> no, that's not the problem, I'm sure
<bartar3d> they were were persistent
<invariant> bartar3d, simple: you execute the command while sleep 300; do touch /mnt/foo/bar; done
<invariant> bartar3d, unless your hardware is broken, this is simply how it works.
<invariant> bartar3d, calibre is not going to behave anything different from other applications.
<bartar3d> then the only reason for my hardware to break, would have been the upgrade, which sounds not quite reasonable
<invariant> bartar3d, which is why it's not a likely hypothesis.
<invariant> bartar3d, in short... just look at the problem for some time.
<invariant> bartar3d, you will either provide evidence contradicting what I said or you will see that I was right.
<bartar3d> ok, maybe it's right, it sounds logical, sleep-mode.. but it does take quite a bit longer to wake pu
<bartar3d> *up
<bartar3d> and it must have been activated by a change in default configuration between 12.04 and 12.10
<BluesKaj> barbar , have you tried linking pertinent files to your ~/
<bartar3d> No BluesKaj, with my new info, I'll first test things a little, and then try out other solutions, now I need to get some things done
<BluesKaj> bartar3d, I added my external drive to fstab by finding the correct device with fdisk -l, then doing sudo blkid to copy the proper string to fstab like so ," UUID=34ab43d0-f91e-4c5e-8e61-c1ccc7306839 /media/External ext4    defaults        0       2 " ...without quotes of course
<BluesKaj> BBL
<invariant>  During boot, I see ................. when grub is supposed to show the bootmenu. How can I make it not show .......... and boot faster?
<DarkSim> Hello! :)
<DarkSim> First time to try KDE for me, hope it's good
<invariant> DarkSim, which version are you running?
<DarkSim> Ubuntu 12.04
<DarkSim> The thing that scared me from trying was that I heard it was a) slow and b) not so pretty
<DarkSim> I've almost tried all DE's there are so I guess it's time to give KDE a roll
<sbivol> DarkSim: you _really_ should give Kubuntu 12.10 a try, or even 13.04 if you feel adventurous.
<DarkSim> It's hard to downgrade
<DarkSim> last time I upgraded to 12.10 basically everything went crashing down on me
<DarkSim> My BURG, applications, system crashes on everything
<DarkSim> it was a complete mess
<DarkSim> and I'm a newbie too so it's not that nice to troubleshoot literally the whole computer
<DarkSim> So I've tried Unity, Xfce, Lxde, Pantheon and even Gnome 3
<DarkSim> Let's see if KDE is the miracle and wonder I've been hearing about recently ;)
<DarkSim> I just wish something like KDE or Xfce could generally look like Unity or Gnome 3 when it comes to polish, because honestly, Gnome 3 looks gorgeous to me
<DarkSim> I know, I know, people hate me for even considering Gnome 3
<DarkSim> Got a little freaked out since I had no start button or anything, thankfully I could find it lol
<zedority> have you got kde installed now?
<sbivol> DarkSim: Take yout time, head to IRC when you have a question, and you'll hopefully find the KDE experience very nice
<DarkSim> sbivol, just a wonder, have you for instance seen the..I think it's called verify window
<DarkSim> you know you start something and it asks for your password, root access and all that
<DarkSim> have you seen that in Gnome 3, that window, the style and all? Can KDE achieve that?
<sbivol> DarkSim: I've never used Gnome 3, since Gnome 2 I moved on to KDE
<DarkSim> Yeah, but...let me fetch you a screenshot
<ScottyK> Greetings! I saw that amarok 2.7 has been released. How long to you think it will be until it appears in the regular repos for 12.10?
<sbivol> ScottyK: I think it's been packaged for kubuntu already, try looking for a PPA, like this one: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<yofel> sbivol, ScottyK: wait
<yofel> that has the amarok beta + kde 4.10 rc2
<yofel> ScottyK: 2.7 can be found in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ScottyK> Is using programs from the backports "safe", or is it reasonably stable?
<yofel> maybe not completely safe, but reasonably stable
<ScottyK> ok, i'll give it a try. thanks!
<sbivol> ScottyK: I use pre-release versions of KDE for my main computer  (even today I upgraded via http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu), and it never lets me down. the Kubuntu packagers do a great job.
<yofel> sbivol: please NEVER mention the staging PPA outside -devel. It's not meant for public use
<sbivol> yofel: sorry, I'll keep in mind.
<yofel> (we keep work-in-progress packages there, if you use it while we work on them it's likely that you'll break your system)
<invariant> They are keeping all the working versions for themselves!!
<sbivol> yofel: I've used KDE 4.0. A system can never be more „work in progress” than that :-)
<yofel> well, true. Let's rather say that you loose warranty by using it ^^
<DarkSim> wtf is up with KDE forcing me to have some random web browser on my taskbar?
<DarkSim> rekonq
<yofel> DarkSim: uh, you can always remove the launcher
<DarkSim> I do, but it comes back
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> now that shouldn't happen
<DarkSim> As soon as I make a change in Task Manager Settings
<DarkSim> it just pops back up
<invariant> DarkSim, if you use 12.04 without any updates, like the backports, that's a bad idea.
<DarkSim> Like in Windows 7 when it's pinned to the taskbar for quick launch
<DarkSim> I'm not using a backport
<DarkSim> I just use the latest 12.04
<yofel> yeah, but removing the launcher isn't supposed to bring it back
<invariant> DarkSim, then do so immediately.
<yofel> invariant: 4.8 is still supposed to work right
<invariant> yofel, do you backport all fixes?
<DarkSim> It also randomly puts two windows together on top of each other on the taskbar as well
<DarkSim> So much problem within the first minutes, sigh
<yofel> invariant: well, it has the fixes that are in 4.8.5 + some cherry-picked ones. Of course not everything that's in 4.9
<invariant> DarkSim, for your own health, go with the above referred backports repo.
<yofel> DarkSim: ok, *that* is kind a known issue (on some systems)
<yofel> *kind of
<yofel> 4.9 might help there. Not sure as I don't use the default task manager
<DarkSim> Bit sad it coughs up so many problems all at once
<DarkSim> no other DM has given me these kind of problems that fast
<invariant> DarkSim, we already know how much it sucked in 4.8.
<invariant> Or rather, I know. yofel needs some convincing.
 * yofel didn't say that 4.9 doesn't work better
<invariant> I don't quite get this attitude where stable software is more buggy.
<DarkSim> I'm not accusing anyone
<invariant> It's as if developers have no confidence that later versions are not superior to previous versions.
<invariant> If you don't believe in yourself, why should anyone else do that then?
<DarkSim> I'm sorry, ok
<yofel> I think he's talking to me
<invariant> I also run Debian Stable still on some desktop system, but it's quite unbearable.
<BluesKaj> DarkSim, it's not you , just ignore the and don't feed the troll
<DarkSim> Cant I bind the start button to Meta/Super?
<yofel> well, that has 4.4 IIRC - which *is* old (has a working kdepim suite though)
<DarkSim> I don't want to mash half my keyboard to bring up the start menu
<invariant> yofel, I don't use KDE on that machine.
<yofel> DarkSim: you'll need to use meta/super+some_other_key
<yofel> DarkSim: in KDE meta/super is just a modifier, not a shortcut by itself
<DarkSim> That's not good :/
<invariant> DarkSim, because of some silly technical excuse which KDE developers make your windows key cannot be used to bring up the start menu.
<invariant> They say that because QT simply doesn't work like that, that they don't support it.
<DarkSim> :/
<invariant> However, QT is open-source and they control the whole operating system.
<invariant> This is #kubuntu afterall.
<invariant> Meanwhile, I am the troll according to BluesKaj...
<yofel> kubuntu tries to stick to KDE for such things (even if I agree that it's annoying)
<invariant> yofel, I wonder why....
<invariant> yofel, perhaps because they have no idea about software development?
<invariant> yofel, the Kubuntu people, that is.
<DarkSim> Can I add a caption to the start button as well?
<yofel> invariant: I'm a kubuntu-dev myself. We simply try to stick to KDE as soon as possible - randomly patching KDE is already done by other distros
<yofel> *as close as
<invariant> yofel, there are lots of alternative designs possible too to make it easy to use the start menu with the keyboard.
<invariant> Perhaps you are busy fixing all the bugs you have introduced before.
<yofel> sticking close to kde has the advantage of being able to blame them for most of those, but we're a small enough team that we're busy even without trying to track down every single bug we see
<DarkSim> So far KDE looks better than I expected, but it's customization is mildly speaking a pain, worth noting
<john__> Good day! Somebody please take a look at this screenshots of KDE 4.10 B1:
<john__> http://imgur.com/a/QS5Gs
<john__> See the transparency glitches?
<john__> This is from kubuntu 13.04
<john__> expected or should I report a bug?
<yofel> john__: 13.04 support is in #ubuntu+1, but the only system I'M seing that on is a 12.04 VM (kvm) running 4.9.97 - all other systems are fine.
<BluesKaj> john__, there's a large update/upgrade in the works today , have you done so yet ?
<john__> yes, seems so, minutes ago
<john__> distro-upgrade
<BluesKaj> john__, also 13.04 support is at #ubuntu+1
<DarkSim> I have a general idea of most DE's now
<DarkSim> It's hard to pick a favorite
<john__> okay, tkx
<BluesKaj> I was missing some toolbar and menu options before the upgrade and they're restored now
<yofel> DarkSim: from my experience one ends up picking the one that gets in the way the least when working
<BluesKaj> john__, ^ so there may be some otherfixes that may affect you but unfortunately a reboot is required
<DarkSim> I know people want me to die in a fire, but Gnome 3 has given me the most pleasant experience yet
<DarkSim> The biggest surprise really
<DarkSim> Xfce is the best DE for pure Windows-ish workstyle and is very blunt, not that beautiful
<DarkSim> KDE comes close, but I still like Xfce just a little itty bitty bit more
<DarkSim> Cinnamon is really cool, but it crashes ALL the time
<ScottyK> my 7 year old son is a big fan of KDE. On his side of the kid's computer, he has his desktop loaded with widgets..
<DarkSim> All my opinions, so I respect your disrespect
<DarkSim> If I could create something which looks like Gnome 3 in KDE it would be a instant win, because I like customization, but the general layout and polish on the UI which Gnome 3 is just so.. wow
<DarkSim>  my mouse just locked, brilliant
<jimbob6996> LOL
<jimbob6996> sometimes you can unlock it with the exc key
<jimbob6996> but not often
<OerHeks> gnome-issue, i guess
<jimbob6996> not sure about it being a gnome issue
<BluesKaj> <old windows guy , prefer the familiarity KDE gives me
<jimbob6996> it's been happening to me off and on since the upgrade to 12.10
<jimbob6996> though I've narrowed it down to when the priview image comes up with a mouse over
<BluesKaj> BBL, gotta push some snow
<jimbob6996> snow :O
<insanitywolf> has anyone tried kubuntu in samsung ativ smart pc pro?
<soee> what is the command to edit text file inside terminal ?
<Kottizen> soee: nano <file>
<jimbob6996> to end text file?
<jimbob6996> are you talking about exit?
<soee> Kottizen, thank you
<jimbob6996> and kubuntu 13.04 is available for DL too
<Tm_T> jimbob6996: there's no Kubuntu 13.04 yet
<riccardone> Tm_T : No, the official 13.04 will be released on April 2013
<Tm_T> riccardone: indeed
<jimbob6996> it's still in beta
<jimbob6996> oops alpha  :))
<riccardone> yeah, it's in alpha release
<DarkSim> Kubuntu locked my mouse so I had to log out, smooth :/
<kotTon_kaNdiy> raring ringtail
<riccardone> instead my wireless mouse go wrong ...
<Wizard> I don't even know the meaning of "raring" and "ringtail"
<Wizard> :P
<kotTon_kaNdiy> make sure the batteries are good
<kotTon_kaNdiy> the new ubuntu code name
<DarkSim> I think he meant the words as a definition
<Wizard> I know it's the code name. I just don't understand the words :D
<Wizard> Exactly.
<kotTon_kaNdiy> ring tail is what they used to call raccoons :)
<DarkSim> Can I edit the windows buttons and all that in KDE?
<DarkSim> Because I don't like the default art style
<Wizard> You can either try changing Oxygen options or switch theme to fit your needs.
<DarkSim> in system settings?
<Wizard> Yes.
<mdjumper> moin
<jimbob6996> hey jacky
<Jacky> that was odd
<Jacky> but expected
<madconqueror> Hey there. I'm new to linux and the folder structure... root is on a SSD, my /home on a HDD. I want a VM image to live on the SSD. Where to put it? I'd opt for /opt/vbvm - but /usr/vbvm or /var/vbvm seem to be viable options too... What's your opinion?
<madconqueror> exit
<madconqueror> :quit
<madconqueror> gaaa
<madconqueror> part
 * Wizard yawns
 * Jacky glances at the Wizard.
<sbivol> question: how do you guys post these messages?
<Wizard> sbivol: /me
 * sbivol found something new about IRC
<sbivol> ah, brilliant :)
<sbivol> thank you, Wizard
<Wizard> sbivol: Now you are ready to join #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Jacky> haha
<Wizard> Jacky has already done it.
 * sbivol apreciates Wizard's irony
<Wizard> ;D
<DarthFrog> madconqueror:  If you want to follow Linux conventions, put it under /usr/local/vbvm.  That's your playground.
<DarthFrog>  /usr (USR = Unix System Resources) is for distro use. /usr/local is for sysadmin use.
<DarthFrog> madconqueror:  /opt is OK, too, instead of /usr/local.  Use one or the other consistently, though.
<sbivol> DarthFrog: I always thought /usr comes from „users” o_O
<DarthFrog> sbivol:  Most people do, I imagine.
<mr0wl> same here
<DarthFrog> daemon = Disk And Environment MONitor.
 * folorn[A] is now away - Reason : im away from da keyboard hit me up later
<madconqueror> DarthFrog: Thank you, you have been truly helpful (Sorry, if this is not reflected in my IRC commands, it has been a long time, and I do not use Apples anymore)
<DarthFrog> madconqueror:  have you tweaked your system to use a SSD properly? http://apcmag.com/how-to-maximise-ssd-performance-with-linux.htm
<DarthFrog> SSDs are fundamentally different from spinning rust.
<madconqueror> how come?
<DarthFrog> One has rotating platters with moving r/w heads, the other is addressable static memory.  One has virtually unlimited r/w cycles, the other has limited r/w cycles.  Treating a SSD drive like a regular HD can cause it to wear out prematurely and impinge performance.
<madconqueror> OK, this is private usage. It's an i5-3210 on ivy that came with 2x2 GB RAM which I replaced with 2x4 GB RAM (1066 CL7...bla) and used it for surfing.
<madconqueror> when i wanted to install x DB which demanded 4 GB of RAM I realized one DIMM had died.
<madconqueror> now it has 1 8GB CL9
<madconqueror> sufficiefect for the VM to provide 6 GB to the VM I want to live on my SSD
<madconqueror> the x DB will only be used for traiining
<madconqueror> would you rather install real world DBs on rust or on SSDs?
<sbivol> I have this issue in KDE 4.9.98 – every notification appears too much to the right, half of it being beyond the visible area. When I try to drag it to its place, Plasma freezes.
<DarthFrog> madconqueror:  I have my system and my home directory on a 240 GB SSD.  But I also have a 1 TB HD mounted under my home directory for storage.
<kotTon_kaNdiy> backup drive, darth?
<DarthFrog> madconqueror: For a database, where r/w access times are critical for performance, SSD's are ideal.
<madconqueror> backups are not intended to be connected, kotTon_kaNdiy
<DarthFrog> kotTon_kaNdiy: No.  Tunes, ebooks, download & work directories.  I have a 4 TB D-Link NAS for backup.
<DarthFrog> Oh yeah, Steam and games are on the storage drive.
<madconqueror> haha
<madconqueror> thanks DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> you're welcome.
<kotTon_kaNdiy> my dad woulda been amazed how far drives and storage has progressed since he passed
<sbivol> this screenshot shows a misplaced notification: http://cip.md/plasma-notification.png
<DarthFrog> madconqueror:  Backups are intended to be used. :-)  Whatever arrangement someone makes that works for them is correct.  If used. :-)
<kotTon_kaNdiy> he was used to the old 512 true floppies :))
<kotTon_kaNdiy> yuppers
<DarthFrog> kotTon_kaNdiy: I used 180 KB floppies and 300 baud acoustic coupler modems.
<systemclient> How can I get Telepathy working with Voice and Video? #KDE told me that libtelepathy-qt4-farstream2 is missing, but apparently telepathy has to be build with that
<kotTon_kaNdiy> at least I got rid of the oriiginal os on this computer vista :|
<kotTon_kaNdiy> whata piece of crap that was
<madconqueror> I used the 5.25'' myself, let's leave it at that.
<kotTon_kaNdiy> whoah :-O
<madconqueror> thanks all and goodbye
<kotTon_kaNdiy> your older than my dad :-O
<kotTon_kaNdiy> cool :)
<kotTon_kaNdiy> from what I heard, they have a linux that runs on a floppy :-)
<kotTon_kaNdiy> but no the 512's
<kotTon_kaNdiy> the 1.44 megers
<Adricolo> Hi everyone
<Adricolo> Someone ?
<kotTon_kaNdiy> wassup, adric?
<swarfega> is kde 4.10 rc3 being uploaded to the repos?
<shadeslayer> swarfega: for raring it's already up
<swarfega> quantal tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> dunno, I was out of the loop on this one
<shadeslayer> odd ... ninjas doesn't have 4.9.98 for quantal
<swarfega> :/
<shadeslayer> swarfega: http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.98_quantal.html
<shadeslayer> so it's there, I just don't know where :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: staging - it's done for both, I just didn't get to copy it
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> feel free o
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'll run the copy script
<shadeslayer> yofel: anything in there that should not be copied?
<shadeslayer> or should I copy it all
<yofel> all (AFAIK)
 * shadeslayer double checks
<shadeslayer> yofel: kubuntu-meta needs copying?
<shadeslayer> packages are now being copied to the beta ppa
<shadeslayer> for quantal/precise
<swarfega> cool
#kubuntu 2013-01-20
<MoreCowbell> WHAT YEAR IS IT
<monkeyjuice> the year of the Monkey
<wolftune> hi anyone have experience with dual-monitors and AMD Catalyst?
<wolftune> Under KDE
<wolftune> of course
<Guest83040> join #bash
<KimLaroux> you forgot /
<Guest83040> ye :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<Wizard> Good. Really good.
<eduardofl> hi
<Yamakazi> mlm all,,
<lordievader> Hey Yamakazi, how are you?
<Yamakazi> fine,, and u,
<lordievader> Yamakazi: I'm doing well, thank you for asking.
<Yamakazi> u wlcome,
<invariant> Can you tell me  line number and file of where X  (the X server) is started in Kubuntu?
<invariant> I am using kdm.
<lordievader> invariant: You are probably looking for /etc/init/kdm.conf
<invariant> lordievader, I am not seeing the binary X being called.
<invariant> lordievader, I want to influence the parameters of X.
<lordievader> invariant: My lightdm script (12.10) has the line "exec lightdm", I think kdm.conf has "exec kdm". This is probably starting X on it's own. If that does not work you could disable the kdm.conf and write your own init script.
<invariant> lordievader, so, the answer is: kdm starts X in some binary file and if you want to modify it, you need to recompile kdm, or use a different dm, but you also don't know which dm will enable me to do that.
<invariant> In short, the easiest solution is likely to start X manually without any dm.
<lordievader> invariant: So you write your own init script, have the script start X and have .xinit (or .xsession) start the dm.
<invariant> lordievader, is that even possible?
<invariant> lordievader, I am pretty sure that's not how it works.
<invariant> The display manager needs to control the X server.
<invariant> That's the whole point.
<tsimpson> invariant: you can configure how X runs by modifying the files in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<invariant> tsimpson, there are still tons of files there.
<lordievader> invariant: In that way I have modified a live-cd to start fluxbox. I made a startx.conf in /etc/init, that would run "startx" and the .xinit file had "startfulxbox".
<invariant> tsimpson, all I want is the line which starts X and convert it into X -core.
<tsimpson> invariant: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc I think
<invariant> tsimpson, how was I supposed to know that?
<invariant> tsimpson, thanks for finding it, but don't you think that such things should be easier to find?
<tsimpson> invariant: well I didn't know about it either, I just found it
<invariant> tsimpson, I'd say that in a good system, you can just run something like pstree and click your way up and see on which line of which file (even if it's binary) something was done.
<tsimpson> the whole X infrastructure is a mystery to most
<lordievader> tsimpson: There are books ranting about X11...
<invariant> lordievader, also about UNIX.
<invariant> They are mostly right.
<tsimpson> there's probably a bunch of fork()'ing before X actually gets called
<wakeup> Hello everyone,
<wakeup> I am currently translating documents into Turkish.
<wakeup> When I follow the link Help Translate on Launchpad, it suggested me translating oneiric templates. I almost complete translations, but today I saw another translations of kubuntu-docs on Raring trunk list.
<wakeup> Should I continue the translation with oneiric (https://translations.launchpad.net/k...eiric/+lang/tr) or did I waste my time by not translating Raring files (https://translations.launchpad.net/u...50&start=150)? Because I cannot see my old translations in Raring files.
<lordievader> invariant: X11 is needlesly complicated if you ask me...
<tsimpson> wakeup: the folks in #kubuntu-devel would know more about how the translation system works
<wakeup> ok thanks :). i will move into that channel then...
<lordievader> wakeup: Good luck!
<invariant> lordievader, I think you can only make such a judgement call if you know the current system inside out.
<invariant> You can write an X11 haters book if you are really sure, or an alternative implementation with the exact same features that's much smaller.
<lordievader> invariant: Yes, you are quite right.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<invariant> The aptitude shipped in 12.04 is broken. How can I install the one from quantal?
<ikonia> you don't
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ikonia> you should never mix distro version packages
<invariant> Ok, so after I have converted my installation scripts to use aptitude I can switch it back to the less efficient apt-get again. Great!
<invariant> There are  over 350 people who have that problem on launchpad. Why was it even included in the distribution in the first place?
<invariant> Don't you run automatic tests or something like that such that you don't need those 350 people to tell you about a problem?
<SpartanF31> hallo! There is a way to see in samba shares the available machines over the lan  and at the same time hide my one?
<BluesKaj> !crosspost |  SpartanF31
<ubottu> SpartanF31: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<SpartanF31> BluesKaj: thanks, but i saw no answer to my question so i asked elsewere. I'm not flooding.
<ed3456765456> people help me, I accidently removed something from the taskbar bar and now the taskbar doesnt show active applications, the Kubuntu button, quick shortcuts are there, but if I open firefox the application button is not shown, how do I get it back?
<sbivol> ed3456765456: unlock widgets. remove all the panels you have on the desktop. then right-click on the desktop, Add Panel -> default panel
<sbivol> ed3456765456: or, right-click the panel, Add widgets, Task manager
<sbivol> ed3456765456:  (I think that widget is called Task manager in english, or something like that)
<ed3456765456> sbivol: yes it has worked, thank you
<sbivol> ed3456765456: you're welcome
<IceGuest_75> hello, who can help me?
<theadmin> Hello everyone. I have a seriously annoying problem. After a while after the system login, the sound completely dissapears. Nothing solves it but a reboot, so the end result is I have to reboot every hour or so if I want to keep sound working. Seems to be KDE-specific, but I'm not completely certain of that.
<theadmin> The Phonon backend in use is gstreamer, and I do have pulseaudio installed, although I'm experiencing the same issue without pulse.
<BluesKaj> theadmin, which sound card/ chip?
<theadmin> BluesKaj: 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<theadmin> This happened yesterday after a kernel update, but I don't think that can be related. Who knows, though, the kernel is mysterious.
<theadmin> Well... actually I'm wrong, this started happening before the update.
<theadmin> So, ignore that
<BluesKaj> ok theadmin , first run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , if the driver loads there won't be any output
<theadmin> BluesKaj: It did load
<theadmin> BluesKaj: Still no sound though.
<BluesKaj> then  with root permissions open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , and add this line to the bottom , options snd-hda-intel index=0 , then save the file and reboot
<BluesKaj> that line should make the kernel source module/driver persistent, thea
<BluesKaj> theadmin,^
<theadmin> BluesKaj: Done. I'll reboot, but since the sound works for a while after booting I won't be able to immediately tell whether that's worked.
<theadmin> BluesKaj: May I ask what exactly the "index" is?
<BluesKaj> index is the sequence that alsa looks at the driver , you can have more than one if the first index listed is unavailabe the 2nd in the list will be used , that's the theory
<theadmin> Hm, there are some entries with *negative* indices there though
<BluesKaj> it works for my setup , I have 2 soundcards
<BluesKaj> yes that means ignore
<theadmin> Ah, I see.
<theadmin> Okay, thanks. I think that may be the problem, so hope that fixes it. I'll stop by later if the problem reappears. Thanks again.
<esing> Hi
<esing> Does Kubuntu already come with kde 4.10?
<BluesKaj> hi esing
<esing> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> esing, i think it does now , if you're on 12.10 it should be in the backports
<esing> BluesKaj, I guess I can update my applications through backports too?
<kotTon_kaNdiy> it's KDE rc2
<kotTon_kaNdiy> 4.10 rc2
<BluesKaj> esing, I'm not certain , because I'm on 13.04 and it just came down pipe a few daysa go
<kotTon_kaNdiy> just checked it
<BluesKaj> esing, if it's not in the backports for 12.10 , wait until it is.
<BluesKaj> guess I should check my 12.10 install
<ikonia> I don't think as a rule of thumb un-released versoins such as 13.04 get backports until it's at least at a stable release stage
<BluesKaj> ikonia, well, i'm testing for the devs and it's stable now after the last upgrade
<ikonia> BluesKaj: yes, but it changes a lot
<ikonia> stable today = broken tomorrow
<kotTon_kaNdiy> yup
<BluesKaj> yeah , no kidding :)
<kotTon_kaNdiy> so I'll wait till they release a 13.10 verion
<BluesKaj> guess i'd better check my 12.10 like I said ...bbiab
<BluesKaj> nothing yet , my 12.10 install is still running kde 4.9.4 . the update/upgrade/dist-upgrade didn't offer any new kde upgrades
<boot> If you have the kubuntu updates ppa, you should be on 4.9.5
<BluesKaj> i'm using the backports
<esing> Is kubuntu 13.04 like debian unstable to debian testing?
<BluesKaj> esing, probly not a s stable as "debian unstable" at this stage
<BluesKaj> esing there's a bug with ubiquity installer with some 64bit AMD hardware/cpus , which i had to workaround by installing 12.10 then upgrading via internet to bypass the ubiquity installer
<BluesKaj> on 13.04 that is
<esing> Hm, I see
<BluesKaj> esing, if you're thinking of testing an RC type OS then make a separate partition for it and keep a stable one as your main OS ...I know it sound like stating the obvious , but I feel it's our duty as kubuntu supporters to say so.
<esing> Ye, that is safer to do so. Thanks for the advice
<kotTon_kaNdiy> you know how to setup partitions, esing?
<kotTon_kaNdiy> there's a good linux verion for it, and it doubles as a rescue disk too
<esing> kotTon_kaNdiy, I guess you refer to gparted live cd?
<ikonia> you really don't need that
<ikonia> the kubuntu cd will work just fine
<esing> Ye, kubuntu live cd should have that too
<kotTon_kaNdiy> not exactly.  but that's another one you could use
<kotTon_kaNdiy> lemme see if I can track it down
<kotTon_kaNdiy> been awhile
<kotTon_kaNdiy> the one I'm thinking of also had anitvirus software on it
<BluesKaj> ikonia, you were mentioning a dns helper a minute ago in kubuntu is that the DNS-DN service discovery monitor in systemsettings > startup and shutdown ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I don't know how it's implemented in kubuntu to be honest
<BluesKaj> ok thanks ikonia , i'll be rebooting again soon and I'll soon find out
<Gnosis-> Hi. I am unable to log in, but I know my password is correct. How can I diagnose what the problem is? (running Quantal Kubuntu - 12.10)
<IdleOne> I just installed unetbootin on kubuntu 12.10, when I run the app it asks me for my password but tells me the password is wrong, not sure what password it is asking for here?
<kotTon_kaNdiy> thought so, it's by AVG
<kotTon_kaNdiy> https://share.avg.com/arl/
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Gnosis-> The X cursor appears for a moment, then my laptop screen turns off; then, the laptop screen turns on, but with all black, and finally, I am back at the login screen.
<lordievader> Gnosis-: Can you login to a tty?
<Gnosis-> lordievader: yes
<Gnosis-> lordievader: I am logged in right now for using IRC
<lordievader> Gnosis-: Ah ok, and your home dir is accesible and has the right permissions?
<Gnosis-> the permissions are 755
<Gnosis-> correct owner and group
<ikonia> homedir full ?
<ikonia> or mounted read only ?
<Gnosis-> ikonia: no and no
<ikonia> wonder if your video card module is crashing then
<lordievader> Gnosis-: Check out the logs in /var/log/lightdm they might tell you something.
<Gnosis-> hmm. is there some command line way of putting it online?
<Gnosis-> oh wait, I know how...
<IdleOne> you can use pastebinit
<Gnosis-> lordievader / ikonia: here's my /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1553482/
<GH0> I seem to be having an issue where isc-dhcp-server starts before my network interface is actually considered up and ready. It attempts to start 8 times during the boot process, and then fails staying off/disabled after boot is completed. At the moment this is the error/problem (dmesg output) http://pastebin.com/MkdJaF3Z , and when doing an ip addr and ifconfig http://pastebin.com/ktYxji1G cont....
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/hF4hafYg however, when I manually start the service after boot is complete, everything works fine: http://pastebin.com/7drUhY7G
<ikonia> GH0: how is your interface getting an IP address
<GH0> I have set the init script to listen only on eth1 the interfaec that I have.
<GH0> ikonia: it's static
<ikonia> Gnosis-: line 47 is key
<ikonia> GH0: then why is it taking so long for the interface to come up
<Gnosis-> ikonia: thanks! I'll have a look
<lordievader> Gnosis-: I'm seeing a few times /usr/bin/startkde exiting with value 1.
<GH0> ikonia: No idea.
<Gnosis-> lordievader: how can I see logs for startkde?
<GH0> This started happening after I removed a NIC card that wasn't being used.
<ikonia> GH0: thats why you need to work out
<lordievader> Gnosis-: I think the problem is the same as the one ikonia mentioned.
<GH0> Is there any tools (or logs) that can help me figure that out?
<ikonia> GH0: disable dhcpd, check the time for the IP to assign
<lordievader> GH0: Eth1 does still exist, I presume.
<Gnosis-> lordievader: you mean the video card module crashing?
<ikonia> boot it into single user mode, start the networking, see how long it takes
<ikonia> just work it through
<GH0> lordievader: yes, it is up right now.
<GH0> Hm, alright.
<lordievader> Gnosis-: In line 48 you can see that session 1340 has exited with value 1, session 1340 is:#Import *just* the sqrt function from math on line 3!
<lordievader> from math import swrt
<lordievader> Err: Session 1340 running command /usr/sbin/lightdm-session /usr/bin/startkde
<lordievader> I allways forget firefox does not copy on ctrl+shift+c...
<BluesKaj> GH0, have you added the nameserver(s) , domain and search gateway to  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , because it overwrites /etc/resolv.conf  ..just ignore the warning, btw
<GH0> BluesKaj: No, I haven't. Didn't know that would be required when running isc-dhcp-server or bind9
<Gnosis-> lordievader: is that a Python problem, then?
<GH0> Both bind9 and isc-dhcp-server are on the same machine anyways.
<BluesKaj> GH0, well , I'm not sure about isc-dhcp server , but for static without network manager it's the method we use .
<GH0> I am using network manager.
<lordievader> Gnosis-: No, I had forgotten that firefox does not copy with ctrl+shift+c, there was still some python stuff in my cache, see 2 lines under that.
<Gnosis-> ohhhhh, got it :)
<Gnosis-> lordievader: how can I see logs for /usr/bin/startkde? Also, I should mention that I can execute startkde from the command line if I start an X server and set $DISPLAY
<BluesKaj> GH0, your setup is foriegn territory to me  ..NM with static unusual IME
<lordievader> Gnosis-: Hmm seems there is no such log, you might try the Xorg log or in the lightdm folder the x-0-greeter and x-0 logs.
<Gnosis-> okay, thanks
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have been in kubuntu for quite some time andd finally switched to ubuntu 10.10 basically due to some major problems of the new akonadi system working with kmail2 which i could not trust with my business emails. It just looked toooo unstable and problematic. What about now? Is everything running smoother in 12.04?
<naftilos76> your silence is a clear answer to my question . kmail2 is still a *ucked-up app will will crash every now and then.ok then, i will just keep using thunderbird. Thanks guys...
<naftilos76> i will give it a try in 10 years!
<naftilos76> too soon?
<naftilos76> well 15 years then...
<naftilos76> bye...
<wolftune> anyone know is there a way to clone a panel complete with all the widget's settings in the plasma desktop?
<blip99> hi all, I have some executable files that start some graphical programs, instead of manually running it in command line i want have the program appear in my "start menu".  How can I do that ?  thanks
<assis> hi everybody
#kubuntu 2014-01-13
<jarkko> is that image thing automated or does someone take care it manually?
<valorie> the alpha was packaged
<valorie> the dailies are automated
<valorie> see kubuntu.org for more details
<jarkko> when does Kubuntu 12.04 LTS (Long Term Support) end?
<pnunn> anyone using a different doc in Kubutu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> 2017
<valorie> different doc?
<valorie> can you explain what you mean, pnunn
<pnunn> valorie: I'm experimenting with cario dock which is proving reasonably good (although missing some notifications I use) but was wondering if there are any others I should look at.
<valorie> ah, dock
<valorie> got it
<valorie> !cairo
<valorie> ok.....
<valorie> !info cairo dock
<ubottu> 'dock' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> pnunn: one can use all or part of xfce, unity, gnome, kde, and lxde
<jarkko> do you have any clue how many people work on kubuntu fixing bugs etc
<valorie> I've seen people use even more minimal stuff and still say they were running (sorta) kubuntu
<valorie> jarkko: 20 or 30?
<valorie> the #kubuntu-devel chan has ~100 nicks
<pnunn> thanks valorie: I'm looking at stuff that runs on top of kwin at the moment (which cario dock does). Just a change of pace, not sure if I'll stick with it or not.
<naught101> On my laptop (saucy), usb flash drives aren't auto mounting. I can mount them manually with 'mount' on the command line.
<naught101> Anyone knw what the problem might be?
<naught101> never mind, somehow the device notifier was missing from my task bar...
<apb1963>  I get lots of crashes of various apps... and load spikes that are significant - up to 30 and over sometimes.   Even when my load hovers around 1.0 the machine is sluggish, and causes problems with softphone conversations: jitsi, sflphone, zoiper.
<valorie> can you talk about one application?
<valorie> have you filed a bug when it last crashed?
<valorie> using the cli: ubuntu-bug app-name is probably the easiest
<valorie> and, does Dr. Konqui come up when there is a crash?
<apb1963> No apport-kde generally comes up
<apb1963> Or apport perhaps... I forget.
<valorie> that's another painless way to file a bug
<valorie> right, apport is the ubuntubug cli
<valorie> I mean gui
<valorie> sheesh
<apb1963> But it generally fails because it's a third party app.. such as libreoffice.  though krunner likes to crash fairly often
<apb1963> My primary concern right now is really this sluggishness
<apb1963> And load spiking
<apb1963> Which are somewhat related I presume
<valorie> I'm sure you run top occasionally
<apb1963> all the time... almost constantly
<valorie> but there is another top variant....
<apb1963> htop
<valorie> yes
<valorie> and does that shed any light?
<apb1963> I also run sar, vmstat and various others
<apb1963> Sometimes.  Chrome is a frequent offender
<valorie> the krunner system monitor is a good one as well
<valorie> hmmm, I run chromium
<apb1963> "system monitor" ?
<valorie> yes, click the little icon to the left of the input field
<apb1963> Yeah, I've run that before... I don't recall it helping much, other than to show me that my cpu's were running high... which I already knew.
<apb1963> input field... of what?
<valorie> I like that you can filter by process
<valorie> of krunner
<apb1963> I don't know if I run krunner?  All I know is I get crash reports nearly daily
<valorie> alt+f2 is krunner
<apb1963> Never did that before
<valorie> odd that it crashes for you
<valorie> never crashes for me
<valorie> I use krunner all the time
<apb1963> I think it just crashed... tell you in a minute
<valorie> as a launcher
<apb1963> Yep... just crashed
<valorie> it does a lot of other stuff too, but i always forget
<valorie> strange
<apb1963> I've been sending those bug reports for months
<apb1963> "internal error"
<apb1963> It does bring up the little search window though
<valorie> ha, so much for helpful error messages
<apb1963> yeah.. now I rememeber system monitor... basically a pretty version of top
<valorie> apb1963: are you getting any feedback from the devels?
<apb1963> no
<valorie> that sucks a bit
<valorie> I hear there is a rewrite of krunner coming along though
<apb1963> I'm not sure they would know how to contact me
<valorie> well, if you have problems with the plasma desktop, #plasma is the place to ask
<apb1963> whoa... here's something I've never seen before...the error message is threaded
<valorie> stuff like libreoffice and chrome -- you already know
<apb1963> chrome... doesn't seem to have any useful public interface channel
<valorie> if you file bugs on either launchpad (packaging problems) or bko (bugs.kde.org) for KDE bugs, you should get 'bug mail' to the email account you used for your account
<valorie> such mail tends to get buried for me, since sometimes the contact is weeks or months after I filed
<apb1963> Right... but I'm talking about these automated reports
<apb1963> not to pile up the conversations but.... I wonder if perhaps starting up system monitor is the reason why apport suddenly decided to include tons of info.
<valorie> that I don't know
<valorie> the auto-reports certainly are looked at, for some value of grep
<apb1963> now that apport has decided to cooperate, one item of note that is interesting is that it claims krunner is a third party package
<apb1963> sure would be nice if I could copy and paste this bug report
<valorie> you should be able to
<apb1963> Right click?
<valorie> control a, control c
<apb1963> ctrl a does nothing
<valorie> hmmm, doesn't select all the text?
<apb1963> no
<valorie> :(
<valorie> and right-click doesn't offer you that option?
<valorie> it's been forever since I saw apport
<apb1963> nope
<valorie> !apport
<valorie> pfff
<apb1963> krunner crashed with TypeError in prepare(): prepare() takes no arguments (1 given)  <<< lovely
<apb1963> I can copy line by line
<valorie> oh, how sucky
<valorie> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<valorie> ok.....
<apb1963> (process:2314): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<apb1963> This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again.
<apb1963>            /usr/bin/krunner
<apb1963> fascinating
<apb1963> kde-workspace-bin 4:4.11.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1 [origin: LP-PPA-kubuntu-ppa-backports]
<apb1963>   File "/usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python/pyrunner.py", line 78, in prepare
<valorie> yikes
<apb1963> and on and on
<apb1963> traceback, dependencies... all quite nice actually... if I could only copy it
<valorie> well, apport shouldn't have come up for this KDE application
<apb1963> so another bug.
<apb1963> I'm kind of glad it did actually
<valorie> so I guess this is one of the differences between Kubuntu and Ubuntu with KDE on top
<apb1963> not kde necessarliy... but kubuntu-desktop
<apb1963> and my system is sluggish all this time... keyboard periodically takes several seconds to respond to my typing.
<valorie> yes, this does not sound normal at all
<valorie> however, I'm going afk to watch the golden globes right now
<apb1963> great
<tertu> Apt seems to be hosed somehow, can somebody help?
<tertu> "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." comes up when I try to install new packages.
<tertu> apt upgrade seems to work
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo apt-get install -f
<Poisoned_Dragon> also, did you use any PPAs recently?
<tertu> nope.
<tertu> i only have stock sources.
<tertu> trying to install aptitude, for example, fails because aptitude apparently doesn't exist
<tertu> firefox fails for that reason
<tertu> yeah, i get "Package x is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<tertu> for quite a few things.
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm...
<Poisoned_Dragon> maybe you should update your repos again.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you haven't mucked with them, theu might just be corrupt.
<tertu> it turns out that i, for some reason, had two major software sources turned off
<tertu> i don't recall doing this
<tertu> i.e. the canonical packaged sources
<tertu> it's working now,.
<Poisoned_Dragon> cool
<Poisoned_Dragon> odd, but cool.
<nobby> test
<uBUXUBu> hi
<uBUXUBu> remote host got him
<Poisoned_Dragon> Remote host and Peer are vicious.
<novakitty> I use the Faenza icon theme and it seems to mess up the Kdenlive program icons.  I was going to try one of the supplimental faenza themes from kde-look.org...but there's nothing but broken links on that site.  Has anyone run into this and found an easy solution other than having to use Oxygen icons?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<emi_> hi, I need help with usb modem e173
<emi_> it's detected by system, but it doesn't want to connect
<emi_> network manager shows signal strenght, etc.
<lolmaus> I would like to stack two panels at the same edge of the screen. How do i do that without them overlapping?
<vmusr> is it possible to force kde into a diffrent resolution not supported by my monitor?
<lordievader> vmusr: xrandr can do that.
<lordievader> Not sure why you'd do that though.
<vmusr> lordievader: I'm getting a can't open display with it
<lordievader> vmusr: Are you running it in a tty or in the konsole?
<vmusr> lordievader: tty - I'm connected from my tablet via NoMachine to the desktop, and I want't to force it a more suitable resolution. I'm separtly connected to the box via ssh
<vmusr> lordievader: should I try it from konsole
<lordievader> vmusr: Do you happen to know where your display is running?
<vmusr> lordievader: you mean?
<lordievader> vmusr: Well you can check, open a konsole (in kde) and run "echo $DISPLAY".
<vmusr> lordievader: resolved, as you suggested I workded from Konsole and everything works fine :)
<lordievader> vmusr: Ah good to hear :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<harishnavnit> hi , can anyone please help me with installing nepomuk-core in kubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<harishnavnit> sudo apt-get install nepomuk-core returns
<harishnavnit> E: Unable to locate package
<Riddell> harishnavnit: sudo apt-get install nepomuk-core-dev
<harishnavnit> this also returns the same error message
<harishnavnit> E: Unable to locate package
<BluesKaj> harishnavnit, look in muon , make sure you have the universe repositories enabled
<salaxnet> hi
<salaxnet> question kdialog popup everytime i open chrome any ideas why?
<salaxnet> popups*
<lordievader> salaxnet: Is it kwallet?
<salaxnet> no chrome wants t save a imaginary file
<salaxnet> to*
<lordievader> salaxnet: Hmm, haven't seen that before.
<salaxnet> http://i.imgur.com/00z99wx.png
<lordievader> salaxnet: Is that tab "file://opt/..." in your start page tabs?
<salaxnet> this is how chrome opens ay idea ? chrome settngs ?
<salaxnet> settings*
<salaxnet> yes
<salaxnet> file:///opt/google/chrome/chrome/
<lordievader> salaxnet: Any specific reason it should be among them?
<salaxnet> plama icon only task maager migthy be a problem
<salaxnet> since i pied in that specific widget
<salaxnet> pinned*
<salaxnet> manager*
<lordievader> salaxnet: Remove the "file://opt/..." from the pages chrome opens when starting up.
<salaxnet> could you walk me throungh the process ?
<salaxnet> through*
<salaxnet> also does anybody know way to make drag and drop work on the desktop without the panels
<salaxnet> you know the old kde 3 behaviour before plasma
<salaxnet> ?
<lordievader> salaxnet: Open chrome and go to Settings.
<salaxnet> ok
<lordievader> Under 'On Startup' what is it set to?
<salaxnet> Continue where I left off
<lordievader> salaxnet: Hmm, did you open the "file://opt/.." page laste time?
<salaxnet> nope its automatic
<lordievader> salaxnet: Interesting. What happens when you rename your chrome profile?
<jarkko> if i want to remove ati drivers and use open source instead, what's the correct way?
<BluesKaj> jarkko, look for the ati drivers in muon and purge them, then install the new drivers and reboot
<jarkko> but how do i make sure that open drivers are used instead?
<lordievader> jarkko: Run "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" if it says radeon for the driver you are using the opensource one.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> I want to mount a NTFS partition with 770 for files and 550 to dirs. How would I do that?
<ovidiu-florin> sorry 660 for files
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: For as far as I know NTFS doesn't support Linux access permissions.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm aware of that
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know how mask works very clearly
<ovidiu-florin> so I hoped someone can help me translate chmod to mask rights
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446788
<ovidiu-florin> actually I'm searching for a more permanent solution
<ovidiu-florin> like always mount ntfs with those permissions
<jarkko> i removed ati drivers and reinstalled few xserver files
<jarkko> after reboot normal boot doesnt work, but going recovery mode and resume boot goes to desktop
<BluesKaj> jarkko, update and upgrade, you may need to bring in some libs that aren't installed
<jarkko> i think there is some problem on linux support of 7870
<jarkko> i had problems installing manjaro and kubuntu
<jarkko> there are no packages to download
<jarkko> well i must be using the open source because dota went so slow
<lordievader> jarkko: Have you checked if the opensource radeon driver supports the 7870?
<jarkko> no, how do i even check that?
<jarkko> ihad before 7770 and now 7870, the change between shouldnt be that big
<jarkko> no wonder people complain about ati, if this is so slow
<jarkko> i got decent hardware
<lordievader> jarkko: This has some info about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<jarkko> how do i check mesa version?
<jarkko> i think its 9.x.x something, it reinstalled something like that
<jarkko> glxinfo
<jarkko> never remember
<lordievader> glxinfo is in mesa-utils
<lordievader> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.1.0-2 (saucy), package size 31 kB, installed size 115 kB
<jarkko> is there any other way to upgrade to newest mesa other than self compile?
<jarkko> well the desktop feels fast, even games doesnt
<jarkko> 2d driver good shape
<lordievader> jarkko: From the Ubu wiki: This driver's 3D is usually not as fast as the closed-source, proprietary "fglrx" driver from AMD/ATI Inc. for some cards
<jarkko> well i know that but dota is unplayable at this rate
<jarkko> there is something wrong in my install or the open source driver really sucks on 7870
<lordievader> Probably the second (in the 3d case).
<jarkko> but if the driver is so bad, how is it possible that people even play on linux...with ati
<lordievader> jarkko: The fglrx driver is usually pretty good at 3d. The trouble just is getting it installed/working.
<jarkko> the only problem with fglrx i had has been not able to install it on all kernels
<BluesKaj> jarkko, there is an experimental mesa app you may want to try, libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<jarkko> what does it do?
<BluesKaj> jarkko, http://pastebin.kde.org/p39438c21
<jarkko> but its irritating that you should boot into failsave on every restart
<jarkko> if i install that libraray does it automatically know what do ?
<lordievader> jarkko: What driver are you currently using?
<jarkko> i mean you have to just install it?
<jarkko> i am not sure but i think i am back to open source
<lordievader> jarkko: Could you pastebin the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<jarkko> http://pastebin.com/g5D8nvYE
<lordievader> It seems the opensource driver is not loaded.
<jarkko> but i dont have fully closed source driver either
<lordievader> jarkko: What is the output of "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-radeon"?
<jarkko> http://pastebin.com/LXWmJ88C
<lordievader> jarkko: Hmm, would the recoverymode disable the radeon driver... Do you have fragments of the fglrx driver still on your machine?
<BluesKaj> jarkko, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<jarkko> doesnt output nothing
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  the radeon driver is installed by deafult no matter which graphics card is installed
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I know, but a user can remove it. And it wasn't loaded. So I verified that it was installed ;)
<BluesKaj> jarkko, there should be some output from  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , make sure you incluse the quotes
<BluesKaj> include
<jarkko> nothing
<jarkko> i copy pasted it
<jarkko> with those sitates
<rcw2> how do i add livecd as a source
<lordievader> No driver is loaded, that is why it doesn't return anything. So the question is, why doesn't he load the radeon driver.
<rcw2> to install a package
<lordievader> jarkko, BluesKaj ^
<lordievader> jarkko: What was the issue again if you boot up in the normal mode?
<jarkko> display goes blank
<lordievader> jarkko: Can you get to a tty in the state?
<jarkko> doesnt work
<jarkko> it goes blind
<jarkko> dont remember anymore how it went, but installing 13.10 wasnt easy either
<lordievader> jarkko: Hmm, well that is annoying. I have to get some food. But I'm sure you and BluesKaj can figure some thing out.
<jarkko> i think i used earlier kubuntu which i upgraded from console
<jarkko> and used closed source drivers
<jarkko> manjaro didnt work with free drivers
<jarkko> there is somethign wrong with support of 7870
<jarkko> be back later
<BluesKaj> too bad he didn't try to determine the correct drivrername , could have modprobed it
<rcw2>  how do i add whatever disk (in this case, kubuntu install disk) is in cdrom drive as a source in muon
<rcw2> ppa: something or other?
<BluesKaj> ppas are usually added from theit host sites , not from the kubuntu cd
<BluesKaj> rcw2,^
<BluesKaj> what app are you looking for, rcw2?
<rcw2> BluesKaj, build-essentials
<rcw2> i want to reference the install disk
<BluesKaj> build-essential is in the repositories, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rcw2> BluesKaj, i can't get internet on that computer right now
<rcw2> so i want to use the install disk
<BluesKaj> don't think it's on the live cd, but you can uncomment the cdrom source in /etc/apt/sources.list and try to install it with the live cd
<BluesKaj> remove the #
<genii> BluesKaj: build-essential should be on the install disk
<BluesKaj> really genii ?
<rcw2> BluesKaj, should i be seeing something pointing to /dev/cdrom or something in sources.list
<BluesKaj> rcw2, yes it should be the first source at the top
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm like 90% sure when they discontinued alternate installer it was moved to the regular one
<rcw2> BluesKaj, ok, do i need to reload something or restart os now?
<BluesKaj> rcw2, load the live cd , and remove the #from the deb cdrom line in the sources.list
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-get update , then install build-essential
<BluesKaj> there's no "s" on essential btw
<rcw2> BluesKaj, i don't have 13.10 disk at the moment, how can i point towards 13.04 disk
<rcw2> in sources.list
<BluesKaj> recommend you download the 13.10 iso and burn it , you shouldn't mix and match apps from different OS versions
<asla> has someone tried unvanquished
<rcw2> BluesKaj, i hear you, but i'd like to try.  how do i find out my build for this line in sources.list?  i have 'dev cdrom:[Kubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtale_ - release amd64] / Raring main restricted - but it is not correct
<floown> hellobuntu ^^
<floown> Is there any file navigator in Kate ?
<floown> I don't found the option
<floown> * find
<BluesKaj> rcw2, you have to put # in front of each line that begins with "deb" to prevent your sources list from changing to 13.04 when you update, except of course the "deb cdrom" line
<BluesKaj> floown, use dolphin
<rcw2> BluesKaj, ok.
<rcw2> what's the way to get the exact line contents i need now
<rcw2> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> you have to , sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rcw2> BluesKaj, my sources.list is bad.  i need a new one
<rcw2> for 13.04
<BluesKaj> you are only updating from the cdrom , no other sources , they are commented out if you followed the instructions i posted above
<BluesKaj> rcw2, if you run sudo apt-get update without an internet connection you will get errors
<rcw2> BluesKaj, errors or warnings
<BluesKaj> both
<rcw2> i can do this though, right?
<rcw2> comment out everything, point to cdrom only, even with no inet connection, and get build-essential
<BluesKaj> comment everything except the deb cdrom
<rcw2> BluesKaj, i did
<rcw2> the line is wrong,
<rcw2> somehow
<rcw2> (absolute dist)
<BluesKaj> are doing sudo apt-get update
<rcw2> yes
<BluesKaj> change the to 13.10 instead of 13.04. but that's a cheat which may not work
<BluesKaj> line
<rcw2> didnt work
<BluesKaj> best to download and burn a cd on the pc you sre using right now
<rcw2> BluesKaj, can i use flash drive?  how to point to it in sources.list?
<BluesKaj> that's all i can help you with
<BluesKaj>  if you have the 13.10 iso on it , yes
<rcw2> BluesKaj, ok.
<rcw2> can you tell me how sources.list would be edited
<rcw2> modified*
<BluesKaj> i have stuff to do now , good luck
<BluesKaj> <bblk
<rcw2> to check for the flash
<rcw2> k thanks
<der-willy> moin
<der-willy> woran kann es liegen wenn das lan nicht konfiguriebar ist_
<der-willy> IP configuration was unavailable
<der-willy> wlan geht
<BluesKaj> der,  ipconfig
<BluesKaj> der-willy,^
<der-willy> ipconifg findet die konsole nicht
<BluesKaj> der-willy, english please
<der-willy> ok, command not found for ipconfig
<der-willy> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:2d:97:83:46             inet6 addr: fe80::226:2dff:fe97:8346/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:27 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:7263 (7.2 KB)           Interrupt:16
<BluesKaj> sudo dhclient eth0, for ethernet , use wlan0 for wireless
<Euclidis_> Which version is available in the 'kubuntu-backports' ppa?
<Euclidis_> I meant KDE
<der-willy> wireless is runing, no problems
<der-willy> i run kubuntu live for testing
<Euclidis_> Is kde 4.11.4 available?
<der-willy> wired interface failed to activate
<Euclidis_> Wich version of kde is available on ubuntu official repository?
<der-willy> where do i see the versin, sorrz my first try for linux
<Euclidis_> Ok.. Thank you..
<Euclidis_> der-willy: Of what?
<der-willy> of kde
<Euclidis_> Open a kde app, help and 'about kde'
<Euclidis_> der-willy: On menu..
<der-willy> 4.11.2
<Euclidis_> der-willy: Which O.S.?
<lordievader> der-willy: What is the problem exactly?
<lordievader> Also if you prefer there is a german ubuntu support.
<lordievader> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<der-willy> kubuntukubuntu 13.10
<der-willy> wlan is running
<der-willy> lan is connected but i have no interneaccess
<Euclidis_> der-willy: Dude, update your KDE: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kde-4-12-on-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander-and-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<lordievader> Euclidis_: If I understood der-willy correctly he is running a live-cd.
<der-willy> ok, then i trz to install kubuntu, i now run the live cd onlz
<der-willy> yez, but i can try
<Euclidis_> lordievader: Oh..
<Euclidis_> I dindn't..
<lordievader> der-willy: Ok, and what was the output of BluesKaj suggestion (the "dhclient eth0" one)?
<der-willy> I just installed windows new and can just delete it
<der-willy> no output in the terminal window
<Euclidis_> I'm running 13.10 and following the link's steps, I haven't the 4.12 version rather..
<Euclidis_> lordievader: Is there a way to get the newest version?
<lordievader> der-willy: That is good, could you pastebin the output of "ifconfig eth0" again?
<lordievader> Euclidis_: If the backports don't carry it, I'd just wait.
<der-willy> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:2d:97:83:46             inet6 addr: fe80::226:2dff:fe97:8346/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:32 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:9488 (9.4 KB)           Interrupt:16   lo        L
<Euclidis_> der-willy: You could use http://paste.kde.org to paste.. Isn't a mess.
<Euclidis_> lordievader: Which version are you running in kuubntu?
<Euclidis_> *kubuntu
<der-willy> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:2d:97:83:46             inet6 addr: fe80::226:2dff:fe97:8346/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:32 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:9488 (9.4 KB)           Interrupt:16   lo        L
<lordievader> der-willy: Is the cable connected, and is there a dhcp server anywhere on that network?
<lordievader> Euclidis_: This install runs 4.12.0
<der-willy> yes, the same i use for wlan
<der-willy> grenn lamp
<der-willy> green lamp is on
<lordievader> der-willy: But if the wlan works does it really matter? (Especially for a live-cd)
<der-willy> i want to copy data to my nas and wan a fast connection
<der-willy> if this work i will install kubuntu
<lordievader> der-willy: Could you pastebin the output of "ifconfig wlan0"?
<der-willy> windows 7 refused to connect to mz homenetwork
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> der-willy: ^
<der-willy> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:2d:97:83:46             inet6 addr: fe80::226:2dff:fe97:8346/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:32 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:9488 (9.4 KB)           Interrupt:16
<lordievader> der-willy: Please read what I write, and please use paste.ubuntu.com for pasting output.
<der-willy> how do i paste from paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> der-willy: Do you have an internet connection on that live-cd?
<der-willy> yes, i am on with the live cd
<der-willy> http://pastebin.kde.org/pgwetguju
<Euclidis_> der-willy: Do you want enable the internet to run the installer?
<lordievader> der-willy: Thank you.
<der-willy> not in the moment, i like to know if it works before i install kubuntu
<lordievader> der-willy: sudo ifconfig eth0 down&&sudo ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.0.77 netmask 255.255.255.0&&route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<lordievader> der-willy: And then see if eth0 has an ip, if so disconnect from the wifi and ping google (for example).
<der-willy> SIOCADDRT: Operation not permitted
<der-willy> this may be the reason
<lordievader> der-willy: Could very well be...
<lordievader> der-willy: The kde network manager is no help either?
<der-willy> any idea how to fix it
<der-willy> i have the wrong keyboard ...
<lordievader> I could probably fix it for a normal install, but not for a live-cd.
<der-willy> may be i have to install kubunte to change some settinge
<der-willy> ah ok, i start  to install
<der-willy> I am off now, thanks for the moment
<lordievader> der-willy: Good luck.
<der-willy> thanks
<guest-over9000> Hello All. Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi guest-over9000
<guest-over9000> BluesKaj: I installed properly fgrlx drivers, but have dim laptop screen bug, I'm trying to fix that
<guest-over9000> So I have very black screen on my laptop (can't see almost nothing) but plugged it to tv by hdmi cabel
<guest-over9000> and right now I have screen on the telly (TV), but my laptop is soo dark :(
<guest-over9000> I have done this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1887550&page=3&p=12063176#post12063176 but still no clue :(
<guest-over9000> Does anyone have any ideas ? I would be very, very happy if somebody would help me :(
<genii> guest-over9000: Offhand, is this a Compaq Armada of some type?
<guest-over9000> genii: Asus K52JT
<guest-over9000> genii: Asus K52JT, ATI HD 6370M on board.
<guest-over9000> I am still looking for a solution, searching the web and still nothing. I set the maximum brightness in catalyst control center, and on the KDE settings panel, modified grub, installed programs to auto max brightness
<guest-over9000> and still nothing.
<genii> guest-over9000: From what I'm reading at http://askubuntu.com/questions/310812/last-couple-of-fglrx-drivers-on-ubuntu-12-04-have-backlight-support-broken seems the drivers prior to 13.8 have this backlight issue.
<genii> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:13.101-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 48023 kB, installed size 140013 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<guest-over9000> genii: ehh I don't know what to do :( I will be back soon. Have to go for a short time
<genii> guest-over9000: Does something like: xrandr --output --brightness 0.75 take?
<genii> Bleh, left.
<b33zu> Hey guys I'm about to install this on my new laptop that has massively good specifications.  It does have a 64 bit processor of course.  My question is before downloading it recommends me to download the 32 bit not the 64 bit. Even though this is a general recommendation should I do the 32 bit over the 64 bit or does it matter?
<b33zu> anyone??
<b33zu> I just went with the 64 bit.
<soee> go for 64
<soee> im running it on my Dell inspiron and works perfect :)
<guest-over9000> genii: Okay I am back
<guest-over9000> genii: I wrote an e-mail to the AMD support about it
<guest-over9000> genii: I hope they will look in to it. Anyway I would like to thank You and BluesKaj for help. Thank You :)
<genii> guest-over9000: You could try an xrandr command: xrandr --output --brightness #     ... where # is from 0.00 ( darkest) to 1.00 ( brightest)   ...good one to try would be something like 0.75 to see if it works
<guest-over9000> genii: mydevilroot@shelly-i7:~$ xrandr --output --brightness 0.75 xrandr: unrecognized option '0.75'
<Willy> hello
<Der_Willy> hello,i cannot use lan
<Der_Willy> wlan is working
<guest-over9000> genii: xbacklight -set 100, still dark :(
<Der_Willy> https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#kubuntu
<lboken> hi all  im installing a linux based un kubuntu and i wanted to   know how much swaps again should i put  (the sistem is only 32 since its they have released so far, but i have a 8 core, with 12 gig ram,  if  i remember i should put 8 gig for the  swap right?
<pnunn> Am I the only one here that hates virtuoso-t? Its total crap. log full of segfaults which explains the high cpu load.
<Der_willy> Hello
<Der_willy> i have problem wit lan, wlan is running
#kubuntu 2014-01-14
<Der_willy> ip configuration was unavailable
<Der_willy> is this a permission issue?
<Der_willy> mhm
<pnunn> Can you run ipconfig in a terminal Der_willy
<Der_willy> sorry, I just try a suse live now, come back later
<Der_willy> with suse i have the same problem
<pnunn> Then I'd guess there is a problem with your hardware.
<Der_willy> yes that why i just tested suse parallel to kubuntu
<Der_willy> the concection is ther if the cable is conncted but i get no ip adress from dhcp
<Der_willy> it works with wlan
<Der_willy> i think it is a problem with the networkcard
<Der_willy> all other devices connected wit ha cable are connctd
<Der_willy> tv, nas, ...
<Der_willy> any expereince with a netlink bcms 7780?
<jarkko_> guys
<jarkko_> what driver i need to use on xorg to use 7870 ati on it
<jarkko_> radeon or radeonhd
<valorie> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> jarkko_: ^^^
<jarkko_> i have kubuntu 13.10, i removed closed source drivers and kde doesnt boot, it goes to blank display but if i start in recovery mode, it goes to desktop
<valorie> is there a reason you removed those drivers?
<jarkko_> want to try open source
<valorie> sure, but why remove until you are sure that the open source drivers are working for you?
<jarkko_> http://pastebin.com/z8hyEpdi
<valorie> did the radeon link I posted earlier help at all?
<valorie> it's been a long time since I had problems with drivers, so I remember little
<jarkko_> well i thought they would, i am sure the system goes back to normal if i install the deb files of closed source (which i have)
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I have used jockey-kde, but i think that is either going or gone
<valorie> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu15 (saucy), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<jarkko_> i tried the program ( i think its the same) that comes with kde, but it only showed closed source options
<jarkko_> i had problems installing kubuntu 13.10 and manjaro i think the support for 7870 isnt that good
<valorie> well, the open source stuff has to be installed before it will show in jockey
<valorie> as I recall
<jarkko_> http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<jarkko_> the part "where to get drivers"
<jarkko_> what does that mean?
<jarkko_> the same driver comes from all those places?
<valorie> so Nouveau didn't work for you?
<valorie> jarkko_: I have no idea
<jarkko_> what's that
<valorie> the free driver
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jarkko_> i have ati
<valorie> best to use the official ubuntu docs if possible
<valorie> oh sorry
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<valorie> I have used frglx before, but for the most part the open stuff works for me
<valorie> gosh, I don't even remember what this laptop has
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Running inside KDE 4.12.0 on Ubuntu 13.10, Saucy Salamander powered by Linux 3.11.0-15-generic, CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II P960 Quad-Core Processor at 800-1800/1800 MHz, RAM: 5469/5713 MB, Storage: 453/528 GB, 215 procs, 31.71h up
<valorie> hmmm, that doesn't really say
<jarkko_> there are 2 open source drivers that xorg supports are they both developed these days?
<valorie> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250] [1002:9712] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<valorie>         Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<valorie> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Robson CE [Radeon HD 6370M/7370M] [1002:68e4]
<valorie> is what I have
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> jarkko_: dunno
<jarkko_> this feels so complicated, 2 open source drivers, mesa, some glamour thing
<valorie> most people just use what's provided
<valorie> back in the day, there was a lot more messing about, but these days, it's usually really easy
<soee> good morning
<apb1963> How can I update qt please?
<apb1963> The crash happens deep in the Qt library. I suggest to update Qt to version
<apb1963> 4.8.5. While you are using newest KDE 4.12, you are still using a quite old Qt
<apb1963> 4.8.2.
<toxicinside> #nitdgp
<toxicinside> join #nitdgp
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<mammuth> salut j'ai installé un ftp et de la page de mon site on peut prendre des dossiers mais pas en deposé  , les visiteurs sont obligé de passé par filezilla comment faire ?
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mammuth> ok merci
<it> hello kubuntu lovers
<b33zu> So I just installed kubuntu. Is there anything cool to install with kubuntu?
<lordievader> b33zu: What are you looking for?
 * monkeyjuice thinks that kubuntu is cool :)
<b33zu> Well it's loaded with a ton of features that is cool, but right now I guess I'm really looking for a way to customize the look and feel.
<monkeyjuice> http://kde-look.org/   fun to look at this stuff
<lordievader> b33zu: Ah, I don't know many applications in that category.
<b33zu> Sounds good thanks.
<tsimpson> !info plasma-desktopthemes-artwork
<ubottu> plasma-desktopthemes-artwork (source: kdeartwork): desktop themes for KDE Plasma Workspaces. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1951 kB, installed size 2433 kB
<tsimpson> also that ^
<tsimpson> there's also System Settings -> Application Appearance, and System Settings -> Workspace Appearance
<der_willy> how does kubuntu log for computer in the network?
<der_willy> i can access my nas via ftp, but do not see it in the computer
<Der_Willy> ooops, back
<alvin> Logs can be found in /var/log
<genii> Der_Willy: The usual cause of another computer on the network not being found automatically is missing or incorrect broadcast address
<Der_Willy> i use dhcp for all devices, i have no host
<Der_Willy> i can ping all devices in my network
<lordievader> Der_Willy: Could you pastebin the output of "ifconfig"?
<Der_Willy> hi lordievader, i am conected via lan now ....
<Der_Willy> my fault, i uses the wrong connect at my accesspoint
<Der_Willy> http://pastebin.kde.org/p07us0bei
<Der_Willy> i can ping everydevice
<Der_Willy> i can connect to my nas fia ftp
<Der_Willy> but i do net see it in the network as a computer
<lordievader> Broadcast address seems to be in order. genii other sugestions?
<genii> Der_Willy: Which computers are in what configuration in this scenario? eg: What OS is on the NAS and what OS is on the clients
<Der_Willy> nas is from bufallo, i assume linux
<Der_Willy> laptop1 is kubuntu, laptop 2 is vista,
<Der_Willy> tv ? linux?
<genii> Der_Willy: Does the Vista machine see it?
<Der_Willy> no
<Der_Willy> and i cannot not the the other laptop
<genii> Der_Willy: Since the Windows machine also cannot see it, this indicates to me the configuration problem is not with the clients but with the NAS itself
<Der_Willy> all are in the same ip range
<genii> Der_Willy: What is the model of the Buffalo?
<Der_Willy> the nas was visible with win7, but this is now my kubunte computer
<genii> Der_Willy: So Win7 saw it but Vista doesn't?
<Der_Willy> yes
 * genii makes more coffee and waits for the model information so he can look it up
<Der_Willy> i created a connected folder with the add network folder
<Der_Willy> this works ...
<Der_Willy> this is ok, but i do not understand why the nas does not appear a omputer or media server, this works yesterday
<MangaKaDenza> I've got an odd question
<MangaKaDenza> can a distro not officially based on ubuntu use ubuntu repositories?
<MangaKaDenza> provided it has an appropriate spoofed lsb-release file in /etc ?
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Any distro can use the Ubu repos. They might not be compatible but that is something else.
<MangaKaDenza> ty
<BluesKaj> backtrack ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It's called Kali Linux these days ;)
<BluesKaj> lots of ppl still ask about it tho
<genii> We need a factoid called MangaKaDenza which says "Expect Breakage!"
<lordievader> !learn MangaKaDenza "Expect Breakage!"
<ubottu> lordievader: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> lordievader: Hehe
<lordievader> Hmm, too bad genii
<MangaKaDenza> Surprisingly, I've had much less breakage nowadays
<MangaKaDenza> I think my last install was actually a month ago
<MangaKaDenza> still going strong
<genii> MangaKaDenza: It seems you're always trying to do something weird with your system :)
<MangaKaDenza> well not my sys this time
<stephan> hey.
<stephan> can i use ppas from precise in satty?
<MangaKaDenza> Eckspect Borkage
<stephan> MangaKaDenza: ?
<Jacky> lmfao
<MangaKaDenza> stephan: expect breakage™
<stephan> i see. i will need to make a .deb for precise
<stephan> erm, for satty.
<MangaKaDenza> I mean, unless it has few dependancies... it might cause breakage
<MangaKaDenza> like a simple standalone package I guess shouldn't explode your comp
<MangaKaDenza> its the huge things that break stuff
<lordievader> stephan: Do you mean with satty Saucy?
<stephan> yes
<lordievader> stephan: Then you probably don't want to add Precise ppas to your Saucy install. But like MangaKaDenza says in some cases it is possible...
<MangaKaDenza> you can always modify /etc/apt/sources.list
 * MangaKaDenza hides
<MangaKaDenza> sudo nano
<genii> stephan: Basically you'd want to download the source for the package, then follow instructions somewhat like here: https://wiki.debian.org/BuildingAPackage
<genii> ( to build it for your current dist from the source of a previous one )
<MangaKaDenza> say, another question
<MangaKaDenza> is it possible to use Ubiquity for a non-ubu distro?
<genii> MangaKaDenza: It uses Debian specific things inside, so it would only work for deb-based distributions.
<apb1963> How can I update to Qt 4.8.5 please?
<apb1963> kde 4.12, kubuntu 12.04.3
<MangaKaDenza> apb1963: huh... I thought they released Qt5 already... which iirc is backcompat
<apb1963> no idea
<apb1963> all I know is I have 4.8.2 and it's crashing
<apb1963> or... causing crashes
<apb1963> it's buggy
<apb1963> and I don't know how to update it
<apb1963> I run apt-get update every 20 minutes... it doesn't help
<MangaKaDenza> apb1963: it should be apt-get upgrade qt4
<MangaKaDenza> or something
<apb1963> or.... something.
<apb1963> ok, I'll try that
<lordievader> Qt5 isn't out yet, just alpha releases.
<apb1963> he following packages will be upgraded:
<apb1963>   flashplugin-installer language-pack-en language-pack-en-base
<apb1963> Hmm
<MangaKaDenza> lordievader: strange, I'm already using Qt5
<MangaKaDenza> its already at 5.2.0
<MangaKaDenza> apb1963: hmm, try apt-get install qtchooser
<MangaKaDenza> and apt-get install qt5-default
<lordievader> Hmm, maybe I'm confused with KDE5...
<MangaKaDenza> lordievader: ja
<MangaKaDenza> KDE 5 is not out yet officially
<MangaKaDenza> still KDE4
<apb1963> Unable to locate package qtchooser
<MangaKaDenza> er...
<MangaKaDenza> KDE SC 4
<FloodBotK1> MangaKaDenza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MangaKaDenza> apb1963: huh, it's in my packages... maybe it isn't avail for your version :T
<apb1963> my version of... ?
<MangaKaDenza> ubu
<apb1963> 12.04.3
<MangaKaDenza> you mentioned 12.04, I'm on 13.10...
<apb1963> hmm
<genii> !info qtchooser
<ubottu> qtchooser (source: qtchooser): Wrapper to select between Qt development binary versions. In component main, is extra. Version 26-3ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 18 kB, installed size 78 kB
<genii> !info qtchooser precise
<ubottu> Package qtchooser does not exist in precise
<MangaKaDenza> oic
<MangaKaDenza> :c
<lordievader> !info qtchooser
<ubottu> qtchooser (source: qtchooser): Wrapper to select between Qt development binary versions. In component main, is extra. Version 26-3ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 18 kB, installed size 78 kB
<lordievader> apb1963: What version of kubuntu do you have?
<MangaKaDenza> lordievader: 12.04
<MangaKaDenza> <3 konversation apb1963
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: That was directed at apb1963, see the apb1963 in front of my message ;)
<MangaKaDenza> I know
<MangaKaDenza> they have 12.04
<MangaKaDenza> [10:35] <apb1963> kde 4.12, kubuntu 12.04.3
<apb1963> :)
<MangaKaDenza> :}
<lordievader> Ah sorry...
<MangaKaDenza> np
<lordievader> !info qtchooser precise
<ubottu> Package qtchooser does not exist in precise
<tsimpson> it was introduced in raring
<genii> If you feel brave, can try https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa   where there IS qtchooser and other things for 12.04
<apb1963> I don't feel brave actually...I just need programs to stop crashing.
<genii> ( version  	0.0.1~git20121229.g8f08405-0ubuntu1~precise1~test7  there)
<apb1963> And I was told to update to 4.8.5
<apb1963> Qt 4.8.5
<genii> !info libqt4-core precise
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 core non-GUI runtime libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 128 kB
<MangaKaDenza> apt-get install libqt4* ?
<apb1963> Is that a question or a regular expression?
<genii> MangaKaDenza: That will only get them the 4.8.1 version, which is the latest in the Precise repositories, as the bot showed above
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<MangaKaDenza> well
<MangaKaDenza> speaking completely seriously...
<MangaKaDenza> you could compile the latest 4.** ver from source
<genii> Might be in kubuntu ppa backports
<MangaKaDenza> actually, apb1963 http://download.qt-project.org/official_releases/qt/4.8/4.8.5/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.5.tar.gz
<MangaKaDenza> try that
<MangaKaDenza> its 4.8.5
<apb1963> remind me how I can check my current versions please?
<genii> apb1963: If you want to see what version of Qt you're currently using, just in Konsole something like: konsole --version
<genii> ( or any app name which uses Qt )
<apb1963> cool.  ty
<apb1963> I don't know if you'll find this interesting or not... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329793
<ubottu> KDE bug 329793 in general "Krash!" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<apb1963> Kind of crazy that I'd need to compile it though
<MangaKaDenza> well with the installer, it won't need to be compiled
<MangaKaDenza> that one provides precompiled ones
<apb1963> the installer that's not a part of my version
<MangaKaDenza> :|
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know a good way to get google earth working on 13.10 since the 32bit libs are depreciated
<MangaKaDenza> Whiskey`Wonka: try looking at ubuntuupdates.org
<MangaKaDenza> they have a ppa list for google stuffzors
<Whiskey`Wonka> thought that was just for chrome nad such, mm. i will look
<Whiskey`Wonka> MangaKaDenza: looks like all they have is the package to build a google earth package, that IS what is broken
<MangaKaDenza> oic...
<MangaKaDenza> idk then D:
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea its depends on lsb-core, ia32libs (depreciated) etc cause havoc on 13.10
<Whiskey`Wonka> i wish google would get with it and 'do no evil' and release a true damn linux app, not a hacked winders version
<apb1963> Whiskey`Wonka: it's strange.. shortly after your mention of google... I got a notification of an update for "The Google Browser".  I started to install it, but then I killed it as it made me a bit nervous... why doesn't it specify "Chrome" instead of "The Google Browser" ?  Is it possible someone injected something evil into a ppa?
<Walex> apb1963: it all depends on who notified you of the update, and where it was being downloaded to. But if something can pop up messages like that your system is already compromised to a large degree.
<lordievader> apb1963: Ppa's can be untrusted, what ppa are we talking about here?
<apb1963> lordievader: I don't know... I'm  not sure I've ever seen it specify
<lordievader> apb1963: Hmm, well you can take a look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to see if there are some untrust worthy sources in there.
<apb1963> lordievader: only what I've added... which is a fair amount
<lordievader> apb1963: But do you trust each and every one of them ;)
<apb1963> lordievader: I don't have any reason NOT to trust them.... have a look for yourself...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6752397/
<lordievader> apb1963: I don't want to look through all of them... anyhow if you run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is chrome between them?
<apb1963> The following packages will be upgraded:
<apb1963>   google-chrome-stable
<lordievader> apb1963: Probably from your google-chrome.list source, but you can check with: apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable
<apb1963>   Installed: 31.0.1650.63-1
<apb1963>   Candidate: 32.0.1700.77-1
<apb1963> so I guess that means it's ok
<lordievader> apb1963: And version 32 comes from: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ right?
<apb1963> right
<lordievader> apb1963: Then it is ok ;)
<apb1963> thank you
<apb1963> so here's something not ok:
<apb1963> Basic XLib functionality test failed!
<apb1963>  You might need to modify the include and library search paths by editing
<apb1963>  QMAKE_INCDIR_X11 and QMAKE_LIBDIR_X11 in /usr/local/src/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.5/mkspecs/linux-g++.
<FloodBotK1> apb1963: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apb1963> What am I doing wrong here?  sudo apt-add-repository ppa: deb http://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<claydoh> apb1963: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<claydoh> apb1963: the ppa page, such as http://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports, will show the "ppa:" address form to use
<apb1963> claydoh: ty
<apb1963> claydoh:
<apb1963> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<apb1963> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/+archive/backports) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<claydoh> apb1963: you are still entering the address incorrectly, paste the exact line I posted above
<claydoh> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
 * genii makes more coffee
<apb1963> got it.  ty
<apb1963> so i've got the repo.  How can I get qt to update?
<apb1963> update, upgrade, dist-upgrade... nothing works to get a later version
<apb1963>  I should be able to get 4.8.4 but I don't know how
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> i made a fresh install of ubuntu 13.10 64bit
<noaXess> any hint.. i build a new system with this mainboard: Supermicro X9SCA (Server board), SATA-III HD 2TB and internal grafic card.. i installed ubuntu from usb stick als works fine.. but now, if i reboot the system is shuting down, instaed of rebooting..
<S73f4n0> hi to everyone, does someone know how to install kubuntu 13.10 64bit with wubi?
<S73f4n0> I mean, it only recognize ubuntu iso
<S73f4n0> both if I run wubi offline with kubuntu iso in the same folder, and if I run it online it downloads ubuntu iso instead of kubuntu iso
<S73f4n0> thanks to everyone that answers to me
<noaXess> S73f4n0: what about making a usb stick to boot from and then install=
<noaXess> ?
<S73f4n0> I can only use it in dual boot
<S73f4n0> so i can't modify the partition table
<S73f4n0> I use to install old versions with wubi, but in this case I have that trouble
<S73f4n0> noaXess
<noaXess> okey..
<noaXess> hm so you want wubi to install kubuntu iso..
<noaXess> i don't even used wubi in tha past..
<noaXess> is ther a command line to eg. set the iso file?
<S73f4n0> no, just run wubi into the same folder of the iso
<S73f4n0> if I try with ubuntu iso it works, with the kubuntu one no+
<S73f4n0> if there is internet connection it downloads the right iso, usually, but in this case it downloads the ubuntu one instead of the kubuntu iso
<S73f4n0> also the icon is the same in both attempts
<S73f4n0> noaXess: thanks for the help :)
<Euclidis_> Greetings..
<Euclidis_> Is KDE 4.12 still using kwin as window manager?
<Euclidis_> Wtf is happening with these 'support-channels'? Kubuntu, Ubuntu, KDE.. Looking useless.
<claydoh> apb1963: re qt version, what version Kubuntu you run?
<apb1963> 12.04.3
<claydoh> there is no qt 4.8.4 in precise, not in that ppa, 4.8.2 is though
<apb1963> i have 4.8.2... someone told me 4.8.4 was in there, though I'm actually looking for 4.8.5
<claydoh> it is (.4), but for raring 13.04 in that ppa. Saucy and Trusty have it in normal repos
<claydoh> don't think we have 4.8.5 anywhere yet, unless someone else has a ppa for it
#kubuntu 2014-01-15
<Whiskey`Wonka> apb1963: no idea if someone can do that to a ppa. there are '2' browsers. the google version of firefox and chrome. not really sure of the exact difference
<Whiskey`Wonka> MangaKaDenza: google-earth-stable : Depends: ia32-libs but it is not installable
<valorie> Whiskey`Wonka: I use chromium
<valorie> "google version of firefox"?
<valorie> mozilla makes firefox, google makes chrome and chromium
<Whiskey`Wonka> right, im thinking some base that was on ff, could be confused slightly, ive been up for far far tolong
<valorie> well, there are iceweasel, etc.
<valorie> which change the branding so they can patch
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea. i need to sleep. been up for 30 some hours dealing with wind damage to a network
<jerseydave> new NSA bugg
<tertu> so, this is just a question
<tertu> would anybody know what would make upstart eat 96% of my CPU and log until it ate all my disk space
<tertu> (i had a 46GB startkde.log file)
<valorie> tertu, please file a bug!
<valorie> that sounds quite extreme
<valorie> in the cli, run ubuntu-bug upstart
<tertu> i don't have that file anymore, sadly
<tertu> i had to get rid of it to make my computer become responsive
<valorie> I assume you have the beginning of another one though?
<tertu> yeah, looks like it
<tertu> but i don't know how relevant that is.
<valorie> if it is relevant, the devels will probably contact you
<valorie> at the very least, the information will be there for them to consult
<valorie> it's always worthwhile to submit a bug report
<Poisoned_Dragon> Wow, a 46GB log file....
<tertu> this machine is really buggy
<tertu> jockey throws python exceptions when i try to do anything with it
<tertu> muon package search doesn't work, nor does synaptic quick search
<tertu> the Canonical APT repos were disabled by default
<tertu> muon update manager doesn't really seem to work
<tertu> and i think apport may have locked up, depends on how long i have to wait for it to show anything
<Poisoned_Dragon> wow
<tertu> ALSO if i put it to sleep the display doesn't turn back on when i wake it up
<Poisoned_Dragon> maybe you should consider testing the ram and hdd
<tertu> both are good
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you install from a dvd?
<tertu> well, i'm unsure about the ram
<Poisoned_Dragon> check the ram
<tertu> i did install from a dvd, it could very well have been damaged
<Poisoned_Dragon> actually, it can be as simple as a bad burn, to complicated like a bad dvd drive.
<valorie> did you verify the ISO?
<tertu> you'd think these sorts of problems would have fixed themselves via updates
<tertu> nope.
<Poisoned_Dragon> the easiest test would be running memtest and putting the iso on a usb stick
<valorie> depends on where the corruption was
<Poisoned_Dragon> true.
<valorie> that's what the checksum is there for
<Poisoned_Dragon> could have even been a bad download, if you didn't verify the iso.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Although, I find that iso's downloaded via torrent have a low likelihood of failure.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, I generally don't bother verifying with that.
<tertu> bittorrent has its own verification system
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup
<Poisoned_Dragon> better than getting it from the site.
<valorie> yes, every few weeks I ask ktorrent to check all the ISOs I seed
<tertu> i just feel like more would be broken if the ISO was actually corrupt, like a package would be damaged internally or something
<tertu> i'm pretty sure the sleep bug is something with my particular laptop's video hardware
<valorie> it's worthwhile to file a bug
<valorie> then file another bug
<Poisoned_Dragon> could be... but one demon at a time.
<valorie> and figure out each problem in turn
<Poisoned_Dragon> ^
<Poisoned_Dragon> start with the big mess, like the ram and installing with a usb stick, after verifying the iso
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then dwindle it down.
<tertu> i mean i'm not sure if this would be a good indication but under Windows 7 i don't really have anywhere near this amount of problems
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, that can be hit or miss.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Though it would say that the hardware is working fine, it would also say that it should, since it's designed to run in windows.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not the ultimate diagnostic tool.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just part of the diagnostic tool kit
<tertu> that would make sense for sleep (which does work) but something like ram? that doesn't make as much sense
<tertu> and besides i have successfully run kubuntu before with fewer problems
<tertu> well ram ages over time so that doesn't quite make sense.
<valorie> also worth checking that the ram is tightly seated
<valorie> it can become loose sometimes
<Poisoned_Dragon> Was all this a problem in the live session?
<tertu> nope.
<tertu> i didn't try sleeping in the live session but that all went fine
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well the live session runs all in ram. If there was going to be ram problems, it would have popped up then.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can test for sleep in the live session.
<Poisoned_Dragon> At this point, it's really starting to sound like the hdd.
<Poisoned_Dragon> By now, I would have downloaded a diagnostic iso from the manufacturer.
<tertu> grabbing it right now,
<mydevilroot> Hi All
<mattcen> Hi all. I'm looking for the SVG of the default Kubuntu 13.04 wallpaper. Anybody know where it is?
<valorie> hmmm, seems like it would be in your sources
<valorie> I mean, we use the KDE default wallpaper, as far as i know
<mattcen> That's a nice theory, but I've not found it yet.
<valorie> mattcen: I'm googling, and I haven't found it either
<shadeslayer> valorie: mattcen I don't think it was released
<valorie> shadeslayer: so we just derived our image from the unreleased SVG?
<shadeslayer> valorie: I /think/ pino just released a png
 * shadeslayer is confirming
<valorie> k
<shadeslayer> yeah http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kde-wallpapers/Elarun/contents/images/
<valorie> thanks, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> okay wait, even that's not correct ...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> because Autumn doesn't have a svg there too
<shadeslayer> mattcen: please ask in #oxygen
<mattcen> Hooray for open source being open! Unbelieveable.
<valorie> it's open
<valorie> just not necessarily easy to find
<valorie> if an artist doesn't want to release the SVG, why is that a problem?
<mattcen> shadeslayer: Thanks for your help. I'll ask there
<shadeslayer> valorie: mattcen I've /heard/ this before that the svg for Elarun was never released
<mattcen> Right. Well that's disappointing. Thanks again.
<mattcen> I wanted to use the image, but didn't want to commit a 1.4MB PNG to our git repo; was hoping for the SVG which I'd expect to be ~100kb
<valorie> mattcen: if you ask the artist, he might give it to ya
<valorie> you never know
<shadeslayer> ^^
<valorie> it might have been oversight that it wasn't released
<shadeslayer> also, s/Pino/Nuno/ earlier
<valorie> ha
<valorie> nuno is awesome
<mattcen> I apologize if I came off as snarky before; I just wasted 2 hours of a (very hot and unpleasant) afternoon looking for that wallpaper.
<student_> hi
<valorie> how can we help you, student_?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<deafgeek> .msg NickServ verify deafgeek uolgssduuudv
<deafgeek> whoops
<DonBastel> Hi folks, little question is there an official kubuntu pxe package or an official iso->pxe documentation?
<greeny> hi there, when gets KDE 4.12 released in kubuntu 13.10?
<soee_> first it has to be ready for trusty :)
<greeny> true. first of all i appreciate some new kate features^^
<greeny> i hate switching between splitted window without any shortcut
<gacyne> if i install wine will that enable windows malware on my computer?
<soee_> :)
<greeny> gacyne: it will only enable the backdoors of windows software I suggest
<gacyne> howdo i "sandbox" wine
<gacyne> ok i get it no security related question
<greeny> perhaps you should ask in a wine channel
<greeny> or google
<greeny> :)
<soee_> is it possible to configure 2 screens to show only different activities ?
<gino_> celentano
<kuba> hi
<Guest16560> can anybode help me to resize partition?
<greeny> guess gparted and knoppix can do that for you
<gino_> !lista
<ubottu> gino_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gino_> "!lista"
<gino_> !lista
<djaz> hello
<F41L> Hey, I just installed firefox and firefox-kde-support, when opening firefox from launcher, has KDE integration no problem. But if I open a web URL shortcut, it opens the ugly GTK firefox. Any ideas?
<valorie> F41L: maybe look at your systemsettings
<valorie> possibly the link for 'open URLs in' or similar needs to be changed
<valorie> default applications > web browser
<valorie> mine is set to "in the following browser"
<valorie> which I have as chromium browser
<valorie> the other setting is 'in an application based on the contents of the URL'
<keithzg> Hmm, lightdm isn't starting automatically (have to launch the service manually) and desktop effects don't work. I have a feeling these two things are related...
<keithzg> And oddly, Muon doesn't show virtualbox-4.3, even though it's currently installed through the Oracle-provided repo. Curiouser and curiouser.
<keithzg> On the plus side, I have lightdm running by default now, but still no desktop effects.
#kubuntu 2014-01-16
<valorie> aren't effects coming from kwin?
<ahmadfaris> Hello
<keithzg> valorie: Yeah, or not coming, as it may be ;)
<keithzg> I had just suspected that the same root cause was behind lightdm not starting and desktop effects failing, but it seems I was wrong.
<valorie> yes, that seems very possible
<valorie> coincidences have thrown me off a hundred times
<keithzg> Aha! The Xorg log showed it trying (and failing) to load an NVIDIA GLX module, which made no sense for this all-Intel box.
<keithzg> A quick purge (metaphorically speaking) of all nvidia packages et voila, wobbly windows and transparent Yakuake :)
<keithzg> ...although the tearing is painful, I swear performance has gone down a lot since 13.04. Oh well.
<Aristide> Hi !
<Aristide> I have a BIG problem with mouse in Kubuntu
<Aristide> Mouse disappear every 2 or 3 seconds, and I must move cursor for display cursor and disappear again after 2 or 3s of inactivity
<Aristide> In desktop, its cool, but while playing game, every 2 or 3 secondes, mouse is put to screen center ...
<Erthe> Anyone know how to remove a plasma widget that failed?
<apb1963> Anyone know how I can downgrade Qt from 4.8.2 to 4.8.1 ?
<gustavo> I can't to install the Ubuntu on my Desktop. It stops in 45% and tells me an error. By the virtual machine, installs without problems.
<vivid> is there some way to change sound devices quickly?
<vivid> the sound settings priority list is a really cumbersome way to swap devices.....there's got to be a faster way
<ForgeAus> ok so its not exactly a kubuntu question but does anyone know if hot weather can cause an ADSL modem to drop out?
<ForgeAus> its ok when I reset it again, just the last few days its been 44 or so degrees (celsius) temperatures and since yesterday it had a few drop outs
<gino_> lista
<gino_> !list
<ubottu> gino_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Welshrob> Hello, can someone tell me if Kbuntu will install to a 2gb CF card?
<alvin> No, it's larger than that. Kubuntu isn't fit for embedded systems.
<rony> ciao
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Aristide> Hi !
<Aristide> I have a big problem with mouse in Kubuntu
<Aristide> Mouse disappear every 2 seconds if don't move cursor
<Aristide> In desktop is not a problem, but in Many games, every 2s, cursor is put to screen center :(
<neotheo> do you have the t0ol 'unclutter' installed?
<neotheo> tool*
<Aristide> neotheo: Wait I finish to install a software and check
<neotheo> np, dpkg's description of the utility is: hides the mouse cursor in X after a period of inactivity
<Aristide> Yes neotheo :)
<Aristide> Ok
<Aristide> Oyeah :)
<Aristide> I reboot
<Aristide> Thank you neotheo :)
<dtirc2014> bonjour
<dtirc2014> je suis nouveau sur irc
<dtirc2014> esk il ya kelkun
<J70> Hi, is there a Kubuntu beta available?
<J70> 14.04 that is...
<genii> J70: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ always has the latest
<genii> J70: Sorry, Kubuntu specific images here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<J70> @genii Thanks!
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wulong> if this quassel  support chinese ,that will be better
<arthurfiggis> hello :) hopefully this isn't an off-topic or abrasive question, but i'm considering using kubuntu as an alternative to ubuntu proper due to some of the stuff they're including in unity lately.. :( i know kubuntu is an official derivative so a lot of the same packages are used, is there any sort of verification done to make sure they aren't bundled with something nasty?
<lordievader> arthurfiggis: Kubuntu uses the Ubuntu base. Most of the stuff you are talking about is included in Unity. I haven't seen any nasty stuff on Kubuntu.
<arthurfiggis> lordievader: oh yes, as far as i know it's exclusive to unity for that matter...but i'm not an expert so i figured i would throw the question out there :) i kind of steered away from mint's kde spin for the same reason, mint's desktop meta-packages all have a weird dependency on an extension called "mint search enhancer" and i have yet to either see the source or even a precise explanation...
<arthurfiggis> ...of what it actually does :/
<lordievader> arthurfiggis: Join the family of Kubuntu users :D
<arthurfiggis> lordievader: i might just have to :) i've been using kde on debian stable and now that there's some recent versions of things in backports it's actually quite nice...but the version of libc in stable is still too old to use steam, which is what i'd like to try running :)
<Mrodri> hello everybody, I am comming back to IRC  from a very long time
<Mrodri> i dont remember anything abou it
<lordievader> Mrodri: Welcome back ;)
<Mrodri> so I am trying to open a new channel and I was wondering if i can get some help in here
<Mrodri> the channel is #chrubuntu
<lordievader> Mrodri: /join #chrubuntu (and if it doesn't exist: /join ##chrubuntu)
<Mrodri> ooh cool thank you very much lordievader ;-)
<Mrodri> it wonked .... I am having dome issues on my chrome ubuntu hybrid and I want to look for some help in here
<Mrodri> Have a nice day
<lordievader> Mrodri: No problem ;)
<gustavo> I've loss two cds to try burn the Kubuntu. The cd not is working.
<pgquiles> is anyone using kubuntu 13.10 or 14.04 with a hybrid hard drive? While the performance under Windows 7 is very good, I'm getting awful performance under Linux, system is almost unusable when IO is taking place :-/
<BluesKaj> pgquiles, hybrid HDD ?
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: SSHD is what they call them
<BluesKaj> hybrids aren't ssds, afaik
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: hybrid = magnetic hard drive with ssd cache
<pgquiles> it's the reason they are called hybrids
<BluesKaj> anyway, what do you think is the problem, have you checked top to see what processes are running that could be usng up resources
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: done that already, slowness for no good reason
<pgquiles> iotop, etc
<BluesKaj> akonadi, nepomuk indexing maybe?
<pgquiles> http://www.seagate.com/internal-hard-drives/laptop-hard-drives/laptop-solid-state-hybrid-drive/?sku=ST1000LM014
<pgquiles> no, all of that is already disabled
<BluesKaj> did you install the OS to the ssd or the hdd ?
<genii> pgquiles: Probably uses the problemmatic Intel Z68 chipset
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: SSHD is not ssd + hdd but one piece. It's not fusion drive.
<genii> Ah, nvm, I missed the url which shows it's a seagate
<genii> BluesKaj: The hybrid types are supposed to appear as a single drive to the OS even though internally they contain both platters and SSD
<BluesKaj> genii, yeah, i thought they would show as separate partitions
<genii> BluesKaj: That's where either the drive chipset does the work seamlessly to the OS, or the OS driver does it ( in the Intel case the OS does it)
<BluesKaj> hmm, wonder why pgquiles has such poor response
 * pgquiles wonders too :-(
<BluesKaj> don't see much on google about it
<genii> It could this drive is too new for the problems to be widely known yet
<pgquiles> don't know
<pgquiles> my old hdd was broken and this sshd had a very good price: 100 eur (~130 usd) for the 1 tb drive
<BluesKaj> pgquiles, maybe you'll find this useful, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=124299
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: thank you
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: it doesn't apply to my case. That's for the case where you have a separate ssd + magnetic hdd
<BluesKaj> it's not kubuntu , but it is an ubuntu derivative
<BluesKaj> bummer
<genii> pgquiles: What says the result of: parted /dev/sda print       ( eg, are the two numbers in the "Sector size" line the same ?) ... if not /dev/sda then adjust accordingly...
<genii> ( it may be a 4K drive formatted to 512K)
<pgquiles> genii: Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<genii> pgquiles: I think there's your problem.
<pgquiles> genii: I'm reading about partition alignment but I'm not sure how to verify whether this is the problem or not
<pgquiles> genii: KDE Partition Manager shows a lot of warnings like this "Partition '/dev/sda3' does not start at a cylinder boundary (first sector: 399,120,383, modulo: 1,524)" and "Partition: '/dev/sda3' does not end at a cylinder boundary (first sector: 399,120,384, modulo: 1,524)"
<pgquiles> I guess I am affected by unaligned reads and writes, which means I need to repartition my disk :-/
<pgquiles> and to complicate things more, it's a mac and those wrongly-aligned partitions were the result of allowing Mac OS X partition the disk. Who knows how will Mac OS X react to a libparted-partitioned disk? (OS X seems to leave a lot of mysterious gaps between partitions)
<genii> pgquiles: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<pgquiles> genii: trusty
<genii> Ah, OK. Then it should have already in the kernel support for the 4K situation. I'm reading a bit about this here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/337693/how-to-format-a-4k-sector-hard-drive
<pgquiles> genii: I found that too but IIRC, that link talks about *supporting* 4K situations, i. e. making it work, no matter the performance. Other websites seem to indicate unless I properly align partitions, performance will always be seriously degraded :-(
<genii> pgquiles: Yes, that seems to pretty match what I've been finding also.
<pgquiles> which means the os x 10.9 disk utility is not smart enough to deal with 4k disks. Ugh.
<pgquiles> genii: thank you!
<genii> pgquiles: Sorry not to be of more assistance, but at least we know more about the subject now :)
<kunguz> I am lost with ulimit
<kunguz> Can one limit whole memory usage to a certain number with ulimit? To my experince it can limit per process, not the total memory.
<kunguz> I am doing some computation with my machine, and it ends up frozen when total physical memory is used
<rcw2> hi,  kubuntu just got  much slower after many weeks of ok use
<rcw2> how can i troubleshoot this
<sithlord48> any packagers here . who know how to pack up Qt5 (non cmake) project for launchpad. it was a working qt4 package.
#kubuntu 2014-01-17
<vinh10490> I cannot connect FB with Pidgin @@
<arthurfiggis> out of curiousity, is kubuntu planning on going with mir/xmir along with the main distro, or are they sticking with wayland? i'm liking 13.10 so far, but mir i'd rather avoid if i could :/
<shadeslayer> Depends on whatever upstream recommends
<shadeslayer> plus, seeing how either xmir and wayland are not production ready for desktops, that's something we don't have to answer this cycle
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: oh, i see...that's unfortunate, i remember some time ago the idea was to go with wayland over mir :( https://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/26/kubuntu-wont-be-switching-mir-or-xmir
<shadeslayer> well yeah
<shadeslayer> upstream will *most likely* go with wayland
<arthurfiggis> perhaps, i'd rather not risk being locked in myself though...i think i'll reinstall debian as i planned and hope i can get the ati drivers working :) but thanks very much for the response!
<qdata> kde/kwin will not be supporting mir, remains to be seen how that's going to play out but I'd imagine if there is going to continue to be a Kubuntu with kde as a desktop they will either have to use X or Wayland to do it
<arthurfiggis> qdata: that's a rather unstable position to be in though, i would think :( if upstream did go with mir then all the packages would be built against it, so if kubuntu were to continue to exist as you say, they'd also have to fork a whole lot of the software as well
<qdata> well, the kwin developer has already siad "no" to mir
<qdata> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu/
<arthurfiggis> qdata: sorry...was just in another window reading that link :) it seems as if the only conclusion anyone's able to come to yet is "we'll have to wait and see," though, which is...not encouraging for the upcoming LTS :(
<arthurfiggis> in fact the conclusion he came to was that "I’m not really optimistic that it will still be possible to provide the Ubuntu flavors once the transition to Mir is done."
<qdata> well he works on KDE, which is upstream from Kubuntu - the people who will choose X or Wayland are the people who package Kubuntu - that is if they desire to keep a KDE centered distro
<qdata> and yes - a lot of 'wait and see' going on here   :-)
<arthurfiggis> a shame really, kubuntu seems to suit all my needs at the moment but that's a rather fine line to be hanging on...granted the packages in debian i were using were old, but at least i know debian will be around in a year's time :/ ah well, only six months left on 13.10 anyway
<arthurfiggis> i think when people like mark shuttleworth are calling people who would rather not buy into mir the 'open source tea party' it's not a good sign for upstream's future direction :P
<qdata> I spent some fairly good size chunks of time between Thanksgiving and New Years looking around at other distros and kept coming back to my Kubuntu image because out of everything I tried Kubuntu is still the best KDE distro
<arthurfiggis> qdata: oh, i find it's quite good as well, at least from what i've tried so far :) unfortunately with moves like mir and the dash lens in unity, canonical is putting a lot of good projects like this one in jeopardy as well...it's certainly making me reconsider anyway :(
<shadeslayer> arthurfiggis: fwiw X everyone is going to ship with X in 14.04
<qdata> the mark s. disrespect and the way he did it - he didn't follow his own rules for the Canonical community itself and never apologized once he was caught out turned me off
<arthurfiggis> qdata: yeah, that's what makes me concerned about the future of the other 'flavours' of ubuntu in particular...he seems more interested in trying to take a bite out of android's market share than the whole "community promise" everyone seems to have forgot about :(
<qdata> if there was something better out there to run KDE on that wasn't using ubuntu repos I'd move to it. Tried even, but kept coming back to what works best
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: ahh, well that's good to know..at least things will be relatively safe with the lts version for a while
<shadeslayer> yep
<arthurfiggis> qdata: the best that i found personally was debian stable :) there are downsides though, mainly the older packages, you have to configure some things on your own...kubuntu is definitely more polished, but if it's a choice between a polished Mir and an unpolished Debian, so to speak.. :(
<qdata> gives me a year to find something better   :-)
<arthurfiggis> qdata: if an experienced user is looking for something better already, i should probably be doing the same :( not many options left for my system, fedora is a bit too unstable and the installer for opensuse didn't work
<qdata> I've used KDE since about 1.45 version
<qdata> for years it was on FreeBSD, but it became to where I was spending more time maintaining it and not using it to do $real_life work
<arthurfiggis> wow...i think the first version of it i used was 2.2.2, but i always liked it :) i don't know why so many distributions decided to go with gnome 3 as a default...i would still be using freebsd myself but the last machine i bought i made the mistake of getting a uefi/secure boot based system, still not working on there :(
<qdata> so I tried Linux with package management systems and settled on opensuse for about 2 and a half years
<qdata> they kind of lost focus with the Attachmate buyout and I made the move to Kubuntu at that time
<qdata> much earlier I had taken a look at Kubuntu but didn't like the way they had dumbed down KDE to the point I had to undo everything, but over time it got better and my the time I looked at it again I liked what I was seeing
<arthurfiggis> qdata: i've tried out various releases of kubuntu and i've always been impressed by it, though this latest version is much more stable than the ones i used previously :) the threat of canonical shooting themselves and every other derivative in the foot is a pretty big detractor though, all the same
<qdata> yup, I had high hopes for Fedora 20 but the first time I tried to set up the KdePIM Akonadi server wouldn't start
<arthurfiggis> qdata: i can't remember what specific issue i had with fedora 20 that turned me off it, but in general the problem with fedora is that they'll get to a point where a lot of the bugs are fixed and its usable..then somewhere along the line upgrade everything for the sake of upgrading, and blow up half the stuff on your system until the next release
<qdata> I use Clonezilla and a second storage drive to keep an image of what works so I can always revert to it if things go wrong, my main drive is an SSD
<qdata> this includes updating, if updates break something I roll back
<arthurfiggis> i was really hoping kubuntu i could stick with but it sounds as if the mir situation isn't as clear cut as "we're not using it" any more :( hmm...that's a good idea, i do something similar but with a more traditional external usb drive
<qdata> and Kubuntu has a good history with me of updates not breaking things
<shadeslayer> arthurfiggis: qdata fwiw there is no indication of which display server is going to 'win' so to speak
<shadeslayer> it could be that other distros adopt Mir since it becomes production ready first
<shadeslayer> who knows ...
<qdata> true enough
<qdata> and if all distros did then Martin would rethink kwin support
<shadeslayer> s/since/if/
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: possibly...highly doubtful considering that it would require signing over one's code to the CLA
<shadeslayer> qdata: correct
<shadeslayer> arthurfiggis: *shrug* people have done that in the past
<shadeslayer> I don't think it's as big a deal as it's made out to be
<shadeslayer> look at Qt, if you contribute to Qt you have to sign a similar CLA
<shadeslayer> and it has no shortage of contributors
<qdata> true this
<arthurfiggis> hmm...i thought qt was licensed under lgpl 2.1?
<shadeslayer> dual licensed, and you have to sign a CLA for a patch to be accepted
<Unit193> Can't you just BSD it?  Or otherwise license in such a way they can relicense?
<shadeslayer> dunno, possibly too permissive that patches don't get open sourced or whatever
<shadeslayer> Unit193: FWIW the commercial license is relicensing the LGPL code
<shadeslayer> ( I think )
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: hmm...so if i understand right, if you're not writing a commercial application or providing a patch to qt itself, you don't have to sign a CLA...that's a lot different than "sign this CLA or youdon't participate in this project, period" :P
<arthurfiggis> (at least I would think so)
<shadeslayer> Isn't that how Mir works as well? If you're writing something ontop of Mir ( kwin ) , then you don't have to sign the CLA
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: i would assume from the almost universal rejection of it by the community at large that it's probably more complicated than that, but perhaps not
<James0r> can't seem to change my compositing type to OpenGL
<James0r> just keeps reverting back to XRender
<shadeslayer> arthurfiggis: I think the major cause of resentment on the licensing side is that Canonical can relicense your code to whatever ...
<shadeslayer> whereas there are provisions on the Qt side to release the code under LGPL 2.1
<shadeslayer> see http://www.kde.org/community/whatiskde/kdefreeqtfoundation.php
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: that's a pretty legitimate bone to pick, though, isn't it? :) i mean if you're submitting your code under one license and then they have the right to relicense it as they please?
<shadeslayer> arthurfiggis: true, though in practicality a minor one tbh, I believe it's there so that they can convince ARM vendors to ship Mir
<shadeslayer> since those vendors just love closed platforms
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: canonical in general seem to be gravitating toward closed platforms :( i think shuttleworth took a look at what google was doing with android and started seeing dollar signs
<arthurfiggis> ah well...at least debian was relatively usable, i'll have to install it again this evening :) trying kubuntu was certainly pleasant though!
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> arthurfiggis: what happens if Debian chooses to go with upstart though :P
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: well, debian has the advantage of being a community-based distro that isn't backed by a group of people looking to sell tablets and cellphones...they may wel go with upstart over systemd and that might make good technical sense, but i have more faith in their protecting my end user freedoms than ci do in canonical :(
<ghs> I'm trying to install the Kindle on Kubuntu. However, is not working. Any idea ?
<shadeslayer> arthurfiggis: fwiw Kubuntu is also a community backed distro
<shadeslayer> ghs: I'm sorry what
<shadeslayer> usually ebook readers just show up as usb storage devices on Linux
<ghs> shadeslayer: On Ubuntu it works well.
<shadeslayer> ghs: I don't understand ... I've never heard of a software called Kindle
<ghs> shadeslayer: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000426311
<shadeslayer> and that works fine with Wine in Ubuntu but not on Kubuntu?
<ghs> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ghs: what's the issue exactly under Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> doesn't start?
<arthurfiggis> ghs: you could try playonlinux, i've found that it's quite good for both programs and games...usually downloads and installs the best version of wine for the package you're using, if it's supported
<ghs> shadeslayer: doesn't install.
<shadeslayer> ghs: release?
<ghs> shadeslayer: what ?
<shadeslayer> I found https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?50471-Kindle-App-on-Kubuntu-%28success!%29
<shadeslayer> ghs: which release?
<ghs> shadeslayer: do you says which version of wine ?
<shadeslayer> ghs: wine and Kubuntu
<ghs> shadeslayer: wine 1.4 and kubuntu 12.04 lts
 * shadeslayer would recommend updating wine to whatever is latest
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa/+index?field.series_filter=precise
<ghs> shadeslayer: This is the latest version.
<shadeslayer> I see wine 1.7 there
<ghs> shadeslayer: yes.
<shadeslayer> isn't that the latest then?
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: sorry, i missed that...yes, you're right, my apologies for the mistake :) you bring up a good point about upstart though, but i think half of debian's renewed popularity these days is in all the ways that they -aren't- ubuntu, if you know what i mean...i could only see them going with upstart if the licensing were liberal enough for debian, the most strict distro out there when...
<arthurfiggis> ...it comes to free and open source :)
<arthurfiggis> on the other hand as you pointed out, with the LTS using X none of it will really be a problem for another five years...and if someone hasn't figured it out by then we're all lost ;)
<ghs> shadeslayer: After install the kubuntu, my network is always dropping.
<ghs> shadeslayer: really, my wine version not is latest.
<shadeslayer> arthurfiggis: heh, yeah
<shadeslayer> hopefully in ~5 years we'll have one dominating the others :P
<ghs> shadeslayer: what mean that ?
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: hopefully...i'm hoping that valve's steam consoles take off personally, they're basing steamos off wheezy so at least they're likely to go with what the community at large wants
<shadeslayer> arthurfiggis: not necessarily, they'll probably go with what fits their business model and what game developers want
<shadeslayer> consumers don't particularly care what display server the steam box is running
<arthurfiggis> shadeslayer: oh ultimately they'll go with what suits the bottom line of course, that only makes sense when you're a business :) hopefully they'll look at the community good-will lost by canonical, but ultimately steamos is a semi-proprietary platform anyway
<arthurfiggis> arg...looks like handbrake isn't working properly either, that's unfortunate :( builds just fine but when you run the gui it crashes out with an error stating it can't instantiate a class of "GtkBox"
<Dr_No> i used xrandr to activate the proper screen resolution but how do i make this permanent in xubuntu 13.10?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<silvea12> Hey, I have some wierd HDMI audio issues, and I can't seem to find anything anywhere that relates to my specific problem. It's to do with HDMI output. Can anyone here help me?
<MarinaMioka> ciao
<eagles0513875> !it MarinaMioka
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<eagles0513875> MarinaMioka: ^
<lordievader> eagles0513875: You need to use a pipe ;)
<lordievader> !info | eagles0513875
<ubottu> 'eagles0513875' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<eagles0513875> ya sorry been a while since ive needed that
<lordievader> !bot | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<eagles0513875> :D
<lordievader> Forgot that !info wanted an argument...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<eagles0513875> lordievader:
<eagles0513875> lordievader: you remember the issue of my track pad
<eagles0513875> and the fix that i found
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Yes?
<lordievader> Was that bug 737856?
<ubottu> bug 737856 in synaptiks (Ubuntu Saucy) "synaptiks crashed with KeyError in __getitem__(): u'No such property: NAME'" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737856
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/linux/+bug/967399
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 967399 in linux (Ubuntu) "[11.10] Elantech trackpoint does not work Lenovo " [High,In progress]
<eagles0513875> lordievader: there is a patch and i finally got a response form upstream kernel input mailing list
<eagles0513875> i need help on how to patch the kernel + recompile it
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Hehe, you've come to the wrong address...
<eagles0513875> :-/ ok out of all people im a bit suprised :p
<eagles0513875> you hang out in the dev channel and dont know how to patch and compile a kernel :p
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Ask in #ubuntu-kernel or #linux.
<eagles0513875> already in ubuntu-kernel dealing with a very nice person apw :D
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, what did you do now , that you need to patch a kernel >
<eagles0513875> nothing BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> its the issue of my multitouch track pad BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> found a fix which has been about since 11.10
<eagles0513875> the patch was submitted upstream for kernel mainline inclusion but it fell through the cracks
<BluesKaj> ok
<eagles0513875> i want to test and confirm and potentially submit it upstream again
<BluesKaj> odd that lenovo brags about it's linux support , but leaves something this important to the open source devs to fix
<BluesKaj> altho this new lenovo latop's touchpad works fine
<BluesKaj> touchpad, trackpad, wonder what the proper name is, seems to depend on the mfgr
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: the issue isnt with standard track pads its with the fancy multitouch ones
<BluesKaj> ok, I immediately installed a wireless minimouse ...my only problem with laptops is the trackpad, just don't like them
<BluesKaj> anyway ..brb
<MarinaMioka> hi
<eagles0513875> ikonia: how would i go about determining the exact model of my trackpad
<eagles0513875> lsusb shows nothing of use there
<ikonia> any of the hardware probe commands should be usful
<ikonia> lsusb is based of id's - not hardware models, it's pattern matching
<eagles0513875> ok ill do some googling there
<BluesKaj> lshw?
<eagles0513875> wow i didnt even know that command existed
<BluesKaj> tried lshw -C USB, but it doesn't show anything
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: it works
<BluesKaj> sudo
<eagles0513875> no need for sudo wiht lshw
<eagles0513875> lshw doesnt show my trackpad at all there
<BluesKaj> oh yes, a warning pops up here without sudo
<Pici> ditto
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: 14.04
<BluesKaj> on 14.04 , but loaded a 13.10 image, want to show my friends what kubuntu is all about, and some don't have optical drives on their lappies
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: lol could have made a bootable usb
<eagles0513875> lordievader: ping
<BluesKaj> ok here goes , lets see if it boots
<lordievader> eagles0513875: pong
<eagles0513875> lordievader: you had mentioned i think a way i can determine my exact model of track pad. can you remind me what the command would be. Google is returning me lshw which is showing up nothing in terms of my trackpad device
<lordievader> eagles0513875: lspci?
<lordievader> eagles0513875: How is it connected?
<eagles0513875> lspci shows nothing lsusb shows nothing
<eagles0513875> all i do know is its an elantech multitouch trackpad
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Could you pastebin the output of both the commands?
<eagles0513875> one moment please
<nlsthzn> just tried to install the latest version of plex media center in kubuntu 13.10, used QAPT Package Installer... it doesn't give any errors but plex isn't installing or installing correctly?!
<eagles0513875> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/wbkPpNaw
<eagles0513875> lordievader: included lshw as well
 * nlsthzn sucks at linux but I tried dpkg and got this - http://slexy.org/view/s20cBIEdnZ
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Hmm, try "cat /proc/bus/input/devices|grep -i name"
<eagles0513875> N: Name="ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" <-- is the etps/2 does that mean its a ps2 device?
<lordievader> eagles0513875: That or it emulates one.
<genii> I wonder if xinput shows it
<trung_> hi can I ask something about shell programming
<Pici> trung_: you can, but #bash might be a better resource.
<trung_> oh I'm actually using pid
<trung_> I mean fish
<trung_> but the command could be understood by either
<genii> trung_: #fish channel also exists :)
<trung_> I'd like to try here first though :P
<trung_> I have 2 shells running
<trung_> 1 running python shell
<trung_> I checked the python shell with os.getpid() and wants the other shell to talk to it
<trung_> I tried echo "command" > /proc/<pid>/fd/1
<wxl> nlsthzn: see whomever manages the package. something is wrong with it.
<trung_> the command is shown in the python shell
<trung_> but I could not interact with it
<trung_> cannot backspace to delete
<trung_> cannot enter to let python run it
<Pici> trung_: er.. maybe #python could help... you need to be registered/identified to join though.
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<trung_> ok thx!
<trung_> actually I was on the python-unregistered channel but nobody responded
<genii> eagles0513875: Does xinput show it?
<trung_> xinput?
<eagles0513875> genii: yes
<trung_> I am not aware of that program
<eagles0513875> trung_: its not you need to identify your self on the network before you can go in the proper python channel
<genii> eagles0513875: Can you pastebin wht it shows for --list-props of the pad?
<eagles0513875> genii: xinput --list-props
<genii> eagles0513875: xinput --list-props #        where # is the number it shows for the device when you just do xinput without arguments to it
<genii> ( the id=1234 or such part)
<eagles0513875> got it
<eagles0513875> genii: http://pastebin.com/3Va3jMMU
 * genii reads
<genii> eagles0513875: Hm. Nothing odd in there. But I might try: xinput --set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0   ...to turn it off, see if maybe that property is reversed. If it doesn't work then the same command again but with 1 instead of 0 to turn it back on.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ok no response no movement out of the trackpad
<genii> eagles0513875: OK. Did you make some xorg.conf thing for it?
<nlsthzn> ok thanks wxl
<eagles0513875> genii: no
<eagles0513875> this was how the 13.10 installer set it up for me
<genii> eagles0513875: Is kde-config-touchpad installed?
<eagles0513875> genii: synaptiks too
<nlsthzn> just for info... re-downloaded a 3rd time and this time installed no problem :/
<eagles0513875> genii: i think i might try in a kvm guest
<eagles0513875> to see if i encounter the issue there
<genii> eagles0513875: I'm going more carefully now over the --list-props to see if there's maybe some odd setting like speed is set to zero or some weirdness
<eagles0513875> ok thanks :)
<lordievader> trung_: You could use a socket to communicate to the python process.
<trung_> lordievader: I am trying to do that
<trung_> lordievader: I am considering zeroMQ
<trung_> lordievader: is there another alternative that you recommend? Oh, and why does it not work by echoing into the file descriptor?
<eagles0513875> wow genii im using qemu as kvm seems to be depreciated in virt manager damn thing wont even boot to the desktop :-/
<lordievader> trung_: This is the documentation for Py2 but in Py3 it works similair: http://docs.python.org/2/howto/sockets.html
<lordievader> trung_: Sockets can also be files ;)
<lordievader> trung_: It might work by echoing, but I've never done it ;)
<eagles0513875> genii: things keep getting stranger and stranger here :(
<genii> eagles0513875: I might try: sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse force_elantech=Y
<roadfish> How do I reset the desktops after switching monitors?
<roadfish> Just replaced 1200x1024 monitor with 1920x1080.
<roadfish> But now my desktop backgrounds are spanning different desktops.
<roadfish> Ok, I found a work around: add a new virtual desktop ... and then immediately remove it. And I'm guessing logging-out and logging-back-in would also work.
<roadfish> quit
<wxl> so i'm trying to use kftpgrabber with a public key (openssh format) and it fails to work. this same key works fine on the command line. kftpgrabber asks for the password (so it seems to be able to read it) but then says "unable to decrypt the public key or public key has been rejected by server." wth? ;)
<Payne> Hello, I'm looking to get a little help in configuring my Kbuntu Desktop. My goal is to have my Windows PC connect via ethernet to the kbuntu system via Remote desktop and then use kbuntu to browse the web. I have xdrp already installed but having issues with ethernet portion
<Payne> any point in the right direction is a plus even if it's just the verbage to search for
<Payne> anyone able to help
<wxl> Payne: you mean you can't get your kubuntu connected to ethernet?
<qdata> Payne: I doubt I can really help, not all that familiar with the linux/windows remote desktop stuff
<qdata> but ethernet connectivity depends on some basic stuff
<qdata> first off can the windows machine ping the kubuntu machine by IP address
<Payne> WXl i can connect kbuntu to internet...
<Payne> Qdata good question let me check
<qdata> you'll want the machines to both be in the same subnet
<qdata> just makes things somewhat simpler
<Payne> Qdata, thats the thing.... the Windows PC is only going to connect to the Kubutu machine
<qdata> right
<Payne> Oh ok yeah both are 255.255.255.0
<Payne> Ok no it's can't ping the K box
<qdata> so both are like 192.168.10.x /24  M- eg the first three octets are same?
<wxl> Payne: you aren't trying to connect the ethernet cable from the windows machine to the kubuntu machine you?
<Payne> Yeah 192.168.2.1 (K box) and 192.168.2.2 (windows Box)
<Payne> wxl yes I am
<qdata> if it's not 1GB/s adapters you need a crossover cable
<wxl> yep
<Payne> Hmm let me look and see then
<wxl> i'd just connect them both to the network
<wxl> would be way easier
<Payne> the guy i'm doing this for doesn't want the windows pc to direct connect to the internet
<qdata> in theory gigabit adapters should auto configure, but that doesn't always happen correctly if the manufacturers are different
<Payne> Ok the jetway has 2 gigbit adapters
<Payne> looking at the asus
<qdata> also the firewall on the kubuntu box may be blocking stuff, if it's blocking an incoming ping it should still allow an outgoing -> eg ping the windows box from the kubuntu box
<Payne> ok the ASUS is a gigbit also
<qdata> firewalls can be problematic in both directions and I'm not all that familiar with linux firewalling, for me it's openbsd/freebsd pf I'm most familiar with
<Payne> SO both have gigE
<Payne> ok
<Payne> if i need to i'll kill both firewalls to make sure it's not a issue. i just wanted to make sure i was going in the right direction
<qdata> yeag - that's what I was going to suggest by way of elimination
<qdata> if you drop any/both that might be problematic and now you can ping you know where to look
<Payne> OK Firewall on K is not on
<qdata> eliminate variables until you get something to change - if the firewalls are completely out of the picture I'd try a crossover cable next to see if different NIC chips aren't autoconfiguring
<Payne> how can i make sure my setting are right to allow autocionfigure
<Payne> eth0
<qdata> gigabit adapters should configure themselves automagically and not require a crossover cable but they don't always work right when the chips are from different manufacturers
<Payne> the reason i ask is that i made changes to manually assign IPs
<qdata> without firewalls if a crossover cable all the sudden made things talk then you'd know you hit this
<qdata> ping by IP first, then ping by hostname later to see if dns works
<Payne> So should i reset the Network connection to be automatic again?
<qdata> the default nsswitch.conf usually looks at hosts file first, and if can ping by IP and not by hostname you could just put the IP to hostname mappings in hosts
<qdata> I'm going to take a guess gere and say "No"
<qdata> if 'automatic' is meaning going back to dhcp probably not
<Payne> yeah thats what it would mean
<qdata> if you're configuring ethernet manually you've already put both IPs in the same subnet
<qdata> maybe need to look at other field such as default route
<qdata> you might need to point the default route on the windows machine to point at the IP of the kubuntu box
<Payne> Oh i think i found something... it's not keeping the manually assigned IP on the K box
<qdata> you can look at this on windows in a Dos prompt with ipconfig /all
<qdata> lol - that doesn't sound too good   :-)
<Payne> nope
<Payne> I finally got it to stick
<qdata> but yeah - if the kubuntu box IP isn't staying what it's suppsoed to be that's a problem
<Payne> hmm keep getting destionation host unreachable..
<Payne> I'm guessing i'm missing the crossover cable
<Payne> I want to thank you for your time
<qdata> have you looked at ipconfig /all on the windows machine?
<qdata> look at the default gateway entry
<Payne> yeah it shows 192.168.2.2 for ip and subnet is 255.255.255.0 and gfateway is 192.168.2.1
<qdata> if 192.168.2.1 is the kubuntu box that's what you want
<Payne> it is
<qdata> if the kubuntu box has 2 Nics you also need to be sure about which/where you have your cables plugged up - but it's probably good if the kubuntu box still has Inet connectivity
<Payne> Yeah the Kbuntu box does have INet
<qdata> if you had the cables plugged up backwards you wouldn't
<Payne> and it's working
<Payne> it must be a cabling issue then
<Fudge> hi what is the package called that makes kubuntu show up in the grub menu? guessing its a grub.d script
<Payne> IE crossover
<qdata> well if you can snag a crossover cable it could eliminate it as a problem - but in theory gigabit adapters shouldn't need it
<ChogyDan> my keyboard shortcut for opening a browser window makes the current window go to my home page.  How can I make it open a new window?
<Payne> Fudge have you tried to gedit?
<Fudge> Payne:  Gedit what?
<Payne> Fudge is grub showing even?
<Fudge> yeah, it says Kubuntu, because I installed kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu system, I am just curious what makes kubuntu show up in grub instaled of ubuntu
<ChogyDan> Fudge: probably the grub scripts
<Fudge> maybe in package plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text
<keithzg>  dpkg -S /etc/default/grub.d/50_kubuntu.cfg
<keithzg> kubuntu-settings-desktop: /etc/default/grub.d/50_kubuntu.cfg
<keithzg> Looks like it's kubuntu-settings-desktop that provides that.
<Unit193> Yep.
<Fudge> thanks very much, learn something new every day :D
#kubuntu 2014-01-18
<zipperface> zzz
<makris> zzzzzzzzz
<kris434343> hey guys
<kris434343> can anyone read this?
<kris434343> hello?
<kris434343> hello hello?
<qdata> if you see it we see it
<kris434343> ah there we go!
<kris434343> thanks
<qdata> :-)
<thingol_> hi everyone, i have a wireless card which lsusb states as "Ralink rt2501/2573" and i'm not able to list it among the network interfaces Wireshark can use to capture packets. Anybody knows what i can do to make it show up ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Obley> how do u resize the weather widgets
<Obley> i mean make then small
<valorie> on your desktop, or in the panel?
<Obley> desktop
<Obley> they r big, i want to make them smaller
<valorie> when you hover over them, a bar will pop up
<valorie> click and drag to the size you want in the little block with arrows in it
<valorie> when you are satisfied, click the X and the bar will disappear
<valorie> when you want it again, click the little "cashew" in the corner of your desktop and "unlock widgets"
<valorie> same if there is no bar when you hover
<Obley> valorie so can i make them small
<kiko_> hola
<valorie> yes, as small or large as you like
<valorie> I just installed a clock at random to be sure I was giving you good advice
<valorie> I don't often use my desktop anymore
<Obley> so how do i make them small
<valorie> drag "in"
<valorie> towards the center of the widget
<Obley> how
<lordievader> Some widgets do have a minimum size though.
<Obley> i want smaller widgets like windows 7
<valorie> dunno, I've never used win7
<valorie> all my widgets are in the panel, and when you make the panel larger/smaller, the widgets grow and shrink with it
<claycorn2> i have a kblank screen when i boot up is that a bad thing ?
<claycorn2> kss
<valorie> blank as in black, or blank as in "nothing on the desktop"?
<claycorn2> black over the kde screen
<claycorn2> i can remove it
<claycorn2> its just anoing when i boot up
<valorie> what do you mean, you can remove it?
<claycorn2> i click on the x to remove it
<claycorn2> kinda like a pop up on windows
<valorie> I have no clue, sorry
<claycorn2> no worries i just click on the x
<claycorn2> gets rid of it
<claycorn2> val?
<dario> buongiorno
<dario> \list
<dario> buongiorno
<dario> \list
<dario> !list
<ubottu> dario: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nudoge> hi
<lordievader> Hey nudoge
<nudoge> wazzup?
<lordievader> nudoge: Doing good, debugging some js functions that have to do with touch. What about you?
<BluesKaj> morning coffee, here
<nudoge> makin' doge
<BluesKaj> whatever that is :)
<nudoge> its a BitCoin
<pilotKde> Hello friends!
<pilotKde> :)
<pilotKde> KUBUNTU for life!
<pilotKde> ;)
<lordievader> pilotKde: :)
<Hello> all
<Hello> >.-
<lordievader> Hey Hello
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Euclidis> Greetings..
<Euclidis> I'm using kde-full packages from the official repository, but, all gtk applications opens under gnome windows. I  would like to use only KDE and kwin, plasma, etc. By other hand, I wouldn't like to remove unity or 'ubuntu-deskto'.. Ia there a way to fix it?
<losa88> LOL
<ghs> My network wifi in Kubuntu is dropping all the time, and can't return the connection again. Stay appears "Configuring interface". Can someone me help to fix ?
<Walex> ghs: perhaps, but it is likely a radio problem.
<xxx_> Hello all
<xxx_> I wanted to do a clean install of Kubuntu 13.04, but after formating HD and installing only black screen, no grub menu. previously there was Win7 OS. any ideas what to do? Secure boot is not a problem, because there isn't one on this laptop, it was before it.
<xxx_> also to mention, it was a laptop with Win7 preinstalled, called OEM I think.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<westmi> i cant get my mic to work in skype
<westmi> kubuntu 12.04
<westmi> tthe mic works
<westmi> it works just fine
<westmi> but just aint workin for skype
<westmi> I've been googling and searching for a solution all say
<westmi> tday*
<westmi> day*
<valorie> westmi: check your settings (input) in alsamixer, kmix AND pulseaudio
<valorie> somehow skype has hosed one of them
<valorie> it doesn't play nice with linux sound
<westmi> how do i check pulseaudio?
<westmi> i cant find any gui for pulseaudio
<westmi> or any kind of adjustments for pulseaudio
<valorie> there is pulseaudio volume control
<westmi> The mic works, I can hear it workin, but all my research points to pulseaudio settings, and i cant find any way to change the settings for pulseaudio
<valorie> and there is veromix widget
<westmi> where would i find that?
<valorie> click the cashew, and Add Widget
<valorie> search for veromix
<westmi> this is a desktop widget?
<valorie> westmi: http://pastebin.kde.org/pueptjnh7
<valorie> pavucontrol is the name I was looking for
<valorie> that's the best
<westmi> i'm sorry, that is not any help......
<valorie> not the input devices tab?
<westmi> now you lost me completely
<valorie> in pavucontrol
<valorie> there is an input devices tab
<westmi> your not understanding me
<westmi> I dont know what pavucontrol is, or where to find it,etc
<valorie> how do you get new software, westmi?
<valorie> do you use muon, or synaptic, or the command line?
<westmi> muon
<valorie> ok, in muon search for pavucontrol
<westmi> or the command line
<valorie> if you prefer the cli, it's faster: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<valorie> then everything will be all up to date
<westmi> upgrade? i really dont want to do that, do i?
<westmi> no, i want to stick with 12.04
<westmi> i dont want to upgrade to 12.10
<valorie> grrr, why did s/he leave
<adilalpman> hi everyone
<adilalpman> i have just bought a new toshiba laptop and i have a problem with ubuntu & windows multiboot option in it
<valorie> adilalpman: because of uefi?
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<adilalpman> my uefi is disabled now
<MangaKaDenza> guise
<MangaKaDenza> can I do an LFS thing that uses ubuntu repos?
#kubuntu 2014-01-19
<valorie> MangaKaDenza: LFS?
<MangaKaDenza> linux from scratch
<valorie> ah
<valorie> spinoffs are always allowed, afaik
<binBlob> Hi could it be that the feature code fold level 1, 2, n have been removed from kate ??
<valorie> binBlob: there is a #kate chan; perhaps they can answer your question
<binBlob> valorie: all dead in there
<valorie> well, perhaps write the list, then
<valorie> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kwrite-devel/
<binBlob> guess I have to, I hate mailists :)
<valorie> binBlob: everyone can't be on irc all the time, but we all have email
<valorie> :-0
<Poisoned_Dragon> Currently running Kubuntu 14.04. Awesome job thus far. :)
<MangaKaDenza> Poisoned_Dragon: how is wayland?
<Poisoned_Dragon> um... silly question. How do I know that it's running?
<Unit193> Poisoned_Dragon: It isn't. :P
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah good. Would have been concerned since inxi tells me it's xorg. :)
<MangaKaDenza> D:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;;
<MangaKaDenza> amaze
<MangaKaDenza> wait, isn't 14.04 supposed to run the almighty wayland?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Maybe it's something you can implement on your own, via repo. The default install uses xorg.
<Unit193> Oh wow, weston is actually in the repo, though.
<valorie> a bit early for all that
<valorie> kwin is still being ported
<valorie> they held off on mir, as well
<Poisoned_Dragon> intel didn't seem to thrilled about mir, either.
<schlampestomper> hi
<valorie> nobody is yet
<valorie> who knows what the future holds
<schlampestomper> im new to linux, looks cool
<valorie> hi schlampestomper
<schlampestomper> hi valorie
<valorie> so you just installed kubuntu?
<schlampestomper> well ubuntu 13.04
<valorie> very nice
<valorie> anything we can help you with?
<Tubby> !ops
<Tubby> My penis is stuck in my 40oz budweiser (don't ask) how can i get it out?
<valorie> thanks, tsimpson
<tsimpson> multi-op :)
<valorie> and IdleOne
<valorie> I got my command backwards
<IdleOne> team work!
<valorie> indeed
<Unit193> IdleOne: You won.
<Unit193> Poisoned_Dragon: I don't think inxi "supports" Mir or Wayland/Weston though.
<IdleOne> I think we all lose every time we are forced to ban someone
<Poisoned_Dragon> Great, now I have to go google that.
<valorie> IdleOne: true
<valorie> but they deliberately asked to be banned
<valorie> sad
<Poisoned_Dragon> it probably will as waylnd becomes more prevalent.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<realnWO> does ubuntu come with a list of CA's to check certificate hashes?
<realnWO> when i log in it says unsigned cert
<realnWO> or does freenode not have a cert
<Unit193> What client?
<realnWO> kon
<realnWO> if the cert is not signed thats fine, i jusst wanna know
<Unit193> Might have to set the CAPath to /etc/ssl/certs/
<realnWO> is that a env var globally
<realnWO> or specific to konversaton
<realnWO> i guess the real questoin is where to set it
<Unit193> It'd be the IRC client.  Not sure, never used that one.
<realnWO> wheres the package manager put apps
<realnWO> o i see .kde
<realnWO> process will inherit my bash environment if i restart it rite?
<realNWO> the issuer isnt default Gandi Standard SSL CA
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<george___> hello. I'm running Kubuntu 13.10 (KDE 4.12) on Dell 4050. After I've connected to a tv via hdmi, I can't login to kde desktop unless I'm connected to tv's hdmi cable. I've already turned off, choose start empty session, choose setting to default on size and screen, nothing works. Please help me!
<realNWO> man linux people seem to like default microscopic font sizes
<realNWO> george i had that problem too
<realNWO> prolly your laptop
<BluesKaj> george___, system settings>display&monitor>display configuration, with hdmi connected , choose the LVDS1 which is the laptop , you must do this each time you decide to switch back to the laptop screen before shutting down.
<george___> BluesKaj: hdmi must be checked?
<BluesKaj> no , choose the LVDS1
<george___> BluesKaj: That was done before. But now, if I reboot, or shut down, when typing the password at login screen won't lead to kde desktop. it freezes at kde login
<BluesKaj> is the hdmi connected ?
<george___> BluesKaj: I can only login if hdmi cable is connect, even if the tv is off, which is the case right now.
<george___> BluesKaj: hdmi cabele is connect, but unchecked and tv is off.
<BluesKaj> then turn the tv on and choose the laptop LVDS1, then disconnect the hdmi from the laptop after you have a working screen on the laptop
<george___> I'll try that.
<george___> BluesKaj: doing what you've suggested, I've got a black screen right after unplugged the hdmi cable. I had to plug it back.
<BluesKaj> did you turn the tv output off on the tv screen, by choosing LVDS1 there?
<george___> yes, tv's showing no signal message.
<BluesKaj> ok reconnect to tv , choose the 'toggle primary output' on the hdmi , then try again
<george___> you mean on tv or kkde?
<BluesKaj> on
<BluesKaj> you need to login and choose the monitor in system settings , which ever one you get to work , the tv or the laptop
<george___> now hdmi is checked and shows a desktop on tv with the default wallpaper and nothing else. lvds1is checked to and on monitor i'm on quassel.
<BluesKaj> then try toggling primary output on that display configuration on lvds1
<george___> lvds1 is checked as primary output. what do I do now?
<BluesKaj> ok, so lvds1 is now your primary output, disconnect the hdmi from the laptop
<BluesKaj> does the hdmi indicator disappear ?
<george___> right after disconnecting the cable, I get a black screen
<BluesKaj> where ?
<george___> i had to plug it back
<george___> or laptop's screen
<george___> on laptop
<george___> 's screen
<BluesKaj> ok reconnect and toggle it again
<george___> should i unchecked hmdi ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> the display configuration is a mess on kde , already complained about it
<george___> BluesKaj:After doing that, my graphics crashed completely, I've got un unusable screen, with very messed graphics and had to reboot. another freeze on kde login, and only after connecting hdmi cable I was able to get back here
<BluesKaj> which gpu?
<george___> I'm saying that screen was completely unusable, with very messed and crashed graphics. RSEIUB worked to reboot.
<BluesKaj> then there's somehing else wrong
<george___> BluesKaj: I'm really desperated right now. I have to fix this monitor issue before tomorrow...
<realNWO> then cry some moar
<realNWO> maybe your tears will fix it
<BluesKaj> realNWO, no need for that
<george___> BluesKaj: So, what should I do now?
<realNWO> i fixed it i wasnt using freenode.net but some side server
<BluesKaj> george___,  make sure the toggle primary output on both are donfigurations are greyed out (the little star in the middle of the config dialog box)
<BluesKaj> configurations
<george___> ok, both are greyed out
<lordievader> george___: What graphics card and driver are you using?
<BluesKaj> now choose the lvds1
<george___> how can i check the driver?
<george___> graphics are Intel HD 3000
<lordievader> george___: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<lordievader> Hmm, those things usually work...
<BluesKaj> lordievader, it's not the driver it's the messy display configuration , I think
<george___> lordievader: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA returned me 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<george___>         Subsystem: Dell Device 0502
<george___>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<BluesKaj> same chip here, same driver
<lordievader> Yeah, it probably isn't the card/driver...
<realNWO> hdmi conflicts with the VGA outputon your laptop there are special function keys u have to use
<BluesKaj> +
<realNWO> u can clone the display to both or choose one or the other
<realNWO> look at your function keys
<george___> ppp
<george___> ppppppppppp
<george___> sorry
<george___> I was pressing F1 which has some monitor function keys, but nothing happens, excepted those ps
<realNWO> it works with the bios yer gonna have to reboot
<realNWO> set the function key, u might have to do ctrl+F1
<realNWO> then reboot
<realNWO> the bios will recognize the correct display output
<realNWO> it mite not be F1
<george___> ...
<realNWO> i had the exact same problem with a gateway
<realNWO> alternating between the built-in display and an HDMI external display
<realNWO> laptops have some direct control over hardware via the mobo/bios
<realNWO> its possible they will do something like disable a RAMDAC if it thinks u intend to use HDMI
<realNWO> so your VGA driver wont work no matter what
<realNWO> its prolly cuz LED displays use alot of power and it eager to save power
<BluesKaj> ok george___ , both the hdmi and the lvds1 display configuration have to untoggled and unchecked in order to get your laptop screen back, after rebooting ...I have the same intel gpu and driver as you have.
<BluesKaj> and that's what i had to do
<george___> BluesKaj:really? I'll try that right now.
<BluesKaj> george___, since your laptop screen is default, rebooting should restore your screen
<george___> BluesKaj:ok, I'm trying that now.
<BluesKaj> poor george , think he's stuck in limbo again :/
<realNWO> u cant fix stupid
<Roey> hi.  Why is SSH filtered for me?  Is it anything in this table, or is it past this computer?  http://pastebin.com/nCXnaPUt
<Cronic> hola
<Ruser_> NEED HELP! Hi evebody! I'm in despear, my kubuntu network manager is empty 4 days, can not even connect to local network, how to fix it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> a little more info please.
<Ruser_> ok
<lordievader> Ruser_: Have you defined your NICs in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Poisoned_Dragon> is this 4 days after a clean install, or an existing install where the network manager was working?
<Ruser_> sorry guys, I'm not so advansed user I wish may be, any way I have KDE 13.10 and problem is that network manager does not connect to local net, reboot doesn't help, how to push network manager work properly?
<lordievader> Ruser_: Could you pastebin your  /etc/network/interfaces?
<lordievader> !paste| Ruser_
<ubottu> Ruser_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Ruser_: You can open the file with: "kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces" Then copy the contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com, and give us the link.
<Ruser_> I'm posting from other pc, my kubuntu pc is out of local- and internet, it can't found any interfaces for this reason, I use 13.10 a few months already, sometimes mentioned problem happens, but I fix it by reboot, now I can't fix it 4 days already.
<lordievader> Ruser_: Ah right.. Anyhow for as far as I know, if you want to use the KDE network manager those interfaces should not be declared in /etc/network/interfaces. (Of course you can choose not to use the KDE network manager and simply use /etc/network/interfaces)
<lolnoob> Hi. Sorry for little offtop. I tryed to instal ubuntu on computer which already have windows 8.1. But ubuntu installer don't see it. Installer offers to instal ubuntu with full clear of my HDD. How to fix it?
<Ruser_> lordievader_: ok, how to use it instead of KDE NM?
<lordievader> lolnoob: This is #kubuntu, go to #ubuntu for Ubuntu support.
<lordievader> Ruser_: Append the following to /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781396/
<Ruser_> lordievader_: how to add this to etc/...?
<lordievader> Ruser_: Open it with kate, in a terminal: kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<Ruser_> lordievader: have I save this two rows just like new file in ../interfaces?
<lordievader> Ruser_: The file /etc/network/interfaces should already exist. You just need to add those two lines at the bottom of the file.
<Ruser_> lordievader: should I delete old 2 lines? and will "iface eth0 inet dhcp" work properly if I use l2tp to connect to internet?
<lordievader> Ruser_: Dont delete the other 2 lines. Do you have a router in between your pc's and the internet?
<Ruser_> no, direct wire connection.
<lordievader> Ruser_: Err, than I don't know what to do. I have no experience with l2tp.
<Ruser_> connect to l2tp isn't problem, problem is to reanimate connection to local network, now wire is connected in pc, but it doesn't see connection ((
<lordievader> Ruser_: Could you explain your network setup?
<Ruser_> I have wired connection in nm via IPv4 method automatic, when pc is connected to local wired connection than I connect to inet via l2tp connection.
<lordievader> Ruser_: Your l2tp connection is seperate from the wired connection?
<Ruser_> yes
<lordievader> Ruser_: Ok, do you happen to know how those NICS are named? Ex. eth0 for the wired.
<lordievader> Ruser_: Did it work before btw?
<Ruser_> it names like VPN L2TP, it worked 4 days before.
<lordievader> Ruser_: Hmm, I'm afraid I cannot help you. As I've said before I have no experience with VPN/L2TP. Perhaps there are people in #kde or in #ubuntu who can help you. Else you can try the (K)ubuntu forums.
<Ruser_> c'mon, just forget l2tp, as I said it's need to fix connection to local net, maybe it's possible just to reboot network manager or how to push it to work?
<lordievader> Ruser_: Hmm, I though the problem was the l2tp. The local connection should be simple, add those two lines of earlier to /etc/network/interfaces and reboot.
<Ruser_> lordievader: added, rebooting..
<Ruser_> now system notifies that Network Manager is not running
<lordievader> Ruser_: That is probably try, do you have an ip address under eth0 when you run "ifconfig"?
<Ruser_> now it doesn't show ip address..
<lordievader> Ruser_: Then there is no dhcp server listening to your request. You could try setting up a static ip, if you know your network details: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-configure-a-static-ip-address-tutorial/ scroll down to the Ubuntu bit.
<lordievader> Anyhow, I'm off. Good luck!
<Ruser_> thanks lordievader!
<Rumer> KDE 13.10, network manager does not set any connection, has anybody solution to cure it?
<BluesKaj> Rumer, ethernet ?
<Rumer> yep
<BluesKaj> open a terminal then run , sudo dhclient eth0 , try network manager then
<Rumer> BluesKaj: nothing happens.
<BluesKaj> Rumer, nothing happens in the terminal or with NM?
<Rumer> BluesKaj: after type your command in terminal and in NM I mean.
<BluesKaj> Rumer, try this in the terminal to see if there's a gateway IP , route -n |grep UG
<Rumer> BluesKaj: Nothing has changed, NM is working as a prosess in system, but it doesn't connecting to ethernet at all.
<BluesKaj> Rumer, pastebin the output of ifconfig
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rumer> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.kde.org/pudr8kymu
<BluesKaj> Rumer, are you using a VM ?
<Rumer> no, real pc
<BluesKaj> Rumer, ifup etho, then, eth0=dhcp , then, sudo dhclient eth0
<BluesKaj> also make sure you have the network manager widget installed in the panel
<Poisoned_Dragon> shouldn't it be in the system tray?
<BluesKaj> Poisoned_Dragon, sometimes the system tray shows NM , but it isn't enabled
<Poisoned_Dragon> :(
<Unit193> Poisoned_Dragon: inxi supports neither mir nor wayland, yeah.  He'd need some data dump for them.
<Poisoned_Dragon> wow, that was awhile ago, Unit193. Still, thanks for the info.
<Rumer> BluesKaj: system shows samples of commands after 'eth0=dhcp' but nothing useful, after 'sudo dhclient eth0' nothing happens at all.
<Rumer> widget installed.
<BluesKaj> Rumer, open /etc/network/interfaces with krunner (run command) , then check this site,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/3159/delete-eth0-avahi-from-the-ifconfig-list
#kubuntu 2015-01-12
<DeadlyViper> Hello folks, I was having troubles with audio devices on kubuntu. As I open KMix I only get the hdmi audio controller and not my onboard audio controller. I did lspci to confirm that my onboard controller was detected. Any Ideas on where I should look next?
<DeadlyViper> running alsamixer also lets me switch to the intel onboard sound card and adjust volumes but no audio output.
<DeadlyViper> anyone?
<lethu> DeadlyViper, go to settings
<lethu> then audio setup
<lethu> then "audio hardware setup"
<lethu> and chose your sound card
<DeadlyViper> there I tried that, The drop down box only has one entry. The Gk104 HDMI Audio Controller.
<DeadlyViper> any idea why it would not be giving me the entry for onboard sound card?
<lethu> DeadlyViper, probably a problem related to phonon
<lethu> since alsamixer shows the entry
<DeadlyViper> got it.
<lethu> nice
<DeadlyViper> Thanks lethu. I'll try and dig into phonon and see if I can resolve the problem
<lethu> DeadlyViper, yw
<vwTango> 有人麽？
<sepp_> hello
<valorie> hi sepp, how can we help?
<sepp_> I have a question. Yesterday I installed a the Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 4 stable version from the kubuntu site, which worked very well, but now I have a really strange HMI. There is everything sorted in "categories". How can I change this to a kind of "normal" desktop?
<valorie> can you post an image of the problem?
<valorie> !image
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sepp_> Unfortunately not yet, because I don't have this notebook with me now.
<valorie> you might play with systemsettings a bit
<sepp_> I have a kind of panel on the top and just 4 or five very huge "category" symbols below
<valorie> perhaps you have it set up as a netbook
<valorie> but it is easily changed back to the regular setup
<valorie> yes, that sounds like netbook
<sepp_> if i did so, how can I change it?
<valorie> systemsettings
<valorie> alt+f1
<valorie> type netbook
<valorie> it will take you to the correct section
<sepp_> ok. I will try that. Thank you very much valorie!
<valorie> yw
<sepp_> bye
<soee> good morning
<grobso> d
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<rharish> BluesKaj: Good evening from India ;)
<BluesKaj> hi rharish
<eury_> hello
<lordievader> o/
<eury_> Hey in kubuntu there is this always on top feature. Is it possible to set for example mplayer as always on top. As so as the mouse hovers over mplayer it becomes transparent.
<jacwib> O hai! Should i use 14.04 or 14.10 for a not-that-good computer (2011's budget computer)
<jacwib> Thinking about giving a copy of kubuntu to my little brother as a birth day present :P
<BluesKaj> jacwib, 14.10 is more stable, but of course that depends a lot on the hardware
<jacwib> Seriusly? 14.10 Is more stable?
<jacwib> Well then, 14.10 it is.
<BluesKaj> in my experience it is, yes
<jacwib> Huh.
<jacwib> Oh well, thx and bai!
<BluesKaj> this pc is 2008 vintage, increased teh RAM to 6G and added a nvidia graphics card and runs like a top now
<interima> BluesKaj: Hello, i upgrade dist to 14.10 and try install nvidia drivers again - no effect. I also try to download drivers directly from nvidia site. After setup(setup complete successful) also no effect. xserver can't load nvidia
<BluesKaj> do you have an xserver-xorg file , interima?
<BluesKaj> interima,  if so run, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<interima> BluesKaj: wow. now nvidia-settings shows everything
<interima> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/v5K1wjk3
<BluesKaj> interima, the real test is your monitor resolution settings and desktop effects
<interima> BluesKaj: seems like everything works ok. thanks for help
<EvilRoey> hello all!   o/
<EvilRoey> Question/problem:  I can't pull down the Yakuake console AND use both shift keys together to switch languages (it's either one or the other working at a time).  How do I diagnose the issue?
<BluesKaj> interima, ok, glad to hear you have it working
<BluesKaj> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<yu> is kubuntu forums for vips only?
<BluesKaj> yu, no, it's for anyone, you just need to register to participate
<yu> I tried but it wont allow me
<yu> first 5 attempts claim its some captcha issue
<yu> then it claims too many attempts in one hour
<BluesKaj> yu,adblock can affect captchas, iirc
<willhse1> going to give kubuntu a spin
<yu> thanks for the tip
<lordievader> willhse1: \o/
<willhse1> to lazy these days to compile gentoo
<lordievader> willhse1: I have a build server for that ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> Has anyone problems with the VLC-Player in 14.10 to play YouTube-Videos?
<willhse1> i would suspect you are missing a codex
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Graf_Westerholt> willhse1, no. The Video is played a few second, then it stops.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, for what?
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, please write full sentences.
<BluesKaj> the site is self explanatory
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I see no point in this website with my problem.
<BluesKaj> !drm | Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, seems the Bot is sleeping. ;)
<BluesKaj> hmm, gra is this a dvd or a copy of a dvd which may have the DRM on it
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt,^
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, please read before you act like a fool.
<lethu> Graf_Westerholt, easy
<lethu> Graf_Westerholt, he is only trying to help you
 * Graf_Westerholt is always easy.
<Graf_Westerholt> lethu, helping me without reading what the problem is?
<lethu> Graf_Westerholt, maybe he is drunk or who knows, but please be lenient
<Graf_Westerholt> …
<Graf_Westerholt> Lenient with drunk people?
<Graf_Westerholt> Drinking makes people stupid. I do not like that.
<lethu> Graf_Westerholt, I suppose I was just giving an example of a state of mind
<BluesKaj> ok Graf_Westerholt fool that I am , perhaps your browser doesn't have the corrct flash plugin
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, ok, ARE you drunk?
<lethu> sorry, gave a bad example...
<BluesKaj> well if I was about say that i missed the part about you tube because i was interrupted by a phone call
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, this is IRC. You can re-read all.
<lordievader> You know support comes from two sides...
<BluesKaj> you know what Graf_Westerholt , you can let some one else help you. I don't need your attitude
<lordievader> And that sentence misses a comma somewhere.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, you were not helping, you were wasting my time.
<BluesKaj> fine waste your time with someone else then Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> Hope not to waste my time. Do not have enough time.
<yu> that forum server has real problems
<yu> reCAPTCHA™ could not be verified due to server issues. Please try again later. ...this time I got the captcha pic and wrote it correctly
<BluesKaj_> yu, you can ask for help here as well, this is also kubuntu support
<yu> it wouldnt have helped me it seems om forum, could browse it....well my question is how to make bibletime work it gives only ????? now I found that xiphos work instead
<capitancapitan> hello
<capitancapitan> Kubuntu 14.10 seems to have a problem with the save dialog in Libreoffice.  It is non-standard and very buggy
#kubuntu 2015-01-13
<daoilman> hello
<kunguz> my kubuntu produces 0 kb files with opencv and python
<kunguz> cv.write basically does nothing
<Spiffy-man> can anyone tell me how to apply this patch to my kernel? I've downloaded linux-source-3.13.0, I just need to figure out the next step. https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/5/30/513
<en1gma> hi all. im about ready to get kubuntu but i dont want stable. whats the next one up. i need to get packages that are pre-built like gnuradio 3.7 and gqrx 2.3
<en1gma> wow. its quiet in here
<soee> good morning
<jorgearmendariz> Mounting my windows drive on my Ubuntu machine will not reformat it? Could I be able to mv files into my windows from my linux once its mounted. Sorry for such a basic question, but I was wondering if it works the same as external hard drives.
<hateball> jorgearmendariz: Yes, it should work just fine assuming it is ntfs and no encrypted
<jorgearmendariz> hateball: appreciate it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Lynoure> I have a weird problem. In digital clock, I can get any other first day of the week to show other than Monday...which seems to default to Sunday instead.
<jbruehe> Hi everybody!
<jbruehe> Is this a proper place to ask for help when I have trouble with some window behaviour on Kubuntu 14.04 ?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jbruehe> Thanks, will do!
<jbruehe> New installation of Kubuntu 14.04 on AMD64.  I experimented with "kwin" settings, tried to set fullscreen for Thunderbird - as a result, it had no window decoration and covered even the task bar. I removed that setting in kwin (via "settings"), later the whole entry for thunderbird, but the behaviour persists, even across reboots. Hints are highly appreciated!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jbruehe> Further Googling helped, led me to "ALT+F3" to change settings in the window even without the titlebar (right-click), there I found another "fullscreen" and unmarked it - problem solved.  Weird that the other "settings" did not lead me to it.
<rasp> test
<alvin> Aren't there any more recent KDE versions for plasma5 users?
<yossarianuk> alvin: what version are you running ?
<alvin> yossarianuk: KDE 4.14.2 on plasma5
<alvin> No idea where I can find the plasma version. But it has been unchanged since the release of 14.10
<alvin> Ah, in System Settings. It's plasma 5.1.1 on Qt 5.3.0
<alvin> I see that KDE frameworks 5.6.0 is out, but I have no idea what the relation to plasma is, or to KDE itself for that matter.
<arch-kubu> theres a wiki for that
<Faalentijn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Frameworks
<Faalentijn> Multiple in face
<Faalentijn> s/face/fact/g
<alvin> ok, so KDE is split into frameworks, plasma and applications. I know the plasma version, but that's about it.
<vov> Hello everyone
<Faalentijn> Hello Guest17030!
<lordievader> o/
<Guest17030> i installed kubuntu 14.04 on lenovo G-500 . everything is ok but kubuntu don't recognize sound card.
<Guest17030> i haven't any sound . how i fix it ?
<Faalentijn> Did you read this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Faalentijn> ?
<jbruehe> Guest17030: Have you checked Thinkwiki?  That "G 500" is no Thinkpad, so Linux support may be limited, but Thinkwiki might still have some info: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<lordievader> Guest17030: Is the soundcard detected?
<Guest17030> no
<lordievader> Guest17030: Does "lspci |grep Audio" return anything?
<Guest17030> yes it dose
<lordievader> Guest17030: Allright, could you pastebin the output of 'sudo lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio'?
<lordievader> !paste | Guest17030
<ubottu> Guest17030: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest17030> ok
<Guest17030> waiting
<Guest17030> please
<vov_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9731421/
<vov_> my speed of Internet is very very bad
<vov_> lordievade
<vov_> are you there?
<arch-kubu> need a link to correct current ppa for vivid plasma 5 updates
<lordievader> vov_: Yes.
<vov_> i put output your command .
<lordievader> vov_: Ah, you are guest17030... There is no driver loaded for your soundcard.
<vov_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9731421/
<vov_> yes , my connection is disconnect , i reconnect
<vov_> yes i am
<vov_> now what i do ?
<vov_> i installed couple month age this version and it work very well on my laptop .
<lordievader> vov_: This might help you: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=103547
<vov_> ok i see link , i try it ,
<vov_> ok now i reboot kubuntu , i will come back soon
<vov_> i'm back
<vov_> problem still here.
<lordievader> vov_: What is the output of "lsmod|grep snd"?
<vov_> nothing
<vov_> output this "lsmod|grep snd" is nothing .
<lordievader> vov_: Hmm, what happens when you run "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel"?
<vov_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9731808/
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.29.30 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<lordievader> vov_: What version of kubuntu are you running?
<vov_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9731878/
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<vov_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9731889/
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.44.51 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<lordievader> vov_: Where did you get the 3.17 kernel from?
<vov_> i don't know .
<vov_> i installed kubuntu 14.04 on my laptop and i install manual kernel 3.17 but today kubuntu did damage hard and i had to reinstall it from image iso .
<vov_> i install new kubuntu
<lordievader> vov_: Why did you manually install 3.17?
<vov_> i have issue on Intel HD 4000 , and i install kernel 3.17
<vov_> maby issue is resolve .
<lordievader> vov_: Running a custom kernel is not supported under Ubuntu.
<vov_> now what i do ?
<nescius__> hi!
<vov_> hi
<lordievader> vov_: Go back to the original Ubuntu kernel. Or compile your kernel properly.
<nescius__> ..sorry vov_, what seems to be the issue?
<nescius__> ok
<nescius__> QHD display anyone?
<vov_> ok
<nescius__> yesterday I bought a new notebook with 3860*2100 resolution and realised that KDE is unusable
<nescius__> with that resolution
<nescius__> ..well, partly, but still better than most other things
<nescius__> there is no useable browser or mail client
<nescius__> ..without magnifying glass
<nescius__> are there any plans on this, or shall I rather return the notebook/install windows?
<anthonymalczanek> nescius__, did you try adjusting your DPI settings?
<anthonymalczanek> you should be able to adjust them both in KDE and in X, depending on your video chip
<anthonymalczanek> https://community.kde.org/KDE/High-dpi_issues
<Guest22854> lordievader, i reboot laptop and select kernel 3.13.0-44-generic now everything is work , i have sound .
<Guest22854> how remove kernel  3.17
<Guest22854> Thanks
<anthonymalczanek> Guest22854, you can edit /etc/default/grub and then update-grub
<Guest22854> is it dangeres ?
<nescius__> anthonymalczanek: of course, but kmail does not respect that in messages, dolphin resizes fonts but text bellow icons are still to small for the text to fit.. etc.
<anthonymalczanek> it could be, if you do it incorrectly.
<anthonymalczanek> nescius__, did you try overriding the DPI settings in Xorg?
<nescius__> nope, dont have any xorg.conf
<anthonymalczanek> boot to single user, remoount root as writeable, Xorg -configure from command line, and then save your configuration, add the new DPI settings (edid override and whatnot) and then reboot into X and try it out
<lordievader> Guest22854: That depends entirely on how you installed it, I cannot say.
<Guest22854> ok thank lordievader
<rberg-> I *think* you can add '-dpi ##x##' to the arguments in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc to override
<nescius__> I set the DPI in KDE settings, the problem is that it wrongly designed, you will see eventually when you'll get higher screen resolutions yourself
<rberg-> I was just looking at those :( bummer they dont look right
<nescius__> yes, it looks like a lot of work..
<rberg-> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=159064   this makes it seem that thats true
<anthonymalczanek> nescius__, try setting the DPI in X. That should affect all programs
<nescius__> anthonymalczanek: I dont have issues with font size anymore, icons are way too small in mozilla, kmail still renders font wrongly.. plasma widgets are also bit bugged when text is already big enough
<anthonymalczanek> Okay. I think you might resolve your problem by setting a value in X, even though it may not be entirely to your satisfaction. Otherwise, yeah, there are problems with High DPI curre
<nescius__> systemsettings and oxigen theme window decorations contain 16*16 icons which dont honor icon settings
<anthonymalczanek> ntly.
<anthonymalczanek> Isn't there a high DPI version of the oxygen theme somewhere? I thought I remembered that being a thing..
<nescius__> I noticed, the kmail thing is opened since 2012
<nescius__> rberg-: thanks! the link looks like a practical solution
<rberg-> I think Macs are doing some sort of scaling on high dpi displays too
<nescius__> rberg-: no, I just saw one, maybe for some fullscreen apps, but by default it is just set correctly
<nescius__> however thats the adventage of centralised development
<anthonymalczanek> nescius__, It's true, Macs high DPI displays do some scaling. Look into "device pixel ratio" w/r/t Retina screens and Qt.
<nescius__> ..on unrelated note, is qapt actually able to install any package? I found it somewhat buggy, it is able to install all dependencies but never the package itself
<john_____> Salut les gros
<lordievader> !french | john_____
<ubottu> john_____: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<john_____> oh sorry
<john_____> I didn't know about that
<john_____> I am gonna speak english only,promise
<lordievader> john_____: No worries ;)
<Compaq_nc6320> Hi. I have a question, does Kubuntu have spell check like the Unity interface Ububtu.
<Brumble> Ubuntu' Typo
<redrum1> my way....
<ALEX24242> hi
#kubuntu 2015-01-14
<yahyaa> can someone please help I can not connect to the internet on my desktop computer its running kubuntu 14.10
<militantpotato> Hey, I have a dual monitor setup, with a TV connected via an HDMI cable, and my monitor through DVI.  I'm having an issue with GRUB where it only displays on the Television, which is annoying because it is either off, or being used for something else.  What do I add/change in the grub config to force it to show on my primary display (monitor).  I'm using Kubuntu 14.04
<RCDeet> is there a way to share my wifi through my ethernet port in kubuntu?
<irish_canon> I am trying to add lines to /etc/skel in Centos and ideas what I am missing
<archetech> kubuntu 14.10 with plasma 5 upgade gives all white screen?
<archetech> ci ppa daily unstable
<archetech> bluedevil held back
<ussher_> Know of any stand-alone players that will play a .swf file?  If i put it in firefox, it plays but no pause button.
<Hello_> I have a quick question
<Hello_> how do I install Kub on Windows 8.1 machine
<ussher_> found one. Gnash works to play .swf files
<ussher_> Hello_: seams like a question for the windows channel.
<Hello_> ussher: how do I go there
<ussher_> Hello_: Didn't think there would be a channel on freenode, but there is ##windows
<Hello_> ussher: Thanks - have a good day
<soee> good morning
<gym> hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Giorgio> buongiorno
<Giorgio> c'è nessuno
<hateball> !it | Giorgio
<ubottu> Giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Giorgio> ok grazie ciao ciao
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Lynoure> How do I get the digital clock or fuzzy clock to show weeks starting on Monday?
<Lynoure> I have tried changing it in Locale, but no luck so far.
<BluesKaj> Lynoure, weeks?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I tied to enable systemd to boot in the grub line, but now when I check systemd in the terminal I get this error:Failed to create root cgroup hierarchy:Permission denied
<BluesKaj> Failed to allocate manager object:Permission denied
<AciD`> why is firefox 35 not available on kubuntu (when iceweasel 35 is on debian) ? Is there a landing date ?
<hateball> Usually takes a day or two to trickle down into the repos
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What is the output of 'dpkg -l|grep systemd'?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I can assure you it;s installed , no need to grep it
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I'd like to see what is installed, 14.10 has a few systemd components (for udev), but not systemd for as far as I know..
<BluesKaj> http://privatepaste.com/55fc847417
<BluesKaj> lordievader,^
<lordievader> Heh, what do you know. Interesting.
 * lordievader wonders what the revdeps are.
<BluesKaj> I installed the systemd-ui btw thinking I'd have some control, but it doesn't launch anything
<lordievader> That will likely pull it in.
<BluesKaj> it needs to be enabled in root cgroup.conf , but I'm not going to fool with config files that are unfamiliar
<monkeyjuice> my upgrade to 14.10 went a little weird , seems it loaded the nivida drivers two times or two different ones, removed one set seems to be working better now , still locks up on the 331driver ;
<vibs> hi
<vibs> how do i use this irc thing... pls help!!
<lordievader> vibs: You just did ;)
<JunkHunk> hello where in system preferences I can change icons theme?
<mparillo> JunkHunk: You could try System Settings > Applications Appearance > Icons
<Sioclya> How do I get Kubuntu to use radeonsi instead of just radeon with my HD7950 so I can use multiple displays?
#kubuntu 2015-01-15
<jubo2> Konversation - Great Justice
<monkeyjuice> hows it going jubo2
<archetech> fresh kubu 15.04 alpha1  dhcp doesnt  receive an ip
<jubo2> archetech: I hear of local DNSSEC
<archetech> nm   dhcp server eroor
<jubo2> EROOOOORRRR!! ÖRRR!!!
<jubo2> Konversation - Great Justice
<jubo2> I've been logging _everything_ with Konversation and it's only ~780MB
<valorie> jubo2: what do you mean by "great justice"?
<valorie> I agree that konvi rocks
<militantpotato> Hey, I have a dual monitor setup, with a TV connected via an HDMI cable, and my monitor through DVI.  I'm having an issue with GRUB where it only displays on the Television, which is annoying because it is either off, or being used for something else.  What do I add/change in the grub config to force it to show on my primary display (monitor).  I'm using Kubuntu 14.04
<Dragnslcr> militantpotato: that isn't specific to Kubuntu, so you can also try asking in #ubuntu. It probably isn't even specific to Ubuntu, so some general pages on the web about grub might work.
<militantpotato> Dragnslcr: Thanks.  I've posted in #ubuntu and #grub, and have been googling for two days.   I THINK i may need to add an acpi command to grub, but I'm not finding much.
<Dragnslcr> It might be a BIOS setting, too
<militantpotato> My bios lets me choose between onboard or PCI-E as a default display device only :(
<militantpotato> welp I'm attempting video=DVI-D
<militantpotato> fingers crossed
<bjrohan> Does anyone have experience getting a USB modem to work with Ubuntu? Trying to connect a Cricket ac1750
<jimmy51v_> hello... i have a box i can't get to other than with ssh right now.  i need to access the UI (KDE) somehow to save quite a drive and a lot of hassle.  what can i do?  it's kubuntu 14.04 64-bit.  thanks
<graft> hey folks, i don't seem to be able to suspend to disk from the K-menu, even though sudo pm-hibernate works just fine
<graft> any idea how to fix this?
<graft> fresh install of 14.10
<valorie> sounds like you might need to search launchpad for bugs about that?
<valorie> I think I've heard that before
<valorie> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<graft> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<graft> apparently it is disabled by default for some reason
<soee> good morning
<rydhwan> hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rydhwan> im in plasma 5 i update today but have :An error occurred while applying changes: /var/cache/apt/archives/kio-extras-data_4%3a5.1.95-0ubuntu1_all.deb trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES/kio_mtp.mo', which is also in package kio-mtp 0.75+git20140304-1
<lordievader> rydhwan: Install it with dpkg and the --force-overwrite flag.
<rydhwan> ok
<rydhwan> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/kio-extras-data_4%3a5.1.95-0ubuntu1_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lordievader> rydhwan: Could you pastebin the full error?
<lordievader> !paste | rydhwan
<ubottu> rydhwan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soee> rydhwan: updates comr kubuntu-ci, staging or the packagesd are already in vivid archive ?
<rydhwan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9754647/
<lordievader> rydhwan: As I said, install it with dpkg and the --force-overwrite option.
<rydhwan> what command ? thanks
<lordievader> rydhwan: "dpkg" and give it the "--force-overwrite" flag.
<rydhwan> ok
<rydhwan> dpkg kio-extras-data --force-overwrite   exact ?
<lordievader> No, have you read the dpkg man page?
<rydhwan> no
<rydhwan> im new
<lordievader> rydhwan: man dpkg
<rydhwan> ok
<klerik> Hello, how I can use separeted trash dir on every disk, which mount from fstab?
<klerik> It possible?
<lordievader> Trash is stored in your homedir, for as far as I know.
<klerik> yes, but when I delete large move, system move it on my homedir. This is not OK
<lordievader> Hmm, don't know if that can be changed. I allways use shift+delete.
<hateball> klerik: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188032
<ubottu> KDE bug 188032 in general "deleting files in external hard disk moves them to trash" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<klerik> thank, so... shift+delete
<rydhwan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9754734/
<lordievader> klerik: Note, that deletes things right away.
<lordievader> rydhwan: kio-extras-data.deb does not reside in your home-dir.
<lordievader> rydhwan: Its something along "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kio-extras-data-<version>.deb --force-overwrite".
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: (sorry for massive delay, ~25h), yes, the digital clock widget shows calendar when clicked, a week on each row. And I cannot make the weeks to start on Monday, for some reason.
<Lynoure> oops, damn, he is not here.
<JunkHunk> I have a sh file where I write all the changes I do to the system...I created a shortcut on desktop but I cant change icon
<JunkHunk> I cant change icon either to the folder shortcut on panel...it keeps the home folder icon despite being used to open other folders...how would I fix this?
<JunkHunk> is there any kubuntu variant for docky or cairodock?
<floown> hello
<floown> kparted doesn't exist no more ?
<floown> I seen only gparted and parted in deposit
<floown> ok it's partitionmanager now
<yossarianuk> floown: yo ucan install gparted also on kubuntu
<yossarianuk> I would just use parted + gdisk/fdisk
<hateball> Hmmm, I can't get this thing to output to a second monitor :|
<hateball> got a laptop in a bay, normally using 1 external monitor. kscreen detects a second one which I can enable but it's "ghosted"
<hateball> nothing gets output to it
<hateball> xrandr shows it properly too
<hateball> nice power outage, think it killed every FOT in existence
<hateball> fuck sake
<hateball> sorry for the language and wrong window :|
<floown> yossarianuk: yep, thx
<JunkHunk> hello I am trying to get rid of desktop panel using docky instead...but I dont really know how to add the start button and desktop button to docky could anybody help¿
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<techmadi> Hello. I am having trouble using TOR browser for Mint 16.
<techmadi> can anyone provide assistance?
<alvin> This is #kubuntu, but it will probably be the same. Just
<alvin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<techmadi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<hateball> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rudybotdog> techmadi:  mint 16 is eof  i think upgrade to mint 17 would help you. but ast in @mint
<techmadi> thank you.
<domedron> hi to all
<wolfgang> hi
<shyam_> l
<Guest6440> ciao
<Guest6440>  atutti
<domedron> Ciao a tutti
<domedron> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a configurare Quasal in modo da connettermi in una web chat esistente?
<mparillo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest6440> joinààù
<naftilos76> Hi, is there an app to fit a dual layer dvd into a single ?
<dbz2k> hello is anybody online?
<lordievader> o/
<Crell> Hello folks.  After a recent reboot, my system font settings seem to be AFU.  I don't think I made any changes to the font configuration in, um, ever.  But everything appears jaggy, smaller, and non-anti-aliased.
<dbz2k> hi ho do I delete items from the open with menu in dolphin. I got wine uninstalled, but "winebrowser" is still there and can't figure out to delete from open with menu
<Crell> Any idea what got screwed up and how to un-screw it?
<soee> dbz2k: check dolphin settings if there is some service related to wine
<dbz2k> soee: tried but it not in any packages
<dbz2k> soee: any idea where to manually delete from open with menu
<itadmin> helloooooooooo
#kubuntu 2015-01-16
<soee> good morning
<jubo2> Suppose I have a machine with Ethernet and WiFi connected. Can I choose what to route to what internet ?
<jubo2> I mean I'd like to download all the big data items via landline coz it's unecolo to do so on wireless networks
<hateball> jubo2: sure
<jubo2> hateball: got any software names or urls ?
<jubo2> or is it with not-off-the-shelf stuff
<hateball> jubo2: well actually describe a bit more in detail
<hateball> you have two interfaces on a LAN, but you want only one of them to be used for WAN?
<hateball> or should both use WAN but iface1 for certain urls, and iface2 for others?
<hateball> hmmm, seems you couldnt set metric with network-manager until recently
<jubo2> hateball: I have ethernet connected to 20/1 Mbit/s ADSL. I have wireless connected to a portable 4G WiFi basestation. I want irc to go to wireless, all upload ( 4G is 15x faster uploader here where I live than the landline ) goes to 4G and TOR.. I dunno where TOR goes..
<hateball> that'd be one way to go about it
<hateball> ah
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> that's.... tricky
<jubo2> hateball: The System™ would hate this kind of software enabling versatile configuration and even randomization for people with many internets
<jubo2> If one could dynamically route traffic to via many different internet conncetions would really cook the NSA stalk-guy's noodle
<hateball> jubo2: google led me here, but I havent tried it http://www.evolware.org/?p=293
<hateball> there is the option of iptables per ip etc but that's annoying...
<jubo2> hateball: I hear https://duckduckgo.com and https://ixquick.com are the most privacy respecting search engines
<jubo2> keep those Exabyte stacks building in the "Not-yet-cracked SSL encrypted traffic" in the NSA data silos
<jubo2> plus they don't record your IP nor your search terms nor your click
<jubo2> "If you are not paying for the product. You are the product." ~ Some guy
<jubo2> So good reason to avoid dominant and rich companies and choose smaller SME self-capitalist who makes the pay-checks happen businesses..
<hateball> k
<jubo2> I'm having a LibreOffice Draw not starting situation on a Kubuntu14
<jubo2> I'm downloading LibreOffice for Windows as a work-around
<jubo2> really rare on GNU/Linux that a program just won't start
<hateball> jubo2: Does it state anything if started from a terminal?
<jubo2> hateball: I dunno. I always use the KDE-menu on the low-left
<hateball> Yes well that's not very helpful when troubleshooting
<jubo2> hateball: in other words.. how do I start it from shell
<hateball> jubo2: open terminal, "lodraw"
<jubo2> hateball: I do that. Rebooting to Kubuntu14 GNU/Linux now
<jubo2> hateball: ok.. I run 'lodraw' now
<jubo2> doesn't print anything, doesn't open any window
<jubo2> I ctrl-c ?
<lordieva1er> Good morning.
<jubo2> mah libreoffice is brokeh
<jubo2> Trying to get my brain to use Windows LibreOffice draw is causing it to warp
<jubo2> Someone plos fix mah LibreOffice
<soee> jubo2: whats wrong with it on Kubuntu ?
<jubo2> soee: won't start at all
<soee> LO Math ?
<jubo2> I tried
<soee> works fine for me
<jubo2> 'lodraw' but that just hangs and doesn't print anything
<soee> do you have officail packages from ubuntu repos ?
<soee> are you sure its not opening on some different screen / activity for you ?
<jubo2> soee: yes.. nothing is installed via other methods then 'sudo install this'
<yu_> is it a commone problem in 14.10 that fonts change by themself to something unreadable?
<yu_> and its usually not the special fonts either, its like v or o and so on letters you have in most languages
<soee> nope
<yu_> its happens frequently and I dont like to change fonts 1 or 2 times each session
<yu_> damn fonts changed by themself for 2nd time in just hours. This never happened with other distros I tried
<yu_> it happens only with mozilla : firefox and thunderbird...
<yu_> maybe problem solved, I found something in settings about allowing websites to set fonts by themself as a default.
<hateball> yu_: if it's the GUI fonts, those are GTK apps so maybe something is off with the oxygen-gtk
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mazal> Good day everyone. Can someone recommend me a good KDE guide of everything the desktop can do. Recently installed Kubuntu and want to learn this desktop and it's features
<soee> mazal: i think you must play with it a bit, though what you expect it to do/what you need ?
<mazal> Soee , I just want to learn all it's features
<mazal> Been on Unity a long time and switched now , don't know KDE at all , so just want to learn it
<soee> BluesKaj: you are more experienced, can you give some advice here, or lordievader ^
<soee> im not usre what advice should i give :) for me learing something is clicking here and there, looking for a ferature i need etc.
<mazal> Just like a link to a nice full how-to / manual. Nothing specific I need , want to learn it all
<soee> mazal: for a very basic stuff take a look at http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<soee> than i just suggest click here and there and test stuff
<soee> System Settings secion is your  friend to see what  can be configured
<soee> so Alt + F2 and type: System Settings and investigate each section there
<_zxq9_> Hrm... anyone know if Postgres receives minor version release updates during the life of a single LTS version?
<_zxq9_> Some distros only upgrade patches, so 9.3 will get updates to 9.3.1, 9.3.2, etc, but never 9.4 -- which is why I'm wondering.
<klerik> May be you add some advanced repositary?
<klerik> with postgres
<_zxq9_> klerik: I usually do, just wondering if I should expect to skip adding the upstream deb repo, or if that's necessary with this distro.
<_zxq9_> I'm not as familiar with this distro as with some of the others I've worked on for longer.
<yofel> _zxq9_: #ubuntu-server might know more about that
<_zxq9_> yofel: ty
<Walex> csed: _zxq9_ you may not be entirely familiar with the notion of "LTS" :-)
<_zxq9_> Walex: Not whatever the meaning is in the Ubuntu community. I'm rather intimately familiar with the idea in rh, suse, and aix -- but the ubuntu world seems to see many things very differently (and recently rh has changed its tendencies as well).
<_zxq9_> So it was worth checking. No sense including a repo that the distro was going to be moving along with anyway.
<noah> I'm having trouble connecting to a network
<_zxq9_> noah: A bit vague... care to elaborate?
<noah> _zxq9_: it's suck at "connecting"
<_zxq9_> To the internet, or a specific network?
<noah> __zxq9__: all networks
<_zxq9_> Wireless or with a cable?
<_zxq9_> (like ethernet cable)
<noah> __zxq9__: Both I think. it started when "vmnet1" and "vmnet8" appeared in my networks. I had had vmware installed for a while and had never seen them (as far as I know)
<_zxq9_> Is your kubuntu a virtual guest, or the host?
<noah> __zxq9__: so I uninstalled vmware but the problem is still persisting. Kubuntu is a host.
<_zxq9_> Where are you seeing "vmnet?" entries? Like, what command are you using to see this?
<yossarianuk> i hate vmware..... KVM is far more flexible.
<_zxq9_> yossarianuk: +1
<noah> _zxq9_ I was seeing them. In the networks module. I uninstalled vmware and they diappeared
<_zxq9_> otoh, vmware is sort of the braindead "right" solution for people who hate thinking hard, and honestly, so is ubuntu for desktop types who like linux.
<_zxq9_> noah: Can you paste the output of "ip addr" somewhere?
<noah> _zxq9_: unfortunately this is dual booted with Kubuntu so I have to shut off to go check.
<_zxq9_> oh, that sucks.
<noah> _zxq9_: what might ip addr give out? I may know unless it's something real technical.
<_zxq9_> noah: Usually, I troubleshoot network issues from absolute zero on the command line (regardless of distro).
<_zxq9_> noah: It should show you what network devices you have enabled, and then what addresses each device should be listening for.
<_zxq9_> So, for example, here is mine right now: http://fpaste.org/170524/14214203/
<_zxq9_> Given that, I can usually get a grip on what is wrong.
<noah> _zxq9_: OK. Well I'm pretty sure the ones I need are enabled. But I'll check.
<noah> _zxq9_: This issue does have an interesting symptom though
<_zxq9_> There is a Gentoo wiki page about ip manual setup that is usually remarkably useful in other situations... let me find it.
<_zxq9_> noah: What is the interesting symptom?
<noah> _zxq9_: You know how when not connected it displays a wifi bar with a yellow dot?
<noah> _zxq9_: And that yellow dot stays there until it is absolutely connected.
<_zxq9_> yes
<noah> _zxq9_: Well the yellow dot disappears even before it is done connecting.
<_zxq9_> That is sort of weird.
<noah> _zxq9_: Yeah, so it shows a wifi bar, and the loading circle spinning.
<_zxq9_> So you *are* connection across wifi.
<_zxq9_> And you're using the KDE environment directly.
<_zxq9_> as in, GUI experience.
<noah> _zxq9_: Yes for the KDE GUI. And, Well, no. Websites and stuff still don't work. The loading circle goes on and on. I haven't let it go on that much because it usually doesn't take that long so I assume that if it takes much longer than that, something is messed up.
<_zxq9_> noah: Have you clicked it to pick a specific wifi point to which you want to connect?
<noah> _zxq9_: Yep
<_zxq9_> And it just takes forever. I assume you have checked the password, encryption type, etc?
<noah> _zxq9_: Yep.
<_zxq9_> I've had cases where the encryption type have spontaneously switched to something different than the real one -- so its good to double check.
<noah> _zxq9_: It was having this problem on previously saved networks as well. Interestingly, before all this I had gotten the "disk is unavailable. press s or m" error, but it resolved itself.
<_zxq9_> edit connection > wireless security > security: Type
<_zxq9_> hrm... that is a really wild error message for this problem, though.
<_zxq9_> What vmware product did you install?
<noah> _zxq9_: vmware player. And I had had it on there for a while.
<noah> _zxq9_: and the disk error was at boot
<_zxq9_> Let me get this straight: before vmware, OK; after vmware, not OK?
<_zxq9_> ah
<_zxq9_> btw, I don't think this applies to your case just now, but its a profoundly useful future reference: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Full/Installation#Manual_network_configuration
<noah> _zxq9_: Installed vmware fine. Used it for a while (weeks, maybe months). Screwed around and broke something not related to network but fixed it. Boot error. vmnet1 and 8 appear. Not fine
<_zxq9_> What was the thing you broke?
<noah> _zxq9_: my kdm theme
<_zxq9_> What about the theme broke?
<noah> _zxq9_: I deleted it accidentally.
<_zxq9_> ah. Anything else disappear accidentally at that time along with the theme? (wondering if it was something more general in /etc)
<noah> _zxq9_: Don't know. Didn't touch anything there. Although my bootsplash did disappear. But the network still worked for a little bit after that. Anyway. Even after I uninstalled vmware the problem persisted.
<noah> _zxq9_: would there be some kind of log for what it's trying to do as it connects?
<_zxq9_> How long ago did the problem start?
<BluesKaj> noah, how did you remove vmware?
<noah> _zxq9_: yesterday. BluesKaj I uninstalled it via vmware-uninstaller.
<BluesKaj> noah, strange then it should have removed the networking config file which seems to be hijacking your internet connection
<lordievader> soee: Learning KDE means using it, there is not really a guide for that...
<noah> BluesKaj: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> noah, I had the same experience with vmware a while back
<noah> BluesKaj: stuck at connecting as it goes on and on?
<BluesKaj> yup
<noah> BluesKaj: how did u fix it?
<BluesKaj> noah, look for vmware files and i purged them , sudo rm -rf vmware*... it was drastic but it was the only way iirc
<BluesKaj> lordievader, any suggestions, that are less drastic ?
<noah> BluesKaj: and do I need to be in a certain folder to do so?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Err, what? About this wifi thing? I haven't really been following the conversation.
<BluesKaj> noah, that commandf I posted my be very dangerous , I don't advise using it
<BluesKaj> may be
<_zxq9_> それで出来るかも
<_zxq9_> bah... wrong channel
 * BluesKaj vowed to never use vmware again
<BluesKaj> !cn | _zxq9_
<ubottu> _zxq9_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<_zxq9_> noah: try something like "locate vmware" first, just to see where everything names *vmware* is first.
<_zxq9_> BluesKaj: Japanese, not Chinese. Anyway, misspost there.
<_zxq9_> !jp | _zxq9_
<ubottu> _zxq9_, please see my private message
<_zxq9_> heh, interesting.
<BluesKaj> _zxq9_, oops sorry ...my japanese is a little rusty
<lordievader> Blegh, my utf-8 support is broken (again) :(
<_zxq9_> BluesKaj: np, just totally wrong thing. My head was mixed in two conversations and two languages at once. blurp.
<noah> BluesKaj: do you know if there is a log where I can see what network-manager is doing while it is stuck connecting?
<BluesKaj> noah, var/log/syslog
<_zxq9_> BluesKaj: btw, there seems to be an army of just me in the jp channels... hehe. Typical.
<noah> BluesKaj: oh. well that will show everything. Anything more specific?
<BluesKaj> err /var/log/syslog
<_zxq9_> noah: Be prepared to plow through a few bajillion messages to find the pertinent ones in there.
<BluesKaj> noah, nope, can't think of anything...syslog is the latest one usually afaik
<noah> ok. I'm gonna hop over there. hopefully I can come back soon. BluesKaj I found this: grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog
<BluesKaj> noah, when was your last boot?
<noah> this morning
<BluesKaj> then itshouldn't be too long
<noah> but I'm going over to my kubuntu boot now.
<lordievader> noah: Turn off NM, and try connecting with wpa_supplicant.
<lordievader> Gives you all the nitty gritty you need to debug the issue.
<noah> im back BluesKaj\
<noah> _zxq9_: im back
<noah> is anyone on?
<lordievader> noah: Did you receive my message?
<noah> lordievader: no
<lordievader> noah: Turn off NM, and try connecting with wpa_supplicant.
<lordievader> Gives you all the nitty gritty you need to debug the issue.
<noah> I found the issue
<noah> "No secrets"
<BluesKaj> noah, ok, care to share ?
<noah> I thought I had copied it and saved it but forgot to save
<noah> but i remember
<noah> "no secrets"
<lordievader> No secrets, sounds like a wrong wpa passphrase.
<noah> lordievader: well I know it is correct.
<noah> lordievader: this was in the syslog
<noah_> did i miss anything
<noah_> BluesKaj: what was the config file you found that was messing up ur wifi
<lordievader> noah_: Could you pastebin the relevant syslog output, please?
<BluesKaj> wth is wrong with launchpad , i changed IP addresses a long time ago when i changed my ISP, now I can't change the registered email address to one that actaully works
<noah_> I though I had saved it, but it messed up. It will take a while for me to try it again.
<BluesKaj> noah_, it was a vmware network config file iirc
<noah_> lordievader: i have to redo it. I had to save to a file but forgot to click save. it might take a few mins.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Since when does LP care about your ip address.
<lordievader> ?
<noah___> lordievader: I was disconnected. did u say anything?
<lordievader> noah___: No.
<BluesKaj> yeah , lordievader, good point, maybe aI'm being a bit anal about it but it bugs me that LP won't let me change i9n the my profile after logging in ...seems silly to me
<noah___> lordievader: ok. so i'm going to have to boot back into kubuntu to get the log.
<Jbuug> hello
<BluesKaj> hi Jbuug
<BluesKaj> heh
<noah___> lordievader: you still on?
<lordievader> Yes.
<noah___> ok. I got the file I'm gonna pastebin it
<noah___> lordievader: should I use some synatax highlighting to make it easier?
<lordievader> noah___: No, just pastebin the contents.
<noah___> lordievader: just pmd you the link
<noah___> lordievader: i used x's to hide some personally identifiable info
<lordievader> App armor kills your dhcp request it seems, you are connected just fine.
<noah___> lordievader: what is app armor?
<lordievader> noah___: A ubuntu security thing.
<noah___> oh.
<lordievader> See lines 144 till the end.
<noah___> so It appears it actually connected with my friends hotspot but it couldn't ping
<noah___> lordievader: what could i do to fix the ping?
<lordievader> noah___: You are connected, but you cannot get an ip since your dhcp client is getting killed before it can request an ip.
<noah___> lordievader: how do I fix that?
<lordievader> noah___: No idea, I don't know app armor as it has never bothered me. Figure out why it is blocking it, and make an exception or something.
<noah___> lordievader: it could be a route thing. I'm gonna go try route -n/
<lordievader> noah___: It ain't, look at the logging.
<noah___> lordievader: why now of all times? how did it work before?
<noah___> lordievader: i'm gonna try it any way
<MadRabbit> hi all, downloaded 14.10-amd64 iso by utorrent (3 times) and direct 2 times. md5's do not match from either download, Burned 1 of each type download (at 1x). Neither will do an install; stops at 33%. No disc spin, no hd light...45 minutes later, both died. What's wrong?
<noah____> lordievader: you still on?
<lordievader> Yes...
<noah____> what again were you saying was blocking it?
<BluesKaj> MadRabbit, from this mirror ? http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<lordievader> noah____: Look in your log, it is killing a dhcp client.
<noah____> lordievader: k.
<noah____> lordievader: gonna b disconnected in a bit for a few
<noah_____> lordievader: can u explain it a little better
<lordievader> noah_____: Do you know what dhcp is?
<noah_____> lordievader: sort of.
<lordievader> noah_____: Define sort of.
<noah_____> lordievader: As far as I know it is the system that dyamicaly gives out ip addresses
<lordievader> noah_____: Yes, a client does a request for an ip, and a server supplies it with one.
<lordievader> Your client is getting killed.
<noah_____> lordievader: good. So what is happening here? where does it say it is killing it.
<lordievader> Jan 16 11:52:11 Noah-Kubuntu kernel: [  985.105770] type=1400 audit(1421427131.682:84): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="/sbin/dhclient" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-helper" pid=5361 comm="dhclient" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<lordievader> Jan 16 11:52:11 Noah-Kubuntu dhclient: execve (/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-helper, ...): Permission denied
<noah_____> lordievader: ok
<BluesKaj> noah_____, sudo dhclient wlan0 ...does that show a connection?
<noah_____> lordievader: just a moment
<rberg_> personally I would be suspicious if apparmor was preventing dhclient from running. unless maybe you were modifing the config files or changing paths.
<rberg_> also on my system I dont have a "/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-helper" but I do have "/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action"
<noah_____> rberg_: lordievader am going over to kubuntu to try something. Also while i was over there route -n gave up empty
<rberg_> check and see if "/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-helper" actually exists
<BluesKaj> rberg_, think it's a leftover setting in networking config file modified by vmware, which has since been removed
<rberg_> ohh that could be.. (I dont use vmware)
<BluesKaj> network manager actually
<MadRabbit> hi all, downloaded 14.10-amd64 iso by utorrent (3 times) and direct 2 times. md5's do not match from either download, Burned 1 of each type download (at 1x). Neither will do an install; stops at 33%. No disc spin, no hd light...45 minutes later, both died. What's wrong?
<BluesKaj> MadRabbit, from this mirror ? http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<MadRabbit> hmm, I'll double-chk the site...
<MadRabbit> yes, plasma 4
<MadRabbit> from ther, I downloaded both iso AND torrent
<MadRabbit> ok, md5 sum listed on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu are WRONG!!! The sum on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/utopic/release/MD5SUMS match.
<noah_____> lordievader: i'm back. I realized I forgot to do the command u asked my to. what was it again?
<noah_____> i think I got it. am trying again
<noah> lordievader: u there? I think I fixed it.
<BluesKaj> noah, how ? share nit with us so we can make a note if this comes up again
<noah> lordievader: ok I "fixed" it. Now I have a totally different issue.
<noah> noah:
<nmg321> noah
<noah> lordievader: you still there?
<BluesKaj> noah, just state your new issue, perhaps some one else can help
<noah> network-manager is having trouble managing secrets
<BluesKaj> secrets ?
<BluesKaj> noah, ^
<noah> BluesKaj: the wifi secrets.
<BluesKaj> password ?
<noah> BluesKaj: no. but it is have problems connecting to previously saved networks.
<lordievader> noah: Doesn't nm give them to kwallet?
<kubuntu> hi
<noah> lordievader: yeah. I think it's a kwallet issue
<noah> lordievader: I'm getting "...has security, but secrets are required."
<lordievader> noah: I'm going to suggest again to use wpa_supplicant: disable NM and use wpa_supplicant.
<lordievader> NM is usefull, but it can be a large pita.
<noah> lordievader: what is wpa_supplicant and how can I make sure disabling NM wont break internet?
<lordievader> It will. That is the fun part :P
<lordievader> noah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA_Supplicant
<noah> is wpa_supplicant gui compatable
<noah> lordievader: is wpa_supplicant gui compatable
<lordievader> noah: No idea.
 * lordievader has to go
<lordievader> noah: Any progress?
<apb1963> I lost my virtual desktops....  ubuntu 14.04 with kde... any help getting them back?
<apb1963> Reinstallation of plasma-desktop is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<xnox> adding "plasma" session to upstart-xsessions
<xnox> cause otherwise the session is not managed by upstart
<xnox> wait, no
<xnox> it's managed by systemd user session.
<Unit193> xnox: Hello.  Though it seems it may be moot now, #kubuntu-devel is where the developers hang out and pay attention.  Since this is the support channel, much more likely to just slip past.
<noah> im have wifi/kwallet issues
<DaPoneKine> howdy howdy howdy
<noah> I am having wifi issues
<noah> with kwallet
<petr_> ahoj
<Scunizi> Any reason why kmail from within Kontact won't switch from the "Welcome to Kamil 4.14.2" screen when trying to view downloaded gmail?
#kubuntu 2015-01-17
<noah> network manager is having issues with kwallet
<valorie> noah: yes, but I'm not sure what the issue is
<valorie> I searched the bug reports to find a workaround: http://bugs.kde.org
<noah> valorie: sometimes i cannot connect and it sits there.
<noah> valorie: what bug is it?
<valorie> oh, can't recall
<valorie> didn't take long to find though
<valorie> the workaround for me was to edit the connection, and select both automatically connect when available AND all users can connect to this network
<valorie> the latter is not good because it cuts kwallet out of the loop
<valorie> but since kwallet wasn't/isn't working for me
<valorie> unavoidable
<valorie> until the problem with kwallet is fixed
<noah> valorie: this just started happening, even though it had been working before
<noah> im getting a No agents were available for this request. error
<TrivialGravitas> I just upgraded to 14.04, boot tells me file not found and gives me grub rescue
<TrivialGravitas> installed fresh, same thing
<TrivialGravitas> When I installed I told it to put the bootloader on sda1, I suspect that's the problem, is there a way to fix that that's faster than reinstalling again?
<valorie> TrivialGravitas: sounds like a borked ISO
<valorie> did you do an md5sum?
<valorie> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TrivialGravitas> hmm, no, that's possible
<TrivialGravitas> will go run that, thanks
<valorie> also, grub repair
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> I had a thing where the bootloader got installed on the thumbdrive
<valorie> THAT was fun
<valorie> old bugreports, I wasn't the first
<cpyarger> Who can help a guy with integration of Gstreamer into an app in the ubuntu SDK?
<cpyarger> I cant figure out why it can't find the qtgstreamer, or or gstreamer libraries
<_zxq9_> cpyarger: Never used the ubuntu SDK or gstreamer. Is it just your build environment can't find the headers?
<cpyarger> It may be, though the headers are located in /usr/local/include/QtGStreamer
<_zxq9_> Try building a stub app from the command line with the includes you think should work.
<cpyarger> ok
<_zxq9_> Just to check if your environment is screwy, or if its a problem occurring after you've handed off to gcc.
<cpyarger> gstreamer.cpp:1:21: fatal error: QGst/Init: No such file or directory
<_zxq9_> ooc, which qt?
<cpyarger> 5.3.0
<_zxq9_> You have libqtgstreamer-dev installed?
<cpyarger> yes
<_zxq9_> That's what apt-file search QGst/Init shows me...
<_zxq9_> paste your stub code somewhere
<cpyarger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9765520/
<_zxq9_> That's your whole stub?
<cpyarger> yea
<cpyarger> Figured, That less is better in this case.
<cpyarger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9765538/
<cpyarger> if I switch it to #include <QtGStreamer/QGst/Init>
<cpyarger> That is my output
<cpyarger> _zxq9_: https://github.com/cpyarger/kast is the latest code I am working on, prepending QtGStreamer/ seemed to have partially worked
<_zxq9_> cpyarger: Its just missing lib includes. This is some of what qmake will generate from a .pro file that includes QtGstreamer:
<_zxq9_> cpyarger: g++ -Wall -fPIC -I/usr/include/QtGStreamer -I/usr/include/qt5 gstreamtest.cpp
<cpyarger> Thanks
<_zxq9_> But your question is with the Ubuntu SDK... and I don't have an answser for that, since the only IDE I ever mess with is QtCreator (and only with Qt/C++, which I rarely use).
<cpyarger> umm, The ubuntu-sdk is essentially qt-creator
<_zxq9_> Oh, didn't know that.
<_zxq9_> I'm not exactly familiar with ubuntu, either (just overwhelmingly prefer KDE, so its Kubuntu and Gentoo instead of Windows or Mac for me)
<cpyarger> I recently switched to kubuntu over ubuntu, I tend to find it a less frusterating experience all around
<cpyarger> I never was much of a fan of unity
<_zxq9_> Same here. I'm not particularly fond of a lot of the other things going on within Ubuntu, either, but in the end this is a tool, and kubuntu is the easiest match of solid desktop and generally hassle-less maintenance for non-geeks.
<cpyarger> Agreed
<_zxq9_> At least for now. We'll see how long that lasts.
<cpyarger> sad, but true
<_zxq9_> I still prefer Gentoo, but for building a stable roll to fit some particular purpose. It is just more annoying to make radical adjustments to it frequently than in a fully prepackaged distro like this.
<_zxq9_> And, Ubuntu LTS is the sweet spot of sorta-new-libs-but-doesn't-eat-babies-like-Fedora
<cpyarger> *blinks* Agreed
<_zxq9_> Anyway, hopefully you find a slick way to get your IDE to do conjure up the right include paths for you. :-) This sort of stuff can be a real annoyance (I know what I want to do, how to do it, already typed it, but it just can't find anything on this one stupid platform!! AHH!).
<_zxq9_> That's how I feel every time I port something to, say, OS X
<cpyarger> lol, Thanks, at least I am not dealing with any / vs \ errors
<_zxq9_> Or that friggin \r\n vs \r vs \n thing or... This is part of why I prefer to isolate myself in a magical land of convenient make-believe like the Erlang runtime, and pretend it is the OS instead!
<cpyarger> now my brain is hurting... lol..... always remember that to understand recursion, one must first understand recursion
<_zxq9_> But Windows deployment can suck there unless you want to write a pointy-clicky installer just for it. Its always something. <grumble>
<_zxq9_> hahaha
<_zxq9_> Like the busy idiot cards "continued on other side"
<cpyarger> yes or GNU
<_zxq9_> But fortunately that language itself is braindead simple.
<_zxq9_> otoh, single assignment and recursion are probably easier to come to grips with before you learn 10 flavors of Algol.
<tankd0g> hey, can anyone tell me if there are two versions of kubuntu now?  I just installed 14.04 with unetbootin and I get some kind of touch pad desktop instead of the one with the kickoff launcher\
<valorie> why ask if you won't stick around for the answer?
<_zxq9_> valorie: The fleeting scourge of IRC. Even more fun when you have entry/exit messages muted...
<darkvi0l3t> can anyone help me with a dual monitor issue?
<darkvi0l3t> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Vimar> Hi Pals
<Riddell> hi Vimar!
<lordievader> o/
<Vimar> Hi Riddell
<Vimar> Has anybody solve a problem with adding aditional input method...? I wanted add additional language next to English, but when I choose desired  Language and try to ADD IT, the language appears for miniseconds in Input methods ind IBus preferences and dissapers not listed in my input  methods.The only option for changing keyboard is "setxkbmap" in console.
<lordievader> Vimar: はい　:)
<lordievader> I had to add a few variables before applications would accept Ibus input.
<vimar> Has anybody solve a problem with adding aditional input method...? I wanted add additional language next to English, but when I choose desired  Language and try to ADD IT, the language appears for miniseconds in Input methods ind IBus preferences and dissapers not listed in my input  methods.The only option for changing keyboard is "setxkbmap" in console.
<vimar> I mean in XFCE :-)
<lordievader> vimar: This is Kubuntu, for XFCE question you should be in #xubuntu.
<vimar> lordievader: I use Kubuntu with XFCE also :-)
<lordievader> vimar: Using XFCE makes it Xubuntu, effectively.
<vimar> But thanks, I will go there, sorry for hurting your feelings LOL
<lordievader> vimar: You didn't.
<vimar> no it makes it KXubuntu precisely :-)
<vimar> anyway some people here could meet the problem too, lets not be so hyperactive :-)
<lordievader> vimar: I'm not... Never had any problems here adding other languages though.
<vimar> lordievader: so it seems like isolated bug.
<lordievader> vimar: I'm not entirely sure what the bug is, your explanation is a bit vague.
<sudha> Hi! I was trying to build kholidays on kde 4.14 when this happened: http://pastebin.com/RGXtpkXa . I was sugggested to install kitemviews for kf5 as a distro. Can someone help out on how to do it ? :)
<cpyarger> A framework for bash scripting -- http://git.io/DV5eow
<JunkHunk> hello I got two errors in a kubuntu 14.04 install: the first one is because I installed AWN for saucy and after removing it something is still making the system to look for it:http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=82502 and the second one is about a graphic element wich started to behave buggy after adding printer tasks manager to system tray  would anybody know how to fix these errors?
<JunkHunk> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=82503
<valorie> yowza
<valorie> not sure anybody is still working on old plasma, but you can ask in #plasma
<JunkHunk> valorie old plasma?
<JunkHunk> whats hot then?=
<valorie> plasma 5
<valorie> which I've been running for a few months
<valorie> it's almost there
<valorie> still some missing widgets and stuff though
<JunkHunk> it must be cool
<valorie> I love the new look
<valorie> 15.04 will be plasma 5
<valorie> although I'm still running 14.10
<JunkHunk> oh I jump from lts to lts
<JunkHunk> thats why I am still using the old
<JunkHunk> 14.04
<JunkHunk> I like it
<JunkHunk> I find it more comfortable to use than gnome or unity
<soee> JunkHunk: 5.2beta https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/UDVK6jUhhLX :)
<JunkHunk> though I am trying to get rid of panels
<JunkHunk> I like the mac look I get with docky
<JunkHunk> I cant find anything related to AWN in session manager...I myself removed it from the system...but any time I login it warns me it is gone
<JunkHunk> hey fix them I fix them by re-ticking the device manager box I think the warning was due to the repositories still on the sources list I ll check on boot
<JunkHunk> thanks bye
#kubuntu 2015-01-18
<Guest55744> hello
<valorie> hello, how can we help?
<Guest55744> am unable to install java
<valorie> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in utopic
<valorie> ah, I think you need the package `kubuntu-restricted-extras`
<valorie> Guest55744: ^
<valorie> if that doesn't do it, you'll need to describe what you need more precisely
<rydhwan> hello all
<rydhwan> kio-extras : Depends: kio-extras-data (= 4:5.1.95-0ubuntu1) but 4:5.1.2-0ubuntu1 is installed
<rydhwan> how downgrade ?
<valorie> rydhwan: I think that's been fixed
<valorie> can you just uninstall kio-extras for now?
<rydhwan> how
<valorie> however you usually install and uninstall
<valorie> muon or apt
<valorie> whatever you prefer
<valorie> if not, sit tight until the fix gets to you
<rydhwan> apt-get remove kio-extras
<rydhwan> plasma-workspace : Depends: kio-extras but it is not going to be installed
<rydhwan> Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<valorie> I wouldn't do -f
<valorie> I would just wait, if you can
<rydhwan> ok thanks
<valorie> if you can't wait, rydhwan, it was discussed in the past couple of days in #kubuntu-devel which is logged
<valorie> you can find those logs on the web
<valorie> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<rydhwan> nice
<rydhwan> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/15/%23kubuntu-devel.html    i dont understand
<valorie> rydhwan: as I said, being worked on, but not fixed yet
<valorie> when it is fixed, apt will properly install for you
<valorie> what version of kubuntu are you runnin?
<valorie> g
<rydhwan> 15.04
<valorie> rydhwan: that is alpha software
<valorie> you are helping us test, right?
<rydhwan> yes
<valorie> so you should be in #kubuntu-devel anyway
<valorie> and on the devel list
<valorie> and filing bugs
<valorie> :-)
 * valorie is not yet brave enough to upgrade
<rydhwan> :)
<rydhwan> im cascador
<valorie> cascador?
 * valorie googles
<valorie> hmmm, google seems to say that it is romanian for stunt
<valorie> I'm guessing tester
<valorie> there is an increasingly active kubuntu romanian team, by the way
<malber> test
<andybrine> good morning
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<JunkHunk> !ppa-purge
<valorie> did you see that?
<valorie> « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> you have to install it though
<JunkHunk> yep reading
<JunkHunk> cool
<JunkHunk> but...
<JunkHunk> subdirectory?
<JunkHunk> what should I put there?
<JunkHunk> I dont know where it got instaled
<JunkHunk> and for this: sudo ppa-purge ppa:awn-testing/ppa it says it cant find the repo (I manually deleted from repositories list)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<JunkHunk> may the force be with you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jubo2> newb question
<jubo2> how do I unzip a .zip file
<jubo2> I know about 'tar xvzf filename.tar.gz' but I dunno about these Windows originating .zip files
<grahamperrin> Hi, I have an old snow iMac, PowerMac2,2. 1 GB memory. Which old Linux distro is likely to run best on this old Mac? I know that Kubuntu will run but can't recall whether there were ...
<grahamperrin> PowerPC distros for  Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<BluesKaj> jubo2, install unp ,. it can extract practically any type of compressed file
<lordievader> jubo2: unzip <file>
<lordievader> That will extract it to pwd.
<lordievader> cwd*
<jubo2> yeah extracting to pwd would be a odd
<BluesKaj> grahamperrin, does the mac have an intel cpu?
<BluesKaj> grahamperrin, never mind, macs are uncharted territory for me
<grahamperrin> Not Intel)
<grahamperrin> Meantime I'm booted from Kubuntu 7.04 live CD installing 7.04 desktop
<BluesKaj> 7.04 is pretty old and no longer supported 7 is for the year and 04 is for the month it was released
<BluesKaj> grahamperrin,^
<grahamperrin> BluesKaj: thanks. For what I have in mind I'm not concerned about the age or support, just wondering which distro is likely to be best suited
<grahamperrin> not necessarily best performing
<BluesKaj> grahamperrin, ok, how's the install going? I saw that ubuntu 6.06 is able to run on power mac 2.2
<grahamperrin> 90% complete
<grahamperrin> I expect that it'll be not easy to control brightness
<BluesKaj> grahamperrin, and the installer accepted your location, name and pw etc ?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu has a brightness control , software driven in the power/battery settings
<grahamperrin> BluesKaj: oh yeah, I have installed old Linux distros on Macs a few times in the past. But not recently.
<grahamperrin> BluesKaj: thanks, I'll look out for that
<BluesKaj> ok grahamperrin that's cool ..I looked for more recent releases that might mrun opn your machine , but not much info available
<BluesKaj> 'scuse the typos
<grahamperrin> np
<grahamperrin> no power setting in the old live CD here, to be honest I didn't expect it in live mode
<BluesKaj> yeah, probly not on the live cd
<thepapaz> hi
<BluesKaj> hi thepapaz
<thepapaz> türksen merhaba yaz
<thepapaz> turgay
<BluesKaj> !tr | thepapaz
<ubottu> thepapaz: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<turgay> ?
<grahamperrin> restart time ...
<BluesKaj> turgay, do you have a kubuntu related question?
<BluesKaj> grahamperrin, ok , good luck :)
<BluesKaj> being invaded by turks :)
<turgay> BluesKaj:  i do not question
<turgay> no stress, no panic  :)
<BluesKaj> turgay, no issues/problems with kubuntu then?
<tash> Hi!
<monkeyjuice> lo
<tash> :D
<tash> I haven't been on IRC for 20+ years, so can you help me with the etiquette here? :)
<monkeyjuice> this is kubuntu support do you have a problem. or do you want #kubuntu-offtopic
<tash> No , def #Kubuntu help - I'm trying to figure out transitions and effects in KDENLive, and need a reco for a resource. Can you help?
<BluesKaj_> tash, reasonable conduct
<monkeyjuice> hey BluesKaj_
<tash> Thanks BluesKaj_ :)
<BluesKaj_> hey monkeyjuice
<monkeyjuice> my upgrade to 14.10 the nvidia drivers are messed up its acting like there are two installs and locking up how do purge and reinstall ., will that help?
<BluesKaj_> monkeyjuice, does grub show 2 ubuntus, for example I have 15.04 as Ubuntu and 14.10 as Ubuntu 14.10
<monkeyjuice> no just one , but driver manager shows two sets of the same drivers
<monkeyjuice> im running nouveau or it locks up
<BluesKaj_> shows 2 nvidia-331 drivers here, one recommended and the other is nvidia-331-updates as well as the 304 drivers as optional\
<monkeyjuice> ya cant run them it will lock screen after a few minutes have to reboot and set to noubeau . and drivers manager seems to be messed up
<BluesKaj_> monkeyjuice, that's in the system settings>driver manager
<monkeyjuice> yep
<monkeyjuice> was thinking of removing the nvidea drivers
<monkeyjuice> and see
<BluesKaj_> hmm, I presume you've updated and upgraded and dist-upgraded since the install
<monkeyjuice> oh ya
<monkeyjuice> or im going to do fresh install and start over.
<BluesKaj_> monkeyjuice, do you have a / and /home partition ?
<monkeyjuice> no but im backed up
<monkeyjuice> unless my external hd like yours  dies ;(
<BluesKaj_> recommend you set them up with gparted then install to / and set a mountpoint for /home
<monkeyjuice> on a fresh install?
<BluesKaj_> yeah, i managed to rescuemostly everything from 2 different computers and copied then over to a new external
<BluesKaj_> monkeyjuice, yes fresh
<monkeyjuice> ok  hmmm upgrade did work on my laptop ;(
<monkeyjuice> but its been acting funny on the video drivers
<BluesKaj_> so it's the laptop with nvidia
<BluesKaj_> ?
<monkeyjuice> yep
<monkeyjuice> ok reload in the morning over coffee it is ;)
<BluesKaj_> I had to eventually reinstall to / on 14.10 after upgrading from 14.04, there were alot of problems
<|||> hey guys, i installed 14.10 via dist-upgrade and now booting with "splash" is broken.. with "nosplash" i get the intended result, but "splash" gives me the graphical screen with the cryptsetup passphrase prompt I expect, but typing leads to characters being echoed to the screen instead of supplying the passphrase .. typing it out and pressing enter does nothing. pressing insert to switch to non-graphical mode does nothing.. splash is broken. anyone else run into
<|||>  this?
<bennypr0fane> hello, what is the default tool for mounting a webdav share in kubuntu 14.04?
<andy123> bennypr0fane: davfs2 I guess ?
<andy123> put it in fstab, if the webdav location does not change
<apb1963> somehow - and I don't remember doing it - kubuntu backports ppa got added to my system.  If I do a ppa purge, am I going to hose my system?  I can't afford to hose my system.
<soee> ppa purge will compare packages from ppa you want to purge with current archive, and just install old versions, not the one from backports
<apb1963> The following packages have been kept back:
<apb1963>   kde-runtime-data khelpcenter4 plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<apb1963> I'm trying to clean this up... I don't know how that ppa ended up on my system.
<apb1963> or if it's something I might want to keep?
<soee> what version are you running ?
<soee> anyway backports hsould be pretty safe to use
<apb1963> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9779147/
<apb1963> backports I'm told by #ubuntu are unsupported
<apb1963> actually it's in the sources.list file itself... "unsupported"
<soee> can you pastebin teh output of dist-upgrade ?
<apb1963> yes
<apb1963> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9779156/
<apb1963> soee: any thoughts?
<soee> apb1963: add this option when doing dist-upgrade: -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true
<soee> and pastebin again
<apb1963> soee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9779201/
<soee> apb1963: and this is only with backports enabled ?
<apb1963> I haven't tried it without backports enabled... it's a dir in /etc/apt soee
<soee> apb1963: try to purge bckports
<soee> shouldn't harm your system
<apb1963> soee: this one?  sudo ppa-purge ppa:repository-name/subdirectory
<soee> sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<apb1963> ty
<apb1963> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<apb1963> E: Unable to locate package ppa-purge
<lordievader> !info ppa-purge
<lordievader> !info ppapurge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ubottu> Package ppapurge does not exist in utopic
<lordievader> apb1963: What version of Kubuntu do you run?
<apb1963> lordievader: I think i'm just running kde-desktop
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04
<apb1963> or rather plasma-desktop
<apb1963> soee: so enable universe and ppa-purge ?
<apb1963> +install
<lordievader> !info ppa-purge trusty
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lordievader> apb1963: Yes.
<|||> hey guys, i installed 14.10 via dist-upgrade and now booting with "splash" is broken.. with "nosplash" i get the intended result, but "splash" gives me the graphical screen with the cryptsetup passphrase prompt I expect, but typing leads to characters being echoed to the screen instead of supplying the passphrase .. typing it out and pressing enter does nothing. pressing insert to switch to non-graphical mode does nothing.. splash is broken. anyone else run into
<|||>  this?
#kubuntu 2016-01-18
<mitaka> hello world
<valorie> hello mitaka
<RoadRunner> is it possible to get Krusader to display directory structure in a panel as a tree?
<RoadRunner> also, Ctrl + arrow makes a directory in one panel display its files in another; is there a way to make that a "sticky" ie: to turn that mode on for all selected directories rather than having to do it for each one separately?
<Dylan____> Hey guys i got a question will my macbook run kubuntu 14.04?
<jimtendo> Hey guys, I've noticed that the Qt 5.5 release date was 1st July 2015 and that Kubuntu 15.10 is still on Qt 5.4. Just curious, is there a reason for this? If so, is there any date estimate as to when Kubuntu 15.10 will package Qt 5.5?
<Dylan____> Trying to get wifi working on macbook pro 7,1 how can i please im installed this from a bootable dvd
<yue> jimtendo: since 15.10 already released, I don't think there will be an upgrade in official kubuntu ppa
<Dylan____> And also i get a error cannot satisfy dependices
<yue> that ppa usually only has kde upgrades
<Dylan____> Anyone help me??
<yue> what dependency issue?
<Dylan____> Dkms
<yue> Dylan____: for wifi issue you can take a look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MacBookPro7,1#Network
<Dylan____> Cause i need to install my bmcwl driver for my mac
<yue> are you installing a deb package manually?
<Dylan____> Im installing it these through the dvd that i have for installing kubuntu
<Dylan____> So it comes with the debs
<Dylan____> I just cant install them though
<yue> you can add the dvd as a repo in muon then install the package through apt-get it should handle dependencies for you
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> How do i do that?
<yue> not sure how to do that, i'm an archlinux user
<Dylan____> Hmm
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Thanks for your help i had to enable all the repos
<Dylan____> :D
<valorie> jimtendo: Ubuntu packages Qt, rather than us
<valorie> however sometimes we put newer versions of Qt in a PPA because Plasma for instance runs better with a newer Qt than ubuntu supplies
<valorie> that won't happen for 15.10 which goes eol in ~6 months
<valorie> our work now is focussed on getting the LTS ready for April (16.04)
<valorie> Qt 6 is a question mark right now
<androclus> hey, all.. i just upgraded to Kubuntu 15.10 (fresh install).. but now no sound (I did have it before on KXStudio distro) ..
<androclus> can anyone help me?
<androclus> i've tried removing/purging alsa-base and pulseaudio packages
<androclus> and re-installing them..
<androclus> aplay -l  and lspci do show i have audio devices
<androclus> but in my kde System Settings -> Multimedia, for audio devices, it just says, "Default"
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> androclus: one of those has a really good checklist
<valorie> what I've usually found is that something is muted somewhere
<valorie> and alsamixer is a good way to find that
<valorie> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in wily
<valorie> ubottu: it's part of something else, only I can't remember the name
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> alsautils or something
<androclus> hmm.. okay, thanks, i will check those
<androclus> i already seem to have alsamixer installed, which is good
<valorie> veromix applet can help too
<valorie> controls pulseaudio, if that's where something is muted
<androclus> hmm... interesting.. running pacmd results in "No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon."
<androclus> hah, veromix installed. starting it up just results in a blank window
<valorie> androclus: `apt-cache policy pulseaudio` from the commandline please
<valorie> don't paste in the result, just -- is it installed?
<valorie> androclus: in alsamixer, M means muted
<valorie> you use your arrow keys to move about
<androclus> sorry, guys (gals?) .. pulseaudio was not running (for some reason?) still not sound, but at least i got it started ("pulseaudio --start")
<androclus> valorie: the apt-cache command results in:
<androclus> pulseaudio:
<androclus>   Installed: 1:6.0-0ubuntu13
<androclus>   Candidate: 1:6.0-0ubuntu13
<androclus>   Version table:
<androclus>  *** 1:6.0-0ubuntu13 0
<androclus> yes, installed
<androclus> i have two devices, both HDA Intel (one HDMI, one PCH)
<androclus> the PCH does give alsamixer sound levels.. but still not hearing anything
<androclus> nothing muted in alsamixer
<valorie> boo
<androclus> yeah..
<valorie> well, work through those two links ubottu gave you earlier
<valorie> these days, sound usually Just Works
<valorie> so much better than the old days
<androclus> yeah.. agreed. but that is why i am sort of surprised it doesn't.. this (Kubuntu 15.10) is the third ubuntu i've had installed on this laptop, but the first one that sound didn't work on.. hmmm...
<valorie> hmmm
<androclus> just wondering.. is there anything under my HOME dir, that could be confusing pulse or also, from a previous distro?
<valorie> shouldn't be
<valorie> however, you can test that by making a new user, and logging into it, and testing your sound there
<androclus> yes.. i will give that a shot..
<androclus> brb
<MichaelTun> anyone know why Kubuntu would show a black screen after clicking the Try button?
<MichaelTun> that's all it does
<MichaelTun> AMD Athlon 64 4050e, NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE, 3GB RAM
<MichaelTun> it boots to the point where it asks for try or install and when you choose try it just swaps to a black screen and does nothing else regardless of how long you wait
<valorie> this is the liveUSB/DVD, MichaelTun?
<valorie> I wonder if the image was a good one
<valorie> you might try verifying the image
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hateball> !nomodeset | MichaelTun
<ubottu> MichaelTun: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<valorie> ah, I forgot about that
<valorie> thanks, hateball
<MichaelTun> valorie: liveusb
<MichaelTun> hateball: forgot about that thanks
<valorie> I would verify the write for starters
<MichaelTun> valorie: where is the md5 hash, all I could find was the sha256
<valorie> did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<MichaelTun> valorie: lets pretend I did and ignore my previous question
 * MichaelTun just found them in the hashes page
<valorie> lol
<Cassandre> hello i'd like some help
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cassandre> how to boot with usb with kubuuntu ?
<valorie> Cassandre: you have burned an ISO onto a USB?
<Cassandre> i'd like to install windows with a live-usb, but i don't know how to boot on my live usb :/
<valorie> windows?
<valorie> we can help you install or run Kubuntu from a liveUSB
<valorie> but we can't help you install windows
<Cassandre> yes i removed windows partition by installing kubuntu... and i'd like a dual boot. So, i'd like to install Windows again, and then install kubuntu, but without removing windows partition !
<Cassandre> yes i know
<Cassandre> my only question is : how to boot on a live usb on kubuntu
<valorie> in general, you have to modify the "boot order" of your computer
<valorie> during the login, what works for me is pressing escape multiple times until I get a menu that lets me set that
<Cassandre> in the bios ?
<valorie> yes
<Cassandre> ok I'll try !
<Cassandre> thanks a lot
<valorie> tricky to get the computer to listen
<valorie> sometimes it takes a few resets
<valorie> but it always eventually works
<valorie> best of luck, Cassandre
<Cassandre> thanks valorie
<MichaelTunnell> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<MichaelTunnell> might be worth adding askubuntu.com to the patience response
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Yossarianuk> morning
<z4sk4> hi all
<z4sk4> i try test kubuntu 16.04 on Vbox, but i have an error when i try install with ubiquity
<z4sk4> somebody install it? or only see on live CD
<hateball> !+1 | z4sk4
<hateball> come on :|
<hateball> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> There we go...
<z4sk4> ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<soee> i think there is some know bug in ubiquity atm.
<z4sk4> soee: but on ubuntu ubiquity dont fails :S
<z4sk4> is strange
<BluesKaj> RansomTime,  so you have a desktop . is it working ok ?
<RansomTime> Seems to be
<RansomTime> I haven't tried switching to tty yet, but everything seems to be working smoothly
<RansomTime> Noticed when I shutdown that I have to press the power button myself. That just a thing I'll have to get used to?
<BluesKaj> what about the terminal , can you update and upgrade ok ..there are a few glitches withg plasma 5 if you're on 15.04 or 15..10
<RansomTime> ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade if that's what you mean
<BluesKaj> RansomTime, yes
<RansomTime> seems fine. I assume I'm on 15.10, downloaded the latest .torrent
<BluesKaj> ok run lsb_release -a in the terminal to determine your version
<RansomTime> yeah 15.10
<BluesKaj> RansomTime, check my pm
<RansomTime> Ok more weirdness
<RansomTime> My WiFi is in state "down" since reboot
<soee> is it enabled and password provided ?
<mparillo> I have had my WiFi just give up. I tried the usual things, and have two suggestions. Use the physical switch if you have one, or the keyboard control to turn it off and back on. Second thing that I have had to resort to is to delete the WiFi connection and add a new owe.
<RansomTime> It's down in ipconfig. Nor sure how to bring up
<BluesKaj> run ip addr
<BluesKaj> if/iwconfig isd depracated
<RansomTime> So no way to bring it up?
<RansomTime> There's no physical switch as far as I can see
<BluesKaj> did you run, ip addr ?
<RansomTime> Yes
<RansomTime> State DOWN
<Smurphy> RansomTime: Did you disable the interface (laptop -> special Key/Button)?
<BluesKaj> disconnect the ethernet cable if that's how you're connected atm
<RansomTime> Not connected at all. On my phone
<RansomTime> Smurphy: no. The only button is a flight mode. Tried toggling
<soee> but flight mode sdisables WiFi
<soee> turn off Flight mode and try than
<BluesKaj> dumb flight/airport mode...wifi never really interfered with anything on a plane
<RansomTime> I toggled it simply to try. I'm not sure if it even did anything
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: It was simple political actionism, to show "our leaders" are doing something.
<Smurphy> That it was alwasy stupid, nobody cared.
<Smurphy> When you stop it, wait 30secs, then enable it again.
<RansomTime> Well, a reboot solved
<RansomTime> I'm fairly sure the "airplane mode" is a soft button that doesn't do anything apart from tell windows
<soee> ?
<soee> tell windows
<soee> ?
<RansomTime> the airplane button on my laptop. I don't think it actually does anything to turn off the hardware, just sends a signal that windows picks up to disable the devices
<soee> you are on windows ?
<RansomTime> because after the reboot I've hit it a couple of times just to try and it doesn't turn wifi off
<RansomTime> No
<RansomTime> It's doing nothing on Linux, that's my point
<RansomTime> sorry if I'm not making sense here
<soee> well on Plasma if you open NM widget and acrivate Flight mode, you will see that wifi butons gets disabled
<yofel> if it does nothing then that's probably a bug in the kernel. Those buttions are supposed to trigger the soft rfkill switch.
<yofel> But yeah, some hardware not being supported is usual
<BluesKaj> RansomTime,  which wifi chip ?
<RansomTime> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)
<hateball> 7260 works fine on 15.10 and its kernel
<hateball> At least that is the case for me
<hateball> but them there buttons are a different beast, they may be sending ACPI commands that the linux kernel does not support
<hateball> So lets say if you disable wifi in windows, you might be unable to enable it again in Linux without much headache
<RansomTime> The weird thing is I didn't touch it
<hateball> Perhaps I misunderstood the issue at hand
<RansomTime> I still have a windows install to hand for gaming, trying to use linux for daily tasks because it's nicer
<hateball> Depending on what you play, plenty of games are on Linux
<hateball> But that's !ot
<BluesKaj> you can ask which games run on kubuntu , why would that be ot? :-)
<RansomTime> Hrm, apparently GW2 works
<hateball> RansomTime: Plenty of games have native versions. If you play through Steam you can just install the native client and see how much of your library is available
<soee> cs:go, l4d, deadfall, doat2, stronghold3, serioussam3,  etc. etc. :)
 * hateball has some 180 native games, only plays on Kubuntu :)
<RansomTime> Yeah. About 1/3 of my library
<RansomTime> Hrm. Still getting WiFi problems. I'll see if I can find an external one I'm using with something else
<hateball> I don't recall having to do anything at all, my 7260 works excellent. It's not in a laptop however
<RansomTime> This laptop has had some weird issues
<only1dcb> Good morning all, I am having difficulty mapping my ASUS U36SD's keyboard in Kubuntu 15.10.  Does anyone have the time to help me out?
<Gary-007> Hey
<dark-reader> Hi
<dark-reader> I've a problem: after the boot I can see the loading bar of KDE but after all I see is a black screen with the cursor
<dark-reader> If you kindly could help me...
<dark-reader> When I type in the command line "startkde" the error I get is "$Display is not set or cannot connect to the X server"
<BluesKaj> dark-reader, type startx
<dark-reader> The result is black screen and working cursor
<dark-reader> BluesKaj now after the reboot, the window of a program appeared. It's a program set to start automatically
<BluesKaj> dark-reader, the window of a program? at what point in the boot sequence
<dark-reader> After the loading bar of kubuntu
<dark-reader> BluesKaj, but the desktop is still black, no clock bar... And I can't run the terminal
<BluesKaj> dark-reader, ctl+alt +F1, login then do, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Smurphy> dark-reader: Anything you did before that happened ? Eventuallally you want to check on the console if all updates are loaded
<dark-reader> BluesKaj, thank you. I'm trying. I'll let you know
<Smurphy> Ah - ok, BluesKaj was faster :D
<dark-reader> Smurphy I was reading a pdf lol
<Smurphy> and then ?
<Smurphy> Screen went dark ?
<BluesKaj> dark-reader, any F key from F1  to F6
<dark-reader> Smurphy the clock bar disappeared and the deskyop went black as well
<dark-reader> BluesKaj i get some errors and I'm not able to update && upgrade
<Smurphy> dark-reader: Which reader did you use ?
<BluesKaj> dark-reader, is this a clean install or release-upgrade via the internet?
<dark-reader> Smurphy, Mupdf
<Smurphy> what is that ???
<Smurphy> Never heard of it. Why not using Okular ?
<dark-reader> BluesKaj, it's like I have no internet
<dark-reader> BluesKaj maybe because the kdewallet is unlocked only after the log in?
<dark-reader> Smurphy I like exploring new horizons xD
<BluesKaj> dark-reader, kwallet is fixed, so even if it's disabled you should have a desktop
<dark-reader> BluesKaj, I have black desktop at the moment but I can open Dolphin through the program (team viewer) that automatically starts
<Smurphy> dark-reader: You sure it's not just a black page, and you're in full-screen mode ???
<Smurphy> When in X, hit F11 :}
<BluesKaj> no wallpaper  ;-)
<dark-reader> BluesKaj, Smurphy, I'm stupid but not on that level xD When I type in the command line "startkde" the error I get is "$Display is not set or cannot connect to the X server"
<BluesKaj> dark-reader, which gpu ?
<dark-reader> BluesKaj, Intel integrated GPU
<BluesKaj> dark-reader, sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: If it was working before, that should not be the issue.
<genii> "cannot connect to X server" makes it sound as if X isn't even there
<BluesKaj> I assumed this was a recent installation, not just broken due to using the wrong pdf reader
<dark-reader> BluesKaj Smurphy, I don't know if it can help but the Alt + Tab command shows the lateral bar with the open windows
<rattking> anything interesting in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<dark-reader> BluesKaj, it's not a recent installation, I've been using it since November.
<Smurphy> dark-reader: What you can also do, is on the console, just start X -> X
<Smurphy> If the X-Server configuration works, it will at least show you the X Screen.
<Smurphy> If not, check out the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file - the content should tell you if it is a X or a Plasma/KDE problem.
<Smurphy> dark-reader: Ah - try starting the plasma desktop again -> can you still do a: Alt-F2 ?
<Smurphy> Alternative is, go down to the console again: Alt-F1, and: DISPLAY=:0 kstart plasma-desktop
<Smurphy> Should restart it.
<dark-reader> Smurphy, I checked the log, not even an error
<Smurphy> ok, go down to the Console with Alt-F1, and start plasma-desktop manually again.
<Smurphy> the DISPLAY=:0 is the Display env.
<Smurphy> telling kstart where to actually display/.start the plasma desktop on.
<dark-reader> Smurphy, I get "kstart: cannot connect to X server"
<Smurphy> that's bullshit. You running on X or Wayland ?
<Smurphy> :}
<Smurphy> try DISPLAY=:0.0 instead
<dark-reader> Smurphy, now the error is "kstart(3044) main: Omitting both --window and --windowclass argument is not recommended
<Smurphy> ah, ok so the Display variable is :0.0
<Smurphy> Got back to your Session -> Alt-F7 (usually)
<Smurphy> and see if you can do something.
<dark-reader> Smurphy, done. Yes, I can see the windows but no clock bar, no desktop, no icons, widget... And I can't open KConsole using the keyboard
<Smurphy> So Plasma is not running. Try to logout.
<Smurphy> And log back in after...
<Smurphy> to see if it fixes it,
<dark-reader> Smurphy, I can't take screenshots as well
<dark-reader> I logged in and Gwenview appeared without any reasons xD
<dark-reader> Smurphy, I'm rebooting again. Maybe I can try to connect to the wifi using the command line and try sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<RA_> hi
<Smurphy> dark-reader: yeah. may work.
<dark-reader> Smurphy, I am not able to connect to the wifi. I don't know what to do lol
<dark-reader> Smurphy, it gives me error "SET failed on device wlan0; invalid argunent"
<Smurphy> dark-reader: You got ethernet on that device ?
<dark-reader> Smurphy, I've just finished the sudo apt upgrade. Nothing changed
<kais3n> Hello, I have some "problems" with kubuntu 15.10 and boottime. Kubuntu starts quite fast until i get the user login prompt. After I enter user credentials the bar finished also fast but at the end I have to wait 20-30sec and it seems nothing happen. I reinstall the system and I also have this on to different machines. Normally with other xubuntu systems they boot quite fast
<kais3n> I'm not shure where I can start to search, a hint would be grate
<dark-reader> Smurphy, now when typing "startkde" in the terminal i get "Kde seems to be already running on this display". So i guess it's a plasma-related problem, doesn't it?
<Smurphy> dark-reader: Alt-F7 - check it out
<dark-reader> Smurphy, same situation: I can open windows but no clock bar, no widgets, no desktop, nk working shortcuts...
<BluesKaj> dark-reader, how did you install kubuntu, which method ?
<dark-reader> BluesKaj, in dual-boot mode with Windows 10.
<BluesKaj> ok, but clean or via internet release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> in other words do you have a recovery kernel in grub, which may be of some benefit to your situation
<dark-reader> Via internet release-upgrade
<dark-reader> BluesKaj, i think that I'll install XFCE and abandon KDE, I've exams now and not much time xD
<BluesKaj> ok , then try the recovery kernel and repair broken packages in the dialog with internet enabled
<dark-reader> BluesKaj, I will try this night. I'd want to thank you and Smurphy. I own you a beer guys
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL
<Pinkamena_D> I have accidentally removed dolphin, and when I put it back, 'gwenview' is still the default file manager for all users. How can I switch the default back to dolphin?
<soee> System Settings -> Applications [File Manager]
<Pinkamena_D> Ok, that fixes one user at a time, how can I make it apply for newly created users too?
<villalobos> hello
<villalobos> hi
<villalobos> hi?
#kubuntu 2016-01-19
<jmxiqz> hola
<maxxik> Hi guys
<maxxik> I've got sddm crash all the time after upgraded to "Plasma 5.4.3 and Applications 15.08.3 for Kubuntu 15.10 "
<maxxik> what it strange - it doesnt work in normal mode but works with "upstart" ...
<maxxik> anyone else exprienced ?
<KingEdgar> So, I have an HP Pavillion g6 1211SS, and t he speaker audio, even when I max out speakers, master, and PCM is too low
<KingEdgar> headphones and hdmi out sound perfect though
<KingEdgar> i tried disabling pulseaudio to see if that was a culprit and adding myself to the audio group, then of course re-enabling and removing myself from audio when i discovered that did nothing :v
<KingEdgar> brb
<dunasdan> I have kubuntu-ppa/backports in my wily. I updated today. plasma 5.5.3 was in it. Afterwards sddm only showed a blank screen. In the logs was "sdd-helper exited with 6" and there was a message about Qt Platform not finding xcb in the log. But sadly I no longer have the log, (Since i did a ppa-purge and reboot afterwards)
<soee> dunasdan: strange, i did an upgrade and all works fine here
<soee> dunasdan: are you running propriety gpu driver maybe ?
<soee> dunasdan: also what if you run: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sddm
<dunasdan> i have intel graphics
<dunasdan> But my /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsession prompted a diff. I don't think i have cahnged it manually by myself but I have zsh installed. The following was the diff
<dunasdan> http://pastebin.com/qW0R6EME
<dunasdan> sadly I can't run your command right now since I need the system for work now ;-). but i will try it again in the evening
<soee> ok :-)
<dunasdan> i did do an aptitude safe-upgrade first. there where 6 packages left. Then I did an apt-get dist-upgrade. Then I rebooted.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> best to use apt now, rather than apt-get
<valorie> so `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> worth getting used to, imo
<OerHeks> valorie, one can use both, except apt autoremove does not work, it needs apt-get.
<dunasdan> Never heart of apt command before but i will try to use it then. It even has colors so it must be better ;-)
<valorie> OerHeks: you are correct
<valorie> but I've found apt better, where it works
<valorie> colors!
<valorie> and full-upgrade is better and less confusing that dist-upgrade
<Smurphy> Hmmm. Interesting. latest ppa of KDE don't resolve dependencies completely;. Something is still broken.
<soee> ?
<Smurphy> soee: http://pastebin.com/DRNLMqSf that ...
<soee> hmm, strange
<Smurphy> removed kde-style-qt5-curve already.
<Chronotoss> Hey guys .. I just got the new updates, and it's causing artifacting on my main screen, it's flickering blocks through the top of the monitor. Any ideas were to look to fix this? It does go away after a minutes.
<hateball> What new updates are these?
<hateball> Chronotoss: You can see what packages have changed by "cat /var/log/apt/history"
<hateball> Were there changes to your video driver for instance?
<Smurphy> Chronotoss could be that you need to clear your cache -> .cache/plasma*
<Chronotoss> Umm ... Not sure, it updates KInfo and some other things. I didn't see anything change my video drivers.
<Chronotoss> Smurphy: Just delete the cache folder?
<Smurphy> hateball: Could you check this ? -> http://pastebin.com/DRNLMqSf
<hateball> Smurphy: Hmmm?
<hateball> I don't use PPA, so
<Smurphy> Chronotoss: yep, and the cache files starting with plasma.
<Smurphy> Best is you logout, go down to a console and delete it. If not, it will be written back from memory.
<Chronotoss> Okay! yea and it took out my ability to move and X out of programs. brb!
<Smurphy> Upgrading my system. Let
<Smurphy> s see what breaks :D
<Smurphy> Upgrading to plasma 5.5
<Chronotoss> Alright I'm back. Am I going to have to clear the cache everytime a change is made to any graphics portion of the system?
<hateball> Normally no
<valorie> I've never cleared the cache
<valorie> it's rarely necessary
<Chronotoss> Odd I'm looking at my systemlog and it looks like i got an error in X ... says :  XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<Smurphy> Chronotos: What was to be expected. That's why you should have moved to a console first -> Alt-F1
<Smurphy> Chronotoss: No. You will have to clear the cache everytime major changes in the plasma libraries take place.
<valorie> ?
<Chronotoss> Smurphy : Oh-kay,I'll just try that first from now on XD
<Smurphy> :}
<valorie> Smurphy: I never have
<Smurphy> valorie: Depends. Do you upgrade your systems, or do you make clean installs ?
<valorie> usually upgrade
<Smurphy> I upgraded my system from Kubuntu 10.x to 15.x so far :)
<valorie> occasional fresh installs
<Smurphy> Well, it helped me from 15.04 to 15.10 and plasma 5.
<valorie> I use laptops and the laptops eventually die for one reason or another
<Smurphy> I have to restart my Desktop. Just upgraded to plasma 5.5. brb ...
<Smurphy> :}
<valorie> usually a broken hinge or so
<Chronotoss> Hopefully at some point I'll be helpfull for someone else.
<Chronotoss> Alright, looks like I have to do some Icon resizing and everything will be back to normal! Thank you all I hope you all have a good night!
<nicols> valorie: i had to clear cache when upgrading to 5.5.3 ... i had some smaller problems with some icons not displaying correctly. after clearing cache it was OK :)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I probably should do it more often
<bdcomp> Hi! Just updated my Kubuntu 15.10 64bit via the Kubuntu Backports PPA to 5.5.3 (old xsessions file choosen). After reboot, all the screen full with horisontal lines, although everything seems to work. ~/.cache cleared - same result. Here my .xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/a4jdykNK Please advise
<Smurphy> As I faired, the sddm won't start the plasma session anymore.
<Smurphy> What to do ...
<Smurphy> Could someone check this out for me ? I have no browser to check -> As I'm on the CLI.
<Smurphy> How can I prevent sddm from starting over when I tell it to stop, so I can start my X session manually ?
<Smurphy> stop sddm will just restart sddm
<Smurphy> found it. Using service actually does it.
<bdcomp> valorie: Any suggestion?
<valorie> bdcomp: as I said before, please do `sudo dpkg configure -a` in a konsole or a terminal (control + alt + f2)
<bdcomp> Trying now
<valorie> if you use a terminal, it's control + alt + f7 to come back to the gui
<valorie> or try other f-keys if that doesn't work for you
<valorie> and this time, use a new xsession
<Smurphy> valorie: doesn't work here.
<valorie> Smurphy: what doesn't?
<Smurphy> sudo dpkg configure -a
<Smurphy> Need an action option it tells me.
<valorie> I'm sorry, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<valorie> sheesh
<Smurphy> I however remember, that the system has change some stuff, specific NVidia files -> in the Xsetup etc.
<Smurphy> came back empty.
<valorie> ok, there is nothing to configure
<Smurphy> Checking to revert the Xsetup stuff, if I remember what it was.
<soee> Smurphy: you ar eusing nvidia driver ?
<soee> dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Smurphy> No. That's the point. Plain intel.
<Smurphy> But X won't start up since las upgrade
<valorie> gads
<valorie> I need to clear my brain-cache
<valorie> thanks, soee
<Smurphy> :}
<bdcomp> soee: valorie: So I need the reconfigure or configure command?
<soee> Smurphy: after sddm upgrade ?
<valorie> bdcomp: perhaps try `sudo apt-get install -f` (f is for fix) to see if you have broken packages, first
<valorie> sometimes it is necessary to do that more than once
<Smurphy> So - X works, tried: "xinit /usr/bin/xterm -- :1" and it starts a session.
<valorie> then you can do the sudo dpkg --configure -a to see if any configuration remains to do
<Smurphy> I rather suspect that it is the kwallet missing, that is failing.
<Smurphy> sooe: yes
<valorie> apt install -f also works
<soee> Smurphy: yes there were changes in kwallet pam etc.
<Smurphy> Yes, I noticed. Only pam-kwallet5 and pam-kwallet4 won't work together. Just force pam-kwallet4 to be installed next to it.
<Smurphy> so - X is actually up, sddm is up too, but won't display a thing. What can I check ?
<Smurphy> Wrong output ? How can I check which output is being used .
<soee> you see only black screen? no cursor etc?
<solvarr> The system tray trashes everytime I make changes to it?
<solvarr> Does anyone else have problems with their system tray applet?
<valorie> I hope you folks are filing bugs!
<soee> solvarr: trashes? What Kubntu version / Plasma version ?
<valorie> I had very few problems
<Smurphy> No - I see the remnants of the boot up (system styl stuff: App started [OK] etc.
<solvarr> kubuntu 15.10 with kde 5.4.3
<Smurphy> valorie: I can't file bugs. No X ...
<Smurphy> :} 15.10, plasma 5.5.3 I think
<solvarr> actually when I make changes to the system tray the whole plasma crashes
<soee> solvarr: did you upgraded to 5.5.3 today ?
<solvarr> nope
<solvarr> is it out today?
<soee> it landed in backports as users report :)
<soee> and if you said you are on 5.4.3, than you probably have backports enabled
<Smurphy> so, a startx won't work. How can I force a failsafe session ?
<solvarr> what does that mean if i have backports enabled?
<Smurphy> soee: yes.
<valorie> Smurphy: `ubuntu-bug packagename` in the terminal
<soee> solvarr: kubuntu backports ppa
<solvarr> yeah i do have that
<Smurphy> valorie: Ok. That's nice. But how do I know which package is failing ?
<solvarr> is it unstable?
<Smurphy> I'll send it in for sddm
<valorie> Smurphy: file against SDDM
<Smurphy> doing it right now.
<valorie> excellent
<Smurphy> The problem cannot be reported. This is not an official ubuntu package ;D
<Smurphy> *lol*
<soee> solvarr: backports contain something that can't go through standard system updates. it contain for example newer Plasma version
<valorie> um
<solvarr> is it tested enough that it wouldn't be too much trouble for daily use?
<valorie> !info sddm
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-0ubuntu11 (wily), package size 245 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<valorie> oh, universe
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> well that sucks
<soee> solvarr: yes i tested it. but some users have problems with it sometimes.
<solvarr> i'll try that update now
<solvarr> see if the problem goes away
<Smurphy> well, I for instance can't start any X based session.
<soee> valorie: we backported sddm, 0.13
<valorie> Smurphy: can you install lightdm for instance, and purge sddm?
<Smurphy> It would remove a whole bunch of data though. I can to that.
<valorie> not ideal though
<valorie> but geez
<Smurphy> running.
<valorie> soee: lightdm is the official, and will continue to be
<valorie> because that's what unity wants
<Smurphy> arglll...installing all kind of Gnome stuff...
<valorie> :(
<Smurphy> I use KDE because I hate gnome !
<valorie> lightdm isn't really gnome
<Smurphy> 12MBytes of Gnome Soundes !
<valorie> that's gdm
<Smurphy> yes, but it uses loads of libraries from Gnome.
<valorie> which is one of the reasons we wanted sddm
<solvarr> unity isn't too bad
<valorie> libs aren't evil
<Smurphy> Yeha, it won't integrate nicely with KDE though.
<yofel> install lightdm-kde-greeter instead of lightdm
<valorie> oops
<yofel> installing lightdm will default to installing the GTK greeter :/
<valorie> I didn't remember that
<solvarr> i thought sddm is default in kubuntu?
<Smurphy> lightdm starts, but I have no way to use a plasma/kde session with it.
<yofel> solvarr: it is, but still fairly buggy. The best supported DM in ubuntu is lightdm still
<valorie> Smurphy: did you see yofel's comment above?
<valorie> I gave you incorrect advice
<yofel> Smurphy: what's in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Smurphy> I am removing it ...
<valorie> !info lightdm-kde-greeter
<ubottu> lightdm-kde-greeter (source: lightdm-kde): LightDM KDE greeter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.2.2-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1085 kB, installed size 2350 kB
<yofel> If you just *see* the login screen, then it's not a login manager issue
<solvarr> so do you suggest i switch to lightdm or stay with sddm?
<Smurphy> yofel: empty. Emptied it before. It does not find the default session it want to start.
<Smurphy> I'll purge lightdm, and try to install sddm from scratch.
<valorie> solvarr: if you are having no problem, stick with sddm
<yofel> Smurphy: oh, so "plasma" isn't an option in the session selection?
<valorie> it works well for 99.9% of us
<Smurphy> Nope. It shows me no session at all.
<yofel> Smurphy: plasma-workspace is installed?
<soee> solvarr: do not switch to lightdm imo.
<soee> solvarr: sddm is login manager that we use and support somehow
<Smurphy> while doing the ugprade, it showed me some issues regarding the pam-kwallet stuff, so I defaulted in using the pam-kwallet5 over the 4.
<Smurphy> yofel does not exist.
<mikkle> I just updated to 5.5.3 via backports...I killed plasmashell and tried to restart it but nothing happens
<Smurphy> or do you mean desktop ?
<Smurphy> mikkle: See, I'm not the only one :)
<mikkle> You too, Smurphy?
<mikkle> If you restart, can you login to the desktop?
<mikkle> without plasmashell?
<yofel> no, I mean:
<yofel> plasma-workspace:
<yofel>  *** 4:5.5.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 0
<yofel>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages
<Smurphy> sddm stays in a plack screen.
<mikkle> crap
<Smurphy> nope. It is not. It is apparently missing.
<mikkle> someone wrote this on kubuntu's google+ "Due to a missing dependancy to libqt5xcbqpa5 my xsession broke after install this morning (could not connect to xcb QT5 in .xsession-errors)"
<yofel> Smurphy: what does apt-cache policy plasma-workspace tell you?
<Smurphy> it already is the newest version.
<Smurphy> it's 4:5.5.3
<Smurphy> It is installed. Only, sddm won't start.
<Smurphy> I can't even log in, as there is no login screen.,
<Smurphy> binding a strace to the sddm, it shows nothing. resuming interrupted call only
<yofel> Smurphy: could you pastebin your /var/log/sddm.log please? pastebinit can do that from a command line
<yofel> sddm forks a couple times I believe, so you would need to trace the right PID
<Smurphy> X is running.
<Smurphy> Can't. I'm onCLI only
<Smurphy> but sddm log is easy -> empty
<yofel> urgh
<soee> yofel: -> [10:39] <mikkle> someone wrote this on kubuntu's google+ "Due to a missing dependancy to libqt5xcbqpa5 my xsession broke after install this morning (could not connect to xcb QT5 in .xsession-errors)"
<Smurphy> yofel: I can attach to the PID while it is running.
<valorie> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<valorie> Smurphy: ^^^
<yofel> Smurphy: you might want to look for sddm-greeter
<yofel> Smurphy: also see what soee just posted
<lmp_> Hi there good folks - Kubuntu 15.10 just got a massive KDE update which uninstalled muon - what do you recommend to use instead?
<Smurphy> greeter not running.
<Smurphy> Just saw it.
<Smurphy> lmp_: Don't install it just yet.... !
<Smurphy> upgrade it just yet.
<yofel> lmp_: for the time being, synaptics if you need a *package* manager, otherwise plasma discover
<yofel> we'll try to bring muon back
<Smurphy> yofel: sddm-greeter is not running. Checking if I find it.
<Smurphy> dependencies on sddm-greeter seem to be there.
<lmp_> Alright fair and square - thanks for the help! :)
<yofel> Smurphy: is libqt5xcbqpa5 installed?
<Smurphy> sudo apt-get install  libqt5xcbqpa5
<Smurphy> Just did it - and I got the greeter again :)
<Smurphy> No dependency handled that oine :)
<yofel> libqt5gui5 recommends it, which doesn't seem to be enough
<solvarr> ubuntu software center
<yofel> thanks soee for the hint
<Smurphy> But I still can't log in.
<soee> yofel: are we able to fix it, so it will be installed ?
<yofel> soee: that's easy enough
<Smurphy> So - I can't get into a session. it tells me, can't change permission /dev/null in .xsession-errors.
<yofel> is the file owned by root in any case? (wild guess)
<Smurphy> /dev/null ? yes - always. Device file.
<yofel> no, ~/.xsession-errors
<Smurphy> inside that file, that's what I see.
<Smurphy> I deleted that file now completely. Let's see what it says :D
<yofel> oh, I misunderstood what you said ^^
<Smurphy> it creates the .xsession-errors file, and puts this into it:
<Smurphy> chmod: changing permissions of ■/dev/null■: Operation not permitted
<Smurphy> and that's where the sddm desktop hangs.
<Smurphy> I had deleted all .cache/plasma* before BTW.
<yofel> ... wtf?
<Smurphy> Hmmm. I have kwalletd/kwallet5 several times in the system etc. I think I'll reboot that box for a clean start.
<Smurphy> Probably some process is still running, and doing that.
<Smurphy> yofel: as I'm running of an SSD, I tend to redirect all log/debug/verbose chat stuff to /dev/null.
<Smurphy> brb.
<Smurphy> Hmmm... Ok, that was unfortunate. I restarted my Server instead of my Workstation.
<Smurphy> still can't log into my plasma-session.
<yofel> FWIW, error you get is most likely from line 66 in /etc/X11/Xsession
<yofel> *the error
<Smurphy> Ah. Ok. checking.
<Smurphy> Indeed. There is aERRFILE pointing to /dev/null. Replaced it with .Xsession-errors
<Smurphy> niiice. It is re-creating the cache content... Abeit slowly
<Smurphy> Look and feel has change ... I like it.
<Smurphy> Hmmm. Fonts are way smoother now, and UI is way smoother too (Movements etc.).
<Smurphy> Nice ;)
<Smurphy> Works...
<Smurphy> I'm back int.
<valorie> \o/
<Smurphy> yofel: Shall you hang around in france once (North of Paris), let me know. The Wine is on me :D
<yofel> I'll remember that ;)
<yofel> why is the session stuff so delicate *-.-
<Smurphy> And if it's in summer - you're welcome for my known Barbecues ! :D
<Smurphy> Ok. Loging out, restoring the .xsession -> /dev/null stuff ...
<Smurphy> back.
<Smurphy> BTW -  has the akonadi backend communication protocol been changed yet ? From xml to the binary type ?
<yofel> "yes", but I don't know in which version they did that
<Smurphy> Nice. It seems to be faster (kmail at least).
<soee> :)
<mikkle> Smurphy: how did you get it to login? Could you log in by setting sddm to auto login?
<mikkle> I just got an update for sddm...what a coincidence
<mikkle> I see the font's changed to "Noto"
<Smurphy> mikkle: I had to add a library which was not included yet apparently.
<mikkle> which was that Smurphy?
<Smurphy> Can't tell. Maybe one of the folks in this channel can tell you. I have mistakenly rebooted my server that holds this IRC session... no logs
<mikkle> alright, thanks
<bdcomp> valorie: Regarding the horisontal lines after update to 5.5.3 - it's pretty strange - if exiting the current session by Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and choosing the same user - everything great. In fact, now I am working this way. sudo apt-get install -f and sudo dpkg --configure -a done, without any results or errors. How should I fix the current state permanently, so next boot it will not show the horisontal lines.
<soee> mikkle: try reboot after sddm update, also the package mentioned was libqt5xcbqpa5
<bdcomp> Is it still relevant to the xsession file (I choose to keep the old)?
<mikkle> soee- thanks...i have that installed
<Smurphy> mikkle: It was libqt5xcbqpa5 :}
<mikkle> cheers!
<mikkle> I'm a bit afraid to restart since I need to use my computer for the day...shall i?
<mikkle> still can't manually start plasmashell
<mikkle> which is worrying
<Smurphy> :} Worked here now.
<mikkle> ok, here goes....
<Smurphy> lol :)
<dark-reader> Good morning
<Smurphy> morning
<dark-reader> I'm still trying to solve my problems with kde, would make sense removing kde and then reinstalling it again?
<Smurphy> which problem ?
<dark-reader> Smurphy, I only see black screen and the cursor
<Smurphy> dark-reader: When did that start ?
<Smurphy> latest sddm upgrade should fix that. Try it out.
<dark-reader> I've asked for help here yesterday but I didn't fix it
<dark-reader> I'm on 15.04
<Smurphy> I remember. Sorry, Won't be able to help much today though.
<hateball> dark-reader: well 15.04 is EOL in a few days, so you could start by upgrading to 15.10
<dark-reader> hateball, should I type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hateball> dark-reader: to upgrade release, you use do-release-upgrade
<bdcomp> While update to 5.5.3 I choosed to keep the old xsession file. How do I revert this now, as it's creates horisontal lines on the screen.
<yofel> bdcomp: that should not create the lines, but beside the old file, there should be one called Xsession.dpkg-new with the new contents
<dark-reader> hateball, thanks. I'm doing it right now
<bdcomp> yofel: where the new file should be?
<yofel> bdcomp: same place as the old one
<bdcomp> yofel: locate xsession /etc/upstart-xsessions /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40x11-common_xsessionrc /home/boaz/.xsession-errors /home/boaz/.xsession-errors.old /usr/share/xsessions /usr/share/app-install/desktop/lxsession-default-apps:lxsession-default-apps.desktop /usr/share/upstart/sessions/xsession-init.conf /usr/share/xsessions/kodi.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/xbmc.desktop
<bdcomp> yofel: it's pretty strange - if exiting the current session by Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and choosing the same user - everything great. In fact, now I am working this way. sudo apt-get install -f and sudo dpkg --configure -a done, without any results or errors. How should I fix the current state permanently, so next boot it will not show the horisontal lines.
<yofel> bdcomp: I think you meant the one in /usr/share/sddm/scripts/
<yofel> no idea, someone said that removing ~/.cache helped, so maybe your cache just got re-generated..
<bdcomp> yofel: Should I try to backup the Xsession file in /usr/share/sddm/scripts/ and rename the Xsession.dpkg-dist to Xsession?
<yofel> well, you can try. But the change shouldn't really do much..
<bdcomp> So why the auto login is to screen with horisontal lines, while Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and choosing the same user - everything great? It's not relevant to Xsession?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Howdy!
<BluesKaj> hey hazamonzo
<solvarr> fcitx is not working in some applications after today's upgrade?
<soee> what is fcitx ? :)
<solvarr> it's a chinese input method lol
<soee> never seen/used that in my entire life :D
<solvarr> i figured lol
<cosec_> guys
<cosec_> need help
<cosec_> i installed kubuntu 15.10
<cosec_> updated it
<cosec_> just now
<cosec_> and wifi stopped working
<cosec_> :(
<cosec_> what do i do ?
<hateball> Was it working on 15.10 prior to updating?
<cosec_> i am using lenovo y460
<cosec_> yes
<cosec_> i updated it using wifi
<cosec_> :9
<cosec_> :(
<hateball> cosec_: You can reboot, hold shift and go into grub menu and pick an older kernel
<hateball> Regressions happen
<cosec_> won't booting an older kernel make the update pointless ?
<soee> cosec_: is Wifi enabled ?
<cosec_> and whats up with so many unverified packages while updating ?
<soee> (in Network Manager)
<cosec_> i do not understand
<cosec_> yes wifi is enables
<cosec_> my cell is working fine with wifi
<hateball> Sounds to me like you've updated from a repo that hasnt been synched properly
<cosec_> now connected with lan
<soee> does it lists networks or list is emtpy ?
<hateball> cosec_: It's not making it pointless. It's testing if there is a bug in a later kernel, so that can be reported
<cosec_> all my networks are listed
<soee> ok, so maybe some kwallet issue
<cosec_> hateball: ok. please bare with me. newbie here
<cosec_> *bear
<cosec_> *ggenglish
<cosec_> i reinstalled kwallet
<soee> can you connect to any of them (listed there)
<soee> ?
<cosec_> i can  connect
<cosec_> but no websites work
<cosec_> lemme reboot and check
<cosec_> thanks guys
<cosec_> later kernel
<cosec_> and kwallet
<OerHeks> dns issue maybe, can you ping 74.125.224.72 ( = google.com
<soee> he left :)
<OerHeks> seen that now, my internet is slow, just found out ABBA split up.
<hateball> :D
<bdcomp> I am still looking for help about horizontal lines after update to Plasma 5.5.3 https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69570-Graphic-problem-after-update-to-5-5-3 Any suggestion appreciated
<soee> bdcomp: can you take a screenshot with this "effect" ?
<solvarr> Why does my left arrow key stop working?
<solvarr> The key is fine. I tested in virtual machine.
<solvarr> The only problem is the cursor doesn't go left when I press it.
<bdcomp> soee: http://pasteboard.co/UtIIj1U.jpg
<cosec_> Guys
<cosec_> I tried rebooting
<solvarr> That  looks like an unhappy graphics driver to me.
<cosec_> Holding shift doesn't load grub
<cosec_> And WiFi still broken
<cosec_> :(
<cosec_> No cake at all
<cosec_> Lenovo y460, WiFi not working after updating 15.10
<cosec_> Any ideas?
<soee> solvarr: but you have teh problem in virtual machine on live installation ?
<OerHeks> cosec_, "wifi works, but you cannot get any page", looks like a DNS issue.
<cosec_> DNS issue?
<cosec_> What can I do?
<solvarr> What do you mean by on live installation?
<OerHeks> can you ping 74.125.224.72 ( = google.com )
<soee> solvarr: sorry it was to bdcomp
<OerHeks> or use the ip in your browser?
<solvarr> lol ok
<cosec_> Okay
<soee> bdcomp: can you test one thing: rename .kde and .config to .kde_back and .config_bak (do it from different tty than the one where login manager is loaded)
<soee> bdcomp: and than login as usual via loginmanager and see if anything chnages
<soee> brb, food time
<bdcomp> What is the location of .kde and .config? Renaming from live-cd is OK?
<cosec_> Woot!!
<cosec_> WiFi working now
<cosec_> Jesus Christy
<cosec_> It goes kaput and its okay now?
<cosec_> Wtf
<bdcomp> soee: What is the location of .kde and .config? Renaming from live-cd is OK?
<cosec_> Thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> cosec_, wifi can sometimes take up to a minute to connect fully, depends on the trafic i guess
<hateball> cosec_: run "dmesg" in a terminal to see output
<hateball> might be it tries to auth many times before it succeeds
<hateball> cosec_: what chipset is it? there maybe known issues
<cosec_> Lenovo y460
<cosec_> Wtf
<cosec_> Its gone kaput again
<cosec_> :@
<cosec_> LAN working fine
<hateball> cosec_: that'll be your computer model
<cosec_> WiFi dead
<hateball> cosec_: run lspci |grep Net
<cosec_> Okok
<hateball> It's probably realtek
<BluesKaj> cosec_, broadcom wifi ?
<cosec_> Network controller: Intel centrino wireless-n 1000
<hateball> Weird, Intel usually works just great
<hateball> cosec_: Is the network G, N or AC?
<cosec_> Ethernet : broadcom corp netlink BCM57780 Gigabit
<cosec_> Lemme check the band
<hateball> At any rate, as you said it worked prior to upgrades you should really try rebooting and picking a previous kernel in grub menu
<cosec_> Looks like its really unstable
<cosec_> Holding shift during boot gave me no boot loader
<cosec_> I can't see grub
<cosec_> Usually installing Linux, I get to see grub menu
<cosec_> Weird
<hateball> cosec_: You do it right after/during BIOS?
<hateball> I usually hammer shift instead of holding
<cosec_> Lool
<cosec_> Okok
<bdcomp> soee: Do you mean Home/ .config and .kde directories?
<cosec_> Its hammering time!!
<OerHeks> yes, repeatedly pressing shift
<hateball> cosec_: There's also the option of editing grub config to force it to always show
<cosec_> How could I do that?
<BluesKaj> probly UEFI troubles
<hateball> oh they left again
<HoloIRCUser4> Restarted router
<HoloIRCUser4> Seems to be working now
<cosec_> I have a question
<cosec_> What are there so many unverified packages
<cosec_> While updating ?
<cosec_> I mean I updated with the updated that came with the os
<cosec_> *updater
<hateball> cosec_: the mirror you are using is perhaps not synched
<hateball> cosec_: if you run "sudo apt-get update" do you get any errors?
<cosec_> Lemme see
<soee> bdcomp: yes
<cosec_> Its working fine
<cosec_> Seems to be downloading
<cosec_> A lot of shit....
<soee> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cosec_> Sorry sorry
<cosec_> I thought that word was casual American english
<OerHeks> cosec_, paste the output to https://paste.kde.org/ and let us see
<HoloIRCUser4> Check
<HoloIRCUser4> goo.gl/7xU8gD
<cosec_> OerHeks...
<cosec_> Can you see?
<OerHeks> seems like no issue to me.
<cosec_> Yep
<cosec_> Oh well
<cosec_> I hope I don't get any more errors
<cosec_> Wahaha
<OerHeks> i wonder why a google short url, another tracking ...
<cosec_> Linux
<cosec_> I tried kde pastebin
<cosec_> Gave me that url
<cosec_> Recently
<cosec_> I tried
<cosec_> Installing xubuntu-desktop
<cosec_> Package in ubuntu
<cosec_> Os broke
<cosec_> Installed openbox in arch
<cosec_> Loading it gave be black screen with a cursor
<cosec_> Linux adventures
<cosec_> Gone wrong xD
<cosec_> I have to say, KDE is gorgeous
<soee> does it work for you fine ?
<BluesKaj> !enter |cosec_
<solvarr> Left arrow key still isn't working...
<solvarr> I've tried awesome and it works fine there.
<solvarr> It just doesn't work in plasma.
<BluesKaj> what's awesome?
<BluesKaj> !awesome
<BluesKaj> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.6-1build1 (wily), package size 761 kB, installed size 2650 kB
<solvarr> yep... i figured it might also work in other desktop environments or window managers
<BluesKaj> dumb overused name
<solvarr> lol
<bdcomp> soee: Renaming Home/ .config and .kde directories don't helped. Still boots to horizonal lines.
<bdcomp> soee: I also tried to delete the default user from sddm.conf file in hope to manually login. The result is login screen with horizonal lines...
<solvarr> what desktop environment do you log into?
<soee> bdcomp: this sounds more like gpu driver issue or something :/
<bdcomp> soee: It's crealrly related to the 5.5.3 and sddm update this morning. Where it's best to open a bug?
<soee> bdcomp: so there was no such problem before plasma update ?
<bdcomp> soee: No
<soee> was there kernel update maybe by any chance ?
<bdcomp> soee: No kernel, but sddm
<soee> i'm not sure what it can be :/
<anabain> (15.10) I need some help with kdeconnect. My Xiaomi 1S connected once fine but the second time I tried I couldn't. My kde desktop complained about some crash with kdeconnectd, I think. Can I restart something or delete some corrupt config file, or is it simply the nth kde bug?
<bdcomp> soee: Please take a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1535763 What package should be affected? May I ask you to assign and/or subscribe anyone relevant?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1535763 in Ubuntu " Graphic problem after updating Plasma and sddm" [Undecided,New]
<Guite_> hi all
<Guite_> Upgraded five machines with Wily to Plasma 5.5.3
<Guite_> four work fine, but one notebook seems to have graphics broken
<Guite_> changed from OpenGL 2.0 to 3.1 in compositor settings but this didn't make a difference
<Guite_> after booting the machine graphics are totally broken (like if there would be a hardware issue)
<Guite_> after somehow getting some kind of plasma restart done (e.g. by closing the notebook and opening it again) suddenly it works
<Guite_> any idea how to fix this?
<Guite_> GPU: [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]
<Guite_> switching from EGL to XGL seems to solve the problem (although it is just a workaround)
<Guite_> nope, the problem still occurs with XGL also
<Guite_> switched back to GLX
<hateball> Guite_: radeon or fglrx ?
<hateball> or even amdgpu ?
 * hateball knows next to nothing about AMD chipsets
<Guite_> radeon
<BluesKaj> Guite_, do you have xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<Guite_> yes
<Guite_> actually this wasn't a system update, only latest updates from kde backports with plasma 5.5.3 and newest frameworks
<Guite_> the notebook having the problem is not heavily used (almost only for firefox and thunderbird)
<Guite_> so a workaround decreasing graphic power would be enough
<BluesKaj> what Guite_ the updates are quite numerous and are being uploaded to the repos quite often as well, suggest you update and upgrade again
<Guite_> 1 update found -> sddm
<Guite_> looks promising :)
<Guite_> thanks for the hint
<Guite_> yeah that fixed it
<Guite_> thank you so much ^^
<Guite_> have a nice day all
<BluesKaj> ok Guite_ yw
<Maxiride> I'm still testing the backports-landing stuff. I've just noticed today that if the screen is locked AND it's turned off by power management settings. When I turn on the screen (hitting a keyboard button\moving the mouse) the screen turns on as expected but I'm not prompted with the login screen.
<Maxiride> For few seconds (usually no more than 10s) I see my desktop\open apps etc, luckly I'm not able to interact with them but they are visibile.. kinda of a privacy\secuirty issue.
<hateball> I think mgraesslin said "wayland will fix that"
<Maxiride> hateball: well isn't the lates wayland already implemented into the backports-landing?
<Maxiride> I thought it contained new framework (which contains wayland) or did I misunderstood?
<hateball> Maxiride: I don't know, I dont use backports. And I doubt it'll change your default from xorg to wayland without any config :)
<Maxiride> uh, so I'm still running with xorg. Good to know =)
<nicu> yo
<BluesKaj> yo?
<nicu> yo bitch 'sup
<BluesKaj> nicu, speak English please, shtsspeak here.
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> stefano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kristof_> need some help
<kristof_> using kubuntu en not able to rwite in some programs on facebook aka games
<dunasdan> Updated backports on wily today. calibre can no longer be installed with following error:
<dunasdan> http://pastebin.com/qZJDMW9Z
<dunasdan> Can something be done?
<genii> dunasdan: The deb files for them will be in /var/cache/apt/archives  .. you can do: sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/<calibre-deb-name-here>
<genii> This will make it ignore the dependencies and install anyhow
<Unit193> I'd check down the rabbit hole and see where that package came from.  Also,  apt list | grep installed,loc
<dunasdan> well i installed that package myself. I guess it got deinstalled during upgrade.
<dunasdan> I don't have the calibre package in /var/cache/apt/archives. But apt aborted before even beinning to download on the dependency check or not?
<genii> Use apt-get download then, it will be in the dir where you run the command. Then you can do the sudo dpkg -i --force-depends  <deb-name>
<BigFredy> hi all
<dunasdan> thanks genii that did install it but it did not run afterwards. So I just went to the homepage and used the linux install script from there. Now it runs. Its just not the one provided in the official repos.
<genii> dunasdan: When you do things like that, you should put apps from outside repositories in somewhere like /usr/local/bin or the individual's bin dir in /home/theirname/bin
<dunasdan> Well since they provided a handy install one-liner. I just used that.
<acher88> The calibre install script installs in /opt/calibre/ then symlinks the binaries to /usr/bin
<acher88> has compiled in qt as well if I recall so should cop on system qt upgrade
<genii> Shouldn't be trying to put symlinks there, especially if another binary of same name already exists
<acher88> What it does on install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14577482/
<acher88> dont think I've used a distro proved packed for calibre for many years now
<Ace> help
<Ace> anyone?
<Guest61171> hello
<Guest61171> I Recently installed kubuntu and its buggy
<valorie> pfff, ask and leave
#kubuntu 2016-01-20
<genii> Yep, can be annoying.
<solvarr> How do you resize a plasma widget?
<solvarr> oh found it
<solvarr> Has anyone tried kde on wayland?
<josef_> hello
<josef_> \join #ppc
<luvallcomputers> ok
<valorie> ok?
<luvallcomputers> I reboot my kubuntu 15.10 box and now have just the black log in screen
<luvallcomputers> not plasma screen log in
<luvallcomputers> tried install kubuntu-desktop
<luvallcomputers> was installed
<luvallcomputers> tried install plasma-desktop was installed
<luvallcomputers> can someone please tell me the install name of desktop package
<luvallcomputers> also tried to upgrade and did not find new packages
<valorie> luvallcomputers: I assume you had backports enabled?
<luvallcomputers> yes
<valorie> ok, so some people are having trouble because their cache should have been flushed, and it wasn't
<luvallcomputers> thank you
<valorie> can you get to a terminal?
<luvallcomputers> yes
<valorie> alt+ctl+ f2 or so?
<valorie> good
<luvallcomputers> i was in terminal when I ran sudo to try the apt-get install
<valorie> cool
<valorie> so from there you can do: `sudo rm ~/.cache
<valorie> `
<valorie> and then try again to login
<luvallcomputers> i had just done updates on the machine and it did a kernel update so was doing reboot
<luvallcomputers> I will go try the command
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> there are folks who say yes, use the new cache
<valorie> those who choose not to are getting hit by this
<luvallcomputers> thank you but the command said it is directory so will not remove the file
<luvallcomputers> i have forgotten the command for remove directory
<valorie> sorry, try sudo rm ~/.cache/*
<luvallcomputers> ok
<valorie> there is rm -rf but that can so easily destroy everything
<luvallcomputers> ok tried the command and it listed a bunch of directories in the file
<luvallcomputers> but did not remove them
<luvallcomputers> i also rebooted and still at the same place
<luvallcomputers> should i remove some of the directories under cachie
<luvallcomputers> cache
<valorie> luvallcomputers: let me consult my logs
<valorie> sec
<luvallcomputers> thank you
<valorie> ok, try: sudo rm ~/.cache/plasma*
<valorie> I was being too broad
<luvallcomputers> ok will do
<luvallcomputers> did not work
<valorie> hmmm
<luvallcomputers> I do not have folder cache under root
<luvallcomputers> i did not find under home/name
<valorie> did you paste in what I told you to type?
<valorie> ~/.cache is in your HOME
<luvallcomputers> no
<valorie> ~/ is short for $HOME
<luvallcomputers> i am working on another computer
<luvallcomputers> this is not the box with problem so i am typing in your command
<valorie> got it
<valorie> what was the output?
<luvallcomputers> ok will go to home and try again
<valorie> notice the dot in front
<luvallcomputers> ok it gives the error no such file or directory
<luvallcomputers> yes
<luvallcomputers> rm ~/.cache/plasma*
<valorie> perhaps try without sudo
<valorie> but .... you have to have a .cache file
<valorie> I'm completely baffled
<luvallcomputers> not listed
<luvallcomputers> ls did not show .cache directory
<valorie> do you see it when you do `ls` ?
<valorie> actually, `ls -a`
<valorie> which is ls=list -a, is all
<luvallcomputers> nothing
<luvallcomputers> ok will list a
<valorie> if you aren't in home, do cd first
<luvallcomputers> ok
<luvallcomputers> just ran ls .cache
<luvallcomputers> it has directories but not plasma
<valorie> this is my output from ls .cache: https://paste.kde.org/pdonijw6j
<valorie> lots and lots of plasma files
<luvallcomputers> has one file motd.legal-displayed
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> well, cat motd.legal-displayed
<valorie> read it
<luvallcomputers> all other things under cache is directories
<valorie> ok, perhaps you have permissions problems
<luvallcomputers> maybe i need to run rm with sudo and try again
<valorie> chown -R username folder/ is the general case, so for your $HOME it will be chown -R $HOME
<valorie> or spell it out
<valorie> luvallcomputers: if it isn't there, it isn't there
<valorie> but for some reason when you try to login, they aren't being created
<valorie> so I'm thinking that they can't be written, which leads to permissions problems
<valorie> probably because you ran sudo on a gui application or so
<valorie> so: `chown -R $HOME`
<valorie> it will take a little while
<valorie> not too long
<valorie> then try to login again
<valorie> or restart
<valorie> but only after it finishes
<luvallcomputers> it does not like the -R
<luvallcomputers> gives error
<luvallcomputers> missing operand
<valorie> spell it out then: chown -R youruser /
<valorie> where youruser is actual user
<luvallcomputers> ok
<luvallcomputers> it is working now on chown
<valorie> excellent
<luvallcomputers> ok
<luvallcomputers> it finished the chown I rebooted and still at the log in prompt not plasma log in
<valorie> ....
<valorie> can you tell me more about the system?
<valorie> did you do anything special to it before?
<luvallcomputers> no
<luvallcomputers> it has been running since I upgraded to 15.10
<valorie> so you've been running 15.10 for awhile, and just upgraded?
<luvallcomputers> ran updates and then did a reboot
<valorie> ok
<valorie> do you have any special repositories/PPAs?
<luvallcomputers> but the log out button was not working so ran command to reboot
<luvallcomputers> some
<valorie> for instance?
<luvallcomputers> virtual box and libre office
<valorie> libreoffice requires a PPA?
<luvallcomputers> nothing that has not been there since the upgrade
<valorie> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.0.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 147 kB
<luvallcomputers> I think it is old
<valorie> that's just standard
<luvallcomputers> when i wanted the lastest version on 15.04
<valorie> so, now that chown is done, do this: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> notice I'm using apt not apt-get
<valorie> and full-upgrade not dist-upgrade
<luvallcomputers> yes
<luvallcomputers> i ran them
<luvallcomputers> it come back with error
<luvallcomputers> open lock var/lib/dpkg/lock -open 13 permission denied are you root
<luvallcomputers> ran with sudo
<valorie> do you have any open windows where you are running sudo?
<valorie> or other terminals
<luvallcomputers> no
<luvallcomputers> none that I am aware of
<valorie> !lock
<valorie> pfff
<luvallcomputers> it just has the one command prompt
<valorie> well, you might have to wait until the lock expires
<valorie> I'll google a bit
<valorie> I know it can be broken
<luvallcomputers> thank you for helping with this
<luvallcomputers> most of the time i needed to reload the windows manager and it would work not sure why this is different
<valorie> ok, let's try -f which is fix: `sudo apt-get install -f`
<valorie> me either
<luvallcomputers> did not change anything on the screen
<luvallcomputers> it still has 0 updates or changes
<valorie> you can use the up-arrow now though, to reuse your update && full-upgrade command
<solvarr> hey all
<solvarr> How do you resize the applet on panel?
<solvarr> When I add a sticker to the panel, how do I resize the note when it's clicked?
<hateball> solvarr: are we talking about "sticky notes" here? is this on 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<valorie> long press
<solvarr> yes
<solvarr> it doesn't work
<solvarr> outside the panel yes
<soee> solvarr: you can't resize it on panel
<solvarr> but it's so small
<solvarr> might be a bug?
<soee> show screenshot
<solvarr> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/aab5ee7egw1f061uvla6aj211y0lcapk.jpg
<solvarr> BTW plasma crashed when I was adding this sticky note to panel
<valorie> solvarr: does the bug-reporter pop up?
<valorie> if so, please file a bug
<solvarr> do you mean the crash? yes
<valorie> thank you
<solvarr> Does ubuntu have a rolling update repo?
<hateball> solvarr: no not really, unless you constantly run devel-releases
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vylu> hello. Could somebody explain how to alter polkit user permissions? I have two users on system, one of them can shutdown/restart/suspend/play audio, the other one can not. Howether, these two users are in the same groups. I gues, it might be problems with higher level permissions, probably polkit.
<BluesKaj> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<solvarr> When will kubuntu 16.04 be released?
<soee_> solvarr: same as all *ubuntu
<solvarr> great
<soee_> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Maxiride> solvarr: april I guess? Like the mubering suggests
<Maxiride> *numbering
<soee_> yes, April 21st
<solvarr> Can't wait
<soee_> :)
<soee_> shoudl be cool release, if we make Plasma 5.6 to be included, it will rox
<RansomTime> is there a GUI tool for dealing with fstab
<RansomTime> pysdm was recommended but it's not in repos
<RansomTime> looks like I can run gnome-discs from KDE, didn't realise, installed and running now
<BluesKaj_> RansomTime, right click on the desktop choose run command, then in the runbox kdesudo kate /etc/fstab. That's as close to a giu for editing fstab you're gonna find
<RansomTime> gnome-discs worked
<RansomTime> I'm fine with vim to edit, it's just I don't know "what" I need to add
<sharanag> i just installed kubuntu 15.10, and can't get my MTS MBlaze dongle to work
<sharanag> it worked alright when I tested kubuntu from live usb yesterday
<sharanag> i've added a new network connection and it keeps getting "deactivated" as soon as i press connect
<sharanag> anyone know what the problem could be?
<sharanag> no help?
<dadangle> Hey everyone, new here. Longtime Kubuntu user but I've got a newb question. Anyone willing to help?
<toams> after startup i'm stuck with a black screen. only the mouse pointer is displaying. looks like kwin/plasmashell did not start
<toams> can somebody help debug this?
<toams> it started after upgrading yesterday
<toams> kubuntu-backports
<BluesKaj> toams, which kubuntu release?
<BluesKaj> +**
<BluesKaj> oops
<toams> 15.10 i believe
<toams> how to check?
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a
<toams> 15.10 it is
<BluesKaj> ok , toams what's you graphics chip/gpu?
<BluesKaj> your
<toams> amd running free drivers
<toams> are kdeinit4 and kded4 supposed to be running?
<toams> that can't be right, currently kdeinit4 and kdeinit5 are both running?
<BluesKaj> which plasma version?, plasmasherll -v
<BluesKaj> oops plasmashell
<toams> 5.5.3
<BluesKaj> afaik they should not be running
<toams> funny thing: if i wait for the screensaver to start and then resume working i have fully working desktop
<BluesKaj> there's problem with lockscreen so I have it disabled
<toams> i'm going to try to remove kdeinit4 from my system
<toams> what a shame muon is removed... I really liked it. i hope it finds a maintainer soon
<BluesKaj> toams, install libmuon and muon
<sui> hi, yesterday i got a kde update from 5.4 to 5.5 from this repo kubuntu-ppa/backports but now i don't have sound anymore
<sui> i just have a dummy device playing no sound at all
<soee> update should not affect sound i think
<sui> everything else seems okay, the correct intel hda drivers are loaded, /dev/snd/* is available with ownership root:audio
<soee> did you checked configuration in System Settings -> Multimedia ?
<sui> soee: yes, i checked systemsettings - multimedia and as i aid theres only a dummy devce available
<BluesKaj> sui , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , or check alsmixer first and disable automute
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<BluesKaj> sui or both
<toams> damnit i changed compositing from xrender to opengl 3.1 and now my screen displays only rubbish
<toams> how to change it back via config file or something? i'm logged in remotly
<sui> BluesKaj: snd_hda_intel was loaded before and i hopefully disabled auto-mute with "amixer -c 0 sset "Auto-Mute Mode" Disabled" but still no luck
<BluesKaj> sui, i just open alsamixer and disable automute, to be sure
<sui> BluesKaj: checked that. it's disabled. channels are unmuted when theres a green "OO" below signal bars, right?
<BluesKaj> sui, right
<BluesKaj> other users will disagree, but with intel audio , one doesn't really need pulseaudio unless you plan on several simultaneos sound sources. Intel audio drivers are written to run perfectly fine directly with alsa
<sui> BluesKaj: that does not change anything. and i still can use a dummy device in systemsettings/ multimedia
<BluesKaj> that's the kind of audio setup i use
<sui> yesterday i had luck after installing kmix, but after a reboot i lost my sound device again
<sui> i cannot chose any soundcard in the other tab
<BluesKaj> if you want pure alsa then purge pulseaudio, but that's your call...otherwise it will take no end of fiddling around to pulseaudio setup properly
<BluesKaj> to set up pulseaudio that is'
<sui> BluesKaj: it depends how many problems i still have. for now i just rebooted and the problems went away
<BluesKaj> sui, so you have sound ?
<sui> yes
<BluesKaj> ok good
<sui> perhaps it was alsas auto-mute. how can i disable that permanently?
<BluesKaj> open alsamixer in the terminal, then escape, then, sudo alsactl store
<BluesKaj> if automute is already disabled
<arnaudoff> hi guys, want to ask you something
<arnaudoff> hope someone can help me
<sui> BluesKaj: done, will check that
<sui> glad it's no kde problem ;)
<BluesKaj> arnaudoff, ask your question first. if we can help we will
<arnaudoff> i have dual boot on my laptop using win10 and linux. i have no experience in using linux. i have problem with my headphones. they're working perfectly in win10 but here there's no sound. i've tried listening to a song in youtube and making a skype call. found a solution for ubuntu at their forum, even though the man who asked for it had similar laptop to mine. the guy who answered him had wrote this: alsactl restore
<arnaudoff> but this command didnt helped me so i dont know what to do. thank you in advance.
<arnaudoff> @BluesKaj, do you have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> arnaudoff, open a terminal and run this, cat /proc/asound/modules
<BluesKaj> paste the output here , there will probly just be 2 lines or so
<arnaudoff>  0 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> arnaudoff, open a terminal and type. alasmixer , use the right arrow key to navigate to the automute ctl, use the down arrow key to disable automute
<BluesKaj> also turn up the master volume and the pcm volume to the max and make sure there are no MM in the ctls
<arnaudoff> BluesKaj: i did what you told me but it doesnt work :(
<arnaudoff> master / headphone / pcm - 100% auto-mute - off
<fu> hi
<soee> hiho
<fu_> re
<fu_> I dunno if you saw my last 2 comments
<fu_> (my internet connection is _very_ unstable :()
<fu_> I just installed the 15.08 apps, with the shiny "new" plasma. Now, when I configure the panel to "Windows Can Go Below", I cannot access the panel when a window is maximized
<fu_> is there a way to fix that, ie. being able to access the panels again, by using the mouse on the screen border?
<soee> nope
<BluesKaj> arnaudoff, system settings>multimedia>music, the device preference tab pass the cursor over each entry in the list to find the "Card 0" in the popup dialog, choose that and move it to the the top, then click the test button.
<soee> fu_: works fine here for me, apps go under panel and i interact with panel normally
<fu_> which version do you use, Kubuntu 15.10 ?
<soee> fu_: 16.04
<fu_> is it stable enough?
<fu_> :)
<soee> for me yes ;D
<soee> but you should stay on 15.10 on production machines
<fu_> also, is it normal that (folder) icons in dolphin are only black and white when using the detailled view ?
<soee> fu_: show screenshot please
<soee> black/white icons are used for small size icons
<fu_> I just checked, is when the icon size is below 32px. This is anoying (and ugly imho)
<soee> inf you increase their size, they should get changed to colored
<fu_> so, no way to get back some color for small sized icons ?
<soee> nope, if you want to sue breeze iconset
<fu_> I will, it's outrageous !
<fu_> well, back to oxygen, the breeze test was short :)
<soee> :D
<fu_> well, not being able to access the panels is a bummer
<sui> BluesKaj: fyi: if i reboot i don't have sound devices in kde i have to relogin one or two times and then suddenly it works.
<soee> it should work fine
<fu_> it should yes
<xpsu> Does Kubuntu have the same 'spyware' that Ubuntu has?
<Cruzhm> So has anyone installed kubuntu on a macbook pro?
<BluesKaj> sui, opena terminal, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then reboot
<soee> xpsu: no
<acher88> xpsu: kubuntu doesnt have any equivalent of those features
<xpsu> soee acher88: Thanks for the data! I am happy to be here as a new Kubuntu user.
<BluesKaj> xpsu, no unity desktop bloatware here either
<sui> BluesKaj: i'll give it a try, but what should modprobe fix in this case? the module was loaded
<BluesKaj> sui, sometimes the module is not loaded after an upgrade and one needs to run that command .. it's a small but annoying bug
<sui> BluesKaj: did a modprobe and rebooted butthe problem remains
<sui> after the first login i just have the dummy device
<BluesKaj> sui, open alsamixer , F6 ,choose the HDA or (card 0), then esc key then sudo alsactl store
<xpsu> Hey I just installed Kubuntu and updated my Video Driver. I had really tiny fonts but I fixed it with 'Fonts - Force fonts DPI' but the loggon window is still tiny fonts. Anyone know how to fix that?
<xpsu> Sorry if someone already anwsered something funny happened to me during the netsplit.
<BluesKaj> xpsu, increase the font size globally in system settings>Fonts>adjust all Fonts and apply
<wxl> um
<wxl> how do i save a panel? XD
<em> Im looking for some advice about Kubuntu --- I just got Kubuntu 15.10 and I notice that when I let the laptop go into suspend, with the lid shut, I come back and open the lid, login, and I find that there are widgets that have been added to the desktop and panel.. random widges and lots of them.
<em> what's going on there and how I do prevent that?
<ndavis> All: Just installed osTicket and the new version has a MySQL DROP ALL statement that wiped out all 500 of my existing DBs.  Are these still in MySQL history and can I recover without running a massive backup scenario?  Usually takes about 4+ hours from full backup!
<ndavis> All: 2nd Q!  Have MySQL DB instances not in the default directory, pull from other sources.  How do I connect to these and extract their data?
<xpsu> Hey, I am having trouble adjusting the dpi of the login screen. I found several forums on how to fix it but none see applicable to Kubuntu. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-67376.html
<em> i have a much easier question. I just want to know how to manage widgets on kubuntu 15.10  both putting them places, the desktop, the panel, the meaning of locking and unlocking, removing them etc.
<em> also why is there a desktop thingy at the top and also on the pannel
<em> and to lock both in both places
<em> maybe this is easy if you always used kubuntu but i have to say this is not intuitive!
#kubuntu 2016-01-21
<cruzhm> Is there anyone that can help me setup my Macbook wireless driver in 15.10
<cruzhm> I can get it to work when I am trying the software, but after I install it, it no longer works
<cosec_> Guys
<cosec_> I switched to flgrx drivers
<cosec_> And now it gui won't start
<cosec_> What do I do?
<cosec_> Hello?
<cosec_> Anyone ?
<mparillo> My guess is that nobody online now knows the answer. You could try again tomorrow, European time.
<mparillo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<cosec_> Okay. Patience.
<AciD`> hey
<ejay> Hi all. Is there any way to enable/disable plasma compositor via terminal?
<AciD`> is it possible to install kde 15.12.1 in kubuntu 15.10 ?
<em> anyone here?
<ussher_> many.
<em> ussher_: cool, just a bit quiet.
<em> ussher_: what do you know about kubuntu widgets?
<ussher_> not much, I know how to add them to my main tool bar.
<em> ussher_: it isn't very intuitive.
<cosec_> Anyone running dota 2 in kubuntu with amd gpu?
<valorie> !info dota
<ubottu> Package dota does not exist in wily
<tempman> Hello, kubuntu 16.10 with KDE backports updates to KDE5.5 and wants to remove some muon packages: muon-common, muon-discover, muon-notifier as well as two wallet packages: pam-kwallet4 and pam-kwallet5. Is it ok to let them go?
<tempman> Kubuntu 16.10 certainly was a typo: 15.10
<denza242> we need fewer lurkers in here...
<soee> good morning
<hateball> denza242: It's not a social channel, I am sure if someone knows the answer to questions asked they will respond
<denza242> hateball: that's the thing, there's a lot of simple questions that go unanswered
<hateball> denza242: Everyone here a volunteer, if people do not have the patience to wait for answers from them then I don't really know
<denza242> I have a question about notifications. How do I make them stay?
<denza242> For example, when I download a file in rekonq, it'll have the file transfer notification. But once it's downloaded, the notification vanishes
<Walex> denza242: they stay until you explicirlt dismiss them. What you are talkign about is probably the pop-up that tells you that there is a notification
<Marchois> What about the next kubuntu? Will we get 16.04?
<valorie> Marchois: I'm running it now on my test computer
<valorie> it's running well
<lordievader> 16.04 runs well here too \o/
<acher88> ^^^ the same
<Marchois> does il really mean that we will have a new release on coming april?
<hateball> Marchois: Yes. It's available to test right now if you are feeling adventurous
<lordievader> Marchois: The devs are working hard to get it released by then :)
<mparillo> hateball: I have been running 16.04 since about November, but I have heard there is a Ubiquity bug so a fresh install crashes. Have you tried lately.
<Marchois> thanks !
<mparillo> crashes on installation that is.
<lordievader> I heared that too.
<lordievader> Alternative is ofcourse going the netinstall iso route.
<hateball> mparillo: No, but I rarely (never) do a fresh install so
<mparillo> So, Marchois, I would try installing to a VM or separate partition first.
<mparillo> Hmm, I was planning to do that for Alpha 1.
<dufferz> Hey guys, i've just installed kubuntu 15.10
<dufferz> whenever i boot my machine for the first time, my MTS MBlaze connection works just fine
<dufferz> but if it ever gets disconnected (if the device gets removed etc.)
<dufferz> then when i re-connect it, it stops working
<dufferz> it starts working again after i reboot the machine.
<dufferz> any clue as to why this maybe happening?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dougl> morning
<ejay> Hi all. Can I toggle plasma5 compositor on/off via console?
<acher88> any help? https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=127617
<BluesKaj> acher88,  quite a few system settings don't work yet on plasma 5 ... guess we just have to be patient
<farhaddddd> hey
<soee_> hiho farhaddddd
<farhaddddd> i have a problem in kubuntu 14.4
<farhaddddd> problem with tor,
<ofe> hola buenas
<ofe> no habla nadie??
<BluesKaj> no habla espanol
<BluesKaj> !es | ofe
<ubottu> ofe: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ofe> thank
<BluesKaj> de nada
<ofe> de nada es español jjejee
<BluesKaj> :-)
<ofe> de que va este chat?
<ofe> es la primera vez que entro
<BluesKaj> que chat ?
<ofe> esto es un chat
<BluesKaj> ofe, /j  #ubuntu-es
<ofe> no entiendo nada
<ofe> bueno feliz tarde
<BluesKaj> ofe, En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intr
<BluesKaj> this is an English chat only...comprende'?
<ofe> yes
<ofe> pues tu bien que entiendes el español notas
<BluesKaj> kubuntu linux chat
<BluesKaj> in the server box, list espanol
<ofe> list español
<ofe> no sale
<ofe> list spanish
<ofe> no
<ofe> sorry
<samueke> ciao a tutti
<samueke> scusate ma un po' di tempo fa era diverso koversation se ci siete potete dirmi kome funziona? Grazie
<marco-parillo> Ciao. !IT
<marco-parillo> hmm.
<marco-parillo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<samueke> grazie
<marco-parillo> prego
<Cassandre> Hello, i've just installed Kubuntu on an extern disc usb, and i can't boot on it... My computer works on UEFI, and Bios Secure is off. Live USB is bootable without problem, but the usb with kubuntu installed... What can i do ? :)
<soee_> is it set as first boot device ?
<Cassandre> In the bios order you meen ?
<Cassandre> Yes, and i can choose with what device i boot, in a list, but i can only boot on Windows (my intern disc) and on my live USB... There is nothing else
<soee_> and widnows always boots ?
<Cassandre> yes
<Cassandre> i didn't try to boot on windows without my extern disc... maybe there is a problem but i don't think so
<Cassandre> I thought that i just had to install Kubuntu with live USB on my extern disc and it will work... But it seems that we need to do some special manip to boot ?
<Khaotic> anyone else have trouble with things not minimizing to systray?
<ejay> Let me guess. I'm the only one that think that upgrading to 5.5.3 makes my system work like shit?
<goddard> anyone know if a ppa exists for newest versions of Qt?
<goddard> im on 14.04
<arnaudoff> hi guys
<arnaudoff> has anybody use fluxgui?
<bprompt_> hmmm w0t?   not I for sure, don't even know what that is, but sounds like a "flux" wm component anyway
<arnaudoff> https://justgetflux.com/
<bprompt_> so.. hmmm ok... I know I don't =)
<arnaudoff> i used this software under win10 and it helped my eyes at night
<bprompt_> "helped my eyes at night"?
<arnaudoff> there's no pain
<arnaudoff> when i was using the program
<arnaudoff> so under linux i've installed it this way - https://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<arnaudoff> and when i've tried to run it, the program appears in the taskbar, and then it disappeared
<arnaudoff> i've tried to write "fluxgui" @ terminal but there's a message that said "already running"
<arnaudoff> so i dont know how to run it properly :(
<bprompt_> hmmm can't even load that url btw
<arnaudoff> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kilian/f.lux
<arnaudoff> sudo apt-get update
<arnaudoff> sudo apt-get install fluxgui
<arnaudoff> this is it
<bprompt_> hmm
<bprompt_> I see, hmmm what it does, well, I don't need it myself, I simply adjust the screen contrast :)
<bprompt_> sorta like what Android uses so-called "smart screen"
<arnaudoff> :/
<bprompt_> arnaudoff:    well, if it's loaded and running.. what's the issue? :)
<arnaudoff> it couldnt be open
<arnaudoff> i double click the icon
<arnaudoff> flux appears in the taskbar and then disappears
<bprompt_> well
<arnaudoff> i've just found this - https://github.com/Kilian/f.lux-indicator-applet/issues/33
<bprompt_> arnaudoff:    I'd assume you're running kubuntu, and I've noticed some app providers include an applet, but only for a distribution, judging for the picture, I'd think that UI applet is for Unity, as opposed to some other desktop manager or WM
<goddard> anyone know if a ppa exists for newest versions of Qt?
<goddard> im on 14.04
<goddard> ive looked every where
<bprompt_> hmm
<bprompt_> I"d think not, unless you compile it yourself
<christian_> ciao
<mparillo> I believe that as Ubuntu is using Qt more and more (including in the phone), Kubuntu / KDE is no longer the only user of Qt, so upgrades need to be more coordinated (slower).
<Sabbath>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Sabbath rnrjmrqwzigp
#kubuntu 2016-01-22
<em> Im experiencing the most bizzare behaviour on a fresh install of Kubuntu 15.10: When the laptop suspends while the lid is down... when I open the lid and restart the computer I discover that (many) *rando* widgets have been added to the desktop and panel. What widgets were there are also often shuffled around. Many random windows of random apps are opened up. Here is a screenshot of what I see (and this is not the worst I have seen it by far) http://i.imgur.com/
<em> see on the pannel how 3 copies of a dolphin widget were added to the left hand side. I didn't put those there. Those were just added seemingly randomly by the computer itself while the lid was down.
<em> This is the most bizare thing and I am not even sure how to google for this strange problem to look for answers. Why is it happening, what can be done? No one has any answers. It is a total mystery.
<genii> em: BTW that imgur URL is incomplete
<em> http://i.imgur.com/RCHxldP.jpg
<em> that works right? ^
<valorie> em: I'm seeing three instances of kate and three of zanshin upon restart
<valorie> I'm going to assume that we have something in common
<valorie> however, em: check to see that your desktop widgets are locked
<valorie> that should prevent any movement
<valorie> from the "hamburger" menu
<valorie> there is one on the panel, and one on your desktop
<valorie> I don't suspend, so I don't think it has anything to do with that
<solvarr> Hey all
<solvarr> I can't start a new session without logging out of the current session
<solvarr> Is there a way to find out where the problem lies?
<valorie> em: asking in #plasma right now
<kotogo> anybody know how to install bluedevil KDE
<valorie> !info bluedevil
<ubottu> bluedevil (source: bluedevil): KDE Bluetooth stack. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 319 kB, installed size 1910 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<valorie> woah, wait one minute!
<valorie> literally
<valorie> em: looks like it is fixed in future versions
<valorie> for now, turn off "restore session" option
<em> valorie: oh good, thanks for this insight. You're great. So you have seen this problem also?
<em> valorie: yeah i don't know if suspending has anything to do with it. I don't actually *want* to suspend and I *thought* had disabled that. But sometimes the laptop seems to go to sleep despite my intentions.
<em> anyhow im not sure that suspending has anything to do with it only that ive only come back to see random widgets randomly moved around and random windows opened after I resume usin the computer after ive had the lid down and i come back to it
<valorie> as I said, do you have your widgets locked?
<valorie> I never see that
<valorie> otoh, I have no widgets on my desktop
<valorie> only on the panel, which I keep locked
<em> im not too sure about widgets or how they work. I'll check.
<valorie> it is a session-management problem which can be fixed by unchecking the "restore session" option
<valorie> workaround, but there ya go
<em> okay thanks
<valorie> em: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358344
<ubottu> KDE bug 358344 in general "Whenever I restart, there are 3 copies of Kate (empty) and 3 copies of Zanshin on my desktop" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> comment if you like
<em> when kubuntu is working it is really the best distro for all but the most novice user I think.
<rats> TEST
<solvarr> Dolphin crashes everytime I click on configure Dolphin
<solvarr> Should I report this bug?
<anabain> I've just plugged two hdds on my box to be mounted at /media dir; /etc/fstab for them is  ext4  defaults   0 2 . The /media subdirs for the hdds show 755 permissions. The problem: I cannot write to them as user. What's going on?
<valorie> anabain: probably better asked in #ubuntu where there are more people
<ceibal> Hola
<cosec_> hellp
<cosec_> my opengl version is 2.1
<cosec_> i need it to be 3.1 atleast
<cosec_> to play dota 2
<cosec_> anyone know the solution ?
<uberdub> can some one tell me why in the world kwallet has decided to set a password for itself, and not tell me?
<uberdub> a kwallet password was never set up
<uberdub> I just removed kwallet crap
<uberdub> thanks for the help.....
<Dworf> why kubuntu loads so much slower than ubuntu?
<Dworf> ubuntu starts like 10sec, kubuntu like 30sec
<Dworf> same ssd
<lordievader> Dworf: 15.10? Ifso, is there  a difference in the output of 'sudo systemd-analyze blame'?
<Dworf> yup 15.10, need to check when i get home. Just wondered is that supposed to be so slow or is it some bug
<Dworf> going to reinstall ubuntu if kubuntu wont get faster..
<mparillo> When 15.10 first came out there was a bug in bluetooth (IIRC), that slowed booting, but that was fixed within days.
<Dworf> okay, well i installed those 2 weeks ago so.. should be fixed.
<lordievader> systemd-analyze shows you what service is taking long to start.
<Dworf> okay thanks
<jsk> i have problem with muon , it give error if i try to install anything
<jsk> can anyone help me out
<Smurphy> You have to provide more details.
<Smurphy> What error does it give you ?
<jsk> it autmatically close the moun program
<Smurphy> Is there an error message at all ?
<Smurphy> If not, check the file: .xsession-errors
<jsk> and the program is crashed a small icon appear in right bottom cornor
<hateball> jsk: Is the system otherwise fully updated? If not you might want to run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal
<hateball> Reboot if needed, try Muon again
<jsk> i try it but could not resolve it
<hateball> jsk: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<General_Martok> hi guys, can you tell me a good alternative for the editor in windows for Kubuntu?
<Smurphy> then check out the .xsession-errors file... open konsole, and type: less .xsession-errors
<jsk> 15.10
<jsk> i am using it first time
<hateball> General_Martok: The editor for what?
<Smurphy> General_Martok: in windows ?
<General_Martok> nope for Kubuntu. I use it for text to delete textstyle and easy editing
<Smurphy> kate
<General_Martok> thx!
<jsk> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave
<jsk> less .xsession-errors
<Smurphy> jsk: Go to the end: <Shift>-g
<Smurphy> Look for entries that are in relation with muon somehow
<jsk> kdeinit5: preparing to launch '/usr/bin/muon-discover' QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 47783, resource id: 23068673, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0
<jsk> smurphy i find this line relating to moun
<Maxiride> guys it's normal that the konversation settings window is higher that my screen and I can't resize it?
<Maxiride> I literally can't click the apply button xD
<Maxiride> *than my screen
<soee> maybe its a sign to buy bigger screen :D
<soee> Maxiride: never had such issue tbh.
<Maxiride> soee: lol, I think it's quite a challange change only the screen on a laptop ahah
<soee> :D
<Maxiride> anyway I'll try to report it, should it go to kde bugs or directly to the konversation support?
<Maxiride> already reported i see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350608
<ubottu> KDE bug 350608 in general "settings window too high" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<OerHeks> in gnome i can hold ALT and drag with  left-mouse ..
<Maxiride> OerHeks:  yeah me too, but the top border of the window won't go "outside" of the visible area, solo I still can't reach the bottom buttons.
<OerHeks> resize the window then?
<Maxiride> can't.. I can resize it to increase it's width\height, but I can reduce the height till a certain limit which is however more than my screen height
<vylu> Maxiride: It should be possible to move windows with Alt + Left mouse button. What do you mean "it won't go outside of the visible area"?
<Maxiride> vylu: uh damn, I was moving it by clicking an empty area in the window. If done this way the settings window just stop moving upside when the top margin of the window reach the top margin of the screen.
<Maxiride> Doing alt + click instead let me move it freely and I can move it "outside" of the screen
<Maxiride> by visibile area I was referring to the actual physical margins of the screen btw
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mparillo> When I opened this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347476
<ubottu> KDE bug 347476 in general "The Configure Konversation Window is too large for my netbook" [Minor,Resolved: duplicate]
<mparillo> It was marked as a duplicate of https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192514
<ubottu> KDE bug 192514 in general "Configuration dialog not KDE 4 HIG-compliant" [Normal,Confirmed]
<mparillo> Reported in 2009
<vylu> Good is that in next 5 years we will probably have bigger resolutions even on netbooks. :)
<tdkhoa> hi
<soee> hiho tdkhoa
<tdkhoa> i just install kubuntu 15.10
<tdkhoa> my display is 1680x1050 15.4 inches
<tdkhoa> how i scale display to 1.3
<tdkhoa> \join
<soee> tdkhoa: 1.3 ?
<oquidave> Hi, just installed pidgin as a client to ejabberd IM server. The chats are working fine. but when I try to send a file to a buddy on my list, I never works. It says  "waiting for transfter to begin"
<sithlord48> i have not used pigin in a long time but i don't seam to ever remember file transfer working
<oquidave> sithlord48: when was the last time you used it? If it's a client problme, does that mean I could be lucky with another IM client
<oquidave> sithlord48: the IM client that comes with Kubuntu simply crashes when I try to add an account. It never works
<sithlord48> oquidave:  not sure i just upload shit to my server and give links if i need to send a file
<sithlord48> telepathy might have had a fix for that .. im on trusty its working fine here
<Maxiride> I'm not very familiar with the KSystemLog app. I've just had a crash on the whole machine, CPU went 100% (as I saw from the system tray widget), and the HDD I/O led on the laptop started blinking no stop, almost always on. Mouse didn't respond, pressing BLOCK NUM key also won't change the physical led on\off. I waited a minute and then forced a shutdown by holding down the power button on the laptop.
<Maxiride> As said I just wrote down the time it occured, but KSystemLog doesn't have any red line..
<Maxiride> also I just noticed that the timestamps in syslog are 1h+ than my real time.. :\
<Maxiride> even more weird is that one of the latest entries is marked at 17:18 when it's 16:57 for me.
<Smurphy> UTC ?
<Maxiride> should be -1 than me then. I'm in a UTC +1 timezone
<Smurphy> Timezone configuration correctr ?
<lotek0816>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER lotek0816 uusvykasjjdf
<genii> lotek0816: You might want to change your password now
<sharanag> i've recently installed kubuntu 15.10
<sharanag> but can't play any song in amarok
<sharanag> vlc otoh is working fine
<sharanag> do i need gstreamer plugins first?
<cosec_> guys
<cosec_> how do i install wine
<cosec_> in kubuntu
<cosec_> ?
<cosec_> found this https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<cosec_> any insights ?
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> cosec_, it's in your package manager
<cosec_> BluesKaj: i can;t find wine in software manager
<BluesKaj> cosec_, open a terminal sudo apt-ger install wine
<cosec_> okies
<cosec_> that was too simple
<cosec_> :/
<sharanag> BluesKaj: any help for my problem?
<cosec_> ty ty
<cosec_> working its magic now
<sharanag> amarok doesn't play anything!
<cosec_> waahaha
<cosec_> )
<BluesKaj> see you even corrected my typo :-)
<BluesKaj> cosec_,^
<cosec_> BluesKaj: ty mate
<BluesKaj> np enjoy
<cosec_> wine working fine
<cosec_> now how to do i create a launcher
<cosec_> i seem to get no option for creating  a launcher when i right click on desktop
<cosec_> :(
<BluesKaj> cosec_, click the 3 line stack on the far right of the panel , type launcher in the search
<BluesKaj> click add widgets after the 3 dash stack
<cosec_> now
<cosec_> ?
<cosec_> i don't see "Launcher
<cosec_> "
<BluesKaj> type launcher in the search
<cosec_> done
<cosec_> w8 w8
<cosec_> looking at this part
<cosec_> To start/run Windows programs using Wine
<cosec_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> look for wine in the Kmenu , probly applicqations>system
<cosec_> BluesKaj: ty m8
<cosec_> another easy solution
<cosec_> need to sleep
<cosec_> its 12:16 am here
<goddard> the camera application isn't working properly
<goddard> it works fine with luvcview
<ejay> Did anyone managed to run in wayland on kubuntu 15.10?
<soee> didn't tried
<ejay> You can try via sddm (you can choose palsma wayland from startup options). In my case this do nothing. When trying to run plasma wayland via console it ends up with an dbus error.
<ejay> After googling it looks like it's something with Qt.
<goddard> anyone know if a ppa exists for newest versions of Qt?
<goddard> im on 14.04
<Maxiride> is there a way to disable compiz in kubuntu whitout disabling each feature one by one in the system settings?
<welovfree> hello
<welovfree> the screen is frozen at the background image, I'm running Kubuntu for the 1st time in vmware trying to install it, what's the problem?
<soee> welovfree: might be some problem in virt machine configuration
<soee> liek enabled unsupported option
<welovfree> how?
<welovfree> soee,
<soee> what virtul machine are you using ?
<welovfree> soee, I'm using vmware
<acher88> just tried wily in vmware 12 and does indeed seem to get to the stage where ubiquity should appear
<acher88> instead there is just the plasma default wallpaper and nothing else
<welovfree> acher88, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 15.04 using vmware but when starting the vm to install Kubuntu the screen stuck on the background is image.
<acher88> 2 secs
<welovfree> I'm now downloading virtualBox to test it
<acher88> I know it works in virtualbox
<acher88> may have to make sure 3D acceleration is not enabled though
<welovfree> in vmware?
<welovfree> I'm using vmware 12
<acher88> no. in virtualbox
<welovfree_> how?
<acher88> In the display setting for the VM, make sure that 'enable 3D acceleration" is not ticked
<acher88> like here http://i.imgur.com/ec8GEH4.png
<welovfree_> acher88, thank you it's now working on virtualbox :) I'm installing it right now
<acher88> If you want full screen and/or things like shared clipboard and mouse integration to work, you will need to install the 'guest additions'
<acher88> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp46730490379936
<switch_> hey
<welovfree_> acher88, ok
<goddard> anyone know if a ppa exists for newest versions of Qt?
<goddard> im on 14.04
<smart> Hi there
<smart> does anyone know how to add Trash icon to the desktop? I added one but it's not changing the icon if full or empty
<acher88> welovfree: tried it on vmware 12 and got to the installer if I went the 'custom' option rather than 'typical'
<acher88> goddard: to do what with exactly?
<goddard> acher88: to use the new version of qt libraries
<acher88> yes, but for what? you can get qt latest from it's own website if you want to compile/develop against it
<smart> does anyone know how to add Trash icon to the desktop? I added one but it's not changing the icon if full or empty
<acher88> installing native systems packages from ppa etc on 14.04 may break things the need the older versions
<acher88> smart: right click desktop > add widgets > wastebin
<acher88> just tried that in wily with plasma 5.5 backports ppa, and wastebin tells me when it has items in it.
<smart> acher88: thanks a bunch
<smart> I'll change my nick to stupid :)
<goddard> acher88: yeah i need the newer features
<Finetundra> Can anyone here help me with ndiswrapper
<Finetundra> ?
<genii> Finetundra: Why do you believe you require ndiswrapper?
<Finetundra> genii: because I haven't found a linux driver for my wireless card and any ways that have a chance of working require internet which I have no way of getting currently
<Finetundra> well internet for the machine I need the driver on
<acher88> goddard: if you need a version newer than the qt4/qt5 available in 14.04 then either upgrade to a newer k/ubuntu version that has it
<acher88> or if just needed to develop/comila against it can be got standalone from http://www.qt.io/download/
<acher88> *compile against
<genii> Finetundra: to set up ndiswrapper would also require internet access on that machine, so this makes little sense
<genii> Finetundra: What card is it, and what does lspci or lsusb say about it?
<acher88> been a long long while since I've needed ndiswrapper for wireless on any machine
<genii> acher88: Yes, exactly. Either it actually does work or there's probably somne other issue
<Finetundra> genii: I planned to use the tarball. the card is a netgear Wnda3100v2
<genii> Don't start messing around with tarballs
<acher88> so somewhat similar to - http://askubuntu.com/questions/568056/usb-wireless-netgear-adapter
<Finetundra> genii: I don't have much of a choice
<Finetundra> acher88: won't help as there is no way to connect this machine to internet
<acher88> fine. I don't see any problem with getting the packages/driver onto your machine in other ways, as long as it works for you
<genii> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<acher88> cab't download on another machine and put on usb?
<acher88> using such as script ^^
<Finetundra> I'm not sure what you mean acher88
<genii> Finetundra: What operating system is the machine you accessing the internet with right now using?
<Finetundra> ubuntu
<genii> Then use the way ubottu describes
<Finetundra> genii: which machine should I be using synaptic on?
<josef_> hello can someone see my text?
<Finetundra> josef_: yes
<genii> Finetundra: Since the one which is not connected to the internet cannot obviously get a package list from which to make an install script, the one which is connected. Hopefully they both use same version of *buntu
<Finetundra> genii: so now that I have that script, what do I do with it?
<genii> Finetundra: You run the script, which dowloads the files on the computer you are using. Then put them from that computer on something like a USB stick. Plug it into the other machine. Access the files it downloaded on that machine and install them.
<valorie> wow, that script would have been useful to me a couple of times
<genii> Heh :)
<valorie> like the time I removed network manager before downloading and installing an alternative
<valorie> pebkac
<genii> You can also use --print-uris feature of apt to a file, but then you have to parse it a bit to get straight urls
<Finetundra> And as a second issue, can someone help me with installing the drivers for a asus PCE-N53 wireless card?
<valorie> Finetundra: is driver-manager not working for you?
<Finetundra> huh?
<valorie> just type driver-manager into krunner (alt+space or alt+f2)
<Finetundra> How would that help though?
<valorie> it will download and install the best choices of drivers
<valorie> if you have the card installed already
<Finetundra> valorie: the system has no internet connection
<Finetundra> this is a major part of the issue
<valorie> ah, got it
<genii> So this machine with the netgear not working, if it has a connector to plug a network cable, I would recommend using it to temporarily get it online by hooking it directly to your router
#kubuntu 2016-01-23
<Chronotoss> What's up guys and gals, anyone paying attention to chat?
<valorie> well, it's not a chat chan
<valorie> it's for help
<valorie> we have #kubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Chronotoss> I know, I just like to make sure people are listening before I ask for help valorie  ^^  ... but I just started to have a problem with Kmail and deleting and moving mail with my gmail account. I've already tried deleting everything and starting over. It was working till about a week ago. Was hoping someone might be able to point me to some reading or have an idea were i can track down what the problem is and fix it.
<valorie> I would ask in #kde-pim
<valorie> although it's rather late on a friday night for many of the devels
<valorie> other option is to look for recent bug reports about that
<valorie> or write to the list
<valorie> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-pim
<valorie> sorry, I've been unable to use kmail for some years
<Chronotoss> Ohh? is there something wrong with Kmail?
<valorie> on my systems, yes
<valorie> many are using it happily
<valorie> I know the devels and they are top-notch
<genii> I stopped using it during kmail->kmail2 transition period
<valorie> businesses use it so it gets good support
<valorie> Chronotoss: best practice in an IRC help channel is to just go ahead and ask your question
<valorie> many people have certain names/terms flagged
<Chronotoss> So I guess in the mean time back to thunderbird.  Alright valorie, I'm still learning the ins-and-outs of IRC. Thanks for the advice! I'm always trying to learn ^^
<valorie> it's worthwhile to talk to the devels, Chronotoss
<valorie> before giving up
<valorie> I gave up because of crashes, and haven't had time to try it again
<Chronotoss> I never give up. Not till there are no options. I'll defiantly ask them and wait for a response!
<valorie> great!
<Chronotoss> Would it be correct to submit this as a bug or under discussion?
<pasjrwoctx> Hello is anyone here?
<mda_> yeah
<pasjrwoctx> I have a problem, I can no longer access cameras or hard drives via usb as my own user.  I can only do it as root.  How do I fix it?
<em> is it possible to be using kubuntu 16.04 now?
<OerHeks> em as Alfa-1 test, sure http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20160121/
<BluesKaj> evening folks
<em> OerHeks: i really like the promise in kububntu 15.10 (fresh installed on my laptop ) and maybe it is just my bad laptop ut thereare a lotof bugs andalost unuale..
<em> bbut if i ignore the bugs then i can see the potential is awesome
<em> i just wish it could be less bugged.
<em> like my kind of fubs are more than just announace... its doing stuff like suspending on me without warning.. even though i set power settings to never suspend.
<em> and then some times when i restart itit has put randome widgetes all over the destop
<solvarr> So what's up with kubuntu and canonical now?
<solvarr> Is kubuntu still associated with Canonical?
<valorie> pfff
<em> why would solvar ask that ancient question and then just leave.
<em> honestly im pretty sure the only reason why Kubuntu has promise and potential is because it isn't run by Canonical.
<fossist> hey, i am having an issue while installing guest additions . i get this message https://paste.kde.org/pvw4g10zk  . i can't get into full scree mode  as the auto resize guest display optiion is greyed out
<fossist> could anyone help me out with this issue ?
<soee> sorry i never used that, can't help here :)
<em> soee: hey do you use Kubuntu?
<soee> Isn't it obvious?We are Kubuntu support channel :)
<em> i don't like to be presumptuous : )
<em> soee: do you use 15.10 ?
<soee> nope, i'm on 16.04
<em> i might actuall switch to that
<em> maybe it will work better on this cheap laptop
<em> i have a low end toshiba satellite
<em> im not sure why it keeps suspending/sleeping even though i never want it to
<em> i lissten to music at night.. fall asleep myself.. wake up and my laptop is suspended.
<soee> hmm
<soee> in System Settings -> Power Management try do disable suspend options
<em> yes i will look again just to be sure
<em> yeah i have unhecked everything that says suspend
<em> even on low battery
<em> i do have it turning off the screen but that's it
<em> i bet it is a kernel thing.. does 16.04 have a newer kernel?
<soee> hmm than i don't know, still i doubt upgrading to 16.04 will change here anything
<em> soee: kubuntu loks nice and has great apps. I just wish it would work smoothly.
<em> if it could just work smoothly as intended it would be pretty much perfect.
<goddard> when i open a picture i downloaded in firefox it launches image viewer from unity's DE instead of the KDE image viewer
<goddard> how can i fix this issue?
<em> goddard: not sure this will work but try right clicking on it, "properties"  "file type options" and set the application to open it preference?
<soee> System Settings -> Applications -> File Associations
<soee> or as em suggests :)
<em> "application preference order"
<soee> and set Gwenview
<goddard> checked that no dice
<goddard> seems like firefox is reading something else
<goddard> even when clickong on the download arrow icon and then clicking on the folder icon opens nautilus instead of dolphin and the file associations and default programs is set properly when logged into a KDE plasma session
<goddard> its not set during compliation or some ubuntu specific patch is it?
<acher88> Firefox may be looking at the default setting for gtk apps
<acher88> In Nautilus you can try right click on the image > Properties
<acher88> should allow you to change the default "open with" gtk application file association
<acher88> ah. that is what em said a while back. does work here though as just tested and successfully switched to gwenview to open DL'd file from firefox
<goddard> acher88: yeah that helped with opening images
<goddard> acher88: might have to login to unity to change the default file manager though?
<acher88> may just be able to run 'unity-control-centre' in kde.
<acher88> though some options may be missing done that way
<vino> hi
<vino> I have upadted kubuntu yesterday
<vino> Vlc player seems problem
<vino> Cannot play video in full screen it displays 4:1
<acher88> That is a known bug in qt5.5
<acher88> kubuntu needs to either get qt5.6 in to the ppa/repos, or backport the fix
<acher88> can be worked around in vlc by switching to a skinned non qt interface
<acher88> or non gui display window
<Smurphy> I have issue with vlc alltogether. No movie. I hear the audio, but nothing else. Using plasma 5.5.3
<Smurphy> Anyone has that too ?
<acher88> I did. was something to do with vaapi and the default setting for hardware accelerated decoding perhaps?
<acher88> can't recall this second as was a week or 2 ago
<acher88> your problem could be different though...
<Smurphy> I had that too before plasms 5.5.3 ...
<Smurphy> now it came back
<acher88> vino: this is the qt bug https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-48321
<acher88> and on the vlc bugtracker: https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/15663
<acher88> there are some forum threads somewhere where people have worked around it
<Smurphy> vdpau_display vout display error: video mixer surface width capabilities query failure: VDP_STATUS_NO_IMPLEMENTATION
<Smurphy> That's the error I get.
<Smurphy> acher88: Thx.
<acher88> you have a nvidia card?
<Smurphy> No Indel HD4000
<Smurphy> Intel - running on a mac mini 7,2
<acher88> vdpau output isn't going to work then
<Smurphy> nope.
<acher88> accelerated decoding on intel is vaapi
<Smurphy> yes. But not working either.
<Smurphy> Use VA-API via DRM before, and it worked well, with accel etc.
<Smurphy> Not since Plasm 5.5.3 though. I'll dig around :)
<acher88> think I got it working on intel laptop with the vaapi x11 option?
<acher88> now i remember
<acher88> HD3000
<acher88> mostly I use smplayer though :)
<Smurphy> didn't try smplayer. Will check it out. Thx.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> yo
<Smurphy> Hmmm smplayer can't play back x265 encoded stuff. Missing the codexs :}
<Smurphy> Mut for x264 it's fine :)
<acher88> you can change the smplayer backend from mplayer to mpv which I think probably supports x265?
<acher88> at least on newer versions anyway
<lordievader> I think mpv depends on either ffmpeg or libav for its decoding.
<acher88> ffmpef compiled in in the one I'm using
<acher88> *ffmpeg
<acher88> yep. just tested smplayer with latest mpv on an x265 mp4, and seems ok
<acher88> smplayer from the default ubuntu repos may be tied to mplayer though
<lordievader> acher88: What ffmpeg plugins do you have installed?
<Smurphy> Lol smplayer brings no audio ";D
<Smurphy> ok. I don't have time to check it out today. I'll figure it out another day :D
<acher88> fair enough :)
<acher88> lordievader: I actually compiled mpv from source, which includes a full built in ffmpeg build
<lordievader> Ah, else Smurphy could see if he had those plugins installed too, oh well too bad.
<acher88> yes. if you are ever bored, lol https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv-build
<acher88> or don't mind trying 3rd party ppas https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/mpv-tests
<lordievader> acher88: My mpv is compiled too (I run Gentoo ;))
<Smurphy> lordievader: which plugins ?
<acher88> hah!
<Smurphy> Nah, not going to build stuff myself. I have given lots of my time in the past to the Linux/KDE community.
<lordievader> Smurphy: That is allways the trick with ffmpeg, I never know what is in what plugin collection.
<Smurphy> Now - I'm on retirement ;)
<lordievader> Hmm, looking at the google search results, it seems h265 needs to be compiled into ffmpeg, that it ain't a seperate plugin.
<acher88> I'll prob revert to provided packages once I upgrade this machine to xenial
<faria> hi  guys
<faria> i've just installaed kubuntu 14.04
<faria> i'd like to activate the nVidia drivers for the 3d acc
<faria> i have here in my control panel several version of the binary drivers
<faria> what should i use ?
<soee> faria: the one that supports your gpu, and is latest LTS
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xor_ax_ax> hi all
<six86> Hello. Since I got a huge update yesterday (I'm on 15.10 with backports) my sound is broken. I only have a dummy device for output, the rest is greyed out.
<lordievader> yofel: ^
<lordievader> six86: Yofel noticed that problem this morning too, not sure if he had come up with a fix yet...
<six86> yofel: lordievader: Just fixed it by "sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio" and "sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio"
<sgo11> hi, I am running lubuntu 14.04. I just installed kubuntu-desktop and did reboot. but nothing happens. how can I change everything to kde? kdm is not installed by the package kubuntu-desktop. should I install it manually? thanks.
<Maxiride_> sgo11: I don't remember exactly how to chaneg desktop enviroment. One thing for sure is that you need to remove the old one of course
<Maxiride_> *change
<Maxiride_> uh well If I'm not wrong you should be able to choose the desktop enviroment at the login prompt
<Maxiride_> don't you have any drop down menu?
<sgo11> Maxiride_, why do I need to remove the old one? I disagree. They should be able to co-exist. the drop-down menu is in lightdm because I am running lubuntu now. I don't think kubuntu is using lightdm by default.
<Maxiride_> yeah my fault, removing the previous one is not needed. Anyway as far as I know the de should be selected at login. Trying to read a couple of docs meanwhile.
<sgo11> Maxiride_, what does kubuntu use by default, kdm, lightdm, gdm etc??
<Maxiride_> ssdm is the name of the package for the login screen
<Maxiride_> sddm*
<acher88> 14.04 was lightdm if I recall
<acher88> only newer releases are sddm
<sgo11> yeah, there is no sddm package in 14.04.
<sgo11> acher88, if that is the case, how can I change everything to kubuntu instead? right now, my boot screen shows lubuntu logo.
<acher88> if you log out you should get to whatever login manager is currently running
<sgo11> acher88, i just want to change every look to kubuntu 14.04.
<acher88> kubuntu has it's own plymouth startup splash and own lightdm theme
<Maxiride_> a sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm should do the trick I suppose
<acher88> you would have to install those
<acher88> amd maybe configure them to be used if installing them doesn't auto-configure them as the default
<sgo11> Maxiride_, I don't have kdm installed. I can install it only if kubuntu 14.04 is using kdm, but acher88 said kubuntu 14.04 was using lightdm.
<acher88> kdm is separate, but yes it would at least be a more 'kde' look
<acher88> 'lightdm-kde-greeter' is the kde them for lightdm
<sgo11> acher88, Maxiride_ thank you both for the help. I will try both kdm and lightdm-kde-greeter (lightdm).
<acher88> lightdm can be fiddly switching greeters, and sometimes requires you to edit the lightdm config file to do so
<acher88> kdm will probably work out of the box, but will be kde themed rather than specifically kubuntu I think
<sgo11> acher88, got it. thanks. why don't kubuntu use kdm instead of sddm? is kdm slow?
<acher88> not that, but cant remember the exact reason now
<sgo11> acher88, no worries. thanks. :)
<em> i have one of the strangest issues.. my laptops keeps suspeding if i don't use it for long enough.. even though i have unchecked all suspends in power-manager.  Also when i wake up in the morning and lift the lid of the laptp there's ton of random windows that have been opened..like this morning it was a million copies of Chrome all opened...
<acher88> may just have been to match the other ubuntu 'flavours' so that you just had to change the greeter, not install a whole new display manager to switch
<sgo11> acher88, got it. cheers.
<em> has anyone even heard of such a strange issue?
<acher88> is there another power manager running somewhere in background? gnome or xfce4 power manager for example
<sgo11> thanks for all the help. I will reboot this machine to try new login manger. bye.
<Maxiride_> em are you sure to have disabled also "suspend when screen closed"?
<Maxiride_> maybe you just changed the standby timers
<em> Maxiride_: i dont think so but i'll check again. Im going to take some screen shots
<em> Maxiride: are you still there?
<em> nnnj/w 3
<Maxiride> em yep I'm back
<Maxiride> what's up?
<Maxiride> btw I don't know why but all the compiz effects are gone after a simple reboot. Theoptions however are checked and turned on in the system settings.
<MichaelTunnell> Maxiride: why are you using compiz on Kubuntu?
<Maxiride> MichaelTunnell: well actually I  thought the desktop effects already implemented in kubuntu were from compiz
<MichaelTunnell> Maxiride: nope, compiz is not used in KDE at all those are powered by KWin
<Maxiride> ah
<Maxiride> well lol
<Maxiride> good to know ahah
<Maxiride> my fault sorry
<MichaelTunnell> well now that's clear which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Maxiride> so KWin is not working anymore. I've tried to reboot again, no change.
<Maxiride> I'm with 15.10 ppa backports landing
<em> Maxiride: i was mentioning that my laptop suspends/sleeps (not sure the right word for that ) if i stop using it long enougheven though  i never want it to... here's y power settings in the first three pictures.. the last two pictures how this other wierd thing my laptop dowhich is that ofeten when i resume there is a ton of weird extra stuff randomly opened or added.. like widgets or windows opened .. http://imgur.com/a/YChcK
<MichaelTunnell> I seriously doubt KWin broke from just a reboot. Were updates applied or anything?
<em> Since valorie recommended turning off restore-session i have not had widgets randomly added to the desktop or pannel at least.
<em> but i still woke up to find like 100 copies of Chrome opened up for no reason.
<MichaelTunnell> brb
<Maxiride> well em that's really damn weird. Regarding the standby part of the issue I don't have anything more to suggest since you indeed disabled all the options.
<em> Yeah
<em> I wonder if its a kernel issue with this toshiba satellite
<em> do you think the newer kubuntu will have a different kernel?
<Maxiride> do you mean 16.04?
<em> yeah
<Maxiride> dunno
<em> i thought a toshiba satellite might run linux pretty well.
<Maxiride> I know this might be a dumb question, but do you already tried searching in internet similar issues?
<em> It's really a shame because if it would just work smoothly i think this kubuntu is the best distro ive seen in years.
<em> Maxiride: not on the standby thing
<Maxiride> Honestly speaking your issue is the first I hear in its kind, so don't misjudge the distro only on an isue that -no offense- at the state of the art seems to involve only your machine
<Maxiride> I'm even with the backports-landing ppa which is quite -not 100%- stable and I'm really fine
<em> Yeah its probaly something I did wrong.
<Maxiride> i'll try to google a bit too your issue
<em> i installed it with unetbootin but i didn't turn off efi i don't know if that's why
<Maxiride>  I don't know how it could relate to this issue, but generally speaking unetbootin often caused many other issue on the ubuntu-it channel.
<Maxiride> There they suggest to use directly the dd command
<Maxiride> em: have you checked in the power managment menu which % is set as critical for the batteyr?
<mimimoma> Guys, why it's not possible to do "extract here" in dolphin? I used to be able to do it
<soee> Dolphin was ported to KF5 so not all features are there yet.
<soee> probably in next version id shoudl change
<Maxiride> i'm with backports-landing and I have the menu back working
<mimimoma> ahh
<mimimoma> ok thanks soee
<Maxiride> I tried to enter tty1 and do killall kwin -> kwin no process found
<Maxiride> how that's possibile?
<dan> Maxiride: it's probably called kwin_x11
<Maxiride> dan: thanks you're right. Anyway killing kwin and restarting it didn't brought back the visual effects of the desktop
<Maxiride> D:
<em> Maxiride: i had not adjusted that part.. critical is set to 5 percent
<em> I just changed that to do nothing also.
<Maxiride> Solved my issue btw, had to kill plasmashell instead of kwin
<Maxiride> really odd that the issue persisted acroos reboots
<MichaelTunnell> good to know
<MichaelTunnell> indeed
<MichaelTunnell> I'm having bugs with latest update for backports as well
<MichaelTunnell> always gotta be something :)
<Maxiride> yeah solved this one, a new one already appeared xD
<Maxiride> videos inside VLC are not resizing with the window
<Maxiride> and even if entering fullscreenmode the video remains a little rectangle in the upper left corner
<Maxiride> damn
<Maxiride> plasmashell just said goodbye with a segmentation fault crash D:
<Maxiride> Ehm wanted to report it but the debug tracker prompted me to install additional debug symbols, after clicking install debug symbols a warning box appeats saying "impossibile to find the missing debug symbols package for this application"
<Maxiride> hence I'm unable to submit the bug report 'cause the information provided are not enough, please install the debug symbols.
<Maxiride> it's a loop.
<excognac> hi all, anybody here with good understanding of UEFI/legacy? I googled around extensively, could find a solution for the following: I installed kubuntu14.04 (UEFI mode) on the entire hdd of a laptop (shipped with freedos). Now, if I set uefi boot in the bios , it's checking media and can't find hdd. so I have to boot in legacy. then kubuntu runs, not flawless though. Any ideas?
<bprompt> hmm  excognac   dunno myself.. haven't run into that one
<excognac> bprompt: what might help: I can't see the cca. 500mb partition which supposed to be my efi partition. https://paste.kde.org/pxfcrdj37 is it possible it's installed in legacy mode then?
<bprompt> it's possible, yes
<excognac> bprompt: alright thanks. it will be anyway resintalled,  i always use separate / and /home
#kubuntu 2016-01-24
<goddard> i figured i would post this link as a poll is going on over which DE is best haha.. cast your vote - https://plus.google.com/107491344063922537689/posts/hx1dYH7FdEn
<MrNoob> Hi every body
<MrNoob> I need help )
<MrNoob> error: Invalid Magic Number )
<MrNoob> alloc magic number is broken at 0x52b9e1c0: 52ac2160
<MrNoob> trying to elevate to linux, it doesn't wanna play with me
<MrNoob> i even got it a nice laptop
<MrNoob> anyone
<denza242> does the FISH KIOslave support pubkey based authentication?
<denza242> also, can I use muon for package mangling on a remote machine?
<MrNoob> no help in here ?
<denza242> MrNoob: what's the problem?
<MrNoob> error: Invalid Magic Number )
<MrNoob> alloc magic number is broken at 0x52b9e1c0: 52ac2160
<MrNoob> can't boot kubuntu or ubuntu
<denza242> MrNoob: you seem to have this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/183601/cant-boot-no-grub-alloc-magic-is-broken
<MrNoob> it said - After you boot from the USB, the Boot Repair utility will pop up. Just click on the Recommended Repair button, and Boot-Repair will repair Grub for you.
<MrNoob> that's not there
<MrNoob> for ubuntu - alloc magic number is broken at 0x52b9e1c0: 52ac2160
<MrNoob> for kubuntu - for ubuntu - alloc magic number is broken at 0x6eb0a4e0: 6ea278c0
<MrNoob> for kubuntu - alloc magic number is broken at 0x6eb0a4e0: 6ea278c0
<MrNoob> bad usb ?
<valorie> ah, hello again MrNoob
<valorie> sorry I never researched the "magic number" error
<valorie> MrNoob -- any possibility of a bad memory chip, as denza242's link indicates?
<valorie> I'm still wondering if you ever verified the ISO, which involves working in the commandline
<MrNoob> valorie: you mean bad usb drive ?
<valorie> no, verifying the actual ISO that you downloaded
<valorie> that's step one
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MrNoob> i got kubuntu iso
<valorie> right, so verify that it was a good download
<valorie> in other words, complete and without error
<MrNoob> question am i supposed to create that image from iso on same comp as i plan to use that usb drive for booting on ?
<valorie> 1. download the ISO 2. verify the image 3. burn it to a DVD or USB drive 4. verify the burned image 5 boot the usb drive
<MrNoob> trying to check but it is confusing i'm trying to do what they say it doesn't work anything beyond open cmd
<valorie> open cmd ?
<valorie> are you downloading and verifying in Windows, or in linux?
<MrNoob> i don't have linux, that was supposed to be my first installation )
<valorie> ok
<dahlia> is the kde menu broken when running as a virtualbox guest?
<valorie> so you are following the Windows instructions
<valorie> what happens when you say 'cmd'?
<MrNoob> i open it but their commands don't yield anything or i'm way off
<MrNoob> valorie: wait
<MrNoob> Valorie: halleluia
<MrNoob> valorie: or however it's supposed to be pronounced
<valorie> it worked?
<valorie> sorry, had a brief visitor
<MrNoob> installing now )))
<MrNoob> the solution turned out to be really simple yet some out of the box type stuff
<valorie> such as?
<valorie> I mean, does the documentation need updating?
<MrNoob> use
<MrNoob> a
<MrNoob> different
<MrNoob> usb
<MrNoob> drive
<MrNoob> genius right ?
<valorie> actually, common mistake
<valorie> and tbh, I think that the way linux handles devices and names is ridiculous
<valorie> but I don't know enough to push for changes, either
<MrNoob> maybe a common mistake but at no point was it suggested anywhere
<MrNoob> i'm at disk setup part, some guidence ?
<valorie> you can just say "install next to Windows" and it should work fine
<MrNoob> no such option )
<MrNoob> 4 guided options 1 manual
<valorie> and none of the guided options looks right to you?
<valorie> sorry, I can't recall what they are
<MrNoob> 1 - guided resize scsi1(0,0,0), partition#5 sda and use freed space
<MrNoob> 2 - guided use entire disc
<MrNoob> 3 - guided use entire disk and set up LVM
<MrNoob> 4 - guided use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM
<valorie> use number one then, unless you want to blow away windows
<valorie> which is the simplest
<MrNoob> but there's an adjustable bar, where should i move it to
<valorie> you can see where your win partition is
<valorie> give it just a bit of extra space if you plan on using it
<MrNoob> more to sda1 or sda2
<MrNoob> or 50 50
<valorie> MrNoob: I guess that depends on where you want most of your files that will take up room
<MrNoob> sda1 (fat32)   sda2 (ntfs)
<valorie> where-ever you are planning to store media and photo files, or other things that take a lot of room
<MrNoob> inah that's gonna be on removeables
<valorie> I assume that sda1 is windows
<valorie> then it doesn't much matter -- applications and such beside libreoffice or so are not that large
<MrNoob> 50 50 then
<MrNoob> although the bar moves but the space values of the "after" don't update
<MrNoob> i'll go with default
<valorie> good idea
<MrNoob> Valorie: Thank You
<valorie> so it's installing now?
<MrNoob> valorie: done already, now got to learn how to use it
<valorie> great news!
<valorie> for IRC, I use konversation
<MrNoob> what ?
<valorie> MrNoob: that is one of my favorite bits of KDE software: Konversation
<MrNoob> problem, adjusted screen brightness, tested dark screen went black, cant see anything )))))
<valorie> using software keys, or what?
<valorie> on my laptop, it is the f3 key
<MrNoob> widget  for power and brightness
<valorie> fn + f3
<MrNoob> f6 thank you though
<MrNoob> linux really has no limits ))))))))))
<valorie> right, that will be different on different systems
<valorie> very true!
<MrNoob> no minimal preset
<MrNoob> it just went black ))))
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I don't have a widget that messes with my screen
<valorie> except redshift
<MrNoob> it's standart
<MrNoob> downloaded tor, extracted, can't find ))))
<MrNoob> plazma keeps crashing is this normal ?
<valorie> MrNoob: you install 15.10, correct?
<MrNoob> yes
<valorie> installed
<valorie> no, not normal
<valorie> I would upgrade if possible
<valorie> you can add updates and backports safely
<MrNoob> upgrade to what ?
<valorie> do you want to do it through the update widget, or using the commandline?
<valorie> 15.10 is a 4 or so months old
<valorie> there have been updates in KDE software since then
<MrNoob> whichever way is best
<valorie> for instance: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-4-3-and-applications-15-08-3-for-kubuntu-15-10/
<valorie> and by adding backports, you actually get plasma 5.5.3
<valorie> personally I prefer the commandline because it's faster
<MrNoob> i would have to learn
<valorie> if you want that, open a konsole and copy/paste into it: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<valorie> you paste in a konsole with control+shift+C
<MrNoob> i'm talking to you on desktop
<valorie> do you use dropbox or so?
<valorie> if so, you can save that in text in dropbox, and open it in the other computer
<valorie> of course, you have to set up dropbox first
<MrNoob> or i could just type it in
<valorie> pay attention to spacing
<valorie> the commandline is not forgiving
<MrNoob> i would have to learn to understand
<valorie> well, sudo gives you root permission temporarily
<valorie> apt-add-repository not just adds the repo, but also downloads the security key
<valorie> ppas are the repositories that Kubuntu uses for various purposes such as testing, staging, updating and etc.
<valorie> && links the commands together just to speed things up
<MrNoob> no double spaces
<MrNoob> ?
<valorie> no double spaces
<MrNoob> running
<MrNoob> the command line s gone noth happening
<valorie> you put in your user password?
<valorie> and hit return?
<MrNoob> didn't ask
<valorie> then you didn't type what I put exactly
<MrNoob> ;etter by letter
<MrNoob> starting with the s of the sudo
<valorie> starting with sudo?
<valorie> ok
<valorie> check again, it must be exactly:
<valorie> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<MrNoob> by the way how do i activate backlit keyboard
<MrNoob> and or onscreen keyboard
<valorie> hmmm, don't know about backlit keyboard
<valorie> I think there is a something like xhotkeys or so
<valorie> !info xhotkeys
<ubottu> Package xhotkeys does not exist in wily
<valorie> eh, I'll have to google it
<valorie> hmmm, it's really old
<valorie> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts.
<valorie> ah, probably more recent
<MrNoob> again noth happen in command
<valorie> can you copy/paste the line where you typed the command and following? into a pastebin such as paste.ubuntu.com
<valorie> then give me the link here
<valorie> select then control+shift+C
<valorie> control v into the pastebin
<denza242> valorie: is it possible to perform package management of a remote system with muon
<valorie> not that I know of
<denza242> valorie: also, how do I navigate to a fish:// location in konqueror if authentication is done via pubkey?
<valorie> mmm
<denza242> for instance, I tried going to fish://username@domain.tld:1234, and it merely returned an error
<valorie> I've read about this somewhere
<valorie> but where
<valorie> !pubkey
<valorie> https://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Network/SecuringSSH part way down
<denza242> valorie: ah, I know how to do pubkey auth, but doing it through a KIOslave is where i have a problem
<denza242> valorie: https://a.uguu.se/phjqgs_tempsnap1.png
<valorie> did you do this step?
<valorie> Once you've checked you can successfully login to the server using your public/private key pair, you can disable password authentication completely by adding the following setting to your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file:
<valorie> # Disable password authentication forcing use of keys
<valorie> PasswordAuthentication no
<denza242> hmm, let me check
<denza242> valorie: yep, that's done
<valorie> well, fiddlesticks
<valorie> have you asked in ##linux ?
<valorie> http://yuenhoe.com/blog/2009/12/ssh-browsing-in-dolphin-using-an-ssh-key-file/ might help too
<valorie> it mentions kio
<denza242> valorie: yay, it works :D
<denza242> thanks~
<valorie> weeeeee
<valorie> my googling skills outpace the rest of them
<valorie> and any time
<valorie> you do realize I just googled what YOU said?
<valorie> fish:// location in konqueror if authentication is done via pubkey
<je> hello
<je> i have a question
<valorie> then why didn't you ask it?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cosec_> how do i install another desktop environment in kubuntu ?
<cosec_> last time i installed xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, the os broke
<cosec_> :(
<cosec_> any ideas how to do it without messing up ?
<dan> Maxiride: did you ever find a problem to your issue with VLC not resizing videos? i'm having the same problem
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Maxiride> dan: do you mean if I found how to solve it? Nope.. I even asked the VLC support without success.
<dan> yeah, too early in the morning to sound coherent. =) thanks for answering though
<Maxiride> Anyway I found and old post on the ubuntu forums were  they were aiming their fingers to compiz, so I guess it might be related to KWin?
<dan> ok
<Maxiride> another user instead solved it like so: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493805
<dan> it doesn't work well, but if i switch the VLC skin from the default qt interface to something else (starting svlc on the command line) i can get full screen to work
<Maxiride> interesting
<Maxiride> By the way, this morning the whole pc froze (second time now). What I can experience is that plasmashell crash with a segmentation fault error, I would really like to submit a bug report but the Debug Helper says that few debug symbols packages are missing. I click install and then it says no packages can be found for the application. HDD I\O spins like crazy (the led on the laptopt stays always on), keyboard won't respond and I can only do a force
<Maxiride> shutdown by holding down the power supply button.
<Maxiride> I'm kinda trapped, when it happens I can't submit the report, if I wait a minute more everyhting freeze.
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, try the "F" key for fullscreen on vlc while a video plays
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: tried, no change..
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, which gpu ?
<Maxiride> i have an Nvidia gt540m
<dan> same here with an nvidia gtx560
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, isn't that used on "optimus" laptops?
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, then you have other issues like making sure nvidia-prime is installed, and check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/84354/how-to-enable-3d-acceleration-with-an-nvidia-geforce-gt-540m
<BluesKaj> dan, is yous a laptop too?
<BluesKaj> yours
<dan> no, desktop with discrete graphics card
<dan> as mentioned above. vlc goes full screen correctly if not using the qt skin
<BluesKaj> dan, plasma isn't quite finished it's development yet combined with Qt. Some patience is required and if you want full screen what does a diiferent interface look matter anyway?
<dan> BluesKaj: i'm used to dealing with broken things. it's no big deal.
<dan> i had the same problem this morning Maxiride had yesterday. was just curious if he found a solution
<BluesKaj> it's not really broken , just not ready
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, ride has differnt issues
<BluesKaj> oops he's gone, sorry Mamarok
<BluesKaj> Maxride has differnt issues than you do dan
<massimo> ciao
<dan> BluesKaj: he might have multiple issues i'm not sure. but it appears with both have the exact same problem with VLC
<BluesKaj> well the vlc problem appears to be fixable in your case
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu OS are you using ?
<dan> BluesKaj: not to be difficult. but i'm not sure Maxiride actually tried using a different skin. i didn't see him mention it. i could of missed it in the above conversation
<dan> 15.10 with the backports ppa
<dan> i do know we are both using backports
<BluesKaj> do you have plasma 5.5.3?
<dan> yes
<BluesKaj> plasmashell -v in the terminal
<dan> yes, 5.5.3
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> guess I'm not as visually concerned about VLC skins as other users. To me it's simple and easy to manoever and it's default appearance doesn't bother me.
<dan> i don't think the skins were what anybody was worried about. =) just that vlc using all the defaults stopped being able to resize video when you resized vlc, and full screen was broken as well
<dan> luckily though we found it only happens for the default qt based skin
<BluesKaj> dan, odd because I'm using thr default skin
<BluesKaj> haven't encountered that problem
<dan> yeah, perhaps thats the confusion. its when using a non default skin that i can get it to work
<BluesKaj> my nvidia card uses the 340 driver
<dan> i'm using a newer 352 driver
<dan> i suppose that could be it
<BluesKaj> I thoyght you meant there was some special Qt skin other than the default that was causing your issue
<dan> ah, i see
<dan> it was just plain old vlc
<dan> when i started vlc as "svlc" the problem went away
<dan> which uses a rather odd looking skin =)
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: sorry went afk, i have prime installed but with dedicated gpu turned off. I'll try to enable it for vlc
<BluesKaj> makes me think od a driver issue
<BluesKaj> of
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, do you have switcheroo?
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: nope
<Maxiride> i've just installed the reccomende driver from the system settings and then apt-getted the prime package
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> switcheroo is hit and miss anyway
<Maxiride> however how can I set into the nvidia x server settings to turn on the dedicated gpu for a specific app?
<Maxiride> if I want to swith manually I always need to logou\login
<Maxiride> I hope it's not like this also for apps profile
<BluesKaj> dan, you and Maxiride have higher end cards than my gt218 which uses a very mature driver whereas the 352 driver could be less developed and not as bug free.
<dan> BluesKaj: it's possible
<dan> i imagine vlc is using all that vdpau or whatever it's called for decoding videos
<Maxiride> but I didn't had this issue before upgrading to the backports landing ppa..
<Maxiride> D:
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, hmm, have you considered using ppa-purge ?
<BluesKaj> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Maxiride> Nope since it's a bug I can live with for a while I will wait for backports-landing to be completed
<Maxiride> instead of doing a massive rollback
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, are you on 15.10 or 16.04 ?
<Maxiride> 15.10
<excognac> how stable 16.04 is? I'll need to reinstall and wanna stick to LTS only.
<BluesKaj> excognac, 16.04 is a development OS, not meant for production/work environments , but if you're an acdventurous home user and have a stable fallback OS that you use in case 16.04 breaks and becomes unusable at some point then ny all means try it, besides testers feedback is welcome at #kubuntu-devel :-)
<BluesKaj> 'scuse the typos
<BluesKaj> I use 14.04 as my fallback OS ...still prefer kde4/plasma4 to the new plasma 5
<excognac> BluesKaj: thanks, I know it's under dev. just was curious. I've managed to buy laptop very dumbly, it hates all distroses I ever tried to fit on, so I thought at least it won't be all senseless if I contribute to the community:)
<excognac> *distros. anyway gtg now, talk t you guys later, hugs
<brycker> join #trefort
<fuze> I am trying to upgrade Kubuntu, how can I fix this? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/fb35y2MD/upgrade.png
<BluesKaj> fuze from 15.04?
<fuze> BluesKaj: yes
<fuze> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/38KjXfp9/snapshot4.png
<BluesKaj> fuze, open a terminal and do , sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, then after that finishes run, sudo do-release-upgrade
<fuze> blueskaj https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/H2bhniQr/
<BluesKaj> fuze, do you have any ppas in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d, if so remove them with, alt +F2,  kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d, and run sudo apt update , then sudo apt upgrade. If that works then run sudo do-release-upgrade
<fuze> i think plasmashell just crashed. its all frozen, is there an easy way to restart it BluesKaj
<fuze> BluesKaj: im at a terminal
<fuze> austin@Austin-Desktop:~$ restart plasmashell
<fuze> restart: Name "com.ubuntu.Upstart" does not exist
<fuze> BluesKaj: nevermind i got it
<fuze> BluesKaj: alt f2 does nothing for me, how can i change it?
<BluesKaj> fuze are you in VT/TTY?
<fuze> BluesKaj: no
<fuze> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GHcYnlyK/snapshot4.png
<arts> sup
<BluesKaj> ok in the krunner which is launched alt+F2  type kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d , if you have any ppas there remove them
<BluesKaj> fuze,^
<fuze> BluesKaj: krunner wont open for some reason
<BluesKaj> fuze, do you even have a desktop
<BluesKaj> ?
<fuze> BluesKaj: yes, i fixed that
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop and choose run command
<fuze> BluesKaj: doesnt do anything
<BluesKaj> 'seems you're in limbo
<BluesKaj> can you reboot into the recovery kernel ?
<fuze> BluesKaj: everything else is working fine though
<BluesKaj>  type krunner in the terminal
<BluesKaj> see if it will launch from there
<fuze> austin@Austin-Desktop:~$ krunner
<fuze> nothing
<BluesKaj> try a reboot into the recovery kernel , then choose the repair broken packages in the dialog
<fuze> i can run kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d in terminal, ill fix krunner later
<fuze> blueskaj https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/sGWQuZIR/snapshot4.png
<FlameReaper-PC> is a KDE 5 upgrade safe for 14.04 LTS users at the moment?
<Guest67740> Hello
<anon_> Ребзя
<anon_> Есть кто из Рашки?
<BluesKaj> fuze, well, think you've found the source of your problem
<anon_> бля
<anon_> Ребята
<anon_> Я знаю тут есть русские
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC,, there is no kde5 and 14.04 can't upgrade to plsama 5
<BluesKaj> plasma 5
<FlameReaper-PC> not even a ppa?
<fuze> BluesKaj: so what is it?
<BluesKaj> fuze, ewmove those ppas
<BluesKaj> remove
<fuze> BluesKaj: arent those needed for programs?
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, not anymore...too much breakage
<FlameReaper-PC> wow
<FlameReaper-PC> i guess
<FlameReaper-PC> there'll be much to be wary of when I upgrade to 16.04 then
<BluesKaj> fuze, those ppa are meant for 15.04  packages , not 15.10 packages, you'll have to add the 15.10 ppas after you upgrade to 15.10
<anon_> Тут че вообще русских нет?Й
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, I'm testing 16.04 and it's working reasonably well , some crashes now and then but mostly it's ok
<BluesKaj> !ru | anon_
<ubottu> anon_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fuze> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/g3qfvJ6i/
<fuze> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> fuze, looks like the damage is already done , you'll need to reboot into the recovery kernel and fix broken packages there
<fuze> BluesKaj: what are the broken packages?
<BluesKaj> let the revovery kernel do that for you
<BluesKaj> recovery
<fuze>   BluesKaj will that be in grub under "advanced options"?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> fuze, you also may need to enable networking first inthe revovery dialog options
<fuze> BluesKaj: where is that?
<BluesKaj> you'll see it in the dialog when it appears
<fuze> BluesKaj: I tried repair broken packages then it asked to install packages and when I did it returned the same error
<soee> what error ?
<BluesKaj> fuze, don't suppose you have separate/ and /home partitions ?
<BluesKaj> fuze, and perhaps you could stick with posting in one cha at a time
<BluesKaj> chat
<BluesKaj> you've posted in 4 differnt chats on last count
<fuze> I do have separate partitions BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> for /(root) and /home ? if so just install a new 15.10 image to / and set the mountpoint for /home, without reformatting it of course, in ubiquity installer with manual partitionng
<fuze> BluesKaj: wont that format all my settings and packages?
<MrNoob> valorie: are you here ?
<BluesKaj> if you just install to / and leave /home as is with just set mountpoint, then all the configs will be saved to your 15.10 installation, except for all those ppas of course
<BluesKaj> fuze,^
<fuze> BluesKaj: what about kde themes and grub settings?
<BluesKaj> grub will reinstall, your themes should be saved unless you already dmaged them by upgrading the release before making sure all your packages were up to date
<BluesKaj> at this point there are no guiarantees, fuze
<rkan001> how the hell do you get a list of channels?
<rkan001> hello all by the way
<BluesKaj> rkan001, in the freenode server box /list "name you are looking for"
<rkan001> @BluesKaj Thanks, I've tried that, perhaps there is no response if the result is null ?
<rkan001> Ohh I see it opens up a new window
<rkan001> got it now thanks
<rkan001> What client works best for Gtalk on KDE?
<rkan001> Kopete isnt running smooth for me
<soee> rkan001: what is Gtalk ?
<soee> !package gtalk
<soee> !gtalk
<ubottu> Google Talk (GTalk) is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone GTalk client for Linux, but supports connections from third-party clients such as !Pidgin and !Kopete | See http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html for more information
<soee> well i think telepathy should handle it
<rkan001> Yeah - Im trying telepathy
<soee> but also in latest Plasma version it is a bit broken - can't connect with Google service etc.
<rkan001> doesnt look like a chat client in the style of pidgin, right? Is it integrated with the desktop or what?
<soee> yes it is part of KDE Applications
<rkan001> aint working either (the gtalk account)
<rkan001> I guess I should just make my contacts switch to some other service
<N3X15> To be fair, Plasma on Kubuntu has been broken for a while
<soee> N3X15: what exactly ?
<N3X15> UI coloring, frequent crashes that have been reported and have active issue reports months old
<N3X15> I still prefer it over Unity or GNOME, but I'm about ready to set up a development VM and fix it myself.
<ejay> why amarok is not working after the last plasma backports update (15.10)?
<valorie> ejay: what do you mean, not working?
<valorie> ah, I see
<ejay> valorie: is not starting up. console gives me nothing.
<ejay> vlc died as well
<ejay> spotify and dragon player (ugh) are working just fine
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> please file a bug in teh commandline: ubuntu-bug amarok
<valorie> and add that information
<valorie> give me the bug number and I'll test
<ejay> I can't really remember what packages were upgraded after last update bc of a lot of plasma related packages.
<ejay> valorie: Apport ends up with an error because "it's not a official package". o_0
<valorie> fiddle dee dee
<valorie> right, it's in universe
<valorie> grrr
<ejay> after trying to open amarok I have one line in console: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bugs
<ejay> two threads in htop called amarok and that's it
<valorie> I get the same, but that doesn't help much
<valorie> oh, shows in htop?
<valorie> it doesn't show up in top
<valorie> so please add your info
<ejay> konversation just crashed. good to know that plasma is getting better.
<valorie> hmmm, konvi has only crashed for me twice in like 10 years
<valorie> and for me, plasma crashed quite a bit with the -landing ppa, but since everything hit backports, not so much
<valorie> after all, that's what testing is for.....
<ejay> jesus, kubuntu killed my fav music app
<valorie> ejay: did you file the bug report?
#kubuntu 2017-01-16
<krytarik> poco_: What icon theme are you using?  Tried another one yet?
<poco_> krytarik, Yeah switching icons themes does nothing. I'm using Breeze dark
<yoyo> join kdeconnect
<VulcanJedi> When I click to add Facebook in Online Accounts, I receive the error  message "Could not load generic-oauth plugin, please check your  installation". I tried a few things as suggested here, added  backports ppa, ran apt update and full upgrade commands, rebooted, and  still the same error. Used apt search, as suggested, and the plugin is  installed.
<valorie> VulcanJedi: facebook no longer allows connections outside their own apps
<valorie> evidently some other messaging apps can still use it using old APIs or something
<VulcanJedi> i guess that shouldn't surprise me
<yoyo> AOL reborn
<schnoodles> Anyone know for what reason my machine says I am out of disk space even though I should have HEAPS left. Or atleast know a good way to solve this. KDE PArtition Editor seems to think that its free.
<sintre> what kubuntu version hdd and specs ect.
<sintre> thats kinda out there and what is telling you you don't have space?
<schnoodles> I was unable to create files through Dolphin. Unable to rsync to the system. This is to my mounted drive.
<schnoodles> I just run BleachBit and it may have fixed it somewhere.
<sintre> test if it fixed it
<valorie> filelight is an excellent little app for seeing what's going on
<valorie> !info filelight
<ubottu> filelight (source: filelight): show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 297 kB, installed size 570 kB
<schnoodles>  -- /root/ was 187gb when running du -sxh /*
<schnoodles> Not it is around 11MB
<schnoodles> No idea what was getting stored on root :\
<valorie> filelight shows you -- just hover over the area
<valorie> or click if you want more detailed info
<schnoodles> valorie: any idea if there is a ppa for filelight? I am not a fan of compiling source if I d onot need to.
<valorie> just apt install it
<valorie> no ppa needed
<schnoodles> Unable to find package :\
<valorie> what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<valorie> I've been using it for years
<schnoodles> 16.10 with backports.
<valorie> well, that's bizarre
<sintre> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/filelight/
<valorie> apt-cache policy filelight
<valorie> filelight:
<valorie>   Installed: 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1
<valorie> that's in zesty though
<valorie> strange old page you found, sintre
<sintre> i tend to find them lol
<sintre> two for today atleast
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filelight
<sintre> 16.04 is yakkity right
<sintre> i mean xenial
<valorie> yes
<schnoodles> Ok it is in there.
<schnoodles> Thats odd. The space problems I had was screwing up APT sources
<schnoodles> so reran update and it appeared.
<sintre> so all well?
<schnoodles> Yep all good now. If I run into this root problem again I may be back
<valorie> excellent
<schnoodles> odd that is was something like 130G for /root haha
<schnoodles> thanks for the help :)
<valorie> a billion retries maybe
<schnoodles> Well all good for now. Thanks heaps.
<valorie> you're welcome
<sintre> np , i really don't wth i'm doing half the time
<valorie> lol
<sintre> i'm just good at figuring outproblems more than fixing them
<valorie> that's always a good first step
<sintre> val knows where to go :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<sajmoon> hi all
<sajmoon> need some help with setting up display hooked to integrated graphic card
<soee> hi sajmoon, What is the problem ? What Kubuntu version?
<Bos3Mq> anyone ever built a custom iso using live-build before?
<yossarianuk> hi - using plasma 5.8.x - how can I change pidgin notification volume ?
<yossarianuk> i.e when I get a notication I can see the volume in the application volume  in 'audio volume' however as soon as the sound finishes I cannot see it any longer and when another sound occurs  it goes to the default one
<yossarianuk> *default volume*
<VulcanJedi> yossarianuk, have you tried turning down system notification volume in the volume settings?
<yossarianuk> I don't think pigin counts as system notification...
<yossarianuk> I asked in #kde and they recommend commenting 'flat-volume = no'
<VulcanJedi> i think it's systemwide notifications, not necessarily ubuntu's notifications
<yossarianuk> ok cheers
<VulcanJedi> good luck
<yossarianuk> thanks
<yossarianuk> I have the sound 'frankly my dear I don't give a damn' (gone with the wind) as my msg notification which was funny until I had a hr long conversation with someone... Also my laptop is providing the radio for the room...  (hence me wanting to change the volume..)
<VulcanJedi> indeed
<VulcanJedi> i'm not fully setup on kde just yet, so if the notification volume doesn't solve it, i will end up seeking the same info
<VulcanJedi> i don't need any pidgin notification interrupting my jams
<yossarianuk> ok - fairly major issue...  I have dual screen - if I try to use the right click menu on the right screen (i.e using dolphin) on an icon near the right of the screen the right click menu doesn't open
<yossarianuk> however if I do the same on primary screen the right click menu opens to the left-
<yossarianuk> i.e I cannot use right click menu unless I drag the icon to the left of the screen on the right monitor - its like it cant open as its trying to open to the right but its the screen edge...
<yossarianuk> sorry - I dont mean the inital right click menu - i mean the sub menu - i.e right click on icon -> open-with (for example)
<yossarianuk> really annoying
<yossarianuk> if I hover over (for exmaple) open-with -> nothing happens I see no sub menu unless I drag the dolphin screen over to the left of the screen
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<General_Martok> hi, can someone tell me the name of the app which is similar to OS X Mission Controll?
<yossarianuk> General_Martok: do yo umean to see all open apps ?
<yossarianuk> *do you mean*
<General_Martok> yes
<General_Martok> i want to put this function on my middle mouse button
<KurousagiMK2> ‎General_Martok:Ctrl+Tab or Widget Window list http://imgur.com/a/r6xfF possibly this option --> An Introduction to KDE Virtual Desktops & Activities http://takingnothingforgranted.com/introduction-kde-virtual-desktops-activities/
<BluesKaj> KurousagiMK2, and your question is ?
<KurousagiMK2> ‎‎<‎BluesKaj‎: [17:51] ‎<‎General_Martok‎>‎ hi, can someone tell me the name of the app which is similar to OS X Mission Controll?
<BluesKaj> no idea, not a mac user
<KurousagiMK2> it's not my question
<BluesKaj> it's not ?
<BluesKaj> KurousagiMK2, I can help with activities and VDs idf you have questions about them...posting urls to show your issues is not good practice until after you've stated your problem
<KurousagiMK2> ‎General_Martok asked "hi, can someone tell me the name of the app which is similar to OS X Mission Controll?" I only saw it? http://imgur.com/a/NxLQa
<General_Martok> I want to switch between Apps. I want to see  all open ones in a kind of preview mode like Mission control in OS X. See here: http://images.techhive.com/images/article/2012/12/expose-all-windows-100018345-large.jpg
<General_Martok> there is a app in Linux but i don't know the name
<Smurphy> it already is in kubuntu...
<Smurphy> Just configure it right.
<General_Martok> where?
<BluesKaj> General_Martok, use the icon only taskmanager
<BluesKaj> for the panel
<General_Martok> sry that doesn't help me
<BluesKaj> i wouldn't like that muchclutter on my desktop, but to each his own
<BluesKaj> please tell what you wantto do  instead of posting pictures of desktops
<General_Martok> the idea is to put the function on the middle mouse button to have an overview/preview of all open Windows/apps
<acheronuk> 'resent windows' maybe the desktop affect you want?
<acheronuk> can have that set to trigger via moving cursor to a particular corner, or certain key combination I think
<General_Martok> if thats the name maybe, i have german Kubuntu und don't find "recent windows"
<KurousagiMK2> "Present Windows" http://imgur.com/a/iheJ7
<acheronuk> it's in desktop effects
<General_Martok> thats it, yes
<acheronuk> in system settings
<General_Martok> thats it
<General_Martok> thx
<acheronuk> not sure if you can bins to the middle key by default, but in linux there are some programs or settings that you can use to reassign mouse button mappings etc, and/or assign them to be equivalent to a series of key presses
<acheronuk> long time since I tried that though.....
<acheronuk> s/bins/bind
<General_Martok> ok
<General_Martok> thank you, i have put it in a corner und will search for a solution for the middle mouse button
<wxl> can anyone suggest a method for input of chinese?
<BluesKaj> wxl, with a character map?if so try KCharSelect
<wxl> BluesKaj: no, like ibus or what?
<BluesKaj> no clue about ibus
<wxl> there's about a billion different input managers and about a billion different instructions on how to do it, but no clear path
<wxl> i want to be able to switch from normal english input to pinyin and toggle between them
<wxl> the problem is i'm worried about ibus because i've had it be problematic in the past
<KurousagiMK2> maybe im-config?
<wxl> yeah that's not actually helpful, really
<wxl> it doesn't seem that fcitx, ibus, or uim are installed
<wxl> i'm not sure any input manager is
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10, and now my system has trouble resolving address names... how can I diagnose this
<Roey> ?
<Roey>  BluesKaj: hi!!
<BluesKaj> Roey, which address names ? Hostnames or nameservers or???
<Roey> any
<Roey> the nameservers--even if I put in the OpenDNS ones into /etc/resolv.conf, it doesn't appear to take hold.
<Roey> BluesKaj: the nameservers come from Verizon so.. in /etc/resolv.conf there is just "nameserver 127.0.0.1" and then "search verizon.net".
<BluesKaj> assume you've updated and upgraded since installing
<Roey> BluesKaj: correct
<Roey> or
<Roey> well I would have
<BluesKaj> using networ-manager?
<Roey> but I can't resolve anything
<Roey> hrm
<Roey> network manager doesn't appear after I issue the command "sudo NetworkManager".
<BluesKaj> try sudo dhclient
<Roey> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<Roey> I already have an IP
<Roey> and I can go to hosts by IP
<BluesKaj> ok good , now try a browser
<Roey> but it times out in reoslving names, and it doesn't load pages properly
<Roey> BluesKaj: ^^ in a browser
<BluesKaj> Roey, sudo systemctl start network-manager
<Roey> ok
<Roey> it doesn't appear to do anything
<Roey> just returns to the commandlien
<Roey> commandline
<BluesKaj> no errors
<Roey> right
<Roey> BluesKaj: can you give me rafb.net's ip?
<Roey> I'll post the text from "sudo systemctl status network-manager".
<BluesKaj> sudo systenmctl enable network-manager, then run the start command again
<Roey> ok, one moment
<Roey> Synchronizing state of network-manager.service with SysV service script with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install.
<Roey> Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable network-manager
<Roey> and I still don't get anything
<BluesKaj> ok now run the start I posted
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I did, and I don't see any output
<BluesKaj> have some patience we're not done yet
<Roey> ok
<BluesKaj> ok ,now sudo systemctl start systemd-networkd
<Roey> ok
<Roey> ok I did.
<BluesKaj> sudo dhclient eth0
<Roey> $ sudo dhclient eth3
<Roey> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<BluesKaj> now check sudo apt update , to see if it fetches the sources
<BluesKaj> if it does then you should be good to go
<Roey> ok
<Roey> it doesn't
<Roey> it just sits there at 0%
<Roey> "Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<sintre> going a little primitive here , any chance have you checked the cables?
<Roey> well
<Roey> I'm connected and talking here, right?
<sintre> ok so same pc
<Roey> correct
<Roey> sintre: it's this name resolution that's timing out
<BluesKaj> so your in aVT/TTY ?
<Roey> oh I'm in KDE
<Roey> and yakuake
<BluesKaj> hmm, maybe it's time for the oldf reliable ,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Roey> one moment.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> (am I still here?)
<sintre> yea
<Roey> oh
<Roey> so I ran it
<Roey> "[....] Restarting networking (via systemctl): networking.service
<Roey> " / "ok"  <-- output I got.
<Roey> gethostip google.com still hangs though.
<BluesKaj> just ping google.com
<Roey> going to "slashdot.org" in Firefox change sthe status line to "looking up slashdot.org"
<sintre> can you check your isps site and see if any problems going on ?
<Roey> BluesKaj: it also hangs
<Roey> sintre: well I can connect with other devices on the same router and they connect fine to web sites.
<BluesKaj> pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<Roey> can youu plase give me the IP address for the pastebin?
<Roey> since the system can't resolve it...
<Roey> auto lo
<Roey> iface lo inet loopback
<Roey> ^ that's the contents.
<genii> 91.189.90.174
<Roey> thanks genii
<genii> np
<Roey> genii: I pasted the contents above
<genii> Still need the unique URL to go to
<Roey> ok
<Roey> genii: yeah this is so frsturating :(
<BluesKaj> try the apt update again
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
 * BluesKaj happily takes a mug
<BluesKaj> frankly i hate nm , sooner run a stsic IP then muck about with it'
<BluesKaj> then=than
<BluesKaj> make runinga vpn more complicated dto set up, but it's worth it
<BluesKaj> static ip even
<Roey> BluesKaj: it won't connect
<Roey> oh
<Roey> nevermind
<Roey> wait
<Roey> after 30 seconds of sitting there tyring to connect,
<Roey> it does appear to give output
<KurousagiMK2> 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) Known bugs and work-a-rounds https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2340042 post #10 maybe help
<Roey> "All packages are up to date."
<Roey> KurousagiMK2: thank you, loading it...
<Roey> trying to load it, rather..
<Roey> KurousagiMK2: what'sthe IP for that site?
<BluesKaj> ok try a browser with a url
<Roey> BluesKaj: I just did
<Roey> "Looking up ubuntuforums.org"
<Roey> and now it says "Server not found"
<BluesKaj> Roey, he's not trying to help you , he's l;ooking for help with his own problem
<Roey> BluesKaj: oh, ok.
<BluesKaj> Roey, sudo apt install --reintall network-manager
<BluesKaj> -- reinstall
<Roey> aye
<BluesKaj> I'm going blind'
<Roey> ok, issued it.  One moment as we wait...
<Roey> BluesKaj: you're awesome
<BluesKaj> not really just a user who dislikes network-manager , but that's another story
<Roey> ok, it ran it
<BluesKaj> and it reinstalled?
<Roey> yes
<sintre> i'd try  a reboot at hi point
<sintre> this sry
<BluesKaj> genii, any suggesions?
<BluesKaj> reboot is usual after a reinstall alright'
<BluesKaj> Roey, try a reboot
<genii> BluesKaj: Maybe add Google's DNS to /etc/resolv.conf  like, nameserver 8.8.8.8 and nameserver 8.8.4.4   ( which should take effect immediately without a network restart) to get dns kickstarted
<BluesKaj> Roey, read geni's post above
 * genii hands out fresh mugs of coffee
<Roey> BluesKaj: ok.. btw I've tried rebooting before and it did not work; I've tried adding openDNS to /etc/resolv.conf and it didnt' change anything.  Now I just tried 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf, and it doesn't appear to change anything
<Roey> oh
<Roey> wait
<Roey> after a bit, I get pingbacks from google.com
<BluesKaj> quick draw
<Roey> I tried it again just now,l
<Roey> and it's been 40 seconds so far that it's timing out.
<Roey>  ping google.com
<Roey> ping: google.com: Name or service not known
<Roey> ack
<Roey> it's not consistent!
<BluesKaj> reboot your router/modem as alast resort
<sintre> reboot your system as well
<sintre> sinse your at it
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> BTW--
<BluesKaj> resolv.conf used get overwritten by nm andanother file , not sure if that's still the case
<Roey> my /etc/resolv.conf got overwritten again
<Roey> yeah
<Roey> it still does.
<Roey> ugh
<Roey> sintre: I've done that again and again and nohting works.
<Roey> BluesKaj: I did that, too.
<Roey> did't help
<sintre> sinse bluekay had you reinstall network manager you haven't
<Roey> right
<Roey> ok I suppose so.
<Roey> lemme try.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> no go
<Roey> still the same issue.
<Roey> I rebooted and all.
 * sintre scratches head
<BluesKaj> Roey, ok ,   kdesudo kate /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head within the run command (alt+F2) and enter the google nameservers there, ignore the warning. This is an old fix, but it might work.
<Roey> ok/me will BBIAB.... brohter and sister came over to say hi, impromptu without tellin gme
<Roey> I added "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to it
<Roey> "ping google" still times out
<Roey> ok/me will BBIAB.... brohter and sister came over to say hi, impromptu without tellin gme
<KurousagiMK2> Roey disable the local forwarding nameserver by commenting out the line "dns=dnsmasq" in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<BluesKaj> this kind of bug is exactly why I no longer use NM...static IP all the way for ethernet , wifi is a different story
<powerking> Hello
<powerking> Anybody know opengl?
<powerking> opengl and c
<sintre> this is more of a support channel for kubuntu , not a programming channel
<powerking> ok
<sintre> i'm sure many here do though
<powerking> sure
<powerking> only support?
<sintre> # kubuntu-offtopic
<sintre> general convo on anything there
<powerking> ok
<sintre> same people there as here nomrally
<powerking> then
<powerking> i new user on kubuntu
<sintre> if your an esl troll get lost , have a question about setup or trouble shooting we'll help as best we can
<genii> powerking: You might want to try ##OpenGL channel for help with OpenGL
<powerking> thanx :D
<powerking> s
<BluesKaj>  powerking opengl how ,set it in system settings>display and monitor>composditor >rendering backend
<genii> BluesKaj: Since they're asking about OpenGL and C at the same time, most likely a programming question
<powerking> yea
<powerking> thanx for the help
<powerking> i have not install display and monitor
<BluesKaj> think if he's new it would be good to know where to mlook
<powerking> no
<powerking> i find it
<powerking> ok...
<powerking> three options
<powerking> xrender,opengl 2 and opengl 3
<BluesKaj> powerking, what is your graphics/gpu ?
<tinn3s> are you guys talking about the cursor bug ?
<BluesKaj> no tinn3s opengl
<powerking> graphics motor
<powerking> physics
<BluesKaj> processor
<powerking> intel duo
<powerking> not i7
<powerking> 2.8 ghz each
<BluesKaj> graphics processor not cpu
<powerking> a ok
<powerking> nvidia gts 250 512 mb ddr2
<BluesKaj> powerking,  in the terminal,  sudo lshw -C video
<BluesKaj> look at the product line
<powerking>  description: VGA compatible controller
<powerking>        product: G92 [GeForce GTS 250]
<powerking>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<powerking>        physical id: 0
<powerking>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<powerking>        version: a2
<BluesKaj> powerking, open the terminal, sudo apt install nvidia-340, then you'll have to reboot
<tinn3s> Somebody here with bumblebee experience ?
<valorie> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<valorie> tinn3s: ^^^
<soee_> i think nvidia-prime is the way to go
<tinn3s> im installing it at the moment ^^
<Roey> KurousagiMK2: ok, I commented the line out; now what shoudl I do?
<Roey> KurousagiMK2: I tried pinging google.com, still it hangs there.
<tinn3s> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<Roey> Heya valorie :)
<KurousagiMK2> ‎Roey‎: systemctl restart network-manager
<Roey> ok
<Roey> KurousagiMK2: did that now.
<Roey> KurousagiMK2: so 8.8.8.8 appears in /etc/resolv.conf, yet.... name resolution operations (ping, etc.) keep timing out
<Roey> ping, gethostip
<KurousagiMK2> ‎Roey‎: make sure you are running systemd-resolved "systemctl status systemd-resolved"
<Roey> KurousagiMK2: $ systemctl status systemd-resolve
<Roey> Unit systemd-resolve.service could not be found.
<Roey> KurousagiMK2: $ sudo systemctl start systemd-resolve
<Roey> Failed to start systemd-resolve.service: Unit systemd-resolve.service not found.
<valorie> hi Roey
<Roey> hi valorie
<Roey> I'm feeling pretty low
<valorie> sorry, opened facebook and got lost for a few
<Roey> oh sure!
<valorie> your town is about to be inundated with people
<KurousagiMK2> ‎Roey‎: apt install ubuntu-standard
<valorie> !info ubuntu-standard
<ubottu> ubuntu-standard (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.373 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 45 kB
<valorie> KurousagiMK2: is that the underlying system?
<KurousagiMK2> valorie: "‎[21:00] ‎<‎Roey‎>‎ I upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10, and now my system has trouble resolving address names... how can I diagnose this"
<KurousagiMK2> DNS resolver changes in yakkety https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-May/039350.html
<valorie> oh right, I remember discussion about this
<valorie> I experienced a massive slowdown in DNS resolving for awhile
<valorie> it's still a bit slow in zesty
<valorie> but not as bad as it was for awhile in yakkety
#kubuntu 2017-01-17
<Roey> hi all again
<Roey> hey can anyone help me out?  I can ping Internet hosts fine, but the system can't resolve hostnames...eek!!! Help!!!
<mgolden_> Roey: you should look at the output from nslookup SOMENAME
<mgolden_> This sounds like a configuration issue
<mgolden_> You don't have a functioning connection to your DNS serve
<mgolden_> Have to leave now, sorry I can't help more
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Roey: Could you give more details?
<user|94206> is it possible to change from xubuntu to kubuntu, without a total instalation?
<hateball> user|94206: yes
<hateball> user|94206: sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<hateball> user|94206: then you can pick XFCE or Plasma when you login
<user|94206> Sorry, I have xubuntu now and I want to change to kubuntu
<user|94206> it would be : install kubuntu-desktop?
<hateball> user|94206: Oh sorry I misread, but yes
<user|94206> thank you. Which is in your opinion the best of those xub. or kub. ?
<user|94206> another question. How could I read "acsm" folder?
<hateball> user|94206: Obviously I prefer Kubuntu
<hateball> user|94206: googling suggests acsm is some ebook format? no idea about that
<hateball> looks to be some adobe proprietary thing
<user|94206> yes, it is. But there is an alternative solution with calibre, though i dont exactly know how
<joe__> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi hazamonzo
<hazamonzo> Im looking for some desktop sound recording software. I just need to record the output of my speakers to a .wav or something similar. I noticed in the sound options of Kubuntu there is a recording tab but it only has the message "No Applications Recording Audio"
<hazamonzo> My question is... what application *could* i use in Kubuntu to record audio?
<hazamonzo> I read on ubuntu that people use PAVUControl (Paulse Audio thingy) but after installing that it looks like its just the default ubuntu sound mixer app that Kubuntu already ships with.  or its varient at least
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, if you have recording device connected, you can monitor it with capture ctl in alsamixer if the the device has a monitor out that can connect to the sound card input
<hazamonzo> Would Audacity suffice maybe?>
<BluesKaj> yes audacity is an option as well
<hazamonzo> Its been a while since i used it that i forgot it existed :)
<BluesKaj> but it uses the internal signal
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Meaning the sound i would expect to hear from my laptop speakers?
<BluesKaj> not a true monitor signal
<BluesKaj> I don't mean to be pedantic
<hazamonzo> No thats fine. Appreciate it
<hazamonzo> Awww boo. Audacity is installed and running but its not being picked up as a recording application in the Kubuntu Audio controls
<hazamonzo> Wait... it does when i start recording :)
<hazamonzo> Nevermind
<hazamonzo> Yay! Working
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, so record a bit to set your volumes to sound clean without distortion then stop and start over with the clean settings
<BluesKaj> that was my experience when i recorded some vinyl to digital
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I just noticed that :)
<aniketh__> Ping
<aniketh__> how to upgrade kF5Archive from 5.28 to 5.30 ?
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, how's the recording going? i'm curious, thinking of recording some of our jams
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Its works alright. Its very basic what im trying to do though
<hazamonzo> See if I could ever get my midi input / output USB adapter working in Kubuntu I would be pretty happy. Could connect up my piano then
<hazamonzo> But thats pretty far down the list of things to do :)
<BluesKaj> ok, weell basic is good, simple and clean works too :-)
<BluesKaj> midi is something I never got into ...we were so analog for so many yrs. i guess we're a bit behind since we haven't really tried any recording for over 10 yrs
<BluesKaj> our band that is
<skrite> hello all !
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Yeah thats understandable
<BluesKaj> hi skrite
<renn0xtk9> folks when i launch system settings in kubntu 16.10 in konsole it says it cannot find kcm_look_and_feel
<renn0xtk9> it says QT_PLUGIN_PATH might not be set
<renn0xtk9> anybody knows what to do ?
<BluesKaj> renn0xtk9, can you launch it from the kmenu>computer>systemsettings ?
<renn0xtk9> yes it launches
<renn0xtk9> it is simply that when i got to workspace theme it will not display anything
<lenovo> Guys, everytime I "apt update" I get a 404 error with "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu Xenial Release". No error when using backports though. How is this possible when using Kubuntu 16.04? Uname -a gives me version:  4.4.0-59-generic.
<BluesKaj> lenovo, that ppa might be no longer availavble if it's 404-ing , best to remove or delete it from your package manager sources
<lenovo> Thank you, BluesKaj. Do you think I should use backports instead? Is it safe?
<renn0xtk9> BluesKaj do you have kubuntu with kde5 as well if yes do you have QT_PLUGIN_PATH set ?
<BluesKaj> lenovo, ppas are always risky , I normally use them once to upgrade plasma for example then I delete them
<BluesKaj> kde5 doesn't exist , it's now known as kde/plasma5xx
<lenovo> BluesKaj, I'm relatively new to Linux. How am I then supposed to get the latest security updates, etc?
<BluesKaj> just keep the sources.list with the default deb lines and you should be fine
<renn0xtk9> BluesKaj okay but what is your QT_PLUGIN_PATH if any ?
<lenovo> So basically I could just remove all the PPA's. Delete the old sources.list, and generate a new one by only selecting security updates in update-manager GUI?
<BluesKaj> No, open your package manager look for sources and remove the ppas, leave the rest and apt will download the securty updates etc when you decide to update in th epackge manager or with apt in the terminal\
<dominikheirich_> hey does anyone know how to fix problems with LOL installer on Ubuntu?
<renn0xtk9> okay so non it has absolutely nothing to do with QT_PLUGIN_PATH. I can hereby confirm that kubuntu developers never ever tested the installer they ship. A good thing that cannonical dropperd support of kubuntu.. natural selection probably
<lenovo> Okay, BluesKaj. Thank you so much. I was worried that the security updates were managed in the PPA's. I will remove them then
<BluesKaj> renn0xtk9, not true
<BluesKaj> renn0xtk9, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<renn0xtk9> BluesKaj , to support your opinion,  you probably have document to counter my experience made of fact?
<BluesKaj> !ppa | lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hazamonzo> So here is an interesting one... Any idea why my Thinkpad webcam has a green overlay? Image nightvision type of thing :)
<BluesKaj> renn0xtk9, this not a debate, already told you where to ask
<hazamonzo> Green!! https://ibin.co/39DwiKjMCKyN.jpg :D
<renn0xtk9> BluesKaj ask already, let's see if a developers pop up there to answer
<BluesKaj> renn0xtk9, yeah that chat takes a bit of patience...already checked google and didn't find much about your issue
<BluesKaj> it's just that I haven't had that issue on 16.04 or 16.10 , or even 17.04
<skrite> is there a way to make the windows key (super) not bring up the panel menu?
<BluesKaj> skrite, system-settings>input devices>keyboard>advanced tab>alt/win key behavior, make your choice there
<skrite> BluesKaj: thanks!
<BluesKaj> skrite, yw
<Roey> mgolden_, lordievader, hya
<Roey> heya*
<Roey> sooo the issue is this:
<Roey> I can NSLOOKUP ok
<Roey> but ping/gethostip/firefox/etc. don't resolve names
<Roey> they keep waiting or just say "looking up XXXXX"
<Roey> eventually Firefox times out (I think that's what's happening) and finds the IP address of the site and downloads it (though.. incomplete, probably because of the many connections that a web page has to other web resources)
#kubuntu 2017-01-18
<Roey> CapsAdmin: HELLO!
<Roey> itsme: hello, do you know linux?
<Roey> doh
<Roey> s/he left.
<valorie> Roey: you got no help yet?
<Roey> mgolden_ and lordievader responded but it was past my bedtime
<Roey> hey Valorie
<valorie> and was their help, helpful?
<Roey> valorie: they just asked me to explain the issue
<Roey> valorie: like, I can chat here but I can't resolve hostnames to IP addresses in firefox/ping/gethostip/etc.  Even though I can do "nslookup" successfully
<sintre> well if i remember from yesterday we thru everything we could think of at it
<sintre> and the kitchen sink :)
<sintre> not sure if i remember correctly but this was after and upgrade from 160.4
<sintre> i mean 16.04
<sintre> so for time being going back would beeasier than bangin your head against the wall
<sintre> it might be hardware specific somehow but nobody could figure it out atleast not yet
<sintre> on thing id din't ask yesterday was , do you have wifi as well has a broadband card
<sintre> and did you try testing both
<sintre> with same result on same system
<Roey> heh
<Roey> sintre: correct, it happened once I upgraded to 16.10.  I can test with a livecd to see if it's any other issue
<Roey> I don't have wifi on this system
<Roey> it's just a desktop godbox (intel 5960x + 64GB ram)
<sintre> test another 16.10 live usb?
<sintre> reg ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Roey> kubuntu
<Roey> oh heavens not ubuntu; GNOME can rot in hell
<sintre> did it work?
<Roey> I need to do it.
<sintre> not asking to switch lol
<Roey> heh
<sintre> this just for tresting
<Roey> aye of course
<Roey> I'll get to it
<sintre> i also don't like gnome personally
<Roey> ah
<Roey> what don't you like about it?
<Roey> I don't like that it supposes things for me
<Roey> and limits my options
<Roey> and the community has such a snobby attitude, I find.
<sintre> honestly just out of box layout drive me crazy
<Roey> ah
<sintre> everything at top lol
<Roey> ah, that too
<sintre> i'm easy to piss off , so went straight to kubuntu when i found it
<Roey> ah! Was this recent?
<sintre> na few year ago
<Roey> oh ok
<sintre> before i sswitched ot kubuntu as my primary os
<Roey> who knows maybe I'll go to Neon after this
<Roey> red hat in 1998 -> Debian in 1999 -> Kubuntu in 2005 or so
<sintre> try the live usb and see if it works for you :)
<Roey> ok :)
<Roey> and then what
<Roey> reinstall this thing??
<sintre> honestly with the head aches i'd just go back to 26.04
<sintre> 16.04 with backports
<sintre> until you can figure out what causing this
<sintre> if you know it works
<sintre> something may of happend in the upgrade nobody can figure out
<sintre> or before , try a fresh install straight from a 16.10 kubuntu
<sintre> thats how i think thoug , comes a time to not waste more time
<sintre> if you want  function up system
<sintre> so back up and get rdy if thats what you wanna do :)
<sintre> hey darin
<DarinMiller> hey sintre
<sintre> Roey has had epic two day battle after upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10
<sintre> so far we've thrown everyhting we can think of
<DarinMiller> Symptons?
<sintre> seems he can't resolve and websites hostname
<sintre> but can connect directly with a p to sites
<sintre> ip
<sintre> hopefully that paged him
<DarinMiller> Is Roey the same person we were attempting to help a few days ago?
<sintre> yea and yesterday
<sintre> reinstalled network manager and everything else
<DarinMiller> Last thing I suggested was purging iptables as that had helped someone with the same issue, but I did not hear back.
<sintre> he seems to pop in and out
<sintre> last think i could recomend is just back up and put 16.04 on there again
<DarinMiller> Do you recall if he is using a laptop or desktop?
<sintre> he using a a desktop
<DarinMiller> Does live booting with 16.10 work ok?
<sintre> it's just a desktop godbox (intel 5960x + 64GB ram)
<sintre> i asked him to try that
<sintre> he said he might get around to it
<DarinMiller> WOW.  That's the problem way too much RAM
<DarinMiller>  :)
<sintre> lol
<DarinMiller> A couple of options to try.  1) Live boot to test network.  2) Small hammper approach: install 16.10 to a small partion, run updates and see if everything is normal.
<DarinMiller> I suspect he may have more than 1 HD judging by the amount of RAM, so 2nd install should be very easy to test.
<sintre> yea , hoping he took the live iso advice
<sintre> he has a wireless router other devices can connect to fine
<DarinMiller> I have never heard of a broken network connection and googling turns up very little.  hateball was really good at network issues so maybe he could assist.
<sintre> but no wifi for his desktop
<sintre> well he's gotta come back to help him , i assume he will as he aint giving up on it obviously
<Roey> Darin
<Roey> doh
<Roey> he left..
<sintre> he'll be back just stay around chat
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I need to go to bed soon--I should try that livecd...ya know..I'll burn it on my laptop
<Roey> hihi DarinMiller
<sintre> told you he'd be back
<Roey> ^_^
<DarinMiller> Hey Roey
<Roey> oh hello DarinMiller
<sintre> ahh hpefully bboth here t same time lol
<Roey> I'm downloading the 16.10 livcd
<Roey> :)
<DarinMiller> Sounds like a great plan.  So the network symptons seem to be dns resolution related?  (You can ping specific IP's but no name resolving?)
<sintre> roey darin can't think of what i can't imagine , helped me tons
<Roey> ah!
<Roey> wellthank you
<Roey> DarinMiller: indeed
<Roey> I can ping specific IPs, but when I try pinging hostnames, it just sits there
<Roey> when I try going to specific hostnames in Firefox, it just says "looking up"
<Roey> eventually it times out (I figure it is timing out and defaulting to another resolution provider) and downloads some of the web pate
<Roey> DarinMiller: now assuming that the LiveCD works, then the next step would be to compare configuration of the system agains that of the livecd
<Roey> I would think.
<DarinMiller> Yes.  But while downloading lets see if we can fix it.
<DarinMiller> Have you tried pointing to another dns server such as google via network manager settings?
<Roey> I have
<Roey> I mean I've tried putting this value in /etc/resolv.conf (it still didn't work, and /etc/resolv.conf invariably got overwritten anyway.. so I tried putting this value into /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head so that it would appear consistently in /etc/resolv.conf
<Roey> but even with nameserver 8.8.8.8 as the first line in /etc/resolv.conf, still the system could not resolve hostnames
<DarinMiller> what about disabling ipv6 in network manager?
<Roey> I haven't tried disabling ipv6... how can I do that through the command line
<Roey> ?
<Roey> network manager.. I can't get that to run
<sintre> ok now we're on to someting
<Roey> yeah we tried it yesterday here
<Roey> I just couldn't get this thing to load
<Roey> BRB
<DarinMiller> sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1
<Roey> ah
<DarinMiller> to renable sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=0
<VulcanJedi> Any guesses why firefox keeps opening on my secondary display?
<Roey> ok, I've disbaled it
<Roey> now what? ping shows the same (mis)behavior
<DarinMiller> ok, renable and try ping again.
<Roey> same thing.
<Roey> let me reboot for a sec?
<Roey> I have the livecd here
<sintre> certainy give that a go
<Roey> ko, BRB
<Roey> *ok
<DarinMiller> ok
<DarinMiller> VulcanJedi: some application ignore the windows manager window placement. However, you can override that behavior.
<DarinMiller> VulcanJedi: btw, what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<VulcanJedi> xenial
<DarinMiller> Is everything working OK for you (plasma not crashing, dual monitor settings lost during reboot, etc)?
<VulcanJedi> yes, though i had to force nvidia x server to add the correct resolution to my 2nd monitor. no display issues since then
<DarinMiller> OK, if everything is stable then you should not need backports ppa, but I would recommend it you experience any stability issues.
<VulcanJedi> oh, i got backports trying to get other things working, but it turns out facebook is just a curmudgeon
<DarinMiller> regarding firefox, do you want it to alway open in the same location?  I can walk you through how to force it.
<VulcanJedi> preferably, to open in the last position it was open
<VulcanJedi> but if i can have it open on primary, that's of course the next best thing
<DarinMiller> Just a sec, testing ff on my dual screen box.
<DarinMiller> I usally run chrome and does not always follow the desktop windows placement either...
<DarinMiller> Do you run ff full or split screen?
<VulcanJedi> full
<VulcanJedi> haven't tried chrome on ubuntu yet, is chromium the same thing?
<DarinMiller> chromium lack the built in pepperflash and other proprietary bits.
<DarinMiller> VulcanJedi:  the monitor where you want ff to start, is it your primary monitor? Do you know how to verify?
<VulcanJedi> It is, but I can double check.
<DarinMiller> 16.04 had issues with primary monitor retention. backports updates fix most of the issues.
<VulcanJedi> oh, well then i should see if it keeps the 2nd monitor's panel if i add one again
<DarinMiller> OK, I found a new option I had not tried until now.
<VulcanJedi> yes, correct monitor is primary
<DarinMiller> for grins, toggle the primary to other monitor apply then toggle back.
<Froeystrated> hi all
<Froeystrated> DarinMiller, sintre: hi!  So this is from the livecd
<Froeystrated> proof that it's not a hardware issue
<sintre> it lives
<sintre> gj joey
<VulcanJedi> done
<sintre> so back up and prepare for new install
<Froeystrated> I made one dvd, and that ended up having physical media errors so I made anothe rone
<DarinMiller> regardless, try this trick: right click on title bar and select "more  options"
<sintre> because we'
<Froeystrated> what because we
<DarinMiller> l^More Actions
<sintre> can't figure out ho to fix current one
<Froeystrated> sintre: I'd rather not have to make customizations to the OS again... argh
<sintre> :)
<Froeystrated> oh
<DarinMiller> good to hear Froeystrated.  I still with we could fix your problem without a slegehammer reinstall, but I am out of ideas.
<Froeystrated> and the graphics doesn't work
<Froeystrated> I ahve nvidia here.
<Froeystrated> DarinMiller: aye
<Froeystrated> thanks
<sintre> yea lets give it one more shot
<DarinMiller> live cd does not have Nvidia proprietary drivers.
<Froeystrated> but X won't show because it's nvidia
<Froeystrated> yep
<Froeystrated> DarinMiller: fuck me, rioght?
<Froeystrated> *right
<Froeystrated> sudo atp-get install nvidia-367
<Froeystrated> er
<Froeystrated> then restrtr X somehow
<Froeystrated> and hope it loads nvidia drivers?
<Froeystrated> dunno.
<Froeystrated> god this is so retarded that it doesn't work.
<DarinMiller> nvidia requires restart so live installing nvidia drivers will not persist through  reboot.
<Froeystrated> every single upgrade of kubuntu breaks something stupid.
<Froeystrated> DarinMiller: oh lovely :)
<VulcanJedi> noted
<Froeystrated> upgrading is never easy for me
<Froeystrated> always something fundamental has to break, argh
<DarinMiller> VulcanJedi: sorry, under more  actions, selection special windows settings
<DarinMiller> On the size and position tab, check the "initial placment" box and select "under mouse" (or whatever you want to try).
<VulcanJedi> Ooh! I'm going to try smart placement and see what it does
<VulcanJedi> had no idea there were so many options in that context menu
<DarinMiller> VulcanJedi: smart placement should be your current behavior unless you changed that in sys settings.
<VulcanJedi> really? then why is default its own option?
<DarinMiller> VulcanJedi: anyways, many options in there, but sadly, I don't see a remember last position option.
<DarinMiller> check sys setting -> win manag -> win behavior -> advanced tab
<VulcanJedi> oh, hey
<DarinMiller> I set ff to open with meta+f and set ff win settings to open under the mouse.  works as advertised.
<VulcanJedi> well, at least i have a fun new toolbox to play with, thx
<DarinMiller> np :)
<DarinMiller> Froeystrated: How much HD space do you have?
<sintre> 64 gigs ram should = like 4 2 tb hdds :)
<sintre> but didn't ask him about hdd space , oops
<VulcanJedi> well, for one reason or the other, firefox is now opening on primary, so that's good
<VulcanJedi> take that, kubuntu!
<sintre> epsiode 2 kubuntu strikes back cometing to a install near you soon
<DarinMiller> VulcanJedi: I have seen funny issues where some strange setting are stuck until the certain things are toggled.  That why I recommended toggling the primary monitor as I had an issue on 16.04.
<DarinMiller> Oh, oh he left.
<sintre> he'll problally be back
<sintre> i guess
<sintre> he's been at it for two days about now
<Roey> hi
<sintre> wb
<Roey> rebooted.
<Roey> so here is my catch 22
<Roey> I can boot off a livecd
<DarinMiller> ok
<Roey> but X wont' work because of nvidia drivers missing.
<sintre> ok darin can talk you thru doing a side by install with current install
<Roey> I can jump off a bridge but that won't do anything to solve the problem
<sintre> which then can give you time to work on new install while you save stuff
<DarinMiller> Roey do you know if /home is it's own partition?
<Roey> actually scratch that.  A friend of mine did jump off a bridge, so that's not funny.
<sintre> atleas then you can cess a webpage
<Roey> DarinMiller: Yeah I was looking at th e mount table
<Roey> /home, /arch are each in their own partitions
<DarinMiller> df -l
<VulcanJedi> DarinMiller, yup, that's going to be my goto fix for display-related issues now, toggle the relevant setting and see if it works
<DarinMiller> shows /home as it's own partition?
<Roey> DarinMiller: you know I'd pastebin it but I can't load the pastebin site
<Roey> DarinMiller: correct
<Roey> I can obliterate / and /home and /arch would still be there
<Roey> or would they? it's a btrfs installation.
<DarinMiller> Wait, so if you know about setting up home as it's own partition, I assume you know you  can re-install without reformatting home, yes?
<Roey> DarinMiller: right
<Roey> the only thing--is that I don't have a backup here.
<Roey> I mean I do.
<Roey> But I can't get the disk drive to work for some reason.
<DarinMiller> what is in root that requires backup?
<Roey> well just my /home and /arch
<Roey> /arch is where I keep movies, music, etc.
<Roey> and even still, I can't load x
<Roey> *X
<DarinMiller> mind sharing your df listing? df -l | pastebinit
<DarinMiller> http://pastebin.com/00YAAUUZ <- Mine looks like this.
<Roey> what's pastebinit, a command?  I don't appear to have it.
<Roey> and again--I can't resolve hostnames so I can't do this
<Roey> I can't load the site
<DarinMiller> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Roey> connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com...
<Roey> um
<Roey> it's not connecting
<Roey> do you get it?
<Roey> I can't look up anything
<DarinMiller> you can pipe command like output and create quick share link to terminal output.
<Roey> here
<Roey> pm me
<Roey> i"ll paste there.
<Roey> how about that?
<DarinMiller> ok
<Roey> hihi
<sintre> hi again
<sintre> so decide how your gonna go forward?
<Roey> er
<Roey> I have no idea.
<sintre> btw can you right click on desktop
<sintre> and add widgets
<sintre> if so drag a network over onto desktop it probally has no icon in the menu on left side but it'll be there
<sintre> then right click on it
<sintre> then you can try change the settings on your connection
<sintre> once you se your connection right click and hit edit
<Roey> sintre: oh, ok
<Roey> hi
<Roey> ok I deactivated Network1 and then re-activated it
<Roey> sintre: ping doesn't work still
<sintre> well now you have access yto settings is darin still around
<Roey> yeah we're chatting in a PM actually
<sintre> i think ipv6 can be deactivated from there
<Roey> we tried deactivating ipv6 through the commandline, that didn't sovle it
<sintre> hmm , some great network guys but you gotta be on same time as them to grab thier attention and help
<sintre> i honestly would just get rdy for new install side by side
<Roey> ah
<Roey> sure
<Roey> I don't want to reinstall though
<Roey> for a few reasons:
<Roey> 1) I don't want to clobber my BTRFS partitions
<sintre> this is almost two days not being able to even get a webpage silly
<Roey> because it's all one partition that is subpartitioned
<Roey> 2) I made custom edits to config files and don't want to clobber them with a re-installation
<sintre> you can save copies of config files
<sintre> its up to you but honestly , if at this point we've exuasted all option that i know of
<sintre> or you can have a gimp useless os tht can rresolve websites
<sintre> i mean thats your call , i don't think anybody else is gonna come up with magic answer
<sintre> its time spent trouble shooting and hoping or time spent reinstalling and repairing
<sintre> thing is we can't figure out hoew to repair this
<Roey> sintre: I understand where you're coming from
<Roey> DarinMiller, sintre: good night guys :)
<DarinMiller> gn all
<sintre> night Roey
<sintre> might DarinMiller
<sintre> night :)
<DarinMiller> :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<user|39627> hi
<antonio_> ciao
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I'm copying files from my hd to an externa drive, but it seems to be going at <1MBps, is this normal?
<BluesKaj> hi Taggnostr
<Taggnostr> I first tried through dolphin, and plasmashell was using 100%+ cpu, now I'm trying with cp, and it still seems slow
<BluesKaj> is the external drive usb connected ?, if so make sure it's connected to the 3.0
<Taggnostr> it's usb, and I connected it to the blue usb on the back of my pc
<Taggnostr> even usb 2 should transfer at 60MB/s
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, actually it shoud be faster thru dolphin
<Taggnostr> should I stop cp and try again through dolphin?
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, yes
<Taggnostr> let's see
<BluesKaj> you should see the external drive listed in the dolphin device list on the left
<Taggnostr> the tray loading icon says 300KiB/s
<Taggnostr> and plasmashell is using ~115% cpu (from top)
<Taggnostr> I think this already happened a few times in the past, sometimes it gets really slow, sometimes it's fast
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, odd that plasmashell is using so much cpu, perhaps an update and upgrade are in order
<Taggnostr> should be up to date
<BluesKaj> I just copied 3Gig media file from my outboard to my home dir in less than 30 secs, but I use an esata to sata connection
<Taggnostr> that's what usually happens for me as well, but some times it's slow
<BluesKaj> you must have some other processes using up cpu
<Taggnostr> plasmashell? it starts eating cpu as soon as I start copying
<BluesKaj> it shouldn'r
<Taggnostr> I'll try to copy the subdirs one by one and see if it changes anything
<BluesKaj> oops, my ususally reliable vpn server went down
<Taggnostr> I'll try to restart and see if it gets any better
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, which kubuntu are you running?
<acheronuk> Taggnostr: what version of plasma do you have?
<Taggnostr> 16.10
<Taggnostr> plasmashell 5.7.5
<Taggnostr> brb
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356479
<ubottu> KDE bug 356479 in general "plasmashell uses 100% CPU when there is an animation in the task bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<acheronuk> at least on the CPU side, may be that ^^^^
<acheronuk> and that is hopefully fixed in the plasma 5.8.x backports in backports ppa
<Taggnostr> that did the trick, copying at ~30MB/s now
<acheronuk> though I can't confirm that 100%, as I was never able to reproduce that bug to start with
<acheronuk> Taggnostr: ok. so a transient issue then
<Taggnostr> yes, it comes and goes
<Taggnostr> I'm not even sure that's the issue, I think I got similar problems when I had programs writing on the disk
<Taggnostr> like a videocapture software, sometimes when I stopped it it would be ready immediately, other times it would take a few minutes to write the file before it was ready
<acheronuk> possible not the same then
<Taggnostr> the files had comparable sizes, and I don't remember it having any tray animation
<Taggnostr> I just hope it's not an hardware issue
<Taggnostr> FTR now plasmashell is around ~60%, but the writing is going fast
<Taggnostr> there's also a mount.ntfs using 15-50%
<BluesKaj> !info ext4
<ubottu> Package ext4 does not exist in yakkety
<BluesKaj> !info extfs
<ubottu> Package extfs does not exist in yakkety
<kiendeleo> So I just set up my laptop with Kubuntu after 10+ years of using Ubuntu as my primary OS for my work computers.  I set up Two-Factor authentication for sudo and login and it apears that the Plasma login doesn't support entering the unlock code and a password.  Is ther a way to add this feature?
<kiendeleo> *there
<BluesKaj> kiendeleo, what do you mean, two factor authentication ?
<kiendeleo> I set it up so that I have to enter a code and a password using the "google-authenticator" package
<BluesKaj> never heard of that as an authenticator for Kubuntu
<kiendeleo> It works great on servers and compand line stuff (ssh, etc.) but I would like to get it set up so I have to have the authenticator to log in to the machine as well
<BluesKaj> in sddm or grub?
<kiendeleo> ssdm
<kiendeleo> *sddm
<BluesKaj> I guess you could edit /etc/sddm.conf
<kiendeleo> that file doesn't exist, I am runnign 16.10 if that chnages anything
<BluesKaj> kiendeleo, /etc/sddm.conf  exists here on 16.10..I have it open
<kiendeleo> I have an sddm folder in /etc and it contains a file Xsession in it
<kiendeleo> no sddm.conf
<BluesKaj> look in dolhin root then etc, then a textfile sddm.conf
<BluesKaj> or in the run command , /etc/sddm.conf
<kiendeleo> "bash: /etc/sddm.conf: No such file or directory"
<BluesKaj> kiendeleo, alt+f2, kdesudo kate /etc/sddm.conf
<kiendeleo> It opened a blank file saying it is new
<kiendeleo> I am guessing that kate is simular to Gedit in Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> odd because I have it as a plain textfile here and on my laptop
<kiendeleo> definatly odd, This is a fresh instal off of the latest Iso (Downloaded yesterday) were there recent changes to how the display manager works?
<BluesKaj> kiendeleo, https://paste.kde.org/pcocopnxp
<BluesKaj> kiendeleo, sddm is the default kubuntu DM afaik
<kiendeleo> It that what is supposed to be in that file?
<BluesKaj> good question  :-)
<BluesKaj> I don't edit many conf files..mainly media conf files
<kiendeleo> I guess I'll be reading a plethora of manpages today LOL
<user|61838> hello, I am tryingng to install expressvpn on kubuntu 16.10, but I need to install initscripts. can anyone help me troubleshoot this issue?
<BluesKaj> kiendeleo, good luck, most man pages are too arcane for my ' knowledge base '
<BluesKaj> you probly need to install openvpn user|61838
<user|61838> I did
<user|61838> When i try to connect manually, my connection is timed out
<kiendeleo> BluesKaj, thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> user|61838, did expressvpn provide you with .ovpn and certs for the openvpn file
<user|61838> When i try to use the app provided by expressvpn I get the initscripts error
<user|61838> I will paste the error I am getting
<BluesKaj> user|61838, i asked you a question plase answer that first
<user|61838> yes they did
<BluesKaj> also did you install network-manager-openvpn
<user|61838> Yes I installed network-manager-openvpn
<BluesKaj> user|61838, did you copy the crt and .ovvpn files to /etc/openvpn/
<user|61838> No I did not, should I do that now?
<BluesKaj> us, depends did you also download and install an sh file or run file with a small gui as part of the expressvpn package
<BluesKaj> user|61838,^
<user|61838> I did, however, I could not install the file because I am missing the "initscripts" dependency
<BluesKaj> ok let's see the eroor
<user|61838> https://goo.gl/ELqRq0  I used the paste feature, not to sure how it works lol
<BluesKaj> user did you i9nstall the replacements suggested in line 5?
<BluesKaj> install
<BluesKaj> user|61838,^
<user|61838> BluesKaj, no I did not, I am a novice linux user, if you have the time would you walk me through the process?
<BluesKaj> user|61838, open a terminal, the copy and paste this, sudo apt install util-linux util-linux:i386 sysvinit-utils:i386 sysvinit-utils , then enter
<BluesKaj> the=then
<user|61838> BluesKaj, done, want me to post the results?
<BluesKaj> no errors?
<BluesKaj> dependency errors etc
<user|61838> yes there were errors
<BluesKaj> ok post
<user|61838> https://goo.gl/g9djYb
<BluesKaj> bummer I should have thought of this elemntary command first , sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade ,
<user|61838> ok one sec
<BluesKaj> user|61838, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<user|61838> I ran it
<BluesKaj> now the dpkg command above
<user|61838> I ran it
<user|61838> nothing so far
<BluesKaj> so it returned to the prompt without any output
<user|61838> yes
<BluesKaj> ok, now run sudo apt -f install
<user|61838> all three results returned 0
<BluesKaj> user|61838, check /etc/openvpn to see if the crts and .ovpn files are there
<user|61838> Blueskaj, No they are not in the etc/openvpn folder
<BluesKaj> topen dolphin then choose root then navigate to /etc/then openvpn
<user|61838> I did
<BluesKaj> ok, are the crt and .ovpn files in your Downloads ?
<user|61838> yes
<BluesKaj> you'll need root permission so do, alt+F2 , then, kdesudo dolphin /etc/openvpn and paste the files there
<user|61838> ok, I pasted them there
<BluesKaj> now reboot
<lordievader> BluesKaj: You do know you can just point openvpn (the cli anyways) to the .ovpn file?
<BluesKaj> yes i do that myself , but I'm not using NM
<BluesKaj> oh you mean inorder to copy the files...\
<BluesKaj> old habits and all that
<BluesKaj> lordievader, thanks for the reminder
<user|67015> BluesKaj, Im back
<lordievader> No, as in "sudo openvpn <path-to-.ovpn"
<user|67015> I guess I should pick an username lol
<BluesKaj> user|67015, a nick would be good
<Duvah89> ok, so I restarted my computer, the files are in the etc/openvpn folder, what do i do now
<BluesKaj> sorry my vpn got disconnected
<BluesKaj> I'll repeat lordievader, my vpn service requires a username and pw in the commnad, i have it aliased in bash-aliases so i don't have type a long command to connect
<BluesKaj> the command has to point to /etc/openvpn/login.txt for username and pw, so it's a bit complicated
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Your .ovpn config can point to that too. I got a similar setup on a vm. The openvpn service is started on boot. VPN requires username and password, but the config takes care of that.
<BluesKaj> i don't use vpn all the time, just for torrents and irc mostly
<BluesKaj> Duvah89, is your vpn connecting?
<Duvah89> BluesKaj, sorry no it is not, I had to step away from my desk, my apologies.
<Roey> hello all
<Roey> lordievader: o/
<Roey> .tell
<Roey> doh.
<sintre> Roey> hey there good day
<sintre> so how is the jounrey going :)
<Roey> oh man
<Roey> I fixed it.
<Roey> sintre: I still have to breathe heavily, one moment
<sintre> ok , i gotta hear this :)
<Roey> sintre: this pisses me off so much, like being hit in the face with a shiny gold brick wrapped in a thin rind of lemon
<sintre> err , i can imagine
<sintre> so what was the finaly fix
<Roey> getting rid of /etc/hosts (the one from https://hosts-file.net/?s=Download) and replacing it with the stock hosts file
<Roey> I tried also the newest version of that file and got the same error
<Roey> so the system has a problem reading that hosts file
<sintre> where did you grab the host file from live cd?
<Roey> sintre: see here: https://superuser.com/questions/704785/ping-cant-resolve-hostname-but-nslookup-can
<Roey> sintre: I retained the stock hosts file when I installed that giant hostsfile from the net
<Roey> (I just moved it to /etc/hosts.stock)
<sintre> god dman
<Roey> so now I copied that stock sucker back into /etc/hosts, and it works.
<sintre> you can report this lil problem and work around on forums or maybe in kubuntu-devel with this problem
<sintre> but i could be a problem above them
<sintre> i certainly book marked that page
<Roey> thank you :)
<Roey> thank you *so* *so* *so* much
<sintre> certainly thx for your stubborness
<Roey> ;)
<sintre> darin is gonna love to hear the news
<Roey> sintre: I mean that web page went thorugh all of the ideas we had
<Roey> and the last one... made me realize that yes, I had changed /etc/hosts (with that one from the net that blocks advertisement sites)
<sintre> certainly get word out there best you can i'll do the same
<Roey> ok
<Roey> is there a .tell here
<Roey> .tell
<Roey> doh
<Roey> would have wnated to let Darin know
<sintre> hhe normally gets on later in the evening i'll let you tell him :)
<Roey> so I think that the system has an isuse trying to read that 'net hosts file.
<Roey> :)
<Roey> sintre: can you do me a favor
<Roey> a big favor
<sintre> whats that
<Roey> do you have a test environment
<sintre> na sry
<Roey> can you try downloading that file and after isntallig it into /etc/hosts, try and ping something?
<sintre> later when my other pc if free i can
<sintre> its in use atm
<sintre> this is my pribary system i'm on atm
<sintre> primary bla
<sintre> my older notebook hooked up to everything hardwired
<Roey> ooh I like pribaries
<Roey> antioxidants, you know
<Roey> sintre: heh
<sintre> lol
<Roey> so in short I think 16.04 was fine with that hostsfile from https://hosts-file.net/?s=Download but 16.10 is not.
<sintre> you'd be supposed at some of my epic mtypos
<sintre> i once assert to the channel i was going to grab some ravioli for dinner instead of leving it in my panty
<sintre> they're loginand here but pretty active in kubuntu-devel atm
<sintre> if they can fix it they will
<sintre> fif its not just uniwue to you
<sintre> unique
<Roey> hahahaha
<Roey> fif
<Roey> ?
<Roey> sintre: aye
<Roey> sintre: are you familiar with hostfile.net?
<Roey> they give you a hostfile that blocks plenty of advertisement sites
<sintre> not really
<sintre> ohh so you had something previously installed
<sintre> custom
<sintre> before yupgrade?
<Roey> correct
<sintre> well then we found the culprit
<Roey> aye!
<Roey> sure did.
<Roey> god
<Roey> I feel like I've just come out of the bathroom and my butt feels numb from sitting so long
<Roey> but I got it.
<sintre> yea man certainy congratz 100 times
<Roey> heh
<Roey> and btw
<sintre> it always works out like that it seems
<sintre> last thing you'd could possibly think of
<Roey> the way they use strace in that link I showed you--that is what I mean by "digging deeper"
<Roey> solid analytical work
<Roey> sintre: heh
#kubuntu 2017-01-19
<user|34068> Anyone had success installing amdgpu pro on kubuntu 16.10?
<IrcsomeBot1> Henrik Burman was added by: Henrik Burman
<sintre> darin has Roey talked to you yet
<DarinMiller> Nope I just logged in.  Took over an hour to drive home from work in the freezing rain.  Rain follwed about 4 inches of snow.
<sintre> he wants to tell you about it .:) and its good news
<DarinMiller> Cool.
<DarinMiller> I like good news!
<sintre> hopefully that paged him
<DarinMiller> I had a list of stuff I was going to try with him.
<mlsoft> which is the best IRC client for kubuntu?
<DarinMiller> mlsoft: I  use konversation but other people really like quassel
<sintre> both come stock
<sintre> i'm lazy and use web connect alot :)
<DarinMiller> sintre: do you use https://webchat.freenode.net/ or something else?
<sintre> thru kubntu website , wkii something
<sintre> still trying to figure out the font to match it in quessell
<sintre> as i like that so far over konversation
<DarinMiller> I need to visit the kubuntu pages more often.  I did not know http://kubuntu.org/support/ had a web channel on it.
<sintre> lol
<sintre> well we all learn every day here it seems
<sintre> if Roey could get back to keyboard , maybe we could figure out a lil fix for something
<DarinMiller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re72di5phM0
<sintre> stop making fun of #plasma
<sintre> :P
<DarinMiller> it's quiet in here tonight
<sintre> yea , and we know whats coming afterwards
<sintre> " um gfx don't work internet is done , all i got is a console can anybody willing to help"
<sintre> i'll never forget that night lol
<DarinMiller> yea, those are tough
<DarinMiller> updating my kci-unstable partion..... 640 packages to update... 342MB download
<sintre> its the unpacking thing thats the problem hehe
<Roey> dar
<Roey> doh!
<Roey> sintre: just missed him!!!!!
<sintre> lol
<sintre> god this isa  cycle we gotta end
<sintre> he'll be back he'ss workin gon packagges that are broken i think
<sintre> if not tomorrow
<sintre> i did go ahead and give him a little of what you told me as i paged you over an hour ago :)
<sintre> he needs some more info so we can figure out exactly what happend and maybe even get a quick fix for the issue if we come across it again
<sintre> i'm of myself in about 20 , gotta work tomorrow
<sintre> night to anybody out there listening to crickets
<parth_> is there any way to install vsphere client in linux ?
<nayan> hi
<parth_> hi
<ben__> Hello
<sintre> hi
<sintre> most action channlen has seen last ew hours  :)
<muto> KDE 5.9 looks interesting
<muto> How've you all been lately?
<hateball> oh they left
<muto> hateball: Yeah
<hateball> re: vsphere client
<hateball> which is not possible to run in linux, but you should be using the up to date flex or html5 client anyhow
<muto> My current machine can hardly run a text editor, I'm not gonna think about VMware, lol
<denza242> oh no
<denza242> I accidentally nuked the menubar from ktorrent
<denza242> how do i re-enable it
<muto> denza242:  I never use kTorrent D: and I'm probably the only non-afk user here, whenever I remove the menubar, I rebooted the computer and it worked, I'm not familiar with any other workaround.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<parth_> i am unable to install vmrc, can anyone help ?
<parth_> ?
<lordievader> !info vmrc
<ubottu> Package vmrc does not exist in yakkety
<lordievader> parth_: What is vmrc?
<parth_> vmware remote console
<lordievader> Ah, vmware. Don't think vmware stuff is quickly going in the repos. Do you have a .deb?
<parth_> no its .bundle
<lordievader> I read on the web that .bundle is mostly used for Mac OSX, are you sure you have the right version?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, are you ther?
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89, yes
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, Goodmorning! I never got my vpn connected so I went back to kubuntu 16.04.
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, the vpn installed without a problem on 16.04
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89, has to be a bug then, however I don't use network-manager or it's vpn version, so i think the problem lies with either of those apps on 16.10
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89, does 16.04 meet your needs other than your vpn requirements?
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, I agree, and yes Kubu 16.04 is perfect, I use it for work and going to use it for my lpic 1, yes I am a total novice lol
<shiverz> hello guys! can someone give me a hand? preferably someone who runs kubuntu with 3 monitors and 2 nvidia graphics cards.. I am having some issues finalizing my settings.
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89, well 16.04 is LTS so it's supported longer than regular kubuntu OSs ,and a good choice for a work computer.
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, Regular Kubuntu OS? whats the difference?
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89, they upgrade to new version every 6 months
<BluesKaj> I'm testing 17.04 as we speak
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89, LTS versions are meant for use on work pcs due to their stability and length of support
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, what is the benefit of upgrading every six months?
<Duuvah89> am I missing out on anything?
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89,  newer packages , newer themes etc
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89, I still use 14.04.4 on one of my pcs as a fallback OS in case something goes wrong with 16.10 or 17.04
<BluesKaj> I use it on my media center pc  Duuvah89, because it just works
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, so would I use 16.10 or 17, for a gaming pc?
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89, I can't answer that because I'm not a gamer
<shiverz> well, there is SteamOS
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, WELL WHAT IN THE WORLD DO IF Y NOT GAME!!!!!!!! THE HORROR!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> my media pc contains all my music, picture and movie files and ity's connected to my video/tv and sound systems
<Duuvah89> jk
<Duuvah89> lol
<Duuvah89> gotcha
<Duuvah89> brb
<BluesKaj> I spend a lot of my time here on irc for starters
<shiverz> BluesKaj maybe you could give me a hand? I am still quite new to linux
<shiverz> would be very kind of you
<BluesKaj> depends on your issue shiverz , tell us what it is
<shiverz> I have 3 monitors connected to 2 identical nvidia graphics cards without SLI bridge. I got my setup to work with tweaking the xorg.conf, but now I have this issue: when I maximize a window, it maximizes over all 3 monitors. I would like the window to maximize only to the current monitor. I tried fiddling with KWin but without avail. I could upload
<shiverz> my xorg.conf to pastebin or similar if that helps.
<BluesKaj> shiverz, not really, sorry but i have expertise whatsoever with multiple monitors. I use a large screen plasma tv as a monitor so i don't need anything else.
<BluesKaj> no expertise
<shiverz> okay, thank you anyway! :)
<Duuvah89> back
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89, I repeat, I spend a lot of my time here on irc for starters
<BluesKaj> I'm old and games never interested me much
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, Thats why you are THE Kubu Guru lol
<BluesKaj> not really , I'm a techie who got interested in pcs after retirement, 2 yrs after my first home pc i discovered Linux
<Duuvah89> what was your first home pc?
<BluesKaj> a 1998 vintage HP celeron with 64mb RAN , 6Gb hdd and 366mhz cpu on dialup for internet
<BluesKaj> RAM even
<BluesKaj> DSL was available a couple yrs later which I connected as soon as possible
<Duuvah89> brb
<BluesKaj> Duuvah89, how about you ?
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, My first pc was a Dell e510, pent4, 8gb of ram, I had that pc all the way up until a couple of years ago, I upgraded the hd to a used wd raptor drive, that computer was my lover
<Duuvah89> jk
<Duuvah89> HAHA
<Duuvah89> I did not have digital relations with that computer
<BluesKaj> we have digital relations with a pc with every keystroke and mouse action :-)
<Duuvah89> BluesKaj, LOL, I have been found out, I can never look at my wife in the face again lol
<Duuvah89> brb again
<noaXess> hey all..
<noaXess> are there some vpn/openvpn/routing freaks here? ;)
<Duuvah89> I use a vpn, but I am a novice vpn user
<BluesKaj> noaXess, not a vpn freak, but what's your issue?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, also which vpn service
<fmeerkoetter> the sound on my kubuntu16.04 box dies on a regular basis (a few hours max).
<fmeerkoetter> the journal contains a lot of these line if it happens Jan 19 16:37:10 naos pulseaudio[14999]: [pulseaudio] shm.c: shm_open() failed: No such file or directory
<fmeerkoetter> logout + login "fixes" it
<fmeerkoetter> any idea how to get to the bottom of it?
<BluesKaj> fmeerkoetter, is this a laptop?
<fmeerkoetter> BluesKaj: yes, a thinkpad t440p
<fmeerkoetter> 3 devices
<fmeerkoetter> internal sound, hdmi sound, usb sound
<BluesKaj> check you power settings
<fmeerkoetter> BluesKaj: happens while connected to mains
<fmeerkoetter> not while on battery
<fmeerkoetter> what specific should i check?
<Mrokii> Hello. How can I see all available network-connections in Kubuntu 16.10? I can see the network-icon in the standard-bar that is visible on KDE, but it only shows my (already connected) Ethernet-connection. But I also have a wlan-Stick attached (which worked before). But at the moment I can't see it when clicking on the Network-icon.
<BluesKaj> no matter, your setting timers for sleep etc, fmeerkoetter
<fmeerkoetter> BluesKaj: these are very short, 2, 5 and 10 minutes
<fmeerkoetter> BluesKaj: audio survives longer
<fmeerkoetter> sometimes an hour
<fmeerkoetter> its also not tied to inactivity
<fmeerkoetter> it just happend to me while working on a document
<fmeerkoetter> (at least thats my impression)
<BluesKaj> fmeerkoetter,  which audio chip ?
<Mrokii> Forget my question. Seems I got it working now.
<fmeerkoetter> Jan 18 16:39:00 naos kernel: snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for ALC3232: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, sometimes the network daemon takes a while to recognize all network interfaces
<fmeerkoetter> thats the internal one
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: Maybe that is what happened. Not sure.
<Mrokii> I had just rebooted my system.
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, ok
<BluesKaj> fmeerkoetter, personally i purge pulseaudio and puleaudio utils on my intel equipped audio pcs ...snd-hda-intel works directly with alsa alsa-utils  without the need for pulse in the mix so to speak...I'm not advising you to do so, but I have fewer audio problems without pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> some other audio chip drivers are written to depnend on pulseaudio , but not the intel hda
<BluesKaj> depend
<BluesKaj> fm and trying to track down a failing audio server problem like you have with pulse is a difficult one
<BluesKaj> fmeerkoetter,^
<Mrokii> Can somebody point me to up-to-date info about changing the names of network interfaces? I found something on the net about editing "/etc/iftab", but I'm not sure if that's the best way to do it.
<BluesKaj> Mrokii,  /etc/iftab doesn't exist on current supported versions of kubuntu afaik
<BluesKaj> bbiab,
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, systemd has it's own naming scheme, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/network-interfaces-name-change-in-ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf.html
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: Thanks, that's useful information. I'll see if I can change the names to my needs, following the instruction.
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, why do you need to change the interface names, you'll just create problems for yourself
<himcesjf> I am noticing a weird behaviour on my Kubuntu system running on a 3.0 USB stick connected to USB 3.0 port that it lags a lot when connected to AC source and the moment it is unplugged from source, it works fine. Any suggestions on how to trace the cause?
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: I don't really like the name for the wlan interface. It's "wlx24050f954515", which is stupidly long for no good reason.
<himcesjf> Sysinfo for 'TuxStick': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.8.0-34-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz at 2487-2697/2700 MHz, RAM: 6642/7902 MB, Storage: 40/675 GB, 267 procs, 3.98h up
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: And what reasons exactly would I create by renaming the interface?
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: I'm no expert, so I'm curious.
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, try this command to see the renamed interfaces, ip a | grep inet
<BluesKaj> renamed by systemd that is
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: Yeah, that's a list with my lan- and wlan-interfaces (among others).
<d3vcho> Is Kubuntu better than Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> d3vcho, depends on your taste in desktop environments
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<d3vcho> BluesKaj: Seems that kubuntu-desktop has finished unpacking
<d3vcho> What do I do know?
<Muto> Hello
#kubuntu 2017-01-20
<Duuvah> Hello All, is there an option for me to change my lock screen picture?
<mad_pumpkin> GNU Grub version 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6   ::  Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   (I can't boot from usb to repair, no disk drive, is there a command I can run here to fix this issue?)
<user|24692> Kubuntu get stuck at preparing for install screen (continue button) unclickable\
<user|24692> In a virtual machine though
<user|24692> still if it can';t install there i wont try it on my laptoip
<user|24692> OK, will stay with arch bye
<Roey> .seen DarinMiller
<Roey> .tell DarinMiller
<Roey> doh
<shiverz> Hello :) Is someone here with experience with a triple monitor setup and two graphics cars? I got all monitors working but their behavior is wierd; when I maximize a window it gets stretched across all three monitors. Maybe someone has a bit of time for me? :)
<soee> shiverz: hi, you have set them as separate screens that do not duplicate content?
<soee> also what Kubuntu version are you using ?
<shiverz> hi soee, they do not duplicate content; this is a working environment and I need some space to stretch out :D I am currently running 16.04.1 LTS
<shiverz> I am using the latest stable nvidia driver, the nouveau is really unpleasant to work with as it is lagging when I drag windows to different monitors.
<soee> shiverz: ok, do you have also backports ppa enabled?
<shiverz> yes, and I update/upgraded
<shiverz> (if you mean ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports)
<soee> yup, to be sure heck what plasma version you have, type in teminal: plasmashell -v
<shiverz> QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root' \ plasmashell 5.8.5
<soee> ok so you have should have pretty good multiscreen suppot
<soee> this problem happens also on free Drivers?
<shiverz> soee on the free drivers, I don't have the problem with maximizing, it works as I want it to, but it is really laggy when moving between screens and the mouse gets stuck every 5-20 seconds
<shiverz> http://pastebin.com/hhVV3Sgu this is my xorg.conf. I already tried setting MultiGPU on, but then the 3rd monitor on the 2nd card is not receiving any signal.
<soee> shiverz: i have no experiance with dual cards etc. :/ maybe try asking on #nvidia channel
<shiverz> thank you for your tip, I will try that! thanks for your time :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<linux> Hi , anyon here
<hateball> !help | linux
<ubottu> linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linux> I have memory flash 8GB , I used this " dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd"  to format the flash,  But after nine hours is not over, so I closed the terminal and removed the flash , now the memory flash does not work .
<IrcsomeBot1> Moataz_ZS was removed by: Moataz_ZS
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<esperegu> How am I suppose to connect my android phone to kubuntu so I can make file transfers? I selected mtp on the phone by default, it shows up and I can create a directory but when I try to copy a file dolphin saids it cannot write the file.
<BluesKaj> esperegu, try kdeconnect for both pc and android
<esperegu> thought we had mtp for that... installing...
<esperegu> BluesKaj: have it on and its connected by usb but nothing happens
<BluesKaj> esperegu, kdeconnect is over your netowork via Lan ow wifi
<BluesKaj> ow=or
<esperegu> BluesKaj: also possible if they not on the same network?
<esperegu> BluesKaj: I added the IP of the laptop on the phone but it doesnt see it
<parth_> hi
<lordievader> Mtp can work too.
<BluesKaj> actually kdeconnect is kind of flakey, maybe mtp makes a more stable connection
<BluesKaj> I need more sleep....later
<shiverz> Hello :) Is someone here who knows his way around KDE, especially the window manager KWin? I need some help basically with terminology cause I can't really google my issue.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<g4r8a6e> test
<g4r8a6e> hi floown
<himcesjf> Hey BluesKaj
<himcesjf> Do you know solution to this problem -
<himcesjf> I am noticing a weird behaviour on my Kubuntu system running on a 3.0 USB stick connected to USB 3.0 port that it lags a lot when connected to AC source and the moment it is unplugged from source, it works fine. Any suggestions on how to trace the cause?
<himcesjf> Kubuntu running on a laptop
<hateball> well the first thing would be to track down your "lag"
<hateball> does any process run amok?
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, how's the speed once the battery is fully charged , but still plugged into the mains
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: There is no lag at all when it is running on battery irrespective of charge level
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: I am yet to try what you asked
<himcesjf> hateball: Checking
<BluesKaj> that's not what I asked
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: Right, I am yet to try what you asked
<himcesjf> hateball: No, no process on amok
<hateball> himcesjf: what is laggy tho? moving windows around? or I/O stuff like opening programs etc?
<himcesjf> hateball: Everything. Cannot see what I typed if I am typing here, the mouse cursor gets stuck, the clock stops, cannot switch to other open windows, IRC messages doesn't show and when I unplug it IRC mesages flood in etc
<himcesjf> It's weird
<himcesjf> Sysinfo for 'TuxStick': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.8.0-34-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz at 2444-2570/2700 MHz, RAM: 7762/7902 MB, Storage: 43/675 GB, 268 procs, 24.29h up
<hateball> huh
<hateball> odd indeed
<himcesjf> It's only when you physically use the system that you understand how slow it gets when running on AC
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: Checking what you asked for.
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: Running on AC with 100% battery. Lag? Little with Konversation hanging a little
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, check system monitor to see what could be using up cpu
<himcesjf> And my IRC client Konversation keep on disconnecting on AC while it gets hanged BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, sounds to me like a power connection problem between your AC connector and power buss to the battery. May be difficult to trace
<d3vcho> Why do I have 163 pending updated after installing Kubuntu?
<d3vcho> updates*
<d3vcho> And most of them showing 0 B...
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: No not possible. I have checked this situation on many other laptops and netbooks I have. Same results
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: It is definitely a software problem not a hardware problem. Specfically an OS problem
<BluesKaj> my laptop doesn't exhibit that problem at all
<d3vcho> Computer is running extremely slow after installing Kubuntu...
<d3vcho> and with a lot of inconsistencies in the design
<BluesKaj> d3vcho, update and upgrade your packages
<d3vcho> I'm trying to but I'm not able
<d3vcho> I receive an error after a while of pressing "Update"
<d3vcho> Let's try once again
<d3vcho> Everytime this happens I have to restart the computer
<BluesKaj> d3vcho, open a terminal and do, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<d3vcho> Okey, I had to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to run that, BluesKaj
<d3vcho> Let's see if this works
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: Or it can be related installing an OS on 3.0 USB stick, as I said in my original question
<d3vcho> Thanks BluesKaj, problems seems to be more or less solved now :)
<himcesjf> Has anyone noticed any lag when running Kubuntu off a USB 3.0 stick?
<himcesjf> not in live mode but installed on a USB
<d3vcho> How can I help translating Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, a usb install will always be slower to read and write than an install to a hdd or ssd
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: That used to be the case with USB installs on USB 2.0 not with USB 3,0
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, I beg to differ ...I've tried a persistent install to USB and it wasn't as fast as my normall hdd install
<BluesKaj> ojn USB 3.0
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: I have seen lot of improvements when installing (not live mode and persistence) Kubuntu on a USB 3.0 connected to USB 3.0 port in comparision to USB 2.0
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: I am noticing lag only when connected to AC otherwise it works just like an install on HDD/SSD
<BluesKaj> whynot just install to a hdd or ssd , why this USB , ehich will always be inferior due to the bus speed
<BluesKaj> anyway errands to do..bbl
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: Agreed about bus speed
<divyanshu> how and why to use irc?
<BluesKaj> !irc | divyanshu
<ubottu> divyanshu: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
#kubuntu 2017-01-21
<Roey> hi
<PullingOutHair> No 17.04 help on this irc?
<PullingOutHair> Hi
<hans_> ...moin, moin!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<d3vcho> Morning :)
<lordievader> Hey d3vcho
<d3vcho> How is it going lordievader?
<payton> Hello all. I have an old dell inspiron 1520 which ran 32 bit vista which was slow taking 30 mins to start up and open google.
<payton> i have look around for a new non window OS so went to mint linux but could not get any internet connection wirred or wifi so read that Kubunta would work so i burn a disc and down load Kubuntu 16 which look very nice but i can only get wirred internet but cant get the wifi to work has anyone any ideas
<lordievader> d3vcho: Pretty good here, Trying to improve my shell experience for IOS.
<d3vcho> That's good :)
<lordievader> payton: What kind of chip are you using?
<payton> ??? no idea how to do that
<lordievader> payton: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo lspci -k'?
<eima> hey can someone help me?  Dolphin top bar is missing, how to access special windows settings and bring it back?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<d3vcho> Studying :)
<d3vcho> what about you?
<BluesKaj> ??
<BluesKaj> Morning coffee here
<d3vcho> This is the type of design inconsistencies I'm experiencing...
<d3vcho> http://i.imgur.com/l8YsGOR.png
<d3vcho> It was supposed to display the desktop, but no, it remains displaying the browser with a square of the desktop...
<w0g0w4r> Is this the right place to ask for help with kbuntu?
<seyino> Hello,i did a fresh install of Kubuntu 16.10,but it did not come with an update manager and an software & sources manager(for managing repositories) by default.So what is the indended way of changing the repository and updating my system?(i cannot install muon updater because in synaptic it says that not it's a transitional package to plasma desktop)
<soee_> seyino: hi, it should have Discover
<soee_> but first of all add backports ppa and upgrade your Plasma to version 5.8.x
<seyino> @soee hello,i did try to update it with discover but it seem very slow and kinda buggy,so i prefer not to use it for updating.I installed the gnome update manager and use that instead
<seyino> @soee but is this the indended(recommended) way of doing the updates?
<soee_> seyino: Discover is official KDE update manager/app so i think yes
<soee_> you could try also installing muon, but i'm not sure if it is maintained and works with latest Kubuntus
<seyino> @soee that's the point,i did try to install muon-updater and synaptic says that it is a transitional package muon-updater->plasma discover
<seyino> and nothing is happening
<soee_> it is just: muon
<soee_> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.6.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 337 kB, installed size 2018 kB
<seyino> @soee,so what should i do now,should i uninstall the gnome update manager and the gnome software & sources program and use muon instead?
<soee_> Discover or muon i would say
<seyino> ok,i'll uninstall those and use muon,thank you.About the ppa backports suggestion,is it ok to use it,would it brake my system?(i don't know what to do except reinstall if it does)
<soee_> seyino: ll it can do is to make your system better
<soee_> you will get Plasma 5.8 LTS with it. and less buggy Discover :)
<seyino> @soee ok,thank you
<markit> hi, I've installed 16.04 desktop, but I see there is by default plasma-desktop but not kubuntu-desktop, is it normal?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> plasma is the desktop
<ShishKabab> Hey guys, how do I mount my encrypted home partition from a live USB? Previously, there would be a device /dev/sd*, but now there's only sda, which is the USB disk. Where did the HDD go and it's home partition?
#kubuntu 2017-01-22
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<d3vcho> Morning BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning d3vcho
<hplfk> hallo
<hplfk> kann mir bitte jemand helfen???
<hplfk> ich finde keinen weg meinen wlanstick unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen
<BluesKaj> !de | hplfk
<ubottu> hplfk: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hplfk> danke wie komm ich da hin??
<mparillo> sprechen sie /join #ubuntu-de
<reza> 3
#kubuntu 2018-01-15
<jimtendo> Hi guys, I've installed the plasma-workspace-wayland package on my Kubuntu 17.10 laptop and it appears to work fairly smoothly :) However, sometimes I use a dual monitor setup where the second monitor's resolution has to be set manually using xrandr (as I'm not given an option for the correct resolution in KDE's Display Management). Is there an "xrandr" alternative available for Wayland or does anyone know of a tutorial that might show me how to add my
<jimtendo> monitor's resolution for Wayland?
<valorie> jimtendo: maybe ask in #kde or #kde-devel?
<valorie> because that should be available via kscreen IMO
<valorie> and if it isn't available, that's a bug in my opinion
<jimtendo> Thanks valorie, will have a go there :)
<Guest73702> hello?
<valorie> hi, Guest73702
<valorie> how can we help
<Guest73702> hi just had a quick curious question. I recently noticed that when i go to wireless something i have to manually select the driver from a list of hundreds I came from Linux Mint where the driver was automattically found and installed and wondered why kubuntu doesn't do that
<Guest73702> wirelessly print something""
<valorie> you could check in krunner (alt space) and just type printer
<valorie> should take you to the command module
<valorie> when I print wirelessly no driver is required
<valorie> that said, it's hooked up to my husband's computer
<Guest73702> no printers appear on krunner for me only files on my drive
<Guest73702> and programs
<valorie> how about "driver"
<valorie> or printer driver
<valorie> there is a little application called driver-manager, but IMO that only installs graphics drivers, microcode etc
<Guest73702> yea i clicked on it checking it out now
<Guest73702> still collecting info
<valorie> yes, it's very slow
<valorie> much slower than it seems it should be
<Guest73702> your right it's just has some option about microcode for the intel cpu
<Guest73702> that's it
<Guest73702> it just"
<valorie> when I search for a printer it only shows me the ones available
<valorie> ok, if it suggests microcode, better install it
<valorie> that is a fix for the recent meltdown/spectre attacks IMO
<valorie> err, as far as I know
<valorie> I have done so and rebooted and all is well
<Guest73702> really? I read that that was fixed by updating the kernel which i did
<valorie> separate fix
<valorie> on a different level
<valorie> it's a pretty bad bug
<valorie> and from what I've read, the fixes so far don't entirely fix the whole problem
<valorie> we'll have to wait for the next generation of chips I think
<Guest73702> ok installing by the printer does appear in the printer app
<Guest73702> by the way"""
<valorie> excellent
<Guest73702> i did before as well my question was why i have to manually select the driver from a huge list
<Guest73702> also the config printer shows the printers in dupilcate
<Guest73702> even same IP
<Guest73702> config printer tool""
<valorie> sounds like a bug to me
<jimtendo> valorie: Don't think this one is a bug. Basically, when you add a Printer for the first time, I'm pretty sure you have to manually select the Driver (KDE does not auto-detect). I haven't tried Mint, so can't comment on Mint's behaviour
<valorie> well, it wouldn't be so much detection as prediction
<Guest73702> jimtendo: has it been suggested to add auto-detection?
<valorie> it's been years since I had to select such a thing since I usually use a laptop
<valorie> can't remember the last time I messed with cups
<valorie> wireless Just Works
<Guest73702> I can't imagine it'd be hard to add to the code of the tool
<Guest73702> im on a laptop rn
<Guest73702> lol
<valorie> now that I rarely print!
<valorie> maps and directions are on my phone
<coder123> i wanted to ask about it because in the heat of the moment i ended up using my phone to print since i couldn't deal with swifting through the list of drivers
<coder123> sifting"
<jimtendo> Guest73702: I'm not sure... but I think the manual selection is deliberate behaviour. I think it stems from the fact that the same printer can work with different drivers, but am not sure on this. I don't print often.
<valorie> used your phone to print!
<valorie> life is strange
<jimtendo> coder123: If what I wrote before is correct, then the best thing it might be able to do is "pre-select" the recommended driver while allowing the user to switch to another one if they so choose.
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> "suggested" then all the others
<coder123> of course and yeah i was wondering about the possibility of the printer working with multiple drivers but i'd imagine that if that was the case that it detected as such the list would only contain 5 or drivers
<coder123> is there a kubuntu dev channel?
<valorie> yes, #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> however, we don't make that stuff - either KDE devels do, or Ubuntu devels
<valorie> depending
<valorie> most of what Kub devels do is package, test, and sometimes fix bugs in whatever upstream makes sense
<coder123> really? they don't write the kde apps?
<valorie> of course sometimes Kubuntu devels also are Ubuntu devels and/or Debian devels, or work in Plasma or one of the other KDE teams
<valorie> KDE is an enormous community
<valorie> Kub is a tiny team
<valorie> although we're always looking to expand the team!
<valorie> some of our devels have in the past also been KDE application devels yes
<valorie> however KDE applications pretty much run everywhere, including windows and now android and other phones
<coder123> gotcha ok
<coder123> oh wow
<valorie> going pretty well because KDE now has a robust CI system testing the builds of everything on everything
<coder123> CI?
<valorie> which.... that CI system was built by a Kubuntu devel
<valorie> continuous integration
<coder123> oh ok gotcha
<valorie> takes the latest commits and builds and tests from git
<valorie> not just released stuff
<valorie> we do the same thing in Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<coder123> valorie are you a dev by any chance?
<valorie> with our packages
<valorie> a dev yes, and not a coder
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I'm the release manager and on the Kubuntu Council
<coder123> oh wow it's great to meet you
<valorie> nice to meet you too, coder123
<valorie> I blog as "linux grandma" if you read either planet
<coder123> cool
<jimtendo> valorie: do you know if there are any plans of integrating a crypto wallet into Kubuntu by default? Or if this is something that might be considered by Kubuntu if a suitable KDE Wallet existed?
<valorie> kwallet is encrypted
<valorie> has been for a long time
<jimtendo> valorie: Sorry, I meant cryptocurrency*
<valorie> oh
<valorie> not sure there is anything like that yet
<valorie> by default -- I doubt it
<valorie> but if KDE produces it, we usually package it
<valorie> if it's in Debian, it generally ends up in the archive, which is available to all users, no matter the desktop/flavor they use
<coder123> valorie: I love kubuntu because of it's customization i installed kubuntu on my main computer i use for work/school because i specifically needed ubuntu to install a program for school but wanted to have the funnest ubuntu flavor possible :)
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> we try to be the friendliest
<valorie> but most fun -- I'll take it!
<jimtendo> I'm currently working on a modular one I've titled "KPay" that uses QML (so that other devices are supported)... it's a long way off being usable. Was hoping someone else might be working on something similar.
<valorie> jimtendo: please write to kde-devel ML about that
<valorie> and put your code on kde infra
<valorie> you may be asked to enter https://community.kde.org/Incubator
<jimtendo> valorie: Thanks, will do in a few weeks. I just want to clean up the architecture a bit before doing so.
<valorie> which is a process we use to onboard new applicaitons
<valorie> don't wait too long!
<valorie> you will coding hints along the way
<valorie> believe me
<valorie> germans can be quite nit-picky!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> but there are tools to help remove common errors and stuff like extra whitespace too
<coder123> valorie: I'd love to join the dev team but idk if id have time i have my last semester this spring for the CS degree...possibly after though kde is the coolest enviromnent I've seen among distros :)
<valorie> the point is that it's a team
<coder123> ofc
<valorie> you get built in infra, such as git, the CI, lists, irc channel, a forum if you want, bugzilla, translators, the VDG
<valorie> and on and on
<valorie> it's great
<jimtendo> haha, okay... I'll apply for the incubator tonight when I get some time. It'd be good to get some feedback from the other devs on whether the architecture makes sense.
<valorie> first: write to the devel list with your thoughts
<valorie> you'll need someone to offer to guide you through
<valorie> and I'm not a coder so I can't do it
<valorie> but you can drop my name if you want
<coder123> valorie are you saying I'd have to apply for a specific dev position?
<valorie> no
<valorie> KDE is an anarchist collective, really
<valorie> lol
<valorie> but someone with a desire to have what you are offering
<valorie> AND the knowledge of how to get you there
<valorie> will help
<valorie> you gotta tell 'em first
<coder123> gotcha
<valorie> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-devel < subscribe
<valorie> watch your mail for the link to click to say yes, nobody spammed this
<valorie> now, when you get Developer status, you do have to have someone say "yes, I trust this person and so can you"
<valorie> but you don't need that right away
<valorie> one step at a time
<coder123> gotcha
<coder123> I'll email that address mentioned in the link cuz the captcha doesn't show for me
<valorie> ok
<coder123> valorie: would i be able to out right ask for developer status adter doing a couple of commits?
<coder123> after"
<valorie> probably yes
<valorie> especially if you are in the incubator
<valorie> do you have a KDE identity now?
<valorie> identity.kde.org
<coder123> no i don't
<valorie> if not, you'll need it for phabricator
<valorie> which is the review place, task boards, etc.
<valorie> eventually it will bit the git host as I understand it
<coder123> is phabricator and incubator ranks?
<valorie> sorta clunky but I'm getting used to it
<valorie> phabricator is a piece of software
<coder123> the framework?
<valorie> incubator is just the name of the process for getting someone with a new app "into" the KDE community
<valorie> set up on all the infra they want, etc.
<coder123> oh ok
<valorie> like incubating an egg, if you've ever seen that process
<valorie> we're sort of in the wrong chan for this discussion
<valorie> we should be in #kde-devel
<valorie> for this
<valorie> apologies for not suggesting that earlier
<valorie> I get all enthused and forget
<coder123> lol np
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey valorie , how are you doing?
<valorie> good!
<valorie> and you?
<lordievader> Doing allright here 😁
<valorie> new year is always great
<valorie> clean slate
<coder123> valorie: thanks for the links I've saved them and I'll revist them when I'm ready. hope to see you around
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> I'm always around
<coder123> :)
<sreejith> I am a beginner is it okay to install Ubuntu and start developing because I can't install both kubuntu and kde neon
<sreejith> Will os make any difference
<acheronuk> sreejith: developing what?
<markus_d> If you want to use kde kubuntu is just ealier IMHO
<markus_d> You want to program for kde?
<lordievader> sreejith has already left 😉
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<arran> Hello
<arran> I had to purge the app tvbrowser and have reinstalled it. Now, I get a message, that my Java Runtime is too old. How do I install an upgraded one?
<arran>  (Kubuntu 14.04.
<BluesKaj> tvbrowser?
<arran> aye. does what it says, over 1000 channels with their programes for about a months.
<BluesKaj> arran, where did you install it frpm?
<BluesKaj> from
<arran> From a deb download of ubunuusers.de
<arran> I use it since about 6 years, with regular upgrades. Yesterday all was perfectly OK, but this morning when I startet the program, I got a message that the starter file is faulty.
<lordievader> arran: Could you link to it?
<fifi> halko
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<sononuovo24> hello
<sononuovo24> help me
<sononuovo24> I can not install some programs
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @sononuovo24, Which program are you having problems with?
<sononuovo24> teamspeak and minecraft
<sononuovo24> chrome
<sononuovo24> the problem and that does not give me errors, but I can not find the folder
<krytarik> sononuovo24: Please stick to one support channel.
<sononuovo24> ok
<sononuovo24> kubuntu tis chan support not?
<krytarik> Yes, but you're also asking the same in #ubuntu.
<sononuovo24> sorry
<sononuovo24> I ask here, then I'm downloading minecraft and teamspeak, I load the folder but can not find it ..
<sononuovo24> nothing error
<sononuovo24> kubuntu is not the same as ubuntu?
<krytarik> Different desktop, yes.
<sononuovo24> even with the commands?
<krytarik> No.
<sononuovo24> ok
<shawn_ges> File permission help?  I have a file that is chown'd by nginx:adm and has the following permissions:  -rw-r----- .  I have a user who is a member of the adm group.  So this suggests they *should* be able to read the file, but I get  permission errors when I try.  Thoughts?
<shawn_ges> The appropropriate permissions exist up the path as well - the adm group can in fact read from this file (another process using the adm user)
<shawn_ges> hmm.. nm.  Seems it is a scripting problem.  su myuser && less myfile  shows me the contents of the file as that user.  So permissions seem correct.
<shawn_ges> must be something about the ssh shell then
<IrcsomeBot> <Gabrielino90> Hello
<ajshell1> Hello. I recently installed Kubuntu, and I'm getting "{ DRDY ERR }" messages whenever I try to boot with one of my optical drives plugged into the motherboard.
<ajshell1> I have a video showing what happens if anyone wants to take a look: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RcCz8V7PO_lMv-77gQX4Jqx8oQaY1DmI/view?usp=sharing
<ajshell1> My motherboard is a MSI Gaming 5 Z97
#kubuntu 2018-01-16
<xiii__> hello.
<jimtendo> Not sure if this is a Kubuntu issue or I'm doing something wrong (copying from other CMakeLists that I've seen). When trying to build a KDE plugin, I'm using ${PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR} as the location to install the library to. On Kubuntu, this maps to: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/ where as I think it should be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/, lest it won't be found otherwise. Anyone know anything about this or has noticed similar behaviour?
<shanemikel> I've tried a few slightly different examples of using 'expect' from StackExchange to automate my ssh login, but no dice
<shanemikel> I'm trying to use it simply to enter my password and hand the shell back to me for manual use
<shanemikel> stupid admins at my school don't allow ssh keys
<shanemikel> I'm testing it on my local Kubuntu install (local openssh server) until the script works.. I've got as far as a successful login, but as soon as the login succeeds the script terminates
<lordievader> Good morning
<batteronizer> Good morning
<batteronizer> I removed an account from KMail, but it's folder is still visible and the Delete option is disabled (greyed out)
<batteronizer> How can I remove the folder from KMail?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<DanaKil> #j symfony-fr
<DanaKil> (oups, sorry)
<clayorn> howdy fellow kubuntu lovers
<BluesKaj> hi clayorn
<clayorn> hi blues
<clayorn> what kubuntu are you running?
<BluesKaj> Artful and I;m testing Bionic 18,04
<BluesKaj> dual boot
<clayorn> brave dual booter
<clayorn> :)
<clayorn> 14.04 is  me
<clayorn> all kde for me
<clayorn> got rid of xp
<BluesKaj> not brave, been doing this type thing for many yrs , always have a fallback OS, and Artful is it
<BluesKaj> atm
<clayorn> understood
<clayorn> location?
<BluesKaj> Northern Ontario Canada, how bout you?
<clayorn> south carolina
<BluesKaj> new to kubuntu/linux ?
<clayorn> 6 years user
<clayorn> big fan of  linux
<BluesKaj> good :-)
<clayorn> ahhthe sweet flavours of disrtos
<clayorn> distros
<clayorn> :P
<clayorn> playing on a netbook that was running xp
<BluesKaj> yeah, tried quite a few, but I always come back to kubuntu as my main OS
<clayorn> i  love your thinking
<BluesKaj> netbook must be fairly old
<clayorn> she is old
<clayorn> but runs
<clayorn> asus
 * BluesKaj nods
<clayorn> asus?
<clayorn> what pc do you have ?
<BluesKaj> this HP desktop pc is 9 yrs old , has a few improvements and still runs fine
<clayorn> love hp solid hardware
<clayorn> i have a hp desktop pavilian 3 years old
<clayorn> running 10
<BluesKaj> yup, quite linux friendly in terms of HW drivers etc
<clayorn> true
<BluesKaj> also using a Lenovo G500 laptop which is linux friendly too ..more so than the pc in some ways
<clayorn> think pads are nice
<clayorn> 10 is very nice for microsoft
<BluesKaj> W7 was my fav
<clayorn> as is mine
<clayorn> still is
<clayorn> male or female?
<clayorn> im a dude
<BluesKaj> Wife still runs it...her pc is the same as mine
<BluesKaj> as mopposed to dudette ? :-)
<BluesKaj> opposed  rather
<clayorn> im a male
<BluesKaj> yeah, kinda figured
<clayorn> lol
<clayorn> do you like rush?
<BluesKaj> some of their later stuff yeah, but the earlier albums not so much, couldn't handle Geddy Lee's voice until he dropped it a couple of octaves
<clayorn> i get that answer from lots of people
<clayorn> im an old rush fan
<clayorn> im 50
<BluesKaj> I'm older by quite a few yrs, retired etc
<clayorn> im working
<clayorn> local collage
<clayorn> roll the bones
<BluesKaj> ?
<clayorn> why are we here cos we are here roll the bones
<BluesKaj> oh
<clayorn> saw them in 08
<clayorn> loved that show
<BluesKaj> never seen them live except on TV
<clayorn> bummer
<BluesKaj> seen quite few bands from the 60's & 70's, then we had kids, so that kind of kept us busy
<BluesKaj> ok, gonna boot into bionic ...see you on the other side
<DarinMiller_> acheronuk: plasma 5.95 and fw 5.42 is running fineon my work laptop (seems to boot faster than similar config with Neon, but need to directly compare Neon to Kubuntu on my laptop at home.)
<acheronuk> DarinMiller_: cool.
#kubuntu 2018-01-17
<jimtendo> Hi guys, sorry my internet was verrry patchy yesterday and I may've missed the answer to this Q:
<jimtendo> Not sure if this is a Kubuntu issue or I'm doing something wrong (copying from other CMakeLists that I've seen). When trying to build a KDE plugin, I'm using ${PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR} as the location to install the library to. On Kubuntu, this maps to: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/ where as I think it should be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/, lest it won't be found otherwise. Anyone know anything about this or has noticed similar behaviour?
<jimtendo> ^ Does that sound like a bug? The way I'm referencing the install dir in my CMake (copied from some other projects I've seen): install(TARGETS mylib DESTINATION ${PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR})
<batteronizer> Hi
<batteronizer> I removed an account from KMail, but it's folder is still visible and the Delete option is disabled (greyed out)
<batteronizer> How can I remove the folder from KMail?
<IrcsomeBot> marioob was added by: marioob
<parveen> hi
<parveen> is anyone here.
<jimtendo> Hi parveen
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<arran> Hello
<arran> Due to a very great mishap, powercut and power surge, I lost a lot of files, most of them werde saved
<arran> But the working OS was beyond recovery, so I installed 14.04-5 in a totally new partition. However, I had to start with a wrong keyboard, de-de instead of de-ch.
<arran> I used some special glyphs and did not realise, these keys are not at the same position. Of course, as a temporary measure I use both languages + en-uk, but I would prefer to change the password. How would I do that?
<lordievader> Change the password of whom? Your mortal user? Startup in recovery mode, that way you login as root. He can change any password.
<hateball> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hateball> arran: ^
<user|73458> hello
<user|73458> i have a problem installing kubuntu
<user|73458> anyone care to help?
<arran> lordivader: Thanks, this worked. I have my correct password back.
<arran> What for problems?
<user|73458> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=500504736425
<arran> You're shure that works on Linux?
<hateball> that url leads nowhere
<hateball> !paste | user|73458
<ubottu> user|73458: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> assuming it is an error message on the live-media
<hateball> .. and you have a network connection to upload with :p
<BluesKaj> user|73458, a clear descriptionj of your problem would help
<user|73458> https://imgur.com/a/bluIk
<user|73458> i tried to install kubuntu
<user|73458> i created a usb and booted from it
<user|73458> the first time it just got stuck on kubuntu logo
<user|73458> i restarted and the second time i got this error
<user|73458> it's a long trace, otherwise i would have typed it
<user|73458> but it has to do with irq handler
<user|73458> and master control interupt
<BluesKaj> well, using the enter key every 6 words doesn't make it clear
<user|73458> sorry
<user|73458> how about every five letters?
<BluesKaj> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<user|73458> will do guys, i got the message, no enter, one line, ok, can we focus on the problem here?
 * BluesKaj waits patiently
<hateball> user|73458: try booting with nomodeset
<hateball> !nomodeset | user|73458
<ubottu> user|73458: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hateball> looks like the gpu+driver leads to a kernel panic, that's not so great
<hateball> user|73458: is this 16.04.3 or 17.10?
<BluesKaj> nomodeset is a possibility ...but kernel panic is a symptom of more serious problems
<hateball> yea
<hateball> easy enough to try tho, was my thought
<BluesKaj> sure
<arran> How can I locate the port: Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub?
<arran> I mean which USB plug is this?
<babo> hello, can someone helpt me with kubuntu, some icons, reboot butons look pixelated can't see to find a solution.
<IrcsomeBot> punyahere was removed by: punyahere
<BluesKaj> babo, have setup icons and other visials insystem settings >workspace theme, colours,fonts, icons and application style
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> babo, correction:  have you setup icons and other visuals in system settings>workspace theme, colours, fonts, icons and application style?
<BluesKaj> great, he left
<BluesKaj> the instant gratification generation
<ikhnaton> join #kubuntu-de-offtopic
<ikhnaton> sry wrong chat
<renn0xtk9> I am using a ubuntu based (KDE-Neon ) since today any machine I start via virtualbox lead to complete freeze of the host computer (i have to power-shutdown it) . Anybody has some similar issue with virtualbox ?
<clayorn> hello kunqui lovers
<denza242> wot
<denza242> did support for 17.04 end?????
<acheronuk> denza242: yes. after 9 months, as is usual now with the non LTS releases of ubuntu and all flavours
<denza242> ;-;
<denza242> will upgrading to 17.10 with a handful of PPAs blow up my system
<denza242> or should I just do a full reinstall
<memphisto> i tend to stick with LTS releases
<memphisto> disable PPAs and upgrade
<mparillo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000227.html
<BluesKaj> denza242, dump the ppas, then retry them from launchpad afterwards if they apply to 17.10
<denza242> AAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<denza242> I DIDN'T KNOW THAT JUST RUNNING do-release-upgrade WOULD AUTOMATICALLY BUMP MY REPOS
<denza242> BluesKaj: how do I see which repositories i have
<memphisto> ll /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<acheronuk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtfulUpgrades/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> do-release-upgrade automatically disables PPAs before it starts the upgrade
<BluesKaj> the ppas are located in /etc/apt/sources.list.d denza242
<denza242> hrm
<denza242> I hope this doesn't mess up my install :x
 * BluesKaj shrugs...it's your call and I can almost guarantee you'll have problems if you don't delete therm
<BluesKaj> denza242, make sure you update and upgrade your existing packages without the ppas before you upgrade to 17.10
<denza242> well erm
<denza242> my package sources have already been bumped
<denza242> BluesKaj: should I go in and uh
<denza242> bump them down
<BluesKaj> well, good luck, i'm calling it a day
<denza242> ;-;
<denza242> ok phew I could change it back
<denza242> ok so
<denza242> the main big one that'll probably wreck my install is Kubuntu Backports
<denza242> lets see how the ol ppa-purge handles this
<denza242> or not
<gulfraz> Hi All, I need some help with my Kubuntu 16.04 installation. After the last kernel update (from 4.10 - 4.13), kde no longer boots for me.  It seems to get stuck after I login, and after 5 or so minutes, I force the PC off.  Do you have any suggestions please?
<memphisto> boot the previouse kernel
<memphisto> do you have nvidia card?
<gulfraz> Yes I do have an old Nvidea card
<memphisto> you can try booting the 4.13 but with the nomodeset https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<gulfraz> 'm on here wth the older kernel
<memphisto> well , if you ask me there might be some issue with 4.13
<memphisto> either sitck with the older kernel version
<memphisto> or experiment with the nvidia drivers
<gulfraz> ok, thank you for that
<damntourists> hi, i'm trying to run a apt-get update on a relatively new install of kubuntu 17.04 and i'm getting the following.. i didn't get these errors a few days ago. https://pastebin.com/pLemkDeF should i be concerned?
<memphisto> try chaning your mirror
<memphisto> or are you behind a proxy, maybe setting the proxy
<denza242> YAY
<denza242> it worked
<denza242> for now
<Gaerandir90> hello
#kubuntu 2018-01-18
<user|80304> hola!!
<keithzg> Hmm does Akonadi not work when MariaDB is installed rather than MySQL?
<GnadenAce> GnadenAce
<GnadenAce> wisp
<IrcsomeBot> Gabrielino90 was removed by: Gabrielino90
<coder123> can someone please tell me what the help channel is? I have specific question about connecting to wifi
<coder123> i know  what the issue is but idk how to solve it
<krytarik> coder123: If it's not Kubuntu-specific, might want to better ask in #ubuntu
<coder123> ok not sure whether or not it is but i'll give that a shot
<lordievader> Good morning
<Jackx> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<schmeisser> hi everybody
<schmeisser> I'm trying to build a customn live cd and system image based on kubuntu
<schmeisser> I found https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Live-Build which talks about an obscure plattform and uses an undated "latest" sample configuration
<schmeisser> is there some version control system where I can find the live-build configuration files or whatever else is used for baking kubuntu live cds?
<hateball> schmeisser: probably get more replies in #kubuntu-devel
<schmeisser> hateball: thanks for the tipp, will try
<hateball> schmeisser: that said, people are likely in both channels but the other is more geared toward dev work so :)
<markus_d> how would I access windows shares on the network?
<oerheks> schmeisser, uck is dead, maybe cubic is what you want https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<schmeisser> oerheks: thanks, cubic sounds nice and will propably bring me some of the way but I'm also looking at something more automated (ie a set of text files that I can put in git/svn and that build a defined image)
<markus_d> I want to access something like: M:\Folder\Folder from linux. How would I do that?
<markus_d> M: is a network share
<lordievader> markus_d: M is a mounted network share I suppose? For dolphin the format is `smb://<server-ip>/Folder/Folder`.
<markus_d> lordievader: Yes. Its a windows share. I don't know the ip but I checked a few minutes ago in win10 and its named somthething like: \\dc-23.bh.priv
<lordievader> `dc-23.bh.priv` is a hostname, so the dolphin format would be `smb://dc-23.bh.priv/Folder/Folder`
<markus_d> lordievader: Damn. It asks for username and password. I enter it and it fails. Maybe I neet the domainname somewhere?
<lordievader> Perhaps, I don't know how it is setup on the server side.
<Guest38489> whats the name of the panel that shows you the currently opened applications in the taskbar?
<Guest38489> Also Plasma's stuck at 100% CPU utilisation with any kindof loading icon spinnging out of control
<Guest38489> :/
<BluesKaj> Guest38489, task manager
<BluesKaj> Guest38489, click on the 3 dashes at the far right in the panel and you'll see the panel options
<schmeisser> markus_d: just write domain/user.name as username
<Guest38489> BluesKaj: thanks. Got it!
<titou_> hey
<titou_> I'm trying to use kubuntu on a 2-in-1 laptop
<titou_> Is there a solution to get a desktop friendly for that kind of thing?
<titou_> gnome is well fitted for that but I didn't found a similar thing with KDE..
<titou_> and I didn't found "plasma-mobile" packages
<BluesKaj> 2in 1 desktop, like kde/plssma and gnome?
<titou_> 2-in-1 laptop means a laptop which is also a tablet
<BluesKaj> kde apps dol run on gnome and vice-versa
<titou_> hu?
<titou_> in fact I'm just looking for a solution in order to get KDE usable when my laptop is in "tablet" mode (ie. without keyboard nor trackpad)
<titou_> with virtual keyboard, specific look and feel etc.
<titou_> GNOME does it "out of the box" when it detects that kind of device
<titou_> but not KDE and I wonder if there is a simple solution for that
<titou_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMAJ0EJCK2s <- here is an example
<BluesKaj> i don't watch yourube tutorials... they're untrustworthy
<BluesKaj> youtube
<titou_> i don't care about what he's talking about
<titou_> i just show you what gnome fitted for tablet means and what I'm looking for under KDE
<BluesKaj> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-active-three/
<titou_> it has been changed for plasma-mobile but there is no such package under kubuntu..
<BluesKaj> where did you look ?
<titou_> in the package manager
<BluesKaj> well discover isn't the best place to look, I recommend muon , it's a much better reference for packages in my experience
<titou_> sorry it's where i was looking for
<titou_> in the past it seems that there were a such package: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/kubuntu-active/
<titou_> but I can't find it
<titou_> since the active project is over it might be the reason
<BluesKaj> titou_, 13.10 ? that's no longer suported
<BluesKaj> and hasn't been for many yrs
<titou_> thus there is no solution we cannot use KDE on a tablet..
<titou_> I have to work under gnome..
<titou_> very good news :|
<BluesKaj> titou_, 13.10 with ubuntu is no longer supported either, it's also eol
<BluesKaj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aw-android> Good evening. Is my irc working?
<aw-android> Can someone please reply if this message is broadcast? Thanks.
<aw-android> Anyone?
<titou_> BluesKaj: I know.. that's why I'm here to find another solution
<titou_> I only have the latest kubuntu version
<javier_> jola
<javier_> hola
<IrcsomeBot> Uncle Adjei was added by: Uncle Adjei
#kubuntu 2018-01-19
<Gaerandir90> salve
<Gaerandir90> ops
<mark__> hi all, trying out Plasma 5.12 on 18.04 and all well so far, tis amazing really, good job!
<mark__> Just wondering if there's anything specific I should be testing?
<mark__> I haven't yet come across a single crash or bug, despite suspending multiple times! ;)
<acheronuk> mark__: nice to hear. do what you would normally do. maybe try some features you don't normally use to see if they do what they should.
<acheronuk> mark__: look at the new features in https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.11.95.php
<acheronuk> and maybe try those
<mark__> thanks acheronuk, will do
<acheronuk> mark__: thank you for testing :)
<mark__> you're welcome, thank you all for a distro!
<shawn_ges> is this the right place to ask about LVM and adding a secondary drive?
<shawn_ges> Is there a better IRC channel for that?
<shawn_ges> found the #lvm channel
#kubuntu 2018-01-20
<pia> AntMen
<someone_> Hi, I login to desktop through command line by press on ctrl + alt + f2 at login screen but I can't run any program has GUI , I want run program such as firefox how I can do that , I don't load whole KDE .
<someone_> I'm using Kubuntu 16.04.
<someone_> * I don't want load whole KDE .
<viewer|92307> hello all , i am new to kubuntu desktop, May i know how to disable software updates ?
<superKiller> hello. can someone tell me how i can use a shortcut for opening a terminal in kubuntu (ctrl + alt + t)?
<arran_> Good Morning
<marshmallych> Hello! This message writed on Kubuntu 9.04. Beatiful OS!
<memphisto> Hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<memphisto> hi
<paul___> khg1000
<neminis> hello, i am getting a white login screen with a black cross cursor today on kubuntu 17.10
<neminis> no possibility to login into plasma
<neminis> what can i do ?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | neminis
<ubottu> neminis: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<neminis> i could log in, it's simply that the screen is blank, i am looking into nomodeset
<neminis> BluesKaj: ty
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows why keepass from the repo is built on Qt 4 instead of Qt 5? It looks terribly ugly on 4k, while just building on Qt 5 is awesome...
<acheronuk> luc4: keepassx? there has not been a release Qt5 version yet as far as I can see. just some work in their git repo
<acheronuk> the build in ubuntu is just a sync of the latest released version from debian
<acheronuk> luc4: keepassxc which is a Qt5 fork, is in 18.04 Bionic repos
<luc4> acheronuk: ah I see, no official release yet for Qt 5. I build latest master and that is why it works.
<luc4> thanks!
<acheronuk> luc4: for ref: the Qt5 fork in 18.04 https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/keepassxc
<luc4> acheronuk: I installed that from the ppa and seems awesome
<luc4> acheronuk: great info, thanks
<acheronuk> :)
<Gavinjb> hello
<Gavinjb> I wonder if I could have some help please, I am using Kubuntu 17.10 and my screen keeps going blank, I have my screen energy saving off
<Gavinjb> hello
<Gavinjb> I have Kubuntu 17.19
<Gavinjb> 17.10 lol
#kubuntu 2018-01-21
<ardvadedva> Hi everybody! Sorry but i'm have f problem with apt-get and don't know how to solve it. Is help me?
<ardvadedva> Or better self find solution?
<ardvadedva> lsb_release -a
<ardvadedva> No LSB modules are available.
<ardvadedva> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ardvadedva> Description:    Ubuntu 17.04
<ardvadedva> Release:        17.04
<ardvadedva> Codename:       zesty
<ardvadedva> https://pastebin.com/mvN3cqR5
<valorie> what's the problem?
<valorie> your pastebin shows no problem
<ardvadedva> strange
<valorie> I don't see apt or apt-get there at all?
<ardvadedva> apt-get -y install python-pip - not found for example
<valorie> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2 (artful), package size 147 kB, installed size 655 kB
<valorie> !info python-pip zesty
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2 (zesty), package size 147 kB, installed size 655 kB
<valorie> are you aware that 17.04 is now eol, ardvadedva?
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ardvadedva> thanks! to be reading
<ardvadedva> but if eol, what i'm doing for migrate (think this  in link)
<valorie> please upgrade to 17.10, the latest release
<valorie> first though, `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> to ensure you are totally updated
<ardvadedva> 404  Not Found
<valorie> then `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<valorie> what is 404?
<ardvadedva> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQoRmAVmLHR
<ardvadedva> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhgcnGj7p38LIE
<valorie> sounds like that mirror is dead
<valorie> unsure why you are using that
<ardvadedva> from distribute
<valorie> ah, Russian mirror
<ardvadedva> sudo do-release-upgrade working
<dax> zesty got taken off the mirror network, they'll want to switch to old-releases (from the second ubottu link)
<valorie> oh right
<valorie> that was quick
<valorie> that eolupgrades page is ancient
<dax> yeah, i haven't checked dates but i feel like it was quicker than usual, been a lot of people asking #ubuntu about it
<ardvadedva> thanks everybody so much
<BluesKaj> Howdy foilks
<memphisto> Hi
<memphisto> i'm on kubuntu lts 16.04.3
<memphisto> can't configure telepathy with office365
<memphisto> its does nothing
<BluesKaj> office 365 isb't supported here, that's a windows app
<BluesKaj> isn't
<memphisto> hi BluesKaj, i've fixed it
<memphisto> piging-sipe plugin must be installed in order to use
<memphisto> so now i can chat with colleagues, but can't share screen or call
<memphisto> i'm fine with that for now
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<tubber> hello others that have issues with the zesty repo
<Borw3_> tubber: Isn't Zesty end of life already?
<tubber> Are there issues with the zesty repo
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> tubber, ^
<Gizmo_Romick> When I go to Google in Firefox, I get  SEC_ERROR_UNKNOWN_ISSUER.  When I searched the issue on Bing, none of the answers seems to apply to me.  Does anyone know why this would happen on a home computer?
<D0U91E> 17.04 repos are down or withdrawn?
<D0U91E> 17.04 repos are down or withdrawn?
<krytarik> !17.04 | D0U91E
<ubottu> D0U91E: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<D0U91E> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<D0U91E> !eolupgrade
<D0U91E> thanks krytarik
<arran> Is anybody aware that Kaffeine does not work correctly since the last upgrade? I have no longer any contact with the satellite list.
<arran> I have a good picture to illustrate what I mean, if someone tells me how to upload
<mparillo> arran: I use https://imgur.com
<arran> Thanks, I'll try it, but tomorrow.
<TBotNik> All: Cannot get the "recently used" and "recently installed" to show on my laptop machine. I used a HOWTO that let me edit the options in a config file, but can no longer find that HOWTO. I'm running Kubuntu 14.04 LTS
#kubuntu 2019-01-14
<lordievader> Good morning
<kolia> hi
<IrcsomeBot3> <Azam Fadil-lillah> Hi
<kolia> I've been away from Kubuntu quite a few years, and now back on the same laptop
<kolia> however the nvidia card is not handled correctly and I have glitches
<IrcsomeBot3> <Azam Fadil-lillah> 😅😅
<kolia> what's the good practice nowadays to fix nividia cards?
<kolia> it was working well few tears ago but I don't remember what I did at this time. Neither if I was using a Kubuntu 64bits already.
<diogenes_> kolia, try to set up your rendering backend to xrender instead of opengl
<kolia> diogenes_: thanks, googling this now
<diogenes_> kolia, settings > hardware > display and something in ther
<diogenes_> i forgot
<IrcsomeBot3> <Azam Fadil-lillah> Oh.. … God … I so sorry .. … I don't know.. more
<kolia> yep settings > monitor and display > compositor
<diogenes_> right!
<kolia> well, I won't shout victory yet, but glitch disappeared it seems..
<diogenes_> log out and back and see if you get any improvements
<kolia> i already see improvements, the weird black triangles don't appear anymore when I switch windows
<diogenes_> then it should be fine
<kolia> thank you very much
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<kolia> i thought i'd have to install some nvidia drivers
<diogenes_> that might be a good idea too
<kolia> that was my first try actually, found a driver on nvidia website, for linux 64 bits, for my card, but it wouldn't install correctly unfortunately
<kolia> and I'm a bit rusty :)
<kolia> will do for now
<diogenes_> ok :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<captain__> Hi all and any. Im having HP printer problems after 18.04 to 18.10 upgrade. Can some one remind me which generic print driver i can try for a Laserjet P1102W . The HP_plugin program will not load the neccisary plugin.
<BluesKaj> captain__, have you rerun the hardware printer app in system settings, i have to ask the obvious ;-)
<captain__> do you mean  in "Configure your Printer"   ?
<captain__> i have deleted and re added a bunch of times in there . it sees the printer and lables it correctly
<captain__> i just cant find a driver that will work and the HP one wont load
<BluesKaj> captain__, try sudo modpprobe nameofdriver
<captain__> $ sudo modprobe nameofdriver
<captain__> modprobe: FATAL: Module nameofdriver not found in directory /lib/modules/4.18.0-13-generic
<BluesKaj> the actual name of the driver is required
<captain__> ive been going in to the  configure tab and selecting costom driver
<captain__> then picking random things in Generic
<captain__> trying to get anything to come out of the printer
<captain__> if i chose the actual model number from the HP list
<captain__> it tries to install its plug in and fails
<BluesKaj> captain__, have you tried driver manager ?
<captain__> no
<captain__> it says "your computer requires no proprietary drivers"
<captain__> HP-lip = unhappy user. i wish there was a laser printer i could just go buy and it would work across all my installs and OS's . im ready to make this laseprinter into a boat anchor
<BluesKaj> caphave you tried the HP printer site for linux drivers ?
<BluesKaj> captain__,^
<captain__> i have
<captain__> i removed all the old hp stuff and installed the latest hplip-3.18.12
<captain__> in the end when i plug in the printer via usb it asks me to fire up hp-plugin
<captain__> which downloads the driver prompts me for root and fails
<captain__> gatherning the error it send up now
<captain__> these are the versions im running https://www.outsideonline.com/2380751/sunscreen-sun-exposure-skin-cancer-science
<captain__> nope not that
<captain__> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.18.12)
<captain__> Plugin Download and Install Utility ver. 2.1
<captain__> this time it actually verified its sig file which it rarely does
<captain__> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<captain__> heres how it fails
<captain__> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Permission denied
<captain__> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/captain/.config/ibus/bus
<captain__> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<captain__> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<captain__> Plugin installation failed
<captain__> error: Python gobject/dbus may be not installed
<captain__> error: Plug-in install failed.
<captain__> Done.
<BluesKaj> does this show the printer IP ? , lpstat -pPRINTER -l
<BluesKaj> captain__,^
<captain__> its connected via USB
<captain__> lpstat: Invalid destination name in list "PRINTER".
<BluesKaj> yeah, my HP inkjet works , but that command gives the same error here ...btw I can't find that ,config/bus/bus path eithe, so seems like it's looking in the wrong path
<BluesKaj> either
<captain__> could the path issue be  a kobuntu vs ubuntu issue?
<BluesKaj> maybe the plugin you referred to is at fault here
<BluesKaj> kubuntu vs ubuntu is possible
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure since i haven't run gnome or unity DE in yrs
<captain__> i see an /.config/ibus directory but i cant cd into it
<captain__> ls
<BluesKaj> I don't have /.config/ibus
<BluesKaj> are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<captain__> kubuntu
<BluesKaj> odd
<BluesKaj> did you install kubuntu or did you install ubuntu then remove gnome and install kde ?
<captain__> ive never had gnome
<captain__> its always been plasma
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> well, I'm at a loss as to what to do atm...have to leave for bit , bbl
<captain__> thanks for your help
<IrcsomeBot3> aloneoriole was added by: aloneoriole
<BluesKaj> oops, vpn disconnected
<[Relic]> 18.04 (not sure if it works different in 18.10) is there some reason fstrim never shows up as working (shows disk sleep not cpu %) in ksysguard, but you can find it in top; cause frankly it is annoying to see % cpu working but not being able to see what is using it and wondering if something is locked completely slowing your computer and looking like needing a reboot
<BluesKaj> [Relic], sudo fstrim -a ?
<BluesKaj> or sudo fstrim / or/ home ?
<[Relic]> not sure, it auto activates
<[Relic]> figured it was on a weekly or # days set up but not sure where to look
<BluesKaj> i just run it once in a while , the new ssds supposedly don't need it anymore or it's auto
<BluesKaj> anyway, stuff to do...bbl
<IrcsomeBot3> <UncleMez> C'est l'anniversaire de maman aujourd'hui ?
<BluesKaj> q'est que c'est maman?
<BluesKaj> UncleMez^
<IrcsomeBot3> <Roman_Goncharuk> ```baloo_file_extr[1557]: segfault at error 4 in libc-2.27.so``` … i have deleted libc for next reinstall, but now i only have: … ```$ PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin  LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8" sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade … [sudo] password for linecommander:  … Hit:1 http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease                   â
<IrcsomeBot3> http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates InRelease           … Get:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease [83.2 kB] … Hit:4 http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-backports InRelease              … Fetched 83.2 kB in 1s (87.9 kB/s)                                                 … Reading package lists... Done … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state in
<IrcsomeBot3> Done … Calculating upgrade... Done … The following NEW packages will be installed: …   libc-bin … 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. … Need to get 0 B/641 kB of archives. … After this operation, 3718 kB of additional disk space will be used. … Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y … perl: warning: Setting locale failed. … perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: …         LANGUAGE = "en_
<IrcsomeBot3> LC_ALL = "en_US.UTF-8", …         LC_TIME = "uk_UA.UTF-8", …         LC_MONETARY = "uk_UA.UTF-8", …         LC_CTYPE = "en_US.UTF-8", …         LC_ADDRESS = "uk_UA.UTF-8", …         LC_TELEPHONE = "uk_UA.UTF-8", …         LC_NAME = "uk_UA.UTF-8", …         LC_MEASUREMENT = "uk_UA.UTF-8", …         LC_IDENTIFICATION = "uk_UA.UTF-8", …         LC_NUMERIC = "uk_UA.UTF-8", …         LC_PAPER = "uk_UA.UTF-8", …         LANG = 
<IrcsomeBot3> are supported and installed on your system. … perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). … Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16. … Use of uninitialized value $Debconf::Encoding::charmap in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 17. … dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable … dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PA
<IrcsomeBot3> executable … Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin … E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)```
<Roey{-> BluesKaj: hello
<Roey{-> BluesKaj: for some reason, I can no longer see my intel sound device in KDE
<Roey{-> or even with mp
<Roey{-> it just falls back to the speaker in my monitor
<BluesKaj> Roey,which audio chio?
<BluesKaj> oh intel, ok try sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<BluesKaj> you may need to reboot, if the the driver loads properly there won't be any output from that command
<BluesKaj> it's an intel bug that's been around for years,  and I don't know why it hasn't been fixed
<jcgsykes> hi, does anyone know how to get bluetooth headphones working? they connect fine but don't show up as an audio device, so I'm assuming no audio will come out of them
<jcgsykes> can see that various bluetooth modules are loaded in pulseaudio but can't get any further than that. have loaded and unloaded them but doesn't do anything
#kubuntu 2019-01-15
<IrcsomeBot3> Fabio Luiz Dos Santos was added by: Fabio Luiz Dos Santos
<IrcsomeBot3> Telugu_ra was added by: Telugu_ra
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> @jcgsykes, Ensure the pulseaudio-module-bluetooth package is installed.
<Oderus> okay so.. i have a partition, SDA6 which i wish to shrink in half (NTFS), and then create an ext4 partition in that space, then move all the files from ntfs to ext4, resize it to fill that space deleting the ntfs partition. The problem arises when I have 160GB unallocated space which seems to be in a different spot on the drive that I cant seem to add to the ext4 partition.
<Oderus> I think the question is: can I move unallocated free space from say SDA to SDA3, on the same physical drive. Here is a screenshot of my Partition manager. https://pasteboard.co/HWvgcZ8.png
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> I have never tried but you should be able to increase the size of the extended partition SDA3 and then change the size of the partitions inside the extended partition.
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> Note, if a partition is moved, the files must be moved and that can take quite some time.
<Oderus> IrcsomeBot3: DarinMiller: Time is no problem. I will see if that will work. I will have to leave, however, to boot from GParted USB. Thank you for the information :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<maetthew> Is it normal that when I scroll inside, for instance a settings screen, and when I scroll past a drop-down menu it stop scrolling "the settings page" and starts scrolling in the drop down menu? Can I change this behavious?
<IrcsomeBot3> <Anarchotaoist> I have just been checking out the new Kmail. How do you get the Unified Inbox to work? Emails come into the accounts (and annoying the sub folders) but not the Unified inbox! ??
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> yawanathan was added by: yawanathan
#kubuntu 2019-01-16
<IveBeenBit> I am trying to get an updated version of KDEconnect. The version in the Kubuntu 18.04 repository is too old. So I'm trying to compile it myself following these instructions: https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect#Linux_Desktop . But I'm gutting errors.The guys in the KDEconnect channel told me to enter "apt build-dep kdeconnect" and I got: "You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list." and now I don't know what to do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @IveBeenBit, our updates ppa has the latest 1.3.3 in it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<IveBeenBit> acheronuk: sweet. I will use that. Why is IrcsomeBot passing your messages? this is the second channel I have seen that happening.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @IveBeenBit, It's a bot which provides a bridge between an IRC channel and a linked Telegram chat channel. That is the name that KDE gave the bot several channels use to do this.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so I'm replying on telegram, and the bot is relaying it to IRC
<IveBeenBit> ah, that makes sense. I've never seen that before, but I don't hang on IRC often. ANyways, I added the PPA and will upgrade tonight. Than kyou for the help.
<Oderus> ok so im updating, with backports, a new installation. I get this screen.   https://pasteboard.co/HWER13I.png
<Oderus> and here is the difference between the two https://pasteboard.co/HWER9wX.png. what do i choose?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> When I try to send an sms from Kaddress book it crashes! I have the KDEconnect sms widget installed (is it necessary?) and have the command -plasma-kdeconnect-sms- set in the settings of Kaddressbook. Any advice? ps Sending sms from the widget works.
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @lordievader, Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<maetthew> Is there a way to create a global shortcut in Konsole to "bring to front"? I've been looking for in the shortcut settings but haven't found anything suitable. Am I blind, or is there an other way to accomplish this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @maetthew, I am not sure. You could alt tab to it -if open. If you use Yukuake it is quickly accessible with Function 12.
<StucKman> hi, for some reason the network manager service is restarted every 2s
<StucKman> Jan 16 13:47:04 nimbus systemd[1]: Stopped Network Manager.
<StucKman> Jan 16 13:47:04 nimbus systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager...
<StucKman> Jan 16 13:47:06 nimbus systemd[1]: Stopped Network Manager.
<StucKman> Jan 16 13:47:06 nimbus systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager...
<StucKman> the only solution I found so far is to reboot, it works for  while, then it doesn't
<diogenes_> StucKman, maybe you got attacked via the recent systemd bug?
<diogenes_> well vulnerability
<StucKman> do you have a link to it? In general this network is ~trustable
<diogenes_> StucKman, link to what?
<StucKman> any reference to such vuln
<diogenes_> https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-7971/product_id-38088/Freedesktop-Systemd.html
<diogenes_> this one is the most recent
<diogenes_> https://thehackernews.com/2019/01/linux-systemd-exploit.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheHackersNews+%28The+Hackers+News+-+Security+Blog%29&_m=3n.009a.1902.ds0ao0ddjr.166k&fbclid=IwAR2MFdObkdl1ByTSrCJHXe2kUUNx0uRK4kx-n2JxqmofSeplLTghBtb-sNI
<StucKman> I don't think it's one of those
<maetthew> Anarchotaoist: Yeah I know I can alt tab but was looking for a faster solution than tabbing through 5+ open applications. I will check out Yukuake, seems to do what I need. Thanks
#kubuntu 2019-01-17
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Oderus> hey all. I like to use BURG bootloader instead of grub, or rather, in combination with, and in a fresh 18.10 install it tells me that it does not find a filesystem. Worked perfect in 18.04. Any ideas on how i could resolve this?
<mattfly> What is a better screensaver? sddm always hangs with 100% cpu usage and im not able to unlock it
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I'm having trouble with transferring files to my iPod using either Dolphin or rsync.  I get a mkstemp - invalid argument when I try.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p8scFBpTd3/
<DarthFrog> Does anyone have any idea why this is failing?
<DarthFrog> The iPod is running Rockbox, BTW.
#kubuntu 2019-01-18
<sparr> I have used tasksel to install kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu system, then tinkered around a bit with gdm3/sddm/xdm and now my snap-installed programs are no longer on my path. How can I figure out what has gone wrong?
<IrcsomeBot4> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk Hi Rik! Will Kmail 5.10 be arriving in Kubuntu anytime soon? Is there a ppa or anyway to get it at present? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> FWIW, KMail is v. 5.10.40 alpha in Neon Dev Unstable (not sure about the other Neon flavors).
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<captain__> Hi all.  Upgraded from beaver to cuttle fish and lost use of my mouse and my printer. is it possible i need to activate the proprietary drivers some where. i cant find where .
<BluesKaj> captain__,  how did you upgrade , clean install or did you, do-release-upgrade?
<captain__> not clean install
<BluesKaj> so, do-release-upgrade in the konsole ?
<captain__> yes
<captain__> just verified i did do-release-upgrade
<captain__> if there an easy way for me to roll it back i would do that
<captain__> not being able to print is hurting my bottom line
<captain__> two days of hair pulling why oh why did i upgrade!
<BluesKaj> captain__, have you run sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade ?
<captain__> i think so
<captain__> can i run it again?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> 'upgrades all packages to latest versions
<captain__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<captain__> i can run the hp-plugin app in term and show you the errors it throws me
<BluesKaj> why do you need a plugin?
<captain__> the printer wont work with out one according to hplip
<captain__> not sure how much i can paste into here
<captain__> heres some high lights
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | captain__
<ubottu> captain__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<captain__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3S3fFRNQqc/
<BluesKaj> did you try sudo with that command?
<captain__> yes
<captain__> it warns me not the runs thru then fails
<BluesKaj> where did you get that plugin, i don't see it in the repos
<captain__> i think it comes with the from hp hplip install
<captain__> during the install it asks if you want to install the hp-plugin
<captain__> when i plug the usb cable for the printer in it pops up and says this printer (hp lasserjet p1102w) reqires propritary plug in and runs the installer
<captain__> ive looked everywhere for the plug in as a file and a where how to manually install it ., but that info evades me
<BluesKaj> hmm, maybe cosmic 18.10 is too new
<BluesKaj> I don't see anything current either
<captain__> everything except japanese was working fine in bionic and i shot my self in the foot
<BluesKaj> captain__, try asking in #ubuntu, it's a much larger chat and you may find more knowledgeable and experienced help there
<captain__> thanks!
<BluesKaj> it supports all 'ubuntu flavours
<captain__> thanks for the advice and help
<BluesKaj> np
<Oderus> ok so i have replaced every icon i can find and i still cannot change the icon for keyboard indicator in system tray. anyone know?
#kubuntu 2019-01-19
<Roenie_> cheeky question: what would be the main reasons to use kubuntu instead of debian, for a plasma5 desktop?
<Roenie_> 'cause right now I can grab debian testing ("buster") and it will have slightly newer Plasma and won' t be EOL in july
<Roenie_> the only problem is debian has no up-to-date live boot images, so I can't try it out... any particular reason to stick with the "specialized" plasma distro, kubuntu?
<Roenie_> is the work for kubuntu mostly taking debian sources and canonicalizing them, or is there extra work involved that makes it a straight up better KDE experience?
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> Roenie_ testing
<IrcsomeBot4> <Valoriez> We test extensively
<janat08> im trying to share my folder (under properties), and settings that really give access (read rights or guest access) don't save. I assume that sudo is required for that but I don't get the prompt. This is one of those times when sudo dolphin would be nice.
<janat08> is there a samba client for that
<janat08> or file manager with same options
<kent1402> Hello, Kubuntus!
<kent1402> Do you guys have any kde themes recommendation for me? I'm kind of bored of seing the vanilla breeze though
<kent1402> Thank you
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kent1402> BluesKaj: Hi!
<BluesKaj> Hi kent1402
<lolTest> Question regarding Konversation (KDE IRC client): Are identity passwords stored in clear text somewhere and if yes, where can I find them? I forgot to note my password. The password is still saved in Konversation but I cannot see it in cleartext.
<BluesKaj> lolTest, I think the #freenode chat could help you there with a command to run in the freenode server tab
<BluesKaj> I'd also try the #konversation chat, but it's not very active sometimes
<lolTest> It is not the freenode server I forgot the password for
<BluesKaj> did you set a pw for the chatrooms?
<lolTest> a pw for the nick on a different server
<BluesKaj> which server/
<lolTest> I can still autoconnect because it is saved
<BluesKaj> ?
<lolTest> a server from my school
<lolTest> the password recovery script seem not to work
<BluesKaj> you need a pw for freenode , that's probly the one you entered in your  setup
<lolTest> I need to find the config files for konversation
<BluesKaj> unless you didn't register a nick and pw in freenode
<lolTest> problem solved, I could recover my password from the logfiles!
<BluesKaj> which log?
<lolTest> the channel and server logfiles of Konversation
<lolTest> in ~/logs
<BluesKaj> yes,but whichone?
<lolTest> <servername>.log
<lolTest> the commands I used to register were logged and so was the password
<BluesKaj> hmm, I don't see my pw in any feenode server logs , but you say you don't use the freenode server, how is that possible?
<lolTest> there are more IRC networks than just freenode. Quakenet is another very big IRC network totally unrealted to freenode with it's own servers.
<BluesKaj> yes of course but connecting to kubuntu support chat is on freenode
<lolTest> yes it is. I was asking the question in Kubuntu because it was related to Konversation, a program shipped with Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> and most kde/plasma DEs depending on the OS
<westor> i've just update my old laptop from windows to kubuntu and my network isn't on the list (it was with full signal on windows before)
<westor> any ideas how to solve that?
<diogenes_> westor, and others?
<westor> sorry?
<diogenes_> do you see any other networks?
<bprompt> westor:   he meant other networks listed if any
<westor> yes
<Alexfrench> no wifi ?
<bprompt> westor:   are you connecting on cat5?
<diogenes_> try rebooting your router
<westor> i already reboot the router
<westor> and it is wifi
<diogenes_> maybe there is not a full list maybe you need to scroll down?
<westor> yes i did and this but it is not listed at all
<westor> the router is pretty close with the laptop
<westor> as i was connected from windows before upgrade before
<diogenes_> so you can see all the neighbor neotworks but yours?
<westor> yes mine is not there
<bprompt> westor:    does "iwconfig" show it by any chance?  in the console that is
<diogenes_> westor, can you see your network on your phone or another device?
<westor> yes i can and my android is connected too
<diogenes_> that's pretty weird, open your driver manager
<diogenes_> see if you have a driver for your wireless card
<westor> its my first time on kubuntu so i don't know where is drive manager
<diogenes_> open the menu and type in driver
<westor> ok i did
<westor> it say's: You computer requires no proprietary drivers
<diogenes_> weird
<diogenes_> did you see it listed while installing?.
<westor> no
<bprompt> something tells me it's in the wifi manager listed, just off the scrollbar or something
<Alexfrench> what is the wifi card ?
<bprompt> westor:    tried "iwconfig" in the console yet?
<diogenes_> that's a good thought ^^^ list your networks in terminal
<westor> that "iwconfig" how can i run it
<bprompt> westor:   type it in :)
<diogenes_> and hit enter
<westor> ah ok
<westor> i type it and pressed enter
<westor> nothing opens
<bprompt> eh?    in the console, not the "run" box,   as in, run say Konsole first and then type that in
<westor> yes
<westor> ok did it now in console
<westor> and got some messages
<Alexfrench> search the word terminal on kubuntu
<bprompt> westor:   and nothing shows up?  that'd list all interfaces and networks
<westor> gimme a sec to screenshot
<diogenes_> westor, don'
<diogenes_> make screenshot
<diogenes_> better run this: iwconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link and share the link here
<westor> https://i.imgur.com/CXOzWC3.jpg
<bprompt> hmmmmmm
<westor> https://i.imgur.com/ZvIFZPV.jpg
<bprompt> westor:    I'm not in Kwin myself, I use WICD as network manager..... but I think you can simply add the wifi network, or some other network off a provided list from the Kwin network manager, which is just a plasma widget
<westor> i don't know what is Kwin or WICD but i cannot find out how to solve this
<Alexfrench> have you check the card's brand and if there are drivers for it
<westor> i don't know my card to search
<westor> because it is my first time i have this issue
<Alexfrench> for sure before you have windows
<westor> yes i did win10
<Alexfrench> and you laptop which it is ?
<Alexfrench> model one ?
<westor> acer aspire 5741G
<Alexfrench> ok
<westor> 6gb ram + ssd on
<Alexfrench> with nvidia ?
<westor> yes
<westor> 320m
<Alexfrench> core i3
<westor> i5 430m
<westor> i don't know if this https://gist.github.com/glombard/18a7ea331cfc93aff17b is related with my problem
<Alexfrench> in fact i am looking for characteristics on google
<Alexfrench> but it never tells me what is the exact wifi card
<Alexfrench> so finding the right driver is difficult
<westor> how can i do that from kubuntu
<westor> to find out the wifi card
<Alexfrench> on windows there are software to do that
<Alexfrench> on kubuntu i don't know
<westor> https://askubuntu.com/questions/384042/no-wifi-connection-with-acer-aspire-5741g
<Alexfrench> did you try what it is said on the link ?
<westor> yes
<westor> everything was already as 'no'
<Alexfrench> nothing ?
<westor> it weren't already blocked
<Alexfrench> on windows what was the name of the wifi card if you remember ?
<Alexfrench> the peripherical one ?
<westor> Broadcom it was the brand
<westor> as i can remember
<westor> i am at 80% sure that is : Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4357] (rev 01)
<westor> i've found a command line : $ lspci -vnn -d 14e4:
<westor> in https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless article
<westor> i executed let me show you the card infos
<westor> so finally this is the wifi + ethernet cards specs: https://i.imgur.com/39tDEfP.jpg
<Alexfrench> https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<oceanquake> For NetworkManager, how can I set default behaviors such as MAC address randomization, not to include the hostname in dhcp requests, etc.?  I've tried creating a file in /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d with a [connection] stanza that does these things, but it seems to be unused or overridden by other layers in the NM stack?
<oceanquake> I don't see any place to set these options at the overall default level, just on a per-connection level for some things such as MAC addr.  I don't see any place to do things like tell it not to send hostnames.
<EdgyMC_69> Hi. I have installed qemu and made a CentOS VM. After a few days the internet for my host stopped working. It's the second time it happened but it fixed itself after reinstalling but now it's different. The NIC works in Windows but not in live-cd Kubuntu nor in installed Kubuntu. Do you have any ideas?
#kubuntu 2019-01-20
<EdgyMC_69> I'm going to reboot and try something, so I'm disconnecting. Sorry.
<EdgyMC_69> I've got terrible ping to anything but at least I'm connected.
<Wafficus> Hi there, question about contributing, is there any work for a beginner programmer like myself?
<Wafficus> I personally help out with Lubuntu OS's welcome center, and with testing as well. I've used Python, as well as C++ and Qt (especially to develop their welcome center)
<Wafficus> I have a programming blog website called www.musimatic.net as well. Let me know if there's any way I can help contribute as a beginner.
<janat08> im adding script to autostart menu, it's suppose to be .sh file with bin/bash declaration right, and then it's sudo cli?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<netto_> hi every1
<kent1402> Hi netto_!
<kent1402> Everytime I set up a new network, I had to fill the 'ports' column with number such as 6667, does it really matter?
<Dragnslcr> Do you mean in your IRC program?
<kent1402> Yeaah
<BluesKaj> kent1402, which irc client?
<kent1402> BluesKaj: I'm with konversation
<Dragnslcr> 6667 is usually the default, but some servers run on different ports
<Dragnslcr> Konversation should have 6667 in the port field when you add a server, but you may need to change it for some servers
<kent1402> Oh, I see
<BluesKaj> any port edits you put into the server list should be autosaved
<BluesKaj> chat.freenode.net uses port 8001 for example
<BluesKaj> and irc.freenode.net uses 7000 etc
<kent1402> Okay, thanks for the answers, seniors :D
<BluesKaj> but as Dragnslcr says the other servers on the network can be different,  http://irc.netsplit.de/servers/?net=freenode
<BluesKaj> oops too late
#kubuntu 2020-01-13
<lsd_> hi guys simple question wont be hard for iso creator 19.10 as we know hybrid cards are hard topic you can use bumbmlebee, nvidia prime, optirun primusrun and so on, QUESTION is what command will force to use nvidia in 19.10
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> lsd_ with Nvidia driver 440 or later,  preced your launch with the following: __NV_PRIME_RENDER_OFFLOAD=1 __GLX_VENDOR_LIBRARY_NAME=nvidia
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> i.e. __NV_PRIME_RENDER_OFFLOAD=1 __GLX_VENDOR_LIBRARY_NAME=nvidia steam steam://rungameid/240 &
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> hopefully that will work better for you than it did for me.  When the intel profile was selected using CS source, my 4Klaptop hits ~47fps. Using the above command booted to the intel profile hist about 70fps, but screen tearing and stuttering happend frequuently.  Booted into the NVidia profile, I see over 100fps, no stutter or tearing.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> See more details here: https://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/435.17/README/primerenderoffload.html
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> I have not successfully tried the GPU redirect with 19.10.
<lsd_> @DarinMiller thank you for response  will fight with that hopefully in short amount of time actually is over 2 weeks
<lsd_> @DarinMiller https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lsd_> in progres
<pragomer> hi. I am using kubuntu 18.04. I installed a newer version of darktable (3.0) via deb file. Works fine. But discover and apt want to upgrade it (downside) to 2.6.2. How can I tell the system not to update the programm "darktable"?
<diogenes_> pragomer, in synaptic lock it down.
<pragomer> diogenes_: but you mean explicit the programm synaptic, right? Ok, I will have a look.
<OerHeks> snap give 3.0 https://snapcraft.io/darktable
<diogenes_> pragomer, synaptic package manager, look for darktable therr, highlight it, click on Packages > Version lock.
<pragomer> ok.. I found it. And this will prevent also discover and apt to upgrade it, right?
<diogenes_> well try and see.
<pragomer> ahm, no it does not. but perhaps I will have to to a reboot.
<diogenes_> wait
<pragomer> ok
<diogenes_> after marking version lock did you hit 'apply'?
<pragomer> diogenes_: Wait, I will check the apply button *LOL*
<pragomer> ahm, when selecting to "lock" the program, I cannot push the apply button (it seems not to be a "done action")
<diogenes_> pragomer, ok but does it mark the package as red?
<pragomer> yes, as red - correct
<diogenes_> ok then it should be ok, in terminal run: sudo apt update
<pragomer> as you can see, the apply button is greyed out:    http://i.imgur.com/iza1Ubn.png
<pragomer> apt offers me to upgrade even after apt update
<diogenes_> pragomer, yes then it's not needed because it turns out it applies changes automatically.
<diogenes_> how did you install the .deb package?
<pragomer> I installed the deb file via: sudo apt install ./darktable3.deb
<diogenes_> pragomer, ok remove it and install with: sudo dpkg -i ./darktable3.deb
<IrcsomeBot2> <Swift110> hey
<pragomer> diogenes_: I did it...  An re-installed via dpkg. But after apt-update it is still shown as an upgradeable package..
<pragomer> I will see if apt pinning unter /etc/apt/preferences will work...
<RikMills> pragomer: I see why you get that issue
<RikMills> you have this or a similar ppa enabled: https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/ubuntu/darktable-release
<RikMills> the darktable package in that has had a 1: epoch added to the version, which means dpkg/apt see it as a higher version than any without it
<RikMills> disable the ppa, and the issue should go away
<pragomer> hi. I do not have a ppa enabled.. I took the deb file from here: https://software.opensuse.org/package/darktable
<pragomer> or does installing a deb file enable a ppa?
<RikMills> I can see in your screenshot that you have the dbg package from the ppa there
<pragomer> oh, then it WAS enabled via installing the deb file..
<RikMills> what does 'apt-cache policy darktable' show
<pragomer> But: i just discoverd that darktable 3.0 is also available as snap.. if this does not have performance losts I could also go with that..
<RikMills> yeah, might be better
<lordievader> Good morning
<lsd_> @DarinMiller do u know how to enable auto focus? in q2pro command is s_auto_focus 1 while minimizing game
<IrcsomeBot2> Wayne B was added by: Wayne B
<IrcsomeBot2> <Wayne B> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbxlZAPaycA
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<DarwinElf> i can no longer update Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> DarwinElf, please explain with more detail
<DarwinElf> on a couple PCs, the update feature just keeps going & going... keeps trying to get the updates.  Nothing happenms
<DarwinElf> happens
<DarwinElf> one has been trying to update for two or three days.  The other just started today and didn't get updates either
<BluesKaj> are they using apt in the konsole or discover?
<DarwinElf> Loading of providers from downloads.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml failed
<BluesKaj> and which kubuntu releases are they running?
<DarwinElf> different ones
<DarwinElf> this was in Discover
<DarwinElf> one has 18.04; one has 19.10
<BluesKaj> if the releases are EOL then there won't be any updates/upgrades
<BluesKaj> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> hmm odd
<DarwinElf> not applicable
<DarwinElf> the error I mentioned is from 18.04.  On 19.10 it just keeps saying similar things like 'resolving,' 'getting list of repositories'--never finds the site
<BluesKaj> have you checked your software sources server ?
<DarwinElf> i just use default
<BluesKaj> well change it
<BluesKaj> sometimes the servers go down without notice
<DarwinElf> doesn't seem there's an option to change it.  It also says missing PackageKit backend
<BluesKaj> i recommebd using muon as a reference package manager, discover is eye candy but lacking in many ways
<lordievader> DarwinElf: What happens when you run `sudo apt update` from the command line?
<DarwinElf> it updates
<DarwinElf> but the system tray updates thing keeps looking
<DarwinElf> i also removed snap because it's absolute garbage... now it says missing snap backend but also packagekit backend.  I didn't ask it to remove packagekit backend
<DarwinElf> why do OSes that have automatic GUI have people who always think they know better than the user?
<lordievader> That command only updates the package lists. It doesn't actually update installed packages. The command does not give errors or warning?
<BluesKaj> updates aren't upgrades
<DarwinElf> now the 18.04 updated, so the problem wasn't using a particular server that was no longer accessible
<BluesKaj> well, you obviously upgraded the updatres
<DarwinElf> i already said the first one I mentioned (19.10) updated.  I didn't say it gave errors.  I said it updated.  I upgraded it after that; it's up-to-date.  The system tray thing keeps looking
<DarwinElf> yeah, the 18.04 one upgraded from Discover
<DarwinElf> i think it has something to do with that I erased snap
<DarwinElf> (on 19.10)
<DarwinElf> is there a way to fix updates for normal packages without reinstalling snap?  If I have to do that, that PC will be changed to something other than *ubuntu
<BluesKaj> i have no interest in snaps, so have no idea what the issue there is
<DarwinElf> well it's built-in to some 19.n version
<BluesKaj> I haven't enabled the option
<user|99080> Can you duel book win 10 and Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dual boot, yes
<Guest27116> Hello, I was hoping to get some help getting IPv6 correctly configured
<BluesKaj> Guest27116, I suggest you ask in ##networking chat for IPv6 advice
<Guest27116> I will try that, thank you
<lordievader> Guest27116: What is your ipv6 problem?
 * lordievader knows something about ipv6.
<Guest27116> Hi lordievader, thank you. I'm on Kubuntu 19.10 and the autoconfiguration is failing to acquire an IPv6 address from my provider and I don't know how to figure out why it's happening
<Guest27116> I'm on fiber-to-the-premises type connection, with an ethernet plug directly into the wall.
<lordievader> Guest27116: Install the `ndisc6` package and see if you can get a router advertisement with `sudo rdisc6 -1v <interface>`.
<Guest27116> I will try that, thank you
<Guest27116> It's giving me timeouts, I'm afraid
<lordievader> Right, so your provider is not responding to router solicitations. What kind of instructions has your ISP given?
<lordievader> Or actually, do they support v6?
<Guest27116> They do support IPv6 but do not have specific instructions. Booting Win10 has IPv6 work just fine, as well as using a router in between the wall and the PC
<Guest27116> The router firmware makes IPv6 setup a bit confusing, but it's set to use "DHCP-PD" as well as "Stateless"?
<lordievader> Is it supposed to do SLAAC? Or is the Windows machine setup to do DHCPv6?
<Guest27116> I believe it's DHCPv6, yes
<lordievader> Ah, then it makes sense that you don't get a router advertisement.
<lordievader> Unfortunately I have never done anything with DHCPv6 as I try to stay away from it ;)
<lordievader> The ubuntu wiki has something about it though: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DHCPv6
<Guest27116> That's from 2011, would that even still be applicable?
<lordievader> Don't think `dhclient` changed much in this regard.
<Guest27116> So Ubuntu/Kubuntu 19.10 assumes SLAAC for IPv6 autoconfiguration, then?
<lordievader> More or less all ipv6 enabled devices assume SLAAC since that is easy.
<lordievader> I wouldn't really call DHCPv6 "autoconfiguration".
<Guest27116> I'm mostly confused as to why it fails only when I plug Kubuntu straight into the wall, while the router and Windows picks it up
<Guest27116> Searching around I've seen people mention that the firewall might be getting in the way of DHCPv6 as well
<Guest27116> Not sure how to check that
<lordievader> Probably. If DHCPv6 still uses the UDP 67|68 ports a firewall may well drop those packets.
<Guest27116> DHCPv6 uses UDP port 546, apparently
<Guest27116> on the client side, that is
<Guest27116> Would there be any log files that could tell me what went wrong?
<Guest27116> Okay, having looked into it more, the likely issue seems to be the firewall blocking necessary communication. That, or my ISP has done something real weird with their IPv6 deployment. Thank you for your help!
<Guest27116> I'm going to try configuring the firewall and see if that helps
<Guest30792> Hello, I'm the user from before with the IPv6 issue. For testing purposes I disabled the firewall (having failed to add the appropriate rules) and IPv6 works now. Mystery solved, thank you again for your help!
<IrcsomeBot2> Dev schmode was added by: Dev schmode
<IrcsomeBot2> <Dev schmode> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTEv90BslZ8
<ZeZu> after switching desktops to kde/plasma,  I get the same windows open each time I login ... nothing new there, except it's always old windows from the first time I shutdown/reboot.   Also,  sometimes settings don't stick, and not even talking about system settings.  Applications that i'm not even sure use Qt || KDE.   I've seen this happen before but I don't remember the cause to fix it.
<IrcsomeBot2> akhmal dafa Syahirah was added by: akhmal dafa Syahirah
<IrcsomeBot2> <akhmal dafa Syahirah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD9JOcC2YMA
<snikky> howdy everyone, I have a really annoying pulse audio package dependency issue that i'm trying to resolve, would anyone care to assist?
<snikky> https://pastebin.com/ESmvmArD
<genii> You might want to do something like sudo apt update  ...first
<snikky> hi genii - sure i'll do that, standby :)
<snikky> genii --> https://pastebin.com/CJzRdUAL
<genii> Now try to install libpulse0 again
<snikky> willdo genii - standby
<genii> ( or pulseaudio )
<snikky> genii --> https://pastebin.com/aQUWb7H0
#kubuntu 2020-01-14
<daniel> hello
<snikky> genii --> Not entirely sure, this falls into the "do an apt update and try again" category, but, at this stage i'm willing to try anything, aside form a re-install ;)
<RamiousZoriastar> Whats up peeps.
<RamiousZoriastar> Just got Linux Mint Running
<snikky> hi daniel
<RamiousZoriastar> Been a while
<RamiousZoriastar> But I'm trying to get windows 10 installed
<snikky> well done Ramious
<RamiousZoriastar> As dual boot
<RamiousZoriastar> But it's not realy taking
<RamiousZoriastar> I am currently in the process of getting woeusb
<snikky> seperate HD's or all on the same one Ramious?
<genii> snikky: I'm getting odd results here currently from my own 18.04.3 with: apt policy pulseaudio   ( and also libpulse0, and pulseaudio-utils ) where it's reporting latest version available to install as 7.4 in repository bionic-updates, but then it also reports that 7.5 is already installed but  with 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status   which usually means it was manually installed from a deb or other way ( which I know it was not )
<snikky> thats interesting genii ;)
<snikky> genii - I suspect there may be an odd package situation, ocurring, though I'll admit I have been tinkering a bit recently, trying to resolve an audio issue, that transpired was due to an update of a 3rd party supplier, upstream that borked the audio service, I was trying to connect to
<genii> Some things have been moving over to snap-only ( like chromium-browser )
<snikky> oh dear, has it
<snikky> is that like a snp-on chrome molybendium tool, or something?
<snikky> i'm inherenently wary of new technology, like snap ons and suchlike ;)
<genii> ..however, : sudo snap list   ...here does not show any pulseaudio things for me.
<snikky> sudo snap list, i'm gonna try that, it sounds new, and interesting, and vaguely dangerous
<snikky> genii --> No snaps are installed yet. Try 'snap install hello-world'.
<genii> Yeah, so not the cause
<snikky> genii - perfect :)
<JackFrost> sudo: snap: command not found   :3
<snikky> hi JackFrost
<JackFrost> genii: As far as I can tell, pulseaudio had an update (SRU) that was withdrawn, because `apt list | grep ed,loc` listed it.
<genii> JackFrost: That seems like the most reasonable explanatiion, since I do not have any PPA here which relate to pulseaudio in any way, although apt policy says 7.5 but shows no associated repository for it
<snikky> Jack, I feel your pain :)
<JackFrost> "It seems this is a side effect of a mistake made in the release and subsequent withdrawal of update 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5"
<snikky> I read that too Jack
<JackFrost> snikky: It wasn't really painful, I found it odd, then downgraded pulse back to the repo version.
<tomreyn> snikky: apt-forktracer, ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported and https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages can help you identify packages and package versions you have installed which you have no matching apt source configured for.
<JackFrost> LP 1858164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1858164 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "libpulse-dev needs a rebuild for libpulse0-1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 on bionic-updates" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1858164
<genii> snikky: I would probably recommend to just specify version 7.4 then
<JackFrost> apt-forktracer is amazing, though of course lists packages that don't come from Ubuntu.  `apt list | grep ed,loc` catches 'installed,local' which can't be downloaded from *anywhere*
<genii> snikky: eg: sudo apt install pulseaudio=1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4
<JackFrost> apt install package/bionic   will allow for downgrades, you just have to list all the packages.
<snikky> OK Jack, let me try that a mo
<tomreyn> "apt list | grep ed,loc" is handy, thanks. does it cover the "newer than version in archive" situation, though?
<snikky> Jack --> sudo apt install package/bionic gave me "E: Unable to locate package package"
<snikky> you may have to explain to me like I'm a retarded 5 Yr old, btw
<RamiousZoriastar> all on the same hard drive
<tomreyn> snikky: i think you were supposed to replace "package" by the name of a package you would like to downgrade to the current version there is in ubuntu 18.04 "bionic"
<JackFrost> tomreyn: As noted above, yeah it's based on version numbers, not source.  That's how I noticed pulseaudio.  Note that `apt` claims not to have stable output, and those strings I'm grepping for get translated...so LANG=C might be needed. :3
<JackFrost> tomreyn is correct, 'package' is a placeholder.
<RamiousZoriastar> I am trying to create a dual boot Gateway ZX4800
<RamiousZoriastar> And I'm having  hell of a time
<tomreyn> !mint | RamiousZoriastar
<ubottu> RamiousZoriastar: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<snikky> Jack --> https://pastebin.com/LGTv9f2N
<genii> RamiousZoriastar: Install Windows first, then install Linux
<RamiousZoriastar> I already have linux installed though
<genii> RamiousZoriastar: The Windows installer doesn't know about other operating systems so it has no facility to understand about GRUB  and will just want to use it's own bootloader
<JackFrost> snikky: So, for example in your case it would be something along the lines of `sudo apt install libpulse-mainloop-glib0/bionic libpulse0/bionic libpulsedsp/bionic`
<tomreyn> JackFrost: thanks, so, to confirm, you're saying that if you have a software installed which is a newer version than what's available from configured repositories it'd be listed by "apt list | grep ed,loc"?
<JackFrost> tomreyn: Presuming your language is set to English, yes.  See the above paste for example.
<snikky> I gather making sure win 10 hibernate/standby mode needs to be disabled, as I think windows marks the NTFS partition as dirty, or some such nonsense otherwise and Linux may well refuse to see it
<snikky> Jack, I'll try that stuff, you mentioned above :)
<tomreyn> hmm i don't see a paste, maybe it's too late, or maybe you mean the bug report
<tomreyn> oh, got it
<JackFrost> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/raw/LGTv9f2N
<JackFrost> Heh.
<tomreyn> sorry, it IS too late ;)
<JackFrost> (Just keep in mind the translation thing and you'll be good.)
<snikky> Jack --> https://pastebin.com/utgVpgCC
<JackFrost> snikky: Alrighty, they've been downgraded back to versions available from the archive!
<snikky> thought so Jack
<snikky> Jack --> https://pastebin.com/C67az5BG
<JackFrost> I apologize, but I only caught the tail end of the question, though I found it odd 'pulseaudio' wasn't installed, I presume your goal was to install pulseaudio then?
<snikky> well I've had a niggling issue with discord not detecting  audio
<snikky> No apology necessary Jack
<snikky> For some obscure reason, my audio input seems to have been ignored by discord, where it was working perfectly fine yesterday
<snikky> and I'm using old fashioned RCA jack plug headphones/mic
<snikky> not the new fangled USB thingies :)
<JackFrost> OK, I presume that's installed via snap/flatpak or something, I haven't ever used those so can't help.
<snikky> I've not got snap installed, and to be frank, I'm not sure why I should
<snikky> I'm slightly suspicios of "new things"
<snikky> hell its taken me 6 month to get my head around ansible :)
<snikky> Thanks for your help Jack and genii both, I'll continue to fiddle around with stuff, untill I either fix it or break it entirely....
<snikky> ....however, that said, I'm appreciative of your help
<JackFrost> \o/
<ranx_> ciao ragazzi
<ranx__> ciao traghi
<ranx__> ragazzi sapete per caso come posso risolvere il problema dell hdmi
<ranx__> non mi riconosce la tv come monitor
<mparillo> Ciao
<mparillo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DarwinElf> i broke Discover on my family's Kubuntu 19.10 PC.  I removed snap.  Now Discover won't work.  How do I fix it but disable showing any snaps?  (as the system administrator, I can't deal with those cluttering up /home/user and cluttering up the list from 'mount'... very poor design)
<DarwinElf> (really, it's /home/u , for user.  I recommend use a one-letter username of your name or favourite nickname/'handle')
<DarwinElf> i know, someone suggested use Muon package manager instead of the Discover one.  Sure, I'm using that more myself now... however the average users will use Discover and still have questions
<DarwinElf> someone on a Unix channel said I can just save their data and 'rm -rf /' on any Ubuntu any time I ever install it
<mparillo> Good thing that clown didn't add the sudo
<DarwinElf> no, it was obvious I'd already be logged in as root
<OerHeks> maybe you need to remove more, plasma-discover-flatpak-backend ?
<DarwinElf> i don't think I installed that in the first place...
<DarwinElf> i did reinstall the snap one (the regular package one seemed no longer available for 19.10) but Discover did not update to say it was installed, after restart
<DarwinElf> guess I'll just download 19.10 and reinstall.  The upgrade from 19.04 didn't seem to work right anyway
<DarwinElf> i want to erase/replace systemd.  Is there any way (howtos/articles?) to do it and keep getting updates or would I just have to convert to Devuan?
<OerHeks> no guide for that, AFAIK
<lordievader> Good morning
<DarwinElf> recently I had to boot to recovery, and it didn't have networking!  How do I (re)install the service that would show up as /etc/init.d/networking ?
<m_tadeu> hi...I added an .ics calendar in kontact but the events are not displayed. the akonadi console says the events are in that  resource. any ideas?
<tomreyn> DarwinElf: which kubuntu are you running there?
<tomreyn> nowadays you'd use     sudo systemctl restart networking    on a fully booted system. on recovery, i guess i'd enable networking on the menu or if this fails (will only work for wired networks with dhcp, i think) you'd need to configure it manually.
<tomreyn> actually "sudo systemctl restart networking" is wrong. but you'd use systemctl to control the network framework (network-manager on a desktop, systemd-networkd on a server, by default, possibly managed through netplan)
<tomreyn> Guest86423: this "j" nickname was already taken.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest99343> hallo hallo
<BluesKaj> hi Guest99343
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> Where is the interfaces configuration file
<BluesKaj> which interfaces?
<lordievader> Guess Zen40 is talking about /etc/network/interfaces (which is no longer used by recent Ubuntus, IIRC)
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alan E. Geary> I'm no expert in trading but have made huge success through investment package 📦 💹  … Trading in binary option  is  … ☑️🎄reliable, … ☑️🎄legitimate And  … ☑️🎀✔️trustworthy  … Mr Carl Hartman is the only  account manager that's so patient in TEACHING YOU on how to invest in BINARY trades.And  making more profit for you and your family 👪  … Ever since I met him, trading has been very e
<IrcsomeBot2> https://t.me/binarycarl6088
<Bolvaron> Hi is there anyway to automount additional drives? Had three drives that were not formatted during setup, and now ive got to mount them manually every time
<user|99275> Hi, I am new here.. I want to install this on my new laptop HP envy x360 13 inch AMD  cpu..where to start ? Is it compatible with my laptop ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> Is Kubuntu lts updated when a security patch is released for Ubuntu lts
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> Yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @ericadams, Thx
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> Certainly!
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @ericadams, Waiting for 20.04
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> It'd be much lighter with the qt, and may finally match Ubuntu lts in terms of popularity
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, Especially in institutes and colleges
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> I suspect 20.04 is going to be amazing. I've been looking at Plasma 5.18 and it's very nice.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @ericadams, It is
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> 5.18 beta is n 2 days! :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @RikMills, Nice to see you online
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> @RikMills, Yay! I've been running Neon unstable to see the changes and this last update is looking great.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> Unlike the fake KDE Neon group with trillion members, million admins and 0 posts 😶
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, Unlike the fake KDE Neon group with trillion members, million admins and 0 posts 😶
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> @ericadams, I will be putting the beta into 20.04, and making a build for 19.10 available in the 'beta' ppa
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> The more early testing the better......
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> @RikMills, Excellent. Will you announce when 5.18 is in the 20.04 daily? I'd like to test.
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> @ericadams, Yes, I will do a kubuntu.org blog post, and on twitter etc
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> Right
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @RikMills, Should 20.04 Kubuntu be easier than Gnome and faster for programming than 20.04 Ubuntu? Now that KDE is more refined and lighter than 18.04? Or should Gnome be more stable
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> Ignore question marks
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> I enjoy GNOME and Plasma but the stability crown goes to Plasma in my opinion. GNOME can crash and take everything out with it where, in the unlikely event Plasma crashes, it will recover.
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> But that's just one man's experience
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> I have not used gnome outside a VM for many many years.....
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> I really didn't like it for a very long time but something about Ubuntu 19.10 grabbed me and hasn't let go.
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> Likely because they fix all the shortcomings
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> Meaning adding a dock and tray icons lol
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> @ericadams, I expect 20.04 will delight you then. I seems Wimpress et al. are working hard :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> It sure does! It's going to be a good year.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @ericadams, I've found Gnome default apps to have more common, and slightly lesser dependancies, while the plasma counterparts to be heavier to an extent of slowing the system in some cases, but inspite of that plasma completes/debugs same tasks/programs faster
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> Ironically the minimalistic DE was slower, in my singular machine case atleast, than something more accommodative in terms of features
ile (standard input) matches
#kubuntu 2020-01-15
<DarwinElf> tomreyn, 18.04... but the point is, recovery networking doesn't work--because there's no /etc/init.d/networking !  Most garbage recovery system I've ever seen... have to conclude Ubuntu is not a serious OS
<DarwinElf> tomreyn, 18.04... but the point is, recovery networking doesn't work--because there's no /etc/init.d/networking !  Most garbage recovery system I've ever seen... have to conclude Ubuntu is not a serious OS
<DarwinElf> oops
<DarwinElf> recently I had to boot to recovery, and it didn't have networking!  How do I (re)install the service that would show up as /etc/init.d/networking ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> how to open a website in a linux browser with a virtualbox web server. I can open the website with ip but not with dns
<valorie> @zen40 -- I never had any difficulty
<valorie> you do have to set it up to share connectivity with the base system
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> DistroTube - Video About Linux and Open Source … https://www.distrotube.com/blog/seven-things-to-avoid-on-linux/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, This is great for non-programmer Linux users
<rodrigo> I have some kind of panel or widget on my desktop. It shows an hamburguer icon and the name of the current Activity. I clicked somewhere and it got there. I cant seem to remove it. I can click and move it around. It sticks up bottom left or right. WHen clicked it shows some options like leave, lock screen, undo, add widgets. What is it and how to I remove it?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> How to display battery percentage in full size alongside gui battery indicator in panel?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> Display battery percentage just adds a barely visible miniscule overlay atop gui battery icon in system tray widget
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <FailBacon> Hi
<IrcsomeBot2> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, Hello
<jedab> hows it going?
<Luna__> Listening to todays episode now
<Luna__> https://www.linux4everyone.com/23-manjaro-linux-laptops
<BluesKaj> Luna__, no more spamming please!
<coolgamezzz> hello everybody, i am new here
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> @popeydc, Hey @popeydc I believe it's stock from 18.04 with an additional DKMS module from Tuxedo, and the Nvidia drivers. Backports are enable and updates applied. For gospel on this checkout KFocus.org hth 🥰
<IrcsomeBot2> <popeydc> @Sick_Rimmit, Thanks!
<eeos> Hi everybody! I have a somewhat disconcerting behaviour on kubutnu 18.04 LTS 64 bits. Some of the flatpaks installations (but not all) do not appear in Discover software, but they appear in the CLI.
<eeos> Anyone else experiencing the same issue?
<calcmandan> eeos can you give an example?
<IrcsomeBot2> josebenaque was added by: josebenaque
#kubuntu 2020-01-16
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> anyone can help. how do I install packettracer 730 I have many problems when installing this package
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> Di kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> In Kubuntu 19.10
<diogenes_> Zen40 describe the problems.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> can anyone help with my issue.. wireless connection issue in anewly installed kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> i am a newbie. switching from windows 7
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Issue : 1. After installing wifi is discovering SSID s but not connecting.. After doing some research in web i found it is loading a generic realtek driver.. i blacklisted that and installed the required driver.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Now , it is connecting to wifi while booting, if i lock or log out the session then the wifi disconnects and not connecting again.. It is connecting in reboot.. also i cant switch between ssids ..
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Please any suggestions..
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan after unlock try to reload the wifi module.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> @diogenes_, I tried , it is still the same..
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan how you tried?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> i restarted the network manager,  will it do?
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan no.
<valorie> sounds like the password is not loading
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan run: lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> @diogenes_, Is this cmd supposed to give any output?
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> it is not showing any output for me
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan what command did you run, post here?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> lspci -nnk | grep Net -A3
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan run: sudo apt install inxi
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> installed
<diogenes_> now run: inxi -N | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link to share
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> do you need me run it in sudo bash
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> https://termbin.com/vrjl
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> sudo bash
<IrcsomeBot2> <Swift110> Sup
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan after screenlock, run: sudo modprobe -r rtl8723bu && sudo modprobe -i rtl8723bu
<diogenes_> see if that helps.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> now i am not able connect , can i run it now?
<diogenes_> yes
<Katnip> https://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-focus-linux-laptop-is-now-available-for-pre-order-ships-early-february-528873.shtml
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> @diogenes_, getting an error... modprobe: FATAL : Module rtl8723bu not found
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan after screenlock, run: sudo modprobe rtl8723bu
<diogenes_> i mean now
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> modprobe: FATAL: Module rtl8723bu not found in directory /lib/modules/5.3.0-26-generic
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan do you have ethernet with cable?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> do you need the link which i used to make the wifi work. because before i installed rtl8723bu driver ,the module is loading 5.3.0-26-generic driver.. i blacklisted it to not load
<diogenes_> aaaah that's why.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> do you need that link?
<diogenes_> yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> https://easylinuxtipsproject.blogspot.com/p/realtek.html
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> in the link go to number 6 , which is for my adapter...
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> previously when i tested mint once i ran into the same issue and i used this article..
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> @diogenes_, Yes i have , using a usb adapter cos this laptop only have wifi and no ethernet port... that y i want to fix this...
<lordievader> Good morning
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan you've built it from github with sudo make install, i never liked this method, i always make a package and investigate what things it installes, after sudo make install i consider the system altered, if you still have the source directory, you can do: sudo make uninstall, unblacklist the original driver and we could see what we can do.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> not an issue i took a snapshot before doing that.. i can roll back..
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> i will restore to that point and will contact you
<diogenes_> ok
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> @diogenes_, I rolled back. .. now its like the new installation.. its not connecting to wifi...
<lordievader> Do you see the networks?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> i am seeing only one SSId.. (i have many ssids around) i am trying to connect that but it stays in configuring interface for some time and disconnecting
<lordievader> What is the output of `sudo iw dev <your interface name> scan`?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/csh2ZpRvTm/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> !paste
<lordievader> You're trying to connect to this HW1-E5172-2878?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> yes
<lordievader> What do you get in the logging when you try to connect to it?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hf4GBzPqTB/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> 👆 the logs
<lordievader> `kernel	wlx54c9df9b6889: authentication with 88:ce:fa:dd:28:78 timed out` I guess either the access point never responds or you are trying to talk to it with wrong encryption settings.
<pragomer> hi :-)   can you help me: how can I remove a theme in kubuntu 18.04 ? : http://i.imgur.com/ycF4DlE.png
<pragomer> there is no "remove button"
<diogenes_> pragomer, remove it from /usr/share/themes
<pragomer> they are not saved there: http://i.imgur.com/fr0XSsF.png
<pragomer> I already checked that .. Mm...
<pragomer> ah.. perhaps... in user folder... wait...
<diogenes_> pragomer, ls ~/.themes
<diogenes_>  ls ~/.local/share/themes
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> @lordievader, But it is also not showing any other ssids.. i tried to connect to mobile hotspot i am getting same error in logs...
<RikMills> ~/.local/share/plasma/desktoptheme/
<pragomer> RikMills: Perfect. There they are: http://i.imgur.com/g8Ua0kl.png
<pragomer> Thank you both very much
<diogenes_> oh well plasma does things differently.
<lordievader> Abu Shaan: Do you happen to have another OS on the system?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Do you mean previoulsy or concurrently?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> currently the system is running only this OS
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Kubuntu 19.10
<qih> o/ all. With Kubuntu 19.10 & ATI w/HDMI everytime I reboot, I have to execute 'pavucontrol' and manually select my RS780 HDMI audio card to get functioning Audio on the Desktop. Is this a known issue?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> any hope guys .. i badly need this or else i am stuck with windows 7... i needto switch to kubuntu...
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan try live manjaro or clear linux.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> manjaro has kde plasma right?
<diogenes_> Abu Shaan it has everything as any other modern distro, though i neither like manjaro nor using it but it has latest firmware.
<OerHeks> not the channel to suggest an other distro ..
<diogenes_> OerHeks, it's a channel to help, not a distro racism.
<OerHeks> oh, the racism card .. nice going
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> @oerheks.. Diogenes is just trying to help.. I am stuck with this issue for more than a week..  its like a loop....😖
<OerHeks> this disconnect problem, have you tried to restart your router??
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> yes multiple times...
<diogenes_> OerHeks, there are several approaches to help people, first you try to help within the distro, if that doesn't help then you go to 3rd party sources, if that fails you try something else and as the last resourse you suggest to try some rolling leading edge distros.
<lordievader> Abu Shaan: What is the output of `sudo lspci -k`?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yfnmTpRQ2D/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> oops .... sorry...
<lordievader> No listed network interface?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mQrS6TzJ2r/ see this result od lshw -c network
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> you can see in the wlan.. the driver loaded is generic... if i install my required driver all wifi ssids are showing and also the i am able to connect to wifi during the boot...
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> But after that if i lock or logout the session or connect to other ssid the same issue occurs...
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> it is generating the same logs ... and not connecting.. When i restart it connects...
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> seems a very strange issue
<lordievader> "rtl8xxxu" doesn't sound very generic to me. Do you have the `linux-firmware` package installed?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> how to check that?
<lordievader> `dpkg -l|grep linux-firmware`
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> yes  1.183.3
<lordievader> Ah, now I dig some further I see what you mean with the generic driver. With the required driver you mean the RTL8723BU one?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Yes
<lordievader> Did you blacklist the rtl8xxxu one?
<lordievader> And regenerated the initrd?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> I did blacklist before then i rolled back the changes using timeshift
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> when i use rtl8723bu i facing another issue as i said before
 * lordievader wonders what the logs say at that point
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Fwd from Abu Shaan: https://easylinuxtipsproject.blogspot.com/p/realtek.html
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Fwd from Abu Shaan: in the link go to number 6 , which is for my adapter...
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> I used the above link to overcome driver rtl8****u driver issue
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> @IrcsomeBot, The same error in the log
<lordievader> The same authentication timeout, you mean?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> It is connecting during boot .. after lock or logout the same error
<lordievader> Still with the same rtl8723bu driver, or did it revert back to the rtl8xxxu one?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Still with rtl8723bu driver
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> After every reboot its connecting..
<lordievader> Hrmm, well I'm out of ideas. I'd go out and buy a new adapter or plug in a cable. Those Realtek stuff are always hit or miss.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Thanks.. the issue the system dont have ethernet port.. and i have 8 similar laptops i am trying to switch from windows 7..
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> Any ways .  Thanks for the help.. lordievader and diogenes..
<IrcsomeBot2> <Abu Shaan> I wil try manjaro and see if its working..
<lordievader> No worries, too bad we couldn't be of more help.
<IrcsomeBot2> LastLove Luca😚 was added by: LastLove Luca😚
<IrcsomeBot2> <LastLove Luca😚> https://youtu.be/DtWCJBy2sRI
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Rabid_Raven> hi guys, if waking from sleep doesn't work in kubuntu with a nvidia gpu, should I even bother to try to fix it?
<diogenes_> Rabid_Roach, if it's proprietary nvidia driver then i'd not bother.
<Rabid_Raven> diogenes_, good. i just needed some confirmation
<Rabid_Raven> i hate this damned driver
<Rabid_Raven> works well in linux but when it comes to do the basics... sleeping/waking, ugh
<diogenes_> Rabid_Raven, so why not using nouveau then?
<Rabid_Raven> diogenes_, it completely kills performance on my 970m
<diogenes_> Rabid_Raven, there is a little trick to boost nouveau performance for arounf 70%
<Rabid_Raven> and there's no way to game with that
<diogenes_> i play with nouveau just fine.
<Rabid_Raven> diogenes_, on older chips but apparently, the 9xxm line can't be re-clocked
<diogenes_> mine is 650m
<diogenes_> newest nvidia driver doesn't even support my card anymore :)
<Rabid_Raven> yeah, that's a dick move by nvidia
<Rabid_Raven> it's not that old either
<Rabid_Raven> it's still like that which discourages me from ever using proprietary code
<Rabid_Raven> my laptop is a late 2014 model but it does a wonderful job. if manufacturers had their way, i'd buy a new one but it does the job so why should i
<diogenes_> agree
<Rabid_Raven> hmmm
<Rabid_Raven> i just read something
<Rabid_Raven> With version 1.0.15 there is a patch for GTX 970 with 4GB and accelerations of Pascal to Maxwell 2 Level.
<Rabid_Raven> from wikipedia
<Rabid_Raven> does this mean i can technically re-clock my 970m?
<diogenes_> Rabid_Raven, that's a question for #nouveau guys, they know how those things work even better than nvidia's engineers.
<Rabid_Raven> excellent. thank you kindly for all your assistance and the decent morning conversation :)
<diogenes_> you're always welcome :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> How to install packet tracer 730. It seems that you are told to install qt-at-spi but it says the qt-at-spi package is a candidate installation how to fix it
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> Sory my english bad
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Zen40, it's hard to understand what you mean, what's your favorite language zen ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> I am indonesian
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> If my language is difficult to understand what if I send a screenshot ??
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Zen40, mhhh, I think there is not an indonesian channel support … So let's try to understand what's your problem … You are trying to install a package, right ?, what's the name of the package ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> Packet Tracer 730
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Zen40, okay, what OS and version you are using ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> Kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Zen40, So have you already download the software I guess, what kind of file did you get ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> PacketTracer_730_amd64.deb
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Zen40, so it's a .deb package, and you get some error installing it with gdebi (by default) ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> I try from dpkg
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of packettracer: …  packettracer depends on qt-at-spi; however: …   Package qt-at-spi is not installed.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> zen@zen-Aspire:~/Downloads$ sudo apt install qt-at-spi … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … Package qt-at-spi is not available, but is referred to by another package. … This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or … is only available from another source … E: Package 'qt-at-spi' has no installation candidate
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Zen40, I think the problem is that qt-at-spi has not yet be ported to qt5, that's why 'is missing' on the repo of Kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Zen40, have you try to search "qt-at-spi" on muon package manager ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> In the muon package manager also does not exist
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Zen40, very strange , I'm on Kubuntu 18.04 and I have "qt-at-spi" installed, so I guess you cannot run yet the Packet Tracer 730 on Kubuntu 19.10, for some reason they remove it from the repository
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> If I add the 18.04 repository can I install it ??
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Zen40, mhhh, I think you will mess up everything, I think on Kubuntu 19.10 they remove support for QT4  while in Kubuntu 18.04 is still supported as I can see
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> Mmmm. Maybe I'll do it via virtualbox
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> Actually I prefer LTs but in my Ryzen Amd it doesn't boot
<IrcsomeBot2> <Zen40> Alright, thank you for your help
<IrcsomeBot2> <Alessandro> @Zen40, you're welcome Zen
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> Can't log in like normal. My sister had a separate account and it wouldn't log in with the right password, so I pressed the power off button and got tons of errors. Shut down again and now I get this instead of the log in screen. Anybody know what to do? Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hKnswPjc/file_22138.jpg
<tomreyn> Shreddies: reset the bios to vendor (optimized) defaults.
<tomreyn> this is a linux kernel being unable to properly communicate with the bios / uefi via ACPI, which can mean that is in an improper state.
<tomreyn> the mainboarrd firmware (BIOS/UEFI), that is.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> Is this complicated to do.I think I may have caused it by having too many tabs open on Firefox on my account again :/
<tomreyn> having a lot of tabs open should not cause this to happen unless there is another (depper) problem
<tomreyn> * deeper / lower layer
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Oh ok.thanks
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Do I need to go into Windows to reset the bios to vendor? Or can I do it by going into the terminal?
<tomreyn> you can usually do it right after powering up the computer by pressing a certain key. usually this is delete or F2
<tomreyn> if you are dual-booting with windows then you could also look for a bios update to maybe prevent this from happening again
<tomreyn> this part is usually most easily done from windows probably, thiough it may also be possible from kubuntu. it depends a lot on the hardware you have there,
<IrcsomeBot2> Dilafruz was added by: Dilafruz
<IrcsomeBot2> <Dilafruz> https://yt.vu/Ov3KUTmWK44
<tomreyn> ^ spam, please don't
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Ok.thanks.Think the bios update is a bit too complicated so I'll ask if any of the local Linux meet up guys can help me out
<tomreyn> Shreddies: ok, good luck! this is really a hardware / firmware issue, though, i think (so not linux specific).
<IrcsomeBot2> 🌸PRINSESSA🌸 was added by: 🌸PRINSESSA🌸
<IrcsomeBot2> <🌸PRINSESSA🌸> https://youtu.be/Ov3KUTmWK44
<tomreyn> ^ more spam
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<willem> #xubuntu
<tomreyn> too much coffee for willem
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I was told to while grub press E then  add to kernel acpi_mask_gpe=0x6f
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> Now I don't know where to add that line , is it at the top or on a new line at the end.New to all this stuff :/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zrZ79T0q/file_22149.jpg
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | Shreddies
<ubottu> Shreddies: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> your screenshot already shows workarounds for ACPI issues. have you tried a BIOS upgrade?
<tomreyn> Shreddies: in the future, don't just long press the power off button, that's not healthy to your hardware nor your file systems. instead, switch to a text console (TTY) and press ctrl-alt-del there.
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> and if this doesn't work, do this instead:
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Yes I think with you but it was too complicated for me and very slow
<tomreyn> Shreddiesi see. so you got it up and running again?
<tomreyn> Shreddies: ^
<tomreyn> "acpi_mask_gpe=0x6f" is an interesting workaround for such buggy BIOSes, i wasn't aware of this. which hardware do you have there actually?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Well I went to 2 Linux meetups in 2 different countries lol , the 1st they didn't know & didn't want to work on BIOS the 2nd they tried a few things and pc mainly was slowing down & freezing because I had waayyy too many tabs.I reduced the amount of tabs and it stopped the freezes.But I do have a tendency to get "too many tabs syndrome" 🤦‍♀ Reading the article, thanks!
<tomreyn> Shreddies: you didn't say whether it can boot again. but if it does, can you tell what is the output of    journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'   (run in a terminal)?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I'll let you know!
<tomreyn> thanks
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, I have Intel® Kabylake GT1   by the way
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> Like this right? I had stuff after splash
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ju2yWv4j/file_22153.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Didn't boot
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nM2Cfl2X/file_22155.jpg
#kubuntu 2020-01-17
<tomreyn> Shreddies: waaay too many kernel parameters there. you have ACPI=off as well as acpi_osi=..., i doubt this can work out well
<tomreyn> and then also acpi_mask_gpe=...
<tomreyn> try removing at least acpi=off, maybe the acpi_osi's as well. and if you want output which *may* hint on what's failing:
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @ubottu, How do I shut down from the previous screen? Ctrl alt F5 isn't doing it.black screen with flashing "_"
<tomreyn> Shreddies: ubottu is really just our mostly dumb channel bot here on IRC.
<tomreyn> !sayhi
<tomreyn> see, it's even too dumb to say hi
<tomreyn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<tomreyn> Shreddies: ctrl-alt-del should initiate a reboot from this screen still.
<tomreyn> if it doesn't, then try the !sysrq approach as a last resport before the forced power off
<IrcsomeBot2> J290777M was added by: J290777M
<IrcsomeBot2> <J290777M> Hello
<tomreyn> hullo
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Thanks. accidentally replied to the bot lol,bot still has some learning to do
<lordievader> Good morning
<Heavyarms__> hey!
<viewer|44> i appear to be blocked at kubuntu forums - this has been the case for a few months maybe i am 'undesirable'??
<viewer|44> i run kubuntu on my pc and have done so for many years
<viewer|44> has anyone here any info regarding this?
<viewer|44> I am non-plussed
<viewer|44> perhaps I should try ubuntu forums instead
<viewer|44> okay I'll see if I can get support elsewhere
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> @viewer|44, Maybe it's FOSS has what you are looking for,depending on what is wrong...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot2> dlemonis16 was added by: dlemonis16
<IrcsomeBot2> <Linuxophil> Welcome, Dimitris!
<ssjp4> how to re-install Discover?
<diogenes_> apt reinstall discover?
<ssjp4> i'm not root...wtf...
<genii> I generally use: sudo apt-get purge <whatever> && sudo apt-get install <whatever>
<dax> and assuming you mean discover the software management thing, you're looking for (i think) plasma-discover, not discover
<dax> because
<dax> !info discover
<ubottu> discover (source: discover): hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-8 (bionic), package size 23 kB, installed size 89 kB
<dax> !info plasma-discover
<ubottu> plasma-discover (source: plasma-discover): Discover software management suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.8-0ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 1023 kB, installed size 2168 kB
<genii> dax: Is 19.10 EOL ?
<dax> no, 19.10 is the current non-LTS release
<dax> 19.04 goes EOL next week, that might be what you're thinking of
<genii> ...just wondering why the latest interim release which is not EOL is not the default for !info
<dax> no idea, that's a Pici question
<genii> Ah, OK
<dax> (and the statement of this has, conveniently, highlighted them :3)
<IrcsomeBot2> <ericadams> I'm testing 5.18 beta on 20.04 with a laptop. Has anyone tried adjusting the screen brightness? The OSD shows the meter going up and down but the screen brightness doesn't change.
<IrcsomeBot2> <zparihar> Hey Guys do you know what the deal is with the following Situation: … - I'm running Kubuntu 18.04.3 … - I downloaded the 'KolourPaint' 19.12.1 (stable) FlatPak from flathub … - I pressed Print  … Application Dies! … So printing is not working on this flatpak, whereas if I were to just use the Deb thats in the repo, it works fine.  Issues with Flatpaks and Printers?
<peter__> Hello evryone
<peter__> #linuxjournal
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<administration>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
#kubuntu 2020-01-18
<DarwinElf> some days ago I had to boot Kubuntu recovery from my installation media.  I tried the menu option to start networking.  I write to you with tears in my eyes as it wouldn't work as there's no /etc/init.d/networking .  What package do I need to (re)install to have that file there?
<DarwinElf> version 18.04.3
<IrcsomeBot2> <FailBacon> Hello is there a way to run a service before I logged into my user account?
<DarwinElf> what, this logs to another public place and doesn't say so in the topic?  I don't think that's allowed on freenode; it must be specified
<jukebohi> I dunno why, but for some reason soon after bootup the system starts taking swap into use
<jukebohi> I have 16GB RAM so there should be no reason
<jukebohi> I wish there was a way to see which Firefox tabs are taking up the RAM... maybe there is some mining op or just some scripts leaking memory
<user250> Hallo all, I hope you can help me, after the latest patching of kubuntu, I have my main menu bar garbeled and in applications I have also my first menu bar which is garbeled
<jukebohi> Mem usage is 10GB / 16 GB and system is taking on swap
<IrcsomeBot2> <Franzpow> Someone could help me with davinci Resolve not running on Kubuntu?
<Tuxist> why plasma-desktop a dependency to libcanberra-pulse it make it hard for me tot test pipewire
<IrcsomeBot2> <Franzpow> You  can download and install the linux version via website. I installed it but won't boot
<Tuxist> https://github.com/KDE/plasma-desktop/commit/06c8b9bade762a756500986a615915b3b0ce3c36
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot2> <FailBacon> Hii
<IrcsomeBot2> <FailBacon> Is there a way to build a square with hash tags in a shell script without commenting out the whole line?
<IrcsomeBot2> <plyr0> @FailBacon, Use escape sequence I think?
<IrcsomeBot2> <plyr0> Sorry I don't know what I'm talking about
<diogenes_> lol
<IrcsomeBot2> <FailBacon> Sorry I already figured it out I just had to put " around them oof
<IrcsomeBot2> <FailBacon> Silly mistake I know plyr0
<Guest54> Hi all
<jukebohi> is there a way to tell the system to empty the swap to actual RAM
<jukebohi> this "system" gets weirder and weirder... I worry about installation media
<jukebohi> swap runs into over 1GB way before the RAM is even near full
<jukebohi> I do not know why I'm having so much problems. You figure a malware would be so bad it apply a bit pattern to the file being dd'ed to the stick?
<jukebohi> this OS has been doing things that don't make sense
<jukebohi> like back a while it suddenly started asking for a password for the default keychain. I obviously had no idea what it would be because I never set it
<jukebohi> I needed to remove and recreate a KDE Wallet and now the situation is that on bootup it connects to wifi, complains about missing secrets, and connects to wifi
<tomreyn> jukebohi: to get a hunch on what's comsuming memory in firefox, acess URI about:memory and click on the first button.
<tomreyn> jukebohi: generally it's perfectly fine and normal for swap to be used even if not all of your physical RAM is in use.
<tomreyn> firefox's about:performance tells you in a more user friendly way which tabs take how much memory.
<jukebohi> thanks for the good tips tomreyn
<IrcsomeBot2> YOrDIMela164 was added by: YOrDIMela164
<IrcsomeBot2> <YOrDIMela164> https://youtu.be/3-G2CMCzbyE
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mMYOprT6/file_22224.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/4TWQCTbT/file_22225.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> MOTHER! Samuel was added by: MOTHER! Samuel
<IrcsomeBot2> <MOTHER! Samuel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJt813Jh_Bc
<IrcsomeBot2> <Shreddies> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JzyH1fMX/file_22227.jpg
<kubuntu> hi
<Bolvaron> Hi, ive got a question, i need to install win10 parallel to ubuntu, having ubuntu already working. Can i just install it from a Stick? and will i be able to get back to linux after the installation without Probs?
<user|41553> hi i have a problem downloading packages on my kubuntu 17.10 by using package installer
<user|41553> i mean Qapt package installer
<user|41553> the status says "error: cannot satisfy dependencies
<user|41553> im just trying to download google chrome
<krytarik> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<krytarik> So the repos are already moved for a long time now.
#kubuntu 2020-01-19
<IrcsomeBot2> Meech Redman was added by: Meech Redman
<DarwinElf> some days ago I had to boot Kubuntu 18.04.3 recovery from my installation media.  I tried the menu option to start networking.  I write to you with tears in my eyes as it wouldn't work as there's no /etc/init.d/networking .  What package do I need to (re)install to have that file there?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Swift110> Sup
<_mamalala> good evening .... sorry for interrupting, but i have a question regarding audio playback in kubuntu ... that is, playing my mp3 files in cantata
<_mamalala> in the past i used amarok, and that was rather simple ... drag&drop the files into the playlist, done
<_mamalala> but recently i was forced to update, so now there in no amarok anymore ...
<_mamalala> while i can drag&drop stuff into the cantata UI, it just does not play anything
<_mamalala> any suggestions as to how it is supposed to work? or any alternate player software that is more like Amarok?
<DarwinElf> on 18.04.3, I installed qt5-qmake.  However now it only shows I have qt4-qmake... but I'm using KDE5!
<rafik> hi
<tsarompy> hi
<tsarompy> DarwinElf: did you install the qt5-qmake-bin package?
<DarwinElf> i'm not sure
<DarwinElf> yes
<DarwinElf> there's also qt5-qmake, but I installed the binary
<tsarompy> actually yknow what i think the qt5-qmake package is a meta package
<tsarompy> i would install the qt5-qmake package then
<tsarompy> i remember needing it when i wanted to build some widgets
<DarwinElf> well I installed both.  'find / -iname qt5-qmake' (as root) only found the documentation, no binary
<tsarompy> did you try apt-file
<tsarompy> apt-file has helped me with so many issues
<DarwinElf> never heard of it
<tsarompy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/828662/how-can-i-correctly-install-qt5
<tsarompy> that might be of some help?
<tsarompy> sorry i cant help you better
<tsarompy> So I did sudo apt-get install --reinstall qtchooser and that corrected it. I'm trying the software now... thanks! – daveomcd Sep 23 '16 at 12:30
<tsarompy> maybe?
 * tsarompy shrug
<DarwinElf> yeah, that seemed to have worked.  However, I'm not using it myself, just using it to build the Radium digital-audio-workstation/tracker... so not sure it'll compile
<DarwinElf> if you have to type it a different way
<tsarompy> ooh
<tsarompy> do you have cmake and all that installed too
<tsarompy> ive noticed i need that as well when i build qt things
<DarwinElf> i probably already have cmake
<tsarompy> whats radium btw
<DarwinElf> a digital-audio-workstation/tracker
<tsarompy> oh i see
<DarwinElf> https://users.notam02.no/~kjetism/radium
<tsarompy> it kinda looks like ardour, but more midi/virtual instrument based?
<DarwinElf> i don't know.  For me the point is it has a tracker
<tsarompy> oh wow it does microtones
<tsarompy> this is pretty damn cool
<DarwinElf> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_tracker
<tsarompy> ive been looking into getting a usb to midi adapter for my laptop since i found out my keyboard has midi in/out
<tsarompy> aye i know what a tracker is lol
<DarwinElf> and it allows using newer sort of sound samples/instruments like VST
<tsarompy> when i used to record music i used pro tools LE and cubase vst5/32 under mac os 9 :)
 * tsarompy is ancient
<DarwinElf> previously you could only get that with non-Free/-Libre trackers
<tsarompy> very cool
<tsarompy> do you have a soundcloud for your music?
<DarwinElf> no; it precedes that like since the 1990s; just Trax in Space, MOD Archive, OJuice/Nectarine/SceneMusic/SceneStream, and MOD Land FTP... used to also be on my homepage/homesite but about all that happened was automated downloads, no messages/feedback
<tsarompy> ahh
<DarwinElf> so I don't know if anything like Radium saves MOD/XM/S3M/IT but whatever it saves, you hopefully have most/all the same features
<tsarompy> yeah one thing i dont like about these new streaming sites is that, say for instance you use your facebook account to sign up, and you delete your facebook account, you can never log back in again
<tsarompy> so you cant take it down or edit it
<DarwinElf> i'm just 'darwin' on those sites, but a newer darwin registered the nickname on freenode first
<tsarompy> soundcloud has a bunch of my music like that :|
<DarwinElf> wow
<tsarompy> thankfully it sucks so i dont mind
<tsarompy> i hope at some point in the future people get more into hosting their own sites
<tsarompy> its really simple to set up something like lighttpd on your home computer and just open a port in your router to host it instead of trusting it to some huge media conglomerate
<DarwinElf> i don't know why these new site makers don't alter the account so it uses your email address.  They're amateurs, not serious programmers
<tsarompy> DarwinElf: have you ever tried qtractor? im not sure if its still update
<tsarompy> d
<DarwinElf> i seem to have heard of it but probably haven't used it
<DarwinElf> on MOD Land my music is under Fast Tracker 2
<tsarompy> as ive gotten older ive found i prefer acoustic instruments and i really like the simplicity of tape recording
<eugene1993> Difficult registration for chat. Not for a beginner.
<DarwinElf> Trax In Space used to stream it but I heard from most people it usually doesn't work anymore.  SceneStream has my music but most of it has been banned from playing.  MOD Archive only has a little of mine
<tsarompy> cant be that hard eugene1993 you managed to get here :P
<eugene1993> all instructions in english
<DarwinElf> as I got older, I stopped liking rock & roll, and like electronic more... but I still like acoustic types, like Classical, European folk, or mixtures with electronic
<tsarompy> same
<DarwinElf> i grew up with tapes but I have no reason to use those anymore
<tsarompy> eugene1993: is there something you need help with?
<DarwinElf> well, vinyl records and tapes
<eugene1993> no thanks
<DarwinElf> is it possible or safe to enable Ubuntu Studio repositories?
<tsarompy> you know, im not sure
<tsarompy> let me check
<DarwinElf> they have the same version numbering... so I'd guess so for same as what I use
<Eickmeyer-M> DarwinElf: Ubuntu Studio repositories and Kubuntu repositories are the exact same.
<tsarompy> well
<tsarompy> it looks like kxstudios is more recent
<tsarompy> im not sure though
<DarwinElf> oh...
<Eickmeyer-M> !kxstudio
<ubottu> KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<DarwinElf> well I use 18.04.3 anyway because I need AMDGPU-PRO
<tsarompy> ooh
<tsarompy> nevermind then
<DarwinElf> and wasn't Ubuntu Studio graphics also?
<Eickmeyer-M> Yes.
<thor> where is the noob lounge ?
<tsarompy> is there a general ubuntu chat not geared towards fixing issues
<tsarompy> but somewhere just to chat for ubuntu users
<tsarompy> ah i see #kubuntu-offtopic
<tsarompy> :()
<tsarompy> :)
<tsarompy> hey DarwinElf if you'd like to chat about music ill be in #kubuntu-offtopic - dont wanna fill up this channel with off topic discussion
<DarwinElf> ok
<user|89599> Langage Français
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<franz> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi franz
<nunzio> sun#3484
<BluesKaj> !meassage
<BluesKaj> !message
<BluesKaj> !znc
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<IrcsomeBot2> soles2006 was added by: soles2006
<massimo> ciao
<massimo> !list
<ubottu> massimo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<massimo> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<massimo> Alis list http
<BluesKaj> massimo, type the text in the server page
<RonH> Which version can I best try for eeepc netbook?
<franz> How much RAM?
<franz> And what cpu do you have?
<BluesKaj> most likely needs a lightweight DE
<brandon_> has anyone gotten gdrive to mount mine just doesn't do anything even after authenticating with google
<Alabalistic> My works brandon_
<brandon_> really all I get when I open the folder is a icon to add account....even tho I alread did that
<thor> hello
<zht> Love Kubuntu 20.04LTS daily build,though it uses plasma 5.17.90 but it still very stable. And the kde apps are very new,19.12.1.So thanks team for your good work.
<Luna_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3yV73fEdew
<valorie> hmmm, eeepc as I recall is 32-bit only
<valorie> I had trouble finding any 32-bit ISOs for a person I was trying to help upgrade her eeePC
<franzpow_> Mmm I managed to boot a netbook that was 64 bit cpu but with 32bit uefi
<franzpow_> I installed ubuntu and used a 32 bit grub
<franzpow_> I dkn't know where I have read this thing but I found o linem
<franzpow_> I found online* someone that had my same problem
<franzpow_> The fact was that I successfully installed ubuntu but I had problems with it because every 10 seconds it automatically logged out
<IrcsomeBot2> cipher_alpha was added by: cipher_alpha
